# EB Mafia



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Looking to see if there would be any interest in starting up an EB Mafia game?

For those who haven’t heard of it, you basically have a few players who are secretly members of the mafia, and they try to eliminate all the other players before being discovered.

*RULES:*

Welcome to EB Mafia! Below are the gameplay rules and ground rules for reference.

GAMEPLAY (moderator has discretion to change/add additional rules on a game-by-game basis, if generally agreed to by the game's players)

_Overview_
There are town members (townies) and mafia. Townies must try to find and eliminate the mafia before the mafia eliminates them. The game ends when either all of the Mafia is eliminated (town wins), or there are fewer townsfolk than Mafia members (Mafia wins).

The mafia members are added to a private messaging thread at the beginning of the game by the moderator; the mafia knows each other, but townies do not know who other townies are, nor whom the mafia members are. This is a game of an uninformed majority versus an informed minority.

Each day has two phases: a day phase, and a night phase. During the day phase, everybody (townies and mafia) will publicly vote for a person to eliminate; the moderator will eliminate the person with the most votes at the end of the day and reveal what their role was. If there is a tie in voting, a method will be chosen at the moderator's discretion to determine who to eliminate (we've used rock/paper/scissors and a randomizer amongst the tied players in the past). During the night phase, the Mafia members are going to privately tell the moderator who they would like to eliminate. The moderator will reveal to everyone what happened (i.e. who was killed by the mafia, if any) the following morning.

In the event the game extends to the weekend, the game will be in extended night phase starting Friday night and resuming the Monday morning.

_Special Roles_
In addition to regular townsfolk and members of the Mafia, there are some additional roles; most games utilize a Doctor role and a Cop role. The Doctor can choose someone to “save” during the night phase; if they choose the same person the Mafia chose, then that player will escape elimination by the Mafia that night. The Cop can “investigate” one player during each day phase.

The moderator will assign roles before game start and send more specific instructions to the members of the Mafia, and to any other special roles in play, via private message. Players who do not receive a PM from the moderator are townies.

_Voting_
To vote on a person to eliminate, players must mention the moderator (using the "@" symbol) publicly in the thread, and clearly specify that 1) they are voting and 2) the username of the person you are voting to eliminate.

Example: "@ChebyshevII PE PMP I vote for @ChebyshevII PE PMP because they started this game."

Votes sent to the moderator via PM or in a thread outside of the "EB Mafia" thread will not be accepted. (this does not apply to special roles who submit votes to the moderator over PM in accordance with the rules of their role)

Votes should be submitted by 9:00 PM EST/8:00 PM Central/7:00 PM Mountain/6:00 PM Pacific Time/Whatever Roar and Bly-time. Votes occurring after this time may be considered as a vote for the next day of gameplay.

_Elimination_
Players that have been eliminated (by townie lynching, mafia nightkill, or otherwise) are not allowed to reveal their role, privately or publicly, for the duration of the game. Players who are eliminated from the game can no longer contribute to gameplay in this thread. General banter from deceased players is allowed. Deceased players may only contribute to any private threads they have previously been invited to, if rules allow for private messaging.

_Private Messaging (other than between moderator and special roles)_
PMs between players are not allowed during the game.

GROUND RULES (in force in and out of gameplay)

Since the game started, the EB Mafia community has grown into a tight-knit community of players that enjoy using the game as a way of relieving stress, letting off steam, and just having fun. To keep this game fun for everyone, the following ground rules are in place:

EB forum guidelines must be followed at all times.
Gameplay rules (both the above general rules and other rules established on a game-by-game basis) must be followed.
Many on this forum value their anonymity. Therefore, doxing other players is strictly prohibited. This includes taking screenshots of private messages from any platform and placing them ANYWHERE on EB.com.
Cheating is not acceptable. This includes the use of multiple accounts owned by a single person participating in a single game at the same time.
Don't be a jerk or abusive to other people (on this forum or otherwise). Competition, good-natured trash talk, and limited taunting can add to the fun of the gameplay, but will ruin the game for people if taken too far. Most (if not all) of us are professionals, and are expected to conduct ourselves as such in our normal, daily lives; everyone is expected to use the same discretion in this game and across all other forums on EB.com.
Violation of the ground rules (depending on severity) may be grounds for temporary or permanent banishment from current and/or future gameplay, at the discretion of the larger EB Mafia community; certain violations may also be elevated to the EB.com administrators for further action. Again, this is supposed to be a fun environment where people can let off steam and enjoy themselves. Let's keep it that way.

We look forward to playing with you!

(Last Edited 4/12/2022)


----------



## P-E

Feels like we’ve done this before.   Or maybe we haven’t....


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Ok, I haven’t seen a lot of interest at this point, but if you are interested, let me know in this thread. If I get enough responses by next Monday (6/3), perhaps I’ll attempt to start a round.

ideally, we’d need about 13 or more people.

If you’ve never played mafia, here’s the basic gist: https://wiki.mafiascum.net/index.php?title=Game_of_Mafia


----------



## RBHeadge PE

I'll try.... so two down and eleven to go?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

RBHeadge PE said:


> I'll try.... so two down and eleven to go?


Technically only one so far...I would be acting as moderator. So, 12 more...


----------



## NikR_PE

ok. Now 11 to go.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Still need 11 more people...


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

I have already eliminated the other 11.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Audi driver said:


> I have already eliminated the other 11.


Dang it, Audi, always ruining the games!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Well, looks like there’s not enough interest this time around. I guess we’ll try again next month.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Anyone interested this month? Would like to see 13+ responses...let me know within the next 10 days.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

sure, why not


----------



## Roarbark

Would be in.


----------



## User1

I'll do it


----------



## NikR_PE

in


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Still looking for maybe 9 more people; we might be able to do with less, but 4 is too few.


----------



## User1

@leggo PE @vee043324 @Audi driver, P.E. @csb @JayKay0914 @Road Guy @P-E ummmmmmmmm


----------



## JayKay PE

I'd be down, but I'm horrible at these type of games unless it's in person.


----------



## User1

@AlmostSE!! come play


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

JayKay0914 said:


> I'd be down, but I'm horrible at these type of games unless it's in person.


I don’t think there will be a super huge commitment, for the most part. I’ve never done this before, so i’m not precisely sure how well it’s going to work either...it’ll be a learning experience for all of us.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

tj_PE said:


> @leggo PE @vee043324 @Audi driver, P.E. @csb @JayKay0914 @Road Guy @P-E ummmmmmmmm


Meh


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Audi driver said:


> Meh


I’ll take that as a yes.


----------



## User1

Audi driver said:


> Meh


u h8 me?


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

tj_PE said:


> u h8 me?


Not yet. Something I should know?


----------



## vee043324

tj_PE said:


> @leggo PE @vee043324 @Audi driver, P.E. @csb @JayKay0914 @Road Guy @P-E ummmmmmmmm


Never played but sure let’s gooo


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Yay for 7! Would like to see 6 more by Friday!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Ok, I'll give it a go.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

I volunteer to die first.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Audi driver said:


> I volunteer to die first.


I choose when you die.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> I choose when you die.


ooo ooo ooo... pick me first!!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Audi driver said:


> ooo ooo ooo... pick me first!!


What if I made you an offer you can’t refuse?


----------



## ChaosMuppetPE

tj_PE said:


> @AlmostSE!! come play


"Say 'ello to mah littul fren!" I am the Scarface.


----------



## chart94 PE

I'll play!


----------



## NikR_PE

AlmostSE said:


> "Say 'ello to mah littul fren!" I am the Scarface.


Well now the townspeople know who to vote out first


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Am I dead yet?  I feel like it.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Audi driver said:


> Am I dead yet?  I feel like it.


Let me check WebMD for you...

...Yep. Cancer.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> Let me check WebMD for you...
> 
> ...Yep. Cancer.


Thank God!  Really tho, I'm gemini.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Audi driver said:


> Thank God!  Really tho, I'm gemini.


It’s worse than I feared. Happy late birthday.


----------



## ChaosMuppetPE

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> Let me check WebMD for you...
> 
> ...Yep. Cancer.


That tickled me in a funny spot.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

10 players, awesome! I’m going to leave the invitation open until Friday in case there’s anyone else who might want to join in.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Last call for anyone else who wants to join in this round!


----------



## leggo PE

I'm semi-interested but am not sure I'd remember to be on here enough (my time here as decreased recently) to participate.

How does one kill people in this game?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

leggo PE said:


> How does one kill people in this game?


During the day, everyone votes on who to eliminate. If you are a Mafia member, you also vote privately with other Mafia members on who to eliminate the next morning. Either way, it’s a majority vote, so if you miss a day it’s probably not the end of the world.


----------



## ChaosMuppetPE

leggo PE said:


> I'm semi-interested but am not sure I'd remember to be on here enough (my time here as decreased recently) to participate.
> 
> How does one kill people in this game?


Choot ‘em and make ‘em sleep with the fishes.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Ok, Let’s play Mafia!

There are townsfolk, and Mafia members. Townsfolk are going to try to eliminate the Mafia before the Mafia eliminates them. The game ends when either all of the Mafia is eliminated (town wins), or there are fewer townsfolk than Mafia members (Mafia wins).

The Mafia members are going to privately tell me who they would like to eliminate during the night. I will reveal to everyone what happened the next morning.

During the day, everybody (townsfolk and Mafia) will publicly vote for a person to eliminate; I will eliminate the person with the most votes at the end of the day and reveal what their role was.

In addition to regular townsfolk and members of the Mafia, there is also a Doctor and a Cop. The Doctor can choose someone to “save” during the night; if they choose the same person the Mafia chose, then that player will escape elimination by the Mafia that night. The Cop can “investigate” players during the night.

The Mafia members know who each other are, but no one knows anyone else’s role except me. I have sent more specific instructions to the members of the Mafia, the Doctor, and the Cop. If you did not receive a PM from me, then you are a regular townsfolk.

You may use this thread to vote and post about the game. Anyone (playing or not playing, eliminated or not) can use this thread to speculate, discuss, accuse, or otherwise participate in the game; just please make sure to follow regular EB forum guidelines.

To vote on a person to eliminate, mention me (@ChebyshevII_PE) in a post on this thread and tell me specifically that 1) you are voting and 2) the username of the person you are voting to eliminate. Please submit your votes by 6:00pm Pacific Time each day; I will count votes after that time as being for the next day.

Your vote only counts if you are playing and not yet eliminated. If there is a tie for most votes, I will pick one of the voted users at random. If there are no votes, I will pick a person at random (i.e. role will not matter) to eliminate; suffice it to say it’s in both groups’ best interest to vote for at least one person.

Because most people don't visit EB during the weekend, I'm thinking the first vote will take place on Monday (July 15). If you are all okay with starting with the weekend instead, that is okay too, but I didn't want anyone to feel obligated.

For reference, the players in this round are:

@RBHeadge PE

@Roarbark

@tj_PE

@NikR

@JayKay0914

@Audi driver, P.E.

@vee043324

@vhab49_PE

@AlmostSE

@chart94

If you have any questions, or you would like me to tell you which players are still standing, please let me know.

Good luck to all of you.


----------



## leggo PE

Not me??


----------



## NikR_PE

I am in money trouble. Is there anyone in this group that can just make it go away. To be specific, I am looking for loan sharks... the mafia kind.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

leggo PE said:


> Not me??


Sorry, I didn’t get a solid answer from you. Want to join? I can re-draw the roles...


----------



## leggo PE

Fair assumption, I can just skip this round! 

Have fun, everyone!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

leggo PE said:


> Fair assumption, I can just skip this round!
> 
> Have fun, everyone!


We’ll get ya locked in next time.  :thumbs:


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.




----------



## User1

Woooo


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Audi driver said:


>


----------



## Roarbark

I've played a similar game in real life, but never "virtually". Good luck everyone


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Same


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Let the voting begin!!!!!!!!


----------



## User1

so i have questions


----------



## User1

if i vote more than once in one day which vote do you count?


----------



## User1

@JayKay0914 are you mafia?


----------



## User1

what information do we go on here? just random guessing?


----------



## User1

is the thread broken? when i toggle from page 3 to 2 sometimes it's empty.  conspiracy!


----------



## ChaosMuppetPE

Snitches get stitches, y'all.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

tj_PE said:


> if i vote more than once in one day which vote do you count?


The last one.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

tj_PE said:


> what information do we go on here? just random guessing?


Random guessing, discussion, accusations, defenses...basically spam thread with a theme.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

tj_PE said:


> is the thread broken? when i toggle from page 3 to 2 sometimes it's empty.  conspiracy!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

tj_PE said:


> @JayKay0914 are you mafia?


In RL, or in the game?



AlmostSE said:


> Snitches get stitches, y'all.


And end up in ditches.



ChebyshevII_PE said:


> The last one.


How much sniping is gonna happen at 5:59 pacific every night?


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> How much sniping is gonna happen at 5:59 pacific every night?


I'm probably going to screw up the time zone conversion more than once. Which is ridiculous, since my people live in Pacific.  I KNOW the time difference, and still call WAAAAAAY to early in the morning.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> Ok, Let’s play Mafia!
> 
> There are townsfolk, and Mafia members. Townsfolk are going to try to eliminate the Mafia before the Mafia eliminates them. The game ends when either all of the Mafia is eliminated (town wins), or there are fewer townsfolk than Mafia members (Mafia wins).
> 
> The Mafia members are going to privately tell me who they would like to eliminate during the night. I will reveal to everyone what happened the next morning.
> 
> During the day, everybody (townsfolk and Mafia) will publicly vote for a person to eliminate; I will eliminate the person with the most votes at the end of the day and reveal what their role was.
> 
> In addition to regular townsfolk and members of the Mafia, there is also a Doctor and a Cop. The Doctor can choose someone to “save” during the night; if they choose the same person the Mafia chose, then that player will escape elimination by the Mafia that night. The Cop can “investigate” players during the night.
> 
> The Mafia members know who each other are, but no one knows anyone else’s role except me. I have sent more specific instructions to the members of the Mafia, the Doctor, and the Cop. If you did not receive a PM from me, then you are a regular townsfolk.
> 
> You may use this thread to vote and post about the game. Anyone (playing or not playing, eliminated or not) can use this thread to speculate, discuss, accuse, or otherwise participate in the game; just please make sure to follow regular EB forum guidelines.
> 
> To vote on a person to eliminate, mention me (@ChebyshevII_PE) in a post on this thread and tell me specifically that 1) you are voting and 2) the username of the person you are voting to eliminate. Please submit your votes by 6:00pm Pacific Time each day; I will count votes after that time as being for the next day.
> 
> Your vote only counts if you are playing and not yet eliminated. If there is a tie for most votes, I will pick one of the voted users at random. If there are no votes, I will pick a person at random (i.e. role will not matter) to eliminate; suffice it to say it’s in both groups’ best interest to vote for at least one person.
> 
> Because most people don't visit EB during the weekend, I'm thinking the first vote will take place on Monday (July 15). If you are all okay with starting with the weekend instead, that is okay too, but I didn't want anyone to feel obligated.
> 
> For reference, the players in this round are:
> 
> @RBHeadge PE
> 
> @Roarbark
> 
> @tj_PE
> 
> @NikR
> 
> @JayKay0914
> 
> @Audi driver, P.E.
> 
> @vee043324
> 
> @vhab49_PE
> 
> @AlmostSE
> 
> @chart94
> 
> If you have any questions, or you would like me to tell you which players are still standing, please let me know.
> 
> Good luck to all of you.


I am lazy and don't want to keep looking back at this.  Sigh.  

Also, to clarify, we just throw out random names, or are we supposed to be doing some talking here?  I am a Mafia newbie, I have no idea what I am doing.


----------



## NikR_PE

tj_PE said:


> @JayKay0914 are you mafia?


@JayKay0914I showed you her post. Please respond


----------



## RBHeadge PE




----------



## RBHeadge PE

vhab49_PE said:


> I'm probably going to screw up the time zone conversion more than once.


If @ChebyshevII_PE really wanted to screw with us, he'd make the gametime in @Roarbark's timezone.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

vhab49_PE said:


> Also, to clarify, we just throw out random names, or are we supposed to be doing some talking here?  I am a Mafia newbie, I have no idea what I am doing.


Random names or educated guesses are both acceptable. In F2F (face-to-face) games people usually look for hints in body language or facial expressions. Of course, that isn’t possible here, so I am guessing there will be some more randomness.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

RBHeadge PE said:


> How much sniping is gonna happen at 5:59 pacific every night?


Probably a lot. If it becomes a problem I may change my mind...


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

vhab49_PE said:


> I am lazy and don't want to keep looking back at this.  Sigh.


I can try to repost the rules every day if it might help everyone.


----------



## RBHeadge PE




----------



## DoctorWho-PE

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> I can try to repost the rules every day if it might help everyone.


OK.  I mean, I really am just lazy, is not that hard to go back to the list.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

https://www.random.org/lists/


----------



## User1

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> Random names or educated guesses are both acceptable. In F2F (face-to-face) games people usually look for hints in body language or facial expressions. Of course, that isn’t possible here, so I am guessing there will be some more randomness.﻿


we should post selfies every day so we can see facial expressions LOL

im kidding. please don't make me


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

EB is great because no one suspects you may actually be a very smart cat


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

When do I cast my vote for myself?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Audi driver said:


> When do I cast my vote for myself?


How about after everyone else votes you off?


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> How about after everyone else votes you off?


So, later today then?  Gotcha!  Thanks.


----------



## Roarbark

vhab49_PE said:


> I am lazy and don't want to keep looking back at this.  Sih.
> 
> Also, to clarify, we just throw out random names, or are we supposed to be doing some talking here?  I am a Mafia newbie, I have no idea what I am doing.


Yeah... in person you're watching body language, how people interact, and patterns of deaths (??? idk, I'm not actually good at these games, so...) 
Not sure how that all works here in virtual world. 



RBHeadge PE said:


> If @ChebyshevII_PE really wanted to screw with us, he'd make the gametime in @Roarbark's timezone.


Holy crap. I wouldn't complain. Basically right now I'm the villager that stays up late and sleeps in til 1:00 pm.
Maybe I'll be up late enough to see when they dump bodies in the river, to sleep with the nucflash fishes.


----------



## Roarbark

Audi driver said:


> So, later today then?  Gotcha!  Thanks.


I can't tell, is suicidal behavior suspicious?


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Anyone have a first name to toss out?

Since @Audi driver, P.E.seems so anxious to go out.... Not him.   

Or maybe....


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

vhab49_PE said:


> Anyone have a first name to toss out?
> 
> Since @Audi driver, P.E.seems so anxious to go out.... Not him.
> 
> Or maybe....


----------



## Roarbark

Picking someone blindly feels like Lord of the Flies. Does anyone have asthma/"ass-mar"? I need a guiding principle here....


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Maybe whomever doesn't check-in into the thread?


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

I vote for everyone who is indecisive about who to vote for.


----------



## Roarbark

So everyone dies?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Roarbark said:


> So everyone dies?


This is Mafia, not GoT.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Eventually yes...


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

I vote to kill @leggo PE


----------



## User1

I vote for anyone who votes for everyone who is indecisive about who to vote for.


----------



## Roarbark

Something something, casts the first stone.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

tj_PE said:


> I vote for anyone who votes for everyone who is indecisive about who to vote for.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Audi driver said:


> I vote to kill @leggo PE


Invalid entry.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Audi driver said:


>


Acceptable entry.


----------



## NikR_PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Maybe whomever doesn't check-in into the thread?


This makes sense, but could also be a self preservation tactic.


----------



## leggo PE

Audi driver said:


> I vote to kill @leggo PE


Hey now, I thought we were friends??

*Senses ban hammer ability*


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

leggo PE said:


> Hey now, I thought we were friends??
> 
> *Senses ban hammer ability*


I was graciously trying to incorporate you into the game when you were left out due to horrible gross oversight. That's all.


----------



## leggo PE

Audi driver said:


> I was graciously trying to incorporate you into the game when you were left out due to horrible gross oversight. That's all.


That is an acceptable excuse. We good.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Audi driver said:


> I was graciously trying to incorporate you into the game when you were left out due to horrible gross oversight. That's all.


Yeah, who’s the moderator of this game, anyway? What a dumba**, thinking he could get away with “accidentally” forgetting to include a true moderator...


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> Yeah, who’s the moderator of this game, anyway? What a dumba**, thinking he could get away with “accidentally” forgetting to include a true moderator...


Then I suggest we vote to remove @ChebyshevII_PE.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

vhab49_PE said:


> Then I suggest we vote to remove @ChebyshevII_PE.


Invalid entry.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> Invalid entry.


Sigh.  No fun.


----------



## Roarbark

Audi driver said:


> I was graciously trying to incorporate you into the game when you were left out due to horrible gross oversight. That's all.


Including her in the game by immediately eliminating her? @leggo PE, I bet if you joined the mafia, you'd have better friends.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Roarbark said:


> Including her in the game by immediately eliminating her? @leggo PE, I bet if you joined the mafia, you'd have better friends.


Let's look at the available options, shall we?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Approximately 4 hours before the first elimination. Who’s gonna swim first?


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> For reference, the players in this round a﻿re:
> 
> @RBHeadge PE
> 
> @Roarbark
> 
> @tj_PE
> 
> @NikR﻿
> 
> @JayKay0914﻿
> 
> @Audi driver, P.E.
> 
> @vee043324
> 
> @vhab49_PE
> 
> @AlmostSE
> 
> @chart94


I shall, place names into randomizer, and randomize.... 3 times.

First click:  


vhab49_PE

Audi driver, P.E.

JayKay0914﻿

Second Click:


tj_PE

Audi driver, P.E.

vhab49_PE

Third Click:


NikR﻿

tj_PE

AlmostSE

Thus, @ChebyshevII_PE I vote for @NikR

Sorry NicR....Random.org has spoken.  Whew, I barely made the cut on my own vote.


----------



## User1

@ChebyshevII_PE I vote for @JayKay0914


----------



## leggo PE

Roarbark said:


> Including her in the game by immediately eliminating her? @leggo PE, I bet if you joined the mafia, you'd have better friends.


I think I was not included, and also immediately falsely voted off first, because I'm actually quite the threat.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

leggo PE said:


> I think I was not included, and also immediately falsely voted off first, because I'm actually quite the threat.


No comment


----------



## Roarbark

With nothing else to go on, I'm gonna use the randomizer too... 


@NikR﻿

@JayKay0914﻿

@tj_PE

@chart94

@Roarbark

@vhab49_PE

@AlmostSE

@RBHeadge PE

@Audi driver, P.E.

@vee043324

@ChebyshevII_PE I vote NikR off the island. ( @NikR, not your day today?)


----------



## NikR_PE

@ChebyshevII_PE Well i vote off @JayKay0914


----------



## NikR_PE

Roarbark said:


> not your﻿﻿﻿ day today﻿﻿


I know right. One would think the randomizer was a bit more random.


----------



## NikR_PE

NikR said:


> @ChebyshevII_PE Well i vote off @JayKay0914


Had to. Silence is usually the first go to tactic of the mafia.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NikR said:


> Had to. Silence is usually the first go to tactic of the mafia.


I think you’re thinking of fight club.


----------



## NikR_PE

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> I think you’re thinking of fight club.


What is this fight club. Do tell me more.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

It is now 6:00pm. After randomizing, @JayKay0914 was lynched.

She was a member of the Mafia.


----------



## Roarbark

Ohhh shit, nice shot @NikR


----------



## JayKay PE

Wah wha.  This is what I get for being in the field!  No fair!  T_T


----------



## NikR_PE

Roarbark said:


> Ohhh shit, nice shot @NikR


----------



## RBHeadge PE

NikR said:


> What is this fight club. Do tell me more.


----------



## NikR_PE

RBHeadge PE said:


>


uh oh. you just did.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

@vee043324 was killed during the night.


----------



## User1

Roarbark said:


> Ohhh shit, nice shot @NikR


I shot first JS


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

tj_PE said:


> I shot first JS


Han shot first JS


----------



## User1

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> Han shot first JS﻿


on Jaykay? I Missed it!?


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

@RBHeadge PE

@Roarbark

@tj_PE

@NikR﻿

@Audi driver, P.E.

@vhab49_PE

@AlmostSE

@chart94

Voted off:

@JayKay0914﻿  was mafia.

Killed in the night:

@vee043324  Rest in pieces Vee.


----------



## NikR_PE

vhab49_PE said:


> Rest in pieces


good one.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> In F2F (face-to-face) games people usually look for hints in body language or facial expressions.






vhab49_PE said:


> @vee043324  Rest in pieces Vee.


----------



## vee043324

vhab49_PE said:


> @RBHeadge PE
> 
> @Roarbark
> 
> @tj_PE
> 
> @NikR﻿
> 
> @Audi driver, P.E.
> 
> @vhab49_PE
> 
> @AlmostSE
> 
> @chart94
> 
> Voted off:
> 
> @JayKay0914﻿  was mafia.
> 
> Killed in the night:
> 
> @vee043324  Rest in pieces Vee.


welp being in the field last week did not help me here.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

vee043324 said:


> welp being in the field last week did not help me here.


Great job, everyone, ending the games of those who were in the field...


----------



## RBHeadge PE

I was just going to type the same thing.

So who else is going to be "in the field" tonight?


----------



## User1

RBHeadge PE said:


> I was just going to type the same thing.
> 
> So who else is going to be "in the field" tonight?﻿


@Audi driver, P.E.


----------



## NikR_PE

I am still gonna stick to my assumption that inactivity is a mafia tactic. Sorry all those who are "in the field".


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

I need a number between 3 and 10.


----------



## NikR_PE

8


----------



## Roarbark

Good morn all.

@ChebyshevII_PE I assume you just tell us when one side wins? Does # of mafia change based on how many people play? 
@vhab49_PE is one of those numbers you? 

I'll be "in the field" at the DMV this morning , wish me luck


----------



## NikR_PE

Roarbark said:


> DMV


you definitely need luck. Good luck.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Roarbark said:


> Good morn all.
> 
> @ChebyshevII_PE I assume you just tell us when one side wins? Does # of mafia change based on how many people play?
> @vhab49_PE is one of those numbers you?
> 
> I'll be "in the field" at the DMV this morning , wish me luck


Well, I have kept myself in the randomizing list... I should probably remove me so I don't have to remove myself?  

Good luck "in the field".  FYI - typically driving into a field will prevent you from getting a license.  Maybe try to stay on the road.


----------



## Roarbark

I have an appointment. Let's see if that matters.


----------



## chart94 PE

vhab49_PE said:


> I need a number between 3 and 10.


4


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

NikR said:


> 8




@ChebyshevII_PE Random.org has spoken again.  Unless I find other evidence to the contrary before 6pm, @NikR it is, again.  

Nik... Random.org DOES.NOT.LIKE.YOU!  What did you do to piss off the randomizer gods?

Initial order:  RBHeadge PE - Roarbark - tj_PE - NikR - Audi driver, P.E. - vhab49_PE - AlmostSE - chart94 

r1
Roarbark
vhab49_PE
RBHeadge PE
NikR
Audi driver, P.E.
chart94
AlmostSE
tj_PE

r2
*NikR*
vhab49_PE
chart94
Audi driver, P.E.
RBHeadge PE
AlmostSE
tj_PE
Roarbark

r3
*NikR*
AlmostSE
vhab49_PE
RBHeadge PE
Roarbark
chart94
Audi driver, P.E.
tj_PE

r4
*NikR*
vhab49_PE
Audi driver, P.E.
chart94
RBHeadge PE
tj_PE
AlmostSE
Roarbark

r5
RBHeadge PE
NikR
AlmostSE
vhab49_PE
Audi driver, P.E.
chart94
Roarbark
tj_PE

r6
Audi driver, P.E.
Roarbark
NikR
tj_PE
RBHeadge PE
AlmostSE
chart94
vhab49_PE

r7
chart94
vhab49_PE
RBHeadge PE
NikR
Audi driver, P.E.
Roarbark
AlmostSE
tj_PE

r8
*NikR*
RBHeadge PE
Roarbark
Audi driver, P.E.
tj_PE
chart94
AlmostSE
vhab49_PE


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

chart94 said:


> 4


For the record, picking 4 also resulted in a vote for @NikR.


----------



## NikR_PE

Seems like @vhab49_PE is part of mafia and trying to save their own by voting me out.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Roarbark said:


> Good morn all.
> 
> @ChebyshevII_PE I assume you just tell us when one side wins? Does # of mafia change based on how many people play?
> @vhab49_PE is one of those numbers you?
> 
> I'll be "in the field" at the DMV this morning , wish me luck


I will tell you when one side wins.

For purposes of this game, to keep it simple, I will be keeping the # of mafia members the same. But i’m not telling how many there are.


----------



## chart94 PE

NikR said:


> Seems like @vhab49_PE is part of mafia and trying to save their own by voting me out.


Thats just what a mafia member would want you to think. That another is trying to save their own by voting the true one out.. or that @vhab49_PE is trying to distract everyone with the randomizer... either way a decision must be made..


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

NikR said:


> Seems like @vhab49_PE is part of mafia and trying to save their own by voting me out.


Perhaps... or @NikR is and is trying to sway the people against me.


----------



## NikR_PE

vhab49_PE said:


> Perhaps... or @NikR is and is trying to sway the people against me.


And rightfully so.


----------



## NikR_PE

@ChebyshevII_PE I vote for @vhab49_PE


----------



## chart94 PE

NikR said:


> And rightfully so.


I think I might take a chance here with a fellow chicagoan or "chicagoish area" (we all know we really are from the suburbs who are we kidding. ) who better to have knowledge of mafia.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

chart94 said:


> I think I might take a chance here with a fellow chicagoan or "chicagoish area" (we all know we really are from the suburbs who are we kidding. ) who better to have knowledge of mafia.


Well... I am practically in the suburbs.  But not really.


----------



## User1

chart94 said:


> I think I might take a chance here with a fellow chicagoan or "chicagoish area" (we all know we really are from the suburbs who are we kidding. ) who better to have knowledge of mafia.


not sure if you mean voting with or against????

I too, am spawned from the center of abraham, horseshoes (the food), hotdogs and deep dish pizza.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

tj_PE said:


> not sure if you mean voting with or against????
> 
> I too, am spawned from the center of abraham, horseshoes (the food), hotdogs and deep dish pizza.


If I worked in a different office I would be IN Chicago....


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

NikR said:


> @ChebyshevII_PE I vote for @vhab49_PE


Man that is cold.  I can't help it if the randomizer chose you.  Repeatedly. I feel like it is an informant and trying to take one of the mafia out.  

Just saying.


----------



## NikR_PE

chart94 said:


> I think I might take a chance here with a fellow chicagoan or "chicagoish area" (we all know we really are from the suburbs who are we kidding. ) who better to have knowledge of mafia.


Now thats a solid strategy. Chi town represent


----------



## NikR_PE

tj_PE said:


> not sure if you mean voting with or against????
> 
> I too, am spawned from the center of abraham, horseshoes (the food), hotdogs and deep dish pizza.


So help take the mafia out


----------



## User1

Peer pressure/expert advice. @ChebyshevII_PE I vote @vhab49_PE (sorry!)


----------



## chart94 PE

Have to vote @vhab49_PE 

side note a lot more Illinois people on here than I thought. Never knew of horseshoes till I moved to Champaign aka central Illinois


----------



## Roarbark

Back in time to vote, though looks like it doesn't matter who I vote for, since Vhab's got a tally going...
But voting is important, so: @ChebyshevII_PE I say bump @Audi driver, P.E., to comply with his initial wishes.

[DMV: I look creepy in my new pic, but surprisingly painless besides that. Thanks for the luck.]


----------



## NikR_PE

Roarbark said:


> [DMV: I look﻿﻿﻿﻿ creepy in my new pic, but surprisingly painless ﻿besides that. Thanks for the luck.]﻿﻿﻿


I will take a creepy picture anyday over the other crap.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

tj_PE said:


> @Audi driver, P.E.


I'm here now. It's tonight somewhere. How am I not dead? I was tagged a million times in this thread. Damnit!


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

I vote for The Julie because she's too nice.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Audi driver said:


> I vote for The Julie because she's too nice.


Invalid entry.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> Invalid entry.


Damnit, I suck at this game.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Audi driver said:


> Damnit, I suck at this game.


Or I suck at interpreting. Are you talking about @tj_PE?


----------



## User1

Audi driver said:


> I vote for The Julie because she's too nice.


Outing me is rude!


----------



## User1

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> Or I suck at interpreting. Are you talking about @tj_PE?


Def not


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

tj_PE said:


> Outing me is rude!


I think this response confirms it... Audi’s vote counts.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Roarbark said:


> [DMV: I look creepy in my new pic, but surprisingly painless besides that. Thanks for the luck.]


Do you have to do that RealID nonsense too? My appointment is next month.

@ChebyshevII_PE I'm voting @vhab49_PE, her rest in pieces comment earlier seems mafia to me.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

It is now 6:00pm.

The town lynched @vhab49_PE.

She was the Doctor.

And before anyone asks, her selection was random, and the fact that her avatar fits the part is completely coincidental.


----------



## Roarbark

@RBHeadge PE yeah, license renewal and I could choose whether I wanted licence to by my "RealID". It was already expiring so I don't think it took any extra work on my part. 

Pulled out my fat stack of documents, and the lady said "Looks like we have your information on file". Which  was relieving since i wasn't 100% sure I had all the stuff I needed. (Though a little worrying in retrospect). 

Coincidence? A likely story... So we should lynch whoever has the most mafia-like avatar?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> She was the Doctor.
> 
> And before anyone asks, her selection was random, and the fact that her avatar fits the part is completely coincidental.


Cool. But the Doctor regenerates right? That's how it works!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Roarbark said:


> So we should lynch whoever has the most mafia-like avatar?


...says that guy with the most predatory avatar in the game


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

RBHeadge PE said:


> ...says that guy with the most predatory avatar in the game


Oik oik oik


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

RBHeadge PE said:


> Cool. But the Doctor regenerates right? That's how it works!


Yeah, but IIRC, not for another season.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Roarbark said:


> Pulled out my fat stack of documents, and the lady said "Looks like we have your information on file". Which  was relieving since i wasn't 100% sure I had all the stuff I needed. (Though a little worrying in retrospect).


Maryland isn't fooling around. A ton of emails and snailmails with reminders and checklists of the requirements. They wouldn't even let me schedule an appointment until I filled out an electronic checklist of the items I'm bringing.


----------



## Roarbark

I only got 1 mini snail mail note. (Don't think I actually read it, but my girlfriend filled in me in the details )



RBHeadge PE said:


> ...says that guy with the most predatory avatar in the game


Bahaha, good point. In response, I submit *Exhibit A*:


----------



## RBHeadge PE

I might just have to switch my avatar.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> It is now 6:00pm.
> 
> The town lynched @vhab49_PE.
> 
> She was the Doctor.
> 
> And before anyone asks, her selection was random, and the fact that her avatar fits the part is completely coincidental.


That works.  Going out of town for the rest of the week anyway.  Thanks @NikR.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> It is now 6:00pm.
> 
> The town lynched @vhab49_PE.
> 
> She was the Doctor.
> 
> And before anyone asks, her selection was random, and the fact that her avatar fits the part is completely coincidental.


Also, I tend to forget my avatar is the Dr.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

@chart94 was killed during the night.


----------



## User1

THIS IS SO INTENSE


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

For reference, remaining players are:

@RBHeadge PE

@Roarbark

@tj_PE

@NikR

@Audi driver, P.E.

@AlmostSE


----------



## NikR_PE

vhab49_PE said:


> That works.  Going out of town for the rest of the week anyway.  Thanks @NikR.


Sorry. I legit thought you were mafia.


----------



## User1

So our doctor wasn't even going to be around to save our lives


----------



## User1

@AlmostSE you're being vewwy qwiettt


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

tj_PE said:


> @AlmostSE you're being vewwy qwiettt


----------



## RBHeadge PE

So both @chart94 and @vhab49_PE are now "in the field".


----------



## RBHeadge PE

tj_PE said:


> @AlmostSE you're being vewwy qwiettt


Have we found our next target? He's probably the cop.


----------



## NikR_PE




----------



## NikR_PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> So both @chart94 and @vhab49_PE are now "in the field".


They sleep with the fields


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NikR said:


> They sleep with the fields


Or...fishing in the fields?


----------



## chart94 PE

Beginning to suspect i shouldn't of trusted the other chicagoans. I wound up in the river with concrete shoes....


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

This is what happens when you talk about fight club.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

tj_PE said:


> So our doctor wasn't even going to be around to save our lives


Nah... I have eb logged in on my phone.


----------



## User1

what happens if the person voted for here, and the person eliminated by the mafia are the same person? 

or do they know who is eliminated before they kill? 

or do i already know the answer to this?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

tj_PE said:


> what happens if the person voted for here, and the person eliminated by the mafia are the same person?
> 
> or do they know who is eliminated before they kill?
> 
> or do i already know the answer to this?


The Mafia’s elimination choice is made before 6:00am each day, and the town’s is made before 6:00pm each day. So the Mafia can make their decision after the town has made their choice.

tl;dr: it doesn’t happen.


----------



## User1

i feel like it should be able to happen and if someone gets eliminated by everyone then they magically win the game! 

:multiplespotting:


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

tj_PE said:


> i feel like it should be able to happen and if someone gets eliminated by everyone then they magically win the game!
> 
> :multiplespotting:


No.


----------



## NikR_PE

@ChebyshevII_PE is the cop allowed to disclose any mafia members they know of? I understand that doing so, they will lose their cover and probably be mafia's next target.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NikR said:


> @ChebyshevII_PE is the cop allowed to disclose any mafia members they know of? I understand that doing so, they will lose their cover and probably be mafia's next target.


Yes, they can choose to dispel any information they receive from me.


----------



## User1

DISPEL!


----------



## User1

please?    :afro:


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

tj_PE said:


> please?    :afro:


No. But nice Afro, though.


----------



## User1

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> No. But nice Afro, though.﻿


Y u so mean to me


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

tj_PE said:


> Y u so mean to me


Around here we tease the ones we like.

(also to keep things fair and not unnecessarily complex)


----------



## NikR_PE

Based on her questions, i think @tj_PE is not mafia (or she is just too smart for me). I am not mafia (hopefully that is believable). We also know that there cannot be more than 3 mafia left (else we would have lost the game).

Now based on these assumptions here is my recommendation: 

The cop should identify all the mafia members they know of. Stay silent and hidden only if you don't know any. The worst case scenario is that the cop only knows one mafia member. We can vote them out. Mafia will know who the cop is and probably kill them at night. But now assuming that me and @tj_PE are actual innocent people, we know who the other two mafia members are. and then we get our nunchucks out.


----------



## User1




----------



## leggo PE

You guys really messed up by killing @vhab49_PE!


----------



## ChaosMuppetPE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Have we found our next target? He's probably the cop.


I've been undercover. I vote RBHeadge PE. He's definitely the Don.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Game theory time.

There are six people left:


RBHeadge

Roarbark

tj

NikR

AudiDriver

AlmostSE

We know that there is one cop and one mafia remaining. That leaves four plain villagers.

If the cop was actively playing the game both nights, then s/he can reveal that (up to) two people are certainly villagers.

So assuming only one person claims to be the cop, then that you mean that there are three publicly known villagers. And three suspects - who would each deny mafia ties. However two of those three would know that they aren't it, and have a 50/50 shot of picking the mafia member. The three known villagers would just choose to side with one of the selections of suspects. Yeah, its a 1/3 chance.

If they choose wrong, and assuming the cop goes "out in the field" too, then the next day there would be two confirmed villagers and two suspects. The two confirmed would then pick one of the remaining suspects. 50/50. the next day. If they choose wrong, then the next day a confirmed villager goes "out in the field" and all that's left is the one confirmed villager and the mafia. _So that's a draw or a mafia win?_ Still seems like pretty good odds for the good guys to take this path.

The odds are different if the cop wasn't spying the last two nights, or more than one person claims to be the cop. But villagers may be able to figure out who's lying based on surveillance targets.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

AlmostSE said:


> I've been undercover. I vote RBHeadge PE. He's definitely the Don.


Um, no...that’d be me. Have you seen my title?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

NikR said:


> Based on her questions, i think @tj_PE is not mafia (or she is just too smart for me). I am not mafia (hopefully that is believable).


Jury's still out on you. But maybe @tj_PE is just that clever.



NikR said:


> The cop should identify all the mafia members they know of. Stay silent and hidden only if you don't know any. The worst case scenario is that the cop only knows one mafia member. We can vote them out. Mafia will know who the cop is and probably kill them at night.


The cop may not have been playing well the last two nights and may not know of any suspects. Or both people being spied upon were killed in the morning.

Or the cop has been playing well - and wants another person before coming out with the info. It would play better for the odds outlined above, but there's also a 45% chance they get taken out by the villagers or the mafia tonight (if the villagers don't win outright). I haven't done the full event tree, but intuitively the odds don't really get better for the villagers if the cop waits another night - especially since the odds of a cleared person killed by the mafia or crowd really goes up.



NikR said:


> we know who the other two mafia members are. and then we get our nunchucks out.


I thought there was only one mafia remaining?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> Um, no...that’d be me. Have you seen my title?


You just couldn't wait for someone else to point out your new title, so you had to do it yourself!


----------



## NikR_PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Jury's still out on you. But maybe @tj_PE is just that clever.
> 
> The cop may not have been playing well the last two nights and may not know of any suspects. Or both people being spied upon were killed in the morning.
> 
> Or the cop has been playing well - and wants another person before coming out with the info. It would play better for the odds outlined above, but there's also a 45% chance they get taken out by the villagers or the mafia tonight (if the villagers don't win outright). I haven't done the full event tree, but intuitively the odds don't really get better for the villagers if the cop waits another night - especially since the odds of a cleared person killed by the mafia or crowd really goes up.
> 
> I thought there was only one mafia remaining?
> 
> ﻿


How do you know so? I thought we do not know how many mafia were there at the start of the game. And we have been only able to vote out one.


----------



## leggo PE

I think @Audi driver, P.E. is the cop!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

leggo PE said:


> You guys really messed up by killing @vhab49_PE!


yeah, pretty much



AlmostSE said:


> I've been undercover. I vote RBHeadge PE. He's definitely the Don.


And now the mutual gun pointing starts. If @AlmostSE if mafia, this is a good way to identify the next target comes out. My response is to vote for him, and the villagers get to decide. But if he's just a chaos muppet, then it really fucks with any sort of logical way out of this problem.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

NikR said:


> How do you know so? I thought we do not know how many mafia were there at the start of the game. And we have been only able to vote out one.


So I thought I read that there were only two mafia this time, but I can't find it anywhere. Whelp, that certainly messes with the probabilities.

If there are two mafia left, and the cop reveals two villagers tonight, then there's a 2/3 chance of offing a mobster tonight. Tomorrow it would be 3-1 villager-mafia. the next day it's 50/50 odds to win the game (see above)

If there are three mafia left, well we're already in a tie scenario and any rational strategy by the mafia would lock in a win for them.

if there were four mafia left, they already won.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

RBHeadge PE said:


> My response is to vote for him, and the villagers get to decide.


Is this an actual vote, or still discussion?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> Is this an actual vote, or still discussion?


discussion.

I didn't @ you so it doesn't count.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

RBHeadge PE said:


> discussion.
> 
> I didn't @ you so it doesn't count.


That’s what I thought, but the wording made me wonder.


----------



## User1

I wish I was that clever. If I was mafia I voted to kill one of my people!


----------



## User1

or am i?


----------



## chart94 PE

Everyone left in this thread


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

chart94 said:


> Everyone left in this thread
> 
> View attachment 13493


----------



## User1

guys, i promise I'm not mafia. I kept backtracking because I didn't know if I was allowed to say one way or another LOL


----------



## User1

SO WHO DO WE VOTE NOW


----------



## NikR_PE




----------



## ChaosMuppetPE

tj_PE said:


> I wish I was that clever. If I was mafia I voted to kill one of my people!


If I were affiliated with a certain group of unlicensed business professionals which perform certain less than tactful transactions, voting off one of my fellow members to throw off the coppers is exactly what I would do.


----------



## ChaosMuppetPE

@ChebyshevII_PE for the real deal, I vote for NikR. Its gotta be him. He even has a Chicagoish location and er'body knows that mobsters come from Chicago.


----------



## User1

I think @Roarbark and @Audi driver, P.E. have been suspiciously quiet today. make sure you tag @Audi driver, P.E. a lot because he likes it.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

I've been in training!  What's nuts is, I want to be killed and I've made it this far and still really have no idea how this game is played.  Am I supposed to start caring about that at some point?  Please tell me the answer is "it doesn't matter at this point".


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Audi driver said:


> I've been in training!  What's nuts is, I want to be killed and I've made it this far and still really have no idea how this game is played.  Am I supposed to start caring about that at some point?  Please tell me the answer is "it doesn't matter at this point".


It definitely matters.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Ok. Since it matters I'm voting for the Arby's dude.  And I assume that's a valid vote. But sorry Arbys dude. I don't know what voting for you means at this point. Do you die if I vote for you? My last vote apparently didn't kill anyone. I just want to be killed really. Hope this helps.


----------



## Roarbark

tj_PE said:


> I think @Roarbark and @Audi driver, P.E. have been suspiciously quiet today. make sure you tag @Audi driver, P.E. a lot because he likes it.


@tj_PE Give me a break, it's still early in the pacific ocean. Every time I log in I have to read through 2 pages of town hall records to get caught up.

@NikR I think I'm with you... tj would have to be pretty damn clever to stage that. (Not ruling it out).

But Re: RBHeadge's... "We know there is one cop and one mafia remaining." How do we know that? Insider knowledge perhaps?....


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Audi driver said:


> Ok. Since it matters I'm voting for the Arby's dude.  And I assume that's a valid vote.


Darn, making my job that much harder...

@RBHeadge PE it is.


----------



## Roarbark

...Arby's Dude??

Sorry RB, (Ohhhhh). Thanks for all your vigilance in the April 2018 release, but unless something changes my mind before cutoff (assuming we can change vote if so?), @ChebyshevII_PE I'm voting for @RBHeadge PE.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Audi driver said:


> Ok. Since it matters I'm voting for the Arby's dude.  And I assume that's a valid vote. But sorry Arbys dude. I don't know what voting for you means at this point. Do you die if I vote for you? My last vote apparently didn't kill anyone. I just want to be killed really. Hope this helps.


Voting means you want him killed off at the end of the day (6pm). Person with the most votes is booted.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Roarbark said:


> assuming we can change vote if so? @ChebyshevII_PE


Yes, as long as it’s before 6pm pdt. And please, make it clear for me so I don’t have to guess and possibly mess things up (*cough* @Audi driver, P.E. *cough*)


----------



## RBHeadge PE

If i were mafia, would i really run the numbers from a villagers persepective, and announce them to all the forum?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Roarbark said:


> ...Arby's Dude??
> 
> Sorry RB, (Ohhhhh).


Yeah, that took a minute for me to figure it out too.


----------



## User1

AlmostSE said:


> If I were affiliated with a certain group of unlicensed business professionals which perform certain less than tactful transactions, voting off one of my fellow members to throw off the coppers is exactly what I would do.﻿﻿﻿


so, who are you voting for, then?


----------



## User1

Roarbark said:


> @tj_PE Give me a break, it's still early in the pacific ocean. Every time I log in I have to read through 2 pages of town hall records to get caught up. *LOL SORRYYYYYYYY*
> 
> @NikR I think I'm with you... tj would have to be pretty damn clever to stage that. (Not ruling it out). *I WISH I WAS! Maybe next time  *
> 
> But Re: RBHeadge's... "We know there is one cop and one mafia remaining." How do we know that? Insider knowledge perhaps?.... *He thought he read it somewhere, nullified and inaccurate.*


----------



## Roarbark

RBHeadge PE said:


> If i were mafia, would i really run the numbers from a villagers persepective, and announce them to all the forum?


. You're an engineer, you've can't help but flex your calcs.


----------



## User1

@ChebyshevII_PE Since he wished it so, I'm voting for @Audi driver, P.E.   

but for good measure, 

@Audi driver, P.E.

@Audi driver, P.E.

@Audi driver, P.E.

@Audi driver, P.E.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Roarbark said:


> . You're an engineer, you've can't help but flex your calcs.


I can't disagee with that logic.

@ChebyshevII_PE

I vote @Audi driver, P.E.. He has a deathwish anyway, time to put him out of his misery.


----------



## leggo PE

I'm telling you, @Audi driver, P.E. is the cop!


----------



## NikR_PE

Alright then.

@ChebyshevII_PE i vote for @Audi driver, P.E.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Finally!  Am I dead yet?


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

RBHeadge PE said:


> Yeah, that took a minute for me to figure it out too.


Sorry man.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

leggo PE said:


> I'm telling you, @Audi driver, P.E. is the cop!


Insert evil laugh (because I don't even know what it would mean if I was).


----------



## User1

Audi driver said:


> Insert evil laugh (because I don't even know wh﻿at it would mea﻿n if I was).


...or would you?


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

tj_PE said:


> ...or would you?


Or would I what?


----------



## NikR_PE




----------



## User1

IM SO NERVOUS


----------



## Roarbark




----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

It is now 6:00pm.

The town lynched @Audi driver, P.E..

He was a regular townsfolk.

Now fly and be free.


----------



## User1

OH NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## NikR_PE

Damn. Well the game is still on. So there are &lt;=2 mafia members. The cop needs to identify one person tonight before the mafia gets them by morning.


----------



## Roarbark

Well so much for that. I'm back to my original hunch.


----------



## User1

@AlmostSE halp


----------



## ChaosMuppetPE

tj_PE said:


> @AlmostSE halp


If I'm out tonight, I can almost guarantee it's NikR. He's dirty, I know it.


----------



## NikR_PE

AlmostSE said:


> If I'm out tonight, I can almost guarantee it's NikR. He's dirty, I know it.


Lol.

Dude are you the cop? Then you can ask @ChebyshevII_PE about any one person every night and he will tell you if they are mafia or not. How about you pass that info along here before morning. 

And if someone else is the cop they should do this.

Seems like the mafia has bought the.cops.


----------



## ChaosMuppetPE

NikR said:


> Lol.
> 
> Dude are you the cop? Then you can ask @ChebyshevII_PE about any one person every night and he will tell you if they are mafia or not. How about you pass that info along here before morning.
> 
> And if someone else is the cop they should do this.
> 
> Seems like the mafia has bought the.cops.


@NikR Something about a guilty dog barking comes to mind. No offense, @Roarbark.


----------



## ChaosMuppetPE

RBHeadge PE said:


> yeah, pretty much
> 
> And now the mutual gun pointing starts. If @AlmostSE if mafia, this is a good way to identify the next target comes out. My response is to vote for him, and the villagers get to decide. But if he's just a chaos muppet, then it really fucks with any sort of logical way out of this problem.


I am definitely a chaos muppet. It's how I live my life. I'm like Oscar the grouch, though.

For my eulogy, let it be known that these were my suspicions:

RBheadge - townie

AlmostSE - townie

TJPE - super cool townie

Roarbark - Cop

NikR - Capone reincarnate...


----------



## User1

AlmostSE said:


> I am definitely a chaos muppet. It's how I live my life. I'm like Oscar the grouch, though.
> 
> For my eulogy, let it be known that these were my suspicions:
> 
> RBheadge - townie
> 
> AlmostSE - townie
> 
> TJPE - super cool townie
> 
> Roarbark - Cop
> 
> NikR - Capone reincarnate...


Yayyyyyyyy I'm super cool!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

AlmostSE said:


> If I'm out tonight, I can almost guarantee it's NikR. He's dirty, I know it.


I'm telling you.... Random.org repeatedly picked @NikR.  Dirty I tell you.  

The Dr speaks from the grave.


----------



## User1

Idk i feel very confused right now and like I can trust Noone.


----------



## NikR_PE

vhab49_PE said:


> I'm telling you.... Random.org repeatedly picked @NikR.  Dirty I tell you.
> 
> The Dr speaks from the grave.


The Dr. seems to be making a grave mistake.


----------



## NikR_PE

AlmostSE said:


> @NikR Something about a guilty dog barking comes to mind. No offense, @Roarbark.


How apt


----------



## leggo PE

Guys, vote freaking @NikR off already!


----------



## leggo PE

Also, can't the doctor save their self??


----------



## RBHeadge PE

EB rn


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

leggo PE said:


> Also, can't the doctor save their self??


No.  The doctor can only save the person eliminated in the night, not the one voted out. The Doctor can not vote to save their self.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

@NikR was killed during the night.


----------



## ChaosMuppetPE

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> @NikR was killed during the night.


@ChebyshevII_PE, You didn't tell us what NikR was? Are we not allowed to know?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

AlmostSE said:


> @ChebyshevII_PE, You didn't tell us what NikR was? Are we not allowed to know?


That is correct.


----------



## NikR_PE

So does that mean we wouldnt know if the cop was already killed at night?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NikR said:


> So does that mean we wouldnt know if the cop was already killed at night?


Also correct.


----------



## NikR_PE

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> Also correct.


That explains a lot. And the mafia know if they killed a cop.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NikR said:


> And the mafia know if they killed a cop.


Nope!


----------



## User1

is it possible to die from stress from a forum mafia game?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

tj_PE said:


> is it possible to die from stress from a forum mafia game?


Yes.

This is normally where I'd recommend burning off the stress in the spam thread, but *someone* locked that thread


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I don’t know about you all, but I am really having fun with this.

For reference, remaining players are:

@RBHeadge PE

@Roarbark

@tj_PE

@AlmostSE


----------



## ChaosMuppetPE

Well, @NikR. I'm sorry about the accusations, but I sincerely hope the concrete shoes fit well. Wouldn't want you to get bunions, ya know. I fully expect the remaining players to assume I am now the Mafioso due to my accusations of NikR. I was wrong. Kudos to the real mobster. You've played well. Unfortunately, I see that I have made a mess in the logic of the game. By accusing NikR in the fashion that I did, I legitimately gave the mobster (2) easy outs. Mr. or Ms. Mobster could've killed either of us, and it would've looked as if the other was guilty. I have laid my head on the chopping block.

@RBHeadge PE - If it's you, I really don't suspect you. Good game.

@tj_PE - Regardless of the game, I am and will continue to be your Very extra special super best friend, but my spidey sense is tingling around you. You've played well if it is you.

@Roarbark - Between you and TJ, I suspect you more.

@ChebyshevII_PE - I vote for Roarbark.

Unfortunately, I can almost guarantee the cop is dead. With only (4) left, I can only assume the cop would know who the mobster is by now as obviously they would know they weren't and if they've been asking questions as proposed, the process of deduction should've been apparent.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> I don’t know about you all, but I am really having fun with this.


Oh, I'm definitely having fun. This is the most non- noon-trolling fun I've had here.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

This thread in 10 hours:


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

tj_PE said:


> is it possible to die from stress from a forum mafia game?


Hey I tried to make your life stress free by eliminating you, to no avail. I STILL don't know how this works but am glad I am finally out!  Please, no one revive me!!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Audi driver said:


> Hey I tried to make your life stress free by eliminating you, to no avail. I STILL don't know how this works but am glad I am finally out!  Please, no one revive me!!


Glad to see you’re enjoying your death.


----------



## ChaosMuppetPE

@ChebyshevII_PE, next time we can play with a Roman theme and have a Jesus instead of a Doctor. Since Jesus is immortal, that player could constantly revive @Audi driver, P.E.. That should add weeks and weeks of fun for @Audi driver, P.E.. I can’t even begin to imagine all of the comments @Audi driver, P.E. would have if we played that game with @Audi driver, P.E.. @Audi driver, P.E. would definitely have to find the humor in that.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.




----------



## NikR_PE

AlmostSE said:


> Well, @NikR. I'm sorry about the accusations


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

AlmostSE said:


> Well, @NikR. I'm sorry about the accusations....


...I'm not. I COULD have saved your butt.


----------



## NikR_PE

vhab49_PE said:


> ...I'm not. I COULD have saved your butt.


true. and that's the vote i regret the most. But i seriously thought you were mafia at that time.


----------



## User1

I regret voting out @Audi driver, P.E.. @Audi driver, P.E. loves this game and really wanted to stay.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

NikR said:


> true. and that's the vote i regret the most. But i seriously thought you were mafia at that time.


Ok.  Forgiven, I guess.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Will @Audi driver, P.E. play in the game next week?


----------



## JayKay PE

*zombie shuffles through thread*

Brains?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

JayKay0914 said:


> *zombie shuffles through thread*
> 
> Brains?


@Audi driver, P.E. might still be fresh


----------



## leggo PE

AlmostSE said:


> @tj_PE - Regardless of the game, I am and will continue to be your Very extra special super best friend...


False. I am @tj_PE's extra special super best friend.


----------



## leggo PE

vhab49_PE said:


> No.  The doctor can only save the person eliminated in the night, not the one voted out. The Doctor can not vote to save their self.


This is not what the instructions on instructables.com said for this game!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

leggo PE said:


> This is not what the instructions on instructables.com said for this game!


Some versions allow it, and some don’t; there is a very large number of iterations. I decided not to this round to make things interesting, that doesn’t preclude future games from allowing it.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

leggo PE said:


> False. I am @tj_PE's extra special super best friend.


Oh yeah? Did she lean over you on a plane in a avi?


----------



## leggo PE

Audi driver said:


> Oh yeah? Did she lean over you on a plane in a avi?


That is confidential information right there, sir.


----------



## JayKay PE

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> @Audi driver, P.E. might still be fresh


*crumbles into dust*


----------



## Roarbark

Aaaaand good morning. As usual I slept through all the important stuff. 



AlmostSE said:


> @NikR Something about a guilty dog barking comes to mind. No offense, @Roarbark.





AlmostSE said:


> I am definitely a chaos muppet. It's how I live my life. I'm like Oscar the grouch, though.
> 
> For my eulogy, let it be known that these were my suspicions:
> 
> RBheadge - townie
> 
> AlmostSE - townie
> 
> TJPE - super cool townie
> 
> Roarbark - Cop
> 
> NikR - Capone reincarnate...


No offense taken. *Update:* You voted for me? Offense mode toggled on. 

Not the cop, If they are still alive, now would be a GREAT time to share any info on who's innocent. I'm with you, if they haven't spoken up by now, they're probably out...



AlmostSE said:


> @ChebyshevII_PE, You didn't tell us what NikR was? Are we not allowed to know?


Certain people (Audi?) got IDed as regular townsfolk, other people didn't does that mean they're special? Seems like @ChebyshevII_PE is the only one who knows the rules to this game...


----------



## Roarbark

AlmostSE said:


> Well, @NikR. I'm sorry about the accusations, but I sincerely hope the concrete shoes fit well. Wouldn't want you to get bunions, ya know. I fully expect the remaining players to assume I am now the Mafioso due to my accusations of NikR. I was wrong. Kudos to the real mobster. You've played well. Unfortunately, I see that I have made a mess in the logic of the game. By accusing NikR in the fashion that I did, I legitimately gave the mobster (2) easy outs. Mr. or Ms. Mobster could've killed either of us, and it would've looked as if the other was guilty. I have laid my head on the chopping block.﻿
> 
> @RBHeadge PE - If it's you, I really don't suspect you. Good game.
> 
> @tj_PE - Regardless of the game, I am and will continue to be your Very extra special super best friend, but my spidey sense is tingling around you. You've played well if it is you.
> 
> @Roarbark - Between you and TJ, I suspect you more.
> 
> @ChebyshevII_PE - I vote for Roarbark.
> 
> Unfortunately, I can almost guarantee the cop is dead. With only (4) left, I can only assume the cop would know who the mobster is by now as obviously they would know they weren't and if they've been asking questions as proposed, the process of deduction should've been apparent.


Maybe too obvious to whack someone you're badmouthing in the forum all day? Or else it's the ol double switcharoo. I'm between @RBHeadge PE and @AlmostSE...

At the moment leaning towards Mr. "Game Theory time".


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Roarbark said:


> Well so much for that. I'm back to my original hunch.


What was your first and second hunch?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Roarbark said:


> At the moment leaning towards Mr. "Game Theory time".


Sweet! We're going full circular firing squad!


----------



## NikR_PE

Roarbark said:


> Certain people (Audi?) got IDed as regular townsfolk, other people didn't


Voted off people get IDed. People killed at night by mafia do not.


----------



## Roarbark

Not sure who is who in this, but I get dibs on being the beard guy.



RBHeadge PE said:


> Well so much for that. I'm back to my original hunch.﻿





RBHeadge PE said:


> What was your first and second hunch?


Though it was Audi cause he was acting *too *helpless and lost (Sorry @Audi driver, P.E. )Back to my original hunch for that day, meaning you.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Roarbark said:


> Not sure who is who in this, but I get dibs on being the beard guy.
> 
> Though it was Audi cause he was acting *too *helpless and lost (Sorry @Audi driver, P.E. )Back to my original hunch for that day, meaning you.


That was/is genuine. WYSIWYG


----------



## RBHeadge PE

I can't be the bearded guy I got rid of mine last night.

If you thought @Audi driver, P.E. was mafia, why didn't you change your vote last night?


----------



## Roarbark

RBHeadge PE said:


> I can't be the bearded guy I got rid of mine last night.
> 
> If you thought @Audi driver, P.E. was mafia, why didn't you change your vote last night?


Cause I'm lazy. He already had 3 votes, so mine wouldn't have changed the result. Also RIP Beard...

@ChebyshevII_PE I'm voting for @RBHeadge PE Game theory calcs make it seem like he knows what he's doing, and his message where he seemed to know how many mafia there were. And I have no other strong leads...


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Mrs Headge was sorry to see the beard go too. It'll come back the next furlough, soooo October.

Re: predictive text thread, it wasn't a poem, just what the AI spit out.

@ChebyshevII_PE, I'm voting for @Roarbark becuase I had to figure out how to use the  emoji on my phone in order to respond to the aforementioned Predictive Text thread.

I think the first game of EB mafia will conclude in the next day. Go villagers! GG all!

ps, I'm drive-by tagging @Audi driver, P.E. just for the helluva it.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Whoever started the rumor that I don't like being tagged... LOL!


----------



## JayKay PE

Wait, why didn't this game have any drive-by shootings?  This seems very tame.


----------



## Roarbark

RBHeadge PE said:


> @ChebyshevII_PE, I'm voting for @Roarbark becuase I had to figure out how to use the  emoji on my phone in order to respond to the aforementioned Predictive Text thread.


Bahaha, better than @AlmostSE's reason. If the randomizer decides it today, will it still choose @NikR?


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Now that I'm dead, what do I win?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Audi driver said:


> Now that I'm dead, what do I win?


I’m not in the mood for a philosophical/religious discussion.


----------



## User1

There were 3 items in your list. Here they are in random order:


Roarbark

AlmostSE

RBheadge

Timestamp: 2019-07-18 21:21:15 UTC


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

tj_PE said:


> There were 3 items in your list. Here they are in random order:
> 
> 
> Roarbark
> 
> AlmostSE
> 
> RBheadge
> 
> Timestamp: 2019-07-18 21:21:15 UTC


You forgot @Audi driver, P.E.


----------



## User1

I THOT HE DED


----------



## User1

@Audi driver, P.E. U DED?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

tj_PE said:


> @Audi driver, P.E. U DED?


HE DED

but we remember @Audi driver, P.E. By tagging him. It’s like he never left us.

He would want it this way. He loved being tagged. *sniff*


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

In a turn and twist of the game, I am NOT dead. And you only thought @ChebyshevII_PE was running this when in actuality it was me. He secretly killed you all.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Audi driver said:


> In a turn and twist of the game, I am NOT dead. And you only thought @ChebyshevII_PE was running this when in actuality it was me. He secretly killed you all.


Invalid entry.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

"Invalid entry" was the code he used whenever he secretly killed someone.


----------



## User1

@Audi driver, P.E. luv dis game


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Audi driver said:


> "Invalid entry" was the code he used whenever he secretly killed someone.


(stop giving away my secrets, we had a deal)


----------



## User1

@ChebyshevII_PE since I know everything and nothing at the same time, I choose to vote the randomizer's choice, @Roarbark


----------



## Roarbark

tj_PE said:


> There were 3 items in your list. Here they are in random order:
> 
> 
> Roarbark
> 
> AlmostSE
> 
> RBheadge
> 
> Timestamp: 2019-07-18 21:21:15 UTC


Not @NikR? Check that Randomizer, might be broken. 

 Looks like I'm going out this round. Well played Mafia.


----------



## NikR_PE

Roarbark said:


> Not @NikR? Check that Randomizer, might be broken.
> 
> Looks like I'm going out this round. Well played Mafia.


We might as well call it NikRizer


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Audi driver said:


> In a turn and twist of the game, I am NOT dead. And you only thought @ChebyshevII_PE was running this when in actuality it was me. He secretly killed you all.


Also, doesn’t this sound like a manager? Claims ignorance the whole time, makes the job super hard for those actually doing the work, claims the whole thing was his idea, then blames the person doing the work for the trail of death that follows.


----------



## ChaosMuppetPE

Sometimes things happen and I'm sure I did them, but I have no recollection of the event. With that being said, I'm starting to suspect myself. Looking back in my message history, I don't see a message from @ChebyshevII_PE, but if my evil alternate AlmostSE personality is mafia, I'm sure he would have deleted it to cover his tracks.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

AlmostSE said:


> Sometimes things happen and I'm sure I did them, but I have no recollection of the event. With that being said, I'm starting to suspect myself. Looking back in my message history, I don't see a message from @ChebyshevII_PE, but if my evil alternate AlmostSE personality is mafia, I'm sure he would have deleted it to cover his tracks.


----------



## Roarbark

AlmostSE said:


> Sometimes things happen and I'm sure I did them, but I have no recollection of the event. With that being said, I'm starting to suspect myself. Looking back in my message history, I don't see a message from @ChebyshevII_PE, but if my evil alternate AlmostSE personality is mafia, I'm sure he would have deleted it to cover his tracks.


@ChebyshevII_PE I change my vote to @AlmostSE's alter ego.


----------



## ChaosMuppetPE

@ChebyshevII_PE, so who ded?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

AlmostSE said:


> @ChebyshevII_PE, so who ded?


Nope, gonna let this go until 6.


----------



## Roarbark

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> Nope, gonna let this go until 6.


Gives everyone a chance to stew and realize they're making a mistake


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Maybe, I figure we (the townsfolk) had a 50/50 shot at guessing right and winning tonight.

Guess wrong, and at least one of us is still alive in the morning for the coin toss.


----------



## User1

eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeekkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk i hate this

what if im the mafia guys

what if


----------



## NikR_PE

@ChebyshevII_PE i vote to have a thuderdome face off between the remaining ppl.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

NikR said:


> @ChebyshevII_PE i vote to have a thuderdome face off between the remaining ppl.


If only he were in charge.


----------



## Roarbark

RBHeadge PE said:


> Maybe, I figure we (the townsfolk) had a 50/50 shot at guessing right and winning tonight.
> 
> Guess wrong, and at least one of us is still alive in the morning for the coin toss.


Wishing you luck on the coin toss. (⌣́_⌣̀)
*Edit*: Unless you're on the bad side.... Then wishing you bad luck.


----------



## ChaosMuppetPE

@ChebyshevII_PE, I vote we determine the winner from a no holds barred chainsaw deathmatch. I'm the only one that gets the chainsaw though. The rest of you might hurt yourself.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

10 minutes...


----------



## ChaosMuppetPE

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> 10 minutes...


7 minutes.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

AlmostSE said:


> @ChebyshevII_PE, I vote we determine the winner from a no holds barred chainsaw deathmatch. I'm the only one that gets the chainsaw though. The rest of you might hurt yourself.


This isn’t what I had in mind...


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

AlmostSE said:


> 7 minutes.


Not by my watch.


----------



## chart94 PE

6 minutes


----------



## ChaosMuppetPE

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> Not by my watch.


You need a new watch. 4 Minutes...


----------



## Roarbark

Mine says 3:01.


----------



## ChaosMuppetPE

Roarbark said:


> Mine says 3:01.


I think it's broken. There are no mafia in Hawaii... Try going by Atlantis time. It's unusual here under the ocean with 36 hour days. Really screws with your circadian rhythm.


----------



## Roarbark

AlmostSE said:


> I think it's broken. There are no mafia in Hawaii...


That's where you're wrong.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

It is now 6:00pm.

The town lynched @Roarbark.

He was the sole remaining member of the Mafia.

Town wins! Congrats, all!


----------



## chart94 PE

Who died?!


----------



## ChaosMuppetPE

Yay!!!! We done win ya'll.


----------



## Roarbark




----------



## chart94 PE

Sorry who all was mafia??


----------



## ChaosMuppetPE

chart94 said:


> Sorry who all was mafia??


I wanna know who the po-po was as well.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Now because I know you are all curious...

1. @vee043324 was the cop.

2. I didn’t reveal members’ roles at night in order to throw the Mafia off.

Thanks for playing, everyone! I hope we get to do this again soon.


----------



## Roarbark

@NikR Well played. 

Good game, all. I tried. Mafia was @Roarbark and @JayKay0914. 
After she died first round I kept requesting air support, but nothing came.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

next week?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

chart94 said:


> Sorry who all was mafia??


@JayKay0914 and @Roarbark were the only 2 members.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

good game all!


----------



## Roarbark

Ahh hell yeah, I took out Cop the first round. I totally thought NikR was the cop.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

RBHeadge PE said:


> next week?


Heck yes! Let’s get more people.


----------



## ChaosMuppetPE

Roarbark said:


>


Who was next on the old hit list @Roarbark


----------



## Roarbark

I mean, it doesn't reaaally matter at that point.

If I lived today, I kill anyone, and it's 1v1 cage-match. Who do you think I could take in a cage match?
Or maybe I would'a gave them an offer they couldn't refuse.


----------



## Roarbark

@ChebyshevII_PEWas definitely a good feature not knowing who I killed. Lots of stress/uncertainty not knowing whether cop was alive still.

Thanks for the vigilant narrating. If you'd like to play, I volunteer to act as narrator this or any future rounds, Cheb!


----------



## ChaosMuppetPE

Roarbark said:


> I mean, it doesn't reaaally matter at that point.
> 
> If I lived today, I kill anyone, and it's 1v1 cage-match. Who do you think I could take in a cage match?
> Or maybe I would'a gave them an offer they couldn't refuse.


Wolves stalk their prey. Can't tell me you didn't have eyes on the prize...


----------



## RBHeadge PE

@ChebyshevII_PE. If it came down to a 1v1 tie. How is the winner decided? Coin toss?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

I'll throw my hat into the ring for the next round.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

RBHeadge PE said:


> @ChebyshevII_PE. If it came down to a 1v1 tie. How is the winner decided? Coin toss?


I would have used the randomizer, and I probably would have done it at noon so I could say, “It’s Hiiiiigh noon!”


----------



## Roarbark

Worrying about getting through the day was too stressful, put me off the lunch. 



AlmostSE said:


> Well, @NikR. I'm sorry about the accusations, but I sincerely hope the concrete shoes fit well. Wouldn't want you to get bunions, ya know.


Just wanna say I got a kick out of this. Here's the exact wording I sent to @ChebyshevII_PE for the orders to kill @NikR "*Mafia builds a pair of concrete boots just the right size for NikR*." So rest assured. No bunions.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Roarbark said:


> Worrying about getting through the day was too stressful, put me off the lunch.
> 
> Just wanna say I got a kick out of this. Here's the exact wording I sent to @ChebyshevII_PE for the orders to kill @NikR "*Mafia builds a pair of concrete boots just the right size for NikR*." So rest assured. No bunions.


I hope it was good stressful...


----------



## User1

Loved it. I'm in for next round. So is @Audi driver, P.E.I bet!


----------



## Roarbark

Put me off wolf lunch, not real lunch. My irl my leftover pasta was delicious.


----------



## NikR_PE

Thank you @ChebyshevII_PE for suggesting and moderating the game. It was a lot of stress and fun.

Count me in too.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

@leggo PE you in next round?


----------



## Roarbark

@tj_PE Damn your randomizer. Had 2/3 chance of giving me 25% chance of winning. Alas.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

@JayKay0914 @vee043324 @vhab49_PE want to try again?

@Roarbark how about you?


----------



## ChaosMuppetPE

Roarbark said:


> @tj_PE Damn your randomizer. Had 2/3 chance of giving me 25% chance of winning. Alas.


To be fair to the randomizationalizer, I’m ugly sure that Arby (thanks @Audi driver, P.E.) and myself had you voted for well in advance of my friend’s postification. I still absolutely think my Roman themed mafia would be great fun for our friend @Audi driver, P.E.. If we don’t do that, next game we should have a rule that our friend @leggo PE deleted any post that did not start with  @Audi driver, P.E.. It’d be like Simon says, but with a slightly angrier Simon except instead of Simon it would be @Audi driver, P.E..


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

AlmostSE said:


> To be fair to the randomizationalizer, I’m ugly sure that Arby (thanks @Audi driver, P.E.) and myself had you voted for well in advance of my friend’s postification. I still absolutely think my Roman themed mafia would be great fun for our friend @Audi driver, P.E.. If we don’t do that, next game we should have a rule that our friend @leggo PE deleted any post that did not start with  @Audi driver, P.E.. It’d be like Simon says, but with a slightly angrier Simon except instead of Simon it would be @Audi driver, P.E..


So, @Audi driver, P.E. aside...are you in next round, @AlmostSE?


----------



## Roarbark

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> @JayKay0914 @vee043324 @vhab49_PE want to try again?
> 
> @Roarbark how about you?


@ChebyshevII_PE Definitely in. Like I said I volunteer to moderate if you wanna play. Otherwise I'm in as a peaceful plain 'ol concerned citizen. (˳˘ ɜ˘) ♬♪♫



AlmostSE said:


> To be fair to the randomizationalizer, I’m ugly sure that Arby (thanks @Audi driver, P.E.) and myself had you voted for well in advance of my friend’s postification.


Right. If Julie (if that's even her real name) voted for either of you, I would match her vote so it's 2 to 2 votes, and a coin flip today, then a coin flip in the morning when it's 1v1 (I think?????) Still not the best odds, but Mafia got pretty wrecked in round 1.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Roarbark said:


> Like I said I volunteer to moderate if you wanna play.


I appreciate the offer, and will prolly take you up on it within a couple more rounds!

You did a great job as a Mafia member, btw.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

AlmostSE said:


> I’m ugly sure that Arby (thanks @Audi driver, P.E.)









Does this make me the new @Baconator?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Roarbark said:


> Right. If Julie (if that's even her real name) voted for either of you, I would match her vote so it's 2 to 2 votes, and a coin flip today, then a coin flip in the morning when it's 1v1 (I think?????) Still not the best odds, but Mafia got pretty wrecked in round 1.


Event trees FTW!

Yeah, I'm not sure if we got lucky in round one or someone screwed up. Better lucky than good I suppose...


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

RBHeadge PE said:


> Does this make me the new @Baconator?


I’m thinking RB.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

RBHeadge PE said:


> Event trees FTW!
> 
> Yeah, I'm not sure if we got lucky in round one or someone screwed up. Better lucky than good I suppose...


I think it was a combination of figuring out the games’ mechanics and luck. It was random that the first mafia member got eliminated right away.

I also felt really bad for JayKay and Vee; neither of them knew they were the mafia and cop until they were eliminated (since the DM said “not read” every time I checked).

edit: wow I must be tired.


----------



## User1

Roarbark said:


> @ChebyshevII_PE
> 
> Right. If Julie (if that's even her real name) voted for either of you, I would match her vote so it's 2 to 2 votes, and a coin flip today, then a coin flip in the morning when it's 1v1 (I think?????) Still not the best odds, but Mafia got pretty wrecked in round 1.


You don't know my life!


----------



## ChaosMuppetPE

Roarbark said:


> @ChebyshevII_PE Definitely in. Like I said I volunteer to moderate if you wanna play. Otherwise I'm in as a peaceful plain 'ol concerned citizen. (˳˘ ɜ˘) ♬♪♫
> 
> Right. If Julie (if that's even her real name) voted for either of you, I would match her vote so it's 2 to 2 votes, and a coin flip today, then a coin flip in the morning when it's 1v1 (I think?????) Still not the best odds, but Mafia got pretty wrecked in round 1.


Cool beans. I was just looking at it from a different angle of the dangle. All I meant was that tj's randomly posted randomization did not randomly randomize my less than random accusation. To be real, I was about 70/30 odds you and @tj_PE. I was legitimately starting to think it was her and that she'd either chosen the wrong line of work or was actually a KGB agent posing as an engineer...

Oh and I think ties should result in two deaths. Either that, or I would settle for the resurrection of @Audi driver, P.E..


----------



## ChaosMuppetPE

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> So, @Audi driver, P.E. aside...are you in next round, @AlmostSE?


@Audi driver, P.E.Does an eccentrically braced frame in Seismic Design Category D require web stiffeners at the link beam?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

AlmostSE said:


> Does an eccentrically braced frame in Seismic Design Category D require web stiffeners at the link beam?


Um...yes? I’m electrical, I only think in abstract concepts. Give me a break here.


----------



## ChaosMuppetPE

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> Um...yes? I’m electrical, I only think in abstract concepts. Give me a break here.


@Audi driver, P.E., you forgot to say @Audi driver, P.E.. If you don't say, @Audi driver, P.E., then I can't be your friend.

*scrapes dust off EE knowledge* &lt;-(It appears some parts of my brain have been redacted.) Does a step down induction transformer reduce voltage by passing looser winding (i.e. few wraps) of a secondary coil through the current incited magnetic field of a more tightly wound primary coil (I.E. more wraps)?

@Audi driver, P.E.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

AlmostSE said:


> @Audi driver, P.E., you forgot to say @Audi driver, P.E.. If you don't say, @Audi driver, P.E., then I can't be your friend.
> 
> *scrapes dust off EE knowledge* &lt;-(It appears some parts of my brain have been redacted.) Does a step down induction transformer reduce voltage by passing looser winding (i.e. few wraps) of a secondary coil through the current incited magnetic field of a more tightly wound primary coil (I.E. more wraps)?
> 
> @Audi driver, P.E.


@Audi driver, P.E.Ah, yes, now I understand.

Excited to have you in another round.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

@chart94 want to play again?


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

I'm in.


----------



## Roarbark

RBHeadge PE said:


> Event trees FTW!


@RBHeadge PE Just for you:


----------



## chart94 PE

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> @chart94 want to play again?


Im in for sure!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Roarbark said:


> Just for you:
> View attachment 13505


The cake is a lie.


----------



## JayKay PE

I'd be down again!  It was just bad timing for me, since I literally was in the field Friday through Tuesday, in ultra hot sun, so I didn't check EB during those days.


----------



## leggo PE

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> @leggo PE you in next round?


Sure, as long as it all takes place next week! The week after that is gonna be crazy and then I'm on vacation for 2.5 weeks after that.


----------



## leggo PE

AlmostSE said:


> To be fair to the randomizationalizer, I’m ugly sure that Arby (thanks @Audi driver, P.E.) and myself had you voted for well in advance of my friend’s postification. I still absolutely think my Roman themed mafia would be great fun for our friend @Audi driver, P.E.. If we don’t do that, next game we should have a rule that our friend @leggo PE deleted any post that did not start with  @Audi driver, P.E.. It’d be like Simon says, but with a slightly angrier Simon except instead of Simon it would be @Audi driver, P.E..


What is proposed above is an unnecessary misuse of my abilities.


----------



## leggo PE

Roarbark said:


> @RBHeadge PE Just for you:
> View attachment 13505


Dude, tj is not Julie. Who is this Julie??


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

leggo PE said:


> Dude, tj is not Julie. Who is this Julie??


Ask @Audi driver, P.E.


----------



## ChaosMuppetPE

leggo PE said:


> What is proposed above is an unnecessary misuse of my abilities.


@leggo PE You're unfunifying my ideas. @Audi driver, P.E. would be sad. Do you really want to make @Audi driver, P.E. sad?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Looks like we definitely have enough to go another round, but it would be fun if we could get more people! Any other players interested?

I will send out role notifications on Sunday or early Monday.


----------



## Roarbark

@tj_PE Please excuse any name faux pas, I'm new here. 
I murdered several of you before I even knew your names.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Roarbark said:


> faux pas


What? Your feet aren’t real?


----------



## JayKay PE

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> What? Your feet aren’t real?


----------



## Roarbark

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> What? Your feet aren’t real?


faux paws?


----------



## leggo PE

Calling @knight1fox3 and @ptatohed because I miss you guys.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

JayKay0914 said:


>


Those are certainly real. Real uncomfortable, anyway.


----------



## User1

My life feels void of purpose without the Mafia vote


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

tj_PE said:


> My life feels void of purpose without the Mafia vote


Yo you could vote anyway, for practice


----------



## User1

I definitely vote out @Audi driver, P.E.


----------



## ptatohed

leggo PE said:


> Calling @knight1fox3 and @ptatohed because I miss you guys.


Hey @leggo PE !   Miss you too!  I hope all is well. 

Has knight gone missing too?


----------



## User1

Hi @ptatohed!


----------



## User1

In this pretend game, @Audi driver, P.E.Was the hooker. Your nightly income has decreased by $67. Do not pass go, do not collect $200.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

tj_PE said:


> In this pretend game, @Audi driver, P.E.Was the hooker. Your nightly income has decreased by $67. Do not pass go, do not collect $200.


So @Audi driver, P.E. collects $133?


----------



## leggo PE

ptatohed said:


> Hey @leggo PE !   Miss you too!  I hope all is well.
> 
> Has knight gone missing too?


Just haven't spotted him in a while, I think something about a mini kf might be to blame?


----------



## User1

vhab49_PE said:


> So @Audi driver, P.E. collects $133?


No because he ded.


----------



## JayKay PE

tj_PE said:


> No because he ded.


SHOT THROUGH THE HEART, AND YOU'RE TO BLAME


----------



## NikR_PE

JayKay0914 said:


>


WTAF


----------



## ptatohed

leggo PE said:


> Just haven't spotted him in a while, I think something about a mini kf might be to blame?


Ahhhh!  Congrats to him!


----------



## ptatohed

tj_PE said:


> Hi @ptatohed!


Hey there tj!


----------



## Roarbark

NikR said:


> WTAF


Why do people keep bumping this picture ffs.


----------



## User1

Roarbark said:


> Why do people keep bumping this picture ffs.


AGREE


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

@ptatohed do you want to play Mafia with us?


----------



## ptatohed

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> @ptatohed do you want to play Mafia with us?


Cheb, I have no idea what that means, sorry!  Maybe if someone explained it to me?  Thanks!


----------



## ChaosMuppetPE

@ChebyshevII_PEI vote for @leggo PE! Cuz she's mean. She's gotta be mafia...


----------



## ChaosMuppetPE

ptatohed said:


> Cheb, I have no idea what that means, sorry!  Maybe if someone explained it to me?  Thanks!


Mafia is a "whodunit" game in which there is a Game Moderator (GM) that picks a set number of villains from the participating players. These villains make up a very small percentage of the player base and have the ability to kill (remove one player from the game) by choosing them in the middle of the night. On the other hand, the remainder of the player base are citizens. At a set time during the day, the citizens can vote for who they think is a member of the mafia. The individual getting the most votes "dies" by some horrendous method and is removed from the game. This next round, my vote for the method of deadifying the person receiving the most votes is for them to perform ritual seppuku. Please see below for a tutorial. This person could be a member of the mafia or a completely innocent, yet very unlucky, individual. In addition, there are two citizens with special abilities. These individuals are the Police Officer (PO PO) and the Doctor. The PO PO  may investigate one person daily (privately ask the GM if a player is mafia or townsfolk) and determine whether they are affiliated with the mafia or not. The Doctor may elect to save one of the townsfolk in which mafia has graciously provided with a Colombian necktie the previous night. @ChebyshevII_PE will have to provide more info how this happens as the Doctor was killed very early last game so I don't know if they (Dre) has to guess who is going to die or if they can choose to swoop in like a hot busty nurse and revive you like one of those smutty movies on late night skinemax. Both the Doctor and the PO PO can publicly reveal any information they desire to the players, but doing so too early will likely get them a one way trip to Atlantis wearing a new pair of concrete loafers ( @NikR, please tell Sebastian and Ariel hello for me but tell Flounder he can go straight to hell! That little shark shart owes me money and he's screening my calls).


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

ptatohed said:


> Cheb, I have no idea what that means, sorry!  Maybe if someone explained it to me?  Thanks!


I’m going to start another round soon. If you like, you can observe this round and join in later?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I will draw the roles around 9am this morning; the vote will still take place at 6:00 pm Pacific Time. Sorry for the delay.


----------



## JayKay PE

O:

I hope I'm mafia!  And I hope I make it through the first round!  *crosses fingers*


----------



## NikR_PE

AlmostSE said:


> @NikR, please tell Sebastian and Ariel hello for me but tell Flounder he can go straight to hell! That little shark shart owes me money and he's screening my calls


I have respawned for this new game. I will convey your message if I end down there again.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

AlmostSE said:


> but tell Flounder he can go straight to hell! That little shark shart owes me money and he's screening my calls).


_new phone, who dis?_


----------



## User1

THE TIME IS NEAR GUYS IT'S NEAR!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

tj_PE said:


> THE TIME IS NEAR GUYS IT'S NEAR!


No, it’s 8:50.


----------



## User1

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> No, it’s 8:50.﻿


8:56.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

11:03.... errr, 9:03


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Ok, Let’s play Mafia!

There are townsfolk, and Mafia members. Townsfolk are going to try to eliminate the Mafia before the Mafia eliminates them. The game ends when either all of the Mafia is eliminated (town wins), or there are fewer townsfolk than Mafia members (Mafia wins).

The Mafia members are going to privately tell me who they would like to eliminate during the night. I will reveal to everyone what happened the next morning.

During the day, everybody (townsfolk and Mafia) will publicly vote for a person to eliminate; I will eliminate the person with the most votes at the end of the day and reveal what their role was.

In addition to regular townsfolk and members of the Mafia, there is also a Doctor and a Cop. The Doctor can choose someone to “save” during the night; if they choose the same person the Mafia chose, then that player will escape elimination by the Mafia that night. The Cop can “investigate” players during the night.

The Mafia members know who each other are, but no one knows anyone else’s role except me. I have sent more specific instructions to the members of the Mafia, the Doctor, and the Cop. If you did not receive a PM from me, then you are a regular townsfolk.

You may use this thread to vote and post about the game. Anyone (playing or not playing, eliminated or not) can use this thread to speculate, discuss, accuse, or otherwise participate in the game; just please make sure to follow regular EB forum guidelines.

To vote on a person to eliminate, mention me (@ChebyshevII_PE) and tell me specifically that 1) you are voting and 2) the username of the person you are voting to eliminate. Please submit your votes by 6:00pm Pacific Time; I will count votes after that time as being for the next day.

Your vote only counts if you are playing and not yet eliminated. If there is a tie for most votes, I will pick one of the voted users at random. If there are no votes, I will pick a person at random (i.e. role will not matter) to eliminate; suffice it to say it’s in both groups’ best interest to vote for at least one person.

For reference, the players in this round are:

@RBHeadge PE

@tj_PE

@NikR

@Roarbark

@AlmostSE

@vhab49_PE

@chart94

@JayKay0914

@leggo PE

If you have any questions, or you would like me to tell you which players are still standing, please let me know.

Good luck to all of you.


----------



## JayKay PE

*sneaks around in hedges with binoculars*


----------



## User1

awwwwwwwwwwwwwww what about @Audi driver, P.E. 

@Audi driver, P.E. loves this shit


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Sooo, randomizer time?


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Sooo, randomizer time?


Perhaps?   I may wait a bit to determine my voting proclivity...

Is anyone in the field this week?


----------



## JayKay PE

I want to be in the field this week.  But I also want to take down leggo because she hasn't been baking as much.


----------



## NikR_PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Sooo, randomizer time?


That's exactly what a mafia would say so as to reduce their probability to that of a towny.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

NikR said:


> That's exactly what a mafia would say so as to reduce their probability to that of a towny.


----------



## NikR_PE

RBHeadge PE said:


>


a villain gif. i see...


----------



## User1

I'm already stressed again!


----------



## Roarbark

RBHeadge PE said:


> Sooo, randomizer time?


You mean NikRizer?

&lt;dampen mood&gt; Roarbark and Roarette somewhat unexpectedly (for both of us) broke up over the weekend, so I may be a little less active and fun for a while... I think I'll still play, but just thought I'd explain myself beforehand...&lt;/dampen&gt;


----------



## JayKay PE

Roarbark said:


> You mean NikRizer?
> 
> &lt;dampen mood&gt; Roarbark and Roarette somewhat unexpectedly (for both of us) broke up over the weekend, so I may be a little less active and fun for a while... I think I'll still play, but just thought I'd explain myself beforehand...&lt;/dampen&gt;


*sets up dehumidifier*

You can always chill with us and kill people!  Killing people always makes me feel better!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

JayKay0914 said:


> *sets up dehumidifier*
> 
> You can always chill with us and kill people!  Killing people always makes me feel better!


I truly hope you're speaking strictly in the mafia sense. Otherwise...View attachment 13006


----------



## RBHeadge PE

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> I truly hope you're speaking strictly in the mafia sense.


Well, she is from Long Island, so both can be true...


----------



## JayKay PE




----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

RBHeadge PE said:


> Well, she is from Long Island, so both can be true...


I’m from Washington, the only killing we do  for fun around here is with kindness


----------



## RBHeadge PE

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> I’m from Washington, the only killing we do  for fun around here is with kindness


Is "kindness" what the hunters call their rifles?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

RBHeadge PE said:


> Is "kindness" what the hunters call their rifles?


Yes, but only on the east side. I don’t know what west-siders refer to as “kindness” (nor do I necessarily want to)


----------



## JayKay PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Well, she is from Long Island, so both can be true...


My last name doesn't end in a vowel, so I can't be mafia.  Come on guys, are you going to believe me or RB?


----------



## JayKay PE




----------



## User1

Roarbark said:


> You mean NikRizer?
> 
> &lt;dampen mood&gt; Roarbark and Roarette somewhat unexpectedly (for both of us) broke up over the weekend, so I may be a little less active and fun for a while... I think I'll still play, but just thought I'd explain myself beforehand...﻿&lt;/dampen&gt;﻿


sorry to hear that, roar. keep comin around please   hugs from a stranger are still hugs right? I don't smell bad.


----------



## User1

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> Yes, but only on the east side. I don’t know what west-siders refer to as “kindness” (nor do I necessarily want to)


Idk, is heroin "kindness"?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

tj_PE said:


> Idk, is heroin "kindness"?


Taking “be kind to yourself” a little too far here...


----------



## User1

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> Taking “be kind to yourself” a little too far here...


#treatyoself


----------



## JayKay PE

Who doesn't like a little nose candy?


----------



## NikR_PE

JayKay0914 said:


> Who doesn't like a little nose candy?


not the mafia. does not know difference between heroin and cocaine


----------



## JayKay PE

So.  Let's get this started, since I am going to be eating sushi soon and will most likely forget to vote. @ChebyshevII_PE

I, JayKay, who is def not mafia (me? Mafia?  Twice in a row?  Preposterous!), am voting for vhab49 to be killed.  Because they posted on the top of the page.  Which obviously means they're a witch-I mean, mafia!!!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

JayKay0914 said:


> So.  Let's get this started, since I am going to be eating sushi soon and will most likely forget to vote. @ChebyshevII_PE
> 
> I, JayKay, who is def not mafia (me? Mafia?  Twice in a row?  Preposterous!), am voting for vhab49 to be killed.  Because they posted on the top of the page.  Which obviously means they're a witch-I mean, mafia!!!


Well then, should I vote for JayKay, who went out round 1 last time, and seems VERY interested in eliminating me. Orrrrr.... should I go with someone else?

Also, not spam thread, so tops is neither her nor there this round.

Was going to post llama, but have lost it. :bananalama:


----------



## User1

:bananalama:


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

tj_PE said:


> :bananalama:


Woot!  Thanks tj!


----------



## JayKay PE

vhab49_PE said:


> Well then, should I vote for JayKay, who went out round 1 last time, and seems VERY interested in eliminating me. Orrrrr.... should I go with someone else?
> 
> Also, not spam thread, so tops is neither her nor there this round.
> 
> Was going to post llama, but have lost it.


YOU SHOULD DEF VOTE FOR ME BECAUSE THEN I DON'T NEED TO PAY ATTENTION AND CAN ZOMBIE IN THE BACKGROUND.

And your lack of llama is concerning.

*edit* ALACK.  ANOTHER TOP POST.  OBVIOUSLY YOU'RE THE WITCH-I MEAN MAFIOSO


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

JayKay0914 said:


> YOU SHOULD DEF VOTE FOR ME BECAUSE THEN I DON'T NEED TO PAY ATTENTION AND CAN ZOMBIE IN THE BACKGROUND.
> 
> And your lack of llama is concerning.


:bananalama: :bananalama: :bananalama: :bananalama: :bananalama: :bananalama: :bananalama: :bananalama: :bananalama:


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

JayKay0914 said:


> YOU SHOULD DEF VOTE FOR ME BECAUSE THEN I DON'T NEED TO PAY ATTENTION AND CAN ZOMBIE IN THE BACKGROUND.
> 
> And your lack of llama is concerning.
> 
> *edit* ALACK.  ANOTHER TOP POST.  OBVIOUSLY YOU'RE THE WITCH-I MEAN MAFIOSO


Maybe I have other powers.... like witch-doctor?  But i was the Dr last time, so probably not.


----------



## Roarbark

What's the significance of tops in spam thread?
I want to vote for JayKay because they're warmongering, but I feel bad since they didn't get to play last round. @ChebyshevII_PE at the moment I vote for @tj_PE, cause she survived til the end and I bet no-one else will.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Roarbark said:


> What's the significance of tops in spam thread?
> I want to vote for JayKay because they're warmongering, but I feel bad since they didn't get to play last round. @ChebyshevII_PE at the moment I vote for @tj_PE, cause she survived til the end and I bet no-one else will.


Bonus points for tops in spam thread.


----------



## Roarbark

Sorry @tj_PE. Making up for never voting for you/not killing you when I was mafia last game?


----------



## User1

Roarbark said:


> Sorry @tj_PE. Making up for never voting for you/﻿not killing you when I was mafia last game?﻿﻿﻿﻿﻿﻿﻿


I thought we were friends  

no hard feelings though. you gotta do what you gotta do or something


----------



## leggo PE

JayKay0914 said:


> I want to be in the field this week.  But I also want to take down leggo because she hasn't been baking as much.


Um WHAT GO SEE THE THREAD!

And by the way, where are your posts? I had to go dig it out from the second page!!

EDIT: Upon further inspection, I think you didn't yeah me because you were afraid to. I thought we are friends? Also, I have my homemade pretzels as my avatar! Shouldn't that count for something?


----------



## leggo PE

I'm voting for @RBHeadge PE.

To be different.

Also would like to submit a fake vote for @Audi driver, P.E. and throw in one for @ptatohed too.


----------



## User1

if we all vote for different people then cheby's coin toss is the deciding factor. 

now, do i want to leave it up to chance?...


----------



## leggo PE

Not nearly everyone has voted, have they?


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

I have not yet voted.


----------



## ChaosMuppetPE

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> I’m from Washington, the only killing we do  for fun around here is with kindness


I hear that northern rim of states are like little Canada. I can't tell the accent apart once you get past northern Iowa.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I have 3 out of 9 possible votes.


----------



## ChaosMuppetPE

C'mon guys. @tj_PE is my friend. @ChebyshevII_PE, I vote @NikR! It's gotta be him!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

I haven't voted yet, I was planning on sitting out this round,.. but I may have to roll some dice out of self-preservation


----------



## User1

no, but people didn't always vote every day last time


----------



## ChaosMuppetPE

@ChebyshevII_PE, Actually I change my vote to @JayKay0914. She's acting odd, and at the very least, it will put @tj_PE in a coin toss by my count.


----------



## ChaosMuppetPE

Is @Audi driver, P.E., watching?

@leggo PE, I still think you should use your moderator/sorceress abilities to vanish all posts that do not start with @Audi driver, P.E. in this thread.


----------



## ChaosMuppetPE

leggo PE said:


> Um WHAT GO SEE THE THREAD!
> 
> And by the way, where are your posts? I had to go dig it out from the second page!!
> 
> EDIT: Upon further inspection, I think you didn't yeah me because you were afraid to. I thought we are friends? Also, I have my homemade pretzels as my avatar! Shouldn't that count for something?


We can be friends. I'm kinda of needy/demanding and like weird foods like octopus and pear salad though. If you're ok with that, we're good though.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

AlmostSE said:


> Is @Audi driver, P.E., watching?
> 
> @leggo PE, I still think you should use your moderator/sorceress abilities to vanish all posts that do not start with @Audi driver, P.E. in this thread.


Hmm, that means this post gets deleted also...

:banhim:


----------



## ChaosMuppetPE

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> Hmm, that means this post gets deleted also...
> 
> :banhim:


That wasn't designed to promote healthy self esteem on my part...


----------



## User1

octopus separate from pear salad or octopusANDpear salad?


----------



## NikR_PE

tj_PE said:


> octopus separate from pear salad or octopusANDpear salad?


Would your vote depend on the answer?


----------



## User1

NikR said:


> Would your vote depend on the answe﻿r?


TBD


----------



## RBHeadge PE

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> I have 3 out of 9 possible votes.


What's the tally now? I'm having trouble keeping up.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

RBHeadge PE said:


> What's the tally now? I'm having trouble keeping up.


I’ve seen 4 votes so far.


----------



## ChaosMuppetPE

tj_PE said:


> octopus separate from pear salad or octopusANDpear salad?


Doesn't really matter. I enjoy octopode either a la carte or a la mode... (3) foods I do not like and shall not eat are english peas, boiled peanuts, and pickled pigs feet. All (3) of those are instruments of the devil put here to torment mankind. Seriously, who looks at a pig's foot and says "MMMM... That'd be tasty in some vinegar and salt!" The devil, that's who.


----------



## leggo PE

I like calamari!


----------



## User1

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> I’ve seen 4 votes so far.


i thought leggo and almostse voted after your tally but im not tagged in all dem


----------



## leggo PE

Also, I know @tj_PE like poke.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

tj_PE said:


> i thought leggo and almostse voted after your tally but im not tagged in all dem


I saw @leggo PE‘s vote before the first tally, then @AlmostSE‘s after. I’ll go back through and make absolutely sure before calling it (since I guess that’s what a P.E. Is supposed to do...)


----------



## ChaosMuppetPE

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> I’ve seen 4 votes so far.


Really because I seent (2) for @tj_PE, (1) for @RBHeadge PE, (2) for @JayKay0914, and (1) for @vhab49_PE. Which brings a total of (6) votes to this little soiree, by my count. [Full disclosure, I've failed SE lateral (4) times now so I am not actually sure I can count.]


----------



## ChaosMuppetPE

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> I saw @leggo PE‘s vote before the first tally, then @AlmostSE‘s after. I’ll go back through and make absolutely sure before calling it (since I guess that’s what a P.E. Is supposed to do...)


Naw, man. I'm pretty sure we're supposed to just sling our stamp on any old plans for fat stacks.


----------



## leggo PE

I agree with @ChebyshevII_PE's count but I'm not officially counting so...


----------



## ChaosMuppetPE

leggo PE said:


> I agree with @ChebyshevII_PE's count but I'm not officially counting so...


Would some calamari sway your opinion?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

AlmostSE said:


> Really because I seent (2) for @tj_PE, (1) for @RBHeadge PE, (2) for @JayKay0914, and (1) for @vhab49_PE. Which brings a total of (6) votes to this little soiree, by my count. [Full disclosure, I've failed SE lateral (4) times now so I am not actually sure I can count.]


Mind you, I am mentally discarding the multiple votes.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

If I'm counting this correctly, I see a four way tie between me, @JayKay0914, @tj_PE, @vhab49_PE


----------



## ChaosMuppetPE

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> Mind you, I am mentally discarding the multiple votes.


I'm pretty sure I'm just mentally discarded.


----------



## User1

im gonna hustle to catch the train, then i'll figure out how i'm gonna vote.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

RBHeadge PE said:


> If I'm counting this correctly, I see a four way tie between me, @JayKay0914, @tj_PE, @vhab49_PE


That is my count as well.

Friendly reminder, please tag me and the person you want to vote off if you’re actually voting. It’s in everyone’s best interest that you help make my job easy.


----------



## ChaosMuppetPE

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> That is my count as well.
> 
> Friendly reminder, please tag me and the person you want to vote off if you’re actually voting. It’s in everyone’s best interest that you help make my job easy.


Does that mean there are (8) votes?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

AlmostSE said:


> Does that mean there are (8) votes?


No, there are only 4. I have confirmed just now that only 4 people (JayKay, leggo, yourself, and roarbark) have officially voted.


----------



## ChaosMuppetPE

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> No, there are only 4. I have confirmed just now that only 4 people (JayKay, leggo, yourself, and roarbark) have officially voted.


Ok, I know that I am super slow, but does that mean there is (1) vote each for @RBHeadge PE, @JayKay0914, @tj_PE, and @vhab49_PE?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Also, I recognize that @leggo PE didn’t actually mention me in her vote, but I could tell it was actually a vote, so I counted it. (Also i’m afraid to say anything since she could literally end the game right now by banning me)


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

AlmostSE said:


> Ok, I know that I am super slow, but does that mean there is (1) vote each for @RBHeadge PE, @JayKay0914, @tj_PE, and @vhab49_PE?


That is correct.


----------



## leggo PE

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> Also, I recognize that @leggo PE didn’t actually mention me in her vote, but I could tell it was actually a vote, so I counted it. (Also i’m afraid to say anything since she could literally end the game right now by banning me)


For the sake of doing things per your request, @ChebyshevII_PE, I vote for @RBHeadge PE. To be different.


----------



## ChaosMuppetPE

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> Also, I recognize that @leggo PE didn’t actually mention me in her vote, but I could tell it was actually a vote, so I counted it. (Also i’m afraid to say anything since she could literally end the game right now by banning me)


First, @RBHeadge PE - I'm sorry if you're clean, but I gotta protect my super best friend @tj_PE. Also, @leggo PE banning in this forum is banned... Now if there is some way that you can lock @Audi driver, P.E. to this thread, you'd be a goddess and my hero.

@ChebyshevII_PE, I change my vote to @RBHeadge PE


----------



## leggo PE

I only ban when necessary. 

Also, I don't take bribes.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

i just relogged on and had way too many mentions Now I know how @Audi driver, P.E. feels.


----------



## ChaosMuppetPE

leggo PE said:


> I only ban when necessary.
> 
> Also, I don't take bribes.


Everyone has a price. I just has ta figure out what it is...


----------



## ChaosMuppetPE

RBHeadge PE said:


> i just relogged on and had way too many mentions Now I know how @Audi driver, P.E. feels.


Can you show me on this doll, where you and @Audi driver, P.E. were touched?


----------



## RBHeadge PE




----------



## RBHeadge PE

AlmostSE said:


> Everyone has a price. I just has ta figure out what it is...


are you running a protection scheme?


----------



## ChaosMuppetPE

RBHeadge PE said:


> are you running a protection scheme?


Only for @tj_PE. For @leggo PE, let's just say it's an instigation scheme against our dear friend @Audi driver, P.E..

I haven't quite figured out @leggo PE yet, though. I don't know if she is laughing on the inside or planning on throwing me into the oven with the baked pretzels like those poor children who found the witch's hut before Hansel and Gretel. Only time will tell, I suppose. I've already been banned once due to my shenanigans, ya know. I had Roadguy fixify my bannification due to my apparently abhorrent behavior toward HE WHO SHALL NOT BE NAMED.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

AlmostSE said:


> Only for @tj_PE. For @leggo PE, let's just say it's an instigation scheme against our dear friend @Audi driver, P.E..
> 
> I haven't quite figured out @leggo PE yet, though. I don't know if she is laughing on the inside or planning on throwing me into the oven with the baked pretzels like those poor children who found the witch's hut before Hansel and Gretel. Only time will tell, I suppose. I've already been banned once due to my shenanigans, ya know. I had Roadguy fixify my bannification due to my apparently abhorrent behavior toward HE WHOM SHALL NOT BE NAMED.


This sounds like an interesting story...View attachment 12904


----------



## User1

vhab49_PE said:


> So @Audi driver, P.E.


Idk what that was but @ChebyshevII_PE I think i'm gonna vote for @JayKay0914again


----------



## Roarbark

Don't vote her out first again! That's cold!

Edit: Although she did specially request... 
"""YOU SHOULD DEF VOTE FOR ME BECAUSE THEN I DON'T NEED TO PAY ATTENTION AND CANZOMBIE IN THE BACKGROUND."""


----------



## User1

Roarbark said:


> Don't vote her out first again! That's cold!
> 
> Edit: Although she did specially request...
> """YOU SHOULD DEF VOTE FOR ME BECAUSE THEN I DON'T NEED TO PAY ATTENTION AND CANZOMBIE IN THE BACKGROUND."""


It's true. I am suspicious of her enthusiasm!


----------



## User1

Also, because I miss you @Audi driver, P.E.


----------



## Roarbark

tj_PE said:


> It's true. I am suspicious of her enthusiasm!


Maybe 2nd round then.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Well



Roarbark said:


> Edit: Although she did specially request...
> """YOU SHOULD DEF VOTE FOR ME BECAUSE THEN I DON'T NEED TO PAY ATTENTION AND CANZOMBIE IN THE BACKGROUND."""


Good point.

@ChebyshevII_PE I vote for @JayKay0914 without guilt.


----------



## NikR_PE

@ChebyshevII_PE i vote for @JayKay0914 since it looks inevitable.


----------



## ChaosMuppetPE

tj_PE said:


> Also, because I miss you @Audi driver, P.E.


@Audi driver, P.E., I know I have a weird sense of humor, but this literally cracks me up.

All playing aside, I've just ran across a renovation job where a 20' tall exterior cmu bearing wall is out by 6" from top to bottom (in this case it's old clay masonry units). I specified some built up plate columns to go in the wall and wrap the cut masonry corners due to the owner requesting new openings in the wall up to a 16'-0" height. With the columns now installed and plumbed, the existing wall is super obviously out about half my column width. Have any of you ran across something similar to this before? I've seen an inch or two but this thing is practically at a roof slope of 1/4" per foot.

Any ingenious ideas from you structural gangstas on how to cover something like this up? Currently, I'm almost to the point of either having a new foundation wall poured outboard of the existing and tapering new brick veneer in to hide this horrid condition or just having the contractor tear the existing wall down and install new material plumb. They've already removed about 60% of the wall anyway.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

It is now 6:00pm.

The town lynched @JayKay0914.

She was a regular townsfolk.


----------



## Roarbark

I can't believe you guys killed her first again.

I hold a candlelight vigil all night, while paying special attention for suspicious activity.
View attachment 13517


----------



## User1

I'm sorry @JayKay0914I thought you were tryna play me!


----------



## User1

I'm prolly ded next so I'll buy you a drink while ded


----------



## JayKay PE

Aw. I died. Which means I’ll ignore this thread again until next time. Aka; next week  

Peace. Mafia’s gonna win this time.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

JayKay0914 said:


> Aw. I died. Which means I’ll terrorize this thread with my zombification again until next time. Aka; next week


Fix’d


----------



## leggo PE

Geez guys! I wanted to keep my gals in here!


----------



## User1

AlmostSE said:


> @Audi driver, P.E., I know I have a weird sense of humor, but this literally cracks me up.
> 
> All playing aside, I've just ran across a renovation job where a 20' tall exterior cmu bearing wall is out by 6" from top to bottom (in this case it's old clay masonry units). I specified some built up plate columns to go in the wall and wrap the cut masonry corners due to the owner requesting new openings in the wall up to a 16'-0" height. With the columns now installed and plumbed, the existing wall is super obviously out about half my column width. Have any of you ran across something similar to this before? I've seen an inch or two but this thing is practically at a roof slope of 1/4" per foot.
> 
> Any ingenious ideas from you structural gangstas on how to cover something like this up? Currently, I'm almost to the point of either having a new foundation wall poured outboard of the existing and tapering new brick veneer in to hide this horrid condition or just having the contractor tear the existing wall down and install new material plumb. They've already removed about 60% of the wall anyway.
> 
> View attachment 13516


I don't fully understand wat you're saying but one would think they'd want the wall to be plumb? 

I feel like most fixes will be more labor intensive than replacing the wall but then you gotta shore up the roof and stuff


----------



## chart94 PE

this thread really was on fire today poor @JayKay0914 getting burned again


----------



## chart94 PE

This was describes my involvement on the thread today.. if you get the ref big props to you


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

@RBHeadge PE was killed during the night.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

I was prepared for this eventuality and pinned a note on the inside of my jacket that read,



> Listen Townies, if I never see you again, I want you to know that I love you very much. I also buried 1,600 kilos of cocaine somewhere in the town - right next to the cure for blindness. Good luck.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> Ok, Let’s play Mafia!
> 
> There are townsfolk, and Mafia members. Townsfolk are going to try to eliminate the Mafia before the Mafia eliminates them. The game ends when either all of the Mafia is eliminated (town wins), or there are fewer townsfolk than Mafia members (Mafia wins).
> 
> The Mafia members are going to privately tell me who they would like to eliminate during the night. I will reveal to everyone what happened the next morning.
> 
> During the day, everybody (townsfolk and Mafia) will publicly vote for a person to eliminate; I will eliminate the person with the most votes at the end of the day and reveal what their role was.
> 
> In addition to regular townsfolk and members of the Mafia, there is also a Doctor and a Cop. The Doctor can choose someone to “save” during the night; if they choose the same person the Mafia chose, then that player will escape elimination by the Mafia that night. The Cop can “investigate” players during the night.
> 
> The Mafia members know who each other are, but no one knows anyone else’s role except me. I have sent more specific instructions to the members of the Mafia, the Doctor, and the Cop. If you did not receive a PM from me, then you are a regular townsfolk.
> 
> You may use this thread to vote and post about the game. Anyone (playing or not playing, eliminated or not) can use this thread to speculate, discuss, accuse, or otherwise participate in the game; just please make sure to follow regular EB forum guidelines.
> 
> To vote on a person to eliminate, mention me (@ChebyshevII_PE) and tell me specifically that 1) you are voting and 2) the username of the person you are voting to eliminate. Please submit your votes by 6:00pm Pacific Time; I will count votes after that time as being for the next day.
> 
> Your vote only counts if you are playing and not yet eliminated. If there is a tie for most votes, I will pick one of the voted users at random. If there are no votes, I will pick a person at random (i.e. role will not matter) to eliminate; suffice it to say it’s in both groups’ best interest to vote for at least one person.
> 
> For reference, the players in this round are:
> 
> @RBHeadge PE kilt in night.  &lt;&lt;Did not know was Scottish&gt;&gt; Providence unknown.
> 
> @tj_PE
> 
> @NikR
> 
> @Roarbark
> 
> @AlmostSE
> 
> @vhab49_PE
> 
> @chart94
> 
> @JayKay0914  Lynched by townies. Was townie.
> 
> @leggo PE﻿
> 
> If you have any questions, or you would like me to tell you which players are still standing, please let me know.
> 
> Good luck to all of you.


For reference. Because there are feet near the original post.


----------



## User1

vhab49_PE said:


> For reference. Because there are feet near the original post.  ﻿


you da real MVP


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

tj_PE said:


> you da real MVP


I mean... I try.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Seven members left. The game is still going on so mafia&lt;4

If there are 2 mafia:

There is at least one of the cop and doctor alive - possibly both. So 3-4 regular townies

Game goes on at least another 2 days, regardless of what happens tonight.

My former fellow townies need to pick at least one mafia correctly over the next two days, or the game is over.

If there are 3 mafia:

There is at least one of the cop and doctor alive - possibly both. So 2-3 regular townies.

Mafia wins tonight if: the town picks wrong, and the doctor (if alive) is unable to save a townie.

Townies should start looking at voting behavior and parsing posting language to pick the right person. - I'm not sure if I can do this while dead?

If alive, the cop needs to strongly consider when to start coordinating and sharing information, or this game will be over soon.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

RBHeadge PE said:


> Townies﻿ s﻿hould start looking at voting behavior and parsing posting language to pick the right person. - I'm not sure if I can do this﻿ while d﻿﻿ea﻿d?﻿


I’m not opposed to your input for this game; only rule is you can’t vote.


----------



## chart94 PE

But if the cop shares info on the thread, the mafia will see the clues and be able to manipulate the community better


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

chart94 said:


> But if the cop shares info on the thread, the mafia will see the clues and be able to manipulate the community better


----------



## leggo PE

@ChebyshevII_PE I'm voting for @chart94.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

If the cop, is alive, and did their job last night, they know of either one mafia or one townie. they could PM the townie and start building a coalition, maybe share a screengrab of the mafia game PMs. If they know of a mafia person, they can still try to figure out who is a safe townie and try to form a voting coalition.

If the doctor is alive, and knows the cop, then the doctor can remain hidden and protect the cop every night. The calculus changes A LOT if the doctor is dead though.

But after tomorrow night, the cop pretty much has to announce themselves in one form or another, otherwise the game will be over by Thursday morning. Assuming of course that the doctor can save no one.

Alternately, me as a dead townie, still rooting for the good guys, can accept PMs to try to coordinate from beyond the grave.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> I’m not opposed to your input for this game; only rule is you can’t vote.


Well I can vote, it just won't count.


----------



## chart94 PE

leggo PE said:


> @ChebyshevII_PE I'm voting for @chart94.


@leggo PE is for sure a mafia member who thinks I am the cop. Therefore @ChebyshevII_PE, i vote for @leggo PE


----------



## chart94 PE

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> View attachment 13519



View attachment ic6_QwTZ9WmpTYn-l9Dvd-TEJVm50ZoIOzY3Bp5vkEc.mp4


----------



## NikR_PE

ooh the finger pointing started early


----------



## RBHeadge PE

It's going to be a long and funny eight hours


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

So, JayKay was a regular towns folk.

Was RB a sacrificial elimination by the Mafia to throw us all off, and now playing the part of innocent townsfolk? 

Or was he REALLLLY a townsfolk?

That leaves 7 players, and most likely 2 Mafia.  Assuming on the game setup rules (really not sure what ratio Cheby used for the setup) of 1 mafia per 3 townsfolk, we would have started with 2 Mafia, a doctor and a cop, with 5 regular townsfolk.  SO we potentially have 2 mafia, and 5 townsfolk, or 1 mafia and 6 townsfolk.  I personally lean towards 1 mafia, 6 townsfolk myself, RB is pretty adamant that he was just a plain old townsfolk.  This theory goes all to pot if there were 3 Mafia.

@ChebyshevII_PEI want to vote for .....  ummm, @AlmostSE due to how quiet he is being.  

I can be swayed if further information comes to light.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

vhab49_PE said:


> Was RB a sacrificial elimination by the Mafia to throw us all off, and now playing the part of innocent townsfolk?
> 
> Or was he REALLLLY a townsfolk?
> 
> RB is pretty adamant that he was just a plain old townsfolk.


I was a townie. Go Town!



vhab49_PE said:


> I want to vote for .....  ummm, @AlmostSE due to how quiet he is being.


Uh oh, now you woke him up.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

So this sequence caught my eye last night:



Roarbark said:


> @ChebyshevII_PE at the moment I vote for @tj_PE, cause she survived til the end and I bet no-one else will.






Roarbark said:


> Don't vote her out first again! That's cold!
> 
> Edit: Although she did specially request...
> """YOU SHOULD DEF VOTE FOR ME BECAUSE THEN I DON'T NEED TO PAY ATTENTION AND CANZOMBIE IN THE BACKGROUND."""






Roarbark said:


> Maybe 2nd round then.




and....



NikR said:


> @ChebyshevII_PE i vote for @JayKay0914 since it looks inevitable.


technically this was the tie breaking (and final) vote, but things were looking that direction at the time.


----------



## NikR_PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> technically this was the tie breaking (and final) vote, but things were looking that direction at the time.


really???

I thought I counted the votes (they were difficult to do so). I will have to go back and look. But I thought Almost later changed his vote to JayKay


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Admittedly it was difficult to keep track of at the time. @AlmostSE changed his vote a bunch of times before settling on me. @Roarbark pointed out that @JayKay0914 wanted to be voted off, but didn't actually change his vote. I think the final tally was like 3-2-1-1(?).

I was going to post who voted for whom when I got home tonight. There could be hints in the abstentions too.


----------



## leggo PE

chart94 said:


> @leggo PE is for sure a mafia member who thinks I am the cop. Therefore @ChebyshevII_PE, i vote for @leggo PE


Bad move if you want the townspeople to win.



NikR said:


> ooh the finger pointing started early


I thought I'd get it started.


----------



## NikR_PE

taking a quick look, I may have miscounted. I was putting my son to bed. He hadn't fallen asleep yet, and the deadline was approaching. 

oh well. looks like @RBHeadge PE was meant to be out


----------



## leggo PE

I am now pretty sure @chart94 is mafia.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

RBHeadge PE said:


> Admittedly it was difficult to keep track of at the time. @AlmostSE changed his vote a bunch of times before settling on me. @Roarbark pointed out that @JayKay0914 wanted to be voted off, but didn't actually change his vote. I think the final tally was like 3-2-1-1(?).
> 
> I was going to post who voted for whom when I got home tonight. There could be hints in the abstentions too.


Yeah, I got:

jaykay voted vhab

roarbark voted tj

leggo and almost voted rb

nikr, rb and tj voted jaykay

(correct me if i’m wrong)


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> Yeah, I got:
> 
> jaykay voted vhab
> 
> roarbark voted tj
> 
> leggo and almost voted rb
> 
> nikr, rb and tj voted jaykay
> 
> (correct me if i’m wrong)


Also, don’t you trust your moderator?


----------



## leggo PE

By the way, I'm now upset that I voted for @RBHeadge PE. I really did choose him to be different. Clearly, he was a Target for the mafia. This probably makes me look like I'm a part of the mafia. I don't know if there's any use in me saying I'm not, but I'm a regular old townsperson through and through.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

NikR said:


> oh well. looks like @RBHeadge PE was meant to be out


LOL, I knew Thursday that I was wearing a target and wasn't going to survive the first day of round 2. That's why I had the Deadpool quote ready to post as soon as @ChebyshevII_PE posted this morning.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> Yeah, I got:
> 
> jaykay voted vhab
> 
> roarbark voted tj
> 
> leggo and almost voted rb
> 
> nikr, rb and tj voted jaykay
> 
> (correct me if i’m wrong)


vhab went to the gym and forgot to put in vote by 6 pacific.


----------



## JayKay PE

Hahahahahahahaha, yes, yes, fight amoungst yourself!


----------



## Roarbark

chart94 said:


> This was describes my involvement on the thread today.. if you get the ref big props to you
> 
> View attachment 13518


@chart94Well, it seemed to work, there were no votes for @MrCellophane. Damn, now I have to go watch the scene. What a showstopper.


----------



## User1

ya i've been singing it in my head all day


----------



## chart94 PE

leggo PE said:


> Bad move if you want the townspeople to win.
> 
> I thought I'd get it started.


Not true. Would i throw a lighted match if my friend rocky was in there?


----------



## chart94 PE

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LSNTjX_g9a4


----------



## chart94 PE

leggo PE said:


> By the way, I'm now upset that I voted for @RBHeadge PE. I really did choose him to be different. Clearly, he was a Target for the mafia. This probably makes me look like I'm a part of the mafia. I don't know if there's any use in me saying I'm not, but I'm a regular old townsperson through and through.


Sounds like mafia propaganda to me...


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Or the mafia framed her?


----------



## ChaosMuppetPE

So I legitimately just got back to the office after spending an all day field trip looking at contractor retardifications. Every time I get to feeling down on myself and my abilities as an engineer, I just go look at what my friends in the field are doing and realize that, in fact, I do fall higher on the socioeconomic/IQ scale than my friendly colleagues as I politely listen to their fart jokes through an approximate 60% ratio of remaining teeth. My favorite quote of the day, "On the drawings, you're calling out for strap ties at every PSL wood post to every girder. Do I really have to put those on?" Politely, I responded, "Yes, you hedonistic Ass Clown, of course you do!" &lt;-- (This was in my mind, somehow I managed to just say "Yes." and move on. Still pondering exactly what an ass clown is too.)



vhab49_PE said:


> So, JayKay was a regular towns folk.
> 
> Was RB a sacrificial elimination by the Mafia to throw us all off, and now playing the part of innocent townsfolk?
> 
> Or was he REALLLLY a townsfolk?
> 
> That leaves 7 players, and most likely 2 Mafia.  Assuming on the game setup rules (really not sure what ratio Cheby used for the setup) of 1 mafia per 3 townsfolk, we would have started with 2 Mafia, a doctor and a cop, with 5 regular townsfolk.  SO we potentially have 2 mafia, and 5 townsfolk, or 1 mafia and 6 townsfolk.  I personally lean towards 1 mafia, 6 townsfolk myself, RB is pretty adamant that he was just a plain old townsfolk.  This theory goes all to pot if there were 3 Mafia.
> 
> @ChebyshevII_PEI want to vote for .....  ummm, @AlmostSE due to how quiet he is being.
> 
> I can be swayed if further information comes to light.




@ChebyshevII_PE, I have chosen to officially un-friend @vhab49_PE due to the aforementioned unfounded accusations. Please consider this a formal announcement, @vhab49_PE. I can't even go to the field to make sure my construction friends aren't eating paint chips without being accused of "being too quiet." Funny thing is, I was actually hoping to get to be the mafioso this time, but I have the worst luck in the world. I could lose a coin toss 90% of the time by picking heads every time. It is like a bad luck demon has latched upon me. I did step on a mirror the other day. I can't imagine that helped.

@RBHeadge PE Sorry, Amigo. I voted for you last time because I had to protect my friend @tj_PE and considering everyone was tied at (1) vote and you made it with me to the big W last time.

On the other hand, I'm pretty sure @leggo PE is mafia. She was awful fast to point fingers and doesn't seem very apologetic. 

@ChebyshevII_PE, I vote for @leggo PE


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

AlmostSE said:


> So I legitimately just got back to the office after spending an all day field trip looking at contractor retardifications. Every time I get to feeling down on myself and my abilities as an engineer, I just go look at what my friends in the field are doing and realize that, in fact, I do fall higher on the socioeconomic/IQ scale than my friendly colleagues as I politely listen to their fart jokes through an approximate 60% ratio of remaining teeth. My favorite quote of the day, "On the drawings, you're calling out for strap ties at every PSL wood post to every girder. Do I really have to put those on?" Politely, I responded, "Yes, you hedonistic Ass Clown, of course you do!" &lt;-- (This was in my mind, somehow I managed to just say "Yes." and move on. Still pondering exactly what an ass clown is too.)
> 
> @ChebyshevII_PE, I have chosen to officially un-friend @vhab49_PE due to the aforementioned unfounded accusations. Please consider this a formal announcement, @vhab49_PE. I can't even go to the field to make sure my construction friends aren't eating paint chips without being accused of "being too quiet." Funny thing is, I was actually hoping to get to be the mafioso this time, but I have the worst luck in the world. I could lose a coin toss 90% of the time by picking heads every time. It is like a bad luck demon has latched upon me. I did step on a mirror the other day. I can't imagine that helped.


Just to be clear: you are voting out vhab?


----------



## ChaosMuppetPE

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> Just to be clear: you are voting out vhab?


@ChebyshevII_PE No. I think vhab is grasping for straws and I was unfriending @vhab49_PE for grasping my straw. Pretty sure that is some kind of harassment in the workplace, but I digress. I am voting for @leggo PE, pretty sure she's evil.


----------



## JayKay PE

This round seems much more dramatic.  It's not like someone is going to be in your office after you get coffee with a sharpened letter opener.

*returns to the grave from whence I came*


----------



## ChaosMuppetPE

JayKay0914 said:


> This round seems much more dramatic.  It's not like someone is going to be in your office after you get coffee with a sharpened letter opener.
> 
> *returns to the grave from whence I came*


You don't know my life, don't judge. I've had the Secret Service remove me from my office. It's not paranoia if you're right...


----------



## leggo PE

chart94 said:


> Sounds like mafia propaganda to me...


False. I'm a townie.



AlmostSE said:


> On the other hand, I'm pretty sure @leggo PE is mafia. She was awful fast to point fingers and doesn't seem very apologetic.
> 
> @ChebyshevII_PE, I vote for @leggo PE


False. And the fact that you two are telling the same story about me further makes me suspect that you are both mafia.


----------



## leggo PE

AlmostSE said:


> I am voting for @leggo PE, pretty sure she's evil.


I'm actually quite nice. I just am also very direct in my communications. I am not sure why you think I'm evil... But those are your thoughts to have.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

leggo PE said:


> I'm actually quite nice. I just am also very direct in my communications. I am not sure why you think I'm evil... But those are your thoughts to have.


It is almost like you are an engineer.


----------



## ChaosMuppetPE

leggo PE said:


> I'm actually quite nice. I just am also very direct in my communications. I am not sure why you think I'm evil... But those are your thoughts to have.


Because you are a moderator. EVERYONE knows moderators are evil. Kind of like cats. You ever seen a cat and thought, now that little fella is perfectly well behaved and needs a belly rub. It's a trick. DO NOT rub their belly, they are evil. Even if they roll over and lure you in with those big ole kitty eyes, they will rend the flesh from your bones the minute your hand touches their abdomen. Like I said. Evil.


----------



## leggo PE

@ChebyshevII_PE I am changing my vote to vote for @AlmostSE.


----------



## User1

leggo PE said:


> I'm actually quite nice. I just am also very direct in my communications. I am not sure why you think I'm evil... But those are your thoughts to have.


can confirm @leggo PE is super nice and fantastically awesome in real life!


----------



## User1

AlmostSE said:


> Because you are a moderator. EVERYONE knows moderators are evil. Kind of like cats. You ever seen a cat and thought, now that little fella is perfectly well behaved and needs a belly rub. DO NOT rub their belly, they are evil. Even if they roll over and lure you in with those big ole kitty eyes, they will rend the flesh from your bones the minute your hand touches their abdomen. Like I said. Evil.﻿﻿


my cats like belly rubs! it's not a trap!


----------



## leggo PE

tj_PE said:


> can confirm @leggo PE is super nice and fantastically awesome in real life!


Woohoo character bump!

Ily @tj_PE!


----------



## User1

leggo PE said:


> Woohoo character bump!
> 
> Ily @tj_PE!﻿


ily back!


----------



## ChaosMuppetPE

@ChebyshevII_PE, I am voting for @leggo PE twice. This just proves it! I told you all she was evil. The minute I suspected her!!!!


----------



## ChaosMuppetPE

leggo PE said:


> False. I'm a townie.
> 
> False. And the fact that you two are telling the same story about me further makes me suspect that you are both mafia.


Ok, maybe @chart94 and I are telling the same story about you because it makes sense from a logical perspective?


----------



## leggo PE

AlmostSE said:


> Ok, maybe @chart94 and I are telling the same story about you because it makes sense from a logical perspective?


Only if one of you is the cop and knows things.


----------



## ChaosMuppetPE

tj_PE said:


> my cats like belly rubs! it's not a trap!


I don't think you have a cat. I think you maybe have a deformed dog or maybe an opossum someone sold you and told you it was a cat...


----------



## chart94 PE

leggo PE said:


> False. I'm a townie.
> 
> False. And the fact that you two are telling the same story about me further makes me suspect that you are both mafia.


My story is just thinking you are mafia   I’m just a humble townie trying to farm 80 acres at a time and get home to my dog


----------



## leggo PE

chart94 said:


> My story is just thinking you are mafia   I’m just a humble townie trying to farm 80 acres at a time and get home to my dog


If you're truly a townie, you could prove yourself as such by joining me and voting for @AlmostSE.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

AlmostSE said:


> So I legitimately just got back to the office after spending an all day field trip looking at contractor retardifications. Every time I get to feeling down on myself and my abilities as an engineer, I just go look at what my friends in the field are doing and realize that, in fact, I do fall higher on the socioeconomic/IQ scale than my friendly colleagues as I politely listen to their fart jokes through an approximate 60% ratio of remaining teeth. My favorite quote of the day, "On the drawings, you're calling out for strap ties at every PSL wood post to every girder. Do I really have to put those on?" Politely, I responded, "Yes, you hedonistic Ass Clown, of course you do!" &lt;-- (This was in my mind, somehow I managed to just say "Yes." and move on. Still pondering exactly what an ass clown is too.)
> 
> @ChebyshevII_PE, I have chosen to officially un-friend @vhab49_PE due to the aforementioned unfounded accusations. Please consider this a formal announcement, @vhab49_PE. I can't even go to the field to make sure my construction friends aren't eating paint chips without being accused of "being too quiet." Funny thing is, I was actually hoping to get to be the mafioso this time, but I have the worst luck in the world. I could lose a coin toss 90% of the time by picking heads every time. It is like a bad luck demon has latched upon me. I did step on a mirror the other day. I can't imagine that helped.
> 
> @RBHeadge PE Sorry, Amigo. I voted for you last time because I had to protect my friend @tj_PE and considering everyone was tied at (1) vote and you made it with me to the big W last time.
> 
> On the other hand, I'm pretty sure @leggo PE is mafia. She was awful fast to point fingers and doesn't seem very apologetic.
> 
> @ChebyshevII_PE, I vote for @leggo PE


Well, I DID say that if anyone came forth with information that could sway my vote.... so be it. This is Mafia, cutthroat even among the structurals.

TRULY NOTHING PERSONAL THOUGH. 

Also, anyone notice we have a very large structural presence in this game&gt;?


----------



## leggo PE

Yay structurals!!


----------



## User1

i'm going to refrain from sharing bad puns


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

tj_PE said:


> i'm going to refrain from sharing bad puns


I’m not.

You guys hold this group together.


----------



## User1

is there some tension in this ring?


----------



## ChaosMuppetPE

vhab49_PE said:


> Well, I DID say that if anyone came forth with information that could sway my vote.... so be it. This is Mafia, cutthroat even among the structurals.
> 
> TRULY NOTHING PERSONAL THOUGH.
> 
> Also, anyone notice we have a very large structural presence in this game&gt;?


I used to think structural engineering was awesome. Then I got my first job. Now I'm sad.

Guys, for real. Do you honestly think someone would be that hard up to kick someone out of the game if they were straight shooting.



leggo PE said:


> If you're truly a townie, you could prove yourself as such by joining me and voting for @AlmostSE.


I'd vote for @chart94 in a heartbeat if I suspected him. Just seems really fishy to be out for my blood because I pointed out a few accusations you made. (Ok, I did call you "Evil" but that is beside the point and is merely an estimation based upon my current experiences and interactions with you in a game in which I fully suspect you murdered @RBHeadge PE ) I was super thankful @RBHeadge made it through the round. At the time I voted for him, I had previously voted for @JayKay0914,  and I was the only vote for her. There was no sense changing my vote again after I definitively saw @JayKay0914 was being thrown overboard.

@Audi driver, P.E.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

AlmostSE said:


> I used to think structural engineering was awesome. Then I got my first job. Now I'm sad.
> 
> Guys, for real. Do you honestly think someone would be that hard up to kick someone out of the game if they were straight shooting.
> 
> I'd vote for @chart94 in a heartbeat if I suspected him. Just seems really fishy to be out for my blood because I pointed out a few accusations you made. (Ok, I did call you "Evil" but that is beside the point and is merely an estimation based upon my current experiences and interactions with you in a game in which I fully suspect you murdered @RBHeadge PE ) I was super thankful @RBHeadge made it through the round. At the time I voted for him, I had previously voted for @JayKay0914,  and I was the only vote for her. There was no sense changing my vote again after I definitively saw @JayKay0914 was being thrown overboard.


But then @RBHeadge PE got ded in the night.  Coincidence?


----------



## User1

There's definitely tension in this ring. Hope we designed using the appropriate phi factor.


----------



## User1

vhab49_PE said:


> But then @RBHeadge PE got ded in the night.  Coincidence?﻿


SO DED


----------



## leggo PE

I can see that I made a mistake in trying to lynch RB yesterday. It was a random choice that turned out to now make me look guilty. But I do believe I have already apologized for voting for him yesterday. Let's see if I can find that post.


----------



## leggo PE

leggo PE said:


> By the way, I'm now upset that I voted for @RBHeadge PE. I really did choose him to be different. Clearly, he was a Target for the mafia. This probably makes me look like I'm a part of the mafia. I don't know if there's any use in me saying I'm not, but I'm a regular old townsperson through and through.


Well, I didn't quite apologize, but I did write this.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

tj_PE said:


> There's definitely tension in this ring. Hope we designed using the appropriate phi factor.


This thing could fly to bits if we didn't.


----------



## ChaosMuppetPE

vhab49_PE said:


> This thing could fly to bits if we didn't.


Just use .60 and roll with it. You'll be good almost 100% of the time.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

AlmostSE said:


> Which brings a total of (6) votes to this little soiree, by my count. [Full disclosure, I've failed SE lateral (4) times now so I am not actually sure I can count.]


I think you can count.  You probably got tripped up by a footnote or a factor.  F-ing factors.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

AlmostSE said:


> Just use .60 and roll with it. You'll be good almost 100% of the time.


Unless taking the SE and they are looking for the right factor.

Don't want to take that POS.


----------



## leggo PE

vhab49_PE said:


> Unless taking the SE and they are looking for the right factor.
> 
> Don't want to take that POS.


Oof, me neither.


----------



## ChaosMuppetPE

AlmostSE said:


> First, @RBHeadge PE - I'm sorry if you're clean, but I gotta protect my super best friend @tj_PE. Also, @leggo PE banning in this forum is banned... Now if there is some way that you can lock @Audi driver, P.E. to this thread, you'd be a goddess and my hero.
> 
> @ChebyshevII_PE, I change my vote to @RBHeadge PE


Tried to put this in here to show @vhab49_PE my ideology in voting.

I don't understand your previous logic @vhab49_PE, please explain. I am a bit slow.


----------



## ChaosMuppetPE

leggo PE said:


> Oof, me neither.


For realz though. I'm studying lateral if you are interested in sharing notes or popping in on a Skypechat from time to time. Apparently, I can pass the afternoon easily enough but can't count to 40.


----------



## leggo PE

AlmostSE said:


> For realz though. I'm studying lateral if you are interested in sharing notes or popping in on a Skypechat from time to time. Apparently, I can pass the afternoon easily enough but can't count to 40.


I'm not eligible to take it yet, unfortunately. But I do appreciate the offer!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

leggo PE said:


> I'm not eligible to take it yet, unfortunately. But I do appreciate the offer!


I am, but I'm skeerd. I think will be sitting for part of it in April though.  Go me!  Maybe I will luck out and it will be on my anniversary.


----------



## leggo PE

vhab49_PE said:


> I am, but I'm skeerd. I think will be sitting for part of it in April though.  Go me!  Maybe I will luck out and it will be on my anniversary.


You've got it, vhab!!


----------



## ChaosMuppetPE

leggo PE said:


> I'm not eligible to take it yet, unfortunately. But I do appreciate the offer!


I thought they decoupled the experience requirement. Oh well, I'm like Dad level old anyway. I have a teenage daughter...


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Gotta pass by 2023, that is the next time it falls on my birthday.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

AlmostSE said:


> Sorry, Amigo. I voted for you last time because I had to protect my friend @tj_PE and considering everyone was tied at (1) vote and you made it with me to the big W last time.


No worries, I just figured you were in full chaos muppet mode.

I was going to abstain the first round, or only vote in such a way to make a massive 5+ person tie. Kinda forced me into self-preservation mode (if for only half a round)



vhab49_PE said:


> Well, I DID say that if anyone came forth with information that could sway my vote.... so be it. This is Mafia, cutthroat even among the structurals.






leggo PE said:


> Yay structurals!!


No fair, I literally don't have anyone else in my discpline on these boards.



tj_PE said:


> i'm going to refrain from sharing bad puns


Thanks. Besides, thats @ChebyshevII_PE's job!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

AlmostSE said:


> I thought they decoupled the experience requirement. Oh well, I'm like Dad level old anyway. I have a teenage daughter...


California has special requirements.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

AlmostSE said:


> I thought they decoupled the experience requirement. Oh well, I'm like Dad level old anyway. I have a teenage daughter...


I'm dad (or mom) level old also.  No teenagers yet, but the preteen angst at my house is through the roof.  My sister-in-law, who is only 3 years older than me, is a GRANDMOTHER!


----------



## ChaosMuppetPE

vhab49_PE said:


> California has special requirements.


I get that. What I don't get is that I thought the (4) year or (3) year with MS requirement was decoupled from the exam. You still can't achieve licensure until you've hit the experience requirement as well.


----------



## ChaosMuppetPE

@RBHeadge PE, I told you I only has one gear and that is wide ass open chaos muppet gear. I really just can't help myself.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

AlmostSE said:


> I get that. What I don't get is that I thought the (4) year or (3) year with MS requirement was decoupled from the exam. You still can't achieve licensure until you've hit the experience requirement as well.


@leggo PE Isn't the rule in California that you have to have your PE first, then after so many years can sit for SE?

Sorry to hijack the mafia thread for SE purposes.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

I think I broke my model.


----------



## leggo PE

California had decoupled the PE Exam from years of experience, but not the SE exam.


----------



## leggo PE

vhab49_PE said:


> @leggo PE Isn't the rule in California that you have to have your PE first, then after so many years can sit for SE?
> 
> Sorry to hijack the mafia thread for SE purposes.


Yes, this is the case. You need three years of experience as a PE working under a licensed SE just to apply, and then must be approved before you can take the exam. The application can add somewhere between six months to a year to the timeframe until you can take the SE exam, depending on when you were licensed as a PE.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

vhab49_PE said:


> @leggo PE Isn't the rule in California that you have to have your PE first, then after so many years can sit for SE?
> 
> Sorry to hijack the mafia thread for SE purposes.


Nah, you good. I did kinda imply that this was kinda like a themed spam thread.


----------



## ChaosMuppetPE

vhab49_PE said:


> @leggo PE Isn't the rule in California that you have to have your PE first, then after so many years can sit for SE?
> 
> Sorry to hijack the mafia thread for SE purposes.


Silly states and their stupid rules. I'm still mad at Georgia and their ignoramus requirement to not accept the PE Civil/Structural exam at all. This state government is somehow simultaneously both the literal and metaphorical representation of the word butthole and its various meanings and expressions. We have 2.0 earthquakes here every other 40th blue moon, but for some reason we have to master the seismic sorcery only to never ever (once I almost saw a SDC D but it was reduced because of a shear wave velocity test) use this inane methodology on the east coast ever again (except maybe in South Carolina, in which I am licensed).

Bite me Georgia.


----------



## leggo PE

But the peaches!


----------



## ChaosMuppetPE

leggo PE said:


> But the peaches!


Pretty sure California could grow those. Georgia only grows buttholes and paint chip eating contractors from my experience.

[Not quite sure which one my DNA will express an affinity for yet...]


----------



## NikR_PE

@ChebyshevII_PE What is the current vote tally? So i dont goof up like yesterday


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NikR said:


> @ChebyshevII_PE What is the current vote tally? So i dont goof up like yesterday


I am sitting at 4 of possible 7.


----------



## NikR_PE

leggo PE said:


> I'm not eligible to take it yet, unfortunately. But I do appreciate the offer!


My approved application will expire in 3 exam cycles. But i dont need it for work and also i dont hate my life


----------



## NikR_PE

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> I am sitting at 4 of possible 7.


Who all are those possible mafias


----------



## leggo PE

If I'm correct, it's two votes for me and two votes for @AlmostSE.

I have said it before and I'll say it again. I'm a plain old townsperson. No shenanigans here.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

leggo PE said:


> But the peaches!


No, the giant butt peach is in Gaffney, SC.


----------



## leggo PE

But there have been some attacks on my character, likely out of fear. It seems @chart94 and @AlmostSE are working together to lynch me though.


----------



## ChaosMuppetPE

NikR said:


> Who all are those possible mafias


Well, apparently @chart94 and I believe @leggo PE is part of the mobarachi band, but @vhab49_PE voted for me for being "quiet" and @leggo PE voted for me because I voted for her. 

@RBHeadge PE and @JayKay0914 are full on Ded according to @tj_PE.

@Roarbark is apparently still asleep in his den.

@NikR is doing @nikr things.

 Oh and @Audi driver, P.E.is desperately wishing he would've played

The only real suspicion I have at this point is @leggo PE.


----------



## ChaosMuppetPE

leggo PE said:


> If I'm correct, it's two votes for me and two votes for @AlmostSE.
> 
> I have said it before and I'll say it again. I'm a plain old townsperson. No shenanigans here.


If you are being honest, then we are kicking another townie outta the game here shortly. I don't really believe you, but who else would you suspect?


----------



## leggo PE

AlmostSE said:


> If you are being honest, then we are kicking another townie outta the game here shortly. I don't really believe you, but who else would you suspect?


So then why don't we all team together and change our vote to someone like @Roarbark?


----------



## ChaosMuppetPE

@leggo PE, in fairness, I am the embodiment of chaos both in the chatroom and in my own life. I seriously don't know how I made it to adulthood.


----------



## leggo PE

But honestly, I am being honest. And I suspect you as mafia because I'm an easy target to accuse of being mafia for having voted for RB yesterday and then having him disappear during the night. You also seem to like think I'm evil, for no reason apparent to me. You also seem to be involved with @chart94 for no reason that is apparent to me.


----------



## leggo PE

So I think you're trying to frame me to save yourselves. But I'm not the cop, just a regular old townsperson, so who knows.


----------



## ChaosMuppetPE

leggo PE said:


> So then why don't we all team together and change our vote to someone like @Roarbark?


Why @Roarbark? I legitimately thought you were one after the way you acted with @RBHeadge PE. Plus @Roarbark was mafia last game, what are the odds he'd be chosen again? I'm really getting confused. @tj_PE what are you doing right now? I don't want to point fingers, but she has been much quieter this game.


----------



## ChaosMuppetPE

@leggo PE, Also why do you suspect @chart94?

PS. I think you are evil because you killed @RBHeadge PE. You are also trying to convince the rest of us to vote for someone who isn't here to defend themselves.


----------



## leggo PE

Again, random choice this morning to get things rolling since no one else had voted at that point. But how that was reacted to definitely affected my decision, which, by the way, is now to vote for you. That might have been more due to the character assassination though.


----------



## leggo PE

And Roarback because of complete silence. Can't let the quiet ones slip by. Who are they??


----------



## leggo PE

AlmostSE said:


> PS. I think you are evil because you killed @RBHeadge PE. You are also trying to convince the rest of us to vote for someone who isn't here to defend themselves.


Well, in complete truth, I would much rather everyone else would simply vote for you.

I was simply trying to suggest a truce of a sort, at Roarback's expense.

And lastly, I did not kill RB.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

AlmostSE said:


> @leggo PE, Also why do you suspect @chart94?
> 
> PS. I think you are evil because you killed @RBHeadge PE. You are also trying to convince the rest of us to vote for someone who isn't here to defend themselves.


Well, to be fair, she had voted for you.... so it might save your booty if she convinces others to vote for @Roarbark.  Or was it @chart94.  I don't even remember.


----------



## leggo PE

vhab49_PE said:


> Well, to be fair, she had voted for you.... so it might save your booty if she convinces others to vote for @Roarbark.  Or was it @chart94.  I don't even remember.


I voted for @chart94 at first (to get the ball rolling) and then changed my vote to @AlmostSE, which is where I stand right now.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Who are we voting off EBMafia Island again?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

AlmostSE said:


> Plus @Roarbark was mafia last game, what are the odds he'd be chosen again?


about 4-6%


----------



## ChaosMuppetPE

leggo PE said:


> And Roarback because of complete silence. Can't let the quiet ones slip by. Who are they??


@NikR has been fairly quiet, but I was wrong about him last time. He probably just has a life, unlike myself. @tj_PE, has went radio silent. @Roarbark has been quiet, but he also said he was having relationship issues a day or two ago, so I'm gonna leave that alone. Pretty much leaves @vhab49_PE, @chart94, @leggo PE, and @AlmostSE. I don't know any of you from Adam.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

There are an awful lot of people being unaccounted for right now.  I already voted... but should I change my vote?  Nobody is speaking up here.

Also, will need to remember to final vote after gym.


----------



## leggo PE

Not even yourself?? Unless you're Adam...


----------



## RBHeadge PE

leggo PE said:


> And lastly, I did not kill RB.


I wish I knew who did, but I never saw it coming.


----------



## leggo PE

@tj_PE is definitely a townie. I think?


----------



## ChaosMuppetPE

RBHeadge PE said:


> about 4-6%


Thanks @RBHeadge PE, I was being facetious, but that made me laugh. I really don't like the word facetious though. Always makes me think of poop.


----------



## ChaosMuppetPE

leggo PE said:


> Not even yourself?? Unless you're Adam...


Technically, it is now socially appropriate to be Adeve.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

AlmostSE said:


> Technically, it is now socially appropriate to be Adeve.


I prefer Edam.


----------



## leggo PE

oop2:


----------



## RBHeadge PE

AlmostSE said:


> Thanks @RBHeadge PE, I was being facetious, but that made me laugh. I really don't like the word facetious though. Always makes me think of poop.


Despite my strong engineer tendancies, I did it to help break the tension


----------



## leggo PE

But then the ring will fail!


----------



## ChaosMuppetPE

vhab49_PE said:


> I prefer Edam.


We are all free to choose our own pronouns, @vhab49_PE.  I sexually identify as He-man, Master of the Universe.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

AlmostSE said:


> We are all free to choose our own pronouns, @vhab49_PE.  I sexually identify as He-man, Master of the Universe.


Thanks @AlmostSE.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

AlmostSE said:


> We are all free to choose our own pronouns, @vhab49_PE.  I sexually identify as He-man, Master of the Universe.


I self identify as a dancing robot


----------



## leggo PE

And I as baked sourdough goods.


----------



## ChaosMuppetPE

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> I self identify as a dancing robot


Oh lord. I always wondered what shot from his fist. Now I'm sad I know...


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

AlmostSE said:


> Oh lord. I always wondered what shot from his fist. Now I'm sad I know...


Oik oik oik


----------



## ChaosMuppetPE

leggo PE said:


> And I as baked sourdough goods.


I've always heard the smell of yeast was a bad thing. You do you though.

Ok, I really probably maybe shouldn't have said that. It was funny, dough (to me at least).


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

AlmostSE said:


> I've always heard the smell of yeast was a bad thing. You do you though.
> 
> Ok, I really probably maybe shouldn't have said that. It was funny, dough (to me at least).


This conversation really “bread” some weird statements.


----------



## leggo PE

I'm happy to say it is happily, naturally fermenting!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

leggo PE said:


> I'm happy to say is happily, naturally fermenting!


If you’re talking about actual bread...yummmmm

If you’re talking about yourself....ewww


----------



## User1

I HAD A MEETING GUYSSSSSSSSSSSS sheesh 

i'm still noone special. 

@vhab49_PE @AlmostSE @leggo PE @RBHeadge PE @NikR @chart94 @Roarbark @ChebyshevII_PE


----------



## User1

leggo PE said:


> @tj_PE is definitely a townie. I think?


I am!


----------



## leggo PE

tj_PE said:


> I am!


So vote for @AlmostSE, who called me evil earlier, and who also refuses to believe that I'm a townie also.


----------



## ChaosMuppetPE

leggo PE said:


> So vote for @AlmostSE, who called me evil earlier, and who also refuses to believe that I'm a townie also.


Regardless, you're funny. Even if you are evil. I can't shake the fact that you tried to get us all to vote for people who weren't here to get me off your scent though.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

AlmostSE said:


> Regardless, you're funny. Even if you are evil. I can't shake the fact that you tried to get us all to vote for people who weren't here to get me off your scent though.


And you keep trying to get @leggo PE kicked out.


----------



## leggo PE

Sticking with the evil thing, I see.


----------



## ChaosMuppetPE

vhab49_PE said:


> And you keep trying to get @leggo PE kicked out.


Yes. Yes, I do.

I applied a slight prod, and the anthill came alive. Seems a wee tid bit suspicious to me. I have other suspicions, but the fear of a late night "whacking" is keeping my mouth shut for the time being.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP




----------



## ChaosMuppetPE

leggo PE said:


> Sticking with the evil thing, I see.


Is there an adjective you would prefer? Maybe wicked, bad, degenerate, or corrupt?


----------



## leggo PE

You put on a good show, @AlmostSE.


----------



## leggo PE

But this townie won't fall for it!


----------



## ChaosMuppetPE

leggo PE said:


> But this townie won't fall for it!


Whatever, you're either mafia or I really suck at this game (to be clear, both are reasonably viable alternatives). From my point of view, I playfully called you "Evil" and said you were in the mafia and you vehemently came at me like a starved mountain lion! &lt;- I grew up in Appalachia, you'll have to forgive me. I've plead my case and I really don't know what else to say. The public shall decide, I suppose.


----------



## NikR_PE

@AlmostSE @leggo PE who should i vote for again


----------



## leggo PE

@NikR vote for whomever you want. I voted for @AlmostSE, and he voted for me. It's a tie.

But I'm a defensive Scorpio townie who was attacked earlier on unfound ground and didn't back down. And it seems that AlmostSE as more trying to play the pity card.


----------



## ChaosMuppetPE

NikR said:


> @AlmostSE @leggo PE who should i vote for again


I give up. I have work to do and EET videos to watch, I'll see my fate tomorrow.


----------



## ChaosMuppetPE

leggo PE said:


> @NikR vote for whomever you want. I voted for @AlmostSE, and he voted for me. It's a tie.
> 
> But I'm a defensive Scorpio townie who was attacked earlier on unfound ground and didn't back down. And it seems that AlmostSE as more trying to play the pity card.


HAHA. Mafia or not, scorpios are evil. At least I was right about that.


----------



## leggo PE

We do sting, it's true. But only when it's warranted.


----------



## leggo PE

View attachment 9471


----------



## NikR_PE

leggo PE said:


> @NikR vote for whomever you want. I voted for @AlmostSE, and he voted for me. It's a tie.
> 
> But I'm a defensive Scorpio townie who was attacked earlier on unfound ground and didn't back down. And it seems that AlmostSE as more trying to play the pity card.


Maybe i should support a fellow scorpio.


----------



## leggo PE

NikR said:


> Maybe i should support a fellow scorpio.


Ohhh you're a scorpio too? Woohoo!!


----------



## ChaosMuppetPE

leggo PE said:


> Ohhh you're a scorpio too? Woohoo!!


I'm definitely an Aries. My sign shines with fire and my patron deity Aries is the God of War (and Awesomeness). I really need to go now, but these ding ding computer comments keep calling me back.


----------



## NikR_PE

@AlmostSE ding ding


----------



## leggo PE

AlmostSE said:


> I'm definitely an Aries. My sign shines with fire and my patron deity Aries is the God of War (and Awesomeness). I really need to go now, but these ding ding computer comments keep calling me back.


My fiance is an Aries too. We are two stubborn people!


----------



## ChaosMuppetPE

NikR said:


> @AlmostSE ding ding


That wasn't designed to make me feel good...


----------



## User1

i am stubborn like bull (taurus) 

dunno if that means anything here, but ther eit is.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

tj_PE said:


> i am stubborn like bull (taurus)
> 
> dunno if that means anything here, but ther eit is.


Eyyyy, fellow Taurus!


----------



## User1

@ChebyshevII_PE im sorryyyyy but can you give me a tally please?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

tj_PE said:


> @ChebyshevII_PE im sorryyyyy but can you give me a tally please?


Still sitting at 4 votes. Tie between @leggo PE and @AlmostSE at the moment


----------



## leggo PE

One hour to go...


----------



## User1

So, I did a randomizer, and put leggo and almost twice since they're tied right now.

I'm friends with both @leggo PE and @AlmostSE so I didn't want to choose either of them. 

Here are the results:

There were 8 items in your list. Here they are in random order:


Almost

Chart

Roar

Leggo

Almost

Leggo

Nik

Vhab


----------



## leggo PE

@tj_PE, you didn't include yourself?


----------



## User1

why would I include myself?!?!


----------



## User1

I'm not going to vote to kill myself!


----------



## leggo PE

I dunno, just was thinking it would affect the odds. If I did it that way, I'd probably include myself haha.


----------



## User1

@AlmostSE (ding ding) I'm sorry but you were ahead of leggo both times in the rando list 

I really hope you're mafia!

@ChebyshevII_PE I vote @AlmostSE master of chaos; failure of none.


----------



## ChaosMuppetPE

tj_PE said:


> @AlmostSE (ding ding) I'm sorry but you were ahead of leggo both times in the rando list
> 
> I really hope you're mafia!
> 
> @ChebyshevII_PE I vote @AlmostSE master of chaos; failure of none.


That's how it's gonna be? Leave my fate up to a computer clock? At least now I know how @NikR, felt. Sorry again @NikR!


----------



## leggo PE

@NikR will you join forces with me, another Scoprio, and seal the deal with the townies?


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

AlmostSE said:


> HAHA. Mafia or not, scorpios are evil. At least I was right about that.


I take exception to that statement. Also, arms hurt bad. Was upper body day today.


----------



## User1

AlmostSE said:


> That's how it's gonna be? Leave my fate up to a computer clock? At least now I know﻿ how﻿ @NikR, felt. Sorry again @NikR!


I'm sorry


----------



## leggo PE

@vhab49_PE are you a Scorpio too??


----------



## User1

vhab49_PE said:


> I take exception to that statement. Also, arms hurt bad. Was upper body day today.


----------



## NikR_PE

Since @tj_PE decided to use luck, i will vote for @leggo PE so that its a tie and luck in fact decides the fate. Of course unless the last remaining person (i think its @vhab49_PE) decides otherwise.


----------



## ChaosMuppetPE

tj_PE said:


> I'm sorry


Well, I did say I could flip a coin and lose 90% of the time. I legitimately have shit luck.


----------



## ChaosMuppetPE

NikR said:


> Since @tj_PE decided to use luck, i will vote for @leggo PE so that its a tie and luck in fact decides the fate. Of course unless the last remaining person (i think its @vhab49_PE) decides otherwise.


Yay. I now have a 10% chance of not dying! Almost tied with my chances of passing the SE Lateral exam.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

leggo PE said:


> @vhab49_PE are you a Scorpio too??


Yep.


----------



## ChaosMuppetPE

Hope you guys don't drink...


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

AlmostSE said:


> View attachment 13531
> 
> 
> Hope you guys don't drink...






NikR said:


> Since @tj_PE decided to use luck, i will vote for @leggo PE so that its a tie and luck in fact decides the fate. Of course unless the last remaining person (i think its @vhab49_PE) decides otherwise.


Didn't i already vote?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

vhab49_PE said:


> Didn't i already vote?


You did.


----------



## NikR_PE

damn it. then who hasn't.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

NikR said:


> Maybe i should support a fellow scorpio.


You should.


----------



## ChaosMuppetPE

vhab49_PE said:


> You should.


Maybe I glue a scorpion tail on my butt and walk around like I moderate the place...


----------



## leggo PE

Oh man, this got dirty. @NikR, I think you're a clever mafia. Why else would you vote against TWO Scorpios?

I believe @Roarbark is the remaining vote.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

leggo PE said:


> So then why don't we all team together and change our vote to someone like @Roarbark?


I would be down with that.


----------



## leggo PE

AlmostSE said:


> Maybe I glue a scorpion tail on my butt and walk around like I moderate the place...


That's not how it works. I thought you would know better...


----------



## ChaosMuppetPE

leggo PE said:


> That's not how it works. I thought you would know better...


You HAD to at least think that was funny...


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

AlmostSE said:


> Maybe I glue a scorpion tail on my butt and walk around like I moderate the place...


@AlmostSE this you?


----------



## Roarbark

Can't get back to office so have to subtlely vote frmo the field. While appearing to write CM notes on my phone.

Holy crap you guys, I didn't read 100 pages of chat, but.. Assuming you know what you're doing with that split...Mob knows best right? @NikR ty for summarizing votes on the last page or I would be lost af. assuming he's right, and it's tie, I'm not gonna push it either wya. I refrain from voting this round.


----------



## Roarbark

vhab49_PE said:


> I would be down with that.


Also wtf tho


----------



## leggo PE

@Roarbark, I'm very surprised you're not down to vote for me. Are you sure about that? If so, I believe you are a fellow townsperson and that the townies will have a decent chance of winning this game. And I say thank you.


----------



## ChaosMuppetPE

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> @AlmostSE this you?
> 
> View attachment 13532


Right now, if you put a pinstripe suit on that, it is the mental image I have of @leggo PE.


----------



## User1

so stress much anxious


----------



## NikR_PE

leggo PE said:


> @Roarbark, I'm very surprised you're not down to vote for me. Are you sure about that? If so, I believe you are a fellow townsperson and that the townies will have a decent chance of winning this game. And I say thank you.


So would you say voting for @Roarbark is off the table even if @AlmostSE is down for it?


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Roarbark said:


> Also wtf tho


Srry.  So quiet.  Also, thought you might be down with going out this round due to weekend occurances.  Not that we would stop @ mentioning you.... Right @RBHeadge PE?


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

NikR said:


> So would you say voting for @Roarbark is off the table even if @AlmostSE is down for it?


Gah,so much stress and confusion.


----------



## User1

so my phone clock and computer clock don't align!


----------



## User1

KILL THE SILENCE AND TELL US WHO LEFT US PLEASE @ChebyshevII_PE


----------



## User1

im sad with sadness either way unless the one who goes is mafia then YOU SO DED


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

It is now 6:00pm.

There was a tie between @leggo PE and @AlmostSE.

Randomizer was run 3 times, and @AlmostSE showed up more.

Town lynched @AlmostSE.

He was a member of the Mafia.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Kiiiilt.


----------



## User1




----------



## ChaosMuppetPE




----------



## ChaosMuppetPE

There goes my 10%. Good luck, @leggo PE. My new arch nemesis...


----------



## leggo PE

YESSSS I KNEW IT!


----------



## leggo PE

K, on to the next one. Hopefully I don't die tonight...


----------



## leggo PE

AlmostSE said:


> There goes my 10%. Good luck, @leggo PE. My new arch nemesis...


No delicious baked goods for you then!


----------



## ChaosMuppetPE

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> It is now 6:00pm.
> 
> There was a tie between @leggo PE and @AlmostSE.
> 
> Randomizer was run 3 times, and @AlmostSE showed up more.
> 
> Town lynched @AlmostSE.
> 
> He was a member of the Mafia.


Maybe go back and run best out of 5?


----------



## User1

leggo PE said:


> No delicious baked goods for you then!


i need more sourdough from that place


----------



## leggo PE

tj_PE said:


> i need more sourdough from that place


Seawolf! Sooooo good! Go go GO!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

AlmostSE said:


> Maybe go back and run best out of 5?


Well, I could, but...you’ve been found out. So there’s no point.


----------



## JayKay PE

*shuffles in eating a tuna sandwich*

What'd I miss?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

JayKay0914 said:


> *shuffles in eating a tuna sandwich*
> 
> What'd I miss?


Hang on, gotta find gif

Nvm, too hard

@AlmostSE and @leggo PE had a shootout. @leggo PE emerged victorious and @AlmostSE was outed as Mafioso.


----------



## leggo PE

JayKay0914 said:


> *shuffles in eating a tuna sandwich*
> 
> What'd I miss?


I'm still alive! 

For now...


----------



## JayKay PE

leggo PE said:


> I'm still alive!
> 
> For now...


You will stay alive because you're a nice person and bake!


----------



## NikR_PE

since me and Char voted alongside almostse, one of us or both of are mafia (i am not). That makes me believe Char is the mafia.The cop (who i assume is alive) should ask about one of us to cheby and convey the results before the morning.

I think there is only one more mafia remaining.


----------



## NikR_PE

I  will wait for @RBHeadge PE's analysis as I am too lazy to do it.


----------



## JayKay PE

What if there were 3 mafia starting out?  Did we ever get confirmation there were only 2?  Maybe Cheb decided to spice things up this round?


----------



## NikR_PE

JayKay0914 said:


> What if there were 3 mafia starting out?  Did we ever get confirmation there were only 2?  Maybe Cheb decided to spice things up this round?


I am assuming based on the fact that there were only 3 votes for @leggo PE. if there was another mafia they would not let it go to a coin toss. unless again they decided to sacrifice their own for his/her anonymity.


----------



## JayKay PE

NikR said:


> I am assuming based on the fact that there were only 3 votes for @leggo PE. if there was another mafia they would not let it go to a coin toss. unless again they decided to sacrifice their own for his/her anonymity.


I feel like some people didn't vote tonight?  Could there be a potential that a mafia just...wasn't on when they did the hit/skirmish?  Maybe too busy getting cannoli at the 24-hour Uncle Giuseppe's?


----------



## NikR_PE

JayKay0914 said:


> I feel like some people didn't vote tonight?  Could there be a potential that a mafia just...wasn't on when they did the hit/skirmish?  Maybe too busy getting cannoli at the 24-hour Uncle Giuseppe's?


only roarbark did not vote and he mentioned he wanted to do so willingly. but cannoli does sound good. need to get one to celebrate today's victory.


----------



## ChaosMuppetPE

NikR said:


> I am assuming based on the fact that there were only 3 votes for @leggo PE. if there was another mafia they would not let it go to a coin toss. unless again they decided to sacrifice their own for his/her anonymity.


*In mumbling zombie speech* Or the real mind melter, in option (3) maybe my shenanigans in a private convo. pissed off a fellow mafioso and one of them decided to vote against me. Alas, the dead tell no tales... But I know who you is!


----------



## NikR_PE

@AlmostSE ding ding


----------



## ChaosMuppetPE

NikR said:


> @AlmostSE ding ding


@NikR, you spelled @Audi driver, P.E. wrong.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Gone for four hours and I sure missed a lot...



vhab49_PE said:


> Srry.  So quiet.  Also, thought you might be down with going out this round due to weekend occurances.  Not that we would stop @ mentioning you.... Right @RBHeadge PE?


Hard to argue with that logic



NikR said:


> The cop (who i assume is alive) should ask about one of us to cheby and convey the results before the morning.


The cop is alive, and the doctor is alive; or the cop is alive and the doctor is dead; or the cop is dead and the doctor is alive. Hard to tell what the information that is public



NikR said:


> I  will wait for @RBHeadge PE's analysis as I am too lazy to do it.


I'll do it in the morning. But one townie should be "working in the field" by tomorrow morning.



JayKay0914 said:


> What if there were 3 mafia starting out?  Did we ever get confirmation there were only 2?  Maybe Cheb decided to spice things up this round?


I did the analysis for both options. My assumption is two for a group this size, otherwise the game could be over very quickly.



NikR said:


> I am assuming based on the fact that there were only 3 votes for @leggo PE. if there was another mafia they would not let it go to a coin toss. unless again they decided to sacrifice their own for his/her anonymity.


lusone:  I'm not sure that a sacrifice is worth it in this phase of the game. I'll look at in in the morning.


----------



## Roarbark

Back to the office. Holy crap people. Spam thread is right. And what's with the star sign tribalism, you think Cheb divided us up consulting the stars?



JayKay0914 said:


> *shuffles in eating a tuna sandwich*
> 
> What'd I miss?


Zombies don't eat tuna!



vhab49_PE said:


> Srry.  So quiet.  Also, thought you might be down with going out this round due to weekend occurances.  Not that we would stop @ mentioning you.... Right @RBHeadge PE?


Nah, still wanna play. Trying not to wallow.


----------



## leggo PE

Am I still alive? My guess is I'm probably not...

I'm in a strange feeling of possible conscious unconsciousness.


----------



## JayKay PE

Roarbark said:


> Zombies don't eat tuna!


YOU'RE NOT MY MOM.  YOU DON'T KNOW ME.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Roarbark said:


> Back to the office. Holy crap people. Spam thread is right. And what's with the star sign tribalism, you think Cheb divided us up consulting the stars?


Finally! Someone has cracked @ChebyshevII_PE's method for team building!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Roarbark said:


> Zombies don't eat tuna!






JayKay0914 said:


> YOU'RE NOT MY MOM.  YOU DON'T KNOW ME.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

@tj_PE was killed during the night.


----------



## JayKay PE

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> @tj_PE was killed during the night.


NOOOOOOOOOOOOO.  SHE WAS THE BEST OF US ALL.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

NOT @tj_PE!


----------



## User1

Y ME MAFIA 

Y ME


----------



## User1

(speaking from the SO DED grave)


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

tj_PE said:


> Y ME MAFIA
> 
> Y ME


We will avenge you @tj_PE, we will get them!


----------



## ChaosMuppetPE

tj_PE said:


> Y ME MAFIA
> 
> Y ME


Maybe you shouldn't have voted for your super extra special very best (now also DED) friend and they could've/would've protected you and argued for your precious life essence to remain bound to this mortal coil, but maybe that's none of my business...

Oh well, I am just admiring the sunshine and my pupper's new squeaky balls with human teeth. He cracks me up with those.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

*7/24 Game Theory Update*

*For reference, the living players in this round are:*

@NikR    

@Roarbark 

@vhab49_PE 

@chart94    

@leggo PE  

*Ded Mofos:*

@JayKay0914 townie lynched by townies

@RBHeadge PE townie killed at night

@AlmostSE mafia lynched by townies

@tj_PE townie killed at night

*Analysis*

Game is still going on so mafia&lt;3

based on publicly known information: the cop could be alive or dead; the doctor could be alive or dead

If alive, the cop should be able to verify the identities of two players (alive or dead), and could _probably _use this information to at least identify one townie ally- recruit one more trusted person and the odds of townie success increase quite a bit.

If dead, the ghost cop can at least verify the identity of one player (alive or dead) and could possibly help create an alliance between suspected townies. See above.

If alive, the doctor needs to step up and heal the correct person tonight.

if dead, the doctor is useless except as a threat to heal the cop tonight so the town gets another data point.

The cop and doctor don't need to keep their identities secret after tomorrow morning. If the cop has enough data to create a known townie alliance, then they could reveal themselves publicly now without harm to their self. The doctor only needs to remain a secret so long as the cop is secret.

If mafia=2

The doctor and cop are both in Schrödinger's Purgatory, so there are 1-3 regular townies. Calculated odds below won't reflect possible intel from the cop or healing from the doctor.

The town can't win tonight.

Without any reasoning, the town has a 40% to pick a mafia tonight, but realistically the three townies need to find each other and form the right alliance to have any hope to win. If they pick right tonight they have one last effectively* 50/50 chance to win outright tomorrow evening. Guess wrong again, and it goes to shootout at high noon (or 3PM edt). So 30% chance of townie win. Odds will increase if doctor is alive and picks the right person each night.

If the townies pick wrong tonight, the town will lose in 23.5 hrs.

If mafia=1

The doctor and cop are both in Schrödinger's Purgatory, so there are 2-4 regular townies. Calculated odds below won't reflect possible intel from the cop or healing from the doctor.

Without any reasoning, the town has a 20% chance to win tonight. If they guess wrong, then town will have one last effectively* 50/50 chance to win outright tomorrow evening. Guess wrong again, and it goes to shootout at high noon (or 3PM edt). So 80% chance of townie win. Odds will increase if doctor is alive and picks the right person each night.

*it's actually 1/3, but in any rationale situation it essentially comes down to one townie selecting the correct person as a 1:1 tiebreaker


----------



## User1

AlmostSE said:


> Maybe you shouldn't have voted for your super extra special very best (now also DED) friend and they could've/would've protected you and argued for your precious life essence to remain bound to this mortal coil, but maybe that's none of my business...﻿﻿


but you still wanted your super extra special very best friend SO DED in the end anyway!


----------



## ChaosMuppetPE

tj_PE said:


> but you still wanted your super extra special very best friend SO DED in the end anyway!


You don't know my life. Maybe I could've turned it all around and become a productive citizen in the end. Now we'll never know.


----------



## ChaosMuppetPE

I am changing my name to Chaos_Muppet @RBHeadge PE. I shall give you credit for the phrase.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

FWIW if the doctor is alive:

mafia=2

30%-&gt;42.6%

But assumes that the town doesn't use any reasoning until it's obvious who's who. Further most of the increase comes from the doctor guessing right tonight if the town guesses wrong in the evening.

mafia=1

80%-&gt;83%


----------



## leggo PE

Aw man, I miss you already @tj_PE.


----------



## leggo PE

Good thing the ded can still talk in this game!


----------



## ChaosMuppetPE

leggo PE said:


> Good thing the ded can still talk in this game!


I miss you, my evil friend. I bet you can make some devilishly good brownies. Especially with those California herbal spices.


----------



## leggo PE

Hello, @ChaosMuppetPE.


----------



## NikR_PE

@leggo PE do you want to get the finger pointing started again this morning.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Who voted for who last night? And who abstained?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

RBHeadge PE said:


> Who voted for who last night? And who abstained?


@chart94, @ChaosMuppetPE, and @NikR voted @leggo PE.

@vhab49_PE, @leggo PE, and @tj_PE voted @ChaosMuppetPE.

@Roarbark abstained.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

I am going to try to get some work done today.  I AM NOT IN THE FIELD PEOPLE!! 

Just working.  Will check in later.


----------



## User1

vhab49_PE said:


> I am going to try to get some work done today.  I AM NOT IN THE FIELD PEOPLE!!
> 
> Just working.  Will check in ﻿later.


ditto. i got 0 done yesterday


----------



## leggo PE

NikR said:


> @leggo PE do you want to get the finger pointing started again this morning.


Haha it's up to you!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

@ChebyshevII_PE, I vote for @Audi driver, P.E.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> @ChebyshevII_PE, I vote for @Audi driver, P.E.


Solid vote.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Also, I don't need the mafia to put me on ice... my office is so cold I can't feel my fingers.


----------



## leggo PE

What now?


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

leggo PE said:


> What now?


Lunch.


----------



## leggo PE

I haven't even had my breakfast yet! Smoothie time!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

leggo PE said:


> I haven't even had my breakfast yet! Smoothie time!


I had soup.  It was okay.  Now I am eating a protein bar. Gotta get ready for kickboxing tonight.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Mmmm, lunchtime. My usual Wednesday tacos with salsa verde.


----------



## User1

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> Mmmm, lunchtime. My usual Wednesday tacos with salsa verde.


TACOS ARE FOR TUESDAYS


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

tj_PE said:


> TACOS ARE FOR TUESDAYS


Not when the taco wagon down the street offers them for $1.00 apiece on Wednesday’s.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> Not when the taco wagon down the street offers them for $1.00 apiece on Wednesday’s.


Our $1 tacos is on Fridays.  &lt;&lt;Side note - get tacos on Friday&gt;&gt;


----------



## leggo PE

There is no taco truck near my place of work.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

leggo PE said:


> There is no taco truck near my place of work.


Ours is not taco truck... is tiny Mexican store/restaurant. Worth the 6 minute drive to get noms.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Anyone feeling like providing some voting direction today?  

There are 5 of us left, yes?


----------



## NikR_PE

leggo PE said:


> Haha it's up to you!


Alrighty then.



vhab49_PE said:


> Anyone feeling like providing some voting direction today?


@ChebyshevII_PE I vote for @chart94 aka Mr. Cellophane


----------



## chart94 PE

I vote for @NikR as this time i am sure he is mafia. Started posting towards the end seems very suspicious...


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

@ChebyshevII_PE I think I will go for @Roarbark.  That's right, I threatened to yesterday, so I am doing it today.  Plus, @chart94 and @NikR are voting for each other.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Also, my good friend the doctor did not like your choice for overnight elimination. Do better tonight.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

And yes, I'm fulll of it.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

vhab49_PE said:


> @ChebyshevII_PE I think I will go for @Roarbark.  That's right, I threatened to yesterday, so I am doing it today.  Plus, @chart94 and @NikR are voting for each other.


----------



## Roarbark

tj_PE said:


> TACOS ARE FOR TUESDAYS


My first thought too.



vhab49_PE said:


> Anyone feeling like providing some voting direction today?
> 
> There are 5 of us left, yes?


Expected NikR and Chart to point at eachother, which they did. Mafia was most likely voting with AlmostSE, so mafia would have to blame the other.

per Nikr yesterday:



NikR said:


> since me and Char voted alongside almostse, one of us or both of are mafia (i am not). That makes me believe Char is the mafia.The cop (who i assume is alive) should ask about one of us to cheby and convey the results before the morning.
> 
> I think there is only one more mafia remaining.


@ChebyshevII_PE at the moment I vote for @NikR. Chart's reactions to Leggo seemed a little more natural to me.


----------



## leggo PE

Who to vote for, who to vote for...


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

leggo PE said:


> Who to vote for, who to vote for...


Well, there are good choices all around. 

Obv Roarbark, as he is awfully vocal about how yesterday's vote went down.

Chart because he was quick to vote for NikR.

NikR because he was quick to vote for Chart.

leggo.... nah, no good reason to vote for leggo.

And obv vhab is a townsfolk through and through.  

I'm sticking with my gut and Roarbark.  If he really was townsfolk, I feel like he would have reached out in some way.


----------



## JayKay PE

leggo PE said:


> Who to vote for, who to vote for...


JAYKAY FOR PRESIDENT


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

JayKay0914 said:


> JAYKAY FOR PRESIDENT


@ChebyshevII_PE I would like to cast an additional side vote for @JayKay0914, this time for who shall rise from the ded.


----------



## leggo PE

So I'm guessing the doctor is ded, because they could clearly revive @JayKay0914 at this exact moment otherwise.


----------



## ChaosMuppetPE

Just taking a second to plug my new line of merch...


----------



## JayKay PE

The doctor just hates JayKay.  Plus it probably is bad practice to wait a couple days and bring someone back from the dead.

Seems very "Dr. Frankenstein"-ish.


----------



## NikR_PE

I will join my good friend @vhab49_PE

@ChebyshevII_PE i want vote for @Roarbark


----------



## User1

I vote for @Audi driver, P.E.


----------



## User1

@Audi driver, P.E. i bet you have notifications turned off


----------



## ChaosMuppetPE

Everyone, I was going to let this go and I realize it's kind of game breaking. I apologize in advance @ChebyshevII_PE, but Vhab really pissed me off yesterday. I just thought it was a crappy thing to do, to not only vote against me as a fellow mafia member but to kill @tj_PE just because I wanted to let her play. I guess there really is no honor among thieves. I've attached a screenshot for proof.


----------



## leggo PE

Lies!


----------



## leggo PE

Not a cool move, my friend who calls me evil.


----------



## leggo PE

And might I ask, who is the third person in the chat?


----------



## JayKay PE

O:

I WAS RIGHT.


----------



## leggo PE

You were right about what, @JayKay0914?


----------



## RBHeadge PE




----------



## leggo PE

Well, with that new information, I must vote.

@ChebyshevII_PE, I am voting for @Roarbark.


----------



## Roarbark

What the shenanigans


----------



## JayKay PE

leggo PE said:


> You were right about what, @JayKay0914?


About there being potentially 3 mafia members instead of 2!

And me voting for vhab ending up with me being whacked.  XD


----------



## User1

:12:


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

JayKay0914 said:


> About there being potentially 3 mafia members instead of 2!
> 
> And me voting for vhab ending up with me being whacked.  XD


I am not mafia! Chaos is doing what chaos does!

@ChebyshevII_PE I maintain myvotefor @Roarbark


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I was in the field. What’d I miss?


----------



## leggo PE

Some people have voted, myself included.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

ChaosMuppetPE said:


> Everyone, I was going to let this go and I realize it's kind of game breaking. I apologize in advance @ChebyshevII_PE, but Vhab really pissed me off yesterday. I just thought it was a crappy thing to do, to not only vote against me as a fellow mafia member but to kill @tj_PE just because I wanted to let her play. I guess there really is no honor among thieves. I've attached a screenshot for proof.
> 
> View attachment 13540


Also note that screenshot was from 21 hours ago, AFTER the vote went down.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

https://29a.ch/sandbox/2012/imageerrorlevelanalysis/


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP




----------



## Roarbark

JayKay0914 said:


> About there being potentially 3 mafia members instead of 2!
> 
> And me voting for vhab ending up with me being whacked.  XD


lmao



leggo PE said:


> Lies!


This, scripted to the extreme.


----------



## Roarbark

Me coming back to this thread after a 1 hr meeting with my Project Manager:


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

It is now 6:00pm.

The town lynched @Roarbark.

He was a member of the mafia.


----------



## Roarbark




----------



## NikR_PE

Roarbark said:


>


And he would have gotten away with it if it weren't for these meddling engineers


----------



## RBHeadge PE

So this round is still going on, right? @ChebyshevII_PE


----------



## NikR_PE

Seems so


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

RBHeadge PE said:


> So this round is still going on, right? @ChebyshevII_PE


It ain’t over ‘til I say it’s over.


----------



## Roarbark




----------



## RBHeadge PE

recalculating scenarios


----------



## leggo PE

Woohoo, townies got another one!


----------



## leggo PE

Who will make it through the night now...


----------



## RBHeadge PE

So in a conservative random guess universe I'd give the townies a 2/3 chance. But it looks like the townies have it figured out and will win in 23:05 hr.


----------



## ChaosMuppetPE

vhab49_PE said:


> Also note that screenshot was from 21 hours ago, AFTER the vote went down.


Nice try @vhab49_PE but the screen grab was taken roughly around 4 pm pacific time. I’m really surprised you got away with it. Shows how little the rest of you trust poor old chaos...


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

ChaosMuppetPE said:


> Nice try @vhab49_PE but the screen grab was taken roughly around 4 pm pacific time. I’m really surprised you got away with it. Shows how little the rest of you trust poor old chaos...


Yeah, so you could doctor it.


----------



## chart94 PE

@vhab49_PE and @ChaosMuppetPE right now


----------



## leggo PE

I'm not sure if I'll ever believe that @ChaosMuppetPE will ever not be a mafia... Kudos to @Roarbark for trying to play the townie card too. It was clever! But suspicious.


----------



## ChaosMuppetPE

leggo PE said:


> I'm not sure if I'll ever believe that @ChaosMuppetPE will ever not be a mafia... Kudos to @Roarbark for trying to play the townie card too. It was clever! But suspicious.


And why is that, oh modest moderator of moderating moderation?



vhab49_PE said:


> Yeah, so you could doctor it.


Maybe we should check the time of the original post.


----------



## leggo PE

And who has now joined the so ded crew?


----------



## User1

leggo PE said:


> And who has now joined the so ded crew?


Isn't it at midnight? Idk. I'm helpless anyway. I'll make a bevvie for whoever is next. Whiskey ok?


----------



## JayKay PE

JayKay!  Who is now...double-dead!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

@vhab49_PE died during the night.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Townie win: T-11:33 hr


----------



## RBHeadge PE




----------



## ChaosMuppetPE

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> @vhab49_PE died during the night.


YAY!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Y'all done did me dirty.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

ChaosMuppetPE said:


> YAY!


I didn't cheer &lt;audibly at least&gt; when you got deded.  I see how it is. Strong smear campaign. Mafia jerk.


----------



## NikR_PE

@ChebyshevII_PE I vote for @chart94

Lets get this out of the way so I can focus on work.


----------



## chart94 PE

I vote for @ChaosMuppetPE everyone they get into with seem to die...def mafia @ChebyshevII_PE


----------



## leggo PE

@ChebyshevII_PE I vote for @chart94 also. Bye bye mafia!

@vhab49_PE, you done darned good here!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

chart94 said:


> I vote for @ChaosMuppetPE everyone they get into with seem to die...def mafia @ChebyshevII_PE


Well duh, @ChaosMuppetPE has already been moved to the witless protection program and renamed.  Also, is already ded.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

vhab49_PE said:


> Well duh, @ChaosMuppetPE has already been moved to the witless protection program and renamed.  Also, is already ded.


I assumed @chart94 was casting a protest vote?


----------



## chart94 PE

If game of thrones taught me anything, no one is ever truly dead.. and in light of that revelation, I vote for @leggo PE . @ChebyshevII_PE and when it comes out at 6 today that i was just an innocent farmer trying to get home to my dog, you will all see that @leggo PE....


----------



## leggo PE

:rotflmao:


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Someone is not telling the truth.  I however, was, THE WHOLE TIME!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Busy morning. Have I mentioned how much I love this game?


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> Busy morning. Have I mentioned how much I love this game?


Tell us again!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

vhab49_PE said:


> Tell us again!


I love this game!


----------



## User1

I don't like being murdered. It's rude. I'm so ded.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

dead


----------



## NikR_PE

tj_PE said:


> I don't like being murdered. It's rude. I'm so ded.


Just one more day till your resurrection. Then you can avenge your death.


----------



## leggo PE

tj_PE said:


> I don't like being murdered. It's rude. I'm so ded.


I don't like you being murdered either.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

leggo PE said:


> I don't like you being murdered either.


Me either.

Dumb mafia.


----------



## leggo PE

vhab49_PE said:


> Me either.
> 
> Dumb mafia.


Same goes for you!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

NikR said:


> Monday is Just one more day till your resurrection. Then you can avenge your death.


fify


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

RBHeadge PE said:


> fix’d


fix’d


----------



## JayKay PE




----------



## Roarbark

My one contribution to the thread today will be to solidify stereotypes about Hawai'i using this snippet of a 1963 As-Built plan I'm using as reference for a project on O'ahu.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP




----------



## ChaosMuppetPE

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> View attachment 13549


I never understood why they were called pineapples. They don't grow on pines and they don't look like apples. I would've named em' alligator eggs. I guess that would make too much sense though.


----------



## ChaosMuppetPE

@vhab49_PE  Are you still mad at me?


----------



## JayKay PE

THAT'S NOT YOUR CAT.  FALSE.  ADVERTISING.


----------



## ChaosMuppetPE

JayKay0914 said:


> THAT'S NOT YOUR CAT.  FALSE.  ADVERTISING.


Go find another human group to hunt. There's not enough brains here for (2) zombies...


----------



## RBHeadge PE




----------



## DoctorWho-PE

ChaosMuppetPE said:


> @vhab49_PE  Are you still mad at me?
> 
> View attachment 13550


I dunno, what do you think.  Are you still a slandering, dead mafioso?


----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## ChaosMuppetPE

@RBHeadge PE Pineapple...


----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## DoctorWho-PE

ChaosMuppetPE said:


> @RBHeadge PE Pineapple...
> 
> View attachment 13551


Angry pineapple.

@ChebyshevII_PE I feel threatened by Chaos.  I don't like it.


----------



## RBHeadge PE




----------



## JayKay PE

ChaosMuppetPE said:


> Go find another human group to hunt. There's not enough brains here for (2) zombies...


ur meen. i dont want 2 play any more.


----------



## leggo PE

Yeah, on a more serious note, let's keep it polite and civil on these boards. We're all nice people, remember?


----------



## NikR_PE

I have some reservations about my vote. But i will stick to my current vote just because its more probable. In case the other scenario turns out to be true then the mafia deserve to win as that strategy was 3 layers deep.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

It is now 6:00pm.

The town (what’s left of it) lynched @chart94.

He was a regular townsfolk.

There is some good news, however...


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

...the game was actually over when @Roarbark was lynched. Town wins!

(please don’t hate me for dragging the rest of you on a wild goose chase)


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

And since I know everyone is wondering:

@RBHeadge PE was the doctor, and

@vhab49_PE was the cop.


----------



## NikR_PE

That makes sense. Because my confusion was that why didnt roarbark save chaos if there was another mafia. They could have won that night after killing tj


----------



## NikR_PE

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> (please don’t﻿﻿ hate me for dragging the rest of you on a wild goose chase)﻿﻿﻿


:banned:


----------



## RBHeadge PE

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> ...the game was actually over when @Roarbark was lynched. Town wins!











ChebyshevII_PE said:


> (please don’t hate me for dragging the rest of you on a wild goose chase)








gg everyone!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NikR said:


> :banned:






RBHeadge PE said:


>


...I think i’ll Let @Roarbark moderate the next one...


----------



## RBHeadge PE

@ChebyshevII_PE Who ded'd @vhab49_PE?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> ...I think i’ll Let @Roarbark moderate the next one...


If @Roarbark mods the next game, then how will the townies vote him out last to win the game?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

RBHeadge PE said:


> @ChebyshevII_PE Who ded'd @vhab49_PE?


Technically, @Roarbark requested @vhab49_PE be eliminated before he was killed off. You’ll notice the text was different: “died during the night” instead of “was killed during the night.” You know, like she was poisoned the day before or something.


----------



## Roarbark

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> And since I know everyone is wondering:
> 
> @vhab49_PE was the cop.﻿﻿


Thought so.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Roarbark said:


> Thought so.


It’s funny ‘cause she actually guessed all 3 of the special characters in this round


----------



## Roarbark

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> Technically, @Roarbark requested @vhab49_PE be eliminated before he was killed off. You’ll notice the text was different: “died during the night” instead of “was killed during the night.” You know, like she was poisoned the day before or something.


Before I was taken in I had a sleeper contact in the police station lace your uniform with microbeads of mercury.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Thanks for playing again, everyone   can’t wait until next time!


----------



## NikR_PE

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> It’s funny ‘cause she actually guessed all 3 of the special characters in this round


please elaborate? She did mention that there were only 3 questions allowed this round of the game.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NikR said:


> please elaborate? She did mention that there were only 3 questions allowed this round of the game.


Yep. So, she first asked about @Roarbark (mafia), then @RBHeadge PE (doctor), then @ChaosMuppetPE (mafia). I told her all of them were “not regular townsfolk.”


----------



## leggo PE

So @ChebyshevII_PE, you let two additional townsfolk die because you wanted the game to go longer?

Not really a fan of that. I  had a friend die and had to kill a stranger.

In the future, it would be nice to know the number of mafia per amount of people. Or just have the game announced over when it actually is over.

My two cents.


----------



## chart94 PE

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> It is now 6:00pm.
> 
> The town (what’s left of it) lynched @chart94.
> 
> He was a regular townsfolk.
> 
> There is some good news, however...


I didn’t get to make it back to my dog


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

leggo PE said:


> So @ChebyshevII_PE, you let two additional townsfolk die because you wanted the game to go longer?
> 
> Not really a fan of that. I  had a friend die and had to kill a stranger.
> 
> In the future, it would be nice to know the number of mafia per amount of people. Or just have the game announced over when it actually is over.
> 
> My two cents.


Yeah, I won’t be doing that again. I think keeping the # of mafia secret (within reason) is a necessary part of the game, but it was definitely a jerk move on my part to keep it going after the mafia was all gone.


----------



## NikR_PE

leggo PE said:


> So @ChebyshevII_PE, you let two additional townsfolk die because you wanted the game to go longer?
> 
> Not really a fan of that. I  had a friend die and had to kill a stranger.
> 
> In the future, it would be nice to know the number of mafia per amount of people. Or just have the game announced over when it actually is over.
> 
> My two cents.






ChebyshevII_PE said:


> Yeah, I won’t be doing that again. I think keeping the # of mafia secret (within reason) is a necessary part of the game, but it was definitely a jerk move on my part to keep it going after the mafia was all gone.


Thanks psychopath


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NikR said:


> Thanks psychopath


Any time, @NikR


----------



## chart94 PE

That was a great round! Had a lot of fun. I would def play again! If anyone is going to set up the next game!


----------



## ChaosMuppetPE

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> Yeah, I won’t be doing that again. I think keeping the # of mafia secret (within reason) is a necessary part of the game, but it was definitely a jerk move on my part to keep it going after the mafia was all gone.


I don't know, I certainly thought it was funny... hahaha.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

ChaosMuppetPE said:


> I don't know, I certainly thought it was funny... hahaha.


I was wondering why you didn’t say anything...


----------



## ChaosMuppetPE

leggo PE said:


> Yeah, on a more serious note, let's keep it polite and civil on these boards. We're all nice people, remember?


What about the Mechanical and Electrical folks? They are people too. I think.


----------



## ChaosMuppetPE

Roarbark said:


> Thought so.


It was a toss up for me between @vhab49_PE and @leggo PE. I highly suspected the two of them were private messaging at a minimum. I dunno though. I've already forgot what I was doing here.


----------



## ChaosMuppetPE

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> I was wondering why you didn’t say anything...


Cause I wanted @vhab49_PE and @leggo PE to squirm. I really wish you'd of killed @NikR and @chart94, and then let those two have it out. I was just gonna let it run its course. After all, I am the ChaosMuppet.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

ChaosMuppetPE said:


> Cause I wanted @vhab49_PE and @leggo PE to squirm. I really wish you'd of killed @NikR and @chart94, and then let those two have it out but I was just gonna let it run it's course. After all, I am the ChaosMuppet.


Perhaps it’s time for me to change my username now, too... ChebyChaos? Or Chaoshev...


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Whew.  My spidey sense wasnt going off on any of the remainders... So I was glad that I didnt have to vote.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> It’s funny ‘cause she actually guessed all 3 of the special characters in this round


BEST.COP.EVER.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Now that this round of Mafia is complete, I hope that @ChaosMuppetPE and I can be friends again.  Maybe next time we will be on the same side.


----------



## ChaosMuppetPE

vhab49_PE said:


> Now that this round of Mafia is complete, I hope that @ChaosMuppetPE and I can be friends again.  Maybe next time we will be on the same side.


We never stopped being friends. I’m just a bad friend...

I still believe my screenshot was good though. Can’t believe it didn’t at least get @NikR or @chart94. I mean, for real, I know that I am me but that HAD to at least look good. Admittedly, if I were not me and I was reading that from me, I would’ve been suspicious, but ultimately it would’ve put a significant amount of doubt in Not Me’s head...


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

ChaosMuppetPE said:


> We never stopped being friends. I’m just a bad friend...
> 
> I still believe my screenshot was good though. Can’t believe it didn’t at least get @NikR or @chart94. I mean, for real, I know that I am me but that HAD to at least look good. Admittedly, if I were not me and I was reading that from me, I would’ve been suspicious, but ultimately it would’ve put a significant amount of doubt in Not Me’s head...


Not bad friend.... good mafia.

I might have bought it if I had been not me.  But who knows.  @ChebyshevII_PEhad me doubting my strategy at the end there.


----------



## Roarbark

RBHeadge PE said:


> If @Roarbark mods the next game, then how will the townies vote him out last to win the game?


I was wondering this as well. 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
I can moderate next round, to give our mastermind @Chebster a chance to actually join in the fray. And give me a chance to.... not be mafia...

Disclaimer: I have an open office, and sometimes get pulled into random (project related) conversations and meetings at inopportune times, so I can't guarantee I'll always be able to announce things right at the appropriate hour like @ChebyshevII_PE did so well (We appreciate it), but I'll do my best. I may also alter the times lynchings and killings are announced slightly as well, since I am based in HI, I will not be up at 6:00am wherever the heck. *I will finalize these details and update whoever joins for next round.*

For now, tag me and let me know if you're in for the next round. 
@leggo PE
@vhab49_PE
@chart94
@ChebyshevII_PE
@vee043324
@JayKay0914
@NikR
@ChaosMuppetPE
@RBHeadge PE
@tj_PE
and
@Audi driver, P.E.

If you want to invite anyone else, please tag um in!

Respectfully yours,
Someone who can't possibly be mafia this time. Really.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I’m in, of course.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Sure.  Productivity was at an all time low on Wednesday, lets see if it can get worse yet.


----------



## leggo PE

I'm out. Thanks for thinking of me though!


----------



## User1

I'm in @Roarbarkfunny you'll still get to announce people being killed so like what if you just choose kn your own and disregard the Mafia requests? Then you're Mafia anyway!


----------



## chart94 PE

@Roarbark I’m in!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

@Roarbark I'm in


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

leggo PE said:


> I'm out. Thanks for thinking of me though!


Thanks for playing with us, @leggo PE! Hope your next few weeks are awesome.


----------



## ChaosMuppetPE

leggo PE said:


> I'm out. Thanks for thinking of me though!


Is it because of me? Did I offend you with my terrible jokes? It's because of me isn't it?


----------



## leggo PE

ChaosMuppetPE said:


> Is it because of me? Did I offend you with my terrible jokes? It's because of me isn't it?


More like due to big life events culminating from the last seven years of my life, involving some new bling and two weeks of vacation off in a distant tropical island.

So yeah, totally because of you!


----------



## ChaosMuppetPE

@leggo PE, I really was joking about taping on a scorpion tail and walking around like I moderate the place. Deep, deep, (ok very very deep down at the bottom of the Mariana trench deep) locked away in an unassuming small concrete encased pair of shoes somewhere in a far away corner of my bivalve reptilian heart, lies the skeleton of the faculty that humankind possesses known as rationality. He may be dead and basically undiscoverable by any scientific means, but I know he's there.  &lt;- After typing this I thought, "Just like the Jesus."  Then I thought, "Out of all the Jesus's people have claimed to be the Jesus over the years, I like the Black Jesus the best even though the hot dog Jesus down the street makes some awesome dogs. I hope my Jesus is basically Samuel L. Jackson when I get to meet him."


----------



## ChaosMuppetPE

leggo PE said:


> More like due to big life events culminating from the last seven years of my life, involving some new bling and two weeks of vacation off in a distant tropical island.
> 
> So yeah, totally because of you!


Dangit guys, she's getting handcuffed and sent to Guantanamo. I'm sorry @leggo PE, the Secret Service threatened me with the same thing. I will rescue you...


----------



## leggo PE

I was able to stay afloat for this long, but I'm about to get locked down!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

leggo PE said:


> I was able to stay afloat for this long, but I'm about to get locked down!


So are we talking literal, or figurative, ball-and-chain, here?


----------



## NikR_PE

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> I’m in, of course.


You forgot to tag him. Maybe you will suffer the same fate as @leggo PE in the 1st game


----------



## NikR_PE

@Roarbark i am in


----------



## ChaosMuppetPE

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> So are we talking literal, or figurative, ball-and-chain, here?


Since when do they have to be mutually exclusive? Maybe it’s both. I hear prison relationships are on the rise. Especially with death row inmates and we all know @leggo PE “erases” people...


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NikR said:


> You forgot to tag him. Maybe you will suffer the same fate as @leggo PE in the 1st game


Gah, fine.

@Roarbark @Roarbark @Roarbark @Roarbark @Roarbark @Roarbark @Audi driver, P.E. @Roarbark

...I’m in.


----------



## ChaosMuppetPE

@Roarbark, concerning my answer for playing, is Schrodinger’s cat dead, alive, neither, or both?


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

ChaosMuppetPE said:


> Is it because of me? Did I offend you with my terrible jokes? It's because of me isn't it?


I am at a bar in an old building and it has these crooked masonry walls you spoke of earlier this week. If drinking me can figure out how to post the photo of their solution i will.


----------



## Roarbark

2:12 pm me is jealous of drinking you. 

So far I've counted 7. Numbers are dwindling, we need fresh blood!

I got talked into going skydiving tomorrow (with engineering coworkers, of all things). If I'm not back on here by Monday, I may be bent out of shape, and someone else will have to moderate.


----------



## ChaosMuppetPE

Roarbark said:


> 2:12 pm me is jealous of drinking you.
> 
> So far I've counted 7. Numbers are dwindling, we need fresh blood!
> 
> I got talked into going skydiving tomorrow (with engineering coworkers, of all things). If I'm not back on here by Monday, I may be bent out of shape, and someone else will have to moderate.


I can moderate...


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

ChaosMuppetPE said:


> I can moderate...


But can you be a moderate moderator?


----------



## ChaosMuppetPE

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> But can you be a moderate moderator?


Only in moderation.


----------



## ChaosMuppetPE

vhab49_PE said:


> I am at a bar in an old building and it has these crooked masonry walls you spoke of earlier this week. If drinking me can figure out how to post the photo of their solution i will.


I just went with “not the cheapest solution.” I’m having them pour another foundation adjacent to the existing one and dowel back into it to account for the ridiculously out of plumb wall.


----------



## ChaosMuppetPE

ChaosMuppetPE said:


> I just went with “not the cheapest solution.” I’m having them pour another foundation adjacent to the existing one and dowel back into it to account for the ridiculously out of plumb wall.


@vhab49_PE I wanted to do something crafty, but this brain only works when it wants to. When contractors call me multiple times a day pushing me, it doesn’t want to. It wants to take said concrete, pour it around their feet, and dowel them right to the ocean floor.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

ChaosMuppetPE said:


> @vhab49_PE I wanted to do something crafty, but this brain only works when it wants to. When contractors call me multiple times a day pushing me, it doesn’t want to. It wants to take said concrete, pour it around their feet, and dowel them right to the ocean floor.


Spoken like a true mafia.


----------



## Roarbark

Survived . We're still a little short on people, so call on your posse.


----------



## ChaosMuppetPE

Someone needs to write a rap song parody called "Moderators" to the beat of Warren G's "Regulators".

Ok guys, you talked me into it. I'll be back soon...


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

ChaosMuppetPE said:


> @vhab49_PE I wanted to do something crafty, but this brain only works when it wants to. When contractors call me multiple times a day pushing me, it doesn’t want to. It wants to take said concrete, pour it around their feet, and dowel them right to the ocean floor.


I would not consider thier solultion crafty by any means.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Yo, we’re still short on players! Anyone have anyone they want to invite to the party...?


----------



## NikR_PE

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> Yo, we’re still short on players! Anyone have anyone they want to invite to the party...?


@Audi driver, P.E.


----------



## User1

@vee043324


----------



## User1

@Voomie


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

@ptatohed want to try playing mafia with us this round?


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

What in the actual hell happened here? I was gone all week on vacay.  Someone sum it up for me. I'm not looking through a million tags and pages.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Audi driver said:


> What in the actual hell happened here? I was gone all week on vacay.  Someone sum it up for me. I'm not looking through a million tags and pages.


Everyone died.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> Everyone died.


Hopefully I am one of them.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Audi driver said:


> Hopefully I am one of them.


You were still dead from the last game. You appear to be immune to zombification.

Do you want to play this next round? @Roarbark is taking over moderating for this round.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> You were still dead from the last game. You appear to be immune to zombification.
> 
> Do you want to play this next round? @Roarbark is taking over moderating for this round.


Honestly, I don't even know how to play.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Audi driver said:


> Honestly, I don't even know how to play.


Can I help explain anything?

Basically the town tries to eliminate the mafia via public voting during the day, while the mafia tries to eliminate the townsfolk secretly during the night.


----------



## User1

Audi driver said:


> Honestly, I don't even know how to play﻿.


we tagged you because we missed you. nobody really knows how to play we just fumble through it and accuse each other of murder by murdering each other.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

tj_PE said:


> nobody really knows how to play we just fumble through it and accuse each other of murder by murdering each other.


Sounds too close to reality.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

I have too much going on after being gone a week. I'll sit this one out.


----------



## User1

Audi driver said:


> I have too much going on after being gone a week. I'll sit this ﻿one out.


we still gonna tag you


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

tj_PE said:


> we still gonna tag you


But why?


----------



## User1

Audi driver said:


> But why?


don't you like it? :dunno:


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

I don't care, really. I don't even look at most of them, TBH.


----------



## ptatohed

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> @ptatohed want to try playing mafia with us this round?


Ahhhhh, what the H?  Why not?  Might need some coaching though!  Thanks for thinking of me guys.


----------



## ptatohed

Audi driver said:


> I don't care, really. I don't even look at most of them, TBH.




Hey, A.d., how's your weight loss doing?  If you remember, I was 210ish at my peak, some 4 or so years ago, and lost 30 lb down to 180 pretty quickly.  At some point over the following year or so, I started slowly approaching mid 190s again.  So.... I hit the diet/exercise hard yet again, but this time the pounds weren't coming off so easily!  Getting older sucks I guess.  I did get down to 185.  Well, since then I have drifted back to about 190 and have been plateaued there for a few years now.  I want to see 180 again but I'm accepting 190 as an allowable upper maximum for now.  I hope you've had more success than me.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

ptatohed said:


> Ahhhhh, what the H?  Why not?  Might need some coaching though!  Thanks for thinking of me guys.


Awesome! @Roarbark is moderating...just waiting for him to get us started. In the mean time, never hurts to recruit more people!


----------



## User1

ptatohed said:


> Ahhhhh, what the H?  Why not?  Might need some coaching though!  Thanks for thinking of me guys.


WOO!


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

ptatohed said:


> Hey, A.d., how's your weight loss doing?  If you remember, I was 210ish at my peak, some 4 or so years ago, and lost 30 lb down to 180 pretty quickly.  At some point over the following year or so, I started slowly approaching mid 190s again.  So.... I hit the diet/exercise hard yet again, but this time the pounds weren't coming off so easily!  Getting older sucks I guess.  I did get down to 185.  Well, since then I have drifted back to about 190 and have been plateaued there for a few years now.  I want to see 180 again but I'm accepting 190 as an allowable upper maximum for now.  I hope you've had more success than me.


In a nutshell= rollercoaster.  And not the fun kind. Think "wooden-throw-you-around-violently-sending-you-thru-tunnels-that-make-you-feel-like-you-will-be-decapitated" kind.


----------



## ChaosMuppetPE

Audi driver said:


> In a nutshell= rollercoaster.  And not the fun kind. Think "wooden-throw-you-around-violently-sending-you-thru-tunnels-that-make-you-feel-like-you-will-be-decapitated" kind.


I can’t even remember when I weighed 180lbs. It would’ve been over 20 years ago. My shoulders are as wide as a Mongolian that tried to reproduce asexually though. I weighed 210 in the military while running around 40 miles a week and around 220 in my brief MMA career (being on the light side of heavyweight sucks, btw). People always say little guys are faster and hit harder. I say those people have never been hit in the face by a 300 lb monster. I did have abs then, though. I miss those guys. When I married, they said “screw it,” and left me to fend for myself armed with only my puny personality. It’s like carrying a pocketknife into a gun fight...

 Anywho, I’m pushing 270 now. We should all have a weight loss competition and see who can defatify themselves the most over the next few months.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

ChaosMuppetPE said:


> I can’t even remember when I weighed 180lbs. It would’ve been over 20 years ago. My shoulders are as wide as a Mongolian that tried to reproduce asexually though. I weighed 210 in the military while running around 40 miles a week and around 220 in my brief MMA career (being on the light side of heavyweight sucks, btw). People always say little guys are faster and hit harder. I say those people have never been hit in the face by a 300 lb monster. I did have abs then, though. I miss those guys. When I married, they said “screw it,” and left me to fend for myself armed with only my puny personality. It’s like carrying a pocketknife into a gun fight...
> 
> Anywho, I’m pushing 270 now. We should all have a weight loss competition and see who can defatify themselves the most over the next few months.


I already did that.  Went from 215 to 185.  Then back to 194.  Sigh.


----------



## Roarbark

ptatohed said:


> Ahhhhh, what the H?  Why not?  Might need some coaching though!  Thanks for thinking of me guys.


@ptatohed Don't worry, we all need coaching.  . General idea (if you're not aware already), is each player is assigned a random HIDDEN role, and is either on the "good" side (Town) or "bad" side (Mafia). If there are multiple mafia, they know who eachother are. Townsfolk don't know what roles anyone else have. 

Each side is trying to eliminate the other, which is done by voting as follows:
During day, all members of the town (including those who are actually mafia members) vote to lynch 1 person. 
During night, members of the mafia secretly decide to whack one person. 

If all the mafia are eliminated town wins. If mafia outnumber the townsfolk, then the mafia wins. 

Additional rules/specifics forthcoming. 
Currently playing (8): @ChebyshevII_PE, @vhab49_PE, @tj_PE, @chart94, @RBHeadge PE, @ChaosMuppetPE, @NikR, @ptatohed
Hoping for at least 1 more participant (keep pming those posses), if not I'll make a rules post and dole out roles later (Hawaii time "later") today. We'll start the first day tomorrow morning.


----------



## Roarbark

Someone please provide a random seed between 1-5


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Roarbark said:


> Someone please provide a random seed between 1-5


4 (from https://www.random.org/)


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Roarbark said:


> Someone please provide a random seed between 1-5


OT; when coding, does anyone else use their license number as the seed for the random number generator?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

RBHeadge PE said:


> OT; when coding, does anyone else use their license number as the seed for the random number generator?


I haven’t, but that’s a great idea.


----------



## User1

NERD ALERT


----------



## Roarbark

As a Civ/Env I rarely get to do this "coding" thing you speak of. Maybe for data analysis.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Roarbark said:


> As a Civ/Env I rarely get to do this "coding" thing you speak of. Maybe for data analysis.


Hey, what’s a pirate’s favorite statistical analysis language?

”R.”


----------



## NikR_PE

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> Hey, what’s a pirate’s favorite statistical analysis language?
> 
> ”R.”


Why does a python live on land. Because its above C level


----------



## RBHeadge PE

As a NukeE - Fortran FTW!


----------



## NikR_PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> As a NukeE - Fortran FTW!


Tbh. Thats what i code in.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NikR said:


> Tbh. Thats what i code in.


Seen it, but haven’t had the pleasure yet. Although some of my coworkers have.


----------



## NikR_PE

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> Seen it, but haven’t had the pleasure yet. Although some of my coworkers have.


It very quick for the large matrix calcs required in FEA.


----------



## ChaosMuppetPE

I just prefer my VBA coding in excel sheets. It’s easy enough to write simple code there and I can actually name cells as my variables rather than having prompts. I diddled with C++ for a bit but I can’t remember all the symbols. Basic may be slightly slower in some instances, but it’s also much easier to remember the commands rather than punching in all those random characters that half retards like me can’t remember. On another note, if I fail the SE Lateral again, I may just promote myself to full retard.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

ChaosMuppetPE said:


> I just prefer my VBA coding in excel sheets. It’s easy enough to write simple code there and I can actually name cells as my variables rather than having prompts. I diddled with C++ for a bit but I can’t remember all the symbols. Basic may be slightly slower in some instances, but it’s also much easier to remember the commands rather than punching in all those random characters that half retards like me can’t remember. On another note, if I fail the SE Lateral again, I may just promote myself to full retard.


You may be one of the only people I will ever meet who “prefers” VB.


----------



## ChaosMuppetPE

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> You may be one of the only people I will ever meet who “prefers” VB.


Maybe outside of what I do, other languages are better. If there was another language that was linked to excel, it would probably be what I would use. For now, I've written some pretty nifty spreadsheets with VBA to avoid purchasing post tension programs and programs like enercalc. I love the fact that I don't have to program GUI's to go with it as the excel sheet already functions as my GUI. I don't understand where you can go wrong there, other than not having the feeling of superiority for learning fortran or python, VB actually does excellent work. If I had lots of shiny graphics, I'd try to learn the C languages again but oh well. VB ftw.

Forgot to mention that I'm super peeved about every conceivable program under the sun going subscription based. What happened to the days when you bought something you owned it?


----------



## ChaosMuppetPE

[No message]


----------



## RBHeadge PE

huge if true!


----------



## ChaosMuppetPE

RBHeadge PE said:


> huge if true!


Just imagine something I would say and put it there.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

ChaosMuppetPE said:


> Just imagine something I would say and put it there.


----------



## Roarbark

ChaosMuppetPE said:


> Maybe outside of what I do, other languages are better. If there was another language that was linked to excel, it would probably be what I would use. For now, I've written some pretty nifty spreadsheets with VBA to avoid purchasing post tension programs and programs like enercalc. I love the fact that I don't have to program GUI's to go with it as the excel sheet already functions as my GUI. I don't understand where you can go wrong there, other than not having the feeling of superiority for learning fortran or python, VB actually does excellent work. If I had lots of shiny graphics, I'd try to learn the C languages again but oh well. VB ftw.
> 
> Forgot to mention that I'm super peeved about every conceivable program under the sun going subscription based. What happened to the days when you bought something you owned it?


I typically used Python with Excel, there's a couple ways/addons to make them play nice with each-other (Datanitro [may be discontinued], and others).


----------



## Roarbark

Let’s play Mafia, "Roarbark-Can't-Possibly-Be-Mafia-This-Time" Edition!

Rules:
There are townsfolk, and Mafia members. Townsfolk are try to eliminate the Mafia before the Mafia eliminates them. The game ends when either all of the Mafia is eliminated (town wins), or there are fewer townsfolk than Mafia members (Mafia wins).

The Mafia members are going to privately tell me who they would like to eliminate during the night. I will reveal to everyone what happened the next morning.

During the day, everybody (townsfolk and Mafia) will publicly vote for a person to eliminate; I will eliminate the person with the most votes at the end of the day and reveal what their role was.

In addition to regular townsfolk and members of the Mafia, there is also a Doctor and a Cop. The Doctor can choose someone to “save” during the night; if they choose the same person the Mafia chose, then that player will escape elimination by the Mafia that night. The Cop can “investigate” players during the night.

The Mafia members know who each other are, but no one knows anyone else’s role except me. I am sending more specific instructions to the members of the Mafia, the Doctor, and the Cop. *If you did not receive a PM from me, then you are a regular townsfolk*.

You may use this thread to vote and post about the game. Anyone (playing or not playing, eliminated or not) can use this thread to speculate, discuss, accuse, or otherwise participate in the game; just please make sure to follow regular EB forum guidelines.

To vote on a person to eliminate, tag me (@Roarbark) and tell me specifically that 1) you are voting and 2) the username of the person you are voting to eliminate. Please submit your votes by 6:00pm Pacific Time; I will count votes after that time as being for the next day.

For Example: " @Roarbark, I'm voting for @vhab49_PE because they are a suspiciously good cop... They must have underworld connections."

*I will do my best to report who was lynched at 6:00 pm PST, but on days I am in the field, I may be unable to count votes until later.
Results should be posted by 9:00 pm PST at the latest.*

*I will announce overnight happenings as early as I can manage. Apologies in advance for making you all wait patiently for "Pacific Ocean time". *

Note that your vote only counts if you are playing and not yet eliminated. If there is a tie for most votes, I will pick one of the voted users at random. If there are no votes, I will pick a person at random (i.e. role will not matter) to eliminate; suffice it to say it’s in both groups’ best interest to vote for at least one person.

For reference, the players in this round are:

@RBHeadge PE

@tj_PE

@NikR

@ChebyshevII_PE

@ChaosMuppetPE

@vhab49_PE

@chart94

@ptatohed

If you have any questions, or you would like me to tell you which players are still standing, tag me and let me know!

The lynch mobbing will start tomorrow morning, 7/31/19!

Good luck to all of you.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

ChaosMuppetPE said:


> Just imagine something I would say and put it there.


Exactly.



ChaosMuppetPE said:


> I just prefer my VBA coding in excel sheets.






ChebyshevII_PE said:


> You may be one of the only people I will ever meet who “prefers” VB.


Mrs Headge does everything in Excel. She uses VB without realizing it. She studied geology and never had to learn proper programming &lt;insert stereotypical insult about geologists here&gt;, but is a real master with spreadsheets. Sometimes its faster her way, but I often feel like she could solve things a lot easier and faster with a simple z80 program.



ChebyshevII_PE said:


> Seen it, but haven’t had the pleasure yet. Although some of my coworkers have.


Speaking of doing things the hard way. There's an old joke that " FORTRAN was the language of choice for the same reason that three-legged races are popular. "

It's great if all you want to do is number crunching science. Everything else... not so much. 

I've known a few programmers who know the language, but leave it off their resume because they don't want to have to work with it ever again.



NikR said:


> It very quick for the large matrix calcs required in FEA.


lusone:


----------



## User1

#foreveranormie


----------



## User1

hashtags don't work on eb


----------



## NikR_PE

tj_PE said:


> #foreveranormie


i have come to the conclusion that the randomizer hates me.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NikR said:


> i have come to the conclusion that the randomizer hates me.


You just became a supporting member. Verrrrry suspicious... &lt;_&lt;


----------



## NikR_PE

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> You just became a supporting member. Verrrrry suspicious... &lt;_&lt;


That was yesterday brah.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NikR said:


> That was yesterday brah.


How convenient...the DAY BEFORE we start mobbing.

You’re on thin ice, boy.


----------



## NikR_PE

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> How convenient...the DAY BEFORE we start mobbing.
> 
> You’re on thin ice, boy.


Did you just assume my gender?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NikR said:


> Did you just assume my gender?


Seems so.

Now I’M on thin ice. Not only do I have to watch out for you, but also every Democrat everywhere...


----------



## NikR_PE

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> Seems so.
> 
> Now I’M on thin ice. Not only do I have to watch out for you, but also every Democrat everywhere...


Maybe we should move this mafia game to place with thicker ice. Or even better a place with no ice. I live in Chicago and am tired of ice in general.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NikR said:


> Maybe we should move this mafia game to place with thicker ice. Or even better a place with no ice. I live in Chicago and am tired of ice in general.


I could move it to the pile.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

NikR said:


> Maybe we should move this mafia game to place with thicker ice. Or even better a place with no ice. I live in Chicago and am tired of ice in general.


There should not be too much ice in July in Chicago... I'm only a bit west and WE don't have any ice.  Although I did see somewhere that up in the UP someone just came upon a snow/ice pile left over from winter.


----------



## NikR_PE

vhab49_PE said:


> There should not be too much ice in July in Chicago... I'm only a bit west and WE don't have any ice.  Although I did see somewhere that up in the UP someone just came upon a snow/ice pile left over from winter.


No ice right now. It actually very nice out today. But that does not mean I am not tired from the six months of ice we have every year. 

UP is crazy. I remember going to lake superior in Aug, and the water was still freezing.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

NikR said:


> No ice right now. It actually very nice out today. But that does not mean I am not tired from the six months of ice we have every year.


There is some serious truth right there.  Although this year we traded ice for rain and flooding, then high heat.    Right now it is apparently 75, which is right about my sweet spot.  Hmm, suddenly feeling a little under the weather....  might need to take a sick day.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Pretty sure the cascades still have plenty of ice on them.

And I’m here in the desert like, “where’s the zipper for my skin suit?”

(it’s 75 right now at 9:00, supposed to peak at 95)


----------



## NikR_PE

vhab49_PE said:


> might need to take a sick day.


Verrrrry suspicious... &lt;_&lt;


----------



## chart94 PE

This thread right now is veerrrrryyyyy suspicious...


----------



## User1

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> Pretty sure the cascades still have plenty of ice on them.
> 
> And I’m here in the desert like, “where’s the zipper for my skin suit?”
> 
> (it’s 75 right now at 9:00, supposed to peak at 95)


THIS IS WHY I LIVE ON THE BEST SIDE


----------



## RBHeadge PE

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> (it’s 75 right now at 9:00, supposed to peak at 95)


That's pretty much been the entire mid-Atlantic for the last few weeks...


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

RBHeadge PE said:


> That's pretty much been the entire mid-Atlantic for the last few weeks...


That’s what it sounds like, from all my friends out that way. You guys have it worse, too...much more humid than over here.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

tj_PE said:


> THIS IS WHY I LIVE ON THE BEST SIDE


Except when it’s 95 and no one has any AC (I remember you saying that you do, but that is certainly the exception over there)


----------



## User1

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> Except when it’s 95 and no one has any AC (I remember you saying that you do, but that is certainly the exception over there)


but then you just go to the beach. and it constitutes about 6 days a year of discomfort on average. still the best.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Everyone complains about the humidity, and I don't blame them per se. A high dew point certainly makes things worse in the summer. But I've lived, or spent enough time in deserts to prefer a humid environment over a dry one.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

tj_PE said:


> but then you just go to the beach. and it constitutes about 6 days a year of discomfort on average. still the best.


Oregon coast sounds amazing right now...


----------



## RBHeadge PE

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> Oregon coast sounds amazing right now...


Does Oregon have sandy beaches? I thought it was mostly rock beaches?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

RBHeadge PE said:


> Does Oregon have sandy beaches? I thought it was mostly rock beaches?


There is a healthy mix of both. My favorite spots are Depoe Bay, Newport, Lincoln City, and Cannon Beach. All of them have enough sand for it to be fun, but in most of those spots you can also do some spelunking if that’s your fancy.

For the record, many Washingtonians prefer the Oregon coast over the Washington coast.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Awright, let’s get this started.

@Roarbark I vote @ChaosMuppetPE, unless I get more convincing information. Anyone who says they “like” VBA smells of sketch. Plus, he was Mafia last time we played, and as we all know from last game, it’s likely that he is Mafia again.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> Awright, let’s get this started.
> 
> @Roarbark I vote @ChaosMuppetPE, unless I get more convincing information. Anyone who says they “like” VBA smells of sketch. Plus, he was Mafia last time we played, and as we all know from last game, it’s likely that he is Mafia again.


This is an interesting theory.


----------



## User1

vhab49_PE said:


> This is an interesting theory.


SUSPICIOUS SMILEY


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

tj_PE said:


> SUSPICIOUS SMILEY


Not suspicious.  Standard smiley.  Maybe suspicious smiley?   Or this one?


----------



## User1

vhab49_PE said:


> Not suspicious.  Standard smiley.  Maybe suspicious smiley?   Or thi﻿s one?


lol. everytime someone uses a basic/non expressive smiley i see it as suspicious and/or passive aggressive


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

tj_PE said:


> lol. everytime someone uses a basic/non expressive smiley i see it as suspicious and/or passive aggressive


I'm old school.    (Or : ) with out the space) is the way I have just done the smiley.  All these newfangled options!


----------



## Roarbark

So far I've got one vote (Cheb voting for ChaosMuppetSE), and some solid programming, smiley, and beachy discussion.


----------



## User1

vhab49_PE said:


> Not suspicious.  Standard smiley.  Maybe suspicious smiley?   Or this one?


whoa. they got way bigger. much suspicious


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

tj_PE said:


> whoa. they got way bigger. much suspicious


Old lady had to make bigger to see details.  Haha.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Roarbark said:


> and beachy discussion.


Where's your favorite beach?


----------



## chart94 PE

I am voting for @ChebyshevII_PE as a former don of the Mafia, i think he regressed to his old ways... @Roarbark


----------



## chart94 PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Where's your favorite beach?


Somewhere sippin something strong


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

chart94 said:


> Somewhere sippin something strong


Awesome alliteration, amigo.


----------



## User1

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> Awesome alliteration, amigo.﻿


NOT YOUR AMIGO HE VOTED YOU TO BE SO DED


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

tj_PE said:


> NOT YOUR AMIGO HE VOTED YOU TO BE SO DED


I figure that I can change peoples minds with kindness and understanding. If I die, I die. #yolo


----------



## Roarbark

RBHeadge PE said:


> Where's your favorite beach?


Not a huge beach person since i stopped body boarding. But, favorite beach.... Maybe Waimanalo? Or Cromwell's, for its sunset view   (&lt;- passive aggressive)


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Roarbark said:


> Not a huge beach person since i stopped body boarding. But, favorite beach.... Maybe Waimanalo? Or Cromwell's, for its sunset view   (&lt;- passive aggressive)


SO PASSIVE AGGRESSIVE... If I don't know better... I'd think you were in league with the mafia.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

vhab49_PE said:


> SO PASSIVE AGGRESSIVE... If I don't know better... I'd think you were in league with the mafia.


Well, he is the de-facto Don, so...


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Roarbark said:


> Not a huge beach person since i stopped body boarding. But, favorite beach.... Maybe Waimanalo? Or Cromwell's, for its sunset view   (&lt;- passive aggressive)


Also, I am a huge beach person.  When I go to the beach.


----------



## User1

YUGE BEACH


----------



## User1

vhab49_PE said:


> Also, I am a huge beach person.  When I go to the beach.


sames


----------



## User1




----------



## DoctorWho-PE

tj_PE said:


>


PASSIVE AGGRESSIVE!


----------



## Roarbark

Active aggressive


----------



## User1

HI ANDY WITH YOUR IPHONE IN MEXICO CITY YOU ARE NOT ALLOWED TO USE MY HULU THANKS BYE


----------



## User1

@ptatohed are you mafia?


----------



## Roarbark

Currently have 2/8 possible votes. Reminder for new folks, votes for day 1 must be cast by 6:00 PST (in ~2 hrs) to be counted. If there's a tie, the Randomizer will decide all of our fates.


----------



## User1

@RBHeadge PEare you Mafia?


----------



## User1

@vhab49_PEare you Mafia?


----------



## User1

@chart94are you Mafia?


----------



## User1

@NikRare you Mafia?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I like how ya’ll are just gonna let me die.


----------



## NikR_PE

@Roarbark i vote for @vhab49_PE


----------



## Roarbark

Getting pulled into a meeting literally right now. Will report back soon, bahaha.


----------



## NikR_PE

tj_PE said:


> @NikRare you Mafia?


No. Are you?


----------



## Roarbark

It is now (past) 6:00 pm.

There was a tie between @ChebyshevII_PE, @vhab49_PE, and @ChaosMuppetPE

The townsperson at the front of the lynch mob flipped a 3 sided coin, which decided who would be lynched.

The town lynched @vhab49_PE
As she is killed, a gun and badge tumble out of her jacket.

She was the cop.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Oh shoot. She was the cop again.


----------



## NikR_PE

Roarbark said:


> It is now (past) 6:00 pm.
> 
> There was a tie between @ChebyshevII_PE, @vhab49_PE, and @ChaosMuppetPE
> 
> The townsperson at the front of the lynch mob flipped a 3 sided coin, which decided who would be lynched.
> 
> The town lynched @vhab49_PE
> As she is killed, a gun and badge tumble out of her jacket.
> 
> She was the cop.


Crap. I just voted for Vhab, so that Cheby could see another round in his first game. But he could be mafia so I did not want to outright save him.


----------



## User1

Oh niouuuu I forgottttttt


----------



## User1

NikR said:


> No. Are you?


I am not!


----------



## chart94 PE

tj_PE said:


> @chart94are you Mafia?


Nope!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Good gravy. @NikR next time I'm voting for you without my randomizer. And my luck ill be the damn cop again.

Oh well, I guess death is what I deserve for forgetting to vote.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

tj_PE said:


> @vhab49_PEare you Mafia?


Bit late... But nope, obviously.


----------



## User1

Did you find anything out before you died and happen to leave it in a letter somewhere? Lol


----------



## Roarbark

tj_PE said:


> Did you find anything out before you died and happen to leave it in a letter somewhere? Lol


The junior deputy assigned by @vhab49_PE had just discovered something, and was in the process of phoning to notify when the lynching occurred. 
Shaken, the junior deputy has skipped town, and as far as I know he was the only one (Besides Vhab) who knew what the investigation yielded. Sorry


----------



## ptatohed

Audi driver said:


> In a nutshell= rollercoaster.  And not the fun kind. Think "wooden-throw-you-around-violently-sending-you-thru-tunnels-that-make-you-feel-like-you-will-be-decapitated" kind.


Understood, hang in there, I know it's tough.  Right now I have frickin baby carrots in in a bowl in front of me.  It should be orange Doritos in front of me, not orange vegetables!!!!


----------



## ptatohed

tj_PE said:


> @ptatohed are you mafia?


Am I allowed to answer???


----------



## Roarbark

ptatohed said:


> Am I allowed to answer???


You're allowed to say whatever you like! Everything you say can and will be held against you in a court of law.


----------



## Roarbark

Update: I realize now that I typically sleep away half of most of your work days. In the interest of keeping the game rolling, I've decided to announce night-happenings before I go to bed here in HI. 

A body has been found superglued to a cement block. The cement block was found at the bottom of a canal. The canal was filled with water. After some time at the coroner's, the body is finally identified as Mr. Cellophane. He finally stood out in a crowd. 
@chart94 was killed during the night.

(Note: All storytelling is mine, and shouldn't be taken as hints)


----------



## RBHeadge PE

...okay catching up on everything I missed last night.

So there are seven players remaining: including 1-3 mafia, and the doctor

@RBHeadge PE

@tj_PE

@NikR

@ChebyshevII_PE

@ChaosMuppetPE

@ptatohed

The game is still going on so the 0&lt;mafia&lt;4.

In our infinitesimal wisdom we and a d3 lynched the cop. It's not clear if the cop received enough useful information for her ghost to posthumously identify mobsters or even form a group of trusted good guys. Not ideal.

Unless stated otherwise, I'm leaving out the events where the doctor _finally_ guesses right. The event tree become too convoluted at this stage of the game with those probabilities and I have a day job... Similarly, I'm assuming blind guesses with no strategy. So the probabilities listed below are conservative for the townies. In the later stages, strategy overwhelms the dice - but I don't have enough data to guess how those will play out at this stage of the game.

If mafia=3

10% of townie win on day 4/5. Including winning a high noon shootout scenario.

7% we keep picking right the next couple days, but lose the shootout.

26% we pick right tonight but wrong tomorrow night and lose the town.

46% the game is over in 22 hours if we pick wrong tonight and the doctor protects the wrong person overnight. 11% chance we pick wrong but the doctor guesses right and we live to fight another day

if mafia=2

40% we win. This involves picking right in the evening at least once, and winning shootout scenarios. We could win in as soon as Day 3, or it could drag into day 5

43% we never pick right and we lose the town. 17% we lose in shootouts. The game could be over in a couple nights or possibly last into Day 5.

if mafia=1

14% we pick right and outright win tonight.

63% chance we pick right in the coming days or win the shootout.

77% total townie win


----------



## User1

ptatohed said:


> Am I allowed to answer???


would be extra suspicious if you added a


----------



## User1

@ChaosMuppetPE are you mafia?


----------



## User1

@ChebyshevII_PE are you mafia?


----------



## NikR_PE

I have a question. So far in all these games the first few rounds end up being random guesses. Later in the game sometimes coalitions emerge. I have never played this game before, so what is a good strategy to identify mafia in the early stages? @ChebyshevII_PE any suggestions?

Note: I will also be judging if you are mafia or townie based on your response  &lt;_&lt;


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NikR said:


> I have a question. So far in all these games the first few rounds end up being random guesses. Later in the game sometimes coalitions emerge. I have never played this game before, so what is a good strategy to identify mafia in the early stages? @ChebyshevII_PE any suggestions?
> 
> Note: I will also be judging if you are mafia or townie based on your response  &lt;_&lt;


Well, in f2f games, I would look for clues in body language or inflections. But obviously, those are hard to do in a forum game, so all I can really look at is the chain of events and people’s wording.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

tj_PE said:


> @ChebyshevII_PE are you mafia?


Negative.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

This looks awfully suspicious:


----------



## User1

based on my super scientific reasoning, I suspect I feel scared to share my suspicions because i might be killed


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

ptatohed said:


> Am I allowed to answer???


This also looks suspicious. But @tj_PE wondered the same thing during the first game. Almost made everyone suspect she was Mafia. (She wasn’t)


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

@Roarbark I vote @Roarbark. Definitely mafia again.


----------



## NikR_PE

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> @Roarbark I vote @Roarbark. Definitely mafia again.


But his rank says "definitely not mafia". Such confusing times.


----------



## NikR_PE

Should we stick to the idea that the quiet ones are mafia. 60% of the time it works every time.


----------



## User1

NikR said:


> Should we stick to the idea that the quiet ones are mafia. 60% of the time it works ﻿every time. ﻿﻿


that's what I'm thinking


----------



## NikR_PE

tj_PE said:


> that's what I'm thinking





Vote for ptato or chaos.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

@Roarbark I'm voting for @Audi driver, P.E. again


----------



## Roarbark

I'll be "in the field" most of the day today. If internet works in field trailer I should be able to sneak away for a bit at lynching time. 

Good luck everyone, happy lynching.  (    @tj_PE which is more passive aggressive? "" vs 'slightly smiling smiley').


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

K, @Roarbark I’m voting for @ChaosMuppetPE again


----------



## chart94 PE

Roarbark said:


> Update: I realize now that I typically sleep away half of most of your work days. In the interest of keeping the game rolling, I've decided to announce night-happenings before I go to bed here in HI.
> 
> A body has been found superglued to a cement block. The cement block was found at the bottom of a canal. The canal was filled with water. After some time at the coroner's, the body is finally identified as Mr. Cellophane. He finally stood out in a crowd.
> @chart94 was killed during the night.
> 
> (Note: All storytelling is mine, and shouldn't be taken as hints)


Well at least I finally got noticed... Mr. Cellophane's Ghost will now be haunting the rest


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Wait, @JayKay0914 isn’t playing?


----------



## NikR_PE

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> Wait, @JayKay0914 isn’t playing?


i realized that during yesterdays lynching. i thought i should not vote for her so she can at least see the second day. But then she was not on the list.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

I think she indicated that she would be busy this week?


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Me, permanantly silenced.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

vhab49_PE said:


> Me, permanantly silenced.


Until next game, anyhoo


----------



## JayKay PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> I think she indicated that she would be busy this week?


Nope.  That was @leggo PE.  I just was tired of getting killed first round all the time.  Playing isn't that fun when you don't get to play.  So i figured I'd sit this round out.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

JayKay0914 said:


> Nope.  That was @leggo PE.  I just was tired of getting killed first round all the time.  Playing isn't that fun when you don't get to play.  So i figured I'd sit this round out.


Sorry


----------



## ChaosMuppetPE

tj_PE said:


> @ChaosMuppetPE are you mafia?


Naw, girl. I'm just gangsta.


----------



## User1

JayKay0914 said:


> Playing isn't that fun when you don't get to play.  So i figured I'd sit this round out.


but you're also not having fun when you're not playing right? :dunno:  

also: 



for those gangstas.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

ChaosMuppetPE said:


> Naw, girl. I'm just gangsta.




Ok, this is Mayhem, but what I think of everytime I see your new name.


----------



## Roarbark

@JayKay0914 Why don't you love us anymore?


----------



## User1

OK So, based on my super true facts, I'm going to vote for @RBHeadge PE (nothing personal!♥) @Roarbark


----------



## Roarbark

JayKay0914 said:


> Nope.  That was @leggo PE.  I just was tired of getting killed first round all the time.  Playing isn't that fun when you don't get to play.  So i figured I'd sit this round out.


I told you guys you were jerks for lynching her the first round twice in a row.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

tj_PE said:


> OK So, based on my super true facts, I'm going to vote for @RBHeadge PE (nothing personal!♥) @Roarbark


----------



## JayKay PE

Roarbark said:


> I told you guys you were jerks for lynching her the first round twice in a row.


Nah.  It's all good.  Watching everything play out is pretty much the same thing I did both previous games only with less notifications, so it's fine.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Hey @Roarbark are you on hurricane watch right now? Or is it too far away?


----------



## Roarbark

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> Hey @Roarbark are you on hurricane watch right now? Or is it too far away?


I expect windy and rainy conditions (It's already been super windy/rain off and on the past few days, maybe unrelated to storms.) High-surf warning, etc. but both storms are weakening. I haven't heard too much about them. I'm also notoriously bad at paying attention to news, though. 

I should probably go to the store and get some water and tuna or something today just in case though...
I've still got the sparkling water I bought when last Cat 5 "Hurricane Lane" was barreling at us. That'll be enough, right?


----------



## User1

Roarbark said:


> High-surf warning


only surf while high?


----------



## Roarbark

tj_PE said:


> only surf while high?


No, no, you misunderstand. The surf ITSELF is high. We get these warnings when too many joints from CA get washed out to sea.
Surfers are prone to hear waves whisper things like "Dude.... seals are just dog mermaids". Dangerous situation.


----------



## NikR_PE

@Roarbark whats the tally? 

And stay safe. I think the hurricane is also part of mafia


----------



## Roarbark

NikR said:


> @Roarbark whats the tally?
> 
> And stay safe. I think the hurricane is also part of mafia


So far I have logged 2 votes

@ChebyshevII_PE voted for @ChaosMuppetPE
@tj_PE voted for @RBHeadge PE 
 

(&amp; @Hurricane voted for @Roarbark)


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NikR said:


> @Roarbark whats the tally?
> 
> And stay safe. I think the hurricane is also part of mafia


Dang it, someone should inform Erick that @Roarbark is definitely not Mafia!


----------



## Roarbark

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> Dang it, someone should inform Erick that @Roarbark is definitely not Mafia!


Definitely not. @Erick hear that?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Roarbark said:


> Definitely not. @Erick hear that?


Hurricanes have eyes, not ears. Try waving a flag or something.


----------



## Roarbark

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> Hurricanes have eyes, not ears. Try waving a flag or something.


----------



## ptatohed

tj_PE said:


> would be extra suspicious if you added a


My honest answer is no.  But including a   anyway, just for you.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

My reputation got me like:


----------



## ptatohed

Roarbark said:


> So far I have logged 2 votes
> 
> @ChebyshevII_PE voted for @ChaosMuppetPE
> @tj_PE voted for @RBHeadge PE
> 
> 
> (&amp; @Hurricane voted for @Roarbark)


I'll second Cheb and also vote for Chaos

@Roarbark, I vote to "wack" @ChaosMuppetPE

Did I do that right?  :S


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

ptatohed said:


> I'll second Cheb and also vote for Chaos
> 
> @Roarbark, I vote to "wack" @ChaosMuppetPE
> 
> Did I do that right?  :S


Perfect.


----------



## chart94 PE

From beyond the grave a rumble is heard. It whispers out @ptatohed and @ChebyshevII_PE seem like mafia oooooooo


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

chart94 said:


> From beyond the grave a rumble is heard. It whispers out @ptatohed and @ChebyshevII_PE seem like mafia oooooooo


Now the real question is, do ghosts tell the truth?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

I need some insurance.

@Roarbark I vote for @ChaosMuppetPE


----------



## NikR_PE

@Roarbark i trust @tj_PE and vote for @RBHeadge PE


----------



## Roarbark

It is now 6:00 pm PST.

3 folks have voted for @ChaosMuppetPE, 2 people voted for @RBHeadge PE. (1 of which slid in at the LAST MOMENT)

A large loosely organized mob marches up to @ChaosMuppetPE's house, and demands he show himself. He is caught attempting to climb out the window, terrified of the torches and oh-so-very-pointy toothpicks they wave in his direction. 

He is promptly stabbed to death. No evidence is found on his dead body.

He was a normal townsperson.


----------



## Roarbark

NikR said:


> @Roarbark i trust @tj_PE and vote for @RBHeadge PE


Calling it a little close there, bud! Next time maybe I'll wait a minute or so after the cut-off for stragglers like you.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Roarbark said:


> It is now 6:00 pm PST.
> 
> 3 folks have voted for @ChaosMuppetPE, 2 people voted for @RBHeadge PE. (1 of which slid in at the LAST MOMENT)
> 
> A large loosely organized mob marches up to @ChaosMuppetPE's house, and demands he show himself. He is caught attempting to climb out the window, terrified of the torches and oh-so-very-pointy toothpicks they wave in his direction.
> 
> He is promptly stabbed to death. No evidence is found on his dead body.
> 
> He was a normal townsperson.


DANGIT


----------



## NikR_PE

Roarbark said:


> Calling it a little close there, bud!


Yupp. Good it was not a result changing vote


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Okay, so we’re down to:

@NikR

@RBHeadge PE

@tj_PE

@ChebyshevII_PE

@ptatohed

There are obviously not 3 mafia, since the game would have ended by now. Unless @Roarbark is a total jerk and is continuing the game. (Seriously, what kind of monster would do that?)

That would mean there are &gt;= 3 townspeople, including possibly the doctor (unless that was @chart94). The game can’t possibly end overnight.


----------



## NikR_PE

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> Okay, so we’re down to:
> 
> @NikR
> 
> @RBHeadge PE
> 
> @tj_PE
> 
> @ChebyshevII_PE
> 
> @ptatohed
> 
> There are obviously not 3 mafia, since the game would have ended by now. Unless @Roarbark is a total jerk and is continuing the game. (Seriously, what kind of monster would do that?)
> 
> That would mean there are &gt;= 3 townspeople, including possibly the doctor (unless that was @chart94). The game can’t possibly end overnight.


Yup.

I think the choices could be clear after we wnow who is killed at night


----------



## NikR_PE

I think @tj_PE was on to something.


----------



## Roarbark

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> Unless @Roarbark is a total jerk and is continuing the game.


I'm definitely not mafia. I make no promises about how jerky I am.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Roarbark said:


> I'm definitely not mafia. I make no promises about how jerky I am.


Eww, dog jerky sounds terrible. I’ll take beef, tyvm


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Roarbark said:


> I make no promises about how jerky I am.


----------



## ChaosMuppetPE

> 8 hours ago, vhab49_PE said:



That's pretty much how I get to work every morning.


----------



## ChaosMuppetPE

Roarbark said:


> It is now 6:00 pm PST.
> 
> 3 folks have voted for @ChaosMuppetPE, 2 people voted for @RBHeadge PE. (1 of which slid in at the LAST MOMENT)
> 
> A large loosely organized mob marches up to @ChaosMuppetPE's house, and demands he show himself. He is caught attempting to climb out the window, terrified of the torches and oh-so-very-pointy toothpicks they wave in his direction.
> 
> He is promptly stabbed to death. No evidence is found on his dead body.
> 
> He was a normal townsperson.


TBH, that's the first time anyone has ever called me normal. I'm flattered.


----------



## Roarbark

RBHeadge PE said:


>


Related: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4B1ZQcbSvdU (Jerk it out).

*Sorry for giant picture.*



ChebyshevII_PE said:


> Eww, dog jerky sounds terrible. I’ll take beef, tyvm


I think I'm a coyote. Open to other ideas though.





CREDIT/THING I'M TOTALLY STEALING FOR MY AVATAR, AND FEEL A LITTLE BAD: FALSEKNEES, Comic artist.


----------



## Roarbark

Overnight Events
@ptatohed when you go home after the lynching you sit down to eat some dinner, and drink an alcoholic beverage or two while you ponder the day's events and the quirks of mob psychology. You start to feel funny after the second drink... Not normal funny. You feel a sharp pain in your stomach, and you pass out as you stand up to call an ambulance....




.
.
.
.You come to several hours later, in the middle of the night. You have a huge lump on your head where you hit it as you fell, and there is a pool of foul smelling liquid on the ground beside you. It seems someone (you can't remember who) paid a visit and pumped your stomach. You feel dehydrated, and a little groggy, but you think you'll be okay for now. During the night, the doctor was able to prevent the untimely death of @ptatohed.(Note: All storytelling is mine, and shouldn't be taken as hints)


----------



## ptatohed

I love it!!


----------



## User1

YAY POTATO HAS BEEN SAAAAVEDDDD


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Day Three Game Theory Analysis


----------



## chart94 PE

The ghost whispers were wrong... we’re wrong... were wrong... ooooooooo


----------



## NikR_PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Day Three Game Theory Analysis


----------



## RBHeadge PE

@Roarbark, I'm voting for @NikR


----------



## NikR_PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> @Roarbark, I'm voting for @NikR


that's petty.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

@Roarbark i’m Thinking @RBHeadge PE


----------



## User1

I'm sorry rb still nothing personal! @RoarbarkI am voting @RBHeadge PEagain

I hate this! But also kinda love it.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Speaking from the beyond....

If only I could remember what that voice said on the phone about my investigation.... but there is a blur on the events leading up to my death.  Avenge me, my townspeople!  Protect the doctor!


----------



## User1

Nothing for 6 hours?!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

tj_PE said:


> Nothing for 6 hours?!


Everyone’s skeerd


----------



## Roarbark

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> Everyone’s skeerd


I'm not.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Roarbark said:


> I'm not.


Obviously not mafia


----------



## Roarbark

Currently there are 2 lynch votes for @RBHeadge PE and 1 vote for @NikR.

There are 5 village people still alive.


----------



## User1

@ptatohedyou need to vote! Not for me please


----------



## NikR_PE

@Roarbark i vote for @RBHeadge PE


----------



## RBHeadge PE




----------



## RBHeadge PE

@Roarbark I vote for @tj_PE.


----------



## NikR_PE

@Roarbark i change my vote to @tj_PE


----------



## RBHeadge PE

6:00 pacific


----------



## Roarbark

Voting is now done for the day. Standby.


----------



## Roarbark

Word that the mafia attempted to take @ptatohed out has spread around the entire town by now. Several of the members of the town, including @ChebyshevII_PE, @tj_PE, and @NikR lead the crowd to @RBHeadge PE's door. Finding it locked, and receiving no answer, they break it down using several axes "borrowed" from the local fire department's office. 

They find RB holed up in a hidden side room with walls made of cool dirt, sitting on a small briefcase. 

In the heat of the moment, it's very difficult to tell what happens, but a shot rings out, and @RBHeadge PE crumples to the floor. 

@tj_PE and @RBHeadge PE both received 2 votes. The randomizer selected @RBHeadge PE 2/3 times. The town has lynched @RBHeadge PE. He was a member of the Mafia.


----------



## RBHeadge PE




----------



## User1

NikR said:


> @Roarbark i change my vote to @tj_PE


WHAT

Tomorrow, 

@Roarbarki vote for @NikR

#nothingpersonal


----------



## Roarbark

@tj_PE, @NikR, @ChebyshevII_PE, @ptatohed. You are the remaining people in the game.
Would you like me to continue into the weekend, or wait for Monday to continue the game? I don't care either way.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Whatever everyone else wants.


----------



## NikR_PE

Lets just get it over with tomorrow.


----------



## ptatohed

Sorry, just getting to my computer now at 1am "today" (yesterday 08-02) at 1am.  @Roarbark, sorry, I think @NikR needs to be "dealt with".


----------



## Roarbark

ptatohed said:


> Sorry, just getting to my computer now at 1am "today" (yesterday 08-02) at 1am.  @Roarbark, sorry, I think @NikR needs to be "dealt with".


Should I consider this a vote for NikR for 8/3/19?


----------



## ptatohed

Roarbark said:


> Should I consider this a vote for NikR for 8/3/19?


I guess that's only fair.  But it is "my" 08-02 as I have not gone to bed yet.


----------



## Roarbark

ptatohed said:


> I guess that's only fair.  But it is "my" 08-02 as I have not gone to bed yet.


Lynching vote cutoff is 6:00 PST each day, so you have to vote by that time in a given day for it to count! It's still 8/2 here too, but the 8/2 lynching has already claimed it's victim.   

Either way, confirm what you'd like to do lynch wise anytime before tomorrow at 6:00 PST. But now, it is the middle of the night, and time for the night narration. Cover your kids' eyes and ears:


----------



## Roarbark

***Disclaimer: This got a little intense. Post is rated Mafia-Violence-PG.***

@ChebyshevII_PE, you wake up to the sound of shattering glass. Straining to hear, you jump out of bed and close your hand around the aluminum baseball bat you've kept at your bedside ever since you moved to this damned town. 

You creep out into the hallway, just in time to see the front door creak open. A huge mastiff stands in the doorway, and you hear a low guttural snarl.  Involuntarily, you take a few steps backwards before you even notice the shadowy figure behind the dog. You hear a short laugh as the chain rattles to the ground, and the dog bounds toward you. 

You aren't quick enough. You swing the bat downwards, but it glances off the mastiff's back as its jaws clamp around your calf, and you're knocked to the ground. You hear a snap as you kick out, catching the dog, but causing an explosion of pain in your leg. 

The figure calls the dog off and walks up to you, kicking the bat down the hall, away from your outstretched hand.

"You couldn't let it be, could you..." is the last thing you hear. A switchblade flashes across your line of sight. Your hands come away from your throat wet with blood. 

It doesn't hurt as much as you thought it would. 

@ChebyshevII_PE was killed during the night.

Remaining players alive, in no particular order, are @tj_PE, @NikR, and @ptatohed.


----------



## ptatohed

Roarbark said:


> ***Disclaimer: This got a little intense. Post is rated Mafia-Violence-PG.***
> 
> @ChebyshevII_PE, you wake up to the sound of shattering glass. Straining to hear, you jump out of bed and close your hand around the aluminum baseball bat you've kept at your bedside ever since you moved to this damned town.
> 
> You creep out into the hallway, just in time to see the front door creak open. A huge mastiff stands in the doorway, and you hear a low guttural snarl.  Involuntarily, you take a few steps backwards before you even notice the shadowy figure behind the dog. You hear a short laugh as the chain rattles to the ground, and the dog bounds toward you.
> 
> You aren't quick enough. You swing the bat downwards, but it glances off the mastiff's back as its jaws clamp around your calf, and you're knocked to the ground. You hear a snap as you kick out, catching the dog, but causing an explosion of pain in your leg.
> 
> The figure calls the dog off and walks up to you, kicking the bat down the hall, away from your outstretched hand.
> 
> "You couldn't let it be, could you..." is the last thing you hear. A switchblade flashes across your line of sight. Your hands come away from your throat wet with blood.
> 
> It doesn't hurt as much as you thought it would.
> 
> @ChebyshevII_PE was killed during the night.
> 
> Remaining players alive, in no particular order, are @tj_PE, @NikR, and @ptatohed.


Ouch.  Cheb was a townsperson?


----------



## chart94 PE

Damn @Roarbark should be a writer in Hollywood with these plots!!!


----------



## NikR_PE

Damn good storytelling.

@Roarbark i vote for @tj_PE


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Roarbark said:


> ***Disclaimer: This got a little intense. Post is rated Mafia-Violence-PG.***
> 
> @ChebyshevII_PE, you wake up to the sound of shattering glass. Straining to hear, you jump out of bed and close your hand around the aluminum baseball bat you've kept at your bedside ever since you moved to this damned town.
> 
> You creep out into the hallway, just in time to see the front door creak open. A huge mastiff stands in the doorway, and you hear a low guttural snarl.  Involuntarily, you take a few steps backwards before you even notice the shadowy figure behind the dog. You hear a short laugh as the chain rattles to the ground, and the dog bounds toward you.
> 
> You aren't quick enough. You swing the bat downwards, but it glances off the mastiff's back as its jaws clamp around your calf, and you're knocked to the ground. You hear a snap as you kick out, catching the dog, but causing an explosion of pain in your leg.
> 
> The figure calls the dog off and walks up to you, kicking the bat down the hall, away from your outstretched hand.
> 
> "You couldn't let it be, could you..." is the last thing you hear. A switchblade flashes across your line of sight. Your hands come away from your throat wet with blood.
> 
> It doesn't hurt as much as you thought it would.
> 
> @ChebyshevII_PE was killed during the night.
> 
> Remaining players alive, in no particular order, are @tj_PE, @NikR, and @ptatohed.


I knew this was coming.

Avenge me...


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

@ptatohed you are the deciding vote...

EDIT: sorry, didn’t see all your posts before I wrote this


----------



## NikR_PE

ptatohed said:


> Cheb was a townsperson﻿﻿﻿?


Yeah man. Tj got to him at night.


----------



## User1

NikR said:


> Yeah man. Tj got to him at night.


Lies!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

chart94 said:


> Damn @Roarbark should be a writer in Hollywood with these plots!!!






NikR said:


> Damn good storytelling.
> 
> @Roarbark i vote for @tj_PE


Agreed. When this round is over, maybe he'll release the alternate ending to last night's coin toss.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

So, dead as I may be, I do want to point out that RB and Nik both changed their vote to tj at the last possible minute yesterday...seems suspicious.


----------



## NikR_PE

Lies


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NikR said:


> Lies


Historized:


----------



## NikR_PE

Lies


----------



## RBHeadge PE




----------



## NikR_PE

@ChebyshevII_PE why do have 'mafia in your rank? Hmm


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NikR said:


> @ChebyshevII_PE why do have 'mafia in your rank? Hmm


Well, I’m dead, so what does it matter?


----------



## User1

@ptatohedhalp!


----------



## Roarbark

Mr @ptatohed is nocturnal and was awake when I was posting last night, so not sure if they're around. This exchange implies they'd like to vote for NikR, but they didn't explicitly do it .



ptatohed said:


> Sorry, just getting to my computer now at 1am "today" (yesterday 08-02) at 1am.  @Roarbark, sorry, I think @NikR needs to be "dealt with".





Roarbark said:


> Should I consider this a vote for NikR for 8/3/19?





ptatohed said:


> I guess that's only fair.  But it is "my" 08-02 as I have not gone to bed yet.






RBHeadge PE said:


> Agreed. When this round is over, maybe he'll release the alternate ending to last night's coin toss.


Maybe I will. Extended release version


----------



## NikR_PE

Roarbark said:


> Mr @ptatohed is nocturnal and was awake when I was posting last night, so not sure if they're around. This exchange implies they'd like to vote for NikR, but they didn't explicitly do it .
> 
> Maybe I will. Extended release version


Yeah he was up 1am pacific. Probably partying with fermented ptato beverages


----------



## User1

@ptatohedhalp! Please!


----------



## User1

Roarbark said:


> Mr @ptatohed is nocturnal and was awake when I was posting last night, so not sure if they're around. This exchange implies they'd like to vote for NikR, but they didn't explicitly do it .
> 
> Maybe I will. Extended release version


He approved it. Make @NikRso ded


----------



## User1

Byeeeeeee


----------



## NikR_PE

tj_PE said:


> He approved it. Make @NikRso ded


Lies again.

We talked this morning. He approved to vote against you.


----------



## User1

NikR said:


> Lies again.
> 
> We talked this morning. He approved to vote against you.


Today we will know.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

NikR said:


> Probably partying with fermented ptato beverages


Stoli?


----------



## NikR_PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Stoli?


If only


----------



## ptatohed

I'm a little slow, sorry, so what's the living count?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

ptatohed said:


> I'm a little slow, sorry, so what's the living count?


@tj_PE, @NikR, @ptatohed are alive.

so far 1 vote each for @tj_PE and @NikR


----------



## Roarbark

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> @tj_PE, @NikR, @ptatohed are alive.
> 
> so far 1 vote each for @tj_PE and @NikR


@ptatohed note this is NOT counting you! @tj_PE voted for @NikR, @NikR voted for @tj_PE.
 I'm 85% sure you were voting when you said 



ptatohed said:


> @Roarbark, sorry, I think @NikR needs to be "dealt with".


when we talked yesterday, but please confirm.


----------



## Roarbark

*Attempts to write story text that can go either way*


----------



## NikR_PE

So.... @Roarbark


----------



## Roarbark

I put way too much effort into this, but had to give it a decent end . I came this far...@tj_PE had 1 vote, and @NikR had 1 (and a half?) votes. Mildly gray area. I feel like NikR basically got voted against by Ptato, so: The remaining townspeople find @ChebyshevII_PE mangled body in the morning. Everyone has their suspicions who the killer was, but he has gone missing. It takes until almost midday before someone runs up with a tip that he was sighted heading into the forest along the edge of the town. Stopping by @vhab49_PE locker, you grab her gun, checking that it's still loaded. You trek through the forest. After about 20 minutes, you hear a gunshot. Running towards the sound, a strained sound catches your ear. You see @NikR, laying back against a tree. His leg is drenched red. You think you can see a fresh bullet wound, but there is no-one else here. He laughs weakly when you tell him to freeze, and train vhab's revolver on him. He lays back against a tree, grimacing in pain. A moment later, his cell phone rings. You demand he answer it, on speaker phone. NikR glances down at it as he holds it out to you. "It's yours. He'll be asking for you anyway.."Confused, you take the phone. The voice on the other side is jarringly calm., and doesn't waste time on pleasantries. "tj_PE. Ptatohed... Have you ever tried to stop a river from flowing?... You scoop your hand down there, into someone else's business, and try to hold back the water? It doesn't work. We flow around you. We push you over, surround you, cut off your air... If we need to, we disappear into the ground, slip through the cracks in your fingers...." The voice pauses."I have business to attend to... But this. isn't. over."As you look up from the phone, NikR has pulled out a gun. His gun rings out twice in rapid succession before you're able to react. The petals of red on NikR's leg continue to bloom. 
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------From a 1 to 1 tie, @tj_PE was selected by the Randomizer (NikRizer no more). The town has been decimated by the violent streak. Is anyone a winner here?


----------



## NikR_PE

Roarbark said:


> I put way too much effort into this, but had to give it a decent end . I came this far...@tj_PE had 1 vote, and @NikR had 1 (and a half?) votes. Mildly gray area. I feel like NikR basically got voted against by Ptato, so: The remaining townspeople find @ChebyshevII_PE mangled body in the morning. Everyone has their suspicions who the killer was, but he has gone missing. It takes until almost midday before someone runs up with a tip that he was sighted heading into the forest along the edge of the town. Stopping by @vhab49_PE locker, you grab her gun, checking that it's still loaded. You trek through the forest. After about 20 minutes, you hear a gunshot. Running towards the sound, a strained sound catches your ear. You see @NikR, laying back against a tree. His leg is drenched red. You think you can see a fresh bullet wound, but there is no-one else here. He laughs weakly when you tell him to freeze, and train vhab's revolver on him. He lays back against a tree, grimacing in pain. A moment later, his cell phone rings. You demand he answer it, on speaker phone. NikR glances down at it as he holds it out to you. "It's yours. He'll be asking for you anyway.."Confused, you take the phone. The voice on the other side is jarringly calm., and doesn't waste time on pleasantries. "tj_PE. Ptatohed... Have you ever tried to stop a river from flowing?... You scoop your hand down there, into someone else's business, and try to hold back the water? It doesn't work. We flow around you. We push you over, surround you, cut off your air... If we need to, we disappear into the ground, slip through the cracks in your fingers...." The voice pauses."I have business to attend to... But this. isn't. over."As you look up from the phone, NikR has pulled out a gun. His gun rings out twice in rapid succession before you're able to react. The petals of red on NikR's leg continue to bloom.
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------From a 1 to 1 tie, @tj_PE was selected by the Randomizer (NikRizer no more). The town has been decimated by the violent streak. Is anyone a winner here?


Nice ending. Why you gotta do us like that.

And my apologies to everybody i annoyed with pm's.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Ok, wait. TJ was townie, Ptatohed was Townie, and NikR was Mafia, right?


----------



## NikR_PE

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> Ok, wait. TJ was townie, Ptatohed was Townie, and NikR was Mafia, right?


Yes.

Were you the doc?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NikR said:


> Yes.
> 
> Were you the doc?


I was.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> Ok, wait. TJ was townie, Ptatohed was Townie, and NikR was Mafia, right?


Wait, you didn't know already?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> I was.


Why did you pick @ptatohed a couple nights ago? Was it random? We didn't have a chance to win under any rationale-play scenario after that assassination failed?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

RBHeadge PE said:


> Why did you pick @ptatohed a couple nights ago? Was it random? We didn't have a chance to win under any rationale-play scenario after that assassination failed?


It wasn’t completely random. My first choice was you, but then I got suspicious and changed my guess.

Let me tell you what happened.

After the lynching of @ChaosMuppetPE, I was devastated. I was certain that he was the Mafia.

To cool my head, I took a different route home. My intention was to visit @RBHeadge PE, and stay close in case the mafia came by.

But on my way, I noticed him and @NikR, nearly around the same time, going to a back alley. I noticed they were talking, but I had no idea who they were talking to or what they were talking about:


Sure, there was no proof, but why were these two the only ones seemingly conspiring? I kept my distance and hoped they didn’t spot me.

I then made my way back towards @ptatohed‘s place, and decided to wait and see what happened. By the time I got there, he had been slumped over at his desk, unconscious. I knew this had to be the Mafia’s doing, so I quickly acted and pumped his stomach. Not wanting to be seen, I slipped into the shadows.

The next day, I spoke with @tj_PE and @ptatohed, revealed who I was, and informed them of my suspicions.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

RBHeadge PE said:


> Wait, you didn't know already?


I knew (or at least 99% sure), I was just a little confused by Roar’s very last statement.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

@RBHeadge PE you should read my updated post.


----------



## NikR_PE

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> The﻿ next﻿ day, I ﻿spoke with @tj_PE and @ptatohed, revealed who I was, and informed them of﻿ my ﻿suspici﻿on﻿s﻿.﻿﻿﻿﻿﻿﻿


I told @RBHeadge PE after the unsuccessful assasination, that if we are not part of any message groups they have already figured us out.


----------



## User1

@ptatoheds vote should have counted.. I think @NikRbribed @Roarbark. The Mafia has money ya know.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Also I don’t think @ptatohed actually knew they were part of my PM message group...


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Also, excellent moderating, @Roarbark! The storytelling was a really nice touch.


----------



## User1

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> Also, excellent moderating, @Roarbark! The storytelling was a really nice touch.


AGREE!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> To cool my head, I took a different route home. My intention was to visit @RBHeadge PE, and stay close in case the mafia came by.
> 
> But on my way, I noticed him and @NikR, nearly around the same time, going to a back alley. I noticed they were talking, but I had no idea who they were talking to or what they were talking about:View attachment 13599


How long have you been keeping that screengrab?

I didn't think that it showed the PM use if another EB.com page was open? I was usually careful about that...


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

RBHeadge PE said:


> How long have you been keeping that screengrab?
> 
> I didn't think that it showed the PM use if another EB.com page was open? I was usually careful about that...


I think there’s something weird with how EB caches information. I’ve noticed other oddities, too.

I kept it that night so I could reveal it like this later.


----------



## User1

Shit man all yall way more advanced than me.


----------



## ptatohed

Nicely played everyone.  Thanks @Roarbark!


----------



## Roarbark

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> I think there’s something weird with how EB caches information. I’ve noticed other oddities, too.
> 
> I kept it that night so I could reveal it like this later.


Seriously, nice detective work, Doc. Also nice detective work again, @vhab49_PE investigated NikR right before she got lynched, but didn't get a chance to act on it.



tj_PE said:


> Shit man all yall way more advanced than me.


I mean, you've lived to the end most of these games though, so you're doin something right.

Hope I didn't tread on any toes with the storytelling, I'm leaning towards I should have counted the ptatohead vote too, so in that case town would have won that game, with 2 people left alive (tj/ptato). Clutch save by Dr. maybe saved the game.

Let me know if everyone's up for another game this upcoming week. 
@chart94@JayKay0914@ChebyshevII_PE@vhab49_PE@NikR@RBHeadge PE@tj_PE@ptatohed@vee043324@ChaosMuppetPE (@everyoneelse)


----------



## User1

in


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

@Roarbark i’m In!


----------



## ptatohed

@Roarbark  I'll give it another go, thanks.  But I feel bad that I usually don't sit at the computer until the family is asleep (no, I am not a phone surfer, I like my big screen, keyboard, and mouse).  And I am on vacation last and this week!  It's even harder during a work week.  So, if my early a.m. voting doesn't hinder your guys' game, count me in, thanks.


----------



## chart94 PE

Roarbark said:


> Seriously, nice detective work, Doc. Also nice detective work again, @vhab49_PE investigated NikR right before she got lynched, but didn't get a chance to act on it.
> 
> I mean, you've lived to the end most of these games though, so you're doin something right.
> 
> Hope I didn't tread on any toes with the storytelling, I'm leaning towards I should have counted the ptatohead vote too, so in that case town would have won that game, with 2 people left alive (tj/ptato). Clutch save by Dr. maybe saved the game.
> 
> Let me know if everyone's up for another game this upcoming week.
> @chart94@JayKay0914@ChebyshevII_PE@vhab49_PE@NikR@RBHeadge PE@tj_PE@ptatohed@vee043324@ChaosMuppetPE (@everyoneelse)


Im in! This game is great!


----------



## Roarbark

ptatohed said:


> @Roarbark  I'll give it another go, thanks.  But I feel bad that I usually don't sit at the computer until the family is asleep (no, I am not a phone surfer, I like my big screen, keyboard, and mouse).  And I am on vacation last and this week!  It's even harder during a work week.  So, if my early a.m. voting doesn't hinder your guys' game, count me in, thanks.


No prob, you can vote whenever you want, as long as you keep in mind when I need to make tallys by. Votes count for the next lynching, which happen at 6:00 PST.

A new character, the insomniac  .


----------



## RBHeadge PE

@Roarbark I'm in


----------



## NikR_PE

@Roarbark i am in.


----------



## ptatohed

Roarbark said:


> No prob, you can vote whenever you want, as long as you keep in mind when I need to make tallys by. Votes count for the next lynching, which happen at 6:00 PST.
> 
> A new character, the insomniac  .


Correct.  (@ptatohed types this at 1:50am)


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

I can be in again.


----------



## User1

vhab49_PE said:


> I can be in again.


that's what he said


----------



## JayKay PE

I'd like to be in!  I was a big fan of reading the 'story' and I figure I'll try to play!


----------



## Roarbark

I'll draw roles sometime today, when I'm back from field, or in trailer, and we'll start tomorrow morning, good luck everyone


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

@ChaosMuppetPE you in?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

JayKay0914 said:


> I'd like to be in!  I was a big fan of reading the 'story' and I figure I'll try to play!


Let's all agree not to vote for @JayKay0914 on the first ballot.


----------



## JayKay PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Let's all agree not to vote for @JayKay0914 on the first ballot.


Fix'd.  Knowing my luck, ha ha ha.


----------



## ChaosMuppetPE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Let's all agree not to vote for @JayKay0914 on the first ballot.


But what if she is definitely the mafia?


----------



## ChaosMuppetPE

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> @ChaosMuppetPE you in?


I don't want to be your friend anymore...


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

ChaosMuppetPE said:


> I don't want to be your friend anymore...


Why tho?


----------



## NikR_PE

ChaosMuppetPE said:


> I don't want to be your friend anymore...






ChebyshevII_PE said:


> Why tho?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NikR said:


> View attachment 13602


But, but...I started this game...


----------



## Roarbark

ChaosMuppetPE said:


> I don't want to be your friend anymore...


Since you're replying I'm assuming you're in for another round?


----------



## User1

ChaosMuppetPE said:


> I don't want to be your friend anymore...


What about me?


----------



## User1

Roarbark said:


> Since you're replying I'm assuming you're in for another round?


I vote yes.


----------



## Roarbark

tj_PE said:


> I vote yes.


As do I. I've got 9 victims on the roster.


----------



## Roarbark

Let’s play Mafia, "Roarbark-Can't-Possibly-Be-Mafia-This-Time" Edition Again!

Rules:
There are townsfolk, and Mafia members. Townsfolk are try to eliminate the Mafia before the Mafia eliminates them. The game ends when either all of the Mafia is eliminated (town wins), or there are fewer townsfolk than Mafia members (Mafia wins).

The Mafia members are going to privately tell me who they would like to eliminate during the night. I will reveal to everyone what happened the next morning.

During the day, everybody (townsfolk and Mafia) will publicly vote for a person to eliminate; I will eliminate the person with the most votes at the end of the day and reveal what their role was.

In addition to regular townsfolk and members of the Mafia, there is also a Doctor and a Cop. The Doctor can choose someone to “save” during the night; if they choose the same person the Mafia chose, then that player will escape elimination by the Mafia that night. The Cop can “investigate” players over the course of the game. 

The Mafia members know who each other are, but no one knows anyone else’s role except me. I am sending more specific instructions to the members of the Mafia, the Doctor, and the Cop. *If you did not receive a PM from me, then you are a regular townsfolk*.

You may use this thread to vote and post about the game. Anyone (playing or not playing, eliminated or not) can use this thread to speculate, discuss, accuse, or otherwise participate in the game; just please make sure to follow regular EB forum guidelines.

To vote on a person to eliminate, tag me (@Roarbark) and tell me specifically that 1) you are voting and 2) the username of the person you are voting to eliminate. Please submit your votes by 6:00pm Pacific Time; I will count votes after that time as being for the next day.

For Example: " @Roarbark, I'm voting for @vhab49_PE because they are a suspiciously good cop... They must have underworld connections."

*I will do my best to report who was lynched at 6:00 pm PST, but on days I am in the field, I may be unable to count votes until later.
Results should be posted by 9:00 pm PST at the latest.*

*I will typically announce overnight happenings right before I go to sleep, since most of you (except @ptatohed) will be in bed sleeping like angelic/mafiosic cherubs. *

Note that your vote only counts if you are playing and not yet eliminated. If there is a tie for most votes, I will pick one of the voted users at random. If there are no votes, I will pick a person at random (i.e. role will not matter) to eliminate; suffice it to say it’s in both groups’ best interest to vote for at least one person.

For reference, the players in this round are:

@RBHeadge PE

@tj_PE

@NikR

@ChebyshevII_PE

@ChaosMuppetPE

@vhab49_PE

@chart94

@ptatohed

@JayKay0914

If you have any questions, or you would like me to tell you which players are still standing, tag me and let me know!

The lynch mobbing will start tomorrow morning, 8/6/19!

Good luck to all of you.


----------



## ptatohed

Ok, it's after 12am so it's now "tomorrow" 08-06.  I can't vote to eliminate tj because she sent me a cool pencil.  I can't vote for Nik because he saved my life (NCEES pencils and 'Life' are pretty much equally important).  Without revealing my strategy (frankly, there isn't much of one), @Roarbark, I'll vote for @chart94


----------



## Roarbark

NikR saved your life, eh? @ChebyshevII_PE &amp; @NikR What do you have to say about that?

@ptatohed gotcha, vote noted.


----------



## ptatohed

Roarbark said:


> NikR saved your life, eh? @ChebyshevII_PE &amp; @NikR What do you have to say about that?
> 
> @ptatohed gotcha, vote noted.


Ok, it is 3:20am, I think time for "shushy" (family word for "for bed").  Night all.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

ptatohed said:


> Ok, it is 3:20am, I think time for "shushy" (family word for "for bed").  Night all.


My alarm went off 40 minutes before you posted this


----------



## JayKay PE

*jumps at door opening*

JESUS CHRIST I'M LIKE A CAT IN A ROCKING CHAIR STORE.  I hope I make it through the night!


----------



## NikR_PE

ptatohed said:


> Ok, it's after 12am so it's now "tomorrow" 08-06.  I can't vote to eliminate tj because she sent me a cool pencil.  I can't vote for Nik because he saved my life (NCEES pencils and 'Life' are pretty much equally important).  Without revealing my strategy (frankly, there isn't much of one), @Roarbark, I'll vote for @chart94


Sorry @ptatohed, I did not save your life. @ChebyshevII_PE did. I just messaged you saying that assuming that you were too busy to read posts etc and I could trick you in voting with me. It partially worked I guess.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

remember, @JayKay0914 gets a pass this evening!


----------



## NikR_PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> remember, @JayKay0914 gets a pass this evening!


But she definitely seems like mafia.


----------



## chart94 PE

Well well well what do we have here


----------



## User1

chart94 said:


> Well well well what do we have here


Sounds v Mafia eh 

So suspish


----------



## User1

JayKay0914 said:


> *jumps at door opening*
> 
> JESUS CHRIST I'M LIKE A CAT IN A ROCKING CHAIR STORE.  I hope I make it through the night!


@JayKay0914are you Mafia? (it's tradition don't be mad!)


----------



## User1

#mostgamesbeingnobody


----------



## JayKay PE

tj_PE said:


> @JayKay0914are you Mafia? (it's tradition don't be mad!)


I am for serious not mafia.  I just want to go to the market and buy some oranges and not be shot dramatically in the road.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

JayKay0914 said:


> I am for serious not mafia.  I just want to go to the market and buy some oranges and not be shot dramatically in the road.


https://movies.stackexchange.com/questions/67749/were-oranges-an-intentional-use-of-symbolism-by-filmmakers


----------



## User1

v. suspish


----------



## NikR_PE

tj_PE said:


> #mostgamesbeingnobody


most games? So you are somebody this game. interesting.


----------



## NikR_PE

@tj_PE are you mafia?


----------



## User1

NikR said:


> most games? So you are somebody this game. interesting.


i have theee emost gamessssssss


----------



## User1

NikR said:


> @tj_PE are you mafia?


negative


----------



## NikR_PE

tj_PE said:


> i have theee emost gamessssssss


nice try TJ. I am on to you.


----------



## NikR_PE

tj_PE said:


> negative


so you are in a negative role this game. got it.


----------



## User1

I am sad that I'm not special and sadness is negative sooooo


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

@Roarbark I vote @tj_PE this time. Far as I know, she’s never actually been eliminated before the end of the game.


----------



## JayKay PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> https://movies.stackexchange.com/questions/67749/were-oranges-an-intentional-use-of-symbolism-by-filmmakers


Just trying to get some shopping done before I go home to my loving family.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

RBHeadge PE said:


> https://movies.stackexchange.com/questions/67749/were-oranges-an-intentional-use-of-symbolism-by-filmmakers


Illuminati: confirmed


----------



## chart94 PE

This game...


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

> 5 minutes ago, chart94 said:



Oh-HO, the Mafia’s hiding in the stove, eh?


----------



## JayKay PE

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> Oh-HO, the Mafia’s hiding in the stove, eh?


Meaning it is def @leggo PE, because she's getting 'married' and has been 'baking'.  Even though she's not playing this round, she is def mafia.


----------



## chart94 PE

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> Oh-HO, the Mafia’s hiding in the stove, eh?


   @leggo PE was in the stove ehhh?


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

The intrigue!


----------



## User1

the preview changed as i had this window open. much suspicion


----------



## User1

JayKay0914 said:


> Meaning it is def @leggo PE, because she's getting 'married' and has been 'baking'.  Even though she's not playing this round, she is def mafia.﻿


what if there's now a bun in the oven instead of mafia

and the bun is leggos

and therefore is also mafia


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

tj_PE said:


> what if there's now a bun in the oven instead of mafia
> 
> and the bun is leggos
> 
> and therefore is also mafia


Aww, what a cute little gunslinger.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

tj_PE said:


> what if there's now a bun in the oven instead of mafia
> 
> and the bun is leggos
> 
> and therefore is also mafia


Is Mafia behavior born or learned?


----------



## NikR_PE

Based on the lesson learned in previous games. The cop should somehow convey their intel to the townies.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

NikR said:


> Based on the lesson learned in previous games. The cop should somehow convey their intel to the townies.


It would be easier if the mafia would just tell us who they are, and we could peacefully vote to eliminate them, rather than helpless townsfolk.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

vhab49_PE said:


> It would be easier if the mafia would just tell us who they are, and we could peacefully vote to eliminate them, rather than helpless townsfolk.


Yes, it would...but then we wouldn’t have a forum game that’s comparable in popularity to the spam thread, now, would we?


----------



## NikR_PE

vhab49_PE said:


> It would be easier if the mafia would just tell us who they are, and we could peacefully vote to eliminate them, rather than helpless townsfolk.


Yes, all mafia please identify yourself and get a free prescription to your favorite drug from the doctor.


----------



## NikR_PE

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> Yes, it would...but then we wouldn’t have a forum game that’s comparable in popularity to the spam thread, now, would we?


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> Yes, it would...but then we wouldn’t have a forum game that’s comparable in popularity to the spam thread, now, would we?


Truth.


----------



## JayKay PE

vhab49_PE said:


> It would be easier if the mafia would just tell us who they are, and we could peacefully vote to eliminate them, rather than helpless townsfolk.


But then how could I get caught in the crossfire?


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

NikR said:


> Based on the lesson learned in previous games. The cop should somehow convey their intel to the townies.


Based on previous games, the people should not kill the cop in the first round where they have not found anything out yet.  Or the Dr in the first round so they can't save anyone.

Speaking as one who has been both of these roles.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

JayKay0914 said:


> But then how could I get caught in the crossfire?


SAVE JAYKAY!


----------



## JayKay PE

vhab49_PE said:


> SAVE JAYKAY!


Who I really am:


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

JayKay0914 said:


> Who I really am:


I love Cameron.


----------



## User1

@Roarbark I vote @ChebyshevII_PE since he's not structural and also wants me to be ded simply because I haven't been ded yet!


----------



## Roarbark

Currently I have
1 vote for @tj_PE
1 vote for @chart94
1 vote for @ChebyshevII_PE


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Gah!  So much pressure!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

NikR said:


> Yes, all mafia please identify yourself and get a free prescription to your favorite drug from the doctor.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

vhab49_PE said:


> Based on previous games, the people should not kill the cop in the first round where they have not found anything out yet.  Or the Dr in the first round so they can't save anyone.
> 
> Speaking as one who has been both of these roles.


Yeah, can we please not do that again. It sucks.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

vhab49_PE said:


> SAVE JAYKAY!


sure, why not?

@Roarbark I'm voting for @chart94


----------



## RBHeadge PE




----------



## User1

What game is that


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Starfox 64


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

tj_PE said:


> What game is that


Mafia confirmed. No normal townsfolk would fail to recognize Star Fox 64!


----------



## chart94 PE

I’m just a poor townie that was trying to straighten his life out. I finally got into my GED program and was going to school to become a pitch fork maker. My Mom would of been so proud had it not been for the plague and the fact that she somehow weighed the same as a duck...


----------



## Roarbark

DO A BARREL ROLL


----------



## User1

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> Mafia confirmed. No normal townsfolk would fail to recognize Star Fox 64!


Is it one word or two tho because I don't trust you you're not structural


----------



## RBHeadge PE

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> Mafia confirmed. No normal townsfolk would fail to recognize Star Fox 64!


I can't argue with that logic.


----------



## Roarbark

There was 1 cry for tj_PE's blood, 1 suspicious muttering about @Cheb, and 2 long and serious townhall meetings which culminated in a game of Russian Roulette with modified rules.

The only difference in the rules was that only Chart94 (who kept pleading and swearing he was innocent) was participating.

There was 1 vote for tj_PE, 1 vote for @Cheb, and 2 votes for Chart94 (who abstained from voting this day. No sense of self-preservation?)

The town lynched Chart94. He was a plain 'ol townie. Emphasis on was.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Well, *I* didn’t vote for him.

(sorry, @chart94)


----------



## RBHeadge PE

sorry it's still too early in the game to know who's who. I rolled a d3 and chart came up.


----------



## JayKay PE

Oh no. I got distracted by meatballs and cat treats that I didn’t vote.


----------



## User1

JayKay0914 said:


> Oh no. I got distracted by meatballs and cat treats that I didn’t vote.


You survived tho! Woo!


----------



## User1

JayKay0914 said:


> Oh no. I got distracted by meatballs and cat treats that I didn’t vote.


Wait, does the Mafia eat cat treats? I feel like they prob eat meatballs.....


----------



## Roarbark

tj_PE said:


> Wait, does the Mafia eat cat treats? I feel like they prob eat meatballs.....


The Feline Mafia (Sounds like a band name)...


----------



## chart94 PE

Roarbark said:


> There was 1 cry for tj_PE's blood, 1 suspicious muttering about @Cheb, and 2 long and serious townhall meetings which culminated in a game of Russian Roulette with modified rules.
> 
> The only difference in the rules was that only Chart94 (who kept pleading and swearing he was innocent) was participating.
> 
> There was 1 vote for tj_PE, 1 vote for @Cheb, and 2 votes for Chart94 (who abstained from voting this day. No sense of self-preservation?)
> 
> The town lynched Chart94. He was a plain 'ol townie. Emphasis on was.


I thought I voted.. damn. Either way I think I have proven over the last three games I’m truthful when I try to bottle a little of @Roarbark magic in my stories. Doesn’t seem to work as well... hahaha 



ChebyshevII_PE said:


> Well, *I* didn’t vote for him.
> 
> (sorry, @chart94)


My favorite color was green but I forgot..


----------



## ptatohed

NikR said:


> Sorry @ptatohed, I did not save your life. @ChebyshevII_PE did. I just messaged you saying that assuming that you were too busy to read posts etc and I could trick you in voting with me. It partially worked I guess.


Ahh!  So Sorry @ChebyshevII_PE  And thank you.


----------



## ptatohed




----------



## Roarbark

Overnight Events

It's a quiet night.

It's only when @vhab49_PE, who has been one of the most vocal of late about clamping down on crime doesn't show up to the townhall SHE organized that anyone suspects that something is amiss. Her body is found still in bed, and she appears to have died peacefully in the night.

Suspicious, her colleagues demand that the coroner examine her. The coroner finds the cause of death to be sudden cardiac arrest as a result of elevated levels of potassium chloride. Potassium chloride delivered by needle, after the victim was dosed with chloroform. 






@vhab49_PE was killed during the night. 
(Note: All storytelling is mine, and shouldn't be taken as hints)


----------



## ptatohed

It's 2am.  I vote for @NikRfor fibbing to me.  08-07-19.


----------



## NikR_PE

ptatohed said:


> It's 2am.  I vote for @NikRfor fibbing to me.  08-07-19.


Dude that was last game. I am an innocent woodworker this game.


----------



## JayKay PE

Roarbark said:


> was killed during the night.
> (Note: All storytelling is mine, and shouldn't be taken as hints)


Wait.  Does this mean @vhab49_PE was a townsperson?  Or just not mafia?


----------



## JayKay PE

tj_PE said:


> Wait, does the Mafia eat cat treats? I feel like they prob eat meatballs.....


HOW DARE YOU IMPLY MY MAMA IS MAFIA DUE TO HER MAKING THE MEATBALLS FOR DINNER.


----------



## JayKay PE

Also, another random question for the thread, 2 or 3 mafia this round?  Were we told and I missed it?


----------



## JayKay PE

Also, another post for the thread: JayKay is totally not mafia, please do not kill.


----------



## ChaosMuppetPE

JayKay0914 said:


> Also, another post for the thread: JayKay is totally not mafia, please do not kill.


Chaosmuppet is also definately not mafia, but has been and still is very very busy so (sadly) will not be heavily involved or provide you guys with shenanigans. @Roarbark pm me with your preferred alcoholic beverage and where you want it sent.


----------



## User1

JayKay0914 said:


> HOW DARE YOU IMPLY MY MAMA IS MAFIA DUE TO HER MAKING THE MEATBALLS FOR DINNER.


*head of the mafia. the meatball maker is the leader!??? :dunno:


----------



## User1

JayKay0914 said:


> Also, another random question for the thread, 2 or 3 mafia this round?  Were we told and I missed it?


I don't think we've ever been told; just speculated, mostly via @RBHeadge PE's analyseseseseses


----------



## User1

i think the mafia has a hit out on me IRL. I had to basically speedwalk to the office because a suspicious creature was suspiciously being suspicious and pacing my walking speed in a nonvisible area. perfect place to get lynched


----------



## JayKay PE

tj_PE said:


> I don't think we've ever been told; just speculated, mostly via @RBHeadge PE's analyseseseseses


Hmmm, okay.  So we started with 9 people.  2 were eliminated, one was confirmed to be a townsperson (chart) the other was killed in a suspicious manner, pretty much confirmed to not be mafia, but wasn't totally confirmed to be a normal/plain townsperson, I think (vhab).

That leaves 7 left.  If we have 3 mafia (1 mafia per 3 people) + doctor + cop, that means there are only 2 normal townspeople left.  I'm a normal townsperson who just wants to be able to buy produce without getting shot.


----------



## User1

JayKay0914 said:


> Hmmm, okay.  So we started with 9 people.  2 were eliminated, one was confirmed to be a townsperson (chart) the other was killed in a suspicious manner, pretty much confirmed to not be mafia, but wasn't totally confirmed to be a normal/plain townsperson, I think (vhab).
> 
> That leaves 7 left.  If we have 3 mafia (1 mafia per 3 people) + doctor + cop, that means there are only 2 normal townspeople left.  I'm a normal townsperson who just wants to be able to buy produce without getting shot.


the oranges tho! what other produce?  :GotPics:  &lt;&lt;idk I was looking for a hmm thinking face and saw this...accepted it.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

JayKay0914 said:


> Wait.  Does this mean @vhab49_PE was a townsperson?  Or just not mafia?


It would be a really bold strategy for the mafia to eliminate one of their own on the first day. That's some galaxy brain stuff.








JayKay0914 said:


> Also, another random question for the thread, 2 or 3 mafia this round?  Were we told and I missed it?


It's been two the last three rounds, but three mafia wouldn't surprise me if it happened.



JayKay0914 said:


> Also, another post for the thread: JayKay is totally not mafia, please do not kill.


Congratulations on surviving the first day! I found actual footage of @JayKay0914 celebrating with an orange peel:








tj_PE said:


> I don't think we've ever been told; just speculated, mostly via @RBHeadge PE's analyseseseseses


ohh crap, sorry guys. I've was RL busy at work this morning. I'll put something together shortly.


----------



## JayKay PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Congratulations on surviving the first day! I found actual footage of @JayKay0914 celebrating with an orange peel:


Oh man!  I hope I can pick some tomatoes after this!  They're my favorite and so healthy for my heart!

As for the mafia eliminating one of their own...possible.  Some people aren't 'playing'-playing this round, so it's possible if they are mafia/they're talking to other mafia, that they told them to kill/ax them to muddy the trail.  I mean...maybe.


----------



## User1




----------



## RBHeadge PE

This is a quick copy from the morning of day 2 last week. Most of the odds remain the same.

So there are seven players remaining: including 1-3 mafia, 2-4 regular townies, the doctor may be alive or dead, the cop may be alive or dead.

@RBHeadge PE

@tj_PE

@NikR

@ChebyshevII_PE

@ChaosMuppetPE

@ptatohed

@JayKay0914

The game is still going on so the 0&lt;mafia&lt;4.

The cop may or may not have survived the night. If s/he did, s/he knows at least one trusted townie OR one irregular person (mafia or the doctor). If the cop knows a safe townie, s/he would be wise to start teaming with him/her.

The doctor may or may not have survived the night. If the doctor did survive, s/he choose poorly last night.

*Day 2 Analysis:*

Unless stated otherwise, I'm leaving out the events where the doctor guesses right. The event tree become too convoluted at this stage of the game with those probabilities and I have a day job, one that has me pretty busy this week. Similarly, I'm assuming blind guesses with no strategy at this stage of the game. So the probabilities listed below are conservative for the townies. In the later stages, strategy overwhelms the dice - but I don't have enough data to guess how those will play out at this stage of the game.

If mafia=3

9% of townie win on day 4/5. Including winning a high noon shootout scenario.

4% we keep picking right the next couple days, but lose the shootout.

26% we pick right tonight but wrong tomorrow night and lose the town.

46% the game is over in 22 hours if we pick wrong tonight and the doctor protects the wrong person overnight. 11% chance we pick wrong but the doctor guesses right and we live to fight another day

if mafia=2

40% we win. This involves picking right in the evening at least once, and winning shootout scenarios. We could win in as soon as Day 3, or it could drag into day 5

43% we never pick right and we lose the town. 17% we lose in shootouts. The game could be over in a couple nights or possibly last into Day 5.

if mafia=1

14% we pick right and outright win tonight.

63% chance we pick right in the coming days or win the shootout.

77% total townie win

23% chance mafia beats the dice and takes the town


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

I'll say the doctor chose poorly last night.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

To the doctor:




you guessed wrong.


----------



## NikR_PE

Due to her shady behavior and expiration of immunity, @Roarbark I vote for @JayKay0914


----------



## JayKay PE

Though I want to vote for you, simply because you're voting for me on suspicion, I am instead voting for @ptatohed.  They voted for chart, who was eliminated the first round, and now seems to be targeting you (which would mean me voting for you would most likely kill you, even if you are an 'innocent' woodworker).  Since this is a game based on not letting the mafia win, and I can always buy produce in the afterlife...

@Roarbark I vote for @ptatohed, because they are specifically targeting people in the morning hoping that other people will follow their lead.

@NikR you better lay flowers at my grave.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Let it be known that I do not trust @NikR.

Alas, I have been dedded in the night, so cannot vote for said member.


----------



## JayKay PE

vhab49_PE said:


> Let it be known that I do not trust @NikR.
> 
> Alas, I have been dedded in the night, so cannot vote for said member.


I WOULD HAVE SAVED YOU IF I WAS A DOCTOR.  But, alas, I am but a produce-driven townsperson who is being accused by slander by others!


----------



## User1

vhab49_PE said:


> Let it be known that I do not trust @NikR.
> 
> Alas, I have been dedded in ﻿the night, so cannot vot﻿e for said membe﻿r.


it sucks that you are so ded


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

tj_PE said:


> it sucks that you are so ded


I know right?


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

JayKay0914 said:


> I WOULD HAVE SAVED YOU IF I WAS A DOCTOR.  But, alas, I am but a produce-driven townsperson who is being accused by slander by others!


I believe you, townie!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

@NikR prove yourself to be a townie.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Or is it @ChaosMuppetPE we need to worry about?


----------



## NikR_PE

vhab49_PE said:


> @NikR prove yourself to be a townie.


my bank account definitely says I am not mafia


----------



## JayKay PE

vhab49_PE said:


> Or is it @ChaosMuppetPE we need to worry about?


As someone who is "supposedly" not going to be around a lot/not really playing, there is a possibility they might be mafia who are waiting until the townspeople have all killed each other/the doctor before they step in a use numbers to kill everyone not mafia.


----------



## JayKay PE

NikR said:


> my bank account definitely says I am not mafia


Just means your a lieutenant or soldier, not a capo.


----------



## NikR_PE

JayKay0914 said:


> Just means your a lieutenant or soldier, not a capo.


How do you know so much about the mafia org structure


----------



## JayKay PE

NikR said:


> How do you know so much about the mafia org structure


My favorite movies when I was growing up were "The Godfather" and "Jurassic Park".  I also live near NYC, where the families are still active (but quiet) and the Russians are slowly hustling out of Rego-stan.   Kinda like how you learn farming knowledge living near farmers, I learn mafia stuff by living near the families.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

JayKay0914 said:


> the families are still active (but quiet)


They’re prolly looking for that darned cop.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Someone help me I have the mark of the beast as my rep


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> They’re prolly looking for that darned cop.


Are you the cop?


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

JayKay0914 said:


> My favorite movies when I was growing up were "The Godfather" and "Jurassic Park".  I also live near NYC, where the families are still active (but quiet) and the Russians are slowly hustling out of Rego-stan.   Kinda like how you learn farming knowledge living near farmers, I learn mafia stuff by living near the families.


Apparently someone I went to HS with is married into a family.


----------



## JayKay PE

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> Someone help me I have the mark of the beast﻿ as my rep


Well, if you weren't mafia, I'd totally help you out.  But I'm getting nothing from you.



vhab49_PE said:


> Apparently someone I went to HS with is married into a family.


O:  Are they still alive?  Do they have fabulous fur coats?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

vhab49_PE said:


> Are you the cop?


Nope, were you?


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

JayKay0914 said:


> Well, if you weren't mafia, I'd totally help you out.  But I'm getting nothing from you.
> 
> O:  Are they still alive?  Do they have fabulous fur coats?


They are.  I don't talk to her, so I don't know about fur, but I do know they have a very nice house in Tuscany.


----------



## JayKay PE

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> Nope, were you?


...are you lying about being the cop?????


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

JayKay0914 said:


> ...are you lying about being the cop?????


No, that would be misrepresentation, and I, as a PE, know better than that.


----------



## User1

vhab49_PE said:


> They are.  I don't talk to her, so I don't know about fur, but I do know they have a very nice house in Tuscany.


I want a house in tuscany. maybe i need to marry mafia. who's mafia and are you single?


----------



## JayKay PE

tj_PE said:


> I want a house in tuscany. maybe i need to marry mafia. who's mafia and are you single?


i c wut u did thar


----------



## User1

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> No, that would be misrepresentation, and I, as a PE, know better than that.


HAPPY PROFESSIONAL ENGINEER'S DAY


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

tj_PE said:


> I want a house in tuscany. maybe i need to marry mafia. who's mafia and are you single?


Neither. I don’t know why i’m Replying.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

@Roarbark What's the count so far?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

RBHeadge PE said:


> @Roarbark What's the count so far?


@ptatohed voted for @NikR

@NikR voted for @JayKay0914

@JayKay0914 voted for @ptatohed


----------



## User1

oooo a murder triangle


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

tj_PE said:


> oooo a murder triangle


Still a better love story than Twilight


----------



## JayKay PE

tj_PE said:


> oooo a murder triangle


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

@Roarbark I vote for @ptatohed, if for no other reason than to break up the...*murderous* love triangle.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

JayKay0914 said:


>


False. Choose one.


----------



## User1

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> False. Choose one.


TRU.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

@Roarbark I agree with Cheby, will also vote for @ptatohed


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

RBHeadge PE said:


> I agree with Cheby


Hee hee, it is clear I picked a good user name. Cheby Cheb cheb


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Hooray for Russian EEs?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

RBHeadge PE said:


> Hooray for Russian EEs?


For the record, the only Russian I am is to get off work.

(I am actually of east-German descent, which was Prussia when my ancestors immigrated, so I guess that’s kinda Russian?)


----------



## Roarbark

RBHeadge PE said:


> @Roarbark What's the count so far?


@ChebyshevII_PE thanks for filling in.  Count is now

3 for @ptatohed
1 for @NikR
1 for @JayKay0914



ChebyshevII_PE said:


> For the record, the only Russian I am is to ﻿get off work﻿.


-.-


----------



## NikR_PE

This round of mafia be like


----------



## JayKay PE

This round of mafia for JayKay be like:


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

JayKay0914 said:


> This round of mafia for JayKay be like:


HEEERE’S JOHNNY!!!!!!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> For the record, the only Russian I am is to get off work.
> 
> (I am actually of east-German descent, which was Prussia when my ancestors immigrated, so I guess that’s kinda Russian?)


Depending on where in Prussia, it may be modern day Germany, Poland, or potentially Russia (if Kaliningrad).

I thought your user name was based on a Chebyshev type II filter. Named after Pafnuty Chebyshev?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

JayKay0914 said:


> This round of mafia for JayKay be like:


That's a really big knife in your hands.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

RBHeadge PE said:


> I thought your user name was based on a Chebyshev type II filter﻿﻿. Named after P﻿afnuty Chebyshev?


Yep, you are correct! Glad to see someone recognizes the reference.



RBHeadge PE said:


> Depending﻿ on﻿ where in Prussia, it may be modern da﻿y﻿ Germany, Poland, or po﻿tentially Ru﻿ssia﻿﻿ (i﻿f K﻿alining﻿ra﻿d)﻿.﻿﻿﻿﻿﻿﻿﻿


It is most likely German, based on my family’s self-documented history.


----------



## JayKay PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> That's a really big knife in your hands.


It's to protect me from the mafia when I go shopping for produce!!!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

JayKay0914 said:


> It's to protect me from the mafia when I go shopping for produce!!!


Right, and I suppose the red stuff at the top is just tomato juice?


----------



## NikR_PE

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> Right, and I suppose the red stuff at the top is just tomato juice?


from the produce of course.


----------



## JayKay PE

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> Right, and I suppose the red stuff at the top is just tomato juice?


I mean, my last produce-related post did mention I was going to get tomatoes.  So.  Yes.  Tomato puree on my knife.  Totes not killing people in the night.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

It could be... strawberries.  ALthough that is an awfully big knife for stawberries.  Ohhh, I know - watermelon!


----------



## User1

vhab49_PE said:


> It could be... strawberries.  ALthough that is an awfully big knife for stawberries.  Ohhh, I know - watermelon!


watermelons don't bleed red!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

tj_PE said:


> watermelons don't bleed red!


The one we just bought did.  All over the counter.  I mean , it was more pink, but if it dried on, I can see it looking a bit red like.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

vhab49_PE said:


> It could be... strawberries.  ALthough that is an awfully big knife for stawberries.  Ohhh, I know - watermelon!






tj_PE said:


> watermelons don't bleed red!


A blood orange?


----------



## JayKay PE

vhab49_PE said:


> It could be... strawberries.  ALthough that is an awfully big knife for stawberries.  Ohhh, I know - watermelon!


Big knife for slicing/prepping pomegranates.  They bleed everyone as well.


----------



## Roarbark

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> Right, and I suppose the red stuff at the top is just tomato juice?


Hey, the last two deaths have been by Gun and Chemical injection. Who's being knifey-d? Strong evidence for @JayKay0914's produce cutting excuse.


----------



## JayKay PE

Roarbark said:


> Hey, the last two deaths have been by Gun and Chemical injection. Who's being knifey-d? Strong evidence for @JayKay0914's produce cutting excuse.


...what is the mafia giving you, the moderator, to smear my name?  I DON'T WANT TO DIE.


----------



## Roarbark

JayKay0914 said:


> ...what is the mafia giving you, the moderator, to smear my name?  I DON'T WANT TO DIE.


That was clearing your name, I said the murder weapon wasn't a knife!


----------



## JayKay PE

Roarbark said:


> That was clearing your name, I said the murder weapon wasn't a knife!


----------



## Roarbark

@JayKay0914 is so used to dying in the first day, that this is stressing her out. Deep breaths  . And put down the bat. 

This town is totally a safe place to raise your kids.

Btw, what's The EB Mafia Town called? @ptatohed@ChebyshevII_PE@leggo PE@RBHeadge PE@NikR@chart94@ChaosMuppetPE@tj_PE@JayKay0914@vhab49_PE. Taking votes/ideas on town name as well.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Roarbark said:


> @JayKay0914 is so used to dying in the first day, that this is stressing her out.


Or she’s implicitly telling us that the person who looks most like Jack Nicholson is Mafia.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Roarbark said:


> @JayKay0914 is so used to dying in the first day, that this is stressing her out. Deep breaths  . And put down the bat.
> 
> This town is totally a safe place to raise your kids.
> 
> Btw, what's The EB Mafia Town called? @ptatohed@ChebyshevII_PE@leggo PE@RBHeadge PE@NikR@chart94@ChaosMuppetPE@tj_PE@JayKay0914@vhab49_PE. Taking votes/ideas on town name as well.


My vote goes to Beerville.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> My vote goes to Beerville.


Or Scheissenhausen, to celebrate my German heritage.


----------



## User1

Mafeyette, Indiana. Close to Chicago, but lower taxes on all that sweet, sweet cash. Lots of cornfields to hide dead bodies in. Idk lol


----------



## Roarbark

Leaning towards Nilbog. Ebbington? So many choices.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> Or Scheissenhausen﻿, to celebrate my German heritage.


Mordstadt


----------



## JayKay PE

Kingdom of Dirt.

Because in the end, if we win, do we really win by lynching everyone else?


----------



## Roarbark

JayKay0914 said:


> Kingdom of Dirt.
> 
> Because in the end, if we win, do we really win by lynching everyone else?


What was the island called in Lord of the Flies?


----------



## JayKay PE

Roarbark said:


> What was the island called in Lord of the Flies?


I mean, the island was never named/I think it was based off of Coral Island (another book? A ref within a ref?).  We should call it Okishima Island.  The island Battle Royale was set.


----------



## JayKay PE

We could just call it what it is: EB Murder Mafia


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Boy it’s quiet over here in Scheissenhausen.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Roarbark said:


> What was the island called in Lord of the Flies?


I don't think it had a name. But Castle Rock from Lord of the Flies is pretty appropriate.


----------



## JayKay PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> I don't think it had a name. But Castle Rock from Lord of the Flies is pretty appropriate.


??????????????


----------



## User1

What about fraggle rock


----------



## User1

Omg lmao #twins JayKay0914


----------



## JayKay PE

Totally-not-mafia-people 4 the win!!!!!  TJ


----------



## JayKay PE

@Roarbark, I know this is late, but I can't shake my suspicion.  I'm changing my vote to @RBHeadge PE


----------



## NikR_PE

@Roarbark i would like to change my vote to @RBHeadge PE as I have never voted for him.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

@Roarbark I change my vote to @RBHeadge PE

Blitz’d!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

@Roarbark I change my vote to @JayKay0914


----------



## Roarbark

Holy snap-crackle-pop.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Let it be known, as I'm marched to the gallows


----------



## JayKay PE

O:

Oh no!


----------



## Roarbark

Bahaha, okay give me a sec folks.


----------



## JayKay PE

Roarbark said:


> Bahaha, okay give me a sec folks.


As you furiously edit the killing post.


----------



## User1

I vote for @JayKay0914and then!


----------



## Roarbark

JayKay0914 said:


> As you furiously edit the killing post.


No, everything's fine. Ignore any typos.


----------



## JayKay PE

tj_PE said:


> I vote for @JayKay0914and then!


TOO LATE.  MWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA.


----------



## Roarbark

Several town members saw a light on very, very late at night at @ptatohed's house on the night that @vhab49_PE was killed. It was enough to make them suspicious, even though many of them knew that @ptatohed ALWAYS stays up late.

After you began questioning him, someone received a call. There is a strange altered voice on the other line. It tells you that @RBHeadge is the one you want, and something in the voice's robo-dial-tone voice makes you think it's telling the truth. You promptly U Turn and sprint over the nearest Arby's, where you order large curly fries.

You munch on them happily as you march to @RBHeadge PE fortress, and break his windows using pitchforks. He comes to the window to protest, and someone throws a brick, which hits him square in the jaw. 

I received 3 votes for @RBHeadge PE, 1 vote for @NikR, and 2 votes for @JayKay0914. 

The town lynchified @RBHeadge PE. He was a member of the Mafia.


----------



## JayKay PE

YESSSSSSSSSSSSS.  *rubs hands furiously together*  A well thought out death.


----------



## Roarbark

Well that was exciting.


----------



## JayKay PE

JayKay is fun when I get past the first round.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

@Roarbark I'm willing to moderate the next game if you need a break, and @ChebyshevII_PE wants to keep playing. I figure it's time for a short break after being mob twice in a row.


----------



## ptatohed

JayKay0914 said:


> Though I want to vote for you, simply because you're voting for me on suspicion, I am instead voting for @ptatohed.  They voted for chart, who was eliminated the first round, and now seems to be targeting you (which would mean me voting for you would most likely kill you, even if you are an 'innocent' woodworker).  Since this is a game based on not letting the mafia win, and I can always buy produce in the afterlife...
> 
> @Roarbark I vote for @ptatohed, because they are specifically targeting people in the morning hoping that other people will follow their lead.
> 
> @NikR you better lay flowers at my grave.


Say what???


----------



## ptatohed

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> @Roarbark I vote for @ptatohed, if for no other reason than to break up the...*murderous* love triangle.


Ouch!


----------



## ptatohed

RBHeadge PE said:


> @Roarbark I agree with Cheby, will also vote for @ptatohed


Ouch!


----------



## ptatohed

Roarbark said:


> @ChebyshevII_PE thanks for filling in.  Count is now
> 
> 3 for @ptatohed
> 1 for @NikR
> 1 for @JayKay0914
> 
> -.-


So, am I alive or dead?, if I am alive, I vote again for @NikR for 08-08-19.  It's 1am.


----------



## Roarbark

ptatohed said:


> Ouch!


Keep reading . You ain't dead yet, soilder!


----------



## Roarbark

ptatohed said:


> So, am I alive or dead?, if I am alive, I vote again for @NikR for 08-08-19.  It's 1am.


Final vote was 3 for RB, 1 for Jaykay, 1 for NikR. 
RB was lynched, and was a mafioso. Everyone who chose you switched at the last minute. What a dramatic development!


----------



## ptatohed

Roarbark said:


> Final vote was 3 for RB, 1 for Jaykay, 1 for NikR.
> RB was lynched, and was a mafioso. Everyone who chose you switched at the last minute. What a dramatic development!


Wow!  Thanks @Roarbark!  So, you are a night owl too it appears??  My friend!


----------



## Roarbark

Also @ptatohed there will be no need to vote for NikR.

Overnight Events:

@NikR, when you get home from the lynching you take off your lynching shirt, lynching pants, and unlace your specially polished lynching boots. As you place your boots on the shoe rack and replace their cedar shoe trees (so they retain their shape, don't get wrinkled, and smell fresh) you notice a gift basket sitting beside your door. Funny, that wasn't there when you left. 

Someone must be congratulating you on looking so fresh at the lynching. Or maybe a secret admirer! The label on the bottle (which was stored in a heavy metal cylinder for some strange reason) reads "stolichnaya﻿ izlucheniye﻿﻿﻿", and there's a little promo card for 50% off your next order from DoorDash. Swell! Inside, you take a couple swigs of the stuff with your dinner. You deserve it after all. For looking so fresh.

You lay down to sleep, and never wake up. Your body is discovered two weeks later when an engineer driving past your house finally trouble-shoots why his density gauge's geiger-counter functionality starts clicking everytime he drives past your house towards a job-site nearby. On account of you being highly radioactive, your friends and family arrange to have your body buried in a lead coffin (which was quite expensive for your family, I hope you left them something) beneath 30 feet of concrete.

If I'm not mistaken, the remaining peeps alive are @ptatohed, @tj_PE, @JayKay0914, @ChebyshevII_PE, and @ChaosMuppetPE.


----------



## Roarbark

ptatohed said:


> Wow!  Thanks @Roarbark!  So, you are a night owl too it appears??  My friend!


It's only 10:06 here, bud  . I'd say I'm a night owl AND a morning person, so to accomodate the first, I have to sleep early usually. Speaking of which. These teeth won't brush themselves. Take care!


----------



## ptatohed

Roarbark said:


> It's only 10:06 here, bud  . I'd say I'm a night owl AND a morning person, so to accommodate the first, I have to sleep early usually. Speaking of which. These teeth won't brush themselves. Take care!


Good night @Roarbark, I think I am going shushy soon......  2:30am


----------



## JayKay PE

*scuttles across the thread*

I WILL AVENGE YOU NIK.


----------



## NikR_PE

Roarbark said:


> I hope you left them something


I was a woodworker. So I left them a wooden coffin to bury me. 

I hope that coffin will be used for the mafia lynched today.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Holy crap. Now I REALLY don’t know what to do...

So @Roarbark I’ll vote for @tj_PE again.


----------



## NikR_PE

so @ptatohed has not voted for anybody this round. He basically read I was dead, thought mission accomplished, and went to bed.


----------



## JayKay PE

Based on my scream-flailing around the neighborhood, produce spilling everywhere, I've decided:

@Roarbark I vote for @tj_PE.  BECAUSE SHE LIED ABOUT HER WAXING APPOINTMENT WHICH MEANS SHE IS MAFIA.  D:&lt;


----------



## User1

JayKay0914 said:


> Based on my scream-flailing around the neighborhood, produce spilling everywhere, I've decided:
> 
> @Roarbark I vote for @tj_PE.  BECAUSE SHE LIED ABOUT HER WAXING APPOINTMENT WHICH MEANS SHE IS MAFIA.  D:&lt;﻿


I'm sorry, do you want proof? LOL


----------



## JayKay PE

tj_PE said:


> I'm sorry, do you want proof? LOL
> 
> View attachment 13625


Ooooo, you got sugaring done?  How is that?  I've been thinking about getting full bikini, but I'm sure/I've always just done hard wa-WAIT.  YOU ARE DISTRACTING ME FROM YOUR KILLING NIK.


----------



## Roarbark

Sugaring?... is this a nsfw google search? Got 2 votes so far.



NikR said:


> so @ptatohed has not voted for anybody this round. He basically read I was dead, thought mission accomplished, and went to bed.


Ptato is still convinced that @NikRis a mafia lich king.


----------



## NikR_PE

Roarbark said:


> Sugaring?... is this a nsfw google search? Got 2 votes so far.
> 
> Ptato is still convinced that @NikRis a mafia lich king.


Ptato seems sleep  deprived and hallucinating


----------



## User1

@Roarbark I vote to lynch @ChaosMuppetPE


----------



## ChaosMuppetPE

tj_PE said:


> @Roarbark I vote to lynch @ChaosMuppetPE


What in the devil, woman! I was actually about to help you as you have (2) votes against you.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Geez it’s quiet today.

View attachment 12914


----------



## Roarbark

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> Geez it’s quiet today.
> 
> View attachment 12914


Holy crap that's awesome.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

@Roarbark I'm voting for @Audi driver, P.E.


----------



## Roarbark

"Invalid entry" from an Invalid voter.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Roarbark said:


> Holy crap that's awesome.


It’s actually pretty normal where I live.


----------



## Roarbark

@RBHeadge PE


----------



## NikR_PE

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> It’s actually pretty normal where I live.


I have never seen one irl


----------



## Roarbark

NikR said:


> I have never seen one irl


I think I've seen one or two in action, but not an undead army of them. ^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Roarbark said:


> @RBHeadge PE


----------



## RBHeadge PE

NikR said:


> I have never seen one irl


Never been to the southwest?


----------



## NikR_PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Never been to the southwest?


Only to the touristy spots


----------



## Roarbark

Lynch result may be slightly late today, mini meeting.


----------



## Roarbark

Day Results

I received 2 votes for @tj_PE, and 1 vote for @ChaosMuppetPE

You find tj_PE parked next to the lookout at Eutrophic Lake. She smiles as you approach and comments how beautiful the view is. You ask what she was doing, and she replies, staring straight at you. "Disposing of bodies." There's a tense moment before she smiles and laughs...
"You should have seen your faces".

Looking off the edge of the cliff, however you can see something floating in the water below. 

You send someone down to investigate, and they boat hook the floating shapes to shore. The mystery of the missing mailman, Walmart(TM, R, C, or whatever) greeter, and pet groomer of Mafayette (Or whatever this town is called) are no longer mysteries. 

The town lynched @tj_PE. She was a member of the scary scary mafia. 

All members of the Mafia have been mercilessly slain. The town wins, with surviving members including @ptatohed, @JayKay0914 the knifeycat, Dr. @ChebyshevII_PE, and @ChaosMuppetPE.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

who was the cop?


----------



## Roarbark

@vhab49_PE was the cop, causing me to rage to her about the probability of that happening.

She finally broke her perfect investigation streak by investigating JayKay, and was promptly murdered in the night.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

@JayKay0914 i’m So sorry I ever doubted you.

Oh, you too, @NikR


----------



## JayKay PE

I kill everyone. 

In the name of justice.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

JayKay0914 said:


> I kill everyone.


Calm down Arya.


----------



## JayKay PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Calm down Arya.


More like the guy on Long Island who stabbed that TA 100+ times a few months ago.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Roarbark said:


> @vhab49_PE was the cop, causing me to rage to her about the probability of that happening.
> 
> She finally broke her perfect investigation streak by investigating JayKay, and was promptly murdered in the night.


I should point out I was actually digging for a townsperson...  And got one.


----------



## User1

ChaosMuppetPE said:


> What in the devil, woman! I was actually about to help you as you have (2) votes against you.


You weren't gonna go! Please forgive me!


----------



## User1

Who was the doctor?


----------



## User1

We've got people running around with machetes here


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

tj_PE said:


> Who was the doctor?


Is it me you’re looking for?


----------



## ptatohed

Roarbark said:


> Day Results
> 
> I received 2 votes for @tj_PE, and 1 vote for @ChaosMuppetPE
> 
> You find tj_PE parked next to the lookout at Eutrophic Lake. She smiles as you approach and comments how beautiful the view is. You ask what she was doing, and she replies, staring straight at you. "Disposing of bodies." There's a tense moment before she smiles and laughs...
> "You should have seen your faces".
> 
> Looking off the edge of the cliff, however you can see something floating in the water below.
> 
> You send someone down to investigate, and they boat hook the floating shapes to shore. The mystery of the missing mailman, Walmart(TM, R, C, or whatever) greeter, and pet groomer of Mafayette (Or whatever this town is called) are no longer mysteries.
> 
> The town lynched @tj_PE. She was a member of the scary scary mafia.
> 
> All members of the Mafia have been mercilessly slain. The town wins, with surviving members including @ptatohed, @JayKay0914 the knifeycat, Dr. @ChebyshevII_PE, and @ChaosMuppetPE.


Thanks @Roarbark


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Guys, this is a lot of fun. Thanks for participating   can’t wait until next time!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

*EB Mafia V: The Battle for Mafeyette / Mordstadt / Okishima *​
I'm going to moderate this round. Who's in?

@tj_PE

@NikR

@ChebyshevII_PE

@ChaosMuppetPE

@vhab49_PE

@chart94

@ptatohed

@JayKay0914

@Roarbark


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

RBHeadge PE said:


> *EB Mafia V: The Battle for Mafeyette / Mordstadt / Okishima *​
> I'm going to moderate this round. Who's in?
> 
> @tj_PE
> 
> @NikR
> 
> @ChebyshevII_PE
> 
> @ChaosMuppetPE
> 
> @vhab49_PE
> 
> @chart94
> 
> @ptatohed
> 
> @JayKay0914
> 
> @Roarbark


@RBHeadge PE In!


----------



## User1

Innnnnnnnnnnnnn


----------



## chart94 PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> *EB Mafia V: The Battle for Mafeyette / Mordstadt / Okishima *​
> I'm going to moderate this round. Who's in?
> 
> @tj_PE
> 
> @NikR
> 
> @ChebyshevII_PE
> 
> @ChaosMuppetPE
> 
> @vhab49_PE
> 
> @chart94
> 
> @ptatohed
> 
> @JayKay0914
> 
> @Roarbark


Im in!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

@RBHeadge PEI'll do it.  I'll be in the field a lot next week, but can probably make it work. And by field I mean factory, so no phone.  Blegh.


----------



## NikR_PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> *EB Mafia V: The Battle for Mafeyette / Mordstadt / Okishima *​
> I'm going to moderate this round. Who's in?
> 
> @tj_PE
> 
> @NikR
> 
> @ChebyshevII_PE
> 
> @ChaosMuppetPE
> 
> @vhab49_PE
> 
> @chart94
> 
> @ptatohed
> 
> @JayKay0914
> 
> @Roarbark


@RBHeadge PE in.


----------



## JayKay PE

@RBHeadge PE I’m down.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

JayKay0914 said:


> @RBHeadge PE I’m down.


Down, as in not playing? Or down, as in write you down?


----------



## Roarbark

@RBHeadge PE I'm up (for it.)


----------



## ptatohed

RBHeadge PE said:


> *EB Mafia V: The Battle for Mafeyette / Mordstadt / Okishima *​
> I'm going to moderate this round. Who's in?
> 
> @tj_PE
> 
> @NikR
> 
> @ChebyshevII_PE
> 
> @ChaosMuppetPE
> 
> @vhab49_PE
> 
> @chart94
> 
> @ptatohed
> 
> @JayKay0914
> 
> @Roarbark


Thanks RBH.  I think I might have to pass.  I am always half a day behind when I finally check-in in the late pm / early am and there are always 4 pages of posts I missed that day.  Hard for me to keep up.  But thanks for thinking of me guys, it was fun.


----------



## JayKay PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Down, as in not playing? Or down, as in write you down?


I can play, if we need extra people.


----------



## User1

@RBHeadge PE I'm going to need to retract my "in"ness. I'm going to be mostly off grid for the 2nd half of the week. I will observe tho!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

We only have six so far for this week. We'd need a few more to be viable. Anyone have any suggestions?

We could always try again for next week.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> We only have six so far for this week. We'd need a few more to be viable. Anyone have any suggestions?
> 
> We could always try again for next week.


I say take a week off.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

vhab49_PE said:


> I say take a week off.


I agree; I need some time to adjust to our new infant anyway.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> I agree; I need some time to adjust to our new infant anyway.


See you in 18 years?


----------



## User1

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> I agree; I need some time to adjust to our new infant any﻿way.


OMG CONGRATULATIONS


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

I'll be the second alternate.


----------



## JayKay PE

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> I agree; I need some time to adjust to our new infant anyway.


Where'd you get it from?  K-Mart is closed and that'd where my mom said I came from...


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

JayKay0914 said:


> Where'd you get it from?  K-Mart is closed and that'd where my mom said I came from...


We splurged and went to wal-mart.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

JayKay0914 said:


> Where'd you get it from?  K-Mart is closed and that'd where my mom said I came from...


I drove past an open K-Mart yesterday.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Audi driver said:


> I drove past an open K-Mart yesterday.


“Open for business,” she means.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> “Open for business,” she means.


Same in my context.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Audi driver said:


> Same in my context.


Fair enough. I haven’t seen an open K Mart in quite some time.


----------



## blybrook PE

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> Fair enough. I haven’t seen an open K Mart in quite some time.


Then you need to go visit @Dleg in Guam.  K Mart is the place to be (other than Chamorro village on Wednesday night)


----------



## Dleg

blybrook PE said:


> Then you need to go visit @Dleg in Guam.  K Mart is the place to be (other than Chamorro village on Wednesday night)


Unless you have base access. K-Mart is still ridiculously overpriced compared to mainland US prices, but the base exchanges on Guam are priced at ordinary US retail.

Plus shopping at the Guam K-Mart is a nightmare. Bus loads of Japanese, Korean, and Chinese tourists coming in every 10 minutes, crowded aisles full of pallets of chocolate macadamia nut boxes, beach towels and other tourist goods. 15 minute minimum check out lines.  I avoid that place like the plague.


----------



## JayKay PE

Wait.  You guys still have KMart?  They all closed in NY due to it dying off.


----------



## NikR_PE

We have a 2-3 still open here in Chicagoland


----------



## Dleg

JayKay0914 said:


> Wait.  You guys still have KMart?  They all closed in NY due to it dying off.


I think Guam has the most profitable KMart ever, so that's why it's pretty much the last one, ever. They literally bus Asian tourists in and they buy their American goods by the hundreds or thousands of dollars per trip. Plus for non-military island residents, it's got pretty good prices, so lots of local business as well.


----------



## ChaosMuppetPE

Just wanted you guys to know that you're all awesome.

@vhab49_PE@Roarbark@NikR@tj_PE@chart94@ptatohed

@leggo PE


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

You are also awesome, @ChaosMuppetPE


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

ChaosMuppetPE said:


> Just wanted you guys to know that you're all awesome.
> 
> @vhab49_PE@Roarbark@NikR@tj_PE@chart94@ptatohed
> 
> @leggo PE


You too Chaos.


----------



## ptatohed

ChaosMuppetPE said:


> Just wanted you guys to know that you're all awesome.
> 
> @vhab49_PE@Roarbark@NikR@tj_PE@chart94@ptatohed
> 
> @leggo PE


Thanks man!


----------



## NikR_PE

ChaosMuppetPE said:


> Just wanted you guys to know that you're all awesome.
> 
> @vhab49_PE@Roarbark@NikR@tj_PE@chart94@ptatohed
> 
> @leggo PE


Thanks. You too.


----------



## ChaosMuppetPE

I wanted to drop in and wish everyone a marvelous Monday as you get your work weeks started. @tj_PE, you're still my hero. @leggo PE I hope you are enjoying this time of your life, even if you are an evil Scorpio hell bent on world destruction. Scorpio's need love too. At least you had the good sense to marry an Aries (the bestest sign in all the Zodiacs). Side tangent, but I seriously wonder if Aries and Thor were based upon the same deities and modified throughout time with retelling. Anywho, Aries came first and I find the Greek civilization absolutely fascinating. @RBHeadge PE and @JayKay0914, I apologize for leaving you guys out earlier. I think both of you are awesome as well.


----------



## User1

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> You are also awesome, @ChaosMuppetPE


so are yOU!


----------



## leggo PE

Hi Mafia people!


----------



## JayKay PE

leggo PE said:


> Hi Mafia people!


*stabs in back after talking it over with numerous other people via PM*

hi.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

leggo PE said:


> Hi Mafia people!


Hi @leggo PE, how’s married life


----------



## RBHeadge PE

*EB Mafia V: The Battle for Mafeyette / Mordstadt / Okishima *​
Alright, let try this again, who's in for round five?

@leggo PE

@Audi driver, P.E.

@tj_PE

@NikR

@ChebyshevII_PE

@ChaosMuppetPE

@vhab49_PE

@chart94

@JayKay0914

@Roarbark

Anyone else?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

RBHeadge PE said:


> *EB Mafia V: The Battle for Mafeyette / Mordstadt / Okishima *​
> Alright, let try this again, who's in for round five?
> 
> @leggo PE
> 
> @Audi driver, P.E.
> 
> @tj_PE
> 
> @NikR
> 
> @ChebyshevII_PE
> 
> @ChaosMuppetPE
> 
> @vhab49_PE
> 
> @chart94
> 
> @JayKay0914
> 
> @Roarbark
> 
> Anyone else?


Me.

@vee043324?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

And since they also commented on this thread... @blybrook PE? @Dleg? Want to play?


----------



## chart94 PE

@RBHeadge PE yup im in for sure!


----------



## NikR_PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> *EB Mafia V: The Battle for Mafeyette / Mordstadt / Okishima *​
> Alright, let try this again, who's in for round five?
> 
> @leggo PE
> 
> @Audi driver, P.E.
> 
> @tj_PE
> 
> @NikR
> 
> @ChebyshevII_PE
> 
> @ChaosMuppetPE
> 
> @vhab49_PE
> 
> @chart94
> 
> @JayKay0914
> 
> @Roarbark
> 
> Anyone else?


I am.


----------



## JayKay PE

I'm down.  Maybe I can get through the first round again and not just kill random people again!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

@RBHeadge PE I'm in.


----------



## User1

@RBHeadge PE in


----------



## Roarbark

leggo PE said:


> Hi Mafia people!


Welcome back!

@RBHeadge PE Still in.


----------



## blybrook PE

I'm headed to the field in short order. Will be in a spot without reliable internet over the next few weeks so I'm sitting out the next few rounds. I'll try to join in after I'm back from the site. Need to represent the redneck mafia...


----------



## Dleg

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> And since they also commented on this thread... @blybrook PE? @Dleg? Want to play?


Sorry - job is too  chaotic to commit to it!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Dleg said:


> Sorry - job is too  chaotic to commit to it!


Worth a shot!


----------



## leggo PE

@RBHeadge PE I'm in.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

I count 8 so far, we could probably use another 1-2 players


----------



## Roarbark

RBHeadge PE said:


> I count 8 so far, we could probably use another 1-2 players


I volunteer to split my personality and have 2 votes.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Roarbark said:


> I volunteer to split my personality and have 2 votes.


Revealing yourself as the schizophrenic before the game starts seems counter productive, don’t you think?


----------



## Roarbark

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> Revealing yourself as the schizophrenic before the game starts seems counter productive, don’t you think?


I have no idea what you're talking about. [[Silence, or I will kill you.]]


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Roarbark said:


> I volunteer to split my personality and have 2 votes.






ChebyshevII_PE said:


> Revealing yourself as the schizophrenic before the game starts seems counter productive, don’t you think?


I might have to tilt the dice so @Roarbark is both mafia and the doctor.


----------



## ChaosMuppetPE

@RBHeadge PE I'll play.

Serious note. Is anyone licensed in Colorado? Do they accept Civil/Structural Licenses or only SE licenses?


----------



## JayKay PE

ChaosMuppetPE said:


> @RBHeadge PE I'll play.
> 
> Serious note. Is anyone licensed in Colorado? Do they accept Civil/Structural Licenses or only SE licenses?


I have a friend who was a PE in NY who moved to Denver and she was able to get a Colorado license pretty easy.  I think she sat for the Enviro exam, but NY just has a blanket 'PE' license.


----------



## User1

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> Worth a shot!


LITERALLY 

so ded


----------



## RBHeadge PE

I count 9 people. I think that's enough. I'll start the game around noon (eastern) today.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

tj_PE said:


> LITERALLY
> 
> so ded


 dead


----------



## RBHeadge PE

*Let’s play Mafia, "Round 5: Doin' it in the Eastern Time" Edition!*

Rules:
There are townsfolk, and Mafia members. Townsfolk are try to eliminate the Mafia before the Mafia eliminates them. The game ends when either all of the Mafia is eliminated (town wins), or there are fewer townsfolk than Mafia members (Mafia wins).

The Mafia members are going to privately tell me who they would like to eliminate during the night. I will reveal to everyone what happened the next morning.

During the day, everybody (townsfolk and Mafia) will publicly vote for a person to eliminate; I will eliminate the person with the most votes at the end of the day and reveal what their role was.

In addition to regular townsfolk and members of the Mafia, there is also a Doctor and a Cop. The Doctor can choose someone to “save” during the night; if they choose the same person the Mafia chose, then that player will escape elimination by the Mafia that night. The Cop can “investigate” players during the night.

The Mafia members know who each other are, but no one knows anyone else’s role except me. I am sending more specific instructions to the members of the Mafia, the Doctor, and the Cop. *If you did not receive a PM from me, then you are a regular townsfolk*.

You may use this thread to vote and post about the game. Anyone (playing or not playing, eliminated or not) can use this thread to speculate, discuss, accuse, or otherwise participate in the game; just please make sure to follow regular EB forum guidelines.

To vote on a person to eliminate, tag me (@RBHeadge PE) and tell me specifically that 1) you are voting and 2) the username of the person you are voting to eliminate. Please submit your votes by *9:00 PM Eastern Time*; I will count votes after that time as being for the next day.

For Example: " @RBHeadge PE, I'm voting for @Audi driver, P.E. because I feel like it... They must have underworld connections."

*I will do my best to report who was lynched by 9:10 PM eastern. I will announce overnight happenings between 8:00 AM and 9:00 AM eastern.  *

Note that your vote only counts if you are playing and not yet eliminated. If there is a tie for most votes, I will pick one of the voted users at random. If there are no votes, I will pick a person at random (i.e. role will not matter) to eliminate; suffice it to say it’s in both groups’ best interest to vote for at least one person.

For reference, the players in this round are:

@ChaosMuppetPE

@Roarbark

@ChebyshevII_PE

@leggo PE

@chart94

@NikR

@JayKay0914

@vhab49_PE

@tj_PE

If you have any questions, or you would like me to tell you which players are still standing, tag me and let me know!

The lynch mobbing will start tonight 8/20/19!

May the odds be ever in your favor!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP




----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

So the real question is...is @Roarbark Mafia or not Mafia this time? Statistics show the only time he was not Mafia so far was when he was moderating.


----------



## User1

@Roarbark are you mafia? 

did you know you were going to be mafia when you offered to vote twice? hm, v suspicious.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> So the real question is...is @Roarbark Mafia or not Mafia this time? Statistics show the only time he was not Mafia so far was when he was moderating.


----------



## JayKay PE

I think @Roarbark is mafia because they've always been mafia.  I know the whole "correlation does not imply causation"-thing that my mom is always ranting about when she starts blasting on USGS, but I think in this case...Roar is def mafia.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

tj_PE said:


> @Roarbark are you mafia?
> 
> did you know you were going to be mafia when you offered to vote twice? hm, v suspicious.


I'm not sure that even he know's if he's mafia or not yet. When I scroll over @Roarbark  it says that he hasn't logged in for 13 hours.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

RBHeadge PE said:


>


Oh, you will. At my workplace I’m nicknamed “The Interrogator.” I make them talk.

(true story, although my nickname refers to PLC equipment and comms protocols)


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

tj_PE said:


> @Roarbark are you mafia?
> 
> did you know you were going to be mafia when you offered to vote twice? hm, v suspicious.


v.v. suspicious.


----------



## User1

RBHeadge PE said:


> I'm not sure that even he know's if he's mafia or not yet. When I s﻿croll over @Roarbark  it says that he hasn't logged in for 13 hours.


but if he was sent a PM he may or may not get an email with a preview of the message!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :dunno:


----------



## leggo PE

Alrighty, you guys and gals have heard this before, but I'm a darned regular townsfolk once again.


----------



## User1

leggo PE said:


> Alrighty, you guys and gals have heard this before, but I'm a darned regular townsfolk once again.


samesies.


----------



## leggo PE

Let's see if anyone tries to lead a scheme to kill me. Or maybe I'll get lynched!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

tj_PE said:


> but if he was sent a PM he may or may not get an email with a preview of the message!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :dunno:


Wait, since when do PM's get transmitted through emails? Do I need to check my settings?


----------



## User1

RBHeadge PE said:


> Wait, since when do PM's get transmitted through emails? Do I need to check my settings?


since tapatalk was a thing. i get previews thru tapatalk even though I haven't used tapatalk in 2 years.


----------



## JayKay PE

leggo PE said:


> Alrighty, you guys and gals have heard this before, but I'm a darned regular townsfolk once again.


Ditto.  As per usual.  Please do not kill.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

JayKay0914 said:


> Ditto.  As per usual.  Please do not kill.


Me three!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Spoiler



I'm a special character


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Spoiler



I just figured out about the spoiler tag!


multilevel


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Spoiler



hidden contents


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Spoiler



This was a dangerous discovery


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a special character


WOah.. you ARE?  @RBHeadge PE, I vote for @RBHeadge PE... for admitting they aren't regular townsfolk.


----------



## leggo PE

@RBHeadge PE your special character is that you're the mod of the game.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

leggo PE said:


> @RBHeadge PE your special character is that you're the mod of the game.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> This was a dangerous discovery


Put it to good comedic use my padawan.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I just figured out about the spoiler tag!
> 
> 
> Hide contents
> multilevel


Hmm


----------



## NikR_PE

Spoiler



woohoo


----------



## leggo PE

Spam.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

nope


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Shameless plug: anyone interested in fantasy football this season? We have an EB league and we really need one more person.


----------



## chart94 PE

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> Shameless plug: anyone interested in fantasy football this season? We have an EB league and we really need one more person.


Trying to divert attention ehhhh??


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

chart94 said:


> Trying to divert attention ehhhh??


Dude no


----------



## NikR_PE

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> Dude no


hah gotcha.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

chart94 said:


> Trying to divert attention ehhhh??


You sound suspicious.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Nobody:

Me: *says anything*

Everyone: “OMG HE MAFIA”


----------



## NikR_PE

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> Nobody:
> 
> Me: *says anything*
> 
> Everyone: “OMG HE MAFIA”


It's only logical


----------



## chart94 PE

vhab49_PE said:


> You sound suspicious.


Again, I’m  just a regular townsfolk trying to earn a living scrubbing toilets at the local middle school.


----------



## chart94 PE

vhab49_PE said:


> You sound suspicious.


Also @vhab49_PE has said 3 people have sounded suspicious so far.. is it coincidental or something far more sinister? Like trying to figure who to send “sleeping with the fishes” first??


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

chart94 said:


> Trying to divert attention ehhhh??






chart94 said:


> Also @vhab49_PE has said 3 people have sounded suspicious so far.. is it coincidental or something far more sinister? Like trying to figure who to send “sleeping with the fishes” first??


It was meant to be "You sound suspicious", like you suspected someone.  Not like I suspected them.


----------



## JayKay PE

chart94 said:


> Again, I’m  just a regular townsfolk trying to earn a living scrubbing toilets at the local middle school.


Scrubbing toilets?  At a middle school?  THAT WOULD MAKE ANYONE MURDEROUS.  POTENTIAL MAFIA??&gt;&gt;A&gt;S?&gt;DSM


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

I am trying to do a hopper plate analysis, and this stupid book keeps changing up the variables on me.  Grrr.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

vhab49_PE said:


> I am trying to do a hopper plate analysis, and this stupid book keeps changing up the variables on me.  Grrr.


That’s impressive. Where can I find a book that changes its content at will?


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> That’s impressive. Where can I find a book that changes its content at will?


THE 1990'S.


----------



## Roarbark

tj_PE said:


> @Roarbark are you mafia?
> 
> did you know you were going to be mafia when you offered to vote twice? hm, v suspicious.


Hello everyone! @tj_PE No I'm not. Finally. Are you?


----------



## JayKay PE

chart94 said:


> Also @vhab49_PE has said 3 people have sounded suspicious so far.. is it coincidental or something far more sinister? Like trying to figure who to send “sleeping with the fishes” first??


HMMMMM.  POINTING FINGERS?  POTENTIALLY MAFIA?

@Roarbark ultra suspicious saying you're not mafia when you always have been!?!?!!?!  MAFIOSO?


----------



## Roarbark

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> Nobody:
> 
> Me: *says anything*
> 
> Everyone: “OMG HE MAFIA”


That's what I'm afraid of this round. 



JayKay0914 said:


> Scrubbing toilets?  At a middle school?  THAT WOULD MAKE ANYONE MURDEROUS.  POTENTIAL MAFIA??&gt;&gt;A&gt;S?&gt;DSM


^^^ What is that A S DSM part? I do not understand


----------



## User1

Roarbark said:


> Hello everyone! @tj_PE No I'm not. Finally. Are you?


I'm not! back to regularsies again. I haaated being mafia I felt like a terrible terrible person


----------



## RBHeadge PE

JayKay0914 said:


> POTENTIAL MAFIA??&gt;&gt;A&gt;S?&gt;DSM


Was zum Teufel?



Roarbark said:


> ^^^ What is that A S DSM part? I do not understand


ditto


----------



## JayKay PE

All mafia hunting aside, you guys need to see this (I am crying at my desk at this monstrosity, i luv it so much):


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

I want a waffle.

But not really.  

I am however getting a massage and an adjustment tonight, after doing my upper body workout.  Could have done the workout after the massage and adjustment, but have learned the hard way that does not work out so well.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

vhab49_PE said:


> I want a waffle.
> 
> But not really.
> 
> I am however getting a massage and an adjustment tonight, after doing my upper body workout.  Could have done the workout after the massage and adjustment, but have learned the hard way that does not work out so well.


Aha, an alibi...


----------



## leggo PE

Who's going to get the voting going?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Me.

@RBHeadge PE I vote @leggo PE


----------



## leggo PE

Oof, that's rough.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

leggo PE said:


> Oof, that's rough.


Don’t poke the bear, or you may experience its claws.

I say this with the full understanding that such a statement will completely backfire on me.


----------



## leggo PE

Who is the bear in this situation?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

The bear is the question of who will start the vote!


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Am I in or not?  I'm cornfused. Maybe I already died??


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Audi driver said:


> Am I in or not?  I'm cornfused. Maybe I already died??


You're in. I forgot to add you to this list earlier. Sorry.


----------



## leggo PE

This definitely warrants voting for @RBHeadge PE. I had no clue @Audi driver, P.E. was involved in this round.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

With an hour to go:

1 vote for @leggo PE

1 (invalid) vote for @RBHeadge PE


----------



## NikR_PE

@RBHeadge PE i vote for @ChaosMuppetPE. Just to wake him up from his slumber


----------



## leggo PE

By what time do we need to vote?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Before 9PM eastern


----------



## Roarbark

leggo PE said:


> By what time do we need to vote?






RBHeadge PE said:


> Before 9PM eastern


Which is in half an hour.


----------



## RBHeadge PE




----------



## User1

I'm late again Lollll poo


----------



## RBHeadge PE

time


----------



## Roarbark

tj_PE said:


> I'm late again Lollll poo


If you had voted instead of saying "I'm late", maybe you could have slid in?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

The 'good' people of Mafeyette assemble at the town hall to discuss the rampant crime plaguing their fair town.






The thing is though, that no-one knows the source of the crime, or those in the the know aren't willing to speak up. @ChebyshevII_PE covers his eyes and randomly points at @leggo PE suggesting that she is the source of their ills. @NikR notices @ChaosMuppetPE sleeping and volunteers him leave town to "run the Tulsa office". 

The mayor pulls out the *Coin of Justice*. Heads is for @leggo PE, tails is for @ChaosMuppetPE. The coin is tossed three times.



Spoiler



Heads, Tails, Heads





Spoiler



The town lynched

@leggo PE. She was a regular townie.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Sorry for the edit, forgot to include that player's status in the original message.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

RBHeadge PE said:


> The 'good' people of Mafeyette assemble at the town hall to discuss the rampant crime plaguing their fair town.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The thing is though, that no-one knows the source of the crime, or those in the the know aren't willing to speak up. @ChebyshevII_PE covers his eyes and randomly points at @leggo PE suggesting that she is the source of their ills. @NikR notices @ChaosMuppetPE sleeping and volunteers him leave town to "run the Tulsa office".
> 
> The mayor pulls out the *Coin of Justice*. Heads is for @leggo PE, tails is for @ChaosMuppetPE. The coin is tossed three times.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Heads, Tails, Heads
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> The town lynched
> 
> @leggo PE. She was a regular townie.


DANGIT

Sorry, @leggo PE. Please apologize to your new husband for me.


----------



## JayKay PE

o no. Y???????????????


----------



## leggo PE

Thanks, @ChebyshevII_PE. First to go! See you kids on the other side!


----------



## User1

Roarbark said:


> If you had voted instead of saying "I'm late", maybe you could have slid in?


Last time I did that, my vote didn't count and I made enemies so


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> DANGIT
> 
> Sorry, @leggo PE. Please apologize to your new husband for me.


Whaaaaat?  Sorry was at chiro and totes forgot to vote.  Sigh.  Damn time zone differences.  9 eastern is 8 central, right?


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> The 'good' people of Mafeyette assemble at the town hall to discuss the rampant crime plaguing their fair town.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The thing is though, that no-one knows the source of the crime, or those in the the know aren't willing to speak up. @ChebyshevII_PE covers his eyes and randomly points at @leggo PE suggesting that she is the source of their ills. @NikR notices @ChaosMuppetPE sleeping and volunteers him leave town to "run the Tulsa office".
> 
> The mayor pulls out the *Coin of Justice*. Heads is for @leggo PE, tails is for @ChaosMuppetPE. The coin is tossed three times.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Heads, Tails, Heads
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> The town lynched
> 
> @leggo PE. She was a regular townie.


Not my @leggo PE!  How dare you!


----------



## chart94 PE

Same I lost track of time. I need a phone reminder


----------



## Roarbark

vhab49_PE said:


> Whaaaaat?  Sorry was at chiro﻿ and totes forgot to vote.  Sigh.  Damn time zone differences.  9 eastern is 8 central, right?


I think it's the same time it's always been (correct me if my goldfishmemory is wrong!)


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Roarbark said:


> I think it's the same time it's always been (correct me if my goldfishmemory is wrong!)


6 pacific, 7 mountain, 8 central, 9 eastern. And like, 3??? For @Roarbark


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Roarbark said:


> I think it's the same time it's always been (correct me if my goldfishmemory is wrong!)


The vote occurs at the same local time as the other rounds.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

@NikR decides to get some dinner after the night's lynching. He goes to his favorite saloon "The Laundry", the one right under the El train. He sits alone at a table for two, and orders a deep dish pizza and a couple pints of goose island. Halfway through his meal he overhears the bartender tell a salesman that "the green beer your peddling just ain't any good. I ain't buyin' any". At the same time, a man in a crisp white suit end of the end of the bar starts fiddling with something in his breifcase, looks at his watch, chugs the rest of his beer and sprints out of the bar. @NikR spots that the white-suit left his bag at the bar. Since he's an upstanding citizen he grabs the bag and runs outside after the man shouting "Hey mister, mister, mister, hey mister, wait, mister wait, you forgot your briefcase!"

And that's when the bomb exploded.

@NikR was killed during the night.

(All storytelling is mine David Mamet and Brian De Palma, and should not be taken as hints)

The remaining players are:

@ChaosMuppetPE, @Roarbark, @ChebyshevII_PE, @chart94, @JayKay0914, @vhab49_PE, @tj_PE, @Audi driver, P.E.


----------



## NikR_PE

Roarbark said:


> If you had voted instead of saying "I'm late", maybe you could have slid in?


Why didn't you vote then?


----------



## JayKay PE

@NikRThey didn't vote because they were obvs mafia.  *squinty eyes*


----------



## User1

@Audi driver, P.E. are you mafia?


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

@tj_PE are you Mafia?


----------



## User1

vhab49_PE said:


> @tj_PE are you Mafia?


I am not!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

tj_PE said:


> I am not!


Whew.


----------



## User1

@ChaosMuppetPE are you mafia?


----------



## JayKay PE

tj_PE said:


> I am not!


HMMMMMM.  *squinty eyes*


----------



## User1

JayKay0914 said:


> HMMMMMM.  *squinty eyes*﻿


promise


----------



## User1

leggo PE said:


> Thanks, @ChebyshevII_PE. First to go! See you kids on the other side!


why didn't you vote?!?!!!!!       i was too late, but you cast an invalid one!


----------



## leggo PE

tj_PE said:


> why didn't you vote?!?!!!!!       i was too late, but you cast an invalid one!


I meant to but then lost track of time, and then was commuting home on my bike (bicycle) when 6 pm arrived.


----------



## User1

leggo PE said:


> I meant to but then lost track of time, and then was commuting home on my bike (bicycle) whe﻿n 6 pm arrived.


I understand, I'm just sad  I had a fiasco commute situation as well and then was like OMG it's 6!


----------



## Roarbark

leggo PE said:


> I meant to but then lost track of time, and then was commuting home on my bike (bicycle) when 6 pm arrived.


Awesome, how far is your commute? I go all of 1.2 miles (one way) every morning.



JayKay0914 said:


> @NikRThey didn't vote because they were obvs mafia.  *squinty eyes*


says the person who didn't vote.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I had no commute. I’ve been at home for the last week and 1/2. When I do commute it’s all of about 5-10 minutes getting there, and 15-30 coming home.


----------



## leggo PE

Roarbark said:


> Awesome, how far is your commute? I go all of 1.2 miles (one way) every morning.


About 16 miles round trip, all on city streets though so are in a lovely park! It's why my legs are pretty jacked hahaha.


----------



## JayKay PE

Roarbark said:


> says the person who didn't vote.




I thought voting closed at 8pm not 9pm!  So I thought I missed the deadline and instead ate roast chicken!  I AM SORRY @leggo PE!!!  MY EMPTY TUM-TUM DEMANDED FOOD AND FOR THAT YOU DIED.  T_T


----------



## JayKay PE

leggo PE said:


> About 16 miles round trip, all on city streets though so are in a lovely park! It's why my legs are pretty jacked hahaha.


plz send pics


----------



## leggo PE

JayKay0914 said:


> plz send pics


Of the park or of my legs??


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Roarbark said:


> I go all of 1.2 miles (one way) every morning.


Tough life


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

leggo PE said:


> Of the park or of my legs??


Legs @leggo PE.   

I just had a very tasty chicken salad wrap from a local chocolatier.  It was so tasty... and I bought some chocolate while I was there.


----------



## leggo PE

A chicken wrap from a chocolate shop??


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

leggo PE said:


> A chicken wrap from a chocolate shop??


They just started this lunch thing.  For $10 I got a huge wrap, a salad, a cookie and a bottle of tea.    The cookie is Salted caramel chocolate chunk.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

leggo PE said:


> A chicken wrap from a chocolate shop??


Also, is about 2 blocks from the office, so I can get out for a few minutes.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Roarbark said:


> Awesome, how far is your commute? I go all of 1.2 miles (one way) every morning.


Damn, mine is about 2 1/2 times that.  All of 3 miles, and bi-state.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Roarbark said:


> Awesome﻿﻿,﻿ how far is your commute? I go all of 1.2 miles (one way) every morni﻿ng.﻿


Dang, on the other side of the island, eh? That’s rough.


----------



## NikR_PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> I had no commute. I’ve been at home for the last week and 1/2. When I do commute it’s all of about 5-10 minutes getting there, and 15-30 coming home.


How is paternity leave and sleepless nights?


----------



## NikR_PE

leggo PE said:


> About 16 miles round trip, all on city streets though so are in a lovely park! It's why my legs are pretty jacked hahaha.


I always thought your name was something to do with legos. But now I think it might be related to those jacked legs.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NikR said:


> How is paternity leave and sleepless nights?


Actually pretty ok. This is #3, so we kinda knew what to expect.

What’s keeping us up at night is only about 10% baby needing to eat...the other 90% is #1 and #2 needing extra attention.

#3 gave us at least 3 nights in a row where she slept for 5 hours straight. Never have I thought that would feel as amazing as it is.


----------



## leggo PE

NikR said:


> I always thought your name was something to do with legos. But now I think it might be related to those jacked legs.


Actually, it has nothing to do with either.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

leggo PE said:


> Actually, it has nothing to do with either.


It’s waffles.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> It’s waffles.


That was my thought too


----------



## User1

it's not!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

tj_PE said:


> it's not!


It is.


----------



## chart94 PE

Eggo waffles that is


----------



## chart94 PE

on another note, who is gonna begin the town lynching?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

chart94 said:


> on another note, who is gonna begin the town lynching?


You don’t wanna ask that question, trust me.


----------



## chart94 PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> You don’t wanna ask that question, trust me.


what a lovely day scrubbing toilets...


----------



## NikR_PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> It is.
> 
> View attachment 13661


only the mafia can be privileged to such information.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NikR said:


> only the mafia can be privileged to such information.


Whatever floats yer boat!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

chart94 said:


> on another note, who is gonna begin the town lynching?


THe person who asked that yesterday got booted.  Sounds like a good initial vote to me....  @RBHeadge PE I would like to cast an intial vote for @chart94.

All voting subject to change pending further investigation of clues and facts.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

vhab49_PE said:


> THe person who asked that yesterday got booted.  Sounds like a good initial vote to me....  @RBHeadge PE I would like to cast an intial vote for @chart94.
> 
> All voting subject to change pending further investigation of clues and facts.


See, @chart94? Now look what you’ve gotten yourself into.


----------



## chart94 PE

but if you remember that person wasn't mafia either! I am not a mafioso!


----------



## leggo PE

May be waffles, but they also may be a convenient distracted for the real story.

And while we're on the topic of people's names, now that I (think) I know the real name of @ChebyshevII PE...

I haven't the foggiest idea what his username is about.


----------



## NikR_PE

leggo PE said:


> May be waffles, but they also may be a convenient distracted for the real story.
> 
> And while we're on the topic of people's names, now that I (think) I know the real name of @ChebyshevII PE...
> 
> I haven't the foggiest idea what his username is about.


This was discussed some time back in this thread.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

leggo PE said:


> May be waffles, but they also may be a convenient distracted for the real story.
> 
> And while we're on the topic of people's names, now that I (think) I know the real name of @ChebyshevII PE...
> 
> I haven't the foggiest idea what his username is about.


Yep, you know it. Congratulations, you are the first person to know my real name, and i’d Prefer to keep it that way as long as possible. 

As for what my username refers to:

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chebyshev_filter#Type_II_Chebyshev_filters_(inverse_Chebyshev_filters)


----------



## leggo PE

Sorry, this wasn't the spam thread, so I didn't go back and read all of the replies that were in this thread while I was on vacay.


----------



## leggo PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Yep, you know it. Congratulations, you are the first person to know my real name, and i’d Prefer to keep it that way as long as possible.
> 
> As for what my username refers to:
> 
> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chebyshev_filter#Type_II_Chebyshev_filters_(inverse_Chebyshev_filters)


Honestly, I thought your name ended with lowercase L's and not uppercase I's, let alone "II" for Roman numerals!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

leggo PE said:


> Honestly, I thought your name ended with lowercase L's and not uppercase I's, let alone "II" for Roman numerals!


Wasn’t it @tj_PE who thought to pronounce my username as “Shelby Chevelle?”


----------



## RBHeadge PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Wasn’t it @tj_PE who thought to pronounce my username as “Shelby Chevelle?”






This is what I read for the first few months:


----------



## RBHeadge PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Congratulations, you are the first person to know my real name, and i’d Prefer to keep it that way as long as possible.


Challenge accepted, _&lt;looks down&gt;_ Aaden!

http://www.avss.ucsb.edu/NameMala.HTM


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

RBHeadge PE said:


> Challenge accepted, _&lt;looks down&gt;_ Aaden!
> 
> http://www.avss.ucsb.edu/NameMala.HTM


Joke’s on you! I’m not from California.

HOWEVER. My first name does appear in that list.


----------



## Roarbark

RBHeadge PE said:


> Tough life


It's uphill both ways though. 
Seriously though, there's been a damn "Construction Ahead" sign in the middle of my bike lane for the last month or so. One of these days I'm going to crash into it.



ChebyshevII PE said:


> Actually pretty ok. This is #3, so we kinda knew what to expect.
> 
> What’s keeping us up at night is only about 10% baby needing to eat...the other 90% is #1 and #2 needing extra attention.
> 
> #3 gave us at least 3 nights in a row where she slept for 5 hours straight. Never have I thought that would feel as amazing as it is.


3?! Are you gonna teach them to be musketeers?


----------



## User1

NikR said:


> This was discussed some time back in this thread.


she was probably getting married or on a honeymoon or something :dunno:


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Roarbark said:


> 3?! Are you gonna teach them to be musketeers?


More like a princess and her two bodyguards.


----------



## User1

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Wasn’t it @tj_PE who thought to pronounce my username as “Shelby Chevelle?”


you remembered  :sniff:


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

tj_PE said:


> you remembered  :sniff:


It’s hard to forget a name like that


----------



## Roarbark

leggo PE said:


> Honestly, I thought your name ended with lowercase L's and not uppercase I's, let alone "II" for Roman numerals!


Wait, those are is? I was present for that conversation and it still didn't soak in. 



ChebyshevII PE said:


> Joke’s on you! I’m not from California.
> 
> HOWEVER. My first name does appear in that list.





RBHeadge PE said:


> Challenge accepted, _&lt;looks down&gt;_ Aaden!
> 
> http://www.avss.ucsb.edu/NameMala.HTM


Ha, we have you now, "Aadit" and/or "Aadvik"! (What?)


----------



## Roarbark

ChebyshevII PE said:


> More like a princess and her two bodyguards.


I'm about to watch princess bride this weekend in honor of a friend's homecoming    That would be a good one. Although the bodyguards are on the "bad" side in this case.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Roarbark said:


> I'm about to watch princess bride this weekend in honor of a friend's homecoming    That would be a good one. Although the bodyguards are on the "bad" side in this case.


BEST. MOVIE. EVER.


----------



## NikR_PE

Roarbark said:


> Wait, those are is? I was present for that conversation and it still didn't soak in.
> 
> Ha, we have you now, "Aadit" and/or "Aadvik"! (What?)


maybe start with the one having highest number. Increase your probability.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> HOWEVER. My first name does appear in that list.


Thanks....Aaiden



NikR said:


> maybe start with the one having highest number. Increase your probability.


You volunteering?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

RBHeadge PE said:


> Thanks﻿....Aai﻿den


You’re welcome, Arby’s.


----------



## chart94 PE

NikR said:


> This was discussed some time back in this thread.


When was this discussed?!!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> You’re welcome, Arby’s.


Aaiden confirmed! That was fast!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

chart94 said:


> When was this discussed?!!


I think it was last week when the thread was a proper spam thread, instead of all the other times when it was a spam thread masquerading as a game.


----------



## NikR_PE

[No message]


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

RBHeadge PE said:


> You volunteering?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Ya’ll have way too much time on your hands.

Also if I had known my username would be such a point of contention, I would have started the fire sooner.


----------



## NikR_PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Ya’ll have way too much time on your hands.
> 
> Also if I had known my username would be such a point of contention, I would have started the fire sooner.


its just a quick search.


----------



## chart94 PE

@ChebyshevII PE I was curious if that was based on your name or not tbh


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

chart94 said:


> @ChebyshevII PE I was curious if that was based on your name or not tbh


Nope, not in the slightest. I first heard it back in circuits class and thought it was cool so I stuck with it as an alias.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Ok, voting time.

Another random one, i’m Sorry. @RBHeadge PE I vote @JayKay0914.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Who knows something I can use to change my vote?

I mean, I'm all for random votes, but I would hate to be the person responsible for axing Chart, just for asking who was going to get things rolling.


----------



## chart94 PE

Going with Cheby on this one. Ill vote for @JayKay0914


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

chart94 said:


> Going with Cheby on this one. Ill vote for @JayKay0914


Self-preservation FTW!


----------



## User1

chart94 said:


> Going with Cheby on this one. Ill vote for @JayKay0914


don't forget to tag RB in your votes so he can find them easily (he found this one but sometimes days can get hectic!)


----------



## JayKay PE

Since everyone is trying to kill me, I’m going to vote for the only other person who’s been voted for (and hope they’re mafia and not the frickin doctor). @RBHeadge PE I am voting for @chart94


----------



## chart94 PE

I am not mafia I’m just a little old townie on my way to the market to buy provisions. @JayKay0914


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

chart94 said:


> I am not mafia I’m just a little old townie on my way to the market to buy provisions. @JayKay0914


Just a small town boy, born and raised in south Detroit?


----------



## Roarbark

chart94 said:


> I am not mafia I’m just a little old townie on my way to the market to buy provisions. @JayKay0914


Oranges, by any chance?


----------



## JayKay PE

chart94 said:


> I am not mafia I’m just a little old townie on my way to the market to buy provisions. @JayKay0914


o i c wut u did thar

Buying oranges before you get shot down for being a mafioso/the other bosses sending their capitanos after you!!!


----------



## chart94 PE

JayKay0914 said:


> o i c wut u did thar
> 
> Buying oranges before you get shot down for being a mafioso/the other bosses sending their capitanos after you!!!


Not at all! I needed to buy dog food and some chicken wings (wing Wednesday) for dinner!


----------



## User1

so many exclamation points


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

chart94 said:


> wing﻿ W﻿edne﻿sd﻿a﻿﻿y﻿


Oh man, this is a great idea.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

chart94 said:


> (wing Wednesday) for dinner!


Now I'm regretting only making chicken breast for dinner


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

RBHeadge PE said:


> Now I'm regretting only making chicken breast for dinner


Slather it in BBQ sauce and get some ranch, then you’re in business.


----------



## chart94 PE

Hooters, I know not everyone likes their wings but I really enjoy them (better than BWWs), on Wednesday’s does 14 dollars all you can eat boneless wings with a side of fries. You can order subsequent wings without the fries and they even let you take leftovers home! On mondays they do the same thing but with traditional wings which I like better but Sunday is my pizza night and I don’t like to have a lot of high cal meals that close toghether even then I do pizza every Sunday and the wings only once maybe (twice)a month if I have been working out like a fiend and not going out to lunch for work.


----------



## JayKay PE

Ugh. I did morning workout but I ate pizza and Taco Bell for dinner. Got to cut out the carbs and do a mini-purge this week to get back on track. Does anyone have good “snacks” that aren’t fucking crackers? I don’t want to have too many nuts in one day, either, so I’m trying to figure something out...maybe cucumbers?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

chart94 said:


> Hooters﻿, I know not everyone likes their wings but I really enjoy th﻿e﻿m﻿


Right...”wings.”


----------



## RBHeadge PE

low sugar greek yogurt or low calorie skyr; sunflower seeds (in shell); edamame (in shell). The salt in the latter two are bad for water retention.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

JayKay0914 said:


> Ugh. I did morning workout but I ate pizza and Taco Bell for dinner. Got to cut out the carbs and do a mini-purge this week to get back on track. Does anyone have good “snacks” that aren’t fucking crackers? I don’t want to have too many nuts in one day, either, so I’m trying to figure something out...maybe cucumbers?


I swear by cheese (by itself) when I need a filling snack. Probably not what you’re looking for, tho.


----------



## JayKay PE

Yeah, trying to do non-salty/non-dairy. I didn’t have dairy/white bread the last six weeks for a kickboxing challenge and I lost 18-lbs, but now I’m scared of gaining it back (I’ve always been chubby polish lass trying to flee...everyone). I think I’m going to start eating the yogurt again (thanks for reminding me RB) and maybe start doing the protein shakes again. Unfortunately, my family keeps eating my meals and leaving cookies around the house.


----------



## Roarbark

JayKay0914 said:


> Yeah, trying to do non-salty/non-dairy. I didn’t have dairy/white bread the last six weeks for a kickboxing challenge and I lost 18-lbs, but now I’m scared of gaining it back (I’ve always been chubby polish lass trying to flee...everyone). I think I’m going to start eating the yogurt again (thanks for reminding me RB) and maybe start doing the protein shakes again. Unfortunately, my family keeps eating my meals and leaving cookies around the house.


Rice cake with peanut butter (Or almond butter, or whatever)? My go to is almonds, and banana chips, which I have a small pile of 2 meals a day.... Or apple/fruit snack at work. 

Side note: MANGOES ARE THE BEST. Lychee is 2nd best. Nectarines are pretty darn good though.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

JayKay0914 said:


> Yeah, trying to do non-salty/non-dairy.


That is tricky; seems like you find one or the other in just about everything.

When I was doing a Keto-ish diet a few years ago, I ate a lot of unsalted sunflower seeds and almonds, and avoided anything with sugar in the ingredients list.

Avocados are also good.


----------



## JayKay PE

Roarbark said:


> Rice cake with peanut butter (Or almond butter, or whatever)? My go to is almonds, and banana chips, which I have a small pile of 2 meals a day.... Or apple/fruit snack at work.
> 
> Side note: MANGOES ARE THE BEST. Lychee is 2nd best. Nectarines are pretty darn good though.


I feel like rice cakes are a ton of carbs, but I might do a slice of killer bread and that might work.  Ever since I stopped the challenge last week I feel like I've just been eating and eating and eating, and I need to get back into the 'smaller portions/smaller meals' mindset again.

I LOVE UNSALTED ALMONDS @ChebyshevII PE, but they're kinda expensive?  I might track down my bag of walnuts...?  As for avocados...I am terrified of opening them/I'm going to cut my hand off.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

JayKay0914 said:


> I LOVE UNSALTED ALMONDS @ChebyshevII PE, but they're kinda expensive?  I might track down my bag of walnuts...?  As for avocados...I am terrified of opening them/I'm going to cut my hand off.


Ah yes, walnuts! Forgot about those. Also a good option.

You get used to cutting up avocados, you just slice them in half, dig out the pit, then use a spoon to eat the fruit out of each half.

I’m not particularly good at remembering costs for food, Mrs. Cheb usually takes care of the grocery shopping.


----------



## Roarbark

JayKay0914 said:


> killer bread﻿﻿


Awww yeeeee, killer bread. Had a panini'ed sandwhich with killer bread today. 

Costco $13 for 3 lb bag of almonds is what I do. (plus I do my costco shopping by proxy though other people's memberships, like a leech)


----------



## RBHeadge PE

WIth 52 min left to go:

2 votes for @JayKay0914

2 vote for @chart94

The mayor is getting _The Coin of Justice_ TM ready.


----------



## JayKay PE

Ugh.  Stressing about apartments in Indiana.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

I thought you were going to do airbnb for a couple weeks first?


----------



## JayKay PE

I was going to, but someone actually messaged me on reddit about an apartment that they signed a year lease on (but they just got a job on the east coast, so they're trying to find someone to take over when they leave mid-September).  It's a little smaller than I wanted, but the layout fits with the size and the kitchen looks good if I get a butcher block.  It's within walking distance of the main 'downtown' without being in the really loud/ultra expensive areas, the two gyms I've been eyeing are pretty equidistance from here, and it's only 2-miles from work.  I mean, I could do airbnb, but this seems like a kinda good thing to fall into my lap? 

They told me there are only 12 tenants in the building, so the laundry room literally looks like the picture, and the landlord seems really responsive (based on what they said). *And they just told me I'd be on the top floor, so, THANK BE TO GOD, no children running around above me when I'm trying to sleep*

https://indianapolis.craigslist.org/apa/d/indianapolis-1-bedroom-1-bathroom-in/6961281869.html

Thoughts?


----------



## Roarbark

JayKay0914 said:


> Thoughts?


As a resident of Hawaii: 






And I am very jealous of what you get for that price.


----------



## Roarbark

I summon the ghost of @NikR. Who should I vote for?


----------



## JayKay PE

Roarbark said:


> As a resident of Hawaii:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I am very jealous of what you get for that price.


Literally, this would be like $1800+ where I am now, and wouldn't have parking/none of the utilities would be included.  I am so confused by price points in Indianapolis.  I think they're joking half the time when they're like, "Rent this house for $500!"


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Roarbark said:


> As a resident of Hawaii:


The residents of the NYC, DC, and Bay Area Regions have ZERO sympathy for you.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

JayKay0914 said:


> Thoughts?


The price seems a bit steep based on what I'd expect for Indy. Have you had a quick look at prices for nearby comparable commercial apartment complexes?

It'd be a bargin in my part of the world though.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

whelp... I'd better start preparing narratives


----------



## Roarbark

RBHeadge PE said:


> The residents of the NYC, DC, and Bay Area Regions have ZERO sympathy for you.


What about for my $6 cartons of eggs and milk?


----------



## JayKay PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> The price seems a bit steep based on what I'd expect for Indy. Have you had a quick look at prices for nearby comparable commercial apartment complexes?
> 
> It'd be a bargin in my part of the world though.


I think the price is going to be higher since it's close to Mass Ave, which is the main 'downtown' for Indy with all the restaurants/events/etc.  I have been looking at apartments around there and they're around $1100 starting + parking (around $100) + all utilities.  If I was looking for something with a washer/dryer, it either pushes me into the boonies and increases my commute (which I want to avoid at all costs if possible since I def think my long commute is why I burned out here in NYC) or the rent goes up to something like $1350+parking+utilities.  It's my own fault for wanting to be close to a city-feeling while I'm here, since I hear it's very...dull once you get around 15-20 minutes from Mass Ave, where everything gets very suburban very fast.


----------



## NikR_PE

Roarbark said:


> I summon the ghost of @NikR. Who should I vote for?


Oooooo all i know is voting for chaos got me killed. Ooooooo


----------



## JayKay PE

Roarbark said:


> What about for my $6 cartons of eggs and milk?


That's the same?  I mean, farm eggs are around $5/dozen.  If I'm getting it from Costco, I can get the price to drop a little.  Am going to miss raw milk, though.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

RBHeadge PE said:


> The residents of the NYC, DC, and Bay Area Regions have ZERO sympathy for you.


Seattle, too.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Roarbark said:


> What about for my $6 cartons of eggs and milk?


yeah, food is expensive there. The DMV, despite being so near farms, has expensive food compared to what I'm used to though. Not Hawai'i prices of course.

BTW, ever been to Utqiagvik (formerly Barrow), Alaska? Wow those prices are hella awful!


----------



## Roarbark

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Seattle, too.


I schooled up in Seattle  wasn't so bad as a student anyway. 

Ughhhhh, @RBHeadge PE, I vote for @JayKay0914, (And I'm very sorry if I'm wrong.)


----------



## JayKay PE

TwT


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Roarbark said:


> I schooled up in Seattle  wasn't so bad as a student anyway.
> 
> Ughhhhh, @RBHeadge PE, I vote for @JayKay0914, (And I'm very sorry if I'm wrong.)


No kidding? Where at? UW?


----------



## Roarbark

JayKay0914 said:


> TwT


It pains me, small cute cat. I wish it were not so. 



ChebyshevII PE said:


> No kidding? Where at? UW?


Seattle U  ! Go Flying Jesuits (Redhawks)


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Roarbark said:


> It pains me, small cute cat. I wish it were not so.
> 
> Seattle U  ! Go Flying Jesuits (Redhawks)


Nice! My alma mater is SPU, just a few blocks away.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

time


----------



## Roarbark

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Nice! My alma mater is SPU, just a few blocks away.


Loved my time up there, and Seattle still feels like a home. Wouldn't be surprised if I came up there to live for a while. Stay tuned!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

The 'good' people of Mafeyette have yet another town meeting to discuss the pressing issues in the community. they had a strict agenda:


Healthcare

Nutrition

Housing

Crime

Traffic and Public Transportation

The mayor gavels the meeting to order. Before the doctor can give their spiel, @JayKay0914 motions to discuss nutrition. The motion is seconded and carried, so the townies discuss healthy snacks for an hour. 

@JayKay0914 motions to discuss rent prices. @Roarbark seconds and the motion carries. The townsfolk complain about the rent being too damn high. But after 30 minutes of ranting they propose no workable solutions to the problem.

Next up is to discuss healthcare. @chart94 makes a snide remark about crime and then the townsfolk immediately start pointing fingers at two individuals: @chart94 and @JayKay0914

A furious vote ensues. It came down to one vote. The town voted 3-2 for @JayKay0914. After the conclusion she grabs for a baseball bat and says:







The the townsfolk swarm her and march her to the gallows.



Spoiler



@JayKay0914 was a member of the mafia



Feeling jubilant, they go straight to discussing what to do about the damage to the El caused by the saloon bombing. They townsfolk never did bring up healthcare.


----------



## User1

Yesssssssssss good job townies!


----------



## Roarbark

RBHeadge PE said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> @JayKay0914 was a member of the mafia


Yesss. I feel less bad now, murderous small cat. Still sorry though. @JayKay0914.
Who are your accomplices?


----------



## JayKay PE

Roarbark said:


> Yesss. I feel less bad now, murderous small cat. Still sorry though. @JayKay0914.
> Who are your accomplices?


@tj_PE


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

JayKay0914 said:


> @tj_PE


----------



## Roarbark

@tj_PE how do you plead?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Is anyone else bothered by the fact that a dead cat was able to mutter a person’s name?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Is anyone else bothered by the fact that a dead cat was able to mutter a person’s name?


----------



## chart94 PE

JayKay0914 said:


> I feel like rice cakes are a ton of carbs, but I might do a slice of killer bread and that might work.  Ever since I stopped the challenge last week I feel like I've just been eating and eating and eating, and I need to get back into the 'smaller portions/smaller meals' mindset again.
> 
> I LOVE UNSALTED ALMONDS @ChebyshevII PE, but they're kinda expensive?  I might track down my bag of walnuts...?  As for avocados...I am terrified of opening them/I'm going to cut my hand off.


Very hard about a diet. My 2 cents, most of the time people aren’t hungry they are dehydrated. Carrying a water bottle constantly full helps. For snacks I try to stick to stuff with protein and very little sugar and lower carb (still need some to fill you up.) sweet potatoes are an awesome thing fhat will help get the carbs. Beef jerky, nut mix, peanut butter, protein bar, powder, small thing of steak/chicken, plain can of tuna etc. plain Greek yoghurt, (toss in a couple blueberry or strawberries if you can’t stand plain yogurt. usually as long as it had a good amount of protein at a good calorie point. Calories are more important than worrying about carbs and fats only because your body needs a little of everything. And most of the time the water trick is really what is the hunger. Just my two cents from an armchair dietician. ( my sister an Actual dietician with a masters would KILL me as she deals with dorks like me all the time who think they know a bit, though she does agree on the water part not so much the almost no carb/Keto diet which is supposedly awful for people.


----------



## JayKay PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Is anyone else bothered by the fact that a dead cat was able to mutter a person’s name?


Scientific fact:  When gas leaves a decaying body, the change in pressure often sounds like a dying declaration.

tru facts.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

chart94 said:


> Very hard about a diet. My 2 cents, most of the time people aren’t hungry they are dehydrated. Carrying a water bottle constantly full helps. For snacks I try to stick to stuff with protein and very little sugar and lower carb (still need some to fill you up.) sweet potatoes are an awesome thing fhat will help get the carbs. Beef jerky, nut mix, peanut butter, protein bar, powder, small thing of steak/chicken, plain can of tuna etc. plain Greek yoghurt, (toss in a couple blueberry or strawberries if you can’t stand plain yogurt. usually as long as it had a good amount of protein at a good calorie point. Calories are more important than worrying about carbs and fats only because your body needs a little of everything. And most of the time the water trick is really what is the hunger. Just my two cents from an armchair dietician. ( my sister an Actual dietician with a masters would KILL me as she deals with dorks like me all the time who think they know a bit, though she does agree on the water part not so much the almost no carb/Keto diet which is supposedly awful for people.


The Keto diet is pretty unsustainable as a lifestyle, i’ve found, mainly because I never really felt like I was getting quite enough food. I also decided that I like rice and other carbs too much to want to give them up forever.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

JayKay0914 said:


> Scientific fact:  When gas leaves a decaying body, the changing in pressure often sounds like a dying declaration.
> 
> tru facts.


My gas will probably come out the other end when I die.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

JayKay0914 said:


> Am going to miss raw milk, though.


Raw milk? Is that like a real thing in New York? Even the Amish pasteurize their milk before it goes to market in Pennsylvania.


----------



## JayKay PE

chart94 said:


> Very hard about a diet. My 2 cents, most of the time people aren’t hungry they are dehydrated. Carrying a water bottle constantly full helps. For snacks I try to stick to stuff with protein and very little sugar and lower carb (still need some to fill you up.) sweet potatoes are an awesome thing fhat will help get the carbs. Beef jerky, nut mix, peanut butter, protein bar, powder, small thing of steak/chicken, plain can of tuna etc. plain Greek yoghurt, (toss in a couple blueberry or strawberries if you can’t stand plain yogurt. usually as long as it had a good amount of protein at a good calorie point. Calories are more important than worrying about carbs and fats only because your body needs a little of everything. And most of the time the water trick is really what is the hunger. Just my two cents from an armchair dietician. ( my sister an Actual dietician with a masters would KILL me as she deals with dorks like me all the time who think they know a bit, though she does agree on the water part not so much the almost no carb/Keto diet which is supposedly awful for people.


Hahahahahahaha, I actually was just on a challenge diet when I had really balanced meals with good protein/carb/veggie ratios.  I just...kinda ignored it this last week and now I'm trying to get myself back on track!  I just need to go to the gym more and drink more water/my protein shakes instead of getting an egg over easy, cheese, salt, pepper, on a toasted and buttered sunflower flagel.


----------



## Roarbark

JayKay0914 said:


> Scientific fact:  When gas leaves a decaying body, the changing in pressure often sounds like a dying declaration.
> 
> tru facts.


"Twooo wuv"


----------



## JayKay PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> My gas will probably come out the other end when I die.


...as well as a couple other things!  

@RBHeadge PE Raw milk is a huge thing in the vegan/organic community out here.  They think it 'cures' stuff because you're not removing the 'healthy organisms' with the heat of pasteurization.  It's actually illegal in NYS unless you are one of, like, 2 small dairies.  One just happens to be on LI with a guy who has been organic for like 30+ years (you know, before it was a thing and cool).  Guy's really awesome and has a bunch fo chickens and is really no-nonsense about the milk.  I think he has only 3 or 4 girls he milks, so it's not a huge production that he's shipping out everywhere.  Personally, I like ultra pasteurized milk because it lasts longer.


----------



## Roarbark

JayKay0914 said:


> Toasted and buttered sunflower flagel﻿.


I love flagels.


----------



## JayKay PE

Roarbark said:


> "Twooo wuv"


To blave? And, as we all know, "to _blave_" means "to bluff," huh? So you're probably playing cards, and he cheated!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

JayKay0914 said:


> To blave? And, as we all know, "to _blave_" means "to bluff," huh? So you're probably playing cards, and he cheated!





...something tells me this isn’t the right movie...


----------



## chart94 PE

JayKay0914 said:


> Hahahahahahaha, I actually was just on a challenge diet when I had really balanced meals with good protein/carb/veggie ratios.  I just...kinda ignored it this last week and now I'm trying to get myself back on track!  I just need to go to the gym more and drink more water/my protein shakes instead of getting an egg over easy, cheese, salt, pepper, on a toasted and buttered sunflower flagel.


See that’s not too bad if you cut out the bagel and cheese and add a little steak and veggies   but no really I understand.

I usually try to give myself the weekends as ‘cheat days or meals’ and also ‘drinks cheats with friends’ just cause it is hard but I have found for me personally that if I workout hard enough during the week and eat well, a burger here and some pizza there doesn’t really hurt the diet and actually helps you stay on track during the week. Even with those kind of weekends I still dropped from 210 to a buck 90 and sustain that while building muscle. At 6-1 it’s not a bad weight though I would like to get to 180 one day.. time for a workout though! Today is back day!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

JayKay0914 said:


> Raw milk is a huge thing in the vegan/organic community out here.  They think it 'cures' stuff because you're not removing the 'healthy organisms' with the heat of pasteurization.  It's actually illegal in NYS unless....


Ughh, speaking as a former health inspector, it's shit like this that really grinds my gears. 



JayKay0914 said:


> I think he has only 3 or 4 girls he milks, so it's not a huge production that he's shipping out everywhere.


You're referring to bovine right?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

chart94 said:


> Even﻿ with those kind of weekends I still dropped from 210 to a buck 90 and sustain that while building muscle. At 6-1 it’s not a bad weight though I would like to get to 180 one day..


Nice. Meanwhile I’m sitting solid between “heftychonk” and “oh lawd he comin’”


----------



## NikR_PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Nice. Meanwhile I’m sitting solid between “heftychonk” and “oh lawd he comin’”
> 
> View attachment 13664


so... a megachonker?


----------



## JayKay PE

chart94 said:


> See that’s not too bad if you cut out the bagel and cheese and add a little steak and veggies   but no really I understand.
> 
> I usually try to give myself the weekends as ‘cheat days or meals’ and also ‘drinks cheats with friends’ just cause it is hard but I have found for me personally that if I workout hard enough during the week and eat well, a burger here and some pizza there doesn’t really hurt the diet and actually helps you stay on track during the week. Even with those kind of weekends I still dropped from 210 to a buck 90 and sustain that while building muscle. At 6-1 it’s not a bad weight though I would like to get to 180 one day.. time for a workout though! Today is back day!


Yeah!  I dropped from 218 to just under 200 (like 199.5) just by finally starting to work out and keeping track of what I'm eating.  I mean, I'll never be svelte, and it sucks that my thighs don't fit in my pants anymore, but I'm hoping I can lose just a little bit more since I think my metabolism actually is starting to kick in?  I just have to keep working out and only eat pizza once a week instead of every single night.



> You're referring to bovine right?﻿


I'm always referring to bovine in one way or another in every conversation.


----------



## NikR_PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> You're referring to bovine right?


I too was wondering the same.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NikR said:


> so... a megachonker?


It varies.


----------



## chart94 PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Nice. Meanwhile I’m sitting solid between “heftychonk” and “oh lawd he comin’”
> 
> View attachment 13664


Nothing wrong with that!


----------



## chart94 PE

JayKay0914 said:


> Yeah!  I dropped from 218 to just under 200 (like 199.5) just by finally starting to work out and keeping track of what I'm eating.  I mean, I'll never be svelte, and it sucks that my thighs don't fit in my pants anymore, but I'm hoping I can lose just a little bit more since I think my metabolism actually is starting to kick in?  I just have to keep working out and only eat pizza once a week instead of every single night.
> 
> I'm always referring to bovine in one way or another in every conversation.


Nice job!!! Yeah just keep it up, it gets so much easier after a couple months! if there is one thing I’ve learned in my short(er) amount of time  everyone on this forum seems super supportive and helps motivate. You’ll def get there!! On a side note, I really want a good meat lovers pizza with giardiniera right now...oh and some fresh garlic.. too much talk about pizza


----------



## JayKay PE

chart94 said:


> Nice job!!! Yeah just keep it up, it gets so much easier after a couple months! if there is one thing I’ve learned in my short(er) amount of time  everyone on this forum seems super supportive and helps motivate. You’ll def get there!! On a side note, I really want a good meat lovers pizza with giardiniera right now...oh and some fresh garlic.. too much talk about pizza


I’ve only been really working out since the start of this year and the “workouts” from January to June were at Crunch fitness (group fitness classes with moms that were 25-minutes of squats and small weight movements). I joined a kickboxing class that was more expensive, but on the way home from work, and shit-I feel so gross at the end of class but I feel like I’ve actually worked out instead of getting kinda winded.  

The girls forum is really supportive and I’m lucky that my gym is also crazy supportive! I’m going to miss them when I leave, but I’m determined to at least attempt to keep working out! I like seeing real results! But CrossFit scares me and I’ll never get involved with that.


----------



## Roarbark

JayKay0914 said:


> I’ve only been really working out since the start of this year and the “workouts” from January to June were at Crunch fitness (group fitness classes with moms that were 25-minutes of squats and small weight movements). I joined a kickboxing class that was more expensive, but on the way home from work, and shit-I feel so gross at the end of class but I feel like I’ve actually worked out instead of getting kinda winded.
> 
> The girls forum is really supportive and I’m lucky that my gym is also crazy supportive! I’m going to miss them when I leave, but I’m determined to at least attempt to keep working out! I like seeing real results! But CrossFit scares me and I’ll never get involved with that.


I'm relatively in shape, and cross fit scares me.


----------



## chart94 PE

Roarbark said:


> I'm relatively in shape, and cross fit scares me.


CrossFit is no bueno. I’ll stick to my 1.5 jog and weight lifting everyday


----------



## User1

Roarbark said:


> @tj_PE how do you plead?


Wtf? Not guilty! She trieeeeed to have me save her!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Right now, my exercise is doing yard work around my house. I’m working on a renovation of our entire landscape and it involves ripping out the old stuff, digging trenches, moving dirt and rocks, and digging out trees and roots. Decided to do it by hand for now to save money, get exercise, and so I can be proud of the end result. Of course, it also means it takes a lot longer than if I were to hire somebody/rent big equipment.


----------



## User1

Also @RoarbarkI I work in Seattle but live in Tacoma bc I can't afford to buy in Seattle


----------



## User1

I walk a couple miles every day to /from bus and office. I miss dance class but with my commute I just can't find one I like with a schedule I can achieve


----------



## Roarbark

tj_PE said:


> I walk a couple miles every day to /from bus and office. I miss dance class but with my commute I just can't find one I like with a schedule I can achieve


Ooh, what kind of dance? I've been wanting to try one (maybe swing?) with all this free single person time.


----------



## User1

Roarbark said:


> Ooh, what kind of dance? I've been wanting to try one (maybe swing?) with all this free single person time.


The classical stuff. I miss ballet sooooooooooo much. Swing is fun! But I've never gone solo. I bet it's a great way to meet people. I just love all kinds of dance. I've never seen someone dance and not be happy


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Roarbark said:


> Ooh, what kind of dance? I've been wanting to try one (maybe swing?) with all this free single person time.


When I was in college we did Sunday night swing dances. It was a great way to meet new people and it didn’t matter how well you could do it 

Mrs. Cheb does ballet and actually taught me how to swing way back when we were in high school. Unfortunately she married a man with 2 left feet...


----------



## User1

ChebyshevII PE said:


> When I was in college we did Sunday night swing dances. It was a great way to meet new people and it didn’t matter how well you could do it
> 
> Mrs. Cheb does ballet and actually taught me how to swing way back when we were in high school. Unfortunately she married a man with 2 left feet...


Tbh all that matters is that you get up and dance. Not how well you do it. 

Unless you're channing Tatum.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

tj_PE said:


> Tbh all that matters is that you get up and dance. Not how well you do it. ﻿﻿﻿﻿﻿﻿


Yep. I enjoy dancing with my wife, and I enjoyed swinging. Highly recommended.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

tj_PE said:


> Unless﻿ you're ﻿channing Tatum.﻿﻿﻿﻿﻿﻿﻿ ﻿﻿﻿﻿﻿﻿﻿﻿


Funny you should mention that...


----------



## User1

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Funny you should mention that...


OMG NOW I KNOW WHY YOU WANTED TO REMAIN ANONYMOUS


----------



## RBHeadge PE

All of this talk about nutrition and fitness made @ChebyshevII PE think " I’m sitting solid between “heftychonk” and “oh lawd he comin’ ” so he decided to go to the gym. He had a pretty tough workout and needed a massage afterwards. He disrobed, laid down on his stomach, and placed his glasses on the table beside him. The masseuse started working on the legs. A minute later, the door gently opens. A heftychonk man in a pinstripe grey suit is at the portal. The masseuse non-nonchalantly stops his work and slinks off to the corner of the room.@ChebyshevII PE can only see a grey blur in front of him, un-alarmed he reaches towards the table and casually puts on his glasses. Just as his eyes focus, the greysuited man shoots him through the right lens.

@ChebyshevII PE was killed during the night.

(All storytelling is mine Francis Ford Coppola and Mario Puzo, and should not be taken as hints)

The remaining players are:

@ChaosMuppetPE, @Roarbark, @chart94, @vhab49_PE, @tj_PE, @Audi driver, P.E.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

tj_PE said:


> ChebyshevII PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tj_PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Unless you're channing Tatum.
> 
> 
> 
> Funny you should mention that...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OMG NOW I KNOW WHY YOU WANTED TO REMAIN ANONYMOUS
Click to expand...

Channing is on that list of names


----------



## JayKay PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> All of this talk about nutrition and fitness made @ChebyshevII PE think " I’m sitting solid between “heftychonk” and “oh lawd he comin’ ” so he decided to go to the gym. He had a pretty tough workout and needed a massage afterwards. He disrobed, laid down on his stomach, and placed his glasses on the table beside him. The masseuse started working on the legs. A minute later, the door gently opens. A heftychonk man in a pinstripe grey suit is at the portal. The masseuse non-nonchalantly stops his work and slinks off to the corner of the room.@ChebyshevII PE can only see a grey blur in front of him, un-alarmed he reaches towards the table and casually puts on his glasses. Just as his eyes focus, the greysuited man shoots him through the right lens.
> 
> @ChebyshevII PE was killed during the night.
> 
> (All storytelling is mine Francis Ford Coppola and Mario Puzo, and should not be taken as hints)
> 
> The remaining players are:
> 
> @ChaosMuppetPE, @Roarbark, @chart94, @vhab49_PE, @tj_PE, @Audi driver, P.E.


We killed Channing Tatum.  I feel...conflicted.


----------



## NikR_PE

OMG he must be the cop from 21st jump street


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

NikR said:


> OMG he must be the cop from 21st jump street


NOt Channing!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

RBHeadge PE said:


> All of this talk about nutrition and fitness made @ChebyshevII PE think " I’m sitting solid between “heftychonk” and “oh lawd he comin’ ” so he decided to go to the gym. He had a pretty tough workout and needed a massage afterwards. He disrobed, laid down on his stomach, and placed his glasses on the table beside him. The masseuse started working on the legs. A minute later, the door gently opens. A heftychonk man in a pinstripe grey suit is at the portal. The masseuse non-nonchalantly stops his work and slinks off to the corner of the room.@ChebyshevII PE can only see a grey blur in front of him, un-alarmed he reaches towards the table and casually puts on his glasses. Just as his eyes focus, the greysuited man shoots him through the right lens.
> 
> @ChebyshevII PE was killed during the night.
> 
> (All storytelling is mine Francis Ford Coppola and Mario Puzo, and should not be taken as hints)
> 
> The remaining players are:
> 
> @ChaosMuppetPE, @Roarbark, @chart94, @vhab49_PE, @tj_PE, @Audi driver, P.E.


I knew it!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

JayKay0914 said:


> I think the price is going to be higher since it's close to Mass Ave, which is the main 'downtown' for Indy with all the restaurants/events/etc.  I have been looking at apartments around there and they're around $1100 starting + parking (around $100) + all utilities.  If I was looking for something with a washer/dryer, it either pushes me into the boonies and increases my commute (which I want to avoid at all costs if possible since I def think my long commute is why I burned out here in NYC) or the rent goes up to something like $1350+parking+utilities.  It's my own fault for wanting to be close to a city-feeling while I'm here, since I hear it's very...dull once you get around 15-20 minutes from Mass Ave, where everything gets very suburban very fast.


It sounds like its a good price for the area.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Darn you Mafia, robbing Channing Tatum of any chance of ever becoming a fine boi....  ldman:


----------



## User1

i love channing.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

tj_PE said:


> i love channing.


Thanks.


----------



## chart94 PE

Well im thinking @ChaosMuppetPE and @Audi driver, P.E. have been eerily quiet. Im starting to think they took out @ChebyshevII PE


----------



## JayKay PE

chart94 said:


> Well im thinking @ChaosMuppetPE and @Audi driver, P.E. have been eerily quiet. Im starting to think they took out @ChebyshevII PE


I'm thinking @tj_PE is involved, since she's the one who started talking about Tatum.  *squinty eyes*


----------



## User1

JayKay0914 said:


> I'm thinking @tj_PE is involved, since she's the one who started talking about Tatum.  *squinty eyes*


I'm thinking you're full of crap and also ded. why would you want the mafia to lose if you were part of the mafia??


----------



## JayKay PE

tj_PE said:


> I'm thinking you're full of crap and also ded. why would you want the mafia to lose if you were part of the mafia??


Vengeance against someone I thought I had my back.  I'm taking it all down in a blaze of glory!

I'm Uncle Bernie'ing it right now!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

I've learned that the hardest part of mod'ing this game is having to stay neutral. There have been like a dozen comments that I'd have loved to rec, or post gifs in response to comments - but I'm avoiding it to avoid any appearance of taking sides.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

RBHeadge PE said:


> I've learned that the hardest part of mod'ing this game is having to stay neutral. There have been like a dozen comments that I'd have loved to rec, or post gifs in response to comments - but I'm avoiding it to avoid any appearance of taking sides.


Yep, well said.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

tj_PE said:


> @Audi driver, P.E. are you mafia?


Not that I know of. Are you?


----------



## User1

Audi driver said:


> Not that I know of. Are you?


I'm not. Let's be friends!!


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Nice! My alma mater is SPU, just a few blocks away.


I went there for two years. Good school but $$$$$$$$$$


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Audi driver said:


> I went there for two years. Good school but $$$$$$$$$$


True, although in my experience if you really want to go there they will help you out. I ended up getting a couple more scholarships after I started attending; certainly helped eliminate a large chunk of student loan debt.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

tj_PE said:


> The classical stuff. I miss ballet sooooooooooo much. Swing is fun! But I've never gone solo. I bet it's a great way to meet people. I just love all kinds of dance. I've never seen someone dance and not be happy


Allow me to introduce myself.


----------



## Roarbark

RBHeadge PE said:


> I've learned that the hardest part of mod'ing this game is having to stay neutral. There have been like a dozen comments that I'd have loved to rec, or post gifs in response to comments - but I'm avoiding it to avoid any appearance of taking sides.


Agreeed.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Finally gonna get to submit a vote. Been swamped!  Gotta vote early tho. I vote for @ChaosMuppetPE so @RBHeadge PE, you can write that one down. I am casting this vote based on suspicions.


----------



## JayKay PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> I've learned that the hardest part of mod'ing this game is having to stay neutral. There have been like a dozen comments that I'd have loved to rec, or post gifs in response to comments - but I'm avoiding it to avoid any appearance of taking sides.


----------



## JayKay PE

Roarbark said:


> Agreeed.


YOU'RE NOT EVEN MOD'ING RIGHT NOW BECAUSE YOU'RE MAFIA.  3 to 9!!!


----------



## leggo PE

I think @JayKay0914 is mafia because she wasn't killed first and seems very suspicious of people.

But what do I know? I'm hanging out with @ChebyshevII PE and we are both ded.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

leggo PE said:


> I think @JayKay0914 is mafia because she wasn't killed first and seems very suspicious of people.
> 
> But what do I know? I'm hanging out with @ChebyshevII PE and we are both ded.


Yay, purgatory. And @JayKay0914 is with us now, too!


----------



## leggo PE

Wait, was she killed already?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

leggo PE said:


> Wait, was she killed already?


We lynched her yesterday. She was Mafia.


----------



## Roarbark

leggo PE said:


> Wait, was she killed already?


We voted her off the island during lynching yesterday, and she was MAFIA indeed!


----------



## JayKay PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> We lynched her yesterday. She was Mafia.


BETRAYED.


----------



## JayKay PE

leggo PE said:


> Wait, was she killed already?


I might get better.


----------



## leggo PE

Oh geez, whoops.

I'm having a tough time on these boards this week. And they are letting me legally change my name?!?


----------



## leggo PE

Has the doctor ever saved anyone in any of these rounds?


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

leggo PE said:


> Has the doctor ever saved anyone in any of these rounds?


Good question!


----------



## JayKay PE

leggo PE said:


> Oh geez, whoops.
> 
> I'm having a tough time on these boards this week. And they are letting me legally change my name?!?


I'd hope they would.  You are someone else's property now.


----------



## leggo PE

JayKay0914 said:


> You are someone else's property now.


Oh man, this touches a place for me. I just finished reading "A Woman Is No Man" and wow, it was eye-opening to the relationships of Arab men and women.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

leggo PE said:


> Has the doctor ever saved anyone in any of these rounds?


ONCE, I think in the last game. Someone got poisoned, but the Dr noticed it... maybe?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

leggo PE said:


> Has the doctor ever saved anyone in any of these rounds?


I saved @ptatohed in round 3.


----------



## JayKay PE

leggo PE said:


> Oh man, this touches a place for me. I just finished reading "A Woman Is No Man﻿" and wow, it was eye-opening to the relationships of Arab men and women.


Dude.  I just read the description of that book and I'm adding it to my list.  it sounds wild and the reviews are so passionate about it!


----------



## JayKay PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> I saved @ptatohed in round 3.


It was just gas.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

JayKay0914 said:


> It was just gas.


Hopefully that’s the case, as I would make a terrible doctor.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

leggo PE said:


> Oh geez, whoops.
> 
> I'm having a tough time on these boards this week. And they are letting me legally change my name?!?


Better hold off on the stamp for a bit...?

In all seriousness I remember being thrown off when I first got married, too. It was a little bit of a culture shock at first. Groove comes back, though.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

leggo PE said:


> Has the doctor ever saved anyone in any of these rounds?


There has been a nightkill every night of this round.


----------



## User1

Audi driver said:


> Finally gonna get to submit a vote. Been swamped!  Gotta vote early tho. I vote for @ChaosMuppetPE so @RBHeadge PE, you can write that one down. I am casting this vote based on suspicions.


look at you participating! imma tag you too, for good measure cause that's how we do. (not a vote) @Audi driver, P.E.


----------



## User1

what is confusing about that??? we've been slacking on tagging you is all i'm saying. @Audi driver, P.E.


----------



## leggo PE

JayKay0914 said:


> Dude.  I just read the description of that book and I'm adding it to my list.  it sounds wild and the reviews are so passionate about it!


It was really riveting. I read it in about three days (granted, part of this time was during traveling back from Indonesia, when I had a lot of time without access to wifi).


----------



## leggo PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> There has been a nightkill every night of this round.


What does this mean? Yes, people are always killed during the night... Is that how the doctor saves people, also during the night? I thought they brought them back from the dead, like the next day or something. #neverbeenthedoctor


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

leggo PE said:


> What does this mean? Yes, people are always killed during the night... Is that how the doctor saves people? Also during the night? I thought they brought them back from the dead. #neverbeenthedoctor


Doctor chooses a person to save at night, much like the mafia chooses a person to kill at night. If the doctor and the Mafia choose the same person that night, that person is saved from the Mafia for that night.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

leggo PE said:


> #neverbeenthedoctor


#thisisnttwitter


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> #thisisnttwitter


WHAT!?!?


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

vhab49_PE said:


> WHAT!?!?


#thisisnttwitter


----------



## leggo PE

#spam


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Spoiler



#madeyoulook


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Hey, I was just answering the question. #Not_my_assertion.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

leggo PE said:


> What does this mean? Yes, people are always killed during the night... Is that how the doctor saves people, also during the night? I thought they brought them back from the dead, like the next day or something. #neverbeenthedoctor






ChebyshevII PE said:


> Doctor chooses a person to save at night, much like the mafia chooses a person to kill at night. If the doctor and the Mafia choose the same person that night, that person is saved from the Mafia for that night.


If the mafia kills sucessfully someone during the night. it's called a "nightkill"

If the town votes to kill someone, it's called a "lynch"


----------



## leggo PE

Oh gotcha, and here I was thinking the doctors never did anything, or got killed off too early to do anything. I thought they could only bring one person back from the dead ONE time. Like, they got one try.

I guess I had a total misunderstanding of how the doctor works in this game. #stillnotthedoctor


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

leggo PE said:


> Oh gotcha, and here I was thinking the doctors never did anything, or got killed off too early to do anything. I thought they could only bring one person back from the dead ONE time. Like, they got one try.
> 
> I guess I had a total misunderstanding of how the doctor works in this game. #stillnotthedoctor


I think other variations of Mafia might have a role similar to what you’re describing...


----------



## NikR_PE

leggo PE said:


> It was really riveting. I read it in about three days (granted, part of this time was during traveling back from Indonesia, when I had a lot of time without access to wifi).


I bet it was nothing like this https://www.khaleejtimes.com/uae/fujairah/wife-in-uae-seeks-divorce-because-husband-loves-her-a-lot-doesnt-argue-with-her


----------



## JayKay PE

@Audi driver, P.E. Be careful.  TJ is evil.

#notsurehowthisworks


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Kitten break:


----------



## Roarbark

ChebyshevII PE said:


> I saved @ptatohed in round 3.


And it was epic.


----------



## NikR_PE

Roarbark said:


> And it was epic.


yeah. threw our strategy all out the window. But I did make ptato believe I saved him.


----------



## leggo PE

NikR said:


> I bet it was nothing like this https://www.khaleejtimes.com/uae/fujairah/wife-in-uae-seeks-divorce-because-husband-loves-her-a-lot-doesnt-argue-with-her


Nope, absolutely nothing like that.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Roarbark said:


> And it was epic.


The nightkill, the save, or both.



NikR said:


> yeah. threw our strategy all out the window. But I did make ptato believe I saved him.


If it weren't for that save we almost certainly would have won the game.


----------



## NikR_PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> The nightkill, the save, or both.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 18 minutes ago, NikR said:
Click to expand...

save



RBHeadge PE said:


> If it weren't for that save we almost certainly would have won the game.


we did win


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NikR said:


> we did win


By technicality.


----------



## JayKay PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> By technicality.


The best type of winning.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NikR said:


> I bet it was nothing like this https://www.khaleejtimes.com/uae/fujairah/wife-in-uae-seeks-divorce-because-husband-loves-her-a-lot-doesnt-argue-with-her


This is why I turn into a lazy bum when I get home every night.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

ChebyshevII PE said:


> This is why I turn into a lazy bum when I get home every night.


That's not why.


----------



## chart94 PE

I vote for @ChaosMuppetPE @RBHeadge PE


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Audi driver said:


> That's not why.


And how would you know? Are you stalking me?


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

ChebyshevII PE said:


> And how would you know? Are you stalking me?


People who are stalking you told me.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Audi driver said:


> People who are stalking you told me.


Now not only are we trying to find the remaining Mafia, but also the Cheb-stalker!


----------



## Roarbark

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Now not only are we trying to find the remaining Mafia, but also the Cheb-stalker!


New role for next game


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Roarbark said:


> New role for next game


consider it done


----------



## Roarbark

RBHeadge PE said:


> consider it done


Win condition is finding his name before you die?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

With 3:15 to go.

I have 2 votes for @ChaosMuppetPE

Did I miss anything?


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Seems to be a good trend going, @RBHeadge PE I also will vote for @ChaosMuppetPE.

Based on suspicions formulated about....  ahem, work related pyromania.  Seems Mafia-esque to me.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Roarbark said:


> Win condition is finding his name?


I love it!

It's be like catching the snitch in quidditch; worth so many points you don't have to play that actual game to win.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

RBHeadge PE said:


> I love it!
> 
> It's be like catching the snitch in quidditch; worth so many points you don't have to play that actual game to win.


@leggo PE is disqualified.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

vhab49_PE said:


> Based on suspicions formulated about....  ahem, work related pyromania.  Seems Mafia-esque to me.


I know I'm supposed to be neutral in this thread and all, but I'm pretty sure @tj_PE first suggested the spider/fire solution?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> @leggo PE is disqualified.


she'll mod the game


----------



## Roarbark

RBHeadge PE said:


> I know I'm supposed to be neutral in this thread and all, but I'm pretty sure @tj_PE first suggested the spider/fire solution?


I must have been sleeping and missed this conversation, because I have no clue what you're talking about.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Roarbark said:


> I must have been sleeping and missed this conversation, because I have no clue what you're talking about.


I’m at a loss too, actually...


----------



## User1

[No message]


----------



## RBHeadge PE

[No message]


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Ahh, got it.


----------



## leggo PE

I agree to be moderator of discover @ChebyshevII PE's name.


----------



## Roarbark

Silent tension


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Roarbark said:


> Silent tension


No tension here!


----------



## User1

i have some in my left shoulder /neck


----------



## RBHeadge PE

tj_PE said:


> i have some in my left shoulder /neck


@ChebyshevII PE might know a masseuse.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

RBHeadge PE said:


> @ChebyshevII PE might know a masseuse.


I’m having trouble determining if there are undertones associated with this statement. Please advise.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> I’m having trouble determining if there are undertones associated with this statement. Please advise.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

If course, THAT masseuse. The one I visited before I was killed. Can’t say I will recommend them after that incident...


----------



## Roarbark

ChebyshevII PE said:


> If course, THAT masseuse. The one I visited before I was killed. Can’t say I will recommend them after that incident...


Hey, the visit permanently relieved all of your tension.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Roarbark said:


> Hey, the visit permanently relieved all of your tension.


I suppose that does deserve the coveted 5-star Yelp rating...


----------



## Roarbark

@vhab49_PE @tj_PE @Audi driver, P.E. @ChaosMuppetPE @chart94 anyone there?
It's too quiet.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Roarbark said:


> @vhab49_PE @tj_PE @Audi driver, P.E. @ChaosMuppetPE @chart94 anyone there?
> It's too quiet.


Just back from the gym. Entire family MIA.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

vhab49_PE said:


> Just back from the gym. Entire family MIA.


OH CRAP THE MAFIA IS GOING AFTER THE FAMILIES NOW


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> OH CRAP THE MAFIA IS GOING AFTER THE FAMILIES NOW


Gah! I was going to suggest a last day of summer treat.... But I guess not.


----------



## User1

I'm so confused.. lol


----------



## RBHeadge PE

1 minute


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

I'm hungry.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

time


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

For dinner? Sweet!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

vhab49_PE said:


> I'm hungry.


Hi hungry, I’m @ChebyshevII PE


----------



## User1

RBHeadge PE said:


> time


who got ded


----------



## User1

well, i can delineate who, but was he mafia?!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

@ChaosMuppetPE has been quiet, too quiet. People start muttering, a mob assembles. Everyone who votes thinks that he is responsible. The townies grab their pitchforks and torches and march to his worksite.

Meanwhile across town @ChaosMuppetPE is supervising the final work on a spider infested, structurally deficient structure. He did exactly what the client wanted, even though the roof will collapse at any moment. His plan is to show it to the client, get paid, then burn it to the ground to avoid any professional liability when it inevitably collapses.The client arrives, approves, pays and then drives away.

A few minutes later, the torch bearing mob arrives. 







@ChaosMuppetPE is excited to see the whole town there to help him with his scheme. "Hey guys, thanks for bringin' the fire! Let's burn this mother to the ground!"

The town obliges, but only after locking him in the structure first. The town lynched @ChaosMuppetPE.

He was a regular townie.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Hi hungry, I’m @ChebyshevII PE


Hubs uses that one allllll the time.  Makes minihabs verrrra grumpy.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

vhab49_PE said:


> Hubs uses that one allllll the time.  Makes minihabs verrrra grumpy.


In my defense, you set yourself up for it...


----------



## User1

RBHeadge PE said:


> @ChaosMuppetPE has been quiet, too quiet. People start muttering, a mob assembles. Everyone who votes thinks that he is responsible. The townies grab their pitchforks and torches and march to his worksite.
> 
> Meanwhile across town @ChaosMuppetPE is supervising the final work on a spider infested, structurally deficient structure. He did exactly what the client wanted, even though the roof will collapse at any moment. His plan is to show it to the client, get paid, then burn it to the ground to avoid any professional liability when it inevitably collapses.The client arrives, approves, pays and then drives away.﻿﻿
> 
> A few minutes later, the torch bearing mob arrives. ﻿
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @ChaosMuppetPE is excited to see the whole town there to help him with his scheme. "Hey guys, thanks for bringin' the fire! Let's burn this mother to the ground!"
> 
> The town obliges, but only after locking him in the structure first. The town ly﻿nch﻿ed @ChaosMuppetPE.
> 
> He was a regular townie.


also LOL at incorporating the fire


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

tj_PE said:


> also LOL at incorporating the fire


Great storytelling.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

tj_PE said:


> also LOL at incorporating the fire


I've been trying to tie in OT conversations in the thread into the story narrative. I think it helps keep light hearted - while offering that slight personal touch.


----------



## JayKay PE

Bwahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahhaa.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Times are tough man, and nobody new this better than @chart94. He had to work two jobs just to get by. His primarily worked as a janitor at the middle school - and he hated it! those brats were so ungrateful. He rolled into work on time at 5:30. The building was cold, dead cold. A note, seeming from the principle, awaited him. "Heat not working, pls fix, ty!" He let out a sigh and softly spoke to himself "at least I don't have to scrub toilets this morning" and made his way down to the boiler room. He found the place ransacked. "Must be those damn kids!" he said to no-one in particular, and began the repairs. He went to the tool cabinet, but couldn't find his long pipe wrench. He opened a few more trays, still not finding it. "Gotta find that wrench, it'll come out of my paycheck" he muttered.

"Looking for this?" came a voice from behind him, in the shadows of a boiler. @chart94 turned around, the last thing he saw was a 60" wrench swinging toward his temple. They never found his body.

@chart94 was killed during the night.

(All story is mine, don't look for hints)   _BTW, there aren't any good janitor related kill scenes in mafia movies. I spent way too much time last night looking for one..._

The remaining players are:

@Roarbark @vhab49_PE @tj_PE @Audi driver, P.E.


----------



## User1

@RBHeadge PE. I vote for @Audi driver, P.E.


----------



## JayKay PE

tj_PE said:


> @RBHeadge PE. I vote for @Audi driver, P.E.


O:

CUT-THROAT LIKE THE MAFIA.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

JayKay0914 said:


> O:
> 
> CUT-THROAT LIKE THE MAFIA.


Don’t trust her, her avatar is a black cat


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

tj_PE said:


> @RBHeadge PE. I vote for @Audi driver, P.E.


Man, I thought we were friends.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

@RBHeadge PE I vote for @vhab49_PE based on Dr. Who and suspicions.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Audi driver said:


> @RBHeadge PE I vote for @vhab49_PE based on Dr. Who and suspicions.


What!?!  You would kill the good Dr?


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Fine, @RBHeadge PE I vote for @Audi driver, P.E. for leaving his ball on the tee for so long.

I mean, if you are going to drive, do it man!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

The sun has barely gotten over the horizon in Oahu and we already have all but one vote. Is everyone excited for the weekend?


----------



## leggo PE

The mafia hasn't won yet? Hmm who is mafia...


----------



## RBHeadge PE

0&lt;mafia&lt;3


----------



## Roarbark

mmmmmmm morning.... I'm semi-awake


----------



## chart94 PE

Roarbark said:


> mmmmmmm morning.... I'm semi-awake


Wakkkkeeee upppppppp


----------



## Roarbark

chart94 said:


> Wakkkkeeee upppppppp


6:45, and my friend is dead....


----------



## Roarbark

RBHeadge PE said:


> [redacted] mafia&lt;3


Are you picking sides here?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

chart94 said:


> Wakkkkeeee upppppppp


GRAB A BRUSH AND PUT A LITTLE MAKEUP


----------



## RBHeadge PE

No, but the game is still going on, so there exists at least 1 but less than 3 members of the mafia still in the game.


----------



## JayKay PE

Man.  I'm so happy I'm not mafia.  Just a corpse of kittens.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

doh, I'm slow, now I see what you did there.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> GRAB A BRUSH AND PUT A LITTLE MAKEUP


Say a little prayer for me


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> doh, I'm slow, now I see what you did there.


I don't see anything.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

RBHeadge PE said:


> [redacted]mafia






vhab49_PE said:


> I don't see anything.


Does that help?


----------



## JayKay PE

Pfft, RB has a soft side for the mafia.  Because we are the best and will crush you all.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

I am neutral in this. But next round, I want to be able to post snarky gifs with everyone understanding that it's strictly for comedic value and not meant to be taken as hint.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Does that help?


Yes.  Me thinks I need more coffee.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Also, how the hell is it noon already?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

vhab49_PE said:


> Also, how the hell is it noon already?


It’s not. It’s only 10:00


----------



## JayKay PE

I literally only post gifs for snark and I apologize if anyone thought they meant more than they did.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

JayKay0914 said:


> I literally only post gifs for snark and I apologize if anyone thought they meant more than they did.


Snark level is &gt; 9000


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Snark isn't my MO, it's my mom.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Audi driver said:


> Snark isn't my MO, it's my mom.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

vhab49_PE said:


> Also, how the hell is it noon already?


1:45 on the beast coast. Only another hour left for me.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

RBHeadge PE said:


> 1:45 on the beast coast. Only another hour left for me.


Psh. West coast is best coast.


----------



## User1

Audi driver said:


> Man, I thought we were friends.


It's nothing personal, just business


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Psh. West coast is best coast.


West is best but I'm willing to let them have beast cost. Pretty accurate if you've ever been on one of their beaches.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

tj_PE said:


> It's nothing personal, just business


It feels personal.


----------



## JayKay PE

tj_PE said:


> It's nothing personal, just business


----------



## Roarbark

RBHeadge PE said:


> doh, I'm slow, now I see what you did there.


It's okay it was still 6:50 (HST)



JayKay0914 said:


> Pfft, RB has a soft side for the mafia.  Because we are the best and will crush you all.


Maybe    Or maybe we already know everything, and you should just resign. 
Is there a pinnochio emoji?



tj_PE said:


> It's nothing personal, just business


A mafia line if I've ever heard one.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Roarbark said:


> Is﻿ there a ﻿pinnochi﻿o emo﻿ji﻿?


----------



## JayKay PE

So who is mafia?  Dear o dear.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

JayKay0914 said:


> So who is mafia?  Dear o dear.


I think I know, but dead men tell no tales.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

JayKay0914 said:


> So who is mafia?  Dear o dear.


You are my dear, dead Mafiosa.  Tell us who your partner in crime is!


----------



## JayKay PE

vhab49_PE said:


> You are my dear, dead Mafiosa.  Tell us who your partners in crime are!


fix'd


----------



## Roarbark

vhab49_PE said:


> You are my dear, dead Mafiosa.  Tell us who your partner in crime is!


Yes, please. What she said.


----------



## JayKay PE

Roarbark said:


> Yes, please. What she said.


I called the code name Charlie Horse.


----------



## leggo PE

I vote for @tj_PE.

But wait, I'm ded.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

FYI, I'm busy most of the night. I'll log on around 845 to do the daily vote.


----------



## Roarbark

@RBHeadge PE I vote for @tj_PE.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

leggo PE said:


> I vote for @tj_PE.
> 
> But wait, I'm ded.


So ded.


----------



## User1

leggo PE said:


> I vote for @tj_PE.
> 
> But wait, I'm ded.


Tf? Why?


----------



## User1

Roarbark said:


> @RBHeadge PE I vote for @tj_PE.


Please sir


----------



## Roarbark

tj_PE said:


> Please sir


Just kidding, @RBHeadge PE I vote for @vhab49_PE with every fiber of my being.


----------



## User1

@RBHeadge PE. I change my vote to @vhab49_PE. In solidarity


----------



## leggo PE

tj_PE said:


> TF? Why?


To get your attention, duh.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Whaaaaat???


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

tj_PE said:


> @RBHeadge PE. I change my vote to @vhab49_PE. In solidarity


Whaaaat?!?!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Wet???


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Wart???


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Watt???


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Wheat???


----------



## Roarbark

WEFT????


----------



## User1

Rye?


----------



## Roarbark

Whiskey? Is this the Horse is to Stable Forum?


----------



## User1

vhab49_PE said:


> Whaaaat?!?!


I feel the same. :dunno:


----------



## User1

Roarbark said:


> Whiskey? Is this the Horse is to Stable Forum?


That's where I go I'm just saying. But I always go to whiskey.


----------



## Roarbark

vhab49_PE said:


> Whaaaat?!?!


We're on to you, mafia scum.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

tj_PE said:


> Rye?


My fav.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Roarbark said:


> We're on to you, mafia scum.


You don't know what you are talking about. @Audi driver, P.E. is the last mafia.  We are going to lose of you take me out!


----------



## Roarbark

vhab49_PE said:


> You don't know what you are talking about. @Audi driver, P.E. is the last mafia.  We are going to lose of you take me out!


How do you know?


----------



## User1

vhab49_PE said:


> My fav.


Me tooooooo


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Roarbark said:


> How do you know?


Because its not you or TJ, and its not me!!!!


----------



## Roarbark

vhab49_PE said:


> Because its not you or TJ, and its not me!!!!









_You have the right to remain silent. Anything you say can and will be used against you in a court of law. You have the right to an attorney. If you cannot afford an attorney, one will be provided for you. _


----------



## User1

*does a shot*


----------



## RBHeadge PE

time


----------



## User1

Eek


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Chief @Roarbark is on the case. He's authorized thousands of dollars of overtime and CI payments to eradicate the mob. With all of his resources spent he's finally built a case to take down the ruthless mobster @vhab49_PE. He assembles his posse "the Hawaii 5-0".







They rush to her house, no sirens. Because they don't want to tip her off before they get there. They set up a battering ram outsider her front door. Before they can use it though, her door opens. She exits with her hands raised, surrenders peacefully. She's smiles, knowing her lawyers will keep her out of prison.

The jury convicted @vhab49_PE by a vote of 3-1. The town lynched @vhab49_PE, she was mafia. The town eradicated the mafia presence.


----------



## User1

Lmao the Hawaii 5-0


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Who was the doc?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

@chart94 was the doctor. He was protecting @Roarbark most of the gane.


----------



## Roarbark

RBHeadge PE said:


> @chart94 was the doctor. He was protecting @Roarbark most of the gane.


Heyy @chart94 I appreciate it. Sorry I couldn't close the case before they got to you. (Although if you had responded to my messages before lynching yesterday, you could have lived!!!! )


----------



## User1

Roarbark said:


> Heyy @chart94 I appreciate it. Sorry I couldn't close the case before they got to you. (Although if you had responded to my messages before lynching yesterday, you could have lived!!!! )


SO MUCH THIS


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Awesome moderating, @RBHeadge PE! Looking forward to the next one!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Oh my goodness. So glad that's over. Did not like being Mafia and lying to my friends.


----------



## chart94 PE

I can moderate next!


----------



## Roarbark

chart94 said:


> I can moderate next!


I love how many people are stepping up to moderate!
Fun round, glad I wasn't mafia for once.....


----------



## JayKay PE

I don’t like being mafia!!! I want to be friendly, not mean!!!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

JayKay0914 said:


> I don’t like being mafia!!! I want to be friendly, not mean!!!


But you’re the best frienemy.


----------



## Roarbark

JayKay0914 said:


> I don’t like being mafia!!! I want to be friendly, not mean!!!


You sure seemed like you were enjoying yourself, in a diabolical mafia kitten kind of way!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Being mafia is more stressful overall. Not stressful in the beginning of the game, but quite tough near the end. Townie is only stressful at the beginning during the fog of war.

Moderator is no stress, but it's less fun than the other two.

@chart94, I'll send you the templates and instructions over the weekend.


----------



## Roarbark

vhab49_PE said:


> Oh my goodness. So glad that's over. Did not like being Mafia and lying to my friends.


You've STILL never been a normal townie, right?


----------



## chart94 PE

Alright guys, I am taking over for @RBHeadge PE this round as moderator. As the last couple have been fantastic, i got some big shoes to try and fill here. Who all is in this round? 

@ChebyshevII PE @vhab49_PE  @Roarbark @leggo PE @tj_PE @JayKay0914 @RBHeadge PE @Audi driver, P.E. @ChaosMuppetPE 

Please feel free to tag anyone else or anyone i may have missed.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

I am in.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

@chart94 in!


----------



## JayKay PE

Roarbark said:


> You've STILL never been a normal townie, right?


I'VE ALWAYS BEEN A NORMAL TOWNIE EXCEPT FOR THIS ROUND.  YOU GUYS ARE JUST MEAN AND LIKE KILLING ME.

*edit* also, I am in this round!  Please @chart94!


----------



## chart94 PE

JayKay0914 said:


> I'VE ALWAYS BEEN A NORMAL TOWNIE EXCEPT FOR THIS ROUND.  YOU GUYS ARE JUST MEAN AND LIKE KILLING ME.


the question though is are you in for a new round?


----------



## chart94 PE

im like oprah out here.. you get a like you get a like!!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

chart94 said:


> Alright guys, I am taking over for @RBHeadge PE this round as moderator. As the last couple have been fantastic, i got some big shoes to try and fill here. Who all is in this round?
> 
> @ChebyshevII PE @vhab49_PE  @Roarbark @leggo PE @tj_PE @JayKay0914 @RBHeadge PE @Audi driver, P.E. @ChaosMuppetPE
> 
> Please feel free to tag anyone else or anyone i may have missed.


Sure, I'm in.


----------



## User1

JayKay0914 said:


> I'VE ALWAYS BEEN A NORMAL TOWNIE EXCEPT FOR THIS ROUND.  YOU GUYS ARE JUST MEAN AND LIKE KILLING ME.
> 
> *edit* also, I am in this round!  Please @chart94!


I feel like you were mafia in one of the first few rounds too, maybe the very first??? HMMM SUSPICIOUS LIES


----------



## User1

@chart94 im in

also did you know there's a "chartyhot" too? Is that your alter ego?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

JayKay0914 said:


> I'VE ALWAYS BEEN A NORMAL TOWNIE EXCEPT FOR THIS ROUND.  YOU GUYS ARE JUST MEAN AND LIKE KILLING ME.
> 
> *edit* also, I am in this round!  Please @chart94!


AND THE FIRST ROUND.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

chart94 said:


> im like oprah out here.. you get a like you get a like!!


View attachment 12979


----------



## chart94 PE

tj_PE said:


> @chart94 im in
> 
> also did you know there's a "chartyhot" too? Is that your alter ego?


Lol i did not know! am i like Dr. Jekyll and Mr. Hyde?!?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

JayKay0914 said:


> I'VE ALWAYS BEEN A NORMAL TOWNIE EXCEPT FOR THIS ROUND.  YOU GUYS ARE JUST MEAN AND LIKE KILLING ME.
> 
> *edit* also, I am in this round!  Please @chart94!


1) You were mafia in round 1 and 5.

2) Everyone dies in this game. It's a 1920's themed EB GoT


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

RBHeadge PE said:


> 1) You were mafia in round 1 and 5.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 2) Everyone dies in this game. It's a 1920's themed EB GoT


Fix’d


----------



## RBHeadge PE

chart94 said:


> Alright guys, I am taking over for @RBHeadge PE this round as moderator. As the last couple have been fantastic, i got some big shoes to try and fill here. Who all is in this round?
> 
> @ChebyshevII PE @vhab49_PE  @Roarbark @leggo PE @tj_PE @JayKay0914 @RBHeadge PE @Audi driver, P.E. @ChaosMuppetPE
> 
> Please feel free to tag anyone else or anyone i may have missed.


@Supe @knight1fox3 @Road Guy@LyceeFruit @Ranger1316@jean15paul @akwooly


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

@blybrook PE you in this go-around?


----------



## Supe

I still can't figure out how that game is played, lol.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

idk whats going on, just got tagged to be here tho lol


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Supe said:


> I still can't figure out how that game is played, lol.






LyceeFruit said:


> idk whats going on, just got tagged to be here tho lol


So, a basic description of the game can be found here:

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mafia_(party_game)

Here’s a link to the post that explains how we played the first time (hasn’t changed much since the beginning):


----------



## User1

Supe said:


> I still can't figure out how that game is played, lol.﻿


part of the fun is figuring it out! I still don't know everything except that it's a darn tootin' good time. 

please do not transfer toot smells thru the computer


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

tj_PE said:


> please﻿ do not transfer t﻿oot smells thru the comp﻿uter﻿


Or do, and inform me how you made it possible


----------



## leggo PE

@chart94 I'm in!


----------



## JayKay PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> 1) You were mafia in round 1 and 5.
> 
> 2) Everyone dies in this game. It's a 1920's themed EB GoT


This is why we keep you around.  Impeccable spreadsheets detailing who is what, and crazy percentages of who might win.


----------



## chart94 PE

I got 6 so far! we will wait to see if we could get a few more


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

I'm in.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Audi driver said:


> I'm in.


People seem to like it when I participate, for some reason.  Yay me?


----------



## Ranger1316

@chart94 I'll give this a shot


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Supe said:


> I still can't figure out how that game is played, lol.


I've played it twice now and still have no idea how it's played. We can team up!


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

*wondering how I got invited to the party with the cool kids*

Sure? I'll give it a try. Can't make any promises that I'll add value.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

jean15paul said:


> *wondering how I got invited to the party with the cool kids*
> 
> Sure? I'll give it a try. Can't make any promises that I'll add value.


I don't know that ANY of us really add value.  Except maybe comedic.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

vhab49_PE said:


> I don't know that ANY of us really add value.  Except maybe comedic.


Is there any other kind?


----------



## chart94 PE

Up to 9!! Would love if we could get up to 12. will give until tomorrow morning around 7:00 am CST for new people to join. Ill send out PMs around 7:30 am and  We will start the game at 8 am Central Standard Time.


----------



## User1

vhab49_PE said:


> I don't know that ANY of us really add value.  Except maybe comedic.


I'm SO offended by this, kind of about how SO DED you still are until you're resurrected for round 6. lolllasdlfjaw


----------



## Roarbark

chart94 said:


> Alright guys, I am taking over for @RBHeadge PE this round as moderator. As the last couple have been fantastic, i got some big shoes to try and fill here. Who all is in this round?
> 
> @ChebyshevII PE @vhab49_PE  @Roarbark @leggo PE @tj_PE @JayKay0914 @RBHeadge PE @Audi driver, P.E. @ChaosMuppetPE
> 
> Please feel free to tag anyone else or anyone i may have missed.


@chart94 I'm in. You'll do well 



JayKay0914 said:


> I'VE ALWAYS BEEN A NORMAL TOWNIE EXCEPT FOR THIS ROUND.  YOU GUYS ARE JUST MEAN AND LIKE KILLING ME.
> 
> *edit* also, I am in this round!  Please @chart94!


Except you were mafia with me the first round. You just didn't get to act on it. Then became zombie. 
*Edit: Everyone set the record straight already. I'm late the party as usual. *


----------



## Roarbark

Welcome to all the new folks!


----------



## User1

Roarbark said:


> @chart94 I'm in. You'll do well
> 
> Except you were mafia with me the first round. You just didn't get to act on it. Then became zombie.
> *Edit: Everyone set the record straight already. I'm late the party as usual. *


we're just glad you're at the party. doesn't matter what time you show up...unless it's too late for voting.


----------



## JayKay PE

Can't wait for another fun round of EB Mafia with JK, screaming and crying as everyone ties me to the stake!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

JayKay0914 said:


> Can't wait for another fun round of EB Mafia with JK, screaming and crying as everyone ties me to the stake!


@chart94 I preemptively vote for @JayKay0914 since she clearly will be Mafia, based on her statements.


----------



## JayKay PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> @chart94 I preemptively vote for @JayKay0914 since she clearly will be Mafia, based on her statements.


@chart94, I vote for @ChebyshevII PE because they're a stupid poopy-head who is obviously a capitano of the local mafia


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

JayKay0914 said:


> @chart94, I vote for @ChebyshevII PE because they're a stupid poopy-head who is obviously a capitano of the local mafia


HEY NOW.

It’s “he’s”, not “they’re”.


----------



## JayKay PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> HEY NOW.
> 
> It’s “he’s”, not “they’re”.


You're lucky I didn't use "it's".  Mafia.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

JayKay0914 said:


> You're lucky I didn't use "it's".  Mafia.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

tj_PE said:


> I'm SO offended by this, kind of about how SO DED you still are until you're resurrected for round 6. lolllasdlfjaw


I'm sorry I lied.  I tried to be evasive.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

@NikR @ChaosMuppetPE where ya’ll at, friends?


----------



## User1

vhab49_PE said:


> I'm sorry I lied.  I tried to be evasive.


I picked up on the hesitation


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Oh yea... @RBHeadge PE are we doing a “guess @ChebyshevII PE‘s real name” game in parallel?


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Oh yea... @RBHeadge PE are we doing a “guess @ChebyshevII PE‘s real name” game in parallel?


This and also.. are zombies part of this game? I'm so confused. No one kill me this time, please.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Audi driver said:


> This and also.. are zombies part of this game? I'm so confused. No one kill me this time, please.


Zombies have not been an official part of the game to this point. We just like to joke about our ability to continue talking after being killed off.


----------



## Roarbark

ChebyshevII PE said:


> @NikR @ChaosMuppetPE where ya’ll at, friends?


Muppet said that he was extremely busy during last game. Might still be. As far as I know, @NikR has no excuse.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Oh yea... @RBHeadge PE are we doing a “guess @ChebyshevII PE‘s real name” game in parallel?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

RBHeadge PE said:


>


----------



## NikR_PE

Roarbark said:


> Muppet said that he was extremely busy during last game. Might still be. As far as I know, @NikR has no excuse.


Haha. I am in.

Was in the field. I mean corn fields of central Illinois


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NikR said:


> Haha. I am in.
> 
> Was in the field. I mean corn fields of central Illinois


OMG THAT’S THE CHICAGO MAFIA EQUIVALENT OF SWIMMING WITH THE FISHES


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NikR said:


> Haha. I am in.
> 
> Was in the field. I mean corn fields of central Illinois


@chart94 FYI


----------



## ChaosMuppetPE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> @NikR @ChaosMuppetPE where ya’ll at, friends?


I am still burning the candle at both ends. Sorry I’m not being very talkative...


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

ChaosMuppetPE said:


> I am still burning the candle at both ends. Sorry I’m not being very talkative...


We’ll look forward to when you can join us again!


----------



## chart94 PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> @chart94 FYI


I’m in the cornfields all the time for work. Now trying to find the substations when you are a design engineer not maintenance who are there wayyyy more often.. now that’s the REAL challenge this time of year!


----------



## chart94 PE

NikR said:


> Haha. I am in.
> 
> Was in the field. I mean corn fields of central Illinois


Join the party


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

chart94 said:


> I’m in the cornfields all the time for work. Now trying to find the substations when you are a design engineer not maintenance who are there wayyyy more often.. now that’s the REAL challenge this time of year!


Heh. I can just imagine it: “Oh crap I lost the substation! This field’s a maze!!!”


----------



## chart94 PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Heh. I can just imagine it: “Oh crap I lost the substation! This field’s a maze!!!”


Hahaha maybe i need to start selling tickets around halloween... find the substation 5 bucks!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

chart94 said:


> Hahaha maybe i need to start selling tickets around halloween... find the substation 5 bucks!


...but don’t get TOO close to the substation...


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

@chart94 has the game started?


----------



## NikR_PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> OMG THAT’S THE CHICAGO MAFIA EQUIVALENT OF SWIMMING WITH THE FISHES


That means i cannot be mafia this round.


----------



## NikR_PE

chart94 said:


> Join the party


where are you located?


----------



## chart94 PE

Sorry guys late start today! Ill send out assignments etc. looks like we have 11 people playing this time around!


----------



## chart94 PE

@Supe you in?!?! we got alot of new people so it wont be too hard!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

chart94 said:


> @Supe you in?!?! we got alot of new people so it wont be too hard!


And possibly @LyceeFruit?


----------



## chart94 PE

NikR said:


> where are you located?


My office is in scenic Decatur


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

chart94 said:


> My office is in scenic Decatur


Nice.


----------



## chart94 PE

vhab49_PE said:


> Nice.


Do you know the area?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

chart94 said:


> My office is in scenic Decatur


I had to look that one up, is that the geographic center of the state?


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

I lived in Rantoul for 7 years, and am now working in scenic Moline.


----------



## chart94 PE

vhab49_PE said:


> I lived in Rantoul for 7 years, and am now working in scenic Moline.


Oh i have been to moline a time or two. One of my college friends was from there and we went to the Mississippi valley fair like every year during college


----------



## chart94 PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> I had to look that one up, is that the geographic center of the state?


I think dang near close to it which is why they had chosen that spot back in the day


----------



## chart94 PE

what about you @NikR


----------



## NikR_PE

I am in Chicago (well the burbs), but was visiting Morton yesterday.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

NikR said:


> I am in Chicago (well the burbs), but was visiting Morton yesterday.


I know people in Morton. Or at least used to.  They may have moved.


----------



## NikR_PE

vhab49_PE said:


> I know people in Morton. Or at least used to.  They may have moved.


I only know people in Peoria. Grad school friends working for Caterpillar. Thinking about it, most of them must have moved too.


----------



## User1

chart94 said:


> My office is in scenic Decatur


I'm sorry.

I got a tattoo there, once.


----------



## User1

chart94 said:


> I think dang near close to it which is why they had chosen that spot back in the day


also the armpit some say @RBHeadge PE


----------



## NikR_PE

tj_PE said:


> I'm sorry.
> 
> I got a tattoo there, once.


was it a scenic tattoo?


----------



## chart94 PE

tj_PE said:


> I'm sorry.
> 
> I got a tattoo there, once.


How many whiteclaws in?! lol i cant imagine many good tattoo places here, but then again i have been surprised by Decatur before


----------



## RBHeadge PE

tj_PE said:


> I'm sorry.
> 
> I got a tattoo there, once.


That's random.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NikR said:


> was it a scenic tattoo?


Was it in the armpit?


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Oh yea... @RBHeadge PE are we doing a “guess @ChebyshevII PE‘s real name” game in parallel?


@ChebyshevII PE's name isn't Shelby? At least that's how I've been pronouncing the username in my head.


----------



## leggo PE

Sitting here, patiently waiting to probably be a townie again.


----------



## NikR_PE

jean15paul said:


> @ChebyshevII PE's name isn't Shelby? At least that's how I've been pronouncing the username in my head.


his name is Shelby Cheville. Pls confirm @tj_PE


----------



## leggo PE

NikR said:


> his name is Shelby Cheville. Pls confirm @tj_PE


Negative.


----------



## User1

chart94 said:


> How many whiteclaws in?! lol i cant imagine many good tattoo places here, but then again i have been s﻿urprised by Decatur before


I'm from central IL and a friend knew an artist that worked there. He did a great job!



RBHeadge PE said:


> That's random.


see above



ChebyshevII PE said:


> Was it in the armpit?


LOL no. on my inner ankle / foot


----------



## User1

NikR said:


> was it a scenic tattoo?


kind of? it's an anchor with a spaceneedle top and some birds? lol


----------



## User1

NikR said:


> his name is Shelby Cheville. Pls confirm @tj_PE


Shelby Chevelle* 

and also Channing Tatum.


----------



## chart94 PE

Let’s play Mafia!

Rules:
There are townsfolk, and Mafia members. Townsfolk are try to eliminate the Mafia before the Mafia eliminates them. The game ends when either all of the Mafia is eliminated (town wins), or there are fewer townsfolk than Mafia members (Mafia wins).

The Mafia members are going to privately tell me who they would like to eliminate during the night. I will reveal to everyone what happened the next morning.

During the day, everybody (townsfolk and Mafia) will publicly vote for a person to eliminate; I will eliminate the person with the most votes at the end of the day and reveal what their role was.

In addition to regular townsfolk and members of the Mafia, there is also a Doctor and a Cop. The Doctor can choose someone to “save” during the night; if they choose the same person the Mafia chose, then that player will escape elimination by the Mafia that night. The Cop can “investigate” players during the night.

The Mafia members know who each other are, but no one knows anyone else’s role except me. I am sending more specific instructions to the members of the Mafia, the Doctor, and the Cop. If you did not receive a PM from me, then you are a regular townsfolk.

You may use this thread to vote and post about the game. Anyone (playing or not playing, eliminated or not) can use this thread to speculate, discuss, accuse, or otherwise participate in the game; just please make sure to follow regular EB forum guidelines.

To vote on a person to eliminate, tag me (@chart94) and tell me specifically that 1) you are voting and 2) the username of the person you are voting to eliminate. Please submit your votes by 7:00pm Central Time; I will count votes after that time as being for the next day. 

For Example: " @chart94, I'm voting for @Roarbark because they are a suspiciously good cop... They must have underworld connections."

Your vote only counts if you are playing and not yet eliminated. If there is a tie for most votes, I will pick one of the voted users at random. If there are no votes, I will pick a person at random (i.e. role will not matter) to eliminate; suffice it to say it’s in both groups’ best interest to vote for at least one person.

*NEW RULE FOR THIS ROUND! After you have been eliminated, you cannot communicate your position to the remaining players I.E. I was the cop, doctor etc. *

For reference, the players in this round are:

@RBHeadge PE @ChebyshevII PE @leggo PE @JayKay0914 @vhab49_PE @NikR @tj_PE @Roarbark @Audi driver, P.E. @Ranger1316 @jean15paul 

If you have any questions, or you would like me to tell you which players are still standing, please let me know.

Good luck to all of you.


----------



## chart94 PE

tj_PE said:


> I'm from central IL and a friend knew an artist that worked there. He did a great job!
> 
> see above
> 
> LOL no. on my inner ankle / foot


Didnt mean anything by it! Thats good to know thought!  i always wanted a mom tattoo with a heart... maybe some barbed wire..


----------



## leggo PE

Here we goooo


----------



## leggo PE

And here I am. Townie round three for me.


----------



## chart94 PE




----------



## NikR_PE

leggo PE said:


> And here I am. Townie round three for me.


same here. Not even a special townie like a cop or a doc. 

I will just work on my farm in scenic armpit


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

jean15paul said:


> @ChebyshevII PE's name isn't Shelby?


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

leggo PE said:


> Sitting here, patiently waiting to probably be a townie again.






leggo PE said:


> And here I am. Townie round three for me.


Wait, do townies get told they're townies?  How do you know?  I swear I will never understand how this game works. I've ended up being a townie every time and never knew it til I got killed.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

leggo PE said:


> And here I am. Townie round three for me.


Townie also.  FIRST TIME EVER!


----------



## JayKay PE

Wait, what, we can't tell our roles after we dead???  I mean, I'm only a townie, but seriously?  T_T


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Audi driver said:


> Wait, do townies get told they're townies?  How do you know?  I swear I will never understand how this game works. I've ended up being a townie every time and never knew it til I got killed.


If yo don't get a message saying Mafia, Cop or Doctor, with further instructions, you are a plain old townie.


----------



## JayKay PE

Also, if the above isn't clear enough, JK is not mafia: plz do not kill.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Audi driver said:


> Wait, do townies get told they're townies?  How do you know?  I swear I will never understand how this game works. I've ended up being a townie every time and never knew it til I got killed.


May I redirect you to:



chart94 said:


> The﻿ Mafia members know who each other are, but no one knows anyone else’s role except me. I am sending more specific inst﻿ructions to the members of the Mafia, the Doctor, and the Cop. If you did not receive a PM from me, then you are a regul﻿ar townsfolk.


(From chart’s post above)


----------



## chart94 PE

JayKay0914 said:


> Wait, what, we can't tell our roles after we dead???  I mean, I'm only a townie, but seriously?  T_T


Nope not anymore you cant   ! after talking it over with the previous Dons of EB Mafia, it seems to tilt the game in favor of one party over the other. So hopefully this rule change will help, if everyone doesnt like it,  it can be changed next game!


----------



## User1

chart94 said:


> Nope not anymore you cant   ! after talking it over with the previous ﻿﻿Dons of EB Mafia, it seems to tilt the game in favor of one party over the other. So hopefully this rule change will help, if everyone doesnt like﻿ ﻿it,  it can be changed next game!


doesn't affect me because I'm a non-special townie again LET THE WORLD HEAR ME YELL IT FROM THE ROOFTOPS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

chart94 said:


> Nope not anymore you cant   ! after talking it over with the previous Dons of EB Mafia, it seems to tilt the game in favor of one party over the other. So hopefully this rule change will help, if everyone doesnt like it,  it can be changed next game!


So logically we can tell people our roles BEFORE we die, then. Got it.


----------



## chart94 PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> So logically we can tell people our roles BEFORE we die, then. Got it.


This is how you can tell we are engineers.....


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

chart94 said:


> This is how you can tell we are engineers.....


I am also a computer programmer.

My wife once sent me to the store to get, and I quote, “a jug of milk, and if they have eggs get a dozen.” I came back with 12 jugs of milk. I couldn’t understand why she was angry...after all, they had eggs.

Suffice it to say, please be specific.


----------



## leggo PE

There was a chance the grocery store wasn't going to have eggs?


----------



## NikR_PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> I am also a computer programmer.
> 
> My wife once sent me to the store to get, and I quote, “a jug of milk, and if they have eggs get a dozen.” I came back with 12 jugs of milk. I couldn’t understand why she was angry...after all, they had eggs.
> 
> Suffice it to say, please be specific.


being a programmer myself. I dont see the problem either.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

leggo PE said:


> There was a chance the grocery store wasn't going to have eggs?


I've seen it.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> I am also a computer programmer.
> 
> My wife once sent me to the store to get, and I quote, “a jug of milk, and if they have eggs get a dozen.” I came back with 12 jugs of milk. I couldn’t understand why she was angry...after all, they had eggs.
> 
> Suffice it to say, please be specific.


And that's why we nuclear engineers always do tabletops and pathfinders before we execute a hot procedure.


----------



## Ranger1316

I wanted to be something cool for my first time...


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Audi driver said:


> leggo PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> There was a chance the grocery store wasn't going to have eggs?
> 
> 
> 
> I've seen it.
Click to expand...

Ditto


----------



## NikR_PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> And that's why we nuclear engineers always do tabletops and pathfinders before we execute a hot procedure.


Well then how did you get those three eyes?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NikR said:


> Well then how did you get those three eyes?


He forgot. Just ONE time.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

NikR said:


> Well then how did you get those three eyes?


I was wondering if anyone was ever going to connect the avatar and the irony to my discipline?



ChebyshevII PE said:


> He forgot. Just ONE time.


^this.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

RBHeadge PE said:


> I was wondering if anyone was ever going to connect the avatar and the irony to my discipline?


I connected it. I just didn’t say anything.


----------



## NikR_PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> I connected it. I just didn’t say anything.


same. Didn't have an opportunity till now.


----------



## JayKay PE

JK's feeling on the upcoming round:


----------



## NikR_PE

JayKay0914 said:


> JK's feeling on the upcoming round:


seems like a threat from the mafia.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

@chart94 I retract my preemptive vote for @JayKay0914. I will re-vote sometime today.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

JayKay0914 said:


> JK's feeling on the upcoming round:


Said the Alan Rickman gif.


----------



## chart94 PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> I was wondering if anyone was ever going to connect the avatar and the irony to my discipline?
> 
> ^this.


I just assumed you were a huge fan of the simpsons..


----------



## JayKay PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Said the Alan Rickman gif.


He was a dreamy man when in period pieces.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

chart94 said:


> I just assumed you were a huge fan of the simpsons..


A fan yes, but not a huge fan.

It's a good show for nuclear memes.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

JayKay0914 said:


> He was a dreamy man when in period pieces.


Is _Harry Potter_ a period piece?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

chart94 said:


> To vote on a person to eliminate, tag me (@chart94) and tell me specifically that 1) you are voting and 2) the username of the person you are voting to eliminate. Please submit your votes by *7:00pm Central Time;*


Note the new voting time, an hour earlier.

8 eastern, 7 central, 6 mountain, 5 pacific, 2 roarbark


----------



## NikR_PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Is _Harry Potter_ a period piece?


Depends. Did @JayKay0914 found him dreamy?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

RBHeadge PE said:


> Is _Harry Potter_ a period piece?


Or Galaxy Quest? “By Grapthar’s hammer, you shall be avenged.”


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

JayKay0914 said:


> He was a dreamy man when in period pieces.


I can’t say I share that sentiment...but he was a good actor.


----------



## NikR_PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> I can’t say I share that sentiment...but he was a good actor.


----------



## leggo PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Note the new voting time, an hour earlier.
> 
> 8 eastern, 7 central, 6 mountain, 5 pacific, 2 roarbark


Thanks for the heads-up!


----------



## JayKay PE

NikR said:


> Depends. Did @JayKay0914 found him dreamy?
> 
> *photo ship*


I mean.  Look at that leggy-leggy.  Would I say no if I saw that flashing at me?  I say nay.


----------



## leggo PE

JayKay0914 said:


> I mean.  Look at that leggy-leggy.  Would I say no if I saw that flashing at me?  I say nay.


This is uncomfortably close to my username and it is making me uncomfortable.


----------



## NikR_PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Note the new voting time, an hour earlier.
> 
> 8 eastern, 7 central, 6 mountain, 5 pacific, 2 roarbark


Nice catch. This should have been part of the NEW rule bold sentence.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

leggo PE said:


> This is uncomfortably close to my username and it is making me uncomfortable.


Is this a hint as to your name’s meaning?


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Is this a hint as to your name’s meaning?


yes


----------



## RBHeadge PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Is this a hint as to your name’s meaning?


Why are you asking... Aarush?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

RBHeadge PE said:


> Why are you asking... Aarush?


NMN (not my name)


----------



## leggo PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Is this a hint as to your name’s meaning?


Nope.


----------



## JayKay PE

leggo PE said:


> This is uncomfortably close to my username and it is making me uncomfortable.


Well.  Stop flashing me and you won't be uncomfortable.  Leggy-leggy.


----------



## leggo PE

@Audi driver, P.E. Likes to think he knows people's real names here.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

let's get this things started. @chart94 I'm going to vote for... @tj_PE


----------



## leggo PE

JayKay0914 said:


> Well.  Stop flashing me and you won't be uncomfortable.  Leggy-leggy.


Umm what


----------



## JayKay PE

leggo PE said:


> @Audi driver, P.E. Likes to think he knows people's real names here.


I feel like only a few people know my real name?  And I don't think @Audi driver, P.E. is one of them?  Maybe?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

leggo PE said:


> Umm what


----------



## RBHeadge PE

JayKay0914 said:


> I feel like only a few people know my real name?  And I don't think @Audi driver, P.E. is one of them?  Maybe?


After we figure out @ChebyshevII PE, we'll play the game for you


----------



## JayKay PE

RBHeadge PE said:


>


----------



## User1

RBHeadge PE said:


> let's get this things started. @chart94 I'm going to vote for... @tj_PE


rude. @chart94 I vote for @RBHeadge PE in self defense.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

JayKay0914 said:


> I feel like only a few people know my real name?  And I don't think @Audi driver, P.E. is one of them?  Maybe?


I don't know, but now I'm curious.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

leggo PE said:


> @Audi driver, P.E. Likes to think he knows people's real names here.


I know a few, you included!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

JayKay0914 said:


> I feel like only a few people know my real name?  And I don't think @Audi driver, P.E. is one of them?  Maybe?


I know yours.


----------



## leggo PE

Audi driver said:


> I know a few, you included!


Okay I think that's actually true.


----------



## JayKay PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> I know yours.


Wait, you do?  How?  I'm seriously curious now!


----------



## User1

leggo PE said:


> Okay I think that's actually true.﻿


can confirm


----------



## chart94 PE

chart94 said:


> Let’s play Mafia!
> 
> Rules:
> There are townsfolk, and Mafia members. Townsfolk are try to eliminate the Mafia before the Mafia eliminates them. The game ends when either all of the Mafia is eliminated (town wins), or there are fewer townsfolk than Mafia members (Mafia wins).
> 
> The Mafia members are going to privately tell me who they would like to eliminate during the night. I will reveal to everyone what happened the next morning.
> 
> During the day, everybody (townsfolk and Mafia) will publicly vote for a person to eliminate; I will eliminate the person with the most votes at the end of the day and reveal what their role was.
> 
> In addition to regular townsfolk and members of the Mafia, there is also a Doctor and a Cop. The Doctor can choose someone to “save” during the night; if they choose the same person the Mafia chose, then that player will escape elimination by the Mafia that night. The Cop can “investigate” players during the night.
> 
> The Mafia members know who each other are, but no one knows anyone else’s role except me. I am sending more specific instructions to the members of the Mafia, the Doctor, and the Cop. If you did not receive a PM from me, then you are a regular townsfolk.
> 
> You may use this thread to vote and post about the game. Anyone (playing or not playing, eliminated or not) can use this thread to speculate, discuss, accuse, or otherwise participate in the game; just please make sure to follow regular EB forum guidelines.
> 
> To vote on a person to eliminate, tag me (@chart94) and tell me specifically that 1) you are voting and 2) the username of the person you are voting to eliminate. Please submit your votes by *9:00pm Central Time*; I will count votes after that time as being for the next day.
> 
> For Example: " @chart94, I'm voting for @Roarbark because they are a suspiciously good cop... They must have underworld connections."
> 
> Your vote only counts if you are playing and not yet eliminated. If there is a tie for most votes, I will pick one of the voted users at random. If there are no votes, I will pick a person at random (i.e. role will not matter) to eliminate; suffice it to say it’s in both groups’ best interest to vote for at least one person.
> 
> *NEW RULE FOR THIS ROUND! After you have been eliminated, you cannot communicate your position to the remaining players I.E. I was the cop, doctor etc. *
> 
> For reference, the players in this round are:
> 
> @RBHeadge PE @ChebyshevII PE @leggo PE @JayKay0914 @vhab49_PE @NikR @tj_PE @Roarbark @Audi driver, P.E. @Ranger1316 @jean15paul
> 
> If you have any questions, or you would like me to tell you which players are still standing, please let me know.
> 
> Good luck to all of you.


Sorry guys messed up the time zone change myself. *Town lynching will be at 9:00 PM CENTRAL (10 PM EAST COASTERS) My bad guys! *


----------



## NikR_PE

I suggest a parallel game to this and what is Cheby's real name. 

What time is the actual lynching?


----------



## chart94 PE

NikR said:


> I suggest a parallel game to this and what is Cheby's real name.
> 
> What time is the actual lynching?


9:00 pm central


----------



## RBHeadge PE

NikR said:


> I suggest a parallel game to this and what is Cheby's real name.


We already are doing that.

Aariz @ChebyshevII PE


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

RBHeadge PE said:


> We already are doing that.
> 
> Aariz @ChebyshevII PE


NMN


----------



## RBHeadge PE

NMN?

"Not my name" or "no middle name"?


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Do we all get cool townie jobs? I want to be the blacksmith!

Also how does this work. How do we decide who to kill? Is it just random? There must be some strategy, right?

&lt;&lt;Sorry if you explained this already. I dozed off.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

RBHeadge PE said:


> NMN?
> 
> "Not my name" or "no middle name"?


NOT MY NAME!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> NOT MY NAME!


Thanks Aaryan!


----------



## chart94 PE

jean15paul said:


> Do we all get cool townie jobs? I want to be the blacksmith!
> 
> Also how does this work. How do we decide who to kill? Is it just random? There must be some strategy, right?
> 
> &lt;&lt;Sorry if you explained this already. I dozed off.


Everyone will vote before 9 pm central. Those with the most votes will be lynched. The mafia will select someone throughout the night to 'wack'. The game ends when all mafia or townies have been eliminated.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

chart94 said:


> Everyone will vote before 9 pm central. Those with the most votes will be lynched. The mafia will select someone throughout the night to 'wack'. The game ends when all mafia or townies have been eliminated.


Yeah, I think I understand the mechanics of the game, but not the strategy?


----------



## User1

I'm slightly offended that I'm being randomly attacked by RB (SUSPICIOUS) and I just got my shit stolen in real life so come on give me a break. 

I can't be the town handywoman anymore because all ma tools be gone. so gone.


----------



## User1

jean15paul said:


> Yeah, I think I understand the mechanics of the game, but not the strategy?


strategy is fluid. we never know how many mafia there are until the game is over. right now we pretty much have no clues.


----------



## NikR_PE

jean15paul said:


> Yeah, I think I understand the mechanics of the game, but not the strategy?


its pretty much random in the early round/s. Later alliances form based on suspicion or cops knowledge.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

tj_PE said:


> I'm slightly offended that I'm being randomly attacked by RB (SUSPICIOUS) and I just got my shit stolen in real life so come on give me a break.
> 
> I can't be the town handywoman anymore because all ma tools be gone. so gone.


Awe, sorry for you tools being stolen. But _*YAY, I get to be the blacksmith*_

(because I'm black and I like the movie "Mr. and Mrs. Smith")


----------



## RBHeadge PE

jean15paul said:


> Awe, sorry for you tools being stolen. But _*YAY, I get to be the blacksmith*_
> 
> (because I'm black and I like the movie "Mr. and Mrs. Smith")









Not mafia like at all...


----------



## NikR_PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Not mafia like at all...


@JayKay0914 leggy leggy


----------



## leggo PE

NikR said:


> @JayKay0914 leggy leggy


My reaction is because saying leggy leggy is still making me feel uncomfortable.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

RBHeadge PE said:


> Thanks Aaryan!


NMN


----------



## RBHeadge PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> NMN


roger that... Aayan


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Californian's have some weird baby names


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

RBHeadge PE said:


> roger that... Aayan


NMN (this is getting old. Three more guesses wrong and i’m Voting against you)


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

My coworker's wife is having a baby. If it's a boy, he'll be named Atlas.  ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## JayKay PE

leggo PE said:


> My reaction is because saying leggy leggy is still making me feel uncomfortable.


Then I shall never speak of it again!

@jean15paulThey're naming their kid Atlas?  Like, the guy who holds up the round thing?  The thing that famously shrugged?  Oooof.  Hard roll for that kid.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

JayKay0914 said:


> Then I shall never speak of it again!
> 
> @jean15paulThey're naming their kid Atlas?  Like, the guy who holds up the round thing?  The thing that famously shrugged?  Oooof.  Hard roll for that kid.


Apparently it's a name that's been gaining popularity recently. (at least that's what he tells me)
At least the kid gets his own emoji


----------



## JayKay PE

jean15paul said:


> Apparently it's a name that's been gaining popularity recently. (at least that's what he tells me)
> At least the kid gets his own emoji


You know what else has an emoji:   Should have just named the kid Ralph and been done with it.


----------



## leggo PE

K @chart94, I'm voting for @RBHeadge PE because of his personal hurt against @tj_PE, who is not having a good day already.


----------



## chart94 PE

Quick update at about 6 hours till town lynching:

I have one vote for @tj_PE

and two votes for @RBHeadge PE


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Let’s make this interesting.

@chart94 I vote @tj_PE (sorry   )


----------



## User1

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Let’s make this interesting.
> 
> @chart94 I vote @tj_PE (sorry   )


YOU'RE NOT SORRY!


----------



## User1

whatever, I don't have time to stress about this right now anyway. driving home in traffic to go deal with the police IRL. y'all have fun


----------



## Roarbark

Morning all. I missed.... 5 pages. Did I miss anything important, I can't be bothered to read through all that.

Did we learn Shelby's name yet?


----------



## chart94 PE

Roarbark said:


> Morning all. I missed.... 5 pages. Did I miss anything important, I can't be bothered to read through all that.
> 
> Did we learn Shelby's name yet?


Nope! But as long as you vote before 9 pm tonight central time you should be good!


----------



## Roarbark

Also, it looks like there's a different vote cutoff time this round? 1 hour earlier *(EDIT: LATER)* than normal. @chart94, Am I getting that right? 

*edit: Or wait, now 9 pm central?? 1 hour later?*


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

tj_PE said:


> whatever, I don't have time to stress about this right now anyway. driving home in traffic to go deal with the police IRL. y'all have fun


I hope it goes well. I really am sorry for what happened.


----------



## Roarbark

ChebyshevII PE said:


> I hope it goes well. I really am sorry for what happened.


I thought I didn't miss anything! tj got robbed? 

Is there a new role in the game? Burglar? (Sorry to hear, @tj_PE)


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Roarbark said:


> I thought I didn't miss anything! tj got robbed?
> 
> Is there a new role in the game? Burglar? (Sorry to hear, @tj_PE)


Ya, her garage was broken into this morning.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

tj_PE said:


> whatever, I don't have time to stress about this right now anyway. driving home in traffic to go deal with the police IRL. y'all have fun


eeep, @chart94 I rescind my vote for @tj_PE


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

@chart94 I will also withdraw my vote for @tj_PE.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

This is fun. It's like fantasy football, but with death! Who should I pick? LOL


----------



## chart94 PE

so i got two votes for @RBHeadge PE so far


----------



## RBHeadge PE

jean15paul said:


> This is fun. It's like fantasy football, but with death! Who should I pick? LOL


one of the mobsters


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

I have another question. How am I supposed to get any work done while this game is going? lol


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Okay, I need a new person to vote for...

@Ranger1316 has been awfully mum...


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

jean15paul said:


> I have another question. How am I supposed to get any work done while this game is going? lol


When you find the answer, let me know...


----------



## RBHeadge PE

jean15paul said:


> I have another question. How am I supposed to get any work done while this game is going? lol


just use the charge code 8675309. That the code I give to people who come here to stress out while waiting for the PE exam results.

or... do your dayjob and just log on occasionally, when you need a sanity break. You'll get an idea of what happened with a quick read through an hour prior to voting.

Many of us treat this thread a defacto spam/random topics thread.


----------



## NikR_PE

jean15paul said:


> I have another question. How am I supposed to get any work done while this game is going? lol


Unfortunately, you cant. Let your boss know.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> just use the charge code 8675309. That the code I give to people who come here to stress out while waiting for the PE exam results.


My timecard didn't like it...
View attachment 13689


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Have accounting set it up. Jenny is the POC.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

chart94 said:


> so i got two votes for @RBHeadge PE so far


Chalk up another one, that 3 eyed fish seems suspicious and I don't have much else to go on right now.


----------



## User1

Roarbark said:


> Morning all. I missed.... 5 pages. Did I miss anything important, I can't be bothered to read through all that.
> 
> Did we learn Shelby's name yet?


Are you Mafia?


----------



## User1

Audi driver said:


> Chalk up another one, that 3 eyed fish seems suspicious and I don't have much else to go on right now.


are you Mafia?


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

tj_PE said:


> are you Mafia?


Would I know if I was?


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Audi driver said:


> Would I know if I was?


Yes, if you got a PM.


----------



## Roarbark

jean15paul said:


> I have another question. How am I supposed to get any work done while this game is going? lol


  Helps if you're in the field. It's even harder when things get intense, just wait. Project delays ahead.



tj_PE said:


> Are you Mafia?


No. 

@RBHeadge PE is getting destroyed today though, poor fishy.  @chart94 I vote for... @Ranger1316 to welcome them to the game.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

What's the vote deadline again?


----------



## leggo PE

Can we get a vote tally, @chart94?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

leggo PE said:


> Can we get a vote tally, @chart94?


Looks like 3x @RBHeadge PE and 1x @Ranger1316.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

jean15paul said:


> What's the vote deadline again?


9pm central


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Alrighty, @chart94 I vote @Ranger1316


----------



## RBHeadge PE

@chart94 i will also vote for @Ranger1316


----------



## Roarbark

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Looks like 3x @RBHeadge PE and 1x @Ranger1316.


Thanks Chart94!

And dang, so much for a harmless welcome to the game.


----------



## NikR_PE

@chart94 i will vote for @RBHeadge PE as him and shelby seem to be voting in unison


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Townies need to stick together.


----------



## NikR_PE

Only mafia know each other this early in the game


----------



## chart94 PE

So far it’s 4 @RBHeadge PE and 3 for @Ranger1316

little under 2 hours left


----------



## Roarbark

Might be a record for first round voting.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Roarbark said:


> Might be a record for first round voting.


That is what I am thinking.


----------



## User1

@chart94. I retract my vote for @RBHeadge PE. But I don't know who else to vote for and have no brain left. So consider me abstaining this round. I'm going to sleep at 540pm.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

I'll vote for @Ranger1316


----------



## Roarbark

Is it still 3 votes for RB? and 4 for Ranger now?

I'm confused, and only counted 2 for RB, with all the retractions.... So many retractions.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

JayKay0914 said:


> Wait, you do?  How?  I'm seriously curious now!


I can’t reveal that information as it would give my real name away as well; that would ruin the “Guess Cheb’s Real Name” game!


----------



## Roarbark

ChebyshevII PE said:


> I can’t reveal that information as it would give my real name away as well; that would ruin the “Guess Cheb’s Real Name” game!


You've got the same name! You're both named Emma!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Roarbark said:


> You've got the same name! You're both named Emma!


Hahahahahahaha no.


----------



## Ranger1316

@chart94 I vote for @RBHeadge PE for obvious reasons lol


----------



## JayKay PE

Can we still vote? I still don’t know with the time zones...I vote for @Ranger1316


----------



## Ranger1316

I see how the mafia works now....


----------



## chart94 PE

I got 5 @Ranger1316 

4 for @RBHeadge PE


----------



## RBHeadge PE

We never had this many votes.


----------



## Roarbark

chart94 said:


> I got 5 @Ranger1316
> 
> 4 for @RBHeadge PE


Did you get the retracted RB vote from tj? 

I haven't been able to keep track of the votes. @chart94 I want to retract my @Ranger1316 ranger vote *IF they're one off, and Ranger is up.*


----------



## Ranger1316

chart94 said:


> I got 5 @Ranger1316
> 
> 4 for @RBHeadge PE


----------



## chart94 PE

yes i retracted the vote from tj already. So i have 4 and 4 now with the retraction roarbark


----------



## Ranger1316

I’d like to point out that @RBHeadge PE and @ChebyshevII PE started my demise and therefore must be mafia


----------



## RBHeadge PE

FtR, I am a regular townie


----------



## Roarbark

Roarbark said:


> Did you get the retracted RB vote from tj?
> 
> I haven't been able to keep track of the votes. @chart94 I want to retract my @Ranger1316 ranger vote *IF they're one off, and Ranger is up.*


I guess technically if I get confused during townhall it's my own fault, and moderator doesn't need to save me (us) with minute by minute tallyies .


----------



## Roarbark

Ranger1316 said:


> I’d like to point out that @RBHeadge PE and @ChebyshevII PE started my demise and therefore must be mafia


Technically I was the first to vote for you (after Cheb recommended it)


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

I want to vote for Mafia... who is Mafia pls so I can cast an appropriate vote.

I, humble townie, will vote for @jean15paul, oh great one mafia mod @chart94.  Not because is Mafia, but to welcome them to the game of Mafia... and unless everyone changes votes in the next 3 min, they won't get kilt.


----------



## Ranger1316

Roarbark said:


> Technically I was the first to vote for you (after Cheb recommended it)


You never blame the first guy...


----------



## chart94 PE

3 mins


----------



## Ranger1316

vhab49_PE said:


> I want to vote for Mafia... who is Mafia pls so I can cast an appropriate vote.
> 
> I, humble townie, will vote for @jean15paul, oh great one mafia mod @chart94.  Not because is Mafia, but to welcome them to the fin game of Mafia... and unless everyone changes votes in the next 3 min, they won't get kilt.


I love chaotic neutral lol


----------



## Roarbark

Ranger1316 said:


> You never blame the first guy...


New guy's a veteran


----------



## JayKay PE

Ranger1316 said:


> You never blame the first guy...


In this game, you always blame the first guy. Mafioso.


----------



## Roarbark

JayKay0914 said:


> In this game, you always blame the first guy. Mafioso.


Or girl.


----------



## Ranger1316

JayKay0914 said:


> In this game, you always blame the first guy. Mafioso.


----------



## leggo PE

Umm this is craziness!


----------



## chart94 PE

Voting is closed!!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

JayKay0914 said:


> In this game, you always blame the first guy. Mafioso.


Spoken like someone eliminated in the first round in many games.


----------



## JayKay PE

vhab49_PE said:


> Spoken like someone eliminated in the first round in many games.


Please do not kill, k thx.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

RBHeadge PE said:


> FtR, I am a regular townie


Me too!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Reg townie here also.  Legit townie.


----------



## NikR_PE

I think Chart fell asleep.


----------



## Roarbark

NikR said:


> I think Chart fell asleep.


Shh, don't interrupt his creative process.


----------



## chart94 PE

It was nearing dusk and the town was all gathered in the square. Rumbles of rabbel rabbel rabbel could be heard throughout. The mayor knew why. Crime has skyrocketed in this small mountain town and something needed to be done. The mayor reluctanlty asked, already knowing the answer, what is the town rabbeling about now?! 

Mr. Mayor, they cried! something has to be done!! The mafia is running rampant! Accusations start flying, and people started to riot. The dust started to settle and the town had picked two of their own. @RBHeadge PE  and @Ranger1316 stood in the middle. Everyone was sure it was one of them!! But how to decide?

Trying to calm everyone down, the mayor proposed a solution. He asked the town what floats like wood. After a few missed guesses the town lands on a duck. 

If either weighed the same as a duck, they concluded, then they must not be mafia. The reasoning was solid, a mafia member would be full of lead they concluded therefore would sink.

@RBHeadge PE goes first, the crowd holds it breath, you could hear a needle drop. The scale begins to wobble back and forth until it settles in the middle. @RBHeadge PE breaths a heavy sigh of relief and quickly chugs a bottle of whiskey. 

@Ranger1316 is up next. He takes the bottle of whiskey from @RBHeadge PE takes a swig and sits down. The crow goes deafly silent once again. The scale wobbling back forth, suddenly, it shoots downward! 

MAFFFIIIIIIAAAAA cries out the whole town!! They quickly swarm and beat him with various items from including bats and chains, even a couple shots ring out. Justice seemed to have been served until a stethoscope falls out of @Ranger1316. The town gasped...


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

DANGIT WE KILLED THE DOC


----------



## Ranger1316




----------



## RBHeadge PE

Balls


----------



## Roarbark

chart94 said:


> a mafia﻿ member would be full of ﻿lead they﻿﻿﻿ concluded therefore would sink.


Off to a roaring start @chart94  

Town side right now, after murdering their protector:  oop2:


----------



## Roarbark

Ranger1316 said:


> I wanted to be something cool for my first time...
> 
> View attachment 13685


----------



## Ranger1316

@chart94 Awesome storytelling btw


----------



## NikR_PE

Roarbark said:


>


haha. totally forgot about this.


----------



## JayKay PE

Dang it.


----------



## Roarbark

@Ranger1316 Sorry doc, I tried.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Sorry, @Ranger1316. Hope you’ll join us for the next one!


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

I didn't realize we got creative stories


----------



## RBHeadge PE

jean15paul said:


> I didn't realize we got creative stories


That's part of the fun. The nightkills tend to be funnier.


----------



## leggo PE

Wait, Ranger was the doc??


----------



## chart94 PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> That's part of the fun. The nightkills tend to be funnier.


Ouch.. lol

JK RB


----------



## RBHeadge PE

chart94 said:


> Ouch.. lol
> 
> JK RB


Oops. Not a dig at anyone. Meant to write "even funnier"


----------



## Ranger1316

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Sorry, @Ranger1316. Hope you’ll join us for the next one!


Y’all got me hooked now


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Ranger1316 said:


> Y’all got me hooked now


IT’S ADDICTING!!!


----------



## chart94 PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Oops. Not a dig at anyone. Meant to write "even funnier"


I know I’m just messing with you!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

leggo PE said:


> Wait, Ranger was the doc??


Or was Doc a ranger?


----------



## chart94 PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Or was Doc a ranger?


Little column A little column B


----------



## User1

Woke up from my stress coma and dangit


----------



## leggo PE

Alright, I missed the stethoscope part. I'm slow.


----------



## JayKay PE

Ranger1316 said:


> Y’all got me hooked now


Stay in the thread and hang out! It’s even more fun when you don’t have to worry about being killed and can play the “guess Cheby’s Name?” Game!


----------



## chart94 PE

After all the excitement that had occurred in the town square had subsided, the town slipped into a deep sleep. Everyone had layed down their heads feeling a little uneasy, but after a few glasses of red wine and a couple melatonins, they were able to drift off. 

as the temperature dropped cooling off the firery town,  a fog had rolled in . The moon shined brightly through the tree tops. Underneath them were the mumblings of a medical student. She was walking back from the library making the long trek home through the woods you see.

As she traversed the muddy forest bottom she couldnt help but wonder about the days events. She had lost her mentor and close friend. How is she supposed to pass her exams now?! What was she gonna do without any further training?! Was she ready to take over?! Oh if only she had a little more time maybe she could have prepared for such a thing!

Suddenly, a rustling begins in a nearby bush, she quickly loses her breath gasping.... suddenly out JUMPS A RABBIT!!! 

she breaks down in laughter.. oh its just a silly rabbit. She was still on edge, her hands shaking she pulled out her trusty bible.

Inside, she turned to page 394 and pulled out a flask, taking a huge swig of what she was hoping rum. 

A wolf howls in the distance, calling his pack to him. At this point she takes more than a swig and curses the fact that her loans are to high for her to afford even a simple donkey...

Suddenly, she cant breath... she starts clutching her neck, gasping for air, clawing at the ground, she is trying anything to get the feeling of air back in her lungs.. Alas she cannot seem to get even the slightest breeze..

As her vision starts to become blurry, the last thing she sees before dying is that rabbit, the same one that startled her and caused her to pull her trusty flask out. He stared back at her almost as if he thought she was playing around. She tries to cry out one last thing but alas only whispers... The bunny hops away as someone approaches to dispose of the body in the shadowy lagoon.

@vhab49_PE was murdered in the night.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Booooooo!  Fellow townies, take care of this malicious mafia!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Welp. @vhab49_PE was telling the truth!


----------



## ChaosMuppetPE

Hah. Haha. Mwhuahahahahahahahaha!


----------



## JayKay PE




----------



## NikR_PE

chart94 said:


> Inside, she turned to page 294 and pulled out a flask, taking a huge swig of what she was hoping rum.


This was a good twist.


----------



## RBHeadge PE




----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Wait, did the bunny do it?


----------



## NikR_PE

jean15paul said:


> Wait, did the bunny do it?


----------



## JayKay PE

jean15paul said:


> Wait, did the bunny do it?


----------



## chart94 PE

RBHeadge PE said:


>


Damn i messed up my quote....


----------



## chart94 PE

chart94 said:


> Damn i messed up my quote....






RBHeadge PE said:


>


Fixed.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

jean15paul said:


> Wait, did the bunny do it?


----------



## leggo PE

@vhab49_PE nooooo!


----------



## Supe

leggo PE said:


> @vhab49_PE nooooo!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Geez, it’s been quiet today.

Let’s start off with...

@chart94 I vote @Audi driver, P.E..


----------



## leggo PE

I was gonna say the same thing about it being quiet. But I don't know who to vote for??


----------



## Roarbark

@vhab49_PE   RIP. 

I'm gonna be trying to work today. Leaving on a trip this weekend/early next week (i forget), and will be back week of 9/16.
Sadly I'll have to miss a few rounds!


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Geez, it’s been quiet today.
> 
> Let’s start off with...
> 
> @chart94 I vote @Audi driver, P.E..


 Heckuva way to break the silence, voting for someone who is apparently a townie. (I've been told there was supposed to be a PM otherwise)


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Sorry folks, but gotta cast my vote early. @chart94 I cast my vote for @Roarbark because of suspicions.


----------



## chart94 PE

Roarbark said:


> @vhab49_PE   RIP.
> 
> I'm gonna be trying to work today. Leaving on a trip this weekend/early next week (i forget), and will be back week of 9/16.
> Sadly I'll have to miss a few rounds!


Have fun on vacation friend!!


----------



## chart94 PE

vote count 1 for @Audi driver, P.E.

one for @Roarbark


----------



## Roarbark

@chart94 I vote for @JayKay0914. Worked last time.


----------



## JayKay PE

Roarbark said:


> @chart94 I vote for @JayKay0914. Worked last time.


Please do not kill.  I am townie.


----------



## Supe

JayKay0914 said:


> Please do not kill.  I am townie.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

@chart94 I'll vote for @JayKay0914 also


----------



## JayKay PE

jean15paul said:


> @chart94 I'll vote for @JayKay0914 also


YO.  DUDE.  NO.


----------



## chart94 PE

so one for @Roarbark 

one for @Audi driver, P.E.

2 for @JayKay0914


----------



## leggo PE

Umm what, what is happening....


----------



## RBHeadge PE

@chart94 I'm going to vote for @Audi driver, P.E.


----------



## chart94 PE

2 for @Audi driver, P.E.

2 for @JayKay0914

1 for @Roarbark


----------



## RBHeadge PE

leggo PE said:


> Umm what, what is happening....


https://downtownstevenspoint.org/Worldbuilders/image-repository/10854.gif


----------



## JayKay PE




----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Sorry everyone for my poor response rate...my internet’s been in the field all day


----------



## JayKay PE

JK after Chebs posts again, but it isn't a vote:


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

JayKay0914 said:


> JK after Chebs posts again, but it isn't a vote:


Aww, i’m sad that your expectations of me are so low. :’(


----------



## JayKay PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Aww, i’m sad that your expectations of me are so low. :’(


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

RBHeadge PE said:


> @chart94 I'm going to vote for @Audi driver, P.E.


@chart94 notice he doesn't say when.  Phew! Dodged that bullet!!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Audi driver said:


> @chart94 notice he doesn't say when.  Phew! Dodged that bullet!!


Only until he makes it official. Don’t party just yet.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Audi driver said:


> @chart94 notice he doesn't say when.  Phew! Dodged that bullet!!


The vote is for today.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Y'all realize you're killing off one of the few townies here that truly has no idea how to play this game.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Audi driver said:


> Y'all realize you're killing off one of the few townies here that truly has no idea how to play this game.


Funny how you never seemed to care in previous rounds...


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Funny how you never seemed to care in previous rounds...


Wait what?


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

What's the vote counts @chart94?


----------



## leggo PE

@chart94 I'm voting for @ChebyshevII PE, mainly because I know his true name.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Geez. Targeted just because of my name. Rough.


----------



## leggo PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Geez. Targeted just because of my name. Rough.


Well, I could still change my vote.


----------



## leggo PE

Perhaps I should amend?


----------



## Roarbark

@chart94 I would like to retract my vote for @JayKay0914 for the time being.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

leggo PE said:


> Well, I could still change my vote.


BUT I CANT CHANGE MY NAME! This is unfair.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

leggo PE said:


> Perhaps I should amend?


Amend is not my name.


----------



## leggo PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> BUT I CANT CHANGE MY NAME! This is unfair.


Life isn't fair.

Wait, I feel like we've had this conversation before...


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

leggo PE said:


> Life isn't fair.
> 
> Wait, I feel like we've had this conversation before...


We probably have.

Maybe I should also vote for someone whose real name I know. Hmm...


----------



## leggo PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Maybe I should also vote for someone whose real name I know. Hmm...


If you're mafia trying to get rid of a townie, then sure, be my guest. 

But... You don't know my true real name anymore, and in fact never have thanks to my laziness in changing my name in everything it is associated with since my most recent major life event.


----------



## leggo PE

You do, however, know my past name.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

leggo PE said:


> If you're mafia trying to get rid of a townie, then sure, be my guest.
> 
> But... You don't know my true real name anymore, and in fact never have thanks to my laziness in changing my name in everything it is associated with since my most recent major life event.


Slighty OT, do name changes happen that fast? Mrs Headge didn't change her name so i have no frame of reference.


----------



## leggo PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Slighty OT, do name changes happen that fast? Mrs Headge didn't change her name so i have no frame of reference.


They change when you want them to change, is the short answer. I'm doing it in quick order because I'm trying to do a semi-complicated thing when renewing my DL before it expires in November.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

leggo PE said:


> They change when you want them to change, is the short answer. I'm doing it in quick order because I'm trying to do a semi-complicated thing when renewing my DL before it expires in November.


You're going to drive semis?


----------



## Roarbark

jean15paul said:


> What's the vote counts @chart94?


By my count *(REVISED)* it's currently
2 for @Audi driver, P.E.
1 for @JayKay0914
1 for @Roarbark
1 for @ChebyshevII PE


----------



## leggo PE

Roarbark said:


> By my count it's currently
> 2 for @Audi driver, P.E.
> 1 for @JayKay0914
> 1 for @Roarbark


Lies! I have properly voted for @ChebyshevII PE.


----------



## leggo PE

Audi driver said:


> You're going to drive semis?


Hahaha nope! But trying to change my name, and get the real ID at the same time when my license is about to expire.


----------



## Roarbark

leggo PE said:


> Lies! I have properly voted for @ChebyshevII PE.


Oops, good catch, revised.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

leggo PE said:


> If you're mafia trying to get rid of a townie, then sure, be my guest.
> 
> But... You don't know my true real name anymore, and in fact never have thanks to my laziness in changing my name in everything it is associated with since my most recent major life event.






leggo PE said:


> You do, however, know my past name.


Don’t underestimate my resourcefulness...


----------



## leggo PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Don’t underestimate my resourcefulness...


Resourcefulness or is it creepiness?


----------



## leggo PE

@JayKay0914 where you at?


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

@chart94, I'm changing my vote  to @ChebyshevII PE because roarbark is being too helpful to be the mafia. And also for creepiness, of the name thing.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Audi driver said:


> @chart94, I'm changing my vote  to @ChebyshevII PE because roarbark is being too helpful to be the mafia. And also for creepiness, of the name thing.


Fortunately for you, I have no way of knowing your name.


----------



## User1

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Fortunately for you, I have no way of knowing your name.


you could, if people told you!!!


----------



## Roarbark

_Rumpelstiltskin_


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

tj_PE said:


> you could, if people told you!!!


This is true. But I would not condone such behavior.


----------



## User1

ChebyshevII PE said:


> This is true. But I would not condone such behavior.


me either.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Roarbark said:


> _Rumpelstiltskin_


----------



## RBHeadge PE

@ChebyshevII PE be like:


----------



## Roarbark

Audi driver said:


> @chart94, I'm changing my vote  to @ChebyshevII PE because roarbark is being too helpful to be the mafia. And also for creepiness, of the name thing.


I believe we're now at:
2 @Audi driver, P.E.
1 @JayKay0914
2 @ChebyshevII PE


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Ya’ll are making a mistake by voting me off...nothing special about Cheb, just a plain ol’ Townie...


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

And to think I introduced most of you to this game originally. Where’s the love?


----------



## NikR_PE

@chart94 I vote for @ChebyshevII PE just to show him tough love


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NikR said:


> @chart94 I vote for @ChebyshevII PE just to show him tough live


“Tough live”? You mean “tough TO live?” Since i’m Gonna die?


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

I'm still trying to figure out how this all works.

It was suggested that I change my vote. So ok I guess... ¯\_(ツ)_/¯

I retract my vote for @JayKay0914 and change my vote to @ChebyshevII PE


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

I'm pretty sure I'm being taken advantage of, but I'm not sure by whom. LOL

This is fun


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

jean15paul said:


> I'm pretty sure I'm being taken advantage of, but I'm not sure by whom. LOL
> 
> This is fun


I think I know who.


----------



## JayKay PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> I think I know who.


Not I.  I'm too busy chatting it up in the private messages and talking about moving woes/2-week notice jitters.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

@chart94 I change my vote to @RBHeadge PE.

@jean15paul he claimed to have told you to vote @Audi driver, P.E. in private message to me.

Believe me, or don’t, but understand that all of you are being swindled.


----------



## JayKay PE

JK right now:


----------



## ChaosMuppetPE

Internet, you’re so silly.


----------



## User1

@chart94 I vote for @RBHeadge PE


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

For everyone’s reference:

What RB claims he sent to @jean15paul:




What he said to me after I accused him:


----------



## JayKay PE

@chart94 I vote for @RBHeadge PE


----------



## User1

guys i'm staying late at work this is too intense!!!!!!!!!!!L OL


----------



## chart94 PE

Ok so vote count 

4 for @ChebyshevII PE

3 for @RBHeadge PE

1 for @Audi driver, P.E.

Sound about right?


----------



## JayKay PE

chart94 said:


> Ok so vote count
> 
> 4 for @ChebyshevII PE
> 
> 3 for @RBHeadge PE
> 
> 1 for @Audi driver, P.E.
> 
> Sound about right?


Unfortunately.  Yes.


----------



## User1

chart94 said:


> Ok so vote count
> 
> 4 for @ChebyshevII PE
> 
> 3 for @RBHeadge PE
> 
> 1 for @Audi driver, P.E.
> 
> Sound about right?


you didnt thank me for my vote though so i feel kind of offended.


----------



## JayKay PE

If I die tonight, jean is def mafia.  There.  I said it.


----------



## chart94 PE

Voting is closed!!


----------



## chart94 PE

tj_PE said:


> you didnt thank me for my vote though so i feel kind of offended.


sorry @tj_PE Thanks for voting hope your thing with the cops worked out


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Wait am I too late? Switch vote to audi. So many messages.


----------



## JayKay PE

jean15paul said:


> Wait am I too late? Switch vote to audi. So many messages.


It's fine, mafia.  You got your choice.


----------



## chart94 PE

Minus  @Roarbark  i think everyone voted. This round is on fire right now!!


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Sorry was at dinner


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> For everyone’s reference:
> 
> What RB claims he sent to @jean15paul:
> 
> View attachment 13711
> 
> 
> What he said to me after I accused him:
> 
> View attachment 13712


Wait RB is being honest. That is our convo. We should trust him.


----------



## JayKay PE

jean15paul said:


> Wait RB is being honest. That is our convo. We should trust him.


Nope.  Cheb is a townie.  Totally.  Why would he throw another townie under the bus unless that person was mafia?/1!!&lt;!?!?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

No one can say this round was drama free....


----------



## chart94 PE

Cheby Cheb was always the odd duckling at school growing up. His name gave him so much anxiety it bothered him all the way through college. He even got a job at a hospital where he refused to tell ANYONE what it was. Instead he went by Janitor or sometimes when he like to mess around with @Ranger1316 and @vhab49_PE Dr. JAN-it-Tor. But those blissful days seemed long gone with the recent town lynching and @vhab49_PE body being dragged out of the lagoon that morning..

Cheby seemed on edge, so he decided to take a hot shower during which he could relax by singing (he loved it). This time around he chose one of his favorites. 

He quickly gave himself a shampoo mohawk and belted out "SAY MY NAME SAY MY NAME.... WHEN NO ONE IS AROUND YOU SAY BABY I LOVE YOU SAY MY NAME SAY MY NAME"

As he lathered and washed, he heard rumblings... it was the rest of the town storming towards his house with pitchforks and torches. They busted down his door and ran up to the bathroom. WE KNOW YOUR NAME!! They proclaimed, we know it was you!!! 

Cheby was taken aback. It wasnt me he cried!! I just liked to prank @vhab49_PE i would never kill her!!

Its too late for that cried @leggo PE but cheby again insisted but but look at @RBHeadge PE That creepy third eye no one really knows where its looking!! He must of done it!!

The town began a vicious debate. In the end @NikR , the towns local laboratory scientist, cast the final vote that sealed his fate. 

The town jumps onto chebs and tie him up, drag him out to the street... it is too gruesome and not appropriate to state what happens next. When the dust finally settles, someone notices that cheby had a receipt for local arcade. He was up late the night before playing Megaman at the same time of @vhab49_PE murder... The town had just killed one of their own yet again..

@ChebyshevII PE was lynched by the town. He was a townie.


----------



## chart94 PE

quick note for the newbies, none of the storytelling holds any hints or anything remotely suggesting anyone's position in the game besides the person the town lynched.


----------



## JayKay PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> No one can say this round was drama free....


Stir the pot, mafia.  Stir the pot.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

chart94 said:


> quick note for the newbies, none of the storytelling holds any hints or anything remotely suggesting anyone's position in the game besides the person the town lynched.


well, and POOR OLD INNOCENT TOWNIE ME!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP




----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I deserved it.


----------



## User1

Wait what happened how did he get more votes?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

chart94 said:


> Cheby Cheb was always the odd duckling at school growing up. His name gave him so much anxiety it bothered him all the way through college. He even got a job at a hospital where he refused to tell ANYONE what it was. Instead he went by Janitor or sometimes when he like to mess around with @Ranger1316 and @vhab49_PE Dr. JAN-it-Tor. But those blissful days seemed long gone with the recent town lynching and @vhab49_PE body being dragged out of the lagoon that morning..
> 
> Cheby seemed on edge, so he decided to take a hot shower during which he could relax by singing (he loved it). This time around he chose one of his favorites.
> 
> He quickly gave himself a shampoo mohawk and belted out "SAY MY NAME SAY MY NAME.... WHEN NO ONE IS AROUND YOU SAY BABY I LOVE YOU SAY MY NAME SAY MY NAME"
> 
> As he lathered and washed, he heard rumblings... it was the rest of the town storming towards his house with pitchforks and torches. They busted down his door and ran up to the bathroom. WE KNOW YOUR NAME!! They proclaimed, we know it was you!!!
> 
> Cheby was taken aback. It wasnt me he cried!! I just liked to prank @vhab49_PE i would never kill her!!
> 
> Its too late for that cried @leggo PE but cheby again insisted but but look at @RBHeadge PE That creepy third eye no one really knows where its looking!! He must of done it!!
> 
> The town began a vicious debate. In the end @NikR , the towns local laboratory scientist, cast the final vote that sealed his fate.
> 
> The town jumps onto chebs and tie him up, drag him out to the street... it is too gruesome and not appropriate to state what happens next. When the dust finally settles, someone notices that cheby had a receipt for local arcade. He was up late the night before playing Megaman at the same time of @vhab49_PE murder... The town had just killed one of their own yet again..
> 
> @ChebyshevII PE was lynched by the town. He was a townie.
> 
> View attachment 13713
> 
> 
> View attachment 13714
> 
> 
> View attachment 13716


Um, are you sure you’re not stalking me? Because chunks of the story are relatively true IRL.


----------



## User1

Oh nevermind. Caught up


----------



## chart94 PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Um, are you sure you’re not stalking me? Because chunks of the story are relatively true IRL.


----------



## chart94 PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Um, are you sure you’re not stalking me? Because chunks of the story are relatively true IRL.


----------



## leggo PE

I'm sorry, @ChebyshevII PE!! RIP, peaceful townie. You true name is safe with me.


----------



## JayKay PE

JK waiting for the morning results on who 'peacefully passed' during the night:


----------



## chart94 PE

A black 19 something caddy idle quietly outside on the street. Inside two figures begin to fight over a cannoli. You got the last one, no you did idiot and you are supposed to keep an eye out!! One slaps the other as he takes a bite out of the sweet dessert. Whatever says the other, I got some of mamas baked lasagna so f!&amp;[email protected] you if you think imma share or my red wine. This isn’t dinner time at your ma’s screams the other! Quiet!!! Yells back the other. All of a sudden you see a flick of a light turn off. They wait about twenty more minutes. Finally one of them pulls back the slide on a walther ppk .380 with a suppressor, I’m going in they proclaim. They sneak around the back being careful not to open the creaky fence door but instead slip up and over. They slink and slunk across the yard to the door. Putting on their black leather gloves, they begin a little jimmy work. Finally hearing a click, slowly opening the door. The figure then creeps up the stairs, passes one door two door and then comes to the the target the third door on the left. They begin to sweat a bit, (ma always made her lasagna to spicy) slowly turning the knob, and they see their target fast asleep. They tip toe in their Jordan’s right on over, throw a pillow over the persons head, puts the walther right up against the pillow and empties 7 rounds into their head. They begin to laugh to themselves hahahahaha bye bye chump! 

@JayKay0914 was taken care of last night.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Wah!  My JK!  Welcome to the super full of townie underworld.


----------



## JayKay PE

Welp.  This just confirms my suspicions on who is mafia.  *gasps and dies again*

Full funeral for JK:


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

So much death happening here.

What’s the headcount, @chart94?


----------



## chart94 PE

8 players remaining. 4 have been killed so far.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

chart94 said:


> 8 players remaining. 4 have been killed so far.


8? I thought we had 11 initially? Shouldn’t it be:

@RBHeadge PE @leggo PE @NikR @tj_PE @Roarbark @Audi driver, P.E. @jean15paul

?


----------



## chart94 PE

For some reason I thought we had 12. Sorry 7 remaining


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Oh good. We don’t have any ghosts.

...

...

...do we?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

...hello?


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> ...hello?


hellllllllloooooooooooo Cheby!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

vhab49_PE said:


> hellllllllloooooooooooo Cheby!


@ChebyshevII PE, there is my lame atttempt at being ghosty.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

vhab49_PE said:


> @ChebyshevII PE, there is my lame atttempt at being ghosty.


*le gasp* OH NO A GHOST


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> *le gasp* OH NO A GHOST


It is a ghost with ruffled feathers, also.  Darn Mafia jerks keep killin gmy posse.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

vhab49_PE said:


> It is a ghost with ruffled feathers, also.  Darn Mafia jerks keep killin gmy posse.


Yeah, I hear ya.

Wait, I can hear you...

OH NO I’M A GHOST


----------



## chart94 PE

Hahahaha


----------



## User1

i hate this gameeeeee


----------



## JayKay PE

I hate watery soup!


----------



## JayKay PE

I hate the current trendy of whispy bangs!


----------



## JayKay PE

I hate restaurants that don’t title their restrooms Men/Women, but instead use some sort of ambiguous, clever thing that takes way too long for me to figure out after I've had like 5 cocktails.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP




----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP




----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Ok, JK suspected him as mafia and hevoted for me last round  (not to mention the behind the scenes intrigue). @chart94, since I don't have any better leads I vote for Arbys dude.


----------



## NikR_PE

i should have done this yesterday. But I was in a meeting and logged back in too late. 

@chart94 I vote for @RBHeadge PE aka Arbys dude.


----------



## leggo PE

Whyyyyyy did @JayKay0914 have to die??  ldman:


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

JayKay0914 said:


> I hate restaurants that don’t title their restrooms Men/Women, but instead use some sort of ambiguous, clever thing that takes way too long for me to figure out after I've had like 5 cocktails.


This.  Of course, typically after 5 cocktails, I am at the point where I don't care if I can tell... I just gotta go.

But not really, cause drunk men tend to pee on the seat.  ew.

Also, not tying to lump all of you together.  I've found drunk ladies have the same issue.  I mean, my squat game is strong these days, but not that good after 5 cocktails.

Also, TMI.  You are welcome.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Also, reading that last post, makes me look like I may have had a few cocktails already today.  I have not. I swear.


----------



## JayKay PE

vhab49_PE said:


> This.  Of course, typically after 5 cocktails, I am at the point where I don't care if I can tell... I just gotta go.
> 
> But not really, cause drunk men tend to pee on the seat.  ew.
> 
> Also, not tying to lump all of you together.  I've found drunk ladies have the same issue.  I mean, my squat game is strong these days, but not that good after 5 cocktails.
> 
> Also, TMI.  You are welcome.


I am, I feel, one of the few people who just slams that ass down on that seat (after looking, of course).  I'm not going to attempt to squat in 4+inch heels.  Who the fuck do I think I am?

I have walked into men's rooms before at some of the clubs/restaurants I've gone to.  Especially when it's something dumb like, "pitcher/catcher" or one that had a fucking mermaid or centaur.  And I was like, "Fuck yeah, horses!" before getting an eyefull.


----------



## JayKay PE

leggo PE said:


> Whyyyyyy did @JayKay0914 have to die??  ldman:


*squinty eyes*  I think I may have been wrong to trust you.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

JayKay0914 said:


> I am, I feel, one of the few people who just slams that ass down on that seat (after looking, of course).  I'm not going to attempt to squat in 4+inch heels.  Who the fuck do I think I am?
> 
> I have walked into men's rooms before at some of the clubs/restaurants I've gone to.  Especially when it's something dumb like, "pitcher/catcher" or one that had a fucking mermaid or centaur.  And I was like, "Fuck yeah, horses!" before getting an eyefull.


Nah, most of the time I utilize the seat.  In mens rooms, I try really hard not to. And I don't even wear 4" heels.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Speaking as a male...men’s rooms are nasty. Heck I don’t even sit down if I can avoid it.

(this convo is getting rather weird rather fast)


----------



## JayKay PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Speaking as a male...men’s rooms are nasty. Heck I don’t even sit down if I can avoid it.
> 
> (this convo is getting rather weird rather fast)


Speaking as a female...you don't know nasty until you've seen blood smeared all over a stall.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

JayKay0914 said:


> Speaking as a female...you don't know nasty until you've seen blood smeared all over a stall.


You’ve got me there. Mens’ rooms are still nasty, though.


----------



## chart94 PE

vhab49_PE said:


> Also, reading that last post, makes me look like I may have had a few cocktails already today.  I have not. I swear.


When someone asks if @vhab49_PE is drunk rn


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

chart94 said:


> When someone asks if @vhab49_PE is drunk rn
> 
> View attachment 13724


It’s 5:00 somewhere...


----------



## leggo PE

Soooo um, has anyone figured out if there are two or three mafia members? I haven't. If there are three, that's not good for us townies. Heck, if there are two, that not particularly good for us townies either.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

If there are three then townies have to get one today, or they lose.


----------



## leggo PE

Eek...

Okay, who is mafia?? @Roarbark? @RBHeadge PE? @NikR? @Audi driver, P.E.? @jean15paul? @tj_PE?

I have more suspicions about some of you than others...


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

As I am dead I cannot reveal what I suspect or know. Sorry.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

chart94 said:


> When someone asks if @vhab49_PE is drunk rn
> 
> View attachment 13724


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

leggo PE said:


> Eek...
> 
> Okay, who is mafia?? @Roarbark? @RBHeadge PE? @NikR? @Audi driver, P.E.? @jean15paul? @tj_PE?
> 
> I have more suspicions about some of you than others...


Pretty sure she suspects that I truly was a poor, innocent townie.


----------



## chart94 PE

vhab49_PE said:


> View attachment 13725


I support this decision


----------



## JayKay PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> You’ve got me there. Mens’ rooms are still nasty, though.


I think any watering-hold establishment where copious amounts of alcohol are going to be ingested lends itself towards being 'nasty', and thus the bathrooms do not fare better.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

JayKay0914 said:


> I think any watering-hold establishment where copious amounts of alcohol are going to be ingested lends itself towards being 'nasty', and thus the bathrooms do not fare better.


Ironic, seeing as how alcohol can also be a cleaning agent.


----------



## Roarbark

leggo PE said:


> Soooo um, has anyone figured out if there are two or three mafia members? I haven't. If there are three, that's not good for us townies. Heck, if there are two, that not particularly good for us townies either.


Well, mafia figured out how many members there were pretty fast.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Roarbark said:


> Well, mafia figured out how many members there were pretty fast.


I was thinking the same thing. Why wouldn't there be as many as 6?  Or does that just reflect that I, to this moment, still have no idea how this game works?


----------



## NikR_PE

Audi driver said:


> I was thinking the same thing. Why wouldn't there be as many as 6?  Or does that just reflect that I, to this moment, still have no idea how this game works?


The game ends when the mafia outnumber the townies. so max possible 3 at the moment.


----------



## Roarbark

Audi driver said:


> I was thinking the same thing. Why wouldn't there be as many as 6?  Or does that just reflect that I, to this moment, still have no idea how this game works?


In general, for the game to balanced/last a certain amount of time you want a certain ratio of town to mafia as well. E.g. if mafia started with 5/11 members, they only need to kill 1 member of the town in the first lynching, and then they'd win (after night 1 death, there would be 5 mafia, 4 town)


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Roarbark said:


> In general, for the game to balanced/last a certain amount of time you want a certain ratio of town to mafia as well. E.g. if mafia started with 5/11 members, they only need to kill 1 member of the town in the first lynching, and then they'd win (after night 1 death, there would be 5 mafia, 4 town)


And* that* is assuming the town doesn't lynch one of their own first.

ETA, stupid autocorrect recorreted my corrected word last time i edited.  I think my phone must think I am drunk most of the time.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NikR said:


> The game ends when the mafia outnumber the townies. so max possible 3 at the moment.


Or when the town eliminates all mafia. Unless you have a [email protected]$$ psycho moderator in round 2.


----------



## Roarbark

vhab49_PE said:


> And th2ta is assuming the town doesn't lynch one of their own first.


Yes, we're pretty good at that...


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Roarbark said:


> Well, mafia figured out how many members there were pretty fast.


They do have inside information I suppose.


----------



## JayKay PE

vhab49_PE said:


> They do have inside information I suppose.


Almost...like mafia-connections.


----------



## Roarbark

@chart94 I vote for @RBHeadge PE


----------



## ChaosMuppetPE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Speaking as a male...men’s rooms are nasty. Heck I don’t even sit down if I can avoid it.
> 
> (this convo is getting rather weird rather fast)


I just do my business in the sink. It’s more or less clean since guys don’t use them.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

OT: Newborn sleep pattern is really starting to get to me. I feel like I’m gonna look like i’m 50 by the time I hit 30.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> OT: Newborn sleep pattern is really starting to get to me. I feel like I’m gonna look like i’m 50 by the time I hit 30.


I hear you. I mean, not that I have a newborn anymore.  Or plan to ever again.


----------



## User1

@chart94 I vote for @RBHeadge PE again and hope it doesn't end the game.


----------



## chart94 PE

Got 2 for @RBHeadge PE

Anyone else? You got under 3 hours


----------



## NikR_PE

I and audi had already voted for rb in the morning


----------



## leggo PE

@chart94 I vote for @RBHeadge PE as well.


----------



## Roarbark

@chart94 I count 5 for RB as of Leggo's vote.

Not everyone tagged you.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

My face if @RBHeadge PE is Mafia:




My face if he isn’t:


Edit: TOP OF PAGE 100!!!  :bananalama:


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

@chart94 What's the vote count?

I've been away from the computer basically all day.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

It’s like 5 for RB.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

I guess it doesn't matter at this point. But @chart94, I vote for @NikR.

He's too quiet


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Our moderator is missing...

OH MY GOSH HE GOT KIDNAPPED BY THE MAFIA


----------



## NikR_PE

jean15paul said:


> I guess it doesn't matter at this point. But @chart94, I vote for @NikR.
> 
> He's too quiet


lol. but doesn't this



jean15paul said:


> I've been away from the computer basically all day.


mean you were the quiet one.


----------



## NikR_PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Our moderator is missing...
> 
> OH MY GOSH HE GOT KIDNAPPED BY THE MAFIA


oh noooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## chart94 PE

Sorry guys didn’t have internet for past couple hours I’ll present in a minute


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

chart94 said:


> Sorry guys didn’t have internet for past couple hours I’ll present in a minute


Whew! You’re not dead!


----------



## Roarbark

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Whew! You’re not dead!


What if it's an imposter that they've put in his place?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Roarbark said:


> What if it's an imposter that they've put in his place?


Doesn’t matter to me. I’m already dead.


----------



## NikR_PE

Roarbark said:


> What if it's an imposter that they've put in his place?


oh noooooooooooooooooo


----------



## chart94 PE

Well by this point the town was clueless. Every night they would lynch someone and every morning someone still woke up dead.( Not sure how you wake up dead) anyways the town was fed up. They decide to all meet at police station which was eerily quiet. @NikR opens up the debates and points to @RBHeadge PE he shouts he must be the ringleader. Every night when are close to getting rid of him, go with someone else and yet someone still dies! This ends now adds @leggo PE I lost my best friend @vhab49_PE and @JayKay0914 that’s enough!! @Audi driver, P.E. Pipes up and shouts I don’t know what we are yelling about!!!! @jean15paul cuts him off and yells we want blood!!! We want injustice I mean justice!!! Kill the Arby’s dude!!! 

@RBHeadge PE tried to back away but gets trapped by the jail bars behind him, no no he proclaims I’m innocent I tell you!! He somehow manages to weasel his way out of the police station and starts running towards his business ironically an Arby’s franchise. He tries to hide in the kitchen which turned out to be a poor choice. @Roarbark is waiting there and thrusts a knife into @RBHeadge PE. By now the rest catch up and they chant slice the fish slice the fish!!!! And as they are finishing their sandwiches they disperse. @RBHeadge PE was lynched by the town.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

NikR said:


> lol. but doesn't this
> 
> mean you were the quiet one.


Hey, don't come at me with your "facts" and "logic".


----------



## Roarbark

Aaaand?


----------



## chart94 PE

@jean15paul walks down the steps into the speakeasy with @Audi driver, P.E.. They walk over to the velvet table where @leggo PE has poured out several scotches and lights a Cuban cigar. She begins to cackle and laugh maniacally. @jean15paul And @Audi driver, P.E. join her and they all grab a glass, raise them in triumph and proclaim the town is ours!!!!! 

The mafia took over like al Capone took over Chicago in the 1920s


----------



## blybrook PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> [mention=17466]blybrook PE[/mention] you in this go-around?


I'm out until at least the 10th of September. The mine has granted me better internet access but I'm in the mill away from all devices from 0600-1800 every day until I fly home on the 9th.


----------



## NikR_PE

chart94 said:


> Well by this point the town was clueless. Every night they would lynch someone and every morning someone still woke up dead.( Not sure how you wake up dead) anyways the town was fed up. They decide to all meet at police station which was eerily quiet. @NikR opens up the debates and points to @RBHeadge PE he shouts he must be the ringleader. Every night when are close to getting rid of him, go with someone else and yet someone still dies! This ends now adds @leggo PE I lost my best friend @vhab49_PE and @JayKay0914 that’s enough!! @Audi driver, P.E. Pipes up and shouts I don’t know what we are yelling about!!!! @jean15paul cuts him off and yells we want blood!!! We want injustice I mean justice!!! Kill the Arby’s dude!!!
> 
> @RBHeadge PE tried to back away but gets trapped by the jail bars behind him, no no he proclaims I’m innocent I tell you!! He somehow manages to weasel his way out of the police station and starts running towards his business ironically an Arby’s franchise. He tries to hide in the kitchen which turned out to be a poor choice. @Roarbark is waiting there and thrusts a knife into @RBHeadge PE. By now the rest catch up and they chant slice the fish slice the fish!!!! And as they are finishing their sandwiches they disperse. @RBHeadge PE was lynched by the town.


So was he mafia?


----------



## Roarbark

chart94 said:


> @jean15paul walks down the steps into the speakeasy with @Audi driver, P.E.. They walk over to the velvet table where @leggo PE has poured out several scotches and lights a Cuban cigar. She begins to cackle and laugh maniacally. @jean15paul And @Audi driver, P.E. join her and they all grab a glass, raise them in triumph and proclaim the town is ours!!!!!
> 
> The mafia took over like al Capone took over Chicago in the 1920s


That would be a no.


----------



## chart94 PE

Just so everyone knows @JayKay0914 was the cop and @Ranger1316 was the doctor. Mafia was quick and clean this round. Good job everyone!


----------



## chart94 PE

Roarbark said:


> That would be a no.


Sorry my friend, I was rooting for you to get one of em to make it more interesting! Also I got addicted to writing the stories lol


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Bahhh. Sorry, @RBHeadge PE. I sorely misjudged you.


----------



## Roarbark

Well played mafia. We just got wrecked. @leggo PE, I knew you were dirty. 

Just wanted to kill 1 more villager before I turned on you.


----------



## NikR_PE

Roarbark said:


> Well played mafia. We just got wrecked. @leggo PE, I knew you were dirty.


yup. But because of @ChebyshevII PE messages yesterday we thought lets get RB today and @leggo PE tomorrow.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

@leggo PE @Audi driver, P.E.


----------



## NikR_PE

chart94 said:


> Also I got addicted to writing the stories lol


I enjoyed reading them.  :thankyou:


----------



## Roarbark

chart94 said:


> Sorry my friend, I was rooting for you to get one of em to make it more interesting! Also I got addicted to writing the stories lol


Excellent job. Hope I get a chance to play one or two moderated by you after I get back from trip!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Sorry, everyone. Should have stuck with Audi. My outburst cost us the game.


----------



## Roarbark

Technically we wouldn't have lost until someone got murdered tonight. Who would the lucky target have been? @jean15paul, @leggo PE, @Audi driver, P.E.


----------



## chart94 PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Sorry, everyone. Should have stuck with Audi. My outburst cost us the game.


Honestly that was a huge turning point. I’m telling ya they were a good group of mafia


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I’m guessing it would have been @NikR next.


----------



## chart94 PE

Roarbark said:


> Technically we wouldn't have lost until someone got murdered tonight. Who would the lucky target have been? @jean15paul, @leggo PE, @Audi driver, P.E.


It was you.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

chart94 said:


> It was you.


DANGIT I’M SO BAD AT THIS


----------



## Roarbark

chart94 said:


> It was you.





chart94 said:


> @Roarbark is waiting there and thrusts a knife into @RBHeadge PE.


Not too surprised. Dang though @chart94 You put blood on my hands even when I'm a normal townie. 



ChebyshevII PE said:


> Sorry, everyone. Should have stuck with Audi. My outburst cost us the game.


That's definitely what changed my mind. His reaction (Though probably due to other things) didn't help. I'm not a big fan of using screenshots as "evidence" in these games either.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I think what made me choose to react was the fact that he reached out to me right at the beginning of the game. He did something similar in a previous round, having been Mafia.

That, and i’m seriously lacking mental cognizance, due to having a 3-week old infant sleeping in our room.

If I had been smart, I would have either stuck with Audi or changed my vote to jean.


----------



## Roarbark

ChebyshevII PE said:


> I think what made me choose to react was the fact that he reached out to me right at the beginning of the game. He did something similar in a previous round, having been Mafia.
> 
> If I had been smart *omniescent*, I would have either stuck with Audi or changed my vote to jean.


FTFY


----------



## chart94 PE

@Roarbark every townie had blood on their hands I just needed something to add to the story lol it was hard cause I knew the mafia had won so I kinda was rushing the story a bit


----------



## Roarbark

ChebyshevII PE said:


> I think what made me choose to react was the fact that he reached out to me right at the beginning of the game. He did something similar in a previous round, having been Mafia.
> 
> If I had been smart, I would have either stuck with Audi or changed my vote to jean.


I had a meeting right before vote time, so I didn't get to participate, but I had a 3 person voting block *bloc* ready to potentially jump in on Audi. That day's lynching didn't go at all how I expected.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

I hope we're all still cool. Last night's vote got heated.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

jean15paul said:


> I hope we're all still cool. Last night's vote got heated.


I’m okay if everyone else is.

Nice work, Mafioso.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

This was fun. My first time. How often do y'all do this?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

jean15paul said:


> This was fun. My first time. How often do y'all do this?


We started back in june; this was round 6. It’s been approximately once per week with some breaks in there.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> I’m okay if everyone else is.
> 
> Nice work, Mafioso.


All good @RBHeadge PE? I feel like I caused some tension between you and Sheryl.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

jean15paul said:


> All good @RBHeadge PE? I feel like I caused some tension between you and Sheryl.


Still not my name.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Still not my name.


Sheryl and Arby guy


----------



## Roarbark




----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Still not my name.


Chevy?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

jean15paul said:


> Chevy?


No, Cheby. Cheby shev. (Note: not my real name)


----------



## leggo PE

Sorry I made you all trust me!! I shouldn't have been trustworthy, and fully realize I never will be again in this game. Oh well.

#worthit

#mafiawins


----------



## Roarbark

#waffleized


----------



## chart94 PE

leggo PE said:


> Sorry I made you all trust me!! I shouldn't have been trustworthy, and fully realize I never will be again in this game. Oh well.
> 
> #worthit
> 
> #mafiawins


You can’t stop playing!!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

leggo PE said:


> Sorry I made you all trust me!! I shouldn't have been trustworthy, and fully realize I never will be again in this game. Oh well.
> 
> #worthit
> 
> #mafiawins


To be fair, I knew one of you was dirty, and I knew it was not me or JayKay, so I took our group convo to just JayKay and I... although at that point we were both eliminated.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

chart94 said:


> You can’t stop playing!!


1 game, 1 win, retires undefeated

Who am I kidding, I'll be back


----------



## NikR_PE

jean15paul said:


> I hope we're all still cool. Last night's vote got heated.


haha. i totally missed that. But like you mafioso say. It all business.


----------



## NikR_PE

Roarbark said:


> #waffleized


That does not sound right. And I do not want to look it up in urban dictionary


----------



## leggo PE

I'll be back. But man it was stressful being the mafia! I understand what you all were saying about it.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

leggo PE said:


> I'll be back. But man it was stressful being the mafia! I understand what you all were saying about it.


Especially when people flat out ask if you are Mafia.  Sheesh.  I was TRYING not to lie directly.


----------



## NikR_PE

vhab49_PE said:


> people flat out ask if you are Mafia


@tj_PE


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

I'm still kinda in shock how things went. So many people suspected me, and I'm not sure why. I can really only chalk it up to not having been mafia in previous rounds. I was practically killed off and then everyone changed their votes too!  If I've learned anything it's that I really just really do not know how to play this game. It seems like sheer dumb luck that I didn't get killed this round.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Audi driver said:


> I'm still kinda in shock how things went. So many people suspected me, and I'm not sure why. I can really only chalk it up to not having been mafia in previous rounds. I was practically killed off and then everyone changed their votes too!  If I've learned anything it's that I really just really do not know how to play this game. It seems like sheer dumb luck that I didn't get killed this round.


I suspected you because you kept insisting that you have no idea how to play the game. In previous rounds you weren’t so vocal about it.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> I suspected you because you kept insisting that you have no idea how to play the game. In previous rounds you weren’t so vocal about it.


Agreed.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

ChebyshevII PE said:


> I suspected you because you kept insisting that you have no idea how to play the game. In previous rounds you weren’t so vocal about it.


Well, I'm pretty sure I was then too. Maybe not quite as vocal but... I STILL don't really know how to play this game. I know y'all probably still don't believe me but I vote and hope.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Audi driver said:


> Well, I'm pretty sure I was then too. Maybe not quite as vocal but... I STILL don't really know how to play this game. I know y'all probably still don't believe me but I vote and hope.


That pretty much sums it up.  Vote, and hope your number dosen't come up.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

vhab49_PE said:


> That pretty much sums it up.  Vote, and hope your number dosen't come up.


Well, there seem to be many more moving parts that I just don't get. It's mostly because I'm just too lazy to read the rules and so forth.


----------



## NikR_PE

Audi driver said:


> Well, there seem to be many more moving parts that I just don't get. It's mostly because I'm just too lazy to read the rules and so forth.


Since all of change out minds often, i do not think there is a deterministic solution to this.


----------



## leggo PE

Agreed, I was very surprised when many people decided to join me and vote out @ChebyshevII PE when it seemed like @Audi driver, P.E.'s head was on the chopping block!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

leggo PE said:


> Agreed, I was very surprised when many people decided to join me and vote out @ChebyshevII PE when it seemed like @Audi driver, P.E.'s head was on the chopping block!


Yeah, what made you all (who weren’t mafia) suspect me anyway?

It’s because i’m Being secretive about my name, isn’t it?


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Yeah, what made you all (who weren’t mafia) suspect me anyway?
> 
> It’s because i’m Being secretive about my name, isn’t it?


It was Leggo.  She so casually suggested you were voting with RB, and thus must be mafia. 

We were duped man, duped I tell you.


----------



## NikR_PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Yeah, what made you all (who weren’t mafia) suspect me anyway?
> 
> It’s because i’m Being secretive about my name, isn’t it?


We did not lynch you assuming you were mafia. Its just that this town is very traditional and you did not fit in


----------



## NikR_PE

vhab49_PE said:


> It was Leggo.  She so casually suggested you were voting with RB, and thus must be mafia.
> 
> We were duped man, duped I tell you.


Actually I somehow thought so since y'all changed your voted from @tj_PE to @Ranger1316 together. I brought it up with @leggo PEand @Roarbark. Guess leggo ran with it and convinced others.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NikR said:


> We did not lynch you assuming you were mafia. Its just that this town is very traditional and you did not fit in


Well, you won’t get any argument from me, but...don’t you think killing me because i’m Different is a little extreme?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

vhab49_PE said:


> It was Leggo.  She so casually suggested you were voting with RB, and thus must be mafia.
> 
> We were duped man, duped I tell you.


Aha. She couldn’t let her real name slip either, could she...?


----------



## NikR_PE

vhab49_PE said:


> It was Leggo.  She so casually suggested you were voting with RB, and thus must be mafia.
> 
> We were duped man, duped I tell you.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

vhab49_PE said:


> Especially when people flat out ask if you are Mafia.  Sheesh.  I was TRYING not to lie directly.


Really? That feeling never occurred to me. #playingtowin #liecheatandsteal

Edit: I'll never be trusted again after that statement


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Oh, many thanks to our dungeon master moderator, @chart94.Great job running the game and writing the stories.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

jean15paul said:


> Oh, many thanks to our dungeon master moderator, @chart94.Great job running the game and writing the stories.


agreed. a lot of great story tellers here it seems. everyone has done an awesome job.


----------



## Fisherman504

ChebyshevII PE said:


> For reference, remaining players are:
> 
> @RBHeadge PE
> 
> @Roarbark
> 
> @tj_PE
> 
> @NikR
> 
> @Audi driver, P.E.
> 
> @AlmostSE


What about us? The twins.


----------



## leggo PE

I don't think I voted for Ranger the first day... I'm pretty sure I stuck with RB?


----------



## leggo PE

Though you all sure did do the mafia a favor when you lynched the doctor first up!!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

leggo PE said:


> I don't think I voted for Ranger the first day... I'm pretty sure I stuck with RB?


Confirmed


----------



## Roarbark

vhab49_PE said:


> Especially when people flat out ask if you are Mafia.  Sheesh.  I was TRYING not to lie directly.


Try it in person..... I hate it when people straight up ask that in an in person game...


----------



## Roarbark

Audi driver said:


> Well, there seem to be many more moving parts that I just don't get. It's mostly because I'm just too lazy to read the rules and so forth.


Reading the rules might help


----------



## NikR_PE

Roarbark said:


> Try it in person..... I hate it when people straight up ask that in an in person game...


But its not against the rules. Its just to see how you answer.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Awesome moderating job, @chart94. Looking forward to next time!


----------



## Roarbark

NikR said:


> But its not against the rules. Its just to see how you answer.


It's not against the rules, I just hate it.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

NikR said:


> But its not against the rules. Its just to see how you answer.


I'm a terrible truth teller, let alone liar.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

I lied to no one.


----------



## chart94 PE

Well guys just start the weekend!!


----------



## JayKay PE

Oh hai. JK might be drunk


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Cheb is not drunk, but may as well be since he got no sleep last night


----------



## NikR_PE

JayKay0914 said:


> Oh hai. JK might be drunk


Hi (might be) drunk, I am NikR.

Sorry. Had to do it since @ChebyshevII PE did not.


----------



## NikR_PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Cheb is not drunk, but may as well be since he got no sleep last night


Thats the worst. All the hangover feeling with zero buzz.


----------



## NikR_PE

chart94 said:


> Well guys just start the weekend!!
> 
> View attachment 13741


On it.


----------



## JayKay PE

I was up at 0345 and had two flights. Lots of margaritas are fun. My uncle is the best. He is a PE too!!!! But not on this website.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NikR said:


> Hi (might be) drunk, I am NikR.
> 
> Sorry. Had to do it since @ChebyshevII PE did not.


I’m not even sure about who I am anymore since someone appears to have jacked all my profile information.

(Also still so tired)


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NikR said:


> On it.
> 
> View attachment 13742


I know that feel, bro


----------



## NikR_PE

JayKay0914 said:


> I was up at 0345 and had two flights. Lots of margaritas are fun. My uncle is the best. He is a PE too!!!! But not on this website.


Get him on here


----------



## NikR_PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> I’m not even sure about who I am anymore since someone appears to have jacked all my profile information.
> 
> (Also still so tired)


Yeah. That is so random and weird.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

JayKay0914 said:


> I was up at 0345 and had two flights. Lots of margaritas are fun. My uncle is the best. He is a PE too!!!! But not on this website.


Another mafia player?


----------



## NikR_PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> I know that feel, bro


Now you need a third hand since you have three kids.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NikR said:


> Now you need a third hand since you have three kids.


If it’s necessary for my survival, I fully expect evolution to run it’s course any day now.


----------



## NikR_PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> If it’s necessary for my survival, I fully expect evolution to run it’s course any day now.


 So that's what happened to @RBHeadge PE's eyes. BTW where is he? On vacay on long weekend?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NikR said:


> Yeah. That is so random and weird.


What I don’t get it why anyone would want to mimic me of all people. I’m prolly the least educated and experienced person out of everyone playing Mafia so far.


----------



## JayKay PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> What I don’t get it why anyone would want to mimic me of all people. I’m prolly the least educated and experienced person out of everyone playing Mafia so far.


Lies. I am both. And want another margaritas. But ghosts! So I might not!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

JayKay0914 said:


> Lies. I am both.


I wonder what competition we could do to determine who is the least of us.


----------



## NikR_PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> What I don’t get it why anyone would want to mimic me of all people. I’m prolly the least educated and experienced person out of everyone playing Mafia so far.


How do you know. 

Also,  maybe you are the most successful providing most ROI


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NikR said:


> How do you know.
> 
> Also,  maybe you are the most successful providing most ROI


It’s an educated guess based on what people have said about themselves to this point.

As for ROI, how would anyone know? Only two people on this board even know my real name.


----------



## NikR_PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> It’s an educated guess based on what people have said about themselves to this point.
> 
> As for ROI, how would anyone know? Only two people on this board even know my real name.


Ooh. Now there are two. Looks like that person will win the guess game.


----------



## JayKay PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> It’s an educated guess based on what people have said about themselves to this point.
> 
> As for ROI, how would anyone know? Only two people on this board even know my real name.


Your name is Chebys. And that is what it shall remain.


----------



## chart94 PE

Lol @ChebyshevII PE some of us still sadly have to wait a couple years to apply for PE even though we passed the test and still have a couple years to complete masters... it could be worse


----------



## JayKay PE

chart94 said:


> Lol @ChebyshevII PE some of us still sadly have to wait a couple years to apply for PE even though we passed the test and still have a couple years to complete masters... it could be worse


Wait. What? You say the exam before applying but, huh? That doesn’t make sense?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

JayKay0914 said:


> Wait. What? You say the exam before applying but, huh? That doesn’t make sense?


He lives in Michigan. They’ve decoupled the exam from the experience requirement. And the license application.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

chart94 said:


> Lol @ChebyshevII PE some of us still sadly have to wait a couple years to apply for PE even though we passed the test and still have a couple years to complete masters... it could be worse


See, I haven’t even started my master’s education yet.


----------



## NikR_PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> He lives in Michigan. They’ve decoupled the exam from the experience requirement.


I thought he is in scenic Decatur, llinois. Where you need to gain experience before exam.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NikR said:


> I thought he is in scenic Decatur, llinois. Where you need to gain experience before exam.


Oops. I thought I remembered Michigan. My bad.


----------



## JayKay PE

NikR said:


> I thought he is in scenic Decatur, llinois. Where you need to gain experience before exam.


Illinois is not scenic. I shall drink all the bad things’nnnbnkw


----------



## chart94 PE

Yes @JayKay0914 I’m from Illinois where they decoupled the exam so you can take it and pass it before the experience but you still have to wait 4 years.. lol


----------



## chart94 PE

NikR said:


> I thought he is in scenic Decatur, llinois. Where you need to gain experience before exam.


Nope Illinois is a decoupled state! Thankfully lol


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

chart94 said:


> Nope Illinois is a decoupled state! Thankfully lol


I am now a wiser man! Thanks for the info.


----------



## JayKay PE

chart94 said:


> Yes @JayKay0914 I’m from Illinois where they decoupled the exam so you can take it and pass it before the experience but you still have to wait 4 years.. lol


Whaaaaat!?!!! Whereas NY still requires you to scrape your ass over the cold to get the clerics and hope they pass both the exam and the experiment!!!! Well, good for you!!! I am jealous and shall drink to your glory!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

chart94 said:


> Yes @JayKay0914 I’m from Illinois where they decoupled the exam so you can take it and pass it before the experience but you still have to wait 4 years.. lol


Unless you wanna be an SE.  Thats just FUBAR. Sigh.


----------



## chart94 PE

JayKay0914 said:


> Whaaaaat!?!!! Whereas NY still requires you to scrape your ass over the cold to get the clerics and hope they pass both the exam and the experiment!!!! Well, good for you!!! I am jealous and shall drink to your glory!


I will take many drinks tonight for the ole engineer boards tonight!!!


----------



## chart94 PE

vhab49_PE said:


> Unless you wanna be an SE.  Thats just FUBAR. Sigh.


Lol very true that’s why I thank the lord I’m an EE lol


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

vhab is in vehicle travelling to Nebraska to go camping.  No drinky till 11 for me.  Sad vhab.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

chart94 said:


> Lol very true that’s why I thank the lord I’m an EE lol


EE drove me more to drink than structures did.  Hahaha hahaha.


----------



## JayKay PE

Okay. Many drinks in Memphis. Plus colonoscopy drink that was no good. jK go to ghosts now.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

vhab49_PE said:


> vhab is in vehicle travelling to Nebraska to go camping.  No drinky till 11 for me.  Sad vhab.


But happy because you’ll be alive when you get there, right?


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

JayKay0914 said:


> Okay. Many drinks in Memphis. Plus colonoscopy drink that was no good. jK go to ghosts now.


Uh.... Yuck.  I've heard that drink is no buenofrom the lady who shoved a wire in my nose.


----------



## leggo PE

JayKay0914 said:


> Okay. Many drinks in Memphis. Plus *colonoscopy drink* that was no good. jK go to ghosts now.


What


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> But happy because you’ll be alive when you get there, right?


I sure hope so!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

leggo PE said:


> What


IKR.... JayKay just dropped a bomb on us.


----------



## leggo PE

IKR?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

leggo PE said:


> IKR?


“I know, right?”


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Nvm


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> “I know, right?”


WTH.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Nvm


&lt;&lt;redacted&gt;&gt;


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

vhab49_PE said:


> &lt;&lt;redacted&gt;&gt;


Yeah, that.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

vhab49_PE said:


> WTH.


“WHAT THE HECK.”


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Yeah, that.


I felt like using a big word.


----------



## NikR_PE

chart94 said:


> Lol very true that’s why I thank the lord I’m an EE lol


Aah. Forgot you were EE


----------



## JayKay PE

There are ghosts. And I’m touring them. In Memphis. Which drinks. And PE uncle.


----------



## chart94 PE

JayKay0914 said:


> There are ghosts. And I’m touring them. In Memphis. Which drinks. And PE uncle.


I’m walking in Memphis!!!!!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

chart94 said:


> I’m walking in Memphis!!!!!


Hi walking in Memphis!!!!!, I’m @ChebyshevII PE


----------



## JayKay PE

chart94 said:


> I’m walking in Memphis!!!!!


I’m in Memphis!!! On gayoso??!!!4 come find me!!! Ghost tour!!!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

JayKay0914 said:


> I’m in Memphis!!! On gayoso??!!!4 come find me!!! Ghost tour!!!


Totally thougjt you were so drunk you kenw you were goong to pass out .... Going to the ghosts.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Also, there is a slim chance we could maybe a little bit see the northern lights this weekend.  Might make the sleeping outside in the cold thing worth it. Maybe. At least there will be booze.  God I hope there is booze.


----------



## JayKay PE

vhab49_PE said:


> Totally thougjt you were so drunk you kenw you were goong to pass out .... Going to the ghosts.


Jk is walking on ghost tour. I am on gayoso house. It is beautiful and full of ghosts


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Spoooooooooky


----------



## JayKay PE

I am trying my best


----------



## chart94 PE

JayKay0914 said:


> I’m in Memphis!!! On gayoso??!!!4 come find me!!! Ghost tour!!!


I would but I’m actually in Chicago  I was just singing the song! The burger place on Beale though is fire


----------



## chart94 PE

vhab49_PE said:


> Also, there is a slim chance we could maybe a little bit see the northern lights this weekend.  Might make the sleeping outside in the cold thing worth it. Maybe. At least there will be booze.  God I hope there is booze.


This^^^ if there isn’t just leave..


----------



## JayKay PE

chart94 said:


> I would but I’m actually in Chicago  I was just singing the song! The burger place on Beale though is fire


You have hurt my heart.


----------



## chart94 PE

JayKay0914 said:


> You have hurt my heart.


I’m sorry!!! Come to Chicago one time I’ll be here! Well semi- it’s like a 2 hour drive


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Washington is pretty nice too...just sayin’.


----------



## JayKay PE

Jk is moving to Indy soon, so Chicago is more plausible form there than NUC. 



chart94 said:


> I’m sorry!!! Come to Chicago one time I’ll be here! Well semi- it’s like a 2 hour drive


@ChebyshevII PE DC is a hell hole and you that as much as I.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

JayKay0914 said:


> Jk is moving to Indy soon, so Chicago is more plausible form there than NUC.
> 
> @ChebyshevII PE DC is a hell hole and you that as much as I.


Yes. But I was talking about the state. Not a hellhole. Except in summer where I live. It gets hot. Still nice, tho.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

I don't understand what is happening


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Looks like we will have a good Midwestern showing here on EB when you get to Indy. 

1 hour to booze. Maybe a bit more.... Still have to set up damn tent.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

jean15paul said:


> I don't understand what is happening


Apparently, JK is drinking and seeing ghosts, vhab is camping and in dire need of booze, chart is lurking, and i’m Being my usual weird self


----------



## chart94 PE

Woah woah im not lurking I’m singing sk8ter boi karaoke and drinking in chi town lol


----------



## JayKay PE

Jk go to wl


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

chart94 said:


> Woah woah im not lurking I’m singing sk8ter boi karaoke and drinking in chi town lol


Correction: chart is *also* drinking


----------



## JayKay PE

Sleep now. Tomorrow brunch. O


----------



## chart94 PE

Bottomless mimosas!!!


----------



## User1

Whoa.


----------



## User1

I was drinking wine on my party deck cleansing my house of burglary juju and you just didn't invite me to the drinking


----------



## User1

It's fine I drank anyway


----------



## User1

I would drive to chebs to drink but I would not drive home bc I'm refjckingsoonsible


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

tj_PE said:


> I was drinking wine on my party deck cleansing my house of burglary juju and you just didn't invite me to the drinking


I just now started the drinking.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

tj_PE said:


> I would drive to chebs to drink but I would not drive home bc I'm refjckingsoonsible


I should send you to my brothers house - they usually have good drank's.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

tj_PE said:


> I would drive to chebs to drink but I would not drive home bc I'm refjckingsoonsible


Cheb has no dranks


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Cheb has no dranks


Is sad.


----------



## chart94 PE

tj_PE said:


> I was drinking wine on my party deck cleansing my house of burglary juju and you just didn't invite me to the drinking


You are always invited to the drinking


----------



## NikR_PE

Last night I skipped the drinking and directly moved on to the passing out stage. Totally worth it.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

@JayKay0914 how is the post ghost life and brunch?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NikR said:


> Last night I skipped the drinking and directly moved on to the passing out stage. Totally worth it.


I tried that, but the littlest member of my family had other ideas.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> I tried that, but the littlest member of my family had other ideas.


Party animal that one, huh?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

vhab49_PE said:


> Party animal that one, huh?


I’m a sense. She drank until her stomach hurt, kinda passed out, and in the morning there was a mess to clean up. I imagine she’ll be sleeping off the “hangover.”


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> I’m a sense. She drank until her stomach hurt, kinda passed out, and in the morning there was a mess to clean up. I imagine she’ll be sleeping off the “hangover.”


Nice.  Not going to lie... I kinda miss those days.  But not very often.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Mm mmm mm mmm mmm mmm m km mmm nmmin mm mmm mmm mmm mmmm km mm mmm mmm mmmmm nmmin mm mmm mm . m n mmmmmmmmmnmmmm mmm mmm mm . mmm mmm mm mmm . ? mmmnmmmm . mmm jmmmmmmmmm mmm . mmm m mm ? mmm . m mmm mmm . mmm . mmm mm mmm no mmm m mmm mmm mmm mjj mmm mjmmm jm mmm mmmj . jmnj mmm mm ? . jmm mmm . mmmmm mmm m mmm mmm . mmm km . mmm m mmm mmm mmm mmm m mmm mmm mmm mnmm mmm m mmm mmm mmm mmm m ? n mmm . mmm mm . mmm mmm mmm mmm mmmmn mmm mm mmm nmmin ? mmm km mmm mmm . mmm mmm mmm mmm km . mmmm ? mmm m mmm mmm mmm mnmjmm mmm mmmm mmm nmmin m nk km mmm nmmin mm . mmm m nmmin mmm m mmm mmm m mmm ? n . n o kn mmm km kn km mmjmmm m . mmm ? km ? mmm mmm . km kn mmm nm km jmm mmm mmm mmm km kn . mmm mmm mmm km kn mmmm mmm km mmm kn . ? nmmin mmm mmm mmmm mmm kn m mmm mmm m kn mmm mmmmm ? . mmm m mmm mnmmmmmm mmm ? mmm kn mm mmm mmm mmm . mmm mmmmmmm km m . m mmm mmm kn mm kn kn m mmm kn mmm ? m km m . mm mmm mmm mmm mm mmm m mmm kn m . mmm ? Mm kn mmm m kn mm . mm mmm mmm kn mmmm kn mm kn kn mmm mmmmmm kn Mann . m mmm mmmmmmm kn mm kn mmmmmmmmmmmm mmm kn mmm mmmmmmm mmm kn m kn mmm mmm mmmmmmmmm m . m mmm mmmmmmmmmmm mmm m mmm mmm mmm mmm mmmm mmm mmm mmm kn mm mmm mmm mnmm mmm mmmm mmm mmmmmmm mmm mmm m kn kn mmmmmm mmm m . mmmmm mmm mm mmm mmmmmm mmm. m mmm mmm mmm mmmmmmmmmmmm mm mmm n mmm mmm m nmmin mmm mm mmm mmm mmmmmmmmmmmm mmm. mmm m mmm mmm m mmm m mmm km mmmmmmmmmmmmm Mmmm mmmmmmmnmmm. mmmmm. mmmmmmmjmmmmmmmm mmm mmmmmmmmmm mmm mmm mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm mmm mmmmmmjmmmmmmmmmm mmm mmmmmmm mmm mmmm mmm mmm mmmmm?mm


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

vhab49_PE said:


> Mm mmm mm mmm mmm mmm m km mmm nmmin mm mmm mmm mmm mmmm km mm mmm mmm mmmmm nmmin mm mmm mm . m n mmmmmmmmmnmmmm mmm mmm mm . mmm mmm mm mmm . ? mmmnmmmm . mmm jmmmmmmmmm mmm . mmm m mm ? mmm . m mmm mmm . mmm . mmm mm mmm no mmm m mmm mmm mmm mjj mmm mjmmm jm mmm mmmj . jmnj mmm mm ? . jmm mmm . mmmmm mmm m mmm mmm . mmm km . mmm m mmm mmm mmm mmm m mmm mmm mmm mnmm mmm m mmm mmm mmm mmm m ? n mmm . mmm mm . mmm mmm mmm mmm mmmmn mmm mm mmm nmmin ? mmm km mmm mmm . mmm mmm mmm mmm km . mmmm ? mmm m mmm mmm mmm mnmjmm mmm mmmm mmm nmmin m nk km mmm nmmin mm . mmm m nmmin mmm m mmm mmm m mmm ? n . n o kn mmm km kn km mmjmmm m . mmm ? km ? mmm mmm . km kn mmm nm km jmm mmm mmm mmm km kn . mmm mmm mmm km kn mmmm mmm km mmm kn . ? nmmin mmm mmm mmmm mmm kn m mmm mmm m kn mmm mmmmm ? . mmm m mmm mnmmmmmm mmm ? mmm kn mm mmm mmm mmm . mmm mmmmmmm km m . m mmm mmm kn mm kn kn m mmm kn mmm ? m km m . mm mmm mmm mmm mm mmm m mmm kn m . mmm ? Mm kn mmm m kn mm . mm mmm mmm kn mmmm kn mm kn kn mmm mmmmmm kn Mann . m mmm mmmmmmm kn mm kn mmmmmmmmmmmm mmm kn mmm mmmmmmm mmm kn m kn mmm mmm mmmmmmmmm m . m mmm mmmmmmmmmmm mmm m mmm mmm mmm mmm mmmm mmm mmm mmm kn mm mmm mmm mnmm mmm mmmm mmm mmmmmmm mmm mmm m kn kn mmmmmm mmm m . mmmmm mmm mm mmm mmmmmm mmm. m mmm mmm mmm mmmmmmmmmmmm mm mmm n mmm mmm m nmmin mmm mm mmm mmm mmmmmmmmmmmm mmm. mmm m mmm mmm m mmm m mmm km mmmmmmmmmmmmm Mmmm mmmmmmmnmmm. mmmmm. mmmmmmmjmmmmmmmm mmm mmmmmmmmmm mmm mmm mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm mmm mmmmmmjmmmmmmmmmm mmm mmmmmmm mmm mmmm mmm mmm mmmmm?mm


Daydrinking


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Still drinking.  Someone brought tequila. Yikes.


----------



## chart94 PE

vhab49_PE said:


> Still drinking.  Someone brought tequila. Yikes.


Just started up again here too lol


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Considering getting a beer or something tonight. I did a lot of yard work today, need to wind down.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Drinking 1800 margs at then no.


----------



## chart94 PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Considering getting a beer or something tonight. I did a lot of yard work today, need to wind down.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Oh shite people...so many booze. Hubs says stop the dranks.

Oh the no.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

vhab49_PE said:


> Oh shite people...so many booze. Hubs says stop the dranks.
> 
> Oh the no.


Wow, such booze.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Cheb’s got a beer now. Is the good.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Cheb’s got a beer now. Is the good.


OMG. All the Fir ball and 1800 margs.  So drunk.


----------



## chart94 PE

Hahaha love it! I’m about to tear it up at a club pray for me! @ChebyshevII PE glad to hear you finally got a beer!!!


----------



## User1

so, on a more serious note, I think I'm going to sit out a week or two so I can get some catching up done (last week was a shitshow of life, and I'm behind) for work and for studying. I'll still spectate tho. don't forget about me ♥


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

tj_PE said:


> so, on a more serious note, I think I'm going to sit out a week or two so I can get some catching up done (last week was a shitshow of life, and I'm behind) for work and for studying. I'll still spectate tho. don't forget about me ♥


I'm going to need to sit this week out also, short week and long backlog are not a good combo.  Hopefully next week is better for me!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Perhaps an overall break is warranted at this point?


----------



## NikR_PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Perhaps an overall break is warranted at this point?


That could be helpful to build all the trust lost in the last rounds. So we can back stab anew.


----------



## JayKay PE

vhab49_PE said:


> @JayKay0914 how is the post ghost life and brunch?


m'kay.  Uncle and I drank an entire pitcher of coconut mojitos and then I stuck to ginger beer since he kept forcing me to eat delicious home-cooked meals.  Totally fine, though.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

JayKay0914 said:


> m'kay.  Uncle and I drank an entire pitcher of coconut mojitos and then I stuck to ginger beer since he kept forcing me to eat delicious home-cooked meals.  Totally fine, though.


I was very reserved friday night, had 2oz of fireball on ice, then went to bed.  Saturday was a whole nother ball game.


----------



## JayKay PE

vhab49_PE said:


> I was very reserved friday night, had 2oz of fireball on ice, then went to bed.  Saturday was a whole nother ball game.


Yeah.  Friday and Saturday were a little bit of a shit show, since we were excited to be a: drinking, b: have a hotel, so we didn't need to drive, and c : unsupervised.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

JayKay0914 said:


> Yeah.  Friday and Saturday were a little bit of a shit show, since we were excited to be a: drinking, b: have a hotel, so we didn't need to drive, and c : unsupervised.


So did the hotel reimburse you for the gazebo you and your uncle most likely built for them?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

In other news, Cheb had enough beer to have a glass two nights in a row. #partyhard #chebgonewild

(I think I know what my role will be if there’s ever an EB drinking party)


----------



## JayKay PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> So did the hotel reimburse you for the gazebo you and your uncle most likely built for them?


This weekend was spent discussing catch basins, the beautification process he had of some of his water storage tanks, and the difference in pontoon-style boating vs. ocean boating.  We did buy some flowers for the backyard.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

JayKay0914 said:


> This weekend was spent discussing catch basins, the beautification process he had of some of his water storage tanks, and the difference in pontoon-style boating vs. ocean boating.  We did buy some flowers for the backyard.


I spent a lot of hte weekend suggesting to the kids that, although I am not a geotechnical engineer, in my opinion, perhaps playing right on the edge of the campground where there was active shear failure occuring was not the smartest idea ever.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

I had a nice long weekend. Productive.
• Bought a new sofa for the den (the old one was broken and worn out after 10 years of use/abuse)
• Finally fixed my washing machine myself
• Cleaned my smoker before...
• Smoked a brisket
• Had a couple fantasy football drafts
• Profit (That's a lie, it was a rather expensive weekend)


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

No drinking.  
I have to figure out how to drink on this keto diet.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

jean15paul said:


> No drinking.
> I have to figure out how to drink on this keto diet.


My mother in law was doing keto earlier this year, and I was doing the old fashined "work the fat off" method while eating a reasonable diet - low fat, balancing carbs and proteins based on workouts.

She offered me a fat bomb, and I looked at her like she had three heads.  Why on EARTH would I eat a thing called a fat bomb?  

I mean, I'll eat a candy bar, but its not called a fat bomb, even if it is one.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

vhab49_PE said:


> My mother in law was doing keto earlier this year, and I was doing the old fashined "work the fat off" method while eating a reasonable diet - low fat, balancing carbs and proteins based on workouts.
> 
> She offered me a fat bomb, and I looked at her like she had three heads.  Why on EARTH would I eat a thing called a fat bomb?
> 
> I mean, I'll eat a candy bar, but its not called a fat bomb, even if it is one.


I’ve had fat bombs, I gave my parents the same look when they offered me one. It was interesting, to say the least.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

That's kinda the whole point of the keto diet, you trick you body to use fat as it's main fuel by eating almost no carbs and low to moderate protein, but high fat. It makes fat the only available fuel, so you body adjusts to burn it. You have to make sure you eating enough fat or your body won't get into ketosis (the state where it's using fat as it's main fuel). But yall probably know all that already.

But yeah. Doing keto turns everything on it's head. The stuff you always though was bad is suddenly good for you, and the stuff you thought was good for you is suddenly bad.   Butter, bacon, and eggs are now some of the best things you can eat.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

jean15paul said:


> I had a nice long weekend. Productive.
> • Bought a new sofa for the den (the old one was broken and worn out after 10 years of use/abuse)
> • Finally fixed my washing machine myself
> • Cleaned my smoker before...
> • Smoked a brisket
> • Had a couple fantasy football drafts
> • Profit (That's a lie, it was a rather expensive weekend)


Nice. I spent a good chunk of the weekend finishing turning one of our flowerbeds into a pile of dirt; it was all weeds a couple months ago. Had to remove all the old landscape fabric and gravel. It was a lot of work.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

jean15paul said:


> No drinking.
> I have to figure out how to drink on this keto diet.


Some wines might be acceptable, but IIRC fruits are usually out in general because of their sugar content.


----------



## JayKay PE

jean15paul said:


> That's kinda the whole point of the keto diet, you trick you body to use fat as it's main fuel by eating almost no carbs and low to moderate protein, but high fat. It makes fat the only available fuel, so you body adjusts to burn it. You have to make sure you eating enough fat or your body won't get into ketosis (the state where it's using fat as it's main fuel). But yall probably know all that already.
> 
> But yeah. Doing keto turns everything on it's head. The stuff you always though was bad is suddenly good for you, and the stuff you thought was good for you is suddenly bad.   Butter, bacon, and eggs are now some of the best things you can eat.


Yeah, I don't think keto would work for me, but I'm also one of those weirdos who thinks you should figure out a meal plan with your doctor before going off the walls with diet (I've seen way too many do a short-term/bad diet and then crash than long-term simple changes).  I was recently on a diet that was low carb, high protein and veggies, but was more portion control than calorie driven.  Actually worked really well for me.  Some people like Weight Watchers but the whole "these foods have no points, you can eat as much as you want" would lead to me overeating and then never becoming trim.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

jean15paul said:


> Butter, bacon, and eggs are now some of the best things you can eat.


My cholesterol and heart beg to differ.      Plus, I like carbs.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I tried a keto-ish diet for several months a few years ago. Actually worked really well, I lost about 50 pounds in a 3-month timespan.

Then I decided I liked carbs (specifically rice and potatoes) too much. So I don’t do that anymore.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Some wines might be acceptable, but IIRC fruits are usually out in general because of their sugar content.


Might have to start drinking whiskey straight.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

8 hrs without a post...feels so empty. 

Oh yeah, the guess Cheb’s real name game is kinda still going...


----------



## User1

ChebyshevII PE said:


> 8 hrs without a post...feels so empty.
> 
> Oh yeah, the guess Cheb’s real name game is kinda still going...


Michael?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

tj_PE said:


> Michael?





(nope)


----------



## JayKay PE

Ugh.  How to keep my work effort up when I'm leaving next Friday.


----------



## Supe

JayKay0914 said:


> Ugh.  How to keep my work effort up when I'm leaving next Friday.


You don't.


----------



## NikR_PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> View attachment 13760
> 
> 
> (nope)


----------



## JayKay PE

Supe said:


> You don't.


Womp womp womp.  That's where I'm leaning towards.

But it's consulting and I still have that horrible drive to be billable before I leave.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

JayKay0914 said:


> Womp womp womp.  That's where I'm leaning towards.
> 
> But it's consulting and I still have that horrible drive to be billable before I leave.


EH.


----------



## leggo PE

JayKay0914 said:


> Womp womp womp.  That's where I'm leaning towards.
> 
> But it's consulting and I still have that horrible drive to be billable before I leave.


Pretty soon, your company should tap out and not be giving you stuff because they know you're leaving.


----------



## Supe

JayKay0914 said:


> Womp womp womp.  That's where I'm leaning towards.
> 
> But it's consulting and I still have that horrible drive to be billable before I leave.


Being billable and putting in effort are not synonymous.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Supe said:


> Being billable and putting in effort are not synonymous.


Case-in-point: working for the gov’t.


----------



## JayKay PE

leggo PE said:


> Pretty soon, your company should tap out and not be giving you stuff because they know you're leaving.


They've tapped out/I'm only working on 2 huge reports.  I'm going to ask them today if they want me to bill to the project, or if I am billing to admin to save the budget.

@Supe Unfortunately, I'm one of those stooges who is attempting to put in an effort while being billable.  It's horrible and probably the reason why I no longer like consulting/keeping getting burnt out.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

JayKay0914 said:


> They've tapped out/I'm only working on 2 huge reports.  I'm going to ask them today if they want me to bill to the project, or if I am billing to admin to save the budget.
> 
> @Supe Unfortunately, I'm one of those stooges who is attempting to put in an effort while being billable.  It's horrible and probably the reason why I no longer like consulting/keeping getting burnt out.


Sure hope your new job is better!


----------



## JayKay PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Sure hope your new job is better!


Welp, it's not consulting/it's government.  So worse comes to worse, I'll have an okay work:life balance and won't be bothered too much while on vacation!


----------



## Supe

I suggest you read as many Dilbert comics as possible that features Wally in preparation for your new role, and aspire to become him.


----------



## User1

JayKay0914 said:


> They've tapped out/I'm only working on 2 huge reports.  I'm going to ask them today if they want me to bill to the project, or if I am billing to admin to save the budget.
> 
> @Supe Unfortunately, I'm one of those stooges who is attempting to put in an effort while being billable.  It's horrible and probably the reason why I no longer like consulting/keeping getting burnt out.


im sure they can write off the time if they need to?


----------



## chart94 PE

Saw this meme and thought of this group instantly lol


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

chart94 said:


> Saw this meme and thought of this group instantly lol
> 
> View attachment 13763


And cannoli. You can’t forget the gobs of cannoli.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> 8 hrs without a post...feels so empty.
> 
> Oh yeah, the guess Cheb’s real name game is kinda still going...


Chevy


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

jean15paul said:


> Chevy


I’M NOT A CAR


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> I’M NOT A CAR


Steve.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

vhab49_PE said:


> Steve.


Nope.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Nope.


Does it appear here?


AADEN


AADIT


AADVIK


AAIDEN


AARAV


AARIZ


AARON


AARUSH


AARYAN


AAYAN


AAYDEN


ABDEL


ABDIEL


ABDUL


ABDULLAH


ABDULRAHMAN


ABEL


ABELARDO


ABHIRAM


ABNER


ABRAHAM


ABRAM


ACE


ACHILLES


ADAM


ADAN


ADDISON


ADEN


ADHVIK


ADIEL


ADITYA


ADLER


ADOLFO


ADONAI


ADONIS


ADRIAN


ADRIEL


ADRIEN


ADVAIT


ADVAITH


ADVIK


AEDAN


AERO


AGAM


AGUSTIN


AHAAN


AHMAD


AHMED


AIDAN


AIDEN


AIZEN


AJ


AJAY


AKASH


AKHIL


AKIRA


AKIVA


AKSEL


ALAN


ALARIC


ALBERT


ALBERTO


ALDAIR


ALDEN


ALDO


ALEC


ALEJANDRO


ALEK


ALEKSANDER


ALESSANDRO


ALESSIO


ALEX


ALEXANDER


ALEXANDRO


ALEXEY


ALEXIS


ALEXZANDER


ALFONSO


ALFRED


ALFREDO


ALI


ALIJAH


ALISTAIR


ALLAN


ALLEN


ALONSO


ALONZO


ALP


ALSTON


ALTON


ALVARO


ALVIN


AMADEUS


AMADO


AMAR


AMARE


AMARI


AMAZIAH


AMBROSE


AMEER


AMIN


AMIR


AMOS


AN


ANAKIN


ANAY


ANDER


ANDERS


ANDERSON


ANDRE


ANDREAS


ANDREI


ANDRES


ANDREW


ANDREY


ANDY


ANGAD


ANGEL


ANGELO


ANSEL


ANSH


ANSON


ANTHONY


ANTOINE


ANTON


ANTONIO


ANTONY


APOLLO


ARAM


ARCHER


ARCHIE


ARDEN


AREG


AREN


ARES


ARHAM


ARI


ARIA


ARIAN


ARIEL


ARIES


ARIN


ARIS


ARIUS


ARJAN


ARJUN


ARLEY


ARLO


ARMAAN


ARMAN


ARMANDO


ARMANI


ARMEN


ARMIN


ARNAV


ARNOLD


ARNULFO


ARON


ARROW


ARSALAN


ARSEN


ARTEM


ARTHUR


ARTURO


ARVIN


ARYA


ARYAN


ASA


ASH


ASHER


ASHTON


ASLAN


ASTON


ATHAN


ATHARV


ATLAS


ATOM


ATREYU


ATTICUS


AUBREY


AUGUST


AUGUSTIN


AUGUSTINE


AUGUSTUS


AURELIO


AUSTEN


AUSTIN


AVAN


AVEN


AVERY


AVI


AVYAAN


AVYAN


AXEL


AXL


AXTON


AYAAN


AYAANSH


AYAN


AYANSH


AYDAN


AYDEN


AYDIN


AYLAN


AYUSH


AZAEL


AZAIAH


AZARIAH


AZIEL


AZLAN


AZRAEL


AZRIEL


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

vhab49_PE said:


> Does it appear here?
> 
> 
> AADEN
> 
> 
> AADIT
> 
> 
> AADVIK
> 
> 
> AAIDEN
> 
> 
> AARAV
> 
> 
> AARIZ
> 
> 
> AARON
> 
> 
> AARUSH
> 
> 
> AARYAN
> 
> 
> AAYAN
> 
> 
> AAYDEN
> 
> 
> ABDEL
> 
> 
> ABDIEL
> 
> 
> ABDUL
> 
> 
> ABDULLAH
> 
> 
> ABDULRAHMAN
> 
> 
> ABEL
> 
> 
> ABELARDO
> 
> 
> ABHIRAM
> 
> 
> ABNER
> 
> 
> ABRAHAM
> 
> 
> ABRAM
> 
> 
> ACE
> 
> 
> ACHILLES
> 
> 
> ADAM
> 
> 
> ADAN
> 
> 
> ADDISON
> 
> 
> ADEN
> 
> 
> ADHVIK
> 
> 
> ADIEL
> 
> 
> ADITYA
> 
> 
> ADLER
> 
> 
> ADOLFO
> 
> 
> ADONAI
> 
> 
> ADONIS
> 
> 
> ADRIAN
> 
> 
> ADRIEL
> 
> 
> ADRIEN
> 
> 
> ADVAIT
> 
> 
> ADVAITH
> 
> 
> ADVIK
> 
> 
> AEDAN
> 
> 
> AERO
> 
> 
> AGAM
> 
> 
> AGUSTIN
> 
> 
> AHAAN
> 
> 
> AHMAD
> 
> 
> AHMED
> 
> 
> AIDAN
> 
> 
> AIDEN
> 
> 
> AIZEN
> 
> 
> AJ
> 
> 
> AJAY
> 
> 
> AKASH
> 
> 
> AKHIL
> 
> 
> AKIRA
> 
> 
> AKIVA
> 
> 
> AKSEL
> 
> 
> ALAN
> 
> 
> ALARIC
> 
> 
> ALBERT
> 
> 
> ALBERTO
> 
> 
> ALDAIR
> 
> 
> ALDEN
> 
> 
> ALDO
> 
> 
> ALEC
> 
> 
> ALEJANDRO
> 
> 
> ALEK
> 
> 
> ALEKSANDER
> 
> 
> ALESSANDRO
> 
> 
> ALESSIO
> 
> 
> ALEX
> 
> 
> ALEXANDER
> 
> 
> ALEXANDRO
> 
> 
> ALEXEY
> 
> 
> ALEXIS
> 
> 
> ALEXZANDER
> 
> 
> ALFONSO
> 
> 
> ALFRED
> 
> 
> ALFREDO
> 
> 
> ALI
> 
> 
> ALIJAH
> 
> 
> ALISTAIR
> 
> 
> ALLAN
> 
> 
> ALLEN
> 
> 
> ALONSO
> 
> 
> ALONZO
> 
> 
> ALP
> 
> 
> ALSTON
> 
> 
> ALTON
> 
> 
> ALVARO
> 
> 
> ALVIN
> 
> 
> AMADEUS
> 
> 
> AMADO
> 
> 
> AMAR
> 
> 
> AMARE
> 
> 
> AMARI
> 
> 
> AMAZIAH
> 
> 
> AMBROSE
> 
> 
> AMEER
> 
> 
> AMIN
> 
> 
> AMIR
> 
> 
> AMOS
> 
> 
> AN
> 
> 
> ANAKIN
> 
> 
> ANAY
> 
> 
> ANDER
> 
> 
> ANDERS
> 
> 
> ANDERSON
> 
> 
> ANDRE
> 
> 
> ANDREAS
> 
> 
> ANDREI
> 
> 
> ANDRES
> 
> 
> ANDREW
> 
> 
> ANDREY
> 
> 
> ANDY
> 
> 
> ANGAD
> 
> 
> ANGEL
> 
> 
> ANGELO
> 
> 
> ANSEL
> 
> 
> ANSH
> 
> 
> ANSON
> 
> 
> ANTHONY
> 
> 
> ANTOINE
> 
> 
> ANTON
> 
> 
> ANTONIO
> 
> 
> ANTONY
> 
> 
> APOLLO
> 
> 
> ARAM
> 
> 
> ARCHER
> 
> 
> ARCHIE
> 
> 
> ARDEN
> 
> 
> AREG
> 
> 
> AREN
> 
> 
> ARES
> 
> 
> ARHAM
> 
> 
> ARI
> 
> 
> ARIA
> 
> 
> ARIAN
> 
> 
> ARIEL
> 
> 
> ARIES
> 
> 
> ARIN
> 
> 
> ARIS
> 
> 
> ARIUS
> 
> 
> ARJAN
> 
> 
> ARJUN
> 
> 
> ARLEY
> 
> 
> ARLO
> 
> 
> ARMAAN
> 
> 
> ARMAN
> 
> 
> ARMANDO
> 
> 
> ARMANI
> 
> 
> ARMEN
> 
> 
> ARMIN
> 
> 
> ARNAV
> 
> 
> ARNOLD
> 
> 
> ARNULFO
> 
> 
> ARON
> 
> 
> ARROW
> 
> 
> ARSALAN
> 
> 
> ARSEN
> 
> 
> ARTEM
> 
> 
> ARTHUR
> 
> 
> ARTURO
> 
> 
> ARVIN
> 
> 
> ARYA
> 
> 
> ARYAN
> 
> 
> ASA
> 
> 
> ASH
> 
> 
> ASHER
> 
> 
> ASHTON
> 
> 
> ASLAN
> 
> 
> ASTON
> 
> 
> ATHAN
> 
> 
> ATHARV
> 
> 
> ATLAS
> 
> 
> ATOM
> 
> 
> ATREYU
> 
> 
> ATTICUS
> 
> 
> AUBREY
> 
> 
> AUGUST
> 
> 
> AUGUSTIN
> 
> 
> AUGUSTINE
> 
> 
> AUGUSTUS
> 
> 
> AURELIO
> 
> 
> AUSTEN
> 
> 
> AUSTIN
> 
> 
> AVAN
> 
> 
> AVEN
> 
> 
> AVERY
> 
> 
> AVI
> 
> 
> AVYAAN
> 
> 
> AVYAN
> 
> 
> AXEL
> 
> 
> AXL
> 
> 
> AXTON
> 
> 
> AYAAN
> 
> 
> AYAANSH
> 
> 
> AYAN
> 
> 
> AYANSH
> 
> 
> AYDAN
> 
> 
> AYDEN
> 
> 
> AYDIN
> 
> 
> AYLAN
> 
> 
> AYUSH
> 
> 
> AZAEL
> 
> 
> AZAIAH
> 
> 
> AZARIAH
> 
> 
> AZIEL
> 
> 
> AZLAN
> 
> 
> AZRAEL
> 
> 
> AZRIEL


Maybe...but maybe not.


----------



## User1

archer


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

tj_PE said:


> archer





(nope)


----------



## NikR_PE

vhab49_PE said:


> Does it appear here?
> 
> 
> AADEN
> 
> 
> AADIT
> 
> 
> AADVIK
> 
> 
> AAIDEN
> 
> 
> AARAV
> 
> 
> AARIZ
> 
> 
> AARON
> 
> 
> AARUSH
> 
> 
> AARYAN
> 
> 
> AAYAN
> 
> 
> AAYDEN
> 
> 
> ABDEL
> 
> 
> ABDIEL
> 
> 
> ABDUL
> 
> 
> ABDULLAH
> 
> 
> ABDULRAHMAN
> 
> 
> ABEL
> 
> 
> ABELARDO
> 
> 
> ABHIRAM
> 
> 
> ABNER
> 
> 
> ABRAHAM
> 
> 
> ABRAM
> 
> 
> ACE
> 
> 
> ACHILLES
> 
> 
> ADAM
> 
> 
> ADAN
> 
> 
> ADDISON
> 
> 
> ADEN
> 
> 
> ADHVIK
> 
> 
> ADIEL
> 
> 
> ADITYA
> 
> 
> ADLER
> 
> 
> ADOLFO
> 
> 
> ADONAI
> 
> 
> ADONIS
> 
> 
> ADRIAN
> 
> 
> ADRIEL
> 
> 
> ADRIEN
> 
> 
> ADVAIT
> 
> 
> ADVAITH
> 
> 
> ADVIK
> 
> 
> AEDAN
> 
> 
> AERO
> 
> 
> AGAM
> 
> 
> AGUSTIN
> 
> 
> AHAAN
> 
> 
> AHMAD
> 
> 
> AHMED
> 
> 
> AIDAN
> 
> 
> AIDEN
> 
> 
> AIZEN
> 
> 
> AJ
> 
> 
> AJAY
> 
> 
> AKASH
> 
> 
> AKHIL
> 
> 
> AKIRA
> 
> 
> AKIVA
> 
> 
> AKSEL
> 
> 
> ALAN
> 
> 
> ALARIC
> 
> 
> ALBERT
> 
> 
> ALBERTO
> 
> 
> ALDAIR
> 
> 
> ALDEN
> 
> 
> ALDO
> 
> 
> ALEC
> 
> 
> ALEJANDRO
> 
> 
> ALEK
> 
> 
> ALEKSANDER
> 
> 
> ALESSANDRO
> 
> 
> ALESSIO
> 
> 
> ALEX
> 
> 
> ALEXANDER
> 
> 
> ALEXANDRO
> 
> 
> ALEXEY
> 
> 
> ALEXIS
> 
> 
> ALEXZANDER
> 
> 
> ALFONSO
> 
> 
> ALFRED
> 
> 
> ALFREDO
> 
> 
> ALI
> 
> 
> ALIJAH
> 
> 
> ALISTAIR
> 
> 
> ALLAN
> 
> 
> ALLEN
> 
> 
> ALONSO
> 
> 
> ALONZO
> 
> 
> ALP
> 
> 
> ALSTON
> 
> 
> ALTON
> 
> 
> ALVARO
> 
> 
> ALVIN
> 
> 
> AMADEUS
> 
> 
> AMADO
> 
> 
> AMAR
> 
> 
> AMARE
> 
> 
> AMARI
> 
> 
> AMAZIAH
> 
> 
> AMBROSE
> 
> 
> AMEER
> 
> 
> AMIN
> 
> 
> AMIR
> 
> 
> AMOS
> 
> 
> AN
> 
> 
> ANAKIN
> 
> 
> ANAY
> 
> 
> ANDER
> 
> 
> ANDERS
> 
> 
> ANDERSON
> 
> 
> ANDRE
> 
> 
> ANDREAS
> 
> 
> ANDREI
> 
> 
> ANDRES
> 
> 
> ANDREW
> 
> 
> ANDREY
> 
> 
> ANDY
> 
> 
> ANGAD
> 
> 
> ANGEL
> 
> 
> ANGELO
> 
> 
> ANSEL
> 
> 
> ANSH
> 
> 
> ANSON
> 
> 
> ANTHONY
> 
> 
> ANTOINE
> 
> 
> ANTON
> 
> 
> ANTONIO
> 
> 
> ANTONY
> 
> 
> APOLLO
> 
> 
> ARAM
> 
> 
> ARCHER
> 
> 
> ARCHIE
> 
> 
> ARDEN
> 
> 
> AREG
> 
> 
> AREN
> 
> 
> ARES
> 
> 
> ARHAM
> 
> 
> ARI
> 
> 
> ARIA
> 
> 
> ARIAN
> 
> 
> ARIEL
> 
> 
> ARIES
> 
> 
> ARIN
> 
> 
> ARIS
> 
> 
> ARIUS
> 
> 
> ARJAN
> 
> 
> ARJUN
> 
> 
> ARLEY
> 
> 
> ARLO
> 
> 
> ARMAAN
> 
> 
> ARMAN
> 
> 
> ARMANDO
> 
> 
> ARMANI
> 
> 
> ARMEN
> 
> 
> ARMIN
> 
> 
> ARNAV
> 
> 
> ARNOLD
> 
> 
> ARNULFO
> 
> 
> ARON
> 
> 
> ARROW
> 
> 
> ARSALAN
> 
> 
> ARSEN
> 
> 
> ARTEM
> 
> 
> ARTHUR
> 
> 
> ARTURO
> 
> 
> ARVIN
> 
> 
> ARYA
> 
> 
> ARYAN
> 
> 
> ASA
> 
> 
> ASH
> 
> 
> ASHER
> 
> 
> ASHTON
> 
> 
> ASLAN
> 
> 
> ASTON
> 
> 
> ATHAN
> 
> 
> ATHARV
> 
> 
> ATLAS
> 
> 
> ATOM
> 
> 
> ATREYU
> 
> 
> ATTICUS
> 
> 
> AUBREY
> 
> 
> AUGUST
> 
> 
> AUGUSTIN
> 
> 
> AUGUSTINE
> 
> 
> AUGUSTUS
> 
> 
> AURELIO
> 
> 
> AUSTEN
> 
> 
> AUSTIN
> 
> 
> AVAN
> 
> 
> AVEN
> 
> 
> AVERY
> 
> 
> AVI
> 
> 
> AVYAAN
> 
> 
> AVYAN
> 
> 
> AXEL
> 
> 
> AXL
> 
> 
> AXTON
> 
> 
> AYAAN
> 
> 
> AYAANSH
> 
> 
> AYAN
> 
> 
> AYANSH
> 
> 
> AYDAN
> 
> 
> AYDEN
> 
> 
> AYDIN
> 
> 
> AYLAN
> 
> 
> AYUSH
> 
> 
> AZAEL
> 
> 
> AZAIAH
> 
> 
> AZARIAH
> 
> 
> AZIEL
> 
> 
> AZLAN
> 
> 
> AZRAEL
> 
> 
> AZRIEL


So people name their kid Atom? or is it A Tom?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NikR said:


> So people name their kid Atom? or is it A Tom?


If he lives in Ohio he would be “THE Tom.”


----------



## NikR_PE

@ChebyshevII PE is your name Thetom?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NikR said:


> @ChebyshevII PE is your name Thetom?


No.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

I'm done with Dorian duty, what'd I miss?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

RBHeadge PE said:


> I'm done with Dorian duty, what'd I miss?


Not much. We all decided to take a break this week. People kept (unsuccessfully) trying to guess my name.

You were missed!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Not much. We all decided to take a break this week. People kept (unsuccessfully) trying to guess my name.
> 
> You were missed!


Thanks!... Abdel.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

RBHeadge PE said:


> Thanks!... Abdel.


Certainly not.


----------



## NikR_PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Certainly not.


hmmm interesting.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

NikR said:


> hmmm interesting.


Abidel?


----------



## JayKay PE

@ChebyshevII PE Is your name...Thom?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

RBHeadge PE said:


> Abidel?


Nope.



JayKay0914 said:


> @ChebyshevII PE Is your name...Thom?


Definitely...not.


----------



## NikR_PE

JayKay0914 said:


> @ChebyshevII PE Is your name...Thom?


That's the preferred pronoun


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

OH NO! America is running out of White Claw!

https://cnn.it/2zZTFgl?fbclid=IwAR0j8g22elqaHpxX_15Hfx8k0BT74q35aHkrEuxfscIfGCH3FiXSQPqqJKY


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

vhab49_PE said:


> OH NO! America is running out of White Claw!
> 
> https://cnn.it/2zZTFgl?fbclid=IwAR0j8g22elqaHpxX_15Hfx8k0BT74q35aHkrEuxfscIfGCH3FiXSQPqqJKY


Good riddance.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Good riddance.


It is a good day drinker.... a little bit of buzz after 5 during a football game.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

vhab49_PE said:


> It is a good day drinker.... a little bit of buzz after 5 during a football game.


I’ve actually not tried it yet, I just enjoy joining the crowd in bashing it.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Ok, friends! Is there any interest in starting up a new game this week, or are people still too busy? Also would anyone want to volunteer to moderate?

@RBHeadge PE @NikR @tj_PE @vhab49_PE @JayKay0914 @leggo PE @Audi driver, P.E. @ChaosMuppetPE @blybrook PE @Ranger1316 @jean15paul @chart94 @ptatohed @LyceeFruit @Supe @Roarbark (Even though I know you might still be on vacay)

(And anyone else I might have missed)


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

@ChebyshevII PE I'm gonna pass til after the test. This HAS GOT to be the last time I take it and I still haven't read the rules lol


----------



## JayKay PE

@ChebyshevII PE I'm passing this time.  Too busy working myself into a panic with my move/packing/leaving my current job.


----------



## User1

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Ok, friends! Is there any interest in starting up a new game this week, or are people still too busy? Also would anyone want to volunteer to moderate?
> 
> @RBHeadge PE @NikR @tj_PE @vhab49_PE @JayKay0914 @leggo PE @Audi driver, P.E. @ChaosMuppetPE @blybrook PE @Ranger1316 @jean15paul @chart94 @ptatohed @LyceeFruit @Supe @Roarbark (Even though I know you might still be on vacay)
> 
> (And anyone else I might have missed)


I will play if we have enough people, but I'm ok taking another week too. I can't mod because my schedule is so irregular.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

LyceeFruit said:


> @ChebyshevII PE I'm gonna pass til after the test. This HAS GOT to be the last time I take it and I still haven't read the rules lol


We’re all rooting for ya.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

JayKay0914 said:


> @ChebyshevII PE I'm passing this time.  Too busy working myself into a panic with my move/packing/leaving my current job.


Wishing you the best of luck!


----------



## Supe

Still out, but I thought y'all just started a new game?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Supe said:


> Still out, but I thought y'all just started a new game?


----------



## NikR_PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Ok, friends! Is there any interest in starting up a new game this week, or are people still too busy? Also would anyone want to volunteer to moderate?
> 
> @RBHeadge PE @NikR @tj_PE @vhab49_PE @JayKay0914 @leggo PE @Audi driver, P.E. @ChaosMuppetPE @blybrook PE @Ranger1316 @jean15paul @chart94 @ptatohed @LyceeFruit @Supe @Roarbark (Even though I know you might still be on vacay)
> 
> (And anyone else I might have missed)


I will be traveling a bit this week and can intermittently check in and play.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

I'm in offsite meetings all week,so I could only mod. But it seems like we may be lacking a quorum for a week or so anyway.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

LyceeFruit said:


> @ChebyshevII PE I'm gonna pass til after the test. This HAS GOT to be the last time I take it and I still haven't read the rules lol


Read the rules for the game or for the PE exam?


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

LyceeFruit said:


> @ChebyshevII PE I'm gonna pass til after the test. This HAS GOT to be the last time I take it and I still haven't read the rules lol


I've never read them.  Of course my winning percentage fully reflects that.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Ok, friends! Is there any interest in starting up a new game this week, or are people still too busy? Also would anyone want to volunteer to moderate?
> 
> @RBHeadge PE @NikR @tj_PE @vhab49_PE @JayKay0914 @leggo PE @Audi driver, P.E. @ChaosMuppetPE @blybrook PE @Ranger1316 @jean15paul @chart94 @ptatohed @LyceeFruit @Supe @Roarbark (Even though I know you might still be on vacay)
> 
> (And anyone else I might have missed)


Oh heck. I'm in. It'll give folks someone to kill and make themselves feel good about doing so.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Read the rules for the game or for the PE exam?


Yes


----------



## leggo PE

I would play but could also wait another week to bask in glory, if the people will allow it.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

I fine with playing or waiting. It was a lot of fun last time (my first time) being mafia. Looking forward to experiencing it from the other side. That being said, I do have fantasy football (and real football) to distract me from waiting for the Louisiana board to issue my license.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Well, I don’t think there’s quite enough to go off of this week. Let’s try again next Monday!


----------



## chart94 PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Well, I don’t think there’s quite enough to go off of this week. Let’s try again next Monday!


Yeah bad week for me as well.


----------



## ptatohed

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Ok, friends! Is there any interest in starting up a new game this week, or are people still too busy? Also would anyone want to volunteer to moderate?
> 
> @RBHeadge PE @NikR @tj_PE @vhab49_PE @JayKay0914 @leggo PE @Audi driver, P.E. @ChaosMuppetPE @blybrook PE @Ranger1316 @jean15paul @chart94 @ptatohed @LyceeFruit @Supe @Roarbark (Even though I know you might still be on vacay)
> 
> (And anyone else I might have missed)


I'll pass Cheb, but thanks for thinking of me.


----------



## Ranger1316

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Well, I don’t think there’s quite enough to go off of this week. Let’s try again next Monday!


Crazy busy this week anyway but I’ll be in next week


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Looks like I win!  Sweet!


----------



## ME_VT_PE

LyceeFruit said:


> Yes


its very important to follow the rules....................


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

jean15paul said:


> I fine with playing or waiting. It was a lot of fun last time (my first time) being mafia. Looking forward to experiencing it from the other side. That being said, I do have fantasy football (and real football) to distract me from waiting for the Louisiana board to issue my license.


Ugh. I received an email today. LAPELS (Louisiana's board) has determined my application to be incomplete. My experience record (which was very detailed in my personal opinion) did not directly stated _WHY_ my experience should be considered acceptable, since in wasn't directly under a PE.
Also one of my personal references was missing something on their form.

Resubmitted today. The waiting game begins again.

F*ck it. Let's kill some townies! 
(Is cursing allowed on EB?)


----------



## RBHeadge PE

jean15paul said:


> F*ck it. Let's kill some townies!
> (Is cursing allowed on EB?)


Fuck yeah!


----------



## NikR_PE

jean15paul said:


> Ugh. I received an email today. LAPELS (Louisiana's board) has determined my application to be incomplete. My experience record (which was very detailed in my personal opinion) did not directly stated _WHY_ my experience should be considered acceptable, since in wasn't directly under a PE.
> Also one of my personal references was missing something on their form.
> 
> Resubmitted today. The waiting game begins again.
> 
> F*ck it. Let's kill some townies!
> (Is cursing allowed on EB?)


I feel like this is a common thing for LAPELS. Many colleagues' experience from our office there was not applicable and they just ended getting a license from Texas out of frustration. Hope yours is successful this time around.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

NikR said:


> I feel like this is a common thing for LAPELS. Many colleagues' experience from our office there was not applicable and they just ended getting a license from Texas out of frustration. Hope yours is successful this time around.


LAPELS seems to be very particular with how your experience has to be documented on your application. One of my coworkers got his PE license a few months ago, and he had to revise his experience record 3 times separate.

I have no idea how that compares to any other state.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

jean15paul said:


> LAPELS seems to be very particular with how your experience has to be documented on your application. One of my coworkers got his PE license a few months ago, and he had to revise his experience record 3 times separate.
> 
> I have no idea how that compares to any other state.


Sorry man. I hope it goes through soon.


----------



## ChaosMuppetPE

jean15paul said:


> Ugh. I received an email today. LAPELS (Louisiana's board) has determined my application to be incomplete. My experience record (which was very detailed in my personal opinion) did not directly stated _WHY_ my experience should be considered acceptable, since in wasn't directly under a PE.
> Also one of my personal references was missing something on their form.
> 
> Resubmitted today. The waiting game begins again.
> 
> F*ck it. Let's kill some townies!
> (Is cursing allowed on EB?)


Well for any other structural engineers out there, my PE Civil/Structural was allowed to reciprocate to Colorado and North Carolina. This brings my total to North Carolina, South Carolina, Alabama, Colorado, and New York. Oddly, Georgia is the only state in the union I've had trouble with and nothing here is above Seismic Design Category C. I really super hate the Georgia Board.


----------



## eNgINeER93_PE

ChaosMuppetPE said:


> Well for any other structural engineers out there, my PE Civil/Structural was allowed to reciprocate to Colorado and North Carolina. This brings my total to North Carolina, South Carolina, Alabama, Colorado, and New York. Oddly, Georgia is the only state in the union I've had trouble with and nothing here is above Seismic Design Category C. I really super hate the Georgia Board.


Im currently waiting on my Georgia PE. I obtained my initial licensure through NC after passing the PE Civil/Structural. All checkboxes have been completed under the GA Board application except for "Board Approval."

You had issues obtaining your GA PE?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

ChaosMuppetPE said:


> This brings my total to North Carolina, South Carolina, Alabama, Colorado, and New York. Oddly, Georgia is the only state in the union I've had trouble with and nothing here is above Seismic Design Category C. I really super hate the Georgia Board.


Impressive! But that must really suck some license renewal time?

I'm surprised to see NY in that list, I've heard that they make things really difficult to apply via comity?


----------



## ChaosMuppetPE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Impressive! But that must really suck some license renewal time?
> 
> I'm surprised to see NY in that list, I've heard that they make things really difficult to apply via comity?


I had no issues with New York, but it was a 6 month turnaround time. I have the secretary renew licenses too.


----------



## ChaosMuppetPE

eNgINeEr_93 said:


> Im currently waiting on my Georgia PE. I obtained my initial licensure through NC after passing the PE Civil/Structural. All checkboxes have been completed under the GA Board application except for "Board Approval."
> 
> You had issues obtaining your GA PE?


My GA PE was denied reciprocity (because GA sucks) and was told they do NOT accept Civil/Structural PE licensure as anyone that works with structures must have the new 16 hour SE exam if you were licensed after January 1, 2011.


----------



## Roarbark

Back in town y'all. Ello.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Roarbark said:


> Back in town y'all. Ello.


Yello


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Yellow is my favorite color, too.


----------



## NikR_PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Yellow is my favorite color, too.


Of course. You have three kids.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Yellow is my favorite color, too.


As long as you aren't a Hawkeye fan, we can still be friends.


----------



## Ranger1316

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Yellow is my favorite color, too.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

vhab49_PE said:


> As long as you aren't a Hawkeye fan, we can still be friends.


I guess i’m Not a Hawkeye fan, then.


----------



## leggo PE

I can play this week but probably not next week... Is a new round happening?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

leggo PE said:


> I can play this week but probably not next week... Is a new round happening?


Same. I didn’t get around to asking but we can start a new one if people are up for it...


----------



## RBHeadge PE

leggo PE said:


> I can play this week but probably not next week... Is a new round happening?


ditto


----------



## User1

in


----------



## NikR_PE

I am in this week.


----------



## Ranger1316




----------



## leggo PE

Do we have a moderator?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

leggo PE said:


> Do we have a moderator?


I could, but I am not as gifted as all the other past moderators at storytelling.


----------



## leggo PE

I won't lie, I wouldn't put any effort into the story telling either.


----------



## NikR_PE

leggo PE said:


> Do we have a moderator?


I thought someone had volunteered, but I can moderate. And yes that would be sans storytelling.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Ok, @NikR moderates. So far have me,@tj_PE, @RBHeadge PE, @leggo PE, and @Ranger1316.

Need some more... @chart94 @vhab49_PE @jean15paul @Roarbark @Audi driver, P.E.? (Feel free to tag other people)

Also @JayKay0914 even tho she’s prolly too busy


----------



## chart94 PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Ok, @NikR moderates. So far have me,@tj_PE, @RBHeadge PE, @leggo PE, and @Ranger1316.
> 
> Need some more... @chart94 @vhab49_PE @jean15paul @Roarbark @Audi driver, P.E.? (Feel free to tag other people)
> 
> Also @JayKay0914 even tho she’s prolly too busy


In


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Ok, @NikR moderates. So far have me,@tj_PE, @RBHeadge PE, @leggo PE, and @Ranger1316.
> 
> Need some more... @chart94 @vhab49_PE @jean15paul @Roarbark @Audi driver, P.E.? (Feel free to tag other people)
> 
> Also @JayKay0914 even tho she’s prolly too busy


ok.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

I'm in


----------



## NikR_PE

7 so far


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

For whatever it's worth. I have a cool (and probably weird) twist on the story telling that I've been tossing around in my brain. Unfortunately I don't have time to develop it. So I'm not volunteering for this game, but maybe one day.


----------



## Roarbark

NikR said:


> I am in this week.
> 
> View attachment 13805


Puffy Jacket of +10 Backstab Resistance?

I'd be in for either week, I think. Will probably by busier than normal, but oh wells.


----------



## blybrook PE

I'm in


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

blybrook PE said:


> I'm in


Yay!


----------



## NikR_PE

we have 9. I think we can start. I will have the role shortly.


----------



## blybrook PE

I'm starting to think that I've painted a target on my back...


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

blybrook PE said:


> I'm starting to think that I've painted a target on my back...


Nah.... we already have well established targets.  Although @JayKay0914 isn't playing this round, so who knows!


----------



## NikR_PE

Alright guys here we go...

There are townsfolk, and Mafia members. Townsfolk are going to try to eliminate the Mafia before the Mafia eliminates them. The game ends when either all of the Mafia is eliminated (town wins), or there are fewer townsfolk than Mafia members (Mafia wins).

The Mafia members are going to privately tell me who they would like to eliminate during the night. I will reveal to everyone what happened the next morning.

During the day, everybody (townsfolk and Mafia) will publicly vote for a person to eliminate; I will eliminate the person with the most votes at the end of the day and reveal what their role was.

In addition to regular townsfolk and members of the Mafia, there is also a Doctor and a Cop. The Doctor can choose someone to “save” during the night; if they choose the same person the Mafia chose, then that player will escape elimination by the Mafia that night. The Cop can “investigate” players during the night.

The Mafia members know who each other are, but no one knows anyone else’s role except me. I have sent more specific instructions to the members of the Mafia, the Doctor, and the Cop. If you did not receive a PM from me, then you are a regular townsfolk.

You may use this thread to vote and post about the game. Anyone (playing or not playing, eliminated or not) can use this thread to speculate, discuss, accuse, or otherwise participate in the game; just please make sure to follow regular EB forum guidelines.

To vote on a person to eliminate, mention me @NikR and tell me specifically that 1) you are voting and 2) the username of the person you are voting to eliminate.

Example: @NikR I vote for @ChebyshevII PE because he started this game.

Please submit your votes by *7:00pm Pacific Time*; I will count votes after that time as being for the next day.

Your vote only counts if you are playing and not yet eliminated. If there is a tie for most votes, I will pick one of the voted users at random. If there are no votes, I will pick a person at random (i.e. role will not matter) to eliminate; suffice it to say it’s in both groups’ best interest to vote for at least one person.

Finally, you are not allowed to reveal your role, privately or publicly, after you have been eliminated.

For reference, the players in this round are:

@Ranger1316 @vhab49_PE @tj_PE @RBHeadge PE @blybrook PE @chart94 @jean15paul @Roarbark @leggo PE @ChebyshevII PE

I will send out messages for specific roles shortly.

If you have any questions, or you would like me to tell you which players are still standing, please let me know.

Good luck to all of you.


----------



## Ranger1316




----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Im in.


----------



## NikR_PE

Audi driver said:


> Im in.


A bit late. So, I will take that as a response for the next game.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

How EBers detect mafia:


Obviously the first person to discuss voting is mafia

anyone who send a pm on the first day is mafia

anyone who votes with anyone else is mafia

anyone who employs chaos is mafia

anyone who uses logic is mafia

anyone who uses deception is mafia

anyone who is honest is mafia

anyone who isn't part of a pm by day-two is mafia

anyone who talks too much is mafia

anyone who is quiet is mafia

anyone who knows the rules is mafia

anyone who doesn't know the rules is mafia

the new guy can't be mafia

the guy who was mafia last game, is still mafia

anyone who won last game is mafia

anyone using the instant messenger is mafia

avatars and titles, selected years ago, are obvious reflections of being mafia

anyone who doesn't vote with another person is mafia

@vhab49_PE is the cop

Did I miss any?


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

NikR said:


> A bit late. So, I will take that as a response for the next game.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

have the PMs gone out yet?


----------



## NikR_PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> How EBers detect mafia:
> 
> 
> Obviously the first person to discuss voting is mafia
> 
> anyone who send a pm on the first day is mafia
> 
> anyone who votes with anyone else is mafia
> 
> anyone who employs chaos is mafia
> 
> anyone who uses logic is mafia
> 
> anyone who uses deception is mafia
> 
> anyone who is honest is mafia
> 
> anyone who isn't part of a pm by day-two is mafia
> 
> anyone who talks too much is mafia
> 
> anyone who is quiet is mafia
> 
> anyone who knows the rules is mafia
> 
> anyone who doesn't know the rules is mafia
> 
> the new guy can't be mafia
> 
> the guy who was mafia last game, is still mafia
> 
> anyone who won last game is mafia
> 
> anyone using the instant messenger is mafia
> 
> avatars and titles, selected years ago, are obvious reflections of being mafia
> 
> anyone who doesn't vote with another person is mafia
> 
> @vhab49_PE is the cop
> 
> Did I miss any?


Thats exactly how the 1st few iterations of machine learning work.


----------



## NikR_PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> have the PMs gone out yet?


yes, I have sent out a few.


----------



## User1

NikR said:


> yes, I have sent out a few.


THREE! HE SENT THREEE

BUT THAT DOES NOT MEAN HE DIDNT SEND MORE THAN THREE

I FEEL LIKE HE SENT NO LESS THAN THREE

NIK IS MAFIA


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

For the record, @leggo PE and @jean15paul were both Mafia last time. Logical first choices...


----------



## NikR_PE

tj_PE said:


> THREE! HE SENT THREEE
> 
> BUT THAT DOES NOT MEAN HE DIDNT SEND MORE THAN THREE
> 
> I FEEL LIKE HE SENT NO LESS THAN THREE
> 
> NIK IS MAFIA


----------



## User1

ChebyshevII PE said:


> For the record, @leggo PE and @jean15paul were both Mafia last time. Logical first choices...


suspicious recommendations!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

tj_PE said:


> suspicious recommendations!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> How EBers detect mafia:
> 
> 
> Obviously the first person to discuss voting is mafia
> 
> anyone who send a pm on the first day is mafia
> 
> anyone who votes with anyone else is mafia
> 
> anyone who employs chaos is mafia
> 
> anyone who uses logic is mafia
> 
> anyone who uses deception is mafia
> 
> anyone who is honest is mafia
> 
> anyone who isn't part of a pm by day-two is mafia
> 
> anyone who talks too much is mafia
> 
> anyone who is quiet is mafia
> 
> anyone who knows the rules is mafia
> 
> anyone who doesn't know the rules is mafia
> 
> the new guy can't be mafia
> 
> the guy who was mafia last game, is still mafia
> 
> anyone who won last game is mafia
> 
> anyone using the instant messenger is mafia
> 
> avatars and titles, selected years ago, are obvious reflections of being mafia
> 
> anyone who doesn't vote with another person is mafia
> 
> @vhab49_PE is the cop
> 
> Did I miss any?


Seems accurate.


----------



## chart94 PE

im im not sure what to do anymore.... being moderator was so much easier! lol


----------



## leggo PE

Back to the regular townspeople, I have gone.

Woohoo!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

My head hurts. Perhaps I had too much caffeine today.


----------



## Roarbark

RBHeadge PE said:


> How EBers detect mafia:
> 
> 
> Obviously the first person to discuss voting is mafia
> 
> anyone who send a pm on the first day is mafia
> 
> anyone who votes with anyone else is mafia
> 
> anyone who employs chaos is mafia
> 
> anyone who uses logic is mafia
> 
> anyone who uses deception is mafia
> 
> anyone who is honest is mafia
> 
> anyone who isn't part of a pm by day-two is mafia
> 
> anyone who talks too much is mafia
> 
> anyone who is quiet is mafia
> 
> anyone who knows the rules is mafia
> 
> anyone who doesn't know the rules is mafia
> 
> the new guy can't be mafia
> 
> the guy who was mafia last game, is still mafia
> 
> anyone who won last game is mafia
> 
> anyone using the instant messenger is mafia
> 
> avatars and titles, selected years ago, are obvious reflections of being mafia
> 
> anyone who doesn't vote with another person is mafia
> 
> @vhab49_PE is the cop
> 
> Did I miss any?


@ChebyshevII PE wrote the following message on the predictive text forum: "Arrival of the mafia is not a huge problem for me." 

So:
+Anyone who discusses mafia on a different thread is mafia.

And:
+Anyone who wakes up later than the rest of the town is mafia.


----------



## Roarbark

Townspeople, let's not throw the game this time.


----------



## chart94 PE

Roarbark said:


> Townspeople, let's not throw the game this time.


agreed. Back to my janitor towns person lifestyle its been great!


----------



## User1

leggo PE said:


> Back to the regular townspeople, I have gone.
> 
> Woohoo!


Suspicious!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam


----------



## User1

@blybrook PEare you Mafia?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Roarbark said:


> Townspeople, let's not throw the game this time.


I like how you directed two consecutive posts at me.


----------



## blybrook PE

tj_PE said:


> @blybrook PEare you Mafia?


Redneck Mafia for life!

Per the above, I'm also a new guy, so probably not!

I reckon those that question mafia are hiding their true intent.  @tj_PE is likely a hoodlum.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Roarbark said:
> 
> 
> 
> Townspeople, let's not throw the game this time.
> 
> 
> 
> I like how you directed two consecutive posts at me.
Click to expand...

It was a team effort.


----------



## leggo PE

NikR said:


> Alright guys here we go...
> 
> There are townsfolk, and Mafia members. Townsfolk are going to try to eliminate the Mafia before the Mafia eliminates them. The game ends when either all of the Mafia is eliminated (town wins), or there are fewer townsfolk than Mafia members (Mafia wins).
> 
> The Mafia members are going to privately tell me who they would like to eliminate during the night. I will reveal to everyone what happened the next morning.
> 
> During the day, everybody (townsfolk and Mafia) will publicly vote for a person to eliminate; I will eliminate the person with the most votes at the end of the day and reveal what their role was.
> 
> In addition to regular townsfolk and members of the Mafia, there is also a Doctor and a Cop. The Doctor can choose someone to “save” during the night; if they choose the same person the Mafia chose, then that player will escape elimination by the Mafia that night. The Cop can “investigate” players during the night.
> 
> The Mafia members know who each other are, but no one knows anyone else’s role except me. I have sent more specific instructions to the members of the Mafia, the Doctor, and the Cop. If you did not receive a PM from me, then you are a regular townsfolk.
> 
> You may use this thread to vote and post about the game. Anyone (playing or not playing, eliminated or not) can use this thread to speculate, discuss, accuse, or otherwise participate in the game; just please make sure to follow regular EB forum guidelines.
> 
> To vote on a person to eliminate, mention me @NikR and tell me specifically that 1) you are voting and 2) the username of the person you are voting to eliminate.
> 
> Example: @NikR I vote for @ChebyshevII PE because he started this game.
> 
> Please submit your votes by *7:00pm Pacific Time*; I will count votes after that time as being for the next day.
> 
> Your vote only counts if you are playing and not yet eliminated. If there is a tie for most votes, I will pick one of the voted users at random. If there are no votes, I will pick a person at random (i.e. role will not matter) to eliminate; suffice it to say it’s in both groups’ best interest to vote for at least one person.
> 
> Finally, you are not allowed to reveal your role, privately or publicly, after you have been eliminated.
> 
> For reference, the players in this round are:
> 
> @Ranger1316 @vhab49_PE @tj_PE @RBHeadge PE @blybrook PE @chart94 @jean15paul @Roarbark @leggo PE @ChebyshevII PE
> 
> I will send out messages for specific roles shortly.
> 
> If you have any questions, or you would like me to tell you which players are still standing, please let me know.
> 
> Good luck to all of you.


Quoting to remind people who all is playing this round, because if you're like me, you weren't sure.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

I am about to leave the office for the day, and may forget to check in later.  

In this instance, and since it has been SOOO long since I got to vote for them... I pick.... I dunno.  I can't vote for Nik, as is moderator, and we all know that is my go-to.  &lt;&lt;sorry Nik&gt;&gt;  and I kinda told Blybrook there was no target on his back .  I feel like chart should get to stay in at least one day, since he did a bang up job at moderating the last few rounds.

Eine meanie miney moe...I say to @NikR.... @Roarbark its time to go.

Note:  All voting is subject to change should actual information come to light.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

leggo PE said:


> Quoting to remind people who all is playing this round, because if you're like me, you weren't sure.


I forget much and am lazy. Thanks.


----------



## leggo PE

Also, since when can 800 and 888 numbers call you? Darn you phone spammers!!!


----------



## leggo PE

@NikR, I'm gonna vote for @ChebyshevII PE because it's fun.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

leggo PE said:


> Also, since when can 800 and 888 numbers call you? Darn you phone spammers!!!


They’ve been doing that to me for at least the last year and 1/2. I’ve been tempted to include “if this is a solicitation, please place this number on your do not call list and hang up now” in my voicemail recording, but my cell phone is also my work phone so I don’t think that would go over well.



leggo PE said:


> @NikR, I'm gonna vote for @ChebyshevII PE because it's fun.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

NikR said:


> A bit late. So, I will take that as a response for the next game.


Awe. Let him in. Just getting started.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> have the PMs gone out yet?


^obvious ploy to appear to be a regular townie


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Also...
Have all of the PMs gone out yet?


----------



## leggo PE

I'm going to go ahead and say yes. But I didn't get one, so I don't really know.


----------



## Roarbark

vhab49_PE said:


> "actual information"


In round 1? Unheard of!

Randomizer (I.e. Nikrizer) selected blybrook, and ranger (newcomers are immune) several times. Then me.
I vote for @jean15paul for betraying my trust last game.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Roarbark said:


> In round 1? Unheard of!
> 
> Randomizer (I.e. Nikrizer) selected blybrook, and ranger (newcomers are immune) several times. Then me.
> I vote for @jean15paul for betraying my trust last game.


 
I'm sorry.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

@NikR I will join @Roarbark and vote @jean15paul. For the same reason.


----------



## Roarbark

jean15paul said:


> Awe. Let him in. Just getting started.


Tough as a mod since if roles already got sent out you'd have to re-assign/restart all of them to be fair. 



RBHeadge PE said:


> have the PMs gone out yet?





jean15paul said:


> ^obvious ploy to appear to be a regular townie


I initially read it as "Have all of the Project Managers left for the day?" (i.e. Can I waste time on ENGR Boards yet?)


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Roarbark said:


> Tough as a mod since if roles already got sent out you'd have to re-assign/restart all of them to be fair.


Ah, that makes sense


----------



## User1

following suit, @NikR I vote for @leggo PE for betraying my trust and making me a fool last game


----------



## blybrook PE

@NikR, I vote for @jean15paul just to get the party started.


----------



## NikR_PE

Bit less than 2 hrs to go.

I have 

@Roarbark 1

@ChebyshevII PE 1

@jean15paul 3

@leggo PE 1

Did i miss any?


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

@NikR I vote for @ChebyshevII PE. His poor decision making last game probably means he can't be trusted.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

NikR said:


> Bit less than 2 hrs to go.
> 
> I have
> 
> @Roarbark 1
> 
> @ChebyshevII PE 1
> 
> @jean15paul 3
> 
> @leggo PE 1
> 
> Did i miss any?


My previous life of crime has caught up to me. But please don't kill me. I'm a friend this time.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

jean15paul said:


> @NikR I vote for @ChebyshevII PE. His poor decision making last game probably means he can't be trusted.


I can’t say I disagree with you on that assertion.


----------



## Roarbark

@NikR, sorry to complicate. Expecting it not to matter, I retract my evidence-less vote for @jean15paul because he seems to have enough haters for one lynching party.
Instead I cast an evidence-less vote for @chart94, who I keep expecting to be mafia, based mostly on his avatar.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Well shoot. I’ve got a tie for votes. I could die tonight.


----------



## NikR_PE

Roarbark said:


> Tough as a mod since if roles already got sent out you'd have to re-assign/restart all of them to be fair.
> 
> I initially read it as "Have all of the Project Managers left for the day?" (i.e. Can I waste time on ENGR Boards yet?)


Thats exactly what happened. I had already messaged the special characters. I would had to re assign roles and just create confusion.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Let's not leave it up to random chance


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

NikR said:


> Thats exactly what happened. I had already messaged the special characters. I would had to re assign roles and just create confusion.


Normally I avoid asking nerdy questions in public but this is an engineer's forum. I know the roles are assigned randomly a how do you actually assign them? Do you use a random number generator? Draw names out of a hat? @NikR


----------



## Roarbark

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Well shoot. I’ve got a tie for votes. I could die tonight.


Wait really? I thought you still had 1 vote for you... hmm. Right you are...


----------



## NikR_PE

jean15paul said:


> Normally I avoid asking nerdy questions in public but this is an engineer's forum. I know the roles are assigned randomly a how do you actually assign them? Do you use a random number generator? Draw names out of a hat? @NikR


As per the guidance of previous mods I used https://www.random.org/lists/

For each role, I randomized and took the first name in the list.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

@NikR I retract my vote for @jean15paul and change to @leggo PE.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

In a desperate act of self preservation.

@NikR I retract my vote, and now vote for @leggo PE


----------



## Roarbark

jean15paul said:


> Normally I avoid asking nerdy questions in public but this is an engineer's forum. I know the roles are assigned randomly a how do you actually assign them? Do you use a random number generator? Draw names out of a hat? @NikR


Yeah, I typically made 2 lists

1. All roles, in random order
2. All participants, in random order

Then matched them one to one across.


----------



## NikR_PE

Time is up. @leggo PE was voted out. She was Regular Townsfolk


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Well, shoot. Sorry, friend...


----------



## blybrook PE

Changing votes cost a townie their life. Who's next? Mafia?


----------



## User1

Woah. I was just being salty. I feel betrayed by everyone. #nevervotingagain #imsorryleggo


----------



## RBHeadge PE

blybrook PE said:


> Changing votes cost a townie their life.


situation normal. Literally happens once or twice a round.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

tj_PE said:


> Woah. I was just being salty.


Better add that to @RBHeadge PE‘s list


----------



## RBHeadge PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Better add that to @RBHeadge PE‘s list as a determining factor for mafia voting


Good point. I thought I had it covered with "anyone who won last game is mafia", but "anyone who screwed me in a previous round is mafia" is most definitely a separate category.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

RBHeadge PE said:


> Good point. I thought I had it covered with "anyone who won last game is mafia", but "anyone who screwed me in a previous round is mafia" is most definitely a separate category.


Crap. Shouldn’t have said anything.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Also, here’s a little life tip for all ya’ll: don’t start your day with both coffee and an energy drink. I couldn’t think straight all day, first because I was too wired, and then because I was too tired.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

having a newborn couldn't have helped either


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

RBHeadge PE said:


> having a newborn couldn't have helped either


Indeed. If you thought I wasn’t right in the head before, you ain’t seen nothing yet.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

jean15paul said:


> Normally I avoid asking nerdy questions in public but this is an engineer's forum. I know the roles are assigned randomly a how do you actually assign them? Do you use a random number generator? Draw names out of a hat? @NikR


I assigned each player a number from 1 to X. Used my calculator to draw four (number of special characters) random numbers 1,X. Redoing repeats. That gave me the players who would have specials roles. Gave each a number 1-4. The first two random 1,4 were mafia. Third was cop, the last was doctor.

Ties were broken by flipping the nearest coin. The players were assigned a side. Three flips. Whoever came up twice: lost.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Indeed. If you thought I wasn’t right in the head before, you ain’t seen nothing yet.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

RBHeadge PE said:


> I assigned each player a number from 1 to X. Used my calculator to draw four (number of special characters) random numbers 1,X. Redoing repeats. That gave me the players who would have specials roles. Gave each a number 1-4. The first two random 1,4 were mafia. Third was cop, the last was doctor.
> 
> Ties were broken by flipping the nearest coin. The players were assigned a side. Three flips. Whoever came up twice: lost.


----------



## Roarbark

RBHeadge PE said:


> I assigned each player a number from 1 to X. Used my calculator to draw four (number of special characters) random numbers 1,X. Redoing repeats. That gave me the players who would have specials roles. Gave each a number 1-4. The first two random 1,4 were mafia. Third was cop, the last was doctor.
> 
> Ties were broken by flipping the nearest coin. The players were assigned a side. Three flips. Whoever came up twice: lost.


You used your calculator?


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

NikR said:


> Time is up. @leggo PE was voted out. She was Regular Townsfolk


Dammit! I go to gym and lose @leggo!?!?!


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Roarbark said:


> You used your calculator?


¯\_(ツ)_/¯

I probably would have used RANDBETWEEN in Excel


----------



## leggo PE

Thanks for nothing, EBers!

Well, now I can just relax in Dedland.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Roarbark said:


> You used your calculator?








Meh, if I was at home during the role assigning process then I would have used a d10


----------



## Ranger1316

RBHeadge PE said:


> Good point. I thought I had it covered with "anyone who won last game is mafia", but "anyone who screwed me in a previous round is mafia" is most definitely a separate category.


----------



## User1

I need to know who got DEDded in the night so I can place my vote today pls thx @NikR


----------



## User1

it was prob me


----------



## Ranger1316

tj_PE said:


> it was prob me






NikR said:


> Time is up. @leggo PE was voted out. She was Regular Townsfolk


----------



## User1

but someone gets murdered  :mf_Flush: by the mafs at night toooooo unless they were saved!  :angel: by el doctoro  :holyness:


----------



## chart94 PE

i am just hurt that @Roarbark thinks i am mafia!! I am most certainly not mafia and i thought out of anyone @Roarbark my supposed "friend" would believe me..


----------



## chart94 PE

leggo PE said:


> Thanks for nothing, EBers!
> 
> Well, now I can just relax in Dedland.


To be fair, i fell asleep last night and forgot to vote  so for that I am sorry!


----------



## chart94 PE

Roarbark said:


> @NikR, sorry to complicate. Expecting it not to matter, I retract my evidence-less vote for @jean15paul because he seems to have enough haters for one lynching party.
> Instead I cast an evidence-less vote for @chart94, who I keep expecting to be mafia, based mostly on his avatar.


My avatar is glorious!! if anyone knows who is in the picture we can be friends!!!!!


----------



## NikR_PE

Its 7 am pacific. 

@tj_PE was killed during the night. "She walked off a bridge to nowhere while out doing bridge inspections ... Wearing concrete boots."


----------



## NikR_PE

tj_PE said:


> it was prob me


are you a fortune teller?


----------



## User1

NikR said:


> are you a fortune teller?


I figured I was due. I don't remember if I've been mafiosoed before. If so, it was right at end of game. 

I WAS READY TO VOTE THO AND NOW I CANT TALK


----------



## User1

NikR said:


> Its 7 am pacific.
> 
> @tj_PE was killed during the night. "She walked off a bridge to nowhere while out doing bridge inspections ... Wearing concrete boots."


game question - input by @ChebyshevII PE and whoever else too

but if I hadn't been announced dedded and had voted before the announcement would it have counted? just out of strategic curiosity


----------



## NikR_PE

tj_PE said:


> I figured I was due. I don't remember if I've been mafiosoed before. If so, it was right at end of game.
> 
> I WAS READY TO VOTE THO AND NOW I CANT TALK


You can still talk just not about the game.


----------



## NikR_PE

tj_PE said:


> game question - input by @ChebyshevII PE and whoever else too
> 
> but if I hadn't been announced dedded and had voted before the announcement would it have counted? just out of strategic curiosity


You can vote during the day, which starts at 7am pacific. So no.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

tj_PE said:


> game question - input by @ChebyshevII PE and whoever else too
> 
> but if I hadn't been announced dedded and had voted before the announcement would it have counted? just out of strategic curiosity


Your vote does not count at the end of the day if you are dead, regardless of whether you cast a vote before you died or not.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam


----------



## NikR_PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Emphasis mine.
> 
> I thought she could still talk about the game, just not her role?


Well there you go. I stand corrected.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

@NikR does the moderator reveal the role when a person dies? I thought so from the last game. Obviously @tj_PE wasn't mafia since the mafia killed her, but was she doc or cop?


----------



## NikR_PE

NikR said:


> You may use this thread to vote and post about the game. Anyone (playing or not playing, eliminated or not) can use this thread to speculate, discuss, accuse, or otherwise participate in the game; just please make sure to follow regular EB forum guidelines.


@RBHeadge PE edited his previous post so posting it again. @tj_PE talk as you please


----------



## RBHeadge PE

@tj_PE You can still post about the game, except that you can no longer convey your role in this game beyond what you had said when you were alive.


----------



## NikR_PE

jean15paul said:


> @NikR does the moderator reveal the role when a person dies? I thought so from the last game. Obviously @tj_PE wasn't mafia since the mafia killed her, but was she doc or cop?


Only if lynched (voted out). Not if killed by mafia.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

NikR said:


> Only if lynched (voted out). Not if killed by mafia.


Gotcha


----------



## User1

sorry guys ♥


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NikR said:


> @RBHeadge PE edited his previous post so posting it again. @tj_PE talk as you please






RBHeadge PE said:


> @tj_PE You can still post about the game, except that you can no longer convey your role in this game beyond what you had said when you were alive.


Yeah, it’d Be pretty cruel to ban someone from the de-facto spam thread, assuming they didn’t break any rules...


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

@Ranger1316 
@vhab49_PE 
@tj_PE (not mafia)
@RBHeadge PE 
@blybrook PE 
@chart94 
@jean15paul 
@Roarbark 
@leggo PE (regular townie)
@ChebyshevII PE


----------



## RBHeadge PE

jean15paul said:


> @NikR does the moderator reveal the role when a person dies? I thought so from the last game. Obviously @tj_PE wasn't mafia since the mafia killed her, but was she doc or cop?






NikR said:


> Only if lynched (voted out). Not if killed by mafia.


For background: The cop only learns if the target of an investigation is normal or not-normal townie. There is a strategic advantage to the town if the cop knows with certainty if a player is the doctor or not. Meanwhile the doctor has incentive to keep their role secret while they are alive, lest becoming the primary target for a nightkill. If dead already, the doctor can aid their former townie by announcing their previous role without risk.

By comparison, the mafia usually* gains no advantage by knowing the status of anyone they nightkill. *Unless they are doing some galaxy-brain social engineering - the sort of thing that will usually backfire spectacularly.

lynchings are public, both an "in game" and "out of game" and unveiling useful information is a necessary part of game mechanics.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> If dead already, the doctor can aid their former townie by announcing their previous role without risk.


I thought if you were killed you couldn't announce your role?


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

As long as we're learning stuff. How are the number of mafia member decided upon? Is that also random? I realize it has to be a number significantly below 50%. But it also seems that the actual number is a secret in during a game.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

jean15paul said:


> I thought if you were killed you couldn't announce your role?


The dead person cannot announce their own role, but there’s nothing stopping an alive person from announcing the dead person’s role if they knew it.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

jean15paul said:


> As long as we're learning stuff. How are the number of mafia member decided upon? Is that also random? I realize it has to be a number significantly below 50%.


It depends on the number of players, mostly. I’ve seen recommendations saying there should be at least a 3-to-1 ratio (or even 4-to-1) of town to mafia. But this is something we’re kind of experimenting with right now, so most of the moderators have been fairly conservative on this number to this point.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Yeah, it’d Be pretty cruel to ban someone from the de-facto spam thread, assuming they didn’t break any rules...


I've been wondering what we'll do come the PE-results wait period?

Obviously, there will be another spam thread. But will this game continue during that "8-10 weeks"? On the one hand, it's a good hook for the newbies to stay on the site, get to know the vets, and be distracted from the exam. OTOH, it could diminsh the proper spam thread, and more importantly we have a tendency to really piss each other off every 2-3 rounds - so maybe not the best way to welcome people to the site.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

RBHeadge PE said:


> I've been wondering what we'll do come the PE-results wait period?
> 
> Obviously, there will be another spam thread. But will this game continue during that "8-10 weeks"? On the one hand, it's a good hook for the newbies to stay on the site, get to know the vets, and be distracted from the exam. OTOH, it could diminsh the proper spam thread, and more importantly we have a tendency to really piss each other off every 2-3 rounds - so maybe not the best way to welcome people to the site.


We can play it by ear. Maybe during that time period we play such that the only posting allowed in the Mafia forum has to be specific to the game?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

jean15paul said:


> RBHeadge PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> If dead already, the doctor can aid their former townie by announcing their previous role without risk.
> 
> 
> 
> I thought if you were killed you couldn't announce your role?
Click to expand...

You can't, hence why it's part of the larger narrative of why it's unfair


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

jean15paul said:


> @NikR does the moderator reveal the role when a person dies? I thought so from the last game. Obviously @tj_PE wasn't mafia since the mafia killed her, but was she doc or cop?


That information is only revealed if the town takes a person out.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

jean15paul said:


> As long as we're learning stuff. How are the number of mafia member decided upon? Is that also random? I realize it has to be a number significantly below 50%. But it also seems that the actual number is a secret in during a game.






ChebyshevII PE said:


> It depends on the number of players, mostly. I’ve seen recommendations saying there should be at least a 3-to-1 ratio (or even 4-to-1) of town to mafia. But this is something we’re kind of experimenting with right now, so most of the moderators have been fairly conservative on this number to this point.


lusone:

If the ratio (town:mafia)  is too low, the game can end too early - and usually by chance. Ditto if the ratio is too high. But the game may also drag on too long if the ratio is too high.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

RBHeadge PE said:


> You can't, hence why it's part of the larger narrative of why it's unfair


Seems like maybe I misunderstood the question or your statement.


----------



## leggo PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> I've been wondering what we'll do come the PE-results wait period?
> 
> Obviously, there will be another spam thread. But will this game continue during that "8-10 weeks"? On the one hand, it's a good hook for the newbies to stay on the site, get to know the vets, and be distracted from the exam. OTOH, it could diminsh the proper spam thread, and more importantly we have a tendency to really piss each other off every 2-3 rounds - so maybe not the best way to welcome people to the site.


Tough love! You've gotta have decently thick skin to hang around these parts.


----------



## leggo PE

I have no real idea who the mafia is, I promise... But can I still, as a Ded, make my suspicions public on this thread? Or can I say nothing any more related to the game?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

leggo PE said:


> Tough love! You've gotta have decently thick skin to hang around these parts.


Is that an endorsement of going full troll come November?  _I mean wasn't going to keep the the long-con helpful-vet forever, but I wasn't planning on going full heel until 2021. _


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

leggo PE said:


> I have no real idea who the mafia is, I promise... But can I still, as a Ded, make my suspicions public on this thread? Or can I say nothing any more related to the game?






NikR said:


> Alright guys here we go...
> 
> ...
> 
> You may use this thread to vote and post about the game. *Anyone (playing or not playing, eliminated or not) can use this thread to speculate, discuss, accuse, or otherwise participate in the game; just please make sure to follow regular EB forum guidelines.*
> 
> ...
> 
> Good luck to all of you.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

leggo PE said:


> I have no real idea who the mafia is, I promise... But can I still, as a Ded, make my suspicions public on this thread? Or can I say nothing any more related to the game?


I think i’ll let the current mod answer that one. The only for sure thing i’ve Seen so far is you can’t reveal your role if it wasn’t known. Seems to me it’s okay to talk about that stuff.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

(deleted. double post)


----------



## leggo PE

Well then... I was announced as a regular old townie, you silly townies killed one of your own!

But as a former victorious mafiosa, I am going to wager that at least one of the people who switched to vote for me at the end is mafia.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

RBHeadge PE said:


> _I wasn't planning on going full heel until 2021. _


I thought you were already there.


----------



## NikR_PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> I think i’ll let the current mod answer that one. The only for sure thing i’ve Seen so far is you can’t reveal your role if it wasn’t known. Seems to me it’s okay to talk about that stuff.


I agree. You can make your suspensions known. Or even troll to get people fighting and microwave a batch of popcorn.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

leggo PE said:


> Well then... I was announced as a regular old townie, you silly townies killed one of your own!
> 
> But as a former victorious mafiosa, I am going to wager that at least one of the people who switched to vote for me at the end is mafia.


¯\_(ツ)_/¯ I just jumped on the leggo bandwagon to avoid getting eliminated myself. Nothing personal


----------



## leggo PE

jean15paul said:


> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯ I just jumped on the leggo bandwagon to avoid getting eliminated myself. Nothing personal


Excuses, excuses. I know that mafia mentality.


----------



## leggo PE

Obviously, the more one tries to defend onesself, the more likely it is they are mafia.

Maybe.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> I thought you were already there.


I know you're joking, but dude you have no idea how much I could screw with the waiting noobs if given the time and motivation. I've observed enough of these wait periods to know all the right and wrong buttons to press.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

leggo PE said:


> Obviously, the more one tries to defend onesself, the more likely it is they are mafia.
> 
> Maybe.


That’s why I almost never defend myself.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

leggo PE said:


> Obviously, the more one tries to defend onesself, the more likely it is they are mafia.


I'll add that one to the list too.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

RBHeadge PE said:


> I know you're joking, but dude you have no idea how much I could screw with the waiting noobs if given the time and motivation. I've observed enough of these wait periods to know all the right and wrong buttons to press.


I believe it.


----------



## blybrook PE

The mafia can always off one of their own to create confusion or as retribution for a misdeed.  As we'll never know @tj_PE's status, it leaves the question out there.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

blybrook PE said:


> The mafia can always off one of their own to create confusion or as retribution for a misdeed.  As we'll never know @tj_PE's status, it leaves the question out there.


^That's some mafia mentality right there.


----------



## blybrook PE

jean15paul said:


> ^That's some mafia mentality right there.


I already admitted being a member of the Redneck Mafia!  What more do you want?


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

I know everyone's role and I take bribes.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

blybrook PE said:


> I already admitted being a member of the Redneck Mafia!  What more do you want?


Just spare me the banjo and we’re good for now.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

@NikR I vote @Audi driver, P.E.. He obviously knows something.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

ChebyshevII PE said:


> @NikR I vote @Audi driver, P.E.. He obviously knows something.


You can't vote for me, I'm invincible!


----------



## NikR_PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> @NikR I vote @Audi driver, P.E.. He obviously knows something.


NameError: name @Audi driver, P.E. is not defined in this game.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Audi driver said:


> You can't vote for me, I'm invincible!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NikR said:


> NameError: name @Audi driver, P.E. is not defined in this game.


This isn’t a loosely-typed game? Dang, I’ve been doing this all wrong.


----------



## NikR_PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> This isn’t a loosely-typed game? Dang, I’ve been doing this all wrong.


This is more like Fortran. All variables need to be defined at the beginning of the subroutine.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

NikR said:


> This is more like Fortran. All variables need to be defined at the beginning of the subroutine.


I'll recc any reference to "the mother code"


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

RBHeadge PE said:


> I'll recc any reference to "the mother code"


Challenge accepted.

Fortran sucks.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Challenge accepted.
> 
> Fortran sucks.


I am, of course, only joking.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Game=wrect dowhile loop=hahaha


----------



## RBHeadge PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Challenge accepted.
> 
> Fortran sucks.









Fortran was the language of choice for the same reason that three-legged races are popular.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

RBHeadge PE said:


> Fortran was the language of choice for the same reason that three-legged races are popular.


You mean, because people like putting themselves into impossible and potentially dangerous situations for the thrill of it?


----------



## leggo PE

I don't think the mafia would ever kill one of their own this early in the game.

At least, I wouldn't. 

#FOREVERMAFIAWINNER


----------



## NikR_PE

leggo PE said:


> I don't think the mafia would ever kill one of their own this early in the game.
> 
> At least, I wouldn't.
> 
> #FOREVERMAFIAWINNER


#bestwaytogetvotedoutfirstroundnextgame


----------



## RBHeadge PE

leggo PE said:


> I don't think the mafia would ever kill one of their own this early in the game.
> 
> At least, I wouldn't.


Agreed, there's no strategy behind it this early in the game. It _could_ have some use later in the game but only under very limited circumstances.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> You mean, because people like putting themselves into impossible and potentially dangerous situations for the thrill of it?


What makes this even funnier  and ironic is that almost everything nuclear was originally, if not currently, written in fortran.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

RBHeadge PE said:


> What makes this even funnier  and ironic is that almost everything nuclear was originally, if not currently, written in fortran.


My point precisely.


----------



## NikR_PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> My point precisely.


Unfortunately for us this is why we use it.

https://modelingguru.nasa.gov/docs/DOC-1762

...speed


----------



## RBHeadge PE

It's great if you only want to do science. If you want to more than that, find another language.


----------



## NikR_PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> It's great if you only want to do science. If you want to more than that, find another language.


Agreed


----------



## chart94 PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Is that an endorsement of going full troll come November?  _I mean wasn't going to keep the the long-con helpful-vet forever, but I wasn't planning on going full heel until 2021. _


You always came across like that  I’m not sure I can handle evil RB


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

chart94 said:


> You always came across like that  I’m not sure I can handle evil RB


----------



## Roarbark

chart94 said:


> i am just hurt that @Roarbark thinks i am mafia!! I am most certainly not mafia and i thought out of anyone @Roarbark my supposed "friend" would believe me..


@chart94 I don't really (hence "evidence-less vote"). I just needed someone without a vote already. ^ That was quite a reaction though. 



jean15paul said:


> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯ I just jumped on the leggo bandwagon to avoid getting eliminated myself. Nothing personal


You'd condemn a potential innocent with no evidence to save your own skin!?



Spoiler






ChebyshevII PE said:


> View attachment 13825





^Hehehe, it's back.

Btw how do you drop in spoiler tags? "[   ]   [/  ] ?"


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Roarbark said:


> Btw how do you drop in spoiler tags? "[   ]   [/  ] ?"





Spoiler



like this


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> What makes this even funnier  and ironic is that almost everything nuclear was originally, if not currently, written in fortran.


And almost everything NASA.
And Nastran.


----------



## chart94 PE

Roarbark said:


> @chart94 I don't really (hence "evidence-less vote"). I just needed someone without a vote already. ^ That was quite a reaction though.
> 
> You'd condemn a potential innocent with no evidence to save your own skin!?
> 
> Hehehe, it's back.
> 
> Btw how do you drop in spoiler tags? "[   ]   [/  ] ?"


lol @Roarbark im just messing around


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Roarbark said:


> jean15paul said:
> 
> 
> 
> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯ I just jumped on the leggo bandwagon to avoid getting eliminated myself. Nothing personal
> 
> 
> 
> You'd condemn a potential innocent with no evidence to save your own skin!?
Click to expand...

No idea who is innocent and who isn't. I just know that I'm innocent, so shouldn't be voted out.


----------



## NikR_PE

Roarbark said:


> [   ]   [/  ]


yup


----------



## leggo PE

I don't even know how to do spoilers hahaha. Or don't remember.


----------



## leggo PE

Spoiler



Is this it?


----------



## leggo PE

Ohhh I did it!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

chart94 said:


> You always came across like that  I’m not sure I can handle evil RB


Not a fan of the iggles colors release map? 



leggo PE said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Is this it?





Spoiler



yes


----------



## Roarbark

chart94 said:


> lol @Roarbark im just messing around





Spoiler



a likely story


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Someone say something interesting


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

jean15paul said:


> Someone say something interesting





Spoiler



something interesting


----------



## Roarbark

^ Saw that coming. 

Something actually interesting:
A domestic cow/American Bison hybrid is called a Beefalo. They are fertile.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Roarbark said:


> ^ Saw that coming.
> 
> Something actually interesting:
> A domestic cow/American Bison hybrid is called a Beefalo. They are fertile.


Yes. Their meat is pretty good, too. A little leaner than beef.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Roarbark said:


> ^ Saw that coming.
> 
> Something actually interesting:
> A domestic cow/American Bison hybrid is called a Beefalo. They are fertile.


I just posted this to my work slack. .... It's too quiet here too.


----------



## leggo PE

C'mon, who's gonna get the voting started? 

What, it's like you're afraid of getting lynched for being the first to vote or something.


----------



## Roarbark

I vote for Dwayne Elizondo Mountain Dew Herbert Camacho. (NikR, if there's any doubt, this isn't a real vote)


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Roarbark said:


> I vote for Dwayne Elizondo Mountain Dew Herbert Camacho.


That’s not my name, bro.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

leggo PE said:


> I don't even know how to do spoilers hahaha. Or don't remember.


Clearly a lie.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

That NikR seems suspicious.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Roarbark said:


> I vote for Dwayne Elizondo Mountain Dew Herbert Camacho.


----------



## leggo PE

Audi driver said:


> Clearly a lie.


Haha I figured it out by googling how to do spoilers in an online forum.

Mod win!


----------



## blybrook PE

@Ranger1316 (First game, IIRC)@vhab49_PE @tj_PE (Unknown - Potential townie)@RBHeadge PE @blybrook PE (Redneck Mafia - First Game)@chart94 @jean15paul (self proclaimed townie)@Roarbark @leggo PE (regular townie)@ChebyshevII PE

@NikR I vote for @Ranger1316 since he's been so quiet since the start of the game.


----------



## Roarbark

blybrook PE said:


> @Ranger1316 (First game, IIRC)@vhab49_PE @tj_PE (Unknown - Potential townie)@RBHeadge PE @blybrook PE (Redneck Mafia - First Game)@chart94 @jean15paul (self proclaimed townie)@Roarbark @leggo PE (regular townie)@ChebyshevII PE
> 
> @NikR I vote for @Ranger1316 since he's been so quiet since the start of the game.


I think he played last game, and got immediately lynched. And was the doc. Can anyone with better non-vacation memory confirm?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Roarbark said:


> I think he played last game, and got immediately lynched. And was the doc. Can anyone with better non-vacation memory confirm?


Yes, you are correct.


----------



## leggo PE

If it means anything (which it doesn't), I'd still set my sights on @ChebyshevII PE.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

leggo PE said:


> If it means anything (which it doesn't), I'd still set my sights on @ChebyshevII PE.


I’m flattered, but i’m taken.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

K. Need to vote.

@NikR I vote @vhab49_PE


----------



## leggo PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> K. Need to vote.
> 
> @NikR I vote @vhab49_PE


Stop voting for the female EBers.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

leggo PE said:


> Stop voting for the female EBers.


I assure you, the fact that vhab is female has no bearing on my choice of vote.


----------



## NikR_PE

30 minutes to go.  

I have 1 vote for @Ranger1316 and 1 vote for  @vhab49_PE


----------



## RBHeadge PE

I've got 10:00 PM


----------



## NikR_PE

Time up.

Hang on


----------



## Roarbark

*Hangs on*


----------



## Roarbark




----------



## NikR_PE

The town voted out @Ranger1316. He was regular townsfolk.


----------



## RBHeadge PE




----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Only 2 votes? Must have both been townies. If one was mafia the other mafia would have voted to try an save them.


----------



## Ranger1316




----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Dammit. I forgot to vote before I left the office.  Dodged that one.  Whew.


----------



## chart94 PE

This thread has not been bumping past couple days. I think we need more screengrabs  @RBHeadge PE @ChebyshevII PE


----------



## RBHeadge PE

You mean like this one?


----------



## chart94 PE

Thats more like it!!


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

So what happened overnight?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

RBHeadge PE said:


> You mean like this one?
> 
> View attachment 13827


Of what??? Math reveals the secrets of what???


----------



## RBHeadge PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Of what??? Math reveals the secrets of what???


https://www.quantamagazine.org/math-reveals-the-secrets-of-cells-feedback-circuitry-20190918/


----------



## NikR_PE

Its 7 am pacific. During the night "@ChebyshevII PE died in an unfortunate smelting accident."


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NikR said:


> Its 7 am pacific. During the night "@ChebyshevII PE died in an unfortunate smelting accident."


Smelting, huh? Smelts like BS to me.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

What's a CompE doing near a smelter anyway?


----------



## NikR_PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> What's a CompE doing near a smelter anyway?


recycling circuit boards I guess.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Remaining players:

@vhab49_PE

@RBHeadge PE

@chart94

@blybrook PE

@Roarbark

@jean15paul


----------



## chart94 PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> What's a CompE doing near a smelter anyway?


Maybe he was upset at his printer ala office space?!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

chart94 said:


> Maybe he was upset at his printer ala office space?!


----------



## User1

well, the doc hasn't successfully saved anyone right?

and the cop hasn't gotten any mafia voted out

maybe one is already dedded?

i was gonna vote for @ChebyshevII PE yesterday AM but I got dedded. Glad I didn't point fingers prematurely. Sorry, friend.


----------



## leggo PE

I pointed fingers in the wrong direction, sorry @ChebyshevII PE!

But now you're with the cool kids, aka the Ded kids.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

tj_PE said:


> i was gonna vote for @ChebyshevII PE yesterday AM but I got dedded. Glad I didn't point fingers prematurely. Sorry, friend.


All is forgiven. 



leggo PE said:


> I pointed fingers in the wrong direction, sorry @ChebyshevII PE!


I guess we’re even now, huh?


----------



## chart94 PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> All is forgiven.
> 
> I guess we’re even now, huh?


Poor cheb just keeps drawing the wrath in this game


----------



## User1

maybe it's because he started this whole thing and we all subconsciously think he knows everything and must, therefore, always be mafia


----------



## NikR_PE

Or maybe @ChebyshevII PE is just AI who wants us to waste our time while hating each other, so he can take all our jobs.


----------



## chart94 PE

NikR said:


> Or maybe @ChebyshevII PE is just AI who wants us to waste our time while hating each other, so he can take all our jobs.


whilst drinking beer


----------



## blybrook PE

Things are getting spooky for the townies. Our numbers are dwindling. We've only got one or two votes left until the hoodlums rule the town...


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

chart94 said:


> Poor cheb just keeps drawing the wrath in this game






tj_PE said:


> maybe it's because he started this whole thing and we all subconsciously think he knows everything and must, therefore, always be mafia


Or it could be because I screwed things up so badly last game.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NikR said:


> Or maybe @ChebyshevII PE is just AI who wants us to waste our time while hating each other, so he can take all our jobs.


CRAP I’VE BEEN FOUND OUT


----------



## chart94 PE

blybrook PE said:


> Things are getting spooky for the townies. Our numbers are dwindling. We've only got one or two votes left until the hoodlums rule the town...


its getting to close right now.. We gotta get the lynching tonight correct!! i like my guts without being full of lead but if the town falls to the mob we townies are screwed!!!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

tj_PE said:


> ...we all subconsciously think he knows everything and must, therefore, always be mafia


This, for sure.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

NikR said:


> Or maybe @ChebyshevII PE is just AI who wants us to waste our time while hating each other, so he can take all our jobs.


^this


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

It should be noted that I have never once been Mafia since starting this game.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> It should be noted that I have never once been Mafia since starting this game.


cheby is mafia in round 8 confirmed.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Dangit, I was 50% sure Cheb was mafia. Yeah we gotta get a mafia today.

I'm going to start. Roarbark was pushing pretty hard in PM to find out if I am cop or doc. I'm guessing he's mafia.

@NikR I'm voting for @Roarbark


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Allow me to help the winnowing process.

@ChebyshevII PE was the cop.

On the first day, he investigate me. He discovered that I am a normal townie and started a PM conversation with me that evening - revealing that he was the cop and investigated me etc etc. The next day he investigated @blybrook PE, discovering that he too is a regular townie. Bly was invited to the conversation last-evening.

Cheby and Bly can corroborate my story; with the exception that Cheby can't actually confirm that he was the cop (because of the rules).

With this new information. The narrows the potential field down to:

jean, roar, vhab, and chart.

Two of which are mafia.

Everyone has been quiet this round, so there isn't a whole lot of other inferences to be made. Anything else I post would be purely circumstantial.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

jean15paul said:


> Dangit, I was 50% sure Cheb was mafia. Yeah we gotta get a mafia today.
> 
> I'm going to start. Roarbark was pushing pretty hard in PM to find out if I am cop or doc. I'm guessing he's mafia.
> 
> @NikR I'm voting for @Roarbark


When was he asking?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

RBHeadge PE said:


> Allow me to help the winnowing process.
> 
> @ChebyshevII PE was the cop.
> 
> On the first day, he investigate me. He discovered that I am a normal townie and started a PM conversation with me that evening - revealing that he was the cop and investigated me etc etc. The next day he investigated @blybrook PE, discovering that he too is a regular townie. Bly was invited to the conversation last-evening.
> 
> Cheby and Bly can corroborate my story; with the exception that Cheby can't actually confirm that he was the cop (because of the rules).
> 
> With this new information. The narrows the potential field down to:
> 
> jean, roar, vhab, and chart.
> 
> Two of which are mafia.
> 
> Everyone has been quiet this round, so there isn't a whole lot of other inferences to be made. Anything else I post would be purely circumstantial.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

So as not to be misinterpreted with my gif choice...

Aside from the parts that I am not allowed to confirm (or deny), everything that @RBHeadge PE says is true.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

NikR said:


> Or maybe @ChebyshevII PE is just AI who wants us to waste our time while hating each other, so he can take all our jobs.


I was trying to figure out the reference to Al.  I was like WHO.T.F. is AL?!?!

I think needs more coffee, less work and perhaps a nice long vacation.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

vhab49_PE said:


> I was trying to figure out the reference to Al.  I was like WHO.T.F. is AL?!?!
> 
> I think needs more coffee, less work and perhaps a nice long vacation.


For the record, my name’s not Al.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> For the record, my name’s not Al.


Does that include names which can be shortened to "Al", like: Albert, Allen, Alan, etc?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

RBHeadge PE said:


> Does that include names which can be shortened to "Al", like: Albert, Allen, Alan, etc?


Yes, it does.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Cool, thanks... ABDULLAH


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

RBHeadge PE said:


> Cool, thanks... ABDULLAH


Nope.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

14 down 986 to go


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

@ChebyshevII PE is your name Michael, John, or Chris?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

jean15paul said:


> @ChebyshevII PE is your name Michael, John, or Chris?


No to all 3.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

@ChebyshevII PE is your name Nguyen?


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> When was he asking?


The day a couple people voted for me. Said he would change his vote to someone else if I let him know that I'm cop or doc.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

jean15paul said:


> @ChebyshevII PE is your name Nguyen?


Would it be a “Nguyen-Nguyen” situation if it was?

(Maybe. Maybe not.)


----------



## User1

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Nope.


can you not sing the song when you ded


----------



## User1

@ChebyshevII PE


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

> 2 minutes ago, tj_PE said:
> 
> @ChebyshevII PE



Right. Sorry. Slipped my mind.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

RBHeadge PE said:


> Remaining players:
> 
> @vhab49_PE
> 
> @RBHeadge PE
> 
> @chart94
> 
> @blybrook PE
> 
> @Roarbark
> 
> @jean15paul


Why y'all keep leaving me out like this? I mean it's only helping me win, but why?


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Would it be a “Nguyen-Nguyen” situation if it was?
> 
> (Maybe. Maybe not.)


possibilities
https://www.infoplease.com/us/miscellaneous/most-popular-names


----------



## leggo PE

K, I'm sorry to say this, but since @ChebyshevII PE was a townie like me (except he was maybe a special one), my suspicions are now on @vhab49_PE. This 'forgetting to vote before leaving work' is a pretty convenient excuse to me...

Don't worry, I still love you, vhab! I can't vote to lynch you anyway, so this is the ultimate passive aggressive love/hate thing to do, trying to sway other people's opinions to get the townies to win.


----------



## User1

for some reason i wanna say vhab and roar who is eternally mafia

but then jean15paul seems to be trying to convince people of something? and rb hasn't analyzed yet this round? 

so

basically anybody left could be mafia.


----------



## Roarbark

jean15paul said:


> Dangit, I was 50% sure Cheb was mafia. Yeah we gotta get a mafia today.
> 
> I'm going to start. Roarbark was pushing pretty hard in PM to find out if I am cop or doc. I'm guessing he's mafia.
> 
> @NikR I'm voting for @Roarbark


Yeah.... that would be a lie*. We've pmed, but very little this game, and with no mention of ^^^. 

*EDIT: Wait... I actually did ask him that, one time, immediately after he asked me what my role was. Not sure if that counts as "pushing pretty hard"... 

@NikR I vote for @jean15paul in case I don't get a chance to later.


----------



## Roarbark

Off to meeting(s)!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

leggo PE said:


> K, I'm sorry to say this, but since @ChebyshevII PE was a townie like me (except he was maybe a special one), my suspicions are now on @vhab49_PE. This 'forgetting to vote before leaving work' is a pretty convenient excuse to me...
> 
> Don't worry, I still love you, vhab! I can't vote to lynch you anyway, so this is the ultimate passive aggressive love/hate thing to do, trying to sway other people's opinions to get the townies to win.


Man, its been a shitstorm of a week, and now this?  Gah, I knew I shoulda skipped this one.  

Anyway, it's okay, I'll forgive you... eventually.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

tj_PE said:


> and rb hasn't analyzed yet this round?
> 
> so
> 
> basically anybody left could be mafia.


pretty much


----------



## RBHeadge PE

@NikR I vote for @vhab49_PE


----------



## User1

I feel slightly offended that I got NO PMS this round

You're all mafia to me.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

In fairness the mafia so ded'd you pretty fast this round. And apparently pm'ing someone on day 1 is a sign of mafia?


----------



## leggo PE

tj_PE said:


> I feel slightly offended that I got NO PMS this round
> 
> You're all mafia to me.


This is how I feel, too.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

RBHeadge PE said:


> In fairness the mafia so ded'd you pretty fast this round. And apparently pm'ing someone on day 1 is a sign of mafia?


It was last game. (Even though I was terribly wrong)


----------



## RBHeadge PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> It was last game. (Even though I was terribly wrong)


that wasn't a poke at anyone in particular. The whole group has some comically weird rules.


----------



## Roarbark

Roarbark said:


> Yeah.... that would be a lie*. We've pmed, but very little this game, and with no mention of ^^^.
> 
> *EDIT: Wait... I actually did ask him that, one time, immediately after he asked me what my role was. Not sure if that counts as "pushing pretty hard"...
> 
> @NikR I vote for @jean15paul in case I don't get a chance to later.


Revising my prior message, and re-posting.


----------



## chart94 PE

@NikR I vote for @Roarbark


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Roarbark said:


> Yeah.... that would be a lie*. We've pmed, but very little this game, and with no mention of ^^^.
> 
> *EDIT: Wait... I actually did ask him that, one time, immediately after he asked me what my role was. Not sure if that counts as "pushing pretty hard"...
> 
> @NikR I vote for @jean15paul in case I don't get a chance to later.






tj_PE said:


> for some reason i wanna say vhab and roar who is eternally mafia
> 
> but then jean15paul seems to be trying to convince people of something? and rb hasn't analyzed yet this round?
> 
> so
> 
> basically anybody left could be mafia.


I must admit, it's not strong evidence. But my 20% suspicion of Roarbark is better than my 0% suspicion of anyone else. ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

I'm guessing that Roar and RB are mafia


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

jean15paul said:


> I'm guessing that Roar and RB are mafia


I got nothing on Roar, but I’ve already publicly stated that RB is clean.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

RBHeadge PE said:


> that wasn't a poke at anyone in particular. The whole group has some comically weird rules.


I know, I know. I just like kicking myself, apparently.


----------



## User1

ChebyshevII PE said:


> I got nothing on Roar, but I’ve already publicly stated that RB is clean.


If reports are accurate, 

@vhab49_PE a/b/c

@RBHeadge PE townie

@chart94 a/b/c

@blybrook PE townie

@Roarbark a

@jean15paul b

I don't think @jean15paul would accuse a fellow maf, so if he's maf, @Roarbark is not. and vice versa. So options are 

A) vhab and roar or chart and roar

B) vhab and jean15 or chart and jean15

C) vhab and chart

So I would vote for either jean15 or roar tonight? IDK DONT DED ANYONE ON MY ACCOUNT PLS


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Allow me to help the winnowing process.
> 
> @ChebyshevII PE was the cop.
> 
> On the first day, he investigate me. He discovered that I am a normal townie and started a PM conversation with me that evening - revealing that he was the cop and investigated me etc etc. The next day he investigated @blybrook PE, discovering that he too is a regular townie. Bly was invited to the conversation last-evening.
> 
> Cheby and Bly can corroborate my story; with the exception that Cheby can't actually confirm that he was the cop (because of the rules).
> 
> With this new information. The narrows the potential field down to:
> 
> jean, roar, vhab, and chart.
> 
> Two of which are mafia.
> 
> Everyone has been quiet this round, so there isn't a whole lot of other inferences to be made. Anything else I post would be purely circumstantial.


I forgot about that... Hm. Is this right

@Ranger1316  (regular townie)
@vhab49_PE 
@tj_PE (killed by mafia)
@RBHeadge PE (claimed to be townie by cop investigation)
@blybrook PE (claimed to be townie by cop investigation by RB)
@chart94 
@jean15paul (I know I'm innocent, but you may not believe me)  
@Roarbark 
@leggo PE (regular townie)
@ChebyshevII PE (killed by mafia, claimed to be cop by RB)


----------



## User1

I also suspect that Either bly or rb will be murdered in the night because the mafia won't want to decrease their potential number of accused


----------



## blybrook PE

^^ Looks right to me.  Dang meetings nearly all day so far.  My vote will be delayed until after the next telecon finishes...


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

tj_PE said:


> If reports are accurate,
> 
> @vhab49_PE a/b
> 
> @RBHeadge PE townie
> 
> @chart94 a/b
> 
> @blybrook PE townie
> 
> @Roarbark a
> 
> @jean15paul b
> 
> I don't think @jean15paul would accuse a fellow maf, so if he's maf, @Roarbark is not. and vice versa. So options are
> 
> A) vhab and roar or chart and roar
> 
> B) vhab and jean15 or chart and jean15
> 
> So I would vote for either jean15 or roar tonight? IDK DONT DED ANYONE ON MY ACCOUNT PLS


That's logical. Me or Roar would seem to give a 50-50 shot, unless we're both townies and are completely off base. Using you approach you can't really say me and Roar are a/b. We're probably not both mafia, but we could both be townies.
This game is hard.


----------



## blybrook PE

tj_PE said:


> I also suspect that Either bly or rb will be murdered in the night because the mafia won't want to decrease their potential number of accused


If the doc hasn't been off'd yet, then maybe they'll save a townie


----------



## User1

jean15paul said:


> That's logical. Me or Roar would seem to give a 50-50 shot, unless we're both townies and are completely off base. Using you approach you can't really say me and Roar are a/b. We're probably not both mafia, but we could both be townies.
> This game is hard.


tru

amend to 

C) chart and vhab


----------



## User1

blybrook PE said:


> If the doc hasn't been off'd yet, then maybe they'll save a townie


hopefully the right one!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

_comes back from dentist_

Hey guys what did I miss while I was...

_sees lots of logic statements and __accusations_

ohh, this might take a while


----------



## User1

RBHeadge PE said:


> _comes back from dentist_
> 
> Hey guys what did I miss while I was...
> 
> _sees lots of logic statements and __accusations_
> 
> ohh, this might take a while


when you don't spell it all out for us, this is what we're left with. you should have spent your time at the dentist more efficiently.


----------



## User1

WAIT @RBHeadge PE went to the dentist. probably got gold teeth. def mafia.


----------



## blybrook PE

tj_PE said:


> WAIT @RBHeadge PE went to the dentist. probably got gold teeth. def mafia.


Gold teeth, HA!  

My telecon in 10 minutes is with a representative of the lead/zinc mine.  Fresh lead, can't beat it!  Redneck Mafia for life!


----------



## leggo PE

tj_PE said:


> If reports are accurate,
> 
> @vhab49_PE a/b/c
> 
> @RBHeadge PE townie
> 
> @chart94 a/b/c
> 
> @blybrook PE townie
> 
> @Roarbark a
> 
> @jean15paul b
> 
> I don't think @jean15paul would accuse a fellow maf, so if he's maf, @Roarbark is not. and vice versa. So options are
> 
> A) vhab and roar or chart and roar
> 
> B) vhab and jean15 or chart and jean15
> 
> C) vhab and chart
> 
> So I would vote for either jean15 or roar tonight? IDK DONT DED ANYONE ON MY ACCOUNT PLS


Why wouldn't your nonexistent vote be for @vhab49_PE? It looks like she's a confirmed mafia per this list?


----------



## leggo PE

Wait, I had a dentist appointment today too!


----------



## leggo PE

#twinsies


----------



## User1

leggo PE said:


> Why wouldn't your nonexistent vote be for @vhab49_PE? It looks like she's a confirmed cop per this list?


cop?

i thought the cop was ded

options a and b have non vhab options within the options


----------



## chart94 PE

@NikR given new information and way he has been acting I vote for @jean15paul


----------



## Roarbark

Dammit people, I'm supposed to be working. Stop making this game so dang interesting.


----------



## leggo PE

tj_PE said:


> cop?
> 
> i thought the cop was ded
> 
> options a and b have non vhab options within the options


Oops, typo. Meant mafia. Haha, must have still had @RBHeadge PE's list in my head. Editing appropriately.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

tj_PE said:


> WAIT @RBHeadge PE went to the dentist. probably got gold teeth. def mafia.


----------



## blybrook PE

@NikR, I'm voting for @vhab49_PE as being mafia.  It'll probably come back to bite me as a night kill though.  Hopefully the townies get it right tonight!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Whew, this is stressful. And I’m already dead.




I’m busy until about 9:30 or so tonight...i’ll Check back after the aftermath.

Good luck, townies! Avenge my death...


----------



## NikR_PE

2 more hours. I have

@Roarbark 1

@jean15paul 2

@vhab49_PE 2


----------



## RBHeadge PE

@NikR I change my vote to @jean15paul


----------



## Roarbark

@ChebyshevII PE Thank you for your sacrifice.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Dangit RB.

@NikR, I'd like to change my vote to @vhab49_PE, even though I think she innocent.

What's the current vote count?


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Vote count? Anyone?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NikR said:


> 2 more hours. I have
> 
> @Roarbark 0
> 
> @jean15paul 3
> 
> @vhab49_PE 2


----------



## NikR_PE

1 more hour. I have

@jean15paul 3

@vhab49_PE 2


----------



## Roarbark

jean15paul said:


> I'd like to change my vote to @vhab49_PE, even though I think she innocent.


Please don't vote for innocent people.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Roarbark said:


> Please don't vote for innocent people.


Cool, so let's all switch off of me and @vhab49_PE, and vote for someone else


----------



## User1

vhab and roar

chart and roar

chart and jean15

vhab and chart


----------



## User1

i suspect chart based on who people are voting for right now.


----------



## User1

and vhab next


----------



## Roarbark

tj_PE said:


> vhab and roar
> 
> chart and roar
> 
> chart and jean15
> 
> vhab and chart


No vhab and jean15?    Edit: Oh, based on the vote switch?


----------



## User1

just on statistics of my super scientific tally

@vhab49_PE

@RBHeadge PE

@chart94

@blybrook PE

@Roarbark

@jean15paul

tagging erryone to remind to vote or evaluate!


----------



## User1

Roarbark said:


> No vhab and jean15?


took it out bc jean voted for vhab


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

blybrook PE said:


> @NikR, I'm voting for @vhab49_PE as being mafia.  It'll probably come back to bite me as a night kill though.  Hopefully the townies get it right tonight!


WTF man.  For that, even though I know it is pointless, @NikR, I vote for @blybrook PE.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

tj_PE said:


> took it out bc jean voted for vhab


Why you hating on me so bad today, tj?


----------



## User1

vhab49_PE said:


> Why you hating on me so bad today, tj?


no hate! just my unscientific statistics!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Also, I set a timer to remind me to come vote tonight... and thought I missed it again.  This 7p is a really hard conversion for me for some reason, and my people all live in that time zone.  Sig.


----------



## User1

vhab49_PE said:


> Also, I set a timer to remind me to come vote tonight... and thought I missed it again.  This 7p is a really hard conversion for me for some reason, and my people all live in that time zone.  Sig.


why are you voting for bly when he's tentatively confirmed a townie? suspish!

why wouldnt you vote for jean? are you working together? suspish!

seeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

tj_PE said:


> why are you voting for bly when he's tentatively confirmed a townie? suspish!
> 
> why wouldnt you vote for jean? are you working together? suspish!
> 
> seeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


Its a spite vote... and I don't want to contribute to a lynching!


----------



## User1

vhab49_PE said:


> Its a spite vote... and I don't want to contribute to a lynching!


but you could pile on to keep yourself safe for sure, but you dont want to pile on jean? whyyyyy :dunno:  do you know he gonna change his vote?


----------



## User1

see, everyone, this is what happens when I don't have any private messages talking strategy. lol


----------



## User1

PS I COULD TOTALLY BE WRONG IM JUST PLAYING DEVILS ADVOCATE OKAY


----------



## User1

now i think everyone is mafia. again.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Foster kittens are terrifed of the upstairs.  Its kinda cute... yet annoying at the same time.


----------



## blybrook PE

vhab49_PE said:


> Its a spite vote... and I don't want to contribute to a lynching!


Best to be part of the lynching if it's in the right direction.  Unless you know the majority of the votes are for a co-conspirator / mafia member


----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## DoctorWho-PE

blybrook PE said:


> Best to be part of the lynching if it's in the right direction.  Unless you know the majority of the votes are for a co-conspirator / mafia member


But I just don't know its the right direction!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

blybrook PE said:


> Best to be part of the lynching if it's in the right direction.  Unless you know the majority of the votes are for a co-conspirator / mafia member


Also, it may be I get to be a part of the lynching anywho.  Yay me!


----------



## blybrook PE

vhab49_PE said:


> Also, it may be I get to be a part of the lynching anywho.  Yay me!


That's looking at it in a different light!


----------



## User1

vhab49_PE said:


> Foster kittens are terrifed of the upstairs.  Its kinda cute... yet annoying at the same time.


deflecting!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

tj_PE said:


> took it out bc jean voted for vhab


while proclaming my innocence I might add.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Also, my kid  is researching trusses.... his homework is to determine what kind of trusses the new Raiders staduim is made out of.


----------



## User1

STILL DEFLECTING

GUYSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## RBHeadge PE

vhab49_PE said:


> Also, my kid  is researching trusses.... his homework is to determine what kind of trusses the new Raiders staduim is made out of.


Do the trusses matter if the foundation is Davis and Gruden? 







What year is your kid?


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

tj_PE said:


> STILL DEFLECTING
> 
> GUYSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


W.T.F. TJ


----------



## User1

IMN SO STRESSED OUT BUT IM ALSO DED


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Do the trusses matter if the foundation is Davis and Gruden?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What year is your kid?


12year,7th grade.


----------



## User1

vhab49_PE said:


> W.T.F. TJ


i really hope im wrong ♥


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

tj_PE said:


> IMN SO STRESSED OUT BUT IM ALSO DED


If I was ded, I think I would be the less stress, since I just won't care anymores.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

tj_PE said:


> i really hope im wrong ♥


I'm just pasing time... waiting to hear my fate.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

the endgame is the worst


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

@NikR... I withdraw my vote for @blybrook PE


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

I stand in peaceful protest.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Looks like the votes aren't changing. I guess I'll have to spill my guts before my guts get spilled. Everything I've said this round in the main thread and PM has been true except for one thing. When I told Roarbark that I'm a regular townie that was a lie. I'm the doctor. Even if admitting this now saves me from this lynching, I'm sure I'll get killed by the mafia tonight, but at this point, whatever. I protected Cheby on night 1 and vhab on night 2. I told all this to RB, Cheby, and Blybrook today after RB's cop explaination convinced me. But either they didn't believe me, or it was all a con and they are mafia. (Probably just didn't believe me.) 

At this point I'm dead either today or tonight. If I die today and the mafia gets someone tonight, that's game I think.


----------



## blybrook PE

vhab49_PE said:


> I stand in peaceful protest.


or curl up like the kitty?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

vhab49_PE said:


> 12year,7th grade.


Maybe it's because I went to Philly public schools, but aren't mechanics of trusses a bit advanced for middle school?


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Maybe it's because I went to Philly public schools, but aren't mechanics of trusses a bit advanced for middle school?


They aren't really loking at the mechanics... just form as far as I am aware.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

ah, makes more sense


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Maybe it's because I went to Philly public schools, but aren't mechanics of trusses a bit advanced for middle school?


Although apparently they have to answer what the designers might have had to consider in the design of the truss.


----------



## blybrook PE

I doubt there's more than 2 mafia members in this round, I could be wrong.  I'll never know.  Jean did reveal being the doctor in a separate PM.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

I feel sad that nobody tried to PM me this round.  I guess being mafia last time put a bad taste in peoples mouth.


----------



## NikR_PE

Its 7 pm pacific. Please put your NCEES approved pencils down.

The town voted out @jean15paul. He was the doctor.


----------



## chart94 PE

Well doesn’t matter now I suppose we will know once @NikR tells us who the person we lynched was


----------



## RBHeadge PE

ohh fuck me


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

I guess I should have been more specific and said that RB must not believe me, because he voted for me after that.


----------



## Roarbark

Are you fucking kidding me?


----------



## chart94 PE

So who’s all left? @NikR or is that it?


----------



## NikR_PE

People left:

@chart94

@RBHeadge PE

@Roarbark

@blybrook PE

@vhab49_PE

Game goes on.

I see sleepless night in the future for 3 of you.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Maybe the mafia will feel charitable and not off anyone tonight.


----------



## Roarbark

I am... surprised.... ug...


----------



## NikR_PE

jean15paul said:


> Maybe the mafia will feel charitable and not off anyone tonight.


Because that's exactly how the mafia operates.


----------



## NikR_PE

Question for @ChebyshevII PE and other game mod alumni. Why was @jean15paul not allowed to show a sceencap of my message to prove he is the doc. Wouldn't that be equivalent to a doc showing their license or the cop showing their badge IRL.


----------



## Roarbark

NikR said:


> Question for @ChebyshevII PE and other game mod alumni. Why was @jean15paul not allowed to show a sceencap of my message to prove he is the doc. Wouldn't that be equivalent to a doc showing their license or the cop showing their badge IRL.


IMO it's just more fun/in the spirit of the game to have to rely on someone's word.

Thematically you have a point about badge/license. But people make fake licenses as well.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

He could have shown the screengrab, we just asked him not to bother since screengrabs have ended so poorly in the past.


----------



## Roarbark

NikR said:


> Its 7 pm pacific. Please put your NCEES approved pencils down.
> 
> The town voted out @jean15paul. He was the doctor.


I want to laugh react because of the NCEES comment, but then there's the part about murdering the doctor...


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Getting killed kinda sucks, but all that exposition felt good. 

@ChebyshevII PE @leggo PE will y'all show me around the afterlife? Where do the nerds hang out? And why do we spell it "ded"?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

@NikR to help save everyone's Friday and weekend, you might as well do the cointoss(es) now for tomorrow evening and possibly Saturday night.


----------



## NikR_PE

Roarbark said:


> make fake licenses


Do you know any who make PE licences?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Good game everyone! That was tense and fun!


----------



## NikR_PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> @NikR to help save everyone's Friday and weekend, you might as well do the cointoss(es) now for tomorrow evening and possibly Saturday night.


I am ok with it. If all the remaining players agree to it.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Roarbark said:


> I want to laugh react because of the NCEES comment, but then there's the part about murdering the doctor...


Technically, we could just run them out of town.... and save on the murder.


----------



## Roarbark

asdf


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> @NikR to help save everyone's Friday and weekend, you might as well do the cointoss(es) now for tomorrow evening and possibly Saturday night.


I don't get it.


----------



## chart94 PE

Read my upcoming memoir


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

NikR said:


> Do you know any who make PE licences?


This


----------



## Roarbark

vhab49_PE said:


> I don't get it.


1 person gets murdered tonight. 

Then it's 2v2 mafia to townie Lynch. Coin toss for win, or for 1 mafia death. LYNCH
Mafia murders 1 more townie at night.
Then its 1v1 Lynch coin toss for win.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

vhab49_PE said:


> Technically, we could just run them out of town.... and save on the murder.


I'm cool with joining the mafia too.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Roarbark said:


> 1 person gets murdered tonight.
> 
> Then it's 2v2 mafia to townie Lynch. Coin toss for win, or for 1 mafia death. LYNCH
> Mafia murders 1 more townie at night.
> Then its 1v1 Lynch coin toss for win.


But once the number of mafia equals number of townies, mafia wins, right?


----------



## NikR_PE

vhab49_PE said:


> But once the number of mafia equals number of townies, mafia wins, right?


Negative.  When mafia outnumber the townies mafia wins.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

NikR said:


> Negative.  When mafia outnumber the townies mafia wins.


Sweet.  

Is that a rule change?

Hmm, must not be.... but I thought that was how the last game the mafia won ended, the mafia and townies were equal.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

vhab49_PE said:


> But once the number of mafia equals number of townies, mafia wins, right?


Are you thinking of the last round? It was tied post lynch, with the doctor dead. The mafia was guaranteed a nightkill and would win in the morning. It was sped up for convenience.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Are you thinking of the last round? It was tied post lynch, with the doctor dead. The mafia was guaranteed a nightkill and would win in the morning. It was sped up for convenience.


ahh, perhaps that is what I am thinking.  I tend to lose focus byt the end of the week.  I blame my kids.


----------



## chart94 PE

chart94 said:


> Read my upcoming memoir
> 
> View attachment 13842


Can I just say this is being under appreciated right now


----------



## chart94 PE

Granted I’m bumping my own post... kinda sad now that I think about it


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

NikR said:


> I am ok with it. If all the remaining players agree to it.


I'm good either way.


----------



## blybrook PE

I'm good either way.  Should be able to play one more round before heading back into the field for a few days.


----------



## Roarbark

chart94 said:


> Can I just say this is being under appreciated right now


I ignore art by criminals. (technically that's a lie, cause some graffiti is beautiful)

@NikR I'm okay with a fast forward.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

blybrook PE said:


> I'm good either way.  Should be able to play one more round before heading back into the field for a few days.


I think a solid chunk of us are out of the office next week too.


----------



## chart94 PE

Yeah I’m gone so I’m ok with this


----------



## NikR_PE

Lets continue as usual tomorrow. If we head towards a coinflip again then we can expidite to skip weekend play.


----------



## User1

jean15paul said:


> Getting killed kinda sucks, but all that exposition felt good.
> 
> @ChebyshevII PE @leggo PE will y'all show me around the afterlife? Where do the nerds hang out? And why do we spell it "ded"?


Wow thanks for forgetting that I'm ded too. Rude


----------



## User1

I tried to help you guysssssss


----------



## User1

Tbh I didn't know any facts and still don't.


----------



## User1

But imma stand by chart and vhab


----------



## User1

For the fucking record


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

tj_PE said:


> Wow thanks for forgetting that I'm ded too. Rude


Sorry. I didn't list everyone. Just those I thought might put up with me.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Sorry all, I was in the field the last few hours.

Oy, that was rough. Let me try to answer your questions.

1) screengrabs: highly discouraged due to reasons already mentioned.

2) last game: after the final lynch there were three townies and three mafia. Chart called the game because the mafia would have won by default the next morning.

3) that was a good game.


----------



## NikR_PE

This is earlier than actual time but I dont think the mafia are gonna change their pick. So...

Last night @blybrook PE who was doing a little geotechnical field work and fell victim to a slope stability issue.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

@NikR I'm vote for @chart94.

It's out of respect for a tight game.


----------



## blybrook PE

NikR said:


> This is earlier than actual time but I dont think the mafia are gonna change their pick. So...
> 
> Last night @blybrook PE who was doing a little geotechnical field work and fell victim to a slope stability issue.


The damn storage piles have such a high angle of repose...  At least it was the zinc pile, the lead would have caused issues with the cremation process...


----------



## leggo PE

Guys and gals, and it's nothing personal... Why didn't you lunch @vhab49_PE yesterday? She's a mafiosa!!!

K, I don't really know that, but I'm highly suspicious just like @tj_PE.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

leggo PE said:


> Guys and gals, and it's nothing personal... Why didn't you lunch @vhab49_PE yesterday? She's a mafiosa!!!
> 
> K, I don't really know that, but I'm highly suspicious just like @tj_PE.


vhab would like to be lunched... will someone please take me out for lunch?


----------



## leggo PE

vhab49_PE said:


> vhab would like to be lunched... will someone please take me out for lunch?


Hahahahahaha oh my goodness, best mafia typo yet by me!


----------



## leggo PE

I'm leaving it be.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

leggo PE said:


> Guys and gals, and it's nothing personal... Why didn't you lunch @vhab49_PE yesterday? She's a mafiosa!!!
> 
> K, I don't really know that, but I'm highly suspicious just like @tj_PE.


When I wrote up my reveal in the thread I intentionally left out a sentence explaining that 'because mafia=2 and I have two witnesses I logically can't be mafia' because I figured that the mafia would try to spin my thesis as a mafia ploy *cough* last game *cough*. Anyone who tried that move would be cemented as mafia in my mind. @jean15paul did that.

Via other, less certain, methods we were able to peg @vhab49_PE as the other mafia. There was an internal discussion with @chart94 (d'oh) about who to vote for first. For a while it was going to be a tie, left to the coin, until I realized that it could end in a three way tie not in our favor. I switched to @jean15paul because I believed the method in the first para to be more certain.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

vhab49_PE said:


> vhab would like to be lunched... will someone please take me out for lunch?


Happy to.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Audi driver said:


> Happy to.


Excellent.


----------



## NikR_PE

@RBHeadge PE @vhab49_PE @chart94 @Roarbark

you guys want to get voting done now and  can conclude this game today. 

FYI, I have noted your vote RB


----------



## RBHeadge PE

I'm good with that, but @Roarbark hadn't logged in yet. Still early there.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

I should be around all day.  Except I'm about to go find me some lunch.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

So in other words, you're getting lunched?


----------



## NikR_PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> I'm good with that, but @Roarbark hadn't logged in yet. Still early there.


Yeah. Lets wait for him.


----------



## Roarbark

NikR said:


> @RBHeadge PE @vhab49_PE @chart94 @Roarbark
> 
> you guys want to get voting done now and  can conclude this game today.
> 
> FYI, I have noted your vote RB


@NikR I vote for @chart94


----------



## chart94 PE

@NikR I vote for @RBHeadge PE.

@vhab49_PE take note!


----------



## chart94 PE

Roarbark said:


> @NikR I vote for @chart94


Can’t wait for this horrid round to be over so we can be friends again lol


----------



## Roarbark

vhab49_PE said:


> I should be around all day.  Except I'm about to go find me some lunch.








Have a good lunching!


----------



## Roarbark

chart94 said:


> @NikR I vote for @RBHeadge PE.
> 
> @vhab49_PE take note!


Your friends have left you in favor of lunch, you're all alone in here Chart.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Roarbark said:


> Have a good lunching!


“Do you think we’ll win?”

”It would take a miracle.”


----------



## NikR_PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> “Do you think we’ll win?”
> 
> ”It would take a miracle.”


well you do have a 50% chance.


----------



## Roarbark

Okay, I'm going to actually brush my teeth and go to work now.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Fine. @NikR I vote for @RBHeadge PE.


----------



## RBHeadge PE




----------



## NikR_PE

I have @chart94 - 2 votes

and @RBHeadge PE - 2 votes.

Randomizer says....

@RBHeadge PE was lynched. Mafia wins. Y'all must have figured out by now @vhab49_PE and @chart94 were mafia, @ChebyshevII PE was the cop, and @jean15paul was the doc.

Let the healing of friendship begin


----------



## blybrook PE

Good game.  Depending on timing for next round, I can join in again.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Good game all.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

blybrook PE said:


> The damn storage piles have such a high angle of repose...  At least it was the zinc pile, the lead would have caused issues with the cremation process...


HAHAHA. Our conveyor elevator calculator.
View attachment 13847


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

NikR said:


> Let the healing of friendship begin


----------



## Roarbark

NikR said:


> I have @chart94 - 2 votes
> 
> and @RBHeadge PE - 2 votes.
> 
> Randomizer says....
> 
> @RBHeadge PE was lynched. Mafia wins. Y'all must have figured out by now @vhab49_PE and @chart94 were mafia, @ChebyshevII PE was the cop, and @jean15paul was the doc.
> 
> Let the healing of friendship begin


dangit. Well played maf. I survived to the end for once. Does this mean I live happily ever after with my new mafia overlords?


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Roarbark said:


> dangit. Well played maf. I survived to the end for once. Does this mean I live happily ever after with my new mafia overlords?


Yes, we invite you to join our Mafia club.


----------



## chart94 PE

Roarbark said:


> dangit. Well played maf. I survived to the end for once. Does this mean I live happily ever after with my new mafia overlords?


Of course! You are now part of the family don’t ever go against the family! Lol


----------



## Roarbark

chart94 said:


> Of course! You are now part of the family don’t ever go against the family! Lol


I am a quarter Italian, and I have been waiting for this moment my entire life.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

vhab49_PE said:


> I should be around all day.  Except I'm about to go find me some lunch.


Wait a min. Thought you were going with me.  What gives here?


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Audi driver said:


> Wait a min. Thought you were going with me.  What gives here?


I was going to drive out there, but it will likely be lunch Monday at that point.


----------



## User1

I WAS RIGHT


----------



## User1

and im still mad at everyone equally aka not mad at anyone


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

tj_PE said:


> and im still mad at everyone equally aka not mad at anyone


Ah, but this time I did not lie.... thanks to @chart94 for taking that one on this time.  I mean, I lied by omission, but eh, I'm good with that.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

vhab49_PE said:


> I mean, I lied by omission, but eh, I'm good with that.


Hope your E&amp;O insurance covers this one...


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Hope your E&amp;O insurance covers this one...


My digital seal is not applied here.      Also, I am not licensed in whatever state this is in.


----------



## leggo PE

Well, I was basically irrelevant this whole game, but am still disappointed to see the mafia win... Mainly because I wasn't a part of it.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

vhab49_PE said:


> My digital seal is not applied here.      Also, I am not licensed in whatever state this is in.


It’s ok, i’m not licensed in denial either.


----------



## JayKay PE

o hai.  who ded?


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

JayKay0914 said:


> o hai.  who ded?


All the everyone, mostly.

All moved?


----------



## JayKay PE

vhab49_PE said:


> All the everyone, mostly.
> 
> All moved?


Just about.  Have to unpack the rest of my clothes (those space saver bags let you cram in sooooo much stuff), but my kitchen and everything has been unpacked.  Landlords actually 'upgraded' the apartment they offered.  For $50 more a month, which makes it the same as the other apartment I was shown with parking, I get a fully furnished apartment approx. 3-times bigger with a full kitchen/dining room/living room/bedroom, the only thing is that it is in their house instead of the apartment complex (and they didn't know how I'd feel about that).  So now I'm in a bigger apartment...just trying to get used to the new schedule and working 7-3:30pm.  I'm just tired all the time right now.  Have to get a schedule down with exercise, so I don't forget, but I keep getting thrown off when I want to relax at apartment but-oh no!- JK is missing vital snack in kitchen and now cannot settle for more hours than necessary.


----------



## NikR_PE

i think the time difference and smaller commute time should help a bit with the 7-3:30 schedule.


----------



## JayKay PE

Yes.  Commute is like 15-minutes to the shuttle parking lot, maybe a 5-minute wait (mine has always been less), and then a 10-15 minute shuttle to the hospital.  If I drive direct, it's only 13-minutes from my apartment, but there isn't any available parking on-Site right now and the garage has around a year waiting list (noooooo).  But even with the shuttle trip, it's really only a half hour commute/not even in the morning and maaaaaaybe a 40-min commute in the afternoon due to a little bit of traffic.  Half of my commute is shuttle time, anyway, so it's not really affecting me?  I think my body is still adjusting?  I just need to get on a schedule and find a gym.  I think I'll be better once I start working out again.  It'll at least make me too tired to stay up late.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Wow, we went 5 whole days without a post here. What is happening to us?


----------



## blybrook PE

We got lynched!


----------



## JayKay PE

JK too busy getting up to speed with new job and trying to make friends (?) as an adult in a new city.  Both are difficult in their own way.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

How are things in Indy?


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

JayKay0914 said:


> JK too busy getting up to speed with new job and trying to make friends (?) as an adult in a new city.  Both are difficult in their own way.


Making friends as an adult is more difficult than it looks on paper.


----------



## JayKay PE

@RBHeadge PE Indy is going good so far.  Got a way bigger apartment from the landlords, which is good, but I'm still trying to catch up on things I need to buy (like food, since I literally only packed my car with nothing else) and adjusting to the new schedule of being able to leave 'early'.  I think I already have like 2.5 hours of comp time without really trying.  Everyone here is really nice and it's actually making me more tense since I keep waiting for the other shoe to drop, ha ha ha.

@vhab49_PE I've joined a couple meetups, but, yeah.  Making adult friends is hard.  Especially in Indy it seems like everyone either sticks with their high school friends, and never change, or they are married/have kids and stay with other married people who have kids.  So.  Yeah.  Meetup has let me meet with a couple people and it's been fun so far.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

vhab49_PE said:


> Making friends as an adult is more difficult than it looks on paper.


Totally true.



JayKay0914 said:


> and adjusting to the new schedule of being able to leave 'early'.  I think I already have like 2.5 hours of comp time without really trying.


Leaving early, i.e. 3:30? It's nice isn't it?

Have you earned comp time for working late, or do you owe them time? If the former, sounds great!



JayKay0914 said:


> Everyone here is really nice and it's actually making me more tense since I keep waiting for the other shoe to drop, ha ha ha.


I've been there too, having left an toxic employer and then going someplace where everyone is super nice. Made me really paranoid. It's been two years and I'm still not completely comfortable, even though I consciously know that everything is cool. My advice is to try to relax, take everything at face value, and enjoy the pleasant situation. But much like making friends as an adult, that's easier said than done.

Are you going to try to get your PE in Indiana. Do you need to?


----------



## JayKay PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Totally true.
> 
> Leaving early, i.e. 3:30? It's nice isn't it?
> 
> Have you earned comp time for working late, or do you owe them time? If the former, sounds great!
> 
> I've been there too, having left an toxic employer and then going someplace where everyone is super nice. Made me really paranoid. It's been two years and I'm still not completely comfortable, even though I consciously know that everything is cool. My advice is to try to relax, take everything at face value, and enjoy the pleasant situation. But much like making friends as an adult, that's easier said than done.
> 
> Are you going to try to get your PE in Indiana. Do you need to?


Leaving early is nice, especially since my 'wakeup' time is similar to what I was doing at home in NY (just a much shorter commute).  I just need to get back on a normal schedule so I'm not waffling when I go home.  I think that's one of the reasons why I'm still really, really, tired, even though I think I'm getting enough sleep.  Joined a gym (technically 2), so I'm hoping that'll keep me going and get me back on a semi-normal schedule

Earned comp time for working late (i.e., I wanted to try and get a bunch of trainings done before I started getting involved with projects, but I was like, "I don't want to stay too late"?).  I think me doing 'non-bill' items, but not getting in trouble for doing it, is def throwing me off.  My plan is to try and get as much comp time this year to help with a vacation next year in June 2020 that is around 2.5 weeks long, and then switch over to OT billing if possible since I've been told that comp/vacation time is slow when you first start but then all of a sudden it can spiral out of control and then you have way too much all of a sudden and you need to use it or lose it.

It's not that I left a toxic employer (that my first job that I left in 2017), but it's just...a regional thing?  Like, NYers would not be this nice/this sharing of random info?  I'm not sure if we'll become 'friend-friends' in the office, but, like...they threw me a birthday party with cake and I'm like, 'what is this nonsense?  There is business to be done!' (which is more cranky NYer than anything else).  I def think the Meetup app is going to be my saving grace for socializing (except @txjennah PE is going to be semi-forced into hanging with me).  Agreed that making adult friends is going to be hard, but I'm mostly just looking for socializing/checking out new areas in the city.  THE FOOD AND DRINKS ARE SO CHEAP HERE I DON'T EVEN KNOW WHAT.  Like, beer is under $9?  And I can get a cocktail for like $7?  This is the Twilight Zone!!!

As for me PE...I might attempt to get the reciprocity for Indiana just to have it, but my supervisor said I would not need it?  Eh.  I might as well get it so I can get the NCEES account up and running in case I leave government after 3-years but am then stuck in Indiana.


----------



## JayKay PE

Also, double post, but @ChebyshevII PE!  THERE IS SOMEONE ELSE ON EB WITH A DANCING MEGAMAN ICON AND I WAS SO CONFUSED.  Please go fight them!  I cannot have this much megaman in my forums!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

JayKay0914 said:


> Also, double post, but @ChebyshevII PE!  THERE IS SOMEONE ELSE ON EB WITH A DANCING MEGAMAN ICON AND I WAS SO CONFUSED.  Please go fight them!  I cannot have this much megaman in my forums!


Yeah, I know. He’s being a troll.

The non-confrontational Washingtonian in me is trying to figure out a diplomatic solution. Stand by...for a while...


----------



## JayKay PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Yeah, I know. He’s being a troll.
> 
> The non-confrontational Washingtonian in me is trying to figure out a diplomatic solution. Stand by...for a while...


The confrontational/potentially mafia-influenced NYer in me is saying piano wire both his Achilles' and then curb stomp him as an example.


----------



## User1

JayKay0914 said:


> The confrontational/potentially mafia-influenced NYer in me is saying piano wire both his Achilles' and then curb stomp him as an example.


SUSPICIOUS


----------



## JayKay PE

tj_PE said:


> SUSPICIOUS


IT'D BE FOR FUNSIES

*edit* - WAIT.  WE DON'T EVEN HAVE A GAME GOING NOW.  HOW COULD IT BE SUSPICIOUS.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

JayKay0914 said:


> .  I think me doing 'non-bill' items, but not getting in trouble for doing it, is def throwing me off.


Federal service is nice like that. Very rarely are there "charge codes", so everything gets charged to the same pot of money.If/when there are special codes, it's usually an declared emergency and they are shy about reminding you which one to use.



JayKay0914 said:


> My plan is to try and get as much comp time this year to help with a vacation next year in June 2020 that is around 2.5 weeks long, and then switch over to OT billing if possible since I've been told that comp/vacation time is slow when you first start but then all of a sudden it can spiral out of control and then you have way too much all of a sudden and you need to use it or lose it.


Build up the comp time where you can. It will help get into the use/lose faster. Use/lose is problem you want to have. I like keeping things around for emergencies, or just taking off most of December.

Can you do OT billing? I used to have to take comp time, then wait a year to cash it out.

BTW, you may be at a grade where OT is just 100% and not 150%.



JayKay0914 said:


> , but it's just...a regional thing?  Like, NYers would not be this nice/this sharing of random info?


It's not regional. I'm from the Northeast too and what you describes how I've always seen people operate. I think it's just fed culture. There's less internal competition, more comradely, and interest in the success of the mission. Even when I visit field offices, or other agencies, we try to help each other out with the admin stuff.



JayKay0914 said:


> As for me PE...I might attempt to get the reciprocity for Indiana just to have it, but my supervisor said I would not need it?  Eh.  I might as well get it so I can get the NCEES account up and running in case I leave government after 3-years but am then stuck in Indiana.


So if you don't need it for your job, then it's really only more money you've got to spend. The only advantage is that you can ethically put PE after your name with a straight face. But most states let govt employees do that anyway regardless of where they are liscenced since as govt employees they by definition can't misrepresent their services as engineers to the public for business purposes.



JayKay0914 said:


> Also, double post, but @ChebyshevII PE!


It's the between-wait-period spam thread. Who cares about double posting?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

JayKay0914 said:


> IT'D BE FOR FUNSIES
> 
> *edit* - WAIT.  WE DON'T EVEN HAVE A GAME GOING NOW.  HOW COULD IT BE SUSPICIOUS.


Are we going to try to do a game this week. I can play or mod this week. I can't do next week or the week after.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I’m game.


----------



## User1

in


----------



## txjennah PE

JayKay0914 said:


> Leaving early is nice, especially since my 'wakeup' time is similar to what I was doing at home in NY (just a much shorter commute).  I just need to get back on a normal schedule so I'm not waffling when I go home.  I think that's one of the reasons why I'm still really, really, tired, even though I think I'm getting enough sleep.  Joined a gym (technically 2), so I'm hoping that'll keep me going and get me back on a semi-normal schedule
> 
> Earned comp time for working late (i.e., I wanted to try and get a bunch of trainings done before I started getting involved with projects, but I was like, "I don't want to stay too late"?).  I think me doing 'non-bill' items, but not getting in trouble for doing it, is def throwing me off.  My plan is to try and get as much comp time this year to help with a vacation next year in June 2020 that is around 2.5 weeks long, and then switch over to OT billing if possible since I've been told that comp/vacation time is slow when you first start but then all of a sudden it can spiral out of control and then you have way too much all of a sudden and you need to use it or lose it.
> 
> It's not that I left a toxic employer (that my first job that I left in 2017), but it's just...a regional thing?  Like, NYers would not be this nice/this sharing of random info?  I'm not sure if we'll become 'friend-friends' in the office, but, like...they threw me a birthday party with cake and I'm like, 'what is this nonsense?  There is business to be done!' (which is more cranky NYer than anything else).  I def think the Meetup app is going to be my saving grace for socializing (except @txjennah PE is going to be semi-forced into hanging with me).  Agreed that making adult friends is going to be hard, but I'm mostly just looking for socializing/checking out new areas in the city.  THE FOOD AND DRINKS ARE SO CHEAP HERE I DON'T EVEN KNOW WHAT.  Like, beer is under $9?  And I can get a cocktail for like $7?  This is the Twilight Zone!!!
> 
> As for me PE...I might attempt to get the reciprocity for Indiana just to have it, but my supervisor said I would not need it?  Eh.  I might as well get it so I can get the NCEES account up and running in case I leave government after 3-years but am then stuck in Indiana.


I am very happy to hang out with you  Other than my husband and coworkers, I don't know anyone here!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Who else is in this week?

@Ranger1316 @vhab49_PE @tj_PE @RBHeadge PE @blybrook PE @chart94 @jean15paul @Roarbark @leggo PE @ChebyshevII PE

@NikR @Audi driver, P.E. others?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

@txjennah PE is invited since she posted in this thread now


----------



## txjennah PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> @txjennah PE is invited since she posted in this thread now


Ok cool. I'm in.

I don't know what I'm doing.


----------



## User1

yes

@Audi driver, P.E. make sure you respond in a timely fashion okay


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

txjennah PE said:


> Ok cool. I'm in.
> 
> I don't know what I'm doing.


Neither do we. Or at least, i’m Speaking for @Audi driver, P.E. since he’s always so vocal about it.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

txjennah PE said:


> I don't know what I'm doing.


Neither doesn't anyone else, you'll fit right in!


----------



## User1

I know exactly what I'm doing. I'm sitting at my desk and typing on eb.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

I'm in.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

In

And clearly I have more idea how this game works than most all y'all... and I don't have clue 1 WTF I am doing.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Audi driver said:


> In
> 
> And clearly I have more idea how this game works than most all y'all... and I don't have clue 1 WTF I am doing.


Yes...clearly.


----------



## JayKay PE

I'm in.  Again.  Will most likely be killed in the first round, even though I am always an innocent, non-mafia, farmer.


----------



## JayKay PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Federal service is nice like that. Very rarely are there "charge codes", so everything gets charged to the same pot of money.If/when there are special codes, it's usually an declared emergency and they are shy about reminding you which one to use.
> 
> Build up the comp time where you can. It will help get into the use/lose faster. Use/lose is problem you want to have. I like keeping things around for emergencies, or just taking off most of December.
> 
> Can you do OT billing? I used to have to take comp time, then wait a year to cash it out.
> 
> BTW, you may be at a grade where OT is just 100% and not 150%.
> 
> It's not regional. I'm from the Northeast too and what you describes how I've always seen people operate. I think it's just fed culture. There's less internal competition, more comradely, and interest in the success of the mission. Even when I visit field offices, or other agencies, we try to help each other out with the admin stuff.
> 
> So if you don't need it for your job, then it's really only more money you've got to spend. The only advantage is that you can ethically put PE after your name with a straight face. But most states let govt employees do that anyway regardless of where they are liscenced since as govt employees they by definition can't misrepresent their services as engineers to the public for business purposes.
> 
> It's the between-wait-period spam thread. Who cares about double posting?


Yes!  I've very excited to get into the use or lose situation!  I tend to take fairly long vacations with family (i.e.; I'm missing the annual family vacation to Hawaii this January that is running my dad 26 days), so I'd like to try and max out my vacation as soon as possible.  I've never been able to do that at my last companies, saving up enough vacation time, since the accumulation rate was so slow.  Also, I am getting way more vacation than I used to at my other job (as well as a separate sick time bucket?  WAhat!?), so I'm very excited to see the number going up!

I don't think I can cash out comp time?  I think it is straight OT (not sure if time or time and a half) and it's whatever I tell my supervisor.  If I ask for OT, he'll give it to me, same for comp.

Yes.  Everyone is nice here because it's fed/less competition, but I'm also in Indiana...Ranked No. 6 as one of the nicest states in the US, versus NY...which was ranked No. 50. :winko:

I think I would be more comfortable only putting PE at the end of my name if I had the specific state license (because I'm a n00b and NY has made me ultra cautious on me saying I am an "Engineer").  Spending money on something that makes me more comfortable is good to me!


----------



## NikR_PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Who else is in this week?
> 
> @Ranger1316 @vhab49_PE @tj_PE @RBHeadge PE @blybrook PE @chart94 @jean15paul @Roarbark @leggo PE @ChebyshevII PE
> 
> @NikR @Audi driver, P.E. others?


I will be very busy for couple weeks. So i can play (passive in the field kind) but not mod as that requires me reading all messages and also being available at the right times.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Yes...clearly.


Spot the lie.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

I can mod. We're up to seven players for this round. Need at least two more.


----------



## ChaosMuppetPE

Err body done furgot bout me.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Sorry about that. I just did a quick copy paste of the last round. Are you in?


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

I'm in, but I may not have much time to post during working hours for the next month or so. Time sensitive projects, yay.


----------



## chart94 PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Who else is in this week?
> 
> @Ranger1316 @vhab49_PE @tj_PE @RBHeadge PE @blybrook PE @chart94 @jean15paul @Roarbark @leggo PE @ChebyshevII PE
> 
> @NikR @Audi driver, P.E. others?


sure


----------



## User1

ChaosMuppetPE said:


> Err body done furgot bout me.


almost tagged you but didn't want to disturb if you were crammin


----------



## blybrook PE

I'm in this week. In the field next week


----------



## leggo PE

In


----------



## RBHeadge PE

@Roarbark @ChaosMuppetPE?

You guys in?

We have enough for a round this week. I'll start the game tomorrow morning.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

@RBHeadge PE my first vote goes on @leggo PE.  She seems suspicious.


----------



## Roarbark

JayKay0914 said:


> annual family vacation to Hawaii


Say hi next time!



jean15paul said:


> I'm in, but I may not have much time to post during working hours for the next month or so. Time sensitive projects, yay.


^^^ Similarly, @RBHeadge PE I guess I'm in if you need people to make quorum, but I doubt I'll have much time. New project notice to proceed is today, and time sensitive projects starting up.


----------



## JayKay PE

Roarbark said:


> Say hi next time!


WHATATTATA?  I forgot you're at Hawaii!!!  What island?  My family tends to do a week or two at one, hop onto another, etc. etc.  Grab a car, randomly drive down roads they can't pronounce.  I've never been, since work always makes me miss it/I can't take time off, but when I come I want to visit and have you tell me things!!! :laugh:


----------



## RBHeadge PE

*Mafia Round 8 *(I think it's round 8?)

Alright guys here we go...

There are townsfolk, and Mafia members. Townsfolk are going to try to eliminate the Mafia before the Mafia eliminates them. The game ends when either all of the Mafia is eliminated (town wins), or there are fewer townsfolk than Mafia members (Mafia wins).

The Mafia members are going to privately tell me who they would like to eliminate during the night. I will reveal to everyone what happened the next morning.

During the day, everybody (townsfolk and Mafia) will publicly vote for a person to eliminate; I will eliminate the person with the most votes at the end of the day and reveal what their role was.

In addition to regular townsfolk and members of the Mafia, there is also a Doctor and a Cop. The Doctor can choose someone to “save” during the night; if they choose the same person the Mafia chose, then that player will escape elimination by the Mafia that night. The Cop can “investigate” players during the night.

The Mafia members know who each other are, but no one knows anyone else’s role except me. I have sent more specific instructions to the members of the Mafia, the Doctor, and the Cop. If you did not receive a PM from me, then you are a regular townsfolk.

You may use this thread to vote and post about the game. Anyone (playing or not playing, eliminated or not) can use this thread to speculate, discuss, accuse, or otherwise participate in the game; just please make sure to follow regular EB forum guidelines.

To vote on a person to eliminate, mention me @RBHeadge PE and tell me specifically that 1) you are voting and 2) the username of the person you are voting to eliminate.

Example: @RBHeadge PE I vote for @ChebyshevII PE because he started this game.

Please submit your votes by *10:00PM Eastern Time/9:00 PM Central/8:00 PM Mountain/7:00pm Pacific Time/6:00 PM Blybrooke/4:00 PM Roarbark*; I will count votes after that time as being for the next day.

Your vote only counts if you are playing and not yet eliminated. If there is a tie for most votes, I will pick one of the voted users at random. If there are no votes, I will pick a person at random (i.e. role will not matter) to eliminate; suffice it to say it’s in both groups’ best interest to vote for at least one person.

Finally, you are not allowed to reveal your role, privately or publicly, after you have been eliminated. You may not post screengrabs of private messages in this thread.

For reference, the 11 players in this round are:

@ChebyshevII PE @tj_PE @vhab49_PE @txjennah PE @Audi driver, P.E. @JayKay0914 @NikR @jean15paul @chart94 @blybrook PE @leggo PE

I already sent out messages for specific roles. If you did not receive a message, then you are a regular townie.

If you have any questions, or you would like me to tell you which players are still standing, please let me know.

Good luck to all of you.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Roarbark said:


> Say hi next time!
> 
> ^^^ Similarly, @RBHeadge PE I guess I'm in if you need people to make quorum, but I doubt I'll have much time. New project notice to proceed is today, and time sensitive projects starting up.


Thank you for the offer. We had enough for a quorum, so I left you out this round.


----------



## JayKay PE

Oh man.  11 players?  That means prob 3 mafia.  Which means I'm a triple play of dead.  A hat trick of death!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

RBHeadge PE said:


> I already sent out messages for specific roles. If you did not receive a message, then you are


...a regular townsfolk? A pony? A robocop? What?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> ...a regular townsfolk? A pony? A robocop? What?


a duck-billed platypus.

fixed above


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

RBHeadge PE said:


> a duck-billed platypus.


Honestly, I like this even better.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

I strongly considered adding the town-drunk to the game this round. We have enough players for it to work but I didn't pull the trigger.


----------



## User1

RBHeadge PE said:


> I strongly considered adding the town-drunk to the game this round. We have enough players for it to work but I didn't pull the trigger.


what would they do? lol


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

tj_PE said:


> what would they do? lol


They can only post in gifs, images, videos, etc.


----------



## User1

ChebyshevII PE said:


> They can only post in gifs, images, videos, etc.


omg that sounds amazing.


----------



## User1

even their votes????


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

tj_PE said:


> even their votes????


When we were discussing the possibility, I think we agreed that they could vote using text.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

It just makes things easier, especially for the mod to keep track.

Although, as an example,

@












could be work and would be pretty entertaining


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> a duck-billed platypus.
> 
> fixed above


Agent P?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

vhab49_PE said:


> Agent P?


----------



## JayKay PE

I WANT TO BE THE TOWN DRUNK.  Hell, half the stuff I post on EB are just photos or gifs.


----------



## User1

y u have to proclaim this? if you were a townie you could just accept the role. very suspicious   let's begin.

@JayKay0914 are you mafia?


----------



## NikR_PE

My internet must be slow. I have not received any message yet.


----------



## JayKay PE

tj_PE said:


> y u have to proclaim this? if you were a townie you could just accept the role. very suspicious   let's begin.
> 
> @JayKay0914 are you mafia?


neigh


----------



## blybrook PE

Let the games begin


----------



## User1

JayKay0914 said:


> neigh
> 
> View attachment 13884


hm. suspicious


----------



## User1

NikR said:


> My internet must be slow. I have not received any message yet.


Hm. @NikR are you mafia?


----------



## User1

vhab49_PE said:


> Agent P?


@vhab49_PE are you mafia again?


----------



## User1

blybrook PE said:


> Let the games begin


@blybrook PE what about you? you mafia?


----------



## JayKay PE

@tj_PE are you mafia?


----------



## User1

JayKay0914 said:


> neigh
> 
> View attachment 13884


even more suspicious. you posted it twice! :dunno:


----------



## JayKay PE

tj_PE said:


> even more suspicious. you posted it twice! :dunno:


I CHANGED IT.  This new computer is very odd!


----------



## User1

JayKay0914 said:


> I CHANGED IT.  This new computer is very odd!


hmmmm only mafia members get new computers so easily


----------



## User1

(i have no real suspicions lol)


----------



## JayKay PE

tj_PE said:


> hmmmm only mafia members get new computers so easily


Would I be working for the government if I was mafia?

Wait...wait.  Don't answer that.


----------



## User1

@leggo PE where are you? are you mafia?


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

@RBHeadge PE I vote for @tj_PE. She's asking too many questions


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

tj_PE said:


> @vhab49_PE are you mafia again?


No.


----------



## NikR_PE

tj_PE said:


> Hm. @NikR are you mafia?


I wish. It would be less stressful. But no.


----------



## User1

jean15paul said:


> @RBHeadge PE I vote for @tj_PE. She's asking too many questions


Rude. I ask these questions every round. 

@jean15paul are you mafia? 

@RBHeadge PE i vote for @jean15paul unless noted otherwise.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

tj_PE said:


> Rude. I ask these questions every round.
> 
> @jean15paul are you mafia?
> 
> @RBHeadge PE i vote for @jean15paul unless noted otherwise.


Nope I'm not mafia. It is definitely less stressful to be mafia.

I just figured I'd come in fast and hot this time. Especially since I'm too busy to participate a lot.


----------



## User1

I think it is less stressful to be a townie. I have been mafia once total, and I hated it. I'm not a good liar. No worries, I don't take it personally, just firing back because that's all i've got suspicion wise so far.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Mafia is way more stress than any other role. It's pretty easy the first day or two, but it really goes up before and during the endgame.


----------



## leggo PE

tj_PE said:


> @leggo PE where are you? are you mafia?


The answer is no. I have only been mafia one sole, victorious time. That was a few rounds ago.


----------



## leggo PE

I also agree, being mafia was way more stressful than being a regular townie. I've also never been the doctor or the cop... Not sure how stressful those roles are.


----------



## blybrook PE

tj_PE said:


> @blybrook PE what about you? you mafia?


Only redneck mafia, but that doesn't count in this game


----------



## JayKay PE

I hated being mafia and I hated being the cop.  They were both horrible.  I like being a townsperson, because then I get to attempt to guess as opposed to lying to people.


----------



## JayKay PE

blybrook PE said:


> Only redneck mafia, but that doesn't count in this game


What about 36mafia?


----------



## blybrook PE

WTF is 36mafia?


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

JayKay0914 said:


> I hated being mafia and I hated being the cop.  They were both horrible.  I like being a townsperson, because then I get to attempt to guess as opposed to lying to people.


See. I enjoyed lying to people which is why my favorite was and continues to be being a townie.


----------



## User1

Audi driver said:


> See. I enjoyed lying to people which is why my favorite was and continues to be being a townie.


suspicious. 

@Audi driver, P.E. are you mafia?


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Yeah I loved being mafia because (1) you know who all your friends and enemies are, and (2) lying to people is fun   ... hahaha
I don't like being a regular townie this time because of all the uncertainty. Being the doctor was just like being a regular townie to me because I didn't trust anyone enough to tell them I was the doctor. Being the cop seems like it would be cool because over time you find out who to trust.


----------



## JayKay PE

blybrook PE said:


> WTF is 36mafia?


Sorry, Three 6 Mafia = hip hop group from the early 90s.  My age is showing.  sry.

@Audi driver, P.E. Since you were obviously not lying then, you are obvs mafia this round.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

JayKay0914 said:


> Sorry, Three 6 Mafia = hip hop group from the early 90s.  My age is showing.  sry.
> 
> @Audi driver, P.E. Since you were obviously not lying then, you are obvs mafia this round.


Good to know.  @arbysdude I vote for this @Audi driver, P.E. guy that is mafia, obvs.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

tj_PE said:


> suspicious.
> 
> @Audi driver, P.E. are you mafia?


Is yes, the answer you're looking for, or wanting? Because no. No I amn't


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

JayKay0914 said:


> Sorry, Three 6 Mafia = hip hop group from the early 90s.  My age is showing.  sry.
> 
> @Audi driver, P.E. Since you were obviously not lying then, you are obvs mafia this round.


I was never a big fan of three-six, but I knew what you were talking about.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

jean15paul said:


> Yeah I loved being mafia because (1) you know who all your friends and enemies are, and (2) lying to people is fun   ... hahaha
> I don't like being a regular townie this time because of all the uncertainty. Being the doctor was just like being a regular townie to me because I didn't trust anyone enough to tell them I was the doctor. Being the cop seems like it would be cool because over time you find out who to trust.


It was great the round you could ask three questions, and didn't have to wait to ask one  each day, I sucessfully guessed all three of the not regular townsfolk that were not me... then promptly got deded, so could not act on it.


----------



## JayKay PE

vhab49_PE said:


> It was great the round you could ask three questions, and didn't have to wait to ask one  each day, I sucessfully guessed all three of the not regular townsfolk that were not me... then promptly got deded, so could not act on it.


You didn't do a ghost situation?


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

JayKay0914 said:


> You didn't do a ghost situation?


I may have... as that was before the once ded no share rule was enacted.  Honestly, I don't remember, it was round 1 or 2.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

vhab49_PE said:


> I may have... as that was before the once ded no share rule was enacted.  Honestly, I don't remember, it was round 1 or 2.


It was round 2. I got ded'd the first night. You were still alive the next day and trying to figure out if I was the doctor or not - I was. The mafia were picked off in the next two lynchings. I thought you survived that round?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I guess I better vote since i’m On a job site the rest of the day. @RBHeadge PE I vote @tj_PE, also because she has been vocal so far this round.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

@Arbysdude, I rescind my second vote and reinstate my earlier vote.


----------



## Roarbark

RBHeadge PE said:


> Thank you for the offer. We had enough for a quorum, so I left you out this round.


K good to know. As a peaceful traveler who is not part of this mafia infested town, I vote to lynch the darkness.
Good luck everyone.


----------



## NikR_PE

@tj_PE are you mafia?


----------



## chart94 PE

@NikR are you?!?


----------



## NikR_PE

@chart94



NikR said:


> I wish. It would be less stressful. But no.


----------



## chart94 PE

NikR said:


> @chart94


Thanks so who is mafia?! Revealio


----------



## User1

NikR said:


> @tj_PE are you mafia?


Nope!


----------



## User1

chart94 said:


> Thanks so who is mafia?! Revealio


@chart94 are you mafia?


----------



## User1

ChebyshevII PE said:


> I guess I better vote since i’m On a job site the rest of the day. @RBHeadge PE I vote @tj_PE, also because she has been vocal so far this round.


again, same as every round but fair enough. 

@ChebyshevII PE are you mafia?


----------



## leggo PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> For reference, the 11 players in this round are:
> 
> @ChebyshevII PE @tj_PE @vhab49_PE @txjennah PE @Audi driver, P.E. @JayKay0914 @NikR @jean15paul @chart94 @blybrook PE @leggo PE


For reference...


----------



## leggo PE

@RBHeadge PE, I'm going to vote for @txjennah PE for no real reason at all.


----------



## User1

If jean and cheb don't change their votes and nobody else votes for jean then I'm gonna be murdered and I'm just a townie! swear! so for now i think jean and cheb are maf.


----------



## User1

perhaps @leggo PE since she's also not voting with me


----------



## leggo PE

What is the vote tally?? I didn't think anyone had more than one vote?


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

leggo PE said:


> For reference...


All of whom are mafia.


----------



## User1

leggo PE said:


> What is the vote tally?? I didn't think anyone had more than one vote?


I have two. Jean has one. you have one. i think.


----------



## User1

@RBHeadge PE?


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

tj_PE said:


> I have two. Jean has one. you have one. i think.


You appear to be correct.


----------



## chart94 PE

tj_PE said:


> @chart94 are you mafia?


Not this round...


----------



## chart94 PE

i am gonna vote for @tj_PE just because i am going with the angry mob


----------



## User1

whatever. do what you want. and you'll regret it later unless you're mafia.  :mf_Flush:


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Anyone that does not reverse their vote for TJ is mafia.


----------



## leggo PE

@RBHeadge PE I change my vote to @jean15paul.


----------



## leggo PE

tj_PE said:


> I have two. Jean has one. you have one. i think.


You forgot my now changed vote for @txjennah PE. 

But anyway, it seems that now @tj_PE has two votes, @jean15paul has two votes, and I still have one myself.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

By my count I have six votes so far.

@leggo PE 1

@tj_PE 3

@jean15paul 1

@txjennah PE 1


----------



## leggo PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> By my count I have six votes so far.
> 
> @leggo PE 1
> 
> @tj_PE 3
> 
> @jean15paul 1
> 
> @txjennah PE 1


I just changed my vote from @txjennah PE to @jean15paul.


----------



## leggo PE

Clearly whomever voted for me is a regular townie. They should switch to @jean15paul too! I have a feeling @tj_PE is not mafia.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

And the count changed while I was posting.

@leggo PE 1 (Audi)

@tj_PE 3 (jean, cheb, chart)

@jean15paul 2 (tj, leggo)


----------



## leggo PE

Tagging people who haven't voted yet (vote for jeanpaul!!) @vhab49_PE @NikR @JayKay0914 @txjennah PE @blybrook PE @chart94


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

@Arbysdude I change my vote to @jean15paul.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

@RBHeadge PE I change my vote to @leggo PE because anger. Also I promise that I'm a regular townie.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

And the count changed while I was posting.

@leggo PE 1 ( jean)

@tj_PE 2 (, cheb, chart)

@jean15paul 3 (tj, leggo, audi)


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Actually you know what. I'm betting the quiet people are mafia in day 1. Who's too quiet?


----------



## User1

:dunno:  

i think cheb used an illogical reason for voting for me, considering he's seen me talk this much in every game so that would be my suspicion, and he voted with you, so you're not void of suspicion yourself right now


----------



## blybrook PE

Ya'll acting too suspicious for this townie.  I've got a few hours left to vote, I reckon I'll wait a bit to decide...


----------



## User1

blybrook PE said:


> Ya'll acting too suspicious for this townie.  I've got a few hours left to vote, I reckon I'll wait a bit to decide...


i think you thinking we're suspicious for not wanting to die is suspicious!


----------



## NikR_PE

leggo PE said:


> Tagging people who haven't voted yet (vote for jeanpaul!!) @vhab49_PE @NikR @JayKay0914 @txjennah PE @blybrook PE @chart94


Why? Did I miss something


----------



## User1

NikR said:


> Why? Did I miss something


no, she missed that you had voted. i'd be pleased if you changed your vote though   promise im innocent!


----------



## JayKay PE

@RBHeadge PE I vote for @jean15paul  because they were mafia and killed poor cop me. Who was only trying to do their job.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

@leggo PE 1 ( jean)

@tj_PE 2 (, cheb, chart)

@jean15paul 4 (tj, leggo, audi, jaykay)


----------



## blybrook PE

@RBHeadge PE, I am voting for @txjennah PE for being too quiet on day one


----------



## Roarbark

Looks like a pretty action packed first lynching day. Dang people.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

@leggo PE 1 ( jean)

@tj_PE 2 (, cheb, chart)

@jean15paul 4 (tj, leggo, audi, jaykay)

@txjennah PE 1 (bly)


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

tj_PE said:


> again, same as every round but fair enough.
> 
> @ChebyshevII PE are you mafia?


Negative.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

tj_PE said:


> :dunno:
> 
> i think cheb used an illogical reason for voting for me, considering he's seen me talk this much in every game so that would be my suspicion, and he voted with you, so you're not void of suspicion yourself right now


To be fair, i’ve Voted for others for illogical reasons in other games, too. Heck, I voted @leggo PE in one game just because she knows my real name (which I gave her willingly)


----------



## RBHeadge PE




----------



## RBHeadge PE

time


----------



## RBHeadge PE

The townsfolk are pissed off at all the crime affecting their podunk town. With the cop undercover, some townsfolk take matters into their own hands and research their fellow townsfolk. Someone breaks into the courthouse and discovers that @jean15paul has a sealed juvenile record. They look it up anyway and discover that he has a conviction for gargling in public* when he was 14 years old and was fined $25. 

"A crime in a previous life? He must be mafia!", they scream. The town killed @jean15paul. He was a regular townie.

The vote was:

@leggo PE 1 ( jean)

@tj_PE 2 (, cheb, chart)

@jean15paul 4 (tj, leggo, audi, jaykay)

@txjennah PE 1 (bly)

*This is a real law in Louisiana! "It is illegal to gargle in public places."


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

RBHeadge PE said:


>


What. What. What.

(NMN)


----------



## User1

I feel bad. I'm sorry, jean. But I knew for 100% I was townie, and I did not know if you were.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> What. What. What.
> 
> (NMN)


I took me a moment to realize that 'NMN' didn't mean 'no middle name"


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

RBHeadge PE said:


> I took me a moment to realize that 'NMN' didn't mean 'no middle name"


Lol. I definitely have a middle.

...name.

...and waistline


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

RBHeadge PE said:


> The town killed @jean15paul. He was a regular townie.


Darn.

C’mon, townies! We gotta get it right this time.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> The townsfolk are pissed off at all the crime affecting their podunk town. With the cop undercover, some townsfolk take matters into their own hands and research their fellow townsfolk. Someone breaks into the courthouse and discovers that @jean15paul has a sealed juvenile record. They look it up anyway and discover that he has a conviction for gargling in public* when he was 14 years old and was fined $25.
> 
> "A crime in a previous life? He must be mafia!", they scream. The town killed @jean15paul. He was a regular townie.
> 
> The vote was:
> 
> @leggo PE 1 ( jean)
> 
> @tj_PE 2 (, cheb, chart)
> 
> @jean15paul 4 (tj, leggo, audi, jaykay)
> 
> @txjennah PE 1 (bly)
> 
> *This is a real law in Louisiana! "It is illegal to gargle in public places."


I got dedded. Experiment successful; not a good idea to start day 1 hot and loud. 

Also is this a real Louisiana law? I love it. "Louisiana: the only state where gargling in public places is illegal, but drinking in public places is not." That should be on a bumper sticker.


----------



## NikR_PE

jean15paul said:


> I got dedded. Experiment successful; not a good idea to start day 1 hot and loud.
> 
> Also is this a real Louisiana law? I love it. "Louisiana: the only state where gargling in public places is illegal, but drinking in public places is not." That should be on a bumper sticker.


Its legal to gargle with alcohol.


----------



## leggo PE

Aw shucks, I'm sorry too, @jean15paul. I'm trusting that @tj_PE is a townie so I voted like her. I should have kept my vote for @txjennah PE! She is definitely being too quiet.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

@JayKay0914 felt guilty about what happened to @jean15paul last night. So she went to visit his tombstone at the graveyard. She arrived and saw that the adjecent plot was freshly dug. "Hmm, I wonder who that is for" she said aloud to no-one in particular. A moment later, the world went black for her. She was buried in that plot.

The mafia killed @JayKay0914 during the night.

Story telling is mine. Don't look for any hints because there aren't any to be had.

The remaining players are:

@ChebyshevII PE @tj_PE @vhab49_PE @txjennah PE @Audi driver, P.E. @NikR @chart94 @blybrook PE @leggo PE


----------



## RBHeadge PE

jean15paul said:


> Also is this a real Louisiana law? I love it. "Louisiana: the only state where gargling in public places is illegal, but drinking in public places is not." That should be on a bumper sticker.


Yes. Every state has stupid or obsolete laws still on the books. Many are unenforceable, outdated, or exist for some really obscure reason. They're pretty easy to find online.

My theme for town lynchings this round will be, &lt;player voted off&gt; violated &lt;stupid state law&gt; and therefor must be mafia! Unless of course there is a better narrative for the day.



NikR said:


> Its legal to gargle with alcohol.


Fun fact, mouthwash is mostly alcohol.


----------



## JayKay PE

Womp womp.  That's what I thought.  Great job guys.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

JayKay0914 said:


> Womp womp.  That's what I thought.  Great job guys.


Sorry JayKay.    I guess it isn't Mafia if you don't get bumped first round.


----------



## JayKay PE

vhab49_PE said:


> Sorry JayKay.    I guess it isn't Mafia if you don't get bumped first round.


Yeah, just sucks because the mafia def killed someone who was innocent/could have helped out.  T_T


----------



## User1

JayKay0914 said:


> Yeah, just sucks because the mafia def killed someone who was innocent/could have helped out.  T_T


hmmm suspicious because this innocence is assumed since you were murdered by mafia so why would you need to mention it?


----------



## User1

just tryna keep you involved


----------



## User1

vhab49_PE said:


> Sorry JayKay.    I guess it isn't Mafia if you don't get bumped first round.


why you didnt vote yesterday? are you mafia?


----------



## User1

@txjennah PE are you mafia?


----------



## JayKay PE

tj_PE said:


> just tryna keep you involved


Don't worry about it.  The ghost of JK will be hanging out in this thread, posting memes and attempting to chat.


----------



## User1

JayKay0914 said:


> Don't worry about it.  The ghost of JK will be hanging out in this thread, posting memes and attempting to chat.


i appreciate you! ♥


----------



## NikR_PE

@RBHeadge PE I vote for @leggo PE because she directed the call to arms to lynch @jean15paul


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

NikR said:


> @RBHeadge PE I vote for @leggo PE because she directed the call to arms to lynch @jean15paul


Vengeance is a dish best served with a touch of hollandaise sauce


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

jean15paul said:


> Vengeance is a dish best served with a touch of hollandaise sauce


----------



## leggo PE

@RBHeadge PE I vote for @txjennah PE, because that was my original vote yesterday and she's being too quiet.


----------



## txjennah PE

OMG this is what happens when I don't check EB. I have like 12 notifications.

THIS IS ME NOT BEING QUIET DON'T KILL MEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

tj_PE said:


> why you didnt vote yesterday? are you mafia?


Not Mafia. I didn't vote because I got a call a 3pm asking me to bring a cross country jersey to the midHab, and then once I was away from a computer I forgot to log back in and vote.


----------



## txjennah PE

I DON'T KNOW WHAT I'M DOINGGGGG


----------



## User1

txjennah PE said:


> I DON'T KNOW WHAT I'M DOINGGGGG


did you get a message from @RBHeadge PE


----------



## txjennah PE

tj_PE said:


> did you get a message from @RBHeadge PE


Negative


----------



## User1

(don't actually answer that without knowing what it will tell everybody lol) 

@txjennah PE


----------



## txjennah PE

tj_PE said:


> (don't actually answer that without knowing what it will tell everybody lol)
> 
> @txjennah PE


Like I said, idk what's going on ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## txjennah PE

Do I need to vote?


----------



## leggo PE

Fine, I change my vote to @chart94. @RBHeadge PE Take note!


----------



## blybrook PE

txjennah PE said:


> Do I need to vote?


Yes, you need to vote daily or be voted off the island


----------



## User1

txjennah PE said:


> Do I need to vote?


yes! if you want to help your fellow townies win!


----------



## txjennah PE

Ok, I vote for @blybrook PE then


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

txjennah PE said:


> I DON'T KNOW WHAT I'M DOINGGGGG


To paraphrase Gandalf the Grey, "We've heard this before, but not from you."  Hmmmmm.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

@Arbysdude, I vote for @ChebyshevII PE, and will not change my vote unless he posts his actual name on this thread.


----------



## blybrook PE

txjennah PE said:


> Ok, I vote for @blybrook PE then


Sure, vote for a townie.  It wouldn't be the first time.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Audi driver said:


> @Arbysdude, I vote for @ChebyshevII PE, and will not change my vote unless he posts his actual name on this thread.


Guess I’ll die


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

@RBHeadge PE I vote @Audi driver, P.E.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

ChebyshevII PE said:


> @RBHeadge PE I vote @Audi driver, P.E.


Tit for tat is very mafiaesque.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Audi driver said:


> Tit for tat is very mafiaesque.


Need I remind you, I have never been mafia, and I have taken retaliatory measures before.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Guess I’ll die


Don't worry... ABDULRAHMAN ... it will only hurt for a moment.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Need I remind you, I have never been mafia, and I have taken retaliatory measures before.


"Never been mafia before now" is how this should be read.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Nooner update:







@leggo PE - 1 vote  (nikr)

@chart94 - 1 (leggo)

@blybrook PE - 1 (txjenna)

@ChebyshevII PE - 1 (audi)

@Audi driver, P.E. - 1 (cheb)


----------



## leggo PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Need I remind you, I have never been mafia, and I have taken retaliatory measures before.


Wowza, this statement is directly applicable to an article I posted in the Random Thoughts thread yesterday:

https://www.bbc.com/worklife/article/20191001-the-bias-behind-the-worlds-greatest-catastrophes

Just because something went one way before, does not mean it can't go a different way this time!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

leggo PE said:


> Wowza, this statement is directly applicable to an article I posted in the Random Thoughts thread yesterday:
> 
> https://www.bbc.com/worklife/article/20191001-the-bias-behind-the-worlds-greatest-catastrophes
> 
> Just because something went one way before, does not mean it can't go a different way this time!


...and speaking of bias, how about reading the second part of my statement, which is to show that my retaliatory actions do not necessarily mean I am Mafia?

Sheesh. No such thing as logic here.


----------



## leggo PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> ...and speaking of bias, how about reading the second part of my statement, which is to show that my retaliatory actions do not necessarily mean I am Mafia?
> 
> Sheesh. No such thing as logic here.


But the second portion of your sentence directly relates, which still applies to what the article said. Just because you followed up with something else, doesn't negate what you said before, in the same sentence!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

leggo PE said:


> But the second portion of your sentence directly relates, which still applies to what the article said. Just because you followed up with something else, doesn't negate what you said before, in the same sentence!


----------



## chart94 PE

I vote for @leggo PE she is mafia I tell ya!!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

leggo PE said:


> Wowza, this statement is directly applicable to an article I posted in the Random Thoughts thread yesterday:
> 
> https://www.bbc.com/worklife/article/20191001-the-bias-behind-the-worlds-greatest-catastrophes
> 
> Just because something went one way before, does not mean it can't go a different way this time!


yeah I saw that. My favorite quote from the article



> Besides leading us to become increasingly risky in our decision-making, the outcome bias can lead us to ignore incompetence and unethical behaviour in our colleagues.


I've seen that shit happen too many times, and it inevitably ends poorly. Corrective actions never stick.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

I'm hungry


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

jean15paul said:


> I'm hungry


Hi hungry, I’m @ChebyshevII PE

(me too)


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

In other news, it’s jacket weather in eastern WA. Even got a little snow in the hills a couple days ago.


----------



## User1

yeah i got the sick of deathness last wednesday. Just now feeeling better. Damn people having kids that go to school together and bring germs home and then transfer those germs to me at work.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

tj_PE said:


> yeah i got the sick of deathness last wednesday. Just now feeeling better. Damn people having kids that go to school together and bring germs home and then transfer those germs to me at work.


As a parent, I apologize in advance.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Is germ warfare something that the mafia would engage in? AFAF

*snarky comment is my own, don't read into it.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

RBHeadge PE said:


> Is germ warfare something that the mafia would engage in? AFAF
> 
> *snarky comment is my own, don't read into it.


My suspicion is that child-rearing is an activity shared amongst mafia and townies alike. Also, NMN


----------



## Fisherman504

ChebyshevII PE said:


> My suspicion is that child-rearing is an activity not specific to any one group. Also, NMN


You miss me. I'm back.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

You have a mini-me?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

RBHeadge PE said:


> You have a mini-me?


“Stalker” might be a more appropriate term.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

ChebyshevII PE said:


> In other news, it’s jacket weather in eastern WA. Even got a little snow in the hills a couple days ago.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> In other news, it’s jacket weather in eastern WA. Even got a little snow in the hills a couple days ago.


7 day forcast in New Orleans-ish


----------



## RBHeadge PE

jean15paul said:


> 7 day forcast in New Orleans-ish
> View attachment 13896


I'm jealous


----------



## leggo PE

Guys, this isn't the weather thread....


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> View attachment 13894


tOWN DRUNK!


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

@RBHeadge PE so how does having a town drunk affect gameplay? or is it just for entertainment? Everyone obviously knows who they are, and they are limited in their ability to communicate, strategize, hypothesize.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP




----------



## txjennah PE

It's definitely not jacket weather here.  Everyone is complaining of the heat, but I just moved from Texas, so this Midwest heat feels pretty nice in comparison.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

We haven't worked out those details yet, which is why I didn't include it this round. I would play it just for entertainment value alone, but it has some implications for gameplay which I'll discuss below.

Regarding game mechanics:


The drunk can communicate in normal speech in PMs and other threads.

The drunk can vote normally if its limited to 'at-moderator I vote for at-player'

otherwise its gifs, emojis, videos, special characters and the like

But it also effects game balance.


If the drunk is a special character, that gives an advantage to the town, because they know that the drunk is nor mafia. The only advantage the outnumbered mafia has is the fog-of-war among the townies

but nothing is stopping another townie or mafia to play the town drunk for fun or deception. Except for the hassle of playing it.

Since players may only have one role. The cop wouldn't need to investigate the drunk, again an advantage to the town.

But what happens if the cop investigates the drunk


if the drunk is considered a special character,  and the cop investigates. The cop has wasted an investigation on something obvious. So the number of investigations would have to increase by one. Right not the number of investigations = #special characters + n, where n is zero or a constant determined by the mod. But the bigger cost isn't just the wasted investigation, but the wasted day. Each day the round continues, the town loses about 2 players. Each game doesn't have many days due to the limited number of players to start with.

If the drunk is a special character, and so is the mafia, then how can the cop know if drunk is the drunk, or if its the mafia acting drunk. see above

So I proposed that investigating the drunk would reveal  "regular townie". I haven't gotten any feedback on that idea.

I ran some numbers, and I think the drunk wouldn't interfere too much with game mechanics for games with 11, 13, or 14 players when games with &lt;12 players have two mafia; games with &gt;=12 have three mafia.

I'm putting these rules out to the group for discussion:

Town drunk


The drunk can communicate in normal speech in PMs and other threads.

The drunk can vote normally if its limited to 'at-moderator I vote for at-player'

otherwise its only posting in gifs, emojis, videos, special characters and the like

drunks that "get sober" in oublic, then they are disqualified from the round. Much like the robots in Futurama, they need alcohol to live.

investigating the drunk reveals "regular townsfolk"

investigating someone pretending to be the drunk reveals "regular townsfolk" or "not regular townsfolk" depend on their assigned role as normal

The drunk may be included as an assigned role when the number of players are 11, 13, 14.

the drunk will not be included as an assigned role when the number of players are &lt;11 or 12. Players may still voluntarily play drunk if they choose, but it's not official.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> We haven't worked out those details yet, which is why I didn't include it this round. I would play it just for entertainment value alone, but it has some implications for gameplay which I'll discuss below.
> 
> Regarding game mechanics:
> 
> 
> The drunk can communicate in normal speech in PMs and other threads.
> 
> The drunk can vote normally if its limited to 'at-moderator I vote for at-player'
> 
> otherwise its gifs, emojis, videos, special characters and the like
> 
> But it also effects game balance.
> 
> 
> If the drunk is a special character, that gives an advantage to the town, because they know that the drunk is nor mafia. The only advantage the outnumbered mafia has is the fog-of-war among the townies
> 
> but nothing is stopping another townie or mafia to play the town drunk for fun or deception. Except for the hassle of playing it.
> 
> Since players may only have one role. The cop wouldn't need to investigate the drunk, again an advantage to the town.
> 
> But what happens if the cop investigates the drunk
> 
> 
> if the drunk is considered a special character,  and the cop investigates. The cop has wasted an investigation on something obvious. So the number of investigations would have to increase by one. Right not the number of investigations = #special characters + n, where n is zero or a constant determined by the mod. But the bigger cost isn't just the wasted investigation, but the wasted day. Each day the round continues, the town loses about 2 players. Each game doesn't have many days due to the limited number of players to start with.
> 
> If the drunk is a special character, and so is the mafia, then how can the cop know if drunk is the drunk, or if its the mafia acting drunk. see above
> 
> So I proposed that investigating the drunk would reveal  "regular townie". I haven't gotten any feedback on that idea.
> 
> I ran some numbers, and I think the drunk wouldn't interfere too much with game mechanics for games with 11, 13, or 14 players when games with &lt;12 players have two mafia; games with &gt;=12 have three mafia.
> 
> I'm putting these rules out to the group for discussion:
> 
> Town drunk
> 
> 
> The drunk can communicate in normal speech in PMs and other threads.
> 
> The drunk can vote normally if its limited to 'at-moderator I vote for at-player'
> 
> otherwise its only posting in gifs, emojis, videos, special characters and the like
> 
> drunks that "get sober" in oublic, then they are disqualified from the round. Much like the robots in Futurama, they need alcohol to live.
> 
> investigating the drunk reveals "regular townsfolk"
> 
> investigating someone pretending to be the drunk reveals "regular townsfolk" or "not regular townsfolk" depend on their assigned role as normal
> 
> The drunk may be included as an assigned role when the number of players are 11, 13, 14.
> 
> the drunk will not be included as an assigned role when the number of players are &lt;11 or 12. Players may still voluntarily play drunk if they choose, but it's not official.


What if the drunk is rolled separate from the remaining roles, so the opportunity would arise to be both town drunk and Dr, etc?

Based on some of our local news reports, town drunk and cop is a pretty common occurance.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

vhab49_PE said:


> What if the drunk is rolled separate from the remaining roles, so the opportunity would arise to be both town drunk and Dr, etc?
> 
> Based on some of our local news reports, town drunk and cop is a pretty common occurance.


lol. That could work - but only if an investigation would reveal "regular" or non regular" based on the initial role assignment (townie or mafia/doc). If we used those rules, then the drunk could be included for rounds with any number of players.


----------



## JayKay PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Hi hungry, I’m @ChebyshevII PE
> 
> (me too)


Surely you're not serious.


----------



## JayKay PE

I want to be the town drunk.  THat would be so much fun!


----------



## RBHeadge PE




----------



## RBHeadge PE

JayKay0914 said:


> I want to be the town drunk.  THat would be so much fun!


next round, there's going to be like five town drunks. Only one of whom will play it begrudgingly.


----------



## JayKay PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> next round, there's going to be like five town drunks. Only one of whom will play it begrudgingly.


Or they just won't post, thus circumventing the town drunk rule, and being more nefarious than usual.


----------



## blybrook PE

Those that are quiet are suspicious and should be investigated by the cop


----------



## blybrook PE

I think the drunk roll could make this game more interesting to some of the ghosts who stop by from time to time


----------



## User1




----------



## Roarbark

RBHeadge PE said:


> @JayKay0914 felt guilty about what happened to @jean15paul last night. So she went to visit his tombstone at the graveyard. She arrived and saw that the adjecent plot was freshly dug. "Hmm, I wonder who that is for" she said aloud to no-one in particular. A moment later, the world went black for her. She was buried in that plot.
> 
> The mafia killed @JayKay0914 during the night.
> 
> Story telling is mine. Don't look for any hints because there aren't any to be had.
> 
> The remaining players are:
> 
> @ChebyshevII PE @tj_PE @vhab49_PE @txjennah PE @Audi driver, P.E. @NikR @chart94 @blybrook PE @leggo PE


Nicely done


----------



## leggo PE

If I was the town drunk and had to only post in gifs, videos, whatever, I'd probably either ignore that rule or not post much. I'm not one for the gif world.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

4:00 Update

@leggo PE - 2 votes  (nikr, chart)

@chart94 - 1 (leggo)

@blybrook PE - 1 (txjenna)

@ChebyshevII PE - 1 (audi)

@Audi driver, P.E. - 1 (cheb)


----------



## txjennah PE

Haha being town drunk would be fun.  My brother has sent me enough weird ass youtube videos I could post here. (Nothing NSFW obviously)


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

So, wait. I'm not supposed to be drunk this week?  Damnit.


----------



## Fisherman504

ChebyshevII PE said:


> “Stalker” might be a more appropriate term.


I'm not a stalker. I'm your apprentice.


----------



## blybrook PE

Or another twist that I just thought about: townies that are lynched / killed off during the night become a town drunk. 

Zombie drunks...


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

blybrook PE said:


> Or another twist that I just thought about: townies that are lynched / killed off during the night become a town drunk.
> 
> Zombie drunks...


Ooh, this is interesting!


----------



## leggo PE

K, I think the people voting for me are mafia because no one else has two votes. 

If they're not, they should know they're currently aiming to kill off another townie, which is just bad news for the townies!


----------



## txjennah PE

leggo PE said:


> K, I think the people voting for me are mafia because no one else has two votes.
> 
> If they're not, they should know they're currently aiming to kill off another townie, which is just bad news for the townies!


Hmm yeah that's a bit suspect


----------



## txjennah PE

And I'm all for the zombie drunks! That way people who are killed off can still have fun during the week.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

txjennah PE said:


> Haha being town drunk would be fun.  My brother has sent me enough weird ass youtube videos I could post here. (Nothing NSFW obviously)


Why nothing NSFW? 
im just saying &lt;shrug&gt;


----------



## txjennah PE

jean15paul said:


> Why nothing NSFW?
> im just saying &lt;shrug&gt;


Oh, since I had described them as "weird ass videos" I wanted to temper expectations hahaha.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

txjennah PE said:


> "weird ass videos"


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

I just got this email!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

jean15paul said:


> I just got this email!
> 
> View attachment 13899


----------



## leggo PE

Congrats, @jean15paul!


----------



## txjennah PE

jean15paul said:


> I just got this email!
> 
> View attachment 13899


Yayyyyy!


----------



## blybrook PE

leggo PE said:


> K, I think the people voting for me are mafia because no one else has two votes.
> 
> If they're not, they should know they're currently aiming to kill off another townie, which is just bad news for the townies!


Hmm, maybe they think you're still Mafia from several rounds ago.. Playing the odds..

Who has the cop been investigating? Wheres the doc?


----------



## User1

blybrook PE said:


> Hmm, maybe they think you're still Mafia from several rounds ago.. Playing the odds..
> 
> Who has the cop been investigating? Wheres the doc?


I am not the doc. but doc and cop usually aren't public knowledge until necessary, since that makes easy targets for mafia


----------



## User1

blybrook PE said:


> Hmm, maybe they think you're still Mafia from several rounds ago.. Playing the odds..
> 
> Who has the cop been investigating? Wheres the doc?


wait why are you asking? are you mafia?


----------



## leggo PE

blybrook PE said:


> Hmm, maybe they think you're still Mafia from several rounds ago.. Playing the odds..
> 
> Who has the cop been investigating? Wheres the doc?


People thought that last time and killed me the first night, and I was a regular townie. See bias article I posted earlier in this thread.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

jean15paul said:


> I just got this email!
> 
> View attachment 13899


Congrats!!!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

PSA: Tonight's vote is being postponed until 10:30PM eastern/7:30PM pacific.


----------



## NikR_PE

leggo PE said:


> I think the people voting for me are mafia because no one else has two votes.


With that logic everyone who voted for @jean15paul yesterday is mafia since had more votes than others


----------



## User1

hm


----------



## blybrook PE

tj_PE said:


> wait why are you asking? are you mafia?


I'm a townie, are you mafia?


----------



## leggo PE

NikR said:


> With that logic everyone who voted for @jean15paul yesterday is mafia since had more votes than others


But more than one person had more than one vote yesterday... Just sayin'!


----------



## User1

blybrook PE said:


> I'm a townie, are you mafia?


I am a townie, and also not mafia.


----------



## blybrook PE

There were a few swaps yesterday, probably be a few today at some point.

The later lynching may give folks hope.


----------



## leggo PE

Who vote for, keep the same or change again?


----------



## User1

@RBHeadge PE I vote for @txjennah PE


----------



## leggo PE

@RBHeadge PE I amend my vote and vote for @txjennah PE instead. Last change!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

So I got home earlier than expected - oh well - vote is still at 10:30

Vote as it stands now:

@leggo PE - 2 votes  (nikr, chart)

@blybrook PE - 1 (txjenna)

@ChebyshevII PE - 1 (audi)

@Audi driver, P.E. - 1 (cheb)

@txjennah PE - 2 (leggo, tj)


----------



## NikR_PE

jean15paul said:


> I just got this email!
> 
> View attachment 13899


Congrats. Hope you celebrated with beignets and hurricanes.


----------



## blybrook PE

@RBHeadge PE, I am voting again for @txjennah PE

Something is making me feel she isn't a townie.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Vote as it stands now:

@leggo PE - 2 votes  (nikr, chart)

@blybrook PE - 1 (txjenna)

@ChebyshevII PE - 1 (audi)

@Audi driver, P.E. - 1 (cheb)

@txjennah PE - 3 (leggo, tj, bly)


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

@RBHeadge PE I vote for @NikR since that is my go to.  This is not an indication of knowledge, just following my past voting proclivity.


----------



## NikR_PE

vhab49_PE said:


> @RBHeadge PE I vote for @NikR since that is my go to.  This is not an indication of knowledge, just following my past voting proclivity.


I was mafia only once in all the games so far. So the probability of that being true via extrapolation is slim. At least @leggo PE will be be happy you are not falling for the bias.

FWIW I am a townie this round.


----------



## User1

NikR said:


> I was mafia only once in all the games so far. So the probability of that being true via extrapolation is slim. At least @leggo PE will be be happy you are not falling for the bias.
> 
> FWIW I am a townie this round.


tbh i think it might be your avatar LOL looks so mischievous


----------



## RBHeadge PE

tj_PE said:


> tbh i think it might be your avatar LOL looks so mischievous


Nothing mischievous about it. He simply wants to rule the world.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

time


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Another crime-filled day passes in the podunk town and another day passes without any sign of police action. The townfolk have decided to take matters into their own hands again. They discover that @leggo PE had a citation in California for riding a bicycle through a public pool*, and @txjennah PE was fined for walking barefoot in Texas without obtaining a $5 permit first**. "They must both be mafia" they scream! But they only had enough rope for one person so they took a vote.

@leggo PE - 2 votes  (nikr, chart)

@blybrook PE - 1 (txjenna)

@ChebyshevII PE - 1 (audi)

@Audi driver, P.E. - 1 (cheb)

@txjennah PE - 3 (leggo, tj, bly)

@NikR - 1 (vhab)

The town lynched @txjennah PE, she was a member of the mafia.

*A real law in California

**A real law in Texas

All storytelling mine, don't look for hints because they aren't there.


----------



## blybrook PE

We got one!!!


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

First time I've seen a mafia get lynched


----------



## User1

YES YES YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## chart94 PE

Finally took long enough!!


----------



## User1

chart94 said:


> Finally took long enough!!


LOL a whole day


----------



## chart94 PE

tj_PE said:


> LOL a whole day


Well I was counting last round too lol


----------



## User1

We shall see who gets dedded tonight. Hopefully not me or any of my other townies  if it's me, I love you all. Minus Mafia. Mafia, I don't love you until next game. Thanks bye


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Podunk Town Public Announcement​
For Immediate Release

The public swimming pool will be closed indefinitely to accommodate a homicide investigation. @leggo PE was found at the bottom of the pool chained to her bicycle and a 70lb kettlebell. Town hall meeting tonight at 10:00PM eastern/7:00 PM pacific.

@leggo PE was killed by the mafia during the night.

Story telling is mine. Don't look for any hints because there aren't any to be had.

The remaining players are:

@ChebyshevII PE @tj_PE @vhab49_PE @Audi driver, P.E. @NikR @chart94 @blybrook PE


----------



## RBHeadge PE

chart94 said:


> tj_PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chart94 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Finally took long enough!!
> 
> 
> 
> LOL a whole day
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well I was counting last round too lol
Click to expand...





jean15paul said:


> First time I've seen a mafia get lynched


Jeez, it really has been like two rounds.


----------



## User1

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## txjennah PE

Aw man this is what I get for not logging into EB for 12 hours.  

Can I be zombie town drunk


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

txjennah PE said:


> Aw man this is what I get for not logging into EB for 12 hours.
> 
> Can I be zombie town drunk


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

txjennah PE said:


> Aw man this is what I get for not logging into EB for 12 hours.
> 
> Can I be zombie town drunk


Well, that and being mafia.


----------



## JayKay PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Podunk Town Public Announcement​
> For Immediate Release
> 
> The public swimming pool will be closed indefinitely to accommodate a homicide investigation. @leggo PE was found at the bottom of the pool chained to her bicycle and a 70lb kettlebell. Town hall meeting tonight at 10:00PM eastern/7:00 PM pacific.
> 
> @leggo PE was killed by the mafia during the night.
> 
> Story telling is mine. Don't look for any hints because there aren't any to be had.
> 
> The remaining players are:
> 
> @ChebyshevII PE @tj_PE @vhab49_PE @Audi driver, P.E. @NikR @chart94 @blybrook PE


@leggo PE IS TOO STRONG TO BE TAKEN DOWN BY A 70 LB KETTLEBELL.  PLZ REVISE STORY PLZ.


----------



## txjennah PE

vhab49_PE said:


> Well, that and being mafia.


Minor details ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Podunk Town Public Announcement​
> For Immediate Release
> 
> The public swimming pool will be closed indefinitely to accommodate a homicide investigation. @leggo PE was found at the bottom of the pool chained to her bicycle and (6) 70lb kettlebells. Town hall meeting tonight at 10:00PM eastern/7:00 PM pacific.
> 
> @leggo PE was killed by the mafia during the night.
> 
> Story telling is mine. Don't look for any hints because there aren't any to be had.
> 
> The remaining players are:
> 
> @ChebyshevII PE @tj_PE @vhab49_PE @Audi driver, P.E. @NikR @chart94 @blybrook PE


There ya go @leggo PE.. Fxt for you.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Woot! We got a mafia member. Sorry leggo.  

@RBHeadge PE my vote again goes to @ChebyshevII PE til we get his name.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Audi driver said:


> Woot! We got a mafia member. Sorry leggo.
> 
> @RBHeadge PE my vote again goes to @ChebyshevII PE til we get his name.


*sigh*. There are easier ways to obtain my name, you know. Like, instead of threatening to kill me, you could...idk...ask?


----------



## NikR_PE

@RBHeadge PE I vote for @vhab49_PE because her explanation of voting against me did not make sense.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

ChebyshevII PE said:


> *sigh*. There are easier ways to obtain my name, you know. Like, instead of threatening to kill me, you could...idk...ask?


Ok. Cheb, will you post up your name, thereby telling me? Please?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I’m gonna be busy all day so i’ll vote now and see if new information pops up later.

@RBHeadge PE I vote @chart94. Seems like he had it out for leggo, and he’s been acting strange this game, like he knows something...


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Audi driver said:


> Ok. Cheb, will you post up your name, thereby telling me? Please?


Nope! Won’t reveal it publicly.


----------



## leggo PE

Well, at least I got to see one mafia knocked off before I got knocked off myself... Good luck, townies!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

NikR said:


> @RBHeadge PE I vote for @vhab49_PE because her explanation of voting against me did not make sense.


It goes back to the idea of I have no good intel, therefore I vote for someone who is not in danger of being voted out.  Plus, the first round I randomized several times and you came up first in over half of them.  So it was really a throwback to round 1, where nobody knew what was going on.

But I accept your vote, even though I am 100% really a townie.


----------



## chart94 PE

I dont trust cheb. He is trying to make it look like because i thought leggo was mafia and she was wacked that it was me. Classic misdirection. Take it from a former spy... i vote @ChebyshevII PE he smells that kinda smelly smell that smells smelly


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

chart94 said:


> I dont trust cheb. He is trying to make it look like because i thought leggo was mafia and she was wacked that it was me. Classic misdirection. Take it from a former spy... i vote @ChebyshevII PE he smells that kinda smelly smell that smells smelly


It’s not like I can control my excessive sweating problem...


----------



## RBHeadge PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> It’s not like I can control my excessive sweating problem...


----------



## blybrook PE

Its a new day, lets see whom is going to get put on the spot today


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Midday update:

@ChebyshevII PE 2 votes (audi, chart)

@vhab49_PE 1 vote (nikr)

@chart94 1 vote (cheby)


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Kid attacked another kid, staff member and school resource officer at midHab's middle school.  They put the school on lockdown. I hate that I have to deal with school lockdown stress.  Grr.


----------



## PeeWee

vhab49_PE said:


> Kid attacked another kid, staff member and school resource officer at midHab's middle school.  They put the school on lockdown. I hate that I have to deal with school lockdown stress.  Grr.


It's your mafia background I tell ya!


----------



## User1

I am out doing assessments of fire stations aka flirting with firefighters so I will check back in in a few hours. Let's sniff out our next maf member!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

PeeWee said:


> It's your mafia background I tell ya!


I am not Mafia this round.  It is quite refreshing actually to not have a job.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

tj_PE said:


> I am out doing assessments of fire stations aka flirting with firefighters so I will check back in in a few hours. Let's sniff out our next maf member!


I love firefighters.  I think it stems from back in the day when my dad was the assitant fire chief for the base fire department and his firefigters were STRICTLY off limits.  And damn, some of them were nice looking specimen.


----------



## PeeWee

vhab49_PE said:


> I am not Mafia this round.  It is quite refreshing actually to not have a job.


That's mafia talk if I ever heard it.


----------



## leggo PE

Where has everyone gone? You're not all ded like me. Some of you, however, are.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

No one wants to tip their hand before tonights vote?


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE




----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

jean15paul_PE said:


> View attachment 13910


Gilmore girls? Really?

(not that me saying this makes me look any better)


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

I've cast my lot, but it can be changed.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

C’mon, guys. You’re really gonna let another innocent townie die?


----------



## User1

ChebyshevII PE said:


> C’mon, guys. You’re really gonna let another innocent townie die?


nope


----------



## User1

I have a new BF named Derek. He is unaware of our arrangement. 

@RBHeadge PE I am suspect of and voting for @chart94. I hope I'm not wrong. ♥


----------



## User1

(LOL HOPEFULLY CHEBSNAME IS NOT DEREK LOLOL)


----------



## NikR_PE

tj_PE said:


> (LOL HOPEFULLY CHEBSNAME IS NOT DEREK LOLOL)


If only cheb had put his real name in fantasy football like someone else.


----------



## User1

NikR said:


> If only cheb had put his real name in fantasy football like someone else.


I DIDNT PUT IT IN IT PUT ITSELF IN

(that's what he said)


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

tj_PE said:


> (LOL HOPEFULLY CHEBSNAME IS NOT DEREK LOLOL)


Nope, not Derek.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NikR said:


> If only cheb had put his real name in fantasy football like someone else.


I considered it, then promptly changed my mind.


----------



## chart94 PE

tj_PE said:


> I have a new BF named Derek. He is unaware of our arrangement.
> 
> @RBHeadge PE I am suspect of and voting for @chart94. I hope I'm not wrong. ♥


You ate def wrong and I’ll expect an apology later...


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

chart94 said:


> You ate def wrong and I’ll expect an apology later...


An unfortunate typo?


----------



## NikR_PE

@RBHeadge PE i change my vote to @chart94 as he usually announces his townie profession every game but hasnt this time. So he has something to hide.


----------



## chart94 PE

I definitely am a townie. I am just a poor teacher trying to educate my class of the dangers of organized crime and why being reformed is a better way to go!!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

1:45 to go. Currently at:

@ChebyshevII PE 2 votes (audi, chart)

@chart94 3 vote (cheby, nikr, tj)

It's time for me to research stupid laws from Illinois and Washington (not DC).


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

RBHeadge PE said:


> It's time for me to research stupid laws from Illinois and Washington (not DC).


See: Sasquatch.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> See: Sasquatch.


Got it. Alternately, what's your opinion on buying meat on Sundays?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

RBHeadge PE said:


> Got it. Alternately, what's your opinion on buying meat on Sundays?


It’s up there with buying mattresses on sundays.


----------



## chart94 PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> 1:45 to go. Currently at:
> 
> @ChebyshevII PE 2 votes (audi, chart)
> 
> @chart94 3 vote (cheby, nikr, tj)
> 
> It's time for me to research stupid laws from Illinois and Washington (not DC).


There are a lot to choose from for Illinois I’m sure


----------



## blybrook PE

@RBHeadge PE I vote for @Audi driver, P.E.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

chart94 said:


> There are a lot to choose from for Illinois I’m sure


----------



## blybrook PE

@RBHeadge PE, after reviewing my notes, I'm changing my vote to @NikR


----------



## RBHeadge PE

T minus 20 min

@ChebyshevII PE 2 votes (audi, chart)

@chart94 3 vote (cheby, nikr, tj)

@NikR 1 vote (bly)


----------



## User1

I'm so nervous


----------



## User1

Oh God


----------



## RBHeadge PE

time


----------



## User1

Did we fuck it up?


----------



## chart94 PE

Well now you’ll all know I was a poor teacher townie


----------



## RBHeadge PE

The podunk town's victory was short lived. The crime spree continues. The cop is AWOL. They race to the courthouse and grab the records for @ChebyshevII PE and @chart94.  They learn the @ChebyshevII PE spent a year in prison for buying ground beef on a Sunday, and feeding it to Bigfoot*. But the more heinous record belongs to @chart94 who made funny faces at a puppy in the town of Normal, Illinois**.

The town lynched @chart94. He was a normal townie.

The vote was:

@ChebyshevII PE 2 votes (audi, chart)

@chart94 3 vote (cheby, nikr, tj)

@NikR 1 vote (bly)

* In Washington State, it is illegal to buy meet on Sundays. It is also illegal to harass Sasquatch.

** It is illegal to make faces at a dog in Normal, Illinois.

story is mine, don't look for hints that aren't there


----------



## RBHeadge PE

tj_PE said:


> Did we fuck it up?









I'm just posting a snarky gif, but still remaining neutral.


----------



## User1

Ughhhhhhh


----------



## blybrook PE

Damnit! First vhab_pe doesn't vote today and now a townie gets lynched. 

We gotta get the mafia outta our town!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

RBHeadge PE said:


> The podunk town's victory was short lived. The crime spree continues. The cop is AWOL. They race to the courthouse and grab the records for @ChebyshevII PE and @chart94.  They learn the @ChebyshevII PE spent a year in prison for buying ground beef on a Sunday, and feeding it to Bigfoot*. But the more heinous record belongs to @chart94 who made funny faces at a puppy in the town of Normal, Illinois**.
> 
> The town lynched @chart94. He was a normal townie.
> 
> The vote was:
> 
> @ChebyshevII PE 2 votes (audi, chart)
> 
> @chart94 3 vote (cheby, nikr, tj)
> 
> @NikR 1 vote (bly)
> 
> * In Washington State, it is illegal to buy meet on Sundays. It is also illegal to harass Sasquatch.
> 
> ** It is illegal to make faces at a dog in Normal, Illinois.
> 
> story is mine, don't look for hints that aren't there


DANGIT!


----------



## User1

@RBHeadge PE. I vote for @vhab49_PEfor tomorrow.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I’m so sorry, @chart94! I really did think you were acting suspicious


----------



## User1

ChebyshevII PE said:


> I’m so sorry, @chart94! I really did think you were acting suspicious


Same.


----------



## chart94 PE

Hmmmmm


----------



## PeeWee

I know I'm not part of the round, but I got word from the cop as a CI:

@vhab49_PE is a townie

@ChebyshevII PE _might_ be the doc

Others that were investigated were townies, now they're dead! The cop only has one investigation left and needs it to count.

I'm not releasing the name of the cop, yet...


----------



## blybrook PE

@Roarbark Are you near JBPHH? I'll be in that area from evening of 10/21 to 10/31 for work in the fuel farm.


----------



## User1

why would you give the mafia that information if it was true??? suspicioussssssssssss


----------



## blybrook PE

PeeWee said:


> I know I'm not part of the round, but I got word from the cop as a CI:
> 
> @vhab49_PE is a townie
> 
> @ChebyshevII PE _might_ be the doc
> 
> Others that were investigated were townies, now they're dead! The cop only has one investigation left and needs it to count.
> 
> I'm not releasing the name of the cop, yet...


My guess for the next to investigate is either @NikR or @Audi driver, P.E..


----------



## blybrook PE

tj_PE said:


> why would you give the mafia that information if it was true??? suspicioussssssssssss


I don't know if I trust CI's anyway.  They can be bad blood.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

blybrook PE said:


> Damnit! First vhab_pe doesn't vote today and now a townie gets lynched.
> 
> We gotta get the mafia outta our town!


Vhab_pe forgets to vote most days.  Vhab is very sucky at this game. Sigh.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

I don't understand the "might be the doc statement". I guess I don't understand what the cop learns from investigation. He (or she) doesn't get definitive confirmation of the person's role?


----------



## JayKay PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> I don't understand the "might be the doc statement". I guess I don't understand what the cop learns from investigation. He (or she) doesn't get definitive confirmation of the person's role?


When the cop investigates all they find out is if they're a 'normal' townie or a 'special' townie.  Special townie includes mafia, the cop, or the doctor (sniff), and may potentially include the village drunk, when we decide to start using that role.

As for me, I am a ghost.  Gone with the wind.  So I guess you could call me a special townie.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

The mafia killed @blybrook PE during the night. His mangled body was found in the bear habitat of the local zoo.

(half-assed phoned-in) story is mine. Don't look for hints. I need caffeine this morning.

The remaining players are:

@ChebyshevII PE @tj_PE @vhab49_PE @Audi driver, P.E. @NikR


----------



## blybrook PE

I knew I shouldn't have eaten the extra moose steaks last night.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

JayKay0914 said:


> When the cop investigates all they find out is if they're a 'normal' townie or a 'special' townie.  Special townie includes mafia, the cop, or the doctor (sniff), and may potentially include the village drunk, when we decide to start using that role.
> 
> As for me, I am a ghost.  Gone with the wind.  So I guess you could call me a special townie.


Ouch. Not knowing the difference between cop and mafia seems like a big challenge.


----------



## blybrook PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> Ouch. Not knowing the difference between cop and mafia seems like a big challenge.


It does make it odd to determine the players roll. It becomes a guessing game unless you decide to reveal your own roll.

If I still could logically think about some of the posts, the mafia members have essentially revealed themselves in the past 24 hours...  AVENGE ME!


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

tj_PE said:


> Did we fuck it up?


We done did.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

@ChebyshevII PE @tj_PE @vhab49_PE @Audi driver, P.E. @NikR 

If it becomes necessary, do we want to play over the weekend, or pick it up on Monday?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Nooner update:

@vhab49_PE 1 vote (tj)


----------



## PeeWee




----------



## DoctorWho-PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Nooner update:
> 
> @vhab49_PE 1 vote (tj)


Fine, @RBHeadge PE:  I , a townie publicly outed as a townie yesterday, vote for @tj_PE.  If she were a townie she would not vote for me, KNOWING THATI AM INDEED A TOWNIE.


----------



## NikR_PE

@RBHeadge PE I should not have changed my vote yesterday. I vote for @vhab49_PE


----------



## NikR_PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> @ChebyshevII PE @tj_PE @vhab49_PE @Audi driver, P.E. @NikR
> 
> If it becomes necessary, do we want to play over the weekend, or pick it up on Monday?


lets play over the weekend if it works for all.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

RBHeadge PE said:


> @ChebyshevII PE @tj_PE @vhab49_PE @Audi driver, P.E. @NikR
> 
> If it becomes necessary, do we want to play over the weekend, or pick it up on Monday?


I’m good with it if everyone else is.


----------



## JayKay PE

blybrook PE said:


> It does make it odd to determine the players roll. It becomes a guessing game unless you decide to reveal your own roll.
> 
> If I still could logically think about some of the posts, the mafia members have essentially revealed themselves in the past 24 hours...  AVENGE ME!


THEY DID REVEAL THEMSELF.  MY GHOSTLY KNOWLEDGE OF WHAT I AM/WAS LETS ME PRETTY MUCH KNOW WHO THE MAFIA ARE.


----------



## leggo PE

Guys, @tj_PE is a townie. There's no way she's not. So my DEDly suspicion is on @vhab49_PE.


----------



## leggo PE

And you guys should know I wasn't mafia and wouldn't knowingly lie about this, because I was killed during the night.


----------



## JayKay PE

I was not mafia, but, you know, it's the tradition of the game for JK to die on the first day.  ld-025:


----------



## NikR_PE

leggo PE said:


> Guys, @tj_PE is a townie. There's no way she's not. So my DEDly suspicion is on @vhab49_PE.


I agree because leggo tj and bly were the ones that voted out the mafia. And 2 of these 3 were dedded at night.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

leggo PE said:


> Guys, @tj_PE is a townie. There's no way she's not. So my DEDly suspicion is on @vhab49_PE.


I AM NOT MAFIA.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

I won't be around at all this weekend. But if y'all want to play, I'm good w/ it.

@Arbys dude I am voting for @ChebyshevII PE again, but not because of the name thing, but because I do think he's mafia this round. And also because of the name thing.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

at 2:00PM we have:

@vhab49_PE 2 votes (tj, nikr)

@tj_PE 1 vote (vhab)

@ChebyshevII PE 1 vote (audi)


----------



## JayKay PE

Audi driver said:


> I won't be around at all this weekend. But if y'all want to play, I'm good w/ it.
> 
> @Arbys dude I am voting for @ChebyshevII PE again, but not because of the name thing, but because I do think he's mafia this round. And also because of the name thing.


I mean, didn't you hear?  Chebs name is Chebs.  Confirmed via PM.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

JayKay0914 said:


> I mean, didn't you hear?  Chebs name is Chebs.  Confirmed via PM.


No, I did not hear that.


----------



## leggo PE

Y'all, all you've gotta do to get @ChebyshevII PE's real name is get him to give you money to keep it secret! It's that simple.


----------



## JayKay PE

leggo PE said:


> Y'all, all you've gotta do to get @ChebyshevII PE's real name is get him to give you money to keep it secret! It's that simple.


I SAW THAT BRIBE IN VENMO.  SCANDALOUS.


----------



## leggo PE

You venmo stalking me, @JayKay0914??


----------



## txjennah PE

Idk what's going on


----------



## JayKay PE

leggo PE said:


> You venmo stalking me, @JayKay0914??


I'm venmo stalking everyone.  Aka; the once every 3-4 months I go on venmo, I check out other people's transactions.  Their venmo emoji game is on point.  I need to up mine.

@txjennah PE Nobody knows what is going on.  Except that mafia is running rampant killing peeps.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Oh man, here goes the name game again. And @leggo PE, I thought we had a deal to ix-nay on the ibe-bray.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

As far as this game goes...

@RBHeadge PE i’m voting for @NikR unless other information pops up. Looking back at all the old posts from this game, I am least convinced about him as a townie than everyone else (and I don’t think that necessarily says much).


----------



## NikR_PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> As far as this game goes...
> 
> @RBHeadge PE i’m voting for @NikR unless other information pops up. Looking back at all the old posts from this game, I am least convinced about him as a townie than everyone else (and I don’t think that necessarily says much).


Hmmm. Interesting


----------



## User1

Idk wtf to do


----------



## blybrook PE

tj_PE said:


> Idk wtf to do


Don't Lynch a townie...


----------



## JayKay PE

tj_PE said:


> Idk wtf to do


hula hoop?


----------



## PeeWee

Lynch 'em all!


----------



## User1

blybrook PE said:


> Don't Lynch a townie...


I'm trying not to but I have no facts or evidence! And some peewee person I have no clue who that is is saying shit!


----------



## User1

JayKay0914 said:


> hula hoop?


My hips would be lying


----------



## blybrook PE

tj_PE said:


> My hips would be lying


Lying or dying?


----------



## blybrook PE

PeeWee said:


> Lynch 'em all!


Go troll elsewhere...


----------



## PeeWee

blybrook PE said:


> Go troll elsewhere...


----------



## blybrook PE

Any recommendations for the Talladega area?


----------



## User1

blybrook PE said:


> Lying or dying?


Yes


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

tj_PE said:


> Idk wtf to do


DON'T LYNCH ME!  I AM A TOWNIE!


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

tj_PE said:


> My hips would be lying


Um... Hips don't lie. They can't. It's impossible.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

blybrook PE said:


> If I still could logically think about some of the posts, the mafia members have essentially revealed themselves in the past 24 hours...  AVENGE ME!


Did they? I must not be paying attention. I guess it doesn't matter... my being ded and all.


----------



## Roarbark

PeeWee said:


> I know I'm not part of the round, but I got word from the cop as a CI:
> 
> @vhab49_PE is a townie
> 
> @ChebyshevII PE _might_ be the doc
> 
> Others that were investigated were townies, now they're dead! The cop only has one investigation left and needs it to count.
> 
> I'm not releasing the name of the cop, yet...


What is this, a risk free Cop message-board tool?



blybrook PE said:


> @Roarbark Are you near JBPHH? I'll be in that area from evening of 10/21 to 10/31 for work in the fuel farm.


I'm pretty darn close to there, and should be around town then. Keep in contact, and I'll buy you a beer somewhere  . 



blybrook PE said:


> I knew I shouldn't have eaten the extra moose steaks last night.


Just so everyone's aware, PSA about fat bear week. 
https://www.cnn.com/travel/article/fat-bear-week-trnd/index.html?utm_source=join1440&amp;utm_medium=email&amp;utm_placement=etcetera


----------



## blybrook PE

Roarbark said:


> I'm pretty darn close to there, and should be around town then. Keep in contact, and I'll buy you a beer somewhere  .


Sounds good.  I'll let you know what areas I'll be in once I get the lodging portions of this trip figured out.  The office is debating between three different locations right now to save on rental car costs.


----------



## User1

@RBHeadge PE I rescind my vote for @vhab49_PE

I haven't decided where to turn it instead though. 

please, everyone, plead your case.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

at 5:00PM we have:

@vhab49_PE 1 votes (nikr)

@tj_PE 1 vote (vhab)

@ChebyshevII PE 1 vote (audi)

@NikR 1 vote (cheby)

We have a four-way tie, and one undecided. People can still change their votes. If there is a multi-way tie then I will roll dice to determine the town's "choice".


----------



## Fisherman504

blybrook PE said:


> Go troll elsewhere...


I'm the troll here.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Fisherman504 said:


> I'm the troll here.






RBHeadge PE said:


> at 5:00PM we have:
> 
> @vhab49_PE 1 votes (nikr)
> 
> @tj_PE 1 vote (vhab)
> 
> @ChebyshevII PE 1 vote (audi)
> 
> @NikR 1 vote (cheby)
> 
> We have a four-way tie, and one undecided. People can still change their votes. If there is a multi-way tie then I will roll dice to determine the town's "choice".


@RBHeadge PE I recind my vote for @tj_PE and instead cast a vote for... @NikR.  

Golly, I hope that is not the wrong choice.


----------



## blybrook PE

Fisherman504 said:


> I'm the troll here.


Yes, yes you are


----------



## User1

do trolls roll?


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

tj_PE said:


> do trolls roll?


----------



## leggo PE

Ohhhh very interesting! I am not sure I was right with my earlier suspicion of @vhab49_PE being mafia.


----------



## leggo PE

Fisherman504 said:


> I'm the troll here.


You're only a troll of one specific EBer.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

leggo PE said:


> Ohhhh very interesting! I am not sure I was right with my earlier suspicion of @vhab49_PE being mafia.


Damn skippy.  I am NOT Mafia.  I am townie.


----------



## leggo PE

Haha, I can't vote anyway! I'm DED. Though yeah, I switched around my votes quite a bit in the two chances I had in this round.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

@RBHeadge PE I'm ded so I can't vote, but I choose to haunt @ChebyshevII PE tonight.


----------



## NikR_PE

I think it is Cheb. His behavior is different.

@RBHeadge PE i change my vote to @ChebyshevII PE


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Roarbark said:


> What is this, a risk free Cop message-board tool?
> 
> I'm pretty darn close to there, and should be around town then. Keep in contact, and I'll buy you a beer somewhere  .
> 
> Just so everyone's aware, PSA about fat bear week.
> https://www.cnn.com/travel/article/fat-bear-week-trnd/index.html?utm_source=join1440&amp;utm_medium=email&amp;utm_placement=etcetera


What. I've never heard of this, but I'm picking Grazer to win it all.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NikR said:


> I think it is Cheb. His behavior is different.
> 
> @RBHeadge PE i change my vote to @ChebyshevII PE


Definitely different. I’ve been working on a time crunch project. Sorry for my absence.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

at 8:00PM we have:

@ChebyshevII PE 2 votes (audi, nikr)

@NikR 2 votes (cheby, vhab)


----------



## leggo PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> at 8:00PM we have:
> 
> @ChebyshevII PE 1 vote (audi, nikr)
> 
> @NikR 2 votes (cheby, vhab)


This is inaccurate. Should be two votes each!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Oops, fixed it above. The names of who voted for who were correct, I just forgot to add one to the count for cheby.


----------



## leggo PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> What. I've never heard of this, but I'm picking Grazer to win it all.
> View attachment 13913


How did they determine who got the by week??


----------



## RBHeadge PE

facebook likes?


----------



## blybrook PE

leggo PE said:


> How did they determine who got the by week??


Several bears were granted by week's based on how many bears were available to start the competition and previous super fan votes. 

All new votes will be done via Facebook over the coming few weeks.


----------



## User1

what time is the lynching again? 7PST?


----------



## User1

@RBHeadge PE


----------



## RBHeadge PE

tj_PE said:


> what time is the lynching again? 7PST?


10 eastern / 7 pacific


----------



## User1

@RBHeadge PE I vote to lynch @NikR and hope I don't regret it ♥


----------



## Roarbark

leggo PE said:


> How did they determine who got the by week??


I had the same question... Not sure. Past year performance maybe?

The voting is done by facebook likes on pictures which show a Before / After picture of each bear. Here's 2018's champ, 409 Beadnose:


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Roarbark said:


> I had the same question... Not sure. Past year performance maybe?
> 
> The voting is done by facebook likes on pictures which show a Before / After picture of each bear. Here's 2018's champ, 409 Beadnose:


Oh my, that is a nose.


----------



## blybrook PE

Beadnose is 27 years old and wasn't seen during this year's feeding! The rangers aren't sure where she is or if she's still alive.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

blybrook PE said:


> Beadnose is 27 years old and wasn't seen during this year's feeding! The rangers aren't sure where she is or if she's still alive.


Well that is pretty morose news. I mean, I get that nature happens.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

time


----------



## RBHeadge PE

The crime wave continues unabated. The townies once again raid the courthouse and look at @NikR's profile. They learned that he was once ticketed for flying a kite in Chicago.* @Audi driver, P.E. reminds everyone that @ChebyshevII PE has a criminal record too (buying a matress on a Sunday) and that almost no-one knows his real name.

But it doesn't matter. The kite-haters prevailed.






The town voted:

@ChebyshevII PE 2 votes (audi, nikr)

@NikR 3 votes (cheby, vhab, tj)

@NikR was lynched by the town.



Spoiler



He was a regular townie.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

*it is actually illegal to fly a kite in the city of Chicago.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

RBHeadge PE said:


> The crime wave continues unabated. The townies once again raid the courthouse and look at @NikR's profile. They learned that he was once ticketed for flying a kite in Chicago.* @Audi driver, P.E. reminds everyone that @ChebyshevII PE has a criminal record too (buying a matress on a Sunday) and that almost no-one knows his real name.
> 
> But it doesn't matter. The kite-haters prevailed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The town voted:
> 
> @ChebyshevII PE 2 votes (audi, nikr)
> 
> @NikR 3 votes (cheby, vhab, tj)
> 
> @NikR was lynched by the town.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> He was a regular townie.


NOOOOOOO!!!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Goldangit.  



RBHeadge PE said:


> The crime wave continues unabated. The townies once again raid the courthouse and look at @NikR's profile. They learned that he was once ticketed for flying a kite in Chicago.* @Audi driver, P.E. reminds everyone that @ChebyshevII PE has a criminal record too (buying a matress on a Sunday) and that almost no-one knows his real name.
> 
> But it doesn't matter. The kite-haters prevailed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The town voted:
> 
> @ChebyshevII PE 2 votes (audi, nikr)
> 
> @NikR 3 votes (cheby, vhab, tj)
> 
> @NikR was lynched by the town.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> He was a regular townie.


I picked wrong.


----------



## User1

I regret it! Ugh! I believe I know who has betrayed me now.


----------



## User1

Anyone play halo? Be-trayalllllll


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

tj_PE said:


> I regret it! Ugh! I believe I know who has betrayed me now.


I really hope you dont think its me. Unless it's you... And I have betrayed you by being a townie. Sigh.  This game is hard.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

tj_PE said:


> Anyone play halo? Be-trayalllllll


Man, halo really brings me back. So many late night LAN parties.


----------



## chart94 PE

I know this is off topic, but is anyone particularly good at problems involving conversion of natural gas and electricity to lbmco2/mwh? I have this homework problem that i cant figure out. I dont know where in my equations i am going wrong..


----------



## chart94 PE

Update I was off by 1000 not sure why still if anyone can look at my work I can pm


----------



## Roarbark

RBHeadge PE said:


> They learned that he was once ticketed for flying a kite in Chicago.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> He was a regular townie.


Damn dirty kite fliers.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

chart94 said:


> Update I was off by 1000 not sure why still if anyone can look at my work I can pm


Off by +/- 1000, or a factor of 1000?


----------



## chart94 PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Off by +/- 1000, or a factor of 1000?


Factor


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

chart94 said:


> Factor


Sounds like a unit conversion issue to me...


----------



## chart94 PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Sounds like a unit conversion issue to me...


Seems like it. Stuck on a new problem involving LCOE... damn maints costs. I have been converting it to $/kWh but for some reason I’m off. Worst part is, the other problem I was only off by .01 and it took me forever to figure that out, now that doesn’t seem to be the issue.


----------



## leggo PE

Okay, I'm back on the @vhab49_PE is mafia bandwagon even though I'm DED, based on tonight's lynching of another townie! I think @ChebyshevII PE is mafia also. But that's nothing new.


----------



## User1

leggo PE said:


> Okay, I'm back on the @vhab49_PE is mafia bandwagon even though I'm DED, based on tonight's lynching of another townie! I think @ChebyshevII PE is mafia also. But that's nothing new.


I disagree on both counts.


----------



## leggo PE

tj_PE said:


> I disagree on both counts.


Well, your vote keys more then mine! In fact, my vote is null and void, were I to try to cast one!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

chart94 said:


> I know this is off topic, but is anyone particularly good at problems involving conversion of natural gas and electricity to lbmco2/mwh? I have this homework problem that i cant figure out. I dont know where in my equations i am going wrong..


I've done a few of those in the past. Can you post the problem here?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

The town woke up the next morning to the site of a large kite flying over the town park. At the base, they found a deceased @vhab49_PE bound in the kite string.

_It's too early on a Saturday to be awake or creative._

Story mine, don't look for hints because there are none.

The remaining players are:

@ChebyshevII PE @tj_PE @Audi driver, P.E.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

@RBHeadge PE I vote @Audi driver, P.E..


----------



## NikR_PE

Oh well, being busy with work and kid caught up to this townie. Now i can spend my weekend in peace.  WORKING  :brickwall:


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NikR said:


> Oh well, being busy with work and kid caught up to this townie. Now i can spend my weekend in peace.  WORKING  :brickwall:


Hopefully remotely, at least?


----------



## NikR_PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Hopefully remotely, at least?


I work from a different office than my whole team. I am forever remote.


----------



## NikR_PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> The crime wave continues unabated. The townies once again raid the courthouse and look at @NikR's profile. They learned that he was once ticketed for flying a kite in Chicago.* @Audi driver, P.E. reminds everyone that @ChebyshevII PE has a criminal record too (buying a matress on a Sunday) and that almost no-one knows his real name.
> 
> But it doesn't matter. The kite-haters prevailed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The town voted:
> 
> @ChebyshevII PE 2 votes (audi, nikr)
> 
> @NikR 3 votes (cheby, vhab, tj)
> 
> @NikR was lynched by the town.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> He was a regular townie.


Since i am dedded, i can go here if I get time

https://www.eventbrite.com/e/chicago-southside-fall-family-kite-day-tickets-74503025555


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NikR said:


> I work from a different office than my whole team. I am forever remote.


View attachment 12867


Forever remote?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I’m in process of changing up my sleep schedule a bit, since I haven’t been very good about being consistent.

I moved my alarm clock to the other side of the room so i’d Be forced to get up to turn it off, instead of being tempted to hit snooze.

So far it’s been a success. I haven’t hit snooze once this week, and I managed to get up before 6 every work morning so far. It’s given me time to make breakfast and eat it at home, and catch up on a little reading before starting my day.

And, I feel a lot better because of it.


----------



## User1

@RBHeadge PE. I vote to Lynch @Audi driver, P.E.


----------



## chart94 PE

Oh man one lynching left! I have a feeling it’s tj or cheb. I may be wrong but I’m ded anyways


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

So only 1 mafia then? I was guessing there were 2 left.


----------



## User1

chart94 said:


> Oh man one lynching left! I have a feeling it’s tj or cheb. I may be wrong but I’m ded anyways


It's not meeeeeeeeee


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

tj_PE said:


> It's not meeeeeeeeee


Me neither.


----------



## User1

jean15paul_PE said:


> So only 1 mafia then? I was guessing there were 2 left.


Yep gotta be only one left or the game would be over. I hope I'm voting right!


----------



## blybrook PE

I originally thought there were three but I was wrong about that. 

From the grave, my ghost is believing the current vote is correct.


----------



## NikR_PE

I too hope you are not making a _grave_ mistake


----------



## RBHeadge PE

time


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Say, has anyone seen the anime “Death Note?”


----------



## RBHeadge PE

The cop (@blybrook PE)  was murdered in the night two days ago. The doctor (@JayKay0914) was murdered four days ago. The town is afraid, but they confident that the crime wave will be over soon. The townies are certain they have found the last mafia member. The vote was unanimous:  2 votes for @Audi driver, P.E..

The town lynched @Audi driver, P.E..



Spoiler



He was a regular townie.






Spoiler



A mischievous grin emerges on 

@ChebyshevII PE's face. He turns to @tj_PE draws his gun and says "Rock, Paper, Scissors?"


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I won.




Most of you may not know my real name, but today...




...I am Kira.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

@ChebyshevII PE and @tj_PE. We are going to play rock paper scissors to determine the winner. Best 2 of three. I need each of you to send me a PM with their selections for 10 rounds of rock paper scissors. I figure this is cleaner than me flipping a coin to pick a winner. I'll compare each list and see who wins the round, then post the winner.

Ex:

Rock

Rock

Paper

Scissors

Rock

Scissors

Paper

Paper

Rock

Scissors


----------



## User1

i hate youuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## RBHeadge PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> I won.


Not yet, see above.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

RBHeadge PE said:


> Not yet, see above.


I know, but I had to use that line for the gif to make sense.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Alright, I'm not "all seeing" in this game. So can someone please explain how @txjennah PE got 'made' a few days ago.

And how did @ChebyshevII PE survive so long?  I sorta get what happened on day 2. But he should have been ded on day 3, and super ded yesterday? Was there some social engineering going on in the pms?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

RBHeadge PE said:


> Alright, I'm not "all seeing" in this game. So can someone please explain how @txjennah PE got 'made' a few days ago.
> 
> And how did @ChebyshevII PE survive so long?  I sorta get what happened on day 2. But he should have been ded on day 3, and super ded yesterday? Was there some social engineering going on in the pms?


I think I can get the story posted, give me a sec...


----------



## User1

RBHeadge PE said:


> Alright, I'm not "all seeing" in this game. So can someone please explain how @txjennah PE got 'made' a few days ago.
> 
> And how did @ChebyshevII PE survive so long?  I sorta get what happened on day 2. But he should have been ded on day 3, and super ded yesterday? Was there some social engineering going on in the pms?


yes.

i asked jennah if she would consider swapping votes and she read it and didnt respond then pretended she didnt see it etc etc. that's how i made her.


----------



## User1

and i set cheb up to tell me he was the doc.

i'm a failure.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Don't get me wrong, @ChebyshevII PE played a great game. I know it was a coincidence, but the mafia basically nightkilled everyone in the best order possible. And the timing of the assassination orders was usually in the most ironic way possible given what the doctor or cop did.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

tj_PE said:


> and i set cheb up to tell me he was the doc.
> 
> i'm a failure.


Ahh, that makes more sense now. Groupthink set it.


----------



## User1

audi didnt even show up today so it would have been a cointoss at best


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Ok. My side of the story...

Short version: @tj_PE, and to a lesser extent, @PeeWee, were the key to my victory.

Long version:

I’ve always been pretty good at hiding my role, even if I was not Mafia, in past games. So it was pretty natural for me to play the game like I normally would without suspicion.

Knowing that EB would tell on me if I was using my PMs, I made sure to stay off it as much as possible, and asked @RBHeadge PE who I wanted lynched first thing in the morning. I also gave him a backup in case my primary target was taken out by lynching during the day.

The night @txjennah PE was lynched, I decided not to shift my vote, as that would potentially give me away, especially since she was likely to die no matter what.

In the days to follow, I attempted to act like I knew very little about other people’s roles. Several people suspected me throughout, so I did what I could to not retaliate too much more often than normal. I also truly was busy with work this week, so I had an excuse to keep quiet; I even logged off occasionally and kept the game thread open anonymously so I could monitor people’s conversations.

Friday was the game changer. First off, I cast shade at @NikR; I was already a suspect, so I was scratching my head as to how to proceed. Then, @PeeWee got involved and posted I might be the doctor; this told me I was investigated (and so was @vhab49_PE), provided they were telling the truth. I was a little upset at first, but then realized he also said, “all the other townies who were investigated are now dead.” That told me that the cop potentially had used all their investigations. I kept that in my back pocket. Later, @tj_PE PM’s me and asks, “are you the doctor?”

I had a choice to make at this point: do I say yes and bank on her not knowing who the doc really was (or having been the doc herself), or say no and have her doubt me based on @PeeWee’s statements. I saw the first part of the message, but didn’t open it, so she wouldn’t think I read it and was stalling. I logged off, and thought about how to respond for a few hours.

In the end, I decided to risk it and say I was the doc, and to tell her I would save her that night. Apparently, her response told me she didn’t know the real doc, and it was possible that I got them already. She informed me she was talking to @NikR and was trying to get him to change his vote. Not having changed his mind, she turned on him, saving me from lynching.

I had originally planned on eliminating her that night, but switched to @vhab49_PE instead.

At this point, I needed the following things to occur:

@NikR was not revealed to be the doc, thereby blowing my cover

@vhab49_PE was not saved by the doctor, thereby blowing my cover

@tj_PE continue to believe me when I claimed that I believed @Audi driver, P.E. was the remaining Mafia member.

Everything went according to plan. So in essence, I was successfully able to slip under the radar by not appearing to act differently this game, I got lucky with @tj_PE having reached out to me, and I took a series of calculated risks. It paid off.

The only thing I didn’t account for was how I’m going to rebuild trust, especially with @tj_PE, after this. (I’m sorry for deceiving you, and hope we can still be friends)


----------



## RBHeadge PE

> @tj_PE
> 
> rock
> 
> *scissors*
> 
> paper






> @ChebyshevII PE
> 
> *Paper,*
> 
> paper,
> 
> *scissors,*


The mafia (@ChebyshevII PE) wins!

That's three in a row for the bad guys.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

RBHeadge PE said:


> Ahh, that makes more sense now. Groupthink set it.


Yep. Ya’ll should have listened to @leggo PE and her bias article.


----------



## User1

i've turned on everybody i have trusted in this game, or they've betrayed me so idk i might need to take a couple weeks off

also the SE is in less than 3 weeks and i gotta get it done.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

tj_PE said:


> also the SE is in less than 3 weeks and i gotta get it done.


Rock that that exam!


----------



## NikR_PE

tj_PE said:


> SE is in less than 3 weeks and i gotta get it done.


Good luck. Are you taking both vertical and lateral?


----------



## User1

NikR said:


> Good luck. Are you taking both vertical and lateral?


no i don't have the mental capacity. just vertical. and I am not feeling confident.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Great game, everybody   looking forward to the next one!


----------



## NikR_PE

tj_PE said:


> no i don't have the mental capacity. just vertical. and I am not feeling confident.


we will be rooting for you.


----------



## chart94 PE

Like to point out I said cheb was mafia!!!! Lol


----------



## blybrook PE

Good game


----------



## blybrook PE

I'm also going to be out of pocket until the end of the month. Will rejoin the game when I'm back in the office.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

chart94 said:


> Like to point out I said cheb was mafia!!!! Lol


So did a lot of other people


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

I'm confused. After the last lynching it was down to Cheby (mafia) and TJ (townie). Mafia gets a kill at night, so shouldn't Cheby have off'd TJ for the win?

I thought it was a coinflip only if the numbers are tied for a day vote?

@RBHeadge PE


----------



## txjennah PE

tj_PE said:


> yes.
> 
> i asked jennah if she would consider swapping votes and she read it and didnt respond then pretended she didnt see it etc etc. that's how i made her.


Your snap did disappear in my defense


----------



## blybrook PE

One of my favorite shirts:


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

blybrook PE said:


> One of my favorite shirts:


I think we’ve found this game’s official shirt


----------



## RBHeadge PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> I'm confused. After the last lynching it was down to Cheby (mafia) and TJ (townie). Mafia gets a kill at night, so shouldn't Cheby have off'd TJ for the win?
> 
> I thought it was a coinflip only if the numbers are tied for a day vote?
> 
> @RBHeadge PE


It was established early on in the thread that a 1v1 tie would be broken by coin toss (or similar) and not by night-kill.


----------



## User1

txjennah PE said:


> Your snap did disappear in my defense


LOL! It shouldn't have because I saved it in chat so it should never disappear!


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> It was established early on in the thread that a 1v1 tie would be broken by coin toss (or similar) and not by night-kill.


Thanks


----------



## JayKay PE

Lol, killing JK in the first round always leads to a mafia victory!  XD

Also, not sure if I can play this week.  Have a wedding I'm going to later this week and I need to semi-prep for it.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

I'm out the next two weeks.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

It’s getting busy at my office, so a break would probably be needed for me.


----------



## txjennah PE

tj_PE said:


> LOL! It shouldn't have because I saved it in chat so it should never disappear!


Haha I know but it did for real!  I will send you a screen shot. I'm outta the Mafia and am an honest woman now.


----------



## txjennah PE

It's been fun y'all, let me know when the next game is.


----------



## NikR_PE

A break would be good. My busy work should (i hope) be done this week. Next week I am in and can also mod.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

tj_PE said:


> audi didnt even show up today so it would have been a cointoss at best


I said I wasn't going to be available for the weekend. Seems kinda unfair, but oh well.


----------



## User1

Audi driver said:


> I said I wasn't going to be available for the weekend. Seems kinda unfair, but oh well.


i sorry!


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

chart94 said:


> Like to point out I said cheb was mafia!!!! Lol


As did I. Had him figured out the second he didn't retaliate to my second vote on him.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Audi driver said:


> As did I. Had him figured out the second he didn't retaliate to my second vote on him.


Lol. Dead if I do, dead if I don’t.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Lol. Dead if I do, dead if I don’t.


Nah, I was growing tired of the name threat MO as should have been clear. Also, I think this was my last time playing this game.


----------



## leggo PE

I'm down to take a break. Let @ChebyshevII PE bask in his glory for a minute or two.

And yes, well played, cheby!


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Y'all won't miss me. Heck, y'all played without me even when I was playn'!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Audi driver said:


> Y'all won't miss me. Heck, y'all played without me even when I was playn'!


Well, if you retire from the Mafia, you can still pop in from time to time and provide us some of your wit.


----------



## User1

Audi driver said:


> Y'all won't miss me. Heck, y'all played without me even when I was playn'!


i always miss you


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

vhab49_PE said:


> Well, if you retire from the Mafia, you can still pop in from time to time and provide us some of your wit.


Wit? My wit's so sharp they use it to make safety scissors.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Audi driver said:


> Wit? My wit's so sharp they use it to make safety scissors.


Ok, maybe wit is not correct.  Just don't be a stranger... or be stranger than you are.


----------



## Roarbark

tj_PE said:


> i've turned on everybody i have trusted in this game, or they've betrayed me so idk i might need to take a couple weeks off
> 
> also the SE is in less than 3 weeks and i gotta get it done.


Good luck tj! Crush it!



RBHeadge PE said:


> The mafia (@ChebyshevII PE) wins!
> 
> That's three in a row for the bad guys.


Nicely done and congrats @ChebyshevII PE. Looks like I missed a firecracker game. I am damn busy though, so it's definitely for the best.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Roarbark said:


> Looks like I missed a firecracker game. I am damn busy though, so it's definitely for the best.


Looking forward to the next time you can join us.

Side note, what is it about this time period and everyone getting so busy? Does it have to do with furlough season?


----------



## Roarbark

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Looking forward to the next time you can join us.
> 
> Side note, what is it about this time period and everyone getting so busy? Does it have to do with furlough season?


My guess: Winter [Holiday Season] is coming. Everyone trying to wrap things up before that?

Disclaimer: I haven't watched any GoT yet.


----------



## leggo PE

New code change next year!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Side note, what is it about this time period and everyone getting so busy? Does it have to do with furlough season?


I'm going on vacation for a week will have limited internet.

I scheduled it around a holiday weekend that straddled pay periods, and during low-tourist season with acceptable weather. The fact that it was also when we might have been furloughed again is only a partial coincidence.


----------



## User1

yep, new codes some states are adopting soon, getting in before that deadline, wanting to be done by end of year and also have a holiday therefore pre xmas, and construction season in the spring so if you back calculate permits and all that shit you gotta get done soon to start construction in april.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Looking forward to the next time you can join us.
> 
> Side note, what is it about this time period and everyone getting so busy? Does it have to do with furlough season?


Just random for me. Although it is calendar related. 2019 products are already shipping and being installed. Trying to release a new version before 2020 sales. (I'm in new product development for my company.)


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

In my field of work, we don’t really have a “busy season,” per se...we have years that are busier than others. Depending on the customers/jobs we get, we may be insanely busy the whole year because each customer wants their stuff done by dates that stagger across.

I’m currently tied up in a project that needs to be done by thanksgiving ish, one that needs to be done by Christmas, and one that will need to be ready by late spring. They’re huge projects, too.


----------



## NikR_PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Looking forward to the next time you can join us.
> 
> Side note, what is it about this time period and everyone getting so busy? Does it have to do with furlough season?


We are releasing a big software update and features keep getting added to it last minute.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NikR said:


> We are releasing a big software update and features keep getting added to it last minute.


So in other words, just another day at the office.


----------



## NikR_PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> So in other words, just another day at the office.


:brickwall:


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Looking forward to the next time you can join us.
> 
> Side note, what is it about this time period and everyone getting so busy? Does it have to do with furlough season?


One of our big clients fiscal year ends in October, so they look at the budget in August/September, and start throwing EOY money at us.  Good for the company, stressful for the employees. We have gotten enough work to keep most of our staff busy through the end of the month, not counting the work we already had to keep us busy through the end of the month.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

vhab49_PE said:


> One of our big clients fiscal year ends in October, so they look at the budget in August/September, and start throwing EOY money at us.  Good for the company, stressful for the employees. We have gotten enough work to keep most of our staff busy through the end of the month, not counting the work we already had to keep us busy through the end of the month.


I feel ya. We’re in a similar boat.


----------



## User1

ChebyshevII PE said:


> I feel ya. We’re in a similar boat.


banned for not being structural

wait, wrong thread? :dunno:


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

tj_PE said:


> banned for not being structural


You should try the automation world and see how the stress compares to structural.


----------



## User1

ChebyshevII PE said:


> You should try the automation world and see how the stress compares to structural.


how about no


----------



## leggo PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> You should try the automation world and see how the stress compares to structural.


See below.



tj_PE said:


> how about no


Agreed.


----------



## NikR_PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> You should try the automation world and see how the stress compares to structural.


Why would it be any different?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NikR said:


> Why would it be any different?


Well for one thing, “stress” has an entirely different meaning to both fields.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Well for one thing, “stress” has an entirely different meaning to both fields.


Haha!  We have many types of stress....


----------



## User1

you cant be all clever with me when i'm under this kind of stress

i had a regression in my feelings of okayness and safety last night.

first, dreaming that i was making out with dave grohl. totes cool

woke up to pee

saw that someone on my street 10 blocks away got their whole house robbed this weekend

fell back asleep 

dream about seeing some people fleeing a scene of some sort, they notice me, threaten me with a gun as i was trying to call police. i drop phone and hold hands up terrified, they covered my windows with black sheets from the outside? then i woke up. like wtf?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

tj_PE said:


> you cant be all clever with me when i'm under this kind of stress
> 
> i had a regression in my feelings of okayness and safety last night.
> 
> first, dreaming that i was making out with dave grohl. totes cool
> 
> woke up to pee
> 
> saw that someone on my street 10 blocks away got their whole house robbed this weekend
> 
> fell back asleep
> 
> dream about seeing some people fleeing a scene of some sort, they notice me, threaten me with a gun as i was trying to call police. i drop phone and hold hands up terrified, they covered my windows with black sheets from the outside? then i woke up. like wtf?


Holy crap. Scary...


----------



## User1

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Holy crap. Scary...


yea really fucked up i cant handle anything right now. lol


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

tj_PE said:


> you cant be all clever with me when i'm under this kind of stress
> 
> i had a regression in my feelings of okayness and safety last night.
> 
> first, dreaming that i was making out with dave grohl. totes cool
> 
> woke up to pee
> 
> saw that someone on my street 10 blocks away got their whole house robbed this weekend
> 
> fell back asleep
> 
> dream about seeing some people fleeing a scene of some sort, they notice me, threaten me with a gun as i was trying to call police. i drop phone and hold hands up terrified, they covered my windows with black sheets from the outside? then i woke up. like wtf?


Yikes.  That is some cazy stuff.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

tj_PE said:


> you cant be all clever with me when i'm under this kind of stress
> 
> i had a regression in my feelings of okayness and safety last night.
> 
> first, dreaming that i was making out with dave grohl. totes cool
> 
> woke up to pee
> 
> saw that someone on my street 10 blocks away got their whole house robbed this weekend
> 
> fell back asleep
> 
> dream about seeing some people fleeing a scene of some sort, they notice me, threaten me with a gun as i was trying to call police. i drop phone and hold hands up terrified, they covered my windows with black sheets from the outside? then i woke up. like wtf?


Need more alcohol.

Joking. don't self medicate like that.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Some security advice I received from a friend: keep a canister of wasp killer by your bed. It sprays farther than pepper spray would and blinds the perpetrator.


----------



## Supe

Pro tip: Wasp killer also kills wasps.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Random but related. I just quit ADT and installed a Ring alarm system. So far so good.


----------



## User1

jean15paul_PE said:


> Random but related. I just quit ADT and installed a Ring alarm system. So far so good.


i have cameras. just not monitored security. i use the amazon blink cameras and have been happy with them.


----------



## Supe

jean15paul_PE said:


> Random but related. I just quit ADT and installed a Ring alarm system. So far so good.


We've had one for several months now.  Only issues are one back door sensor that is occasionally uncooperative, and the motion sensors are too sensitive for big dogs even turned down all the way.  Consequently, the only time we ever set the system to anything other than "home and armed" is when we go on vacation and when the dogs are at the sitters.  If we ever switch to the 24/7 monitoring, we'll have to just deactivate the motion sensors entirely.  I still want to add two hardwired floodlight cameras.


----------



## Ranger1316

Supe said:


> We've had one for several months now.  Only issues are one back door sensor that is occasionally uncooperative, and the motion sensors are too sensitive for big dogs even turned down all the way.  Consequently, the only time we ever set the system to anything other than "home and armed" is when we go on vacation and when the dogs are at the sitters.  If we ever switch to the 24/7 monitoring, we'll have to just deactivate the motion sensors entirely.  I still want to add two hardwired floodlight cameras.


I have Swann wireless cameras at my parent's house and mine. I've been really impressed with the night vision and general reliability for the price.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Some security advice I received from a friend: keep a canister of wasp killer by your bed. It sprays farther than pepper spray would and blinds the perpetrator.


It is a violation of federal law to use it for any purpose other than killing wasps. It's far better to keep a gun at your bedside anyway.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Audi driver said:


> It is a violation of federal law to use it for any purpose other than killing wasps.


Thanks for pointing this out.


----------



## User1

Audi driver said:


> It is a violation of federal law to use it for any purpose other than killing wasps. It's far better to keep a gun at your bedside anyway.


i have a pink baseball bat


----------



## Supe

Pro tip: Guns can also kill wasps.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Supe said:


> Pro tip: Guns can also kill wasps.


Well...I mean...you’re not technically wrong.


----------



## Supe

And that's why its a pro tip.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Audi driver said:


> It is a violation of federal law to use it for any purpose other than killing wasps. It's far better to keep a gun at your bedside anyway.


Does that include "White Anglo Saxon Protestants" or only the bugs?  

Sorry , I really shouldn't make that joke. 

But I wonder if that argument would hold up in court?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

[redacted]


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

jean15paul_PE said:


> Does that include "White Anglo Saxon Protestants" or only the bugs?
> 
> Sorry , I really shouldn't make that joke.
> 
> But I wonder if that argument would hold up in court?


Quite honestly, you probably wouldn't have to worry about it terribly much. Wasp spray is so ineffective as a threat stopper, you're more than likely going to end up killed if you try to use it.


----------



## Supe




----------



## RBHeadge PE

tj_PE said:


> i have a pink baseball bat


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Anyone up for another round next week?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Possibly, although work has been very busy for me these last few weeks, and shows no signs of slowing down right now.


----------



## User1

im not in til nov


----------



## NikR_PE

I am in, but seems like it better to hold off until after exams. 

Good luck @tj_PE.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

I'm down with waiting until after the exam. I was planning on plugging the spam thread and the mafia game in the "Oct 19 - Welcome to the Suck thread".


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

RBHeadge PE said:


> I'm down with waiting until after the exam. I was planning on plugging the spam thread and the mafia game in the "Oct 19 - Welcome to the Suck thread".


Fresh meat...


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

I've been banned.


----------



## leggo PE

But you're not any more!!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

But he’s still prolly not gonna play mafia anymore


----------



## User1

Audi driver said:


> I've been banned.


Wait why


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

tj_PE said:


> Wait why


He probably cheated and drove a Mazda that morning instead. Admins find these things out...


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Pretty sure he banned himself. #mafiamoves


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

ChebyshevII PE said:


> He probably cheated and drove a Mazda that morning instead. Admins find these things out...


I traded my Audi for a pickup a long while back.


----------



## blybrook PE

Audi driver said:


> I traded my Audi for a pickup a long while back.


If you can't Dodge it, Ram it!


----------



## NikR_PE

Audi driver said:


> I traded my Audi for a pickup a long while back.


Didn't want to wait for this?

https://www.topspeed.com/cars/audi/2019-audi-pickup-ar174181.html


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

blybrook PE said:


> If you can't Dodge it, Ram it!


Ford


----------



## JayKay PE

Audi driver said:


> Ford


Found on the road dead?


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

JayKay0914 said:


> Found on the road dead?


Did not take TARP money.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

NikR said:


> Didn't want to wait for this?
> 
> https://www.topspeed.com/cars/audi/2019-audi-pickup-ar174181.html


"Luxury" and "pickup" mix like oil and water. It's ridiculous. That huge pile of nonsense doesn't even have a V8. And no low range is adorable.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

JayKay0914 said:


> Found on the road dead?


Yeah but...


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Audi driver said:


> Ford


Nah


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Audi driver said:


> "Luxury" and "pickup" mix like oil and water. It's ridiculous. That huge pile of nonsense doesn't even have a V8. And no low range is adorable.


----------



## blybrook PE

Audi driver said:


> Ford


Nothing wrong with a flipped over rebuilt Dodge that's for only redneck drivers. 

Have owned several over the years. Would still be driving one if they hadn't given up on making a truck with a manual transmission when I was looking for a new truck in 2011/2012.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Whew...just now eating dinner (10:30pm). What a day out in the field.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> View attachment 14017


Why does that exist?


----------



## JayKay PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> View attachment 14017


This look like an orca.  An orca with wheels. 

Think of the environmental destruction that would be wrought.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

RBHeadge PE said:


> Why does that exist?


Idk, but my inclination is that Volkswagen thinks they can make “brazillians” off of it.


----------



## JayKay PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Idk, but my inclination is that Volkswagen thinks they can make “brazillians” off of it.


But why would Volkswagen getting into the waxing business?


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

That shit is sexy.

But I'm not a truck guy.


----------



## NikR_PE

JayKay0914 said:


> This look like an orca.  An orca with wheels.
> 
> Think of the environmental destruction that would be wrought.


I guess the Europeans(Germans) are seeing some value proposition in it. This also exisits

https://www.mercedes-benz.com/en/vehicles/passenger-cars/x-class/mercedes-benz-concept-x-class/


----------



## JayKay PE

NikR said:


> I guess the Europeans(Germans) are seeing some value proposition in it. This also exisits
> 
> https://www.mercedes-benz.com/en/vehicles/passenger-cars/x-class/mercedes-benz-concept-x-class/


LOOK AT THE BUTT ON THOSES.  WHAT IS GOING ON THERE.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

RBHeadge PE said:


> Why does that exist?


It looks like a huge bucket of ridiculous dog shit.


----------



## User1

i feel like

if you wanna drive a benz, get a benz

and when you need to haul shit, rent the pickup from lowes for 20 bucks an hour.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

NikR said:


> I guess the Europeans(Germans) are seeing some value proposition in it. This also exisits
> 
> https://www.mercedes-benz.com/en/vehicles/passenger-cars/x-class/mercedes-benz-concept-x-class/


----------



## NikR_PE

JayKay0914 said:


> LOOK AT THE BUTT ON THOSES.  WHAT IS GOING ON THERE.


I never thought I would say this in my life. But that is one ugly butt


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

NikR said:


> I guess the Europeans(Germans) are seeing some value proposition in it. This also exisits
> 
> https://www.mercedes-benz.com/en/vehicles/passenger-cars/x-class/mercedes-benz-concept-x-class/


Uhhh...



JayKay0914 said:


> LOOK AT THE BUTT ON THOSES.  WHAT IS GOING ON THERE.


What did I just look at?  Why does it turn up at the back?  Honestly, looks like the back end of a Ridgeline or something.  Just, why?







Also:


----------



## NikR_PE

While you are at it, might as check the BMW one out.

https://www.motor1.com/news/358248/bmw-x7-pickup-unveiled/


----------



## leggo PE

Umm...

Am I the only one who prefers trucks from the 70's and 80's more than more current trucks? At least judging by aesthetics, anyway.


----------



## leggo PE

Umm just realized, is that a can of Mountain Dew (or Squirt?) on the hood? Hahaha!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

NikR said:


> While you are at it, might as check the BMW one out.
> 
> https://www.motor1.com/news/358248/bmw-x7-pickup-unveiled/


THAT IS A FANCY SUBARU BAJA


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

leggo PE said:


> Umm just realized, is that a can of Mountain Dew (or Squirt?) on the hood? Hahaha!


I noticed that also.


----------



## leggo PE

vhab49_PE said:


> I noticed that also.


Well, which is it?

Also, how nice is it to be posting here and not taking the PE exam?


----------



## leggo PE

1967 Chevy is cool too!


----------



## JayKay PE

I don't understand?  The trucks that are shown don't look like they could haul anything!  How am I supposed to fill the bed with 12-bales of hay and drag along a 2-slot behind?  Jeeze!


----------



## leggo PE

JayKay0914 said:


> I don't understand?  The trucks that are shown don't look like they could haul anything!  How am I supposed to fill the bed with 12-bales of hay and drag along a 2-slot behind?  Jeeze!


The new ones or the ones I was posting?

One of the current ones can hold a motorcycle, oooooooo coooooool!


----------



## JayKay PE

leggo PE said:


> The new ones or the ones I was posting?
> 
> One of the current ones can hold a motorcycle, oooooooo coooooool!


The new ones.  THEY ARE PUNY AND WOULD NOT BE ABLE TO HELP YOU MOVE AND/OR HOLD MORE THAN 6 PEOPLE.

How am I supposed to jump into a truck bed when it's at full capacity with a cooler and some folding chairs?


----------



## NikR_PE

vhab49_PE said:


> THAT IS A FANCY SUBARU BAJA


I was wondering why it looked familiar


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

leggo PE said:


> Well, which is it?
> 
> Also, how nice is it to be posting here and not taking the PE exam?


Mountain Dew.

Very, very nice to not be taking a test right now.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Truck i’m wanting:


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

I want to see the rumored Tesla pickup truck


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Am I the only person in this thread who drives a sedan?


----------



## Invisible

RBHeadge PE said:


> Am I the only person in this thread who drives a sedan?


I drive a Sedan as well. @RBHeadge PE do u remember me?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Invisible said:


> I drive a Sedan as well. @RBHeadge PE do u remember me?


The username is familiar, were you an EE waiting on results about a year ago? Maryland?


----------



## leggo PE

I drive a hatchback! Hatchbacks are awesome!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

RBHeadge PE said:


> Am I the only person in this thread who drives a sedan?


No, I drive one. We also have a van for when we need to take the kids anywhere.


----------



## NikR_PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Am I the only person in this thread who drives a sedan?


nope. I drive one too.


----------



## Roarbark

I would drive a sedan, if I had a car. 

Did someone on the forum delete the "Everything about the FE/PE threads?" In preparation for influx of hopefuls? 
Also hi everyone, hope you're doing well!


----------



## Roarbark

Roarbark said:


> Did someone on the forum delete the "Everything about the FE/PE threads?" In preparation for influx of hopefuls?


NVM mystery solved:



Road Guy said:


> For anyone else - on exam weekend I close down some of the forums to newer members (the “member” group) to discourage anyone from posting about the exam and causing themselves issues - will all be back open later in the weekend-
> 
> Yes I think it’s kind of dumb but whenever I dont, someone does something dumb and then I have to deal with the NCEES trolls...


----------



## Invisible

RBHeadge PE said:


> The username is familiar, were you an EE waiting on results about a year ago? Maryland?


Yes @RBHeadge PE. I wrote a year ago. But in Texas. I was the one who predicted the cut score to be 50.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> We also have a van for when we need to take the kids anywhere.


I once had this extended TDY mission. I was there with like three dozen other people. Rental car place gave most of us free upgrades, so were driving new muscle cars and convertibles. This one guy showed up late and place only had one vehicle left, an old minivan. We gave that guy the callsign "soccer mom". It's how we would refer to him on the radios for the rest of the mission. I think he still occasionally gets called that. Fun times.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Roarbark said:


> I would drive a sedan, if I had a car.
> 
> Did someone on the forum delete the "Everything about the FE/PE threads?" In preparation for influx of hopefuls?
> Also hi everyone, hope you're doing well!






Roarbark said:


> NVM mystery solved:


I suppose you could become a "supporting member" if you wanted to post in the other forums this weekend.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Road Guy said:


> For anyone else - on exam weekend I close down some of the forums to newer members (the “member” group) to discourage anyone from posting about the exam and causing themselves issues - will all be back open later in the weekend-
> 
> Yes I think it’s kind of dumb but whenever I dont, someone does something dumb and then I have to deal with the NCEES trolls...


I guess that explains why we haven't learned the exam pencil color yet.


----------



## chart94 PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> I guess that explains why we haven't learned the exam pencil color yet.


This explains why I can’t see the other parts of EB lol


----------



## txjennah PE

Ohhhh ok, haha, I was wondering why threads were super quiet.


----------



## Roarbark

RBHeadge PE said:


> I suppose you could become a "supporting member" if you wanted to post in the other forums this weekend.


Meh. I can afford to miss a weekend. But where do I add my penny to the pile if I want to support high quality leadership?



RBHeadge PE said:


> I guess that explains why we haven't learned the exam pencil color yet.


Translucent orange is the best.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Roarbark said:


> Translucent orange is the best.


Nope! You're wrong!

Gotta be old school white with green accents (text, clip, eraser holder and rubber grip)

#iwilldieonthishill


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

RBHeadge PE said:


> Nope! You're wrong!
> 
> Gotta be old school white with green accents (text, clip, eraser holder and rubber grip)
> 
> #iwilldieonthishill


I think you mean “blue” accents.


----------



## User1

RBHeadge PE said:


> I guess that explains why we haven't learned the exam pencil color yet.


PURPLE


----------



## User1

Translucent periwinkle purple. I took like 20. Lmaooo


----------



## User1

@ptatohed


----------



## RBHeadge PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> I think you mean “blue” accents.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

tj_PE said:


> PURPLE


This session's examinees be like:


----------



## ptatohed

tj_PE said:


> @ptatohed


What was the question?


----------



## chart94 PE

So confused


----------



## User1

ptatohed said:


> What was the question?






chart94 said:


> So confused


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Should we try for another round this week? Should we wait a couple days to see if the "welcome to the suck thread" gets anyone over here?


----------



## JayKay PE

I feel like the 'suck thread' never gets as much traction as we want?  Unless RG closing the other forums funnels them into a spam-a-thon.

I'd be down for another round this week if anyone else is up for it.  I feel like getting killed early this week.  It'll be a win-win.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

JayKay0914 said:


> I feel like getting killed early this week.


“Could you kill me in advance?”


(I can also try to play this week)


----------



## RBHeadge PE

JayKay0914 said:


> I feel like the 'suck thread' never gets as much traction as we want?


It got to 74 pages last session. But October '18 only made it 2 pages. We'll see how it plays out this year. I personally prefer everything in one place because it's easier to triage, but people will post where they will.

Speaking of triage, people are already discussing questions.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

RBHeadge PE said:


> Speaking of triage, people are already discussing questions.


Yeah, I noticed. It started to get bad enough that [email protected] has posted a reminder.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Yeah, I noticed. It started to get bad enough that [email protected] has posted a reminder.


Yeah, those guys edited their posts pretty fast, I'm not sure if it mattered by that point though.

But I'm talking about other threads this morning.


----------



## User1

im ok to play but also ok to wait. still v drained


----------



## NikR_PE

I can play this week


----------



## JayKay PE

tj_PE said:


> im ok to play but also ok to wait. still v drained


*provides multiple foods, soups, and pillows to tj* you must rest, plz.


----------



## User1

JayKay PE said:


> *provides multiple foods, soups, and pillows to tj* you must rest, plz.


♥ it is great having a friend in town for the exam but i was unaware he's not leaving until tomorrow! LOL


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

I'll play whenever. But I may be slightly less active.


----------



## txjennah PE

I'm good to play this week if we get going.


----------



## leggo PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Yeah, those guys edited their posts pretty fast, I'm not sure if it mattered by that point though.
> 
> But I'm talking about other threads this morning.


Please report the posts where you see this happening, thanks!


----------



## Roarbark

I'm still out this week. 51 submittals sitting on my doorstep.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Roarbark said:


> I'm still out this week. 51 submittals sitting on my doorstep.


Submittals make me want to cry.  Well, depends on the project, but when the pile gets that deep... Yeah.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Roarbark said:


> 51 submittals sitting on my doorstep.






vhab49_PE said:


> Submittals make me want to cry.  Well, depends on the project, but when the pile gets that deep... Yeah.


What are submittals?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

We've got six so far, including some lukewarm responses:

@JayKay PE, @ChebyshevII PE, @tj_PE, @NikR, @jean15paul_PE, @txjennah PE

How about:

@leggo PE, @blybrook PE, @chart94, @ChaosMuppetPE, @civilrobot, @Will.I.Am, @lax_addict, @LyceeFruit

Are you interested?

Anyone else I'm forgetting?


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> We've got six so far, including some lukewarm responses:
> 
> @JayKay PE, @ChebyshevII PE, @tj_PE, @NikR, @jean15paul_PE, @txjennah PE
> 
> How about:
> 
> @leggo PE, @blybrook PE, @chart94, @ChaosMuppetPE, @civilrobot, @Will.I.Am, @lax_addict, @LyceeFruit
> 
> Are you interested?
> 
> Anyone else I'm forgetting?


Uh, me. I can play.  Might be nuts for trying, but oh well.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> We've got six so far, including some lukewarm responses:
> 
> @JayKay PE, @ChebyshevII PE, @tj_PE, @NikR, @jean15paul_PE, @txjennah PE
> 
> How about:
> 
> @leggo PE, @blybrook PE, @chart94, @ChaosMuppetPE, @civilrobot, @Will.I.Am, @lax_addict, @LyceeFruit
> 
> Are you interested?
> 
> Anyone else I'm forgetting?


I've seen references to this, but never caught on to what the deal was. I don't want to end up in a body bag, encased in concrete beneath a building footing... At least not before exam results come out. If I don't pass, then that would be cool.


----------



## JayKay PE

Will.I.Am said:


> I've seen references to this, but never caught on to what the deal was. I don't want to end up in a body bag, encased in concrete beneath a building footing... At least not before exam results come out. If I don't pass, then that would be cool.


Don't worry.  As it the tradition in mafia, JK will be killed first in a highly publicized town lynching (unless I'm someone important, then I'll be killed in the middle of the first night).


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

JayKay PE said:


> Don't worry.  As it the tradition in mafia, JK will be killed first in a highly publicized town lynching (unless I'm someone important, then I'll be killed in the middle of the first night).


Or Mafia.  Chances are, if JayKay makes it through the first day, Jay Kay is Mafia.


----------



## JayKay PE

vhab49_PE said:


> Or Mafia.  Chances are, if JayKay makes it through the first day, Jay Kay is Mafia.


I was about to correct you and then, ah, yes, I realized you were correct.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

JayKay PE said:


> I was about to correct you and then, ah, yes, I realized you were correct.


I mean, I could be wrong.


----------



## NikR_PE

vhab49_PE said:


> I mean, I could be wrong.


ah ha. Acting unsure. You must be mafia.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

NikR said:


> ah ha. Acting unsure. You must be mafia.


I must be.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

vhab49_PE said:


> Uh, me. I can play.  Might be nuts for trying, but oh well.


ok, I've got you now. IIRC you didn't respond earlier so I figured you were out.


----------



## ChaosMuppetPE

RBHeadge PE said:


> We've got six so far, including some lukewarm responses:
> 
> @JayKay PE, @ChebyshevII PE, @tj_PE, @NikR, @jean15paul_PE, @txjennah PE
> 
> How about:
> 
> @leggo PE, @blybrook PE, @chart94, @ChaosMuppetPE, @civilrobot, @Will.I.Am, @lax_addict, @LyceeFruit
> 
> Are you interested?
> 
> Anyone else I'm forgetting?


I need a week to catch up, but I’m good for next time.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Will.I.Am said:


> I've seen references to this, but never caught on to what the deal was. I don't want to end up in a body bag, encased in concrete beneath a building footing... At least not before exam results come out. If I don't pass, then that would be cool.


So, no?


----------



## leggo PE

I'm in!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

we're up to 8


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> So, no?


No, I'm game. I have no idea what I'm doing, but I'm game.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Will.I.Am said:


> No, I'm game. I have no idea what I'm doing, but I'm game.


No one else does either. You'll be fine.

Okay, we have 9 which is enough but I'll see if we get any other takers. I'll start the new round tomorrow morning.


----------



## blybrook PE

I'm still in the field for another week. So I'm out this round


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Will.I.Am said:


> No, I'm game. I have no idea what I'm doing, but I'm game.


So many stealing my MO lately.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

Will.I.Am said:


> I've seen references to this, but never caught on to what the deal was. I don't want to end up in a body bag, encased in concrete beneath a building footing... At least not before exam results come out. If I don't pass, then that would be cool.


Same. LOL


----------



## RBHeadge PE

civilrobot said:


> Same. LOL


so, yes?


----------



## User1

Audi driver said:


> So many stealing my MO lately.


U play pls


----------



## blybrook PE

Instead of playing this round due to field work, I had a chance to meet up with [mention=37885]Roarbark[/mention] for a quick dinner and drink. Good guy.

All that visit Oahu (Honolulu) should get in touch with him.


----------



## JayKay PE

blybrook PE said:


> Instead of playing this round due to field work, I had a chance to meet up with [mention=37885]Roarbark[/mention] for a quick dinner and drink. Good guy.
> 
> All that visit Oahu (Honolulu) should get in touch with him.


I wanna say you're on the left and @Roarbark is on the right.  You guys kinda look like your avatars (and Roar def looks like mafia, for serious).


----------



## RBHeadge PE

*Mafia Round 9*

Alright guys here we go again...

There are townsfolk, and Mafia members. Townsfolk are going to try to eliminate the Mafia before the Mafia eliminates them. The game ends when either all of the Mafia is eliminated (town wins), or there are fewer townsfolk than Mafia members (Mafia wins).

The Mafia members are going to privately tell me who they would like to eliminate during the night. I will reveal to everyone what happened the next morning.

During the day, everybody (townsfolk and Mafia) will publicly vote for a person to eliminate; I will eliminate the person with the most votes at the end of the day and reveal what their role was.

In addition to regular townsfolk and members of the Mafia, there is also a Doctor and a Cop. The Doctor can choose someone to “save” during the night; if they choose the same person the Mafia chose, then that player will escape elimination by the Mafia that night. The Cop can “investigate” players during the night.

The Mafia members know who each other are, but no one knows anyone else’s role except me. I have sent more specific instructions to the members of the Mafia, the Doctor, and the Cop. If you did not receive a PM from me, then you are a regular townsfolk.

You may use this thread to vote and post about the game. Anyone (playing or not playing, eliminated or not) can use this thread to speculate, discuss, accuse, or otherwise participate in the game; just please make sure to follow regular EB forum guidelines.

To vote on a person to eliminate, mention me @RBHeadge PE and tell me specifically that 1) you are voting and 2) the username of the person you are voting to eliminate.

Example: @RBHeadge PE I vote for @ChebyshevII PE because he started this game.

Please submit your votes by *10:00PM Eastern Time/9:00 PM Central/8:00 PM Mountain/7:00pm Pacific Time/6:00 PM Blybrooke/4:00 PM Roarbark*; I will count votes after that time as being for the next day.

Your vote only counts if you are playing and not yet eliminated. If there is a tie for most votes, I will pick one of the voted users at random. If there are no votes, I will pick a person at random (i.e. role will not matter) to eliminate; suffice it to say it’s in both groups’ best interest to vote for at least one person.

Finally, you are not allowed to reveal your role, privately or publicly, after you have been eliminated. You may not post screengrabs of private messages in this thread.

For reference, the 9 players in this round are:

@Will.I.Am @JayKay PE @ChebyshevII PE @tj_PE @NikR @jean15paul_PE @txjennah PE @vhab49_PE @leggo PE

I already sent out messages for specific roles. If you did not receive a message, then you are a regular townie.

If you have any questions, or you would like me to tell you which players are still standing, please let me know.

Good luck to all of you.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

blybrook PE said:


> Instead of playing this round due to field work, I had a chance to meet up with [mention=37885]Roarbark[/mention] for a quick dinner and drink. Good guy.
> 
> All that visit Oahu (Honolulu) should get in touch with him.


Fun putting names to faces!


----------



## User1

RBHeadge PE said:


> What are submittals?


did anyone answer this? usually shop drawings, concrete mixes etc to be approved before construction (in my field)


----------



## User1

@ChebyshevII PE why are you up so early? are you mafia?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

tj_PE said:


> @ChebyshevII PE why are you up so early? are you mafia?


Definitely not Mafia this time. I'm up early because work is busy.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

tj_PE said:


> did anyone answer this? usually shop drawings, concrete mixes etc to be approved before construction (in my field)


Thanks. I'm used to those being called "concurrence packages", "approval packages", "taskers", and "unanswered safety questions (USQs)".


----------



## User1

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Definitely not Mafia this time. I'm up early because work is busy.


i feel your pain. if you're thinking of going structural and want to move somewhere more expensive where work is also busy let me know because then it would be less busy lolol

I am also not mafia.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

tj_PE said:


> did anyone answer this? usually shop drawings, concrete mixes etc to be approved before construction (in my field)


I thought it was sarcasm, so did not.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

tj_PE said:


> i feel your pain. if you're thinking of going structural and want to move somewhere more expensive where work is also busy let me know because then it would be less busy lolol
> 
> I am also not mafia.


I also have much work in a place where it is not so expensive to live.  And we take all kinds, not just structural.   

Note: Also not Mafia.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

vhab49_PE said:


> I thought it was sarcasm


Nope, I'm just a dumb NukeE. We've got a different vocabulary.


----------



## User1

@vhab49_PE are you sure you're not mafia?  :dunno:


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Nope, I'm just a dumb NukeE. We've got a different vocabulary.


Sorry. I would have explained it had I realized.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

tj_PE said:


> @vhab49_PE are you sure you're not mafia?  :dunno:


100% positive.  Are you sure YOU aren't mafia?


----------



## User1

vhab49_PE said:


> 100% positive.  Are you sure YOU aren't mafia?


I am the most surest I've ever been that I am not the mafs.


----------



## JayKay PE

Am not mafia, just talking to RB about government shenanigans in PM.  (aka: JK got an offer, accepted, and suddenly three other places are attempting to interview).


----------



## User1

JayKay PE said:


> Am not mafia, just talking to RB about government shenanigans in PM.  (aka: JK got an offer, accepted, and suddenly three other places are attempting to interview).


hmmmm suspiciousssss


----------



## JayKay PE

tj_PE said:


> hmmmm suspiciousssss


SUSPICIOUS?  OR JUST CONCERNED ABOUT MY CAREER? (also, one of the jobs would be in Boston, which is why I'm all ruffled up about Boston-hate this morning in the other thread).


----------



## User1

JayKay PE said:


> SUSPICIOUS?  OR JUST CONCERNED ABOUT MY CAREER? (also, one of the jobs would be in Boston, which is why I'm all ruffled up about Boston-hate this morning in the other thread).


yes. ♥


----------



## User1

@NikR are you mafia?


----------



## User1

@Will.I.Am are you mafia?


----------



## JayKay PE

tj_PE said:


> yes. ♥


Yes to both.  Indeed.

Wait.  @tj_PE are you mafia????


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Who's going to be the first one to post "did the pm's go out yet" to make themselves appear to be a regular townie? My guess is @NikR


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

blybrook PE said:


> Instead of playing this round due to field work, I had a chance to meet up with [mention=37885]Roarbark[/mention] for a quick dinner and drink. Good guy.
> 
> All that visit Oahu (Honolulu) should get in touch with him.


Last night, my wife and I started planning a Hawaiian vacation for next summer.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

tj_PE said:


> @Will.I.Am are you mafia?


Are n00bz allowed to be mafia? Pretty sure I'm just a townie.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Will.I.Am said:


> Are n00bz allowed to be mafia? Pretty sure I'm just a townie.


Yes, and claiming ignorance about your role may get you lynched...


----------



## JayKay PE

Will.I.Am said:


> Are n00bz allowed to be mafia? Pretty sure I'm just a townie.


*squinty eyes*


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Yes, and claiming ignorance about your role may get you lynched...


Don't worry, there's plenty of actual ignorance to get me lynched. I don't have to feign any.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

JayKay PE said:


> *squinty eyes*


*squinty eyes back*


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Will.I.Am said:


> *squinty eyes back*


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Will.I.Am said:


> *squinty eyes back*


----------



## txjennah PE

Hiiiiiiiiiiiii

I'm not Mafia


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

vhab49_PE said:


>


This is the best gif I've seen in a while.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

vhab49_PE said:


>






Will.I.Am said:


> This is the best gif I've seen in a while.


cosign


----------



## User1

JayKay PE said:


> Yes to both.  Indeed.
> 
> Wait.  @tj_PE are you mafia????


I am not. I stated earlier but am happy to reiterate indefinitely ♥


----------



## User1

Will.I.Am said:


> Are n00bz allowed to be mafia? Pretty sure I'm just a townie.


depends if you're playing the game @Audi driver, P.E. played with me where he didn't wanna lie

the answer to your first question is "yes" so is that your answer to my question? suspicioussssssssssssssss


----------



## txjennah PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> cosign


Lmao this is amazing.


----------



## User1

txjennah PE said:


> Hiiiiiiiiiiiii
> 
> I'm not Mafia


are you sure? is there hidden text in there somewhere? maybe I should snapchat you to verify  :17:


----------



## JayKay PE

tj_PE said:


> I am not. I stated earlier but am happy to reiterate indefinitely ♥


I'm obviously not paying attention, since the SPAM is getting too strong.  But there are def some people being quiet...too quiet.


----------



## User1

JayKay PE said:


> I'm obviously not paying attention, since the SPAM is getting too strong.  But there are def some people being quiet...too quiet.


no worries! I am neglecting the spam thread bc too much going on, but prepare for a resurfacing tomorrow while I'm on the plane and bored and morning/day drinking! (in between naps, of course)


----------



## RBHeadge PE

JayKay PE said:


> just talking to RB about government shenanigans in PM.  (aka: JK got an offer, accepted, and suddenly three other places are attempting to interview).


I can confirm the above is true since it is not game related.


----------



## User1

@leggo PE are you mafia?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

JayKay PE said:


> OR JUST CONCERNED ABOUT MY CAREER? (also, one of the jobs would be in Boston, which is why I'm all ruffled up about Boston-hate this morning in the other thread).


also true


----------



## User1

hmmmm suspicious.


----------



## JayKay PE

Your suspicions are suspicious!  Trying to get the heat off you???

(also, I learned I cannot type suspicious without google auto-correct, either than or may hands moved over one letter on the keyboard)


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Will.I.Am said:


> Are n00bz allowed to be mafia? Pretty sure I'm just a townie.


the randomizer picks whoever the randomizer picks, n00b or not.


----------



## User1

not mafia related, but, GUYS MY STUFF HAS BEEN RELEASED AND I CAN GO RETRIEVE IT FROM EVIDENCE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I can use them for halloween props. goin around with a circular saw instead of a chainsaw because why not be a lil weird with it? 

@Audi driver, P.E. @leggo PE @Titleistguy bc i don't wanna post it in all of the places and I am here right now. thanks.


----------



## User1

JayKay PE said:


> Your suspicions are suspicious!  Trying to get the heat off you???
> 
> (also, I learned I cannot type suspicious without google auto-correct, either than or may hands moved over one letter on the keyboard)


suspicious because part of the message was not quoted! and there's no heat on me because i'm innocent. everything is suspicious on morning of day one!!! so sensitive/suspicious.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam thread just hit 1k


----------



## JayKay PE

tj_PE said:


> not mafia related, but, GUYS MY STUFF HAS BEEN RELEASED AND I CAN GO RETRIEVE IT FROM EVIDENCE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I can use them for halloween props. goin around with a circular saw instead of a chainsaw because why not be a lil weird with it?
> 
> @Audi driver, P.E. @leggo PE @Titleistguy bc i don't wanna post it in all of the places and I am here right now. thanks.


HUZZAH!!!!  Did that guy get 'arrested-arrested'?  I remember you posted something about his trial but then I didn't want to bring it up again (his eyes were creepy).


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

tj_PE said:


> depends if you're playing the game @Audi driver, P.E. played with me where he didn't wanna lie
> 
> the answer to your first question is "yes" so is that your answer to my question? suspicioussssssssssssssss


I can see how that would be suspicious. The randomizer didn't select me. I am not mafia.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

I'm also not trying to steal @Audi driver, P.E.'s MO... I just am his MO, apparently.


----------



## User1

JayKay PE said:


> HUZZAH!!!!  Did that guy get 'arrested-arrested'?  I remember you posted something about his trial but then I didn't want to bring it up again (his eyes were creepy).


he's still currently in jail. trial is set for december. 3 separate occurrences are pressing charges on him now, bail over 86k. 

his gf stole a package off my front porch, too, (like a month later) and the detective took the yogurt container she left on my front porch for processing (likely has her fingerprints on it)


----------



## txjennah PE

tj_PE said:


> he's still currently in jail. trial is set for december. 3 separate occurrences are pressing charges on him now, bail over 86k.
> 
> his gf stole a package off my front porch, too, (like a month later) and the detective took the yogurt container she left on my front porch for processing (likely has her fingerprints on it)


Ugh what a fucking dipshit.


----------



## Supe

WHO BRINGS YOGURT WITH THEM ON A HEIST???


----------



## User1

Supe said:


> WHO BRINGS YOGURT WITH THEM ON A HEIST???


right???? i was so confused, bc in the video she had something (a spoon) sticking out of her mouth. I had convinced myself it was a crackpipe. llolooisldfaj;oswjifdlll


----------



## Supe

I can see the police blotter headline now: "Crime Doesn't Yoplait: Mixed Berry Bandit Behind Bars"


----------



## leggo PE

tj_PE said:


> @leggo PE are you mafia?


Definitely not.

Hello, everyone! I'm finally caught up on spam, now trying to catch up here.


----------



## leggo PE

tj_PE said:


> not mafia related, but, GUYS MY STUFF HAS BEEN RELEASED AND I CAN GO RETRIEVE IT FROM EVIDENCE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I can use them for halloween props. goin around with a circular saw instead of a chainsaw because why not be a lil weird with it?
> 
> @Audi driver, P.E. @leggo PE @Titleistguy bc i don't wanna post it in all of the places and I am here right now. thanks.


So good to hear!! Seriously, I'm very happy to hear this.


----------



## leggo PE

Umm, yogurt while stealing? That's some casual stealing, yo.


----------



## leggo PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> *Mafia Round 9*
> 
> Alright guys here we go again...
> 
> There are townsfolk, and Mafia members. Townsfolk are going to try to eliminate the Mafia before the Mafia eliminates them. The game ends when either all of the Mafia is eliminated (town wins), or there are fewer townsfolk than Mafia members (Mafia wins).
> 
> The Mafia members are going to privately tell me who they would like to eliminate during the night. I will reveal to everyone what happened the next morning.
> 
> During the day, everybody (townsfolk and Mafia) will publicly vote for a person to eliminate; I will eliminate the person with the most votes at the end of the day and reveal what their role was.
> 
> In addition to regular townsfolk and members of the Mafia, there is also a Doctor and a Cop. The Doctor can choose someone to “save” during the night; if they choose the same person the Mafia chose, then that player will escape elimination by the Mafia that night. The Cop can “investigate” players during the night.
> 
> The Mafia members know who each other are, but no one knows anyone else’s role except me. I have sent more specific instructions to the members of the Mafia, the Doctor, and the Cop. If you did not receive a PM from me, then you are a regular townsfolk.
> 
> You may use this thread to vote and post about the game. Anyone (playing or not playing, eliminated or not) can use this thread to speculate, discuss, accuse, or otherwise participate in the game; just please make sure to follow regular EB forum guidelines.
> 
> To vote on a person to eliminate, mention me @RBHeadge PE and tell me specifically that 1) you are voting and 2) the username of the person you are voting to eliminate.
> 
> Example: @RBHeadge PE I vote for @ChebyshevII PE because he started this game.
> 
> Please submit your votes by *10:00PM Eastern Time/9:00 PM Central/8:00 PM Mountain/7:00pm Pacific Time/6:00 PM Blybrooke/4:00 PM Roarbark*; I will count votes after that time as being for the next day.
> 
> Your vote only counts if you are playing and not yet eliminated. If there is a tie for most votes, I will pick one of the voted users at random. If there are no votes, I will pick a person at random (i.e. role will not matter) to eliminate; suffice it to say it’s in both groups’ best interest to vote for at least one person.
> 
> Finally, you are not allowed to reveal your role, privately or publicly, after you have been eliminated. You may not post screengrabs of private messages in this thread.
> 
> For reference, the 9 players in this round are:
> 
> @Will.I.Am @JayKay PE @ChebyshevII PE @tj_PE @NikR @jean15paul_PE @txjennah PE @vhab49_PE @leggo PE
> 
> I already sent out messages for specific roles. If you did not receive a message, then you are a regular townie.
> 
> If you have any questions, or you would like me to tell you which players are still standing, please let me know.
> 
> Good luck to all of you.


Quoting for this page.


----------



## User1

yea apparently they prowl our neighborhood. both of them watched me leave for work and walked right up


----------



## leggo PE

Geez, that's creepy. And I liked your neighborhood!


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

tj_PE said:


> U play pls


Fine! I'm in.


----------



## JayKay PE

tj_PE said:


> he's still currently in jail. trial is set for december. 3 separate occurrences are pressing charges on him now, bail over 86k.
> 
> his gf stole a package off my front porch, too, (like a month later) and the detective took the yogurt container she left on my front porch for processing (likely has her fingerprints on it)


What the fuck.  Wouldn't she have known that her bf got caught robbing that particular house and that maybe, just maybe, the cameras were still there recording shit?  Jesus, you've got a certain brand of criminal out there and it isn't name brand.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Will.I.Am said:


> I'm also not trying to steal @Audi driver, P.E.'s MO... I just am his MO, apparently.


Everyone wants to be me anyway.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

leggo PE said:


> So good to hear!! Seriously, I'm very happy to hear this.


Same.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

leggo PE said:


> Quoting for this page.


Clearly I am not mafia this round.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

tj_PE said:


> yea apparently they prowl our neighborhood. both of them watched me leave for work and walked right up


I think you need a new MO for your daily routine. Like run a quick errand to the store in the morning on random mornings, so it's harder to determine your schedule.


----------



## leggo PE

Audi driver said:


> Clearly I am not mafia this round.


Yeah, because you joined too late. But I think your late confirmation means you should be in for the next round!


----------



## JayKay PE

leggo PE said:


> Yeah, because you joined too late. But I think you're late  confirmation means you should be in for the next round!


OR MAYBE THIS IS PART OF HIS PLOT TO MAKE US NOT THINK HE'S MAFIA.  SUCH A MASTERMIND.  DAMN


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

leggo PE said:


> Yeah, because you joined too late. But I think you're late  confirmation means you should be in for the next round!


Define "too late". Y'all are just too early.


----------



## User1

JayKay PE said:


> What the fuck.  Wouldn't she have known that her bf got caught robbing that particular house and that maybe, just maybe, the cameras were still there recording shit?  Jesus, you've got a certain brand of criminal out there and it isn't name brand.


there's 3 different properties that were burglarized within a few days, so hopefully they don't know it's my house specifically. trying to not get targeted in the future, but let them know i've got cameras watching .


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

JayKay PE said:


> OR MAYBE THIS IS PART OF HIS PLOT TO MAKE US NOT THINK HE'S MAFIA.  SUCH A MASTERMIND.  DAMN


I must admit, that made me smile.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

tj_PE said:


> there's 3 different properties that were burglarized within a few days, so hopefully they don't know it's my house specifically. trying to not get targeted in the future, but let them know i've got cameras watching .


Hide the cameras and advertise that people are on camera being watched with a fairly prominent sign.


----------



## Roarbark

tj_PE said:


> did anyone answer this? usually shop drawings, concrete mixes etc to be approved before construction (in my field)






vhab49_PE said:


> I thought it was sarcasm, so did not.


Sorry. I wasn't sure if you were serious either . Then I got distracted by my submittal boxes again.



blybrook PE said:


> Instead of playing this round due to field work, I had a chance to meet up with [mention=37885]Roarbark[/mention] for a quick dinner and drink. Good guy.
> 
> All that visit Oahu (Honolulu) should get in touch with him.


*Mafia Log, Day 208*: I have gained the trust of blybrook PE, and he has publicly vouched for me. Everything is going better than we could have planned it.

(Really though, please do reach out if you pass through, everyone!)


----------



## JayKay PE

So Roar has just admitted that, ONCE AGAIN, they are mafia!!!  I SHOULD HAVE KNOWN


----------



## Roarbark

JayKay PE said:


> So Roar has just admitted that, ONCE AGAIN, they are mafia!!!  I SHOULD HAVE KNOWN


Yes, everyone should vote to lynch me today. *continues eating breakfast*

Edit: Top?  :bananalama:  Wrong forum, but I don't care


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Roarbark said:


> Yes, everyone should vote to lynch me today. *continues eating breakfast*
> 
> Edit: Top?  :bananalama:  Wrong forum, but I don't care


Banned for wrong forum.


----------



## User1

@NikR are you mafia?


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

tj_PE said:


> @NikR are you mafia?


NikR is not.


----------



## User1

@jean15paul_PE are you mafia?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Will.I.Am said:


> I'm also not trying to steal @Audi driver, P.E.'s MO... I just am his MO, apparently.


Trust me dude, you don't want to go there. That's a scary place.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

RBHeadge PE said:


> Trust me dude, you don't want to go there. That's a scary place.


That is so unright.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

tj_PE said:


> he's still currently in jail. trial is set for december. 3 separate occurrences are pressing charges on him now, bail over 86k.
> 
> his gf stole a package off my front porch, too, (like a month later) and the detective took the yogurt container she left on my front porch for processing (likely has her fingerprints on it)


Whoa, like wtf!



txjennah PE said:


> Ugh what a fucking dipshit.


took the word out of my mouth.



Supe said:


> WHO BRINGS YOGURT WITH THEM ON A HEIST???


ikr



Supe said:


> I can see the police blotter headline now: "Crime Doesn't Yoplait: Mixed Berry Bandit Behind Bars"


@ChebyshevII PE It looks like you've got competition for pun-master.



leggo PE said:


> Definitely not.
> 
> Hello, everyone! I'm finally caught up on spam, now trying to catch up here.


meh, it's mostly "spam to 1k!" 



JayKay PE said:


> What the fuck.  Wouldn't she have known that her bf got caught robbing that particular house and that maybe, just maybe, the cameras were still there recording shit?  Jesus, you've got a certain brand of criminal out there and it isn't name brand.


You don't find many smart criminals in prison.



Roarbark said:


> Sorry. I wasn't sure if you were serious either .


Yep, like I said, I'm just another dumb NukeE.



Roarbark said:


> (Really though, please do reach out if you pass through, everyone!)


will do, thanks!


----------



## leggo PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> meh, it's mostly "spam to 1k!"


The last five or six pages were, but I missed out on some discussions of some amount of significance from earlier in the morning.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Trust me dude, you don't want to go there. That's a scary place.


I don't know, I could use an Audi.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

has anyone voted yet?


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

RBHeadge PE said:


> has anyone voted yet?


I have.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Audi driver said:


> Lynched for wrong forum.


Fixt.


----------



## JayKay PE

leggo PE said:


> The last five or six pages were, but I missed out on some discussions of some amount of significance from earlier in the morning.


What significance are you speaking of?


----------



## JayKay PE

vhab49_PE said:


> 1 hour ago, Audi driver, P.E. said:
> Lynched for wrong forum, and for being mafia.


Fix'd again


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

tj_PE said:


> @jean15paul_PE are you mafia?


I can confirm that @jean15paul_PE is not mafia


----------



## JayKay PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> I can confirm that @jean15paul_PE is not mafia


Hmmmm, @jean15paul_PE confirming that @jean15paul_PE isn't mafia.  Sounds...suspicious.


----------



## NikR_PE

tj_PE said:


> @NikR are you mafia?


Was in the filed since morning. Just saw this.

And no I am not.


----------



## NikR_PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> Who's going to be the first one to post "did the pm's go out yet" to make themselves appear to be a regular townie? My guess is @NikR


haha. I would have obliged, but I am just logging into EB.


----------



## NikR_PE

tj_PE said:


> @NikR are you mafia?


I think I answered this


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

So is nobody mafia this time?  How do I know who to side with?


----------



## User1

NikR said:


> I think I answered this


i must doubly suspect you for no reason LOL (didn't remember i had already asked)


----------



## NikR_PE

Has anybody voted yet?


----------



## NikR_PE

tj_PE said:


> i must doubly suspect you for no reason LOL


You did that last game


----------



## RBHeadge PE

NikR said:


> Has anybody voted yet?


Nope


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

JayKay PE said:


> Hmmmm, @jean15paul_PE confirming that @jean15paul_PE isn't mafia.  Sounds...suspicious.


Yeah, that is suspicious. But I'm not mafia.

...or any other cool role.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Ok, so now the game is...who’s lyin’?

@RBHeadge PE I think i’ll go with @leggo PE unless other info comes up.


----------



## leggo PE

JayKay PE said:


> What significance are you speaking of?


Your potential opera career, duh!!


----------



## leggo PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Ok, so now the game is...who’s lyin’?
> 
> @RBHeadge PE I think i’ll go with @leggo PE unless other info comes up.


Why do you always vote for me??

I'm not mafia, I swear.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

leggo PE said:


> Why do you always vote for me??
> 
> I'm not mafia, I swear.


I vote for those I like.


----------



## leggo PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> I vote for those I like.


But it's such a mean thing to do to someone you like who is most definitely a townsperson.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Arbys dude, I vote for the peas dude. And if I could, I'd vote for vhab for being mafia.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Audi driver said:


> Arbys dude, I vote for the peas dude. And if I could, I'd vote for vhab for being mafia.


And you would be wrong.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

vhab49_PE said:


> And you would be wrong.


'Bout what?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Audi driver said:


> Arbys dude, I vote for the peas dude. And if I could, I'd vote for vhab for being mafia.


And who might "peas dude" be?


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> And who might "peas dude" be?


I think that's me.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Will.I.Am said:


> I think that's me.


Duh! Black-eyed peas.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

ChebyshevII PE said:


> And who might "peas dude" be?


You're not even trying are you.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Audi driver said:


> You're not even trying are you.


I'm "trying" to do IRL work...and for some reason it is really hard to do that today.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

leggo PE said:


> But it's such a mean thing to do to someone you like who is most definitely a townsperson.


Only mafia says townsperson instead of townie.


----------



## leggo PE

Ughhh too much real work! Deadline!


----------



## leggo PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> *Mafia Round 9*
> 
> Alright guys here we go again...
> 
> There are townsfolk, and Mafia members. Townsfolk are going to try to eliminate the Mafia before the Mafia eliminates them. The game ends when either all of the Mafia is eliminated (town wins), or there are fewer townsfolk than Mafia members (Mafia wins).
> 
> The Mafia members are going to privately tell me who they would like to eliminate during the night. I will reveal to everyone what happened the next morning.
> 
> During the day, everybody (townsfolk and Mafia) will publicly vote for a person to eliminate; I will eliminate the person with the most votes at the end of the day and reveal what their role was.
> 
> In addition to regular townsfolk and members of the Mafia, there is also a Doctor and a Cop. The Doctor can choose someone to “save” during the night; if they choose the same person the Mafia chose, then that player will escape elimination by the Mafia that night. The Cop can “investigate” players during the night.
> 
> The Mafia members know who each other are, but no one knows anyone else’s role except me. I have sent more specific instructions to the members of the Mafia, the Doctor, and the Cop. If you did not receive a PM from me, then you are a regular townsfolk.
> 
> You may use this thread to vote and post about the game. Anyone (playing or not playing, eliminated or not) can use this thread to speculate, discuss, accuse, or otherwise participate in the game; just please make sure to follow regular EB forum guidelines.
> 
> To vote on a person to eliminate, mention me @RBHeadge PE and tell me specifically that 1) you are voting and 2) the username of the person you are voting to eliminate.
> 
> Example: @RBHeadge PE I vote for @ChebyshevII PE because he started this game.
> 
> Please submit your votes by *10:00PM Eastern Time/9:00 PM Central/8:00 PM Mountain/7:00pm Pacific Time/6:00 PM Blybrooke/4:00 PM Roarbark*; I will count votes after that time as being for the next day.
> 
> Your vote only counts if you are playing and not yet eliminated. If there is a tie for most votes, I will pick one of the voted users at random. If there are no votes, I will pick a person at random (i.e. role will not matter) to eliminate; suffice it to say it’s in both groups’ best interest to vote for at least one person.
> 
> Finally, you are not allowed to reveal your role, privately or publicly, after you have been eliminated. You may not post screengrabs of private messages in this thread.
> 
> For reference, the 9 players in this round are:
> 
> @Will.I.Am @JayKay PE @ChebyshevII PE @tj_PE @NikR @jean15paul_PE @txjennah PE @vhab49_PE @leggo PE
> 
> I already sent out messages for specific roles. If you did not receive a message, then you are a regular townie.
> 
> If you have any questions, or you would like me to tell you which players are still standing, please let me know.
> 
> Good luck to all of you.


Requoting so we know who's playing.


----------



## leggo PE

@RBHeadge PE, have there been any other votes besides the one for me by @ChebyshevII PE?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

leggo PE said:


> @RBHeadge PE, have there been any other votes besides the one for me by @ChebyshevII PE?


That is the only vote I have recorded.


----------



## NikR_PE

@jean15paul_PE are you blacksmith or mafia?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Weird question.

@RBHeadge PE I change my vote to @NikR


----------



## RBHeadge PE

47 minutes to go.

One vote for @NikR (cheb)


----------



## NikR_PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Weird question.
> 
> @RBHeadge PE I change my vote to @NikR


Jeez. It was reference to his post during a previous game.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NikR said:


> Jeez. It was reference to his post during a previous game.


Ahh, I vaguely recall that now. I’m definitely out of it today.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Ahh, I vaguely recall that now. I’m definitely out of it today.


I know the feeling


----------



## NikR_PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Ahh, I vaguely recall that now. I’m definitely out of it today.


Still no change in vote. Well @RBHeadge PE i guess i have to vote for @ChebyshevII PE


----------



## leggo PE

@RBHeadge PE I vote for @NikR also, but only because @ChebyshevII PE was so kind to change his vote from me to NikR.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Thirty minutes remain to cast a vote

@Will.I.Am @JayKay PE @tj_PE @NikR @jean15paul_PE @txjennah PE @vhab49_PE @leggo PE


----------



## NikR_PE

leggo PE said:


> @RBHeadge PE, have there been any other votes besides the one for me by @ChebyshevII PE?


all this after this

seems like a long con pulled by @leggo PE and @ChebyshevII PE If I get lynched today, then let the townies remember this.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

d'oh, the page didn't load correctly and I missed the last few votes: Current total:

@NikR  2 (cheby, leggo)

@ChebyshevII PE 1 (nikr)


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Alright, @RBHeadge PE, I'm going to vote for @JayKay PE, because she assured me that she'd be the first to go before we started.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

NikR said:


> @jean15paul_PE are you blacksmith or mafia?


I'm no one this time. I seriously considered making myself the town drunk, but I didn't want to confuse the noobies


----------



## RBHeadge PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> I'm no one this time. I seriously considered making myself the town drunk, but I didn't want to confuse the noobies


_maybe_ we'll do that rule after the results come out


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Audi driver said:


> 'Bout what?


Close.

@RBHeadge PEI vote for... @jean15paul_PE.

No reason other than I just don't know.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

time


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> I'm no one this time. I seriously considered making myself the town drunk, but I didn't want to confuse the noobies


I appreciate that.


----------



## txjennah PE

I vote for @tj_PE


----------



## RBHeadge PE

A crime wave has overtaken the town. Many citizens have gone missing. @vhab49_PE , @ChebyshevII PE, and @Will.I.Am  notices that @NikR is missing. They expresses concern to  @leggo PE. She recalls that @NikR said he was going to be out in the field today. So they all go out into the field to make sure he's okay. They arrive on the outskirts of town and find @NikR. They catch him attempting to bury a dead body. He looks up and shouts



> seems like a long con pulled by @leggo PE and @ChebyshevII PE If I get lynched today, then let the townies remember this.




The town lynched @NikR. He was a member of the mafia.

The vote was:

@NikR 2

@ChebyshevII PE 1

@JayKay PE 1

@jean15paul_PE 1

all story mine, don't look for hints because they aren't there.


----------



## NikR_PE

I should have stayed quiet. But had not spammed all morning so had to say something somewhere. Oh well.


----------



## NikR_PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> A crime wave has overtaken the town. Many citizens have gone missing. @vhab49_PE , @ChebyshevII PE, and @Will.I.Am  notices that @NikR is missing. They expresses concern to  @leggo PE. She recalls that @NikR said he was going to be out in the field today. So they all go out into the field to make sure he's okay. They arrive on the outskirts of town and find @NikR. They catch him attempting to bury a dead body. He looks up and shouts
> 
> The town lynched @NikR. He was a member of the mafia.
> 
> The vote was:
> 
> @NikR 2
> 
> @ChebyshevII PE 1
> 
> @JayKay PE 1
> 
> @jean15paul_PE 1
> 
> all story mine, don't look for hints because they aren't there.


@jean15paul_PE had a vote? Is @Audi driver, P.E. playing. His name was not in the list.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

NikR said:


> @jean15paul_PE had a vote? Is @Audi driver, P.E. playing. His name was not in the list.


Audi is not playing, but he voted for me.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

NikR said:


> @jean15paul_PE had a vote? Is @Audi driver, P.E. playing. His name was not in the list.


@vhab49_PE voted for @jean15paul_PE like 3 seconds before I called time.

@Audi driver, P.E. isn't playing this round. His votes are humorous but don't count.

@txjennah PE voted for @tj_PE after I called time, so that's an early vote for tomorrow.


----------



## User1

Why jennah?! I am a townieeeeeee


----------



## User1

I got caught up in a convo with a client at the nail salon and missed my vote lol. But glad the Mafia got murdered! Good job townies!


----------



## leggo PE

Woohoo! We got one!


----------



## leggo PE

Nice job, fellow townies!


----------



## txjennah PE

tj_PE said:


> Why jennah?! I am a townieeeeeee


Are you? ::shifty eyes::


----------



## RBHeadge PE




----------



## User1

I am! The towniest!


----------



## JayKay PE

I...I didn’t die? I am very confused! This means the investigation can continue!!!!


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Whoa we got a mafia on day 1. I've never seen that happen before (in my 3 games)

*High 5s all around*

9 total players. So probably only one mafia left?


----------



## leggo PE

Guessing about the number of mafia might make you a mafioso....


----------



## blybrook PE

Roarbark said:


> *Mafia Log, Day 208*: I have gained the trust of blybrook PE, and he has publicly vouched for me. Everything is going better than we could have planned it.
> 
> (Really though, please do reach out if you pass through, everyone!)


Another convert to the redneck mafia...


----------



## RBHeadge PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> *Mafia Round 9*
> 
> Alright guys here we go again...
> 
> There are townsfolk, and Mafia members. Townsfolk are going to try to eliminate the Mafia before the Mafia eliminates them. The game ends when either all of the Mafia is eliminated (town wins), or there are fewer townsfolk than Mafia members (Mafia wins).
> 
> The Mafia members are going to privately tell me who they would like to eliminate during the night. I will reveal to everyone what happened the next morning.
> 
> During the day, everybody (townsfolk and Mafia) will publicly vote for a person to eliminate; I will eliminate the person with the most votes at the end of the day and reveal what their role was.
> 
> In addition to regular townsfolk and members of the Mafia, there is also a Doctor and a Cop. The Doctor can choose someone to “save” during the night; if they choose the same person the Mafia chose, then that player will escape elimination by the Mafia that night. The Cop can “investigate” players during the night.
> 
> The Mafia members know who each other are, but no one knows anyone else’s role except me. I have sent more specific instructions to the members of the Mafia, the Doctor, and the Cop. If you did not receive a PM from me, then you are a regular townsfolk.
> 
> You may use this thread to vote and post about the game. Anyone (playing or not playing, eliminated or not) can use this thread to speculate, discuss, accuse, or otherwise participate in the game; just please make sure to follow regular EB forum guidelines.
> 
> To vote on a person to eliminate, mention me @RBHeadge PE and tell me specifically that 1) you are voting and 2) the username of the person you are voting to eliminate.
> 
> Example: @RBHeadge PE I vote for @ChebyshevII PE because he started this game.
> 
> Please submit your votes by *10:00PM Eastern Time/9:00 PM Central/8:00 PM Mountain/7:00pm Pacific Time/6:00 PM Blybrooke/4:00 PM Roarbark*; I will count votes after that time as being for the next day.
> 
> Your vote only counts if you are playing and not yet eliminated. If there is a tie for most votes, I will pick one of the voted users at random. If there are no votes, I will pick a person at random (i.e. role will not matter) to eliminate; suffice it to say it’s in both groups’ best interest to vote for at least one person.
> 
> Finally, you are not allowed to reveal your role, privately or publicly, after you have been eliminated. You may not post screengrabs of private messages in this thread.
> 
> For reference, the 9 players in this round are:
> 
> @Will.I.Am @JayKay PE @ChebyshevII PE @tj_PE @NikR @jean15paul_PE @txjennah PE @vhab49_PE @leggo PE
> 
> I already sent out messages for specific roles. If you did not receive a message, then you are a regular townie.
> 
> If you have any questions, or you would like me to tell you which players are still standing, please let me know.
> 
> Good luck to all of you.


new page repost


----------



## RBHeadge PE

A very nervous @Will.I.Am walks out to his car. He walks around it several times looking for signs of it being tampered with. He finds no evidence that it has been messed with. So he unlocks the door, then grabs the handle and jumps backwards as if he was expecting an explosion. The neighbors look at him confused because nothing happened. He gets into his car, breaths deep, and turns the ignition. The car starts normally. He lets out a sigh and starts his commute to work.

The mafia did not attempt to kill anyone during the night.

The remaining players are:

@Will.I.Am @JayKay PE @ChebyshevII PE @tj_PE @jean15paul_PE @txjennah PE @vhab49_PE @leggo PE

All story mine, don't look for hints because they aren't there. I simply took the first name in the original player listing for the story.


----------



## JayKay PE

Uhhhhh.  Okay.  I didn't die in the middle of the night either. This is awkward.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

JayKay PE said:


> Uhhhhh.  Okay.  I didn't die in the middle of the night either. This is awkward.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

JayKay PE said:


> Uhhhhh.  Okay.  I didn't die in the middle of the night either. This is awkward.


You're telling me... Definitely awkward.


----------



## JayKay PE

Will.I.Am said:


> You're telling me... Definitely awkward.


But you didn't die either!  AND A STORY WAS WRITTEN ABOUT YOU.  Obviously mafia.  *early morning squinty eyes*


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

JayKay PE said:


> But you didn't die either!  AND A STORY WAS WRITTEN ABOUT YOU.  Obviously mafia.  *early morning squinty eyes*


----------



## txjennah PE

Hi friends! 

Plz don't kill me k thanks.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Will.I.Am said:


> View attachment 14102


OOC, how long have you been lurking on the site? You picked up on the culture pretty fast.


----------



## leggo PE

JayKay PE said:


> Uhhhhh.  Okay.  I didn't die in the middle of the night either. This is awkward.


Do you even know what to do with yourself now?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

leggo PE said:


> Do you even know what to do with yourself now?


I'm not sure she's ever made it this far?


----------



## leggo PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> I'm not sure she's ever made it this far?


It's amazing, right?


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> OOC, how long have you been lurking on the site? You picked up on the culture pretty fast.


I didn't lurk much before I created an account in November of 2018, when I started (lightly at first) prepping for the PE Exam. I've been in the open since then, but had pretty much avoided the entire Shoot the Breeze board like the plague until last Friday, so as to focus on exam prep.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

leggo PE said:


> It's amazing, right?


NOt that I want to point fingers, but someone said early on in this round that if @JayKay PE made it through the first lynching and the first mafia night, they are most likely Mafia.  

I mean, that might have been me, and I was trying to be funny.... but veeeeerrrrrrryyy suspish.  Hmm.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

RBHeadge PE said:


> @vhab49_PE voted for @jean15paul_PE like 3 seconds before I called time.
> 
> @Audi driver, P.E. isn't playing this round. His votes are humorous but don't count.
> 
> @txjennah PE voted for @tj_PE after I called time, so that's an early vote for tomorrow.


Hey! Someone thinks I'm humorous!  I win!


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

vhab49_PE said:


> NOt that I want to point fingers, but someone said early on in this round that if @JayKay PE made it through the first lynching and the first mafia night, they are most likely Mafia.
> 
> I mean, that might have been me, and I was trying to be funny.... but veeeeerrrrrrryyy suspish.  Hmm.


I kinda thought the same thing, but I didn't want to say it.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> How EBers detect mafia:
> 
> 
> Obviously the first person to discuss voting is mafia
> 
> anyone who send a pm on the first day is mafia
> 
> anyone who votes with anyone else is mafia
> 
> anyone who employs chaos is mafia
> 
> anyone who uses logic is mafia
> 
> anyone who uses deception is mafia
> 
> anyone who is honest is mafia
> 
> anyone who isn't part of a pm by day-two is mafia
> 
> anyone who talks too much is mafia
> 
> anyone who is quiet is mafia
> 
> anyone who knows the rules is mafia
> 
> anyone who doesn't know the rules is mafia
> 
> the new guy can't be mafia
> 
> the guy who was mafia last game, is still mafia
> 
> anyone who won last game is mafia
> 
> anyone using the instant messenger is mafia
> 
> avatars and titles, selected years ago, are obvious reflections of being mafia
> 
> anyone who doesn't vote with another person is mafia
> 
> @vhab49_PE is the cop
> 
> Did I miss any?


reposting


----------



## JayKay PE

leggo PE said:


> Do you even know what to do with yourself now?


Tbh, no.  I'm scared of messaging people, because it'll make me seem like I'm mafia, but then I also need to message people so I don't get killed by the mafia.  So I'm Schrodinger's mafia right now, where I am and am not mafia.  

This is so much more complex once you get past the first day.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

JayKay PE said:


> This is so much more complex once you get past the first day.


just wait until the endgame phase


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Audi driver said:


> Hey! Someone thinks I'm humorous!  I win!


I said you had wit last round and you took offence.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

anyone have any clues as to who special characters are?


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

this is my only clue... but I must say, it's not very reliable... hahahaha


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> this is my only clue... but I must say, it's not very reliable... hahahaha
> 
> View attachment 14112


There were several rounds where that was the truth.


----------



## JayKay PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> just wait until the endgame phase


*starts breathing into a paper bag rhythmically*


----------



## RBHeadge PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> this is my only clue... but I must say, it's not very reliable... hahahaha
> 
> View attachment 14112


take everything on that list as an inside-joke


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

vhab49_PE said:


> I said you had wit last round and you took offence.


I still think you were just mistaken.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Audi driver said:


> I still think you were just mistaken.


I often am.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

vhab49_PE said:


> I often am.


Me too.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

@RBHeadge PE I vote @Will.I.Am. The fact that no one was killed last night smells of newbie Mafia.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> @RBHeadge PE I vote @Will.I.Am. The fact that no one was killed last night smells of newbie Mafia.


Someone definitely would have died last night if I was Mafia. I may not know much, but I know better than that.


----------



## JayKay PE

Will.I.Am said:


> Someone definitely would have died last night if I was Mafia. I may not know much, but I know better than that.


Exactly what someone who forgot to vote would say. *more squinty eyes*


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

JayKay PE said:


> Exactly what someone who forgot to vote would say. *more squinty eyes*


Exactly what someone who was trying to cover their own tracks would say. *Even Squintier Eyes*


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Will.I.Am said:


> Exactly what someone who was trying to cover their own tracks would say. *Even Squintier Eyes*


*eyes squinting so hard they're closed*


----------



## JayKay PE

Will.I.Am said:


> Exactly what someone who was trying to cover their own tracks would say. *Even Squintier Eyes*


Dude. If I was mafia I’d be killing everyone in the middle of the night. No missing nights for me!


----------



## JayKay PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> *eyes squinting so hard they're closed*


*eyes squinting so hard I took a nap*


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

JayKay PE said:


> Dude. If I was mafia I’d be killing everyone in the middle of the night. No missing nights for me!


You know, I actually believe that. *Slightly Un-Squints Eyes*


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Eyes wide open now that I know who the mafia is/are.  I can be bought.


----------



## leggo PE

Those be fightin' words...


----------



## JayKay PE

Audi driver said:


> Eyes wide open now that I know who the mafia is/are.  I can be bought.


I mean, when you’re mafia, you tend to know who is mafia. *squinty eyes because I can’t remember if you’re for real playing or not*


----------



## leggo PE

JayKay PE said:


> I mean, when you’re mafia, you tend to know who is mafia. *squinty eyes because I can’t remember if you’re for real playing or not*


He's not playing this round.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

leggo PE said:


> He's not playing this round.


Wait what?


----------



## leggo PE

Audi driver said:


> Wait what?


We miss you! Even though you're still here.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

leggo PE said:


> We miss you! Even though you're still here.


I can't fathom how that works.


----------



## Roarbark

Happy Halloween everyone! Hope you dressed up.... Even if you're in the field.


----------



## leggo PE

Roarbark said:


> Happy Halloween everyone! Hope you dressed up.... Even if you're in the field.


Did you dress up??



Audi driver said:


> I can't fathom how that works.


We miss you in the active game of Mafia.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

JayKay PE said:


> *eyes squinting so hard I took a nap*


ohh good idea, I should take a nap!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Votes so far:

@tj_PE 1 (txjennah)

@Will.I.Am 1 (cheby)


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

@RBHeadge PE I think i would like to vote for @Will.I.Am.  All votes subject to change pending investigative results.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

JayKay PE said:


> I mean, when you’re mafia, you tend to know who is mafia. *squinty eyes because I can’t remember if you’re for real playing or not*


Audi is our Oracle.


----------



## JayKay PE

vhab49_PE said:


> Audi is our Oracle.


Or our Cassandra.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> *Mafia Round 9*
> 
> Alright guys here we go again...
> 
> There are townsfolk, and Mafia members. Townsfolk are going to try to eliminate the Mafia before the Mafia eliminates them. The game ends when either all of the Mafia is eliminated (town wins), or there are fewer townsfolk than Mafia members (Mafia wins).
> 
> The Mafia members are going to privately tell me who they would like to eliminate during the night. I will reveal to everyone what happened the next morning.
> 
> During the day, everybody (townsfolk and Mafia) will publicly vote for a person to eliminate; I will eliminate the person with the most votes at the end of the day and reveal what their role was.
> 
> In addition to regular townsfolk and members of the Mafia, there is also a Doctor and a Cop. The Doctor can choose someone to “save” during the night; if they choose the same person the Mafia chose, then that player will escape elimination by the Mafia that night. The Cop can “investigate” players during the night.
> 
> The Mafia members know who each other are, but no one knows anyone else’s role except me. I have sent more specific instructions to the members of the Mafia, the Doctor, and the Cop. If you did not receive a PM from me, then you are a regular townsfolk.
> 
> You may use this thread to vote and post about the game. Anyone (playing or not playing, eliminated or not) can use this thread to speculate, discuss, accuse, or otherwise participate in the game; just please make sure to follow regular EB forum guidelines.
> 
> To vote on a person to eliminate, mention me @RBHeadge PE and tell me specifically that 1) you are voting and 2) the username of the person you are voting to eliminate.
> 
> Example: @RBHeadge PE I vote for @ChebyshevII PE because he started this game.
> 
> Please submit your votes by *10:00PM Eastern Time/9:00 PM Central/8:00 PM Mountain/7:00pm Pacific Time/6:00 PM Blybrooke/4:00 PM Roarbark*; I will count votes after that time as being for the next day.
> 
> Your vote only counts if you are playing and not yet eliminated. If there is a tie for most votes, I will pick one of the voted users at random. If there are no votes, I will pick a person at random (i.e. role will not matter) to eliminate; suffice it to say it’s in both groups’ best interest to vote for at least one person.
> 
> Finally, you are not allowed to reveal your role, privately or publicly, after you have been eliminated. You may not post screengrabs of private messages in this thread.
> 
> For reference, the 9 players in this round are:
> 
> @Will.I.Am @JayKay PE @ChebyshevII PE @tj_PE @NikR @jean15paul_PE @txjennah PE @vhab49_PE @leggo PE
> 
> I already sent out messages for specific roles. If you did not receive a message, then you are a regular townie.
> 
> If you have any questions, or you would like me to tell you which players are still standing, please let me know.
> 
> Good luck to all of you.


repost


----------



## leggo PE

@RBHeadge PE, I vote for @JayKay PE unless further intel arises.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

@RBHeadge PE I also change my vote to @JayKay PE.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

t minus approx 1 hour

Votes so far:

@tj_PE 1 (txjennah)

@Will.I.Am 1 (vhab)

@JayKay PE 2 (cheb, leggo)


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Audi driver said:


> Eyes wide open now that I know who the mafia is/are.  I can be bought.


I have a whole lot of candy.


----------



## JayKay PE

This is why I love horse people (and this board is a pain on mobile):


----------



## JayKay PE

Wait. What? Everyone is killing me? Noooooo!!!


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

@RBHeadge PE I'm voting for @tj_PE, because she's been suspiciously emphatic that she's a townie. Also, she was, by her own admission, busy late into the evening last night, which would explain the lack of Mafia hit, if she was too busy to meet the deadline.


----------



## JayKay PE

Since I am very tired and excited to go to sleep before 10, I’m going to vote for the tie breaker so I don’t die/I can continue to investigate. @RBHeadge PE I vote for @tj_PE


----------



## RBHeadge PE

t minus 30 min

Votes so far:

@tj_PE 3 (txjennah,will.i.am, jk)

@Will.I.Am 1 (vhab)

@JayKay PE 2 (cheb, leggo)

I too want to go to bed at 10 and would like to post the results story shortly after the vote. I'm working on about a combined 12 hours of sleep over the last three days. So if anyone is planning any last minute voting hinjix, could you please let me know as a courtesy. Thanks in advance!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

time


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Sorry guys, I don't have a story tonight. creative juices are gone. I'll try better in the morning. Yes, that's right: morning. Game is still going on. 

The town lynched @tj_PE. She was a townie.

Vote tally:

@tj_PE 3 (txjennah,will.i.am, jk)

@Will.I.Am 1 (vhab)

@JayKay PE 2 (cheb, leggo)


----------



## leggo PE

Wtfffffff


----------



## leggo PE

Dude, what the actual f


----------



## User1

Wow guys thanks


----------



## User1

I was on a plane all day and come back to this


----------



## User1

From the grave I suspect will and Jk. Dunno why jennah voted for me or if it was leftover from yesterday but I do not suspect her.


----------



## User1

It's fine tho bc I'm out of town and wanna hang with my peeps and not stress about killing the bad guys


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

I missed everything in this thread tonight. Halloween movie night with the family. "Great Pumpkin Charlie Brown" and "Coco". Coco made my son cry again. (We watch it for the first time a couple years ago, happened to be shortly after his great grandmother passed.) 

Sorry I missed the vote, sucks that we killed a townie. But RB's sleep deprived state, he low-key confirmed that there's only one mafia left. Good intel. (Although I'm sure the vets suspected that)


----------



## JayKay PE

Shit. This blows.


----------



## txjennah PE

I'm sorry @tj_PE


----------



## RBHeadge PE

A very nervous @Will.I.Am walks out to his car. He walks around it several times looking for signs of it being tampered with. He finds no evidence that it has been messed with. So he unlocks the door, then grabs the handle and jumps backwards as if he was expecting an explosion. The neighbors look at him confused because nothing happened. He gets into his car, breaths deep, and turns the ignition. The car starts normally. He lets out a sigh and begins his drive to @ChebyshevII PE's funeral.

The mafia killed @ChebyshevII PE during the night.

The remaining players are:

@Will.I.Am @JayKay PE @jean15paul_PE @txjennah PE @vhab49_PE @leggo PE

All story mine, don't look for hints because they aren't there. I simply repeated the beginning of yesterday's story for shock value.


----------



## JayKay PE

...I know there are no hints in this story, but it's twice that @Will.I.Am has avoided being killed by a car bomb.

WHICH HE WOULD ONLY KNOW IF HE WAS MAFIA.


----------



## User1

Will.I.Am said:


> @RBHeadge PE I'm voting for @tj_PE, because she's been suspiciously emphatic that she's a townie. Also, she was, by her own admission, busy late into the evening last night, which would explain the lack of Mafia hit, if she was too busy to meet the deadline.


I was back before Mafia deadline! Just got my nails done lol


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

tj_PE said:


> I was back before Mafia deadline! Just got my nails done lol


My bad, @tj_PE... It was just too suspicious!


----------



## JayKay PE

tj_PE said:


> I was back before Mafia deadline! Just got my nails done lol


Weren't you getting your nails done last time when you were mafia, ha ha ha!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

View attachment 13717


----------



## RBHeadge PE

JayKay PE said:


> Weren't you getting your nails done last time when you were mafia, ha ha ha!


Yes; and it was also on a Wednesday night.


----------



## JayKay PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> *gif snip*


Now, was it actually you who got killed...Or was it that copy-cat megaman who was running around?  WERE YOU SECRETLY ON VACATION THIS WHOLE TIME SO WE KNOW CHEBS IS STILL ALIVE?


----------



## JayKay PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Yes; and it was also on a Wednesday night.


Shit.  You have those bi-weekly nails appointments down, RB.


----------



## JayKay PE

Triple post to avoid a double post.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

JayKay PE said:


> Now, was it actually you who got killed...Or was it that copy-cat megaman who was running around?  WERE YOU SECRETLY ON VACATION THIS WHOLE TIME SO WE KNOW CHEBS IS STILL ALIVE?


Seems legit. After all I give my password out to literally everyone.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

JayKay PE said:


> Triple post to avoid a double post.


Lol wrong thread


----------



## RBHeadge PE

JayKay PE said:


> Triple post to avoid a double post.


wrong thread


----------



## RBHeadge PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Seems legit. After all I give my password out to literally everyone.


----------



## JayKay PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Lol wrong thread


IS IT THE WRONG THREAD


----------



## leggo PE

@ChebyshevII PE nooooo!!! My faithful townie friend!


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

I can't believe no one has tried to bribe me (candy? after halloween? weak.) I know stuff!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Audi driver said:


> I can't believe no one has tried to bribe me (candy? after halloween? weak.) I know stuff!


:2cents:


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Audi driver said:


> I can't believe no one has tried to bribe me (candy? after halloween? weak.) I know stuff!


I HAVE.... LOTS OF DEADLINES.  SORRY.  I GOT NOTHIN.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

RBHeadge PE said:


> :2cents:


You can't be cereal.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Audi driver said:


> You can't be cereal.


No but that might be @ChebyshevII PE's first name?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

RBHeadge PE said:


> No but that might be @ChebyshevII PE's first name?


Nmn


----------



## Roarbark

leggo PE said:


> Did you dress up??
> 
> We miss you in the active game of Mafia.


I was peter pan


----------



## Roarbark

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Nmn


How bout "Bran-Bran"?


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Before I leave my computer for the day I want to get my vote in in case I forget later.

In the words of Alexander Hamilton and Aaron Burr, (sir):

AH: How do I know you won't use this against me the next time we go toe to toe?
AB: Alexander, rumors only grow, And we both know what we know.
@RBHeadge PE I vote for @JayKay PE.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

vhab49_PE said:


> Before I leave my computer for the day I want to get my vote in in case I forget later.
> 
> In the words of Alexander Hamilton and Aaron Burr, (sir):
> 
> AH: How do I know you won't use this against me the next time we go toe to toe?
> AB: Alexander, rumors only grow, And we both know what we know.
> @RBHeadge PE I vote for @JayKay PE.


oooo Hamilton reference! I love it.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> oooo Hamilton reference! I love it.


It gets stuck in my head and I tend to repeat sections over and over and over.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

My wife, 12-yr old son, and I went see it while it was touring. And I purchased the original cast recording. Good stuff.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

I had thought of voting for @vhab49_PE today, but with her dropping Hamilton quotes, I might have to reconsider.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

I wanna go see it, but the closest it has come is DesMoines, and then I might as well have gone in Chicago.  I did tell hubs I wanna go for my birthday, so I might just buy me some tickets.


----------



## leggo PE

Go! It's so good! I highly recommend it!


----------



## leggo PE

@RBHeadge PE, I am voting again for @JayKay PE to avenge the deaths of my lovely townie friends, @tj_PE and @ChebyshevII PE.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

I actually haven't voted yet this round. I guess I should vote.

*squinty eyes*

@RBHeadge PE I'll vote for @JayKay PE


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

@RBHeadge PE, I'm rolling with the tide  and voting for @JayKay PE, because I'm taking @leggo PE's word for it.


----------



## JayKay PE

Aw. You guys suck and there’s no one else to vote.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

JayKay PE said:


> Aw. You guys suck and there’s no one else to vote.


@txjennah PE hasn't voted.


----------



## JayKay PE

One vote for someone else won’t help four votes for me. Too busy drinking to care. Please kill.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Drinking is good idea.  Will join you.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Want me to end it now?


----------



## Roarbark

People in my office just started drinking guava vodka mixed drinks. 

By people I mean 1 person. 

Me. (Just kidding, not me. It's my desk-mate across the way.) I'd have one if I didn't have a soccer game in a few hours.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I could use a drink right now. It’s been a long one


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Want me to end it now?


Sure


----------



## RBHeadge PE

@JayKay PE is wracked with guilt. She shows up peacefully at the police station and surrenders to @leggo PE.

The town voted unanimously for @JayKay PE. She was the last member of the mafia.

The town won this round.

also @vhab49_PE was the doctor.


----------



## leggo PE

Woohoo!! Town won! @ChebyshevII PE, @tj_PE, I'm sorry you died before this glory. But know this, your deaths were not in vain!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

leggo PE said:


> Woohoo!! Town won! @ChebyshevII PE, @tj_PE, I'm sorry you died before this glory. But know this, your deaths were not in vain!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

I knew @JayKay PE was up to something when she told me she saves people at night. I was like, uh, no ya don't, I do. Except I didnt.  Sorry @ChebyshevII PE.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

All is forgiven!


----------



## User1

Knewwwwww itttttt @txjennah PE I told youuuuu


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

I got no votes the entire game! What prize do I get?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Audi driver said:


> I got no votes the entire game! What prize do I get?


The feeling of a job well-done, a pat on your own back, kudos, added character...take your pick.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Audi driver said:


> I got no votes the entire game! What prize do I get?


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

RBHeadge PE said:


>


An interwebs cookie?


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Audi driver said:


> An interwebs cookie?


I have Girl Scout cookies.


----------



## chart94 PE

When we playing again?!?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

I suppose whenever the group wants to play? Spam thread is definetly diverting traffic away from this thread. I'd be up for playing again.


----------



## JayKay PE

Eh, I don't know if I want to play again, just because I always end up in a horrible situation (lynched, or confusingly being mafia).  I wouldn't mind maybe hosting/attempting that if nobody minded?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

JayKay PE said:


> Eh, I don't know if I want to play again, just because I always end up in a horrible situation (lynched, or confusingly being mafia).  I wouldn't mind maybe hosting/attempting that if nobody minded?


Awww, but we like you 

(i’d Be down to play)


----------



## chart94 PE

well thats three! anymore?! @jean15paul_PE @tj_PE @leggo PE @akwooly @Ranger1316 @Roarbark @Audi driver, P.E. @vhab49_PE @blybrook PE @txjennah PE


----------



## chart94 PE

JayKay PE said:


> Eh, I don't know if I want to play again, just because I always end up in a horrible situation (lynched, or confusingly being mafia).  I wouldn't mind maybe hosting/attempting that if nobody minded?


I dont!


----------



## txjennah PE

chart94 said:


> well thats three! anymore?! @jean15paul_PE @tj_PE @leggo PE @akwooly @Ranger1316 @Roarbark @Audi driver, P.E. @vhab49_PE @blybrook PE @txjennah PE


I'm out this round.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

@Will.I.Am @civilrobot @NikR


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> @Will.I.Am @civilrobot @NikR


I'm down.


----------



## User1

in

the whole game is either you're mafia or the mafia is trying to kill you. that how it works! it's never personal @JayKay PE ♥ 

this week is going to be crazy busy for me so in case @Will.I.Am wants to get suspicious again   I'll still check in though!


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

I have no idea how to play.

I may suck at it.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

civilrobot said:


> I have no idea how to play.
> 
> I may suck at it.


Not to worry, we all suck at it.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Not to worry, we all suck at it.


Excellent! I'm in.


----------



## blybrook PE

I'm in for another round. Might not check in as often, but I'll do what I can.


----------



## Ranger1316

chart94 said:


> well thats three! anymore?! @jean15paul_PE @tj_PE @leggo PE @akwooly @Ranger1316 @Roarbark @Audi driver, P.E. @vhab49_PE @blybrook PE @txjennah PE


Why not, I'm in


----------



## NikR_PE

In


----------



## RBHeadge PE

JayKay PE said:


> Eh, I don't know if I want to play again, just because I always end up in a horrible situation (lynched, or confusingly being mafia).  I wouldn't mind maybe hosting/attempting that if nobody minded?


please mod


----------



## RBHeadge PE

@LyceeFruit


----------



## RBHeadge PE

civilrobot said:


> I have no idea how to play.
> 
> I may suck at it.


you'll fit right in!


----------



## User1

@Audi driver, P.E. since you need extra time to respond


----------



## RBHeadge PE

@MadamPirate


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

I'm out.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

JayKay PE said:


> Eh, I don't know if I want to play again, just because I always end up in a horrible situation (lynched, or confusingly being mafia).  I wouldn't mind maybe hosting/attempting that if nobody minded?


Even when you are threateningly mafia we still like you!


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Would love to play a game where jk hosted, but I am going to be gone all week.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

In.


----------



## JayKay PE

Audi driver said:


> Would love to play a game where jk hosted, but I am going to be gone all week.


Awwwwww, who knows, I may do a horrible job and only host this once?


----------



## User1

Audi driver said:


> Would love to play a game where jk hosted, but I am going to be gone all week.


miss you already and stuff


----------



## JayKay PE

As of right now, there are 10 people signed up for this round ( @ChebyshevII PE, @chart94, @RBHeadge PE, @Will.I.Am, @tj_PE, @civilrobot, @blybrook PE, @Ranger1316, @NikR, and @vhab49_PE).  Let me know if anyone else wants to join (TAG PEOPLE, BITCHES), and I figure start tomorrow but rules can be posted tonight, so people can look them over?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

JayKay PE said:


> and I figure start tomorrow but rules can be posted tonight, so people can look them over?


I'll PM you the rules I used last round. We tend to post the rules after the special role PMs go out to avoid confusion.


----------



## JayKay PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> I'll PM you the rules I used last round. We tend to post the rules after the special role PMs go out to avoid confusion.


Sounds good!  I figure I wouldn't implement the "Town Drunk" townie this round, since I am bby mod and only learning things for the first time.  T_T


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Good idea, we haven't figured or agreed to the game mechanics for the town dunk yet. Prolly better to work that out after the results come out.*

*which according to my sources is definitely Dec 27 at 8:30a AST


----------



## JayKay PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Good idea, we haven't figured or agreed to the game mechanics for the town dunk yet. Prolly better to work that out after the results come out.*
> 
> *which according to my sources is definitely Dec 27 at 8:30a AST


My sources said December 12th at noon.  Exactly.  No matter what time zone.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Oh hai - also @RBHeadge PE had tagged me here a bit ago. I'll try my best!


----------



## JayKay PE

MadamPirate said:


> Oh hai - also @RBHeadge PE had tagged me here a bit ago. I'll try my best!


Yay!!!  Happy you're joining!  It should be really fun (and everyone helps if you don't understand).  Be prepared for many squinty eyes, wild accusations, and @Audi driver, P.E. being asked to vote (though he says he's not playing many times)!


----------



## leggo PE

I'm out this round. But I'll watch from the sidelines!


----------



## JayKay PE

leggo PE said:


> I'm out this round. But I'll watch from the sidelines!


It's going to go one of three ways:

1.  I do an okay job of modding and everyone has fun;

2.  I do a horrible job of modding, but someone steps in and helps;

3.  I am lynched the first night, surrounded by angry townies who don't trust me and think my modding is some sort of round-about way of establishing the mafia in the area (I am revealed to be the doctor when a large stethoscope is dislodged from my charred corpse, which was about to be launched into the river).


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

I'm out. At a internal company conference/trade show thing until Friday.


----------



## Roarbark

Still out. Busy.


----------



## JayKay PE

*Mafia Round 10*

*ARE YOU GUYS READY FOR SOME MURDER (...potentially) WITH A SPECIAL JK-MOD ROUND!*

There are townsfolk (townies), and Mafia members. Townsfolk are going to try to eliminate the Mafia with extreme prejudice before the Mafia eliminates them. The game ends when either all of the Mafia is eliminated (town wins), or there are fewer townsfolk than Mafia members (Mafia wins).

The Mafia members are going to privately tell me who they would like to eliminate during the night. I will reveal to everyone what happened the next morning with some delightful storytelling.

During the day, everybody (townsfolk and Mafia) will publicly vote for a person to eliminate; I will eliminate the person with the most votes at the end of the day and reveal what their role was.

In addition to regular townsfolk and members of the Mafia, there is also a Doctor and a Cop. The Doctor can choose someone to “save” during the night; if they choose the same person the Mafia chose, then that player will escape elimination by the Mafia that night. The Cop can “investigate” players during the night.

The Mafia members know who each other are, but no one knows anyone else’s role except me. I have sent more specific instructions to the members of the Mafia, the Doctor, and the Cop. If you did not receive a PM from me, then you are a regular townsfolk/townie.

You may use this thread to vote and post about the game. Anyone (playing or not playing, eliminated or not) can use this thread to speculate, discuss, accuse, or otherwise participate in the game; just please make sure to follow regular EB forum guidelines.

To vote on a person to eliminate, mention me @JayKay PE and tell me specifically that 1) you are voting and 2) the username of the person you are voting to eliminate.

Example: @JayKay PEI vote for @NikR because last time they were mafia which obviously means they are mafia this round!1!!111!

Please submit your votes by 10:00 PM EST/9:00 PM CST/8:00 PM MST/7:00 PM PST/6:00 PM Blybrooke Time (BLT)

I will count votes after that time as being for the next day.  If you would like to change your vote before the deadline, please feel free to, but @ me so I can change the totals before the lynching!

Your vote only counts if you are playing and not yet eliminated. If there is a tie for most votes, I will pick one of the voted users at random. If there are no votes, I will pick a person at random (i.e. role will not matter) to eliminate; suffice it to say it’s in both groups’ best interest to vote for at least one person.

Finally, you are not allowed to reveal your role, privately or publicly, after you have been eliminated. You may not post screengrabs of private messages in this thread.

For reference, the 11 players in this round are:

@ChebyshevII PE, @chart94, @RBHeadge PE, @Will.I.Am, @tj_PE, @civilrobot, @blybrook PE, @Ranger1316, @NikR, @vhab49_PE, and @MadamPirate

I already sent out messages for specific roles. If you did not receive a message, then you are a regular townie.  

If you have any questions, or you would like me to tell you which players are still standing, please let me know.

The first day of voting will begin tomorrow with the first night tomorrow as well (11/6).

Good luck to all of you and LET THE HUNT BEGIN.


----------



## Ranger1316




----------



## DoctorWho-PE

@JayKay PE I don't vote for @JayKay PE, because I can't.


----------



## JayKay PE

vhab49_PE said:


> @JayKay PE I don't vote for @JayKay PE, because I can't.


I mean, you could, but then the mod powers might go to my head and you would mysteriously wash up on the shore with the Mafia being just as confused as the townies.

Thus resulting in a team-up that would echo in eternity as everyone gangs up on the mod, who has let the power go to their head!!!


----------



## chart94 PE

JayKay PE said:


> I mean, you could, but then the mod powers might go to my head and you would mysteriously wash up on the shore with the Mafia being just as confused as the townies.
> 
> Thus resulting in a team-up that would echo in eternity as everyone gangs up on the mod, who has let the power go to their head!!!


SHES OUT OF CONTROL!!!!! Lol


----------



## User1

@MadamPirate are you mafia?


----------



## MadamPirate PE

tj_PE said:


> @MadamPirate are you mafia?


You think @JayKay PE would be mean enough to make a newb be Mafia?


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

MadamPirate said:


> You think @JayKay PE would be mean enough to make a newb be Mafia?


It is all in the hands of randomizer.  

Also, yes.  

Also, sounds like guilt.


----------



## JayKay PE

JK randomizer = refreshing excel multiple times to have a new number show up to decide special characters and then decide who is who.

JK is the best at randomizing.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

vhab49_PE said:


> It is all in the hands of randomizer.
> 
> Also, yes.
> 
> Also, sounds like guilt.


Doesn't everything sound like guilt? According to further back in the thread, you're always the Cop.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

MadamPirate said:


> Doesn't everything sound like guilt? According to further back in the thread, you're always the Cop.


Statistically, that is a true statement.

Although in practice, not always.


----------



## JayKay PE

@vhab49_PE is a statistic anomaly that we are still studying to this day.


----------



## User1

@JayKay PE I am voting for @MadamPirate until I've furthered my personal inquiries


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

JayKay PE said:


> @vhab49_PE is a statistic anomaly that we are still studying to this day.


The first time I was the cop, I correctly investigated three non-regular townsfolk with my three guesses.  Out of 4 total no regular townsfolk.  I'm kind of a legend.  

Hahahahahahaha.  Just kidding.


----------



## User1

@Will.I.Am are you mafia?


----------



## MadamPirate PE

tj_PE said:


> @JayKay PE I am voting for @MadamPirate until I've furthered my personal inquiries


----------



## User1

MadamPirate said:


> View attachment 14175


just for now!  plead your case!?????? help me inquire!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

tj_PE said:


> just for now!  plead your case!?????? help me inquire!


Okay, okay! @RBHeadge PE, are you Mafia?


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

tj_PE said:


> @Will.I.Am are you mafia?


I am not Mafia. I received no PM from @JayKay PE.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

MadamPirate said:


> Okay, okay! @RBHeadge PE, are you Mafia?


I almost laughed at this, but remembered @RBHeadge PE Isn’t the moderator this time.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> I almost laughed at this, but remembered @RBHeadge PE Isn’t the moderator this time.


It's his fault I'm here.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

MadamPirate said:


> You think @JayKay PE would be mean enough to make a newb be Mafia?


@tj_PE will be happier if you explicitly state that you're not Mafia. I learned that last round.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> I almost laughed at this, but remembered @RBHeadge PE Isn’t the moderator this time.


So, that means you're a townie, yes?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Will.I.Am said:


> So, that means you're a townie, yes?


Indeed!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Will.I.Am said:


> @tj_PE will be happier if you explicitly state that you're not Mafia. I learned that last round.


Good to know!

@tj_PE I'm not Mafia!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

MadamPirate said:


> Okay, okay! @RBHeadge PE, are you Mafia?


Nope


----------



## NikR_PE

JayKay PE said:


> @vhab49_PE is a statistic anomaly that we are still studying to this day.


aha a clue


----------



## User1

@NikR are you mafia?


----------



## User1

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Indeed!


but like a mafioso townie, or a normal townie? because mafia is part of the town?!!!??? :dunno:


----------



## User1

@Road Guy I would really like a thinking "hmmmmmm" emoji please.

also a mafia one would be cool. the below are not fantastic but would suffice

[COLOR= rgb(0, 0, 0)][/COLOR] [COLOR= rgb(0, 0, 0)][/COLOR]


----------



## User1

also, I am not mafia.

I am a regular plain old townie. I run the dance studio on the corner of 5th and 6th.


----------



## NikR_PE

tj_PE said:


> @NikR are you mafia?


Nope


----------



## NikR_PE

tj_PE said:


> also, I am not mafia.
> 
> I am a regular plain old townie. I run the dance studio on the corner of 5th and 6th.


Do you have a deal on Groupon?


----------



## JayKay PE

NikR said:


> aha a clue


Just because you're studying something doesn't mean it's special, i.e., researchers at Cambridge University have concluded that the larger a person is, the more adhesives he would need to stick to a wall, making it virtually impossible for a normal sized human being to have the characteristics of Spider Man.

Common sense does not a great discovery make.


----------



## NikR_PE

JayKay PE said:


> Just because you're studying something doesn't mean it's special, i.e., researchers at Cambridge University have concluded that the larger a person is, the more adhesives he would need to stick to a wall, making it virtually impossible for a normal sized human being to have the characteristics of Spider Man.
> 
> Common sense does not a great discovery make.


Or may be they used the funding for a nice vacation and fudged the study.


----------



## NikR_PE

JayKay PE said:


> Just because you're studying something doesn't mean it's special,


Another clue. Keep em coming @JayKay PE


----------



## User1

NikR said:


> Do you have a deal on Groupon?


not on groupon, but if you show up wearing a tutu, you get $5 off


----------



## NikR_PE

tj_PE said:


> not on groupon, but if you show up wearing a tutu, you get $5 off


I always wear a tutu


----------



## JayKay PE

NikR said:


> Another clue. Keep em coming @JayKay PE


Once, I found a dollar in my shoe that was not there the night before.  I was sure it was mafia...turns out drunk JK doesn't know where to put her change after buying a drink.


----------



## NikR_PE

JayKay PE said:


> Once, I found a dollar in my shoe that was not there the night before.  I was sure it was mafia...turns out drunk JK doesn't know where to put her change after buying a drink.


You probably just dropped it and got lucky.


----------



## JayKay PE

There once was a man named Dave


----------



## JayKay PE

JayKay PE said:


> There once was a man named Dave


Who found a dead hooker in a cave


----------



## JayKay PE

JayKay PE said:


> JayKay PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> There once was a man named Dave
> 
> 
> 
> Who found a dead hooker in a cave
Click to expand...

She was ugly as sin


----------



## JayKay PE

JayKay PE said:


> JayKay PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JayKay PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> There once was a man named Dave
> 
> 
> 
> Who found a dead hooker in a cave
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She was ugly as sin
Click to expand...

Bones rattled like tin


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NikR said:


> I always wear a tutuView attachment 14176


This is tutu much


----------



## JayKay PE

JayKay PE said:


> JayKay PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JayKay PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JayKay PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> There once was a man named Dave
> 
> 
> 
> Who found a dead hooker in a cave
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She was ugly as sin
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bones rattled like tin
Click to expand...

But think of all the money he saved?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

JayKay PE said:


> There once was a man named Dave


Umm, yeah, NMN


----------



## JayKay PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Umm, yeah, NMN


Unless you're finding dead hookers in caves, be happy 'bout that, Cheby-chebs.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

tj_PE said:


> @Road Guy I would really like a thinking "hmmmmmm" emoji please.
> 
> also a mafia one would be cool. the below are not fantastic but would suffice
> 
> [COLOR= rgb(0, 0, 0)][/COLOR] [COLOR= rgb(0, 0, 0)][/COLOR]


----------



## User1

oh


----------



## User1

I'd like it to be :hmm:


----------



## User1

or :suspish:


----------



## User1

@Ranger1316 are you mafia?


----------



## JayKay PE

or :squintyeyes:


----------



## User1

@chart94 are you mafia?


----------



## blybrook PE

@JayKay PE; I vote for @tj_PE. Too many questions, too early in the game!


----------



## User1

blybrook PE said:


> @JayKay PE; I vote for @tj_PE. Too many questions, too early in the game!


is that because you are mafia? I always ask these questions!


----------



## JayKay PE

Update on the voting (mini-break after lunch for JK):

1 @MadamPirate (tj)

1 @tj_PE (bly)

Neck-in-neck for a potential lynching!


----------



## User1

Bruh. I'm not mafia. If you kill me you will be sad because i'm delightful and precious and make everyone smile, and you will be down a regular old townie AND a $5 tutu discount.


----------



## User1

@JayKay PE I change my vote to @blybrook PE bc his reason for voting me dedded is wrong.


----------



## JayKay PE

tj_PE said:


> @JayKay PE I change my vote to @blybrook PE bc his reason for voting me dedded is wrong.


noted.


----------



## blybrook PE

tj_PE said:


> is that because you are mafia? I always ask these questions!


I'm redneck mafia! I've said it before and I say it again.  Otherwise, I just want to clean the trash outta this town.


----------



## User1

blybrook PE said:


> I'm redneck mafia! I've said it before and I say it again.  Otherwise, I just want to clean the trash outta this town.


if you're telling the truth, you're doing it wrong.


----------



## leggo PE

blybrook PE said:


> I'm redneck mafia! I've said it before and I say it again.  Otherwise, I just want to clean the trash outta this town.


Bly is definitely the cop based on this statement.


----------



## Roarbark

JayKay PE said:


> *Mafia Round 10*
> 
> *ARE YOU GUYS READY FOR SOME MURDER (...potentially) WITH A SPECIAL JK-MOD ROUND!*
> 
> ....
> 
> Good luck to all of you and LET THE HUNT BEGIN.


Sorry I'm missing your first moderation, @JayKay PE!


----------



## JayKay PE

Roarbark said:


> Sorry I'm missing your first moderation, @JayKay PE!


ur ded 2 me


----------



## RBHeadge PE

JayKay PE said:


> ur ded 2 me


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

JayKay PE said:


> ur ded 2 me


View attachment 12926


----------



## JayKay PE

@RBHeadge PE @ChebyshevII PE

ur still alive.  stahp complain


----------



## User1

@vhab49_PE are you mafia? did i already ask?


----------



## User1

@JayKay PE I change my vote to @chart94 since they haven't responded to my question, but have been around. until further notice.


----------



## User1

@civilrobot are you mafia?


----------



## chart94 PE

tj_PE said:


> @JayKay PE I change my vote to @chart94 since they haven't responded to my question, but have been around. until further notice.


I am not mafia. I was at a department meeting all day... way behind on my EB quota...


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

tj_PE said:


> @civilrobot are you mafia?


am I supposed to answer this outright? I mean, is it a secret? 

I am utterly clueless. I'm the equivalent of the person sitting at the poker table showing my cards to everyone and saying "does this do anything?"


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

tj_PE said:


> @vhab49_PE are you mafia? did i already ask?


You did not and I am not. 

I have however been very busy today working on a special project.

More to follow.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

civilrobot said:


> am I supposed to answer this outright? I mean, is it a secret?
> 
> I am utterly clueless. I'm the equivalent of the person sitting at the poker table showing my cards to everyone and saying "does this do anything?"


If you are mafia, prolly not, unless you want to get lynched first.  
If not, feel free to loudly proclaim your innocence.

It is undecided if you are the cop or doctor if it is beneficial to announce that.  Typically we do not.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

vhab49_PE said:


> If you are mafia, prolly not, unless you want to get lynched first.
> If not, feel free to loudly proclaim your innocence.
> 
> It is undecided if you are the cop or doctor if it is beneficial to announce that.  Typically we do not.


thank you.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Sotoday rather than do something porductive at work I complied a list of all of the Mafia rounds to date, with who was what each round.


Round


Start Page


Players


Dr


Cop


Mafia


Mafia


Mafia


End Page


Notes


1


2


10


vhab


vee043324


JayKay


Roarbark


 


15


 


2


18


9


RB


vhab


Almost


Roarbark


 


37


Also is round Cheb let us keep going after the fact.  Night kil was pre-emptive.


3


42


8


Cheb


vhab


RB


NikR


 


50


 


4


51


9


Cheb


vhab


RB


TJ


 


60


 


5


63


9


Chart


Roar


vhab


JayKay


 


81


 


6


85


11


Ranger


JayKay


leggo


jeanpaul


audi


100


big break, lots of drinking happening in the off time.


7


112


10


Jean


Cheb


vhab


chart


 


129


 


8


131


11


JayKay


blybrook


txjennah


Cheb


 


148


 


9


156


9


vhab


leggo


JayKay


NikR


 


167


 


10


169


11


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

tj_PE said:


> @civilrobot are you mafia?


what do you think?


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Cool. But the Doctor regenerates right? That's how it works!


One of my first Dr. Rounds. 



vhab49_PE said:


> Oh shite people...so many booze. Hubs says stop the dranks.
> 
> Oh the no.


This was fun.  For the record, I don't exactly remember posting this.



Audi driver said:


> 'Bout what?


Audi posted this to me last round I was the Dr.  Maybe my avatar DOES sway the randomizer gods.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

vhab49_PE said:


> Sotoday rather than do something porductive at work I complied a list of all of the Mafia rounds to date, with who was what each round.
> 
> 
> Round
> 
> 
> Start Page
> 
> 
> Players
> 
> 
> Dr
> 
> 
> Cop
> 
> 
> Mafia
> 
> 
> Mafia
> 
> 
> Mafia
> 
> 
> End Page
> 
> 
> Notes
> 
> 
> 1
> 
> 
> 2
> 
> 
> 10
> 
> 
> vhab
> 
> 
> vee043324
> 
> 
> JayKay
> 
> 
> Roarbark
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 15
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2
> 
> 
> 18
> 
> 
> 9
> 
> 
> RB
> 
> 
> vhab
> 
> 
> Almost
> 
> 
> Roarbark
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 37
> 
> 
> Also is round Cheb let us keep going after the fact.  Night kil was pre-emptive.
> 
> 
> 3
> 
> 
> 42
> 
> 
> 8
> 
> 
> Cheb
> 
> 
> vhab
> 
> 
> RB
> 
> 
> NikR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 50
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4
> 
> 
> 51
> 
> 
> 9
> 
> 
> Cheb
> 
> 
> vhab
> 
> 
> RB
> 
> 
> TJ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 60
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5
> 
> 
> 63
> 
> 
> 9
> 
> 
> Chart
> 
> 
> Roar
> 
> 
> vhab
> 
> 
> JayKay
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 81
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6
> 
> 
> 85
> 
> 
> 11
> 
> 
> Ranger
> 
> 
> JayKay
> 
> 
> leggo
> 
> 
> jeanpaul
> 
> 
> audi
> 
> 
> 100
> 
> 
> big break, lots of drinking happening in the off time.
> 
> 
> 7
> 
> 
> 112
> 
> 
> 10
> 
> 
> Jean
> 
> 
> Cheb
> 
> 
> vhab
> 
> 
> chart
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 129
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8
> 
> 
> 131
> 
> 
> 11
> 
> 
> JayKay
> 
> 
> blybrook
> 
> 
> txjennah
> 
> 
> Cheb
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 148
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9
> 
> 
> 156
> 
> 
> 9
> 
> 
> vhab
> 
> 
> leggo
> 
> 
> JayKay
> 
> 
> NikR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 167
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 10
> 
> 
> 169
> 
> 
> 11


Wow, this is amazing. Nice work!


----------



## blybrook PE

vhab49_PE said:


> Sotoday rather than do something porductive at work I complied a list of all of the Mafia rounds to date, with who was what each round.
> 
> 
> Round
> 
> 
> Start Page
> 
> 
> Players
> 
> 
> Dr
> 
> 
> Cop
> 
> 
> Mafia
> 
> 
> Mafia
> 
> 
> Mafia
> 
> 
> End Page
> 
> 
> Notes
> 
> 
> 1
> 
> 
> 2
> 
> 
> 10
> 
> 
> vhab
> 
> 
> vee043324
> 
> 
> JayKay
> 
> 
> Roarbark
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 15
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2
> 
> 
> 18
> 
> 
> 9
> 
> 
> RB
> 
> 
> vhab
> 
> 
> Almost
> 
> 
> Roarbark
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 37
> 
> 
> Also is round Cheb let us keep going after the fact.  Night kil was pre-emptive.
> 
> 
> 3
> 
> 
> 42
> 
> 
> 8
> 
> 
> Cheb
> 
> 
> vhab
> 
> 
> RB
> 
> 
> NikR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 50
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4
> 
> 
> 51
> 
> 
> 9
> 
> 
> Cheb
> 
> 
> vhab
> 
> 
> RB
> 
> 
> TJ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 60
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5
> 
> 
> 63
> 
> 
> 9
> 
> 
> Chart
> 
> 
> Roar
> 
> 
> vhab
> 
> 
> JayKay
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 81
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6
> 
> 
> 85
> 
> 
> 11
> 
> 
> Ranger
> 
> 
> JayKay
> 
> 
> leggo
> 
> 
> jeanpaul
> 
> 
> audi
> 
> 
> 100
> 
> 
> big break, lots of drinking happening in the off time.
> 
> 
> 7
> 
> 
> 112
> 
> 
> 10
> 
> 
> Jean
> 
> 
> Cheb
> 
> 
> vhab
> 
> 
> chart
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 129
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8
> 
> 
> 131
> 
> 
> 11
> 
> 
> JayKay
> 
> 
> blybrook
> 
> 
> txjennah
> 
> 
> Cheb
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 148
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9
> 
> 
> 156
> 
> 
> 9
> 
> 
> vhab
> 
> 
> leggo
> 
> 
> JayKay
> 
> 
> NikR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 167
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 10
> 
> 
> 169
> 
> 
> 11


Cool breakdown.  Interesting to see that.  No so random after all


----------



## NikR_PE

vhab49_PE said:


> Sotoday rather than do something porductive at work I complied a list of all of the Mafia rounds to date, with who was what each round.
> 
> 
> Round
> 
> 
> Start Page
> 
> 
> Players
> 
> 
> Dr
> 
> 
> Cop
> 
> 
> Mafia
> 
> 
> Mafia
> 
> 
> Mafia
> 
> 
> End Page
> 
> 
> Notes
> 
> 
> 1
> 
> 
> 2
> 
> 
> 10
> 
> 
> vhab
> 
> 
> vee043324
> 
> 
> JayKay
> 
> 
> Roarbark
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 15
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2
> 
> 
> 18
> 
> 
> 9
> 
> 
> RB
> 
> 
> vhab
> 
> 
> Almost
> 
> 
> Roarbark
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 37
> 
> 
> Also is round Cheb let us keep going after the fact.  Night kil was pre-emptive.
> 
> 
> 3
> 
> 
> 42
> 
> 
> 8
> 
> 
> Cheb
> 
> 
> vhab
> 
> 
> RB
> 
> 
> NikR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 50
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4
> 
> 
> 51
> 
> 
> 9
> 
> 
> Cheb
> 
> 
> vhab
> 
> 
> RB
> 
> 
> TJ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 60
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5
> 
> 
> 63
> 
> 
> 9
> 
> 
> Chart
> 
> 
> Roar
> 
> 
> vhab
> 
> 
> JayKay
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 81
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6
> 
> 
> 85
> 
> 
> 11
> 
> 
> Ranger
> 
> 
> JayKay
> 
> 
> leggo
> 
> 
> jeanpaul
> 
> 
> audi
> 
> 
> 100
> 
> 
> big break, lots of drinking happening in the off time.
> 
> 
> 7
> 
> 
> 112
> 
> 
> 10
> 
> 
> Jean
> 
> 
> Cheb
> 
> 
> vhab
> 
> 
> chart
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 129
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8
> 
> 
> 131
> 
> 
> 11
> 
> 
> JayKay
> 
> 
> blybrook
> 
> 
> txjennah
> 
> 
> Cheb
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 148
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9
> 
> 
> 156
> 
> 
> 9
> 
> 
> vhab
> 
> 
> leggo
> 
> 
> JayKay
> 
> 
> NikR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 167
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 10
> 
> 
> 169
> 
> 
> 11


This is great. Is these how you appease the mafia gods to be special most rounds?


----------



## User1

civilrobot said:


> what do you think?


that's not a no


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

NikR said:


> This is great. Is these how you appease the mafia gods to be special most rounds?


Yes.


----------



## blybrook PE

Squirrel!!! 

Wait, what was the question again?

EDIT - TOP :bananalama:


----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## blybrook PE




----------



## Roarbark

JayKay PE said:


> ur ded 2 me


Dang. Sounds like someone didn't moisturize this morning.


----------



## User1

i think you're all mafia. I'm the only one trying to figure out who is evil here


----------



## User1




----------



## DoctorWho-PE

tj_PE said:


> i think you're all mafia. I'm the only one trying to figure out who is evil here


Sorry, I spend all day amking spreadsheet.  Thought should do some work.

@tj_PE is you Mafia?


----------



## User1

no, i'm not. but I'm gonna be killed since noone is voting so whatev.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

@JayKay PE i wouls like to add a vote for @blybrook PE. Not because I have info, but because his squirrel has scarred me.

As always, subject to change.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

@JayKay PE I'm tentatively voting for @vhab49_PE. That was an awful lot of time to waste making a fancee spreadsheet to show he's not Mafia.


----------



## User1

vhab49_PE said:


> @JayKay PE i wouls like to add a vote for @blybrook PE. Not because I have info, but because his squirrel has scarred me.
> 
> As always, subject to change.


this sounds dirty


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

tj_PE said:


> this sounds dirty


Good.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

MadamPirate said:


> @JayKay PE I'm tentatively voting for @vhab49_PE. That was an awful lot of time to waste making a fancee spreadsheet to show he's not Mafia.


It was an awful lot of time to waste.  This does not make her mafia.


----------



## JayKay PE

Update on the current death row tally (with the voter in brackets so you can counter-vote and vote for their death):

1 @tj_PE (blybrook)

1 @chart94 (tj)

1 @blybrook PE (vhab)

1 @vhab49_PE (MadamP)

A neck-in-neck race to the death!!!


----------



## User1

where's @RBHeadge PE


----------



## User1

what about @Will.I.Am


----------



## User1

@civilrobot?


----------



## User1

@chart94?


----------



## User1

@ChebyshevII PE??


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Bueller? Bueller?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

tj_PE said:


> where's @RBHeadge PE


yo


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

I think i would like to change my vote.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

tj_PE said:


> what about @Will.I.Am


I'm here.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

@JayKay PEI think i would like to change my vote to @civilrobot.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

@civilrobot where you at?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

tj_PE said:


> @ChebyshevII PE??


Hola. Having busy time at work


----------



## User1

@JayKay PEI would like to change my vote back to @civilrobotin the essence of self preservation and initial suspicion


----------



## blybrook PE

Death race 2019


----------



## User1

Will.I.Am said:


> I'm here.


Y u not voting


----------



## blybrook PE

[quote @JayKay PE I am going to change my vote for today to@civilrobot


----------



## blybrook PE

And Tapatalk doesn't reference folks right!


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

@JayKay PE I'm voting for @civilrobot, unless she comes forward to state her case.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Will.I.Am said:


> I'm here.


Are you voting?  Do you have a special role? Well my phone has a dumb delay on it today.  I see your response now.  Sorry for the interrogation.


----------



## NikR_PE

@JayKay PE whats the current tally?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

@JayKay PE I will also vote for @civilrobot, since everyone else is and I haven’t had a chance to look at all the information.


----------



## JayKay PE

NikR said:


> @JayKay PE whats the current tally?


Current tally/vote is:

5 @civilrobot (vhab, tj, bly, will, chebys)

1 @vhab49_PE (MadamP)


----------



## JayKay PE

10 minutes left!!!!


----------



## JayKay PE

Time!  Story to follow in a few!


----------



## chart94 PE

Dang just missed deadline...


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

chart94 said:


> Dang just missed deadline...


Yep.  Were you going to change the status quo?


----------



## JayKay PE

The newspapers say that crime is spiking in the city, but many citizens don't think the threat is real until @vhab49_PE reports a package going missing.

@MadamPirate thinks that @vhab49_PE is overreacting, tactfully explaining that maybe the stress of living in a gated community is getting to them.  Also can't you just call Amazon and they'll resend the package if it was stolen?  This approach seems realistic, and who knows if @vhab49_PE actually had a package being delivered this day?  Did they show their confirmation number?  @MadamPirate muses this as they stand on their own, package-free, porch, letting a close neighbor borrow their 'lynching pitchfork'.

Ignoring her common-sense approach to the ridiculousness of this outcry, and with @vhab49_PE mysteriously not mentioning what was in the package, the remainder of the community is uneasy with this lack of package-safety and want something done right now!  SCREW THE RULES.  SCREW POLITE SOCIETY.

Thus, the manhunt begins with great prejudice, as all manhunts do.

@tj_PE acts like an enraged soccer mom whose son isn't playing in the scrimmage, wildly accusing multiple neighbors of the theft  until she finally sets her sights on the new neighbor: @civilrobot.  With a garden slightly nicer than everyone else, and a sweet, sweet mat slab, @civilrobot is obviously the envy of the rest of the neighborhood.

After a brunch filled with scathing insults, and many, many Bloody Mary's, @tj_PE convinces her other neighbors @Will.I.Am, @blybrook PE, and @ChebyshevII PE that @civilrobot is obviously the package thief.

Inebriated and full of eggs Benny, they make their way to @vhab49_PEs house only to find they have arrived at the same conclusion: @civilrobot has to go.

Chanting "PORCH PIRATE, PORCH PIRATE, PORCH PIRATE" they approach @civilrobot's house as an angry brunch mob.  They are undeterred by their own stumbling steps and grab @civilrobot, quickly collapsing in a huge writhing mass of limbs and pointy elbows with the accused at the bottom of the pile.  After a few minutes, @civilrobot stops struggling due to combined weight of five people and a croissant stuffed in their mouth.

@vhab49_PE cries in relief when they find a slightly smushed package hidden poorly under @civilrobot's welcome mat, containing their newest purchase: a highly acclaimed Viking time-travel romance novel.

@civilrobot was mafia.

The remaining players are:


@ChebyshevII PE, @chart94, @RBHeadge PE, @Will.I.Am, @tj_PE, @blybrook PE, @Ranger1316, @NikR, @vhab49_PE, and @MadamPirate

The final vote was:

5 @civilrobot
1 @vhab49_PE


----------



## JayKay PE

I...might have too much fun making lynching stories.

Sorry, not sorry.


----------



## chart94 PE

vhab49_PE said:


> Yep.  Were you going to change the status quo?


Probs not


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

JayKay PE said:


> I...might have too much fun making lynching stories.
> 
> Sorry, not sorry.


Nice story.  But I feel like tou missed an opportunity to mention yogurt containers left at the scene of the crime.


----------



## chart94 PE

JayKay PE said:


> I...might have too much fun making lynching stories.
> 
> Sorry, not sorry.


That was awesome!!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

that's an entertaining take on the mafia in suburbia!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

JayKay PE said:


> I...might have too much fun making lynching stories.
> 
> Sorry, not sorry.


That was hilarious and awesome!!!!


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

I think @JayKay PE has found her calling in life.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

I just started playing today and now I’m dead. See? Told you I was bad at this. Lol


----------



## JayKay PE

civilrobot said:


> I just started playing today and now I’m dead. See? Told you I was bad at this. Lol


At least you have the best mat slab in the neighborhood! A wonderful accomplishment!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

civilrobot said:


> I just started playing today and now I’m dead. See? Told you I was bad at this. Lol


It's okay, I totally thought I was gonna die this morning!


----------



## User1

Yayyyyyyyyyyyy nothing personal civilrobot! You were an easy target to fluster, just like jennah muahahahaaha

Way to go townies, coming together for the greater good!


----------



## User1

Also I loved the story @JayKay PE!

Also also totes delighted that we were full of Benny and liquor. What other way would someone want to Lynch!


----------



## Roarbark

JayKay PE said:


> The newspapers say that crime is spiking in the city, but many citizens don't think the threat is real until @vhab49_PE reports a package going missing.
> 
> ...................................................
> 
> smushed package hidden poorly under @civilrobot's welcome mat, containing their newest purchase: a highly acclaimed Viking time-travel romance novel.
> 
> @civilrobot was mafia.
> 
> The remaining players are:
> 
> @ChebyshevII PE, @chart94, @RBHeadge PE, @Will.I.Am, @tj_PE, @blybrook PE, @Ranger1316, @NikR, @vhab49_PE, and @MadamPirate
> The final vote was:
> 
> 5 @civilrobot
> 1 @vhab49_PE


That was awesome. And I am very sad I can't join. "PORCH PIRATE, PORCH PIRATE, PORCH PIRATE!"

@civilrobot Don't worry about the first game. First game @JayKay PE was mafia and (sadly) she was lynched before she even logged and and found out. Leaving me all alone and mafiasad.


----------



## Roarbark

tj_PE said:


> Also I loved the story @JayKay PE!
> 
> Also also totes delighted that we were full of Benny and liquor. What other way would someone want to Lynch!


I'll add chocolate to the preference pile.


----------



## blybrook PE

Great story and no offense to@civilrobot. It's just a game, stick around and you'll get the hang of things. 

Now to look at the vote tally and see who didn't vote.


----------



## JayKay PE

vhab49_PE said:


> Nice story.  But I feel like tou missed an opportunity to mention yogurt containers left at the scene of the crime.


BUT THEN YOU WOULD HAVE KNOWN IN YOUR BREAKFAST-FUELED RAGE.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

JayKay PE said:


> BUT THEN YOU WOULD HAVE KNOWN IN YOUR BREAKFAST-FUELED RAGE.


True.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

Roarbark said:


> That was awesome. And I am very sad I can't join. "PORCH PIRATE, PORCH PIRATE, PORCH PIRATE!"
> 
> @civilrobot Don't worry about the first game. First game @JayKay PE was mafia and (sadly) she was lynched before she even logged and and found out. Leaving me all alone and mafiasad.


Lol no worries. I think it’s funny.


----------



## JayKay PE

Following a mild warning from the HOA due to the brunch events, which mostly concerned the packages ruining the aesthetics of the community versus the death of a neighbor, @tj_PE is relaxing for the evening.  Ready to dig into their dinosaur erotic novel, which is sooooooo much better than @vhab49_PE’s Viking trash, they pause at a knock at the door.  Who could be visiting at such a late hour?

Blowing out the nearby candle, which added ambiance to the sitting room, and grabbing a bedazzled 50-lb kettlebell, which also added ambiance, they slowly crept to the door.  Might as well get in some exercise to keep tight while protecting the homestead.  A few squat steps later and the kettlebell slips from their sweaty hold, crashing violently to the lovingly restored hardwood flooring.

_Screw fitness!  I want murder_, @tj_PE thinks, taking a leg-burning leap towards to front door in hopes of catching the assailant in the act-only to open the door to an empty porch.

A flyer for a nearby Chinese restaurant flutters to the ground, having been wedged in the door frame, presumably by the knocker.

As they turned to close the front door, contemplating the illicit flyer to see if there was at least a good lunch combo, they paused at a slight wheezing noise coming from next door.  Lifting their head, they slowly headed over to their neighbor’s open garage door to investigate.  A garage converted into a state-of-the-art home personal gym comes into view, with the best-of-the-best equipment laying mostly untouched except for the Peloton treadmill.  The warm yellow lighting inside the garage makes the shadows look more menacing that usual.

@tj_PE steps into the halo of light and begins to wonder if it was a poor decision to visit when the wheezing becomes louder, now interspersed with a wet popping noise.  Holding up their phone after they hit record, hoping to at least get some YouTube hits if they die, they step over a dusty yoga mat and find the source of the wheezing: @blybrook PE

Legs pinned to their chest, muscles pushed to the max, a leg press has obviously been used incorrectly.  Loaded with weight plates totaling over 900-lbs, the weight shifts slightly lower as @tj_PE watches, forcing torn leg muscles to flap helplessly across @blybrook PE’s chest and against the over-sanitized pleather bench.  @blybrook PE’s arms hang limp, a small stream of blood trickling from shoulder to fingertip, and their eyes stare vacantly up at the brushed concrete ceiling of their garage.

@tj_PE swallows down a sticky lump in their throat when a different texture catches the light (_is that bone_?), before dropping their phone and fleeing.

@blybrook PE was killed by the mafia last night.

The remaining players are:


@ChebyshevII PE, @chart94, @RBHeadge PE, @Will.I.Am, @tj_PE, @Ranger1316, @NikR, @vhab49_PE, and @MadamPirate


----------



## RBHeadge PE

To be clear, my "haha" reaction is related to the @JayKay PE's story and not @blybrook PE gruesome murder.


----------



## JayKay PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> To be clear, my "haha" reaction is related to the @JayKay PE's story and not @blybrook PE gruesome murder.


Suburbia murders?  Suburbia murders.

I have decreed that to be this round's theme.


----------



## User1

Omg I thought for sure I'd get dedded


----------



## User1

Also my life in the eyes of @JayKay PEis way cooler than reality. Now I feel the need for bedazzled weights. #neverskiplegday


----------



## User1

And! I feel like I would have tried to unload the machine and help!


----------



## JayKay PE

tj_PE said:


> And! I feel like I would have tried to unload the machine and help!


Real tj def would have helped, no doubt.  Suburban tj is too worried about getting blood on their expensive sneakers, which aren't used for running, to help.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

JayKay PE said:


> Following a mild warning from the HOA due to the brunch events, which mostly concerned the packages ruining the aesthetics of the community versus the death of a neighbor, @tj_PE is relaxing for the evening.  Ready to dig into their dinosaur erotic novel, which is sooooooo much better than @vhab49_PE’s Viking trash, they pause at a knock at the door.  Who could be visiting at such a late hour?
> 
> Blowing out the nearby candle, which added ambiance to the sitting room, and grabbing a bedazzled 50-lb kettlebell, which also added ambiance, they slowly crept to the door.  Might as well get in some exercise to keep tight while protecting the homestead.  A few squat steps later and the kettlebell slips from their sweaty hold, crashing violently to the lovingly restored hardwood flooring.
> 
> _Screw fitness!  I want murder_, @tj_PE thinks, taking a leg-burning leap towards to front door in hopes of catching the assailant in the act-only to open the door to an empty porch.
> 
> A flyer for a nearby Chinese restaurant flutters to the ground, having been wedged in the door frame, presumably by the knocker.
> 
> As they turned to close the front door, contemplating the illicit flyer to see if there was at least a good lunch combo, they paused at a slight wheezing noise coming from next door.  Lifting their head, they slowly headed over to their neighbor’s open garage door to investigate.  A garage converted into a state-of-the-art home personal gym comes into view, with the best-of-the-best equipment laying mostly untouched except for the Peloton treadmill.  The warm yellow lighting inside the garage makes the shadows look more menacing that usual.
> 
> @tj_PE steps into the halo of light and begins to wonder if it was a poor decision to visit when the wheezing becomes louder, now interspersed with a wet popping noise.  Holding up their phone after they hit record, hoping to at least get some YouTube hits if they die, they step over a dusty yoga mat and find the source of the wheezing: @blybrook PE
> 
> Legs pinned to their chest, muscles pushed to the max, a leg press has obviously been used incorrectly.  Loaded with weight plates totaling over 900-lbs, the weight shifts slightly lower as @tj_PE watches, forcing torn leg muscles to flap helplessly across @blybrook PE’s chest and against the over-sanitized pleather bench.  @blybrook PE’s arms hang limp, a small stream of blood trickling from shoulder to fingertip, and their eyes stare vacantly up at the brushed concrete ceiling of their garage.
> 
> @tj_PE swallows down a sticky lump in their throat when a different texture catches the light (_is that bone_?), before dropping their phone and fleeing.
> 
> @blybrook PE was killed by the mafia last night.
> 
> The remaining players are:
> 
> @ChebyshevII PE, @chart94, @RBHeadge PE, @Will.I.Am, @tj_PE, @Ranger1316, @NikR, @vhab49_PE, and @MadamPirate


This is legit my new favorite murder story.


----------



## JayKay PE

MadamPirate said:


> This is legit my new favorite murder story.


I'm kinda using these as writing exercises.  I wish I could say I was a mastermind writer, who has everything planned out, but I am literally like "what's an interesting way to die that wouldn't be amiss in the Hamptons?  Oh!  I know!"  I'm actually excited to see who votes for who so I can look up more Suburban nonsense that makes them angry.


----------



## User1

MadamPirate said:


> This is legit my new favorite murder story.


why is it your favorite? because you chose him to be murdered????? :suspish: :squintyeyes:


----------



## MadamPirate PE

tj_PE said:


> why is it your favorite? because you chose him to be murdered????? :suspish: :squintyeyes:


I didn't choose @blybrook PE, I chose @vhab49_PE!

You're awfully accusatory this morning - I bet you're mafia.


----------



## blybrook PE

What a way to get killed! Great story line.


----------



## NikR_PE

JayKay PE said:


> Following a mild warning from the HOA due to the brunch events, which mostly concerned the packages ruining the aesthetics of the community versus the death of a neighbor, @tj_PE is relaxing for the evening.  Ready to dig into their dinosaur erotic novel, which is sooooooo much better than @vhab49_PE’s Viking trash, they pause at a knock at the door.  Who could be visiting at such a late hour?
> 
> Blowing out the nearby candle, which added ambiance to the sitting room, and grabbing a bedazzled 50-lb kettlebell, which also added ambiance, they slowly crept to the door.  Might as well get in some exercise to keep tight while protecting the homestead.  A few squat steps later and the kettlebell slips from their sweaty hold, crashing violently to the lovingly restored hardwood flooring.
> 
> _Screw fitness!  I want murder_, @tj_PE thinks, taking a leg-burning leap towards to front door in hopes of catching the assailant in the act-only to open the door to an empty porch.
> 
> A flyer for a nearby Chinese restaurant flutters to the ground, having been wedged in the door frame, presumably by the knocker.
> 
> As they turned to close the front door, contemplating the illicit flyer to see if there was at least a good lunch combo, they paused at a slight wheezing noise coming from next door.  Lifting their head, they slowly headed over to their neighbor’s open garage door to investigate.  A garage converted into a state-of-the-art home personal gym comes into view, with the best-of-the-best equipment laying mostly untouched except for the Peloton treadmill.  The warm yellow lighting inside the garage makes the shadows look more menacing that usual.
> 
> @tj_PE steps into the halo of light and begins to wonder if it was a poor decision to visit when the wheezing becomes louder, now interspersed with a wet popping noise.  Holding up their phone after they hit record, hoping to at least get some YouTube hits if they die, they step over a dusty yoga mat and find the source of the wheezing: @blybrook PE
> 
> Legs pinned to their chest, muscles pushed to the max, a leg press has obviously been used incorrectly.  Loaded with weight plates totaling over 900-lbs, the weight shifts slightly lower as @tj_PE watches, forcing torn leg muscles to flap helplessly across @blybrook PE’s chest and against the over-sanitized pleather bench.  @blybrook PE’s arms hang limp, a small stream of blood trickling from shoulder to fingertip, and their eyes stare vacantly up at the brushed concrete ceiling of their garage.
> 
> @tj_PE swallows down a sticky lump in their throat when a different texture catches the light (_is that bone_?), before dropping their phone and fleeing.
> 
> @blybrook PE was killed by the mafia last night.
> 
> The remaining players are:
> 
> 
> 
> @ChebyshevII PE, @chart94, @RBHeadge PE, @Will.I.Am, @tj_PE, @Ranger1316, @NikR, @vhab49_PE, and @MadamPirate


Damn these suburbia murder stories are scary. I may actually lock my door tonight to be safe.


----------



## JayKay PE

NikR said:


> Damn these suburbia murder stories are scary. I may actually lock my door tonight to be safe.


Karen is upset you didn't buy any Girl Scout nuts for the holidays.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

JayKay PE said:


> Karen is upset you didn't buy any Girl Scout nuts for the holidays.


That reminds me, we forgot to order Girl Scout junk for my daughter.  Oops.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

MadamPirate said:


> I didn't choose @blybrook PE, I chose @vhab49_PE!
> 
> You're awfully accusatory this morning - I bet you're mafia.


vhab is not the mafia member you are looking for.

&lt;&lt;squintyeyes&gt;&gt;

&lt;&lt;&lt;&lt;&lt;----- closest I thought to squinty eyes


----------



## RBHeadge PE

MadamPirate said:


> I didn't choose @blybrook PE, I chose @vhab49_PE!
> 
> You're awfully accusatory this morning - I bet you're mafia.


She was the first person to vote for @civilrobot last night. It'd be pretty galxay brain for a mafioso to initiate voting for a fellow mafioso.


----------



## User1

also, wasn't being accusatory, just suspicious!


----------



## chart94 PE

has anyone asked @tj_PE if they are mafia?!?!


----------



## User1

chart94 said:


> has anyone asked @tj_PE if they are mafia?!?!


many people! i am not mafia. I am just a dance teacher. 

$5 off if you wear a tutu _tu_ class!


----------



## chart94 PE

tj_PE said:


> many people! i am not mafia. I am just a dance teacher.
> 
> $5 off if you wear a tutu _tu_ class!


Do you teach the salsa?!?1


----------



## User1

chart94 said:


> Do you teach the salsa?!?1


I bet i could learn and then teach it


----------



## blybrook PE




----------



## blybrook PE

And I'm outta here...


----------



## User1

blybrook PE said:


> And I'm outta here...


don't go ♥


----------



## JayKay PE

blybrook PE said:


> And I'm outta here...


Staaaaaaaay.  How are you going to know how everyone else dies?


----------



## blybrook PE

tj_PE said:


> don't go ♥


But I've been squashed by the mafia. They sabotaged my leg press!!! 

All I can do is heckle from the grave, I can be good at that though.


----------



## User1

blybrook PE said:


> But I've been squashed by the mafia. They sabotaged my leg press!!!
> 
> All I can do is heckle from the grave, I can be good at that though.


yes please. I'm sorry I found you too late and was worried about getting blood on my shoes


----------



## Ranger1316

Quick summary of the last few pages lol

I'm awfully suspicious of @RBHeadge PE.....


----------



## JayKay PE

tj_PE said:


> yes please. I'm sorry I found you too late and was worried about getting blood on my shoes


I mean, they were covered in champagne diamonds.  A power move against Sharon and her diamond water bottle she brought to the last PTO meeting.


----------



## User1

JayKay PE said:


> I mean, they were covered in champagne diamonds.  A power move against Sharon and her diamond water bottle she brought to the last PTO meeting.


oh SNAP af


----------



## User1

"dammit sharon"


----------



## JayKay PE

@tj_PE I am trying to make everyone's life in this closed community as boujee as possible.  There is going to be more ridiculous world-building for the lynching!


----------



## leggo PE

Mafia took the easy out and killed @blybrook PE because I said he was the cop. Was blybrook the cop?? We will never know. Especially me, since I'm not playing this round.


----------



## leggo PE

I'm sorry that I seemingly caused your death in the night, @blybrook PE! People shouldn't be listening to me.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

whoops


----------



## MadamPirate PE

I think


----------



## MadamPirate PE

I may


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Have not


----------



## MadamPirate PE

paid enough


----------



## MadamPirate PE

attention to


----------



## MadamPirate PE

where i am


----------



## MadamPirate PE

DAMMIT GOT MY THREADS MIXED UP


----------



## Ranger1316

MadamPirate said:


> DAMMIT GOT MY THREADS MIXED UP


Trying to seem confused.........mafia confirmed


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Ranger1316 said:


> Trying to seem confused.........mafia confirmed


Nah, just a dumbass.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

chart94 said:


> has anyone asked @tj_PE if they are mafia?!?!


I have.


----------



## User1

so, who are people voting for today?


----------



## JayKay PE

I'm voting for lunch


----------



## Ranger1316

@JayKay PE I vote for @RBHeadge PE since he has been suspiciously quiet which makes him doubly suspicious....


----------



## RBHeadge PE




----------



## JayKay PE

Thank you for keeping with the theme of this round. @Ranger1316, minus 50 points for going in a different timeline.  That might be the next round I mod: "Roman gladiator battle mafia"


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Hey @chart94, are you Mafia?


----------



## chart94 PE

MadamPirate said:


> Hey @chart94, are you Mafia?


Nope just having a really bad day at work lol


----------



## MadamPirate PE

@JayKay PE I'm voting for @Ranger1316 because... i dunno, I need someone to vote for because I might miss it tonight?


----------



## Ranger1316

MadamPirate said:


> @JayKay PE I'm voting for @Ranger1316 because... i dunno, I need someone to vote for because I might miss it tonight?


She’s voting for a townie......mafia confirmed again


----------



## User1

I'll be home before voting time. Let's go people! i need evidencies


----------



## JayKay PE

Update on voting:

1 @RBHeadge PE (ranger)

1 @Ranger1316 (MadamP)


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

@Ranger1316 seems bent on proving @MadamPirate is mafia...

@JayKay PE I vote @Ranger1316. He smells of something fishy.


----------



## blybrook PE

@jaykay pe from the grave I vote for all the mafia buggers that remain


----------



## Ranger1316

ChebyshevII PE said:


> @Ranger1316 seems bent on proving @MadamPirate is mafia...
> 
> @JayKay PE I vote @Ranger1316. He smells of something fishy.


Lies are full of lies, @ChebyshevII PE seems to be protecting one or more mafia members...


----------



## JayKay PE

blybrook PE said:


> @jaykay pe from the grave I vote for all the mafia buggers that remain


Noted.  Updated vote count:

1 @RBHeadge PE (ranger)

2 @Ranger1316 (MadamP, cheby)

1 @all mafia the buggers who remain (bly)


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

@JayKay PE, until further notice, I'm voting for @Ranger1316, because he voted for RB for being suspiciously quiet... When he, himself, was being suspiciously quiet.


----------



## JayKay PE

FYI, I so badly hope I don't mess up the story.  I'm trying to have plot?


----------



## Ranger1316

Will.I.Am said:


> @JayKay PE, until further notice, I'm voting for @Ranger1316, because he voted for RB for being suspiciously quiet... When he, himself, was being suspiciously quiet.


Townies are just quiet, not suspiciously quiet...


----------



## RBHeadge PE

I did a few posts this morning, including a game theory insight,  then migrated over to the spam thread


----------



## chart94 PE

I vote @Ranger1316 @JayKay PE just seems off rn the


----------



## JayKay PE

Less than an hour!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

@JayKay PE I will vote for @Ranger1316. I feel like following suit.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

blybrook PE said:


> @jaykay pe from the grave I vote for all the mafia buggers that remain


Murdrin' bastards.


----------



## NikR_PE

@JayKay PE i vote for @Ranger1316 for not picking up after their dog.


----------



## JayKay PE

Updated vote count:

1 @RBHeadge PE (ranger)

6 @Ranger1316 (MadamP, cheby, will, chart, vhab, nik)

1 @all mafia the buggers who remain (bly)


----------



## JayKay PE

Half hour before death


----------



## Ranger1316

At least I got through one round this time, still yet to be mafia


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Sorry in advance if townie.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Ranger1316 said:


> At least I got through one round this time, still yet to be mafia


I don't like being mafia, way too much lying for me.


----------



## NikR_PE

vhab49_PE said:


> Sorry in advance if townie.






vhab49_PE said:


> I don't like being mafia, way too much lying for me.


Are these two statements related?


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

NikR said:


> Are these two statements related?


No?  I am a townie, apologizing to ranger if he is a townie. Stating that I don't like it when I'm mafia. Which I am not this round.


----------



## NikR_PE

vhab49_PE said:


> No?  I am a townie, apologizing to ranger if he is a townie. Stating that I don't like it when I'm mafia. Which I am not this round.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

NikR said:


> View attachment 14213


It is very interesting.  I'm a tired townie. Imma keep my eye on you.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

vhab49_PE said:


> It is very interesting.  I'm a tired townie. Imma keep my eye on you.


Haha, @NikR she’s gonna take a “pikachu”


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Haha, @NikR she’s gonna take a “pikachu”


Nice one. Better a Pikachu than an Pick-axe you.


----------



## JayKay PE

4-minutes left!!!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

JayKay PE said:


> 4-minutes left!!!


Gah, the suspense is killing me.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Also, hubby is grumpy I have been spending so much time on my phone.  Mostly due to playing mafia.


----------



## JayKay PE

vhab49_PE said:


> Also, hubby is grumpy I have been spending so much time on my phone.  Mostly due to playing mafia.


Then I will post the story very quickly so you can go to bed!


----------



## JayKay PE

TIME


----------



## NikR_PE

vhab49_PE said:


> Nice one. Better a Pikachu than an Pick-axe you.


Why not both


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

NikR said:


> Why not both
> 
> View attachment 14214


aww hells yeah.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

JayKay PE said:


> Then I will post the story very quickly so you can go to bed!


I can't wait!


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

NikR said:


> Why not both
> 
> View attachment 14214


That is pure gold.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

vhab49_PE said:


> Nice one. Better a Pikachu than an Pick-axe you.


Why must you axe these questions of me?


----------



## JayKay PE

"Humpty Dumpty isn't the only one having a great fall," titters @MadamPirate, tossing their carefully styled hair over their shoulder, somehow avoiding having any fly-aways cling to the artfully applied lip gloss thickly coating their lips.  Taking a sip of their Starbucks (because they deserve it), they complete the action by lounging sensuously in the large armchair that is situated in the store's front window.

Sitting across from them is @Will.I.Am, hands barely peeking out from the sleeves of their large, and extremely stylish, cable-knit sweater, humming softly in response as they take a sip of their own beverage.  Never mind that they ordered an iced coffee and the cup is the farthest thing for being hot: the sweater and bundled up/cozy look is soooo Autumn 2019 aesthetic.  "Motherfucking decorative gourd season."  They respond, shimmying so they were even deeper in their sweater, which seems slightly more voluminous than it was just a moment ago.

The bell chimed softly as a different patron entered the store for a mid-day refreshment.  It was so nice having a chain coffee store in the neighborhood.  Granted, something organic and local would have been better, but, ugh, the people who ran those stores!  Totally didn't fit with the image they were trying to portray to the _'other' _neighborhoods.  No, no, it was much better to have a trademarked company, with a stock symbol, control the caffeine of those who didn't French-press it at home.  It was the lesser of two evils.

Plus the holiday cups were so cute: perfect for selfies and instas.

@ChebyshevII PE carefully made a duckface that highlighted their cheekbones and tastefully implied they were too important to have a job and that things were just given to them in life.  It was a hard insta life, but somebody had to be an influencer.  #2blessed2bstressed #starbucks #redcup #lookoftheday  They had over 100k followers who hung on their every word, just had to make sure they never took a picture when they were covered in child vomit and they'd be golden.  As if the nanny would let the children loose for that long.

Just as they were about to hit submit, the front door banged open with a thunderous clang and @Ranger1316 stumbled into the Starbucks, screaming, "@blybrook PE was killed last night!  @blybrook PE was murdered!!"  They actually dared to cut the line and head to the front without even having a mobile order.  "Didn't you hear me, @blybrook PE was murdered!  They were a professional body builder!  Why would they attempt to actually bench press when they were trying to cut water weight before a competition!?!" They wailed when there was no reaction.

Ambiance: Destroyed.  

Glaring patrons: Everywhere.

Flower latte art: looking _suspiciously _ like a penis.

"You have to believe me!  How did you not hear that they were killed?"  @Ranger1316 exclaimed when no one moved from their cozy perches.  Baffled at the lack of response, they grabbed @NikR's arm, causing hot chocolate to spill everywhere, "Something is wrong here.  Something is seriously-"

A choked off cry as a pitcher full of steamed milk was thrown in their face by the surprisingly petite barista, who had left their post behind the counter.  As @Ranger1316 squirmed on the ground, eyes swelling and skin beginning to peel after turning a violent shade of red, the barista turned a blindingly white smile to @NikR.  "I'm sorry for that disturbance, can I replace your drink?  At Starbucks we understand we sometimes don't always make it right, and we want to make sure your drink is perfect."

@NikR nodded dully, having never lifted their eyes from their phone where they were watching an Asian man do a full face of makeup after working, what seems to be, a full day in a coal mine.  These skills are obviously worth studying and are way more important than the blathering of someone who would dare disturb the peace of a Sbux.

"Does anyone else's order need to be corrected?" The barista asks, their voice melodiously blending with the Indy music being piped in from the hidden speakers, but loud enough to drown out @Ranger1316's pained whimpers.

@vhab49_PE's perfectly plucked eyebrow rose above their Cartier Panthere aviators at the barista's inquiry.  

Obviously, death was the only answer.

With a nod at their patron's request, the barista grabbed @Ranger1316 by the hair and somehow easily pulled them behind the counter while their co-workers continued to make drinks at an alarming speed.  There was a gurgled shout, a strained 'No!', and then the heavy sound of the microwave door slamming shut on a solid object.  The paninis would take a while to heat for the next customer.  A moment later, the Vitamix blender crunches through something a little bit more solid than a frappuchino. Thank god they had three of the blenders in service at this location.

"Venti, hot, skinny, vanilla chai latte, extra hot for...Shart?  Venti, hot, skinny, vanilla chai latte, extra hot for Shart?"  

@chart94 sighed and grabbed the offered beverage.

Smooth jazz played in the background over the smell of slightly burnt coffee and fresh blood.

Nobody seemed concerned.

@Ranger1316 was a gated community member (aka; a solid townie).

The remaining players are:
@ChebyshevII PE, @chart94, @RBHeadge PE, @Will.I.Am, @tj_PE, @NikR, @vhab49_PE, and @MadamPirate

The final vote was:
6 @Ranger1316
1 @RBHeadge PE


----------



## User1

Ugh I'm late!


----------



## User1

I suspect....


----------



## User1

RB or will.

For reasons.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Sorry Ranger. I totally bandwagoned you. I'll do better next round.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Dayum, @JayKay PE, you're bloodthirsty. 

I love it!


----------



## chart94 PE

Damn these stories are straight


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

JayKay PE said:


> "Venti, hot, skinny, vanilla chai latte, extra hot for...Shart?  Venti, hot, skinny, vanilla chai latte, extra hot for Shart?"
> 
> @chart94 sighed and grabbed the offered beverage.
> 
> Smooth jazz played in the background over the smell of slightly burnt coffee and fresh blood.


This right here is solid gold.  I fucking love it.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

again, the haha reaction was for the story, not the gruesome "gated community member" murder


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

also, @Ranger1316


----------



## User1

RBHeadge PE said:


> again, the haha reaction was for the story, not the gruesome "gated community member" murder


So self conscious. Suspishhhhhhhhh


----------



## JayKay PE

MadamPirate said:


> Dayum, @JayKay PE, you're bloodthirsty.
> 
> I love it!


Once I get warmed up, I'm terrified of what I'll write.


----------



## User1

CAN I JUST SAY @ChebyshevII PEI was like mehhhhhhh when you first offered this and now I live for eb Mafia.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

JayKay PE said:


> Plus the holiday cups were so cute: perfect for selfies and instas.
> 
> @ChebyshevII PE carefully made a duckface that highlighted their cheekbones and tastefully implied they were too important to have a job and that things were just given to them in life.  It was a hard insta life, but somebody had to be an influencer.  #2blessed2bstressed #starbucks #redcup #lookoftheday  They had over 100k followers who hung on their every word, just had to make sure they never took a picture when they were covered in child vomit and they'd be golden.  As if the nanny would let the children loose for that long.
> 
> ***
> 
> Flower latte art: looking _suspiciously _ like a penis.
> 
> ***
> 
> "Venti, hot, skinny, vanilla chai latte, extra hot for...Shart?  Venti, hot, skinny, vanilla chai latte, extra hot for Shart?"
> 
> @chart94 sighed and grabbed the offered beverage.


top 5% suburbia hell perfectly described


----------



## RBHeadge PE

JayKay PE said:


> Once I get warmed up, I'm terrified of what I'll write.


Aint that the truth


----------



## JayKay PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> top 5% suburbia hell perfectly described


I had to live it.  And now you all must too.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

tj_PE said:


> CAN I JUST SAY @ChebyshevII PEI was like mehhhhhhh when you first offered this and now I live for eb Mafia.


I’m so glad you enjoy it


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

JayKay PE said:


> @ChebyshevII PE carefully made a duckface that highlighted their cheekbones and tastefully implied they were too important to have a job and that things were just given to them in life.  It was a hard insta life, but somebody had to be an influencer.  #2blessed2bstressed #starbucks #redcup #lookoftheday  They had over 100k followers who hung on their every word, just had to make sure they never took a picture when they were covered in child vomit and they'd be golden.  As if the nanny would let the children loose for that long.


This is a side of me I thought i’d Never see. I don’t even have Instagram. I think the only social media sites I have left are LinkedIn and this.


----------



## NikR_PE

vhab49_PE said:


> This right here is solid gold.  I fucking love it.


Haha yup


----------



## NikR_PE

JayKay PE said:


> Ambiance: Destroyed.
> 
> Glaring patrons: Everywhere.
> 
> Flower latte art: looking _suspiciously _ like a penis.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

JayKay PE said:


> Once I get warmed up, I'm terrified of what I'll write.


I can't wait to see what you write when you get warmed up!


----------



## JayKay PE

...sorry.

---

@RBHeadge PE sighed as they carefully disconnected the VR headset and unplugged their noise-cancelling headphones.  A fully immersive Tibetan retreat was exactly what they needed these past couple of days to cut down the stress in life.  Linda, their newest maid, was so troubling.  It’s almost as if she was treating cleaning their modest-sized home as a job instead of the fruitful career that it was!

Besides it was only 8,000-square feet.  Nothing on the vacation house in the Hamptons they went to for two months to decompress, and they lived in this house at least 3-months out of the year, so there was plenty to do!  The Hampton maid so much more well-mannered that this current hire.  Maybe they’d fly Sandra out to help with this house.  It was much easier to have her come with them place to place than actually vacuum themselves.

Oh, but if they brought Sandra out here, who would make sure the Charlie was at the airport to pick them up and that the kitchen was stocked with Tate’s? 

Ugh, owning too much land and property was such a hassle.

Noticing that the temperature had suddenly dropped while they were meditating, @RBHeadge PE shuffled into a pair of organically-sourced wool slippers. The wool was gathered by hand from bushes the sheep had caught themselves on, so they were very expensive, very rare, and were a garish shade of red that offended.  The perfect house slipper. 

Once respectfully shod, they left their meditation den and purposefully made their way to the 4-car garage.  Ignoring the blast of warmth that came from the ceiling mounted heaters in the area, a must in this dreadful temperate climate, @RBHeadge PE approached the heavy tool chest.  Opening and slamming closed the drawers, their motions became more and more panicked, before they switched to the other tool chest and repeated the action.

Then they found it.  Grasping it firmly in one hand, they turned to their multiple vehicles.  They had been putting it off for some time, but now was the perfect day to finish the job. 

They walked past the atrocious Hummer GT.  The velvet-painted Ferrari.  They paused at the Bentley Continental, rapping their nails on the hood for a moment, before continuing onto the main objective.  This was it.  Time to get the deed done.  They crouched in front of the last vehicle and fiddled with the object in their hands.

Gently, ever so gently, they slipped the tiny sweater onto the Jaguar hood ornament.

There.  Wouldn’t want it to get cold.

Sitting back to enjoy their work, they really were so considerate, their wall-mounted monitor sprung to life: Incoming call - @tj_PE

Sighing, because couldn’t they just bask in the joy of a good job, @RBHeadge PE reluctantly left behind their pièce de résistance to answer the video call.

Heavy, raspy, breathing echoed in the cavernous garage when the call connected with the video juddering from side to side, catching snatches of trees and the beautifully manicured park the community was so proud of.  

How rude.  Not even showing their face during the call?  What was the point of a video call if you didn’t show off your flawless eyeliner or new haircut, thought @RBHeadge PE.

There were snatches of color, flushed skin and a stained-once white-shirt coming into view before the images swung again, pointing towards the back of the person.  A phone flashlight barely made a dent in the woods, which had timed overhead lights to prevent loitering.  There was a dark patch of something that was following, slowly but surely gaining ground, but making much less of a fuss.

 Ah, one of those immersive running fitness regimes where you’re chased.  How novel!

 “Anyone?  Who’s there?  I’-someone is here.  They’re-“ A muffled yelp as @tj_PE tripped over a root.  They had left the carefully tended pathway.  For what reason, who knows?  Those pathways were there for a reason.  “I-“ A gasp as @tj_PE abruptly ran into a tree, the ripping sound of bark being detached background music to her muffled curse, obviously caused by them looking behind them instead of forward as all runners were taught.

Seriously.

The phone landed on the ground, @tj_PE must have forgotten her PopSocket or else it would have stayed firmly in her grasp, sending the images wildly whirling for a moment before settling at a crooked degree.

At least @RBHeadge PE was still able to see what was going on.  What happened when the person hired to chase after you caught you?  Were they personal trainer?  Maybe they should look into this program if @tj_PE was getting such great results, they looked like they’ve gone down at least 3 dress sizes already from when @RBHeadge PE last saw them.

The shuffle of soggy leaves was heard, but not seen, as the personal trainer approached.  @tj_PE attempted to breathe through the tears and snot as they crab-walked backwards.  They kept falling awkwardly when they used their right hand, a strange pop sounding and their shoulder jerking up oddly from the angle @RBHeadge PE was able to see.  It also looked like @tj_PE had recently been doing garden work, due to the huge amount of scratches going up and down their arms.

A rookie mistake, training while injured.

“Please, please don’t, I won’t tell them who you are, what you did to @blybrook PE, I won’t-“ A cut-off shriek as a massive rock flew at their face from off-screen, cracking into jaw and cheek bone.  A piece of something, maybe bit-off tongue, flew from the mess of mashed pulp.  “I won taall unny,” @tj_PE slurred wetly from their new position on the ground, leaf matter grinding into the open wound, which was slightly distressing, but personal trainers do know best.

A booted foot came into view for a moment before it was jerked back and slammed into @tj_PEj’s skull with a meaty thunk.  Seconds later, drawn by the phone flashlight, a gloved hand appeared and covered the video, with the call ending right after.

For a moment, @RBHeadge PE thought of reporting this.  It would be great gossip.  Everyone would be asking them for their opinion.  Then the mounting pressure in their chest made them realize their stress levels were increasing again.  They did like @tj_PE, but it probably wasn’t that serious.  Head wounds always bled so much more than everything else.  With pursed lips they made their way into the house and back into their meditation den.  It was probably better they decompressed a little bit more before they made any hasty decisions.

@tj_PE was killed by the mafia last night.

The remaining players are:

@ChebyshevII PE, @chart94, @RBHeadge PE, @Will.I.Am, @NikR, @vhab49_PE, and @MadamPirate


----------



## User1

Welp. Anyone wanna ask again if I'm Mafia? Lololol #soded


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

I'm back after 4 days away. Too lazy / busy to read everything. Anyone want to summarize the highlights?


----------



## User1

jean15paul_PE said:


> I'm back after 4 days away. Too lazy / busy to read everything. Anyone want to summarize the highlights?


I would recommend reading @JayKay PE's writings. They're great.

Got Mafia civilrobot day one, bly dedded during the night, accidentally lynched townie ranger yesterday, I announced suspicion of will and rb and got dedded last night


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

tj_PE said:


> I would recommend reading @JayKay PE's writings. They're great.
> 
> Got Mafia civilrobot day one, bly dedded during the night, accidentally lynched townie ranger yesterday, I announced suspicion of will and rb and got dedded last night


Thanks. I'll make time to go back and read @JayKay PE's stories


----------



## blybrook PE

@JayKay PE I vote for that murderous barista. Everyone knows that only gerbils go in microwaves!

https://joecartoon.com/watch/w0bbbc/Gerbil_in_a_Microwave?list=dynamic&amp;category_id=0&amp;synd_channel_id=0&amp;time=last_7_days


----------



## NikR_PE

If the cop is still alive, I hope they have identified at least a couple folks so they can lead us in today's lynch


----------



## MadamPirate PE

So. What were you doing last night, @Will.I.Am?


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

MadamPirate said:


> So. What were you doing last night, @Will.I.Am?


I was enjoying a full-body massage on my balcony, overlooking the lake front.


----------



## JayKay PE

Will.I.Am said:


> I was enjoying a full-body massage on my balcony, overlooking the lake front.


This is the whole aesthetic of this murder round. ty


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

tj_PE said:


> Welp. Anyone wanna ask again if I'm Mafia? Lololol #soded


@tj_PE are you mafia?


----------



## MadamPirate PE

So... @ChebyshevII PE, what was your evening like last night?

Same goes for @NikR


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Are we going to play through the weekend, or pause after tonight's vote?


----------



## blybrook PE

And all is quiet.  Another gated community members are murdered in the night after a grizzly scene at the local Starbucks.

While @tj_PE was getting plucked in the woods, everyone else was just 




Are the rest of the town folk gonna get the mafia outta this community???


----------



## User1

blybrook PE said:


> And all is quiet.  Another gated community members are murdered in the night after a grizzly scene at the local Starbucks.
> 
> While @tj_PE was getting plucked in the woods, everyone else was just
> 
> View attachment 14235
> 
> 
> Are the rest of the town folk gonna get the mafia outta this community???


Pretty much. I'm sure I would have screamed at some point. Yall are jerks.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

MadamPirate said:


> So... @ChebyshevII PE, what was your evening like last night?
> 
> Same goes for @NikR


Oh you know, instagramming as usual... have to keep up my image.


----------



## JayKay PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Oh you know, instagramming as usual... have to keep up my image.


Your cheekbones were very fierce in your last photo. It’s amazing how ones image improves when your children aren’t in the picture!


----------



## chart94 PE

@RBHeadge PE you mafia bro??


----------



## NikR_PE

MadamPirate said:


> So... @ChebyshevII PE, what was your evening like last night?
> 
> Same goes for @NikR


I was hosting a gala dinner for a charity to help misgendered pets.


----------



## NikR_PE

What about you @MadamPirate?


----------



## blybrook PE

View attachment 14245
I suspect the  
are in for a hell of a fight tonight!


----------



## JayKay PE

Approx one hour.


----------



## chart94 PE

I vote for @Will.I.Am @JayKay PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE

NikR said:


> What about you @MadamPirate?


I hosted a White Cocktail Party. It's the height of fashion and was very exclusive.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

@JayKay PE I vote for @RBHeadge PE.


----------



## JayKay PE

Votes noted. I will attempt to update the story tonight, but might be delayed because...well, it’s the weekend. And I just ate a copious amount of soup. 
 

also, do we know if we’re playing over the weekend?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

I am not mafia.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

@JayKay PE whats the vote count?


----------



## JayKay PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> @JayKay PE whats the vote count?


1 @Will.I.Am (Chart)

1 @RBHeadge PE (MadamP)


----------



## RBHeadge PE

@MadamPirate are you mafia?


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> I am not mafia.


Same.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

My phone is about to die.  @JayKay PEI cast my vote for @Will.I.Am.

Edit to add it died before i got to hit submit. Sorry for the late entry.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

@JayKay PE I hesitate to do harm, but I'm also voting for @Will.I.Am


----------



## MadamPirate PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> @MadamPirate are you mafia?


Negative. Just a townie.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

JayKay PE said:


> Votes noted. I will attempt to update the story tonight, but might be delayed because...well, it’s the weekend. And I just ate a copious amount of soup.
> 
> 
> also, do we know if we’re playing over the weekend?


Playing over the weekend is fine with me, but so is pausing.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Well, perhaps my time in this gated community is short. Before I go, @JayKay PE, I'd like to cast my vote for @MadamPirate, because she didn't vote for civilrobot the first night.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

I can keep playing over the weekend


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Will.I.Am said:


> Well, perhaps my time in this gated community is short. Before I go, @JayKay PE, I'd like to cast my vote for @MadamPirate, because she didn't vote for civilrobot the first night.


Do you have any other suggestions?  I am starting to suspect @NikR or @ChebyshevII PE both have been oddly quiet this game.

Last time cheby was this quiet he was mafia.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

vhab49_PE said:


> Do you have any other suggestions?  I am starting to suspect @NikR or @ChebyshevII PE both have been oddly quiet this game.


I think Cheb is a townie, but @NikR could definitely be Mafia.


----------



## JayKay PE

Voting closed.


----------



## JayKay PE

I’ll update the lynching story early morning tomorrow (really wiped from work/ shopping/ errands). I will tag everyone in the update. 

sorry I suck. Just. Really need nappy sleep.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

vhab49_PE said:


> Do you have any other suggestions?  I am starting to suspect @NikR or @ChebyshevII PE both have been oddly quiet this game.
> 
> Last time cheby was this quiet he was mafia.


Sorry. I’ve worked no less than 11 hours/day all week this week, and have barely had time with my family. It’s particularly busy in my neck of the woods.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

RBHeadge PE said:


> I can keep playing over the weekend


I can too.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Sorry. I’ve worked no less than 11 hours/day all week this week, and have barely had time with my family. It’s particularly busy in my neck of the woods.


Gross.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

JayKay PE said:


> I’ll update the lynching story early morning tomorrow (really wiped from work/ shopping/ errands). I will tag everyone in the update.
> 
> sorry I suck. Just. Really need nappy sleep.


I can't wait!  :hung-037:


----------



## RBHeadge PE

JayKay PE said:


> I’ll update the lynching story early morning tomorrow (really wiped from work/ shopping/ errands). I will tag everyone in the update.
> 
> sorry I suck. Just. Really need nappy sleep.


So does that mean that @Will.I.Am wasn't mafia? And that the town doesn't win?


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Seems right.  I kinda feel there are/were three mafia.


----------



## JayKay PE

Okay, I got my second wind (aka: JK turned on Pride and Prejudice).  I will update the story in a half hour.  Hold onto your socks.


----------



## NikR_PE

I can play the weekend too but might be mostly gone. NikR junior has caught something and mrs. NikR is out of town. Hence busy in dad mode.


----------



## NikR_PE

vhab49_PE said:


> Seems right.  I kinda feel there are/were three mafia.


I feel so too. But last time we had 3 mafia with 11 players, they dedded the town pretty quick.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NikR said:


> I can play the weekend too but might be mostly gone. NikR junior has caught something and mrs. NikR is out of town. Hence busy in dad mode.


Totally read that as “Nik junior” and thought, “yay, 90’s kid shows!!!”


----------



## JayKay PE

NikR said:


> I can play the weekend too but might be mostly gone. NikR junior has caught something and mrs. NikR is out of town. Hence busy in dad mode.


I read this as NikR junior caught the measles and got really really concerned.


----------



## JayKay PE

Things were finally starting to be taken seriously in the gated community.  At least four people had gone missing, with rumors of some being dead and not just vacationing in Boca Raton, and things had become a little...tense.  House values had decreased by 0.7%, there were murmurs of the Non-denominational holiday party being cancelled, and at least one landscaper had 'forgotten' the code to the entrance gate so they didn't have to prune the bushes twice a week.  The swan-shaped bushes were started to look shabby and thus, drastic action had to be taken:

The HOA Board of Directors would meet.

The dark stone walls seemed slick with some type of liquid, reflected dully by nearby LED candles.  The dim light flickered over the various weapons mounted on the wall ranging from the Master Sword to Anduril.  In the corner a dehumidifier struggled to reduce the humidity levels to protect these movie-grade props.

The five members of the board entered, solemn steps treading heavily as they prepared for the discussion, long cloaks swishing against the ground.  As one, in silence, they sat down in their pre-assigned seats.

"Hot tubs really are the best way to unwind," @chart94 said as their opening statement, shrugging off their plush bathrobe and relaxing in the massage chair that had a little bronze nameplate affixed to the side.  They were very proud of the '@chart94_, HOA president_"; the font was a very good choice.  "Now, what exactly is going on?  I hear people are unhappy with our rules?"

"Well, er, not exactly," @Will.I.Am responded, "There seems to be a problem-"

"With the pool filter.  It's just not catching all those leaves.  I think we also need to get the heater replaced."

"Um, no, it seems to be-"

"@RBHeadge PE has been washing their car in their driveway and the soap is killing my daisies," sniped @MadamPirate from the other end of the table, "I think he needs to be punished."

"Duly noted." Responded @RBHeadge PE, who was dutifully taking the minutes using a very large feathered quill, because that's how you were supposed to take meeting minutes.  "@RBHeadge PE will make sure to follow-up with @RBHeadge PE to discuss the necessary car washing that needs to be done bi-weekly."

@Will.I.Am shook their head in disbelief, "No, this has nothing to do with plants, or shrubs, or the garbage cans being left out-"

@chart94's gasped, "Garbage cans are being left out on the streets?" was drowned out by @Will.I.Am loudly speaking over them, "WE NEED TO TALK ABOUT THE MURDERS."

"I think you're being ridiculous," @MadamPirate said in the ensuing silence, "My flowers are much more important than that, plus they are earlier in the docket to be discussed."

"Why are you trying to deflect?  Did you do it, Ms. Vice President?"

@MadamPirate scoffed.  "I have much more important things than waste my time killed people by hand.  How gauche.  How plebeian."

"You're just the treasurer!  You don't have the authority to do anything, much less change the order of discussion!" @vhab49_PE yelled, standing up so they could slam their hands on the heavy wooden table as punctuation, "You just sit there and tell us we can't spend money!  Who does that?  Money is supposed to be spent and you're some type-some type of money monarch who doesn't let us spend money!  You're obviously planning these murders so you can have control of the deceased bank accounts!" 

@Will.I.Am looked doubly offended, "You're the social events coordinator!  I keep track of the money, you just spend it frivolously on unnecessary things!  What was that $15k item from last month?  Huh?  Were you hiring someone to take care of those who stood in your way?"  They squinted their eyes, "You've been up to something, funneling off funds for some type of special project."

@RBHeadge PE gasped and clung to @vhab49_PE, who looked woozy, "You know that was an approved expense to make the Charcuterie boards for the orphans!"

@Will.I.Am scoffed, "Really?  I know for a fact those were only $6k!  Where did the rest of the money go, @vhab49_PE, huh?"

When @vhab49_PE didn't respond, instead choosing the sullenly stare off into the distance while dramatically clinging to @RBHeadge PE, @Will.I.Am scoffed, "That's what I thought.

"I'm leaving.  I need to let someone else know who will help me find @tj_PE.  They never showed up for our weekly bridge, which obviously means something has happened."  @Will.I.Am stood from the table and dramatically turned, bathrobe circling behind them in a beautiful arc as they strode to the stairway.  

"Stop them!  They know the secret to the weekly potluck salsa!"  Cried @chart94, more worried about the community-approved recipe falling into the wrong hands than the bodies that were slowly piling up.

@RBHeadge PE and @vhab49_PE moved in sync, running to the wall to each grab a weapon.

Seeing the writing, quite literally, on the wall, @Will.I.Am armed themselves.

Unfortunately, whereas @RBHeadge PE and @vhab49_PE  had grabbed authentic "Lord of the Rings" weapons made of forged steel , the weapon chosen by @Will.I.Am was artfully formed and painted rubber Stormbreaker from Avengers Infinity War.

A parry from @vhab49_PE caused half of the hammer to be lopped off.  A follow-up slash from @RBHeadge PE wedged itself in the heavy rubber, yanking it from @Will.I.Am's hands.  Backed into a corner, they glared at @vhab49_PE.

"I never liked your lemon bars."  Was whispered defiantly as Orcrist, the sword of Thorin Oakenshield, was heaved over @vhab49_PE's shoulder and brought down in a heavy blow.
Of course, prop swords were usually not sharpened as much as their counterparts, so the sword wedged itself into the space between shoulder and neck with a meaty impact.
@Will.I.Am screamed and grabbed onto the sword blade with their right hand, attempting to yank out the prop, but it had notched itself into their collarbone.  @vhab49_PE raised their foot and pushed on @Will.I.Am's chest, pulling, and the sword came free with a lurch, spraying @vhab49_PE with blood.  Growling, @vhab49_PE struck again, attempting a thrust.

They struck somewhat incorrectly, requiring @vhab49_PE to yank it out again, batting away @Will.I.Am's weakening hold, to step closer.

@RBHeadge PE carefully wiped off their own sword before sheathing it in a scabbard, walking back to the meeting to flop into their chair as @vhab49_PE continued to stab again and again and again in the background.  Sighing, they pulled the minutes back towards themselves.  "Item number 3 on the agenda is the requirement for all new community members to be proficient in 18-hole golf.  All in favor?"

Four hands raised in the air and the motion was passed.

@Will.I.Am was a good treasurer (aka; a townie extremely interested in HOA politics).

The remaining players are:

@ChebyshevII PE, @chart94, @RBHeadge PE, @NikR, @vhab49_PE, and @MadamPirate

The final vote was:
3 @Will.I.Am
1 @RBHeadge PE
1 @MadamPirate


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

JayKay PE said:


> Things were finally starting to be taken seriously in the gated community.  At least four people had gone missing, with rumors of some being dead and not just vacationing in Boca Raton, and things had become a little...tense.  House values had decreased by 0.7%, there were murmurs of the Non-denominational holiday party being cancelled, and at least one landscaper had 'forgotten' the code to the entrance gate so they didn't have to prune the bushes twice a week.  The swan-shaped bushes were started to look shabby and thus, drastic action had to be taken:
> 
> The HOA Board of Directors would meet.
> 
> The dark stone walls seemed slick with some type of liquid, reflected dully by nearby LED candles.  The dim light flickered over the various weapons mounted on the wall ranging from the Master Sword to Anduril.  In the corner a dehumidifier struggled to reduce the humidity levels to protect these movie-grade props.
> 
> The five members of the board entered, solemn steps treading heavily as they prepared for the discussion, long cloaks swishing against the ground.  As one, in silence, they sat down in their pre-assigned seats.
> 
> "Hot tubs really are the best way to unwind," @chart94 said as their opening statement, shrugging off their plush bathrobe and relaxing in the massage chair that had a little bronze nameplate affixed to the side.  They were very proud of the '@chart94_, HOA president_"; the font was a very good choice.  "Now, what exactly is going on?  I hear people are unhappy with our rules?"
> 
> "Well, er, not exactly," @Will.I.Am responded, "There seems to be a problem-"
> 
> "With the pool filter.  It's just not catching all those leaves.  I think we also need to get the heater replaced."
> 
> "Um, no, it seems to be-"
> 
> "@RBHeadge PE has been washing their car in their driveway and the soap is killing my daisies," sniped @MadamPirate from the other end of the table, "I think he needs to be punished."
> 
> "Duly noted." Responded @RBHeadge PE, who was dutifully taking the minutes using a very large feathered quill, because that's how you were supposed to take meeting minutes.  "@RBHeadge PE will make sure to follow-up with @RBHeadge PE to discuss the necessary car washing that needs to be done bi-weekly."
> 
> @Will.I.Am shook their head in disbelief, "No, this has nothing to do with plants, or shrubs, or the garbage cans being left out-"
> 
> @chart94's gasped, "Garbage cans are being left out on the streets?" was drowned out by @Will.I.Am loudly speaking over them, "WE NEED TO TALK ABOUT THE MURDERS."
> 
> "I think you're being ridiculous," @MadamPirate said in the ensuing silence, "My flowers are much more important than that, plus they are earlier in the docket to be discussed."
> 
> "Why are you trying to deflect?  Did you do it, Ms. Vice President?"
> 
> @MadamPirate scoffed.  "I have much more important things than waste my time killed people by hand.  How gauche.  How plebeian."
> 
> "You're just the treasurer!  You don't have the authority to do anything, much less change the order of discussion!" @vhab49_PE yelled, standing up so they could slam their hands on the heavy wooden table as punctuation, "You just sit there and tell us we can't spend money!  Who does that?  Money is supposed to be spent and you're some type-some type of money monarch who doesn't let us spend money!  You're obviously planning these murders so you can have control of the deceased bank accounts!"
> 
> @Will.I.Am looked doubly offended, "You're the social events coordinator!  I keep track of the money, you just spend it frivolously on unnecessary things!  What was that $15k item from last month?  Huh?  Were you hiring someone to take care of those who stood in your way?"  They squinted their eyes, "You've been up to something, funneling off funds for some type of special project."
> 
> @RBHeadge PE gasped and clung to @vhab49_PE, who looked woozy, "You know that was an approved expense to make the Charcuterie boards for the orphans!"
> 
> @Will.I.Am scoffed, "Really?  I know for a fact those were only $6k!  Where did the rest of the money go, @vhab49_PE, huh?"
> 
> When @vhab49_PE didn't respond, instead choosing the sullenly stare off into the distance while dramatically clinging to @RBHeadge PE, @Will.I.Am scoffed, "That's what I thought.
> 
> "I'm leaving.  I need to let someone else know who will help me find @tj_PE.  They never showed up for our weekly bridge, which obviously means something has happened."  @Will.I.Am stood from the table and dramatically turned, bathrobe circling behind them in a beautiful arc as they strode to the stairway.
> 
> "Stop them!  They know the secret to the weekly potluck salsa!"  Cried @chart94, more worried about the community-approved recipe falling into the wrong hands than the bodies that were slowly piling up.
> 
> @RBHeadge PE and @vhab49_PE moved in sync, running to the wall to each grab a weapon.
> 
> Seeing the writing, quite literally, on the wall, @Will.I.Am armed themselves.
> 
> Unfortunately, whereas @RBHeadge PE and @vhab49_PE  had grabbed authentic "Lord of the Rings" weapons made of forged steel , the weapon chosen by @Will.I.Am was artfully formed and painted rubber Stormbreaker from Avengers Infinity War.
> 
> A parry from @vhab49_PE caused half of the hammer to be lopped off.  A follow-up slash from @RBHeadge PE wedged itself in the heavy rubber, yanking it from @Will.I.Am's hands.  Backed into a corner, they glared at @vhab49_PE.
> 
> "I never liked your lemon bars."  Was whispered defiantly as Orcrist, the sword of Thorin Oakenshield, was heaved over @vhab49_PE's shoulder and brought down in a heavy blow.
> Of course, prop swords were usually not sharpened as much as their counterparts, so the sword wedged itself into the space between shoulder and neck with a meaty impact.
> @Will.I.Am screamed and grabbed onto the sword blade with their right hand, attempting to yank out the prop, but it had notched itself into their collarbone.  @vhab49_PE raised their foot and pushed on @Will.I.Am's chest, pulling, and the sword came free with a lurch, spraying @vhab49_PE with blood.  Growling, @vhab49_PE struck again, attempting a thrust.
> 
> They struck somewhat incorrectly, requiring @vhab49_PE to yank it out again, batting away @will.i.am's weakening hold, to step closer.
> 
> @RBHeadge PE carefully wiped off their own sword before sheathing it in a scabbard, walking back to the meeting to flop into their chair as @vhab49_PE continued to stab again and again and again in the background.  Sighing, they pulled the minutes back towards themselves.  "Item number 3 on the agenda is the requirement for all new community members to be proficient in 18-hole golf.  All in favor?"
> 
> Four hands raised in the air and the motion was passed.
> 
> @Will.I.Am was a good treasurer (aka; a townie extremely interested in HOA politics).
> 
> The remaining players are:
> 
> @ChebyshevII PE, @chart94, @RBHeadge PE, @NikR, @vhab49_PE, and @MadamPirate
> 
> The final vote was:
> 3 @Will.I.Am
> 1 @RBHeadge PE
> 1 @MadamPirate


I knew HOA’s were bad news.


----------



## User1

Shit


----------



## NikR_PE

JayKay PE said:


> I read this as NikR junior caught the measles and got really really concerned.


Nah. He is vaccinated


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Damn. I think my lemon bars are pretty good.

Sorry @Will.I.Am.


----------



## chart94 PE

JayKay PE said:


> Things were finally starting to be taken seriously in the gated community.  At least four people had gone missing, with rumors of some being dead and not just vacationing in Boca Raton, and things had become a little...tense.  House values had decreased by 0.7%, there were murmurs of the Non-denominational holiday party being cancelled, and at least one landscaper had 'forgotten' the code to the entrance gate so they didn't have to prune the bushes twice a week.  The swan-shaped bushes were started to look shabby and thus, drastic action had to be taken:
> 
> The HOA Board of Directors would meet.
> 
> The dark stone walls seemed slick with some type of liquid, reflected dully by nearby LED candles.  The dim light flickered over the various weapons mounted on the wall ranging from the Master Sword to Anduril.  In the corner a dehumidifier struggled to reduce the humidity levels to protect these movie-grade props.
> 
> The five members of the board entered, solemn steps treading heavily as they prepared for the discussion, long cloaks swishing against the ground.  As one, in silence, they sat down in their pre-assigned seats.
> 
> "Hot tubs really are the best way to unwind," @chart94 said as their opening statement, shrugging off their plush bathrobe and relaxing in the massage chair that had a little bronze nameplate affixed to the side.  They were very proud of the '@chart94_, HOA president_"; the font was a very good choice.  "Now, what exactly is going on?  I hear people are unhappy with our rules?"
> 
> "Well, er, not exactly," @Will.I.Am responded, "There seems to be a problem-"
> 
> "With the pool filter.  It's just not catching all those leaves.  I think we also need to get the heater replaced."
> 
> "Um, no, it seems to be-"
> 
> "@RBHeadge PE has been washing their car in their driveway and the soap is killing my daisies," sniped @MadamPirate from the other end of the table, "I think he needs to be punished."
> 
> "Duly noted." Responded @RBHeadge PE, who was dutifully taking the minutes using a very large feathered quill, because that's how you were supposed to take meeting minutes.  "@RBHeadge PE will make sure to follow-up with @RBHeadge PE to discuss the necessary car washing that needs to be done bi-weekly."
> 
> @Will.I.Am shook their head in disbelief, "No, this has nothing to do with plants, or shrubs, or the garbage cans being left out-"
> 
> @chart94's gasped, "Garbage cans are being left out on the streets?" was drowned out by @Will.I.Am loudly speaking over them, "WE NEED TO TALK ABOUT THE MURDERS."
> 
> "I think you're being ridiculous," @MadamPirate said in the ensuing silence, "My flowers are much more important than that, plus they are earlier in the docket to be discussed."
> 
> "Why are you trying to deflect?  Did you do it, Ms. Vice President?"
> 
> @MadamPirate scoffed.  "I have much more important things than waste my time killed people by hand.  How gauche.  How plebeian."
> 
> "You're just the treasurer!  You don't have the authority to do anything, much less change the order of discussion!" @vhab49_PE yelled, standing up so they could slam their hands on the heavy wooden table as punctuation, "You just sit there and tell us we can't spend money!  Who does that?  Money is supposed to be spent and you're some type-some type of money monarch who doesn't let us spend money!  You're obviously planning these murders so you can have control of the deceased bank accounts!"
> 
> @Will.I.Am looked doubly offended, "You're the social events coordinator!  I keep track of the money, you just spend it frivolously on unnecessary things!  What was that $15k item from last month?  Huh?  Were you hiring someone to take care of those who stood in your way?"  They squinted their eyes, "You've been up to something, funneling off funds for some type of special project."
> 
> @RBHeadge PE gasped and clung to @vhab49_PE, who looked woozy, "You know that was an approved expense to make the Charcuterie boards for the orphans!"
> 
> @Will.I.Am scoffed, "Really?  I know for a fact those were only $6k!  Where did the rest of the money go, @vhab49_PE, huh?"
> 
> When @vhab49_PE didn't respond, instead choosing the sullenly stare off into the distance while dramatically clinging to @RBHeadge PE, @Will.I.Am scoffed, "That's what I thought.
> 
> "I'm leaving.  I need to let someone else know who will help me find @tj_PE.  They never showed up for our weekly bridge, which obviously means something has happened."  @Will.I.Am stood from the table and dramatically turned, bathrobe circling behind them in a beautiful arc as they strode to the stairway.
> 
> "Stop them!  They know the secret to the weekly potluck salsa!"  Cried @chart94, more worried about the community-approved recipe falling into the wrong hands than the bodies that were slowly piling up.
> 
> @RBHeadge PE and @vhab49_PE moved in sync, running to the wall to each grab a weapon.
> 
> Seeing the writing, quite literally, on the wall, @Will.I.Am armed themselves.
> 
> Unfortunately, whereas @RBHeadge PE and @vhab49_PE  had grabbed authentic "Lord of the Rings" weapons made of forged steel , the weapon chosen by @Will.I.Am was artfully formed and painted rubber Stormbreaker from Avengers Infinity War.
> 
> A parry from @vhab49_PE caused half of the hammer to be lopped off.  A follow-up slash from @RBHeadge PE wedged itself in the heavy rubber, yanking it from @Will.I.Am's hands.  Backed into a corner, they glared at @vhab49_PE.
> 
> "I never liked your lemon bars."  Was whispered defiantly as Orcrist, the sword of Thorin Oakenshield, was heaved over @vhab49_PE's shoulder and brought down in a heavy blow.
> Of course, prop swords were usually not sharpened as much as their counterparts, so the sword wedged itself into the space between shoulder and neck with a meaty impact.
> @Will.I.Am screamed and grabbed onto the sword blade with their right hand, attempting to yank out the prop, but it had notched itself into their collarbone.  @vhab49_PE raised their foot and pushed on @Will.I.Am's chest, pulling, and the sword came free with a lurch, spraying @vhab49_PE with blood.  Growling, @vhab49_PE struck again, attempting a thrust.
> 
> They struck somewhat incorrectly, requiring @vhab49_PE to yank it out again, batting away @Will.I.Am's weakening hold, to step closer.
> 
> @RBHeadge PE carefully wiped off their own sword before sheathing it in a scabbard, walking back to the meeting to flop into their chair as @vhab49_PE continued to stab again and again and again in the background.  Sighing, they pulled the minutes back towards themselves.  "Item number 3 on the agenda is the requirement for all new community members to be proficient in 18-hole golf.  All in favor?"
> 
> Four hands raised in the air and the motion was passed.
> 
> @Will.I.Am was a good treasurer (aka; a townie extremely interested in HOA politics).
> 
> The remaining players are:
> 
> @ChebyshevII PE, @chart94, @RBHeadge PE, @NikR, @vhab49_PE, and @MadamPirate
> 
> The final vote was:
> 3 @Will.I.Am
> 1 @RBHeadge PE
> 1 @MadamPirate


Have you ever had a good potluck salsa though?!? Yeah that is more important


----------



## JayKay PE

Quick update before I go to the gym!  Have a fun day voting, guys!

---

Following the over-dramatic HOA meeting, where the resolution was passed to now make all front doors crimson (instead of cherry), @chart94 sighed at an evening well-spent.  I mean, of course there was that unpleasantry concerning the whole 'disposing' of @Will.I.Am, but when someone's vision goes against the community...it was the greater good to trim the bonsai so it can grow to its full potential.

They reached over to grab their specially imported wine from a region that a normal person wouldn't know of, much less be able to pronounce, only to frown in dismay when the swirl of grit in the bottom of the bottle heralded the opening of another bottle.  Groaning, @chart94 prepared themselves to go into the sub-surface wine cellar than had been installed in their yearly kitchen renovation.  They hated the spiral staircase: it was soooo fashionable, but it sucked on the knees once it became cold.

Before they were able to make a decision on getting up, a shadow rose up from behind their recliner and a hand slammed down on the lower half of their face.  At a disadvantage, @chart94 squirmed fruitlessly against the plushness of their chair, unable to gain enough leverage to push their body up.  Their eyes roamed the overstuffed fabric framing their face, barely catching a glimpse of another arm reaching out to grab the corkscrew that had been laid every so innocently next to their evening wine by a butler.

@chart94 gnawed desperately at the gloved hand clamped over their mouth, both as an attempt to escape but also as a way to grit themselves against the pain jackknifing through their skull.  The attacker's hand move minutely and the corkscrew pierced the sphere of their eyeball.  Wetness trickled down their cheek, tears mixed with eyeball humor clinging to their skin as they fought against their body jerking from the pain.  If they moved the damage would only be worsened and already the plastic surgeon bill was astronomical!

For a moment they hoped that the attacker would stop, obviously blinding them in one eye would be enough of a means of making them a social outcast, but the pain skyrocketed when the corkscrew continued its descent.  Their body went lax as the rush of endorphins blocked out the pain and they went into shock at blood loss and the grinding of stainless steel against their eye socket.  @chart94's vision wavered as their optic nerve was snagged and twisted around the metal, the corkscrew going and deeper and deeper into their skull.

Then the murderer pulled the corkscrew out in one viscous yank.

@chart94 was killed by the mafia last night.

The remaining players are:

@ChebyshevII PE, @RBHeadge PE, @NikR, @vhab49_PE, and @MadamPirate


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Dammit.  We need backup!


----------



## chart94 PE

JayKay PE said:


> Quick update before I go to the gym!  Have a fun day voting, guys!
> 
> ---
> 
> Following the over-dramatic HOA meeting, where the resolution was passed to now make all front doors crimson (instead of cherry), @chart94 sighed at an evening well-spent.  I mean, of course there was that unpleasantry concerning the whole 'disposing' of @Will.I.Am, but when someone's vision goes against the community...it was the greater good to trim the bonsai so it can grow to its full potential.
> 
> They reached over to grab their specially imported wine from a region that a normal person wouldn't know of, much less be able to pronounce, only to frown in dismay when the swirl of grit in the bottom of the bottle heralded the opening of another bottle.  Groaning, @chart94 prepared themselves to go into the sub-surface wine cellar than had been installed in their yearly kitchen renovation.  They hated the spiral staircase: it was soooo fashionable, but it sucked on the knees once it became cold.
> 
> Before they were able to make a decision on getting up, a shadow rose up from behind their recliner and a hand slammed down on the lower half of their face.  At a disadvantage, @chart94 squirmed fruitlessly against the plushness of their chair, unable to gain enough leverage to push their body up.  Their eyes roamed the overstuffed fabric framing their face, barely catching a glimpse of another arm reaching out to grab the corkscrew that had been laid every so innocently next to their evening wine by a butler.
> 
> @chart94 gnawed desperately at the gloved hand clamped over their mouth, both as an attempt to escape but also as a way to grit themselves against the pain jackknifing through their skull.  The attacker's hand move minutely and the corkscrew pierced the sphere of their eyeball.  Wetness trickled down their cheek, tears mixed with eyeball humor clinging to their skin as they fought against their body jerking from the pain.  If they moved the damage would only be worsened and already the plastic surgeon bill was astronomical!
> 
> For a moment they hoped that the attacker would stop, obviously blinding them in one eye would be enough of a means of making them a social outcast, but the pain skyrocketed when the corkscrew continued its descent.  Their body went lax as the rush of endorphins blocked out the pain and they went into shock at blood loss and the grinding of stainless steel against their eye socket.  @chart94's vision wavered as their optic nerve was snagged and twisted around the metal, the corkscrew going and deeper and deeper into their skull.
> 
> Then the murderer pulled the corkscrew out in one viscous yank.
> 
> @chart94 was killed by the mafia last night.
> 
> The remaining players are:
> 
> @ChebyshevII PE, @RBHeadge PE, @NikR, @vhab49_PE, and @MadamPirate


At least I died drinking...


----------



## RBHeadge PE




----------



## User1

Ugh you guysssaa


----------



## NikR_PE

tj_PE said:


> Ugh you guysssaa


Are you Davy Jones?


----------



## MadamPirate PE

@JayKay PE I can't remember if we are playing tonight, if so I vote for @NikR


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

@JayKay PE I will go out on a limb and vote for @RBHeadge PE.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

@JayKay PE I vote for @ChebyshevII PE for now.  Hopefully I can sneak back on in a bit, family is under a technology ban right now.  I have resprted to sneaking my phone into the bathroom. Sigh.


----------



## JayKay PE

Vote update:

1 @RBHeadge PE (cheby)

1 @NikR (MadamP)

1 @ChebyshevII PE (vhab)


----------



## RBHeadge PE

@JayKay PE







and this vote is keeping from from box seats at Hamilton. _(in character, no I don't actually have tix)_

I vote for @ChebyshevII PE.

Now if you'll excuse me, I need to get back before they start singing "My Shot".


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Nice.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Well, shoot. There goes all my followers.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Perhaps @vhab49_PE will cuff me now?


----------



## NikR_PE

@JayKay PE i vote for @ChebyshevII PE for instaspamming


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Perhaps @vhab49_PE will cuff me now?


Gladly.   you'll have to pay for what you did to tj bly and chart.


----------



## chart94 PE

If I could I would vote for @ChebyshevII PE he is guilty!!! Guilty I tell you!!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

vhab49_PE said:


> Gladly.   you'll have to pay for what you did to tj bly and chart.


The methods used to eliminate them were highly exaggerated. I gotta keep my followers happy, y’know?


----------



## chart94 PE

We need to solve this cause chart is trying to drink and watch this horribly reffed Iowa state Oklahoma game...


----------



## JayKay PE

Time! Since Cheby has surrendered the update should be quick.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

chart94 said:


> We need to solve this cause chart is trying to drink and watch this horribly reffed Iowa state Oklahoma game...


Luckily my train wreck didn't play this week.  Go Big Red!


----------



## User1

I


----------



## User1

L


----------



## User1

L


----------



## RBHeadge PE

This is only the second round of Mafia where I survived to the end. The only other time was in round 1. This game is hard.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> This is only the second round of Mafia where I survived to the end. The only other time was in round 1. This game is hard.


Good job.  How did you know I was the cop?


----------



## JayKay PE

@NikR had finally returned from an overseas trip in an attempt to purchase a new yacht that he would be able to moor his smaller 'day-yacht' to.  Upon stepping from their car, the first thing they noticed was...the lack of neighbors.  Where was @tj_PE, running a sub-6 minute mile?  Where was @blybrook PE's loud pop-centric music that was always playing from their garage when they worked out?  Hell, even @chart94's customary yelling during football season was missing.

"This...is odd."  They said out loud, turning in a circle, also noting the lack of lights on at any of the surrounding homes.  As they turned back, ready to grab the gifts in their back seat, they paused at the crunch of a shoe on gravel.  Jerking up, because the silence was creepy even when you were in such an influential neighborhood like this, they relaxed when they saw one of their oldest friends.

"Ah, @ChebyshevII PE, what's going on?" @NikR asked, turning back to the bags, "I didn't hear from you during my trip.  You didn't call like you usually do.  How are things?" They rambled, rooting through some crinkly plastic.  When @ChebyshevII PE didn't answer they stopped, a shiver causing a line of hair to stand up the length of their back.

When they stood to see where they friend was, they jolted when @ChebyshevII PE was much, much, closer than they were when they first approached.  Something seemed...off in their friend. 

"Are...are you okay?"

Without warning, @ChebyshevII PE surged forward, an ice skate gripped in their hand.

@NikRcried out in alarm when a huge gouge was taken out from the side of their car, that special edition cost soooo much money, which quickly turned into a cry of pain when the blade was twisted to follow its own trajectory into their softer side.  A struggle ensued when @NikR slammed their foot into @ChebyshevII PE's knee, remembering  an old golfing injury, causing the other to fall to ground.

As @NikR sprinted away, @RBHeadge PE and @vhab49_PE came from the other direction, both expressions blossoming in alarm: one due to @NikR's injuries, the other due to realizing that @ChebyshevII PE has been chasing, and gaining, on @NikR.

@vhab49_PE vaulted towards the limping @ChebyshevII PE, slamming an elbow into their nose with a satisfying crunch and following it with a foot hooked behind the already obscenely bulging knee.  As @ChebyshevII PE fell to the ground with a solid thump, @vhab49_PE tackled the rest of their body flat, slapping cuffs around their wrists as @ChebyshevII PE continued to struggle in silence.

"What happened to him?  Nothing seemed wrong?  His instagram didn't hint anything was wrong!"  Wailed @NikR as @RBHeadge PE applied pressure on their wound.

Once it was confirmed the slash hadn't nicked any vital organs, @RBHeadge PE sighed and sat back on their heels.  "We weren't sure what was going on.  People kept disappearing...all @ChebyshevII PE's fault, of course," they said quickly.  A deep breath was taken before they continued, "When @vhab49_PE told me their suspicions, we went to @ChebyshevII PE's house to confront  them before they struck again.  While there...We found Nestle water."

@NikR gasped in horror.  No!  Everyone in the top 1% of this country knew what would happen if they drank bottled water that was under $8 a bottle!

"Exactly."  @RBHeadge PE looked over to where @vhab49_PE was wrestling a dead-weight @ChebyshevII PE onto their feet.  "We can only hope they'll get treatment and turn into the friend we used to know."

As @vhab49_PE walked off with @ChebyshevII PE, and the survivors wondered where they had gone wrong, what they could have done differently to save some of their friends, @NikRhad to ask, "Does this mean I can use @ChebyshevII PE's dock space?"

@ChebyshevII PE was a mafia member (aka: a townie who made the poor mistake of drinking cheap bottled water).

The remaining players are:

@RBHeadge PE (the doctor), @NikR, @vhab49_PE (the cop, again!) and @MadamPirate

The final vote was:

3 @ChebyshevII PE

1 @RBHeadge PE

1 @NikR

TOWNIES WIN.

This was a lot of fun modding!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

vhab49_PE said:


> Good job.  How did you know I was the cop?




You were the first person to vote for a mafioso, which strongly implies you weren't mafia. The timing of your vote was also consistent with when the cop (typically) learns the status of someone who is the target of their investigation. That's why I protected you that first night.

Next day I reached out. Worst case scenario: I admitted to a townie that I was the doctor. Still no risk to me or the townies as a whole.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP




----------



## DoctorWho-PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> You were the first person to vote for a mafioso, which strongly implies you weren't mafia. The timing of your vote was also consistent with when the cop (typically) learns the status of someone who is the target of their investigation. That's why I protected you that first night.
> 
> Next day I reached out. Worst case scenario: I admitted to a townie that I was the doctor. Still no risk to me or the townies as a whole.


Clever.  Veeeerrrry clever.  

@JayKay PE awesome modding!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Great story telling @JayKay PE!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Thanks, @JayKay PE! That was a really entertaining round.


----------



## JayKay PE

Thanks everyone!!! I had a lot of fun and really enjoyed writing the gruesome ways that suburbia makes people go crazy! If I get to mod again, I am def thinking television baking competition.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Sorry for turning on you, @civilrobot. I hope you’ll play with us again!


----------



## chart94 PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Sorry for turning on you, @civilrobot. I hope you’ll play with us again!


Called it!! @vhab49_PE is QUEEN OF THE NORTH!!!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> You were the first person to vote for a mafioso, which strongly implies you weren't mafia. The timing of your vote was also consistent with when the cop (typically) learns the status of someone who is the target of their investigation. That's why I protected you that first night.
> 
> Next day I reached out. Worst case scenario: I admitted to a townie that I was the doctor. Still no risk to me or the townies as a whole.


Also, sorry for keeping you compartmentalized!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

chart94 said:


> Called it!! @vhab49_PE is QUEEN OF THE NORTH!!!


Seriously, I have an 80% hit rate at being not regular townsfolk.


----------



## NikR_PE

That was great storytelling.  I loved reading those during my trip overseas.


----------



## blybrook PE

Great storyline this round. Great job!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

This was a most excellent game of Mafia! Thank you for hosting @JayKay PE!!! And thanks for inviting me to play, @RBHeadge PE!! I can't wait for the next one!


----------



## User1

i already miss suburban lyfe


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> Thanks. I'll make time to go back and read @JayKay PE's stories


Hey board experts. Any way to search for only @JayKay PE replies within this thread?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

jean15paul_PE said:


> Hey board experts. Any way to search for only @JayKay PE replies within this thread?


Go to the search page, filter by user, filter by subforum (games), then search term "EB Mafia".


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Good stuff. Sorry I missed it.


----------



## leggo PE

Woot woot @JayKay PE! Great job modding! And congrats, townies!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I freaking love playing this with you guys. Just sayin’


----------



## User1

in for next round!


----------



## leggo PE

In for next round, too!


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

in for next round three


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Me four, but i’m Unavailable next week.


----------



## blybrook PE

I'm out this week; corporate meetings will be taking up most of my time. I _should_ be available next week to join in if there's a round.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

vhab49_PE said:


> One of my first Dr. Rounds.
> 
> This was fun.  For the record, I don't exactly remember posting this.
> 
> Audi posted this to me last round I was the Dr.  Maybe my avatar DOES sway the randomizer gods.


Is that a picture of a dr? I don't get it.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Is the 10th Dr.  The same one in my picture.

Dang Audi, I can't ever tell when you are serious and when you aren't.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

vhab49_PE said:


> Is the 10th Dr.  The same one in my picture.
> 
> Dang Audi, I can't ever tell when you are serious and when you aren't.


I'm always serious. Except when I am not. Also, are there more than 10?  I had no idea there were more than 1!


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Audi driver said:


> I'm always serious. Except when I am not. Also, are there more than 10?  I had no idea there were more than 1!


Her avatar is Doctor Who. Doctor Who regenerates periodically, taking on a new appearance (i.e. gets replaced with a new actor). Because... you know... aliens.
That was the 10th Doctor Who. I think they are currently on 13?

Sidenote. I've never seen Doctor Who written as Dr. Who... but I'm only a causal fan.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

I'm in for this week.

I won't be able to play next week.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Oh yeah, that's doc who.


----------



## User1

so you're in then @Audi driver, P.E.?


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

tj_PE said:


> so you're in then @Audi driver, P.E.?


No.


----------



## leggo PE

Audi driver said:


> No.


This is an example of him lying.


----------



## JayKay PE

I can't do anything this week.  Have a wedding I'm taking a half day for on Friday and today is already Tuesday, so my week is going to be kinda crazy.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

...


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

boo!


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

wrong thread. 

I'm a ghost. Haunting you all.


----------



## chart94 PE

are we playing this week?


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

chart94 said:


> are we playing this week?


If we do, I'm in. I feel like there were a few people that couldn't though.


----------



## User1

i wanted to but now it's practically wednesday so we'd be playing into the weekend again. maybe we set up for playing next week and start fresh monday?


----------



## leggo PE

Paging @JayKay PE...


----------



## JayKay PE

leggo PE said:


> Paging @JayKay PE...


Mah, I think I said earlier can't do anything this week (I have a wedding on Saturday that I'm leaving work for on Friday, and with the Monday off...It's not a great time).  I'd be down to play next week or the following?  I could mod again if that's easier?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

If ya’ll play next week, I can certainly try, although I will probably be off grid for most of it since i’ll be out-of-state.


----------



## leggo PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> If ya’ll play next week, I can certainly try, although I will probably be off grid for most of it since i’ll be out-of-state.


Well, that basically means you'll automatically be mafiaso.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

leggo PE said:


> Well, that basically means you'll automatically be mafiaso.


I’ve said it before, and i’ll Say it again...

”could you kill me in advance?”View attachment 14050


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

I'm going to have to take a week or two off.


----------



## NikR_PE

vhab49_PE said:


> I'm going to have to take a week or two off.


Then who is gonna be the cop/doc?


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

NikR said:


> Then who is gonna be the cop/doc?


Good question.  Maybe it will break the cycle of vhab is always the cop or dr.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

I am still not playing. Thank you for coming to my TED talk.


----------



## User1

Audi driver said:


> I am still not playing. Thank you for coming to my TED talk.


Please?


----------



## JayKay PE

Audi driver said:


> I am still not playing. Thank you for coming to my TED talk.


Play next time I'm mod?  Def thinking of a television cooking competition-theme.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

I have no idea what that means or how it would work but I'm still game!


----------



## JayKay PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> I have no idea what that means or how it would work but I'm still game!


It would involve a lot of talk about soggy bottoms, that odd taste of using flour as a thickener, and under-proving.  There might also be talk of interesting flavor combinations and plating, but that would depend on who made it through the rounds.  Maybe a croquembouche or two.


----------



## chart94 PE

I’m down for that!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Me three!


----------



## JayKay PE

I'd be down for modding again if we can wait until a Monday/Tuesday start?


----------



## User1

JayKay PE said:


> I'd be down for modding again if we can wait until a Monday/Tuesday start?


yes! pref monday to avoid getting into the late week/weekend grind tho!


----------



## JayKay PE

Okay if we get a full list of who wants to do it, I can send out roles late Sunday/can play on monday


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I’ma sit this one out, I think i’ll Be too busy. Sorry


----------



## NikR_PE

Count me in.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

JayKay PE said:


> Play next time I'm mod?  Def thinking of a television cooking competition-theme.


Mayhap.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Audi driver said:


> Mishap.


FTFY


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

ChebyshevII PE said:


> FIFY


FIFY


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Audi driver said:


> FTFY


Fixed that “fixed it for you” for you


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

tj_PE said:


> Please?


but why dot. gif


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

I'll play


----------



## JayKay PE

Audi driver said:


> but why dot. gif


You might get the opportunity to shut someone's head in an oven door, just saying.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

JayKay PE said:


> You might get the opportunity to shut someone's head in an oven door, just saying.


It's less exciting that a person might think.


----------



## leggo PE

I'm in! And really hoping to play with @Audi driver, P.E. too.


----------



## JayKay PE

Audi driver said:


> It's less exciting that a person might think.


You might be able to use a melon scooper.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

JayKay PE said:


> You might be able to use a melon scooper.


I love melon.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

leggo PE said:


> I'm in! And really hoping to play with @Audi driver, P.E. too.


I'm totally voting for you and TJ if I play.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Can I request to be mafia again? Way more fun that being a townie.
Or being the cop. I've never been the cop.


----------



## User1

Audi driver said:


> I'm totally voting for you and TJ if I play.


I'll allow it.


----------



## leggo PE

Audi driver said:


> I'm totally voting for you and TJ if I play.






tj_PE said:


> I'll allow it.


I'll allow it too. Even though I won with you with both of us as mafia the last time I played with you, I thought?


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

leggo PE said:


> I'll allow it too. Even though I won with you with both of us as mafia the last time I played with you, I thought?


Still not gonna play.


----------



## blybrook PE

I'm in for next week


----------



## JayKay PE

Okay.  These are the people I have (tentatively) for next week: @tj_PE, @leggo PE, @jean15paul_PE, @blybrook PE, @chart94, @NikR (AND TOTALLY @Audi driver, P.E., WHO WILL DEF NOT BE MAFIA WITH A MELON SCOOPER WHO WOULD DO ANYTHING FOR THE $50K PRIZE AND THE CRYSTAL CAKE STAND)

People who said they can't play: @ChebyshevII PE, @vhab49_PE, @RBHeadge PE

Feel free to correct me if your status changed (this was based on comments on Monday, so maybe next week is looking better/worse)

ANYONE ELSE WANT TO PLAY (feel free to @ others I missed)??? @txjennah PE, @Roarbark, @ChaosMuppetPE, @civilrobot, @Will.I.Am, @LyceeFruit, @Supe, @Ranger1316, @MadamPirate, @squaretaper PE

Roles will be going out over the weekend, probably Saturday morning.  Actual game will 'start' Monday 6am.  I will not be taking any voting over the weekend.

*Special JK-Mod round theme: Cooking Competition*


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

lemme find the rules - but first how active do I need to be? I'm at a conference Thursday-Saturday next week


----------



## JayKay PE

LyceeFruit said:


> lemme find the rules - but first how active do I need to be? I'm at a conference Thursday-Saturday next week


You can be as active/inactive as you want.  You can come in, check, and vote, and that could be it.  You could make secret alliances, PM people, talk to people on other media, get a tack-board filled with photos and printed-out forum posts, in an attempt to find out everyone's role.  Whole range.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

JayKay PE said:


> get a tack-board filled with photos and printed-out forum posts


sadly I don't have enough closet space for this option


----------



## JayKay PE

LyceeFruit said:


> sadly I don't have enough closet space for this option


MS Paint.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

If you are desperate for another player then I can play. But I'm not sure how active I will/can be.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

JayKay PE said:


> MS Paint.


I'm old school - I do drawing markups by hand. This would have to be by hand too. I've got so much yarn to use


----------



## JayKay PE

LyceeFruit said:


> I'm old school - I do drawing markups by hand. This would have to be by hand too. I've got so much yarn to use


USE UP THAT STASH.  Or just be simple and make a rage scarf (but I feel like you're actually talented with knitting/crochet/whatever you do).


----------



## JayKay PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> If you are desperate for another player then I can play. But I'm not sure how active I will/can be.


Right now I have 6, I think.  Let me see if anyone else responds during the day and I'll let you know?


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

JayKay PE said:


> USE UP THAT STASH.  Or just be simple and make a rage scarf (but I feel like you're actually talented with knitting/crochet/whatever you do).


I don't actually knit or crochet - I'm not at all successful with it. My square potholders are more like rhomboids. I just have some yarn lol

I'm down tho. I only vaguely get it


----------



## JayKay PE

LyceeFruit said:


> I don't actually knit or crochet - I'm not at all successful with it. My square potholders are more like rhomboids. I just have some yarn lol
> 
> I'm down tho. I only vaguely get it


My rage scarf is approx 5+ feet at this point.  But I don't know how to do anything besides go back and forth.  I don't even know how to end it/finish the border.  So I only knit when I'm angry and need to do something.

As for the only vaguely getting it...Welcome to the club!


----------



## Ranger1316

@JayKay PE I'm in for next week, love the creativity


----------



## JayKay PE

Ranger1316 said:


> @JayKay PE I'm in for next week, love the creativity


Yay!!!!!!!  I'll try not to kill you in a horrible way!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Ok! I'll play! @JayKay PE Uhm...can I have a primer on how to play? I don't know how. I are dumb.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Yay, @squaretaper PE has come to the dark side!!!


----------



## ChaosMuppetPE

JayKay PE said:


> Okay.  These are the people I have (tentatively) for next week: @tj_PE, @leggo PE, @jean15paul_PE, @blybrook PE, @chart94, @NikR (AND TOTALLY @Audi driver, P.E., WHO WILL DEF NOT BE MAFIA WITH A MELON SCOOPER WHO WOULD DO ANYTHING FOR THE $50K PRIZE AND THE CRYSTAL CAKE STAND)
> 
> People who said they can't play: @ChebyshevII PE, @vhab49_PE, @RBHeadge PE
> 
> Feel free to correct me if your status changed (this was based on comments on Monday, so maybe next week is looking better/worse)
> 
> ANYONE ELSE WANT TO PLAY (feel free to @ others I missed)??? @txjennah PE, @Roarbark, @ChaosMuppetPE, @civilrobot, @Will.I.Am, @LyceeFruit, @Supe, @Ranger1316, @MadamPirate, @squaretaper PE
> 
> Roles will be going out over the weekend, probably Saturday morning.  Actual game will 'start' Monday 6am.  I will not be taking any voting over the weekend.
> 
> *Special JK-Mod round theme: Cooking Competition*


Sure, I'm game.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Now I'm wondering wtf I said on Monday.  Wait, no I'm not. I know what I said.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

RBHeadge PE said:


> If you are desperate for another player then I can play. But I'm not sure how active I will/can be.


Same.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Same.


doooooo eeettttttttttttttttttttttttttttt


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

LyceeFruit said:


> doooooo eeettttttttttttttttttttttttttttt


It's not like I don't want to play, but I will probably be working 16 hour shifts all week (and in another timezone).


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> It's not like I don't want to play, but I will probably be working 16 hour shifts all week (and in another timezone).


ew


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

JayKay PE said:


> Okay.  These are the people I have (tentatively) for next week: @tj_PE, @leggo PE, @jean15paul_PE, @blybrook PE, @chart94, @NikR (AND TOTALLY @Audi driver, P.E., WHO WILL DEF NOT BE MAFIA WITH A MELON SCOOPER WHO WOULD DO ANYTHING FOR THE $50K PRIZE AND THE CRYSTAL CAKE STAND)
> 
> People who said they can't play: @ChebyshevII PE, @vhab49_PE, @RBHeadge PE
> 
> Feel free to correct me if your status changed (this was based on comments on Monday, so maybe next week is looking better/worse)
> 
> ANYONE ELSE WANT TO PLAY (feel free to @ others I missed)??? @txjennah PE, @Roarbark, @ChaosMuppetPE, @civilrobot, @Will.I.Am, @LyceeFruit, @Supe, @Ranger1316, @MadamPirate, @squaretaper PE
> 
> Roles will be going out over the weekend, probably Saturday morning.  Actual game will 'start' Monday 6am.  I will not be taking any voting over the weekend.
> 
> *Special JK-Mod round theme: Cooking Competition*


I'm in.


----------



## txjennah PE

@JayKay PEI'd love to play a JayKay modded Mafia game, but I also want a role where I don't have to work.  (I know you randomize the roles).  All I have the mental energy for atm is logging in and voting people off.


----------



## leggo PE

txjennah PE said:


> @JayKay PEI'd love to play a JayKay modded Mafia game, but I also want a role where I don't have to work.  (I know you randomize the roles).  All I have the mental energy for atm is logging in and voting people off.


I think you can take the specific roles and do as much or as little as you want with them...


----------



## Roarbark

JayKay PE said:


> *Special JK-Mod round theme: Cooking Competition*


lol. As a few others have said, if you're desparate I can join this round. But i fore-see I won't be able to participate too much.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

LyceeFruit said:


> I don't actually knit or crochet - I'm not at all successful with it. My square potholders are more like rhomboids. I just have some yarn lol
> 
> I'm down tho. I only vaguely get it


Come to Colorado. I will teach you the mysteries of the yarnz.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

@JayKay PE I'm totally in!


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

squaretaper PE said:


> Ok! I'll play! @JayKay PE Uhm...can I have a primer on how to play? I don't know how. I are dumb.


The standard answer that everyone will give is that none of us know how to play either. 

Basically, everyone is in a "town" together (therefore townies). There are a few people that are secretly mafia together. The townies don't know who they are. The members of the mafia know each other and therefore know who the townies are. Every day the whole town (regular townies and secret mafia) vote on someone to kill that they think might be mafia. Every night the mafia can kill one townie. So the townies are trying to eliminate the mafia and the mafia are trying to eliminate the townies. 

People pay attention and over analyze everything that said. People make alliances and have private chats. Sometimes feeling get hurt. It's like survivor meets spy vs spy. 

Trust me, it will make more sense during the game.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

jean15paul_PE said:


> People pay attention and over analyze everything that said. People make alliances and have private chats. Sometimes feeling get hurt. It's like survivor meets spy vs spy.


Or like waiting for PE exam results...


----------



## User1

jean15paul_PE said:


> The standard answer that everyone will give is that none of us know how to play either.
> 
> Basically, everyone is in a "town" together (therefore townies). There are a few people that are secretly mafia together. The townies don't know who they are. The members of the mafia know each other and therefore know who the townies are. Every day the whole town (regular townies and secret mafia) vote on someone to kill that they think might be mafia. Every night the mafia can kill one townie. So the townies are trying to eliminate the mafia and the mafia are trying to eliminate the townies.
> 
> People pay attention and over analyze everything that said. People make alliances and have private chats. Sometimes feeling get hurt. It's like survivor meets spy vs spy.
> 
> Trust me, it will make more sense during the game.


MY FEELINGS ARE HURT THAT YOU THINK I OVER ANALYZE! lolol. To be fair tho I've been fairly accurate with my initial suspicions at least in my head.


----------



## blybrook PE

I'm ready to deep fry some mafia chef wannabes.

To the kitchen cook stands!


----------



## JayKay PE

*Mafia Round 11*

*ARE YOU GUYS READY FOR SOME MURDER (with baking)?  IT'S TIME FOR ANOTHER JK-MOD ROUND!  THEME IS COMPETITIVE BAKING COMPETITIONS!!!  *

*(i have no idea what I'm doing)*

There are townsfolk (townies), and Mafia members. Townsfolk are going to try to eliminate the Mafia with extreme prejudice before the Mafia eliminates them. The game ends when either all of the Mafia is eliminated (town wins), or there are fewer townsfolk than Mafia members (Mafia wins).

The Mafia members are going to privately tell me who they would like to eliminate during the night. I will reveal to everyone what happened the next morning with some delightful storytelling.

During the day, everybody (townsfolk and Mafia) will publicly vote for a person to eliminate; I will eliminate the person with the most votes at the end of the day and reveal what their role was.

In addition to regular townsfolk and members of the Mafia, there is also a Doctor and a Cop. The Doctor can choose someone to “save” during the night; if they choose the same person the Mafia chose, then that player will escape elimination by the Mafia that night. The Cop can “investigate” players during the night.

The Mafia members know who each other are, but no one knows anyone else’s role except me. I have sent more specific instructions to the members of the Mafia, the Doctor, and the Cop. If you did not receive a PM from me, then you are a regular townsfolk/townie.

You may use this thread to vote and post about the game. Anyone (playing or not playing, eliminated or not) can use this thread to speculate, discuss, accuse, or otherwise participate in the game; just please make sure to follow regular EB forum guidelines.

To vote on a person to eliminate, mention me @JayKay PE and tell me specifically that 1) you are voting and 2) the username of the person you are voting to eliminate.

Example: @JayKay PE I vote for @ChebyshevII PE because their instagrams story last round wasn't boujee enough.

Please submit your votes by *10:00 PM EST/9:00 PM CST/8:00 PM MST/7:00 PM PST/6:00 PM Blybrooke Time (BLT)*

I will count votes after that time as being for the next day.  If you would like to change your vote before the deadline, please feel free to, but @ me so I can change the totals before the lynching!

Your vote only counts if you are playing and not yet eliminated. If there is a tie for most votes, I will pick one of the voted users at random. If there are no votes, I will pick a person at random (i.e. role will not matter) to eliminate; suffice it to say it’s in both groups’ best interest to vote for at least one person.

Finally, you are not allowed to reveal your role, privately or publicly, after you have been eliminated. You may not post screengrabs of private messages in this thread.

For reference, the 13 (?!?!!?!) players in this round are:

@tj_PE, @leggo PE, @jean15paul_PE, @blybrook PE, @chart94, @NikR, @LyceeFruit, @txjennah PE, @Ranger1316, @squaretaper PE, @ChaosMuppetPE, @Will.I.Am, and @MadamPirate

I already sent out messages for specific roles. If you did not receive a message, then you are a regular townie.  

If you have any questions, or you would like me to tell you which players are still standing, please let me know.

The first day of voting will begin tomorrow with the first night tomorrow as well (11/18).

Good luck to all of you and LET THE HUNT BEGIN.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Yay! Have fun, everyone!


----------



## blybrook PE

The deep fryer is ready &amp; the oil is hot...

The turkey is prepped...

Who wants head cheese?


----------



## User1

blybrook PE said:


> The deep fryer is ready &amp; the oil is hot...
> 
> The turkey is prepped...
> 
> Who wants head cheese?


tf is head cheese

...or do i wanna know?


----------



## User1

@NikR are you mafia?


----------



## User1

@ChaosMuppetPE are you mafia?


----------



## User1

also i got into the office at 4 today so i'm super cool just saying.


----------



## Ranger1316

JayKay PE said:


> Good luck to all of you and LET THE HUNT BEGIN.


----------



## ChaosMuppetPE

tj_PE said:


> @ChaosMuppetPE are you mafia?


No. I'm not cool enough to be mafia. I do have a craving for spaghetti now though...


----------



## User1

ChaosMuppetPE said:


> No. I'm not cool enough to be mafia. I do have a craving for spaghetti now though...


hmmmm a hint that you may be italian mafia eh?


----------



## txjennah PE

Yayyyyy townie so I don't anything to do but log in, thank you @JayKay PE

Before you ask @tj_PE I am not mafia


----------



## MadamPirate PE

@tj_PE are YOU mafia?!


----------



## User1

MadamPirate said:


> @tj_PE are YOU mafia?!


I am not! I've only been mafia once and I couldn't handle it. 

I am just a normal townie. $5 tutu discount still applies.


----------



## chart94 PE

Interesting  suspicious to say the least...


----------



## MadamPirate PE

tj_PE said:


> I am not! I've only been mafia once and I couldn't handle it.
> 
> I am just a normal townie. $5 tutu discount still applies.


Needta get me a dang tutu.


----------



## leggo PE

Hello, fellow townies.


----------



## NikR_PE

tj_PE said:


> @NikR are you mafia?


No.


----------



## NikR_PE

tj_PE said:


> I am not! I've only been mafia once and I couldn't handle it.
> 
> I am just a normal townie. $5 tutu discount still applies.


So what is a dance teacher doing in a cooking show.


----------



## User1

NikR said:


> So what is a dance teacher doing in a cooking show.


can one not dance and cook?


----------



## User1

MadamPirate said:


> Needta get me a dang tutu.


are you mafia?


----------



## blybrook PE

tj_PE said:


> tf is head cheese
> ...or do i wanna know?


Cheese made in the skull of your enemies!

In yesteryears, was usually made in a pig skull.


----------



## User1

blybrook PE said:


> Cheese made in the skull of your enemies!
> 
> In yesteryears, was usually made in a pig skull.


i don't want head cheese.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Am I mafia?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

tj_PE said:


> i don't want head cheese.


In France "tête de veau" is a thing. It's pretty rough.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

I love Louisiana hog head cheese. I actually ate some this weekend.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Also my wife used to bake and sell cakes professionally. I have lots of experience with doing the structural stacking of tiered cakes and with rolling out fondant and mixing colors. Someone put me to work.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> Also my wife used to bake and sell cakes professionally. I have lots of experience with doing the structural stacking of tiered cakes and with rolling out fondant and mixing colors. Someone put me to work.


Were expectations higher because of your profession? :rotflmao:


----------



## User1

squaretaper PE said:


> Am I mafia?


well? are you?


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

squaretaper PE said:


> Were expectations higher because of your profession? :rotflmao:


If a cake failed structurally I did take if very personally.

I was also working on designing a vibration isolation platform for putting the cakes on when driving them on deliveries. The streets in New Orleans are TERRIBLE. But I never got around to building it.


----------



## NikR_PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> If a cake failed structurally I did take if very personally.
> 
> I was also working on designing a vibration isolation platform for putting the cakes on when driving them on deliveries. The streets in New Orleans are TERRIBLE. But I never got around to building it.


Just put it on a skate board.


----------



## leggo PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> I have lots of experience with doing the structural stacking of tiered cakes and with rolling out fondant and mixing colors. Someone put me to work.


Where were you on Saturday? I baked a two tier cake but was too lazy to level off the bottom tier, so there was a gap at the edge of the cakes. It was still very tasty, but looked a bit messy (which I knew it would).

Were you too busy eating hog head cheese??


----------



## NikR_PE

Happy Birthday @leggo PE. Are you mafia?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

tj_PE said:


> well? are you?


Leggo is DEFINITELY mafia.


----------



## leggo PE

Hello and no, I am not mafia. I was a special character last round, but I am a regular townie this time.


----------



## blybrook PE

Before ya'll ask, I am not mafia (redneck mafia excluded) or a special character this round. Just a redneck townie that is ready to deep fry the mafioso that are in this town.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Bly is also DEFINITELY mafia.


----------



## leggo PE

Meanwhile, @squaretaper PE is being highly accusatory.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Plot twist: EVERYBODY is mafia!


----------



## blybrook PE

squaretaper PE said:


> Bly is also DEFINITELY mafia.


Redneck mafia for life!


----------



## User1

squaretaper PE said:


> Leggo is DEFINITELY mafia.


you're suspiciously avoiding answering me


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

tj_PE said:


> you're suspiciously avoiding answering me


Oops! I am not mafia, that's for sure.


----------



## blybrook PE

squaretaper PE said:


> Oops! I am not mafia, that's for sure.


He's a sous chef at best...


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

blybrook PE said:


> He's a sous chef at best...


More like dishwasher.


----------



## User1

blybrook PE said:


> He's a sous chef at best...


i read this as scouse not sous 

not sure what that means but there it is


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

It means you must be EYE-talian. And therefore MAFIA.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

I'm totally going to get killed.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

MadamPirate said:


> Needta get me a dang tutu.


I have 3


----------



## MadamPirate PE

tj_PE said:


> are you mafia?


Nope!


----------



## User1

@LyceeFruit are you mafia?


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

tj_PE said:


> @LyceeFruit are you mafia?


No, tutu queen ovah heyah


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

NikR said:


> Just put it on a skate board.


No it wasn't the side-to-side or forward-and-backward motion that needed isolation. It's easy enough to control that based on your driving speed and acceleration.

It was the vertical motion (bumps, potholes, etc).  I was going to build a platform on spring-damper supports, but (1) the necessary spring damper coefficients vary a lot with the weight of the cake and (2) it's tough to find and by a small quantity of small springs and dampers.


----------



## ChaosMuppetPE

blybrook PE said:


> Cheese made in the skull of your enemies!
> 
> In yesteryears, was usually made in a pig skull.


Now I'm confused. Why are pigs our enemies?


----------



## User1

@Will.I.Am are you mafia?


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

I think @blybrook PE is mafia.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

I think everybody is mafia.


----------



## blybrook PE

ChaosMuppetPE said:


> Now I'm confused. Why are pigs our enemies?


Mafia are pigs, hence enemies


----------



## blybrook PE

LyceeFruit said:


> I think @blybrook PE is mafia.


How many times must I admit that I'm Redneck Mafia!  I'm not a EB-Mafia "mafioso" this round.


----------



## JayKay PE

have been battling potential (!!!) laryngitis that the whole bridal party/immediate family had at the wedding this weekend. Just woke up and catching up on the spirited debate on who is going to put salt instead of sugar in their cake!


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

tj_PE said:


> @Will.I.Am are you mafia?


I am not Mafia.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Hello, fellow suspects. I are not mafia, either.


----------



## User1

I suspected @NikR initially, 

so since i have no other compelling evidence, I will begin the ceremonious votationing. 

@JayKay PE I vote for @NikR until further notice.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Based on no evidence at all, @JayKay PE I vote for @Will.I.Am. Sorry buddy, but you Ohioans need to be taken down a notch. :rotflmao:


----------



## User1

squaretaper PE said:


> Based on no evidence at all, @JayKay PE I vote for @Will.I.Am. Sorry buddy, but you Ohioans need to be taken down a notch. :rotflmao:


do you say it oh-heeeeeeee-oh tho


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

I generally shout, "O-H!"...and the rest takes care of itself.


----------



## chart94 PE

Based on I don’t know any of these newcomers I vote for @squaretaper PE @JayKay PE. Now if you’ll excuse me, I need to go start the frosting.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

DANGIT, I SAID I'M NOT MAFIA.


----------



## blybrook PE

When in Japan, Ohio is an easier way to say ohayōgozaimasu (good morning)


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

blybrook PE said:


> When in Japan, Ohio is an easier way to say ohayōgozaimasu (good morning)


Boom, culture.


----------



## leggo PE

@JayKay PE, I'm gonna vote for @Will.I.Am for the reason of absolutely nothing.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

squaretaper PE said:


> Based on no evidence at all, @JayKay PE I vote for @Will.I.Am. Sorry buddy, but you Ohioans need to be taken down a notch. :rotflmao:


Ouch.


----------



## NikR_PE

tj_PE said:


> I suspected @NikR initially,
> 
> so since i have no other compelling evidence, I will begin the ceremonious votationing.
> 
> @JayKay PE I vote for @NikR until further notice.


@tj_PE i am not mafia


----------



## leggo PE

JayKay PE said:


> *Mafia Round 11*
> 
> *ARE YOU GUYS READY FOR SOME MURDER (with baking)?  IT'S TIME FOR ANOTHER JK-MOD ROUND!  THEME IS COMPETITIVE BAKING COMPETITIONS!!!  *
> 
> *(i have no idea what I'm doing)*
> 
> There are townsfolk (townies), and Mafia members. Townsfolk are going to try to eliminate the Mafia with extreme prejudice before the Mafia eliminates them. The game ends when either all of the Mafia is eliminated (town wins), or there are fewer townsfolk than Mafia members (Mafia wins).
> 
> The Mafia members are going to privately tell me who they would like to eliminate during the night. I will reveal to everyone what happened the next morning with some delightful storytelling.
> 
> During the day, everybody (townsfolk and Mafia) will publicly vote for a person to eliminate; I will eliminate the person with the most votes at the end of the day and reveal what their role was.
> 
> In addition to regular townsfolk and members of the Mafia, there is also a Doctor and a Cop. The Doctor can choose someone to “save” during the night; if they choose the same person the Mafia chose, then that player will escape elimination by the Mafia that night. The Cop can “investigate” players during the night.
> 
> The Mafia members know who each other are, but no one knows anyone else’s role except me. I have sent more specific instructions to the members of the Mafia, the Doctor, and the Cop. If you did not receive a PM from me, then you are a regular townsfolk/townie.
> 
> You may use this thread to vote and post about the game. Anyone (playing or not playing, eliminated or not) can use this thread to speculate, discuss, accuse, or otherwise participate in the game; just please make sure to follow regular EB forum guidelines.
> 
> To vote on a person to eliminate, mention me @JayKay PE and tell me specifically that 1) you are voting and 2) the username of the person you are voting to eliminate.
> 
> Example: @JayKay PE I vote for @ChebyshevII PE because their instagrams story last round wasn't boujee enough.
> 
> Please submit your votes by *10:00 PM EST/9:00 PM CST/8:00 PM MST/7:00 PM PST/6:00 PM Blybrooke Time (BLT)*
> 
> I will count votes after that time as being for the next day.  If you would like to change your vote before the deadline, please feel free to, but @ me so I can change the totals before the lynching!
> 
> Your vote only counts if you are playing and not yet eliminated. If there is a tie for most votes, I will pick one of the voted users at random. If there are no votes, I will pick a person at random (i.e. role will not matter) to eliminate; suffice it to say it’s in both groups’ best interest to vote for at least one person.
> 
> Finally, you are not allowed to reveal your role, privately or publicly, after you have been eliminated. You may not post screengrabs of private messages in this thread.
> 
> For reference, the 13 (?!?!!?!) players in this round are:
> 
> @tj_PE, @leggo PE, @jean15paul_PE, @blybrook PE, @chart94, @NikR, @LyceeFruit, @txjennah PE, @Ranger1316, @squaretaper PE, @ChaosMuppetPE, @Will.I.Am, and @MadamPirate
> 
> I already sent out messages for specific roles. If you did not receive a message, then you are a regular townie.
> 
> If you have any questions, or you would like me to tell you which players are still standing, please let me know.
> 
> The first day of voting will begin tomorrow with the first night tomorrow as well (11/18).
> 
> Good luck to all of you and LET THE HUNT BEGIN.


Quoting for voters to know who's playing this round.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I’m mafia.


----------



## leggo PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> I’m mafia.


In real life??


----------



## NikR_PE

@JayKay PE i vote for @Will.I.Am since he purposely hogged the microwave thus making it unable for other contestants to use it.


----------



## blybrook PE

[mention=36601]JayKay PE[/mention], vote for [mention=36967]Will.I.Am[/mention]


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Hey @JayKay PE i vote for @blybrook PE because the crumb is not right.


----------



## txjennah PE

Ahhh idk who to vote for. Idk. Idk!!!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

leggo PE said:


> In real life??


I don’t even know if this is real life.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Really, guys? I'm definitely not Mafia.


----------



## txjennah PE

Idk who to vote for, so I vote for @ChebyshevII PE .


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

I am so confused right now.


----------



## JayKay PE

Current vote update!

1 @NikR (tj)

4 @Will.I.Am (square, leggo, Nik, bly)

1 @squaretaper PE (chart)

1 @blybrook PE (lycee)


----------



## JayKay PE

Also, I made pie crusts today, but I don't think my butter was cold enough.  So it'll prob be a shit show when I bake sweet potato pie tomorrow.


----------



## ChaosMuppetPE

@JayKay PEI vote for @Audi driver, P.E. because I haven't @Audi driver, P.E.'d in awhile. Remember when we had all the @Audi driver, P.E. fun? It was super great @Audi driver, P.E.ing every @Audi driver, P.E. sentence while @Audi driver, P.E. was off doing @Audi driver, P.E. things. Then, when @Audi driver, P.E. returned from doing whatever it is that @Audi driver, P.E.s do, @Audi driver, P.E. had roughly 1000 @Audi driver, P.E. notifications. Oh lort, that was a lot of @Audi driver, P.E. fun.


----------



## ChaosMuppetPE

@Audi driver, P.E.


----------



## ChaosMuppetPE

@Audi driver, P.E.


----------



## ChaosMuppetPE

@Audi driver, P.E.


----------



## ChaosMuppetPE

@Audi driver, P.E.


----------



## ChaosMuppetPE

@Audi driver, P.E.


----------



## ChaosMuppetPE

@Audi driver, P.E.


----------



## ChaosMuppetPE

@Audi driver, P.E.


----------



## ChaosMuppetPE

@Audi driver, P.E.


----------



## ChaosMuppetPE

@Audi driver, P.E.


----------



## ChaosMuppetPE

@Audi driver, P.E.


----------



## ChaosMuppetPE

@Audi driver, P.E.


----------



## ChaosMuppetPE

@Audi driver, P.E.


----------



## ChaosMuppetPE

@Audi driver, P.E.


----------



## ChaosMuppetPE

@Audi driver, P.E.


----------



## ChaosMuppetPE

@Audi driver, P.E.


----------



## ChaosMuppetPE

@Audi driver, P.E.


----------



## ChaosMuppetPE

@Audi driver, P.E.


----------



## ChaosMuppetPE

@Audi driver, P.E.


----------



## ChaosMuppetPE

@Audi driver, P.E.


----------



## ChaosMuppetPE

@Audi driver, P.E.


----------



## ChaosMuppetPE

@Audi driver, P.E.


----------



## ChaosMuppetPE

@Audi driver, P.E.


----------



## ChaosMuppetPE

@Audi driver, P.E.


----------



## ChaosMuppetPE

@Audi driver, P.E.


----------



## ChaosMuppetPE

@Audi driver, P.E.


----------



## ChaosMuppetPE

@Audi driver, P.E.


----------



## ChaosMuppetPE

@Audi driver, P.E. though the brute force of empiricism, I have determined that it takes exactly 25 @Audi driver, P.E.'s to constitute 1 page of @Audi driver, P.E. notifications on EB. Now that you know, you're all welcome and as G.I. Joe once said "Knowing is half the battle."

Hey does anyone remember that show "Reading Rainbow" that used to air on PBS? That show was crazy. Especially this episode. It makes me feel weird inside. Skip to 9:30.


----------



## JayKay PE

This seems like a poor idea.  But I'll let it stand.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

You know what. I think I'm going to abstain from voting, just because I want to see how this plays out.


----------



## JayKay PE

Time!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Christmas


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Ooooo...*rubs hands impatiently*


----------



## RBHeadge PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> I’m mafia.


ditto


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

RBHeadge PE said:


> ditto


Hello, fellow mafioso!


----------



## ChaosMuppetPE

Hey, errbody! Let's take a ride through my recommended youtube videos!


----------



## ChaosMuppetPE

JayKay PE said:


> This seems like a poor idea.  But I'll let it stand.


Those are the only kinds of ideas I have, my friend.


----------



## ChaosMuppetPE




----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

> 1 hour ago, ChaosMuppetPE said:
> 
> @Audi driver, P.E. though the brute force of empiricism, I have determined that it takes exactly 25 @Audi driver, P.E.'s to constitute 1 page of @Audi driver, P.E. notifications on EB. Now that you know, you're all welcome and as G.I. Joe once said "Knowing is half the battle."
> 
> Hey does anyone remember that show "Reading Rainbow" that used to air on PBS? That show was crazy. Especially this episode. It makes me feel weird inside. Skip to 9:30.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

> 1 hour ago, ChaosMuppetPE said:
> 
> Hey does anyone remember that show "Reading Rainbow" that used to air on PBS? That show was crazy. Especially this episode. It makes me feel weird inside. Skip to 9:30.



Wow, this is. Completely different watch now that I'm ~30 years older.


----------



## JayKay PE

Flour, sugar, and bits of dough and chocolate chips fly back and forth across the warehouse sized room as thirteen bakers attempt to beat the clock in this years special holiday edition of EB Ultimate Baker!  The last round is well underway and there has already been an unfortunate incident with apple corer, where @chart94 attempted to help @squaretaper PE and almost took off their pinky, as well as the headcheese sandwich that @blybrook PE decided to make half-way through the round...which required all parties to leave the area due to the smell lingering and unpleasantly mixing with the smell of baked goods. 

@tj_PE, an amateur baker who runs a dance studio when they're not attempting a new pie recipe, attempts to trip @NikR as they're running back to the storage room for more peppermints.  A snarl of frustration, and a handful of powdered sugar blown into @tj_PE's face, has the other baker quickly back on track.  Of course the advantage is quickly lost when they realize that their oven hasn't been on and their cakes are far behind schedule.

The three judges for this event are avidly watching the bakers run around like chickens with their heads cut off, pointing out proper knife work and improper footwear.

@RBHeadge PE, the famous chef that revolutionized the use of mini-nuclear reactors in the home and for cooking, rests their chin on their folded hands.  Next to them is @Audi driver, P.E., steely-eyed bread baker who raises loaves of many types when they leave their workshop.  The final judge is @ChebyshevII PE, Instagram personality worth an ridiculous amount of money due to the severity of their cheekbones.  They have never been seen eating anything in public, so this was going to be a treat for the viewers.

Five minutes left, and there is a ruckus at the back of the room.  A gathering of four bakers have surrounding a single other.  It seems @Will.I.Am has grabbed the last package of almond paste, which is a vital component in the bakes planned by @squaretaper PE, @leggo PE, @blybrook PE, and @NikR (who had ditched the cakes that never rose and was now attempting a last minute 'Hail Mary'-bake).  There is a scuffle, a cry, and then they quickly disperse, @leggo PE being the one to triumphantly have yanked the package from @Will.I.Am's limp hands. 

The body left behind has been 'cookie-cuttered', large chunks of their flesh taken out in festive shapes of Christmas trees and stars.  There is even a little gingerbread man-shaped chunk taken out of the column of @Will.I.Am's neck.  A piping bag, previously filled with a super decadent buttercream, has been forced down their throat to muffle their screams and crushed toffee has been used to block their nostrils.  As the other bakers return to their ovens, one yelping at the state of their caramel, a production crew member drapes a bright blue tarp over the body.

As time is called, the bakers aggressively raise their hands in the air as they stop piping and the bakes are brought to the back room to be judged.

"What was @Will.I.Am making before they were eliminated?" Asked @Audi driver, P.E., who was taking a bite of the mulled wine spice flour-less chocolate cake with a cinnamon orange creme  that had been submitted by @ChaosMuppetPE.

@RBHeadge PE shrugged.  "Looked like it was going to be a peppermint mocha doughnut with peppermint crack, fried mint, and a mocha chip coffee"

"That does make sense, based on their occupation.  Too bad them being eliminated means...this gets through."  @ChebyshevII PE frowns at the headcheese danish that had been submitted for judging and places it back on the plate, untouched.

The other two judges nod in agreement before digging into the other desserts submitted for their review.  Too bad they didn't have to actually do anything this round.  Maybe the next judging would allow more input.

@Will.I.Am was the cop

The remaining players are:

@tj_PE, @leggo PE, @jean15paul_PE, @blybrook PE, @chart94, @NikR, @LyceeFruit, @txjennah PE, @Ranger1316, @squaretaper PE, @ChaosMuppetPE, and @MadamPirate

The final vote was:

4 @Will.I.Am
1 @NikR
1 @squaretaper PE
1 @blybrook PE


----------



## JayKay PE

I...I don't want to be  milk maker anymore.  Thanks, @ChaosMuppetPE, I hate it.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Good job guys!

:Locolaugh:


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

This is what happens when you submit head cheese. Don’t EVER go with the head cheese.


----------



## blybrook PE

Limburger is better than head cheese


----------



## JayKay PE

Guys, I will be writing the morning 'death update story' soon, but I forgot I have a large meeting this morning of all departments, so it might be a little late. Please keep voting/playing, I've included the 'important details' below:

@jean15paul_PE was killed by the mafia last night.

The remaining players are:

@tj_PE, @leggo PE,  @blybrook PE, @chart94, @NikR, @LyceeFruit, @txjennah PE, @Ranger1316, @squaretaper PE, @ChaosMuppetPE, and @MadamPirate


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Wait, why me.


----------



## NikR_PE

Will.I.Am said:


> You know what. I think I'm going to abstain from voting, just because I want to see how this plays out.


Why? You must have investigated someone yesterday. you could have teamed with them (if they were townie) or against them.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

NikR said:


> Why? You must have investigated someone yesterday. you could have teamed with them (if they were townie) or against them.


I was already down 4 votes with 7 minutes to go...  :dunno:


----------



## NikR_PE

Votes can change quickly.  We just need a reason


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

JayKay PE said:


> Flour, sugar, and bits of dough and chocolate chips fly back and forth across the warehouse sized room as thirteen bakers attempt to beat the clock in this years special holiday edition of EB Ultimate Baker!  The last round is well underway and there has already been an unfortunate incident with apple corer, where @chart94 attempted to help @squaretaper PE and almost took off their pinky, as well as the headcheese sandwich that @blybrook PE decided to make half-way through the round...which required all parties to leave the area due to the smell lingering and unpleasantly mixing with the smell of baked goods.
> 
> @tj_PE, an amateur baker who runs a dance studio when they're not attempting a new pie recipe, attempts to trip @NikR as they're running back to the storage room for more peppermints.  A snarl of frustration, and a handful of powdered sugar blown into @tj_PE's face, has the other baker quickly back on track.  Of course the advantage is quickly lost when they realize that their oven hasn't been on and their cakes are far behind schedule.
> 
> The three judges for this event are avidly watching the bakers run around like chickens with their heads cut off, pointing out proper knife work and improper footwear.
> 
> @RBHeadge PE, the famous chef that revolutionized the use of mini-nuclear reactors in the home and for cooking, rests their chin on their folded hands.  Next to them is @Audi driver, P.E., steely-eyed bread baker who raises loaves of many types when they leave their workshop.  The final judge is @ChebyshevII PE, Instagram personality worth an ridiculous amount of money due to the severity of their cheekbones.  They have never been seen eating anything in public, so this was going to be a treat for the viewers.
> 
> Five minutes left, and there is a ruckus at the back of the room.  A gathering of four bakers have surrounding a single other.  It seems @Will.I.Am has grabbed the last package of almond paste, which is a vital component in the bakes planned by @squaretaper PE, @leggo PE, @blybrook PE, and @NikR (who had ditched the cakes that never rose and was now attempting a last minute 'Hail Mary'-bake).  There is a scuffle, a cry, and then they quickly disperse, @leggo PE being the one to triumphantly have yanked the package from @Will.I.Am's limp hands.
> 
> The body left behind has been 'cookie-cuttered', large chunks of their flesh taken out in festive shapes of Christmas trees and stars.  There is even a little gingerbread man-shaped chunk taken out of the column of @Will.I.Am's neck.  A piping bag, previously filled with a super decadent buttercream, has been forced down their throat to muffle their screams and crushed toffee has been used to block their nostrils.  As the other bakers return to their ovens, one yelping at the state of their caramel, a production crew member drapes a bright blue tarp over the body.
> 
> As time is called, the bakers aggressively raise their hands in the air as they stop piping and the bakes are brought to the back room to be judged.
> 
> "What was @Will.I.Am making before they were eliminated?" Asked @Audi driver, P.E., who was taking a bite of the mulled wine spice flour-less chocolate cake with a cinnamon orange creme  that had been submitted by @ChaosMuppetPE.
> 
> @RBHeadge PE shrugged.  "Looked like it was going to be a peppermint mocha doughnut with peppermint crack, fried mint, and a mocha chip coffee"
> 
> "That does make sense, based on their occupation.  Too bad them being eliminated means...this gets through."  @ChebyshevII PE frowns at the headcheese danish that had been submitted for judging and places it back on the plate, untouched.
> 
> The other two judges nod in agreement before digging into the other desserts submitted for their review.  Too bad they didn't have to actually do anything this round.  Maybe the next judging would allow more input.
> 
> @Will.I.Am was the cop
> 
> The remaining players are:
> 
> @tj_PE, @leggo PE, @jean15paul_PE, @blybrook PE, @chart94, @NikR, @LyceeFruit, @txjennah PE, @Ranger1316, @squaretaper PE, @ChaosMuppetPE, and @MadamPirate
> 
> The final vote was:
> 
> 4 @Will.I.Am
> 1 @NikR
> 1 @squaretaper PE
> 1 @blybrook PE


tldr


----------



## txjennah PE

Oh lmao @ChebyshevII PE I voted for you and you're not even playing. It's that kind of week.


----------



## txjennah PE

Is there a town dunce role


----------



## User1

Will.I.Am said:


> Really, guys? I'm definitely not Mafia.


i hope you at least told someone what you discovered last night so it can be used to determine who dun been maf!


----------



## User1

I completely missed logging in last night when I got home  

@JayKay PE I vote for @squaretaper PE since they initiated the vote for our doc to be dedded. We must avenge. CHANGE MY MIND


----------



## txjennah PE

"They have never been seen eating anything in public, so this was going to be a treat for the viewers." LMAO @JayKay PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE

@JayKay PE I tentatively vote for @Ranger1316!


----------



## chart94 PE

IM STILL GOING AFTER @squaretaper PE!!!! MY FROSTING TASTES LIKE SALT! SOMEONE HAS MESSED WITH IT!!!!!! @JayKay PE


----------



## JayKay PE

It’s during the commercial break in-between rounds that the next elimination occurred.  There were rumors that @jean15paul_PE was planning on making an amaretto butter cake with cream cheese frosting, topped with peanut brittle, as the next bake.  A general murmur went up among the bakers who were taking a coffee break, grumbling at the makeup being patted on their cheeks and the home baker strutting their stuff.  How dare they bake something so complex this early in the completion?  HOW DARE THEY?  Next thing you know they'd be using an immersion mixer and making stiff peaks!  THE NERVE.

There are a few less-than-kind comments, and even fewer murderous thoughts, but it only takes one thought to take hold and action to occur.

[SIZE= 10.5pt]Later, as [/SIZE]head-shots[SIZE= 10.5pt] are being taken for the personal-blips, nobody notices that @jean15paul_PE is missing, or that they don’t attend the friendly banter-session that had been carefully crafted by the director specifically for filming.[/SIZE][COLOR= rgb(53, 60, 65)]  [/COLOR][SIZE= 10.5pt]One assistant thinks the other is taking care of it, while the other assistant is too busy rounding up the judges (who somehow found the next rounds secret ingredient [Jingle Juice] and were now heartily on the way to being sloshed just in time for filming).[/SIZE][COLOR= rgb(53, 60, 65)]  [/COLOR][SIZE= 10.5pt]When everyone is returning to their baking stations, already sweating, @jean15paul_PE is finally noted to be gone.[/SIZE]

One person saw them in the bathroom.  Someone else thought they had seen the other baker walking off-set, cellphone pressed firmly against their head with a frown.  A few people corroborated on a story of seeing @jean15paul_PE following a shady figure into a storage closet, but that was proven to be a lie when searching of said closets only turned up an intern covertly trying to eat their lunch and the daily boom-mic orgy.

Of course, the show must go on, so they press forward.  The director is already imagining a tear-filled segment when @jean15paul_PE is told they may be potentially eliminated due to their tardiness.

It’s after they film the judges’ reactions to the last rounds desserts that they find @jean15paul_PE’s body stuffed in the blast freezer.  As they removed their body an arm snapped off and went sliding across the floor, almost tripping one of the camera operators.  Obviously, nothing could be used for the final cut, which meant some tactful editing would need to be done to imply @jean15paul_PE returned home to care for their elderly, cancer-ridden, mother.

Best to film some more food porn shots to make up for the gap.

[SIZE= 12.6667px]@jean15paul_PE [/SIZE]was killed by the mafia last night.

The remaining players are:

@tj_PEhttps://engineerboards.com/profile/32589-tj_pe/, @leggo PE,  @blybrook PE, @chart94, @NikR, @LyceeFruit, @txjennah PE, @Ranger1316, @squaretaper PE, @ChaosMuppetPE, and @MadamPirate


----------



## JayKay PE

Current vote:

2 @squaretaper PE (tj, chart)

1 @Ranger1316 (MadamP)


----------



## Ranger1316

tj_PE said:


> I completely missed logging in last night when I got home
> 
> @JayKay PE I vote for @squaretaper PE since they initiated the vote for our doc to be dedded. We must avenge. CHANGE MY MIND


@JayKay PE I vote for @squaretaper PE because this makes sense lol

I is townfolk btw


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

JayKay PE said:


> Current vote:
> 
> 2 @squaretaper PE (tj, chart)
> 
> 1 @Ranger1316 (MadamP)


tldr


----------



## JayKay PE

Audi driver said:


> tldr


tl


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

my amaretto butter cake would have been DELICIOUS!


----------



## blybrook PE

Looking at who didn't vote or compete yesterday, there's a wide range of folks to choose from. Vote yesterday was horrible, and tapatalk really screwed up how my vote posted (was stuck in traffic when posted).

Until further notice: @JayKay PE, I vote for @ChaosMuppetPE for voting for a judge and not a contestant.


----------



## JayKay PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> my amaretto butter cake would have been DELICIOUS!


Too bad the following round was for swiss rolls, which you are notoriously bad at.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

I super recommend not voting me off. Just sayin'.


----------



## JayKay PE

Current vote:

3 @squaretaper PE (tj, chart, ranger)

1 @Ranger1316 (MadamP)

1 @ChaosMuppetPE (bly)


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

JayKay PE said:


> Too bad the following round was for swiss rolls, which you are notoriously bad at.


That's because Swiss rolls suck. But my Petit four game is on point.


----------



## JayKay PE

squaretaper PE said:


> I super recommend not voting me off. Just sayin'.


@mod talk - Voting to kill others is a thing here.  Please feel free to vote and kill others.


----------



## JayKay PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> That's because Swiss rolls suck. But my Petit four game is on point.


HOW.  DARE.  YOU.  PUMPKIN SWISS ROLLS WITH CREAM CHEESE FILLING IS THE BOMB.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

@tj_PE @chart94 @Ranger1316 I super recommend not voting me off. I am not mafia. You will feel silly if I'm lynched.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

I'm trying to plead with the townsfolk to pick someone else to kill. They will live to regret their choice! Don't do it!


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

@JayKay PE I vote for @ChaosMuppetPE


----------



## User1

squaretaper PE said:


> I'm trying to plead with the townsfolk to pick someone else to kill. They will live to regret their choice! Don't do it!


help convince us to change our minds! I literally said it in the post ♥


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

tj_PE said:


> help convince us to change our minds! I literally said it in the post ♥


We dedded our cop (oops!). I'm just being a billion percent truthful in that I am not mafia! I am a useful and productive member of society.


----------



## User1

JayKay PE said:


> HOW.  DARE.  YOU.  PUMPKIN SWISS ROLLS WITH CREAM CHEESE FILLING IS THE BOMB.


i had the one from costco was not a fan


----------



## JayKay PE

tj_PE said:


> i had the one from costco was not a fan


Ew.  No.  Swiss rolls always taste much better when they are made at home and not purchased.  Swiss rolls get a weird...surface texture when they're left out for too long.


----------



## txjennah PE

I vote for @ChaosMuppetPE


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

JayKay PE said:


> HOW.  DARE.  YOU.  PUMPKIN SWISS ROLLS WITH CREAM CHEESE FILLING IS THE BOMB.


I am not a big fan of anything pumpkin flavored


----------



## leggo PE

@JayKay PE, I vote for @squaretaper PE, since I'm not convinced by this public plea yet. This vote is subject to change.


----------



## chart94 PE

@JayKay PE I too switch my vote to @ChaosMuppetPE with the added notion that it may change back to @squaretaper PE.....


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

@JayKay PE can I change my vote to @JayKay PE because pumpkin 

Jk, I really change my vote for @squaretaper PE because 



squaretaper PE said:


> I am a useful and productive member of society.


is definitely a lie so he HAS to be mafia.


----------



## JayKay PE

txjennah PE said:


> I vote for @ChaosMuppetPE


pssst.  is this a real vote?  You have to @ me for it to count.


----------



## txjennah PE

JayKay PE said:


> pssst.  is this a real vote?  You have to @ me for it to count.


Haha oops.  HOW DO I MAFIA.  yes @JayKay PE this is my vote, and I checked to make sure he's playing this time


----------



## JayKay PE

Current vote:

4 @squaretaper PE (tj, ranger, lycee, leggo)

1 @Ranger1316 (MadamP)

3 @ChaosMuppetPEhttps://engineerboards.com/profile/36356-chaosmuppetpe/ (bly, chart, txjennah)


----------



## ChaosMuppetPE

Hmm. What did I do to garner so much suspicion. I thought everyone would like my youtube videos...  Here is an educational video for all of you history buffs.


----------



## ChaosMuppetPE

@JayKay PE, in the interest of saving my very *NON-MAFIA* life, I will vote for @squaretaper PE. Though this makes me sad and I am a fellow dog lover, my sense of self preservation has overridden my capacity for compassion.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

ChaosMuppetPE said:


> @JayKay PE, in the interest of saving my very *NON-MAFIA* life, I will vote for @squaretaper PE. Though this makes me sad and I am a fellow dog lover, my sense of self preservation has overridden my capacity for compassion.


OT: did you see all of the dog pics in the SPAM thread yesterday!?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Okie dokie! You will be sorrieeeeee....

Also, how is the new doggo @LyceeFruit? Still at the vet? (sorry, still OT, but too bad)


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Somehow I suspect the mafia is evading suspicion

... based on zero reasons and just gut feel.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

@JayKay PE, @MadamPirate has been quiet. Too quiet. This is my vote.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

squaretaper PE said:


> @JayKay PE, @MadamPirate has been quiet. Too quiet. This is my vote.


That's because MadamPirate is swamped at work.


----------



## leggo PE

There are a LOT of players this round. It's hard to figure anything out about anyone, especially when we accidentally killed the cop on the first day.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

squaretaper PE said:


> Okie dokie! You will be sorrieeeeee....
> 
> Also, how is the new doggo @LyceeFruit? Still at the vet? (sorry, still OT, but too bad)


I picked her up yesterday. She's still positive for hookworms. And positive for giardia (or however it's spelled) so yeah, that's where we're at.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

leggo PE said:


> There are a LOT of players this round. It's hard to figure anything out about anyone, especially when we accidentally killed the cop on the first day.


That was all me. My bad. Sorry @Will.I.Am. It's the blind leading the blind here.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

leggo PE said:


> There are a LOT of players this round. It's hard to figure anything out about anyone, especially when we accidentally killed the cop on the first day.


Isn't that a good thing? All of the player, not killing off the cop (since who will save us!?)


----------



## leggo PE

LyceeFruit said:


> Isn't that a good thing? All of the player, not killing off the cop (since who will save us!?)


This statement is very confusing to me. Are you saying killing off the cop is a good thing? Or that it's just good there are a lot of players?

Yes, having a lot of players is fun! It's just hard to figure out what everyone is because there are more people to try to keep track of.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

leggo PE said:


> This statement is very confusing to me. Are you saying killing off the cop is a good thing? Or that it's just good there are a lot of players?


I tohught I had it worded it right to avoid confusion lol.

I meant good to have a lot of players, definitely not good about the cop


----------



## ChaosMuppetPE

Hey @Audi driver, P.E., this is my 500th post! Approximately half of them are for @Audi driver, P.E.!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

LyceeFruit said:


> Isn't that a good thing? All of the player, not killing off the cop (since who will save us!?)


Technically, there's still a doctor out there who can save us.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Plot twist: there are two cops and I'm the other one.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

MadamPirate said:


> That's because MadamPirate is swamped at work.


Who?


----------



## leggo PE

LyceeFruit said:


> I tohught I had it worded it right to avoid confusion lol.
> 
> I meant good to have a lot of players, definitely not good about the cop


That is an important clarification.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

ChaosMuppetPE said:


> Hey @Audi driver, P.E., this is my 500th post! Approximately half of them are for @Audi driver, P.E.!


Oh.


----------



## User1

sooooooooooooooooooo what are we doing?


----------



## NikR_PE

@JayKay PE what the current vote tally?


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Audi driver said:


> Who?


Meeeeeeeee.

who is not Mafia.


----------



## ChaosMuppetPE

Audi driver said:


> Oh.


hi-o


----------



## ChaosMuppetPE

ha.. haha. ha. oh shit.


----------



## JayKay PE

NikR said:


> @JayKay PE what the current vote tally?


Current vote:

5 @squaretaper PE (tj, ranger, lycee, leggo, chaos)

1 @Ranger1316 (MadamP)

3 @ChaosMuppetPE (bly, chart, txjennah)

1 @MadamPirate (square)


----------



## JayKay PE

Audi driver said:


> Oh.


It's a compliment.  Chaos just wants Audi-sempai to notice them.


----------



## JayKay PE

ChaosMuppetPE said:


> ha.. haha. ha. oh shit.
> 
> *video snip*


I laughed, but then realized pretty quickly that I couldn't do any of the things these ballet dancers were doing due to being physically unfit.  Sobering thought that I can never be awesome skateboard dude adding ambiance noise to en pointe battle dance.


----------



## NikR_PE

ChaosMuppetPE said:


> ha.. haha. ha. oh shit.


Wtf did I just watch?

@JayKay PE i vote for @ChaosMuppetPE


----------



## JayKay PE

Current vote:

5 @squaretaper PE (tj, ranger, lycee, leggo, chaos)

1 @Ranger1316 (MadamP)

4 @ChaosMuppetPE (bly, chart, txjennah, NikR)

1 @MadamPirate (square)


----------



## ChaosMuppetPE

NikR said:


> Wtf did I just watch?
> 
> @JayKay PE i vote for @ChaosMuppetPE


I thought we were friends... That hurts me right in the protruding metal appendage...


----------



## ChaosMuppetPE

Guys, just cause I'm an oddball doesn't mean I'm a mobster.


----------



## ChaosMuppetPE

Where is @RBHeadge PE? Please use your statistical analytic superpower capabilities to defend me sir!


----------



## User1

ChaosMuppetPE said:


> Where is @RBHeadge PE? Please use your statistical analytic superpower capabilities to defend me sir!


he's in training i think


----------



## Ranger1316

Tempted to switch votes....


----------



## JayKay PE

30-minutes!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Seriously people, change your votes. I am not mafia!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

If you hold out to the end, you'll see. I. Am. Not. Mafia.


----------



## ChaosMuppetPE

squaretaper PE said:


> If you hold out to the end, you'll see. I. Am. Not. Mafia.


This ^ is exactly what I would say if I were mafia... Not sure I can trust you, amigo.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

In about 25 minutes you five are gonna feel pretty silly.


----------



## JayKay PE

I am smelly and tired from the gym, haven't showered yet, and I want dinner.

BAH.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

JayKay PE said:


> I am smelly and tired from the gym, haven't showered yet, and I want dinner.
> 
> BAH.


Hand san. Apply liberally.


----------



## ChaosMuppetPE

squaretaper PE said:


> In about 25 minutes you five are gonna feel pretty silly.


I really didn't have a choice, my friend. I hate that it has to end like this, it's not that I didn't see us going places. You really are a good person and I'm sure there's someone out there for you. It's just that our society has placed these restrictions upon us and at this point in my life, I feel like I have to move on.


----------



## ChaosMuppetPE

JayKay PE said:


> I am smelly and tired from the gym, haven't showered yet, and I want dinner.
> 
> BAH.


Cool frijoles. I am currently practicing hip thrusting on my squeaky wheeled skate board.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

I am not mafia. I am not mafia. I am SUPER NOT mafia.


----------



## ChaosMuppetPE

squaretaper PE said:


> I am not mafia. I am not mafia. I am SUPER NOT mafia.


Well, I know I'm not. Didn't stop everyone from voting for me. I just want to live my life and expose your occular spheroids to weird youtube content. C'mon people.


----------



## JayKay PE

squaretaper PE said:


> Hand san. Apply liberally.


Allll over mah faeeec.


----------



## JayKay PE

ChaosMuppetPE said:


> Cool frijoles. I am currently practicing hip thrusting on my squeaky wheeled skate board.


Dude.  So jealous right now.


----------



## ChaosMuppetPE

@JayKay PE, lather up...


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Welp, 4 minutes to go. Don't say I didn't warn y'alls.


----------



## JayKay PE

Time!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

I ded.


----------



## ChaosMuppetPE

The suspense is killing me. @JayKay PE, please tell me @squaretaper PE is a member of an underground ring of illegal pharmaceutical salesmen.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Please, please. I prefer the term 'street pharmacist.'


----------



## ChaosMuppetPE

squaretaper PE said:


> Please, please. I prefer the term 'street pharmacist.'


Maybe prohibited product peddler?


----------



## ChaosMuppetPE

Here's a little something to occupy all of us while we wait for the official count.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

ChaosMuppetPE said:


> Maybe prohibited product peddler?


As someone with an actual English degree, one key to good writing is to always avoid alliteration.


----------



## JayKay PE

squaretaper PE said:


> As someone with an actual English degree, one key to good writing is to always avoid alliteration.


...

*deletes some of story and goes into re-write mode*


----------



## ChaosMuppetPE

squaretaper PE said:


> As someone with an actual English degree, one key to good writing is to always avoid alliteration.


I actually adore alliteration and always appreciate accumulating alphabetical asymmetries.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

I are so ded now. So liberate.


----------



## ChaosMuppetPE

Japanese people are scary.


----------



## JayKay PE

Disaster strikes during the brownie round.

A faulty Pyrex, no longer made of borosilicate and instead the still highly suspect soda-lime, explodes when @ChaosMuppetPE takes their...questionable brownies out of the oven.  Luckily, their eyes are closed when they toss the dish to the side, preventing them losing their vision, but not everyone is so lucky from the subsequent spray of hot glass shards mixed with molten chocolate .

A cameraman groans as they limply drape their arms over a huge piece of glass  sticking out of their side.  A huge vat of whipped cream topping has been knocked over during the event, making the floor a slippery mess, and someone is attempting to wipe up the light pink-tinted foam.  The judges look slightly queasy, but don't move from their perches.  God knows what would happen to their image, and the competition paycheck, if they didn't anything outside their contract?

'Medic!  MEDIC!' Someone yells, only to groan when the movement causes the tear in the  corner of their mouth to open further towards their ear.  Blood fountains down towards their chin as they clamp their hand over the flesh that is barely holding together by bits of skin, the motion causing their tongue to push against their hand in a futile attempt to escape.  A garbled sound produces globs of spittle, which causes the remaining chefs to cover their bakes in an attempt to prevent cross-contamination.

They did not prevent cross-contamination.

There is an awkward pause until the director pipes up, "Where is @squaretaper PE?  This was part of their contract to actually respond to an emergency when a real emergency happened!"

As one, everyone turns to the epicenter of the bakeware explosion.

Tiny-pinpricks of light cover @squaretaper PE, almost looking like edible glitter under the high-powered studio lighting.  They had landed on their side, slumped over, and a pool of blood slowly begins to form from the multiple slivers that had occurred all over their body.  Vacant eyes stare forward and nobody wants to look too closely to see if those are tears or shards of glass rimming their eyes.

"Wait, one of the bakers was the on-site medic?  That doesn't...seem very well planned?"  @ChebyshevII PE questioned from their stool, tilting back in an attempt to prevent the pool of blood from touching their loafers that were gifted to them by someone ultra-famous that they couldn't say outside of DMs.

@RBHeadge PE shrugs, "I heard it was a budget matter."  @RBHeadge PE knew a lot about budgets.  They were quite smart in running their brand in most major cities around the world.  There was even a rumor they could convert currency and somehow always had the right exchange rate.

"What?"

"It was so they could pay us more to come watch this debacle." @Audi driver, P.E. drawls, tapping the tabletop so the intern assigned to the judges could refill their glass with a refreshing prosecco.  Drinking was the only thing that made this whole thing worthwhile.  That and the free hotel.

"Oh.  In that case, perfectly acceptable," @ChebyshevII PE responds, flipping out their phone so they can take a picture of their smiling reflection in a pool of blood with an artfully placed slice of devil's food cake within the frame.

#dying4aslice

@squaretaper PE was the doctor

The remaining players are:

@tj_PE, @leggo PE, @blybrook PE, @chart94, @NikR, @LyceeFruit, @txjennah PE, @Ranger1316, @ChaosMuppetPE, and @MadamPirate

The final vote was:

5 @squaretaper PE

4 @ChaosMuppetPE

1 @Ranger1316

1 @MadamPirate


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

I. Told. You. People.


----------



## ChaosMuppetPE

squaretaper PE said:


> I. Told. You. People.


CHIT.


----------



## NikR_PE

squaretaper PE said:


> I. Told. You. People.


I was hoping someone else would vote chaos and there would at least be a coin flip.


----------



## ChaosMuppetPE

NikR said:


> I was hoping someone else would vote chaos and there would at least be a coin flip.


Why the hate boner for me?


----------



## User1

NikR said:


> I was hoping someone else would vote chaos and there would at least be a coin flip.


Noone asked!


----------



## blybrook PE

Both the doc and the cop have been given early (and permanent) retirement. 

Are the townies going to let the mafia win the competition?


----------



## User1

I don't know what to do. Deadline going out tomorrow at noon so imma go back to my initial vote. @JayKay PEI I vote for @NikRtomorrow until I note otherwise. I also suspect... Everyone else. Lol ugh.


----------



## NikR_PE

ChaosMuppetPE said:


> Why the hate boner for me?


Nothing against you. But have no idea who mafia is. So wanted to just leave to chance.

This reply is not for @tj_PE as she is being mean to me.


----------



## NikR_PE

NikR said:


> Nothing against you. But have no idea who mafia is. So wanted to just leave to chance.
> 
> This reply is not for @tj_PE as she is being mean to me.


WTH. You voted out the doc.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Yasss. For the record, I gave ample, and I mean AMPLE, warning.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

> 3 hours ago, ChaosMuppetPE said:
> 
> ha.. haha. ha. oh shit.



This makes me believe more and more that the Old Testament of the Bible is right.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

ChaosMuppetPE said:


> Where is @RBHeadge PE? Please use your statistical analytic superpower capabilities to defend me sir!


In training, in the desert, with limited cellphone service


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Dagnabbit, we murdered both the cop and the doctor!

Who voted for @squaretaper PE first, eh?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

@RBHeadge PE looks like the game needs us.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

JayKay PE said:


> @Will.I.Am was the cop






JayKay PE said:


> @squaretaper PE was the doctor


----------



## RBHeadge PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> @RBHeadge PE looks like the game needs us.


Agreed, I'm awarding 1/5th of the immunity spatula to whomever makes the best pretzel. Contestants have 45 minutes and can only use the ingredients found in Cupboard 'C'.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

blybrook PE said:


> Both the doc and the cop have been given early (and permanent) retirement.
> 
> Are the townies going to let the mafia win the competition?


Yes.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE




----------



## chart94 PE

@tj_PE https://getyarn.io/yarn-clip/fe0a7377-0737-4e97-9545-eba6ae8a4314


----------



## chart94 PE

I vote for @tj_PE @JayKay PE!


----------



## JayKay PE

Will.I.Am said:


> View attachment 14386


As someone attempting to mod this: Yes.


----------



## JayKay PE

*squinty eyes at everyone still alive*

*squinty eyes at slip of paper with roles*

Huh.


----------



## NikR_PE

JayKay PE said:


> *squinty eyes at everyone still alive*
> 
> *squinty eyes at slip of paper with roles*
> 
> Huh.


I remember looking at that piece of paper after every vote and thinking "what are y'all doing". I feel ya.

And of course this is not for @tj_PE before she says noone asked.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

JayKay PE said:


> *squinty eyes at everyone still alive*
> 
> *squinty eyes at slip of paper with roles*
> 
> Huh.






NikR said:


> I remember looking at that piece of paper after every vote and thinking "what are y'all doing". I feel ya.
> 
> And of course this is not for @tj_PE before she says noone asked.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

LyceeFruit said:


> I picked her up yesterday. She's still positive for hookworms. And positive for giardia (or however it's spelled) so yeah, that's where we're at.


Giardia is nasty stuff.  My neice had it for AGES.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

vhab49_PE said:


> Giardia is nasty stuff.  My neice had it for AGES.


Yeah it is, my friend had it after her AT thru hike


----------



## User1

a) i voted for squaretaper bc they were the first to vote off the cop. i stated this when i did it.

b) I AM SO NOT MAFIA is not enough! mafia people can say the same? At least try to turn the focus somewhere else!


----------



## User1

JayKay PE said:


> Disaster strikes during the brownie round.
> 
> A faulty Pyrex, no longer made of borosilicate and instead the still highly suspect soda-lime, explodes when @ChaosMuppetPE takes their...questionable brownies out of the oven.  Luckily, their eyes are closed when they toss the dish to the side, preventing them losing their vision, but not everyone is so lucky from the subsequent spray of hot glass shards mixed with molten chocolate .
> 
> A cameraman groans as they limply drape their arms over a huge piece of glass  sticking out of their side.  A huge vat of whipped cream topping has been knocked over during the event, making the floor a slippery mess, and someone is attempting to wipe up the light pink-tinted foam.  The judges look slightly queasy, but don't move from their perches.  God knows what would happen to their image, and the competition paycheck, if they didn't anything outside their contract?
> 
> 'Medic!  MEDIC!' Someone yells, only to groan when the movement causes the tear in the  corner of their mouth to open further towards their ear.  Blood fountains down towards their chin as they clamp their hand over the flesh that is barely holding together by bits of skin, the motion causing their tongue to push against their hand in a futile attempt to escape.  A garbled sound produces globs of spittle, which causes the remaining chefs to cover their bakes in an attempt to prevent cross-contamination.
> 
> They did not prevent cross-contamination.
> 
> There is an awkward pause until the director pipes up, "Where is @squaretaper PE?  This was part of their contract to actually respond to an emergency when a real emergency happened!"
> 
> As one, everyone turns to the epicenter of the bakeware explosion.
> 
> Tiny-pinpricks of light cover @squaretaper PE, almost looking like edible glitter under the high-powered studio lighting.  They had landed on their side, slumped over, and a pool of blood slowly begins to form from the multiple slivers that had occurred all over their body.  Vacant eyes stare forward and nobody wants to look too closely to see if those are tears or shards of glass rimming their eyes.
> 
> "Wait, one of the bakers was the on-site medic?  That doesn't...seem very well planned?"  @ChebyshevII PE questioned from their stool, tilting back in an attempt to prevent the pool of blood from touching their loafers that were gifted to them by someone ultra-famous that they couldn't say outside of DMs.
> 
> @RBHeadge PE shrugs, "I heard it was a budget matter."  @RBHeadge PE knew a lot about budgets.  They were quite smart in running their brand in most major cities around the world.  There was even a rumor they could convert currency and somehow always had the right exchange rate.
> 
> "What?"
> 
> "It was so they could pay us more to come watch this debacle." @Audi driver, P.E. drawls, tapping the tabletop so the intern assigned to the judges could refill their glass with a refreshing prosecco.  Drinking was the only thing that made this whole thing worthwhile.  That and the free hotel.
> 
> "Oh.  In that case, perfectly acceptable," @ChebyshevII PE responds, flipping out their phone so they can take a picture of their smiling reflection in a pool of blood with an artfully placed slice of devil's food cake within the frame.
> 
> #dying4aslice
> 
> @squaretaper PE was the doctor
> 
> The remaining players are:
> 
> @tj_PE, @leggo PE, @blybrook PE, @chart94, @NikR, @LyceeFruit, @txjennah PE, @Ranger1316, @ChaosMuppetPE, and @MadamPirate
> 
> The final vote was:
> 
> 5 @squaretaper PE
> 
> 4 @ChaosMuppetPE
> 
> 1 @Ranger1316
> 
> 1 @MadamPirate


quoting bc i can't ever find this


----------



## User1

i want to change my vote to @chart94 in retaliation but then why would mafia vote me out if i keep voting out the townies unpurposefully 

i'm a failure. you should all just get rid of me even though i'm a townie so it wouldn't help the cause.


----------



## User1

chart94 said:


> @tj_PE https://getyarn.io/yarn-clip/fe0a7377-0737-4e97-9545-eba6ae8a4314


it's so true


----------



## User1

APPARENTLY I'VE ALREADY HAD TOO MANY REACTIONS TODAY?!??????


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

JayKay PE said:


> Disaster strikes during the brownie round.
> 
> A faulty Pyrex, no longer made of borosilicate and instead the still highly suspect soda-lime, explodes when @ChaosMuppetPE takes their...questionable brownies out of the oven.  Luckily, their eyes are closed when they toss the dish to the side, preventing them losing their vision, but not everyone is so lucky from the subsequent spray of hot glass shards mixed with molten chocolate .
> 
> A cameraman groans as they limply drape their arms over a huge piece of glass  sticking out of their side.  A huge vat of whipped cream topping has been knocked over during the event, making the floor a slippery mess, and someone is attempting to wipe up the light pink-tinted foam.  The judges look slightly queasy, but don't move from their perches.  God knows what would happen to their image, and the competition paycheck, if they didn't anything outside their contract?
> 
> 'Medic!  MEDIC!' Someone yells, only to groan when the movement causes the tear in the  corner of their mouth to open further towards their ear.  Blood fountains down towards their chin as they clamp their hand over the flesh that is barely holding together by bits of skin, the motion causing their tongue to push against their hand in a futile attempt to escape.  A garbled sound produces globs of spittle, which causes the remaining chefs to cover their bakes in an attempt to prevent cross-contamination.
> 
> They did not prevent cross-contamination.
> 
> There is an awkward pause until the director pipes up, "Where is @squaretaper PE?  This was part of their contract to actually respond to an emergency when a real emergency happened!"
> 
> As one, everyone turns to the epicenter of the bakeware explosion.
> 
> Tiny-pinpricks of light cover @squaretaper PE, almost looking like edible glitter under the high-powered studio lighting.  They had landed on their side, slumped over, and a pool of blood slowly begins to form from the multiple slivers that had occurred all over their body.  Vacant eyes stare forward and nobody wants to look too closely to see if those are tears or shards of glass rimming their eyes.
> 
> "Wait, one of the bakers was the on-site medic?  That doesn't...seem very well planned?"  @ChebyshevII PE questioned from their stool, tilting back in an attempt to prevent the pool of blood from touching their loafers that were gifted to them by someone ultra-famous that they couldn't say outside of DMs.
> 
> @RBHeadge PE shrugs, "I heard it was a budget matter."  @RBHeadge PE knew a lot about budgets.  They were quite smart in running their brand in most major cities around the world.  There was even a rumor they could convert currency and somehow always had the right exchange rate.
> 
> "What?"
> 
> "It was so they could pay us more to come watch this debacle." @Audi driver, P.E. drawls, tapping the tabletop so the intern assigned to the judges could refill their glass with a refreshing prosecco.  Drinking was the only thing that made this whole thing worthwhile.  That and the free hotel.
> 
> "Oh.  In that case, perfectly acceptable," @ChebyshevII PE responds, flipping out their phone so they can take a picture of their smiling reflection in a pool of blood with an artfully placed slice of devil's food cake within the frame.
> 
> #dying4aslice
> 
> @squaretaper PE was the doctor
> 
> The remaining players are:
> 
> @tj_PE, @leggo PE, @blybrook PE, @chart94, @NikR, @LyceeFruit, @txjennah PE, @Ranger1316, @ChaosMuppetPE, and @MadamPirate
> 
> The final vote was:
> 
> 5 @squaretaper PE
> 
> 4 @ChaosMuppetPE
> 
> 1 @Ranger1316
> 
> 1 @MadamPirate


This is gold. I nominate @JayKay PE for a Booker Prize.


----------



## ChaosMuppetPE

MadamPirate said:


> Dagnabbit, we murdered both the cop and the doctor!
> 
> Who voted for @squaretaper PE first, eh?


Dunno, I was last and was forced to do so as a survival tactic.


----------



## ChaosMuppetPE

They say there is a fine line between genius and insanity. Pretty sure I missed that line by a mile.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

tj_PE said:


> APPARENTLY I'VE ALREADY HAD TOO MANY REACTIONS TODAY?!??????


there's a limit on giving reactions?!


----------



## User1

LyceeFruit said:


> there's a limit on giving reactions?!


I feel like I've been limited before but I don't remember the reason


----------



## User1

oh, maybe it's just within a certain amount of time like they don't want me spammin


----------



## RBHeadge PE

JayKay PE said:


> As someone attempting to mod this: Yes.


Think of it this way: it's two less PM threads that you need to read everyday. And you can prewrite the nightkill narrative as soon as mafia send you their choice.


----------



## JayKay PE

After removing the bodies, it’s time to resume the actual competition.

Excitingly, this round is a judge challenge, so hopefully people will be thinking too hard to commit any additional murders.  @RBHeadge PE decides on cocktail-themed cakes, because so far this competition has been everything, but a party and highly decorated boozy cakes have never disappointed.  Mostly the choice has to do with @RBHeadge PE wanting alcohol and currants, which is not that bad of an idea with what has been happening.  They’re just a little less lackadaisical requesting it, as opposed to @Audi driver, P.E. and @ChebyshevII PE, who have been drinking steadily through the network-provided spirits.

The staging area had been thoroughly disinfected, yet the tangy scent of iron lingers, unable to be filtered-out by the industrial strength air movers.  The bakers work in silence, the hum of mixers background noise to the jarring chop of knives on kitchen blocks.  Every once in a while, one glances at the others, shifting their body to cover both their ingredients and their vital organs, but nobody moves…until @tj_PE realizes then need more gin (not for their bake, they’re making a whiskey-based banana pudding, but because they just like gin).

As they step away from their station everyone tenses.  Nobody moves as they walk into the storage area, which is off-stage and out of sight.  There are a few minutes of choked quiet, the air thickening like gelatin in a cooling sauce pan.  They wait.  And wait.  And wait.

Just when they expect a spray of blood to cover the fresh produce, @tj_PE comes wobbling back out from the room.  An opened bottle of Beefeater is clasped in their hand as if it’s the only thing keeping them from floating away.

As they approach their station, a thump comes from @chart94’s station.  Everyone turns, expecting the worse, but instead they find @chart94 slumped against their table.  A goofy grin stretches their face from side to side as they place their hands on the surface in an attempt to stand up.  The sigh of relief at seeing one of the other contenders drunk is palatable, especially since they were making a rum-based cake.

As everyone turns back to their bakes, some beginning the soaking process to get even more booze into the crumb, another thud comes from @chart94’s direction.  

[SIZE= 10.5pt]A [/SIZE]crew member[SIZE= 10.5pt] approaches the inebriated baker to take them off the staging area, corralling the slurring mass of uncoordinated limbs, only to have chunky vomit cover the bottom half of their legs.[/SIZE][COLOR= rgb(53, 60, 65)]  [/COLOR][SIZE= 10.5pt]Dropping the baker in disgust, their own nausea rises when they realize that pieces of the vomit look too…fresh and fleshy to have come from breakfast.[/SIZE][COLOR= rgb(53, 60, 65)]  [/COLOR][SIZE= 10.5pt]With rising horror, they watch as @chart94 begins twitching on the ground, arms clamping at their sides and a snap as a single tooth breaks off due to their teeth clenching in pain.[/SIZE]

A few seconds later and it stops, their body going rigid with a sudden finality.

It’s funny how people don’t read the labels anymore, just going for what looks familiar and may impress the judges.  It takes a forensic team that was begrudgingly allowed on set between rounds to identify the antifreeze and ricin mixture that had been carefully funneled into the rum bottle used by @chart94.  The storage inventory is donated to the poor before being repurchased for the remainder of the baking rounds.

No further testing was completed prior to the donation, but the people watching don’t need to know that.

[SIZE= 12.6667px]@chart94 [/SIZE][SIZE= 10.5pt]was killed by the mafia last night.[/SIZE]

The remaining players are:

@tj_PEhttps://engineerboards.com/profile/32589-tj_pe/, @leggo PE, @blybrook PE, @NikR, @LyceeFruit, @txjennah PE, @Ranger1316, @ChaosMuppetPE, and @MadamPirate


----------



## RBHeadge PE

NikR said:


> I remember looking at that piece of paper after every vote and thinking "what are y'all doing". I feel ya.


I only felt that way in the later rounds. The vote the first day or two is usually based on random chance so I don't fault anyone per se. Unless the townies start doing some major inferential reasoning or social engineering, they're going to be limited to random guesses for the rest of the game. They've got an uphill battle. My guess is that they'll eventually get one right. The mafia has it super easy the rest of the game. They just need to avoid unforced errors.



tj_PE said:


> APPARENTLY I'VE ALREADY HAD TOO MANY REACTIONS TODAY?!??????


Yeah, you spent a lot recc'ing @ChaosMuppetPE when he tagged @Audi driver, P.E. in like 27 posts.

I can see why the site limits the recs, but it'd be nice to be able to make it unlimited on special occasions. I'll usually run out of recs an hour into results days. I try to rec everyone who gets a pass.


----------



## JayKay PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Think of it this way: it's two less PM threads that you need to read everyday. And you can prewrite the nightkill narrative as soon as mafia send you their choice.


I'm so tired by the time I write the regular lynching that I just go to bed.  Unfortunately, I've had early meetings the last couple of days so I've been unable to hit these stories.

GOT TO STOP SETTING THAT BAR SO HIGH AND JUST DO TWO SENTENCE STORIES.


----------



## User1

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO CHARTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT


----------



## User1

ALSO I HATE GIN THIS IS ALL A LIE!


----------



## txjennah PE

@JayKay PE I vote for @ChaosMuppetPE.  @chart94 voted for them yesterday too and was axed.


----------



## JayKay PE

tj_PE said:


> ALSO I HATE GIN THIS IS ALL A LIE!


RL TJ IS NOT THE SAME AS STORY-TIME TJ.  WE'VE GONE OVER THIS MULTIPLE TIMES WITH THE BEDAZZLED KETTLEBELL AND EXPENSIVE SUNGLASSES.


----------



## JayKay PE

Current vote (because I need to be afk for a while to get something else done):

1 @ChaosMuppetPE (txjen)

@tj_PE you originally voted for @NikR, then switched to @chart94, who had an unfortunate drinking problem (and I posted too late).  Please let me know your current vote throughout the day.

Thanks!


----------



## ChaosMuppetPE

JayKay PE said:


> Current vote (because I need to be afk for a while to get something else done):
> 
> 1 @ChaosMuppetPE (txjen)
> 
> @tj_PE you originally voted for @NikR, then switched to @chart94, who had an unfortunate drinking problem (and I posted too late).  Please let me know your current vote throughout the day.
> 
> Thanks!


@txjennah PE, I can appreciate the logic, but I would've went after @NikR had I been a member of the mafia.


----------



## chart94 PE

JayKay PE said:


> After removing the bodies, it’s time to resume the actual competition.
> 
> Excitingly, this round is a judge challenge, so hopefully people will be thinking too hard to commit any additional murders.  @RBHeadge PE decides on cocktail-themed cakes, because so far this competition has been everything, but a party and highly decorated boozy cakes have never disappointed.  Mostly the choice has to do with @RBHeadge PE wanting alcohol and currants, which is not that bad of an idea with what has been happening.  They’re just a little less lackadaisical requesting it, as opposed to @Audi driver, P.E. and @ChebyshevII PE, who have been drinking steadily through the network-provided spirits.
> 
> The staging area had been thoroughly disinfected, yet the tangy scent of iron lingers, unable to be filtered-out by the industrial strength air movers.  The bakers work in silence, the hum of mixers background noise to the jarring chop of knives on kitchen blocks.  Every once in a while, one glances at the others, shifting their body to cover both their ingredients and their vital organs, but nobody moves…until @tj_PE realizes then need more gin (not for their bake, they’re making a whiskey-based banana pudding, but because they just like gin).
> 
> As they step away from their station everyone tenses.  Nobody moves as they walk into the storage area, which is off-stage and out of sight.  There are a few minutes of choked quiet, the air thickening like gelatin in a cooling sauce pan.  They wait.  And wait.  And wait.
> 
> Just when they expect a spray of blood to cover the fresh produce, @tj_PE comes wobbling back out from the room.  An opened bottle of Beefeater is clasped in their hand as if it’s the only thing keeping them from floating away.
> 
> As they approach their station, a thump comes from @chart94’s station.  Everyone turns, expecting the worse, but instead they find @chart94 slumped against their table.  A goofy grin stretches their face from side to side as they place their hands on the surface in an attempt to stand up.  The sigh of relief at seeing one of the other contenders drunk is palatable, especially since they were making a rum-based cake.
> 
> As everyone turns back to their bakes, some beginning the soaking process to get even more booze into the crumb, another thud comes from @chart94’s direction.
> 
> [SIZE=10.5pt]A [/SIZE]crew member[SIZE=10.5pt] approaches the inebriated baker to take them off the staging area, corralling the slurring mass of uncoordinated limbs, only to have chunky vomit cover the bottom half of their legs.[/SIZE]  [SIZE=10.5pt]Dropping the baker in disgust, their own nausea rises when they realize that pieces of the vomit look too…fresh and fleshy to have come from breakfast.[/SIZE]  [SIZE=10.5pt]With rising horror, they watch as @chart94 begins twitching on the ground, arms clamping at their sides and a snap as a single tooth breaks off due to their teeth clenching in pain.[/SIZE]
> 
> A few seconds later and it stops, their body going rigid with a sudden finality.
> 
> It’s funny how people don’t read the labels anymore, just going for what looks familiar and may impress the judges.  It takes a forensic team that was begrudgingly allowed on set between rounds to identify the antifreeze and ricin mixture that had been carefully funneled into the rum bottle used by @chart94.  The storage inventory is donated to the poor before being repurchased for the remainder of the baking rounds.
> 
> No further testing was completed prior to the donation, but the people watching don’t need to know that.
> 
> [SIZE=12.6667px]@chart94 [/SIZE][SIZE=10.5pt]was killed by the mafia last night.[/SIZE]
> 
> The remaining players are:
> 
> @tj_PEhttps://engineerboards.com/profile/32589-tj_pe/, @leggo PE, @blybrook PE, @NikR, @LyceeFruit, @txjennah PE, @Ranger1316, @ChaosMuppetPE, and @MadamPirate


I died the way i lived, drinking rum... its still always gone for some reason..


----------



## NikR_PE

ChaosMuppetPE said:


> @txjennah PE, I can appreciate the logic, but I would've went after @NikR had I been a member of the mafia.


I appreciate the logic but that would be too obvious.


----------



## chart94 PE

JayKay PE said:


> Current vote (because I need to be afk for a while to get something else done):
> 
> 1 @ChaosMuppetPE (txjen)
> 
> @tj_PE you originally voted for @NikR, then switched to @chart94, who had an unfortunate drinking problem (and I posted too late).  Please let me know your current vote throughout the day.
> 
> Thanks!


HEY NOW! ITS ONLY A PROBLEM ONCE YOU GRADUATE! wait a minute.... ITS ONLY A PROBLEM WHEN YOU GRADUATE, THEN IT BECOMES THE SOLUTION!!!


----------



## User1

@ChaosMuppetPE not personal but wtf was that video it was SO NSFW if only for the fact that it looked weird affffffffffff

@JayKay PE I vote for @ChaosMuppetPE until further notice


----------



## User1

ChaosMuppetPE said:


> @txjennah PE, I can appreciate the logic, but I would've went after @NikR had I been a member of the mafia.


why??!


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Gotta be honest. @squaretaper PE made it SO OBVIOUS that he was the doc that even if the town didn't eliminate him, the mafia would have.


----------



## chart94 PE

That part is true.


----------



## User1

i was suspicious because he kept declaring, and then was dodging my questionssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Also I've stopped clicking on @ChaosMuppetPE videos. They are going to screw up my YouTube recommendations, and I just can't deal with that in my life right now.

Edit: I know this is the wrong thread for doing this but I've been conditions like a Pavlovian dog...
TOP
:bananalama:


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> Also I've stopped clicking on @ChaosMuppetPE videos. They are going to screw up my YouTube recommendations, and I just can't deal with that in my life right now.


I started watching one last night and stopped half way thru. I was disturbed


----------



## chart94 PE

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nfWlot6h_JM


----------



## chart94 PE

my video wont embed.


----------



## NikR_PE

chart94 said:


> my video wont embed.


dont worry. Just shake it off.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

chart94 said:


> my video wont embed.


----------



## blybrook PE

@JayKay PE, current vote is for @LyceeFruit.  This may change as the day goes on, but I've got Specs to edit


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

blybrook PE said:


> @JayKay PE, current vote is for @LyceeFruit.  This may change as the day goes on, but I've got Specs to edit


Do you not enjoy aerobics competitions!? My townie heart hurts to hear this. I thought everyone was a Swiftie


----------



## leggo PE

squaretaper PE said:


> Yasss. For the record, I gave ample, and I mean AMPLE, warning.


Ugh, I'm so sorry! I wasn't on here late and had a belated birthday dinner last night, and definitely forgot to sign back on and change my vote.

I'm the worst. I'm so sorry!


----------



## NikR_PE

leggo PE said:


> Ugh, I'm so sorry! I wasn't on here late and had a belated birthday dinner last night, and definitely forgot to sign back on and change my vote.
> 
> I'm the worst. I'm so sorry!


You were the only person who voted out both @squaretaper PE and @Will.I.Am


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

I am now a spoooooky ghost! BooOOOooooo...


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE




----------



## leggo PE

NikR said:


> You were the only person who voted out both @squaretaper PE and @Will.I.Am
> 
> View attachment 14390


I'm having a terrible round. I want to give up. Maybe I won't vote today.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

squaretaper PE said:


>


----------



## JayKay PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> Also I've stopped clicking on @ChaosMuppetPE videos. They are going to screw up my YouTube recommendations, and I just can't deal with that in my life right now.
> 
> Edit: I know this is the wrong thread for doing this but I've been conditions like a Pavlovian dog...
> TOP
> :bananalama:


Ditto.  I just want to watch LoZ: Twilight Princess longplays and instead I'm getting creepy stuff.  No longer clicking on any of those videos.  *shudder*


----------



## JayKay PE

Vote update:

2 @ChaosMuppetPEhttps://engineerboards.com/profile/36356-chaosmuppetpe/ (txjen, tj)

1 @LyceeFruit (bly)


----------



## txjennah PE

I haven't watched the videos but I will not based on these comments lol.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

@JayKay PE I vote for @leggo PE, since she deaded both the cop and the doc.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Leggo My Eggo are you mafia?  How bout you Jules?


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

JayKay PE said:


> Ditto.  I just want to watch LoZ: Twilight Princess longplays and instead I'm getting creepy stuff.  No longer clicking on any of those videos.  *shudder*


Just to to your YouTube history and delete them. Everything should return to normal.

Also, awesome points for Twilight Princess longplays.


----------



## ChaosMuppetPE

tj_PE said:


> why??!


Why would I have killed @NikR? Or why did @txjennah PE vote for me?

Not being able to read people online makes this game really hard. I don't know who to suspect and now everyone hates me for supplying good old family friendly moral entertainment. It really is sad. I just want to fit in, ya know.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Agreed, I'm awarding the immunity spatula to whomever makes the best pretzel. Contestants have 45 minutes and can only use the ingredients found in Cupboard 'C'.


I've got the reaults from the pretzel immunity challenge. @chart94 prepared an excellent stuffed gorgonzolla and pepperoni pretzel. He is awarded the immunity spatula for tonights vote...ohh oooo nevermind.


----------



## chart94 PE

DAMN!! I worked so hard on that too... the secret is the gorgonzolla


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> immunity spatula


Another great band name.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

LyceeFruit said:


>




Edit: Oops, not the SPAM thread. I blame @LyceeFruit.


----------



## Supe

tj_PE said:


> ALSO I HATE GIN THIS IS ALL A LIE!


Good thing, because anyone who enjoys Beefeater deserves to be taken out by the mob.


----------



## ChaosMuppetPE

Guys. I. AM. NOT. MAFIA. If you kill me off, I will fill this feed with even odder videos and photos than I already have. There were 4 freaking votes for me. @NikR is the only one I remember because he said hateful things about my art.


----------



## leggo PE

Audi driver said:


> Leggo My Eggo are you mafia?  How bout you Jules?


No sir!


----------



## leggo PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> I've got the reaults from the pretzel immunity challenge. @chart94 prepared an excellent stuffed gorgonzolla and pepperoni pretzel. He is awarded the immunity spatula for tonights vote...ohh oooo nevermind.


Umm, have you seen my avatar?!


----------



## ChaosMuppetPE

ChaosMuppetPE said:


> Guys. I. AM. NOT. MAFIA. If you kill me off, I will fill this feed with even odder videos and photos than I already have. There were 4 freaking votes for me. @NikR is the only one I remember because he said hateful things about my art.


Looking back a few pages @txjennah PE votes for me as well. My money is on her trying to pawn blame, guys.


----------



## txjennah PE

ChaosMuppetPE said:


> Looking back a few pages @txjennah PE votes for me as well. My money is on her trying to pawn blame, guys.


Methinks the user doth protest too much.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## txjennah PE

ChaosMuppetPE said:


> Guys. I. AM. NOT. MAFIA. If you kill me off, I will fill this feed with even odder videos and photos than I already have. There were 4 freaking votes for me. @NikR is the only one I remember because he said hateful things about my art.


Go ahead, no one's gonna click on it anyway.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

**Note: not an indication of being mafia, as not playing.  If was playing would be ded, as would have been cop or dr as proven by several rounds of game.


----------



## leggo PE

@JayKay PE, I'm retaliatory voting for @NikR for raising undue, unfortunate suspicion of me. I really didn't know @Will.I.Am was the cop and couldn't get back on here in time to change my vote for @squaretaper PE, due to a belated birthday dinner.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

leggo PE said:


> @JayKay PE, I'm retaliatory voting for @NikR for raising undue, unfortunate suspicion of me. I really didn't know @Will.I.Am was the cop and couldn't get back on here in time to change my vote for @squaretaper PE, due to a belated birthday dinner.


A likely story!


----------



## leggo PE

Audi driver said:


> A likely story!


Why so mean, friend?


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Why so friend, mean?


----------



## leggo PE

Audi driver said:


> Why so friend, mean?


Because I like you!


----------



## leggo PE

Current vote tally please, @JayKay PE?


----------



## leggo PE

Wait, there are people who are being very quiet... Like @Ranger1316!


----------



## NikR_PE

leggo PE said:


> @JayKay PE, I'm retaliatory voting for @NikR for raising undue, unfortunate suspicion of me. I really didn't know @Will.I.Am was the cop and couldn't get back on here in time to change my vote for @squaretaper PE, due to a belated birthday dinner.


I just stated facts.


----------



## User1

Audi driver said:


> Leggo My Eggo are you mafia?  How bout you Jules?


I'm not maf. Promise


----------



## NikR_PE

@JayKay PE I vote for @ChaosMuppetPE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

I, too, am not mafia.


----------



## JayKay PE

Vote update:
3 @ChaosMuppetPE (txjen, tj, Nik)
1 @LyceeFruit (bly)
1 @leggo PE (MadamP)
1 @NikR (leggo)


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

@JayKay PE i vote for @leggo PE


----------



## Ranger1316

leggo PE said:


> Wait, there are people who are being very quiet... Like @Ranger1316!


Like a good townie should

@JayKay PE I vote for @ChaosMuppetPE like I should have last time


----------



## JayKay PE

Vote update:4 @ChaosMuppetPE (txjen, tj, Nik, Ranger)1 @LyceeFruit (bly)2 @leggo PE (MadamP, lycee)1 @NikR (leggo)


----------



## JayKay PE

Just switched car insurance/added renter's insurance and I'm now saving $175.  Adulting is hard, I think to myself as I wait for my challah to prove before I can start writing murder.


----------



## chart94 PE

JayKay PE said:


> Just switched car insurance/added renter's insurance and I'm now saving $175.  Adulting is hard, I think to myself as I wait for my challah to prove before I can start writing murder.


Did you switch to geico?! You could save 15 percent or more


----------



## JayKay PE

chart94 said:


> Did you switch to geico?! You could save 15 percent or more


I SWITCHED FROM GEICO.  Geico is cheaper in NY but much more expensive in Indiana?  Who knew?


----------



## JayKay PE

Double post vote update (no changes):4 @ChaosMuppetPE (txjen, tj, Nik, Ranger)1 @LyceeFruit (bly)2 @leggo PE (MadamP, lycee)1 @NikR (leggo)


----------



## ChaosMuppetPE

@JayKay PE I vote @leggo PE.


----------



## ChaosMuppetPE

What did I do to garner all the ill will of the town? What about my kids! What are my little weird children going to do without a father. Think about it everyone! I am NOT MAFIA!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

JayKay PE said:


> as I wait for my challah to prove before I can start writing murder.


Are you actually cooking a challah in RL, like with the weave too? Or is that in game?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

JayKay PE said:


> I SWITCHED FROM GEICO.  Geico is cheaper in NY but much more expensive in Indiana?  Who knew?


Did you tell GEICO you are a fed? That gets a bigger discount.


----------



## JayKay PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Are you actually cooking a challah in RL, like with the weave too? Or is that in game?


Am actually baking challah.  I forgot how long it takes, so I'm waiting for final rise and then another 45-1hour bake.

As for geico...because I already have a discount through my warehouse membership, they said they couldn't apply both and that the discount was the same.  *shrug*  I wanted to stay with Geico because I'm lazy, but when they're charging me around $700/6mo and Progressive is charging like $450, I'd be dumb not to go.


----------



## JayKay PE

Vote update:4 @ChaosMuppetPE (txjen, tj, Nik, Ranger)1 @LyceeFruit (bly)3 @leggo PE (MadamP, lycee, chaos)1 @NikR (leggo)


----------



## JayKay PE

Time!  Story to follow after bread goes into oven.


----------



## ChaosMuppetPE

JayKay PE said:


> Time!  Story to follow after bread goes into oven.


Dagnabit!


----------



## ChaosMuppetPE

Y’all are gonna be double sorry...


----------



## ChaosMuppetPE

@txjennah PE is a 🕳


----------



## JayKay PE

ChaosMuppetPE said:


> @txjennah PE is a 🕳


...bee poop?


----------



## ChaosMuppetPE

JayKay PE said:


> ...bee poop?


Bee hole


----------



## JayKay PE

The judges begin on the left end of the table during the savory round.  In front of them are nine attempts at a Garbage Plate.  Some look too fanciful to be anything like the Rochester, New York local cuisine.  One has tiered ground beef incorporated, as if fondant was used to give it an unnatural smoothness.  Another plate has honest-to-God buttresses.

There is a single plate that looks suspiciously like actual garbage located closer to the right end.  I mean, there is a fly buzzing around it any everything, and @ChebyshevII PE wants to give whoever baked that the benefit of the doubt, but there are way too many smug faces awaiting judgement instead of panicked sweating of a job half-assed.

@Audi driver, P.E. somehow takes a bite of the first plate, which at least has white hots.  As they chew they remember hot dogs were...not in the storage room.  They want to stop chewing, but the cameras are filming.  As they continue to chew the questionable meat, a lone drop of sweat trickles from their brow line because they can't stop their brain from imagining what could be the substance they're eating that.  As they painfully continue to masticate it, the taste begins to be a mixture both sweet and gamey at the same time.  They swallow, barely, forcing it past the protesting throat muscles.

Their stomach makes an audible grumble of remorse when the morsel lands.

The other two judges continue on as @Audi driver, P.E. catches their breath, making eye contact with the new medic on-Site just in case...something occurs.

The next two plates are unexciting, but they don't cause internal bleeding or explode, which in this competition is somehow not a given.

When @RBHeadge PE visibly gags at the next dish, the garbage-Garbage Plate, as gasp comes from the bakers.  World-renown chef?  Gagging after they've eaten such unmentionables like Rocky Mountain oysters and MIL tuna bakes?  GAGGING ON A POTENTIALLY NATIONALLY TELEVISED PROGRAM?  UNSPEAKABLE.

@ChebyshevII PE, who still hasn't eaten anything on camera or in the presence of anyone, pokes at the now pulsating mass of something.  "Can I ask who submitted this...particular dish for the traditional dishes challenge?"  They look up, "I understand it was a random draw but...who would submit this in the first place?

A ripple from the assembled bakers before they turn as one on the culprit.  ' @ChaosMuppetPE choose the dish!  It's @ChaosMuppetPE's fault!" 

"I don't even know where Rochester is!"  Someone else yells, obviously put out that their local cuisine wasn't picked.

"I think the Garbage Plate is a wonderful dish packed with tradition!"  Protests @ChaosMuppetPE, moving away from the forming mob, "What's not to like?  Macaroni salad?  Tots?  Hot sauce?"  They continue to back up, sidestepping a thrown rolling pin, only to be taken out by a KitchenAid mixer thrown by the super-petite @txjennah PE.

As @NikR moves over to "help", they notice the batter-splattered paper that has fallen from being tucked inside @ChaosMuppetPE's apron.  When they pick it up it details every single like and dislike of the judges, as well as potential bribes and 'special ingredients' they could smuggle in for the upcoming bakes.  There is even a section with everyone's food allergies which, really low.

"Cheater"  They hiss as they turn towards the now silent mob, speaking one of the deadliest words in televised competitions.  @ChebyshevII PE makes sure to Insta post the exact moment @ChaosMuppetPE gets socked in the jaw by a random person.

"I'm innocent!"  @ChaosMuppetPE wails as they are heaved back upright, marched slowly to the judges and the plates. "I have no idea what that is!  Or that the next round was going to be wedding cakes!  I was holding it for someone!  It's not mine!"

They begin to struggle when they notice the garbage-Garbage Plate coming back into view.  They attempt to bite at the hands holding them in place as @tj_PE spoons a large helping off the mass, which was now steaming.  Their mouth is forced open by @Ranger1316 squeezing their face until they succumb.

@ChaosMuppetPE was killed by the other bakers with a force-fed Garbage Plate special. 

@ChaosMuppetPE was mafia.

The remaining players are:

@tj_PE, @leggo PE, @blybrook PE, @NikR, @LyceeFruit, @txjennah PE, @Ranger1316, and @MadamPirate

The final vote was:

4 @ChaosMuppetPE 

1 @LyceeFruit 

3 @leggo PE 

1 @NikR


----------



## ChaosMuppetPE




----------



## ChaosMuppetPE




----------



## txjennah PE

I KNEW IT


----------



## RBHeadge PE

JayKay PE said:


> Vote update:4 @ChaosMuppetPE (txjen, tj, Nik, Ranger)1 @LyceeFruit (bly)3 @leggo PE (MadamP, lycee, chaos)1 @NikR (leggo)






JayKay PE said:


> Current vote:
> 
> 5 @squaretaper PE (tj, ranger, lycee, leggo, chaos)
> 
> 1 @Ranger1316 (MadamP)
> 
> 4 @ChaosMuppetPE (bly, chart, txjennah, NikR)
> 
> 1 @MadamPirate (square)






JayKay PE said:


> Current vote update!
> 
> 1 @NikR (tj)
> 
> 4 @Will.I.Am (square, leggo, Nik, bly)
> 
> 1 @squaretaper PE (chart)
> 
> 1 @blybrook PE (lycee)




Reposting for easy reference.


----------



## ChaosMuppetPE

txjennah PE said:


> I KNEW IT


Nah, you think you did. I am the Chaos Muppet. Lucky guess.


----------



## User1

YESSSSSSSSSS


----------



## User1

You lied to me!


----------



## ChaosMuppetPE

Me after reading @JayKay PE's post...


----------



## JayKay PE

Thanks @RBHeadge PE for posting that and making it easier for townies to maybe survive!

Proof of challah to account for delay in story:


----------



## blybrook PE

Before the mafia kills me, I'm going to place a vote that could change if I survive in the morning.
[SIZE= 12.6px]@JayKay PE[/SIZE], current vote is for @LyceeFruit

EDIT - TOP :bananalama:


----------



## ChaosMuppetPE

tj_PE said:


> You lied to me!


I was just playing the part. Mafia lies, steals, and kills. Like the story of the scorpion and the frog, it's in their nature.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Oooh, and its got the weave too!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Contestants, today's immunity spatula contest invloves baking a challah using only the ingrediants found in the blue cabinet. I will announce the winner sometime midday tomorrow.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Cheb be like:


----------



## User1

Ugh my parents get in tomorrow and I haven't cleaned the house


----------



## leggo PE

Yayy we townies got one! Somehow I survived. I'm not sure what all the hate was for me... @LyceeFruit, @ChaosMuppetPE, @MadamPirate, what did I doooo??


----------



## chart94 PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Did you tell GEICO you are a fed? That gets a bigger discount.


Real question is, are you part of the lucky feds that gets a CAC card?? If yes, it comes in handy a lot


----------



## chart94 PE

JayKay PE said:


> Thanks @RBHeadge PE for posting that and making it easier for townies to maybe survive!
> 
> Proof of challah to account for delay in story:
> 
> View attachment 14398
> 
> 
> View attachment 14399


That’s looks sooooo good!!!


----------



## blybrook PE

chart94 said:


> Real question is, are you part of the lucky feds that gets a CAC card?? If yes, it comes in handy a lot


Yes, yes it does. Just use it wisely or it will get taken away.


----------



## JayKay PE

chart94 said:


> Real question is, are you part of the lucky feds that gets a CAC card?? If yes, it comes in handy a lot


Wait.  Is that the card with the chippy-chip?  We call them PIV cards where I am, but it's a smart card, so idk.  I just try not to lose it and my key of power.


----------



## JayKay PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Cheb be like:
> 
> View attachment 14406
> 
> 
> View attachment 14405


This is how you keep your ultra-sharp cheekbones insta ready!


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

leggo PE said:


> Yayy we townies got one! Somehow I survived. I'm not sure what all the hate was for me... @LyceeFruit, @ChaosMuppetPE, @MadamPirate, what did I doooo??


Didn't share pretzels and sour dough bagels


----------



## JayKay PE

Having found the cheater, good humor returns to the competition.  @RBHeadge PE keeps giving out immunity passes to people who can no longer use them, and @Audi driver, P.E. has recovered from the disastrous mouthful of Garbage Plate.  It had passed like a brick, and they were still tender in numerous unmentionable places, but they were now sipping slowly from a cup of tea as the next round was underway.

It was rumored someone saw @ChebyshevII PE take a bite of @blybrook PE’s espresso martini tiramisu, which called for celebrations, but it was unable to be confirmed since the production crew fell on anything that left the judges table.

It’s actually someone who works in the makeup trailer who finds @blybrook PE next morning before the next round of filming.  They were running late, their child wouldn’t get up for the bus this morning, so they’re all alone at the staff breakfast buffet.  Noticing the weird way the tablecloth is laying, they give it a tug.  When this makes the surface seem to slide to the side, actually causing a plate of danishes to wobble, they give it another firm pull.

Grunting in frustration at the table that just won’t lie right, and being exhausted by Jimmy's night-time bed wetting, they begin to remove plates from the buffet table.  Breakfast is almost over, and the caterers won’t mind if they start cleaning up.

As they remove the last plate it becomes apparent that a piece of plywood had been placed on top of some type of platform to raise the food around a foot.  Scoffing, sure this is the result of some harebrained carpenter on-set, they heave the plywood off the table so lunch can at least be on a level surface.

When they turn back, satisfied with a job well done, they find @blybrook PE.  Squeezed as if they had been under the humongous catering order for some time, their mouth is stuffed with soggy ladyfingers.  The liquid surrounding their body is a weird brownish red mixture smelling strongly of coffee and regrets.

The makeup artists sighs and wonders if she’ll get overtime for cleaning up this mess as well.

@blybrook PE was killed by the mafia last night.

The remaining players are:

@tj_PE, @leggo PE, @NikR, @LyceeFruit, @txjennah PE, @Ranger1316, and @MadamPirate


----------



## ChaosMuppetPE

Hey everyone. Y’all remember when we used to be friends and you all didn’t frame me as a mafia member?

Pepperidge farm remembers.


----------



## JayKay PE

ChaosMuppetPE said:


> Hey everyone. Y’all remember when we used to be friends and you all didn’t frame me as a mafia member?
> 
> Pepperidge farm remembers.


I mean, just sayin'.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

JayKay PE said:


> Wait.  Is that the card with the chippy-chip?  We call them PIV cards where I am, but it's a smart card, so idk.  I just try not to lose it and my key of power.


PIV/HSPD-12/CAC are all the same thing. CAC is just the DoD name and are instantly recognized at all DoD facilities.


----------



## JayKay PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> PIV/HSPD-12/CAC are all the same thing. CAC is just the DoD name and are instantly recognized at all DoD facilities.


RB is an ultra-government employee whereas I am a bby gov't employee


----------



## User1

when i worked at the army corps of engineers i had a card with my picture, a chip thingy that i had to put in a card reader AND a fingerprint reader to login to my computer. but the door just had a code.


----------



## User1

JayKay PE said:


> RB is an ultra-government employee whereas I am a bby gov't employee


sounds suspicious

@JayKay PE are you mafia?


----------



## JayKay PE

tj_PE said:


> sounds suspicious
> 
> @JayKay PE are you mafia?


No, just VA.


----------



## User1

@Audi driver, P.E. why do you always react confused at my posts? It confuses me!


----------



## txjennah PE

JayKay PE said:


> Having found the cheater, good humor returns to the competition.  @RBHeadge PE keeps giving out immunity passes to people who can no longer use them, and @Audi driver, P.E. has recovered from the disastrous mouthful of Garbage Plate.  It had passed like a brick, and they were still tender in numerous unmentionable places, but they were now sipping slowly from a cup of tea as the next round was underway.
> 
> It was rumored someone saw @ChebyshevII PE take a bite of @blybrook PE’s espresso martini tiramisu, which called for celebrations, but it was unable to be confirmed since the production crew fell on anything that left the judges table.
> 
> It’s actually someone who works in the makeup trailer who finds @blybrook PE next morning before the next round of filming.  They were running late, their child wouldn’t get up for the bus this morning, so they’re all alone at the staff breakfast buffet.  Noticing the weird way the tablecloth is laying, they give it a tug.  When this makes the surface seem to slide to the side, actually causing a plate of danishes to wobble, they give it another firm pull.
> 
> Grunting in frustration at the table that just won’t lie right, and being exhausted by Jimmy's night-time bed wetting, they begin to remove plates from the buffet table.  Breakfast is almost over, and the caterers won’t mind if they start cleaning up.
> 
> As they remove the last plate it becomes apparent that a piece of plywood had been placed on top of some type of platform to raise the food around a foot.  Scoffing, sure this is the result of some harebrained carpenter on-set, they heave the plywood off the table so lunch can at least be on a level surface.
> 
> When they turn back, satisfied with a job well done, they find @blybrook PE.  Squeezed as if they had been under the humongous catering order for some time, their mouth is stuffed with soggy ladyfingers.  The liquid surrounding their body is a weird brownish red mixture smelling strongly of coffee and regrets.
> 
> The makeup artists sighs and wonders if she’ll get overtime for cleaning up this mess as well.
> 
> @blybrook PE was killed by the mafia last night.
> 
> The remaining players are:
> 
> @tj_PE, @leggo PE, @NikR, @LyceeFruit, @txjennah PE, @Ranger1316, and @MadamPirate


So @blybrook PE is dead...and @LyceeFruit voted for him yesterday...hmmmmmm


----------



## txjennah PE

I suspect everyone who didn't vote for @ChaosMuppetPE at this point


----------



## txjennah PE

ChaosMuppetPE said:


> Hey everyone. Y’all remember when we used to be friends and you all didn’t frame me as a mafia member?
> 
> Pepperidge farm remembers.


Except you were Mafia? ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## RBHeadge PE

@blybrook PE made this delicious craisen and date challah topped with a maple syrup drizzle and tiny sugar cane cubes. I need to give him today's immunity spatula. Has anyone seen him?


----------



## ChaosMuppetPE

txjennah PE said:


> Except you were Mafia? ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


I was framed!


----------



## chart94 PE

tj_PE said:


> when i worked at the army corps of engineers i had a card with my picture, a chip thingy that i had to put in a card reader AND a fingerprint reader to login to my computer. but the door just had a code.


I worked for USACE as well Lol we didn’t have the fingerprint reader for the computer though. Just the CAC and your unique password. Every door locked too so you always had to have your CAC even when going to the bathroom or you would be locked out.


----------



## User1

chart94 said:


> I worked for USACE as well Lol we didn’t have the fingerprint reader for the computer though. Just the CAC and your unique password. Every door locked too so you always had to have your CAC even when going to the bathroom or you would be locked out.


OH YEAH! i think i did have to have a card for the code thingy.


----------



## User1

where did you work for them? chambana?


----------



## JayKay PE

chart94 said:


> I worked for USACE as well Lol we didn’t have the fingerprint reader for the computer though. Just the CAC and your unique password. Every door locked too so you always had to have your CAC even when going to the bathroom or you would be locked out.


FYI, I have not locked myself out of my office area yet, since I have my key attached to my card holder which is clipped to my shirt, but I have traveled the long hallway to get to the scanner only to groan when I find I don't have my card.


----------



## blybrook PE

JayKay PE said:


> Having found the cheater, good humor returns to the competition.  @RBHeadge PE keeps giving out immunity passes to people who can no longer use them, and @Audi driver, P.E. has recovered from the disastrous mouthful of Garbage Plate.  It had passed like a brick, and they were still tender in numerous unmentionable places, but they were now sipping slowly from a cup of tea as the next round was underway.
> 
> It was rumored someone saw @ChebyshevII PE take a bite of @blybrook PE’s espresso martini tiramisu, which called for celebrations, but it was unable to be confirmed since the production crew fell on anything that left the judges table.
> 
> It’s actually someone who works in the makeup trailer who finds @blybrook PE next morning before the next round of filming.  They were running late, their child wouldn’t get up for the bus this morning, so they’re all alone at the staff breakfast buffet.  Noticing the weird way the tablecloth is laying, they give it a tug.  When this makes the surface seem to slide to the side, actually causing a plate of danishes to wobble, they give it another firm pull.
> 
> Grunting in frustration at the table that just won’t lie right, and being exhausted by Jimmy's night-time bed wetting, they begin to remove plates from the buffet table.  Breakfast is almost over, and the caterers won’t mind if they start cleaning up.
> 
> As they remove the last plate it becomes apparent that a piece of plywood had been placed on top of some type of platform to raise the food around a foot.  Scoffing, sure this is the result of some harebrained carpenter on-set, they heave the plywood off the table so lunch can at least be on a level surface.
> 
> When they turn back, satisfied with a job well done, they find @blybrook PE.  Squeezed as if they had been under the humongous catering order for some time, their mouth is stuffed with soggy ladyfingers.  The liquid surrounding their body is a weird brownish red mixture smelling strongly of coffee and regrets.
> 
> The makeup artists sighs and wonders if she’ll get overtime for cleaning up this mess as well.
> 
> @blybrook PE was killed by the mafia last night.
> 
> The remaining players are:
> 
> @tj_PE, @leggo PE, @NikR, @LyceeFruit, @txjennah PE, @Ranger1316, and @MadamPirate


I somehow foresaw this coming... It was a matter of time before I got squeezed out of the competition!



txjennah PE said:


> So @blybrook PE is dead...and @LyceeFruit voted for him yesterday...hmmmmmm


And I voted for @LyceeFruit yesterday on a whim. Now I've been unceremoniously creamed!


----------



## JayKay PE

Note to myself: As of 11ish nobody has voted.


----------



## txjennah PE

blybrook PE said:


> I somehow foresaw this coming... It was a matter of time before I got squeezed out of the competition!
> 
> And I voted for @LyceeFruit yesterday on a whim. Now I've been unceremoniously creamed!


So you voted for @LyceeFruit first?


----------



## txjennah PE

I HAVE SHIT DUE TODAY AND I'M WAY TOO INVESTED IN THIS DAMN IT


----------



## blybrook PE

JayKay PE said:


> FYI, I have not locked myself out of my office area yet, since I have my key attached to my card holder which is clipped to my shirt, but I have traveled the long hallway to get to the scanner only to groan when I find I don't have my card.


At least you don't have a separate ProxCard access card on top of your standard ID (CAC/PIV/DBIDS/etc...).  I have one site where I have to use the CAC to gain access to the facility and a separate ProxCard ID card to access a specific area (and you must have it on your person at all times while in the area). Last visit, three co-workers left their ProxCards in the site trailer and had to go back for them (1/2 mile each way).

Then there are the sites where you have the CAC, TWIC and facility ID.  I just keep them all on a single, albeit large, key ring and call it my ID salad, security has had fun sorting through it on more than one occasion.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

JayKay PE said:


> Note to myself: As of 11ish nobody has voted.


----------



## blybrook PE

txjennah PE said:


> So you voted for @LyceeFruit first?


Probably, I voted for @LyceeFruit earlier in the day, it could have been a retaliation vote out of spite. Irregardless, I was squeezed out overnight and the vote I left before getting killed doesn't count.


----------



## txjennah PE

@JayKay PE I vote for @LyceeFruit


----------



## JayKay PE

blybrook PE said:


> At least you don't have a separate ProxCard access card on top of your standard ID (CAC/PIV/DBIDS/etc...).  I have one site where I have to use the CAC to gain access to the facility and a separate ProxCard ID card to access a specific area (and you must have it on your person at all times while in the area). Last visit, three co-workers left their ProxCards in the site trailer and had to go back for them (1/2 mile each way).
> 
> Then there are the sites where you have the CAC, TWIC and facility ID.  I just keep them all on a single, albeit large, key ring and call it my ID salad, security has had fun sorting through it on more than one occasion.


I'm really, really, really, hoping that I never become that important.  I mean, I have my TWIC, but I don't need it here.  I've mostly used it when I was on active-fueling sites in New Jersey.  Plus if I put more cards/keys on my key ring my shirts will get stretched out.  Which isn't fashionable.


----------



## blybrook PE

JayKay PE said:


> I'm really, really, really, hoping that I never become that important.  I mean, I have my TWIC, but I don't need it here.  I've mostly used it when I was on active-fueling sites in New Jersey.  Plus if I put more cards/keys on my key ring my shirts will get stretched out.  Which isn't fashionable.


That's why you don't clip it to a shirt!

I usually clip it to a belt loop or put in the pocket of the tool bag that I'm carrying or in my field vest. Work sends me to fueling sites all the time.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

@LyceeFruit was the only person to vote with @ChaosMuppetPE both times he voted. 
SUSPICIOUS!!!!!!
But what do I know... I'm ded


----------



## chart94 PE

tj_PE said:


> where did you work for them? chambana?


No Chicago district


----------



## JayKay PE

Vote update:



blybrook PE said:


> That's why you don't clip it to a shirt!
> 
> I usually clip it to a belt loop or put in the pocket of the tool bag that I'm carrying or in my field vest. Work sends me to fueling sites all the time.


FASHION.

If it was in the field, def clip to my field vest, but I'm now in a hospital-setting that requires me to look semi-competent while walking around.  Makeup everyday.  No jeans allowed (I'm wearing black ones today and def think I'm breaking a rule).  Usually a dress with shoulders covered/covered legs.  Professional JK-GO!


----------



## JayKay PE

Vote update:

1 @LyceeFruit (txjen)


----------



## leggo PE

JayKay PE said:


> Vote update:
> 
> FASHION.
> 
> If it was in the field, def clip to my field vest, but I'm now in a hospital-setting that requires me to look semi-competent while walking around.  Makeup everyday.  No jeans allowed (I'm wearing black ones today and def think I'm breaking a rule).  Usually a dress with shoulders covered/covered legs.  Professional JK-GO!


You work in a hospital setting now?? What is your new job again?


----------



## leggo PE

And also, I'd suffer if I had to wear a dress and makeup every day.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

leggo PE said:


> And also, I'd suffer if I had to wear a dress and makeup every day.


Makeup?  To work? Gross.

I do wear dresses every once in a while, typically when I can't be bothered to wear pants.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

vhab49_PE said:


> Makeup?  To work? Gross.
> 
> I do wear dresses every once in a while, typically when I can't be bothered to wear pants.


If I don't absolutely have to wear pants due to social conformity and expectations, I don't.


----------



## JayKay PE

leggo PE said:


> You work in a hospital setting now?? What is your new job again?


Yeah!  I work at the VAMC in Indy as a project engineer working as their QA/Water Quality engineer.  

As for wearing dresses...My first job was as a bank teller, where appearances matter, and wearing a dress makes me look way more put together than dress pants (i r a fatty).  Plus pepole think you tried with a dress when you really just kinda shrugged it on.


----------



## leggo PE

JayKay PE said:


> Yeah!  I work at the VAMC in Indy as a project engineer working as their QA/Water Quality engineer.
> 
> As for wearing dresses...My first job was as a bank teller, where appearances matter, and wearing a dress makes me look way more put together than dress pants (i r a fatty).  Plus pepole think you tried with a dress when you really just kinda shrugged it on.


Come work for the VA Hospital in SF! I live less than a block away from it. 

Yeah, I don't wear dresses that much these days because it doesn't fit with my job that much (there is the potential I could be called out to an active job site pretty much at any time), and also, dresses don't cooperate well with riding my bike as much as I do.


----------



## JayKay PE

leggo PE said:


> Come work for the VA Hospital in SF! I live less than a block away from it.
> 
> Yeah, I don't wear dresses that much these days because it doesn't fit with my job that much (there is the potential I could be called out to an active job site pretty much at any time), and also, dresses don't cooperate well with riding my bike as much as I do.


Hahahahahaha, let me get through my contract here first before I start moving.  Need to keep that COL down as much as possible to make this work!

Oh yeah, when I wear dresses I always have leggings on underneath specifically because of job site visits.  Plus a go-bag in my car if I need to go drilling or something.  I've worn my Carhartt overalls over office clothing more time than I can count!  As for bike riding...I've got to get into that here in Indy.  It seems to be a thing.


----------



## User1

OK PEOPLE WE NEED TO FOCUS


----------



## blybrook PE

the zombies will rule the competition!


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

leggo PE said:


> And also, I'd suffer if I had to wear a dress and makeup every day.


Id quit. I dont own or wear makeup or dresses.


----------



## JayKay PE

UPDATE: My pie situation is not as dire as I thought and someone at work liked it, so I only have two slices left.  I can easily freeze those and eat at a later day.


----------



## ChaosMuppetPE

So just to be clear, I am the Chaos Muppet. I don't even know what I did or what I'm going to do from one minute to the next.


----------



## ChaosMuppetPE

LyceeFruit said:


> Id quit. I dont own or wear makeup or dresses.


I own both. I also ask young full figured women to help me load couches into my white van. I also enjoy dancing solo, putting the lotion on its skin, basement excavation, and petting my sweet little white puppy.


----------



## ChaosMuppetPE




----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

I'm learning so much about lady's work attire.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

I work in a pretty causal office. It's jeans and a golf/polo shirt most days. I'm trying to wear pants more, but ironing is infuriating. I need more wrinkle free pants.

edit: I'm assuming guys are allowed into this conversation. 

Also, who's mafia?


----------



## Ranger1316

txjennah PE said:


> @JayKay PE I vote for @LyceeFruit


@JayKay PE I vote for @LyceeFruit too, way too many coincidences not to be mafia.


----------



## ChaosMuppetPE

jean15paul_PE said:


> I work in a pretty causal office. It's jeans and a golf/polo shirt most days. I'm trying to wear pants more, but ironing is infuriating. I need more wrinkle free pants.
> 
> edit: I'm assuming guys are allowed into this conversation.
> 
> Also, who's mafia?


We don’t wear pants in our office. Casual Friday is a little weird sometimes.


----------



## ChaosMuppetPE

jean15paul_PE said:


> I work in a pretty causal office. It's jeans and a golf/polo shirt most days. I'm trying to wear pants more, but ironing is infuriating. I need more wrinkle free pants.
> 
> edit: I'm assuming guys are allowed into this conversation.
> 
> Also, who's mafia?


I am NOT MAFIA. @JayKay PE told me to play along to make you guys feel better about roughing this round up so bad. I was actually just a townie.


----------



## NikR_PE

ChaosMuppetPE said:


> We don’t wear pants in our office. Casual Friday is a little weird sometimes.


I bet your boss also makes sexual advances towards you.


----------



## leggo PE

@LyceeFruit, are you mafia??


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

leggo PE said:


> @LyceeFruit, are you mafia??


Nope, just a townie who loves aerobics competitions


----------



## User1

hmm


----------



## ChaosMuppetPE

NikR said:


> I bet your boss also makes sexual advances towards you.


I am my boss. Oh, and yes I do.


----------



## JayKay PE

ChaosMuppetPE said:


> I am NOT MAFIA. @JayKay PE told me to play along to make you guys feel better about roughing this round up so bad. I was actually just a townie.


----------



## JayKay PE

Vote update:

2 @LyceeFruit (txjen, ranger)



jean15paul_PE said:


> I work in a pretty causal office. It's jeans and a golf/polo shirt most days. I'm trying to wear pants more, but ironing is infuriating. I need more wrinkle free pants.
> 
> edit: I'm assuming guys are allowed into this conversation.
> 
> Also, who's mafia?


My previous offices were very jeans + nice shirt, but I still wore dresses (I have so many from when I was in banking that I can wear a different one for like 3-4 months straight without repeating?).  I think because this is a hospital they don't want blue jeans, and since I don't have any dress pants, dresses it is.


----------



## NikR_PE

ChaosMuppetPE said:


> I am my boss. Oh, and yes I do.


I remember that. Hence my comment


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

@JayKay PE i vote for @Ranger1316 because TOO QUIET


----------



## NikR_PE

@JayKay PE i will follow the townies and vote for @LyceeFruit


----------



## RBHeadge PE

@JayKay PE I'd like to vote for a pie baking contest.


----------



## blybrook PE

NikR said:


> [mention=36601]JayKay PE[/mention] i will follow the townies and vote for [mention=36230]LyceeFruit[/mention]


Is this admission that your mafia???


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

RBHeadge PE said:


> @JayKay PE I'd like to vote for a pie baking contest.


I’d like to vote myself as the recipient of said pies.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> RBHeadge PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> @JayKay PE I'd like to vote for a pie baking contest.
> 
> 
> 
> I’d like to vote myself as the recipient of said pies.
Click to expand...

You, me and @Audi driver, P.E. are the judges, so yeah, we'd get pie.


----------



## JayKay PE

Vote update:

3 @LyceeFruit (txjen, ranger, Nik)

1 @Ranger1316 (lycee)


----------



## JayKay PE

As someone who just had to deal with serious soggy bottom, I'll try to get pies into this competition or so help me god!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

@JayKay PE I vote for @LyceeFruit. She tried to steal my family's custard recipe!


----------



## JayKay PE

About 10-minutes left! 

Vote update:

4 @LyceeFruit (txjen, ranger, Nik, Madam)

1 @Ranger1316 (lycee)


----------



## JayKay PE

Time!

Story to follow in a bit (want to eat some cheese and jam on challah for dinner).


----------



## NikR_PE

blybrook PE said:


> Is this admission that your mafia???


No. Been voting out mafia since day 1 sir


----------



## JayKay PE

"I am making an Irish creme mouse dome over a coffee-flavored sugar cookie." @Ranger1316 proudly states to the judges who are standing in front of their station.  Their counter is splattered with smears of chocolate, and the first batch of cookies are cooling.  It is barely controlled chaos at their table but the single assembled dessert looks beautiful, cut halfway to allow the mousse and cookie layer to be seen.

“That's nice, but the challenge was regional pies," says @Audi driver, P.E., "Which this most decidedly is not.  You have less than an hour to make an adequate pie that keeps with the theme."

There is a shocked paused before @Ranger1316 curses and hurls the dessert at the wall in stress-induced rage.

A cameraman continues to awkwardly film when the director lets out a joyful 'yes!' at the mousse carnage.

The other bakers don't even look up from their ovens and counter space.  One is furiously whispering, "Mary Berry wouldn't like a soggy bottom" over and over again as they dock their crust.  Another is holding a glass pie dish they just pulled out of the oven with un-gloved hands over their head, un-heading their blistering flesh as their frantically check to make sure they're baked through before they attempt to chill without melting out their butter.

"Grandma is going to kill me if I don't do this right on national television," @MadamPirate mutters to herself when the camera is shoved into her face.  "This pie is the thing of legends at the holidays."  She whispers fearfully, eyes taking on a glazed look as she stares into the distance for a moment.  A shouted expletive from across the room snaps her out of it just as her milk mixture in the saucepan is debating moving from scalding to burnt.

The only baker who doesn't seem phased by the pie challenge is @LyceeFruit.  They're mixing things in pots, pouring into a pie dish, weighing things before putting them in the oven.  In fact, this would be much more believable if they had a crust in their pie dish and if the oven had been turned on during the last hour of baking.

"So, what exactly are you doing?"  @RBHeadge PE asks, only to have to dodge a pot of boiling cherry filling.

"I'M BAKING." @LyceeFruit barks, face contorting into a mask of something sinister before it turns back into a bland shell.  "I mean, sorry judge, I'm baking a pie as asked."

"Assaulting a judge?  Isn't that, like, a federal crime?"  @ChebyshevII PE innocently says, taking a snap of this using the newest filter.  The one that adds cat ears to guilty parties.  @LyceeFruit is the only one on the screen to have the adorable ears added to their person.

@LyceeFruit whips around to face the other judge with a snarl, causing the influencer to jump back in fear of getting something very sugary on their very expensive clothes.  A travesty.  "This isn't a real competition!  This is baking!  No contact!"  They growl out, "What's a competition without some shoving and fighting for first place?"

All three judges take a step back when @LyceeFruit picks up a huge knife that had been used to crack garlic (why garlic would go into a pie, they were all now too scared to ask).

Before they are able to take one step around their station, or lunge across it like they seemed to be internally debating, two huge security guards come from different directions.  There is a snap of something vital breaking at the combined weight of 500+ lbs being slammed into a body not meant to go horizontal that quickly.  Physics is funny like that.

As they are tackled to the ground, the knife slips and @LyceeFruit howls when it slips between their ribs.  The security guards, hired by @ChebyshevII PE to prevent them from eating anything that wasn't part of their purple food diet, nod and leave behind the body when they notice it had stopped twitching.

" @LyceeFruit, we all think it would be best for you to go."  @RBHeadge PE says, promptly turning to cameras that are filming at the next station.  They leave behind the body to be cleaned up by the mess crew, who are def being paid more than handsomely for something that they'd never be able to list on their resume.

And thus, the first elimination for a baking competition that didn't involve eating anything occurred.

@LyceeFruit was mafia.

The remaining players are:

@tj_PE, @leggo PE, @NikR, @txjennah PE, @Ranger1316, and @MadamPirate

The final vote was:

4 @LyceeFruit

1 @Ranger1316


----------



## leggo PE

Ohhhh! Two mafia down! We can do this, townies!!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

...or at least we should be.


----------



## txjennah PE

Wait...

Wait...

There's more than 2??


----------



## blybrook PE

Yes!!! Avenge those that have been wrongfully put in the deep freezer!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

txjennah PE said:


> Wait...
> 
> Wait...
> 
> There's more than 2??


There were more than enough players to justify a third mafia member


----------



## User1

YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSAAAA


----------



## NikR_PE

I will get it started early. 

Leggo voted out townies both times

Chaos was trying hard to deflect suspicion off her.asking why should would vote for him etc. When she never did.

When i talked with lycee to vote leggo, she was defending her.

@JayKay PE i vote for @leggo PE (assuming i have survived the night kill). If not then townies do you thang.


----------



## JayKay PE

Man, you guys start too early for me.  Writing is killing my sleep schedule.

---

It’s after hours in the competition warehouse and @txjennah PE is cursing themselves for leaving their phone near their station.  Their footsteps echo in the vacant space as they try to regulate how fast they are walking based on the sounds bouncing back from the walls.  The place just seems…creepier when you’re here by yourself.

They pause when they think they hear something, only to laugh nervously when the sound doesn’t repeat itself.  All it does is make them move a little more quickly to their station located at the back of the room.  Originally picked because it prevented anyone from stealing their recipes, or fiddling with their stove, @txjennah PE is regretting the choice as they approach closer and closer.

They pause again.

Was that the echo of their footsteps, or is someone else in the warehouse?

They turn.

Nothing.

There’s nothing behind them and they were foolish to expect anything, they thought, again nervously giggling at the thought of a hand at their throat.  Gently squeezing.  Crushing their delicate larynx.  Maybe twisting a bit so the small bones would crush against each other as the-

They shake themselves out of that morbid train of thoughts, switching over to the proper technique to toast hazelnuts.  A much better thought path.

Only to have that thought train derailed when a different sound came from in front of her.  Near her station.  Where her phone is.

Fight of flight kicks in!

Save the phone with numerous puppy pictures, very, very, important, or flee and most likely save their life.

It’s a simple answer, really.

@txjennah PE turns and runs.  If their phone is still there in the morning, they’ll grab it then.  They’ll bring an extra charger and unplug their mixer or something and knead by hand.

Behind @txjennah PE’s station, @NikR lies bleeding out.  A meat tenderizer had been judiciously used to, as the label said, tenderizer meat.  Except human meat has a bit less collagen and tendon muscle than a side of beef, so the pyramid-shaped tenderizers had a sunk a little deeper than usual.  Combined with the force needed to break the surface…well, they’re looking a little worse for the wear.

“I saw them-“, @NikR takes a shuddering breath before dragging their body a little further.  Making it to the end of @txjennah PE's  station, they shudderingly grasp their hands on the edge and with a final surge they pull their body that last few inches so they can be seen by the doorway of the warehouse, only to see the other baker quickly approaching the exit.

“I saw-it’s was,” Their hand shakily raises to reach out to the retreating back of @txjennah PE , “It was-“ They attempt again in a whisper, as if hoping the barely muttered word would meet @txjennah PE's ears, only to collapse with a hiss from their punctured lung.

@NikR was killed by the mafia last night.

The remaining players are:

@tj_PE, @leggo PE, @txjennah PE, @Ranger1316[COLOR= rgb(53, 60, 65)], and [/COLOR]@MadamPirate


----------



## User1

JayKay PE said:


> Man, you guys start too early for me.  Writing is killing my sleep schedule.
> 
> ---
> 
> It’s after hours in the competition warehouse and @txjennah PE is cursing themselves for leaving their phone near their station.  Their footsteps echo in the vacant space as they try to regulate how fast they are walking based on the sounds bouncing back from the walls.  The place just seems…creepier when you’re here by yourself.
> 
> They pause when they think they hear something, only to laugh nervously when the sound doesn’t repeat itself.  All it does is make them move a little more quickly to their station located at the back of the room.  Originally picked because it prevented anyone from stealing their recipes, or fiddling with their stove, @txjennah PE is regretting the choice as they approach closer and closer.
> 
> They pause again.
> 
> Was that the echo of their footsteps, or is someone else in the warehouse?
> 
> They turn.
> 
> Nothing.
> 
> There’s nothing behind them and they were foolish to expect anything, they thought, again nervously giggling at the thought of a hand at their throat.  Gently squeezing.  Crushing their delicate larynx.  Maybe twisting a bit so the small bones would crush against each other as the-
> 
> They shake themselves out of that morbid train of thoughts, switching over to the proper technique to toast hazelnuts.  A much better thought path.
> 
> Only to have that thought train derailed when a different sound came from in front of her.  Near her station.  Where her phone is.
> 
> Fight of flight kicks in!
> 
> Save the phone with numerous puppy pictures, very, very, important, or flee and most likely save their life.
> 
> It’s a simple answer, really.
> 
> @txjennah PE turns and runs.  If their phone is still there in the morning, they’ll grab it then.  They’ll bring and extra charger or something and unplug their mixer or something and knead by hand.
> 
> Behind @txjennah PE’s station, @NikR lies bleeding out.  A meat tenderizer had been judiciously used to, as the label said, tenderizer meat.  Except the human meat has a bit less collagen and tendon muscle than a side of beef, so the pyramid-shaped tenderizers had a sunk a little deeper than usual.  Combined with the force needed to break the surface…well, they’re looking a little worse for the wear.
> 
> “I saw them-“, @NikR takes a shuddering breath before dragging their body a little further.  Making it to the end of @txjennah PE's  station, they shudderingly grasp their hands on the edge and with a final surge they pull their body that last few inches so they can be seen by the doorway of the warehouse, only to see the other baker quickly approaching the exit.
> 
> “I saw-it’s was,” Their hand shakily raises to reach out to the retreating back of @txjennah PE , “It was-“ They attempt again in a whisper, as if hoping the barely muttered word would meet @txjennah PE's ears, only to collapse with a hiss form their punctured lung.
> 
> @NikR was killed by the mafia last night.
> 
> The remaining players are:
> 
> @tj_PE, @leggo PE, @txjennah PE, @Ranger1316[COLOR= rgb(53, 60, 65)], and [/COLOR]@MadamPirate


Nooooooooooa


----------



## JayKay PE

tj_PE said:


> Nooooooooooa


I KNOW.  There are so many grammatical/spelling errors!  I'm trying to get better!  Sorry!  T_T


----------



## txjennah PE

JayKay PE said:


> Man, you guys start too early for me.  Writing is killing my sleep schedule.
> 
> ---
> 
> It’s after hours in the competition warehouse and @txjennah PE is cursing themselves for leaving their phone near their station.  Their footsteps echo in the vacant space as they try to regulate how fast they are walking based on the sounds bouncing back from the walls.  The place just seems…creepier when you’re here by yourself.
> 
> They pause when they think they hear something, only to laugh nervously when the sound doesn’t repeat itself.  All it does is make them move a little more quickly to their station located at the back of the room.  Originally picked because it prevented anyone from stealing their recipes, or fiddling with their stove, @txjennah PE is regretting the choice as they approach closer and closer.
> 
> They pause again.
> 
> Was that the echo of their footsteps, or is someone else in the warehouse?
> 
> They turn.
> 
> Nothing.
> 
> There’s nothing behind them and they were foolish to expect anything, they thought, again nervously giggling at the thought of a hand at their throat.  Gently squeezing.  Crushing their delicate larynx.  Maybe twisting a bit so the small bones would crush against each other as the-
> 
> They shake themselves out of that morbid train of thoughts, switching over to the proper technique to toast hazelnuts.  A much better thought path.
> 
> Only to have that thought train derailed when a different sound came from in front of her.  Near her station.  Where her phone is.
> 
> Fight of flight kicks in!
> 
> Save the phone with numerous puppy pictures, very, very, important, or flee and most likely save their life.
> 
> It’s a simple answer, really.
> 
> @txjennah PE turns and runs.  If their phone is still there in the morning, they’ll grab it then.  They’ll bring an extra charger and unplug their mixer or something and knead by hand.
> 
> Behind @txjennah PE’s station, @NikR lies bleeding out.  A meat tenderizer had been judiciously used to, as the label said, tenderizer meat.  Except human meat has a bit less collagen and tendon muscle than a side of beef, so the pyramid-shaped tenderizers had a sunk a little deeper than usual.  Combined with the force needed to break the surface…well, they’re looking a little worse for the wear.
> 
> “I saw them-“, @NikR takes a shuddering breath before dragging their body a little further.  Making it to the end of @txjennah PE's  station, they shudderingly grasp their hands on the edge and with a final surge they pull their body that last few inches so they can be seen by the doorway of the warehouse, only to see the other baker quickly approaching the exit.
> 
> “I saw-it’s was,” Their hand shakily raises to reach out to the retreating back of @txjennah PE , “It was-“ They attempt again in a whisper, as if hoping the barely muttered word would meet @txjennah PE's ears, only to collapse with a hiss from their punctured lung.
> 
> @NikR was killed by the mafia last night.
> 
> The remaining players are:
> 
> @tj_PE, @leggo PE, @txjennah PE, @Ranger1316[COLOR= rgb(53, 60, 65)], and [/COLOR]@MadamPirate


But...but...the puppy pictures...


----------



## JayKay PE

txjennah PE said:


> But...but...the puppy pictures...


Puppy pictures or actual puppy to go home to?  YOU MADE THE RIGHT CHOICE TO LEAVE @NikR TO DIE, I GUESS


----------



## txjennah PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> There were more than enough players to justify a third mafia member


Totally legit, I just wanted to see if it was common knowledge.


----------



## txjennah PE

@JayKay PE I vote for @leggo PE, she missed the vote twice.


----------



## blybrook PE

Seems that if we vote before the night kill happens, we set ourselves up for said kill...

Note to self: Don't give the mafia any _extra_ ammunition...


----------



## JayKay PE

Current vote:

1 @leggo PE (txj)


----------



## NikR_PE

blybrook PE said:


> Seems that if we vote before the night kill happens, we set ourselves up for said kill...
> 
> Note to self: Don't give the mafia any _extra_ ammunition...


But that was the plan. Your kill pushed us to vote for Lycee.


----------



## blybrook PE

NikR said:


> But that was the plan. Your kill pushed us to vote for Lycee.


Ah, a self sacrifice to flush em out!


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

NikR said:


> But that was the plan. Your kill pushed us to vote for Lycee.


Rude


----------



## leggo PE

Ugh.

It sucks that when you are busy in your life with work, birthdays, and other things, and don't vote, it doesn't seem to have any effect on people stopping thinking you're the mafia.

If you really wanted to check on me, you could have seen last night that I hadn't logged in since mid-afternoon until after yesterday's voting was over.

So yes, my track record shows poorly: I voted out the two special townies in the first two days, had a moot vote the third day, and didn't vote at all yesterday.

But bear in mind, at the start of the game, particularly when there are so many players, it's really hard to figure out who's mafia and who's townies. All I knew is what I am: a townie.


----------



## leggo PE

Also, I have had now confirmed mafia vote for me to be lynched.... What's up with that??


----------



## ChaosMuppetPE

I am always Ass-umed to be mafia. Even when I’m not. I’m actually a nice, semi-sane, and easygoing guy. I’ve never killed anyone that didn’t deserve it.


----------



## ChaosMuppetPE

Forgot to mention that I WAS NOT MAFIA this time.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

NikR said:


> But that was the plan. Your kill pushed us to vote for Lycee.


_That _was the trigger?!


----------



## NikR_PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> _That _was the trigger?!


No one messes with the redneck mafia. Right @blybrook PE


----------



## blybrook PE

NikR said:


> No one messes with the redneck mafia. Right @blybrook PE


Damn straight!


----------



## JayKay PE

Update for me (for later):

Current vote:

1 @leggo PE (txj)


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

kinda glad I got killed early. I haven't be able to keep up.

Also, @JayKay PE has a DARK side. Your writing gets pretty gruesome. LOL


----------



## ChaosMuppetPE

jean15paul_PE said:


> kinda glad I got killed early. I haven't be able to keep up.
> 
> Also, @JayKay PE has a DARK side. Your writing gets pretty gruesome. LOL


Ask me to moderate, I dare you.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

I have an idea for a space colony themed game. But no time to actually do the writing.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> I have an idea for a space colony themed game. But no time to actually do the writing.


Maybe KSP but with more mafia stabbing?


----------



## Ranger1316

txjennah PE said:


> @JayKay PE I vote for @leggo PE, she missed the vote twice.


@JayKay PE I vote for @leggo PE too. That is unless mafia is voting for mafia to try to throw us off the trail


----------



## txjennah PE

leggo PE said:


> Ugh.
> 
> It sucks that when you are busy in your life with work, birthdays, and other things, and don't vote, it doesn't seem to have any effect on people stopping thinking you're the mafia.
> 
> If you really wanted to check on me, you could have seen last night that I hadn't logged in since mid-afternoon until after yesterday's voting was over.
> 
> So yes, my track record shows poorly: I voted out the two special townies in the first two days, had a moot vote the third day, and didn't vote at all yesterday.
> 
> But bear in mind, at the start of the game, particularly when there are so many players, it's really hard to figure out who's mafia and who's townies. All I knew is what I am: a townie.


No that's all legit, what made me suspicious is how you popped up right after the vote deadline to say there was two down ::shifty eyes::


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Don't vote for leggo my eggos. She's a townie. Vote for Jules. She's mafia. Guaranteed lock.


----------



## leggo PE

txjennah PE said:


> No that's all legit, what made me suspicious is how you popped up right after the vote deadline to say there was two down ::shifty eyes::


It was suspicious because I logged in last night? I was the first to post after JayKay posted the story, this is true. But I guess I don't know why that's that suspicious.

Well, kill another townie if you want.

@JayKay PE, I'm voting for @MadamPirate, again. Too quiet for my likings.


----------



## txjennah PE

Audi driver said:


> Don't vote for leggo my eggos. She's a townie. Vote for Jules. She's mafia. Guaranteed lock.


Why is TJ mafia?


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

txjennah PE said:


> Why is TJ mafia?


You dare question me?!


----------



## JayKay PE

Current vote:

2 @leggo PE (txj, ranger)

1 @MadamPirate (leggo)


----------



## JayKay PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> I have an idea for a space colony themed game. But no time to actually do the writing.


What makes you think I have time to do this writing?


----------



## JayKay PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> kinda glad I got killed early. I haven't be able to keep up.
> 
> Also, @JayKay PE has a DARK side. Your writing gets pretty gruesome. LOL


I have no idea what you mean.  Imagine if I was able to actually have time to write these little blurbs!!!!

I've always loved to write horror stuff when I was younger.  Just, describing the stuff.  I think one of my English teachers actually called in my parents to talk about it and my mom was really chill like, "She has stuffed sheep in her room and plays out dramas with her horse figurines.  If she wants to write really gruesome stuff, let her."  My mom also finds it funny that I'm not that big of a fan of horror films.


----------



## User1

Audi driver said:


> Don't vote for leggo my eggos. She's a townie. Vote for Jules. She's mafia. Guaranteed lock.


Tf is this? Also my name is disguised for a fuckinggggggg reason. Idk if we can be friends anymore!


----------



## User1

txjennah PE said:


> Why is TJ mafia?


I'm not. I'm the most nottest of not Mafia.


----------



## User1

And that's not a double negative.


----------



## JayKay PE

Oh shit, I should have started writing before I started drinking.  Uh.


----------



## JayKay PE

Uh


----------



## JayKay PE

Uh


----------



## JayKay PE

Okay.  I can do this *pumps self up, only to find more tequila in mug*

Fuck


----------



## JayKay PE

Shit


----------



## JayKay PE

TIME


----------



## User1

JayKay PE said:


> Uh


Say what you feel! We won't judge your grammar! (Ps I wasn't judging before I just add as to the end of things for emphasissssssssa)


----------



## leggo PE

Bye friends...  :hung-037:


----------



## leggo PE

(that's a really morbid emoticon)


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Going home tomorrow. My feet feel like they’ve been encased in rocks, i’ll Have pulled ~70 hours by the time I get home, and it was a successful week.

Hope to play with you all again soon.


----------



## User1

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Going home tomorrow. My feet feel like they’ve been encased in rocks, i’ll Have pulled ~70 hours by the time I get home, and it was a successful week.
> 
> Hope to play with you all again soon.


Yikes! I don't think I knew you were away from home base! Hope you get some r&amp;r soon!


----------



## User1

@JayKay PEnot sure if you're writing or tequila-ing but either way I support you.


----------



## JayKay PE

tj_PE said:


> @JayKay PEnot sure if you're writing or tequila-ing but either way I support you.


I am both!

---

It's the final round before the big semi-final match: Souffles.

This is one of the last instances for the bakers to been seen as legit in this competition and nobody is pulling their punches.  There have been instances of sugar being replaced with salt, sour milk being tipped into mixing bowls behind backs, and even one instance of an egg, fully intact, being thrown so it landed right in the middle of a tricky fondant roll-out.

"Measure twice, pour once, measure twice, pour once, measure once, pour twice, measure once pour twice," says @Ranger1316 under their breath, frantically checking the time over and over as they make the drizzle for their souffle.  :I can do this, I can do this, I can do this, I can-"

A scream from across the room draws their attention for a moment before they resume measuring.

@txjennah PE, on the other hand, was already waiting for their souffle to rise and had seen everything.

@leggo PE was attempting to smuggle another egg into @MadamPirate's saucepan when a paring knife was slammed into their hand.  The little knife ever so easily slid between the delicate hand bones to pin the last cheater in place, embedding itself into the wood.  @leggo PE's scream was cut off short when a hand clamped around their mouth, @tj slithering up behind as their souffle was being tasted by the judges. 

"You didn't check @NikR's pockets when you did the deed," they hissed, snorting when @leggo PE tried to squirm away, only ripping the flesh in their hand even more as wood detritus ground its way into the wound, "Cellphones aren't allowed during the competition but you always worked after-hours, didn't you?  Didn't even think to check if they had their phone.  So sure of yourself, even when your own associates were slowly picked off."

Another larger knife slammed between the bones of @leggo PE's forearm, effectively pinning them in place.  Nearby @MadamPirate continued to furiously whisk their egg mixture into a froth.  @leggo PE tugged fruitlessly at their arm, wincing and then gasping in pain when @tj_PE deliberately pulled back on their body so the flesh was forced to part around the blades.  

"You killed my friends for a stupid food competition," @tj_PE's face pressed ever so gently, cheek-to-cheek, with @leggo PE's pain-sweat damped skin, chin resting on their shoulder as they continued to whisper, "And I just can't abide someone like you winning the crystal cake dish.  So I'm afraid it's going to have to be an eye for an eye."

With that, they ripped the paring knife from @leggo PE's hand, causing a fine mist of blood to spray forth all over @MadamPirate's station (thus ruining any chance they had of getting into the finals), and plunged it into @leggo PE's left eye.  Their muffled yelp was interrupted when a meat tenderizer, perhaps the same that had dealt @NikR's end, came slamming down onto their hand with a meaty crunch.  Again and again and again.

The shock of their wounds caused @leggo PE to collapse, arm still plastered to the station by the large chef's knife.  After a moment of their whole weight on the pin-point, the wet sound of ripping before the knife caught on the wrist bone.  They swayed a bit like a pendulum before the knife finally gave up and popped up from the butcher block surface.

@tj_PE smirked down at the slowly expiring body before stepping over them, making sure to step on the abused hand, so they could return to their own station.  The judges are still tasting her dark chocolate souffle with cardamom crème anglaise, but the situation seems bright since even @Audi driver, P.E. is smiling.

"This is amazing!" @ChebyshevII PE gushed, taking another mouthful and taking photos of them taking another mouthful.  The first swallow of the whole season!  "What's your secret?"

"Love and a warm heart." responds @tj_PE, sure of their future victory as the Holiday Baking Champion.  

The director wonders how much the post-production touch ups will cost to remove the slight red tint of @tj_PEs grin.

@leggo PE was mafia.

The townies wins!

The final vote was:

2 @leggo PE

1 @MadamPirate


----------



## User1

Omg this is so amazing. I, like, literally can't even. I'm the best murderer and baker ever. That chocolate shit I made!


----------



## blybrook PE

Great round and a good way to kick off the weekend. Thanks for modding!


----------



## JayKay PE

blybrook PE said:


> Great round and a good way to kick off the weekend. Thanks for modding!


No prob!  I def enjoyed it!  

JK Fun Fact:  All of this was written while I was re-watching the BBC's Pride and Prejudice.  Not sure if that makes it worse or better.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Thanks for including me, @JayKay PE


----------



## RBHeadge PE

great modding, thanks @JayKay PE


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Yay for us... Team Townies!

I mean I didn't make it, but glad my peoples triumphed over those evil Mafia


----------



## RBHeadge PE

leggo PE said:


> (that's a really morbid emoticon)


There's a lot of them! Someone had a really dark sense of humor back in the day.


----------



## txjennah PE

YASSSS

Great game y'all!

Amazing mod @JayKay PE


----------



## chart94 PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> There's a lot of them! Someone had a really dark sense of humor back in the day.


I want my immunity spatula


----------



## NikR_PE

Thanks @JayKay PE. Great modding and gruesome storytelling.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

leggo PE said:


> (that's a really morbid emoticon)






RBHeadge PE said:


> There's a lot of them! Someone had a really dark sense of humor back in the day.


I discovered these recently, as I was spamming.

:suicide1: :hung-037: :Failed: :whipping: :suicide: :mf_Flush:

And, of, course, there are a couple of sexually explicit ones that I'll spare everyone.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

chart94 said:


> I want my immunity spatula


----------



## chart94 PE

RBHeadge PE said:


>


Thank you!


----------



## leggo PE

Wow, I died in a very, very gruesome way. Not sure how I feel about it?

But congrats, townies! I hate being mafia but did it for you this round...

And great job moderating, @JayKay PE!


----------



## leggo PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> There's a lot of them! Someone had a really dark sense of humor back in the day.


Yep, I know... I just normally stick to a few specific ones, so it was like a run down memory lane finding that hanging one!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

We might start seeing those posted again towards the end of the first week of December/second week of December. I think results are gonna be later than normal.


----------



## Ranger1316

I’ve never made it this far lol

Amazing job @JayKay PE, can’t wait for the next one


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Hah, we won! I'm sorry I missed the vote last night, I was out with friends eating a burrito the size of my forearm.


----------



## NikR_PE

MadamPirate said:


> Hah, we won! I'm sorry I missed the vote last night, I was out with friends eating a burrito the size of my forearm.


Thats a thin burrito. Of course i am assuming the size of your forearm.


----------



## ChaosMuppetPE

So I have an idea for the next game. In the spirit of making things as dark, morbid, and chaotic as possible, I was thinking about rehashing the rules and changing a few of the characters.

The gist of it would be that the game would be set in the past and everyone playing would have to play under a fake account (I.E. Chaosmuppet would create an account called Bob the Blacksmith, @RBHeadge PE could be Dave the Town Drunk, @Audi driver, P.E. could be Heather the Hedonistic Hooker, Etc.). To make this work NO ONE can share who they really are.

There would be (4) special characters with special abilities and these include:

*The Nameless One* - basically the mafia but twisted. The nameless one will be possessed by the controller, so assuming my evil friend @leggo PE (a perfectly evil fit) is the nameless one, she will present herself as a simple minded villager named Sally the Sewer Sweeper.

The Nameless One would have (2) innate abilities:

First, this player can choose to directly kill (1) player per night and remove them from play with the exception of the town drunk. The Drunk can't be removed from play under any circumstances.

Second, this player can choose to "possess" up to (1) additional character for less than 10 players and (2) additional characters if more than 10 players. Upon possession, the possessed character(s) align their interest with The Nameless One. (All of this will take place through the moderator, and only the moderator and Town Drunk will know who The Nameless One is). The Nameless One can possess anyone of their choosing except The Town Drunk and can possess another individual if one of their original possessions is exorcised by the priest. The Nameless One can't re-possess someone who has been exorcised from possession. The Nameless one can "drop" the possession (1 per night) thereby killing the possessee or The Nameless One may direct the possessee(s) to kill someone.

*The Priest* is another special character. The priest has (1) opportunity per night to prevent or reverse possession by guessing who has been possessed or will be possessed.

*The Town Drunk* is another special character. The drunk knows all and sees all, however, years of imbibing homemade moonshine from lead bound casks has removed their ability to speak and severely crossed their eyes. The Town drunk may ONLY communicate via existing memes, pictures, or videos and cannot speak anything game related directly (general chat is fine). Everyone may ask the town drunk one question per day and the town drunk my respond with a meme, video, or photo to try and reveal the answers to (3) questions of their choosing. There are some caveats to this. The Drunk may not respond with something that DIRECTLY implicates The Nameless One. I.E. if @Audi driver, P.E. were The Nameless One, they may not respond with a picture of an Audi. Keep it cryptic to make it fun... Everyone will know who the town drunk is very quickly, but The Nameless One has no interest in killing them and the taste of lead laden moonshine and crossed eyes prevents possession.

*The Hunter* is the last special character. The Hunter functions much like the cop and may investigate (1) individual per day. The caveat is, if they investigate a possessed individual, then the possessed individual is killed and removed from play. If they discover The Nameless One, then the character played by The Nameless One is revealed to them and they are instructed as such. (The TRUE name is not revealed)

The Nameless One can only be killed by speaking their TRUE name. I.E. the EB handle of the player using the fake account. So if I were The Nameless One and I were playing as Simon the Simpleton, voting @ChaosMuppetPE is Simon the Simpleton would reveal The Nameless One and banish them from the temporal realm. The guess with the highest number of votes wins. If there is a tie, a guess will be chosen at random. Once The Nameless One's character has been selected by the villagers via voting, it will be revealed that this character is The Nameless One, but their TRUE  name will not be revealed.

Villagers do not kill in this game. There are (3) ways to die as a villager:

First, The Nameless One may kill one individual directly.

Second, The Possessed may kill one individual directly at the behest of The Nameless One.

Third, The Hunter may inadvertently kill a possessed individual whom they have investigated.

The game is won by the villagers when they discover the identity of The Nameless One.

The game is won by The Nameless One when the  non-possessed villagers, excluding the town drunk, equal the number of possessed villagers + The Nameless One.

When someone is killed, only their player name is revealed.

It's a thought. All input, even negative, is welcome. Or you may just think it's stupid.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

ChaosMuppetPE said:


> So I have an idea for the next game. In the spirit of making things as dark, morbid, and chaotic as possible, I was thinking about rehashing the rules and changing a few of the characters.
> 
> The gist of it would be that the game would be set in the past and everyone playing would have to play under a fake account (I.E. Chaosmuppet would create an account called Bob the Blacksmith, @RBHeadge PE could be Dave the Town Drunk, @Audi driver, P.E. could be Heather the Hedonistic Hooker, Etc.). To make this work NO ONE can share who they really are.
> 
> There would be (4) special characters with special abilities and these include:
> 
> *The Nameless One* - basically the mafia but twisted. The nameless one will be possessed by the controller, so assuming my evil friend @leggo PE (a perfectly evil fit) is the nameless one, she will present herself as a simple minded villager named Sally the Sewer Sweeper.
> 
> The Nameless One would have (2) innate abilities:
> 
> First, this player can choose to directly kill (1) player per night and remove them from play with the exception of the town drunk. The Drunk can't be removed from play under any circumstances.
> 
> Second, this player can choose to "possess" up to (1) additional character for less than 10 players and (2) additional characters if more than 10 players. Upon possession, the possessed character(s) align their interest with The Nameless One. (All of this will take place through the moderator, and only the moderator and Town Drunk will know who The Nameless One is). The Nameless One can possess anyone of their choosing except The Town Drunk and can possess another individual if one of their original possessions is exorcised by the priest. The Nameless One can't re-possess someone who has been exorcised from possession. The Nameless one can "drop" the possession (1 per night) thereby killing the possessee or The Nameless One may direct the possessee(s) to kill someone.
> 
> *The Priest* is another special character. The priest has (1) opportunity per night to prevent or reverse possession by guessing who has been possessed or will be possessed.
> 
> *The Town Drunk* is another special character. The drunk knows all and sees all, however, years of imbibing homemade moonshine from lead bound casks has removed their ability to speak and severely crossed their eyes. The Town drunk may ONLY communicate via existing memes, pictures, or videos and cannot speak anything game related directly (general chat is fine). Everyone may ask the town drunk one question per day and the town drunk my respond with a meme, video, or photo to try and reveal the answers to (3) questions of their choosing. There are some caveats to this. The Drunk may not respond with something that DIRECTLY implicates The Nameless One. I.E. if @Audi driver, P.E. were The Nameless One, they may not respond with a picture of an Audi. Keep it cryptic to make it fun... Everyone will know who the town drunk is very quickly, but The Nameless One has no interest in killing them and the taste of lead laden moonshine and crossed eyes prevents possession.
> 
> *The Hunter* is last special character. The Hunter functions much like the cop and may investigate (1) individual per day. The caveat is, if they investigate a possessed individual, then the possessed individual is removed from play. If they discover The Nameless One, then the character played by The Nameless One is revealed to them and they are instructed as such.
> 
> The Nameless One can only be killed by speaking their TRUE name. I.E. the EB handle of the player using the fake account. So if I were The Nameless One and I were playing as Simon the Simpleton, voting @ChaosMuppetPE is Simon the Simpleton would reveal The Nameless One and banish them from the temporal realm.
> 
> Villagers do not kill in this game. There are (3) ways to die:
> 
> First, The Nameless One may kill one individual directly.
> 
> Second, The Possessed may kill one individual directly at the behest of The Nameless One.
> 
> Third, The Hunter may inadvertently kill a possessed individual whom they have investigated.
> 
> The game is won by the villagers when they discover the identity of The Nameless One.
> 
> The game is won by The Nameless One when the  non-possessed villagers excluding the town drunk equal the number of possessed villagers + The Nameless One.
> 
> When someone is killed, only their player name is revealed.
> 
> It's a thought. All input, even negative, is welcome. Or you may just think it's stupid.


Very interesting, although 1) this seems to be a completely different game entirely, and 2) the mechanic of an alias account seems like it might get tricky on this board (sounds like we’d have a lot of one-off uses and based on your description it seems like a new “account” would need to be created for each round).

I’d be game for giving it a shot in a separate thread, perhaps, if some of the logistical questions could be sorted out.


----------



## ChaosMuppetPE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Very interesting, although 1) this seems to be a completely different game entirely, and 2) the mechanic of an alias account seems like it might get tricky on this board (sounds like we’d have a lot of one-off uses and based on your description it seems like a new “account” would need to be created for each round).
> 
> I’d be game for giving it a shot in a separate thread, perhaps, if some of the logistical questions could be sorted out.


I was thinking about the accounts. It would have to be on the honor system, but enough could be created and the handles can easily be changed to suit the taste of the player. I.E. everyone playing would give an account to the moderator using a simple gmail account like [email protected] with the password EBaccount. That way, the moderator could pass out these accounts without having to constantly re-create them.


----------



## JayKay PE

Ranger1316 said:


> I’ve never made it this far lol
> 
> Amazing job @JayKay PE, can’t wait for the next one
> 
> View attachment 14499


Hahahaha, I think I'm going to need a break for a round or two.  Really did like flexing a little story-telling for the last two rounds, but I didn't realize that my bedtime was so early until I had to stay up past 10pm EST each night so I could count vote/write a blurb.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

NikR said:


> Thats a thin burrito. Of course i am assuming the size of your forearm.


I have a fairly good sized forearm - and the burrito was in length and girth relative to my forearm.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Just to kick things off, who wants to do another round. Obviously this week is out, so starting next Monday? Anyone want to mod/storytell?

Next week is probably our last "quiet" week. The week after looks hectic with the lead up and (likely) release of results.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I’m in and I can mod if no one else wants to (i’m Not much for storytelling)


----------



## MadamPirate PE

I'm in!

I want to mod eventually, but I'd like to play a few more rounds before I do.


----------



## User1

In. I could mod, but not the next two weeks, and I'm not much of a writer


----------



## JayKay PE

YOU CAN MOD, YOU DON'T NEED TO WRITE STORIES (JK just likes to write stories.).

I don't know if I'll be in or not, depending on this week.  Have to see what I'm able to get done.


----------



## User1

JayKay PE said:


> YOU CAN MOD, YOU DON'T NEED TO WRITE STORIES (JK just likes to write stories.).
> 
> I don't know if I'll be in or not, depending on this week.  Have to see what I'm able to get done.


yea but i have fam in town for the next 2 weeks so i LITERALLY CAN'T EVEN


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

ChaosMuppetPE said:


> So I have an idea for the next game. In the spirit of making things as dark, morbid, and chaotic as possible, I was thinking about rehashing the rules and changing a few of the characters.
> 
> The gist of it would be that the game would be set in the past and everyone playing would have to play under a fake account (I.E. Chaosmuppet would create an account called Bob the Blacksmith, @RBHeadge PE could be Dave the Town Drunk, @Audi driver, P.E. could be Heather the Hedonistic Hooker, Etc.). To make this work NO ONE can share who they really are.
> 
> There would be (4) special characters with special abilities and these include:
> 
> *The Nameless One* - basically the mafia but twisted. The nameless one will be possessed by the controller, so assuming my evil friend @leggo PE (a perfectly evil fit) is the nameless one, she will present herself as a simple minded villager named Sally the Sewer Sweeper.
> 
> The Nameless One would have (2) innate abilities:
> 
> First, this player can choose to directly kill (1) player per night and remove them from play with the exception of the town drunk. The Drunk can't be removed from play under any circumstances.
> 
> Second, this player can choose to "possess" up to (1) additional character for less than 10 players and (2) additional characters if more than 10 players. Upon possession, the possessed character(s) align their interest with The Nameless One. (All of this will take place through the moderator, and only the moderator and Town Drunk will know who The Nameless One is). The Nameless One can possess anyone of their choosing except The Town Drunk and can possess another individual if one of their original possessions is exorcised by the priest. The Nameless One can't re-possess someone who has been exorcised from possession. The Nameless one can "drop" the possession (1 per night) thereby killing the possessee or The Nameless One may direct the possessee(s) to kill someone.
> 
> *The Priest* is another special character. The priest has (1) opportunity per night to prevent or reverse possession by guessing who has been possessed or will be possessed.
> 
> *The Town Drunk* is another special character. The drunk knows all and sees all, however, years of imbibing homemade moonshine from lead bound casks has removed their ability to speak and severely crossed their eyes. The Town drunk may ONLY communicate via existing memes, pictures, or videos and cannot speak anything game related directly (general chat is fine). Everyone may ask the town drunk one question per day and the town drunk my respond with a meme, video, or photo to try and reveal the answers to (3) questions of their choosing. There are some caveats to this. The Drunk may not respond with something that DIRECTLY implicates The Nameless One. I.E. if @Audi driver, P.E. were The Nameless One, they may not respond with a picture of an Audi. Keep it cryptic to make it fun... Everyone will know who the town drunk is very quickly, but The Nameless One has no interest in killing them and the taste of lead laden moonshine and crossed eyes prevents possession.
> 
> *The Hunter* is the last special character. The Hunter functions much like the cop and may investigate (1) individual per day. The caveat is, if they investigate a possessed individual, then the possessed individual is killed and removed from play. If they discover The Nameless One, then the character played by The Nameless One is revealed to them and they are instructed as such. (The TRUE name is not revealed)
> 
> The Nameless One can only be killed by speaking their TRUE name. I.E. the EB handle of the player using the fake account. So if I were The Nameless One and I were playing as Simon the Simpleton, voting @ChaosMuppetPE is Simon the Simpleton would reveal The Nameless One and banish them from the temporal realm. The guess with the highest number of votes wins. If there is a tie, a guess will be chosen at random. Once The Nameless One's character has been selected by the villagers via voting, it will be revealed that this character is The Nameless One, but their TRUE  name will not be revealed.
> 
> Villagers do not kill in this game. There are (3) ways to die as a villager:
> 
> First, The Nameless One may kill one individual directly.
> 
> Second, The Possessed may kill one individual directly at the behest of The Nameless One.
> 
> Third, The Hunter may inadvertently kill a possessed individual whom they have investigated.
> 
> The game is won by the villagers when they discover the identity of The Nameless One.
> 
> The game is won by The Nameless One when the  non-possessed villagers, excluding the town drunk, equal the number of possessed villagers + The Nameless One.
> 
> When someone is killed, only their player name is revealed.
> 
> It's a thought. All input, even negative, is welcome. Or you may just think it's stupid.


This is weird. I like it.

I do suggest a separate thread, just because switching back and forth might get confusing, expecially when noobs show up. If it's all the same people, we can just not run both games at the same time.

Also it would seem that reusing general accounts would probably be the best bet, but yeah, honor system if everyone has the usernames and passwords. I feel like people can be trusted.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Will.I.Am said:


> I discovered these recently, as I was spamming.
> 
> :suicide1: :hung-037: :Failed: :whipping: :suicide: :mf_Flush:
> 
> And, of, course, there are a couple of sexually explicit ones that I'll spare everyone.


I have no such scruples...

:leghump:   :group:   :wanker:   :dance:   :GotPics:  

Sorry


----------



## chart94 PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> I’m in and I can mod if no one else wants to (i’m Not much for storytelling)


I haven't modded in awhile, and i dont mind story telling. Granted @JayKay PE killed it this round so its a bit intimidating. But i think i have a few ideas..

AKA ill mod the next round if thats good with everyone! @ChebyshevII PE @RBHeadge PE


----------



## JayKay PE

chart94 said:


> I haven't modded in awhile, and i dont mind story telling. Granted @JayKay PE _*killed it this round*_ so its a bit intimidating. But i think i have a few ideas..


I see what you did there.

*squinty eyes of suspicion*


----------



## chart94 PE

JayKay PE said:


> I see what you did there.
> 
> *squinty eyes of suspicion*


that was completely unintentional lol you ***did an amazing job and therefore did what the kids these days like to call killed it and or destroyed it. like man that Michael Jordan is so phony!!******


----------



## blybrook PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> I have no such scruples...
> 
> :leghump:   :group:   :wanker:   :dance:   :GotPics:
> 
> Sorry


You forgot these:

:JR-WOULD:   :hititbanana:   :JR-NOT: :Banane262:

The third banana got messed up when at some point after it was copied over onto the board by K1F3. I'll have to fix it when I get a chance...

Edit - I see that a few of the _really_ risky ones have been removed. It's been a while since I've reviewed the options.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

JayKay PE said:


> I see what you did there.
> 
> *squinty eyes of suspicion*


Even though I was killed off early, still had fun. Super job @JayKay PE. 10/10 would play again, thanks for roping me in!


----------



## blybrook PE

I'm up for another round next week


----------



## NikR_PE

yes. in for next week.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

I'll do it. no mod since I still don't entirely get the game lol - like every instruction I read was for the in person card version/


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Im in for whenever, so people will stop whining.  But only if there aren't new rules.


----------



## leggo PE

Okay, I was gonna take next week off, but I'm in since Audi is!!

I'm going to be busier towards the end of the week, but will do my best!


----------



## User1

leggo PE said:


> Okay, I was gonna take next week off, but I'm in since Audi is!!
> 
> I'm going to be busier towards the end of the week, but will do my best!


read this as bruiser. v suspish.


----------



## leggo PE

tj_PE said:


> read this as bruiser. v suspish.


Just kill me early and make it easy on me.


----------



## leggo PE

And wait, am I bruiser? Or am I suspish?


----------



## User1

leggo PE said:


> And wait, am I bruiser? Or am I suspish?


idk. just seems suspish. lol


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

leggo PE said:


> And wait, am I bruiser? Or am I suspish?


I think she meant she mistook the word "bruiser" for the word "busier". And thus you are suspish. How that works is a mystery to me. I'm out.


----------



## leggo PE

Audi driver said:


> I think she meant she mistook the word "bruiser" for the word "busier". And thus you are suspish. How that works is a mystery to me. I'm out.


Oh man, the written English language definitely got me there. @tj_PE's lack of explanation in this statement:



tj_PE said:


> read this as bruiser. v suspish.


didn't help me either. I had read that as the imperative form of "read", not the simple past tense. Hence, I thought tj was saying to read my statement and Audi's statements as one being "bruiser" and the other being "suspish".


----------



## leggo PE

And @Audi driver, P.E., stop being a flip flopper!


----------



## txjennah PE

I'm in! Without any complicated new rules.  Also plz don't make me Mafia thanks.


----------



## JayKay PE

Oh man, if @Audi driver, P.E. is in, I want to be in, but I'm also kinda busy.  So probs not.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Man...  @Audi driver, P.E. has a fan club.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Or, or, we do a one-day mafia game. Mod starts the first vote at 9am EST and will tally the votes every hour on the hour. If you can vote, great. If not, mod will decide for you.


----------



## NikR_PE

squaretaper PE said:


> Or, or, we do a one-day mafia game. Mod starts the first vote at 9am EST and will tally the votes every hour on the hour. If you can vote, great. If not, mod will decide for you.


I feel this will actually be fun and intense.


----------



## blybrook PE

squaretaper PE said:


> Or, or, we do a one-day mafia game. Mod starts the first vote at 9am EST and will tally the votes every hour on the hour. If you can vote, great. If not, mod will decide for you.


That'll clear out the thread clearly.  I like it!


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

jean15paul_PE said:


> Man...  @Audi driver, P.E. has a fan club.


No one is more confused by it than me.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

squaretaper PE said:


> Or, or, we do a one-day mafia game. Mod starts the first vote at 9am EST and will tally the votes every hour on the hour. If you can vote, great. If not, mod will decide for you.


Crazy. I'm in for these shenanigans.


----------



## txjennah PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> Crazy. I'm in for these shenanigans.


Same! Let's do ittttttt


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Audi driver said:


> No one is more confused by it than me.


It's the way you live your life...

Shane Falco: Audi driver, P.E.: I wish I could say something classy and inspirational, but that just wouldn't be our style. Pain heals, *chicks dig scars*, glory lasts forever. It's been an honor sharing the field of battle with you.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

jean15paul_PE said:


> It's the way you live your life...
> 
> Shane Falco: Audi driver, P.E.: I wish I could say something classy and inspirational, but that just wouldn't be our style. Pain heals, *chicks dig scars*, glory lasts forever. It's been an honor sharing the field of battle with you.


Um. Ok?


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

NikR said:


> I feel this will actually be fun and intense.


Me too. I'm out.


----------



## Roarbark

NikR said:


> I feel this will actually be fun and intense.


That sounds awesome, and will guarantee I get 0 work done xD!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

squaretaper PE said:


> Or, or, we do a one-day mafia game. Mod starts the first vote at 9am EST and will tally the votes every hour on the hour. If you can vote, great. If not, mod will decide for you.


I'd totally be down for that. I imagine that some of the pacific coasters would want a later start time.

If we go that route, then I won't be able to play Monday or Tuesday. Other days are okay.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

RBHeadge PE said:


> I imagine that some of the pacific coasters would want a later start time.


----------



## leggo PE

I'm not reliably on here before 9 am Pacific time, just sayin'.


----------



## chart94 PE

Hey who is all in for this week?? I am modding!

@RBHeadge PE @tj_PE @Roarbark @JayKay PE @ChebyshevII PE @txjennah PE @leggo PE @blybrook PE @ChaosMuppetPE @Audi driver, P.E. @jean15paul_PE @NikR @squaretaper PE @Will.I.Am @MadamPirate @Ranger1316 @LyceeFruit @vhab49_PE

Tag anyone else that may want to play!!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

I'm in


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

I'm still confused but sure! Eventually it'll make sense


----------



## User1

in


----------



## User1

LyceeFruit said:


> I'm still confused but sure! Eventually it'll make sense


debatable


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Me!



chart94 said:


> Hey who is all in for this week?? I am modding!
> 
> @RBHeadge PE @tj_PE @Roarbark @JayKay PE @ChebyshevII PE @txjennah PE @leggo PE @blybrook PE @ChaosMuppetPE @Audi driver, P.E. @jean15paul_PE @NikR @squaretaper PE @Will.I.Am @MadamPirate @Ranger1316 @LyceeFruit @vhab49_PE
> 
> Tag anyone else that may want to play!!


----------



## User1

@Audi driver, P.E.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

chart94 said:


> Hey who is all in for this week?? I am modding!
> 
> @RBHeadge PE @tj_PE @Roarbark @JayKay PE @ChebyshevII PE @txjennah PE @leggo PE @blybrook PE @ChaosMuppetPE @Audi driver, P.E. @jean15paul_PE @NikR @squaretaper PE @Will.I.Am @MadamPirate @Ranger1316 @LyceeFruit @vhab49_PE
> 
> Tag anyone else that may want to play!!


Me!


----------



## txjennah PE

I'm in!


----------



## leggo PE

I guess I'm in. Are we doing the lightening round mafia?


----------



## NikR_PE

@chart94 in


----------



## blybrook PE

I'm in for this round


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

I should sit this one out.


----------



## User1

vhab49_PE said:


> I should sit this one out.


nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## User1

WHO WILL BE THE COP


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

tj_PE said:


> WHO WILL BE THE COP


Hmm, not sure.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

@chart94 I'm in!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

tj_PE said:


> WHO WILL BE THE COP


Better question: Who will be the dirty cop?


----------



## chart94 PE

10 so far so we will def be playing! would like some more to make this game interesting!! Ill wait till 8 pm tonight and then make assignments!


----------



## JayKay PE

I think I'm going to sit this one out.  Thanks for the invite, though!


----------



## Roarbark

@chart94 Slowed down a little, so if i don't jump in now, I never will. 

Probably will still be busy, but I'm in!


----------



## Roarbark

Thanks for remembering me


----------



## chart94 PE

Roarbark said:


> Thanks for remembering me


Gotchu!!


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Sure I'll play


----------



## chart94 PE

I believe we have 13 playing rn. I’ll send out assignments and starting tomorrow morning we will begin! In keeping with JayKay themes rounds (as I really like the idea) we will be doing this round in Christmas vacation theme!


----------



## JayKay PE

chart94 said:


> I believe we have 13 playing rn. I’ll send out assignments and starting tomorrow morning we will begin! In keeping with JayKay themes rounds (as I really like the idea) we will be doing this round in Christmas vacation theme!


YES.  EVERYTHING NEEDS A THEME.


----------



## NikR_PE

JayKay PE said:


> YES.  EVERYTHING NEEDS A THEME.


Even PE exams?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NikR said:


> Even PE exams?


This year’s theme is, “zombie apocalypse.” Oh wait, that’s every year.


----------



## NikR_PE

We should recommend a mafia themed PE. If you want to pass then vote others out. The pass rate is decided prior to the exam but the test takers don't know the number.


----------



## JayKay PE

NikR said:


> Even PE exams?


I mean, does ever PE have a theme?  My last theme for my exam was the "No parking for anyone theme".

Though a battle royale theme for the PE exam does have merit, but I've seen what some of those engineers look like coming in.  It would either be over very shortly, or there would be that one guy who spoils it by doing the exam while everyone else is trying to kill.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

NikR said:


> Even PE exams?


The theme for the Power PE is "hope &amp; a prayer". It's a freaking crapshoot


----------



## RBHeadge PE

NikR said:


> We should recommend a mafia themed PE. If you want to pass then vote others out. The pass rate is decided prior to the exam but the test takers don't know the number.


Dibbs. I've got an idea for a round. I'm willing to run it but only after the results come out. It would be cruel to do it while people are still waiting or while the wounds are still raw.


----------



## chart94 PE

There are townsfolk, and Mafia members. Townsfolk are going to try to eliminate the Mafia before the Mafia eliminates them. The game ends when either all of the Mafia is eliminated (town wins), or there are fewer townsfolk than Mafia members (Mafia wins).

The Mafia members are going to privately tell me who they would like to eliminate during the night. I will reveal to everyone what happened the next morning.

During the day, everybody (townsfolk and Mafia) will publicly vote for a person to eliminate; I will eliminate the person with the most votes at the end of the day and reveal what their role was.

In addition to regular townsfolk and members of the Mafia, there is also a Doctor and a Cop. The Doctor can choose someone to “save” during the night; if they choose the same person the Mafia chose, then that player will escape elimination by the Mafia that night. The Cop can “investigate” players during the night.

The Mafia members know who each other are, but no one knows anyone else’s role except me. I have sent more specific instructions to the members of the Mafia, the Doctor, and the Cop. If you did not receive a PM from me, then you are a regular townsfolk.

You may use this thread to vote and post about the game. Anyone (playing or not playing, eliminated or not) can use this thread to speculate, discuss, accuse, or otherwise participate in the game; just please make sure to follow regular EB forum guidelines.

To vote on a person to eliminate, mention me (@Chart94) and tell me specifically that 1) you are voting and 2) the username of the person you are voting to eliminate.

Example: @chart94 vote for @ChebyshevII PE because he started this game.

Please submit your votes by 8:00 pm CST; I will count votes after that time as being for the next day.

Your vote only counts if you are playing and not yet eliminated. If there is a tie for most votes, I will pick one of the voted users at random. If there are no votes, I will pick a person at random (i.e. role will not matter) to eliminate; suffice it to say it’s in both groups’ best interest to vote for at least one person.

Finally, you are not allowed to reveal your role, privately or publicly, after you have been eliminated.

For reference, the players in this round are:

@RBHeadge PE @LyceeFruit@txjennah PE @tj_PE @Roarbark @MadamPirate @squaretaper PE @jean15paul_PE @ChebyshevII PE @blybrook PE @NikR @leggo PE

If you have any questions, or you would like me to tell you which players are still standing, please let me know.

Good luck to all of you.


----------



## User1

FYI this looks like a *1 hour* bump to earlier in time for people not reading the rules!


----------



## User1

@RBHeadge PE are you mafia?


----------



## User1

@LyceeFruit are you mafia?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

tj_PE said:


> @RBHeadge PE are you mafia?


nope, regular townie


----------



## User1

@txjennah PE are you mafia?


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

tj_PE said:


> @LyceeFruit are you mafia?


No, townie living in a snow globe


----------



## MadamPirate PE

@tj_PE are youuuuu mafia?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Not that anyone asked, but preemptively: no, not Mafia (regular townie)


----------



## User1

MadamPirate said:


> @tj_PE are youuuuu mafia?


I am not! reg old townie again. My record is kinda like Vhab. I've only ever not been a regular townie once, and i hated every second of it. 

@ChebyshevII PE - noted

@MadamPirate are you mafia?


----------



## MadamPirate PE

tj_PE said:


> I am not! reg old townie again. My record is kinda like Vhab. I've only ever not been a regular townie once, and i hated every second of it.
> 
> @ChebyshevII PE - noted
> 
> @MadamPirate are you mafia?


Nope, regular townie, yet again.


----------



## txjennah PE

tj_PE said:


> @txjennah PE are you mafia?


No ma'am!


----------



## User1

@Roarbark are you mafia?


----------



## User1

@squaretaper PE are you mafia?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Psh, I wish I was mafia.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

squaretaper PE said:


> Psh, I wish I was mafia.


Wish granted.

@chart94 I vote @squaretaper PE unless something changes.


----------



## User1

oh snap


----------



## RBHeadge PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Wish granted.
> 
> @chart94 I vote @squaretaper PE unless something changes.


----------



## leggo PE

Hello fellow townies and evil mafia.


----------



## blybrook PE

Morning y'all. The redneck mafia lives on. Hold my beer and watch this...


----------



## User1

blybrook PE said:


> Morning y'all. The redneck mafia lives on. Hold my beer and watch this...


waiting..


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Boo...I'm still not mafia. Wasting a bullet here.


----------



## JayKay PE

I am not mafia.

Shit, ignore, trigger-response to the posts


----------



## NikR_PE

I am not mafia @tj_PE. I have heard you assume on the contrary until clearly stated.


----------



## User1

NikR said:


> I am not mafia @tj_PE. I have heard you assume on the contrary until clearly stated.


this is true.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

¡Por favor, no matame!


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

I'm in!


----------



## User1

Audi driver said:


> I'm in!


you're too late again. can't tell if you do it on purpose to pretend you wanna play or you're just really busy on mondays


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

tj_PE said:


> you're too late again. can't tell if you do it on purpose to pretend you wanna play or you're just really busy on mondays


I was at the MNF game!  Go Seahawks!!!!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

For an update:


Round


Start Page


Players


Dr


Cop


Mafia


Mafia


Mafia


End Page


Notes


1


2


10


vhab


vee043324


JayKay


Roarbark


 


15


 


2


18


9


RB


vhab


Almost


Roarbark


 


37


Also is round Cheb let us keep going after the fact.  Night kill was pre-emptive.


3


42


8


Cheb


vhab


RB


NikR


 


50


 


4


51


9


Cheb


vhab


RB


TJ


 


60


 


5


63


9


Chart


Roar


vhab


JayKay


 


81


 


6


85


11


Ranger


JayKay


leggo


jeanpaul


audi


100


big break, lots of drinking happening in the off time.


7


112


10


Jean


Cheb


vhab


chart


 


129


 


8


131


11


JayKay


blybrook


txjennah


Cheb


 


148


 


9


156


9


vhab


leggo


JayKay


NikR


 


167


 


10


169


11


RB


vhab


civilrobot


Cheby


 


183


Amazing storytelling - suburbia 


11


187


13


square


will.i.am


leggo


lycee


chaos muppet


207


Amazing storytelling - baking show - vhab was not cop or dr - did not play


12


211


12


----------



## User1

Audi driver said:


> I was at the MNF game!  Go Seahawks!!!!


and no drinks? i work across the street. RUDE.


----------



## NikR_PE

I dont know how we won last round. We lost the cop and the doc in first two lynchings,


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

@tj_PE I'm not mafia. Wondering why you didn't ask me. Feeling left out.


----------



## User1

NikR_PE said:


> I dont know how we won last round. We lost the cop and the doc in first two lynchings,


Same. Except, for the doc, I've only witnessed one, maybe two saves ever? I can't remember a second, but I'm not perfect.

I think we just had enough people to keep guessing til we got it right


----------



## User1

jean15paul_PE said:


> @tj_PE I'm not mafia. Wondering why you didn't ask me. Feeling left out.


I do a couple at a time and wait for responses. nothing personal!


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

tj_PE said:


> and no drinks? i work across the street. RUDE.


I think for you to be upset, you would have had to have told me... in advance.


----------



## User1

Audi driver said:


> I think for you to be upset, you would have had to have told me... in advance.


fine. but you knew (i think) that I work in seattle. I did not know that you were going to be in seattle. so.


----------



## User1

@blybrook PE are you mafia?


----------



## User1

@leggo PE are you mafia?


----------



## leggo PE

tj_PE said:


> @leggo PE are you mafia?


Heck no. Very happy to be back in the good side.


----------



## blybrook PE

tj_PE said:


> waiting..


You missed it then.  Guess you drank the beer instead!


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

tj_PE said:


> fine. but you knew (i think) that I work in seattle. I did not know that you were going to be in seattle. so.


In my defense, Seattle is a big city. Across the street? I had no idea. Also, are you mafia?


----------



## blybrook PE

tj_PE said:


> @blybrook PE are you mafia?


Redneck Mafia for Life! 

Christmas themed mafia, no!

Not a special townie either.

Going back to plowing snow in the ol' scout... Christmas time's a comin!


----------



## User1

Audi driver said:


> In my defense, Seattle is a big city. Across the street? I had no idea. Also, are you mafia?


you'll know better next time then   

I am not mafia.


----------



## Roarbark

NikR_PE said:


> Even PE exams?


I would love it if all the PE questions had a theme. 

Rapunzel is upgrading the pumping system serving her tower. She would like to have 60 psi of pressure at her amenities, which are all located 100 ft in the air...... Water source is located.....


----------



## Roarbark

tj_PE said:


> @Roarbark are you mafia?


Nay, good madam. Long time no see, how are you?


----------



## User1

Roarbark said:


> Nay, good madam. Long time no see, how are you?


I'm doing alright. My parents are wrapping up their &gt;2 week visit, and I am excited to lounge more comfortably tomorrow evening   Other than that and waiting on SEV results, I'm looking forward to a christmas vacation!!! You?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Roarbark said:


> I would love it if all the PE questions had a theme.
> 
> Rapunzel is upgrading the pumping system serving her tower. She would like to have 60 psi of pressure at her amenities, which are all located 100 ft in the air...... Water source is located.....


Better hope the NCEES guys don’t monitor this thread...


----------



## txjennah PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Better hope the NCEES guys don’t monitor this thread...


"Your dog has decided to swallow some chemicals.  Calculate the volatilization rate of these unknown chemicals as you call your vet."


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Roarbark said:


> Rapunzel is upgrading the pumping system serving her tower. She would like to have 60 psi of pressure at her amenities, which are all located 100 ft in the air...... Water source is located.....


John McClane needs to detonate propane tanks to kill the terrorists. How many pounds of propane does he need to perforate the ship's hull and sink the ship, accounting for 16% excess air?


----------



## JayKay PE

Your poorly engineered cardboard boat is starting to take on water.  What is the max volume of water you can potentially take on prior to losing all buoyancy and sinking...


----------



## Roarbark

tj_PE said:


> I'm doing alright. My parents are wrapping up their &gt;2 week visit, and I am excited to lounge more comfortably tomorrow evening   Other than that and waiting on SEV results, I'm looking forward to a christmas vacation!!! You?


2 Weeks is a long time for something like that... and &gt;2 weeks is even longer... hope it all went well. 

I'm not too shabby, thanks. My desk is now only HALF buried in submittals, so thought it was time to rejoin. And i just got a new sit/stand desk! (not set up yet).
Looking forward to holidays as well... but I'm not even sure I have vacation (last I checked I was at (-)10 hours accrued, after using it all on my friend's wedding trip...



ChebyshevII PE said:


> Better hope the NCEES guys don’t monitor this thread...


Well, if they do, they should join in the fun!


----------



## txjennah PE

Calculate the sound pressure level if you escape your parents' holiday guilt-tripping by hiding out in your former childhood bedroom.


----------



## User1

so

who's mafia?


----------



## blybrook PE

tj_PE said:


> so
> 
> who's mafia?


EVERYONE until proven otherwise, including you!


----------



## User1

blybrook PE said:


> EVERYONE until proven otherwise, including you!


but I'm not! I promise!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Assume Aladdin's magic carpet operates on an air standard Brayton cycle. Aladdin weighs 80kg and just boosted 100 kg of apples for some neighborhood kids. To the nearest kN, how much thrust does Aladdin need to haul ass and outrun a lava wave moving towards him at 30 m/s?


----------



## leggo PE

@chart94, vote count?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Also, not mafia.


----------



## User1

squaretaper PE said:


> Also, not mafia.


u sure?


----------



## leggo PE

@chart94 I'm voting for @LyceeFruit for no particular reason. My vote is subject to change if new relevant information arises.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

tj_PE said:


> u sure?


Like last time, I kept saying I wasn't mafia and was the second person killed.


----------



## chart94 PE

One for @LyceeFruit and one for @squaretaper PE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

chart94 said:


> One for @LyceeFruit and one for @squaretaper PE


Fak.


----------



## txjennah PE

Ugh I hate voting the first day


----------



## txjennah PE

Ugh idk, @chart94 I vote for @squaretaper PE. He said he wishes he were Mafia, so maybe he actually is...


----------



## leggo PE

txjennah PE said:


> Ugh I hate voting the first day


Me too, but I decided to rip it off like a bandaid.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

leggo PE said:


> @chart94 I'm voting for @LyceeFruit for no particular reason. My vote is subject to change if new relevant information arises.


Ouch, I thought we were friends! I SHARED RECIPES WITH YOU


----------



## User1

@chart94 I vote for @txjennah PE for using an ellipsis to appear innocent


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

@chart94 I vote for @LyceeFruit because .


----------



## leggo PE

LyceeFruit said:


> Ouch, I thought we were friends! I SHARED RECIPES WITH YOU


I'm eating a muffin from one of the recipes I found on Smitten Kitchen's website (from the search you recommended to me) right now. Your point is??


----------



## txjennah PE

tj_PE said:


> @chart94 I vote for @txjennah PE for using an ellipsis to appear innocent


Lol dang that is reaching. But I voted you out a couple of weeks ago so w/e I get it ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

@chart94 i vote for @squaretaper PE because


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

leggo PE said:


> I'm eating a muffin from one of the recipes I found on Smitten Kitchen's website (from the search you recommended to me) right now. Your point is??


IM NOT MAFIA!


----------



## leggo PE

LyceeFruit said:


> IM NOT MAFIA!


Prove it!!


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

leggo PE said:


> Prove it!!


https://www.a-kitchen-addiction.com/glazed-gingerbread-donuts/?epik=dj0yJnU9S2FMRW5pbjFYd2xoSlJ4bmJDbUFGTFhINGFzZ05uZVEmbj1sYkhleTFDa01LdEN5LWlNVk9GdjZnJm09MyZ0PUFBQUFBRjNtNWYw&amp;cn-reloaded=1.  !!!


----------



## leggo PE

I think this intense reaction by @LyceeFruit is belying something deeper. A mafia person might be so incensed by being voted for on the first day because it would immediately put the mafia at a serious disadvantage.


----------



## leggo PE

LyceeFruit said:


> https://www.a-kitchen-addiction.com/glazed-gingerbread-donuts/?epik=dj0yJnU9S2FMRW5pbjFYd2xoSlJ4bmJDbUFGTFhINGFzZ05uZVEmbj1sYkhleTFDa01LdEN5LWlNVk9GdjZnJm09MyZ0PUFBQUFBRjNtNWYw&amp;cn-reloaded=1.  !!!


But I told you, I don't know what happened to my donut pan!!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

LyceeFruit said:


> https://www.a-kitchen-addiction.com/glazed-gingerbread-donuts/?epik=dj0yJnU9S2FMRW5pbjFYd2xoSlJ4bmJDbUFGTFhINGFzZ05uZVEmbj1sYkhleTFDa01LdEN5LWlNVk9GdjZnJm09MyZ0PUFBQUFBRjNtNWYw&amp;cn-reloaded=1.  !!!


That recipe does not require proofing.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

vhab49_PE said:


> That recipe does not require proofing.


Thats the point


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

leggo PE said:


> But I told you, I don't know what happened to my donut pan!!


I thought you replaced it! Excuse to go get one, these are delish


----------



## leggo PE

LyceeFruit said:


> I thought you replaced it! Excuse to go get one, these are delish


Now you're changing the subject from being voted for...

And no, I haven't gone and gotten a new one yet. I never used my old one that much, so I don't really want to go get another kitchen supply I don't think I will use that much. I mean, I already have a mini muffin pan... That I do use, surprisingly!


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

leggo PE said:


> Now you're changing the subject from being voted for...
> 
> And no, I haven't gone and gotten a new one yet. I never used my old one that much, so I don't really want to go get another kitchen supply I don't think I will use that much. I mean, I already have a mini muffin pan... That I do use, surprisingly!


You can make the donuts in the mini muffin pan (or regular muffin pan) and just shorten the time


----------



## leggo PE

LyceeFruit said:


> You can make the donuts in the mini muffin pan (or regular muffin pan) and just shorten the time


Genius!


----------



## leggo PE

But even geniuses can be mafia...


----------



## txjennah PE

This thread is making me super hungry


----------



## User1

hmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## User1

so many dramas


----------



## User1

@chart94 I change my vote to @LyceeFruit because I don't know if she used a dolphin or a shark and either option puts a sound in my brain that I don't wanna hear and now it's both.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

been in a scif all day, and missed everything outside of the suck thread.

@chart94  what's the count?


----------



## Roarbark

squaretaper PE said:


> Assume Aladdin's magic carpet operates on an air standard Brayton cycle


Excellent   
--------------------------------
Just moved a cypress xmas tree into our office, and now my arms are all rashy. Tree getting revenge for cutting it down and screwing stabilization screws into it's trunk. 

This is pretty lively for a first voting day.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

RBHeadge PE said:


> been in a scif all day, and missed everything outside of the suck thread.
> 
> @chart94  what's the count?


I have exactly zero votes again. I win!


----------



## Roarbark

@Audi driver, P.E. Shhh, don't draw attention to yourself! ... Are you playing this round?


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Roarbark said:


> @Audi driver, P.E. Shhh, don't draw attention to yourself! ... Are you playing this round?


I keep being left out because everyone fears my gameplay.


----------



## leggo PE

Audi driver said:


> I keep being left out because everyone fears my gameplay.


Lies! You keep only claiming to want to play after the round has already begun.

And this makes me sad.


----------



## blybrook PE

Since I am about to leave the office and have errands until after the final vote is tallied; I best get a vote in before it's too late...

@chart94, I vote for @jean15paul_PE for being very quiet today.  Could change if I make it to a internet connection before the final cutoff.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

leggo PE said:


> Lies! You keep only claiming to want to play after the round has already begun.
> 
> And this makes me sad.


Lies? I think not. Behold:



Audi driver said:


> I'm in for whenever, so people will stop whining.  But only if there aren't new rules.


----------



## chart94 PE

Current vote count 

@LyceeFruit -3

@jean15paul_PE - 1

@squaretaper PE - 3


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

I AM NOT MAFIA UGHHH.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

squaretaper PE said:


> I AM NOT MAFIA FOR LONG UGHHH.


FIFY.


----------



## Roarbark

chart94 said:


> Current vote count
> 
> @LyceeFruit -3
> 
> @jean15paul_PE - 1
> 
> @squaretaper PE - 3


Everyone has negative votes. Did they do community service to get those?


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Roarbark said:


> Everyone has negative votes. Did they do community service to get those?


Maybe I am losing after all?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Audi driver said:


> FIFY.


BRUH.


----------



## chart94 PE

Roarbark said:


> Everyone has negative votes. Did they do community service to get those?


Bribes


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

squaretaper PE said:


> BRUSH YOUR TEETH.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

chart94 said:


> Bribes


This mafia game is hard, yo!


----------



## leggo PE

Audi driver said:


> Lies? I think not. Behold:
> 
> 
> 
> Audi driver said:
> 
> 
> 
> Im in for whenever, so people will stop whining.  But only if there aren't new rules.
Click to expand...

Except then the conversation went like this...



leggo PE said:


> Okay, I was gonna take next week off, but I'm in since Audi is!!
> 
> I'm going to be busier towards the end of the week, but will do my best!






Audi driver said:


> I'm out.


Which is how things stood until you said this, this morning, after this round of the game had already started:



Audi driver said:


> I'm in!


----------



## Roarbark

Good diggin Leggo. The Straight Waffle-izer has exposed Audi's waffling.


----------



## leggo PE

What's a waffle-izer to do but expose waffling??


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

leggo PE said:


> Except then the conversation went like this...
> 
> Which is how things stood until you said this, this morning, after this round of the game had already started:


You've dipped to a new low. Banned for dipping to a new low.


----------



## leggo PE

Audi driver said:


> You've dipped to a new low. Banned for dipping to a new low.


This is not a new low. This is fact-finding and truth-exposing.

All I want is for you to participate in another round! Legitimately.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

leggo PE said:


> This is not a new low. This is fact-finding and truth-exposing.
> 
> All I want is for you to participate in another round! Legitimately.


Same.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

@chart94 I'm voting for @LyceeFruit


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Ouch guys


----------



## leggo PE

Audi driver said:


> Same.


There's something you could do about that! You just have to do that something at the right time, and not too late. And not flipflop, or waffle.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

leggo PE said:


> There's something you could do about that! You just have to do that something at the right time, and not too late. And not flipflop, or waffle.


Do you even know me?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Is it over? Am I ded?


----------



## User1

squaretaper PE said:


> Is it over? Am I ded?


I think you still have minimum 50 mins of aliveness


----------



## Roarbark

Audi driver said:


> Do you even know me?


Just commit now, far in advance. We're all here to bear witness.


----------



## User1

@chart94what's the tally?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

@chart94 I change my vote to @LyceeFruit


----------



## User1

@RBHeadge PEfun fact I'm a Lil over 100 posts behind you


----------



## User1

Jk. Rep, not posts


----------



## RBHeadge PE

posts or recs?


----------



## chart94 PE

Current tally with 7 mins to go

@LyceeFruit -5 

@squaretaper PE -2

@jean15paul_PE - 1


----------



## RBHeadge PE

I'd better step it up my snarky memes


----------



## chart94 PE

Im low on both


----------



## RBHeadge PE

chart94 said:


> Im low on both


spam thread help with both


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Im a townie!!!! Guys, y'all are so mean


----------



## leggo PE

Audi driver said:


> Do you even know me?


It's debatable. But I like you!


----------



## User1

LyceeFruit said:


> Im a townie!!!! Guys, y'all are so mean


Not personal!


----------



## chart94 PE

@Audi driver, P.E. was kicking off his fun old fashion family Christmas by heading out into the country in the old front-wheel drive sleigh to embrace the frosty majesty of the winter landscape and select that most important of Christmas symbols. As he was cruising down the road, some obnoxious tailgaters started to ride his tail. Not this time he mumbled to himself. He pushed his foot on the accelerator trying to outrun the shoddy, run down truck that now had taken a sharp turn into the opposite lane attempting to pass. 

His wife looked horrified screaming to him how he shouldn't provoke them. @Audi driver, P.E. turns to her and shouts "if its alright with you ill do the driving." In the backseat @ChaosMuppetPE and @JayKay PE looked bored with their dads antics and had begun to play on their iphones tuning out his angry snarls. 

The truck finally passes @Audi driver, P.E. and then abruptly slams his brakes causing @Audi driver, P.E. to lose control and almost go off into a snowbank. After their near death experience, the greaseballs finally arrive at the tree lot run by none other than @RBHeadge PE. 

 @RBHeadge PE runs up to greet his customers. The entire town had gathered at his tree lot as it was the day after thanksgiving and he was doing a 33.333 percent off sale. Can i show you around ? @RBHeadge PE asks. Sure says @Audi driver, P.E.. They start to walk over to the main lot and Suddenly @Audi driver, P.E. notices the pickup truck that was messing with him. From the pickup truck emerges @LyceeFruit .  She flicks @Audi driver, P.E. off and begins looking around at the trees. 

"oh the nerve" @Audi driver, P.E. tells @RBHeadge PE, who has begun showing them trees. As they are perusing around,  a shout is heard and suddenly the entire town is chanting "THIEF, THIEF, THIEF ". @RBHeadge PE races over and tackles @LyceeFruit to the ground. 

"Not so fast, you gotta pay for that first or my fist will meet your skull" threatens @RBHeadge PE. "Hey listen here fish boy, it was me!!" @LyceeFruit screams in protest. "Lies, we saw you take it and we arent going to stand by and let you get away with it. There has been enough crime in this town as it is with that damn mafia taking all the limited edition new years eve furbies shipment! shouts @ChebyshevII PE. "You know what I say its time we take matters into our own hands!!!" @MadamPirate, @squaretaper PE and  a shout in agreement. TO THE  CHIPPER!!!" everyone chimes. @txjennah PE starts the chipper up as @leggo PE , @NikR_PE, and @Roarbark lift her up and toss her in. 

A sharp scream is drowned out by the grinding of bones and flesh, met with a splatter of blood and guts all over the chipper. All of sudden the chipper stops suddenly. "Damn thing always jams" @RBHeadge PE proclaims. He reaches up into the chipper and pulls out a half chopped up baseball bat. what the hell he thinks. He jogs over to the shoddy truck and opens the door. Lying on the front seat was a gun, rope and a bottle of moose. MAFIA!! he shouts as he collapses to his knees.  

@LyceeFruit was lynched by the town. She was mafia.


----------



## Roarbark

Holy crap, @chart94 turns it up to 100.

I appear in this story only to help throw someone into a wood chipper. At least she deserved it.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Ouch


----------



## NikR_PE

Roarbark said:


> Holy crap, @chart94 turns it up to 100.
> 
> I appear in this story only to help throw someone into a wood chipper. At least she deserved it.


my thoughts exactly.


----------



## User1

VIIIIIIICTOOOOOORRRYYYYYYY

ILLLINNNNOOIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIS

VAAAAAARSSSSIIIIIIIITTYYYYYYY


----------



## User1

Also I thoroughly enjoy how many times @Audi driver, P.E.Is tagged.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

How have the rest of us townies not been arrested for premeditated murder yet?


----------



## Roarbark

@ChebyshevII PE I think our town must have a Hot Fuzz "Cruussssty Jugglers" type thing going on.
Maybe they're not mafia after all, they're just newcomers.


----------



## leggo PE

Sorry to have thrown you into the wood chipper, @LyceeFruit. But it was worth it, for you were a mafiasa!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Is @Audi driver, P.E. the Clark Griswald in this story?


----------



## txjennah PE

Dang holy shit, good job guys


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

blybrook PE said:


> Since I am about to leave the office and have errands until after the final vote is tallied; I best get a vote in before it's too late...
> 
> @chart94, I vote for @jean15paul_PE for being very quiet today.  Could change if I make it to a internet connection before the final cutoff.


Just got back from a business Christmas party with my wife. Apparently I've angered a bear .


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Great job town! Mafia on day one.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

jean15paul_PE said:


> Just got back from a business Christmas party with my wife. Apparently I've angered a bear .


Must have been a wild party to keep you away all day.


----------



## NikR_PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> Just got back from a business Christmas party with my wife. Apparently I've angered a bear .


Was this at a zoo?


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Must have been a wild party to keep you away all day.


No, just work -&gt; errands -&gt; getting ready -&gt; party -&gt; dinner

Finally home resting



NikR_PE said:


> Was this at a zoo?


LOL.


----------



## leggo PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> No, just work -&gt; errands -&gt; getting ready -&gt; party -&gt; dinner
> 
> Finally home resting


Just warning you, this is not an adequate excuse.


----------



## chart94 PE

tj_PE said:


> Also I thoroughly enjoy how many times @Audi driver, P.E.Is tagged.


I had to. It’s completely necessary as everyone knows!


----------



## chart94 PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> How have the rest of us townies not been arrested for premeditated murder yet?


Well... let’s just say the town takes thievery very seriously.


----------



## chart94 PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Is @Audi driver, P.E. the Clark Griswald in this story?


Yup!! Good catch! Greaseball is what his boss refers to him by


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

chart94 said:


> Well... let’s just say the town takes thievery very seriously.


Whole town murders a single resident and nobody bats an eye




One person steals something and everyone loses their minds


----------



## RBHeadge PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Whole town murders a single resident and nobody bats an eye
> 
> View attachment 14654
> 
> 
> One person steals something and everyone loses their minds


Actually just lol'd at this.


----------



## chart94 PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Actually just lol'd at this.


I’m still chuckling to myself. I’ll have to be more careful with the story writing lol


----------



## User1

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Whole town murders a single resident and nobody bats an eye
> 
> View attachment 14654
> 
> 
> One person steals something and everyone loses their minds


IT'S CHRISTMAS OKAY AND EVERYBODY'S GONNA HAVE A GREAT TIME


----------



## RBHeadge PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Whole town murders a single resident and nobody bats an eye


Its not murder, it's a _lottery._


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

RBHeadge PE said:


> Its not murder, it's a _lottery._


Yikes.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

It's not murder, it's DiGiorno.


----------



## NikR_PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Its not murder, it's a _lottery._


Pretty much. I am glad ppl stopped using that randomizer


----------



## Roarbark

NikR_PE said:


> Pretty much. I am glad ppl stopped using that randomizer


Personally, I liked the NikRizer.


----------



## JayKay PE

I am so happy that gratuitous murder is the spice I've added to the mafia game and that @chart94 has continued with this tradition.

*wipes tear from squinty eye of suspicion*


----------



## chart94 PE

Guys I’ll be a little late today with the story. Woke up to a flat tire.. so continue with usual suspicions until then.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

NikR_PE said:


> Pretty much. I am glad ppl stopped using that randomizer


Well, just 'cause it favors you for some reason.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Its not murder, it's a _lottery._


This was a Shirley Jackson reference.

where's our english major, @squaretaper PE?


----------



## txjennah PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> This was a Shirley Jackson reference.
> 
> where's our english major, @squaretaper PE?


Haha. I got it.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> This was a Shirley Jackson reference.
> 
> where's our english major, @squaretaper PE?


Hey, I got it! I giggle-snorted.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Morning townies.

Coffee time


----------



## chart94 PE

After the unusual discovery at @RBHeadge PE tree lot, the entire town was on edge. It seemed unusual that their mob justice actually worked out for once and it sent shivers down everyone's spines. @Audi driver, P.E. went to work the next day, as usual, in a big office building downtown. He entered as he did every morning and went over to the coffee maker and began to mix his favorite concoction, "special syrup" and coffee. It was the only way @Audi driver, P.E. could even make it through the day anymore. Whistling and walking up to greet his fellow coworker, @ChebyshevII PE waddled up to the coffee machine. "hell of a murder.. errr i mean justice yesterday ehhh @Audi driver, P.E.?!" I suppose so responded @Audi driver, P.E.. What the hell is wrong with you?! replied @ChebyshevII PE you dont seem your usual yule tide self. Did you have your syrup yet?! NO quipped @Audi driver, P.E., sorry he said meekly, I haven't had my syrup. That's quite alright said @ChebyshevII PE, mind if you top me off a bit? @Audi driver, P.E. poured a helpful amount into @ChebyshevII PE cup and walked off.

@ChebyshevII PE drinking his "syrup" began to walk back to his corner office. He had become a major editor for the companies children's book section. His latest and greatest story involved a tomato that lived on a farm and survived by eating other tomatoes. Don't ask why no one quite knows the reason, but it was selling like hotcakes! @ChebyshevII PE was due for a huge bonus, a free vacation to elevator world, and he was going to be inducted into the hall of fame for pencil pushing. It was quite the honor especially around the holidays. It gave him an excuse to openly be an alcoholic without question. Once he got back to his office, @ChebyshevII PE began to decorate putting up trees and wreaths all whilst drinking scotch and blasting rocking around the Christmas tree by Brenda lee. As he was dancing and singing, a dark figure approached him, they quickly subdued him and tied him to an office chair.  As if playing with their victim, they let @ChebyshevII PE come to, bound and gagged to a chair.  The mysterious figure had changed @ChebyshevII PE clothes to a tomato costume. (Yeah i am confused by that part as well)  and let out a small chuckle and said " lets see if tomatoes can fly. " 

Muffled screams as @ChebyshevII PE tried to fight and say "i dont want to see if tomatoes can fly!!" but all that could be heard was mmmfhf mfhmfhf mfhfhhf. Brenda lee was still belting out her song and right at the catchiest part, the mysterious figure tossed the chair out the window. @ChebyshevII PE helplessly fell 70 stories down, right onto @Audi driver, P.E. brand new Porsche. (he betrayed audi but got a great deal by switching to geico.) A car alarm began to blare, the mysterious figure disappeared like a flash up the companies chimney. When everyone discovered what had happened they ran downstairs (not the brightest bunch to run 70 stories) and discovered @ChebyshevII PE mangled corpse on top of the @Audi driver, P.E. Porsche. Chair parts and hydraulic oil were everywhere. The remnants of @ChebyshevII PE head was smeared on the windshield, with his feet ironically on the gas pedal. Almost unceremoniously, the bottle of scotch had made it without breaking,  @Audi driver, P.E. picked it up, wiped the blood off, and topped of his coffee and began to cry. He only had two payments left...

@ChebyshevII PE was waked by the mafia. 

The remaining players are 

@RBHeadge PE @NikR_PE @tj_PE @txjennah PE @MadamPirate @jean15paul_PE @squaretaper PE @blybrook PE @Roarbark @leggo PE


----------



## txjennah PE

"He only had two payments left..." lmao a worthy successor to @JayKay PE


----------



## blybrook PE

Yes, we went "Fargo" on the mafia!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

@RBHeadge PE Are youuuuuu mafia?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

nope, just a townie


----------



## leggo PE

Aww, we must avenge @ChebyshevII PE's unwarranted murder!!


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

RBHeadge PE said:


> Is @Audi driver, P.E. the Clark Griswald in this story?


Yes. Now see, Chart knows me like we share a bathroom.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

RBHeadge PE said:


> This was a Shirley Jackson reference.
> 
> where's our english major, @squaretaper PE?


Who?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Who, indeed.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

chart94 said:


> After the unusual discovery at @RBHeadge PE tree lot, the entire town was on edge. It seemed unusual that their mob justice actually worked out for once and it sent shivers down everyone's spines. @Audi driver, P.E. went to work the next day, as usual, in a big office building downtown. He entered as he did every morning and went over to the coffee maker and began to mix his favorite concoction, "special syrup" and coffee. It was the only way @Audi driver, P.E. could even make it through the day anymore. Whistling and walking up to greet his fellow coworker, @ChebyshevII PE waddled up to the coffee machine. "hell of a murder.. errr i mean justice yesterday ehhh @Audi driver, P.E.?!" I suppose so responded @Audi driver, P.E.. What the hell is wrong with you?! replied @ChebyshevII PE you dont seem your usual yule tide self. Did you have your syrup yet?! NO quipped @Audi driver, P.E., sorry he said meekly, I haven't had my syrup. That's quite alright said @ChebyshevII PE, mind if you top me off a bit? @Audi driver, P.E. poured a helpful amount into @ChebyshevII PE cup and walked off.
> 
> @ChebyshevII PE drinking his "syrup" began to walk back to his corner office. He had become a major editor for the companies children's book section. His latest and greatest story involved a tomato that lived on a farm and survived by eating other tomatoes. Don't ask why no one quite knows the reason, but it was selling like hotcakes! @ChebyshevII PE was due for a huge bonus, a free vacation to elevator world, and he was going to be inducted into the hall of fame for pencil pushing. It was quite the honor especially around the holidays. It gave him an excuse to openly be an alcoholic without question. Once he got back to his office, @ChebyshevII PE began to decorate putting up trees and wreaths all whilst drinking scotch and blasting rocking around the Christmas tree by Brenda lee. As he was dancing and singing, a dark figure approached him, they quickly subdued him and tied him to an office chair.  As if playing with their victim, they let @ChebyshevII PE come to, bound and gagged to a chair.  The mysterious figure had changed @ChebyshevII PE clothes to a tomato costume. (Yeah i am confused by that part as well)  and let out a small chuckle and said " lets see if tomatoes can fly. "
> 
> Muffled screams as @ChebyshevII PE tried to fight and say "i dont want to see if tomatoes can fly!!" but all that could be heard was mmmfhf mfhmfhf mfhfhhf. Brenda lee was still belting out her song and right at the catchiest part, the mysterious figure tossed the chair out the window. @ChebyshevII PE helplessly fell 70 stories down, right onto @Audi driver, P.E. brand new Porsche. (he betrayed audi but got a great deal by switching to geico.) A car alarm began to blare, the mysterious figure disappeared like a flash up the companies chimney. When everyone discovered what had happened they ran downstairs (not the brightest bunch to run 70 stories) and discovered @ChebyshevII PE mangled corpse on top of the @Audi driver, P.E. Porsche. Chair parts and hydraulic oil were everywhere. The remnants of @ChebyshevII PE head was smeared on the windshield, with his feet ironically on the gas pedal. Almost unceremoniously, the bottle of scotch had made it without breaking,  @Audi driver, P.E. picked it up, wiped the blood off, and topped of his coffee and began to cry. He only had two payments left...
> 
> @ChebyshevII PE was waked by the mafia.
> 
> The remaining players are
> 
> @RBHeadge PE @NikR_PE @tj_PE @txjennah PE @MadamPirate @jean15paul_PE @squaretaper PE @blybrook PE @Roarbark @leggo PE


This is so accurate too.


----------



## blybrook PE




----------



## NikR_PE

blybrook PE said:


>


is this a confession?


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

*Day 1 votes (research)*

player:                       voted for
@ChebyshevII PE:   @squaretaper PE, changed to @LyceeFruit
@leggo PE:              @LyceeFruit
@txjennah PE:         @squaretaper PE
@tj_PE:                    @txjennah PE, changed to @LyceeFruit
@squaretaper PE:   @LyceeFruit
@LyceeFruit:           @squaretaper PE
@blybrook PE:        @jean15paul_PE
@RBHeadge PE:     @LyceeFruit

Did not vote: @Roarbark @MadamPirate @jean15paul_PE @NikR_PE

@LyceeFruit killed by town; was mafia.

Voted with @LyceeFruit: @txjennah PE
Initially voted with @LyceeFruit then changed: @ChebyshevII PE

@ChebyshevII PE killed by mafia; assume not mafia.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

@chart94 I vote for @txjennah PE for voting with LyceeFruit yesterday


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Audi driver said:


> This is so accurate too.


Why’d ya have to go and dress me in a tomato suit?


----------



## txjennah PE

@chart94  I vote for @jean15paul_PE for missing the vote yesterday and then trying to turn suspicion around on me.


----------



## leggo PE

@chart94, at this time, I'm voting for @txjennah PE. This vote is subject to change if relevant information comes up.


----------



## txjennah PE

leggo PE said:


> @chart94, at this time, I'm voting for @txjennah PE. This vote is subject to change if relevant information comes up.


I think it's important to note that I cast one of the first votes.  @LyceeFruit voted after me, there's no evidence indicating that I ~voted with her~


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Why’d ya have to go and dress me in a tomato suit?


because red's your color


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

LyceeFruit said:


> because red's your color


It certainly is now.


----------



## blybrook PE

NikR_PE said:


> is this a confession?


Nope, just giving context to the townie's kill last night.


----------



## blybrook PE

@chart94, I currently cast my vote for @NikR_PE for failing to vote yesterday. This is subject to change as today's thread continues.


----------



## leggo PE

txjennah PE said:


> I think it's important to note that I cast one of the first votes.  @LyceeFruit voted after me, there's no evidence indicating that I ~voted with her~


This may or may not be relevant news. It is yet to be seen.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

It should also be noted that, not only am I dead, but I also did not pass the autopsy.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

You can honestly say that you died in a porsche accident.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

@chart94 I vote for @jean15paul_PE because shoot first and ask questions later. Also, I am not mafia.


----------



## chart94 PE

Current Vote count

@jean15paul_PE - 2 

@txjennah PE - 2

@NikR_PE - 1


----------



## RBHeadge PE

squaretaper PE said:


> Also, I am not mafia.


The fact that @squaretaper PE was targeted by a mafia member last night, and at the time it had a strong potential to eliminate him from the game, therefore we can safely imply that he is not mafia.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> The fact that @squaretaper PE was targeted by a mafia member last night, and at the time it had a strong potential to eliminate him from the game, therefore we can safely imply that he is not mafia.


Thank you! I AM NOT MAFIA.


----------



## Roarbark

chart94 said:


> right onto @Audi driver, P.E. brand new Porsche.


Tragic. 



RBHeadge PE said:


> This was a Shirley Jackson reference.
> 
> where's our english major, @squaretaper PE?


Whoosh.


----------



## Roarbark

ChebyshevII PE said:


> It should also be noted that, not only am I dead, but I also did not pass the autopsy.


Didn't have to wait 8-10 weeks for results?

@chart94 I vote for @blybrook PE for targeting non-voting people like me.
Also "This is subject to change as today's thread continues."


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

txjennah PE said:


> @chart94  I vote for @jean15paul_PE for missing the vote yesterday and then trying to turn suspicion around on me.






txjennah PE said:


> I think it's important to note that I cast one of the first votes.  @LyceeFruit voted after me, there's no evidence indicating that I ~voted with her~


Maybe. I just don't have anything else to go on at the moment. 

Also, I'm not mafia.


----------



## NikR_PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> did not pass


OMG results are out.


----------



## NikR_PE

blybrook PE said:


> @chart94, I currently cast my vote for @NikR_PE for failing to vote yesterday. This is subject to change as today's thread continues.


FYI I failed because i totally forgot about 1 hour early deadline.


----------



## NikR_PE

txjennah PE said:


> I think it's important to note that I cast one of the first votes.  @LyceeFruit voted after me, there's no evidence indicating that I ~voted with her~


irrelevant. Pls note



RBHeadge PE said:


> How EBers detect mafia:
> 
> 
> Obviously the first person to discuss voting is mafia
> 
> anyone who send a pm on the first day is mafia
> 
> anyone who votes with anyone else is mafia
> 
> anyone who employs chaos is mafia
> 
> anyone who uses logic is mafia
> 
> anyone who uses deception is mafia
> 
> anyone who is honest is mafia
> 
> anyone who isn't part of a pm by day-two is mafia
> 
> anyone who talks too much is mafia
> 
> anyone who is quiet is mafia
> 
> anyone who knows the rules is mafia
> 
> anyone who doesn't know the rules is mafia
> 
> the new guy can't be mafia
> 
> the guy who was mafia last game, is still mafia
> 
> anyone who won last game is mafia
> 
> anyone using the instant messenger is mafia
> 
> avatars and titles, selected years ago, are obvious reflections of being mafia
> 
> anyone who doesn't vote with another person is mafia
> 
> @vhab49_PE is the cop
> 
> Did I miss any?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

NikR_PE said:


> OMG results are out.


You monster.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Roarbark said:


> Tragic.


IKR?!  Shoulda been a Corvette.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

NikR_PE said:


> OMG results are out.


I've got mine, yup.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

tj_PE said:


> Also I thoroughly enjoy how many times @Audi driver, P.E.Is tagged.


Guys, think I should tell her?


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

FTR: I am playing next round. Take it to the bank.


----------



## JayKay PE

I vote for @Audi driver, P.E. because he's a horrible father and left me locked in the family car.  The tree is still strapped to the top.

And now he needs to bring me to work tomorrow, since his other car is obvs trashed.  XD


----------



## User1

Audi driver said:


> Guys, think I should tell her?


tell her what?


----------



## User1

@chart94 for the moment I'm goin back to voting for @txjennah PE 

to be re-visited later. off to a site visit and team building with a new client! ciao


----------



## leggo PE

Yeah, tell her what, @Audi driver, P.E.?


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

leggo PE said:


> Yeah, tell her what, @Audi driver, P.E.?


Tagging multiple times in one post only alerts me once.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

hi @Audi driver, P.E.


----------



## txjennah PE

Not Mafia guys, you're gonna feel pretty silly voting me off


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

LyceeFruit said:


> hi @Audi driver, P.E.


Sup?


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Audi driver said:


> Sup?


just recovering from my time in the woodchipper, you?


----------



## Roarbark

LyceeFruit said:


> just recovering from my time in the woodchipper, you?


Quality winter vacation destination.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

LyceeFruit said:


> just recovering from my time in the woodchipper, you?


Still recovering from attending MNF and driving 4.5 hrs home afterward and working the next day. How does one recover from time in a woodchipper exactly?


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Audi driver said:


> Still recovering from attending MNF and driving 4.5 hrs home afterward and working the next day. How does one recover from time in a woodchipper exactly?


a lot of glue


----------



## JayKay PE

Audi driver said:


> FTR: I am playing next round. Take it to the bank.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

JayKay PE said:


> View attachment 14672


I thought we were friends!


----------



## JayKay PE

Audi driver said:


> I thought we were friends!









*edit* - I just realized this gif is ultra-serious looking.  Obviously, JK is not that serious.  XD


----------



## RBHeadge PE

@chart94 I vote for @txjennah PE


----------



## txjennah PE

I have this to say in my defense:

-You probably shouldn't vote me off.
-My vote for @squaretaper PE was a shot in the dark that @LyceeFruit benefited from. Note that I was one of the first to vote anyway. Knowing what I know about her mafia connections, I didn't vote for him this time since he's clearly not mafia.  
-Super convenient that @jean15paul_PE wasn't anywhere yesterday but is now trying to draw a link between me and @LyceeFruit


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

I R NO MAFIA.


----------



## leggo PE

txjennah PE said:


> I have this to say in my defense:
> 
> -You probably shouldn't vote me off.
> -My vote for @squaretaper PE was a shot in the dark that @LyceeFruit benefited from. Note that I was one of the first to vote anyway. Knowing what I know about her mafia connections, I didn't vote for him this time since he's clearly not mafia.
> -Super convenient that @jean15paul_PE wasn't anywhere yesterday but is now trying to draw a link between me and @LyceeFruit


Don't worry, @jean15paul_PE has found himself on the hot seat too.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Day 1 is always just randomness. No good intel until day 2


----------



## leggo PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> Day 1 is always just randomness. No good intel until day 2


This is something a mafia member would say to deflect suspicion.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

leggo PE said:


> This is something a mafia member would say to deflect suspicion.


I am trying to deflect suspicion.    I don't like being on the hot seat. But also I'm not mafia.


----------



## leggo PE

It's not particularly funny...


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

leggo PE said:


> It's not particularly funny...


I did laugh when I read it  :dunno:


----------



## leggo PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> I did laugh when I read it  :dunno:


Okay, that's fair.


----------



## chart94 PE

I am on my phone so if someone could fact check me I believe I have 

@txjennah PE - 4 votes

@jean15paul_PE -2 votes and 

@NikR_PE - 1 vote


----------



## leggo PE

Woah, when did all these votes happen??


----------



## RBHeadge PE

ok, so I'm going to write this analysis as if I were a neutral third party observer. I sort feel that way because I've been so busy with RL work, and helping out the waiting no0bz.

This analysis uses the best available public knowledge as of noon today. I will not (read: can't) include anything that may or may not have been going on outside of this thread.

mafia = lycee; not mafia = cheb . The roles of the other players are unknown at this time.

I will assume that the mafia behaves rationally, insofar as they wouldn't vote for one of their own when it mattered.

So here's my analysis of yesterday's vote:

first vote: 

cheb votes for square; cheb was not mafia so assume this was a blind shot. No determination can be made about any player

second vote:

leggo votes for lycee; Since lycee is mafia, and mafia wouldn't put one of their own in a position to be eliminated, lets call leggo=not mafia

third vote:

txjen votes square; Below I'll show that square is not mafia, but in this case and time, we can't confirm that txjen knew this (she could be townie taking a random shot, or mafia protecting mafia), so txjen=?

fourth vote

tj votes txjen; at this moment there is nothing in the public sphere which by itself that can be inferred from this vote.

fifth vote

square votes lycee; mafia won't put one of their own in a position to be eliminated - which is what this vote will do, so square=not mafia

sixth vote

lycee votes square; no new conclusions

seventh vote

tj changes vote to lycee; mafia won't put one of their own in a position to be eliminated - which this vote has the potential to do, so tj=not mafia

eighth vote

rb votes lycee; mafia won't vote out one of their own, this is a tiebreaking vote under any cicumstance so rb=not mafia 

ninth vote

bly votes jean; nothing can be cleanly inferred from this vote

tenth vote

cheb changes vote to lycee; OBE

So based on this sequence of events. We can confirm without a cop that the following players are not mafia:

leggo, square, tj, rb

Everyone else is still a question mark

Based on the above, the narrative that txjen is providing is consistent with her being a townie who took a random shot. However it is also consistent with the theory that she was mafia and trying to protect her fellow mafiosa lycee. Either theory is valid using logical inference. One would have to use other, potentially less reliable, methods to make a determination on txjen's motives for her vote and her role in the game.


----------



## leggo PE

chart94 said:


> I am on my phone so if someone could fact check me I believe I have
> 
> @txjennah PE - 4 votes
> 
> @jean15paul_PE -2 votes and
> 
> @NikR_PE - 1 vote


Okay, I went back and fact-checked you, and this is what I found:

@txjennah PE: 4 (voted for by: @jean15paul_PE, @leggo PE, @tj_PE, and @RBHeadge PE)

@NikR_PE: 1 (voted for by @blybrook PE)

@jean15paul_PE: 2 (voted for by @txjennah PE and @squaretaper PE)

@blybrook PE: 1 (voted for by @Roarbark)

In summary, I think you missed Roarbark's vote for blybrook. Vote is recorded here: 



Roarbark said:


> Didn't have to wait 8-10 weeks for results?
> 
> @chart94 I vote for @blybrook PE for targeting non-voting people like me.
> Also "This is subject to change as today's thread continues."


----------



## leggo PE

Now where the heck is @MadamPirate? She's the only one not to have voted so far...


----------



## txjennah PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> ok, so I'm going to write this analysis as if I were a neutral third party observer. I sort feel that way because I've been so busy with RL work, and helping out the waiting no0bz.
> 
> This analysis uses the best available public knowledge as of noon today. I will not (read: can't) include anything that may or may not have been going on outside of this thread.
> 
> mafia = lycee; not mafia = cheb . The roles of the other players are unknown at this time.
> 
> I will assume that the mafia behaves rationally, insofar as they wouldn't vote for one of their own when it mattered.
> 
> So here's my analysis of yesterday's vote:
> 
> first vote:
> 
> cheb votes for square; cheb was not mafia so assume this was a blind shot. No determination can be made about any player
> 
> second vote:
> 
> leggo votes for lycee; Since lycee is mafia, and mafia wouldn't put one of their own in a position to be eliminated, lets call leggo=not mafia
> 
> third vote:
> 
> txjen votes square; Below I'll show that square is not mafia, but in this case and time, we can't confirm that txjen knew this (she could be townie taking a random shot, or mafia protecting mafia), so txjen=?
> 
> fourth vote
> 
> tj votes txjen; at this moment there is nothing in the public sphere which by itself that can be inferred from this vote.
> 
> fifth vote
> 
> square votes lycee; mafia won't put one of their own in a position to be eliminated - which is what this vote will do, so square=not mafia
> 
> sixth vote
> 
> lycee votes square; no new conclusions
> 
> seventh vote
> 
> tj changes vote to lycee; mafia won't put one of their own in a position to be eliminated - which this vote has the potential to do, so tj=not mafia
> 
> eighth vote
> 
> rb votes lycee; mafia won't vote out one of their own, this is a tiebreaking vote under any cicumstance so rb=not mafia
> 
> ninth vote
> 
> bly votes jean; nothing can be cleanly inferred from this vote
> 
> tenth vote
> 
> cheb changes vote to lycee; OBE
> 
> So based on this sequence of events. We can confirm without a cop that the following players are not mafia:
> 
> leggo, square, tj, rb
> 
> Everyone else is still a question mark
> 
> Based on the above, the narrative that txjen is providing is consistent with her being a townie who took a random shot. However it is also consistent with the theory that she was mafia and trying to protect her fellow mafiosa lycee. Either theory is valid using logical inference. One would have to use other, potentially less reliable, methods to make a determination on txjen's motives for her vote and her role in the game.


Dang this is impressive! Thank you for pulling this together for all of us!

I really hope that I've been able to present my case that I'm a townie, but leave my fate to the rest of the voters.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> ok, so I'm going to write this analysis as if I were a neutral third party observer. I sort feel that way because I've been so busy with RL work, and helping out the waiting no0bz.
> 
> This analysis uses the best available public knowledge as of noon today. I will not (read: can't) include anything that may or may not have been going on outside of this thread.
> 
> mafia = lycee; not mafia = cheb . The roles of the other players are unknown at this time.
> 
> I will assume that the mafia behaves rationally, insofar as they wouldn't vote for one of their own when it mattered.
> 
> So here's my analysis of yesterday's vote:
> 
> first vote:
> 
> cheb votes for square; cheb was not mafia so assume this was a blind shot. No determination can be made about any player
> 
> second vote:
> 
> leggo votes for lycee; Since lycee is mafia, and mafia wouldn't put one of their own in a position to be eliminated, lets call leggo=not mafia
> 
> third vote:
> 
> txjen votes square; Below I'll show that square is not mafia, but in this case and time, we can't confirm that txjen knew this (she could be townie taking a random shot, or mafia protecting mafia), so txjen=?
> 
> fourth vote
> 
> tj votes txjen; at this moment there is nothing in the public sphere which by itself that can be inferred from this vote.
> 
> fifth vote
> 
> square votes lycee; mafia won't put one of their own in a position to be eliminated - which is what this vote will do, so square=not mafia
> 
> sixth vote
> 
> lycee votes square; no new conclusions
> 
> seventh vote
> 
> tj changes vote to lycee; mafia won't put one of their own in a position to be eliminated - which this vote has the potential to do, so tj=not mafia
> 
> eighth vote
> 
> rb votes lycee; mafia won't vote out one of their own, this is a tiebreaking vote under any cicumstance so rb=not mafia
> 
> ninth vote
> 
> bly votes jean; nothing can be cleanly inferred from this vote
> 
> tenth vote
> 
> cheb changes vote to lycee; OBE
> 
> So based on this sequence of events. We can confirm without a cop that the following players are not mafia:
> 
> leggo, square, tj, rb
> 
> Everyone else is still a question mark
> 
> Based on the above, the narrative that txjen is providing is consistent with her being a townie who took a random shot. However it is also consistent with the theory that she was mafia and trying to protect her fellow mafiosa lycee. Either theory is valid using logical inference. One would have to use other, potentially less reliable, methods to make a determination on txjen's motives for her vote and her role in the game.


Regardless of anything else. Today I learned that @RBHeadge PE is actually _REALLY_ good at this game.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> ...
> 
> cheb changes vote to lycee; OBE
> 
> ...


What is OBE?
@RBHeadge PE


----------



## JayKay PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> Regardless of anything else. Today I learned that @RBHeadge PE is actually _REALLY_ good at this game.


This is a well established fact. 
I like it when @RBHeadge PE gives statistical analysis during the game.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> Regardless of anything else. Today I learned that @RBHeadge PE is actually _REALLY_ good at this game.


I don't know about that. I've only survived twice....


----------



## RBHeadge PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> What is OBE?
> @RBHeadge PE


Overcome By Events

i.e. moot point, doesn't matter anymore


----------



## leggo PE

Humble is as humble does!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> So based on this sequence of events. We can confirm without a cop that the following players are not mafia:
> 
> leggo, square, tj, rb


I hope the cop is seeing this too. If the cop is not on that list, and reaches out, it would create a group with 5-7 known not-mafia. That's endgame alliance numbers.


----------



## blybrook PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> I hope the cop is seeing this too. If the cop is not on that list, and reaches out, it would create a group with 5-7 known not-mafia. That's endgame alliance numbers.


The cop could be seeing that as they could be one of those listed. My vote yesterday was a shot in the dark first day vote.

I am Redneck Mafia, no way involved with the mafia of this round. I say feed all dem mafioso's to the chipper!


----------



## leggo PE

Everyone's first day vote is a shot in the dark besides mafia members.

The cop doesn't even get to have an inkling about anything until the second day, at the earliest. At least, that's how it was when I was the cop a few rounds ago. @vhab49_PE would know best for obvious reasons.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

RBHeadge PE said:


> ok, so I'm going to write this analysis as if I were a neutral third party observer. I sort feel that way because I've been so busy with RL work, and helping out the waiting no0bz.
> 
> This analysis uses the best available public knowledge as of noon today. I will not (read: can't) include anything that may or may not have been going on outside of this thread.
> 
> mafia = lycee; not mafia = cheb . The roles of the other players are unknown at this time.
> 
> I will assume that the mafia behaves rationally, insofar as they wouldn't vote for one of their own when it mattered.
> 
> So here's my analysis of yesterday's vote:
> 
> first vote:
> 
> cheb votes for square; cheb was not mafia so assume this was a blind shot. No determination can be made about any player
> 
> second vote:
> 
> leggo votes for lycee; Since lycee is mafia, and mafia wouldn't put one of their own in a position to be eliminated, lets call leggo=not mafia
> 
> third vote:
> 
> txjen votes square; Below I'll show that square is not mafia, but in this case and time, we can't confirm that txjen knew this (she could be townie taking a random shot, or mafia protecting mafia), so txjen=?
> 
> fourth vote
> 
> tj votes txjen; at this moment there is nothing in the public sphere which by itself that can be inferred from this vote.
> 
> fifth vote
> 
> square votes lycee; mafia won't put one of their own in a position to be eliminated - which is what this vote will do, so square=not mafia
> 
> sixth vote
> 
> lycee votes square; no new conclusions
> 
> seventh vote
> 
> tj changes vote to lycee; mafia won't put one of their own in a position to be eliminated - which this vote has the potential to do, so tj=not mafia
> 
> eighth vote
> 
> rb votes lycee; mafia won't vote out one of their own, this is a tiebreaking vote under any cicumstance so rb=not mafia
> 
> ninth vote
> 
> bly votes jean; nothing can be cleanly inferred from this vote
> 
> tenth vote
> 
> cheb changes vote to lycee; OBE
> 
> So based on this sequence of events. We can confirm without a cop that the following players are not mafia:
> 
> leggo, square, tj, rb
> 
> Everyone else is still a question mark
> 
> Based on the above, the narrative that txjen is providing is consistent with her being a townie who took a random shot. However it is also consistent with the theory that she was mafia and trying to protect her fellow mafiosa lycee. Either theory is valid using logical inference. One would have to use other, potentially less reliable, methods to make a determination on txjen's motives for her vote and her role in the game.


It's like you read my mind!


----------



## Roarbark

leggo PE said:


> Okay, I went back and fact-checked you, and this is what I found:
> 
> @txjennah PE: 4 (voted for by: @jean15paul_PE, @leggo PE, @tj_PE, and @RBHeadge PE)
> 
> @NikR_PE: 1 (voted for by @blybrook PE)
> 
> @jean15paul_PE: 2 (voted for by @txjennah PE and @squaretaper PE)
> 
> @blybrook PE: 1 (voted for by @Roarbark)
> 
> In summary, I think you missed Roarbark's vote for blybrook. Vote is recorded here:


Wasn't sure if RB's tally was just first day, or included second day. I noticed I was missing too. Didn't vote 1st day, Voted bly 2nd day.


----------



## blybrook PE

leggo PE said:


> Okay, I went back and fact-checked you, and this is what I found:
> 
> @txjennah PE: 4 (voted for by: @jean15paul_PE, @leggo PE, @tj_PE, and @RBHeadge PE)
> 
> @NikR_PE: 1 (voted for by @blybrook PE)
> 
> @jean15paul_PE: 2 (voted for by @txjennah PE and @squaretaper PE)
> 
> @blybrook PE: 1 (voted for by @Roarbark)
> 
> In summary, I think you missed Roarbark's vote for blybrook. Vote is recorded here:


And I will stick by my earlier vote.

I get why @Roarbark voted for me, he doesn't like the Redneck Mafia any more than the mafioso's that are destroying our town. At least he voted!


----------



## NikR_PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> ok, so I'm going to write this analysis as if I were a neutral third party observer. I sort feel that way because I've been so busy with RL work, and helping out the waiting no0bz.
> 
> This analysis uses the best available public knowledge as of noon today. I will not (read: can't) include anything that may or may not have been going on outside of this thread.
> 
> mafia = lycee; not mafia = cheb . The roles of the other players are unknown at this time.
> 
> I will assume that the mafia behaves rationally, insofar as they wouldn't vote for one of their own when it mattered.
> 
> So here's my analysis of yesterday's vote:
> 
> first vote:
> 
> cheb votes for square; cheb was not mafia so assume this was a blind shot. No determination can be made about any player
> 
> second vote:
> 
> leggo votes for lycee; Since lycee is mafia, and mafia wouldn't put one of their own in a position to be eliminated, lets call leggo=not mafia
> 
> third vote:
> 
> txjen votes square; Below I'll show that square is not mafia, but in this case and time, we can't confirm that txjen knew this (she could be townie taking a random shot, or mafia protecting mafia), so txjen=?
> 
> fourth vote
> 
> tj votes txjen; at this moment there is nothing in the public sphere which by itself that can be inferred from this vote.
> 
> fifth vote
> 
> square votes lycee; mafia won't put one of their own in a position to be eliminated - which is what this vote will do, so square=not mafia
> 
> sixth vote
> 
> lycee votes square; no new conclusions
> 
> seventh vote
> 
> tj changes vote to lycee; mafia won't put one of their own in a position to be eliminated - which this vote has the potential to do, so tj=not mafia
> 
> eighth vote
> 
> rb votes lycee; mafia won't vote out one of their own, this is a tiebreaking vote under any cicumstance so rb=not mafia
> 
> ninth vote
> 
> bly votes jean; nothing can be cleanly inferred from this vote
> 
> tenth vote
> 
> cheb changes vote to lycee; OBE
> 
> So based on this sequence of events. We can confirm without a cop that the following players are not mafia:
> 
> leggo, square, tj, rb
> 
> Everyone else is still a question mark
> 
> Based on the above, the narrative that txjen is providing is consistent with her being a townie who took a random shot. However it is also consistent with the theory that she was mafia and trying to protect her fellow mafiosa lycee. Either theory is valid using logical inference. One would have to use other, potentially less reliable, methods to make a determination on txjen's motives for her vote and her role in the game.


I agree with this analysis. However i feel that late votes against lycee do not confirm that the voters were townies. I previous games mafia did vote for their own when they knew they were gonna be lynched (i remember roar doing that once).

Anyways txj may be mafia. But @chart94 i vote for @jean15paul_PE as he has been trying very hard to convince me to not vote for him in dm's. Too early for this.


----------



## chart94 PE

Ok so I got 

3 for @jean15paul_PE

4 for @txjennah PE

1 for @blybrook PE

1 for @NikR_PE


----------



## txjennah PE

NikR_PE said:


> I agree with this analysis. However i feel that late votes against lycee do not confirm that the voters were townies. I previous games mafia did vote for their own when they knew they were gonna be lynched (i remember roar doing that once).
> 
> Anyways txj may be mafia. But @chart94 i vote for @jean15paul_PE as he has been trying very hard to convince me to not vote for him in dm's. Too early for this.


I got a DM too! My vote stands.


----------



## Roarbark

NikR_PE said:


> I agree with this analysis. However i feel that late votes against lycee do not confirm that the voters were townies. I previous games mafia did vote for their own when they knew they were gonna be lynched (i remember roar doing that once).


Agree. I remember doing that . Real tiebreaker votes matter more for getting info.


----------



## NikR_PE

Roarbark said:


> Agree. I remember doing that . Real tiebreaker votes matter more for getting info.


so last person to vote lycee was cheb. But we know he is townie. The one before was RB. @RBHeadge PE are you mafia and did you write this to put yourself in the clear?

OTOH Its surprising that jean would DM TXJennah. I thought he would rather contact everyone else and get them to vote for her. So @txjennah PE are you mafia?


----------



## txjennah PE

NikR_PE said:


> so last person to vote lycee was cheb. But we know he is townie. The one before was RB. @RBHeadge PE are you mafia and did you write this to put yourself in the clear?
> 
> OTOH Its surprising that jean would DM TXJennah. I thought he would rather contact everyone else and get them to vote for her. So @txjennah PE are you mafia?


No dude, just a townie.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

NikR_PE said:


> so last person to vote lycee was cheb. But we know he is townie. The one before was RB. @RBHeadge PE are you mafia and did you write this to put yourself in the clear?


I knew I should have included the vote tallies as I went along the voting history.

I was the tiebreaking vote, making it lycee 4, square 3.

tj changing her vote to lycee made it tie between lycee and square

Go back and retrace it all,or follow along in the thread if you don't believe me.

I am a regular townie.


----------



## NikR_PE

My vote stays till @jean15paul_PE responds.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

NikR_PE said:


> My vote stays till @jean15paul_PE responds.


Wait, in training. What am I responding to?


----------



## User1

Who's the cop?!


----------



## User1

Back from interview prep meeting. Looks like I missed a lot of analysis but imma stick with my og vote but keep watching here jic


----------



## txjennah PE

Since we are getting close to time, I’ll restate the facts: that my vote for square was a shot in the dark that lycee latched on to. Clearly since he’s not mafia, I didn’t vote for him today. My vote for @jean15paul_PE still stands since he was absent yesterday from voting but real quick to throw me under the bus this am.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

I voted for @txjennah PE based solely on the fact that she voted with a confirmed mafia yesterday. As @RBHeadge PE pointed out, she could be mafia it could be a coincidence. *Shrug* I don't have anything else to go on.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

@chart94 I vote for @RBHeadge PE because he's trying real hard to prove he's not mafia.

(I also forgot the voting got moved back an hour last night so missed the vote. Boo)


----------



## txjennah PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> I voted for @txjennah PE based solely on the fact that she voted with a confirmed mafia yesterday. As @RBHeadge PE pointed out, she could be mafia it could be a coincidence. *Shrug* I don't have anything else to go on.


That’s what I’m getting at though, I voted before lycee. I didn’t vote *with her*. Square made a joke about being mafia so I was like, alright, let’s go with you then.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

txjennah PE said:


> That’s what I’m getting at though, I voted before lycee. I didn’t vote *with her*. Square made a joke about being mafia so I was like, alright, let’s go with you then.


Could be or she could have voted with you.

But I really didn't intend for today to turn into me vs txj. But you're still my best (only?) guess


----------



## txjennah PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> Could be or she could have voted with you.
> 
> But I really didn't intend for today to turn into me vs txj. She's still my best (only?) guess


I mean, at that point, why wouldn’t she vote with me? She was getting a lot of suspicion and it looks better for her if she goes with an already existing vote. Who I voted for is irrelevant at that point. 

It just sucks that no one believes me but w/e, I get it.


----------



## Roarbark

@txjennah PE I don't not believe you.


----------



## txjennah PE

Roarbark said:


> @txjennah PE I don't not believe you.


That’s fine. I’ve said my piece. If you look at yesterday’s thread and the vote order, the facts speak for themselves. All I know is I’m a townie, and prob not one you want to vote off.  ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## Roarbark

@txjennah PE


----------



## txjennah PE

Roarbark said:


> @txjennah PE


oh lmao this is what happens when I EB without my glasses. Sorry   I thought you said you didn’t believe me


----------



## NikR_PE

Isnt voting time over. Why discuss. We shall find out soon.


----------



## txjennah PE

NikR_PE said:


> Isnt voting time over. Why discuss. We shall find out soon.


Is it not going until 10?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

I think @chart94 forgot about us.


----------



## User1

Maybe dealing with the flat tire issue?


----------



## User1

txjennah PE said:


> Is it not going until 10?


8 cst I think


----------



## chart94 PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> I think @chart94 forgot about us.


I did not I am currently out, I forgot it was pool night. That’s my bad I’m kinda late. Are you guys okay with waiting for the story?


----------



## chart94 PE

tj_PE said:


> 8 cst I think


Let’s say 11 cst lol


----------



## RBHeadge PE

So, vote now ends at 11cst?


----------



## chart94 PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> So, vote now ends at 11cst?


Sure why not let’s go @ChaosMuppetPE style and keep this interesting! That’s my bad guys I’m a horrible mod, I apologize!!!


----------



## User1

Voting can still end at stated time and story can be later tho


----------



## User1

U allowed to have a life @chart94


----------



## chart94 PE

tj_PE said:


> U allowed to have a life @chart94


Thanks!!


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

All of us: *watching the thread to find out the truth*

Chart:


----------



## Roarbark

tj_PE said:


> U allowed to have a life @chart94


Vetoed. Lives are at stake!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Roarbark said:


> Vetoed. Lives are at stake!


lol, you sound like some of the people waiting on results.


----------



## Roarbark

RBHeadge PE said:


> lol, you sound like some of the people waiting on results.


Yes, I'm searching for things to distract me from my work, since I',m still at the office and have no focus left.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> lol, you sound like some of the people waiting on results.


what's the cut score for mafia killings?


----------



## Roarbark

On the plus side I have free dinner leftover pizza from a LIDAR vendor presentation at lunch.   .

Probably lunch tomorrow too...


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Roarbark said:


> Yes, I'm searching for things to distract me from my work, since I',m still at the office and have no focus left.


_does quick math_ It's past my bedtime here, but it's not super super late for you. Sorry. Any relief in sight?


----------



## User1

@squaretaper PEhttp://www.flashmobamerica.com/event-registration/good-cause-flash-mob-12-15-19-sacramento-ca-registration-page/?no_redirect=true


----------



## User1

Going to bed. I hope txj is mafia and that whoever the maf tries to kill overnight is someone who is hashtagsaved by the good doc


----------



## Roarbark

RBHeadge PE said:


> _does quick math_ It's past my bedtime here, but it's not super super late for you. Sorry. Any relief in sight?


Nah not too too bad, 7:00. Leaving soon, just have to reply to a few emails that I should have replied to this morning...
"sorry, this got buried"


----------



## chart94 PE

@squaretaper PE always wanted a red ryder bb gun with a flask in the stock and this thing that tells time. That way, he could shoot those pesky squirrels that inevitably ended up in his christmas tree whilst sipping on some homemade eggnog. Unfortunately for him, Santa did not like to promote boozing with bb guns. So he figured he would make one himself and have the perfect christmas. He set out for the best gun maker in town @txjennah PE place. 

He arrived about half past nine oclock am to find @Roarbark and @tj_PE arguing over who had the ugliest christmas sweater. Not this again he muttered to him self, pushing past them. He walked into the shop to find @txjennah PE arguing with @RBHeadge PE, @jean15paul_PE, and @leggo PE. Things began to get heated when @leggo PE pulled out her sharpened candy cane and shouted what you want some of this? cause i dont think you want any of this!! @squaretaper PE interjected and yelled at everyone to calm down. Whats going on here?! he shouted over the noise. Well @RBHeadge PE said whilst holding a christmas tree, I found this in @txjennah PE garage and i dont remember her coming down to the lot and purchasing it. @txjennah PE clapped back, hey listen, i dont need any of your dead, limp trees you three eyed fish looking muppet. At this point @NikR_PE and @blybrook PE arrived, both hammered off of @squaretaper PE homemade eggnog belting out paul mccartneys hit christmas song. The chaos that ensued pleased the onlooking @ChaosMuppetPE who sat quietly in the corner rubbing his newly made bb gun silently saying eexxxxcellent to himself. Things were getting out of hand when suddenly, @Roarbark came crashing thru the window. @tj_PE knocked him out cold with her vicious left hook. Everyone stood there stunned. @jean15paul_PE broke the silence and stated look there is a very simple solution. All of @RBHeadge PEs trees have nuclear waste on them, (thats what made them grow so large). We will simply get a geiger counter and see. @RBHeadge PE pulled out his handheld one and it started buzzing almost instantaneously. THEIF!!! Shouted @tj_PE. Hey now, a gal has to get a tree right @txjennah PE proclaimed. Doesnt matter, @RBHeadge PE replied, i think you need a good chipping.. at that moment, @jean15paul_PE lept into @txjennah PE knocking her into @blybrook PE who swung at @NikR_PE knocking him into the silver and gold pile. @txjennah PE and @squaretaper PE punched back at @jean15paul_PE, while the awakening @Roarbark karate chopped @blybrook PE. Meanwhile @leggo PE lent two sharpened candy canes to @RBHeadge PE and @tj_PE who then proceeded to stab @txjennah PE thru her eyes. As they continued needlessly stabbing her lifeless corpse, a note fell out of her pocket, on it was crudely written "take out the tomatoe." 

Well this calls for more eggnog  @NikR_PE and @blybrook PE shout at the same time. That night the town got plastered while cooking @txjennah PE christmas ham on a spit belting out Paul Mccartneys hit christmas song. 

@txjennah PE was mafia


----------



## leggo PE

Bam! 2/2! Sorry to have killed ya, @txjennah PE, but you were mafiasa, so it had to be done.

And I will now always carry a sharpened candy cane or two to lend in holiday times of need.


----------



## txjennah PE

leggo PE said:


> Bam! 2/2! Sorry to have killed ya, @txjennah PE, but you were mafiasa, so it had to be done.
> 
> And I will now always carry a sharpened candy cane or two to lend in holiday times of need.


Ahaha I hate being mafia.


----------



## JayKay PE

chart94 said:


> i dont need any of your dead, limp trees you three eyed fish looking muppet


My Christmas season anthem.


----------



## JayKay PE

chart94 said:


> Sure why not let’s go @ChaosMuppetPE style and keep this interesting! That’s my bad guys I’m a horrible mod, I apologize!!!


Not a horrible mod!!!  Just bring something different to the table!  It's always fun modding and see when you 'hit your stride' and realize you can have some fun as a mod (mine was when I realized I could practice writing, ergo, everyone died in detailed ways).


----------



## txjennah PE

chart94 said:


> @squaretaper PE always wanted a red ryder bb gun with a flask in the stock and this thing that tells time. That way, he could shoot those pesky squirrels that inevitably ended up in his christmas tree whilst sipping on some homemade eggnog. Unfortunately for him, Santa did not like to promote boozing with bb guns. So he figured he would make one himself and have the perfect christmas. He set out for the best gun maker in town @txjennah PE place.
> 
> He arrived about half past nine oclock am to find @Roarbark and @tj_PE arguing over who had the ugliest christmas sweater. Not this again he muttered to him self, pushing past them. He walked into the shop to find @txjennah PE arguing with @RBHeadge PE, @jean15paul_PE, and @leggo PE. Things began to get heated when @leggo PE pulled out her sharpened candy cane and shouted what you want some of this? cause i dont think you want any of this!! @squaretaper PE interjected and yelled at everyone to calm down. Whats going on here?! he shouted over the noise. Well @RBHeadge PE said whilst holding a christmas tree, I found this in @txjennah PE garage and i dont remember her coming down to the lot and purchasing it. @txjennah PE clapped back, hey listen, i dont need any of your dead, limp trees you three eyed fish looking muppet. At this point @NikR_PE and @blybrook PE arrived, both hammered off of @squaretaper PE homemade eggnog belting out paul mccartneys hit christmas song. The chaos that ensued pleased the onlooking @ChaosMuppetPE who sat quietly in the corner rubbing his newly made bb gun silently saying eexxxxcellent to himself. Things were getting out of hand when suddenly, @Roarbark came crashing thru the window. @tj_PE knocked him out cold with her vicious left hook. Everyone stood there stunned. @jean15paul_PE broke the silence and stated look there is a very simple solution. All of @RBHeadge PEs trees have nuclear waste on them, (thats what made them grow so large). We will simply get a geiger counter and see. @RBHeadge PE pulled out his handheld one and it started buzzing almost instantaneously. THEIF!!! Shouted @tj_PE. Hey now, a gal has to get a tree right @txjennah PE proclaimed. Doesnt matter, @RBHeadge PE replied, i think you need a good chipping.. at that moment, @jean15paul_PE lept into @txjennah PE knocking her into @blybrook PE who swung at @NikR_PE knocking him into the silver and gold pile. @txjennah PE and @squaretaper PE punched back at @jean15paul_PE, while the awakening @Roarbark karate chopped @blybrook PE. Meanwhile @leggo PE lent two sharpened candy canes to @RBHeadge PE and @tj_PE who then proceeded to stab @txjennah PE thru her eyes. As they continued needlessly stabbing her lifeless corpse, a note fell out of her pocket, on it was crudely written "take out the tomatoe."
> 
> Well this calls for more eggnog  @NikR_PE and @blybrook PE shout at the same time. That night the town got plastered while cooking @txjennah PE christmas ham on a spit belting out Paul Mccartneys hit christmas song.
> 
> @txjennah PE was mafia


Just now reading this all the way through....candy canes through the eyes. You heartless bastards


----------



## chart94 PE

Fair warning I will be. Tad late again with the mafia hit. I am driving two hours to a substation rn


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

chart94 said:


> Fair warning I will be. Tad late again with the mafia hit. I am driving two hours to a substation rn


i somehow missed you were one of us.

next time i die, please have it be like an epic breaker failure that takes me out lol


----------



## RBHeadge PE

LyceeFruit said:


> i somehow missed you were one of us.
> 
> next time i die, please have it be like an epic breaker failure that takes me out lol


Like an arc flash? Those are nasty.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

I'll post an updated analysis post-nightkill announcement.

But in the meantime, jean cast the first vote for txjen, so that implies he is not mafia.


----------



## NikR_PE

chart94 said:


> @squaretaper PE always wanted a red ryder bb gun with a flask in the stock and this thing that tells time. That way, he could shoot those pesky squirrels that inevitably ended up in his christmas tree whilst sipping on some homemade eggnog. Unfortunately for him, Santa did not like to promote boozing with bb guns. So he figured he would make one himself and have the perfect christmas. He set out for the best gun maker in town @txjennah PE place.
> 
> He arrived about half past nine oclock am to find @Roarbark and @tj_PE arguing over who had the ugliest christmas sweater. Not this again he muttered to him self, pushing past them. He walked into the shop to find @txjennah PE arguing with @RBHeadge PE, @jean15paul_PE, and @leggo PE. Things began to get heated when @leggo PE pulled out her sharpened candy cane and shouted what you want some of this? cause i dont think you want any of this!! @squaretaper PE interjected and yelled at everyone to calm down. Whats going on here?! he shouted over the noise. Well @RBHeadge PE said whilst holding a christmas tree, I found this in @txjennah PE garage and i dont remember her coming down to the lot and purchasing it. @txjennah PE clapped back, hey listen, i dont need any of your dead, limp trees you three eyed fish looking muppet. At this point @NikR_PE and @blybrook PE arrived, both hammered off of @squaretaper PE homemade eggnog belting out paul mccartneys hit christmas song. The chaos that ensued pleased the onlooking @ChaosMuppetPE who sat quietly in the corner rubbing his newly made bb gun silently saying eexxxxcellent to himself. Things were getting out of hand when suddenly, @Roarbark came crashing thru the window. @tj_PE knocked him out cold with her vicious left hook. Everyone stood there stunned. @jean15paul_PE broke the silence and stated look there is a very simple solution. All of @RBHeadge PEs trees have nuclear waste on them, (thats what made them grow so large). We will simply get a geiger counter and see. @RBHeadge PE pulled out his handheld one and it started buzzing almost instantaneously. THEIF!!! Shouted @tj_PE. Hey now, a gal has to get a tree right @txjennah PE proclaimed. Doesnt matter, @RBHeadge PE replied, i think you need a good chipping.. at that moment, @jean15paul_PE lept into @txjennah PE knocking her into @blybrook PE who swung at @NikR_PE knocking him into the silver and gold pile. @txjennah PE and @squaretaper PE punched back at @jean15paul_PE, while the awakening @Roarbark karate chopped @blybrook PE. Meanwhile @leggo PE lent two sharpened candy canes to @RBHeadge PE and @tj_PE who then proceeded to stab @txjennah PE thru her eyes. As they continued needlessly stabbing her lifeless corpse, a note fell out of her pocket, on it was crudely written "take out the tomatoe."
> 
> Well this calls for more eggnog  @NikR_PE and @blybrook PE shout at the same time. That night the town got plastered while cooking @txjennah PE christmas ham on a spit belting out Paul Mccartneys hit christmas song.
> 
> @txjennah PE was mafia


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Like an arc flash? Those are nasty.


so are exploding circuit breakers &amp; transformers - entergy had one of their 500kV transformers go about this time last year or the year before and the smoke was seen for miles and miles and miles across houston (they've apparently had a couple of transformers go in the last few years. new ones even)


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Transformer explosions and fires are creepy. Spooky glow with strange colors, reflects off the clouds in an ominous way.

The third dumbest thing I ever did was to go up onto my roof of my condo prior to the 2011 derecho. We were trying to get lightning photos. Instead we saw this wave of small strange multi colored explosions approaching us. It wasn't until the winds started to *really* pick up that I realized they were transformer explosions due to high wind and storm effects, and that we were about to lose power for a very long time.


----------



## User1

so if we all vote before the murder happens does it count for today?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

I'm waiting to see what happened last night


----------



## JayKay PE

LyceeFruit said:


> next time i die, please have it be like an epic breaker failure that takes me out lol


*makes notes - epic breaker failure turns into electrocution by Christmas lighting*


----------



## txjennah PE

My reaction when @tj_PE changed her vote on Monday.


----------



## NikR_PE

txjennah PE said:


> My reaction when @tj_PE changed her vote on Monday.


which vote was that? I have not been keeping up due to work stuff. i thought we started tuesday.


----------



## NikR_PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> I'm waiting to see what happened last night


Ditto. And hoping that the cop is still alive and form a coalition


----------



## User1

NikR_PE said:


> which vote was that? I have not been keeping up due to work stuff. i thought we started tuesday.


from txj to lycee

and I only changed it bc we needed to get one and not just maybe get one or the other


----------



## txjennah PE

NikR_PE said:


> which vote was that? I have not been keeping up due to work stuff. i thought we started tuesday.


She originally voted for me, then switched her vote to lycee. Did we start Tuesday? Idk anymore.


----------



## User1

txjennah PE said:


> She originally voted for me, then switched her vote to lycee. Did we start Tuesday? Idk anymore.


we did


----------



## txjennah PE

tj_PE said:


> we did


Who am I? what day is it?  What is life?


----------



## User1

txjennah PE said:


> Who am I? what day is it?  What is life?


don't matter. you ded.


----------



## blybrook PE

@chart94 I vote for myself, @blybrook PE for belting out that horrid Paul McCartney song during the lynching ceremony!

I may be a Redneck Mafia townie, but I won't stoop to that level of torture!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

txjennah PE said:


> Just now reading this all the way through....candy canes through the eyes. You heartless bastards


What a minty way to go...


----------



## NikR_PE

tj_PE said:


> from txj to lycee
> 
> and I only changed it bc we needed to get one and not just maybe get one or the other


Well in hindsight. any would have been fine.


----------



## txjennah PE

tj_PE said:


> don't matter. you ded.


I'm a ghost seeking vengeance by endlessly singing "Wonderful Christmastime."

SIMPLY

HAVING


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

txjennah PE said:


> I'm a ghost seeking vengeance by endlessly singing "Wonderful Christmastime."
> 
> SIMPLY
> 
> HAVING


No...


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

txjennah PE said:


> I'm a ghost seeking vengeance by endlessly singing "Wonderful Christmastime."
> 
> SIMPLY
> 
> HAVING


What about that WHAM song?


----------



## txjennah PE

LyceeFruit said:


> What about that WHAM song?


::kills self again::


----------



## User1

NikR_PE said:


> Well in hindsight. any would have been fine.


yes but when i cast my initial vote there was 1 for 3 different people, and i wanted to make sure one of the 2 i most suspected got gone-d


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

@chart94 I vote for @jean15paul_PE again, just because I feel like it.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Roarbark said:


> Nah not too too bad, 7:00. Leaving soon, just have to reply to a few emails that I should have replied to this morning...
> "sorry, this got buried"


Common excuse in my inbox.


----------



## User1

squaretaper PE said:


> @chart94 I vote for @jean15paul_PE again, just because I feel like it.


this is suspicious


----------



## User1

txjennah PE said:


> I'm a ghost seeking vengeance by endlessly singing "Wonderful Christmastime."
> 
> SIMPLY
> 
> HAVING


A wonderful? @leggo PE


----------



## leggo PE

tj_PE said:


> A wonderful? @leggo PE


CHRISTMASTIME!!!


----------



## leggo PE

Whoooo got killed in the night??


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

leggo PE said:


> Whoooo got killed in the night??


This really is like waiting for PE exam results. @chart94 must be applying for a job at NCEES.


----------



## NikR_PE

While we wait on Chart, maybe we should all change out display pics to Justin Stein's face and hang out in the WTTS thread.


----------



## blybrook PE

Or we all go to the spam thread and get it to 20k


----------



## RBHeadge PE

NikR_PE said:


> While we wait on Chart, maybe we should all change out display pics to Justin Stein's face and hang out in the WTTS thread.


Do that sometime next week. I'm sure the no0bz will really appreciate it!


----------



## txjennah PE

@chart94 was killed by mafia


----------



## NikR_PE

txjennah PE said:


> @chart94 was killed by mafia


you should know. Actually why not just you and @LyceeFruit tell us so we can get on with today's accusations.


----------



## txjennah PE

NikR_PE said:


> you should know. Actually why not just you and @LyceeFruit tell us so we can get on with today's accusations.


I'm a ghost, so the only useful thing I can say is SIMPLY HAVING


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

txjennah PE said:


> I'm a ghost, so the only useful thing I can say is SIMPLY HAVING


No...


----------



## leggo PE

txjennah PE said:


> SIMPLY HAVING


A....


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

leggo PE said:


> A....


No...


----------



## User1

leggo PE said:


> A....


Wonderful?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

tj_PE said:


> Wonderful?


No...


----------



## txjennah PE

tj_PE said:


> Wonderful?


Christmassssssssssssssss


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

LyceeFruit said:


> so are exploding circuit breakers &amp; transformers - entergy had one of their 500kV transformers go about this time last year or the year before and the smoke was seen for miles and miles and miles across houston (they've apparently had a couple of transformers go in the last few years. new ones even)


Where I work, we do lightning surge suppression. The equipment in our lab scares me to death.


----------



## chart94 PE

That I was! Sorry guys crazy day on the job site.. I won’t say a story but let’s just say @leggo PE got cyanide in her eggnog at the town bash. She was sacked by the mafia last night.


----------



## User1

chart94 said:


> That I was! Sorry guys crazy day on the job site.. I won’t say a story but let’s just say @leggo PE got cyanide in her eggnog at the town bash. She was sacked by the mafia last night.


NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## leggo PE

txjennah PE said:


> Christmassssssssssssssss


TIME!!


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

leggo PE said:


> TIME!!





tj_PE said:


> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## leggo PE

chart94 said:


> That I was! Sorry guys crazy day on the job site.. I won’t say a story but let’s just say @leggo PE got cyanide in her eggnog at the town bash. She was sacked by the mafia last night.


I don't even like eggnog!! I should have known better. Townies, win this for me and @ChebyshevII PE!


----------



## leggo PE

Simply...


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

leggo PE said:


> Simply...


No...


----------



## leggo PE

squaretaper PE said:


> No...


You won't even do it for me now that I've been killed in the night by mafia??


----------



## NikR_PE

tj_PE said:


> this is suspicious


But as per RB's analysis he is not mafia. I think he must be the cop.


----------



## leggo PE

Does this mean YOU ARE MAFIA?? @squaretaper PE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

I AM NOT MAFIA!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

NikR_PE said:


> But as per RB's analysis he is not mafia. I think he must be the cop.


I'm not the cop either. I'm just a regular townie. You'll see!


----------



## txjennah PE

chart94 said:


> That I was! Sorry guys crazy day on the job site.. I won’t say a story but let’s just say @leggo PE got cyanide in her eggnog at the town bash. She was sacked by the mafia last night.


Yummmmy. w/e it sounds like a better way to go than getting your eyeballs stabbed with candy canes.


----------



## NikR_PE

squaretaper PE said:


> You'll see!


that sounds like a mafia threat.   

JK


----------



## Roarbark

chart94 said:


> @Roarbark came crashing thru the window. @tj_PE knocked him out cold with her vicious left hook.


Ouch! @tj_PE. Vicious!



chart94 said:


> Fair warning I will be. Tad late again with the mafia hit. I am driving two hours to a substation rn


Oh right, more people this round...


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

txjennah PE said:


> Yummmmy. w/e it sounds like a better way to go than getting your eyeballs stabbed with candy canes.


or going thru the woodchipper


----------



## Roarbark

Seems like being stabbed in the eye with a candy cane would burn mintily as well as being incredibly painful. So at least it feels seasonal. If you're one of those people who likes listerine burn, maybe it would be a good way to go.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Roarbark said:


> Seems like being stabbed in the eye with a candy cane would burn mintily as well as being incredibly painful. So at least it feels seasonal. If you're one of those people who likes listerine burn, maybe it would be a good way to go.


I, for one, am not willing to experi-mint with these assertions.


----------



## txjennah PE

It'd be suuuuuuper slow. Like I hope you guys brought me a spiked eggnog to sip while I wait to bleed out


----------



## leggo PE

I'm just honored to have been a part of bringing down two of the mafiaso before succumbing to them myself.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Roarbark said:


> Ouch! @tj_PE. Vicious!
> 
> Oh right, more people this round...


There's at least one more Mafia out there.

WHO ISN'T ME! I wish I wasn't so busy at work so I could enjoy this more.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

leggo PE said:


> Everyone's first day vote is a shot in the dark besides mafia members.
> 
> The cop doesn't even get to have an inkling about anything until the second day, at the earliest. At least, that's how it was when I was the cop a few rounds ago. @vhab49_PE would know best for obvious reasons.


I try to find a regular townsfolk through my investigation, and keep them up to date with who else I am looking into.  Then if I find a not regular townsfolk, I keep them sequestered from the rest of my townies in my group convos.  Like the time RB was the Dr and reached out to me, I didn't tell him who I had investigated and cleared, since I could not be sure he really was  the Dr (sorry man) and investigating him would have given me the same result if he was Dr or mafia, so I just went with it.   It worked out that time.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

vhab49_PE said:


> Like the time RB was the Dr and reached out to me, I didn't tell him who I had investigated and cleared, since I could not be sure he really was  the Dr (sorry man) and investigating him would have given me the same result if he was Dr or mafia, so I just went with it.   It worked out that time.


No worries. Keeping me segregated was the appropriate course of action that round. I hadn't done anything publicly to prove that I was not-mafia.

Speaking of which. By my count there are four people this round who have shown, by voting pattern, to be not-mafia.

square, jean, tj, rb.

If the cop is out there, and has done investigations, there could be another 1-3 players who are not-mafia.

So of the eight remaining players, there are 4-7 who are known either publicly or privately to be non-mafia. I'm hesitant to say with the public information that we have entered the entered the endgame, but it feels close to it.


----------



## leggo PE

vhab49_PE said:


> I try to find a regular townsfolk through my investigation, and keep them up to date with who else I am looking into.  Then if I find a not regular townsfolk, I keep them sequestered from the rest of my townies in my group convos.  Like the time RB was the Dr and reached out to me, I didn't tell him who I had investigated and cleared, since I could not be sure he really was  the Dr (sorry man) and investigating him would have given me the same result if he was Dr or mafia, so I just went with it.   It worked out that time.


Interesting!

When I was the cop (the one time), I tried to find out who the mafia were. I managed to find out who the doctor was, but forget if it was you or @txjennah PE.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

leggo PE said:


> Interesting!
> 
> When I was the cop (the one time), I tried to find out who the mafia were. I managed to find out who the doctor was, but forget if it was you or @txjennah PE.


It was me.


----------



## NikR_PE

Cool kids with cool stories. While we are lowly townies every game. @tj_PE can relate


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

All I know is I am NOT looking forward to playing the next round.


----------



## User1

Audi driver said:


> All I know is I am NOT looking forward to playing the next round.


lies.


----------



## JayKay PE

txjennah PE said:


> It'd be suuuuuuper slow. Like I hope you guys brought me a spiked eggnog to sip while I wait to bleed out


Nah.  Trauma from the penetration wouldn't kill you, but I am assuming you got stabbed by one of those 'ultra festive' candy canes that are more like a handle.  Def injury to the brain/anterior damage.

u ded fairly quickly when the sack of goo in your skull gets hit with minty cheer.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

tj_PE said:


> lies.


Really not.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Audi driver said:


> All I know is I am NOT looking forward to playing the next round.


I mean...there is a way to avoid that.


----------



## txjennah PE

JayKay PE said:


> Nah.  Trauma from the penetration wouldn't kill you, but I am assuming you got stabbed by one of those 'ultra festive' candy canes that are more like a handle.  Def injury to the brain/anterior damage.
> 
> u ded fairly quickly when the sack of goo in your skull gets hit with minty cheer.


Ohh yes yes then that would be quick. Phew for me.


----------



## Roarbark

txjennah PE said:


> Ohh yes yes then that would be quick. Phew for me.


So no need for eggnog?


----------



## txjennah PE

Roarbark said:


> So no need for eggnog?


You can toss it over my body in my honor


----------



## NikR_PE

OK time to vote as I will be busy later. @chart94 I vote for @MadamPirate as they seem awfully quiet.  This may change if new evidence surfaces.


----------



## User1

@chart94 I agree voting for @MadamPirate has been opposite of txj and lycee and it makes me suspish


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

@chart94 I'm changing my vote to @MadamPirate because I flipped a coin.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

@chart94 can we get an update on the vote count?


----------



## MadamPirate PE

I'm definitely a townie, work is just eating my soul this week. *sobs* 

SWRQ struck and I'm doing the work of two people this week.


----------



## chart94 PE

3 for @MadamPirate


----------



## User1

JayKay PE said:


> Trauma from the penetration wouldn't kill you, but


just gonna leave this right here


----------



## User1

also @squaretaper PE did you see my flashmob share?!!!!!!!


----------



## User1

what time is cutoff again? i 4get


----------



## User1

it's fine, i'll just sit here and talk to myself etc.


----------



## NikR_PE

Lol. I guess if you wanna talk you gotta be in the dm's


----------



## User1

NikR_PE said:


> Lol. I guess if you wanna talk you gotta be in the dm's


guess so :dunno:


----------



## NikR_PE

We will just twiddle our thumbs till 8 central


----------



## RBHeadge PE

just playing the waiting game


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

I guess I'll vote for @MadamPirate also.

@chart94


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Too quiet. Nothing to analyze


----------



## blybrook PE

Since @chart94 didn't see that I voted for myself before the night kill and the probability of mafioso voting for themselves since only one should remain, I'm going to join the group and change my vote before the cutoff in under an hour.

Current vote, subject to change if I get a chance to check the boards again before the cut off: @chart94 voting for @MadamPirate for not giving enough RRR's towards this round.


----------



## blybrook PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> Too quiet. Nothing to analyze


Most folks are in the spam or WTTS threads. With only one mafia left, we can over analyze it or just start stabbing everyone with sharpened candy canes!


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

blybrook PE said:


> Most folks are in the spam or WTTS threads. With only one mafia left, we can over analyze it or just start stabbing everyone with sharpened candy canes!


Haha


----------



## leggo PE

blybrook PE said:


> Most folks are in the spam or WTTS threads. With only one mafia left, we can over analyze it or just start stabbing everyone with sharpened candy canes!


I'm sorry but no, I am the purveyor of sharpened candy canes. You must prove worthy for me to give or lend you one.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

how about throwing christmas tree stars at each other like shuriken?


----------



## blybrook PE

leggo PE said:


> I'm sorry but no, I am the purveyor of sharpened candy canes. You must prove worthy for me to give or lend you one.


Alright, you can keep the candy canes then. A garland noose works just as well.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Trampled by a reindeer?


----------



## NikR_PE

How many players were there this round. Are you sure there is only one more?


----------



## MadamPirate PE

@chart94 I vote for @jean15paul_PE. They tried to steal my secret eggnog recipe.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

12 players to start. 8 remaining. 2 were mafia. 

I'd be surprised if there were four mafia to start; game would have too strong of potential to end early because of bad luck by the townies.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Also, yall gonna feel real bad when you find out I’m a townie in about an hour.


----------



## blybrook PE

NikR_PE said:


> How many players were there this round. Are you sure there is only one more?


Sounds like admission of knowing who all is mafia and that 2 remain.

@chart94 I change my vote to @NikR_PE for revealing their mafia ties


----------



## NikR_PE

blybrook PE said:


> Sounds like admission of knowing who all is mafia and that 2 remain.
> 
> @chart94 I change my vote to @NikR_PE for revealing their mafia ties


Why not 3?


----------



## Roarbark

Drowned in eggnog. 

Looks like ma'ampirate is pretty doomed. Gotta say, it would be pretty epic if all 3 mafia were rooted out in a row.


----------



## blybrook PE

NikR_PE said:


> Why not 3?


The voting to date doesn't support it


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

blybrook PE said:


> The voting to date doesn't support it


People on these boards are (usually) so logical


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Roarbark said:


> Drowned in eggnog.
> 
> Looks like ma'ampirate is pretty doomed. Gotta say, it would be pretty epic if all 3 mafia were rooted out in a row.


Not mafia, so not going to happen this time!


----------



## leggo PE

MadamPirate said:


> Not mafia, so not going to happen this time!


This is exactly what @LyceeFruit and @txjennah PE tried to argue, too...


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Salem witch trials would be a good theme


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

jean15paul_PE said:


> Salem witch trials would be a good theme


I did that in a live game of werewolves once.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

leggo PE said:


> This is exactly what @LyceeFruit and @txjennah PE tried to argue, too...


You’ll see.


----------



## chart94 PE

The tree downtown was being lit. @MadamPirate was at the wrong place at the wrong time. @RBHeadge PE and friends thought she was stealing a tree. She was lynched by the town. She was a regular townie


----------



## chart94 PE

Also sorry I have been on this substation project all day trying to sort things out. Finally got a moment free. Did not expect this this week so I am so sorry for missing my own deadlines. Please forgive me!


----------



## Roarbark

Oop. There goes that. Sorry Pirate. "I didn't vote for ya".


----------



## Roarbark

chart94 said:


> Also sorry I have been on this substation project all day trying to sort things out. Finally got a moment free. Did not expect this this week so I am so sorry for missing my own deadlines. Please forgive me!


We understand, bud  !


----------



## txjennah PE

WOMP WOMP GUYS


----------



## blybrook PE

Damn, a fellow townie got whacked. 

Chart, youse gotta do what youse gotta do.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Fak.


----------



## chart94 PE

blybrook PE said:


> Damn, a fellow townie got whacked.
> 
> Chart, youse gotta do what youse gotta do.


Thanks guys! Tomorrow I am off (semi off supposed to be but this project is gonna make me not off) so of course I actually will be working probs all day but I will be able to write a story for tomorrow morning.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

I TOLD YOU GUYS!

Also, first game I’ve played where I got ded.


----------



## leggo PE

Sorry about that, @MadamPirate.

But hey, now you're hanging out with the cool dedded townies like me and @ChebyshevII PE


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Still working SPAM...but i’ll be taking tomorrow off, seeing as how I have 60 hours already this week


----------



## User1

Guys I had drinsj@squaretaper PEhttp://


----------



## User1

Dunno where that tag and y55pp came t49m


----------



## User1

I'm sorry pirate you were active in spam and not here and it made me suspish


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

tj_PE said:


> Guys I had drinsj@squaretaper PEhttp://


Uh...whut.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Finally home from work


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

WHUT. Doode go to sleep SPAM.


----------



## JayKay PE

tj_PE said:


> JayKay PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trauma from the penetration wouldn't kill you, but
> 
> 
> 
> just gonna leave this right here
Click to expand...

C'mon.  This isn't Law &amp; Order: SVU.  Let's keep it clean.  God.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

tj_PE said:


> Dunno where that tag and y55pp came t49m


youse drunk?


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

FYI, I'm going to be unavailable for much of today.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

leggo PE said:


> Sorry about that, @MadamPirate.
> 
> But hey, now you're hanging out with the cool dedded townies like me and @ChebyshevII PE


SIMPLY


----------



## MadamPirate PE

HAVING


----------



## MadamPirate PE

A


----------



## MadamPirate PE

WONDERFUL


----------



## MadamPirate PE

CHRISTMASTIME


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> FYI, I'm going to be unavailable for much of today.


you're next


----------



## chart94 PE

After the current lynching, the town was in shambles. It was the first time, they weren't correct.  @Audi driver, P.E. was busy neglecting his daughter @JayKay PE when he heard a frantic knock at his door. He opened it up and what his wondering eyes should appear, but the tax collector at the wrong time of year. @squaretaper PE begged him to let him in, he believed the grinch was following him. ( @squaretaper PE liked to mix pills, it led to some pretty wild shit)  Alright, @Audi driver, P.E. relented, but make sure you park that tenement on wheels elsewhere. I dont want the neighbors getting the wrong idea. Specially since @ChaosMuppetPE started building snowmen  in the front yard depicting them as getting stabbed, hit by cars, getting mugged, their heads cut off.. Man that kid has issues...

@squaretaper PE sat down at the table with the greaseballs and enjoyed a wonderful home-cooked meal of KFC chicken and pizza hut. (You could say it was Kentucky fried chicken and a pizza hut, a pizza hut.)

@Audi driver, P.E. retrieved to the den with @squaretaper PE who was still tweaking a bit thinking elves were running around stealing socks...  @Audi driver, P.E. handed him a glass of eggnog (man this town is obsessed) in a moose shaped glass. As they were sipping their eggnog, a crash was heard thru the upstairs window. @Audi driver, P.E. grabbed his trusty baseball bat never forgetting colleens dying words, "swing away." ( yeah if you can tell me what THATS from you get an immunity spatula.) He pushed @JayKay PE ahead of him on the stairs, telling her to be brave and go first he will cover her. @JayKay PE gave him the blank stare that only a teenage girl could, that almost pierced his soul. Fine ya big baby he said, @ChaosMuppetPE get up there. No f'ing way @ChaosMuppetPE retorted. I got a date with a snow-women, (man that kid is weird) and i dont wanna be dead. @squaretaper PE popped a few purple pills (bonus spatula for this reference) , took the bat from @Audi driver, P.E. and walked up the stairs slowly into the darkness. (none of the idiots thought to turn on the lights) 

A shriek is belted out 10 seconds later, followed by @squaretaper PE jumping of the banister down into the living room luckily landing on the couch. @Audi driver, P.E. looked dazed and confused. What is it?! he screams to @squaretaper PE ITS THE THE THE  GRINCH!!! in the distance a car can be heard honking its horn and smashing into a light pool, the record player lets out a scratch as the music stops, a faint echo could be heard of "THE GRINCH". @Audi driver, P.E. had enough of this nonsense, he walked up stairs, finally turning on a light, and belts out a scream. it was @RBHeadge PE dead body. He had been rolled around in nuclear waste (I guess that dyes skin green, don't ask questions) and covered in fur. A pseudo tar and feathering. Unfortunately for @RBHeadge PE, this did not kill him right away. And double unfortunate for @Audi driver, P.E. because he had to see it and couldn't get the image out of his head. Jammed into his eyes, ears, nose, and one finally one jammed in another place that cannot be mentioned as it is so horrifically painful for any male to think about, it would be irresponsible to even allude to it, were *sharpened candy canes.* The mafia had enough of his crap, they served their own form of justice utilizing the same thing that killed their bfffff and not only that, but their pre-fiance (they had a fling in Cancun once) . 

@RBHeadge PE was caned by the mafia last night.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

ummm, owww!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Also my ghost (of christmas future) is haunting @NikR_PE


----------



## txjennah PE

MadamPirate said:


> CHRISTMASTIME


YASSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## NikR_PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Also my ghost (of christmas future) is haunting @NikR_PE


Dude. It wasnt me. I will present my theory in a bit.


----------



## NikR_PE

tj_PE said:


> I'm sorry pirate you were active in spam and not here and it made me suspish


Ditto


----------



## MadamPirate PE

NikR_PE said:


> Ditto


Whatever, you guys just wanted my secret eggnog recipe. IT DIED WITH ME, BITCHES!!!


----------



## JayKay PE

OH MAN.  MORE SHARPENED CANDY CANES.

Also, @Audi driver, P.E. as my dad is hilarious.  "You're brave"-shoves teenage daughter in front of them as a meat-shield when investigating potential murders.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

chart94 said:


> and one finally one jammed in another place that cannot be mentioned as it is so horrifically painful for any male to think about, it would be irresponsible to even allude to it


And just like that, every guy on this thread be like,

View attachment 14080


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I am taking today off (from work).


----------



## NikR_PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> I am taking today off (from work).


No problem just fill in the time sheet and I will approve it. 

Sorry went in to work mode.


----------



## blybrook PE

chart94 said:


> @Audi driver, P.E. grabbed his trusty baseball bat never forgetting colleens dying words, "swing away." ( yeah if you can tell me what THATS from you get an immunity spatula.)



What a way to go!

We're down to the wire here folks.  Time to get the mafia clobbered outta town once and for all...


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NikR_PE said:


> No problem just fill in the time sheet and I will approve it.
> 
> Sorry went in to work mode.


You sound like an awesome manager. I didn’t even have to give you a reason.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

JayKay PE said:


> OH MAN.  MORE SHARPENED CANDY CANES.
> 
> Also, @Audi driver, P.E. as my dad is hilarious.  "You're brave"-shoves teenage daughter in front of them as a meat-shield when investigating potential murders.


I'm sure I'm old enough to be.


----------



## NikR_PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> You sound like an awesome manager. I didn’t even have to give you a reason.


I am not sure if my team will agree with you. But I do believe that PTO is for you to use when you want it. only exception is if the company has a code red emergency.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

MadamPirate said:


> CHRISTMASTIME


No...


----------



## ChaosMuppetPE

I like my snow-women. They are really no different than regular women, though. Both are cold hearted and ice water flows through their veins...


----------



## NikR_PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Also my ghost (of christmas future) is haunting @NikR_PE


Ok so here is my theory. I have to go back to my 1st guess of Jean. He has been trying to convince people to not vote for him and trying to form alliances very early. Even yesterday I had to talk to some folks to not vote against him. I would not have motivation to do that if I was mafia. and the new info which again pointed me in his direction was that lycee said he will be next. I see this as an attempt move blame away from him.

With that said @chart94 i vote for @jean15paul_PE


----------



## NikR_PE

ChaosMuppetPE said:


> I like my snow-women. Their really no different than regular women, though. Both are cold hearted and ice water flows through their veins...


----------



## RBHeadge PE

I'll say this much, it's between @NikR_PE and @Roarbark. Everyone else has been accounted for.


----------



## txjennah PE

ChaosMuppetPE said:


> I like my snow-women. They are really no different than regular women, though. Both are cold hearted and ice water flows through their veins...


This is the opinion of women that most guys should have grown out of after middle school.


----------



## Roarbark

tj_PE said:


> Dunno where that tag and y55pp came t49m


You good @tj_PE?



ChebyshevII PE said:


> And just like that, every guy on this thread be like,
> 
> View attachment 14080


I glossed over and missed that part of the narrative. Thanks for bringing it to my attention.  



RBHeadge PE said:


> I'll say this much, it's between @NikR_PE and @Roarbark. Everyone else has been accounted for.


I haven't been paying enough attention to why jean is accounted for. How many people are still in it? 
Me, tj, jean, nikr, bly and square.... ? 

I have a company christmas client party from 11 - ? (coworkers say noone works after leaving) So I have to vote early or I may get food coma and forget...


----------



## JayKay PE

Audi driver said:


> I'm sure I'm old enough to be.


So I now know @Audi driver, P.E. is either my father's age, which means he is old, or he is severely underestimating my age.

Or option 3: Thinks everyone has children when young, move into a trailer together, and get Mountain Dew mouth in wedded bliss.


----------



## NikR_PE

Roarbark said:


> I haven't been paying enough attention to why jean is accounted for.


Ditto


----------



## Roarbark

But now I reviewed a bit of the vote tallies. @chart94 I vote for @NikR_PE, who I suspect every game for his shrewdness. @jean15paul_PE voted and stuck to his guns in voting tx off the island.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

NikR_PE said:


> Roarbark said:
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't been paying enough attention to why jean is accounted for. How many people are still in it?
> Me, tj, jean, nikr, bly and square.... ?
> 
> 
> 
> Ditto
Click to expand...

I have (had?) non-public information. Being a ghost is weird.


----------



## NikR_PE

Roarbark said:


> But now I reviewed a bit of the vote tallies. @chart94 I vote for @NikR_PE, who I suspect every game for his shrewdness. @jean15paul_PE voted and stuck to his guns in voting tx off the island.


But that's because it was either him or her. if one mafia is gonna get voted of anyway, wouldn't it be a good idea to vote for mafia. Just like you did once.


----------



## User1

I'm non drinked now. And in my pj's. Ready to end the game today. Who's mafia? Somebody lied to me!


----------



## ChaosMuppetPE

txjennah PE said:


> This is the opinion of women that most guys should have grown out of after middle school.


You do, then as you approach 40, you grow back into it. Kinda like your old cloths after a diet. Except instead of your old clothes, it's your opinions and instead of food it's your sanity.


----------



## txjennah PE

ChaosMuppetPE said:


> You do, then as you approach 40, you grow back into it. Kinda like your old cloths after a diet. Except instead of your old clothes, it's your opinions and instead of food it's your sanity.


Um ok.  I'll let you return to your red pill.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

ChaosMuppetPE said:


> You do, then as you approach 40, you grow back into it. Kinda like your old cloths after a diet. Except instead of your old clothes, it's your opinions and instead of food it's your sanity.


I believe this condition is called “senile?”


----------



## txjennah PE




----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

JayKay PE said:


> So I now know @Audi driver, P.E. is either my father's age, which means he is old, or he is severely underestimating my age.
> 
> Or option 3: Thinks everyone has children when young, move into a trailer together, and get Mountain Dew mouth in wedded bliss.


I'm old.


----------



## JayKay PE

Audi driver said:


> I'm old.


Like, old-old, retirement old?  Or old-old, my body is failing me due to the advances in science, and I can never retire due to budget cuts, old?


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

JayKay PE said:


> Like, old-old, retirement old?  Or old-old, my body is failing me due to the advances in science, and I can never retire due to budget cuts, old?


Like old old had to google mountain dew mouth. my body is failing me in SPITE of advances in science and can never retire, old. And my daughter just graduated from nursing school old.


----------



## JayKay PE

Audi driver said:


> Like old old had to google mountain dew mouth. my body is failing me in SPITE of advances in science and can never retire, old. And my daughter just graduated from nursing school old.


So you're younger than my dad.  I am assuming...mmmmmm, mid-50s.  Maybe around 55/56.  That was my dad's age when I finished up my grad school and I was the baby of the bunch.

And most people have to google mountain dew mouth.  It is...unpleasant to see.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

JayKay PE said:


> So you're younger than my dad.


Ok.


----------



## txjennah PE

JayKay PE said:


> So you're younger than my dad.  I am assuming...mmmmmm, mid-50s.  Maybe around 55/56.  That was my dad's age when I finished up my grad school and I was the baby of the bunch.
> 
> And most people have to google mountain dew mouth.  It is...unpleasant to see.


iiii don't think I wanna know what mountain dew mouth looks like.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

I may be 75, I can not remember rn.


----------



## chart94 PE

Mountain Dew mouth?? Aw man what have I done!? This thread has gone off the rails!!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Audi driver said:


> I may be 75, I can not remember rn.


That’s ok, my dad forgets how old I am, too.


----------



## chart94 PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> I have (had?) non-public information. Being a ghost is weird.


Random thought, do ghosts fart and if so is that what fog is?


----------



## chart94 PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> That’s ok, my dad forgets how old I am, too.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

chart94 said:


> Random thought, do ghosts fart and if so is that what fog is?


These are the big questions.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

chart94 said:


> Random thought, do ghosts fart and if so is that what fog is?


That’s either a really big ghost or one heck of a bowel movement.


----------



## chart94 PE

squaretaper PE said:


> These are the big questions.


I feel with the engineering power we have we should be able to solve this..


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

@chart94, I vote for @NikR_PE, just because it's Friday.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

ChebyshevII PE said:


> That’s ok, my dad forgets how old I am, too.


I'm not exactly sure that's the same.


----------



## chart94 PE

Updated vote count

2 - for @NikR_PE

1- for @jean15paul_PE

also remaining players are @jean15paul_PE @Roarbark @NikR_PE @squaretaper PE  and @blybrook PE @tj_PE  I don’t think I’m missing anyone if I am please correct me


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

chart94 said:


> Updated vote count
> 
> 1- for @NikR_PE
> 
> 1- for @jean15paul_PE
> 
> also remaining players are @jean15paul_PE @Roarbark @NikR_PE @squaretaper PE I don’t think I’m missing anyone if I am please correct me


I think roar also voted for NikR.


----------



## NikR_PE

chart94 said:


> Updated vote count
> 
> 1- for @NikR_PE
> 
> 1- for @jean15paul_PE
> 
> also remaining players are @jean15paul_PE @Roarbark @NikR_PE @squaretaper PE I don’t think I’m missing anyone if I am please correct me


Roar voted for me too.

Also tj and bly are remaining


----------



## chart94 PE

NikR_PE said:


> Roar voted for me too.
> 
> Also tj and bly are remaining


I had them already.... (jk thanks I updated!)


----------



## txjennah PE

Ok, I googled mountain dew mouth


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

txjennah PE said:


> Ok, I googled mountain dew mouth


I don't want to Google it (I'm scared). Can you explain?


----------



## txjennah PE

squaretaper PE said:


> I don't want to Google it (I'm scared). Can you explain?


I'm being overly dramatic with how bad it is.  It's just people whose teeth are severely decaying.  Not pretty but not the worst thing I've seen on the internet


----------



## RBHeadge PE

chart94 said:


> Random thought, do ghosts fart and if so is that what fog is?


Ghosts don't fart. Ghasts do fart, a lot.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

RBHeadge PE said:


> Ghosts don't fart. Ghasts do fart, a lot.


Ghasts have gas?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

tj_PE said:


> also @squaretaper PE did you see my flashmob share?!!!!!!!


Yesss! Thanks!


----------



## User1

Oh great so now I'm just generally forgettable thanks guys thanks


----------



## User1

txjennah PE said:


> I'm being overly dramatic with how bad it is.  It's just people whose teeth are severely decaying.  Not pretty but not the worst thing I've seen on the internet


Blue waffle? :dunno:


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

tj_PE said:


> Blue waffle? :dunno:


----------



## Roarbark

tj_PE said:


> Blue waffle? :dunno:


Haven't seen. And nope nope nope. Lemon party?

After 2g1c I don't watch anything the internet says "don't watch this!!!1!"

In other news it is 1130 and have started company sanctioned drinking. May be away.


----------



## User1

Roarbark said:


> Haven't seen. And nope nope nope. Lemon party?
> 
> After 2g1c I don't watch anything the internet says "don't watch this!!!1!"
> 
> In other news it is 1130 and have started company sanctioned drinking. May be away.


Drink 5 for me. 

Don't drop lemon party on anyone ever again pls. I'm still scarred from years ago lolol


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

chart94 said:


> I feel with the engineering power we have we should be able to solve this..


Clearly you've not seen the Airplane/treadmill thread.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Audi driver said:


> Clearly you've not seen the Airplane/treadmill thread.


Didn't they do that on on Mythbusters?


----------



## blybrook PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Didn't they do that on on Mythbusters?


Maybe, but I do remember quite a few different experiments with coke and chicken bones, human teeth, corrosion, etc...

I miss that show; along with Junkyard wars and battle bots.  Then again, maybe they still exist, I haven't had TV service in over 10 years.


----------



## chart94 PE

Roarbark said:


> Haven't seen. And nope nope nope. Lemon party?
> 
> After 2g1c I don't watch anything the internet says "don't watch this!!!1!"
> 
> In other news it is 1130 and have started company sanctioned drinking. May be away.


I approve. Have an eggnog for me clark!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

blybrook PE said:


> Maybe, but I do remember quite a few different experiments with coke and chicken bones, human teeth, corrosion, etc...
> 
> I miss that show; along with Junkyard wars and battle bots.  Then again, maybe they still exist, I haven't had TV service in over 10 years.


I used to love Junkyard Wars/Scrapheap Challenge! You can't even watch reruns of it anywhere.

Battlebots was gone for awhle, but they brought it back a couple years ago.


----------



## ChaosMuppetPE

I'd just like everyone here to know that I like and appreciate women, whether their hearts are frozen (like @txjennah PE) or kind, gentle, and warm (like @tj_PE). I even appreciate @leggo PE who gives me stern looks and smacks my hand with a ruler. @MadamPirate is mysterious and kind of scares me, but we're ok for now.


----------



## blybrook PE

@chart94, current vote is for @Roarbark for not sharing the liquid libations.

Subject to change before the end of the day.


----------



## txjennah PE

tj_PE said:


> Blue waffle? :dunno:


Should I google this...

.......

........

yes


----------



## txjennah PE

txjennah PE said:


> Should I google this...
> 
> .......
> 
> ........
> 
> yes


Lmaooooooo nasty but looks like it's fake


----------



## chart94 PE

chart94 said:


> Updated vote count
> 
> 2 - for @NikR_PE
> 
> 1- for @jean15paul_PE
> 
> also remaining players are @jean15paul_PE @Roarbark @NikR_PE @squaretaper PE  and @blybrook PE @tj_PE  I don’t think I’m missing anyone if I am please correct me


2- for @NikR_PE

1- for @jean15paul_PE

1- for @Roarbark


----------



## ChaosMuppetPE

txjennah PE said:


> Lmaooooooo nasty but looks like it's fake


Gotta be fake. Everyone knows those kinda waffles are green.


----------



## txjennah PE

> 1 minute ago, ChaosMuppetPE said:
> 
> Gotta be fake. Everyone knows those kinda waffles are green.



Meh I've already seen this one


----------



## txjennah PE

ChaosMuppetPE said:


> I'd just like everyone here to know that I like and appreciate women, whether their hearts are frozen (like @txjennah PE) or kind, gentle, and warm (like @tj_PE). I even appreciate @leggo PE who gives me stern looks and smacks my hand with a ruler. @MadamPirate is mysterious and kind of scares me, but we're ok for now.


----------



## ChaosMuppetPE

@txjennah PE just for you!


----------



## leggo PE

tj_PE said:


> Oh great so now I'm just generally forgettable thanks guys thanks


Never!


----------



## leggo PE

Let's try not to offend people, everyone! Even if it's unintentional, you can always apologize. Simple, unfancy apologies go a long way. 

Anyway, back to business... WHO IS MAFIA?!?!?!


----------



## leggo PE

I'm still dead in vain right now, and want my death to be avenged. COME ON TOWNIES!


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

NikR_PE said:


> But that's because it was either him or her. if one mafia is gonna get voted of anyway, wouldn't it be a good idea to vote for mafia. Just like you did once.


No. I was the first vote of the day. I started the voting with voting for txjenna, and never changed. 

I'm pretty sure everyone knows I'm not mafia.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

@chart94 I vote for @NikR_PE because he's been acting more suspicious than Roarbark


----------



## Roarbark

tj_PE said:


> Drink 5 for me.
> 
> Don't drop lemon party on anyone ever again pls. I'm still scarred from years ago lolol


I don't even know what it is, so 



blybrook PE said:


> @chart94, current vote is for @Roarbark for not sharing the liquid libations.
> 
> Subject to change before the end of the day.


Come join!


----------



## Roarbark

leggo PE said:


> Let's try not to offend people, everyone! Even if it's unintentional, you can always apologize. Simple, unfancy apologies go a long way.
> 
> Anyway, back to business... WHO IS MAFIA?!?!?!


I'm sorry Leggo.


----------



## Roarbark

Also whisky and ginger beer is pretty great.


----------



## leggo PE

Roarbark said:


> Also whisky and ginger beer is pretty great.


Um, I could have told you that. Add some lime. It's great. If you're using bourbon, you've got yourself a Kentucky mule! It's also good with rye whiskey. Dark rum instead of whiskey... Then you have a dark 'n stormy! Also quite good, if you have a good tasting dark rum.



Roarbark said:


> I'm sorry Leggo.


Did you offend someone?


----------



## ChaosMuppetPE

leggo PE said:


> Let's try not to offend people, everyone! Even if it's unintentional, you can always apologize. Simple, unfancy apologies go a long way.
> 
> Anyway, back to business... WHO IS MAFIA?!?!?!


Offending people is one of my favorite hobbies.


----------



## leggo PE

ChaosMuppetPE said:


> Offending people is one of my favorite hobbies.


There are times and places when it may be appropriate... But those places are usually not here on EB.


----------



## blybrook PE

Roarbark said:


> Also whisky and ginger beer is pretty great.


OH yeah, a good southern Mule!



Roarbark said:


> I don't even know what it is, so
> 
> Come join!


If I was on island, I'd probably take you up on that. I heard things on site are still in standby after the other day's activities on base.


----------



## chart94 PE

Current count 

3- @NikR_PE

2- for @jean15paul_PE

1- for @Roarbark


----------



## Roarbark

leggo PE said:


> Um, I could have told you that. Add some lime. It's great. If you're using bourbon, you've got yourself a Kentucky mule! It's also good with rye whiskey. Dark rum instead of whiskey... Then you have a dark 'n stormy! Also quite good, if you have a good tasting dark rum.
> 
> Did you offend someone?


1. Good tips, thanks. I haven't had rum since........ That one time, with the kraken.

2. Not that I know of, but thought I'd bank one apology for any future offense I cause.


----------



## blybrook PE

@chart94 I hereby change my vote to @NikR_PE as I've suspected him the past few days and @Roarbark _IS_ willing to share liquid libations.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

leggo PE said:


> Let's try not to offend people, everyone! Even if it's unintentional, you can always apologize. Simple, unfancy apologies go a long way.
> 
> Anyway, back to business... WHO IS MAFIA?!?!?!


There’s a reason the original rules for this game stated “please follow EB’s forum rules.”

Also @txjennah PE if I played a part in offending you I apologize. I try hard not to offend but I sometimes do so unintentionally.


----------



## chart94 PE

Roarbark said:


> 1. Good tips, thanks. I haven't had rum since........ That one time, with the kraken.
> 
> 2. Not that I know of, but thought I'd bank one apology for any future offense I cause.


I am having rum rn


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

chart94 said:


> I am having rum rn


I foresee a scotch in my future...


----------



## chart94 PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> There’s a reason the original rules for this game stated “please follow EB’s forum rules.”
> 
> Also @txjennah PE if I played a part in offending you I apologize. I try hard not to offend but I sometimes do so unintentionally.


Agreed!! I hope no one got offended by any of the story telling or anything! I am trying to keep it light and humorous. I apologize to any one that may have been!


----------



## Roarbark

ChebyshevII PE said:


> I foresee a scotch in my future...


Hop scotch?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Roarbark said:


> Hop scotch?


Are you making fun of me for my age?


----------



## NikR_PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Are you making fun of me for my age?


I always assumed @Roarbark is younger than you.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NikR_PE said:


> I always assumed @Roarbark is younger than you.


I think we’re just about the same age.


----------



## Roarbark

NikR_PE said:


> I always assumed @Roarbark is younger than you.


I'm a whippersnapper.


----------



## NikR_PE

blybrook PE said:


> @chart94 I hereby change my vote to @NikR_PE as I've suspected him the past few days and @Roarbark _IS_ willing to share liquid libations.


I was offended by this.


----------



## NikR_PE

Roarbark said:


> I'm a whippersnapper.


why are you a whisper snatcher


----------



## blybrook PE

NikR_PE said:


> I was offended by this.


Yet you haven't provided verifiably information to indicate your true identity; wether it be a townie or mafioso!


----------



## blybrook PE

blybrook PE said:


> Yet you haven't provided information that can be verified to indicate your true identity; wether it be a townie or mafioso!


Corrected via Tapatalk and Google keyboard issues


----------



## NikR_PE

blybrook PE said:


> Corrected via Tapatalk and Google keyboard issues


my ssn is 556-48-4598. look me up.

JK. time is up. and I am just waiting to see how the candy canes have decided my fate.


----------



## chart94 PE

Well the remaining members of the town arrived late to @Audi driver, P.E. house. They discovered @RBHeadge PE dead body and decided this ended tonight. @NikR_PE, @tj_PE, @blybrook PE, @jean15paul_PE and @Roarbark started to debate. @jean15paul_PE accused @NikR_PE who vehemently denied being the one to murder @RBHeadge PE. @Roarbark was spooning around in a corner drunk off his rum and @blybrook PE sat there accusing @Roarbark of stealing his rum which @roarbark denied while pouring another drink. Stay on top I screamed @jean15paul_PE this ends!! Fine a drunken @Roarbarkproclaims I say @NikR_PE.same said @blybrook and the rest agreed. They took the candy canes out of @rbheadgepe body and cornerd @nikr he proclaimed before he died, I will take over the world pinky!!!! 
The sharpened candy canes claimed another victim. 
 

@nikr_PE was lynched. He was mafia. The town won.


----------



## Roarbark

Death to Mafia! Victory for the legion!


----------



## NikR_PE

chart94 said:


> I will take over the world pinky!!!!


----------



## User1

Oops I fell asleep on the couch but yayyyyyyyyyyyyyy!


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Yay. Congratulations to the townies.

I think most of you know this through DMs. But I was the cop.

Who was the doc?


----------



## User1

Leggo


----------



## NikR_PE

We thought leggo was the cop.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

chart94 said:


> *They took the candy canes out of @rbheadgepe body* and cornerd @nikr he proclaimed before he died, I will take over the world pinky!!!!
> *The sharpened candy canes claimed another victim. *


it's even worse when you consider where the candy canes were.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

@tj_PE and I figured out almost immediately that @txjennah PE and @LyceeFruit were mafia. We had a plan on the first day to try to draw the unknown third mafia member out. It didn't quite work out in practice, but it did help us figure out that (each other), @squaretaper PE and @leggo PE were all not-mafia.


----------



## User1

I also still stand by eternal subconscious suspicion of @NikR_PEbased on the icon/av


----------



## leggo PE

NikR_PE said:


> We thought leggo was the cop.


Nope, I'm just good at naturally finding mafia (sometimes). But I thought that might have been why you killed me second! Because I voted for @LyceeFruit and then @txjennah PE early on both days.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Why did I get killed off first?


----------



## NikR_PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Why did I get killed off first?


Just based on experience.


----------



## NikR_PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> tj_PE and I figured out almost immediately that @txjennah PE and @LyceeFruit were mafia


How?? Losing 2 mafia right away made it impossible to win.


----------



## User1

NikR_PE said:


> How?? Losing 2 mafia right away made it impossible to win.


Messenger was initial suspicion, then just general response and interaction


----------



## NikR_PE

tj_PE said:


> Messenger was initial suspicion, then just general response and interaction


Yeah. I was scared to use the messenger. I was talking to someone about the SE and had to be careful while talking to them.


----------



## txjennah PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> There’s a reason the original rules for this game stated “please follow EB’s forum rules.”
> 
> Also @txjennah PE if I played a part in offending you I apologize. I try hard not to offend but I sometimes do so unintentionally.


Oh no no you didn’t offend me at all!


----------



## txjennah PE

tj_PE said:


> Messenger was initial suspicion, then just general response and interaction


Were you watching whether we were using messenger?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NikR_PE said:


> Just based on experience.


I’ll take that as a compliment.


----------



## User1

txjennah PE said:


> Were you watching whether we were using messenger?


Someone may have been!


----------



## User1

NikR_PE said:


> Yeah. I was scared to use the messenger. I was talking to someone about the SE and had to be careful while talking to them.


Same


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Messenger?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

LyceeFruit said:


> Messenger?


You know, like PM’s.


----------



## txjennah PE

I remember hearing that people get suspicious if you spend time in messenger, so I tried to keep it pretty limited. I haven’t tried the technique as a townie yet. I just go off of ~~my feelings~~


----------



## MadamPirate PE

ChaosMuppetPE said:


> I'd just like everyone here to know that I like and appreciate women, whether their hearts are frozen (like @txjennah PE) or kind, gentle, and warm (like @tj_PE). I even appreciate @leggo PE who gives me stern looks and smacks my hand with a ruler. @MadamPirate is mysterious and kind of scares me, but we're ok for now.


I appreciate that I’m mysterious and scary.


----------



## User1

MadamPirate said:


> I appreciate that I’m mysterious and scary.


You were just acting opposite of the other two maf so I thought you might be maf. I'm sorry!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

tj_PE said:


> You were just acting opposite of the other two maf so I thought you might be maf. I'm sorry!


It’s all good. My week at work went to hell, so it was hard to play.


----------



## JayKay PE

So while I was gone everyone: googled mountain dew mouth, became offended by each other, killed the last mafia, and talked about how PMing obviously means you're evil and planning.

Did I miss anything?  Bueller?  Bueller?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

We also talked about ghost farts.


----------



## JayKay PE

Like, ghost's farts?  Or ghost farts = silent but deadly, you wonder what you ate to make it smell like that-farts?


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

leggo PE said:


> Um, I could have told you that. Add some lime. It's great. If you're using bourbon, you've got yourself a Kentucky mule! It's also good with rye whiskey. Dark rum instead of whiskey... Then you have a dark 'n stormy! Also quite good, if you have a good tasting dark rum.


Mmmm, Kentucky Mule...


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

@game moderator, I vote @JayKay PE, she seems suspish. Also, I'm not mafia.


----------



## SaltySteve PE

Can I still join this round?


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Spickett said:


> Can I still join this round?


Too late, I'm told.


----------



## User1

Spickett said:


> Can I still join this round?


Yes!!! don't listen to @Audi driver, P.E. he's mafia.


----------



## txjennah PE

I'm in this round but don't make me Mafia (I know it's random but still, don't make me Mafia).


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

tj_PE said:


> Yes!!! don't listen to @Audi driver, P.E. he's mafia.


The game has already started. Too late, obvs.


----------



## JayKay PE

Audi driver said:


> @next game moderator, I vote @JayKay PE, she seems suspish. Also, I'm not mafia.


Wait...what if I'm mod next time?  I mean, I know I was mafia last time I was a mod, but still!


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

JayKay PE said:


> Wait...what if I'm mod next time?  I mean, I know I was mafia last time I was a mod, but still!


Well, then next round, I won't vote you off the island. This round however, you're fair game and likely mafia.


----------



## User1

I think someone called dibs on next mod? was it @JayKay PE or @RBHeadge PE ??


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

tj_PE said:


> I called dibs on next mod.


Ahhh.


----------



## JayKay PE

I think @RBHeadge PE called dibs, I think PE-related madness, but I'm down for whatever.

...tbh, I wasn't sure if the round had started or not.  @Audi driver, P.E. muddied the waters.  Because they're obvs mafia.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

I'm willing to either mod or play the next round.

If nobody volunteers to mod in a few hours, ill run it this week. With the goal of starting a round tomorrow.

I can't mod or play next week.

I called dibbs on running the PE exam themed mafia round. I've got some devious things planned for that narrative, so i wouldn't want to run it until January when it's not so raw on people.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

RBHeadge PE said:


> I'm willing to either mod or play the next round.
> 
> If nobody volunteers to mod in a few hours, ill run it this week. _*With the goal of starting a round tomorrow.*_
> 
> I can't mod or play next week.
> 
> I called dibbs on running the PE exam themed mafia round. I've got some devious things planned for that narrative, so i wouldn't want to run it until January when it's not so raw on people.


So, we're going to have two games going at once?


----------



## User1

I could maybe mod next week but I'm not emotionally prepared to do it this week


----------



## JayKay PE

If it's easier, I can mod this week, unless you def want to mod @RBHeadge PE?  I can figure out a theme today if I am doing it.  Maybe I'll pre-write some of the stuff so I'm not so late as before.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Thanks for volunteering to mod @JayKay PE!


----------



## JayKay PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Thanks for volunteering to mod @JayKay PE!


Got it.  Thinking of theme right now.  We already did suburbia, cooking show, holiday shenanigans...def going to have to go with dating show.


----------



## leggo PE

I'm in for this round!


----------



## txjennah PE

JayKay PE said:


> Got it.  Thinking of theme right now.  We already did suburbia, cooking show, holiday shenanigans...def going to have to go with dating show.


I'm sooooo down for a dating show @JayKay PE-modded Mafia round.


----------



## JayKay PE

Okay.  WHO WANTS TO PLAY SPECIAL-EDITION, JK-MOD, MAFIA?

Play will start tomorrow, with roles going out tonight.  Actual game will 'start' Tuesday 6am. 

I've got: @txjennah PE and @leggo PE confirmed.

Any other interest? @tj_PE, @jean15paul_PE, @blybrook PE, @chart94, @NikR_PE, @ChebyshevII PE, @vhab49_PE, @RBHeadge PE, @ChaosMuppetPE, @civilrobot, @Will.I.Am, @LyceeFruit, @Ranger1316, @Supe, @MadamPirate, and @squaretaper PE

(I feel I have tagged almost everyone who has played in the past - feel free to trick others into playing).

Special JK-Mod round theme: Dating Show


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

I am ready to be killed off! @JayKay PE


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

@JayKay PE please don't put me thru a woodchipper again


----------



## JayKay PE

LyceeFruit said:


> @JayKay PE please don't put me thru a woodchipper again


I never put you through a wood chipper!!!  I would never do such a thing!


----------



## User1

@Audi driver, P.E. committed to playing


----------



## User1

I am in


----------



## NikR_PE

@JayKay PE I am in and thanks for modding.

Also, check with the new guy @Spickett. They expressed interest.


----------



## User1

@Spickett said they wanted to play


----------



## SaltySteve PE

JayKay PE said:


> Okay.  WHO WANTS TO PLAY SPECIAL-EDITION, JK-MOD, MAFIA?
> 
> Play will start tomorrow, with roles going out tonight.  Actual game will 'start' Tuesday 6am.
> 
> I've got: @txjennah PE and @leggo PE confirmed.
> 
> Any other interest? @tj_PE, @jean15paul_PE, @blybrook PE, @chart94, @NikR_PE, @ChebyshevII PE, @vhab49_PE, @RBHeadge PE, @ChaosMuppetPE, @civilrobot, @Will.I.Am, @LyceeFruit, @Ranger1316, @Supe, @MadamPirate, and @squaretaper PE
> 
> (I feel I have tagged almost everyone who has played in the past - feel free to trick others into playing).
> 
> Special JK-Mod round theme: Dating Show


I'm in. Hopefully I'll figure it out as we go along.


----------



## JayKay PE

Spickett said:


> I'm in. Hopefully I'll figure it out as we go along.


There will be romance and murder!  What more could you ask for?


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

what about @Chattaneer


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

what about @Audi driver, P.E.


----------



## txjennah PE

Spickett said:


> I'm in. Hopefully I'll figure it out as we go along.


Haha I like your avatar.  I wish I could be awake on Sunday nights to remember to watch the new eps.


----------



## JayKay PE

LyceeFruit said:


> what about @Audi driver, P.E.


yeah, what about @Audi driver, P.E.?  They should def be in this round


----------



## JayKay PE

Also, random aside, is there a way to specifically search for "me only" posts in this thread?  I'd like to see/check on how I modded previously so I don't copy anything.


----------



## SaltySteve PE

txjennah PE said:


> Haha I like your avatar.  I wish I could be awake on Sunday nights to remember to watch the new eps.


I haven't watched any of the new season. I hate waiting on episodes to come out so I wait and then binge.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

JayKay PE said:


> yeah, what about @Audi driver, P.E.?  They should def be in this round


I think @Audi driver, P.E. should be here!


----------



## User1

JayKay PE said:


> Also, random aside, is there a way to specifically search for "me only" posts in this thread?  I'd like to see/check on how I modded previously so I don't copy anything.


you can hover over your avatar and click the "find content" and maybe search by thread that way


----------



## JayKay PE

Eh, I just went through and searched for specific phrases I used while modding, like "remaining players" and was able to find/categorize it all.

Should be good.


----------



## JayKay PE

JayKay PE said:


> Okay.  WHO WANTS TO PLAY SPECIAL-EDITION, JK-MOD, MAFIA?
> 
> Play will start tomorrow, with roles going out tonight.  Actual game will 'start' Tuesday 6am.
> 
> I've got: @txjennah PE and @leggo PE confirmed.
> 
> Any other interest? @tj_PE, @jean15paul_PE, @blybrook PE, @chart94, @NikR_PE, @ChebyshevII PE, @vhab49_PE, @RBHeadge PE, @ChaosMuppetPE, @civilrobot, @Will.I.Am, @LyceeFruit, @Ranger1316, @Supe, @MadamPirate, and @squaretaper PE
> 
> (I feel I have tagged almost everyone who has played in the past - feel free to trick others into playing).
> 
> Special JK-Mod round theme: Dating Show


Okay.  People confirmed: @txjennah PE, @leggo PE, @tj_PE, @NikR_PE, @Spickett, @LyceeFruit (I think?), and totally @Audi driver, P.E.

People will be allowed to join until 10PM EST.  Any others? @jean15paul_PE, @blybrook PE, @chart94, @ChebyshevII PE, @vhab49_PE, @RBHeadge PE, @ChaosMuppetPE, @civilrobot, @Will.I.Am, @Ranger1316, @Supe, @MadamPirate, @squaretaper PE, and @Chattaneer?

As we all know, the more players = the more fun (death in confusing ways)!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

JayKay PE said:


> As we all know, the more players = the more fun (death in confusing ways)!


I'm confirmed!


----------



## Supe

I'm out.  Site visits, and then I've got three weeks vacation to burn!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

I'll play this round.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

I'll try @JayKay PE.  Project submission this week that the architects dropped a few bombs on me about last week.  Wheeeeeee!


----------



## Roarbark

JayKay PE said:


> Okay.  People confirmed: @txjennah PE, @leggo PE, @tj_PE, @NikR_PE, @Spickett, @LyceeFruit (I think?), and totally @Audi driver, P.E.
> 
> People will be allowed to join until 10PM EST.  Any others? @jean15paul_PE, @blybrook PE, @chart94, @ChebyshevII PE, @vhab49_PE, @RBHeadge PE, @ChaosMuppetPE, @civilrobot, @Will.I.Am, @Ranger1316, @Supe, @MadamPirate, @squaretaper PE, and @Chattaneer?
> 
> As we all know, the more players = the more fun (death in confusing ways)!


aw


----------



## MadamPirate PE

JayKay PE said:


> Okay.  WHO WANTS TO PLAY SPECIAL-EDITION, JK-MOD, MAFIA?
> 
> Play will start tomorrow, with roles going out tonight.  Actual game will 'start' Tuesday 6am.
> 
> I've got: @txjennah PE and @leggo PE confirmed.
> 
> Any other interest? @tj_PE, @jean15paul_PE, @blybrook PE, @chart94, @NikR_PE, @ChebyshevII PE, @vhab49_PE, @RBHeadge PE, @ChaosMuppetPE, @civilrobot, @Will.I.Am, @LyceeFruit, @Ranger1316, @Supe, @MadamPirate, and @squaretaper PE
> 
> (I feel I have tagged almost everyone who has played in the past - feel free to trick others into playing).
> 
> Special JK-Mod round theme: Dating Show


Meeeeeee! I'm in!

I also want to eventually mod - I have a great idea for a LARP themed Mafia...


----------



## JayKay PE

Roarbark said:


> aw


I FORGOT.  PLEASE JOIN AND BE ROAR-BARKY


----------



## JayKay PE

vhab49_PE said:


> I'll try @JayKay PE.  Project submission this week that the architects dropped a few bombs on me about last week.  Wheeeeeee!


I'll kill you last.  Maybe.  Depending on if you get lynched.


----------



## Roarbark

MadamPirate said:


> Meeeeeee! I'm in!
> 
> I also want to eventually mod - I have a great idea for a LARP themed Mafia...


Pirate mafia would also be fun.

I'm in, @JayKay PE. Can't guarantee Roarbarkiness though.


----------



## chart94 PE

JayKay PE said:


> Okay.  WHO WANTS TO PLAY SPECIAL-EDITION, JK-MOD, MAFIA?
> 
> Play will start tomorrow, with roles going out tonight.  Actual game will 'start' Tuesday 6am.
> 
> I've got: @txjennah PE and @leggo PE confirmed.
> 
> Any other interest? @tj_PE, @jean15paul_PE, @blybrook PE, @chart94, @NikR_PE, @ChebyshevII PE, @vhab49_PE, @RBHeadge PE, @ChaosMuppetPE, @civilrobot, @Will.I.Am, @LyceeFruit, @Ranger1316, @Supe, @MadamPirate, and @squaretaper PE
> 
> (I feel I have tagged almost everyone who has played in the past - feel free to trick others into playing).
> 
> Special JK-Mod round theme: Dating Show


I’ll play!


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

I'm out, this round. In the field the next two days.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

@JayKay PE in


----------



## ChaosMuppetPE

@JayKay PE, Ah wth, I might as well be in. If @txjennah PE starts bullying me, I quit though. She's mean and tries to take my lunch money.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

I'm in, just no wood chippers!


----------



## DLD PE

I'm in.  I just have no idea what it's about and/or how to play.  I'll have to do some catch-up reading.

I had a great Thanksgiving.  Did the whole family thing, played golf with my dad, wife and I took our 2-1/2 year old son to the Fantasy of Trees, then got to go to the the Vols-Vandy football game.  

However, the highlight of my weekend was my sister (civil PE) brought her fancy "Downton Abbey" Clue game.  I basically acted like Towlee in South Park, no clue what's going on to the point everyone was making fun of my "suspicions" until I "all of a sudden" won the game lol.


----------



## txjennah PE

ChaosMuppetPE said:


> @JayKay PE, Ah wth, I might as well be in. If @txjennah PE starts bullying me, I quit though. She's mean and tries to take my lunch money.


I bring my own lunch beyotchhhhhh


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

I'm in. Can I be town drunk?


----------



## User1

jean15paul_PE said:


> I'm in. Can I be town drunk?


suspicious question. you must be mafia


----------



## RBHeadge PE

ChaosMuppetPE said:


> @JayKay PE, Ah wth, I might as well be in. If @txjennah PE starts bullying me, I quit though. She's mean and tries to take my lunch money.


confirmed: @txjennah PE is mafia.



MEtoEE said:


> I'm in.  I just have no idea what it's about and/or how to play.


You'll fit right in.


----------



## ChaosMuppetPE

txjennah PE said:


> I bring my own lunch beyotchhhhhh


See, this is exactly what I'm talking about. Bad @txjennah PE! *Rolls newspaper and smacks @txjennah PE on the nose*


----------



## ChaosMuppetPE

LyceeFruit said:


> I'm in, just no wood chippers!


Car crusher it is!


----------



## Roarbark

MEtoEE said:


> I'm in.  I just have no idea what it's about and/or how to play.  I'll have to do some catch-up reading.
> 
> I had a great Thanksgiving.  Did the whole family thing, played golf with my dad, wife and I took our 2-1/2 year old son to the Fantasy of Trees, then got to go to the the Vols-Vandy football game.
> 
> However, the highlight of my weekend was my sister (civil PE) brought her fancy "Downton Abbey" Clue game.  I basically acted like Towlee in South Park, no clue what's going on to the point everyone was making fun of my "suspicions" until I "all of a sudden" won the game lol.


Is this a warning to lynch you first just in case?


----------



## ChaosMuppetPE

tj_PE said:


> suspicious question. you must be mafia


Suspicious suspicion. YOU must be mafia!


----------



## User1

ChaosMuppetPE said:


> Suspicious suspicion. YOU must be mafia!


LIES


----------



## txjennah PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> confirmed: @txjennah PE is mafia.
> 
> You'll fit right in.


Oh man I hope not, I hate being mafia.


----------



## txjennah PE

ChaosMuppetPE said:


> See, this is exactly what I'm talking about. Bad @txjennah PE! *Rolls newspaper and smacks @txjennah PE on the nose*


You're the one hitting me!


----------



## ChaosMuppetPE

txjennah PE said:


> You're the one hitting me!


It was out of love.


----------



## DLD PE

So is this like "Game of Death", but without any rules?


----------



## User1

ChaosMuppetPE said:


> It was out of love.


----------



## txjennah PE

ChaosMuppetPE said:


> It was out of love.


----------



## txjennah PE

> Just now, tj_PE said:



If I could take back the time my mother used to have this greatest hits album on repeat during my childhood.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

I'm not mafia, I'm the cop.  Or maybe the Dr.


----------



## ChaosMuppetPE

vhab49_PE said:


> I'm not mafia, I'm the cop.  Or maybe the Dr.


EXACTLY WHAT I WOULD EXPECT THE MAFIA TO SAY!


----------



## User1

MEtoEE said:


> So is this like "Game of Death", but without any rules?


idk what that means, but when @JayKay PE starts the game she'll list all the stuff


----------



## leggo PE

txjennah PE said:


> Oh man I hope not, I hate being mafia.


Does anyone actually like being mafia?? Wait, I think @chart94 might have once said they did...


----------



## blybrook PE

I'm in for this week.

I'll bring the chipper:


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

leggo PE said:


> Does anyone actually like being mafia?? Wait, I think @chart94 might have once said they did...


Nope


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

blybrook PE said:


> I'm in for this week.
> 
> I'll bring the chipper:


Rude


----------



## RBHeadge PE

leggo PE said:


> Does anyone actually like being mafia?? Wait, I think @chart94 might have once said they did...


It's fun at the beginning of the game and gets more stressful as it goes on. It requires game play anathema to my normal behavior. I'll play it for the sake of game play but it's not my favorite.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

leggo PE said:


> Does anyone actually like being mafia?? Wait, I think @chart94 might have once said they did...


I love being mafia because you have a team and you know exactly who your friends and enemies are. Being a townie sucks because of all the uncertainty. I'll take mafia over townie any day.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

... ^THIS^ is probably why people don't trust me in this game.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> It's fun at the beginning of the game and gets more stressful as it goes on.* It requires game play anathema to my normal behavior.* I'll play it for the sake of game play but it's not my favorite.


Hm... I'm wondering if my gameplay is always mafia-like, even when I'm a townie.


----------



## Roarbark

jean15paul_PE said:


> ... ^THIS^ is probably why people don't trust me in this game.


Past betrayals is what did it for me.


----------



## txjennah PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> I love being mafia because you have a team and you know exactly who your friends and enemies are. Being a townie sucks because of all the uncertainty. I'll take mafia over townie any day.


I honestly hate lying to people! Like I legit felt bad when you were messaging me last game and I was all I'M A TOWNIE BUT I BET YOU'RE MAFIA


----------



## Roarbark

I'm okay with it, but I'm awful at it.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

I AM MAFIA


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Roarbark said:


> Pirate mafia would also be fun.
> 
> I'm in, @JayKay PE. Can't guarantee Roarbarkiness though.


That's really obvious, though!


----------



## chart94 PE

leggo PE said:


> Does anyone actually like being mafia?? Wait, I think @chart94 might have once said they did...


I liked it only cause I felt like a James Bond across enemy lines lol


----------



## RBHeadge PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> Hm... I'm wondering if my gameplay is always mafia-like, even when I'm a townie.


You haven't ever changed your game play style, which makes it difficult to read you.



jean15paul_PE said:


> I love being mafia because you have a team and you know exactly who your friends and enemies are. Being a townie sucks because of all the uncertainty. I'll take mafia over townie any day.





jean15paul_PE said:


> ... ^THIS^ is probably why people don't trust me in this game.


...well now it is.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

chart94 said:


> I liked it only cause I felt like a James Bond across enemy lines lol


I hold no grudge, that was well played.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

squaretaper PE said:


> I AM MAFIA


Suspicious!


----------



## JayKay PE

Will.I.Am said:


> I'm out, this round. In the field the next two days.


Doesn't mean you can't still be a participant!!!

*rubs hands together in glee*


----------



## JayKay PE

Okay!  This is the current list of people confirmed to be playing this round:

@squaretaper PE, @ChebyshevII PE, @ChaosMuppetPE, @MEtoEE, @jean15paul_PE, @blybrook PE, @Roarbark, @chart94, @txjennah PE, @leggo PE, @tj_PE, @NikR_PE, @Spickett, @LyceeFruit, @RBHeadge PE, @vhab49_PE, @MadamPirate, and (maybe??) @Audi driver, P.E.

Let me know if you've changed your mind or if you would like to join (if you're not on the list).

There...are 18 people in this round (whaaaaaaaat?).  I am closing the confirmed/deny at 10 PM EST (5-minutes).  After that I will be sending roles and state the rules in this thread.

LET'S GET READY TO BE ROMANTIC!!!!


----------



## ChaosMuppetPE

JayKay PE said:


> Okay!  This is the current list of people confirmed to be playing this round:
> 
> @squaretaper PE, @ChebyshevII PE, @ChaosMuppetPE, @MEtoEE, @jean15paul_PE, @blybrook PE, @Roarbark, @chart94, @txjennah PE, @leggo PE, @tj_PE, @NikR_PE, @Spickett, @LyceeFruit, @RBHeadge PE, @vhab49_PE, @MadamPirate, and (maybe??) @Audi driver, P.E.
> 
> Let me know if you've changed your mind or if you would like to join (if you're not on the list).
> 
> There...are 18 people in this round (whaaaaaaaat?).  I am closing the confirmed/deny at 10 PM EST (5-minutes).  After that I will be sending roles and state the rules in this thread.
> 
> LET'S GET READY TO BE ROMANTIC!!!!


Romantic is my middle name. That or Asshole. I can't remember.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

JayKay PE said:


> LET'S GET READY TO BE ROMANTIC!!!!


I’m married...


----------



## JayKay PE

OKAY.  PLAYERS ARE LOCKED IN.

TIME FOR JK TO SEND OUT SOME ROLES.  ACTUAL PLAY WILL NOT BEGIN UNTIL TOMORROW 6AM EST, IF POSSIBLE, SO PLEASE TRY TO KEEP NEFARIOUS VOTING UNTIL THEN.


----------



## JayKay PE

*Mafia Round 13*

*ARE YOU GUYS READY FOR SOME MURDER (with romance~)?  IT'S TIME FOR ANOTHER JK-MOD ROUND!  THEME IS DATING SHOW!!  *

*(i am spiraling out of control, who let me mod again?)*

There are townsfolk (townies), and Mafia members. Townsfolk are going to try to eliminate the Mafia with extreme prejudice before the Mafia eliminates them. The game ends when either all of the Mafia is eliminated (town wins), or there are fewer townsfolk than Mafia members (Mafia wins).

The Mafia members are going to privately tell me who they would like to eliminate during the night. I will reveal to everyone what happened the next morning with some delightful storytelling.

During the day, everybody (townsfolk and Mafia) will publicly vote for a person to eliminate; I will eliminate the person with the most votes at the end of the day and reveal what their role was.

In addition to regular townsfolk and members of the Mafia, there is also a Doctor and a Cop. The Doctor can choose someone to “save” during the night; if they choose the same person the Mafia chose, then that player will escape elimination by the Mafia that night. The Cop can “investigate” players during the night.

The Mafia members know who each other are, but no one knows anyone else’s role except me. I have sent more specific instructions to the members of the Mafia, the Doctor, and the Cop. If you did not receive a PM from me, then you are a regular townsfolk/townie.

You may use this thread to vote and post about the game. Anyone (playing or not playing, eliminated or not) can use this thread to speculate, discuss, accuse, or otherwise participate in the game; just please make sure to follow regular EB forum guidelines.

To vote on a person to eliminate, mention me @JayKay PE and tell me specifically that 1) you are voting and 2) the username of the person you are voting to eliminate.

Example: @JayKay PE I vote for @NikR_PE because they didn't try to take over the world last round.

Please submit your votes by *10:00 PM EST/9:00 PM CST/8:00 PM MST/7:00 PM PST/6:00 PM Blybrooke Time (BLT)*

I will count votes after that time as being for the next day.  If you would like to change your vote before the deadline, please feel free to, but @ me so I can change the totals before the lynching!

Your vote only counts if you are playing and not yet eliminated. If there is a tie for most votes, I will pick one of the voted users at random. If there are no votes, I will pick a person at random (i.e. role will not matter) to eliminate; suffice it to say it’s in both groups’ best interest to vote for at least one person.

Finally, you are not allowed to reveal your role, privately or publicly, after you have been eliminated. You may not post screengrabs of private messages in this thread.

For reference, the 18 (?!?!!?!) players in this round are:

@squaretaper PE, @ChebyshevII PE, @ChaosMuppetPE, @MEtoEE, @jean15paul_PE, @blybrook PE, @Roarbark, @chart94, @txjennah PE, @leggo PE, @tj_PE, @NikR_PE, @Spickett, @LyceeFruit, @RBHeadge PE, @vhab49_PE, @MadamPirate, and @Audi driver, P.E.

I already sent out messages for specific roles. If you did not receive a message, then you are a regular townie.  

If you have any questions, or you would like me to tell you which players are still standing, please let me know.

The first day of voting will begin tomorrow with the first night tomorrow as well (12/10).

Good luck to all of you and LET THE HUNT (for love~) BEGIN!!!


----------



## NikR_PE

@JayKay PE i would have taken over the world, if it weren't for these meddling kids and their stupid dog.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NikR_PE said:


> @JayKay PE i would have taken over the world, if it weren't for these meddling kids and their stupid dog.


And pinky.


----------



## txjennah PE

NikR_PE said:


> @JayKay PE i would have taken over the world, if it weren't for these meddling kids and their stupid dog.


If I had more reactions to give, I would like this, but EB hates me.


----------



## blybrook PE

To answer the question before it gets asked by TJ: Yes, I'm mafia; Redneck mafia for life!

We townies gotta band together, run this competition like pros and chase the mafia outta here!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Wow, biggest mafia game so far!

Also, I actually get to participate this week, shouldn’t get punched in the face by work.


----------



## NikR_PE

blybrook PE said:


> To answer the question before it gets asked by TJ: Yes, I'm mafia; Redneck mafia for life!
> 
> We townies gotta band together, run this competition like pros and chase the mafia outta here!


Yup. Based on the number of players. We should have 4 mafia. Hopefully not more. 

@blybrook PE i am speculating. I am not mafia.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Four or five mafia. The optimizer would put it at 4 mafia members, but it wouldn't surprise me if there is a fifth. This round is going to run into next week.

I'm a normal townie BTW.


----------



## Orchid PE

JayKay PE said:


> Okay.  People confirmed: @txjennah PE, @leggo PE, @tj_PE, @NikR_PE, @Spickett, @LyceeFruit (I think?), and totally @Audi driver, P.E.
> 
> People will be allowed to join until 10PM EST.  Any others? @jean15paul_PE, @blybrook PE, @chart94, @ChebyshevII PE, @vhab49_PE, @RBHeadge PE, @ChaosMuppetPE, @civilrobot, @Will.I.Am, @Ranger1316, @Supe, @MadamPirate, @squaretaper PE, and @Chattaneer?
> 
> As we all know, the more players = the more fun (death in confusing ways)!


Maybe next time? Super busy at work this week.


----------



## JayKay PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Four or five mafia. The optimizer would put it at 4 mafia members, but it wouldn't surprise me if there is a fifth. This round is going to run into next week.
> 
> I'm a normal townie BTW.


I just realized this as I was counting people who were interested.  Based on death rate, this is def going into next week (I'm kinda hoping we don't play on the weekend, but that's up to everyone who is participating).

JK is going to be getting no sleep, which means the deaths are going to get more gruesome as I let my mind wander.


----------



## chart94 PE

Alright let’s get this started. @tj_PE you mafia??


----------



## DLD PE




----------



## SaltySteve PE

MEtoEE said:


>


You're either mafia or not. Either way you try to convince everyone you're not mafia and avoid getting lynched/murdered.

May the odds be ever in your favor.


----------



## DLD PE

Well I'm probably too much of a newbie in this game to be considered as a possible mafia member.  However, I could just be saying that to avoid getting a vote.  

I think RBHeadge is mafia.


----------



## User1

chart94 said:


> Alright let’s get this started. @tj_PE you mafia??


I'm not mafia.


----------



## User1

okay people you don't get to take all my fun out of the first day so I"M STILL GONNA ASK 

@RBHeadge PE are you mafia?


----------



## User1

@Spickett are you mafia?


----------



## User1

@MEtoEE are you mafia?


----------



## User1

@ChaosMuppetPE are you mafia?


----------



## DLD PE

I'm not a doctor, but I stayed in a Holiday Inn Express last night.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

@LyceeFruit Are you Mafia?


----------



## DLD PE

tj_PE said:


> @MEtoEE are you mafia?


----------



## DLD PE

MadamPirate said:


> @LyceeFruit Are you Mafia?


It's so obvious she's not, so she probably is.


----------



## SaltySteve PE

tj_PE said:


> @Spickett are you mafia?


I'm not mafia but if I was I would murder you last.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

MadamPirate said:


> @LyceeFruit Are you Mafia?


I am not, I'm a townie. 

Are youuuuuuuuu mafia?


----------



## MadamPirate PE

LyceeFruit said:


> I am not, I'm a townie.
> 
> Are youuuuuuuuu mafia?
> 
> View attachment 14884


Nope. Good ol' regular townie. (again. always.)


----------



## DLD PE

MadamPirate said:


> Nope. Good ol' regular townie. (again. always.)


A "regular townie" who's into murder....


----------



## MadamPirate PE

MEtoEE said:


> A "regular townie" who's into murder....


Okay, look here. I'm into murder _podcasts._ Also, that's been in my profile the whole time I've played Mafia.


----------



## txjennah PE

In to say that I'm not mafia before @tj_PE does her rundown.


----------



## txjennah PE

MEtoEE said:


> Well I'm probably too much of a newbie in this game to be considered as a possible mafia member.  However, I could just be saying that to avoid getting a vote.
> 
> I think RBHeadge is mafia.


I was a mafia member the very first time I played this game soooo no.


----------



## User1

txjennah PE said:


> In to say that I'm not mafia before @tj_PE does her rundown.


sorry it cannot be avoided.


----------



## JayKay PE

MEtoEE said:


>


Quoting just because I love this movie so much and now I def am going to rewatch it tonight.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

txjennah PE said:


> I was a mafia member the very first time I played this game soooo no.


yeah same


----------



## DLD PE

txjennah PE said:


> I was a mafia member the very first time I played this game soooo no.


----------



## leggo PE

Hi, fellow townies and evil mafia. I'm happy to be a regular townie again.


----------



## DLD PE

leggo PE said:


> Hi, fellow townies and evil mafia. I'm happy to be a regular townie again.


----------



## DLD PE

The Brit lives in the red house.

The Dane drinks tea.

The mafia are hanging out in the spam thread.


----------



## ChaosMuppetPE

tj_PE said:


> @ChaosMuppetPE are you mafia?


Yeah, hey everyone, definately mafia here. I'm busy plotting how to kill you all right now.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

tj_PE said:


> okay people you don't get to take all my fun out of the first day so I"M STILL GONNA ASK
> 
> @RBHeadge PE are you mafia?


No, regular townie


----------



## User1

@ChebyshevII PE are you mafia?


----------



## User1

@NikR_PE are you mafia AGAIN?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

MEtoEE said:


> Well I'm probably too much of a newbie in this game to be considered as a possible mafia member.  However, I could just be saying that to avoid getting a vote.
> 
> I think RBHeadge is mafia.


You know that I'm not actually responsible for the delay in the exam results right.


----------



## SaltySteve PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> You know that I'm not actually responsible for the delay in the exam results right.


We all know you are an NCEES employee incognito sent here to torment us. You can drop the charade. You're also mafia.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> You know that I'm not actually responsible for the delay in the exam results right.


But you're convenient to blame!


----------



## User1

so

I just bought a VR headset and beat saber game


----------



## SaltySteve PE

tj_PE said:


> so
> 
> I just bought a VR headset and beat saber game


Practicing to murder younglings are we? Found the Mafia member.


----------



## User1

Spickett said:


> Practicing to murder younglings are we? Found the Mafia member.


I just wanna dance


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

tj_PE said:


> @ChebyshevII PE are you mafia?


Nope!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

To preempt @tj_PE's question" @vhab49_PE are you mafia?"

My response is:


----------



## MadamPirate PE

tj_PE said:


> I just wanna dance


----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> ... I'll take mafia over townie any day.


Darnit. Townie again. Hopefully @RBHeadge PE is also a townie so he can save us with his analytical skills.


----------



## DLD PE

Here's a hint:  I'm going Christmas shopping.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

I'm curious about the dating theme. I know this is all fiction and ultimately doesn't matter, but...

Is gender and romantic preferences going to matter in the dating scenarios? I terrible at knowing people gender on EB, if it's not in their profile. ... which is awkward, because I've definitely developed a non-romantic crush on a couple EBers.


----------



## JayKay PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> I'm curious about the dating theme. I know this is all fiction and ultimately doesn't matter, but...
> 
> Is gender and romantic preferences going to matter in the dating scenarios? I terrible at knowing people gender on EB, if it's not in their profile. ... which is awkward, because I've definitely developed a non-romantic crush on a couple EBers.


It's going to be like every single JK-mod round: confusing, filled with with lattes, selfies, and misuse of kitchen appliances.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

jean15paul_PE said:


> I'm curious about the dating theme. I know this is all fiction and ultimately doesn't matter, but...
> 
> Is gender and romantic preferences going to matter in the dating scenarios? I terrible at knowing people gender on EB, if it's not in their profile. ... which is awkward, because I've definitely developed a non-romantic crush on a couple EBers.


Lol. I’m pretty sure @JayKay PE has genderswapped me at least once since she started moderating.


----------



## SaltySteve PE

I'm a dude but I identify as someone whos going to pass the PE....


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Not mafia!


----------



## JayKay PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Lol. I’m pretty sure @JayKay PE has genderswapped me at least once since she started moderating.


YOU LOOK BEAUTIFUL IN ALL YOUR INSTAGRAMS.  YOUR CHEEKBONES CAN CUT GLASS AND YOUR CHILDREN ARE NOWHERE TO BE SEEN.


----------



## User1

STOP TRYING TO AVOID THE QUESTION PEOPLE

IT MAKES YOU LOOK SUSPICIOUS


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

JayKay PE said:


> YOU LOOK BEAUTIFUL IN ALL YOUR INSTAGRAMS.  YOUR CHEEKBONES CAN CUT GLASS AND YOUR CHILDREN ARE NOWHERE TO BE SEEN.


I'm happy to report. I haz the IG now, finally.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

ChaosMuppetPE said:


> Yeah, hey everyone, definately mafia here. I'm busy plotting how to kill you all right now.


lemme guess: @LyceeFruit is killed via a woodchipper


----------



## User1

i just hope i have rhinestones somewhere in my closet


----------



## DLD PE

tj_PE said:


> STOP TRYING TO AVOID THE QUESTION PEOPLE
> 
> IT MAKES YOU LOOK SUSPICIOUS


----------



## JayKay PE

LyceeFruit said:


> lemme guess: @LyceeFruit is killed via a woodchipper


I mean, last time I mod'd I think you were killed by self-stabbing between the ribs after beefy security guards tackled you to the ground.  I think it was the pie or souffle round.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Lol. I’m pretty sure @JayKay PE has genderswapped me at least once since she started moderating.


@JayKay PE has exclusively used they/them in all of her narratives.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> @JayKay PE has exclusively used they/them in all of her narratives.


I like this


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

JayKay PE said:


> I mean, last time I mod'd I think you were killed by self-stabbing between the ribs after beefy security guards tackled you to the ground.  I think it was the pie or souffle round.


I might have to go to look 

I'm afraid for when @ChaosMuppetPE mods based on the YT videos that were shared


----------



## JayKay PE

LyceeFruit said:


> RBHeadge PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> @JayKay PE has exclusively used they/them in all of her narratives.
> 
> 
> 
> I like this
Click to expand...

I don't like to assume (even if I know, maybe they don't want other people knowing).


----------



## SaltySteve PE

tj_PE said:


> STOP TRYING TO AVOID THE QUESTION PEOPLE
> 
> IT MAKES YOU LOOK SUSPICIOUS


Typing in all caps makes you look suspicious. Mafia.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Hoping I get lucky during this dating show.


----------



## User1

JayKay PE said:


> *Mafia Round 13*
> 
> *ARE YOU GUYS READY FOR SOME MURDER (with romance~)?  IT'S TIME FOR ANOTHER JK-MOD ROUND!  THEME IS DATING SHOW!!  *
> 
> *(i am spiraling out of control, who let me mod again?)*
> 
> There are townsfolk (townies), and Mafia members. Townsfolk are going to try to eliminate the Mafia with extreme prejudice before the Mafia eliminates them. The game ends when either all of the Mafia is eliminated (town wins), or there are fewer townsfolk than Mafia members (Mafia wins).
> 
> The Mafia members are going to privately tell me who they would like to eliminate during the night. I will reveal to everyone what happened the next morning with some delightful storytelling.
> 
> During the day, everybody (townsfolk and Mafia) will publicly vote for a person to eliminate; I will eliminate the person with the most votes at the end of the day and reveal what their role was.
> 
> In addition to regular townsfolk and members of the Mafia, there is also a Doctor and a Cop. The Doctor can choose someone to “save” during the night; if they choose the same person the Mafia chose, then that player will escape elimination by the Mafia that night. The Cop can “investigate” players during the night.
> 
> The Mafia members know who each other are, but no one knows anyone else’s role except me. I have sent more specific instructions to the members of the Mafia, the Doctor, and the Cop. If you did not receive a PM from me, then you are a regular townsfolk/townie.
> 
> You may use this thread to vote and post about the game. Anyone (playing or not playing, eliminated or not) can use this thread to speculate, discuss, accuse, or otherwise participate in the game; just please make sure to follow regular EB forum guidelines.
> 
> To vote on a person to eliminate, mention me @JayKay PE and tell me specifically that 1) you are voting and 2) the username of the person you are voting to eliminate.
> 
> Example: @JayKay PE I vote for @NikR_PE because they didn't try to take over the world last round.
> 
> Please submit your votes by *10:00 PM EST/9:00 PM CST/8:00 PM MST/7:00 PM PST/6:00 PM Blybrooke Time (BLT)*
> 
> I will count votes after that time as being for the next day.  If you would like to change your vote before the deadline, please feel free to, but @ me so I can change the totals before the lynching!
> 
> Your vote only counts if you are playing and not yet eliminated. If there is a tie for most votes, I will pick one of the voted users at random. If there are no votes, I will pick a person at random (i.e. role will not matter) to eliminate; suffice it to say it’s in both groups’ best interest to vote for at least one person.
> 
> Finally, you are not allowed to reveal your role, privately or publicly, after you have been eliminated. You may not post screengrabs of private messages in this thread.
> 
> For reference, the 18 (?!?!!?!) players in this round are:
> 
> @squaretaper PE, @ChebyshevII PE, @ChaosMuppetPE, @MEtoEE, @jean15paul_PE, @blybrook PE, @Roarbark, @chart94, @txjennah PE, @leggo PE, @tj_PE, @NikR_PE, @Spickett, @LyceeFruit, @RBHeadge PE, @vhab49_PE, @MadamPirate, and @Audi driver, P.E.
> 
> I already sent out messages for specific roles. If you did not receive a message, then you are a regular townie.
> 
> If you have any questions, or you would like me to tell you which players are still standing, please let me know.
> 
> The first day of voting will begin tomorrow with the first night tomorrow as well (12/10).
> 
> Good luck to all of you and LET THE HUNT (for love~) BEGIN!!!


quoting so it's easier to find. 

also back to the majority leader in terms of voting time deadlines.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> Hoping I get lucky during this dating show.


----------



## blybrook PE

NikR_PE said:


> Yup. Based on the number of players. We should have 4 mafia. Hopefully not more.
> 
> @blybrook PE i am speculating. I am not mafia.


You might be right. Let the hunt begin.


----------



## blybrook PE

LyceeFruit said:


> lemme guess: @LyceeFruit is killed via a woodchipper


He might switch to the crusher to mix things up this round...

http://img.izismile.com/img/img8/20160322/1000/crushing_things_with_hydraulic_press_looks_like_a_lot_of_fun_03.gif


----------



## SaltySteve PE

blybrook PE said:


> He might switch to the crusher to mix things up this round...
> 
> http://img.izismile.com/img/img8/20160322/1000/crushing_things_with_hydraulic_press_looks_like_a_lot_of_fun_03.gif


Only a mafia member would post a broken link...


----------



## leggo PE

MEtoEE said:


>


I'm.... Not a he!?!


----------



## DLD PE

leggo PE said:


> I'm.... Not a he!?!


You could be in disguise.


----------



## leggo PE

Spickett said:


> Typing in all caps makes you look suspicious. Mafia.


Being very accusatory also makes you look like mafia...


----------



## leggo PE

MEtoEE said:


> You could be in disguise.


True dat.

But I'm not.


----------



## blybrook PE

Spickett said:


> Only a mafia member would post a broken link...


Link broke after posting; turns out it is blocked by my company firewall, including the link.

Need to find a different one.

And I've already openly admitted to being a member of the Redneck Mafia!


----------



## blybrook PE

Let's try this one:


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Hey @Audi driver, P.E. - is you mafia?


----------



## SaltySteve PE

leggo PE said:


> Being very accusatory also makes you look like mafia...


I'm too used to playing Ultimate Werewolf where there's a Mad Hatter character that wants to die.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

blybrook PE said:


> Let's try this one:


I'll take the woodchipper instead methinks


----------



## blybrook PE

LyceeFruit said:


> I'll take the woodchipper instead methinks


We can mix it up and go with a car shredder too:


----------



## JayKay PE

Vote update:

Nobody has voted at this time.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

@squaretaper PE Are you sure you're not mafia?


----------



## DLD PE

@JayKay PE I vote for @Spickett since he/she sounds suspicious lol.


----------



## SaltySteve PE

MEtoEE said:


> @JayKay PE I vote for @Spickett since he/she sounds suspicious lol.


Shots fired. Let the finger pointing begin!!!

On a side note, how are you going t accuse a fellow volunteer. I thought we were allies by association.


----------



## DLD PE

Spickett said:


> Shots fired. Let the finger pointing begin!!!
> 
> On a side note, how are you going t accuse a fellow volunteer. I thought we were allies by association.


Hmm good question.  It's early and it's only one vote.  I don't want to arouse suspicion by allying with anyone...yet.

Also just because you're in Knoxville doesn't mean you're a volunteer.  We have a Bama fan in our office.  You should have PM'd me. Or is that against the rules?  I'll have to go back and read the rules lol.

Also the last "Volunteer" I chatted with on here never responded and seemed clueless earlier this fall when I said, "We better beat Chattanooga."


----------



## User1

pm is allowed.


----------



## DLD PE

tj_PE said:


> pm is allowed.


Thanks.  Can you change your vote once it's submitted or no?

Not that I want to (but maybe I do), just trying to avoid suspicion (or not).


----------



## RBHeadge PE

tj_PE said:


> pm is allowed.


it's literally where all the action takes place by day 3


----------



## RBHeadge PE

MEtoEE said:


> Thanks.  Can you change your vote once it's submitted or no?
> 
> Not that I want to (but maybe I do), just trying to avoid suspicion (or not).


yes. It happens often


----------



## SaltySteve PE

MEtoEE said:


> Also the last "Volunteer" I chatted with on here never responded and seemed clueless earlier this fall when I said, "We better beat Chattanooga."


That was me, I was in the middle of freaking out cause I couldn't figure out a simple math problem.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

MEtoEE said:


> @JayKay PE I vote for @Spickett since he/she sounds suspicious lol.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

MEtoEE said:


> Thanks.  Can you change your vote once it's submitted or no?
> 
> Not that I want to (but maybe I do), just trying to avoid suspicion (or not).


Almost all of my votes come with a disclaimer.  

Like so:

@JayKay PE I'd like to vote for @NikR_PE, because I did the very first vote I ever voted, and since I took a few rounds off it's like I am a newb again.

Vote subject to change pending further investigation.

Also, am delighted to be just a townie.  Oddly refreshing in fact.


----------



## DLD PE

Spickett said:


> That was me, I was in the middle of freaking out cause I couldn't figure out a simple math problem.


Well dang I feel bad sir!

1.  Voting for (well against lol) a fellow Vol.

2.  Assuming you didn't get my post.

3.  Forgetting you were that guy lol.

Ok I'm changing my vote.  Stay tuned.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

@JayKay PE I retract my vote for @NikR_PE. It was an example vote and said person thus far has not shown to be suspish yet.


----------



## DLD PE

@JayKay PEI retract my vote for @Spickettand change it to vote for @squaretaper PE, who's been too quiet (suspicious).


----------



## ChaosMuppetPE

LyceeFruit said:


> lemme guess: @LyceeFruit is killed via a woodchipper


No, car crusher. We compromised. Remember?


----------



## ChaosMuppetPE

LyceeFruit said:


> I might have to go to look
> 
> I'm afraid for when @ChaosMuppetPE mods based on the YT videos that were shared


That’s good. I scare myself.


----------



## User1

hmmm


----------



## DLD PE

Spickett said:


> That was me, I was in the middle of freaking out cause I couldn't figure out a simple math problem.


If you went to my high school I'm going to feel REALLY bad.


----------



## DLD PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> it's literally where all the action takes place by day 3


I haven't received any PMs.  I guess no one wants to ally with a newb, or someone who throws a fellow alum under the bus lol.


----------



## User1

MEtoEE said:


> I haven't received any PMs.  I guess no one wants to ally with a newb, or someone who throws a fellow alum under the bus lol.


did you know, that PMs work two ways?!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DLD PE

tj_PE said:


> did you know, that PMs work two ways?!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Yes, and I'm sure you realize I'm telling the truth about not getting any PMs.


----------



## JayKay PE

tj_PE said:


> MEtoEE said:
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't received any PMs.  I guess no one wants to ally with a newb, or someone who throws a fellow alum under the bus lol.
> 
> 
> 
> did you know, that PMs work two ways?!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Click to expand...

Such a romantic interlude!!!


----------



## JayKay PE

Current vote:

1 @squaretaper PE (me2ee)


----------



## JayKay PE

trrrrrriple post?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

MEtoEE said:


> I haven't received any PMs.  I guess no one wants to ally with a newb, or someone who throws a fellow alum under the bus lol.


It's too early in the game for PMs. No useful information has come out yet about anyones role in the game.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

MEtoEE said:


> I haven't received any PMs.  I guess no one wants to ally with a newb, or someone who throws a fellow alum under the bus lol.


Nah, you just gotta reach out and touch someone.

I mean...


----------



## MadamPirate PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> It's too early in the game for PMs. No useful information has come out yet about anyones role in the game.


This is also trufax.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

I have notifications but zero time. What is going on?


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Did JK get voted off yet?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

I am not mafia @MEtoEE @MadamPirate. I super suggest you change your votes. Like, really.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

squaretaper PE said:


> I am not mafia @MEtoEE @MadamPirate. I super suggest you change your votes. Like, really.


I didn't vote for you, I just asked!


----------



## DLD PE

squaretaper PE said:


> I am not mafia @MEtoEE @MadamPirate. I super suggest you change your votes. Like, really.


I super suggest you suggest someone then.  And convince me you're not mafia.


----------



## SaltySteve PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> It's too early in the game for PMs. No useful information has come out yet about anyones role in the game.


It's really too early to be voting on who to ax yet but thats not stopping them from speculating.


----------



## DLD PE

Spickett said:


> It's really too early to be voting on who to ax yet but thats not stopping them from speculating.


I guess my role is "Super-clueless newb" lol


----------



## SaltySteve PE

To be fair this is my first game as well.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

MEtoEE said:


> I super suggest you suggest someone then.  And convince me you're not mafia.


Meh, no info yet. All I can say is pick someone else!


----------



## JayKay PE

Audi driver said:


> Did JK get voted off yet?


Nope.  They somehow gave me control of the car, not knowing I'm a test dummy aimed at the wall.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

leggo PE said:


> I'm.... Not a he!?!


pic or it didn't happen 
_*joking*_


----------



## DLD PE

I'm hiring a hacker from the computer PE forum to help me sniff out the moles.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

@Roarbark - you mafias?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

MadamPirate said:


> I didn't vote for you, I just asked!


Oops! My mistake! Either way, I am not mafia!

@JayKay PE, until the gun is pointed away at me, I vote for @MEtoEE, just to show I'm not mafia.


----------



## SaltySteve PE

opcorn:


----------



## JayKay PE

Current vote:

1 @squaretaper PE (me2ee)

1 @MEtoEE (square)


----------



## DLD PE

Ok @JayKay PE, I change my vote to @Audi driver, P.E.out of pure randomness.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Ok, @JayKay PE, put me down for @Audi driver, P.E., for no other reason than it is Tuesday.


----------



## DLD PE

I drive a Volkswagen, so maybe it wasn't random.


----------



## SaltySteve PE

MEtoEE said:


> Ok @JayKay PE, I change my vote to @Audi driver, P.E.out of pure randomness.






squaretaper PE said:


> Ok, @JayKay PE, put me down for @Audi driver, P.E., for no other reason than it is Tuesday.


What just happened here...That looks suspiciously like collusion.


----------



## leggo PE

@JayKay PE I vote for @Spickett. This vote is random and is subject to change based on relevant information that may or may not surface.


----------



## JayKay PE

Current vote:

2 @Audi driver, P.E. (mee2ee, square)

1 @Spickett (leggo)


----------



## SaltySteve PE




----------



## DoctorWho-PE

ChaosMuppetPE said:


> No, car crusher. We compromised. Remember?


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Is there a killing today? Why did I think it wasn't until tomorrow. I blame sleepy brain.

@JayKay PE I vote for @ChebyshevII PE mainly because people were suspicious when I didn't vote last time, but also because I thought his username ended in two lowercase "L"s, but it wasn't until I pasted it into notepad that I learned it's actually two capital "I"s. I thought he was "Cheby Shevill", but he's actually "Cheby Shev, the 2nd". This is suspicious.


----------



## leggo PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> Is there a killing today? Why did I think it wasn't until tomorrow. I blame sleepy brain.
> 
> @JayKay PE I vote for @ChebyshevII PE mainly because people were suspicious when I didn't vote last time, but also because I thought his username ended in two lowercase "L"s, but it wasn't until I pasted it into notepad that I learned it's actually two capital "I"s. I thought he was "Cheby Shevill", but he's actually "Cheby Shev, the 2nd". This is suspicious.
> 
> View attachment 14934


This has been discussed before... Was it in the earlier pages of this thread?


----------



## JayKay PE

Current vote:

2 @Audi driver, P.E. (mee2ee, square)

1 @Spickett (leggo)

1 @ChebyshevII PE (jpaul)


----------



## leggo PE

Spickett said:


> View attachment 14932


This is a weird response to having a vote for you to be lynched...


----------



## blybrook PE

leggo PE said:


> This has been discussed before... Was it in the earlier pages of this thread?


Most likely, there was an ongoing effort to figure out Cheby's real name


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

JayKay PE said:


> Current vote:
> 
> 2 @Audi driver, P.E. (mee2ee, square)
> 
> 1 @Spickett (leggo)
> 
> 1 @ChebyshevII PE (jpaul)


WTF? Also, you're modding?  Damnit! I am doomed. Oh well. I vote for me too.  No one can overcome that, and I'll be out of this nightmare on day 1. I win!


----------



## SaltySteve PE

leggo PE said:


> This is a weird response to having a vote for you to be lynched...


https://knowyourmeme.com/memes/ralph-in-danger

It's not that weird. I thought it was clever but I also think I'm funny and my wife assures me that I'm not.


----------



## DLD PE

Spickett said:


> https://knowyourmeme.com/memes/ralph-in-danger
> 
> It's not that weird. I thought it was clever but I also think I'm funny and my wife assures me that I'm not.


I liked it.


----------



## JayKay PE

Spickett said:


> https://knowyourmeme.com/memes/ralph-in-danger
> 
> It's not that weird. I thought it was clever but I also think I'm funny and my wife assures me that I'm not.


Nah, dude, I got the whole Ralph Wiggum nervous chuckle.

@blybrook PE we all figured out that @ChebyshevII PE was called Cheby-chebbs irl?  Or is that not their real name? DID THEY LIE TO ME?


----------



## JayKay PE

Audi driver said:


> WTF? Also, you're modding?  Damnit! I am doomed. Oh well. I vote for me too.  No one can overcome that, and I'll be out of this nightmare on day 1. I win!


What? Is this your way of saying you want to be in every round I mod from now on, because you love it so much?  BECAUSE YOU LOVE BEING A PART OF THE EB FAMILY AS THE CANTANKEROUS UNCLE WHO SECRETLY LOVES US ALL?


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

JayKay PE said:


> What? Is this your way of saying you want to be in every round I mod from now on, because you love it so much?  BECAUSE YOU LOVE BEING A PART OF THE EB FAMILY AS THE CANTANKEROUS UNCLE WHO SECRETLY LOVES US ALL?


Exactly no.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

You don't even like me. WTH??


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Oooooooh.


----------



## JayKay PE

Audi driver said:


> You don't even like me. WTH??


I LIKE EVERYONE I JUST GET SHORT SOMETIMES WHEN I DON'T HAVE MORE THAN 5 CUPS OF TEA.

@RBHeadge PE knows how I get when I have too much tea as well.  It's a very delicate line.


----------



## SaltySteve PE

@JayKay PE I vote for @leggo PE for making me doubt my meme selection.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

JayKay PE said:


> @blybrook PE we all figured out that @ChebyshevII PE was called Cheby-chebbs irl?  Or is that not their real name? DID THEY LIE TO ME?


I THOUGHT WE AGREED TO KEEP THIS CONFIDENTIAL.


----------



## JayKay PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> JayKay PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> @blybrook PE we all figured out that @ChebyshevII PE was called Cheby-chebbs irl?  Or is that not their real name? DID THEY LIE TO ME?
> 
> 
> 
> I THOUGHT WE AGREED TO KEEP THIS CONFIDENTIAL.
Click to expand...

YOU LIED FIRST.  I DIDN'T KNOW YOU WERE CHEBY-CHEBBS THE SECOND!  I THOUGHT I KNEW AN ORIGINAL AND YOU'RE JUST A COPY!!!


----------



## JayKay PE

Current vote:

2 @Audi driver, P.E. (mee2ee, square)

1 @Spickett (leggo)

1 @ChebyshevII PE (jpaul)

1 @leggo PE (spickett)


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

JayKay PE said:


> Current vote:
> 
> 3 @Audi driver, P.E. (mee2ee, square, Audi)
> 
> 1 @Spickett (leggo)
> 
> 1 @ChebyshevII PE (jpaul)
> 
> 1 @leggo PE (spickett)


Fixt


----------



## Roarbark

JayKay PE said:


> (i am spiraling out of control, who let me mod again?)


Holy crap I missed a lot of pages already.


----------



## Roarbark

@tj_PE Are you mafia?


----------



## DLD PE

Roarbark said:


> @tj_PE Are you mafia?


This had already been confirmed.  I just don't know what the answer is.


----------



## Roarbark

tj_PE said:


> so
> 
> I just bought a VR headset and beat saber game


You know... I'm just gonna assume there's nothing useful in all that pile of memeage. Sorry if I missed any other dank memes. Cool @ the beat saber though. 

I'm once again a vanilla flavored townie.


----------



## JayKay PE

Audi driver said:


> JayKay PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Current vote:
> 
> 2 @Audi driver, P.E. (mee2ee, square)
> 
> 1 @Spickett (leggo)
> 
> 1 @ChebyshevII PE (jpaul)
> 
> 1 @leggo PE (spickett)
> 
> 1 @JayKay PE (Audi)
> 
> 
> 
> Fixt
Click to expand...

Fixt't


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

JayKay PE said:


> Current vote:
> 
> 3 @Audi driver, P.E. (mee2ee, square, Audi)
> 
> 1 @Spickett (leggo)
> 
> 1 @ChebyshevII PE (jpaul)
> 
> 1 @leggo PE (spickett)
> 
> 1 @JayKay PE (Audi)





JayKay PE said:


> Fixt't


Fixed.


----------



## leggo PE

Spickett said:


> @JayKay PE I vote for @leggo PE for making me doubt my meme selection.


Well, this simply proves you are mafia, because only mafia would vote for someone they know isn't mafia.

I'm not mafia. I'm a townie.


----------



## JayKay PE

Audi driver said:


> JayKay PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Current vote:
> 
> 3 @Audi driver, P.E. (mee2ee, square, Audi)
> 
> 1 @Spickett (leggo)
> 
> 1 @ChebyshevII PE (jpaul)
> 
> 1 @leggo PE (spickett)
> 
> 1 @JayKay PE (Audi)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JayKay PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fixt't
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fixed.
Click to expand...

Voting twice?  For some reason I wouldn't expect any less from the lovable cranky uncle, @Audi driver, P.E.!!


----------



## txjennah PE

@JayKay PE I vote for @MEtoEE. I don't believe his ~~I'm new so can't be Mafia~~ excuse.


----------



## chart94 PE

Come back from multiple meetings today to this...


----------



## DLD PE

txjennah PE said:


> @JayKay PE I vote for @MEtoEE. I don't believe his ~~I'm new so can't be Mafia~~ excuse.


Why are you voting for me?  I thought we were buddies?  

I'm newer than you so I can't be mafia.


----------



## JayKay PE

Current vote:

3 @Audi driver, P.E. (me2ee, square, Audi)

1 @Spickett (leggo)

1 @ChebyshevII PE (jpaul)

1 @leggo PE (spickett)

1 @MEtoEE (txj)


----------



## blybrook PE

chart94 said:


> Come back from multiple meetings today to this...
> 
> View attachment 14960


Yeah, decided to mix it up a little on the killing options for @JayKay PE to choose from.


----------



## Roarbark

JayKay PE said:


> Current vote:
> 
> 3 @Audi driver, P.E. (me2ee, square, *Audi*)


-.- @Audi driver, P.E. What do you have to say for yourself? Are you turning yourself in?


----------



## chart94 PE

blybrook PE said:


> Yeah, decided to mix it up a little on the killing options for @JayKay PE to choose from.


Lol that and the 80+ new replies.


----------



## JayKay PE

Roarbark said:


> -.- @Audi driver, P.E. What do you have to say for yourself? Are you turning yourself in?


@Audi driver, P.E. just doesn't want to play with us.  They don't like the way I mod.  T_T


----------



## chart94 PE

@Roarbark what are you thinking? I am thinking this @MEtoEE fellow is mafia...


----------



## blybrook PE

Roarbark said:


> -.- @Audi driver, P.E. What do you have to say for yourself? Are you turning yourself in?


If he is, he needs to share the names of his cohorts on his dying breath!


----------



## blybrook PE

blybrook PE said:


> If he is, he needs to share the names of his cohorts on his dying breath!


Or we townies just torture it outta him before letting him die...


----------



## chart94 PE

blybrook PE said:


> Or we townies just torture it outta him before letting him die...


REDNECK MAFIA!!!!!


----------



## txjennah PE

MEtoEE said:


> Why are you voting for me?  I thought we were buddies?
> 
> I'm newer than you so I can't be mafia.


We're friends in the spam thread! Too early for me to trust anyone in this thread yet ::shifty eyes::

And I was mafia the very first time I played!


----------



## blybrook PE

chart94 said:


> REDNECK MAFIA!!!!!


Damn straight!


----------



## User1

Roarbark said:


> @tj_PE Are you mafia?


I am not mafiaaa


----------



## DLD PE

chart94 said:


> @Roarbark what are you thinking? I am thinking this @MEtoEE fellow is mafia...


Nope not mafia here.


----------



## JayKay PE

*moar shifty eyes*


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

JayKay PE said:


> @Audi driver, P.E. just doesn't want to play with us.  They don't like the way I mod.  T_T


Nah, hate the game, not tha playa.


----------



## blybrook PE

I'm holding off my vote until after the next meeting...


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Roarbark said:


> -.- @Audi driver, P.E. What do you have to say for yourself? Are you turning yourself in?


I am not mafia. Which shall be confirmed shortly.


----------



## User1

chart94 said:


> @Roarbark what are you thinking? I am thinking this @MEtoEE fellow is mafia...


are you exposing an alliance? how'd you align so fast? are you both mafia?


----------



## DLD PE

tj_PE said:


> are you exposing an alliance? how'd you align so fast? are you both mafia?


They're ganging up on me.  Poor innocent townsfolk!


----------



## User1

chart94 said:


> @Roarbark what are you thinking? I am thinking this @MEtoEE is fellow mafia...


fixt?


----------



## DLD PE

tj_PE said:


> fixt?


I think they're working together.


----------



## User1

hmm


----------



## chart94 PE

tj_PE said:


> are you exposing an alliance? how'd you align so fast? are you both mafia?


Nope not mafia i swear!! @Roarbark is my wolf friend! That would be pretty dang brazen.


----------



## User1

hmm


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

txjennah PE said:


> We're friends in the spam thread! Too early for me to trust anyone in this thread yet ::shifty eyes::
> 
> And I was mafia the very first time I played!


And ded round 1, right?


----------



## NikR_PE

tj_PE said:


> @NikR_PE are you mafia AGAIN?


nope


----------



## DLD PE

I have a Ruger and concealed carry permit.  Mafia members don't bother to get permits.


----------



## DLD PE

NikR_PE said:


> nope


If he was mafia before the odds are he's not this time, so I can accept that.


----------



## DLD PE

chart94 said:


> Nope not mafia i swear!! @Roarbark is my wolf friend! That would be pretty dang brazen.


Mafia members swear a lot.  I'm almost ready to change my vote.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

FOR THE RECORD JAY KAY PE IS prob. not mafia and is running an awesome game (again).


----------



## txjennah PE

vhab49_PE said:


> And ded round 1, right?


lmao yeah I was killed off pretty quickly.


----------



## User1

Audi driver said:


> FOR THE RECORD JAY KAY PE IS prob. not mafia and is running an awesome game (again).


what'd she pay you?


----------



## User1

txjennah PE said:


> lmao yeah I was killed off pretty quickly.


i'm sorry i suspect you so often LOL it's not personal!


----------



## DLD PE

Audi driver said:


> FOR THE RECORD JAY KAY PE IS prob. not mafia and is running an awesome game (again).


Suck-up...lol


----------



## NikR_PE

@JayKay PE whats the vote tally? I may be away guys as NikR Jr., Mrs, and I all have stomach flu.

Could be the mafia slipped us something when we ate italian last night.


----------



## DLD PE

NikR_PE said:


> @JayKay PE whats the vote tally? I may be away guys as NikR Jr., Mrs, and I all have stomach flu.
> 
> Could be the mafia slipped us something when we ate italian last night.


Oh no!  Hope you feel better.  That stomach flu is no fun


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

tj_PE said:


> what'd she pay you?


Kinda insulting, TBH.


----------



## txjennah PE

tj_PE said:


> i'm sorry i suspect you so often LOL it's not personal!


----------



## User1

@JayKay PE I am gonna vote for @Spickett cause they've gone vewy vewy qwiet. and they're not @txjennah PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE

tj_PE said:


> @JayKay PE I am gonna vote for @Spickett cause they've gone vewy vewy qwiet. and they're not @txjennah PE


Well, and it's always the newbs.


----------



## DLD PE

@JayKay PEI change my vote to @tj_PE.  I gotta stick up for my fellow Volunteer.  No one takes down the Volunteer state!


----------



## blybrook PE

MEtoEE said:


> I have a Ruger and concealed carry permit.  Mafia members don't bother to get permits.


I beg to differ, some of my fellow Redneck Mafia members are also permit holders. We may be redneck and we love our guns, but we'll _try _to enjoy them legally.


----------



## blybrook PE

JayKay PE said:


> Current vote:
> 
> 3 @Audi driver, P.E. (me2ee, square, Audi)
> 
> 1 @Spickett (leggo)
> 
> 1 @ChebyshevII PE (jpaul)
> 
> 1 @leggo PE (spickett)
> 
> 1 @MEtoEE (txj)


As of an hour (or so) ago.  @JayKay PE will need to update it for the votes that occurred since then.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

@JayKay PE imma vote for uh, I forget who is all playing.  I think I am going with..... @Spickett.  We like to make @Audi driver, P.E. play as long as possible, so he can't go out today.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

blybrook PE said:


> As of an hour (or so) ago.  @JayKay PE will need to update it for the votes that occurred since then.


You need to fix to reflect the vote change of metoee, who is trying to avoid suspicion of mafia for coming out too early in conjunction with squaretaper (who are likely both mafia). The only way I will believe otherwise is for metoee to change his vote back to me.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Audi driver said:


> You need to fix to reflect the vote change of metoee, who is trying to avoid suspicion of mafia for coming out too early in conjunction with squaretaper (who are likely both mafia). The only way I will believe otherwise is for metoee to change his vote back to me.


But...isn't the mafia vote secret/direct to mod? Either way, I'm not mafia, I just felt like picking someone.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

squaretaper PE said:


> But...isn't the mafia vote secret/direct to mod? Either way, I'm not mafia, I just felt like picking someone.


Mafia vote in the regular game as well as to kill during the night. Your obfuscation of the gameplay only further confirms my suspicion.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

I am not mafia. You shall see.


----------



## blybrook PE

vhab49_PE said:


> @JayKay PE imma vote for uh, I forget who is all playing.  I think I am going with..... @Spickett.  We like to make @Audi driver, P.E. play as long as possible, so he can't go out today.





JayKay PE said:


> For reference, the 18 (?!?!!?!) players in this round are:
> 
> @squaretaper PE, @ChebyshevII PE, @ChaosMuppetPE, @MEtoEE, @jean15paul_PE, @blybrook PE, @Roarbark, @chart94, @txjennah PE, @leggo PE, @tj_PE, @NikR_PE, @Spickett, @LyceeFruit, @RBHeadge PE, @vhab49_PE, @MadamPirate, and @Audi driver, P.E.


----------



## blybrook PE

@JayKay PE, I currently vote for @squaretaper PE for trying to obscure his Mafia connections. This is subject to change before the voting closes as more information comes to light.

@Audi driver, P.E. should live on for another day or two, need to confirm his alliances.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

blybrook PE said:


> @JayKay PE, I currently vote for @squaretaper PE for trying to obscure his Mafia connections. This is subject to change before the voting closes as more information comes to light.
> 
> @Audi driver, P.E. should live on for another day or two, need to confirm his alliances.


My alliances are with anyone that votes for me.


----------



## User1

Audi driver said:


> My alliances are with anyone that votes for me.


----------



## Roarbark

chart94 said:


> @Roarbark what are you thinking? I am thinking this @MEtoEE fellow is mafia...


Hard to say, but they did warn us that they play dumb, and then emerge victorious. They also presumably backstabbed the ME discipline, and switched over to EE. Shifty sort.

@tj_PENot aligned, he's just asking me . I don't trust him one bit.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

blybrook PE said:


> @JayKay PE, I currently vote for @squaretaper PE for trying to obscure his Mafia connections. This is subject to change before the voting closes as more information comes to light.
> 
> @Audi driver, P.E. should live on for another day or two, need to confirm his alliances.


----------



## Roarbark

NikR_PE said:


> @JayKay PE whats the vote tally? I may be away guys as NikR Jr., Mrs, and I all have stomach flu.
> 
> Could be the mafia slipped us something when we ate italian last night.


NikR has already been poisoned! the Mafia works quickly.


----------



## Roarbark

@JayKay PE I vote for @jean15paul_PE for backstabbing me that one round. After this I won't hold a grudge, I promise.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Roarbark said:


> @JayKay PE I vote for @jean15paul_PE for backstabbing me that one round. After this I won't hold a grudge, I promise.


It's worth it for your forgiveness. 

But also, I'm not mafia. I'll just count on the hope that no one else votes for me. Day 1 is such randomness.


----------



## Roarbark

jean15paul_PE said:


> It's worth it for your forgiveness.
> 
> But also, I'm not mafia. I'll just count on the hope that no one else votes for me. Day 1 is such randomness.


Exactly. I did check if anyone else voted for your first


----------



## User1

@JayKay PE we need you for a tallyyyyyyyyy plssssssss


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Roarbark said:


> NikR has already been poisoned! the Mafia works quickly.


Gosh, I hope he knows a dr.


----------



## SaltySteve PE

tj_PE said:


> @JayKay PE I am gonna vote for @Spickett cause they've gone vewy vewy qwiet. and they're not @txjennah PE


I'm still around. I just had to wrap up some stuff before 5. #NotMafia

I'm starting to actually worry. Need an update on the talley @JayKay PEPEPEPEPEPEPPEPEPEPEPEPPEPEPEPEPPEPEPEPEPEPEPPEPEPEP

Sorry, I'm on mobile and it's doing something weird up there and I can't get it to delete.


----------



## User1

@vhab49_PE are you the cop?


----------



## User1

Spickett said:


> I'm still around. I just had to wrap up some stuff before 5. #NotMafia
> 
> I'm starting to actually worry. Need an update on the talley @JayKay PEPEPEPEPEPEPPEPEPEPEPEPPEPEPEPEPPEPEPEPEPEPEPPEPEPEP
> 
> Sorry, I'm on mobile and it's doing something weird up there and I can't get it to delete.


my phone won't delete any tags, and won't let me put a space after the tag.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

tj_PE said:


> @vhab49_PE are you the cop?


Isn't he always the cop?


----------



## leggo PE

@JayKay PE is probably at her boot camp workout, or enroute home from said class, right now!


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

JayKay PE said:


> Current vote:
> 
> 7 @Audi driver, P.E. (me2ee, square, Audi, several others)
> 
> 1 @Spickett (leggo)
> 
> 1 @ChebyshevII PE (jpaul)
> 
> 1 @leggo PE (spickett)
> 
> 1 @MEtoEE (txj)
> 
> 1 @jean15paul_PE (roar)
> 
> Prob some others I missed, but don't matter in the scheme of things.


----------



## chart94 PE

NikR_PE said:


> @JayKay PE whats the vote tally? I may be away guys as NikR Jr., Mrs, and I all have stomach flu.
> 
> Could be the mafia slipped us something when we ate italian last night.


Just laughed out loud to myself thinking of the Brain with a little mouse kid and females Mrs.Brain


----------



## chart94 PE

@JayKay PE I vote for @MEtoEE I don’t trust mechanicals even if they did finally see the light..


----------



## User1

Audi driver said:


> JayKay PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Current vote:
> 
> 7 @Audi driver, P.E. (me2ee, square, Audi, several others)
> 
> 1 @Spickett (leggo)
> 
> 1 @ChebyshevII PE (jpaul)
> 
> 1 @leggo PE (spickett)
> 
> 1 @MEtoEE (txj)
> 
> 1 @jean15paul_PE (roar)
> 
> Prob some others I missed, but don't matter in the scheme of things.
Click to expand...

stahp


----------



## ChaosMuppetPE

@JayKay PE, I vote for @ChaosMuppetPE. That guy is way too gangsta.


----------



## Roarbark

Spickett said:


> PEPEPEPEPEPPEPEPEPEPEPPEPEPEPEPPEPEPEPEPEPEPPEPEPEP


Do I need to fetch a doctor for you too?

---------------------------------------------------------------------------

I swear more people voted for Spickett, but I wasn't paying that much attention. Maybe they just tagged but didn't vote. Either way, nowhere near 7 people.

Jeez Audi/Muppet Self-voting is the new trend now huh?


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Roarbark said:


> Do I need to fetch a doctor for you too?
> 
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> I swear more people voted for Spickett, but I wasn't paying that much attention. Maybe they just tagged but didn't vote. Either way, nowhere near 7 people.
> 
> Jeez Audi/Muppet Self-voting is the new trend now huh?


Someone is always stealing my MO.


----------



## ChaosMuppetPE

Audi driver said:


> Someone is always stealing my MO.


I just wanna be like @Audi driver, P.E. when I grow up.


----------



## blybrook PE

I prolly started that self voting trend last round after the Paul McCartney song shenanigans. Now all the townies want to do it.


----------



## blybrook PE

Or mafia, we don't really know


----------



## txjennah PE

blybrook PE said:


> I prolly started that self voting trend last round after the Paul McCartney song shenanigans. Now all the townies want to do it.


SIMPLY


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

tj_PE said:


> @vhab49_PE are you the cop?


Nope.  Just townie.  I think I broke the trend!


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

txjennah PE said:


> SIMPLY


NO


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

@JayKay PE i vote for @MEtoEE


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

LyceeFruit said:


> @JayKay PE i vote for @Audi driver, P.E.


Thank you.


----------



## SaltySteve PE

Unofficial Count
 

2 @Audi driver, P.E. (square, Audi)

3 *Redacted* (leggo, tj, vhab)

1 @ChebyshevII PE (jpaul)

1 @leggo PE (*Redacted*)

3 @MEtoEE (txjennah, Chart, lyceeFruit)

1 @TJ_PE (MEtoEE)

1 @squaretaper PE (blybrook)

1 @jean15paul_PE (roarbark)

1 @chaosMuppetPE (chaosmuppetpe)


----------



## DLD PE

LyceeFruit said:


> @JayKay PE i vote for @MEtoEE


Lycee wtf?  Lol j/k


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Spickett said:


> Unofficial Count
> 
> 
> 2 @Audi driver, P.E. (square, Audi)
> 
> 3 @Spickett (leggo, tj, vhab)
> 
> 1 @ChebyshevII PE (jpaul)
> 
> 1 @leggo PE (spickett)
> 
> 3 @MEtoEE (txjennah, Chart, lyceeFruit)
> 
> 1 @TJ_PE (MEtoEE)
> 
> 1 @squaretaper PE (blybrook)
> 
> 1 @jean15paul_PE (roarbark)
> 
> 1 @chaosMuppetPE (chaosmuppetpe)


How did I drop from 7 to 2?


----------



## DLD PE

@JayKay PE i change my vote to @Audi driver, P.E.


----------



## leggo PE

txjennah PE said:


> SIMPLY


HAVING


----------



## blybrook PE

leggo PE said:


> HAVING


A great New year


----------



## leggo PE

blybrook PE said:


> A great New year


Already??


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Audi driver said:


> How did I drop from 7 to 2?


Because math


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

MEtoEE said:


> Lycee wtf?  Lol j/k


You didnt like the pics of my dog so you're clearly mafia


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

MEtoEE said:


> @JayKay PE i change my vote to @Audi driver, P.E.


This seems suspicious, coming so late... when it can't seemingly make a difference now.  Hmmm.


----------



## JayKay PE

I am drunk


----------



## JayKay PE

And making cookies


----------



## JayKay PE

And baking


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

@JayKay PE I vote for @Audi driver, P.E. So he can live his dream.


----------



## JayKay PE

Current vote:

*4 @Audi driver, P.E.(square, Audi, mee2, cheb)*

*3 @Spickett (leggo, tj, vhab)*

*1 @ChebyshevII PE (jpaul)*

*1 @leggo PE (spickett)*

*3 @MEtoEE (txj, chart, lycee)*

*1 @squaretaper PE (bly)*

*1 @jean15paul_PEl (roar)\*

*1 @ChaosMuppetPE (choas)*


----------



## JayKay PE

i am doing my best


----------



## SaltySteve PE

@JayKay PE I'm changing my vote to @Audi driver, P.E. purely to save my own hide.


----------



## SaltySteve PE

JayKay PE said:


> I am drunk


Did the results come out? Should I start drinking?


----------



## JayKay PE

oh no.  I forgot the tally.  Fuck.  Yes


----------



## blybrook PE

leggo PE said:


> Already??


Yes. It's that time already


----------



## JayKay PE

Current vote:

5 @Audi driver, P.E.(square, Audi, mee2, cheb, spickette)

3 @Spickett (leggo, tj, vhab)

1 @ChebyshevII PE (jpaul)

3 @MEtoEE (txj, chart, lycee)

1 @squaretaper PE (bly)

1 @jean15paul_PEl (roar)\

1 @ChaosMuppetPE (choas)


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

I win!


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

I am regular townie, suckas!


----------



## blybrook PE

As much as I would like to keep Audi around, I'm going to change my vote.@jaykay pe, i hear by change my vote to @audidriver pe

Tags don't want to work properly in Tapatalk!


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

And I helped ya'll figure out who mafia is this round. (taking one for the team)  ((thank me later))


----------



## Roarbark

Lmao. New role, suicidal townie, who wins by getting killed?


----------



## JayKay PE

i have eaten too many oats i should not have.  Updayed tally:

Current vote:

6 @Audi driver, P.E.(square, Audi, mee2, cheb, spickette, bly)

3 @Spickett (leggo, tj, vhab)

1 @ChebyshevII PE (jpaul)

3 @MEtoEE (txj, chart, lycee)

1 @jean15paul_PEl (roar)\

1 @ChaosMuppetPE (choas)


----------



## blybrook PE

Audi driver said:


> I am regular townie, suckas!


Damn you mafia wannabe!

Changing vote again to save a fellow townie (hopefully).
@jaykay pe, changing to@metoee. Gotta get the mafia out!


----------



## User1

Ugh what a waste


----------



## User1

Ugh what a waste


----------



## MadamPirate PE

JayKay PE said:


> And making cookies


I’m making cookies too!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

@JayKay PE I vote for @Spickett - for sending me flowers before the dating game begins!


----------



## JayKay PE

Current vote:

5 @Audi driver, P.E.(square, Audi, mee2, cheb, spickette)

4 @Spickett (leggo, tj, vhab, madamP)

1 @ChebyshevII PE (jpaul)

4 @MEtoEE (txj, chart, lycee, bly)

1 @jean15paul_PEl (roar)\

1 @ChaosMuppetPE (choas)


----------



## txjennah PE

MadamPirate said:


> I’m making cookies too!


I want cookies


----------



## SaltySteve PE

@JayKay PE I change my vote to @MEtoEE


----------



## leggo PE

@JayKay PE I'm changing my vote to @MEtoEE because I don't want Audi to go out just yet.


----------



## JayKay PE

txjennah PE said:


> I want cookies


RAAAAAAAAANGER COOKIES SO MANY IN MY BELLY NOT ENPOGUH IN THE VOX FOR TOMORROW


----------



## User1

@JayKay PEvote for @MEtoEE


----------



## JayKay PE

4 @Audi driver, P.E.(square, Audi, mee2, cheb)

2 @Spickett ( vhab, madamP)

1 @ChebyshevII PE (jpaul)

7 @MEtoEE (txj, chart, lycee, bly, spickett, leegggo, tj)

1 @jean15paul_PEl (roar)\

1 @ChaosMuppetPE (choas)


----------



## JayKay PE

tiiiime


----------



## blybrook PE

Just finished changing the oil and replacing the headlights on the truck. 

Brownies are the next task. Mmmm. Caramel filling...


----------



## JayKay PE

i look at my oven and go oh no, too many cookies, as I put in another batch.

why is this recipe so big/so long?  bwithy is it this size?


----------



## MadamPirate PE

txjennah PE said:


> I want cookies


Come visit!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

txjennah PE said:


> I want cookies


Come visit!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

txjennah PE said:


> I want cookies


Come visit!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Wtf EB?


----------



## JayKay PE

MadamPirate said:


> 8 minutes ago, txjennah PE said:
> I want cookies


COME VIST JEENENE

I HAVE RANGER COOKIES FOR YOU AND APOLOOO


----------



## leggo PE

JayKay PE said:


> 4 @Audi driver, P.E.(square, Audi, mee2, cheb)
> 
> 2 @Spickett ( vhab, madamP)
> 
> 1 @ChebyshevII PE (jpaul)
> 
> 7 @MEtoEE (txj, chart, lycee, bly, spickett, leegggo, tj)
> 
> 1 @jean15paul_PEl (roar)\
> 
> 1 @ChaosMuppetPE (choas)


Leeggo, I kind of like that!


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

JayKay PE said:


> tiiiime


I quit.


----------



## leggo PE

Audi driver said:


> I quit.


You were foiled! Sorry not sorry.


----------



## SaltySteve PE

JayKay PE said:


> tiiiime


Whew, that was freaking close.

Sorry @MEtoEE It was you or Audi and the wind was blowing your way.


----------



## txjennah PE

JayKay PE said:


> COME VIST JEENENE
> 
> I HAVE RANGER COOKIES FOR YOU AND APOLOOO


I DON’T KNOW WHAT RANGER COOKIES ARE BUT I’M DOWN


----------



## leggo PE

@JayKay PE please post photos of the ranger cookies in the baking thread!!


----------



## JayKay PE

leggo PE said:


> @JayKay PE please post photos of the ranger cookies in the baking thread!!


ohn fuck, fie shoudl get photos of the cookies!


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

leggo PE said:


> @JayKay PE I'm changing my vote to @MEtoEE because I don't want Audi to go out just yet.


@JayKay PE, I vote @leggo PE next round for casting the final vote to save me.


----------



## JayKay PE

Audi driver said:


> @JayKay PE, I vote @leggo PE next round for casting the final vote to save me.


noe


----------



## JayKay PE

Audi driver said:


> @JayKay PE, I vote @leggo PE next round for casting the final vote to save me.


noted


----------



## JayKay PE

Audi driver said:


> @JayKay PE, I vote @leggo PE next round for casting the final vote to save me.


yeds


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

And it appears I basically voted thrice again. nice!  I quit now.


----------



## txjennah PE

Are the murders gonna be extra brutal now that @JayKay PE is drunk


----------



## MadamPirate PE

txjennah PE said:


> Are the murders gonna be extra brutal now that @JayKay PE is drunk


Probably


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Mmmmmmmm freshfrom the oven peanut butter blossom.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

txjennah PE said:


> Are the murders gonna be extra brutal now that @JayKay PE is drunk


Hopefully she mistakenly kills me.


----------



## txjennah PE

Ranger cookies? Peanut butter blossoms? I must  partake in these exotic cookies


----------



## txjennah PE

I know they aren’t exotic, I’m just being dumb


----------



## MadamPirate PE

txjennah PE said:


> Ranger cookies? Peanut butter blossoms? I must  partake in these exotic cookies


I don’t know what a ranger cookie is.


----------



## txjennah PE

MadamPirate said:


> I don’t know what a ranger cookie is.


I think they are drunk @JayKay PE cookies


----------



## Roarbark

I've never heard of ranger cookies either, but this is hilarious.


----------



## User1

JayKay PE said:


> i look at my oven and go oh no, too many cookies, as I put in another batch.
> 
> why is this recipe so big/so long?  bwithy is it this size?


I mean most people don't complain with those problems :dunno:


----------



## User1




----------



## MadamPirate PE

Did @JayKay PE get too drunk and fall asleep? Hopefully there aren’t any burned cookies!


----------



## JayKay PE

“I’m gonna fuck them before we get to the first round, “ said @Audi driver, P.E., pausing so they could slather on more lip gloss, the applicator tugging their lips to the side as it pulled against the already shiny surface.  “It’s going to be magical. We’re going to fall in love.” They grinned into the mirror. Teeth: white. Lips: a beautiful mauve gray (courtesy of Tarte’s salt lyfe). Ambition: bared. 

Chest: also bared, but slightly less than their ambition.  I mean, just enough to tantalize, but not enough that their mother would be scandalized.  Grandmother, yes, mother, no.

Something in the way they move, indeed, they thought, making sure to take a good long look at their ass before they left the prep room to meet the other losers-_contestants_ who would be battling for the lucky person’s hand in marriage.

“Okay, okay, you’ll all be on stage soon to meet your dreamboat,” The technician droned once they did a headcount, confirming that all 18 players were present.  They seemed to be paying more attention to their clipboard than the 18 beauties in front of them, “I’m going to need you all to go on in this order.”

The participants shifted in annoyance as the tech took their time going down the list, pausing to listen to their radio before resuming, carelessly repeating names that had already been said.  Once they finished the tech shrugged and gave them all a look over, dressed in exactly the same outfit for production purposes, before stepping outside to finish a sound check. Before everyone could relax, the makeup artists came in and began to fuss.

“I’m thinking slutty cowgirl,” One mused, pinning up @tj_PE’s hair. 

“Slutty nurse is better,” trilled another makeup artist, as they tilted @ChebyshevII PE’s face from side to side, secretly envious of the sharpness of their cheekbones and the contouring that had been done prior to them arriving.  “Slutty nurses almost won me the last round.”

Another makeup artist scoffed as they added the last bit of blush to @Spicketts face, sweeping across their forehead and cheeks before snapping closed their kit.  “I think this round is going to be different from the other,” they said, standing up and nudging another artist to get moving. “I hear the lover is an engineer!”

“Ugh, no.”

“Ugh, yes!”

The makeup artists giggled as they left the room, snapping the door shut as the clock on the wall counted down, leaving each of the ‘prettier’ contestants to contemplate what exactly they had gotten themselves into.

“I can’t wait to meet them.  I’m sure they’re dreamy,” said a random voice, revealed to be @MEtoEE, who had been trussed up in the proposed ‘slutty cowgirl’ outfit.  “I’m hoping they are kind.”

“You’re being ridiculous,” @leggo PE said, “I’m sure they signed up for the fat bonus check and getting in the sack.”

“But what if they are looking for true love?”  @MEtoEE persisted, “What if they really are just here to find the one who completes their closed circuit?”

@chart94 squinted suspiciously at @MEtoEE, wrinkles barely forming in their over-Botoxed forehead.  “You seem to know a lot about this contestant. Considering we’ve all been stuck here for the past two weeks in isolation from media and even our phones,” a minor sob came from the direction of @ChebyshevII PE, “you don’t seem surprised that the newest lover is a nerd.”

@MEtoEE looked confused at the accusation and didn’t notice @LyceeFruit and @blybrook PE move closer, sitting on the same settee in the shape of a strawberry.  “I mean, I just inferred from the...from the…” They tapered off when @tj_PE walked over and smiled down at them. Something about the other contestant had rubbed them wrong from the start when they had been able to make phone calls when no one else had.

So busy making sure @tj_PE wasn’t up to something, they completed disregarded @Spickett, who had come from behind with a curling iron.  The iron, carefully heated to the max temperature of 400-degrees Fahrenheit, was clamped down on the front of their throat as @Spickett jerked their head back by the hair. The thin skin began to blister at the contact, hair and tissue burning at the prolonged contact, and @MEtoEE gurgled as they felt the heat literally begin to seep to the back of their tongue.  @Spickett lost their grip, resulting in @MEtoEE's head to naturally snap forward to curl around the agonizing heat, but they were pulled back after a moment when @Spickett waved their hand to get rid of the hair strands and chunk of scalp that had caught on their manicure.

@leggo PE approached from the front, expertly curled eyelashes fluttering as they held up the bottle of perfume.  “Let me fix that for you. Freshen you up for Prince Charming,” They murmured beatifically, slowly pulling out the stopper for the perfume and they slowly, so slowly, pulled down the lower lid of @MEtoEE's left eyelid.

Drip.

Drip.

Drop.

Went ‘Boyfriend’ by Kate Walsh.

A weird croaking came from @MEtoEE’s throat as they attempted to gag around the smell and taste of the perfume, amber and pain flooding their senses as the stinging liquid rolled down the sides of their face and into the smoothed cavern of burn that now made up the majority of their neck.  

@Spickett sighed as the iron pushed deeper, pressing against the delicate trachea that was now partially exposed. This was taking way too long, to be honest, and they were getting bored.

“Aw, finish it, guys.  I don’t want to be late and miss my opportunity to look into their dreamy eyes,” @blybrook PE whined, twirling their extensions around their finger idly as they leaned back on their heels to check out the ajar door to the sound stage.  “I hope their eyes are brown…” They mused softly as @LyceeFruit began stuffing the wound opening with cotton balls and makeup sponges.

@MEtoEE was a regular contestant/townsperson.

The remaining players are:

@squaretaper PE, @ChebyshevII PE, @ChaosMuppetPE, @jean15paul_PE, @blybrook PE, @Roarbark, @chart94, @txjennah PE, @leggo PE, @tj_PE, @NikR_PE, @Spickett, @LyceeFruit, @RBHeadge PE, @vhab49_PE, @MadamPirate, and @Audi driver, P.E.

The final vote was:

7 @MEtoEE

4 @Audi driver, P.E.

2 @Spickett

1 @ChebyshevII PE

1 @jean15paul_PE

1 @ChaosMuppetPE


----------



## JayKay PE

MadamPirate said:


> Did @JayKay PE get too drunk and fall asleep? Hopefully there aren’t any burned cookies!


I got distracted by FFX play-through and drinking milk.

I also took out my contacts and ate too many more cookies.


----------



## Roarbark

@tj_PE your nail matches the cherry  + style points.


----------



## Roarbark

JayKay PE said:


> “What if they really are just here to find the one who completes their closed circuit?”


@JayKay PE Awwwwwwwwwwwww.

Also, most of my reactions to this are found on various people in this gif: 






Edit: But holy crap @JayKay PE, that was amazing. You 100% write, or at the very least do fanfiction for something.

Edit 2: Also, sorry @MEtoEE. The towelie story probably started it all. Please join again next time.


----------



## leggo PE

Ugh, never should have switched from my initial vote for @Spickett. @JayKay PE, I'm voting for @Spickett for tomorrow's lynching.

@MEtoEE, I apologize for my vote tonight! It truly was to keep @Audi driver, P.E. in the game, because I like him and want him to stick around in the game.


----------



## ChaosMuppetPE

txjennah PE said:


> I DON’T KNOW WHAT RANGER COOKIES ARE BUT I’M DOWN


I has good cookies...


----------



## ChaosMuppetPE

JayKay PE said:


> I got distracted by FFX play-through and drinking milk.
> 
> I also took out my contacts and ate too many more cookies.


FFX is badass! One of the best! 3 or 6 (depending on how you count them) was my fav though.10 and 9 kind of tied for next. Then 7, 5, 4, and lastly that atrocious horse shittery they called FFXV. Noctis sucks harder than a Hoover (or @ChebyshevII PE trying to win this dating contest, but I digress). Never played 11 to 14 or 8 but 12 looks somewhat ok.


----------



## ChaosMuppetPE

Now that I have fooled everyone, I shall continue my musings.


----------



## DLD PE

I quit reading/posting around 7pm CST to spend time with wife.  Woke up to find I'm dead!  Omg lol.  It was fun!  Maybe I'll last longer next time!


----------



## DLD PE

What are ranger cookies and what's FFX?  I really am a towelie lol.


----------



## JayKay PE

MEtoEE said:


> I quit reading/posting around 7pm CST to spend time with wife.  Woke up to find I'm dead!  Omg lol.  It was fun!  Maybe I'll last longer next time!


You can always stick around and just comment on the going ons.  AKA: Hang w/ JK, since I can't comment on anything or else everyone thinks I am giving away who is mafia who is whatever.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

MEtoEE said:


> What are ranger cookies and what's FFX?  I really am a towelie lol.


No idea what ranger cookies are, I don't think anyone does...

I assume FFX is Final Fantasy X


----------



## DLD PE

LyceeFruit said:


> You didnt like the pics of my dog so you're clearly mafia


I "like" so many of your other posts and this is how you re-pay me?


----------



## DLD PE

LyceeFruit said:


> No idea what ranger cookies are, I don't think anyone does...
> 
> I assume FFX is Final Fantasy X


I "like" this


----------



## SaltySteve PE

JayKay PE said:


> So busy making sure @tj_PE wasn’t up to something, they completed disregarded @Spickett, who had come from behind with a curling iron.  The iron, carefully heated to the max temperature of 400-degrees Fahrenheit, was clamped down on the front of their throat as @Spickett jerked their head back by the hair. The thin skin began to blister at the contact, hair and tissue burning at the prolonged contact, and @MEtoEE gurgled as they felt the heat literally begin to seep to the back of their tongue.  @Spickett lost their grip, resulting in @MEtoEE's head to naturally snap forward to curl around the agonizing heat, but they were pulled back after a moment when @Spickett waved their hand to get rid of the hair strands and chunk of scalp that had caught on their manicure.
> 
> @leggo PE approached from the front, expertly curled eyelashes fluttering as they held up the bottle of perfume.  “Let me fix that for you. Freshen you up for Prince Charming,” They murmured beatifically, slowly pulling out the stopper for the perfume and they slowly, so slowly, pulled down the lower lid of @MEtoEE's left eyelid.
> 
> Drip.
> 
> Drip.
> 
> Drop.
> 
> Went ‘Boyfriend’ by Kate Walsh.
> 
> A weird croaking came from @MEtoEE’s throat as they attempted to gag around the smell and taste of the perfume, amber and pain flooding their senses as the stinging liquid rolled down the sides of their face and into the smoothed cavern of burn that now made up the majority of their neck.
> 
> @Spickett sighed as the iron pushed deeper, pressing against the delicate trachea that was now partially exposed. This was taking way too long, to be honest, and they were getting bored.


----------



## SaltySteve PE

Go ahead and kill me off @tj_PE. After that horrific scene I deserve it.


----------



## JayKay PE

o hai.  I had margaritas, jalapenos, and made ranger cookies last night.  I made poor decisions. Have some murder.

---

It was really easy to miss a single screw when assembling a project, big or small.

Countless construction sites often have them scattered around the ground, ready to pop the tire of the unsuspecting official that has visited to perform a spot check, and someone always finds an ‘extra screw’ when assembling their IKEA furniture.  Hell, there is even that package you can buy that has a whole variety of screws and nuts and nails for when you inevitably mess up and either use too many, or too few, when constructing your masterpiece of mounting those damn shelves in the garage, finally.

So, the stage hand who found the extra screw on the ground thought nothing of it.  They pocketed it, because they were tired of the ‘slip, trip, fall’ corporate message that had been crammed down their throat each huddle, and went over to the mess table to see if the cute caterer had come again.  Their shift was over, working when none of the actual production was filmed, so they didn’t even figure out that the screw had come from the tall spiral staircase that led to the dramatic reveal location (#EB-lover2019).

 A majority of the contestants were able to step over the single step near the top that was labeled ‘wet paint’.  Hell, some skipped over it, excited to be filmed and make their debut as either a: sexy justice of the peace, a slutty cafeteria worker, or a sultry librarian.  Those designated as the provocative pill pusher were maybe not as light as foot, still muddling over what exactly they were supposed to be, but even they were able to make the climb due to their extremely efficient Timberland heeled boots they had been forced into.

“This is ridiculous,” @ChaosMuppetPE huffed, blowing air upwards from their bottom lip in hopes of shifting the layers of fabric draped over their person.  “I swear, this is more of a workout than my personal trainer could ever hope.”  They paused on one of the steps, catching their breath, and turned slightly to look over their shoulder at the last contestant in line who seemed to be cloaked in shadow.  “If you want, you can go first.  Maybe they’ll like the name swap and pull it for a scandal?”

“Oh no, you go on.  I was told by the director to stay behind.  I think they’re marketing me as the ‘big bad’ this season.”  The person, who @ChaosMuppetPE still couldn’t see clearly due to their outfit and the poor backstage lighting, said.  “Plus, spiral staircases always give me the creeps.  I like going up there in one non-stop to get it over with.”

@ChaosMuppetPE nodded and took one more heavy step upwards, not noticing the inconspicuous ‘wet paint’ sign in warning of something potentially more sinister.

The step easily gave way under @ChaosMuppetPE ’s weight.  They fell forward, hands covered by the gauzy fabric of their evening wear (they had been billed as the rich socialite who was looking for a new lover) scrambling for a hold on the metal railings, only to fail.  The top step bore the brunt of their face with the safety edge of the step wedging itself into the soft space near their ear, resulting in their bottom jaw dislocating and half of their teeth digging through the bottom half of their nose, semi-severing it.

One of their fanciful heels, so termed by the costumer, had slipped through the slats of a different stair when they lost their balance.  The right ankle snapped easily under the pressure and their knee, shown provocatively through the dress’s slit, slammed into a stair edge and caused the knee to pop out of alignment as the unmoving steel dug deeper into cartilage and ripped through tissue.

The heel of their shoe acted as an anchor point as @ChaosMuppetPE ’s body went into shock, their body slumping and beginning to slide backwards down the spiral staircase.  Their outfit in tatters due to the delicate nature of it, and blood splattered over a hefty percentage of it, a bone pushed grotesquely against the skin of the ankle as it struggled to keep the body from tumbling further down.  

@ChaosMuppetPE could feel the blood rushing to their head and rushing toward their ruined mouth and nose, where they struggled to breath.  For a moment, they hoped they would pass out before the inevitable happened, but it seemed fate was not on their side as the agonizing burn near their ankle ratcheted up to a higher degree as the skin began to split from the shattered bone pushing from the other side.  Features scrunched in agony, they could do nothing as their ankle was separated from their body due to their own body weight.

Thankfully, they lost consciousness as they body began its slow decent from on high.  Limbs and clothing and hair sometimes slowed the process, catching on different stairs or on themselves, contorting the body as it spiraled down to the floor.  When it finally reached the lacquered wood surface of the studio, it was debatable if @ChaosMuppetPE could even be identified due to the state they were in.

The other contestant calmly stepped over the body, ready for their cue to enter and seduce the newest lover of this season.

@ChaosMuppetPE was killed by the mafia last night.

The remaining players are:

@squaretaper PE, @ChebyshevII PE, @jean15paul_PE, @blybrook PE, @Roarbark, @chart94, @txjennah PE, @leggo PE, @tj_PE, @NikR_PE, @Spickett, @LyceeFruit, @RBHeadge PE, @vhab49_PE, @MadamPirate, and @Audi driver, P.E.


----------



## JayKay PE

Ranger cookies!!! shortening + sugar + rice crispy cereal + coconut + oats and it comes out amazing! I think the original recipe says chocolate chips, but I used dried cranberries.


----------



## JayKay PE

@Roarbark - you knew what was going to happen the minute I was allowed to mod again.  But the reactions are def on-point and pretty much what I feel when I go back and re-read after posting.  As for fanfic...I might have dabbled when I was younger, but I def haven't written anything recently (not counting the mafia-modding rounds).

@Spickett...did you not look at previous mafia rounds?  JK likes writing/have a theme.  I try my best.


----------



## DLD PE

Lycee told me to run from zombies, but now I've become one.


----------



## DLD PE

I'm dead.  Am I still allowed to comment/speculate?  Or just hit the "like" button now and then like a ghost would?


----------



## txjennah PE

MEtoEE said:


> I quit reading/posting around 7pm CST to spend time with wife.  Woke up to find I'm dead!  Omg lol.  It was fun!  Maybe I'll last longer next time!


I'm sorry @MEtoEE, I really thought you were Mafia.


----------



## txjennah PE

MEtoEE said:


> I'm dead.  Am I still allowed to comment/speculate?  Or just hit the "like" button now and then like a ghost would?


You can be the ghost of Christmas dread.

SIMPLY


----------



## JayKay PE

MEtoEE said:


> I'm dead.  Am I still allowed to comment/speculate?  Or just hit the "like" button now and then like a ghost would?


Of course!  Not allowed to give any information you have out, or vote, but you're allowed to speculate and hang out in the thread.


----------



## DLD PE

txjennah PE said:


> I'm sorry @MEtoEE, I really thought you were Mafia.


TRAITOR!  lol all good.  Fun game!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

MEtoEE said:


> I'm dead.  Am I still allowed to comment/speculate?  Or just hit the "like" button now and then like a ghost would?


Only rule about ghosties is they can't reveal any information they might have... like they were the DR, or the cop and investiated  xx people.  Comment away otherwise!


----------



## JayKay PE

txjennah PE said:


> You can be the ghost of Christmas dread.
> 
> SIMPLY


HAVING


----------



## txjennah PE

JayKay PE said:


> HAVING


A


----------



## DLD PE

Well I don't have any info to give, except I'm super disappointed in @LyceeFruit  .  I thought her and I were tight.  We go way back, so I can only conclude she's a mafia member, because I don't think she would have voted for me unless she was 100% sure I wasn't a townie.

All this because she thought I didn't like her dog?  I love dogs.  We have one.  So failing (or forgetting) to hit the "like" button cost me a vote lol.

Of course this is all in fun but still super disappointed


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

MEtoEE said:


> Well I don't have any info to give, except I'm super disappointed in @LyceeFruit  .  I thought her and I were tight.  We go way back, so I can only conclude she's a mafia member, because I don't think she would have voted for me unless she was 100% sure I wasn't a townie.
> 
> All this because she thought I didn't like her dog?  I love dogs.  We have one.  So failing (or forgetting) to hit the "like" button cost me a vote lol.
> 
> Of course this is all in fun but still super disappointed


lol


----------



## txjennah PE

MEtoEE said:


> Well I don't have any info to give, except I'm super disappointed in @LyceeFruit  .  I thought her and I were tight.  We go way back, so I can only conclude she's a mafia member, because I don't think she would have voted for me unless she was 100% sure I wasn't a townie.
> 
> All this because she thought I didn't like her dog?  I love dogs.  We have one.  So failing (or forgetting) to hit the "like" button cost me a vote lol.
> 
> Of course this is all in fun but still super disappointed


Me aand @tj_PE are internet buddies yet she votes me off all the timee.


----------



## JayKay PE

txjennah PE said:


> Me aand @tj_PE are internet buddies yet she votes me off all the timee.


I like to think I'm internet buddies with many people in this thread.

Whenever JK plays: dead the first round, or def mafia.

Thus why I mod a lot.  Got tired of being killed 4-games in a row the first round.


----------



## txjennah PE

JayKay PE said:


> I like to think I'm internet buddies with many people in this thread.
> 
> Whenever JK plays: dead the first round, or def mafia.
> 
> Thus why I mod a lot.  Got tired of being killed 4-games in a row the first round.


Oh yah. I voted you off the first game I played. Thank you for bringing me into this fun game @JayKay PE, now you dead.


----------



## JayKay PE

txjennah PE said:


> A


WONDERFUL?


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

JayKay PE said:


> WONDERFUL?


CHRISTMASTIME


----------



## blybrook PE

Damn, another townie is lost. What do we have to do to get rid of the mafia???


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

JayKay PE said:


> *&lt;... blah blah blah, rules rules rules...&gt;*
> 
> Finally, you are not allowed to reveal your role, privately or publicly, after you have been eliminated.
> 
> &lt;... more blah blahs...&gt;






MEtoEE said:


> I'm dead.  Am I still allowed to comment/speculate?  Or just hit the "like" button now and then like a ghost would?






JayKay PE said:


> Of course!  Not allowed to give any information you have out, or vote, but you're allowed to speculate and hang out in the thread.






vhab49_PE said:


> Only rule about ghosties is they can't reveal any information they might have... like they were the DR, or the cop and investiated  xx people.  Comment away otherwise!


Not to be the requirements reading engineer, but the way I read the rules, after you are dead, you are free to give out any and all information that you have EXCEPT what your role was. Am I incorrect?

EDIT: daytime town lynchings are public, so the mod reveals the role. So this really only applies to nighttime killings, right?


----------



## JayKay PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> Not to be the requirements reading engineering, but the way I read the rules, after you are dead, you are free to give out any and all information that you have EXCEPT what your role was. Am I incorrect?


If you're dead, you cannot give out any information your had (including your role).  This sometimes occurs when another special character gives you information to pass on/you know other characters roles.  You can continue to speculate in this thread/have fun with the game, but you cannot vote and should not 'help' either the townies or mafia by passing on what you know.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

JayKay PE said:


> If you're dead, you cannot give out any information your had (including your role).  This sometimes occurs when another special character gives you information to pass on/you know other characters roles.  You can continue to speculate in this thread/have fun with the game, but you cannot vote and should not 'help' either the townies or mafia by passing on what you know.


Again, not to be a stickler, but this should be added to the rules. #ImJustSaying
The way it's written now, I would disagree. But we're all friends here, so I'm not stressing over it.


----------



## DLD PE

JayKay PE said:


> If you're dead, you cannot give out any information your had (including your role).  This sometimes occurs when another special character gives you information to pass on/you know other characters roles.  You can continue to speculate in this thread/have fun with the game, but you cannot vote and should not 'help' either the townies or mafia by passing on what you know.


But you said earlier in the story (when I died) that I was a regular person/ townsie.  Wasn't that my role?


----------



## JayKay PE

MEtoEE said:


> But you said earlier in the story (when I died) that I was a regular person/ townsie.  Wasn't that my role?


When you are lynched by townspeople, your role is revealed to help the townies know if they actually killed a mafia or fucked up.

When you are killed by the mafia, your role is not revealed as you are killed in the middle of the night.


----------



## JayKay PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> Again, not to be a stickler, but this should be added to the rules. #ImJustSaying
> The way it's written now, I would disagree. But we're all friends here, so I'm not stressing over it.


I think this was discussed a lot in the earlier rounds, since there was a lot of PMing going back and forth where stuff like the cop knowing other people's roles was sharing after they 'died', or after someone died then finding out who was the cop/doctor/etc, but it prob wasn't updated in the rules since we tend to copy+paste them at the start of the round.

Next mod will most likely update it so it is clearer.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> Again, not to be a stickler, but this should be added to the rules. #ImJustSaying
> The way it's written now, I would disagree. But we're all friends here, so I'm not stressing over it.


I think it states that in the rules that are sent out to the special characters, however, not so explicitly in the game rules, so I suppose it is a grey area when it comes to regular townies being able to transmit information.


----------



## DLD PE

So I'm not breaking the rules by saying I was a townie since it was mentioned my @JayKay PE in her write-up?


----------



## JayKay PE

MEtoEE said:


> So I'm not breaking the rules by saying I was a townie since it was mentioned my @JayKay PE in her write-up?


Nope.  Once a role is posted in the thread, the role is known to all.  Since everyone knows you were a townie, killed by the mafia, it means people like @RBHeadge PE can start pulling out all their statistics and start number crunching on who might be who.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

JayKay PE said:


> HAVING


No...


----------



## MadamPirate PE

squaretaper PE said:


> No...


A WONDERFUL


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

MadamPirate said:


> A WONDERFUL


No...


----------



## MadamPirate PE

squaretaper PE said:


> No...


CHRISTMAS


----------



## MadamPirate PE

TIME!!!!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

MadamPirate said:


> TIME!!!!!!


NOOOOO


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

MEtoEE said:


> So I'm not breaking the rules by saying I was a townie since it was mentioned my @JayKay PE in her write-up?


Right.


----------



## User1

@JayKay PEI'm reinstating my vote for @Spickettbecause that's who I wanted to vote for yesterday because reasons.


----------



## chart94 PE

SIMPLYYYYYY


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

chart94 said:


> SIMPLYYYYYY


No...


----------



## DLD PE

tj_PE said:


> @JayKay PEI'm reinstating my vote for @Spickettbecause that's who I wanted to vote for yesterday because reasons.


Y'all are going to rot from the inside.  An army without Volunteers is no army...just a bunch of conscripted servants destined to be enslaved by the mafia.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

MEtoEE said:


> Y'all are going to rot from the inside.  An army without Volunteers is no army...just a bunch of conscripted servants destined to be enslaved by the mafia.


One of us! One of...wait I am not mafia.


----------



## leggo PE

chart94 said:


> SIMPLYYYYYY


HAVING


----------



## User1

leggo PE said:


> HAVING


A


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

leggo PE said:


> HAVING


No...


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

tj_PE said:


> A


No...


----------



## leggo PE

tj_PE said:


> A


WONDERFUL


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

leggo PE said:


> WONDERFUL


No...


----------



## User1

leggo PE said:


> WONDERFUL


CHRISTMASTIMEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## leggo PE

Yesssss!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

tj_PE said:


> CHRISTMASTIMEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


Gahhhhh!


----------



## SaltySteve PE

tj_PE said:


> @JayKay PEI'm reinstating my vote for @Spickettbecause that's who I wanted to vote for yesterday because reasons.


TJ doesn't like Vol fans from what I gather. First me, then @MEtoEE when it looked like I wasn't going to get lynched. So far you've voted for me twice since the curling iron incident.


----------



## DLD PE

@Spickett I at one point voted for you so I consider my demise part karma


----------



## blybrook PE

It's all fun and games until the curling irons come out!


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

squaretaper PE said:


> Gahhhhh!


This response will keep me from ever voting for you. Not to mention the fact I quit.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

tj_PE said:


> CHRISTMASTIMEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


I'm guessing you actually sing out that trailing silent E.


----------



## SaltySteve PE

@JayKay PE I would like to lodge a retaliatory vote against @tj_PE until further  notice.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

JayKay PE said:


> Ranger cookies!!! shortening + sugar + rice crispy cereal + coconut + oats and it comes out amazing! I think the original recipe says chocolate chips, but I used dried cranberries.
> 
> 
> View attachment 14998
> 
> 
> View attachment 14999


HOMAGERD I just saw this. *heavy breathing*


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

JayKay PE said:


> When you are lynched by townspeople, your role is revealed to help the townies know if they actually killed a mafia or fucked up.
> 
> When you are killed by the mafia, your role is not revealed as you are killed in the middle of the night.


but the BakeOff Mafia, you revealed that the mafia killed the cop &amp; doc? I might be mis-remembering tho


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

@JayKay PE can we have a vote role call please?


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

i'm a bit behind and confused since I got ragey due to WTTS.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

LyceeFruit said:


> i'm a bit behind and confused since I got ragey due to WWTS.



WWTS:


Wijsbegeerte van Wetenschap, Techniek en Samenleving


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Audi driver said:


> WWTS:
> 
> 
> Wijsbegeerte van Wetenschap, Techniek en Samenleving


I meant WTTS: Welcome to the Suck


----------



## DLD PE

LyceeFruit said:


> i'm a bit behind and confused since I got ragey due to WTTS.


There's nothing to be confused about.  You suck because you voted for me lol.


----------



## txjennah PE

Lol same, I'm taking a permanent break from that thread.


----------



## ChaosMuppetPE

txjennah PE said:


> I'm sorry @MEtoEE, I really thought you were Mafia.


I really thought I was mafia...


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

MEtoEE said:


> There's nothing to be confused about.  You suck because you voted for me lol.


YOU SHOULD HAVE LIKED MY DOG PICTURES


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

LyceeFruit said:


> YOU SHOULD HAVE LIKED MY DOG PICTURES


Banned for referencing other threads.


----------



## DLD PE

Audi driver said:


> Banned for referencing other threads.


Too bad you're not a mod.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Audi driver said:


> Banned for referencing other threads.


Banned for referencing other threads


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

MEtoEE said:


> Too bad you're not a mod.


It's from the "Forum Banning" thread lol


----------



## leggo PE

Did someone say mod?


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

leggo PE said:


> Did someone say mod?


I said DOG


----------



## leggo PE

LyceeFruit said:


> I said DOG
> 
> View attachment 15043


Unrelated, but high quality, content.


----------



## SaltySteve PE

Quick, everyone like it before you get lynched.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

LyceeFruit said:


> I said DOG
> 
> View attachment 15043


OMG those ears.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

You can probably pick up FM with those.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

squaretaper PE said:


> You can probably pick up FM with those.


She has such big ears but doesn't listen worth a damn lol


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

LyceeFruit said:


> She has such big ears but doesn't listen worth a damn lol


Same. So...uh...they're not technically allowed on the couch.

View attachment 15046


----------



## JayKay PE

Give me a few minutes.  Was doing work holiday lunch + gift exchange and came back to a ton of notifications.


----------



## JayKay PE

LyceeFruit said:


> but the BakeOff Mafia, you revealed that the mafia killed the cop &amp; doc? I might be mis-remembering tho


In bakeoff!Mafia both the cop and the doctor were lynched by fellow contestants.  The roles of those killed by the mafia were not revealed.


----------



## JayKay PE

Current vote:

1 @Spickett (tj)

1 @tj_PE (spickett)


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

JayKay PE said:


> Give me a few minutes.  Was doing work holiday lunch + gift exchange and came back to a ton of notifications.


what'd you get in the gift exchange



JayKay PE said:


> Current vote:
> 
> 1 @Spickett (tj)
> 
> 1 @tj_PE (spickett)


@JayKay PE I vote for @Spickett


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

@JayKay PE I vote for @ChebyshevII PE


----------



## SaltySteve PE

Since we're posting pictures. Here's my dog and wife.


----------



## SaltySteve PE

LyceeFruit said:


> what'd you get in the gift exchange
> 
> @JayKay PE I vote for @Spickett


I've made sure to go like every dog picture you've posted!!!!!


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Spickett said:


> I've made sure to go like every dog picture you've posted!!!!!


you missed some.


----------



## SaltySteve PE

NOOOOOOOOoooo!


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

MEtoEE said:


> Too bad you're not a mod.


My sentiments exactly.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

squaretaper PE said:


> @JayKay PE I vote for @ChebyshevII PE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> View attachment 15053


Because random coin toss. Pick someone else and I'll vote for them!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Also, hilarious.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

JayKay PE said:


> Current vote:
> 
> 1 @Spickett (tj)
> 
> 1 @tj_PE (spickett)


You missed my three votes for Leggo.


----------



## JayKay PE

Current vote:

2 @Spickett(tj, lycee)

1 @tj_PE (spickett)

1 @ChebyshevII PE (square)

@LyceeFruit, limit was $15 (which we found was actually supposed to be $10 due to government stuff).  I got a really cool, robin's egg blue tea infuser mug!  Really big, ceramic, and it means I can start getting loose tea again!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

squaretaper PE said:


> Because random coin toss. Pick someone else and I'll vote for them!


Ok. @JayKay PE I vote @squaretaper PE


----------



## JayKay PE

Aw man.  I've got to mod rounds with smaller groups.  Too much voting and...responsibility.  *shudder*

Current vote:

2 @Spickett(tj, lycee)

1 @tj_PE (spickett)

1 @ChebyshevII PE (square)

1 @squaretaper PE (chebs)


----------



## leggo PE

JayKay PE said:


> Current vote:
> 
> 1 @Spickett (tj)
> 
> 1 @tj_PE (spickett)


@JayKay PE I voted for @Spickett last night, after the town lynching, for today's vote. This vote stands, but is subject to change if new relevant information comes to light.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

JayKay PE said:


> Aw man.  I've got to mod rounds with smaller groups.  Too much voting and...responsibility.  *shudder*
> 
> Current vote:
> 
> 2 @Spickett(tj, lycee)
> 
> 1 @tj_PE (spickett)
> 
> 1 @ChebyshevII PE (square)
> 
> 1 @squaretaper PE (chebs)






Audi driver said:


> You missed my three votes for Leggo.


Still.


----------



## Roarbark

ChebyshevII PE said:


> View attachment 15053


This is one of my favorite pictures on the internet, and the internet has a few.


----------



## JayKay PE

@leggo PE sorry about the missed vote!  I forgot to update it after the mafia-kill and then it slipped through the crack!

Current vote:

3 @Spickett(tj, lycee, leggo)

1 @tj_PE (spickett)

1 @ChebyshevII PE (square)

1 @squaretaper PE (chebs)


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

JayKay PE said:


> @leggo PE sorry about the missed vote!  I forgot to update it after the mafia-kill and then it slipped through the crack!
> 
> Current vote:
> 
> 3 @Spickett(tj, lycee, leggo)
> 
> 1 @tj_PE (spickett)
> 
> 1 @ChebyshevII PE (square)
> 
> 1 @squaretaper PE (chebs)


----------



## JayKay PE

Audi driver said:


> *drunk pic snip*


Votes noted by JK while drunk and/or baking do not count.  New rule for special JK-mod round, sorry, thought you knew that?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

So we're voting out the new guys first, again?


----------



## JayKay PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> So we're voting out the new guys first, again?


sry fish dude, ur votes dun count!

Also, I'm wandering back into WTTS.  I'm telling everyone to eat ice cream and/or suggest desserts.  I will try to calm them with random conversation.  I'm turning it into Spam 2.0, Spam lite, with a lighter, spammier, flavor.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Alright, who is mafia! SPILL IT.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

JayKay PE said:


> sry fish dude, ur votes dun count!


was I killed already?


----------



## JayKay PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> was I killed already?


no.  but you didn't tell me when the results were coming, so i'm being petty and won't let you vote.  MODS RULE!!!!


----------



## SaltySteve PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> So we're voting out the new guys first, again?


So this is a common thing? I was starting to get worried I had done something incriminating.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

@Roarbark You never answered me yesterday - are you mafia?!


----------



## DLD PE

Audi driver said:


> View attachment 15060


Does this mean I'm back in?


----------



## leggo PE

JayKay PE said:


> no.  but you didn't tell me when the results were coming, so i'm being petty and won't let you vote.  MODS RULE!!!!


Did someone say mod?


----------



## Roarbark

MadamPirate said:


> @Roarbark You never answered me yesterday - are you mafia?!


Forgive me not seeing it in the sea of nonsense. No, I'm not. I have the same role I did last round. Are you?


----------



## SaltySteve PE

MEtoEE said:


> Does this mean I'm back in?


Hows your trachea feeling?


----------



## DLD PE

LyceeFruit said:


> you missed some.


@Spickettyou're a Vol, you can't win this.  Yankees hate us.  You're a a traitor anyway lol.


----------



## JayKay PE

MEtoEE said:


> Does this mean I'm back in?


new phone, who dis?


----------



## JayKay PE

leggo PE said:


> Did someone say mod?


*cringes back in fear then scurries under the couch*

hiss hiss!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Roarbark said:


> Forgive me not seeing it in the sea of nonsense. No, I'm not. I have the same role I did last round. Are you?


Nope, not Mafia. I think this is like my 4th or 5th round of mafia and I'm still just a townie.


----------



## DLD PE

Spickett said:


> Hows your trachea feeling?


It's nothing how my heart feels after being betrayed by a fellow Vol and someone @LyceeFruitwho I thought I was my Eng Board BFF.


----------



## DLD PE

JayKay PE said:


> new phone, who dis?


Go back to drinking.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

MadamPirate said:


> Alright, who is mafia! SPILL IT.


Me!

...don't kill me. I R nice.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

MEtoEE said:


> @Spickettyou're a Vol, you can't win this.  Yankees hate us.  You're a a traitor anyway lol.


I live in Red Sox Nation friendo


----------



## MadamPirate PE

@JayKay PE I vote for @squaretaper PE because he says he's Mafia.


----------



## DLD PE

LyceeFruit said:


> I live in Red Sox Nation friendo


In the south, if you live above Mason Dixon you're a Yankee.....friendo.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

MadamPirate said:


> @JayKay PE I vote for @squaretaper PE because he says he's Mafia.


Nuuuu! I R only keeeding!


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

MEtoEE said:


> In the south, if you live above Mason Dixon you're a Yankee.....friendo.


I'm basically Canadian, can we go with that instead


----------



## Roarbark

MadamPirate said:


> Nope, not Mafia. I think this is like my 4th or 5th round of mafia and I'm still just a townie.


Tell @vhab49_PE to switch with you, and maybe you'll be cop.


----------



## DLD PE

LyceeFruit said:


> I'm basically Canadian, can we go with that instead


No I'll stick with Red Sox.  You're a winner in my book.


----------



## JayKay PE

Current vote:

3 @Spickett(tj, lycee, leggo)

1 @tj_PE (spickett)

1 @ChebyshevII PE (square)

2 @squaretaper PE (chebs, madam)


----------



## DLD PE

Kiss the Vols goodbye lol.


----------



## SaltySteve PE

MEtoEE said:


> In the south, if you live above Mason Dixon you're a Yankee.....friendo.


The mason dixon line touches PA....I find that a little far north for my comfort.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Roarbark said:


> Tell @vhab49_PE to switch with you, and maybe you'll be cop.


I took 2 rounds off and it looks like the vhab49=cop loop is broken!  Whoo!


----------



## blybrook PE

Geeze, I go to a couple teleconferences and come back to ya'll sharing pet photos and getting lynching tools ready.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

MEtoEE said:


> No I'll stick with Red Sox.  You're a winner in my book.


I don't even like baseball tbh


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

MEtoEE said:


> In the south, if you live above Mason Dixon you're a Yankee.....friendo.






Spickett said:


> The mason dixon line touches PA....I find that a little far north for my comfort.


Yeah, in my deep south opinion. The south looks something like this...




Miami is definitely not the south and Houston is the only city in Texas I'll claim, all the rest is "West"


----------



## JayKay PE

Spickett said:


> View attachment 15052
> 
> 
> Since we're posting pictures. Here's my dog and wife.


Your wife has a beautiful healthy coat.  Don't know why your dog needs a jacket though...


----------



## DLD PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> Yeah, in my deep south opinion. The south looks something like this...
> 
> View attachment 15072


Yep that looks about right, except I would include Virginia for historical reasons.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

MEtoEE said:


> Does this mean I'm back in?


No. Why would it?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Spickett said:


> So this is a common thing? I was starting to get worried I had done something incriminating.


It's not a written or unwritten rule. But it feels like we've voted out the new guys first in almost every round we had rookie players.

You shouldn't be worried, unless you're mafia. Are you mafia?

FWIW, I tend to be one of the more (read: only) analytical players, and you have not done anything, yet, to incriminate yourself.


----------



## SaltySteve PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> Yeah, in my deep south opinion. The south looks something like this...
> 
> View attachment 15072


See I feel you on this but I have to include Kentucky. I can't physically say bourbon comes from anywhere but the south.

I also agree that the further south you go in FL the more North it feels.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

jean15paul_PE said:


> Yeah, in my deep south opinion. The south looks something like this...
> 
> View attachment 15072
> 
> 
> Miami is definitely not the south and Houston is the only city in Texas I'll claim, all the rest of Texas is "Central"


Fixt. Ain't nothing west about the central US. Let's not get delusional.


----------



## DLD PE

Audi driver said:


> No. Why would it?


Just messin.


----------



## SaltySteve PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> It's not a written or unwritten rule. But it feels like we've voted out the new guys first in almost every round we had rookie players.
> 
> You shouldn't be worried, unless you're mafia. Are you mafia?
> 
> FWIW, I tend to be one of the more (read: only) analytical players, and you have not done anything, yet, to incriminate yourself.


For the record, I'm not mafia.


----------



## blybrook PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> View attachment 15072
> 
> 
> Miami is definitely not the south and Houston is the only city in Texas I'll claim, all the rest is "West"


Ya'll are South to me. One reason we call it "outside."


----------



## DLD PE

Spickett said:


> See I feel you on this but I have to include Kentucky. I can't physically say bourbon comes from anywhere but the south.
> 
> I also agree that the further south you go in FL the more North it feels.


Can't argue with that, especially Miami and Orlando.


----------



## DLD PE

LyceeFruit said:


> I don't even like baseball tbh


How Canadian of you.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

MEtoEE said:


> How Canadian of you.


I mean my family is legit Canadian - immigrated between WW1 &amp; WW2 and most of the fam is still spread across Canada 

If I'm gonna watch a sport, I'd rather it be hockey. THAT is very Canadian of me


----------



## DLD PE

My wife and son.  Can't believe you guys would think of us as mafia.  You should be ashamed of yourselves.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

@LyceeFruit - you didn't end up as Mafia again, did you?


----------



## DLD PE

LyceeFruit said:


> I mean my family is legit Canadian - immigrated between WW1 &amp; WW2 and most of the fam is still spread across Canada
> 
> If I'm gonna watch a sport, I'd rather it be hockey. THAT is very Canadian of me


I'm not into baseball either lol.

I love hockey.  Go Preds!!!


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

MEtoEE said:


> I'm not into baseball either lol.
> 
> I love hockey.  Go Preds!!!


I'm not *that* into hockey.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

MadamPirate said:


> @LyceeFruit - you didn't end up as Mafia again, did you?


----------



## DLD PE

Go Vols!


----------



## leggo PE

I love baseball!


----------



## DLD PE

leggo PE said:


> I love baseball!


Dodgers fan here.  Went to my first Dodgers game when I was 7.


----------



## leggo PE

MEtoEE said:


> Dodgers fan here.  Went to my first Dodgers game when I was 7.


Oh dear....


----------



## leggo PE

I'm a born and bread Giants fan. I went to games as a baby, and even as a fetus.


----------



## DLD PE

leggo PE said:


> I'm a born and bread Giants fan. I went to games as a baby, and even as a fetus.


I'm basically a Dodgers fan since my uncle has always been a big fan and my dad was never that into baseball so I always chose them as my team.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Doesn't the mafia use baseball bats? suspicious


----------



## leggo PE

Now now, remember, I am the keeper of sharpened candy canes...


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

leggo PE said:


> Now now, remember, I am the keeper of sharpened candy canes...


*backs away slowly*


----------



## txjennah PE

leggo PE said:


> Now now, remember, I am the keeper of sharpened candy canes...


Pepperidge Farm remembers


----------



## blybrook PE

@JayKay PE, I currently vote for @squaretaper PE for admitting mafia ties this round. This is subject to change if clarifications or more incriminating evidence is presented for another player.


----------



## User1

What even happened or do I wanna know?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Nuuuu. I R not mafia!!


----------



## blybrook PE

tj_PE said:


> What even happened or do I wanna know?






MadamPirate said:


> Alright, who is mafia! SPILL IT.





squaretaper PE said:


> Me!
> 
> ...don't kill me. I R nice.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Fine, @JayKay PE I change my vote to @blybrook PE just to show I'm not mafia.


----------



## DLD PE

All you traitors are mafia in my opinion.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

MEtoEE said:


> All you traitors are mafia in my opinion.


Sorry @MEtoEE, my bad! I was a random call and a bad one. Please forgive!


----------



## blybrook PE

squaretaper PE said:


> Fine, @JayKay PE I change my vote to @blybrook PE just to show I'm not mafia.


That doesn't prove you're not mafia!

It's retaliation I tell you! I'm Redneck Mafia, there's a difference!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

blybrook PE said:


> That doesn't prove you're not mafia!
> 
> It's retaliation I tell you! I'm Redneck Mafia, there's a difference!


Well, then pick someone else! I am not mafia!


----------



## blybrook PE

squaretaper PE said:


> Well, then pick someone else! I am not mafia!


Are you being suicidal like Audi was yesterday, hence your initial claim to be mafioso this round?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

blybrook PE said:


> Are you being suicidal like Audi was yesterday, hence your initial claim to be mafioso this round?


I'm not mafia. But suicidal, yes.


----------



## blybrook PE

squaretaper PE said:


> I'm not mafia. But suicidal, yes.


Ok, you're pulling an Audi.

As I doubt Mafia members are going to be suicidal: @JayKay PE, I hear by retract my vote for @squaretaper PE. Vote update to follow further pondering on who's rotten in this competition...


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

blybrook PE said:


> Ok, you're pulling an Audi.


If you pull an Audi, does it become an innie?

...I'll be here all day.


----------



## DLD PE

squaretaper PE said:


> Sorry @MEtoEE, my bad! I was a random call and a bad one. Please forgive!


You are forgiven


----------



## blybrook PE

@JayKay PE, today's lynching vote goes towards @RBHeadge PE for not voting yesterday. That's been a common mafia tactic in previous rounds...  I'm suspicious of @NikR_PE as well, as he claims to be "under the weather" with a stomach bug.

Both were absent from the competition write up as well; something's amiss there.


----------



## DLD PE

If I were alive I'd vote for @RBHeadge PE


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

MEtoEE said:


> If I were alive I'd vote for @RBHeadge PE


Same.


----------



## leggo PE

Audi driver said:


> Same.


But too bad, you've already voted for me.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Catdude aka @JayKay PE what's the vote tally?


----------



## Roarbark

leggo PE said:


> I'm a born and bread Giants fan.


Was this a baking pun?



MEtoEE said:


> Go Vols!


What are these voles that everyone keeps talking about?

@JayKay PE as Catwoman!


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

leggo PE said:


> But too bad, you've already voted for me.


And now I've quit, so may as well be unalive.


----------



## User1

I can't keep up with all the whining and pouting going on


----------



## leggo PE

Roarbark said:


> Was this a baking pun?


Unintentionally, I suppose so!


----------



## blybrook PE

tj_PE said:


> I can't keep up with all the whining and pouting going on [emoji14]


Good reason to stay outta the WTTS thread!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Catdude aka @JayKay PE what's the vote tally?






Roarbark said:


> Was this a baking pun?
> 
> What are these voles that everyone keeps talking about?
> 
> @JayKay PE as Catwoman!


Sorry, I meant cat lady.

ref:


----------



## JayKay PE

Current vote (before I go shower and die):

3 @Spickett(tj, lycee, leggo)

1 @tj_PE (spickett)

1 @blybrook PE (square)

2 @squaretaper PE (chebs, madam)

1 @RBHeadge PE (bly)


----------



## blybrook PE

JayKay PE said:


> Current vote (before I go shower and die):
> 
> 3 @Spickett(tj, lycee, leggo)
> 
> 1 @tj_PE (spickett)
> 
> 1 @blybrook PE (square)
> 
> 2 @squaretaper PE (chebs, madam)
> 
> 1 @RBHeadge PE (bly)


I see only 8 of the remaining contestants have yet to vote.That's 50% participation from the remaining folks. I reckon the mafia haven't voted yet or are waiting towards the end of the day to do so.


----------



## SaltySteve PE

@JayKay PE I hereby deem @squaretaper PE the mafia member and wish to recast my vote for him until further notice.


----------



## blybrook PE

Spickett said:


> @JayKay PE I hereby deem @squaretaper PE the mafia member and wish to recast my vote for him until further notice.






blybrook PE said:


> Ok, you're pulling an Audi.
> 
> As I doubt Mafia members are going to be suicidal: @JayKay PE, I hear by retract my vote for @squaretaper PE. Vote update to follow further pondering on who's rotten in this competition...


@Spickett, I think he's suicidal but hasn't voted for himself, yet.


----------



## Roarbark

blybrook PE said:


> I see only 8 of the remaining contestants have yet to vote.That's 50% participation from the remaining folks. I reckon the mafia haven't voted yet or are waiting towards the end of the day to do so.


Now if I vote you'll reckon I'm mafia, eh?
I just have no idea who to vote for... @blybrook PE: Suicidal, as in Square voted for himself? Cat Lady says he voted for you.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Spickett said:


> @JayKay PE I hereby deem @squaretaper PE the mafia member and wish to recast my vote for him until further notice.


You can do that, but you'll see you're super wrong.


----------



## blybrook PE

Roarbark said:


> Now if I vote you'll reckon I'm mafia, eh?
> I just have no idea who to vote for... @blybrook PE: Suicidal, as in Square voted for himself? Cat Lady says he voted for you.


I have a feeling that there's 4 mafia, so if none of them have voted yet, that's 25% of the remaining votes to be cast providing they haven't voted yet at all.

Squaretaper voted for me in retaliation after I had originally voted for him due to his claim to be mafia; then declared he was pulling an Audi and was suicidal.  At the moment, I'm going to believe his tactic. He has yet to change his vote to someone else.

I then voted for someone who didn't vote yesterday and was conveniently left out of the lynching narrative last night.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Whelp, I guess I should retract my vote for @squaretaper PE... who else has been oddly silent today...


----------



## SaltySteve PE

blybrook PE said:


> @Spickett, I think he's suicidal but hasn't voted for himself, yet.


At this point I don't have the luxury of an end game other than voting with the majority if I want to stay in. Well see how things swing in the next couple hours.


----------



## User1

I just have nothing. I had some somethings but I can't keep track of them


----------



## txjennah PE

@JayKay PE can we get another tally of votes? I’m getting confused by all the recalls.


----------



## txjennah PE

blybrook PE said:


> I see only 8 of the remaining contestants have yet to vote.That's 50% participation from the remaining folks. I reckon the mafia haven't voted yet or are waiting towards the end of the day to do so.


I am losing track of all the voting changes. Also feel shitty about voting @MEtoEE out yesterday and want to be more judicious with my vote


----------



## JayKay PE

Current vote:

3 @Spickett(tj, lycee, leggo)

1 @blybrook PE (square)

3 @squaretaper PE (chebs, madam, spickett)

1 @RBHeadge PE (bly)



blybrook PE said:


> I then voted for someone who didn't vote yesterday and was conveniently left out of the lynching narrative last night.


All narrative are just JK writing.  They do not implicate any particular persons as being mafia.  I try to include everyone who voted in the narratives but sometimes I forget someone. Please do not take them as clues or hints.  



MadamPirate said:


> Whelp, I guess I should retract my vote for @squaretaper PE... who else has been oddly silent today...


If this is a real retraction, please @ me.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

JayKay PE said:


> Current vote:
> 
> 3 @Spickett(tj, lycee, leggo)
> 
> 1 @blybrook PE (square)
> 
> 3 @squaretaper PE (chebs, madam, spickett)
> 
> 1 @RBHeadge PE
> 
> If this is a real retraction, please @ me.


I will once I decide who else to vote for. About 30 left?


----------



## JayKay PE

MadamPirate said:


> I will once I decide who else to vote for. About 30 left?


OH fuck.  Yeah, around 30-min left


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

blybrook PE said:


> @Spickett, I think he's suicidal but hasn't voted for himself, yet.


That's an Audi thing.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

I forgot I was playing this round. @JayKay PE  I vote for..... Uh, @ChebyshevII PE.  No reason other than nobody else is voting for him.


----------



## txjennah PE

Dang @squaretaper PE and @Spickett are tied up, I don’t want want to be the tie breaking vote and vote another townie out. 

why do we think they are mafia again?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

vhab49_PE said:


> I forgot I was playing this round. @JayKay PE  I vote for..... Uh, @ChebyshevII PE.  No reason other than nobody else is voting for him.


Except that @squaretaper PE voted for me today...


----------



## txjennah PE

vhab49_PE said:


> I forgot I was playing this round. @JayKay PE  I vote for..... Uh, @ChebyshevII PE.  No reason other than nobody else is voting for him.


Ok @JayKay PE I vote @ChebyshevII PE as well so I don’t have to be tiebreaker!


----------



## User1

Lame


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

What? A 3-way? Shoot.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

@JayKay PE I will also vote for @ChebyshevII PE


----------



## txjennah PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Except that @squaretaper PE voted for me today...


I thought square changed his vote from you to someone else? Idk I’m confused


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

txjennah PE said:


> I thought square changed his vote from you to someone else? Idk I’m confused


I missed that, if it happened.


----------



## JayKay PE

3 @Spickett(tj, lycee, leggo)

1 @blybrook PE (square)

3 @squaretaper PE (chebs, madam, spickett)

1 @RBHeadge PE (bly)

3 @ChebyshevII PE (vhab, txj, rbh)


----------



## JayKay PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> I missed that, if it happened.


Yes.  Square changed their vote for you to bly when bly voted for them.  Then bly changed their vote, but square has not changed theirs since?

20 minutes!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

All right, In the interest of staying alive,

@JayKay PE I retract my vote for @squaretaper PE and vote @Spickett.


----------



## JayKay PE

Current vote:

4 @Spickett(tj, lycee, leggo, chebs)

1 @blybrook PE (square)

2 @squaretaper PE (madam, spickett)

1 @RBHeadge PE (bly)

3 @ChebyshevII PE (vhab, txj, rbh)


----------



## SaltySteve PE

@JayKay PE I want to revote for @ChebyshevII PE


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Crap. Ya’ll are gonna regret this.


----------



## txjennah PE

::michael jackson  popcorn gif::


----------



## SaltySteve PE

I'd rather a 50:50 coin flip than a straight lynching!!!! Lets do this!!!


----------



## JayKay PE

Current vote:

4 @Spickett(tj, lycee, leggo, chebs)

1 @blybrook PE (square)

1 @squaretaper PE (madam)

1 @RBHeadge PE (bly)

4 @ChebyshevII PE (vhab, txj, rbh, spickett)


----------



## leggo PE

@JayKay PE, I revoke my vote for @Spickett for the second day in a row, and enact another late change, this time to vote for @ChebyshevII PE.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

leggo PE said:


> @JayKay PE, I revoke my vote for @Spickett for the second day in a row, and enact another late change, this time to vote for @ChebyshevII PE.


I thought we were friends. I even told you my real name!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

I love the last 15 minutes. It’s my favorite.


----------



## JayKay PE

Current vote:

3 @Spickett(tj, lycee, chebs)

1 @blybrook PE (square)

1 @squaretaper PE (madam)

1 @RBHeadge PE (bly)

5 @ChebyshevII PE (vhab, txj, rbh, spickett, leggo)


----------



## leggo PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> I thought we were friends. I even told you my real name!


But money was also involved...


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

leggo PE said:


> But money was also involved...


Those two things are in no way related to each other and you know it!


----------



## leggo PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Those two things are in no way related to each other and you know it!


Yes way! That's how I figured out your name in the first place!


----------



## blybrook PE

@jaykay pe, I'm voting with my fellow townies (i hope) and change my vote to @chebyshevII


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

leggo PE said:


> Yes way! That's how I figured out your name in the first place!


Right, I forgot. You offered me money in exchange for my revealing my name. /s


----------



## User1

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Right, I forgot. You offered me money for me to tell you my name.


I just offered you whiskey


----------



## JayKay PE

Current vote:

3 @Spickett(tj, lycee, chebs)

1 @blybrook PE (square)

1 @squaretaper PE (madam)

6 @ChebyshevII PE (vhab, txj, rbh, spickett, leggo, bly)


----------



## JayKay PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Right, I forgot. You offered me money in exchange for my revealing my name. /s


I mean, I had to literally be led to it as I offered you money in exchange.

I am not good at bartering.


----------



## SaltySteve PE

We still only have 11/16 votes. I'm really starting to be suspicious of those sitting back and watching the blood bath if Cheby turns out to be a townie


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

JayKay PE said:


> I mean, I had to literally be led to it as I offered you money in exchange.
> 
> I am not good at bartering.


But I am good at accepting bribes, apparently.


----------



## txjennah PE

Spickett said:


> We still only have 11/16 votes. I'm really starting to be suspicious of those sitting back and watching the blood bath if Cheby turns out to be a townie


Yeah. This escalated quickly.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Seriously, you guys...I started this game. Invited you into my realm. And this is how you all repay me?


----------



## JayKay PE

Time!


----------



## SaltySteve PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Seriously, you guys...I started this game. Invited you into my realm. And this is how you all repay me?


I'll never feel as bad as I do for killing off @MEtoEE


----------



## JayKay PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Seriously, you guys...I started this game. Invited you into my realm. And this is how you all repay me?


Uhhhhhh, I got killed all the time.  This is how I repay you.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Fortunately for all of you, your votes were not wasted.


----------



## Roarbark

txjennah PE said:


> Dang @squaretaper PE and @Spickett are tied up, I don’t want want to be the tie breaking vote and vote another townie out.
> 
> why do we think they are mafia again?


I know nothing.... And I don't get why everyone suddenly mobbed Cheby....



ChebyshevII PE said:


> Right, I forgot. You offered me money in exchange for my revealing my name. /s


I didn't realize that was an option.


----------



## Roarbark

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Fortunately for all of you, your votes were not wasted.


O.O


----------



## leggo PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Right, I forgot. You offered me money in exchange for my revealing my name. /s


Yeah, something like that!


----------



## User1

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Fortunately for all of you, your votes were not wasted.


Do tell


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Roarbark said:


> I didn't realize that was an option.


The way I see it, if you run out of options...make one up!


----------



## User1

Roarbark said:


> I know nothing.... And I don't get why everyone suddenly mobbed Cheby....


Sometimes the adrenaline gets ya!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

tj_PE said:


> Do tell


I think i’ll let my “dating profile” do the talking...


----------



## DLD PE

I appreciate everyone expressing their regrets for voting me off. It makes me feel...appreciated.

Except @LyceeFruit who seems to have no remorse whatsoever.


----------



## DLD PE

Btw why has no one ever suspected or voted for @LyceeFruit?  That in itself sounds shady.


----------



## User1

MEtoEE said:


> I appreciate everyone expressing their regrets for voting me off. It makes me feel...appreciated.
> 
> Except @LyceeFruit who seems to have no remorse whatsoever.


I am remorseded


----------



## User1

I ALSO NEED TO KNOW IF WE DEDDED A MAF


----------



## leggo PE

MEtoEE said:


> Btw why has no one ever suspected or voted for @LyceeFruit?  That in itself sounds shady.


'tis a good point. Also, those who haven't voted?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

I'm seriously not mafia. (Even though the vote is over, but for next time).


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I’d like everyone to know that I haven’t actually taken monetary bribes from @leggo PE or anyone else. Even though she made it easy for me to present it that way.


----------



## chart94 PE

I vote for @Spickett @JayKay PE


----------



## JayKay PE

chart94 said:


> I vote for @Spickett @JayKay PE


This will be counted for tomorrow (12/12) as voting for 12/11 has ended for the day at 1o PM EST.


----------



## JayKay PE

“18 beautiful contestants.  

“18 wonderful dates.

“18-"

The announcer paused when they noticed the frantic waving of a stage hand and the frowning director, who kept making aggressive cut motions across their neck.  Their eyes slowly traveled to the vacant spots that had been filled by large, potted ferns and not thoroughly eligible participants.

“Did I say 18?  I meant 16!” They ignored the director face-palming and soldiered on, “16 beautiful contestants here to fight for the hand of our eligible lover for this season of ‘Will you be my EB lover?  Let’s meet this seasons lucky eligible: @Will.I.Am!!!!”

“I am married.”

“They are so excited to be here!”

“Very happily married.”

“SO EXCITED TO BE HERE.” The announcer enunciated, eyes widening in a firm, but silent, ‘shut the fuck up, you were living on the street before this show’, before they turned back to the 16 participants who were all wearing the same low-cut, crimson red, evening gown.  The amount of hair present would obviously need to be removed in post-editing and well as some of the...questionable tattoos.  

“Let’s introduce some of our wonderful contestants who will be competing to win your heart!”

“...we’ve been in a relationship for a very long time?” Questioned @Will.I.Am, beginning to wonder if maybe they weren’t married as their chair turned to face the cornucopia of carnal opportunity presented ever so tantalizingly in front of them.

“@blybrook PE is a bear.  Figuratively and literally,” A flash of hairy, well-sculpted, thigh and then a guttural grunt as the 8-foot tall bear sat back on its haunches. “They love long hikes, fishing, and taking long naps!”

“@tj_PE, a repeat contestant, has decided that life in the ballet studio wasn’t exciting enough for them!  In their search for eternal love they’ve discovered a deep-rooted enjoyment of rodeos and riding bucking cowfolk!”  A yee-haw was said by the person who had been transformed into a...thing of country glory.

“Our next contestant we’ll be introducing this round is @RBHeadge PE.  A very mysterious individual, they seem to spend copious amounts of time swimming laps.”  More sculpted thigh was again flashed, caught on camera for the viewers back home but strangely hairless and damp looking.  “It’s almost like they’re part fish or something!” The announcer joked, laughing uncomfortably at the sustained eye contact from @RBHeadge PE.

The awkward pause between the announcer and the contestant was recorded and, ultimately, left in the episode.

Clearing their throat awkwardly, the announcer turned back to @Will.I.Am.  “These lucky contestants will be the first to be interviewed in the classic ‘Dating Game’ format before we move onto group, and then, individual meetings.”  Eyebrows were wiggled in a highly lascivious manner. “I’m sure we’re all excited about those, eh?”

@Will.I.Am looked blankly into the camera, frightened by determined to see this through.  Maybe they had their significant other captured in a different castle.

As they were debating how exactly they had been brought to the studio (drugs?) the three contestants walked over.  Well, @tj_PE walked with dancer-like grace, @RBHeadge PE left puddles behind them, and @blybrook PE lumbered in a halting serpentine until they reached the one chair with a large trout on it.  With the three “lucky” contestants situated, the announcer moved over to @Will.I.Am and shoved a stack of cards into their hand.

“Uh, oh-” they shuffled through the cards, clearing their throat, “Um, what’s your idea of a romantic evening?  I know mine is when my wife and I are able to rel-” @Will.I.Am was cut off when the camera swung away and the announcer elbowed them in the throat.

@tj_PEs reply wasn’t heard due to the coughing from @Will.I.Am, usually the result from blunt force trauma.  @blybrook PE gave a series of grunts before resuming to tear into the carcass of the fish, seemingly oblivious to the disgust, and fear, in @RBHeadge PE’s eyes as bits of cold flesh were scattered on the floor and their matching outfits.

“Um, as @blybrook PE said,” @RBHeadge PE said when the announcer gestured at them to answer the question.

Slapping their hand to their forehead, the announcer plastered on a fake smile as the camera panned back to them.  “Okay! First group down, let’s see what our other fantastic contestants have to say to win-”

There was a cut off scream from where the others had been congregating, some of them stumbling back on tall heels to reveal @vhab49_PE straddling @ChebyshevII PE, both attempting to choke the other.

“They had all the questions written down!” @Spickett said, gesturing with their beautifully manicured hand, “And they were friends with @Will.I.Am in high school!  They definitely did not disclose that during the on-boarding process!” They wailed, stepping back further when @leggo PE hobbled over in their own heels, hair in a staggeringly high beehive hairdo, only to wince as the beige platform crushed down on @ChebyshevII PE’s shoulder in an attempt to help.

@ChebyshevII PE released @vhab49_PE with a yelp and attempted to squirm out from their grip, unaware that their movements mirrored that of a spawning Atlantic salmon returning to its birthplace.

@blybrook PE let out a huge roar as they charged the group, massive bulk pushing through the others they weren’t interested in and burying their huge incisors into @ChebyshevII PE’s leg.  With a jerk of their head the limb bounced across the room, landing in front of @Will.I.Am, potentially in a show of affection. Without a moment wasted, their large paws came up to land either side of their head effectively covering @ChebyshevII PE’s shrieking face and the other holding their remaining leg down as it kicked and squirmed in a futile attempt to escape.

The brown bear let out a wet grunt as it dove back in to take a huge chunk out of @ChebyshevII PE’s chest, swallowing the piece of fat and muscle with a gulp and a puff of air from their nostrils.  The cameras were shut off as the search for the delicious liver continued, followed by the soft, snuffled sounds of intestines being nosed out of the way and subsequent victory bites. @blybrook PE paused for a moment to catch their breath, muzzle coated in various body fluids, before the paw that had been on @ChebyshevII PE’s twitching leg was raised to crack back one half of the now-exposed rib cage. 

It was quite a sight to see a bear in a sequined evening wear gown eviscerating a fellow contestant in a love competition.  

@ChebyshevII PE’s lungs attempted to inflate, but only one was able to accomplish that goal; the other only gave a sad hissing sound.  The crunching of bones and muted slurping of bone marrow made for a gory symphony, but @blybrook PE seemed happy...and a happy bear didn’t seem like too bad of a result, to be honest.  

The announcer chuckled nervously. “Maybe we should move onto the next portion of the show with our 16-I mean, 15 amazing contestants!”  The contestants all murmured in agreement and began, cautiously, leaving the room, assuming @blybrook PE would be cleaned up for the group date.  @squaretaper PE could be heard in the background saying, “I knew a bear shouldn’t be on a dating show! Didn’t the Russians teach us anything?”, as they were forced into the next room.

@ChebyshevII PE was mafia

The remaining players are:

@squaretaper PE, @jean15paul_PE, @blybrook PE, @Roarbark, @chart94, @txjennah PE, @leggo PE, @tj_PE, @NikR_PE, @Spickett, @LyceeFruit, @RBHeadge PE, @vhab49_PE, @MadamPirate, and @Audi driver, P.E.

The final vote was:

6 @ChebyshevII PE

3 @Spickett

1 @blybrook PE

1 @squaretaper PE


----------



## Roarbark

@blybrook PE Nice job, attack bear! Finally some information...


----------



## User1

ILY @JayKay PE


----------



## chart94 PE

Roarbark said:


> @blybrook PE Nice job, attack bear! Finally some information...


Daaaaa bears!!


----------



## chart94 PE

JayKay PE said:


> “18 beautiful contestants.
> 
> “18 wonderful dates.
> 
> “18-"
> 
> The announcer paused when they noticed the frantic waving of a stage hand and the frowning director, who kept making aggressive cut motions across their neck.  Their eyes slowly traveled to the vacant spots that had been filled by large, potted ferns and not thoroughly eligible participants.
> 
> “Did I say 18?  I meant 16!” They ignored the director face-palming and soldiered on, “16 beautiful contestants here to fight for the hand of our eligible lover for this season of ‘Will you be my EB lover?  Let’s meet this seasons lucky eligible: @Will.I.Am!!!!”
> 
> “I am married.”
> 
> “They are so excited to be here!”
> 
> “Very happily married.”
> 
> “SO EXCITED TO BE HERE.” The announcer enunciated, eyes widening in a firm, but silent, ‘shut the fuck up, you were living on the street before this show’, before they turned back to the 16 participants who were all wearing the same low-cut, crimson red, evening gown.  The amount of hair present would obviously need to be removed in post-editing and well as some of the...questionable tattoos.
> 
> “Let’s introduce some of our wonderful contestants who will be competing to win your heart!”
> 
> “...we’ve been in a relationship for a very long time?” Questioned @Will.I.Am, beginning to wonder if maybe they weren’t married as their chair turned to face the cornucopia of carnal opportunity presented ever so tantalizingly in front of them.
> 
> “@blybrook PE is a bear.  Figuratively and literally,” A flash of hairy, well-sculpted, thigh and then a guttural grunt as the 8-foot tall bear sat back on its haunches. “They love long hikes, fishing, and taking long naps!”
> 
> “@tj_PE, a repeat contestant, has decided that life in the ballet studio wasn’t exciting enough for them!  In their search for eternal love they’ve discovered a deep-rooted enjoyment of rodeos and riding bucking cowfolk!”  A yee-haw was said by the person who had been transformed into a...thing of country glory.
> 
> “Our next contestant we’ll be introducing this round is @RBHeadge PE.  A very mysterious individual, they seem to spend copious amounts of time swimming laps.”  More sculpted thigh was again flashed, caught on camera for the viewers back home but strangely hairless and damp looking.  “It’s almost like they’re part fish or something!” The announcer joked, laughing uncomfortably at the sustained eye contact from @RBHeadge PE.
> 
> The awkward pause between the announcer and the contestant was recorded and, ultimately, left in the episode.
> 
> Clearing their throat awkwardly, the announcer turned back to @Will.I.Am.  “These lucky contestants will be the first to be interviewed in the classic ‘Dating Game’ format before we move onto group, and then, individual meetings.”  Eyebrows were wiggled in a highly lascivious manner. “I’m sure we’re all excited about those, eh?”
> 
> @Will.I.Am looked blankly into the camera, frightened by determined to see this true.  Maybe they had their significant other captured in a different castle.
> 
> As they were debating how exactly they had been brought to the studio (drugs?) the three contestants walked over.  Well, @tj_PE walked with dancer-like grace, @RBHeadge PE left puddles behind them, and @blybrook PE lumbered in a halting serpentine until they reached the one chair with a large trout on it.  With the three “lucky” contestants situated, the announcer moved over to @Will.I.Am and shoved a stack of cards into their hand.
> 
> “Uh, oh-” they shuffled through the cards, clearing their throat, “Um, what’s your idea of a romantic evening?  I know mine is when my wife and I are able to rel-” @Will.I.Am was cut off when the camera swung away and the announcer elbowed them in the throat.
> 
> @tj_PEs reply wasn’t heard due to the coughing from @Will.I.Am, usually the result from blunt force trauma.  @blybrook PE gave a series of grunts before resuming to tear into the carcass of the fish, seemingly oblivious to the disgust, and fear, in @RBHeadge PE’s eyes as bits of cold flesh were scattered on the floor and their matching outfits.
> 
> “Um, as @blybrook PE said,” @RBHeadge PE said when the announcer gestured at them to answer the question.
> 
> Slapping their hand to their forehead, the announcer plastered on a fake smile as the camera panned back to them.  “Okay! First group down, let’s see what our other fantastic contestants have to say to win-”
> 
> There was a cut off scream from where the others had been congregating, some of them stumbling back on tall heels to reveal @vhab49_PE straddling @ChebyshevII PE, both attempting to choke the other.
> 
> “They had all the questions written down!” @Spickett said, gesturing with their beautifully manicured hand, “And they were friends with @Will.I.Am in high school!  They definitely did not disclose that during the on-boarding process!” They wailed, stepping back further when @leggo PE hobbled over in their own heels, hair in a staggeringly high beehive hairdo, only to wince as the beige platform crushed down on @ChebyshevII PE’s shoulder in an attempt to help.
> 
> @ChebyshevII PE released @vhab49_PE with a yelp and attempted to squirm out from their grip, unaware that their movements mirrored that of a spawning Atlantic salmon returning to its birthplace.
> 
> @blybrook PE let out a huge roar as they charged the group, massive bulk pushing through the others they weren’t interested in and burying their huge incisors into @ChebyshevII PE’s leg.  With a jerk of their head the limb bounced across the room, landing in front of @Will.I.Am, potentially in a show of affection. Without a moment wasted, their large paws came up to land either side of their head effectively covering @ChebyshevII PE’s shrieking face and the other holding their remaining leg down as it kicked and squirmed in a futile attempt to escape.
> 
> The brown bear let out a wet grunt as it dove back in to take a huge chunk out of @ChebyshevII PE’s chest, swallowing the piece of fat and muscle with a gulp and a puff of air from their nostrils.  The cameras were shut off as the search for the delicious liver continued, followed by the soft, snuffled sounds of intestines being nosed out of the way and subsequent victory bites. @blybrook PE paused for a moment to catch their breath, muzzle coated in various body fluids, before the paw that had been on @ChebyshevII PE’s twitching leg was raised to crack back one half of the now-exposed rib cage.
> 
> It was quite a sight to see a bear in a sequined evening wear gown eviscerating a fellow contestant in a love competition.
> 
> @ChebyshevII PE’s lungs attempted to inflate, but only one was able to accomplish that goal; the other only gave a sad hissing sound.  The crunching of bones and muted slurping of bone marrow made for a gory symphony, but @blybrook PE seemed happy...and a happy bear didn’t seem like too bad of a result, to be honest.
> 
> The announcer chuckled nervously. “Maybe we should move onto the next portion of the show with our 16-I mean, 15 amazing contestants!”  The contestants all murmured in agreement and began, cautiously, leaving the room, assuming @blybrook PE would be cleaned up for the group date.  @squaretaper PE could be heard in the background saying, “I knew a bear shouldn’t be on a dating show! Didn’t the Russians teach us anything?”, as they were forced into the next room.
> 
> @ChebyshevII PE was mafia
> 
> The remaining players are:
> 
> @squaretaper PE, @jean15paul_PE, @blybrook PE, @Roarbark, @chart94, @txjennah PE, @leggo PE, @tj_PE, @NikR_PE, @Spickett, @LyceeFruit, @RBHeadge PE, @vhab49_PE, @MadamPirate, and @Audi driver, P.E.
> 
> The final vote was:
> 
> 6 @ChebyshevII PE
> 
> 3 @Spickett
> 
> 1 @blybrook PE
> 
> 1 @squaretaper PE


She is too good at this!!


----------



## leggo PE

Hahaha, excellent write-up, @JayKay PE! And yay townies, we got one of them dirty mafia!!


----------



## User1

I really hope I find love before I get ded


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

*checks wedding ring*

*surveys surroundings*

*checks wedding ring again*


----------



## txjennah PE

Hahaha yasssssss!!!! This is your goriest yet @JayKay PE


----------



## JayKay PE

chart94 said:


> She is too good at this!!


I simply try my best.


----------



## JayKay PE

Will.I.Am said:


> *checks wedding ring*
> 
> *surveys surroundings*
> 
> *checks wedding ring again*


...I mean, think of it this way?  Guaranteed not to be written up/killed by JK?


----------



## SaltySteve PE

chart94 said:


> I vote for @Spickett @JayKay PE


That's suspiciously early to vote for me isn't it?  What's your reasoning?


----------



## JayKay PE

“Okay, okay!  Who’s ready for romance!”  The announcer said, twirling around to face the contestants, who were starting to wonder if this was even a legit dating show.  “Time for our 16-wait-“  Their plastic-face forced itself into a frown as they counted the bodies in evening gowns once again, excepting @blybrook PE (it had been deemed safer to hose them down and remove the ripped gown due to family values in the viewership). 

“We said 16, right?”  They asked one of the production crew, who shrugged and kept eating their doughnut.  “We’re missing one.  Jesus, will you people never get this right?”  The announcer huffed, throwing their rhinestone-encrusted microphone to the floor and stomping off to their sectioned-off area of the set. 

Eventually, an older janitor came in and said, “Yeah, I found ‘em.  Stuffed in a bathroom can with a bathing suit stuffed in their mouth.  Was I supposed to tell you people about that?  I thought it was just part of the game you weirdos play.”

As the other contestants crammed themselves into the single stall bathroom to weep over (or silently confirm) @squaretaper PE’s body, @Will.I.Am milled nervously near the buffet table, wondering if they ate something they would be trapped here the rest of the mortal life.

@squaretaper PE was killed by the mafia last night.

The remaining players are:

@jean15paul_PE, @blybrook PE, @Roarbark, @chart94, @txjennah PE, @leggo PE, @tj_PE, @NikR_PE, @Spickett, @LyceeFruit, @RBHeadge PE, @vhab49_PE, @MadamPirate, and @Audi driver, P.E.


----------



## User1

does the buffet table have baked goods? 

also, @squaretaper PE - we told you not to eat those damn swimsuits, you weirdo


----------



## txjennah PE

Ok I have a report due today so am gonna get my vote out of the way early - @JayKay PE I vote for @MadamPirate. Clearly people must have known something was up with @ChebyshevII PE to change their votes at the last minute, but she didn't and kept hers on a townie. I think she was trying to protect @ChebyshevII PE.


----------



## JayKay PE

Current vote:

1 @Spickett (chart)

1 @MadamPirate (txj)


----------



## DLD PE




----------



## RBHeadge PE

Daily analysis. I writing from the viewpoint on a neutral third party observer with hindsight (as we know it now) and not one that is omnipotent.

There are few things we can learn from last night’s vote, knowing that cheb is mafia. Let’s start with the sequence as it existed a little after 9:00 PM est.

The vote was tied Spickett 3 (tj, lycee, leggo), Square 3 (cheb, madam, spickett); I will leave out the vote for me and bly, as they are irrelevant going forward.


vhab voted for cheb: Spickett 3 (tj, lycee, leggo), Square 3 (cheb, madam, spickett), cheb 1 (vhab). This is a “safe vote” so no firm conclusions can be drawn

txjenneh voted for cheb. Spickett 3 (tj, lycee, leggo), Square 3 (cheb, madam, spickett), cheb 2 (vhab, txjen). This is a “safe vote” so no firm conclusions can be drawn

RB voted for cheb. Three way tie Spickett 3 (tj, lycee, leggo), Square 3 (cheb, madam, spickett), cheb 3 (vhab, txjen, rb). This now threatens a mafia – implying Rb is not-mafia

Cheb changes vote to spickett. Spickett 4 (tj, lycee, leggo, cheb), Square 2 (madam, spickett), cheb 3 (vhab, txjen, rb). This move says a lot. First that square is not mafia (confirmed by nightkill), nor* is spickett. It’s possible square is mafia and cheb changed his vote to save himself, but the circumstances around this seem slim.

 Spickett votes for cheb.  Spickett 4 (tj, lycee, leggo,cheb), cheb 4 (vhab, txjen, rb, spickett). This could have been a retaliatory vote, or an self-saving vote. Hence the * above as it _could_ be two mafia  just trying to make it 50/50 against each other near the end of the round.

Leggo changes vote to cheb. Spickett 4 (tj, lycee, leggo,cheb), cheb 5 (vhab, txjen, rb, spickett, leggo). This is the tie breaker. Shows the leggo, except in * above, is not mafia.

Further votes are irrelevant for drawing firm conclusions.

Votes 2-7 all happened in quick succession.

One day 2, jean voted for cheb, but this was a “safe vote” so we can’t draw firm conclusions.

Tl;dr

Not mafia:

RB

 


Very Likely not mafia:

Leggo, spickett

 


implied not mafia, but can’t confirm:

vhab, txjen

 


leaning not mafia, but can’t confirm:

bly, jean

 


Everyone else:

?


----------



## User1

Spickett said:


> That's suspiciously early to vote for me isn't it?  What's your reasoning?


not related to your question but i see you like bourbon. we can be friends.


----------



## DLD PE

Lycee....people still aren't talking about Lycee...


----------



## SaltySteve PE

tj_PE said:


> not related to your question but i see you like bourbon. we can be friends.


I talked a friend into bringing back a bottle of Blantons Gold edition from Germany that I'm trying to find an excuse to open. If...no, when I pass this damn test I might just do that.


----------



## SaltySteve PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Everyone else:
> 
> ?


This is the part that scares me.... Mafia lurkers


----------



## DLD PE

I love KY bourbons, but I can't bring myself to buy them because they're from, well, KY.

I love Jack Daniels, but it's a bit pricey so I like to find less expensive alternatives that taste good enough that you don't necessarily have to mix with soda (Coke is my choice) to enjoy it.

I went on a Coopers Craft kick a couple of years ago.  Right now "Ten High" is great for the price.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Not voting doesn't mean much the first day or two. Occams razor suggests that RL gets in the way of voting. Plus some players just won't vote when they don't have anything to go on, or personal interested in doing something. For instance, I rarely vote on day 1.

Abstentions in later votes _might_  imply something under the right circumstances.


----------



## JayKay PE

Welp, back to the WTTS thread to keep people from getting hysterical again.


----------



## DLD PE

My wife is getting more hysterical than me waiting for the results.

Last night she said, "Can't you just write or call the NCEES to ask?"  

I was like, "Who have you been talking to?  Have you been on WTTS?"


----------



## chart94 PE

Spickett said:


> That's suspiciously early to vote for me isn't it?  What's your reasoning?


Listen other Rick, I don’t trust the council of Ricks and you have been linked to them


----------



## DLD PE

chart94 said:


> Listen other Rick, I don’t trust the council of Ricks and you have been linked to them


Oooh drama.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

I'm sorry guys, I'm an asshole who got distracted by cat barf and cookies last night.


----------



## SaltySteve PE

MEtoEE said:


> I love KY bourbons, but I can't bring myself to buy them because they're from, well, KY.
> 
> I love Jack Daniels, but it's a bit pricey so I like to find less expensive alternatives that taste good enough that you don't necessarily have to mix with soda (Coke is my choice) to enjoy it.
> 
> I went on a Coopers Craft kick a couple of years ago.  Right now "Ten High" is great for the price.


Check out Lonehand. From what an employee told me at Total Wine the main distiller worked at JD and left to make a clone. The bottle looks almost identical and the whisky is pretty similar.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Spickett said:


> Check out Lonehand. From what an employee told me at Total Wine the main distiller worked at JD and left to make a clone. The bottle looks almost identical and the whisky is pretty similar.
> 
> View attachment 15171


"It's the water tha makes it special." - Jeb, my tour gide at the JD disillery.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

JayKay PE said:


> “18 beautiful contestants.
> 
> “18 wonderful dates.
> 
> “18-"
> 
> The announcer paused when they noticed the frantic waving of a stage hand and the frowning director, who kept making aggressive cut motions across their neck.  Their eyes slowly traveled to the vacant spots that had been filled by large, potted ferns and not thoroughly eligible participants.
> 
> “Did I say 18?  I meant 16!” They ignored the director face-palming and soldiered on, “16 beautiful contestants here to fight for the hand of our eligible lover for this season of ‘Will you be my EB lover?  Let’s meet this seasons lucky eligible: @Will.I.Am!!!!”
> 
> “I am married.”
> 
> “They are so excited to be here!”
> 
> “Very happily married.”
> 
> “SO EXCITED TO BE HERE.” The announcer enunciated, eyes widening in a firm, but silent, ‘shut the fuck up, you were living on the street before this show’, before they turned back to the 16 participants who were all wearing the same low-cut, crimson red, evening gown.  The amount of hair present would obviously need to be removed in post-editing and well as some of the...questionable tattoos.
> 
> “Let’s introduce some of our wonderful contestants who will be competing to win your heart!”
> 
> “...we’ve been in a relationship for a very long time?” Questioned @Will.I.Am, beginning to wonder if maybe they weren’t married as their chair turned to face the cornucopia of carnal opportunity presented ever so tantalizingly in front of them.
> 
> “@blybrook PE is a bear.  Figuratively and literally,” A flash of hairy, well-sculpted, thigh and then a guttural grunt as the 8-foot tall bear sat back on its haunches. “They love long hikes, fishing, and taking long naps!”
> 
> “@tj_PE, a repeat contestant, has decided that life in the ballet studio wasn’t exciting enough for them!  In their search for eternal love they’ve discovered a deep-rooted enjoyment of rodeos and riding bucking cowfolk!”  A yee-haw was said by the person who had been transformed into a...thing of country glory.
> 
> “Our next contestant we’ll be introducing this round is @RBHeadge PE.  A very mysterious individual, they seem to spend copious amounts of time swimming laps.”  More sculpted thigh was again flashed, caught on camera for the viewers back home but strangely hairless and damp looking.  “It’s almost like they’re part fish or something!” The announcer joked, laughing uncomfortably at the sustained eye contact from @RBHeadge PE.
> 
> The awkward pause between the announcer and the contestant was recorded and, ultimately, left in the episode.
> 
> Clearing their throat awkwardly, the announcer turned back to @Will.I.Am.  “These lucky contestants will be the first to be interviewed in the classic ‘Dating Game’ format before we move onto group, and then, individual meetings.”  Eyebrows were wiggled in a highly lascivious manner. “I’m sure we’re all excited about those, eh?”
> 
> @Will.I.Am looked blankly into the camera, frightened by determined to see this true.  Maybe they had their significant other captured in a different castle.
> 
> As they were debating how exactly they had been brought to the studio (drugs?) the three contestants walked over.  Well, @tj_PE walked with dancer-like grace, @RBHeadge PE left puddles behind them, and @blybrook PE lumbered in a halting serpentine until they reached the one chair with a large trout on it.  With the three “lucky” contestants situated, the announcer moved over to @Will.I.Am and shoved a stack of cards into their hand.
> 
> “Uh, oh-” they shuffled through the cards, clearing their throat, “Um, what’s your idea of a romantic evening?  I know mine is when my wife and I are able to rel-” @Will.I.Am was cut off when the camera swung away and the announcer elbowed them in the throat.
> 
> @tj_PEs reply wasn’t heard due to the coughing from @Will.I.Am, usually the result from blunt force trauma.  @blybrook PE gave a series of grunts before resuming to tear into the carcass of the fish, seemingly oblivious to the disgust, and fear, in @RBHeadge PE’s eyes as bits of cold flesh were scattered on the floor and their matching outfits.
> 
> “Um, as @blybrook PE said,” @RBHeadge PE said when the announcer gestured at them to answer the question.
> 
> Slapping their hand to their forehead, the announcer plastered on a fake smile as the camera panned back to them.  “Okay! First group down, let’s see what our other fantastic contestants have to say to win-”
> 
> There was a cut off scream from where the others had been congregating, some of them stumbling back on tall heels to reveal @vhab49_PE straddling @ChebyshevII PE, both attempting to choke the other.
> 
> “They had all the questions written down!” @Spickett said, gesturing with their beautifully manicured hand, “And they were friends with @Will.I.Am in high school!  They definitely did not disclose that during the on-boarding process!” They wailed, stepping back further when @leggo PE hobbled over in their own heels, hair in a staggeringly high beehive hairdo, only to wince as the beige platform crushed down on @ChebyshevII PE’s shoulder in an attempt to help.
> 
> @ChebyshevII PE released @vhab49_PE with a yelp and attempted to squirm out from their grip, unaware that their movements mirrored that of a spawning Atlantic salmon returning to its birthplace.
> 
> @blybrook PE let out a huge roar as they charged the group, massive bulk pushing through the others they weren’t interested in and burying their huge incisors into @ChebyshevII PE’s leg.  With a jerk of their head the limb bounced across the room, landing in front of @Will.I.Am, potentially in a show of affection. Without a moment wasted, their large paws came up to land either side of their head effectively covering @ChebyshevII PE’s shrieking face and the other holding their remaining leg down as it kicked and squirmed in a futile attempt to escape.
> 
> The brown bear let out a wet grunt as it dove back in to take a huge chunk out of @ChebyshevII PE’s chest, swallowing the piece of fat and muscle with a gulp and a puff of air from their nostrils.  The cameras were shut off as the search for the delicious liver continued, followed by the soft, snuffled sounds of intestines being nosed out of the way and subsequent victory bites. @blybrook PE paused for a moment to catch their breath, muzzle coated in various body fluids, before the paw that had been on @ChebyshevII PE’s twitching leg was raised to crack back one half of the now-exposed rib cage.
> 
> It was quite a sight to see a bear in a sequined evening wear gown eviscerating a fellow contestant in a love competition.
> 
> @ChebyshevII PE’s lungs attempted to inflate, but only one was able to accomplish that goal; the other only gave a sad hissing sound.  The crunching of bones and muted slurping of bone marrow made for a gory symphony, but @blybrook PE seemed happy...and a happy bear didn’t seem like too bad of a result, to be honest.
> 
> The announcer chuckled nervously. “Maybe we should move onto the next portion of the show with our 16-I mean, 15 amazing contestants!”  The contestants all murmured in agreement and began, cautiously, leaving the room, assuming @blybrook PE would be cleaned up for the group date.  @squaretaper PE could be heard in the background saying, “I knew a bear shouldn’t be on a dating show! Didn’t the Russians teach us anything?”, as they were forced into the next room.
> 
> @ChebyshevII PE was mafia
> 
> The remaining players are:
> 
> @squaretaper PE, @jean15paul_PE, @blybrook PE, @Roarbark, @chart94, @txjennah PE, @leggo PE, @tj_PE, @NikR_PE, @Spickett, @LyceeFruit, @RBHeadge PE, @vhab49_PE, @MadamPirate, and @Audi driver, P.E.
> 
> The final vote was:
> 
> 6 @ChebyshevII PE
> 
> 3 @Spickett
> 
> 1 @blybrook PE
> 
> 1 @squaretaper PE


I'm glad Cheb was mafia, I would have felt bad instigating the death of a fellow townie.


----------



## User1

masterson's 10 year rye is my go-to but i mostly drink local @Spickett and @MEtoEE


----------



## User1

OBVIOUSLY i know that's not bourbon. but i like both. just prefer rye for my OFs


----------



## DLD PE

tj_PE said:


> OBVIOUSLY i know that's not bourbon. but i like both. just prefer rye for my OFs


I like a good rye once in a while.  I mix things up between rum, whiskey, beer and wine depending on my mood.  The Jack Daniels rye version is pretty good.


----------



## DLD PE

For some odd reason I can't explain, ever since we went to the JD distillery years ago (my wife and I only live an hour away), my wife CANNOT drink JD, but she can sip/drink moonshine and just about every other bourbon/whiskey out there.   But she's never liked JD ever since walking into the fermenting rooms.  She said that sour mash fermenting smell nauseated her.  But for some reason no other whiskey bothers her.  So whenever I buy JD I just drink it myself.


----------



## DLD PE

Btw I still think @LyceeFruit is a mafia member.


----------



## User1

MEtoEE said:


> For some odd reason I can't explain, ever since we went to the JD distillery years ago (my wife and I only live an hour away), my wife CANNOT drink JD, but she can sip/drink moonshine and just about every other bourbon/whiskey out there.   But she's never liked JD ever since walking into the fermenting rooms.  She said that sour mash fermenting smell nauseated her.  But for some reason no other whiskey bothers her.  So whenever I buy JD I just drink it myself.


we went to teeling when we were in dublin - i brought back a single malt that i'm rationing!


----------



## blybrook PE

JayKay PE said:


> “18 beautiful contestants.
> “18 wonderful dates.
> “18-"
> The announcer paused when they noticed the frantic waving of a stage hand and the frowning director, who kept making aggressive cut motions across their neck.  Their eyes slowly traveled to the vacant spots that had been filled by large, potted ferns and not thoroughly eligible participants.
> “Did I say 18?  I meant 16!” They ignored the director face-palming and soldiered on, “16 beautiful contestants here to fight for the hand of our eligible lover for this season of ‘Will you be my EB lover?  Let’s meet this seasons lucky eligible: [mention=36967]Will.I.Am[/mention]!!!!”
> “I am married.”
> “They are so excited to be here!”
> “Very happily married.”
> “SO EXCITED TO BE HERE.” The announcer enunciated, eyes widening in a firm, but silent, ‘shut the fuck up, you were living on the street before this show’, before they turned back to the 16 participants who were all wearing the same low-cut, crimson red, evening gown.  The amount of hair present would obviously need to be removed in post-editing and well as some of the...questionable tattoos.
> “Let’s introduce some of our wonderful contestants who will be competing to win your heart!”
> “...we’ve been in a relationship for a very long time?” Questioned [mention=36967]Will.I.Am[/mention], beginning to wonder if maybe they weren’t married as their chair turned to face the cornucopia of carnal opportunity presented ever so tantalizingly in front of them.
> “[mention=17466]blybrook PE[/mention] is a bear.  Figuratively and literally,” A flash of hairy, well-sculpted, thigh and then a guttural grunt as the 8-foot tall bear sat back on its haunches. “They love long hikes, fishing, and taking long naps!”
> “[mention=32589]tj_PE[/mention], a repeat contestant, has decided that life in the ballet studio wasn’t exciting enough for them!  In their search for eternal love they’ve discovered a deep-rooted enjoyment of rodeos and riding bucking cowfolk!”  A yee-haw was said by the person who had been transformed into a...thing of country glory.
> “Our next contestant we’ll be introducing this round is [mention=29045]RBHeadge PE[/mention].  A very mysterious individual, they seem to spend copious amounts of time swimming laps.”  More sculpted thigh was again flashed, caught on camera for the viewers back home but strangely hairless and damp looking.  “It’s almost like they’re part fish or something!” The announcer joked, laughing uncomfortably at the sustained eye contact from [mention=29045]RBHeadge PE[/mention].
> The awkward pause between the announcer and the contestant was recorded and, ultimately, left in the episode.
> Clearing their throat awkwardly, the announcer turned back to [mention=36967]Will.I.Am[/mention].  “These lucky contestants will be the first to be interviewed in the classic ‘Dating Game’ format before we move onto group, and then, individual meetings.”  Eyebrows were wiggled in a highly lascivious manner. “I’m sure we’re all excited about those, eh?”
> [mention=36967]Will.I.Am[/mention] looked blankly into the camera, frightened by determined to see this true.  Maybe they had their significant other captured in a different castle.
> As they were debating how exactly they had been brought to the studio (drugs?) the three contestants walked over.  Well, [mention=32589]tj_PE[/mention] walked with dancer-like grace, [mention=29045]RBHeadge PE[/mention] left puddles behind them, and [mention=17466]blybrook PE[/mention] lumbered in a halting serpentine until they reached the one chair with a large trout on it.  With the three “lucky” contestants situated, the announcer moved over to [mention=36967]Will.I.Am[/mention] and shoved a stack of cards into their hand.
> “Uh, oh-” they shuffled through the cards, clearing their throat, “Um, what’s your idea of a romantic evening?  I know mine is when my wife and I are able to rel-” [mention=36967]Will.I.Am[/mention] was cut off when the camera swung away and the announcer elbowed them in the throat.
> [mention=32589]tj_PE[/mention]s reply wasn’t heard due to the coughing from [mention=36967]Will.I.Am[/mention], usually the result from blunt force trauma.  [mention=17466]blybrook PE[/mention] gave a series of grunts before resuming to tear into the carcass of the fish, seemingly oblivious to the disgust, and fear, in [mention=29045]RBHeadge PE[/mention]’s eyes as bits of cold flesh were scattered on the floor and their matching outfits.
> “Um, as [mention=17466]blybrook PE[/mention] said,” [mention=29045]RBHeadge PE[/mention] said when the announcer gestured at them to answer the question.
> Slapping their hand to their forehead, the announcer plastered on a fake smile as the camera panned back to them.  “Okay! First group down, let’s see what our other fantastic contestants have to say to win-”
> There was a cut off scream from where the others had been congregating, some of them stumbling back on tall heels to reveal [mention=34378]vhab49_PE[/mention] straddling [mention=37212]ChebyshevII PE[/mention], both attempting to choke the other.
> “They had all the questions written down!” [mention=32102]Spickett[/mention] said, gesturing with their beautifully manicured hand, “And they were friends with [mention=36967]Will.I.Am[/mention] in high school!  They definitely did not disclose that during the on-boarding process!” They wailed, stepping back further when [mention=33510]leggo PE[/mention] hobbled over in their own heels, hair in a staggeringly high beehive hairdo, only to wince as the beige platform crushed down on [mention=37212]ChebyshevII PE[/mention]’s shoulder in an attempt to help.
> [mention=37212]ChebyshevII PE[/mention] released [mention=34378]vhab49_PE[/mention] with a yelp and attempted to squirm out from their grip, unaware that their movements mirrored that of a spawning Atlantic salmon returning to its birthplace.
> [mention=17466]blybrook PE[/mention] let out a huge roar as they charged the group, massive bulk pushing through the others they weren’t interested in and burying their huge incisors into [mention=37212]ChebyshevII PE[/mention]’s leg.  With a jerk of their head the limb bounced across the room, landing in front of [mention=36967]Will.I.Am[/mention], potentially in a show of affection. Without a moment wasted, their large paws came up to land either side of their head effectively covering [mention=37212]ChebyshevII PE[/mention]’s shrieking face and the other holding their remaining leg down as it kicked and squirmed in a futile attempt to escape.
> The brown bear let out a wet grunt as it dove back in to take a huge chunk out of [mention=37212]ChebyshevII PE[/mention]’s chest, swallowing the piece of fat and muscle with a gulp and a puff of air from their nostrils.  The cameras were shut off as the search for the delicious liver continued, followed by the soft, snuffled sounds of intestines being nosed out of the way and subsequent victory bites. [mention=17466]blybrook PE[/mention] paused for a moment to catch their breath, muzzle coated in various body fluids, before the paw that had been on [mention=37212]ChebyshevII PE[/mention]’s twitching leg was raised to crack back one half of the now-exposed rib cage.
> It was quite a sight to see a bear in a sequined evening wear gown eviscerating a fellow contestant in a love competition.
> [mention=37212]ChebyshevII PE[/mention]’s lungs attempted to inflate, but only one was able to accomplish that goal; the other only gave a sad hissing sound.  The crunching of bones and muted slurping of bone marrow made for a gory symphony, but [mention=17466]blybrook PE[/mention] seemed happy...and a happy bear didn’t seem like too bad of a result, to be honest.
> The announcer chuckled nervously. “Maybe we should move onto the next portion of the show with our 16-I mean, 15 amazing contestants!”  The contestants all murmured in agreement and began, cautiously, leaving the room, assuming [mention=17466]blybrook PE[/mention] would be cleaned up for the group date.  [mention=35378]squaretaper PE[/mention] could be heard in the background saying, “I knew a bear shouldn’t be on a dating show! Didn’t the Russians teach us anything?”, as they were forced into the next room.
> [mention=37212]ChebyshevII PE[/mention] was mafia
> The remaining players are:
> [mention=35378]squaretaper PE[/mention], [mention=37793]jean15paul_PE[/mention], [mention=17466]blybrook PE[/mention], [mention=37885]Roarbark[/mention], [mention=36994]chart94[/mention], [mention=34425]txjennah PE[/mention], [mention=33510]leggo PE[/mention], [mention=32589]tj_PE[/mention], [mention=26395]NikR_PE[/mention], [mention=32102]Spickett[/mention], [mention=36230]LyceeFruit[/mention], [mention=29045]RBHeadge PE[/mention], [mention=34378]vhab49_PE[/mention], [mention=38106]MadamPirate[/mention], and [mention=30597]Audi driver, P.E.[/mention]
> The final vote was:
> 6 [mention=37212]ChebyshevII PE[/mention]
> 3 [mention=32102]Spickett[/mention]
> 1 [mention=17466]blybrook PE[/mention]
> 1 [mention=35378]squaretaper PE[/mention]


Now thats a mauling!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Looks like results may actually be coming out.


----------



## JayKay PE

MEtoEE said:


> My wife is getting more hysterical than me waiting for the results.
> 
> Last night she said, "Can't you just write or call the NCEES to ask?"
> 
> I was like, "Who have you been talking to?  Have you been on WTTS?"


Please write to NCEES.  Send by horse.  Wait on the porch, looking longingly over the prairie as a tumbleweed goes...tumbling by.

Then, one night, as you sit in front of the fireplace and darn your single pair of socks for the winter, a knock from the front door.  Could it be?  Who else would come during the darkest of nights? 

You open the door and the mail carrier gives you package.  As you rip into it, barely closing the door, you wail in agony as a ginle sheet of paper falls to the ground.

"Thank you for your letter!  Unfortunately, all NCEES exam results are posted on our website at https://ncees.org/,  Please feel free to log into your account that was used for exam registration to check your status.  Please be aware, results take 8-10 weeks to be posted!"


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

MEtoEE said:


> Btw I still think @LyceeFruit is a mafia member.


well you've been ded'd and don't get a vote.

i'm not mafia btw, just a townie with the cutest dog evah


----------



## SaltySteve PE

Yall may not have to vote on me tonight if I die of a stroke waiting on results....


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

MEtoEE said:


> For some odd reason I can't explain, ever since we went to the JD distillery years ago (my wife and I only live an hour away), my wife CANNOT drink JD, but she can sip/drink moonshine and just about every other bourbon/whiskey out there.   But she's never liked JD ever since walking into the fermenting rooms.  She said that sour mash fermenting smell nauseated her.  But for some reason no other whiskey bothers her.  So whenever I buy JD I just drink it myself.


Sounds like a good way to keep it all for yourself.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

I missed the party last night. Sorry, life.

I keep hoping to find my name in the story, but apparently @JayKay PE doesn't like me. LOL, joking. I know you gotta write where the inspiration takes you. Your physical description of @Audi driver, P.E. in the first writeup still haunts me. 

Does anyone have anything better to go on than who voted for townies? I know it doesn't confirm anything, but I got nothing so far. 

Also coffee...


----------



## DLD PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> I missed the party last night. Sorry, life.
> 
> I keep hoping to find my name in the story, but apparently @JayKay PE doesn't like me. LOL, joking. I know you gotta write where the inspiration takes you. Your physical description of @Audi driver, P.E. in the first writeup still haunts me.
> 
> Does anyone have anything better to go on than who voted for townies? I know it doesn't confirm anything, but I got nothing so far.
> 
> Also coffee...


I'm definitely needing more than coffee at the moment  (waiting on results)


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

JayKay PE said:


> Current vote:
> 
> 3 @Spickett(tj, lycee, chebs)
> 
> 1 @blybrook PE (square)
> 
> 1 @squaretaper PE (madam)
> 
> 6 @ChebyshevII PE (vhab, txj, rbh, spickett, leggo, bly)


Lame. You know, by repeatedly not counting my vote, you have influenced the voting. I refuse to play further.


----------



## chart94 PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Daily analysis. I writing from the viewpoint on a neutral third party observer with hindsight (as we know it now) and not one that is omnipotent.
> 
> There are few things we can learn from last night’s vote, knowing that cheb is mafia. Let’s start with the sequence as it existed a little after 9:00 PM est.
> 
> The vote was tied Spickett 3 (tj, lycee, leggo), Square 3 (cheb, madam, spickett); I will leave out the vote for me and bly, as they are irrelevant going forward.
> 
> 
> vhab voted for cheb: Spickett 3 (tj, lycee, leggo), Square 3 (cheb, madam, spickett), cheb 1 (vhab). This is a “safe vote” so no firm conclusions can be drawn
> 
> 
> txjenneh voted for cheb. Spickett 3 (tj, lycee, leggo), Square 3 (cheb, madam, spickett), cheb 2 (vhab, txjen). This is a “safe vote” so no firm conclusions can be drawn
> 
> 
> RB voted for cheb. Three way tie Spickett 3 (tj, lycee, leggo), Square 3 (cheb, madam, spickett), cheb 3 (vhab, txjen, rb). This now threatens a mafia – implying Rb is not-mafia
> 
> 
> Cheb changes vote to spickett. Spickett 4 (tj, lycee, leggo, cheb), Square 2 (madam, spickett), cheb 3 (vhab, txjen, rb). This move says a lot. First that square is not mafia (confirmed by nightkill), nor* is spickett. It’s possible square is mafia and cheb changed his vote to save himself, but the circumstances around this seem slim.
> 
> 
> Spickett votes for cheb.  Spickett 4 (tj, lycee, leggo,cheb), cheb 4 (vhab, txjen, rb, spickett). This could have been a retaliatory vote, or an self-saving vote. Hence the * above as it _could_ be two mafia  just trying to make it 50/50 against each other near the end of the round.
> 
> 
> Leggo changes vote to cheb. Spickett 4 (tj, lycee, leggo,cheb), cheb 5 (vhab, txjen, rb, spickett, leggo). This is the tie breaker. Shows the leggo, except in * above, is not mafia.
> 
> 
> Further votes are irrelevant for drawing firm conclusions.
> 
> 
> Votes 2-7 all happened in quick succession.
> 
> One day 2, jean voted for cheb, but this was a “safe vote” so we can’t draw firm conclusions.
> 
> Tl;dr
> 
> Not mafia:
> 
> RB
> 
> Very Likely not mafia:
> 
> Leggo, spickett
> 
> implied not mafia, but can’t confirm:
> 
> vhab, txjen
> 
> leaning not mafia, but can’t confirm:
> 
> bly, jean
> 
> Everyone else:
> 
> ?


I like the analysis but with a bigger group, I am expecting more mafia. Hence, I believe that a mafia member may vote for another mafia member to make an appearance as being a townie, thus gaining the trust of the other townies while quietly taking out the town. I would be hesitant this early in the game to confirm not mafia because of this. I also may be going to deep...


----------



## DLD PE

chart94 said:


> I like the analysis but with a bigger group, I am expecting more mafia. Hence, I believe that a mafia member may vote for another mafia member to make an appearance as being a townie, thus gaining the trust of the other townies while quietly taking out the town. I would be hesitant this early in the game to confirm not mafia because of this. I also may be going to deep...


Spoken like a true mafia member....


----------



## chart94 PE

MEtoEE said:


> Spoken like a true mafia member....


No just a townie trying to help out my fellow contestants, even though i looked the best in the red cut..


----------



## User1

chart94 said:


> I also may be going to deep...


TW(hw)SS


----------



## User1

chart94 said:


> No just a townie trying to help out my fellow contestants, even though i looked the best in the red cut..


FIGHT ME


----------



## DLD PE

I just got back from the UPS store.  Some random person is getting a random gift from our house.

Meanwhile my wife is texting me asking if I've seen her curling iron....


----------



## JayKay PE

MEtoEE said:


> I just got back from the UPS store.  Some random person is getting a random gift from our house.
> 
> Meanwhile my wife is texting me asking if I've seen her curling iron....


...I'd keep your hand at the level of your eyes tonight, just in case.


----------



## JayKay PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> I missed the party last night. Sorry, life.
> 
> I keep hoping to find my name in the story, but apparently @JayKay PE doesn't like me. LOL, joking. I know you gotta write where the inspiration takes you. Your physical description of @Audi driver, P.E. in the first writeup still haunts me.
> 
> Does anyone have anything better to go on than who voted for townies? I know it doesn't confirm anything, but I got nothing so far.
> 
> Also coffee...


Usually I go to bed by 9pm during the week, tbh, since I wake up at 5am.  Since voting closes at 10pm, and everyone does last minute voting, I kinda can't start writing until maybe 10:15ish.  Then I got to plan it out/make sure I'm not making people think so-and-so is mafia and/or townie, because it's supposed to be fun narrative but I think people thought I was saying who was who?  I'll try to put you in the next round (but you've gots to vote!).


----------



## JayKay PE

Audi driver said:


> Lame. You know, by repeatedly not counting my vote, you have influenced the voting. I refuse to play further.


Oh I'm sorry, sir, are you playing?

I got distracted by your muscular thigh and beautiful lip gloss.


----------



## chart94 PE

tj_PE said:


> FIGHT ME


BRING IT!! I’ll take these high heels if I swear! (Pulls off hoop earrings)


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

JayKay PE said:


> Oh I'm sorry, sir, are you playing?
> 
> I got distracted by your muscular thigh and beautiful lip gloss.


Nope. Doesn't matter.


----------



## JayKay PE

Current vote:

1 @Spickett (chart)

1 @MadamPirate (txj)

1 @Audi driver, P.E. (jaykay)


----------



## SaltySteve PE

JayKay PE said:


> Current vote:
> 
> 1 @Audi driver, P.E. (jaykay)


Wait...wha?


----------



## NikR_PE

Totally missed the crazy voting last night. Looks like the cop investigated the right person. I am just a regular (townie) contestant who had been throwing up last couple days to fit into my sexy dress. Should be able to vote tonight. Not sure how that will go with the results coming out.

BTW the stomach flu seems to have passed and we are all better now. And on the plus side i lost 4 lbs.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Spickett said:


> Yall may not have to vote on me tonight if I die of a stroke waiting on results....


same


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

@JayKay PE i vote for @Audi driver, P.E.. the gams are too scandalous


----------



## blybrook PE

Spickett said:


> Wait...wha?


The suicidal player is getting voted off by the round mod...


----------



## Roarbark

txjennah PE said:


> Ok I have a report due today so am gonna get my vote out of the way early - @JayKay PE I vote for @MadamPirate. Clearly people must have known something was up with @ChebyshevII PE to change their votes at the last minute, but she didn't and kept hers on a townie. I think she was trying to protect @ChebyshevII PE.


To be fair, I have no idea why everyone changed to cheb either... @JayKay PE i vote for...

In other news, apparently it has begun...


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Roarbark said:


> To be fair, I have no idea why everyone changed to cheb either... @JayKay PE i vote for...
> 
> In other news, apparently it has begun...


I'm tryna figure out who to vote for today and I'm too dang preoccupied.


----------



## JayKay PE

Current vote:

1 @Spickett (chart)

1 @MadamPirate (txj)

1 @Audi driver, P.E. (jaykay)

1 @Audi driver, P.E. (audi)

1 @Audi driver, P.E. (lycee)


----------



## DLD PE

@JayKay PE I vote for @LyceeFruit


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

MEtoEE said:


> @JayKay PE I vote for @LyceeFruit


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

MEtoEE said:


> @JayKay PE I vote for @LyceeFruit


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

MEtoEE said:


> @JayKay PE I vote for @LyceeFruit


----------



## DLD PE

LyceeFruit said:


> View attachment 15300


You're right I can't.  Oops lol


----------



## Roarbark

@JayKay PE I vote for @LyceeFruit for @MEtoEE. 

Lycee, Mafia 2 times in a row?


----------



## Roarbark

MEtoEE said:


> My wife is getting more hysterical than me waiting for the results.
> 
> Last night she said, "Can't you just write or call the NCEES to ask?"
> 
> I was like, "Who have you been talking to?  Have you been on WTTS?"


Aww, she cares  .


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Roarbark said:


> @JayKay PE I vote for @LyceeFruit for @MEtoEE.
> 
> Lycee, 2 times in a row?


2 times in a row?


----------



## DLD PE

Roarbark said:


> Aww, she cares  .


I'm a lucky  man, seriously


----------



## Roarbark

LyceeFruit said:


> 2 times in a row?


Being mafia 2 times in a row   ... Wait, you were mafia last round right? Did I switch timelines here?


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Roarbark said:


> Being mafia 2 times in a row   ... Wait, you were mafia last round right? Did I switch timelines here?


I am not mafia this round


----------



## JayKay PE

Roarbark said:


> @JayKay PE I vote for @LyceeFruit for @MEtoEE.
> 
> Lycee, 2 times in a row?


I...am confused.  Are you voting for Lycee? or Me2?  Who is dead, but we can always kick a dead horse here at EB!


----------



## Roarbark

JayKay PE said:


> I...am confused.  Are you voting for Lycee? or Me2?  Who is dead, but we can always kick a dead horse here at EB!


I am voting for Lycee, one of my favorite fruits, and  "woodchipped voice of reason" in Me2's stead, since he's dead and tried to vote. My way of apologizing for siccing the mob on him. 

Might change depending on future votes though. 

@LyceeFruit: "I am not mafia this round" Prove it!


----------



## JayKay PE

Current vote:

1 @Spickett (chart)

1 @MadamPirate (txj)

1 @LyceeFruit (roar)

1 @Audi driver, P.E. (jaykay)

1 @Audi driver, P.E. (audi)

1 @Audi driver, P.E. (lycee)


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Roarbark said:


> I am voting for Lycee, one of my favorite fruits, and  "woodchipped voice of reason" in Me2's stead, since he's dead and tried to vote. My way of apologizing for siccing the mob on him.
> 
> Might change depending on future votes though.
> 
> @LyceeFruit: "I am not mafia this round" Prove it!


At least this time I can't die by woodchipper, but I'm not mafia!


----------



## Roarbark

LyceeFruit said:


> At least this time I can't die by woodchipper, but I'm not mafia!


Enter: EB Dating Game Round 3, the sexy lumberjack look.


----------



## txjennah PE

Roarbark said:


> To be fair, I have no idea why everyone changed to cheb either... @JayKay PE i vote for...
> 
> In other news, apparently it has begun...


Lol I was just tagging along with vhab but figured once everyone started changing their votes, there must have been a reason!


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

I can't decide if @Audi driver, P.E. trying to quit and being suicidal is just because he's cantankerous or if it's a diversion tactic.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

But @JayKay PE knows who is mafia as the mod, so my guess is that she wouldn't engage if he was mafia because she wouldn't want to risk influencing the game. #overthinking


----------



## JayKay PE

Roarbark said:


> Enter: EB Dating Game Round 3, the sexy lumberjack look.


I was thinking ax-throwing date, but flannel and chest hair is a look.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam thread is closed, but I feel compelled to post somewhere that: I'm about to leave the office for the last time this year. Flew by fast! Telework day tomorrow and I'm out!


----------



## DLD PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> spam thread is closed, but I feel compelled to post somewhere that: I'm about to leave the office for the last time this year. Flew by fast! Telework day tomorrow and I'm out!


Good luck in all your endeavors!


----------



## blybrook PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> spam thread is closed, but I feel compelled to post somewhere that: I'm about to leave the office for the last time this year. Flew by fast! Telework day tomorrow and I'm out!


Enjoy the holidays!


----------



## SaltySteve PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> spam thread is closed, but I feel compelled to post somewhere that: I'm about to leave the office for the last time this year. Flew by fast! Telework day tomorrow and I'm out!


SOOOOO... Are you mafia? Are you going to be back or do we just kill you off now?


----------



## User1

JayKay PE said:


> Current vote:
> 
> 1 @Spickett (chart)
> 
> 1 @MadamPirate (txj)
> 
> 1 @LyceeFruit (roar)
> 
> 1 @Audi driver, P.E. (jaykay)
> 
> 1 @Audi driver, P.E. (audi)
> 
> 1 @Audi driver, P.E. (lycee)


i'm so confused by this?


----------



## DLD PE

tj_PE said:


> i'm so confused by this?


Y'all kill me off and after that don't know who to kill lol.


----------



## User1

MEtoEE said:


> Y'all kill me off and after that don't know who to kill lol.


but like there's 3 separate votes for @Audi driver, P.E. who is pouting and voting for himself, and also jaykay is voting for him and i would like to just see what the real shit is?


----------



## DLD PE

tj_PE said:


> i'm so confused by this?






JayKay PE said:


> Current vote:
> 
> 1 @Spickett (chart)
> 
> 1 @MadamPirate (txj)
> 
> 1 @LyceeFruit (roar)
> 
> 1 @Audi driver, P.E. (jaykay)
> 
> 1 @Audi driver, P.E. (audi)
> 
> 1 @Audi driver, P.E. (lycee)


Y'all kill me off and after that don't know who to kill lol.


----------



## DLD PE

Well that was a "post edit" fail lol.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Spickett said:


> SOOOOO... Are you mafia? Are you going to be back or do we just kill you off now?


I'm not mafia. See analysis above. Vacation starts Saturday. Ill have internet access and will continue playing and helping the town win.


----------



## txjennah PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> spam thread is closed, but I feel compelled to post somewhere that: I'm about to leave the office for the last time this year. Flew by fast! Telework day tomorrow and I'm out!


I'm bummed the spam thread closed so early this cycle, I remember it staying open another day or two.


----------



## DLD PE

txjennah PE said:


> I'm bummed the spam thread closed so early this cycle, I remember it staying open another day or two.


I was enjoying it.  I guess I'm in the "results" thread and this one.

Wow my first "TOP."  Go figure.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

txjennah PE said:


> I'm bummed the spam thread closed so early this cycle, I remember it staying open another day or two.


I guess the NCEES gods thought we did a good job.


----------



## SaltySteve PE

@JayKay PE can we get a list of the remaining players and the current vote? I'm going to do some digging.


----------



## txjennah PE

Spam for everyone still waiting for results, even if you're mafia!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

txjennah PE said:


> Spam for everyone still waiting for results, even if you're mafia!




COME ON, COLORADO


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

txjennah PE said:


> I'm bummed the spam thread closed so early this cycle, I remember it staying open another day or two.


Dawww...and I wanted to get to 22k.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

I legit didn't know I was killed off until just now. Feck.


----------



## User1

I'll be waiting another week prob


----------



## SaltySteve PE

Maybe this is all a huge scam and all the people in the mafia game are getting punk'd with no results.... TN needs to get on the ball.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Daily analysis. I writing from the viewpoint on a neutral third party observer with hindsight (as we know it now) and not one that is omnipotent.
> 
> There are few things we can learn from last night’s vote, knowing that cheb is mafia. Let’s start with the sequence as it existed a little after 9:00 PM est.
> 
> The vote was tied Spickett 3 (tj, lycee, leggo), Square 3 (cheb, madam, spickett); I will leave out the vote for me and bly, as they are irrelevant going forward.
> 
> 
> vhab voted for cheb: Spickett 3 (tj, lycee, leggo), Square 3 (cheb, madam, spickett), cheb 1 (vhab). This is a “safe vote” so no firm conclusions can be drawn
> 
> txjenneh voted for cheb. Spickett 3 (tj, lycee, leggo), Square 3 (cheb, madam, spickett), cheb 2 (vhab, txjen). This is a “safe vote” so no firm conclusions can be drawn
> 
> RB voted for cheb. Three way tie Spickett 3 (tj, lycee, leggo), Square 3 (cheb, madam, spickett), cheb 3 (vhab, txjen, rb). This now threatens a mafia – implying Rb is not-mafia
> 
> Cheb changes vote to spickett. Spickett 4 (tj, lycee, leggo, cheb), Square 2 (madam, spickett), cheb 3 (vhab, txjen, rb). This move says a lot. First that square is not mafia (confirmed by nightkill), nor* is spickett. It’s possible square is mafia and cheb changed his vote to save himself, but the circumstances around this seem slim.
> 
> Spickett votes for cheb.  Spickett 4 (tj, lycee, leggo,cheb), cheb 4 (vhab, txjen, rb, spickett). This could have been a retaliatory vote, or an self-saving vote. Hence the * above as it _could_ be two mafia  just trying to make it 50/50 against each other near the end of the round.
> 
> Leggo changes vote to cheb. Spickett 4 (tj, lycee, leggo,cheb), cheb 5 (vhab, txjen, rb, spickett, leggo). This is the tie breaker. Shows the leggo, except in * above, is not mafia.
> 
> Further votes are irrelevant for drawing firm conclusions.
> 
> Votes 2-7 all happened in quick succession.
> 
> One day 2, jean voted for cheb, but this was a “safe vote” so we can’t draw firm conclusions.
> 
> Tl;dr
> 
> Not mafia:
> 
> RB
> 
> 
> Very Likely not mafia:
> 
> Leggo, spickett
> 
> 
> implied not mafia, but can’t confirm:
> 
> vhab, txjen
> 
> 
> leaning not mafia, but can’t confirm:
> 
> bly, jean
> 
> Everyone else:
> 
> ?


To much non-mafia game talk in here. Back to the winning  
I don't have a lot to go on. RB's analysis seems to make sense. Not sure who to vote for. Also, I don't understand what's going on with Audi, so I'm going to say away from that.

But I'm going to pick someone to get things rolling...


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

@JayKay PE, I'm voting for @LyceeFruit because ¯\_(ツ)_/¯ I picked someone not on RB's list of not mafia.


----------



## SaltySteve PE

chart94 said:


> I vote for @Spickett @JayKay PE


@JayKay PE I'm going to vote to lynch @chart94. 

They pointed the finger at me before you could even tell us if cheby was mafia and I feel like their vote was trying to put the spot light back on me even before we learned the results of the vote.


----------



## JayKay PE

Current vote:

1 @Spickett (chart)

1 @MadamPirate (txj)

1 @LyceeFruit (roar, jp)

1 @Audi driver, P.E. (lycee, audi)


----------



## DLD PE

How come Audi got two votes against him but it only counts as 1 vote?


----------



## leggo PE

@JayKay PE, I am voting for @chart94 in solidarity with @Spickett. This vote is subject to change when and if relevant information comes to light.


----------



## chart94 PE

Spickett said:


> @JayKay PE I'm going to vote to lynch @chart94.
> 
> They pointed the finger at me before you could even tell us if cheby was mafia and I fill like their vote was trying to put the spot light back on me even before we learned the results of the vote.


i messed up the time zones! Im just an innocent townie!


----------



## chart94 PE

@JayKay PE I switch my vote to @LyceeFruit for now that is unless new info comes to light.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

NikR_PE said:


> Totally missed the crazy voting last night. Looks like the cop investigated the right person. I am just a regular (townie) contestant who had been throwing up last couple days to fit into my sexy dress. Should be able to vote tonight. Not sure how that will go with the results coming out.
> 
> BTW the stomach flu seems to have passed and we are all better now. And on the plus side i lost 4 lbs.


I'm not sure what th eproper reaction is to this, so yaay?!? on the weight loss?


----------



## DLD PE

The "results" forum is dead (nothing new reported in last 2 hours) so I'm going to hang around here lol.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

@JayKay PE Imma drink tonight, so voting now, just in case I forget.  I would like to vote for.... @LyceeFruit.  No offence there.  Just coving my eyes nad picking a name.

Subject to change, should I remember to log and do so.


----------



## Roarbark

Why is everyone voting with me now?


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

I picked randomly well that's not true. I picked someone not on @RBHeadge PE's list and I remember @MEtoEE calling @LyceeFruit into question.

I forgot that you had voted for her.

But I had the same reaction when @chart94 voted. Don't follow me. I'm guessing and it looks like collusion. LOL


----------



## txjennah PE

Roarbark said:


> Why is everyone voting with me now?


Do you know something we don't?

I'm keeping my vote unless I get more information otherwise.


----------



## DLD PE

This is more difficult than some of the exam questions.


----------



## JayKay PE

Current vote:

2 @chart94 (spickett, leggo)

1 @MadamPirate (txj)

4 @LyceeFruit (roar, jp, chart, vhab)

2 @Audi driver, P.E. (lycee, audi)


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Ruuuddddeeeee. I'm a townie!


----------



## ChaosMuppetPE

@JayKay PE I vote for @JayKay PE.


----------



## JayKay PE

ChaosMuppetPE said:


> @JayKay PE I vote for @JayKay PE.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Off topic: When did I become seen as an expert on EB? I've gotten a few messages today from people who failed asking me to look at their diagnostic or asking my opinion about them taking a class.

I mean, I am pretty amazing, but they don't know that.


----------



## blybrook PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> Off topic: When did I become seen as an expert on EB? I've gotten a few messages today from people who failed asking me to look at their diagnostic or asking my opinion about them taking a class.
> 
> I mean, I am pretty amazing, but they don't know that.


You help one or two and you start getting a ton of PM's. I have to look through the ones them once or twice a day to answer then spend more time later to really clean them out.


----------



## blybrook PE

I go to lunch and miss a bunch of votes, is there information on Lycee that I'm missing?


----------



## Roarbark

blybrook PE said:


> I go to lunch and miss a bunch of votes, is there information on Lycee that I'm missing?


No, I voted for her in order to give MetoEE his vote (since he's dead and can't vote). Then a whole truckload of people copied me, for reasons I'm unsure of. 

Note Jean said it was random, and didn't realize. Dunno if anyone else said anything...


----------



## blybrook PE

Thanks Roar, I did see something about RB's analysis as well in the thread.

I'll review things before placing a vote, I might join my fellow townies in the mob thinking for today.


----------



## blybrook PE

Before I head home for the day, I best get a vote posted:

@JayKay PE I'm going to vote for @LyceeFruit to support @MEtoEE that was wrongfully lynched on the first day.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Guys, im a townie who is still waiting for their results. Please dont kill me, i need something to distract me tomorrow while I wait. They closed the spam thread on me. I HAVE NOWHERE ELSE TO GO IF YOU KILL ME


----------



## RBHeadge PE

What's the current count? @JayKay PE


----------



## PeeWee

LyceeFruit said:


> Guys, im a townie who is still waiting for their results. Please dont kill me, i need something to distract me tomorrow while I wait. They closed the spam thread on me. I HAVE NOWHERE ELSE TO GO IF YOU KILL ME


Spam thread is currently open. Mods unlocked it!


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

PeeWee said:


> Spam thread is currently open. Mods unlocked it!


I know! I got tagged lots there LOL


----------



## MadamPirate PE

LyceeFruit said:


> I know! I got tagged lots there LOL


Sorrynotsorry


----------



## JayKay PE

Current vote:

2 @chart94 (spickett, leggo)

1 @MadamPirate (txj)

5 @LyceeFruit (roar, jp, chart, vhab, bly)

2 @Audi driver, P.E. (lycee, audi)

Remaining players (because @Spickett asked):

@jean15paul_PE, @blybrook PE, @Roarbark, @chart94, @txjennah PE, @leggo PE, @tj_PE, @NikR_PE, @Spickett, @LyceeFruit, @RBHeadge PE, @vhab49_PE, @MadamPirate, and @Audi driver, P.E.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Ouch guys


----------



## User1

so, if i were you, lycee, i would change my vote to get someone else closer to my number of votes? :dunno:

verrrrrry suspish?


----------



## User1

i'm still observing and contemplating life, sequins, love, and murder.


----------



## NikR_PE

ppl who lynched cheb are voting for different folks. So i am confused.

 @JayKay PE i vote for @chart94


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I got lynched?


----------



## JayKay PE

Current vote:

3 @chart94 (spickett, leggo, nik)

1 @MadamPirate (txj)

5 @LyceeFruit (roar, jp, chart, vhab, bly)

2 @Audi driver, P.E. (lycee, audi)


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

@JayKay PE i switch to @chart94


----------



## DLD PE

LyceeFruit said:


> Guys, im a townie who is still waiting for their results. Please dont kill me, i need something to distract me tomorrow while I wait. They closed the spam thread on me. I HAVE NOWHERE ELSE TO GO IF YOU KILL ME


Ya shoulda been nicer your friends


----------



## SaltySteve PE

MEtoEE said:


> Ya shoulda been nicer your friends


She missed liking one of your pictures from what I heard.


----------



## chart94 PE

Y’all are making a big mistake. I’m telling you I would be suspicious of @LyceeFruit and @NikR_PE


----------



## chart94 PE

They are trying to make the vote close to save a member of the mob aka @LyceeFruit


----------



## JayKay PE

Current vote:

4 @chart94 (spickett, leggo, nik, chart)

1 @MadamPirate (txj)

5 @LyceeFruit (roar, jp, chart, vhab, bly)

1 @Audi driver, P.E. (audi)


----------



## NikR_PE

JayKay PE said:


> Current vote:
> 
> 4 @chart94 (spickett, leggo, nik, chart)
> 
> 1 @MadamPirate (txj)
> 
> 5 @LyceeFruit (roar, jp, chart, vhab, bly)
> 
> 1 @Audi driver, P.E. (audi)


Chart voted for himself?


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

NikR_PE said:


> Chart voted for himself?


Its supposed to me voting for chart


----------



## JayKay PE

NikR_PE said:


> Chart voted for himself?


Apologies.  That was supposed to be lycee.  Updated:

4 @chart94 (spickett, leggo, nik, lycee)

1 @MadamPirate (txj)

5 @LyceeFruit (roar, jp, chart, vhab, bly)

1 @Audi driver, P.E. (audi)


----------



## Roarbark

My good friend passed the PE, on his 4th (3rd?) time taking. Today is a good day.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

@JayKay PE I vote for @txjennah PE because she voted for me.


----------



## JayKay PE

4 @chart94 (spickett, leggo, nik, lycee)

1 @MadamPirate (txj)

1 @txjennah PE (MadamP)

5 @LyceeFruit (roar, jp, chart, vhab, bly)

1 @Audi driver, P.E. (audi)


----------



## User1

@JayKay PEI'm voting for @LyceeFruit


----------



## JayKay PE

4 @chart94 (spickett, leggo, nik, lycee)

1 @MadamPirate (txj)

1 @txjennah PE (MadamP)

6 @LyceeFruit (roar, jp, chart, vhab, bly, tj)

1 @Audi driver, P.E. (audi)


----------



## leggo PE

@JayKay PE, I am removing my vote for @chart94 and recasting it for @Roarbark.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE




----------



## JayKay PE

Current vote:

3 @chart94 (spickett, nik, lycee)

1 @MadamPirate (txj)

1 @txjennah PE (MadamP)

1 @Roarbark (leggo)

6 @LyceeFruit (roar, jp, chart, vhab, bly, tj)

1 @Audi driver, P.E. (audi)


----------



## JayKay PE

*old lady trying to figure out instagrams so I can keep my friends at home updated on what I'm doing*

JK is really bad at social media...


----------



## JayKay PE

Time!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Can i just say this is really hard with this many players?


----------



## User1

MadamPirate said:


> Can i just say this is really hard with this many players?


It really is. I think we should divide lolol


----------



## txjennah PE

Haha yeah it's a bit crazy!  But fun.


----------



## txjennah PE

JayKay PE said:


> *old lady trying to figure out instagrams so I can keep my friends at home updated on what I'm doing*
> 
> JK is really bad at social media...


YOU NEED TO GET INSTAGRAM SO YOU CAN GET APOLLO PUPPY PARTY VIDEOS

YES MA'AM


----------



## txjennah PE

I do this thing where I post videos of my dog doing something shitty like throwing his food all over the floor, set to something like Slayer or Pantera.  He's into heavier music.


----------



## JayKay PE

MadamPirate said:


> Can i just say this is really hard with this many players?


*cries tears as I try to keep track of everything, mafia, players, making sure to write good deaths*

I'm taking a couple round break after this.  I...did not plan this well, especially with 18+ people.  T_T


----------



## MadamPirate PE

tj_PE said:


> It really is. I think we should divide lolol


Wine and cookie baking sorta help.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

JayKay PE said:


> *cries tears as I try to keep track of everything, mafia, players, making sure to write good deaths*
> 
> I'm taking a couple round break after this.  I...did not plan this well, especially with 18+ people.  T_T


I’m sorry! Maybe limit your next round? You’re such a good mod, everyone wants to play!


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Just signed back on. Didn't see any major voting a-ha's. When is the deadline? 

Edit: oh passed


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

JayKay PE said:


> *old lady trying to figure out instagrams so I can keep my friends at home updated on what I'm doing*
> 
> JK is really bad at social media...


----------



## txjennah PE

LyceeFruit said:


> I know! I got tagged lots there LOL


WHATTTT HOW DID I NOT KNOW IT WAS OPEN


----------



## JayKay PE

The group date was more of a forced ‘let’s get to know each other before we stab each other in the back (maybe literally) on camera for the masses entertainment’.  The contestants looked at each other in suspicion as they moved to a different staged area, some of the dresses sounding mysteriously like scales over dried leaves, clawed hands reaching into the hat to grab small slips of paper.  With @blybrook PE still being...a bear, pairing up for charades was slightly easier than expected with the odd number of contestants remaining.

Thus @Will.I.Am found themselves placed in a precarious situation, wondering about his absent wife, but also put in such a path of temptation.  With a deep breath as the contestants moved into place with the cameras following some good-hearted elbow jabs and some, frankly, artistic butterfly blade action, they took their chance.  Quickly turning, they snapped their hands out and snatched the source of their current obsession..

@blybrook PE stiffened awkwardly as @will.i.am’s began to burrow deep into their under coat, ruining the soft underlayer.  This is...not where they thought they would be this morning when they were in the Halal market looking for tahini. The camera turned back to the EB lover and caught on film possibly the only time a bear looked visibly embarrassed and slightly sexually harassed. 

@blybrook PE visibly started sweating as @Will.I.Am scooted their chair closer, their attention now on the pairs who were attempting, what looked like, interpretive dance to describe their favorite movies for @Will.i.Am to guess.

@jean15paul_PE swung around @Roarbark’s waist, adding some unnecessary grinding both front and back, and frowned severely at the guess of ‘Magic Mike’.  The second attempt of silent gesturing resulted in a guess of ‘Showgirls’, which led to @jean15paul_PE wailing and collapsing into @Roarbark's arms, weeping inconsolably.  Apparently, they were attempting to recreate the titular moment of Gene Kelly swinging around a lamp post in joy of a man loving a girl...but instead had created something more soft core due to the fact both were dressed in skimpy bikinis and lightly oiled like grandma’s fried chicken.

The second group involved @leggo PE frantically gesturing and smiling widely with a stoic @Audi driver, P.E., who obviously was not participating as they were now eyeing the director (who had to be somehow making money off of this).  With their mind made up to pursue greener pastures, they promptly walked away, leaving @leggo PE to send multiple rude gestures at their back and stomping off to get a coffee.  

@Will.I.Am guessed ‘The Muppet Christmas Carol’, which was also incorrect.

The last pair chosen to participate in this round was @chart94 and @vhab49_PE, who had been rifling around in the costuming area for a while to find the proper props.  They both emerged bedecked in heavy winter clothing, @vhab49_PE dressed up as a Minnesota cop and @chart94 obviously a person pushed beyond their means and teetering on the edge. The giant wood chipper between them was dusty and old, obviously not been used in a long time.  @vhab49_PE mimed throwing things into the wood chipper, looking on in a feral fear and @chart94 mimed back telling them to stop what they were doing (obviously messing up who was playing what at a vital moment, resulting in an armed officer of the law doing something unmentionable).

“Oh, I’ll get that!”  A perky assistant called, yanking on the frayed extension cord and plugging it into the wall.

Instead of continued silence, the point of charades, the wood chipper sprung to a rattling life.  Literally moments after the blade seemed to snap against old wood and the operating sounds raised in pitch as it struggled to process the uncleared debris.  @chart94 and @vhab49_PE jumped away from the untethered piece of equipment, both having completed their 30-hour OSHA training and knowing they shouldn’t be in the exclusion zone without PPE.

Luckily they had stepped back so quickly, as a literal fountain of blood and chunks of meat flew forth and across the ground in a 3-foot radius.  The drum of blades had chopped whatever was in there, maybe a raccoon, into oblivion. Some pieces of splintered bone glittered from the processed meat under the bright institutional lighting, highlighting the fact that maybe what had been in the wood chipper was a little bigger than expected.

Everyone stared in shock as the wood chipper gave a mechanical whine, just about to overheat, just for a thick blob of something to be released, followed by a torrent of glossy, smoothie-like, red material.  Then the smell hit them, a mix of burning electrical wires and burning meat, coating the tongue and insides of their nostrils that even a 2-hour shower couldn’t wash away. The particles of fat and pulverized tissue created a fine mist that coated everything in the surrounding 25-foot area with a slightly greasy sheen.

“I...didn’t think they’d listen to us when we said the game was going to be hide n’ seek,” someone said meekly from the back of the room, “I...didn’t think anyone would actually choose that movie…it's so...old.”

The director sighed and made sure their umbrella didn’t droop and that the cameras were still covered by the plastic tarps.  This was going to cut into their overheads. Contestants didn’t come cheap.

The announcer, who had just returned from break, sighed and turned back around for more makeup.

“AH!  Fargo!” @Will.I.Am said, finally releasing their grip on @blybrook PE to sit up straight, “Am I right?  Am I right?” They asked the horrified contestants (and @Audi driver, P.E. who somehow had their hand on the director’s arm, ever so gently).

@LyceeFruit was a normal townsperson/contestant

The remaining players are:

@jean15paul_PE, @blybrook PE, @Roarbark, @chart94, @txjennah PE, @leggo PE, @tj_PE, @NikR_PE, @Spickett, @RBHeadge PE, @vhab49_PE, @MadamPirate, and @Audi driver, P.E.

The final vote was:

6 @LyceeFruit

3 @chart94

1 @MadamPirate

1 @txjennah PE

1 @Roarbark

1 @Audi driver, P.E.


----------



## chart94 PE

Damn. Sorry @LyceeFruit the wood chipper was brought back. We NEED TO FIND THE MAFIA MEMBERS!!!


----------



## User1

Shit


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Darn Chebbin’


----------



## txjennah PE

Fuuuck.

But ngl as soon as the wood chipper made an appearance, I laughed. (I'm sorry @LyceeFruit!)


----------



## leggo PE

Ugh, I'm so sorry @LyceeFruit! I couldn't save you.  

We will avenge your death!!


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Ugh. Sorry @LyceeFruit


----------



## blybrook PE

Sorry lycee, the chipper was classic though


----------



## DLD PE

Sorry @LyceeFruit, but you have a friend in the underworld!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

&lt;delete, wrong thread&gt;


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

I TOLD YOU GUYS


----------



## SaltySteve PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> I picked randomly well that's not true. I picked someone not on @RBHeadge PE's list and I remember @MEtoEE calling @LyceeFruit into question.
> 
> I forgot that you had voted for her.
> 
> But I had the same reaction when @chart94 voted. Don't follow me. I'm guessing and it looks like collusion. LOL


It's reeeeeal convenient that Chart jumped on Lycee and then  4 other people decided to follow, essentially pulling their neck off the chopping block and throwing Lycee in their place.


----------



## User1

Spickett said:


> It's reeeeeal convenient that Chart jumped on Lycee and then  4 other people decided to follow, essentially pulling their neck off the chopping block and throwing Lycee in their place.


You sound v suspicious trying real hard to point fingers..... 

I suspected chart much less than lycee so I chose the least convincing townie of the 2 at stake

What about the people who "voted" for someone knowing it wouldn't make a difference? :dunno:


----------



## JayKay PE

Removing @leggo PE from the equation was fairly simple.

They were already angry about not winning charades that while everyone else flocked to @Will.I.Am for the chance of a one-on-one date (or the director’s chair, in @Audi driver, P.E.’s case), @leggo PE moved away to silently contemplate where they went wrong in their life.  Leaving them alone and vulnerable, in a blood-spattered evening gown that was yet to be replaced by hair and makeup.

The killer grinned as they stepped forward from the shadows, ready to make this quick and semi-painless.  Maybe they could stuff the body somewhere a little less conspicuous than a garbage can this time?

As they followed, @leggo PE turned with their eyes narrowed and body falling naturally into a fighting pose.

“Didn’t you overhear my personal bio?  I’m trained in 18-different types of martial arts.”  They smirked and their body leapt into action, a flurry of fists and muted grunts as they forced their would-be attacker backwards.  A jab, a cross, followed by a roundhouse kick made them stumble into the wall, winded.  @leggo PE stalked closer, ready to end this.  It was kill or be killed and @leggo PE was ready to try and make this dating competition more sportsman like.

They surged forward, ready to end things with a knee to the gut, only to howl in pain when their knee cap slammed into something unyielding and much tougher than a soft stomach.  They hobbled backwards, bottom half of their right leg holding no weight, and suddenly they realized that this was part of a plan.  That their ambitious rush at the killer had led them into a more secluded area.  Somewhere that wouldn’t be investigated and was far away form the on-site toilets, where people were always loitering.

The killer smirked, hand going up to unfasten the strap holding up the gown halter top.  One part of the thin fabric drooped down under its own weight, showing off a slither of gun metal gray body armor (strapless, of course, so there were no tan lines).  Then the hem of the dress was swept to the side so the leg slit could widen and show off the arsenal of weaponry strapped to a panty-hosed leg.  A hand ever so delicately pulled itself across the tactical gear and firearms.

It was amazing how much could be hidden under an evening gown.

Before @leggo PE was able to turn, the killer threw one of the dozens of throwing knives strapped to their person.  One hit their throat, effectively silencing any calls for help.  The next bounced off the skull but left behind a huge gash from temple to chin that blinded @leggo PE in one eye.  The next three buried solidly with a thunk in @leggo PEs chest.  The remainder found their mark in one way or another.

The killer approached on kitten-heeled feet to the gasping kung-fu master, looking down with a smirk.  “This isn’t the movies.  Turns out kicking someone doesn’t work too well when you can’t even stand, eh?”  The small pistol and silencer, that had somehow been nestled in the bosom of the killer, finished the job.  The killer readjusted themselves before they joined the others, making sure everything was tucked and smooth in case they had to take a quarter-view shot.

[SIZE=12.6667px]@leggo PE [/SIZE]was killed by the mafia last night.

The remaining players are:

@jean15paul_PE, @blybrook PE, @Roarbark, @chart94, @txjennah PE,  @tj_PE, @NikR_PE, @Spickett, @RBHeadge PE, @vhab49_PE, @MadamPirate, and @Audi driver, P.E.


----------



## JayKay PE

Also, guys, would it be possible to have the next lynching deadline moved to Monday, December 16 @ 10PM EST instead of playing each night (today and over the weekend)?  I like to try and stay off the computer once Friday afternoon arrives and since there are still 12 people playing, even weekend play would still require some spill into next week.  I'd still keep track of votes, just...not writing a ton each night/morning.

Aka: JK is tired.  Needs to meal prep.  Wants to go to bed early.


----------



## NikR_PE

JayKay PE said:


> Also, guys, would it be possible to have the next lynching deadline moved to Monday, December 16 @ 10PM EST instead of playing each night (today and over the weekend)?  I like to try and stay off the computer once Friday afternoon arrives and since there are still 12 people playing, even weekend play would still require some spill into next week.  I'd still keep track of votes, just...not writing a ton each night/morning.
> 
> Aka: JK is tired.  Needs to meal prep.  Wants to go to bed early.


I am ok with that


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

I'm ded'd but I'm ok with it!


----------



## SaltySteve PE

I think pass or fail every ones going to be occupied with something other than this thread this weekend.

I've got some sorrows to drown this weekend and then it's time to dust off and enjoy the rest of the holiday.

Steve


----------



## MadamPirate PE

I'm okay with it! My husband's birthday is this weekend so I'm not sure how around I'd be anyway.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

JayKay PE said:


> Also, guys, would it be possible to have the next lynching deadline moved to Monday, December 16 @ 10PM EST instead of playing each night (today and over the weekend)?  I like to try and stay off the computer once Friday afternoon arrives and since there are still 12 people playing, even weekend play would still require some spill into next week.  I'd still keep track of votes, just...not writing a ton each night/morning.
> 
> Aka: JK is tired.  Needs to meal prep.  Wants to go to bed early.


I am okay with it.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

tj_PE said:


> What about the people who "voted" for someone knowing it wouldn't make a difference? :dunno:


I had a feeling Lycee wasn't mafia. Same with chart. But I couldn't think of compelling evidence to the contrary to tell everyone. Part of this is also convincing other people your vote is correct.


----------



## txjennah PE

JayKay PE said:


> Also, guys, would it be possible to have the next lynching deadline moved to Monday, December 16 @ 10PM EST instead of playing each night (today and over the weekend)?  I like to try and stay off the computer once Friday afternoon arrives and since there are still 12 people playing, even weekend play would still require some spill into next week.  I'd still keep track of votes, just...not writing a ton each night/morning.
> 
> Aka: JK is tired.  Needs to meal prep.  Wants to go to bed early.


Of course! This is a ton of work!  Thank you @JayKay PE!


----------



## chart94 PE

Spickett said:


> It's reeeeeal convenient that Chart jumped on Lycee and then  4 other people decided to follow, essentially pulling their neck off the chopping block and throwing Lycee in their place.


Too bad she already had like 4 votes before. I see your game, try and take attention off you... your neck was closer to the block the past two rounds but somehow you have managed to change the vote.... veeerrrrryyyy suspicious


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Spickett said:


> I think pass or fail every ones going to be occupied with something other than this thread this weekend.
> 
> I've got some sorrows to drown this weekend and then it's time to dust off and enjoy the rest of the holiday.
> 
> Steve


I'm sorry, Spickett.   You'll get it next time!


----------



## txjennah PE

Spickett said:


> I think pass or fail every ones going to be occupied with something other than this thread this weekend.
> 
> I've got some sorrows to drown this weekend and then it's time to dust off and enjoy the rest of the holiday.
> 
> Steve


I'm so sorry Spickett.


----------



## chart94 PE

Spickett said:


> I think pass or fail every ones going to be occupied with something other than this thread this weekend.
> 
> I've got some sorrows to drown this weekend and then it's time to dust off and enjoy the rest of the holiday.
> 
> Steve
> 
> sorry to hear that man! You’ll get it next time for sure!!! Drowning the sorrows with very strong eggnog (or rum)  and Christmas vacation movie sounds like the move! Keep your head up!


----------



## JayKay PE

Spickett said:


> I think pass or fail every ones going to be occupied with something other than this thread this weekend.
> 
> I've got some sorrows to drown this weekend and then it's time to dust off and enjoy the rest of the holiday.
> 
> Steve


Oh no!  Sorry @Spickett!  Def use this weekend to recuperate and come back to play on Monday if you're still up for it!


----------



## JayKay PE

Also, @everyone, thanks for agreeing to JK-desperate 'this has spiraled out of control'-break request!  I will come back refreshed and excited for more death on Monday with the lynching!


----------



## User1

I DO NOT AGREE 

Kidding. Have a great weekend all!


----------



## SaltySteve PE

JayKay PE said:


> Oh no!  Sorry @Spickett!  Def use this weekend to recuperate and come back to play on Monday if you're still up for it!


I'll be back Monday. I need to find a group of power people retaking in April to try to form a study group in the new year and this is the best place I can think to do it.


----------



## JayKay PE

tj_PE said:


> I DO NOT AGREE
> 
> Kidding. Have a great weekend all!


*weeps tears and uses mod powers to kill off tj in mind, even though they haven't been voted off*


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

JayKay PE said:


> Also, guys, would it be possible to have the next lynching deadline moved to Monday, December 16 @ 10PM EST instead of playing each night (today and over the weekend)?  I like to try and stay off the computer once Friday afternoon arrives and since there are still 12 people playing, even weekend play would still require some spill into next week.  I'd still keep track of votes, just...not writing a ton each night/morning.
> 
> Aka: JK is tired.  Needs to meal prep.  Wants to go to bed early.


I'm down for taking the wekend off.


----------



## DLD PE

Me too.  I failed....40/80 worse than last attempt (43).  I want to go home but I have work to do.  This sucks, especially telling co-workers/boss/family/friends.  Congrats to all who passed! 

(I wonder if NCEES got their curling iron yet?)


----------



## blybrook PE

JayKay PE said:


> Also, guys, would it be possible to have the next lynching deadline moved to Monday, December 16 @ 10PM EST instead of playing each night (today and over the weekend)?  I like to try and stay off the computer once Friday afternoon arrives and since there are still 12 people playing, even weekend play would still require some spill into next week.  I'd still keep track of votes, just...not writing a ton each night/morning.
> 
> Aka: JK is tired.  Needs to meal prep.  Wants to go to bed early.


I'm good with delaying tonights lynching until Monday. Have a good weekend.


----------



## blybrook PE

Spickett said:


> I think pass or fail every ones going to be occupied with something other than this thread this weekend.
> 
> I've got some sorrows to drown this weekend and then it's time to dust off and enjoy the rest of the holiday.
> 
> Steve






MEtoEE said:


> Me too.  I failed....40/80 worse than last attempt (43).  I want to go home but I have work to do.  This sucks, especially telling co-workers/boss/family/friends.  Congrats to all who passed!
> 
> (I wonder if NCEES got their curling iron yet?)


Sorry to hear that Guys. Best of luck on your studies after a weekend of drowning your sorrows.


----------



## DLD PE

By the way, congrats to @Chattaneer and @LyceeFruit for passing!  And others on here who passed if I missed you.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Spickett said:


> I'll be back Monday. I need to find a group of power people retaking in April to try to form a study group in the new year and this is the best place I can think to do it.


Take the weekend (or the month tbh) and send me a PM. I can help you evaluate


----------



## blybrook PE

MEtoEE said:


> By the way, congrats to @Chattaneer and @LyceeFruit for passing!  And others on here who passed if I missed you.


Well said @MEtoEE; congrats to all that have passed.


----------



## SaltySteve PE

LyceeFruit said:


> Take the weekend (or the month tbh) and send me a PM. I can help you evaluate


I will do that! I'm not planning on starting back at studying until after New Years.

Congrats on passing. I was just reading your post on what you did different this time. I took the School of PE course but spent a lot of time trying to just get caught up on a lot of stuff I didn't have much experience with when I should have spent equal time doing problems and watching lectures. Fortunately I get a free retake but I plan to do a lot more practice problems this time.


----------



## txjennah PE

MEtoEE said:


> Me too.  I failed....40/80 worse than last attempt (43).  I want to go home but I have work to do.  This sucks, especially telling co-workers/boss/family/friends.  Congrats to all who passed!
> 
> (I wonder if NCEES got their curling iron yet?)


::hugs:: I am so sorry!


----------



## DLD PE

txjennah PE said:


> ::hugs:: I am so sorry!


Thanks.  It's ok.  Not the end of the world.  Just gotta chill for a bit, then re-group and get ready for next time.  I appreciate everyone on these boards...the SPAM, results, and the mafia game.  Didn't even know about the spam/mafia stuff until just a few days ago lol.  

Carry on with the game!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

MEtoEE said:


> Me too.  I failed....40/80 worse than last attempt (43).  I want to go home but I have work to do.  This sucks, especially telling co-workers/boss/family/friends.  Congrats to all who passed!
> 
> (I wonder if NCEES got their curling iron yet?)


You'll get it next time. Never give up, never surrender!


----------



## JayKay PE

MEtoEE said:


> Me too.  I failed....40/80 worse than last attempt (43).  I want to go home but I have work to do.  This sucks, especially telling co-workers/boss/family/friends.  Congrats to all who passed!
> 
> (I wonder if NCEES got their curling iron yet?)


YOU'LL GET IT ON THE THIRD TRY LIKE ME.  Maybe take a break from studying if you did the last two exams back to back?  I was really burnt out when I did that the first time.  Did a 6-month break, got the rest of my life in order, and then studied like a boss!  I actually planned out my actual work/study schedule and what I was covering on the weekends.  I took a class, so I usually had Saturday as re-review the class notes and tab and then Sunday was do all the practice problems in my notes/tabbing my reference book.

I was more methodical instead of cramming everything in and really knew my references better (I actually took in less during my last exam than previousl).


----------



## leggo PE

Aw, I'm sorry to hear you guys didn't pass, @Spickett and @MEtoEE. The PE exam is a beast, and you aren't alone in having to take it again.

Most importantly, please remember that not passing the PE exam does NOT make you any worse of an engineer than you already are! You're the same smart people you were as before you took the exam, with two months' more work experience to boot.

You guys will get it next time!


----------



## txjennah PE

JayKay PE said:


> YOU'LL GET IT ON THE THIRD TRY LIKE ME.  Maybe take a break from studying if you did the last two exams back to back?  I was really burnt out when I did that the first time.  Did a 6-month break, got the rest of my life in order, and then studied like a boss!  I actually planned out my actual work/study schedule and what I was covering on the weekends.  I took a class, so I usually had Saturday as re-review the class notes and tab and then Sunday was do all the practice problems in my notes/tabbing my reference book.
> 
> I was more methodical instead of cramming everything in and really knew my references better (I actually took in less during my last exam than previousl).


@MEtoEE Co-sign! After I failed in October 2017, I took a break to focus on my wedding (which was a week before the April 2018 cycle). Best decision I could have made, I was able to enjoy getting married instead of stressing over studying.  Three weeks after my honeymoon, I sat down just about every night at my kitchen table and studied.  Tons of practice problems, spread out the references I was going to use, got into a better review class. Passed the third time, same cycle as @JayKay PE


----------



## leggo PE

@LyceeFruit I am SO HAPPY to hear you passed! Congratulations! Well deserved!


----------



## DLD PE

Co-sign?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

MEtoEE said:


> Co-sign?


It's another way of saying, "I second this"


----------



## txjennah PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> It's another way of saying, "I second this"


I just have to be ~~different~~


----------



## DLD PE

txjennah PE said:


> I just have to be ~~different~~


lol thanks @txjennah PE


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

txjennah PE said:


> I just have to be ~~different~~


or ~~difficult~~ =P


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

MEtoEE said:


> Me too.  I failed....40/80 worse than last attempt (43).  I want to go home but I have work to do.  This sucks, especially telling co-workers/boss/family/friends.  Congrats to all who passed!
> 
> (I wonder if NCEES got their curling iron yet?)


My coworker took this last one and didn't pass either.  She's crushed, because she felt great about it this time.  Hopefully for her 3rd time is a charm also!


----------



## leggo PE

On the topic of EB Mafia... I'm bummed to have been DEDed, but now I get to hang out with a bunch of cool peeps, so it's not all bad. Plus, it proves I wasn't mafia since I was killed in the night!

Unless the mafia are up to some serious hijinks...

I'm glad for the weekend break, too! 18 people is A LOT of people to play with. @JayKay PE, you're well warranted a break, and for me personally, it's easier to not play on the weekends as I'm not always on EB as much.


----------



## DLD PE

So 3 townies plus 1 mafia are dead?  Is that right?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Certainly 1 townie and 1 maf. No one knows for sure whether the night kills were regular townies or not.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

It happened again, guys:

http://engineerboards.com/topic/34707-october-2019-results-map/?do=findComment&amp;comment=7610718


----------



## MadamPirate PE

I dunno how to fancee link to posts.


----------



## Roarbark

JayKay PE said:


> The giant wood chipper


NO!



LyceeFruit said:


> I TOLD YOU GUYS


 I'm sorry. 



JayKay PE said:


> Also, guys, would it be possible to have the next lynching deadline moved to Monday, December 16 @ 10PM EST instead of playing each night (today and over the weekend)?  I like to try and stay off the computer once Friday afternoon arrives and since there are still 12 people playing, even weekend play would still require some spill into next week.  I'd still keep track of votes, just...not writing a ton each night/morning.
> 
> Aka: JK is tired.  Needs to meal prep.  Wants to go to bed early.


Whatevers easiest for our modular is great for me! You're doing amazing.


----------



## Roarbark

MEtoEE said:


> Co-sign?






ChebyshevII PE said:


> It's another way of saying, "I second this"


It's like a sign, but shifted by pi/2 rad.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Roarbark said:


> It's like a sign, but shifted by pi/2 rad.


Dude, stop complicating English! That's @squaretaper PE's job!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Dude, stop complicating Eng*r*ish! That's @squaretaper PE's job!


FIFY


----------



## SaltySteve PE

JayKay PE said:


> *Mafia Round 13*
> 
> *ARE YOU GUYS READY FOR SOME MURDER (with romance~)?  IT'S TIME FOR ANOTHER JK-MOD ROUND!  THEME IS DATING SHOW!!  *
> 
> *(i am spiraling out of control, who let me mod again?)*
> 
> There are townsfolk (townies), and Mafia members. Townsfolk are going to try to eliminate the Mafia with extreme prejudice before the Mafia eliminates them. The game ends when either all of the Mafia is eliminated (town wins), or there are fewer townsfolk than Mafia members (Mafia wins).
> 
> The Mafia members are going to privately tell me who they would like to eliminate during the night. I will reveal to everyone what happened the next morning with some delightful storytelling.
> 
> During the day, everybody (townsfolk and Mafia) will publicly vote for a person to eliminate; I will eliminate the person with the most votes at the end of the day and reveal what their role was.
> 
> In addition to regular townsfolk and members of the Mafia, there is also a Doctor and a Cop. The Doctor can choose someone to “save” during the night; if they choose the same person the Mafia chose, then that player will escape elimination by the Mafia that night. The Cop can “investigate” players during the night.
> 
> The Mafia members know who each other are, but no one knows anyone else’s role except me. I have sent more specific instructions to the members of the Mafia, the Doctor, and the Cop. If you did not receive a PM from me, then you are a regular townsfolk/townie.
> 
> You may use this thread to vote and post about the game. Anyone (playing or not playing, eliminated or not) can use this thread to speculate, discuss, accuse, or otherwise participate in the game; just please make sure to follow regular EB forum guidelines.
> 
> To vote on a person to eliminate, mention me @JayKay PE and tell me specifically that 1) you are voting and 2) the username of the person you are voting to eliminate.
> 
> Example: @JayKay PE I vote for @NikR_PE because they didn't try to take over the world last round.
> 
> Please submit your votes by *10:00 PM EST/9:00 PM CST/8:00 PM MST/7:00 PM PST/6:00 PM Blybrooke Time (BLT)*
> 
> I will count votes after that time as being for the next day.  If you would like to change your vote before the deadline, please feel free to, but @ me so I can change the totals before the lynching!
> 
> Your vote only counts if you are playing and not yet eliminated. If there is a tie for most votes, I will pick one of the voted users at random. If there are no votes, I will pick a person at random (i.e. role will not matter) to eliminate; suffice it to say it’s in both groups’ best interest to vote for at least one person.
> 
> Finally, you are not allowed to reveal your role, privately or publicly, after you have been eliminated. You may not post screengrabs of private messages in this thread.
> 
> For reference, the 18 (?!?!!?!) players in this round are:
> 
> @squaretaper PE, @ChebyshevII PE, @ChaosMuppetPE, @MEtoEE, @jean15paul_PE, @blybrook PE, @Roarbark, @chart94, @txjennah PE, @leggo PE, @tj_PE, @NikR_PE, @Spickett, @LyceeFruit, @RBHeadge PE, @vhab49_PE, @MadamPirate, and @Audi driver, P.E.
> 
> I already sent out messages for specific roles. If you did not receive a message, then you are a regular townie.
> 
> If you have any questions, or you would like me to tell you which players are still standing, please let me know.
> 
> The first day of voting will begin tomorrow with the first night tomorrow as well (12/10).
> 
> Good luck to all of you and LET THE HUNT (for love~) BEGIN!!!


Original list back on p238 for reference.

@squaretaper PE, @ChebyshevII PE, @ChaosMuppetPE, @MEtoEE, @leggo PE, and @LyceeFruit have all been lynched/murdered with only cheby being confirmed as mafia. The others are townies, the cop, or the Dr. 

We've got to come up with some leads. They're picking us off one by one.


----------



## leggo PE

Spickett said:


> Original list back on p238 for reference.
> 
> @squaretaper PE, @ChebyshevII PE, @ChaosMuppetPE, @MEtoEE, @leggo PE, and @LyceeFruit have all been lynched/murdered with only cheby being confirmed as mafia. The others are townies, the cop, or the Dr.
> 
> We've got to come up with some leads. They're picking us off one by one.


This is a lead. You said that everyone but cheby is definitely a townie (special or regular). That implies you know this for a fact. The only way you could know this for a fact is if you're mafia, since as mafia, you know who the other mafia are.


----------



## SaltySteve PE

leggo PE said:


> This is a lead. You said that everyone but cheby is definitely a townie (special or regular). That implies you know this for a fact. The only way you could know this for a fact is if you're mafia, since as mafia, you know who the other mafia are.


I'm sorry, huh? we know the ones that got lynched that weren't mafia cause JK told us. I'm making the assumption that the ones killed by the mafia overnight would be townies/Cops/Dr. I'm not sure how that leads to me knowing who any of the mafia members  are.


----------



## SaltySteve PE




----------



## Roarbark

This round Leggo and Lycee died, presumed good side.
Lycee voted for Chart, Leggo voted for Roarbark (switched from Char94).... 

@JayKay PE In your vote summaries, is the list of voters in order of when they voted, or order you think of them?


----------



## JayKay PE

Roarbark said:


> This round Leggo and Lycee died, presumed good side.
> Lycee voted for Chart, Leggo voted for Roarbark (switched from Char94)....
> 
> @JayKay PE In your vote summaries, is the list of voters in order of when they voted, or order you think of them?


Are you talking about the summary in the actual narrative, or the one I post in the thread during the voting?

In the narrative I list them from high to low (based on the number of votes)

The vote summary during voting usually has the voters (i.e., the people who voted to lynch) in the order they voted, but I never make it a conscious choice since when people start changing votes I move names by highlighting/dragging from line to line.


----------



## Roarbark

Day 1 Looked for the tally for a few minutes and gave up.    (Edit: added, thanks Jaykay)
4 @Audi driver, P.E. (square pres. town, Audi, mee2 conf. town, cheb conf. mafia)
2 spickett ( vhab, madamP)
1 @ChebyshevII PE (jpaul)
7 @MEtoEE (txj, chart, lycee conf town, bly, spickett, leegggo presumed town, tj)
1 @jean15paul_PEl (roar)\
1 @ChaosMuppetPE (choas)

Day 2
3 @Spickett(tj, lycee Presumed town, chebs Confirmed MAFIA)
1 @blybrook PE (square)
1 @squaretaper PE (madam)
6 @ChebyshevII PE (vhab, txj, rbh, spickett, leggo, bly) - MAFIA LYNCEHD

Day 3 
3 @chart94 (spickett, nik, lycee confirmed vanilla town)
1 @MadamPirate (txj)
1 @txjennah PE (MadamP)
1 @Roarbark (leggo)
6 @LyceeFruit (roar, jp, chart, vhab, bly, tj) VANILLA TOWN LYNCHED
1 @Audi driver, P.E. (audi)

Edit: @JayKay PE Meant in the lists like above. Thanks!


----------



## JayKay PE

Roarbark said:


> Day 1
> Looked for the tally for a few minutes and gave up.
> 
> Day 2
> 3 @Spickett(tj, lycee Presumed town, chebs Confirmed MAFIA)
> 1 @blybrook PE (square)
> 1 @squaretaper PE (madam)
> 6 @ChebyshevII PE (vhab, txj, rbh, spickett, leggo, bly) - MAFIA LYNCEHD
> 
> Day 3
> 3 @chart94 (spickett, nik, lycee confirmed vanilla town)
> 1 @MadamPirate (txj)
> 1 @txjennah PE (MadamP)
> 1 @Roarbark (leggo)
> 6 @LyceeFruit (roar, jp, chart, vhab, bly, tj) VANILLA TOWN LYNCHED
> 1 @Audi driver, P.E. (audi)
> 
> Edit: @JayKay PE Meant in the lists like above. Thanks!


Here is Day 1 (I was drunk):

4 @Audi driver, P.E. (square, Audi, mee2, cheb)

2 spickett ( vhab, madamP)

1 @ChebyshevII PE (jpaul)

7 @MEtoEE (txj, chart, lycee, bly, spickett, leegggo, tj)

1 @jean15paul_PEl (roar)\

1 @ChaosMuppetPE (choas)


----------



## leggo PE

Spickett said:


> I'm sorry, huh? we know the ones that got lynched that weren't mafia cause JK told us. I'm making the assumption that the ones killed by the mafia overnight would be townies/Cops/Dr. I'm not sure how that leads to me knowing who any of the mafia members  are.


JayKay does not tell us what anyone killed in the night is. She only reveals roles at the town lynchings.


----------



## SaltySteve PE

leggo PE said:


> JayKay does not tell us what anyone killed in the night is. She only reveals roles at the town lynchings.


Those folks killed in the night are killed by the mafia....I think it's safe to assume they aren't going to kill one of their own... Right? Am I wrong making that assumption?


----------



## leggo PE

Spickett said:


> Those folks killed in the night are killed by the mafia....I think it's safe to assume they aren't going to kill one of their own... Right? Am I wrong making that assumption?


It's never quite safe to make assumptions in this game. Common sense would say yes, the mafia are killing townspeople at night (especially  in the hopes of killing the cop and doctor) and also that they're doing so to try to preserve their numbers. But because JayKay (or whomever the given moderator is) doesn't reveal the role of players killed in the night, they could technically be anything.


----------



## leggo PE

For instance, mafia have voted for other mafia in the daytime lynchings as a sort of cover for themselves, to make it seem like they aren't mafia themselves.


----------



## blybrook PE

Spickett said:


> I'm sorry, huh? we know the ones that got lynched that weren't mafia cause JK told us. I'm making the assumption that the ones killed by the mafia overnight would be townies/Cops/Dr. I'm not sure how that leads to me knowing who any of the mafia members  are.





leggo PE said:


> JayKay does not tell us what anyone killed in the night is. She only reveals roles at the town lynchings.


Unfortunately, we don't know the night kill roll. It leaves me to wonder if we still have the Doctor or Cop this round... 

Also, the Mafia sacrifice one of their own to confuse the round, its happened before.

With this many players in this round, there's been a few guesses on the number of mafia involved (could be 4 or 5 to start with, NikR thinks we started with 4 and I tend to agree at the moment). Maybe the mafia feels one of their own is compromised and off's them in the night. As the mod doesn't clarify the roll of the night kill, it is a guess for the rest of us.

We only know that I somehow mauled one mafioso on day 2.


----------



## Roarbark

Spickett said:


> Those folks killed in the night are killed by the mafia....I think it's safe to assume they aren't going to kill one of their own... Right? Am I wrong making that assumption?


Yeah I think early iterations of the rules said you couldn't night kill mafia... I think I took this out, so can't completely assume, but MOST LIKELY night kills are town, since it's almost never an advantageous play to kill someone on your own team, but wanted to give the opportunity for "earning trust" type situations. Or Infighting .


----------



## SaltySteve PE

blybrook PE said:


> Unfortunately, we don't know the night kill roll. It leaves me to wonder if we still have the Doctor or Cop this round...
> 
> Also, the Mafia sacrifice one of their own to confuse the round, its happened before.
> 
> With this many players in this round, there's been a few guesses on the number of mafia involved (could be 4 or 5 to start with, NikR thinks we started with 4 and I tend to agree at the moment). Maybe the mafia feels one of their own is compromised and off's them in the night. As the mod doesn't clarify the roll of the night kill, it is a guess for the rest of us.
> 
> We only know that I somehow mauled one mafioso on day 2.






leggo PE said:


> For instance, mafia have voted for other mafia in the daytime lynchings as a sort of cover for themselves, to make it seem like they aren't mafia themselves.


Fair enough. It was a poor assumption on my part.


----------



## blybrook PE

Roarbark said:


> Yeah I think early iterations of the rules said you couldn't night kill mafia... I think I took this out, so can't completely assume, but MOST LIKELY night kills are town, since it's almost never an advantageous play to kill someone on your own team, but wanted to give the opportunity for "earning trust" type situations. Or Infighting .


Is that a mafia only rule? I don't recall seeing that one; then again, I've yet to be on the mafia side of things, so I don't know if they get separate rules to go by.

I don't know the doc rules either, I was the cop only one round and there were some different things to keep in mind.


----------



## leggo PE

My my, I've been everything! Regular townie, mafia, and even the cop and doctor one time each.


----------



## blybrook PE

leggo PE said:


> My my, I've been everything! Regular townie, mafia, and even the cop and doctor one time each.


The randomizer hasn't been that nice to me. I keep getting passed up for the fun rolls.

EDIT - Nor have I had the time to Mod, so I don't know the additional details that the Mods know.


----------



## NikR_PE

blybrook PE said:


> The randomizer hasn't been that nice to me. I keep getting passed up for the fun rolls.
> 
> EDIT - Nor have I had the time to Mod, so I don't know the additional details that the Mods know.


Same. Never been a special townie


----------



## RBHeadge PE

MadamPirate said:


> It happened again, guys:
> 
> http://engineerboards.com/topic/34707-october-2019-results-map/?do=findComment&amp;comment=7610718


Someone is going to read through the WTTS, Spam, and map threads in the future and totally misinterpret all of these references to mafia, murder, woodchippers, and all the other inside jokes.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

RBHeadge PE said:


> Someone is going to read through the WTTS, Spam, and map threads in the future and totally misinterpret all of these references to mafia, murder, woodchippers, and all the other inside jokes.


It’s ok, nothing on the internet is real anyway.

...Is that how it goes...?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Roarbark said:


> This round Leggo and Lycee died, presumed good side.
> Lycee voted for Chart, Leggo voted for Roarbark (switched from Char94)....
> 
> @JayKay PE In your vote summaries, is the list of voters in order of when they voted, or order you think of them?


I only started tracking this, publicly, for select votes last round.


----------



## Roarbark

RBHeadge PE said:


> I only started tracking this, publicly, for select votes last round.


Yeah, personally I left that up to the townies. (If you want to do slightly less work @JayKay PE)
I have to go to a company Christmas party (yes another one) soon, so I wanna vote before I go... But I am unsure.


----------



## blybrook PE

Roarbark said:


> Yeah, personally I left that up to the townies. (If you want to do slightly less work @JayKay PE)
> I have to go to a company Christmas party (yes another one) soon, so I wanna vote before I go... But I am unsure.


Remember we're doing the delay so it can wait till Monday.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

leggo PE said:


> JayKay does not tell us what anyone killed in the night is. She only reveals roles at the town lynchings.


It's advantageous to the town (via the cop) to know the roles of the nightkilled. It offers no advantage to the mafia to know the role of those who they killed.



Spickett said:


> Those folks killed in the night are killed by the mafia....I think it's safe to assume they aren't going to kill one of their own... Right? Am I wrong making that assumption?


I've gamed this out many times. I can't think of a strategic advantage to the mafia nightkilling one of their own. It has distinct negative win potential. I'm not sure I buy the narrative that it could throw the town off their track either.



blybrook PE said:


> The randomizer hasn't been that nice to me. I keep getting passed up for the fun rolls.


Fun is a relative word. Each are stressful in their own way. Everything but the doctor has some potential to be fun.

I prefer to be a townie. I like the challenge of figuring things out with a hunter-killer narrative.


----------



## leggo PE

I like being a regular townie, for lack of responsibilities! When I was the cop and the doctor, I was always afraid of getting killed without having been able to do my maximum amount to help. When I was the doctor, it was pretty lowkey because the worst thing that would happen is I saved a mafia member, who probably wouldn't be killed in the night, anyway. When I was the cop, I felt a lot of pressure to figure out who were mafia, and like I wasn't doing a good job at keeping track of who voted for whom, etc.

As a mafia player, my fear is of being discovered. I don't like having to lie about my role!


----------



## Roarbark

blybrook PE said:


> Remember we're doing the delay so it can wait till Monday.


Good reminder, thanks.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

So grateful right now that we are taking a break this weekend.


----------



## JayKay PE

Ditto. I am so happy to go to bed early, especially since I’m going into work tomorrow for 6:30am pipe work. At least I’ll be getting more comp time so hopefully I won’t need to stress about the family vacation in June and the wedding stuff.


----------



## Orchid PE

Do you guys have room for another when the next game starts?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Chattaneer PE said:


> Do you guys have room for another when the next game starts?


Let me think...

Yes, always, of course, by all means!!!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

So Cheb is starting a weight loss/exercise sprint today... (as in a period of time, not a running sprint...)


----------



## NikR_PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> So Cheb is starting a weight loss/exercise sprint today... (as in a period of time, not a running sprint...)


Good luck.


----------



## DLD PE

I gotta get back to studying, so anyone is welcome to take my spot


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

MEtoEE said:


> I gotta get back to studying, so anyone is welcome to take my spot


Well you got ded'd so... =P


----------



## DLD PE

Yeah, easy role right?


----------



## User1

I'm still waiting but I need to study regardless just don't know which to go with


----------



## SaltySteve PE

Alright, Roll call.

Who is still playing now that the majority of us know pass/fail.

I suspect we might loose a couple that go inactive now that scores are out.


----------



## JayKay PE

...well, I mean, we still are playing this round?  I hope nobody would just splitsville during an active round?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Im still playing


----------



## User1

I'd be OK if all the mafia stopped playing and forfeited :dunno:


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Most of the folks are regulars, I'd hope they'd let us newbs stick around @Spickett


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I’m dead. Not just in the mafia game sense. Today was leg day.


----------



## JayKay PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> I’m dead. Not just in the mafia game sense. Today was leg day.


Depending on snow conditions today in Indy, I will be in the same boat (or I might just attempt to workout at home...gulp).


----------



## User1

MadamPirate said:


> Most of the folks are regulars, I'd hope they'd let us newbs stick around @Spickett


there is no "let"! you're all regulars now


----------



## NikR_PE

Still playing.


----------



## SaltySteve PE

tj_PE said:


> I'd be OK if all the mafia stopped playing and forfeited :dunno:


I guess we'll find out tonight if the mafia are still around. In the mean time lets go back to pointing fingers. 

@JayKay PE I'd like to vote for @MadamPirate until further notice. All of her votes seem to be too inconsequential. just enough to vote but not bring attention one way or the other. She's not voted for anyone thats gotten lynched or murdered and thats just weird.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Can I get a refresh of who is still playing?  I'm lay and don't want to go back and search.    Plus, need to do real work today.


----------



## SaltySteve PE

JayKay PE said:


> @jean15paul_PE, @blybrook PE, @Roarbark, @chart94, @txjennah PE, @leggo PE, @tj_PE, @NikR_PE, @Spickett, @RBHeadge PE, @vhab49_PE, @MadamPirate, and @Audi driver, P.E.


----------



## JayKay PE

vhab49_PE said:


> Can I get a refresh of who is still playing?  I'm lay and don't want to go back and search.    Plus, need to do real work today.


From page 269 (snrk), last time I updated:

The remaining players are:

@jean15paul_PE, @blybrook PE, @Roarbark, @chart94, @txjennah PE,  @tj_PE, @NikR_PE, @Spickett, @RBHeadge PE, @vhab49_PE, @MadamPirate, and @Audi driver, P.E.

Current vote:

1 @MadamPirate (spickett)


----------



## NikR_PE

@JayKay PE I vote for @Audi driver, P.E. because he has been messaging me saying that he has quit the game because of erroneous reporting of votes. I believe that is just a strategy to divert attention away from him.


----------



## DLD PE

MadamPirate said:


> Most of the folks are regulars, I'd hope they'd let us newbs stick around @Spickett


I went to church Sunday (aside from those rare Easter/Christmas services to appease in-laws) with my wife for the 1st time in over 10 (?) years after a terrible weekend/failing the exam/getting killed by the mafia and listening to my wife lament (you would have thought SHE had failed the exam twice) and arguing whether to take the damn thing again.  But actually it was mostly coincidence since we had talked about exposing our young son to some kind of religion early on.

Anyway I know you hadn't received your results so I prayed for you @MadamPirate!


----------



## User1

MEtoEE said:


> I went to church Sunday (aside from those rare Easter/Christmas services to appease in-laws) with my wife for the 1st time in over 10 (?) years after a terrible weekend/failing the exam/getting killed by the mafia and listening to my wife lament (you would have thought SHE had failed the exam twice) and arguing whether to take the damn thing again.  But actually it was mostly coincidence since we had talked about exposing our young son to some kind of religion early on.
> 
> Anyway I know you hadn't received your results so I prayed for you @MadamPirate!


i don't have my results either!!!!


----------



## User1

also i'm sorry that being killed by the mafia added to the burn of your results


----------



## DLD PE

I'm not playing but I still look at even the mafia thread because it's still good "post-fail" therapy.

Hard to speculate on @MadamPirate.  I don't know what to make of that (not voting for anyone who got killed).  That almost reminds me of how I played Clue over Thanksgiving.  I pretended to have no "clue" (pun intended...or not) to the point everyone was making fun of my inquiries and I ended up winning.  Acting skills are required.


----------



## DLD PE

tj_PE said:


> i don't have my results either!!!!


If you hadn't voted for me I would have prayed for you too!


----------



## DLD PE

tj_PE said:


> also i'm sorry that being killed by the mafia added to the burn of your results


It's all good.  I've really enjoyed all this!  (Except being voted off by traitors!)


----------



## blybrook PE

chart94 said:


> They are trying to make the vote close to save a member of the mob aka @LyceeFruit


@JayKay PE, I currently vote for @chart94 for the above declaration that caused @LyceeFruit (townie) to get lynched. This is subject to change as additional information is developed after a long weekend of R&amp;R for the contestants.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

I enjoyed the weekend off. Good call @JayKay PE. Now let's eliminate some mafia.


----------



## JayKay PE

Current vote:

1 @MadamPirate (spickett)

1 @Audi driver, P.E. (nik)

1 @chart94 (bly)

Lol, sorry @chart94, for some reason I thought you were dead and was confused by @blybrook PE voting for you until I went back and realized I totes only killed you last round.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

You guys can't vote me ded today, I passed the PE!


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

MadamPirate said:


> You guys can't vote me ded today, I passed the PE!


Are you implying that we should vote for someone who failed the PE? That's just mean.


----------



## DLD PE

MadamPirate said:


> You guys can't vote me ded today, I passed the PE!


Great job!  Happy for you!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

JayKay PE said:


> ...well, I mean, we still are playing this round?  I hope nobody would just splitsville during an active round?


Would this be called the "Engineer's Goodbye"?


----------



## JayKay PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> Are you implying that we should vote for someone who failed the PE? That's just mean.


Put them out of their misery? 

@squaretaper PE I was going to ask how an Irish goodbye would be called online, especially on EB WHERE WE CAN SEE YOU'RE ONLINE.  STOP LYING TO ME, I THOUGHT WE WERE ONLINE FRIENDS??&lt;LEF&lt;:LA *falls into deep despair*


----------



## JayKay PE

Also, FYI to people playing, if I don't go to gym/movie tonight, that means I will be home at like 4pm.  Which means I should def be able to write something, like, real tonight.  Hopefully.  Maybe.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

JayKay PE said:


> Also, FYI to people playing, if I don't go to gym/movie tonight, that means I will be home at like 4pm.  Which means I should def be able to write something, like, real tonight.  Hopefully.  Maybe.


*already dedded, reaches for popcorn*


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

JayKay PE said:


> Put them out of their misery?
> 
> @squaretaper PE I was going to ask how an Irish goodbye would be called online, especially on EB WHERE WE CAN SEE YOU'RE ONLINE.  STOP LYING TO ME, I THOUGHT WE WERE ONLINE FRIENDS??&lt;LEF&lt;:LA *falls into deep despair*


Googling "Irish goodbye"


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

MadamPirate said:


> You guys can't vote me ded today, I passed the PE!


Well, we can.  But will we?


----------



## chart94 PE

@blybrook PE the only mafia i have ever had a desire to be with/join is the redneck mafia!!!


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

tj_PE said:


> i don't have my results either!!!!


srsly?


----------



## User1

LyceeFruit said:


> srsly?


SE results


----------



## leggo PE

I've been dedded too. I'm sticking around! Spectating. My suspicions are on @Spickett and @Roarbark. For no real reason except that I almost voted for Spickett twice, then switched last minute... Then the day before I was killed in the night, I voted for Roarbark. Maybe one or both of them is amongst the mafia and they think I was a special character?


----------



## MadamPirate PE

MEtoEE said:


> Great job!  Happy for you!!!


Thank you! You'll get it next time!


----------



## Orchid PE

I think I'm confused.

Is there still an ongoing round?


----------



## User1

Chattaneer PE said:


> I think I'm confused.
> 
> Is there still an ongoing round?


yes, we had so many people, we voted to break for the weekend so @JayKay PE could sleep 

we have to vote as a group to hopefully ded another mafia before end of day!


----------



## DLD PE

Chattaneer PE said:


> I think I'm confused.
> 
> Is there still an ongoing round?


Surely you're not serious (and don't call me Shirley).  You pass the exam and your mind turns to mush?  Did you do mushrooms while celebrating this past weekend? I mean, congrats on passing but dayum....

You know I'm just  messin....kind of


----------



## Orchid PE

MEtoEE said:


> Surely you're not serious (and don't call me Shirley).  You pass the exam and your mind turns to mush?  Did you do mushrooms while celebrating this past weekend? I mean, congrats on passing but dayum....
> 
> You know I'm just  messin....kind of


A) I've never played this before, so idk what's going on.
B) I went back through some pages, but still don't know what's going on.
C) I'm good with numbers, not with words.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

MEtoEE said:


> You pass the exam and your mind turns to mush?


Trust me, this is not an uncommon occurrence.


----------



## DLD PE

Chattaneer PE said:


> A) I've never played this before, so idk what's going on.
> B) I went back through some pages, but still don't know what's going on.
> C) I'm good with numbers, not with words.


I thought I was the Towelie here.


----------



## SaltySteve PE

Chattaneer PE said:


> I think I'm confused.
> 
> Is there still an ongoing round?


After going back to the original list of players, I can definitively say that @Chattaneer PE is not mafia...this round.


----------



## JayKay PE

tj_PE said:


> yes, we had so many people, we voted to break for the weekend so @JayKay PE could sleep
> 
> we have to vote as a group to hopefully ded another mafia before end of day!


I enjoyed sleeping and not going on my computer this weekend.  Also recharged to do some good writing tonight/tomorrow!  I will have many good deaths!


----------



## User1

JayKay PE said:


> I enjoyed sleeping and not going on my computer this weekend.  Also recharged to do some good writing tonight/tomorrow!  I will have many good deaths!


WAIT DID YOU JUST GIVE US A CLUE THAT SOMEBODY WILL DIE!?!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!?????????????


----------



## JayKay PE

tj_PE said:


> WAIT DID YOU JUST GIVE US A CLUE THAT SOMEBODY WILL DIE!?!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!?????????????


I mean, I am assuming you guys will be lynching someone?  THERE WERE VOTES.

THERE IS NO LIVING IN MAFIA.  WE ALL DIE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

@txjennah PE Thanks to you I had up level up my username. This is still the funniest thing I've learned all month!

Hopefully I won't die as fast next round...


----------



## Orchid PE

From what I've gathered, is JK like the dungeon master?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Chattaneer PE said:


> From what I've gathered, is JK like the dungeon master?


That’s a...totally appropriate way of putting it.


----------



## Orchid PE

Is this like D&amp;D for non-nerds?


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Chattaneer PE said:


> Is this like D&amp;D for non-nerds?


Who said anything about non-nerds!?!?? You're on a engineering message board!!!!


----------



## DLD PE

Chattaneer PE said:


> From what I've gathered, is JK like the dungeon master?


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Since you mentioned D&amp;D...


----------



## Orchid PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> Who said anything about non-nerds!?!?? You're on a engineering message board!!!!


Then why is there no D&amp;D thread!?!!?!?!


----------



## JayKay PE

Chattaneer PE said:


> From what I've gathered, is JK like the dungeon master?


I'm Mary Sunshine.  I'll tie you up with phone cord.  We'll play with whips and nipple clips and candle wax!


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Chattaneer PE said:


> Then why is there no D&amp;D thread!?!!?!?!


----------



## JayKay PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> That’s a...totally appropriate way of putting it.


A totally inappropriate way.  I am no DM.  I just like writing murder.


----------



## Orchid PE

My bad. I dumb.


----------



## DLD PE

Chattaneer PE said:


> Then why is there no D&amp;D thread!?!!?!?!


----------



## Orchid PE

JayKay PE said:


> I'm Mary Sunshine.  I'll tie you up with phone cord.  We'll play with whips and nipple clips and candle wax!


I'm scared.


----------



## DLD PE

JayKay PE said:


> A totally inappropriate way.  I am no DM.  I just like writing murder.


----------



## JayKay PE

Chattaneer PE said:


> I'm scared.


Watch the musical/movie "Reefer Madness".  Legit hilarious and has great stuff like a Jesus rock ballad and a girl saying "shut up, bitch" after smoking the 'evil reefer'.

@MEtoEE ...that is how I look when writing.  Never thinking it's good, just thinking things like 'how would you hands be if you were choking someone' or 'would some gasp like this or that?'


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I really wish I could buy all of you examinees (pass or fail) drinks rn.


----------



## txjennah PE

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> @txjennah PE Thanks to you I had up level up my username. This is still the funniest thing I've learned all month!
> 
> Hopefully I won't die as fast next round...


THIS IS THE BEST THING I HAVE EVER SEEN


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

txjennah PE said:


> THIS IS THE BEST THING I HAVE EVER SEEN


Hit me with a DAP. (Thank you Urban Dictionary).


----------



## Orchid PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> I really wish I could buy all of you examinees (pass or fail) drinks rn.


Venmo.


----------



## DLD PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> I really wish I could buy all of you examinees (pass or fail) drinks rn.


This is literally a photo taken Dec. 21st last year on my desk.  Gifts from suppliers and I have a reputation for never drinking (yes it is considered "normal" to drink during the day at work in our building).


----------



## DLD PE

I actually received two CMs and traded one for the Vodka.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

MEtoEE said:


> ... (yes it is considered "normal" to drink during the day at work in our building).


Um wear where do you work? #donothire

edit: ugh, wrong wear. sleepy brain


----------



## DLD PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> Um wear do you work? #donothire


I work in Tennessee, that's all I'm telling lol.

Well Nashville area, it's on my profile lol.


----------



## chart94 PE

MEtoEE said:


> I work in Tennessee, that's all I'm telling lol.


I may be looking now....


----------



## DLD PE

chart94 said:


> I may be looking now....


Why?  Tired of substation design?  Want to come over to the MEP world?

Join us!   lol

Better yet, be like me, work as an electrical designer for a "design-build" electrical contracting firm.  The guys are far more blue-collar here and way cooler to work/hang out with.  Not saying I don't like the typical MEP firms, but it's been a great experience here.


----------



## chart94 PE

MEtoEE said:


> Why?  Tired of substation design?  Want to come over to the MEP world?
> 
> Join us!   lol
> 
> Better yet, be like me, work as an electrical designer for a "design-build" electrical contracting firm.  The guys are far more blue-collar here and way cooler to work/hang out with.  Not saying I don't like the typical MEP firms, but it's been a great experience here.


No, but somedays could really use a martini lunch lol


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Best 3 minutes of your day...


----------



## Orchid PE

I'm not going to lie, I watched the whole thing. But cats are German sausage.


----------



## NikR_PE

Chattaneer PE said:


> Venmo.


ha got em


----------



## RBHeadge PE

MEtoEE said:


> This is literally a photo taken Dec. 21st last year on my desk.  Gifts from suppliers and I have a reputation for never drinking (yes it is considered "normal" to drink during the day at work in our building).
> 
> View attachment 15522


My wife is required to drink at work. She's a flavor and alchohol chemsit.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> alchohol chemsit


Go home @RBHeadge PE, you're drunk.


----------



## leggo PE

If I were still alive, I would go for @Roarbark or @Spickett...


----------



## User1

@JayKay PE imma go back to my initial vote of @Spickett until further notice ofc


----------



## SaltySteve PE

leggo PE said:


> If I were still alive, I would go for @Roarbark or @Spickett...


Sorry, new ouija board. Who dis?


----------



## DLD PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> My wife is required to drink at work. She's a flavor and alchohol chemsit.


----------



## DLD PE

Spickett said:


> Sorry, new ouija board. Who dis?


It's Mrs. Peacock in the Ballroom.


----------



## Roarbark

Spickett said:


> Alright, Roll call.
> 
> Who is still playing now that the majority of us know pass/fail.
> 
> I suspect we might loose a couple that go inactive now that scores are out.


Still around! 



jean15paul_PE said:


> Googling "Irish goodbye"


Coincidentally I JUSTlearned this phrase over the weekend. Or I'd be googling with you. 



Chattaneer PE said:


> Is this like D&amp;D for non-nerds?


Already been said, but Engineer board, most of us are nerds, even if we're in denial about it. DnD board definitely exists. 



JayKay PE said:


> A totally inappropriate way.  I am no DM.  I just like writing murder.


You're a game master of a mafia roleplaying game. Hate to break it to ya.


----------



## DLD PE

> 1 hour ago, jean15paul_PE said:
> 
> Best 3 minutes of your day...



That looks like us taking the exam.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Roarbark said:


> Day 1 Looked for the tally for a few minutes and gave up.    (Edit: added, thanks Jaykay)
> 4 @Audi driver, P.E. (square pres. town, Audi, mee2 conf. town, cheb conf. mafia)
> 2 spickett ( vhab, madamP)
> 1 @ChebyshevII PE (jpaul)
> 7 @MEtoEE (txj, chart, lycee conf town, bly, spickett, leegggo presumed town, tj)
> 1 @jean15paul_PEl (roar)\
> 1 @ChaosMuppetPE (choas)
> 
> Day 2
> 3 @Spickett(tj, lycee Presumed town, chebs Confirmed MAFIA)
> 1 @blybrook PE (square)
> 1 @squaretaper PE (madam)
> 6 @ChebyshevII PE (vhab, txj, rbh, spickett, leggo, bly) - MAFIA LYNCEHD
> 
> Day 3
> 3 @chart94 (spickett, nik, lycee confirmed vanilla town)
> 1 @MadamPirate (txj)
> 1 @txjennah PE (MadamP)
> 1 @Roarbark (leggo)
> 6 @LyceeFruit (roar, jp, chart, vhab, bly, tj) VANILLA TOWN LYNCHED
> 1 @Audi driver, P.E. (audi)
> 
> Edit: @JayKay PE Meant in the lists like above. Thanks!


I don't really know who to vote for. But I'm going into Saints game mode soon and probably won't be back online tonight.

@JayKay PE I vote for @tj_PE.

She voted with @ChebyshevII PE (confirmed mafia) on day 2. And voted to lynch townies on days 1 and 3. I know lots of people did, and none of this is conclusive, but ¯\_(ツ)_/¯ gotta start somewhere.

Also WHO DAT!


----------



## leggo PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> I don't really know who to vote for. But I'm going into Saints game mode soon and probably won't be back online tonight.
> 
> I vote for @tj_PE.
> 
> She voted with @ChebyshevII PE (confirmed mafia) on day 2. And voted to lynch townies on days 1 and 3. I know lots of people did, and none of this is conclusive, but ¯\_(ツ)_/¯ gotta start somewhere.


Don't do this! As a dedded person, I recommend not doing this. Don't kill tj!!!


----------



## User1

jean15paul_PE said:


> I don't really know who to vote for. But I'm going into Saints game mode soon and probably won't be back online tonight.
> 
> @JayKay PE I vote for @tj_PE.
> 
> She voted with @ChebyshevII PE (confirmed mafia) on day 2. And voted to lynch townies on days 1 and 3. I know lots of people did, and none of this is conclusive, but ¯\_(ツ)_/¯ gotta start somewhere.
> 
> Also WHO DAT!


I'm not maf


----------



## JayKay PE

Current vote:

1 @tj_PE (jeanp)

1 @Spickett (tj)

1 @MadamPirate (spickett)

1 @Audi driver, P.E. (nik)

1 @chart94 (bly)


----------



## JayKay PE

Also, angry because I think I def could have attempted the snow to get to the gym, but I guess I'll have to do the strength class on Wednesday and attempt to go to the gym/have a better habit once the New Year starts (due to family visiting/going on vacation).


----------



## Roarbark

Ha, Snow! @JayKay PE. Do bodyweight/calisthenics (surprised I spelled that correctly...) exercises instead! No gym needed!

Having computer issues, Chrome crashes every time I open it, so I'm using Microsoft edge right now … Probably won't be on so much today as a result, since this browser makes me uncomfortable. Still deciding who to vote for...


----------



## chart94 PE

I vote for @blybrook PE for now... @JayKay PE


----------



## SaltySteve PE

We're going to have to come to some consensus or it's going to be a tie and someone random gets lynched in the tie.


----------



## txjennah PE

Hmm @JayKay PEI'm gonna go with my original vote from last week, @MadamPirate, since she didn't change her vote to @ChebyshevII PE when everyone else did, implying she knows he was mafia. It's admittedly a weak guess, but I have nothing else to go on at the moment.

PS Congrats on passing @MadamPirate, don't hate me bc I voted for you yaaaayyyyyy


----------



## txjennah PE

JayKay PE said:


> Also, angry because I think I def could have attempted the snow to get to the gym, but I guess I'll have to do the strength class on Wednesday and attempt to go to the gym/have a better habit once the New Year starts (due to family visiting/going on vacation).


Don't feel bad!  I left early from work because I'm a snow wimp, and ~started a trend~, some of my other coworkers left early too.


----------



## blybrook PE

Several of them mid-western states are snow-wimps, or have cities that are. Closing roads / schools / businesses with under 6" of snowfall. When I was in da copper country of da UP, they didn't shut anything down for anything under 4' of snowfall in 24-hours. When I worked with the Jaws of Life, we never shut down for weather.


----------



## JayKay PE

Current vote:

1 @tj_PE (jeanp)

1 @Spickett (tj)

2 @MadamPirate (spickett, tj)

1 @Audi driver, P.E. (nik)

1 @chart94 (bly)

1 @blybrook PE (chart)


----------



## JayKay PE

blybrook PE said:


> Several of them mid-western states are snow-wimps, or have cities that are. Closing roads / schools / businesses with under 6" of snowfall. When I was in da copper country of da UP, they didn't shut anything down for anything under 4' of snowfall in 24-hours. When I worked with the Jaws of Life, we never shut down for weather.


Like, I'm ultra confused, because I thought the midwest/Indiana wasn't snow wimpy...but they had a winter warning in affect and all this nonsense.  Then with the traffic when I left at 3:30pm was crazy, like people didn't know how to drive in the slush/snow?  I feel like I made the right decision not going out, because I just know people were driving like idiots, but I'm kinda angry because I really want to go to my new gym!  They totally kicked my ass when I went on Wednesday (I could move, but I was def deep sore).

@Roarbark I could def do body-weight stuff in my apartment, but I don't want to bother my landlord who literally came back from the Caribbean for a medical appointment and is chilling for a couple of days before he goes back to warmth (I feel bad since it was dialysis and, literally, it's only snowed on the days he's been back).  I'm just excited because new gym has obstacle courses!!!  I bruised myself really good last time, but it was ultra fun!


----------



## JayKay PE

Trrrrrrriple post?


----------



## txjennah PE

blybrook PE said:


> Several of them mid-western states are snow-wimps, or have cities that are. Closing roads / schools / businesses with under 6" of snowfall. When I was in da copper country of da UP, they didn't shut anything down for anything under 4' of snowfall in 24-hours. When I worked with the Jaws of Life, we never shut down for weather.


There was a 2 hr delay for the school districts here, otherwise everything was open. It's all good. I'd much rather live in a snow wimp state than "meh 10 feet of snow whatever."


----------



## txjennah PE

JayKay PE said:


> Like, I'm ultra confused, because I thought the midwest/Indiana wasn't snow wimpy...but they had a winter warning in affect and all this nonsense.  Then with the traffic when I left at 3:30pm was crazy, like people didn't know how to drive in the slush/snow?  I feel like I made the right decision not going out, because I just know people were driving like idiots, but I'm kinda angry because I really want to go to my new gym!  They totally kicked my ass when I went on Wednesday (I could move, but I was def deep sore).
> 
> @Roarbark I could def do body-weight stuff in my apartment, but I don't want to bother my landlord who literally came back from the Caribbean for a medical appointment and is chilling for a couple of days before he goes back to warmth (I feel bad since it was dialysis and, literally, it's only snowed on the days he's been back).  I'm just excited because new gym has obstacle courses!!!  I bruised myself really good last time, but it was ultra fun!


Ohhhh yeah. I was super slow in my parking garage/downtown streets. Suck it, everyone behind me.  I didn't go any faster than 50-60 mph on the interstate either.

edit: Is top still a thing?


----------



## JayKay PE

txjennah PE said:


> Ohhhh yeah. I was super slow in my parking garage/downtown streets. Suck it, everyone behind me.  I didn't go any faster than 50-60 mph on the interstate either.
> 
> edit: Is top still a thing?


Lol, you were not the only slow one.  There were people who were going ultra slow and I was like, "There is literally slush on the road.  If your tires have any tread at all, and you aren't spinning out, you'll be fine."  Weather said it was still going to be snowing until like 9pm, and since it was snowing hard around 4:40pm I thought it'd keep going...should have just changed and gym'd it.  T_T

AND TOP AND TRRRRRRRIPLE POST ARE NOW THINGS.  NOW AND FOREVER.  AMEN.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Trust me, this is not an uncommon occurrence.


I was mush before I passed exam.



tj_PE said:


> SE results


Ahhh. Eb is not giving me notifications today, hrmpf


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

MEtoEE said:


> This is literally a photo taken Dec. 21st last year on my desk.  Gifts from suppliers and I have a reputation for never drinking (yes it is considered "normal" to drink during the day at work in our building).
> 
> View attachment 15522


Id have issue with that


----------



## Roarbark

JayKay PE said:


> Current vote:
> 
> 1 @tj_PE (jeanp)
> 
> 1 @Spickett (tj)
> 
> 2 @MadamPirate (spickett, tj)
> 
> 1 @Audi driver, P.E. (nik)
> 
> 1 @chart94 (bly)
> 
> 1 @blybrook PE (chart)


@JayKay PENote, you referred to both txj and tj as TJ in your vote tally! txj voted for pirate. Tj voted for spickett I believe.


----------



## JayKay PE

Roarbark said:


> @JayKay PENote, you referred to both txj and tj as TJ in your vote tally! txj voted for pirate. Tj voted for spickett I believe.


You are correct!  Sorry, getting a bit of a headache and trying to start writing before the vote ends so I can go to bed soon after (I think the barometer dropping is killing me).  Updated vote:

1 @tj_PE (jeanp)

1 @Spickett (tj)

2 @MadamPirate (spickett, txj)

1 @Audi driver, P.E. (nik)

1 @chart94 (bly)

1 @blybrook PE (chart)


----------



## MadamPirate PE

txjennah PE said:


> Hmm @JayKay PEI'm gonna go with my original vote from last week, @MadamPirate, since she didn't change her vote to @ChebyshevII PE when everyone else did, implying she knows he was mafia. It's admittedly a weak guess, but I have nothing else to go on at the moment.
> 
> PS Congrats on passing @MadamPirate, don't hate me bc I voted for you yaaaayyyyyy


DONT DED MEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Alright,  @JayKay PE I'm voting for @Spickett unless something happens in the next 20 mins to convince me otherwise.


----------



## JayKay PE

Updated vote:

1 @tj_PE (jeanp)

2 @Spickett (tj, madamp)

2 @MadamPirate (spickett, txj)

1 @Audi driver, P.E. (nik)

1 @chart94 (bly)

1 @blybrook PE (chart)


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

This round needs more info


----------



## JayKay PE

7 minutes left.

Got sidetracked by my dad calling me to chat.


----------



## User1

@JayKay PEI change to vote for @Audi driver, P.E.


----------



## JayKay PE

Updated vote:

1 @tj_PE (jeanp)

1 @Spickett (madamp)

2 @MadamPirate (spickett, txj)

2 @Audi driver, P.E. (nik, tj)

1 @chart94 (bly)

1 @blybrook PE (chart)


----------



## RBHeadge PE

@JayKay PE i vote for @Audi driver, P.E.


----------



## JayKay PE

Updated vote:

1 @tj_PE (jeanp)

1 @Spickett (madamp)

2 @MadamPirate (spickett, txj)

3 @Audi driver, P.E. (nik, tj, RBH)

1 @chart94 (bly)

1 @blybrook PE (chart)


----------



## MadamPirate PE

@JayKay PE I'm changing my vote to @Audi driver, P.E. as well. Too quiet.


----------



## blybrook PE

JayKay PE said:


> Like, I'm ultra confused, because I thought the midwest/Indiana wasn't snow wimpy...but they had a winter warning in affect and all this nonsense.  Then with the traffic when I left at 3:30pm was crazy, like people didn't know how to drive in the slush/snow?  I feel like I made the right decision not going out, because I just know people were driving like idiots, but I'm kinda angry because I really want to go to my new gym!  They totally kicked my ass when I went on Wednesday (I could move, but I was def deep sore).


Ohio, New York, Troll Land (lower MI), parts of Indiana &amp; Illinois are all snow wimps. They don't know a good storm until it hits 'em hard.  Detroit used to send their plow drivers to Marquette (UP) to learn how to move snow effectively and efficiently. What would shut down Detroit was a dusting for Marquette and the Copper Country!

I miss big snow falls. The largest storm that I've experienced since living in AK was 2' over 3 days.  Ice storms are a different animal all together though.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Ice is the great equalizer


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Interesting pivot to Audi


----------



## User1

jean15paul_PE said:


> Interesting pivot to Audi


Hopefully it pays off!


----------



## JayKay PE

Time


----------



## blybrook PE

Let's see if that pays off!


----------



## JayKay PE

Updated vote:

1 @tj_PE (jeanp)

2 @MadamPirate (spickett, txj)

4 @Audi driver, P.E. (nik, tj, RBH, audi)

1 @chart94 (bly)

1 @blybrook PE (chart)


----------



## blybrook PE

Audi commits Suicide!


----------



## User1

@Audi driver, P.E.Tagging you some more bc I can


----------



## User1

OK driving home back in 20


----------



## JayKay PE

blybrook PE said:


> Ohio, New York, Troll Land (lower MI), parts of Indiana &amp; Illinois are all snow wimps. They don't know a good storm until it hits 'em hard.  Detroit used to send their plow drivers to Marquette (UP) to learn how to move snow effectively and efficiently. What would shut down Detroit was a dusting for Marquette and the Copper Country!
> 
> I miss big snow falls. The largest storm that I've experienced since living in AK was 2' over 3 days.  Ice storms are a different animal all together though.


It was funny because upstate NY was totally fine with heavy snow (my dad is from Rochester where they get the lake effect snow, same as my parent's second home in Ithaca) and further east LI usually got a ton of snow due to gusting from the empty farm fields (again, my parent's house would get like 18" where every where else got 9"), but I def thing Indianapolis the city is wimpy when it comes to snow.  Def disappointed in the drivers (not the actual crews, they did awesome, I guess people just don't know what they're doing).


----------



## MadamPirate PE

JayKay PE said:


> Updated vote:
> 
> 1 @tj_PE (jeanp)
> 
> 2 @MadamPirate (spickett, txj)
> 
> 4 @Audi driver, P.E. (nik, tj, RBH, audi)
> 
> 1 @chart94 (bly)
> 
> 1 @blybrook PE (chart)


I voted for Audi, not Audi! Lol


----------



## RBHeadge PE

@Audi driver, P.E. was sucidal in this game anyway.


----------



## JayKay PE

MadamPirate said:


> I voted for Audi, not Audi! Lol


Potato potahto.  Audi would have voted for themselves in spirit!


----------



## User1

JayKay PE said:


> Potato potahto.  Audi would have voted for themselves in spirit!


@ptatohed


----------



## NikR_PE

Fingers crossed.


----------



## JayKay PE

The competition was slowly turning into what one would kindly call a shit show but what most Americans would call ‘prime-time television’.  The accusations started out as standard cattiness, saying one competitor’s hair was a weave or that the other had veneers, but it soon turned dirty with the like of butt implant smack talk and sneering at thigh-fat lip injections as makeup was being touched up.  There was even mention of the unmentionable (a divorce from a, then unknown, first cousin), but that accuser was quickly hissed into silence.  

“This is fucking ridiculous,” sneered @Audi driver, P.E. when another round of bickering began on the specific shade of brown one of the contender's had dyed their hair, “You keep bickering about dating this small fry even as we get eliminated.”  They ignored the lopsided glare shot at them by @NikR_PE, who had only one set of false eyelashes applied. “Nobody thinks this is weird the amount of people dying during a televised dating competition?”

@Audi driver, P.E. sighed in frustration at the blank cow-eyes sent their way.  “None of you have noticed that people are actually dead at the end of the day?  Put your hand down,” they snapped at the lone hand that had raised, “You’re all idiots.  Like sheep getting ready to be turned into a pair of UGGs.

“Yes, yes, we all love UGGs,” they said, cutting off the cries of joy of the Australian footwear, “But that’s getting away from the point I was making that some people in this competition seem to know more than others.  The directors knew shit, he barely knew the script, but the announcer...the announcer seemed to know who was who. They actually knew the questions and seemed to have pre-printed-”

@Audi driver, P.E. stopped when they noticed the furrowed expression on @tj_PE’s face, “What?  What’s wrong now? Did you have dairy or something?”

“...so, you’ve been cheating?”  Asked @tj_PE, “Collecting all this info, I mean, I’d think you were cheating.  That sounds like cheating, right?”

A few faces nodded along with a few murmurs of “I thought everyone was cheating?” and “Wait, that isn’t part of the game?”.

“That’s not the point!  The point is that someone is killing us!  I don’t know about all youse guys, but I want to get out of this alive!  Preferably with all my limbs!”

“I guess, but you were cheating.  We’ve all established that.” @RBHeadge PE said, now ignoring @Audi driver, P.E. to address the room at large.  The contestants were avidly nodding in agreement while the makeup crew internally moaned at what they knew was going to happen next.

@Audi driver, P.E. was able to dodge the first assault made from behind, twisting away from the hair dryer cord that had become looped around their neck.  They were even able to  dodge the swipe someone made at their legs using a pair of gladiator heels that had been tied together.

Unfortunately, they were unable to dodge the bottle of OPI nail polish held firmly in someone’s fist, turning at the last moment to avoid the hard glass going into their eyes or slashing across their eyes, but the thick shards were then ground deep into their temple as their attacker’s other hand jerked up to stop their skull from moving.

Stunned by the sudden blow to the head, @Audi driver, P.E. was then unprepared for the talons that jerked at every handhold on their person: clothes, hair, even earrings were used as a (temporary) hold as they were pushed and pulled towards the ground.  They continued to struggle, twitching a grimace when a gold hoop was ripped from their ear cartilage, cracking a few surgically altered noses before a different hair-care item was used to secure their hands tightly behind their backs.

“You have to believe me!” They reasoned, unable to see what was now going behind themselves as their face was shoved into the well-trod, musty-smelling, carpeting of the trailer, “Something is going on here!  Something is wr-”

@Audi driver, P.E. was cut off when the large stylist chair was dropped unceremoniously on their upper body, a dull pop occurring as the base landed.  The chair wobbled when @Audi driver, P.E.’s body gave one last violent shudder before it settled precariously in a semi-level position.

For a moment, at least half of them thought about tilting the chair a little further to see what it looked like.  To see if a human skull actually did look like an overripe watermelon that had split along its seam, or if the chair crushing was more like when a pomegranate was ripped open for deseeding.  Before anyone was able to act on the urge, the bell rang outside the trailer for the start of the next section of the show.  So they all dutifully tromped out, much like the sheep they had been alluded to.

“Hey guys,” @Will.I.Am PE said when the remaining 11, left the trailer, “Don’t you think it’s weird that everyone is dying on this dating show?  I mean, I can’t be the only person who noticed that?” 

@Audi driver, P.E.was a normal townsperson/contestant

The remaining players are: 

@jean15paul_PE, @blybrook PE, @Roarbark, @chart94, @txjennah PE, @tj_PE, @NikR_PE, @Spickett, @RBHeadge PE, @vhab49_PE, and @MadamPirate

The final vote was:

4 @Audi driver, P.E.

2 @MadamPirate

1 @tj_PE

1 @chart94

1 @blybrook PE


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Dangit


----------



## Roarbark

JayKay PE said:


> You’re all idiots.  Like sheep getting ready to be turned into a pair of UGGs


EXCELLENT, @JayKay PE, you've got talent. 
...............
And then i got to the gory part. Every time...





Audi got his wish. RIP...


----------



## blybrook PE

Damnit. Audi was suicidal, not typical mafia behavior. We gotta band together.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

blybrook PE said:


> Damnit. Audi was suicidal, not typical mafia behavior. We gotta band together.


To be fair, suicidal is not typical of anyone


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

This round feels much harder than previous rounds.


----------



## Roarbark

Night everyone. Tomorrow is annual cleaning day at the office, so not sure if I'll be on. @JayKay PE, I vote for @NikR_PE now, just in case I don't get a chance tomorrow. 

Good luck everyone .


----------



## blybrook PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> This round feels much harder than previous rounds.


It's the numbers. Having 18 original players is tough, it's causing things to play out longer.


----------



## txjennah PE

Sucks about @Audi driver, P.E. but the OPI nail polish...OMG LOL


----------



## JayKay PE

Going to be a little late today writing up anything. Woke up feeling like crap and I think I might be catching something a coworker had (cough/headache) and I have family visiting this weekend/I’m traveling home so this really can’t happen. 
 

So you all can continue voting/speculating: @tj_PE was killed by the mafia in the middle of the night.


----------



## NikR_PE

I legit thought he was trying to divert attention.  He really wanted to quit the game. He didnt even defend himself.


----------



## User1

Welp


----------



## User1

Maybe the mafs ears were ringing last night


----------



## txjennah PE

JayKay PE said:


> Going to be a little late today writing up anything. Woke up feeling like crap and I think I might be catching something a coworker had (cough/headache) and I have family visiting this weekend/I’m traveling home so this really can’t happen.
> 
> 
> So you all can continue voting/speculating: @tj_PE was killed by the mafia in the middle of the night.


Oh no! I hope you feel better @JayKay PE


----------



## blybrook PE

Good luck getting better JayKay! Micro naps during the day might help.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Feel better @JayKay PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Feel better, @JayKay PE!!


----------



## NikR_PE

I explained my reasoning to vote for Audi. What was your reasoning @tj_PE, @RBHeadge PE, and @MadamPirate?


----------



## NikR_PE

JayKay PE said:


> I think I might be catching something a coworker had


ooh office romance.

Just kidding. Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Fell better @JayKay PE



NikR_PE said:


> I explained my reasoning to vote for Audi. What was your reasoning @tj_PE, @RBHeadge PE, and @MadamPirate?


My rationale was implied above.

There has been a lack of information the last two votes. I thought it was more appropriate to remove an inactive player (who didn't want to play) from the game than to, randomly vote out a potential townie ally who actually wants to play.

I learned my lesson from Thursday night.


----------



## leggo PE

JayKay PE said:


> The competition was slowly turning into what one would kindly call a shit show but what most Americans would call ‘prime-time television’.  The accusations started out as standard cattiness, saying one competitor’s hair was a weave or that the other had veneers, but it soon turned dirty with the like of butt implant smack talk and sneering at thigh-fat lip injections as makeup was being touched up.  There was even mention of the unmentionable (a divorce from a, then unknown, first cousin), but that accuser was quickly hissed into silence.
> 
> “This is fucking ridiculous,” sneered @Audi driver, P.E. when another round of bickering began on the specific shade of brown one of the contender's had dyed their hair, “You keep bickering about dating this small fry even as we get eliminated.”  They ignored the lopsided glare shot at them by @NikR_PE, who had only one set of false eyelashes applied. “Nobody thinks this is weird the amount of people dying during a televised dating competition?”
> 
> @Audi driver, P.E. sighed in frustration at the blank cow-eyes sent their way.  “None of you have noticed that people are actually dead at the end of the day?  Put your hand down,” they snapped at the lone hand that had raised, “You’re all idiots.  Like sheep getting ready to be turned into a pair of UGGs.
> 
> “Yes, yes, we all love UGGs,” they said, cutting off the cries of joy of the Australian footwear, “But that’s getting away from the point I was making that some people in this competition seem to know more than others.  The directors knew shit, he barely knew the script, but the announcer...the announcer seemed to know who was who. They actually knew the questions and seemed to have pre-printed-”
> 
> @Audi driver, P.E. stopped when they noticed the furrowed expression on @tj_PE’s face, “What?  What’s wrong now? Did you have dairy or something?”
> 
> “...so, you’ve been cheating?”  Asked @tj_PE, “Collecting all this info, I mean, I’d think you were cheating.  That sounds like cheating, right?”
> 
> A few faces nodded along with a few murmurs of “I thought everyone was cheating?” and “Wait, that isn’t part of the game?”.
> 
> “That’s not the point!  The point is that someone is killing us!  I don’t know about all youse guys, but I want to get out of this alive!  Preferably with all my limbs!”
> 
> “I guess, but you were cheating.  We’ve all established that.” @RBHeadge PE said, now ignoring @Audi driver, P.E. to address the room at large.  The contestants were avidly nodding in agreement while the makeup crew internally moaned at what they knew was going to happen next.
> 
> @Audi driver, P.E. was able to dodge the first assault made from behind, twisting away from the hair dryer cord that had become looped around their neck.  They were even able to  dodge the swipe someone made at their legs using a pair of gladiator heels that had been tied together.
> 
> Unfortunately, they were unable to dodge the bottle of OPI nail polish held firmly in someone’s fist, turning at the last moment to avoid the hard glass going into their eyes or slashing across their eyes, but the thick shards were then ground deep into their temple as their attacker’s other hand jerked up to stop their skull from moving.
> 
> Stunned by the sudden blow to the head, @Audi driver, P.E. was then unprepared for the talons that jerked at every handhold on their person: clothes, hair, even earrings were used as a (temporary) hold as they were pushed and pulled towards the ground.  They continued to struggle, twitching a grimace when a gold hoop was ripped from their ear cartilage, cracking a few surgically altered noses before a different hair-care item was used to secure their hands tightly behind their backs.
> 
> “You have to believe me!” They reasoned, unable to see what was now going behind themselves as their face was shoved into the well-trod, musty-smelling, carpeting of the trailer, “Something is going on here!  Something is wr-”
> 
> @Audi driver, P.E. was cut off when the large stylist chair was dropped unceremoniously on their upper body, a dull pop occurring as the base landed.  The chair wobbled when @Audi driver, P.E.’s body gave one last violent shudder before it settled precariously in a semi-level position.
> 
> For a moment, at least half of them thought about tilting the chair a little further to see what it looked like.  To see if a human skull actually did look like an overripe watermelon that had split along its seam, or if the chair crushing was more like when a pomegranate was ripped open for deseeding.  Before anyone was able to act on the urge, the bell rang outside the trailer for the start of the next section of the show.  So they all dutifully tromped out, much like the sheep they had been alluded to.
> 
> “Hey guys,” @Will.I.Am PE said when the remaining 11, left the trailer, “Don’t you think it’s weird that everyone is dying on this dating show?  I mean, I can’t be the only person who noticed that?”
> 
> @Audi driver, P.E.was a normal townsperson/contestant
> 
> The remaining players are:
> 
> @jean15paul_PE, @blybrook PE, @Roarbark, @chart94, @txjennah PE, @tj_PE, @NikR_PE, @Spickett, @RBHeadge PE, @vhab49_PE, and @MadamPirate
> 
> The final vote was:
> 
> 4 @Audi driver, P.E.
> 
> 2 @MadamPirate
> 
> 1 @tj_PE
> 
> 1 @chart94
> 
> 1 @blybrook PE


ARGH GUYS WHY DID YOU SWITCH TO @Audi driver, P.E. WHEN I SAID VOTE FOR @Spickett!?!?! Or @Roarbark, but MAINLY @Spickett!!!


----------



## leggo PE

@JayKay PE, I hope you feel better! Wash hands frequently, drink lots of fluids!

@tj_PE, noooooo!!! Oh well, you can hang out with me now. The mafia like to kill us, apparently?


----------



## Roarbark

@JayKay PE. Sending wellness rays from HI. Feel better!


----------



## SaltySteve PE

leggo PE said:


> ARGH GUYS WHY DID YOU SWITCH TO @Audi driver, P.E. WHEN I SAID VOTE FOR @Spickett!?!?! Or @Roarbark, but MAINLY @Spickett!!!


----------



## SaltySteve PE

Best I can tell @Roarbark is a Townie. It should go without saying but I'm also a townie. My current money is on @MadamPirate and @vhab49_PE


----------



## NikR_PE

leggo PE said:


> ARGH GUYS WHY DID YOU SWITCH TO @Audi driver, P.E. WHEN I SAID VOTE FOR @Spickett!?!?! Or @Roarbark, but MAINLY @Spickett!!!


@JayKay PE i vote for @Spickett


----------



## SDMyers

LyceeFruit said:


> so are exploding circuit breakers &amp; transformers - entergy had one of their 500kV transformers go about this time last year or the year before and the smoke was seen for miles and miles and miles across houston (they've apparently had a couple of transformers go in the last few years. new ones even)


Check out this video where safety engineers use high-speed cameras to capture arc flash explosions! It's wild.


----------



## JayKay PE

o hey. so i'm up and trying to type this through coughs. Just made a huge thing of lipton noodle soup (aka: magic JK cold/flu curing .liquid) and I'm attempting to hoark down some ritz.  I am not hungry but know liquids are key!!

Going to try and write narrative for tj, but here is a current vote update:

1 @NikR_PE (roar)

1 @Spickett (nik)


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Spickett said:


> Best I can tell @Roarbark is a Townie. It should go without saying but I'm also a townie. My current money is on @MadamPirate and @vhab49_PE


That would be an incorrect bet.  I'm a townie.  Who keeps forgetting this game is happening right now.

So @JayKay PE imma vote for @Spickett in retaliation.

Subject to change of course.


----------



## JayKay PE

Current vote, since it seems everyone posts when I post:

1 @NikR_PE (roar)

2 @Spickett (nik, vhab)


----------



## SaltySteve PE

JayKay PE said:


> o hey. so i'm up and trying to type this through coughs. Just made a huge thing of lipton noodle soup (aka: magic JK cold/flu curing .liquid) and I'm attempting to hoark down some ritz.  I am not hungry but know liquids are key!!
> 
> Going to try and write narrative for tj, but here is a current vote update:
> 
> 1 @NikR_PE (roar)
> 
> 1 @Spickett (nik)


Hope you get to feeling better!


----------



## txjennah PE

@JayKay PE I vote for @MadamPirate for now. I may change my vote should I receive further information.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

JayKay PE said:


> o hey. so i'm up and trying to type this through coughs. Just made a huge thing of lipton noodle soup (aka: magic JK cold/flu curing .liquid) and I'm attempting to hoark down some ritz.  I am not hungry but know liquids are key!!
> 
> Going to try and write narrative for tj, but here is a current vote update:
> 
> 1 @NikR_PE (roar)
> 
> 1 @Spickett (nik)


cold med induced write up would be hilarious but get well friend!

i'm likely taking off tomorrow.

i struggled with my address earlier... not good times. i hate being sick


----------



## SaltySteve PE

vhab49_PE said:


> That would be an incorrect bet.  I'm a townie.  Who keeps forgetting this game is happening right now.
> 
> So @JayKay PE imma vote for @Spickett in retaliation.
> 
> Subject to change of course.


Mighty defensive for me just speculating that you were mafia. You could be "forgetting this game is happening" or trying to stay off the radar. Either way you answered who I'm going to vote for. @JayKay PE I'd like to lodge a vote against @vhab49_PE


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Spickett said:


> Mighty defensive for me just speculating that you were mafia. You could be "forgetting this game is happening" or trying to stay off the radar. Either way you answered who I'm going to vote for. @JayKay PE I'd like to lodge a vote against @vhab49_PE


It's a mistake I tell you.  I'm not the cop (shocking) or the Dr, or Mafia.  I am just a plain old townie.  If I was mafia, I would not post.

Plus, I was the first person to vote for the Mafia person we ousted last week. Why would I vote for a mafia if I was a mafia?


----------



## DLD PE

LyceeFruit said:


> cold med induced write up would be hilarious but get well friend!
> 
> i'm likely taking off tomorrow.
> 
> i struggled with my address earlier... not good times. i hate being sick


Get well soon!  Take some elderberry syrup!


----------



## DLD PE

vhab49_PE said:


> It's a mistake I tell you.  I'm not the cop (shocking) or the Dr, or Mafia.  I am just a plain old townie.  If I was mafia, I would not post.
> 
> Plus, I was the first person to vote for the Mafia person we ousted last week. Why would I vote for a mafia if I was a mafia?


----------



## NikR_PE

JayKay PE said:


> o hey. so i'm up and trying to type this through coughs. Just made a huge thing of lipton noodle soup (aka: magic JK cold/flu curing .liquid) and I'm attempting to hoark down some ritz.  I am not hungry but know liquids are key!!
> 
> Going to try and write narrative for tj, but here is a current vote update:
> 
> 1 @NikR_PE (roar)
> 
> 1 @Spickett (nik)


Personally I am fine with no narrative so you can rest. Also, someone can take over modding, if that's ok with you.


----------



## txjennah PE

NikR_PE said:


> Personally I am fine with no narrative so you can rest. Also, someone can take over modding, if that's ok with you.


This.

We can say that @tj_PE drank some cyanide-laced egg nog or something and call it a day.


----------



## txjennah PE

Or we can take another break until you feel better!


----------



## SaltySteve PE

txjennah PE said:


> This.
> 
> We can say that @tj_PE drank some cyanide-laced egg nog or something and call it a day.


Speaking of eggnog.... Evan Williams Eggnog is where it's at.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Spickett said:


> Speaking of eggnog.... Evan Williams Eggnog is where it's at.


I miss eggnog...

As a side note, my day blew up. Finally have a second to breathe. @NikR_PE I voted for @Audi driver, P.E. because he was suicidal, and I trust Fish Guy.


----------



## NikR_PE

MadamPirate said:


> Fish Guy


:Locolaugh:


----------



## MadamPirate PE

NikR_PE said:


> :Locolaugh:


Best nickname that's come out of the results, for sure.


----------



## NikR_PE

MadamPirate said:


> and I trust Fish Guy


So is it safe to assume you and fush guy have been talking.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

NikR_PE said:


> So is it safe to assume you and fush guy have been talking.


He had to talk me off the ledge over the weekend.

Stupid Colorado.


----------



## NikR_PE

MadamPirate said:


> He had to talk me off the ledge over the weekend.
> 
> Stupid Colorado.


I meant about our mafia game


----------



## SaltySteve PE

Latest Unofficial Poling. 

1 @NikR_PE (roar)

2 *Redacted* (nikR, vhab)

1 @MadamPirate (tx)

1 @vhab49_PE (spickett)


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

MEtoEE said:


> View attachment 15549


Lies.


----------



## SaltySteve PE

vhab49_PE said:


> Plus, I was the first person to vote for the Mafia person we ousted last week. Why would I vote for a mafia if I was a mafia?


You ever see the Alien movie where the three xenomorphs are caged up and they look at each other and pick the weakest to kill so it's acidic blood eats through the floor and allows them to escape?


----------



## User1

txjennah PE said:


> This.
> 
> We can say that @tj_PE drank some cyanide-laced egg nog or something and call it a day.


I'd prefer if we were more accurate. the mafia called in NCEES to slit my throat and watch me bleed out.


----------



## blybrook PE

tj_PE said:


> I'd prefer if we were more accurate. the mafia called in NCEES to slit my throat and watch me bleed out.


The Mafioso must really not want you to get your results if they're bringing in NCEES?  Did Tim @ NCEES do the honors?

Still figuring out who to vote for today.  The folks that didn't vote since the beginning of the game are all over the place, no real pattern there...


----------



## MadamPirate PE

NikR_PE said:


> I meant about our mafia game


I'm so oblivious sometimes. Internet subtlety is not my forte. 

So far, his analysis he's posted in the thread have been bang on. I had no clue who to vote for last night, so I went with him because he's pretty damn good with this game.


----------



## User1

blybrook PE said:


> The Mafioso must really not want you to get your results if they're bringing in NCEES?  Did Tim @ NCEES do the honors?
> 
> Still figuring out who to vote for today.  The folks that didn't vote since the beginning of the game are all over the place, no real pattern there...


oh i got the results. failed miserably. 

hence bleeding forever.

i've suspected spickett from the beginning (for no logical reason) but noone else seemed to. i have nothing to go on, either though. also, i'm ded.


----------



## Roarbark

MadamPirate said:


> I trust Fish Guy.


Your first mistake, trusting fish guy.




 (Old Gregg, for those uninitiated)


----------



## NikR_PE

tj_PE said:


> oh i got the results. failed miserably.
> 
> hence bleeding forever.
> 
> i've suspected spickett from the beginning (for no logical reason) but noone else seemed to. i have nothing to go on, either though. also, i'm ded.


Sorry to hear that.  Hope the holidays help you unwind and regroup. Good luck. You got this.


----------



## blybrook PE

tj_PE said:


> oh i got the results. failed miserably.


Sorry to hear that! Good luck recovering from that shock to the system and on your future studies!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

tj_PE said:


> oh i got the results. failed miserably.
> 
> hence bleeding forever.
> 
> i've suspected spickett from the beginning (for no logical reason) but noone else seemed to. i have nothing to go on, either though. also, i'm ded.


Oh man, I'm so sorry. Consolation yarn?


----------



## MadamPirate PE

NikR_PE said:


> So is it safe to assume you and fush guy have been talking.


hahaha I just noticed this typo as I was scrolling up


----------



## Roarbark

@tj_PE Sorry to hear tj  . Hang in there, it's coming.


----------



## txjennah PE

tj_PE said:


> oh i got the results. failed miserably.
> 
> hence bleeding forever.
> 
> i've suspected spickett from the beginning (for no logical reason) but noone else seemed to. i have nothing to go on, either though. also, i'm ded.


I'm sorry tj. You're still a badass, even if u ded from Mafia.


----------



## JayKay PE

Sorry guys.  Sucking right now.  Last post I had a weird fever-wave thing (hot then cold).  Took a shower, took some DayQuil, and then promptly passed out on the couch.  @txjennah PE texting (and me randomly not having it on silent) saved the day!

Current vote:

1 @NikR_PE (roar)

2 @Spickett (nik, vhab)

1 @MadamPirate (txj)

1 @vhab49_PE (spickett)


----------



## blybrook PE

I don't know if I'll get home before the vote closes or not, so this is a shot in the dark: @JayKay PE, my current vote is for @jean15paul_PE unless other information surfaces and I make it home to review / revise before the cutoff time.


----------



## JayKay PE

Current vote:

1 @NikR_PE (roar)

2 @Spickett (nik, vhab)

1 @MadamPirate (txj)

1 @vhab49_PE (spickett)

1 @jean15paul_PE (bly)


----------



## RBHeadge PE

MadamPirate said:


> He had to talk me off the ledge over the weekend.
> 
> Stupid Colorado.


Generally speaking, this was about 90% of my PM's, text messages, emails, and phone calls in the last week. Lots of people needed a positive message recently.


----------



## JayKay PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Generally speaking, this was about 90% of my PM's, text messages, emails, and phone calls in the last week. Lots of people needed a positive message recently.


Positive message right now?  General one, please.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

@tj_PE I'm sorry. Enjoy the holidays, get refreshed, eat yummy but unhealthy foods. This test does not define you. You'll kick its ass in April!

@JayKay PE try wonton soup. Feel better soon.

Also, I'm voting for @NikR_PE.


----------



## Roarbark

@JayKay PE Please pause the game for a bit if it's adding (unwanted) extra tasks / stress when you're sick! Appreciate all the effort you're putting in.


----------



## JayKay PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> @JayKay PE try wonton soup. Feel better soon.


Wonton soup = pork = JK die = Indy also has sucky Chinese food here, so it's a moot point.  One of the things I'm really excited about gorging myself on when I visit home (curry chicken~).  Maybe I can convince my parents to do a Chinese NYE and let me sit and eat much food?

@Roarbark I think I have it under control.  Forced myself to eat more soup, had some pretzel sticks, now just drinking a ton of Crystal Light iced tea.

Current vote:

2 @NikR_PE (roa, RBHr)

2 @Spickett (nik, vhab)

1 @MadamPirate (txj)

1 @vhab49_PE (spickett)

1 @jean15paul_PE (bly)


----------



## chart94 PE

I am confused.


----------



## JayKay PE

chart94 said:


> I am confused.


Fuck.  Did I miss your vote?


----------



## chart94 PE

JayKay PE said:


> Fuck.  Did I miss your vote?


No Im voting for @txjennah PE


----------



## blybrook PE

The plot thickens. Not sure if i should vote with rb and roar or not. NikR has missed a few votes and the clock is ticking.


----------



## JayKay PE

4 minutes left.  Current vote:

1 @txjennah PE (chart)

2 @NikR_PE (roar, RBH)

2 @Spickett (nik, vhab)

1 @MadamPirate (txj)

1 @vhab49_PE (spickett)

1 @jean15paul_PE (bly)


----------



## SaltySteve PE

JayKay PE said:


> Current vote:
> 
> 1 @NikR_PE (roar)
> 
> 2 @Spickett (nik, vhab)
> 
> 1 @MadamPirate (txj)
> 
> 1 @vhab49_PE (spickett)
> 
> 1 @jean15paul_PE (bly)






RBHeadge PE said:


> @tj_PE I'm sorry. Enjoy the holidays, get refreshed, eat yummy but unhealthy foods. This test does not define you. You'll kick its ass in April!
> 
> @JayKay PE try wonton soup. Feel better soon.
> 
> Also, I'm voting for @NikR_PE.




@JayKay PEIn the interest of self preservation, I'm going to switch my vote to @NikR_PE


----------



## blybrook PE

I'm leaving my vote as is. To many variables for me right now and dinners getting cold.


----------



## SaltySteve PE

@blybrook PE I picture you eating salmon in a ball gown as a bear. Enjoy my friend.


----------



## NikR_PE

All i want ppl to know is that i questioned madam and rb talking and they voted for me.  This info will be helpful after 9 pm.

also they always switch their vote together and at the last minute


----------



## MadamPirate PE

I’m feeling like a follower again. @JayKay PEi vote for @NikR_PE


----------



## blybrook PE

Spickett said:


> [mention=17466]blybrook PE[/mention] I picture you eating salmon in a ball gown as a bear. Enjoy my friend.


As fun as that might seem, tonight is butter chicken curry.


----------



## chart94 PE

Spickett said:


> @blybrook PE I picture you eating salmon in a ball gown as a bear. Enjoy my friend.


Honestly, this would be hilarious


----------



## MadamPirate PE

@JayKay PE I’m changing to @txjennah PE  they want me out baaaaad.


----------



## JayKay PE

Time


----------



## blybrook PE

chart94 said:


> Honestly, this would be hilarious


I'm sure my wife would agree.


----------



## chart94 PE

blybrook PE said:


> I'm sure my wife would agree.


is she also a bear??


----------



## JayKay PE

Final vote:

1 @txjennah PE (chart, madam)

2 @NikR_PE (roar, RBH, spickett)

2 @Spickett (nik, vhab)

1 @MadamPirate (txj)

1 @jean15paul_PE (bly)


----------



## JayKay PE

chart94 said:


> is she also a bear??


That's hot


----------



## Roarbark

NikR_PE said:


> All i want ppl to know is that i questioned madam and rb talking and they voted for me.  This info will be helpful after 9 pm.
> 
> also they always switch their vote together and at the last minute


Hmmmm... As someone voting for you, with Fishguy, I hope I'm right....



JayKay PE said:


> Time


Oh shit lol forgot about that.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

JayKay PE said:


> Final vote:
> 
> 2 @txjennah PE (chart, madam)
> 
> 3 @NikR_PE (roar, RBH, spickett)
> 
> 2 @Spickett (nik, vhab)
> 
> 1 @MadamPirate (txj)
> 
> 1 @jean15paul_PE (bly)


I HALP YEW

eta: math is hard, let’s go shopping!


----------



## Roarbark

MadamPirate said:


> I HALP YEW


Was gonna say something, but


----------



## NikR_PE

I have no idea how many players are left but the game may end with tonight's mafia kill


----------



## JayKay PE

MadamPirate said:


> I HALP YEW
> 
> eta: math is hard, let’s go shopping!


I'M JUST A GIRL.

btw, thanks for checking my math.  Obviously, the later the night the less math JK can do.


----------



## SaltySteve PE

MadamPirate said:


> I’m feeling like a follower again. @JayKay PEi vote for @NikR_PE






MadamPirate said:


> @JayKay PE I’m changing to @txjennah PE  they want me out baaaaad.






NikR_PE said:


> Madam also voted for me.  I have no idea how many players are left but the game may end with tonight's mafia kill




She changed it at the last moment


----------



## blybrook PE

chart94 said:


> is she also a bear??


She can be, but who's wife doesn't get that way from time to time?


----------



## MadamPirate PE

JayKay PE said:


> I'M JUST A GIRL.
> 
> btw, thanks for checking my math.  Obviously, the later the night the less math JK can do.


Fo sho. I gotchu, cold meds and all.


----------



## NikR_PE

Spickett said:


> She changed it at the last moment


Yup after i pointed out her voting with rb


----------



## MadamPirate PE

NikR_PE said:


> Yup after i pointed out her voting with rb


Pffft, you’re just jellis that my evening wear has been more on point than yours all season. I’m totally going home with @Will.I.Am PE at the end of this game!


----------



## chart94 PE

NikR_PE said:


> Yup after i pointed out her voting with rb


why you trying to deflect attention away? granted you are lynched no matter what, but seems suspicious like you are trying to flag people for your fellow mafia....


----------



## txjennah PE

MadamPirate said:


> @JayKay PE I’m changing to @txjennah PE  they want me out baaaaad.


Bc you were like the only person who didn’t vote for cheby and he was mafia. It just seems really suspicious.


----------



## Roarbark

txjennah PE said:


> Bc you were like the only person who didn’t vote for cheby and he was mafia. It just seems really suspicious. @NikR_PE brings up some good points too


Note, I too didn't vote for Chebster, cause I had no idea about anything at that point in the game.
I was honestly surprised so many people voted for him all at once, since I had completely in the dark...


----------



## JayKay PE

Two in one.  Thanks for being understanding since I kinda died today!

---

Following the untimely end of @Audi driver, P.E., and at least two of the contestants feeling bad about it, nobody was feeling particularly charitable about the ongoing competition being dragged on for another round of tomfoolery.  When they were informed it was the swimsuit round next...well, the reaction was much cooler than the director hoped. I mean, they were even glared at! The director! Glared at! The nerve!

While a majority fretted about their bikini line and if they still fit in that one piece and if it was feasible for a bear to even wear a bikini, @tj_PE relaxed.  This is what they were good at. They could do this. Granted, it wasn’t dancing, but swimming was like dancing but underwater. @tj_PE didn’t understand the swimsuit portion of the competition was going to be more about how one looked in a swimsuit than how one actually performed.  So they made their way over to the Olympic in-ground nearby.

Alone.

A few laps in, and feeling the delicious burn of their shoulder muscles, @tj_PE was beginning to feel tired but pushed on.  They were in the middle of a lap when they began to hear a slight vibration across the surface. On their next butterfly stroke, they saw that the pool liner was beginning to move across the surface.  They turned, confused on who would start closing the pool when it was obvious someone was using it still.

“Hey,” they shouted at the lone figure that was fiddling with the control box, “Hey, I’m in the water!”  They obviously couldn’t hear them, thought @tj_PE nervously, as the cover continued to roll towards them, there is nothing nefarious about that.  They paddled towards where the step ladder was, only to find it mysteriously gone from where it was only moments ago. Okay, still nothing to be nervous about.  Maybe a janitor came in...while they were working out...and decided to remove...all the pool ladders for cleaning?

Beginning to panic, because the cover was slowly moving closer and they were still stuck treading water, they cursed themselves as an idiot where they remembered upper body strength was a thing.  Moving towards the edge they were slightly surprised when the person approached them.

“Hey, thanks for that, asshole, can you help me-”

In the water and in a more vulnerable position, they couldn’t dodge the kick to the head.

At 6-feet deep, the pool was just deep enough that one had to tread water, but the fabric liner cut the overhead distance and made the neck arch  into an unnatural position to allow the swimmer to breathe. After working out for a long period of time, and then being momentarily stunned, @tj_PE didn’t have the power to force the edge of the rolling liner off its track so they could escape.

So they treaded water.  

Heavy limbs became heavier, but short bursts of adrenaline helped them keep their head afloat whenever it dipped below the still pool water.  The hum of the filter droned on, filling the 8-inches of height between water surface and the thick liner, muffling anything that might be occurring outside this watery hell.  @tj_PE could feel themselves slowly failing. There was no moment of ‘I should try and push my feet off the bottom and keep treading’ or ‘If I keep going, someone will find me’. Between one second, they studied the dark blue of the surrounding water, and then the next...they slipped below the surface.

They held their breath as long as possible, small bursts of bubbles leaving their lips as their bottom attempted to produce one more burst of adrenaline.  Instead their body took the decision from them. Statistically, holding their breath is 100% killing them, but breathing in might not, so their body figured they might as well...breathe in.

Unfortunately, the first involuntary breath of @tj_PE occurs when they are still conscious, brain screaming in terror as their mouth opens.  They feel the water rush past, filling in the void space. The spastic breath pulls the water deeper, past their windpipe, burning.  They think they can feel the water flooding their lungs, except that is silly, because all they feel is burning. And water doesn’t burn, so they must not be drowning, is the last thought they have as the very process of drowning makes it harder and harder for them not to drown.

@tj_PE was killed by the mafia.

Two hours later, when the last sequin had been carefully glued-on @jean15paul_PEs swimming sarong, everyone enters the swimming area.  It’s...oddly silent, even with all the production crew trailing behind and starting to set up lighting and other affects.

“Who put the cover on?  They knew we were going to be filming?”  Asked the announcer, who went in look of the controls.

“Something seems...weird.”  @NikR_PE said, as the cover slowly began to move backwards to open the pool.

@Spickett shrugged, the small metallic disks of their bathing suit wrap tinkling as they touched, “You’re being ridiculous.  I think you’re just getting worried you’re not going to win.” They sent a longing glance at @Will.I.Am PE, who seemed to be the only person not wearing swimwear (even the camera operators were, which was...odd).

“No, this whole thing, I think @Audi driver, P.E. was right.  About how people keep dying and nobody is being held accountable.  I mean, does nobody else find that odd?”

“Funny you bring that up now, since we know you’re the one doing it.”  @RBHeadge PE said, grabbing @NikR_PE’s shoulder and spinning as the grey corpse of @tj_PE came into view, barely breaking the surface they were so water-logged.  “Confess! You knew @tj_PE was going to win with their sparkling charm and dance school know-how! Confess!”

“I didn’t do it!”  @NikR_PE stated angrily, grunting when @roar came from the other side, grabbing their arm to keep them from fleeing, “You all keep making these grand accusations and you’re ignoring the main problem that this dating show is instead being used to record us all dying!”  They gestured with their free hand to the director, who was very put-out at being mentioned just when the drama was getting good: this would need to be cut from the final reel.

“You know what you did and you’re going to pay for it!” @Spickett said, pushing @NikR_PE, who was now in the hold of both @RBHeadge PE and @Roarbark, towards the edge of the pool.  “Like for like!” They said as @NikR_PE was pushed to their knees, being the one to step behind and grab their hair and force their face into the tepid water where @tj_PE met their fate.

Nobody stopped them, as the crew fiddled guiltily with their equipment, and the other contestants were making sure their hair wouldn’t collapse in the humid pool room.  @Will.I.Am PE looked concerned, but was also afraid of the people attempting to vie for their affection would just as easily turn on them in retaliation.

The sounds of someone drowning wasn’t as dramatic as the movies would make you think.  Since @NikR_PE couldn’t move, being held by three others, there was minimal splashing, no grunting, not even a shark attack to speed it up.  For almost three minutes, their body twitched in the others’ grasp, only to stop silently. The death...didn’t feel right. Felt more like an execution than a just means of eliminating someone who had been putting them all in harm’s way.

In the end, everyone had to attempt and seduce @Will.I.Am PE in the parking lot, as the pool area was finally closed for cleaning and removal of the two bodies floating sedately in the water.  Someone had the bright idea of reviewing the CCTV, to see if there were any other clues. It was during that investigation, where the security guard said they had accidentally locked themselves out and needed the keys, that it was discovered that @NikR_PE had been angrily playing bocce ball with themselves during the time frame when @tj_PE was killed.  The CCTV footage of the pool room and surrounding hallways had been destroyed prior to review.

@NikR_PE was a normal townsperson/contestant

The remaining players are:

@jean15paul_PE, @blybrook PE, @Roarbark, @chart94, @txjennah PE, @Spickett, @RBHeadge PE, @vhab49_PE, and @MadamPirate

The final vote was:

3 @NikR_PE

2 @Spickett

1 @txjennah PE

1 @MadamPirate

1 @jean15paul_PE


----------



## NikR_PE

chart94 said:


> why you trying to deflect attention away? granted you are lynched no matter what, but seems suspicious like you are trying to flag people for your fellow mafia....


But it wouldnt be deflecting if I was not mafia.


----------



## JayKay PE

Also, because I think I saw someone ask earlier in the thread:

The game ends when either all of the Mafia is eliminated (town wins), or there are fewer townsfolk than Mafia members (Mafia wins).


----------



## Roarbark

Shit.


----------



## txjennah PE

Roarbark said:


> Note, I too didn't vote for Chebster, cause I had no idea about anything at that point in the game.
> I was honestly surprised so many people voted for him all at once, since I had completely in the dark...


Ugh idk anymore. There are too many people in this game lol.


----------



## txjennah PE

Fuuuuck


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Balls


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Cheby Cheb Cheb

Who’s gonna get dead?


----------



## chart94 PE

SON OF A PIG!


----------



## Roarbark

@NikR_PE I'm sorry. 

Mafia contestants, too many have suffered. Give it up now, and maybe you'll get padded cells.


----------



## blybrook PE

Great writing JayKay!

Sorry NikR, I'm only glad i didn't vote with the crowd tonight.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Faaaaaaaaaaaaaaaack. I'm sorry, @NikR_PE!!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Too many players, makes this too hard to figure out who is Mafia!

*Pokes @ChebyshevII PE's dead corpse with a sharpened candy cane* WHO ELSE IS MAFIA! YOUR MOTHER WAS A HAMSTER AND YOUR FATHER SMELT OF ELDERBERRIES!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

MadamPirate said:


> *Pokes @ChebyshevII PE's dead corpse with a sharpened candy cane* WHO ELSE IS MAFIA! YOUR MOTHER WAS A HAMSTER AND YOUR FATHER SMELT OF ELDERBERRIES!


Not that the poking would make your chances any better, but...dead men tell no tales.


----------



## JayKay PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Cheby Cheb Cheb
> 
> Who’s gonna get dead?


Jay Kay Kay

happens twice each day!


----------



## User1

I voted and retracted but still voted! For spickett. 3x. Then got ded. 

Leggo voted for spickett a couple times too. Got ded.


----------



## User1

My ded bear fur suspects spickett, txjennah or jp


----------



## blybrook PE

Seen in a local restaurant and had to laugh, then share:


----------



## Roarbark

blybrook PE said:


> Seen in a local restaurant and had to laugh, then share:


@tj_PE might say this post is verrrrrry suspish. Especially right before the mafia chooses who to kill


----------



## ptatohed

tj_PE said:


> @ptatohed


----------



## txjennah PE

tj_PE said:


> My ded bear fur suspects spickett, txjennah or jp


Lol you always suspect me no matter what. I was Mafia last round anyway.


----------



## JayKay PE

Moving a little slow today/I have a couple of early morning meetings on my plate.  If I can't write anything in the next hour or so, want to let everyone know that @chart94 was killed by the mafia last night.


----------



## RBHeadge PE




----------



## SaltySteve PE

JayKay PE said:


> @NikR_PE was a normal townsperson/contestant
> 
> The remaining players are:
> 
> @jean15paul_PE, @blybrook PE, @Roarbark, @chart94, @txjennah PE, @Spickett, @RBHeadge PE, @vhab49_PE, and @MadamPirate


DANG! Sorry about that @NikR_PE, I really didn't think you we're mafia but didn't have a choice since we were tied up.

Do we know how many mafia there are?

There's at least one maybe two?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Game Analysis Update

There has been a derth of public useful information this round. We haven't had anything useful since the round that @ChebyshevII PE was voted out. Despite the large number of players, there aren't many high-turnout votes, and votes are spread around.

My analysis will have to focus on non-public information.

The cop is still alive. The cop discovered that @ChebyshevII PE was mafia on day 2. A proxy was employed to help whip up enough votes to vote him out.  @leggo PE voted for @ChebyshevII PE , @tj_PE was held in reserve to vote at the last minute in case it was needed. It wasn't. The proxy was not nightkilled so @leggo PEand @tj_PE were considered trusted but unverified townies. They were kept informed throughout the game in a compartmentalized PM thread.

Meanwhile the cop was verifying several people are townies. The following players are known through investigation to be safe  @chart94, @RBHeadge PE, @MadamPirate, @vhab49_PE, @Roarbark. Any of these players, and @tj_PE and @leggo PE, can verify what I am saying is correct. This is certainly more than the number of mafia in the game so don't bother with the "tHi5 i5 a MafIA [email protected]" defense.

To be clear, a vote for @RBHeadge PE, @MadamPirate, @vhab49_PE, @Roarbark now shows that you are mafia.

This leaves four players who have unknown roles: @Spickett, @txjennah PE, @blybrook PE, @jean15paul_PE.

There are 2-3 mafia members remaining. So there are 1 or 2 townie members on that list of four players. They know who they are.

The cop has one remaining investigation. Who should the cop investigate tonight?


----------



## SaltySteve PE

chart94 said:


> I am confused.


^^^ This was originally a vote for NikR until chart edited it to say "I am confused"



chart94 said:


> No Im voting for @txjennah PE






MadamPirate said:


> I’m feeling like a follower again. @JayKay PEi vote for @NikR_PE






MadamPirate said:


> @JayKay PE I’m changing to @txjennah PE  they want me out baaaaad.


I originally thought it was real hinky that both Chart and MadamPirate made votes for NikR and then changed them moments later. I thought I was on to something up until chart got murdered...


----------



## SaltySteve PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Game Analysis Update
> 
> There has been a derth of public useful information this round. We haven't had anything useful since the round that @ChebyshevII PE was voted out. Despite the large number of players, there aren't many high-turnout votes, and votes are spread around.
> 
> My analysis will have to focus on non-public information.
> 
> The cop is still alive. The cop discovered that @ChebyshevII PE was mafia on day 2. A proxy was employed to help whip up enough votes to vote him out.  @leggo PE voted for @ChebyshevII PE , @tj_PE was held in reserve to vote at the last minute in case it was needed. It wasn't. The proxy was not nightkilled so @leggo PEand @tj_PE were considered trusted but unverified townies. They were kept informed throughout the game in a compartmentalized PM thread.
> 
> Meanwhile the cop was verifying several people are townies. The following players are known through investigation to be safe  @chart94, @RBHeadge PE, @MadamPirate, @vhab49_PE, @Roarbark. Any of these players, and @tj_PE and @leggo PE, can verify what I am saying is correct. This is certainly more than the number of mafia in the game so don't bother with the "tHi5 i5 a MafIA [email protected]" defense.
> 
> To be clear, a vote for @RBHeadge PE, @MadamPirate, @vhab49_PE, @Roarbark now shows that you are mafia.
> 
> This leaves four players who have unknown roles: @Spickett, @txjennah PE, @blybrook PE, @jean15paul_PE.
> 
> There are 2-3 mafia members remaining. So there are 1 or 2 townie members on that list of four players. They know who they are.
> 
> The cop has one remaining investigation. Who should the cop investigate tonight?


Dang, Nice!!! I'm glad someone knows whats going on. Investigate me. I've been the target of a lot of split votes and this will confirm my role.


----------



## chart94 PE

Sister was in Hawaii and brought me back one of these bad boys. @Roarbark I figured you would appreciate it!!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

chart94 said:


> Sister was in Hawaii and brought me back one of these bad boys. @Roarbark I figured you would appreciate it!!View attachment 15561


Dude, is it Friday already?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

> 1 hour ago, RBHeadge PE said:



Why


----------



## chart94 PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Dude, is it Friday already?


For me yes! off until next week, remote work one day then off for two more!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

> 12 minutes ago, ChebyshevII PE said:
> 
> 
> 1 hour ago, RBHeadge PE said:



I was kicking off Operation: Narwhal.

credit: @Roarbark


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

RBHeadge PE said:


> I was kicking off Operation: Narwhal.
> 
> credit: @Roarbark


Ahh. Well, sorry for badgering you.


----------



## JayKay PE

There is a lot of nostalgia going on right now in this thread, and I approve.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

My legs, shoulders, and triceps are all but inoperable today.


----------



## chart94 PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> My legs, shoulders, and triceps are all but inoperable today.


Using that new weight set ehhh?!?!?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

chart94 said:


> Using that new weight set ehhh?!?!?


Yes sir. I thought initially, "I'm going to work out every day," but it's turned into working out every other day (which is probably a good thing).


----------



## RBHeadge PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> My legs, shoulders, and triceps are all but inoperable today.


You did it right.

My approach to leg day is: you didn't work out hard enough if you can walk out of the gyn under your own power.



ChebyshevII PE said:


> Yes sir. I thought initially, "I'm going to work out every day," but it's turned into working out every other day (which is probably a good thing).


Are you doing full body every other day? Or a different muscle group(s) every other day?


----------



## txjennah PE

JayKay PE said:


> There is a lot of nostalgia going on right now in this thread, and I approve.


I like how this is basically the unofficial spam thread, with a couple of accusations hurled at the other here and there.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

RBHeadge PE said:


> Are you doing full body every other day? Or a different muscle group(s) every other day?


So far my routine has been:

Day 1: Chest and Biceps

Day 3: Legs and Shoulders

Day 5: Upper Back and Triceps

I’ve read that it’s best to wait to train the same muscle groups for at least 48 hours. So far so good.



RBHeadge PE said:


> My approach to leg day is: you didn't work out hard enough if you can walk out of the gyn under your own power.


Yeah, it was certainly a chore to make it up the stairs. Lunges killed me.


----------



## NikR_PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Game Analysis Update
> 
> There has been a derth of public useful information this round. We haven't had anything useful since the round that @ChebyshevII PE was voted out. Despite the large number of players, there aren't many high-turnout votes, and votes are spread around.
> 
> My analysis will have to focus on non-public information.
> 
> The cop is still alive. The cop discovered that @ChebyshevII PE was mafia on day 2. A proxy was employed to help whip up enough votes to vote him out.  @leggo PE voted for @ChebyshevII PE , @tj_PE was held in reserve to vote at the last minute in case it was needed. It wasn't. The proxy was not nightkilled so @leggo PEand @tj_PE were considered trusted but unverified townies. They were kept informed throughout the game in a compartmentalized PM thread.
> 
> Meanwhile the cop was verifying several people are townies. The following players are known through investigation to be safe  @chart94, @RBHeadge PE, @MadamPirate, @vhab49_PE, @Roarbark. Any of these players, and @tj_PE and @leggo PE, can verify what I am saying is correct. This is certainly more than the number of mafia in the game so don't bother with the "tHi5 i5 a MafIA [email protected]" defense.
> 
> To be clear, a vote for @RBHeadge PE, @MadamPirate, @vhab49_PE, @Roarbark now shows that you are mafia.
> 
> This leaves four players who have unknown roles: @Spickett, @txjennah PE, @blybrook PE, @jean15paul_PE.
> 
> There are 2-3 mafia members remaining. So there are 1 or 2 townie members on that list of four players. They know who they are.
> 
> The cop has one remaining investigation. Who should the cop investigate tonight?


awesome. Finally some clarity and direction for the townies.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

RBHeadge PE said:


> tHi5 i5 a MafIA [email protected]


----------



## chart94 PE

Hey im so proud of you buddy @ChebyshevII PE!!!! It will take a few weeks but pretty soon you will feel weird/guilty if you miss a day and it will become a habit to keep going! 

LUNGES ARE THE DEVILS WORKOUT!!! lol i hate THOSE with a passion!!!


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Spickett said:


> You ever see the Alien movie where the three xenomorphs are caged up and they look at each other and pick the weakest to kill so it's acidic blood eats through the floor and allows them to escape?


spoilers!!!!!


----------



## JayKay PE

Okay.  I'm trying to figure out some fitness goals for the new year?  Does anybody have examples of stuff they've done?  I want to do something short-term and something long-term.  I think for short-term I want to try and go to my new gym at least twice a week (Monday = cardio, Wednesday = new strength training class that I hope becomes a standard), but I want something else that is a little more diet-based?  But I don't know what...

Long-term goal = lose another 10lbs this year.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

tj_PE said:


> oh i got the results. failed miserably.
> 
> hence bleeding forever.
> 
> i've suspected spickett from the beginning (for no logical reason) but noone else seemed to. i have nothing to go on, either though. also, i'm ded.


you'll get it next time!


----------



## JayKay PE

@chart94 was getting a little worried, so as everyone started to argue again while moving to the next stage of the game (but was it really a game if there were some ultra-permanent rules?), they lingered behind.  When nobody was looking, they ducked behind a huge rolling rack filled with clothes and accessories.  Taking a quick look around to confirm they were alone, they promptly shoved their arm down the front of their well-padded tankini. 

Biting their bottom lip hard to suppress their cry of victory, they wiggled out the thin smart phone they most definitely weren’t supposed to have as per the filming NDA.  It had been smuggled in the unlikely case the lover was going to be some really famous (like JT or Usher!), but now @chart94 was realizing it may be their only means of contacting the outside world to let them know what was happening.

It still had some battery, lingering at 17% on low-power mode, and they knew they’d only be able to make one, maybe two, calls or texts before the crappy iPhone 6S died.  With shaking hands, they attempted to unlock the phone with their fingerprint.  Multiple attempts ended in failure, most likely due to their hands shaking so much, so they tried to unlock it using their password only for the same result.

“It’s my birthday, isn’t it?  Or was it my dad’s birthday?  Ooooo, it was so long ago that I used this damn thing…”  The muttered softly under their breath, attempting a different combination of the same 4-numbers.

So busy trying to remember if it was maybe their Aunt Marilyn’s old commuter train number, that they lost a bit of their spatial awareness.  Surrounded by clothes and straps of fabric to be worn in the ballroom dance section that was scheduled to be filmed tomorrow, they thought they were safe.

They weren’t.

Of course, the knife that slit their throat was so sharp that they didn’t even feel it at first.  It was only when the first drop of blood landed on the screen, and they felt the sticky mess travel down their chest and arm that they realized things were very wrong.  But it was too late.  At least it was painless.

@chart94’s body was discovered a few hours later when the rolling clothes rack was being moved and instead the wheels became entangled in their weave.

@chart94 was killed by the mafia last night.

The remaining players are:

@jean15paul_PE, @blybrook PE, @Roarbark,  @txjennah PE, @Spickett, @RBHeadge PE, @vhab49_PE, and @MadamPirate


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

tj_PE said:


> My ded bear fur suspects spickett, txjennah or jp


I'm innocent.

also catching up on the last day of posts


----------



## NikR_PE

JayKay PE said:


> Okay.  I'm trying to figure out some fitness goals for the new year?  Does anybody have examples of stuff they've done?  I want to do something short-term and something long-term.  I think for short-term I want to try and go to my new gym at least twice a week (Monday = cardio, Wednesday = new strength training class that I hope becomes a standard), but I want something else that is a little more diet-based?  But I don't know what...
> 
> Long-term goal = lose another 10lbs this year.


I had success losing 15lbs and maintaining the new weight.  It was mainly calorie tracking using myfitnesspal and using fitbit to track calories burnt.  As you get a hang of it you can get fancy and control your macronutrient content etc.

For burning calories i did workout 3 days a week initially and then increasing it to 5 days a week. For me the key was finding something I enjoyed doing and didnt feel like a chore.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Game Analysis Update
> 
> There has been a derth of public useful information this round. We haven't had anything useful since the round that @ChebyshevII PE was voted out. Despite the large number of players, there aren't many high-turnout votes, and votes are spread around.
> 
> My analysis will have to focus on non-public information.
> 
> The cop is still alive. The cop discovered that @ChebyshevII PE was mafia on day 2. A proxy was employed to help whip up enough votes to vote him out.  @leggo PE voted for @ChebyshevII PE , @tj_PE was held in reserve to vote at the last minute in case it was needed. It wasn't. The proxy was not nightkilled so @leggo PEand @tj_PE were considered trusted but unverified townies. They were kept informed throughout the game in a compartmentalized PM thread.
> 
> Meanwhile the cop was verifying several people are townies. The following players are known through investigation to be safe  @chart94, @RBHeadge PE, @MadamPirate, @vhab49_PE, @Roarbark. Any of these players, and @tj_PE and @leggo PE, can verify what I am saying is correct. This is certainly more than the number of mafia in the game so don't bother with the "tHi5 i5 a MafIA [email protected]" defense.
> 
> To be clear, a vote for @RBHeadge PE, @MadamPirate, @vhab49_PE, @Roarbark now shows that you are mafia.
> 
> This leaves four players who have unknown roles: @Spickett, @txjennah PE, @blybrook PE, @jean15paul_PE.
> 
> There are 2-3 mafia members remaining. So there are 1 or 2 townie members on that list of four players. They know who they are.
> 
> The cop has one remaining investigation. Who should the cop investigate tonight?


How did the cop investigate 5 players in only 3 (4?) days? I guess one of them is the cop.

I'd like to nominate myself to be investigated. Then yall will confirm I'm a regular townie and can eliminate the other 3 as mafia. Or maybe I'm lying and I'm mafia, you should still investigate me. (I'm not mafia, just trying to get investigated so I don't get dedded.)


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

JayKay PE said:


> Long-term goal = lose another 10lbs this year.


Good luck!

My goals are to train with weights regularly, and lose 75 pounds. To do this i’m just generally trying to limit the amount of calories that i’m eating in general; and no more indiscriminate snacking, especially right before going to bed.


----------



## User1

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Good luck!
> 
> My goals are to train with weights regularly, and lose 75 pounds. To do this i’m just generally trying to limit the amount of calories that i’m eating in general; and no more indiscriminate snacking, especially right before going to bed.


ugh the office keeps snacks and i need to stop eating those snacks!


----------



## NikR_PE

tj_PE said:


> ugh the office keeps snacks and i need to stop eating those snacks!


This is a big issue and all those birthday cakes.


----------



## User1

NikR_PE said:


> This is a big issue and all those birthday cakes.


we don't have a ton of sweets brought in, thank goodness...but those damn costco meat sticks LOL embarrassing but true.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

JayKay PE said:


> Okay.  I'm trying to figure out some fitness goals for the new year?  Does anybody have examples of stuff they've done?  I want to do something short-term and something long-term.  I think for short-term I want to try and go to my new gym at least twice a week (Monday = cardio, Wednesday = new strength training class that I hope becomes a standard), but I want something else that is a little more diet-based?  But I don't know what...
> 
> Long-term goal = lose another 10lbs this year.


I've had good success with a combination of crossfit workouts and keto diet. (Down 20+ lbs and about 3 inches at my waist.) But neither of those is for everyone. Heck, nothing is for everyone. You gotta figure out what works for you.


----------



## JayKay PE

NikR_PE said:


> I had success losing 15lbs and maintaining the new weight.  It was mainly calorie tracking using myfitnesspal and using fitbit to track calories burnt.  As you get a hang of it you can get fancy and control your macronutrient content etc.
> 
> For burning calories i did workout 3 days a week initially and then increasing it to 5 days a week. For me the key was finding something I enjoyed doing and didnt feel like a chore.


Yeah, I think I am going to wait until the new year to start any new diet stuff.  Got my bloodwork back and my BUN/creatinine ratio was ultra low...which means I either need to up my protein intake (which is highly likely) or I'm going into liver failure (probably not as likely).  So based on my convo with my doctor in a the next week or two, I'm hoping I can start being more strict about my calorie tracking and not go off the rails snacking.  I think I can still snack...just not in the portions I like.

Also!  I was boxing a lot, but I think I'm switching to a more 'normal' obstacle course/cardio gym, so I might get a fitbit to keep track of my steps and everything since I won't have to keep it under wraps/gloves.  Right now I think I am going to aim for 2 workouts during the week + 1 boxing class (hopefully my instructor keeps doing them).  I used to do myfitnesspal religiously a few years ago, but became frustrated when a lot of homemade food wasn't on the app.  I might take the time this time to actually 'calculate' meals I like to make normally to figure out calories per portion.

@ChebyshevII PE I've already lost like 24lbs this year!  I'm still considered 'obese' by the stupid BMI chart, but I'm hoping to drop a few more.  I want to try and get to 175 (that's my ultra goal) and I think 150 lb is my 'normal' weight on the BMI chart, but that will def be a longer road.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

JayKay PE said:


> @ChebyshevII PE I've already lost like 24lbs this year!  I'm still considered 'obese' by the stupid BMI chart, but I'm hoping to drop a few more.  I want to try and get to 175 (that's my ultra goal) and I think 150 lb is my 'normal' weight on the BMI chart, but that will def be a longer road.


Hah. I don't trust those BMI charts. I'm currently 295 pounds at 6'2", and the BMI chart considers me morbidly obese, even though I don't at all look like it.

Congrats on your progress to date!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

tj_PE said:


> ugh the office keeps snacks and i need to stop eating those snacks!


Same.  Plus, broken toe has meant no gym time, so the combo effect has been... bad.  Foot is feeling much better, so going to attempt at least strength training tomorrow, kickboxing is out for a few more weeks.


----------



## chart94 PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Good luck!
> 
> My goals are to train with weights regularly, and lose 75 pounds. To do this i’m just generally trying to limit the amount of calories that i’m eating in general; and no more indiscriminate snacking, especially right before going to bed.


The night time snacking is the worst! it packs on weight faster than anything according to my sister the dietitian. 8 pm is a good cutoff she told me.


----------



## DLD PE

JayKay PE said:


> Yeah, I think I am going to wait until the new year to start any new diet stuff.  Got my bloodwork back and my BUN/creatinine ratio was ultra low...which means I either need to up my protein intake (which is highly likely) or I'm going into liver failure (probably not as likely).  So based on my convo with my doctor in a the next week or two, I'm hoping I can start being more strict about my calorie tracking and not go off the rails snacking.  I think I can still snack...just not in the portions I like.
> 
> Also!  I was boxing a lot, but I think I'm switching to a more 'normal' obstacle course/cardio gym, so I might get a fitbit to keep track of my steps and everything since I won't have to keep it under wraps/gloves.  Right now I think I am going to aim for 2 workouts during the week + 1 boxing class (hopefully my instructor keeps doing them).  I used to do myfitnesspal religiously a few years ago, but became frustrated when a lot of homemade food wasn't on the app.  I might take the time this time to actually 'calculate' meals I like to make normally to figure out calories per portion.
> 
> @ChebyshevII PE I've already lost like 24lbs this year!  I'm still considered 'obese' by the stupid BMI chart, but I'm hoping to drop a few more.  I want to try and get to 175 (that's my ultra goal) and I think 150 lb is my 'normal' weight on the BMI chart, but that will def be a longer road.


I'm 5'9", 160#, been a golfer almost my whole life, but age is catching up and walking 18 holes no longer burns enough calories.  With all the PE studying golf was put on hold and I started to gain weight so I had to into running (well jogging really lol).


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Game Analysis Update
> 
> There has been a derth of public useful information this round. We haven't had anything useful since the round that @ChebyshevII PE was voted out. Despite the large number of players, there aren't many high-turnout votes, and votes are spread around.
> 
> My analysis will have to focus on non-public information.
> 
> The cop is still alive. The cop discovered that @ChebyshevII PE was mafia on day 2. A proxy was employed to help whip up enough votes to vote him out.  @leggo PE voted for @ChebyshevII PE , @tj_PE was held in reserve to vote at the last minute in case it was needed. It wasn't. The proxy was not nightkilled so @leggo PEand @tj_PE were considered trusted but unverified townies. They were kept informed throughout the game in a compartmentalized PM thread.
> 
> Meanwhile the cop was verifying several people are townies. The following players are known through investigation to be safe  @chart94, @RBHeadge PE, @MadamPirate, @vhab49_PE, @Roarbark. Any of these players, and @tj_PE and @leggo PE, can verify what I am saying is correct. This is certainly more than the number of mafia in the game so don't bother with the "tHi5 i5 a MafIA [email protected]" defense.
> 
> To be clear, a vote for @RBHeadge PE, @MadamPirate, @vhab49_PE, @Roarbark now shows that you are mafia.
> 
> This leaves four players who have unknown roles: @Spickett, @txjennah PE, @blybrook PE, @jean15paul_PE.
> 
> There are 2-3 mafia members remaining. So there are 1 or 2 townie members on that list of four players. They know who they are.
> 
> The cop has one remaining investigation. Who should the cop investigate tonight?


Assuming all this is true. Then the town has already won, right. If you have a voting block of 5+ townies the maf can't stop us


----------



## blybrook PE

Roarbark said:


> @tj_PE might say this post is verrrrrry suspish. Especially right before the mafia chooses who to kill


Sure, it can be suspish; but I was considering the results of the day 2 vote when I posted. In that context, I found it funny.



RBHeadge PE said:


> Game Analysis Update
> 
> There has been a derth of public useful information this round. We haven't had anything useful since the round that @ChebyshevII PE was voted out. Despite the large number of players, there aren't many high-turnout votes, and votes are spread around.
> 
> My analysis will have to focus on non-public information.
> 
> The cop is still alive. The cop discovered that @ChebyshevII PE was mafia on day 2. A proxy was employed to help whip up enough votes to vote him out.  @leggo PE voted for @ChebyshevII PE , @tj_PE was held in reserve to vote at the last minute in case it was needed. It wasn't. The proxy was not nightkilled so @leggo PEand @tj_PE were considered trusted but unverified townies. They were kept informed throughout the game in a compartmentalized PM thread.
> 
> Meanwhile the cop was verifying several people are townies. The following players are known through investigation to be safe  @chart94, @RBHeadge PE, @MadamPirate, @vhab49_PE, @Roarbark. Any of these players, and @tj_PE and @leggo PE, can verify what I am saying is correct. This is certainly more than the number of mafia in the game so don't bother with the "tHi5 i5 a MafIA [email protected]" defense.
> 
> To be clear, a vote for @RBHeadge PE, @MadamPirate, @vhab49_PE, @Roarbark now shows that you are mafia.
> 
> This leaves four players who have unknown roles: @Spickett, @txjennah PE, @blybrook PE, @jean15paul_PE.
> 
> There are 2-3 mafia members remaining. So there are 1 or 2 townie members on that list of four players. They know who they are.
> 
> The cop has one remaining investigation. Who should the cop investigate tonight?


This, combined with the earlier analysis does clear up several questions, provided the information is right.

Something to consider while determining who to vote for today.


----------



## JayKay PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Hah. I don't trust those BMI charts. I'm currently 295 pounds at 6'2", and the BMI chart considers me morbidly obese, even though I don't at all look like it.
> 
> Congrats on your progress to date!


Yeah!  I don't really trust them either, but this is the first time I've actually been loosing weight!  So I want to keep at it!  I have a very 'proportional' body, as someone said once, so I don't look as big as I should?  Plus, not to toot my own horn, my legs are kinda like slabs of unused muscle from horseback riding when I was younger and they're slowly become bigger/more muscle which is def a thing for me!!!

@jean15paul_PE, I like the idea of keto/crossfit, but crossfit...always starts of good, and then I feel like they start pushing for speed instead of form and I don't want to hurt myself.  As for keto itself...Idk.  I have to look more into it, but I was following a diet when I did a kickboxing bootcamp and I might do that.  It was a very simple portion control + having either a carb/protein/veggie or fat/protein/veggie as my plate.  Worked really well, so I might attempt that a little more.


----------



## NikR_PE

JayKay PE said:


> I'm hoping I can start being more strict about my calorie tracking and not go off the rails snacking.  I think I can still snack...just not in the portions I like.


This^^ I used to snack and then realize I have eaten all the calories for today and still hungry. This helped me eat well.



JayKay PE said:


> so I might get a fitbit to keep track of my steps and everything since I won't have to keep it under wraps/gloves


I used to tram boxing and BJJ. you cant wear your tracker. So I measured my heart rate right after the session and approximately estimated how much I typically burn and then manually added it to myfitnesspal. 



JayKay PE said:


> I used to do myfitnesspal religiously a few years ago, but became frustrated when a lot of homemade food wasn't on the app.


same. But there are were quite a few of my go to meals. So I created my own recipe with ingredients and I could track that way. Also, If I felt lazy, I found an existing food and reduced the quantity a bit if I did cook mine healthier (as in less butter, cream etc). I figured something is better than nothing.

Good luck.


----------



## chart94 PE

JayKay PE said:


> Yeah, I think I am going to wait until the new year to start any new diet stuff.  Got my bloodwork back and my BUN/creatinine ratio was ultra low...which means I either need to up my protein intake (which is highly likely) or I'm going into liver failure (probably not as likely).  So based on my convo with my doctor in a the next week or two, I'm hoping I can start being more strict about my calorie tracking and not go off the rails snacking.  I think I can still snack...just not in the portions I like.
> 
> Also!  I was boxing a lot, but I think I'm switching to a more 'normal' obstacle course/cardio gym, so I might get a fitbit to keep track of my steps and everything since I won't have to keep it under wraps/gloves.  Right now I think I am going to aim for 2 workouts during the week + 1 boxing class (hopefully my instructor keeps doing them).  I used to do myfitnesspal religiously a few years ago, but became frustrated when a lot of homemade food wasn't on the app.  I might take the time this time to actually 'calculate' meals I like to make normally to figure out calories per portion.
> 
> @ChebyshevII PE I've already lost like 24lbs this year!  I'm still considered 'obese' by the stupid BMI chart, but I'm hoping to drop a few more.  I want to try and get to 175 (that's my ultra goal) and I think 150 lb is my 'normal' weight on the BMI chart, but that will def be a longer road.


Hey great job!!! That is really tough! BMI is kinda crap. Im 6 foot 195 myself and its considered overweight even though I clearly am not. Muscle density skews it, though i have gotten to 180 before but i definitely didnt look myself, I looked more sickly than anything. The BMI says 170, but I dont think its even possible given my goals with increasing muscle and definition.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

JayKay PE said:


> I've already lost like 24lbs this year!


Congratulations! That's awesome! Sounds like you could just keep doing what you're doing.


----------



## blybrook PE

For fitness, until I sprained my ankle last year, I was on the elliptical every other day for upto an hour at a time, plus walking or hiking a minimum of 5 miles a day. When I rode my bike, it was 5-10 miles. I had lost 50 lbs and was feeling really good. After the ankle sprain, it all came back with a vengeance. My lung capacity had increased, and is still pretty good, and I plan to get back on the machines next week during our paid break.

If I follow the BMI charts, I'm morbidly obese; but I think those charts are full of crap. Not everyone can be a twig!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

chart94 said:


> BMI is kinda crap. Im 6 foot 195 myself and its considered overweight even though I clearly am not. Muscle density skews it, though i have gotten to 180 before but i definitely didnt look myself, I looked more sickly than anything. The BMI says 170, but I dont think its even possible given my goals with increasing muscle and definition.


Yeah. According to the BMI chart I should be at 190, but I don't think that's very reasonable.


----------



## JayKay PE

chart94 said:


> The night time snacking is the worst! it packs on weight faster than anything according to my sister the dietitian. 8 pm is a good cutoff she told me.


Yessss!!!!  I think one of my goals might be at least 6 days of the week, stop snacking/eating before 8pm.  Also, when I go out with friends, limit it to one drink per location (which prob means more 'clear' drinks in my future.  Maybe a vodka Tom Collins?  As for the BMI stuff...I measured myself recently for a dress and I know I've lost at least 3" on my chest/waist.  Not sure about pants, since I think my butt is getting bigger?  Which I guess is a thing, but slightly upsetting.


----------



## JayKay PE

MEtoEE said:


> I'm 5'9", 160#, been a golfer almost my whole life, but age is catching up and walking 18 holes no longer burns enough calories.  With all the PE studying golf was put on hold and I started to gain weight so I had to into running (well jogging really lol).


I don't think I've ever jogged/ran?  Like, it hurts my shins and I've got kinda flat feet, so I never attempted.  I might try it again in the future, tbh.

@NikR_PE, yeah, I figured with the kickboxing I couldn't wear my tracker under the gloves (which is why I wasn't even thinking of getting one when I was doing boxing every day), and the place I go to now I only do the kickboxing once a week, but it's actual sparring/a ton of mit work, so it's really fun!  I think I'm going to look into myfitnesspal again and maybe get a cheapo fitbit that can link.  I think I need a baseline number of steps to aim for, like 5k, and then combine that with my workouts.

I'm making a plan and I want to really try and stick with it!


----------



## JayKay PE

trrrrriple post!


----------



## NikR_PE

JayKay PE said:


> I don't think I've ever jogged/ran?  Like, it hurts my shins and I've got kinda flat feet, so I never attempted.  I might try it again in the future, tbh.
> 
> @NikR_PE, yeah, I figured with the kickboxing I couldn't wear my tracker under the gloves (which is why I wasn't even thinking of getting one when I was doing boxing every day), and the place I go to now I only do the kickboxing once a week, but it's actual sparring/a ton of mit work, so it's really fun!  I think I'm going to look into myfitnesspal again and maybe get a cheapo fitbit that can link.  I think I need a baseline number of steps to aim for, like 5k, and then combine that with my workouts.
> 
> I'm making a plan and I want to really try and stick with it!


Good luck. I think you are on the right track.

Also, its a good time to look for deals on fitbit.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

JayKay PE said:


> Yeah!  I don't really trust them either, but this is the first time I've actually been loosing weight!  So I want to keep at it!  I have a very 'proportional' body, as someone said once, so I don't look as big as I should?  Plus, not to toot my own horn, my legs are kinda like slabs of unused muscle from horseback riding when I was younger and they're slowly become bigger/more muscle which is def a thing for me!!!
> 
> @jean15paul_PE, I like the idea of keto/crossfit, but crossfit...always starts of good, and then I feel like they start pushing for speed instead of form and I don't want to hurt myself.  As for keto itself...Idk.  I have to look more into it, but I was following a diet when I did a kickboxing bootcamp and I might do that.  It was a very simple portion control + having either a carb/protein/veggie or fat/protein/veggie as my plate.  Worked really well, so I might attempt that a little more.


Yeah I don't really get into the competitive side of Crossfit. I'm not a member of a box. My work has a gym, and there's a group of us who workout together. A couple of them are pretty hard core crossfitters. I'm just trying to get a good workout.

Crossfit definitely has some "issues" overall, but I like it for specific reasons.


I don't like doing cardio. With high intensity crossfit workouts, I get cardio benefits without doing long duration cardio.

I prefer working out with free weights, over weight machines

I prefer doing the big compound lifts (cleans, snatches, deadlifts, squats, etc) over doing isolation lifts (curls, extensions, shrugs, etc)

I can get a intense full body workout in less than 20 minutes.

(edit, I forgot one) I like the constant variation of crossfit. It's super rare that we repeat a workout in the same year.

But I'm not competing with anyone. And I'm not going to do anything to hurt myself. I spend time on my own research form and technique. Sure, I'm always trying to get better, but not at the expense of doing anything dangerous.


----------



## Orchid PE

JayKay PE said:


> I like the idea of keto/crossfit, but crossfit...always starts of good, and then I feel like they start pushing for speed instead of form and I don't want to hurt myself.  As for keto itself...Idk.  I have to look more into it, but I was following a diet when I did a kickboxing bootcamp and I might do that.  It was a very simple portion control + having either a carb/protein/veggie or fat/protein/veggie as my plate.  Worked really well, so I might attempt that a little more.


Diet is where it's at.

I've kept my exercise routine the same since Feb this year, and I was able to gain 20lbs, then lose 10lbs just by adjusting my diet. I'm losing about 1lb/wk on my current diet. Gonna stop that soon and start gaining again.


----------



## blybrook PE

I used to have a fitbit; and will say that they can help with fitness goals or keep you on track. I moved away from the fitbit after I had several with manufacturing defects and battery problems. 

I recently switched to the Amazfit Bip after over a year without a watch or other tracker, it has several of the fitbit features for a fraction of the cost. The best benefit I've found so far is battery life. My last charge was 11/26 and I have 84% battery remaining at the moment.

I'm mainly tracking steps and heart rate while walking / hiking / working in the yard.


----------



## JayKay PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> Congratulations! That's awesome! Sounds like you could just keep doing what you're doing.


Ehhhhhhh.  I don't know if I could?  New job is better hours, but now I end up sitting on the couch more and snacking than doing active stuff?  Plus, I had my family kinda helping me with the food prep (like, my mom would make dinner and I would pick what I could eat, whereas now I am cooking for myself and not making...the best of decisions).  



blybrook PE said:


> For fitness, until I sprained my ankle last year, I was on the elliptical every other day for upto an hour at a time, plus walking or hiking a minimum of 5 miles a day. When I rode my bike, it was 5-10 miles. I had lost 50 lbs and was feeling really good. After the ankle sprain, it all came back with a vengeance. My lung capacity had increased, and is still pretty good, and I plan to get back on the machines next week during our paid break.
> 
> If I follow the BMI charts, I'm morbidly obese; but I think those charts are full of crap. Not everyone can be a twig!


I think my lung capacity had increased!  I don't feel as winded when we do cardio stuff, but I know I can do better!  I think I might start trying to do walks around my neighborhood/downtown on days I don't go to the gym?  It'll help me explore the area but also keep me from snacking some more.  And...my body is def not a twig.  Irish + Polish + a ton of eastern European ancestry means I am built for cold weather.


----------



## chart94 PE

JayKay PE said:


> Yessss!!!!  I think one of my goals might be at least 6 days of the week, stop snacking/eating before 8pm.  Also, when I go out with friends, limit it to one drink per location (which prob means more 'clear' drinks in my future.  Maybe a vodka Tom Collins?  As for the BMI stuff...I measured myself recently for a dress and I know I've lost at least 3" on my chest/waist.  Not sure about pants, since I think my butt is getting bigger?  Which I guess is a thing, but slightly upsetting.


Thats awesome though!! Keep it up!!


----------



## NikR_PE

Speaking of which, i should also get back to working out. Have not done much past 2 yrs. My previous gym class times dont work for me anymore due to daddy duties. Still trying to find something that will stick.


----------



## Orchid PE

I recently started using the Whoop strap, and I didn't realize until now how many calories I'm _not_ using. Every calculator ever told me need like ~2400 to maintain my body weight. Turns out, on days I don't exercise, the strap says I only used ~1800 calories. So now I'm working on a plan to adjust my calorie intake based on workout days so that I'm not getting too many calories when I don't need them.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Game Analysis Update
> 
> There has been a derth of public useful information this round. We haven't had anything useful since the round that @ChebyshevII PE was voted out. Despite the large number of players, there aren't many high-turnout votes, and votes are spread around.
> 
> My analysis will have to focus on non-public information.
> 
> The cop is still alive. The cop discovered that @ChebyshevII PE was mafia on day 2. A proxy was employed to help whip up enough votes to vote him out.  @leggo PE voted for @ChebyshevII PE , @tj_PE was held in reserve to vote at the last minute in case it was needed. It wasn't. The proxy was not nightkilled so @leggo PEand @tj_PE were considered trusted but unverified townies. They were kept informed throughout the game in a compartmentalized PM thread.
> 
> Meanwhile the cop was verifying several people are townies. The following players are known through investigation to be safe  @chart94, @RBHeadge PE, @MadamPirate, @vhab49_PE, @Roarbark. Any of these players, and @tj_PE and @leggo PE, can verify what I am saying is correct. This is certainly more than the number of mafia in the game so don't bother with the "tHi5 i5 a MafIA [email protected]" defense.
> 
> To be clear, a vote for @RBHeadge PE, @MadamPirate, @vhab49_PE, @Roarbark now shows that you are mafia.
> 
> This leaves four players who have unknown roles: @Spickett, @txjennah PE, @blybrook PE, @jean15paul_PE.
> 
> There are 2-3 mafia members remaining. So there are 1 or 2 townie members on that list of four players. They know who they are.
> 
> The cop has one remaining investigation. Who should the cop investigate tonight?


I guess I'll trust this analysis, only because I've got nothing else and @RBHeadge PE has been very helpful in past games. (I fear the day he's on the mafia's side.)

@JayKay PE, I vote for @Spickett because I had 3 people to pick from and he's been pretty vocal.


----------



## DLD PE

@LyceeFruit may not approve, but a stiff bourbon and coke is one of my "late night" snacks.  I don't drink at work, but others do including my supervisors and when they do I just ignore everything they say.

I used to take a few minutes after each studying hour (except when doing timed practice exams), take a weighted golf club and beat the hell out of a kevlar "impact" bag over and over for a quick workout.  I'm getting a balance board for Christmas so I can take practice swings while standing on it to help my balance/leg strength.

Back to the game:  I think you townies have got this in the bag.  I'm rooting for you!


----------



## DLD PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> I guess I'll trust this analysis, only because I've got nothing else and @RBHeadge PE has been very helpful in past games. (I fear the day he's on the mafia's side.)
> 
> @JayKay PE, I vote for @Spickett because I had 3 people to pick from and he's been pretty vocal.


How do you know @RBHeadge PE he's not?


----------



## JayKay PE

blybrook PE said:


> I used to have a fitbit; and will say that they can help with fitness goals or keep you on track. I moved away from the fitbit after I had several with manufacturing defects and battery problems.
> 
> I recently switched to the Amazfit Bip after over a year without a watch or other tracker, it has several of the fitbit features for a fraction of the cost. The best benefit I've found so far is battery life. My last charge was 11/26 and I have 84% battery remaining at the moment.
> 
> I'm mainly tracking steps and heart rate while walking / hiking / working in the yard.


THIS IS NEEDED.  I was thinking of getting a fitbit, but I know all about the battery issues/etc. from my mom.  I might look more into the Amazfit since it seems kinda like what I want.  Tracks steps, has a watch, a basic fitness tracker thing and pretty cheap.  I don't need something analyzing my workouts or how well I sleep.  I need something to track my steps/heart beat and give me an approx. value of calories burned throughout the day.


----------



## JayKay PE

Current vote:

1 @Spickett (jeanp)


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

MEtoEE said:


> How do you know @RBHeadge PE he's not?


I don't


----------



## JayKay PE

Chattaneer PE said:


> I recently started using the Whoop strap, and I didn't realize until now how many calories I'm _not_ using. Every calculator ever told me need like ~2400 to maintain my body weight. Turns out, on days I don't exercise, the strap says I only used ~1800 calories. So now I'm working on a plan to adjust my calorie intake based on workout days so that I'm not getting too many calories when I don't need them.


Like, that is way over my head.  Being able to actually keep tack/manipulate your calories and diet like that.  That's where I want to be!  To understand my diet well enough that I can increase muscle mass while keeping the same calories or something like that!  I'm going to start reading and poking my gym instructor to see what he thinks (but only after I've worked out a bit more and increased my stamina).


----------



## leggo PE

tj_PE said:


> I voted and retracted but still voted! For spickett. 3x. Then got ded.
> 
> Leggo voted for spickett a couple times too. Got ded.


THIS!! WHY HAS NO ONE BEEN LISTENING TO ME?!?!?!


----------



## Roarbark

chart94 said:


> Sister was in Hawaii and brought me back one of these bad boys. @Roarbark I figured you would appreciate it!!


Great pattern, non-kitschy. I approve. Sister has good taste.



ChebyshevII PE said:


> Ahh. Well, sorry for badgering you.


Excelllent. Also good taste.



ChebyshevII PE said:


> My legs, shoulders, and triceps are all but inoperable today.


Excelllent... It's woooorking.



ChebyshevII PE said:


> Good luck!
> 
> My goals are to train with weights regularly, and lose 75 pounds. To do this i’m just generally trying to limit the amount of calories that i’m eating in general; and no more indiscriminate snacking, especially right before going to bed.


Yeah, diet supposedly makes a much bigger difference than exercise. make sure there are only healthy snacks available (fruit, nuts, idk what else). Family can hide the unhealthy ones.



tj_PE said:


> we don't have a ton of sweets brought in, thank goodness...but those damn costco meat sticks LOL embarrassing but true.


@tj_PE Not really PC to call the stockboys meat sticks.... 



jean15paul_PE said:


> I guess I'll trust this analysis, only because I've got nothing else and @RBHeadge PE has been very helpful in past games. (I fear the day he's on the mafia's side.)
> 
> @JayKay PE, I vote for @Spickett because I had 3 people to pick from and he's been pretty vocal.


Confirming operation narwhal.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

V confused but the vet tech told me that Marcie needs more exercise so she doesnt loose her defined waist and we can start running with her at 0.25mi at time. Build up to 3+ mi by the time she turns 1 in May so I have that going for me lol


----------



## NikR_PE

leggo PE said:


> THIS!! WHY HAS NO ONE BEEN LISTENING TO ME?!?!?!


I listened to you yesterday and voted for spickett and still the confirmed townies lynched me. 

But Looks like the confirmed townies now have a majority, and after today's investigation should be able to win soon.


----------



## leggo PE

JayKay PE said:


> I'm still considered 'obese' by the stupid BMI chart, but I'm hoping to drop a few more.  I want to try and get to 175 (that's my ultra goal) and I think 150 lb is my 'normal' weight on the BMI chart, but that will def be a longer road.


The BMI chart is crap, or at least strongly flawed. You can have a lot of muscle, and because you weigh a lot for your height because of said muscle, you can show up as obese on the BMI. Of course, it can work for some people, but I honestly don't put a lot of stock into that metric, even though I show up as normal on it. I more go by how I feel, mostly in in my workouts. Like, does it take me longer to get fatigued? Can I up my weights? Can I do more reps?


----------



## leggo PE

NikR_PE said:


> I listened to you yesterday and voted for spickett and still the confirmed townies lynched me.
> 
> But Looks like the confirmed townies now have a majority, and after today's investigation should be able to win soon.


I appreciate that! And I'm sorry you're now dedded. But hey, you can hang out with me and the other cool kids who are also dedded! There are a lot of us.


----------



## Roarbark

NikR_PE said:


> I listened to you yesterday and voted for spickett and still the confirmed townies lynched me.


Again, sorry about that


----------



## Orchid PE

JayKay PE said:


> Like, that is way over my head.  Being able to actually keep tack/manipulate your calories and diet like that.  That's where I want to be!  To understand my diet well enough that I can increase muscle mass while keeping the same calories or something like that!  I'm going to start reading and poking my gym instructor to see what he thinks (but only after I've worked out a bit more and increased my stamina).


I used to not keep track. Back in 2017 I was working out, and I thought I knew what I was doing; I had the required protein shake immediately after each workout. However, that was the extent to which I paid attention to my diet. Then my lifts eventually stalled and I stopped working out. Then I started to understand the importance of my diet and after I started eating right, I started working out again blew past my stalled PRs. I started a thread so everyone and share knowledge, resources, and whatnot.


----------



## NikR_PE

Roarbark said:


> Again, sorry about that


no worries. None of us had any info. I was also voting just based on gut feel.


----------



## DLD PE

leggo PE said:


> I appreciate that! And I'm sorry you're now dedded. But hey, you can hang out with me and the other cool kids who are also dedded! There are a lot of us.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Roarbark said:


> Yeah, diet supposedly makes a much bigger difference than exercise. make sure there are only healthy snacks available (fruit, nuts, idk what else). Family can hide the unhealthy ones.


Fitness (i.e. muscular strength, flexibility, cardio health) happens in the gym

Weight loss happens in the kitchen

Healthy is a combination of both.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

I GOT MY LICENSE NUMBER


----------



## NikR_PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> I GOT MY LICENSE NUMBER


congrats. Time to add PE after your name. I mean IRL


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

NikR_PE said:


> congrats. Time to add PE after your name. I mean IRL


I will when im at work tomorrow (i took today off to get over my cold)


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> I GOT MY LICENSE NUMBER


CONGRATULATIONS!!!



NikR_PE said:


> congrats. Time to add PE after your name. I mean IRL


I initially added PE after my name on LinkedIn. But after looking at the profiles of engineers that work for NCEES, I reluctantly changed it to P.E.

I didn't bother adding it to my email signature because it's not required at my work and most other PEs at my company don't list it. So probably no new business cards. But it will be there whenever the next time is I update my resume.


----------



## chart94 PE

only downside to decoupled states! two more years for this guy... but at least the hard part is done already!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

chart94 said:


> only downside to decoupled states! two more years for this guy... but at least the hard part is done already!


True - I'm working on my record now, and it's a total pain in the ass.


----------



## txjennah PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> I GOT MY LICENSE NUMBER


Yassss your name change! Love it!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> I GOT MY LICENSE NUMBER


WOO LEVELING UP SUCKASSSSS


----------



## txjennah PE

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> WOO LEVELING UP SUCKASSSSS


Please don't ever change your name, it is the best.


----------



## DLD PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> I GOT MY LICENSE NUMBER


007?


----------



## DLD PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> I will when im at work tomorrow (i took today off to get over my cold)


Still can't believe all you guys voted her off.  Shame on you!


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

MEtoEE said:


> Still can't believe all you guys voted her off.  Shame on you!


YOU EGGED THEM ON!!!


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

MEtoEE said:


> 007?


VT has a few more folks than that!


----------



## DLD PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> YOU EGGED THEM ON!!!


Yeah but ultimately they voted.  I'm innocent.


----------



## DLD PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> VT has a few more folks than that!


Where? Killington?


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

MEtoEE said:


> Yeah but ultimately they voted.  I'm innocent.


No, youre ded'd


----------



## DLD PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> No, youre ded'd


Oh...yeah....


----------



## Roarbark

@LyceeFruit PE congratulations!!! 

@JayKay PE Today I vote for @txjennah PE (until further notice).


----------



## txjennah PE

Roarbark said:


> @LyceeFruit PE congratulations!!!
> 
> @JayKay PE Today I vote for @txjennah PE (until further notice).


Booo. I was mafia last time, I'm a townie.  And I voted off cheby.


----------



## txjennah PE

@JayKay PE I vote for @Roarbark out of retaliation. Subject to change should more information be revealed.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> I GOT MY LICENSE NUMBER


I read this. Then thought,  "oh when will she update her user name?"

Then saw that you already did.


----------



## blybrook PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> I GOT MY LICENSE NUMBER


Congrats! Some state boards are faster than others when releasing the numbers. Now to get your stamp!


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

blybrook PE said:


> Congrats! Some state boards are faster than others when releasing the numbers. Now to get your stamp!


I honestly thought itd take til after their meeting in February! But nope, I'm in the database!!


----------



## Roarbark

txjennah PE said:


> @JayKay PE I vote for @Roarbark out of retaliation. Subject to change should more information be revealed.


I mean... if you're town, you should be voting to lynch someone who has an actual chance of being mafia, but this is okay too.


----------



## chart94 PE

Congrats @LyceeFruit PE!!!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

woot go @LyceeFruit PE!


----------



## txjennah PE

Roarbark said:


> I mean... if you're town, you should be voting to lynch someone who has an actual chance of being mafia, but this is okay too.


Who even knows at this point?  There's still too many players and too many people missing the night votes to really dig into anything substantial.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

chart94 said:


> only downside to decoupled states! two more years for this guy... but at least the hard part is done already!






MadamPirate said:


> True - I'm working on my record now, and it's a total pain in the ass.


It took me 2 months after getting my pass results to _start_ my record, then another _6 months_ to complete it. Well, I finished my part in ~2 months, but it took like 4 months to get all the employment verifications and recommendations. And the 2 more months for the board to approve my application (they reject it once).

So yeah, took the exam in October 2018. Got pass results in Dec 2018. Got licensed in October 2019!

Edit: But I have a 15 year career (3 companies, 5 positions), so it was a lot to document, and a lot to verify. You mileage may vary


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

I haven't looked at the record yet. I guess I should... thankfully I've had 1 job since college, just in 2 states.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

txjennah PE said:


> Who even knows at this point?  There's still too many players and too many people missing the night votes to really dig into anything substantial.


 suspicious


----------



## chart94 PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> It took me 2 months after getting my pass results to _start_ my record, then another _6 months_ to complete it. Well, I finished my part in ~2 months, but it took like 4 months to get all the employment verifications and recommendations. And the 2 more months for the board to approve my application (they reject it once).
> 
> So yeah, took the exam in October 2018. Got pass results in Dec 2018. Got licensed in October 2019!
> 
> Edit: But I have a 15 year career (3 companies, 5 positions), so it was a lot to document, and a lot to verify. You mileage may vary


Lucky for me I am still fresh out soon it’s been easy to record the past two years since I was able to pass it out of school. I think that helps a lot, but I also took it after about 8 months of expired ce and we had just lost a bunch of people so I had to learn shit quick. lol


----------



## txjennah PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> suspicious


I've been voting for @MadamPirate for the past several days for not voting out Cheby/sticking with voting out a townie instead, but everyone else seems to think she's a townie. So I don't know now. Do you know something I don't?


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

I know nothing. I've decided (for the moment) to (blindly) follow RB's analysis. Might get me dededed


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

i.e. dedded


----------



## blybrook PE

I'm waiting to see if the investigation information is released before voting. If it's released that is.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

@JayKay PE I vote for @Spickett. He is not regular townsfolk.


----------



## Roarbark

@JayKay PE I revoke my vote for txj, and I vote for @Spickett, master of deception.


----------



## User1

I knew ittttttttt


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

@JayKay PE I vote @Spickett also.


----------



## blybrook PE

Due to the damning proclamation,

@JayKay PE, I cast today's vote for @Spickett


----------



## txjennah PE

@JayKay PE I retract my vote for roar and change my vote to @Spickett.


----------



## JayKay PE

Current vote:

dog pile on @Spickett


----------



## JayKay PE

But seriously:

Current vote:

1 @Spickett (jeanp, RBH, roar, vhab, bly, txj)


----------



## JayKay PE

And I fell asleep when I got home after work instead of gym (body obviously needed it), but I accidentally fell asleep with my compression thermal top and my khaki.

So, like, I felt gross when I woke up.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

@JayKay PE I vote for @Spickett


----------



## JayKay PE

Current vote:

7 @Spickett (jeanp, RBH, roar, vhab, bly, txj, madamp)


----------



## leggo PE

tj_PE said:


> I knew ittttttttt


Me too! Woohoo!


----------



## SaltySteve PE

@JayKay PE I'd like to vote for *Redacted*. That dude has been deceptively good at picking townies off and avoiding the lynching. I heard he's good looking too. ;-*


----------



## SaltySteve PE

Just so y'all know, I feel bad for killing fellow vol @MEtoEE and lying in DMs to @Roarbark. It was fun while it lasted but I deserve to be lynched.


----------



## Roarbark

@Spickett you played damn well...


----------



## Roarbark

@txjennah PE@leggo PE@MadamPirate Tags might be wrong, but I think its you all.

I'm finally hearing this "SIMPLY" song, for the first time in my life, on my office Pandora. I finally know what the heck you all were on about... Sheesh.


----------



## JayKay PE

Roarbark said:


> @txjennah PE@leggo PE@MadamPirate Tags might be wrong, but I think its you all.
> 
> I'm finally hearing this "SIMPLY" song, for the first time in my life, on my office Pandora. I finally know what the heck you all were on about... Sheesh.


HAVING


----------



## JayKay PE

I am an adult who has a sad tum-tum, so I had a PB&amp;J sandwich for dinner (left over from lunch) and now I'm drinking a ginger beer.

I am the best at taking care of myself.


----------



## User1

A wonderful!


----------



## txjennah PE

Roarbark said:


> @txjennah PE@leggo PE@MadamPirate Tags might be wrong, but I think its you all.
> 
> I'm finally hearing this "SIMPLY" song, for the first time in my life, on my office Pandora. I finally know what the heck you all were on about... Sheesh.


omg yayy hahaha.


----------



## txjennah PE

Roarbark said:


> @Spickett you played damn well...


Lmao agree, well played


----------



## JayKay PE

Current vote:

8 @Spickett (jeanp, RBH, roar, vhab, bly, txj, madamp, spicket)


----------



## JayKay PE

tj_PE said:


> A wonderful!


CHRISTMAS [email protected]@@P+GOS{D

*heads bangs*


----------



## JayKay PE

trrrrrrriple post


----------



## blybrook PE

tj_PE said:


> A wonderful!


New year's celebration


----------



## User1

@Audi driver, P.E.


----------



## JayKay PE

2 min!


----------



## Roarbark




----------



## blybrook PE

Don't think it's going to change in two minutes. We're lynching da mafia


----------



## JayKay PE

Time! (Delayed because I had to pack lunch for tomorrow)

Write up coming...sometime tonight.


----------



## JayKay PE

Getttttting distracted by goldfish, LoZ OOT, and instagrammmmm.


----------



## Roarbark

JayKay PE said:


> LoZ OOT


Whaaaat, on an emulator, or are you firing up an N64? Or did they come out with a "remastered" version, or some nonsense?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Spickett said:


> @JayKay PE I'd like to vote for @Spickett. That dude has been deceptively good at picking townies off and avoiding the lynching. I heard he's good looking too. ;-*


well played


----------



## JayKay PE

Roarbark said:


> Whaaaat, on an emulator, or are you firing up an N64? Or did they come out with a "remastered" version, or some nonsense?


Lol, Youtube.  I like watching longplays where people just...play without talking.  Heavy nostalgia of when I used to watch my brother playing when I was little.

If I really wanted to play it?  I could fire up the old gamecube and pull out the version for that.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

JayKay PE said:


> CHRISTMAS [email protected]@@P+GOS{D
> 
> *heads bangs*


@squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## JayKay PE

Simple write-up tonight because, well, @Spickett gave themselves up.

---

When @chart94 was discovered, their front covered in a sticky, clotted mess and a dead phone clutched in one hand, everyone knew that finding at least one of the killers was more important than attempting to woo @Will.I.Am PE (allegedly).  They just needed to get everyone on the same page.

“I mean, I haven’t been killed yet.  I think you’re just being dramatic,” @Spickett said, leaning forward so they could plump their eyelashes ever so slightly with a pointer finger.  “I get why you’re all concerned but if it doesn’t affect me, why should I rock the boat? Plus, this means we don’t have to do as many rounds as we signed for.”  They leaned back and checked the angle of their chest in the crop top, pulling and smoothing things out before turning to the group.

“Ugh, fine,” they said, when @RBHeadge PE frowned at them in fish,  “I’ll help, I’ll help. But if we’re going to find this killer, who is ultra sneaky, if I do say so myself, we’re going to have to split up to cover more ground.  I’ll go with @RBHeadge PE, since they seem more analytical than the rest of you and could probably find their way out a paper bag.”

They began to clomp over to the door, unused to wearing heels but soldiering through because it made their ass look fantastic, but @Spickett stopped when they didn’t hear anyone following them.  “Hellllllo, we need to get started sooner rather than later if we’re going to do this. They seem to kill one of if we’re left alone, so we’ll start traveling in pairs and should be able to find them.”

“This is the start to every single bad horror film I’ve ever seen,” said @jean15paul_PE, “Does, does nobody else believe what @Spickett is saying?  Splitting us up will be easier to “cover more ground”. What do you think we are? Twelve?”

“I-I mean, it’s only logical,” they stuttered, “By covering more ground we can find the killers quickly.”

“Who said there were killers, plural?  How do you know?” Piped up an unknown voice in the crowd.

@Spickett’s spray tan began to smudge as moisture accumulated along their hairline.  “I...it just makes sense?” They asked, hand on the doorknob in a white-knuckled grip and preparing for the worse.

Which @Will.I.Am PE knew nothing of when they banged into the room, door edge slamming into the side of @Spickett and throwing them off balance.  A single sheet of paper floated to the ground with at least two of the names of people who had ‘mysteriously expired due to items detailed in the contract, totally not the fault of the filming company’.

Nobody was surprised.

@Spickett, collapsed on a floor with a broken nose, sulkily lifted their arms where their wrists were pressed together.  “It was fun while it lasted, eh?” They threw a wink at @Will.I.Am PE, who was still completely confused by everything that had happened so far.

@Spickett was mafia

The remaining players are:

@jean15paul_PE, @blybrook PE, @Roarbark, @txjennah PE, @RBHeadge PE, @vhab49_PE, and @MadamPirate

The final vote was:

8 @Spickett


----------



## Roarbark

JayKay PE said:


> frowned at them in fish


----------



## DLD PE

Spickett said:


> Just so y'all know, I feel bad for killing fellow vol @MEtoEE and lying in DMs to @Roarbark. It was fun while it lasted but I deserve to be lynched.


lol why feel bad?  If you were mafia and voted for me that was what you were supposed to do!  You played it well!


----------



## JayKay PE

More meetings, so a little short again...Sorry!

---

Despite knowing they shouldn't have split up, @RBHeadge PE was feeling parched and left for only a moment to fill up the water bottle they carried with them everywhere.  Costuming found them, due to needing them to be fitted for their ballgown (fish-person sized, special order, very expensive), and the girl who did was upset because now they needed to send the gown back.  Unnecessary customs fees and they'd barely make it out even when they returned it.

@RBHeadge PE's face had been slammed into the drinking fountain spout and blobs of thickened blood slowly made their way to the drain with the help of the sputtering bubbler.  Their cheek bulged obscenely as they hung semi-suspended from that point and their fingertips barely grazed the surrounding flooring.  A few teeth had been jostled out, leaving pale gums looking oddly bereft.  The gaping voids where enamel and hardened calcium once were traced with the bright red, thread-like, nerves that had been pulled past their original length.  

Most people were upset that the only working water fountain that gave cold water was now out of commission.  

@RBHeadge PE was killed by the mafia last night.

The remaining players are:

@jean15paul_PE, @blybrook PE, @Roarbark, @txjennah PE, @vhab49_PE, and @MadamPirate


----------



## DLD PE

Damn you guys just lost your lead investigator!


----------



## User1

txj would be my next suspect just sayinggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggg

i have nothing solid to go on. but i've suspected her so often just like nikr it could totally just be prejudice (SUBCONSCIOUS PREJUDICE OKAY)


----------



## txjennah PE

tj_PE said:


> txj would be my next suspect just sayinggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggg
> 
> i have nothing solid to go on. but i've suspected her so often just like nikr it could totally just be prejudice (SUBCONSCIOUS PREJUDICE OKAY)


You suspect me every game!  I was mafia last time.  Those would be some crappy odds to get pulled as Mafia again with 18 players.  AND I voted off two Mafia members already, thank you very much.


----------



## DLD PE

tj_PE said:


> txj would be my next suspect just sayinggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggg
> 
> i have nothing solid to go on. but i've suspected her so often just like nikr it could totally just be prejudice (SUBCONSCIOUS PREJUDICE OKAY)


Y'all just lost your battleship @RBHeadge PE.

"This situation is out of control.  It's out of control and we'll be lucky to live through it!"


----------



## User1

txjennah PE said:


> You suspect me every game!  I was mafia last time.  Those would be some crappy odds to get pulled as Mafia again with 18 players.  AND I voted off two Mafia members already, thank you very much.


are you counting spickett though? because everybody, including spickett voted spickett off so that doesn't really prove anythinggggggggggggggggga


----------



## SaltySteve PE

MEtoEE said:


> Damn you guys just lost your lead investigator!


Is anyone really surprised about that. You come out with the only hard statements and you put a big target on yourself.


----------



## txjennah PE

tj_PE said:


> are you counting spickett though? because everybody, including spickett voted spickett off so that doesn't really prove anythinggggggggggggggggga


Yes, I'm counting spickett. We've only had two mafia members killed off to my knowledge.  I originally voted for roar, but swayed my vote after reading RB's analysis and seeing what everyone else was doing.


----------



## DLD PE

Spickett said:


> Is anyone really surprised about that. You come out with the only hard statements and you put a big target on yourself.


Are you talking about me or @RBHeadge PE?  I was talking about @RBHeadge PE.  I agree he showed he knew too much but in the end hopefully he gave out enough info to save the town before sacrificing himself.

I was just a newbie who simply talked too much and voted too early lol.


----------



## txjennah PE

Maybe @RBHeadge PE can still provide an analysis from ~the beyond~


----------



## NikR_PE

tj_PE said:


> txj would be my next suspect just sayinggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggg
> 
> i have nothing solid to go on. but i've suspected her so often just like nikr it could totally just be prejudice (SUBCONSCIOUS PREJUDICE OKAY)


Why you be hatin on me.


----------



## User1

NikR_PE said:


> Why you be hatin on me.


i told you why! it's not personal lmaooooooo im sorry please don't hate me ♥


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

txjennah PE said:


> You suspect me every game!  I was mafia last time.  Those would be some crappy odds to get pulled as Mafia again with 18 players.  AND I voted off two Mafia members already, thank you very much.


Well, I was the cop for like 7 rounds of the 11 I played.


----------



## SaltySteve PE

MEtoEE said:


> Are you talking about me or @RBHeadge PE?  I was talking about @RBHeadge PE.  I agree he showed he knew too much but in the end hopefully he gave out enough info to save the town before sacrificing himself.
> 
> I was just a newbie who simply talked too much and voted too early lol.


I think that was my downfall as well. Talked too much and made myself a known target.


----------



## JayKay PE

As someone who knows all the roles, but knows none of the 'out of thread' convos going on:


----------



## txjennah PE

vhab49_PE said:


> Well, I was the cop for like 7 rounds of the 11 I played.


That def sucks!  And I'm not saying that it's not possible.  Just that, in this case, the odds were fortunately with me and that I'm just a townie.


----------



## NikR_PE

tj_PE said:


> i told you why! it's not personal lmaooooooo im sorry please don't hate me ♥


So its just business.

Sounds like mafia. Suspish

@next_mod i vote for @tj_PE


----------



## User1

NikR_PE said:


> So its just business.
> 
> Sounds like mafia. Suspish
> 
> @next_mod i vote for @tj_PE


i couldn't HAHA and TEARS reply so


----------



## NikR_PE

Spickett said:


> I think that was my downfall as well. Talked too much and made myself a known target.






MEtoEE said:


> I was just a newbie who simply talked too much and voted too early lol.


It is a recommended strategy that mafia should usually not talk much so as to avoid suspicion. But then again I was quiet last week because I was sick and that didnt help me either. So the best strategy here is


----------



## txjennah PE

NikR_PE said:


> It is a recommended strategy that mafia should usually not talk much so as to avoid suspicion. But then again I was quiet last week because I was sick and that didnt help me either. So the best strategy here is
> 
> View attachment 15576


Where is that list that details all the ways you can be Mafia. Like basically if you breathe, you're Mafia


----------



## JayKay PE

NikR_PE said:


> It is a recommended strategy that mafia should usually not talk much so as to avoid suspicion. But then again I was quiet last week because I was sick and that didnt help me either. So the best strategy here is
> 
> View attachment 15576


Anyone who posts Fiddler on the Roof gifs never gets a vote from me.


----------



## JayKay PE

txjennah PE said:


> Where is that list that details all the ways you can be Mafia. Like basically if you breathe, you're Mafia


If you are JK and not modding and make it through the first day of voting = mafia


----------



## JayKay PE

trrriple post


----------



## NikR_PE

JayKay PE said:


> Anyone who posts Fiddler on the Roof gifs never gets a vote from me.


woohoo


----------



## DLD PE

Spam


----------



## JayKay PE

MEtoEE said:


> Spam


*swishes broom at you*

Get!  Get outta here!  All these spammers filling up my nice thread!  Lordy-Lord got to get me some traps.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

MEtoEE said:


> Damn you guys just lost your lead investigator!


I was not the cop this round. But i can still do #analysis



Spickett said:


> Is anyone really surprised about that. You come out with the only hard statements and you put a big target on yourself.


I knew what I was doing and what I was signing up for. I've done it before, and I'll do it again.



txjennah PE said:


> Maybe @RBHeadge PE can still provide an analysis from ~the beyond~


Already have, in the townie PM thread.



Spickett said:


> I think that was my downfall as well. Talked too much and made myself a known target.





Spoiler



it wasn't


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

JayKay PE said:


> *swishes broom at you*
> 
> Get!  Get outta here!  All these spammers filling up my nice thread!  Lordy-Lord got to get me some traps.


----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## JayKay PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> View attachment 15577


----------



## txjennah PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> I was not the cop this round. But i can still do #analysis
> 
> I knew what I was doing and what I was signing up for. I've done it before, and I'll do it again.
> 
> Already have, in the townie PM thread.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> it wasn't


  I'm a townie.


----------



## NikR_PE

txjennah PE said:


> Where is that list that details all the ways you can be Mafia. Like basically if you breathe, you're Mafia


haha here you go



RBHeadge PE said:


> How EBers detect mafia:
> 
> 
> Obviously the first person to discuss voting is mafia
> 
> anyone who send a pm on the first day is mafia
> 
> anyone who votes with anyone else is mafia
> 
> anyone who employs chaos is mafia
> 
> anyone who uses logic is mafia
> 
> anyone who uses deception is mafia
> 
> anyone who is honest is mafia
> 
> anyone who isn't part of a pm by day-two is mafia
> 
> anyone who talks too much is mafia
> 
> anyone who is quiet is mafia
> 
> anyone who knows the rules is mafia
> 
> anyone who doesn't know the rules is mafia
> 
> the new guy can't be mafia
> 
> the guy who was mafia last game, is still mafia
> 
> anyone who won last game is mafia
> 
> anyone using the instant messenger is mafia
> 
> avatars and titles, selected years ago, are obvious reflections of being mafia
> 
> anyone who doesn't vote with another person is mafia
> 
> @vhab49_PE is the cop
> 
> Did I miss any?


----------



## Roarbark

MEtoEE said:


> lol why feel bad?  If you were mafia and voted for me that was what you were supposed to do!  You played it well!


He also apparently feels handsome, so I don't think there's too much remorse there  



NikR_PE said:


> Why you be hatin on me.


She don like rats.



JayKay PE said:


> Anyone who posts Fiddler on the Roof gifs never gets a vote from me.


Thank you, was gonna ask what that fantastic gif was from.


----------



## blybrook PE




----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## User1

txjennah PE said:


> and seeing what everyone else was doing.


this is the suspish part :dunno:  everyone else was doin it so you gotta blend in!


----------



## JayKay PE

*eats more popcorn while watching*


----------



## NikR_PE

Roarbark said:


> She don like rats.


But I am a mouse


----------



## NikR_PE

Roarbark said:


> feels handsome


Whats the story behind this?


----------



## txjennah PE

tj_PE said:


> this is the suspish part :dunno:  everyone else was doin it so you gotta blend in!


Lmao, you would find me suspicious no matter how I voted! 

I'll say this again - I voted out cheb.  The fact that I killed off two mafia members is proof that I am a townie.  If I were Mafia and responsible for killing off two of my own, I think THEY would have killed me by now


----------



## SaltySteve PE

Spickett said:


> @JayKay PE I'd like to vote for @Spickett. That dude has been deceptively good at picking townies off and avoiding the lynching. I heard he's good looking too. ;-*


@NikR_PE It probably has to do with my confession yesterday.


----------



## blybrook PE

Since not all the townies are in the "townie" PM thread, not everyone knows RB's analysis. I'm know there is another mafioso hanging around, biding their time and waiting to take us out.

I'm going to wait and see how this day pans out, there's still plenty of finger pointing going on.


----------



## Roarbark




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## RBHeadge PE

Presented without comment



RBHeadge PE said:


> Game Analysis Update
> 
> There has been a derth of public useful information this round. We haven't had anything useful since the round that @ChebyshevII PE was voted out. Despite the large number of players, there aren't many high-turnout votes, and votes are spread around.
> 
> My analysis will have to focus on non-public information.
> 
> The cop is still alive. The cop discovered that @ChebyshevII PE was mafia on day 2. A proxy was employed to help whip up enough votes to vote him out.  @leggo PE voted for @ChebyshevII PE , @tj_PE was held in reserve to vote at the last minute in case it was needed. It wasn't. The proxy was not nightkilled so @leggo PEand @tj_PE were considered trusted but unverified townies. They were kept informed throughout the game in a compartmentalized PM thread.
> 
> Meanwhile the cop was verifying several people are townies. The following players are known through investigation to be safe  @chart94, @RBHeadge PE, @MadamPirate, @vhab49_PE, @Roarbark. Any of these players, and @tj_PE and @leggo PE, can verify what I am saying is correct. This is certainly more than the number of mafia in the game so don't bother with the "tHi5 i5 a MafIA [email protected]" defense.
> 
> To be clear, a vote for @RBHeadge PE, @MadamPirate, @vhab49_PE, @Roarbark now shows that you are mafia.
> 
> This leaves four players who have unknown roles: @Spickett, @txjennah PE, @blybrook PE, @jean15paul_PE.
> 
> There are 2-3 mafia members remaining. So there are 1 or 2 townie members on that list of four players. They know who they are.
> 
> The cop has one remaining investigation. Who should the cop investigate tonight?






jean15paul_PE said:


> How did the cop investigate 5 players in only 3 (4?) days? I guess one of them is the cop.
> 
> *I'd like to nominate myself to be investigated. Then yall will confirm I'm a regular townie* and can eliminate the other 3 as mafia. Or maybe I'm lying and I'm mafia, you should still investigate me. (I'm not mafia, just trying to get investigated so I don't get dedded.)






Spickett said:


> Dang, Nice!!! I'm glad someone knows whats going on. *Investigate me. I've been the target of a lot of split votes and this will confirm my role.*






blybrook PE said:


> Sure, it can be suspish; but I was considering the results of the day 2 vote when I posted. In that context, I found it funny.
> 
> This, combined with the earlier analysis does clear up several questions, *provided the information is right.*
> 
> Something to consider while determining who to vote for today.






jean15paul_PE said:


> I guess I'll trust this analysis, only because I've got nothing else and @RBHeadge PE has been very helpful in past games. (I fear the day he's on the mafia's side.)
> 
> @JayKay PE, I vote for @Spickett because I had 3 people to pick from and he's been pretty vocal.






JayKay PE said:


> Current vote:
> 
> 1 @Spickett (jeanp)






Roarbark said:


> @LyceeFruit PE congratulations!!!
> 
> @JayKay PE Today I vote for @txjennah PE (until further notice).






txjennah PE said:


> @JayKay PE I vote for @Roarbark out of retaliation. Subject to change should more information be revealed.






Roarbark said:


> I mean... if you're town, you should be voting to lynch someone who has an actual chance of being mafia, but this is okay too.






txjennah PE said:


> Who even knows at this point?  There's still too many players and too many people missing the night votes to really dig into anything substantial.






RBHeadge PE said:


> @JayKay PE I vote for @Spickett. He is not regular townsfolk.






blybrook PE said:


> Due to the damning proclamation,
> 
> @JayKay PE, I cast today's vote for @Spickett






txjennah PE said:


> @JayKay PE I retract my vote for roar and change my vote to @Spickett.






JayKay PE said:


> Current vote:
> 
> dog pile on @Spickett






Spickett said:


> @JayKay PE I'd like to vote for @Spickett. That dude has been deceptively good at picking townies off and avoiding the lynching. I heard he's good looking too. ;-*






txjennah PE said:


> Yes, I'm counting spickett. We've only had two mafia members killed off to my knowledge.  I originally voted for roar, but swayed my vote after reading RB's analysis and seeing what everyone else was doing.






txjennah PE said:


> Maybe @RBHeadge PE can still provide an analysis from ~the beyond~






JayKay PE said:


> As someone who knows all the roles, but knows none of the 'out of thread' convos going on:


----------



## txjennah PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Presented without comment


How many people got voted off in between cheby and spickett?  Spickett fooled a lot of us, including me, up until the very end.


----------



## JayKay PE

*eats popcorn more aggressively after reading the stack of papers @RBHeadge PE slammed onto someone's desk, ala early 80s cop television show*


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

JayKay PE said:


> *eats popcorn more aggressively after reading the stack of papers @RBHeadge PE slammed onto someone's desk, ala early 80s cop television show*


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

vhab49_PE said:


> To preempt @tj_PE's question" @vhab49_PE are you mafia?"
> 
> My response is:


Fun fact, my kitten did this the other day.  I thought it was going to end badly for me for a while.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

JayKay PE said:


> reading the stack of papers @RBHeadge PE slammed onto someone's desk


I'm a nukee, excessive documentation is how we roll.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

LyceeFruit PE said:


> View attachment 15583


Lol, it’s funny because that show is set in Maine


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> I'm a nukee, excessive documentation is how we roll.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Lol, it’s funny because that show is set in Maine


I don't actually know what show it is lol


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

LyceeFruit PE said:


> I don't actually know what show it is lol


Murder, she wrote


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Murder, she wrote


Jessica Fletcher!


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

MEtoEE said:


> Damn you guys just lost your lead investigator!


I guess this implies that we can trust everything @RBHeadge PE was saying


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> This leaves four players who have unknown roles: @Spickett, @txjennah PE, @blybrook PE, @jean15paul_PE.


Who's next on the @RBHeadge PE mafia list?

@JayKay PE, I vote for @txjennah PE because @RBHeadge PE said so. 

edit: I'm glad I'm _last_ on the list.

I'm probably putting a target on my back by voting first two days in a row, but sounds like the town has a confirmed majority, so ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## JayKay PE

Current vote:

1 @txjennah PE (jpaul)


----------



## blybrook PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> This leaves four players who have unknown roles: @Spickett, @txjennah PE, @blybrook PE, @jean15paul_PE.
> 
> There are 2-3 mafia members remaining. So there are 1 or 2 townie members on that list of four players. They know who they are.


Looking at this listing of "unknown" roles and noting that Spickett was mafia, one could guess that they were listed in order of suspicion. My main question is if there are one or two mafia left.

I know who I am, I'm a bear!

@JayKay PE, I tentatively vote for @txjennah PE based on the posted analyses. This may change if additional information is revealed.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> I guess this implies that we can trust everything @RBHeadge PE was saying


I literally gave six witnesses to cooberate my story.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

blybrook PE said:


> Looking at this listing of "unknown" roles and noting that Spickett was mafia, one could guess that they were listed in order of suspicion.


Ftr, the ordering was random.


----------



## txjennah PE

WTF I get out of a meeting and everyone is voting for me.  

@JayKay PE I VOTE FOR EVERYONE IN RETALIATION


----------



## DLD PE

txjennah PE said:


> WTF I get out of a meeting and everyone is voting for me.
> 
> @JayKay PE I VOTE FOR EVERYONE IN RETALIATION


----------



## User1

txjennah PE said:


> WTF I get out of a meeting and everyone is voting for me.
> 
> @JayKay PE I VOTE FOR EVERYONE IN RETALIATION


everyone/2 people

DRAMA IS SUSPISH


----------



## txjennah PE

tj_PE said:


> everyone/2 people
> 
> DRAMA IS SUSPISH


@JayKay PE I VOTE FOR TJ FROM THE BEYOND BECAUSE SHE WON'T LEAVE ME ALONE


----------



## DLD PE

txjennah PE said:


> @JayKay PE I VOTE FOR TJ FROM THE BEYOND BECAUSE SHE WON'T LEAVE ME ALONE


----------



## txjennah PE

MEtoEE said:


> View attachment 15597


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Ive seen no convincing arguments from any of the three remaining unknowns.  SHould I vote for @blybrook PE, @txjennah PE or @jean15paul_PE.  WHICH ONE OF YOU IS MAFIA SCUM??????!!??!?!?!?!


----------



## txjennah PE

vhab49_PE said:


> Ive seen no convincing arguments from any of the three remaining unknowns.  SHould I vote for @blybrook PE, @txjennah PE or @jean15paul_PE.  WHICH ONE OF YOU IS MAFIA SCUM??????!!??!?!?!?!


Not me (((((((((  I don't know why everyone's suspicious of me today, I did nothing wrongggg and I voted off 2 Mafia members already.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

txjennah PE said:


> Not me (((((((((  I don't know why everyone's suspicious of me today, I did nothing wrongggg and I voted off 2 Mafia members already.


I did too!


----------



## txjennah PE

vhab49_PE said:


> I did too!


THEN WE'RE ON THE SAME SIDE


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

txjennah PE said:


> THEN WE'RE ON THE SAME SIDE


I think you protest too much.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

@JayKay PE I vote for @blybrook PE.  He's a shady bear.


----------



## blybrook PE

vhab49_PE said:


> @JayKay PE I vote for @blybrook PE.  He's a shady bear.


I know I'm Redneck Mafia, why must you hold that against me? Really, I'm just a townie trying to help clean up the competition. Isn't that what a good townie does?


----------



## txjennah PE

vhab49_PE said:


> I think you protest too much.


Sorry, the internet has taught me that excitement/joy must be expressed in all caps.


----------



## Roarbark

@JayKay PE I vote for @jean15paul_PE.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

I just want to point out that, as of right now, @Roarbark has 808 posts. Which is also his area code. And that makes me suspicious.

/s


----------



## leggo PE

Why wouldn't people be voting for @MadamPirate? She's being awfully quiet...


----------



## JayKay PE

Current vote:

1 @jean15paul_PE (roar)

2 @txjennah PE (jpaul, bly)

1 @blybrook PE (vhab)


----------



## MadamPirate PE

leggo PE said:


> Why wouldn't people be voting for @MadamPirate? She's being awfully quiet...


Because life is punching me in the face today and I'm weaving in ends on Christmas presents that need to be shipped tomorrow before I go back to work tonight. 

I can't wait for Christmas break. 

@JayKay PE I vote for @jean15paul_PE


----------



## JayKay PE

FYI, I stabbed my finger with a knife right before going to the gym.  I slapped a band-aid on it, but it is still tingling at the fingertip.  @tj_PE said I'm fine, and they're a doctor, so I'll probably stop poking it to see if it it'll start bleeding again.

Current vote:

2 @jean15paul_PE (roar, madam)

2 @txjennah PE (jpaul, bly)

1 @blybrook PE (vhab)


----------



## txjennah PE

@JayKay PE I’m gonna vote with vhab. I cast my vote for @blybrook PE


----------



## JayKay PE

Oh noes...ties all around.  Please don't make me flip a coin.

Current vote:

2 @jean15paul_PE (roar, madam)

2 @txjennah PE (jpaul, bly)

2 @blybrook PE (vhab, txj)


----------



## JayKay PE

Hmmmmm.  Only half of the middle finger is tingly now. *contemplatively strokes potentially dead finger*

OH NO.  If I ruin this one, I'll only have one finger to flip the bird!  And that would be horrible!


----------



## blybrook PE

JayKay PE said:


> Hmmmmm.  Only half of the middle finger is tingly now. *contemplatively strokes potentially dead finger*
> 
> OH NO.  If I ruin this one, I'll only have one finger to flip the bird!  And that would be horrible!


Get a prosthetic finger. Depending on how you stabbed it, it'll likely be fine in a day or two.


----------



## Roarbark

I suggest we amputate. Sorry I had to break my 808 posts. Couldn't bear retiring from EB and leaving you all.


----------



## txjennah PE

JayKay PE said:


> Oh noes...ties all around.  Please don't make me flip a coin.
> 
> Current vote:
> 
> 2 @jean15paul_PE (roar, madam)
> 
> 2 @txjennah PE (jpaul, bly)
> 
> 2 @blybrook PE (vhab, txj)


Ok fine, I change my vote to @jean15paul_PE for voting for me first


----------



## JayKay PE

blybrook PE said:


> Get a prosthetic finger. Depending on how you stabbed it, it'll likely be fine in a day or two.


Could I get a middle finger for my pointer finger?  Or is that just confusing?  I stabbed it with a knife trying to open something, so I kinda jabbed right into the finger and then it cut up/sliced into the other one.  It kinda stopped bleeding quickish, so I'm not too worried, tbh.  It's just weird having two different 'feelings' on one finger.


----------



## blybrook PE

Roarbark said:


> I suggest we amputate. Sorry I had to break my 808 posts. Couldn't bear retiring from EB and leaving you all.


You could always quit at 808 and create another ID, Say roarbark 2.0!


----------



## Roarbark

JayKay PE said:


> Could I get a middle finger for my pointer finger?  Or is that just confusing?  I stabbed it with a knife trying to open something, so I kinda jabbed right into the finger and then it cut up/sliced into the other one.  It kinda stopped bleeding quickish, so I'm not too worried, tbh.  It's just weird having two different 'feelings' on one finger.


Was this during some kind of dark ritual?


----------



## blybrook PE

JayKay PE said:


> Could I get a middle finger for my pointer finger?  Or is that just confusing?  I stabbed it with a knife trying to open something, so I kinda jabbed right into the finger and then it cut up/sliced into the other one.  It kinda stopped bleeding quickish, so I'm not too worried, tbh.  It's just weird having two different 'feelings' on one finger.


You'd have to talk to a doc about that; it could be possible. 

Sounds like you'll get a good scar and have a story to tell. If it was still bleeding, it going completely numb, then it could have nerve damage


----------



## JayKay PE

Roarbark said:


> Was this during some kind of dark ritual?


...I was trying to open a package with these.  My mom got me them because she loves me and knows I don't have any bag clips...







@blybrook PE it stopped bleeding fairly quickly tbh, only started bleeding when I bent the finger (and this was like 5-minutes after I stabbed it).  I went to the gym/worked out and it didn't bleed through the band-aid, so I'm thinking I didn't go too deep.  It's only tingly on one side of the finger and that's when I touch that part (it's like the quarter part of my middle finger that is facing me when I have my hands folded).  Don't think it's nerve damage since I can move and still 'feel' (even through the tingles pressure/me pressing with my nail), kinda feel like when I broke/jammed a couple fingers horseback riding.  It's still there/working; I'm just being dramatic.


----------



## User1

omg i need those

i also need the townies to kill a mafia tonight plsthx


----------



## JayKay PE

Current vote:

3 @jean15paul_PE (roar, madam, txj)

2 @txjennah PE (jpaul, bly)

1 @blybrook PE (vhab)


----------



## blybrook PE

JayKay PE said:


> ...I was trying to open a package with these.  My mom got me them because she loves me and knows I don't have any bag clips...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @blybrook PE it stopped bleeding fairly quickly tbh, only started bleeding when I bent the finger (and this was like 5-minutes after I stabbed it).  I went to the gym/worked out and it didn't bleed through the band-aid, so I'm thinking I didn't go too deep.  It's only tingly on one side of the finger and that's when I touch that part (it's like the quarter part of my middle finger that is facing me when I have my hands folded).  Don't think it's nerve damage since I can move and still 'feel' (even through the tingles pressure/me pressing with my nail), kinda feel like when I broke/jammed a couple fingers horseback riding.  It's still there/working; I'm just being dramatic.


You'll be fine. It'll take a few days to heal. 

Great bag clips too!


----------



## txjennah PE

JayKay PE said:


> ...I was trying to open a package with these.  My mom got me them because she loves me and knows I don't have any bag clips...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @blybrook PE it stopped bleeding fairly quickly tbh, only started bleeding when I bent the finger (and this was like 5-minutes after I stabbed it).  I went to the gym/worked out and it didn't bleed through the band-aid, so I'm thinking I didn't go too deep.  It's only tingly on one side of the finger and that's when I touch that part (it's like the quarter part of my middle finger that is facing me when I have my hands folded).  Don't think it's nerve damage since I can move and still 'feel' (even through the tingles pressure/me pressing with my nail), kinda feel like when I broke/jammed a couple fingers horseback riding.  It's still there/working; I'm just being dramatic.


::hugs:: hope it’s feeling better! No shame in getting it checked out tomorrow if it’s worrying you.


----------



## User1

txjennah PE said:


> ::hugs:: hope it’s feeling better! No shame in getting it checked out tomorrow if it’s worrying you.


how suspicious it's totally shameful to go to the doc

I KID I KID I KID OKAY


----------



## JayKay PE

Current vote:

3 @jean15paul_PE (roar, madam, txj)

2 @txjennah PE (jpaul, bly)

1 @blybrook PE (vhab)


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

@JayKay PE with the busted ass finger... I want to switch to @jean15paul_PE.


----------



## JayKay PE

Time


----------



## blybrook PE

Fingers crossed that we got it right tonight!


----------



## JayKay PE

Final vote:

4 @jean15paul_PE (roar, madam, txj, vhab)

2 @txjennah PE (jpaul, bly)


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

I can't take it any more!  Ugg!


----------



## txjennah PE

Eeee ::waits anxiously::


----------



## txjennah PE

I am getting sleepy but hope to see good news in the am.


----------



## JayKay PE

With the numbers continuing to dwindle, and barely a single episode completed, the director decided to start being serious about the filming and production value of the show.  Every contestant, even the bear, were dressed in resplendent gowns of various jewel tones with various accessories to increase their...appeal. The camera was angled in such a manner so only the back of @Will.I.Am PE’s head was seen, so their mixed expression of regret, horror, and morbid curiosity wouldn’t be broadcast to the world.

Couldn’t have the lead lover in a show not actually interested in any of the eye candy.

Of all the contestants, @jean15paul_PE seemed the least confrontational with them being actually human (a plus) and having amazing looking ankles (surprisingly, another plus in this type of show).  They smiled when the camera panned their way, made sure they looked upset when a contestant was voted off, and never even implied that something was amiss. Except for that last foul up, where they questioned @Spickett, they seemed to be in the clear to being one of the top two contenders.

And thus it was the exact reason they were suspect.

They smiled too much.  They looked just the right amount of upset when someone was killed off gruesomely, but never seemed surprised.  And their most recent implication only seemed to hold water because @RBHeadge PE was backing them up, which appeared to be linked with that exact person being murdered while filling up their water bottle.

Everyone was very suspicious of the seemingly untouchable contestant.

When it was highlighted that @jean15paul_PE could also dance a two step, one of the only contests who could besides the recently deceased @tj_PE (whose dancing school was very concerned about continuing classes during the Autumn season), they could take it no more.

“We know what you’ve been doing,” @txjennah PE hissed when @jean15paul_PE returned from a beautiful foxtrot with @Will.I.Am PE, who didn’t trip once but thrice during the proceedings, “And we’re going to stop you!”

Before @jean15paul_PE could ask what they meant, a tap-dancing shoe walloped into the back of their skull.  The metal-tip dug into the soft skull at the base of their skull, toppling them immediately. For a moment, they felt sweet victory.  It was perfect. Another killer was down, there was a bear dancing in the background, and they were fighting for true-love’s hand even though they were potentially already married.

It felt very Russian and decadent.

But in the end, @jean15paul_PE did just like to smile, it hid their nervousness.  They never seemed overly upset when someone died because they knew that would draw attention to themselves, which was a liability in this type of game.  As for them voicing their opinion with @RBHeadge PE, that was because they, too, believed that the murders needed to be caught.

Too bad they weren’t.

@jean15paul_PEwas a normal townsperson/contestant

The remaining players are:

@blybrook PE, @Roarbark, @txjennah PE, @vhab49_PE, and @MadamPirate

Final vote:

4 @jean15paul_PE

2 @txjennah PE


----------



## blybrook PE

Great writing but can't believe we just lost another fellow townie!

Grrrrr


----------



## User1

Guyssssssssssss


----------



## SaltySteve PE

Lol. Ded.

Now what?

Go #TeamMafia!


----------



## JayKay PE




----------



## txjennah PE

Fuuuuuck.


----------



## JayKay PE

“Oh, come on,” the director whined, plopping back in their chair, “We didn’t even finish the dancing!  What is it with you guys killing everyone?” They asked, pouting when their assistant began to frantically wave their hands, obviously aware that whenever death was mentioned that it was soon to follow.

This was confirmed when moments later @Roarbark gave a surprised sounding ‘urk’ and fell over, the traditional lei draped around their neck giving off a huge poof of obviously something toxic when they landed.  A strange tinge of yellow covered the remainder of their body, changing the color of their evening gown from a beautiful shimmery teal to an eerie lake monster green.  When the body began to seep a clear liquid, and the remainder of contestants and @Will.I.Am PE had taken refuge on the raised stage nearby, the director sighed and gestured to turn off the cameras while taking their double espresso from the assistant, who was now sweating profusely at the new clean-up costs piling up, literally, in front of them.

Obviously, nothing was going to be filmed for this series, so they might as well wait to see the endgame.

@Roarbark was killed by the mafia last night.

The remaining players are:

@blybrook PE, @txjennah PE, @vhab49_PE, and @MadamPirate


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

@JayKay PE I vote for @txjennah PE.


----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## NikR_PE

Did the cop get only 3 investigations this round?


----------



## SaltySteve PE

The Dr. didn't seem to do anything. Did he/she get ded early?


----------



## NikR_PE

Could be


----------



## JayKay PE

NikR_PE said:


> Did the cop get only 3 investigations this round?


I...feel like I'm not allowed to answer this?  @RBHeadge PE


----------



## JayKay PE

Current vote:

1 @txjennah PE (vhab)


----------



## JayKay PE

Trrrrriple post?


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

JayKay PE said:


> Trrrrriple post?


Still stuck in spam mode?


----------



## JayKay PE

vhab49_PE said:


> Still stuck in spam mode?


Can't be banned if I always triple post!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

JayKay PE said:


> Can't be banned if I always triple post!


Gaming the system.  I like it.


----------



## txjennah PE

Friends, townies. Lend me your ears.

There are 4 of us remaining. And of us 4, who have voted off Mafia? I'm not talking about @spickett, since everyone did, but cheby. @vhab49_PE, @blybrook PE - we all voted for cheby.

This was at the very beginning of the game, when mafia can easily vote for someone random and not get noticed. And at the beginning of this game, when cheby got voted off? There were still like 15 players. @vhab49_PE if I'm mafia, then why on earth would i kill off my own so early when i literally had anyone else to choose from? 

But who didn't vote for cheby? @MadamPirate. Because she's clearly Mafia. Come on guys. I know tensions are high, but we really need to sit and look at the facts that are in front of us.

And yeah, she's not on RB'S post, but let's not forget that spickett was cleared early on too. She's that good.

@JayKay PE i vote for @MadamPirate


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

txjennah PE said:


> Friends, townies. Lend me your ears.
> 
> There are 4 of us remaining. And of us 4, who have voted off Mafia? I'm not talking about @spickett, since everyone did, but cheby. @vhab49_PE, @blybrook PE - we all voted for cheby.
> 
> This was at the very beginning of the game, when mafia can easily vote for someone random and not get noticed. And at the beginning of this game, when cheby got voted off? There were still like 15 players. @vhab49_PE if I'm mafia, then why on earth would i kill off my own so early when i literally had anyone else to choose from?
> 
> But who didn't vote for cheby? @MadamPirate. Because she's clearly Mafia. Come on guys. I know tensions are high, but we really need to sit and look at the facts that are in front of us.
> 
> And yeah, she's not on RB'S post, but let's not forget that spickett was cleared early on too. She's that good.
> 
> @JayKay PE i vote for @MadamPirate


Friends, FELLOW townies, I have it on good authority that @MadamPirate is clean.  Super clean.  So it is down to @blybrook PE or @txjennah PE to be Mafia.  It could be both of them, working together.  Who knows.


----------



## SaltySteve PE

Mafia Haiku of the day.

Who is mafia?

Kill them all today I say.

What a way to go.


----------



## JayKay PE

Current vote:

1 @txjennah PE (vhab)

1 @MadamPirate (txj)


----------



## JayKay PE

Remember:

The game ends when either all of the Mafia is eliminated (town wins), or there are fewer townsfolk than Mafia members (Mafia wins).


----------



## txjennah PE

vhab49_PE said:


> Friends, FELLOW townies, I have it on good authority that @MadamPirate is clean.  Super clean.  So it is down to @blybrook PE or @txjennah PE to be Mafia.  It could be both of them, working together.  Who knows.


If she's clean, then why is she the only one to have not voted for cheby? Come on. And I thought there was just one Mafia left, do you know something I don't?


----------



## User1

If a vote is not needed for someone to go, you don't need to vote. This does not make you mafia. I did not change my vote to cheb bc he was already gon be ded. I was not mafia.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

txjennah PE said:


> If she's clean, then why is she the only one to have not voted for cheby?


I don't know why she didn't vote for Cheb, maybe because Cheb was an unknown, I certainly didn't know he was maf when I started off the voting for him, and .



txjennah PE said:


> And I thought there was just one Mafia left, do you know something I don't?


It is a Shrodingers box... either one or both are Mafia until we know otherwise?  I don't know that there are two left, I just know I am not one, and there are two unknowns in the equation.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

I am definitely clean, @RBHeadge PE, @Roarbark, @chart94 @tj_PE @vhab49_PE and @leggo PE can attest to this.


----------



## Orchid PE

I put off watching my stories to keep up with this round. The town people better win or I want my money back.


----------



## DLD PE

This appeared on my desk this morning lol.

Started studying again this week so my participation on these boards will dwindle a bit.   Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

JayKay PE said:


> I...feel like I'm not allowed to answer this?  @RBHeadge PE


_You _shouldn't but, it's a moot point as I gave an answer a couple days ago.


----------



## txjennah PE

tj_PE said:


> If a vote is not needed for someone to go, you don't need to vote. This does not make you mafia. I did not change my vote to cheb bc he was already gon be ded. I was not mafia.


Well, sure, but we’re done to 4 people and you’re asking me to trust the only person who DIDN’T vote for him? Come on. I can only play with the facts that are in front of me and this tells me that she is.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

MEtoEE said:


> This appeared on my desk this morning lol.
> 
> Started studying again this week so my participation on these boards will dwindle a bit.   Merry Christmas everyone!
> 
> View attachment 15611


I'll be in the same boat after the holidays.... minus the tequila.


----------



## txjennah PE

MadamPirate said:


> I am definitely clean, @RBHeadge PE, @Roarbark, @chart94 @tj_PE @vhab49_PE and @leggo PE can attest to this.


I don’t believe you and my vote is not changing.


----------



## User1

Fighting real hard to point fingersssssssssssss


----------



## txjennah PE

tj_PE said:


> Fighting real hard to point fingersssssssssssss


Well, you’d think the votes would speak for themselves but apparently not.


----------



## User1

txjennah PE said:


> Well, you’d think the votes would speak for themselves but apparently not.


Cause sometimes there's strategy in not voting and that does not mean you're mafia


----------



## RBHeadge PE

@MadamPirate is super clean. She didn't vote for @ChebyshevII PE because I asked her not too. I was holding both @tj_PE and @MadamPirate in reserve that evening.


----------



## User1

vhab49_PE said:


> I'll be in the same boat after the holidays.... minus the tequila.


Which you studying for? I'm doing vertical in April if you want an accountability buddy


----------



## txjennah PE

tj_PE said:


> Cause sometimes there's strategy in not voting and that does not mean you're mafia


I don’t disagree but like I said, we’re at the last stages of the game. She voted for a townie the round cheby got voted off, while everyone else still in the game voted for cheby. So...


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

tj_PE said:


> Which you studying for? I'm doing vertical in April if you want an accountability buddy


Vertical also.  Urg.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Crap, early, not vertical.  Lateral.  Fug.  I can't even get the name of the test right.


----------



## DLD PE

vhab49_PE said:


> Crap, early, not vertical.  Lateral.  Fug.  I can't even get the name of the test right.


----------



## blybrook PE

Looks like I need some popcorn for breakfast. Also need to review these recent allegations before voting.


----------



## txjennah PE

Whatever. I’m not changing my vote.


----------



## txjennah PE

No one included me on the townie list so excuse me for not suddenly trusting you all.


----------



## User1

txjennah PE said:


> I don’t disagree but like I said, we’re at the last stages of the game. She voted for a townie the round cheby got voted off, while everyone else still in the game voted for cheby. So...


This has been explained multiple times


----------



## User1

vhab49_PE said:


> Crap, early, not vertical.  Lateral.  Fug.  I can't even get the name of the test right.


Why lateral first?


----------



## User1

txjennah PE said:


> No one included me on the townie list so excuse me for not suddenly trusting you all.


I wasn't included either because nothing ever confirmed me as townie. But I still wassssss


----------



## txjennah PE

tj_PE said:


> This has been explained multiple times


I saw it laid out once, ma’am, from RB


----------



## User1

txjennah PE said:


> No one included me on the townie list so excuse me for not suddenly trusting you all.


Ps I still love you very much BTW!


----------



## txjennah PE

tj_PE said:


> Ps I still love you very much BTW!


I don’t...believe you...


----------



## RBHeadge PE

vhab49_PE said:


> Crap, early, not vertical.  Lateral.  Fug.  I can't even get the name of the test right.


You might want to get that figured out prior to the test


----------



## NikR_PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> _You _shouldn't but, it's a moot point as I gave an answer a couple days ago.


I thought I knew. But then was surprised why townies keep getting voted out. But again I have not been keeping up as much as usual. Have our last deliverable for the year scheduled for today


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Hey!!!! I'm off the site for 16 hours or so and I come back dead!   I was innocent. I thought my actions demonstrated that. (I'm pretty sure I started the votes for 2 mafia.) ¯\_(ツ)_/¯ Oh well, I know it's not personal. At least @JayKay PE captured my affable nature in the write up.

But also...


----------



## chart94 PE

vhab49_PE said:


> Vertical also.  Urg.


what is this vertical you speak of? @vhab49_PE @tj_PE


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> @MadamPirate is super clean. She didn't vote for @ChebyshevII PE because I asked her not too. I was holding both @tj_PE and @MadamPirate in reserve that evening.


^The puppet master? LOL


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

chart94 said:


> what is this vertical you speak of? @vhab49_PE @tj_PE


In civil you take the PE exam to become a Civil Professional Engineer.
After complete your PE, you can take a vertical exam and a lateral exam to become a Structural Engineer.

Structural Engineers make so much money that they have to design an addition to their homes to store it all. Like modern day Scrooge McDucks.

Did I get that right Civils?


----------



## NikR_PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> In civil you take the PE exam to become a Civil Professional Engineer.
> After complete your PE, you can take a vertical exam and a lateral exam to become a Structural Engineer.
> 
> Structural Engineers make so much money that they have to design an addition to their homes to store it all. Like modern day Scrooge McDucks.
> 
> Did I get that right Civils?


----------



## JayKay PE

Yay!  Free holiday lunch at the VA (aka; turkey and other victuals I didn't need to make myself, which is fancy enough for me!)

Current vote:

1 @txjennah PE (vhab)

1 @MadamPirate (txj)


----------



## leggo PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> Structural Engineers make so much money that they have to design an addition to their homes to store it all.


If only....


----------



## txjennah PE




----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> In civil you take the PE exam to become a Civil Professional Engineer.
> After complete your PE, you can take a vertical exam and a lateral exam to become a Structural Engineer.
> 
> Structural Engineers make so much money that they have to design an addition to their homes to store it all. Like modern day Scrooge McDucks.
> 
> Did I get that right Civils?


Here you go...
https://ncees.org/engineering/pe-structural/


----------



## blybrook PE

txjennah PE said:


>


Bringing Boondock Saints into it now?

Need to finish reviewing the previous accusations. Although the caramel corn for breakfast was pretty good tasting (not helpful for trying to get back into exercise and loosing weight though).


----------



## JayKay PE

blybrook PE said:


> Bringing Boondock Saints into it now?
> 
> Need to finish reviewing the previous accusations. Although the caramel corn for breakfast was pretty good tasting (not helpful for trying to get back into exercise and loosing weight though).


We could be weight-loss buddies!  I mean, you are a full grown Alaskan brown bear, so you can prob lose weight slightly easier by increasing you fish to popcorn ratio.


----------



## blybrook PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> @MadamPirate is super clean. She didn't vote for @ChebyshevII PE because I asked her not too. I was holding both @tj_PE and @MadamPirate in reserve that evening.


How do those of us not in the PM thread have proof of that? Seems like nearly everyone that could confirm it were off'd by the mafioso; the same mafiosos that we need to clean outta the competition. I don't have an Ouija board.


----------



## Roarbark

I am slain! Mistakes were made, and shouldn't have doubted my first gut. 

Looks pretty clear to me what's going on here. Two sides, one of which is support d by several recently dead townies (including me). Which to choose??


----------



## blybrook PE

JayKay PE said:


> We could be weight-loss buddies!  I mean, you are a full grown Alaskan brown bear, so you can prob lose weight slightly easier by increasing you fish to popcorn ratio.


I should be hibernating right now; *IF* I was doing that, the weight would be gone when I wake up in the spring. To bad that doesn't happen for the working class!

EDIT - The salmon intake is going to increase as soon as I get the turkey's out of the freezer tomorrow. Donating them to the local food bank for their community Christmas dinner.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

@txjennah PE and @blybrook PE both sound suspicious to me. But I'm now a , so I have no idea how reliable my higher brain function is.


----------



## blybrook PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> @txjennah PE and @blybrook PE both sound suspicious to me. But I'm now a , so I have no idea how reliable my higher brain function is.


Everyone still alive is suspicious to me! I know who I am though!


----------



## txjennah PE

It would be a perfect cover for a Mafia member to be like, SURE, LET ME NOT JOIN IN ON THIS VOTE TO SAVE MY TEAMMATE/GET THE TOWNIES TO TRUST ME.

But okay.


----------



## JayKay PE

blybrook PE said:


> I should be hibernating right now; *IF* I was doing that, the weight would be gone when I wake up in the spring. To bad that doesn't happen for the working class!
> 
> EDIT - The salmon intake is going to increase as soon as I get the turkey's out of the freezer tomorrow. Donating them to the local food bank for their community Christmas dinner.


Working class bears never get to hibernate while those bourgeoisie bears flounce about and hibernate!


----------



## JayKay PE

txjennah PE said:


> It would be a perfect cover for a Mafia member to be like, SURE, LET ME NOT JOIN IN ON THIS VOTE TO SAVE MY TEAMMATE/GET THE TOWNIES TO TRUST ME.
> 
> But okay.


*whistle*

RED CARD.

No bby!Zac Effron in EB threads!  Forbidden pic posting!


----------



## txjennah PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> @txjennah PE and @blybrook PE both sound suspicious to me. But I'm now a , so I have no idea how reliable my higher brain function is.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

JayKay PE said:


> *whistle*
> 
> RED CARD.
> 
> No bby!Zac Effron in EB threads!  Forbidden pic posting!


Where's your popcorn, @JayKay PE? I feel like today is more dramalicious than yesterday.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Is it weird that I'm still suspicious of @RBHeadge PE? I mean I know he was killed by the mafia. But also, he has too much power. I feel this is the beginning of his super villain origin story.


----------



## JayKay PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> Is it weird that I'm still suspicious of @RBHeadge PE? I mean I know he was killed by the mafia. But also, he has too much power. I feel this is the beginning of his super villain origin story.


@RBHeadge PE already has too much power.  His hair is very big.  It hides all his secrets (besides being fish guy).


----------



## JayKay PE

MadamPirate said:


> Where's your popcorn, @JayKay PE? I feel like today is more dramalicious than yesterday.


----------



## txjennah PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> Is it weird that I'm still suspicious of @RBHeadge PE? I mean I know he was killed by the mafia. But also, he has too much power. I feel this is the beginning of his super villain origin story.


Who said that people killed by Mafia aren't Mafia? ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## SaltySteve PE

JayKay PE said:


>


I love how each time you post a popcorn gif that it's more extreme than the last like it's ramping up for the finale.


----------



## User1

blybrook PE said:


> How do those of us not in the PM thread have proof of that? Seems like nearly everyone that could confirm it were off'd by the mafioso; the same mafiosos that we need to clean outta the competition. I don't have an Ouija board.


I have confirmed that I held my vote in case needed for cheb's dedness


----------



## JayKay PE

_TheDude_ said:


> I love how each time you post a popcorn gif that it's more extreme than the last like it's ramping up for the finale.


----------



## User1

well, either way i think the game will be over by EOD tomorrow. if the townies mess it up AGAIN and mafia kills another townie, it will just be 1v1. if there's 2 maf left the game will be over in the AM. if there's not, and the townies kill a townie today, then it will be a coin toss tomorrow. right?


----------



## SaltySteve PE




----------



## SaltySteve PE




----------



## txjennah PE

_TheDude_ said:


> View attachment 15624


I'm real mad that we're seeing Star Wars tonight and I'm gonna miss the vote.  I DON'T EVEN CARE ABOUT STAR WARS, I SAID IT.  I'M JUST BEING A GOOD WIFE ACCOMPANYING HER HUSBAND TO THE THEATERS


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

tj_PE said:


> Why lateral first?


Because it will take me the longest.


----------



## JayKay PE

txjennah PE said:


> I'm real mad that we're seeing Star Wars tonight and I'm gonna miss the vote.  I DON'T EVEN CARE ABOUT STAR WARS, I SAID IT.  I'M JUST BEING A GOOD WIFE ACCOMPANYING HER HUSBAND TO THE THEATERS


I'M REAL MAD YOUR SEEING STARWARS.

I WANTED TO SEE A MOVIE TONIGHT AND I'M STUCK MODDING YOU JERKS


----------



## SaltySteve PE

txjennah PE said:


> I'm real mad that we're seeing Star Wars tonight and I'm gonna miss the vote.  I DON'T EVEN CARE ABOUT STAR WARS, I SAID IT.  I'M JUST BEING A GOOD WIFE ACCOMPANYING HER HUSBAND TO THE THEATERS


If I were still alive I would vote to lynch you over this


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

JayKay PE said:


> *whistle*
> 
> RED CARD.
> 
> No bby!Zac Effron in EB threads!  Forbidden pic posting!


he is a bby.  WTF. Also, him in The Greatest Showman gave me a new found appreciation for his... abilities.


----------



## JayKay PE

Current vote:

1 @txjennah PE (vhab)

1 @MadamPirate (txj)


----------



## JayKay PE

vhab49_PE said:


> he is a bby.  WTF.


Anyone who plays Ted Bundy can no longer be called a bby in my eyes.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

JayKay PE said:


> I'M REAL MAD YOUR SEEING STARWARS.
> 
> I WANTED TO SEE A MOVIE TONIGHT AND I'M STUCK MODDING YOU JERKS


So make a determination that we cage match this out right now.


----------



## txjennah PE

JayKay PE said:


> I'M REAL MAD YOUR SEEING STARWARS.
> 
> I WANTED TO SEE A MOVIE TONIGHT AND I'M STUCK MODDING YOU JERKS


DO YOU LIKE LITTLE WOMEN? BECAUSE I WANT A GIRLS NIGHT WITH LITTLE WOMEN WHEN I COME BACK HOME, IF YOU WANT TO SEE IT WITH ME.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

JayKay PE said:


> Anyone who plays Ted Bundy can no longer be called a bby in my eyes.


Well I meant him in that particular photo was a bby.


----------



## JayKay PE

txjennah PE said:


> DO YOU LIKE LITTLE WOMEN? BECAUSE I WANT A GIRLS NIGHT WITH LITTLE WOMEN WHEN I COME BACK HOME, IF YOU WANT TO SEE IT WITH ME.


I AM SEEING IT ON LI WHEN I VISIT.  MY SISTER SCREAMED AT ME TO, BUT I AM ALWAYS DOWN TO RE-WATCH DELIGHTFUL ROMANCE STORIES


----------



## JayKay PE

vhab49_PE said:


> Well I meant him in that particular photo was a bby.


True that.  Thus why the red card was thrown and the whistle blown.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

vhab49_PE said:


> he is a bby.  WTF. Also, him in The Greatest Showman gave me a new found appreciation for his... abilities.


AGREED. He totally Longbottomed.


----------



## SaltySteve PE

JayKay PE said:


> Current vote:
> 
> 1 @txjennah PE (vhab, (Silent Ghost Vote))
> 
> 1 @MadamPirate (txj)


FTFY


----------



## txjennah PE

JayKay PE said:


> I AM SEEING IT ON LI WHEN I VISIT.  MY SISTER SCREAMED AT ME TO, BUT I AM ALWAYS DOWN TO RE-WATCH DELIGHTFUL ROMANCE STORIES


AWESOME. THEN LET'S PLAN ON A GIRL'S NIGHT WHEN I GET BACK, ASSUMING IT DOESN'T SUCK.


----------



## txjennah PE

@JayKay PE  AND IF IT SUCKS WE CAN SEE SOMETHING ELSE.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

MadamPirate said:


> AGREED. He totally Longbottomed.


Oh Longbottom.... hmmph.


----------



## txjennah PE

@vhab49_PEI'm cool with cage matching this shiiiiit as long as @MadamPirate, @blybrook PE, and @JayKay PE are good with it


----------



## MadamPirate PE

@JayKay PE I vote for @txjennah PE


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Everyone but Bly is here.


----------



## txjennah PE

MadamPirate said:


> @JayKay PE I vote for @txjennah PE


----------



## JayKay PE

Current vote:

2 @txjennah PE (vhab, madamp)

1 @MadamPirate (txj)


----------



## JayKay PE

txjennah PE said:


> @JayKay PE  AND IF IT SUCKS WE CAN SEE SOMETHING ELSE.


UH.  LIKE A BOSS.  I have no idea what it's about, but it intrigues me!


----------



## txjennah PE

JayKay PE said:


> UH.  LIKE A BOSS.  I have no idea what it's about, but it intrigues me!


It was one of my favorite books growing up! I hope you like the story.


----------



## blybrook PE

txjennah PE said:


> @vhab49_PEI'm cool with cage matching this shiiiiit as long as @MadamPirate, @blybrook PE, and @JayKay PE are good with it


I'm cool with a cage match and finishing this round off today. Was in a meeting, about to start writing a proposal due Jan 3. Next week is a paid week off, so have to finish before I leave today.

@JayKay PE, I vote for @MadamPirate as I just don't buy the story provided.

Coin toss time!


----------



## JayKay PE

Current vote:

2 @txjennah PE (vhab, madamp)

2 @MadamPirate (txj, bly)


----------



## txjennah PE




----------



## MadamPirate PE

CAGE MATCH


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

View attachment 13835


----------



## LyceeFruit PE




----------



## JayKay PE

Let me look into the cage match.  That means I will flip coins for the following:

Who vs. Who (i.e., whomever voted for @txjennah PE will be randomized to face off against whomever voted for @MadamPirate); and then who wins in each individual battle.

If an additional match is required, coin will be flipped for that as well.

Remember: The game ends when either all of the Mafia is eliminated (town wins), or there are fewer townsfolk than Mafia members (Mafia wins).  So depending on who wins the individual battle, there may be a few rounds for me to put together.

If all four members of the voting are okay with this sudden death/randomizer, I will proceed with the flipping of coins.

@txjennah PE, @blybrook PE, @vhab49_PE, @MadamPirate, if you confirm you are okay to proceed with the last portion of the game as noted above, please quote this post and confirm.


----------



## blybrook PE




----------



## blybrook PE

JayKay PE said:


> Let me look into the cage match.  That means I will flip coins for the following:
> 
> Who vs. Who (i.e., whomever voted for @txjennah PE will be randomized to face off against whomever voted for @MadamPirate); and then who wins in each individual battle.
> 
> If an additional match is required, coin will be flipped for that as well.
> 
> Remember: The game ends when either all of the Mafia is eliminated (town wins), or there are fewer townsfolk than Mafia members (Mafia wins).  So depending on who wins the individual battle, there may be a few rounds for me to put together.
> 
> If all four members of the voting are okay with this sudden death/randomizer, I will proceed with the flipping of coins.
> 
> @txjennah PE, @blybrook PE, @vhab49_PE, @MadamPirate, if you confirm you are okay to proceed with the last portion of the game as noted above, please quote this post and confirm.


Confirmed


----------



## txjennah PE




----------



## txjennah PE

JayKay PE said:


> Let me look into the cage match.  That means I will flip coins for the following:
> 
> Who vs. Who (i.e., whomever voted for @txjennah PE will be randomized to face off against whomever voted for @MadamPirate); and then who wins in each individual battle.
> 
> If an additional match is required, coin will be flipped for that as well.
> 
> Remember: The game ends when either all of the Mafia is eliminated (town wins), or there are fewer townsfolk than Mafia members (Mafia wins).  So depending on who wins the individual battle, there may be a few rounds for me to put together.
> 
> If all four members of the voting are okay with this sudden death/randomizer, I will proceed with the flipping of coins.
> 
> @txjennah PE, @blybrook PE, @vhab49_PE, @MadamPirate, if you confirm you are okay to proceed with the last portion of the game as noted above, please quote this post and confirm.


Confirm!


----------



## blybrook PE

JayKay PE said:


> I'M REAL MAD YOUR SEEING STARWARS.
> 
> I WANTED TO SEE A MOVIE TONIGHT AND I'M STUCK MODDING YOU JERKS


With the pending cage match results, you get to enjoy your Friday night!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Cheby Cheb cheb

Who’s gonna get dead?


----------



## blybrook PE




----------



## blybrook PE

I want in the cage!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

JayKay PE said:


> Let me look into the cage match.  That means I will flip coins for the following:
> 
> Who vs. Who (i.e., whomever voted for @txjennah PE will be randomized to face off against whomever voted for @MadamPirate); and then who wins in each individual battle.
> 
> If an additional match is required, coin will be flipped for that as well.
> 
> Remember: The game ends when either all of the Mafia is eliminated (town wins), or there are fewer townsfolk than Mafia members (Mafia wins).  So depending on who wins the individual battle, there may be a few rounds for me to put together.
> 
> If all four members of the voting are okay with this sudden death/randomizer, I will proceed with the flipping of coins.
> 
> @txjennah PE, @blybrook PE, @vhab49_PE, @MadamPirate, if you confirm you are okay to proceed with the last portion of the game as noted above, please quote this post and confirm.


Confirm!


----------



## SaltySteve PE

Kill!!! Kill!!!! Kill!!! Kill!!!! Kill!!! Kill!!!! Kill!!! Kill!!!! Kill!!! Kill!!!! Kill!!! Kill!!!! Kill!!! Kill!!!! Kill!!! Kill!!!!


----------



## blybrook PE

_TheDude_ said:


> Kill!!! Kill!!!! Kill!!! Kill!!!! Kill!!! Kill!!!! Kill!!! Kill!!!! Kill!!! Kill!!!! Kill!!! Kill!!!! Kill!!! Kill!!!! Kill!!! Kill!!!!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

BEST MAFIA GAME EVER


----------



## blybrook PE

Where's @vhab49_PE???

Is the mafia hiding?


----------



## SaltySteve PE




----------



## JayKay PE




----------



## txjennah PE

MadamPirate said:


> BEST MAFIA GAME EVER


Omg I know.  I've been feeding my husband updates on this game and I see the resignation in his eyes each time.  MARRIAGE IS FOR THE LONG HAUL, THIS IS WHAT YOU SIGNED UP FOR.


----------



## txjennah PE

@vhab49_PE we're waiiiiting


----------



## blybrook PE

@vhab49_PE, do you concede your mafia links?


----------



## blybrook PE

According to @vhab49_PE's profile, the last activity was 16 minutes ago. Must have gone into hiding.


----------



## txjennah PE

@vhab49_PE IF YOU LEAVE ME NOW, YOU'LL TAKE AWAY THE BIGGEST PART OF MEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

@JayKay PE Confirmed. Cage Match is a go for me.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

blybrook PE said:


> According to @vhab49_PE's profile, the last activity was 16 minutes ago. Must have gone into hiding.


Sorry, was very busy doing important work things.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Meet Poopy Patty, she;s learning how to run poop pipe with our plumbing designer.


----------



## blybrook PE

@JayKay PE


----------



## txjennah PE

vhab49_PE said:


> Meet Poopy Patty, she;s learning how to run poop pipe with our plumbing designer.
> 
> View attachment 15631


This is amazing.


----------



## txjennah PE

AWWWW SHIT Y'ALL LET'S DO THIS


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

vhab49_PE said:


> he is a bby.  WTF. Also, him in The Greatest Showman gave me a new found appreciation for his... abilities.


Googling bby


----------



## txjennah PE

Where my bb @tj_PE at, stop doing actual work and get over here.


----------



## JayKay PE

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA.  Okay guys, I'm going to start flipping coins.  Not sure if I will be able to have it posted soon, since I want to get back into the writing and I have, you know, work, but I def will have it posted earlier than usual tonight.  @txjennah PE, when is your movie?


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

MadamPirate said:


> AGREED. He totally Longbottomed.


Googling longbottomed


----------



## blybrook PE

JayKay PE said:


> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA.  Okay guys, I'm going to start flipping coins.  Not sure if I will be able to have it posted soon, since I want to get back into the writing and I have, you know, work, but I def will have it posted earlier than usual tonight.  @txjennah PE, when is your movie?


We'll be watching to see how this turns out! Great job modding @JayKay PE

Regardless of the upcoming results, great round everyone!


----------



## txjennah PE

JayKay PE said:


> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA.  Okay guys, I'm going to start flipping coins.  Not sure if I will be able to have it posted soon, since I want to get back into the writing and I have, you know, work, but I def will have it posted earlier than usual tonight.  @txjennah PE, when is your movie?


8 pm! Do what you gotta do! I'm working on and off from home today, in case you can't tell


----------



## txjennah PE

Yeah absolutely, great job townies and Mafia, this has been insaaaane


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> Googling bby


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> Googling longbottomed


----------



## blybrook PE

vhab49_PE said:


> View attachment 15632


Millennial(s)


----------



## NikR_PE

Yeah this round is crazy. I thought the townies would have it won. Cant wait to figure our the bad guys. 

Thanks for modding @JayKay PE .Excellent stories and a convenient swimming pool.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

vhab49_PE said:


> Sorry, was very busy doing important work things.


Stupid work, getting in the way of Mafia.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

blybrook PE said:


> Millennial(s)


I'm not a millenial. I just have preteens.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

wow, coin flips. I thought there were enough townies together to win.

I would love a thorough post game analysis of this one once we know all the roles. Willing/able to spend the time @RBHeadge PE?


----------



## blybrook PE

I'm off to work on my proposal. Will check back later to see the results!

I still know who I am and suspect all other "living" contestants.


----------



## txjennah PE

Also a huge thank you to @JayKay PE for the awesome modding, especially have to deal with 18 players on top of an illness and potentially severed finger.


----------



## SaltySteve PE

I really never thought this could be so exciting... I've seriously been refreshing every night at 10m just to see the outcome of votes. This is a perfect ending.


----------



## User1

I here bb


----------



## JayKay PE

_TheDude_ said:


> I really never thought this could be so exciting... I've seriously been refreshing every night at 10m just to see the outcome of votes. This is a perfect ending.


Nobody ever think mafia is exciting when they first start out and then-BAM-like a knife between the ribs, you're breathless and waiting for the results!


----------



## Roarbark

jean15paul_PE said:


> wow, coin flips. I thought there were enough townies together to win.
> 
> I would love a thorough post game analysis of this one once we know all the roles. Willing/able to spend the time @RBHeadge PE?


There were, but the townies killed off the other townies instead 

@txjennah PE @blybrook PE May the coin flips be not in your favor!!!!!! Town 4 lyphe


----------



## txjennah PE

Roarbark said:


> There were, but the townies killed off the other townies instead
> 
> @txjennah PE @blybrook PE May the coin flips be not in your favor.


That's such a mean thing to say, I thought we were friends.

[SIZE=10pt]·              




[/SIZE]


----------



## JayKay PE

*keeps getting distracted by smack talk instead of writing*


----------



## User1

JayKay PE said:


> *keeps getting distracted by smack talk instead of writing*


Get it dunnnnnnnnn


----------



## RBHeadge PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> wow, coin flips. I thought there were enough townies together to win.
> 
> I would love a thorough post game analysis of this one once we know all the roles. Willing/able to spend the time @RBHeadge PE?


Here's the short version:

The ratio of townie to mafia favored the cop finding townies. And that's pretty much what happened. Cheb was discovered early and voted out immediately. The townie path to success, given this probabilistic reality,  was to amass enough known/trusted townies. We never got there. Two days ago was the critical investigation and vote. If we had found the last townie (you) then we would have locked up the game. But the random selection favored finding a mafia and that's what happened.

Now we're in a scenario where we had to vote out a mafia last night to have a chance at a clean win. There was some overthinking and mistakes were made and you got voted out. Now we're in tie breakers with a mere 25% to win.


----------



## Roarbark

txjennah PE said:


> That's such a mean thing to say, I thought we were friends.[SIZE=10pt]              [/SIZE]


We're still friends, you just killed me, so I'm a bitter almond until the round ends. Then we can hug it out  .


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Go Mafia! (this round, anyway).


----------



## SaltySteve PE

Kill!!! Kill!!!! Kill!!! Kill!!!! Kill!!! Kill!!!! Kill!!! Kill!!!! Kill!!! Kill!!!! Kill!!! Kill!!!! 

Go Mafia, Go!!!!!


----------



## SaltySteve PE

TOOOOOP BITCHEZZZZ


----------



## JayKay PE

HEY HEY HEY.  SOMEONE IS GOING TO DIE.  WE ALL KNOW THAT.  NO NEED TO GET BLOODTHIRSTY ABOUT IT.


----------



## Roarbark

blybrook PE said:


> Millennial(s)


bby no.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

JayKay PE said:


> HEY HEY HEY.  SOMEONE IS GOING TO DIE.  WE ALL KNOW THAT.  NO NEED TO GET BLOODTHIRSTY ABOUT IT.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Roarbark said:


> bby no.


Plz no brah


----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## txjennah PE

Roarbark said:


> We're still friends, you just killed me, so I'm a bitter almond until the round ends. Then we can hug it out  .


----------



## SaltySteve PE




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## SaltySteve PE




----------



## SaltySteve PE

blybrook PE said:


> Millennial(s)


Ok Boomer.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

I can't take it!!!!

View attachment 15639


----------



## txjennah PE




----------



## SaltySteve PE




----------



## chart94 PE

Let’s win townie!!!


----------



## blybrook PE

One way to wait for mafia cage results:


----------



## blybrook PE

Townies wanting to clear out the Mafia:


----------



## chart94 PE

This has been the most stressful round


----------



## User1

If anything it proves I'm non influential in this game lololololol


----------



## txjennah PE

Plot twist - jaykay flies back to LI tonight,  no one finds out who won until after Christmas.


----------



## txjennah PE

I sure hope that I, innocent townie, best townie you have ever seen, am the victor.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

chart94 said:


> This has been the most stressful round


For real! I dedded early and I'm flippin' out.


----------



## txjennah PE

Just a small townie girl,

livin’ in a townie world

she took the midnight train going 

anywherrrreeee


----------



## txjennah PE

Can this become the spam thread until @JayKay PE lists results, y/y?


----------



## txjennah PE

Townies waiting 

lookin’ down the boulevard

mafia killin’ in the niiiiight


----------



## Orchid PE

I really regret sitting out this round. Because thinking about it, another one probably won't start until after the holidays.


----------



## Orchid PE

But I did have to work, so I don't blame myself.


----------



## txjennah PE

Don’t stop believin’

hold on to that feeeeeling

townie people whoooaAHHHHHHH (attempts  Steve Perry vocals and fails)


----------



## blybrook PE

The cage fight must have broken the randomizer!


----------



## JayKay PE

txjennah PE said:


> Plot twist - jaykay flies back to LI tonight,  no one finds out who won until after New Years.


fix'd


----------



## txjennah PE

JayKay PE said:


> fix'd


@JayKay PE I GOT REAL EXCITED WHEN I SAW YOU TAGGED ME


----------



## txjennah PE

HOW'S IT GOING FRIENDS


----------



## blybrook PE




----------



## Roarbark




----------



## txjennah PE

Gonna get kicked out of the theater for checking mafia updates. Will yell the results over a presumed lightsaber battle


----------



## blybrook PE

For @txjennah PE:


----------



## txjennah PE




----------



## Roarbark




----------



## blybrook PE




----------



## txjennah PE

Top Gun: the new class preview


----------



## txjennah PE

I ordered me some sliders yummyyyy


----------



## txjennah PE

Heartwarming preview about a dog that will not make me cry, nope


----------



## txjennah PE

Preview had a grizzly bear @blybrook PE


----------



## txjennah PE

Black widow no one caresses about your backstory


----------



## Roarbark

I notice that the mafia is a lot more invested in this result than the townies  . I'm just here cause I'm still working, and it's still early in HI.


----------



## SaltySteve PE




----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Roarbark said:


> I notice that the mafia is a lot more invested in this result than the townies  . I'm just here cause I'm still working, and it's still early in HI.


I'm drinking and watching crappy christmas movies.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

This townie got off work 90 mins ago and is now at her Pathfinder game.


----------



## blybrook PE

This townie just finished dinner and about to start watching a movie. The wood stove has a small fire going and the cat is perched on my lap. 

Will check back after the movie to see if results are in.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

This ex mafia has made it a whole week working out and keeping calorie counts down.


----------



## Roarbark

ChebyshevII PE said:


> This ex mafia has made it a whole week working out and keeping calorie counts down.


Good job, but don't stop!


----------



## txjennah PE

Movie was good. Lightsaber battles were had, shit was blown up, Snape kills Dumbledore


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

txjennah PE said:


> Movie was good. Lightsaber battles were had, shit was blown up, Snape kills Dumbledore


There’s a new Star Wars?


----------



## txjennah PE

I'm sorry guys, @JayKay PE was killed by Mafia. Mafia wins!!!!!


----------



## JayKay PE

I struggled.  Sorry it's sub-par!

---

It finally came to a head.

“We know what you’ve been doing,” @MadamPirate said, body angled in front of @vhab49_PE as they cautiously faced the other two contestants, “and we’re going to stop you.”  

Darkly painted lips stretched into a lazy smirk as @txjennah PE leaned back companionably against @blybrook PE’s bulky shoulder, “You knew this was coming.  I’m just wondering why it took you so long and why you let so many die in your futile pursuit.” @txjennah PE’s eyes glinted darkly as they took in the other two, heavily hooded eyelids barely moving as they looked them over and found them wanting.

The space between the two groups seemed fathoms long, but was, in reality, maybe only 20-feet in length.  The polished ballroom surface seemed to highlight the lines drawn in the sand and the previously unknown alliance came to light.  

Popcorn crunched guiltily, filling the silence, and all present turned to glare momentarily at @Will.I.Am PE, who shrugged and kept eating.  They were fighting to have the chance to seduce him or something. He still wasn’t quite sure the purpose of this whole endeavor, and with 14 people dead, he felt like he should at least know that.

“Well, that-” @MadamPirate turned and then abruptly shoved @vhab49_PE to the side as @txjennah PE lunged at them both, eyes narrowed with something dark and unexplainable.  Their face burned in anger at the attack from behind: how could they? Then they remembered they were dealing with a murderer who obviously didn’t mind being a coward and killing people behind doors where they couldn’t defend themselves.

It was a flurry of fists, kicks, and even a bite or two as @MadamPirate parried and countered @txjennah PEs attack, an animalistic snarl working its way from their throat.  This would end today! They wouldn’t let anyone else die on their clock! They reared back and charged forward, knuckles hitting true at the soft neck throat muscles of @txjennah PE, sending the other scrambling back.

@MadamPirate struck again, bare fist glancing off the sharp jawbone of @txjennah PE, with the other arm following with a sucker punch hook to the liver that cracked at least one rib.  As @txjennah PE cradled one side of their body, @MadamPirate slammed their knee into their stomach, forcing their torso to collapse right into their arm. @MadamPirate then slammed them into the wall, arm now pressed firmly against their throat while the other began to bury punches into their stomach, again and again and again, ignoring the spittle spraying onto their face as they continued the deed.

Leaping back to avoid a wide haymaker, @MadamPirate turned, ready to join forces with @vhab49_PE only to almost lose their arm as @blybrook PE went charging past in a dizzying tornado of froth and bloody fur.

“Don’t worry about this!,” @vhab49_PE cried, legs clamped around the rampaging bear, attempting to slam their block heel into the animal’s skull as @blybrook PE, in turn, tried to throw them bodily against the wall.  At least one eye appeared to have been gouged out, due to the rivets of blood streaming down into the howling maw, and at least one of the bottom canines had been snapped out from @blybrook PE defending themselves.

Before @MadamPirate was able to respond they had to dodge the swipe from the hunter’s knife in @txjennah PE’s hand.  It seemed their opponent was more well-armed than they thought, They dodged a lunge that removed one of their dress’s sleeves.  It also appeared that @txjennah PE had gotten their second wind.

There was a moment of stillness, where a still smirking @txjennah PE had backed @MadamPirate into a different wall, point of the knife held almost at their throat, but-THEN-another burst of dodging and weaving, bobbing out of the way of the knife that became closer and closer until-alas!-it struck!

@MadamPirate stumbled back a few steps, hand going up to paw uselessly at the knife that was now embedded in their chest.  They stared at it in confusion, at the handle sticking out from a location where it didn’t belong.

“You thought you could beat us!  Beat me!” @txjennah PE wheezed out a dry chuckle, “You could never beat us!  You knew nothing! With you out of the way, I’ll be the winner! Me! And I’ll be on television and I’ll be the star!”  Their last few words cracked as they began to stalk forward slowly, one foot dragging, to finish the job.

They did not expect @MadamPirate to smile at them through bloody teeth, as if this was some type of joke.  Or for them to reach up and rip the rest of their damaged ball gown off, carelessly letting the fabric fall to the ground.  @txjennah PE most definitely did not expect to see the streamlined body armor that had prevented the knife from fully embedding itself.

The officer’s badge gleamed dully on @MadamPirate’s chest.

“We end this now,” They said, hand quickly going for their sidearm at @txjennah PE's scream of fury.  Without a pause, the clip was unloaded with exacting precision and prejudice, followed by reloading so they could be ready.  Because, even though they trusted @vhab49_PE to do their best, there was one simple fact about @blybrook PE: they were a bear.  

A bear was a class of its own and an injured bear was another, but an injured bear, blinded both physically and by love, that had been forced into multiple costume changes throughout this event, was a class of fight that nobody had ever historically been through without dying (it’s never been documented, which means it always ended in fatality).

It’s a simple fact that when a bear fights in the wild, instinct points them towards disabling the weapons of their enemy, which for a bear is their jaws and, to a lesser effect, their large claws.  A fighting bear will try to do everything in their power to target their enemy’s mouth. Unfortunately, this applies towards non-humans as well, meaning a bear will often rip the face off of lesser attackers.

It’s what self-preservation forces them to do.

So @MadamPirate knew @blybrook PE was going to attack before the bear’s brain cells made the decision, could hear the saliva bubbling in their maw as they situated their bulk before they charged like a locomotive being thrown off its tracks.

@MadamPirate quickly fired three shots, hitting deep in the meat of @blybrook PE’s bulk, before they dodged out of the way with a tuck-and-roll.  They stopped in a genuflect, preparing for the next round, hand slapping up to their forehead to smear away the blood that had been slowly dripping into one eye and clouding their vision.

@blybrook PE roared in annoyance when their attack did not reap any impact, vibrating the windows and mirrors present on-set and sending one of the makeup girls squealing and clamping their hands over their ears.  The momentary distraction, where @blybrook PE paused to swing their head in the direction in an attempt to determine if it was @MadamPirate, was enough for the police officer to fire of a few more shots at the opening.

@blybrook PE locked their knees, bracing against the onslaught and letting out a woof of frustration.  They mock charged in-place a few times, as if to ramp themselves up for their attack, before letting out a bark of rage.

This time, when they ran at @MadamPirate, they swung their head from side to side as an impromptu battering ram, mouth wide and ready to catch on anything.

They were lucky and locked onto @MadamPirate’s leg below the knee.  With a cringing snap, the bone was crunched between the jaws and the body thrown to the side.  Without pause, a huge paw with 3-inch claws came slamming down onto @MadamPirate face, to prevent them from mauling in retaliation.  @blybrook PE gave a guttural bark deep in their throat before they took out a chunk of the cop’s upper torso, tossing the mouthful to the side so that another could be scraped away from the shoulder cavity.

They huffed in place for a few minutes, shaking their head every few seconds to hear if there were any other survivors, before they lumbered to their feet.  Another huge shake of the head and rubbing with a paw revealed one eye still intact, though covered with matted, bloody, fur.

“So, I guess you won?”

@blybrook PE swung towards @Will.I.Am PE’s voice, lips pulled back in a snarl, before they snapped back into their television persona and gingerly picked their way over.

“Not that I don’t think you have a great personality,” @Will.I.Am PE said, “But I don’t think it’d work out.  I mean, you’re a bear. And I’m me.” An awkward pause. “And I have a wife.”

The bear grumbled, sitting back on its haunches.  There goes its spinoff series.

@blybrook PE is mafia.

The remaining player is: @blybrook PE

*THE MAFIA WON*


----------



## JayKay PE

Thanks again, guys!  This was lots of fun, but I think I have to take a break from modding for a while.  I am bushed and don't think I can write that well.  Def need to practice more!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

JayKay PE said:


> Thanks again, guys!  This was lots of fun, but I think I have to take a break from modding for a while.  I am bushed and don't think I can write that well.  Def need to practice more!


You did awesome   thanks for doing this!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

We did it, @_TheDude_, @txjennah PE, and @blybrook PE!


----------



## JayKay PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> You did awesome   thanks for doing this!


Thanks.  It was really hard trying to think of...17 different ways of killing people with quick writing turn-around.  Much easier when it's the smaller groups.


----------



## blybrook PE

JayKay PE said:


> Thanks again, guys!  This was lots of fun, but I think I have to take a break from modding for a while.  I am bushed and don't think I can write that well.  Def need to practice more!


Thanks for modding. You did a great job with the round. 

The redneck Mafia was integrated into the games mafia for a single round.

Great finishing story as well! Enjoy the time off and happy holidays everyone!


----------



## txjennah PE

Um stop it @JayKay PE you're amazing but definitely understand needing to take a break after modding 18 players!


----------



## txjennah PE

Well done @ChebyshevII PE, @blybrook PE and @_TheDude_. Also to the townies for putting up a great fight! Sorry I kept throwing you under the bus @MadamPirate but w/e you were the cop so you could handle it.


----------



## NikR_PE

JayKay PE said:


> I struggled.  Sorry it's sub-par!
> 
> ---
> 
> It finally came to a head.
> 
> “We know what you’ve been doing,” @MadamPirate said, body angled in front of @vhab49_PE as they cautiously faced the other two contestants, “and we’re going to stop you.”
> 
> Darkly painted lips stretched into a lazy smirk as @txjennah PE leaned back companionably against @blybrook PE’s bulky shoulder, “You knew this was coming.  I’m just wondering why it took you so long and why you let so many die in your futile pursuit.” @txjennah PE’s eyes glinted darkly as they took in the other two, heavily hooded eyelids barely moving as they looked them over and found them wanting.
> 
> The space between the two groups seemed fathoms long, but was, in reality, maybe only 20-feet in length.  The polished ballroom surface seemed to highlight the lines drawn in the sand and the previously unknown alliance came to light.
> 
> Popcorn crunched guiltily, filling the silence, and all present turned to glare momentarily at @Will.I.Am PE, who shrugged and kept eating.  They were fighting to have the chance to seduce him or something. He still wasn’t quite sure the purpose of this whole endeavor, and with 14 people dead, he felt like he should at least know that.
> 
> “Well, that-” @MadamPirate turned and then abruptly shoved @vhab49_PE to the side as @txjennah PE lunged at them both, eyes narrowed with something dark and unexplainable.  Their face burned in anger at the attack from behind: how could they? Then they remembered they were dealing with a murderer who obviously didn’t mind being a coward and killing people behind doors where they couldn’t defend themselves.
> 
> It was a flurry of fists, kicks, and even a bite or two as @MadamPirate parried and countered @txjennah PEs attack, an animalistic snarl working its way from their throat.  This would end today! They wouldn’t let anyone else die on their clock! They reared back and charged forward, knuckles hitting true at the soft neck throat muscles of @txjennah PE, sending the other scrambling back.
> 
> @MadamPirate struck again, bare fist glancing off the sharp jawbone of @txjennah PE, with the other arm following with a sucker punch hook to the liver that cracked at least one rib.  As @txjennah PE cradled one side of their body, @MadamPirate slammed their knee into their stomach, forcing their torso to collapse right into their arm. @MadamPirate then slammed them into the wall, arm now pressed firmly against their throat while the other began to bury punches into their stomach, again and again and again, ignoring the spittle spraying onto their face as they continued the deed.
> 
> Leaping back to avoid a wide haymaker, @MadamPirate turned, ready to join forces with @vhab49_PE only to almost lose their arm as @blybrook PE went charging past in a dizzying tornado of froth and bloody fur.
> 
> “Don’t worry about this!,” @vhab49_PE cried, legs clamped around the rampaging bear, attempting to slam their block heel into the animal’s skull as @blybrook PE, in turn, tried to throw them bodily against the wall.  At least one eye appeared to have been gouged out, due to the rivets of blood streaming down into the howling maw, and at least one of the bottom canines had been snapped out from @blybrook PE defending themselves.
> 
> Before @MadamPirate was able to respond they had to dodge the swipe from the hunter’s knife in @txjennah PE’s hand.  It seemed their opponent was more well-armed than they thought, They dodged a lunge that removed one of their dress’s sleeves.  It also appeared that @txjennah PE had gotten their second wind.
> 
> There was a moment of stillness, where a still smirking @txjennah PE had backed @MadamPirate into a different wall, point of the knife held almost at their throat, but-THEN-another burst of dodging and weaving, bobbing out of the way of the knife that became closer and closer until-alas!-it struck!
> 
> @MadamPirate stumbled back a few steps, hand going up to paw uselessly at the knife that was now embedded in their chest.  They stared at it in confusion, at the handle sticking out from a location where it didn’t belong.
> 
> “You thought you could beat us!  Beat me!” @txjennah PE wheezed out a dry chuckle, “You could never beat us!  You knew nothing! With you out of the way, I’ll be the winner! Me! And I’ll be on television and I’ll be the star!”  Their last few words cracked as they began to stalk forward slowly, one foot dragging, to finish the job.
> 
> They did not expect @MadamPirate to smile at them through bloody teeth, as if this was some type of joke.  Or for them to reach up and rip the rest of their damaged ball gown off, carelessly letting the fabric fall to the ground.  @txjennah PE most definitely did not expect to see the streamlined body armor that had prevented the knife from fully embedding itself.
> 
> The officer’s badge gleamed dully on @MadamPirate’s chest.
> 
> “We end this now,” They said, hand quickly going for their sidearm at @txjennah PE's scream of fury.  Without a pause, the clip was unloaded with exacting precision and prejudice, followed by reloading so they could be ready.  Because, even though they trusted @vhab49_PE to do their best, there was one simple fact about @blybrook PE: they were a bear.
> 
> A bear was a class of its own and an injured bear was another, but an injured bear, blinded both physically and by love, that had been forced into multiple costume changes throughout this event, was a class of fight that nobody had ever historically been through without dying (it’s never been documented, which means it always ended in fatality).
> 
> It’s a simple fact that when a bear fights in the wild, instinct points them towards disabling the weapons of their enemy, which for a bear is their jaws and, to a lesser effect, their large claws.  A fighting bear will try to do everything in their power to target their enemy’s mouth. Unfortunately, this applies towards non-humans as well, meaning a bear will often rip the face off of lesser attackers.
> 
> It’s what self-preservation forces them to do.
> 
> So @MadamPirate knew @blybrook PE was going to attack before the bear’s brain cells made the decision, could hear the saliva bubbling in their maw as they situated their bulk before they charged like a locomotive being thrown off its tracks.
> 
> @MadamPirate quickly fired three shots, hitting deep in the meat of @blybrook PE’s bulk, before they dodged out of the way with a tuck-and-roll.  They stopped in a genuflect, preparing for the next round, hand slapping up to their forehead to smear away the blood that had been slowly dripping into one eye and clouding their vision.
> 
> @blybrook PE roared in annoyance when their attack did not reap any impact, vibrating the windows and mirrors present on-set and sending one of the makeup girls squealing and clamping their hands over their ears.  The momentary distraction, where @blybrook PE paused to swing their head in the direction in an attempt to determine if it was @MadamPirate, was enough for the police officer to fire of a few more shots at the opening.
> 
> @blybrook PE locked their knees, bracing against the onslaught and letting out a woof of frustration.  They mock charged in-place a few times, as if to ramp themselves up for their attack, before letting out a bark of rage.
> 
> This time, when they ran at @MadamPirate, they swung their head from side to side as an impromptu battering ram, mouth wide and ready to catch on anything.
> 
> They were lucky and locked onto @MadamPirate’s leg below the knee.  With a cringing snap, the bone was crunched between the jaws and the body thrown to the side.  Without pause, a huge paw with 3-inch claws came slamming down onto @MadamPirate face, to prevent them from mauling in retaliation.  @blybrook PE gave a guttural bark deep in their throat before they took out a chunk of the cop’s upper torso, tossing the mouthful to the side so that another could be scraped away from the shoulder cavity.
> 
> They huffed in place for a few minutes, shaking their head every few seconds to hear if there were any other survivors, before they lumbered to their feet.  Another huge shake of the head and rubbing with a paw revealed one eye still intact, though covered with matted, bloody, fur.
> 
> “So, I guess you won?”
> 
> @blybrook PEswung towards @will.i.am’s voice, lips pulled back in a snarl, before they snapped back into their television persona and gingerly picked their way over.
> 
> “Not that I don’t think you have a great personality,” @Will.I.Am PE said, “But I don’t think it’d work out.  I mean, you’re a bear. And I’m me.” An awkward pause. “And I have a wife.”
> 
> The bear grumbled, sitting back on its haunches.  There goes its spinoff series.
> 
> @blybrook PE is mafia.
> 
> The remaining player is: @blybrook PE
> 
> *THE MAFIA WON*


Sucks that we lost but that was fun to read. Thanks for modding.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Ok, so, real talk.

I proposed the strategy that I would basically give myself up early on in order to give the other Mafs an out. Did it work to throw you all off, or was it all just coincidence?


----------



## MadamPirate PE

JayKay PE said:


> I struggled.  Sorry it's sub-par!
> 
> ---
> 
> It finally came to a head.
> 
> “We know what you’ve been doing,” @MadamPirate said, body angled in front of @vhab49_PE as they cautiously faced the other two contestants, “and we’re going to stop you.”
> 
> Darkly painted lips stretched into a lazy smirk as @txjennah PE leaned back companionably against @blybrook PE’s bulky shoulder, “You knew this was coming.  I’m just wondering why it took you so long and why you let so many die in your futile pursuit.” @txjennah PE’s eyes glinted darkly as they took in the other two, heavily hooded eyelids barely moving as they looked them over and found them wanting.
> 
> The space between the two groups seemed fathoms long, but was, in reality, maybe only 20-feet in length.  The polished ballroom surface seemed to highlight the lines drawn in the sand and the previously unknown alliance came to light.
> 
> Popcorn crunched guiltily, filling the silence, and all present turned to glare momentarily at @Will.I.Am PE, who shrugged and kept eating.  They were fighting to have the chance to seduce him or something. He still wasn’t quite sure the purpose of this whole endeavor, and with 14 people dead, he felt like he should at least know that.
> 
> “Well, that-” @MadamPirate turned and then abruptly shoved @vhab49_PE to the side as @txjennah PE lunged at them both, eyes narrowed with something dark and unexplainable.  Their face burned in anger at the attack from behind: how could they? Then they remembered they were dealing with a murderer who obviously didn’t mind being a coward and killing people behind doors where they couldn’t defend themselves.
> 
> It was a flurry of fists, kicks, and even a bite or two as @MadamPirate parried and countered @txjennah PEs attack, an animalistic snarl working its way from their throat.  This would end today! They wouldn’t let anyone else die on their clock! They reared back and charged forward, knuckles hitting true at the soft neck throat muscles of @txjennah PE, sending the other scrambling back.
> 
> @MadamPirate struck again, bare fist glancing off the sharp jawbone of @txjennah PE, with the other arm following with a sucker punch hook to the liver that cracked at least one rib.  As @txjennah PE cradled one side of their body, @MadamPirate slammed their knee into their stomach, forcing their torso to collapse right into their arm. @MadamPirate then slammed them into the wall, arm now pressed firmly against their throat while the other began to bury punches into their stomach, again and again and again, ignoring the spittle spraying onto their face as they continued the deed.
> 
> Leaping back to avoid a wide haymaker, @MadamPirate turned, ready to join forces with @vhab49_PE only to almost lose their arm as @blybrook PE went charging past in a dizzying tornado of froth and bloody fur.
> 
> “Don’t worry about this!,” @vhab49_PE cried, legs clamped around the rampaging bear, attempting to slam their block heel into the animal’s skull as @blybrook PE, in turn, tried to throw them bodily against the wall.  At least one eye appeared to have been gouged out, due to the rivets of blood streaming down into the howling maw, and at least one of the bottom canines had been snapped out from @blybrook PE defending themselves.
> 
> Before @MadamPirate was able to respond they had to dodge the swipe from the hunter’s knife in @txjennah PE’s hand.  It seemed their opponent was more well-armed than they thought, They dodged a lunge that removed one of their dress’s sleeves.  It also appeared that @txjennah PE had gotten their second wind.
> 
> There was a moment of stillness, where a still smirking @txjennah PE had backed @MadamPirate into a different wall, point of the knife held almost at their throat, but-THEN-another burst of dodging and weaving, bobbing out of the way of the knife that became closer and closer until-alas!-it struck!
> 
> @MadamPirate stumbled back a few steps, hand going up to paw uselessly at the knife that was now embedded in their chest.  They stared at it in confusion, at the handle sticking out from a location where it didn’t belong.
> 
> “You thought you could beat us!  Beat me!” @txjennah PE wheezed out a dry chuckle, “You could never beat us!  You knew nothing! With you out of the way, I’ll be the winner! Me! And I’ll be on television and I’ll be the star!”  Their last few words cracked as they began to stalk forward slowly, one foot dragging, to finish the job.
> 
> They did not expect @MadamPirate to smile at them through bloody teeth, as if this was some type of joke.  Or for them to reach up and rip the rest of their damaged ball gown off, carelessly letting the fabric fall to the ground.  @txjennah PE most definitely did not expect to see the streamlined body armor that had prevented the knife from fully embedding itself.
> 
> The officer’s badge gleamed dully on @MadamPirate’s chest.
> 
> “We end this now,” They said, hand quickly going for their sidearm at @txjennah PE's scream of fury.  Without a pause, the clip was unloaded with exacting precision and prejudice, followed by reloading so they could be ready.  Because, even though they trusted @vhab49_PE to do their best, there was one simple fact about @blybrook PE: they were a bear.
> 
> A bear was a class of its own and an injured bear was another, but an injured bear, blinded both physically and by love, that had been forced into multiple costume changes throughout this event, was a class of fight that nobody had ever historically been through without dying (it’s never been documented, which means it always ended in fatality).
> 
> It’s a simple fact that when a bear fights in the wild, instinct points them towards disabling the weapons of their enemy, which for a bear is their jaws and, to a lesser effect, their large claws.  A fighting bear will try to do everything in their power to target their enemy’s mouth. Unfortunately, this applies towards non-humans as well, meaning a bear will often rip the face off of lesser attackers.
> 
> It’s what self-preservation forces them to do.
> 
> So @MadamPirate knew @blybrook PE was going to attack before the bear’s brain cells made the decision, could hear the saliva bubbling in their maw as they situated their bulk before they charged like a locomotive being thrown off its tracks.
> 
> @MadamPirate quickly fired three shots, hitting deep in the meat of @blybrook PE’s bulk, before they dodged out of the way with a tuck-and-roll.  They stopped in a genuflect, preparing for the next round, hand slapping up to their forehead to smear away the blood that had been slowly dripping into one eye and clouding their vision.
> 
> @blybrook PE roared in annoyance when their attack did not reap any impact, vibrating the windows and mirrors present on-set and sending one of the makeup girls squealing and clamping their hands over their ears.  The momentary distraction, where @blybrook PE paused to swing their head in the direction in an attempt to determine if it was @MadamPirate, was enough for the police officer to fire of a few more shots at the opening.
> 
> @blybrook PE locked their knees, bracing against the onslaught and letting out a woof of frustration.  They mock charged in-place a few times, as if to ramp themselves up for their attack, before letting out a bark of rage.
> 
> This time, when they ran at @MadamPirate, they swung their head from side to side as an impromptu battering ram, mouth wide and ready to catch on anything.
> 
> They were lucky and locked onto @MadamPirate’s leg below the knee.  With a cringing snap, the bone was crunched between the jaws and the body thrown to the side.  Without pause, a huge paw with 3-inch claws came slamming down onto @MadamPirate face, to prevent them from mauling in retaliation.  @blybrook PE gave a guttural bark deep in their throat before they took out a chunk of the cop’s upper torso, tossing the mouthful to the side so that another could be scraped away from the shoulder cavity.
> 
> They huffed in place for a few minutes, shaking their head every few seconds to hear if there were any other survivors, before they lumbered to their feet.  Another huge shake of the head and rubbing with a paw revealed one eye still intact, though covered with matted, bloody, fur.
> 
> “So, I guess you won?”
> 
> @blybrook PEswung towards @will.i.am’s voice, lips pulled back in a snarl, before they snapped back into their television persona and gingerly picked their way over.
> 
> “Not that I don’t think you have a great personality,” @Will.I.Am PE said, “But I don’t think it’d work out.  I mean, you’re a bear. And I’m me.” An awkward pause. “And I have a wife.”
> 
> The bear grumbled, sitting back on its haunches.  There goes its spinoff series.
> 
> @blybrook PE is mafia.
> 
> The remaining player is: @blybrook PE
> 
> *THE MAFIA WON*


THIS. WAS. AMAZING. 

Thank you so much for being such an awesome mod!!! I had so much fun this round, but I don't blame you for needed a break.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Ok, so, real talk.
> 
> I proposed the strategy that I would basically give myself up early on in order to give the other Mafs an out. Did it work to throw you all off, or was it all just coincidence?


Probably coincidence, since I investigated you and was already pretty sure who the Doc was.


----------



## User1

I told you @txjennah PE


----------



## User1

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Ok, so, real talk.
> 
> I proposed the strategy that I would basically give myself up early on in order to give the other Mafs an out. Did it work to throw you all off, or was it all just coincidence?


I saw you and spickett using messenger lots on day one hence my initial suspicion of you both. And once you were looking at txj profile so you were in my top suspicions.


----------



## Roarbark

JayKay PE said:


> Thanks again, guys!  This was lots of fun, but I think I have to take a break from modding for a while.  I am bushed and don't think I can write that well.  Def need to practice more!


@JayKay PE this was seriously some of the most fun reading I've had in a while. (And yes I do actually read things)...

You did seriously fantastic, both imagination and the actual execution writing was wonderful, and I'm no flatterer. I'm sure I'm talking for everyone in this huge round when I say we appreciate you immensely, trucking through drunken baking, in sickness and in health. You ROCK!

Very well played round Mafia. I knew txj was Mafia, then doubted myself and decided to lynch two innocents instead. 

Happy holidays everyone. Mafayette can sleep soundly for a week or two.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

I'm glad that the bear just ended up tearing everyone to shreds, at the end. It's the way this story always should have ended. 

Thanks to @JayKay PE, for modding the best round of Mafia, possibly ever.


----------



## SaltySteve PE

That twist to reveal madam as the cop! Wow. I really thought we had lost. @JayKay PE that was awesome. Congrats @blybrook PE, @ChebyshevII PE, and @txjennah PE ! What a great game. I was for sure we were dead when @RBHeadge PE threw out operation narwhal. 

The whole game has been a rollercoaster.  Well played on the townies side. I never had a clue who the cop or doctor was. Who was the doctor?


----------



## txjennah PE

tj_PE said:


> I told you @txjennah PE


What was I supposed to say, "yep I'm Mafia Tj!"


----------



## txjennah PE

Roarbark said:


> @JayKay PE this was seriously some of the most fun reading I've had in a while. (And yes I do actually read things)...
> 
> You did seriously fantastic, both imagination and the actual execution writing was wonderful, and I'm no flatterer. I'm sure I'm talking for everyone in this huge round when I say we appreciate you immensely, trucking through drunken baking, in sickness and in health. You ROCK!
> 
> Very well played round Mafia. I knew txj was Mafia, then doubted myself and decided to lynch two innocents instead.
> 
> Happy holidays everyone. Mafayette can sleep soundly for a week or two.


I agree that @JayKay PE rocks,all around. Best Mafia game ever, and def the most fun I've had being Mafia. I literally went "NOOOO NOT AGAIN" when I receive the PM, but had a lot of fun this round.

I was so shocked when y'all voted for jean the other day. I was convinced that everyone knew I was Mafia so I started just being a total troll. Figured if I could get you all on my side once, it would be worth it one more time with my @MadamPirate grandstanding, but of course she had to be the cop  one of our members suspected it. I think either way, we were in trouble, because you both were super clean. Great game.


----------



## txjennah PE

tj_PE said:


> I saw you and spickett using messenger lots on day one hence my initial suspicion of you both. And once you were looking at txj profile so you were in my top suspicions.


sneakkkkyyy

I try to be super quick on msgr.


----------



## User1

txjennah PE said:


> sneakkkkyyy
> 
> I try to be super quick on msgr.


I didn't catch you on msgr just cheb lookin at yo prof


----------



## User1

txjennah PE said:


> What was I supposed to say, "yep I'm Mafia Tj!"


I mean that would have made things easier!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

txjennah PE said:


> What was I supposed to say, "yep I'm Mafia Tj!"


FWIW, @blybrook PE indicated he was Mafia from the very beginning. It was all in plain sight.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Congratulations mafia... I guess.

Go sleep, drink, and feel better @JayKay PE


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

tj_PE said:


> I saw you and spickett using messenger lots on day one hence my initial suspicion of you both. And once you were looking at txj profile so you were in my top suspicions.


You can see others messaging habits?!


----------



## User1

:dunno:


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

LyceeFruit PE said:


> You can see others messaging habits?!


If you navigate to someone's profile it'll tell you what they are doing. Example:

View attachment 13599


----------



## leggo PE

I think most of the people who suspected @txjennah PE as mafia were dead... At least I was!

Thanks for modding, @JayKay PE!


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Too quiet. Suspicious


----------



## NikR_PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> If you navigate to someone's profile it'll tell you what they are doing. Example:
> 
> View attachment 13599


Thats my profile and i am not mafia. This could be considered defamation.


----------



## DLD PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> You can see others messaging habits?!


That's funny.  I was on messenger a lot too, but really messaging sparkybill about pe references and @LyceeFruit PEabout the exam in general.


----------



## DLD PE

Great job writing @JayKay PE.  It was fun!  

I enjoyed playing this game, even though it was my first time and I got killed off early lol.  Invite me to future ones please!


----------



## NikR_PE

MEtoEE said:


> That's funny.  I was on messenger a lot too, but really messaging sparkybill about pe references and @LyceeFruit PEabout the exam in general.


Yup i too am on messenger talking to other non players about exams etc. But it does not matter to nervous townies. Also, many  times you have no other info to use, so we all grasp at straws


----------



## NikR_PE

MEtoEE said:


> I got killed off early lol






MEtoEE said:


> I was on messenger a lot too


There is your issue.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> Too quiet. Suspicious


All ded


----------



## User1

I didn't see metoee in messenger. This was just day 1 when you don't have much to go on. I switched my vote that day to save whoever we thought wasn't maf


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NikR_PE said:


> Thats my profile and i am not mafia. This could be considered defamation.


But, it was your profile from many months ago, during which time you were mafia at least once.


----------



## NikR_PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> But, it was your profile from many months ago, during which time you were mafia at least once.


----------



## blybrook PE

Things are quiet as it's the weekend and folks are getting ready for the holidays; resurrection and all.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I thought the resurrection wasn’t supposed to be for another few months or so...


----------



## blybrook PE

holiday miracles and all


----------



## NikR_PE

Does this mean i need to start painting eggs.


----------



## blybrook PE

NikR_PE said:


> Does this mean i need to start painting eggs.


Yes. Don't boil them first, leave them hidden around the house for the kids and pets to find.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

blybrook PE said:


> Yes. Don't boil them first, leave them hidden around the house for the kids and pets to find.


I think this belongs in the bad advice thread.


----------



## JayKay PE

*rolls out of bed*

Thanks guys for all the support/rallying while I wrote!  I really enjoyed it and it was a great way me to start writing again!  I hope to mod again in the future, but I think the next couple of rounds I'll be sitting out (as a mod and as a participant).  Good luck to all-future townies and bad luck to all-future (present?!) mafia!!!


----------



## User1

I can't mod while on vaca bc i dont wanna be tied to timelines-- also, i should prob sit out for the next couple weeks for the same reasons, and to let the fresh victims avoid my wrath for a bit 

I'll still check in and post my opinions, though


----------



## chart94 PE

Im down with playing another round, if not we can always wait until after the holidays.


----------



## NikR_PE

I will sit out till the new year.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

yeah. I'm out until after new year's. too much to do


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I’m prolly out too.


----------



## User1

ChebyshevII PE said:


> I’m prolly out too.


SUSPICIOUS


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

I think I'm going to start responding, " suspicious" to any email or social media post that I don't like.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

jean15paul_PE said:


> I think I'm going to start responding, " suspicious" to any email or social media post that I don't like.


I’m just gonna be blunt and ask, “are you mafia?”


----------



## leggo PE

I'll be mostly in the office through the new year, but I'm down to take a break until some time in the new year, also.


----------



## blybrook PE

I have this week off, but am going to be taking a break. 

Should be a good round after the holidays.


----------



## JayKay PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> I think I'm going to start responding, " suspicious" to any email or social media post that I don't like.


*squinty eyes*


----------



## Orchid PE

I've been reading up on a lot of Mafia variations, and it appears there are tons of more roles that can change things up. It looks like only the cop and doctor roles have been used so far, but there are other roles that can be used to make things really interesting.

Like:


Vigilante - At Night, the Vigilante can kill any another player.

Roleblocker - At Night, the Roleblocker can block a player from using any ability they may have - including the Mafia Night-kill if they block the person who was assigned to carry it out.

Doublevoter - During the Day, this person's vote counts for double.

Miller - A Town player who with a Cop investigation will identify as Mafia-aligned.

These seem to be more useful during large games.


----------



## NikR_PE

Chattaneer PE said:


> I've been reading up on a lot of Mafia variations, and it appears there are tons of more roles that can change things up. It looks like only the cop and doctor roles have been used so far, but there are other roles that can be used to make things really interesting.
> 
> Like:
> 
> 
> Vigilante - At Night, the Vigilante can kill any another player.
> 
> Roleblocker - At Night, the Roleblocker can block a player from using any ability they may have - including the Mafia Night-kill if they block the person who was assigned to carry it out.
> 
> Doublevoter - During the Day, this person's vote counts for double.
> 
> Miller - A Town player who with a Cop investigation will identify as Mafia-aligned.
> 
> These seem to be more useful during large games.


I am looking forward to when we start using the town drunk. They can only post in memes.


----------



## Orchid PE

The town drunk would be fun.

Also, it looks like some games require a majority (at least 50%) vote for a lynch instead of just whoever received the most votes.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Chattaneer PE said:


> I've been reading up on a lot of Mafia variations, and it appears there are tons of more roles that can change things up. It looks like only the cop and doctor roles have been used so far, but there are other roles that can be used to make things really interesting.
> 
> Like:
> 
> 
> Vigilante - At Night, the Vigilante can kill any another player.
> 
> Roleblocker - At Night, the Roleblocker can block a player from using any ability they may have - including the Mafia Night-kill if they block the person who was assigned to carry it out.
> 
> Doublevoter - During the Day, this person's vote counts for double.
> 
> Miller - A Town player who with a Cop investigation will identify as Mafia-aligned.
> 
> These seem to be more useful during large games.


The vigilante has also been known as the serial killer in some games. The serial killer can win if they are the last man standing.

now that we could potentially be getting a bigger group together, we may consider looking at adding more roles. @RBHeadge PE @NikR_PE @Roarbark @chart94 @JayKay PE...who else has modded? I think I got everyone.


----------



## DLD PE

Based on the amount of booze put on my desk (this one just appeared this morning from the lighting rep), I should qualify for the town drunk lol.


----------



## Orchid PE

I came across this list:

https://wikiguides.neoseeker.com/wiki/The_Mafia_Game/Roles

Holy cow.


----------



## Roarbark

Chattaneer PE said:


> I've been reading up on a lot of Mafia variations, and it appears there are tons of more roles that can change things up. It looks like only the cop and doctor roles have been used so far, but there are other roles that can be used to make things really interesting.
> 
> Like:
> 
> 
> Vigilante - At Night, the Vigilante can kill any another player.
> 
> Roleblocker - At Night, the Roleblocker can block a player from using any ability they may have - including the Mafia Night-kill if they block the person who was assigned to carry it out.
> 
> Doublevoter - During the Day, this person's vote counts for double.
> 
> Miller - A Town player who with a Cop investigation will identify as Mafia-aligned.
> 
> These seem to be more useful during large games.


Thanks for being so engaged   the reason we didn't use any up til now (as you may have guessed) is we've had a max of 12 or so people, and it starts to get unpredictable / unbalanced if you add too many strange roles with such small numbers. Plus we didn't want to add too many flavors and confuse people who were just learning the game. If we keep getting such great turnouts we can start sprinkling in other roles to try them out. Especially ones that are "harmless":



NikR_PE said:


> I am looking forward to when we start using the town drunk. They can only post in memes.


----------



## JayKay PE

Oooof, I know if I ever mod again I'm not sure I'd be able to keep track of all the roles.  It was really difficult making sure I gave out info/checked PMs while also balancing the voting/etc.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

I've got an idea for a PE Exam wait period themed game. I'm willing to run it the week of Jan 6. I'd keep it to the traditional roles. If we have enough players I could probably add the serial killer.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

I'm out until after the new year - this is when I do my house deep cleaning. I have a LARP-theme I'd like to try out if I ever mod.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

I have a idea for a space colony theme. But I kinda want to do the writing in advance because (1) I want to make sure it works and (2) I don't want to not be able to get it done in time.


----------



## NikR_PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> I have a idea for a space colony theme. But I kinda want to do the writing in advance because (1) I want to make sure it works and (2) I don't want to not be able to get it done in time.


Thanks for volunteering as the next mod.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

NikR_PE said:


> Thanks for volunteering as the next mod.


Um, wait, no. I'm not ready


----------



## NikR_PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> Um, wait, no. I'm not ready


Use these holidays wisely.


----------



## Orchid PE

I've been making some notes and thinking about getting something together. With prohibition era mobsters and whatnot. Depending how things start off in the new year at work, that will determine if I can start writing stuff. This seems dangerous though, because I've dm'd before and I think I could spend way too much time on this lol


----------



## Roarbark

Not the best picture, with that shadow, but cannot help:

Mele Kalikimaka, e Hau'oli Makahiki Hou

(Merry Christmas, and happy New year).


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Roarbark said:


> Not the best picture, with that shadow, but cannot help:
> 
> Mele Kalikimaka, e Hau'oli Makahiki Hou
> 
> (Merry Christmas, and happy New year).
> 
> View attachment 15686


Dangit! You couldn't move the sun to get rid of the shadow?!?!
Forever ruined!


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE




----------



## blybrook PE

Folks are still enjoying the holiday break. I believe the next round is being prepared for next week. Not sure if a MOD was picked or not.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

I'm probably out for a while.


----------



## SaltySteve PE

New mafia game starts next week?


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

i'm down to play - not to mod. i'm still v confused lol


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

_TheDude_ said:


> New mafia game starts next week?


We starting one on Monday? I'll play


----------



## SaltySteve PE

If we can find someone to Mod. This'll be my second game so I'm not volunteering to.

@RBHeadge PE was there discussion about you modding the next round?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I’m in when we’re ready for a new game.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

I'm in for the next round! I feel like @tj_PE was gonna mod?


----------



## blybrook PE

I'm going to sit the next round out as a player, but will likely heckle y'all from the sidelines. Best of luck to all participants.


----------



## Roarbark

LyceeFruit PE said:


> i'm down to play - not to mod. i'm still v confused lol


Woodchipper can have that effect on you.

I'm in I think...


----------



## JayKay PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> I have a idea for a space colony theme. But I kinda want to do the writing in advance because (1) I want to make sure it works and (2) I don't want to not be able to get it done in time.


Nope!  If you are writing, it must be done to incorporate things that happened in the thread during the voting to keep with the theme (lol, please don't follow the way of JK, please write as much as possible beforehand so you're not up too late crying into your keyboard as you research bear attacks and head wounds).


----------



## chart94 PE

Roarbark said:


> Woodchipper can have that effect on you.
> 
> I'm in I think...


WOODCHIPPERS!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

I'm in.


----------



## JayKay PE

I’ll watch and heckle from the sidelines. Got to give my google a rest from wood chipper spec search.


----------



## User1

I'm out for a couple rounds so i can catch up from Vaca and general life. But I'll be around!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

I'm still on break and doing vacation stuff. _I still need to finish the Oct 2019 Map._ I'm sure others are in a similar position.

I'll mod the next game. It will be PE exam wait period themed. The fates of the eliminated players will be worse than death!

I think we have @LyceeFruit PE, @jean15paul_PE, @squaretaper LIT AF PE, @Roarbark, @ChebyshevII PE, @_TheDude_.

Am missing anyone else? Who else is interested?

If we have enough (9+ people) then I'll send out the invites sometime mid-late morning on Monday.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

RBHeadge PE said:


> I'm still on break and doing vacation stuff. _I still need to finish the Oct 2019 Map._ I'm sure others are in a similar position.
> 
> I'll mod the next game. It will be PE exam wait period themed. The fates of the eliminated players will be worse than death!
> 
> I think we have @LyceeFruit PE, @jean15paul_PE, @squaretaper LIT AF PE, @Roarbark, @ChebyshevII PE, @_TheDude_.
> 
> Am missing anyone else? Who else is interested?
> 
> If we have enough (9+ people) then I'll send out the invites sometime mid-late morning on Monday.


I believe @MadamPirate confirmed as in.

@Chattaneer PE, @NikR_PE, @chart94? (And others)


----------



## chart94 PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> I believe @MadamPirate confirmed as in.
> 
> @Chattaneer PE, @NikR_PE, @chart94? (And others)


I’m in


----------



## Orchid PE

I have some venders coming next week and the following week to upgrade some our our systems. I don't know how much time I'll have so I don't want to commit to anything.

Maybe the week of the 20th if a round starts then.


----------



## SaltySteve PE

@MEtoEE You in this round?


----------



## DLD PE

Yep I'm in.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

@Will.I.Am PE


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> @Will.I.Am PE


100% in.

There's no way I can miss out on the @RBHeadge PE-modded, PE-wait-period-themed round.


----------



## txjennah PE

Ok! I'm in, but for the love of god, I don't want to be Mafia again.  @tj_PE I'M NOT MAFIA


----------



## NikR_PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> I believe @MadamPirate confirmed as in.
> 
> @Chattaneer PE, @NikR_PE, @chart94? (And others)


I will sit out this round. Thanks for checking


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

I'm still anticipating being town drunk


----------



## SaltySteve PE

txjennah PE said:


> Ok! I'm in, but for the love of god, I don't want to be Mafia again.  @tj_PE I'M NOT MAFIA


That's exactly what mafia would say. Very suspicious.


----------



## leggo PE

I'm gonna sit this next round out, and watch from the sidelines.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

We have 11 and enough for a game. I will try to send out the roles and game rules mid-morning on Monday. I'm coming back from a three week vacay so I may absolutely will be a bit busy with work and it could be delayed to lunchtime.

I'm going to beta-test the "town drunk" role this round. If you DON'T want to play, the town drunk, please post it here. If we get another person or two, I'll try adding the "vigilante/sociopath" role.


----------



## JayKay PE

Ooooooo, new roles? You know what? I’m in. Will prob be mafia (so I’ll live through the first round), but the potential of new roles has pulled me in.


----------



## NikR_PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> We have 11 and enough for a game. I will try to send out the roles and game rules mid-morning on Monday. I'm coming back from a three week vacay so I may absolutely will be a bit busy with work and it could be delayed to lunchtime.
> 
> I'm going to beta-test the "town drunk" role this round. If you DON'T want to play, the town drunk, please post it here. If we get another person or two, I'll try adding the "vigilante/sociopath" role.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> ...
> 
> *I'm going to beta-test the "town drunk" role this round.* If you DON'T want to play, the town drunk, please post it here. *If we get another person or two, I'll try adding the "vigilante/sociopath" role.*


Joygasm


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Ok, Let’s play Mafia - Welcome to the Suck Edition.

There are people waiting on their exam results (*Townsfolk*), and trolls with burner accounts (*Mafia* members). There is a rumor that the results won't come out until an appropriate number of examinees are offered as sacrifice. It's obviously BS, but everyone is so stressed out that they believe it anyway. Townsfolk are going to try to eliminate the Mafia before the Mafia eliminates them. The game ends when either all of the Mafia is eliminated (town wins), or there are fewer townsfolk than Mafia members (Mafia wins).

In addition to regular townsfolk and members of the Mafia, there may also be a Lawyer (*Doctor*), a *Vigilante*, Meme Poster (*Town Drunk*), or a Forum Admin (*Cop*). The Doctor can choose someone to “save” during the night; if they choose the same person the Mafia chose, then that player will escape having their scores invalidated that night. The Vigilante is a Regular Townsfolk who can occasionally choose someone to have their scores invalidated (be eliminated) during the night. The Town Drunk may only post in this thread in memes, gifs, videos, emojis, etc; but they may vote using normal text; they may use normal text in PMs and in other threads; the Town Drunk is not an exclusive role and may have another role. The Cop can “investigate” players during the night.

During the day, everybody (Townsfolk and Mafia) will publicly vote for a person to sacrifice; I will eliminate the person with the most votes at the end of the day and reveal what their role was.

The Mafia members are going to privately tell me who they would like to eliminate during the night. I will reveal to everyone what happened the next morning. Night eliminated players will not have their role revealed.

The Mafia members know who each other are, but no one knows anyone else’s role except me. I have sent more specific instructions to the members of the Mafia, the Doctor, Vigilante, and the Cop. If you did not receive a PM from me, then you are a regular townsfolk.

You may use this thread to vote and post about the game. Anyone (playing or not playing, eliminated or not) can use this thread to speculate, discuss, accuse, or otherwise participate in the game; just please make sure to follow regular EB forum guidelines.

To vote on a person to eliminate, mention me ( @RBHeadge PE ) in a post on this thread and tell me specifically that 1) you are voting and 2) the username of the person you are voting to eliminate. Please submit your votes by 9:00pm Eastern Time each day; I will count votes after that time as being for the next day.

Your vote only counts if you are playing and not yet eliminated. If there is a tie for most votes, I will pick one of the voted users at random; or have a best 2/3 rock paper scissors match. If there are no votes, I will pick a person at random (i.e. role will not matter) to eliminate; suffice it to say it’s in both groups’ best interest to vote for at least one person.

The first vote will take place tonight on Monday (Jan 6).

For reference, the players in this round are:

@LyceeFruit PE @jean15paul_PE @squaretaper LIT AF PE @Roarbark @ChebyshevII PE @_TheDude_ @MadamPirate @chart94 @MEtoEE @Will.I.Am PE @txjennah PE @JayKay PE @NikR_PE


----------



## DLD PE

Not sure I can play this round.  I just received a message from NCEES saying they found out I'm a mechanical engineer and they're re-evaluating my exam after I requested a review and also seeing how much material I actually know based on some of my posts regarding practice problems.  I told them I couldn't believe I scored 40/80 and they're willing to audit my exam, so now I'm actually really waiting on results.

If I get them before Monday, I'll continue playing.  Of course, this could all be just a ruse....


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

That feeling when you're not selected to be town drunk


----------



## txjennah PE

Oh thank you sweet universe, I am finally a townie again.

@tj_PE I DON'T CARE IF YOU'RE NOT PLAYING THIS ROUND, I'M A TOWNIE


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Oh man. Phase 3 all over again.


----------



## txjennah PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> That feeling when you're not selected to be town drunk
> 
> View attachment 15753


Yeah I have some ideas for whenever I'm selected.


----------



## JayKay PE




----------



## DLD PE

txjennah PE said:


> Oh thank you sweet universe, I am finally a townie again.
> 
> @tj_PE I DON'T CARE IF YOU'RE NOT PLAYING THIS ROUND, I'M A TOWNIE


There are no townies or mafia this time....only examinees and trolls lol.


----------



## txjennah PE

MEtoEE said:


> There are no townies or mafia this time....only examinees and trolls lol.


Then I am a sweet, sweet examinee then.


----------



## DLD PE

txjennah PE said:


> Then I am a sweet, sweet examinee then.


Prove it! lol

Btw, if you post a photo of your dog or cat, be sure to let me know so I can "like" it.  That got me killed (not doing it) last time.


----------



## txjennah PE

MEtoEE said:


> Prove it! lol
> 
> Btw, if you post a photo of your dog or cat, be sure to let me know so I can "like" it.  That got me killed (not doing it) last time.


I'd post a screenshot of my inbox but don't want to set a shitty precedence.  ahahahah.  And yes, will tag you if I post a picture of my pup.


----------



## SaltySteve PE

MEtoEE said:


> If I get them before Monday, I'll continue playing.  Of course, this could all be just a ruse....


Can't tell if this is a pro level troll or you're for real.


----------



## DLD PE

I'm a townie.  I'm still in my rookie year....for REAL.


----------



## JayKay PE

MEtoEE said:


> I'm a townie.  I'm still in my rookie year....for REAL.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

JayKay PE said:


>


Go home @JayKay PE, you’re drunk


----------



## SaltySteve PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> The Town Drunk may only post in this thread in memes, gifs, videos, emojis, etc; but they may vote using normal text; they may use normal text in PMs and in other threads; the Town Drunk is not an exclusive role and may have another role.






JayKay PE said:


>






JayKay PE said:


>


So it looks like jk is the town drunk, but she could also be mafia/doctor/cop on top of that right?


----------



## txjennah PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Go home @JayKay PE, you’re drunk


Omg I am very excited by @JayKay PE being the town drunk.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

_TheDude_ said:


> So it looks like jk is the town drunk, but she could also be mafia/doctor/cop on top of that right?






txjennah PE said:


> Omg I am very excited by @JayKay PE being the town drunk.


There's nothing stopping her from faking being the town drunk. 

But I too am very excited.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

So @RBHeadge PE is mod.



That means we don't get any of that sweet RB vote analysis.


----------



## chart94 PE




----------



## NikR_PE

MEtoEE said:


> Not sure I can play this round.  I just received a message from NCEES saying they found out I'm a mechanical engineer and they're re-evaluating my exam after I requested a review and also seeing how much material I actually know based on some of my posts regarding practice problems.  I told them I couldn't believe I scored 40/80 and they're willing to audit my exam, so now I'm actually really waiting on results.
> 
> If I get them before Monday, I'll continue playing.  Of course, this could all be just a ruse....






MEtoEE said:


> There are no townies or mafia this time....only examinees and trolls lol.


Does this mean you are a troll?


----------



## JayKay PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Go home @JayKay PE, you’re drunk


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

@RBHeadge PE I vote for @MEtoEE because it's the first round and it's a total crapshoot so why not. Sorry, fellow MechE!


----------



## DLD PE

NikR_PE said:


> Does this mean you are a troll?


Judging by the Christmas gifts I received at work, I think town drunk would be the most fitting for me.


----------



## DLD PE

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> @RBHeadge PE I vote for @MEtoEE because it's the first round and it's a total crapshoot so why not. Sorry, fellow MechE!


Trust me, you'd be doing yourself a grave disservice.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Also, I R a regular examinee.


----------



## NikR_PE

MEtoEE said:


> Trust me, you'd be doing yourself a grave disservice.


That means you both are mafia trolls. Interesting.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

MEtoEE said:


> Judging by the Christmas gifts I received at work, I think town drunk would be the most fitting for me.


Your office alcohol gifts are pretty epic!


----------



## NikR_PE

I was not gonna play this round due to lot of work. But yet here I am. 

Be back later, hopefully with a feeling of having completed some work.


----------



## DLD PE

@RBHeadge PE I vote for @squaretaper LIT AF PE.  I'm not going to take this lying down!


----------



## DLD PE

Blackburn wrote a 448 page book on symmetrical components.  In the book there is a formula for identifying trolls.


----------



## SaltySteve PE




----------



## JayKay PE

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> Also, I R a regular examinee.


----------



## DLD PE

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> Also, I R a regular examinee.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Oh man. Phase 3 all over again.


I forgot to mention in the round rules that the WTTS is pure Fan (vet) Service. I'm going to have lots of callbacks to classic suck activities. Consider this your trigger warning.



txjennah PE said:


> I'd post a screenshot of my inbox but don't want to set a shitty precedence.


Yeah, that won't work out well for the long term viability of the game.



_TheDude_ said:


> Can't tell if this is a pro level troll or you're for real.


I can't tell either.



_TheDude_ said:


> So it looks like jk is the town drunk, but she could also be mafia/doctor/cop on top of that right?


The 'meme poster' is also one of the following: 'examinee', 'troll', 'lawyer', 'forum admin', 'vigilante'



jean15paul_PE said:


> There's nothing stopping her from faking being the town drunk.


Anyone can fake being the town drunk (or meme poster).



jean15paul_PE said:


> So @RBHeadge PE is mod.
> 
> 
> 
> That means we don't get any of that sweet RB vote analysis.


Nope, not this time.



squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> Sorry, fellow MechE!


Wait, are you a ME or a CE? I'm having trouble keeping track of all your credentials now.


----------



## txjennah PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> There's nothing stopping her from faking being the town drunk.
> 
> But I too am very excited.


Yeah who are we kidding, she is probably Mafia.


----------



## JayKay PE

txjennah PE said:


> Yeah who are we kidding, she is probably Mafia.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

I should be focused on my End of Year self evaluation. 

Instead I'm actively anticipating @JayKay PE's next gif.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

You know what would be cool.

If someone with way too much time on their hand went through all the mafia games and documented the record for each player. Like how many wins and losses each person has. 

Nominees for this task include: @Will.I.Am PE  @leggo PE  @RBHeadge PE @LyceeFruit PE @Chattaneer PE  @tj_PE @txjennah PE


----------



## RBHeadge PE




----------



## leggo PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> You know what would be cool.
> 
> If someone with way too much time on their hand went through all the mafia games and documented the record for each player. Like how many wins and losses each person has.
> 
> Nominees for this task include: @Will.I.Am PE  @leggo PE  @RBHeadge PE @LyceeFruit PE @Chattaneer PE  @tj_PE @txjennah PE


Heck. No. I am not doing this, haha.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

leggo PE said:


> Heck. No. I am not doing this, haha.


I vote for @Chattaneer PE


----------



## DLD PE

Vote for anyone not studying for the PE (or waiting for their results).


----------



## JayKay PE




----------



## LyceeFruit PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> You know what would be cool.
> 
> If someone with way too much time on their hand went through all the mafia games and documented the record for each player. Like how many wins and losses each person has.
> 
> Nominees for this task include: @Will.I.Am PE  @leggo PE  @RBHeadge PE @LyceeFruit PE @Chattaneer PE  @tj_PE @txjennah PE


hard pass. I did my good deed of the day: spent an hour with my coworker going over PE stuff and selling him my stuff lol


----------



## txjennah PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> You know what would be cool.
> 
> If someone with way too much time on their hand went through all the mafia games and documented the record for each player. Like how many wins and losses each person has.
> 
> Nominees for this task include: @Will.I.Am PE  @leggo PE  @RBHeadge PE @LyceeFruit PE @Chattaneer PE  @tj_PE @txjennah PE


I hereby remove myself from the pool of nominees.


----------



## NikR_PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> You know what would be cool.
> 
> If someone with way too much time on their hand went through all the mafia games and documented the record for each player. Like how many wins and losses each person has.
> 
> Nominees for this task include: @jean15paul_PE


Thanks a ton.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

NikR_PE said:


> Thanks a ton.


Well played


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Cheby Cheb cheb

Who’s gonna get dead...


----------



## JayKay PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Cheby Cheb cheb
> 
> Who’s gonna get dead...


----------



## Orchid PE

If you happen to remember if you were mafia, or who else was mafia, and what the outcome of the game was, just update the table during a quote. I am bolding the mafia members. You can also put a  by a name if someone was lynched.


*Game 1*


*Game 2*


*Game 3*


*Game 4*


*Game 5*


*Game 6*


*Game 7*


*Game 8*


*Game 9*


*Game 10*


*Game 11*


*Game 12*


*Game 13*


*Game 14*


*Town Wins*


*Town Wins*


*Mafia wins?*


*Town Wins*


 


 


 


 


 


 


 


 


 


 


RBHeadge


RBHeadge


RBHeadge


RBHeadge


ChaosMuppet


RBHeadge


Ranger


ChebyshevII


Will.I.Am


ChebyshevII


tj_PE


RBHeadge


squaretaper


LyceeFruit


*Roarbark*


tj_PE


tj_PE


*tj_PE*


Roarbark


ChebyshevII


vhab


tj_PE


JayKay


chart94


leggo


LyceeFruit


ChebyshevII


jean15paul


tj_PE


NikR


*NikR*


NikR


ChebyshevII


leggo


tj_PE


vhab


ChebyshevII


RBHeadge


jean15paul


txjennah


ChaosMuppet


squaretaper


NikR


*RoarBark*


ChebyshevII


ChebyshevII


leggo


JayKay


RBHeadge


txjennah


tj_PE


Will.I.Am


blybrook


tj_PE


MEtoEE


Roarbark


*JayKay*


*AlmostSE*


ChaosMuppet


ChaosMuppet


chart94


vhab


blybrook


Audi Driver


NikR


tj_PE


chart94


Roarbark


jean15paul


ChebyshevII


Audi Driver


vhab


vhab


vhab


NikR


NikR


chat94


JayKay


jean15paul


civilrobot


NikR


MadamPirate


blybrook


TheDude


vee


chart94


chart94


char94


JayKay


tj_PE


jean15paul


NikR


txjennah


blybrook


LyceeFruit


squaretaper


Roarbark


MadamPirate


vhab


JayKay


ptatohed


ptatohed


vhab


Roarbark


Roarbark


jean15paul


vhab


Ranger


txjennah


jean15paul


chart94


chart94


AlmostSE


leggo


 


JayKay


tj_PE


Audi Driver


leggo


chart94


leggo


NikR


Ranger


ChebyshevII


txjennah


MEtoEE


char94


 


 


 


 


Ranger


ChebyshevII


blybrook


 


vhab


squaretaper


blybrook


leggo


Will.I.Am


 


 


 


 


 


jean15paul


 


leggo


 


MadamPirate


ChaosMuppet


NikR


tj_PE


txjennah


 


 


 


 


 


 


 


 


 


 


Will.I.Am


leggo


NikR


JayKay


 


 


 


 


 


 


 


 


 


 


MadamPirate


 


TheDude


NikR


 


 


 


 


 


 


 


 


 


 


 


 


LyceeFruit


 


 


 


 


 


 


 


 


 


 


 


 


 


RBHeadge


 


 


 


 


 


 


 


 


 


 


 


 


 


vhab


 


 


 


 


 


 


 


 


 


 


 


 


 


MadamPirate


 


 


 


 


 


 


 


 


 


 


 


 


 


Audi Driver


----------



## Roarbark




----------



## Roarbark




----------



## JayKay PE




----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Chattaneer PE said:


> If you happen to remember if you were mafia, or who else was mafia, and what the outcome of the game was, just update the table during a quote. I am bolding the mafia members. You can also put a  by a name if someone was lynched.
> 
> 
> *Game 1*
> 
> 
> *Game 2*
> 
> 
> *Game 3*
> 
> 
> *Game 4*
> 
> 
> *Game 5*
> 
> 
> *Game 6*
> 
> 
> *Game 7*
> 
> 
> *Game 8*
> 
> 
> *Game 9*
> 
> 
> *Game 10*
> 
> 
> *Game 11*
> 
> 
> *Game 12*
> 
> 
> *Game 13*
> 
> 
> *Game 14*
> 
> 
> *Town Wins*
> 
> 
> *Town Wins*
> 
> 
> *Mafia wins?*
> 
> 
> *Town Wins*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RBHeadge
> 
> 
> RBHeadge
> 
> 
> RBHeadge
> 
> 
> RBHeadge
> 
> 
> ChaosMuppet
> 
> 
> RBHeadge
> 
> 
> Ranger
> 
> 
> ChebyshevII
> 
> 
> Will.I.Am
> 
> 
> ChebyshevII
> 
> 
> tj_PE
> 
> 
> RBHeadge
> 
> 
> squaretaper
> 
> 
> LyceeFruit
> 
> 
> *Roarbark*
> 
> 
> tj_PE
> 
> 
> tj_PE
> 
> 
> *tj_PE*
> 
> 
> Roarbark
> 
> 
> ChebyshevII
> 
> 
> vhab
> 
> 
> tj_PE
> 
> 
> JayKay
> 
> 
> chart94
> 
> 
> leggo
> 
> 
> LyceeFruit
> 
> 
> ChebyshevII
> 
> 
> jean15paul
> 
> 
> tj_PE
> 
> 
> NikR
> 
> 
> *NikR*
> 
> 
> NikR
> 
> 
> ChebyshevII
> 
> 
> leggo
> 
> 
> tj_PE
> 
> 
> vhab
> 
> 
> ChebyshevII
> 
> 
> RBHeadge
> 
> 
> jean15paul
> 
> 
> txjennah
> 
> 
> ChaosMuppet
> 
> 
> squaretaper
> 
> 
> NikR
> 
> 
> *RoarBark*
> 
> 
> ChebyshevII
> 
> 
> ChebyshevII
> 
> 
> leggo
> 
> 
> JayKay
> 
> 
> RBHeadge
> 
> 
> txjennah
> 
> 
> tj_PE
> 
> 
> Will.I.Am
> 
> 
> blybrook
> 
> 
> tj_PE
> 
> 
> MEtoEE
> 
> 
> Roarbark
> 
> 
> *JayKay*
> 
> 
> *AlmostSE*
> 
> 
> ChaosMuppet
> 
> 
> ChaosMuppet
> 
> 
> chart94
> 
> 
> vhab
> 
> 
> blybrook
> 
> 
> Audi Driver
> 
> 
> NikR
> 
> 
> tj_PE
> 
> 
> chart94
> 
> 
> Roarbark
> 
> 
> jean15paul
> 
> 
> ChebyshevII
> 
> 
> Audi Driver
> 
> 
> vhab
> 
> 
> vhab
> 
> 
> vhab
> 
> 
> NikR
> 
> 
> NikR
> 
> 
> chat94
> 
> 
> JayKay
> 
> 
> jean15paul
> 
> 
> civilrobot
> 
> 
> NikR
> 
> 
> MadamPirate
> 
> 
> blybrook
> 
> 
> TheDude
> 
> 
> vee
> 
> 
> chart94
> 
> 
> chart94
> 
> 
> char94
> 
> 
> JayKay
> 
> 
> tj_PE
> 
> 
> jean15paul
> 
> 
> NikR
> 
> 
> txjennah
> 
> 
> blybrook
> 
> 
> LyceeFruit
> 
> 
> squaretaper
> 
> 
> Roarbark
> 
> 
> MadamPirate
> 
> 
> vhab
> 
> 
> JayKay
> 
> 
> ptatohed
> 
> 
> ptatohed
> 
> 
> vhab
> 
> 
> Roarbark
> 
> 
> Roarbark
> 
> 
> jean15paul
> 
> 
> vhab
> 
> 
> Ranger
> 
> 
> txjennah
> 
> 
> jean15paul
> 
> 
> chart94
> 
> 
> chart94
> 
> 
> AlmostSE
> 
> 
> leggo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JayKay
> 
> 
> tj_PE
> 
> 
> Audi Driver
> 
> 
> leggo
> 
> 
> chart94
> 
> 
> leggo
> 
> 
> NikR
> 
> 
> Ranger
> 
> 
> ChebyshevII
> 
> 
> txjennah
> 
> 
> MEtoEE
> 
> 
> char94
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ranger
> 
> 
> ChebyshevII
> 
> 
> blybrook
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vhab
> 
> 
> squaretaper
> 
> 
> blybrook
> 
> 
> leggo
> 
> 
> Will.I.Am
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jean15paul
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> leggo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MadamPirate
> 
> 
> ChaosMuppet
> 
> 
> NikR
> 
> 
> tj_PE
> 
> 
> txjennah
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will.I.Am
> 
> 
> leggo
> 
> 
> NikR
> 
> 
> JayKay
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MadamPirate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheDude
> 
> 
> NikR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LyceeFruit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RBHeadge
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vhab
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MadamPirate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Audi Driver


(Assuming he finishes this table) @Chattaneer PE just made himself MVP


----------



## JayKay PE

@


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> (Assuming he finishes this table) @Chattaneer PE just made himself MVP


More like Most-Valuable-Spammer.


----------



## Roarbark

JayKay PE said:


> View attachment 15758
> @


----------



## JayKay PE

Roarbark said:


> View attachment 15759


----------



## Orchid PE

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> More like Most-Valuable-Spammer.


That's probably the nicest thing anyone has ever said about me.


----------



## Roarbark




----------



## chart94 PE




----------



## LyceeFruit PE




----------



## RBHeadge PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> hard pass. I did my good deed of the day: spent an hour with my coworker going over PE stuff and selling him my stuff lol


Is it still a good deed if you get paid?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

chart94 said:


> Roarbark said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JayKay PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roarbark said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 15759
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> View attachment 15760
Click to expand...


----------



## leggo PE

Too many gif's....


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Current vote tally

@MEtoEE 1 (square)

@squaretaper LIT AF PE 1 (metoee)


----------



## Roarbark




----------



## DLD PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Current vote tally
> 
> @MEtoEE 1 (square)
> 
> @squaretaper LIT AF PE 1 (metoee)


----------



## DLD PE

So I get voted early against me just like last time and no one is coming to my defense?  I'm sitting here thinking about my friends.  Where did my friends go?


----------



## Will.I.Am PE




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

How the heck do you people have access to so many GIFs...


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> How the heck do you people have access to so many GIFs...


There’s this new online tool called “Google.” It has an image/gif search feature. Try it out! Http://www.google.com


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

@RBHeadge PE I think @squaretaper LIT AF PE brought loose papers to the exam room.

(aka casting my vote)


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> @RBHeadge PE I think @squaretaper LIT AF PE brought loose papers to the exam room.
> 
> (aka casting my vote)


----------



## JayKay PE




----------



## MadamPirate PE

Y'all are bonkers.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

MadamPirate said:


> Y'all are bonkers.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

@RBHeadge PE I vote for @MadamPirate because random.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Is it still a good deed if you get paid?


Half price materials!


----------



## Roarbark




----------



## LyceeFruit PE

@RBHeadge PE i vote for @squaretaper LIT AF PE hes got too many letters after his name


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Nuuuu....I'm just a regular examinee!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

@RBHeadge PE I vote for @LyceeFruit PE because she needs to be woodchippered again.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

MadamPirate said:


> @RBHeadge PE I vote for @LyceeFruit PE because she needs to be woodchippered again.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Current Tally:

@MEtoEE 1 (square)

@squaretaper LIT AF PE 3 (metoee, cheby, lycee)

@LyceeFruit PE  1 (madampirate)

@MadamPirate 1 (jean)


----------



## leggo PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Current Tally:
> 
> @MEtoEE 1 (square)
> 
> @squaretaper LIT AF PE 1 (metoee, cheby, lycee)
> 
> @LyceeFruit PE  1 (madampirate)
> 
> @MadamPirate 1 (jean)


Me thinks you need to edit again, to reflect that @squaretaper LIT AF PE has three votes.


----------



## JayKay PE

leggo PE said:


> Me thinks you need to edit again, to reflect that @squaretaper LIT AF PE has three votes.


----------



## SaltySteve PE

Can I get a roll call on the people that claim to be drunks? @Roarbark, @jaykay, @chart94, maybe @Will.I.Am PE???

I'm so confused.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

https://youtu.be/cc7GJAMo5SY

Apparently I'm not smart enough to embed a youtube video.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

FTR, I never actually said how many people were given the role of town drunk. Look at the wording closely. Nor did I say that non-drunks couldn't behave like drunks either. However this round the town drunk has no effect on game play and it's just a flavor role. I wanted to see how it would work in practice before assigning it a potentially game effecting role.

I will say that there is at least one person in that group who was assigned the role officially, and at least one person in that group who was not assigned that role.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

time


----------



## txjennah PE

Crap I thought the voting ended 10 EST, clearly I can’t read.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

A full week has passed since the exam. The Spam thread is only 1,247 posts long and its mostly the vets discussing how to set up retirement accounts, or talking about what they made for dinner the night before. At this rate It'll be four months before the spam thread hits the required 15k to release the results. Meanwhile the WTTS thread is on page six and the no0bz are still calmly in stage 1.

But the real excitement came on the Tuesday after the exam. Some of the examinees couldn't help themselves and started discussing question 86 of the Software PE exam. A passionate discussion broke out on how to solve the problem on parallel processing nested if/then/else statements. @MEtoEE insisted that the Runge-Kutta integration scheme was needed, @squaretaper LIT AF PE gave a solution using Navier-Stokes, @LyceeFruit PE arrived at a similar solution using the one-group thermal neutron diffusion equation, and @MadamPirate correctly pointed out a couple of distractors and found the answer using Ohm's law.  But then [email protected] showed up and reminded everyone of the candidate agreement they signed prior to the exam.  Nieces demanded a sacrifice!

After a few hours of gif based discussions in the spam thread, the forum voted to sacrifice  @squaretaper LIT AF PE. Neices invalidated his exam scores. He will now have to spend the next five months studying for the Aerospace Engineering PE exam... again.

@squaretaper LIT AF PE was a normal examinee waiting for his results.

Final Tally:

@MEtoEE 1 (square)

@squaretaper LIT AF PE 3 (metoee, cheby, lycee)

@LyceeFruit PE  1 (madampirate)

@MadamPirate 1 (jean)

The remaining players are:

@LyceeFruit PE @jean15paul_PE @Roarbark @ChebyshevII PE @_TheDude_ @MadamPirate @chart94 @MEtoEE @Will.I.Am PE @txjennah PE @JayKay PE @NikR_PE


----------



## SaltySteve PE

whoa whoa whoa! I thought the vote was at 10 EST! @RBHeadge PE I'd like to vote radomly for *REDACTED*. One of the drunks cheated on the exam and this will not stand!!!

**Edit** Vote Removed since after the deadline


----------



## RBHeadge PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Ok, Let’s play Mafia - Welcome to the Suck Edition.
> 
> There are people waiting on their exam results (*Townsfolk*), and trolls with burner accounts (*Mafia* members). There is a rumor that the results won't come out until an appropriate number of examinees are offered as sacrifice. It's obviously BS, but everyone is so stressed out that they believe it anyway. Townsfolk are going to try to eliminate the Mafia before the Mafia eliminates them. The game ends when either all of the Mafia is eliminated (town wins), or there are fewer townsfolk than Mafia members (Mafia wins).
> 
> In addition to regular townsfolk and members of the Mafia, there may also be a Lawyer (*Doctor*), a *Vigilante*, Meme Poster (*Town Drunk*), or a Forum Admin (*Cop*). The Doctor can choose someone to “save” during the night; if they choose the same person the Mafia chose, then that player will escape having their scores invalidated that night. The Vigilante is a Regular Townsfolk who can occasionally choose someone to have their scores invalidated (be eliminated) during the night. The Town Drunk may only post in this thread in memes, gifs, videos, emojis, etc; but they may vote using normal text; they may use normal text in PMs and in other threads; the Town Drunk is not an exclusive role and may have another role. The Cop can “investigate” players during the night.
> 
> During the day, everybody (Townsfolk and Mafia) will publicly vote for a person to sacrifice; I will eliminate the person with the most votes at the end of the day and reveal what their role was.
> 
> The Mafia members are going to privately tell me who they would like to eliminate during the night. I will reveal to everyone what happened the next morning. Night eliminated players will not have their role revealed.
> 
> The Mafia members know who each other are, but no one knows anyone else’s role except me. I have sent more specific instructions to the members of the Mafia, the Doctor, Vigilante, and the Cop. If you did not receive a PM from me, then you are a regular townsfolk.
> 
> You may use this thread to vote and post about the game. Anyone (playing or not playing, eliminated or not) can use this thread to speculate, discuss, accuse, or otherwise participate in the game; just please make sure to follow regular EB forum guidelines.
> 
> To vote on a person to eliminate, mention me ( @RBHeadge PE ) in a post on this thread and tell me specifically that 1) you are voting and 2) the username of the person you are voting to eliminate. *Please submit your votes by 9:00pm Eastern Time each day*; I will count votes after that time as being for the next day.
> 
> Your vote only counts if you are playing and not yet eliminated. If there is a tie for most votes, I will pick one of the voted users at random; or have a best 2/3 rock paper scissors match. If there are no votes, I will pick a person at random (i.e. role will not matter) to eliminate; suffice it to say it’s in both groups’ best interest to vote for at least one person.
> 
> The first vote will take place tonight on Monday (Jan 6).
> 
> For reference, the players in this round are:
> 
> @LyceeFruit PE @jean15paul_PE @squaretaper LIT AF PE @Roarbark @ChebyshevII PE @_TheDude_ @MadamPirate @chart94 @MEtoEE @Will.I.Am PE @txjennah PE @JayKay PE @NikR_PE




Reposting


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Is showing up intoxicated to the exam illegal?

(asking for a friend)


----------



## Will.I.Am PE




----------



## Roarbark

@squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## chart94 PE




----------



## LyceeFruit PE

MadamPirate said:


> @RBHeadge PE I vote for @LyceeFruit PE because she needs to be woodchippered again.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> View attachment 15771


Okay, this is way funnier than you know for personal reasons.


----------



## JayKay PE




----------



## RBHeadge PE

"BING" chimed her phone! @MadamPirate looked down at her phone and was excited to see that it was an email from Nieces. Her first thought was "I sure am glad that I signed up for the early results notification program"! Her face went slack when she opened the email. @MadamPirate received an "exam survey". She decided that she would take off two months before studying for the exam again.

The remaining players are:

@LyceeFruit PE @jean15paul_PE @Roarbark @ChebyshevII PE @_TheDude_ @chart94 @MEtoEE @Will.I.Am PE @txjennah PE @JayKay PE @NikR_PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Noooooooo I got deaded!!!!


----------



## JayKay PE

MadamPirate said:


> Noooooooo I got deaded!!!!


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

MadamPirate said:


> Noooooooo I got deaded!!!!


----------



## JayKay PE




----------



## User1

MEtoEE said:


> Vote for anyone not studying for the PE (or waiting for their results).


or SE? counts me and @vhab49_PE out


----------



## User1

@Audi driver, P.E. are you mafia?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Noooo!! I told ya I was regular.


----------



## User1

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> Noooo!! I told ya I was regular.


you're just too LIT


----------



## User1

v. suspicious.


----------



## JayKay PE

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> Noooo!! I told ya I was regular.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

tj_PE said:


> you're just too LIT


You might say he's...

LIT AF


----------



## JayKay PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> You might say he's...
> 
> LIT AF


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

JayKay PE said:


>


IDG AF


----------



## JayKay PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> IDG AF


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Ugh. lost 2 townies examinees(?) today.

At least this will cheer me up. (edit: audio on)


----------



## DLD PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> Ugh. lost 2 townies examinees(?) today.
> 
> At least this will cheer me up.


Do I have to "like" this?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

jean15paul_PE said:


> Ugh. lost 2 townies examinees(?) today.
> 
> At least this will cheer me up.


Thanks, that gave me a good laugh


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

JayKay PE said:


>


I inherited @Audi driver, P.E.'s suicidal tendencies.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> You might say he's...
> 
> LIT AF


Great top post.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> Ugh. lost 2 townies examinees(?) today.
> 
> At least this will cheer me up.
> 
> *video snip*


This person needs to clean this room/garage/den/hobbit hole. Cute doggo though.

Triple post?


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

I forgot to say... audio on for the doggie video


----------



## JayKay PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> Ugh. lost 2 townies examinees(?) today.
> 
> At least this will cheer me up. (edit: audio on)
> 
> *video snip*


----------



## chart94 PE




----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

chart94 said:


> View attachment 15784


Honh?


----------



## SaltySteve PE

I'd like to volunteer as tribute. Can the cop investigate me next?


----------



## Roarbark

MadamPirate said:


> Noooooooo I got deaded!!!!


----------



## JayKay PE

Roarbark said:


>


----------



## Roarbark




----------



## JayKay PE




----------



## Roarbark




----------



## Roarbark




----------



## JayKay PE




----------



## User1

_TheDude_ said:


> I'd like to volunteer as tribute. Can the cop investigate me next?


this won't work. it never works. suspicious!


----------



## JayKay PE

@RBHeadge PE 



 @Roarbark


----------



## SaltySteve PE

Roarbark said:


>






JayKay PE said:


>


----------



## JayKay PE

_TheDude_ said:


> View attachment 15790


----------



## txjennah PE

Lmao how am I going to decide who to vote for tonight when everyone is posting memes.


----------



## DLD PE

"This situation is out of control!  It's out of control and we'll be lucky to live through it!"


----------



## txjennah PE

I gave away my card too early.  Is it too late for me to start posting memes?  GUYS I AM THE TOWN DRUNK WEEEEEE


----------



## DLD PE

We have a record number of drunks here!


----------



## txjennah PE

PARTY LIKE IT'S 1999 AMIRITE


----------



## JayKay PE




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Plot twist: literally everybody is the town drunk.


----------



## RBHeadge PE




----------



## Roarbark

txjennah PE said:


> Lmao how am I going to decide who to vote for tonight when everyone is posting memes.


----------



## Roarbark

@RBHeadge PE
 




@Will.I.Am PE


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

1 town drunk is great. 4 town drunks is a pain in the butt. LOL

I assume the new will wear off after a game or two, and people will be more reasonable.


----------



## leggo PE

For the record, I would hope to never be the town drunk. I do NOT want to post in only pictures/gifs/memes.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Roarbark said:


> @RBHeadge PE
> 
> 
> 
> @Will.I.Am PE


----------



## DLD PE

@RBHeadge PE I vote for @JayKay PE until she lays off my buddy!


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> 1 town drunk is great. 4 town drunks is a pain in the butt. LOL
> 
> I assume the new will wear off after a game or two, and people will be more reasonable.


@RBHeadge PE




@jean15paul_PE


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I guess...

@RBHeadge PE I vote @_TheDude_. He’s being too quiet. Like his phone rang in the exam room and he don’t wanna get caught.


----------



## DLD PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> I guess...
> 
> @RBHeadge PE I vote @_TheDude_. He’s being too quiet. Like his phone rang in the exam room and he don’t wanna get caught.


This happened in a dream I had. That was a sticky situation.


----------



## MadamPirate PE




----------



## SaltySteve PE

I'm using most of my free time to go through practice exams and try to understand why I missed the problems I did.

I'm here but mostly just lurking. Trying to decipher patterns.


----------



## SaltySteve PE

@RBHeadge PE I think I saw @Will.I.Am PE with a flask during the exam.


----------



## JayKay PE

@RBHeadge PE @Will.I.Am PE


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Current vote tally

@Will.I.Am PE 3 (roar, dude, jk)

@JayKay PE 1 (metoee)

@jean15paul_PE 1 (will)

@_TheDude_ 1 (cheby)


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE




----------



## DLD PE

@RBHeadge PE i change my vote to @Will.I.Am PE


----------



## Will.I.Am PE




----------



## txjennah PE

Wait, what did I miss? Why is everyone for @Will.I.Am PE?

@RBHeadge PE I vote for @_TheDude_, since he set off @tj_PE's mafia radar.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE




----------



## User1

txjennah PE said:


> Wait, what did I miss? Why is everyone for @Will.I.Am PE?
> 
> @RBHeadge PE I vote for @_TheDude_, since he set off @tj_PE's mafia radar.


i legit have nothing to go off of please don't blame it on me lolol

also he's still spickett to me


----------



## txjennah PE

tj_PE said:


> i legit have nothing to go off of please don't blame it on me lolol
> 
> also he's still spickett to me


I mean, it's one of the few solid things I have in a sea of memes soooo yes


----------



## User1

I am v. glad i'm not playing this round. can't keep up


----------



## leggo PE

If I were playing, I'd vote for @MEtoEE for hopping on the bandwagon to kill off @Will.I.Am PE.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

txjennah PE said:


> I mean, it's one of the few solid things I have in a sea of memes soooo yes


----------



## User1

@JayKay PE are you mafia?


----------



## DLD PE

leggo PE said:


> If I were playing, I'd vote for @MEtoEE for hopping on the bandwagon to kill off @Will.I.Am PE.


Are you playing?


----------



## Roarbark

txjennah PE said:


> Wait, what did I miss? Why is everyone for @Will.I.Am PE?
> 
> @RBHeadge PE I vote for @_TheDude_, since he set off @tj_PE's mafia radar.







???????


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

@RBHeadge PE i vote for @_TheDude_


----------



## Roarbark




----------



## DLD PE

I vote for whoever keeps wanting to vote for me every time I vote or say something


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Current vote tally

@Will.I.Am PE 4 (roar, dude, jk, metoee)

@jean15paul_PE 1 (will)

@_TheDude_ 3 (cheby, txj, lycee)

Did I miss any votes?


----------



## SaltySteve PE

txjennah PE said:


> Wait, what did I miss? Why is everyone for @Will.I.Am PE?
> 
> @RBHeadge PE I vote for @_TheDude_, since he set off @tj_PE's mafia radar.


Are you referring to something in a PM?

You might have just tipped your hand. I don't see anywhere that TJ previously said I was mafia.


----------



## txjennah PE

_TheDude_ said:


> Are you referring to something in a PM?
> 
> You might have just tipped your hand. I don't see anywhere that TJ previously said I was mafia.


Lol I don't have any hands to tip.  See previous pages where she calls you out for suspicious behavior.  To be fair, she didn't say mafia, she said "SUSPICIOUS."


----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## SaltySteve PE

tj_PE said:


> this won't work. it never works. suspicious!


@txjennah PE, I found it.

I requested to be investigated and thats why TJ made that comment...seems like a a no win scenario for trolls. If I get investigated and they find out I'm a troll then I've brought unnecessary attention to myself and guaranteed my invalidation tomorrow night if I'm actually investigated.

Requesting to be investigated as a troll is unlikely since I have nothing to gain and everything to lose. 

I'm not a troll.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## Will.I.Am PE

@RBHeadge PE

@_TheDude_


----------



## JayKay PE

tj_PE said:


> @JayKay PE are you mafia?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Current vote tally

@Will.I.Am PE 4 (roar, dude, jk, metoee)

@_TheDude_ 4 (cheby, txj, lycee, will)


----------



## SaltySteve PE

just food for thought, according to my notes @chart94 and @NikR_PE haven't voted either round.


----------



## SaltySteve PE




----------



## RBHeadge PE

time


----------



## RBHeadge PE

can @Will.I.Am PE and @_TheDude_ please PM me a list of 10 selections for rock paper scissors.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE




----------



## SaltySteve PE

Done.


----------



## JayKay PE




----------



## SaltySteve PE




----------



## Will.I.Am PE

_TheDude_ said:


> View attachment 15815


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Will.I.Am PE said:


> View attachment 15813


You notice it’s always Tails...


----------



## JayKay PE




----------



## DLD PE




----------



## SaltySteve PE




----------



## SaltySteve PE




----------



## LyceeFruit PE




----------



## RBHeadge PE

A second week has passed since the exam. The Spam thread is now at 3,593 posts long; it's still mostly vets but a few no0bz have joined in on the fun.  Meanwhile the WTTS thread is on page eight and the nubz are starting to show signs of Phase 2 (second guessing).

It was a pretty boring week on the board. The most excitement came when @Will.I.Am PE started taking bets on the release date. An interesting new take on "Guessing the release date". He used a fancy algorithm (read: asking @RBHeadge PE) to determine the over/under, and collected bets from two dozen examinees. Things were gong great until @_TheDude_ felt that it was inappropriate to engage in such activity and he notified Nieces. They replied that it wasn't against the candidate agreement but demanded a sacrifice for wasting their time.

The examinees had a vote. And it was split 50/50. But Neices had to be satisfied, so a moderator told them to rock paper scissors to determine the winner.

@Will.I.Am PE



> Scissors
> 
> Scissors
> 
> Scissors
> 
> Paper
> 
> Paper
> 
> *Paper*
> 
> Rock
> 
> *Rock*
> 
> Rock
> 
> Rock  :th_rockon:




@_TheDude_



> 1 scissor
> 
> *2 rock*
> 
> 3 scissor
> 
> 4 paper
> 
> 5 paper
> 
> 6 rock
> 
> 7 rock
> 
> 8 scissor
> 
> 9 rock
> 
> 10 scissor




Neices nullified @_TheDude_'s results. He was a regular examinee and the vigilante.


----------



## txjennah PE

I'm sorry @_TheDude_


----------



## JayKay PE




----------



## SaltySteve PE

Y'all dun messed up. Here's my the info I gathered. Nothing anyone couldnt go back and get.


----------



## Roarbark

_TheDude_ said:


> View attachment 15815


----------



## Roarbark

JayKay PE said:


> View attachment 15821






!!!


----------



## JayKay PE

_TheDude_ said:


> Y'all dun messed up. Here's my the info I gathered. Nothing anyone couldnt go back and get.
> 
> View attachment 15823


----------



## JayKay PE

Roarbark said:


> !!!


----------



## txjennah PE

_TheDude_ said:


> Y'all dun messed up. Here's my the info I gathered. Nothing anyone couldnt go back and get.
> 
> View attachment 15823


I understand the implications of being the first to vote for you, but I’m not mafia. It was a very unfortunate guess parsed from one slight lead in a sea of memes.

EDIT: Ok, after reading this analyses further, I wasn’t the first to vote for @_TheDude_. What is reading comprehension


----------



## chart94 PE




----------



## User1

I SAID I DIDN'T HAVE ANYTHING TO GO ON DO NOT COUNT THIS AS ME ACTUALLY SUSPECTING AND BEING WRONG OKAY ALSO I AM SORRY SPICKETT DUDE BRO AF


----------



## DLD PE

tj_PE said:


> I SAID I DIDN'T HAVE ANYTHING TO GO ON DO NOT COUNT THIS AS ME ACTUALLY SUSPECTING AND BEING WRONG OKAY ALSO I AM SORRY SPICKETT DUDE BRO AF


For not playing this round you're getting quite upset!


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

_TheDude_ said:


> Y'all dun messed up. Here's my the info I gathered. Nothing anyone couldnt go back and get.
> 
> View attachment 15823


Trying to decipher the color coding...


----------



## chart94 PE

View attachment IMG_3222.MP4


----------



## JayKay PE




----------



## JayKay PE




----------



## RBHeadge PE

@JayKay PE






The remaining players are:

@LyceeFruit PE @jean15paul_PE @Roarbark @ChebyshevII PE  @chart94 @MEtoEE @Will.I.Am PE @txjennah PE @NikR_PE


----------



## JayKay PE




----------



## SaltySteve PE

tj_PE said:


> DUDE BRO AF


I think I like that name better than the dude.


----------



## SaltySteve PE

Redacted


----------



## SaltySteve PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> Trying to decipher the color coding...
> 
> View attachment 15829


Each person has a random color, except MEtoEE being orange cause he's a vol. I was hoping that voting patterns would be more visible with colors as the rounds progressed. The red block on the left side just was a vote change I thought was suspicious.


----------



## JayKay PE




----------



## DLD PE

I'm still alive!  Still waiting for the exam results...still waiting to hear from NCEES.


----------



## User1

MEtoEE said:


> For not playing this round you're getting quite upset!


caps are for the drams


----------



## txjennah PE

tj_PE said:


> I SAID I DIDN'T HAVE ANYTHING TO GO ON DO NOT COUNT THIS AS ME ACTUALLY SUSPECTING AND BEING WRONG OKAY ALSO I AM SORRY SPICKETT DUDE BRO AF


----------



## JayKay PE

MEtoEE said:


> I'm still alive!  Still waiting for the exam results...still waiting to hear from NCEES.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE




----------



## JayKay PE




----------



## NikR_PE

First round vote: @ChebyshevII PE &amp; @LyceeFruit PEvoted the same to kill @squaretaper LIT AF PE.

Second round, @ChebyshevII PE &amp; @LyceeFruit PE both voted to kill @_TheDude_

Who are you two gonna vote for today. That way we know they are townie


----------



## JayKay PE




----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

@RBHeadge PE I vote @LyceeFruit PE. She's suspicious because the proctors certainly know her name by now.


----------



## DLD PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> @RBHeadge PE I vote @LyceeFruit PE. She's suspicious because the proctors certainly know her name by now.


But you voted with her, so how do we know you two aren't working together?


----------



## txjennah PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> @RBHeadge PE I vote @LyceeFruit PE. She's suspicious because the proctors certainly know her name by now.


@RBHeadge PE I too vote for @LyceeFruit PE. Based on @_TheDude_'s spreadsheet, madam voted for Lycee and then was killed off.


----------



## leggo PE

People, people, why is no one voting for @MEtoEE?


----------



## JayKay PE




----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Wait, did the nightkill happen? Did I miss it? Was the person protected by the doctor?


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

@RBHeadge PE I'll also vote for @LyceeFruit PE because I'm too lazy to do my own research this round.


----------



## NikR_PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> @JayKay PE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The remaining players are:
> 
> @LyceeFruit PE @jean15paul_PE @Roarbark @ChebyshevII PE  @chart94 @MEtoEE @Will.I.Am PE @txjennah PE @NikR_PE


@jean15paul_PE


----------



## DLD PE

leggo PE said:


> People, people, why is no one voting for @MEtoEE?


Are you playing?


----------



## DLD PE

leggo PE said:


> People, people, why is no one voting for @MEtoEE?


Because they know I'm a townie, plus they know I'm too busy studying anyway lol.


----------



## DLD PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> @RBHeadge PE I'll also vote for @LyceeFruit PE because I'm too lazy to do my own research this round.


Careful...playing the Towelie "I have no idea what's going on" card can get you killed around here lol.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Current Vote:

@LyceeFruit PE 3  (cheb, txj, jean)


----------



## leggo PE

MEtoEE said:


> Are you playing?


Nope!


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Current Vote:
> 
> @LyceeFruit PE 3  (cheb, txj, jean)


not fair to gang up on me guys!


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

leggo PE said:


> People, people, why is no one voting for @MEtoEE?






JayKay PE said:


>


@RBHeadge PE

@MEtoEE


----------



## DLD PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> not fair to gang up on me guys!


All is far in love, war, and Eb Mafia.


----------



## DLD PE

@RBHeadge PE I vote for @LyceeFruit PE


----------



## Roarbark

LyceeFruit PE said:


> not fair to gang up on me guys!










MEtoEE said:


> All is far in love, war, and Eb Mafia.


----------



## txjennah PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> not fair to gang up on me guys!


I'm willing to change my vote if there are solid facts presented.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

txjennah PE said:


> I'm willing to change my vote if there are solid facts presented.


----------



## DLD PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> View attachment 15840


I like your dog.  That's a fact


----------



## NikR_PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> View attachment 15840


Oh I see. you are trying to bribe us with that recipe and cute chef.


----------



## Roarbark

.....
 






^^^^^


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

NikR_PE said:


> Oh I see. you are trying to bribe us with that recipe and cute chef.


----------



## DLD PE

@RBHeadge PE I'm changing my vote to @Will.I.Am PE until he points the gun away from me.  

Not enough evidence for me to vote for Lycee.  Cheby could be just as guilty but who knows.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Current Vote:

@LyceeFruit PE 3  (cheb, txj, jean)

@MEtoEE 1 (will)

@Will.I.Am PE 1 (#metoo)


----------



## DLD PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Current Vote:
> 
> @LyceeFruit PE 3  (cheb, txj, jean)
> 
> @MEtoEE 1 (will)
> 
> @Will.I.Am PE 1 (#metoo)


Who the heck is MeToo?


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

@RBHeadge PE i vote for @jean15paul_PE because cheating and lazy.


----------



## txjennah PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> View attachment 15840


Your puppy is suuuuuuper cute but yeah, I am gonna keep my vote.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

txjennah PE said:


> Your puppy is suuuuuuper cute but yeah, I am gonna keep my vote.


----------



## txjennah PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> View attachment 15843


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

NikR_PE said:


> Oh I see. you are trying to bribe us with that recipe and cute chef.


More like snooze chef...I'll be here all day.

Also, Miss Moo's paws are freakishly clean. My dogs are both dirtballs after our recent rains.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> @RBHeadge PE i vote for @jean15paul_PE because cheating and lazy.


lazy 
cheating


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> lazy
> cheating


copying answers = cheating. collusion. whatevs! you're violating the examinee code!


----------



## JayKay PE




----------



## blybrook PE




----------



## NikR_PE

@RBHeadge PE




@LyceeFruit PE


----------



## User1

@LyceeFruit PE are you mafia? why is everybody voting for you?


----------



## NikR_PE

tj_PE said:


> @LyceeFruit PE are you mafia? why is everybody voting for you?






NikR_PE said:


> First round vote: @ChebyshevII PE &amp; @LyceeFruit PEvoted the same to kill @squaretaper LIT AF PE.
> 
> Second round, @ChebyshevII PE &amp; @LyceeFruit PE both voted to kill @_TheDude_
> 
> Who are you two gonna vote for today. That way we know they are townie


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

tj_PE said:


> @LyceeFruit PE are you mafia? why is everybody voting for you?


I'm not mafia. Everyone is just mean, trying to get my results invalidated!


----------



## Roarbark

blybrook PE said:


>


----------



## DLD PE

So far I'm looking for any kind of proof or reasoning why people are voting.  So far not seeing anything other than random guessing.

Isn't one of you supposed to be a cop?  Has anyone been investigated?


----------



## NikR_PE

MEtoEE said:


> So far I'm looking for any kind of proof or reasoning why people are voting.  So far not seeing anything other than random guessing.
> 
> Isn't one of you supposed to be a cop?  Has anyone been investigated?


Didn't you also vote with Lycee and Cheby on Monday. Hmmmm. interesting.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> copying answers = cheating. collusion. whatevs! you're violating the examinee code!


I didn't copy answers. I just borrowed a friend's study guide.


----------



## DLD PE

NikR_PE said:


> Didn't you also vote with Lycee and Cheby on Monday. Hmmmm. interesting.


I vote with the townies.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

MEtoEE said:


> I vote with the townies.


How do you know they are townies?


----------



## DLD PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> How do you know they are townies?


Well they haven't done anything to indicate otherwise.


----------



## NikR_PE

Townies, i think we just found our 3rd mafia


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

@RBHeadge PE I retract my vote for @LyceeFruit PE and vote instead for @MEtoEE. He's making too much noise during the exam.


----------



## DLD PE

I was just asking where everyone was getting there ideas, and if anyone had been investigated by the cop.

No need to get all pissy...sheesh.


----------



## Roarbark

@RBHeadge PE




@MEtoEE


----------



## DLD PE

Btw the NCEES has replied back and says it can audit my exam and manually check it against the scantron for a $100 fee.  However they state never in their history has an audit caused an exam score to change from "fail" to "pass".


----------



## DLD PE

Will.I.Am PE said:


> @RBHeadge PE
> 
> @MEtoEE
> 
> View attachment 15839


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Current Vote:

@LyceeFruit PE 3  (txj, jean, nikr)

@MEtoEE 3 (will, cheb, roar)

@Will.I.Am PE 1 (#metoo)


----------



## RBHeadge PE

MEtoEE said:


> Btw the NCEES has replied back and says it can audit my exam and manually check it against the scantron for a $100 fee.  However they state never in their history has an audit caused an exam score to change from "fail" to "pass".


So I don't know if this is "in game" or not, but if its IRL I *strongly recommend *you should save your money on the rescore and start studying for the next exam.

NCEES states that they've never had a change due to a manual scoring. I'm strongly inclined to believe them. We've heard one anecdotal case of when it happened and it a was a 'i know a guy who knows a guy who twenty years ago... blah blah blah'.


----------



## DLD PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> So I don't know if this is "in game" or not, but if its IRL I *strongly recommend *you should save your money on the rescore and start studying for the next exam.
> 
> NCEES states that they've never had a change due to a manual scoring. I'm strongly inclined to believe them. We've heard one anecdotal case of when it happened and it a was a 'i know a guy who knows a guy who twenty years ago... blah blah blah'.


I thought we were all (except the trolls) examinees here?  You guys are taking what I say WAY to seriously lol.


----------



## DLD PE

Apparently I'm not going to get my results anytime soon, so I've decided to just start studying again.

You guys who are voting for me have got the wrong guy.  But that's ok, I forgive you, for you know not what you do.

In the future, please look deep into your hearts before casting stones, and may he who is without sin cast the first stone.


----------



## DLD PE

NikR_PE said:


> Townies, i think we just found our 3rd mafia


You haven't found anything.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> So I don't know if this is "in game" or not, but if its IRL I *strongly recommend *you should save your money on the rescore and start studying for the next exam.
> 
> NCEES states that they've never had a change due to a manual scoring. I'm strongly inclined to believe them. We've heard one anecdotal case of when it happened and it a was a 'i know a guy who knows a guy who twenty years ago... blah blah blah'.


In real life... is this a real thing? You can pay NCEES to have your exam manually scored?

Is it like the NFL, just don't bother challenging pass interference.


----------



## DLD PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> In real life... is this a real thing? You can pay NCEES to have your exam manually scored?
> 
> Is it like the NFL, just don't bother challenging pass interference.


Yes this is a real thing and NO, I haven't and am NOT doing it lol.  I just mentioned it to play along with the theme.  And it's obviously not worth pursuing as RBHedge mentioned.

Also I'm not a troll (mafia) so you guys need to vote for someone else.


----------



## User1

vote me! vote me!


----------



## DLD PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> Is it like the NFL, just don't bother challenging pass interference.


That only applies in New Orleans...oh wait.


----------



## DLD PE

tj_PE said:


> vote me! vote me!


Ok, but why? lol


----------



## Roarbark

MEtoEE said:


> You haven't found anything.
> 
> View attachment 15848


----------



## DLD PE

So in this game it appears if you beg to be voted, that may make you safe, but if you question other people's reasonings and insist you aren't a troll (mafia), then you'll get voted.  Do I have that right?


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Can all the people who are not mafia please DM me, so we can vote to lynch the mafia?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

jean15paul_PE said:


> Can all the people who are not mafia please DM me, so we can vote to lynch the mafia?


Why bother DM'ing? I'm not mafia.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

MEtoEE said:


> So in this game it appears if you beg to be voted, that may make you safe, but if you question other people's reasonings and insist you aren't a troll (mafia), then you'll get voted.  Do I have that right?


----------



## leggo PE

I'm not mafia!!


----------



## DLD PE

@RBHeadge PE I change my vote to @tj_PE since she asked lol.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

This is such a juicy round.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Will.I.Am PE said:


> View attachment 15851


PERFECT!


----------



## chart94 PE




----------



## LyceeFruit PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Current Vote:
> 
> @LyceeFruit PE 3  (txj, jean, nikr)
> 
> @MEtoEE 3 (will, cheb, roar)
> 
> @Will.I.Am PE 1 (#metoo)


You forgot my vote for @jean15paul_PE


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Current Vote:

@LyceeFruit PE 3  (txj, jean, nikr)

@MEtoEE 3 (will, cheb, roar)

@Will.I.Am PE 1 (#metoo)

@jean15paul_PE 1 (lycee)


----------



## JayKay PE




----------



## DLD PE

Rock paper scissors lizard Spock!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Time



MEtoEE said:


> Rock paper scissors lizard Spock!


Can @MEtoEE and @LyceeFruit PE please PM me 10 rounds of rock paper scissors.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Time
> 
> Can @MEtoEE and @LyceeFruit PE please PM me 10 rounds of rock paper scissors.


Done


----------



## txjennah PE

I eat dinner and play with my dog, and this is what I miss?!


----------



## DLD PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> Done


Done


----------



## JayKay PE




----------



## chart94 PE




----------



## RBHeadge PE

A third week has passed since the exam. The Spam thread is now 6,012 posts long; the vets aren't posting as much but the new guys are picking up the slack. Full 750 posts came in a 40 min period during a "spam to 5.5k" marathon. Most of the excitement came when @blybrook PE discussed his innovative mulching technique. Another highlight came when @MEtoEE started a  game of replace a _Spaceballs _quote wtih spam game. 

The WTTS thread is on page 15, at the begining of the week everyone was in stage 2. And then some GUEST account brought up the whole "try to register for the next Pe exam to see if you failed hack". Fully half the forum believe that nonsense and most people went stage four. Astley and Ke$ha at Neices Online Chat spent all day telling people it wasn't true. Neices demanded a sacrifice. The examinees voted and it came down to a tie between @MEtoEE and @LyceeFruit PE.

Rock Paper Scissors Time

@MEtoEE



> P
> 
> *R*
> 
> *P*
> 
> P
> 
> S
> 
> R
> 
> S
> 
> P
> 
> R
> 
> S




@LyceeFruit PE



> 1. 🗞
> 
> 2.
> 
> 3.
> 
> 4.
> 
> 5.
> 
> 6.
> 
> 7.
> 
> 8.
> 
> 9.
> 
> 10.




 The town picked the right person.  @LyceeFruit PE was behind the trolling and used a burner account.  But she did not have her scores invalidated by Neices since there was nothing to invalidate. She passed the previous administration.

The remaining players are:

@jean15paul_PE @Roarbark @ChebyshevII PE  @chart94 @MEtoEE @Will.I.Am PE @txjennah PE @NikR_PE


----------



## Roarbark




----------



## txjennah PE

FINALLY


----------



## txjennah PE

Astley and Ke$ha LMAO @RBHeadge PE


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Well at least it wasnt a woodchipper


----------



## RBHeadge PE

txjennah PE said:


> Astley and Ke$ha LMAO @RBHeadge PE


:thankyou:

I said that this was going to be fan service with lots of callbacks.



LyceeFruit PE said:


> Well at least it wasnt a woodchipper


You're alive and still a PE.  Life's good.


----------



## Roarbark

RBHeadge PE said:


> Astley and Ke$ha


----------



## DLD PE

Yes!  Justice is served!  We finally caught a troll!


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

txjennah PE said:


> Astley and Ke$ha LMAO @RBHeadge PE






RBHeadge PE said:


> :thankyou:
> 
> I said that this was going to be fan service with lots of callbacks.
> 
> ...


Can someone fill us noobs in?


----------



## chart94 PE




----------



## RBHeadge PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> Can someone fill us noobs in?


Towards the end of the wait period people use the online chat feature to pester and harass NCEES. Two of the unfortunate souls tasked with that unenviable work are Ashlei and Keisha.

People posts screenshots of those "conversations" in the WTTS all the time.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

@jean15paul_PE had a long hard day at work. He was looking forward to going home, kicking up his feet and furiously complaining online about how the refs missed a PI call... AGAIN! But first he had to check his snail mail. He was surprised to find his mailbox overflowing - it was one flyer after another for exam study guides, online and in-person exam study courses. There wasn't a single letter for PDH courses or forms to join ASCE.

The remaining players are:

 @Roarbark @ChebyshevII PE  @chart94 @MEtoEE @Will.I.Am PE @txjennah PE @NikR_PE


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Trolls, nnoooooo!


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

deleted... wonky upload

Will someone be avenging my death anytime soon?


----------



## NikR_PE

Since #metoo was trying to protect lycee so much yesterday.

@RBHeadge PE 




@MEtoEE


----------



## txjennah PE

Agree with @NikR_PE. @RBHeadge PE I vote for @MEtoEE


----------



## DLD PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> deleted... wonky upload
> 
> Will someone be avenging my death anytime soon?


I'll do what I can, but everyone seems to be after me now lol.


----------



## DLD PE

NikR_PE said:


> Since #metoo was trying to protect lycee so much yesterday.
> 
> @RBHeadge PE
> 
> View attachment 15859
> 
> 
> @MEtoEE


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

@RBHeadge PE I vote @MEtoEE


----------



## DLD PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> @RBHeadge PE I vote @MEtoEE


----------



## DLD PE

@RBHeadge PE I vote for @NikR_PE


----------



## NikR_PE

MEtoEE said:


> View attachment 15860


----------



## DLD PE

NikR_PE said:


> View attachment 15862


NikR_PE:  "Since #metoo was trying to protect lycee so much yesterday."

Yeah I'm sure this looks like someone trying to protect @LyceeFruit PE


----------



## DLD PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> @RBHeadge PE I vote @MEtoEE


----------



## JayKay PE




----------



## txjennah PE

How many times did @MEtoEE vote yesterday? I remember a vote for @tj_PE at some point.  If he waited until the end to vote for lycee, then that doesn't say much, just a mafioso not wanting to look suspicious.


----------



## User1

he jokingly voted for me because i said to - idk that i would read into that? :dunno:


----------



## NikR_PE

tj_PE said:


> he jokingly voted for me because i said to - idk that i would read into that? :dunno:


I too thought that was just a joke.


----------



## txjennah PE

tj_PE said:


> he jokingly voted for me because i said to - idk that i would read into that? :dunno:


Yeah but usually the joke votes read to me as someone who is mafia and just not gaf anymore about getting voted off


----------



## txjennah PE

I mean, when I was mafia last round, I think at one point I voted "for everyone!!!!" hahahaha


----------



## NikR_PE

My initial vote for @MEtoEE was just a test. 

This round I am voting got someone who initially voted with Lycee to vote out 2 townies and also who changed their vote last minute from lycee to #metoo to cause a tie.

@RBHeadge PE I change my vote to @ChebyshevII PE


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NikR_PE said:


> My initial vote for @MEtoEE was just a test.
> 
> This round I am voting got someone who initially voted with Lycee to vote out 2 townies and also who changed their vote last minute from lycee to #metoo to cause a tie.
> 
> @RBHeadge PE I change my vote to @ChebyshevII PE


For the record, that was completely coincidental. I had a hunch about @LyceeFruit PE, but then I also had a hunch about @MEtoEE, so I decided to try that out.

I'm not a troll.


----------



## NikR_PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> For the record, that was completely coincidental. I had a hunch about @LyceeFruit PE, but then I also had a hunch about @MEtoEE, so I decided to try that out.
> 
> I'm not a troll.





is this how it unfolded?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Current Tally:

@MEtoEE 2 (txj, cheb)

@NikR_PE 1 (metoee)

@ChebyshevII PE 1 (nikr)


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Current Tally:
> 
> @MEtoEE 2 (txj, cheb)
> 
> @NikR_PE 1 (metoee)
> 
> @ChebyshevII PE 1 (nikr)


I support 2 of these 3 votes, but I'm too busy taking a prep class to vote for examinees now. 

.... or something something on theme.


----------



## JayKay PE




----------



## NikR_PE

JayKay PE said:


>


----------



## RBHeadge PE

NikR_PE said:


> JayKay PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 15869
Click to expand...

At least I'm not the only one having trouble keeping to the new year's resolution.


----------



## NikR_PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> At least I'm not the only one having trouble keeping to the new year's resolution.


Your new years resolution was to not eat cake. At least I set realistic goals for myself. No cake one day a week.


----------



## Roarbark

JayKay PE said:


>


----------



## blybrook PE

ALL of your test results!


----------



## Roarbark

blybrook PE said:


> ALL of your test results!


----------



## Roarbark

.................


----------



## DLD PE




----------



## Will.I.Am PE

blybrook PE said:


> ALL of your test results!


----------



## Roarbark

@RBHeadge PE








@MEtoEE


----------



## blybrook PE




----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

blybrook PE said:


>


Honorary town drunk right here


----------



## DLD PE

Roarbark said:


> @RBHeadge PE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @MEtoEE


@Roarbark wtf?!?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Current Tally:

@MEtoEE 3 (txj, cheb, roar)

@NikR_PE 1 (metoee)

@ChebyshevII PE 1 (nikr)

Something came up, and I wont have time to write a narrative by 900. I'll still call "time" but the story might be delayed up to an hour.


----------



## DLD PE




----------



## RBHeadge PE

time


----------



## RBHeadge PE

It's been four weeks since the exam. The spam thread is approaching 10k and there is finally a solid cadre of newbs adding to the post count. It may look like we're on pace for a release of 12 weeks (16 in Pennsylvania), but the spam rate is definitely up and the results may come out in another 2-3 weeks! Speaking of increased posting, the WTTS thread is really bustling and is up to 30 pages. There was a really vivid discussion over cut scores and how the triplicate question on the Material Science exam might be graded.

But the biggest of the excitement of the week came on Wednesday when JerseyMatt_PE announced that he heard from his coworker who's on the Garden State Engineer Board that there was a issue with the pencils. Apparently Neices accidentally ordered No. 3 pencil lead instead of No. 2 pencil lead for their pencils. And now none of the scantrons are reading the answer sheets. Apparently Neices is going to meet the following week to determine if they should do a manual rescore of all 15k exams, fail everyone, or have everyone retest during the next administration. This caused serious alarm among all of the examinees. Kimmberly was copy pasting the same response of "Chill the f$Uk out everyone. The scantrons are working fine. The results will be released to the State Board in 8-10 weeks" for days.

Neices demanded blood.

The forum voted to sacrifice @MEtoEE. And they found the right guy, @MEtoEE was a troll using a burner account.

The remaining players are:

 @Roarbark   @ChebyshevII PE  @chart94   @Will.I.Am PE   @txjennah PE   @NikR_PE


----------



## chart94 PE




----------



## DLD PE




----------



## Roarbark

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

&amp;&amp;&amp;



RBHeadge PE said:


> Apparently Neices is going to meet the following week to determine if they should.....fail everyone...


^^^^^


----------



## DLD PE

Roarbark said:


>


NCEES can do anything.

I knew someone who went to their HQ in South Carolina.  She paid $100 to have her exam audited.  They told her she was not allowed into the building because no one is allowed to see their exam, whether or not it is audited.  They told her to leave the site and not look back.

She left to get in her car to drive home, but before she got into the car she looked back, and she turned into a pillar of salt.

Don't look back.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Oops. Forgot to change my vote.

oh well. It worked out well.


----------



## chart94 PE




----------



## JayKay PE




----------



## RBHeadge PE

@chart94






The remaining players are:

 @Roarbark   @ChebyshevII PE    @Will.I.Am PE   @txjennah PE   @NikR_PE

Shuold the need arise, how do we feel about playing over the weekend?


----------



## SaltySteve PE

MEtoEE said:


> View attachment 15881


I knew it!!!! Good game though.


----------



## JayKay PE

_TheDude_ said:


> I knew it!!!! Good game though.


----------



## DLD PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Oops. Forgot to change my vote.
> 
> oh well. It worked out well.


 lol


----------



## JayKay PE




----------



## txjennah PE

@RBHeadge PE I'm good with playing into the weekend as long as you are!  Otherwise can wait until Monday.


----------



## NikR_PE

txjennah PE said:


> @RBHeadge PE I'm good with playing into the weekend as long as you are!  Otherwise can wait until Monday.


Same @RBHeadge PE


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

txjennah PE said:


> @RBHeadge PE I'm good with playing into the weekend as long as you are!  Otherwise can wait until Monday.


Tritto (as in, “ditto,” but thirded)


----------



## DLD PE

Looks like I'll be studying  lol

Go Titans!


----------



## leggo PE

I KNEW IT! @MEtoEE


----------



## txjennah PE

@RBHeadge PE I vote for @Roarbark


----------



## JayKay PE




----------



## Roarbark

txjennah PE said:


> @RBHeadge PE I'm good with playing into the weekend as long as you are!  Otherwise can wait until Monday.






,


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

My ghostly intuition is telling me yall should vote for @ChebyshevII PE


----------



## JayKay PE




----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

jean15paul_PE said:


> My ghostly intuition is telling me yall should vote for @ChebyshevII PE


Better get your intuition checked...


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

@RBHeadge PE I vote @Roarbark unless other information pops up.


----------



## Roarbark

@RBHeadge PE




@ChebyshevII PE


----------



## chart94 PE

Well damn. I tried lol


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

hm. 
@Roarbark ... suspicious


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Current vote:

@Roarbark 2 (txjen, cheb)

@ChebyshevII PE 1 (roar)

Much like last night, I will call time at 9. But the narrative will follow later in the night.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

@RBHeadge PE




@ChebyshevII PE


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Not Mafia, guys.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

@ChebyshevII PE and @Roarbark should probably presend me their rock paper scissors picks


----------



## NikR_PE

Sticking with my gut. @RBHeadge PE i vote for @Roarbark


----------



## Roarbark




----------



## RBHeadge PE

Time


----------



## Roarbark




----------



## Roarbark




----------



## Roarbark




----------



## txjennah PE

Everyone here is freaking out because it’s in the mid 50s and raining...to me it feels like the winter weather I’m used to, haha


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Six weeks have passed since the exam. 42 long agonizing days. The spam thread surpassed 15k. @squaretaper LIT AF PE had the most topp posts; @Chattaneer PE insulted @matt267 PE the most times, and @Will.I.Am PE got the 15kth post.

The WTTS thread it at page 85. The natives got so angry that on Day 41 the vets got scared off for a few hours due to the vitriol. The isn't a new cut score meeting so no one knows what is causing the delay. People assume that Nieces wants another sacrifice. They held a vote between @ChebyshevII PE and @Roarbark, with @Roarbark receiving the most votes.

@Roarbark was a troll with a burner account.

The winning players are

 @ChebyshevII PE    @Will.I.Am PE   @txjennah PE   @NikR_PE

A few hours later, by shear coincidence, the results are released. And all four learned that passed the exam. @Roarbark @LyceeFruit PE and @MEtoEE were the first to congratulate them on passing, and invited them to stick around to "welcome" the next class of examinees to the board.

The forum admin was @JayKay PE

The *ONLY REAL *meme poster was @Roarbark. Everyone else was just pretending.

The vigilant was @_TheDude_

There was no lawyer. But I had to make people think that there could be one for game balance reasons.

I kept some notes on my thoughts and reactions to some of the in game moves. Some of the actions this round and my reactions were kinda funny to me, so I'll share them on Monday when I'm back in the office.

We didn't get a chance to properly test the vigilante role since he died right before he was allowed to nightkill.

We'll need to have a discussion on the town drunk role. I'm not sure if it was successful or not? There were certainly some fun moments. But I wasn't expecting a third of the group to keep it up all game. It probably could work the as a game effecting role in the future, but it has the potential to get annoying too.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Roarbark said:


> View attachment 15895
> View attachment 15896


78 F? It was 20 F here a couple days ago.

I bet you guys were wearing the same heavy coat that I was.


----------



## txjennah PE

Yayyy phew! Good round all. Definitely tricky.

I have mixed feelings about the town drunk role. I’m glad we tested  it and it was certainly entertaining, but I feel like the board will devolve to videos and memes in a couple of games as everyone adopts it as a strategy.


----------



## chart94 PE

txjennah PE said:


> Yayyy phew! Good round all. Definitely tricky.
> 
> I have mixed feelings about the town drunk role. I’m glad we tested  it and it was certainly entertaining, but I feel like the board will devolve to videos and memes in a couple of games as everyone adopts it as a strategy.


Agreed. Even though I was one that was abusing it lol for sure need some limits


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

txjennah PE said:


> Yayyy phew! Good round all. Definitely tricky.
> 
> I have mixed feelings about the town drunk role. I’m glad we tested  it and it was certainly entertaining, but I feel like the board will devolve to videos and memes in a couple of games as everyone adopts it as a strategy.


Maybe alternate between mod and trad styles? ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## Roarbark

It was fun but mildly frustrating/interesting dynamic for me. I think it has a place, but yeah having majority of the crew "acting" drunk made it a shitshow of sorts. My condition is not a joke!

@RBHeadge PE I totally thought you were making a joke on the stress/alcoholic tendencies of testtakers, by making half the group drunkies. Gg all.

Edit: ahhhhh, words. Sweet normal words.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Roarbark said:


> @RBHeadge PE I totally thought you were making a joke on the stress/alcoholic tendencies of testtakers, by making half the group drunkies. Gg all.


No, I'm usually not that deep with my symbolism. it was just beta testing gameplay.

I intentionally made it only one person, and gave the role no ability to effect gameplay because I wanted to see how the role-player and other players would react to it. I thought _maybe_ one person would fake it. I figured the assigned player would grow resentful. And that some other players would grow annoyed by all the memes.  The former didn't happen, but the latter two happened to a certain extent.

The town drunk did wind up effecting game play. At first @JayKay PE was picking her investigations based on who was acting "drunk", even though I told her (and everyone else) that the "drunk" role doesn't show up in an investigation - it was purely cosmetic. She targeted @Roarbark first and we know how that worked out.


----------



## txjennah PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> No, I'm usually not that deep with my symbolism. it was just beta testing gameplay.
> 
> I intentionally made it only one person, and gave the role no ability to effect gameplay because I wanted to see how the role-player and other players would react to it. I thought _maybe_ one person would fake it. I figured the assigned player would grow resentful. And that some other players would grow annoyed by all the memes.  The former didn't happen, but the latter two happened to a certain extent.
> 
> The town drunk did wind up effecting game play. At first @JayKay PE was picking her investigations based on who was acting "drunk", even though I told her (and everyone else) that the "drunk" role doesn't show up in an investigation - it was purely cosmetic. She targeted @Roarbark first and we know how that worked out.


Great modding btw, I enjoyed the fan service and thought the ending was actually really sweet.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

chart94 said:


> Agreed. Even though I was one that was abusing it lol for sure need some limits


Agreed.  I started doing it just for fun, but then realized I couldn't come clean without seeming disingenuous, and bringing suspicion upon myself... I agree that it was an interesting beta test.


----------



## DLD PE

Great modding/writing.  Thoroughly enjoyed playing.  Great way to break up the studying now and then.  Feel bad for @LyceeFruit PE and @Roarbark for letting them down  lol.


----------



## Roarbark

MEtoEE said:


> Great modding/writing.  Thoroughly enjoyed playing.  Great way to break up the studying now and then.  Feel bad for @LyceeFruit PE and @Roarbark for letting them down  lol.


Letting us down? What are you talking about? It's all part of the game  . We learn as we go, and also add to our "rules of Mafia list" (too lazy to find the rest of it)

# N+1. Anyone who acts drunk is mafia. Especially if it's Roarbark.


----------



## JayKay PE

Huh, was there a specific reason the lawyer role was omitted this last round, @RBHeadge PE?  I didn't know that the main roles could be excluded (doctor, cop, maybe a reduction in mafia)?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Really only the townie, mafia, and _maybe_ an investigative role (ie cop) are needed. Everything else is optional.

I was tweaking things for game balance and game management. The vigilante had a lot of potential to wreck things, usually in favor of the town, so I did a couple things (removal of doc and timing of investigation that tilted towards the mafia. In hindsight it didn't matter this round...

We've done over ten rounds of this game, and the doctor only saved someone once. Depending on who you think won the third round, that "save" either won it for the town, or didn't matter. But there was another round where the inclusion of the doctor role actually lost the game for the town since @ChebyshevII PE somehow convinced everyone that he was the doctor event though he was mafia.

I had to keep the appearance of the doctor role for game balance reasons though. There still needed to be some uncertainty in the cops investigation (mafia or doc), hence why I kept the role officially in the game. I should note that I read that the vigilante and town drunk are a "normal townsperson" role.

I also removed the doctor for game management reasons. There were a lot of special characters this round, and even more people faking it, and the marginal benefit of having another (mostly lame) special character wasn't worth the added effort to play and manage it - especially since its not fun to play and its difficult to factor into game analysis.

In the scheme of things, all these added roles and tweaks were OBE as the game played out as normally and none of the new stuff took place. I don't consider the extra gifs as game effecting.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Below are my real time thoughts as the game progressed. It was written in shorthand and I didn't edit it much

Assigning roles:

ahh geez, I hope roar is okay with being maf and drunk. Maybe I should just give it to jean since he wants it. Obv decided against it and kept it rando

I can’t see many people wanting to play the drunk

Day 1

Hfs, why are thee (now four) people playing the drunk! Is they going to keep it up?

(got PMs from roar and jk) I totally made the drunk not game effecting, why are jk and roar treating this like it matters?

(when jk investigates roar) Oh wow, the drunk is actually going to effect the game. Tote didn’t see this happening

Day 2

Why is cheb voting with the maf? Did he get recruited or is he a useful idiot?

Why is jk revealing herself. Wtf. She’s totes dead tonight

Maf needs to hide their votes better and alliances better. Between jk and public forum stuff, the examinees easily have enough to figure out all three mafia. Mate in 3

(And jk is investigating spicket), this just got more interesting, he can kill tonight.

(maf wants to nightkill txj) Why are the maf taking out txj? Jk admitted to being the cop?! Wtf?

(vote is almost looking like a tie) – hmmm, this could get interesting.

(dude preorderes kill on metoee). Mate in 2

vote ties up – ah sht gotta rewrite stuff

jk investigates will. …so much for entering the endgame

dude loses rps, game just got a lot longer

(maf switches nightnill to will) WTF? Why aren't they taking out the cop?

(dude posts spreadsheet). I wonder if anyone will notice cheb/lycee  thing? The metoee/roar and metoee/lycee connections aren’t quite as well documented in the sheet as I would expect. At least the cop is alive

(maf switches to jk.) And the town is now royally f’d

Day 3

morning - and we're back to a normal round of mafia. So much for beta testing things

Notices cheb/lycee. Lycee dogpile ensues – town might pull this off. They’ll get her and maybe roar. Not sure if they’ll pick up on metoee?

Metoee sacrifices lycee – writing her off (!)

Will votes for metooee. (!!) Has he figured it out? What did jk tell him. Did he talk with dude?

Metoee changes to will. Rookie mistake Ugh, totally revealed yourself again.

(game tied between two maf) I wonder if they'll voluntarily sac one of themselves via PM or RPS? smart move is to oust metoee. nope they keep it rando

Day 4

The town may or may not know everything by now. This feels like mate in max 3 depending on if roar makes people think cheb is mafia.

Day 5

see day 4

Am I going to have to do a third RPS?

nope, theres the tiebreaker for roar

gg


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

RBHeadge PE said:


> Why is cheb voting with the maf? Did he get recruited or is he a useful idiot?


I wouldn’t put it in quite those words, but...definitely the latter.


----------



## txjennah PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Below are my real time thoughts as the game progressed. It was written in shorthand and I didn't edit it much
> 
> Assigning roles:
> 
> ahh geez, I hope roar is okay with being maf and drunk. Maybe I should just give it to jean since he wants it. Obv decided against it and kept it rando
> 
> I can’t see many people wanting to play the drunk
> 
> Day 1
> 
> Hfs, why are thee (now four) people playing the drunk! Is they going to keep it up?
> 
> (got PMs from roar and jk) I totally made the drunk not game effecting, why are jk and roar treating this like it matters?
> 
> (when jk investigates roar) Oh wow, the drunk is actually going to effect the game. Tote didn’t see this happening
> 
> Day 2
> 
> Why is cheb voting with the maf? Did he get recruited or is he a useful idiot?
> 
> Why is jk revealing herself. Wtf. She’s totes dead tonight
> 
> Maf needs to hide their votes better and alliances better. Between jk and public forum stuff, the examinees easily have enough to figure out all three mafia. Mate in 3
> 
> (And jk is investigating spicket), this just got more interesting, he can kill tonight.
> 
> (maf wants to nightkill txj) Why are the maf taking out txj? Jk admitted to being the cop?! Wtf?
> 
> (vote is almost looking like a tie) – hmmm, this could get interesting.
> 
> (dude preorderes kill on metoee). Mate in 2
> 
> vote ties up – ah sht gotta rewrite stuff
> 
> jk investigates will. …so much for entering the endgame
> 
> dude loses rps, game just got a lot longer
> 
> (maf switches nightnill to will) WTF? Why aren't they taking out the cop?
> 
> (dude posts spreadsheet). I wonder if anyone will notice cheb/lycee  thing? The metoee/roar and metoee/lycee connections aren’t quite as well documented in the sheet as I would expect. At least the cop is alive
> 
> (maf switches to jk.) And the town is now royally f’d
> 
> Day 3
> 
> morning - and we're back to a normal round of mafia. So much for beta testing things
> 
> Notices cheb/lycee. Lycee dogpile ensues – town might pull this off. They’ll get her and maybe roar. Not sure if they’ll pick up on metoee?
> 
> Metoee sacrifices lycee – writing her off (!)
> 
> Will votes for metooee. (!!) Has he figured it out? What did jk tell him. Did he talk with dude?
> 
> Metoee changes to will. Rookie mistake Ugh, totally revealed yourself again.
> 
> (game tied between two maf) I wonder if they'll voluntarily sac one of themselves via PM or RPS? smart move is to oust metoee. nope they keep it rando
> 
> Day 4
> 
> The town may or may not know everything by now. This feels like mate in max 3 depending on if roar makes people think cheb is mafia.
> 
> Day 5
> 
> see day 4
> 
> Am I going to have to do a third RPS?
> 
> nope, theres the tiebreaker for roar
> 
> gg


Aw man! I'm glad I didn't get killed off night 2!  

I did get some very useful info from jaykay before she was killed off and stopped playing.  lycee was pretty easy to figure out as mafia.  MetooEE was suspicious for sure. I prob would not have guessed Roar without ~intel~


----------



## RBHeadge PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> I wouldn’t put it in quite those words, but...definitely the latter.


Sorry, I was using counter-intelligence terminology


----------



## MadamPirate PE

I was a little sad I got nightkilled so early, but this was at least an entertaining game to watch. I personally am not a fan of the town drunk role, but it did make things hilarious.


----------



## DLD PE

Totally agree. Yes, I cost us on Day 3 and we never recovered.


----------



## DLD PE

Roarbark said:


> Letting us down? What are you talking about? It's all part of the game  . We learn as we go, and also add to our "rules of Mafia list" (too lazy to find the rest of it)
> 
> # N+1. Anyone who acts drunk is mafia. Especially if it's Roarbark.


I was talking about Day 3 when I talked to much and I feel like I cost us the game on Day 3. We never recovered after that.  Hey but yeah I really enjoyed the game.  

On study nights, I would take a break every hour and check on things.  It was a nice way to break up the evening.  I enjoyed playing the mafia role.  

I think it's good to experiment with different roles (doctor, vigilante, lawyer, cop, drunk etc.)  

Everyone please include me in future games.


----------



## DLD PE

txjennah PE said:


> Aw man! I'm glad I didn't get killed off night 2!
> 
> I did get some very useful info from jaykay before she was killed off and stopped playing.  lycee was pretty easy to figure out as mafia.  MetooEE was suspicious for sure. I prob would not have guessed Roar without ~intel~


So @LyceeFruit PE was pretty quiet (she's been partying every night since passing the PE lol) but easy to figure out?  How?  I was suspicious because I talked too much?  

Just trying to figure out a happy medium for whenever the next time I play.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> (maf switches to jk.) And the town is now royally f’d


I think this was actually an accident LOL



txjennah PE said:


> Aw man! I'm glad I didn't get killed off night 2!
> 
> I did get some very useful info from jaykay before she was killed off and stopped playing.  lycee was pretty easy to figure out as mafia.  MetooEE was suspicious for sure. I prob would not have guessed Roar without ~intel~


how was i easy to pick off being maf?


----------



## txjennah PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> I think this was actually an accident LOL
> 
> how was i easy to pick off being maf?


Your voting record was the biggest giveaway. Then posting a pic of your adorable dog when we accused you of being mafia. LOL


----------



## MadamPirate PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> I think this was actually an accident LOL
> 
> how was i easy to pick off being maf?


Is it because I suggested you needed to be woodchippered and then got nightkilled?


----------



## txjennah PE

MEtoEE said:


> I was talking about Day 3 when I talked to much and I feel like I cost us the game on Day 3. We never recovered after that.  Hey but yeah I really enjoyed the game.
> 
> On study nights, I would take a break every hour and check on things.  It was a nice way to break up the evening.  I enjoyed playing the mafia role.
> 
> I think it's good to experiment with different roles (doctor, vigilante, lawyer, cop, drunk etc.)
> 
> Everyone please include me in future games.


This game is hard! Everyone seems suspicious. I second guess everything I do and say, esp as mafia!  But it's a lot of fun.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

MadamPirate PE said:


> Is it because I suggested you needed to be woodchippered and then got nightkilled?


if you were night 1, we just picked someone at random. but one of our night votes was a misunderstanding and we killed off the wrong person lol


----------



## txjennah PE

MadamPirate PE said:


> Is it because I suggested you needed to be woodchippered and then got nightkilled?


Actually yeah, that was the first thing that clued me in!


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

txjennah PE said:


> Your voting record was the biggest giveaway. Then posting a pic of your adorable dog when we accused you of being mafia. LOL


i honestly pick people at random.

i'm awful at this games.

@MEtoEE &amp; @Roarbark were waaaay more into it than i was lol


----------



## DLD PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> I think this was actually an accident LOL
> 
> how was i easy to pick off being maf?


Agree.  I don't see how Lycee made it easy to get picked off.  In fact, I was kicking myself for not letting her win the rock paper scissors game because Lycee and Roar would have had a better chance without me.  I dunno, maybe we were already doomed by then.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

I had the benefit of omniscience this round, but here's how things looks from my end:

1) cheb/lycee joint voting and voting off townies on two days was a big tipoff that one or both were mafia.

2) all the afortmentioned metoee actions

3) metoee aggressively defended lycee and roar with the same intensity/tactics that he defended himself during the game. Didn't do that for other players. Establishes connections between the three

roar looked to be the least mafia of the three. He hid himself and voted well, if not for jk's immediate investigation and 3) above, he could have "greyed" his way into the later rounds.

The game looked like "mate in 3" by midday on day two. The town made some unforced errors that extended it another day.


----------



## txjennah PE

MEtoEE said:


> Agree.  I don't see how Lycee made it easy to get picked off.  In fact, I was kicking myself for not letting her win the rock paper scissors game because Lycee and Roar would have had a better chance without me.  I dunno, maybe we were already doomed by then.


madam reminded me, the first thing that really clued me in was when she was killed off the night she voted for lycee.  Then I went back and viewed her voting records, etc.


----------



## txjennah PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> I had the benefit of omniscience this round, but here's how things looks from my end:
> 
> 1) cheb/lycee joint voting and voting off townies on two days was a big tipoff that one or both were mafia.
> 
> 2) all the afortmentioned metoee actions
> 
> 3) metoee aggressively defended lycee and roar with the same intensity/tactics that he defended himself during the game. Didn't do that for other players. Establishes connections between the three
> 
> roar looked to be the least mafia of the three. He hid himself and voted well, if not for jk's immediate investigation and 3) above, he could have "greyed" his way into the later rounds.
> 
> The game looked like "mate in 3" by midday on day two. The town made some unforced errors that extended it another day.


Yeah, if I didn't get the intel I received from jaykay before she was killed off, roar wouldn't have even been on my radar.


----------



## DLD PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> if you were night 1, we just picked someone at random. but one of our night votes was a misunderstanding and we killed off the wrong person lol


That was me!  I had worked 40 straight problems and I couldn't think anymore.  @Roarbark told me who we were going to night kill and he mentioned you so instead of reading (like you're supposed to READ the entire problem!), his entire message, I voted for @MadamPirate PE so you were killed early by my incompetence lol!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Do we have any volunteers to mod the next game?

I'd prefer to play but I'm willing to do it - if only to actually to beta test the vigilante. I don't have a narrative prepared and don't really have the time to prepare one so any game I mod in the next few weeks would be pretty basic.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

MEtoEE said:


> That was me!  I had worked 40 straight problems and I couldn't think anymore.  @Roarbark told me who we were going to night kill and he mentioned you so instead of reading (like you're supposed to READ the entire problem!), his entire message, I voted for @MadamPirate PE so you were killed early by my incompetence lol!


Well I know who I'm voting for first, next game...


----------



## DLD PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> i honestly pick people at random.
> 
> i'm awful at this games.
> 
> @MEtoEE &amp; @Roarbark were waaaay more into it than i was lol


If anyone had seen the dialogue between me and @Roarbark you would think we were studying for the exam.

I was actually surprised a few people believed my NCEES story.  I wish I could be as convincing about my in-game comments.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Do we have any volunteers to mod the next game?
> 
> I'd prefer to play but I'm willing to do it - if only to actually to beta test the vigilante. I don't have a narrative prepared and don't really have the time to prepare one so any game I mod in the next few weeks would be pretty basic.


I'd be down to mod, but I might need a little hand holding before the game begins. Though my company christmas party is Friday, so if we ended up playing through then, it would be a LATE day kill.


----------



## DLD PE

How do you have a Christmas party in the middle of January?


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

MEtoEE said:


> How do you have a Christmas party in the middle of January?


our regional HQ has their holiday party soon - it was either last Friday or is this Friday?

idk, it's 4 hours away so i'm not going.

our party was mid-December *shrugs*


----------



## DLD PE

I vote @MadamPirate PE to mod, that way she won't revenge kill me the first day lol.


----------



## DLD PE

Everyone in our office is hung over today after the Titans victory.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

MEtoEE said:


> How do you have a Christmas party in the middle of January?


We decided to push it to January so we could spend the same amount of money but have a better party.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

MadamPirate PE said:


> I'd be down to mod, but I might need a little hand holding before the game begins. Though my company christmas party is Friday, so if we ended up playing through then, it would be a LATE day kill.


I could assist with pre-game instruction



MEtoEE said:


> How do you have a Christmas party in the middle of January?


It happens more often than you'd think. Usually it's because someone started planing so late that it couldn't get done before use/lose kicks in and few can attend.



MEtoEE said:


> I vote @MadamPirate PE to mod, that way she won't revenge kill me the first day lol.


Yes, but you're in-game death could be extra painful. Candy-canes anyone?



MadamPirate PE said:


> We decided to push it to January so we could spend the same amount of money but have a better party.


or this


----------



## MadamPirate PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> I could assist with pre-game instruction


Excellent.

Theme choices: Vampire LARP or knitting competition. I have ideas for both.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

MadamPirate PE said:


> Excellent.
> 
> Theme choices: Vampire LARP or knitting competition. I have ideas for both.


knitting because woodchippers shouldn't appear in that scenario!


----------



## txjennah PE

Knitting knitting knitting.


----------



## txjennah PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> knitting because woodchippers shouldn't appear in that scenario!


That's what you think...


----------



## MadamPirate PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> knitting because woodchippers shouldn't appear in that scenario!


I'm sure I can work a woodchipper in there, just for you.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

So who is in? @RBHeadge PE, @txjennah PE @LyceeFruit PE @MEtoEE, who else? Cast your vote for your theme choice when you join.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

txjennah PE said:


> That's what you think...


that's why i said "shouldn't" lol


----------



## User1

we too have a holiday party in january. cheaper, higher availability of participants, etc. 

only prob is "dry" january participants this year bc we're going wine tasting!


----------



## DLD PE

MadamPirate PE said:


> So who is in? @RBHeadge PE, @txjennah PE @LyceeFruit PE @MEtoEE, who else? Cast your vote for your theme choice when you join.


Game of Thrones.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

tj_PE said:


> only prob is "dry" january participants this year bc we're going wine tasting!


that would be one of the worst holiday party ideas i could imagine


----------



## RBHeadge PE

MadamPirate PE said:


> So who is in? @RBHeadge PE, @txjennah PE @LyceeFruit PE @MEtoEE, who else? Cast your vote for your theme choice when you join.


in, and prefer knitting over vampire larp.


----------



## User1

LyceeFruit PE said:


> that would be one of the worst holiday party ideas i could imagine


yeah it would not be ideal for bigger companies/with larger variety of preferences we all voted on this one though and no one blackballed it! we're taking a bus up to woodinville and then coming back to seattle for a nice dinner. last year we did a paint night. before, there's been casino night, cooking competition, glass blowing etc.


----------



## User1

I'm out again this week - leaving thursday AM to go throw my cousin a surprise birthday party. SHH don't tell her!


----------



## JayKay PE

tj_PE said:


> we too have a holiday party in january. cheaper, higher availability of participants, etc.
> 
> only prob is "dry" january participants this year bc we're going wine tasting!


I'm attempting a dry January this year, because a lot of people mentioned it at my gym.  I've already made it through one meetup without drinking, but it was miserable (the one bar didn't serve regular drinks, only alcohol/spirits?).  I have another meetup again on Friday and...I mean, I think I'm going to drink just to fit in if I can't get soda.

I'll be in this round, if someone wants.  I could mod in the next round or two, once I get my 'new' schedule in place, if anyone wants me to.  

As for last round, I had PMs going with around 4 or 5 different people.  Some knew I was the cop, some didn't, and some I 'combined' into one convo.  Lycee was one of the first suspects I had, since I PM'd them and they didn't respond.  I was messaging @txjennah PE through text and I think one of my first texts was something like, "I don't trust Roar or Lycee." I ignored me2, to be honest, since they were being fairly obvious about the alignment?  I 'revealed' myself the second day, hoping to push someones hand, but idk.  Playing the fake town drunk was fun, but that wasn't my original plan.  It was only after someone said that I was the town drunk is that I realized that I hadn't typed any text and that I technically could be the town drunk.  It actually made figuring out who was the 'real' drunk way easier since they were the only other player that had to follow the rules of no in-game text, but who could PM.


----------



## DLD PE

For New Years Eve we all went to Top Golf.  I think we spent over $250 on food/alcohol alone lol.


----------



## User1

MEtoEE said:


> For New Years Eve we all went to Top Golf.  I think we spent over $250 on food/alcohol alone lol.


how many people?


----------



## chart94 PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> knitting because woodchippers shouldn't appear in that scenario!


WOODCHIPPERS!!!!!

AND CANDY CANES!!!!


----------



## chart94 PE

MadamPirate PE said:


> So who is in? @RBHeadge PE, @txjennah PE @LyceeFruit PE @MEtoEE, who else? Cast your vote for your theme choice when you join.


Im in


----------



## JayKay PE

chart94 said:


> LyceeFruit PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> knitting because woodchippers shouldn't appear in that scenario!
> 
> 
> 
> WOODCHIPPERS!!!!!
> 
> AND CANDY CANES!!!!
Click to expand...

This seems like a challenge.  If so, I accept for whatever round I mod next.


----------



## DLD PE

tj_PE said:


> how many people?


12


----------



## User1

MEtoEE said:


> 12


i feel like you could have tried harder. that's only a little over 20 bucks a person!


----------



## DLD PE

tj_PE said:


> i feel like you could have tried harder. that's only a little over 20 bucks a person!


I know.  That sounds off.  I either have the person count off or the spending amount off.  I only had one drink though.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

MEtoEE said:


> Game of Thrones.


Never read it or watched it. Your options are knitting contest or vampire LARP


----------



## SaltySteve PE

@MadamPirate PE I'm in for the next round. I vote Vampire LARP Theme


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

MadamPirate PE said:


> Never read it or watched it. Your options are knitting contest or vampire LARP


Same, tried it, couldn't get into it. Aaaaanyway, I'm in. I vote for knitting.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

MadamPirate PE said:


> So who is in? @RBHeadge PE, @txjennah PE @LyceeFruit PE @MEtoEE, who else? Cast your vote for your theme choice when you join.


I'm in, especially if it's knitting themed. That sounds brutal.


----------



## DLD PE

Ok I vote knitting!


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

JayKay PE said:


> I'm attempting a dry January this year, because a lot of people mentioned it at my gym.  I've already made it through one meetup without drinking, but it was miserable (the one bar didn't serve regular drinks, only alcohol/spirits?).  I have another meetup again on Friday and...I mean, I think I'm going to drink just to fit in if I can't get soda.


don't cave!

it's always awful when places don't have options. I went to a meetup at a local brewery and my only option was only room temp tap water -___-

(no i don't expect breweries to have soda and such. but ice would have been nice)

look at the menu before you go, if they have mixed drinks, you can have them come up with an off-menu mocktail. i've done it before 

being sober is getting a lot more mainstream so it makes my life easier when i do out, i finally have options besides water &amp; soda (which is always coke or diet coke and both make me feel gross).


----------



## JayKay PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> don't cave!
> 
> it's always awful when places don't have options. I went to a meetup at a local brewery and my only option was only room temp tap water -___-
> 
> (no i don't expect breweries to have soda and such. but ice would have been nice)
> 
> look at the menu before you go, if they have mixed drinks, you can have them come up with an off-menu mocktail. i've done it before
> 
> being sober is getting a lot more mainstream so it makes my life easier when i do out, i finally have options besides water &amp; soda (which is always coke or diet coke and both make me feel gross).


YOU'VE BOOSTED MY SPIRITS.

I'm going to try and keep it going!  Doing a beer fest, hopefully, with @txjennah PE on February 1st (officially ending the dry month), so I can keep going.  As for a mocktail...I always feel so lame asking for that, but I might do that at whatever place we go to next.  I think I was just intimidated since the one bartender seemed like a jerk when I mentioned soda.  It's like...I want to give you guys money, but not for alcohol?  Can you work with me?

@LyceeFruit PE you're sober full-time, right?  I don't drink too much in general, tbh, since my family history has shown me how that would end, but it just feels so awkward to go do things with people where alcohol is the main driver.  Kudos to you!!


----------



## JayKay PE

MadamPirate PE said:


> Never read it or watched it. Your options are knitting contest or vampire LARP


Just in case you missed it.  I'm in.  Knitting please (I do not know how to knit.  I will stab myself in my confusion).


----------



## JayKay PE

TRRRRRRRRIPLE POST!


----------



## User1

i think it's such a dick move that drinking establishments give attitude toward NA bevvies! 

you don't know peoples stories and it shouldnt matter. DDs are a good thing!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

JayKay PE said:


> I'm attempting a dry January this year, because a lot of people mentioned it at my gym.  I've already made it through one meetup without drinking, but it was miserable (the one bar didn't serve regular drinks, only alcohol/spirits?).  I have another meetup again on Friday and...I mean, I think I'm going to drink just to fit in if I can't get soda.
> 
> I'll be in this round, if someone wants.  I could mod in the next round or two, once I get my 'new' schedule in place, if anyone wants me to.
> 
> As for last round, I had PMs going with around 4 or 5 different people.  Some knew I was the cop, some didn't, and some I 'combined' into one convo.  Lycee was one of the first suspects I had, since I PM'd them and they didn't respond.  I was messaging @txjennah PE through text and I think one of my first texts was something like, "I don't trust Roar or Lycee." I ignored me2, to be honest, since they were being fairly obvious about the alignment?  I 'revealed' myself the second day, hoping to push someones hand, but idk.  Playing the fake town drunk was fun, but that wasn't my original plan.  It was only after someone said that I was the town drunk is that I realized that I hadn't typed any text and that I technically could be the town drunk.  It actually made figuring out who was the 'real' drunk way easier since they were the only other player that had to follow the rules of no in-game text, but who could PM.


Yay, you're in!


----------



## JayKay PE

tj_PE said:


> i think it's such a dick move that drinking establishments give attitude toward NA bevvies!
> 
> you don't know peoples stories and it shouldnt matter. DDs are a good thing!


I mean, I get that alcoholic drinks are more $$$$, but if you have someone who isn't drinking/is a DD, that means they will come and bring their friends more often to drink since it means they'll be entertained and stay as well?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

JayKay PE said:


> I'm attempting a dry January this year, because a lot of people mentioned it at my gym.  I've already made it through one meetup without drinking, but it was miserable (the one bar didn't serve regular drinks, only alcohol/spirits?).


Is this even legal? I don't know anything about Indiana's health codes or alcohol laws, but the basics are pretty universal. back in my health inspector days I had to enforce some of PA's regs, and that included that anyplace that sells alcohol must also sell "food" items. IIRC that included non-alcoholic beverages but I could be remembering wrong.



JayKay PE said:


> I 'revealed' myself the second day, hoping to push someones hand, but idk.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

JayKay PE said:


> YOU'VE BOOSTED MY SPIRITS.
> 
> I'm going to try and keep it going!  Doing a beer fest, hopefully, with @txjennah PE on February 1st (officially ending the dry month), so I can keep going.  As for a mocktail...I always feel so lame asking for that, but I might do that at whatever place we go to next.  I think I was just intimidated since the one bartender seemed like a jerk when I mentioned soda.  It's like...I want to give you guys money, but not for alcohol?  Can you work with me?
> 
> @LyceeFruit PE you're sober full-time, right?  I don't drink too much in general, tbh, since my family history has shown me how that would end, but it just feels so awkward to go do things with people where alcohol is the main driver.  Kudos to you!!


nice pun LOL

I'm 8 years sober (as of last month)

don't feel lame! people don't drink for a variety of reasons and if the bartender is being a douche about it, ask for a different bartender. Yeah, soda doesn't have the same mark up as a mixed drink but it's still got a good mark up and it makes your life way easier bartender! why be a douche about a soda!? 

For my birthday we went to a dessert bar and sat at the bar so I watched the bartender make drink after drink, all complicated and involving a lot of shaking. my elbow ached for them! 

and yeah, it does feel awkward to be "The Sober One" especially when I was at the beginning of my sober life (which was also the start of my career) but now that it's more mainstream and i no longer gaf what people think, it's way less awkward. i mean, i went bar hopping last month with Boyfriend and his coworkers (well they went bar hopping, I met them at one bar before we had to leave for my holiday party lol) 

most places have seltzer and cranberry juice so that's an easy mocktail to get and it looks like a cran-vodka. you could do a mix of OJ, cran, and seltzer, that'd be good, especially for a brunch thing


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Will.I.Am PE said:


> I'm in, especially if it's knitting themed. That sounds brutal.


There's this mistaken concept that knitters are nice. MUAHAHAHAHA


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

MadamPirate PE said:


> So who is in? @RBHeadge PE, @txjennah PE @LyceeFruit PE @MEtoEE, who else? Cast your vote for your theme choice when you join.


I’m in, but will be sporadic


----------



## Roarbark

MEtoEE said:


> That was me!  I had worked 40 straight problems and I couldn't think anymore.  @Roarbark told me who we were going to night kill and he mentioned you so instead of reading (like you're supposed to READ the entire problem!), his entire message, I voted for @MadamPirate PE so you were killed early by my incompetence lol!




Bahaha right, I was busy that night &amp; couldn't night vote, but sent a message to maf saying I thought we should kill JEAN (yes, written in caps ), who had voted for Madam Pirate. 
@MadamPirate PE was promptly murdered. I figured long work and study hours might have something to do with it, and it was too early to really matter much, so . 

I'm in; I'm also sporadic, as a person. One of my weaknesses.



RBHeadge PE said:


>


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

JayKay PE said:


> I always feel so lame asking for that, but I might do that at whatever place we go to next.  I think I was just intimidated since the one bartender seemed like a jerk when I mentioned soda.


I just look them dead in the eye and say "club soda and lime" and the bartender usually gets it. Sucks you had an uncooperative one. Boo...

It does get less awkward over time, especially since the "sober curious" movement is gaining traction. I think it's a good thing.


----------



## txjennah PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> nice pun LOL
> 
> I'm 8 years sober (as of last month)
> 
> don't feel lame! people don't drink for a variety of reasons and if the bartender is being a douche about it, ask for a different bartender. Yeah, soda doesn't have the same mark up as a mixed drink but it's still got a good mark up and it makes your life way easier bartender! why be a douche about a soda!?
> 
> For my birthday we went to a dessert bar and sat at the bar so I watched the bartender make drink after drink, all complicated and involving a lot of shaking. my elbow ached for them!
> 
> and yeah, it does feel awkward to be "The Sober One" especially when I was at the beginning of my sober life (which was also the start of my career) but now that it's more mainstream and i no longer gaf what people think, it's way less awkward. i mean, i went bar hopping last month with Boyfriend and his coworkers (well they went bar hopping, I met them at one bar before we had to leave for my holiday party lol)
> 
> most places have seltzer and cranberry juice so that's an easy mocktail to get and it looks like a cran-vodka. you could do a mix of OJ, cran, and seltzer, that'd be good, especially for a brunch thing


That's awesome! Congratulations! 

Like @JayKay PE, I don't drink much either.  I'll have a drink if, say, I go out to eat with my husband and he's driving.  But ever since I started driving, I made it my personal rule not to have a drink if I had to drive myself afterward. Not even one. I hate the drinking culture here because I'll always get people asking me if I want a cocktail, why won't I try a drink, etc. I went to a happy hour with coworkers on Friday and this one person kept offering me a sip of her drink.  You don't know what people's situations are, respect them if they say they won't have a drink, or even better, just don't even ask.  We're all adults. I know how to order myself a drink.

I had a project manager about 10 years ago tell me that if I ~~wanted to fit in~~ I should just order a beer, then pretend to drink it. I was like, the fuck?! I never followed that advice. I have no problem being the only person not drinking in a group. And if you judge me for it, that's YOUR problem, not mine.


----------



## Roarbark

txjennah PE said:


> That's awesome! Congratulations!
> 
> Like @JayKay PE, I don't drink much either.  I'll have a drink if, say, I go out to eat with my husband and he's driving.  But ever since I started driving, I made it my personal rule not to have a drink if I had to drive myself afterward. Not even one. I hate the drinking culture here because I'll always get people asking me if I want a cocktail, why won't I try a drink, etc. I went to a happy hour with coworkers on Friday and this one person kept offering me a sip of her drink.  You don't know what people's situations are, respect them if they say they won't have a drink, or even better, just don't even ask.  We're all adults. I know how to order myself a drink.
> 
> I had a project manager about 10 years ago tell me that if I ~~wanted to fit in~~ I should just order a beer, then pretend to drink it. I was like, the fuck?! I never followed that advice. I have no problem being the only person not drinking in a group. And if you judge me for it, that's YOUR problem, not mine.


Good stuff


----------



## JayKay PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Is this even legal? I don't know anything about Indiana's health codes or alcohol laws, but the basics are pretty universal. back in my health inspector days I had to enforce some of PA's regs, and that included that anyplace that sells alcohol must also sell "food" items. IIRC that included non-alcoholic beverages but I could be remembering wrong.


I think they had water and like nibbles (like mac n' cheese), but I wasn't hungry and I wanted something 'more' than watter?  But, tbh, I think the bartender was just being a jerk.  I am def going to try for a mocktail next time we end up there, since it's a place my group likes to hang out at.

@LyceeFruit PE Thanks for the info!  I really only drink when I am out with friends or its a family thing, but I've never had the drive to have it in the house or anything?  I might actually do a dry year if I can figure out how to be more confident when ordering a mocktail or something.  Cocktails are really my only weakness since I like the mixed flavors/there isn't usually pineapple soda or something like that at a normal bar.

I think I've been using my drinking as like a crutch when I'm nervous since I've moved here.  I feel uncomfortable, but a beer in the hand is something 'normal' I've done before, so I think I've been doing it more often when I'm in a new situation.  I'd much rather drink water than alcohol, truthfully, so I think I just need to suck it up and start drinking things that I like instead of things I think everyone thinks I should like.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

JayKay PE said:


> I think they had water and like nibbles (like mac n' cheese), but I wasn't hungry and I wanted something 'more' than watter?  But, tbh, I think the bartender was just being a jerk.  I am def going to try for a mocktail next time we end up there, since it's a place my group likes to hang out at.
> 
> @LyceeFruit PE Thanks for the info!  I really only drink when I am out with friends or its a family thing, but I've never had the drive to have it in the house or anything?  I might actually do a dry year if I can figure out how to be more confident when ordering a mocktail or something.  Cocktails are really my only weakness since I like the mixed flavors/there isn't usually pineapple soda or something like that at a normal bar.
> 
> I think I've been using my drinking as like a crutch when I'm nervous since I've moved here.  I feel uncomfortable, but a beer in the hand is something 'normal' I've done before, so I think I've been doing it more often when I'm in a new situation.  I'd much rather drink water than alcohol, truthfully, so I think I just need to suck it up and start drinking things that I like instead of things I think everyone thinks I should like.


check out thetemper.com for articles to help you thru the crutch feeling (if you want to).

as for pineapple soda: pineapple juice &amp; seltzer (or club soda)?


----------



## Orchid PE

Also remember 1 gram of alcohol contains 7 calories. That's almost as much as fat (9 calories). So a 1.5oz shot of 80 proof alcohol contains about 98 calories. And alcohol is metabolized before anything else. That alone turns me off from drinking regularly.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

@Chattaneer PE you in for a round of Mafia?!


----------



## Orchid PE

MadamPirate PE said:


> @Chattaneer PE you in for a round of Mafia?!


When does it start?


----------



## JayKay PE

Chattaneer PE said:


> When does it start?


Riiiiiight now suckah!!!


----------



## DLD PE

Chattaneer PE said:


> When does it start?


It's already started.  You have to vote knitting or vampire.  If you guess the right one, you're in.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

MadamPirate PE said:


> There's this mistaken concept that knitters are nice. MUAHAHAHAHA


I make no such assumption. I mean, how can you trust someone who walks around all day with needles and a yarn garotte...


----------



## Roarbark

Oh right. Knitting.


----------



## Roarbark

Roarbark said:


> Letting us down? What are you talking about? It's all part of the game  . We learn as we go, and also add to our "rules of Mafia list" (too lazy to find the rest of it)
> 
> # N+1. Anyone who acts drunk is mafia. Especially if it's Roarbark.


Side note. Exception to the rule is when @JayKay PE is making "ranger cookies" and may or may not ACTUALLY be drunk.


----------



## JayKay PE

Roarbark said:


> Side note. Exception to the rule is when @JayKay PE is making "ranger cookies" and may or may not ACTUALLY be drunk.


Side note: JK is only allows themselves to be drunk while modding and baking.  That is all.


----------



## DLD PE




----------



## Roarbark

JayKay PE said:


> Side note: JK is only allows themselves to be drunk while modding and baking.  That is all.


Although it reportedly may be a dry year for JayKay as well (UNLIKE MY WEATHER, HA!), so shouldn't be a problem. 

Dat censor though. Also @MEtoEE, didn't respond at the time, but I liked your salt story from last week. Solid twist.


----------



## JayKay PE

Roarbark said:


> Although it reportedly may be a dry year for JayKay as well (UNLIKE MY WEATHER, HA!), so shouldn't be a problem.


At minimum, a dry month.  If I can make it through most of the summer, it'll be smooth sailing.  I don't think I'll get there, though.  Have the family cruise coming up in June and my mom knows of my weakness for Jameson coffee in the morning.


----------



## DLD PE

Roarbark said:


> Although it reportedly may be a dry year for JayKay as well (UNLIKE MY WEATHER, HA!), so shouldn't be a problem.
> 
> Dat censor though. Also @MEtoEE, didn't respond at the time, but I liked your salt story from last week. Solid twist.


I thought it would be a good tie-in to the story (NCEES and waiting for exam results).  Plus, in the WTTS thread, it was funny hearing about all the whiners especially the ones threatening to storm NCEES HQ.  I kind of imagined a scene like that.  I grew up Baptist and we were told the pillar of salt story as kids and it freaked me out.  I remember my mom trying to tell me, "Well you're not supposed to question God and Lot's wife didn't listen", and that was the beginning of the end for me (the whole Baptist thing).  Anyway, I imagined the NCEES holding themselves to such a high esteem lol.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

I'm in. Am I too late? I vote for the knitting theme or for the proctologist office theme, either is fine with me. 

Regarding the alcohol conversation. I enjoy an occasional drink or 2, but I've never been one to overdo it. I've definitely been buzzed/tipsy many times, but I've never drank so much that I had a hangover the next day. Anyway, one big change since I started the keto diet is that I can't hold my liquor anymore. Carbs act like a sponge and cause alcohol to get into your system a little slower. With no carbs in your body, alcohol hits you FAST and HARD. It's probably for the best, because most drinks have a lot of carbs, so they aren't compliant anyway.

Regarding what @txjennah PE said about pretending to drink...
I've heard more than one career coach say that if you're at a business or networking event where drinks are being served, you never want to not have a drink in your hand. It comes off to many people that you're the "party-pooper". Even if you're not drinking it, or even if you're drinking something non-alcoholic, you should be holding a glass with liquid in it. I'm not saying that's right or fair, but it's the reality of social situations. Is it worth the battle to try to change this social perception? I guess that's up to each individual. But it is good career advice. One guy went to far as to say, it's better to not go, then to go and not be holding a drink. ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Chattaneer PE said:


> When does it start?


Probably tomorrow?


----------



## txjennah PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> I'm in. Am I too late? I vote for the knitting theme or for the proctologist office theme, either is fine with me.
> 
> Regarding the alcohol conversation. I enjoy an occasional drink or 2, but I've never been one to overdo it. I've definitely been buzzed/tipsy many times, but I've never drank so much that I had a hangover the next day. Anyway, one big change since I started the keto diet is that I can't hold my liquor anymore. Carbs act like a sponge and cause alcohol to get into your system a little slower. With no carbs in your body, alcohol hits you FAST and HARD. It's probably for the best, because most drinks have a lot of carbs, so they aren't compliant anyway.
> 
> Regarding what @txjennah PE said about pretending to drink...
> I've heard more than one career coach say that if you're at a business or networking event where drinks are being served, you never want to not have a drink in your hand. It comes off to many people that you're the "party-pooper". Even if you're not drinking it, or even if you're drinking something non-alcoholic, you should be holding a glass with liquid in it. I'm not saying that's right or fair, but it's the reality of social situations. Is it worth the battle to try to change this social perception? I guess that's up to each individual. But it is good career advice. One guy went to far as to say, it's better to not go, then to go and not be holding a drink. ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


I'm with you on that one.  I've never had a hangover the following day, but I've gotten sick once or twice from it, and that was enough for me! (i.e. Never again will I have Crown, ever, EVERRRR)

I guess I can see that and understand why they would give that advice...but man, that's so lame.  If people want to judge me just because I don't have a drink in my hand, thhhhhh, their problem.


----------



## JayKay PE

txjennah PE said:


> I'm with you on that one.  I've never had a hangover the following day, but I've gotten sick once or twice from it, and that was enough for me! (i.e. Never again will I have Crown, ever, EVERRRR)
> 
> I guess I can see that and understand why they would give that advice...but man, that's so lame.  If people want to judge me just because I don't have a drink in my hand, thhhhhh, their problem.


I've never had a hangover and the one single time I got sick while drinking was when I was out with co-workers (girl's night) and the waiter kept refiling my glass with sangria.  I'm not sure if it was the alcohol or the huge amount of sugar, but I def got shit-faced and threw up everywhere.  I was so embarrassed and my sister had to come pick me up.  That's the only time I ever got sick and I think I drank like 10+ drinks over a 2-hour period (which is so understandable on why I became sick).

I don't mind having a 'drink' in my hand.  I actually think more people are less pushy?  Tbh, when I was out with the group nobody seemed offended when I said I wasn't drinking?  And mostly everyone wanted to share drinks/let me take a sip, and then they were like, "Wait, you're not drinking, sorry!".  It was just that one bartender that made it awkward and I wanted to be like...'dude, I want to drink something, but you're making me uncomfortable by being really scowly when I said I wanted a coke.', so I just sat with my friends and had ultra good conversation.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

JayKay PE said:


> (the one bar didn't serve regular drinks, only alcohol/spirits?).
> 
> I


How does that even work?  I mean, what does the DD drink?  Or the pregnoid?  I got a bloody mary once-hold the vodka -  when I was pregnant with my first kid.  I should have asked for the vodka separate, since they charged me for it.


----------



## JayKay PE

vhab49_PE said:


> How does that even work?  I mean, what does the DD drink?  Or the pregnoid?  I got a bloody mary once-hold the vodka -  when I was pregnant with my first kid.  I should have asked for the vodka separate, since they charged me for it.


It's one of those hispter bars that serve cocktails and bourbon and whiskey and special cocktails.  I'm sure they serve non-alcoholic stuff, like they had nibbles for food, but the bartender was being a jerk.  I didn't really like that bar in general, so this kinda gives me an excuse not to go back if I can avoid it.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

MadamPirate PE said:


> Probably tomorrow?


how many people do we have? Need at least 9


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> how many people do we have? Need at least 9


The Square is in!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> how many people do we have? Need at least 9


We have 12!  Send me the handholding, Fish Guy!


----------



## DLD PE

I apologize in advance to whomever is on my team! lol


----------



## MadamPirate PE

*laughs evily*


----------



## Roarbark

Roarbark is READY TO KNIT. *Dons knitting needle proof clothing from head to toe*


----------



## LyceeFruit PE




----------



## JayKay PE




----------



## Orchid PE

I let a girl teach me how to knit one time. I didn't think it was as quick as crocheting, but maybe that's because I had a lot more experience in crocheting.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE




----------



## JayKay PE

@Will.I.Am a PE


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

JayKay PE said:


> @Will.I.Am a PE


----------



## JayKay PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> View attachment 15922


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

JayKay PE said:


>


----------



## JayKay PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> *gif snip*


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

JayKay PE said:


>


----------



## DLD PE

At this rate, the game might be over before it starts!


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

MEtoEE said:


> At this rate, the game might be over before it starts!
> 
> View attachment 15928


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Goooooooooood morning, Campers!

There are townsfolk (townies), and Mafia members. Townsfolk are going to try to eliminate the Mafia with extreme prejudice before the Mafia eliminates them. The game ends when either all of the Mafia is eliminated (town wins), or there are fewer townsfolk than Mafia members (Mafia wins). *The game ends when either all of the Mafia is eliminated (town wins), or there are fewer townsfolk than Mafia members (Mafia wins).*

The Mafia members are going to privately tell me who they would like to eliminate during the night. I will reveal to everyone what happened the next morning. Night eliminated players will not have their role revealed.

In addition to regular townsfolk and members of the Mafia, there is a Doctor, a Vigilante, and a Cop. The Doctor can choose someone to “save” during the night; if they choose the same person the Mafia or Vigilante choose, then that player will escape being eliminated that night. The Vigilante is a Regular Townsfolk who can occasionally choose someone to eliminate during the night. The Cop can “investigate” players during the day. The Doctor, Vigilante, and Cop are on the same side as the town.

During the day, everybody (Townsfolk and Mafia) will publicly vote for a person to sacrifice; I will eliminate the person with the most votes at the end of the day and reveal what their role was.

The Mafia members know who each other are, but no one knows anyone else’s role except me. I have sent more specific instructions to the members of the Mafia, the Doctor, Vigilante, and the Cop. If you did not receive a PM from me, then you are a regular townsfolk.

You may use this thread to vote and post about the game. Anyone (playing or not playing, eliminated or not) can use this thread to speculate, discuss, accuse, or otherwise participate in the game; just please make sure to follow regular EB forum guidelines.

To vote on a person to eliminate, mention me ( @MadamPirate PE ) in a post on this thread and tell me specifically that 1) you are voting and 2) the username of the person you are voting to eliminate. Please submit your votes by *9:00 pm Eastern Time* each day; I will count votes after that time as being for the next day.

Your vote only counts if you are playing and not yet eliminated. If there is a tie for most votes, I will pick one of the voted users at random; or have a best 2/3 rock paper scissors match. If there are no votes, I will pick a person at random (i.e. role will not matter) to eliminate; suffice it to say it’s in both groups’ best interest to vote for at least one person.

The first vote will take place tonight on *Tuesday (Jan 14)*.

For reference, the players in this round are:

@RBHeadge PE @txjennah PE @LyceeFruit PE @MEtoEE @JayKay PE @chart94 @_TheDude_ @squaretaper LIT AF PE @Will.I.Am PE @ChebyshevII PE @Roarbark @jean15paul_PE @Chattaneer PE

Good luck!


----------



## txjennah PE

Chattaneer PE said:


> I let a girl teach me how to knit one time. I didn't think it was as quick as crocheting, but maybe that's because I had a lot more experience in crocheting.


You crochet? That's awesome! I mainly crochet, but am trying to get better at knitting. I do think knitting seems faster? But I think it's easier to correct mistakes in crochet.


----------



## DLD PE

Based on the number of veteran players here, and the number of times we've all "killed" and "revenge killed" each other, perhaps it's time for a new character.

"The Psychopath" - A role not known to either side, who may not comment publicly or privately (except to the mod), but can vote however he/she wants, and the vote is instantaneous.  In other words, a person can be killed by the psychopath any time of day. 

Can only vote on odd numbered rounds (rounds 1,3,5 etc.)

Can only be killed when voted by both a townie and mafia on the same day, but only needs 2 votes to be eliminated.

Btw I first wrote this before I saw @MadamPirate PE's opening post so nevermind lol.


----------



## JayKay PE




----------



## LyceeFruit PE




----------



## Orchid PE

As far as I see it, you're all mafia scum and it is my civic duty to eliminate you all.

I'm following the process of our congress; you're all guilty until proven innocent.


----------



## Orchid PE

txjennah PE said:


> You crochet? That's awesome! I mainly crochet, but am trying to get better at knitting. I do think knitting seems faster? But I think it's easier to correct mistakes in crochet.


I'm putting this conversation on hold until it we find out if you're mafia or not.


----------



## DLD PE

Chattaneer PE said:


> As far as I see it, you're all mafia scum and it is my civic duty to eliminate you all.
> 
> I'm following the process of our congress; you're all guilty until proven innocent.


----------



## txjennah PE

Chattaneer PE said:


> I'm putting this conversation on hold until it we find out if you're mafia or not.


LOL sighhhh I'm a townie. Are you mafia?

Regardless of whether you are Mafia or not, I want to know the things you crochet.


----------



## Orchid PE

txjennah PE said:


> Regardless of whether you are Mafia or not, I want to know the things you crochet.


You would. You're just trying to get on my good side to lower my suspicion of you. It's not going to work. I won't be pulled into your web of lies.


----------



## txjennah PE

Chattaneer PE said:


> You would. You're just trying to get on my good side to lower my suspicion of you. It's not going to work. I won't be pulled into your web of lies.


Ok so you don't actually crochet. Cool talk.


----------



## Orchid PE

Chattaneer's suspicion list:

1. @txjennah PE

2. @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## txjennah PE

Chattaneer PE said:


> You would. You're just trying to get on my good side to lower my suspicion of you. It's not going to work. I won't be pulled into your web of lies.


Lmao you do realize coming off super strong within like 2 seconds of the game starting makes you look more suspicious, right


----------



## Orchid PE

txjennah PE said:


> Lmao you do realize coming off super strong within like 2 seconds of the game starting makes you look more suspicious, right


See. SEE! Mafia! Trying to get the scent off your trail and draw attention to me! Not going to work.


----------



## User1

txjennah PE said:


> Lmao you do realize coming off super strong within like 2 seconds of the game starting makes you look more suspicious, right


TBF anything makes you suspicious so idk that this is more suspicious vs less suspicious 

THIS IS ALL SUSPICIOUS

you two in a face off of suspiciousness is suspicious and i suspect that you are working together!


----------



## DLD PE

I've been looking for some custom knit headcovers like these.  I know my dad would love them:


----------



## DLD PE

Chattaneer PE said:


> You would. You're just trying to get on my good side to lower my suspicion of you. It's not going to work. I won't be pulled into your web of lies.


----------



## User1

MEtoEE said:


> I've been looking for some custom knit headcovers like these.  I know my dad would love them:


will not comment


----------



## txjennah PE

tj_PE said:


> TBF anything makes you suspicious so idk that this is more suspicious vs less suspicious
> 
> THIS IS ALL SUSPICIOUS
> 
> you two in a face off of suspiciousness is suspicious and i suspect that you are working together!


Your suspicious game has been a little off lately so no.


----------



## Orchid PE

Chattaneer PE said:


> Chattaneer's suspicion list:
> 
> 1. @txjennah PE
> 
> 2. @squaretaper LIT AF PE


3. @tj_PE


----------



## txjennah PE

Chattaneer PE said:


> See. SEE! Mafia! Trying to get the scent off your trail and draw attention to me! Not going to work.


Yeah. I'm not Mafia. Chill.


----------



## DLD PE

tj_PE said:


> will not comment


It's for golf.  I'm looking for the old-fashioned kind.  Instead of numbers, one stripe for the driver, three for a 3-wood, 5 for a 5-wood, etc.


----------



## DLD PE

Chattaneer PE said:


> See. SEE! Mafia! Trying to get the scent off your trail and draw attention to me! Not going to work.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

MEtoEE said:


> I've been looking for some custom knit headcovers like these.  I know my dad would love them:


https://www.etsy.com/search?q=knit golf headcovers&amp;ref=auto-1&amp;as_prefix=knit golf


----------



## Orchid PE

txjennah PE said:


> Yeah. I'm not Mafia. Chill.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Chattaneer PE said:


> Chattaneer's suspicion list:
> 
> 1. @txjennah PE
> 
> 2. @squaretaper LIT AF PE


Why me??? All I did today was wake up and bike to work and I'm already a suspect.

For the record, I am not maf.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE




----------



## DoctorWho-PE

JayKay PE said:


> It's one of those hispter bars that serve cocktails and bourbon and whiskey and special cocktails.  I'm sure they serve non-alcoholic stuff, like they had nibbles for food, but the bartender was being a jerk.  I didn't really like that bar in general, so this kinda gives me an excuse not to go back if I can avoid it.


Ah, one of THOSE places.  I'm too old for those places.


----------



## User1

txjennah PE said:


> Your suspicious game has been a little off lately so no.


a little off bc i'm not playing or following anything :dunno:


----------



## User1

MEtoEE said:


> wood


----------



## User1

IM NOT EVEN PLAYING, GUYS 

but i'm totes maf.


----------



## User1




----------



## txjennah PE

tj_PE said:


> all I'm sayin is @txjennah PE is going hard in defense when people (me) are just saying things to be obnoxious


Well, I ended up voting based on your ~suspicions~ last game when you weren't playing. And Chataneer already added you to his suspicions list.  Which is why I'm responding to you, lol.


----------



## User1

txjennah PE said:


> Well, I ended up voting based on your ~suspicions~ last game when you weren't playing. And Chataneer already added you to his suspicions list.  Which is why I'm responding to you, lol.


lol! I told you not to! NOT MY FAULT OKAY ♥


----------



## txjennah PE

tj_PE said:


> lol! I told you not to! NOT MY FAULT OKAY ♥


OKAY. Let's let bygones be bygones.


----------



## DLD PE

You said "wood".


----------



## DLD PE

@tj_PE vote for me! Vote for me!


----------



## LyceeFruit PE




----------



## User1

MEtoEE said:


> You said "wood".


no, you!


----------



## User1

@MadamPirate PE I vote that @MEtoEE has the most desire for a knit "head" cover


----------



## JayKay PE

*comes back to thread after meeting, wants to participate, but also has many reports and lunch*


----------



## DLD PE

tj_PE said:


> @MadamPirate PE I vote that @MEtoEE has the most desire for a knit "head" cover


I'd like a big one with stripes so everyone can see it from a distance.  I need a big one so it's easier to take off and put back on.


----------



## User1

i have to write 8 existing building reports by EOD today compliant with ASCE41-13 and potential impact if work is permitted post june / ASCE41-17

i have lots of work to do. yet, here i am.


----------



## DLD PE

I'm reviewing electrical permit plans for a big job.  I like how I sent updated base plans and RCP from the architect.  They added an office space between the restroom and janitor closet, but I get stamped drawings back with a big empty office space with no lights and no power (receptacles and data).


----------



## Orchid PE

Is it _actually_ office space, or gimp storage? According to the NEC, gimp storage spaces are not required to have lighting or power, and most building codes to not require a form of egress, but they do require sound boards to be installed to limit noise.


----------



## Orchid PE

MEtoEE said:


> I'd like a big one with stripes so everyone can see it from a distance.  I need a big one so it's easier to take off and put back on.


Putting a big one on would be like you throwing a hot dog down a hallway.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Chattaneer PE said:


> txjennah PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chattaneer PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> You would. You're just trying to get on my good side to lower my suspicion of you. It's not going to work. I won't be pulled into your web of lies.
> 
> 
> 
> Lmao you do realize coming off super strong within like 2 seconds of the game starting makes you look more suspicious, right
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> See. SEE! Mafia! Trying to get the scent off your trail and draw attention to me! Not going to work.
Click to expand...









MEtoEE said:


> I've been looking for some custom knit headcovers like these.  I know my dad would love them:


----------



## JayKay PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> *gif snip*
> 
> *gif snip*


----------



## DLD PE

Chattaneer PE said:


> Putting a big one on would be like you throwing a hot dog down a hallway.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

i'm replacing 138kV switches so updating plans to reflect that. and doing it all in bluebeam to work on my skillz there (bluebeam is better to do physical design for me but when i do wiring diagrams, you betcha that's still printed and done by hand)


----------



## RBHeadge PE

JayKay PE said:


>


No, I just thought those gifs were the appropriate snark.


----------



## DLD PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> i'm replacing 138kV switches so updating plans to reflect that. and doing it all in bluebeam to work on my skillz there (bluebeam is better to do physical design for me but when i do wiring diagrams, you betcha that's still printed and done by hand)


I like bluebeam.  But yes this is a real office so definitely needs lights and receptacles.

I could use one of your switches.  The service for the building I'm working on is 600A with total connected load at 132.9kVA.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

MEtoEE said:


> I like bluebeam.  But yes this is a real office so definitely needs lights and receptacles.
> 
> I could use one of your switches.  The service for the building I'm working on is 600A with total connected load at 132.9kVA.


im upgrading 1200A switches to 2000A so they arent the limiting factor on the line anymore. but soon the strain bus will be


----------



## txjennah PE

I wish I had more I could contribute to this conversation other than "I use lights yayyy!"


----------



## RBHeadge PE

txjennah PE said:


> I wish I had more I could contribute to this conversation other than "I use lights yayyy!"


Ditto.

This is reminding me how little _actual_ engineering I've been doing at my current job. I'm mostly doing high level analysis and triage.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

txjennah PE said:


> I wish I had more I could contribute to this conversation other than "I use lights yayyy!"


Maf has been very EE heavy lately lol 

what are you working on today TXJ? And you too Fish Guy?


----------



## txjennah PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> Maf has been very EE heavy lately lol
> 
> what are you working on today TXJ? And you too Fish Guy?


Doing some invoicing stuff for one of my projects.  And taking a look at some data - we did some groundwater injections at my site that haven't been very successful.


----------



## DLD PE

txjennah PE said:


> I wish I had more I could contribute to this conversation other than "I use lights yayyy!"


Ok, if you have a 96 sq ft office and you're forced to use 3200 lumen 2x2 fixtures, how many would you try to cram into this space?


----------



## txjennah PE

MEtoEE said:


> Ok, if you have a 96 sq ft office and you're forced to use 3200 lumen 2x2 fixtures, how many would you try to cram into this space?


I'd try to cram in ALL THE LIGHTS because lights are great! Yay!  Lights are awesome!


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

MEtoEE said:


> Ok, if you have a 96 sq ft office and you're forced to use 3200 lumen 2x2 fixtures, how many would you try to cram into this space?


ALL OF THEM


----------



## txjennah PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> ALL OF THEM


Ok you had the same answer I did, this must mean I should be an EE now!  Look out world!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> what are you working on today TXJ? And you too Fish Guy?


----------



## DLD PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> ALL OF THEM


LOL.  Well some people like to use 40 lumens per square foot for an office space.  The engineer is showing 4 fixtures, which is way overkill.  2 would be plenty I think.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

MEtoEE said:


> I like bluebeam.


I don't like staring at computer screens


----------



## txjennah PE

MEtoEE said:


> LOL.  Well some people like to use 40 lumens per square foot for an office space.  The engineer is showing 4 fixtures, which is way overkill.  2 would be plenty I think.


Yeah, I agree, 4 is overkill!  WHY NOT TRY ONE. JUST ONE LIGHT


----------



## txjennah PE

ONE LIGHT FOR THE ENTIRE OFFICE

OR HALF A LIGHT


----------



## DLD PE

RBHeadge PE said:


>


He's figuring out where in one of your backyards to bury one of these:


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

MEtoEE said:


> LOL.  Well some people like to use 40 lumens per square foot for an office space.  The engineer is showing 4 fixtures, which is way overkill.  2 would be plenty I think.


Oh I know. I had a like 20x30ft control house a few years and we had 3 rows of 4ft long fixtures with 4ft between them so it ended up being like 12 fixtures. Your standard T8 bulbs and then each control cabinet also had a 1ft CFL inside. Well they had us double the overhead lighting. and it was already pretty decent and well over standard for foot-candles. you'd have issues if your head was in the cabinet towards the bottom but the electricians wear headlamps for that regardlesss. it was so effing bright in there with the extra fixtures. because everything was also ANSI 70 gray so...


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

MEtoEE said:


> He's figuring out where in on of your backyards to bury one of these:


wut dis


----------



## DLD PE

txjennah PE said:


> ONE LIGHT FOR THE ENTIRE OFFICE
> 
> OR HALF A LIGHT


One would be too assymetrical for the space.  Most people complain about not having enough light.  You hardly ever hear someone complain about too much light, so I"m going to suggest 2.  4 is still way overkill.


----------



## DLD PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> wut dis


Ask @RBHeadge PE but he won't tell.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

MEtoEE said:


> He's figuring out where in on of your backyards to bury one of these:


did you know in Maine, with a permit, you can bury someone in your backyard? 

https://www.pressherald.com/2019/09/18/norway-woman-admits-to-burying-friend-in-backyard/

it's become a running joke with my best friend and I. I told her that I wasn't burying her near my well tho so I hope she didn't have wishes to be buried by water


----------



## txjennah PE

MEtoEE said:


> One would be too assymetrical for the space.  Most people complain about not having enough light.  You hardly ever hear someone complain about too much light, so I"m going to suggest 2.  4 is still way overkill.


I wanna find the builders for my house who thought that putting two lights downstairs is acceptable.


----------



## txjennah PE

txjennah PE said:


> I wanna find the builders for my house who thought that putting two lights downstairs is acceptable.


And by two lights, I mean - one by the front door, and then one in the kitchen.  If you wanted a light in your dining room and living room, then screw you!!!!  Time to go to Target and furnish your space with a bunch of lamps like a college student!


----------



## JayKay PE

txjennah PE said:


> Doing some invoicing stuff for one of my projects.  And taking a look at some data - we did some groundwater injections at my site that haven't been very successful.


Are any groundwater injections good?  Was it RegenOx?  I'm sure it was RegenOx...


----------



## JayKay PE

txjennah PE said:


> And by two lights, I mean - one by the front door, and then one in the kitchen.  If you wanted a light in your dining room and living room, then screw you!!!!  Time to go to Target and furnish your space with a bunch of lamps like a college student!


You just reminded me that I need to buy a standing lamp for the one section in my apartment that doesn't have a light.


----------



## JayKay PE

TRRRRIPLE POSt


----------



## Orchid PE

MEtoEE said:


> One would be too assymetrical for the space.  Most people complain about not having enough light.  You hardly ever hear someone complain about too much light, so I"m going to suggest 2.  4 is still way overkill.


I would probably do 2 as well. You said 96 sqft room? Is it square or rectangle? 8ft Ceilings?



txjennah PE said:


> I wanna find the builders for my house who thought that putting two lights downstairs is acceptable.


Same. The lighting (or lack there of) at our front door is so dim at night. There is 1 light in the living room, but it's not enough to light up near the front door.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

MEtoEE said:


> He's figuring out where in one of your backyards to bury one of these:


Not me, that's someones' elses job.



LyceeFruit PE said:


> wut dis


Those are dry storage casks for spent nuclear fuel.


----------



## DLD PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> did you know in Maine, with a permit, you can bury someone in your backyard?
> 
> https://www.pressherald.com/2019/09/18/norway-woman-admits-to-burying-friend-in-backyard/
> 
> it's become a running joke with my best friend and I. I told her that I wasn't burying her near my well tho so I hope she didn't have wishes to be buried by water


That's messed up lol.

In Tennessee, it's illegal to post images online if they are meant to cause emotional distress, so if any images I've posted has caused anyone "emotional distress", you may literally turn me into the authorities lol.  

But I'll accept getting voted off as a compromise lol.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Ditto.
> 
> This is reminding me how little _actual_ engineering I've been doing at my current job. I'm mostly doing high level analysis and triage.


That sounds like engineering to me... Especially the triage. 



LyceeFruit PE said:


> Maf has been very EE heavy lately lol
> 
> what are you working on today TXJ? And you too Fish Guy?


I'm going to assume that applies to me, as well. I'm working of a generalized Geotechnical report for a zoo Albuquerque . I'm remembering that the problem with generalized Geotechnical reports is that you have to paint in broad strokes, using plenty of conservatism, because you don't have any idea what they're actually going to build... (Or what hack job of a contractor they might try to get to build it.)


----------



## txjennah PE

JayKay PE said:


> Are any groundwater injections good?  Was it RegenOx?  I'm sure it was RegenOx...


Yay another enviro!

It was not RegenOx.  Buuuuut we are basically injecting a slurry into an injection well and the amendment is not very water soluble, soooo yeah.

We should have done DPT. I don't know why we did not do DPT.

Edit: I should mention I am not lead engineer on this project but it's been a learning experience for surrrree.


----------



## DLD PE

I have no idea what you guys are talking about when it comes to enviro.


----------



## DLD PE

txjennah PE said:


> Yay another enviro!
> 
> It was not RegenOx.  Buuuuut we are basically injecting a slurry into an injection well and the amendment is not very water soluble, soooo yeah.
> 
> We should have done DPT. I don't know why we did not do DPT.


What's a slurry?


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

txjennah PE said:


> I wanna find the builders for my house who thought that putting two lights downstairs is acceptable.


it's become  A THING to just not install overhead lights and have the switch tied to an outlet. Which fine, whatever, lemme plugint a radio to figure it out... 

But in one of my apartments, the top outlet in each duplex receptacle was daisy chained together and then tied to the switch...

and another apartment, had the outlet in the bathroom tied to the switch so i couldn't use the outlets in the dark...


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

MEtoEE said:


> That's messed up lol.
> 
> In Tennessee, it's illegal to post images online if they are meant to cause emotional distress, so if any images I've posted has caused anyone "emotional distress", you may literally turn me into the authorities lol.
> 
> But I'll accept getting voted off as a compromise lol.


*shrugs* welcome to Maine.

I mean, you can compost a body in either Oregon or Washington. Like legally do it. So I'm here for that.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

MEtoEE said:


> LOL.  Well some people like to use 40 lumens per square foot for an office space.  The engineer is showing 4 fixtures, which is way overkill.  2 would be plenty I think.


also im too lazy to do the actual math and check the standards. but illumination is my favorite section of the PE LOL


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Will.I.Am PE said:


> That sounds like engineering to me... Especially the triage.
> 
> I'm going to assume that applies to me, as well. I'm working of a generalized Geotechnical report for a zoo Albuquerque . I'm remembering that the problem with generalized Geotechnical reports is that you have to paint in broad strokes, using plenty of conservatism, because you don't have any idea what they're actually going to build... (Or what hack job of a contractor they might try to get to build it.)


YOU KNOW WHAT THEY SAY WHEN YOU ASSUME!!!!111!!!111!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> did you know in Maine, with a permit, you can bury someone in your backyard?
> 
> https://www.pressherald.com/2019/09/18/norway-woman-admits-to-burying-friend-in-backyard/


That feels like a holdover law from the colonial period or 1800's when people would routinely get buried on on their family farmsteads.


----------



## DLD PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> it's become  A THING to just not install overhead lights and have the switch tied to an outlet. Which fine, whatever, lemme plugint a radio to figure it out...
> 
> But in one of my apartments, the top outlet in each duplex receptacle was daisy chained together and then tied to the switch...
> 
> and another apartment, had the outlet in the bathroom tied to the switch so i couldn't use the outlets in the dark...


In the MEP world, it's become a THING to put up a ton of lights (overkill) and then just put in dimmers so the owners can reduce them to whatever they want.  Designers are too lazy to do actual photometrics.


----------



## txjennah PE

MEtoEE said:


> What's a slurry?


We're mixing an amendment (in powder form) with water to treat the groundwater, but since the amendment isn't soluble, it's starting to settle at the bottom of our tanks.  We're very likely going to switch to a liquid amendment; won't be as long-lasting as the powder form (which is why we went with it in the first place), but at least we'll have an easier time getting it into the injection well, lol.


----------



## DLD PE

I visited a wastewater treatment plant when I was in high school and swore I would never drink tap water again.


----------



## JayKay PE

txjennah PE said:


> Yay another enviro!
> 
> It was not RegenOx.  Buuuuut we are basically injecting a slurry into an injection well and the amendment is not very water soluble, soooo yeah.
> 
> We should have done DPT. I don't know why we did not do DPT.
> 
> Edit: I should mention I am not lead engineer on this project but it's been a learning experience for surrrree.


Am I allowed to ask what your COC is?  I've dealt with a ton of PERC/Chloro-compound contamination in groundwater which is horrible on LI, due to the shallow groundwater table and perched water being the standard.  I tend to do permanent wells because with ISCO you always need to go back for at least another round.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> That feels like a holdover law from the colonial period or 1800's when people would routinely get buried on on their family farmsteads.


yeah probably. you can see some of the family burial plots along the side of the interstate.

i like the idea of it tho, seems way cheaper than a regular burial


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

MEtoEE said:


> I visited a wastewater treatment plant when I was in high school and swore I would never drink tap water again.


this is Boyfriend's literal job. Water &amp; wastewater.


----------



## Orchid PE

Is there anyone else (besides me) that isn't mafia?


----------



## txjennah PE

JayKay PE said:


> Am I allowed to ask what your COC is?  I've dealt with a ton of PERC/Chloro-compound contamination in groundwater which is horrible on LI, due to the shallow groundwater table and perched water being the standard.  I tend to do permanent wells because with ISCO you always need to go back for at least another round.


I'll text you.


----------



## txjennah PE

JayKay PE said:


> Am I allowed to ask what your COC is?  I've dealt with a ton of PERC/Chloro-compound contamination in groundwater which is horrible on LI, due to the shallow groundwater table and perched water being the standard.  I tend to do permanent wells because with ISCO you always need to go back for at least another round.


And you're right, it is nice having permanent wells already installed for additional treatments. It's definitely been a learning experience. I'm just now getting into injection design and I like it.


----------



## DLD PE

Is it worth buying a "whole-house" water filtration system?  Or is it a marketing ploy by people like Rainsoft?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Chattaneer PE said:


> As far as I see it, you're all mafia scum and it is my civic duty to eliminate you all.
> 
> I'm following the process of our congress; you're all guilty until proven innocent.


I think I found the vigilante.


----------



## Orchid PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> I think I found the vigilante.


You mafia?


----------



## Orchid PE

We should start having backstories at the beginning of the game. Could contain hints, could not. Mod wouldn't tell. That would give people something to go off of in the first round, since right now the first set of voting is a crapshoot.

Back in character:


----------



## txjennah PE

MEtoEE said:


> Is it worth buying a "whole-house" water filtration system?  Or is it a marketing ploy by people like Rainsoft?


This is a good question. I don't work with water filtration or water treatment, so defer to @JayKay PE to see if she knows.


----------



## User1

this is all too nerdy up in here *waves hand in general direction of monitor*


----------



## DLD PE

tj_PE said:


> this is all too nerdy up in here *waves hand in general direction of monitor*


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Chattaneer PE said:


> You mafia?


Nah bro


----------



## Roarbark

Why are there always so many new pages before I wake up   anything important in there, or just pictures of  sock puppets?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Roarbark said:


> Why are there always so many new pages before I wake up


timezones, and maybe you sleep late? FWIW, my workday is over in 40 min.



Roarbark said:


> anything important in there, or just pictures of  sock puppets?


mostly sock puppets, and people taking shop. Also, @LyceeFruit PE talked about burying people in her backyard,  @MEtoEE brought up nuclear waste, and @Chattaneer PE is either robbing a diner or attempting to stop a robbery of said diner


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> timezones, and maybe you sleep late? FWIW, my workday is over in 40 min.
> 
> mostly sock puppets, and people taking shop. Also, @LyceeFruit PE talked about burying people in her backyard,  @MEtoEE brought up nuclear waste, and @Chattaneer PE is either robbing a diner or attempting to stop a robbery of said diner


also @JayKay PE put me through the woodchipper. again.


----------



## DLD PE

Roarbark said:


> Why are there always so many new pages before I wake up   anything important in there, or just pictures of  sock puppets?


What @RBHeadge PE said.


----------



## txjennah PE

Roarbark said:


> Why are there always so many new pages before I wake up   anything important in there, or just pictures of  sock puppets?


There was also a discussion on the importance of lights.


----------



## chart94 PE

Been doing spec sheets all day. What have i missed in the knitting circle?


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

txjennah PE said:


> There was also a discussion on the importance of lights.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

chart94 said:


> Been doing spec sheets all day. What have i missed in the knitting circle?


----------



## txjennah PE

chart94 said:


> Been doing spec sheets all day. What have i missed in the knitting circle?


How to do magic loop 

SEE WHAT I DID THERE, I BROUGHT ACTUAL KNITTING INTO THE GAME WOOT


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

txjennah PE said:


> I wish I had more I could contribute to this conversation other than "I use lights yayyy!"


Hahah!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

txjennah PE said:


> There was also a discussion on the importance of lights.


Proper light is very important for knitting with dark yarns.

Don't ask how I know this.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

tj_PE said:


> this is all too nerdy up in here *waves hand in general direction of monitor*


I just has a rousing converssation about site class in front of some mechanical engineers, who were looking at us like, huh, your using words I don't know.

Thanks to Dr. Abrahim for allowing that conversation to happen.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

@Roarbark also everyone is telling what they are working on today.

I'm currently making a chart to compare the stress-strain curves of 14 different plastics, some at multiple temperatures... (22 curves total). Nice to have a mental picture to sanity-check our FEA simulations.

Two of our senior engineers can't seem to agree on how the same parts would behave differently if we used different materials.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> Two of our senior engineers can't seem to agree on how the same parts would behave differently if we used different materials.


Am I reading this wrong? The answer seems pretty obvious...


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I’m trying to get a processing plant started up.

There’s a light at the end of the tunnel, but I’m pretty sure it’s a train coming my way.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Am I reading this wrong? The answer seems pretty obvious...


I'm probably not describing the situation very articulately. Trying to figure out which plastics have a higher or lower (nonlinear) stiffness considering raw material properties, processing, voids in the tests samples, and moisture absorption... and how that difference in stiffness affects load distribution in manufactured parts.

... Plastics are hard. I miss working on metals.


----------



## SaltySteve PE

No ones asked me yet but, I'm not mafia!!!!

I also don't know the difference between knitting and crocheting...


----------



## DLD PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> I'm probably not describing the situation very articulately. Trying to figure out which plastics have a higher or lower (nonlinear) stiffness considering raw material properties, processing, voids in the tests samples, and moisture absorption... and how that difference in stiffness affects load distribution in manufactured parts.
> 
> ... Plastics are hard. I miss working on metals.


Does modulus of elasticity come into play here?


----------



## DLD PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> I’m trying to get a processing plant started up.
> 
> There’s a light at the end of the tunnel, but I’m pretty sure it’s a train coming my way.


I'm still trying to get processes in my brain started up.  You're way ahead of me.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

So, uh, heh. I forgot I have a board meeting tonight, so I'll call time at 9pm EST but the writeup will come after.


----------



## DLD PE

MadamPirate PE said:


> So, uh, heh. I forgot I have a board meeting tonight, so I'll call time at 9pm EST but the writeup will come after.


Meetings make me bored.  

Sorry couldn't help it.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

&lt;&gt;


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

MEtoEE said:


> Does modulus of elasticity come into play here?


Yeah, but plastics don't have a well defined modulus like metal do. Suppliers will publish a modulus, but if you plot the stress-strain curves, they are nonlinear from the start. Also with plastics, the "same" material can be very different from different suppliers. 304 stainless steel is going to be pretty much the same no matter who you buy it from. This is very not-true for plastics. Then some plastics have variations in properties depending on how it's processed (mold temperature, mold pressure, amount of shearing as it's forced through the gate, additives/colorants, etc). And nylons are notorious for absorbing moisture. They will suck water right out of the humidity in the air, and change both dimensions and properties. 

Because of all this stuff we obtain all of our material properties via in-house testing. I'm plotting a bunch of comparison curves now.

Sorry, this is probably way more than you wanted to know.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

MEtoEE said:


> Does modulus of elasticity come into play here?


I'm pretty sure the simplicity of the modulus of elasticity is why @jean15paul_PE misses metals, which  typically have linear-elastic behavior.

I've been trying to approximate the stiffness of a random sand deposit in New Mexico for the last couple hours, so I feel his pain.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Audi driver said:


> I just scrolled through the last two pages. Is there still a game going on here?


Good point, who's the mod again so I can @ them?


----------



## DLD PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> Yeah, but plastics don't have a well defined modulus like metal do. Suppliers will publish a modulus, but if you plot the stress-strain curves, they are nonlinear from the start. Also with plastics, the "same" material can be very different from different suppliers. 304 stainless steel is going to be pretty much the same no matter who you buy it from. This is very not-true for plastics. Then some plastics have variations in properties depending on how it's processed (mold temperature, mold pressure, amount of shearing as it's forced through the gate, additives/colorants, etc). And nylons are notorious for absorbing moisture. They will suck water right out of the humidity in the air, and change both dimensions and properties.
> 
> Because of all this stuff we obtain all of our material properties via in-house testing. I'm plotting a bunch of comparison curves now.
> 
> Sorry, this is probably way more than you wanted to know.


No I find it interesting.  I figured a "named" material would be more regulated than that.  I wonder if that's true with some polymers.  For instance, if I buy a urethane-covered golf ball from Bridgestone, MG, or Snell, how do it know how it will perform vs. a ball from Titleist?  Companies can claim whatever they want if it's not regulated.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

MadamPirate PE said:


> Goooooooooood morning, Campers!
> 
> There are townsfolk (townies), and Mafia members. Townsfolk are going to try to eliminate the Mafia with extreme prejudice before the Mafia eliminates them. The game ends when either all of the Mafia is eliminated (town wins), or there are fewer townsfolk than Mafia members (Mafia wins). *The game ends when either all of the Mafia is eliminated (town wins), or there are fewer townsfolk than Mafia members (Mafia wins).*
> 
> The Mafia members are going to privately tell me who they would like to eliminate during the night. I will reveal to everyone what happened the next morning. Night eliminated players will not have their role revealed.
> 
> In addition to regular townsfolk and members of the Mafia, there is a Doctor, a Vigilante, and a Cop. The Doctor can choose someone to “save” during the night; if they choose the same person the Mafia or Vigilante choose, then that player will escape being eliminated that night. The Vigilante is a Regular Townsfolk who can occasionally choose someone to eliminate during the night. The Cop can “investigate” players during the day. The Doctor, Vigilante, and Cop are on the same side as the town.
> 
> During the day, everybody (Townsfolk and Mafia) will publicly vote for a person to sacrifice; I will eliminate the person with the most votes at the end of the day and reveal what their role was.
> 
> The Mafia members know who each other are, but no one knows anyone else’s role except me. I have sent more specific instructions to the members of the Mafia, the Doctor, Vigilante, and the Cop. If you did not receive a PM from me, then you are a regular townsfolk.
> 
> You may use this thread to vote and post about the game. Anyone (playing or not playing, eliminated or not) can use this thread to speculate, discuss, accuse, or otherwise participate in the game; just please make sure to follow regular EB forum guidelines.
> 
> To vote on a person to eliminate, mention me ( @MadamPirate PE ) in a post on this thread and tell me specifically that 1) you are voting and 2) the username of the person you are voting to eliminate. Please submit your votes by *9:00 pm Eastern Time* each day; I will count votes after that time as being for the next day.
> 
> Your vote only counts if you are playing and not yet eliminated. If there is a tie for most votes, I will pick one of the voted users at random; or have a best 2/3 rock paper scissors match. If there are no votes, I will pick a person at random (i.e. role will not matter) to eliminate; suffice it to say it’s in both groups’ best interest to vote for at least one person.
> 
> The first vote will take place tonight on *Tuesday (Jan 14)*.
> 
> For reference, the players in this round are:
> 
> @RBHeadge PE @txjennah PE @LyceeFruit PE @MEtoEE @JayKay PE @chart94 @_TheDude_ @squaretaper LIT AF PE @Will.I.Am PE @ChebyshevII PE @Roarbark @jean15paul_PE @Chattaneer PE
> 
> Good luck!


Dangit, it's @MadamPirate PE. That's who I was going to vote for.

Oh well. @MadamPirate PE, I vote for @_TheDude_ because he's posting invisible messages. SUSPICIOUS!


----------



## DLD PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> Good point, who's the *mod* again so I can @ them?


The mod is @elasticity!  Haven't you been paying attention?


----------



## MadamPirate PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> Dangit, it's @MadamPirate PE. That's who I was going to vote for.
> 
> Oh well. @MadamPirate PE, I vote for @_TheDude_ because he's posting invisible messages. SUSPICIOUS!


No voting for the mod!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Vote count:

1 @_TheDude_ (jean15paul)


----------



## DLD PE

Wow, post a blank and get fired upon.

I'll remember not to use blanks.


----------



## Roarbark

RBHeadge PE said:


> timezones, and maybe you sleep late? FWIW, my workday is over in 40 min.
> 
> mostly sock puppets, and people taking shop. Also, @LyceeFruit PE talked about burying people in her backyard,  @MEtoEE brought up nuclear waste, and @Chattaneer PE is either robbing a diner or attempting to stop a robbery of said diner


Let's just start with this again then:


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> View attachment 15944


I...wow. This hurts my brain.


----------



## DLD PE

Roarbark said:


> Let's just start with this again then:


This is what opening the *REAL* PE exam book for the first time is like.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

MEtoEE said:


> This is what opening the *REAL* PE exam book for the first time is like.


Ah, yes. So true. Nothing will ever top the terror of attempt #1. You never forget your first (30/80 btw, ouch).


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> View attachment 15935


First of all, .

On to business: @MadamPirate PE, I vote for @ChebyshevII PE because in order to make an omelet, you have to crack a few eggs.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

T-t-t-triple post!


----------



## Roarbark

MEtoEE said:


> This is what opening the *REAL* PE exam book for the first time is like.


Afternoon section for me... 10 questions in a row of "I kinda maybe know how to approach that, but it'll take a while. I'll come back." Cue rising panic.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Vote update:

1 @_TheDude_ (jean15paul)

1 @ChebyshevII PE (square)


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> I...wow. This hurts my brain.


That was the point lol


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

@MadamPirate PE i vote for @_TheDude_ because SILENCE IS DEAFENING


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Vote update before I drive home:

2 @_TheDude_ (jeal15paul, lycee)

1 @ChebyshevII PE (square)


----------



## RBHeadge PE

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> I...wow. This hurts my brain.


I feel like that gif can cause seizures in young children.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> I feel like that gif can cause seizures in young children.


I feel like that gif could cause seizures in healthy adults...


----------



## JayKay PE

MEtoEE said:


> Wow, post a blank and get fired upon.
> 
> I'll remember not to use blanks.


...that's what she said?


----------



## Roarbark

People really don't like the artist formerly known as Spickett.


----------



## Orchid PE

Well, I would hate to die in the middle of the night without even casting a vote on my first round.

@MadamPirate PE I vote for @squaretaper LIT AF PE.

Not because I suspect anything, but because he probably won't get anymore votes this round.

Because he triple posted.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

2 @_TheDude_ (jeal15paul, lycee)

1 @ChebyshevII PE (square)

1 @squaretaper LIT AF PE (chattaneer)


----------



## JayKay PE

@MadamPirate PE, I vote for @chart94 because they haven't posted


----------



## MadamPirate PE

2 @_TheDude_ (jeal15paul, lycee)

1 @ChebyshevII PE (square)

1 @squaretaper LIT AF PE (chattaneer)

1 @chart94 (jaykay)


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

JayKay PE said:


> @MadamPirate PE, I vote for @chart94 because they haven't posted


I mean, he did post on the previous page...


----------



## JayKay PE

Will.I.Am PE said:


> I mean, he did post on the previous page...


Correction: chart did not specifically engage me in a parry of words, and thus are dead to me.


----------



## SaltySteve PE

MEtoEE said:


> Wow, post a blank and get fired upon.
> 
> I'll remember not to use blanks.


I've been studying all afternoon and this is what I come back to!?!?!?!

It wasn't blank!!!! It's white text on a white background! 

I just didn't want to openly admit to the group I didn't know the difference between crocheting and knitting. I got killed last time as the vigilante on the second round before I could even make a mafia suspicion kill! Don't kill me off yet! I've done nothing to warrant it!

Let me catch up and I'll get back to you on my vote.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

JayKay PE said:


> Correction: chart did not specifically engage me in a parry of words, and thus are dead to me.


*Squinty Eyes*

@MadamPirate PE I vote for @JayKay PE, until further notice.


----------



## SaltySteve PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> @MadamPirate PE i vote for @_TheDude_ because SILENCE IS DEAFENING


@MadamPirate PE I vote for @LyceeFruit PE cause she is always on the kill TheDude train! You remember last round? Cause I do!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

@MadamPirate PE I’m pretty sure @Chattaneer PE is the vigilante. I’m voting for him.

(also I don’t know how to knit or crochet)


----------



## SaltySteve PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> @MadamPirate PE I’m pretty sure @Chattaneer PE is the vigilante. I’m voting for him.
> 
> (also I don’t know how to knit or crochet)


I thought the vigilante was on the town's team?

Why are you targeting the vigilante..... You sure you're not maf?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

_TheDude_ said:


> ChebyshevII PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> @MadamPirate PE I’m pretty sure @Chattaneer PE is the vigilante. I’m voting for him.
> 
> (also I don’t know how to knit or crochet)
> 
> 
> 
> I thought the vigilante was on the town's team?
> 
> Why are you targeting the vigilante..... You sure you're not maf?
Click to expand...

the vigilante is on the town's team.

@MadamPirate PE I vote for @ChebyshevII PE


----------



## RBHeadge PE

what's the vote count? @MadamPirate PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE

2 @_TheDude_ (jeal15paul, lycee)

2 @ChebyshevII PE (square, rb)

1 @squaretaper LIT AF PE (chattaneer)

1 @chart94 (jaykay)

1 @JayKay PE (will)

1 @LyceeFruit PE (dude)

1 @Chattaneer PE (cheby)


----------



## DLD PE

@MadamPirate PE I vote @chart94


----------



## MadamPirate PE

2 @_TheDude_ (jeal15paul, lycee)

2 @ChebyshevII PE (square, rb)

1 @squaretaper LIT AF PE (chattaneer)

2 @chart94 (jaykay, metoee)

1 @JayKay PE (will)

1 @LyceeFruit PE (dude)

1 @Chattaneer PE (cheby)


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Chattaneer PE said:


> Well, I would hate to die in the middle of the night without even casting a vote on my first round.
> 
> @MadamPirate PE I vote for @squaretaper LIT AF PE.
> 
> Not because I suspect anything, but because he probably won't get anymore votes this round.
> 
> Because he triple posted.


Nuuuu...

I am not maf SPAM.


----------



## SaltySteve PE

@ChebyshevII PE and @chart94


----------



## txjennah PE

@MadamPirate PE I vote for @chart94


----------



## MadamPirate PE

2 @_TheDude_ (jeal15paul, lycee)

2 @ChebyshevII PE (square, rb)

1 @squaretaper LIT AF PE (chattaneer)

3 @chart94 (jaykay, metoee, tx(

1 @JayKay PE (will)

1 @LyceeFruit PE (dude)

1 @Chattaneer PE (cheby)


----------



## RBHeadge PE

@MadamPirate PE I'm changing my vote to @_TheDude_


----------



## MadamPirate PE

3 @_TheDude_ (jeal15paul, lycee, rb)

1 @ChebyshevII PE (square)

1 @squaretaper LIT AF PE (chattaneer)

3 @chart94 (jaykay, metoee, tx(

1 @JayKay PE (will)

1 @LyceeFruit PE (dude)

1 @Chattaneer PE (cheby)


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

@MadamPirate PE I retract my vote for @Chattaneer PE and vote instead for @_TheDude_


----------



## SaltySteve PE

@MadamPirate PE I'm changing my vote to @chart94


----------



## SaltySteve PE

Can you just flip a coin this time.

10 rounds of Paper rock scissors was stressful last time...


----------



## SaltySteve PE

Triple post!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

4 @_TheDude_ (jeal15paul, lycee, rb, cheby)

1 @ChebyshevII PE (square)

1 @squaretaper LIT AF PE (chattaneer)

4 @chart94 (jaykay, metoee, tx, dude)

1 @JayKay PE (will)

0 @LyceeFruit PEPEPPEPEPEPPEPEPEPPEPEPPEPPEPEPPEPEPEPPEPEPEPPEPEPPEP (wtf phone I can't delete this)

0 @Chattaneer PEPEPEPEPEPE (also can't delete)


----------



## JayKay PE

@MadamPirate PE change to @_TheDude_

*edit was only to change @dude to the correct @


----------



## MadamPirate PE

TIME


----------



## SaltySteve PE

I hate you all.


----------



## JayKay PE

_TheDude_ said:


> I hate you all.


Literally did it because your username is a pain to “@“/I forget what the first character is. Plus it messes up my excel file of suspicions.  Selfish reasons, tbh, that make my life easier.


----------



## SaltySteve PE

It's ok. I was Mafia. Good game to all you who guessed I was Maf.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE




----------



## JayKay PE




----------



## LyceeFruit PE

JayKay PE said:


> Literally did it because your username is a pain to “@“/I forget what the first character is. Plus it messes up my excel file of suspicions.  Selfish reasons, tbh, that make my life easier.


@_TheDude_needs a better username. I miss their old name tbh but at least one without an underscore!! Lol


----------



## DLD PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> @_TheDude_needs a better username. I miss their old name tbh but at least one without an underscore!! Lol


When I get my PE, my username will look weird (MEtoEE PE).  I will probably want to change it too.

I did like "Spickett" though. 

Ok study break over.  Back to reviewing Eng Pro Guides exam problems I missed.  I'll check back in an hour lol.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

MEtoEE said:


> When I get my PE, my username will look weird (MEtoEE PE).  I will probably want to change it too.
> 
> I did like "Spickett" though.
> 
> Ok study break over.  Back to reviewing Eng Pro Guides exam problems I missed.  I'll check back in an hour lol.


Thats why youre me2


----------



## txjennah PE

@_TheDude_ will always be spickett to me hahaha.


----------



## JayKay PE

MEtoEE said:


> When I get my PE, my username will look weird (MEtoEE PE).  I will probably want to change it too.
> 
> I did like "Spickett" though.
> 
> Ok study break over.  Back to reviewing Eng Pro Guides exam problems I missed.  I'll check back in an hour lol.


You’re me2. so when you pass you’ll be me2 PE. 
 

just like how jaykay0914 turned into JayKay pe.


----------



## JayKay PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> @_TheDude_needs a better username. I miss their old name tbh but at least one without an underscore!! Lol


This feels like internet bullying, but I agree.


----------



## JayKay PE

Trrrrriplenporto


----------



## Roarbark

Holy crap people. What did I miss, that so many people suddenly voted for Dude, and he was Mafia?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> @_TheDude_needs a better username. I miss their old name tbh but at least one without an underscore!! Lol


idk





 &gt; 







JayKay PE said:


> You’re me2. so when you pass you’ll be me2 PE.


lusone:


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

JayKay PE said:


> This feels like internet bullying, but I agree.


I say this as someone with an underscored username elsewhere lol. I tend to mess up where folks have put underscores or dashes or periods in usernames and i think its common. At @_TheDude_ did it at the beginning but I still wanna remove the underscore when I @ them


----------



## DLD PE

JayKay PE said:


> Trrrrriplenporto


Yes.  I'm trying to understand how triplen harmonics work, and it's still kind of a mystery to me.  I mean, I get what they are (subset of zero sequence harmonics which are the 3rd, 9th, 15th, 21st and 27th fundamentals), but I'm having a hard time finding a reference that confirms the third harmonic components are three times the phase currents.

Sorry, I didn't mean to get off-topic, but your post reminded me to look at something lol.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

*All of you are participating in a nationally broadcasted knitting competition. None of you are sure how you got here, sitting in a canvas chair with a blindfold over your eyes. You feel a bundle on your lap - soft, squishy, and a little pointy. @LyceeFruit PE tries to remove their blindfold, and a hand slaps hers, whispering “no peeking, that’s cheating!” Clicking sounds are happening in the background, as well as faint chatter. The lights on the stage come up, and the very relaxing music starts to play, as the host of the competition, world renowned knitwear designer @tj_PE comes out to greet the audience.*

*“Hello, hello, and welcome to the Final Knitdown! I’m your host, @tj_PE and these lovely folks you see before you are our contestants! This is part reality show, part slow television, and is going to be TONS OF FUN! Contestants, please remove your blindfolds to see your fiiiiiiirst challenge!”*

*All of you remove your blindfolds, looking blearily around you. The lights are bright, the crowd in the studio is clapping - and there is FUN FUR in your lap!? @Chattaneer PE squeals and throws the bundle off their lap, momentarily horrified at how life-like the substance appears. After sheepishly picking the yarn and needles back up, all of you look at the paper beneath the Fun Fur, describing your challenge.*

*“Aren’t you just SO EXCITED to design a modern, but not too modern balaclava with such a SCRUMPTIOUS FIBER?!” shrieks @tj_PE pulling back a curtain. Behind the curtain sit @vhab49_PE and @leggo PE, as @tj_PE starts clapping. “AND HERE ARE YOUR JUDGES, OH MY GOSH THIS IS GOING TO BE SOOOOOO MUCH FUN! Extra materials are available, go ahead and start!” *

*All of the contestants start to knit - or something resembling knitting at least. A long buffet table is wheeled out, full of tea and snacks that don’t get hands dirty. @jean15paul_PE and @_TheDude_ get up and head over to the beverage area, chatting and knitting while they step their tea (oolong for jean, earl grey for Dude). @_TheDude_ drops his project innocently, giggling as they bend down to pick it up from the other side of the table, @jean15paul_PE sees the tablecloth rustle - there’s someone under the table!*

*“Are you cheating, @_TheDude_?!” Shrieks @jean15paul_PE coming around the table to find a fully completed balaclava on @_TheDude_s new needles, only needing to be bound off. *

*At this commotion, the rest of the contestants rise from their overstuffed recliners, knitting needles held tightly in a menacing manner. “Cheating?! How DARE YOU!” screams @JayKay PE, “I’m putting my SOUL into this balaclava! And I CANNOT believe he put MILK in his EARL GREY!!! LEMON IS THE ONLY THING YOU CAN ADD TO EARL GREY!!!!!” An elbow bumps the table, shaking the large tureen of water for tea. @_TheDude_, sitting on the floor, looks up at the wobbly tureen nervously. “I didn’t, I swear, I - aaaaagggh!” A hip bumps the beverage table and the tureen tips over, pouring scalding hot water over @_TheDude_s prone figure. His skin starts sliding off his face, as the group mobs him. Scissors flash, coming out of knitting bags and pockets to slide into @_TheDude_’s boiling flesh. Blood spatters, landing on the floor, faces, and hands. The live studio audience is cheering in the background, demanding more blood. *

*Minutes later, the group disperses back to their comfortable chairs. Hands and arms are wiped off with babywipes, knitting is picked up and resumed. A frazzled technical assistant quietly wheels the extra recliner off the stage, saying a soft prayer to save them from yet another murderous reality tv show - that dating game was too much. @tj_PE coughs, "Wow, that tea water was FAR hotter than it should have been. Whoops!"*

*@_TheDude_ was mafia. *


----------



## MadamPirate PE

I am having nonstop technology issues, ugh. I couldn't turn off the bold. I quit for the night!


----------



## chart94 PE

Yes!! Nice job one down!!


----------



## chart94 PE

JayKay PE said:


> Correction: chart did not specifically engage me in a parry of words, and thus are dead to me.


FINE THEN!!! I’m going knit the shit out of this competition!!


----------



## Roarbark

MadamPirate PE said:


> *His skin starts sliding off his face*
> 
> *@tj_PE coughs, "Wow, that tea water was FAR hotter than it should have been. Whoops!*
> 
> *@_TheDude_ was mafia. *


1. Oh God, this again. Does that even happen? (You and JayKay are repressing some intense violent urges here.)

2. Nice.

3. Nice!


----------



## LyceeFruit PE




----------



## RBHeadge PE

MadamPirate PE said:


> A frazzled technical assistant quietly wheels the extra recliner off the stage, saying a soft prayer to save them from yet another murderous reality tv show - that dating game was too much.


I love the callback!


----------



## Orchid PE

I knew @_TheDude_ was suspicious.

I saw them the other day at Jo-Ann's giving one of the clerks a hard time because they wouldn't accept a 20% off coupon that had expired the previous day. The store manager got involved, it was a whole thing. I'm not surprised they thought they could get away with cheating.


----------



## JayKay PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> I say this as someone with an underscored username elsewhere lol. I tend to mess up where folks have put underscores or dashes or periods in usernames and i think its common. At @_TheDude_ did it at the beginning but I still wanna remove the underscore when I @ them


Lol, my typing on my phone makes me seem super serious (I was not being serious about internet bullying).  I have a dash in a username on another site and it's complete hell when they overhauled the system so they no longer supported username with special characters.  But I couldn't change my username to something similar since everything else was taken?  So I had to learn my user number to log in and it was horrible.

As for my displeasure of the dude name...it's mostly the underscore.  Such a pain to @ when on my phone, and I forget what the first special character is all the time.  Is it a star?  A dash?  An underscore?


----------



## JayKay PE

MEtoEE said:


> JayKay PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trrrrriplenporto
> 
> 
> 
> Yes.  I'm trying to understand how triplen harmonics work, and it's still kind of a mystery to me.  I mean, I get what they are (subset of zero sequence harmonics which are the 3rd, 9th, 15th, 21st and 27th fundamentals), but I'm having a hard time finding a reference that confirms the third harmonic components are three times the phase currents.
> 
> Sorry, I didn't mean to get off-topic, but your post reminded me to look at something lol.
Click to expand...

This is JK trying to post 'trippple post' while on their phone, trying to juggle a hot bowl of potato soup, while also watching a Christmas baking championship series.

All I remember about harmonics is from college and that when h=3, it's a zero sequence based on the phasing/rotation.  Triplen harmonics sound terrifying and I'm not going to even dive into them.


----------



## JayKay PE

TRRRRRRRRIPLE POST


----------



## JayKay PE

Roarbark said:


> MadamPirate PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> *His skin starts sliding off his face*
> 
> *@tj_PE coughs, "Wow, that tea water was FAR hotter than it should have been. Whoops!*
> 
> *@_TheDude_ was mafia. *
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Oh God, this again. Does that even happen? (You and JayKay are repressing some intense violent urges here.)
> 
> 2. Nice.
> 
> 3. Nice!
Click to expand...

1.  Sometimes.  When work is frustrating, the only way to relieve tension is to make the skin of someone's face slough off.  I'm happy @MadamPirate PE is joining me in writing ultra gruesome murders (and I'm happy I made mafia no longer kid-friendly).  As for skin sliding off the face after extreme temperature application: yes.

2. Too hot tea water can lead to unpleasant seeping.  I am disappointed in @tj_PE as a judge.

3. Nice.


----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## JayKay PE

Roarbark said:


> Holy crap people. What did I miss, that so many people suddenly voted for Dude, and he was Mafia?


----------



## SaltySteve PE

Roarbark said:


> Holy crap people. What did I miss, that so many people suddenly voted for Dude, and he was Mafia?


Absolutely nothing. The mob Steve train was leaving the station and everyone decided to hop on. 

Can you tell I'm a little salty about it? lol


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

_TheDude_ said:


> Absolutely nothing. The mob Steve train was leaving the station and everyone decided to hop on.
> 
> Can you tell I'm a little salty about it? lol


----------



## SaltySteve PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> @_TheDude_needs a better username. I miss their old name tbh but at least one without an underscore!! Lol


@TheDude was already taken and putting ### after it just seemed too generic.

I'm open to suggestions on a more suitable name.


----------



## SaltySteve PE

I've got a week+. Maybe I should start a poll?

__tota!ly_n0t_Mafia would probably be my top choice.


----------



## JayKay PE

_TheDude_ said:


> Absolutely nothing. The mob Steve train was leaving the station and everyone decided to hop on.
> 
> Can you tell I'm a little salty about it? lol


(the)Dude.  Just stop being mafia and we won't lynch you.  It's all coo'.  Don't worry, I once was killed first/night killed for like four round in a row?  Huge bummer.  Know where you're coming from.  But this doesn't mean you can't still hang in the thread and laugh at us stabbing someone in the eye with a knitting needle, or garroting someone with an set of circular needles?


----------



## JayKay PE

_TheDude_ said:


> @TheDude was already taken and putting ### after it just seemed too generic.
> 
> I'm open to suggestions on a more suitable name.


Put numbers after it and then become TheDude PE when you pass?

I mean, I had numbers at the end of my name when I first joined?


----------



## JayKay PE

TRRRRRIPLE POST


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

_TheDude_ said:


> __tota!ly_n0t_Mafia would probably be my top choice.


please no


----------



## Orchid PE

TheDude EIT?


----------



## JayKay PE

The Dude Who Would Be The Dude PE?


----------



## DLD PE

_TheDude_ said:


> View attachment 15961
> 
> 
> I've got a week+. Maybe I should start a poll?
> 
> __tota!ly_n0t_Mafia would probably be my top choice.


FrogMan would be simple and fitting.  Fits your interests and avatar.


----------



## DLD PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> please no


Well it would be better than "BoilingTea", which would be my second choice after "FrogMan".


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

My vote is for DudeBroAF, or some variant close to that.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Early the next morning, each of you are herded back to the studio, to share your beautiful knitted designs with the glorious judges, @vhab49_PE and @leggo PE. @tj_PE is waiting your arrival, and is counting the group as they come in. "Eight, nine, ten, eleven... huh, I thought there were twelve of you left!" Soft chatter and speculation goes through the group, and @Chattaneer PE pokes @RBHeadge PE. "Hey, wasn't @jean15paul_PE still here when we left to go to back to the hotel last night?"

@RBHeadge PE thinks a moment and nods. "Yeah, I remember seeing him grabbing another ball of fun fur and giggling to himself. He swore he was going to win this round." A wave of concern brushes through the group, and it is quickly agreed that they'll team up and search the building for @jean15paul_PE. @MEtoEE screams in horror moments later, as lights flick on onstage. 

@jean15paul_PE is sitting in his recliner, fun fur tied around his wrists, biceps, ankles and knees, heading up to the ceiling. A second light switch gets turned on, and his body starts jerking like a marionette, as music sounding like it comes from a music box tinkles in the background. His face is purple, fun fur tied tightly around his throat. 

@jean15paul_PE was killed by the mafia. 

The remaining players are: @RBHeadge PE @txjennah PE @LyceeFruit PE @MEtoEE @JayKay PE @chart94 @squaretaper LIT AF PE @ChebyshevII PE @Roarbark @Will.I.Am PE @Chattaneer PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Roarbark said:


> 1. Oh God, this again. Does that even happen? (You and JayKay are repressing some intense violent urges here.)
> 
> 2. Nice.
> 
> 3. Nice!


1. Yes. And see my interests.

2. @tj_PE the knitwear designer sometimes mixes things up.


----------



## DLD PE

And the remaining players are?


----------



## MadamPirate PE

JayKay PE said:


> 1.  Sometimes.  When work is frustrating, the only way to relieve tension is to make the skin of someone's face slough off.  I'm happy @MadamPirate PE is joining me in writing ultra gruesome murders (and I'm happy I made mafia no longer kid-friendly).  As for skin sliding off the face after extreme temperature application: yes.
> 
> 2. Too hot tea water can lead to unpleasant seeping.  I am disappointed in @tj_PE as a judge.
> 
> 3. Nice.


1. Well, you set the precedent, I just need to flex my writing muscles.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

MEtoEE said:


> And the remaining players are?


I knew I forgot something. Edited!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Trrrrriple!


----------



## DLD PE

MadamPirate PE said:


> Trrrrriple!


How harmonic of you!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

MEtoEE said:


> How harmonic of you!


Well, I _am_ an EE.


----------



## DLD PE

MadamPirate PE said:


> Well, I _am_ an EE.


True, because if you were an enviro you would have been sure to use non-flushable babywipes to wipe off @_TheDude_'s arms and legs lol.


----------



## SaltySteve PE

MadamPirate PE said:


> Early the next morning, each of you are herded back to the studio, to share your beautiful knitted designs with the glorious judges, @vhab49_PE and @leggo PE. @tj_PE is waiting your arrival, and is counting the group as they come in. "Eight, nine, ten, eleven... huh, I thought there were twelve of you left!" Soft chatter and speculation goes through the group, and @Chattaneer PE pokes @RBHeadge PE. "Hey, wasn't @jean15paul_PE still here when we left to go to back to the hotel last night?"
> 
> @RBHeadge PE thinks a moment and nods. "Yeah, I remember seeing him grabbing another ball of fun fur and giggling to himself. He swore he was going to win this round." A wave of concern brushes through the group, and it is quickly agreed that they'll team up and search the building for @jean15paul_PE. @MEtoEE screams in horror moments later, as lights flick on onstage.
> 
> @jean15paul_PE is sitting in his recliner, fun fur tied around his wrists, biceps, ankles and knees, heading up to the ceiling. A second light switch gets turned on, and his body starts jerking like a marionette, as music sounding like it comes from a music box tinkles in the background. His face is purple, fun fur tied tightly around his throat.
> 
> @jean15paul_PE was killed by the mafia.
> 
> The remaining players are: @RBHeadge PE @txjennah PE @LyceeFruit PE @MEtoEE @JayKay PE @chart94 @squaretaper LIT AF PE @ChebyshevII PE @Roarbark @Will.I.Am PE @Chattaneer PE


Die you townie scum. Mafia gonna kill you all.


----------



## txjennah PE

_TheDude_ said:


> Die you townie scum. Mafia gonna kill you all.


LOL so mean!


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

MEtoEE said:


> True, because if you were an enviro you would have been sure to use non-flushable babywipes to wipe off @_TheDude_'s arms and legs lol.


I have a friend whose septic tank backed up twice in 18mo because they had switched to "Who Gives a Crap" TP to be more environmentally friendly. The first time it happened, they didn't realize it in time and had an unexpected remodel. Second time, they figure it out in time. And then put 2 and 2 together on what was causing it to happen


----------



## SaltySteve PE

Now I just get to be the pissed off ghost that knots up your yarn when you're not looking.


----------



## SaltySteve PE

@MadamPirate PE I'd like to hide one of @LyceeFruit PE needles or whatever and tangle all her yarn together.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

_TheDude_ said:


> @MadamPirate PE I'd like to hide one of @LyceeFruit PE needles or whatever and tangle all her yarn together.


I don't think there's a ghost role bro


----------



## DLD PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> I have a friend whose septic tank backed up twice in 18mo because they had switched to "Who Gives a Crap" TP to be more environmentally friendly. The first time it happened, they didn't realize it in time and had an unexpected remodel. Second time, they figure it out in time. And then put 2 and 2 together on what was causing it to happen


That's a hilarious name for TP!  I never heard of that brand lol.


----------



## SaltySteve PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> I don't think there's a ghost role bro


----------



## JayKay PE

*JK protecting fellow townies*


----------



## JayKay PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> I don't think there's a ghost role bro


Role Description:

The Ghost may once per game target one player at night. If that player is either targeting anyone that night or being targeted by someone else, the Ghost will scare the player into publicly revealing their role and alignment the next day.


----------



## JayKay PE

TRRRRRRIPLE POST


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

JayKay PE said:


> Role Description:
> 
> The Ghost may once per game target one player at night. If that player is either targeting anyone that night or being targeted by someone else, the Ghost will scare the player into publicly revealing their role and alignment the next day.


maybe next game then?


----------



## SaltySteve PE

$250 for the exam

$100 for "Administration Fee" &lt;--- I've taken the test once....There's nothing administratively you have to do for me to take it a second time!!!


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

_TheDude_ said:


> $250 for the exam
> 
> $100 for "Administration Fee" &lt;--- I've taken the test once....There's nothing administratively you have to do for me to take it a second time!!!


so I had to pay 350$ every time I took the test...  jus' sayin'


----------



## txjennah PE

_TheDude_ said:


> $250 for the exam
> 
> $100 for "Administration Fee" &lt;--- I've taken the test once....There's nothing administratively you have to do for me to take it a second time!!!


NCEES has gotten so much of my money from my three attempts. And all I received in return were some shitty pencils, lots of sadness and despair, and I GUESS A LICENSE FINALLY.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

_TheDude_ said:


> $250 for the exam
> 
> $100 for "Administration Fee" &lt;--- I've taken the test once....There's nothing administratively you have to do for me to take it a second time!!!


Don't forget the initial licensure transmittal fee - $100, or in @LyceeFruit PE's case, $175.


----------



## JayKay PE

txjennah PE said:


> NCEES has gotten so much of my money from my three attempts. And all I received in return were some shitty pencils, lots of sadness and despair, and I GUESS A LICENSE FINALLY.


Ditto.


----------



## JayKay PE

Just to get things started (before I forget).  @MadamPirate PE, I vote for @MEtoEE.

Because nobody studies that much in January.


----------



## JayKay PE

TRRRRIPLE POST


----------



## SaltySteve PE

MadamPirate PE said:


> Don't forget the initial licensure transmittal fee - $100, or in @LyceeFruit PE's case, $175.


Once I pass it's all gravy. Company will pay for all that plus a raise and partial reimbursement for taking the test/book/class.


----------



## SaltySteve PE

JayKay PE said:


> Just to get things started (before I forget).  @MadamPirate PE, I vote for @MEtoEE.
> 
> Because nobody studies that much in January.


MeToEE is mafia but on a side note We've both been going through practice exams. If you see me in PM it's most likely cause I'm talking to him about a question and not cause I'm mafia.


----------



## SaltySteve PE

JayKay PE said:


> TRRRRIPLE POST


Ditto


----------



## MadamPirate PE

_TheDude_ said:


> Once I pass it's all gravy. Company will pay for all that plus a raise and partial reimbursement for taking the test/book/class.


Well, yeah, mine paid for everything but my class with Zach and practice tests, but it's the principle of the matter.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Current vote:

1 @MEtoEE (jaykay)


----------



## JayKay PE

_TheDude_ said:


> *MeToEE is mafia* but on a side note We've both been going through practice exams. If you see me in PM it's most likely cause I'm talking to him about a question and not cause I'm mafia.


----------



## Orchid PE

I'm not too deep into it:


FE Exam


 $     225.00


FL App


 $     230.00


PE Exam


 $     350.00


NCEES Record


 $     175.00


TN App


 $     195.00


Books/Practice


 $  2,000.00


Total


 $  3,175.00

All I got from my company after passing was, *boss looking at certificate* "Well you don't need that here."


----------



## Orchid PE

@MadamPirate PE I vote for @RBHeadge PE.

Too quiet.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Current vote:

1 @MEtoEE (jaykay)

1 @RBHeadge PE (Chattaneer)


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

txjennah PE said:


> NCEES has gotten so much of my money from my three attempts. And all I received in return were some shitty pencils, lots of sadness and despair, and I GUESS A LICENSE FINALLY.


7 times for me. 



_TheDude_ said:


> Once I pass it's all gravy. Company will pay for all that plus a raise and partial reimbursement for taking the test/book/class.






MadamPirate PE said:


> Well, yeah, mine paid for everything but my class with Zach and practice tests, but it's the principle of the matter.






Chattaneer PE said:


> I'm not too deep into it:
> 
> 
> FE Exam
> 
> 
> $     225.00
> 
> 
> FL App
> 
> 
> $     230.00
> 
> 
> PE Exam
> 
> 
> $     350.00
> 
> 
> NCEES Record
> 
> 
> $     175.00
> 
> 
> TN App
> 
> 
> $     195.00
> 
> 
> Books/Practice
> 
> 
> $  2,000.00
> 
> 
> Total
> 
> 
> $  3,175.00
> 
> All I got from my company after passing was, *boss looking at certificate* "Well you don't need that here."


My company will pay for the test where I passed, the application fee, and my stamp. {plus the NCEES record stuff and renewals}.

So I'm currently getting back about 460$. [I haven't started the NCEES record yet]

I've spent about 7k. I don't have all of my receipts for all of the books I have but with materials, hotels, miles, tolls, application fees, test fees.

My direct boss and I are going to make the argument to get some of my more recently purchased material reimbursed - I will likely not get Zach's class reimbursed but what I got from EngProGuide

(Also none of this includes the FE. which I took as a junior in college)


----------



## RBHeadge PE

I added it up about five years ago on how much it cost to get licensed. Between FE and PE, there were exam fees, application fees, processing fees, study materials, hotel stays, gas, mileage, calculators, etc: it came out to over three grand. And that was before renewal fees and PDHs.


----------



## DLD PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> 7 times for me.
> 
> My company will pay for the test where I passed, the application fee, and my stamp. {plus the NCEES record stuff and renewals}.
> 
> So I'm currently getting back about 460$. [I haven't started the NCEES record yet]
> 
> I've spent about 7k. I don't have all of my receipts for all of the books I have but with materials, hotels, miles, tolls, application fees, test fees.
> 
> My direct boss and I are going to make the argument to get some of my more recently purchased material reimbursed - I will likely not get Zach's class reimbursed but what I got from EngProGuide
> 
> (Also none of this includes the FE. which I took as a junior in college)


Shouldn't the above be a tax write-off if you don't get re-imbursed?

I'm lucky.  I spent $0 out of pocket for EVERYTHING.  Company paid for it all.  Oh and guess what?  The owner of the company (who I sought out for funds) just came to me yesterday and said, "Have you found out if you passed or not?"  lol  Are you kidding me?  I mean I told everyone in our office including my supervisor the same day, Dec 13th when we found out.  I just assumed he heard about it.  Anyway, I said, "No and I've already started studying for April."  He said, "Well that sucks" and just walked off like it was no big deal.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

MadamPirate PE said:


> *All of you are participating in a nationally broadcasted knitting competition. None of you are sure how you got here, sitting in a canvas chair with a blindfold over your eyes. You feel a bundle on your lap - soft, squishy, and a little pointy. @LyceeFruit PE tries to remove their blindfold, and a hand slaps hers, whispering “no peeking, that’s cheating!” Clicking sounds are happening in the background, as well as faint chatter. The lights on the stage come up, and the very relaxing music starts to play, as the host of the competition, world renowned knitwear designer @tj_PE comes out to greet the audience.*
> 
> *“Hello, hello, and welcome to the Final Knitdown! I’m your host, @tj_PE and these lovely folks you see before you are our contestants! This is part reality show, part slow television, and is going to be TONS OF FUN! Contestants, please remove your blindfolds to see your fiiiiiiirst challenge!”*
> 
> *All of you remove your blindfolds, looking blearily around you. The lights are bright, the crowd in the studio is clapping - and there is FUN FUR in your lap!? @Chattaneer PE squeals and throws the bundle off their lap, momentarily horrified at how life-like the substance appears. After sheepishly picking the yarn and needles back up, all of you look at the paper beneath the Fun Fur, describing your challenge.*
> 
> *“Aren’t you just SO EXCITED to design a modern, but not too modern balaclava with such a SCRUMPTIOUS FIBER?!” shrieks @tj_PE pulling back a curtain. Behind the curtain sit @vhab49_PE and @leggo PE, as @tj_PE starts clapping. “AND HERE ARE YOUR JUDGES, OH MY GOSH THIS IS GOING TO BE SOOOOOO MUCH FUN! Extra materials are available, go ahead and start!” *
> 
> *All of the contestants start to knit - or something resembling knitting at least. A long buffet table is wheeled out, full of tea and snacks that don’t get hands dirty. @jean15paul_PE and @_TheDude_ get up and head over to the beverage area, chatting and knitting while they step their tea (oolong for jean, earl grey for Dude). @_TheDude_ drops his project innocently, giggling as they bend down to pick it up from the other side of the table, @jean15paul_PE sees the tablecloth rustle - there’s someone under the table!*
> 
> *“Are you cheating, @_TheDude_?!” Shrieks @jean15paul_PE coming around the table to find a fully completed balaclava on @_TheDude_s new needles, only needing to be bound off. *
> 
> *At this commotion, the rest of the contestants rise from their overstuffed recliners, knitting needles held tightly in a menacing manner. “Cheating?! How DARE YOU!” screams @JayKay PE, “I’m putting my SOUL into this balaclava! And I CANNOT believe he put MILK in his EARL GREY!!! LEMON IS THE ONLY THING YOU CAN ADD TO EARL GREY!!!!!” An elbow bumps the table, shaking the large tureen of water for tea. @_TheDude_, sitting on the floor, looks up at the wobbly tureen nervously. “I didn’t, I swear, I - aaaaagggh!” A hip bumps the beverage table and the tureen tips over, pouring scalding hot water over @_TheDude_s prone figure. His skin starts sliding off his face, as the group mobs him. Scissors flash, coming out of knitting bags and pockets to slide into @_TheDude_’s boiling flesh. Blood spatters, landing on the floor, faces, and hands. The live studio audience is cheering in the background, demanding more blood. *
> 
> *Minutes later, the group disperses back to their comfortable chairs. Hands and arms are wiped off with babywipes, knitting is picked up and resumed. A frazzled technical assistant quietly wheels the extra recliner off the stage, saying a soft prayer to save them from yet another murderous reality tv show - that dating game was too much. @tj_PE coughs, "Wow, that tea water was FAR hotter than it should have been. Whoops!"*
> 
> *@_TheDude_ was mafia. *


Very well done @MadamPirate PE. And yay for the townies for eliminating a contestant. 

Can I make one suggestion? Can you add, "The remaining players are..." to your future writeups? It gets harder to keep track of who's be killed as we go on. But other than that minor bit or logistics, VERY NICE MODDING so far.


----------



## txjennah PE

I know we're still playing this round, but throwing my name into the ring as a potential future mod. I thought of a fun/silly story that hopefully y'all will enjoy (I don't do gore though-leaving that to the experts @JayKay PE and @MadamPirate PE).  And I will need some hand holding from Fish Guy.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

txjennah PE said:


> I know we're still playing this round, but throwing my name into the ring as a potential future mod. I thought of a fun/silly story that hopefully y'all will enjoy (I don't do gore though-leaving that to the experts @JayKay PE and @MadamPirate PE).  And I will need some hand holding from Fish Guy.


Fish Guy is a very good handholder.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> Very well done @MadamPirate PE. And yay for the townies for eliminating a contestant.
> 
> Can I make one suggestion? Can you add, "The remaining players are..." to your future writeups? It gets harder to keep track of who's be killed as we go on. But other than that minor bit or logistics, VERY NICE MODDING so far.


Yep! I forgot this morning and @MEtoEE reminded me. I've made myself a note in my Mafia docs to remember to post who is left.


----------



## DLD PE

JayKay PE said:


> Just to get things started (before I forget).  @MadamPirate PE, I vote for @MEtoEE.
> 
> Because nobody studies that much in January.


No, just the insane ones.

Appreciate your vote (NOT!).  Oh well, I set a record yesterday for not only surviving my first day, but not getting a SINGLE vote either 

Thanks @JayKay PE  lol


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

_TheDude_ said:


> Absolutely nothing. The mob Steve train was leaving the station and everyone decided to hop on.
> 
> Can you tell I'm a little salty about it? lol






_TheDude_ said:


> @TheDude was already taken and putting ### after it just seemed too generic.
> 
> I'm open to suggestions on a more suitable name.


Apparently it should be Steve


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

MadamPirate PE said:


> Early the next morning, each of you are herded back to the studio, to share your beautiful knitted designs with the glorious judges, @vhab49_PE and @leggo PE. @tj_PE is waiting your arrival, and is counting the group as they come in. "Eight, nine, ten, eleven... huh, I thought there were twelve of you left!" Soft chatter and speculation goes through the group, and @Chattaneer PE pokes @RBHeadge PE. "Hey, wasn't @jean15paul_PE still here when we left to go to back to the hotel last night?"
> 
> @RBHeadge PE thinks a moment and nods. "Yeah, I remember seeing him grabbing another ball of fun fur and giggling to himself. He swore he was going to win this round." A wave of concern brushes through the group, and it is quickly agreed that they'll team up and search the building for @jean15paul_PE. @MEtoEE screams in horror moments later, as lights flick on onstage.
> 
> @jean15paul_PE is sitting in his recliner, fun fur tied around his wrists, biceps, ankles and knees, heading up to the ceiling. A second light switch gets turned on, and his body starts jerking like a marionette, as music sounding like it comes from a music box tinkles in the background. His face is purple, fun fur tied tightly around his throat.
> 
> @jean15paul_PE was killed by the mafia.
> 
> The remaining players are: @RBHeadge PE @txjennah PE @LyceeFruit PE @MEtoEE @JayKay PE @chart94 @squaretaper LIT AF PE @ChebyshevII PE @Roarbark @Will.I.Am PE @Chattaneer PE


Awe man! I'm dead and I didn't even know it.


----------



## JayKay PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> Apparently it should be Steve


...Salty Steve is now @_TheDude_'s new username.  Sorry, not sorry.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

MEtoEE said:


> Shouldn't the above be a tax write-off if you don't get re-imbursed?
> 
> I'm lucky.  I spent $0 out of pocket for EVERYTHING.  Company paid for it all.  Oh and guess what?  The owner of the company (who I sought out for funds) just came to me yesterday and said, "Have you found out if you passed or not?"  lol  Are you kidding me?  I mean I told everyone in our office including my supervisor the same day, Dec 13th when we found out.  I just assumed he heard about it.  Anyway, I said, "No and I've already started studying for April."  He said, "Well that sucks" and just walked off like it was no big deal.


so it is. which I had learned AFTER I had purchased a bunch of stuff, had lost the recipts for it, and filed my taxes for the year. So the 2019 stuff is a write-off. Which I will confirm with my new tax professional. Because my mom did my taxes previously. And Boyfriend's step-mom is a CPA and has her own business of doing taxes (and is doing them cheaper than my mom was and will do them better lol)

i'm torn on fighting for reimbursement or just taking the write off. I need to talk to her and see what she suggests.


----------



## SaltySteve PE

@SaltySteve and @TheDudeBroAF are both available.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

JayKay PE said:


> ...Salty Steve is now @_TheDude_'s new username.  Sorry, not sorry.


DO IT


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

_TheDude_ said:


> @SaltySteve and @TheDudeBroAF are both available.


I vote for SaltySteve


----------



## Orchid PE

How does it become a tax write off?


----------



## JayKay PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> so it is. which I had learned AFTER I had purchased a bunch of stuff, had lost the recipts for it, and filed my taxes for the year. So the 2019 stuff is a write-off. Which I will confirm with my new tax professional. Because my mom did my taxes previously. And Boyfriend's step-mom is a CPA and has her own business of doing taxes (and is doing them cheaper than my mom was and will do them better lol)
> 
> i'm torn on fighting for reimbursement or just taking the write off. I need to talk to her and see what she suggests.


I think it depends on your tax bracket/retirement contributions/other stuff, right?  Like, if you do the write off, you might drop a bracket, and thus have less taxes to pay and might get a bigger return?  Is that how it works?


----------



## JayKay PE

Chattaneer PE said:


> How does it become a tax write off?


I think it counts towards education?


----------



## JayKay PE

TRRRRRIPLE POSt


----------



## Orchid PE

https://strawpoll.com/63s2kfeg


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Chattaneer PE said:


> I'm not too deep into it:
> 
> 
> FE Exam
> 
> 
> $     225.00
> 
> 
> FL App
> 
> 
> $     230.00
> 
> 
> PE Exam
> 
> 
> $     350.00
> 
> 
> NCEES Record
> 
> 
> $     175.00
> 
> 
> TN App
> 
> 
> $     195.00
> 
> 
> Books/Practice
> 
> 
> $  2,000.00
> 
> 
> Total
> 
> 
> $  3,175.00
> 
> *All I got from my company after passing was, *boss looking at certificate* "Well you don't need that here."*


I cant' decide if I should react with a cry or a laugh. It's funny and sad at the same time.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

BTW guys, feel free to tell me if I'm being too horrifying - I watch a lot of strange television for what little television I watch.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

JayKay PE said:


> I think it depends on your tax bracket/retirement contributions/other stuff, right?  Like, if you do the write off, you might drop a bracket, and thus have less taxes to pay and might get a bigger return?  Is that how it works?


That's why I'm gonna talk to her about it


----------



## DLD PE

Yes I think it counts towards education.

My dad was an accountant (retired now), which is the reason I'm not one. He jokingly (well almost) blatantly refused to let me major in accounting.  He said, "All I have to show for my work is a bunch of numbers on paper.  If you become an engineer you get to see your designs get built and it would be much more rewarding."  So I listened like an idiot.  

I do our own taxes through irs.gov/freefile.  It's free and almost as easy to do as TurboTax.


----------



## JayKay PE

MadamPirate PE said:


> BTW guys, feel free to tell me if I'm being too horrifying - I watch a lot of strange television for what little television I watch.


Please dial it up.  It sounds like you actually have this planned out slightly, unlike my 'seat of my pants' approach to writing the deaths.  I swear, one day I will have an actual mod round planned out!


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Chattaneer PE said:


> How does it become a tax write off?






JayKay PE said:


> I think it counts towards education?


Unreimbursed work expenses can be used as a tax deduction IF you itemize. Like some jobs make people buy their uniform or buy their own tools. Education expenses can also be tax deductable. So yeah do that.


----------



## SaltySteve PE

JayKay PE said:


> ...Salty Steve is now @_TheDude_'s new username.  Sorry, not sorry.


If I change my name to that, I've got to change my picture to Pirate Steve


----------



## SaltySteve PE

JayKay PE said:


> ...Salty Steve is now @_TheDude_'s new username.  Sorry, not sorry.


If I change my name to that, I've got to change my picture to Pirate Steve


----------



## Orchid PE

Sad. My itemized deductions are normally still less than the standard.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

JayKay PE said:


> Please dial it up.  It sounds like you actually have this planned out slightly, unlike my 'seat of my pants' approach to writing the deaths.  I swear, one day I will have an actual mod round planned out!


I have a general idea of how people are going to die each day/night. What changes the outcome slightly is what they are. 

ETA: This was my inspiration for @jean15paul_PE's death:


----------



## Orchid PE

Chattaneer PE said:


> https://strawpoll.com/63s2kfeg


According to the poll:


----------



## JayKay PE

_TheDude_ said:


> If I change my name to that, I've got to change my picture to Pirate Steve


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

I was lucky. My company does not require any PEs but still pays for everything as a benefit. They reimburse for all fees plus up to $1500 of preparation (classes, books, supplies, etc). But they refused to pay for my $12 watch. ¯\_(ツ)_/¯ And I didn't try to get my stamp reimbursed since they don't need to to stamp anything. But they will pay for continuing education hours.


----------



## JayKay PE

MadamPirate PE said:


> I have a general idea of how people are going to die each day/night. What changes the outcome slightly is what they are.


That is more than I've ever had.  I'm like, "fuck!  This is happening again?  But I want to eat popcorn!  Shit, okay, okay, uh, bear + dress = anger?  uh, uh, how did that swan get in there?  uh.  Yes.  Bedazzled kettlebell" and hope nobody reads too into it.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

JayKay PE said:


> That is more than I've ever had.  I'm like, "fuck!  This is happening again?  But I want to eat popcorn!  Shit, okay, okay, uh, bear + dress = anger?  uh, uh, how did that swan get in there?  uh.  Yes.  Bedazzled kettlebell" and hope nobody reads too into it.


Hahahaha! For yesterday's kill, it was someone was gonna get the tea tureen poured over their head, but how they got there depended on what they were. Mafia, they got accused of cheating. Townie would have been in a fist fight. Sorta choose your own adventure style.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

JayKay PE said:


> I think it depends on your tax bracket/retirement contributions/other stuff, right?  Like, if you do the write off, you might drop a bracket, and thus have less taxes to pay and might get a bigger return?  Is that how it works?


There are a lot of factors at play. It could be considered a business expense, but that doesn't really work if you are a employee rather than a business owner. The 2% rules sort of also makes it difficult. I looked into it a few years ago and pretty quickly determined that it wouldn't apply to me. I recommend that anyone seeking to apply it to their own taxes talk with a CPA first.

And all this is before the one considers that the new (for the last two tax years) higher standard deduction reduces the need and incentive to itemize deductions.



JayKay PE said:


> I think it counts towards education?


see above


----------



## DLD PE

Chattaneer PE said:


> According to the poll:
> 
> View attachment 15967


I vote "FrogMan", unless someone likes "BoiledTea" better.

I'm holding off my real vote today to wait and see if @JayKay PE retracts hers.  I'm a forgiving person.


----------



## User1

Me:  (don't judge on my ARE exams - I took most of them without studying at all since I was busy and traveling tons for work) (Also i'm not good at passing anything on the first try. lol)


Architecture Licensing


 


 $   3,295.00


 


NCARB enrollment as a student


 $     100.00


 


 


NCARB renewal


 $       75.00


 


 


ARE 4.0 Review Course - Black Spectacles


 $     300.00


 


 


ARE 4.0 - Programming, Planning &amp; Practice


 $     210.00


         Jun-13


 


ARE 4.0 - Site Planning &amp; Design x3 - damn graphics snaps


 $     630.00


Dec-14


 


ARE 4.0 - Building Design &amp; Construction Systems x2 + 1 resched


 $     500.00


Oct-15


 


ARE 4.0 - Schematic Design x2


 $     420.00


Jun-14


 


ARE 4.0 - Structural Systems


 $     210.00


Jun-12


 


ARE 4.0 - Building Systems


 $     210.00


Apr-15


 


ARE 4.0 - Construction Documents &amp; Services x2 + 3 resched


 $     640.00


Apr-14


 


 


 


 


 


PE Licensing


 


 $      950.00


 


Books


 $     250.00


 


 


Exam + Reg x2


 $     700.00


Oct-16


 


 


 


 


 


SE Licensing


 


 $   4,600.00


min


Books


 $     300.00


 


 


Vertical Review Course


 $  1,150.00


 


 


Vertical Exam x 3


 $  1,500.00


Apr-20


 


Minimum Future Expenses for SE Licensing…


 


 


 


Lateral Review Course


 $  1,150.00


 


 


Lateral Exam


 $     500.00


Oct-20


 

NBD almost 9 grand deep for some damn credentials


----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## User1

also @MadamPirate PE thank you for including me ♥


----------



## RBHeadge PE

MEtoEE said:


> My dad was an accountant (retired now), which is the reason I'm not one. He jokingly (well almost) blatantly refused to let me major in accounting.  He said, "All I have to show for my work is a bunch of numbers on paper.  If you become an engineer you get to see your designs get built and it would be much more rewarding."


There are plenty of engineers who work on things that never get built or things that get built but are never used. Or the project is kept secret.

It's way too common in nuclear. It's anomalous that I've worked on two projects where hardware was built, fueled, and "flown".



MEtoEE said:


> I do our own taxes through irs.gov/freefile.  It's free and almost as easy to do as TurboTax.


Not everyone is eligible for that.



MadamPirate PE said:


> Hahahaha! For yesterday's kill, it was someone was gonna get the tea tureen poured over their head, but how they got there depended on what they were. Mafia, they got accused of cheating. Townie would have been in a fist fight. Sorta choose your own adventure style.


That's how I usually wrote my stuff. The story was usually pre-written and the blanks were filled in. The only hiccups came when there was a tie that precipitated a partial rewrite. There were a few instances where I had a story pre-written that had to be scrapped because it wouldn't given the sudden change in vote narrative wise.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

tj_PE said:


> also @MadamPirate PE thank you for including me ♥


I was worried you'd be mad because your character is a little flighty, but your character is modeled after a book character who is a knitwear designer.


----------



## User1

MadamPirate PE said:


> I was worried you'd be mad because your character is a little flighty, but your character is modeled after a book character who is a knitwear designer.


it's real hard to make me mad!!! i can be a spaz no prob!


----------



## JayKay PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Not everyone is eligible for that.


I usually just do turbotax.  I can import last years return and it's pretty straight forward.  I have a very simple return, though.  I rent.  I have normal IRA/Roth/Traditional contributions (maybe one day I'll get close to that limit and have to worry) and I can link my accounts easily.  I have a HSA.  JK is lame.


----------



## chart94 PE

Damn! That sucks. My company covers classes, books and the exam fees for one round.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

We've done TurboTax for years. Once we did TurboTax and didn't like the results so we went to a CPA. It came out exactly the same.

I'm easy. Have and job; get a W2. My wife owns her own business and has a home office. Makes our return more complex. But there can be significant tax advantage to having a home office because you can deduct a portion of your home expenses (utilities, repairs, insurance, etc) as business expenses. Don't listen to me; discuss with a tax professional. #cya


----------



## User1

chart94 said:


> Damn! That sucks. My company covers classes, books and the exam fees for one round.


some I've been reimbursed for but not a lot. lol


----------



## Orchid PE

tj_PE said:


> Me:  (don't judge on my ARE exams - I took most of them without studying at all since I was busy and traveling tons for work) (Also i'm not good at passing anything on the first try. lol)
> 
> 
> Architecture Licensing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $   3,295.00
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NCARB enrollment as a student
> 
> 
> $     100.00
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NCARB renewal
> 
> 
> $       75.00
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ARE 4.0 Review Course - Black Spectacles
> 
> 
> $     300.00
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ARE 4.0 - Programming, Planning &amp; Practice
> 
> 
> $     210.00
> 
> 
> Jun-13
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ARE 4.0 - Site Planning &amp; Design x3 - damn graphics snaps
> 
> 
> $     630.00
> 
> 
> Dec-14
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ARE 4.0 - Building Design &amp; Construction Systems x2 + 1 resched
> 
> 
> $     500.00
> 
> 
> Oct-15
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ARE 4.0 - Schematic Design x2
> 
> 
> $     420.00
> 
> 
> Jun-14
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ARE 4.0 - Structural Systems
> 
> 
> $     210.00
> 
> 
> Jun-12
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ARE 4.0 - Building Systems
> 
> 
> $     210.00
> 
> 
> Apr-15
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ARE 4.0 - Construction Documents &amp; Services x2 + 3 resched
> 
> 
> $     640.00
> 
> 
> Apr-14
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PE Licensing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $      950.00
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Books
> 
> 
> $     250.00
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exam + Reg x2
> 
> 
> $     700.00
> 
> 
> Oct-16
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SE Licensing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $   4,600.00
> 
> 
> min
> 
> 
> Books
> 
> 
> $     300.00
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vertical Review Course
> 
> 
> $  1,150.00
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vertical Exam x 3
> 
> 
> $  1,500.00
> 
> 
> Apr-20
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Minimum Future Expenses for SE Licensing…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lateral Review Course
> 
> 
> $  1,150.00
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lateral Exam
> 
> 
> $     500.00
> 
> 
> Oct-20
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NBD almost 9 grand deep for some damn credentials


----------



## User1

oh and i forgot the FE exam


----------



## Orchid PE

Sequence of events:

*jean *voted for *dude*
*square *voted for *cheby*
*lycee *voted for *dude*
*jk* voted for *chart94*
*will *voted for *jk*
*dude *voted for *lycee*
*cheby *voted for *chatt*
*rb *voted for *cheby*
*me2 *voted for *chart94*
*txj *voted for *chart94*
*rb *_changed _to *dude*
*cheby *_changed_ to *dude*
*dude *_changed _to *chart94*
*jk *_changed_ to *dude*

Jean, a townie, voted in the "Dude" group. Dude, a mafioso, voted in the chart94 group. Chart 94 abstained from voting, even with all the votes against them. 

RB originally voted for cheby, but then changed to Dude. Cheby, who originally received a vote from RB, changed to Dude.

Cheby originally voted for me thinking I was the vig, but then was reminded the vig was pro townie.

RB and Cheby could be mafia, and changed their votes (sacrificing a mafioso) to try and appear as a townie.

Though, it was the first round and the mafia could be voting random as to not bring any suspicion to themselves.

The outliers in the voting were chart94, square, will.i'am, and roarbark.

Before jk changed her vote, the tally was dude: 4 and chart94: 4. By jk changing her vote, she saved chart94 from elimination. But, if chart94 was mafia, it really wouldn't matter since either dude or chart94 was going to die anyways.


----------



## Orchid PE

*insert Vizzini quote here*


----------



## JayKay PE




----------



## txjennah PE

JayKay PE said:


>


"Do you even go here?!"


----------



## DLD PE

_TheDude_ said:


> MeToEE is mafia but on a side note We've both been going through practice exams. If you see me in PM it's most likely cause I'm talking to him about a question and not cause I'm mafia.


wut

Prove it.  Post a screen shot of your PM with me talking about an exam problem.  I have many PMs (mostly with @Chattaneer PE and @LyceeFruit PE discussing PE stuff, but not you.  

There I've called your bluff.  Post the evidence or else everyone will see you're lying.


----------



## DLD PE

I don't know what @_TheDude_ is playing at, but I'm not falling for it.  I even suggested a couple of cool names for him.  

I agree with @Chattaneer PE's assessment.

@JayKay PE is suspicious of me, even through our PM discussions, which is fine.  

However, I'm sticking with my original vote.  Simply because I can't vote for @_TheDude_.

@MadamPirate PE I vote for @chart94


----------



## DLD PE

_TheDude_ said:


> MeToEE is mafia but on a side note We've both been going through practice exams. If you see me in PM it's most likely cause I'm talking to him about a question and not cause I'm mafia.


Ummm bad move.  You just exposed yourself as a liar and (as you'll see) me as a townie.  +1 for the townies.

Good game though!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Chattaneer PE said:


> Before jk changed her vote, chart94 had the most votes. If jk was mafia, and knew dude and chart94 were mafia, it wouldn't make too much sense to change from chart94 to dude, since in either case one of them was going to die. It _could _be assumed both jk and chart94 are either both mafia, or both townies.


chart and dude were tied before jk changed her vote.


----------



## Orchid PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> chart and dude were tied before jk changed her vote.


I noticed that and updated it.


----------



## DLD PE

Chattaneer PE said:


> I noticed that and updated it.


Ok so if @_TheDude_ doesn't post his evidence of talking to me about the PE exam in private, or retracts his statement, and @JayKay PE STILL votes for me, then she's definitely mafia.

The mafia just blundered in my opinion.  @JayKay PE can't vote for me without exposing herself.


----------



## Orchid PE

That's a pretty tall requirement for voting...


----------



## RBHeadge PE




----------



## MadamPirate PE

Current vote:

1 @MEtoEE (jaykay)

1 @RBHeadge PE (Chattaneer)

1 @chart94 (me2)


----------



## txjennah PE

I think it's important to remember that if we post screenshots of our inboxes, then we ruin the integrity of the game. That's too easy.

@MEtoEE, I tend to believe you're a townie (unless this is all a crazy Mafia plot to make us question everything WHICH IT CAN BE), but yeah, let's not make people post screenshots of their PMs.


----------



## DLD PE

@MadamPirate PE I change my vote to @JayKay PE until she realizes the mistake.


----------



## DLD PE

txjennah PE said:


> I think it's important to remember that if we post screenshots of our inboxes, then we ruin the integrity of the game. That's too easy.
> 
> @MEtoEE, I tend to believe you're a townie (unless this is all a crazy Mafia plot to make us question everything WHICH IT CAN BE), but yeah, let's not make people post screenshots of their PMs.


I understand and I agree to abide by any rules.

However, let me be known that I challenge anyone to PM @_TheDude_ and challenge him to post his evidence of what he said.  He can respond through PMs, right?


----------



## DLD PE

I also have PMs from people I spoke to about the PE exam last night.  I'll be happy to share with any of you.  

Oh and let me see if ANY of them are from TheDude......ummmm.....NO.


----------



## Orchid PE

Idk. We probably shouldn't send screenshots at all.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

1 @MEtoEE (jaykay)

1 @RBHeadge PE (Chattaneer)

1 @JayKay PE (me2)


----------



## txjennah PE

Chattaneer PE said:


> Idk. We probably shouldn't send screenshots at all.


I agree with this.  Otherwise, what is the point of the game?


----------



## DLD PE

Chattaneer PE said:


> Idk. We probably shouldn't send screenshots at all.


What do the rules say?

Can't be any worse than having a duplicate question on the real exam.


----------



## Orchid PE

Maybe the mafia thought too much attention was being drawn to @MEtoEE. So in an attempt to muddy the waters they assigned @_TheDude_ to slip in that comment on his way out.


----------



## Orchid PE

Chattaneer PE said:


> Maybe the mafia thought too much attention was being drawn to @MEtoEE. So in an attempt to muddy the waters they assigned @_TheDude_ to slip in that comment on his way out.


Or maybe it wasn't part of the plan. Maybe there were internal mafia quarrellings that led to @_TheDude_ getting upset with @MEtoEE. Now, @MEtoEE feels the need to (overly) defend himself against the unplanned attack from @_TheDude_.

All this transpiring as the 3rd mafioso sits in _silence_.


----------



## SaltySteve PE

MEtoEE said:


> Ok so if @_TheDude_ doesn't post his evidence of talking to me about the PE exam in private, or retracts his statement, and @JayKay PE STILL votes for me, then she's definitely mafia.
> 
> The mafia just blundered in my opinion.  @JayKay PE can't vote for me without exposing herself.


Fine!!!

Guys, TRUST ME! @MEtoEE is totally a townie. For real guys. I was totally kidding.


----------



## DLD PE

Chattaneer PE said:


> Maybe the mafia thought too much attention was being drawn to @MEtoEE. So in an attempt to muddy the waters they assigned @_TheDude_ to slip in that comment on his way out.


I didn't even get voted on yesterday and this morning only 1 comment/vote from @JayKay PE before @_TheDude_ made his comment, so no it can't be from any attention.

EDIT:  @_TheDude_ retracted his statement.


----------



## JayKay PE

MEtoEE said:


> Ok so if @_TheDude_ doesn't post his evidence of talking to me about the PE exam in private, or retracts his statement, and @JayKay PE STILL votes for me, then she's definitely mafia.
> 
> The mafia just blundered in my opinion.  @JayKay PE can't vote for me without exposing herself.


So if I vote for you, I'm obviously mafia.  If I change my vote in response to your accusations, I'm obviously mafia.

I mean, you just boxed me into a corner in a way of defending yourself.  Also, you PM'd me today, AFTER I had voted for you.  If you had PM'd me yesterday, when we were both voting for chart, maybe I would have believed you more.  Also, you are one of two people who voted in alignment with Dude last night.  I think you're just mafia who is angry that another member got pissed at being voted off and out'd you.


----------



## DLD PE

txjennah PE said:


> I agree with this.  Otherwise, what is the point of the game?


True, good point (unless you're the Astros or Patriots).


----------



## DLD PE

JayKay PE said:


> So if I vote for you, I'm obviously mafia.  If I change my vote in response to your accusations, I'm obviously mafia.
> 
> I mean, *you just boxed me into a corner* in a way of defending yourself.  Also, you PM'd me today, AFTER I had voted for you.  If you had PM'd me yesterday, when we were both voting for chart, maybe I would have believed you more.  Also, you are one of two people who voted in alignment with Dude last night.  I think you're just mafia who is angry that another member got pissed at being voted off and out'd you.


Nice try.  You can call it what you want, but I'm simply taking advantage of the mafia blunder.  

Vote for me at your own risk.  I dare you.  If I get killed, you'll be exposed.

Or back down and we'll all work together to find out who the remaining mafia are.

I'm not angry.  Just enjoying my lunch break


----------



## RBHeadge PE

A few observations from previous games:


posting screenshots in the public forum has ALWAYS ENDED POORLY FOR EVERYONE. At some point we actually banned it in the general game rules.

You generally can't read too much into the first day's vote. Most votes are random. Some people, self included, tend to abstain from voting on the first day unless they have an actionable reason to vote. Occasionally you can figure out who isn't mafia based on the vote, but this is the exception.

Don't bother going down the rabbit hole of multiple branching scenarios. It's a waste of time and energy, especially early in the game. which follows with:

Most people don't spend a lot of time thinking about the game logic and strategy. No theory of a convoluted plot has played out. Sometimes a cigar is just a cigar.

The few times someone tried to go "galaxy brain", it failed spectacularly within 24 hours.

Its just a game, don't take it personal, don't make it personal


----------



## MadamPirate PE

I gotta admit, moderating this is super fun.


----------



## SaltySteve PE




----------



## DLD PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> A few observations from previous games:
> 
> 
> posting screenshots in the public forum has ALWAYS ENDED POORLY FOR EVERYONE. At some point we actually banned it in the general game rules.
> 
> You generally can't read too much into the first day's vote. Most votes are random. Some people, self included, tend to abstain from voting on the first day unless they have an actionable reason to vote. Occasionally you can figure out who isn't mafia based on the vote, but this is the exception.
> 
> Don't bother going down the rabbit hole of multiple branching scenarios. It's a waste of time and energy, especially early in the game. which follows with:
> 
> Most people don't spend a lot of time thinking about the game logic and strategy. No theory of a convoluted plot has played out. Sometimes a cigar is just a cigar.
> 
> The few times someone tried to go "galaxy brain", it failed spectacularly within 24 hours.
> 
> Its just a game, don't take it personal, don't make it personal


I'll drink to that!  Well, not until tonight lol.

Btw I realize it's just a game and all in fun, and I love it.  However, it's more fun when you can act serious about it lol.


----------



## SaltySteve PE

MadamPirate PE said:


> I gotta admit, moderating this is super fun.
> 
> View attachment 15971


You beat me to it.


----------



## JayKay PE

MEtoEE said:


> Nice try.  You can call it what you want, but I'm simply taking advantage of the mafia blunder.
> 
> Vote for me at your own risk.  I dare you.  If I get killed, you'll be exposed.
> 
> Or back down and we'll all work together to find out who the remaining mafia are.
> 
> I'm not angry.  Just enjoying my lunch break


The mafia blunder that stated you were mafia?

Yeah, I'm boxed into a corner because no matter how I vote to you, that means I'm mafia, thus meaning I can't actually trust you from now on.  So, yeah.  This townie really doesn't trust you.

I'm not going to back down.  Your accusations are shit and there is still 8 hours for me to figure out who you really are.


----------



## Orchid PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> A few observations from previous games:
> 
> 
> posting screenshots in the public forum has ALWAYS ENDED POORLY FOR EVERYONE. At some point we actually banned it in the general game rules.
> 
> You generally can't read too much into the first day's vote. Most votes are random. Some people, self included, tend to abstain from voting on the first day unless they have an actionable reason to vote. Occasionally you can figure out who isn't mafia based on the vote, but this is the exception.
> 
> Don't bother going down the rabbit hole of multiple branching scenarios. It's a waste of time and energy, especially early in the game. which follows with:
> 
> Most people don't spend a lot of time thinking about the game logic and strategy. No theory of a convoluted plot has played out. Sometimes a cigar is just a cigar.
> 
> The few times someone tried to go "galaxy brain", it failed spectacularly within 24 hours.
> 
> Its just a game, don't take it personal, don't make it personal


This sounds like a mafioso that doesn't want townies to think logically. Maybe the town is too close on the mafia scent, so they're trying to create confusion.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

anyone got any puppy photos to help break the tension?


----------



## Orchid PE

Shoot. I completely missed my 5k post.


----------



## JayKay PE




----------



## Orchid PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> anyone got any puppy photos to help break the tension?


Now they're trying to distract with puppies.

Let's see who posts photos......


----------



## MadamPirate PE




----------



## DLD PE

JayKay PE said:


> The mafia blunder that stated you were mafia?
> 
> Yeah, I'm boxed into a corner because no matter how I vote to you, that means I'm mafia, thus meaning I can't actually trust you from now on.  So, yeah.  This townie really doesn't trust you.
> 
> I'm not going to back down.  *Your accusations are shit *and there is still 8 hours for me to figure out who you really are.


Woah that's harsh!  No.  If you don't vote for me, it means you are a townie since @_TheDude_ retracted his statement.  If I get voted off tonight and you still didn't change your vote (because everyone will see the truth) it makes you look highly suspicious.  But you keep your vote because you're trying to avoid suspicion, I get that.  

Sorry you feel boxed into a corner, but I wasn't going to take it lying down.


----------



## RBHeadge PE




----------



## SaltySteve PE




----------



## DLD PE




----------



## Orchid PE

MEtoEE said:


> If you don't vote for me, it means you are a townie


That's a bold statement.


----------



## DLD PE

Chattaneer PE said:


> That's a bold statement.


True.  Maybe too bold, but not as bold as "you're accusations are shit" lol.

I don't care anymore.  I've said my piece about the whole thing.  If she still suspects me, that's on her.


----------



## Orchid PE

It appears there are a few now that believe they need to get involved to help shift the inquiring directions of the thread.


----------



## Orchid PE

Sometimes social engineering is more powerful than real engineering....


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Chattaneer PE said:


> Sometimes social engineering is more powerful that real engineering....


Do you not like the photo of my nephew-dog?


----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Orchid PE

MadamPirate PE said:


> Do you not like the photo of my nephew-dog?


Did you want a fudgey, too?


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Chattaneer PE said:


> Did you want a fudgey, too?


You want me to make your death especially brutal when it comes?


----------



## txjennah PE

I need to X out of this, getting too invested lol. I'm gonna be suuuper bummed if some of you are lying about being townies


----------



## Orchid PE

MadamPirate PE said:


> You want me to make your death especially brutal when it comes?


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Most people don't spend a lot of time thinking about the game logic and strategy. No theory of a convoluted plot has played out. Sometimes a cigar is just a cigar


it me



RBHeadge PE said:


> Its just a game, don't take it personal, don't make it personal


you say that you haven't been woodchipped. TWICE. 



RBHeadge PE said:


> anyone got any puppy photos to help break the tension?


----------



## LyceeFruit PE




----------



## Orchid PE

Preliminary mafia list:


@_TheDude_

@RBHeadge PE

@MEtoEE - Only because of how events have transpired. Still just a preliminary list.


----------



## JayKay PE

MEtoEE said:


> I'm holding off my real vote today to wait and see if @JayKay PE retracts hers.  I'm a forgiving person.


2 hours ago.  Voted for @chart94 and then promptly changes it to me within an hour of that when I won't back down from voting for them, even with ample time left in the day.  

What are you trying to prove?  You know votes can change at anytime, but instead of letting me think over lunch, you just throw accusations?  Not really endearing yourself to me.


----------



## SaltySteve PE

I see @MEtoEE has made sure to like all of @LyceeFruit PE dog pics.

Guess that means they're both townies.


----------



## DLD PE

Fine.  Lunch break is over.  You guys do what you want.  I'll check in later, but I've said my piece.

@Chattaneer PE and @JayKay PE


----------



## DLD PE

JayKay PE said:


> 2 hours ago.  Voted for @chart94 and then promptly changes it to me within an hour of that when I won't back down from voting for them, even with ample time left in the day.
> 
> What are you trying to prove?  You know votes can change at anytime, but instead of letting me think over lunch, you just throw accusations?  Not really endearing yourself to me.


You voted for me first.


----------



## Orchid PE

I'm not crying, you're crying.


----------



## JayKay PE

MEtoEE said:


> You voted for me first.


Dude.  I was working/random posting and then went to lunch.  By the time I came back, you had already switched back and was swinging some wild accusations.  

Sorry, not sorry.


----------



## DLD PE

JayKay PE said:


> 2 hours ago.  Voted for @chart94 and then promptly changes it to me within an hour of that when I won't back down from voting for them, even with ample time left in the day.
> 
> What are you trying to prove?  You know votes can change at anytime, but instead of letting me think over lunch, you just throw accusations?  Not really endearing yourself to me.


Keep digging if you want.


----------



## SaltySteve PE




----------



## Orchid PE

There's a lot of TN up in this thread.


----------



## SaltySteve PE

Be careful admitting to being apart of the Vol Nation.

@MEtoEE and I got targeted hard the first game we played for it. I spent the entire game being on the chopping block.


----------



## Orchid PE

There should be a EB TN chapter meet up.


----------



## SaltySteve PE

Chattaneer PE said:


> There should be a EB TN chapter meet up.


I vote it be in Chattanooga. I have a friend that lives down there I can stay with.


----------



## Orchid PE

_TheDude_ said:


> I vote it be in Chattanooga. I have a friend that lives down there I can stay with.


I vote Chattanooga as well.


----------



## Orchid PE

I'll be heading through k-town with the girls this weekend. Won't be there long, just passing through headed to JC.


----------



## Supe

EB had a Chattanooga meet once before, complete with an escape room and a visit to the Chattanooga choo-choo.


----------



## User1

JayKay PE said:


> So if I vote for you, I'm obviously mafia.  If I change my vote in response to your accusations, I'm obviously mafia.


to be fair, I remember a conversation when you figured out that i was mafia and you said basically the same thing. i was mafia if i didnt vote for you but you didnt want me to vote for you cause then youd be ded

lol!


----------



## Orchid PE

So this time: Aquarium, Mellow Mushroom, Beers, Escape room. In that order.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Chattaneer PE said:


> Sequence of events:
> 
> *jean *voted for *dude*
> *square *voted for *cheby*
> *lycee *voted for *dude*
> *jk* voted for *chart94*
> *will *voted for *jk*
> *dude *voted for *lycee*
> *cheby *voted for *chatt*
> *rb *voted for *cheby*
> *me2 *voted for *chart94*
> *txj *voted for *chart94*
> *rb *_changed _to *dude*
> *cheby *_changed_ to *dude*
> *dude *_changed _to *chart94*
> *jk *_changed_ to *dude*
> 
> *Jean, a townie*, voted in the "Dude" group. Dude, a mafioso, voted in the chart94 group. Chart 94 abstained from voting, even with all the votes against them.
> 
> RB originally voted for cheby, but then changed to Dude. Cheby, who originally received a vote from RB, changed to Dude.
> 
> Cheby originally voted for me thinking I was the vig, but then was reminded the vig was pro townie.
> 
> RB and Cheby could be mafia, and changed their votes (sacrificing a mafioso) to try and appear as a townie.
> 
> Though, it was the first round and the mafia could be voting random as to not bring any suspicion to themselves.
> 
> The outliers in the voting were chart94, square, will.i'am, and roarbark.
> 
> Before jk changed her vote, the tally was dude: 4 and chart94: 4. By jk changing her vote, she saved chart94 from elimination. But, *if chart94 was mafia, it really wouldn't matter since either dude or chart94 was going to die anyways. *


If I was still alive, I think I might vote for @chart94 tonight. Instead I'll just make creepy noises in his house and make undisturbed items randomly fall.


----------



## Orchid PE

Probably been used many times before.


----------



## Orchid PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> Instead I'll just make creepy noises in his house and make undisturbed items randomly fall.


Like any good ghost worth his salt.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Chattaneer PE said:


> Like any good ghost worth his salt.


----------



## JayKay PE

Chattaneer PE said:


> Like any good ghost worth his salt.


Please do not use salt near the ghost.


----------



## DLD PE

_TheDude_ said:


> I vote it be in Chattanooga. I have a friend that lives down there I can stay with.


We have friends in Chattanooga.  I love the downtown area, fountains, aquarium.  We took our son to the aquarium and he loved it.  We spent the last two 4th of July's at our friends' and it was great!

Lookout Mountain, the incline rail car...all great stuff!


----------



## Orchid PE

Can we have a seance and summon a ghost to torment someone in the middle of the night? Then, that person is so freaked out next round they "forget" (cannot) to vote. Ideas for future game mechanics.


----------



## DLD PE

tj_PE said:


> to be fair, I remember a conversation when you figured out that i was mafia and you said basically the same thing. i was mafia if i didnt vote for you but you didnt want me to vote for you cause then youd be ded
> 
> lol!


Maybe she wants to be mafia whether she is or not.

I think I've said enough today that even if I survive this afternoon, I'm sure to be "revenge-lynched" tonight because of all the stuff I've said lol.


----------



## DLD PE

Chattaneer PE said:


> Probably been used many times before.
> 
> View attachment 15982


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> If I was still alive, I think I might vote for @chart94 tonight. Instead I'll just make creepy noises in his house and make undisturbed items randomly fall.


Just to put a finer point on it. I've never seen so much last minute vote changing on day 1, unless someone was just trying to protect themselves. Especially with no discussion in the main thread.

My working theory is that both @_dude_ and @chart are mafia. When they were both leading in votes the mafia came together to sacrifice one while taking attention away from the rest of them. I guess I'm suspicious of all the day1 vote switchers.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

@MadamPirate PE I vote for @txjennah PE because they are LIT AF and that's just too much.


----------



## SaltySteve PE




----------



## MadamPirate PE

Current vote:

1 @MEtoEE (jaykay)

1 @RBHeadge PE (Chattaneer)

1 @JayKay PE (me2)

1 @txjennah PE (square)


----------



## DLD PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> Just to put a finer point on it. I've never seen so much last minute vote changing on day 1, unless someone was just trying to protect themselves. Especially with no discussion in the main thread.
> 
> My working theory is that both *@_dude_ and @chart are mafia*. When they were both leading in votes the mafia came together to sacrifice one while taking attention away from the rest of them. I guess I'm suspicious of all the day1 vote switchers.


1.  Dude no longer a theory, obviously.

2.  Yes, too difficult to vote on Day 1.  I randomly voted @chart94 and can't believe we killed off a mafia like that.  I was going to keep my vote going into today, simply to avoid suspicion unless something else came up, which is did (the whole Dude and JayKay thing).


----------



## txjennah PE

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> @MadamPirate PE I vote for @txjennah PE because they are LIT AF and that's just too much.


Womp! I'm a townie! Don't vote me off.


----------



## DLD PE

What's "LIT AF" mean?

I thought it meant "intoxicated" or "stoned" but don't see how it applies to txjenna.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> anyone got any puppy photos to help break the tension?


----------



## txjennah PE

MEtoEE said:


> What's "LIT AF" mean?
> 
> I thought it meant "intoxicated" or "stoned" but don't see how it applies to txjenna.


Whaaaat? You don't think I'm CRUNK!???


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Dang, you sit down to take care of a little IRL work, and you miss all the good stuff.


----------



## DLD PE

txjennah PE said:


> Whaaaat? You don't think I'm CRUNK!???


wut

I'm lost.  My urban dictionary needs updating.  Sorry complete nerd here lol.

"I'M KNITTING WITH ONLY ONE NEEDLE..."


----------



## txjennah PE

MEtoEE said:


> wut
> 
> I'm lost.  My urban dictionary needs updating.  Sorry complete nerd here lol.


Oh no no, I'm showing my age. I don't think anyone has legitimately used crunk since like 2003.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Will.I.Am PE said:


> Dang, you sit down to take care of a little IRL work, and you miss all the good stuff.


oh hey, you exist 

now where is @Roarbark


----------



## DLD PE

txjennah PE said:


> Oh no no, I'm showing my age. I don't think anyone has legitimately used crunk since like 2003.


I thought that was Mary J. Blige in 2001.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> oh hey, you exist
> 
> now where is @Roarbark


----------



## User1

i remember when missy elliot played the superbowl and a LOT of people were excited to discover this new artist


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

MEtoEE said:


> What's "LIT AF" mean?
> 
> I thought it meant "intoxicated" or "stoned" but don't see how it applies to txjenna.


I thought it meant "crazy" or "unbelievably cool"? Both of which apply to @txjennah PE.

@txjennah PE, fine. If you're not maf, who should I vote for? I'm the town mercenary, I offer my vote to the highest bidder.

(Real talk, I'm a regular townie)


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

tj_PE said:


> i remember when missy elliot played the superbowl and a LOT of people were excited to discover this new artist


----------



## txjennah PE

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> I thought it meant "crazy" or "unbelievably cool"? Both of which apply to @txjennah PE.
> 
> @txjennah PE, fine. If you're not maf, who should I vote for? I'm the town mercenary, I offer my vote to the highest bidder.
> 
> (Real talk, I'm a regular townie)


I haven't decided who I'm voting for yet.  ~~watch this space~~

And I haven't decided yet since I suspect multiple people .


----------



## Roarbark

LyceeFruit PE said:


> oh hey, you exist
> 
> now where is @Roarbark


He appears every once and awhile. And there's always 3-4 new pages of writing. Please PM me if there's anything important. 

Trying to mash out some submittals which may cause project delays/coordinate meetings with all involved parties to discuss whether they will cause project delays. AHHHH!


----------



## DLD PE

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> I thought it meant "crazy" or "unbelievably cool"? Both of which apply to @txjennah PE.
> 
> @txjennah PE, fine. If you're not maf, who should I vote for? I'm the town mercenary, I offer my vote to the highest bidder.
> 
> (Real talk, I'm a regular townie)


Everyone on here is cool (in my book at least), except @JayKay PE of course (KIDDING!!) lol.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Roarbark said:


> Trying to mash out some submittals


I'm reviewing submittals and I'm thinking...did you even look at the construction documents?? I said I needed minimum 12 air changes per hour, yo. We need more CFM!!!


----------



## Roarbark

We require additional CFM. We require additional CFM. We require additional CFM. (To be read in Protoss voice)


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Maybe next maf theme is an engineering office but maf are corporate spies, cop is PM, doctor is HR, and drunk is the intern.

Also, I'm not maf.


----------



## DLD PE

Roarbark said:


> We require additional CFM. We require additional CFM. We require additional CFM. (To be read in Protoss voice)


Careful....2000+CFM and you'll need duct smoke detectors in the AHU return to be monitored by the fire alarm system.  Two (one each in supply and return) if over 15,000 CFM (translated from Zerg Overmind).


----------



## txjennah PE

MEtoEE said:


> Careful....2000+CFM and you'll need duct smoke detectors in the AHU return to be monitored by the fire alarm system.  Two (one each in supply and return) if over 15,000 CFM (translated from Zerg Overmind).


I wish I had more to contribute to this conversation other than, "I'M REALLY GLAD FIRE ALARMS EXIST. YAYYYYY!!!!"


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

txjennah PE said:


> I wish I had more to contribute to this conversation other than, "I'M REALLY GLAD FIRE ALARMS EXIST. YAYYYYY!!!!"


same.

oh and fire pumps are covered in  NEC section 695.


----------



## DLD PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> same.
> 
> oh and *fire pumps* are covered in  NEC section 695.


I remember that one.  I know I got it right though


----------



## txjennah PE

MEtoEE said:


> I remember that one.  I know I got it right though


Shhh don't want to alert Timothy from Nieces


----------



## DLD PE

I didn't say what it was or where it came from.  Could have been a practice exam 

Do mafia neices (zerg lurkers) poke around here?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

txjennah PE said:


> I wish I had more to contribute to this conversation other than, "I'M REALLY GLAD FIRE ALARMS EXIST. YAYYYYY!!!!"


Ditto again


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

I've forgotten how hard it can be to keep up with EB when you have IRL work to do. Looks like I need to get my priorities in order.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Lit AF... 

Lit can mean drunk or high, but it can also mean awesome/fun/crazy (i.e. that party was lit)

AF mean ass fuck a generic exclamation of grandness

This is from my old ass mind, so take it with a grain of salt.

EDIT::::
WOW, I just caught my typo ... oops
AF means "as fuck" not "ass fuck"


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> Lit AF...
> 
> Lit can mean drunk or high, but it can also mean awesome/fun/crazy (i.e. that party was lit)
> 
> AF mean ass fuck a generic exclamation of grandness
> 
> This is from my old ass mind, so take it with a grain of salt.
> 
> EDIT::::
> WOW, I just caught my typo ... oops
> AF means "as fuck" not "ass fuck"


Haha, this would make it seem like@squaretaper LIT AF PE is into things that he may or may not be into.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Will.I.Am PE said:


> Haha, this would make it seem like@squaretaper LIT AF PE is into things that he may or may not be into.


I've never met a civil engineer.


----------



## DLD PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> Lit AF...
> 
> Lit can mean drunk or high, but it can also mean awesome/fun/crazy (i.e. that party was lit)
> 
> AF mean ass fuck a generic exclamation of grandness
> 
> This is from my old ass mind, so take it with a grain of salt.
> 
> EDIT::::
> WOW, I just caught my typo ... oops
> AF means "as fuck" not "ass fuck"






Will.I.Am PE said:


> Haha, this would make it seem like@squaretaper LIT AF PE is into things that he may or may not be into.


Also means @JayKay PE could be mafia or not, depending on how you look at it.

Hmmm I haven't heard from her since lunch.  She's either pissed at me, busy working or both.  Hey Jay, it's all in fun!  Come over and join us! 

Oh well.  I'm just enjoying my last day on here before the mafia ghosts knit a headcover over my head and tie a nice little knot around my throat. 

At least show me some respect and make the headcover orange and white.  A little "T" on top would be nice too.


----------



## DLD PE

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> I've never met a civil engineer.


My sister is one.  She works for the city.  They share the same building as the electrical codes inspectors.  I knew one of the electrical inspectors.  He said, "They work in the basement.  No one likes them.  I never go down there." lol


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Seems fitting


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

@MadamPirate PE i vote for @MEtoEE


----------



## DLD PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> @MadamPirate PE i vote for @MEtoEE


Et tu, Brute?


----------



## DLD PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> @MadamPirate PE i vote for @MEtoEE


"At least give me a clean death.  A soldier's death."


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Current vote:

2 @MEtoEE (jaykay, lycee)

1 @RBHeadge PE (Chattaneer)

1 @JayKay PE (me2)

1 @txjennah PE (square)


----------



## DLD PE

@MadamPirate PE

You may hang me, burn me at the stake, boil me in oil, or put me in the iron maiden.

However, no amount of suffering tonight could possibly compare to what I feel after being voted upon by @LyceeFruit PE

"Father forgive them, for they do not know what they are doing."  -  Luke 23:34


----------



## DLD PE

MadamPirate PE said:


> Current vote:
> 
> 2 @MEtoEE (jaykay, lycee)
> 
> 1 @RBHeadge PE (Chattaneer)
> 
> 1 @JayKay PE (me2)
> 
> 1 @txjennah PE (square)


Now I know what a 3-phase bolted fault feels like.


----------



## chart94 PE

Hey now I’m home sick making lasagna! Cut me some slack in the knitting circle!


----------



## txjennah PE

MEtoEE said:


> @MadamPirate PE
> 
> You may hang me, burn me at the stake, boil me in oil, or put me in the iron maiden.
> 
> However, no amount of suffering tonight could possibly compare to what I feel after being voted upon by @LyceeFruit PE
> 
> "Father forgive them, for they do not know what they are doing."  -  Luke 23:34


"Austin 3:16 says I just whipped your ass!"


----------



## txjennah PE

chart94 said:


> Hey now I’m home sick making lasagna! Cut me some slack in the knitting circle!


You're making lasagna while you're sick? hmmmm


----------



## DLD PE

On my way home.  Study night was last two nights. Tonight I have off.  Going to spend quality time with my wife after our son goes to bed.  

She said, "Love you, drive safe!  What would you like for dinner?"  I said, "Not sure, but tonight is probably my last night here in the flesh."

She said, "Oh ok.  Well I can take the leftover meatloaf and spread it out over some tortilla chips and we can nachos.  Then we can watch one of our shows."

"Sounds good!"  

Good night everyone, and good luck.  Peace out.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

txjennah PE said:


> You're making lasagna while you're sick? hmmmm


As long as @chart94 doesn't handle the food *after* baking, should be fine right? Temps above 122°F should kill off most bugs. Unless there's a *gasp* target in mind!


----------



## txjennah PE

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> As long as @chart94 doesn't handle the food *after* baking, should be fine right? Temps above 122°F should kill off most bugs. Unless there's a *gasp* target in mind!


But like...who wants to make lasagna when they're sick? I want to do is lie on the couch and warm up broth or whatever. I mean, shit, I'm in good health right now and I'm even like, "nope, lasagna would be too much."

idk idk maybe @chart94 just loves to cook and I'm just being ridiculous.


----------



## chart94 PE

txjennah PE said:


> But like...who wants to make lasagna when they're sick? I want to do is lie on the couch and warm up broth or whatever. I mean, shit, I'm in good health right now and I'm even like, "nope, lasagna would be too much."
> 
> idk idk maybe @chart94 just loves to cook and I'm just being ridiculous.


I need to eat lol and it came out really good! Now I can eat and pass out


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

MEtoEE said:


> @MadamPirate PE
> 
> You may hang me, burn me at the stake, boil me in oil, or put me in the iron maiden.
> 
> However, no amount of suffering tonight could possibly compare to what I feel after being voted upon by @LyceeFruit PE
> 
> "Father forgive them, for they do not know what they are doing."  -  Luke 23:34


I hope its the woodchipper for you


----------



## txjennah PE

chart94 said:


> I need to eat lol and it came out really good! Now I can eat and pass out
> 
> View attachment 15988


Oh man I just made lasagna too, look.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

txjennah PE said:


> Oh man I just made lasagna too, look.


Cheddar on lasagna? You monster!


----------



## chart94 PE

I’m voting for @MEtoEE @MadamPirate PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Current vote:

3 @MEtoEE (jaykay, lycee, chart)

1 @RBHeadge PE (Chattaneer)

1 @JayKay PE (me2)

1 @txjennah PE (square)


----------



## txjennah PE

@MadamPirate PE I vote for @MEtoEE


----------



## Roarbark

@MEtoEE you're on the knitting mafia shitlist.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Current vote:

4 @MEtoEE (jaykay, lycee, chart, txj)

1 @RBHeadge PE (Chattaneer)

1 @JayKay PE (me2)

1 @txjennah PE (square)


----------



## JayKay PE

MEtoEE said:


> Everyone on here is cool (in my book at least), except @JayKay PE of course (KIDDING!!) lol.


*jaykay response to you trying to pull them through the dirt*


----------



## MadamPirate PE

*jeopardy music*


----------



## DLD PE

JayKay PE said:


> *jaykay response to you trying to pull them through the dirt*
> 
> 
> View attachment 15989


"The girl with the not-so-pearl teeth."


----------



## DLD PE

MadamPirate PE said:


> Current vote:
> 
> 4 @MEtoEE (jaykay, lycee, chart, txj)
> 
> 1 @RBHeadge PE (Chattaneer)
> 
> 1 @JayKay PE (me2)
> 
> 1 @txjennah PE (square)


I'm just about on everyone's shit list. I bet you guys won't even cover my funeral expenses.  Fuckers.  Oh well.  I'll just write it off as an educational expense. As in, "I'm learning not to ever trust you fuckers."


----------



## DLD PE

TIME!

Might as well call it.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

MEtoEE said:


> TIME!
> 
> Might as well call it.


There's still twelve minutes.


----------



## JayKay PE

A lot can happen in five minutes. Unless this is you surrendering peacefully and revealing your true identity so you don’t get eaten by dogs, @MEtoEE?


----------



## MadamPirate PE

TIME!


----------



## JayKay PE




----------



## DLD PE

MadamPirate PE said:


> *jeopardy music*


I'll take "EFFFED" for $1000.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

After the horrible scene this morning, the studio is cleaned up and the audience is allowed inside. @tj_PE welcomes the audience to today’s challenge, then turns to the eleven contestants left. “Okay, so today’s challenge is SOCKS! Y’all are going to design your most fantastic pair of colorwork socks, for our fabulous judges to take a lookie-loo at!” @tj_PE turns to @vhab49_PE and @leggo PE, who are passed out at their judges’ table, the fun fur balaclavas piled haphazardly as pillows. “Heehee, probably too much champagne!”

@tj_PE walks over to the curtain, pulling it back to reveal sock yarn in many colors, gleaming knitting needles, stitch markers, scissors, and a table with a ballwinder and swift. “Alright contestants, have at it!” The group mobs the supply table, skeins of sock yarn flying through the air. Each contestant runs back to their armchair and starts frantically sketching out designs for their socks. 

Each contestant heads over to the ballwinder and swift as they finish their design, queueing politely and waiting their turn - knitters are polite to a point. Soft chatter is going on in the audience, as each of them pull out their knitting, too. The creaking of the swift can barely be heard over the soft chatter. @JayKay PE steps up to the swift, setting her skeins of sock yarn down so she can wind them. @MEtoEE stands in line behind her, staring off into the distance. He looks down and sees the fourth color that @JayKay PE is going to use in her socks, and picks it up to examine it. @LyceeFruit PE is standing behind him, pokes him in the shoulder. “Hey, that’s @JayKay PE’s yarn, not yours.” @MEtoEE looks startled. “I wasn’t trying to take it, I was just looking at it.” @JayKay PE turns, brows furrowed. “Stop trying to steal my yarn!”

At that, @chart94’s head swivels. “Stealing yarn, what is wrong with you!?” The mood changes swiftly, and the contestants rise from their chairs. @txjennah PE restrains @MEtoEE, who is still proclaiming his innocence. “BURN THE WITCH!” screams someone from the audience, and a frenzy begins. Punches are thrown, @MEtoEE’s head snaps back with a gush of blood coming from his nose. @txjennah PE drops him, and the group starts kicking and hitting him viciously, blood spray flying up from inside the center of the huddle.  Gurgles and sobs of “Help me, please!” come from the circle, but no one goes to @MEtoEE’s aid. Once he stops moving, the contestants move back to their recliners, this time warm washcloths are available at each knitter’s station. The audience squeals in glee as the bloody lump of @MEtoEE is cleaned away, the rest of the contestants resuming their knitting or yarn winding. The tech from last night pulls another recliner away. "At least there isn't a bear I'm expected to squeeze into an evening gown."

@MEtoEE was regular townsfolk.

Remaining players are: @RBHeadge PE @txjennah PE @LyceeFruit PE @JayKay PE @chart94 @squaretaper LIT AF PE @ChebyshevII PE @Roarbark @Will.I.Am PE @Chattaneer PE


----------



## JayKay PE

Womp womp. Oh well. Mistakes happened!


----------



## SaltySteve PE

I'd like to think I had a hand in orchestrating the townie lynching tonight.


----------



## Orchid PE

F.


----------



## JayKay PE

_TheDude_ said:


> I'd like to think I had a hand in orchestrating the townie lynching tonight.
> 
> *pic snip*


Mmmmm, more like me2 kinda being a jerk.  I just cast the first vote based on that because I'm a vindictive bitch.  Not sure why everyone else voted with me, tbh.


----------



## Orchid PE

Vigilante, if you're still out there, could you do me a solid and kill @Will.I.Am PE? Thanks a bunch.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Chattaneer PE said:


> Vigilante, if you're still out there, could you do me a solid and kill @Will.I.Am PE? Thanks a bunch.


Wait, wut?


----------



## Orchid PE

Just trying to get rid of all the mafia. It's just business.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE




----------



## LyceeFruit PE




----------



## DLD PE

_TheDude_ said:


> I'd like to think I had a hand in orchestrating the townie lynching tonight.
> 
> View attachment 15991


Easy to do with teammates like ours.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Chattaneer PE said:


> Just trying to get rid of all the mafia. It's just business.


Hmm... Suspicious.


----------



## DLD PE

JayKay PE said:


> Mmmmm, more like me2 kinda being a jerk.  I just cast the first vote based on that because I'm a vindictive bitch.  Not sure why everyone else voted with me, tbh.


Oh yeah, defending myself and stating my case is being a jerk.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

MEtoEE said:


> Oh yeah, defending myself and stating my case is being a jerk.


you were a bit extra


----------



## SaltySteve PE

@LyceeFruit PE to @JayKay PE about @MEtoEE


----------



## Orchid PE

To be fair, @MEtoEE was a townie. #oneofus


----------



## SaltySteve PE

Chattaneer PE said:


> Vigilante, if you're still out there, could you do me a solid and kill @Will.I.Am PE? Thanks a bunch.


Just so you guys know, I asked @RBHeadge PE last round if I could set an automatic email the be sent  to Nieces in the event of my death outing @MEtoEE as a cheater when I knew I was going to get lynched. That would have been a sweet first vigilante kill but it bent the rules too much.


----------



## DLD PE

_TheDude_ said:


> Just so you guys know, I asked @RBHeadge PE last round if I could set an automatic email the be sent in the event of my death for Nieces and out @MEtoEE as a cheater last game when I knew I was going to get lynched. That would have been a sweet first vigilante kill but it bent the rules too much.


And I was a cheater how?


----------



## Orchid PE

MEtoEE said:


> And I was a cheater how?


Cheater as in an exam cheater (mafia)?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Chattaneer PE said:


> MEtoEE said:
> 
> 
> 
> And I was a cheater how?
> 
> 
> 
> Cheater as in an exam cheater (mafia)?
Click to expand...

Yes. It was meant to go along with the theme of the round. It was not indicative of actual gameplay or conduct during a real test.


----------



## SaltySteve PE

Weren't you Mafia/troll last round?

When I PM'd you, you were just too eager to kill off anyone I mentioned. For some reason it raised my suspicion and that why I changed my vote from who ever I told you I was going to vote.


----------



## DLD PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Yes. It was meant to go along with the theme of the round. It was not indicative of actual gameplay or conduct during a real test.


Oh makes sense


----------



## Orchid PE

Yeah that could be confusing. Nobody likes being called an actual cheater.


----------



## JayKay PE

MEtoEE said:


> Oh yeah, defending myself and stating my case is being a jerk.


@MEtoEE's general aesthetic:


----------



## Orchid PE

JayKay PE said:


> @MEtoEE's general aesthetic:


I resemble that remark sometimes.


----------



## DLD PE

JayKay PE said:


> @MEtoEE's general aesthetic:


I feel like I'm still going to get voted on today lol.


----------



## txjennah PE

MEtoEE said:


> I feel like I'm still going to get voted on today lol.


Aw man yeah honestly that is why I voted for you.  I legit thought you were a townie but then you kept talking a lot and being argumentative. I get it though. You were trying to defend yourself. I'm sorry we voted you off.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Sorry guys, today's writeup is going to be late, this pirate needs some handholding. @RBHeadge PE to the white courtesy phone, please.


----------



## SaltySteve PE

Chattaneer PE said:


> Yeah that could be confusing. Nobody likes being called an actual cheater.


Sorry @MEtoEE I didn't intend to besmirch your honor, I should have said troll.


----------



## Orchid PE

@MadamPirate PE I vote for @Will.I.Am PE.


----------



## DLD PE

txjennah PE said:


> Aw man yeah honestly that is why I voted for you.  I legit thought you were a townie but then you kept talking a lot and being argumentative. I get it though. You were trying to defend yourself. I'm sorry we voted you off.


I thought part of the fun was talking a lot and starting arguments lol.  I'm so quiet in real life (seriously) and I'm the complete opposite of a jerk in real life.  This is my only forum to vent and pretend to be someone else.  If that gets me killed early, oh well.  I guess I should be more reserved to extend my life but that's no fun! lol

I PM'd a few fellow townies with my thoughts on who I think is mafia.


----------



## Orchid PE

Maybe it's all just an elaborate ploy to reserve the ability to switch between combative &amp; reserved personalities during the game. You sob.


----------



## SaltySteve PE

I tried playing the reserved role this time and still got lynched first round.... Just saying.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

MadamPirate PE said:


> Sorry guys, today's writeup is going to be late, this pirate needs some handholding. @RBHeadge PE to the white courtesy phone, please.


sorry, I missed your PM earlier, I just responded.


----------



## Orchid PE

@RBHeadge PE Is using pm. MAFIA!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Chattaneer PE said:


> @RBHeadge PE Is using pm. MAFIA!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Chattaneer PE said:


> @RBHeadge PE Is using pm. MAFIA!


Nope, mod handholding because I forgot to clarify a rule before the game began.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

RBHeadge PE said:


>


So... You are Mafia?...


----------



## Orchid PE

Will.I.Am PE said:


> So... You are Mafia?...


You should know.


----------



## SaltySteve PE

MadamPirate PE said:


> Nope, mod handholding because I forgot to clarify a rule before the game began.


So that means he's not MAFIA!!!!


----------



## txjennah PE

MEtoEE said:


> I thought part of the fun was talking a lot and starting arguments lol.  I'm so quiet in real life (seriously) and I'm the complete opposite of a jerk in real life.  This is my only forum to vent and pretend to be someone else.  If that gets me killed early, oh well.  I guess I should be more reserved to extend my life but that's no fun! lol
> 
> I PM'd a few fellow townies with my thoughts on who I think is mafia.


Haha. Same.  @JayKay PE can vouch for my real life awkwardness.


----------



## Orchid PE

MadamPirate PE said:


> Nope, mod handholding because I forgot to clarify a rule before the game began.


So now you're trying to make excuses for mafia?? MAFIA!


----------



## Orchid PE

Y'all all mafia.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Chattaneer PE said:


> So now you're trying to make excuses for mafia?? MAFIA!


----------



## Orchid PE

Don't make me change my vote to you.


----------



## Orchid PE

I ain't afraid to vote off a mod.


----------



## DLD PE

txjennah PE said:


> Haha. Same.  @JayKay PE can vouch for my real life awkwardness.


And I can vouch for both of you being traitors in real life.  (j/k)


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Chattaneer PE said:


> Y'all all mafia.


----------



## Orchid PE

Why is there not a star wars themed round? Jedi vs Siths. Hello.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Will.I.Am PE said:


> RBHeadge PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chattaneer PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> @RBHeadge PE Is using pm. MAFIA!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So... You are Mafia?...
Click to expand...

I was fully aware of the irony when I posted the gif. But I thought it was comically appropriate and went for it anyway. Gotta have fun with the game.

FTR I am normal townie.


----------



## Orchid PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Will.I.Am PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RBHeadge PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chattaneer PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> @RBHeadge PE Is using pm. MAFIA!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So... You are Mafia?...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was fully aware of the irony when I posted the gif. But I thought it was comically appropriate and went for it anyway. Gotta have fun with the game.
> 
> FTR I am normal townie.
Click to expand...

This reeks of mafia.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Chattaneer PE said:


> Why is there not a star wars themed round? Jedi vs Siths. Hello.


thanks for volunteering


----------



## Orchid PE

Vig = Bounty Hunter.


----------



## Orchid PE

Doctor = Jedi with force healing


----------



## DLD PE

Chattaneer PE said:


> Doctor = Jedi with force healing


That would make me Jar Jar (annoying) lol.


----------



## Orchid PE

Town drunk = Jar Jar


----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Orchid PE

Will.I.Am PE said:


> View attachment 15998


Don't make me get my straight needles out....


----------



## MadamPirate PE

*Note: This narrative contains NO HINTS about people's actual roles in the game.*

All of you are brought back to the studio the next morning, and see @tj_PE standing on the stage, crying softly. The sit and knit area with the recliners looks - odd? As the group approaches, each of you realizes two things: The recliners have been spread out further than they were yesterday, and one of the recliners has exploded. Upholstery, padding, wood and steel chunks are scattered all over the stage, the other recliners, and into the first few rows of the audience. "Those chairs were designer! And what if we had AUDIENCE MEMBERS here when this happened!"

The group moves closer, and realizes that it is the chair that belonged to @RBHeadge PE. The group turns to him, and sees that he has a bandage on his head. "Uh, I guess I should have called someone when that happened last night, huh? I was sitting there working on my sock design when someone called my name from backstage, telling me to come back there. I got up and the chair exploded behind me! I hit my head when I fell, and snapped a double pointed needle!" he pouts, pulling the broken needle from his knitting bag. Jaws drop all around, and @tj_PE pipes in, "I'll have some couches brought out, and someone will get this cleaned up, I'm sure. Don't any of y'all worry!" 

@RBHeadge PE sustained injuries during the night, but the doctor saved him.

Remaining players are: @RBHeadge PE @txjennah PE @LyceeFruit PE @JayKay PE @chart94 @squaretaper LIT AF PE @ChebyshevII PE @Roarbark @Will.I.Am PE @Chattaneer PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Chattaneer PE said:


> Vig = Bounty Hunter.


I'm Boba, the Fett. I bounty hunt, for Jabba Hut, to finance, my 'vette. I chill in deep space, a mask is over mah face!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Trrrrriple!


----------



## txjennah PE

OMG! The doctor actually came in handy this round, holy shit!

So glad @RBHeadge PE is saved.


----------



## Orchid PE

So they thought they could wack a townie.

They were wrong. The only people allowed to kill townies around here is..... townies apparently.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Current vote:

1 @Will.I.Am PE (chattaneer)


----------



## JayKay PE




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Chattaneer PE said:


> The only people allowed to kill townies around here is..... townies apparently.


"We Have Met The Enemy, and they are Ours" - Oliver Hazard Perry


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

txjennah PE said:


> So glad @RBHeadge PE is saved.


You might say Fish Guy is...a slippery one? I'll be here all day, folks.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

T-t-t-triple post!


----------



## JayKay PE

You guys don't know how happy I am that "triple posting" is now semi-a thing on EB.

My legacy of bending the "no double post" rule shall live on!


----------



## Orchid PE

It's a shame what happened to @MEtoEE. I remember knitting with them in a knitathon festival. They were great people and a very good knitter. This was back in a small town where we both grew up called Stars Hollow.


----------



## txjennah PE

Chattaneer PE said:


> It's a shame what happened to @MEtoEE. I remember knitting with them in a knitathon festival. They were great people and a very good knitter. This was back in a small town where we both grew up called Stars Hollow.


You never answered my question, do you legit crochet?


----------



## JayKay PE

Chattaneer PE said:


> It's a shame what happened to @MEtoEE. I remember knitting with them in a knitathon festival. They were great people and a very good knitter. This was back in a small town where we both grew up called Stars Hollow.


----------



## Orchid PE

JayKay PE said:


> View attachment 16002


----------



## DLD PE

txjennah PE said:


> OMG! The doctor actually came in handy this round, holy shit!
> 
> So glad @RBHeadge PE is saved.


Way to go Doc!  At first I was pissed the doctor didn't save me, but glad a townie got saved.  Better RBHeadge than me.  Probably saved the better player and got rid of the annoying one lol.


----------



## Orchid PE

How is that post fudgey worthy??


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Chattaneer PE said:


> It's a shame what happened to @MEtoEE. I remember knitting with them in a knitathon festival. They were great people and a very good knitter. This was back in a small town where we both grew up called Stars Hollow.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Chattaneer PE said:


> How is that post fudgey worthy??


Fudgey still adds to rep, right?


----------



## Orchid PE

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> Fudgey still adds to rep, right?


Ya.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Not this one...


----------



## LyceeFruit PE




----------



## Orchid PE

Knit, people, knit!


----------



## DLD PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> View attachment 16006


Everyone is figuring out your role as mafia.  That's what's going on.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Did I miss the announcement of the Gilmore Girls theme?


----------



## txjennah PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> Did I miss the announcement of the Gilmore Girls theme?


"Gilmore Girls Mafia - Rory steals a boat and then kills everyone"


----------



## DLD PE

Mafia Suspicion List:

1.  Lycee

The only one actively posting on here to not show at least some kind of remorse or reasonable explanation for what she did to me.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

MEtoEE said:


> Everyone is figuring out your role as mafia.  That's what's going on.






MEtoEE said:


> Mafia Suspicion List:
> 
> 1.  Lycee
> 
> The only one actively posting on here to not show at least some kind of remorse or reasonable explanation for what she did to me.


someone is salty


----------



## txjennah PE

I suspect multiple people but honestly don't think lycee is mafia. THIS TIME.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> Did I miss the announcement of the Gilmore Girls theme?


----------



## JayKay PE

Random on-topic but not on-topic:  I know what everyone means from the context, but I still think it's hilarious that NCEES seems to have been auto-corrected to "nieces" multiple times in this thread.  It made it very interesting to me when it was exam-themed murder.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

I did it intentionally to avoid an defamation or unethical behavior issues. Parody has first amendment protections. I also think it's hilarious that everyone is keeping it up.


----------



## Orchid PE

Even with all the mafia drama going on, I'm getting a lot completed at work today. I'm pretty much caught up for the rest of this week and next week. But all that means is I have time for even more work next week!


----------



## txjennah PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> I did it intentionally to avoid an defamation or unethical behavior issues. Parody has first amendment protections. I also think it's hilarious that everyone is keeping it up.


Haha yes, my misspelling was definitely intentional after your game.


----------



## Roarbark

Chattaneer PE said:


> Y'all all mafia.


You all all mafia?



RBHeadge PE said:


> I was fully aware of the irony when I posted the gif. But I thought it was comically appropriate and went for it anyway. Gotta have fun with the game.
> 
> FTR I am normal townie.


NO FUN! Glad you're still alive, fish food.



JayKay PE said:


> View attachment 16002


Oh no you knittn't.**** FTFY. 

Morning everyone!


----------



## Roarbark

MEtoEE said:


> Probably saved the better player and got rid of the annoying one lol.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> I did it intentionally to avoid an defamation or unethical behavior issues. Parody has first amendment protections. I also think it's hilarious that everyone is keeping it up.


Yeah, that's what I figured. IIRC, you made some other little tweeks to names, right?


----------



## Orchid PE

Ke$ha.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Roarbark said:


> Morning everyone!


 where do you live Roar?


----------



## SaltySteve PE

Roarbark said:


> You all all mafia?
> 
> NO FUN! Glad you're still alive, fish food.
> 
> Oh no you knittn't.**** FTFY.
> 
> Morning everyone!


That's pretty common here in the south. Translation "You all ARE all mafia"

We drop the ARE for added effect.

A common variation might be - All Yall Mafia. Translation "All OF you all ARE mafia"

REDNECK to The TooooOOOOP!


----------



## DLD PE

Chattaneer PE said:


> Even with all the mafia drama going on, I'm getting a lot completed at work today. I'm pretty much caught up for the rest of this week and next week. But all that means is I have time for even more work next week!


It just means you don't have enough to do.


----------



## DLD PE

Roarbark said:


>


That was self-defamation on my part, as if I didn't need any more lol.


----------



## DLD PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> where do you live Roar?


I'm going to guess the state of Washington.


----------



## Roarbark

LyceeFruit PE said:


> where do you live Roar?


Don't you judge my sleeping habits! / My location is by my Avatar   



MEtoEE said:


> That was self-defamation on my part, as if I didn't need any more lol.


You can still be wude to yourself.


----------



## SaltySteve PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> where do you live Roar?


His location says "Middle of the ocean".  My guess is an Hawaii.


----------



## DLD PE

JayKay PE said:


> Random on-topic but not on-topic:  I know what everyone means from the context, but I still think it's hilarious that NCEES seems to have been auto-corrected to "nieces" multiple times in this thread.  It made it very interesting to me when it was exam-themed murder.


You just put this thread back on their radar for spelling it correctly lol.

Has anyone voted today?  I haven't seen an update.  

Or now that I'm dead, maybe everyone feels like they've won already.


----------



## DLD PE

_TheDude_ said:


> His location says "Middle of the ocean".  My guess is an Hawaii.


I thought that was where he worked, like maybe an off-shore drilling platform.  

Hawaii makes sense.  I seem to recall him being from Oregon/Washington for some reason.  I don't know why (Washington Huskies maybe?).


----------



## DLD PE

I'm submitting a bill to Capitol Hill (MadamPirate).

Dear Madam,

Please consider this bill to amend the EB Mafia Constitution Rules granting the right to vote to dead people.  Maybe 1/2 a vote?


----------



## JayKay PE

MEtoEE said:


> I'm submitting a bill to Capitol Hill (MadamPirate).
> 
> Dear Madam,
> 
> Please consider this bill to amend the EB Mafia Constitution Rules granting the right to vote to dead people.  Maybe 1/2 a vote?
> 
> View attachment 16020


*votes twice for me2*


----------



## JayKay PE

@MadamPirate PE I vote for @Chattaneer PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Current vote:

1 @Will.I.Am PE (chattaneer)

1 @Chattaneer PE (jaykay)


----------



## SaltySteve PE

@MadamPirate PE i VOTE FOR @LyceeFruit PE


----------



## Roarbark

_TheDude_ said:


> @MadamPirate PE i VOTE FOR @LyceeFruit PE











Sorry, still half drunk from last round. Away, ye non-voting scalleywag.


----------



## Orchid PE

Oooooo I received my first mafia vote ever!


----------



## DLD PE

Chattaneer PE said:


> Oooooo I received my first mafia vote ever!


No comment.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

@MadamPirate PE I vote for @JayKay PE. Because reasons.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Current vote:

1 @Will.I.Am PE (chattaneer)

1 @Chattaneer PE (jaykay)

1 @JayKay PE (square)


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

MadamPirate PE said:


> Current vote:
> 
> 1 @Will.I.Am PE (chattaneer)
> 
> 1 @Chattaneer PE (jaykay)
> 
> 1 @JayKay PE (will)


I think this is fate.

@MadamPirate PE, I vote for @JayKay PE, because I already suspected her, then the above happened.


----------



## DLD PE

JayKay PE said:


> *votes twice for me2*


----------



## DLD PE

_TheDude_ said:


> That's pretty common here in the south. Translation "You all ARE all mafia"
> 
> We drop the ARE for added effect.
> 
> A common variation might be - All Yall Mafia. Translation "All OF you all ARE mafia"
> 
> REDNECK to The TooooOOOOP!


Well you either Y'are or you Y'aren't.


----------



## DLD PE

Will.I.Am PE said:


> I think this is fate.
> 
> @MadamPirate PE, I vote for @JayKay PE, because I already suspected her, then the above happened.


No comment.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

1 @Will.I.Am PE (chattaneer)

1 @Chattaneer PE (jaykay)

2 @JayKay PE (square, will)

Sorry about the jacked up count earlier, I fixed it. I'm swamped at work today, ugh.


----------



## SaltySteve PE

MEtoEE said:


> Chattaneer PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oooooo I received my first mafia vote ever!
> 
> 
> 
> No comment.
Click to expand...

Should have never told them you were from TN. Now you're a target for sure.


----------



## DLD PE

_TheDude_ said:


> Should have never told them you were from TN. Now you're a target for sure.


----------



## DLD PE

MadamPirate PE said:


> 1 @Will.I.Am PE (chattaneer)
> 
> 1 @Chattaneer PE (jaykay)
> 
> 2 @JayKay PE (square, will)
> 
> Sorry about the jacked up count earlier, I fixed it. I'm swamped at work today, ugh.


Me too, which is why I delegated some of my stuff to my supervisor.  I was busy looking at a synchronous motor vs synchronous generator problem.


----------



## Orchid PE

_TheDude_ said:


> That's pretty common here in the south. Translation "You all ARE all mafia"
> 
> We drop the ARE for added effect.
> 
> A common variation might be - All Yall Mafia. Translation "All OF you all ARE mafia"
> 
> REDNECK to The TooooOOOOP!


I think y'all all mafia is a little more southern country, and all y'all mafia is a little more southern city.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

@MadamPirate PE i vote for @chart94 too quiet, dropped a stitch


----------



## MadamPirate PE

1 @Will.I.Am PE (chattaneer)

1 @Chattaneer PE (jaykay)

2 @JayKay PE (square, will)

1 @chart94 (lycee)


----------



## Orchid PE

Dang. It would suck to go with only 2 votes lol


----------



## Orchid PE

Jk about to get muckducked.


----------



## chart94 PE

I vote for @LyceeFruit PE in retaliation!! She doesn’t appreciate a two different color scarf and it shows!!!


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

chart94 said:


> I vote for @LyceeFruit PE in retaliation!! She doesn’t appreciate a two different color scarf and it shows!!!


Thats not how you vote friendo


----------



## RBHeadge PE




----------



## MadamPirate PE

1 @Will.I.Am PE (chattaneer)

1 @Chattaneer PE (jaykay)

2 @JayKay PE (square, will)

1 @chart94 (lycee)

1 @LyceeFruit PE (chart)


----------



## RBHeadge PE

@MadamPirate PE I vote for @Will.I.Am PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Current vote: 

2 @Will.I.Am PE (chattaneer, fishguy)

1 @Chattaneer PE (jaykay)

2 @JayKay PE (square, will)

1 @chart94 (lycee)

1 @LyceeFruit PE (chart)


----------



## JayKay PE




----------



## txjennah PE

@MadamPirate PE I vote for @Will.I.Am PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Current vote: 

3 @Will.I.Am PE (chattaneer, fishguy, txj)

1 @Chattaneer PE (jaykay)

2 @JayKay PE (square, will)

1 @chart94 (lycee)

1 @LyceeFruit PE (chart)


----------



## DLD PE

Interesting


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Hello darkness, my old friend...


----------



## JayKay PE

Man, just took a shower and I feel great!

@MadamPirate PE, can you change my vote to @Will.I.Am a PE? Thanks!


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Will.I.Am PE said:


> Hello darkness, my old friend...


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Current vote:

4 @Will.I.Am PE (chattaneer, fishguy, txj, jaykay)

2 @JayKay PE (square, will)

1 @chart94 (lycee)

1 @LyceeFruit PE (chart)


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

@MadamPirate PE i change to @Will.I.Am PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Current vote:

5 @Will.I.Am PE (chattaneer, fishguy, txj, jaykay, lycee)

2 @JayKay PE (square, will)

1 @LyceeFruit PE (chart)


----------



## Roarbark

@MadamPirate PE I vote for @Will.I.Am PE cause it's the cool thing to do.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Current vote:

6 @Will.I.Am PE (chattaneer, fishguy, txj, jaykay, lycee, roar)

2 @JayKay PE (square, will)

1 @LyceeFruit PE (chart)


----------



## MadamPirate PE

TIME!


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Wait where is @squaretaper LIT AF PE and @ChebyshevII PE


----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Farewell, friends...


----------



## MadamPirate PE

After the bombed recliner is cleaned up, the studio audience is allowed in the building. The recliners were taken away earlier in the day by the bomb squad, who decided that they were all a danger to the studio audience.  @tj_PE bounces onto the stage, which has been rearranged to accommodate the comfortable couches. “Hey-o, everyone, I hope you’re ready to turn in your socks and get ready for your next design challenge - SWIMWEAR!!!!” @tj_PE jumps up and down excitedly, clapping her hands. “Oooh, and I have your scores from the first round here - the top three knitters are @Will.I.Am PE, @chart94, and @Roarbark, in that order! You’ve gotta be in the first three places to get a prize! So, go ahead and drop your socks off with the judges, and I’ll unveil your materials for the swimwear design!” @tj_PE waves her arms in the direction of @vhab49_PE and @leggo PE, who are too busy taking selfies at the moment to pay attention to the competition. 

@tj_PE shoos all of you to drop off your socks, and heads over to a table covered with a cloth. Pulling it off the table with flair, she shows all of you what your materials will be. Mohair and silk laceweight await the contestants at the table, as well as an assortment of twine and paracord. All of you look uneasily at each other, but then go to gather up materials. 

Soft chatter from the audience goes on while each of you sketches up your design. @JayKay PE casts on first, a determined look on her face. @Chattaneer PE casts on just behind @JayKay PE, peeking out at her from under his eyelashes as he mouths numbers. @chart94 gets up to grab some extra colors, then plops down in the empty space RIGHT NEXT TO @RBHeadge PE. @RBHeadge PE gives him a weird look, gets up and sits near @Will.I.Am PE, who is trying to hide his project underneath his sketchbook. @RBHeadge PE sitting down on the otherwise empty couch jostles the sketchbook, and it slides off @Will.I.Am PE’s lap. The book hits the floor with a soft thump, pages scattering, and @RBHeadge PE hops off the couch to help @Will.I.Am PE pick it up. “Sorry about that mate, didn’t mean to - what’s this?” @Will.I.Am PE blanches, trying to snatch the pages out of @RBHeadge PE’s hands, but @RBHeadge PE is quicker than @Will.I.Am PE. 

“How did you know we were going to be doing swimwear tonight - and how did you know about the mohair?!” screeches @RBHeadge PE, standing now. @txjennah PE walks over, having heard the commotion and picks @Will.I.Am PE’s project up off the couch. “Um excuse me, but this is CROCHETED. Why are you crocheting during a knitting competition!?” @Will.I.Am PE rises, and not even bothering to explain himself, tries to bolt off the side of the stage. @JayKay PE stands up to block him, and he runs straight into the knitting needles she’s holding in front of her, impaling himself. @Will.I.Am PE spins, trying to head off in another direction, as @LyceeFruit PE rips the swift off the edge of the supply table and wields it like a bat, smacking @Will.I.Am PE in the face with the folded up wood. It sounds similar to a kendo stick being applied to @Will.I.Am PE’s face, at which point @Roarbark comes from behind @Will.I.Am PE and gives him a little sweet chin music as he turns from the impact of @LyceeFruit PE’s strike - @Roarbark’s foot connects with @Will.I.Am PE's chin, snapping his head up and back. Blood sprays from @Will.I.Am PE’s nose as his head comes back down, and he takes a second strike from @LyceeFruit PE and the swift, to the kidneys. @Will.I.Am PE goes down behind a couch, and @tj_PE is seen running for the lights at the side of the stage. The rest of the contestants descend on @Will.I.Am PE, and just before the stage goes black, @Will.I.Am PE’s severed arm comes flying from behind the couch. The audience is chanting, “BLOOD. BLOOD. BLOOD.” 

@Will.I.Am PE was mafia.

The remaining players are: @RBHeadge PE @txjennah PE @LyceeFruit PE @JayKay PE @chart94 @squaretaper LIT AF PE @ChebyshevII PE @Roarbark @Chattaneer PE


----------



## Roarbark

Will.I.Am PE said:


> Farewell, friends...
> 
> View attachment 16028


Cute, but evil.


----------



## DLD PE

Always knew @LyceeFruit PE would kill someone with a piece of wood!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

@Roarbark channeling Shawn Michaels there gave me a future idea for a wrestling themed Mafia game...


----------



## txjennah PE

OMG. this got violent! Glad we took out a Mafioso. I also love that I was the one noticing that @Will.I.Am PE was crocheting. HOW DARE YOU

also, knitting with silk sounds like a nightmare.


----------



## Orchid PE

Well this has got to be awkward for the last mafioso.


----------



## Roarbark

MadamPirate PE said:


> @Roarbark channeling Shawn Michaels there gave me a future idea for a wrestling themed Mafia game...


Didn't / don't know who that is, so any channelization (woooo, enviros!!!) is not on purpose.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

txjennah PE said:


> OMG. this got violent! Glad we took out a Mafioso. I also love that I was the one noticing that @Will.I.Am PE was crocheting. HOW DARE YOU
> 
> also, knitting with silk sounds like a nightmare.


A silk blended with something isn't bad, but plain silk is definitely not my favorite.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

LyceeFruit PE said:


> Wait where is @squaretaper LIT AF PE and @ChebyshevII PE


Cheb has worked 66 hours and counting this week on a plant startup.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Roarbark said:


> Didn't / don't know who that is, so any channelization (woooo, enviros!!!) is not on purpose.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

MEtoEE said:


> Always knew @LyceeFruit PE would kill someone with a piece of wood!


Revenge of the woodchipped


----------



## JayKay PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> Revenge of the woodchipped


Not going to lie, I was wondering how @MadamPirate PE was going to get a wood chipper into a knitting competition, if there was any serious attempt at voting you off.


----------



## Orchid PE

There is a pretty disturbing crowd watching the knitting competition.


----------



## JayKay PE

Chattaneer PE said:


> There is a pretty disturbing crowd watching the knitting competition.


They got hooked on the aired murder-themed bachelor that was released last season.  They were excited to be an in-studio audience!


----------



## Orchid PE

Will.I.Am PE said:


> Farewell, friends...


"Friends"

You don't have any friends in this town, scumbag.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

JayKay PE said:


> Not going to lie, I was wondering how @MadamPirate PE was going to get a wood chipper into a knitting competition, if there was any serious attempt at voting you off.


I mean there's still time for it to appear! But yeah I'm really curious how a woodchipper will be brought in to this


----------



## DLD PE

Chattaneer PE said:


> "Friends"
> 
> You don't have any friends in this town, scumbag.


Truth, as LyceeFruit taught me.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

MEtoEE said:


> Truth, as LyceeFruit taught me.


----------



## DLD PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Cheb has worked 66 hours and counting this week on a plant startup.


Go to 105 on the reactor.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

As each of you arrives at the studio this morning, you can see that the bomb squad has been called out, yet again. Opening the back door, you can hear poor @tj_PE crying again. "Why is someone trying to ruin such a great contest? And why do people keep DYING!?"

One of the production assistants does a silent headcount, then counts on his fingers and nods with a grim look on his face. "You guys are going to have to hang out backstage, but you can't go in the dressing rooms, and you can't go out on stage." The group starts to protest and he shakes his head. "Not my rules, sorry." Ignoring him, @JayKay PE heads back towards the dressing rooms. "Sorry, but a girl's gotta go when a girl's gotta go."

Moments later, you all hear screaming from where @JayKay PE headed off to - and the group races over toward the sound. The bomb squad is over there, picking up bits of @squaretaper LIT AF PE, and checking the rest of the dressing rooms for bombs. @JayKay PE's scream cuts out and she faints on the floor. "I saw a first aid kit near the supply station, I'll go get it," volunteers @LyceeFruit PE. 

A few seconds after she dashes off, the group hears more screaming from @LyceeFruit PE's direction. @Chattaneer PE volunteers to stay with the passed out @JayKay PE, and @RBHeadge PE leads the rest of you toward @LyceeFruit PE. She's standing behind the supply table, but something looks weird about the swift - maybe super bulky yarn has been placed on it? @LyceeFruit PE is looking back and forth between the ground and the swift, her own face going pale. She wobbles on her feet a moment, but doesn't go down. As @RBHeadge PE and the others round the supply table, they see @txjennah PE on the ground. Her abdomen has been sliced open, and it's not yarn on the swift, it's her intestines. @chart94 gags and tries not to vomit, as the others recoil. 

@squaretaper LIT AF PE was killed last night, and @txjennah PE was killed last night.

The remaining players are: @RBHeadge PE @LyceeFruit PE @JayKay PE @chart94 @ChebyshevII PE @Roarbark @Chattaneer PE


----------



## txjennah PE

It's been good fam!  Keep going, townies!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Chattaneer PE said:


> There is a pretty disturbing crowd watching the knitting competition.


Finally, someone noticed!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

So, here's how tonight is going to work. I'll be on mobile after 4 mountain, and will do my very best to stay on top of the votes. I am going to try to pre-write tonight's death as much as possible. I will call time, but the completed writeup will be after I get home from my company party, which hopefully won't be too late and I won't be too drunk.

If necessary, do we want to play through the weekend or pick back up on Monday?


----------



## Orchid PE

I'd like to take a moment of silence for the lost townies txj, me2, and jp. You will be missed.

...

Aight, that's enough.

@MadamPirate PE I vote for @Roarbark.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Current vote:

1 @Roarbark (chatt)


----------



## DLD PE

MadamPirate PE said:


> So, here's how tonight is going to work. I'll be on mobile after 4 mountain, and will do my very best to stay on top of the votes. I am going to try to pre-write tonight's death as much as possible. I will call time, but the completed writeup will be after I get home from my company party, which hopefully won't be too late and I won't be too drunk.
> 
> If necessary, do we want to play through the weekend or pick back up on Monday?


I'm dead so it don't matter.

If I were alive I'd say let's play it out.  This thing will be over by Saturday at the latest.  Saturday is an all-day study day so I won't have access to my phone.  Sunday morning is church (to pray and ask for forgiveness (not for me, for the townies who voted for me), and Sunday afternoon if the Titans make it to the superbowl Ill be high as a kite.


----------



## JayKay PE

wut just happened


----------



## MadamPirate PE

JayKay PE said:


> wut just happened


Did I make it too gross?


----------



## JayKay PE

MadamPirate PE said:


> Did I make it too gross?


Nooooo.  It was more of a "I'm sure the townies will wrap this up tonight!" and then waking up to people dead who I did not think were going to be dead.


----------



## JayKay PE

MadamPirate PE said:


> Did I make it too gross?


It can never be too gross.  I mean, I'm sure I talked about charred flesh at leaaaaaast once in my stories.


----------



## JayKay PE

TRRRRRIPLE POST


----------



## MadamPirate PE

JayKay PE said:


> Nooooo.  It was more of a "I'm sure the townies will wrap this up tonight!" and then waking up to people dead who I did not think were going to be dead.


OHHHHHHHH.

Yeah. That was a thing.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

So I assume with the double death: one was killed by maf and one was killed by the vig?


----------



## txjennah PE

JayKay PE said:


> Nooooo.  It was more of a "I'm sure the townies will wrap this up tonight!" and then waking up to people dead who I did not think were going to be dead.


It's ok. I'm surprised I lasted this long. And I haven't been a night kill yet so I feel ~honored~

Also am picking up more work, so MAYBE IT'S FOR THE BEST.  Last night, I mafia'd in my parked car for about 10 minutes.  When I came inside, Husband knew I had been sitting there the entire time. Apollo gave me away. DAMN IT APOLLO. LET ME LIVE MY LIFE.


----------



## JayKay PE

txjennah PE said:


> It's ok. I'm surprised I lasted this long. And I haven't been a night kill yet so I feel ~honored~
> 
> Also am picking up more work, so MAYBE IT'S FOR THE BEST.  Last night, I mafia'd in my parked car for about 10 minutes.  When I came inside, Husband knew I had been sitting there the entire time. Apollo gave me away. DAMN IT APOLLO. LET ME LIVE MY LIFE.


YOU SHOULD HAVE JUST MAFIA'D IN THE GYM PARKING LOT.  YEAH, IT MIGHT HAVE BEEN IMPLIED YOU WERE WATCHING PEOPLE WORK OUT AND BEING A CREEP, BUT APOLLO WOULDN'T HAVE GIVEN YOU AWAY.

And maybe it is for the best, though I will miss your knitting.  I'll continue my rage scarf in memory of you!


----------



## txjennah PE

JayKay PE said:


> YOU SHOULD HAVE JUST MAFIA'D IN THE GYM PARKING LOT.  YEAH, IT MIGHT HAVE BEEN IMPLIED YOU WERE WATCHING PEOPLE WORK OUT AND BEING A CREEP, BUT APOLLO WOULDN'T HAVE GIVEN YOU AWAY.
> 
> And maybe it is for the best, though I will miss your knitting.  I'll continue my rage scarf in memory of you!


KNIT ON, @JayKay PE. KNIT ON ::guitar solo::


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

txjennah PE said:


> KNIT ON, @JayKay PE. KNIT ON ::guitar solo::


----------



## txjennah PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> View attachment 16032


This is so fucking cute


----------



## JayKay PE

txjennah PE said:


> KNIT ON, @JayKay PE. KNIT ON ::guitar solo::


Got confused.  Knit a sweater for guitar.


----------



## DLD PE

JayKay PE said:


> Nooooo.  It was more of a "I'm sure the townies will wrap this up tonight!" and then waking up to people dead who I did not think were going to be dead.


I wonder how that happens


----------



## DLD PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> View attachment 16032


LOL.  My wife and I used to play Rock Band years ago with our neighbors.  That was fun!


----------



## txjennah PE

MEtoEE said:


> I wonder how that happens


Shade thrown, @MEtoEE...


----------



## txjennah PE

MEtoEE said:


> LOL.  My wife and I used to play Rock Band years ago with our neighbors.  That was fun!


LOL! I miss the Rock Band days!  Although I hated the drums...it wasn't like real drumming at all/wasn't intuitive.


----------



## DLD PE

txjennah PE said:


> LOL! I miss the Rock Band days!  Although I hated the drums...it wasn't like real drumming at all/wasn't intuitive.


Oh yeah those were kind of weird.  I played lead guitar, one guy played bass guitar, his wife on drums and my wife did the vocals.


----------



## txjennah PE

MEtoEE said:


> Oh yeah those were kind of weird.  I played lead guitar, one guy played bass guitar, his wife on drums and my wife did the vocals.


The singing was so much fun.  Highway Star (was that Rockband or Guitar Hero? Can't remember) was my JAM.  Although the high notes at the beginning would always bring me down and I would fail immediately.   WHATEVER ROCK BAND.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

ohh ffs!

I roll a d4

@MadamPirate PE I vote for @LyceeFruit PE


----------



## DLD PE

txjennah PE said:


> The singing was so much fun.  Highway Star (was that Rockband or Guitar Hero? Can't remember) was my JAM.  Although the high notes at the beginning would always bring me down and I would fail immediately.   WHATEVER ROCK BAND.


I know Highway Star was on Rock Band (the original one).  We had the second version because it had Eye of the Tiger, and songs by Duran Duran, Linkin Park and Disturbed.


----------



## DLD PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> ohh ffs!
> 
> I roll a d4
> 
> @MadamPirate PE I vote for @LyceeFruit PE


The last mafia member might be the hardest to find.  Cheby has been so quiet you can't read into anything he says, RoarBark avoids suspicion well, and Lycee might as well be a professional poker player.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Current vote:

1 @Roarbark (chatt)

1 @LyceeFruit PE (RB)


----------



## JayKay PE

MEtoEE said:


> I wonder how that happens


----------



## txjennah PE

MEtoEE said:


> I know Highway Star was on Rock Band (the original one).  We had the second version because it had Eye of the Tiger, and songs by Duran Duran, Linkin Park and Disturbed.


I don't listen to Disturbed, but can't help think of this when you mentioned them:


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

MEtoEE said:


> The last mafia member might be the hardest to find.  Cheby has been so quiet you can't read into anything he says, RoarBark avoids suspicion well, and Lycee might as well be a professional poker player.


srsly? do you not remember how last round went?!


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> ohh ffs!
> 
> I roll a d4
> 
> @MadamPirate PE I vote for @LyceeFruit PE


----------



## DLD PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> srsly? do you not remember how last round went?!


No.  Every day is a new day for me.


----------



## MadamPirate PE




----------



## txjennah PE

As someone who is no longer participating/has no idea of what is happening:


----------



## JayKay PE

As someone who is still participating/has no idea what is happening/does not have my own popcorn:


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

MEtoEE said:


> No.  Every day is a new day for me.


----------



## JayKay PE

MEtoEE said:


> No.  Every day is a new day for me.


I mean, when this has happened, I can understand.


----------



## JayKay PE

@MadamPirate PE, I'm lazy and choosing a name on this page, so that means I'm voting for @LyceeFruit PE


----------



## JayKay PE

TRRRRRRRIPLE POST


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

JayKay PE said:


> @MadamPirate PE, I'm lazy and choosing a name on this page, so that means I'm voting for @LyceeFruit PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Current vote:

1 @Roarbark (chatt)

2 @LyceeFruit PE (RB, jaykay)


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

@MadamPirate PE i vote for @Roarbark


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Current vote:

2 @Roarbark (chatt, lycee)

2 @LyceeFruit PE (RB, jaykay)


----------



## Orchid PE

@MadamPirate PE, I change to @LyceeFruit PE.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Current vote:

1 @Roarbark ( lycee)

3 @LyceeFruit PE (RB, jaykay, chatt)


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Y'all are gonna make me figure out how to get a woodchipper up in here, aren't you?


----------



## JayKay PE

MadamPirate PE said:


> Y'all are gonna make me figure out how to get a woodchipper up in here, aren't you?


What can I say, it's an ongoing theme in this game.  That, and put-upon background workers who just want to be able to pay their rent.


----------



## txjennah PE

JayKay PE said:


> What can I say, it's an ongoing theme in this game.  That, and put-upon background workers who just want to be able to pay their rent.


I fucking died the last round you modded, when you pulled out the woodchipper for lycee.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

MadamPirate PE said:


> Current vote:
> 
> 1 @Roarbark ( lycee)
> 
> 3 @LyceeFruit PE (RB, jaykay, chatt)


----------



## JayKay PE

txjennah PE said:


> I fucking died the last round you modded, when you pulled out the woodchipper for lycee.


I mean...a lot of people died in that last round.  17 out of 18, if I recall correctly?

It was slightly traumatic.  You should feel bad for me having to write it.


----------



## DLD PE

JayKay PE said:


> I mean...a lot of people died in that last round.  17 out of 18, if I recall correctly?
> 
> It was slightly traumatic.  You should feel bad for me having to write it.


Everyone dies, but not everyone truly dies.

You are both (MadamPirate and JayKay) FINE writers! 

@chart94 was great too, but I that was before my time or so long ago I can't remember...probably the latter, I dunno.


----------



## txjennah PE

JayKay PE said:


> I mean...a lot of people died in that last round.  17 out of 18, if I recall correctly?
> 
> It was slightly traumatic.  You should feel bad for me having to write it.


That round was so much fun. I don't know how I managed to convince people to keep me around for one more day because I had basically given up and was being a total troll.  Then when I wrote that long dramatic monologue about @MadamPirate PE being mafia but she was actually the cop the entire time.  Busted....


----------



## txjennah PE

MEtoEE said:


> Everyone dies, but not everyone truly dies.
> 
> You are both (MadamPirate and JayKay) FINE writers!


I agree!!! they are awesome!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

MadamPirate PE said:


> @squaretaper LIT AF PE was killed last night, and @txjennah PE was killed last night.


Nuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu....


----------



## Roarbark

@MadamPirate PE I vote for @LyceeFruit PE because lycee is my second favorite fruit.
It also causes Acute Encephalitis Syndrome if you eat enough of it. Suspicious.


----------



## DLD PE

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> Nuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu....


Sorry dude.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Roarbark said:


> @MadamPirate PE I vote for @LyceeFruit PE because lycee is my second favorite fruit.
> It also causes Acute Encephalitis Syndrome if you eat enough of it. Suspicious.


i've still not tried lycee...


----------



## DLD PE

Roarbark said:


> @MadamPirate PE I vote for @LyceeFruit PE because lycee is my second favorite fruit.
> It also causes Acute Encephalitis Syndrome if you eat enough of it. Suspicious.


Obviously I've had too much lycee.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Current vote:

1 @Roarbark ( lycee)

4 @LyceeFruit PE (RB, jaykay, chatt, roar)


----------



## MadamPirate PE

*scraps the narrative she _was _working on*


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

MadamPirate PE said:


> *scraps the narrative she _was _working on*


No, it's fine! I don't need to die by woodchipper for a 3rd time!


----------



## DLD PE

MadamPirate PE said:


> *scraps the narrative she _was _working on*









*Comes with disassembly instructions for easier transport.


----------



## Roarbark

MadamPirate PE said:


> *scraps the narrative she _was _working on*


Don't kill me!


----------



## txjennah PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> No, it's fine! I don't need to die by woodchipper for a 3rd time!


I think you need to go all in on the woodchipper. Be like "YEAH BEYOTCHES, LEMME TAKE A RIDE DOWN THAT SWEET SWEET WOODCHIPPER" and then maybe everyone will get bored of lycee = woodchipper.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

You know, if I ever finally start to understand this game, I'm gonna mod. And it's gonna be fecking Maine theme. And someone is gonna die by woodchipper, lobstah trap, in a ski accident, in a paper pulp mill, death by Whoopie Pie, etc.


----------



## txjennah PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> You know, if I ever finally start to understand this game, I'm gonna mod. And it's gonna be fecking Maine theme. And someone is gonna die by woodchipper, lobstah trap, in a ski accident, in a paper pulp mill, death by Whoopie Pie, etc.


Death by Whoopie Pie...do I wanna know? Is it safe to google?


----------



## MadamPirate PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> You know, if I ever finally start to understand this game, I'm gonna mod. And it's gonna be fecking Maine theme. And someone is gonna die by woodchipper, lobstah trap, in a ski accident, in a paper pulp mill, death by Whoopie Pie, etc.


@RBHeadge PE is a great handholder.


----------



## DLD PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> You know, if I ever finally start to understand this game, I'm gonna mod. And it's gonna be fecking Maine theme. And someone is gonna die by woodchipper, lobstah trap, in a ski accident, in a paper pulp mill, death by Whoopie Pie, etc.


I'm sure you'd be a great writer too!  I already know how you'd kill me.  There's really only one way at this point.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

txjennah PE said:


> Death by Whoopie Pie...do I wanna know? Is it safe to google?


whoopie pies are soft chocolate cookies with a marshmallow cream frosting


----------



## DLD PE

txjennah PE said:


> Death by Whoopie Pie...do I wanna know? Is it safe to google?


It's like a blue waffle, but worse.


----------



## txjennah PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> whoopie pies are soft chocolate cookies with a marshmallow cream frosting


Ok that's the whoopie pie I was thinking of, but the internet taught me that innocuous sounding things can mean something much worse...


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

txjennah PE said:


> Ok that's the whoopie pie I was thinking of, but the internet taught me that innocuous sounding things can mean something much worse...


i totally get it because I'm afraid to google that VVV:



MEtoEE said:


> It's like a blue waffle, but worse.


----------



## txjennah PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> i totally get it because I'm afraid to google that VVV:


I think I googled blue waffle the last round when someone mentioned it. I think it's fake, thankfully lmao. still looks nasty af


----------



## JayKay PE

I'd be down for modding again, but I'm so excited that everyone is writing more!


----------



## blybrook PE

MadamPirate PE said:


> Y'all are gonna make me figure out how to get a woodchipper up in here, aren't you?


Just get the yarn / finished product stuck in the feed tray. It'll pull in the knitter while they attempt to free their hard work.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

MadamPirate PE said:


> ...
> 
> @squaretaper LIT AF PE was killed last night, and @txjennah PE was killed last night.
> 
> The remaining players are: @RBHeadge PE @LyceeFruit PE @JayKay PE @chart94 @ChebyshevII PE @Roarbark @Chattaneer PE






LyceeFruit PE said:


> So I assume with the double death: one was killed by maf and one was killed by the vig?


Do we get to know who was killed by mafia and who was killed by the vig? Is it safe to assume that both were townies since the game is still going?


----------



## MadamPirate PE

JayKay PE said:


> I'd be down for modding again, but I'm so excited that everyone is writing more!


I'm writing a bunch because you started writing the chaos! I feel like I'm trying to live up to your outstanding moderatorship.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> Do we get to know who was killed by mafia and who was killed by the vig? Is it safe to assume that both were townies since the game is still going?


No. Maybe.


----------



## JayKay PE

blybrook PE said:


> Just get the yarn / finished product stuck in the feed tray. It'll pull in the knitter while they attempt to free their hard work.


But that's not a wood chipper, and thus doesn't count.

God, you're just a bear.  Bears don't knit.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Anybody know who the vigilante is?


----------



## MadamPirate PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> Anybody know who the vigilante is?


I do!

/troll


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

blybrook PE said:


> Just get the yarn / finished product stuck in the feed tray. It'll pull in the knitter while they attempt to free their hard work.


where'd the bear come from!?


----------



## DLD PE

5 hours ago, MadamPirate PE said:
...

@squaretaper LIT AF PE was killed last night, and @txjennah PE was killed last night.

The remaining players are: @RBHeadge PE @LyceeFruit PE @JayKay PE @chart94 @ChebyshevII PE @Roarbark @Chattaneer PE

Well she just listed their names.  Usually she'll say they're "regular townie" or "mafia".

Does this mean they were both townies with special powers?


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

MEtoEE said:


> I'm sure you'd be a great writer too!  I already know how you'd kill me.  There's really only one way at this point.


i'm actually not a great writer. but i'd probably pre-write stuff and do it AB LIB style when it was my turn to mod.

except im still confused by this game so it'll be awhile.


----------



## JayKay PE

MEtoEE said:


> 5 hours ago, MadamPirate PE said:
> ...
> 
> @squaretaper LIT AF PE was killed last night, and @txjennah PE was killed last night.
> 
> The remaining players are: @RBHeadge PE @LyceeFruit PE @JayKay PE @chart94 @ChebyshevII PE @Roarbark @Chattaneer PE
> 
> Well she just listed their names.  Usually she'll say they're "regular townie" or "mafia".
> 
> Does this mean they were both townies with special powers?


Actual role is listed when lynched by fellow townies.  Night deaths never have the role revealed by the mod.


----------



## Roarbark

JayKay PE said:


> Actual role is listed when lynched by fellow townies.  Night deaths never have the role revealed by the mod.


Beat me to it. You are swift.


----------



## JayKay PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> i'm actually not a great writer. but i'd probably pre-write stuff and do it AB LIB style when it was my turn to mod.
> 
> except im still confused by this game so it'll be awhile.


Doesn't matter.  Still mod.  I had no idea what I was doing the first time I modded, which is why I wrote gruesome murder to cover my shame.

It worked.


----------



## JayKay PE

Roarbark said:


> Beat me to it. You are swift.


You ruined my triple post run, gawd


----------



## JayKay PE

TRRRRIPLE POST


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

no triple.


----------



## JayKay PE

Roarbark said:


> Beat me to it. You are swift.


LIKE A FISH ON LAND!


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

damn it


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

too slow to block @JayKay PE


----------



## JayKay PE

BWAHAHAHA


----------



## Roarbark

LyceeFruit PE said:


> too slow to block @JayKay PE


Probably cause she's so swift.


----------



## JayKay PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> too slow to block @JayKay PE


JK = very slow irl, so must make up speed while on the internet


----------



## DLD PE

JayKay PE said:


> TRRRRIPLE POST


No triplen, but it still resonated with me.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Well I guess getting killed off will work in my favor. Just looked at some work documentation that has me listed as the sealing engineer. In a state I'm not licensed in yet. So my time used stalking this thread can now be used for my NCEES record. &gt;_&lt;


----------



## DLD PE

When they give you a gaming computer at work....superfast internet lol.


----------



## DLD PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> Well I guess getting killed off will work in my favor. Just looked at some work documentation that has me listed as the sealing engineer. In a state I'm not licensed in yet. So my time used stalking this thread can now be used for my *NCEES* record. &gt;_&lt;


DO NOT USE HERE


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

*NIECES ?


----------



## DLD PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> *NIECES ?


----------



## JayKay PE

*is sad that this thread is ruining the horse is to stable word associate thread*

I just want to say things I think of when someone says something else they think of when they see a word.


----------



## Roarbark

JayKay PE said:


> *is sad that this thread is ruining the horse is to stable word associate thread*
> 
> I just want to say things I think of when someone says something else they think of when they see a word.


Banned for making me me think so hard while reading that last sentence.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

MadamPirate PE said:


> *scraps the narrative she _was _working on*


Are we in a position to accelerate the game?



LyceeFruit PE said:


> You know, if I ever finally start to understand this game, I'm gonna mod. And it's gonna be fecking Maine theme. And someone is gonna die by woodchipper, lobstah trap, in a ski accident, in a paper pulp mill, death by Whoopie Pie, etc.










txjennah PE said:


> Death by Whoopie Pie...do I wanna know? Is it safe to google?










jean15paul_PE said:


> Do we get to know who was killed by mafia and who was killed by the vig? Is it safe to assume that both were townies since the game is still going?


It's not public, but 5/7 active players know the identity of vig and who s/he targeted. So at least 5/7 also know who the mafia killed.

With public information, we can't safely say that both were townies. Nightkilled players do not have their roles revealed.



JayKay PE said:


> MEtoEE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 5 hours ago, MadamPirate PE said:
> ...
> 
> @squaretaper LIT AF PE was killed last night, and @txjennah PE was killed last night.
> 
> The remaining players are: @RBHeadge PE @LyceeFruit PE @JayKay PE @chart94 @ChebyshevII PE @Roarbark @Chattaneer PE
> 
> Well she just listed their names.  Usually she'll say they're "regular townie" or "mafia".
> 
> Does this mean they were both townies with special powers?
> 
> 
> 
> Actual role is listed when lynched by fellow townies.  Night deaths never have the role revealed by the mod.
Click to expand...

This^, and since we added the vig, nightkilled players don't have the role of their killers revealed.



LyceeFruit PE said:


> Well I guess getting killed off will work in my favor. Just looked at some work documentation that has me listed as the sealing engineer. In a state I'm not licensed in yet. So my time used stalking this thread can now be used for my NCEES record. &gt;_&lt;


Is this a public or internal list? Y*ou'll want to get that fixed ASAP*, especially if its external, otherwise it looks like practicing without a valid license. Either get your name off that list or get licensed yesterday, or both.


----------



## JayKay PE

Roarbark said:


> Banned for making me me think so hard while reading that last sentence.


----------



## txjennah PE

Roarbark said:


> Banned for making me me think so hard while reading that last sentence.


Oh thank you, it's not just me.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Are we in a position to accelerate the game?


Not really.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Is this a public or internal list? Y*ou'll want to get that fixed ASAP*, especially if its external, otherwise it looks like practicing without a valid license. Either get your name off that list or get licensed yesterday, or both.


It's internal and it's on a document we're review on Tuesday. So I'll update them on my non-status but I'm looking at the state rules rn - just learned I need to go get a headshot  on top of doing my Record. I'm thinking I won't be licensed in time for this project anyway


----------



## DLD PE

JayKay PE said:


>






txjennah PE said:


> Oh thank you, it's not just me.


It was like a power factor correction problem.  I was a little more than halfway though it when I had to scroll back up to see if it was public, private, internal or WTF it was about in the first place.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

*visions of woodchippers, dancing in her head*


----------



## RBHeadge PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> just learned I need to go get a headshot  on top of doing my Record. I'm thinking I won't be licensed in time for this project anyway


Maine does that too? DC has that requirement as well.


----------



## DLD PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Maine does that too? DC has that requirement as well.


Wow.  Never heard of that, either in NC or TN.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

My *guess* is that it's a requirement for all licensed trades and professions. I've seen many states require that a photo be placed with the official license for the "blue collar" trades, but I've never seen it for the professional licenses outside of DC.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> No, it's fine! I don't need to die by woodchipper for a 3rd time!


Apologies in advanced if we're wrong.


----------



## DLD PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Apologies in advanced if we're wrong.


+1, truly.


----------



## DLD PE

JayKay PE said:


> *is sad that this thread is ruining the horse is to stable word associate thread*
> 
> I just want to say things I think of when someone says something else they think of when they see a word.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Maine does that too? DC has that requirement as well.


Its for OH. I need a picture for NJ too and I know CT requires it as well. Idk about Maine since im not getting licensed here lol


----------



## txjennah PE




----------



## txjennah PE

The fox looks so busted.  This fox has seen some shit.


----------



## Roarbark

txjennah PE said:


>


fckn creepy


----------



## RBHeadge PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> Its for OH. I need a picture for NJ too and I know CT requires it as well. Idk about Maine since im not getting licensed here lol


wow, lots of states do it.

IIRC Ohio will issue a license in one business day if its done through the NCEES record system.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

txjennah PE said:


> The fox looks so busted.  This fox has seen some shit.


and had to do some bad shit.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> wow, lots of states do it.
> 
> IIRC Ohio will issue a license in one business day if its done through the NCEES record system.


Yeah im gonna work on my record this weekend. I really really gotta now lol


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Vote reminder before I leave work:

1 @Roarbark ( lycee)

4 @LyceeFruit PE (RB, jaykay, chatt, roar)


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> Well I guess getting killed off will work in my favor. Just looked at some work documentation that has me listed as the sealing engineer. In a state I'm not licensed in yet. So my time used stalking this thread can now be used for my NCEES record. &gt;_&lt;






RBHeadge PE said:


> Is this a public or internal list? Y*ou'll want to get that fixed ASAP*, especially if its external, otherwise it looks like practicing without a valid license. Either get your name off that list or get licensed yesterday, or both.


I read that as you're listed that you will be the sealing engineer on a future project that hasn't happened yet. Right?

Yeah, if you're listed as the sealing engineer on a past project when you're not licensed in that state, you'd definitely want to get that corrected.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> It's not public, but 5/7 active players know the identity of vig and who s/he targeted. So at least 5/7 also know who the mafia killed.
> 
> With public information, we can't safely say that both were townies. Nightkilled players do not have their roles revealed.


I never get invited to the townie group messages, even when I'm a townie


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> I read that as you're listed that you will be the sealing engineer on a future project that hasn't happened yet. Right?
> 
> Yeah, if you're listed as the sealing engineer on a past project when you're not licensed in that state, you'd definitely want to get that corrected.


Future project that hasnt happened yet, correct. Theres a chance I'll be licensed by then in that state (assuming my college sends out the education verification correctly) and if im not, its an internal idea sheet so someone else can seal it. They just fill it out to have an idea of who is doing it but its ndb if it changes


----------



## blybrook PE

JayKay PE said:


> But that's not a wood chipper, and thus doesn't count.
> 
> God, you're just a bear.  Bears don't knit.


Wood chippers have a feed tray at the bottom of the chute. Once something gets stuck in there, including clothing, it's pulling you in!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> I never get invited to the townie group messages, even when I'm a townie


we'll make sure to investigate you early next game. 



LyceeFruit PE said:


> Future project that hasnt happened yet, correct. Theres a chance I'll be licensed by then in that state (assuming my college sends out the education verification correctly) and if im not, its an internal idea sheet so someone else can seal it. They just fill it out to have an idea of who is doing it but its ndb if it changes


make sure you're not listed on anything thats going out as a proposal either


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> we'll make sure to investigate you early next game.
> 
> make sure you're not listed on anything thats going out as a proposal either


We dont list people on proposals for this client. I know because I help write them and will likely write this one


----------



## JayKay PE

blybrook PE said:


> Wood chippers have a feed tray at the bottom of the chute. Once something gets stuck in there, including clothing, it's pulling you in!


You’re a bear!!! Bears don’t have fundamental knowledge about wood chippers! Go rub your back against a tree or yell at a camera assistant!!


----------



## Orchid PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Maine does that too? DC has that requirement as well.


FL has mine. They just reused the one from my FE exam.


----------



## Orchid PE

Just finished the 3.5hr road trip to the sisters house. Doesn't look like I missed much.


----------



## Orchid PE

Knoxville traffic =


----------



## txjennah PE

I'm making dinner and it's a goddamn monstrosity. Usually I'm an ok cook but I don't know about this time. I just dumped a bunch of mozz cheese on it and am hoping for the best.


----------



## DLD PE

Chattaneer PE said:


> Knoxville traffic =


You must have hit Cedar Bluff at 5pm.


----------



## Orchid PE

1 minute.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

I ded


----------



## Roarbark

LyceeFruit PE said:


> I ded


Tru.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

LyceeFruit PE said:


> I ded


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Hour late time. Oops! Too much tequila!


----------



## txjennah PE

MadamPirate PE said:


> Hour late time. Oops! Too much tequila!


Your punctuation is too good for "too much tequila."


----------



## MadamPirate PE

I'll have you know I am a very good punctuator when I am inebriated.


----------



## txjennah PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> I never get invited to the townie group messages, even when I'm a townie


Make your own townie message threads! BE THE CHANGE YOU WANT TO SEE.

I was gonna invite you to mine, but then you had to die, soooooo....


----------



## DLD PE

txjennah PE said:


> Make your own townie message threads! BE THE CHANGE YOU WANT TO SEE.
> 
> I was gonna invite you to mine, but then you had to die, soooooo....


I get invited after I die, so I just invite myself to whoever votes for me a.k.a. Jaykay.   JayKay and I are friends. Friends forever. 

Disclaimer: The above message was not influenced by alcohol in any way, shape or form.


----------



## Orchid PE

Y'all all drunk.


----------



## chart94 PE

Chattaneer PE said:


> Y'all all drunk.


Correction, was drunk. Now hungover.


----------



## txjennah PE

Not me, wasn't drinking. I just enjoy writing in all caps.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

I cant wait to read how I died by woodchipper in a knitting competition


----------



## DLD PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> I cant wait to read how I died by woodchipper in a knitting competition


No.  Breakfast first. Can't read about it on an empty stomach.

Sausage and eggs/cheese first with cinnamon toast.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

MEtoEE said:


> No.  Breakfast first. Can't read about it on an empty stomach.
> 
> Sausage and eggs/cheese first with cinnamon toast.
> 
> View attachment 16043


Meh, I made bread dough before coffee. And buttermilk biscuits before breakfast (&amp;for breakfast) so order of operations doesn't matter in this house lol


----------



## DLD PE

Study time! I'll check back in 4 (hours) lol.


----------



## JayKay PE

Kickboxing class!!! can’t wait to see wood chipper death!


----------



## txjennah PE

Cuddling with my pup, watching the Office for the 484857493 time, and ghost crocheting.


----------



## JayKay PE

Back from kickboxing! Can’t move arms!! Attempting to make eggs and then see if I am ghost making eggs or I am corporal.


----------



## DLD PE

Break from studying. Can't feel my brain.  Will check back tonight after afternoon study session.  Good luck townies!


----------



## Orchid PE

So any update?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

I guess we aren't playing over the weekend?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I’m guessing our mod is dealing with a hangover?


----------



## txjennah PE

@MadamPirate PE was killed by mafia last night. Everyone else dies. gg


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Sorry guys. This pirate was murdered by tequila last night. And her husband made her go to breakfast and the mall once she got out of bed. 

I'll write up death here in a bit, but @LyceeFruit PE was regular townsfolk and @Chattaneer PE was killed last night.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Told you guys I was a townie


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Had to find my spreadsheet.

Remaining players: @RBHeadge PE @JayKay PE @chart94 @ChebyshevII PE @Roarbark


----------



## RBHeadge PE

@MadamPirate PE I vote for @ChebyshevII PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Current vote:

1 @ChebyshevII PE (rb)


----------



## DLD PE

MadamPirate PE said:


> Current vote:
> 
> 1 @ChebyshevII PE (rb)


My current vote is 150.35A.  That's what I got for the short circuit current on the high side of the transformer.


----------



## Orchid PE

F.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

@MadamPirate PE I vote @Roarbark.


----------



## chart94 PE

I vote for @ChebyshevII PE @MadamPirate PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Current vote:

2 @ChebyshevII PE (rb, chart)

1 @Roarbark (Cheby)


----------



## JayKay PE

@MadamPirate PE, I vote for @ChebyshevII PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Current vote:

3 @ChebyshevII PE (rb, chart, jaykay)

1 @Roarbark (Cheby)


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Time! (Sorry, got involved in writing!)


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

You guys got me. I truly was busy though, I’m pushing 95 hours this week.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

That afternoon, the studio audience is let into the building as the group assembles backstage. Each of you are handed a new knitting bag with some heft to it. “These are your challenge bags, you’ll be working what’s in the bags into your designs today. I wanted to hand them out before you got onstage, so you have them with you to pick materials to match.” @tj_PE smiled at the group, bouncing on the balls of her feet, before gesturing the group onto the stage. She follows of all you, welcoming the studio audience as you all sit. “Welcome everyone, and I cannot wait to see how you guys like today’s challenge. In your knitting bags are some embellishments we want you to work into your designs. Today’s design challenge is  going to be shawls, so feel free to look in your bags! Y’all are welcome to trade if you’d like.” 

Inside each of the bags were gems mounted on a backing for easy use in knitting. Each bag held a different color, with no two contestants having the same color. @tj_PE pulled the cloth off the supply table, revealing bulky weight yarn in multiple colors and textures. “Have at it, y’all!” Each contestant got up and mobbed the table, knitting bags in their hands. As @LyceeFruit PE and @RBHeadge PE were examining yarn at the supply table, knitting bags got set down. @LyceeFruit PE made her selection, accidentally picking @RBHeadge PEs bag up and heading back to her chair. @RBHeadge PE looked down, realizing that his bag was stolen. “ @LyceeFruit PE, why did you steal my bag?” he accused, staring her down. “I didn’t!” @LyceeFruit PE protested, standing from her chair. “Yes you did, you cheater, give it back!” @RBHeadge PE swiped at her, and she vaulted over the back of the chair. @JayKay PE motioned to block her from retreating, but @LyceeFruit PE was nimble and able to get away. At this point, the rest of the group noticed the commotion and came over, while @RBHeadge PE continued to insist that @LyceeFruit PE had stolen his bag. @LyceeFruit PE blanched, and relying on her marathon training, turned tail and ran backstage. 

@LyceeFruit PE jumped and leaped around the folks working backstage, the rest of the contestants not far behind her. She barreled out the backdoor into the studio lot, heading toward the next lot over. @RBHeadge PE caught a glimpse of her disappearing around the corner of the building, and pointed the group that way. They charged after her, and she headed into the next lot, where they were filming one of those crime procedural shows. @LyceeFruit PE changed directions nimbly, trying to run away from her pursuers. @JayKay PE took a separate path, cutting @LyceeFruit PE off. @LyceeFruit PE had no choice but to pivot on her feet - NFL running backs would be proud of her. She pushed through the crowd that was on set with the crime show, trying to use them to survive the onslaught coming from the knitting competition contestants. One of the techs from that show tried to stop her as she whipped around a trailer, but she was too quick for his grasp. @LyceeFruit PE could hear the contestants getting close, and shoved her way through the actors. One of them turned, bumping her off balance. @LyceeFruit PE tripped and landed on a table, causing a frozen pig to hit the ground. Another tech, not realizing there was a person on that table, pressed the button on the winch to tilt the end of it up. @LyceeFruit PE looked up at what was happening, and shrieked before she headed face-first into a woodchipper. The knitting contestants shielded themselves from the bits of @LyceeFruit PE being flung out of the end of the woodchipper, then turned and headed back to their studio, bits of @LyceeFruit PE in their hair and on their clothes.

@LyceeFruit PE was a normal townsfolk.

The next morning, each of you is escorted back to the studio wordlessly. @tj_PE is there already, crying yet again, and throwing a temper tantrum to end all temper tantrums. “That is it, I am SO TIRED of people dying, I am never doing another show ever again! I like these people and they just keep DYING, and I was hoping to make some friends!” She breaks down into sobs that can be heard through the whole studio. You are all ushered to sit in the first row of the audience, as @tj_PE’s sobs slow. She steps out and sits on the stage, sniffling. “You guys, I found @Chattaneer PE this morning - he - he was hung with bulky yarn in his dressing room!” She devolves into tears again. “I don’t know how much more of this I can take, we are supposed to start the final competition soon…”

@Chattaneer PE was killed last night.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

I'm still working on @ChebyshevII PE's death, but for the quick and easy, @ChebyshevII PE was mafia and the town wins!


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Man i wish I was nimble and quick IRL lol


----------



## DLD PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> Man i wish I was nimble and quick IRL lol


Yeah but your pivot/footwork!  (NFL running backs would be proud of you!)

Like Derrick Henry lol

Great writeup @MadamPirate PE!


----------



## DLD PE

Yay! The town wins!

Good game everyone!

To all you mafia f***ers:

"It was a great game.  It was the greatest game ever!"


----------



## DLD PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> You guys got me. I truly was busy though, I’m pushing 95 hours this week.


You were busy going to 105 on the reactor.


----------



## blybrook PE

JayKay PE said:


> You’re a bear!!! Bears don’t have fundamental knowledge about wood chippers! Go rub your back against a tree or yell *growl* at a camera assistant!!


Fixed


----------



## MadamPirate PE

That afternoon, once @tj_PE calmed down, the live studio audience was allowed into the building. As today is supposed to be the last day of the competition, each of the contestants is encouraged to stand near an entrance and greet the audience members coming in. Each of you is posted at one of the four entrances, causing @ChebyshevII PE and @RBHeadge PE to double up. Hand shaking happens, the audience is huge fans of all of you. 

@ChebyshevII PE taps @RBHeadge PE on the shoulder and says he will be right back. @ChebyshevII PE steps away, deep in conversation with someone outside of @RBHeadge PE’s hearing. Once @ChebyshevII PE comes back, @tj_PE announces that it is time to head back to the stage, as the show is going to start soon. @RBHeadge PE follows @ChebyshevII PE down toward the stage, and seeing something in his back pocket, plucks it out. @RBHeadge PE unfolds the piece of paper, realizing it’s a design for a sweater - which hasn’t been assigned to the contestants yet. @ChebyshevII PE looks behind him as he realizes that his pocket has been picked, and seeing @RBHeadge PE with the design, tries to bolt for the stage. @RBHeadge PE screams, ‘CHEATER!!!” and the audience perks, realizing that this cheater is in their midst.

The audience keeps @ChebyshevII PE from making the stage, surrounding him with wide eyes. “BLOOD. BLOOD. BLOOD. SACRIFICE THE CHEATER! BLOOD. BLOOD. BLOOD!” @ChebyshevII PE screams the feral scream of someone in danger, and goes down beneath the mass of the audience. @RBHeadge PE sneaks around the group, trying to stay safe himself and heads to meet the contestants at the stage. @tj_PE is standing on the stage, horrified, as the audience tears @ChebyshevII PE to pieces. They dance in the sprays of his blood, screaming in delight.

@ChebyshevII PE was mafia, the town wins!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Sorry, I posted that yesterday but I might have closed my laptop too quickly. I came to check in and it was sitting in my reply box. Sorry you had to wait an additional day for murder!


----------



## DLD PE

@MadamPirate PE Great writing and modding.  

Congratulations townies!  

Good game everyone!  I thoroughly enjoyed playing (as usual) with every one of you.  Please consider me for future rounds.


----------



## User1

I NEVER CALM DOWN


----------



## MadamPirate PE

tj_PE said:


> I NEVER CALM DOWN


You never get a chance to.


----------



## JayKay PE

I ACTUALLY MADE IT TO THE END OF A ROUND. THIS IS A FIRST FOR JK!!!!

Also, I am so happy Madam did some mod stuff while drunk too so I won’t be made fun of for making ranger cookies and ranting while trying to write a death scene!


----------



## DLD PE

Being part of this makes for a nice way to get to know you guys as well as break up the studying now and then.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

I'll admit that it took me a little bit to figure out how Lycee was going to find a woodchipper.


----------



## SaltySteve PE

Hey guys! Any chance you have room for a new player?


----------



## User1

SaltySteve said:


> Hey guys! Any chance you have room for a new player?


YOU CANT FOOL ME


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

MadamPirate PE said:


> I'll admit that it took me a little bit to figure out how Lycee was going to find a woodchipper.


An innocent mistake of grabbing Fish Guy's bag and I still get woodchipped!


----------



## txjennah PE

SaltySteve said:


> Hey guys! Any chance you have room for a new player?


The player formerly known as Spickett


----------



## SaltySteve PE

txjennah PE said:


> The player formerly known as Spickett


The player formerly know as _TheDude_ formerly known as Spickett who was officially voted by the board be renamed to SaltySteve


----------



## DLD PE

I like the avatar.


----------



## User1

SaltySteve said:


> The player formerly know as _TheDude_ formerly known as Spickett who was officially voted by the board be renamed to SaltySteve


I VOTED AF


----------



## SaltySteve PE

I forget who started the poll but the final vote favored SaltySteve


----------



## DLD PE

I think I voted "FrogMan".


----------



## User1

so are we doing this or skipping a week?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

The post count is over 9000!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> The post count is over 9000!!!!!!!!!


Youre not @Will.I.Am PE. Not allowed.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

LyceeFruit PE said:


> Youre not @Will.I.Am PE. Not allowed.


I never claimed to be. I’m merely making a cultural reference.


----------



## DLD PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> I never claimed to be. I’m merely making a cultural reference.


I must have missed it.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> I never claimed to be. I’m merely making a cultural reference.


He makes the references!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

LyceeFruit PE said:


> He makes the references!


And what do I do? Sit here and be boring? No thanks.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

tj_PE said:


> so are we doing this or skipping a week?


I'll play, but I'm out for modding the next couple weeks. Too many Dr appts


----------



## JayKay PE

I'm down to play, but can't mod since I'm still trying to recover from that back-to-back that happened in Thanksgiving/Christmas.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I can play.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> And what do I do? Sit here and be boring? No thanks.


you aren't boring. you have your doppelganger


----------



## RBHeadge PE

I can play


----------



## SaltySteve PE

I'm in!


----------



## DLD PE

I'll play if I'm invited.


----------



## chart94 PE

I will play also.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

MEtoEE said:


> I'll play if I'm invited.


Consider this your invitation.


----------



## JayKay PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> MEtoEE said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll play if I'm invited.
> 
> 
> 
> Consider this your invitation.
Click to expand...

@MEtoEE Consider this your dis-invitation.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

JayKay PE said:


> @MEtoEE Consider this your dis-invitation.


Uh oh, someone sounds bitter...


----------



## DLD PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Consider this your invitation.






JayKay PE said:


> @MEtoEE Consider this your dis-invitation.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

I'm going to pass this week


----------



## JayKay PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Uh oh, someone sounds bitter...


----------



## txjennah PE

I'd like to mod here soon, but I'm going to sit this week out as both a player and mod.  Work is getting busier and I kind of need to focus this week.


----------



## DLD PE

@JayKay PE if there's not enough players for a game this week, you and I could play rock, paper, scissors.  Best of 3?


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

I'll play this week if that's a thing.


----------



## JayKay PE

MEtoEE said:


> @JayKay PE if there's not enough players for a game this week, you and I could play rock, paper, scissors.  Best of 3?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

JayKay PE said:


>


We haven’t even started and JayKay is already the town drunk.


----------



## DLD PE

JayKay PE said:


>


----------



## JayKay PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> We haven’t even started and JayKay is already the town drunk.








@MEtoEE


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I am home from the field for a few days...I go back for a week next week.


----------



## DLD PE

JayKay PE said:


> @MEtoEE


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> Yeah, but plastics don't have a well defined modulus like metal do. Suppliers will publish a modulus, but if you plot the stress-strain curves, they are nonlinear from the start. Also with plastics, the "same" material can be very different from different suppliers. 304 stainless steel is going to be pretty much the same no matter who you buy it from. This is very not-true for plastics. Then some plastics have variations in properties depending on how it's processed (mold temperature, mold pressure, amount of shearing as it's forced through the gate, additives/colorants, etc). And nylons are notorious for absorbing moisture. They will suck water right out of the humidity in the air, and change both dimensions and properties.
> 
> Because of all this stuff we obtain all of our material properties via in-house testing. I'm plotting a bunch of comparison curves now.
> 
> Sorry, this is probably way more than you wanted to know.


Anyone hungry? I made spaghetti

View attachment 16072


----------



## DLD PE

(blank...ooops)


----------



## DLD PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> Anyone hungry? I made spaghetti
> 
> View attachment 16072


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Are those all from ostensibly the "same" material?


----------



## JayKay PE

MEtoEE said:


>


A double post?  In an EB thread?


----------



## DLD PE

I didn't mean to double post.  I was trying to delete the original one and repost.  Oh well I'm a rookie.  How do you delete a post you made?


----------



## DLD PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Are those all from ostensibly the "same" material?


If so, makes me very wary how plastics are advertised.


----------



## DLD PE

So triple post is ok, but double post not?


----------



## JayKay PE

MEtoEE said:


> So triple post is ok, but double post not?


----------



## DLD PE

JayKay PE said:


> View attachment 16080


----------



## JayKay PE

*JK upon checking thread and seeing nothing exciting has happened/obviously no round happening this week*


----------



## Orchid PE

Wrong. We never stopped playing last round. The vigilante has silently been killing off the remaining townies during the night, because he was paid off by the mafia before they were lynched. He didn't have to continue, obviously, since the mafia were no more, but he's a man of principle and a deal is a deal.


----------



## NikR_PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Are those all from ostensibly the "same" material?


Probably similar material just proprietary to that manufacturer.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Are those all from ostensibly the "same" material?






MEtoEE said:


> If so, makes me very wary how plastics are advertised.






NikR_PE said:


> Probably similar material just proprietary to that manufacturer.


No. This is a bunch of different materials. I just wanted to get them into the same file for easy comparisons. That chart isn't super useful by itself, but if you filter it for only the ones you're interested in, then it becomes pretty handy.

7 material "families": acetal, polypropylene, nylon, polyurethane, polyethelene, and ployketone
With multiple formulations and/or temperatures for most of them

Note: I hid all the numbers because it's considered company proprietary data


----------



## DLD PE

All I want to know is, "Can I put it in the microwave?"

I brought some Nissin "Cup Noodles" to work and got pissed off when I I found out you're not supposed to put it in the microwave.

I remember the high school experiment when we "created" nylon as a liquid and slowly pulled it out of a beaker.  

I wonder what type of urethane they use to make golf balls with, and are the properties consistent from brand to brand.  They all just call it "urethane" and don't go into specifics.  Makes me wonder.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE




----------



## User1

MEtoEE said:


> All I want to know is, "Can I put it in the microwave?"
> 
> I brought some Nissin "Cup Noodles" to work and got pissed off when I I found out you're not supposed to put it in the microwave.
> 
> I remember the high school experiment when we "created" nylon as a liquid and slowly pulled it out of a beaker.
> 
> I wonder what type of urethane they use to make golf balls with, and are the properties consistent from brand to brand.  They all just call it "urethane" and don't go into specifics.  Makes me wonder.


----------



## JayKay PE

MEtoEE said:


> All I want to know is, "Can I put it in the microwave?"
> 
> I brought some Nissin "Cup Noodles" to work and got pissed off when I I found out you're not supposed to put it in the microwave.
> 
> I remember the high school experiment when we "created" nylon as a liquid and slowly pulled it out of a beaker.
> 
> I wonder what type of urethane they use to make golf balls with, and are the properties consistent from brand to brand.  They all just call it "urethane" and don't go into specifics.  Makes me wonder.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

MEtoEE said:


> All I want to know is, "Can I put it in the microwave?"
> 
> I brought some Nissin "Cup Noodles" to work and got pissed off when I I found out you're not supposed to put it in the microwave.
> 
> I remember the high school experiment when we "created" nylon as a liquid and slowly pulled it out of a beaker.
> 
> I wonder what type of urethane they use to make golf balls with, and are the properties consistent from brand to brand.  They all just call it "urethane" and don't go into specifics.  Makes me wonder.


----------



## SaltySteve PE

Sooooo...Yeah....

When do we get back to voting for people to be lynched?

I volunteer to be Mod as long as you guys are fine with single sentence kills. I'm not into themes and spending a bunch of time writing out a story line.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

How many people have said they can play this week? It's getting late so maybe we should do a headcount for next week?


----------



## DLD PE

I'm in.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

In...most likely


----------



## MadamPirate PE

I’m in!


----------



## User1

me


----------



## ChaosMuppetPE

Pffft...


----------



## Roarbark

Chattaneer PE said:


> Wrong. We never stopped playing last round. The vigilante has silently been killing off the remaining townies during the night, because he was paid off by the mafia before they were lynched. He didn't have to continue, obviously, since the mafia were no more, but he's a man of principle and a deal is a deal.


Funny, the doctor has been silently saving each townie that the vigilante tries to kill off.


----------



## txjennah PE

I’m in for next week. And maybe modding after @SaltySteve


----------



## Roarbark

I spose I'm in.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

If I’m Mafia again I’m gonna kill myself.

(from the standpoint of the game, obviously)


----------



## User1

@Audi driver, P.E. is prob in AF


----------



## Orchid PE

Roarbark said:


> Funny, the doctor has been silently saving each townie that the vigilante tries to kill off.


Was the doctor not killed?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

In



Chattaneer PE said:


> Was the doctor not killed?


nope. the doctor survived to the end


----------



## Orchid PE

Who was it?


----------



## SaltySteve PE

Alrighty! We lollygagged around this week which is fine. Unless anyone wants to church things up and take over modding, I'll be your moderator for next weeks no frills all kills round of EB mafia. Game play will start Monday 01/27/2020. It doesn't look like we have any newcomers so you all know the rules hopefully.

Confirmed Players 

@MEtoEE

@ChebyshevII PE

@MadamPirate PE

@tj_PE

@Audi driver, P.E. - Not Out

@Roarbark

@RBHeadge PE

@vhab49_PE

@NikR_PE

@chart94

@squaretaper LIT AF PE

@jean15paul_PE

@JayKay PE

@blybrook PE

@Chattaneer PE

Potential Players

@Will.I.Am PE

@LyceeFruit PE - Out

@leggo PE - Out

@txjennah PE - Out

If you're on the potential list and want to play please sound off below.

@RBHeadge PE can you send me the role descriptions that get sent to mafia, doctor, and vigilante?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> If I’m Mafia again I’m gonna kill myself.
> 
> (from the standpoint of the game, obviously)


you have been mafia a lot recently.

@SaltySteve I vote for @ChebyshevII PE



Chattaneer PE said:


> Who was it?


@Roarbark


----------



## SaltySteve PE

Current Vote for tonight's random lightning round lynching

@ChebyshevII PE - FishGuy


----------



## Orchid PE

Depends on what I get finished here at work by the end of the day. There are two projects I think I can finish by this Friday, and if so next week will be slow.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

@SaltySteve i'm out but maybe our resident bear ( @blybrook PE) or creepy YT friend ( @ChaosMuppetPE) are in? 

and don't forget @Audi driver, P.E.!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> @SaltySteve i'm out but maybe our resident bear ( @blybrook PE) or creepy YT friend ( @ChaosMuppetPE) are in?
> 
> and don't forget @Audi driver, P.E.!


and @leggo PE


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

SaltySteve said:


> Alrighty! We lollygagged around this week which is fine. Unless anyone wants to church things up and take over modding, I'll be your moderator for next weeks no frills all kills round of EB mafia. Game play will start Monday 01/27/2020. It doesn't look like we have any newcomers so you all know the rules hopefully.
> 
> Confirmed Players
> 
> @MEtoEE
> 
> @ChebyshevII PE
> 
> @MadamPirate PE
> 
> @tj_PE
> 
> @txjennah PE
> 
> @Roarbark
> 
> @RBHeadge PE
> 
> Potential Players
> 
> @jean15paul_PE
> 
> @Audi driver, P.E.
> 
> @Will.I.Am PE
> 
> @JayKay PE
> 
> @chart94
> 
> @LyceeFruit PE - Out
> 
> @Chattaneer PE
> 
> @NikR_PE
> 
> @ChaosMuppetPE
> 
> @blybrook PE
> 
> @leggo PE
> 
> If you're on the potential list and want to play please sound off below.
> 
> @RBHeadge PE can you send me the role descriptions that get sent to mafia, doctor, and vigilante?


What if I'm not on the potential list?


----------



## SaltySteve PE

vhab49_PE said:


> What if I'm not on the potential list?


All are welcome to play. I just went through the last couple of pages and added anyone I saw. You want me to add you to the players list?


----------



## MadamPirate PE

vhab49_PE said:


> What if I'm not on the potential list?


yaaaaaas come play with us instead of being a drunk NPC in my mod round!


----------



## JayKay PE

vhab49_PE said:


> What if I'm not on the potential list?


Can't play.  Sorry, that's the rules.


----------



## JayKay PE

@squaretaper LIT AF PE, got time to stab me in the back for funsies?


----------



## JayKay PE

TRRRRIPLE POST


----------



## DLD PE

Anyone who messes with @JayKay PE:


----------



## JayKay PE

MEtoEE said:


> Anyone who messes with @JayKay PE:
> 
> View attachment 16107


I'm not that classy.  It's more like:


----------



## DLD PE

JayKay PE said:


> I'm not that classy.  It's more like:


@SaltySteve if JayKay and I are on opposite sides:




I need my head to stay intact until at least middle of April.


----------



## DLD PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> you have been mafia a lot recently.
> 
> @SaltySteve I vote for @ChebyshevII PE
> 
> @Roarbark


Who was the vigilante?


----------



## DLD PE

It would be fun to have an impeachment trial, or any kind of trial as the theme this round in light of the times.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

MEtoEE said:


> Who was the vigilante?


@chart94


----------



## JayKay PE

MEtoEE said:


> @SaltySteve if JayKay and I are on opposite sides:
> 
> *pic snip*
> 
> I need my head to stay intact until at least middle of April.


JK JK JK JK JK ilu


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

JayKay PE said:


> Can't play.  Sorry, that's the rules.


Damn, harsh.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

SaltySteve said:


> All are welcome to play. I just went through the last couple of pages and added anyone I saw. You want me to add you to the players list?


Fo sho.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

JayKay PE said:


> I'm not that classy.  It's more like:


Poor Finn Balor.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE




----------



## NikR_PE

@SaltySteve thanks for the invite. I am in for the next round. 

@MadamPirate PE seems to know her wrasslin.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

NikR_PE said:


> @SaltySteve thanks for the invite. I am in for the next round.
> 
> @MadamPirate PE seems to know her wrasslin.


I sure do. The Monday Night Messiah stomping Balor makes me sad. I puffy heart Finn Balor and I'm sad he's on NXT.


----------



## NikR_PE

MadamPirate PE said:


> I sure do. The Monday Night Messiah stomping Balor makes me sad. I puffy heart Finn Balor and I'm sad he's on NXT.


haha. I dont watch but these creative names always get me.


----------



## leggo PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> and @leggo PE


I'm out, just started a new job and finding myself with not so much time these days, alas!


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

tj_PE said:


> @Audi driver, P.E. is prob in AF


Everyone encourages me to play and then disparages my game play, why would I be?

FTR, I am out.


----------



## chart94 PE

SaltySteve said:


> Alrighty! We lollygagged around this week which is fine. Unless anyone wants to church things up and take over modding, I'll be your moderator for next weeks no frills all kills round of EB mafia. Game play will start Monday 01/27/2020. It doesn't look like we have any newcomers so you all know the rules hopefully.
> 
> Confirmed Players
> 
> @MEtoEE
> 
> @ChebyshevII PE
> 
> @MadamPirate PE
> 
> @tj_PE
> 
> @txjennah PE
> 
> @Roarbark
> 
> @RBHeadge PE
> 
> @vhab49_PE
> 
> Potential Players
> 
> @jean15paul_PE
> 
> @Audi driver, P.E.
> 
> @Will.I.Am PE
> 
> @JayKay PE
> 
> @chart94
> 
> @LyceeFruit PE - Out
> 
> @Chattaneer PE
> 
> @NikR_PE
> 
> @ChaosMuppetPE
> 
> @blybrook PE
> 
> @leggo PE
> 
> @squaretaper LIT AF PE
> 
> If you're on the potential list and want to play please sound off below.
> 
> @RBHeadge PE can you send me the role descriptions that get sent to mafia, doctor, and vigilante?


Im in @SaltySteve


----------



## User1

Audi driver said:


> Everyone encourages me to play and then disparages my game play, why would I be?
> 
> FTR, I am out.


pouty!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Gotta say, I’m stoked that people still like this game.


----------



## SaltySteve PE

MEtoEE said:


> @SaltySteve if JayKay and I are on opposite sides:
> 
> View attachment 16109
> 
> 
> I need my head to stay intact until at least middle of April.


@JayKay PE Are you playing? Did I miss you saying you were in?


----------



## DLD PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Gotta say, I’m stoked that people still like this game.


Kudos for starting the thread and sticking with it even when there were few interested players at first (I went to the 1st page and started reading for fun a while back lol).

Btw @SaltySteveI'm in, to be clear.  Just having a little fun with JayKay lol.


----------



## Orchid PE

MEtoEE said:


> It would be fun to have an impeachment trial, or any kind of trial as the theme this round in light of the times.


Too soon lol


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

JayKay PE said:


> @squaretaper LIT AF PE, got time to stab me in the back for funsies?


I want my victims to see me coming. Humans are the best prey.

@SaltySteve I'm in.


----------



## SaltySteve PE

SaltySteve said:


> Alrighty! We lollygagged around this week which is fine. Unless anyone wants to church things up and take over modding, I'll be your moderator for next weeks no frills all kills round of EB mafia. Game play will start Monday 01/27/2020. It doesn't look like we have any newcomers so you all know the rules hopefully.
> 
> Confirmed Players
> 
> @MEtoEE
> 
> @ChebyshevII PE
> 
> @MadamPirate PE
> 
> @tj_PE
> 
> @txjennah PE
> 
> @Roarbark
> 
> @RBHeadge PE
> 
> @vhab49_PE
> 
> @NikR_PE
> 
> @chart94
> 
> @squaretaper LIT AF PE
> 
> Potential Players
> 
> @jean15paul_PE
> 
> @Audi driver, P.E. - Out
> 
> @Will.I.Am PE
> 
> @JayKay PE
> 
> @LyceeFruit PE - Out
> 
> @Chattaneer PE
> 
> @blybrook PE
> 
> @leggo PE - Out
> 
> If you're on the potential list and want to play please sound off below.
> 
> @RBHeadge PE can you send me the role descriptions that get sent to mafia, doctor, and vigilante?


I've got 11 players so far.

Still plenty of time to join between now and Monday.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

I'll play.

confession: I was considering modding this time because my wife is out of town so my time in the evening will be more free to write. But I'm kinda glad that @SaltySteve volunteered. Now I can spend my wifeless evenings playing video games and watching action or scifi movies.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

leggo PE said:


> I'm out, just started a new job and finding myself with not so much time these days, alas!


So you'll be a drunken NPC again, got it.


----------



## JayKay PE

Oh, I'm in.  I thought my taunting made that apparent?

And please work in more romance for @blybrook PE.  They are ever so alone this time of year, hibernating in a cave.


----------



## Roarbark

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Gotta say, I’m stoked that people still like this game.


The game's alright. The people are okay too.


----------



## SaltySteve PE

Roarbark said:


> ChebyshevII PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gotta say, I’m stoked that people still like this game.
> 
> 
> 
> The games alright. The people are okay too.
Click to expand...

if you're into that sort of thing.... I guess.


----------



## DLD PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> I'll play.
> 
> confession: I was considering modding this time because my wife is out of town so my time is the evening will be more free to write. But I'm kinda glad that @SaltySteve volunteered. Now I can spend my wifeless evenings playing video games and watching action or scifi movies.


I got COD Modern Warfare for Christmas (Xbox One).  It's still unopened/unwrapped.  I can send it over since I probably won't be playing until at least May lol.


----------



## Roarbark

jean15paul_PE said:


> I'll play.
> 
> confession: I was considering modding this time because my wife is out of town so my time is the evening will be more free to write. But I'm kinda glad that @SaltySteve volunteered. Now I can spend my wifeless evenings playing video games and watching action or scifi movies.


What (sort of games) do you play?


----------



## chart94 PE

Roarbark said:


> What (sort of games) do you play?


Yeah what games??


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

tj_PE said:


> pouty!


Probably. IDGAF.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

MEtoEE said:


> I got COD Modern Warfare for Christmas (Xbox One).  It's still unopened/unwrapped.  I can send it over since I probably won't be playing until at least May lol.






Roarbark said:


> What (sort of games) do you play?






chart94 said:


> Yeah what games??


Not much. I used to play lots of video game "back in the day" but I've been out of it for a while now. My son is kinda getting me back into playing stuff. He has a Switch, and I have a gaming laptop.

I mostly play single-player games. It takes more time than I have to get good at online multiplayer. Right now I'm playing both "Legend of Zelda: Breath of the Wild" on Switch and 'XCOM 2" on PC. I'm pretty close to the end of both. I often play "Smash Bros Ultimate" with my son, but we both get our butts kicked if we play online. Not sure what I'll start next, maybe the "Long War" mod to XCOM 2. I've also though about getting into the old "Hitman" games and the old "Assassin's Creed" games. Or maybe the recent reboots of "Doom" and "Tomb Raider" (both series I played a lot of back in the day). ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## DLD PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> Not much. I used to play lots of video game "back in the day" but I've been out of it for a while now. My son is kinda getting me back into playing stuff. He has a Switch, and I have a gaming laptop.
> 
> I mostly play single-player games. It takes more time than I have to get good at online multiplayer. Right now I'm playing both "Legend of Zelda: Breath of the Wild" on Switch and 'XCOM 2" on PC. I'm pretty close to the end of both. I often play "Smash Bros Ultimate" with my son, but we both get our butts kicked if we play online. Not sure what I'll start next, maybe the "Long War" mod to XCOM 2. I've also though about getting into the old "Hitman" games and the old "Assassin's Creed" games. Or maybe the recent reboots of "Doom" and "Tomb Raider" (both series I played a lot of back in the day). ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


I used to play Battlefield back in the day (before PE studying).

View attachment 1 shot double kill😁.mp4


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

MEtoEE said:


> I used to play Battlefield back in the day (before PE studying).
> 
> View attachment 16111


That's some quality sniping


----------



## DLD PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> That's some quality sniping


Thanks.  I was more interested in well-coordinated squad play, especially in BF4 and BF1, (BF5 wasn't as good IMO), but when my friends/co-workers weren't online, I'd just go rogue and go sniping.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> Not much. I used to play lots of video game "back in the day" but I've been out of it for a while now. My son is kinda getting me back into playing stuff. He has a Switch, and I have a gaming laptop.
> 
> I mostly play single-player games. It takes more time than I have to get good at online multiplayer. Right now I'm playing both "Legend of Zelda: Breath of the Wild" on Switch and 'XCOM 2" on PC. I'm pretty close to the end of both. I often play "Smash Bros Ultimate" with my son, but we both get our butts kicked if we play online. Not sure what I'll start next, maybe the "Long War" mod to XCOM 2. I've also though about getting into the old "Hitman" games and the old "Assassin's Creed" games. Or maybe the recent reboots of "Doom" and "Tomb Raider" (both series I played a lot of back in the day). ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


My hubs was so glad when I finished BOTW.  I got Link's Awakening for Christmas, and now everyone is playing that.


----------



## blybrook PE

I reckon I can participate in some part this next round. Kinda crazy at work with attempting to finalize the safety manual updates (has been over 10 years since it was last reviewed).


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

blybrook PE said:


> I reckon I can participate in some part this next round. Kinda crazy at work with attempting to finalize the safety manual updates (has been over 10 years since it was last reviewed).


Yeah, probably necessary after that one incident with the wood chipper.


----------



## blybrook PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Yeah, probably necessary after that one incident with the wood chipper.


Unfortunately, the chipper wasn't involved!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> Not much. I used to play lots of video game "back in the day" but I've been out of it for a while now. My son is kinda getting me back into playing stuff. He has a Switch, and I have a gaming laptop.
> 
> I mostly play single-player games. It takes more time than I have to get good at online multiplayer. Right now I'm playing both "Legend of Zelda: Breath of the Wild" on Switch and 'XCOM 2" on PC. I'm pretty close to the end of both. I often play "Smash Bros Ultimate" with my son, but we both get our butts kicked if we play online. Not sure what I'll start next, maybe the "Long War" mod to XCOM 2. I've also though about getting into the old "Hitman" games and the old "Assassin's Creed" games. Or maybe the recent reboots of "Doom" and "Tomb Raider" (both series I played a lot of back in the day). ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


DOOM!!!!

DOOM 2 is still my all time favorite PC game.


----------



## NikR_PE

MadamPirate PE said:


> DOOM!!!!
> 
> DOOM 2 is still my all time favorite PC game.


Hell yeah


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I like...Megaman.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Yeah, probably necessary after that one incident with the wood chipper.


More like 3 incidents


----------



## chart94 PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> Not much. I used to play lots of video game "back in the day" but I've been out of it for a while now. My son is kinda getting me back into playing stuff. He has a Switch, and I have a gaming laptop.
> 
> I mostly play single-player games. It takes more time than I have to get good at online multiplayer. Right now I'm playing both "Legend of Zelda: Breath of the Wild" on Switch and 'XCOM 2" on PC. I'm pretty close to the end of both. I often play "Smash Bros Ultimate" with my son, but we both get our butts kicked if we play online. Not sure what I'll start next, maybe the "Long War" mod to XCOM 2. I've also though about getting into the old "Hitman" games and the old "Assassin's Creed" games. Or maybe the recent reboots of "Doom" and "Tomb Raider" (both series I played a lot of back in the day). ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


Bloodbourne is a phenomenal single player game if you like challenges


----------



## SaltySteve PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> Right now I'm playing both "Legend of Zelda: Breath of the Wild" on Switch and 'XCOM 2" on PC.


I've been wanting to get a switch to play Breath of the Wild. I've never been into games except Mario and Zelda from the SNES era. I'm too cheap to drop $200+ on a switch just to play one game. One day I'll find a deal and pull the trigger but for now I just play old stuff through an emulator with my 2 y.o. son. I don't connect his controller but he still loves it.


----------



## Orchid PE

I've been playing Second Life. So much so that I've created another world inside of that world, called Second Second Life, just to further remove myself from reality.


----------



## DLD PE

SaltySteve said:


> I've been wanting to get a switch to play Breath of the Wild. I've never been into games except Mario and Zelda from the SNES era. I'm too cheap to drop $200+ on a switch just to play one game. One day I'll find a deal and pull the trigger but for now I just play old stuff through an emulator with my 2 y.o. son. I don't connect his controller but he still loves it.


My wife thought it would be fun to get a Wii again, so my sister gave hers to us since she never uses it anymore. Those games are still great fun.  Our 2-1/2 year old is hooked on Monster Jam.  We have to limit him to 30 mins but he's surprisingly good at it.


----------



## txjennah PE

Oh man, I was driving back home yesterday and listening to an episode of Forensic Files on Sirius XM (DON'T JUDGE ME), and the episode featured a woodchipper D: 

I brought it down womp womp LET'S TALK ABOUT VIDEO GAMES NOW


----------



## txjennah PE

omg I killed the thread


----------



## Orchid PE

txjennah PE said:


> You never answered my question, do you legit crochet?


Regularly? No. But can I? Yes. I have in spurts. Mainly simple stuff like blankets, beanies, scarfs, etc. My wife is a much better crocheter than I am, and I started long before her. She can do some awesome patterns.


----------



## Orchid PE

This is one she's working on...


----------



## Orchid PE

And she made this for our daughter.


----------



## txjennah PE

Chattaneer PE said:


> And she made this for our daughter.
> 
> View attachment 16116


That's really awesome that you crochet!  And your wife's makes are beautiful.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

There should be a crocheting video game


----------



## Orchid PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> There should be a crocheting video game


With Wii remotes.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

txjennah PE said:


> Oh man, I was driving back home yesterday and listening to an episode of Forensic Files on Sirius XM (DON'T JUDGE ME), and the episode featured a woodchipper
> 
> I brought it down womp womp LET'S TALK ABOUT VIDEO GAMES NOW


I love that the maf thread is the new SPAM thread.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> There should be a crocheting video game


*crochets aggressively*


----------



## Orchid PE

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> I love that the maf thread is the new SPAM thread.


Shhhhhhhhhh! Don't let the mods know. They'll shut it down.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

T-t-t-triple post!

Edit: denied!


----------



## Orchid PE

Since I'm a UFC fan: https://www.newsweek.com/ufcs-maurice-greene-crochet-boss-my-goal-show-people-us-fighters-are-not-1356444

Maurice "The Crochet Boss" Greene.


----------



## Orchid PE

spam.


----------



## Orchid PE

Triplen!


----------



## txjennah PE

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> I love that the maf thread is the new SPAM thread.


YES UNTZ UNTZ UNTZ


----------



## txjennah PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> There should be a crocheting video game


There's a cute ass game involving a ball of yarn...I think it's called Unravel.


----------



## Orchid PE

I feel like we're in the Last Castle, but instead of disguising salutes we're disguising spam.


----------



## DLD PE

txjennah PE said:


> There's a cute ass game involving a ball of yarn...I think it's called Unravel.


Sounds like 52 card pickup.


----------



## Orchid PE

MEtoEE said:


> Sounds like 52 card pickup.


That's sh*t game lol


----------



## DLD PE

I love how I we can talk about crocheting, wii remotes, video games and spam, but mention golf balls and you get called out as a "nerd" lol.


----------



## Orchid PE

MEtoEE said:


> I love how I we can talk about crocheting, wii remotes, video games and spam, but mention golf balls and you get called out as a "nerd" lol.


Shut up nerd.


----------



## txjennah PE

MEtoEE said:


> I love how I we can talk about crocheting, wii remotes, video games and spam, but mention golf balls and you get called out as a "nerd" lol.


Being a nerd is cool now! Embrace it!


----------



## Orchid PE

OoOoH lOoK aT mE wItH mY cOlOrEd GoLf BaLlS aNd My KnIt ClUb CoVeRs AnD mY kNiCkErS.


----------



## DLD PE

Someone told me the other day, "You gotta have thick skin to work around here."  I said, "You haven't seen the EB mafia thread."


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Golf is impossible.

On topic: not maf.


----------



## NikR_PE

txjennah PE said:


> Being a nerd is cool now! Embrace it!


#Embraceanerd


----------



## NikR_PE

Chattaneer PE said:


> Regularly? No. But can I? Yes. I have in spurts. Mainly simple stuff like blankets, beanies, scarfs, etc. My wife is a much better crocheter than I am, and I started long before her. She can do some awesome patterns.


Do you do it while watching KPop?


----------



## DLD PE

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> Golf is impossible.
> 
> On topic: not maf.


No.  What's impossible is staying alive on here for more than a couple of days.


----------



## Orchid PE

That's what we need. We need a "Thick Skin" thread for people to go to voluntarily get torn down when they know their ego is too big. It's like team building, but better.


----------



## DLD PE

Chattaneer PE said:


> OoOoH lOoK aT mE wItH mY cOlOrEd GoLf BaLlS aNd My KnIt ClUb CoVeRs AnD mY kNiCkErS.


I'll stick to sniper videos lol.


----------



## Orchid PE

NikR_PE said:


> Do you do it while watching KPop?


You shut your mouth when you're talking to me.


----------



## DLD PE

Chattaneer PE said:


> That's what we need. We need a "Thick Skin" thread for people to go to voluntarily get torn down when they know their ego is too big. It's like team building, but better.


Maybe like, "Millennials vs X-Gen?"


----------



## NikR_PE

Chattaneer PE said:


> You shut your mouth when you're talking to me.


sounds very mafia like. @SaltySteve I vote for @Chattaneer PE


----------



## DLD PE

txjennah PE said:


> omg I killed the thread


Nah!  We'll all kill each other before this next round even starts lol.


----------



## Orchid PE

NikR_PE said:


> sounds very mafia like. @SaltySteve I vote for @Chattaneer PE


Wrong. Hate to break it to you friend, but your balloon's about to pop. And that balloon's filled with your own butt toots.


----------



## DLD PE

Chattaneer PE said:


> Wrong. Hate to break it to you friend, but your balloon's about to pop. And that balloon's filled with your own butt toots.


----------



## JayKay PE

Fart baloons?  Golf?  More knitting?

What is this nonsense in the mafia thread?


----------



## DLD PE

On a side note, I just want to let everyone know I'm a regular townie.


----------



## Orchid PE

JayKay PE said:


> Fart baloons?  Golf?  More knitting?
> 
> What is this nonsense in the mafia thread?


@SaltySteve I'm not playing, but I'm voting for @JayKay PE because she farted on my pillow and now I have pink eye.


----------



## DLD PE

JayKay PE said:


> Fart baloons?  Golf?  More knitting?
> 
> What is this nonsense in the mafia thread?


It's what happens when there's no mod.  

Welcome to "Modless Mafia!"

No rules, just right


----------



## DLD PE

Welcome back @JayKay PE


----------



## Orchid PE

I fart on JK's pillow.

*Rolls a d20*

Success!


----------



## DLD PE

And triple post!

Dammit


----------



## Orchid PE

MEtoEE said:


> And triple post!


N00b.


----------



## Orchid PE

Now who's the sniper lol


----------



## Orchid PE

Me.


----------



## DLD PE

Just me in a previous life.

Lee-Enfield No. 4 MK, bolt-action with scope.


----------



## Orchid PE

Real gamers noscope.


----------



## DLD PE

Chattaneer PE said:


> Real gamers noscope.


Or just hack people to death lol.

View attachment hacking lol.mp4


----------



## JayKay PE

Chattaneer PE said:


> I fart on JK's pillow.
> 
> *Rolls a d20*
> 
> Success!


Which one?  I have 20!  *just girl things~*


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Chattaneer PE said:


> This is one she's working on...
> 
> View attachment 16115


This is awesome.  Below is my abilities with crochet:







Although my line is not usually that straight.


----------



## Orchid PE

JayKay PE said:


> Which one?  I have 20!  *just girl things~*


You know _exactly_ which one.


----------



## txjennah PE

vhab49_PE said:


> This is awesome.  Below is my abilities with crochet:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Although my line is not usually that straight.


Hey, respect! It takes forever to get your tension down.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

txjennah PE said:


> It takes forever to get your tension down


For a moment I thought you were talking about mental tension, trolololol.


----------



## DLD PE

txjennah PE said:


> Hey, respect! It takes forever to get your tension down.









I'll take a green headcover


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

txjennah PE said:


> There's a cute ass game involving a ball of yarn...I think it's called Unravel.


Looks cool. Kinda reminds me of Limbo but cuter and more physics.


----------



## SaltySteve PE

SaltySteve said:


> Current Vote for tonight's random lightning round lynching
> 
> @ChebyshevII PE - FishGuy


@ChebyshevII PE was lynched last night. He was a regular Townie since we haven't started the game. He's been reanimated and lives to play tonights Random Lightning Lynching Round.



Chattaneer PE said:


> That's what we need. We need a "Thick Skin" thread for people to go to voluntarily get torn down when they know their ego is too big. It's like team building, but better.


There's one on reddit. It's called /r/roastme and can get pretty brutal.



NikR_PE said:


> sounds very mafia like. @SaltySteve I vote for @Chattaneer PE






Chattaneer PE said:


> @SaltySteve I'm not playing, but I'm voting for @JayKay PE because she farted on my pillow and now I have pink eye.


Current Vote for tonight's random lightning round lynching:

@Chattaneer PE - NikR

@JayKay PE - Chattaneer


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

SaltySteve said:


> @ChebyshevII PE was lynched last night. He was a regular Townie since we haven't started the game. He's been reanimated and lives to play tonights Random Lightning Lynching Round.


I didn’t know “Zombie” was a role yet.


----------



## SaltySteve PE

Anything is possible in the Random Lightning Round.

@ChebyshevII PE Roll for perception.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Randomizer says 19


----------



## SaltySteve PE

As if a neon sign is signalling you, you notice an inconsistency in the all but random pattern of stone on the wall. You try to point it out to @MEtoEE but he's too busy trying to explain to the group about the air speed velocity of a green golf ball to disengage and follow your out stretched hand pointing towards the wall.


----------



## JayKay PE

SaltySteve said:


> 2 @Chattaneer PE - NikR, Chattaneer


fix'd.


----------



## DLD PE

Shields up!  Prepare for Kobayashi Maru.


----------



## SaltySteve PE

As @ChebyshevII PE trys to get anyone to listen to him about a potential hidden door. @JayKay PE Grabs @Chattaneer PE hand and tries to get him to hit himself in the face.  Randomly @MEtoEE raises his shield.

@Chattaneer PE &amp; @JayKay PE roll strength check.

@MEtoEE roll agility check


----------



## DLD PE




----------



## JayKay PE




----------



## SaltySteve PE

@MEtoEE rolls a natural 1.

As he is raising his shield he realizes that his defensive arm was previously occupied by holding an ale. In an attempt to save the ale he hits himself in the head with the shield and falls to the ground. It's not all bad though because he managed to save the ale.


----------



## DLD PE

SaltySteve said:


> @MEtoEE rolls a natural 1.
> 
> As he is raising his shield he realizes that his defensive are was previously occupied by holding an ale. In an attempt to save the ale he hits himself in the head with the shield and falls to the ground. It's not all bad because he managed to save the ale.


That's all that matters!


----------



## JayKay PE

MEtoEE said:


> That's all that matters!


----------



## SaltySteve PE

JayKay PE said:


>


@JayKay PE quickly and successfully grabs the completely unaware @Chattaneer PEs hand and hits him in the face while taunting him with "Quit hitting yourself, why are you hitting yourself."


----------



## DLD PE

SaltySteve said:


> @MEtoEE rolls a natural 1.
> 
> As he is raising his shield he realizes that his defensive are was previously occupied by holding an ale. In an attempt to save the ale he hits himself in the head with the shield and falls to the ground. It's not all bad because he managed to save the ale.


My precious.


----------



## DLD PE

Please don't hist me.



SaltySteve said:


> @JayKay PE quickly and successfully grabs the completely unaware @Chattaneer PEs hand and *hist* him in the face while taunting him with "Quit hitting yourself, why are you hitting yourself."


I've been "hist" by her before, y'all, and it ain't pretty!


----------



## SaltySteve PE

As  @MEtoEE is laying on the floor drunkenly trying to get up, @JayKay PE gives him a glance to let him know that it's his turn next. Meanwhile, @ChebyshevII PE decides to  investigate the wall. As he approaches that side of the room it becomes noticeable that there is a block that seems to be much more worn that the others. As if it had picked up hand oils from being touched over the years. He pushes the stone and a secret door opens.

@MEtoEE drops his ale for making fun of the DMs typo...er...I mean for rolling a nat 1 on agility previously...


----------



## SaltySteve PE

Inside the dimly lit room, the group sees a chest that is covered in dust. As they rush to open it they envision what treasures or rare items that may lie within. They quickly open the chest and see a single scroll that emits a faint golden glow.


----------



## SaltySteve PE

TRRRRIIIPLE POST


----------



## Orchid PE

JayKay PE said:


> fix'd.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

@SaltySteve I vote for @SaltySteve for instigating violence


----------



## SaltySteve PE

@jean15paul_PE tries to point at the darkest corner of the room. he open his mouth to exclaim something but suddenly finds that his mouth has melted shut and he cannot breath. As the remaining party member argue about what the scroll means, @jean15paul_PE suffocates silently on the ground and fades away into dust. Unfortunately no one notices the whole ordeal.

@jean15paul_PE was a regular townie


----------



## DLD PE

Chattaneer PE said:


> View attachment 16131


"GET BACK WITCH!"

"I'M NOT A WITCH, I'M YOUR WIFE!"

Lol classic.  Loved Billy Crystal and Carol Kane in this one!


----------



## DLD PE

SaltySteve said:


> @jean15paul_PE tries to point at the darkest corner of the room. he open his mouth to exclaim something but suddenly finds that his mouth has melted shut and he cannot breath. As the remaining party member argue about what the scroll means, @jean15paul_PE suffocates silently on the ground and fades away into dust. Unfortunately no one notices the whole ordeal.
> 
> @jean15paul_PE was a regular townie
> 
> View attachment 16132


----------



## JayKay PE

SaltySteve said:


> View attachment 16130
> 
> 
> TRRRRIIIPLE POST


The thread specific edit. The triple post. The mod-taunt to enrage us over the weekend.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

txjennah PE said:


> Oh man, I was driving back home yesterday and listening to an episode of Forensic Files on Sirius XM (DON'T JUDGE ME), and the episode featured a woodchipper
> 
> I brought it down womp womp LET'S TALK ABOUT VIDEO GAMES NOW


When I work from home, I put Forensic Files on in the background.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

txjennah PE said:


> There's a cute ass game involving a ball of yarn...I think it's called Unravel.


There's also a Kirby game that has knitting in it.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

I take a day off work and finally sign in to EB in the afternoon and y'all have gone feral.


----------



## blybrook PE

MadamPirate PE said:


> I take a day off work and finally sign in to EB in the afternoon and y'all have gone feral.


What do you mean _*GONE?*_

We've been feral for way longer than this afternoon!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

blybrook PE said:


> What do you mean _*GONE?*_
> 
> We've been feral for way longer than this afternoon!


It's usually just murdering each other up in here.

Now there's video games and assorted nerdery.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> I love that the maf thread is the new SPAM thread.


That was sort of always the plan - in between wait periods at least. But this is spammy-ier than normal.



MEtoEE said:


> Maybe like, "Millennials vs X-Gen?"


Most of the forum are millennials. Not many x'ers left. And were starting to get some z's showing up too.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

I relent. I'm in for next round.


----------



## Roarbark

MadamPirate PE said:


> I take a day off work and finally sign in to EB in the afternoon and y'all have gone feral.


Seriously. Some kind of communal DnD session interspersed with nerd &amp;/or crochet memes has taken over in the absence of a mod. The iron hand of The Mod has fallen, and anarchy reigns! But only til Monday.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Roarbark said:


> and anarchy reigns!


Shouldn't it be ENarchy since it's the engineer boards? :rotflmao:

...I'll show myself out.


----------



## DLD PE

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> Shouldn't it be ENarchy since it's the engineer boards? :rotflmao:
> 
> ...I'll show myself out.


Take a bow!


----------



## SaltySteve PE

Roarbark said:


> Seriously. Some kind of communal DnD session interspersed with nerd &amp;/or crochet memes has taken over in the absence of a mod. The iron hand of The Mod has fallen, and anarchy reigns! But only til Monday.




This is what happens when Y'all let me mod.

On a completely unrelated topic, I let Levi play with a live controller in light of @MEtoEE saying his 2.5 y.o. was able to play a game. It went better than I expected. He just kept saying "Thank you Daddy!"


----------



## DLD PE

MadamPirate PE said:


> It's usually just murdering each other up in here.
> 
> Now there's video games and assorted nerdery.


----------



## DLD PE

SaltySteve said:


> This is what happens when Y'all let me mod. I let Levi play with a live controller in light of @MEtoEE saying his 2.5 y.o. was able to play a game. It went better than I expected. He just kept saying "Thank you Daddy!"
> 
> View attachment 16136


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

@SaltySteve my first round vote goes to @Roarbark for being confused.

@SaltySteve my second round vote goes to @tj_PE for being mafia and suggesting I play this game.

@SaltySteve my third round vote goes to @ChebyshevII PE for liking the fact I said I would play (he's prob mafia too. Seems suspish).

Further votes will be cast at a future to be determined date.


----------



## DLD PE

Playing monster jam on wii lol.


----------



## SaltySteve PE

Audi driver said:


> @SaltySteve my first round vote goes to @Roarbark for being confused.
> 
> @SaltySteve my second round vote goes to @tj_PE for being mafia and suggesting I play this game.
> 
> @SaltySteve my third round vote goes to @ChebyshevII PE for liking the fact I said I would play (he's prob mafia too. Seems suspish).
> 
> Further votes will be cast at a future to be determined date.


Alright that's your Friday, Saturday, and Sunday night votes. They're now all officially dead.

They were all townies.


----------



## SaltySteve PE




----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

SaltySteve said:


> Alright that's your Friday, Saturday, and Sunday night votes. They're now all officially dead.
> 
> They were all townies.


Also. I'm not mafia. If you ask me after this if I am mafia, it means you are mafia and I am voting for you. I will not answer you.

@JayKay PE


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Audi driver said:


> @SaltySteve my third round vote goes to @ChebyshevII PE for liking the fact I said I would play (he's prob mafia too. Seems suspish).


Statistically speaking, this isn’t a bad vote.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Statistically speaking, this isn’t a bad vote.


Analytics for the win.

Also, you're dead now. You can't speak or add to the game.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Audi driver said:


> Analytics for the win.
> 
> Also, you're dead now, you can't speak or add to the game.


Braaaaaiiiiinsssssssss....


----------



## Roarbark

Since we died as a trio.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Roarbark said:


> Since we died as a trio.


I will have this game down to manageable numbers in no time.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Statistically speaking, this isn’t a bad vote.


I'm sorry I made you mafia for the eleventybillionth time.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

MadamPirate PE said:


> I'm sorry I made you mafia for the eleventybillionth time.


Eleventybillion and one, but really, who’s counting?


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

I've only been mafia once, my very first game. But no one trust me anymore.


----------



## Roarbark

jean15paul_PE said:


> I've only been mafia once, my very first game. But no one trust me anymore.


----------



## Orchid PE

Audi driver said:


> Also. I'm not mafia. If you ask me after this if I am mafia, it means you are mafia and I am voting for you. I will not answer you.


Are you *not* mafia?

Or even better, are you !mafia?


----------



## txjennah PE

Hey @SaltySteve I need to pull out of this week’s game, just wanted to give you a heads up before you set everything up.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Eleventybillion and one, but really, who’s counting?


Not my fault that RNGesus hates you.


----------



## SaltySteve PE

txjennah PE said:


> Hey @SaltySteve I need to pull out


hehehehe... sorry I have the humor or a 12 year old.


----------



## SaltySteve PE

There are townsfolk (townies), and Mafia members. Townsfolk are going to try to eliminate the Mafia with extreme prejudice before the Mafia eliminates them. The game ends when either all of the Mafia is eliminated (town wins), or there are fewer townsfolk than Mafia members (Mafia wins). The game ends when either all of the Mafia is eliminated (town wins), or there are fewer townsfolk than Mafia members (Mafia wins).

The Mafia members are going to privately tell me who they would like to eliminate during the night. I will reveal to everyone what happened the next morning. Night eliminated players will not have their role revealed.

In addition to regular townsfolk and members of the Mafia, there is a Doctor, a Vigilante, and a Cop. The Doctor can choose someone to “save” during the night; if they choose the same person the Mafia or Vigilante choose, then that player will escape being eliminated that night. The Vigilante is a Regular Townsfolk who can occasionally choose someone to eliminate during the night. The Cop can “investigate” players during the day. The Doctor, Vigilante, and Cop are on the same side as the town.

During the day, everybody (Townsfolk and Mafia) will publicly vote for a person to sacrifice; I will eliminate the person with the most votes at the end of the day and reveal what their role was.

The Mafia members know who each other are, but no one knows anyone else’s role except me. I have sent more specific instructions to the members of the Mafia, the Doctor, Vigilante, and the Cop. If you did not receive a PM from me, then you are a regular townsfolk.

You may use this thread to vote and post about the game. Anyone (playing or not playing, eliminated or not) can use this thread to speculate, discuss, accuse, or otherwise participate in the game; just please make sure to follow regular EB forum guidelines.

To vote on a person to eliminate, mention me ( @SaltySteve  ) in a post on this thread and tell me specifically that 1) you are voting and 2) the username of the person you are voting to eliminate. Please submit your votes by *9:00 pm Eastern Time* each day; I will count votes after that time as being for the next day.

Your vote only counts if you are playing and not yet eliminated. If there is a tie for most votes, I will pick one of the voted users at random; or have a best 2/3 rock paper scissors match. If there are no votes, I will pick a person at random (i.e. role will not matter) to eliminate; suffice it to say it’s in both groups’ best interest to vote for at least one person.

The first vote will take place tonight on *Monday (Jan 27)*.

For reference, the players in this round are:

@MEtoEE

@ChebyshevII PE

@MadamPirate PE

@tj_PE

@Audi driver, P.E.

@Roarbark

@RBHeadge PE

@vhab49_PE

@NikR_PE

@chart94

@squaretaper LIT AF PE

@jean15paul_PE

@JayKay PE

@blybrook PE

@Chattaneer PE


----------



## DLD PE

Let the games begin!  FYI tonight is Sunday, so we have until 9PM EST tomorrow night to vote, right?


----------



## SaltySteve PE

Correct. I just wanted to get a head start on having everything set up.

Monday night will be the first vote.


----------



## ChaosMuppetPE

Is it me or is this interpreter getting a little out of hand?


----------



## ChaosMuppetPE

@SaltySteve I found a dog, is it yours?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Full disclosure...turns out I’m on nights right now, so I will be pretty quiet during the day (sleeping, obvi). Take as you will, but I am not Mafia this round (thank god)


----------



## JayKay PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Full disclosure...turns out I’m on nights right now, so I will be pretty quiet during the day (sleeping, obvi). Take as you will, but I am not Mafia this round (thank god)


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Full disclosure...turns out I’m on nights right now, so I will be pretty quiet during the day (sleeping, obvi). Take as you will, but I am not Mafia this round (thank god)


----------



## Orchid PE

Time to kill some mafia.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

JayKay PE said:


>


----------



## Orchid PE

I guess it only makes sense to start at the top of the list.

@SaltySteve I vote for @MEtoEE.


----------



## DLD PE

Chattaneer PE said:


> I guess it only makes sense to start at the top of the list.
> 
> @SaltySteve I vote for @MEtoEE.


Am I mafia?   NAH!

NAH! NAH! NAH!


----------



## SaltySteve PE

Current Vote:

@MEtoEE - Chatt


----------



## MadamPirate PE

@squaretaper LIT AF PE are you mafia?


----------



## JayKay PE

I've decided this round to be friends with @MEtoEE

@SaltySteve I vote for @Chattaneer PE


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

JayKay PE said:


> I've decided this round to be friends with @MEtoEE
> 
> @SaltySteve I vote for @Chattaneer PE


----------



## JayKay PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> View attachment 16166


What's that?  I couldn't hear you!


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

JayKay PE said:


> What's that?  I couldn't hear you!


----------



## DLD PE

JayKay PE said:


> I've decided this round to be friends with @MEtoEE
> 
> @SaltySteve I vote for @Chattaneer PE


----------



## JayKay PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> View attachment 16169


----------



## JayKay PE

MEtoEE said:


>


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

JayKay PE said:


>


How marvelous.


----------



## JayKay PE

TRRRRRIPLE POST


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

JayKay PE said:


> TRRRRRIPLE POST


I do want to sleep.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

JayKay PE said:


>


----------



## JayKay PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> I do want to sleep.


----------



## User1

@LyceeFruit PE are you mafia?


----------



## User1

@JayKay PE are you mafia? why so soon an alliance with @MEtoEE ?


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

tj_PE said:


> @LyceeFruit PE are you mafia?


----------



## SaltySteve PE

Current Vote:

@MEtoEE - Chatt

@Chattaneer PE - JK


----------



## DLD PE

tj_PE said:


> @LyceeFruit PE are you mafia?


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

@SaltySteve I cast my first vote for @NikR_PE.  Only because it is tradition for me to vote for Nik in round 1 when I play.

Subject to change pending new information.


----------



## SaltySteve PE

Current Vote:

@MEtoEE - Chatt

@Chattaneer PE - JK

@NikR_PE - vhab


----------



## SaltySteve PE

I love the randomness of the first day. Everybody throws a vote for the smallest of reasons. 

Oh shiiit, so-n-so forgot to put a semicolon! must be maf!!!


----------



## Orchid PE

SaltySteve said:


> must be maf


Didn't capitalize "m" in "must." Has to be mafia.


----------



## DLD PE

SaltySteve said:


> I love the randomness of the first day. Everybody throws a vote for the smallest of reasons.


First day we're all like:


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

K. No information and I’m gonna be sleeping shortly.

@SaltySteve I vote @JayKay PE. For no reason other than to rub that sweet triple post denial in her face.


----------



## JayKay PE

tj_PE said:


> @JayKay PE are you mafia? why so soon an alliance with @MEtoEE ?


Here I am, trying to mend bridges, and you come in here, with your accusations???  STIRRING THE POT EVEN WHEN YOU DON'T BELONG IN THIS KITCHEN?&gt;??


----------



## JayKay PE

SaltySteve said:


> I love the randomness of the first day. Everybody throws a vote for the smallest of reasons.
> 
> Oh shiiit, so-n-so forgot to put a semicolon! must be maf!!!
> 
> *pic snip*


Salty didn't use the whole word for mafia.  Obviously a plant!

@SaltySteve, I change my vote to @SaltySteve


----------



## JayKay PE

TRRRRRRIPLE POST


----------



## SaltySteve PE

JayKay PE said:


> Salty didn't use the whole word for mafia.  Obviously a plant!
> 
> @SaltySteve, I change my vote to @SaltySteve


You remember what happened to @jean15paul_PE and @MEtoEE when they tried to anger the DM? Don't make me melt your face.

Current Vote

1 @MEtoEE - Chatt

1 @Chattaneer PE - JK

1 @NikR_PE - vhab

1 @JayKay PE - Cheb


----------



## JayKay PE

SaltySteve said:


> You remember what happened to @jean15paul_PE and @MEtoEE when they tried to anger the DM? Don't make me melt your face.


*has the memory of a goldfish and literally does not remember what happened to either of them, or previous mod-angering activites*

...yes???


----------



## SaltySteve PE

SaltySteve said:


> As  @MEtoEE is laying on the floor drunkenly trying to get up, @JayKay PE gives him a glance to let him know that it's his turn next. Meanwhile, @ChebyshevII PE decides to  investigate the wall. As he approaches that side of the room it becomes noticeable that there is a block that seems to be much more worn that the others. As if it had picked up hand oils from being touched over the years. He pushes the stone and a secret door opens.
> 
> @MEtoEE drops his ale for making fun of the DMs typo...er...I mean for rolling a nat 1 on agility previously...






SaltySteve said:


> @jean15paul_PE tries to point at the darkest corner of the room. he open his mouth to exclaim something but suddenly finds that his mouth has melted shut and he cannot breath. As the remaining party member argue about what the scroll means, @jean15paul_PE suffocates silently on the ground and fades away into dust. Unfortunately no one notices the whole ordeal.
> 
> @jean15paul_PE was a regular townie
> 
> View attachment 16132


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

I watched the Matrix with my son this weekend. Good times.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> I've only been mafia once, my very first game. But no one trust me anymore.






Roarbark said:


>


Sorry buddy. I only hurt you that one time. Forgive me.

If you're a townie, we can be friends again.


----------



## SaltySteve PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> I watched the Matrix with my son this weekend. Good times.


The twins with the straight blades were to coolest characters. I really wish they would have done more with them.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

JayKay PE said:


> I've decided this round to be friends with @MEtoEE
> 
> @SaltySteve I vote for @Chattaneer PE


I'm also going to question the early alliance. 

@SaltySteve I vote for @JayKay PE ... which makes me a little sad, because she's pretty cool in other threads.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

SaltySteve said:


> The twins with the straight blades were to coolest characters. I really wish they would have done more with them.


Yeah. We just watch the first one. They were in the 2nd.

Personally, I loved all 4 (including the Animatrix), but I'm definitely in the minority. I have them all on DVD.


----------



## DLD PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> I watched the Matrix with my son this weekend. Good times.








Didn't they do something like this in "Fringe?"


----------



## SaltySteve PE

Current Vote

1 @MEtoEE - Chatt

1 @Chattaneer PE - JK

1 @NikR_PE - vhab

2 @JayKay PE - Cheb, jean


----------



## User1

@NikR_PE are you mafia?


----------



## User1

@vhab49_PE are you mafia?


----------



## SaltySteve PE

MEtoEE said:


> Didn't they do something like this in "Fringe?"


Yeah I think it was one of the first episodes. Everyone on the bus died. I loved that show but the later seasons got real out there.


----------



## DLD PE

SaltySteve said:


> Yeah I think it was one of the first episodes. Everyone on the bus died. I loved that show but the later seasons got real out there.


Yeah, especially when trying to keep up with the differences between the "real" (first) and "alternate" universe lol.


----------



## NikR_PE

vhab49_PE said:


> @SaltySteve I cast my first vote for @NikR_PE.  Only because it is tradition for me to vote for Nik in round 1 when I play.
> 
> Subject to change pending new information.


New Information update.

I am not mafia


----------



## NikR_PE

tj_PE said:


> @NikR_PE are you mafia?


I am not.

Are you mafia?


----------



## JayKay PE

NikR_PE said:


> New Information update.
> 
> I am not mafia


This...seems unlikely?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Goodnight, friends


----------



## NikR_PE

JayKay PE said:


> This...seems unlikely?


actually looking at game history. it is very likely. I probably have high percentage of being a townie. Maybe only @tj_PE is higher.


----------



## JayKay PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Goodnight, friends


----------



## JayKay PE

Does this count?  This was DM weekend round, not mod weekday round?  Like, I'd bring a mod to my family gathering, but a DM would be hidden away only for weekends when I'm eating cheetos and spouting lies when a dragon approaches.


----------



## JayKay PE

TRRRRRRRIPLE POST


----------



## SaltySteve PE

I wouldn't bring me to a family reunion either....

Unless there's alcohol. Then you should go ahead and shoot me an invite and I'll come and pretend that I'm a cousin from some long forgotten aunt Bethel. Maybe they catch on and maybe they don't. 

None of the stuff from this weekend/last week counts for anything. I just had too much free time on my hands Friday and decided to do an impromptu quest for everyone wanting to lynch people before the game started.


----------



## chart94 PE

@JayKay PE you mafia?

@tj_PE you mafia?


----------



## User1

NikR_PE said:


> I am not.
> 
> Are you mafia?


I am not. as usual


----------



## User1

chart94 said:


> @tj_PE you mafia?


nope


----------



## MadamPirate PE

MEtoEE said:


> Didn't they do something like this in "Fringe?"


Also happened in Haven.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

SaltySteve said:


> Current Vote
> 
> 1 @MEtoEE - Chatt
> 
> 1 @Chattaneer PE - JK
> 
> 1 @NikR_PE - vhab
> 
> 2 @JayKay PE - Cheb, jean


I see my votes are not being counted again. Why do I bother playing this game?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

MadamPirate PE said:


> @squaretaper LIT AF PE are you mafia?


Nope. I R a normie.


----------



## User1

Audi driver said:


> I see my votes are not being counted again. Why do I bother playing this game?


bro, he counted them for the weekend


----------



## SaltySteve PE

Audi driver said:


> I see my votes are not being counted again. Why do I bother playing this game?


Did you vote? I swear it wasn't on purpose? I thought you voted for Friday, Saturday, and Sunday which were all mock rounds before the game started today.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

SaltySteve said:


> Did you vote? I swear it wasn't on purpose? I thought you voted for Friday, Saturday, and Sunday which were all mock rounds before the game started today.


Mock rounds?


----------



## SaltySteve PE

Audi driver said:


> @SaltySteve my first round vote goes to @Roarbark for being confused.
> 
> @SaltySteve my second round vote goes to @tj_PE for being mafia and suggesting I play this game.
> 
> @SaltySteve my third round vote goes to @ChebyshevII PE for liking the fact I said I would play (he's prob mafia too. Seems suspish).
> 
> Further votes will be cast at a future to be determined date.






SaltySteve said:


> Alright that's your Friday, Saturday, and Sunday night votes. They're now all officially dead.
> 
> They were all townies.


I counted your votes!!!!


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Ok, I am recasting those votes for the CURRENT game.


----------



## SaltySteve PE

Audi driver said:


> Mock rounds?


Yeah we skipped last week. The game wasn't slated to start until today but for some reason people started voting anyway. I'f you want those to be your first three rounds in the actual game I can do that.


----------



## SaltySteve PE

Current Vote

1 @MEtoEE - Chatt

1 @Chattaneer PE - JK

1 @NikR_PE - vhab

2 @JayKay PE - Cheb, jean

1 @Roarbark - Audi


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Chattaneer PE said:


> Are you *not* mafia?
> 
> Or even better, are you !mafia?


I will be voting for you.


----------



## blybrook PE

Time to get the scatter gun out. It's a wide range to determine who to vote for today, everyone is a suspect!


----------



## Orchid PE

Audi driver said:


> I will be voting for you.


I hope one of two things happen:


At end of the game you vote me off, and since I'm a townie voting me off costs us the game.

You vote for me, but you get lynched anyways and it's revealed you're mafia.


----------



## JayKay PE

I CAN'T DO IT ANYMORE.  THEY'RE MAFIA.

@SaltySteve I CHANGE MY VOTE TO @MEtoEE!!!


----------



## Orchid PE

I'm going to go against my instincts on this.... I'm not going to create a spreadsheet for this round.


----------



## DLD PE

JayKay PE said:


> I CAN'T DO IT ANYMORE.  THEY'RE MAFIA.
> 
> @SaltySteve I CHANGE MY VOTE TO @MEtoEE!!!


Well, we were friends for THREE hours lol.  I'm impressed you lasted that long!


----------



## JayKay PE

*creates a spreadsheet for all rounds, creates a spreadsheet for bills, creates a spreadsheet to compare grocery prices, compares a spreadsheet for everything*

MGIKNLKVD


----------



## DLD PE




----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Chattaneer PE said:


> I hope one of two things happen:
> 
> 
> At end of the game you vote me off, and since I'm a townie voting me off costs us the game.
> 
> You vote for me, but you get lynched anyways and it's revealed you're mafia.


Don't threaten me mafia man.


----------



## SaltySteve PE

Current Vote

2 @MEtoEE - Chatt, JK

0 @Chattaneer PE - 

1 @NikR_PE - vhab

2 @JayKay PE - Cheb, jean

1 @Roarbark - Audi


----------



## JayKay PE

chart94 said:


> @JayKay PE you mafia?
> 
> @tj_PE you mafia?


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

tj_PE said:


> @vhab49_PE are you mafia?


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

JayKay PE said:


> *creates a spreadsheet for all rounds, creates a spreadsheet for bills, creates a spreadsheet to compare grocery prices, compares a spreadsheet for everything*
> 
> MGIKNLKVD


My wife makes fun of my for making spreadsheets for everything. (She's the opposite of an engineer.)

But if there's something that needs a spreadsheet she knows that she should send it to me. 

She also gave me a hard time for making an outline for having the sex-talk with our son. #nerd


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

jean15paul_PE said:


> My wife makes fun of my for making spreadsheets for everything. (She's the opposite of an engineer.)
> 
> But if there's something that needs a spreadsheet she knows that she should send it to me.
> 
> He also gave me a hard time for making an outline for having the sex-talk with our son. #nerd


My wife used to make fun of me for making spreadsheets for everything, until she learned how to use Excel in grad school. Now she does it too!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Audi driver said:


> My wife used to make fun of me for making spreadsheets for everything, until she learned how to use Excel in grad school. Now she does it too!


Excel is bomb. I'm running our superbowl squares at work in a spreadsheet that auto counts and calculates.


----------



## Orchid PE

Now throw in some VBA. I've written entire programs in Excel!


----------



## chart94 PE

MadamPirate PE said:


> Excel is bomb. I'm running our superbowl squares at work in a spreadsheet that auto counts and calculates.


I vote for @MadamPirate PE based of this take alone... @SaltySteve


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

JayKay PE said:


> *creates a spreadsheet for all rounds, creates a spreadsheet for bills, creates a spreadsheet to compare grocery prices, compares a spreadsheet for everything*
> 
> MGIKNLKVD


can you also help me organize and catalog all of my gifs?


----------



## SaltySteve PE

I used to teach an intro to engineering class and it's amazing the number of kids coming out of high school that have never opened excel. What the hell are they teaching kids in high school that's more important than excel?


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

SaltySteve said:


> I used to teach an intro to engineering class and it's amazing the number of kids coming out of high school that have never opened excel. What the hell are they teaching kids in high school that's more important than excel?


Remedial math, most likely.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> He also gave me a hard time for making an outline for having the sex-talk with our son. #nerd


I'm really impressed that you did that (&amp; that you have a plan for it)


----------



## SaltySteve PE

Current Vote

2 @MEtoEE - Chatt, JK

0 @Chattaneer PE - 

1 @NikR_PE - vhab

2 @JayKay PE - Cheb, jean

1 @Roarbark - Audi

1 @MadamPirate PE - Chart


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

MadamPirate PE said:


> Excel is bomb. I'm running our superbowl squares at work in a spreadsheet that auto counts and calculates.






Chattaneer PE said:


> Now throw in some VBA. I've written entire programs in Excel!


Excel is trash. Pretty much all of Microsoft office is. But I use it anyway.


----------



## Roarbark

jean15paul_PE said:


> Sorry buddy. I only hurt you that one time. Forgive me.
> 
> If you're a townie, we can be friends again.


Okay, lets be friends.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

chart94 said:


> I vote for @MadamPirate PE based of this take alone... @SaltySteve


You're just jealous of my mega-nerdery.

Can I talk about Pivot Tables next?


----------



## MadamPirate PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> Excel is trash. Pretty much all of Microsoft office is. But I use it anyway.


*gasp!* How _dare_ you besmirch Excel!?


----------



## Roarbark

MadamPirate PE said:


> You're just jealous of my mega-nerdery.
> 
> Can I talk about Pivot Tables next?


Only if you talk about pivot charts too. I use those in my budget spreadsheet .


----------



## DLD PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> I'm really impressed that you did that (&amp; that you have a plan for it)


Yeah.  I had to learn via Playboy and 2nd dates.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

MadamPirate PE said:


> *gasp!* How _dare_ you besmirch Excel!?


You mean like mentioning how they stole exactly every feature from Lotus 123?


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Roarbark said:


> Only if you talk about pivot charts too. I use those in my budget spreadsheet .


I love pivot tables. I get excited when I get to do them as part of my job.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Audi driver said:


> You mean like mentioning how they stole exactly every feature from Lotus 123?


Sorry, who? Because I'm mid-30's and dunno who that is.


----------



## blybrook PE

MadamPirate PE said:


> Sorry, who? Because I'm mid-30's and dunno who that is.


I'm mid 30's and know exactly what Lotus 123 is. I had to use it for 4 years in DOS on an IBM PC-XT until I was lucky enough to get a PC with Win 95 and Office.


----------



## DLD PE

SaltySteve said:


> I used to teach an intro to engineering class and it's amazing the number of kids coming out of high school that have never opened excel. What the hell are they teaching kids in high school that's more important than excel?


Sex-Ed


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

i miss vista


----------



## DLD PE

MadamPirate PE said:


> Sorry, who? Because I'm mid-30's and dunno who that is.


It came on a floppy disk.  And yes, floppy disks used to be a real thing.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

MEtoEE said:


> It came on a floppy disk.  And yes, floppy disks used to be a real thing.


i saved my report on ralph nader on a floppy disk


----------



## blybrook PE

SaltySteve said:


> I used to teach an intro to engineering class and it's amazing the number of kids coming out of high school that have never opened excel. What the hell are they teaching kids in high school that's more important than excel?


Home ec...

Basket weaving...


----------



## blybrook PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> i saved my report on ralph nader on a floppy disk


But was it the more common 3.5", the previous 5.25" or the original 10"?


----------



## User1

MadamPirate PE said:


> Excel is bomb. I'm running our superbowl squares at work in a spreadsheet that auto counts and calculates.


we have a spreadsheet for our bachelor draft picks and tallying points per contestant on our team lollll


----------



## Orchid PE

I remember we used Lotus 123 a physic lab class. Then we printed some results on a dot matrix printer.


----------



## User1

@MadamPirate PE are you mafia?


----------



## User1

@blybrook PE are you mafia?


----------



## User1

Chattaneer PE said:


> I remember we used Lotus 123 a physic lab class. Then we printed some results on a dot matrix printer.


did you have to tear off the sidessssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## DLD PE

blybrook PE said:


> But was it the more common 3.5", the previous 5.25" or the original 10"?


Oh wow the 10"....what a beast lol.

Well not really a "beast", just big.  It didn't hold much in terms of RAM.  The 3.5" held much more than the previous bigger sizes.  I remember seeing an old 10" lying around for the first time and I was like wtf is that? lol


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

blybrook PE said:


> But was it the more common 3.5", the previous 5.25" or the original 10"?


3.5in


----------



## blybrook PE

tj_PE said:


> @blybrook PE are you mafia?


Redneck Mafia for LIFE!


----------



## User1

blybrook PE said:


> Redneck Mafia for LIFE!


you did not say no!


----------



## blybrook PE

tj_PE said:


> did you have to tear off the sidessssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


I did on my printer. Found a ream of that paper just a few weeks ago. Immediately to the recycle bin!



LyceeFruit PE said:


> 3.5in


Ahhh, the newer floppy. The one you can still find in some computers!


----------



## blybrook PE

tj_PE said:


> you did not say no!


I am redneck mafia. We are different than the game mafia, but still "mafia" of sorts. So I did answer your question.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

LyceeFruit PE said:


> i miss vista


Dear God, why???


----------



## DLD PE

tj_PE said:


> did you have to tear off the sidessssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


"Perfer".  They had a contest and that's the word they came up with to describe the perforated sides of the paper that was torn off.  It was added to the dictionary as one of Webster's "new words" back in the day lol.

Nerd alert!  Guilty as charged!


----------



## DLD PE

Audi driver said:


> Dear God, why???


You missed the sarcasm in her tone.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

blybrook PE said:


> I'm mid 30's and know exactly what Lotus 123 is. I had to use it for 4 years in DOS on an IBM PC-XT until I was lucky enough to get a PC with Win 95 and Office.


Nope, not that cool, apparently.


----------



## DLD PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> 3.5in


I remember those.  They were called "floppy" but weren't even floppy.  They were also much sturdier.  You could take them anywhere just about.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

MEtoEE said:


> It came on a floppy disk.  And yes, floppy disks used to be a real thing.


Hey, I played Oregon Trail on 5.25" floppy disks! You know, when they were actually floppy!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

tj_PE said:


> we have a spreadsheet for our bachelor draft picks and tallying points per contestant on our team lollll


That's amazing.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

tj_PE said:


> @MadamPirate PE are you mafia?


Nope. I never get to be anything fun (except the cop that one time. Stupid bear.)

ETA: Well, and the Mod. Because that was super fun! But doesn't count.


----------



## DLD PE

MadamPirate PE said:


> Hey, I played Oregon Trail on 5.25" floppy disks! You know, when they were actually floppy!


They had that in our computer class.  I never made it to Fort Laramie.  I always got kicked by a horse and my wife and kids would leave me behind.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

MEtoEE said:


> You missed the sarcasm in her tone.


Guilty as charged. I hate the internet most of the time. This is one of those times I hate it.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

MEtoEE said:


> They had that in our computer class.  I never made it to Fort Laramie.  I always got kicked by a horse and my wife and kids would leave me behind.


Dysentery. *sighs*


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

MEtoEE said:


> You missed the sarcasm in her tone.


there was no sarcasm


----------



## DLD PE

If you truly enjoyed Windows Vista, you'd be the first I've ever known.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

MadamPirate PE said:


> *gasp!* How _dare_ you besmirch Excel!?


To be clear. Excel is super capable, and I consider myself pretty good at it. But Microsoft is just not good at designing software anymore. Their all of their software has gotten bloated, has tons of inconsistent user interfaces, and just doesn't perform well.

Any time I'm doing something intense in Excel it bogs down and often crashes on me. And when it runs, it runs so slow. Seriously, graphing 50,000 data points is really not that difficult of a task for computers today. I have have a heavy duty simulation computer. I can do so much more, so much faster in a Python notebook. (very different, I know.)

That being said Microsoft office is ubiquitous and everyone knows Excel to some degree, so it's still the best software for general calculations.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

MEtoEE said:


> If you truly enjoyed Windows Vista, you'd be the first I've ever known.


I used windows Vista once and got dysentery.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Floppy disks. Sealed so I can still return the book.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

jean15paul_PE said:


> To be clear. Excel is super capable, and I consider myself pretty good at it. But Microsoft is just not good at designing software anymore. Their all of their software has gotten bloated, has tons of inconsistent user interfaces, and just doesn't perform well.
> 
> Any time I'm doing something intense in Excel it bogs down and often crashes on me. And when it runs, it runs so slow. Seriously, graphing 50,000 data points is really not that difficult of a task for computers today. I have have a heavy duty simulation computer. I can do so much more, so much faster in a Python notebook. (very different, I know.)
> 
> That being said Microsoft office is ubiquitous and everyone knows Excel to some degree, so it's still the best software for general calculations.


To be fair, they were never really good at designing software. Further, they have exactly zero idea how the features they include in their software gets used. They change something, and users scream and shout that their key feature got dropped or changed and MSFT's only response is "well that's not how that feature was intended to be used".


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

jean15paul_PE said:


> Floppy disks
> 
> View attachment 16178
> 
> 
> View attachment 16179


I have that text. I took the floppy and burned it to a CD.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.




----------



## DLD PE

Audi driver said:


> View attachment 16180


I have both the Mechanics of Materials and Mechanical Engineering Design books you have.

Oh and the Spaten


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Audi driver said:


> View attachment 16180


I spy a *gasp* HARDCOVER Engineer Unit Conversions book?? Cooool!

Edit: Also, I am not maf.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

MEtoEE said:


> I have both the Mechanics of Materials and Mechanical Engineering Design books you have.
> 
> Oh and the Spaten


My ME Design book is 5th edition. My Heat Transfer text also has a floppy I have since copied to CD.

If anyone can name the text with the green spine to the right of the Fundamentals of Engineering text, I will give them a dollar. To be clear: it has a name, you need to guess it.


----------



## DLD PE

Audi driver said:


> My ME Design book is 5th edition. My Heat Transfer text also has a floppy I have since copied to CD.
> 
> If anyone can name the text with the green spine to the right of the Fundamentals of Engineering text, I will give them a dollar. To be clear: it has a name, you need to guess it.


Aargh that looks familiar too!  Dang I'm sure I have it lol.


----------



## DLD PE

Audi driver said:


> My ME Design book is 5th edition. My Heat Transfer text also has a floppy I have since copied to CD.
> 
> If anyone can name the text with the green spine to the right of the Fundamentals of Engineering text, I will give them a dollar. To be clear: it has a name, you need to guess it.


Fundamentals of Machine Analysis and Design.

If it's "Vibrations", I'm going to kick myself.  I kicked a** in that course.


----------



## DLD PE

Or is it, "Numerical Analysis and Techniques?"  I hated that class.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

MEtoEE said:


> Fundamentals of Machine Analysis and Design.
> 
> If it's "Vibrations", I'm going to kick myself.  I kicked a** in that course.


No to all three.


----------



## DLD PE

Audi driver said:


> No to all three.


Well I suck lol.  I'm going to look in my attic tonight if I have time before class starts.  I'm curious lol.


----------



## DLD PE

Differential Equations?  I hated that one too.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

No


----------



## DLD PE

I wonder if it's an automotive type book.  I had one of those.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Audi driver said:


> View attachment 16180


My bookshelf is waaaaaaay different lol


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

MEtoEE said:


> I wonder if it's an automotive type book.  I had one of those.


No.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Oooo. Are we sharing bookshelf pictures? 

FYI, they are sorted from left (never use) to right (use often).


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> She also gave me a hard time for making an outline for having the sex-talk with our son. #nerd






LyceeFruit PE said:


> I'm really impressed that you did that (&amp; that you have a plan for it)


*me being awkward because I'm not good at accepting compliments* Thanks
I'm tempted to post the outline here for feedback. Or is that weird?


----------



## MadamPirate PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> Oooo. Are we sharing bookshelf pictures?
> 
> FYI, they are sorted from left (never use) to right (use often).
> 
> View attachment 16184


My turn my turn!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Ooh I want to play!

View attachment 16186


Clearly, I do not know what kind of engineer I want to be when I grow up.


----------



## blybrook PE

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> Ooh I want to play!
> 
> View attachment 16186
> 
> 
> Clearly, I do not know what kind of engineer I want to be when I grow up.


Or what language you wanted to speak / read!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

blybrook PE said:


> Or what language you wanted to speak / read!


Where's your bookshelf Bly??


----------



## MadamPirate PE

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> Ooh I want to play!
> 
> View attachment 16186
> 
> 
> Clearly, I do not know what kind of engineer I want to be when I grow up.


We have the same circuits book!


----------



## blybrook PE

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> Where's your bookshelf Bly??


I have many, hard to find the right one to post!

Here's one with some reference manuals at the office.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> Oooo. Are we sharing bookshelf pictures?
> 
> FYI, they are sorted from left (never use) to right (use often).
> 
> View attachment 16184


Shaum's Machine Design saved my life (in school)! My machine design skills are...weak.

Also, not maf.

Edit: I miss my MERM, I super regret selling it.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Also, is this engineering's carbon dating? :rotflmao:


----------



## SaltySteve PE

Alright nerds....lets get back to murder and mayhem.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

MadamPirate PE said:


> My turn my turn!
> 
> View attachment 16185


What kind of monster keeps the TI-89 Titanium manual??? Only kidding, when I learned that thing could do definite integrals...


----------



## blybrook PE

SaltySteve said:


> Alright nerds....lets get back to murder and mayhem.


What's the current vote tally?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

MadamPirate PE said:


> My turn my turn!
> 
> View attachment 16185


Hey, we have the same circuits and linear algebra book! (I have the 9th edition of the circuits book, though)


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

@SaltySteve I vote for @Chattaneer PE because ready, fire, aim.


----------



## SaltySteve PE

Current Vote

2 @MEtoEE - Chatt, JK

1 @Chattaneer PE - square

1 @NikR_PE - vhab

2 @JayKay PE - Cheb, jean

1 @Roarbark - Audi

1 @MadamPirate PE - Chart


----------



## blybrook PE

@SaltySteve, I currently vote for @MEtoEE; subject to change on additional information that may or may not show up before the final vote


----------



## SaltySteve PE

Current Vote

3 @MEtoEE - Chatt, JK, bly

1 @Chattaneer PE - square

1 @NikR_PE - vhab

2 @JayKay PE - Cheb, jean

1 @Roarbark - Audi

1 @MadamPirate PE - Chart


----------



## Orchid PE

Fine.

@SaltySteve I change to @squaretaper LIT AF PE.


----------



## Orchid PE

Well, let's make it interesting.

@SaltySteve I change to @Roarbark. For no reason other than to make it a 3 way tie for fate to decide.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

@SaltySteve I retract my vote for @JayKay PE and change to @Chattaneer PE


----------



## User1

Chattaneer PE said:


> Well, let's make it interesting.
> 
> @SaltySteve I change to @Roarbark. For no reason other than to make it a 3 way tie for fate to decide.


 i mean I havent voted yet so


----------



## User1

@Roarbark are you mafia?


----------



## User1

ChebyshevII PE said:


> @SaltySteve I retract my vote for @JayKay PE and change to @Chattaneer PE


why


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

tj_PE said:


> why


B/c I truly didn’t want to vote for @JayKay PE. And I wanted @Chattaneer PE to be a part of the 3-way tie.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

tj_PE said:


> @Roarbark are you mafia?


Clearly.


----------



## SaltySteve PE

Current Vote

2 @MEtoEE -  JK, bly

2 @Chattaneer PE - square, Cheby

1 @NikR_PE - vhab

1 @JayKay PE - jean

2 @Roarbark - Audi, Chatt

1 @MadamPirate PE - Chart


----------



## DLD PE

@SaltySteve i vote for @Roarbark


----------



## SaltySteve PE

Current Vote

2 @MEtoEE -  JK, bly

2 @Chattaneer PE - square, Cheby

1 @NikR_PE - vhab

1 @JayKay PE - jean

3 @Roarbark - Audi, Chatt, MEto

1 @MadamPirate PE - Chart


----------



## Roarbark

tj_PE said:


> @Roarbark are you mafia?


No. 

What the hey, guys.


----------



## SaltySteve PE

@Roarbark be like


----------



## Roarbark

SaltySteve said:


> @Roarbark be like


True. I do be like that.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Hey, we have the same circuits and linear algebra book! (I have the 9th edition of the circuits book, though)


I also have the 9th edition, but I'm not sure where it wandered off to...


----------



## MadamPirate PE

When is time? I missed it this morning.


----------



## JayKay PE

What?Q&lt;FNWI Roar can't die!!  They're a townie!  C'mon guys!

That's it, I'm sticking with my original instinct:

@SaltySteve, change my vote to @Chattaneer PE


----------



## SaltySteve PE

MadamPirate PE said:


> When is time? I missed it this morning.


9pm EST


----------



## SaltySteve PE

Current Vote

1 @MEtoEE -  bly

3 @Chattaneer PE - square, Cheby, JK

1 @NikR_PE - vhab

1 @JayKay PE - jean

3 @Roarbark - Audi, Chatt, MEto

1 @MadamPirate PE - Chart


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Heres mine, some stuff is missing because coworker has it.


----------



## Roarbark

@SaltySteve I vote for @Audi driver, P.E.


----------



## SaltySteve PE

Current Vote

1 @MEtoEE -  bly

3 @Chattaneer PE - square, Cheby, JK

1 @NikR_PE - vhab

1 @JayKay PE - jean

3 @Roarbark - Audi, Chatt, MEto

1 @MadamPirate PE - Chart

1 @Audi driver, P.E. - Roar


----------



## Roarbark

Or should I save myself...


----------



## JayKay PE

Roarbark said:


> Or should I save myself...


SAVE YOURSELF.  HELP US TOWNIES


----------



## JayKay PE

Roarbark said:


> Or should I save myself...


----------



## JayKay PE

TRRRIPLE POST


----------



## Roarbark

@SaltySteve I vote for @Chattaneer PE  because1/15 chance is better than 0% chance.


----------



## SaltySteve PE

Time!


----------



## JayKay PE

Roarbark said:


> @SaltySteve I vote for @Chattaneer PE  because1/15 chance is better than 0% chance.


Yay!  You def killed a mafia!  Score one for us!


----------



## Orchid PE

Looks like jk and roar are mafia.


----------



## SaltySteve PE

FINAL Vote

1 @MEtoEE -  bly

4 @Chattaneer PE - square, Cheby, JK, Roar

1 @NikR_PE - vhab

1 @JayKay PE - jean

3 @Roarbark - Audi, Chatt, MEto

1 @MadamPirate PE - Chart

0 @Audi driver, P.E. -

Tonight's unlucky victim is @Chattaneer PE!!!!!!

Chattaneer was a

&lt;SPOILER&gt;blah&lt;/SPOILER&gt; 



Code:


[SPOILER]blah[/SPOILER]

^^^ That would have been a lot cooler if the spoiler tag worked....


----------



## Orchid PE

No kidding.


----------



## JayKay PE




----------



## Orchid PE

Don't act surprised mafioso.


----------



## Orchid PE

Spoiler



I wasn't mafia


----------



## Roarbark

I mean, 1/15 is still pretty poor odds. Sorry le Chat.


----------



## Orchid PE

JayKay PE said:


>






Roarbark said:


> I mean, 1/15 is still pretty poor odds. Sorry le Chat.


Mafia.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Shiiiiaaaaaat I got sucked into wrasslin and didn't vote. Sorry you got deaded, @Chattaneer PE


----------



## SaltySteve PE

Chattaneer PE said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I wasn't mafia


Teach me your wizardry.


----------



## Orchid PE

Use [][/] not &lt;&gt;&lt;/&gt;


----------



## Roarbark

Chattaneer PE said:


> Mafia.


I just like living.


----------



## JayKay PE

Roarbark said:


> I just like living.


----------



## Orchid PE

Mafia.


----------



## JayKay PE




----------



## MadamPirate PE

This game has far less incidence of me spewing diet Coke out my nose. Probably because I'm not modding.


----------



## Roarbark

JayKay PE said:


>


You weren't even in danger though?


----------



## DLD PE

MadamPirate PE said:


> This game has far less incidence of me spewing diet Coke out my nose. Probably because I'm not modding.


Better than real coke lol.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

MEtoEE said:


> Better than real coke lol.


Right?

Roar was the funniest doctor ever last round.


----------



## JayKay PE

Roarbark said:


> You weren't even in danger though?


Yeah, there was that moment where I had 3 votes, I think?  I was looking on my phone and saw that while I was sipping sad soup and making a lemon pound cake.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Sucked we killed a townie 

On a happier note, sharing bookshelf pictures is now my favorite part of this thread.


----------



## Roarbark

MadamPirate PE said:


> Roar was the funniest doctor ever last round.








She liked my Night-Protect Arby dude puns.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> Shaum's Machine Design saved my life (in school)! My machine design skills are...weak.
> 
> Also, not maf.
> 
> Edit: I miss my MERM, I super regret selling it.


Yeah, my professor actually made Shaum's Machine Design one of the official books for the course (in addition to Shigley or whatever else) because it has some really good simple explanations of certain stuff. (I think springs... maybe something else if I'm remember correctly from 17 years ago.)


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Roarbark said:


> She liked my Night-Protect Arby dude puns.


I think scale-mail bride was the best one.


----------



## User1

SaltySteve said:


> FINAL Vote
> 
> 1 @MEtoEE -  bly
> 
> 4 @Chattaneer PE - square, Cheby, JK, Roar
> 
> 1 @NikR_PE - vhab
> 
> 1 @JayKay PE - jean
> 
> 3 @Roarbark - Audi, Chatt, MEto
> 
> 1 @MadamPirate PE - Chart
> 
> 0 @Audi driver, P.E. -
> 
> Tonight's unlucky victim is @Chattaneer PE!!!!!!
> 
> Chattaneer was a
> 
> &lt;spoiler&gt;TOWNIE!!!!&lt;/spoiler&gt;
> 
> 
> ^^^ That would have been a lot cooler if the spoiler tag worked....


Ugh I missed the vote bc I was driving in trafficccccccc


----------



## User1

I'd vote for metoee or JayKay atm


----------



## blybrook PE

The scatter gun approach really was all over the place tonight. Hopefully we get our dialed in to a closer pattern or break out the slugs tomorrow.


----------



## SaltySteve PE

During the night the mafia put a hit out on @MEtoEE....


----------



## SaltySteve PE

BUT THE DOCTOR MANAGED TO SAVE HIM!!!!!!!!


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> Sucked we killed a townie
> 
> On a happier note, sharing bookshelf pictures is now my favorite part of this thread.


but no one acknowledged mine *cries*


----------



## JayKay PE

SaltySteve said:


> BUT THE DOCTOR MANAGED TO SAVE HIM!!!!!!!!


Remaining players?


----------



## DLD PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> but no one acknowledged mine *cries*


Sorry Lycee I was busy studying last night and recovering from my near-death experience.  Everyone's bookshelves on here puts mine to shame.  I'm not at home anymore so I can't take any photos of it lol.


----------



## DLD PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> but no one acknowledged mine *cries*


Prize goes to @LyceeFruit PE for most efficient use of space!


----------



## SaltySteve PE

MEtoEE said:


> Sorry Lycee I was busy studying last night and recovering from my near-death experience.  Everyone's bookshelves on here puts mine to shame.  I'm not at home anymore so I can't take any photos of it lol.


...I don't have a bookshelf, I have bookshelf envy.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

MEtoEE said:


> Prize goes to @LyceeFruit PE for most efficient use of space!


I'm not sure a 3ftx7ft tall bookshelf in a 600 sq ft house is efficient but sure lol


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I’m at a job site. Will have to snap a pic of my book collection when I get home this weekend


----------



## SaltySteve PE

JayKay PE said:


> Remaining players?


@MEtoEE

@ChebyshevII PE

@MadamPirate PE

@tj_PE

@Audi driver, P.E.

@Roarbark

@RBHeadge PE

@vhab49_PE

@NikR_PE

@chart94

@squaretaper LIT AF PE

@jean15paul_PE

@JayKay PE

@blybrook PE

Chattaneer the Townie


----------



## User1

SaltySteve said:


> BUT THE DOCTOR MANAGED TO SAVE HIM!!!!!!!!


yay!!!!!!!


----------



## SaltySteve PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> I'm not sure a 3ftx7ft tall bookshelf in a 600 sq ft house is efficient but sure lol


Priorities


----------



## Orchid PE

I used to have a bookshelf, but then computers and the internet became a thing, so pretty much all my references are digital.


----------



## SaltySteve PE

Current Vote:

@tj_PE - Audi


----------



## JayKay PE

Wait, @tj_PE and @Audi driver, P.E. are actually playing this round?

...obviously I wasn't paying attention...


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

@SaltySteve I vote @Audi driver, P.E.


----------



## Orchid PE

I do miss my college books. After graduating I held on to them for about 2-3 years, then went back to the bookstore and sold them, because I never used them.

Now looking back, I wish I would've kept them since my dad kept some of his books and it was fun going back looking through the books he used. I guess I still have time to buy them all back, but am I _really_ going to use my digital signals processing book again? Or my physics &amp; chemistry books? What sort of information do they provide that google couldn't?


----------



## User1

JayKay PE said:


> Wait, @tj_PE and @Audi driver, P.E. are actually playing this round?
> 
> ...obviously I wasn't paying attention...


i asked you if you were maf and i've been mentioned in every listing of players


----------



## SaltySteve PE

Current Vote:

@tj_PE - Audi

@Audi driver, P.E. - Cheby


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Chattaneer PE said:


> I do miss my college books. After graduating I held on to them for about 2-3 years, then went back to the bookstore and sold them, because I never used them.
> 
> Now looking back, I wish I would've kept them since my dad kept some of his books and it was fun going back looking through the books he used. I guess I still have time to buy them all back, but am I _really_ going to use my digital signals processing book again? Or my physics &amp; chemistry books? What sort of information do they provide that google couldn't?


I know the feeling. I decided to keep my books mainly for the sentimental aspect, more than the practicality. I’m sure a lot of my books are out-of-date by now, but I like remembering what I learned from.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> Heres mine, some stuff is missing because coworker has it.
> 
> View attachment 16194


I thought you wanted to box everything up?


----------



## DLD PE

tj_PE said:


> I'd vote for metoee or JayKay atm


Explain.


----------



## User1

because i was suspicious of you and she allied with you right away. that's all. 

you showed up as using messenger a lot yesterday and that's what i usually go off of on day one.


----------



## Orchid PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> I know the feeling. I decided to keep my books mainly for the sentimental aspect, more than the practicality. I’m sure a lot of my books are out-of-date by now, but I like remembering what I learned from.


I wish they were on a shelf so when my kids get older they can look at the books and think, "dang, dad really is smart!"


----------



## DLD PE

tj_PE said:


> i asked you if you were maf and i've been mentioned in every listing of players


Fair enough.


----------



## DLD PE

Well all my books/study material are scattered on the floor in my home office.  I bring a small bookbag to work with stuff I want to look at during the day in my "spare" time lol.


----------



## User1

Chattaneer PE said:


> I wish they were on a shelf so when my kids get older they can look at the books and think, "dang, dad really is smart!"


or dang, dad really needed all these books to do his job? :dunno: lolll


----------



## Orchid PE

For the longest time (I guess 2-3 years) my wife and I used our chemistry and physics books to elevate the TV above the speakers.  Most expensive TV stand we ever purchased.


----------



## Orchid PE

tj_PE said:


> or dang, dad really needed all these books to do his job? :dunno: lolll


Or, more than likely, "Dang, they we still printing books when dad was in school?"


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Chattaneer PE said:


> For the longest time (I guess 2-3 years) my wife and I used our chemistry and physics books to elevate the TV above the speakers.  Most expensive TV stand we ever purchased.


I took physics and calc in jr college. The total cost for both books almost exceeded my monthly tuition payments.


----------



## Orchid PE

I'm sure I've already said this somewhere, but I actually used my dad's DE book to teach myself DE between semesters. I went through the entire book just reading and working every practice problem. Then when I took DE the following semester, it was a breeze. I still have that book. It's really good.


----------



## Orchid PE

I almost forgot my dad also kept his calculus book! But, when I was younger he and I glued all the pages together and then hollowed out the book. Now it sits on his bookshelf with a 32 revolver in it lol


----------



## Orchid PE

3.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> Heres mine, some stuff is missing because coworker has it.
> 
> View attachment 16194


EEEEEEE!!! You have Semiconductor Device Fundamentals by Pierret!!!! I love that book!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

I can't give a good bookshelf pic. At home my books are split between a 3x3 bookshelf and boxes. I can't take a picture of the bookshelf because it is blocked by boxes full of my and my wife's books.

And I'm not stupid enough to take a picture of my workspace; but fwiw I only have a few nuclear reference books and the FE supplied reference handbook.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> I thought you wanted to box everything up?


I wanted to unpack my PE study stuff - which I've done and passed off like 60-70% of it to my coworker.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

MadamPirate PE said:


> EEEEEEE!!! You have Semiconductor Device Fundamentals by Pierret!!!! I love that book!


So I dropped that class and I don't know why I still have that book.

It was the last class I needed for my physics minor and I decided that dealing with the professor wasn't worth it. 

When our program changed, the semiconductor class was no longer a requirement for the ECE kids only the EE kids. So it was also the last year the class was offered since my class had the choice between EE, ECE, and CPE. 

I would text my mother during that class and be like "OOOO this is what you do. this is really boring" (she's a technician for a semi-conductor company)


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> I can't give a good bookshelf pic. At home my books are split between a 3x3 bookshelf and boxes. I can't take a picture of the bookshelf because it is blocked by boxes full of my and my wife's books.
> 
> And I'm not stupid enough to take a picture of my workspace; but fwiw I only have a few nuclear reference books and the FE supplied reference handbook.


I see you didn't know the nuclear reference book or binder on my shelf lol


----------



## RBHeadge PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> I see you didn't know the nuclear reference book or binder on my shelf lol


I didn't look that closely until now. You've got a first edition Nuclear Chemical Engr text on the top shelf. Nice.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> I didn't look that closely until now. You've got a first edition Nuclear Chemical Engr text on the top shelf. Nice.


like 12$ on ebay last fall lol


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

SaltySteve said:


> Priorities


There's 2 3ftx7ft bookcases and 2 15inx7ft bookcases. I got rid of 2 3ftx7ft bookcases and 3-4 more I don't recall the dimesnions of


----------



## DLD PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> like 12$ on ebay last fall lol


Was that in the off-chance there might be a nuclear question on the EE Power exam? 

Edit:  Oh, physics minor...didn't see that earlier.  You brainiac you!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> like 12$ on ebay last fall lol


Ooo I have the same Nise Control Systems Engineering book.

Edit: Also, your handwriting is nice.


----------



## DLD PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> So I dropped that class and I don't know why I still have that book.
> 
> It was the last class I needed for my physics minor and I decided that dealing with the professor wasn't worth it.
> 
> When our program changed, the semiconductor class was no longer a requirement for the ECE kids only the EE kids. So it was also the last year the class was offered since my class had the choice between EE, ECE, and CPE.
> 
> I would text my mother during that class and be like "OOOO this is what you do. this is really boring" (she's a technician for a semi-conductor company)


When I was in school they only had EE.  I actually worked in the computer science department, but only after I graduated did they split it into EE and ECE.  They merged the ECE with the computer science department, or something like that.


----------



## DLD PE

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> Ooo I have the same Nise Control Systems Engineering book.
> 
> Edit: Also, your handwriting is nice.


Beautiful redheads tend to have beautiful handwriting.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

MEtoEE said:


> Was that in the off-chance there might be a nuclear question on the EE Power exam?
> 
> Edit:  Oh, physics minor...didn't see that earlier.  You brainiac you!


It was because @RBHeadge PE was talking about it last fall and I like nuclear physics/engineering. I started a masters in NukeE but online learning isn't for me. 



squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> Ooo I have the same Nise Control Systems Engineering book.
> 
> Edit: Also, your handwriting is nice.


I think my lab partner gave me back the wrong edition... he gave me a newer one lol

And thanks =]



MEtoEE said:


> When I was in school they only had EE.  I actually worked in the computer science department, but only after I graduated did they split it into EE and ECE.  They merged the ECE with the computer science department, or something like that.


My college had a very small department. They had split the programs into EE and CPE about 8 years before I got there. And then part way through my freshman year, put them back together to be ECE. There were less programming/computer-y courses in ECE than EE. Going with ECE meant I didn't need to take data structures with the CompSci kids. But it added computer architecture &amp; operating systems (CAOS or Arch&amp;Ops) which was awful but it was taught in the EE department and the CompSci kids had to take it lol.



MEtoEE said:


> Beautiful redheads tend to have beautiful handwriting.


Kinda weird statement. Especially since I'm not a redhead.


----------



## DLD PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> My college had a very small department. They had split the programs into EE and CPE about 8 years before I got there. And then part way through my freshman year, put them back together to be ECE. There were less programming/computer-y courses in ECE than EE. Going with ECE meant I didn't need to take data structures with the CompSci kids. But it added computer architecture &amp; operating systems (CAOS or Arch&amp;Ops) which was awful but it was taught in the EE department and the CompSci kids had to take it lol.
> 
> Kinda weird statement. Especially since I'm not a redhead.


Yeah I had to take Fortran and Turbo C++ and it was a pain.  It was the last year Fortran was taught and even then it was beyond "dinosaur" age/usefulness.

Yeah it was a general but weird statement, but I'm weird lol.


----------



## Orchid PE

We learned assembly for our microprocessors course and it was a lot of fun.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

MEtoEE said:


> It was the last year Fortran was taught and even then it was beyond "dinosaur" age/usefulness.


Lol, it's still the standard for nuclear engineering.


----------



## DLD PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Lol, it's still the standard for nuclear engineering.


Well that's a relief actually.  That's probably a good thing because these new hackers probably don't even know what Fortan is, or a compiler for that matter.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Chattaneer PE said:


> We learned assembly for our microprocessors course and it was a lot of fun.


Ugh, I HATED assembly. Worst language ever.


----------



## Orchid PE

MadamPirate PE said:


> Ugh, I HATED assembly. Worst language ever.


You mean the _best_ language ever. We'd still be in the dark ages if it wasn't for assembly.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Chattaneer PE said:


> You mean the _best_ language ever. We'd still be in the dark ages if it wasn't for assembly.


*hiss* 

We finally talked the teacher into letting us write in C. I just don't get assembly, but the C languages (C, #, ++) all come pretty easily to me.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

SaltySteve said:


> Current Vote:
> 
> @tj_PE - Audi


Thank you.


----------



## SaltySteve PE

Hey no problem!

I put your three votes in my spreadsheet to make sure I didn't forget them.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

MEtoEE said:


> Yeah I had to take Fortran and Turbo C++ and it was a pain.  It was the last year Fortran was taught and even then it was beyond "dinosaur" age/usefulness.
> 
> Yeah it was a general but weird statement, but I'm weird lol.






Chattaneer PE said:


> We learned assembly for our microprocessors course and it was a lot of fun.






MadamPirate PE said:


> Ugh, I HATED assembly. Worst language ever.


I think they switched the language used in Data Structures every 2 years...

And there was one class that was assembly - I forget the class name but the junior EEs and senior MEs took it. and it was assembly when the ME professor taught it but my year, it switched back to being taught by an EE professor and it was LabView. And I think it stayed LabView after that.

I'll have to ask my coworker what the class was - he was the year ahead of me at school and took both courses.


----------



## Orchid PE

I enjoyed it because I had a lot of programming knowledge before taking the class, and learning how to interface directly with the processor registers really helped me appreciate the advanced programming languages that were developed.


----------



## blybrook PE

@SaltySteve, I'm currently voting for @LyceeFruit PE for dragging on the programming discussion. Subject to change.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> I think they switched the language used in Data Structures every 2 years...
> 
> And there was one class that was assembly - I forget the class name but the junior EEs and senior MEs took it. and it was assembly when the ME professor taught it but my year, it switched back to being taught by an EE professor and it was LabView. And I think it stayed LabView after that.
> 
> I'll have to ask my coworker what the class was - he was the year ahead of me at school and took both courses.


Ugh, LabView. I straight up didn't bother learning LabView because the only class I needed it for, there was a ME who did his internship with it, and I was the only EE in the lab, so I did all the wiring and the MEs did the LabView.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Chattaneer PE said:


> I enjoyed it because I had a lot of programming knowledge before taking the class, and learning how to interface directly with the processor registers really helped me appreciate the advanced programming languages that were developed.


I can understand that, but assembly never "clicked" for me like the C languages did.

And let's not talk about Verilog... *shudders*


----------



## Orchid PE

MadamPirate PE said:


> And let's not talk about Verilog


That's a tricky little sob.

I give credit to FPGA programmers. That's something I'll never do.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

MadamPirate PE said:


> I was the only EE in the lab, so I did all the wiring and the MEs did the LabView


Something something teamwork makes the dream work something something...

As an ME, I liked LabView because that was about the level (more precisely, the limit) of my intellectual ability with respect to programming. I R not a programmer.

Also, I am not maf. Let's stay on topic, people. :rotflmao:


----------



## User1

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> Also, I am not maf. Let's stay on topic, people. :rotflmao:


u sure?


----------



## User1

@SaltySteve I'm currently voting for @JayKay PE for forgetting me, and for aligning with, and then declaring that @MEtoEE was mafia, when clearly they weren't


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

tj_PE said:


> u sure?


@tj_PE are you maf?


----------



## User1

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> @tj_PE are you maf?


i am not. reg townie here. as usual


----------



## DLD PE

blybrook PE said:


> @SaltySteve, I'm currently voting for @LyceeFruit PE for dragging on the programming discussion. Subject to change.


@blybrook PE, if you're serious:


----------



## DLD PE

Chattaneer PE said:


> I enjoyed it because I had a lot of programming knowledge before taking the class, and learning how to interface directly with the processor registers really helped me appreciate the advanced programming languages that were developed.


----------



## DLD PE

I remember in the 90s learning HTML and Java from a couple of computer science professors.  I was so proud of my first web page! lol

I knew people who learned how to write javascripts and then got hired by SAS in Cary, NC.  Then after I graduated I worked close by in Durham.  I was like "s*** I chose the wrong profession!" lol

Btw back on topic would the doctor who saved me kindly PM me?  I haven't had a chance to thank you yet lol.


----------



## JayKay PE

Chattaneer PE said:


> I do miss my college books. After graduating I held on to them for about 2-3 years, then went back to the bookstore and sold them, because I never used them.
> 
> Now looking back, I wish I would've kept them since my dad kept some of his books and it was fun going back looking through the books he used. I guess I still have time to buy them all back, but am I _really_ going to use my digital signals processing book again? Or my physics &amp; chemistry books? What sort of information do they provide that google couldn't?


Tbh, I do have some wastewater treatment books that explain things sooooooo much better than google has ever been able to provide.  Metcalf&amp;Eddy4lyfe

And here I am, coming back from training, not realizing that people who usually don't play are playing, and - SHOT THROUGH THE HEART - betrayal by @tj_PE!  WHO IS DEF MAFIA.


----------



## JayKay PE

*doesn't know programming/almost failed C+ in college*

Uhhhhh.  Can we talk about peanut butter processing?


----------



## JayKay PE

TRRRRRIPLE POST


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

blybrook PE said:


> @SaltySteve, I'm currently voting for @LyceeFruit PE for dragging on the programming discussion. Subject to change.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

MadamPirate PE said:


> Ugh, LabView. I straight up didn't bother learning LabView because the only class I needed it for, there was a ME who did his internship with it, and I was the only EE in the lab, so I did all the wiring and the MEs did the LabView.


That was me with AutoCAD.

We had a small module on it freshman year in our "intro to engineering" class. My partner had done it in HS so he did the CAD, I did the report.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> That was me with AutoCAD.
> 
> We had a small module on it freshman year in our "intro to engineering" class. My partner had done it in HS so he did the CAD, I did the report.


I didn't know anything about AutoCAD when I started working here. Now I've been banned from drafting because I cost too much.


----------



## SaltySteve PE

Current Players



SaltySteve said:


> @MEtoEE
> 
> @ChebyshevII PE
> 
> @MadamPirate PE
> 
> @tj_PE
> 
> @Audi driver, P.E.
> 
> @Roarbark
> 
> @RBHeadge PE
> 
> @vhab49_PE
> 
> @NikR_PE
> 
> @chart94
> 
> @squaretaper LIT AF PE
> 
> @jean15paul_PE
> 
> @JayKay PE
> 
> @blybrook PE
> 
> Chattaneer the Townie






blybrook PE said:


> @SaltySteve, I'm currently voting for @LyceeFruit PE for dragging on the programming discussion. Subject to change.






LyceeFruit PE said:


> View attachment 16206


You know what? Immallowit.

@LyceeFruit PE you're now apart of the townie team. You're *not* allowed to vote but @blybrook PE can kill you off if he can convince enough people to vote for you.



tj_PE said:


> @SaltySteve I'm currently voting for @JayKay PE for forgetting me, and for aligning with, and then declaring that @MEtoEE was mafia, when clearly they weren't


I got you too.

Current Vote:

@tj_PE - Audi

@Audi driver, P.E. - Cheby

@LyceeFruit PE (*T*) - bly

@JayKay PE - tj


----------



## DLD PE

MadamPirate PE said:


> I didn't know anything about AutoCAD when I started working here. Now I've been banned from drafting because I cost too much.


I used to be able to CAD circles around people when all I did was design.  Now I do so much other stuff my CAD skills have diminished.  Sometimes I miss just drawing.

Use it or lose it lol.


----------



## Orchid PE

My dad was using a handyman that moved here from Mexico. In Mexico, he was a software developer, but he could make more money as a handyman here in the US. I was texting with my dad about it and I asked him to ask the handyman if he programmed in Si++. My dad didn't get the joke and asked the guy. Since he asked him verbally, it came out as "C++." The guy didn't program in C++.


----------



## User1

im also suspecting all y'all who keep talking about programming and non mafia things


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Chattaneer PE said:


> My dad was using a handyman that moved here from Mexico. In Mexico, he was a software developer, but he could make more money as a handyman here in the US. I was texting with my dad about it and I asked him to ask the handyman if he programmed in Si++. My dad didn't get the joke and asked the guy. Since he asked him verbally, it came out as "C++." The guy didn't program in C++.


BOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## SaltySteve PE

My contribution to the programming discussion - I started as a CE and learned fortran cause TTU said all Civils needed to learn fortran. I went to the adviser and begged to take C or C+. Nope. Civils take fortran. Eventually changed majors and they required C so I had to take the intro course to that. No big deal cause once you understand logic basic logic structure you can do any intro class. All of that helped me to get up to speed programming PLCs at my first 2 jobs so I have no complaints.

Now the only thing that keeps me writing code is Arduino or Raspberry pi projects I do in my personal time.  Right now I'm working with Home Assistant to automate RGB lights on my porch for this coming Halloween/Christmas.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

SaltySteve said:


> Current Players
> 
> You know what? Immallowit.
> 
> @LyceeFruit PE you're now apart of the townie team. You're *not* allowed to vote but @blybrook PE can kill you off if he can convince enough people to vote for you.
> 
> I got you too.
> 
> Current Vote:
> 
> @tj_PE - Audi
> 
> @Audi driver, P.E. - Cheby
> 
> @LyceeFruit PE (*T*) - bly
> 
> @JayKay PE - tj


----------



## DLD PE

SaltySteve said:


> My contribution to the programming discussion - I started as a CE and learned fortran cause TTU said all Civils needed to learn fortran. I went to the adviser and begged to take C or C+. Nope. Civils take fortran. Eventually changed majors and they required C so I had to take the intro course to that. No big deal cause once you understand logic basic logic structure you can do any intro class. All of that helped me to get up to speed programming PLCs at my first 2 jobs so I have no complaints.
> 
> Now the only thing that keeps me writing code is Arduino or Raspberry pi projects I do in my personal time.  Right now I'm working with Home Assistant to automate RGB lights on my porch for this coming Halloween/Christmas.


My sister graduated in civil.  She hated programming.  She had to take fortran.  I thought she was going to drop out of engineering all together.  She got through it and never struggled with any other class.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

MadamPirate PE said:


> I didn't know anything about AutoCAD when I started working here. Now I've been banned from drafting because I cost too much.


Typically our EEs are not allowed to do drafting. And previously, we weren't allowed to have AutoCAD on our computers. One of our EEs has AutoCAD and took a course at the AdultEd place. And has done some of her own drafting. But didn't do it to the correct client standards and annoyed the drafter when he had to go do something else in the file. She's also the one who clips her nails at her desk so...


----------



## SaltySteve PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> View attachment 16207


You're a killable NPC since people want to vote for you.


----------



## DLD PE

SaltySteve said:


> Current Players
> 
> You know what? Immallowit.
> 
> @LyceeFruit PE you're now apart of the townie team. You're *not* allowed to vote but @blybrook PE can kill you off if he can convince enough people to vote for you.
> 
> I got you too.
> 
> Current Vote:
> 
> @tj_PE - Audi
> 
> @Audi driver, P.E. - Cheby
> 
> @LyceeFruit PE (*T*) - bly
> 
> @JayKay PE - tj


----------



## DLD PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> Typically our EEs are not allowed to do drafting. And previously, we weren't allowed to have AutoCAD on our computers. One of our EEs has AutoCAD and took a course at the AdultEd place. And has done some of her own drafting. But didn't do it to the correct client standards and annoyed the drafter when he had to go do something else in the file. She's also the one who clips her nails at her desk so...


When I worked in NC the EEs were allowed, even encouraged to do their own drafting.  We had only one GOOD drafter and he had to split his time between the other EE PEs vying for his time, so the other EEs would rather do their own drafting to make sure it was correct.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

SaltySteve said:


> You're a killable NPC since people want to vote for you.


NPC?


----------



## SaltySteve PE

.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

MEtoEE said:


> Beautiful redheads tend to have beautiful handwriting.


^That is some smooth shit right there.


----------



## DLD PE

SaltySteve said:


> .
> 
> View attachment 16208


Is she a townie?  Are townies allowed to message her privately?


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

MEtoEE said:


> It was the last year Fortran was taught and even then it was beyond "dinosaur" age/usefulness.






RBHeadge PE said:


> Lol, it's still the standard for nuclear engineering.


Fortran is also what most of NASA's homegrown stuff is built in.


----------



## SaltySteve PE

MEtoEE said:


> Is she a townie?  Are townies allowed to message her privately?






SaltySteve said:


> @LyceeFruit PE you're now apart of the townie team. You're *not* allowed to vote but @blybrook PE can kill you off if he can convince enough people to vote for you.




You can message her and any other member on the forum. She is an innocent bystander that's gotten caught up in a deadly game. She doesn't count in the final numbers and cant vote. Essentially, if you want to waste a vote and try to kill her you can. Otherwise it's like she isn't playing (because she requested not to play this round before the start of the game)


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

I was part of the first class of Mechanical Engineers that was not required to take Fortran. We could choose between Fortran and C+ (or was it C++ or C#? I can't remember This was in 2000-ish). I still took Fortran and had the highest grade in the class.

Later I took a "VBA for Engineers" course as an elective. Did very well in that course too. I've sense forgot everything... if you don't use it, you loose it. Currently I'm working on learning Python for data processing (numpy, scipy, pandas, etc)


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

tj_PE said:


> ...
> 
> you showed up as using messenger a lot yesterday and that's what i usually go off of on day one.


So how do I show up when my browser looks like this? Because this is my normal state.


----------



## Orchid PE

SaltySteve said:


> You can message her and any other member on the forum. She is an innocent bystander that's gotten caught up in a deadly game. She doesn't count in the final numbers and cant vote. Essentially, if you want to waste a vote and try to kill her you can. Otherwise it's like she isn't playing (because she requested not to play this round before the start of the game)


Well shoot. If we had NPCs the first round I would've just voted for them.


----------



## SaltySteve PE

A vote for @LyceeFruit PE or anyone else that isn't playing is the same as not voting. Ya'll are kidding with all this, right?!?!


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

anybody got some of that sweet vote analysis this round?


----------



## blybrook PE

SaltySteve said:


> Current Players
> 
> You know what? Immallowit.
> 
> @LyceeFruit PE you're now apart of the townie team. You're *not* allowed to vote but @blybrook PE can kill you off if he can convince enough people to vote for you.
> 
> I got you too.
> 
> Current Vote:
> 
> @tj_PE - Audi
> 
> @Audi driver, P.E. - Cheby
> 
> @LyceeFruit PE (*T*) - bly
> 
> @JayKay PE - tj


Why not make her a Mafioso since she's derailing the thread!

Edit - She did want to play initially and then backed out last minute. Should still be a player!


----------



## SaltySteve PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> anybody got some of that sweet vote analysis this round?


Feel free to call me out via PM if this is overstepping Mod boundaries but since this is public information here's my list of who voted for who first round.  Names are listed in the order of who ever responded first on if they were playing. Red was the final person killed last night.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

@SaltySteve i vote for @blybrook PE from the mime corner.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

SaltySteve said:


> Feel free to call me out via PM if this is overstepping Mod boundaries but since this is public information here's my list of who voted for who first round.  Names are listed in the order of who ever responded first on if they were playing. Red was the final person killed last night.
> 
> View attachment 16212


Rounf 3 is going to be epic.

ETA: since Chattaneer died, I don't have a Roung 4 vote... yet.


----------



## SaltySteve PE




----------



## SaltySteve PE

I've got a scuba class to go help out with tonight (and Thursday)  so ya'll will have to keep up with the vote tally. I'll be back home after 9 to tally and post tonight's lynching / night kill.

Good luck!


----------



## DLD PE

SaltySteve said:


> I*'ve got a scuba class to go help out with* tonight (and Thursday)  so ya'll will have to keep up with the vote tally. I'll be back home after 9 to tally and post tonight's lynching / night kill.
> 
> Good luck!


WE AIN'T GOT TIME FER DAT!!!


----------



## User1

it's so hard to come up with an analysis when all deez itches be talkin about programming and bookshelves for EVER 

@jean15paul_PE i explained my vote.


----------



## User1

also totes busy


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

@SaltySteve I vote for @JayKay PE also because ready, fire, aim.


----------



## DLD PE

The mod is out scuba diving....I suppose all hell is about to break loose:


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> ...Especially since I'm not a redhead.


hmm... suspicious

@SaltySteve I vote for @JayKay PE because LyceeFruit isn't a redhead.


----------



## Orchid PE

@PepperyPete I vote for @BMW Driver


----------



## JayKay PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> hmm... suspicious
> 
> @SaltySteve I vote for @JayKay PE because LyceeFruit isn't a redhead.


Wait, what?  I never implied they were.  That was @MEtoEE, who is def mafia


----------



## DLD PE

@SaltySteve I vote for @JayKay PE because she said she was my friend, then betrayed me and now is accusing me, plus, I have things to do tonight lol.


----------



## JayKay PE

When did I ever say I was your friend?

@SaltySteve, I vote for @LyceeFruit PE for driving a wedge between me and @MEtoEE, who is recovering from almost death last night


----------



## DLD PE

JayKay PE said:


> I've decided this round to be friends with @MEtoEE
> 
> @SaltySteve I vote for @Chattaneer PE





JayKay PE said:


> When did I ever say I was your friend?
> 
> @SaltySteve, I vote for @LyceeFruit PE for driving a wedge between me and @MEtoEE, who is recovering from almost death last night


Was yesterday oh so long ago @JayKay PE?


----------



## blybrook PE

And now we're back to trying to kill each other. Oh the rabbit holes we explore...


----------



## User1

blybrook PE said:


> And now we're back to trying to kill each other. Oh the rabbit holes we explore...


do you have information you'd like to share? cause I got nothin except what I stated


----------



## blybrook PE

tj_PE said:


> do you have information you'd like to share? cause I got nothin except what I stated


Just a general comment on how the thread is back on track, finally.


----------



## JayKay PE

MEtoEE said:


> Was yesterday oh so long ago @JayKay PE?


O hai, remember this:



JayKay PE said:


> *has the memory of a goldfish and literally does not remember what happened to either of them, or previous mod-angering activites*
> 
> ...yes???


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

JayKay PE said:


> Wait, what?  I never implied they were.  That was @MEtoEE, who is def mafia


But didn't the mafia try to kill MEtoEE last night? Seems he's the closest thing to a confirmed townie.


----------



## JayKay PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> But didn't the mafia try to kill MEtoEE last night? Seems he's the closest thing to a confirmed townie.


Please note, I voted for me2 yesterday but then changed to chatt, who was unfortunately a townie.  And today, even though people are accusing me of being evil I still haven't voted for me2, because, duuuuuuuh.  They're obviously a normal townie or else the mafia wouldn't have tried to kill them!!


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

JayKay PE said:


> Please note, I voted for me2 yesterday but then changed to chatt, who was unfortunately a townie.  And today, even though people are accusing me of being evil I still haven't voted for me2, because, duuuuuuuh.  They're obviously a normal townie or else the mafia wouldn't have tried to kill them!!


No offense but if you try to divide by how much sense this makes, you break the fabric of time and      .


----------



## JayKay PE

Audi driver said:


> No offense but if you try to divide by how much sense this makes, you break the fabric of time and      .


I try


----------



## Roarbark

MadamPirate PE said:


> I think scale-mail bride was the best one.


Since you reacted confused: @RBHeadge PE, "Scale order bride"   is what she's thinking of. Since i protected you 2-3 times in a row (Although that time I changed it to someone else). 
Doctors of the Mafia world are on a roll here! 

@JayKay PE Hello, Hide-the-pain-Harold, nice to see you here!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Roarbark said:


> Since you reacted confused: @RBHeadge PE, "Scale order bride"   is what she's thinking of. Since i protected you 2-3 times in a row (Although that time I changed it to someone else).
> Doctors of the Mafia world are on a roll here!
> 
> @JayKay PE Hello, Hide-the-pain-Harold, nice to see you here!


Oh yeah, that's right! I didn't want to check the message again in case someone decided that made me mafia. *sigh*


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Roarbark said:


> Since you reacted confused: @RBHeadge PE, "Scale order bride"   is what she's thinking of. Since i protected you 2-3 times in a row (Although that time I changed it to someone else).
> Doctors of the Mafia world are on a roll here!


Thanks again for that!

also @SaltySteve I vote for @JayKay PE


----------



## JayKay PE

Ah yes. Back to the status quo of killing JayKay until they’re forced back into modding.


----------



## Orchid PE

JayKay PE said:


> Ah yes. Back to the status quo of killing JayKay until they’re forced back into modding.


You can haunt the living with me.


----------



## Roarbark

JayKay PE said:


> Ah yes. Back to the status quo of killing JayKay until they’re forced back into modding.





Chattaneer PE said:


> You can haunt the living with me.


Or you can go lend your many talents to the "Count to 100,000 by pictures" thread, since we're at 1545 and need all the help we can get. Slow going...


----------



## RBHeadge PE

JayKay PE said:


> Ah yes. Back to the status quo of killing JayKay until they’re forced back into modding.


Well you are a bloody good writer.


----------



## JayKay PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Well you are a *bloody* good writer.


I...see what you did there.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> hmm... suspicious
> 
> @SaltySteve I vote for @JayKay PE because LyceeFruit isn't a redhead.


It was def @MEtoEE who said I was a redhead


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

JayKay PE said:


> When did I ever say I was your friend?
> 
> @SaltySteve, I vote for @LyceeFruit PE for driving a wedge between me and @MEtoEE, who is recovering from almost death last night


I mean, sure waste your vote on me


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Page 369 seems like such a long time ago.


----------



## JayKay PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> I mean, sure waste your vote on me


Wait, what does that mean? I didn’t read the last couple pages due to training today/not being on a computer and EB is crap on the phone. Are you protected or something?

@SaltySteve current vote tally?


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

JayKay PE said:


> Wait, what does that mean? I didn’t read the last couple pages due to training today/not being on a computer and EB is crap on the phone. Are you protected or something?
> 
> @SaltySteve current vote tally?


She's not playing the game. Salty dude added her after someone cast a vote for her. Essentially an NPC who can't vote.


----------



## blybrook PE

JayKay PE said:


> Wait, what does that mean? I didn’t read the last couple pages due to training today/not being on a computer and EB is crap on the phone. Are you protected or something?
> 
> @SaltySteve current vote tally?


@LyceeFruit PE is a townie without voting powers; This is my doing after she continued to derail the thread. She was previously a player until she backed out the day or two before the game was to begin.

@SaltySteve is scuba diving and won't be back online until after time is called. We have to keep track of the tally ourselves until he returns and gives the results.

I've gotta change my vote so that I don't waste it tonight on a NPC...


----------



## blybrook PE

@SaltySteve, I hereby change my vote to @tj_PE for stirring the pot yet failing to vote yesterday.


----------



## User1

blybrook PE said:


> @SaltySteve, I hereby change my vote to @tj_PE for stirring the pot yet failing to vote yesterday.


rude. i explained the trafficccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccc


----------



## User1

also? no pot was stirred. nobody that i was suspicious of got dedded!


----------



## JayKay PE

Fuck. Well, I’m still doing this on my phone, so I’m going to change my vote

@SaltySteve, I change my vote to @tj_PE because I don’t think they’re a npc and I can’t go back in this thread easily to count votes on my phone? Unless I missed that tj is also an npc? As well? These rules are confusing.


----------



## SaltySteve PE

3 - @tj_PE - Audi, Bly, JK

1 - @Audi driver, P.E. - Cheby

1 - @LyceeFruit PE (*T*) - bly,

5 - @JayKay PE - tj, Square, Jean, Me2, RB


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

@SaltySteve I change my vote to @tj_PE


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

SaltySteve said:


> 2 - @tj_PE - Audi, Bly
> 
> 1 - @Audi driver, P.E. - Cheby
> 
> 2 - @LyceeFruit PE (*T*) - bly, JK
> 
> 5 - @JayKay PE - tj, Square, Jean, Me2, RB


I can't blame Cheb for the vote this round, he knows my next round vote.


----------



## SaltySteve PE

4 - @tj_PE - Audi, Bly, JK, Cheby

0 - @Audi driver, P.E. - 

0 - @LyceeFruit PE (*T*) - 

5 - @JayKay PE - tj, Square, Jean, Me2, RB


----------



## User1

so i suspect that cheb and jaykay are maf

i'm 10000% not maf. I won't hold it against you for voting for me, except audi.


----------



## SaltySteve PE

Everyone please check that I've got your vote right. I hurried back from scuba and I skimmed the past couple pages with chlorine hazed eyes. I'm just glad you guys didn't all switch voted a million times while I was gone.


----------



## User1

where's @MadamPirate PE?


----------



## Roarbark

SaltySteve said:


> Everyone please check that I've got your vote right. I hurried back from scuba and I skimmed the past couple pages with chlorine hazed eyes. I'm just glad you guys didn't all switch voted a million times while I was gone.


Strange chlorinated ocean you've got there in TN.


----------



## User1

SaltySteve said:


> Everyone please check that I've got your vote right. I hurried back from scuba and I skimmed the past couple pages with chlorine hazed eyes. I'm just glad you guys didn't all switch voted a million times while I was gone.


you have bly 2x. he moved his vote from lycee to me


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Roarbark said:


> Strange chlorinated ocean you've got there in TN.


Must be mafia. Seems suspic.


----------



## SaltySteve PE

Roarbark said:


> Strange chlorinated ocean you've got there in TN.


I help teach a class at UTK. I'm working on my instructor certification and it gets me a pretty good discount on trips if I help out.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

tj_PE said:


> so i suspect that cheb and jaykay are maf
> 
> i'm 10000% not maf. I won't hold it against you for voting for me, except audi.


I’m not maf.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

@SaltySteve I vote for..... Fugh I dont know.  Mafia jerks tell.me who you are.


----------



## User1

@chart94 @vhab49_PE?


----------



## MadamPirate PE

tj_PE said:


> where's @MadamPirate PE?


I'm right here! Made dinner and now I'm working again and trying to read back a few pages real quick before voting time is up!


----------



## User1

ChebyshevII PE said:


> I’m not maf.


y you so quickly vote for me after jaykay then? I'm not maf!


----------



## SaltySteve PE

5 min!!!!!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

tj_PE said:


> y you so quickly vote for me after jaykay then? I'm not maf!


Just tryna keep things interesting.


----------



## chart94 PE

I vote for @JayKay PE @SaltySteve


----------



## User1

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Just tryna keep things interesting.


but if you're keeping things interesting by tryna kill a townie that makes you mafffffffffffff dont kill me pls


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

tj_PE said:


> @chart94 @vhab49_PE?


Sorry was travles all.day then had to go.to. National History Day Expo for my 7th grader and niw I'm &lt;not&gt; listening to Dr Ibrahim talk about wind loading per ASCE 7-10 ch 27 . oh and I stopped and had beers before the school thing.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

@SaltySteve I vote for @JayKay PE


----------



## User1

Dr. I is the best


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

My next round vote is cast. The round after: @SaltySteve I cast that vote for... well she looks to be dead this round, NM


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Effing work getting in the way of mafia, jeez.


----------



## User1

i hope she a mafia guys


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

@SaltySteve me vote for @JayKay PE.

Srry @JayKay PE.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

MEtoEE said:


> Well all my books/study material are scattered on the floor in my home office.  I bring a small bookbag to work with stuff I want to look at during the day in my "spare" time lol.


What is spare time?


----------



## SaltySteve PE

4 - @tj_PE - Audi, Bly, JK, Cheby

0 - @Audi driver, P.E. - 

0 - @LyceeFruit PE (*T*) - 

8 - @JayKay PE - tj, Square, Jean, Me2, RB, Chart, Madam, vhab


----------



## SaltySteve PE

TIME!!!!



Audi driver said:


> My next round vote is cast. The round after: @SaltySteve I cast that vote for @JayKay PE.


It doesnt look like she's going to be around to be voted for 2 days from now.


----------



## User1

pls tell us she maf


----------



## User1

or the maf fooled me by targeting metoee bc she did and threw us off the trail


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

SaltySteve said:


> TIME!!!!
> 
> It doesnt look like she's going to be around to be voted for 2 days from now.


I see that and edited my vote.


----------



## User1

IM STRESSING


----------



## SaltySteve PE

@JayKay PE was lynched by the town.

She was.......MAFIA!


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Audi driver said:


> My next round vote is cast. The round after: @SaltySteve I cast that vote for... well she looks to be dead this round, NM


@SaltySteve I cast my vote for the round after for @vhab49_PE.


----------



## User1

YASSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## User1

Audi driver said:


> @SaltySteve I cast my vote for the round after for @vhab49_PE.


but she voted out maf

are you maf?


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

tj_PE said:


> but she voted out maf
> 
> are you maf?


@SaltySteve I change my round after vote to @blybrook PE. @tj_PE you're on my watch list.


----------



## User1

Audi driver said:


> @SaltySteve I change my round after vote to @blybrook PE. @tj_PE you're on my watch list.


you already voted for me! and i voted maf ded!


----------



## SaltySteve PE

Audi driver said:


> @SaltySteve I change my round after vote to @blybrook PE. @tj_PE you're on my watch list.


Wed - Cheby and Thur - Bly. Got it.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

tj_PE said:


> you already voted for me! and i voted maf ded!


you broke my rule from page 369.


----------



## Roarbark

tj_PE said:


> but she voted out maf
> 
> are you maf?


I mean, if I tracked correctly she changed the tally from 7-4 to 8-4 votes, so had no real effect.


----------



## User1

Audi driver said:


> you broke my rule from page 369.


well, i only just now saw this cause you tagged @JayKay PE


----------



## User1

Roarbark said:


> I mean, if I tracked correctly she changed the tally from 7-4 to 8-4 votes, so had no real effect.


tru


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Roarbark said:


> I mean, if I tracked correctly she changed the tally from 7-4 to 8-4 votes, so had no real effect.


Thanks. I will keep that in mind.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

tj_PE said:


> well, i only just now saw this cause you tagged @JayKay PE


Originally it had no tag.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

blybrook PE said:


> @LyceeFruit PE is a townie without voting powers; This is my doing after she continued to derail the thread. She was previously a player until she backed out the day or two before the game was to begin.
> 
> @SaltySteve is scuba diving and won't be back online until after time is called. We have to keep track of the tally ourselves until he returns and gives the results.
> 
> I've gotta change my vote so that I don't waste it tonight on a NPC...


I was out for this whole round, which I thought was gonna start last week and I went skiing for 2 days with no service and didnt wanna be accused as maf. Except it started this week and somehow im still part of it without any powers. So imma die by woodchipper and i cant even try and save mahself


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

JayKay PE said:


> Wait, what does that mean? I didn’t read the last couple pages due to training today/not being on a computer and EB is crap on the phone. Are you protected or something?
> 
> @SaltySteve current vote tally?


Im not real. But now you ded


----------



## chart94 PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> I was out for this whole round, which I thought was gonna start last week and I went skiing for 2 days with no service and didnt wanna be accused as maf. Except it started this week and somehow im still part of it without any powers. So imma die by woodchipper and i cant even try and save mahself


WOODCHIPPER!!!!!


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

chart94 said:


> WOODCHIPPER!!!!!


What's with the woodchipper??


----------



## chart94 PE

Audi driver said:


> What's with the woodchipper??


One of the rounds I modded in my story i had the town perform death by woodchipper. It has grown since then lol


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Wind loads are easy.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

vhab49_PE said:


> Wind loads are easy.


Seems suspish!


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

chart94 said:


> One of the rounds I modded in my story i had the town perform death by woodchipper. It has grown since then lol


Ive died by woodchipper 3 times! @JayKay PE got into a dating game and @MadamPirate PE got into a knitting competition. But I was spared the chipper when @RBHeadge PE mod'd a NIECES theme game


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Audi driver said:


> Seems suspish!


Suspish is the jalapeno chips i had at lunch


----------



## chart94 PE

BEER!!!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

chart94 said:


> BEER!!!


Was yummy.


----------



## chart94 PE

I might have a scotch


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

chart94 said:


> I might have a scotch


solid choice also.


----------



## chart94 PE

vhab49_PE said:


> solid choice also.


Yeah it’s one of those special edition ones from GoT lol


----------



## DLD PE

chart94 said:


> One of the rounds I modded in my story i had the town perform death by woodchipper. It has grown since then lol


Is it 3-phase or single phase?


----------



## chart94 PE

You need 3 phase motor to have enough torque to crush those bones


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

SaltySteve said:


> @JayKay PE was lynched by the town.
> 
> She was.......MAFIA!


Executed


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> It was def @MEtoEE who said I was a redhead


Y'all are trying to make sense of my post. I was intentionally posting a non sequitur to try and be funny.

I.e. "I vote for JayKay because &lt;insert complete random and unrelated reason&gt;."


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> Y'all are trying to make sense of my post. I was intentionally posting a non sequitur to try and be funny.
> 
> I.e. "I vote for JayKay because &lt;insert complete random and unrelated reason&gt;."


----------



## SaltySteve PE

@MEtoEE took a bad tumble down the stairs last night. FORTUNATELY a doctor was  nearby to patch him up while he drank the ale he managed to save during the fall.

@Audi driver, P.E. wasn't so lucky. He spilled  his beer and broke his crown. Which makes me sad cause now all those future round votes I logged mean nothing.


----------



## Orchid PE

Wait... So me and Audi Driver were the first to die? And we didn't even kill each other??


----------



## User1

WAIT

so that means vigilante killed audi? bc maf tried to kill metoee again??


----------



## User1

@MEtoEE what's the dang mafia got against you? geez!


----------



## Orchid PE

tj_PE said:


> @MEtoEE what's the dang mafia got against you? geez!


Why don't _you _tell us what they have against him....


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

What if @MEtoEE is mafia and has been getting @SaltySteve to tell the story as if the dr is saving him?


----------



## Orchid PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> What if @MEtoEE is mafia and has been getting @SaltySteve to tell the story as if the dr is saving him?


Only mafia would try to twist the view to make an innocent townie appear to be mafia......


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Chattaneer PE said:


> Only mafia would try to twist the view to make an innocent townie appear to be mafia......


Not mafia, dude.


----------



## Orchid PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Not mafia, dude.


Yeah. Ok. You're right. You're not mafia.

*winks at townies*


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Chattaneer PE said:


> Yeah. Ok. You're right. You're not mafia.
> 
> *winks at townies*


Whoever’s the cop should investigate me and verify.


----------



## Orchid PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Whoever’s the cop should investigate me and verify.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

SaltySteve said:


> 4 - @tj_PE - Audi, Bly, JK, Cheby
> 
> 8 - @JayKay PE - tj, Square, Jean, Me2, RB, Chart, Madam, vhab


----------



## User1

Chattaneer PE said:


> Why don't _you _tell us what they have against him....


?


----------



## Orchid PE

tj_PE said:


> ?


----------



## Orchid PE

The thread is too quiet.


----------



## DLD PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> What if @MEtoEE is mafia and has been getting @SaltySteve to tell the story as if the dr is saving him?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Chattaneer PE said:


> The thread is too quiet.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

very interesting


----------



## DLD PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> It was def @MEtoEE who said I was a redhead


Sorry I meant to say "auburn".


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

RBHeadge PE said:


>


I hope there aren't over 14 million different outcomes


----------



## Orchid PE

On an unrelated topic, any TN EBers want to plan a get-together on 3/14? It's a Saturday.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Chattaneer PE said:


> On an unrelated topic, any TN EBers want to plan a get-together on 3/14? It's a Saturday.


You gonna get some pi?


----------



## Orchid PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> You gonna get some pi?


Possibly a pizza pi.


----------



## DLD PE

Chattaneer PE said:


> On an unrelated topic, any TN EBers want to plan a get-together on 3/14? It's a Saturday.


Can't.  Saturdays are 8-hour study days for me.  Maybe after the exam?


----------



## Orchid PE

There aren't any pi days after the exam until next year


----------



## User1

Chattaneer PE said:


> View attachment 16232


i really dont tho


----------



## DLD PE

Chattaneer PE said:


> There aren't any pi days after the exam until next year


I'm only good enough for pi day? lol


----------



## User1

MEtoEE said:


> I'm only good enough for pi day? lol


pretty much :dunno:


----------



## DLD PE

tj_PE said:


> i really dont tho


Tell what you DO know then.


----------



## Orchid PE

I mean, it would just be awkward if a bunch of engineers got together on just a random day of the year.


----------



## SaltySteve PE

Chattaneer PE said:


> I mean, it would just be awkward if a bunch of engineers got together on just a random day of the year.


10/23 is Mole day and that's also my birthday so.... I vote Mole day.


----------



## SaltySteve PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> What if @MEtoEE is mafia and has been getting @SaltySteve to tell the story as if the dr is saving him?


10 points if you can get either a UFO sighting or a JFK assassination theory in there.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

I'm dead, and y'know... my votes were cast in advance.


----------



## DLD PE

Chattaneer PE said:


> I mean, it would just be awkward if a bunch of engineers got together on just a random day of the year.


True.  That might even be a misdemeanor.


----------



## DLD PE

SaltySteve said:


> 10 points if you can get either a UFO sighting or a JFK assassination theory in there.
> 
> View attachment 16234


10 points?  I'm still trying to figure out how to earn $1 from AudiDriver.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

MEtoEE said:


> 10 points?  I'm still trying to figure out how to earn $1 from AudiDriver.


Give up. It won't happen.


----------



## blybrook PE

The mafia must really want ME gone if they've tried twice.



Audi driver said:


> I'm dead, and y'know... my votes were cast in advance.


Problem is that they don't count now unless the rules got changed again.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

blybrook PE said:


> The mafia must really want ME gone if they've tried twice.
> 
> ...


Do we know for sure that it was the mafia tried to kill ME2EE and that it was the vigilante who killed Audi?

It could be the other way around, right?


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Probably was the mafia twice, if I had to guess.

...

Someone knows something


----------



## blybrook PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> Do we know for sure that it was the mafia tried to kill ME2EE and that it was the vigilante who killed Audi?
> 
> It could be the other way around, right?


Nope, it's unknown and could be the other way around. Can the doc save the vigilante kill, I don't remember the rule on that. I'm just guessing since ME was targeting the first night.


----------



## DLD PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> Probably was the mafia twice, if I had to guess.
> 
> ...
> 
> Someone knows something


I just think it's funny they wasted two attempts on the same person while losing one of their own.  Be even funnier if they attempted a third time.


----------



## DLD PE




----------



## DLD PE




----------



## DLD PE

Quadruple post.


----------



## blybrook PE

MEtoEE said:


> I just think it's funny they wasted two attempts on the same person while losing one of their own.  Be even funnier if they attempted a third time.


True dat


----------



## RBHeadge PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> I hope there aren't over 14 million different outcomes


Realistically about three dozen but they're all variations on the same end result.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

blybrook PE said:


> The mafia must really want ME gone if they've tried twice.
> 
> Problem is that they don't count now unless the rules got changed again.


I was going to point out that they don't want you gone... then realized you didn't mean ME as in you, but ME as in METOEE (which my brain tries to read as ME TOE-EE.


----------



## DLD PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Realistically about three dozen but they're all variations on the same end result.


Sounds like the Electrical Power PE exam "duplicate" problem.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

vhab49_PE said:


> I was going to point out that they don't want you gone... then realized you didn't mean ME as in you, but ME as in METOEE (which my brain tries to read as ME TOE-EE.


I almost made the same mistake.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

blybrook PE said:


> Nope, it's unknown and could be the other way around. Can the doc save the vigilante kill, I don't remember the rule on that. I'm just guessing since ME was targeting the first night.


As former mod, yes. Doc can save anyone is is night-killed, as long as their vote is in in time and they pick the mafia kill OR the vigilante kill.


----------



## blybrook PE

vhab49_PE said:


> I was going to point out that they don't want you gone... then realized you didn't mean ME as in you, but ME as in METOEE (which my brain tries to read as ME TOE-EE.


Feel free to point it out, I'm still getting used to being vertical today.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

blybrook PE said:


> The mafia must really want ME gone if they've tried twice.
> 
> Problem is that they don't count now unless the rules got changed again.


That's not what I was trying to suggest.


----------



## User1

Chattaneer PE said:


> I mean, it would just be awkward if a bunch of engineers got together on just a random day of the year.


actually doing this in a week and a half js


----------



## User1

blybrook PE said:


> Feel free to point it out, I'm still getting used to being vertical today.


:eyebrows:


----------



## Orchid PE

Audi driver said:


> That's not what I was trying to suggest.


I think you were saying your future votes may have cost you your life now, since a future vote may have been for a mafioso.


----------



## Orchid PE

I went to the dentist for the first time in like 10 years last week. I take generally good care of my teeth (brush twice a day, floss at night, mouth wash twice a day), but now I'm sitting in the waiting room about to get 3 cavities filled (in my teeth). I guess there's not much more I could've done.


----------



## User1

MEtoEE said:


> Tell what you DO know then.


nothing?


----------



## DLD PE

blybrook PE said:


> Feel free to point it out, I'm still getting used to being vertical today.


----------



## DLD PE

Chattaneer PE said:


> I went to the dentist for the first time in like 10 years last week. I take generally good care of my teeth (brush twice a day, floss at night, mouth wash twice a day), but now I'm sitting in the waiting room about to get 3 cavities filled (in my teeth). I guess there's not much more I could've done.


Ugh!  Sorry man.  I hope it all goes well!


----------



## SaltySteve PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> Do we know for sure that it was the mafia tried to kill ME2EE and that it was the vigilante who killed Audi?
> 
> It could be the other way around, right?


No information is released on the night kills regarding their role or the role of their killer. What you do know is that Maf tried to murder @MEtoEE the first night because the Vig doesn't get the opportunity to kill the first night. Second night you don't have any solid facts on who killed who.



blybrook PE said:


> Nope, it's unknown and could be the other way around. Can the doc save the vigilante kill, I don't remember the rule on that. I'm just guessing since ME was targeting the first night.


Doc picks someone to save overnight and that person is saved if an attempt on their life is made by either Vig or Maf.

Has anyone voted yet?


----------



## DLD PE

Can we please get a "remaining players" update, with who was killed and their status (townie, mafia, etc...)?


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Chattaneer PE said:


> I went to the dentist for the first time in like 10 years last week. I take generally good care of my teeth (brush twice a day, floss at night, mouth wash twice a day), but now I'm sitting in the waiting room about to get 3 cavities filled (in my teeth). I guess there's not much more I could've done.


Respectfully, there's a lot more you could have done. You could have gone to the dentist and gotten your teeth cleaned over the last 10 years. Sorry, I don't mean to sound like a dick. I'm just saying....

Good luck with the fillings. I hope everything is painless.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

blybrook PE said:


> Feel free to point it out, I'm still getting used to being vertical today.


Because you normally walk on all fours? But you stand up on 2 feet when fighting or reaching for bee hives?


----------



## SaltySteve PE

MEtoEE said:


> Can we get a "remaining players" update, with who was killed and their status (townie, mafia, etc...)?





(U) - Unknown Role

(M) - Confirmed Mafia

(T) - Confirmed Townie


----------



## DLD PE

Thanks!


----------



## blybrook PE

Chattaneer PE said:


> I think you were saying your future votes may have cost you your life now, since a future vote may have been for a mafioso.


OR he voted for the vigilante! We don't know.



jean15paul_PE said:


> Because you normally walk on all fours? But you stand up on 2 feet when fighting or reaching for bee hives?


Nah, lots on my mind between work and home. This round will not receive a really good effort on my part.


----------



## blybrook PE

SaltySteve said:


> View attachment 16238
> 
> 
> (U) - Unknown Role
> 
> (M) - Confirmed Mafia
> 
> (T) - Confirmed Townie


Wait, I voted in alliance with mafioso, crap!


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

I would like to confirm that I'm a townie. Please update your spreadsheet @SaltySteve


----------



## blybrook PE

And another to get the unrequired triple

Blocked by the townie


----------



## SaltySteve PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> I would like to confirm that I'm a townie. Please update your spreadsheet @SaltySteve


Are you volunteering as sacrifice tonight? Only way I can confirm your identity is for you to be publicly lynched.


----------



## blybrook PE

@SaltySteve, today's vote is towards @vhab49_PE unless information changes. Audi's last vote was for Vhab and now audi is dead


----------



## SaltySteve PE

Current Vote: 

@vhab49_PE - bly


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Well fine then.  @SaltySteve I cast my vote for @blybrook PE, because voted for @tj_PE last round.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> @SaltySteve i vote for @blybrook PE from the mime corner.
> 
> View attachment 16213


^ @SaltySteve I'm repeating this vote for @blybrook PE


----------



## User1

blybrook PE said:


> Nah, lots on my mind between work and home. This round will not receive a really good effort on my part.


hope all is well. digital hugs!


----------



## SaltySteve PE

Current Vote: 

1  @vhab49_PE - bly,

1 @blybrook PE - vhab, lycee


----------



## User1

SaltySteve said:


> Current Vote:
> 
> 1  @vhab49_PE - bly,
> 
> 2 @blybrook PE - vhab, lycee


but doesn't lycees vote not count?


----------



## DLD PE

tj_PE said:


> hope all is well. digital hugs!


Yep!  Hope all is well!


----------



## SaltySteve PE

I knew this was going to happen... Fixed


----------



## DLD PE

tj_PE said:


> but doesn't lycees vote not count?


Yes but in reactance.  Our votes count like (100 + i0) in kVA

Her votes are counted as:  (0 + j1000) kVAR


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

MEtoEE said:


> Yes but in reactance.  Our votes count like (100 + i0) in kVA
> 
> Her votes are counted as:  (0 + j1000) kVAR


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Chattaneer PE said:


> I think you were saying your future votes may have cost you your life now, since a future vote may have been for a mafioso.


That's not exactly what I was trying to suggest either. But it is closer at least.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

I'm about to go to my end-of-year performance review. Wish me luck.

I hope the amount of time I've spent playing mafia doesn't come up. LOL
(edit: joking of course. I am careful to work and record my time correctly)


----------



## DLD PE

RBHeadge PE said:


>


----------



## Orchid PE

This must be how the weeknd feels. I can't feel my face.


----------



## DLD PE

Chattaneer PE said:


> This must be how the weeknd feels. I can't feel my face.


Get plenty of rest so you can help answer more practice exam questions!


----------



## chart94 PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> View attachment 16240


Still needed though


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

My early exit from this game aligns well with my desire to play this game. Couple that with the fact it will be days before anyone knows whether I was mafia and who killed me, and you get one very happy camper here.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> I'm about to go to my end-of-year performance review. Wish me luck.
> 
> I hope the amount of time I've spent playing mafia doesn't come up. LOL
> (edit: joking of course. I am careful to work and record my time correctly)


I'm still employed


----------



## User1

@RBHeadge PE do you have any thoughts pls


----------



## DLD PE

Audi driver said:


> My early exit from this game aligns well with my desire to play this game. Couple that with the fact it will be days before anyone knows whether I was mafia and who killed me, and you get one very happy camper here.


Or you could just tell us and get this damn thing over with.  The quicker you do that, the quicker you can play again!


----------



## DLD PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> I'm still employed


Congrats!



jean15paul_PE said:


> I'm about to go to my end-of-year performance review. Wish me luck.
> 
> I hope the amount of time I've spent playing mafia doesn't come up. LOL
> (edit: joking of course. I am careful to work and record my time correctly)


I'm glad I don't have to fill out a time sheet.


----------



## DLD PE

tj_PE said:


> @RBHeadge PE do you have any thoughts pls


He told me you ask too many questions.


----------



## User1

@RBHeadge PE are you mafia?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

tj_PE said:


> @RBHeadge PE are you mafia?


No



tj_PE said:


> @RBHeadge PE do you have any thoughts pls


It's between two players for me. Ask me again soon.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

I'm about to leave work, pickup my son, fix dinner, etc, etc.

Let me do this before I forget.

@SaltySteve I vote for @blybrook PE because....  .... I can't think of anything. :dunno:


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

MEtoEE said:


> Or you could just tell us and get this damn thing over with.  The quicker you do that, the quicker you can play again!


That is disallowed.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Guys, don't be like me and try to put 5k rows of excel data into word. It doesn't go well.


----------



## User1

MadamPirate PE said:


> Guys, don't be like me and try to put 5k rows of excel data into word. It doesn't go well.


ugh i have crashed my computer 3x today and all i'm doing is small spreadsheet and word stuff for a huge ass report


----------



## User1

INCLUDING TABLES INTO WORD


----------



## User1

RBHeadge PE said:


> No
> 
> It's between two players for me. Ask me again soon.


is it soon yet


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

@SaltySteve I vote @Roarbark for now.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

tj_PE said:


> huge ass report


Would that be a huge-ass report or a huge ass-report?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

tj_PE said:


> is it soon yet


@SaltySteve I vote for @blybrook PE


----------



## DLD PE

@SaltySteve i vote for @blybrook PE


----------



## User1

@SaltySteve can we have a vote count when you have a moment pls


----------



## User1

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> Would that be a huge-ass report or a huge ass-report?


what about a huge-ass ass-report


----------



## Roarbark

@SaltySteve I vote for @blybrook PE as well.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

@SaltySteve I change my vote to @blybrook PE


----------



## SaltySteve PE

Current Vote: 

1  @vhab49_PE - bly,

6 @blybrook PE - vhab, jean, cheby, RB, Me2, Roar

Dayum, the hive mind is firing again tonight.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

SaltySteve said:


> Current Vote:
> 
> 1  @vhab49_PE - bly,
> 
> 6 @blybrook PE - vhab, jean, cheby, RB, Me2, Roar
> 
> Dayum, the hive mind is firing again tonight.


6.5 votes for @blybrook PE!!


----------



## User1

@SaltySteve imma vote for @blybrook PE too! 

fingers crossed it's a mafioso bear


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Anyone seen @NikR_PE or @Will.I.Am PE lately?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

RBHeadge PE said:


> Anyone seen @NikR_PE or @Will.I.Am PE lately?


@NikR_PE is obviously alive, as he keeps passing my step count in the Fitbit work week challenge.


----------



## blybrook PE

@SaltySteve, I change my vote to @blybrook PE

 might as well join the group if ima getting lynched.


----------



## SaltySteve PE

Current Vote: 

0  @vhab49_PE - 

8 @blybrook PE - vhab, jean, cheby, RB, Me2, Roar, TJ, bly


----------



## SaltySteve PE

5 minutes


----------



## SaltySteve PE

Time.

That's the most anticlimactic vote ever.

Bly was a townie.


----------



## SaltySteve PE

Bly was straight Mafia!!! Quad post!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

balls

Woot!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Redacted.


----------



## blybrook PE

SaltySteve said:


> Time.
> 
> That's the most anticlimactic vote ever.
> 
> Bly was a townie.


At least i went out in style


----------



## DLD PE

To be fair, that's the best thing he's written this round.


----------



## SaltySteve PE

MEtoEE said:


> To be fair, that's the best thing he's written this round.


You didn't like the fell down and broke his crown rhyme!! I thought that was so clever since I was talking about spilling beer and crown is a liquor.


----------



## DLD PE

SaltySteve said:


> You didn't like the fell down and broke his crown rhyme!! I thought that was so clever since I was talking about spilling beer and crown is a liquor.


Ok 2nd best lol. You know I'm messin


----------



## DLD PE

@SaltySteve please update us on who's left among the mafia.


----------



## DLD PE

SaltySteve said:


> You didn't like the fell down and broke his crown rhyme!! I thought that was so clever since I was talking about spilling beer and crown is a liquor.


There's nuthin funny 'bout spillin Crown, man.


----------



## SaltySteve PE

MEtoEE said:


> @SaltySteve please update us on who's left among the mafia.


Remaining Players. At least one of them are mafia. I'd start at the top and work your way down just to make sure you don't miss anyone.

@MEtoEE

@ChebyshevII PE

@MadamPirate PE

@tj_PE

@Roarbark

@RBHeadge PE

@vhab49_PE

@NikR_PE

@chart94

@squaretaper LIT AF PE

@jean15paul_PE


----------



## DLD PE

I tried lol.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

FAAAAAACK time zones are hard


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Don’t ask what I was doing, I think it may just be too nerdy


----------



## DLD PE

MadamPirate PE said:


> Don’t ask what I was doing, I think it may just be too nerdy


Now you have to tell us.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

MEtoEE said:


> Now you have to tell us.


I was cross stitching with the new app I downloaded on my new tablet and it made me have a happy brain because it calculates the percent completion.


----------



## Roarbark

SaltySteve said:


> View attachment 16242
> 
> 
> Bly was straight Mafia!!! Quad post!


Get out of here with your doubletalk! And stop playing with my emotions!


----------



## DLD PE

I thought only mafia members cross-stitch.


----------



## Roarbark

The last remaining mafia is



Spoiler



jk, i don't know either....


----------



## DLD PE

Roarbark said:


> The last remaining mafia is
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> jk, i don't know either....


----------



## DLD PE

@Roarbark j/k.  Take a bow.  I peeked lol.


----------



## SaltySteve PE

Roarbark said:


> The last remaining mafia is
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> jk, i don't know either....


For real, can you dumb this down for me and tell me exactly how to do this... Pretty please.


----------



## blybrook PE

Thanks to @SaltySteve for putting all the mafia members into the round.


----------



## blybrook PE

Instead of using “&lt;“ symbols, you use “[“


----------



## blybrook PE

Triple from the grave?


----------



## User1

soooo

who gonna be dedded tonight?


----------



## User1

and bc im slow, bly was maf yes?


----------



## User1

i totally came back thinking there was still time to vote so i could change if necessary lol woops


----------



## blybrook PE

tj_PE said:


> soooo
> 
> who gonna be dedded tonight?


Last I checked, your name was in the lead in the discussion. Hope the doc saves ya...


----------



## User1

blybrook PE said:


> [Last I checked, your name was in the lead in the discussion. Hope the doc saves ya.../]


DOC - ITS A TRAP ! Don't Save me!!!


----------



## Roarbark

SaltySteve said:


> For real, can you dumb this down for me and tell me exactly how to do this... Pretty please.


I wasn't sure it was work... glad it did. 

[ spoiler] hidden text [ /spoiler] 

Without ze superfluous spaces.


----------



## blybrook PE

tj_PE said:


> DOC - ITS A TRAP ! Don't Save me!!!


Thats a risk they’re gonna have to take!


----------



## DLD PE

tj_PE said:


> soooo
> 
> who gonna be dedded tonight?


Has anyone ever been triple-revived?


----------



## blybrook PE

MEtoEE said:


> Has anyone ever been triple-revived?


Theres a first for everything. Just like getting drawn for mafia back to back.


----------



## DLD PE

tj_PE said:


> i totally came back thinking there was still time to vote so i could change if necessary lol woops


mmm....drugs are bad....m'kay?

(Psssst.....h 'ere)


----------



## DLD PE

I just accidentally went to the very first post where @ChebyshevII PE was trying to generate interest in an EB mafia game lol.


----------



## NikR_PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Anyone seen @NikR_PE or @Will.I.Am PE lately?






ChebyshevII PE said:


> @NikR_PE is obviously alive, as he keeps passing my step count in the Fitbit work week challenge.


Thanks for checking. I am barely alive. Son is sick, so have been busy with that and work.

But looks like we are not doing so well ridding the mafia. Hopefully the vigilante kill was a mafia.


----------



## User1

NikR_PE said:


> Thanks for checking. I am barely alive. Son is sick, so have been busy with that and work.
> 
> But looks like we are not doing so well ridding the mafia. Hopefully the vigilante kill was a mafia.


how are we not doing well killing the mafia when we've killed two????


----------



## Roarbark

NikR_PE said:


> Thanks for checking. I am barely alive. Son is sick, so have been busy with that and work.
> 
> But looks like we are not doing so well ridding the mafia. Hopefully the vigilante kill was a mafia.


Salty Steve trolled us with one announce, but we've gotten 2 mafia and 1 townie with lynches so far. Doc has protected 2 victims. We doin aight.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Roarbark said:


> Salty Steve trolled us with one announce, but we've gotten 2 mafia and 1 townie with lynches so far. Doc has protected 2 victims. We doin aight.


Aight?  I said We doin aight to my son the other day and his response was, Mom, stop trying to be cool.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

vhab49_PE said:


> Aight?  I said We doin aight to my son the other day and his response was, Mom, stop trying to be cool.


I think he’s just jealous because his mom is cooler than him.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

MEtoEE said:


> I just accidentally went to the very first post where @ChebyshevII PE was trying to generate interest in an EB mafia game lol.


Are you not interested?


----------



## SaltySteve PE

Spoiler



Spam Spam Spam


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

SaltySteve said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Test....I swear I tried it that way and couldn't get it to work.





Spoiler



This ain’t the spam thread


----------



## SaltySteve PE

Last night the mafia put a hit out on @RBHeadge PE



Spoiler



....unfortunately for him the Doctor had a date that night so he bled out and his dried out and disfigured fish body was found later the next morning.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

RIP Fish Guy


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

LyceeFruit PE said:


> RIP Fish Guy


So if he is the fish guy, and he’s sleeping with the fishes...does that mean he’s technically still alive?


----------



## NikR_PE

tj_PE said:


> how are we not doing well killing the mafia when we've killed two????






Roarbark said:


> Salty Steve trolled us with one announce, but we've gotten 2 mafia and 1 townie with lynches so far. Doc has protected 2 victims. We doin aight.


I really have not read the posts. My bad. I know JK was one. Who was the 2nd maf? And true, i totally uncredited the night saves. You can tell, I am not paying attention this week.

I went back to see. I think, i just ignored that post as it was a pic.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NikR_PE said:


> Who was the 2nd maf?


@blybrook PE


----------



## LyceeFruit PE




----------



## Orchid PE

Roarbark said:


> Salty Steve trolled us with one announce, but we've gotten 2 mafia and 1 townie with lynches so far. Doc has protected 2 victims. We doin aight.


I'm still not happy about how things turned out.


----------



## Orchid PE

But still....


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

@SaltySteve I vote @jean15paul_PE


----------



## DLD PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Are you not interested?


?

Of course!  I'm playing aren't I? lol

When you started this whole thing 394 pages ago I didn't even know it existed.  I think I first heard of it when I was hanging out in the WTTS and SPAM threads in December waiting for the Oct '19 results


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

MEtoEE said:


> ?
> 
> Of course!  I'm playing aren't I? lol
> 
> When you started this whole thing 394 pages ago I didn't even know it existed.  I think I first heard of it when I was hanging out in the WTTS and SPAM threads in December waiting for the Oct '19 results


Lol, I was trying to make a play on, “are you not amused.” Obviously didn’t work


----------



## DLD PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> View attachment 16244


Hands down best meme this round!


----------



## DLD PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Lol, I was trying to make a play on, “are you not amused.” Obviously didn’t work


Oops my bad.  That went over my head.  How about: 

"ARE YOU NOT ENTERTAINED!?"


----------



## Orchid PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Lol, I was trying to make a play on, “are you not amused.” Obviously didn’t work


That's what I hear in my head every time I read "Are you not...."


----------



## SaltySteve PE

Current Vote:

1 @jean15paul_PE - Cheby


----------



## DLD PE

Chattaneer PE said:


> I'm still not happy about how things turned out.


Not happy?  We killed 2 mafia in three days.  Not happy because we didn't get a clean sweep?

Or not happy because of the toothache?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Chattaneer PE said:


> That's what I hear in my head every time I read "Are you not...."


Gimme a break. I’ve been on the grave shift for the last few days now. I’m bound to be a little woozy.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

[acxidental double post]


----------



## DLD PE

SaltySteve said:


> Last night the mafia put a hit out on @RBHeadge PE
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ....unfortunately for him the Doctor had a date that night so he bled out and his dried out and disfigured fish body was found later the next morning.


and @RBHeadge was a.....regular townie? Not regular townie?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

[Intentional triple post]

[DANGIT]


----------



## DLD PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Gimme a break. I’ve been on the grave shift for the last few days now. I’m bound to be a little woozy.


I'm like that every time I try to make a base change or solve for the zero sequence component.


----------



## Orchid PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Chattaneer PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's what I hear in my head every time I read "Are you not...."
> 
> 
> 
> Gimme a break. I’ve been on the grave shift for the last few days now. I’m bound to be a little woozy.
Click to expand...

But I was being serious...


----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Chattaneer PE said:


> But I was being serious...


And case in point, you did not say “That’s NOT what I hear...”.

I need to go to bed.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Sorry @SaltySteve, I change my vote to @tj_PE


----------



## SaltySteve PE

MEtoEE said:


> and @RBHeadge was a.....regular townie? Not regular townie?


You don't get the role of night kills.

Current Vote:

0 @jean15paul_PE - 

1 @tj_PE - Cheby


----------



## User1

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Sorry @SaltySteve, I change my vote to @tj_PE


wtf why

i'm a townie so you must be maf


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

tj_PE said:


> wtf why
> 
> i'm a townie so you must be maf


Nope, definitely not. And I have witnesses. More than I could say about you.


----------



## User1

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Nope, definitely not. And I have witnesses. More than you can say...


k well you're voting wrong then


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

tj_PE said:


> k well you're voting wrong then


Leave it to a west-sider to tell an east-sider that they’re voting wrong...


----------



## User1

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Leave it to a west-sider to tell an east-sider that they’re voting wrong...


except it's not a matter of opinion if you're not mafia, because you're voting out a townie

i've got deadlines so do what you gotta do. i'll circle back later to see if you've come to your senses


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> @SaltySteve I vote @jean15paul_PE


Wait... What? ... Why?



ChebyshevII PE said:


> Sorry @SaltySteve, I change my vote to @tj_PE


Ah, that's better.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

I'm going to be busy until the afternoon. Check back later


----------



## Orchid PE

tj_PE said:


> k well you're voting wrong then


What sort of evidence do you have to back up your statements?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> RIP Fish Guy


I think I'm going to do Fish Guy February. I'll change my username Fish Guy PE for the month.

But I'm debating if I should change my avatar back to the animated tesseract?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

RBHeadge PE said:


> I think I'm going to do Fish Guy February. I'll change my username Fish Guy PE for the month.
> 
> But I'm debating if I should change my avatar back to the animated tesseract?


Tesseract PE?


----------



## Orchid PE

It would be a shame if someone created a burner account and used RBHeadge PE as their username.


----------



## blybrook PE

Chattaneer PE said:


> It would be a shame if someone created a burner account and used RBHeadge PE as their username.


Spoken like a true ghost


----------



## blybrook PE

Ok, this was sent to me by a friend further North:


----------



## blybrook PE

And a third post for good measure!

Edit: Top :bananalama:


----------



## blybrook PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Gimme a break. I’ve been on the grave shift for the last few days now. I’m bound to be a little woozy.


----------



## DLD PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> I think I'm going to do Fish Guy February. I'll change my username Fish Guy PE for the month.
> 
> But I'm debating if I should change my avatar back to the animated tesseract?


I like your current one.  However, I would like to know the meaning/story behind @tj_PE's.  That's funny!


----------



## blybrook PE

MEtoEE said:


> I like your current one.  However, I would like to know the meaning/story behind @tj_PE's.  That's funny!


I remember the story behind it, it's good. IIRC CSB was involved.


----------



## User1

Chattaneer PE said:


> What sort of evidence do you have to back up your statements?


not sure why you're ganging up on me but I have no evidence except my word. I never got a PM and I think I initiated the vote for jaykay? 

cop please investigate me so these people will stop randomly accusing me with no EVIDENCE that i am not a townie thx


----------



## User1

MEtoEE said:


> I like your current one.  However, I would like to know the meaning/story behind @tj_PE's.  That's funny!


so there's a thing people do on planes

window seats will stand up immediately 

i am one of those people sometimes

when you're tall

and you have boobs

there's potential for boob-heading. 

@csb illustrated this fantastic event


----------



## User1

@SaltySteve I vote for @vhab49_PE until further notice


----------



## Roarbark

SaltySteve said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Spam Spam Spam


Count's off. I see at least 6 slabs of spam there, not 3.



Chattaneer PE said:


> It would be a shame if someone created a burner account and used RBHeadge PE as their username.


Armed and ready for possession?


----------



## Roarbark

tj_PE said:


> so there's a thing people do on planes
> window seats will stand up immediately
> i am one of those people sometimes
> when you're tall
> and you have boobs
> there's potential for boob-heading.
> @csb illustrated this fantastic event


I always assumed it was a child's drawing xD


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

tj_PE said:


> @SaltySteve I vote for @vhab49_PE until further notice


I am not mafia.  This is a wasted vote. But I do have a mini-exam I need to focus on, so if yall want to kill me ded, I guess that is ok too.


----------



## SaltySteve PE

Current Vote:

0 @jean15paul_PE - 

1 @tj_PE - Cheby

1 @vhab49_PE - tj


----------



## Orchid PE

Spoiler



We know the gender of the baby!


----------



## blybrook PE

tj_PE said:


> not sure why you're ganging up on me but I have no evidence except my word. I never got a PM and I think I initiated the vote for jaykay?
> 
> cop please investigate me so these people will stop randomly accusing me with no EVIDENCE that i am not a townie thx





Spoiler



 You agreed to vote for

@JayKay PE in the mafia PM as a sacrifice to save yourself for the end game!


@vhab49_PE was the one that wanted to vote for @MEtoEE the second time after our first attempt failed.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

blybrook PE said:


> Ok, this was sent to me by a friend further North:
> 
> View attachment 16252


Being from the Gulf Coast... I have no idea what any of these words mean.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

tj_PE said:


> so there's a thing people do on planes
> 
> window seats will stand up immediately
> 
> i am one of those people sometimes
> 
> when you're tall
> 
> and you have boobs
> 
> there's potential for boob-heading.
> 
> @csb illustrated this fantastic event


Cancel all votes for @tj_PE. She wins immunity for 1 day with that story.

So are you the head-er or the head-ee?

I also thought it was a kids drawing, but I also couldn't help but to focus on the boobs, so I felt dirty.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

obligatory triple post


----------



## DLD PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> Cancel all votes for @tj_PE. She wins immunity for 1 day with that story.
> 
> So are you the head-er or the head-ee?
> 
> I also thought it was a kids drawing, but I also couldn't help but to focus on the boobs, so I felt dirty.


Stop thinking with your little head.  Tj is still suspect.

Also don't trust anything a mafia member says, dead or alive.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

MEtoEE said:


> Stop thinking with your little head.  Tj is still suspect.
> 
> Also don't trust anything a mafia member says, dead or alive.


Oh she's absolutely still suspect. I didn't intend to imply that she wasn't. She can be suspect/mafia and I still enjoy her (evil) story.


----------



## blybrook PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> Being from the Gulf Coast... I have no idea what any of these words mean.


Means tourism is open for business in Alaska!


----------



## blybrook PE

MEtoEE said:


> Also don't trust anything a mafia member says, dead or alive.


Guess that means if I continue to claim the mafia members, or ID the cop, no one will believe me. I can have some fun with this.


----------



## DLD PE

blybrook PE said:


> Guess that means if I continue to claim the mafia members, or ID the cop, no one will believe me. I can have some fun with this.


Guess that means we can have fun going after the last mafia member.


----------



## DLD PE

@SaltySteve I vote for @MadamPirate PE


----------



## SaltySteve PE

Current Vote:

0 @jean15paul_PE - 

1 @tj_PE - Cheby

1 @vhab49_PE - tj

1 - @MadamPirate PE - Me2

I'm off to scuba. Play nice until I get back.


----------



## DLD PE

@MadamPirate PE

*GAME OVER*


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

@SaltySteve I vote @MadamPirate PE


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

oh is that what we're doing? ok
@SaltySteve I vote for @MadamPirate PE


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

jean15paul_PE said:


> oh is that what we're doing? ok
> @SaltySteve I vote for @MadamPirate PE


----------



## RBHeadge PE

@SaltySteve my ghost votes for @MadamPirate PE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

@SaltySteve I vote for @MadamPirate PE because spray and pray.


----------



## Roarbark

Everyone seems to know what they're doing..., including the ghosts of Mafayette.


----------



## blybrook PE

@SaltySteve, I also vote for @MadamPirate PE to be with the "in" crowd


----------



## blybrook PE

Roarbark said:


> Everyone seems to know what they're doing..., including the ghosts of Mafayette.


Congrats on passing the 1k mark!


----------



## blybrook PE

MEtoEE said:


> Guess that means we can have fun going after the last mafia member.


Just like @jean15paul_PE investigated you the first day


----------



## DLD PE

blybrook PE said:


> Just like @jean15paul_PE investigated you the first day


NAH!


----------



## chart94 PE

I vote for @MadamPirate PE @SaltySteve


----------



## Roarbark

@SaltySteve I vote for @MadamPirate PE


----------



## User1

sorry @vhab49_PE i didn't know who to vote for. looks like you're safe anyway


----------



## SaltySteve PE

Current vote:

0 @jean15paul_PE - 

0 @tj_PE - 

1 @vhab49_PE - tj

8 - @MadamPirate PE - Me2, cheb, jean, fish guy, square, chart, roar

I think that's going to be a wrap... So my question is this, how the hell did yall come to bly being mafia? I want behind the scenes details cause the townie team killed it this time.


----------



## User1

does that count as the damn evidence these itches wanted from me? lol


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

SaltySteve said:


> So my question is this, how the hell did yall come to bly being mafia? I want behind the scenes details cause the townie team killed it this time.


In my case:


----------



## MadamPirate PE

I see how you guys are. I go down with a migraine and I get voted off the island. *sniffle*


----------



## Roarbark

In Roarbark's case: 






Unless there's another Mafia.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Roarbark said:


> In Roarbark's case:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unless there's another Mafia.


I like how we had exactly the same idea.


----------



## Roarbark

ChebyshevII PE said:


> I like how we had exactly the same idea.


We didn't. I just stole your idea because I liked it, and you didn't copyright it fast enough.


----------



## blybrook PE

MEtoEE said:


> NAH!
> 
> View attachment 16256


Yeah, you were the cop this round. You reached out early in the game and let me know that I was in confirmed townie but you had investigated @jean15paul_PE. That came back as confirmed. You likely investigated me on day two but due to the scuba trip by our mod; you may not have gotten the results until day three. These were shared with others and the target was on my back.


----------



## chart94 PE

blybrook PE said:


> Yeah, you were the cop this round. You reached out early in the game and let me know that I was in confirmed townie but you had investigated @jean15paul_PE. That came back as confirmed. You likely investigated me on day two but due to the scuba trip by our mod; you may not have gotten the results until day three. These were shared with others and the target was on my back.


Basically by bly knowing ME was cop, I took a stab and saved ME by chance. Learned this the next day and thought if bly is mafia, they would go after ME again. Turns out they did. Pretty much sealed it.


----------



## blybrook PE

chart94 said:


> Basically by bly knowing ME was cop, I took a stab and saved ME by chance. Learned this the next day and thought if bly is mafia, they would go after ME again. Turns out they did. Pretty much sealed it.


Night two I gave the fellow mafia members pre approval on whomever they voted for before signing out for the night. So that was just dumb luck


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

SaltySteve said:


> Current vote:
> 
> 0 @jean15paul_PE -
> 
> 0 @tj_PE -
> 
> 1 @vhab49_PE - tj
> 
> 8 - @MadamPirate PE - Me2, cheb, jean, fish guy, square, chart, roar
> 
> I think that's going to be a wrap... So my question is this, how the hell did yall come to bly being mafia? I want behind the scenes details cause the townie team killed it this time.


I really only voted for not because bly voted for me.


----------



## DLD PE

MadamPirate PE said:


> I see how you guys are. I go down with a migraine and I get voted off the island. *sniffle*


I'll buy you a taco.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

MEtoEE said:


> I'll buy you a taco.


You're getting an extra gory death next time I mod.


----------



## DLD PE

chart94 said:


> Basically by bly knowing ME was cop, I took a stab and saved ME by chance. Learned this the next day and thought if bly is mafia, they would go after ME again. Turns out they did. Pretty much sealed it.


You were the big playmaker sir!  Twice!  Still can't believe my luck.  

I also lucked out a bunch during my investigations.  No skills here, just luck and great teammates.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Who was the vig?


----------



## DLD PE

MadamPirate PE said:


> You're getting an extra gory death next time I mod.


No taco for you then.


----------



## blybrook PE

MadamPirate PE said:


> You're getting an extra gory death next time I mod.


I can see it now: electrocuted before falling into a woodchopper with the discharge chute aimed into a vat of acid.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

MadamPirate PE said:


> Who was the vig?


Meeeee


----------



## DLD PE

MadamPirate PE said:


> Who was the vig?


Cheby.

Day 1:  I investigated jean15paul.

Day 2:  Investigated JayKay, got a bit lucky there.

Day 3: Investigated Cheby.  He revealed himself to our townie group as the vig.  Got lucky there too.

Day 4:  We still had 4-5 non-confirmed townies to choose from.  tj_PE was prime suspect, but she swore on her plants and 2 cat's lives she was a townie.  Then when Bly tried to throw her under the bus with his comments, I decided to investigate someone else.  I rolled the dice and Madam Pirate came up.  

Like I said, we were super lucky.


----------



## DLD PE

blybrook PE said:


> I can see it now: electrocuted before falling into a woodchopper with the discharge chute aimed into a vat of acid.


It was great fun being the cop, but I may sit out the next round (too many targets on my back now) lol.


----------



## User1

MEtoEE said:


> Cheby.
> 
> Day 1:  I investigated jean15paul.
> 
> Day 2:  Investigated JayKay, got a bit lucky there.
> 
> Day 3: Investigated Cheby.  He revealed himself to our townie group as the vig.  Got lucky there too.
> 
> Day 4:  We still had 4-5 non-confirmed townies to choose from.  tj_PE was prime suspect, but she swore on her plants and 2 cat's lives she was a townie.  Then when Bly tried to throw her under the bus with his comments, I decided to investigate someone else.  I rolled the dice and Madam Pirate came up.
> 
> Like I said, we were super lucky.


can i ask why i was prime suspect? lolll


----------



## User1

was it because i messaged you? and asked you your role? Lmao


----------



## DLD PE

tj_PE said:


> was it because i messaged you? and asked you your role? Lmao


BINGO! lol

The first day, I created a private "Townie" group for confirmed (by Salty or by investigation) townies.  You PMd me and asked if I was mafia, but the subject line was "What's your role?"  I'm thinking, "How would she know I had a 'role' unless Bly is mafia and now he thinks (knows) I'm the cop?"  It just snowballed from there and you were always the prime suspect.


----------



## User1

lolll

well, i phrased it like that bc you had been in the pmsssssssssssssss. i'll go back to not messaging anyoneeeee


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

tj_PE said:


> lolll
> 
> well, i phrased it like that bc you had been in the pmsssssssssssssss. i'll go back to not messaging anyoneeeee


Sorry, teej. I totally didn’t know what to make of your reaction.


----------



## DLD PE

tj_PE said:


> lolll
> 
> well, i phrased it like that bc you had been in the pmsssssssssssssss. i'll go back to not messaging anyoneeeee


ha ha!

Well I had been the PMs with my townie group, and also with other PE students.  Lycee can vouch for me there lol.

Sometimes at work, I minimize my Eng Boards screen so I don't log off and I might stay in EB PMs, the public screen, or the EE Power screen for hours at a time.  

It wasn't that you messaged me, but you kind of had a hostile/defensive tone when I asked back, "What's YOUR role?" It seemed uncharacteristic of you and since I told the others in the group, and they had no suspects, you became the top target until we found out otherwise.

You were going to be voted off today (I didn't buy the plant/cat story at first). 

@tj_PE you said (today):  "I swear on my plants and 2 cats' lives I'm not mafia."  

Kind of a bold, desperate statement and I never thought as a cop I would get that out of someone, and I started to believe you, but then I thought, "What if her cats are dead?"  Didn't want to even think to ask you on that.  My sister has a beautiful cat and I know what it's like to bury a pet.  

Well I was going to ask if your cats were still alive, but I'm not a big enough jerk for that.  But BlyBrook started throwing you under the bus and that seemed suspicious, so I investigated MadamPirate and that was the end of that lol.


----------



## DLD PE

Man, I was also waiting to die the first day so I could call out several people as "cop-killer" for the next couple weeks.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

chart94 said:


> Basically by bly knowing ME was cop, I took a stab and saved ME by chance. Learned this the next day and thought if bly is mafia, they would go after ME again. Turns out they did. Pretty much sealed it.


How did you know that Bly knew that MEtoEE was the cop?

You were definitely the MVP this round by saving the cop on the first night - and thereafter. That move skewed the balance towards the town in so many ways:

It created a trusted connection between the cop and doctor, thus making a shield for the cop for the rest of the round.

It outed Bly as mafia, since he was the only non-cleared person MEtoEE told about his role.

It allowed another townie (fish guy) to reach out to a known townie and provide advice wrt compartmentalizing PMs and game strategy - thus making another semi-trusted townie.

By the next morning, the town had a pretty secure voting block to overcome any mafia alliance AND a lead on who was mafia.

The next three investigations were definitely fortuitous, but it was those moves for the first night basically solidified the town win.


----------



## User1

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Sorry, teej. I totally didn’t know what to make of your reaction.


it's ok! it's not personal. I just thought I'd been playing the same as usual and wanted to know why everyone was all of a sudden accusing me when it wasn't meeeeeeeeeeeea


----------



## User1

MEtoEE said:


> ha ha!
> 
> Well I had been the PMs with my townie group, and also with other PE students.  Lycee can vouch for me there lol.
> 
> Sometimes at work, I minimize my Eng Boards screen so I don't log off and I might stay in EB PMs, the public screen, or the EE Power screen for hours at a time.
> 
> It wasn't that you messaged me, but you kind of had a hostile/defensive tone when I asked back, "What's YOUR role?" It seemed uncharacteristic of you and since I told the others in the group, and they had no suspects, you became the top target until we found out otherwise.
> 
> You were going to be voted off today (I didn't buy the plant/cat story at first).
> 
> @tj_PE you said (today):  "I swear on my plants and 2 cats' lives I'm not mafia."
> 
> Kind of a bold, desperate statement and I never thought as a cop I would get that out of someone, and I started to believe you, but then I thought, "What if her cats are dead?"  Didn't want to even think to ask you on that.  My sister has a beautiful cat and I know what it's like to bury a pet.
> 
> Well I was going to ask if your cats were still alive, but I'm not a big enough jerk for that.  But BlyBrook started throwing you under the bus and that seemed suspicious, so I investigated MadamPirate and that was the end of that lol.


i appreciate you not wanting to be a jerk! your turn around of the same question with no response made me more suspicious. if people don't tell me straight up they're not maf then i struggle believing that they aren't until other stuff comes into play


----------



## User1

PS my cats are very much alive and super cute


----------



## DLD PE

tj_PE said:


> it's ok! it's not personal. I just thought I'd been playing the same as usual and wanted to know why everyone was all of a sudden accusing me when it wasn't meeeeeeeeeeeea


I may not have played enough know this was your usual behavior.  I just mentioned your comments a couple of times and I guess it got into everyone's head and snowballed into you being the prime suspect , so no, you didn't do anything unusual.

However, I now see how my mouth got me in trouble the first couple of times I played.


----------



## DLD PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> How did you know that Bly knew that MEtoEE was the cop?
> 
> You were definitely the MVP this round by saving the cop on the first night - and thereafter. That move skewed the balance towards the town in so many ways:
> 
> It created a trusted connection between the cop and doctor, thus making a shield for the cop for the rest of the round.
> 
> It outed Bly as mafia, since he was the only non-cleared person MEtoEE told about his role.
> 
> It allowed another townie (fish guy) to reach out to a known townie and provide advice wrt compartmentalizing PMs and game strategy - thus making another semi-trusted townie.
> 
> By the next morning, the town had a pretty secure voting block to overcome any mafia alliance AND a lead on who was mafia.
> 
> The next three investigations were definitely fortuitous, but it was those moves for the first night basically solidified the town win.


I'll let @chart94 answer, but pretty sure his save on the first night was a guess on his part, (1 out of 3 right Chart?).  I didn't reveal my cop status to him until the second day, Tuesday 6pm EST, when no one else claimed to be the doctor.  I told Chart then @blybrook PEwas the only non-confirmed townie who knew.  At the same time I lucked out and investigated @JayKay PE.  That was pretty much the end of it since Bly was already halfway out (guilty by knowing too much).

Yes, @RBHeadge PE was a great source of advice!  A couple more lucky investigations just sped up the end game.


----------



## Orchid PE

So, I think I can mod next round. There won't be any fancy story line (though I have some good ideas for a star trek theme), but I do want to introduce a different character instead of the vigilante if we have enough players. I have a slow-ish week coming up.


----------



## DLD PE

I agree on the vigilante.  It's a strange role and I still don't quite understand the point of the character. 

Does anyone know how often the town wins vs mafia? I know last round was a fluke, but I think something should be done to give the mafia more ammo.  

I will have limited time to play from here on out. Boss is out of town next week and I've got multiple practice exams to work on.  Just a heads up so my quietness doesn't make me suspicious!


----------



## Orchid PE

MEtoEE said:


> I know last round was a fluke, but I think something should be done to give the mafia more ammo.


I have an idea I want to try.


----------



## SaltySteve PE

I'm in for next round!


----------



## Orchid PE

MEtoEE said:


> Just a heads up so my quietness doesn't make me suspicious!


So this means you'll play!



SaltySteve said:


> I'm in for next round!


I'll get the spreadsheet ready.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

@Will.I.Am PE where be ye?


----------



## Orchid PE

Someone want to forward me the role templates?


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Chattaneer PE said:


> Someone want to forward me the role templates?


Fish Guy?


----------



## DLD PE

Yes I'm in.


----------



## Orchid PE

Current players: @MEtoEE, @SaltySteve


----------



## SaltySteve PE

Chattaneer PE said:


> Someone want to forward me the role templates?






LyceeFruit PE said:


> Fish Guy?


Sent


----------



## Orchid PE

SaltySteve said:


> Sent


Thanks a bunch.

Now we need players!


----------



## SaltySteve PE

Chattaneer PE said:


> Current players: @MEtoEE, @SaltySteve


GBO!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

@Chattaneer PE in


----------



## DLD PE

Chattaneer PE said:


> So, I think I can mod next round. There won't be any fancy story line (though I have some good ideas for a star trek theme), but I do want to introduce a different character instead of the vigilante if we have enough players. I have a slow-ish week coming up.


Shields Up!

I want to be "Q".

@JayKay PE can be Guinan.

Engage!  Sit back and watch.  lol


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

I'm in


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Chattaneer PE said:


> So, I think I can mod next round. There won't be any fancy story line (though I have some good ideas for a star trek theme), but I do want to introduce a different character instead of the vigilante if we have enough players. I have a slow-ish week coming up.


I would be very very hesitant to add a new role. Game balance is pretty easy to screw up. There are some known alternate roles, but they're pretty complicated, require a larger group of players,  or are juat there for flavor.

It took us three rounds to get the vig about right.

I think we would need another larger group, like the 18 we had in December to get really creative with the roles.



MEtoEE said:


> I agree on the vigilante.  It's a strange role and I still don't quite understand the point of the character.
> 
> Does anyone know how often the town wins vs mafia? I know last round was a fluke, but I think something should be done to give the mafia more ammo.


The vig is a wild card role. It can be powerful if the town uses it right, but it can add a lot of uncertainty to the game. In three rounds, the vig has only nightkilled townies, never a mafiosa, despite the vig being a townie!

Under basic rules,  the mafia will win 50% of the time when they have approximately sqrt(players). We've tended to play with an undersized mafia when we have less than 11 players, but that was mostly out of necessity to keep the game going more than a couple days. Generally speaking for us, I think the mafia win rate is just about par with expectations.

The times when the town, or the mafia, had a super quick win is either becuase someone(s) goofed up, or just dumb luck. The latter is always part of any game.

If you want to tilt things towards the mafia, you only need to add a single mafia member. BUT be prepared for a really fast game.


----------



## DLD PE

I just feel like the mafia hardly ever wins, but that's just a feeling.  I have no data to support that.

I still don't mind changing the vig role and/or adding one mafia player to see what happens.  I remember when we had that large group it was quite fun!

Obviously in a Star Trek themed game @RBHeadge PE would be Data.


----------



## Orchid PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> I would be very very hesitant to add a new role. Game balance is pretty easy to screw up. There are some known alternate roles, but they're pretty complicated, require a larger group of players,  or are juat there for flavor.


I understand.


----------



## Orchid PE

Unrelated: Since we found out the baby's gender yesterday, everyone in the family was asking us to reveal the gender. So, I created 5 puzzles/questions for them to solve. All the answers then have to be combined to calculate a number that corresponds to the gender. I thought it was going to be easy, but they've been working on it for about an hour and nobody has solved all the questions.


----------



## blybrook PE

I'm in for the next round. Hopefully I don't get randomized as mafia _again_.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

blybrook PE said:


> I'm in for the next round. Hopefully I don't get randomized as mafia _again_.


Right there with ya...


----------



## JayKay PE

MEtoEE said:


> I remember when we had that large group it was quite fun!


...for the players.  Not for the mod.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

MEtoEE said:


> I still don't mind changing the vig role and/or adding one mafia player to see what happens.


ehhh, having 3 mafia with 9 players pretty much results in a mafia win by the third day. Tweaking the vig would also speed up the game.



MEtoEE said:


> I remember when we had that large group it was quite fun!


I really liked the massive game we had in December. Lots of opportunities to use critical thinking. But it was a lot of work and kinda stressful. We all needed a break after that one!



MEtoEE said:


> Obviously in a Star Trek themed game @RBHeadge PE would be Data.


...more like Garek.



Chattaneer PE said:


> Unrelated: Since we found out the baby's gender yesterday, everyone in the family was asking us to reveal the gender. So, I created 5 puzzles/questions for them to solve. All the answers then have to be combined to calculate a number that corresponds to the gender. I thought it was going to be easy, but they've been working on it for about an hour and nobody has solved all the questions.


Maybe you should cut back on the number of questions requiring non-standard analysis? 

side question: do you like escape rooms?


----------



## DLD PE

Chattaneer PE said:


> Unrelated: Since we found out the baby's gender yesterday, everyone in the family was asking us to reveal the gender. So, I created 5 puzzles/questions for them to solve. All the answers then have to be combined to calculate a number that corresponds to the gender. I thought it was going to be easy, but they've been working on it for about an hour and nobody has solved all the questions.


Congratulations!

How many are in your family?  Maybe you should create a "gender reveal" mafia game.  The losers have to wait a week to know the gender.

We didn't do anything like that.  We saw all those gender-reveal party things, decided it was too much trouble, so after we found out, we just went to Chik-Fil-A for lunch, took photos of the ultrasound and just texted everyone lol.


----------



## DLD PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Maybe you should cut back on the number of questions requiring non-standard analysis?
> 
> side question: do you like escape rooms?


If @JayKay PE is playing, I'm gonna need my own escape room.

Same if @tj_PE, @MadamPirate PE, @LyceeFruit PE....ok I'm going to need my own escape room regardless.


----------



## Orchid PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> side question: do you like escape rooms?


I would say I'm somewhat of a seasoned vet when it comes to escape rooms.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Chattaneer PE said:


> I would say I'm somewhat of a seasoned vet when it comes to escape rooms.


I'm 39/40, and have a really good team

_And that one room wasn't reset properly._


----------



## Orchid PE

MEtoEE said:


> How many are in your family?


I sent it to just my parents and two sisters. They're both married, so we would have a very small game. My wife just outright told her family which was no fun. 

I thought some of the questions were easy.


How much does 1470lb weigh if it is hard as a rock?

If (x+25)/(x-113)=47, solve for x.

Moscovium is a radioactive chemical element, and is _positively_ amazing! This number determines its position.

If Anders heats water up to this temperature, it starts to boil!

Then one more regarding family information.


----------



## Orchid PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> I'm 39/40, and have a really good team
> 
> _And that one room wasn't reset properly._


lol

My older team was the group I went through school with. We had 4 EEs, 1 CPA, and 1 RN. We were on fire! But now I've moved and have no more group.


----------



## Orchid PE

I think I've only failed once, but I wasn't with the main group. It was a completely different group of people and there were 12 of us (for a room designed for 8-10 people).

We were on track to beat the record, but on the LAST puzzle someone locked us out of the safe for 10 minutes.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Also I’m on day shift again. I feel like crap.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Chattaneer PE said:


> I sent it to just my parents and two sisters. They're both married, so we would have a very small game. My wife just outright told her family which was no fun.
> 
> I thought some of the questions were easy.
> 
> 
> How much does 1470lb weigh if it is hard as a rock?
> 
> If (x+25)/(x-113)=47, solve for x.
> 
> Moscovium is a radioactive chemical element, and is _positively_ amazing! This number determines its position.
> 
> If Anders heats water up to this temperature, it starts to boil!
> 
> Then one more regarding family information.



668.18 kg

116

115? Row 7, Col 15?

373 K

42?





Chattaneer PE said:


> lol
> 
> My older team was the group I went through school with. We had 4 EEs, 1 CPA, and 1 RN. We were on fire! But now I've moved and have no more group.


a nukee, a chemist, 1 math tutor, 1 special ed science teacher, and a nanny

We have a larger group that adds 2 EEs, 2 teachers, and 2 chemists to the mix - or some of those sub in for the prime group depending on location.



Chattaneer PE said:


> I think I've only failed once, but I wasn't with the main group. It was a completely different group of people and there were 12 of us (for a room designed for 8-10 people).
> 
> We were on track to beat the record, but on the LAST puzzle someone locked us out of the safe for 10 minutes.


Don't you hate that?!

Our issue is that they locked the clues to open two locks, behind a safe that was 3 and 4 steps passed those two locks. Basically the things that had to be opened one step before exiting the room. When the staff person realized it after time concluded, she was like "oops, so do you want to leave good feedback for us?"


----------



## SaltySteve PE

Chattaneer PE said:


> How much does 1470lb weigh if it is hard as a rock?


231.48 stone?


----------



## Orchid PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> 668.18 kg
> 
> 116
> 
> 115? Row 7, Col 15?
> 
> 373 K
> 
> 42?


So what made you think kg and kelvin? 42 Was close, but was 98.



RBHeadge PE said:


> Don't you hate that?!


Yeah. At least I took it better than others that day.



RBHeadge PE said:


> Our issue is that they locked the clues to open two locks, behind a safe that was 3 and 4 steps passed those two locks. Basically the things that had to be opened one step before exiting the room. When the staff person realized it after time concluded, she was like "oops, so do you want to leave good feedback for us?"


That's not fun. I'd trade them a free round for a good review.


----------



## Orchid PE

SaltySteve said:


> 231.48 stone?


I'm interested to know how you calculate stone in your part of the state...


----------



## User1

MEtoEE said:


> If @JayKay PE is playing, I'm gonna need my own escape room.
> 
> Same if @tj_PE, @MadamPirate PE, @LyceeFruit PE....ok I'm going to need my own escape room regardless.


U scared bro? Lolll


----------



## User1

I'll play again next week should be 1000000x less terrible and I didn't lie, so my cats are still safe.


----------



## DLD PE

SaltySteve said:


> 231.48 stone?


1470 lb weighs 1470 lbs lol


----------



## SaltySteve PE

Chattaneer PE said:


> I'm interested to know how you calculate stone in your part of the state...





shit...I just saw the original question was in lbs not kg.


----------



## DLD PE

tj_PE said:


> U scared bro? Lolll


Yeah normally I would be, but.....


----------



## DLD PE

SaltySteve said:


> View attachment 16265
> 
> 
> shit...I just saw the original question was in lbs not kg.


The PE exam does s*** like that to us.


----------



## SaltySteve PE

105 - I

116 -T

115 - S

100 - D????

ASCII to printable characters gets me to "it's D" which is how you made the baby, not the babies gender.


----------



## leggo PE

What's going on around these parts?


----------



## SaltySteve PE

Pop math quiz! You have 10 minutes. GO


----------



## DLD PE

leggo PE said:


> What's going on around these parts?


Right now, looks like we're in-between rounds and gathering players for the next one.  Welcome back!


----------



## DLD PE

SaltySteve said:


> Pop math quiz! You have 10 minutes. GO


95

96

97


----------



## chart94 PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> How did you know that Bly knew that MEtoEE was the cop?
> 
> You were definitely the MVP this round by saving the cop on the first night - and thereafter. That move skewed the balance towards the town in so many ways:
> 
> It created a trusted connection between the cop and doctor, thus making a shield for the cop for the rest of the round.
> 
> It outed Bly as mafia, since he was the only non-cleared person MEtoEE told about his role.
> 
> It allowed another townie (fish guy) to reach out to a known townie and provide advice wrt compartmentalizing PMs and game strategy - thus making another semi-trusted townie.
> 
> By the next morning, the town had a pretty secure voting block to overcome any mafia alliance AND a lead on who was mafia.
> 
> The next three investigations were definitely fortuitous, but it was those moves for the first night basically solidified the town win.


After the first night save, I reached out to ME. He indicated the only person he told that he was the cop (besides me after saving him) was Bly, so that made it clear that Bly was mafia since they went after the cop first night.


----------



## Orchid PE

SaltySteve said:


> 105 - I
> 
> 116 -T
> 
> 115 - S
> 
> 100 - D????
> 
> ASCII to printable characters gets me to "it's D" which is how you made the baby, not the babies gender.


LOL Gotta get that vitamin D.

So the first revision did spell out itsaboy, but I figured nobody in my family knows what ascii is except maybe my dad, but they'd never figure that out.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Chattaneer PE said:


> So what made you think kg and kelvin?


I was going for a quick joke, to intentionally pick a correct answer that was wrong. I almost went for the super absurd stone and rankine.


----------



## chart94 PE

MEtoEE said:


> I'll let @chart94 answer, but pretty sure his save on the first night was a guess on his part, (1 out of 3 right Chart?).  I didn't reveal my cop status to him until the second day, Tuesday 6pm EST, when no one else claimed to be the doctor.  I told Chart then @blybrook PEwas the only non-confirmed townie who knew.  At the same time I lucked out and investigated @JayKay PE.  That was pretty much the end of it since Bly was already halfway out (guilty by knowing too much).
> 
> Yes, @RBHeadge PE was a great source of advice!  A couple more lucky investigations just sped up the end game.


Yup pretty much nailed it on the head there! 1/3 chances on who to save the first night. and got lucky from there.


----------



## Orchid PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> I was going for a quick joke, to intentionally pick a correct answer that was wrong. I almost went for the super absurd stone and rankine.


Ok. Because I assumed you would've been able to get stone and Celsius fairly quick.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

OBE


----------



## Orchid PE

I'm thinking I need to put a complex and lengthy series of questions and problems together. Like an escape room, but virtual.


----------



## SaltySteve PE

Chattaneer PE said:


> I'm thinking I need to put a complex and lengthy series of questions and problems together. Like an escape room, but virtual.


I've got a couple practice PE exams that I do that with in my spare time already....


----------



## blybrook PE

Just the 10k response in this thread


----------



## Orchid PE

SaltySteve said:


> I've got a couple practice PE exams that I do that with in my spare time already....


Ah, but in this scenario they feed into each other. So if you get question #1 wrong, you're hosed.


----------



## SaltySteve PE

Chattaneer PE said:


> LOL Gotta get that vitamin D.
> 
> So the first revision did spell out itsaboy, but I figured nobody in my family knows what ascii is except maybe my dad, but they'd never figure that out.


You have no idea how pumped I was to set "its" when I started looking up the ascii. Then it all came crashing down with the "d". Glad to know that I was on the right trail at least.


----------



## Orchid PE

SaltySteve said:


> You have no idea how pumped I was to set "its" when I started looking up the ascii. Then it all came crashing down with the "d"


The office comes to mind.

OOOOHHH DDDDDDDDD


----------



## User1

WAIT WHY DID METOEE TELL BLY HE WAS THE COP AND NOT ME! WTFFFFF


----------



## MadamPirate PE

tj_PE said:


> WAIT WHY DID METOEE TELL BLY HE WAS THE COP AND NOT ME! WTFFFFF


Because some combination of you, me or @JayKay PE does him a murder each round?


----------



## DLD PE

Chattaneer PE said:


> I'm thinking I need to put a complex and lengthy series of questions and problems together. Like an escape room, but virtual.


Just write a complex lengthy question, and two questions later ask the exact same thing.  They won't escape that.


----------



## Orchid PE

MEtoEE said:


> Just write a complex lengthy question, and two questions later ask the exact same thing.  They won't escape that.


HAHAHHAHA


----------



## Orchid PE

I might just change things up a bit and *bold* a few of the words!


----------



## DLD PE

Chattaneer PE said:


> Ah, but in this scenario they feed into each other. So if you get question #1 wrong, you're hosed.


Sounds like Circuits 101 in college.


----------



## Orchid PE

What is the distance from the Earth to the Moon in light years?

...

What is the *distance*_ _from the Earth to the Moon in *light years*?


----------



## Orchid PE

Chattaneer PE said:


> What is the distance from the Earth to the Moon in light years?
> 
> ...
> 
> What is the *distance*_ _from the Earth to the Moon in *light years*?


You might think these questions are the same. However, they are.


----------



## DLD PE

tj_PE said:


> WAIT WHY DID METOEE TELL BLY HE WAS THE COP AND NOT ME! WTFFFFF


I will next time if you stand up while sitting next to me on a plane....


----------



## Orchid PE

MEtoEE said:


> I will next time if you stand up while sitting next to me on a plane....


I'd pay good money just to sit in the middle seat.


----------



## DLD PE

tj_PE said:


> WAIT WHY DID METOEE TELL BLY HE WAS THE COP AND NOT ME! WTFFFFF






MadamPirate PE said:


> Because some combination of you, me or @JayKay PE does him a murder each round?


Well at the time, Chatt, BlyBrook and JayKay all voted for me.  I told Chatt to try to get him off my back.  Panicking, I wasn't sure if that would be enough, so I gambled and told Bly, told both of them I had investigated jean15 (which was true), so they could ask each other and my story was watertight.  

I didn't tell JayKay because she couldn't stand being my friend for one minute before casting her vote against me, so I decided to leave her alone lol.

@tj_PE After the first day I was only going to reveal my cop status to confirmed townies


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Chattaneer PE said:


> Moscovium is a radioactive chemical element, and is _positively_ amazing! This number determines its position.


I'm assuming that you mean its position in the periodic table? But you didn't say that. So I don't know what the answer to this question is.


----------



## User1

MEtoEE said:


> Well at the time, Chatt, BlyBrook and JayKay all voted for me.  I told Chatt to try to get him off my back.  Panicking, I wasn't sure if that would be enough, so I gambled and told Bly, told both of them I had investigated jean15 (which was true), so they could ask each other and my story was watertight.
> 
> I didn't tell JayKay because she couldn't stand being my friend for one minute before casting her vote against me, so I decided to leave her alone lol.
> 
> @tj_PE After the first day I was only going to reveal my cop status to confirmed townies


I confirmed myself as a townie idk why you didn't believe me lololol


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

tj_PE said:


> I confirmed myself as a townie idk why you didn't believe me lololol


I confirmed myself as a townie and you stil tried to vote for me!


----------



## DLD PE

tj_PE said:


> I confirmed myself as a townie idk why you didn't believe me lololol


@tj_PE yesterday around lunch time you said:

"i'm legit a townie. swear on all my plants and my 2 cat's lives."

If you had said that Monday instead of yesterday we could have avoided this whole back and forth.


----------



## DLD PE

This past round, @JayKay PE declared her friendship with me, and it lasted an entire hour.

It was like seeing the ocean for the very first time.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

I dunno if I said, but I’m in for Mafia this round.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I’m in too!


----------



## Orchid PE

Right now we have:

@MEtoEE, @SaltySteve, @ChebyshevII PE, @jean15paul_PE, @blybrook PE, @tj_PE, and @MadamPirate PE.

We need more if we're going to use a special role _and_ even play a game this week.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

I'm very busy again this week but I'm in.


----------



## SaltySteve PE

@Audi driver, P.E., @Roarbark, @vhab, @NikR_PE, @chart94, @squaretaper LIT AF PE, @JayKay PE

Any of you guys have free time this week?


----------



## DLD PE

Might could ask Lycee and/or TxJenna, but maybe they said they couldn't play, not sure.


----------



## txjennah PE

I'm busy but available to play this week.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

@Will.I.Am PE ?


----------



## NikR_PE

SaltySteve said:


> @Audi driver, P.E., @Roarbark, @vhab, @NikR_PE, @chart94, @squaretaper LIT AF PE, @JayKay PE
> 
> Any of you guys have free time this week?






Chattaneer PE said:


> Right now we have:
> 
> @MEtoEE, @SaltySteve, @ChebyshevII PE, @jean15paul_PE, @blybrook PE, @tj_PE, and @MadamPirate PE.
> 
> We need more if we're going to use a special role _and_ even play a game this week.


I too am busy but I am in.


----------



## JayKay PE

I'm down.


----------



## Orchid PE

Sweet. I have 11 total now. I'll get roles together and send em out around 12. If anyone else wants to play, I can fit you in.


----------



## User1

Chattaneer PE said:


> I can fit you in.


----------



## Orchid PE

@vhab49_PE Want to play?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Chattaneer PE said:


> Sweet. I have 11 total now. I'll get roles together and send em out around 12. If anyone else wants to play, I can fit you in.


There are a few west coasters and the like on the list of potential players. You might want to wait until 3 eastern to hear from them before you send out roles and instructions.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> There are a few west coasters and the like on the list of potential players. You might want to wait until 3 eastern to hear from them before you send out roles and instructions.


Don't forget Haweewee!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Chattaneer PE said:


> @vhab49_PE Want to play?


I gotta sit this one out, stuff about every night this week.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

MadamPirate PE said:


> Don't forget Haweewee!


I was including Alaska and Hawai'i as West Coasters. @Roarbark usually doesn't long on here until about 2 eastern.


----------



## User1

vhab49_PE said:


> I gotta sit this one out, stuff about every night this week.


Mafia stuff? SUSPISH


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

tj_PE said:


> Mafia stuff? SUSPISH


Or, orchestra concerts (is that REALLY a viola in the case?), caucasing, studying.  Mini-Exam did not go well yesterday.  Did not go well at all.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

SaltySteve said:


> @Audi driver, P.E., @Roarbark, @vhab, @NikR_PE, @chart94, @squaretaper LIT AF PE, @JayKay PE
> 
> Any of you guys have free time this week?


For what?


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> I was including Alaska and Hawai'i as West Coasters. @Roarbark usually doesn't long on here until about 2 eastern.


I'm pretty sure @Roarbark is just a slacker lol


----------



## Orchid PE

Audi driver said:


> For what?


Mafia.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Chattaneer PE said:


> Mafia.


Meh, probably. And if I play, you'll be the first I vote for.


----------



## Orchid PE

Audi driver said:


> Meh, probably.


That's 12 players. Things just got real.


----------



## DLD PE

I usually only last a day or two, so even though I have a super busy week I should have time...unless I'm the cop again, which means I'll need an extra day to snuff all you mafia members out, but that's only if I get SuperDoc, aka @chart94 again.

Oh nevermind.  If @JayKay PE is playing I will only last a couple of hours.


----------



## JayKay PE

Audi driver said:


> For what?


I'm moving this weekend and heard you had a truck and manual labor I could use


----------



## RBHeadge PE

JayKay PE said:


> I'm moving this weekend and heard you had a truck and manual labor I could use


You're moving again? I thought you liked your place?


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

JayKay PE said:


> I'm moving this weekend and heard you had a truck and manual labor I could use


You bet. $250 per hour.


----------



## JayKay PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> You're moving again? I thought you liked your place?


----------



## JayKay PE

Audi driver said:


> You bet. $250 per hour.


I'm not getting you pizza.  Or a six-pack.


----------



## JayKay PE

TRRRRRRRRIPLE POST


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

JayKay PE said:


> I'm not getting you pizza.  Or a six-pack.


Oh well the rate is $300 per hour then.


----------



## Orchid PE

Audi driver said:


> Oh well the rate is $300 per hour then.


Shoot. That's more expensive than your escort services.


----------



## JayKay PE

Chattaneer PE said:


> Shoot. That's more expensive than your escort services.


*feverishly checks the thread for @Audi driver, P.E. escort service rates*


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

JayKay PE said:


> *feverishly checks the thread for @Audi driver, P.E. escort service rates*


I can't sell something that priceless.


----------



## Orchid PE

Y'all, I'm pretty stoked for this upcoming round.

There are going to be a few additional roles, so please read the instructions closely and if you have any questions feel free to ask!

With 12 players, 7 of you are going to have a non-vanilla role. There are going to be more moving parts than usual, but you're all engineers so I know you can handle it!


----------



## Orchid PE

Audi driver said:


> Meh, probably. And if I play, you'll be the first I vote for.


Sorry, buddy. You'll have to vote for me first next round.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Chattaneer PE said:


> Sorry, buddy. You'll have to vote for me first next round.


Why?


----------



## JayKay PE

Chattaneer PE said:


> There are going to be more moving parts than usual, but you're all engineers so I know you can handle it!


Debatable.  Highly.


----------



## Orchid PE

Audi driver said:


> Why?


I'm modding.

I guess I could allow voting the mod off.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Chattaneer PE said:


> I'm modding.
> 
> I guess I could allow voting the mod off.


Oh.


----------



## SaltySteve PE

Chattaneer PE said:


> Y'all, I'm pretty stoked for this upcoming round.
> 
> There are going to be a few additional roles, so please read the instructions closely and if you have any questions feel free to ask!
> 
> With 12 players, 7 of you are going to have a non-vanilla role. There are going to be more moving parts than usual, but you're all engineers so I know you can handle it!


----------



## NikR_PE

Chattaneer PE said:


> Y'all, I'm pretty stoked for this upcoming round.
> 
> There are going to be a few additional roles, so please read the instructions closely and if you have any questions feel free to ask!
> 
> With 12 players, 7 of you are going to have a non-vanilla role. There are going to be more moving parts than usual, but you're all engineers so I know you can handle it!


I will probably still be a regular townie.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NikR_PE said:


> I will probably still be a regular townie.


I’ll prolly be maf again...statistically


----------



## NikR_PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> I’ll prolly be maf again...statistically


@Chattaneer PE I vote for @ChebyshevII PE


----------



## User1

i'll prob be a reg townie too. i've not been anything special except maf once and i hated it pls dont do it to me ever again thanks byeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

NikR_PE said:


> I will probably still be a regular townie.


I wouldn't want to be anything but. Additional roles is a bad idea, IMO.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NikR_PE said:


> @Chattaneer PE I vote for @ChebyshevII PE


Dude! Not maf!


----------



## Orchid PE

We're all at the mercy of the random generator .


----------



## NikR_PE

Audi driver said:


> I wouldn't want to be anything but. Additional roles is a bad idea, IMO.


True. Townie if def less stress. But being a cop or doc (or whatever @Chattaneer PE cooks up) could be fun as a change.


----------



## NikR_PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Dude! Not maf!


How do you know? Even the mod doesn't know at this time.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

I'm out.


----------



## Orchid PE

Aight so back down to 11 players, so no additional special roles at this time.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NikR_PE said:


> How do you know? Even the mod doesn't know at this time.


Innocent until proven guilty, I say.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

tj_PE said:


> i'll prob be a reg townie too. i've not been anything special except maf once and i hated it pls dont do it to me ever again thanks byeeeeeeeeeeeeee


You were a hysterical NPC once!


----------



## Orchid PE

@chart94 @squaretaper LIT AF PE @Roarbark

If we get back to 12+ players I'll throw in the additional roles.


----------



## blybrook PE




----------



## User1




----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

I was hoping @Audi driver, P.E. would get the role as Town Escort; he knows all the dirt, but can only reveal it if investigated by the cop.

I just made that up, don't make that a role.


----------



## User1

jean15paul_PE said:


> I was hoping @Audi driver, P.E. would get the role as Town Escort; he knows all the dirt, but can only reveal it if investigated by the cop.
> 
> I just made that up, don't make that a role.


but then does the escort have a pimp that they are only ever allowed to vote for their pimp to be ded so they can be free


----------



## Orchid PE

blybrook PE said:


>


You're so close to breaking the 1k rep mark.


----------



## JayKay PE

Chattaneer PE said:


> You're so close to breaking the 1k rep mark.


*goes through and likes some of @blybrook PE's post so they break 1k rep*


----------



## Orchid PE

JayKay PE said:


> *goes through and likes some of @blybrook PE's post so they break 1k rep*


He needs 1 more!


----------



## Roarbark

RBHeadge PE said:


> I was including Alaska and Hawai'i as West Coasters. @Roarbark usually doesn't long on here until about 2 eastern.


  Right on schedule. I'll play. Stop tracking me.



LyceeFruit PE said:


> I'm pretty sure @Roarbark is just a slacker lol


No comment.


----------



## Orchid PE

I don't want to put any pressure on @Roarbark to get us to 12 players.

However........................

Edit: Alright!


----------



## Orchid PE

Nothing like generating roles for the 4th time.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

*crosses fingers* town drunk town drunk town drunk town drunk town drunk town drunk


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

but the version of town drunk where you know stuff, but can't speak


----------



## JayKay PE

Chattaneer PE said:


> He needs 1 more!


They're sitting pretty at exactly 1,000 rep right now.

A bear deserves to have four-digits of rep.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

tj_PE said:


>


Oh.... Because this is page 404 of the thread.


----------



## Orchid PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> but the version of town drunk where you know stuff, but can't speak


I just had an idea.

.esrever ni kaeps ylno nac knurd nwot ehT


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

I think you'd have to come up with a new town drunk code every game. And the townies have to learn to decipher.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

@Chattaneer PE
I'm excited to see these new role. But don't ruin the game ok.

If you do, we'll just call this round, non-canon


----------



## Orchid PE

Er vpi;f fp yjsy/


----------



## Orchid PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> @Chattaneer PE
> I'm excited to see these new role. But don't ruin the game ok.
> 
> If you do we'll just call this round, non-canon


So I should probably remove the Thanos role.


----------



## blybrook PE

Roarbark said:


> Right on schedule. I'll play. Stop tracking me.
> 
> No comment.


It's island time, not everyone understands


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Chattaneer PE said:


> So I should probably remove the Thanos role.


In the recent movies, something about Thanos's face reminds me of Bruce Willis


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> In the recent movies, something about Thanos's face reminds me of Bruce Willis


I guess it's not just me...

https://www.google.com/search?q=Thanos+bruce+willis&amp;rlz=1C1GCEA_enUS866US866&amp;sxsrf=ACYBGNRyycE3ydhgutAjzwB9tux35tSx3A:1580758029718&amp;source=lnms&amp;tbm=isch&amp;sa=X&amp;ved=2ahUKEwjJ5tjGjrbnAhUQVN8KHeEmAmsQ_AUoAXoECA0QAw&amp;biw=1223&amp;bih=868


----------



## DLD PE

NikR_PE said:


> True. Townie if def less stress. But being a cop or doc (or whatever @Chattaneer PE cooks up) could be fun as a change.


The most fun you can ever have on this game is being a cop with a bullet-proof vest and a pair of lucky dice.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

hey ill play.

just so @Chattaneer PE has to figure out the roles AGAIN.


----------



## Orchid PE

[SIZE=10.5pt]There are townsfolk (townies), Mafia members, and a Serial Killer. Townsfolk are going to try to eliminate the Mafia with extreme prejudice before the Mafia eliminates them. The Serial Killer will attempt to eliminate _everyone_. The game ends when either all of the Mafia and the Serial Killer are eliminated (town wins), or there are fewer townsfolk than Mafia members (Mafia wins), or the Serial Killer is the only remaining player (Serial Killer wins).[/SIZE][SIZE=10.5pt] The game ends when either all of the Mafia *and* the Serial Killer are eliminated (town wins), or there are fewer townsfolk than Mafia members (Mafia wins), or the Serial Killer is the only remaining player (Serial Killer wins).[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10.5pt]The Mafia members are going to privately tell me who they would like to eliminate during the night. I will reveal to everyone what happened the next morning. Night eliminated players will not have their role revealed.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10.5pt]In addition to regular townsfolk and members of the Mafia, there is a Doctor, a Serial Killer, a Town Tracker, and a Cop. The Doctor can choose someone to “save” during the night; if they choose the same person the Mafia or Serial Killer choose, then that player will escape being eliminated that night. The Tracker may track one player during the night and will discover which player they targeted (if any). The Cop can “investigate” players during the day. The Serial Killer may kill one person during the night. The Doctor, Tracker, and Cop are on the same side as the town. The Serial Killer is self-aligned.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10.5pt]During the day, everybody (Townsfolk and Mafia) will publicly vote for a person to sacrifice; I will eliminate the person with the most votes at the end of the day and reveal what their role was.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10.5pt]The Mafia members know who each other are, but no one knows anyone else’s role except me. I have sent more specific instructions to the members of the Mafia, the Doctor, Serial Killer, and the Cop. If you did not receive a PM from me, then you are regular townsfolk.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10.5pt]You may use this thread to vote and post about the game. Anyone (playing or not playing, eliminated or not) can use this thread to speculate, discuss, accuse, or otherwise participate in the game; just please make sure to follow regular EB forum guidelines.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10.5pt]To vote on a person to eliminate, mention me ( @Chattaneer PE ) in a post on this thread and tell me specifically that 1) you are voting and 2) the username of the person you are voting to eliminate. Please submit your votes by *9:00 pm Eastern Time[/SIZE]* each day; I will count votes after that time as being for the next day.

[SIZE=10.5pt]Your vote only counts if you are playing and not yet eliminated. If there is a tie for most votes, I will pick one of the voted users at random; or have a best 2/3 rock paper scissors match. If there are no votes, I will pick a person at random (i.e. role will not matter) to eliminate; suffice it to say it’s in both groups’ best interest to vote for at least one person.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10.5pt]The first vote will take place tonight on *Monday (Feb 3)[/SIZE]*.

[SIZE=10.5pt]For reference, the players in this round are:[/SIZE]

@MEtoEE

@SaltySteve

@ChebyshevII PE

@jean15paul_PE

@blybrook PE

@tj_PE

@MadamPirate PE

@RBHeadge PE

@txjennah PE

@NikR_PE

@JayKay PE

@Roarbark

@LyceeFruit PE


----------



## Orchid PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> hey ill play.
> 
> just so @Chattaneer PE has to figure out the roles AGAIN.


Done.


----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## User1

I'm already overwhelmed! 

a tracker AND a serial killer? 

@JayKay PE are you mafia?


----------



## User1

@MEtoEE are you mafia?


----------



## User1

@ChebyshevII PE are you mafia?


----------



## DLD PE

tj_PE said:


> @MEtoEE are you mafia?


No.


----------



## User1

MEtoEE said:


> No.


WHAT'S YOUR ROLE

i kid, i kid

unless...i shouldn't?


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Chattaneer PE said:


> [SIZE=10.5pt]In addition to regular townsfolk and members of the *Mafia*, there is a *Doctor*, a *Serial Killer*, a *Town Tracker*, and a *Cop*. The Doctor can choose someone to “save” during the night; if they choose the same person the Mafia or Serial Killer choose, then that player will escape being eliminated that night. The Tracker may track one player during the night and will discover which player they targeted (if any). The Cop can “investigate” players during the day. The Serial Killer may kill one person during the night. The Doctor, Tracker, and Cop are on the same side as the town. The Serial Killer is self-aligned.[/SIZE]
> 
> [SIZE=10.5pt]During the day, everybody (Townsfolk and Mafia) will publicly vote for a person to sacrifice; I will eliminate the person with the most votes at the end of the day and reveal what their role was.[/SIZE]
> 
> [SIZE=10.5pt]The Mafia members know who each other are, but no one knows anyone else’s role except me. I have sent more specific instructions to the members of the *Mafia*, the *Doctor,* *Serial Killer*, and the *Cop*. If you did not receive a PM from me, then you are regular townsfolk.[/SIZE]


So does the tracker not get a message? or is that an oversight?


----------



## Orchid PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> So does the tracker not get a message? or is that an oversight?


Oops. Forgot to type that in.


----------



## JayKay PE

tj_PE said:


> I'm already overwhelmed!
> 
> a tracker AND a serial killer?
> 
> @JayKay PE are you mafia?


THANK GOD, NO.  I got NO PMs, which means I don't have to figure out all these new roles (I am already confused by the tracker and the serial killer positions, like, can they be the same person?  What if the doctor is the serial killer?).

*sips tea and waits to be killed*


----------



## Orchid PE

JayKay PE said:


> THANK GOD, NO.  I got NO PMs, which means I don't have to figure out all these new roles (I am already confused by the tracker and the serial killer positions, like, can they be the same person?  What if the doctor is the serial killer?).
> 
> *sips tea and waits to be killed*


I can clarify: The serial killer and tracker are two independent roles.


----------



## Roarbark

Chattaneer PE said:


> I just had an idea.
> 
> .esrever ni kaeps ylno nac knurd nwot ehT


    If there was a barf reaction...



jean15paul_PE said:


> I think you'd have to come up with a new town drunk code every game. And the townies have to learn to decipher.


Drunk has a letter substitution cipher. Each game the letters change . Would just devolve to some huge nerd (for example, me.) solving it and translating for the drunk. 

And holy crap. I didn't expect the game to start INSTANTLY after I said i'm in. I am not prepared.


----------



## blybrook PE




----------



## DLD PE

JayKay PE said:


> THANK GOD, NO.  I got NO PMs, which means I don't have to figure out all these new roles (I am already confused by the tracker and the serial killer positions, like, can they be the same person?  What if the doctor is the serial killer?).
> 
> *sips tea and waits to be killed*


Are we friends this time?


----------



## blybrook PE

MEtoEE said:


> Are we friends this time?


only until the wrong things is typed, then it's beheading time


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

tj_PE said:


> @ChebyshevII PE are you mafia?


Nope.


----------



## blybrook PE

Alright! the random generator was friendly this time.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Are we sure tha the messages have gone out? 

Myself and few others are already declaring themselves free of messages. So it begs the question is that's all true, or just a coincidence?


----------



## txjennah PE

There's a lot of text that I didn't read because I'm not mafia yayyyy @tj_PE


----------



## blybrook PE

@Chattaneer PE is letting everyone declare freedom from any messages; then use the shock and awe technique to kill us all off in one foul swoop!

It'll be the shortest round with this many players.


----------



## Roarbark

blybrook PE said:


> @Chattaneer PE is letting everyone declare freedom from any messages; then use the shock and awe technique to kill us all off in one foul swoop!
> 
> It'll be the shortest round with this many players.


Plot twist, @Chattaneer PE is the serial killer. (And maybe all the other roles)


----------



## Orchid PE

I would like to point out, I have also not received a message with my role.

I like @Roarbark's idea better. You're all going to die mwahahhahah AHAHHAHAHA!


----------



## SaltySteve PE

Chattaneer PE said:


> I would like to point out, I have also not received a message with my role.


I hereby assign you role of town jester. You may not vote or participate in the game in any manner other than entertaining us with a grand story of death and betrayal or we shall throw rotten fruit at you.


----------



## Orchid PE

SaltySteve said:


> I hereby assign you role of town jester. You may not vote or participate in the game in any manor but you must entertain us all or we shall throw rotten fruit at you.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

SaltySteve said:


> I hereby assign you role of town jester. You may not vote or participate in the game in any manor other than entertaining us with a grand story of death and betrayal or we shall throw rotten fruit at you.
> 
> View attachment 16282


I'd like a manor.

Instead, all I got are manners.


----------



## JayKay PE

MEtoEE said:


> Are we friends this time?


Never.  I'm only friends with users that have animal avatars, ala: @blybrook PE, @Roarbark, @RBHeadge PE, and @txjennah PE


----------



## JayKay PE

SaltySteve said:


> I hereby assign you role of town jester. You may not vote or participate in the game in any manor other than entertaining us with a grand story of death and betrayal or we shall throw rotten fruit at you.


Oddly specific and I'm totally down for it.


----------



## JayKay PE

TRRRRRIPLE POST


----------



## Orchid PE

JayKay PE said:


> Never.  I'm only friends with users that have animal avatars, ala: @blybrook PE, @Roarbark, @RBHeadge PE, and @txjennah PE


Heck, you could've just said this ^^


----------



## Orchid PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> I'd like a manor.
> 
> Instead, all I got are manners.


Ha. Manor jokes.


----------



## JayKay PE

Chattaneer PE said:


> Heck, you could've just said this ^^


*has human avatar, not sure if counts as animal*

I'm watching you...*squintiest of eyes in your direction*


----------



## Orchid PE

JayKay PE said:


> *has human avatar, not sure if counts as animal*
> 
> I'm watching you...*squintiest of eyes in your direction*


I have an itty bitty baby in a onesie strapped to my chest. That's got to count more than an animal.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

JayKay PE said:


> Never.  I'm only friends with users that have animal avatars, ala: @blybrook PE, @Roarbark, @RBHeadge PE, and @txjennah PE


Robot


----------



## Orchid PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Robot


You have no soul.


----------



## Orchid PE

I guess I'll cast the first vote to stir the pot: @Chattaneer PE I vote for @squaretaper LIT AF PE. We all know why.


----------



## JayKay PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Robot


I always thought Megaman was more of a android?  You know, robot made to look human?  I don't think they'd be considered a robot, though the other villains do at times look more robot than android, and others look almost cyborg than robot?

Long story short: not an animal, I ain't friends with you.


----------



## SaltySteve PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> I'd like a manor.
> 
> Instead, all I got are manners.


I never claimed to be good at engrish.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

JayKay PE said:


> Never.  I'm only friends with users that have animal avatars, ala: @blybrook PE, @Roarbark, @RBHeadge PE, and @txjennah PE


That's not an I-beam. It's a tail wagging. Please be my friend.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

I wanted to be town drunk


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

I guess there is no town drunk, so townie is fine.

Maybe I'll be a drunk townie instead


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

quad post


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

JayKay PE said:


> Never.  I'm only friends with users that have animal avatars, ala: @blybrook PE, @Roarbark, @RBHeadge PE, and @txjennah PE


&lt;fixt


----------



## DLD PE

JayKay PE said:


> Never.  I'm only friends with users that have animal avatars, ala: @blybrook PE, @Roarbark, @RBHeadge PE, and @txjennah PE


Ok


----------



## JayKay PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> &lt;fixt


Updated list of people who are obviously townies/who I am friends with:

@blybrook PE, @Roarbark, @RBHeadge PE, @txjennah PE, and @LyceeFruit PE

...and I guess @MEtoEE


----------



## DLD PE

JayKay PE said:


> Updated list of people who are obviously townies/who I am friends with:
> 
> @blybrook PE, @Roarbark, @RBHeadge PE, @txjennah PE, and @LyceeFruit PE


?


----------



## JayKay PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> That's not an I-beam. It's a tail wagging. Please be my friend.


This seems like a lie


----------



## JayKay PE

MEtoEE said:


> ?


Because you didn't note my edit, I take it back:

I am no longer friends with @MEtoEE, please strike from record


----------



## JayKay PE

TRRRRRRIPLE POST


----------



## DLD PE

JayKay PE said:


> Updated list of people who are obviously townies/who I am friends with:
> 
> @blybrook PE, @Roarbark, @RBHeadge PE, @txjennah PE, and @LyceeFruit PE
> 
> ...and I guess @MEtoEE


----------



## JayKay PE

MEtoEE said:


> View attachment 16285


Nope.  Edited again because of your post.

Dead to me.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

JayKay PE said:


> Updated list of people who are obviously townies/who I am friends with:
> 
> @blybrook PE, @Roarbark, @RBHeadge PE, @txjennah PE, and @LyceeFruit PE
> 
> ...and I guess @MEtoEE


also @squaretaper LIT AF PE ?!


----------



## DLD PE

JayKay PE said:


> Nope.  Edited again because of your post.
> 
> Dead to me.


----------



## blybrook PE




----------



## DLD PE

JayKay PE said:


> Updated list of people who are obviously townies/who I am friends with:
> 
> @blybrook PE, @Roarbark, @RBHeadge PE, @txjennah PE, and @LyceeFruit PE
> 
> ...and I guess @MEtoEE


I didn't see it in time.  You should give me more time than that to look at posts.


----------



## Orchid PE

Babies &gt; animals


----------



## JayKay PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> also @squaretaper LIT AF PE ?!


Square has not responded.  I assume the serial killer has already gotten them.

@MEtoEE, gotta go fast!


----------



## SaltySteve PE

Chattaneer PE said:


> Babies &gt; animals


Baby animals &gt;&gt; babies


----------



## JayKay PE

Chattaneer PE said:


> Babies &gt; animals


False.  

Bears &gt; Beets &gt; Battlestar Galatica


----------



## DLD PE

Da Bears!


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

MEtoEE said:


> I didn't see it in time.  You should give me more time than that to look at posts.


read faster, the clock is ticking.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Chattaneer PE said:


> Babies &gt; animals


wrong


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

tripleeeeeeee


----------



## DLD PE

JayKay PE said:


> Square has not responded.  I assume the serial killer has already gotten them.
> 
> @MEtoEE, gotta go fast!






LyceeFruit PE said:


> read faster, the clock is ticking.


Fine.  I guess that's the way it's going to be then.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Chattaneer PE said:


> You have no soul.


You callin’ me a redhead?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

JayKay PE said:


> Long story short: not an animal, I ain't friends with you.


Long story short, that was my point.


----------



## Orchid PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> You callin’ me a redhead?


Did I stutter?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

DANGIT


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Chattaneer PE said:


> Did I stutter?


Did you look?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Triple


----------



## Orchid PE

Babies ∞ &gt; animals.


----------



## User1

@txjennah PE are you mafia?


----------



## User1

@RBHeadge PE are you mafia?


----------



## JayKay PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Long story short, that was my point.


*immediately regrets not being friends with Cheby*


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

JayKay PE said:


> *immediately regrets not being friends with Cheby*


I mean, my offer’s still open...


----------



## JayKay PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> I mean, my offer’s still open...


I am now friends with animals and androids.

...except @MEtoEE


----------



## SaltySteve PE

JayKay PE said:


> I am now friends with animals and androids.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

JayKay PE said:


> I am now friends with animals and androids.


View attachment 13120


----------



## blybrook PE




----------



## SaltySteve PE

JayKay PE said:


> I am now friends with animals and androids everyone
> 
> ...except @MEtoEE


FTFY


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

MEtoEE said:


>


That's MY GUY! You thievering!


----------



## SaltySteve PE

vhab49_PE said:


> That's MY GUY! You thievering!


If we're claiming Dr. who characters can I have Rose?

Probably the saddest moment in that show for me was when she got trapped in the alternate universe.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

what. the. fuck. lol


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

SaltySteve said:


> If we're claiming Dr. who characters can I have Rose?
> 
> Probably the saddest moment in that show for me was when she got trapped in the alternate universe.
> 
> View attachment 16287


Only if she is your avatar.


----------



## SaltySteve PE

vhab49_PE said:


> Only if she is your avatar.


Yeah I liked her, but not that much. I'll stick with Drunk Rick.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

JayKay PE said:


> False.
> 
> Bears &gt; Beets &gt; Battlestar Galatica


I love this!!! One of fake-Dwights best quotes


----------



## txjennah PE

tj_PE said:


> @txjennah PE are you mafia?


I'm not Mafia

Or 

I'm not Mafia!!!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

tj_PE said:


> @RBHeadge PE are you mafia?


Nope, regular townie


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

#random #offtopic

I got this email today. I guess now this is a thing that I have to do ... 




(edited to add a smiley. I didn't mean to sound negative.)


----------



## RBHeadge PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> #random
> 
> I got this email today. I guess now this is a thing that I have to do ...
> 
> View attachment 16289


#goodproblems


----------



## JayKay PE

Wasn’t paying attention. Did anyone vote? Is it normal vote time of 10pm est? I’m on my phone and EB is a pain on the phone...


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

JayKay PE said:


> Wasn’t paying attention. Did anyone vote? Is it normal vote time of 10pm est? I’m on my phone and EB is a pain on the phone...


No real votes. @Chattaneer PE (the mod) did vote for @squaretaper LIT AF PE (not playing). I'm not sure why, but I assume it has to do with a complex love triangle.

Vote time is 9pm eastern


----------



## DLD PE

JayKay PE said:


> Wasn’t paying attention. Did anyone vote? Is it normal vote time of 10pm est? I’m on my phone and EB is a pain on the phone...


You've been investigated.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

MEtoEE said:


> You've been investigated.


You’re the cop again?


----------



## DLD PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> You’re the cop again?


No, just messin with JayKay, but wishing I was the serial killer.


----------



## User1

MEtoEE said:


> No, just messin with JayKay, but wishing I was the serial killer.


so you could kill my cats? 

jerk!


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

This thread is making me want cereal


----------



## DLD PE

tj_PE said:


> so you could kill my cats?
> 
> jerk!


(sigh) you guys are funny!

Allright people, I'm signing off for tonight.  I have to drive home eat dinner, and then I have class later tonight.  

I'm not casting my vote tonight.  Not voting for anyone this early.  Not enough info.


----------



## User1

MEtoEE said:


> (sigh) you guys are funny!
> 
> Allright people, I'm signing off for tonight.  I have to drive home eat dinner, and then I have class later tonight.
> 
> I'm not casting my vote tonight.  Not voting for anyone this early.  Not enough info.


suspicious


----------



## txjennah PE

MEtoEE said:


> (sigh) you guys are funny!
> 
> Allright people, I'm signing off for tonight.  I have to drive home eat dinner, and then I have class later tonight.
> 
> I'm not casting my vote tonight.  Not voting for anyone this early.  Not enough info.


Is that your real life puppy dog in your avatar, or are you trying to become friends with @JayKay PE


----------



## txjennah PE

tj_PE said:


> suspicious


LMAO I almost posted that but didn't want to ~~take your thunder~~


----------



## User1

txjennah PE said:


> LMAO I almost posted that but didn't want to ~~take your thunder~~


I'm happy to share my thunder. IN PERSON VERY SOON! ♥

wait...

no, i'll leave it.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Is @JayKay PE friendship just reserved for mammals. If I make my avatar a blobfish or a protozoa, will we become friends? What if it's something dangerous like the salmonellae bacteria?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

jean15paul_PE said:


> Is @JayKay PE friendship just reserved for mammals. If I make my avatar a blobfish or a protozoa, will we become friends? What if it's something dangerous like the salmonellae bacteria?


Well, she said @txjennah PE’s avatar counts. Animal must be loosely defined, but I gotta say it’s not very nice of her to refer to Dave Grohl that way.


----------



## blybrook PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Well, she said @txjennah PE’s avatar counts. Animal must be loosely defined, but I gotta say it’s not very nice of her to refer to Dave Grohl that way.


@JayKay PE probably meant the muppet. She'll have to clarify.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

blybrook PE said:


> @JayKay PE probably meant the muppet. She'll have to clarify.


Is your real name Buzz Killington?


----------



## blybrook PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Is your real name Buzz Killington?


Nope. I'll tell you mine if you tell me yours!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

blybrook PE said:


> Nope. I'll tell you mine if you tell me yours!


I shall consider it.


----------



## Orchid PE

Engineer my ass. She owns a nail salon.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

That's real stalkery @Chattaneer PE. Are you mafia?


----------



## Orchid PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> That's real stalkery @Chattaneer PE. Are you mafia?


I R ! Maf.


----------



## JayKay PE

*dies irl so you don’t need to worry about killing me in the game*


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

JayKay PE said:


> *dies irl so you don’t need to worry about killing me in the game*
> 
> View attachment 16291


Ouch.


----------



## User1

still no votes guys


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Ok...since no one else has started the vote...

@Chattaneer PE I vote @MEtoEE for the time being.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

JayKay PE said:


> *dies irl so you don’t need to worry about killing me in the game*
> 
> View attachment 16291




47 minutes? Damn.

405 seems like a very small number of calories for a 47 minute workout. That being said, I don't trust any of those apps to estimate calories correctly. They just don't have enough information.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Here's mine from today. It was a "good" one...


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

jean15paul_PE said:


> 47 minutes? Damn.
> 
> 405 seems like a very small number of calories for a 47 minute workout. That being said, I don't trust any of those apps to estimate calories correctly. They just don't have enough information.


What do you trust to estimate calories?


----------



## blybrook PE

Chattaneer PE said:


> [SIZE=10.5pt]For reference, the players in this round are:[/SIZE]
> 
> @MEtoEE
> 
> @SaltySteve
> 
> @ChebyshevII PE
> 
> @jean15paul_PE
> 
> @blybrook PE
> 
> @tj_PE
> 
> @MadamPirate PE
> 
> @RBHeadge PE
> 
> @txjennah PE
> 
> @NikR_PE
> 
> @JayKay PE
> 
> @Roarbark
> 
> @LyceeFruit PE


Bringing this back from about 4 pages ago so folks can know who's a viable target!


----------



## Orchid PE

Current vote:

@MEtoEE (Cheby)


----------



## blybrook PE

Roarbark said:


> If there was a barf reaction...


Not a reaction, but an emoji:   uke:


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> What do you trust to estimate calories?


Pretty much nothing. Every person is so different with how their body metabolizes food, and stores and burns calories. There's pretty much no accurate general way to do it.

The correct way to do it is to track your individual calorie intake, your exercise, and your weight and measurements over an extended period of time... without making any changes. You can use this information to baseline how many calories your body uses in daily life, and in exercise. Hopefully your weight is stable during this baseline (if not that adds another variable). Then you start making changes and observe how your body responds.

The answer is going to be different for each person. You and I could do the exact same activity and burn calories very differently. Shit, you and I are burning different amounts of calories sitting at our computers right now.


----------



## User1

@Roarbark are you mafia?


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

At least this is what my trainer tells me


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

EDIT: double post


----------



## User1

@jean15paul_PE are you mafia?


----------



## User1

@NikR_PE are you mafia?


----------



## Orchid PE

Double post. DOUBLE POST!


----------



## User1

@MadamPirate PE are you mafia?


----------



## User1

Chattaneer PE said:


> Double post. DOUBLE POST!


how many dat


----------



## DLD PE

txjennah PE said:


> Is that your real life puppy dog in your avatar, or are you trying to become friends with @JayKay PE


Not a puppy dog and not mine.

What's the use of trying anymore anyway?


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Neighbor kid calls Moo a "fire dog"


----------



## DLD PE

@ChebyshevII PE I'm a regular townie.


----------



## User1

@MEtoEE who are you voting for?


----------



## DLD PE

tj_PE said:


> @MEtoEE who are you voting for?


Hmmm not sure if I even will or not.  Can't really suspect anyone at this point.


----------



## JayKay PE

MEtoEE said:


> Not a puppy dog and not mine.
> 
> What's the use of trying anymore anyway?


*DISTRUST INTENSIFIES*

I AT LEAST KNOW MOO-MOO COW DOG IS @LyceeFruit PE's REAL PUPPER

Also, I don't use my fitbit to track my calories.  I've figured out that they never record calories correct for my body (I seem to lose weight when doing cardio/normal calorie deficit, but my body very easily converts calories into muscles when I start doing strength training).  I was mostly just happy it finally recorded my workout.

Except I now have kennel cough.


----------



## DLD PE

JayKay PE said:


> *DISTRUST INTENSIFIES*
> 
> I AT LEAST KNOW MOO-MOO COW DOG IS @LyceeFruit PE's REAL PUPPER
> 
> Also, I don't use my fitbit to track my calories.  I've figured out that they never record calories correct for my body (I seem to lose weight when doing cardio/normal calorie deficit, but my body very easily converts calories into muscles when I start doing strength training).  I was mostly just happy it finally recorded my workout.
> 
> Except I now have kennel cough.


@txjennah PE my avatar is Smokey, the Vols mascot.  He's a blue tick hound.


----------



## JayKay PE

MEtoEE said:


> @txjennah PE my avatar is Smokey, the Vols mascot.


Ralphie the buffalo is better.


----------



## Orchid PE

My buddy Rusty is a blue tick coonhound.


----------



## Orchid PE

Y'all need to vote or something. This is pathetic.


----------



## Orchid PE

Like, someone is going to die with a single vote.

It's like a dude in the town is getting ready to hang another dude, and the whole town is just looking the other way as if it's normal or something.


----------



## User1

hm. if the townies don't lynch someone today, the serial killer and mafia both get a kill tonight and both of them know for sure who their targets are

so

im suspish of everyone "choosing not to vote for no good evidence" because we should at least try to get one of them before they get us


----------



## User1

Chattaneer PE said:


> Like, someone is going to die with a single vote.
> 
> It's like a dude in the town is getting ready to hang another dude, and the whole town is just looking the other way as if it's normal or something.


i am in agreement. @Chattaneer PE right now i'm going to vote for @MadamPirate PE


----------



## DLD PE

Chattaneer PE said:


> Like, someone is going to die with a single vote.
> 
> It's like a dude in the town is getting ready to hang another dude, and the whole town is just looking the other way as if it's normal or something.


Well to be fair, me getting hanged on the first night is becoming a normal ritual, to the point where people aren't even watching anymore.


----------



## User1

MEtoEE said:


> Well to be fair, me getting hanged on the first night is becoming a normal ritual, to the point where people aren't even watching anymore.


you sound like @JayKay PE


----------



## JayKay PE

tj_PE said:


> MEtoEE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well to be fair, me getting hanged on the first night is becoming a normal ritual, to the point where people aren't even watching anymore.
> 
> 
> 
> you sound like @JayKay PE
Click to expand...

I mean, yeah.  Thus why I turned to modding so I could technically kill everyone.

Thus, the woodchipper.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

tj_PE said:


> still no votes guys


I vote for TJ


----------



## User1

Audi driver said:


> I vote for TJ


nope. you're out.


----------



## Orchid PE

Current vote:

@MEtoEE (Cheby)

@MadamPirate PE (tj)


----------



## blybrook PE

@Chattaneer PE I hereby place my vote for the wood chipper!

EDIT: Wait, I'm not supposed to vote for the lynching method... That's the mod's choice...

Ok: I'll vote for @MadamPirate PE for being exceptionally quiet since the round started.


----------



## Roarbark

tj_PE said:


> @Roarbark are you mafia?


Nay! 



LyceeFruit PE said:


> Neighbor kid calls Moo a "fire dog"
> 
> View attachment 16293


Misread that as neighbor kid calls him a "Moo dog", which still works. Glad this is your real doggo, looks like a high quality pup. Uggg I want a dog.


----------



## SaltySteve PE

@Chattaneer PE I vote for @NikR_PE. They never really say anything but always play. They're bound to be maf eventually.


----------



## Orchid PE

Current vote:

@MEtoEE (Cheby)

@MadamPirate PE (tj, bly)

@NikR_PE (Salty)


----------



## User1

Roarbark said:


> Nay!
> 
> Misread that as neighbor kid calls him a "Moo dog", which still works. Glad this is your real doggo, looks like a high quality pup. Uggg I want a dog.


her dog is def high quality. i get lots of insta moo stories


----------



## JayKay PE

tj_PE said:


> her dog is def high quality. i get lots of insta moo stories


I devour all the moo insta stories


----------



## NikR_PE

tj_PE said:


> @NikR_PE are you mafia?


Nope


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Roarbark said:


> Nay!
> 
> Misread that as neighbor kid calls him a "Moo dog", which still works. Glad this is your real doggo, looks like a high quality pup. Uggg I want a dog.


I mean she could be a moo dog. she's getting chonky and makes weird noises like cows



tj_PE said:


> her dog is def high quality. i get lots of insta moo stories






JayKay PE said:


> I devour all the moo insta stories


Moo is the star of my insta


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

@Chattaneer PE i vote for @MEtoEE because he catfished a dog


----------



## JayKay PE

How does one get rid of runner's kennel cough?  Asking for a friend (aka: me).  

I am coughing up a storm after gym and want to get quick recovery if possible for next session.


----------



## NikR_PE

@Chattaneer PE i vote for @MEtoEE


----------



## User1

JayKay PE said:


> How does one get rid of runner's kennel cough?  Asking for a friend (aka: me).
> 
> I am coughing up a storm after gym and want to get quick recovery if possible for next session.


why are you diverting the story to your cough and not to maf


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

@Chattaneer PE I change my vote to @NikR_PE


----------



## DLD PE

JayKay PE said:


> How does one get rid of runner's kennel cough?  Asking for a friend (aka: me).
> 
> I am coughing up a storm after gym and want to get quick recovery if possible for next session.


Riccola usually helps me.


----------



## DLD PE

Vote update?


----------



## DLD PE

Triple post.


----------



## Orchid PE

Current vote:

@MEtoEE (NikR, Lycee)

@MadamPirate PE (tj, bly)

@NikR_PE (Chevy, Salty)


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Chattaneer PE said:


> Current vote:
> 
> @MEtoEE (NikR, Lycee)
> 
> @MadamPirate PE (tj)
> 
> @NikR_PE (Chevy)


Missing bly and salty


----------



## DLD PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Missing bly and salty


@RBHeadge PE hasn't voted.


----------



## SaltySteve PE

@Chattaneer PE I voted for @NikR_PE


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

MEtoEE said:


> @RBHeadge PE hasn't voted.


Bly and salty is @blybrook PE and @SaltySteve, respectively.


----------



## DLD PE

@Chattaneer PE i vote for @NikR_PE.  Trying to save my own a**.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

MEtoEE said:


> @RBHeadge PE hasn't voted.


I will abstain unless I get more data in the next few minutes.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

tj_PE said:


> @jean15paul_PE are you mafia?


No. Are you mafia?


----------



## DLD PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Bly and salty is @blybrook PE and @SaltySteve, respectively.


----------



## User1

jean15paul_PE said:


> No. Are you mafia?


I am not.


----------



## SaltySteve PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Bly and salty is @blybrook PE and @SaltySteve, respectively.


How much you had to drink?


----------



## DLD PE

SaltySteve said:


> How much you had to drink?


Maybe he had some of that new Coke Energy drink.


----------



## Orchid PE

Current vote:

@MEtoEE (NikR, Lycee)

@MadamPirate PE (tj, bly)

@NikR_PE (me2, salty, Chevy)


----------



## DLD PE

Time?


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

@Chattaneer PE edit: what time is the vote cutoff?


----------



## DLD PE

I thought this ended at 9pm EST


----------



## Orchid PE

Time.



MEtoEE said:


> I thought this ended at 9pm EST


It does, but I failed to provide a timely update.

Phone issues. Opening laptop.


----------



## SaltySteve PE




----------



## User1

i think time is at bot of pg 411 but not sure


----------



## User1

and that's not for/against anyone just when i think it turned time okay


----------



## Orchid PE

Final vote as of 9pm:

@MEtoEE (NikR, Lycee)

@MadamPirate PE (tj, bly)

@NikR_PE (me2, salty, Cheby)


----------



## SaltySteve PE

...anyone else waitin on the "and the were mafia" post?


----------



## Orchid PE

The town has chosen to lynch @NikR_PE. They were mafia.

The remaining players are everyone else.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

SaltySteve said:


> How much you had to drink?


About as much as I got paid today.


----------



## Roarbark

Chattaneer PE said:


> The remaining players are everyone else.


lol. Efficient.


----------



## DLD PE

Roarbark said:


> lol. Efficient.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Good luck on day 1!


----------



## DLD PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> Good luck on day 1!


Good luck @LyceeFruit PE explaining yourself.


----------



## blybrook PE

Woohoo, got one! Two remain if the initial information was correct!


----------



## DLD PE

SaltySteve said:


> How much you had to drink?


About 4 shots from what I can see.

Ummm @ChebyshevII PE wtf?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

blybrook PE said:


> Woohoo, got one! Two remain if the initial information was correct!


two more mafia plus the serial killer


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

MEtoEE said:


> About 4 shots from what I can see.
> 
> Ummm @ChebyshevII PE wtf?


Hmm. One of us appears to be very confused.


----------



## DLD PE

True. True.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

MEtoEE said:


> Good luck @LyceeFruit PE explaining yourself.


I be clean


----------



## DLD PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> I be clean


I wonder how many people believe that.

Last round:  3 players vote for me the first round, 2 of whom later prove to be mafia (JayKay and BlyBrook).

Tonight:  2 players vote for me the first round, 1 of whom was mafia.  You voted for me.

Pretty sure I'm about to get lynched for this, but just wanted to put the above out there before it happens.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

MEtoEE said:


> I wonder how many people believe that.
> 
> Last round:  3 players vote for me the first round, 2 of whom later prove to be mafia (JayKay and BlyBrook).
> 
> Tonight:  2 players vote for me the first round, 1 of whom was mafia.  You voted for me.
> 
> Pretty sure I'm about to get lynched for this, but just wanted to put the above out there before it happens.


Last game, I was a mime with no power


----------



## DLD PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> Last game, I was a mime with no power


That's right.  What am I thinking?  

Please accept my apologies.


----------



## Orchid PE

@ChebyshevII PE was killed during the night.


----------



## JayKay PE

Chattaneer PE said:


> The town has chosen to lynch @NikR_PE. They were mafia.
> 
> The remaining players are everyone else.


This does not help me keep track at all.  And since I didn't die last night, I don't know what to do.  I guess tell an epic tale or something...

A long long time ago, it was said that a witch put a curse on a particular plot of land.  A curse that would cloak fiends and turn friend into foe.  Many adventuring groups entered only to exit as barely acquaintances.  In fact, unfortunately, a majority of the time the numbers of the group would be drastically reduced after only a few nights traveling through the quagmire.  Due to this magical nature of the Enchanted Bog, roadways gave it a large berth and even rivers seemed to change their course to avoid the stigma of the area.

Time has passed and civilization has forced humankind closer to the Enchanted Bog through necessity.  A strange equilibrium has settled.  Women leave a honey cake outside their doors on the evening of the resting day, only to find a saucer of chilled milk in its place the next morn. When harvesting wood from nearby growth, the men made sure to swing their axes far from the menacing dark branches that clawed at their clothes.  After a few years of this particular, careful, act, a carpet of phlox blooms overnight and acts as a demarcation border showing where humankind is tolerated and where death is sure to follow.

And though the peasant villagers affectionately call the cursed land "EB", obviously for Enchanted Bog and no other reason, no one dares to set foot in it.   They understand their place.  It is on the other side of the small purple blooms that never die.  Things may come from the EB, such as the pure white cow that never ran dry or the shoe made from fur that resulted in one of the village maiden's becoming married to a prince, but they know better than to enter the bog that is hinted at behind the, now thick, curtain of tree foliage.

Until one day, a group of travelers approaches...


----------



## SaltySteve PE

SaltySteve said:


> @Chattaneer PE I vote for @NikR_PE. They never really say anything but always play. They're bound to be maf eventually.






Chattaneer PE said:


> The town has chosen to lynch @NikR_PE. They were mafia.
> 
> The remaining players are everyone else.


Was not expecting anyone to join my random vote let alone them turning out to actually be Maf. Way to go team townie.


----------



## Orchid PE

Turns out I hate knowing all the roles.

I'm just sitting here stressed out because I want all of you to win, but I know many of you will die.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

I'M SORRY I GOT DISTRACTED LAST NIGHT AND FORGOT WE WERE PLAYING.

@tj_PE, no, I'm not mafia


----------



## Orchid PE

MadamPirate PE said:


> I'M SORRY I GOT DISTRACTED LAST NIGHT AND FORGOT WE WERE PLAYING.
> 
> @tj_PE, no, I'm not mafia


LOL They almost lynched you because you were too quiet!


----------



## DLD PE

Chattaneer PE said:


> @ChebyshevII PE was killed during the night.


So status unknown.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

@Chattaneer PE can we please have a recap of who is left?


----------



## Orchid PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> @Chattaneer PE can we please have a recap of who is left?


Sure!

@MEtoEE

@SaltySteve

@jean15paul_PE

@blybrook PE

@tj_PE

@MadamPirate PE

@RBHeadge PE

@txjennah PE

@JayKay PE

@Roarbark

@LyceeFruit PE

 Gone but not forgotten:

@NikR_PE

@ChebyshevII PE


----------



## User1

@Chattaneer PE I vote for @LyceeFruit PE


----------



## txjennah PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> I be clean


But are you really??
 

::ignores super adorable avatar of Moo::


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

txjennah PE said:


> But are you really??
> 
> 
> ::ignores super adorable avatar of Moo::


so fresh, so clean. like Moo was on Saturday for like 5 hours. until she got PB on herself. HOW!?!?


----------



## JayKay PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> so fresh, so clean. like Moo was on Saturday for like 5 hours. until she got PB on herself. HOW!?!?


Did you drop it on her?  I've found that when I'm near dogs, especially excitable ones, I end up dropping food on them.  I once dropped an egg sandwich on my sister's dog.  ...I did not get my sandwich back.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

JayKay PE said:


> Did you drop it on her?  I've found that when I'm near dogs, especially excitable ones, I end up dropping food on them.  I once dropped an egg sandwich on my sister's dog.  ...I did not get my sandwich back.


 lol, no. she did this to herself!

she's on antibiotics and we give it to her in a spoonful of PB. and she ends up with a smear of PB on her chest


----------



## txjennah PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> so fresh, so clean. like Moo was on Saturday for like 5 hours. until she got PB on herself. HOW!?!?


That is too cute.

I'm still suspicious you're Mafia, since using your adorable dog appears to be your diversionary tactic of choice...but I will see how the day progresses.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

txjennah PE said:


> That is too cute.
> 
> I'm still suspicious you're Mafia, since using your adorable dog appears to be your diversionary tactic of choice...but I will see how the day progresses.


I mean, you've seen Moo. It's really hard not to share ALL OF THE PICTURES. She's so stretchy, doofy, and adorbs.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

So it seems that I’m the first to get nightkilled if I’m not mafia in many circumstances...

Not cool, mafs. Do you know who I am? I am the original Don!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

@Chattaneer PE I vote for @MEtoEE because he was too happy about Cheby's death.


----------



## DLD PE

MadamPirate PE said:


> @Chattaneer PE I vote for @MEtoEE because he was too happy about Cheby's death.


I was laughing a the "original Don" comment lol.

I'm a regular townie.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

MEtoEE said:


> I was laughing a the "original Don" comment lol.
> 
> I'm a regular townie.


Suspish.


----------



## SaltySteve PE

So if we lynch another mafia tonight and then the mafia and serial killer target each other for the night kill we could wrap this up tonight (assuming there are 3 mafia).


----------



## MadamPirate PE

SaltySteve said:


> So if the we lynch another mafia tonight and the mafia and serial killer target each other for the night kill we could wrap this up tonight (assuming there are 3 mafia).


That would be unintentionally hilarious.


----------



## JayKay PE

SaltySteve said:


> So if we lynch another mafia tonight and then the mafia and serial killer target each other for the night kill we could wrap this up tonight (assuming there are 3 mafia).


So, what, one starts strangling the other and then the other pulls out a knife and does some stabby stabby?

Or they exchange poisoned mugs, expecting it to be something they've built up immunity to, but, alack!, it's just bleach-in-a-cup, and they both perspire!


----------



## DLD PE

It's possible, considering last round.

It would make me HAPPY!!!


----------



## DLD PE

JayKay PE said:


> So, what, one starts strangling the other and then the other pulls out a knife and does some stabby stabby?
> 
> Or they exchange poisoned mugs, expecting it to be something they've built up immunity to, but, alack!, it's just bleach-in-a-cup, and they both perspire!


Great GOT/Princess Bride references!


----------



## txjennah PE

MadamPirate PE said:


> @Chattaneer PE I vote for @MEtoEE because he was too happy about Cheby's death.


Hmm but @NikR_PE voted for @MEtoEE. I know that Mafia sometimes votes for Mafia to look clean.  At this time at least, I think @MEtoEE is a townie.  Unless he gives me a reason to think otherwise.


----------



## DLD PE

txjennah PE said:


> Hmm but @NikR_PE voted for @MEtoEE. I know that Mafia sometimes votes for Mafia to look clean.  At this time at least, I think @MEtoEE is a townie.  Unless he gives me a reason to think otherwise.


True, sometimes Mafia members do that to look clean, but the FINAL vote (before time was called) was NikR_PE against me, and me against NikR_PE.

I also asked Chatt about the time at 9PM because I didn't want @jean15paul_PE's vote to count against me.  If I were to suspect anyone at this point, it might be jean, but I suspect that was a random vote.  

The cop can feel free to investigate me.


----------



## User1

MEtoEE said:


> The cop can feel free to investigate me.


so nice of you to grant permission loll


----------



## DLD PE

tj_PE said:


> so nice of you to grant permission loll


I'm just a nice kind of guy.


----------



## JayKay PE

MEtoEE said:


> I'm just a nice kind of guy.


----------



## DLD PE

JayKay PE said:


>


God bless you.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

MEtoEE said:


> I'm just a nice kind of guy.


Everyone wants to be me.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

MEtoEE said:


> The cop can feel free to investigate me.


Shame that the cop was ded'd yesterday.

Y'all voted off @ChebyshevII PE, who cleared me before his demise.

Also: please note the time that I was added to game. @Chattaneer PE had cast the roles and was typing up the intro post when I said I'd play. So he had to backtrack and add me to the list of characters. The timing means I couldn't possibly be maf.


----------



## blybrook PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> Shame that the cop was ded'd yesterday.
> 
> Y'all voted off @ChebyshevII PE, who cleared me before his demise.
> 
> Also: please note the time that I was added to game. @Chattaneer PE had cast the roles and was typing up the intro post when I said I'd play. So he had to backtrack and add me to the list of characters. The timing means I couldn't possibly be maf.


Proof of Cheby being the cop?


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> Shame that the cop was ded'd yesterday.
> 
> Y'all voted off @ChebyshevII PE, who cleared me before his demise.
> 
> Also: please note the time that I was added to game. @Chattaneer PE had cast the roles and was typing up the intro post when I said I'd play. So he had to backtrack and add me to the list of characters. The timing means I couldn't possibly be maf.


I would assume he'd rerun the random generator from scratch since nothing had been sent out yet.


----------



## txjennah PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> Shame that the cop was ded'd yesterday.
> 
> Y'all voted off @ChebyshevII PE, who cleared me before his demise.
> 
> Also: please note the time that I was added to game. @Chattaneer PE had cast the roles and was typing up the intro post when I said I'd play. So he had to backtrack and add me to the list of characters. The timing means I couldn't possibly be maf.


But if that's true, then why would Cheby supposedly waste an investigation on you?


----------



## DLD PE

txjennah PE said:


> But if that's true, then why would Cheby supposedly waste an investigation on you?


Exactly.


----------



## txjennah PE

If cheby WAS the cop, then he probably investigated @MEtoEE or @NikR_PE and that's why he changed his vote.


----------



## DLD PE

txjennah PE said:


> If cheby WAS the cop, then he probably investigated @MEtoEE or @NikR_PE and that's why he changed his vote.


Then why would @LyceeFruit PE lie about being investigated?


----------



## txjennah PE

MEtoEE said:


> Then why would @LyceeFruit PE lie about being investigated?


So we don't vote her off.  The cop really isn't supposed to participate after getting killed off, so unfortunately don't really have a way of confirming with cheby.  Just seems suspicious that now she's like, "oh yeah I was investigated yesterday."


----------



## JayKay PE

txjennah PE said:


> So we don't vote her off.  The cop really isn't supposed to participate after getting killed off, so unfortunately don't really have a way of confirming with cheby.  Just seems suspicious that now she's like, "oh yeah I was investigated yesterday."


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

spicy


----------



## JayKay PE

potato


----------



## SaltySteve PE

I think I'm coming down with a cold or something and trying to decipher this new found news is hurting my brain.


----------



## Roarbark

LyceeFruit PE said:


> I mean, you've seen Moo. It's really hard not to share ALL OF THE PICTURES. She's so stretchy, doofy, and adorbs.


stretchy???? Proof please.
Doofy is a good word .


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Roarbark said:


> stretchy???? Proof please.
> Doofy is a good word .


Older pic since all of our snow is gone lol. And she's gained weight - 36lbs now! 

But she stretches long with half her body out of her crate in the morning when we wake her up. tkaes a few steps, fuullllll body stretch again, few more steps, stretch, waggles about to the door, then stretches again right in front of the door or half way thru the door once you open it. Basically in down dog or dolphin pose often. and sometimes (like most of the time) she lays her belly completely on the ground while she's stretching and looks up with such a doofy  look on her face. It's really cute


----------



## DLD PE

SaltySteve said:


> I think I'm coming down with a cold or something and trying to decipher this new found news is hurting my brain.


Me too.  I'm having ripple effect.


----------



## User1

what new found news?


----------



## SaltySteve PE

tj_PE said:


> what new found news?






LyceeFruit PE said:


> Shame that the cop was ded'd yesterday.
> 
> Y'all voted off @ChebyshevII PE, who cleared me before his demise.
> 
> Also: please note the time that I was added to game. @Chattaneer PE had cast the roles and was typing up the intro post when I said I'd play. So he had to backtrack and add me to the list of characters. The timing means I couldn't possibly be maf.


bruh....


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

MEtoEE said:


> Then why would @LyceeFruit PE lie about being investigated?






txjennah PE said:


> So we don't vote her off.  The cop really isn't supposed to participate after getting killed off, so unfortunately don't really have a way of confirming with cheby.  Just seems suspicious that now she's like, "oh yeah I was investigated yesterday."


Interesting


----------



## User1

SaltySteve said:


> bruh....


but idk if it's real news so i'm not that shook


----------



## JayKay PE

tj_PE said:


> but idk if it's real news so i'm not that shook


would...you say it's...almost...fake news?


----------



## User1

JayKay PE said:


> would...you say it's...almost...fake news?


well i don't know that it's fake, either


----------



## Orchid PE

Vote update:

@LyceeFruit PE (tj)

@MEtoEE (madam)


----------



## Orchid PE

Oooo double post.


----------



## DLD PE

You sure you don't want to post that a third time for effect?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Chattaneer PE said:


> Vote update:
> 
> @LyceeFruit PE (tj)
> 
> @MEtoEE (madam)






Chattaneer PE said:


> Vote update:
> 
> @LyceeFruit PE (tj)
> 
> @MEtoEE (madam)


Double posting...


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

That felt good.


----------



## JayKay PE

tj_PE said:


> well i don't know that it's fake, either


----------



## User1

JayKay PE said:


>


well, my current vote is for lycee but i got nothin but hunches to go on


----------



## DLD PE

JayKay PE said:


>


Which side are you choosing, JayKay?


----------



## JayKay PE

MEtoEE said:


> Which side are you choosing, JayKay?


Well, I mean, it's a circular table.  I'm choosing the side that has food on it.

As for voting...I have no idea.  As a simple townie, peddling my tales of the mysterious Enchanted Bog, while searching for a warm fireplace to rest my head to, my thoughts are too troubled for our adventurers to be thinking of intrigues.

Aka: I haven't been paying attention, don't know who voted for whom, and am too lazy to go back and read.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

tj_PE said:


> well, my current vote is for lycee but i got nothin but hunches to go on


Ya got bunches o’ hunches?


----------



## Orchid PE

JayKay PE said:


> Aka: I haven't been paying attention, don't know who voted for whom, and am too lazy to go back and read


Too lazy to go back and read the post I literally just double posted?


----------



## User1

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Ya got bunches o’ hunches?


sometimes.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

tj_PE said:


> sometimes.


Me too.


----------



## JayKay PE

Chattaneer PE said:


> Too lazy to go back and read the post I literally just double posted?


I don't read double posts.  It's against the rules and I don't want to get in trouble.

Good thing some people are triple posting, which is not against the rules.


----------



## Orchid PE

JayKay PE said:


> don't read double posts.  It's against the rules and I don't want to get in trouble.


This ain't your mama's spam thread... This is the mafia thread.


----------



## DLD PE

JayKay PE said:


> Well, I mean, it's a circular table.  I'm choosing the side that has food on it.
> 
> As for voting...I have no idea.  As a simple townie, peddling my tales of the mysterious Enchanted Bog, while searching for a warm fireplace to rest my head to, my thoughts are too troubled for our adventurers to be thinking of intrigues.
> 
> Aka: I haven't been paying attention, don't know who voted for whom, and am too lazy to go back and read.


I know it's hard.  Allow me to update you:

You and I are buddies.  The wrong people got votes this morning.


----------



## User1

MEtoEE said:


> The wrong people got votes this morning.


proof?


----------



## JayKay PE

Chattaneer PE said:


> This ain't your mama's spam thread... This is the mafia thread.


I thought this was the baking thread?  I am confused.  I need more cookie pics.

And my mom never had a spam thread.  She is currently in Kauai, falling off surfboards that are mounted in a fake wave curl.  How dare you slander her good name.


----------



## JayKay PE

MEtoEE said:


> I know it's hard.  Allow me to update you:
> 
> You and I are buddies.  The wrong people got votes this morning.


This...seems like many lies.


----------



## JayKay PE

TRRRRIPLE POST


----------



## Orchid PE

JayKay PE said:


> I thought this was the baking thread?  I am confused.  I need more cookie pics.
> 
> And my mom never had a spam thread.  She is currently in Kauai, falling off surfboards that are mounted in a fake wave curl.  How dare you slander her good name.


Don't try to change the subject.

I think you _did _go back and read those posts. Suspicious.

Wait I can't say that.


----------



## JayKay PE

Chattaneer PE said:


> Don't try to change the subject.
> 
> I think you _did _go back and read those posts. Suspicious.
> 
> Wait I can't say that.


My sugar levels are low.  Eating too healthy.  It's horrible.

...I want @Master slacker's lunch, please and thank you.


----------



## Orchid PE

JayKay PE said:


> My sugar levels are low.  Eating too healthy.  It's horrible.
> 
> ...I want @Master slacker's lunch, please and thank you.


Eat an orange.


----------



## Orchid PE

Double post.


----------



## JayKay PE

WHYYY


----------



## JayKay PE

Chattaneer PE said:


> Eat an orange.


I have no oranges.  Only tea and chickpeas.


----------



## JayKay PE

I want pizza


----------



## JayKay PE

But I am in Indiana


----------



## JayKay PE

Which is not known for pizza


----------



## JayKay PE

Thus I am starving to death


----------



## Orchid PE

No


----------



## Orchid PE

JayKay PE said:


> I have no oranges.  Only tea and chickpeas.


I didn't ask.


----------



## JayKay PE

mean


----------



## JayKay PE

ultra mean


----------



## Orchid PE

JayKay PE said:


> Which is not known for pizza


Yeah, it's not like it Chicago.


----------



## JayKay PE

bad mod


----------



## JayKay PE

won't find me pizza


----------



## JayKay PE

making me have low-sugar shit


----------



## JayKay PE

bah. bah bah bah


----------



## Orchid PE

JayKay PE said:


> making me have low-sugar shit


Why don't you have some of your "tea w/sugar."


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Chattaneer PE said:


> Yeah, it's not like it Chicago.


St. Louis?


----------



## Orchid PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> St. Louis?


Get outta here.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

JayKay PE said:


> bah. bah bah bah


Is posting helping you stay conscious or something?


----------



## DLD PE

@JayKay PE hang in there!  Grab a snack or something!


----------



## DLD PE

Chattaneer PE said:


> Get outta here.






jean15paul_PE said:


> St. Louis?


Is that in Kansas or Missouri?


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

@JayKay PE you're ok?


----------



## Orchid PE

MEtoEE said:


> Is that in Kansas or Missouri?


I think Nebraska.


----------



## Orchid PE

Double? Double.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE




----------



## DLD PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> @JayKay PE you're ok?


Yes, make sure you're around someone.  If you have low sugar drink some juice (orange juice).


----------



## Orchid PE

The best pizza is made using Martha White's $1 pizza crust mix.


----------



## Orchid PE

That's right. $1.


----------



## JayKay PE

Ugggggggggh.  I don't want to read more legionella stuff.

But nobody else is reading legionella stuff.

I might walk to the cafeteria and get soda.

But it's really rainy and gross.


----------



## JayKay PE

Ugggggggghgnbbgjeogehhnilkdv

I just want NY pizza!  Going into withdrawal


----------



## JayKay PE

*shoves more sugar in tea*


----------



## Orchid PE

No.


----------



## DLD PE

JayKay PE said:


> Ugggggggggh.  I don't want to read more legionella stuff.
> 
> But nobody else is reading legionella stuff.
> 
> I might walk to the cafeteria and get soda.
> 
> But it's really rainy and gross.


Please be careful and make sure you're around other people.  Get some natural sugar in your system.


----------



## Orchid PE

JayKay PE said:


> *shoves more sugar in tea*


You did this on purpose.


----------



## JayKay PE

Chattaneer PE said:


> You did this on purpose.


*makes eye contact while pouring entire container of sugar in tea, thus super-saturating it*

*drops life savers candy into tea*

*drops candied cranberries into tea*

yes.


----------



## Orchid PE

JayKay PE said:


> *makes eye contact while pouring entire container of sugar in tea, thus super-saturating it*
> 
> *drops life savers candy into tea*
> 
> *drops candied cranberries into tea*
> 
> yes.


*makes eye contact while devouring tuna, oranges, and sauerkraut... all on the same spoon*


----------



## JayKay PE

Chattaneer PE said:


> *makes eye contact while devouring tuna, oranges, and sauerkraut... all on the same spoon*


UGH.  I FORGOT WHAT A MONSTER YOU WERE.


----------



## JayKay PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> *pizza info snip*


This is missing my favorite pizza: penne alla vodka pizza


----------



## JayKay PE

I wish the rain would stop


----------



## Orchid PE

JayKay PE said:


> Chattaneer PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> *makes eye contact while devouring tuna, oranges, and sauerkraut... all on the same spoon*
> 
> 
> 
> UGH.  I FORGOT WHAT A MONSTER YOU WERE.
Click to expand...

It's a myriad of flavors you only wish you could enjoy.


----------



## Orchid PE

I bet you think meat trifles are bad, too.

What's not to like? Custard, good. Jam, good. Beef, good!


----------



## JayKay PE

Chattaneer PE said:


> I bet you think meat trifles are bad, too.
> 
> What's not to like? Custard, good. Jam, good. Beef, good!


I mean, to be honest, if it was baked in a pie, I'd def eat all of that together.  My aunt once made a mincemeat pie with cranberries and custard and that was my jam.

I just hate sauerkraut.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Chattaneer PE said:


> I bet you think meat trifles are bad, too.
> 
> What's not to like? Custard, good. Jam, good. Beef, good!


Your name is Joseph (aka Joey). Got it.


----------



## DLD PE

So who are we voting for, now that we have our food groups in order?


----------



## Orchid PE

JayKay PE said:


> I just hate sauerkraut.


I honestly didn't know that.

*pops top off and starts eating kraut straight from the jar by the spoonful*


----------



## JayKay PE

Chattaneer PE said:


> I honestly didn't know that.
> 
> *pops top off and starts eating kraut straight from the jar by the spoonful*


Just like my mother.  Gross.


----------



## Orchid PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Your name is Joseph (aka Joey). Got it.


And apparently, you're a redhead who really likes filters.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Chattaneer PE said:


> And apparently, you're a redhead who really likes filters.


I think “redneck” may be a more appropriate term to describe me. But sure, we can go with that.


----------



## Orchid PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> I think “redneck” may be a more appropriate term to describe me. But sure, we can go with that.


Are you originally from WA?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Chattaneer PE said:


> Are you originally from WA?


Born and raised. But on the east side.


----------



## Orchid PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Born and raised. But on the east side.


Is that the good side?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Chattaneer PE said:


> Is that the good side?


It is. Although @tj_PE and the majority of the state might try to convince you otherwise. (Don’t listen to them)


----------



## Orchid PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Born and raised.


Did you spend most of your days on the playground?


----------



## Orchid PE

All, I'm about to head out. I won't be back on until around 6-7 eastern, if there are any more votes I'll try to compile them and post them around that time.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Chattaneer PE said:


> Did you spend most of your days on the playground?


Now I’m curious as to your point.


----------



## User1

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Now I’m curious as to your point.


west philadelphia


----------



## User1




----------



## User1

also wtf happened in here


----------



## User1

can the doc (assuming cheb was cop) send me a PM i have some strategy to discuss


----------



## DLD PE

Chattaneer PE said:


> Vote update:
> 
> @LyceeFruit PE (tj)
> 
> @MEtoEE (madam)


Bumping this to the front (since Chatt didn't leave an update before he left).


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

tj_PE said:


> west philadelphia


Ah. Derp


----------



## blybrook PE

got sucked into meetings and missed the foodie discussion. Man, what a day.


----------



## Roarbark

JayKay PE said:


> Well, I mean, it's a circular table.  I'm choosing the side that has food on it.


Lazy Susan is a circular table that can ROTATE THE FOOD SO IT'S ON YOUR SIDE!



Chattaneer PE said:


> I bet you think meat trifles are bad, too.
> 
> What's not to like? Custard, good. Jam, good. Beef, good!


Someone actually brought this trifle to work. Listed the ingredients on it (beef, peas, etc., along with the whipped cream, custard, raspberries, etc.) Didn't actually have beef. Was disappointed.


----------



## User1

i think @Audi driver, P.E. is working with the maf to drive me loco and is trolling v. well rn.


----------



## Orchid PE

Vote update:

@LyceeFruit PE (tj)

@MEtoEE (madam)


----------



## Roarbark

tj_PE said:


> i think @Audi driver, P.E. is working with the maf to drive me loco and is trolling v. well rn.


I don't even see a post by him in the last pages..??? Or oh.. all the reactions?

Edit: To be fair I'm confused by some of those posts as well....


----------



## User1

Roarbark said:


> I don't even see a post by him in the last pages..??? Or oh.. all the reactions?
> 
> Edit: To be fair I'm confused by some of those posts as well....


he almost exclusively confused reacts to my posts and he did SO MANY TODAY


----------



## txjennah PE

I am trying out a salon that @JayKay PE recommended. Was supposed to go tomorrow night but we're potentially getting ice dun dun dunnnn. So they let me come in early and are at least keeping their judgment for my reschedule (Texans can't drive in ice) to themselves.

ANYWHOO @Chattaneer PE i vote for @LyceeFruit PE unless she gives me stronger evidence that she was investigated.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

*rolls a d10*

@Chattaneer PE I vote for @MadamPirate PE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

JayKay PE said:


> Square has not responded.  I assume the serial killer has already gotten them.
> 
> @MEtoEE, gotta go fast!


Ahh, I missed this round! I go AFK for work and I miss 5 pages of...I don't know what.


----------



## Orchid PE

Vote update:

@LyceeFruit PE (tj, txj)

@MEtoEE (madam)

@MadamPirate PE (rb)


----------



## User1

@Chattaneer PE I'm revising my vote to @MadamPirate PE in the hopes that @LyceeFruit PE is being the most honestest


----------



## DLD PE

@Chattaneer PE i vote for @MadamPirate PE


----------



## Roarbark

RBHeadge PE said:


> *rolls a d10*
> 
> @Chattaneer PE I vote for @MadamPirate PE


d10, d8 d6.. .What are you gonna do if there's multiple night kills or a doc save? Better dust off that that d7.


----------



## User1

Roarbark said:


> d10, d8 d6.. .What are you gonna do if there's multiple night kills or a doc save? Better dust off that that d7.


what's a d7 do?


----------



## Orchid PE

Vote update:

@LyceeFruit PE (txj)

@MEtoEE (madam)

@MadamPirate PE (rb, tj, me2)


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

tj_PE said:


> what's a d7 do?


It guarantees that a 20 will not be rolled.


----------



## blybrook PE

@Chattaneer PE I will repeat yesterday's vote and cast it for @MadamPirate PE

Subject to change if additional information comes to light before time is called and I actually make it home in time to review updates.


----------



## Orchid PE

Vote update:

@LyceeFruit PE (txj)

@MEtoEE (madam)

@MadamPirate PE (rb, tj, me2, bly)


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

The D&amp;D discussions confuse me.

I r terrible nerd.

@Chattaneer PE i vote for @MadamPirate PE too quiet, suspish. And ive also forgotten who else is playing


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

@Chattaneer PE I vote to be undead

Roll 20


----------



## Orchid PE

Vote update:

@LyceeFruit PE (txj)

@MEtoEE (madam)

@MadamPirate PE (rb, tj, me2, bly, Lycee)


----------



## Orchid PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> @Chattaneer PE I vote to be undead
> 
> Roll 20


Failure.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Chattaneer PE said:


> Failure.


----------



## Orchid PE

If we had a necromancer we might could pull it off.


----------



## Roarbark

tj_PE said:


> what's a d7 do?


If real question: tabletop gamers use d + "#" as shorthand for a # sided dice. i.e. d6 is a normal 6 sided die you'd use in Monopoly. Anything else is special nerd dice.  

There's 10 players besides RB now, but joke was that he has no dice that will work if it doesn't stay nice even numbers. 



ChebyshevII PE said:


> @Chattaneer PE I vote to be undead
> 
> Roll 20





Chattaneer PE said:


> Failure.


At least you're still a great dancer


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Roarbark said:


> d10, d8 d6.. .What are you gonna do if there's multiple night kills or a doc save? Better dust off that that d7.


I'll reroll the non-relevant numbers.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> @Chattaneer PE I vote to be undead
> 
> Roll 20


seconded


----------



## User1

ChebyshevII PE said:


> @Chattaneer PE I vote to be undead
> 
> Roll 20


i thought it was roll tide


----------



## User1

pls lawd tell me @MadamPirate PE is maf and ded


----------



## Orchid PE

54 Minutes remaining.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

tj_PE said:


> i thought it was roll tide


More like roll play


----------



## User1

I can't handle the suspense

and i don't have a d-anynumber to roll the dice to keep me busy while we wait


----------



## Orchid PE

3 Minutes.


----------



## txjennah PE

Wait


----------



## txjennah PE

@Chattaneer PE i vote for @MadamPirate PE


----------



## Orchid PE

Time


----------



## txjennah PE

Sorry i was getting my hair done and just got home.


----------



## Orchid PE

Vote update:

@MEtoEE (madam)

@MadamPirate PE (rb, tj, me2, bly, Lycee, txj)


----------



## txjennah PE

I hope @LyceeFruit PE is telling the truth


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Chattaneer PE said:


> Vote update:
> 
> @MEtoEE (madam)
> 
> @MadamPirate PE (rb, tj, me2, bly, Lycee, txj)


Wait someone unvoted for me?!


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

txjennah PE said:


> I hope @LyceeFruit PE is telling the truth


I am!


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Triple!


----------



## Orchid PE

Well @MadamPirate PE got lynched. She was townsfolk.

The remaining players are:

@MEtoEE

@SaltySteve

@jean15paul_PE

@blybrook PE

@tj_PE 

@RBHeadge PE

@txjennah PE

@JayKay PE

@Roarbark

@LyceeFruit PE


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Chattaneer PE said:


> Well @MadamPirate PE got lynched. She was townsfolk.
> 
> The remaining players are:
> 
> @MEtoEE
> 
> @SaltySteve
> 
> @jean15paul_PE
> 
> @blybrook PE
> 
> @tj_PE
> 
> @RBHeadge PE
> 
> @txjennah PE
> 
> @JayKay PE
> 
> @Roarbark
> 
> @LyceeFruit PE


----------



## txjennah PE

Goddamn it.


----------



## blybrook PE

Damnit!


----------



## User1

noooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP




----------



## User1

LyceeFruit PE said:


> Wait someone unvoted for me?!


I did


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Good luck finding the serial killer now... 

I keep getting stuck with dinner prep, ugh. Oh well.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

tj_PE said:


> I did


Thank you friendo


----------



## txjennah PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> Thank you friendo


Same here at the very last minute but


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

MadamPirate PE said:


> Good luck finding the serial killer now...
> 
> I keep getting stuck with dinner prep, ugh. Oh well.


Wait, were you the tracker? Wouldn't @Chattaneer PE have revealed that?


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

And isn't it against the rules to reveal your role after getting dedded?

Although I guess technically you didn't so... ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Triple post.

Also I have to make sure I vote BEFORE I leave work. Once I get home, too much stuff going on.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

sorry @MadamPirate PE, I blame my d10


----------



## RBHeadge PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> Wait, were you the tracker? Wouldn't @Chattaneer PE have revealed that?


the roles are supposed to be revealed during the lynch.


----------



## Roarbark

jean15paul_PE said:


> Wait, were you the tracker? Wouldn't @Chattaneer PE have revealed that?


My thought... Unless it appears as a normal town when investigated/deaded? Idk how these new roles work.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

For your daily dose of woodchipper...

https://www.oxygen.com/crime-news/richard-crafts-who-fed-helle-crafts-into-wood-chipper-freed?sky=soc_fb_oxygen_crimetime_familycrimes


----------



## Orchid PE

@MEtoEE Was killed during the night.


----------



## Orchid PE

Roarbark said:


> My thought... Unless it appears as a normal town when investigated/deaded? Idk how these new roles work.


It does show up as normal townsfolk when investigated.

But since it's been revealed, yes @MadamPirate PE was the Tracker.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

MadamPirate PE said:


> For your daily dose of woodchipper...
> 
> https://www.oxygen.com/crime-news/richard-crafts-who-fed-helle-crafts-into-wood-chipper-freed?sky=soc_fb_oxygen_crimetime_familycrimes


I have many issues with this... and it isn't the woodchipper.


----------



## JayKay PE

MadamPirate PE said:


> For your daily dose of woodchipper...
> 
> https://www.oxygen.com/crime-news/richard-crafts-who-fed-helle-crafts-into-wood-chipper-freed?sky=soc_fb_oxygen_crimetime_familycrimes


Oh no.  He's close to my parents.

*sends them link and warns them to stay away from active machinery*

@Chattaneer PE, when someone is deded, can you please @ everyone who is still alive?  I saw that @MEtoEE was killed, but I could have really easily missed it due to wood chipper discourse (which seems to be a normal topic on EB).


----------



## SaltySteve PE

Sorry I missed the voted last night. I cut out at work early and wen't home to take a 12 hour NyQuil induced nap. Do we know if it was mafia or the serial killer that got @MEtoEE? Why wasn't there two kills!?!?!?!


----------



## JayKay PE

Chattaneer PE said:


> It does show up as normal townsfolk when investigated.
> 
> But since it's been revealed, yes @MadamPirate PE was the Tracker.


But role are revealed when lynched, which is how cops/docs are revealed and normal townies.  Since the tracker was a role, even as a normal townie, they should be revealed during the lynching to let us despair and know we did wrong/fucked up more than normal.


----------



## JayKay PE

TRRRRRRRRRIPLE PPOST


----------



## Orchid PE

JayKay PE said:


> But role are revealed when lynched, which is how cops/docs are revealed and normal townies.  Since the tracker was a role, even as a normal townie, they should be revealed during the lynching to let us despair and know we did wrong/fucked up more than normal.


Indeed. However, with the tracker, if it is revealed that they are dead it allows the serial killer to kill without the fear of thinking they are being tracked. If the role is not announced when they are killed, the serial killer will think they need to tread lightly in order reduce being tracked.


----------



## Orchid PE

JayKay PE said:


> @Chattaneer PE, when someone is deded, can you please @ everyone who is still alive?  I saw that @MEtoEE was killed, but I could have really easily missed it due to wood chipper discourse (which seems to be a normal topic on EB).


Ok, I will.


----------



## SaltySteve PE

Remaining Players:

@SaltySteve

@jean15paul_PE

@blybrook PE

@tj_PE 

@RBHeadge PE

@txjennah PE

@JayKay PE

@Roarbark

@LyceeFruit PE


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

SaltySteve said:


> Sorry I missed the voted last night. I cut out at work early and wen't home to take a 12 hour NyQuil induced nap. Do we know if it was mafia or the serial killer that got @MEtoEE? Why wasn't there two kills!?!?!?!


those are the best naps


----------



## DLD PE

Chattaneer PE said:


> @MEtoEE Was killed during the night.


Ugh!  Oh well.  Townies need to re-group!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> I have many issues with this... and it isn't the woodchipper.


Yeah, that guy sucks. 

But woodchipper!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Chattaneer PE said:


> Indeed. However, with the tracker, if it is revealed that they are dead it allows the serial killer to kill without the fear of thinking they are being tracked. If the role is not announced when they are killed, the serial killer will think they need to tread lightly in order reduce being tracked.


That's no different from the Mafia if the cop is killed. Nighttime lynchings don't get roles announced, but daytime ones do.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

MadamPirate PE said:


> Yeah, that guy sucks.
> 
> But woodchipper!


In Maine, there was a geriatric violent offender released early in the last couple of years. He killed a woman in front of her kids.


----------



## Orchid PE

MadamPirate PE said:


> That's no different from the Mafia if the cop is killed. Nighttime lynchings don't get roles announced, but daytime ones do.


It's different since if the sk doesn't choose to kill anyone, they would show up normal to the tracker. The tracker could only detect the sk if they actively targeted to kill someone during the night. The mafia will _always_ show up as "not normal townsfolk" to the cop. However, depending on if the sk is trying to kill someone, they may or may not show up as "targeted x" or "no target."


----------



## Orchid PE

I was just attempting to maintain balance by not revealing that role during a lynch. But, since these are new roles I'm totally open to corrections for the mechanics.


----------



## DLD PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> In Maine, there was a geriatric violent offender released early in the last couple of years. He killed a woman in front of her kids.


It's too early in the morning (7:30am here) to use those kind of words, and I'm still on my 1st cup of coffee.  I had to Google "geriatric".


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

MEtoEE said:


> It's too early in the morning (7:30am here) to use those kind of words, and I'm still on my 1st cup of coffee.  I had to Google "geriatric".


strong start to Wednesday lol


----------



## DLD PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> strong start to Wednesday lol


Well it wasn't in Tom Henry's Key Word Index, so I was kinda lost.


----------



## SaltySteve PE

Chattaneer PE said:


> @MadamPirate PE (rb, tj, me2, bly, Lycee, txj)


I'm going to go ahead and cast a vote cause I've got things to get done today.

On the assumption that at least one of the mafia voted for MP, @Chattaneer PE I would like to randomly vote for @tj_PE. I'll try to check back tonight to see if any relevant info comes to light.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

@Chattaneer PE i vote for @jean15paul_PE


----------



## Orchid PE

I can't believe we made it through the 420 page without a single pot joke.


----------



## User1

Chattaneer PE said:


> I can't believe we made it through the 420 page without a single pot joke.


it's legal now and not as amusing


----------



## DLD PE

Chattaneer PE said:


> I can't believe we made it through the 420 page without a single pot joke.


Wait until 4/20/20


----------



## Orchid PE

tj_PE said:


> it's legal now


Must be nice.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Chattaneer PE said:


> Must be nice.


Eh, it’s just really weird driving around my hometown and seeing it advertised everywhere now.


----------



## txjennah PE

tj_PE said:


> it's legal now and not as amusing


Not legal in Indiana. But it is in Illinois, which is an hr's drive from here.


----------



## txjennah PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Eh, it’s just really weird driving around my hometown and seeing it advertised everywhere now.


I remember going to Denver and seeing all the "MILE HIGH CITY HUR HUR HURRRR" t-shirts.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

txjennah PE said:


> I remember going to Denver and seeing all the "MILE HIGH CITY HUR HUR HURRRR" t-shirts.


Try living here.

More pot shops per capita than Starbucks.


----------



## Orchid PE

MadamPirate PE said:


> Try living here.
> 
> More pot shops per capita than Starbucks.


We have more CBD shops than sbx, but mary still ain't legal here.


----------



## User1

i really enjoy the punny business names


----------



## Orchid PE

Vote Update:

@tj_PE (salty)

@jean15paul_PE (lycee)


----------



## txjennah PE

MadamPirate PE said:


> Try living here.
> 
> More pot shops per capita than Starbucks.


Oh, I'm sure. I remember seeing a lot of them when I visited, and that was back in 2015.

I love Denver, moving there is #goals (lmao not because of the pot).


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

MadamPirate PE said:


> Try living here.
> 
> More pot shops per capita than Starbucks.


Haha. I saw a pot shop that looked a lot like a coffee shop on the outside. Almost walked in there before realizing the mistake I was about to make.


----------



## txjennah PE

Chattaneer PE said:


> We have more CBD shops than sbx, but mary still ain't legal here.


I admit I'm pretty skeptical of CBD oil, but to each their own. And I'm sure as hell not giving it to my dog lol.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

txjennah PE said:


> Oh, I'm sure. I remember seeing a lot of them when I visited, and that was back in 2015.
> 
> I love Denver, moving there is #goals (lmao not because of the pot).


You sure about that?

it's -5 right now.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

tj_PE said:


> it's legal now and not as amusing


It's legal in Maine as of 2016. But this spring is when recreational sales can start.

Previously, it was only decriminalized in certain towns. And medical was legal since 99


----------



## Orchid PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Almost walked in there before realizing the happy accident I was about to make.


Fixed.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

txjennah PE said:


> I love Denver, moving there is #goals (lmao not because of the pot).


Same


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

MadamPirate PE said:


> You sure about that?
> 
> it's -5 right now.


Sure! I've had -20F lol


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

triple!?


----------



## MadamPirate PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> Same


Well at least you and @txjennah PE will have one built in friend when you get here!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> Sure! I've had -20F lol


IT'S TOO COLD


----------



## MadamPirate PE

trrrrrrriple


----------



## txjennah PE

MadamPirate PE said:


> You sure about that?
> 
> it's -5 right now.


Yep.  The Midwest will prepare me (although we're getting a mild winter, from what I've heard).  I could deal with the cold to be adjacent to the Rockies.


----------



## Orchid PE

txjennah PE said:


> I admit I'm pretty skeptical of CBD oil, but to each their own. And I'm sure as hell not giving it to my dog lol.


As long as it's not hemp oil, and is full spectrum, should be good to go.

But yeah, I'd never give that to my dog. I think that's a little mean.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

txjennah PE said:


> Yep.  The Midwest will prepare me (although we're getting a mild winter, from what I've heard).  I could deal with the cold to be adjacent to the Rockies.


I moved here from California.

I like seasons.


----------



## User1

txjennah PE said:


> I admit I'm pretty skeptical of CBD oil, but to each their own. And I'm sure as hell not giving it to my dog lol.


i have a roll on ointment that has cbd+thc and it gives almost instant pain relief!


----------



## DLD PE

I don't know what -5 is (45 mins south of Nashville).  I feel like we haven't even had a winter yet.

Is it legal to grow pot in TN now?


----------



## Orchid PE

MadamPirate PE said:


> I moved here from California.
> 
> I like seasons.


The seasons are really nice in the Smokies. Not as high as the Colorado mtns (pun intended), but still beautiful.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

MEtoEE said:


> I don't know what -5 is (45 mins south of Nashville).  I feel like we haven't even had a winter yet.
> 
> Is it legal to grow pot in TN now?


-5F.


----------



## txjennah PE

MadamPirate PE said:


> I moved here from California.
> 
> I like seasons.


You know...before I moved here, I was dreading winter. But yeah, it's actually really nice to have seasons and not melt 80% of the year.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

MadamPirate PE said:


> I moved here from California.
> 
> I like seasons.


Maine has seasons. And -20F lol


----------



## Orchid PE

MEtoEE said:


> I don't know what -5 is (45 mins south of Nashville).  I feel like we haven't even had a winter yet.
> 
> Is it legal to grow pot in TN now?


Hemp is legal to grow. There's a hemp farm like 5 minutes from my house. When I first moved here I was like, "Does anyone else see this!?"


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Chattaneer PE said:


> Fixed.


Well, I was in company garb and driving a company vehicle at the time, so...


----------



## DLD PE

I've walked the straight and narrow my whole life, only tried pot twice (and never got high off of it so I thought it was a waste) in my life.  Anyway last fall, I thought it might be a good idea to try it during a timed practice exam, just to see if what I learned might become more clear (it worked great for my pot smoking friends in college who graduated magna cum laude in engineering). I was just always afraid to try it.  I have co-workers who smoke it and some who have even done 'shrooms.  I asked them about it and they were afraid to to mess me up.

My street cred sucks so bad I couldn't do anything illegal if I tried lol.


----------



## DLD PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> -5F.


I meant it's been forever (if not EVER) since I've experienced sub-zero temperatures.


----------



## Supe

Did it work?


----------



## DLD PE

Chattaneer PE said:


> Hemp is legal to grow. There's a hemp farm like 5 minutes from my house. When I first moved here I was like, "Does anyone else see this!?"


Well damn I should try growing it in our garden!


----------



## txjennah PE

MEtoEE said:


> I've walked the straight and narrow my whole life, only tried pot twice (and never got high off of it so I thought it was a waste) in my life.  Anyway last fall, I thought it might be a good idea to try it during a timed practice exam, just to see if what I learned might become more clear (it worked great for my pot smoking friends in college who graduated magna cum laude in engineering). I was just always afraid to try it.  I have co-workers who smoke it and some who have even done 'shrooms.  I asked them about it and they were afraid to to mess me up.
> 
> My street cred sucks so bad I couldn't do anything illegal if I tried lol.


Lmao, same.  I haven't done any drugs.  I grew up with super strict parents so was terrified of getting caught doing anything ~bad~.  Then when I did have legit chances to try pot, I was applying for internships/jobs and was terrified of failing my drug test.  Then my company "randomly" drug tested me a shit ton my first couple of years here.   I'm not opposed to trying it down the line, especially now that it's getting legalized in more states. But I also don't see trying it as something that validates my existence as a human being or anything, lol.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Supe said:


> Did it work?


Nope. We’re still playing this game.


----------



## JayKay PE

tj_PE said:


> i really enjoy the punny business names


As @txjennah PE knows: Puns are the quickest way of making JK love you, so Colorado is amazing and maybe I'll move there.


----------



## DLD PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Nope. We’re still playing this game.


Who is Supe?


----------



## txjennah PE

JayKay PE said:


> As @txjennah PE knows: Puns are the quickest way of making JK love you, so Colorado is amazing and maybe I'll move there.


My husband and @JayKay PE have bonded over their mutual love of puns. Note that I am not including myself in that category


----------



## DLD PE

JayKay PE said:


> As @txjennah PE knows: Puns are the quickest way of making JK love you, so Colorado is amazing and maybe I'll move there.


I've only been to CO once, but I loved it.  My dad grew up in Denver.  Pretty sure I'd love it there, but we have no family there.


----------



## User1

JayKay PE said:


> As @txjennah PE knows: Puns are the quickest way of making JK love you, so Colorado is amazing and maybe I'll move there.


THERE ARE PUNNY BUSINESS NAMES IN WASHINGTON YOU JERK


----------



## User1

MEtoEE said:


> I've only been to CO once, but I loved it.  My dad grew up in Denver.  Pretty sure I'd love it there, but we have no family there.


i moved to WA with no fam or friends

yolo etc


----------



## JayKay PE

txjennah PE said:


> My husband and @JayKay PE have bonded over their mutual love of puns. Note that I am not including myself in that category


THEY WERE ALL AMAZING AND YOU JUST DON'T APPRECIATE A GOOD THING WHEN YOU HAVE IT.

@MEtoEE; I traveled to CO when I was younger on a trip with my best friend and her family.  The sky was soooooo blue!  It was amazing!!  One of my closer friends from an old job moved there for a lower COL/being closer to her family in Wyoming, and she's been bugging me to go down and visit.  Maybe I'll do that this summer when I have free time.

And seasons are a cool thing.  I could never live down south.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

MEtoEE said:


> Who is Supe?


Idk, maybe a lurker or something...


----------



## JayKay PE

tj_PE said:


> THERE ARE PUNNY BUSINESS NAMES IN WASHINGTON YOU JERK


PLEASE SEND ME SOME.  DOES IT HAVE THE SAME PUN-PER-CAPITA AS COLORADO???

And we are totes 'move to a new place without friends and family'-soulmates.  Though I do have @txjennah PE to bug when they let me.


----------



## DLD PE

We have seasons here in the South, but our definition of "winter" is, high's in the mid-upper 30s, some freezing rain/sleet once in a while, and 1-2 inches of snow accumulation once every couple of years.


----------



## Orchid PE

Chattaneer PE said:


> The seasons are really nice in the Smokies. Not as high as the Colorado mtns (pun intended), but still beautiful.






JayKay PE said:


> As @txjennah PE knows: Puns are the quickest way of making JK love you, so Colorado is amazing and maybe I'll move there.


Oh really.... I got no love for my pun. Lies.


----------



## DLD PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Idk, maybe a lurker or something...


Suspicious he shows up right after my suggestion of starting a pot garden.

@Chattaneer PE I vote for @Supe


----------



## MadamPirate PE

txjennah PE said:


> You know...before I moved here, I was dreading winter. But yeah, it's actually really nice to have seasons and not melt 80% of the year.


It really is. And it doesn't get to 120F in the summer here, either.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> Maine has seasons. And -20F lol


I think the coldest it's been since I've been here is -17F.

It's just cold and I hate the super cold.


----------



## DLD PE

tj_PE said:


> i moved to WA with no fam or friends
> 
> yolo etc


I did the same thing after college..moved to NC.  Not going to do it now lol.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

JayKay PE said:


> THEY WERE ALL AMAZING AND YOU JUST DON'T APPRECIATE A GOOD THING WHEN YOU HAVE IT.
> 
> @MEtoEE; I traveled to CO when I was younger on a trip with my best friend and her family.  The sky was soooooo blue!  It was amazing!!  One of my closer friends from an old job moved there for a lower COL/being closer to her family in Wyoming, and she's been bugging me to go down and visit.  Maybe I'll do that this summer when I have free time.
> 
> And seasons are a cool thing.  I could never live down south.


COME VISIT MEEEEEEEEEEEEEE ALSOOOOOOOOO


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Chattaneer PE said:


> I can't believe we made it through the 420 page without a single pot joke.


Marijuana is not a joke.

It is a gateway drug.  

A GATEWAY I TELL YOU!


----------



## JayKay PE

Chattaneer PE said:


> Oh really.... I got no love for my pun. Lies.


Didn't @ me.  If the pun is not super obvious/bad, it usually flies right over my head.

@MadamPirate PE COLORADO.  GO HORSEBACK RIDING WITH ME OR SHOW ME COOL STUFF PLZ THANK YOU


----------



## MadamPirate PE

JayKay PE said:


> Didn't @ me.  If the pus is not super obvious/bad, it usually flies right over my head.
> 
> @MadamPirate PE COLORADO.  GO HORSEBACK RIDING WITH ME OR SHOW ME COOL STUFF PLZ THANK YOU


I don't do horses. But I do good food and nifty shit!


----------



## Orchid PE

JayKay PE said:


> Didn't @ me.  If the pus is not super obvious/bad, it usually flies right over my head.
> 
> @MadamPirate PE COLORADO.  GO HORSEBACK RIDING WITH ME OR SHOW ME COOL STUFF PLZ THANK YOU


I was obvious. I literally said pun intended. I think you hate me.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> @Chattaneer PE i vote for @jean15paul_PE


HEY!!!!

@Chattaneer PE, I vote for @LyceeFruit PE 

I'm a townie and this reeks of mafia!


----------



## DLD PE

vhab49_PE said:


> Marijuana is not a joke.
> 
> It is a gateway drug.
> 
> A GATEWAY I TELL YOU!


----------



## JayKay PE

vhab49_PE said:


> Marijuana is not a joke.
> 
> It is a gateway drug.
> 
> A GATEWAY I TELL YOU!


----------



## JayKay PE

Chattaneer PE said:


> I was obvious. I literally said pun intended. I think you hate me.


You know what?  Fine.

I hate everyone in this thread, specifically @Chattaneer PE, @MEtoEE, and @Supe (supe has extra loathing because they're not posting in the other game threads, goddamnit).


----------



## JayKay PE

TRRRRRIPLE POST


----------



## DLD PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> HEY!!!!
> 
> @Chattaneer PE, I vote for @LyceeFruit PE
> 
> I'm a townie and this reeks of mafia!


Everyone knows @LyceeFruit PE isn't.

@Chattaneer PE I vote for....oops I can't now lol.


----------



## DLD PE

JayKay PE said:


> You know what?  Fine.
> 
> I hate everyone in this thread, specifically @Chattaneer PE, @MEtoEE, and @Supe (supe has extra loathing because they're not posting in the other game threads, goddamnit).


God Bless you.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

I've been to Colorado a few time for work and once for vacation (always around Denver and Colorado Springs). It seems like a great place. I could imagine living there.


----------



## Orchid PE

JayKay PE said:


> You know what?  Fine.
> 
> I hate everyone in this thread, specifically @Chattaneer PE, @MEtoEE, and @Supe (supe has extra loathing because they're not posting in the other game threads, goddamnit).


You went from showing me love in the spam thread to hating me in the mafia thread.

I don't _feel_ the love anymore.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

MEtoEE said:


> Everyone knows @LyceeFruit PE isn't.
> 
> @Chattaneer PE I vote for....oops I can't now lol.


Do we know that? Someone fill me in.


----------



## DLD PE

JayKay PE said:


> You know what?  Fine.
> 
> I hate everyone in this thread, specifically @Chattaneer PE, @MEtoEE, and @Supe (supe has extra loathing because they're not posting in the other game threads, goddamnit).


@JayKay PE Don't give in to hate!


----------



## Orchid PE

The dark side is much better.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> I've been to Colorado a few time for work and once for vacation (always around Denver and Colorado Springs). It seems like a great place. I could imagine living there.


Somewhere there is a SUPER EMBARRASSING video of me and a group of friends running up the bleachers at Red Rocks amphitheater. My below-sea-level lungs couldn't handle it.


----------



## txjennah PE

JayKay PE said:


> PLEASE SEND ME SOME.  DOES IT HAVE THE SAME PUN-PER-CAPITA AS COLORADO???
> 
> And we are totes 'move to a new place without friends and family'-soulmates.  Though I do have @txjennah PE to bug when they let me.


@JayKay PE is fun to hang out with, despite her love of puns.


----------



## DLD PE

I almost went to Colorado Springs after high school.


----------



## DLD PE

txjennah PE said:


> @JayKay PE is fun to hang out with, despite her love of puns.


I'm fun to hang out with too!


----------



## txjennah PE

MadamPirate PE said:


> It really is. And it doesn't get to 120F in the summer here, either.


When I lived in Texas, I remember thinking things like, "Well, it's a mild summer because we're not getting 90 straight days of 100 degree weather like in 2011."


----------



## MadamPirate PE

MEtoEE said:


> I'm fun to hang out with too!


Yeah, but I'm prettier.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

tj_PE said:


> i moved to WA with no fam or friends
> 
> yolo etc


I did it with CT and ME.

Granted I'm from NH so it wasn't terribly far away lol 



MEtoEE said:


> I did the same thing after college..moved to NC.  Not going to do it now lol.


I would lol

I tried to transfer to one of our PNW offices 2 years ago lol


----------



## MadamPirate PE

txjennah PE said:


> When I lived in Texas, I remember thinking things like, "Well, it's a mild summer because we're not getting 90 straight days of 100 degree weather like in 2011."


Ah, yes. I'm familiar with these things.

I'm going to Dallas in August and I'm excited for HOT. lay by the pool and turn into a puddle.


----------



## DLD PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> I did it with CT and ME.
> 
> Granted I'm from NH so it wasn't terribly far away lol
> 
> I would lol
> 
> I tried to transfer to one of our PNW offices 2 years ago lol


Where in NC?  I lived in the Raleigh/Durham area from 1999-2016.  Loved it there.

I just wouldn't move away now since I'm close to family and now I have a family and the whole moving/real estate thing would suck.


----------



## txjennah PE

MadamPirate PE said:


> Ah, yes. I'm familiar with these things.
> 
> I'm going to Dallas in August and I'm excited for HOT. lay by the pool and turn into a puddle.


Ohhh yes. You most def will with all that humidity hahahaha.


----------



## User1

MEtoEE said:


> Where in NC?  I lived in the Raleigh/Durham area from 1999-2016.  Loved it there.
> 
> I just wouldn't move away now since I'm close to family and now I have a family and the whole moving/real estate thing would suck.


I GOT A CRIMINAL CITATION IN RALEIGH


----------



## User1

LyceeFruit PE said:


> I did it with CT and ME.
> 
> Granted I'm from NH so it wasn't terribly far away lol
> 
> I would lol
> 
> I tried to transfer to one of our PNW offices 2 years ago lol


I'm from IL so pretty far :dunno:


----------



## DLD PE

MadamPirate PE said:


> Ah, yes. I'm familiar with these things.
> 
> I'm going to Dallas in August and I'm excited for HOT. lay by the pool and turn into a puddle.


Hot with low humidity (Southern Cal, Nevada, Dallas) is nice.  Hot with humidity (Houston, middle TN in the summer) is NOT.


----------



## Orchid PE

Y'all even spent a summer in Florida?


----------



## MadamPirate PE

txjennah PE said:


> Ohhh yes. You most def will with all that humidity hahahaha.


It's so stinking dry here ALL THE TIME. My poor hands.


----------



## DLD PE

tj_PE said:


> I GOT A CRIMINAL CITATION IN RALEIGH


Hitting people with boobs is a crime?  I learn something new every day.


----------



## DLD PE

Chattaneer PE said:


> Y'all even spent a summer in Florida?


I was at Okaloosa Island for a week in July a couple years ago, but I wouldn't consider that a summer.  It was HOT though.


----------



## txjennah PE

MadamPirate PE said:


> It's so stinking dry here ALL THE TIME. My poor hands.


It's def drier here than Austin, but I'm sure not as dry as where you are at.  My face is sad.  Definitely using more facial oils to make up for it.


----------



## Orchid PE

MEtoEE said:


> I was at Okaloosa Island for a week in July a couple years ago, but I wouldn't consider that a summer.  It was HOT though.


Talk about heat and humidity.


----------



## txjennah PE

MEtoEE said:


> Hot with low humidity (Southern Cal, Nevada, Dallas) is nice.  Hot with humidity (Houston, middle TN in the summer) is NOT.


Dallas has low humidity? hmm I think it's pretty humid, but yeah, definitely not as humid as Houston!  I used to have a field site on the coast and just melted every summer during my groundwater sampling events there.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Chattaneer PE said:


> Y'all even spent a summer in Florida?


Negative, and I don't ever plan on it.


----------



## Supe

I did receipt inspection at the Port of Houston in July and August.  Worst two months of my life...


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

MEtoEE said:


> I just wouldn't move away now since I'm close to family and now I have a family and the whole moving/real estate thing would suck.


*shrugs*

my grandmother would flip shit over a cross country move - she would've regardless of when i did it.

it's controlling AF tbh.

my mother wouldn't give a shit. she moved to the gd Mojave desert at 23yo so...


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

txjennah PE said:


> Dallas has low humidity? hmm I think it's pretty humid, but yeah, definitely not as humid as Houston!  I used to have a field site on the coast and just melted every summer during my groundwater sampling events there.


I went to Houston in April 2016 and wanted to die 

It was so humid at 6am.

I got heat rash


----------



## DLD PE

txjennah PE said:


> Dallas has low humidity? hmm I think it's pretty humid, but yeah, definitely not as humid as Houston!  I used to have a field site on the coast and just melted every summer during my groundwater sampling events there.


I think compared to midde/east TN, Dallas is low humidity.  Definitely not as dry as Vegas, Southern Cal or Arizona, but not near as humid as Houston from what I remember.


----------



## Orchid PE

MadamPirate PE said:


> Negative, and I don't ever plan on it.


Actually any other month for that matter. I've been swimming on Christmas before because it was in the 90s.


----------



## txjennah PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> I went to Houston in April 2016 and wanted to die
> 
> It was so humid at 6am.
> 
> I got heat rash


Yeah, the summers there are no joke.  I remember my field partner complaining about the heat at 8 am (my site is a little less than 2 hrs south of Houston), and I remember thinking, dude, this is as good as it's gonna get....


----------



## User1

Supe said:


> I did receipt inspection at the Port of Houston in July and August.  Worst two months of my life...


WHO IS SUPE


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> Do we know that? Someone fill me in.


Anybody got some of that sweet vote analysis? 

Looking at the votes, the only thing that stands out to me is that Lycee voted for MEtoEE (a townie) with NikR (a mafia) on day 1. Could be a coincidence, but that's the only thing I found to go on. But certain comments (like MEtoEE's) make me feel like I'm out of the loop. 

@RBHeadge PE, you're pretty good about analyzing the votes. Any insights to share?


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Chattaneer PE said:


> Actually any other month for that matter. I've been swimming on Christmas before because it was in the 90s.


I am going to go to Disney World just once, but that will be my only Florida excursion.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

txjennah PE said:


> Yeah, the summers there are no joke.  I remember my field partner complaining about the heat at 8 am (my site is a little less than 2 hrs south of Houston), and I remember thinking, dude, this is as good as it's gonna get....


Yeah... I ended up being loaned to our Houston group that year. And my coworker was like "yeah, we'll have you come out for training" and it was August. And I was just like "no, i'll die"


----------



## DLD PE

tj_PE said:


> WHO IS SUPE


The "NIECES" narcotics officer.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

New Orleans wins at humidity. #ImJustSaying


----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## JayKay PE

MadamPirate PE said:


> I am going to go to Disney World just once, but that will be my only Florida excursion.


Please let me know when you go!  I have a no expiration ticket I need to start using (plus I like their Dole whip desserts).


----------



## DLD PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> New Orleans wins at humidity. #ImJustSaying


I think it's like extreme cold.  You get to the mid-20s and below and it all feels the same...NUMB.

Humidity, I think you get to a certain lattitude (Houston, New Orleans, South Florida, etc) and anything south of that is just sweltering.


----------



## DLD PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> New Orleans wins at humidity. #ImJustSaying


Nobody wins at humidity (except mosquitos).


----------



## Orchid PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> New Orleans wins at humidity. #ImJustSaying


I think NO, Gulfport, Mobile, and Pensacola all feel about the same.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Yeah, my neck of the woods gets hot (up to 115 some years), but at least it’s not humid.


----------



## DLD PE

Sometimes I wonder how this entire group would do being cast on "Survivor".


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

MEtoEE said:


> Sometimes I wonder how this entire group would do being cast on "Survivor".


I’d be the first to die.


----------



## JayKay PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> I’d be the first to die.


Not if I die first.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

JayKay PE said:


> Please let me know when you go!  I have a no expiration ticket I need to start using (plus I like their Dole whip desserts).


mmmm, dole whipppppppp


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

JayKay PE said:


> Not if I die first.


I think we’re going about this the wrong way.


----------



## User1

@jean15paul_PE @LyceeFruit PE claims that chatt didn't reassign roles when she joined and therefore she can't be maf, also claimed that cheb investigated her and confirmed she was a townie. people generally seem to believe this information


----------



## DLD PE

I'd pay money to get JayKay and Chatt together at Disney and put them on the teacup ride.


----------



## JayKay PE

MEtoEE said:


> I'd pay money to get JayKay and Chatt together at Disney and put them on the teacup ride.


I SPIN THAT SHIT SO HARD AND WE ALL GET SMOOSHED


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

MEtoEE said:


> Sometimes I wonder how this entire group would do being cast on "Survivor".


One of my college classmates was on one of those survival shows. I haven't seen it. But apparently she was very aggressive and intense. And there was fear of safety for others


----------



## DLD PE

JayKay PE said:


> I SPIN THAT SHIT SO HARD AND WE ALL GET SMOOSHED


There it is!

I got $$$ on JayKay.  Who's in?


----------



## Orchid PE

tj_PE said:


> @jean15paul_PE @LyceeFruit PE claims that chatt didn't reassign roles when she joined and therefore she can't be maf, also claimed that cheb investigated her and confirmed she was a townie. people generally seem to believe this information


I just want to point out...

=IF(RANDBETWEEN(0,9),"Townie","Mafia")

10% Chance.


----------



## DLD PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> One of my college classmates was on one of those survival shows. I haven't seen it. But apparently she was very aggressive and intense. And there was fear of safety for others


You never told us you and @JayKay PE were roomies.


----------



## User1

Chattaneer PE said:


> I just want to point out...
> 
> =IF(RANDBETWEEN(0,9),"Townie","Mafia")
> 
> 10% Chance.


i was just giving a summary of the information shared!


----------



## Orchid PE

tj_PE said:


> i was just giving a summary of the information shared!


It's all good.

I just want people to know I didn't just make her a townie just to fit her in. I still left it to chance.


----------



## JayKay PE

MEtoEE said:


> You never told us you and @JayKay PE were roomies.


Lolololol, online JK is way different from rl JK.  Much more cursing, but less violence.  Also, you know, accent.


----------



## DLD PE

Chattaneer PE said:


> I just want to point out...
> 
> =IF(RANDBETWEEN(0,9),"Townie","Mafia")
> 
> 10% Chance.


I just want to point out:

Monday 1:41pm - You (Chatt) sends out announcement.

Monday 1:41pm - Lycee decides to play

Monday 1:42pm - You said, "Done" and added Lycee to the list.  To my knowledge no additional or "re-sent" PMs were announced.

Not even HAL could re-randomize and re-send that quick.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Seems suspicious to add someone and not re-randomize. Maybe @Chattaneer PE is mafia.


----------



## Orchid PE

MEtoEE said:


> To my knowledge no additional or "re-sent" PMs were announced.


Why would I have done that. You don't really know when roles were sent out.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

MEtoEE said:


> Sometimes I wonder how this entire group would do being cast on "Survivor".






ChebyshevII PE said:


> I’d be the first to die.






JayKay PE said:


> Not if I die first.


I never understood why so many people end up naked on that show. Does being naked make you more likely to survive? ... more likely to be liked by your peers.

That being said... I'd probably be the first one to end up naked. LOL


----------



## User1

it's easier to get clean if you have less dirty clothes attached

that would be my philosophy


----------



## Orchid PE

Just to be clear, it's not hard to have multiple tabs open with the messages ready to go, and then change the recipients after clicking a button to generate roles.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

jean15paul_PE said:


> I never understood why so many people end of naked on that show. Does being naked make you more likely to survive? ... more likely to be liked by your peers.
> 
> That being said... I'd probably be the first one to end up naked. LOL


Got hungry. No food. Clothes provide fiber. Boom, naked.


----------



## DLD PE

Chattaneer PE said:


> Why would I have done that. You don't really know when roles were sent out.


True, but you announcement insinuates the PMs for special roles were already sent out prior to the announcement (such as , "if you didn't get a PM from me, that means you're a regular townie).  But you quickly announced Lycee as a player within a minute of that announcement.  It would have been very difficult to re-randomize and re-send PMs.  

Of course this is all speculation.  You could have re-sent PMs a few mins later, but I find that highly unlikely because it's more likely SOMEONE would have slipped and mentioned it (having a role reversed or added) at some point.


----------



## Orchid PE

I'll leave it alone. It's up to you guys if you want to make assumptions.


----------



## Orchid PE

Double?


----------



## Orchid PE

MEtoEE said:


> True, but you announcement insinuates the PMs for special roles were already sent out prior to the announcement (such as , "if you didn't get a PM from me, that means you're a regular townie).  But you quickly announced Lycee as a player within a minute of that announcement.  It would have been very difficult to re-randomize and re-send PMs.
> 
> Of course this is all speculation.  You could have re-sent PMs a few mins later, but I find that highly unlikely because it's more likely SOMEONE would have slipped and mentioned it (having a role reversed or added) at some point.


That's just boilerplate stuff. I didn't _actually_ type that out.


----------



## User1

Chattaneer PE said:


> I'll leave it alone. It's up to you guys if you want to make assumptions.


----------



## DLD PE

Chattaneer PE said:


> Just to be clear, it's not hard to have multiple tabs open with the messages ready to go, and then change the recipients after clicking a button to generate roles.


True, like I said it's all speculation.  I have no proof.  We're all busy with other stuff (work, studying, goofing off lol) so I'm just going with what human nature tells me is most likely to happen.


----------



## DLD PE

Chattaneer PE said:


> I'll leave it alone. It's up to you guys if you want to make assumptions.


Double-post.  Suspicious! lol


----------



## Orchid PE

^ Double Post ^

And again to clarify, I did literally just type that formula up for effect.


----------



## DLD PE

And I never said @LyceeFruit PE is definitely NOT mafia.  I just said she would be at the very bottom of the suspicion list.


----------



## DLD PE

Chattaneer PE said:


> And again to clarify, I did literally just type that formula up for effect.


Well if you would have typed "NO, IF=AND$, &lt;OR &gt; BUTTS" I would have believed it.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

MEtoEE said:


> And I never said @LyceeFruit PE is definitely NOT mafia.  I just said she would be at the very bottom of the suspicion list.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

MEtoEE said:


> Well if you would have typed "NO, IF=AND$, &lt;OR &gt; BUTTS" I would have believed it.


you spelled butts with 2 T's


----------



## blybrook PE

TLR 6 pages. Just noted @MEtoEE has been offed during the night.

@Chattaneer PE, currently going to vote for @jean15paul_PE unless further information comes to light throughout the day.


----------



## DLD PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> you spelled butts with 2 T's


It's close to lunch time.  I like pork butts, especially Boston butts


----------



## DLD PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> you spelled butts with 2 T's


----------



## User1

i like allkindsabutts


----------



## DLD PE

blybrook PE said:


> TLR 6 pages. Just noted @MEtoEE has been offed during the night.
> 
> @Chattaneer PE, currently going to vote for @jean15paul_PE unless further information comes to light throughout the day.


Sounds like mafia speak.  Are you going to "forget" to change your vote back (again)?


----------



## Orchid PE

I think I know who I'd like to vote off.


----------



## DLD PE

Chattaneer PE said:


> I think I know who I'd like to vote off.


I'm already dead.


----------



## Orchid PE

MEtoEE said:


> I'm already dead.


Who said I was talking about Mafia.


----------



## DLD PE

Chattaneer PE said:


> Who said I was talking about Mafia.


Oh. lol


----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## User1

so what happens if i say 

@Chattaneer PE i vote for @mafia


----------



## DLD PE

For future mods:

Wow you can really get crazy with these roles lol:

https://wikiguides.neoseeker.com/wiki/The_Mafia_Game/Roles


----------



## mafia

tj_PE said:


> so what happens if i say
> 
> @Chattaneer PE i vote for @mafia


@Chattaneer PE I vote for @tj_PE.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

mafia said:


> @Chattaneer PE I vote for @tj_PE.


WTF is this $h1t


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

tj_PE said:


> i think @Audi driver, P.E. is working with the maf to drive me loco and is trolling v. well rn.


I don't troll.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

mafia said:


> @Chattaneer PE I vote for @tj_PE.


Me too.


----------



## DLD PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> WTF is this $h1t


It's called, @tj_PE just got schooled. lol


----------



## txjennah PE

mafia said:


> @Chattaneer PE I vote for @tj_PE.


Ok either @MEtoEE or @Chattaneer PE is responsible for this


----------



## blybrook PE

MEtoEE said:


> Sounds like mafia speak.  Are you going to "forget" to change your vote back (again)?


nope. I missed changing my vote last round due to traffic. Wasn't going to attempt to vote and drive.


----------



## txjennah PE

MEtoEE said:


> It's called, @tj_PE just got schooled. lol


Exhibit A


----------



## DLD PE

txjennah PE said:


> Ok either @MEtoEE or @Chattaneer PE is responsible for this


I wish!  No it wasn't me, but kudos to whoever did it lol.


----------



## DLD PE

mafia said:


> @Chattaneer PE I vote for @tj_PE.


Seriously this made me laugh out loud!  I about choked on my lunch!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Ok, I know I’m dead, but I got a strong feeling that @mafia is mafia.


----------



## User1

i suspect


----------



## blybrook PE

Its about time for @mafia to be a valid login!


----------



## User1

blybrook PE said:


> nope. I missed changing my vote last round due to traffic. Wasn't going to attempt to vote and drive.


we prefer you only to be dedded in the game of mafia, and also only if you are mafia, or another type of person who kills cereal


----------



## User1

what have I done


----------



## Orchid PE

tj_PE said:


> what have I done


I guess we said mafia too many times?


----------



## Orchid PE

Hey I broke 1k rep!


----------



## Supe




----------



## DLD PE

Chattaneer PE said:


> Hey I broke 1k rep!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Chattaneer PE said:


> Hey I broke 1k rep!


----------



## Orchid PE

tj_PE said:


> we prefer you only to be dedded in the game of mafia, and also only if you are mafia, or another type of person who kills cereal


My Lucky Charms never saw it coming  They wouldn't even hurt a fly!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Chattaneer PE said:


> My Lucky Charms never saw it coming  They wouldn't even hurt a fly!


It’s sickening that the SK does this just for Kix.


----------



## Orchid PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> It’s sickening that the SK does this just for Kix.


Proof you're a dad.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Chattaneer PE said:


> Proof you're a dad.


I was already a dad, but thanks for the magic trick.


----------



## Orchid PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> I was already a dad, but thanks for the magic trick.


Oh you think I said "poof."

I was so confused for a second.


----------



## Orchid PE

Anyone have any ideas of something I could get my wife for her birthday that's from our daughter?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Chattaneer PE said:


> Oh you think I said "poof."
> 
> I was so confused for a second.


That was the joke.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Chattaneer PE said:


> Anyone have any ideas of something I could get my wife for her birthday that's from our daughter?


How old is your monster?


----------



## Orchid PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> That was the joke.


Riiiiight. May bad.


----------



## Orchid PE

MadamPirate PE said:


> How old is your monster?


16 months.


----------



## DLD PE

Chattaneer PE said:


> Anyone have any ideas of something I could get my wife for her birthday that's from our daughter?


How old is your daughter?


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Chattaneer PE said:


> 16 months.


Something like this?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Chattaneer PE said:


> Riiiiight. May bad.


You’ll get there once you have more.


----------



## Orchid PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> You’ll get there once you have more.


How many does it take?


----------



## DLD PE

Chattaneer PE said:


> 16 months.


When my son was around that age, I got a painting from my wife "from him" that he actually made.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Chattaneer PE said:


> How many does it take?


For me, 3.


----------



## DLD PE

Chattaneer PE said:


> 16 months.


When my son was around that age, I got a painting from my wife from him that he actually made.


----------



## JayKay PE

MEtoEE said:


> When my son was around that age, I got a painting from my wife "from him" that he actually made.
> 
> *pic snip*


I feel lied to.  You're not a dog at all.

(your wife and you both look amazing and very happy! and your son is obviously an artist in the making!  Nice light to dark gradation!)


----------



## DLD PE

JayKay PE said:


> I feel lied to.  You're not a dog at all.
> 
> (your wife and you both look amazing and very happy! and your son is obviously an artist in the making!  Nice light to dark gradation!)


Oh, once in a while he can make something that looks really cool!  Other times it's a complete mess lol but he enjoy it.

Thanks btw.  I meant to crop out the wedding photo, and I did and re-posted.  Not sure my wife would want our wedding photo in the forum.


----------



## Orchid PE

She's not really into drawing and stuff.

So I've tried handprints before, but she really didn't like her hands being touched. I might try it again and just see if I can get a handprint in a birthday card.


----------



## JayKay PE

MEtoEE said:


> Oh, once in a while he can make something that looks really cool!  Other times it's a complete mess lol but he enjoy it.
> 
> Thanks btw.  I meant to crop out the wedding photo, and I did and re-posted.  Not sure my wife would want our wedding photo in the forum.


Art is meant to be enjoyed.  Your son is on the right path.

Lol, I totes get why she prob wouldn't want it on the website, but just tell her today she looks pretty.  No reason why.  She'll def appreciate it.


----------



## JayKay PE

Chattaneer PE said:


> She's not really into drawing and stuff.
> 
> So I've tried handprints before, but she really didn't like her hands being touched. I might try it again and just see if I can get a handprint in a birthday card.


Slather her in paint?  Technically her hands won't be touched and you can get an awesome butt-drag paint job?


----------



## JayKay PE

TRRRRRRIPLE POSt


----------



## DLD PE

Chattaneer PE said:


> She's not really into drawing and stuff.
> 
> So I've tried handprints before, but she really didn't like her hands being touched. I might try it again and just see if I can get a handprint in a birthday card.


You could do footprints.


----------



## Roarbark

Chattaneer PE said:


> View attachment 16316


Can we move that legend? I feel like it might be blocking something important. (Geography literalists who cant take a joke: I know I know, it's not exaaaactly there.)



tj_PE said:


> @jean15paul_PE @LyceeFruit PE claims that chatt didn't reassign roles when she joined and therefore she can't be maf, also claimed that cheb investigated her and confirmed she was a townie. people generally seem to believe this information


My assumption would be that Chatt assigned roles correctly, and included all people. IF he had already sent, it wouldn't be hard to resend, and I'd expect that he'd do that if adding someone. @ investigation, maybe... but no-one can confirm...

Did I miss anything else in the ~10 pages of spam while I was asleep?


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

MEtoEE said:


> You could do footprints.


or face


----------



## JayKay PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> MEtoEE said:
> 
> 
> 
> You could do footprints.
> 
> 
> 
> or face
Click to expand...

I stand by my original suggestion of butt prints.  THEY MAKE THE TOP HALF OF A HEART.  IT'S CUTE


----------



## JayKay PE

Roarbark said:


> Can we move that legend? I feel like it might be blocking something important. (Geography literalists who cant take a joke: I know I know, it's not exaaaactly there.)


God, what could be important in the middle of the ocean?  Just seems weird.  (j/k, j/k, I know all about the shrimp food trucks, which are very important)


----------



## JayKay PE

TRRRRRIPLE POST


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

JayKay PE said:


> I stand by my original suggestion of butt prints.  THEY MAKE THE TOP HALF OF A HEART.  IT'S CUTE


----------



## JayKay PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> *pic snip*


SEE?!?!  HANDPRINTS AREN'T CUTE AND ARE MENTALLY SCARRING


----------



## DLD PE

You could always send money.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Roarbark said:


> Can we move that legend? I feel like it might be blocking something important. (Geography literalists who cant take a joke: I know I know, it's not exaaaactly there.)


So how's the humidity in Hawaii?


----------



## DLD PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> So how's the humidity in Hawaii?


Something like this (annual average humidity, roughly):

Hawaii - 60%

Vegas - 30-40%

Dallas - 60-70%

Houston - 90%

Nashville - 70%


----------



## Roarbark

JayKay PE said:


> God, what could be important in the middle of the ocean?  Just seems weird.  (j/k, j/k, I know all about the shrimp food trucks, which are very important)


Got me there. Maybe not important, but definitely relevant to the convo. But maybe not as humid as Malaysia. That's where *I* have had my "It's 6 am, the sun isn't up, why am I sweating???" internal dialogue moments. 

Comparatively, when I go to CO (visit family), My body shrivels up and my skin starts flaking off. And nose bleeds. and my lips and skin sometimes split.  What the heck man. I s'pose I'd get used to it if I lived there, but....


----------



## Roarbark

MEtoEE said:


> Something like this (annual average humidity, roughly):
> 
> Hawaii - 60%
> 
> Vegas - 30-40%
> 
> Dallas - 60-70%
> 
> Houston - 90%
> 
> Nashville - 70%


Gross. Luckily we have our trade winds (~blowing east to west)to keep things moving round here, and that keeps the % down/bring us cool air from _the NORTH_.

...WHEN THEY STOP BLOWING, OH MY GOD, MAKE IT STOP.


----------



## SaltySteve PE

@Chattaneer PE can we get a vote update?



Chattaneer PE said:


> Anyone have any ideas of something I could get my wife for her birthday that's from our daughter?


I asked my wife if she wanted anything specific for Valentines day and her response was a romantic gesture... 

Her idea of a romantic gesture and mine probably differ though cause the first thing that went through my mind was a baby sitter, lingerie, nerf guns, and an extrrrrraa cheesy carb loaded pizza.


----------



## NikR_PE

SaltySteve said:


> a baby sitter, lingerie, nerf guns, and an extrrrrraa cheesy carb loaded pizza


is your wife part of this plan or is this all for you?


----------



## Orchid PE

If I haven't missed anything:

@tj_PE (salty)

@LyceeFruit PE (jean)

@jean15paul_PE (bly, lycee)

Others that don't count:

@mafia (tj)

@tj_PE (mafia, audi)


----------



## Orchid PE

Roarbark said:


> Can we move that legend? I feel like it might be blocking something important. (Geography literalists who cant take a joke: I know I know, it's not exaaaactly there.)
> 
> My assumption would be that Chatt assigned roles correctly, and included all people. IF he had already sent, it wouldn't be hard to resend, and I'd expect that he'd do that if adding someone. @ investigation, maybe... but no-one can confirm...
> 
> Did I miss anything else in the ~10 pages of spam while I was asleep?


You might've missed @tj_PE summoning the actual mafia.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

@Chattaneer PE, I'm changing my vote to @RBHeadge PE. 


Sounds like people in the know are trusting @LyceeFruit PE ¯\_(ツ)_/¯

@RBHeadge PE is being way too quiet. Usually by now he would have some in-depth game/vote analysis. When play style changes I get suspicious.


----------



## Orchid PE

Vote Update:

@tj_PE (salty)

@RBHeadge PE (jean)

@jean15paul_PE (bly, lycee)


----------



## RBHeadge PE

The mafia nightkilled the two players that cast critical votes against them in the first round.

The SK either has not acted, or choose the same tagret as the mafia last night.

Ita hard to read into day 1 votes. Its basically random. There are exceptions, but none that happened this round. 

It possible to find patterns, but those haven't emerged yet. Last night I picked one person at random and everyone dogpiled, so there isn't anything to divine from that.

We need more data.

At present there are three bad guys and six good guys. So nominally 1 in 3 chance of guessing right tonight.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

can we have a recap of who is left again?


----------



## Orchid PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> can we have a recap of who is left again?


@SaltySteve

@jean15paul_PE

@blybrook PE

@tj_PE

@RBHeadge PE

@txjennah PE

@JayKay PE

@Roarbark

@LyceeFruit PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Roarbark said:


> Got me there. Maybe not important, but definitely relevant to the convo. But maybe not as humid as Malaysia. That's where *I* have had my "It's 6 am, the sun isn't up, why am I sweating???" internal dialogue moments.
> 
> Comparatively, when I go to CO (visit family), My body shrivels up and my skin starts flaking off. And nose bleeds. and my lips and skin sometimes split.  What the heck man. I s'pose I'd get used to it if I lived there, but....


Sounds like you need to drink more water.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Last night I picked one person at random and everyone dogpiled, so there isn't anything to divine from that.


Yeah, thanks for that.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> I'm very busy again this week but I'm in.


Reposting 



jean15paul_PE said:


> @RBHeadge PE is being way too quiet. Usually by now he would have some in-depth game/vote analysis. When play style changes I get suspicious.


----------



## Roarbark

MadamPirate PE said:


> Sounds like you need to drink more water.


 I make it a point to drink LOTS of water when I'm there, in the hope it'll help. Light pee, so it's not plain ol dehydration.



RBHeadge PE said:


> The mafia nightkilled the two players that cast critical votes against them in the first round.
> The SK either has not acted, or choose the same tagret as the mafia last night.
> Ita hard to read into day 1 votes. Its basically random. There are exceptions, but none that happened this round.
> It possible to find patterns, but those haven't emerged yet. Last night I picked one person at random and everyone dogpiled, so there isn't anything to divine from that.
> We need more data.
> At present there are three bad guys and six good guys. So nominally 1 in 3 chance of guessing right tonight.


Agree. Not much to go on right now. Confused by some earlier statements in the game...


----------



## User1

hm.

@Chattaneer PE for right now imma vote for @jean15paul_PE as @mafia


----------



## JayKay PE

I vote for more people to play Horse is the Stable and the counting using pictures games!


----------



## Roarbark

I vote for it to not pour rain on me when I go out in the field this afternoon.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

tj_PE said:


> hm.
> 
> @Chattaneer PE for right now imma vote for @jean15paul_PE as @mafia


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

^^^
I have many positive qualities... like being a townie.


----------



## txjennah PE

Idfk who to vote for. @Chattaneer PE I guess I vote for @LyceeFruit PE since I'm not 100% convinced of her story. But idk. IDK.


----------



## Orchid PE

Vote update:

@tj_PE (salty)

@RBHeadge PE (jean)

@jean15paul_PE (bly, tj, Lycee)

@LyceeFruit PE (txj)


----------



## txjennah PE

Why are we going for @jean15paul_PE? Def willing to change my vote.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

txjennah PE said:


> Why are we going for @jean15paul_PE? Def willing to change my vote.


I'm wondering the same thing


----------



## Roarbark

txjennah PE said:


> Idfk who to vote for. @Chattaneer PE I guess I vote for @LyceeFruit PE since I'm not 100% convinced of her story. But idk. IDK.


@Chattaneer PE I vote for @LyceeFruit PE too. Agree story felt kinda weird.
Edit: It didn't pour on my repaving work, hooray!


----------



## User1

@Chattaneer PE imma change my vote to @SaltySteve bc they voted for me and I'm not maf so


----------



## User1

Roarbark said:


> Edit: It didn't pour on my repaving work, hooray!


yay!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

*rolls a d8*

@Chattaneer PE I vote for @SaltySteve


----------



## Roarbark

RBHeadge PE said:


> *rolls a d8*
> 
> @Chattaneer PE I vote for @SaltySteve


@tj_PE Don't you feel like you're in the *in* crowd now that you understand dice jokes?


----------



## User1

Roarbark said:


> @tj_PE Don't you feel like you're in the *in* crowd now that you understand dice jokes?


I SO DO

i *almost* posted to fb that TIL about it but then I didn't want people to think I could handle playing games involving those diceses


----------



## DLD PE

Why do I feel like the townies are going to crap out on this one?


----------



## Orchid PE

@tj_PE (salty)

@RBHeadge PE (jean)

@jean15paul_PE (bly, lycee)

@SaltySteve (tj, rb)

@LyceeFruit PE (txj, roar)


----------



## RBHeadge PE

@Chattaneer PE I change my vote to @jean15paul_PE


----------



## Orchid PE

I might literally have to break out the dice.


----------



## Orchid PE

Chattaneer PE said:


> @tj_PE (salty)
> 
> @RBHeadge PE (jean)
> 
> @jean15paul_PE (bly, lycee, rb)
> 
> @SaltySteve (tj)
> 
> @LyceeFruit PE (txj, roar)


----------



## Orchid PE

Man. I wanted to use the dice! Idk how I haven't lost these guys over the last 15+ years.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Chattaneer PE said:


> Man. I wanted to use the dice! Idk how I haven't lost these guys over the last 15+ years.
> 
> View attachment 16334


you've either got huge hands or really tiny dice


----------



## SaltySteve PE

You know what they say about people with tiny dice? They have to work really hard not to lose them!!!!!


----------



## User1

i feel like you're not actually voted most likely to be @mafia


----------



## SaltySteve PE

For anyone interested there's a single player pen and paper dungeon crawler game that uses on d6. It's called 4 against the darkness and its awesome as a solo player or in a group up to 4.


----------



## User1

SaltySteve said:


> For anyone interested there's a single player pen and paper dungeon crawler game that uses on d6. It's called 4 against the darkness and its awesome as a solo player or in a group up to 4.


nerd


----------



## SaltySteve PE

tj_PE said:


> i feel like you're not actually voted most likely to be @mafia


I've played 4 rounds and been lynched in the first two rounds in 50% of them. I put that in there as a joke and I think you're the first to notice it.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

RBHeadge PE said:


> you've either got huge hands or really tiny dice


----------



## Orchid PE

SaltySteve said:


> For anyone interested there's a single player pen and paper dungeon crawler game that uses on d6. It's called 4 against the darkness and its awesome as a solo player or in a group up to 4.


If this is real I'll have to Google it.


----------



## DLD PE

Chattaneer PE said:


> Man. I wanted to use the dice! Idk how I haven't lost these guys over the last 15+ years.
> 
> View attachment 16334


You must keep leprechauns in your house.


----------



## SaltySteve PE

@Chattaneer PE There's a whole series. 4AD is the original book. You can find it online to download or buy it from amazon for pretty cheap.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Seriously folks, don't vote for me. I'm on your side.


----------



## Orchid PE

Look, there's nothing wrong with the size of mine or Trump's hands.


----------



## DLD PE

SaltySteve said:


> @Chattaneer PE There's a whole series. 4AD is the original book. You can find it online to download or buy it from amazon for pretty cheap.
> 
> View attachment 16335


What are they looking for?  The Amulet of Yendor?


----------



## DLD PE

SaltySteve said:


> @Chattaneer PE There's a whole series. 4AD is the original book. You can find it online to download or buy it from amazon for pretty cheap.
> 
> View attachment 16335


Mafia gonna get 'em.


----------



## Orchid PE

Chattaneer PE said:


> @RBHeadge PE (jean)
> 
> @jean15paul_PE (bly, lycee, rb)
> 
> @SaltySteve (tj)
> 
> @LyceeFruit PE (txj, roar)


15 Minutes remaining.


----------



## Orchid PE

Dagnabbit. I've got to type up the remaining players on my phone. F.


----------



## blybrook PE

@Chattaneer PE, i hereby change my vote to @LyceeFruit PE.


----------



## User1

@Chattaneer PE i change my vote to @jean15paul_PE


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

@Chattaneer PE I changed my vote to @LyceeFruit PE


----------



## Roarbark

@Chattaneer PE I change to @jean15paul_PE


----------



## txjennah PE

@Chattaneer PE I change my vote to @jean15paul_PE


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Y'all are being fooled


----------



## Orchid PE

Time.


----------



## Orchid PE

Give me a sec to type all this up with my big hands.


----------



## User1

oh god


----------



## User1




----------



## DLD PE

Should only take you a minute based on past claims.


----------



## Orchid PE

Final Vote:

@tj_PE (salty)

@LyceeFruit PE (jean, bly)

@jean15paul_PE (tj, rb, txj, roar, lycee)

----

@jean15paul_PE Was lynched by the town. He was mafia.

----

The remaining players are:

@SaltySteve

@blybrook PE

@tj_PE

@RBHeadge PE

@txjennah PE

@JayKay PE

@Roarbark

@LyceeFruit PE


----------



## User1

YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## RBHeadge PE




----------



## DLD PE




----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Y'all got me. 

I made several critical errors.

Sorry for the lies. (That's a thing we're supposed to say in here?)


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

That was a close call for me. I was in Spanish class and couldnt check


----------



## Orchid PE

Alright everyone sleep well, for you might not wake up tomorrow morning.


----------



## DLD PE

Chattaneer PE said:


> Alright everyone sleep well, for you might not wake up tomorrow morning.


At least I'll go to bed knowing I know a little more about batteries.  Oh wait, I'm already dead....but I know a little more about batteries.


----------



## DLD PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> That was a close call for me. I was in Spanish class and couldnt check


Si.  Hermosa chica esta segura.


----------



## DLD PE

Triple post lol.


----------



## User1

Hm


----------



## User1

MEtoEE said:


> At least I'll go to bed knowing I know a little more about batteries.  Oh wait, I'm already dead....but I know a little more about batteries.


Is the battery dead tho? 

Do batteries live?


----------



## blybrook PE

Alright! Glad my vote change didn't affect the final tally


----------



## Orchid PE

During the night:

@LyceeFruit PE Was killed by the serial killer. I'll give you guys one guess as to how they killed her 

@RBHeadge PE Was attacked by the mafia and left for dead, but the doctor found him and now he's recovering.

----

The remaining players are:

@SaltySteve

@blybrook PE

@tj_PE

@RBHeadge PE

@txjennah PE

@JayKay PE

@Roarbark


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Chattaneer PE said:


> During the night:
> 
> @LyceeFruit PE Was killed by the serial killer. I'll give you guys one guess as to how they killed her


Rude


----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## JayKay PE

Chattaneer PE said:


> @LyceeFruit PE Was killed by the serial killer. I'll give you guys one guess as to how they killed her


By letting them overindulge in too many moo-videos?  Resulting in a coma from cuteness?


----------



## JayKay PE

Also, how am i still alive?


----------



## JayKay PE

TRRRRRIPLE POST


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Chattaneer PE said:


> @RBHeadge PE 1 (jean)
> 
> @jean15paul_PE 3 (bly, lycee, rb)
> 
> @SaltySteve 1 (tj)
> 
> @LyceeFruit PE 2 (txj, roar)
> 
> 
> 
> 15 Minutes remaining.
Click to expand...

I had to tweak the internal quote above for clarity and reproducability but you can go back a page to confirm that the core information remains unchanged.

The next quotes show what happened over the course of a couple minutes right before the conclusion of the vote. I will update the relevant vote tallies between quotes.



blybrook PE said:


> @Chattaneer PE, i hereby change my vote to @LyceeFruit PE.


@RBHeadge PE 1 (jean)

@jean15paul_PE 2 (lycee, rb)

@SaltySteve 1 (tj)

@LyceeFruit PE 3 (txj, roar, bly)



tj_PE said:


> @Chattaneer PE i change my vote to @jean15paul_PE


@RBHeadge PE 1 (jean)

@jean15paul_PE 3 (lycee, rb, tj)

@LyceeFruit PE 3 (txj, roar, bly)



jean15paul_PE said:


> @Chattaneer PE I changed my vote to @LyceeFruit PE


@jean15paul_PE 3 (lycee, rb, tj)

@LyceeFruit PE 4 (txj, roar, bly, jean)



Roarbark said:


> @Chattaneer PE I change to @jean15paul_PE


and



txjennah PE said:


> @Chattaneer PE I change my vote to @jean15paul_PE


@jean15paul_PE 5 (lycee, rb, tj, roar, txj)

@LyceeFruit PE 2 (bly, jean)


----------



## Supe




----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Here's my stretchy girl this morning

@Roarbark this is what I was describing the other day


----------



## txjennah PE

Lycee was a shot in the dark for me. I’m sorry lycee. I am a townie though


----------



## SaltySteve PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> I had to tweak the internal quote above for clarity and reproducability but you can go back a page to confirm that the core information remains unchanged.
> 
> The next quotes show what happened over the course of a couple minutes right before the conclusion of the vote. I will update the relevant vote tallies between quotes.


I was on mobile when all that happened. I was like holy crap someone must have found out something! Anyone want to share with me why everyone just dog piled on @jean15paul_PE. I didn't seem to get the memo and I don't know what to make of all the vote switcharooing.

My take away from the night kills:

- There's still 1 mafia left since we had a night kill.

- The SK is still in play. I thought maybe they might have been night killed after not seeing a 2nd night kill on days 1 &amp; 2.

- RB is confirmed as not a Mafia member but could still potentially be the SK.


----------



## Orchid PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> I had to tweak the internal quote above for clarity and reproducability but you can go back a page to confirm that the core information remains unchanged.
> 
> The next quotes show what happened over the course of a couple minutes right before the conclusion of the vote. I will update the relevant vote tallies between quotes.
> 
> @RBHeadge PE 1 (jean)
> 
> @jean15paul_PE 2 (lycee, rb)
> 
> @SaltySteve 1 (tj)
> 
> @LyceeFruit PE 3 (txj, roar, bly)
> 
> @RBHeadge PE 1 (jean)
> 
> @jean15paul_PE 3 (lycee, rb, tj)
> 
> @LyceeFruit PE 3 (txj, roar, bly)
> 
> @jean15paul_PE 3 (lycee, rb, tj)
> 
> @LyceeFruit PE 4 (txj, roar, bly, jean)
> 
> and
> 
> @jean15paul_PE 5 (lycee, rb, tj, roar, txj)
> 
> @LyceeFruit PE 2 (bly, jean)


For a second, I thought I had missed a vote and I was like, "I gosh I just ruined the game." But then I realized it was an analysis.

I have an idea. Today, let's all vote early and then at 8:59PM we'll all change our votes, at least twice, just to keep things spicy.


----------



## Orchid PE

I didn't expect there to be 7 remaining players today. You have all...


----------



## User1

txjennah PE said:


> Lycee was a shot in the dark for me. I’m sorry lycee. I am a townie though


to be fair i was struggling to believe lycee story too

like you dont just get to have these facts at the start of a game with no chance of being mafia! lollll


----------



## DLD PE

SaltySteve said:


> I was on mobile when all that happened. I was like holy crap someone must have found out something! Anyone want to share with me why everyone just dog piled on @jean15paul_PE. I didn't seem to get the memo and I don't know what to make of all the vote switcharooing.
> 
> My take away from the night kills:
> 
> - There's still 1 mafia left since we had a night kill.
> 
> - The SK is still in play. I thought maybe they might have been night killed after not seeing a 2nd night kill on days 1 &amp; 2.
> 
> - RB is confirmed as not a Mafia member but could still potentially be the SK.


Correct me if I'm wrong (mostly likely I am with one of the following):

1. @jean15paul_PE was killed by the townies and confirmed mafia (this we know as confirmed by the mod)

2. @LyceeFruit PE was night killed by the serial killer, but we don't have a confirmed status of LyceeFruit.  She could have been mafia (highly unlikely IMO), but the nightkill victim's role is never revealed.

3.  @RBHeadge PE was saved by the doctor.  Obviously the serial killer doesn't get 2 kills in one night, so that means the mafia attempted to kill RBHedge.  We still have not confirmed RB's status.  It's obvious he isn't mafia, but it's possible the doctor would have unwittingly saved RB as a serial killer without knowing it.


----------



## SaltySteve PE

MEtoEE said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong (mostly likely I am with one of the following):
> 
> 1. @jean15paul_PE was killed by the townies and confirmed mafia (this we know as confirmed by the mod)
> 
> 2. @LyceeFruit PE was night killed by the serial killer, but we don't have a confirmed status of LyceeFruit.  She could have been mafia (highly unlikely IMO), but the nightkill victim's role is never revealed.
> 
> 3.  @RBHeadge PE was saved by the doctor.  Obviously the serial killer doesn't get 2 kills in one night, so that means the mafia attempted to kill RBHedge.  We still have not confirmed RB's status.  It's obvious he isn't mafia, but it's possible the doctor would have unwittingly saved RB as a serial killer without knowing it.


1 - Correct

2 - Correct. The night kills happen simultaneously so technically she could have been mafia. We'll know more if mafia doesn't make a night kill tonight.

3 - That's the same as my 3rd bullet point. He's not mafia but could be the SK. The attempt on his life is confirmed as mafia by @Chattaneer PE original night kill post.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

SaltySteve said:


> I was like holy crap someone must have found out something! Anyone want to share with me why everyone just dog piled on @jean15paul_PE. I didn't seem to get the memo and I don't know what to make of all the vote switcharooing.


Sudden vote switching, especially when the "winner" (loser?) of the vote is mafia, is indicative that someone(s) figured something out. the vote switching on both sides is indicative of pre-existing voting coalition, or a sudden scrambling for votes that may serve the same purpose.

From last night's vote, a neutral outsider could infer that there were two voting blocs.

One should be careful not to infer anything about their place in the game from being excluded from last-moment controlled information sharing or voting. There are a myriad of reasons why this may occur ranging from strategic to coincidental. tl;dr don't take it personal



SaltySteve said:


> My take away from the night kills:
> 
> - There's still 1 mafia left since we had a night kill.
> 
> - The SK is still in play. I thought maybe they might have been night killed after not seeing a 2nd night kill on days 1 &amp; 2.
> 
> - RB is confirmed as not a Mafia member but could still potentially be the SK.


I agree with this assessment. Regarding the SK:

people killed (or attempted)

vote 1: nikr: mafia

maf nightkill 1: cheb: cop

vote 2: madampirate: tracker

mafia nightkill 2: me2: not SK

vote 3: jean: mafia

SK nightkill 1?: lycee: not SK

mafia nightkill attempt 3: RBH (not mafia, not doc)



SaltySteve said:


> I was like holy crap someone must have found out something!





Chattaneer PE said:


> I have an idea. Today, let's all vote early and then at 8:59PM we'll all change our votes, at least twice, just to keep things spicy.


Yeah,  the last second shenanigans annoy me as a mod too. Especially when I prewrote narratives. I have frequently asked players to tell me via PM if something like that was planned so I could prepare for it. fwiw, last night's events were fast breaking and _kinda _unpredictable in how votes would switch, so no advanced notice was possible.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

MEtoEE said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong (mostly likely I am with one of the following):
> 
> 1. @jean15paul_PE was killed by the townies and confirmed mafia (this we know as confirmed by the mod)
> 
> 2. @LyceeFruit PE was night killed by the serial killer, but we don't have a confirmed status of LyceeFruit.  She could have been mafia (highly unlikely IMO), but the nightkill victim's role is never revealed.
> 
> 3.  @RBHeadge PE was saved by the doctor.  Obviously the serial killer doesn't get 2 kills in one night, so that means the mafia attempted to kill RBHedge.  We still have not confirmed RB's status.  It's obvious he isn't mafia, but it's possible the doctor would have unwittingly saved RB as a serial killer without knowing it.


1) correct

2) partially correct. a mafia killed during the night is supposed to have their role revealed. This is the only exception to the nightkilled players don't have their role revealed (under the rules we are playing by). So lycee is not mafia.

3) correct, note that is was explicitly announced that the mafia tried to kill me.


----------



## Orchid PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Yeah,  the last second shenanigans annoy me as a mod too. Especially when I prewrote narratives. I have frequently asked players to tell me via PM if something like that was planned so I could prepare for it. fwiw, last night's events were fast breaking and _kinda _unpredictable in how votes would switch, so no advanced notice was possible.


It's all good!

Though, that late at night I'll probably be updating stuff on my phone so it will take me a little while to go through and make sure I don't miss a vote.


----------



## Orchid PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> 1) correct
> 
> 2) partially correct. a mafia killed during the night is supposed to have their role revealed. This is the only exception to the nightkilled players don't have their role revealed (under the rules we are playing by). So lycee is not mafia.
> 
> 3) correct, note that is was explicitly announced that the mafia tried to kill me.


Ooooooo Things are getting interesting! I love it.


----------



## DLD PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Sudden vote switching, especially when the "winner" (loser?) of the vote is mafia, is indicative that someone(s) figured something out. the vote switching on both sides is indicative of pre-existing voting coalition, or a sudden scrambling for votes that may serve the same purpose.
> 
> From last night's vote, a neutral outsider could infer that there were two voting blocs.
> 
> One should be careful not to infer anything about their place in the game from being excluded from last-moment controlled information sharing or voting. There are a myriad of reasons why this may occur ranging from strategic to coincidental. tl;dr don't take it personal
> 
> I agree with this assessment. Regarding the SK:
> 
> people killed (or attempted)
> 
> vote 1: nikr: mafia
> 
> maf nightkill 1: cheb: cop
> 
> vote 2: madampirate: tracker
> 
> mafia nightkill 2: me2: not SK
> 
> vote 3: jean: mafia
> 
> SK nightkill 1?: lycee: not SK
> 
> mafia nightkill attempt 3: RBH (not mafia, not doc)


So one three things we can agree on:

1.  The rules do not allow the serial killer to kill on the first night.

2.  I was the only one killed on Night 2 (by the mafia)

3.  The serial killer, for whatever reason, chose not to use his/her kill on Night 2.

If all the above is true, I'm curious as to why the serial killer waited until last night to start killing.


----------



## User1

MEtoEE said:


> So one thing we can agree on:
> 
> 1.  The rules do not allow the serial killer to kill on the first night.
> 
> 2.  I was the only one killed on Night 2 (by the mafia)
> 
> 3.  The serial killer, for whatever reason, chose not to use his/her kill on Night 2.
> 
> If all the above is true, I'm curious as to why the serial killer waited until last night to start killing.


what if SK was waiting for tracker (confirmed to be MP by chatt) to be dedded before they started killing mayhaps?


----------



## User1

also that was not one thing there were three :dunno:


----------



## RBHeadge PE

I do not concur on item 2 and 3. It's possible that you were the target of both the mafia and SK on night 2. IIRC it wasn't announced who attacked you.


----------



## DLD PE

tj_PE said:


> what if SK was waiting for tracker (confirmed to be MP by chatt) to be dedded before they started killing mayhaps?


I get your question, but in my opinion it's too difficult for the tracker to detect the serial killer early in the game.  It had to be luck for the tracker to be killed this early (I'd like to hear the full story how that happened after this round ends).  

But there's too many players, too high of a mountain to climb for the serial killer to delay killing.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

tj_PE said:


> what if SK was waiting for tracker (confirmed to be MP by chatt) to be dedded before they started killing mayhaps?


Or the SK read the rules and knows that if the mafia outnumber the town (non-mafia) that the mafia wins and SK loses. Therefore is incentivized to keep more townies around until the mafia is near dead. I'm not sure that I fully agree with the strategy, but to each their own.

Alternativly, the SK just forgot, or couldn't pick a target on night two. I once moded a game where the mafia didn't send me a target one night because RL got in the way.


----------



## DLD PE

tj_PE said:


> also that was not one thing there were three :dunno:


Fix'd


----------



## DLD PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> I do not concur on item 2 and 3. It's possible that you were the target of both the mafia and SK on night 2. IIRC it wasn't announced who attacked you.


There should be rule saying if 1 person gets targeted by both mafia and the serial killer, they get in a fight and the target escapes.


----------



## User1

MEtoEE said:


> There should be rule saying if 1 person gets targeted by both mafia and the serial killer, they get in a fight and the target escapes.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

MEtoEE said:


> It had to be luck for the tracker to be killed this early (I'd like to hear the full story how that happened after this round ends).


I rolled a d10. The number corresponded to @MadamPirate PE.

The End.

I'm sorry @MadamPirate PE


----------



## RBHeadge PE

And that's why I despise making random votes early in the game.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> I rolled a d10. The number corresponded to @MadamPirate PE.
> 
> The End.
> 
> I'm sorry @MadamPirate PE


But are you, really?


----------



## txjennah PE

tj_PE said:


> to be fair i was struggling to believe lycee story too
> 
> like you dont just get to have these facts at the start of a game with no chance of being mafia! lollll


Yeah! Sorry @LyceeFruit PE. We'll avenge your death.

I hate that I'm the last person to change my vote. I was eating dinner and trying not to ignore my husband by checking my phone, lol.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

for all intents and purposes, you changed your vote at the same time as roarbark last night.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

It is interesting that the mod decided to reveal which nightkill was which.


----------



## Orchid PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> It is interesting that the mod decided to reveal which nightkill was which.


Interesting indeed!

More public analysis! I'm out of the loop so I love seeing this stuff.


----------



## blybrook PE

Just for public information, I had changed my vote just before timr was called as @jean15paul_PE sent a pm claiming to be the doc. While I had no way to verify due to limited timing, I changed my vote. Then the dog pile started and I'm glad we got a mafia outta town.


----------



## DLD PE

Chattaneer PE said:


> Interesting indeed!
> 
> More public analysis! I'm out of the loop so I love seeing this stuff.


When you update your lists as to who's left (alive), can you please include the dead people and their roles (including "unknown" if unknown).


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

I randomly picked @jean15paul_PE yesterday lol


----------



## Orchid PE

MEtoEE said:


> When you update your lists as to who's left (alive), can you please include the dead people and their roles (including "unknown" if unknown).


I mean, at some point the players need to start keeping track for themselves. I think that's part of the game.


----------



## DLD PE

Chattaneer PE said:


> I mean, at some point the players need to start keeping track for themselves. I think that's part of the game.


Yeah, but we're lazy


----------



## Orchid PE

MEtoEE said:


> Yeah, but we're lazy


True. Engineers do usually produce the most amount of work for the least amount of effort.


----------



## DLD PE

Chattaneer PE said:


> True. Engineers do usually produce the most amount of work for the least amount of effort.


It's all about delegating.


----------



## JayKay PE

Chattaneer PE said:


> I mean, at some point the players need to start keeping track for themselves. I think that's part of the game.


Yeah.  I think the only responsibility for the mod is to say who is still alive after each death (since sometimes I forget who is playing and a ton of pages can go by without realizing).

It's up to the players to keep track of who is dead and their roles.  That's...kinda the point of the game, @MEtoEE.


----------



## DLD PE

JayKay PE said:


> Yeah.  I think the only responsibility for the mod is to say who is still alive after each death (since sometimes I forget who is playing and a ton of pages can go by without realizing).
> 
> It's up to the players to keep track of who is dead and their roles.  That's...kinda the point of the game, @MEtoEE.


Am I still dead? (pinching self)


----------



## JayKay PE

MEtoEE said:


> Am I still dead? (pinching self)


*kicks body into a ditch*

Man, I sure hope you are.  Don't think there's a culvert down there.


----------



## Orchid PE

Surprise.

You're all dead and you've been living on an island, stuck in a time loop.

@MEtoEE, @ChebyshevII PE, @jean15paul_PE, @MadamPirate PE, @NikR_PE, and @LyceeFruit PE are waiting for you in the church.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Sad to be dead, but enjoying the analysis, especially since I know stuff. 

I know several people here hate being mafia, but I think it's my favorite role. Having information and having a team to strategize with is so much fun.


----------



## DLD PE

JayKay PE said:


> *kicks body into a ditch*
> 
> Man, I sure hope you are.  Don't think there's a culvert down there.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Chattaneer PE said:


> Surprise.
> 
> You're all dead and you've been living on an island, stuck in a time loop.
> 
> @MEtoEE, @ChebyshevII PE, @jean15paul_PE, @MadamPirate PE, @NikR_PE, and @LyceeFruit PE are waiting for you in the church.


Now I’m really Lost.


----------



## JayKay PE

MEtoEE said:


>


----------



## JayKay PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Now I’m really Lost.


i c wut u did thar


----------



## JayKay PE

TRRRRIPLE POST


----------



## DLD PE

Chattaneer PE said:


> Surprise.
> 
> You're all dead and you've been living on an island, stuck in a time loop.
> 
> @MEtoEE, @ChebyshevII PE, @jean15paul_PE, @MadamPirate PE, @NikR_PE, and @LyceeFruit PE are waiting for you in the church.


----------



## DLD PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> Sad to be dead, but enjoying the analysis, especially since I know stuff.
> 
> I know several people here hate being mafia, but I think it's my favorite role. Having information and having a team to strategize with is so much fun.


----------



## DLD PE

And triple post.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Chattaneer PE said:


> Surprise.
> 
> You're all dead and you've been living on an island, stuck in a time loop.
> 
> @MEtoEE, @ChebyshevII PE, @jean15paul_PE, @MadamPirate PE, @NikR_PE, and @LyceeFruit PE are waiting for you in the church.


I'm definitely on fire if I'm in a church.


----------



## DLD PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> I'm definitely on fire if I'm in a church.


I don't remember seeing a wood stove in that church.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

MEtoEE said:


> I don't remember seeing a wood stove in that church.


spontaneous combustion


----------



## txjennah PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> Sad to be dead, but enjoying the analysis, especially since I know stuff.
> 
> I know several people here hate being mafia, but I think it's my favorite role. Having information and having a team to strategize with is so much fun.


I would much rather be a townie! I honestly hate lying to people.  I don't have it in me to play super dirty when I'm mafia.


----------



## NikR_PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> maf nightkill 1: cheb: cop


Was this mentioned somewhere? if so how?

Have not been keeping up with all the posts.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

LyceeFruit PE said:


> spontaneous human combustion


FTFY


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

LyceeFruit PE said:


> I'm definitely on fire if I'm in a church.


I think most people in a church would probably claim the same thing, but mean something totally different.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> I think most people in a church would probably claim the same thing, but mean something totally different.


...could one say that they'd be....LIT AF???


----------



## RBHeadge PE

NikR_PE said:


> Was this mentioned somewhere? if so how?
> 
> Have not been keeping up with all the posts.


not explicitly. Perhaps a questions mark would have been more appropriate, but all the data supports it.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> ...could one say that they'd be....LIT???


Aaaaaaand meaning #3.


----------



## Orchid PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> I know several people here hate being mafia, but I think it's my favorite role. Having information and having a team to strategize with is so much fun.


Imagine being a serial killer.


----------



## Orchid PE

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> ...could one say that they'd be....LIT AF???


I could hear some modern pastors saying that.

"Who's ready to get LIT AF, Fam!"


----------



## NikR_PE

Chattaneer PE said:


> Imagine being a serial killer.


That does actually feel like it would be a fun role.


----------



## Orchid PE

Vote Update:

Let me know if I missed anyone.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> Sad to be dead, but enjoying the analysis, especially since I know stuff.
> 
> I know several people here hate being mafia, but I think it's my favorite role. Having information and having a team to strategize with is so much fun.






Chattaneer PE said:


> Imagine being a serial killer.


Meh, that doesn't really appeal to me. Serial killer doesn't have any additional knowledge, and doesn't have a team.


----------



## Orchid PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> Meh, that doesn't really appeal to me. Serial killer doesn't have any additional knowledge, and doesn't have a team.


They _kinda_ do. They know everyone else isn't the serial killer and therefore must die.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

So in the mafia win scenario, the mafia has to outnumber the townies. The rationale there is, at that point the mafia could reveal themselves and control the voting because they have the majority. So 3 mafia and 2 townies means the mafia wins.

When you add a serial killer to the mix how does the math change? I would guess that the SK counts as a townie when determining if the mafia wins? 3 mafia, 2 townies, and 1 SK would not (yet) be a win for the mafia? It would have to be 3 mafia, 1 townie, and 1 SK, so the mafia could then control voting?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

jean15paul_PE said:


> So in the mafia win scenario, the mafia has to outnumber the townies. The rationale there is, at that point the mafia could reveal themselves and control the voting because they have the majority. So 3 mafia and 2 townies means the mafia wins.
> 
> When you add a serial killer to the mix how does the math change? I would guess that the SK counts as a townie when determining if the mafia wins? 3 mafia, 2 townies, and 1 SK would not (yet) be a win for the mafia? It would have to be 3 mafia, 1 townie, and 1 SK, so the mafia could then control voting?


I think I’ve seen it played where the mafia doesn’t win until the serial killer is dead. The same would be true for the townies.

So effectively there would be 3 sides.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

ok... just want to make sure the rules are clear before we reach the endgame. 

Any official ruling @Chattaneer PE


----------



## User1

ChebyshevII PE said:


> I think I’ve seen it played where the mafia doesn’t win until the serial killer is dead. The same would be true for the townies.
> 
> So effectively there would be 3 sides.


o yea this sounds familiar. i think that's the way we're playing rn


----------



## Orchid PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> So in the mafia win scenario, the mafia has to outnumber the townies. The rationale there is, at that point the mafia could reveal themselves and control the voting because they have the majority. So 3 mafia and 2 townies means the mafia wins.
> 
> When you add a serial killer to the mix how does the math change? I would guess that the SK counts as a townie when determining if the mafia wins? 3 mafia, 2 townies, and 1 SK would not (yet) be a win for the mafia? It would have to be 3 mafia, 1 townie, and 1 SK, so the mafia could then control voting?






ChebyshevII PE said:


> I think I’ve seen it played where the mafia doesn’t win until the serial killer is dead. The same would be true for the townies.
> 
> So effectively there would be 3 sides.


For this round the SK is considered townie. So as jean said "It would have to be 3 mafia, 1 townie, and 1 SK, so the mafia could then control voting."

3 mafia, 2 townies, and 1 SK would not (yet) be a win for the mafia - *Correct*.

Edit:

2 Mafia and 1 SK remaining - Mafia Wins

2 Mafia, 1 SK, and 1 Townie remaining - Game is Still Going

1 SK and 2+ Townies remaining - Game is Still Going

1 SK and 1 Townie remaining - Shoot Out

1 Mafia and 1 SK remaining - Shoot Out

Only Townies remaining - Townies Win

1 SK remaining and 1 Townie remaining - Shoot Out

Remaining essentially means in the morning after the night actions have resolved.


----------



## Orchid PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> ok... just want to make sure the rules are clear before we reach the endgame.
> 
> Any official ruling @Chattaneer PE


See above.


----------



## DLD PE

Chattaneer PE said:


> For this round the SK is considered townie. So as jean said "It would have to be 3 mafia, 1 townie, and 1 SK, so the mafia could then control voting."
> 
> 3 mafia, 2 townies, and 1 SK would not (yet) be a win for the mafia - *Correct*.
> 
> Edit:
> 
> 2 Mafia and 1 SK remaining - Mafia Wins
> 
> 2 Mafia, 1 SK, and 1 Townie remaining - Game is Still Going
> 
> 1 SK and 1 (or more) Townie remaining - Game is Still Going
> 
> 1 Mafia and 1 SK remaining - Shoot Out
> 
> Only Townies remaining - Townies Win
> 
> 1 SK remaining and 1 Townie remaining - Shoot Out
> 
> Remaining essentially means in the morning after the night actions have resolved.


2 Mafia and 1 SK remaining - Mafia Wins - *Makes sense*

2 Mafia, 1 SK, and 1 Townie remaining - Game is Still Going - *Makes sense*

1 SK and 1 (or more) Townie remaining - Game is Still Going - *Wouldn't the town have won?  Townie kills SK during the day, SK can't strike until night.*

1 Mafia and 1 SK remaining - Shoot Out - *Rock paper scissors tie-breaker? (please not the little green dice lol) Maybe 1 D&amp;D round *

Only Townies remaining - Townies Win - *Yes*

1 SK remaining and 1 Townie remaining - Shoot Out* - Same as #3 above?*


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

MEtoEE said:


> 1 SK and 1 (or more) Townie remaining - Game is Still Going - *Wouldn't the town have won?  Townie kills SK during the day, SK can't strike until night.*


SK can still vote during the day.


----------



## Orchid PE

MEtoEE said:


> 1 SK and 1 (or more) Townie remaining - Game is Still Going - *Wouldn't the town have won?  Townie kills SK during the day, SK can't strike until night.*


If it's 1 SK and 1 Townie, it's a shoot out, if it's 1 SK and 2+ Townies, the game would still go on like normal since the townies may not know who is the sk.


----------



## Orchid PE

There is a plethora of outcomes and it will be fun to see which one unfolds!


----------



## DLD PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> SK can still vote during the day.


Didn't know that - my bad!  Thought JK SK was a night killer only.

My bad...meant SK.  Sorry @JayKay PE, finger slipped on keyboard, because you know, "J" is so close to "S".


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

MEtoEE said:


> Didn't know that - my bad!  Thought JK was a night killer only.


Apparently @JayKay PE is the SK


----------



## Orchid PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> Apparently @JayKay PE is the SK


At least somebody is keeping a spreadsheet!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

[redacted, possibly too dark]


----------



## chart94 PE

Damn i missed a good game this week. Mafia is bringing it looks like.


----------



## DLD PE

Chattaneer PE said:


> At least somebody is keeping a spreadsheet!


My bad JayKay.  Fix'd.


----------



## User1

MEtoEE said:


> Didn't know that - my bad!  Thought JK SK was a night killer only.
> 
> My bad...meant SK.  Sorry @JayKay PE, finger slipped on keyboard, because you know, "J" is so close to "S".


suspish!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Chattaneer PE said:


> Vote Update:
> 
> Let me know if I missed anyone.









@Chattaneer PE I vote for @blybrook PE


----------



## User1

chart94 said:


> Damn i missed a good game this week. Mafia is bringing it looks like.


i feel like the townies are doing pretty ok!!! 

killed a maf round 1, failed round 2, maf round 3? AND HOPEFULLY MAF/SK ROUND 4 and SK/MAF ROUND 5


----------



## Orchid PE

tj_PE said:


> i feel like the townies are doing pretty ok!!!
> 
> killed a maf round 1, failed round 2, maf round 3? AND HOPEFULLY MAF/SK ROUND 4 and SK/MAF ROUND 5


Well that's super optimistic!


----------



## DLD PE

tj_PE said:


> i feel like the townies are doing pretty ok!!!
> 
> killed a maf round 1, failed round 2, maf round 3? AND HOPEFULLY MAF/SK ROUND 4 and SK/MAF ROUND 5


Pretty sure we're on the right track.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

MEtoEE said:


> Pretty sure we're on the right track.


My favorite one was the “Would foghorn leghorn make a really bad book narrator?”


----------



## User1

Chattaneer PE said:


> Well that's super optimistic!


IF IM NOT OPTIMISTIC I CRY A LOT

.....not really a lot. just sometimes.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

tj_PE said:


> IF IM NOT OPTIMISTIC I CRY A LOT
> 
> .....not really a lot. just sometimes.


I know that feel. I’m usually optimistic, but most things that get me to swing toward pessimism make me want to cry too.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Chattaneer PE said:


> Well that's super optimistic!


is that a hint?


----------



## SaltySteve PE

@Chattaneer PE I vote for @blybrook PE.

Public Announcement - Mountain Dew Zero is great.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> tj_PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> IF IM NOT OPTIMISTIC I CRY A LOT
> 
> .....not really a lot. just sometimes.
> 
> 
> 
> I know that feel. I’m usually optimistic, but most things that get me to swing toward pessimism make me want to cry too.
Click to expand...

My natural state is realistic or pessimestic. The surprise that comes from things working favorably makes the good outcome even sweeter.


----------



## txjennah PE

@Chattaneer PE I vote for @blybrook PE. Last minute switch to lycee and then she dies overnight? hmmm...


----------



## DLD PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> I know that feel. I’m usually optimistic, but most things that get me to swing toward pessimism make me want to cry too.


Me too, like the Vols landing a top-ten recruiting class.

I'm tired of crying for the last decade.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

RBHeadge PE said:


> My natural state is realistic or pessimestic. The surprise that comes from things working favorably makes the good outcome even sweeter.


Hah. Nice twist. Expect the worst, feel super happy when it turns out best.


----------



## Orchid PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> is that a hint?


Nah. I'm out of the loop, so idk how much the townies know.


----------



## Orchid PE

Vote Update:

@blybrook PE (salty, rb, txj)


----------



## Orchid PE

Question: Why did nobody start singing Baby dice do doo do do  do do?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Chattaneer PE said:


> Question: Why did nobody start singing Baby dice do doo do do  do do?


Couldn’t figure out the appropriate hand motions.


----------



## Orchid PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Couldn’t figure out the appropriate hand motions.


Better yet.


----------



## SaltySteve PE

For April Fools last year the local rap radio station played 12+ hours of various versions of baby shark back to back.


----------



## Orchid PE

https://www.usatoday.com/story/news/nation/2019/07/17/florida-park-plays-baby-shark-repeat-drive-out-homeless-people/1756626001/

#welcometoflorida


----------



## DLD PE

Chattaneer PE said:


> Question: Why did nobody start singing Baby dice do doo do do  do do?





Keep that tune outta my head!


----------



## DLD PE

"PLAY THAT BABY SHARK SONG ONE MORE TIME!"


----------



## SaltySteve PE

Chattaneer PE said:


> I think you know the exact hand motions.


----------



## Orchid PE

SaltySteve said:


> gif


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

SaltySteve said:


> For April Fools last year the local rap radio station played 12+ hours of various versions of baby shark back to back.


They played @squaretaper LIT AF PE's fave song!


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

edit: TAWPS


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

triple!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Chattaneer PE said:


> View attachment 16357


Dice nutz


----------



## DLD PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


>


----------



## JayKay PE

Is JK SK?


----------



## DLD PE

Is JK really SK?




Do woodchippers really chip LyceeFruit?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Could switching to @JayKay PE really save you from being nightkilled by the serial killer?




Is @ChebyshevII PE’s real name “John Jerry Jingleheimer Smith?”


----------



## Orchid PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Is @ChebyshevII PE’s real name “John Jerry Jingleheimer Smith?”


Is this from somewhere else on the forum or is this what you grew up with? I grew up with John Jacob Jingleheimer Schmidt.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Chattaneer PE said:


> Is this from somewhere else on the forum or is this what you grew up with? I grew up with John Jacob Jingleheimer Schmidt.


Honestly I have no idea what the real name is. I just know it’s close.


----------



## blybrook PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> @Chattaneer PE I vote for @blybrook PE






SaltySteve said:


> @Chattaneer PE I vote for @blybrook PE.
> 
> Public Announcement - Mountain Dew Zero is great.






txjennah PE said:


> @Chattaneer PE I vote for @blybrook PE. Last minute switch to lycee and then she dies overnight? hmmm...


Go ahead and kill of a townie. I'm NOT the SK or mafia. I chose lycee at random yesterday just before the deadline.

Since I'm likely going to die by the hands of the town

@Chattaneer PE I hereby cast my vote for @blybrook PE just to get it over with and let folks know that I was actually a townie this round.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> ChebyshevII PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is @ChebyshevII PE’s real name “John Jerry Jingleheimer Smith?”
> 
> 
> 
> Honestly I have no idea what the real name is. I just know it’s close.
Click to expand...

You don't know your own name? That doesn't seem very likely... Abelardo


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

RBHeadge PE said:


> You don't know your own name? That doesn't seem very likely... Abelardo


NMN


----------



## Orchid PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Honestly I have no idea what the real name is. I just know it’s close.


Maybe he's saying his name is john


----------



## RBHeadge PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> NMN


I bet you thought I forgot about this. I was waiting for the right time


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

RBHeadge PE said:


> I bet you thought I forgot about this.


Nope!


----------



## Roarbark

Chattaneer PE said:


> https://www.usatoday.com/story/news/nation/2019/07/17/florida-park-plays-baby-shark-repeat-drive-out-homeless-people/1756626001/
> 
> #welcometoflorida


They're here! Invasive, herpes-carrying monkeys reach the First Coast 









Chattaneer PE said:


> I mean, at some point the players need to start keeping track for themselves. I think that's part of the game.


Agree. If anyone forgets/misses information "it's their own damn fault", that's the game. 



LyceeFruit PE said:


> Here's my stretchy girl this morning
> 
> @Roarbark this is what I was describing the other day


 AAHHHH I LOVE HER.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Roarbark said:


> AAHHHH I LOVE HER.


She's pretty awesome


----------



## JayKay PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> NMN


I thought your name was A-Ardvark.  Did you lie to mee??!&gt;!?!


----------



## DLD PE

JayKay PE said:


> I thought your name was A-Ardvark.  Did you lie to mee??!&gt;!?!


Because lying is a BIG No-No on EB Mafia.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

I know who the mafia are. Still trying to figure out the doc and the SK.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Also, speaking as a person without young kids. Baby Shark is a great song.


----------



## DLD PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> Also, speaking as a person without young kids. Baby Shark is a great song.


Take any song, even one you like, and play it non-stop for 8 hours straight and come back and tell me it's a great song.


----------



## Orchid PE

MEtoEE said:


> Take any song, even one you like, and play it non-stop for 8 hours straight and come back and tell me it's a great song.


I could totally do this.


----------



## DLD PE

Chattaneer PE said:


> I could totally do this.


You would probably pass the "torture" section in Army Ranger school.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

MEtoEE said:


> You would probably pass the "torture" section in Army Ranger school.


how does the Ranger school torture test work?


----------



## Orchid PE

MEtoEE said:


> You would probably pass the "torture" section in Army Ranger school.


One by Metallica.


----------



## Orchid PE

Or even better...


----------



## DLD PE

Chattaneer PE said:


> One by Metallica.


YYYYESSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE




----------



## DLD PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> how does the Ranger school torture test work?


I don't know tbh.  I did know one person who passed and was part of the Ranger Battallion but of all the gruesome details of the school he never mentioned a specific "torture test", I just assumed there would be something like that in the course.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

MEtoEE said:


> I don't know tbh.  I did know one person who passed and was part of the Ranger Battallion but of all the gruesome details of the school he never mentioned a specific "torture test", I just assumed there would be something like that in the course.


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Survival,_Evasion,_Resistance_and_Escape
Level C


----------



## User1

i just hit a wall. 

i am tired AF


----------



## txjennah PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> Also, speaking as a person without young kids. Baby Shark is a great song.


Speaking as a person with no kids but whose mom plays it for her dog on a regular basis, it is not a great song.


----------



## txjennah PE

MEtoEE said:


> YYYYESSSSSSSSSSS


Metal horn emojis here


----------



## txjennah PE

blybrook PE said:


> Go ahead and kill of a townie. I'm NOT the SK or mafia. I chose lycee at random yesterday just before the deadline.
> 
> Since I'm likely going to die by the hands of the town
> 
> @Chattaneer PE I hereby cast my vote for @blybrook PE just to get it over with and let folks know that I was actually a townie this round.


Lol this is so suspicious but ok. Also trippppleee post


----------



## JayKay PE

Want this day to be over.  Over.  Over.

Debating on going to the gym.  Want to go, but also want to just...die at home.  Eat stew.  Snuggle under covers.


----------



## DLD PE

@JayKay PE  (whispers:  go the gym, go to the gym, go to the gym)

I'm ordering a pizza and bringing it home.  Wife wants a break from cooking.  Going to play with my son and probably watch his favorite recorded event, "Monster Jam".

Then it's watching a recap video on ladder logic and a 10-question practice exam on Week 2 of my class.

I wish I could still vote.  Go townies!

@blybrook PE I apologize in advance if you're a townie.  If not, good riddance! lol


----------



## RBHeadge PE

tj_PE said:


> i just hit a wall.
> 
> i am tired AF


It's called "Thursday Afternoon".


----------



## User1

RBHeadge PE said:


> It's called "Thursday Afternoon".


yes. also my week last week was insane and my body is just ready for a coma sleep

at least i dont have (to commute into) work tomorrow


----------



## txjennah PE

I'm so glad it's almost Friday!

Had to do some unexpected travel at end of last week, so looking forward to relaxing this weekend.


----------



## Roarbark

JayKay PE said:


> Want this day to be over.  Over.  Over.
> 
> Debating on going to the gym.  Want to go, but also want to just...die at home.  Eat stew.  Snuggle under covers.


Gym! Get/stay stronk and healthy!


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

> 2 hours ago, Chattaneer PE said:
> 
> Or even better...




This horse song is now stuck in my head

I'm pretty sure it's secretly about S E X

Not as good as Baby Shark


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Roarbark said:


> Gym! Get/stay stronk and healthy!


I skipped the gym today to go to a Toastmasters meeting.


----------



## Orchid PE

It's leg day today.

In fact, everyday is leg day.


----------



## DLD PE

Chattaneer PE said:


> It's leg day today.
> 
> In fact, everyday is leg day.


It's high-leg delta day.  Van=(Vph*sqrt3)/2


----------



## blybrook PE

After the previous 2 rounds that I participated in actually being a mafioso, it's been nice being a townie again, even if short lived. Good luck to the remaining townies on clearing the mafia and Serial killer from the ranks.


----------



## DLD PE

blybrook PE said:


> After the previous 2 rounds that I participated in actually being a mafioso, it's been nice being a townie again, even if short lived. Good luck to the remaining townies on clearing the mafia and Serial killer from the ranks.


Oh well it happens.


----------



## Orchid PE

If I'm not mistaken, the vote count is:

@blybrook PE (bly, rb, salty, txj)


----------



## JayKay PE

I am no longer looking at Indiana weather forecasts since they seem way more dramatic than NY, and I went to the gym!!! Did lots of suicides!! I am horrible at cardio, so this was a good little reminder of that failure and a way of forcing myself to be better. Debating on if I want to go on Friday, since we didn’t do strength training so I’ll prob not be sore, but I also have the kickboxing class on Saturday and I don’t want to kill myself.  
 

Best part is that I came home to delicious 12-hour crockpot eye round stew!!!


----------



## Roarbark

tj_PE said:


> i just hit a wall.
> 
> i am tired AF





RBHeadge PE said:


> It's called "Thursday Afternoon".


Thursday afternoon striking over here now...
Also I have too many hobbies, and need a time-turner.


----------



## JayKay PE

Roarbark said:


> Thursday afternoon striking over here now...
> Also I have too many hobbies, and need a time-turner.


Start making a crazy schedule/plan everything out like me, down to the hour. Monday - gym/meal prep. Tuesday - volunteer/grocery shopping. Wednesday - gym/tidy apartment. Thursday - laundry (maybe gym/maybe horseback riding once I get my gear). Friday - social/meetup group stuff. Saturday - sleep late! Kickboxing!! Maybe grocery? Deep clean apartment! Sunday - sleep late (again? So lux!!!) Bake something new! Nap a bunch! Be lazy! Read books!

Monday - start all over again!


----------



## Orchid PE

10 Minutes.


----------



## Orchid PE

Time.


----------



## User1

I just got home. Not that I could have done anything substantial lol


----------



## User1

So? Did we do good or did we fail as a society?


----------



## Orchid PE

The final vote was:

@blybrook PE (salty, bly, rb, txj)

----

@blybrook PE Was lynched by the town. They were regular townsfolk.

----

The remaining players are:

@SaltySteve 

@tj_PE

@RBHeadge PE 

@txjennah PE

@JayKay PE

@Roarbark


----------



## User1

Dam dam dam


----------



## User1

Wait I voted?


----------



## txjennah PE

Ughhhhh


----------



## Orchid PE

tj_PE said:


> Wait I voted?


Sorry. Got confused with txj.


----------



## User1

Chattaneer PE said:


> Sorry. Got confused with txj.


LOL it's cool I was just like oh I don't remem


----------



## txjennah PE

Sorry @blybrook PE


----------



## Roarbark

Ug....really?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I can’t bear the sadness!


----------



## txjennah PE

Speaking of ughhh my mom posted another IG story of her dog with “Baby Shark” as the soundtrack KILL ME. LIKE I HAD IT ON MUTE AND IT’S STILL IN MY HEAD.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

sorry @blybrook PE


----------



## User1

@blybrook PEI'm sorry too  I thought your vote change timing was suspish!


----------



## DLD PE

Townies need to band together!


----------



## blybrook PE

It's all good everyone and yes the timing of the change last night was suspicious. Especially after it was revealed Jean was mafioso. Tried to explain the change earlier but that prolly muddled the waters further. 

Townies need to avenge those of us that were lost.


----------



## txjennah PE

Hmmm...so there is at least one player who has skipped the night vote the past two nights.

::cough cough::


----------



## Roarbark

blybrook PE said:


> It's all good everyone and yes the timing of the change last night was suspicious. Especially after it was revealed Jean was mafioso. Tried to explain the change earlier but that prolly muddled the waters further.
> 
> Townies need to avenge those of us that were lost.


Sorry bud.  Yeah it's really hard to dig yourself out of a suspicion hole.


----------



## JayKay PE

txjennah PE said:


> Hmmm...so there is at least one player who has skipped the night vote the past two nights.
> 
> ::cough cough::


I feel like this is a dig at me, who is too busy washing their hair to vote.


----------



## JayKay PE

I have a lot of hair.


----------



## JayKay PE

Trrrrriple post?


----------



## blybrook PE

How I've tracked things thus far. I only counted final votes.

Good luck townies!


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

How the mafia parties when yall lynch a townie.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

(I'm probably going to die early next round because of this trolling)


----------



## txjennah PE

Verrrryyy interesting, thank you @blybrook PE


----------



## Orchid PE

During the night:

@tj_PE Was killed by the serial killer.

@txjennah PE Was killed by the mafia.

----

The remaining players are:

@SaltySteve

@RBHeadge PE

@JayKay PE

@Roarbark


----------



## JayKay PE

What the. Guys. What is going on?


----------



## JayKay PE

I'm feeling very...targeted this morning, as one of four and def a townie.


----------



## JayKay PE

trrrrrrrrriple post....*cries in fear*


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

blybrook PE said:


> How I've tracked things thus far. I only counted final votes.
> 
> Good luck townies!
> 
> View attachment 16364


Whys it a brighter white for me?


----------



## Orchid PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> Whys it a brighter white for me?


Probably means that you were so clean, there was not even a _possibility_ you were the mafia or sk.

(But for real tho, that was the first cell highlighted for the selection in excel)


----------



## DLD PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> Whys it a brighter white for me?


It's a whiter shade of pale.


----------



## Orchid PE

Not quite , but it did remind me of yous guys when I saw it during the super bowl:


----------



## RBHeadge PE




----------



## SaltySteve PE

On the bright side there's now a 50/50 chance we lynch a killer tonight.

Sorry I voted to lynch you @blybrook PE. I was hesitant at first cause I know you've been mafia a couple times in the last several rounds.


----------



## txjennah PE

Hmmm I get killed after pointing out @JayKay PE's voting record THE SHOCK


----------



## DLD PE

txjennah PE said:


> Hmmm I get killed after pointing out @JayKay PE's voting record THE SHOCK


There it is.


----------



## DLD PE

Woke up to this.  This is rare in middle TN.


----------



## JayKay PE

Okay, look.  In the past I've played the game/voted every night/PM'd people to try and create alliances, and I get killed immediately.  Then I am busy during the week, don't vote, expecting myself to be killed in some ridiculous way since there is mafia and SK and, FOR SOME REASON, I'm still alive!  I CAN'T ENJOY MY FRIDAY BECAUSE YOU GUYS HAVE NOW FORCED ME TO ACTUALLY PAY ATTENTION.  THANKS A TON.

*begins to actually read the thread from when this round started*


----------



## SaltySteve PE

MEtoEE said:


> Woke up to this.  This is rare in middle TN.
> 
> View attachment 16368
> 
> 
> View attachment 16369
> 
> 
> View attachment 16370


I bet you couldn't buy milk or bread from the grocery store even if you wanted to pay in gold right now. lol


----------



## User1

JayKay PE said:


> Okay, look.  In the past I've played the game/voted every night/PM'd people to try and create alliances, and I get killed immediately.  Then I am busy during the week, don't vote, expecting myself to be killed in some ridiculous way since there is mafia and SK and, FOR SOME REASON, I'm still alive!  I CAN'T ENJOY MY FRIDAY BECAUSE YOU GUYS HAVE NOW FORCED ME TO ACTUALLY PAY ATTENTION.  THANKS A TON.
> 
> *begins to actually read the thread from when this round started*


Lol since when is the game not enjoyable? Why are you playing if it ruins your day!


----------



## DLD PE

JayKay PE said:


> Okay, look.  In the past I've played the game/voted every night/PM'd people to try and create alliances, and I get killed immediately.  Then I am busy during the week, don't vote, expecting myself to be killed in some ridiculous way since there is mafia and SK and, FOR SOME REASON, I'm still alive!  I CAN'T ENJOY MY FRIDAY BECAUSE YOU GUYS HAVE NOW FORCED ME TO ACTUALLY PAY ATTENTION.  THANKS A TON.
> 
> *begins to actually read the thread from when this round started*


Tell us how you really feel.  

It's not healthy to keep your emotions all bottled up inside.


----------



## DLD PE

SaltySteve said:


> I bet you couldn't buy milk or bread from the grocery store even if you wanted to pay in gold right now. lol


The roads were clear and the traffic was light because schools were closed lol.

On the Nashville news radio they call this a "winter weather advisory" lol.


----------



## JayKay PE

tj_PE said:


> Lol since when is the game not enjoyable? Why are you playing if it ruins your day!


*sad noises*

I've never really liked playing the mafia game in general because I do usually die the first day/night and I get a little anxious thinking I'm 'choosing' to kill people (even when it's virtual).  I do like modding, though, because the decision to 'dead' someone is out of my hands and I get to write. I only joined this game to help @Chattaneer PE with numbers and now I'm somehow in end-game.

Now I'm stressed on my short day at work.


----------



## DLD PE

JayKay PE said:


> *sad noises*
> 
> I've never really liked playing the mafia game in general because I do usually die the first day/night and I get a little anxious thinking I'm 'choosing' to kill people (even when it's virtual).  I do like modding, though, because the decision to 'dead' someone is out of my hands and I get to write. I only joined this game to help @Chattaneer PE with numbers and now I'm somehow in end-game.
> 
> Now I'm stressed on my short day at work.


*hugs*

Hey, I usually get killed the first day/night or two (except when I was cop...HELL YEAH! lol).  I know this game can be a bit time consuming and I should probably be looking at the battery problems I missed last night instead of typing on here, but if I didn't have this as an outlet to balance my work/study life I'd go crazy.  I get treated 10X worse on here than anywhere in real life, but I enjoy the camaraderie and the ribbing/jabbing back and forth.  Also enjoy all the jokes/memes from quick-witted people I never get around my family/friends and co-workers I would never get from "non-engineering" types.

You should probably mod the next round!

Hand over the serial killer and we'll let you go lol.


----------



## txjennah PE

JayKay PE said:


> Okay, look.  In the past I've played the game/voted every night/PM'd people to try and create alliances, and I get killed immediately.  Then I am busy during the week, don't vote, expecting myself to be killed in some ridiculous way since there is mafia and SK and, FOR SOME REASON, I'm still alive!  I CAN'T ENJOY MY FRIDAY BECAUSE YOU GUYS HAVE NOW FORCED ME TO ACTUALLY PAY ATTENTION.  THANKS A TON.
> 
> *begins to actually read the thread from when this round started*


But you've been in the threads right around the vote soooo ~~how is your time being spent~~


----------



## DLD PE

txjennah PE said:


> But you've been in the threads right around the vote soooo ~~how is your time being spent~~


There it is.


----------



## chart94 PE

MEtoEE said:


> Woke up to this.  This is rare in middle TN.
> 
> View attachment 16368
> 
> 
> View attachment 16369
> 
> 
> View attachment 16370


Wait wait wait.... is that a pumpkin?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## NikR_PE

chart94 said:


> Wait wait wait.... is that a pumpkin?!?!?!?!?!


Yo WTF. Did not see that.


----------



## NikR_PE

SaltySteve said:


> On the bright side there's now a 50/50 chance we lynch a killer tonight.
> 
> Sorry I voted to lynch you @blybrook PE. I was hesitant at first cause I know you've been mafia a couple times in the last several rounds.


Or TXJ could be the serial killer and got killed by the mafia. 

Your chances now just dropped to 25%


----------



## SaltySteve PE

NikR_PE said:


> Or TXJ could be the serial killer and got killed by the mafia.
> 
> Your chances now just dropped to 25%


This is starting to hurt my brain. Adding the SK has really spiced up this round.


----------



## DLD PE

chart94 said:


> Wait wait wait.... is that a pumpkin?!?!?!?!?!


Yes it's the everlasting pumpkin.  My wife bought it in mid-October.  We were going to carve it but our (then 2-1/2 year old, now almost 3) son wanted to paint it so he just painted it.  Then we left it outside for Halloween and the rain eventually washed it off.  I kept meaning to throw it away but it just sat there never rotted.  I'm wondering if it's just petrified.  Anyway I guess it's turned into a little ongoing science experiment.


----------



## Orchid PE

SaltySteve said:


> This is starting to hurt my brain. Adding the SK has really spiced up this round.


I'd like to complete an after action report for the round to see what we liked and disliked, what worked and didn't work.


----------



## DLD PE

SaltySteve said:


> This is starting to hurt my brain. Adding the SK has really spiced up this round.


At first I thought adding the SK was going to be either a good idea gone bad or too complicated.  It's definitely made it interesting.  Not sure about the tracker, but the tracker got killed off early.  I like that we experiment with different roles.


----------



## SaltySteve PE

Chattaneer PE said:


> I'd like to complete an after action report for the round to see what we liked and disliked, what worked and didn't work.


Would you guys be opposed to having an early vote? Say maybe 3pm est to give @Roarbark a chance to wake up and get things figured out? After 5 I'm going to the gym and then who knows what. Then if we need a second vote we could do it at 5? That should wrap up the game today and not stretch it out into the weekend.


----------



## Orchid PE

SaltySteve said:


> Would you guys be opposed to having an early vote? Say maybe 3pm est to give @Roarbark a chance to wake up and get things figured out? After 5 I'm going to the gym and then who knows what. Then if we need a second vote we could do it at 5? That should wrap up the game today and not stretch it out into the weekend.


I was thinking the same. However, without revealing anything, there's the possibility the game could end with tonight's lynching or could continue 1 more night after tonight.

@RBHeadge PE @SaltySteve @JayKay PE @Roarbark

Is anyone opposed to closing out the lynch voting at 3 or 4pm, then reevaluate depending on how things develop?


----------



## DLD PE

Well since I can't vote....YES!  That's a great idea.  I'm not opposed lol.

We're going out of town to visit my parents in Knoxville so I'll be out of pocket this afternoon.

If townies lose, I claim partial responsibility for my ineptness.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

JayKay PE said:


> ... and now I'm somehow in end-game.


Speaking of which, we ARE in the endgame. The result is in flux and I'm not sure that we're in anything more sophisticated than a random dice-roll scenario.I've gamed them all out. No matter what happens with the vote tonight, the game will have a nightkill phase and most likely it will be followed by coinflip or RPS "shootout".

I'd rather no one stress over this. It's a game, let's have fun with it. In a month, no one will remember or care who won or lost.

I enjoy the critical thinking and strategizing aspect of the game.

I don't make things personal when I play or vote; and generally people don't make it personal so I don't take it personal either. I hope everyone else feels the same way.

@Chattaneer PE @JayKay PE @SaltySteve @Roarbark I propose we speed this game up. At 3PM eastern today, let's so do the final town vote, nightkills, and RPS as needed. Wrap it up before COB and enjoy our weekends. And not stress about it in the meantime.

FYI  @txjennah PE There isn't a physical d3. So instead people use a d6 (regular cube die) and a roll of 1 or 2 is counted as a 1, 3 or 4 is a 2, 5 or 6 is a 3.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

SaltySteve said:


> This is starting to hurt my brain. Adding the SK has really spiced up this round.


I'm not sure the "spiced up" is the right word, maybe it is. I'm not a fan of the inclusion in a starting group this small.



SaltySteve said:


> Would you guys be opposed to having an early vote? Say maybe 3pm est to give @Roarbark a chance to wake up and get things figured out?






Chattaneer PE said:


> I was thinking the same. However, without revealing anything, there's the possibility the game could end with tonight's lynching or could continue 1 more night after tonight.
> 
> @RBHeadge PE @SaltySteve @JayKay PE @Roarbark
> 
> Is anyone opposed to closing out the lynch voting at 3 or 4pm, then reevaluate depending on how things develop?


So I was typing up my message when you guys posted this. Yes, lets do the vote at 3 and have it all wrapped up immediately thereafter.


----------



## txjennah PE

NikR_PE said:


> Or TXJ could be the serial killer and got killed by the mafia.
> 
> Your chances now just dropped to 25%


Nope. Normal townie.


----------



## DLD PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> FYI  @txjennah PE There isn't a physical d3. So instead people use a d6 (regular cube die) and a roll of 1 or 2 is counted as a 1, 3 or 4 is a 2, 5 or 6 is a 3.


"...a roll of 1 or 2 is counted as a 1, 3 or 4 is a 2, 5 or 6 is a 3."

All students should study this and commit it memory.  Something like it will show up on the exam.

Does NIECES allow you to bring dice to the exam?  Thinking about bringing a pair.


----------



## Orchid PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> I'm not sure the "spiced up" is the right word, maybe it is. I'm not a fan of the inclusion in a starting group this small.


I'm surprised it when on as long as it did. With the cop gone, I was thinking things were going to wrap up quickly.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

MEtoEE said:


> Does NIECES allow you to bring dice to the exam?  Thinking about bringing a pair.


only a d4

It's a tool to help guess.


----------



## txjennah PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Speaking of which, we ARE in the endgame. The result is in flux and I'm not sure that we're in anything more sophisticated than a random dice-roll scenario.I've gamed them all out. No matter what happens with the vote tonight, the game will have a nightkill phase and most likely it will be followed by coinflip or RPS "shootout".
> 
> I'd rather no one stress over this. It's a game, let's have fun with it. In a month, no one will remember or care who won or lost.
> 
> I enjoy the critical thinking and strategizing aspect of the game.
> 
> I don't make things personal when I play or vote; and generally people don't make it personal so I don't take it personal either. I hope everyone else feels the same way.
> 
> @Chattaneer PE @JayKay PE @SaltySteve @Roarbark I propose we speed this game up. At 3PM eastern today, let's so do the final town vote, nightkills, and RPS as needed. Wrap it up before COB and enjoy our weekends. And not stress about it in the meantime.
> 
> FYI  @txjennah PE There isn't a physical d3. So instead people use a d6 (regular cube die) and a roll of 1 or 2 is counted as a 1, 3 or 4 is a 2, 5 or 6 is a 3.


Wait, I've played D&amp;D, is the d3 response meant for someone else? Cuz I didn't ask lol


----------



## DLD PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> only a d4
> 
> It's a tool to help guess.


So if I'm guessing an answer and I've eliminated two possibilities, say A and D, leaving B and C, do I then let 1 = 2 and 4 = 3?


----------



## DLD PE

I think @JayKay PE is playing us with her feelings and is really the SK (or mafia).


----------



## DLD PE

Triple post.


----------



## Orchid PE

txjennah PE said:


> Wait, I've played D&amp;D, is the d3 response meant for someone else? Cuz I didn't ask lol


I think this is the first time I've ever seen someone get defensive when it was assumed they _hadn't_ played D&amp;D before.

I get it when someones like, "I bet you play D&amp;D, don't you." But when someone says, "I bet you've never even played D&amp;D before" that's just backwards.

I guess this is the world we live in now.


----------



## txjennah PE

Chattaneer PE said:


> I think this is the first time I've ever seen someone get defensive when it was assumed they _hadn't_ played D&amp;D before.
> 
> I get it when someones like, "I bet you play D&amp;D, don't you." But when someone says, "I bet you've never even played D&amp;D before" that's just backwards.
> 
> I guess this is the world we live in now.


Haha. I actually like Magic way more than D&amp;D so didn't stick with it.  And I stopped playing Magic because it was too tempting to buy cards.


----------



## JayKay PE

txjennah PE said:


> But you've been in the threads right around the vote soooo ~~how is your time being spent~~


Checking to see if I've been finally killed/going through the girls forum to see if @vee043324 posted any updates in their relationship novela.

I'm all about the notifications.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Chattaneer PE said:


> I'm surprised it when on as long as it did. With the cop gone, I was thinking things were going to wrap up quickly.


There were a few hints that helped the townies find each other. The cop allows for deductive reasoning. Without the cop we go with less reliable inductive reasoning. Sorry @blybrook PE  After the round is over, I can give more details.



txjennah PE said:


> Wait, I've played D&amp;D, is the d3 response meant for someone else? Cuz I didn't ask lol


Who was asking about the different dies earlier this round? I thought it was you?



MEtoEE said:


> So if I'm guessing an answer and I've eliminated two possibilities, say A and D, leaving B and C, do I then let 1 = 2 and 4 = 3?


Yes. If only one response was eliminated, reroll the corresponding number if it comes up.


----------



## Orchid PE

txjennah PE said:


> Haha. I actually like Magic way more than D&amp;D so didn't stick with it.  And I stopped playing Magic because it was too tempting to buy cards.


I know what you mean. I've quit twice already, and sold everything twice.

I haven't picked it back up, but I've thought about it. I know if I do that's just more money and time going to mtg instead of the family.


----------



## JayKay PE

Chattaneer PE said:


> I was thinking the same. However, without revealing anything, there's the possibility the game could end with tonight's lynching or could continue 1 more night after tonight.
> 
> @RBHeadge PE @SaltySteve @JayKay PE @Roarbark
> 
> Is anyone opposed to closing out the lynch voting at 3 or 4pm, then reevaluate depending on how things develop?


I'm leaving work at 3:30pm EST, and I have some project packages I need to get done, so I'm just going to vote now.

@Chattaneer PE, I vote for @Roarbark, pending people PMing me/me checking back from the other game threads.


----------



## User1

I asked what a d10 was


----------



## DLD PE

Chattaneer PE said:


> I think this is the first time I've ever seen someone get defensive when it was assumed they _hadn't_ played D&amp;D before.
> 
> I get it when someones like, "I bet you play D&amp;D, don't you." But when someone says, "I bet you've never even played D&amp;D before" that's just backwards.
> 
> I guess this is the world we live in now.


NERD(S) alert! lol


----------



## DLD PE

tj_PE said:


> I asked what a d10 was


I like DDs


----------



## Orchid PE

JayKay PE said:


> I'm leaving work at 3:30pm EST, and I have some project packages I need to get done, so I'm just going to vote now.


That settles it then.

@RBHeadge PE @JayKay PE @SaltySteve @Roarbark

Please submit your votes before 3PM EST. If you have a night role, please submit it shortly after the lynching announcement. Let's try to get this thing closed out before jk leaves work.

Current Vote:

@Roarbark (jk)


----------



## Orchid PE

tj_PE said:


> I asked what a d10 was


It's a mechanical or magnetic means to resist or arrest the rotation of a wheel, axle, or spindle.


----------



## User1

Toomuchnerd


----------



## DLD PE

Chattaneer PE said:


> I know what you mean. I've quit twice already, and sold everything twice.
> 
> I haven't picked it back up, but I've thought about it. I know if I do that's just more money and time going to mtg instead of the family.


I dated a girl who had tarot cards and did a reading on me, so one day I bought the Rider-Waite deck (I guess it's taboo in certain circles to use an alternate kind).  Years later I brought them out of storage and showed them to my wife.  That night my dead great grandmother-in-law showed up in my dream with a cleaver and showing me a hidden pit dug out from under her house.  

I threw the cards away.  I hope there wasn't some ritual I was supposed to go through before doing that.


----------



## Orchid PE

Feel free to answer any questions I have (if any answers spoil the round, wait until it's over):


Did you have fun?

Were 12-13 players enough for the additional roles?

How to you think the role of the Serial Killer affected the strategy of the game?

Do you think the role of Serial Killer should show up as "Regular Townsfolk" or "Not Regular Townsfolk" to the Cop?

Do you think the role of Tracker should show up as "Regular Townsfolk" or "Not Regular Townsfolk" to the Cop?

Do you think more roles showing up as "Not Regular Townsfolk" takes away from the effectiveness of the Cop?

Should the role of Tracker be announced after a town lynching?

With the addition of the Serial Killer, do you have any suggestions to better balance the game instead of the Tracker?

What did you like best about the additional roles?

What did you dislike most about the additional roles?

Any additional comments on the mechanics of this round?


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

tbh i'm surprised @SaltySteve lasted this long.

SUSPISH


----------



## DLD PE

I'm usually having so much fun I sometimes forget if I'm dead or not (in here, not in real life).


----------



## txjennah PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> There were a few hints that helped the townies find each other. The cop allows for deductive reasoning. Without the cop we go with less reliable inductive reasoning. Sorry @blybrook PE  After the round is over, I can give more details.
> 
> Who was asking about the different dies earlier this round? I thought it was you?
> 
> Yes. If only one response was eliminated, reroll the corresponding number if it comes up.


Lol nope wasn't me.


----------



## DLD PE

Chattaneer PE said:


> Feel free to answer any questions I have (if any answers spoil the round, wait until it's over):
> 
> 
> Did you have fun? Always
> 
> Were 12-13 players enough for the additional roles?  Yes, as long as the game is balanced, I don't care if we use pure traditional roles or if we assign a unique role to every player.
> 
> How to you think the role of the Serial Killer affected the strategy of the game?  Makes it tough for townies.  Another role to uncover, therefore makes the cop that much more essential.
> 
> Do you think the role of Serial Killer should show up as "Regular Townsfolk" or "Not Regular Townsfolk" to the Cop?  Not regular townsfolk.
> 
> Do you think the role of Tracker should show up as "Regular Townsfolk" or "Not Regular Townsfolk" to the Cop?  Regular townsfolk
> 
> Do you think more roles showing up as "Not Regular Townsfolk" takes away from the effectiveness of the Cop?  No
> 
> Should the role of Tracker be announced after a town lynching?  Yes
> 
> With the addition of the Serial Killer, do you have any suggestions to better balance the game instead of the Tracker?  Too early to tell.  Maybe another game should play through where the tracker lasts longer.  This last game seemed to be well balanced though.
> 
> What did you like best about the additional roles?  I think more special roles make it more fun, but maybe some people don't like to upset the balance or bring too much randomness into the game.
> 
> What did you dislike most about the additional roles?  Nothing yet I can think of.
> 
> Any additional comments on the mechanics of this round?  Would like other's thoughts on how to maintain more strategy vs luck.  Is adding more special roles helping or hurting as far as strategy?  The townies seem to be unorganized and paranoid, understandably and the votes are just random.  Maybe instead of the tracker two regular townies should be allowed to know each other's role.  However, that would probably upset the balance of the game.


----------



## txjennah PE

Chattaneer PE said:


> I know what you mean. I've quit twice already, and sold everything twice.
> 
> I haven't picked it back up, but I've thought about it. I know if I do that's just more money and time going to mtg instead of the family.


We still have a shit ton of cards, and we've talked about just making decks from what we have.  My husband started playing when he was in middle school so he's got some really cool cards. And I bought him a couple of neat ones from older decks as a gift (obviously not Black Lotus or anything lol).  But there's nothing more appealing than the idea of NEW CARDS.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Variety is the spice of life


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Chattaneer PE said:


> Do you think the role of Serial Killer should show up as "Regular Townsfolk" or "Not Regular Townsfolk" to the Cop?


Twist: they show up as regular until they make their first kill.


----------



## blybrook PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> Whys it a brighter white for me?


Because I was attempting to copy-paste straight from excel. The formatting didn't work out, so I took a snip-it style screen shot. As that cell was still partially highlighted, it showed up as whiter than the rest.



RBHeadge PE said:


> There were a few hints that helped the townies find each other. The cop allows for deductive reasoning. Without the cop we go with less reliable inductive reasoning. Sorry @blybrook PE  After the round is over, I can give more details


I helped sacrifice myself for the townies. It's all in good fun.

I may be Redneck Mafia, but at least I wasn't mafioso this round!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

jean15paul_PE said:


> Variety is the spice of life


And brevity is the soul of wit.


----------



## blybrook PE

And I'll add that I've never played DnD or Magic, nor had the desire to.

I spent my free time outside in the woods or on the water growing up.


----------



## blybrook PE

Now off to finish my MSHA refresher training.


----------



## Orchid PE

blybrook PE said:


> And I'll add that I've never played DnD or Magic, nor had the desire to.
> 
> I spent my free time outside in the woods or on the water growing up.


I mean, I did all 4 growing up.


----------



## txjennah PE

blybrook PE said:


> And I'll add that I've never played DnD or Magic, nor had the desire to.
> 
> I spent my free time outside in the woods or on the water growing up.


I didn't grow up playing DnD or Magic either.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

txjennah PE said:


> I didn't grow up playing DnD or Magic either.


Me neither. My parents were anti-magic (not the game, the concept of magic in general). There were certain Disney movies we couldn’t watch, and I didn’t start playing Pokémon until I was a teenager.


----------



## DLD PE

txjennah PE said:


> I didn't grow up playing DnD or Magic either.


I did soccer, tennis, basketball, piano, model rockets, video games, running around the neighborhood, woods, swimming, all until 7th grade.

From then on it was all golf lol.  Didn't even really chase girls until after high school.


----------



## txjennah PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Me neither. My parents were anti-magic (not the game, the concept of magic in general). There were certain Disney movies we couldn’t watch, and I didn’t start playing Pokémon until I was a teenager.


I totally understand that.  I grew up in a religion that was very much like that (my mom drank a little less of the Koolaid, though, and encouraged me to start reading Harry Potter when I felt guilty about it as a kid -thankfully!)

Now I'm atheist and don't careeeee


----------



## txjennah PE

MEtoEE said:


> I did soccer, tennis, basketball, piano, model rockets, video games, running around the neighborhood, woods, swimming, all until 7th grade.
> 
> From then on it was all golf lol.  Didn't even really chase girls until after high school.


I was very much into running.  Also read a ton and played a lot of Nintendo with my brother.


----------



## JayKay PE

Chattaneer PE said:


> Feel free to answer any questions I have (if any answers spoil the round, wait until it's over):
> 
> 
> Did you have fun?  I wasn't really planning on playing, and now I'm ultra-stressed out at being one of the last townies.  Not sure if fun is the correct term for me this round (nothing against you, just poor planning/scheduling on my part).
> 
> Were 12-13 players enough for the additional roles?  I think, if the SK was added, that one of the mafia should have been reduced.  Technically, with the other role, it's a solid quarter of players who are 'bad', which doesn't have great odds.
> 
> How to you think the role of the Serial Killer affected the strategy of the game?  Tbh, I still don't really understand the SK role.  It kinda seems like the vigilante, right?  Or have I been misunderstanding it the whole time?
> 
> Do you think the role of Serial Killer should show up as "Regular Townsfolk" or "Not Regular Townsfolk" to the Cop?  Not Regular.
> 
> Do you think the role of Tracker should show up as "Regular Townsfolk" or "Not Regular Townsfolk" to the Cop?  Regular.
> 
> Do you think more roles showing up as "Not Regular Townsfolk" takes away from the effectiveness of the Cop?  I think when there is such a lean towards the nasties, there needs to be a balance like a Deputy or Retired Cop player (the Deputy being 'unknown' until the cop dies, and then suddenly being told through PM from the mod (but not getting the previous cop's investigation results), or a retired cop that comes into play after the cop dies (and does get the previous cops investigation results)).  I think these roles should only be used when the SK/mafia balance is over the quarter percent as an attempt to balance things out.
> 
> Should the role of Tracker be announced after a town lynching?  After lynching: yes.  After night kill: no.
> 
> With the addition of the Serial Killer, do you have any suggestions to better balance the game instead of the Tracker?  See above alternate cop roles.
> 
> What did you like best about the additional roles?  Please see above; I don't think I really grasped them as well as I could have.
> 
> What did you dislike most about the additional roles?  Didn't dislike, per se, more than I didn't understand them.  And as a normal townie, that prob made things more difficult for me.
> 
> Any additional comments on the mechanics of this round?  Nah, I think I covered it above.  Good job modding!


----------



## DLD PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Me neither. My parents were anti-magic (not the game, the concept of magic in general). There were certain Disney movies we couldn’t watch, and I didn’t start playing Pokémon until I was a teenager.


That's how it was in the little Baptist town I grew up in.  In Sunday school we were taught we shouldn't even play with a regular deck of cards for crying out loud.  I knew a "goody two shoes" family who wouldn't let their daughter (my age) watch "3 Men and a Baby" because it was about glorifying raising a child out of wedlock.  I laughed when she got pregnant in high school.

I didn't care.  I played cards and didn't give a shit about magic, cards one way or the other because luckily I had parents who were pretty level-headed.  I took a ouija board out once during middle school and thought a few of my friends were going to faint.  They were like, "You're playing with the devil."  I was like (back when we said 'like' for everything), "Seriously? It's from Parker Brothers for Chrissake.   This shit ain't real."  Damn some people.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

txjennah PE said:


> I totally understand that.  I grew up in a religion that was very much like that (my mom drank a little less of the Koolaid, though, and encouraged me to start reading Harry Potter when I felt guilty about it as a kid -thankfully!)


I still haven’t read HP yet either, but I think that’s on me at this point.

To be clear, I love my parents and don’t resent them for what they chose to do, especially now that I have kids of my own. Growing up I just couldn’t shake the “sheltered” label I carried with me everywhere. I’m over it.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

MEtoEE said:


> In Sunday school we were taught we shouldn't even play with a regular deck of cards for crying out loud.


Lol. I’m a Christian and I find that totally ridiculous.


----------



## txjennah PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> I still haven’t read HP yet either, but I think that’s on me at this point.
> 
> To be clear, I love my parents and don’t resent them for what they chose to do, especially now that I have kids of my own. Growing up I just couldn’t shake the “sheltered” label I carried with me everywhere. I’m over it.


oh no, I totally get it.  I was very sheltered as well, in many ways, that I resented for a long time but ~that's for another thread~  But I still love my family as well and still get along with them, even though we sometimes drive each other crazy.


----------



## Orchid PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> I still haven’t read HP yet either, but I think that’s on me at this point.
> 
> To be clear, I love my parents and don’t resent them for what they chose to do, especially now that I have kids of my own. Growing up I just couldn’t shake the “sheltered” label I carried with me everywhere. I’m over it.


My mom still says I'm not allowed to read harry potter. So I haven't


----------



## Orchid PE

I wasn't allowed to watch power rangers when I was young because it had the word "power" in it.

Idk what would've happened if I tried to play pokemon. None of my friends were into it.


----------



## DLD PE

Chattaneer PE said:


> My mom still says I'm not allowed to read harry potter. So I haven't


They're good.  I got through the first 5 and stopped (not sure why, just life got in the way I guess).  Not even my kind of books, but I got hooked.  Great writer!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

txjennah PE said:


> Lol nope wasn't me.






tj_PE said:


> I asked what a d10 was


okay, that d3 discussion was for you 



ChebyshevII PE said:


> Twist: they show up as regular until they make their first kill.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Chattaneer PE said:


> I wasn't allowed to watch power rangers when I was young because it had the word "power" in it.


I wasn’t either, but idk if it’s for the same reason. I have a feeling it’s because of the “violence” or “disrespectfulness” of the characters.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Chattaneer PE said:


> I wasn't allowed to watch power rangers when I was young because it had the word "power" in it.


The one time I babysat, that kid wasn't allowed to watch Power Rangers either


----------



## Orchid PE

I've never been into fiction. I do enjoy some Jack London, but other than that nothings been able to capture my attention. Except Animal Farm. That's a good one. I enjoy reading the occasional informative book, one I've started recently is how to start a farm.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

LyceeFruit PE said:


> The one time I babysat, that kid wasn't allowed to watch Power Rangers either


And that’s why there was only “one time”?


----------



## DLD PE

I get the whole sheltered thing.  I think there are several of us that grew up that way.  I was lucky.  Even though I grew up in a small conservative Baptist town, my parents were very open minded.  I was still sheltered but maybe in a good way at times.  I never got exposed to drugs or peer pressure from bad kids.  I was naturally shy and introverted anyway.  But I knew some kids around me who's parents were so overboard with stuff.  I felt bad for them.


----------



## Orchid PE

The first time I saw any harry potter movie was when the final one came out. A buddy of mine was really into it, so we binge watched all the movies the day before the final one came out.

I went to opening night with him, we were sitting next to some girls that had dressed up and they asked me which house I was apart of. Immediately after that the theater accidentally started playing transformers, so I leaned over and said, "I'm part of the autobots house." She didn't think it was funny.


----------



## Orchid PE

I think I was fairly "sheltered" until about 14-15. It was that point that my parents allowed me to start "making my own choices." Like, I could play whatever games I wanted, hang out with who I wanted, and listen to whatever music I wanted. I think they thought at that point in my life I was old enough to start learning how to make choices for myself.


----------



## JayKay PE

txjennah PE said:


> I didn't grow up playing DnD or Magic either.


We didn't have any of this in my household.  We had basic video games on a sega genesis and a PS2 (I liked watching my brother play) and I did horseback riding.  I also did some theater/musical stuff, but never seriously.  My family was very solid middle-class, maybe even lower middle-class.  The video game system was used for many years before it broke, then we'd get a new one.  Always used stuff until it died.  I only got to go horseback riding because it was through 4-H and it was I think $20 for an hour lesson/I would hang out there and help when I was younger since it was so close and it gave my mom a break.  My mom did, though, allow me to read whatever, which means we would go to the library or Borders and I would read, and read, and read.  A cheap, easy, and quiet form of entertainment.  There was a lot of music in my family (since both parents are musicians), so I didn't feel like I was missing a ton?


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> And that’s why there was only “one time”?


partially. but i'm also not a huge fan of kids. 

i was 12, maybe 13. And I think technically I didn't even really babysit the kid. Since my grandmother was there (I lived with her).

i never had a desire to babysit to earn extra money. i got chore money. and i was the golden grandkid so since i got good grades and kept out of trouble, i typically got what i asked for if i needed more money. 

i did get a job at 14 (legal in NH) and just saved everything i got from that job once i got myself a couple pairs of converse


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

MEtoEE said:


> I get the whole sheltered thing.  I think there are several of us that grew up that way.  I was lucky.  Even though I grew up in a small conservative Baptist town, my parents were very open minded.  I was still sheltered but maybe in a good way at times.  I never got exposed to drugs or peer pressure from bad kids.  I was naturally shy and introverted anyway.  But I knew some kids around me who's parents were so overboard with stuff.  I felt bad for them.


Ironically it seems to be the kids with overprotective parents that get into the most trouble.

My hope is that with my kids, I can educate them, rather than control them, but I’m getting the sense that I’ve already failed in this area. Maybe because they’re 4 and under, but idk.


----------



## Orchid PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Ironically it seems to be the kids with overprotective parents that get into the most trouble.
> 
> My hope is that with my kids, I can educate them, rather than control them, but I’m getting the sense that I’ve already failed in this area. Maybe because they’re 4 and under, but idk.


Train up a child in the way he should go, and when he is old he will not depart from it.


----------



## txjennah PE

MEtoEE said:


> I get the whole sheltered thing.  I think there are several of us that grew up that way.  I was lucky.  Even though I grew up in a small conservative Baptist town, my parents were very open minded.  I was still sheltered but maybe in a good way at times.  I never got exposed to drugs or peer pressure from bad kids.  I was naturally shy and introverted anyway.  But I knew some kids around me who's parents were so overboard with stuff.  I felt bad for them.


My parents definitely went overboard.  Being the only girl + cultural expectations/religious expectations for what women should/shouldn't do with their bodies = mess.


----------



## DLD PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Ironically it seems to be the kids with overprotective parents that get into the most trouble.
> 
> My hope is that with my kids, I can educate them, rather than control them, but I’m getting the sense that I’ve already failed in this area. Maybe because they’re 4 and under, but idk.


I had a great (albeit strict) upbringing.  My wife had a terrible upbringing.  She wanted to raise our son the way I was raised, but didn't know how.  There's a good audiobook she read called "Peaceful Parent, Happy Kids" by Dr. Laura Markham.  It's been REALLY good for her, and us.  I'm reading it now.  Seems counteruitive at first, be very effective.  I highly recommend it.

Also the "Boundaries" series of books by Henry Cloud are really good, especially the one for kids.


----------



## txjennah PE

And I mean, whatever, everyone has something and I could have had it a lot worse, my parents were still good parents in many ways.  Didn't mean to start delving into my childhood in this thread?  THIS IS WHAT HAPPENS WHEN YOU KILL ME OFF TOO EARLY


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

MEtoEE said:


> Also the "Boundaries" series of books by Henry Cloud are really good, especially the one for kids.


We’re reading that one right now! Very insightful, I love their books.


----------



## DLD PE

txjennah PE said:


> And I mean, whatever, everyone has something and I could have had it a lot worse, my parents were still good parents in many ways.  Didn't mean to start delving into my childhood in this thread?  THIS IS WHAT HAPPENS WHEN YOU KILL ME OFF TOO EARLY


It beats getting kicked by a horse.


----------



## JayKay PE

MEtoEE said:


> It's better than being kicked by a horse.


As someone who has been kicked by a horse:


----------



## txjennah PE

MEtoEE said:


> I had a great (albeit strict) upbringing.  My wife had a terrible upbringing.  She wanted to raise our son the way I was raised, but didn't know how.  There's a good audiobook she read called "Peaceful Parent, Happy Kids" by Dr. Laura Markham.  It's been REALLY good for her, and us.  I'm reading it now.  Seems counteruitive at first, be very effective.  I highly recommend it.
> 
> Also the "Boundaries" series of books by Henry Cloud are really good, especially the one for kids.


Thanks so much for the recommendation!


----------



## Orchid PE

Idk how me and my wife lucked out with good parents. Hopefully they'll be good models for us to follow. My wife's parents definitely raised her right, but I don't agree with some of their views/actions. They didn't even come to our wedding.

I couldn't imagine not being at my little girl's wedding.


----------



## JayKay PE

txjennah PE said:


> Thanks so much for the recommendation!


NEWS?S?S??!
@#?&gt;W"!


----------



## DLD PE

Chattaneer PE said:


> Idk how me and my wife lucked out with good parents. Hopefully they'll be good models for us to follow. My wife's parents definitely raised her right, but I don't agree with some of their views. They didn't even come to our wedding.


I didn't meet my father in-law and his wife (her stepmom) until the day of our wedding (he and my wife weren't getting along).  When he found out we were dating they were like, "I pray he goes to a good church."  Only a few years later did he comment on how good of a person I was and how glad they were that we were successful.  They were like, "Well we didn't know you before."  I'm thinking, "Well why should that have put any negative thoughts in your mind?"  Why assume bad things about people before you meet them?


----------



## DLD PE

JayKay PE said:


> NEWS?S?S??!
> @#?&gt;W"!


wut?  I miss something?  I can't keep up with all you guys! lol


----------



## txjennah PE

MEtoEE said:


> I didn't meet my father in-law and his wife (her stepmom) until the day of our wedding (he and my wife weren't getting along).  When he found out we were dating they were like, "I pray he goes to a good church."  Only a few years later did he comment on how good of a person I was and how glad they were that we were successful.  They were like, "Well we didn't know you before."  I'm thinking, "Well why should that have put any negative thoughts in your mind?"  Why assume bad things about people before you meet them?


I'm sorry to hear that  I think people make these assumptions out of fear. My parents were convinced that my now-husband would dump me once he got his PhD.  And my husband NEVER did anything that should have gave anyone that impression...they were just convinced that he would and tried to get me to break up with him.


----------



## Orchid PE

MEtoEE said:


> I didn't meet my father in-law and his wife (her stepmom) until the day of our wedding (he and my wife weren't getting along).  When he found out we were dating they were like, "I pray he goes to a good church."  Only a few years later did he comment on how good of a person I was and how glad they were that we were successful.  They were like, "Well we didn't know you before."  I'm thinking, "Well why should that have put any negative thoughts in your mind?"  Why assume bad things about people before you meet them?


Sounds like maybe they didn't have enough confidence in their daughter to pick a good man.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

txjennah PE said:


> Thanks so much for the recommendation!






JayKay PE said:


> NEWS?S?S??!
> @#?&gt;W"!


yeah wait wut?!?!?!


----------



## DLD PE

txjennah PE said:


> I'm sorry to hear that  I think people make these assumptions out of fear. My parents were convinced that my now-husband would dump me once he got his PhD.  And my husband NEVER did anything that should have gave anyone that impression...they were just convinced that he would and tried to get me to break up with him.


Wow.  That's just...wow.


----------



## DLD PE

Chattaneer PE said:


> Sounds like maybe they didn't have enough confidence in their daughter to pick a good man.


Part of the "terrible upbringing" I spoke about.  They never had confidence in her to do anything right.  I had to spend the next 10+ years undoing all that.


----------



## txjennah PE

JayKay PE said:


> NEWS?S?S??!
> @#?&gt;W"!


Is this directed at me?  No news haha


----------



## txjennah PE

MEtoEE said:


> Part of the "terrible upbringing" I spoke about.  They never had confidence in her to do anything right.  I had to spend the next 10+ years undoing all that.


She sounds very lucky to have you as a partner


----------



## Orchid PE

MEtoEE said:


> I didn't meet my father in-law and his wife (her stepmom) until the day of our wedding (he and my wife weren't getting along).  When he found out we were dating they were like, "I pray he goes to a good church."  Only a few years later did he comment on how good of a person I was and how glad they were that we were successful.  They were like, "Well we didn't know you before."  I'm thinking, "Well why should that have put any negative thoughts in your mind?"  Why assume bad things about people before you meet them?






txjennah PE said:


> I'm sorry to hear that  I think people make these assumptions out of fear. My parents were convinced that my now-husband would dump me once he got his PhD.  And my husband NEVER did anything that should have gave anyone that impression...they were just convinced that he would and tried to get me to break up with him.


There was a point when my wife came to be and she said her parents thought I might be abusing her. We both laughed before we new how ridiculous that was, but I think they were just upset about the whole wedding and everything.


----------



## txjennah PE

Chattaneer PE said:


> There was a point when my wife came to be and she said her parents thought I might be abusing her. We both laughed before we new how ridiculous that was, but I think they were just upset about the whole wedding and everything.


I'm so sorry to hear that.  I don't think they understand that when they express their fears in that way, they're only pushing the child away further.


----------



## Orchid PE

MEtoEE said:


> Part of the "terrible upbringing" I spoke about.  They never had confidence in her to do anything right.  I had to spend the next 10+ years undoing all that.


Yesss. I know what you mean. For my wife it was she didn't have a lot of confidence in herself. She is super smart (I mean, she's an EE, the smartest engineering field), but I think she was just held at a very high standard growing up that it caused her to not notice how well she was actually doing in life.


----------



## Orchid PE

txjennah PE said:


> I'm so sorry to hear that.  I don't think they understand that when they express their fears in that way, they're only pushing the child away further.


And that's exactly what happened. There was a time when we all got along great, but then over time things changed. My dad thinks it was because they were somewhat controlling and didn't know how to handle losing their oldest, as well as only girl, when she grew up.

I think they wanted just the absolute best for her, and nothing would ever be good enough. They were also in the situation where they didn't really think she was old enough to live on her own and whatnot. She was like 24 at that time.


----------



## JayKay PE

txjennah PE said:


> Is this directed at me?  No news haha


BOOOO.  ALSO YOUR HUSBAND IS A GEM AND I HAVE NO IDEA HOW YOUR PARENTS THOUGHT HE WOULD HAVE JUST LEFT AFTER HE GOT HIS PHD?  DID THEY MEET SOMEONE DIFFERENT?


----------



## txjennah PE

Chattaneer PE said:


> And that's exactly what happened. There was a time when we all got along great, but then over time things changed. My dad thinks it was because they were somewhat controlling and didn't know how to handle losing their oldest, as well as only girl, when she grew up.


Sigh. I relate so hard to this.  I'm so sorry you've had to deal with that, but you sound like a very understanding partner.  I know it has to be hard to go through that on your end.


----------



## DLD PE

txjennah PE said:


> She sounds very lucky to have you as a partner


I got lucky.  Maybe we both did.  I was shy and my nose was always in the books.  Didn't really date much in college.  All of a sudden after college, with a job and free time dating was super easy, then got laid off and dating was super hard  hmmm...between jobs worked as a waiter and met my future wife.  I was unemployed, no money and she just wanted to spend time with me.  Never asked what I did for a living, if I went to college, what my religion was, what my parents were like.  Just liked me for me.  

I gave her a good life, but she grew up on food stamps so she taught me humility and how to stretch a dollar, which is something I needed at the time.


----------



## txjennah PE

JayKay PE said:


> BOOOO.  ALSO YOUR HUSBAND IS A GEM AND I HAVE NO IDEA HOW YOUR PARENTS THOUGHT HE WOULD HAVE JUST LEFT AFTER HE GOT HIS PHD?  DID THEY MEET SOMEONE DIFFERENT?


THANK YOU!!!


----------



## DLD PE

txjennah PE said:


> I'm sorry to hear that  I think people make these assumptions out of fear. My parents were convinced that my now-husband would dump me once he got his PhD.  And my husband NEVER did anything that should have gave anyone that impression...they were just convinced that he would and tried to get me to break up with him.


Wow.  I would definitely have issues after something like that.


----------



## txjennah PE

JayKay PE said:


> BOOOO.  ALSO YOUR HUSBAND IS A GEM AND I HAVE NO IDEA HOW YOUR PARENTS THOUGHT HE WOULD HAVE JUST LEFT AFTER HE GOT HIS PHD?  DID THEY MEET SOMEONE DIFFERENT?


Also if there are any updates you'll know.  Plus I'd need to tell Todd


----------



## Orchid PE

This has got to be the weirdest thread on the forum.


----------



## txjennah PE

MEtoEE said:


> Wow.  I would definitely have issues after something like that.


My husband is pretty amazing.  I let him know that it wasn't *him*, that my parents just reacted that way out of fear to anyone I dated.  They have a decent relationship now, but I had a lot of challenges with my family the first three years of my relationship.


----------



## DLD PE

Chattaneer PE said:


> This has got to be the weirdest thread on the forum.


No way.  I'm not buying it.  Not with engineers lol.

This might be the most REAL thread in the forum.  Or most "off topic".  But I like it.

Nothing can be more weird than the SPAM forum.  But I haven't visited many of threads other than "Power Exam Sub-Forum".


----------



## Orchid PE

MEtoEE said:


> This might be the most REAL thread in the forum.


Except for all the lies.


----------



## JayKay PE

txjennah PE said:


> Also if there are any updates you'll know.  Plus I'd need to tell Todd


ALL HE'D DO IS SAY YOU DON'T NEED TO GO OVER THE 6FT WALL.  NOTHING WOULD CHANGE.  Ha ha aha ah aha ha ha.


----------



## DLD PE

Chattaneer PE said:


> Except for all the lies.


That's wut makes it real.


----------



## txjennah PE

JayKay PE said:


> ALL HE'D DO IS SAY YOU DON'T NEED TO GO OVER THE 6FT WALL.  NOTHING WOULD CHANGE.  Ha ha aha ah aha ha ha.


Ahahahahaha yeah you're probably right!


----------



## JayKay PE

Chattaneer PE said:


> This has got to be the weirdest thread on the forum.


The best thing is when you get a thread so thoroughly off-topic and people no longer want to get back to the original purpose.  Which is why I love the WTTS thread.  Because everyone is so doom and gloom and I'm like, "You know what?  Pet pictures are cool"


----------



## JayKay PE

MEtoEE said:


> I got lucky.  Maybe we both did.  I was shy and my nose was always in the books.  Didn't really date much in college.  All of a sudden after college, with a job and free time dating was super easy, then got laid off and dating was super hard  hmmm...between jobs worked as a waiter and met my future wife.  I was unemployed, no money and she just wanted to spend time with me.  Never asked what I did for a living, if I went to college, what my religion was, what my parents were like.  Just liked me for me.
> 
> I gave her a good life, but she grew up on food stamps so she taught me humility and how to stretch a dollar, which is something I needed at the time.


You know what?  I reverse all evil mafia-thread vibes.  I am now friends with @MEtoEE throughout all of EB.

This story really gave me hope that maybe someone, someday, will be able to tolerate me for being me.


----------



## JayKay PE

TRRRRIPLE POST


----------



## txjennah PE

JayKay PE said:


> You know what?  I reverse all evil mafia-thread vibes.  I am now friends with @MEtoEE throughout all of EB.
> 
> This story really gave me hope that maybe someone, someday, will be able to tolerate me for being me.


This is a very sweet story @MEtoEE

And you are awesome.


----------



## JayKay PE

txjennah PE said:


> Ahahahahaha yeah you're probably right!


He also would probably let you use the smaller kettlebell without helping and getting the bigger one.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Chattaneer PE said:


> This has got to be the weirdest thread on the forum.


You've clearly never looked at any of the threads in the hall of fame

http://engineerboards.com/forum/44-hall-of-fame/



Chattaneer PE said:


> MEtoEE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chattaneer PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> This has got to be the weirdest thread on the forum.
> 
> 
> 
> This might be the most REAL thread in the forum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Except for all the lies.
Click to expand...

lusone:


----------



## Orchid PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> You've clearly never looked at any of the threads in the hall of fame


Oh I have. I stand by my statement lol.


----------



## Orchid PE

Vote update time?

@Roarbark (jk)


----------



## DLD PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> You've clearly never looked at any of the threads in the hall of fame
> 
> http://engineerboards.com/forum/44-hall-of-fame/
> 
> lusone:






Chattaneer PE said:


> Oh I have. I stand by my statement lol.


Well, after clicking on it and seeing "How Do Snakes Masturbate?" and "Oh I Got a Date!".....

I stand by MY statement.


----------



## SaltySteve PE

Wait? when did someone vote for me?


----------



## Orchid PE

The thing with this thread, is it has 1 main topic, like 10 side topics, and then roughly ~1000 mini topics.


----------



## Orchid PE

SaltySteve said:


> Wait? when did someone vote for me?


About 3 topics back.


----------



## SaltySteve PE

JayKay PE said:


> I'm leaving work at 3:30pm EST, and I have some project packages I need to get done, so I'm just going to vote now.
> 
> @Chattaneer PE, I vote for @Roarbark, pending people PMing me/me checking back from the other game threads.


@Chattaneer PE did this vote get reversed somewhere?


----------



## Orchid PE

SaltySteve said:


> @Chattaneer PE did this vote get reversed somewhere?


Nope. I just was basing off memory, which is clearly flawed.

I'll put it in my spreadsheet this time.


----------



## SaltySteve PE

I'm waiting for @Roarbark to come online before I cast my vote for anyone.


----------



## JayKay PE

Chattaneer PE said:


> Vote update time?
> 
> @SaltySteve (jk)


Uhhhhh.

@Roarbark (jk)


----------



## RBHeadge PE

SaltySteve said:


> I'm waiting for @Roarbark to come online before I cast my vote for anyone.


The sun hasn't even gotten over Diamond Head yet... we've got another hour or so.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

and now I'm getting pulled into a vtr, be back later


----------



## Roarbark

Dang. Let's move the deadline to right after Roarbark wakes up. I'm sure he'll be completely functional and thinking clearly. (don't worry, it's fine.) 

I'm awake. And aww I missed the heartwearming whole bonding over upbringing, activities, and the related issues they've created in us/our past or present partners.



JayKay PE said:


> You know what?  I reverse all evil mafia-thread vibes.  I am now friends with @MEtoEE throughout all of EB.
> This story really gave me hope that maybe someone, someday, will be able to tolerate me for being me.


@ first part: my heart is officially warmed. No backsies!
@ second part. I feel ya. 

Actual game relevant content: .......


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Hey @Roarbark is here earlier than normal


----------



## JayKay PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> Hey @Roarbark is here earlier than normal


Because they're the SK, looking to see who is on their case.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Roarbark said:


> Dang. Let's move the deadline to right after Roarbark wakes up. I'm sure he'll be completely functional and thinking clearly. (don't worry, it's fine.)


Its Friday, none of us are functional and thinking clearly.

Imma about to roll a d3.


----------



## SaltySteve PE

@Chattaneer PE I would like to vote for @JayKay PE. The whole no voting thing just outweighs any suspicion I have of RB or roar.


----------



## Orchid PE

So the real vote update:

@Roarbark (jk)

@JayKay PE (salty)

----

And a cute puppy sitting on an evil cat because it's Friday:


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Chattaneer PE said:


> I was thinking the same. However, without revealing anything, there's the possibility the game could end with tonight's lynching or could continue 1 more night after tonight.


Sorry, I just caught the sublties in this statement. I'm not sure how this game viably makes it past tomorrow night. The statement also implies that the SK was killed last night.


----------



## Roarbark

@Chattaneer PE I vote for @JayKay PE as well.
I promise I still like you though.


----------



## JayKay PE

You guys are mean and at least one of you is mafia, meaning a townie is being duped.

You're going to be sad when you kill a sad townie who just wants to get their weekend started not being dead.


----------



## Orchid PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Sorry, I just caught the sublties in this statement. I'm not sure how this game viably makes it past tomorrow night. The statement also implies that the SK was killed last night.


I'll elaborate on my thoughts afterwards.


----------



## Roarbark

RBHeadge PE said:


> Its Friday, none of us are functional and thinking clearly.


Didn't we already say this about Thursday afternoon?


----------



## Orchid PE

Roarbark said:


> Didn't we already say this about Thursday afternoon?


Is today not Thursday?


----------



## SaltySteve PE

Chattaneer PE said:


> Is today not Thursday?


You my friend are about to receive the most wonderful gift.... It is in fact Friday.


----------



## Orchid PE

How I imagine the situation right now is it's late Friday night, you're all at the bar in the town pub, and you all know what's about to go down.

Everyone's face:


----------



## JayKay PE

No.  This is JK's face:


----------



## txjennah PE

I'm just gonna say again that I was a super boring townie.


----------



## Orchid PE

JayKay PE said:


> No.  This is JK's face:


----------



## JayKay PE

txjennah PE said:


> I'm just gonna say again that I was a super boring townie.


I AM a super boring townie.  Who somehow made it into the endgame by being boring/not voting/forgetting when vote time was.

I am so confused.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Man I go AFK for a lunchtime workout and then a lunchtime lunch, and yall get all deep in here. Upbrining, relationships, child raising, love.... I want to participate, but have nothing to contribute at the moment.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Chattaneer PE said:


> Is today not Thursday?






SaltySteve said:


> You my friend are about to receive the most wonderful gift.... It is in fact Friday.


It's always Thursday somewhere.
right? isn't that how timezones work?


----------



## JayKay PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> Man I go AFK for a lunchtime workout and then a lunchtime lunch, and yall get all deep in here. Upbrining, relationship, child raising, love.... I want to participate, but have nothing to contribute at the moment.


I have none of those things, except my parents did raise me to adulthood so...yay?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

So when this thing goes to a 1v1v1 tie in 12 minutes. Does the mafia trust the SK to only target the townie? And does the SK trust the mafia to only target the townie?


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

I want to vote. I'm starting a petition for ghost suffrage.


----------



## JayKay PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> So when this thing goes to a 1v1v1 tie in 12 minutes. Does the mafia trust the SK to only target the townie? And does the SK trust the mafia to only target the townie?


Right now, It's a 2v1, jk for the noose


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> So when this thing goes to a 1v1v1 tie in 12 minutes. Does the mafia trust the SK to only target the townie? And does the SK trust the mafia to only target the townie?


The mafia and SK would have to know who each other are for this question to be relevant, right?


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> Man I go AFK for a lunchtime workout and then a lunchtime lunch, and yall get all deep in here. Upbrining, relationships, child raising, love.... I want to participate, but have nothing to contribute at the moment.






JayKay PE said:


> I have none of those things, except my parents did raise me to adulthood so...yay?


I have all of them, just not relevant thoughts that I can form into words


----------



## JayKay PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> The mafia and SK would have to know who each other are for this question to be relevant, right?


Oh god.  You just brought a whole new possibility to this.

Mafia wins when it's 1vs1, but SK lives when they're the last.  What if the SK has been hiding, using the mafia to pare down townies while making a 'partnership' with them, and then striking when its a 2vs1 townie to mafia ratio?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

d3 time

@Chattaneer PE I vote for @SaltySteve


----------



## JayKay PE

@Chattaneer PE, I change my vote to @SaltySteve

Because they're jerks who voted for me


----------



## JayKay PE

I live = Costco pizza slice

I die = Costco frozen yogurt with strawberries, which I will flavor with my tears


----------



## JayKay PE

TRRRRIPLE POST


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Chattaneer PE said:


> So the real vote update:
> 
> @Roarbark (jk)
> 
> @JayKay PE (salty)
> 
> ----
> 
> And a cute puppy sitting on an evil cat because it's Friday:
> 
> View attachment 16381


Related to your puppy cat gif...


----------



## Orchid PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> Related to your puppy cat gif...


That spinning back kick was amazing.


----------



## JayKay PE

My stomach hurts now.


----------



## SaltySteve PE

JayKay PE said:


> I live = Costco pizza slice
> 
> I die = Costco frozen yogurt with strawberries, which I will flavor with my tears


Costco has the best chicken stuffed calzon thing that is so good.


----------



## Orchid PE

Time.


----------



## JayKay PE

SaltySteve said:


> Costco has the best chicken stuffed calzon thing that is so good.


Can't have it.  Has bacon in it usually, and I'm allergic.


----------



## Orchid PE

Oh ma gawd! Lemme break out the d2.


----------



## DLD PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> Man I go AFK for a lunchtime workout and then a lunchtime lunch, and yall get all deep in here. Upbrining, relationships, child raising, love.... I want to participate, but have nothing to contribute at the moment.


You can contribute:

Give up your mafia buddy and we'll let you live in the next round.


----------



## JayKay PE

Chattaneer PE said:


> Oh ma gawd! Lemme break out the d2.


Not doing the heads-tails we send results?


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

JayKay PE said:


> Can't have it.  Has bacon in it usually, and I'm allergic.


Allergic to bacon!!??!?!!?!???!!!!!!

 I'm so sorry.


----------



## JayKay PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> Allergic to bacon!!??!?!!?!???!!!!!!
> 
> I'm so sorry.


Lol, it's okay.  It just means I give it to other people.

And I can still eat it...I just get very uncomfortable, very fast, turn bright red, start to cough/get congested, and have a huge migraine/light sensitivity in like less than 5-minutes.  It's probably nothing.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

MEtoEE said:


> You can contribute:
> 
> Give up your mafia buddy and we'll let you live in the next round.


My mafia buddy is.........



Spoiler



YOU!!!


----------



## DLD PE

JayKay PE said:


> Oh god.  You just brought a whole new possibility to this.
> 
> Mafia wins when it's 1vs1, but SK lives when they're the last.  What if the SK has been hiding, using the mafia to pare down townies while making a 'partnership' with them, and then striking when its a 2vs1 townie to mafia ratio?


I'm pushing the button, but nothing's happening...

The temperature and pressure must not be right in here....or I'm dead.  IS THE TIMER ON? IS THE TIMER ON?


----------



## DLD PE

JayKay PE said:


> I live = Costco pizza slice
> 
> I die = Costco frozen yogurt with strawberries, which I will flavor with my tears


Their foot-long all-beef hot dog with Coke for $1.50 is a sweet deal.


----------



## JayKay PE

MEtoEE said:


> I'm pushing the button, but nothing's happening...
> 
> The temperature and pressure must not be right in here....or I'm dead.  IS THE TIMER ON? IS THE TIMER ON?
> 
> *pic snip*
> 
> *pic snip*


Tbh, reading this/solving this helped me calm down a bit.  I forgot how much I liked simple circuit stuff.  I wish I had explored it a bit more.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

MEtoEE said:


> I'm pushing the button, but nothing's happening...
> 
> The temperature and pressure must not be right in here....or I'm dead.  IS THE TIMER ON? IS THE TIMER ON?
> 
> View attachment 16387
> 
> 
> View attachment 16388


This isn't the correct website for this type of content.


----------



## DLD PE

My heart's literally pounding waiting to find out what happened.


----------



## Roarbark

jean15paul_PE said:


> My mafia buddy is.........
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> YOU!!!


Edited. Does that mean it had the actual person at first?


----------



## JayKay PE

Roarbark said:


> Edited. Does that mean it had the actual person at first?


You'd know.  Mafia and/or SK


----------



## Orchid PE

Final vote was:

@JayKay PE (salty, roar)

@SaltySteve (rb, jk)

----

After thorough deliberation among the townsfolk and the town elders, it was decided a coin flip would be sufficient to determine the fates of the accused.

The town ended up lynching @JayKay PE

She was a regular townie.

----

During the night:

@RBHeadge PE Was killed by the serial killer.

@SaltySteve Was killed by mafia.

----

The remaining player is @Roarbark.

They were...



Spoiler



Mafia


----------



## DLD PE

JayKay PE said:


> Tbh, reading this/solving this helped me calm down a bit.  I forgot how much I liked simple circuit stuff.  I wish I had explored it a bit more.


I posted this in the exam power thread.  *I got this problem wrong*.  I took it under "simulated" timed conditions, and the last thing I looked at were the graphs.  It slipped my mind that the timer only runs for 5 hours, so the motor only runs at 10am, not 10am and 2pm.  UGH!

And I couldn't figure out why last night.  I started posting it, and only then did I see my error.


----------



## Roarbark

YES!


----------



## SaltySteve PE

SON OF A BITCH!!!!


----------



## Roarbark




----------



## JayKay PE

O hey, look at that, you guys killed a townie.  Good job (I guess)


----------



## Orchid PE

Omg @Roarbark and @SaltySteve almost killed each other during the night leaving @RBHeadge PE to be the remaining player.


----------



## SaltySteve PE

That was a hell of an ending. Good game @Roarbark. You deserved that win.


----------



## Roarbark

SaltySteve said:


> SON OF A BITCH!!!!


You cereal killing son of a gun.


----------



## DLD PE

Congrats RB!  

I'm eagerly waiting for any recap/analysis, as long as this is the right website for that sort of thing.


----------



## SaltySteve PE

Chattaneer PE said:


> Omg @Roarbark and @SaltySteve almost killed each other during the night leaving @RBHeadge PE to be the remaining player.


I gamed that scenario out. That would have been a crazy town victory.


----------



## JayKay PE

Chattaneer PE said:


> Omg @Roarbark and @SaltySteve almost killed each other during the night leaving @RBHeadge PE to be the remaining player.


Did you ask them who to target, or did you do a coin toss for that as well?


----------



## Orchid PE

I want to point out @tj_PE was the Doc and originally said to save @ChebyshevII PE the first night, then at the last moment changed to someone else.

It was difficult not to say anything.


----------



## Orchid PE

JayKay PE said:


> Did you ask them who to target, or did you do a coin toss for that as well?


They both provided who they wanted to kill the both scenarios of you or salty getting lynched.


----------



## Roarbark

Chattaneer PE said:


> Omg @Roarbark and @SaltySteve almost killed each other during the night leaving @RBHeadge PE to be the remaining player.





SaltySteve said:


> I gamed that scenario out. That would have been a crazy town victory.


Yeah I was wondering if that would happen as well. Now THAT would have been a great movie ending (a little convenient, but still good). Phewwwww. 
A little Freddie vs Jason.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Chattaneer PE said:


> I want to point out @tj_PE was the Doc and originally said to save @ChebyshevII PE the first night, then at the last moment changed to someone else.
> 
> It was difficult not to say anything.


Finally. Yes, I was the cop.

And holy crap, @Roarbark really had me going.


----------



## SaltySteve PE

So I didn't kill on round 2 cause I thought @MEtoEE and @ChebyshevII PE knew who the tracker was. I was hoping they were going to investigate me and then I'd get pulled into their circle. Once the tracker was gone it was open season.


----------



## Roarbark

JayKay PE said:


> Did you ask them who to target, or did you do a coin toss for that as well?


I think we both sent in commands before the actual coin toss. 
I told him Kill Jaykay if steve wins, kill Steve is Jaykay wins. 

EDIT: I didn't target RB in either case because I knew he wasn't doc, and on the extremely off chance that one of you was the still-living doctor, I couldn't afford any night saves.


----------



## SaltySteve PE

JayKay PE said:


> Did you ask them who to target, or did you do a coin toss for that as well?


I originally targeted Roar for this night kill but when RB changed his vote to me I figured that meant he was mafia and quickly changed the night kill to RB.


----------



## SaltySteve PE

I even had a meme already picked out for when I won.....


----------



## DLD PE

I don't know if this round could have been any more balanced than that!


----------



## DLD PE

It sounds like it was anyone's game down to the last minute.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

I f***ed up on day 2 when I tried to submit a last second vote to save fellow mafia @NikR_PE, but it was too late anyway. I exposed myself and didn't even get the save. But no one seemed to notice for a day or so. 

When people started voting for me on day... whatever day that was... I lied to @tj_PE and @blybrook PE that I was the doc. I think I might have actually convinced both of them, but it got back to @RBHeadge PE who knew who the real doc was and he turned the voting block against me (I'm assuming). Hence all the last minute votes that came in against me. Fellow mafia @Roarbark astutely voted against me, and gained RB's trust.

That one was fun.


----------



## Orchid PE

I _really_ wanted @Roarbark and @SaltySteve to kill each other. That would've just been absolutely perfect.


----------



## Orchid PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> I f***ed up on day 2 when I tried to submit a last minute vote to save fellow mafia NikR, but it was too late anyway. I exposed myself and didn't even get the save. But no one seemed to notice for a day or so.
> 
> When people started voting for me on day... whatever day that was... I lied to TJ and Bly that I was the doc. I think I might have actually convinced both of them, but it got back to RB who knew who the real doc was and he turned the voting block against me. Hence all the last minute votes that came in against me. Fellow mafia Roar astutely voted for me, and gained RB's trust.
> 
> That one was fun.


Lol Tj was the doc.


----------



## txjennah PE

JayKay PE said:


> O hey, look at that, you guys killed a townie.  Good job (I guess)


I'm so sorry!  I thought you were Mafia, especially since you didn't vote for anyone but kept popping up in the thread right before the vote.  PLZ STILL BE MY FRIEND.  

@Roarbark wellllllll played!!!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

SaltySteve said:


> I originally targeted Roar for this night kill but when RB changed his vote to me I figured that meant he was mafia and quickly changed the night kill to RB.


_I blame my dice_


----------



## SaltySteve PE

JayKay PE said:


> O hey, look at that, you guys killed a townie.  Good job (I guess)


I'm really sorry @JayKay PE. I was PMing with Roar and he really convinced me that it was you.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Chattaneer PE said:


> Lol Tj was the doc.


Damn, she play dumb _REALLY_ well.


----------



## Orchid PE

I seriously thought this game wasn't going to be fun since cheby was night killed rnd 1 and madam was lynched rnd 2.


----------



## Orchid PE

@Roarbark and @SaltySteve You guys must've fooled some people. I'd hate to play against you guys if you were both mafia!


----------



## mafia

Chattaneer PE said:


> Final vote was:
> 
> @JayKay PE (salty, roar)
> 
> @SaltySteve (rb, jk)
> 
> ----
> 
> After thorough deliberation among the townsfolk and the town elders, it was decided a coin flip would be sufficient to determine the fates of the accused.
> 
> The town ended up lynching @JayKay PE
> 
> She was a regular townie.
> 
> ----
> 
> During the night:
> 
> @RBHeadge PE Was killed by the serial killer.
> 
> @SaltySteve Was killed by mafia.
> 
> ----
> 
> The remaining player is @Roarbark.
> 
> They were...
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Mafia


Outstanding work.


----------



## DLD PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> Damn, she play dumb _REALLY_ well.


She never told me, even after I was dead! lol


----------



## Orchid PE

So yeah, if anyone has any thoughts I don't mind feedback.

Thanks for working with me even though I fudged up a few times. I appreciate it.


----------



## txjennah PE

Lmao man @jean15paul_PE that's some bad luck


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> I f***ed up on day 2 when I tried to submit a last second vote to save fellow mafia @NikR_PE, but it was too late anyway. I exposed myself and didn't even get the save. But no one seemed to notice for a day or so.
> 
> When people started voting for me on day... whatever day that was... I lied to @tj_PE and @blybrook PE that I was the doc. I think I might have actually convinced both of them, but it got back to @RBHeadge PE who knew who the real doc was and he turned the voting block against me (I'm assuming). Hence all the last minute votes that came in against me. Fellow mafia @Roarbark astutely voted against me, and gained RB's trust.
> 
> That one was fun.






Chattaneer PE said:


> Lol Tj was the doc.






jean15paul_PE said:


> Damn, she play dumb _REALLY_ well.






MEtoEE said:


> She never told me, even after I was dead! lol


Well played @tj_PE... well played


----------



## Roarbark

MEtoEE said:


> I don't know if this round could have been any more balanced than that!


Hard to say, with 2 mafia dying so early AND cop and tracker dying so early.



SaltySteve said:


> I'm really sorry @JayKay PE. I was PMing with Roar and he really convinced me that it was you.


@JayKay PE Heck, I might have voted you even if I was town , you did seem like you were playing a little different this round. I thought you were SK.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

txjennah PE said:


> Lmao man @jean15paul_PE that's some bad luck


Yeah, but it was my mess up that allowed @Roarbark to vote to kill me and gain people's trust.


----------



## Roarbark

mafia said:


> Outstanding work.


Thank you Godfather.


----------



## Orchid PE

Looks like we finished up just in time for the weekend! It's closing time!


----------



## DLD PE

Chattaneer PE said:


> I seriously thought this game wasn't going to be fun since cheby was night killed rnd 1 and madam was lynched rnd 2.


@SaltySteve told me later he thought the same thing when the randomizer made me the cop last round lol.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

One mafia publicly kill another mafia to gain trust:  Even though it wasn't our plan... there's definitely something to that strategy.


----------



## DLD PE

Chattaneer PE said:


> Looks like we finished up just in time for the weekend! It's closing time!


Time to go back to the places where you will be from.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

MEtoEE said:


> I don't know if this round could have been any more balanced than that!






MEtoEE said:


> It sounds like it was anyone's game down to the last minute.


The event was a 1/3 chance for any group down to the end, but that's not the same thing as it being balanced. The ratio of anti-town players to town players was skewed about a standard deviation away from parity.



jean15paul_PE said:


> I f***ed up on day 2 when I tried to submit a last second vote to save fellow mafia NikR, but it was too late anyway. I exposed myself and didn't even get the save. But no one seemed to notice for a day or so.
> 
> When people started voting for me on day... whatever day that was... I lied to TJ and Bly that I was the doc. I think I might have actually convinced both of them, but it got back to RB who knew who the real doc was and he turned the voting block against me (I'm assuming). Hence all the last minute votes that came in against me. Fellow mafia Roar astutely voted against me, and gained RB's trust.
> 
> That one was fun.


FWIW, there some scattered groups of townies on the second day. We sort of had tiered rankings, and 3 of 5 players in the not-safe list where mafia/SK. There was a d10, but only because there is no d5.

You weren't convincing TJ of anything. We were working out how to turn it to our advantage. The most fortitous part of that scheme was getting bly to vote to protect you. It set up a chain of events that caused us to vote against bly. We *never* thought roar was mafia, but we did think he was the SK.


----------



## Roarbark

jean15paul_PE said:


> One mafia publicly kill another mafia to gain trust.. [text omitted]


Yes. As soon as I'm town again, all Mafia should please publicly kill each-other to gain my trust.


----------



## NikR_PE

Are we gonna mention the night kill mixup? 

@Roarbark @jean15paul_PE

Y'all know what I am talking about


----------



## RBHeadge PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> Yeah, but it was my mess up that allowed @Roarbark to vote to kill me and gain people's trust.


That ONLY worked because bly switched his vote just before roar changed his vote. Had bly not switched, we would have never suspected Bly of being mafia and roar's vote wouldn't have convinced us that he was not-mafia. Plus we thought he was SK.


----------



## Roarbark

True. All results are null and void.
Last night I sent a command to night kill "TJ", and Mafia goons whacked txj instead. If that had been played as it should, only TJ should have died last night, leaving 5 today, with txj still in it.


----------



## Roarbark

RBHeadge PE said:


> Plus we thought he was SK.


Why did you all think I was SK?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Roarbark said:


> True. All results are null and void.
> Last night I sent a command to night kill "TJ", and Mafia goons whacked txj instead. If that had been played as it should, only TJ should have died last night, leaving 5 today, with txj still in it.


really?! ugh, that was a game saver for you. Totally changed the calculus from a bunch of coin tosses, to something I could actually win with.


----------



## NikR_PE

Roarbark said:


> Why did you all think I was SK?


You got that crazy look


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Roarbark said:


> Why did you all think I was SK?


Your reaction right after the game started. You gave a distinct impression that you got a big role to play, potentially a new role. Once the tracker was confirmed dead (sorry @MadamPirate PE) I pegged you for SK.


----------



## NikR_PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> really?! ugh, that was a game saver for you. Totally changed the calculus from a bunch of coin tosses, to something I could actually win with.


----------



## txjennah PE

Roarbark said:


> True. All results are null and void.
> Last night I sent a command to night kill "TJ", and Mafia goons whacked txj instead. If that had been played as it should, only TJ should have died last night, leaving 5 today, with txj still in it.


Oooo this is intriguing!

And I was totally expecting to be the night kill, because I had convinced myself that @JayKay PE was mafia and that she would ax me after I threw shade at her voting record.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

oy, no pM screenshots please. Those always end poorly.


----------



## NikR_PE

On that topic. I dont understand why screenshots are allowed in pm's


----------



## txjennah PE

I really love the post-game breakdowns btw, it's so fun to see what people's intentions and mistakes were!


----------



## DLD PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> oy, no pM screenshots please. Those always end poorly.


Because there's a proper website for that.


----------



## Roarbark

RBHeadge PE said:


> Your reaction right after the game started. You gave a distinct impression that you got a big role to play, potentially a new role. Once the tracker was confirmed dead (sorry @MadamPirate PE) I pegged you for SK.


Bahaha, fair enough. My "...I am not ready..."? 
I was just startled that it started X minutes after I said "I'm in", I assumed we'd start the next morning or something.


----------



## DLD PE

NikR_PE said:


> On that topic. I dont understand why screenshots are allowed in pm's


Well it's much easier than, "Well X told me this and Y told me that."


----------



## RBHeadge PE

NikR_PE said:


> On that topic. I dont understand why screenshots are allowed in pm's


limited audience


----------



## NikR_PE

MEtoEE said:


> Well it's much easier than, "Well X told me this and Y told me that."






RBHeadge PE said:


> limited audience


I can always create a pm with all players and send the screenshot.

I believe it should not be allowed at all


----------



## MadamPirate PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Your reaction right after the game started. You gave a distinct impression that you got a big role to play, potentially a new role. Once the tracker was confirmed dead (sorry @MadamPirate PE) I pegged you for SK.


I didn't even get to use my ability.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

I agree that screenshots shouldn't be allowed in PM either. You got to tell people with your words and hope they believe you.

If we were voting, that's how I would vote.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Screenshots in PMs take the unknown out of it.


----------



## txjennah PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> Screenshots in PMs take too much unknown out of it.


Yeah the game would be over in minutes if we provided screenshots.  Takes away from the fun of it.


----------



## Orchid PE

Roarbark said:


> True. All results are null and void.
> Last night I sent a command to night kill "TJ", and Mafia goons whacked txj instead. If that had been played as it should, only TJ should have died last night, leaving 5 today, with txj still in it.


It was the sk that targeted txj and the mafia that targeted tj.

Same people would've died, just who killed them was different.

Probably shouldn't have done that first thing in the morning, but I didn't want to make anyone wait.


----------



## Roarbark

Chattaneer PE said:


> It was the that targeted txj and the mafia that targeted tj.
> 
> Same people would've died, just who killed them was different.


Ah!!! Results are no long null and void!


----------



## Roarbark

Now i have to go get some actual work done, since I have done nothing the last 3 hours, and Mafia is not billable.

Have a great weekend everyone!


----------



## Orchid PE

So that's twice I think that I mixed up txj with tj? My sexdaily is kicking in. Sorry, lexdysia. Damnit! Dyslexia.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Re: null and void.

Glad to hear that it was just a mix up with who targeted who.

That being said, can you void the results? Colorado scored the game-winning touchdown on 5th down in 1990 against Missouri, because the refs screwed up the down marker on the field. That helped them get the national championship that year. But no one voided the results after the fact. 



#ImJustSaying

And don't get me started on the missed pass interference call against the Saints!!!!


----------



## Orchid PE

Well, I'd just like to point out the ball during the immaculate reception was still in play. That's a fact, jack.


----------



## SaltySteve PE

It's about beer:30 yall.


----------



## NikR_PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> Re: null and void.
> 
> Glad to hear that it was just a mix up with who targeted who.
> 
> That being said, can you void the results? Colorado scored the game-winning touchdown on 5th down in 1990 against Missouri, because the refs screwed up the down marker on the field. That helped them get the national championship that year. But no one voided the results after the fact.
> 
> 
> 
> #ImJustSaying
> 
> And don't get me started on the missed pass interference call against the Saints!!!!


Or you could change your name to saltyJean


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Yall starting a new round on Monday?


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

NikR_PE said:


> Or you could change your name to saltyJean


I console myself with the memory of Atlanta blowing a 25 point lead in the Superbowl.


----------



## SaltySteve PE

^^^I'm in if so


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

jean15paul_PE said:


> Screenshots in PMs take the unknown out of it.


That, and see game 6. I almost put a wedge between myself and @RBHeadge PE for that


----------



## RBHeadge PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> Yall starting a new round on Monday?


We could. I'm super busy for at least another month, but I'll fit it in next week.

Who would mod @JayKay PE @LyceeFruit PE ?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I will play again!


----------



## User1

jean15paul_PE said:


> Damn, she play dumb _REALLY_ well.


i had RB coaching me. it was thrilling!


----------



## User1

Roarbark said:


> True. All results are null and void.
> Last night I sent a command to night kill "TJ", and Mafia goons whacked txj instead. If that had been played as it should, only TJ should have died last night, leaving 5 today, with txj still in it.


WHAT

edit: ok fine.

there was another game a while back that may have gone on longer than it should and therefore my team did not win lol


----------



## JayKay PE

I can mod If people would like, but I’d prefer to start Tuesday so I can send a blast “@“ to the forum Monday morning to see if others are interested in playing.


----------



## Roarbark

tj_PE said:


> i had RB coaching me. it was thrilling!


I thought that might be the case, bahaha.  I suspected we were being fed fake info when Jean reported you told him RB was Doc, but didn't trust my gut.... Resulted in a night save! Well played.


----------



## blybrook PE

Well played round everyone. I'm sitting out next week's round of there is one.


----------



## JayKay PE

blybrook PE said:


> Well played round everyone. I'm sitting out next week's round of there is one.


You’ll have to be an npc if I mod. You’re getting dragged into another story.


----------



## blybrook PE

JayKay PE said:


> You’ll have to be an npc if I mod. You’re getting dragged into another story.


Why doesn't that surprise me...


----------



## MadamPirate PE

I'm in for another round!

Hopefully I don't get deaded in a hot minute again.


----------



## DLD PE

Visiting family this weekend, but I'm in!  Have a great weekend everyone#


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Sure


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

@Will.I.Am PE @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## User1

Also, I showed a ss of a pm during this round. But it was to cheb and just showing him that I saved him then switched to rb. I won't do it again but I thought it was safe since he ded. Just wanted to show him how close he was to being saved


----------



## User1

I think imma have to skip the next round unless you need numbers. All the deadlines and fires next week and I have lecture Sunday so I can't get a head start


----------



## DLD PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> Re: null and void.
> 
> Glad to hear that it was just a mix up with who targeted who.
> 
> That being said, can you void the results? Colorado scored the game-winning touchdown on 5th down in 1990 against Missouri, because the refs screwed up the down marker on the field. That helped them get the national championship that year. But no one voided the results after the fact.
> 
> 
> 
> #ImJustSaying
> 
> And don't get me started on the missed pass interference call against the Saints!!!!


Missouri?  I thought it was Kansas.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

MEtoEE said:


> Missouri?  I thought it was Kansas.


This is what I was talking about...

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fifth_Down_Game_(1990)


----------



## DLD PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> This is what I was talking about...
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fifth_Down_Game_(1990)


I know. I was just making a joke referring to Trump's tweet congratulating the state of Kansas for winning the Superbowl lol.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

tj_PE said:


> Also, I showed a ss of a pm during this round. But it was to cheb and just showing him that I saved him then switched to rb. I won't do it again but I thought it was safe since he ded. Just wanted to show him how close he was to being saved


I ain’t even mad


----------



## NikR_PE

I will sit the next one out, unless y'all need players.


----------



## JayKay PE

Hey guys, just looked at my schedule next week (I checked my work email) and it looks another package was dropped in my lap after I left Friday for an emergent issue. So I’m not going to be able mod (I suck). @LyceeFruit PE or @txjennah PE, would you like to mod?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

JayKay PE said:


> Hey guys, just looked at my schedule next week (I checked my work email) and it looks another package was dropped in my lap after I left Friday for an emergent issue. So I’m not going to be able mod (I suck). @LyceeFruit PE or @txjennah PE, would you like to mod?


If no one else wants to mod, I’d be happy to do it. I just don’t do the storytelling thing; I can’t even come close to as skilled as a bunch of others.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

If someone will hold my hand and help me a bit, I can do it


----------



## JayKay PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> If someone will hold my hand and help me a bit, I can do it


I can do hand holding, if you'd like, or I'm sure fish guy can step in if necessary.  I can send you info if you'd like?


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

JayKay PE said:


> I can do hand holding, if you'd like, or I'm sure fish guy can step in if necessary.  I can send you info if you'd like?


Yes please.

And we'll start tuesday


----------



## Roarbark

I also might be out this upcoming week. Low productivity last week, would like to make up for it...


----------



## txjennah PE

I do want to mod eventually but work has picked up, so have to pass for now.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

JayKay PE said:


> LyceeFruit PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> If someone will hold my hand and help me a bit, I can do it
> 
> 
> 
> I can do hand holding, if you'd like, or I'm sure fish guy can step in if necessary.  I can send you info if you'd like?
Click to expand...

Let me know if I need to send anything.

But I'm not sure that we'll have enough for this week? Even the people that are "in" are pretty busy with RL stuff this week. We may have to try again next week.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Let me know if I need to send anything.
> 
> But I'm not sure that we'll have enough for this week? Even the people that are "in" are pretty busy with RL stuff this week. We may have to try again next week.


i won't be able to mod next week - i have a day trip to toledo


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Perhaps a break is in order...?


----------



## User1




----------



## txjennah PE

Yeah, I think so.  As much as I enjoy playing, gonna be busy the next several weeks and this would take up more bandwidth than I'd like, lol.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Unfortunately, I'm out this week also.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

MEtoEE said:


> I know. I was just making a joke referring to Trump's tweet congratulating the state of Kansas for winning the Superbowl lol.


sumtimes i iz sloe


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Meanwhile in the Netherlands: someone invented a Cyclo-Knitter; a pedal-powered machine that weaves a scarf in the 5 minutes you are waiting for a train.


----------



## DLD PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Perhaps a break is in order...?


I wouldn't be opposed.   I had a job interview this morning.  Unexpected as I wasn't looking, but someone urged me to give this guy a call and it went pretty well.  

I'm in for Mafia either way!


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

MEtoEE said:


> I wouldn't be opposed.   I had a job interview this morning.  Unexpected as I wasn't looking, but someone urged me to give this guy a call and it went pretty well.
> 
> I'm in for Mafia either way!


OOOOOOOOO


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

MEtoEE said:


> I wouldn't be opposed.   I had a job interview this morning.  Unexpected as I wasn't looking, but someone urged me to give this guy a call and it went pretty well.
> 
> I'm in for Mafia either way!


Congrats on the successful interview.


----------



## DLD PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> Congrats on the successful interview.


Thanks.  They told me they would get back to me in a couple of days so we'll see if it was successful or not  .  I wasn't actively LOOKING, but this place seems like a good fit.  

The guy who would be my supervisor seems like a good guy.  He's the lead electrical designer for the office and he's taking his PE in April too.  We both took it the same time, same place this past October.


----------



## DLD PE

Well I wasn't expecting this.  I checked my personal e-mail to see if there were any additional notes before tonight's class, and I already got a job offer from this morning's interview!  The offer is very attractive so I have some thinking to do...


----------



## User1

MEtoEE said:


> Well I wasn't expecting this.  I checked my personal e-mail to see if there were any additional notes before tonight's class, and I already got a job offer from this morning's interview!  The offer is very attractive so I have some thinking to do...


ALWAYS NEGOTIATE


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

tj_PE said:


> ALWAYS NEGOTIATE *RESPECTFULLY*


FIFY. 
I saw one person have their offer rescinded because they negotiated like an a-hole.

Always best to cite job market data and articulate how you will add value to the company.

And remember you can negotiate other things besides salary. Like bonuses (signing bonus or ongoing bonuses), vacation (initial vacation bonus or increased accumulation rate), additional reviews for raises more often (e.g. 2 reviews a year instead of one), sometimes improved benefits packages (like if managers have better benefits than employees you could ask for the better package, but this one is hard. increasingly everyone has the same benefits), ability to working from home, etc. Make sure anything you negotiate gets added (in writing) to the offer letter.

I got screwed with that once. I negotiated an initial vacation bonus, so I would be starting with vacation already in the bank. I didn't get it in writing. The HR lady who hired me left the company shortly after I started, and _apparently_ there was no record of it.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

jean15paul_PE said:


> FIFY.
> I saw one person have their offer rescinded because they negotiated like an a-hole.
> 
> Always best to cite job market data and articulate how you will add value to the company.
> 
> And remember you can negotiate other things besides salary. Like bonuses (signing bonus or ongoing bonuses), vacation (initial vacation bonus or increased accumulation rate), additional reviews for raises more often (e.g. 2 reviews a year instead of one), sometimes improved benefits packages (like if managers have better benefits than employees you could ask for the better package, but this one is hard. increasingly everyone has the same benefits), ability to working from home, etc. Make sure anything you negotiate gets added (in writing) to the offer letter.
> 
> I got screwed with that once. I negotiated an initial vacation bonus, so I would be starting with vacation already in the bank. I didn't get it in writing. The HR lady who hired me left the company shortly after I started, and _apparently_ there was no record of it.


I’m liking the advice, not your incident.


----------



## User1

sorry, i never said disrespectfully ....


----------



## DLD PE

tj_PE said:


> sorry, i never said disrespectfully ....


Sounds like mafia speak.


----------



## User1

MEtoEE said:


> Sounds like mafia speak.


SOUNDS LIKE YOU TRYNA MAKE ME SUSPICIOUS FOR NO REASON


----------



## Roarbark

tj_PE said:


> SOUNDS LIKE YOU TRYNA MAKE ME SUSPICIOUS FOR NO REASON


He can't MAKE you suspicious, suspiciouslness is a lifestyle... Plus you already spish for typing in all caps.


----------



## User1

Roarbark said:


> He can't MAKE you suspicious, suspiciouslness is a lifestyle... Plus you already spish for typing in all caps.


no that's @JayKay PE


----------



## DLD PE

tj_PE said:


> ALWAYS NEGOTIATE


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

tj_PE said:


> sorry, i never said disrespectfully ....


Oh of course. I didn't mean to imply that you did. (Sorry if it came off like that.) I was just adding my 2 cents and trying to be clever in the process. (I probably shouldn't pretend to be clever  )


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

@JayKay PE needs this.


----------



## Roarbark

Also @ChebyshevII PE... Last round, If Salty (SK) and I (Mafia) had night targeted each-other, RB (Town) would have won, and it would have been the perfect time for this to return:


----------



## JayKay PE

tj_PE said:


> ALWAYS NEGOTIATE


tru dat.  Even in government.  Just found out that I'm making more vacation time that someone with a ton more experience who started after me but who also had military time.  Obviously making less money than them, because they came in at a higher grade, but I negotiated for more vacation/leave time, since that is way more important to me, so I'm getting an extra 6.5 days/year of leave.  I also got a couple of other perks (asked using advice from @RBHeadge PE), but negotiating never hurts as long as you're being reasonable.


----------



## JayKay PE

vhab49_PE said:


> *pic snip*@JayKay PE needs this.


Please send link, thx.


----------



## JayKay PE

TRRRRIPLE POST


----------



## DLD PE

JayKay PE said:


> Please send link, thx.


@JayKay PE I think you should crop the cat/knife and have that as your avatar!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

JayKay PE said:


> Please send link, thx.


https://moteefe.com/limited-edition---cat-what-selling-out-fast?color=heather-grey&amp;fbclid=IwAR2XpBBbe9NVhpfo4c2TWdo8A6u1qEOlZdQhyWMaQTekNTAafyLlmkPQ-F0&amp;product=unisex-t-shirt


----------



## JayKay PE

vhab49_PE said:


> https://moteefe.com/limited-edition---cat-what-selling-out-fast?color=heather-grey&amp;fbclid=IwAR2XpBBbe9NVhpfo4c2TWdo8A6u1qEOlZdQhyWMaQTekNTAafyLlmkPQ-F0&amp;product=unisex-t-shirt


My old woman is showing.  Clicked the link and was like, "$25 minimum for a t-shirt? BAH.  BAH I SAY TO THAT." and then I closed out of the link.  Ha ha ha.

@MEtoEE Naaaaah.  I need to keep cute kitten avatar.  Can't have people knowing about the murder until they get past WTTS, become supporters, and then join the mafia game.


----------



## DLD PE

I wish we could have multiple profiles/avatars.  A "professional" one and a "mafia" one.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

JayKay PE said:


> My old woman is showing.  Clicked the link and was like, "$25 minimum for a t-shirt? BAH.  BAH I SAY TO THAT." and then I closed out of the link.  Ha ha ha.
> 
> @MEtoEE Naaaaah.  I need to keep cute kitten avatar.  Can't have people knowing about the murder until they get past WTTS, become supporters, and then join the mafia game.


I know, I was like, NFW will anyone buy this at $25.  Its a t-shirt! Plus, it did not look like it was the same super soft shirt as was in the original photo.


----------



## Orchid PE

MEtoEE said:


> I wish we could have multiple profiles/avatars.  A "professional" one and a "mafia" one.


You can. Just create a second account.


----------



## DLD PE

Chattaneer PE said:


> You can. Just create a second account.


When I pass the PE, I was planning on changing my username to "Balls of Steel", but I doubt the EB mods would accept it.


----------



## NikR_PE

MEtoEE said:


> "Balls of Steel"


Then you could participate in this. https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCPw7MRPcUB6goB2VDXWCdnA


----------



## RBHeadge PE

MEtoEE said:


> When I pass the PE, I was planning on changing my username to "Balls of Steel", but I doubt the EB mods would accept it.


Why not? We have @testee and @PE-ness, which are totally legit and appropriate usernames for a board full of people taking a test and bragging about getting a PE.


----------



## chart94 PE




----------



## JayKay PE

vhab49_PE said:


> I know, I was like, NFW will anyone buy this at $25.  Its a t-shirt! Plus, it did not look like it was the same super soft shirt as was in the original photo.


Exactly!  I was looking for the super-soft shirt/rolled sleeves; but it doesn't help that the shirt they're showing is just the basic template shirt.  Bah!  BAH!

I'd rather use $25 to go shopping at Aldi and grab something delicious or candles.


----------



## DLD PE

JayKay PE said:


> Exactly!  I was looking for the super-soft shirt/rolled sleeves; but it doesn't help that the shirt they're showing is just the basic template shirt.  Bah!  BAH!
> 
> I'd rather use $25 to go shopping at Aldi and grab something delicious or candles.


That's a great store.  They have a lot of good products for good prices!


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

So yesterday:


I volunteered as a judge at the city-wide science and engineering fair for the junior division (6-8 grade). That was a lot of fun. These kids are really smart. Since my company is one of the sponsors, we can judge and charge the time to the company (i.e. not have to take personal/vacation time).

Then I came home and smelled gas. Called the gas company and someone came out on an emergency appointment and fixed the leak. One of the threaded couplings in the attic by the heater had somehow gotten loose.

Then I went to traffic court to pay a speeding ticket that required a mandatory court appearance. You sign in and wait in the courtroom for your name to be called. Appearing in court is always a little nerve racking, even if it's just traffic court. While I nervously was waiting for my name to be called, I heard my father's name called. (FYI, my dad has been deceased for 19 years.) Hearing that out of the blue, completely unexpectedly, kinda shook me. Turned out it was someone else with the same name, which is really weird because neither his first name nor our last name is a common name.

Overall a very eventful day.

Sorry, this is super random. Just wanted to share.


----------



## JayKay PE

MEtoEE said:


> That's a great store.  They have a lot of good products for good prices!


Big fan.  I shop a mix of Meijer, Costco, and Aldi.  Aldi for my grocery-groceries (mostly staples), Meijer for clothes and I guess other random groceries, and then Costco for gas and specialty items (like my salmon, tortilla chips, pitas, etc.)


----------



## DLD PE

We have the Costco membership, the upgraded one where you get the cash back rewards.  It's far away and we don't go very often, since Aldi is much closer and other really good discount stores have popped up in our town (my wife is a very good discount shopper).  We'll probably drop our membership, but we're shopping for another good cash-back card to replace it with, but there's so many good ones out there.

It's funny how gas prices vary from town to town.  It's cheaper to get gas where I work than it is at the Costco, even though it's a nice discount.  But gas prices are so low lately everything looks like a discount.


----------



## JayKay PE

Mmmmm, I have the basic Costco membership ($60/year), but I combined that with the Costo Citi card that gets me 2% back at Costco, 3% back as restaurants/travel, and 4% back on gas.  Executive membership isn't worth the $120/year for an extra 2% at Costco (4% total if I use the citi card), but the basic membership and the card works out well enough for me.  I have found gas prices lower than Costco, but with the 2% back (and there being 3 Costco I can choose from equidistant from where I live/the app allowing me to see which one has the cheapest gas), I still find it easier to get groceries and then have gas right there than go wandering around for gas.

I am so confused with gas prices, since I left LI when prices were still mid to high $3+/gallon for regular.  But now those prices have fallen, but Indy has prices around low $2/gallon and I just don't know what's going.  I have a little Corolla/don't drive as much anyway, so gas prices aren't too big of a thing for me, but every once in a while I pull out my $500+/month bill I used to have on my old car and weep.


----------



## User1

MEtoEE said:


> we're shopping for another good cash-back card to replace it with, but there's so many good ones out there.


please let me show you the cookies we have over here in this van


----------



## User1

aka please let's discuss card options before you sign up for the 10% off your kohls purchase type card please please


----------



## DLD PE

tj_PE said:


> aka please let's discuss card options before you sign up for the 10% off your kohls purchase type card please please


We charge everything to one card, and then pay it off every month.  We never carry a balance.  We're looking for one of those 1.5-2% cash back cards like the Capital One Quicksilver, or Citi Double Cash Card for people with good credit, just don't know which ones are best for everyday use (gas, groceries, etc).  We don't travel much but my wife and son fly to NC at least 1-2 times per year for births, weddings/funerals on her side of the family so we were thinking of getting a Southwest Rewards card, but I heard they're not as good.


----------



## User1

MEtoEE said:


> We charge everything to one card, and then pay it off every month.  We never carry a balance.  We're looking for one of those 1.5-2% cash back cards like the Capital One Quicksilver for people with good credit, just don't know which ones are best for everyday use (gas, groceries, etc).  We don't travel much but my wife and son fly to NC at least 1-2 times per year for births, weddings/funerals on her side of the family so we were thinking of getting a Southwest Rewards card, but I heard they're not as good.


please let me help you navigate such decisions from my point of view! southwest is super valuable and so are other chase cards! i have many infos on these things


----------



## DLD PE

tj_PE said:


> please let me help you navigate such decisions from my point of view! southwest is super valuable and so are other chase cards! i have many infos on these things


I'll PM you before @RBHeadge PE tells me this belongs in another forum.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

tj_PE said:


> please let me help you navigate such decisions from my point of view! southwest is super valuable and so are other chase cards! i have many infos on these things


Maybe a new post?

I suck at playing the credit card reward game. Some people seem to be experts at it.


----------



## DLD PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> Maybe a new post?
> 
> I suck at playing the credit card reward game. Some people seem to be experts at it.


Done.  Started one.  Jean, I mentioned you and tj_PE so you could find it.  Hope you don't mind.  Let me know if you want me to delete your names.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

@LyceeFruit PE I'm watching the woodchipper episode of Bones that I took your death from!


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

MadamPirate PE said:


> @LyceeFruit PE I'm watching the woodchipper episode of Bones that I took your death from!


----------



## JayKay PE

MadamPirate PE said:


> @LyceeFruit PE I'm watching the woodchipper episode of Bones that I took your death from!


Whereas I was just like, 'WE'RE FARGO-ING THIS BITCH UP'


----------



## RBHeadge PE

MadamPirate PE said:


> @LyceeFruit PE I'm watching the woodchipper episode of Bones that I took your death from!


Which woodchipper death was this. Wasn't the first one the xmas round? So was this the third or fourth time? There are so many to keep track of, I'm so confused.

:Locolaugh:


----------



## MadamPirate PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Which woodchipper death was this. Wasn't the first one the xmas round? So was this the third or fourth time? There are so many to keep track of, I'm so confused.
> 
> :Locolaugh:


I think the third? I thought @ChebyshevII PE started the woodchippering.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

MadamPirate PE said:


> I think the third? I thought @ChebyshevII PE started the woodchippering.


I think it was @chart94 who started it


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

MadamPirate PE said:


> I think the third? I thought @ChebyshevII PE started the woodchippering.






LyceeFruit PE said:


> I think it was @chart94 who started it


Sounds right. I’m not usually the storytelling type.


----------



## DLD PE

Have we won yet?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

@moderator I vote @MEtoEE


----------



## JayKay PE

How dare you!

@moderator I vote for @ChebyshevII PE for attacking my super good friend @MEtoEE


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

JayKay PE said:


> How dare you!
> 
> @moderator I vote for @ChebyshevII PE for attacking my super good friend @MEtoEE


Woah there, you misunderstand. I was voting them for president. ‘Cause you know, the other candidates aren’t really up to my par.


----------



## JayKay PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Woah there, you misunderstand. I was voting them for president. ‘Cause you know, the other candidates aren’t really up to my par.


*the squintiest of eyes*


----------



## DLD PE

Well it had been so quiet in here during "off week", I couldn't stand it lol.

On another note, I appreciate everyone's advice regarding my recent job offer.  I was able to negotiate a bit more vacation time.  However, the offer was so good to begin with, I didn't want to overstep my bounds, so with the extra vacation I took the offer.

Today I gave my notice to my supervisor and company owner.  It was harder than I imagined.  These people have been so good to me.  I was actually shaking a bit while telling them.  They understood and told me if I ended up not liking the new place I'm always welcome back if I want.  That was nice to hear.

New job starts in 2 weeks!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

MEtoEE said:


> Well it had been so quiet in here during "off week", I couldn't stand it lol.
> 
> On another note, I appreciate everyone's advice regarding my recent job offer.  I was able to negotiate a bit more vacation time.  However, the offer was so good to begin with, I didn't want to overstep my bounds, so with the extra vacation I took the offer.
> 
> Today I gave my notice to my supervisor and company owner.  It was harder than I imagined.  These people have been so good to me.  I was actually shaking a bit while telling them.  They understood and told me if I ended up not liking the new place I'm always welcome back if I want.  That was nice to hear.
> 
> New job starts in 2 weeks!


Congrats! Hope you like the new gig, let us know how it goes!


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Congrats @MEtoEE!!!


----------



## txjennah PE

MEtoEE said:


> Well it had been so quiet in here during "off week", I couldn't stand it lol.
> 
> On another note, I appreciate everyone's advice regarding my recent job offer.  I was able to negotiate a bit more vacation time.  However, the offer was so good to begin with, I didn't want to overstep my bounds, so with the extra vacation I took the offer.
> 
> Today I gave my notice to my supervisor and company owner.  It was harder than I imagined.  These people have been so good to me.  I was actually shaking a bit while telling them.  They understood and told me if I ended up not liking the new place I'm always welcome back if I want.  That was nice to hear.
> 
> New job starts in 2 weeks!


Congratulations!


----------



## NikR_PE

MEtoEE said:


> Well it had been so quiet in here during "off week", I couldn't stand it lol.
> 
> On another note, I appreciate everyone's advice regarding my recent job offer.  I was able to negotiate a bit more vacation time.  However, the offer was so good to begin with, I didn't want to overstep my bounds, so with the extra vacation I took the offer.
> 
> Today I gave my notice to my supervisor and company owner.  It was harder than I imagined.  These people have been so good to me.  I was actually shaking a bit while telling them.  They understood and told me if I ended up not liking the new place I'm always welcome back if I want.  That was nice to hear.
> 
> New job starts in 2 weeks!


Congrats.


----------



## DLD PE

NikR_PE said:


> Congrats.


Thanks.  As long as I don't get lynched between now and then, I'm good to go!


----------



## NikR_PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Sounds right. I’m not usually the storytelling type.


Actually it was @Roarbark who started the story telling.


----------



## NikR_PE

MEtoEE said:


> Thanks.  As long as I don't get lynched between now and then, I'm good to go!


@tj_PE would think this is suspish


----------



## blybrook PE

MEtoEE said:


> Well it had been so quiet in here during "off week", I couldn't stand it lol.
> 
> On another note, I appreciate everyone's advice regarding my recent job offer.  I was able to negotiate a bit more vacation time.  However, the offer was so good to begin with, I didn't want to overstep my bounds, so with the extra vacation I took the offer.
> 
> Today I gave my notice to my supervisor and company owner.  It was harder than I imagined.  These people have been so good to me.  I was actually shaking a bit while telling them.  They understood and told me if I ended up not liking the new place I'm always welcome back if I want.  That was nice to hear.
> 
> New job starts in 2 weeks!


Congrats on the new opportunity. It is also a good thing that you have been able to leave on a good note with the current employer.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

MEtoEE said:


> Well it had been so quiet in here during "off week", I couldn't stand it lol.
> 
> On another note, I appreciate everyone's advice regarding my recent job offer.  I was able to negotiate a bit more vacation time.  However, the offer was so good to begin with, I didn't want to overstep my bounds, so with the extra vacation I took the offer.
> 
> Today I gave my notice to my supervisor and company owner.  It was harder than I imagined.  These people have been so good to me.  I was actually shaking a bit while telling them.  They understood and told me if I ended up not liking the new place I'm always welcome back if I want.  That was nice to hear.
> 
> New job starts in 2 weeks!


Congratulations!!!!!!



MEtoEE said:


> Thanks.  As long as I don't get lynched between now and then, I'm good to go!






NikR_PE said:


> @tj_PE would think this is suspish


That's because it is suspish.
@mod, I also vote for @MEtoEE, unless new info arises to make me change my vote


----------



## DLD PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> Congratulations!!!!!!
> 
> That's because it is suspish.
> @mod, I also vote for @MEtoEE, unless new info arises to make me change my vote


HAPPY ST VALENTINE'S DAY MASSACRE REMEMBRANCE DAY!


----------



## Roarbark

Congrats @MEtoEE, I hope the new gig treats you well, and helps you keep growing.
 



NikR_PE said:


> Actually it was @Roarbark who started the story telling.


I may have started the storytelling, but definitely not the wood-chipping. 
In my stories the mafia use conventional methods... like poison, vicious dogs, guns, harsh words, and knives.


----------



## NikR_PE

Roarbark said:


> In my stories the mafia use conventional methods... like poison, vicious dogs, guns, harsh words, and knives.


----------



## SaltySteve PE

MEtoEE said:


> Well it had been so quiet in here during "off week", I couldn't stand it lol.
> 
> On another note, I appreciate everyone's advice regarding my recent job offer.  I was able to negotiate a bit more vacation time.  However, the offer was so good to begin with, I didn't want to overstep my bounds, so with the extra vacation I took the offer.
> 
> Today I gave my notice to my supervisor and company owner.  It was harder than I imagined.  These people have been so good to me.  I was actually shaking a bit while telling them.  They understood and told me if I ended up not liking the new place I'm always welcome back if I want.  That was nice to hear.
> 
> New job starts in 2 weeks!


Thats awesome! Congrats.


----------



## DLD PE

Maybe we should start another "interested players" list.


----------



## txjennah PE

I'm out because I'm traveling on Friday, untz untz untz


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Day trip to Toledo on Wednesday for a site visit and skiing on Friday so my silence would make me suspish and get killed off.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

txjennah PE said:


> I'm out because I'm traveling on Friday, untz untz untz


I'm out B/C I have all the evening events this week and everyone wants all the projects yesterday. Yay engineers week!


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

vhab49_PE said:


> I'm out B/C I have all the evening events this week and everyone wants all the projects yesterday. Yay engineers week!


one of my IRL friends is having the same issues with E-Week too.

it's not a huge deal in my company or state apparently - i'm on the board for IEEE here and there's been nothing about it


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I’m in if we can find enough players


----------



## RBHeadge PE

I could do this week.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> one of my IRL friends is having the same issues with E-Week too.
> 
> it's not a huge deal in my company or state apparently - i'm on the board for IEEE here and there's been nothing about it


I enjoy it, this year I'm on two panels at my university - women in engineering and an alumni panel. However,  it is coupled with hasband being out of town for meetings, SE study class which has been rescheduled from the one night I didn't plan anything, and kids events that I am not sure how I'm going to get them to.


----------



## DLD PE

I'm in as usual.


----------



## SaltySteve PE

I'M IN!!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

I'm sortof in. I can't mod and I can't promise participation after Thursday night.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

I'm in



vhab49_PE said:


> I'm out B/C I have all the evening events this week and everyone wants all the projects yesterday. Yay engineers week!


I've never heard of anyone actually celebrating engineers week except for posting memes on social media.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

jean15paul_PE said:


> I've never heard of anyone actually celebrating engineers week except for posting memes on social media.


If it involves beer, I say why not!


----------



## NikR_PE

I am in


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> I'm in
> 
> I've never heard of anyone actually celebrating engineers week except for posting memes on social media.


i did stuff in college - it was pretty fun until they (Tau Beta Pi) changed some of the rules my senior year


----------



## chart94 PE

I am in


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> I'm in
> 
> I've never heard of anyone actually celebrating engineers week except for posting memes on social media.


We do quite a bit around here, we have an engineering council and they have a big gala, the local universities have events - one has a huge Introduce a Girl to Engineering event. The office does not celebrate it, since we are multidiscipline and woud have to celebrate all the people, so they made a separate employee appreciation week.


----------



## chart94 PE

At my school, engineer week was always a big deal. They gave away stuff, had events, bribe kids with free pizza and other food.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> I'm in
> 
> I've never heard of anyone actually celebrating engineers week except for posting memes on social media.


You mean like this billboard?


----------



## DLD PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> i did stuff in college - it was pretty fun until they (Tau Beta Pi) changed some of the rules my senior year


I could multiply my GPA by 2 and still probably wouldn't qualify for Tau Beta Pi.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

MEtoEE said:


> I could multiply my GPA by 2 and still probably wouldn't qualify for Tau Beta Pi.


... and look at you now!


----------



## DLD PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> ... and look at you now!


LOL of course, I'm exaggerating a bit, but the engineering curriculum was definitely a struggle for me!


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

MEtoEE said:


> I could multiply my GPA by 2 and still probably wouldn't qualify for Tau Beta Pi.


I didn't qualify for TBP either. I missed it by like 0.05 points  idc, i had 3.5 jobs, classes, plus IEEE so I had plenty to do


----------



## SaltySteve PE

I don't know what the minimum number of players is but I'll mod again and send out roles at 3pm est. If we can get 10 people we might be able to get away with 1 mafia and 1 serial killer plus tracker, doctor, cop.

Current Players

@MEtoEE

@ChebyshevII PE

@RBHeadge PE

@MadamPirate PE

@NikR_PE

@chart94

@jean15paul_PE

@Audi driver, P.E.

Late week outies (if we have a small game then you might still be able to play?)

@LyceeFruit PE

@JayKay PE

@Chattaneer PE

Drumming up potential players

@Roarbark

@Will.I.Am PE

@squaretaper LIT AF PE

@blybrook PE

Out

@tj_PE

@vhab49_PE

@txjennah PE


----------



## JayKay PE

txjennah PE said:


> I'm out because I'm traveling on Friday, untz untz untz


Ditto.

*EDM plays in background as I flail*


----------



## Orchid PE

I have friends from out of town coming Thursday evening for the weekend, so after Thursday I wouldn't be super active. Probably would just hop on and vote with the masses.

So maybe next week.


----------



## User1

I'm also out because I'll be investigating potential maf @vee043324, @txjennah PE, @leggo PE and @JayKay PE in person friday


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

dude where has @Will.I.Am PE been!?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> dude where has @Will.I.Am PE been!?


ikr! He was active in a way that I expected him to stick around for a while. It fells like we haven't seen him since he got voted out for being maf. That has to be a coincidence though, right? I hope he's okay.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> ikr! He was active in a way that I expected him to stick around for a while. It fells like we haven't seen him since he got voted out for being maf. That has to be a coincidence though, right? I hope he's okay.


He hasn't signed in a month after his gruesome death in @MadamPirate PE's maf! Which I also had a hand in...


----------



## SaltySteve PE

@Master slacker 

It's a game where we all try to decide if you're mafia and kill off random people until we are all either dead or we kill off all the mafia. Interested?


----------



## txjennah PE

tj_PE said:


> I'm also out because I'll be investigating potential maf @vee043324, @txjennah PE, @leggo PE and @JayKay PE in person friday


----------



## DLD PE

SaltySteve said:


> @Master slacker
> 
> It's a game where we all try to decide if you're mafia and kill off random people until we are all either dead or we kill off all the mafia. Interested?


It's a game where you find out who you're REAL friends are...which are....NO ONE! lol/j/k it's great fun, come and join us!


----------



## DLD PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> ikr! He was active in a way that I expected him to stick around for a while. It fells like we haven't seen him since he got voted out for being maf. That has to be a coincidence though, right? I hope he's okay.






LyceeFruit PE said:


> He hasn't signed in a month after his gruesome death in @MadamPirate PE's maf! Which I also had a hand in...


Hope he's ok too.  Always enjoyed his posts/memes.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> He hasn't signed in a month after his gruesome death in @MadamPirate PE's maf! Which I also had a hand in...


Maybe I shouldn't have murdered him so gruesomely?


----------



## txjennah PE

MEtoEE said:


> Hope he's ok too.  Always enjoyed his posts/memes.


Aw yeah, hope he comes back. Maybe he just got super busy IRL.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

SaltySteve said:


> I don't know what the minimum number of players is but I'll mod again and send out roles at 3pm est. If we can get 10 people we might be able to get away with 1 mafia and 1 serial killer plus tracker, doctor, cop.
> 
> Current Players
> 
> @MEtoEE
> 
> @ChebyshevII PE
> 
> @RBHeadge PE
> 
> @MadamPirate PE
> 
> @NikR_PE
> 
> @chart94
> 
> Late week outies (if we have a small game then you might still be able to play?)
> 
> @LyceeFruit PE
> 
> @txjennah PE
> 
> @JayKay PE
> 
> @Chattaneer PE
> 
> Drumming up potential players
> 
> @Roarbark
> 
> @Will.I.Am PE
> 
> @Audi driver, P.E.
> 
> @vhab49_PE
> 
> @squaretaper LIT AF PE
> 
> @jean15paul_PE
> 
> @blybrook PE
> 
> Out
> 
> @tj_PE


I'm out.


----------



## NikR_PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> dude where has @Will.I.Am PE been!?


@Will.I.Am PE more like Where.I.am


----------



## txjennah PE

@SaltySteve PS I'm still out this week


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

I'm in


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

tj_PE said:


> I'm also out because I'll be investigating potential maf @vee043324, @txjennah PE, @leggo PE and @JayKay PE in person friday


Yo. EB meetup IRL. I'm jealous.


----------



## User1

jean15paul_PE said:


> Yo. EB meetup IRL. I'm jealous.


we tried last year but failed


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

MEtoEE said:


> I could multiply my GPA by 2 and still probably wouldn't qualify for Tau Beta Pi.






LyceeFruit PE said:


> I didn't qualify for TBP either. I missed it by like 0.05 points  idc, i had 3.5 jobs, classes, plus IEEE so I had plenty to do


I was am a Tau Bate. Also was inducted into Pi Tau Sigma (MechEng honor society). I haven't been active in either (or in any org for that matter) since college. I've thought about participating in the local alumni chapter, but I have too many thing I want to do and not enough time.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> I was am a Tau Bate. Also was inducted into Pi Tau Sigma (MechEng honor society). I haven't been active in either (or in any org for that matter) since college. I've thought about participating in the local alumni chapter, but I have too many thing I want to do and not enough time.


I was inducted into Eta Kappa Nu (EE honor society) with like 2 weeks to go until graduation LOL [It wasn't very active at my school] and I've done absolutely nothing with it.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

I was active in a bunch of orgs in college. Tau Beta Pi, Pi Tau Sigma, ASME, NBSE. I was an officer in 2 or 3 of them. But I stopped all those extra curriculars once I graduated.

Recently I've considered getting involved in my local chapter of Engineers Without Borders. Just haven't dedicated any time.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NikR_PE said:


> @Will.I.Am PE more like Where.I.am


Or Will.I.Was?


----------



## NikR_PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Or Will.I.Was?


how pessimistic of you.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NikR_PE said:


> how pessimistic of you.


That’s me, good ol’ Debbie downer.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

SaltySteve said:


> I don't know what the minimum number of players is but I'll mod again and send out roles at 3pm est. If we can get 10 people we might be able to get away with 1 mafia and 1 serial killer plus tracker, doctor, cop.
> 
> Current Players
> 
> @MEtoEE
> 
> @ChebyshevII PE
> 
> @RBHeadge PE
> 
> @MadamPirate PE
> 
> @NikR_PE
> 
> @chart94
> 
> Late week outies (if we have a small game then you might still be able to play?)
> 
> @LyceeFruit PE
> 
> @JayKay PE
> 
> @Chattaneer PE
> 
> Drumming up potential players
> 
> @Roarbark
> 
> @Will.I.Am PE
> 
> @Audi driver, P.E.
> 
> @squaretaper LIT AF PE
> 
> @jean15paul_PE
> 
> @blybrook PE
> 
> Out
> 
> @tj_PE
> 
> @vhab49_PE
> 
> @txjennah PE


I'm in.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Audi driver said:


> I'm in.


----------



## SaltySteve PE

I've got 8 and counting. 

Current Players

@MEtoEE

@ChebyshevII PE

@RBHeadge PE

@MadamPirate PE

@NikR_PE

@chart94

@jean15paul_PE

@Audi driver, P.E.

Let me know if I missed you or you're interested in joining.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Or Will.I.Was?


I had to double check that it was you and not fisherman


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

RBHeadge PE said:


> I had to double check that it was you and not fisherman


Dude, didn’t you see my new title?


----------



## SaltySteve PE

Taking votes from current players.

Do you want the serial killer or the vigilante as the "Special Role"?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Yes. And when scanning down the page quickly, it looked like a fisherman post at first.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Dude, didn’t you see my new title?


I have no time for that fisherman dude. (and I had to self edit what I said about him here)


----------



## RBHeadge PE

SaltySteve said:


> Taking votes from current players.
> 
> Do you want the serial killer or the vigilante


That's a hard "NO" for a group this small.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

SaltySteve said:


> Taking votes from current players.
> 
> Do you want the serial killer or the vigilante as the "Special Role"?






RBHeadge PE said:


> That's a hard "NO" for a group this small.


Agree with RB


----------



## NikR_PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> That's a hard "NO" for a group this small.


this. would rather have 2 mafiosos


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

RBHeadge PE said:


> Yes. And when scanning down the page quickly, it looked like a fisherman post at first.


Haha. I definitely didn’t think about that when I posted it. Must be growing on me. Like a fungus.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Audi driver said:


> I have no time for that fisherman dude. (and I had to self edit what I said about him here)


What I don’t understand is why he would pick me as the one through whom he would live vicariously.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Triple


----------



## DLD PE

Maybe we should change it to "regular townies" and "infected townies".  The infected townies already have the coronavirus, but they're pissed off because the mayor won't declare a "town emergency".  For an emergency the entire town must be infected, so the infected have to plot to infect one person per night.  Meanwhile the townies have to try to catch an infected person and quarrantine them and put them in the isolation pen.  If they catch one of their own they put one of their own healthy people in the isolation pen.  So the regular townies are trying to isolate all the sick people, and the sick people are trying to get the entire town sick so an emergency can be declared and everyone can stay home for a week.

Something like that...lol


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Sounds like the EB Zombie game from many years ago...


----------



## blybrook PE

@SaltySteve, I'm out this week as well. Might be able to play next week if things fall into place.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

MEtoEE said:


> Maybe we should change it to "regular townies" and "infected townies".  The infected townies already have the coronavirus, but they're pissed off because the mayor won't declare a "town emergency".  For an emergency the entire town must be infected, so the infected have to plot to infect one person per night.  Meanwhile the townies have to try to catch an infected person and quarrantine them and put them in the isolation pen.  If they catch one of their own they put one of their own healthy people in the isolation pen.  So the regular townies are trying to isolate all the sick people, and the sick people are trying to get the entire town sick so an emergency can be declared and everyone can stay home for a week.
> 
> Something like that...lol


Oh. I just want to play a regular game. If it's all weird, I'm out.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

MEtoEE said:


> Maybe we should change it to "regular townies" and "infected townies".  The infected townies already have the coronavirus, but they're pissed off because the mayor won't declare a "town emergency".  For an emergency the entire town must be infected, so the infected have to plot to infect one person per night.  Meanwhile the townies have to try to catch an infected person and quarrantine them and put them in the isolation pen.  If they catch one of their own they put one of their own healthy people in the isolation pen.  So the regular townies are trying to isolate all the sick people, and the sick people are trying to get the entire town sick so an emergency can be declared and everyone can stay home for a week.
> 
> Something like that...lol


As the originator of the game, I request we stick with the original intent and theme of the mafia game.


----------



## DLD PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> As the originator of the game, I request we stick with the original intent of the mafia game.


10-4.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

MEtoEE said:


> 10-4.


A separate thread for a separate game might not be a bad thing, though


----------



## Orchid PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> A separate thread for a separate game might not be a bad thing, though


I got an Office game for Christmas I want to play. It requires 5 players, so whenever me and my wife have a couple over there isn't enough to play. It's a similar idea to Mafia in that one group of employees is trying to figure out who is getting downsized and who is getting a promotion.

Could probably be played on a forum.


----------



## blybrook PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Sounds like the EB Zombie game from many years ago...


Yeah, I remember that game. It could be resurrected the next exam waiting cycle as another option if folks don't want Mafia!


----------



## DLD PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> A separate thread for a separate game might not be a bad thing, though


Ha ha!  I was going to suggest if we had only 6 players, to just play an online version of Clue or something like that lol.


----------



## DLD PE

Chattaneer PE said:


> I got an Office game for Christmas I want to play. It requires 5 players, so whenever me and my wife have a couple over there isn't enough to play. It's a similar idea to Mafia in that one group of employees is trying to figure out who is getting downsized and who is getting a promotion.
> 
> Could probably be played on a forum.


During a recession we play that in real life lol.

I remember Glengarry Glen Ross when Alec Baldwin walks in and tells his real estate agents he's tired of their slacking and to motivate them he's having a sales contest:

"1st place - A new car.  2nd place, a set of steak knives.  3rd place, YOU'RE FIRED!"


----------



## RBHeadge PE

blybrook PE said:


> RBHeadge PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like the EB Zombie game from many years ago...
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I remember that game. It could be *resurrected* the next exam waiting cycle as another option if folks don't want Mafia!
Click to expand...

iswydt


----------



## SaltySteve PE

50 minutes until show time.

Current Players

@MEtoEE

@ChebyshevII PE

@RBHeadge PE

@MadamPirate PE

@NikR_PE

@chart94

@jean15paul_PE

@Audi driver, P.E.

Hey, @Roarbark, you awake yet? You in?


----------



## SaltySteve PE

Chattaneer PE said:


> I got an Office game for Christmas I want to play. It requires 5 players, so whenever me and my wife have a couple over there isn't enough to play. It's a similar idea to Mafia in that one group of employees is trying to figure out who is getting downsized and who is getting a promotion.
> 
> Could probably be played on a forum.


I'd be willing to play a round. Should be much easier finding 5 people.


----------



## SaltySteve PE

triiiiple post!


----------



## DLD PE

SaltySteve said:


> I'd be willing to play a round. Should be much easier finding 5 people.


I'm getting a promotion.


----------



## SaltySteve PE

Head janitor isn't a promotion if there is only one janitor....


----------



## Roarbark

SaltySteve said:


> 50 minutes until show time.
> 
> Current Players
> 
> @MEtoEE
> 
> @ChebyshevII PE
> 
> @RBHeadge PE
> 
> @MadamPirate PE
> 
> @NikR_PE
> 
> @chart94
> 
> @jean15paul_PE
> 
> @Audi driver, P.E.
> 
> Hey, @Roarbark, you awake yet? You in?


I'm awake . Thanks, but I think I'm gonna take a vacation from Mafayette this week to focus on a few projects. Good luck everyone!


----------



## SaltySteve PE

There are townsfolk (townies), and Mafia members. Townsfolk are going to try to eliminate the Mafia with extreme prejudice before the Mafia eliminates them. The game ends when either all of the Mafia is eliminated (town wins), or there are fewer townsfolk than Mafia members (Mafia wins). The game ends when either all of the Mafia is eliminated (town wins), or there are fewer townsfolk than Mafia members (Mafia wins).

The Mafia members are going to privately tell me who they would like to eliminate during the night. I will reveal to everyone what happened the next morning. Night eliminated players will not have their role revealed.

In addition to regular townsfolk and members of the Mafia, there is a Doctor, a Vigilante, and a Cop. The Doctor can choose someone to “save” during the night; if they choose the same person the Mafia or Vigilante choose, then that player will escape being eliminated that night. The Vigilante is a Regular Townsfolk who can occasionally choose someone to eliminate during the night. The Cop can “investigate” players during the day. The Doctor, Vigilante, and Cop are on the same side as the town.

During the day, everybody (Townsfolk and Mafia) will publicly vote for a person to sacrifice; I will eliminate the person with the most votes at the end of the day and reveal what their role was.

The Mafia members know who each other are, but no one knows anyone else’s role except me. I have sent more specific instructions to the members of the Mafia, the Doctor, Vigilante, and the Cop. If you did not receive a PM from me, then you are a regular townsfolk.

You may use this thread to vote and post about the game. Anyone (playing or not playing, eliminated or not) can use this thread to speculate, discuss, accuse, or otherwise participate in the game; just please make sure to follow regular EB forum guidelines.

To vote on a person to eliminate, mention me ( @SaltySteve  ) in a post on this thread and tell me specifically that 1) you are voting and 2) the username of the person you are voting to eliminate. Please submit your votes by *9:00 pm Eastern Time* each day; I will count votes after that time as being for the next day.

Your vote only counts if you are playing and not yet eliminated. If there is a tie for most votes, I will pick one of the voted users at random; or have a best 2/3 rock paper scissors match. If there are no votes, I will pick a person at random (i.e. role will not matter) to eliminate; suffice it to say it’s in both groups’ best interest to vote for at least one person.

The first vote will take place tonight on *Tuesday (Feb 18)*.

For reference, the players in this round are:

@MEtoEE

@ChebyshevII PE

@RBHeadge PE

@MadamPirate PE

@NikR_PE

@chart94

@jean15paul_PE

@Audi driver, P.E.


----------



## Orchid PE

@SaltySteve I vote for @Audi driver, P.E..


----------



## SaltySteve PE




----------



## SaltySteve PE

Quick Draw McGraw over here

@Audi driver, P.E. - Chat (Not Playing)


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Chattaneer PE said:


> @SaltySteve I vote for @Audi driver, P.E..


Probably the smartest thing you ever wrote.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

SaltySteve said:


> In addition to regular townsfolk and members of the Mafia, there is a Doctor, *a Vigilante*, and a Cop. The Doctor can choose someone to “save” during the night; if they choose the same person the Mafia or Vigilante choose, then that player will escape being eliminated that night. *The Vigilante is a Regular Townsfolk who can occasionally choose someone to eliminate during the night. *The Cop can “investigate” players during the day. The Doctor, Vigilante, and Cop are on the same side as the town.


So there is a vigilante this round?


----------



## SaltySteve PE

My bad. There's no special characters.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

I am not mafia. Anyone that asks me if I am mafia is mafia and I will be voting for you. Anyone that votes for me is mafia.


----------



## DLD PE

SaltySteve said:


> My bad. There's no special characters.


Ok so no cop, no doctor and no vigilante.  Only Townies vs Mafia right?

@SaltySteve I would like to vote for one of the mafia members.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

MEtoEE said:


> Ok so no cop, no doctor and no vigilante.  Only Townies vs Mafia right?
> 
> @SaltySteve I would like to vote for one of the mafia members.


Also, no asterisks or tildes.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Fair warning: I won't be around much Friday, and once I am, I will be on the GOOD drugs.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Audi driver said:


> I am not mafia. Anyone that asks me if I am mafia is mafia and I will be voting for you. Anyone that votes for me is mafia.


So Chatt is mafia?


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

MadamPirate PE said:


> So Chatt is mafia?


This is the kind of obvious question mafia would ask.


----------



## SaltySteve PE

@MEtoEE Cop, Doctor, Townies, Mafia. No additional special players. 

@Chattaneer PE informed me he wasn't playing. Vote nullified.

Current Vote:


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Audi driver said:


> This is the kind of obvious question mafia would ask.


I was really going for "How is he mafia if he's not playing?"


----------



## SaltySteve PE

MadamPirate PE said:


> Fair warning: I won't be around much Friday, and once I am, I will be on the GOOD drugs.


That's one way to kick off the weekend. I'll have what she's having.


----------



## Orchid PE

I was hoping I could squeeze in an additional vote against Audi.

On second thought, I have the special role of "traveler." I'm not playing, but I do get to cast 1 vote as I'm "passing through town."

My vote for Audi still stands.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

SaltySteve said:


> That's one way to kick off the weekend. I'll have what she's having.


You don't want the precursor to the GOOD drugs. Trust me.


----------



## SaltySteve PE

Chattaneer PE said:


> I was hoping I could squeeze in an additional vote against Audi.
> 
> On second thought, I have the special role of "traveler." I'm not playing, but I do get to cast 1 vote as I'm "passing through town."
> 
> My vote for Audi still stands.


On your way into town you feel ill, before you manage to find your way to the town hall....


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

MadamPirate PE said:


> I was really going for "How is he mafia if he's not playing?"


Seems suspish.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

MadamPirate PE said:


> Fair warning: I won't be around much Friday, and once I am, I will be on the GOOD drugs.


Caffeine? Alcohol? Both?


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

SaltySteve said:


> There are townsfolk (townies), and Mafia members. Townsfolk are going to try to eliminate the Mafia with extreme prejudice before the Mafia eliminates them. The game ends when either all of the Mafia is eliminated (town wins), or there are fewer townsfolk than Mafia members (Mafia wins). The game ends when either all of the Mafia is eliminated (town wins), or there are fewer townsfolk than Mafia members (Mafia wins).
> 
> The Mafia members are going to privately tell me who they would like to eliminate during the night. I will reveal to everyone what happened the next morning. Night eliminated players will not have their role revealed.
> 
> In addition to regular townsfolk and members of the Mafia, there is a Doctor, a Vigilante, and a Cop. The Doctor can choose someone to “save” during the night; if they choose the same person the Mafia or Vigilante choose, then that player will escape being eliminated that night. The Vigilante is a Regular Townsfolk who can occasionally choose someone to eliminate during the night. The Cop can “investigate” players during the day. The Doctor, Vigilante, and Cop are on the same side as the town.
> 
> During the day, everybody (Townsfolk and Mafia) will publicly vote for a person to sacrifice; I will eliminate the person with the most votes at the end of the day and reveal what their role was.
> 
> The Mafia members know who each other are, but no one knows anyone else’s role except me. I have sent more specific instructions to the members of the Mafia, the Doctor, Vigilante, and the Cop. If you did not receive a PM from me, then you are a regular townsfolk.
> 
> You may use this thread to vote and post about the game. Anyone (playing or not playing, eliminated or not) can use this thread to speculate, discuss, accuse, or otherwise participate in the game; just please make sure to follow regular EB forum guidelines.
> 
> To vote on a person to eliminate, mention me ( @SaltySteve  ) in a post on this thread and tell me specifically that 1) you are voting and 2) the username of the person you are voting to eliminate. Please submit your votes by *9:00 pm Eastern Time* each day; I will count votes after that time as being for the next day.
> 
> Your vote only counts if you are playing and not yet eliminated. If there is a tie for most votes, I will pick one of the voted users at random; or have a best 2/3 rock paper scissors match. If there are no votes, I will pick a person at random (i.e. role will not matter) to eliminate; suffice it to say it’s in both groups’ best interest to vote for at least one person.
> 
> The first vote will take place tonight on *Tuesday (Feb 18)*.
> 
> For reference, the players in this round are:
> 
> @MEtoEE
> 
> @ChebyshevII PE
> 
> @RBHeadge PE
> 
> @MadamPirate PE
> 
> @NikR_PE
> 
> @chart94
> 
> @jean15paul_PE
> 
> @Audi driver, P.E.


@SaltySteve My first vote goes to the first name on the list @MEtoEE and my second round vote goes to the second name on the list @ChebyshevII PE


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Audi driver said:


> @Saltysteve My first vote goes to the first name on the list @metoEE and my second round vote goes to the second name on the list @ChebyshevII PE


Darned luck of the draw.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Audi driver said:


> Seems suspish.


You're suspish for using @tj_PE's word!


----------



## DLD PE

Audi driver said:


> @Saltysteve My first vote goes to the first name on the list @metoEE and my second round vote goes to the second name on the list @ChebyshevII PE


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

MadamPirate PE said:


> You're suspish for using @tj_PE's word!


She and I are friends.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Caffeine? Alcohol? Both?


I wish.

Actually, maybe not the alcohol. I was hungover that entire weekend, and I was modding. (bad decision!) 

Narcotics, baby!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Audi driver said:


> She and I are friends.


I don't think you're ever friends with anyone in Mafia...


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Darned luck of the draw.






MEtoEE said:


> View attachment 16503


Things could change if folks don't read my warning on page 459.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

MadamPirate PE said:


> I don't think you're ever friends with anyone in Mafia...


We are friends IRL.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Audi driver said:


> We are friends IRL.


And with friends like these, who needs enemies?

@SaltySteve I vote @Audi driver, P.E.


----------



## SaltySteve PE

Current Vote:

@MEtoEE - Audi

@Audi driver, P.E. - Cheby


----------



## User1

I GOT NO PM

I AM A TOWNIE

ALSO NOT PLAYING SO DONT WASTE YOUR VOTE ON ME


----------



## MadamPirate PE

tj_PE said:


> I GOT NO PM
> 
> I AM A TOWNIE
> 
> ALSO NOT PLAYING SO DONT WASTE YOUR VOTE ON ME


Suspish.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

MadamPirate PE said:


> Suspish.


Totes.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

ChebyshevII PE said:


> And with friends like these, who needs enemies?
> 
> @SaltySteve I vote @Audi driver, P.E.


Seemingly it might be more strategeric for you to vote with me this round and vote against me next round, but what do I know?


----------



## JayKay PE

Audi driver said:


> I am not mafia. Anyone that asks me if I am mafia is mafia and I will be voting for you. Anyone that votes for me is mafia.


HOW DARE YOU USE MY METHODOLOGY AGAINST OTHERS.

Obviously mafia, which means they're a townie masquerading as mafia, to avoid suspicion as mafia.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Audi driver said:


> Seemingly it might be more strategeric for you to vote with me this round and vote against me next round, but what do I know?


Your argument makes sense.

If we were both mafia.

I am not.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

JayKay PE said:


> HOW DARE YOU USE MY METHODOLOGY AGAINST OTHERS.
> 
> Obviously mafia, which means they're a townie masquerading as mafia, to avoid suspicion as mafia.


What? I invented that. I'd vote for you for lying if you were actually playing.


----------



## JayKay PE

Audi driver said:


> What? I invented that. I'd vote for you for lying if you were actually playing.


*squintiest of eyes*


----------



## User1

thought i just uncovered a new strategy

already been founded outed.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

@SaltySteve I vote for @tj_PE because random. Also because she tricked me last time with her smooth talking.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Your argument makes sense.
> 
> If we were both mafia.
> 
> I am not.


I never claimed to be any good at this game.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

I need coffee


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

jean15paul_PE said:


> You did claim to drive an Audi... I'm just saying
> #WebOfLies


I did used to own one and drive one, tis true. But alas, no more.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

jean15paul_PE said:


> @SaltySteve I vote for @tj_PE because random. Also because she tricked me last time with her smooth talking.


You do realize she’s not playing this round...right?


----------



## Roarbark

MadamPirate PE said:


> I don't think you're ever friends with anyone in Mafia...


I was friends with everyone last round. 



ChebyshevII PE said:


> You do realize she’s not playing this round...right?


Was gonna say. There's a lot of traveler votes this round, gonna be hard for poor SaltySteve to keep track.


----------



## DLD PE

Audi driver said:


> What? I invented that. I'd vote for you for lying if you were actually playing.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> You do realize she’s not playing this round...right?


No. No I did not. 

@SaltySteve I vote for @chart94 because I feel like voting for someone.


----------



## DLD PE

There's more non-players playing than players!


----------



## SaltySteve PE

Current Vote:

@MEtoEE - Audi

@Audi driver, P.E. - Cheby

@chart94 - jean


----------



## DLD PE

I'm not mafia, but oh well.


----------



## PeeWee

@SaltySteve I vote @mafia


----------



## User1

jean15paul_PE said:


> @SaltySteve I vote for @tj_PE because random. Also because she tricked me last time with her smooth talking.


ONLY IN RESPONSE TO YOU TRYING TO TRICK ME!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

I cannot add any more reactions today.


----------



## Roarbark

tj_PE said:


> ONLY IN RESPONSE TO YOU TRYING TO TRICK ME!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## User1

Audi driver said:


> I cannot add any more reactions today.


I can assume what your reactions to any of my comments will be


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

tj_PE said:


> I can assume what your reactions to any of my comments will be


I am so confused by this.


----------



## User1

Audi driver said:


> I am so confused by this.


SHOCKINGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

tj_PE said:


> ONLY IN RESPONSE TO YOU TRYING TO TRICK ME!!!!!!!!!!


why you bringing up old stuff #imjustsaying


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

tj_PE said:


> SHOCKINGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG


----------



## NikR_PE

Audi driver said:


> I am not mafia. Anyone that asks me if I am mafia is mafia and I will be voting for you. Anyone that votes for me is mafia.


Sounds like a mafia threat.

@SaltySteve I vote for @truck driver, P.E. aka @Audi driver, P.E.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

NikR_PE said:


> Sounds like a mafia threat.
> 
> @SaltySteve I vote for @truck driver, P.E. aka @Audi driver, P.E.


You always vote for me tho. Nothing shocking here.


----------



## User1

jean15paul_PE said:


> why you bringing up old stuff #imjustsaying


----------



## mafia

PeeWee said:


> @SaltySteve I vote @mafia


@SaltySteve I vote for @PeeWee.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

mafia said:


> @SaltySteve I vote for @PeeWee.


Neither of you are playing so this is, in essence, like dividing by zero.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

@NikR_PE Are you maf?


----------



## MadamPirate PE

@chart94 you maf?


----------



## User1

MadamPirate PE said:


> @chart94 you maf?


@MadamPirate PE are you mafia?


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

tj_PE said:


> @MadamPirate PE are you mafia?


Why do you care?


----------



## MadamPirate PE

tj_PE said:


> @MadamPirate PE are you mafia?


You're not playing!


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

@SaltySteve i vote for @vhab49_PE


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> @SaltySteve i vote for @vhab49_PE


I'm not playing!  But I am v.v. suspish, I agree.


----------



## User1

Audi driver said:


> Why do you care?


why do you care why i care? 

I always want the townies to win!


----------



## DLD PE

Audi driver said:


> Neither of you are playing so this is, in essence, like dividing by zero.


It's like consuming reactive power, but in the opposite direction.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

tj_PE said:


> why do you care why i care?
> 
> I always want the townies to win!


Because we are friends, that's why. I care about what you care about.


----------



## User1

Audi driver said:


> Because we are friends, that's why. I care about what you care about.


d'awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

vhab49_PE said:


> I'm not playing!  But I am v.v. suspish, I agree.


Untz untz untz


----------



## DLD PE

Vote update please?


----------



## mafia

Audi driver said:


> Neither of you are playing so this is, in essence, like dividing by zero.


The worth of your input is like that of the little "c" at the end of an indefinite integral. It's always added at the end, but is usually ignored because of its useless value.


----------



## DLD PE

mafia said:


> The worth of your input is like that of the little "c" at the end of an indefinite integral. It's always added at the end, but is usually ignored because of its useless value.


Ooooooohhhhhh that's cold! But not as cold as Bud Light.


----------



## JayKay PE

mafia said:


> The worth of your input is like that of the little "c" at the end of an indefinite integral. It's always added at the end, but is usually ignored because of its useless value.


that was mean.  why are you so mean?


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

mafia said:


> The worth of your input is like that of the little "c" at the end of an indefinite integral. It's always added at the end, but is usually ignored because of its useless value.


The reality is, unlike you, that C has far more importance than your calc prof ever let on.


----------



## NikR_PE

MadamPirate PE said:


> @NikR_PE Are you maf?


No


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

@SaltySteve i vote for @Roarbark


----------



## Roarbark

LyceeFruit PE said:


> @SaltySteve i vote for @Roarbark


Also not playing!  But I am v.v. suspish, I agree.

I'd also like to point out that v.v is also a high quality ASCII smiley. Good stuff @vhab49_PE , who I am plagiarizing.


----------



## chart94 PE

MadamPirate PE said:


> @chart94 you maf?


No


----------



## chart94 PE

Ok national wine day got to me what we doing?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

chart94 said:


> Ok national wine day got to me what we doing?


Whining


----------



## blybrook PE

Calling the waambulance


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Call time?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

blybrook PE said:


> Calling the waambulance


----------



## SaltySteve PE

My bad yall, scuba ran late and I completely forgot to get back here last night. I woke up at 3:37 and the only thing I could think of was forgetting to get the vote done. I'm tallying now.


----------



## SaltySteve PE

@MEtoEE - Audi

@Audi driver, P.E. - Cheby, NikR

@chart94 - jean

@Audi driver, P.E. was lynched by the town last night. As he swung from the tree a pair of brass knuckles slipped from his breast pocket. Audi was apart one of the mafia.

@ChebyshevII PE was found later the next morning beaten to death as an apparent act of revenge for the previous nights lynching. Carved into his chest were the words "Don't mess with Maf" 

Also please add something to your fake votes to let me know so I don't have to constantly cross reference votes please.


----------



## DLD PE

Audi was "apart" (not Mafia?) or "a part" of the mafia?


----------



## JayKay PE

MEtoEE said:


> Audi was "apart" (not Mafia?) or "a part" of the mafia?


Is this like alot and a lot?

Why are you posting so early?  Go back to bed.


----------



## SaltySteve PE

MEtoEE said:


> Audi was "apart" (not Mafia?) or "a part" of the mafia?




I'll give immunity from the mafia/town kill tonight to anyone that votes to kill @MEtoEE


----------



## DLD PE

It was early and I was eating breakfast.  Just a little humor to get me started


----------



## DLD PE

SaltySteve said:


> I'll give immunity from the mafia/town kill tonight to anyone that votes to kill @MEtoEE


@SaltySteve I vote for @MEtoEE.

Since I was the first to vote for myself, I get immunity!


----------



## DLD PE

Triple post


----------



## MadamPirate PE

@SaltySteve I vote for @MEtoEE so I don't get deaded fast


----------



## SaltySteve PE

I'm kidding about the immunity.

@MadamPirate PE do you still want to vote for @MEtoEE?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

For reference, the remaining players this round are:

@MEtoEE

@RBHeadge PE

@MadamPirate PE

@NikR_PE

@chart94

@jean15paul_PE


----------



## JayKay PE

RB over here helping the mafia target people.

Suspish.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

I win again!


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

JayKay PE said:


> RB over here helping the mafia target people.
> 
> Suspish.


It appears I STILL cannot add any reactions. So...


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

So...

@Audi driver, P.E. definitely mafia and ded

@ChebyshevII PE definitely not mafia and ded

@MEtoEE probably not mafia since @Audi driver, P.E. voted for him

@NikR_PE probably not mafia since he voted for @Audi driver, P.E.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

That leaves @RBHeadge PE, @MadamPirate PE, @chart94, and myself as possible mafia. I'm guessing there's only one left.

@SaltySteve, I vote for @MadamPirate PE


----------



## JayKay PE

Audi driver said:


> It appears I STILL cannot add any reactions. So...


To reiterate my reaction:


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

JayKay PE said:


> To reiterate my reaction:


Oh.


----------



## JayKay PE

Audi driver said:


> Oh.


*wipes*


----------



## RBHeadge PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> jean15paul_PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> So...
> 
> @Audi driver, P.E. definitely mafia and ded
> 
> @ChebyshevII PE definitely not mafia and ded
> 
> @MEtoEE probably not mafia since @Audi driver, P.E. voted for him
> 
> @NikR_PE probably not mafia since he voted for @Audi driver, P.E.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That leaves @RBHeadge PE, @MadamPirate PE, @chart94, and myself as possible mafia. I'm guessing there's only one left.
> 
> @SaltySteve, I vote for @MadamPirate PE
Click to expand...

I'm not sure we can eliminate @MEtoEE from contention based on @Audi driver, P.E. voting "pattern".

Without further information, I may have to roll a d4 tonight.


----------



## SaltySteve PE

Current Vote:

@MEtoEE - Me2, MPirate

@MadamPirate PE Jean


----------



## DLD PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> I'm not sure we can eliminate @MEtoEE from contention based on @Audi driver, P.E. voting "pattern".
> 
> Without further information, I may have to roll a d4 tonight.


I agree with the above assessment.  @NikR_PE would be least suspect since he voted for mafia.  @MadamPirate PE is voting for me, but she may be doing it jokingly to try to get immunity before that was called out as a joke by the mod.  Therefore IMO, @MadamPirate PE, @RBHeadge PE , @jean15paul_PE and @chart94 are all equal suspects.  I still am, but not quite as high on the suspect list.  

@SaltySteve I retract my vote to myself, but going to wait a while to re-cast my vote to see how the rest of the day plays out.


----------



## SaltySteve PE

Current Vote:

@MEtoEE -  MPirate

@MadamPirate PE - Jean


----------



## NikR_PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> I'm not sure we can eliminate @MEtoEE from contention based on @Audi driver, P.E. voting "pattern".


I agree with this.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

JayKay PE said:


> *wipes*


Ew.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Hey, what did I do!? (Got super busy at work, ugh)

@RBHeadge PE is right, @Audi driver, P.E. votes extremely randomly, so I think I'm going to keep my vote on @MEtoEE for now, unless other evidence to the contrary comes up. Even though I'm not immune. *pouts* (I know it was a joke)


----------



## DLD PE

MadamPirate PE said:


> Hey, what did I do!? (Got super busy at work, ugh)
> 
> @RBHeadge PE is right, @Audi driver, P.E. votes extremely randomly, so I think I'm going to keep my vote on @MEtoEE for now, unless other evidence to the contrary comes up. Even though I'm not immune. *pouts* (I know it was a joke)


I'm a townie, but I can't prove it.  I think I will just roll a D3 like RBHedge tonight or at least before I leave work.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

NikR_PE said:


> I agree with this.


It's my voting pattern that helped me win this round!  Love it!!


----------



## DLD PE

Well I rolled the D3....

@SaltySteve I vote for @jean15paul_PE

Sorry jean if you're townie.


----------



## Roarbark

Audi driver said:


> It appears I STILL cannot add any reactions. So...


Are you trying to punch @JayKay PE, or was this a bro-fist-bump?

@ChebyshevII PE you gotta stop lynching mafia in the first round, or you'll always get murdered on the first night.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Roarbark said:


> Are you trying to punch @JayKay PE, or was this a bro-fist-bump?
> 
> @ChebyshevII PE you gotta stop lynching mafia in the first round, or you'll always get murdered on the first night.


It's whatever she thinks would be nicer or make her happiest.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Roarbark said:


> @ChebyshevII PE you gotta stop lynching mafia in the first round, or you'll always get murdered on the first night.


Just doing my part to make society a better place.


----------



## SaltySteve PE

5 min wanring!

Current Vote:

@MEtoEE -  MPirate

@MadamPirate PE - Jean

@jean15paul_PE - Me2


----------



## SaltySteve PE

Time!

I chose to roll a d4 disregarding any 4s for the tie breaker.

The town decides to lynch @jean15paul_PE. Unfortunately they were a townie.


----------



## SaltySteve PE

Remaining players this round are:

@MEtoEE

@RBHeadge PE

@MadamPirate PE

@NikR_PE

@chart94


----------



## DLD PE

dangit


----------



## RBHeadge PE

SaltySteve said:


> View attachment 16515


Drunk D&amp;D, aka D&amp;D&amp;D, is the best kind of D&amp;D.


----------



## DLD PE

Those are some serious looking dice lol.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Does anyone else use a crown royal bag for their dice?


----------



## DLD PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Does anyone else use a crown royal bag for their dice?


----------



## Orchid PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Does anyone else use a crown royal bag for their dice?


I use a star city games invitational qualifier bag that I won.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Laughed way too hard at this


----------



## MadamPirate PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Does anyone else use a crown royal bag for their dice?


My husband does. 
 

I knitted my own dice bag because I’m cool like that.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

RBHeadge PE said:


> Drunk D&amp;D, aka D&amp;D&amp;D, is the best kind of D&amp;D.


And if they’re dads...D&amp;D&amp;D&amp;D


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

And speaking of dads...

Cheb: putting minicheb #3 to sleep

*Minichebs #1 and #2 approach*

Cheb: (whispers) “Quiet guys, don’t wake up your sister”

Mini #1: (whispers) “be quiet #2, Like I’m doing”

Mini #2: (yells loudly) “DADDY I WUB YOU”

Mini #3: *awakens*


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Triple


----------



## JayKay PE

Audi driver said:


> It's whatever she thinks would be nicer or make her happiest.


It was a bro-fist.  It was amazing.


----------



## SaltySteve PE

During the night, Fish guy disappeared.... He must be sleeping with the fish now. Dun DUN DUMMMMMMM

@RBHeadge PE was killed by the mafia last night.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Awe man. Y'all killed me


----------



## RBHeadge PE

For reference, the remaining players are:

@MEtoEE

@MadamPirate PE

@NikR_PE

@chart94

I'll point out that @chart94 hasn't logged on in 22 hrs, and @NikR_PE cast the tiebreaking vote against a mafiosa on day 1. Neither of these things inherently disqualify them from being mafia but...

it kinda feels like we're nearing the end.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

... well specifically @MEtoEE killed me


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

... my heart will go on


----------



## DLD PE

Sorry @jean15paul_PE!  I blame the dice roll.  In hindsight, I should have changed my vote to @MadamPirate PE, but I had no reason to suspect her above any of the others in my dice roll, so it was a random vote.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> For reference, the remaining players are:
> 
> @MEtoEE
> 
> @MadamPirate PE
> 
> @NikR_PE
> 
> @chart94


Since I'm pretty sure I'm going to have a crazy day at work today, I'ma vote early:




@SaltySteve I vote for @chart94


----------



## SaltySteve PE

Current Vote:

@chart94 - MP


----------



## DLD PE

Meanwhile, in the South....


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

MEtoEE said:


> Sorry @jean15paul_PE!  I blame the dice roll.  In hindsight, I should have changed my vote to @MadamPirate PE, but I had no reason to suspect her above any of the others in my dice roll, so it was a random vote.


Yeah, If I was alive, I'm pretty sure I'd be voting for @MadamPirate PE today


----------



## DLD PE

@SaltySteve in honor of @jean15paul_PE's demise, I vote for @MadamPirate PE


----------



## chart94 PE

I vote for @MadamPirate PE @SaltySteve


----------



## txjennah PE

MEtoEE said:


> Meanwhile, in the South....




This makes me laugh so hard, because it's so true...


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

MEtoEE said:


> Meanwhile, in the South....


I've never really understood stocking up on bread &amp; milk. Like if you lose power, unless you have good size snowbanks to use as a refrigerator, the milk is gonna be wasted. 

but it's always the bread &amp; milk aisles that get decimated for storms.


----------



## DLD PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> I've never really understood stocking up on bread &amp; milk. Like if you lose power, unless you have good size snowbanks to use as a refrigerator, the milk is gonna be wasted.
> 
> but it's always the bread &amp; milk aisles that get decimated for storms.


I know.  It just seems to be a tradition around here for whatever reason.


----------



## txjennah PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> I've never really understood stocking up on bread &amp; milk. Like if you lose power, unless you have good size snowbanks to use as a refrigerator, the milk is gonna be wasted.
> 
> but it's always the bread &amp; milk aisles that get decimated for storms.


Mmmm, because everyone loves spoiled milk that's been sitting out for hours.  Mmmmm tastes like Whoppers!!


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

MEtoEE said:


> I know.  It just seems to be a tradition around here for whatever reason.


Same here. But at least we have the snowbanks for the milk &amp; beer


----------



## Orchid PE

MEtoEE said:


> Meanwhile, in the South....


Makes me think of this commercial:


----------



## RBHeadge PE

MEtoEE said:


> LyceeFruit PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> but it's always the bread &amp; milk aisles that get decimated for storms.
> 
> 
> 
> I know.  It just seems to be a tradition around here for whatever reason.
Click to expand...

^this.

I think it's because a couple generations ago these were considered the bases for all meals, so as long as you had those items you were good to make most anything else for a few days.   It's probably not as true today where people do less cooking 'from scratch'.

Further, the snow would disrupt the supply chains for a little while so it was a good idea to have the staples around the house. Again, it's not relevant today because snow removal and supply chain logistics are so advanced that things only get noticeably disrupted during a large regional scale events (think massive hurricanes, and major flood events)

I don't know if "tradition" or "learned behavior" is the more appropriate terminology. Some people may do it because it's what they learned to do from their parents, despite its now less applicable utility in the modern era. By comparison, my family has a tradition of baking certain 'comfort food' items only during big snow storms as a pass time activity.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Interesting. That doesn't really happen around here (Louisiana) when preparing for a hurricane. Water &amp; canned goods are the priorities.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> Interesting. That doesn't really happen around here (Louisiana) when preparing for a hurricane. Water &amp; canned goods are the priorities.


i mean that's my priority as well for the huge nor'easters &amp; ice storms. but people here still decimate the milk aisle.

idk, i was raised by my gram who lived in rural northern New England on a farm as the youngest of 5 during the great depression. so canned things. or things that are eaten cold. and now i have my backpacking stove so i can do a little more if i wanted/needed.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> Interesting. That doesn't really happen around here (Louisiana) when preparing for a hurricane. Water &amp; canned goods are the priorities.


As they should be for that kind of weather emergency!


----------



## SaltySteve PE

Current Vote:

@chart94 - MP

@MadamPirate PE - Me2, Chart


----------



## DLD PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> i mean that's my priority as well for the huge nor'easters &amp; ice storms. but people here still decimate the milk aisle.
> 
> idk, i was raised by my gram who lived in rural northern New England on a farm as the youngest of 5 during the great depression. so canned things. or things that are eaten cold. and now i have my backpacking stove so i can do a little more if i wanted/needed.


When I moved to North Carolina after college an older co-worker from up north tried to convince me I was foolish for not buying a generator (for hurricane power outages and snow/ice storms).  I never bought one.  Then we got an ice storm that knocked the power out in many areas.  He called me up and asked, "How long have you been without power?"  I said, "I never lost it."  He had been out for over a day and I let him come over and use our shower/hot water.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

MEtoEE said:


> When I moved to North Carolina after college an older co-worker from up north tried to convince me I was foolish for not buying a generator (for hurricane power outages and snow/ice storms).  I never bought one.  Then we got an ice storm that knocked the power out in many areas.  He called me up and asked, "How long have you been without power?"  I said, "I never lost it."  He had been out for over a day and I let him come over and use our shower/hot water.


my gram didn't get a generator until the ice storm of 08 or so. She was without power for 11 days and then got a whole house gen. which i personally think is absurd but my mother didn't push back on that (they live together).

i basically plan to just pull out camping gear abd suck it up lol. but i'm 30 not 85.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

I've been meaning to get a generator and a window unit. A generator to keep the fridge running and run a window unit in a single room is a HUGE improvement to quality of life during a hurricane. Losing power for 3 or 4 days in Louisiana in August when it's 95F and 95% humidity is... unpleasant.

My brother (who is financially better off than me; he and his wife both doctors), got a whole-house, automatic, natural gas generator when they redid their backyard. Now he has no idea if there's a power outage.


----------



## Roarbark

SaltySteve said:


> Time!
> 
> I chose to roll a d4 disregarding any 4s for the tie breaker.
> 
> The town decides to lynch @jean15paul_PE. Unfortunately they were a townie.
> 
> View attachment 16515


I'm not even playing, and my name is still on your paper. (RB seems to be missing, interestingly enough).


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Roarbark said:


> I'm not even playing, and my name is still on your paper. (RB seems to be missing, interestingly enough).


I'm not playing either and I'm on the page lol


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Roarbark said:


> I'm not even playing, and my name is still on your paper. (RB seems to be missing, interestingly enough).


I’m calling foreshadowing.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Those look like the votes, including fake votes, from Day 1


----------



## SaltySteve PE

The fake votes threw me on day one.

That's why I made that general request for people to declare fake votes to make my life easier.


----------



## SaltySteve PE

@NikR_PE you got a vote?

I'm interested to see if this is going to be an all in or if I'm going to have to break out the dice again.


----------



## Roarbark

RBHeadge PE said:


> Those look like the votes, including fake votes, from Day 1


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Alright, phew, I've returned from training the new guy before I'm out for two weeks. 

What did I do to you guys, I'm not mafia!


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

MadamPirate PE said:


> Alright, phew, I've returned from training the new guy before I'm out for two weeks.
> 
> What did I do to you guys, I'm not mafia!


That's what a mafia would say. _*squinty eyes*_


----------



## MadamPirate PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> That's what a mafia would say. _*squinty eyes*_


Trying to throw a townie under the bus, v. suspish. *hairy eyeball*


----------



## SaltySteve PE

30 min warning!!!!!!


----------



## NikR_PE

SaltySteve said:


> @NikR_PE you got a vote?
> 
> I'm interested to see if this is going to be an all in or if I'm going to have to break out the dice again.


I thought you dont need the die with the current votes


----------



## SaltySteve PE

If you voted to tie it up I wouldnt.


----------



## SaltySteve PE

TIME!!!!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

@SaltySteve I vote for @JayKay PE for @mafia


----------



## SaltySteve PE

Final Vote

@chart94 - MP

@MadamPirate PE - Me2, Chart

MadamPirate tried to plead for her life but when she realizes the futility of the whole thing she starts to maniacally laugh. She confesses that she orchestrated the whole thing. Once mafia, always mafia. 

Town Victory!!!!! All mafia have been put to death.


----------



## chart94 PE

Ohhhhhhh yeeeeaaahhhh came in the clutch!!!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

SaltySteve said:


> MadamPirate tried to plead for her life but when she realizes the futility of the whole thing she starts to maniacally laugh. She confesses that she orchestrated the whole thing. Once mafia, always mafia.


I wasn't sure who to save on the first night, @MadamPirate PE or @ChebyshevII PE.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I knew @Audi driver, P.E. was mafia because I was the cop. Unfortunately I made that abundantly obvious to the Maf, and not the doc.


----------



## SaltySteve PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> I knew @Audi driver, P.E. was mafia because I was the cop. Unfortunately I made that abundantly obvious to the Maf, and not the doc.


That really was a weird first night. Cop investigates maf. Gets enough votes to kill maf. Maf retaliates and kills cop.


----------



## DLD PE

I was kicking myself last night.  My class started at 9pm EST and I didn't log on until later.  If I would have seen the update, I would have switched my vote from @jean15paul_PE to @MadamPirate PE to help save myself (I didn't know she was mafia or not), but I didn't want to lament about it publicly since I figured that would draw suspicion, so I just voted for her today.

Good round!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

I saw @ChebyshevII PE active on PM the first day but it was around the time that the cop does his thing, so I wasn't sure if he was the cop or mafia.  I didn't see @MadamPirate PE active on PM that day, and I kinda owed her one for voting her out without evidence previously so I picked her the first night. If i had seen before I went to bed that @ChebyshevII PE voted for a mafiosa on the first night then I would have chosen to protect him instead.

I still didn't know who was the last mafia member this morning. It was the response to my morning game analysis that tipped me off to @MadamPirate PE.



MadamPirate PE said:


> RBHeadge PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> For reference, the remaining players are:
> 
> @MEtoEE
> 
> @MadamPirate PE
> 
> @NikR_PE
> 
> @chart94
> 
> I'll point out that @chart94 hasn't logged on in 22 hrs, and @NikR_PE cast the tiebreaking vote against a mafiosa on day 1. Neither of these things inherently disqualify them from being mafia but...
> 
> it kinda feels like we're nearing the end.
> 
> 
> 
> Since I'm pretty sure I'm going to have a crazy day at work today, I'ma vote early:
> 
> View attachment 16519
> 
> 
> @SaltySteve I vote for @chart94
Click to expand...

I figured it was going to be some version of people picking either @MEtoEE and @MadamPirate PE

But when she went rando instead, I figured she either wasn't paying attention or was mafia.


----------



## JayKay PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> @SaltySteve I vote for @JayKay PE for @mafia


@SaltySteve, I vigilante kill @RBHeadge PE in the middle of the night. There are no votes here.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> I saw @ChebyshevII PE active on PM the first day but it was around the time that the cop does his thing, so I wasn't sure if he was the cop or mafia.  I didn't see @MadamPirate PE active on PM that day, and I kinda owed her one for voting her out without evidence previously so I picked her the first night. If i had seen before I went to bed that @ChebyshevII PE voted for a mafiosa on the first night then I would have chosen to protect him instead.
> 
> I still didn't know who was the last mafia member this morning. It was the response to my morning game analysis that tipped me off to @MadamPirate PE.
> 
> I figured it was going to be some version of people picking either @MEtoEE and @MadamPirate PE
> 
> But when she went rando instead, I figured she either wasn't paying attention or was mafia.


There's always a good chance that I'm not paying attention when I'm busy at work.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE




----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

SaltySteve said:


> That really was a weird first night. Cop investigates maf. Gets enough votes to kill maf. Maf retaliates and kills cop.


Something seemed odd about Cheb's behaviour this round, so I was trying to get madam engaged in some conversation about him. I got killed, she didn't have much time to decide things due to being busy and just went with it. It was pure happenstance, I think.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Audi driver said:


> Something seemed odd about Cheb's behaviour this round


You mean, like my outright defiance of your warning?


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

ChebyshevII PE said:


> You mean, like my outright defiance of your warning?


It didn't help, for sure.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

SaltySteve said:


> That really was a weird first night. Cop investigates maf. Gets enough votes to kill maf. Maf retaliates and kills cop.


That's happened a few times, usually to Cheby too!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

RBHeadge PE said:


> That's happened a few times, usually to Cheby too!


Seems I give myself away too easily.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Seems I give myself away too easily.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

RBHeadge PE said:


>


Somehow, I knew something like this was pending.


----------



## SaltySteve PE

Roll call! Who thinks they'll have time to play this week?

I'm in.


----------



## DLD PE

I do.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

I guess I can try.  No promises though! (IE, I'll probably forget to vote every damn day)


----------



## SaltySteve PE

Anyone want to volunteer to mod?


----------



## User1

vhab49_PE said:


> I guess I can try.  No promises though! (IE, I'll probably forget to vote every damn day)


suspish preemptive dont suspect me info bc i might be maf and will use this as an excuse comment :hmm:


----------



## User1

also i will report that it might be more difficult for me to suspect @JayKay PE and @txjennah PE because i have met them in person now

OR IT MIGHT NOT


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

tj_PE said:


> also i will report that it might be more difficult for me to suspect @JayKay PE and @txjennah PE because i have met them in person now
> 
> OR IT MIGHT NOT


Dammmmmmmit!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

SaltySteve said:


> Roll call! Who thinks they'll have time to play this week?
> 
> I'm in.


In!


----------



## JayKay PE

tj_PE said:


> also i will report that it might be more difficult for me to suspect @JayKay PE and @txjennah PE because i have met them in person now
> 
> OR IT MIGHT NOT


I CAN TOTALLY LIE.  I'LL BE REALLY GOOD AT IT.  YOU DON'T KNOW ME.

*starts crying at you being mean to me*


----------



## RBHeadge PE

I'm very busy most of the week so I can sort of play.

I can mod since that's not as big a time sink.


----------



## txjennah PE

tj_PE said:


> also i will report that it might be more difficult for me to suspect @JayKay PE and @txjennah PE because i have met them in person now
> 
> OR IT MIGHT NOT


How can you ever suspect this sweet sweet face?


----------



## txjennah PE

Also i'm out this week


----------



## NikR_PE

in


----------



## DLD PE

This is my last week at my current job, so I'll be busy packing my stuff, wrapping things up and getting hazed by co-workers.  I'm also heavily involved in PMs with other test takers discussing and reviewing practice exam problems.

I'm mentioning the PMs since sometimes that's a source of suspicion.


----------



## DLD PE

Anyone heard from @Will.I.Am PE?


----------



## NikR_PE

MEtoEE said:


> I'm mentioning the PMs since sometimes that's a source of suspicion.






tj_PE said:


> suspish preemptive dont suspect me info bc i might be maf and will use this as an excuse comment :hmm:


----------



## RBHeadge PE

txjennah PE said:


> How can you ever suspect this sweet sweet face?


Animal or Dave Grohl?


----------



## txjennah PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Animal or Dave Grohl?


Animal, of course


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

SaltySteve said:


> Roll call! Who thinks they'll have time to play this week?
> 
> I'm in.


I have ample time but don't want to play.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Audi driver said:


> I have ample time but don't want to play.


Thanks for the update!


----------



## Roarbark

I'm out this week. Behind on work, and at the tail end of a cold (99% sure it's not coronavirus).


----------



## User1

out this week for me. 

trying to get on the ball with studies and life balance


----------



## User1

also @Audi driver, P.E. doesn't want to play and it makes me sad


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

i'll play


----------



## RBHeadge PE

We have six so far. We'll probably need at least 9,


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

MEtoEE said:


> Anyone heard from @Will.I.Am PE?


Not in ages.


----------



## blybrook PE

I'm out this week. Still swamped with work, three projects due by the end of this week.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Thanks for the update!


You're welcome.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

tj_PE said:


> also @Audi driver, P.E. doesn't want to play and it makes me sad


Why would that make you sad TJ?


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Im probs out. We got a new project and I gotta get it to a point where a new hire can take it over so it's basically my fave kind of work (not a joke). So I basically have to crank out my portion of the project in the new month


----------



## JayKay PE

Oh, I forgot to post.  I can't this week.  Got to catch up on submittals/forgot about a training on Thursday/ forgot about having Friday RDO, so now I'm like...fuckkkkk.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

It sounds like this week and probably next week are out.


----------



## User1

Audi driver said:


> Why would that make you sad TJ?


because then i couldnt make you vote me out!


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

tj_PE said:


> because then i couldnt make you vote me out!


Weird.


----------



## User1

Audi driver said:


> Weird.


true statement.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

When I have breaks or downtime at work, I instinctively check the EB Mafia thread.

But so quiet this week.


----------



## JayKay PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> When I have breaks or downtime at work, I instinctively check the EB Mafia thread.
> 
> But so quiet this week.


No mafia.  Only count to 100k with pictures (and interpretive dance)!!!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

@moderator I vote for @everyone. All are suspects since it’s so quiet.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

JayKay PE said:


> No mafia.  Only count to 100k with pictures (and interpretive dance)!!!


Interpretive dance?


----------



## DLD PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> When I have breaks or downtime at work, I instinctively check the EB Mafia thread.
> 
> But so quiet this week.


I do the same thing lol.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

jean15paul_PE said:


> When I have breaks or downtime at work, I instinctively check the EB Mafia thread.
> 
> But so quiet this week.


Honestly, this is the level of activity the thread should have.


----------



## NikR_PE

Audi driver said:


> Honestly, this is the level of activity the thread should have.


----------



## Orchid PE

Audi driver said:


> Honestly, this is the level of activity the thread should have.


Now you have 1 of each reaction except a Like.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Chattaneer PE said:


> Now you have 1 of each reaction except a Like.


Makes sense. Even I didn't like it.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Chattaneer PE said:


> Now you have 1 of each reaction except a Like.


Which he won’t get from me.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Which he won’t get from me.


----------



## DLD PE

Well I had a drama-filled end of week:

Went home early Wednesday with the aches and chills.  Went straight to bed.  Woke up a few hours later not feeling any better so went to the minute-clinic and find out I have the Type A flu.  My last day of work was supposed to be Thursday.  Took tamiflu and they gave me a steroid shot.  I had to lay out of work yesterday and today and feel terrible because I wanted to clean out my office and say goodbye to everyone.  Today I still felt weak but finished my studying for the week for Justin's course and completed the end of week practice exam.  I scored 80%, much better than I thought I would.  

Tomorrow I plan on going to the office to clean out my stuff and meet my (former) supervisor and go over any projects he needs to know about.  

Anyway, I know all the above belongs in another thread but not much going on here so I thought I'd fill everyone in lol.  Hope everyone has a great weekend!


----------



## txjennah PE

MEtoEE said:


> Well I had a drama-filled end of week:
> 
> Went home early Wednesday with the aches and chills.  Went straight to bed.  Woke up a few hours later not feeling any better so went to the minute-clinic and find out I have the Type A flu.  My last day of work was supposed to be Thursday.  Took tamiflu and they gave me a steroid shot.  I had to lay out of work yesterday and today and feel terrible because I wanted to clean out my office and say goodbye to everyone.  Today I still felt weak but finished my studying for the week for Justin's course and completed the end of week practice exam.  I scored 80%, much better than I thought I would.
> 
> Tomorrow I plan on going to the office to clean out my stuff and meet my (former) supervisor and go over any projects he needs to know about.
> 
> Anyway, I know all the above belongs in another thread but not much going on here so I thought I'd fill everyone in lol.  Hope everyone has a great weekend!


That sucks, I'm so sorry! Hope you are resting up!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

MEtoEE said:


> Well I had a drama-filled end of week:
> 
> Went home early Wednesday with the aches and chills.  Went straight to bed.  Woke up a few hours later not feeling any better so went to the minute-clinic and find out I have the Type A flu.  My last day of work was supposed to be Thursday.  Took tamiflu and they gave me a steroid shot.  I had to lay out of work yesterday and today and feel terrible because I wanted to clean out my office and say goodbye to everyone.  Today I still felt weak but finished my studying for the week for Justin's course and completed the end of week practice exam.  I scored 80%, much better than I thought I would.
> 
> Tomorrow I plan on going to the office to clean out my stuff and meet my (former) supervisor and go over any projects he needs to know about.
> 
> Anyway, I know all the above belongs in another thread but not much going on here so I thought I'd fill everyone in lol.  Hope everyone has a great weekend!


Yuck!  Hope you are feeing better.  I guess look on the bright side, at least it wasn't the first week at the new job? Sucks though that you didn't really get to wrap things up there.


----------



## JayKay PE

MEtoEE said:


> Well I had a drama-filled end of week:
> 
> Went home early Wednesday with the aches and chills.  Went straight to bed.  Woke up a few hours later not feeling any better so went to the minute-clinic and find out I have the Type A flu.  My last day of work was supposed to be Thursday.  Took tamiflu and they gave me a steroid shot.  I had to lay out of work yesterday and today and feel terrible because I wanted to clean out my office and say goodbye to everyone.  Today I still felt weak but finished my studying for the week for Justin's course and completed the end of week practice exam.  I scored 80%, much better than I thought I would.
> 
> Tomorrow I plan on going to the office to clean out my stuff and meet my (former) supervisor and go over any projects he needs to know about.
> 
> Anyway, I know all the above belongs in another thread but not much going on here so I thought I'd fill everyone in lol.  Hope everyone has a great weekend!


Oh no!!!  That sucks, I hope you feel better soon!  Life is always there to throw a wrench in your plans when you least expect it!  At least you were able to sleep this whole weekend/relax and the hand off should be easier today.  At least you didn't start the new job/had to be out the first day?


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Are we off again this week? I'd be available to play if a game was happening.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I’m willing to try, but I am in the field this week.


----------



## txjennah PE

I'm prob going to be out for the next month or so - I have a big proposal effort coming up.


----------



## NikR_PE

Out. Have training this week which will eat up any free time I have.


----------



## blybrook PE

I'm out this week and likely next. Two new projects and one coming back to life after a two year stall is taking all my time during the work day (ie mafia time)


----------



## RBHeadge PE

I'm in the desert again. This week is pretty much out. 

The rest of the month looks relatively open.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

RBHeadge PE said:


> I'm in the desert again. This week is pretty much out.
> 
> The rest of the month looks relatively open.


Are you one hour behind me again? Haha.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Idk maybe? I'm in pacific time, are you mountain again?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Yep, just for this week. Funny how that works out...


----------



## SaltySteve PE

I'm always down to play.


----------



## JayKay PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Idk maybe? I'm in pacific time, are you mountain again?






ChebyshevII PE said:


> Yep, just for this week. Funny how that works out...


Oh, East is East, and West is West, and never the twain shall meet...


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

JayKay PE said:


> Oh, East is East, and West is West, and never the twain shall meet...


And then there is me, in the sad, sad heartland.  Hahahahaha.


----------



## JayKay PE

vhab49_PE said:


> And then there is me, in the sad, sad heartland.  Hahahahaha.


*has recently moved to I guess what would be a heartland state?*

There is no water here.  I long for the sounds of the shore, scraping at the sand and moving things to the between.  My heart lives far from here.  I am surrounded by corn.

For a second I thought you meant Albert/Canada, where the Heartland series was located.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

JayKay PE said:


> Oh, East is East, and West is West, and never the twain shall meet...


It'll happen eventually. I'm chasing Carmen San Diego for the next few months, so I'm bound to run into someone or something eventually.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

JayKay PE said:


> *has recently moved to I guess what would be a heartland state?*
> 
> There is no water here.  I long for the sounds of the shore, scraping at the sand and moving things to the between.  My heart lives far from here.  I am surrounded by corn.
> 
> For a second I thought you meant Albert/Canada, where the Heartland series was located.


Nope, just Iowa/Illinois.  I do have water here.  Soon to potentially be lots of water here. Yay spring flooding!


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

JayKay PE said:


> ...
> 
> There is no water here.  I long for the sounds of the shore, scraping at the sand and moving things to the between. ...


Man, it's been too long since I've gone fishing.


----------



## DLD PE

I'm starting a new job this week.  Recovering from flu, now my wife and son have it, and now trying to stay on top of my class while dealing with phone issues.

But, as always, I'm in


----------



## chart94 PE

JayKay PE said:


> *has recently moved to I guess what would be a heartland state?*
> 
> There is no water here.  I long for the sounds of the shore, scraping at the sand and moving things to the between.  My heart lives far from here.  I am surrounded by corn.
> 
> For a second I thought you meant Albert/Canada, where the Heartland series was located.


Hey now, the midwest has lakes....


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

chart94 said:


> Hey now, the midwest has lakes....


I hear that the ones in Michigan are pretty “great.” I’ve even heard that one of them is “superior.”


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> I hear that the ones in Michigan are pretty “great.” I’ve even heard that one of them is “superior.”


Nice one.


----------



## aog

ChebyshevII PE said:


> I hear that the ones in Michigan are pretty “great.” I’ve even heard that one of them is “superior.”


I was thinking the same thing.  How eerie.


----------



## JayKay PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> I hear that the ones in Michigan are pretty “great.” I’ve even heard that one of them is “superior.”






aog said:


> I was thinking the same thing.  How eerie.


These are bad and you should both feel bad.


----------



## JayKay PE

chart94 said:


> Hey now, the midwest has lakes....


False.  Lakes do not count as 'large bodies of water'.  I want to fear sharks and other deep sea creatures in the water I swim in, not just large tourists who are in severe need of a tan.


----------



## JayKay PE

TRRRRRRRIPLE POST


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> I hear that the ones in Michigan are pretty “great.” I’ve even heard that one of them is “superior.”






aog said:


> I was thinking the same thing.  How eerie.


Just make sure to avoid any Huron (urine) in the water


----------



## aog

JayKay PE said:


> These are bad and you should both feel bad.


I feel ... sheepish


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

aog said:


> I feel ... sheepish


I have no shame.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

JayKay PE said:


> False.  Lakes do not count as 'large bodies of water'.  I want to fear sharks and other deep sea creatures in the water I swim in, not just large tourists who are in severe need of a tan.


Loch Ness must mean nothing to you.


----------



## JayKay PE

Audi driver said:


> Loch Ness must mean nothing to you.


I feel if you go swimming in Loch Ness you have different things to worry about: Specifically, how fucking cold it probably is, and the numerous tourists taking pictures of your hump thinking you're Nessie.


----------



## aog

Lake Michigan has riptides and sometimes even dead bodies.


----------



## chart94 PE

JayKay PE said:


> False.  Lakes do not count as 'large bodies of water'.  I want to fear sharks and other deep sea creatures in the water I swim in, not just large tourists who are in severe need of a tan.


You obviously havent been to the chicago part of lake michigan... no telling what bodies etc are in there...


----------



## NikR_PE

chart94 said:


> You obviously havent been to the chicago part of lake michigan... no telling what bodies etc are in there...


I don't know about large water body but we do have a large amount of bodies in the water.


----------



## JayKay PE

chart94 said:


> You obviously havent been to the chicago part of lake michigan... no telling what bodies etc are in there...


I refuse to go to Chicago on account of the *shudder* pizza.

Dead bodies are totes cool.  Except when they get bloated.  And you poke them with a stick.  And accidentally make a hole in the dermis.  And then the smell makes you throw up.  Which doesn't add to the atmosphere in general.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NikR_PE said:


> I don't know about large water body but we do have a large amount of bodies in the water.


They probably ended up there after playing Mafia.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

JayKay PE said:


> I refuse to go to Chicago on account of the *shudder* pizza.
> 
> Dead bodies are totes cool.  Except when they get bloated.  And you poke them with a stick.  And accidentally make a hole in the dermis.  And then the smell makes you throw up.  Which doesn't add to the atmosphere in general.


Sounds like @JayKay PE is warming up for some mod exposition.


----------



## NikR_PE

JayKay PE said:


> I refuse to go to Chicago on account of the *shudder* pizza


Then you are missing out..... on having clogged arteries.


----------



## User1

JayKay PE said:


> False.  Lakes do not count as 'large bodies of water'.  I want to fear sharks and other deep sea creatures in the water I swim in, not just large tourists who are in severe need of a tan.


when you cant see to the other side I think they count!


----------



## User1

also, hi guys.


----------



## User1

AND GALS


----------



## User1

AND EVERYONE


----------



## aog

tj_PE said:


> when you cant see to the other side I think they count!


When the wind can kick up 20' waves I think they count!


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

tj_PE said:


> AND EVERYONE


Thanks for finally including me.


----------



## JayKay PE

aog said:


> When the wind can kick up 20' waves I think they count!


If the waves don't have sharks/don't have the potential to turn into a sharknado, are they really that dangerous?


----------



## aog

JayKay PE said:


> If the waves don't have sharks/don't have the potential to turn into a sharknado, are they really that dangerous?


There is one reported shark attack in Lake Michigan:

http://www.sharkattackdata.com/gsaf/attack/united_states_of_america/illinois/1955.00.00.c

and here is the NPR article which says it's *theoretically possible*:

https://www.wglt.org/post/getting-bottom-lake-michigans-legendary-shark-attack#stream/0

but highly unlikely


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Audi driver said:


> Loch Ness must mean nothing to you.


Don't forget Champie!


----------



## User1

aog said:


> There is one reported shark attack in Lake Michigan:
> 
> http://www.sharkattackdata.com/gsaf/attack/united_states_of_america/illinois/1955.00.00.c
> 
> and here is the NPR article which says it's *theoretically possible*:
> 
> https://www.wglt.org/post/getting-bottom-lake-michigans-legendary-shark-attack#stream/0
> 
> but highly unlikely


v. suspicious with your small text there


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

LyceeFruit PE said:


> Don't forget Champie!


Who dat?


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Audi driver said:


> Who dat?


Champie lives in Lake Champlain in VT!


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

JayKay PE said:


> If the waves don't have sharks/don't have the potential to turn into a sharknado, are they really that dangerous?




@squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

aog said:


> There is one reported shark attack in Lake Michigan:
> 
> http://www.sharkattackdata.com/gsaf/attack/united_states_of_america/illinois/1955.00.00.c
> 
> and here is the NPR article which says it's *theoretically possible*:
> 
> https://www.wglt.org/post/getting-bottom-lake-michigans-legendary-shark-attack#stream/0
> 
> but highly unlikely


This sent me down an hour long rabbit hole #internet


----------



## chart94 PE

SIMPLY


----------



## JayKay PE

HAVING


----------



## blybrook PE

A WONDERFUL VIRUS TIME


----------



## JayKay PE

*jingle bells*


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Back in pacific time, whaddup fam!


----------



## DLD PE

Lost an hour of sleep this morning .


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

MEtoEE said:


> Lost an hour of sleep this morning .


Did you find it?


----------



## DLD PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Did you find it?


Yes.  In church.


----------



## DLD PE

Also haven't been losing sleep over stressing about whether or not I'm going to get lynched, or whether I voted for the right person.


----------



## DLD PE




----------



## JayKay PE

Ahhhh, I forgot about DST!  That might explain why my Sunday was all weird/my sleep from Sunday to Monday was total shit (according to my fitbit).  Actually hate that all my clocks auto-update so I don't have the 'aha!'-moment when I wake up.  Oh well.  I'll be grumpy the rest of the day.  Might even get coffee!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

JayKay PE said:


> False.  Lakes do not count as 'large bodies of water'.  I want to fear sharks and other deep sea creatures in the water I swim in, not just large tourists who are in severe need of a tan.






aog said:


> Lake Michigan has riptides and sometimes even dead bodies.





tj_PE said:


> when you cant see to the other side I think they count!





aog said:


> When the wind can kick up 20' waves I think they count!


I'm ambivalent. OT1H, the rest of the forum is correct that the great lakes are physically large bodies of water where you can't see land on the other side and present a variety of nautical hazards - and they have a recreational culture associated with them. OTOH, I still fundamentally agree with @JayKay PE that they don't count. But for me, they don't count because I make a distinction between fresh, brackish, and salt water bodies. I find the latter more desirable and sympathize with her desire to be closer to them.



JayKay PE said:


> If the waves don't have sharks/don't have the potential to turn into a sharknado, are they really that dangerous?


The great lakes get rogue waves and have a lot of unexplained losses at sea, so yes, they're dangerous.

Who can play this week?


----------



## JayKay PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> I find the latter more desirable and sympathize with her desire to be closer to them.
> 
> The great lakes get rogue waves and have a lot of unexplained losses at sea, so yes, they're dangerous.
> 
> Who can play this week?


Please sympathize with me.  Tbh, the only reason I'm not going crazy is because the highway nearby kinda sounds like the white noise the waves create (not at all similar, but it's almost the same frequency?).  I desire to be close to real water sources that allow recreation and sitting on beaches!

Great lakes don't have white sharks.  They're not dangerous.  

As for playing...I don't know if I can play for a while?  I'm trying to keep up with a normal schedule and that now involves me going to bed by 10pm (aka: the killing hour).


----------



## Orchid PE

Swimming in brackish sucks. Down in FL, on the more freshwater side you have alligators and all types of venomous snakes, and other the more saltwater side you have sharks and rays.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

I've swam with sharks and rays plenty of times. I leave them alone, they leave me alone. I haven't surfed in a decade. I'm not worried about getting bit.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

RBHeadge PE said:


> Who can play this week?


I can try.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Who can play this week?


I'm in to play this week


----------



## NikR_PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Who can play this week?


I can.


----------



## chart94 PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> I'm ambivalent. OT1H, the rest of the forum is correct that the great lakes are physically large bodies of water where you can't see land on the other side and present a variety of nautical hazards - and they have a recreational culture associated with them. OTOH, I still fundamentally agree with @JayKay PE that they don't count. But for me, they don't count because I make a distinction between fresh, brackish, and salt water bodies. I find the latter more desirable and sympathize with her desire to be closer to them.
> 
> The great lakes get rogue waves and have a lot of unexplained losses at sea, so yes, they're dangerous.
> 
> Who can play this week?


I can.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

NikR_PE said:


> I can.


Same. But I do not wish to play.


----------



## User1

busy but in


----------



## MadamPirate PE

I’m in!


----------



## DLD PE

I'm in!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

That makes seven plus me. We probably need another 1-2 players depending on if a non-player is willing to mod.


----------



## Roarbark

JayKay PE said:


> Ahhhh, I forgot about DST!  That might explain why my Sunday was all weird/my sleep from Sunday to Monday was total shit (according to my fitbit).  Actually hate that all my clocks auto-update so I don't have the 'aha!'-moment when I wake up.  Oh well.  I'll be grumpy the rest of the day.  Might even get coffee!


DST? What's that? All you strange-os with your wibbly wobbly timey wimey.
(Disclaimer, I don't even watch that show.)

I think I'm out at least one more week. Had to stay at work uber late a few days ago, so I'd like to prevent that from happening again.


----------



## JayKay PE

Roarbark said:


> DST? What's that? All you strange-os with your wibbly wobbly timey wimey.
> (Disclaimer, I don't even watch that show.)
> 
> I think I'm out at least one more week. Had to stay at work uber late a few days ago, so I'd like to prevent that from happening again.


Daylight Savings Time.  A Cursed throwback in American history when children used to be the main source of manual labor and thus farms had to have as much daylight as possible, thus, 'springing' forward the clocks an hour during the Spring and 'falling' back the clocks in the Fall.  Pretty much all it does in modern American society is make people wonder why their home commute is still bright and why their car clock doesn't match their phone.


----------



## Orchid PE

I'd prefer to stay in this time. I like getting to work when it's dark, and then having 4+ hours of daylight when I get home.


----------



## SaltySteve PE

i'M IN


----------



## RBHeadge PE

I've got eight so far:

@SaltySteve   @MEtoEE   @MadamPirate PE   @tj_PE   @chart94   @NikR_PE   @ChebyshevII PE   @jean15paul_PE

That's probably enough for a simple game.

I'm now 90% working Covid-19 so it's probably best if I stick to modding this round. Do we have any other interested players?

@vhab49_PE   @txjennah PE   @blybrook PE   @ChaosMuppetPE   @leggo PE   @Will.I.Am PE  anyone else?

I'll send out the PMs and start message around 2PM eastern today, with a first vote later tonight.


----------



## txjennah PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> I've got eight so far:
> 
> @SaltySteve   @MEtoEE   @MadamPirate PE   @tj_PE   @chart94   @NikR_PE   @ChebyshevII PE   @jean15paul_PE
> 
> That's probably enough for a simple game.
> 
> I'm now 90% working Covid-19 so it's probably best if I stick to modding this round. Do we have any other interested players?
> 
> @vhab49_PE   @txjennah PE   @blybrook PE   @ChaosMuppetPE   @leggo PE   @Will.I.Am PE  anyone else?
> 
> I'll send out the PMs and start message around 2PM eastern today, with a first vote later tonight.


I'm out for this week, thanks for asking though.


----------



## blybrook PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> I've got eight so far:
> 
> @SaltySteve   @MEtoEE   @MadamPirate PE   @tj_PE   @chart94   @NikR_PE   @ChebyshevII PE   @jean15paul_PE
> 
> That's probably enough for a simple game.
> 
> I'm now 90% working Covid-19 so it's probably best if I stick to modding this round. Do we have any other interested players?
> 
> @vhab49_PE   @txjennah PE   @blybrook PE   @ChaosMuppetPE   @leggo PE   @Will.I.Am PE  anyone else?
> 
> I'll send out the PMs and start message around 2PM eastern today, with a first vote later tonight.


I'm also out this week.


----------



## SaltySteve PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> I'm now 90% working Covid-19


Working Covid-19?!?! Did I miss something?


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> I've got eight so far:
> 
> @SaltySteve   @MEtoEE   @MadamPirate PE   @tj_PE   @chart94   @NikR_PE   @ChebyshevII PE   @jean15paul_PE
> 
> That's probably enough for a simple game.
> 
> I'm now 90% working Covid-19 so it's probably best if I stick to modding this round. Do we have any other interested players?
> 
> @vhab49_PE   @txjennah PE   @blybrook PE   @ChaosMuppetPE   @leggo PE   @Will.I.Am PE  anyone else?
> 
> I'll send out the PMs and start message around 2PM eastern today, with a first vote later tonight.


Will hasnt been in for 2 months, probably time we stop tagging him.

I can play. GOTR starts soon but a quick turnaround project got shelved so life is less hectic.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

SaltySteve said:


> Working Covid-19?!?! Did I miss something?


I'm not sick. My work responsibilities have shifted from [Stuff I won't discuss here] to preparation and response to Covid-19.


----------



## SaltySteve PE

I was secretly hoping there was a Covid-19 game starting up on the forum.....

Glad you're an actual super hero and working to save the actual world though. Some one has got to do it.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

There are townsfolk (townies), and Mafia members. Townsfolk are going to try to eliminate the Mafia with extreme prejudice before the Mafia eliminates them. The game ends when either all of the Mafia is eliminated (town wins), or there are fewer townsfolk than Mafia members (Mafia wins). The game ends when either all of the Mafia is eliminated (town wins), or there are fewer townsfolk than Mafia members (Mafia wins).

The Mafia members are going to privately tell me who they would like to eliminate during the night. I will reveal to everyone what happened the next morning. Night eliminated players will not have their role revealed.

In addition to regular townsfolk and members of the Mafia, there is a Doctor, and a Cop. The Doctor can choose someone to “save” during the night; if they choose the same person the Mafia chose, then that player will escape being eliminated that night.  The Cop can “investigate” players during the day. The Doctor and Cop are on the same side as the town.

During the day, everybody (Townsfolk and Mafia) will publicly vote for a person to sacrifice; I will eliminate the person with the most votes at the end of the day and reveal what their role was.

The Mafia members know who each other are, but no one knows anyone else’s role except me. I have sent more specific instructions to the members of the Mafia, the Doctor, and the Cop. If you did not receive a PM from me, then you are a regular townsfolk.

You may use this thread to vote and post about the game. Anyone (playing or not playing, eliminated or not) can use this thread to speculate, discuss, accuse, or otherwise participate in the game; just please make sure to follow regular EB forum guidelines.

To vote on a person to eliminate, mention me ( @RBHeadge PE )  in a post on this thread and tell me specifically that 1) you are voting and 2) the username of the person you are voting to eliminate. Please submit your votes before *9:00 pm Eastern Time* each day; I will count votes after that time as being for the next day.

Your vote only counts if you are playing and not yet eliminated. If there is a tie for most votes, I will pick one of the voted users at random; or have a best 2/3 rock paper scissors match. If there are no votes, I will pick a person at random (i.e. role will not matter) to eliminate; suffice it to say it’s in both groups’ best interest to vote for at least one person.

The first vote will take place tonight on *Tuesday (Mar 10)*.

For reference, the players in this round are:

@SaltySteve   @MEtoEE   @MadamPirate PE   @tj_PE   @chart94   @NikR_PE   @ChebyshevII PE   @jean15paul_PE  @LyceeFruit PE


----------



## User1

@SaltySteve are you mafia?


----------



## User1

@jean15paul_PE are you mafia?


----------



## User1

@MEtoEE are you mafia?


----------



## DLD PE

tj_PE said:


> @MEtoEE are you mafia?


No.  Are you.


----------



## User1

MEtoEE said:


> No.  Are you.


Nope!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

It’ll be nice to get back into things with a game of Mafia. 
 

being home kinda sucks


----------



## User1

@MadamPirate PE are you mafia?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

MadamPirate PE said:


> It’ll be nice to get back into things with a game of Mafia.
> 
> 
> being home kinda sucks


Are you snowed in? Or self-quarantined?


----------



## MadamPirate PE

tj_PE said:


> @MadamPirate PE are you mafia?


I am not, finally!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Are you snowed in? Or self-quarantined?


I had abdominal surgery - still not allowed to drive myself, staples come out tomorrow.


----------



## NikR_PE

MadamPirate PE said:


> I had abdominal surgery - still not allowed to drive myself, staples come out tomorrow.


Wish you a quick recovery.


----------



## DLD PE

MadamPirate PE said:


> I had abdominal surgery - still not allowed to drive myself, staples come out tomorrow.


Hope you're feeling ok!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

MadamPirate PE said:


> I had abdominal surgery - still not allowed to drive myself, staples come out tomorrow.


get well soon!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

MEtoEE said:


> Hope you're feeling ok!


Better today - working from home is nice at least. Finally feeling like I can do more than just stare at my report I’m working on.



NikR_PE said:


> Wish you a quick recovery.


Thanks!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> get well soon!


Thanks, Fish Guy!


----------



## SaltySteve PE

tj_PE said:


> @SaltySteve are you mafia?


No! Not this time.

I've never understood this? How are you gleaning any insight as to if someone is mafia by asking point blank like this ^^


----------



## User1

SaltySteve said:


> No! Not this time.
> 
> I've never understood this? How are you gleaning any insight as to if someone is mafia by asking point blank like this ^^


It's just what I do. It's what I've always done since day one. Why are you questioning me questioning you? Suspicious!


----------



## DLD PE

SaltySteve said:


> No! Not this time.
> 
> I've never understood this? How are you gleaning any insight as to if someone is mafia by asking point blank like this ^^


She's always done this.  If you respond with much more than "No" she'll suspect you and so will others lol.


----------



## Roarbark

MEtoEE said:


> She's always done this.  If you respond with much more than "No" she'll suspect you and so will others lol.


TJ: "Are you Mafia?" 
B: "See it all started back when i was born in the swamps of Louisiana..."


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Yay, we got a game going!



RBHeadge PE said:


> I'm not sick. My work responsibilities have shifted from [Stuff I won't discuss here] to preparation and response to Covid-19.


Hm, so we know you're doing nuclear stuff, @RBHeadge PE! More and more I'm thinking it's not a power plant. Nuclear sub? nuclear weapons? None of that would require a Covid-19 response. Maybe it is a power plant. But a classified one? Maybe you're a spy. SUSPICIOUS



tj_PE said:


> @jean15paul_PE are you mafia?


Not this time. Are you mafia @tj_PE?



Roarbark said:


> TJ: "Are you Mafia?"
> B: "See it all started back when i was born in the swamps of Louisiana..."


Is someone else here from Louisiana?


----------



## User1

jean15paul_PE said:


> Yay, we got a game going!
> 
> Hm, so we know you're doing nuclear stuff, @RBHeadge PE! More and more I'm thinking it's not a power plant. Nuclear sub? nuclear weapons? None of that would require a Covid-19 response. Maybe it is a power plant. But a classified one? Maybe you're a spy. SUSPICIOUS
> 
> Not this time. Are you mafia @tj_PE?
> 
> Is someone else here from Louisiana?


I am still not mafia!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

@ChebyshevII PE you mafia?


----------



## User1

y so many crickets

who gon vote

(cue @ChebyshevII PE)


----------



## RBHeadge PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> Hm, so we know you're doing nuclear stuff, @RBHeadge PE! More and more I'm thinking it's not a power plant. Nuclear sub? nuclear weapons? None of that would require a Covid-19 response. Maybe it is a power plant. But a classified one? Maybe you're a spy. SUSPICIOUS


Everyone, irrespective of application, is going to have to plan for Covid-19 or the various societal and supply chain impacts: workforce planning, security, COOP,  supply chain management, information sharing, logistics, transportation, etc. 

I'm pretty sure I've mentioned it before, but I don't have anything to do with commercial power. A pretty large chunk of us Nukees don't. I've never even been to a commercial nuclear power plant. It made studying for the Nuclear PE a real bitch.


----------



## User1

since nobody is voting imma vote til i change my mind

@RBHeadge PE I vote for @LyceeFruit PE UNO


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

MadamPirate PE said:


> @ChebyshevII PE you mafia?


Nope!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

tj_PE said:


> y so many crickets
> 
> who gon vote
> 
> (cue @ChebyshevII PE)


Are you mafia?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Current Vote

@LyceeFruit PE 1 (tj)


----------



## RBHeadge PE

TIME!

The 'town' voted for @LyceeFruit PE. She was a regular townie.

The remaining players are:

@SaltySteve   @MEtoEE   @MadamPirate PE   @tj_PE   @chart94   @NikR_PE   @ChebyshevII PE   @jean15paul_PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Poor @LyceeFruit PE!

i blame USDA forms for my lack of vote


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> TIME!
> 
> The 'town' voted for @LyceeFruit PE. She was a regular townie.
> 
> The remaining players are:
> 
> @SaltySteve   @MEtoEE   @MadamPirate PE   @tj_PE   @chart94   @NikR_PE   @ChebyshevII PE   @jean15paul_PE


Dang, I should have voted for someone before I left work.   sorry @LyceeFruit PE


----------



## User1

Dammit! I went for drinks and forgot to come back


----------



## User1

I'm sorry @LyceeFruit PE


----------



## DLD PE

tj_PE said:


> Dammit! I went for drinks and forgot to come back


Classic mafia excuse.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Couldn't even defend myself since I was flying back from Cleveland!


----------



## JayKay PE

*JK watching from the sidelines*


----------



## SaltySteve PE

I left work intending to study and get back on here for the vote....then porch beers happened and I didn't go to sleep until 11. Spring is almost here!!!!

That said I'm going to cast a random vote just to make sure I'm on the tally in case I get caught up again. @RBHeadge PE I vote for @NikR_PE.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Last night the mafia selected @MEtoEE

The remaining players are:

@SaltySteve   @MadamPirate PE   @tj_PE   @chart94   @NikR_PE   @ChebyshevII PE   @jean15paul_PE


----------



## RBHeadge PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> Couldn't even defend myself since I was flying back from Cleveland!


I'm sorry that you missed the vote, and that you had to go to Cleveland.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> I'm sorry that you missed the vote, and that you had to go to Cleveland.


Yeah same.

But the site walk down was great. The district &amp; region reps who showed up were great and added to our scope. And it gave me something janky to chase down and fix


----------



## User1

MEtoEE said:


> Classic mafia excuse.


Or a human!


----------



## User1

It's on my insta don't challenge me!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

LyceeFruit PE said:


> Couldn't even defend myself since I was flying back from Cleveland!


Any @Will.I.Am PE sightings?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Also @RBHeadge PE I vote @chart94


----------



## DLD PE

tj_PE said:


> It's on my insta don't challenge me!


I'm ded now so it don't matter lol.

Have a drink on me!


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Any @Will.I.Am PE sightings?


Nope!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

I really thought he was going to stick around. Maybe he'll be back just before the next administration or next suck period.


----------



## SaltySteve PE

tj_PE said:


> Or a human!
> 
> View attachment 16706


Mmmmm looks good. Whatcha drinking?

I just bought some Luxardo Maraschino Cherries.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

@RBHeadge PE I'll vote for @tj_PE .
....to avenge @LyceeFruit PE ?  :dunno:


----------



## chart94 PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Also @RBHeadge PE I vote @chart94


Why me?! Cheby i thought we were friends.... I am not mafia!!


----------



## JayKay PE

*watching intensifies at this turn of events*


----------



## User1

jean15paul_PE said:


> @RBHeadge PE I'll vote for @tj_PE .
> ....to avenge @LyceeFruit PE ?  :dunno:


@RBHeadge PE I vote for @jean15paul_PE for now


----------



## User1

SaltySteve said:


> Mmmmm looks good. Whatcha drinking?
> 
> I just bought some Luxardo Maraschino Cherries.


Barrel Select Masterson's Rye Old Fashioned. it's ma fave.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

chart94 said:


> Why me?! Cheby i thought we were friends.... I am not mafia!!


We are friends! And this is a game!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

tj_PE said:


> Or a human!
> 
> View attachment 16706


Aww yis.


----------



## NikR_PE

@RBHeadge PE I vote for @MadamPirate PE


----------



## chart94 PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> We are friends! And this is a game!


A game in which i am an innocent townie farmer just trying to plow 80 acres at a time and bring home cabbage to the chittlens


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Current vote:






@NikR_PE 1 (salty)

@chart94 1 (cheb)

@tj_PE 1 (jean)

@jean15paul_PE 1 (tj)

@MadamPirate PE 1 (nikr)


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

tj_PE said:


> @RBHeadge PE I vote for @jean15paul_PE for now


SUSPICIOUS
_*squinty eyes*_


----------



## User1

jean15paul_PE said:


> SUSPICIOUS
> _*squinty eyes*_


you are not @JayKay PE so your squinty eyes do not phase me

i am not mafia! don't vote for me!


----------



## chart94 PE

@RBHeadge PE I VOTE FOR @ChebyshevII PE


----------



## JayKay PE

chart94 said:


> A game in which i am an innocent townie farmer just trying to *plow *80 acres at a time and bring home cabbage to the chittlens


*snickers*


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

chart94 said:


> @RBHeadge PE I VOTE FOR @ChebyshevII PE


That’s fair.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Current vote:






@NikR_PE 1 (salty)

@chart94 1 (cheb)

@tj_PE 1 (jean)

@jean15paul_PE 1 (tj)

@MadamPirate PE 1 (nikr)

@ChebyshevII PE 1 (chart)


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Current vote:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @NikR_PE 1 (salty)
> 
> @chart94 1 (cheb)
> 
> @tj_PE 1 (jean)
> 
> @jean15paul_PE 1 (tj)
> 
> @MadamPirate PE 1 (nikr)
> 
> @ChebyshevII PE 1 (chart)


Get that D6 ready? LOL


----------



## RBHeadge PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> Get that D6 ready? LOL


I'm half expecting madampirate to vote for saltysteve just to complete the circular firing squad.

I also fully expect a bunch of changed votes as we get closer to the deadline.


----------



## SaltySteve PE

Well...this has escalated since I last checked in. At least it's going to be interesting.


----------



## ChaosMuppetPE

I am the mafia!


----------



## User1

@mafia can you confirm @ChaosMuppetPE 's claim?


----------



## MadamPirate PE

NikR_PE said:


> @RBHeadge PE I vote for @MadamPirate PE
> 
> View attachment 16710


Aw man!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> I'm half expecting madampirate to vote for saltysteve just to complete the circular firing squad.
> 
> I also fully expect a bunch of changed votes as we get closer to the deadline.


For the s&amp;gs, @RBHeadge PE I vote for @SaltySteve


----------



## MadamPirate PE

And sorry I’ve been missing, I had my final postop appt. my staples are out and I get to go back to work on Monday!


----------



## User1

MadamPirate PE said:


> And sorry I’ve been missing, I had my final postop appt. my staples are out and I get to go back to work on Monday!


glad you're doing well!


----------



## SaltySteve PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> I'm half expecting madampirate to vote for saltysteve just to complete the circular firing squad.
> 
> I also fully expect a bunch of changed votes as we get closer to the deadline.


Better break out the dice cause it's going to be a complete rando shootout.


----------



## User1

SaltySteve said:


> Better break out the dice cause it's going to be a complete rando shootout.


like everyone is gonna keep their votes and not try to save themselves? not likely


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Current vote:

Seven way tie!


----------



## JayKay PE

*JK gets taken out by a stray shot*


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

I'm waiting to see who flinches first.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

IDK why, but somehow this is better than neglecting to vote on the first day.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

@RBHeadge PE i vote for @MEtoEE


----------



## NikR_PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> IDK why, but somehow this is better than neglecting to vote on the first day.


I agree.



tj_PE said:


> like everyone is gonna keep their votes and not try to save themselves? not likely


I am waiting for the cop to guide us.


----------



## User1

but neither of you voted yesterday


----------



## NikR_PE

tj_PE said:


> but neither of you voted yesterday


Actually you are the only one who voted yesterday


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

tj_PE said:


> but neither of you voted yesterday


I was in airports yesterday. Returning from CLE -____- via ORD -_____-


----------



## User1

NikR_PE said:


> Actually you are the only one who voted yesterday


I am aware of that. and disappointed by it. and very sad that i killed a townie    but noone was DOING ANYTHING YESTERDAY


----------



## User1

LyceeFruit PE said:


> I was in airports yesterday. Returning from CLE -____- via ORD -_____-


i was referring to the two that said this round robin is better than not voting on the first day


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

tj_PE said:


> i was referring to the two that said this round robin is better than not voting on the first day


oh my b lol


----------



## NikR_PE

tj_PE said:


> I am aware of that. and disappointed by it. and very sad that i killed a townie    but noone was DOING ANYTHING YESTERDAY


I too am disappointed in you


----------



## DLD PE

Wow i just checked in.  Everyone just going to vote for each other? Lol


----------



## RBHeadge PE

I mean, i figure at somepoint someone will blink...


----------



## DLD PE

If I were alive, I'd vote for @tj_PE.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> I mean, i figure at somepoint someone will blink...


Does blinking make you suspicious?


----------



## DLD PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> Does blinking make you suspicious?


No.  Just typing.


----------



## User1

MEtoEE said:


> If I were alive, I'd vote for @tj_PE.


why?


----------



## DLD PE

tj_PE said:


> why?


You never apologized for killing a townie.


----------



## User1

MEtoEE said:


> You never apologized for killing a townie.


i did..


----------



## User1

tj_PE said:


> I'm sorry @LyceeFruit PE


@MEtoEE see above.


----------



## User1

not sure why you like to be suspicious of me so often, but i'm a townie. promise.


----------



## DLD PE

tj_PE said:


> @MEtoEE see above.


Ok


----------



## User1

@RBHeadge PE i change my vote to @MadamPirate PE


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Current vote:

@NikR_PE 1 (salty)

@chart94 1 (cheb)

@tj_PE 1 (jean)

@MadamPirate PE 2 (nikr,tj)

@ChebyshevII PE 1 (chart)

@SaltySteve 1 (madam)


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Time!

The town assembled and immediately began pointing fingers (read: semi-automatic weapons) at each other. Everyone was accusing someone, and everyone was being accused. Eventually someone's argument stuck and one person lowered their weapon from one person and changed it to another.

The town voted for @MadamPirate PE. She was the doctor.

The remaining players are:

@SaltySteve   @tj_PE   @chart94   @NikR_PE   @ChebyshevII PE   @jean15paul_PE


----------



## User1

Dammit!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

tj_PE said:


> Dammit!


DAMMIT TJ

AND DAMMIT USDA


----------



## User1

MadamPirate PE said:


> DAMMIT TJ
> 
> AND DAMMIT USDA


I'm sorryyyyyy ughhhhhhhhh


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> TIME!
> 
> The 'town' voted for @LyceeFruit PE. She was a regular townie.
> 
> The remaining players are:
> 
> @SaltySteve   @MEtoEE   @MadamPirate PE   @tj_PE   @chart94   @NikR_PE   @ChebyshevII PE   @jean15paul_PE


   Uggghhh


----------



## RBHeadge PE

There are six remaining players, three mafia and three townies. With the doctor out of the game the mafia is guaranteed to win overnight.

The mafia ( @chart94 @NikR_PE @jean15paul_PE ) won this round.


----------



## DLD PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Time!
> 
> The town assembled and immediately began pointing fingers (read: semi-automatic weapons) at each other. Everyone was accusing someone, and everyone was being accused. Eventually someone's argument stuck and one person lowered their weapon from one person and changed it to another.
> 
> The town voted for @MadamPirate PE. She was the doctor.
> 
> The remaining players are:
> 
> @SaltySteve   @tj_PE   @chart94   @NikR_PE   @ChebyshevII PE   @jean15paul_PE


We're all gonna die!

Coronavirus gonna get us.


----------



## DLD PE

Dang when's the last time mafia won on the second day?


----------



## User1

Efffffff


----------



## DLD PE

Hey mafia, I'd say congrats, but dang you had the whole town on your side lol.


----------



## DLD PE

tj_PE said:


> Efffffff


Yeah talk about getting effed in the a**.  This was like a real pandemic.


----------



## User1

MEtoEE said:


> Hey mafia, I'd say congrats, but dang you had the whole town on your side lol.


Right? I thought with 8 ppl there would be 2maf


----------



## RBHeadge PE

MEtoEE said:


> Dang when's the last time mafia won on the second day?


Yeah, I messed up. I wanted to make it a little bit harder, but I did the math wrong and assumed there would be enough around for a third vote. This one's my fault.


----------



## User1

Also had this in my clipboard @RBHeadge PEi change my vote to @NikR_PE


----------



## User1

My theory was they were mp and nik and he'd change his vote away to save mp and I'd kill him


----------



## User1

Ps I was the cop and failed you all


----------



## DLD PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Yeah, I messed up. I wanted to make it a little bit harder, but I did the math wrong and assumed there would be enough around for a third vote. This one's my fault.


The final play is under review!  lol

Rock paper scissors playoff for the win! lol

RB are you from Colorado?  The mafia got 5 downs with 13 men on the field.


----------



## DLD PE

tj_PE said:


> Ps I was the cop and failed you all


I need to teach you how to be a cop.  lol j/k  You had some bad luck on your side with townies voting for townies.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

MEtoEE said:


> RB are you from Colorado?  The mafia got 5 downs with 13 men on the field.


No, but I went to Georgia Tech. So I get the reference.

also, Rudy was offsides.


----------



## User1

My first two investigations were both special people tho. That at least shows I have some good intuition or something


----------



## User1

Also pretty much Noone but mafia did anything the whole time so don't blame me entirely!


----------



## User1

Everybody can't all have the same sit the first vote out "strategy" cause then it's just like let's roll the dice when roles are given lolll


----------



## User1

CAN YOU TELL THIS GAME STRESSES ME OUT


----------



## DLD PE

tj_PE said:


> CAN YOU TELL THIS GAME STRESSES ME OUT


No.  What gave that away?


----------



## NikR_PE

From the voting pattern,  TJ aas also mafia. She just doesn't know it.


----------



## User1

NikR_PE said:


> From the voting pattern,  TJ aas also mafia. She just doesn't know it.


i felt it in my heart that you were bad

but i wanted in my heart for you to be the doc.


----------



## NikR_PE

tj_PE said:


> i felt it in my heart that you were bad
> 
> but i wanted in my heart for you to be the doc.


----------



## Orchid PE

tj_PE said:


> Ps I was the cop and failed you all


Look at you getting all the special roles now!


----------



## JayKay PE

*JK doing the morning thread read*


----------



## SaltySteve PE

Just chiming in to point out that I rando called out @NikR_PE as mafia and was right.

That's like winning the lottery for me.


----------



## NikR_PE

Chattaneer PE said:


> Look at you getting all the special roles now!


I am still waiting


----------



## RBHeadge PE

NikR_PE said:


> I am still waiting


You've never had a special role or been mafia?


----------



## NikR_PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> You've never had a special role or been mafia?


Special role


----------



## ChaosMuppetPE

@RBHeadge PE I vote for @NikR_PE


----------



## NikR_PE

ChaosMuppetPE said:


> @RBHeadge PE I vote for @NikR_PE


# @NikR_PE 2020


----------



## JayKay PE

NikR_PE said:


> # @NikR_PE 2020


----------



## Roarbark

NikR_PE said:


> # @NikR_PE 2020


Frankly, there are worse options. Glad you're running.


----------



## DLD PE

Are we suspending future games until further notice because of the coronavirus?

If not....I'm in .


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

MEtoEE said:


> Are we suspending future games until further notice because of the coronavirus?
> 
> If not....I'm in .


I think we’ll need the game if we’re going to survive the incoming mandatory house arrest.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

I'm in for another game. I volunteer to not mod.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Roarbark said:


> Frankly, there are worse options.


Perfect tag line.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I can play, and I’ll mod if no one else wants to.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Triple


----------



## DLD PE

Townies vs bio-terrorists.  Townies get no cop, but 2 doctors.


----------



## Roarbark

Is it done already? Who won?

I can probably mod or halfheartedly play.


----------



## NikR_PE

Roarbark said:


> Frankly, there are worse options. Glad you're running.


In light of announcing my candidacy,  I have changed my pic.


----------



## SaltySteve PE

I'm in!


----------



## NikR_PE

I am in. Can also mod but with non timely results.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

I'm in. I don't mind modding since the bar has been lowered from all the previous excellent writing.


----------



## NikR_PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> I'm in. I don't mind modding since the bar has been lowered from all the previous excellent writing.


Is that a jab at our very own fish guy @RBHeadge PE


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

NikR_PE said:


> Is that a jab at our very own fish guy @RBHeadge PE


No. not a jab at anyone. Just the last few mods haven't done a lot of deep story telling.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

I think I won again!


----------



## DLD PE

I have more free time now lol.


----------



## SaltySteve PE

Soooo.... Just got an email from NCEES. The April test has been canceled.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

SaltySteve said:


> Soooo.... Just got an email from NCEES. The April test has been canceled.


Only pencil and paper tests. CBT tests are still on.


----------



## DLD PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> Only pencil and paper tests. CBT tests are still on.


Maybe because they ran out of toilet paper.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

I'm in for the next round.

As of right now, I'm supposed to be back in the office on Monday after being out for three weeks. I guess we will see...


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Ok, so far its...

@MEtoEE @RBHeadge PE @Roarbark @jean15paul_PE @NikR_PE @MadamPirate PE @SaltySteve

Ideally would like to see at least 3 more players.

(Also I'm not opposed to someone else modding if they want, I just wanted to get a headcount)


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> Only pencil and paper tests. CBT tests are still on.


Power is still p&amp;p which is what theyre taking (Salty &amp; Me2)


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

@ChebyshevII PE i vote for @MEtoEE


----------



## DLD PE

@ChebyshevII PE I'd vote but @LyceeFruit PE left me with a broken heart


----------



## MadamPirate PE

@LyceeFruit PE I found another crime show where someone died by woodchipper! (Lucifer, season 3 episode 13)


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Who's modding this week?


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Who's modding this week?


@ChebyshevII PE


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

RBHeadge PE said:


> Who's modding this week?






LyceeFruit PE said:


> @ChebyshevII PE


Yep, I’ll do it.



ChebyshevII PE said:


> Ok, so far its...
> 
> @MEtoEE @RBHeadge PE @Roarbark @jean15paul_PE @NikR_PE @MadamPirate PE @SaltySteve
> 
> Ideally would like to see at least 3 more players.
> 
> (Also I'm not opposed to someone else modding if they want, I just wanted to get a headcount)


Looking for at least 3 more players.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Yep, I’ll do it.
> 
> Looking for at least 3 more players.


me


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

LyceeFruit PE said:


> me


Make that 2!


----------



## JayKay PE

I don't really have time to play this week, but I'll be a body to up the numbers, @ChebyshevII PE


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Uno mas, por favor.

If I can get another player by Noon PDT today, I'll start the round.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Uno mas, por favor.
> 
> If I can get another player by Noon PDT today, I'll start the round.


@squaretaper LIT AF PE @ChaosMuppetPE @Audi driver, P.E. @blybrook PE ??


----------



## User1

even tho i wasn't tagged I'll play


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

tj_PE said:


> even tho i wasn't tagged I'll play


Yay!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Ok, we have 10. I'ma still wait until noon in case anyone else wants to join.

@RBHeadge PE would you mind sending me the templates as you have them?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

TRIPLE


----------



## User1

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Yay!


pls not maf thanks


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

tj_PE said:


> pls not maf thanks


I'll pass the word on to the randomizer.


----------



## blybrook PE

I have to sit out again this week. Thanks for the invite though.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

I’m WFH again this week, per my boss’ request, so hopefully I’ll be around more.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

LyceeFruit PE said:


> @squaretaper LIT AF PE @ChaosMuppetPE @Audi driver, P.E. @blybrook PE ??


Fine.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> @RBHeadge PE would you mind sending me the templates as you have them?


done


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Uno mas, por favor.
> 
> If I can get another player by Noon PDT today, I'll start the round.


Square is in! PE exam is cancelled so...bye bye books!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

There are townsfolk (townies), and Mafia members. Townsfolk are going to try to eliminate the Mafia with extreme prejudice before the Mafia eliminates them. The game ends when either all of the Mafia is eliminated (town wins), or there are fewer townsfolk than Mafia members (Mafia wins). The game ends when either all of the Mafia is eliminated (town wins), or there are fewer townsfolk than Mafia members (Mafia wins).

The Mafia members are going to privately tell me who they would like to eliminate during the night. I will reveal to everyone what happened the next morning. Night eliminated players will not have their role revealed.

In addition to regular townsfolk and members of the Mafia, there is a Doctor, and a Cop. The Doctor can choose someone to “save” during the night; if they choose the same person the Mafia chose, then that player will escape being eliminated that night.  The Cop can “investigate” players during the day. The Doctor and Cop are on the same side as the town.

During the day, everybody (Townsfolk and Mafia) will publicly vote for a person to sacrifice; I will eliminate the person with the most votes at the end of the day and reveal what their role was.

The Mafia members know who each other are, but no one knows anyone else’s role except me. I have sent more specific instructions to the members of the Mafia, the Doctor, and the Cop. If you did not receive a PM from me, then you are a regular townsfolk.

You may use this thread to vote and post about the game. Anyone (playing or not playing, eliminated or not) can use this thread to speculate, discuss, accuse, or otherwise participate in the game; just please make sure to follow regular EB forum guidelines.

To vote on a person to eliminate, mention me ( @ChebyshevII PE )  in a post on this thread and tell me specifically that 1) you are voting and 2) the username of the person you are voting to eliminate. Please submit your votes before *6:00 pm Pacific Time* each day; I will count votes after that time as being for the next day.

Your vote only counts if you are playing and not yet eliminated. If there is a tie for most votes, I will pick one of the voted users at random; or have a best 2/3 rock paper scissors match. If there are no votes, I will pick a person at random (i.e. role will not matter) to eliminate; suffice it to say it’s in both groups’ best interest to vote for at least one person.

The first vote will take place tonight on *Monday (Mar 16)*.

For reference, the players in this round are:

@MEtoEE

@RBHeadge PE

@Roarbark

@jean15paul_PE

@NikR_PE

@MadamPirate PE

@SaltySteve

@LyceeFruit PE

@JayKay PE

@tj_PE

@Audi driver, P.E.

@squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

I'm trying to remember why I agreed to do this. Nothing is coming to me.


----------



## JayKay PE

Audi driver said:


> I'm trying to remember why I agreed to do this. Nothing is coming to me.


Hallucinatory day terror?


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

I'm diving in early....

@ChebyshevII PE, I vote for @Audi driver, P.E. because he doesn't really want to be here so I'll put him out of his misery.
(Also, he probably won't retaliate by voting for me. LOL)


----------



## User1

Audi driver said:


> I'm trying to remember why I agreed to do this. Nothing is coming to me.


bc you are proving that you don't hate me


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

@ChebyshevII PE I vote for @JayKay PE for dodging my FitBit inquiry.


----------



## JayKay PE

tj_PE said:


> bc you are proving that you don't hate me


fix'd for @Audi driver, P.E.

@ChebyshevII PE, I vote for @squaretaper LIT AF PE because they didn't give me enough time to respond!  I WAS TOO BUSY FIGURING OUT WHAT I'M DOING WITH MY PARENTS GALAVANTING AROUND NY WILLY-NILLY.


----------



## User1

@squaretaper LIT AF PE are you mafia?


----------



## User1

@JayKay PE are you mafia?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

tj_PE said:


> @squaretaper LIT AF PE are you mafia?


Yes, I am maf.


----------



## JayKay PE

tj_PE said:


> @JayKay PE are you mafia?


I am not.  But a simple townie.  Pining for an ocean breeze.

@tj_PE, are you mafia?


----------



## User1

JayKay PE said:


> I am not.  But a simple townie.  Pining for an ocean breeze.
> 
> @tj_PE, are you mafia?


I am not mafia. the randomizer granted my request!


----------



## User1

@jean15paul_PE are you mafia?


----------



## User1

@RBHeadge PE are you mafia?


----------



## User1

JayKay PE said:


> fix'd for @Audi driver, P.E.


see? I'm not crazy. at least for that.


----------



## NikR_PE

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> Yes, I am maf.


aha. a confession. With nothing else to go on. @ChebyshevII PE i vote for @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

jean15paul_PE said:


> I'm diving in early....
> 
> @ChebyshevII PE, I vote for @Audi driver, P.E. because he doesn't really want to be here so I'll put him out of his misery.
> (Also, he probably won't retaliate by voting for me. LOL)


Everyone wants me to play, so they have someone to eliminate round 1.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

JayKay PE said:


> I am not.  But a simple townie.  Pining for an ocean breeze.
> 
> @tj_PE, are you mafia?


I can bottle ocean breeze?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

NikR_PE said:


> aha. a confession. With nothing else to go on. @ChebyshevII PE i vote for @squaretaper LIT AF PE


More like kamikaze townie. Towniekaze?


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

tj_PE said:


> @jean15paul_PE are you mafia?


Nope, regular townie this time. I like having a special role.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

@LyceeFruit PE are you mafia?


----------



## Roarbark

Ah, forgot about this! 'Working' from home, as I'm paranoid about being an asymptomatic transmitter. Happy Monday everyone.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

3pm update:

1x @Audi driver, P.E. (jean)

2x @squaretaper LIT AF PE (Nikr, JayKay)

1x @JayKay PE (square)


----------



## NikR_PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> I like having a special role.


Thats weird. @ChebyshevII PE i change my vote to @jean15paul_PE


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

1x @Audi driver, P.E. (jean)

1x @squaretaper LIT AF PE (JayKay)

1x @JayKay PE (square)

1x @jean15paul_PE (Nikr)


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

NikR_PE said:


> Thats weird. @ChebyshevII PE i change my vote to @jean15paul_PE



That's not weird at all. I've always consistently said that I like being mafia or having a special role.

Changing your vote for no good reason... SUSPICIOUS!


----------



## DLD PE

@ChebyshevII PE I vote for @squaretaper LIT AF PE since he's admitting to being mafia.


----------



## DLD PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> That's not weird at all. I've always consistently said that I like being mafia or having a special role.
> 
> Changing your vote for no good reason... SUSPICIOUS!


Well, to be fair, you always ask me if I'm mafia but this time you didn't so that's kind of suspicious.    However, @squaretaper LIT AF PE has already admitted to being mafia so he gets my vote.


----------



## User1

@MEtoEE are you mafia? 

it is me who asks.


----------



## DLD PE

tj_PE said:


> @MEtoEE are you mafia?
> 
> it is me who asks.


Oh dang sorry! Lol

No I'm not.  Thanks for asking!    Sorry @jean15paul_PE didnt mean to confuse.


----------



## User1

@Roarbark are you mafia?


----------



## User1

@NikR_PE are you mafia?


----------



## User1

@MadamPirate PE are you mafia?


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

It looks to me like squaretaper is trying to subtly steal my move of voting for myself by claiming to be maf. This is a dubious move and a distraction, IMO.

I'm going the retaliatory route and voting for Jeans dude, @ChebyshevII PE


----------



## NikR_PE

tj_PE said:


> @NikR_PE are you mafia?


No


----------



## User1

Okay so it's nothing personal. @ChebyshevII PE i'm gonna vote for @MEtoEE because that's the only person my gut is leaning towards right now. don't even know why.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

MadamPirate PE said:


> @LyceeFruit PE are you mafia?


Negative


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

@ChebyshevII PE i vote for @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

T-1 Hour

3x @squaretaper LIT AF PE (MEtoEE, lycee, jaykay)

2x @jean15paul_PE (nikr, audi)

1x @Audi driver, P.E. (jean)

1x @MEtoEE (tj)

1x @JayKay PE (square)


----------



## MadamPirate PE

tj_PE said:


> @MadamPirate PE are you mafia?


I’m not, I’m just a regular townie this time!


----------



## Roarbark

tj_PE said:


> @Roarbark are you mafia?


Nay good Madam.

Dang, lots of votes on day 1. 
And apparently responding "Yes I'm maf" to TJ gets you lynched, who'd have thunk.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Time!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

@squaretaper LIT AF PE was lynched by the town.



Spoiler



He was a regular townsfolk.



The final vote was:

3x @squaretaper LIT AF PE (MEtoEE, lycee, jaykay)

2x @jean15paul_PE (nikr, audi)

1x @Audi driver, P.E. (jean)

1x @MEtoEE (tj)

1x @JayKay PE (square)


----------



## Roarbark

@squaretaper LIT AF PE what do you have to say for yourself?


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Ugh. Dangit @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## DLD PE

Sorry @squaretaper LIT AF PE!  But you said you were mafia!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Roarbark said:


> @squaretaper LIT AF PE what do you have to say for yourself?


Plebes took the bait, that's what.

I think we all learned something here.

Also:


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> Plebes took the bait, that's what.
> 
> I think we all learned something here.
> 
> Also:


----------



## JayKay PE

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> Plebes took the bait, that's what.
> 
> I think we all learned something here.
> 
> Also:


Uh.  I voted for you in retaliation, as opposed to thinking you are mafia.

So I guess I win?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

@Audi driver, P.E. was targeted by the mafia during the night.

...but he was saved by the doctor.


----------



## DLD PE

Way to go Doc!


----------



## JayKay PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> @Audi driver, P.E. was targeted by the mafia during the night.
> 
> ...but he was saved by the doctor.


Whaaaaaaaaaaat?  @Audi driver, P.E. made it through a full day of play?  They're going to be pissed!


----------



## SaltySteve PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> @MEtoEE
> 
> @RBHeadge PE
> 
> @Roarbark
> 
> @jean15paul_PE
> 
> @NikR_PE
> 
> @MadamPirate PE
> 
> @SaltySteve
> 
> @LyceeFruit PE
> 
> @JayKay PE
> 
> @tj_PE
> 
> @Audi driver, P.E.
> 
> SQUARETAPER


^^Remaining players^^

@ChebyshevII PE I'd like to go ahead and cast a vote before I get caught up and forget again. Please log my vote for @Roarbark until further notice.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

SaltySteve said:


> ^^Remaining players^^


Thanks. I was just about to post that, but I left my spreadsheet on my work computer.


----------



## NikR_PE

@ChebyshevII PE I vote for @LyceeFruit PE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE




----------



## JayKay PE

@ChebyshevII PE, I vote for @SaltySteve, because they voted for roar-roar.


----------



## User1

@ChebyshevII PE I vote for @MEtoEE still for now


----------



## DLD PE

@ChebyshevII PE I vote for @RBHeadge PE


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

JayKay PE said:


> @ChebyshevII PE, I vote for @SaltySteve, because they voted for roar-roar.


Do you and Roar have an alliance?


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

MEtoEE said:


> @ChebyshevII PE I vote for @RBHeadge PE


No retaliatory vote. Interesting.


----------



## JayKay PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> Do you and Roar have an alliance?


Nope!  I just like roar's icon.  Makes me happy.

Plus they live in Hawaii.  Got to keep a good relationship in case I visit and want to know where the good restaurants are.  

Priorities.


----------



## SaltySteve PE

JayKay PE said:


> Nope!  I just like roar's icon.  Makes me happy.
> 
> Plus they live in Hawaii.  Got to keep a good relationship in case I visit and want to know where the good restaurants are.
> 
> Priorities.


I'm visiting Hawaii in April!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

SaltySteve said:


> I'm visiting Hawaii in April!


Hahahahahahahaha good luck with that.


----------



## JayKay PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Hahahahahahahaha good luck with that.


@SaltySteve has very strong arms.  They will make the trek.


----------



## Roarbark

SaltySteve said:


> I'm visiting Hawaii in April!


. We 100% have more than 10 cases. Last I heard, confirmed cases include a tour guide and a medical professional, and 12 people who were here on vacation were later confirmed cases after returning home to other states/countries. 

Please do visit, but maybe gauge "the situation" as it develops, and reconsider travelling right now.

*Edit*: check in later if you want a firsthand update, but most tourist stuff is closing up shop as well.


----------



## Roarbark

JayKay PE said:


> @SaltySteve has very strong arms.  They will make the trek.


And the salt water will purify him as he goes  Luckily no nozzle sharing involved.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

ChebyshevII PE said:


> @Audi driver, P.E. was targeted by the mafia during the night.
> 
> ...but he was saved by the doctor.


And now the handwringing begins. Do they try to off me again hoping the doc won't save me a second time?  Do they move to a new victim?

But of course the most shocking thing is that someone out there really wanted me to play this game. I don't know whether to feel honored or disgusted.


----------



## JayKay PE

Audi driver said:


> And now the handwringing begins. Do they try to off me again hoping the doc won't save me a second time?  Do they move to a new victim?
> 
> But of course the most shocking thing is that someone out there really wanted me to play this game. I don't know whether to feel honored or disgusted.


Disgusted.  With a side of frustrated confused dad sigh.

*edited as per reaction*


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Afternoon update:

1x @RBHeadge PE (MEtoEE)

1x @LyceeFruit PE (NikR)

1x @Roarbark (saltysteve)

1x @SaltySteve (jaykay)

1x @MEtoEE (tj)


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

@ChebyshevII PE I vote for @SaltySteve. might as well give them extra time to swim to HI.


----------



## Roarbark

Working from home/isolating myself, and there's a thunderstorm/flood watch on. Pouring outside.... Onto my hung up laundry now that I think of it. .


----------



## SaltySteve PE

Roarbark said:


> . We 100% have more than 10 cases. Last I heard, confirmed cases include a tour guide and a medical professional, and 12 people who were here on vacation were later confirmed cases after returning home to other states/countries.
> 
> Please do visit, but maybe gauge "the situation" as it develops, and reconsider travelling right now.
> 
> *Edit*: check in later if you want a firsthand update, but most tourist stuff is closing up shop as well.


I'm just wishful hoping at this point.... It was supposed to be a trip to unwind after taking the PE exam a second time. Now everything is heading straight down the drain. We'll see how things go.



LyceeFruit PE said:


> @ChebyshevII PE I vote for @SaltySteve. might as well give them extra time to swim to HI.


@ChebyshevII PE I'd like to change my vote to @LyceeFruit PE in retaliation. I'll probably be MIA until the morning I've got to go pick up supplies for my elderly mother so she doesn't get the Boomer Doomer Disease. Totally opposite of what any self respecting mafia member would be doing.


----------



## User1

@ChebyshevII PE i change my vote to @RBHeadge PE


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

3:30 update:

2x @RBHeadge PE (MEtoEE, tj)

2x  @LyceeFruit PE (saltysteve, nikr)

2x @SaltySteve (Lycee, JayKay)


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

@ChebyshevII PE I vote for Arbysdude


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

T-20 minutes.

3x @RBHeadge PE (metoee, tj, audi)

2x @LyceeFruit PE (nik, salty)

2x @SaltySteve (lycee, jaykay)


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

RB isn't even going to try to save himself. Suspish.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

@ChebyshevII PE i vote for @SaltySteve

Ps, now was a shitty time to lose internet and cable


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Time.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

@SaltySteve and @RBHeadge PE, please send me 10 rounds of Rock Paper Scissors via pm. If I don’t hear from you in about 15 minutes I’ll flip a coin instead.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

@SaltySteve didn’t respond, so I went with the coin flip.

Best 2/3, @SaltySteve came up twice.

@SaltySteve was lynched by the town.



Spoiler



He was a regular townie.



At the bell, the final vote was:

3x @RBHeadge PE (metoee, tj, audi)

2x @LyceeFruit PE (nik, salty)

3x @SaltySteve (lycee, jaykay, rb)


----------



## mafia

Good.


----------



## SaltySteve PE

Yall suck at this.


----------



## JayKay PE

Why is nobody killing me?  This is ruining my morning thread perusal if I have to actually pay attention to this thread!


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

SaltySteve said:


> Yall suck at this.


well maybe if you had played in RPS, you'd still be alive


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> well maybe if you had played in RPS, you'd still be alive


They were buying supplies for elderly personage!


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

vhab49_PE said:


> They were buying supplies for elderly personage!


I think they were getting their floaties ready for their swim to HI!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> I think they were getting their floaties ready for their swim to HI!


That too.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

@tj_PE was killed by the mafia during the night.

The remaining players are:

@MEtoEE

@RBHeadge PE

@Roarbark

@jean15paul_PE

@NikR_PE

@MadamPirate PE

@LyceeFruit PE

@JayKay PE

@Audi driver, P.E.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Sorry for the late update this morning.

We've officially been given the WFH directive. I've already been doing it, but somehow having it be more official is...surreal.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

triple


----------



## User1

SUSPICIOUS

or is the maf trying to make it look suspicious by calculatedly killing me? 

either way, RUDE.


----------



## NikR_PE

Jaykay and lycee were the common voters for the 2 townies lynched. Based on this, @ChebyshevII PE i would again like to vote for @LyceeFruit PE


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NikR_PE said:


> Jaykay and lycee were the common voters for the 2 townies lynched. Based on this i would again like to vote for @LyceeFruit PE


I take it this is an actual vote?


----------



## NikR_PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> I take it this is an actual vote?


Yes, will edit post


----------



## JayKay PE

NikR_PE said:


> Jaykay and lycee were the common voters for the 2 townies lynched. Based on this i would again like to vote for @LyceeFruit PE


WHAT THE HEY.  PLEASE KILL ME SO I CAN STOP PAYING ATTENTION.  To sweeten the pot:

@ChebyshevII PE, I vote for @NikR_PE in retaliation (and because they beat me in fitbit all the time...)


----------



## NikR_PE

JayKay PE said:


> in retaliation


In retaliation to voting for your mafia compadre ??


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

@ChebyshevII PE i vote for @MadamPirate PE until further notice.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SaltySteve said:


> Yall suck at this.


*waves in ghost*


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

JayKay PE said:


> Why is nobody killing me?  This is ruining my morning thread perusal if I have to actually pay attention to this thread!


I tried to.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

T-t-t-triple post!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> @ChebyshevII PE i vote for @MadamPirate PE until further notice.


What did I do? I’m a regular townie, for real! (I also was buried in work and missed the vote last night)


----------



## MadamPirate PE

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> T-t-t-triple post!


Triple ghost post for you, fine sir!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Trrrrriple for me!


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

MadamPirate PE said:


> What did I do? I’m a regular townie, for real! (I also was buried in work and missed the vote last night)


SUSPISH


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

@ChebyshevII PE I vote JuicyFruit until I have better intel.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> SUSPISH


YOU’RE NOT TJ! SUSPISH!


----------



## JayKay PE

MadamPirate PE said:


> YOU’RE NOT TJ! SUSPISH!


*squintiest of eyes*


----------



## MadamPirate PE

@ChebyshevII PE I vote for @LyceeFruit PE because I'm a townie and she's suspish!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Noon(ish) update:

3x @LyceeFruit PE (nikr, madam, audi)

1x @MadamPirate PE (lycee)

1x @NikR_PE (jaykay)


----------



## JayKay PE

So, obviously, nik, madam, and audi are evil and mafia.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

JayKay PE said:


> So, obviously, nik, madam, and audi are evil and mafia.


well @Audi driver, P.E. can't be maf.

Since on night 1, the maf tried to kill them &amp; the doc saved them.

and it was def too early for the maf to sacrifice one of their own.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

I am not mafia this time, I swears!


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

LyceeFruit PE said:


> well @Audi driver, P.E. can't be maf.
> 
> Since on night 1, the maf tried to kill them &amp; the doc saved them.
> 
> and it was def too early for the maf to sacrifice one of their own.


I am not maf as should be obvs by now.


----------



## JayKay PE

Audi driver said:


> I am not maf as should be obvs by now.


Hey.  Hey, hey, hey, don't actually try and participate!  Where's that, 'just kill me' attitude?!


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

JayKay PE said:


> Hey.  Hey, hey, hey, don't actually try and participate!  Where's that, 'just kill me' attitude?!


maybe they;ve turned over a new leaf since the doc saved them


----------



## JayKay PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> maybe they;ve turned over a new leaf since the doc saved them


This isn't the 700 Club. foh


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

JayKay PE said:


> This isn't the 700 Club. foh


i might be too young for your reference


----------



## JayKay PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> i might be too young for your reference


Or your parents might have loved you enough to actually get cable... *cries tears in lower-middle class*


----------



## NikR_PE

JayKay PE said:


> lower-middle class


Did you join the mafia to afford cable?


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

JayKay PE said:


> Or your parents might have loved you enough to actually get cable... *cries tears in lower-middle class*


my grandparents did spoil me


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

JayKay PE said:


> Hey.  Hey, hey, hey, don't actually try and participate!  Where's that, 'just kill me' attitude?!


Someone saved my life. I owe them that much.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

LyceeFruit PE said:


> i might be too young for your reference


Well she's not Pat Robertson, so it works out ok.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

I really thought working from home would give me more free time. Participate on EB more, maybe get in some day gaming, relax, etc. WRONG!!! With the same amount of work, plus more distractions, and struggles with my setup (transferring files, VPN issues, etc), I've had WAY less time to do anything good. I missed a whole day of EBing yesterday.

And of course my wife and I had an argument involving work from home expectations after I told her "no I'm working" when she asked for something. (My fault; I didn't answer with the appropriate tone.)

Anyway, I think I'm all caught up. @ChebyshevII PE I guess I'm voting for @LyceeFruit PE


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Y'all are making a big mistake, im not maf I swear


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

3:15pm Update:

4x @LyceeFruit PE (nikr, madam, audi, jean)

1x @MadamPirate PE (lycee)

1x @NikR_PE (jaykay)


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

@ChebyshevII PE I am switching my vote to @Roarbark until I have other intel.  I may switch again. We will see.


----------



## User1

i feel like theres 2 people that i see as suspicious that people just aren't targeting :dunno:


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

tj_PE said:


> i feel like theres 2 people that i see as suspicious that people just aren't targeting :dunno:


Roar, Nik, and Madam are the only active players that haven't gotten any votes prior to this round.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Ok @ChebyshevII PE, I went back and looked at some voting history and I am changing my vote to Arbysdude. That's my final answer this round (I think).


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Current Vote:

3x @LyceeFruit PE (jean, nik, madam)

1x @MadamPirate PE (lycee)

1x @NikR_PE (jaykay)

1x @RBHeadge PE (audi)


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

We should have a SPAM thread for the cancelled April 2020 exam! And/or maybe a COVID-19 SPAM thread? SPAM until the CDC says it's over? @leggo PE

Also:


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

T-t-t-triple ghost!


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


>


That is the ghost of Christmas past agreeing with my vote.


----------



## DLD PE

@ChebyshevII PE I vote for @LyceeFruit PE


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Not maf guys!!


----------



## User1




----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Townies will vote with me.  Or at least they should.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

@ChebyshevII PE can you just kill me now and put me.out of my misery


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> I really thought working from home would give me more free time. Participate on EB more, maybe get in some day gaming, relax, etc. WRONG!!! With the same amount of work, plus more distractions, and struggles with my setup (transferring files, VPN issues, etc), I've had WAY less time to do anything good. I missed a whole day of EBing yesterday.
> 
> And of course my wife and I had an argument involving work from home expectations after I told her "no I'm working" when she asked for something. (My fault; I didn't answer with the appropriate tone.)
> 
> Anyway, I think I'm all caught up. @ChebyshevII PE I guess I'm voting for @LyceeFruit PE


I have been (surprisingly) moderately productive; ITopened up more vpn (I don't even know how it works) and I have had way less lag than usual worknig remotely.  The kids -  pre-teen and teen, only need to talk to me when I'm on a conference call, so that has been pretty good.  Next week will be interesting - the husband will be joining me in our home office.  Might need to wear headphones to drown him out.


----------



## Roarbark

vhab49_PE said:


> ITopened up more vpn (I don't even know how it works).


What? Can you have your IT open mine up more too?


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Roarbark said:


> What? Can you have your IT open mine up more too?


If only.  But then you would use all my VPN juice, and that would suck.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Which reminds me, I have a project that has a vendor that hired some engineers, and they are in HI.  Made me think of you.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

T-5 minutes.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Time.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

The town lynched @LyceeFruit PE.



Spoiler



She was the doctor. Congratulations, you will now all die from COVID-19. (j/k, the game is still going on)


At the bell, the final vote was:

4x @LyceeFruit PE (metoee, jean, nik, madam)

1x @MadamPirate PE (lycee)

1x @NikR_PE (jaykay)

1x @RBHeadge PE (audi)


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Told you guys


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Well, I am dead now. Nice knowing ya. It's fine though because I don't want to play anymore. No one is going to listen to the only townie identified in round one of this game??  Oh well.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

LyceeFruit PE said:


> Told you guys


Sorry, I tried.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Vote tallies thus far


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Audi driver said:


> Well, I am dead now. Nice knowing ya. It's fine though because I don't want to play anymore. No one is going to listen to the only townie identified in round one of this game??  Oh well.


Well i also tried pointing that out


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Sorry @LyceeFruit PE. This round isn't going well


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Is there even a townie voting block going? I don't see any evidence that confirmed townies are voting together.


----------



## JayKay PE

Can I please be killed over night? I’d like to be able to go to bed earlier...


----------



## MadamPirate PE

DAMMIT


----------



## MadamPirate PE

I’m sorry, @LyceeFruit PE! I don’t know why this round is harder than others.


----------



## JayKay PE

Because nobody is messaging me, JK, a legit townie who is trying to help but also busy screening people entering the facility.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

JayKay PE said:


> but also busy screening people entering the facility.


Do they seriously have you doing screening at the hospital?!


----------



## JayKay PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Do they seriously have you doing screening at the hospital?!


At the entrances that are open (only three), every person entering (personnel or veteran/patient) is being screened via questioning.  This is being covered by multiple non-healthcare departments/shifts since we can't pull the nurses or doctors from their shifts actually caring for patients.  If someone answers yes to the questions (do you have a cough/fever/feel sick, within the last 14 days have you traveled out of state, and/or have you been in contact without someone, including healthcare workers, who is confirmed to have the Cornavirus disease), they are then walked to the high consequence infection clinic.  We also have volunteer pools for the 'non-tour' hours, since this is a 24-hour hospital facility.

So.  Yes.  I am doing screening.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Are they at least giving you PPI or letting you stay behind a barrier?


----------



## chart94 PE

Are you guys playing this week?


----------



## JayKay PE

There is no PPE besides nitrile gloves.

We're prob going towards temperature screening in the next day or two/next week.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

chart94 said:


> Are you guys playing this week?


yes


----------



## chart94 PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> yes


I feel left out now... hurt guys hurt. Ill be in the woodchipper


----------



## DLD PE

MadamPirate PE said:


> I’m sorry, @LyceeFruit PE! I don’t know why this round is harder than others.


Ugh I'm sorry too @LyceeFruit PE!  It's like @SaltySteve said, we suck at this.  No one has PM'd me either.  We need to unite!


----------



## JayKay PE

chart94 said:


> I feel left out now... hurt guys hurt. Ill be in the woodchipper


Dude.  I keep waiting to be killed and I keep surviving.

*accidentally leans on woodchipper, is sprayed with a fine mist of blood and cartilage*


----------



## DLD PE

chart94 said:


> I feel left out now... hurt guys hurt. Ill be in the woodchipper


It's just been a crazy week.  I'm sure we all have our stories dealing with everything going on.  I've been busy with the new job but so far all is well!  I hope all of you are too!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

@Audi driver, P.E. was killed by the mafia during the night.



Spoiler



He was found with 1 bullet wound to the chest, and 5 to the head.



The remaining players are:

@MEtoEE

@RBHeadge PE

@Roarbark

@jean15paul_PE

@NikR_PE

@MadamPirate PE

@JayKay PE


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

chart94 said:


> I feel left out now... hurt guys hurt. Ill be in the woodchipper


Sorry dude  we'll get you in on the next one!


----------



## JayKay PE

HOW.  AM I.  STILL.  ALIVE.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

if y'all hadn't lynched me yesterday, @Audi driver, P.E. would still be here


----------



## RBHeadge PE

JayKay PE said:


> HOW.  AM I.  STILL.  ALIVE.


you haven't pulled a @squaretaper LIT AF PE and claimed/admitted to be @mafia yet.


----------



## NikR_PE

I feel like audi was onto something.  Based on that @ChebyshevII PE i vote for @RBHeadge PE


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

chart94 said:


> Are you guys playing this week?


No.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

ChebyshevII PE said:


> @Audi driver, P.E. was killed by the mafia during the night.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> He was found with 1 bullet wound to the chest, and 5 to the head.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The remaining players are:
> 
> @MEtoEE
> 
> @RBHeadge PE
> 
> @Roarbark
> 
> @jean15paul_PE
> 
> @NikR_PE
> 
> @MadamPirate PE
> 
> @JayKay PE


Let my death be not in vain... or not.


----------



## SaltySteve PE

Mafia is too good this round. That leads me to think @RBHeadge PE is mafia.


----------



## SaltySteve PE

Plot twist. There is no mafia and @ChebyshevII PE is reporting just Covid-19 deaths each morning.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

SaltySteve said:


> Plot twist. There is no mafia and @ChebyshevII PE is reporting just Covid-19 deaths each morning.


That would be hard to do since 1) I don't know anyone here personally (yet), and 2) The people who die keep posting.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> That would be hard to do since 1) I don't know anyone here personally (yet), and 2) The people who die keep posting.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

ChebyshevII PE said:


> That would be hard to do since 1) I don't know anyone here personally (yet), and 2) The people who die keep posting.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

tj_PE said:


>


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


>


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


>


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


>


More like


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> More like


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

There's a lot of doo doo, that's for sure.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

MA-FI-A DO DOO DO DOO DO DO


----------



## NikR_PE

Audi driver said:


> There's a lot of doo doo, that's for sure.


good I stocked up on tp.


----------



## JayKay PE

SaltySteve said:


> Plot twist. There is no mafia and @ChebyshevII PE is reporting just Covid-19 deaths each morning.


----------



## SaltySteve PE

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> LyceeFruit PE said:
Click to expand...


----------



## JayKay PE

SaltySteve said:


> squaretaper LIT AF PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LyceeFruit PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...



*running from mafia*


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Noonish Update:

1x @RBHeadge PE (nik)


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Noonish Update:
> 
> 1x @RBHeadge PE (nik)


Apparently the mafia killed off all the actively playing participants. Of course, the townies didn't help much in that regard.  Some folks sure have been quiet and that strategy seems to be paying off.


----------



## DLD PE

Audi driver said:


> Apparently the mafia killed off all the actively playing participants. Of course, the townies didn't help much in that regard.  Some folks sure have been quiet and that strategy seems to be paying off.


I agree.  @ChebyshevII PE I vote for @Roarbark.  He's been way too quiet this round.


----------



## Roarbark

@chart94 Can take my place if he wants, since I've done literally nothing this game so far. Been too engrossed by reading coronavirus news, developing hypochondriac symptoms, and failing to work from home. 

@MEtoEE Fair enough, but despite my silence I'm not mafia.



SaltySteve said:


> Plot twist. There is no mafia and @ChebyshevII PE is reporting just Covid-19 deaths each morning.


Shouldn't overnight deaths be growing exponentially then?


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

@ChebyshevII PE I'm also going to vote for @RBHeadge PE.

His gameplay is different this round. He would have normally coordinated a townie voting block. *suspicious*


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Roarbark said:


> Been too engrossed by reading coronavirus news, developing hypochondriac symptoms, and failing to work from home.


Yeah...I may look (and maybe act) relaxed, but TBH, I'm actually a little nervous. Things just keep getting worse by the day.


----------



## Roarbark

jean15paul_PE said:


> @ChebyshevII PE I'm also going to vote for @RBHeadge PE.
> 
> His gameplay is different this round. He would have normally coordinated a townie voting block. *suspicious*


Maybe he's coordinating a Coronavirus block instead. 

@MEtoEE has pulled me out of my 24/7 news reverie (thank you). @ChebyshevII PE I vote for @SaltySteve for now. Unless @JayKay PE REAAALLY wants to sleep earlier.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

JayKay PE said:


> SaltySteve said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> squaretaper LIT AF PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LyceeFruit PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

You can run, but you can't hide.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Roarbark said:


> @ChebyshevII PE I vote for @SaltySteve for now.


That's...fine, but your vote won't count, since he's already sleeping with the fish's.


----------



## Roarbark

I'm so confused, did I just miss an entire day? I didn't notice when TJ and Salty died. What day is it?
Day 1 Square, Night 1 Audi Target (Saved)
The Day Roarbark was asleep (Steve/TJ)
Day 2 3 Lycee, Night 2 3 Audi Target (Killed)

Okay. I just put pieces together... 
Uhhh, K. @ChebyshevII PE I vote for @RBHeadge PE


----------



## Roarbark

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Yeah...I may look (and maybe act) relaxed, but TBH, I'm actually a little nervous. Things just keep getting worse by the day.


Same here, Carlos. 
Interestingly (worringly), Italy's daily new case # is still rising, even with the quarantine/lockdown measures they've put in place. South Korea and China have both managed to get a handle on things, with a mix of draconian quarantine, and highly organized/well deployed testing programs... Neither of which I see coming to US too soon, fortunately/unfortunately. Also very interesting how it's being (probably successfully) turned into a propaganda/political system point scoring/soft power development opportunity for China.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

3pm update:

3x @RBHeadge PE (roar, jean, nik)

1x @Roarbark (metoee)


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Roarbark said:


> Same here, Carlos.
> Interestingly (worringly), Italy's daily new case # is still rising, even with the quarantine/lockdown measures they've put in place. South Korea and China have both managed to get a handle on things, with a mix of draconian quarantine, and highly organized/well deployed testing programs... Neither of which I see coming to US too soon, fortunately/unfortunately. Also very interesting how it's being (probably successfully) turned into a propaganda/political system point scoring/soft power development opportunity for China.
> 
> View attachment 16867


Well keep in mind that it takes 2 weeks for a person who got infected to start showing symptoms, plus the time that it takes to get a test done and get the results back. So you can't see the effect of any countermeasures (quarantines, etc) for 2 to 3 weeks.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

SaltySteve said:


> Mafia is too good this round. That leads me to think @RBHeadge PE is mafia.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

T-1 Hour:



ChebyshevII PE said:


> 3x @RBHeadge PE (roar, jean, nik)
> 
> 1x @Roarbark (metoee)


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Good game all!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Time


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

The town lynched @RBHeadge PE.



Spoiler



He was a member of the Mafia.


At the bell, the final vote was:

3x @RBHeadge PE (roar, jean, nik)

1x @Roarbark (metoee)


----------



## RBHeadge PE

FWIW, I never claimed to be a townie or used any kind of deception. And our nightkill decisions were never personal, but instead based on who was thought to be a special character and/or a known townie.


----------



## User1

RBHeadge PE said:


> FWIW, I never claimed to be a townie or used any kind of deception. And our nightkill decisions were never personal, but instead based on who was thought to be a special character and/or a known townie.


we still love you!


----------



## Roarbark

RBHeadge PE said:


> FWIW, I never claimed to be a townie or used any kind of deception. And our nightkill decisions were never personal, but instead based on who was thought to be a special character and/or a known townie.


Give up the rest of your mafia friends, and I'll consider forgiving you.


----------



## JayKay PE

*is wondering if I'm still alive or not*


----------



## SaltySteve PE

Roarbark said:


> Maybe he's coordinating a Coronavirus block instead.
> 
> @MEtoEE has pulled me out of my 24/7 news reverie (thank you). @ChebyshevII PE I vote for @SaltySteve for now. Unless @JayKay PE REAAALLY wants to sleep earlier.


bruh....


----------



## NikR_PE

@ChebyshevII PE who ded?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Sorry for the slow updates, all.

@NikR_PE was killed by the mafia during the night.

The remaining players are:

@MEtoEE

@Roarbark

@jean15paul_PE

@MadamPirate PE

@JayKay PE


----------



## NikR_PE

JayKay PE said:


> So, obviously, nik, madam, and audi are evil and mafia.






JayKay PE said:


> Hey.  Hey, hey, hey, don't actually try and participate!  Where's that, 'just kill me' attitude?!




Also,


----------



## RBHeadge PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> @NikR_PE was killed by the mafia during the night.


 You could say that he's spending a lot of time with the three-eyed fishes 

*rimshot* I'll be here all week, try the veal, and don't forget to tip your waitress


----------



## RBHeadge PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> *rimshot* I'll be here all week, try the veal, and don't forget to tip your waitress


Ahh simpler and better times when restaurants, and clubs, and public gatherings were still open. It's amazing how much things change in _checks calendar_ ...four days.


----------



## RBHeadge PE




----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NVM


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

RBHeadge PE said:


> You could say that he's spending a lot of time with the three-eyed fishes
> 
> *rimshot* I'll be here all week, try the veal, and don't forget to tip your waitress


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

triple


----------



## JayKay PE

...HOW AM I STILL ALIVE?


----------



## NikR_PE

JayKay PE said:


> ...HOW AM I STILL ALIVE?


Because you are mafia.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> You could say that he's spending a lot of time with the three-eyed fishes
> 
> *rimshot* I'll be here all week, try the veal, and don't forget to tip your waitress PERSON WHO CARRIED TAKE OUT TO YOUR CAR


fify


----------



## RBHeadge PE

does this mean that drive-in movie theaters are coming back?


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> does this mean that drive-in movie theaters are coming back?


They've been a thing in New England... I went to one in high school/college a few times. And theres 2 within 45min of my house now.


----------



## JayKay PE

NikR_PE said:


> Because you are mafia.


I am not mafia, but you are also still alive (I think, was not paying attention?), which obviously means you are mafia!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

1:00pm Update:

No one has voted.

@MEtoEE @Roarbark @jean15paul_PE @MadamPirate PE @JayKay PE


----------



## Roarbark

NikR_PE said:


> @ChebyshevII PE who ded?





ChebyshevII PE said:


> @NikR_PE was killed by the mafia during the night.


Ask not for whom the bell tolls, NikR!



JayKay PE said:


> I am not mafia, but you are also still alive (I think, was not paying attention?), which obviously means you are mafia!


See above, he ded.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Too quiet, also someone must vote.

@ChebyshevII PE I vote for @Roarbark. 

I suspect that he piled onto the RBHeadge vote at the end to appear innocent.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Some hallway chatter about working from home. Still going in to the office for the time being.


----------



## User1

Clever, pretending you don't know who got killed in the night....


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Also:


----------



## Roarbark

@ChebyshevII PE I vote for  @MadamPirate PE


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

3pm update:

1x @Roarbark (jean)

1x @MadamPirate PE (roar)


----------



## RBHeadge PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> They've been a thing in New England... I went to one in high school/college a few times. And theres 2 within 45min of my house now.


I'm surprised there are that many in NE. I haven't seen or been to one since Atlanta ca. 2007.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

@ChebyshevII PE I vote for @Roarbark because I'm a townie, dammit!


----------



## Roarbark

MadamPirate PE said:


> @ChebyshevII PE I vote for @Roarbark because I'm a townie, dammit!


So am I though! :l


----------



## User1

wtffffffffffffffffffffffffffffff


----------



## User1




----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Making dinner...at 2 votes for @Roarbark and one for @MadamPirate PE


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> I'm surprised there are that many in NE. I haven't seen or been to one since Atlanta ca. 2007.




I like the one in NH. In HS, it was 20$ per car (up to 6) for 2 movies


----------



## User1

tieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeme


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

The town lynched @Roarbark.



Spoiler



He was a regular townie.


At the bell, the final vote was:

2x @Roarbark (madam, Jean)

1x @MadamPirate PE (roar)


----------



## JayKay PE

Does this mean I auto-die because mafia outnumber me?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

No, the game is still going.

Everyone who is still alive: play the weekend? Or wait until Monday?


----------



## User1

JayKay PE said:


> Does this mean I auto-die because mafia outnumber me?


----------



## MadamPirate PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> The town lynched @Roarbark.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> He was a regular townie.
> 
> 
> At the bell, the final vote was:
> 
> 2x @Roarbark (madam, Jean)
> 
> 1x @MadamPirate PE (roar)


Goddammit.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> No, the game is still going.
> 
> Everyone who is still alive: play the weekend? Or wait until Monday?


I’m happy to play the weekend. 
 

also, the way the numbers game works, there is one Maf member left.

WHO ARE YOU.!


----------



## DLD PE

MadamPirate PE said:


> I’m happy to play the weekend.
> 
> 
> also, the way the numbers game works, there is one Maf member left.
> 
> WHO ARE YOU.!


Well, you non-voted the first 2 rounds and you're the only one who never voted for RBhedge.  

Also how can their only be one mafia left?  I thought we started with 12 players so that makes 3 mafia.


----------



## DLD PE

Sorry townies, especially the ones I voted for.  With all the other stuff going on I must have missed something.

@ChebyshevII PE are there 1 or 2 mafia left?  Anyway I vote for @MadamPirate PE for now based on voting history.


----------



## User1

So fuckin suspishhhh


----------



## User1

MEtoEE said:


> you're the only one who never voted for RBhedge.


U sure about that?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Sorry all, slept in.

@JayKay PE was killed during the night.

remaining:

@MEtoEE

@MadamPirate PE
 

@jean15paul_PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE

MEtoEE said:


> Well, you non-voted the first 2 rounds and you're the only one who never voted for RBhedge.
> 
> Also how can their only be one mafia left?  I thought we started with 12 players so that makes 3 mafia.


Because I know I’m a townie, and if there were 2 maf, the mafia would have won over night. So one of you @jean15paul_PE @MEtoEE is Maf.


----------



## Roarbark




----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

No votes yet.

If everyone votes I’ll announce the results.


----------



## DLD PE

@ChebyshevII PE I vote for @MadamPirate PE


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

T-30 minutes.

1x @MadamPirate PE (metoee)


----------



## MadamPirate PE

I sort of got sucked into Animal Crossing. Last time I checked (5ish hours ago) neither of the gents had posted. Has @jean15paul_PE been online?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

It is past time.

@MadamPirate PE was lynched.



Spoiler



She was a regular townie.



By default, the remaining mafia member (@MEtoEE) is the winner.

@Audi driver, P.E. was the cop this round.

Thanks for playing everyone! I’m sorry for my lackluster modding.


----------



## DLD PE

Good game everyone!


----------



## Roarbark

Grosssss. @MEtoEE damnit, well played.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Anyone wanna try another game this week? (I’d prefer to play this time as not to subject you to my flakey modding)


----------



## DLD PE

I'm in.  No one voted over the weekend, which tells me so many of us are overwhelmed with everything that's going on. I hope all of you and your families are doing ok.  

I'm quite busy myself, but getting on EB once in a while helps take my mind off all the craziness.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

I'll play if we start tomorrow.

I'll even take a stab at modding


----------



## SaltySteve PE

I'm in, per usual.


----------



## JayKay PE

MEtoEE said:


> Good game everyone!


IF ONLY YOU WEREN'T MY FRIEND NOW I WOULD HAVE VOTED FOR YOU.  CURSES.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

I'm in. I could use a distraction.



LyceeFruit PE said:


> I'll even take a stab at modding


Ooohhh, EB Mafia: Mainer Round


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Ok so far far we have:

*Confirmed:*

@LyceeFruit PE: mod

@MEtoEE

@RBHeadge PE

@ChebyshevII PE

@SaltySteve

Who else?

@JayKay PE @vhab49_PE @chart94 @Chattaneer PE @blybrook PE @Audi driver, P.E. @MadamPirate PE @txjennah PE @tj_PE @civilrobot @NikR_PE @Roarbark @squaretaper LIT AF PE @leggo PE


----------



## JayKay PE

I'm down.  I'll try my best to participate but I'm freaking over my sister being activated for response in NYC, so after work hours might be spent doing netflix party with her for us both to calm down.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> Ok so far far we have:
> 
> *Confirmed:*
> 
> @LyceeFruit PE: mod
> 
> @MEtoEE
> 
> @RBHeadge PE
> 
> @ChebyshevII PE
> 
> @SaltySteve
> 
> Who else?
> 
> @JayKay PE @vhab49_PE @chart94 @Chattaneer PE @blybrook PE @Audi driver, P.E. @MadamPirate PE @txjennah PE @tj_PE @civilrobot @NikR_PE @Roarbark @squaretaper LIT AF PE @leggo PE


Sure.


----------



## txjennah PE

Yeah fuck it, I'll play. I have a proposal due in the next week or so, so will not be on here too much.


----------



## chart94 PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> Ok so far far we have:
> 
> *Confirmed:*
> 
> @LyceeFruit PE: mod
> 
> @MEtoEE
> 
> @RBHeadge PE
> 
> @ChebyshevII PE
> 
> @SaltySteve
> 
> Who else?
> 
> @JayKay PE @vhab49_PE @chart94 @Chattaneer PE @blybrook PE @Audi driver, P.E. @MadamPirate PE @txjennah PE @tj_PE @civilrobot @NikR_PE @Roarbark @squaretaper LIT AF PE @leggo PE


Sure ill play


----------



## blybrook PE

I'll give it a go this week. Since I'm wfh, i can likely squeeze in some mafia game time


----------



## NikR_PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> Ok so far far we have:
> 
> *Confirmed:*
> 
> @LyceeFruit PE: mod
> 
> @MEtoEE
> 
> @RBHeadge PE
> 
> @ChebyshevII PE
> 
> @SaltySteve
> 
> Who else?
> 
> @JayKay PE @vhab49_PE @chart94 @Chattaneer PE @blybrook PE @Audi driver, P.E. @MadamPirate PE @txjennah PE @tj_PE @civilrobot @NikR_PE @Roarbark @squaretaper LIT AF PE @leggo PE


In. Thanks for modding.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Ok so far far we have:

*Confirmed:*

@LyceeFruit PE: mod

@MEtoEE

@RBHeadge PE

@ChebyshevII PE

@SaltySteve

@JayKay PE

 @vhab49_PE

 @chart94

@NikR_PE

@blybrook PE

@txjennah PE

Who else?

 @Chattaneer PE @Audi driver, P.E. @MadamPirate PE @tj_PE @civilrobot @Roarbark @squaretaper LIT AF PE @leggo PE


----------



## txjennah PE

@LyceeFruit PE I think you missed my post but I'm in


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

txjennah PE said:


> @LyceeFruit PE I think you missed my post but I'm in


I did thanks - editting above to add you in the confirmed.


----------



## blybrook PE

The mod is just going to chip us all in retaliation for previous rounds.


----------



## DLD PE

I'm going to the Red Cross after lunch to donate blood.  Since I helped kill the town doc recently, I better make sure there's no one around named Lycee.  Maybe I should use an alias.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

They still don't want my blood.


----------



## NikR_PE

MEtoEE said:


> I'm going to the Red Cross after lunch to donate blood.  Since I helped kill the town doc recently, I better make sure there's no one around named Lycee.  Maybe I should use an alias.


Nice.

Its also a free way to get tested for COVID19


----------



## User1

LyceeFruit PE said:


> Ok so far far we have:
> 
> *Confirmed:*
> 
> @LyceeFruit PE: mod
> 
> @MEtoEE
> 
> @RBHeadge PE
> 
> @ChebyshevII PE
> 
> @SaltySteve
> 
> @JayKay PE
> 
> @vhab49_PE
> 
> @chart94
> 
> @NikR_PE
> 
> @blybrook PE
> 
> @txjennah PE
> 
> Who else?
> 
> @Chattaneer PE @Audi driver, P.E. @MadamPirate PE @tj_PE @civilrobot @Roarbark @squaretaper LIT AF PE @leggo PE


I'll play if  @Audi driver, P.E. plays lol


----------



## RBHeadge PE

MEtoEE said:


> I'm going to the Red Cross after lunch to donate blood.  Since I helped kill the town doc recently, I better make sure there's no one around named Lycee.  Maybe I should use an alias.


I give every eight weeks. My next appointment is on Friday assuming we aren't ordered to shelter in place by then.



NikR_PE said:


> Its also a free way to get tested for COVID19


I know this was a joke but they aren't testing donors or their blood for covid-19. They're just asking if you've been to certain areas where it's prevalent or been in contact with those who have or been diagnosed.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> I'll play if we start tomorrow.
> 
> I'll even take a stab at modding


I see what you did there.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

@LyceeFruit PE The Square is in!


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> I see what you did there.


took someone long enough to call that out


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

MEtoEE said:


> I'm going to the Red Cross after lunch to donate blood.  Since I helped kill the town doc recently, I better make sure there's no one around named Lycee.  Maybe I should use an alias.


Well done! I donated last week with Bloodsource Vitalant (this is a clumsy name). Went for the volunteerism, stayed for the Cheetos.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> Ok so far far we have:
> 
> *Confirmed:*
> 
> @LyceeFruit PE: mod
> 
> @MEtoEE
> 
> @RBHeadge PE
> 
> @ChebyshevII PE
> 
> @SaltySteve
> 
> @JayKay PE
> 
> @vhab49_PE
> 
> @chart94
> 
> @NikR_PE
> 
> @blybrook PE


adding  @squaretaper LIT AF PE to confirmed list 



> Who else?
> 
> @Chattaneer PE @Audi driver, P.E. @MadamPirate PE @tj_PE @civilrobot @Roarbark @leggo PE


Adding conditional players:

@tj_PE will play if @Audi driver, P.E. plays


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

I considered donating blood. But I'm hit or miss on being able to (iron levels).

And it fails at social distancing.

I'm torn.


----------



## DLD PE

Anyone heard from @jean15paul_PE?  He was pretty active until the weekend and failed to even vote yesterday.  Hope he's ok.


----------



## DLD PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> I considered donating blood. But I'm hit or miss on being able to (iron levels).
> 
> And it fails at social distancing.
> 
> I'm torn.


You mean "chipped".


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

I will play on the condition that the individual I messaged last time about game play acknowledges they ignored me.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Audi driver said:


> I will play on the condition that the individual I messaged last time about game play acknowledges they ignored me.


Fine, I ignored you.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

vhab49_PE said:


> Fine, I ignored you.


I sent you no messages.  Lots of people ignore me generally and that is warranted. I mean specifically.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Audi driver said:


> I sent you no messages.  Lots of people ignore me generally. I mean specifically.


OK. Carry on then.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Audi driver said:


> I will play on the condition that the individual I messaged last time about game play acknowledges they ignored me.


I'm pretty certain it's not me you're talking about...


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

ChebyshevII PE said:


> I'm pretty certain it's not me you're talking about...


Correct. It's not you. You were one of two that I messaged, and you did not ignore me.


----------



## Roarbark

MEtoEE said:


> Anyone heard from @jean15paul_PE?  He was pretty active until the weekend and failed to even vote yesterday.  Hope he's ok.


No, i sent a message his way before I died last round, which didn't get read. EB profile says last visited 4 hrs ago though. @jean15paul_PE, we're stalking because we care.
*presses play on "Every Breath You Take"* 

Oh, also @LyceeFruit PE I'm in.

I now have Stay and Home/WFH orders straight from the Mayor. Although infrastructure construction work is an "essential activity".


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> Ok so far far we have:
> 
> *Confirmed:*
> 
> @LyceeFruit PE: mod
> 
> @MEtoEE
> 
> @RBHeadge PE
> 
> @ChebyshevII PE
> 
> @SaltySteve
> 
> @JayKay PE
> 
> @vhab49_PE
> 
> @chart94
> 
> @NikR_PE
> 
> @blybrook PE
> 
> @txjennah PE


Added @squaretaper LIT AF PE &amp; @Roarbark



> Who else?
> 
> @Chattaneer PE @Audi driver, P.E. @MadamPirate PE @tj_PE @civilrobot  @leggo PE


Conditional players, have your terms been met?

@tj_PE @Audi driver, P.E.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Can someone send me template?

@JayKay PE @RBHeadge PE ?

*8pm  EST is the deadline to toss your name into the woodchipper.*


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

LyceeFruit PE said:


> Added @squaretaper LIT AF PE &amp; @Roarbark
> 
> Conditional players, have your terms been met?
> 
> @tj_PE @Audi driver, P.E.


Not yet.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

done



LyceeFruit PE said:


> Can someone send me template?
> 
> @JayKay PE @RBHeadge PE ?


----------



## NikR_PE

Roarbark said:


> "Every Breath You Take"


lol

Maybe he is the one who ignored @Audi driver, P.E. and is laying low.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

NikR_PE said:


> lol
> 
> Maybe he is the one who ignored @Audi driver, P.E. and is laying low.


Apparently it was all my own fault. I'm in.


----------



## DLD PE

Audi driver said:


> Apparently it was all my own fault. I'm in.
> 
> View attachment 16917


As long as you didn't answer back....


----------



## blybrook PE

Take me off the active list for this round.  Just got hit with potential kidney stones. Headed to ER as soon as i can stand the drive.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

blybrook PE said:


> Take me off the active list for this round.  Just got hit with potential kidney stones. Headed to ER as soon as i can stand the drive.


Omg. Feel better!


----------



## Roarbark

blybrook PE said:


> Take me off the active list for this round.  Just got hit with potential kidney stones. Headed to ER as soon as i can stand the drive.


Oh gosh, shitty deal, and poor timing . I hope it clears up quick, take care, bly!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

blybrook PE said:


> Take me off the active list for this round.  Just got hit with potential kidney stones. Headed to ER as soon as i can stand the drive.


HFS, sorry to hear that Bly. Get well soon!


----------



## DLD PE

blybrook PE said:


> Take me off the active list for this round.  Just got hit with potential kidney stones. Headed to ER as soon as i can stand the drive.


Dude!  Hope you get better soon.  Never had those but can't imagine the pain.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

MEtoEE said:


> Anyone heard from @jean15paul_PE?  He was pretty active until the weekend and failed to even vote yesterday.  Hope he's ok.






Roarbark said:


> No, i sent a message his way before I died last round, which didn't get read. EB profile says last visited 4 hrs ago though. @jean15paul_PE, we're stalking because we care.
> *presses play on "Every Breath You Take"*
> 
> Oh, also @LyceeFruit PE I'm in.
> 
> I now have Stay and Home/WFH orders straight from the Mayor. Although infrastructure construction work is an "essential activity".


Hey team, sorry, I haven't been online since Friday afternoon. Busy weekend with doing stuff around the house AND working because deadlines. Interesting that profile says I was online. I assume it's because I keep an EB tab open in my phone browser and probably activated it briefly.

1) I'm good. Thanks for checking. 2) I'll play, even though working from home has results in less free time. 

Also sorry for killing you @Roarbark



blybrook PE said:


> Take me off the active list for this round.  Just got hit with potential kidney stones. Headed to ER as soon as i can stand the drive.


Crap. Feel better. Stay safe. Sanitize everything you touch at the hospital.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

blybrook PE said:


> Take me off the active list for this round.  Just got hit with potential kidney stones. Headed to ER as soon as i can stand the drive.


I've had them twice. While horrible and possibly one of the worst pains I've ever experienced I don't know what the ER will be able to do for you.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

blybrook PE said:


> Take me off the active list for this round.  Just got hit with potential kidney stones. Headed to ER as soon as i can stand the drive.


Woof. Feel better Bear Friend


----------



## txjennah PE

blybrook PE said:


> Take me off the active list for this round.  Just got hit with potential kidney stones. Headed to ER as soon as i can stand the drive.


(((((((((( I'm so sorry


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Audi driver said:


> I've had them twice. While horrible and possibly one of the worst pains I've ever experienced I don't know what the ER will be able to do for you.


Best to deal with it under the care of a doctor. Complications are rare, but possible. Also there are ways for doctors to try and break them up if they aren't passing on their own. Disclaimer: I am speaking with no first hand experience and only the knowledge that google and wikipedia have provided me.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

jean15paul_PE said:


> Best to deal with it under the care of a doctor. Complications are rare, but possible. Also there are ways for doctors to try and break them up if they aren't passing on their own. Disclaimer: I am speaking with no first hand experience and only the knowledge that google and wikipedia have provided me.


But the Mafia game HAS a doctor. Now who is it this time around...

Also, isn't it suspicious that Bly's illness befell him *just* before starting the game? I suspect those darned mafiosos are behind this...


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

jean15paul_PE said:


> Best to deal with it under the care of a doctor. Complications are rare, but possible. Also there are ways for doctors to try and break them up if they aren't passing on their own. Disclaimer: I am speaking with no first hand experience and only the knowledge that google and wikipedia have provided me.


Well, I don't disagree, but it's not a medical emergency and does not require an ER visit.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

*Confirmed:*

@LyceeFruit PE: mod

@MEtoEE

@RBHeadge PE

@ChebyshevII PE

@SaltySteve

@JayKay PE

 @vhab49_PE

 @chart94

@NikR_PE

@txjennah PE

@Audi driver, P.E.

 @jean15paul_PE

*Awaiting response:*

 @Chattaneer PE  @MadamPirate PE @tj_PE @civilrobot  @leggo PE 

TJ, yer terms were met!

*Will not be an active player but included anyway:*

 @blybrook PE

*1 hour y'all. Then, roles &amp; messages sent. *


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

LyceeFruit PE said:


> *Confirmed:*
> 
> @LyceeFruit PE: mod
> 
> @MEtoEE
> 
> @RBHeadge PE
> 
> @ChebyshevII PE
> 
> @SaltySteve
> 
> @JayKay PE
> 
> @vhab49_PE
> 
> @chart94
> 
> @NikR_PE
> 
> @txjennah PE
> 
> @Audi driver, P.E.
> 
> @jean15paul_PE
> 
> *Awaiting response:*
> 
> @Chattaneer PE  @MadamPirate PE @tj_PE @civilrobot  @leggo PE
> 
> TJ, yer terms were met!
> 
> *Will not be an active player but included anyway:*
> 
> @blybrook PE
> 
> *1 hour y'all. Then, roles &amp; messages sent. *


I believe @tj_PE said she would play if @Audi driver, P.E. was going to play...which, unless I missed a post, he said he would...


----------



## User1

in


----------



## DLD PE

tj_PE said:


> in


I'm not mafia, in case you ask.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> I believe @tj_PE said she would play if @Audi driver, P.E. was going to play...which, unless I missed a post, he said he would...


I was waiting for them to confirm since Audi is in fact joining us!


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

MEtoEE said:


> I'm not mafia, in case you ask.


you don't know that yet


----------



## Roarbark

I also foolishly said I'd play. Was way below the normal # of hours last week. I'm sure EB Mafia will help me make up hours this week.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Roarbark said:


> I also foolishly said I'd play. Was way below the normal # of hours last week. I'm sure EB Mafia will help me make up hours this week.


So are you out?


----------



## Roarbark

LyceeFruit PE said:


> So are you out?


Nah I'm in


----------



## NikR_PE

blybrook PE said:


> Take me off the active list for this round.  Just got hit with potential kidney stones. Headed to ER as soon as i can stand the drive.


Oof. Hope you feel better soon


----------



## RBHeadge PE

blybrook PE said:


> Take me off the active list for this round.  Just got hit with potential kidney stones. Headed to ER as soon as i can stand the drive.


I know that pain. Fell better soon!


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

There are townsfolk (townies), and Mafia members. Townsfolk are going to try to eliminate the Mafia with extreme prejudice before the Mafia eliminates them. The game ends when either all of the Mafia is eliminated (town wins), or there are fewer townsfolk than Mafia members (Mafia wins). The game ends when either all of the Mafia is eliminated (town wins), or there are fewer townsfolk than Mafia members (Mafia wins).

The Mafia members are going to privately tell me who they would like to eliminate during the night. I will reveal to everyone what happened the next morning. Night eliminated players will not have their role revealed.

In addition to regular townsfolk and members of the Mafia, there is a Doctor, and a Cop. The Doctor can choose someone to “save” during the night; if they choose the same person the Mafia chose, then that player will escape being eliminated that night.  The Cop can “investigate” players during the day. The Doctor and Cop are on the same side as the town.

During the day, everybody (Townsfolk and Mafia) will publicly vote for a person to sacrifice; I will eliminate the person with the most votes at the end of the day and reveal what their role was.

The Mafia members know who each other are, but no one knows anyone else’s role except me. I have sent more specific instructions to the members of the Mafia, the Doctor, and the Cop. If you did not receive a PM from me, then you are a regular townsfolk.

You may use this thread to vote and post about the game. Anyone (playing or not playing, eliminated or not) can use this thread to speculate, discuss, accuse, or otherwise participate in the game; just please make sure to follow regular EB forum guidelines.

To vote on a person to eliminate, mention me ( @LyceeFruit PE  )  in a post on this thread and tell me specifically that 1) you are voting and 2) the username of the person you are voting to eliminate. Please submit your votes before *9:00 pm Eastern Time* each day; I will count votes after that time as being for the next day.

Your vote only counts if you are playing and not yet eliminated. If there is a tie for most votes, I will pick one of the voted users at random; or have a best 2/3 rock paper scissors match. If there are no votes, I will pick a person at random (i.e. role will not matter) to eliminate; suffice it to say it’s in both groups’ best interest to vote for at least one person.

The first vote will take place *TOMORROW NIGHT* on *Tuesday (Mar 24)*.

For reference, the players in this round are:

@MEtoEE

 @RBHeadge PE

 @ChebyshevII PE

 @SaltySteve

 @JayKay PE

 @vhab49_PE

 @chart94

 @NikR_PE

 @txjennah PE

 @Audi driver, P.E.

 @jean15paul_PE

 @tj_PE

*WE RIDE AT DAWN! (kind of)*


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

LyceeFruit PE said:


> I was waiting for them to confirm since Audi is in fact joining us!


Don't act so happy. I will be the first one killed and the game winner again.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Audi driver said:


> Don't act so happy. I will be the first one killed and the game winner again.


That's the spirit!


----------



## JayKay PE

I totes did not get a pm, which means I am obviously not mafia. Or...I forgot to check my EB pms and will be told via a different app that I am evil (Fitbit, insta, or text). 
 

*puts phone on ‘do not disturb’*


----------



## User1

hey @MEtoEE are you mafia?


----------



## User1

@JayKay PE are you mafia?


----------



## User1

@vhab49_PE are you mafia?


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

JayKay PE said:


> I totes did not get a pm, which means I am obviously not mafia. Or...I forgot to check my EB pms and will be told via a different app that I am evil (Fitbit, insta, or text).
> 
> 
> *puts phone on ‘do not disturb’*


Plz check insta DMs.


----------



## DLD PE

tj_PE said:


> hey @MEtoEE are you mafia?


No.


----------



## Roarbark

@LyceeFruit PE I'm not on that player list, does that mean I'm not playing? That's fine too.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Roarbark said:


> @LyceeFruit PE I'm not on that player list, does that mean I'm not playing? That's fine too.


Feck -___-

Already fecked it up 

IM SORRY I FORGOT YOU

I can recast the roles and re-do messages since the first kill is 23.5hr away


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

LyceeFruit PE said:


> Feck -___-
> 
> Already fecked it up
> 
> IM SORRY I FORGOT YOU
> 
> I can recast the roles and re-do messages since the first kill is 23.5hr away


I’m good with a recast if everyone else is.


----------



## blybrook PE

Thanks everyone for the well wishes. This is my third round with these FN stones, usually every few years one will put me down. This one was no different, hit hard, made me dizzy, cold sweats, vomiting, etc.  The ER can prescribe flomax, which can help the stone pass among with anti nausea and pain meds. 

I'm just getting home. Confirmed stone, large enough that it's on the borderline of surgery to breakup/remove. If I develop a fever or severe chills, I'm to go back and they'll get me into an OR. 

Currently attempting to get some chicken broth down so I can take the meds and go pass out. It'll be the only food I've had today after this mornings circus. 

I drink plenty of water (at least 1.5 gallons a day) so flow and cleanse isn't an issue. I just drew the short straw for developing stones. 

When it rains it pours. 

I'm still out for this round and just glad I can continue to work from home.


----------



## NikR_PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> I can recast the roles and re-do messages since the first kill is 23.5hr away


I am ok with this


----------



## RBHeadge PE

I'm okay if we recast quickly.


----------



## Roarbark

LyceeFruit PE said:


> Feck -___-
> Already fecked it up
> IM SORRY I FORGOT YOU
> I can recast the roles and re-do messages since the first kill is 23.5hr away


Hmmm, nah don't worry about recasting it. The fates have spoken, and they demand RoarProductivity this week. It's for my own good. (Don't worry, not insulted)


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Roarbark said:


> Hmmm, nah don't worry about recasting it. The fates have spoken, and they demand RoarProductivity this week. It's for my own good. (Don't worry, not insulted)


Im doing some minor storytelling, not to JayKay or MadamPirate level but you'll still be involved along the way.


----------



## Roarbark

LyceeFruit PE said:


> Im doing some minor storytelling, not to JayKay or MadamPirate level but you'll still be involved along the way.


As long as I'm not going into a wood-chipper, I'm happy with that.  *Signs release form*


----------



## DLD PE

I'm ok with re-casting.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

@LyceeFruit PE I vote for @txjennah PE because something something stochastic something something.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Let me start warming up these squinty eyes...


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

(≖_≖ )


----------



## User1

jean15paul_PE said:


> Let me start warming up these squinty eyes...


suspicious.

@jean15paul_PE are you mafia?


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

tj_PE said:


> suspicious.
> 
> @jean15paul_PE are you mafia?


No. 

Are you mafia?


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOD MORNING AND WELCOME TO MAINE!

We just got some fresh snow in anticipation of your visit!

Votes so far:

@txjennah PE (square)


----------



## LyceeFruit PE




----------



## txjennah PE

Wah why are you guys already voting for me? Good morning btw


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

txjennah PE said:


> Wah why are you guys already voting for me? Good morning btw


Because I sent everything out too early &gt;_&lt;


----------



## JayKay PE

tj_PE said:


> @JayKay PE are you mafia?


No.  I am not.  I have no PMs.


----------



## JayKay PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> Plz check insta DMs.


I AM SCANDALIZED.  BUT IT DOES NOT MEAN I AM MAFIA.


----------



## JayKay PE

TRRRRRRIPLE POST


----------



## SaltySteve PE

I'm begrudgingly ok with a recast as long as I get to keep townsfolk status.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

*There is no recast. Roar will be written into the stories instead. *


----------



## DLD PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> View attachment 16923


Great!  Who's visiting?


----------



## User1

jean15paul_PE said:


> No.
> 
> Are you mafia?


No, I am not mafia.


----------



## User1

SaltySteve said:


> I'm begrudgingly ok with a recast as long as I get to keep townsfolk status.


suspish. 

@SaltySteve are you mafia?


----------



## User1

also,  feel better @blybrook PE


----------



## User1

@vhab49_PE are you mafia?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Hmm, who dat mafia???

@tj_PE?


----------



## User1

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Hmm, who dat mafia???
> 
> @tj_PE?






tj_PE said:


> No, I am not mafia.


----------



## User1

@ChebyshevII PE are you mafia?


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

MEtoEE said:


> Great!  Who's visiting?


it's supposed to melt by the afternoon. 50F. beach weather! except a couple of towns shut their beaches because come-from-aways were crowding them this weekend and not social distancing correctly.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

tj_PE said:


> @ChebyshevII PE are you mafia?


Negative, soldier!


----------



## NikR_PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> it's supposed to melt by the afternoon. 50F. beach weather! except a couple of towns shut their beaches because come-from-aways were crowding them this weekend and not social distancing correctly.


That's how it was yesterday in Chicago. Woke up to 6 inches of snow and it was all gone by afternoon.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Going back to sleep...second night in a row that #3 has kept us up all night.


----------



## User1

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Going back to sleep...second night in a row that #3 has kept us up all night.


i wish i could. i took a nap at lunch yesterday and i dont even have kids. i feed off of other peoples energy so i have none since i'm ALL ALONE


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

tj_PE said:


> i wish i could. i took a nap at lunch yesterday and i dont even have kids. i feed off of other peoples energy so i have none since i'm ALL ALONE


set up an all day zoom/teams call with coworkers/friends so you guys can pretend you're all in the office together?

some of my friends are doing zoom runs. yes, zoom calls while running to mimic group runs


----------



## JayKay PE

I slept horribly last night.  Not sure if it's because I worked out late last night (wasn't going to work out, but then got bored of sitting and eating on the couch) or because I just have crappy sleep habits coming to roost.

I kinda wish I could work from home just so I could take a couple random naps to get me back on to a normal schedule.


----------



## txjennah PE

tj_PE said:


> i wish i could. i took a nap at lunch yesterday and i dont even have kids. i feed off of other peoples energy so i have none since i'm ALL ALONE


I've done Zoom calls with my Texas friends.  It's fun! They are extroverts too so have been struggling with social distancing.


----------



## DLD PE

tj_PE said:


> i wish i could. i took a nap at lunch yesterday and i dont even have kids. i feed off of other peoples energy so i have none since i'm ALL ALONE


I'm having a screened porch built for my wife.  Putting on a tin roof because she likes the sound of rain pinging on the tin.


----------



## DLD PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> set up an all day zoom/teams call with coworkers/friends so you guys can pretend you're all in the office together?
> 
> some of my friends are doing zoom runs. yes, zoom calls while running to mimic group runs


We use Business Skype but supposed to switch to Teams this year.  Never used Zoom.  Is it like Skype?


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

tj_PE said:


> @vhab49_PE are you mafia?


nope.


----------



## User1

MEtoEE said:


> I'm having a screened porch built for my wife.  Putting on a tin roof because she likes the sound of rain pinging on the tin.
> 
> View attachment 16926


i love this so much. u got a single brother that will do this for me? LOL


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

tj_PE said:


> @vhab49_PE are you mafia?


again with the nope.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

MEtoEE said:


> We use Business Skype but supposed to switch to Teams this year.  Never used Zoom.  Is it like Skype?


We have CIsco Jabber and now have added Teams.  I feel micromanaged by my multi interaction tools..


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

txjennah PE said:


> I've done Zoom calls with my Texas friends.  It's fun! They are extroverts too so have been struggling with social distancing.


My kid does Zoom or Google Hangouts with her best buddy who lives 2 doors down.  She is just freshly 11, so does not have a cell phone.


----------



## DLD PE

tj_PE said:


> i love this so much. u got a single brother that will do this for me? LOL


The guy doing this is a single dad.  Seems like a good guy.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

MEtoEE said:


> We use Business Skype but supposed to switch to Teams this year.  Never used Zoom.  Is it like Skype?


We already switched to Teams last year. It was somewhat gradual. And then they just started forcing people to switch by business line/office location since we had no choice but to eventually use it lol.

I don't think Zoom is like Skype at all - idk. I only used Business Skype for IMing tho. since we used WebEx for meetings


----------



## JayKay PE

MEtoEE said:


> The guy doing this is a single dad.  Seems like a good guy.


Please hook me up with him before @tj_PE


----------



## DLD PE

JayKay PE said:


> Please hook me up with him before @tj_PE


I'll sell him in exchange for immunity.


----------



## JayKay PE

MEtoEE said:


> I'll sell him in exchange for immunity.


I mean, you're my friend, and I don't vote for friends


----------



## SaltySteve PE

tj_PE said:


> suspish.
> 
> @SaltySteve are you mafia?


Not mafia.


----------



## JayKay PE

SaltySteve said:


> Not mafia.


*squinty eyes*


----------



## chart94 PE

ITS ONLY FAIR GIVEN THE TRYING TIMES THAT THE MAFIA REVEALS THEMSELVES.


----------



## SaltySteve PE

MEtoEE said:


> I'm having a screened porch built for my wife.  Putting on a tin roof because she likes the sound of rain pinging on the tin.


Since we're on the topic of building things. I built a couple raised gardens for the wife.


----------



## User1

JayKay PE said:


> Please hook me up with him before @tj_PE


rude. apparently we're not friends?


----------



## txjennah PE

SaltySteve said:


> Since we're on the topic of building things. I built a couple raised gardens for the wife.
> 
> View attachment 16929
> 
> 
> View attachment 16930
> 
> 
> View attachment 16931


I want your backyard!  this is cute as eff! TWINKLE LIGHTS!!

Very adorable family by the way!


----------



## JayKay PE

tj_PE said:


> rude. apparently we're not friends?


You've seen my rl face.  u must die.


----------



## JayKay PE

txjennah PE said:


> I want your backyard!  this is cute as eff! TWINKLE LIGHTS!!
> 
> Very adorable family by the way!


DITTO TO BOTH (but slightly more towards the twinkle lights, sorry @SaltySteve)


----------



## JayKay PE

TRRRRIPLE POST


----------



## DLD PE

SaltySteve said:


> Since we're on the topic of building things. I built a couple raised gardens for the wife.
> 
> View attachment 16929
> 
> 
> View attachment 16930
> 
> 
> View attachment 16931


Love this!!  Great job.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Boyfriend is starting to flatten out the area by the fire pit to make it move level. He plans to extend the small retaining wall that's there. We talked around putting patio stones out there last summer but I don't know if he is going to do it.

He also plans to hire someone with a small excavator to come level out the spot I park on so it can get paved so then it can be shoveled/snowblowed in the winter. And while the excavator is there have them help dig out part of the front hill to create tiers. This is all him. Besides having a paved spot to park in and ripping out the plant that Moo keeps eating/peeing on, I'm rather indifferent on what we do to the yard.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

So anyone gonna vote?

We have 1 so far.

@txjennah PE (square)


----------



## RBHeadge PE

tttrrriiipppllleee denied


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

JayKay PE said:


> I mean, you're my friend, and I don't vote for friends


(≖_≖ )


----------



## JayKay PE

*sweats*

@LyceeFruit PE, I vote for @jean15paul_PE for doubting our friendship!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

@LyceeFruit PE I vote @RBHeadge PE for no reason other than denying you the obligatory t-t-triple post.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

JayKay PE said:


> *sweats*
> 
> @LyceeFruit PE, I vote for @jean15paul_PE for doubting our friendship!


I'm not doubting your friendship. I'm questioning who would be loyal to their "friends" over the town. suspicious


----------



## RBHeadge PE

@LyceeFruit PE I vote for @ChebyshevII PE out of spite


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

@LyceeFruit PE, I vote for @JayKay PE because she's not being nice to me.


----------



## JayKay PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> I'm not doubting your friendship. I'm questioning who would be loyal to their "friends" over the town. suspicious


I am very sensitive and just want people to like me.  

@LyceeFruit PE, I retract my vote for @jean15paul_PE because they friend guilted me.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

JayKay PE said:


> I am very sensitive and just want people to like me.
> 
> @LyceeFruit PE, I retract my vote for @jean15paul_PE because they friend guilted me.


Awe, you care. 

@LyceeFruit PE I retract my vote for @JayKay PE because she's a pretty cool person.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

JayKay PE said:


> I am very sensitive and just want people to like me.
> 
> @LyceeFruit PE, I retract my vote for @jean15paul_PE because they friend guilted me.






jean15paul_PE said:


> Awe, you care.
> 
> @LyceeFruit PE I retract my vote for @JayKay PE because she's a pretty cool person.


Isn't everything so much more magical when we get along?


----------



## JayKay PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Isn't everything so much more magical when we get along?


nyet


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

JayKay PE said:


> nyet


View attachment 12881


----------



## RBHeadge PE

EM mafia thread rn:







EB mafia thread in 24 hr:






EB mafia thread in 48 hr:






EB mafia thread in 72 hr:






EB Mafia thread in 96 hr


----------



## SaltySteve PE

JayKay PE said:


> jean15paul_PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not doubting your friendship. I'm questioning who would be loyal to their "friends" over the town. suspicious
> 
> 
> 
> I am very sensitive and just want people to like me.
> 
> @LyceeFruit PE, I retract my vote for @jean15paul_PE because they friend guilted me.
Click to expand...

Looks like an attempt at disassociating from each other. @LyceeFruit PE I vote for @jean15paul_PE.

@JayKay PE are you and jean mafia?


----------



## JayKay PE

SaltySteve said:


> Looks like an attempt at disassociating from each other. @LyceeFruit PE I vote for @jean15paul_PE.
> 
> @JayKay PE are you and jean mafia?


I can't wear jeans at work.


----------



## User1

I'm not voting yet. just going to observe. what's the cutoff??


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

tj_PE said:


> I'm not voting yet. just going to observe. what's the cutoff??


9p EST


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

man so happy i have spreadsheet to track this lol


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

JayKay PE said:


> I can't wear jeans at work.


I have to put on real pants to make sure they will still fit.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

vote update:

@txjennah PE (square)

 @RBHeadge PE (cheby)

 @ChebyshevII PE (Fish guy)

 @jean15paul_PE (Salty)


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

TRIPLE


----------



## JayKay PE

vhab49_PE said:


> I have to put on real pants to make sure they will still fit.


*still goes into office, pants still kinda fit*


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

JayKay PE said:


> *still goes into office, pants still kinda fit*


Me today, minus the beard.  Please dear God don't let me get the beard.


----------



## DLD PE

tj_PE said:


> I'm not voting yet. just going to observe. what's the cutoff??


Apparently 2 arms and 2 legs.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

vhab49_PE said:


> Me today, minus the beard.  Please dear God don't let me get the beard.


The dude abides.


----------



## SaltySteve PE

JayKay PE said:


> I can't wear jeans at work.


We're a company of less than 10. I wear jeans and a hoodie to work most days. This summer I might see if anyone says something if I wear shorts. The lead draftsman wears t-shits, shorts, and flip flops so I don't think it'll be an issue but it feels so wrong compared to every other job I've worked.


----------



## JayKay PE

SaltySteve said:


> We're a company of less than 10. I wear jeans and a hoodie to work most days. This summer I might see if anyone says something if I wear shorts. The lead draftsman wears t-shits, shorts, and flip flops so I don't think it'll be an issue but it feels so wrong compared to every other job I've worked.


When I worked in consulting, I was allowed to wear whatever as long as it wasn't offensive?  Meaning I wore jeans and a blouse every once in a while, but mostly dresses and heels.  Federal government/hospital setting is more strict (aka: someone wore trap jeans once and now nobody can).


----------



## chart94 PE

I tentatively vote for @JayKay PE @LyceeFruit PE


----------



## JayKay PE




----------



## LyceeFruit PE

JayKay PE said:


> When I worked in consulting, I was allowed to wear whatever as long as it wasn't offensive?  Meaning I wore jeans and a blouse every once in a while, but mostly dresses and heels.  Federal government/hospital setting is more strict (aka: someone wore trap jeans once and now nobody can).


I wore polka pants (pixie pant from Old Navy) and my old supervisor would give me so much guff. We're a satellite office of a regional office. When HQ published their Women in Engineering photo and there were a handful of women in similar pants, I said to him "Its ok in HQ so I'm gonna keep wearing these pants". And then wore them on his last day. 

I wear NY&amp;Co dress pants that have no buttons or zippers so they're basically yoga pants and various tops with cardigans. 

Our company recently removed the requirement that panyhose has to be worn with skirts/dresses...


----------



## JayKay PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> I wore polka pants (pixie pant from Old Navy) and my old supervisor would give me so much guff. We're a satellite office of a regional office. When HQ published their Women in Engineering photo and there were a handful of women in similar pants, I said to him "Its ok in HQ so I'm gonna keep wearing these pants". And then wore them on his last day.
> 
> I wear NY&amp;Co dress pants that have no buttons or zippers so they're basically yoga pants and various tops with cardigans.
> 
> Our company recently removed the requirement that panyhose has to be worn with skirts/dresses...


I'm assuming you mean polka dot pants and not polka pants...because polka pants are slightly offensive and very...loud for the workplace, and the tall boots and not easy to walk in.  I do love the mini-knife in the ribs on the last day.

As for pantyhose with skirts/dresses/slacks = My first job was at a bank.  I still wear leggings when I have a dress and/or stockings.  I only just recently started wearing heels without stockings.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> I wear NY&amp;Co dress pants that have no buttons or zippers so they're basically yoga pants and various tops with cardigans.


I love those pants.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

vhab49_PE said:


> I love those pants.


Same, I have like 7 pairs lol


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

I need to get some new ones (probably in a bigger size at the rate I'm going) when it is time to go back to work with other people.


----------



## txjennah PE

This proposal has been keeping me pretty busy so will not be on here much. 

But @LyceeFruit PE I vote for @squaretaper LIT AF PE since ::whiny voice:: he voted for me first.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Vote update:

@txjennah PE (square)

 @RBHeadge PE (cheby)

 @ChebyshevII PE (fish guy)

 @jean15paul_PE (salty)

 @JayKay PE (chart)

 @squaretaper LIT AF PE (txj)


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

@LyceeFruit PE I would like to cast my vote for @NikR_PE. For the same reason I always vote for Nik first round. Which is no reson at all.


----------



## NikR_PE

vhab49_PE said:


> @LyceeFruit PE I would like to cast my vote for @NikR_PE. For the same reason I always vote for Nik first round. Which is no reson at all.


How mean. Always voting for a fellow Midwesterner. In retaliation @LyceeFruit PE I vote for @vhab49_PE


----------



## NikR_PE

JayKay PE said:


> I do love the mini-knife in the ribs on the last day.


are you mafia?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Triple denied


----------



## NikR_PE

oh noooooo 

lol


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> ...
> 
> Our company recently removed the requirement that panyhose has to be worn with skirts/dresses...


Requiring panyhose? Really?!? In the 2000s??!!?! Wow.

I've worked in corporate america throughout my career, and that sounds bonkers to me!


----------



## JayKay PE

NikR_PE said:


> are you mafia?


I just like flowery language describing death.  I am not mafia.  Mafia tends to have shorter sentences and less...delightful descriptors.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Generally all of my workplaces have been business casual, so khakis and collared shirts were the standard, with jeans only being allowed on Fridays. Exceptions are usually made if you regularly go to manufacturing areas, then jean are acceptable anytime.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

NikR_PE said:


> How mean. Always voting for a fellow Midwesterner. In retaliation @LyceeFruit PE I vote for @vhab49_PE


Ooh, cold!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

vhab49_PE said:


> Ooh, cold!


The midwest certainly is.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> The midwest certainly is.


No kidding. I want to send the people out to the prison yard, but it has been a bit too chilly.


----------



## User1

my first job out of college required slacks /biz cas but I loosened them of that requirement by wearing jeans after the first couple months. pretty much every job after that has had the same guidelines and I've done the same job of working them into letting me wear jeans (not usually to client meetings etc)

my current job? they want you to be comfortable and do good work. period. 

so i still wear jeans/maxi skirts, and dress up depending on which client i'm meeting. 

the west coast is generally 50x more relaxed than anything to the east, and i work with artistic clients so I can have cool accessories and be appreciated 

I think imma die my hair REALLY pink soon


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

My work is pretty relaxed also (obviously I don't wear skirts, but the women in my office get pretty much the same leniency).

My normal work attire is a t-shirt or polo with either the company logo or another business that the company works with, nice-ish jeans, and tennis shoes.

I'm also in the field a lot, so when I do go out there, I wear a company logo t-shirt (usually with safety-rated colors), carhart pants (or jeans, if not available), and steel-toed boots.

Our company's philosophy is to look more at the quality of work than the quality of dress. That said, I try really hard not to let myself look too ragged.

Edit: Forgot to mention, wearing shorts is discouraged at the company, since craft at our company aren't allowed to wear them for safety reasons. So I try to follow suit (ha, get it?).


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

tj_PE said:


> my first job out of college required slacks /biz cas but I loosened them of that requirement by wearing jeans after the first couple months. pretty much every job after that has had the same guidelines and I've done the same job of working them into letting me wear jeans (not usually to client meetings etc)
> 
> my current job? they want you to be comfortable and do good work. period.
> 
> so i still wear jeans/maxi skirts, and dress up depending on which client i'm meeting.
> 
> the west coast is generally 50x more relaxed than anything to the east, and i work with artistic clients so I can have cool accessories and be appreciated
> 
> I think imma die my hair REALLY pink soon


just had to google "maxi skirt"


----------



## NikR_PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> just had to google "maxi skirt"


Order one


----------



## User1

jean15paul_PE said:


> just had to google "maxi skirt"


it's like thin sweatpants but better and looks work appropriate!


----------



## NikR_PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> wearing shorts is discouraged at the company, since craft at our company aren't allowed to wear them for safety reasons.


Being in software dev, we have relaxed dress code. I have seen ppl roll in tshirts and shorts


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

I've only ever seen short at work when working overtime on the weekend. Then all bets are off.


----------



## JayKay PE

Wait.  I'M IN THE MIDWEST.  I RETALIATORY VOTE.  @LyceeFruit PE, I vote for @NikR_PE

On the subject of shorts at work: never.  One, it would show off my man ankles.  Two: people would see my leg tattoos.  I mean, at work, they still only really think I have my back tattoo/I don't think any of them are aware yet.

I will prob be wearing leggings into the summer.


----------



## chart94 PE

I have no idea this round so i may just stick with my vote. Anyone that wears pants during the summer voluntarily must be evil.


----------



## NikR_PE

JayKay PE said:


> Wait.  I'M IN THE MIDWEST.  I RETALIATORY VOTE.  @LyceeFruit PE, I vote for @NikR_PE


I am also in the midwest you dum dum


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Aw, man, I'm missing a Lycee-modding!

Blame Animal Crossing.


----------



## JayKay PE

chart94 said:


> I have no idea this round so i may just stick with my vote. Anyone that wears pants during the summer voluntarily must be evil.


I don't wear pants.  I wear dresses with leggings.

@NikR_PE, I feel like Chicago...isn't Midwest.  You guys got culture and stuff.


----------



## NikR_PE

JayKay PE said:


> I don't wear pants.  I wear dresses with leggings.
> 
> @NikR_PE, I feel like Chicago...isn't Midwest.  You guys got culture and stuff.


You leave me no choice. @LyceeFruit PE i change myvote to @JayKay PE


----------



## JayKay PE

Thank god.  Hoping to have myself axed off early so I don't stress.


----------



## NikR_PE

JayKay PE said:


> Thank god.  Hoping to have myself axed off early so I don't stress.


OMG @Audi driver, P.E. is contagious


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> Requiring panyhose? Really?!? In the 2000s??!!?! Wow.
> 
> I've worked in corporate america throughout my career, and that sounds bonkers to me!


HQ is midwest/central US. HQ had to wear ties M-Th until recently as well.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

vote update:

1- @txjennah PE (square)

1 - @RBHeadge PE (cheby)

1 - @ChebyshevII PE (fish guy)

1 - @jean15paul_PE (salty)

2 - @JayKay PE (chart, nikr)

1 - @squaretaper LIT AF PE (txj)

2 - @NikR_PE (vhab, jaykay)


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

I was hoping one of yall would say something to make me want to vote for you. I hate the randomness of the first day.

@LyceeFruit PE I vote for @ChebyshevII PE because RBHeadge did I guess ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

@LyceeFruit PE I change my vote to @NikR_PE.


----------



## NikR_PE

WTH guys. I am not maf


----------



## User1

@LyceeFruit PE I vote for @JayKay PE cuz she wanna die


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

What's the vote tally?


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Votes:

1: @txjennah PE (square)

1: @ChebyshevII PE (fish guy)

1: @jean15paul_PE (salty)

3: @JayKay PE (chart, nikr, tj)

1: @squaretaper LIT AF PE (txj)

3: @NikR_PE (vhab, jaykay, cheby)


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

16 min.


----------



## User1

ugh i hate thissssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss lol


----------



## DLD PE

@LyceeFruit PE i vote for @NikR_PE


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

TIMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMME


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Final tally:



LyceeFruit PE said:


> Votes:
> 
> 1: @txjennah PE (square)
> 
> 1: @ChebyshevII PE (fish guy)
> 
> 1: @jean15paul_PE (salty)
> 
> 3: @JayKay PE (chart, nikr, tj)
> 
> 1: @squaretaper LIT AF PE (txj)
> 
> 4: @NikR_PE (vhab, jaykay, cheby, me2)








*The crew has all landed at Logan Airport in Boston and they are ready to make the drive up 95 for their Maine Vacation - it is Vacationland afterall. @JayKay PE, @txjennah PE, and @NikR_PE all arrived together on the same flight. For some reason @MEtoEE decided to drive up and picked up @RBHeadge PE along the way. The group is just waiting for @Roarbark to land as they have the other van reservation. After an hour of waiting, @Roarbark has finally arrived with their big soccer van. Unbeknowst to them, @Roarbark had a few too many drinks on their long flight from HI and hasn’t slept well. They are just that good at hiding it. Everyone hops in the van except @RBHeadge PE&amp; @MadamPirate PE who are in @MEtoEE’s little Chevy Cobalt. @NikR_PE screamed shotgun and bodychecked @JayKay PE out of the way. The group gets stuck in traffic as one does on a Friday afternoon heading north on 95. All the damn come-from-aways. The group is slowly inching their way north, finally over the Piscataqua River bridge and into Maine! This drive has taken a lot longer than they all originally thought and the alcohol &amp; lack of sleep is finally catching up to @Roarbark's driving ability. They can no longer hide how utterly exhausted they are. Everyone else finally notices @Roarbark’s impairment just as they slam into one of the numerous jersey barriers surrounding the York Toll rebuild. The force of the impact causes @NikR_PE to fly thru the windshield, because even tho it’s Maine law to wear your seatbelt, @NikR_PE ignored it. @NikR_PE lands along the shoulder of I-95N and is largely unscathed. Until a come-from-away in an RV towing a Jeep Wrangler has some engine troubles and quickly pulls over, squishing Nikr under the numerous wheels.*

*So long @NikR_PE.*

*They were mafia. *

*Remaining players:*

 @MEtoEE @txjennah PE @Audi driver, P.E. @jean15paul_PE @tj_PE @RBHeadge PE @ChebyshevII PE @SaltySteve  @JayKay PE @vhab49_PE @chart94


----------



## User1

YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## SaltySteve PE

Good start!


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

ps I don't know why it bolded. When I pasted from Google Drive, it did that &amp; I couldn't fix the formatting. I've been having issues with formatting on EB all day tho...


----------



## User1

also @LyceeFruit PE idk when you changed it but hi5 to your title or whatever on your prof


----------



## NikR_PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> Final tally:
> 
> *The crew has all landed at Logan Airport in Boston and they are ready to make the drive up 95 for their Maine Vacation - it is Vacationland afterall. @JayKay PE, @txjennah PE, and @NikR_PE all arrived together on the same flight. For some reason @MEtoEE decided to drive up and picked up @RBHeadge PE along the way. The group is just waiting for @Roarbark to land as they have the other van reservation. After an hour of waiting, @Roarbark has finally arrived with their big soccer van. Unbeknowst to them, @Roarbark had a few too many drinks on their long flight from HI and hasn’t slept well. They are just that good at hiding it. Everyone hops in the van except @RBHeadge PE&amp; @MadamPirate PE who are in @MEtoEE’s little Chevy Cobalt. @NikR_PE screamed shotgun and bodychecked @JayKay PE out of the way. The group gets stuck in traffic as one does on a Friday afternoon heading north on 95. All the damn come-from-aways. The group is slowly inching their way north, finally over the Piscataqua River bridge and into Maine! This drive has taken a lot longer than they all originally thought and the alcohol &amp; lack of sleep is finally catching up to @Roarbark's driving ability. They can no longer hide how utterly exhausted they are. Everyone else finally notices @Roarbark’s impairment just as they slam into one of the numerous jersey barriers surrounding the York Toll rebuild. The force of the impact causes @NikR_PE to fly thru the windshield, because even tho it’s Maine law to wear your seatbelt, @NikR_PE ignored it. @NikR_PE lands along the shoulder of I-95N and is largely unscathed. Until a come-from-away in an RV towing a Jeep Wrangler has some engine troubles and quickly pulls over, squishing Nikr under the numerous wheels.*
> 
> *So long @NikR_PE.*
> 
> *They were mafia. *
> 
> *Remaining players:*
> 
> @MEtoEE @txjennah PE @Audi driver, P.E. @jean15paul_PE @tj_PE @RBHeadge PE @ChebyshevII PE @SaltySteve  @JayKay PE @vhab49_PE @chart94


Goddamit @Roarbark


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

tj_PE said:


> also @LyceeFruit PE idk when you changed it but hi5 to your title or whatever on your prof


lol danke - I changed it in December while waiting for results. Trying to talk down so many people, it felt fitting lol


----------



## RBHeadge PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> lol danke - I changed it in December while waiting for results. Trying to talk down so many pe
> 
> ople, it felt fitting lol


Sometimes I wonder what the noobs make of the inside jokes in our various titles and avatars.


----------



## JayKay PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Sometimes I wonder what the noobs make of the inside jokes in our various titles and avatars.


Hush, fish guy, you only make maps.

Also, surprised I was somehow saved at the last moment!?!  Hopefully I die tonight.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

JayKay PE said:


> Hush, fish guy, you only make maps.
> 
> Also, surprised I was somehow saved at the last moment!?!  Hopefully I die tonight.


Why you channel Audi


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Mafia on day 1!!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

jean15paul_PE said:


> Mafia on day 1!!
> 
> View attachment 16938


Geordi!!!!!!


----------



## Roarbark

Don't drink and drive, kids. But if you do, make sure your least desirable passenger is in the front seat, and doesn't have a seat belt.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

It took all night to deal with the Maine State Police so the crew wasn’t able to continue on with the drive until the next morning. Somehow @Roarbark wasn’t given a DWI and was able to continue on. This time, @JayKay PE picked up the van. They decided that they’d drive up Route 1 instead so they could see all the cute tourist-y sea side towns. They were leaving early enough that the traffic wouldn’t be too bad yet. Everyone piles into the van or @MEtoEE’s Cobalt to head north from York. As they’re driving, @MadamPirate PE sees signs for FunTown-SplashTown and screeches that they all need to go! Texts are exchanged between the vehicles and it’s agreed that they stop. Who doesn’t love amusement parks!? The group breaks up into smaller pods. @JayKay PE, @Roarbark, &amp; @RBHeadge PE head into Splashtown with @jean15paul_PE screaming after them to wait since they are struggling to put their arm floaties on. @SaltySteve, @MadamPirate PE, @Audi driver, P.E., &amp; @vhab49_PEhead to the big roller coaster to get their rocks off. @txjennah PE, @ChebyshevII PE, &amp; @MEtoEE head towards the spinning tea cups. Everyone is having a blast until mid-morning a large crash and boom is heard from the spinning tea cups. All of a sudden flames are seen from the pastel pavillion. @txjennah PE &amp; @MEtoEE come sprinting towards everyone. @RBHeadge PE asks “Where is @ChebyshevII PE!? What happened to them!? They were my bunk buddy!”

@MEtoEE just looks at the group wide-eyed “ @ChebyshevII PE didn’t make it. Their sandal got caught in the edge of the spinning teacup. And slowly their foot got wrenched between the cup and the platform. The effort required by the motor to do so caused the motors to overheat and explode. @ChebyshevII PE is gone y’all”

@ChebyshevII PE was lynched by the mafia.

Remaining players:

@MEtoEE @RBHeadge PE @SaltySteve @JayKay PE @vhab49_PE @chart94 @txjennah PE @Audi driver, P.E. @jean15paul_PE @tj_PE


----------



## JayKay PE

First off, I have no idea what Splashtown is, but I'm down.

Secondly, "get their rocks off".  

Thirdly, death in a pastel pavilion is a delight for the eyes, but I am sorry RB lost their bunk buddy.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

JayKay PE said:


> First off, I have no idea what Splashtown is, but I'm down.
> 
> Secondly, "get their rocks off".
> 
> Thirdly, death in a pastel pavilion is a delight for the eyes, but I am sorry RB lost their bunk buddy.


Funtown Splashtown is a small amusement park in Maine. Like Six Flags. But like a third of the size (maybe more - I've only been to the Six Flags in Mass).

And Splashtown is the water park


----------



## JayKay PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> Funtown Splashtown is a small amusement park in Maine. Like Six Flags. But like a third of the size (maybe more - I've only been to the Six Flags in Mass).
> 
> And Splashtown is the water park


Huh.  Okay.

My hometown has a water park that is called SplishSplash that is filled with snotty children and scratchy cement that ruins your feet/knees.  I just assumed this was something similar, only with roller coasters and more potential for harm.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

JayKay PE said:


> Huh.  Okay.
> 
> My hometown has a water park that is called SplishSplash that is filled with snotty children and scratchy cement that ruins your feet/knees.  I assume this is something similar.


Probably, I haven't been since I was a kid lol


----------



## RBHeadge PE

You haven't died until you've been to Action Park, aka Traction Park, Class Action Park, and Accident Park.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> HQ is midwest/central US. HQ had to wear ties M-Th until recently as well.


Pretty sure having to wear pantyhose would require me to wear pants not dresses.  Oh hell no, weddings, if they are in the winter, and maybe a job interview, but even then, I still think I would wear pants.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> Final tally:
> 
> *The crew has all landed at Logan Airport in Boston and they are ready to make the drive up 95 for their Maine Vacation - it is Vacationland afterall. @JayKay PE, @txjennah PE, and @NikR_PE all arrived together on the same flight. For some reason @MEtoEE decided to drive up and picked up @RBHeadge PE along the way. The group is just waiting for @Roarbark to land as they have the other van reservation. After an hour of waiting, @Roarbark has finally arrived with their big soccer van. Unbeknowst to them, @Roarbark had a few too many drinks on their long flight from HI and hasn’t slept well. They are just that good at hiding it. Everyone hops in the van except @RBHeadge PE&amp; @MadamPirate PE who are in @MEtoEE’s little Chevy Cobalt. @NikR_PE screamed shotgun and bodychecked @JayKay PE out of the way. The group gets stuck in traffic as one does on a Friday afternoon heading north on 95. All the damn come-from-aways. The group is slowly inching their way north, finally over the Piscataqua River bridge and into Maine! This drive has taken a lot longer than they all originally thought and the alcohol &amp; lack of sleep is finally catching up to @Roarbark's driving ability. They can no longer hide how utterly exhausted they are. Everyone else finally notices @Roarbark’s impairment just as they slam into one of the numerous jersey barriers surrounding the York Toll rebuild. The force of the impact causes @NikR_PE to fly thru the windshield, because even tho it’s Maine law to wear your seatbelt, @NikR_PE ignored it. @NikR_PE lands along the shoulder of I-95N and is largely unscathed. Until a come-from-away in an RV towing a Jeep Wrangler has some engine troubles and quickly pulls over, squishing Nikr under the numerous wheels.*
> 
> *So long @NikR_PE.*
> 
> *They were mafia. *
> 
> *Remaining players:*
> 
> @MEtoEE @txjennah PE @Audi driver, P.E. @jean15paul_PE @tj_PE @RBHeadge PE @ChebyshevII PE @SaltySteve  @JayKay PE @vhab49_PE @chart94


Yay!  I love roller coasters!  My kids both hate them, so amusement parks are wasted on them.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

vhab49_PE said:


> Pretty sure having to wear pantyhose would require me to wear pants not dresses.  Oh hell no, weddings, if they are in the winter, and maybe a job interview, but even then, I still think I would wear pants.


When our office was between HR people, they sent folks up from HQ. And that's exactly what one of the women said. She just wore pants. She said "the dress code was created by a bunch of old men. I hate pantyhose. So I just wear pants all year round" 

I don't own pantyhose. Or tights. Or nylons. Or dresses or skirts. lol


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

vhab49_PE said:


> Yay!  I love roller coasters!  My kids both hate them, so amusement parks are wasted on them.


I actually hate roller coasters too lol


----------



## chart94 PE

vhab49_PE said:


> Pretty sure having to wear pantyhose would require me to wear pants not dresses.  Oh hell no, weddings, if they are in the winter, and maybe a job interview, but even then, I still think I would wear pants.


This all just sounds like it blows. We have wear for your day policy now. So no more button ups or collars required. AKA i have reverted back to my college days except i have to wear jeans not sweatpants and a sweatshirt.


----------



## chart94 PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> I actually hate roller coasters too lol


BLASPHEMY!!!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

chart94 said:


> This all just sounds like it blows. We have wear for your day policy now. So no more button ups or collars required. AKA i have reverted back to my college days except i have to wear jeans not sweatpants and a sweatshirt.


Our dress code is business casual, but sometimes I wear jeans and nobody says anything.  I have so many industrial clients that it would be tough to police it.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

vhab49_PE said:


> Our dress code is business casual, but sometimes I wear jeans and nobody says anything.  I have so many industrial clients that it would be tough to police it


For everyone working from home. Do you still get dressed? Working in pajamas? or less?

My wife owns her own business and LOVES working from home in her PJ's all day. This is my first time working from home. I still feel the need to get ready just like I was going to the office. She thinks I'm weird.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

My last job required business dress M-Th. Buttondown shirts at a minimum. Managers wore suits; among the workerbee men, half wore ties.

My current job is very business casual when in the office- just no shorts or jeans. Officially sneakers are forbidden but its not enforced.I don't work in an engineering division. However we are required to suit up when meeting with people outside our agency. Of the ~100 in my division, I'm one of three people who regularly wears a tie, and the other two people are also engineers.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> For everyone working from home. Do you still get dressed? Working in pajamas? or less?
> 
> My wife owns her own business and LOVES working from home in her PJ's all day. This is my first time working from home. I still feel the need to get ready just like I was going to the office. She thinks I'm weird.


Today I actually put a dress on with my leggings. But I told the kids they had to get dressed today, so I figured I should too.

I still didn't comb my hair, but baby steps.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> For everyone working from home. Do you still get dressed? Working in pajamas? or less?
> 
> My wife owns her own business and LOVES working from home in her PJ's all day. This is my first time working from home. I still feel the need to get ready just like I was going to the office. She thinks I'm weird.


I usually wear a Hawaiian shirt when working from home.


----------



## JayKay PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> For everyone working from home. Do you still get dressed? Working in pajamas? or less?
> 
> My wife owns her own business and LOVES working from home in her PJ's all day. This is my first time working from home. I still feel the need to get ready just like I was going to the office. She thinks I'm weird.


Sometimes keeping a 'schedule' or 'outfit' for work keeps you in the zone.  When I worked from home/was in consulting, I still got dressed for the day.  Maybe I didn't do my makeup, but I'd wear something that was semi-presentable.  Made me 'pay attention' to my work and then, at the end of the day, I'd change and switch off work mode.


----------



## JayKay PE

I feel like my office isn't business casual, but everyone does it?  So I went along with it?   There is nothing in our actual dress code manual that says we can't wear hoodies to work, so I have the past couple of days because I'm cold and hoodies make me happy.  It doesn't have offensive and/or inappropriate logos, so I think I'm good.  Shorts are def not allowed.  As for jeans...They say blue jeans are not acceptable, but then later on say "Jeans are defined by style, not by fabric.  Blue jeans will not be worn (Levis or 'urban' styling are examples of blue jeans".  So I don't know if this means I can wear my jeans that are blue/slim fit?  Either way, means that I might try and find a different colored pair of jeans during the next week or two.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> For everyone working from home. Do you still get dressed? Working in pajamas? or less?
> 
> My wife owns her own business and LOVES working from home in her PJ's all day. This is my first time working from home. I still feel the need to get ready just like I was going to the office. She thinks I'm weird.


I was all like "I'm gonna wear jeans when I wfh!" (since I don't wear jeans any other time except running errands/walking Moo on the weekends).

Yeah no. I've worn sweatpants every day. I mean I get up, I shower, brush my teeth, and put on sweats.

I don't wear PJ pants to bed so I've kept the same pattern of waking up. And we're still getting up at approximately the same time as we would if we had to go to the office. We both live pretty close to work - like 15min drive. 

You may have missed it but my actual dress pants are basically yoga pants (NY&amp;Co) so this really isn't much different feeling for me.

I have given up on real bras and I'm wearing soft sports bras that are worthless for running. That's about the biggest difference lol


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Why. Why does mafia always put a hit on poor Cheby first.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Why. Why does mafia always put a hit on poor Cheby first.


You seem shifty?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

vhab49_PE said:


> You seem shifty?


No! If I was shifty, I would BE the mafia!


----------



## JayKay PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Why. Why does mafia always put a hit on poor Cheby first.


Because you're adorable and nice?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

JayKay PE said:


> Because you're adorable and nice?


Aww, thanks.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> @ChebyshevII PE was lynched by the mafia.


The Massholes killed cheby! He will be avenged!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> No! If I was shifty, I would BE the mafia!


Well, maybe they were mad you were playing for the other team!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

LyceeFruit PE said:


> @ChebyshevII PE didn’t make it. Their sandal got caught in the edge of the spinning teacup. And slowly their foot got wrenched between the cup and the platform. The effort required by the motor to do so caused the motors to overheat and explode.


Also why did it have to be the foot/ankle area? I guess I shouldn't be surprised; I have said my bum ankles would be the death of me one day.


----------



## User1

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Also why did it have to be the foot/ankle area? I guess I shouldn't be surprised; I have said my bum ankles would be the death of me one day.


you're not supposed to wear sandals at action parks!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

tj_PE said:


> you're not supposed to wear sandals at action parks!


Honestly, I don't think it would have mattered. My feet are huge IRL.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Also why did it have to be the foot/ankle area? I guess I shouldn't be surprised; I have said my bum ankles would be the death of me one day.


Because it's July in my story so having you wear a scarf would've been weird.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

@LyceeFruit PE I vote Arbysdude.


----------



## SaltySteve PE

@LyceeFruit PE I vote for @jean15paul_PE  until further notice.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

*Vote tally:*

* @RBHeadge PE (audi)*

* @jean15paul_PE (salty)*


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

SaltySteve said:


> @LyceeFruit PE I vote for @jean15paul_PE  until further notice.


Please don't do that. I'm innocent.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> Remaining players:
> 
> @MEtoEE @RBHeadge PE @SaltySteve @JayKay PE @vhab49_PE @chart94 @txjennah PE @Audi driver, P.E. @jean15paul_PE @tj_PE


Did I get dedded already?? Did I miss it? Gahhh!


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> Did I get dedded already?? Did I miss it? Gahhh!


*MOD FAIL*


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> *MOD FAIL*


For whatever it's worth, I don't think my vote yesterday showed up in the final tally. Wouldn't have affected the results, but I know people like to track voting patterns.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

I'm actually super busy with work stuff right now and probably for the next few days. A couple product design decisions are waiting on my teams results (testing, analysis, and predictions) and I'm the one doing all the analysis.

@LyceeFruit PE, I'm going to vote now so I don't forget. I vote for @SaltySteve because he voted for me and that makes me sad because I'm a townie.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> For whatever it's worth, I don't think my vote yesterday showed up in the final tally. Wouldn't have affected the results, but I know people like to track voting patterns.


Feck. 

*MOD FAIL*

That's 3 mod fails. Does that mean I'm out? Am I dedded?


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> For whatever it's worth, I don't think my vote yesterday showed up in the final tally. Wouldn't have affected the results, but I know people like to track voting patterns.


Wait, I have in my sheet that you voted for JK. But then you retracted (I used a strike through for retracted votes)

So did you recast your vote and that's what I missed?


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

TRIPLE


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> I was hoping one of yall would say something to make me want to vote for you. I hate the randomness of the first day.
> 
> @LyceeFruit PE I vote for @ChebyshevII PE because RBHeadge did I guess ¯\_(ツ)_/¯






LyceeFruit PE said:


> Wait, I have in my sheet that you voted for JK. But then you retracted (I used a strike through for retracted votes)
> 
> So did you recast your vote and that's what I missed?


Yeah, see quote above from page 498


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> Did I get dedded already?? Did I miss it? Gahhh!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> For everyone working from home. Do you still get dressed? Working in pajamas? or less?
> 
> My wife owns her own business and LOVES working from home in her PJ's all day. This is my first time working from home. I still feel the need to get ready just like I was going to the office. She thinks I'm weird.


I'm wearing yoga pants and t-shirts I can bleed on. 

Yay surgery recovery while WFH.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> Yeah, see quote above from page 498


My bad.

This is why one should not try to make dinnah and Maf at the same time


----------



## JayKay PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> My bad.
> 
> This is why one should not try to make dinnah and Maf at the same time


Just pull a JayKay.  Get drunk while trying to mod, but you're way more excited about your ranger cookies and tequila.

*ends in disaster*


----------



## DLD PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> My bad.
> 
> This is why one should not try to make dinnah and Maf at the same time


I missed it too.


----------



## DLD PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> Feck.
> 
> *MOD FAIL*
> 
> That's 3 mod fails. Does that mean I'm out? Am I dedded?


It means I wouldn't want you to be my doctor.


----------



## chart94 PE

i do like the name of the town. Just needs a couple woodchippers and it would be home


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

JayKay PE said:


> Just pull a JayKay.  Get drunk while trying to mod, but you're way more excited about your ranger cookies and tequila.
> 
> *ends in disaster*


Shame I don't drink tho lol

I was trying to cook steak &amp; baked potatoes. And do dog training via Zoom lol


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

MEtoEE said:


> It means I wouldn't want you to be my doctor.


That's fine, I wouldn't save you anyway


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

TRIPLE


----------



## JayKay PE

MEtoEE said:


> I missed it too.
> 
> *pic snip*


Wait...Didn't I vote for @jean15paul_PE, but then the power of guilt friendship made me change?


----------



## DLD PE

JayKay PE said:


> Wait...Didn't I vote for @jean15paul_PE, but then the power of guilt friendship made me change?


Probably.  I must have skipped a page    Dang I remember that now actually.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

JayKay PE said:


> Wait...Didn't I vote for @jean15paul_PE, but then the power of guilt friendship made me change?


That's what my spreadsheet shows


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

JayKay PE said:


> Wait...Didn't I vote for @jean15paul_PE, but then the power of guilt friendship made me change?


Was it the power of guilt, or the power of love?


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

MadamPirate PE said:


> I'm wearing yoga pants and t-shirts I can bleed on.
> 
> Yay surgery recovery while WFH.


I hope the recovery goes well


----------



## MadamPirate PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> I hope the recovery goes well


Getting there! Abdominal surgery sucks, PSA.


----------



## Roarbark

jean15paul_PE said:


> For everyone working from home. Do you still get dressed? Working in pajamas? or less?......I still feel the need to get ready just like I was going to the office. She thinks I'm weird.


At first I didn't, but after a few days of low productivity I've started dressing up, to try to get into the work mindset... I've also been trying to sit in a different spot when I work vs. when I lollygag/eat/play video games.

I have limited space to work with, so I've been working from the OTHER side of the dining room table. 



RBHeadge PE said:


> I usually wear a Hawaiian shirt when working from home.


Heck, I usually wear an aloha shirt and jeans when working from the office  .


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

jean15paul_PE said:


> For everyone working from home. Do you still get dressed? Working in pajamas? or less?
> 
> My wife owns her own business and LOVES working from home in her PJ's all day. This is my first time working from home. I still feel the need to get ready just like I was going to the office. She thinks I'm weird.


I get dressed, minus the shoes. It helps me to get into the right mentality.


----------



## Roarbark

ChebyshevII PE said:


> I get dressed, minus the shoes. It helps me to get into the right mentality.


What are these "shoes" you speak of?


----------



## JayKay PE

Roarbark said:


> What are these "shoes" you speak of?


They're like sandals, but with built-in roofs.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Roarbark said:


> What are these "shoes" you speak of?


You wouldn't understand.


----------



## JayKay PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> Was it the power of guilt, or the power of love?


*squinty eyes*

Is...is there a difference?


----------



## Roarbark

JayKay PE said:


> They're like sandals, but with built-in roofs.


What are these "roofs" you speak of?


----------



## JayKay PE

Roarbark said:


> What are these "roofs" you speak of?


You know when you have a surfboard?  And then you have two more?  Are you kinda make a structure that prevents rain from hitting you?  But you can also sit under it and eat sunflower seeds?  I've heard that's a roof.

Personally, sounds too high-brow to me.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

JayKay PE said:


> You know when you have a surfboard?  And then you have two more?  Are you kinda make a structure that prevents rain from hitting you?  But you can also sit under it and eat sunflower seeds?  I've heard that's a roof.
> 
> Personally, sounds too high-brow to me.


I just sit under the pine trees, here in the Pine Tree State


----------



## JayKay PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> I just sit under the pine trees, here in the Pine Tree State


I don't think pine trees can make roofs.

But I have very limited experience in roofing.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

JayKay PE said:


> Just pull a JayKay.  Get drunk while trying to mod, but you're way more excited about your ranger cookies and tequila.
> 
> *ends in disaster*


That was not a disaster... that was hilarious! IIR, I was pretty plastered that weekend as well.  One of my favorite EB convos/thread.


----------



## DLD PE

I usually try to hit my ball (golf) over the pine trees if I'm in the other fairway.  

I had an unusual situation in a tournament where a stray shot caused my ball to end up on the metal roof of the cart shed, but it was technically in play because there were no OB stakes.  I was able to climb on top of the roof and hit it back in play.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

MEtoEE said:


> I usually try to hit my ball (golf) over the pine trees if I'm in the other fairway.
> 
> I had an unusual situation in a tournament where a stray shot caused my ball to end up on the metal roof of the cart shed, but it was technically in play because there were no OB stakes.  I was able to climb on top of the roof and hit it back in play.


I probably would have left a nice divot in the cart roof.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

*Vote tally:*

1 - @RBHeadge PE (audi)

1 - @jean15paul_PE (salty)

1 - @SaltySteve (jean15)

*Active players:*

 @MEtoEE @RBHeadge PE @SaltySteve @JayKay PE @vhab49_PE @chart94 @txjennah PE @Audi driver, P.E. @jean15paul_PE @tj_PE @squaretaper LIT AF PE

*Deaded:*

 @NikR_PE taken out by a come-from-away in an jeep towing RV

 @ChebyshevII PE death by spinning teacup ride


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

LyceeFruit PE said:


> *Vote tally:*
> 
> 1 - @RBHeadge PE (audi)
> 
> 1 - @jean15paul_PE (salty)
> 
> 1 - @SaltySteve (jean15)
> 
> *Active players:*
> 
> @MEtoEE @RBHeadge PE @SaltySteve @JayKay PE @vhab49_PE @chart94 @txjennah PE @Audi driver, P.E. @jean15paul_PE @tj_PE @squaretaper LIT AF PE
> 
> *Deaded:*
> 
> @NikR_PE taken out by a come-from-away in an jeep towing RV
> 
> @ChebyshevII PE death by spinning teacup ride


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

9pm eastern is the cutoff time, right?


----------



## JayKay PE

Wait. I’m still alive?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

I've got nothing to go on, so I guess I'll go with a retaliatory vote for @Audi driver, P.E.. Subject to change if more information comes in. @LyceeFruit PE


----------



## txjennah PE

@LyceeFruit PEI vote for @squaretaper LIT AF PE because I'm a spiteful beyotch


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> 9pm eastern is the cutoff time, right?


Yes. 55min to go.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Vote update:

1 each

@RBHeadge PE (audi)

 @jean15paul_PE (salty)

 @SaltySteve (jean15)

 @Audi driver, P.E. (RB)

 @squaretaper LIT AF PE (txj)

srsly? a 5 way tie?!


----------



## DLD PE

@LyceeFruit PE I vote for @RBHeadge PE


----------



## RBHeadge PE

@LyceeFruit PE I vote for @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

TIME


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

*Final tally:*

2 @RBHeadge PE (audi &amp; me2)

1 @jean15paul_PE (salty)

1 @SaltySteve (jean15)

2 @squaretaper LIT AF PE (rb, txj)

 @RBHeadge PE &amp; @squaretaper LIT AF PE please send me 7 rounds of rock paper scissors.


----------



## User1

Dammit!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

SHit, I had a meeting and was feeding my people.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Tbh I feel very rundown right now so there will be 2 stories in the morning


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

No response from @squaretaper LIT AF PE. There was a coin toss.

@RBHeadge PE fell off the wharf and drowned. He was a townie. Full story tomorrow morning.


----------



## User1

Noooooooooooooo


----------



## RBHeadge PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> @RBHeadge PE fell off the wharf and drowned. He was a townie. Full story tomorrow morning.


Was I at least doing something cool like puffin watching?


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Was I at least doing something cool like puffin watching?


No... there's been a rash of men ending up dead in the harbor after a night out. Enough that people are speculating serial killer


----------



## DLD PE

Well, I certainly hope the cop and Cheby are talking.  I'm flying blind here.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> No... there's been a rash of men ending up dead in the harbor after a night out. Enough that people are speculating serial killer


So I didn't even get to see puffins on this trip? That sucks!


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> So I didn't even get to see puffins on this trip? That sucks!


Not even far enough north in the state yet to see puffins


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

RBHeadge PE said:


> So I didn't even get to see puffins on this trip? That sucks!


That’s okay, we can be ghosts.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Welp, the trip hasn’t started out so well. The group decides to head into Portland to hit up the many breweries, restaurants, and bars. @MadamPirate PE takes over driving as she is still recovering and shouldn’t drink. The group hits up the East Bayside breweries like Rising Tide &amp; Austin St before heading up into the Old Port for dinner &amp; more drinks. These breweries allow dogs so @squaretaper LIT AF PE &amp; @JayKay PE are in heaven right now. It’s getting closer to dinner time so they all pile back in the van to head into town. @MadamPirate PE has a bear of a time trying to find parking for this huge ass van that @Roarbark picked. They get it parked and meet up with the group. Who has met a bear of their own: @blybrook PE! The group heads out for dinner to Scales for some fancy seafood. @blybrook PE of course orders the salmon. After dinner, the group starts bar-hopping: Ri-Ras, Pearl Tap House, Bull Feeneys, Bonfire. Eventually @MadamPirate PE and @Audi driver, P.E. decide to call it quits, the cobblestones don’t match with their heels well.  @MEtoEE, @RBHeadge PE, @vhab49_PE, &amp; @tj_PE decide to stay in town to keep drinking while everyone else heads back. 

The next morning, the crew heads to Marcy’s Diner for breakfast.

@Audi driver, P.E.: “Hey where’s RB?”

@vhab49_PE: "I don’t know, they were with us last night…."

TV at the diner:

_“Portland Police have pulled out the body of a man from Casco Bay this morning. This is the 7th body of the year. Residents are starting to wonder if there is a serial killer at work…”_

The group looks at each other “Oh no!”

@RBHeadge PE was a regular townsperson

The group decides to head to Freeport to down their sorrows with some retail therapy. Even with sales tax, the outlet shops &amp; the LL Bean Flagship store offer great deals. They stop at Frostys Donuts to get some sugar to help them power through all of their shopping. The group decides to start at the far end of the road so they can finish at the crown jewel: the LL Bean Flagship store. The store never closes so it allows @Audi driver, P.E. &amp; @MEtoEE to take their time at Banana Republic. They spend the afternoon weaving their way across Route 1 &amp; back to hit up all of the shops. @Roarbark is especially excited to get some new Sperrys to wear while they work from home in their Aloha shirt. Finally the group reaches the 3 LL Bean buildings: Home, Ski &amp; Surf, and the mothership. @tj_PE states that they are tired and since it is a nice evening out, they will wait outside on the bench next to the big Bean Boot. @squaretaper LIT AF PE &amp; @Audi driver, P.E. shrug and head inside to find people size Bean boots while @blybrook PE goes to check out the fishing section. A while later, there’s a HUGE crash and a lot of screaming. Somehow, the Bean Boot outside has fallen over on the bench that @tj_PE was sitting on, killing them instantly! 

@tj_PE was lynched by the mafia.

The remaining players are:

@MEtoEE @SaltySteve @JayKay PE @vhab49_PE @chart94 @txjennah PE @Audi driver, P.E. @jean15paul_PE @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## JayKay PE

My two favorite parts of the storytelling so far:

I love that @blybrook PE is now confirmed to be a rl bear.  Full stop.

And I am assuming the heels @Audi driver, P.E. was wearing were at least 4-inch power-heels.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

JayKay PE said:


> And I am assuming the heels @Audi driver, P.E. was wearing were at least 4-inch power-heels.


Of course


----------



## SaltySteve PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> Eventually @MadamPirate PE and @Audi driver, P.E. decide to call it quits, the cobblestones don’t match with their heels well.
> 
> @RBHeadge PE was a regular townsperson
> 
> @tj_PE was lynched by the mafia.


The heel part made me do a double take. Throw back to the bachelor themed round where everyone was a lady.

Double  on the two townies getting dedded.

My suspicions are still on @jean15paul_PE and @JayKay PE for the early attempt at voting for each other and then making up real quick. @LyceeFruit PE I vote for @jean15paul_PE until further notice.


----------



## JayKay PE

SaltySteve said:


> The heel part made me do a double take. Throw back to the bachelor themed round where everyone was a lady.


Never in the bachelor-themed round did I say anyone was a lady.  

The only thing I stated as a fact was bly was a bear.  Everyone else was human and looking fabulous, with amazing hair care routines and wearing ballgowns.  

*Edit* And that @ChebyshevII PE has amazing cheekbones and was (maybe) and instagram model.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

SaltySteve said:


> The heel part made me do a double take. Throw back to the bachelor themed round where everyone was a lady.


If there are cobblestone streets, one must include drunk people in heels.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Vote tally:

1 @jean15paul_PE (Salty)


----------



## MadamPirate PE

JayKay PE said:


> Never in the bachelor-themed round did I say anyone was a lady.
> 
> The only thing I stated as a fact was bly was a bear.  Everyone else was human and looking fabulous, with amazing hair care routines and wearing ballgowns.
> 
> *Edit* And that @ChebyshevII PE has amazing cheekbones and was (maybe) and instagram model.


I remember Fish Guy being a fish.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

MadamPirate PE said:


> I remember Fish Guy being a fish.


And now he's sleeping with them. And the lobstahs.


----------



## JayKay PE

MadamPirate PE said:


> I remember Fish Guy being a fish.


And @Audi driver, P.E. was a stone-cold foxy killer


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

LyceeFruit PE said:


> And now he's sleeping with them. And the lobstahs.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

The only heels I wear are on my cowboy boots. And I never darken the door of Banana Republic.  Sportsman's warehouse tho, that's my jam.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Stealing @ChebyshevII PE's lobstah since for some reason I no longer have it when I use EB on my computer.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Audi driver said:


> The only heels I wear are on my cowboy boots. And I never darken the door of Banana Republic.  Sportsman's warehouse tho, that's my jam.


Well the crew already passed the Cabela's &amp; you ended up at LL Bean so same thing?


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

triple!


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

LyceeFruit PE said:


> Well the crew already passed the Cabela's &amp; you ended up at LL Bean so same thing?


Um no. Even Cabelas is meh now.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> Stealing @ChebyshevII PE's lobstah since for some reason I no longer have it when I use EB on my computer.


I just get a box for the lobstah. Sad.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

@LyceeFruit PE I vote for Saltine.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

JayKay PE said:


> Never in the bachelor-themed round did I say anyone was a lady.
> 
> The only thing I stated as a fact was bly was a bear.  Everyone else was human and looking fabulous, with amazing hair care routines and wearing ballgowns.
> 
> *Edit* And that @ChebyshevII PE has amazing cheekbones and was (maybe) and instagram model.


I assumed that we were all cross-dressing pan-sexuals... not sure if I prefer that or a lady, but  either way it was fun ... and gory


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

SaltySteve said:


> The heel part made me do a double take. Throw back to the bachelor themed round where everyone was a lady.
> 
> Double  on the two townies getting dedded.
> 
> My suspicions are still on @jean15paul_PE and @JayKay PE for the early attempt at voting for each other and then making up real quick. @LyceeFruit PE I vote for @jean15paul_PE until further notice.


This is why I suck at this game. Because I'm too active and always accidently draw suspicion. Also everyone knows the randomness of day 1.

@LyceeFruit PE I vote for @SaltySteve for now, but will be attempting some voting analysis later so subject to change.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Vote tally:

2 @SaltySteve (jean15, audi)

1 @jean15paul_PE (salty)


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> No response from @squaretaper LIT AF PE. There was a coin toss.
> 
> @RBHeadge PE fell off the wharf and drowned. He was a townie. Full story tomorrow morning.


Oh noes! I sorry!

Also: I R a townie.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

@LyceeFruit PEI vote for @SaltySteve because Rona.


----------



## SaltySteve PE

I'll just put this out there for @squaretaper LIT AF PE, @jean15paul_PE, and @Audi driver, P.E..

I'm not mafia. I don't have the "Rona" and have done nothing even remotely suspicious. I almost guarantee one of you are mafia. It's only a matter of time before we find out which one so think about your life decisions carefully. I'm watching


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

@LyceeFruit PE to make @Audi driver, P.E. happy... grumpy, whatever, I vote for them, in case forget later.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Vote tally:

3: @SaltySteve (audi, jean15, square)

 1: @Audi driver, P.E. (vhab)

1: @jean15paul_PE (salty)


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SaltySteve said:


> I'm watching


You got me. I'm maf.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> You got me. I'm maf.


View attachment 13567


----------



## JayKay PE

Why am I still alive?


----------



## SaltySteve PE

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> You got me. I'm maf.


@LyceeFruit PE I would like to change my vote to @squaretaper LIT AF PE.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

JayKay PE said:


> Why am I still alive?


Cause Maf voted to kill you?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> You got me. I'm maf.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

SaltySteve said:


> @LyceeFruit PE I would like to change my vote to @squaretaper LIT AF PE.




spreadsheet updated to reflect the change


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

@LyceeFruit PE I change my vote to Jeans wearer.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Audi driver said:


> @LyceeFruit PE I change my vote to Jeans wearer.


I enjoy the different names you gives us all. It makes me chuckle


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

JayKay PE said:


> Why am I still alive?


It is weird that you &amp; ME2 haven't had a vote battle yet...


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Vote update:

2: @SaltySteve (Jean15, square)

1 @Audi driver, P.E. (vhab)

1 @squaretaper LIT AF PE (salty)

1 @jean15paul_PE (audi)


----------



## JayKay PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> It is weird that you &amp; ME2 haven't had a vote battle yet...


Me and @MEtoEE are friends now.

As for me not dying...Maybe people forgot?


----------



## NikR_PE

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> You got me. I'm maf.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

JayKay PE said:


> Me and @MEtoEE are friends now.
> 
> As for me not dying...Maybe people forgot?


You want me to change my votes to you?

Also, there are deer chilling in my back yard right now. I think they might be planning a hostile takeover.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

vhab49_PE said:


> You want me to change my votes to you?
> 
> Also, there are deer chilling in my back yard right now. I think they might be planning a hostile takeover.


I love it when dinner comes to me.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Audi driver said:


> I love it when dinner comes to me.


It is a dicey situation.  One is on the neighbors property, sort of.  I guess they can have it.  One is on city property.  One is on ours.  I guess everyone gets one.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Audi driver said:


> @LyceeFruit PE I change my vote to Jeans wearer.


Is that me?  
@LyceeFruit PE I guess I have to change my vote to @Audi driver, P.E., no wait, I change my vote to "expensive import car operator".

EDIT:

Wait, did @squaretaper LIT AF PE admit to being mafia. I'm so confused.

@LyceeFruit PE I vote for @squaretaper LIT AF PE

(sorry for changing twice)


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

I still haven't made time to analyze the votes. Anybody got a vote history they are willing to share. My boss expects me to actually do work.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Vote update:

1 @SaltySteve (square)

1 @Audi driver, P.E. (vhab)

2 @squaretaper LIT AF PE (salty, jean15)

1 @jean15paul_PE (audi)

The remaining players are (*recap*

 @MEtoEE @SaltySteve @JayKay PE @vhab49_PE @chart94 @txjennah PE @Audi driver, P.E. @jean15paul_PE @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## Roarbark

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> You got me. I'm maf.





Slash not this again.

As the drunk chaperone on this field trip who cares about everyone's most people's well being, recall last episode: 



tj_PE said:


> @squaretaper LIT AF PE are you mafia?





squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> Yes, I am maf.





ChebyshevII PE said:


> @squaretaper LIT AF PE was lynched by the town.
> 
> He was a regular townsfolk


  The ol "I'm gonna claim mafia/random things every game until people stop believing anything I say approach." 

But I'm not even playing this round so I'll shut up


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Hm, you're probably right. 

But if someone claims to be mafia and actually turns out to be mafia then you feel like an idiot for not voting for them. It's one of those risk/justification things I guess.

@squaretaper LIT AF PE are you really mafia? _*channeling my inner @tj_PE*_


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

@LyceeFruit PE I change my vote (again, sorry) to Chart.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Roarbark said:


> The ol "I'm gonna claim mafia/random things every game until people stop believing anything I say approach."


Shh...don't tell the secret!


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Vote update:

1 @SaltySteve (square)

1 @Audi driver, P.E. (vhab)

2 @squaretaper LIT AF PE (salty, jean15)

1 @chart94 (audi)


----------



## DLD PE

@LyceeFruit PE I vote for @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

*twenty minutes*

Tally"

1 @SaltySteve (square)

1 @Audi driver, P.E. (vhab)

3 @squaretaper LIT AF PE (salty, jean15, me2)

1 @chart94 (audi)


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

*belated TIMEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE*


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

After their adventures in southern Maine, the group headed to the Midcoast. They decide to stop in Rockland so they can visit the Project Puffin Visitor Center in @RBHeadge PE’s honor. But it’s also a great place to get a lobstah roll and watch the lobstah boats come in. The group sets up at an ocean side park, eating their lobstsah rolls - made with just enough mayo to hold the lobstah meat together, the way a roll should be made. @vhab49_PE notices that there’s a sign for harbor tours and since @squaretaper LIT AF PE has always wanted to be a boat, the group goes. @JayKay PE finds a lobstah boat that’s about to go out to pull up their traps that’ll let them group on. @squaretaper LIT AF PE is bouncing with glee. @jean15paul_PE &amp; @chart94 decide to stay back as they both get seasick and the water is a little choppy today. “Suit yerself” @MEtoEE says as they jog off to catch the boat with the rest. 

As they pull out further into the ocean, the ocean gets a bit choppier. The captain decides that they’ll pull up a couple of traps since they have a bunch of come-from-aways on the boat and @txjennah PE is looking a little green. For some reason, @squaretaper LIT AF PE attempts to help the captain pull traps. Right as they are about to lift a trap up, a wave comes crashing over and sweeps @squaretaper LIT AF PE overboard. @squaretaper LIT AF PE ended up tangled in the lines as they went overboard and got cracked over the head with a wooden lobstah, rendering them unconscious.

Unfortunately, @squaretaper LIT AF PE didn’t make it.

And was a regular townsperson.

The remaining players are:

@MEtoEE @SaltySteve @JayKay PE @vhab49_PE @chart94 @txjennah PE @Audi driver, P.E. @jean15paul_PE


----------



## User1

ANYBODY SENSE A PATTERN HERE 

I mean


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

You ever feel like you’re being ghosted?


----------



## NikR_PE

tj_PE said:


> ANYBODY SENSE A PATTERN HERE
> 
> I mean


Dont know about pattern, but Maine seems dangerous.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> wooden lobstah


+1 for wooden lobstah! Well done @LyceeFruit PE!


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Dangit @squaretaper LIT AF PE, stop claiming to be mafia


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

I read "lobstah" so many times that I heard "hahbah tours" my head.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

I all of a sudden have an ad *over* the reply box. Right where the "submit" button is.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

There we go, posting got rid of it since refreshing didn't work.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

It’s a cool August evening in Downeast Maine. The chill air has led most of the tourists to retreat in their AirBNBs. But still, there’s a good size group wandering the carriage roads in Acadia National Park. @blybrook PE is riding around on their e-bike with a dead battery as they forgot to fully charge it before departing to meet the group. It’s alright as the group is moving slowly to accomodate @MEtoEE (who biffed it on Beehive Trail earlier that morning &amp; has a nasty gash on their shin). Even though it is against park rules, @SaltySteve &amp; @JayKay PE have brought fireworks to set off when they reach an inlet much to the dismay of the rest of the group - particularly @MEtoEE who won’t be able to get away from the park rangers. @SaltySteve, @Roarbark, &amp; @JayKay PE  set up the firework display on a cleared out part of the shore. The beavers cleared out that area for their dams earlier this year. However, since it’s dark, the group doesn’t realize that they’ve set up right near a beaver’s home. @Roarbark starts lighting off the fireworks because they have been full of terrible decisions this trip, so why stop now? All of a sudden, the group hears a slapping sound. @MEtoEE “What is that?”

@blybrook PE being a bear of course, is familiar with the sound “It’s a beaver’s tail hitting the ground. We’re apparently near one of their homes”

@vhab49_PE starts backing away as they are uncomfortable with beavers, their feet are freaky. @Roarbark is nonplussed and continues to light shit on fire. Suddenly, one of the fireworks is THWACKED by a beaver’s tail just as @Roarbark catches the charge on fire. And since the crew drove through NH, they were able to get the good fireworks. Which isn’t doing anything good for @vhab49_PE right now since the beaver’s tail sent the lit firework directly at their face. It explodes in their face, blinding them and melting off their skin. Because @vhab49_PE is panicking, they are running &amp; flailing about. @vhab49_PE trips over a rock and rolls into ocean, drowning.

@vhab49_PE was lynched by the mafia.

*Remaining players:*

@MEtoEE @SaltySteve @JayKay PE @chart94 @txjennah PE @Audi driver, P.E. @jean15paul_PE


----------



## SaltySteve PE

@LyceeFruit PE I should have never changed my vote last round. Please mark me down for @jean15paul_PE


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Ooooo Wooo Ooooo!


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

SaltySteve said:


> @LyceeFruit PE I should have never changed my vote last round. Please mark me down for @jean15paul_PE


It's to early for this Salty. I haven't even had coffee yet. I'm not mafia.

@LyceeFruit PE I vote for @SaltySteve because he keeps picking on me.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Attempting some basic vote analysis...

I was starting to think @JayKay PE was trying to make me look suspicious by voting for me and switching on day 1, but she voted for @NikR_PE and NikR voted for her. So she's probably clean.

@MEtoEE also voted for NikR, but it was a last minute vote after becoming obvious that NikR was going to be lynched, so not quite as reliable.

@ChebyshevII PE and @vhab49_PE also voted for NikR, but they are already ded. 

Not sure I can glean anything else from the voting patterns since no other mafia have been identified.

...

How many players did we start with? Trying to figure out if there are 1 or 2 more mafia.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Oops meant to quote this...


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

@jean15paul_PE started with 13

Vote tally:

 1 @SaltySteve (jean15)

1 @jean15paul_PE (salty)


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

jean15paul_PE said:


> Oops meant to quote this...
> 
> View attachment 16974


Here are the final votes for each round, if it helps. Mostly, I see a lot of the vote switching as distraction, but there might be something there. The only thing that really counts, IMO, is the final vote (or nonvote) cast.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Audi driver said:


> Here are the final votes for each round, if it helps. Mostly, I see a lot of the vote switching as distraction, but there might be something there. The only thing that really counts, IMO, is the final vote (or nonvote) cast.
> 
> View attachment 16978


I love the player names lol


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

LyceeFruit PE said:


> I love the player names lol


Note that I forgot to notate TJ as being townie. Fixed in my post tho.


----------



## User1

my last NV was unintentional and I feel like I lost us the game bc i would have saved RB. 

I'm sorry, townies, I let you down ♥


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Audi driver said:


> Note that I forgot to notate TJ as being townie. Fixed in my post tho.


For whatever it's worth, I did vote on day 1. But @LyceeFruit PE missed it, so it didn't end up in the tally. Didn't affect the results, but just want to make sure your data is accurate.

I voted for @ChebyshevII PE. Basically I just voted with @RBHeadge PE because I didn't have anything else to go on.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Gotta say...y'all make this quarantine a lot better. Thanks.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> I was hoping one of yall would say something to make me want to vote for you. I hate the randomness of the first day.
> 
> @LyceeFruit PE I vote for @ChebyshevII PE because RBHeadge did I guess ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


From page 498 for your reference.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> I all of a sudden have an ad *over* the reply box. Right where the "submit" button is.


@Road Guy gotta pay those bills.  Lord knows, not enough of us pay for this...


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> For whatever it's worth, I did vote on day 1. But @LyceeFruit PE missed it, so it didn't end up in the tally. Didn't affect the results, but just want to make sure your data is accurate.
> 
> I voted for @ChebyshevII PE. Basically I just voted with @RBHeadge PE because I didn't have anything else to go on.


RUB IT IN WHY DONT YA!? (I kid, I'm usually v on top of things and I can't believe I missed your vote)


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

jean15paul_PE said:


> For whatever it's worth, I did vote on day 1. But @LyceeFruit PE missed it, so it didn't end up in the tally. Didn't affect the results, but just want to make sure your data is accurate.
> 
> I voted for @ChebyshevII PE. Basically I just voted with @RBHeadge PE because I didn't have anything else to go on.


----------



## DLD PE

tj_PE said:


> my last NV was unintentional and I feel like I lost us the game bc i would have saved RB.
> 
> I'm sorry, townies, I let you down ♥


No you didn't.  I major effed up on this one.  I hope you guys can forgive me.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

tj_PE said:


> my last NV was unintentional and I feel like I lost us the game bc i would have saved RB.
> 
> I'm sorry, townies, I let you down ♥


Not your fault, don't worry about it.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Throwing this out there now: do you guys wanna play over the weekend or no? 

@MEtoEE @SaltySteve @JayKay PE @chart94 @txjennah PE @Audi driver, P.E. @jean15paul_PE


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

LyceeFruit PE said:


> Throwing this out there now: do you guys wanna play over the weekend or no?
> 
> @MEtoEE @SaltySteve @JayKay PE @chart94 @txjennah PE @Audi driver, P.E. @jean15paul_PE


I can not.


----------



## DLD PE

I can play.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

So that is solved, take out Audi tonight.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

not sure. my weekends are normally pretty busy, but with the stay home order, it might not be. I suspect we'll still be doing stuff around the house. But I can probably play


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

1 no

2 yes

1 maybe

I think we should just resume on Monday. We'll still do the day kill today. And maf has til 5am est Monday for the night kill


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

or you know, just eliminate the maf today and be done with it


----------



## DLD PE

Thanks.  I'll carry the weight of guilt with me til then.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

@LyceeFruit PE I vote Chart again, because their only vote was for someone who the only known mafia also voted to eliminate. Also, it was nice knowing you all.


----------



## DLD PE

@LyceeFruit PE I vote for @chart94


----------



## chart94 PE

@LyceeFruit PE I vote for @MEtoEE simply for accusing me! I’m innocent!!


----------



## chart94 PE

I still think JK is suspect ~squinty eyes~


----------



## chart94 PE

Trrriiipppllleeeee


----------



## DLD PE

chart94 said:


> @LyceeFruit PE I vote for @MEtoEE simply for accusing me! I’m innocent!!


Yes, but I have a habit of voting for innocents lately.


----------



## RBHeadge PE




----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

chart94 said:


> @LyceeFruit PE I vote for @MEtoEE simply for accusing me! I’m innocent!!


Your vote here presumes #MeToo is mafia and voted for mafia as a distraction in round 1, which is highly suspect, particularly considering the close vote that round. And your activity surrounding and including this vote screams mafia.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Audi driver said:


> Your vote here presumes #MeToo is mafia and voted for mafia as a distraction in round 1, which is highly suspect, particularly considering the close vote that round. And your activity surrounding and including this vote screams mafia.


You make a good point @Audi driver, P.E.. I was wondering the same thing.

But it's also interesting that @MEtoEE cast the deciding vote against a mafia, but hasn't been targeted for a nightkill. The townies that voted for @NikR_PE would seem to be prime targets for the maf because they would be trusted by the group. That does make me a little suspicious of ME2EE.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

but maybe I'm grasping at straws ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Also triple post


----------



## chart94 PE

Audi driver said:


> Your vote here presumes #MeToo is mafia and voted for mafia as a distraction in round 1, which is highly suspect, particularly considering the close vote that round. And your activity surrounding and including this vote screams mafia.


I'm suspecting you now too. This is becoming out of hand. I just want to farm my cabbages.


----------



## Roarbark

LyceeFruit PE said:


> It’@Roarbark starts lighting off the fireworks because they have been full of terrible decisions this trip, so why stop now?....
> 
> @Roarbark is nonplussed and continues to light shit on fire.   [Roar: Hell yeah, favorite sentence of story time so far.]


Hey. Until now all my terrible decisions (unless I'm forgetting some) have resulted in good things. Like personal growth, and mafia death. 

@vhab49_PE Sorry, but I don't take responsibility at all. All blame rests on the beaver.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

@LyceeFruit PE, I'm going to switch my vote to @MEtoEE.

_*Crosses fingers*_


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

15 minutes

Vote tally:

1 @jean15paul_PE (salty)

2 @chart94 (audi, me2)

2 @MEtoEE (chart, jean15)

Remaining players:

 @MEtoEE @chart94 @jean15paul_PE @SaltySteve @Audi driver, P.E. @JayKay PE @txjennah PE


----------



## DLD PE

Rock paper scissors lizard spock


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

TIME

@chart94 &amp; @MEtoEE plz send 7 rounds of rock paper scissors


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

View attachment 13835


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE




----------



## NikR_PE




----------



## RBHeadge PE




----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Still waiting... lol


----------



## User1

Coin toss 2/3


----------



## DLD PE

Roll a D3?  I call tails.


----------



## DLD PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> Still waiting... lol


Sent


----------



## chart94 PE

sent


----------



## User1




----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP




----------



## JayKay PE

Wait...I haven’t been killed yet?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

JayKay PE said:


> Wait...I haven’t been killed yet?


How do you do it???


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> How do you do it???


Well, for starters...she hasn’t claimed to being mafia yet.


----------



## User1

I was gonna say how does maf and or doc know who to kill or save if we don't find out who got lynched. Unless they're both maf and the maf chooses someone other than them to ded?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

I've got a life insurance policy out on both and I need to know which one to file....



tj_PE said:


> I was gonna say how does maf and or doc know who to kill or save if we don't find out who got lynched. Unless they're both maf and the maf chooses someone other than them to ded?


oops, I mean this^


----------



## User1




----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Sorry, mod did not feel great.

Mod is 2 episodes into Tiger King. Oh boy.

Kill &amp; story shortly.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

The crew heads to Bangor so they can see Stephen King’s House. Because when one is in Maine, you must eat lobstah, see Stephen King’s house, attempt to see a moose, and head to Baxter State Park. There isn’t much else to do in Bangor so they decide it’ll be a quick stop before heading up to Moosehead Lake. There is someone standing near Stephen King’s house selling red ballons. @SaltySteve runs up and buys 7 red balloons - one for everyone. Except for @chart94 because @SaltySteve can’t count very well. ( @Roarbark &amp; @blybrook PE decided to bypass Bangor and headed to the woods. Because bears don’t really like being in town)
@SaltySteve: “I’m so sorry @chart94, here take mine and I’ll got get another one!”

@chart94: “No, it’s ok. Pennywise creeps me out and red balloons remind me of that Nena song. I’m perfectly happy without one”

@SaltySteve, _crestfallen_: “Oh, ok. If you say so”

The group walks a bit around Bangor while they wait for their tour of Stephen King’s house. The group walks over across the State Bridge, over the Kenduskeag Stream. Maine DOT’s budget has been wicked cruddy for the last dozen years or so so there’s a lot of potholes and exposed rebar. @jean15paul_PE trips in a pothole and lets go of their balloon. @chart94 tries to grab it for them but trips as well. Unfortunately for @chart94, there was a rip in the fencing and they fell over the railing into the Kenduskeag. Their body is swept away into the Penobscot River to never been seen again.

@chart94 was a regular townsfolk.

*The remaining players are:*

 @MEtoEE @JayKay PE @jean15paul_PE @txjennah PE @Audi driver, P.E. @SaltySteve


----------



## RBHeadge PE

The townies have to eliminate a mafia tomorrow night or it's all over.


----------



## User1

LyceeFruit PE said:


> Sorry, mod did not feel great.
> 
> Mod is 2 episodes into Tiger King. Oh boy.
> 
> Kill &amp; story shortly.


Hope you're feeling better


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

tj_PE said:


> Hope you're feeling better


Thank you! ❤

I am, I think I've stressed myself into not feeling well. But I've taken some cold meds today and i feel loads better . I also spent most of yesterday afternoon watching Bob Ross


----------



## RBHeadge PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> Sorry, mod did not feel great.


Get well soon!


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> Sorry, mod did not feel great.
> 
> Mod is 2 episodes into Tiger King. Oh boy.
> 
> Kill &amp; story shortly.


I hope you feel better *hugs*



LyceeFruit PE said:


> The crew heads to Bangor so they can see Stephen King’s House. Because when one is in Maine, you must eat lobstah, see Stephen King’s house, attempt to see a moose, and head to Baxter State Park. There isn’t much else to do in Bangor so they decide it’ll be a quick stop before heading up to Moosehead Lake. There is someone standing near Stephen King’s house selling red ballons. @SaltySteve runs up and buys 7 red balloons - one for everyone. Except for @chart94 because @SaltySteve can’t count very well. ( @Roarbark &amp; @blybrook PE decided to bypass Bangor and headed to the woods. Because bears don’t really like being in town)
> @SaltySteve: “I’m so sorry @chart94, here take mine and I’ll got get another one!”
> 
> @chart94: “No, it’s ok. Pennywise creeps me out and red balloons remind me of that Nena song. I’m perfectly happy without one”
> 
> @SaltySteve, _crestfallen_: “Oh, ok. If you say so”
> 
> The group walks a bit around Bangor while they wait for their tour of Stephen King’s house. The group walks over across the State Bridge, over the Kenduskeag Stream. Maine DOT’s budget has been wicked cruddy for the last dozen years or so so there’s a lot of potholes and exposed rebar. @jean15paul_PE trips in a pothole and lets go of their balloon. @chart94 tries to grab it for them but trips as well. Unfortunately for @chart94, there was a rip in the fencing and they fell over the railing into the Kenduskeag. Their body is swept away into the Penobscot River to never been seen again.
> 
> @chart94 was a regular townsfolk.
> 
> *The remaining players are:*
> 
> @MEtoEE @JayKay PE @jean15paul_PE @txjennah PE @Audi driver, P.E. @SaltySteve


Ugh!



RBHeadge PE said:


> The townies have to eliminate a mafia tomorrow night or it's all over.


^THIS



LyceeFruit PE said:


> Thank you! ❤
> 
> I am, I think I've stressed myself into not feeling well. But I've taken some cold meds today and i feel loads better . I also spent most of yesterday afternoon watching Bob Ross


Glad it's not the 'rona


----------



## chart94 PE

Told you guys I just wanted to drink some rum.. at least it wasn’t the wood chipper..


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

The groups leaves Bangor and heads northwest ish towards Moosehead. You can’t get theyah from heyah so it’s gonna take a few hours to get there before they’ll get there. They can’t wait to do some warm up hikes, fish, and go sailing. There’s also some moose cruises that they can go on. The group leaves @MEtoEE’s Cobalt in Bangor since the group is small enough to all fit into the van now plus a Cobalt on some of Maine’s backroads would not end well. On the way there, @MadamPirate PE drives the group through Monson, so close to the 100 Mile Wilderness. The group decides to stop so they can hike a few miles on the Appalachian Trail before they hike around Moosehead. It’s been a dream of @SaltySteves to hike the AT so they are very excited even if it’s only for a couple of house. @MadamPirate PE pulls over and tells them that they have 4 hours to hike. And everyone must be back at the van in 4 hours so they can head up to Moosehead. @MEtoEE stays back with @MadamPirate PE, their shin is still smarting from the tumble on Beehive trail. @SaltySteve and @JayKay PE lead the way! They decide that they’ll hike out about 1.5 hours and turn around to give themselves a buffer and snack breaks since @Audi driver, P.E. requires many snack breaks. The group gets going and @SaltySteve very quickly finds their groove and is cruising on ahead. @jean15paul_PE is trying to call to them to slow down but @SaltySteve has Rebecca Black’s Friday blasting in their headphones and can’t hear anything. Due to this, @SaltySteve doesn’t realize that there’s a bear along side of the trail. And it isn’t @blybrook PE. This bear is hangry and can smell the whoopie pies in @SaltySteve’s pack. Suddenly, the bear lunges at @SaltySteve, teeth and claws ripping at flesh, wool, and nylon to get to those whoopie pies. The rest of the group rounds the corner and comes upon the gory scene. @txjennah PE screeches which scares off the bear. But there is nothing the group can do to save @SaltySteve.

@SaltySteve was lynched by the mafia.

Remaining players are:

@MEtoEE @JayKay PE @Audi driver, P.E. @txjennah PE @jean15paul_PE


----------



## JayKay PE

Uh...


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

This is all very unexpected.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> This is all very unexpected.


idk, sounds like Maine is a dangerous place.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> idk, sounds like Maine is a dangerous place.


you just gotta avoid bears, I95, and being near the water and you'll be fine


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

excluding our rivers &amp; lakes, we only have ~3500 miles of coastline. nbd


----------



## RBHeadge PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> you just gotta avoid bears, I95, and being near the water and you'll be fine


So... don't leave Boston?



LyceeFruit PE said:


> excluding our rivers &amp; lakes, we only have ~3500 miles of coastline. nbd


fun fact: Maine is geographically the closest State to the continent of Africa.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> So... don't leave Boston?


One should *ALWAYS* leave Boston.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

LyceeFruit PE said:


> The crew heads to Bangor so they can see Stephen King’s House. Because when one is in Maine, you must eat lobstah, see Stephen King’s house, attempt to see a moose, and head to Baxter State Park. There isn’t much else to do in Bangor so they decide it’ll be a quick stop before heading up to Moosehead Lake. There is someone standing near Stephen King’s house selling red ballons. @SaltySteve runs up and buys 7 red balloons - one for everyone. Except for @chart94 because @SaltySteve can’t count very well. ( @Roarbark &amp; @blybrook PE decided to bypass Bangor and headed to the woods. Because bears don’t really like being in town)
> @SaltySteve: “I’m so sorry @chart94, here take mine and I’ll got get another one!”
> 
> @chart94: “No, it’s ok. Pennywise creeps me out and red balloons remind me of that Nena song. I’m perfectly happy without one”
> 
> @SaltySteve, _crestfallen_: “Oh, ok. If you say so”
> 
> The group walks a bit around Bangor while they wait for their tour of Stephen King’s house. The group walks over across the State Bridge, over the Kenduskeag Stream. Maine DOT’s budget has been wicked cruddy for the last dozen years or so so there’s a lot of potholes and exposed rebar. @jean15paul_PE trips in a pothole and lets go of their balloon. @chart94 tries to grab it for them but trips as well. Unfortunately for @chart94, there was a rip in the fencing and they fell over the railing into the Kenduskeag. Their body is swept away into the Penobscot River to never been seen again.
> 
> @chart94 was a regular townsfolk.
> 
> *The remaining players are:*
> 
> @MEtoEE @JayKay PE @jean15paul_PE @txjennah PE @Audi driver, P.E. @SaltySteve


HOLEEE POOP!


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

RBHeadge PE said:


> The townies have to eliminate a mafia tomorrow night or it's all over.


Yep.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

@LyceeFruit PE I vote transmit girl. (fingers crossed)


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Audi driver said:


> @LyceeFruit PE I vote transmit girl. (fingers crossed)


I'm not sure who that is...


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

LyceeFruit PE said:


> I'm not sure who that is...


@txjennah PE


----------



## JayKay PE

Wait.  I rephrase my previous question: how are both I and @Audi driver, P.E. alive?


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> @txjennah PE


That's what I thought but wanted confirmation


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

JayKay PE said:


> Wait.  I rephrase my previous question: how are both I and @Audi driver, P.E. alive?


lol


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

JayKay PE said:


> Wait.  I rephrase my previous question: how are both I and @Audi driver, P.E. alive?


I have exactly no idea. I've helped vote off exactly every townie!  Yikes! But I am sure that's one reason the mafia are keeping me alive. Quite the catch 22. Everyone should realize by now I have exactly zero clue how to play this game. I'm the only one that's said that, that can prove it.


----------



## JayKay PE

Friendship is for suckers.

@LyceeFruit PE, I vote for @MEtoEE


----------



## DLD PE

This round went from great to bad to worse.  Apparently I've had too much going on and it affected my head, what with trying to get two projects out while overhauling a third, having a screened porch built while dealing with apparently an uncommunicative contractor who woke up with a 104 fever yesterday.  He got tested and confirmed he doesn't have Covid-19, but I told him to take care of himself and don't worry about our project for now.

Anyway I bombed out on this mafia round.  Just hope I didn't burn any bridges.  

@LyceeFruit PE I vote for @Audi driver, P.E.


----------



## NikR_PE

MEtoEE said:


> Anyway I bombed out on this mafia round.  Just hope I didn't burn any bridges.


Playing mafia is like playing monopoly. Only true friends prevail.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Vote update:

1 @txjennah PE (audi)

1 @MEtoEE (jk)

1 @Audi driver, P.E. (me2)

Reminder, remaining players are: @Audi driver, P.E. @JayKay PE @MEtoEE @txjennah PE @jean15paul_PE


----------



## DLD PE

NikR_PE said:


> Playing mafia is like playing monopoly. Only true friends prevail.


How fittingly cryptic.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

MEtoEE said:


> This round went from great to bad to worse.  Apparently I've had too much going on and it affected my head, what with trying to get two projects out while overhauling a third, having a screened porch built while dealing with apparently an uncommunicative contractor who woke up with a 104 fever yesterday.  He got tested and confirmed he doesn't have Covid-19, but I told him to take care of himself and don't worry about our project for now.
> 
> Anyway I bombed out on this mafia round.  Just hope I didn't burn any bridges.
> 
> @LyceeFruit PE I vote for @Audi driver, P.E.


This vote while understandable, is a mistake.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP




----------



## DLD PE

Audi driver said:


> This vote while understandable, is a mistake.


Ok, but everyone says that when they get a vote, except you who always seems to want to get votes/quit playing.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

This round has been crazy. The thing standing out to me is that Audi has been super engaged this round after having zero engagement/interest for multiple rounds. Maybe suspish, but I'm grasping.

@LyceeFruit PE I vote for @Audi driver, P.E. 
(someone please figure out who to vote for and let everyone know)


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

jean15paul_PE said:


> This round has been crazy. The thing standing out to me is that Audi has been super engaged this round after having zero engagement/interest for multiple rounds. Maybe suspish, but I'm grasping.
> 
> @LyceeFruit PE I vote for @Audi driver, P.E.
> (someone please figure out who to vote for and let everyone know)


Did you miss last game entirely? Also, I think a review of this game thread will show you to be incorrect.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE




----------



## DLD PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> This round has been crazy. The thing standing out to me is that Audi has been super engaged this round after having zero engagement/interest for multiple rounds. Maybe suspish, but I'm grasping.
> 
> @LyceeFruit PE I vote for @Audi driver, P.E.
> (someone please figure out who to vote for and let everyone know)


Haha exactly, but every round has some sort if craziness to it!


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Audi driver said:


> Did you miss last game entirely? Also, I think a review of this game thread will show you to be incorrect.


I actually might have. I don't remember. The days are starting to blur together. Time no longer exists.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

jean15paul_PE said:


> This round has been crazy. The thing standing out to me is that Audi has been super engaged this round after having zero engagement/interest for multiple rounds. Maybe suspish, but I'm grasping.
> 
> @LyceeFruit PE I vote for @Audi driver, P.E.
> (someone please figure out who to vote for and let everyone know)


As for who to vote for, all I really have is who NOT to vote for. Don't vote for JK or MEtoEE (or me obviously) because they are the only remaining players to have successfully voted for mafia. To wit:


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Audi driver said:


> As for who to vote for, all I really have is who NOT to vote for. Don't vote for JK (or me obviously) because she is the only remaining player to have successfully voted for mafia. To wit:
> 
> View attachment 17013


And what about @MEtoEE?


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

ChebyshevII PE said:


> And what about @MEtoEE?


Updated to reflect.


----------



## DLD PE

Where has the cop been this whole time?  The FL/Bama line?


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

MEtoEE said:


> Where has the cop been this whole time?  The FL/Bama line?


Or the doctor for that matter.


----------



## JayKay PE

Okay.  So there are at least 2 mafia left, since 12+ initial players means 3 mafia, 1 cop, 1 doctor.  

@LyceeFruit PE, I changing my vote to @txjennah PE


----------



## DLD PE

Audi driver said:


> Or the doctor for that matter.


We have a doc?  j/k the doc role can be very difficult I would imagine.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Vote update:

2 @txjennah PE (audi, jk)

2 @Audi driver, P.E. (me2, jean15)


----------



## User1

fun fact: reaching out to start forming alliances with certain people causes you to be suspicious


----------



## RBHeadge PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> Vote update:
> 
> 2 @txjennah PE (audi, jk)
> 
> 2 @Audi driver, P.E. (me2, jean15)


So we're just waiting on @txjennah PE to determine the fate of the town?


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> So we're just waiting on @txjennah PE to determine the fate of the town?


apparently lol


----------



## DLD PE

tj_PE said:


> fun fact: reaching out to start forming alliances with certain people causes you to be suspicious


Ouch!  But I deserved that.


----------



## DLD PE

@LyceeFruit PE I change my vote to @txjennah PE.


----------



## DLD PE

Triple post.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Vote update:

3 @txjennah PE (me2, jk, audi)

1 @Audi driver, P.E. (jean15)


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

wait do we know something? 

@LyceeFruit PE, I change my vote to @txjennah PE


----------



## txjennah PE

Whoa I guess I should have checked in on this game.

Sorry everyone, work has been horrible so I haven't been on very much. I don't understand why the first vote against me counts, though, @LyceeFruit PE, @Audi driver, P.E. didn't even call me out by name.  I just have a notification from @ChebyshevII PE, but he's no longer playing.  Unless I missed some inside joke but I'm not going to spend the time to read the past ten pages.

@LyceeFruit PE I vote for @Audi driver, P.E. because this is some nonsense.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Vote tally:

4 @txjennah PE (audi, jean15, me2, jk)

1 @Audi driver, P.E. (txj)

Rule reminder/clarification/whatever: please use the person's username in yer vote. Even if its " @LyceeFruit PE I vote for ME2 ( @MEtoEE or MEtoEE)  that way it's for sure I know who you're voting for


----------



## DLD PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> Vote tally:
> 
> 4 @txjennah PE (audi, jean15, me2, jk)
> 
> 1 @Audi driver, P.E. (txj)
> 
> Rule reminder/clarification/whatever: please use the person's username in yer vote. Even if its " @LyceeFruit PE I vote for ME2 ( @MEtoEE or MEtoEE)  that way it's for sure I know who you're voting for


Yeah, Me2! (Pun intended)


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> Vote tally:
> 
> 4 @txjennah PE (audi, jean15, me2, jk)
> 
> 1 @Audi driver, P.E. (txj)
> 
> Rule reminder/clarification/whatever: please use the person's username in yer vote. Even if its " @LyceeFruit PE I vote for ME2 ( @MEtoEE or MEtoEE)  that way it's for sure I know who you're voting for


yeah, I guess if you're not actively checking the thread, or otherwise distracted. The @notification is useful to get your attention.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

MEtoEE said:


> Yeah, Me2! (Pun intended)


Wait, are you voting for yourself?


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Audi driver said:


> Wait, are you voting for yourself?


it's one way to get dedded


----------



## User1




----------



## Roarbark

LyceeFruit PE said:


> you just gotta avoid bears, I95, and being near the water and you'll be fine


Sitting next to giant bean boots/next to Roarbark while he's driving are also hazardous #JustMaineThings if memory serves.

Side note: Giant Bean Boots is really fun to say.


----------



## DLD PE

Roarbark said:


> Sitting next to giant bean boots/next to Roarbark while he's driving are also hazardous #JustMaineThings if memory serves.
> 
> Side note: Giant Bean Boots is really fun to say.


You're right!  Is it ok if I use that every time a townie gets dedded?

Such as, "Holy Giant Bean Boots!"


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

tj_PE said:


>


----------



## Roarbark

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


>


LEAPIN TOE BEANS, THAT'S A CUTE POCKET GHOST. I think "stay at home" is starting to get to me...


----------



## User1

is nobody gonna change they votes


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

GREAT BOUNCIN’ BEAN BAGS


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

tj_PE said:


> is nobody gonna change they votes


To what?


----------



## DLD PE

Roarbark said:


> LEAPIN TOE BEANS, THAT'S A CUTE POCKET GHOST. I think "stay at home" is starting to get to me...


Have you tried pouring Skittles down the toilet while flushing and stare directly overhead while they're going around because it looks like NASCAR race?


----------



## User1

Audi driver said:


> To what?


idunno

sometimes people change it up last minute!


----------



## JayKay PE

Doing crunches. Hope I don’t get killed.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

MEtoEE said:


> Have you tried pouring Skittles down the toilet while flushing and stare directly overhead while they're going around because it looks like NASCAR race?


I learned the hard way that this results in no skittles for eating.
 

...oh yeah, and a large plumbing bill.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

JayKay PE said:


> Doing crunches. Hope I don’t get killed.


I died by burpees this morning. 2 sets of 30? Yeah, right.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Triple


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

10 min

tally:

4 @txjennah PE (audi, me2, jk, jean15)

1 @Audi driver, P.E. (txj)


----------



## JayKay PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> I died by burpees this morning. 2 sets of 30? Yeah, right.


That sounds horrible. I forced myself (or attempted to) jog every other block today. My cardio has disappeared since not going to the gym. Plus I’ve never..run, so the whole thing is foreign. 
 

I’m afraid to do burpees because I live on the top floor.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

JayKay PE said:


> That sounds horrible. I forced myself (or attempted to) jog every other block today. My cardio has disappeared since not going to the gym. Plus I’ve never..run, so the whole thing is foreign.
> 
> 
> I’m afraid to do burpees because I live on the top floor.


burpees suck. i refuse to do them.

do couch to 5k!


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

TIME


----------



## MadamPirate PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> burpees suck. i refuse to do them.
> 
> do couch to 5k!


I prefer Zombies, Run! It's more fun.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

MadamPirate PE said:


> I prefer Zombies, Run! It's more fun.


Ive heard of that and it does seem fun.

I can program my garmin with the intervals from c25k and go by that instead of running something from my phone. plus im doing c25k for my dog lol


----------



## blybrook PE

Coworker told me he tried to do sit-ups this morning until his 120 lb dog sat on his chest as a "helper". That ended his workout for the day.


----------



## JayKay PE

blybrook PE said:


> Coworker told me he tried to do sit-ups this morning until his 120 lb dog sat on his chest as a "helper". That ended his workout for the day.


Should have done deadlifts with the dog.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

JayKay PE said:


> Should have done deadlifts with the dog.


But he was already dog-tired.


----------



## blybrook PE

JayKay PE said:


> Should have done deadlifts with the dog.


No thank you.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

They return to the van to an impatient @MadamPirate PE &amp; @MEtoEE.

@MadamPirate PE: “You’re late. Where have you been!?”

@Audi driver, P.E., wide-eyed: “ @SaltySteve was eaten by one of @blybrook PE’s cousins…”

@MadamPirate PE &amp; @MadamPirate PE: “well shit”

@MadamPirate PE: “Well at least he got to step foot on the AT before he died”

The group silently piles back into the van and continues onto Moosehead Lake. They had to see the largest lake in the state of Maine. Plus, there was a chance of seeing a moose! They hit the road which happens to be a rutted out dirt road. Again, Maine DOT budget has been lacking. Finally, the group gets to the lake. And holy heck is it big! The group decidets to take a boat cruise around the lake on the boat named Katahdin. @txjennah PE is apprehensive about getting on yet another boat. But it’s a lake not the ocean so the water is a lot calmer so they shouldn’t get motion sick. 

Captain: “If anyone needs to use the bathroom, we suggest going before we get under way. The privy on the boat is currently out of service. There was a minor accident this morning and the plumber can’t get here til this evening.”

@txjennah PE, @MadamPirate PE, &amp; @jean15paul_PE head towards the restrooms. There’s a wicked long line and @txjennah PE can’t hold it. They spot a copse of trees and decide to head over there. @MadamPirate PE acts as lookout as @txjennah PE ducks behind a tree. Unbeknowst to @txjennah PE, they picked a bush that was home to a swarm of hornets. Which they are deathly allergic too. When @txjennah PE dropped trou, the wind created by their pants hitting the ground disturbed the hornets. The hornets surrounded @txjennah PE, stinging them repeatedly. And @txjennah PE had left their epi-pen in the van which was too far away for @MadamPirate PE to run to in time.

@txjennah PE was mafia.

*Remaining players: * @MEtoEE @JayKay PE @Audi driver, P.E. @jean15paul_PE


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> I died by burpees this morning. 2 sets of 30? Yeah, right.






LyceeFruit PE said:


> burpees suck. i refuse to do them.
> 
> do couch to 5k!






MadamPirate PE said:


> I prefer Zombies, Run! It's more fun.






JayKay PE said:


> Should have done deadlifts with the dog.


I'm really missing the gym. I put together some home workout plans, but I've actually been way more busy with work than usual, so I haven't had time. I'm going to get to it eventually.

Burpees do suck. If you force yourself to do them regularly, they start to suck less.

I've tried every kind of cardio there is and I hate all cardio. Actually I don't mind swimming, but all other long endurance cardio sucks! I did Zombies Run for a while, but I just can't enjoy cardio. I don't mind doing wind sprints, so that's something. 

This is why I like high intensity workout like CrossFit or bootcamps. I can get cardio benefits without "doing cardio."

A 120 deadliiftis too light for most guys.

Ugh, I miss my workouts!


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> They return to the van to an impatient @MadamPirate PE &amp; @MEtoEE.
> 
> @MadamPirate PE: “You’re late. Where have you been!?”
> 
> @Audi driver, P.E., wide-eyed: “ @SaltySteve was eaten by one of @blybrook PE’s cousins…”
> 
> @MadamPirate PE &amp; @MadamPirate PE: “well shit”
> 
> @MadamPirate PE: “Well at least he got to step foot on the AT before he died”
> 
> The group silently piles back into the van and continues onto Moosehead Lake. They had to see the largest lake in the state of Maine. Plus, there was a chance of seeing a moose! They hit the road which happens to be a rutted out dirt road. Again, Maine DOT budget has been lacking. Finally, the group gets to the lake. And holy heck is it big! The group decidets to take a boat cruise around the lake on the boat named Katahdin. @txjennah PE is apprehensive about getting on yet another boat. But it’s a lake not the ocean so the water is a lot calmer so they shouldn’t get motion sick.
> 
> Captain: “If anyone needs to use the bathroom, we suggest going before we get under way. The privy on the boat is currently out of service. There was a minor accident this morning and the plumber can’t get here til this evening.”
> 
> @txjennah PE, @MadamPirate PE, &amp; @jean15paul_PE head towards the restrooms. There’s a wicked long line and @txjennah PE can’t hold it. They spot a copse of trees and decide to head over there. @MadamPirate PE acts as lookout as @txjennah PE ducks behind a tree. Unbeknowst to @txjennah PE, they picked a bush that was home to a swarm of hornets. Which they are deathly allergic too. When @txjennah PE dropped trou, the wind created by their pants hitting the ground disturbed the hornets. The hornets surrounded @txjennah PE, stinging them repeatedly. And @txjennah PE had left their epi-pen in the van which was too far away for @MadamPirate PE to run to in time.
> 
> @txjennah PE was mafia.
> 
> *Remaining players: * @MEtoEE @JayKay PE @Audi driver, P.E. @jean15paul_PE




View attachment 17037


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> A 120 deadliiftis too light for most guys.


But this 120lbs is oddly shaped, fuzzy, and wiggly so it adds a whole new challenge


----------



## MadamPirate PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> I'm really missing the gym. I put together some home workout plans, but I've actually been way more busy with work than usual, so I haven't had time. I'm going to get to it eventually.
> 
> Burpees do suck. If you force yourself to do them regularly, they start to suck less.
> 
> I've tried every kind of cardio there is and I hate all cardio. Actually I don't mind swimming, but all other long endurance cardio sucks! I did Zombies Run for a while, but I just can't enjoy cardio. I don't mind doing wind sprints, so that's something.
> 
> This is why I like high intensity workout like CrossFit or bootcamps. I can get cardio benefits without "doing cardio."
> 
> A 120 deadliiftis too light for most guys.
> 
> Ugh, I miss my workouts!


Taebo? Get some good ol' Billy Blanks in ya!


----------



## Roarbark

MEtoEE said:


> Have you tried pouring Skittles down the toilet while flushing and stare directly overhead while they're going around because it looks like NASCAR race?


Can't say I have, but I HAVE been watching THESE videos (Marbula One Marble Races) during quarantine.
They're actually so damn exciting, and the announcing and production value is top-notch. My team is doing very poorly so far this season though...
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=55iTYdRDG4s&amp;list=PLSmWeUDtr9fBm-OMFrcYtDRnmPwvjKt_s&amp;index=2



LyceeFruit PE said:


> @MadamPirate PE&amp; @MadamPirate PE: “well shit”
> 
> @MadamPirate PE: “Well at least he got to step foot on the AT before he died”


Multipersonality @MadamPirate PE talking to herself is my favorite part of today's story.


----------



## JayKay PE

Oh thank god we actually got a mafia. 
 

now I’m going to go to bed and try to settle my runners cough so I don’t get extra screened tomorrow at work.


----------



## chart94 PE




----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

MadamPirate PE said:


> Taebo? Get some good ol' Billy Blanks in ya!


Um, I would prefer not to have Billy Blanks "in" me.

I'm sorry. Blame quarantine liquor.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

chart94 said:


> View attachment 17042


Whys there such big windows


----------



## DLD PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> Whys there such big windows


In case its open casket.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

@MadamPirate PE sighs, rallies the group into the van, and starts taking yet another dirt road towards Millinocket so they can hike Katahdin. It’ll be a miracle if this van makes it back to the rental without some extra fee. At least time, they’re on an active logging road which are taken care of a lot better than the regular dirt roads. The logging trucks need to be able to haul down the roads without losing any of their precious cargo. Of course, since there’s over 10,000 miles of roads, there’s always a chance for lower quality road - especially when you’re not on a main road or it’s fallen out of use. The van easily reaches 50mph on the dirt and annoyingly it’s in good condition so @Audi driver, P.E. can belt out Nena now that @chart94 is gone. The GPS dings, telling @MadamPirate PE to talk a right onto a secondary road. The road quality deteriorates as they go but they’re still able to make good time. @JayKay PE frantically taps @MadamPirate PE’s arm, begging them to pull over. 

@JayKay PE: “I really gotta pee, please pull over!”

@MadamPirate PE: “You saw what happened the last time someone peed in a bush!”

@JayKay PE: “I’m not allergic to anything so it’ll be fine!”

As @JayKay PE gets out, a logging truck goes flying by, slamming into a pothole. The force causes one of the logs on the truck to come loose and it comes flying at @JayKay PE, crushing them underneath what was supposed to become toilet paper.

@JayKay PE was lynched by the mafia.

Remaining players: @Audi driver, P.E. @jean15paul_PE @MEtoEE


----------



## JayKay PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> @JayKay PE: “I really gotta pee, please pull over!”
> 
> @MadamPirate PE: “You saw what happened the last time someone peed in a bush!”
> 
> @JayKay PE: “I’m not allergic to anything so it’ll be fine!”


...how do you know this forbidden knowledge about JayKay...?

*squintiest of eyes*


----------



## RBHeadge PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> crushing them underneath what was supposed to become toilet paper.


Does this mean that there will be even less toilet paper available on the market?


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Does this mean that there will be even less toilet paper available on the market?


yes


----------



## DLD PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> yes


No TP?  Holy Giant Bean Boots Batman!


----------



## txjennah PE

Lol interesting way to kill me off! I have an aversion to hornets since both my mom and brother are allergic to them...I've never been stung, but clear the area pretty quickly when I see one in case I'm allergic too.  I always warned my field staff, "If we open a well head and we see a hornet's nest, then my ass is running away."



I wasn't lying, work has been pretty bad. There is a light at the end of the tunnel though.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Apparently I'm a mind reader today.


----------



## blybrook PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> Apparently I'm a mind reader today.


The previous chippings have opened your mind to the world around you.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

LyceeFruit PE said:


> They return to the van to an impatient @MadamPirate PE &amp; @MEtoEE.
> 
> @MadamPirate PE: “You’re late. Where have you been!?”
> 
> @Audi driver, P.E., wide-eyed: “ @SaltySteve was eaten by one of @blybrook PE’s cousins…”
> 
> @MadamPirate PE &amp; @MadamPirate PE: “well shit”
> 
> @MadamPirate PE: “Well at least he got to step foot on the AT before he died”
> 
> The group silently piles back into the van and continues onto Moosehead Lake. They had to see the largest lake in the state of Maine. Plus, there was a chance of seeing a moose! They hit the road which happens to be a rutted out dirt road. Again, Maine DOT budget has been lacking. Finally, the group gets to the lake. And holy heck is it big! The group decidets to take a boat cruise around the lake on the boat named Katahdin. @txjennah PE is apprehensive about getting on yet another boat. But it’s a lake not the ocean so the water is a lot calmer so they shouldn’t get motion sick.
> 
> Captain: “If anyone needs to use the bathroom, we suggest going before we get under way. The privy on the boat is currently out of service. There was a minor accident this morning and the plumber can’t get here til this evening.”
> 
> @txjennah PE, @MadamPirate PE, &amp; @jean15paul_PE head towards the restrooms. There’s a wicked long line and @txjennah PE can’t hold it. They spot a copse of trees and decide to head over there. @MadamPirate PE acts as lookout as @txjennah PE ducks behind a tree. Unbeknowst to @txjennah PE, they picked a bush that was home to a swarm of hornets. Which they are deathly allergic too. When @txjennah PE dropped trou, the wind created by their pants hitting the ground disturbed the hornets. The hornets surrounded @txjennah PE, stinging them repeatedly. And @txjennah PE had left their epi-pen in the van which was too far away for @MadamPirate PE to run to in time.
> 
> @txjennah PE was mafia.
> 
> *Remaining players: * @MEtoEE @JayKay PE @Audi driver, P.E. @jean15paul_PE


Yes!


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

LyceeFruit PE said:


> @MadamPirate PE sighs, rallies the group into the van, and starts taking yet another dirt road towards Millinocket so they can hike Katahdin. It’ll be a miracle if this van makes it back to the rental without some extra fee. At least time, they’re on an active logging road which are taken care of a lot better than the regular dirt roads. The logging trucks need to be able to haul down the roads without losing any of their precious cargo. Of course, since there’s over 10,000 miles of roads, there’s always a chance for lower quality road - especially when you’re not on a main road or it’s fallen out of use. The van easily reaches 50mph on the dirt and annoyingly it’s in good condition so @Audi driver, P.E. can belt out Nena now that @chart94 is gone. The GPS dings, telling @MadamPirate PE to talk a right onto a secondary road. The road quality deteriorates as they go but they’re still able to make good time. @JayKay PE frantically taps @MadamPirate PE’s arm, begging them to pull over.
> 
> @JayKay PE: “I really gotta pee, please pull over!”
> 
> @MadamPirate PE: “You saw what happened the last time someone peed in a bush!”
> 
> @JayKay PE: “I’m not allergic to anything so it’ll be fine!”
> 
> As @JayKay PE gets out, a logging truck goes flying by, slamming into a pothole. The force causes one of the logs on the truck to come loose and it comes flying at @JayKay PE, crushing them underneath what was supposed to become toilet paper.
> 
> @JayKay PE was lynched by the mafia.
> 
> Remaining players: @Audi driver, P.E. @jean15paul_PE @MEtoEE


No!


----------



## User1

come on townies! you can do it! one more! ( i think )


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

So, we must have one mafia left, right? Because if there were two,  the game would be over. Of the two other players left, only one voted for mafia twice. That would be MEtoEE. So @LyceeFruit PE my vote has to go to the Jeans wearer. I note too that he was the last one to change his vote to transmit girl. I believe he did that when it was obvious that mafia was going to be eliminated to divert/create suspicion in this round.  He just realized the strategy too late to avoid suspicion. So that just serves to further reinforce my decision. Now I guess it's just up to MEtoEE to decide who he trusts.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Oh man, the last three players are definitely the hardest to read. This is intense!


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Yeah, I trust @MEtoEE WAY more than I trust @Audi driver, P.E.. 

@MEtoEE voted for NikR on day 1, which clinches it for me.
@Audi driver, P.E. has been all over the place this round. You're normally so disengaged, but now you seem to be actively causing trouble. I don't like it.

I've been my usual helpful and insightful self.  :B  Also, not to put too fine a point on it, but _I'm not mafia_.

@LyceeFruit PE, I vote for @Audi driver, P.E.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Audi driver said:


> So, we must have one mafia left, right? Because if there were two,  the game would be over. Of the two other players left, only one voted for mafia twice. That would be MEtoEE. So @LyceeFruit PE my vote has to go to the Jeans wearer. I note too that he was the last one to change his vote to transmit girl. I believe he did that when it was obvious that mafia was going to be eliminated to divert/create suspicion in this round.  He just realized the strategy too late to avoid suspicion. So that just serves to further reinforce my decision. Now I guess it's just up to MEtoEE to decide who he trusts.


I assume this means you're voting for @jean15paul_PE?


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

LyceeFruit PE said:


> I assume this means you're voting for @jean15paul_PE?


Yes. LOL


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Votes:

1 @Audi driver, P.E. (jean)

1 @jean15paul_PE (audi)

Oh man, no presh @MEtoEE

(can I heckle? *shrugs*)


----------



## DLD PE

tj_PE said:


> come on townies! you can do it! one more! ( i think )


You know since I don't trust ANYONE this could be difficult lol.


----------



## User1

MEtoEE said:


> You know since I don't trust ANYONE this could be difficult lol.


may the odds be ever in your favor


----------



## DLD PE

tj_PE said:


> may the odds be ever in your favor


Thanks!  Hopefully I will do you and @RBHeadge PE justice as well all townies!  This is a difficult choice.

This isn't monopoly.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

*Jeopardy theme plays*


----------



## JayKay PE




----------



## RBHeadge PE




----------



## LyceeFruit PE

I can't wait to see how this goes... it's all been very unexpected.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

I'm not sure what you were expecting?


----------



## DLD PE

Dang you guys are dying to know the outcome lol.

If RB and TJ can forgive me for my transgression,  I'll cast my vote now and we can get this over with.  I'd like to put this round behind me and move on.

On the other hand, I do have until 9pm to re-think this whole thing over....


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> I'm not sure what you were expecting?


Well usually ME2 dies on Day 1... so you know... the usual order of things...


----------



## RBHeadge PE

_lol, you do know that literally none of us have ANYWHERE to go for while?_


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> _lol, you do know that literally none of us have ANYWHERE to go for while?_


Well yes but ME2 is usually all dramatic and stuff. and they werent this round.


----------



## User1

MEtoEE said:


> Dang you guys are dying to know the outcome lol.
> 
> If RB and TJ can forgive me for my transgression,  I'll cast my vote now and we can get this over with.  I'd like to put this round behind me and move on.
> 
> On the other hand, I do have until 9pm to re-think this whole thing over....


JUST WAITING TO SEE IF IT WAS ALL WORTH IT YOU KNOW DYING AND STUFF


----------



## DLD PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> Well yes but ME2 is usually all dramatic and stuff. and they werent this round.


When have I ever been dramatic?


----------



## DLD PE

Well this one was hard.  Both Jean and Audi sort of acted like their usual selves in this round.  Jean made himself believable reaching out to a couple of townies looking for help/answers.  Audi never reached out to me, but he never does anyway.  However, he seemed uncharacteristically engaged this round, but that could be because we're not used to seeing him survive this long.  It's almost a toss-up, except.....

No dice roll here.  @LyceeFruit PE I vote for @Audi driver, P.E..


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

MEtoEE said:


> When have I ever been dramatic?


LOL


----------



## JayKay PE




----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Vote update:

2 @Audi driver, P.E. (jean, me2)

1 @jean15paul_PE (audi)

If the 3 of you ( @MEtoEE ) *ALL *agree, we can close voting early today and I can write the story?


----------



## DLD PE

Whatever the outcome, good game everyone!  I really enjoyed it, as usual.  Hope everyone is doing well with whole madness! 

As RB said, we have nowhere to go.  Put me down for the next round.  Well, don't put me down...yet.  Count me in...or something like that.  I need more coffee....and analytical skills.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

MEtoEE said:


> Well this one was hard.  Both Jean and Audi sort of acted like their usual selves in this round.  Jean made himself believable reaching out to a couple of townies looking for help/answers.  Audi never reached out to me, but he never does anyway.  However, he seemed uncharacteristically engaged this round, but that could be because we're not used to seeing him survive this long.  It's almost a toss-up, except.....
> 
> No dice roll here.  @LyceeFruit PE I vote for @Audi driver, P.E..


I urge you to reconsider.


----------



## DLD PE

Audi driver said:


> I urge you to reconsider.


Explain.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

MEtoEE said:


> Explain.


I'm a regular townie. A vote with me is a vote for townies to win.  Your call, obviously.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Just remember, it was me who got the movement going to kill off mafia last round.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

LyceeFruit PE said:


> Vote update:
> 
> 2 @Audi driver, P.E. (jean, me2)
> 
> 1 @jean15paul_PE (audi)
> 
> If the 3 of you ( @MEtoEE ) *ALL *agree, we can close voting early today and I can write the story?


You have my final vote. It's good with me to end it early.


----------



## DLD PE

Audi driver said:


> I'm a regular townie. A vote for me is a vote for townies to win.  Your call, obviously.


@Audi driver, P.E. read what you just said.  Of course I want townies to win. If true that means you're mafia.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Audi driver said:


> Just remember, it was me who got the movement going to kill off mafia last round.


All the mafia had to do to win last night was ensure that a townie was lynched. There were three townies and two mafia.

It would be super counterproductive to initiate a vote against one of their own. To what end? to win the game all by themselves? It's pretty ballsy. Or Arrogant. Or both.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

MEtoEE said:


> Audi driver said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a regular townie. A vote for me is a vote for townies to win.  Your call, obviously.
> 
> 
> 
> @Audi driver, P.E. read what you just said.  Of course I want townies to win. If true that means you're mafia.
Click to expand...

Freudian slip?


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

I'm fine with ending early. #NervousAnticipation


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

MEtoEE said:


> @Audi driver, P.E. read what you just said.  Of course I want townies to win. If true that means you're mafia.


Well crap. A vote WITH me is a vote for townies to win.


----------



## DLD PE

@LyceeFruit PE I retract my vote.


----------



## DLD PE

@LyceeFruit PE I change my vote to @jean15paul_PE.  

Final answer (Jeopardy music).


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

I can can't explain @Audi's vote yesterday. But I"m definitely the townie.

^typo


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

MEtoEE said:


> @LyceeFruit PE I change my vote to @jean15paul_PE.
> 
> Final answer (Jeopardy music).


NNnnnooooooo! Don't do it. It's a trap.


----------



## DLD PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> NNnnnooooooo! Don't do it. It's a trap.


You shouldn't have been so eager to agree to end voting so quickly


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Update:

2 @jean15paul_PE (me2, audi)

1 @Audi driver, P.E. (jean)

Confirming: @jean15paul_PE @MEtoEE @Audi driver, P.E. are you good with where the vote stands as of this post and agree to end early?  i gotta sign back in to work later tonight so idgaf


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

MEtoEE said:


> You shouldn't have been so eager to agree to end voting so quickly


I'm a townie and I wanna win, so yeah, I want to end this by killing the mafia


----------



## User1

THE SUSPENSE


----------



## DLD PE

Agree to end early.  I've submitted my final vote.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> I can explain @Audi's vote yesterday. But I"m definitely the townie.


I don't have anywhere to go so I'm willing to listen


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

LyceeFruit PE said:


> Update:
> 
> 2 @jean15paul_PE (me2, audi)
> 
> 1 @Audi driver, P.E. (jean)
> 
> Confirming: @jean15paul_PE @MEtoEE @Audi driver, P.E. are you good with where the vote stands as of this post and agree to end early?  i gotta sign back in to work later tonight so idgaf


I have no other suspicions. MEtoEE was the only one of us three to vote for mafia twice. To me, that makes him the least likely to be mafia. My vote stands.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Yall are making a mistake.

But whatevs. I'm fine ending if everyone else is.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> I don't have anywhere to go so I'm willing to listen


sorry typo. that was supposed to say cant


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.




----------



## JayKay PE




----------



## JayKay PE

Wait, I'm dead:


----------



## JayKay PE

TRRRRIPLE


----------



## JayKay PE

POSSSSSSST


----------



## JayKay PE

POSSSSSSST


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

> 4 minutes ago, Audi driver, P.E. said:



does this mean you're creating an hour of suspense before deciding if you're voting to end early or not?


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

jean15paul_PE said:


> does this mean you're creating an hour of suspense before deciding if you're voting to end early or not?


No.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

They finally arrive at Baxter State Park, where @Roarbark &amp; @blybrook PE have been waiting for them. 

@Roarbark looks at the small group spilling out of the van and asks “Where is everyone?!”

@MadamPirate PE sighs and says “It’s a long story. I’m thankful this is the final destination of our vacation. Can’t wait to get to the airport and get out of here”

Everyone gears up for the hike up Katahdin to Baxter Peak via Helon Taylor Trail &amp; Knife’s Edge. @blybrook PE decides to wait for them at the base as Knife’s Edge narrows to 3ft wide and their big bear paws can’t lumber along that closely. It takes a few hours to hit the trail junction for Knife’s Edge as @Audi driver, P.E. requires numerous snack breaks but they’ve finally made it. @jean15paul_PE &amp; @MadamPirate PE lead the way across Knife’s Edge. The wind is starting to pick up which makes the already challenging trail even more dangerous. Suddenly, there is a large gust of wind which knocks the slight frame of @jean15paul_PE off of the trail and tumbling off of Knife’s Edge. Katahdin has claimed another life.

@jean15paul_PE was mafia.

Congratulations @Audi driver, P.E. &amp; @MEtoEE

@MadamPirate PE gets their wish and is finally headed back to Boston to get out of Maine. They decided to rent their own car since nothing good has come out of sharing a car with this folks. They were able to get a cute little Corolla for the drive back, somehow there was a  rental place in Lincoln, ME. They are cruising down I95 going 80mph (since the speed limit is 75mph and there's never any staties out up heyah). But suddenly, there is a moose in their view. @MadamPirate PE is unable to slow the vehicle or avoid the moose. And since they rented a Corolla, the Moose goes through the windshield, killing @MadamPirate PE instantly. 

The moose does not survive either.


----------



## User1

YAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY GOOD JOB TOWNIES!


----------



## User1

FYI I WAS THE DAMN DOC AND I SAVED ME2EE NIGHT ONE AND THEN HE DISTRUSTED ME THE JERK


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Yeah you guys killed off the doc and the cop v quick LOL


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Also sorry for dedding you @MadamPirate PE, I really just needed to kill someone by moose.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> Also sorry for dedding you @MadamPirate PE, I really just needed to kill someone by moose.


I guess that's what I get for sending you through a woodchipper in a knitting competition.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

LyceeFruit PE said:


> Yeah you guys killed off the doc and the cop v quick LOL


Who was the cop?


----------



## User1

Audi driver said:


> Who was the cop?


COP WAS KILLED PRE MYSELF AND RB


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Damn!!! SO close!!


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Audi driver said:


> Who was the cop?


@ChebyshevII PE


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

@NikR_PE speculated that @ChebyshevII PE was the cop. And we axed him quick. I'm curious to find out if @NikR_PE was right.   

EDIT: HE WAS


----------



## DLD PE

tj_PE said:


> FYI I WAS THE DAMN DOC AND I SAVED ME2EE NIGHT ONE AND THEN HE DISTRUSTED ME THE JERK


You never told me you were the doc.  Why not?


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Also @squaretaper LIT AF PE you were supposed to be killed by a wooden lobstah trap. not a wooden lobstah. but I didn't notice the missing word LOL


----------



## DLD PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> Damn!!! SO close!!
> 
> View attachment 17050


Yes.  You played it well!


----------



## User1

MEtoEE said:


> You never told me you were the doc.  Why not?


because i was dead?

because before i was dead i didn't reallllly know that you weren't maf?


----------



## NikR_PE

tj_PE said:


> FYI I WAS THE DAMN DOC AND I SAVED ME2EE NIGHT ONE AND THEN HE DISTRUSTED ME THE JERK


How can you save someone who didn't need saving..... SUSPISH


----------



## User1

also i still suspected you til the last minute because of what you did to RB AND BECAUSE YOU'RE SO DAMN SUSPICIOUS OF ME ALWAYS YOU GOTTA BE MAF


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

jean15paul_PE said:


> @NikR_PE speculated that @ChebyshevII PE was the cop. And we axed him quick. I'm curious to find out if @NikR_PE was right.
> 
> EDIT: HE WAS


Dangit! How did you find me so fast?


----------



## DLD PE

tj_PE said:


> because i was dead?
> 
> because before i was dead i didn't reallllly know that you weren't maf?


WHAT???? YOU DIDN'T TRUST ME??????  WWWTTTFFFF!!!! 

lol


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

jean15paul_PE said:


> Damn!!! SO close!!
> 
> View attachment 17050


I think if you would have protested more or come up with some believable scenario where MEtoEE would vote for mafia twice, you probably could have convinced me to change my vote. Which means that won't work in the future, so fwiw.


----------



## User1

NikR_PE said:


> How can you save someone who didn't need saving..... SUSPISH


i thought 4 sure you'd choose him but you fooled me I AM A FOOL


----------



## NikR_PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Dangit! How did you find me so fast?


I have my ways.


----------



## NikR_PE

Its just the timing of your vote change.  You probably investigated me.


----------



## DLD PE

But the moose though


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NikR_PE said:


> Its just the timing of your vote change.  You probably investigated me.


Actually, no. I investigated @RBHeadge PE first, and confirmed he was a regular. We both speculated you for no other reason than having a hunch.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Audi driver said:


> I think if you would have protested more or come up with some believable scenario where MEtoEE would vote for mafia twice, you probably could have convinced me to change my vote. Which means that won't work in the future, so fwiw.


I should have lynched @MEtoEE and left @JayKay PE alive. I might have been able to better play that situation


----------



## NikR_PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Actually, no. I investigated @RBHeadge PE first, and confirmed he was a regular. We both speculated you for no other reason than having a hunch.


Well then we got lucky just like y'all.


----------



## DLD PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> I should have lynched @MEtoEE and left @JayKay PE alive. I might have been able to better play that situation


I was wondering why I wasnt lynched earlier.


----------



## DLD PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Actually, no. I investigated @RBHeadge PE first, and confirmed he was a regular. We both speculated you for no other reason than having a hunch.


When did this happen?  After I voted for RB I'm assuming?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

MEtoEE said:


> When did this happen?  After I voted for RB I'm assuming?


I don't recall exactly, but I'm pretty sure you weren't on our radar until you PM'd me (and the rest of the townies) attempting to gain info. We were a tad suspicious of you since you were behaving so interestingly. Total misread. Sorry...


----------



## DLD PE

RB and TJ reached out right away when I cast the deciding vote against Nik_R.  I figured the cop would contact me since it was obvious I was a townie.  I let my suspicions get the best of me!


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

So @RBHeadge PE, can I ask what you knew when you messaged me? Were you really suspicious of @MEtoEE? I couldn't figure out if you were genuine or if that was some kind of test.

I'm guessing it was a test, since it sounds like you had already made contact with ME2EE


----------



## DLD PE

I felt like TJ and RB were pressing me for ideas/info.  I started scrutinizing their wording and simply let paranoia take over.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> I should have lynched @MEtoEE and left @JayKay PE alive. I might have been able to better play that situation






MEtoEE said:


> I was wondering why I wasnt lynched earlier.


@MEtoEE, If I recall correctly, you had previously voted for @Audi driver, P.E., and he had previous voted for you. It seemed like there was already some distrust there, so we decided to keep you alive. Also @RBHeadge PE made it sound like he didn't trust you either in a PM, so we didn't think you had people's trust. (But that was probably a lie.)

@JayKay PE seemed like everyone trusted her.


----------



## DLD PE

I think Jean has elevated himself to one of the most dangerous players in the game.  He is HARD to read lol.  He almost had me.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

NikR_PE said:


> Its just the timing of your vote change.  You probably investigated me.


And I voted for you... because.

And it tends to work out for me.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

MEtoEE said:


> I think Jean has elevated himself to one of the most dangerous players in the game.  He is HARD to read lol.  He almost had me.


Dislike


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Also, now I want to go on survivor


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> Dislike


I really thought @Audi driver, P.E. was maf. You played well.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Final votes captured.  If you are going to not participate with a no vote, I am going to vote for you (unless I have other intel obviously-- like I suspected JK of being a townie with her vote for Nik in round 1). It's been a good game plan for avoiding attention, thus far, so there is that motive, plus if you don't want to participate, you may as well be voted out.


----------



## NikR_PE

MEtoEE said:


> I was wondering why I wasnt lynched earlier.


We didnt lynch you 1st night because we knew the doc would save you as you cast the deciding vote against mafia.


----------



## NikR_PE

Audi driver said:


> plus if you don't want to participate, you may as well be voted out.


I like this


----------



## RBHeadge PE

NikR_PE said:


> How can you save someone who didn't need saving..... SUSPISH


@MEtoEE cast the decisive vote that evening, which implies he was townie.



NikR_PE said:


> Its just the timing of your vote change.  You probably investigated me.


He voted for me first. After his investigation cleared me, he changed his vote.



ChebyshevII PE said:


> Actually, no. I investigated @RBHeadge PE first, and confirmed he was a regular. We both speculated you for no other reason than having a hunch.


hunch = arse-pull



jean15paul_PE said:


> I should have lynched @MEtoEE and left @JayKay PE alive. I might have been able to better play that situation


It wouldn't have mattered given the sequence of the votes last night. I looked at it from a few angles and there wasn't any credible scenario where you weren't the remaining mafiosa.



MEtoEE said:


> When did this happen?  After I voted for RB I'm assuming?


No he cleared me on the first day.



jean15paul_PE said:


> So @RBHeadge PE, can I ask what you knew when you messaged me? Were you really suspicious of @MEtoEE? I couldn't figure out if you were genuine or if that was some kind of test.
> 
> I'm guessing it was a test, since it sounds like you had already made contact with ME2EE


Yes to both. At the time I sent the follow up message, there was a lot of circumstantial evidence against @MEtoEE. But I also wanted to see how you used it, which points to if you are mafia or town.



MEtoEE said:


> I felt like TJ and RB were pressing me for ideas/info.  I started scrutinizing their wording and simply let paranoia take over.


We were CLEARING you!



MEtoEE said:


> I think Jean has elevated himself to one of the most dangerous players in the game.  He is HARD to read lol.  He almost had me.


@jean15paul_PE more than anyone else in the game plays every round the exact same way. The most dangerous part of his playstyle, is how he is ALWAYS playing devil's advocate for everything, even against his own thesis.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

NikR_PE said:


> We didnt lynch you 1st night because we knew the doc would save you as you cast the deciding vote against mafia.


and why not the other nights? It started to look like a cover story.


----------



## Roarbark

Epic game guys. @LyceeFruit PE Good job  , thanks for the time and storytelling.



MEtoEE said:


> I think Jean has elevated himself to one of the most dangerous players in the game.  He is HARD to read lol.  He almost had me.


I put him on my list of scary folk after his first game participating. He knows why.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

That was an excellent round, all! (entertaining to watch)


----------



## NikR_PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> and why not the other nights? It started to look like a cover story.


He drew enough suspicion from others later on.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

RBHeadge PE said:


> It wouldn't have mattered given the sequence of the votes last night. I looked at it from a few angles and there wasn't any credible scenario where you weren't the remaining mafiosa.


This just goes to show that Arbys dude is VERY good at this game, if he was able to figure out somehow that I wasn't mafia


----------



## User1

@MEtoEE i made sure i reiterated that i wasn't PRESSING you for information just trying to form a damn alliance JEEZ

idk that i'll ever recover from your hatred lolol


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

I made a last second dm push to try and get @Audi driver, P.E. to flip. But he wasn't buying it.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

jean15paul_PE said:


> I made a last second dm push to try and get @Audi driver, P.E. to flip. But he wasn't buying it.


This is true. You had a tough sell to suggest that MEtoEE was mafia if he voted for mafia twice. Plus, your switch vote on transmit girl was, as I said earlier pretty plain to me as a distraction.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Gotta be honest. That game was taxing. Felt like I was juggling a lot.

Next round I'm going full town drunk and just posting funny memes


----------



## DLD PE

tj_PE said:


> @MEtoEE i made sure i reiterated that i wasn't PRESSING you for information just trying to form a damn alliance JEEZ
> 
> idk that i'll ever recover from your hatred lolol


I'm glad to see you're over it...until next round


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Audi driver said:


> This is true. You had a tough sell to suggest that MEtoEE was mafia if he voted for mafia twice. Plus, your switch vote on transmit girl was, as I said earlier pretty plain to me as a distraction.


Sometimes you just gotta take a shot and pray


----------



## DLD PE

I'm in for next round!  Can't wait !

@LyceeFruit PE thanks for modding. I learned a lot about Maine!

When I first started playing this game with you guys I was all dramatic and hostile because I thought that was part of the fun.  But then I died a lot.  So I really tried toning it down lately.  It makes me live longer but it's more fun being dramatic.  I dunno lol.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

when everyone suddenly piled on @txjennah PE, did yall know something? I seemed very coordinated from the outside.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

jean15paul_PE said:


> when everyone suddenly piled on @txjennah PE, did yall know something? I seemed very coordinated from the outside.


I did. She voted twice for a known townie and then went MIA.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

FYI,

I had an "Emperor Palpatine laugh" youtube video cued up when it looked like mafia was about to win.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

so when is the next round starting? Who's modding? Who's in?
(I'm in)


----------



## User1

i'm in. can't mod. i'm not reliable enough to give updates etc.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

In!


----------



## DLD PE

I can play, but can't mod.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

in


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Out. I hate this game.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Audi driver said:


> Out. I hate this game.


back on brand


----------



## DLD PE

Audi driver said:


> Out. I hate this game.


Awwww but we won!


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

MEtoEE said:


> Awwww but we won!


You won. I suffered through it.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Audi driver said:


> You won. I suffered through it.


But you got snack breaks!


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Roarbark said:


> Epic game guys. @LyceeFruit PE Good job  , thanks for the time and storytelling.
> 
> I put him on my list of scary folk after his first game participating. He knows why.


Even tho I forgot you in the player list?!


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

MEtoEE said:


> I'm in for next round!  Can't wait !
> 
> @LyceeFruit PE thanks for modding. I learned a lot about Maine!
> 
> When I first started playing this game with you guys I was all dramatic and hostile because I thought that was part of the fun.  But then I died a lot.  So I really tried toning it down lately.  It makes me live longer but it's more fun being dramatic.  I dunno lol.


Me toooo lol. Ive only been to some of these places. Google and Boyfriend helped lol


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

LyceeFruit PE said:


> But you got snack breaks!


You did a great job.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Audi driver said:


> You did a great job.


Thanks


----------



## NikR_PE

Thank you @LyceeFruit PE for modding. And once again goddamit @Roarbark


----------



## MadamPirate PE

I'm in!


----------



## txjennah PE

Audi driver said:


> I did. She voted twice for a known townie and then went MIA.


I've been working on this frustrating proposal and am like an hour away from being done, so NATURALLY I'M ON EB   I probably should have sat this round out given my lack of participation.  I'm actually surprised I was able to go MIA for that long, so good catch.

It was fun playing with you all! I'm in for the next round.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

I'm in, no modding tho. It was a struggle to write these stories lol


----------



## DLD PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> I'm in, no modding tho. It was a struggle to write these stories lol


You deserve a break!  Great job


----------



## DLD PE

How many we got now?


----------



## User1

@Audi driver, P.E. pleaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaseeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## DLD PE

tj_PE said:


> @Audi driver, P.E. pleaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaseeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


@Audi driver, P.E. you can mod! That way you don't have to play!


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

So far we got:

@ChebyshevII PE

@tj_PE 

@MEtoEE

 @RBHeadge PE

 @MadamPirate PE

 @txjennah PE

 @LyceeFruit PE

 @jean15paul_PE (I assume since you asked whose in for next round)

Questionable:

  @leggo PE @Roarbark @blybrook PE @Audi driver, P.E. @JayKay PE @NikR_PE @squaretaper LIT AF PE @chart94 @vhab49_PE @Chattaneer PE @civilrobot


----------



## DLD PE

Who is @civilrobot?


----------



## SaltySteve PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> So far we got:
> 
> @ChebyshevII PE
> 
> @tj_PE
> 
> @MEtoEE
> 
> @RBHeadge PE
> 
> @MadamPirate PE
> 
> @txjennah PE
> 
> @LyceeFruit PE
> 
> @jean15paul_PE (I assume since you asked whose in for next round)
> 
> Questionable:
> 
> @leggo PE @Roarbark @blybrook PE @Audi driver, P.E. @JayKay PE @NikR_PE @squaretaper LIT AF PE @chart94 @vhab49_PE @Chattaneer PE @civilrobot


in


----------



## SaltySteve PE

I promise to be more active this time!


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

MEtoEE said:


> Who is @civilrobot?


srsly?! She was a big part of SPAM last exam cycle!


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

SaltySteve said:


> in


wrote ya down on the post-it


----------



## JayKay PE

Audi driver said:


> Out. I hate this game.


----------



## DLD PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> srsly?! She was a big part of SPAM last exam cycle!


Whoah, easy! Lol

I recognize the avatar now, just didn't remember her profile name.  Sorry civil!  Welcome to Daymare Town!


----------



## DLD PE

MEtoEE said:


> Whoah, easy! Lol
> 
> I recognize the avatar now, just didn't remember her profile name.  Sorry @civilrobot!  Welcome to Daymare Town!


----------



## User1

y u quote yourself and say nothing

SUSPISH


----------



## DLD PE

Was trying to edit a post...user error?


----------



## User1

MEtoEE said:


> Was trying to edit a post...user error?


SUSPISH


----------



## User1

SEE HOW IT FEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEELSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSAAAAA


----------



## NikR_PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> So far we got:
> 
> @ChebyshevII PE
> 
> @tj_PE
> 
> @MEtoEE
> 
> @RBHeadge PE
> 
> @MadamPirate PE
> 
> @txjennah PE
> 
> @LyceeFruit PE
> 
> @jean15paul_PE (I assume since you asked whose in for next round)
> 
> Questionable:
> 
> @leggo PE @Roarbark @blybrook PE @Audi driver, P.E. @JayKay PE @NikR_PE @squaretaper LIT AF PE @chart94 @vhab49_PE @Chattaneer PE @civilrobot


I am out for next the game.


----------



## NikR_PE

tj_PE said:


> SEE HOW IT FEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEELSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSAAAAA


calm down Davy Jones.


----------



## DLD PE

tj_PE said:


> SEE HOW IT FEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEELSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSAAAAA


Am I ever going to repair this bridge?


----------



## chart94 PE

I’ll play.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

LyceeFruit PE said:


> So far we got:
> 
> @ChebyshevII PE
> 
> @tj_PE
> 
> @MEtoEE
> 
> @RBHeadge PE
> 
> @MadamPirate PE
> 
> @txjennah PE
> 
> @LyceeFruit PE
> 
> @jean15paul_PE (I assume since you asked whose in for next round)
> 
> Questionable:
> 
> @leggo PE @Roarbark @blybrook PE @Audi driver, P.E. @JayKay PE @NikR_PE @squaretaper LIT AF PE @chart94 @vhab49_PE @Chattaneer PE @civilrobot


Questionable?  Yes. Questionable for the game?  Are you cereal?


----------



## DLD PE

Audi driver said:


> Questionable?  Yes. Questionable for the game?  Are you cereal?


You know you want to play.  You enjoy talking about hating the game too much.  You are part of us.  There is no escape.  Resistance is futile.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

MEtoEE said:


> You know you want to play.  You enjoy talking about hating the game too much.  You are part of us.  There is no escape.  Resistance is futile.


I really don't. I only participate because people keep asking me to.


----------



## User1

Audi driver said:


> I really don't. I only participate because people keep asking me to.


the people appreciate you


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

We got 9:  @ChebyshevII PE @MEtoEE @tj_PE @RBHeadge PE @MadamPirate PE @txjennah PE @SaltySteve @chart94 

@LyceeFruit PE  

Come on: @squaretaper LIT AF PE @JayKay PE @vhab49_PE @leggo PE @blybrook PE @Roarbark @civilrobot @Chattaneer PE @Audi driver, P.E.

Who else?!


----------



## JayKay PE

Audi driver said:


> I really don't. I only participate because people keep asking me to.


----------



## JayKay PE

Wait, who is modding?


----------



## JayKay PE

NOT IT


----------



## blybrook PE

I like being questionable. Suits me just fine...

I guess I'll give it a go this round. Should be able to check the board a few times randomly through the day and cast random votes.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> We got 9:  @ChebyshevII PE @MEtoEE @tj_PE @RBHeadge PE @MadamPirate PE @txjennah PE @SaltySteve @chart94
> 
> @LyceeFruit PE
> 
> Come on: @squaretaper LIT AF PE @JayKay PE @vhab49_PE @leggo PE @blybrook PE @Roarbark @civilrobot @Chattaneer PE @Audi driver, P.E.
> 
> Who else?!


ok


----------



## JayKay PE

Wait, if @blybrook PE AND @Roarbark are in, I'll join.  I just like playing with the bear and wolf.  I follow their animal instincts.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Ill mod again but no stories.

It's gonna be "awkward ways to die"

Which feels like a skit from "Whose Line is it anyway?" (I watched a few episodes with Aisha as the host this weekend)


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Audi driver said:


> I really don't. I only participate because people keep asking me to.


See peer pressure is fun. Now drink this...



LyceeFruit PE said:


> We got 9:  @ChebyshevII PE @MEtoEE @tj_PE @RBHeadge PE @MadamPirate PE @txjennah PE @SaltySteve @chart94
> 
> @LyceeFruit PE
> 
> Come on: @squaretaper LIT AF PE @JayKay PE @vhab49_PE @leggo PE @blybrook PE @Roarbark @civilrobot @Chattaneer PE @Audi driver, P.E.
> 
> Who else?!


Wow, I"m on neither list. I guess I'm not invited. Tell a few lies; kill a few townies; and suddenly no one likes me anymore.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> See peer pressure is fun. Now drink this...
> 
> Wow, I"m on neither list. I guess I'm not invited. Tell a few lies; kill a few townies; and suddenly no one like me anymore.


Whoops, starting off strong here...

I got you in the first round of "who is playing"

I;ve added you to the list of playing.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Playing:

@chart94 @jean15paul_PE @tj_PE @txjennah PE @ChebyshevII PE @RBHeadge PE @MEtoEE @MadamPirate PE @SaltySteve @blybrook PE @vhab49_PE

Modding: @LyceeFruit PE

Waiting on: @Audi driver, P.E. @JayKay PE @Roarbark @Chattaneer PE @civilrobot @squaretaper LIT AF PE @leggo PE

Out: @NikR_PE


----------



## DLD PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> See peer pressure is fun. Now drink this...
> 
> Wow, I"m on neither list. I guess I'm not invited. Tell a few lies; kill a few townies; and suddenly no one like me anymore.


You've elevated your status. It's going to be you vs. everyone else.


----------



## JayKay PE

MEtoEE said:


> You've elevated your status. It's going to be you vs. everyone else.


@jean15paul_PE you will be sorely missed.

Until we hit reset and start another game.


----------



## DLD PE

@jean15paul_PE:

"Here's one for ya...Mike Ditka vs. The San Francisco 49ers!"


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

JayKay PE said:


> @jean15paul_PE you will be sorely missed.
> 
> Until we hit reset and start another game.


I'm playing. Please don't exile me.



MEtoEE said:


> @jean15paul_PE:
> 
> "Here's one for ya...Mike Ditka vs. The San Francisco 49ers!"
> 
> View attachment 17061


I'm confused.


----------



## JayKay PE

Depending on when this next round ends, I can attempt to mod the next round (if nobody is calling dibs).  I'm still trying to figure out a theme.

Murder mystery dinner theater?  Fantasy/Fairy Tale?  Small-town government?


----------



## DLD PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> I'm playing. Please don't exile me.
> 
> I'm confused.


It's an old Saturday Night Live parody. "Bill Swerski's Superfans."  They were in love with the Chicago Bears, and they interviewed Mike Ditka and asked him why he didn't just take on the San Francisco 49ers all by himself lol.  

The character in the gif is trying to save himself from a heart attack after eating too much polish sausage.


----------



## JayKay PE

MEtoEE said:


> ...save himself from a heart attack after eating too much polish sausage.


Sounds like every single gathering of my family members.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> So far we got:
> 
> @ChebyshevII PE
> 
> @tj_PE
> 
> @MEtoEE
> 
> @RBHeadge PE
> 
> @MadamPirate PE
> 
> @txjennah PE
> 
> @LyceeFruit PE
> 
> @jean15paul_PE (I assume since you asked whose in for next round)
> 
> Questionable:
> 
> @leggo PE @Roarbark @blybrook PE @Audi driver, P.E. @JayKay PE @NikR_PE @squaretaper LIT AF PE @chart94 @vhab49_PE @Chattaneer PE @civilrobot


Gahh! Sorryyy, I'm in!


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

why me dot gif


----------



## JayKay PE

Audi driver said:


> why me dot gif


because we tolerate you


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

*Princess Leia Organa*: Han, we need you!
*Han Solo*: _We_ need?
*Princess Leia Organa*: Yes.
*Han Solo*: Well, what about _you_ need?
*Princess Leia Organa*: _I_ need? I don't know what you're talking about.
*Han Solo*: You probably don't.
*Princess Leia Organa*: And what precisely am I supposed to know?
*Han Solo*: Come on! You want me to stay because of the way you feel about me.
*Princess Leia Organa*: Yes! You're a great help to us, you're a natural leader.
*Han Solo*: No! _That's_ not it. Come on... _[Points at himself]_ A-ha! Come on!
*Princess Leia Organa*: You're imagining things.
*Han Solo*: Am I? Then why are you following me? Afraid I was gonna leave without giving you a goodbye kiss?
*Princess Leia Organa*: I'd just as soon kiss a Wookiee!
*Han Solo*: I can arrange that.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Audi driver said:


> *Princess Leia Organa*: Han, we need you!
> *Han Solo*: _We_ need?
> *Princess Leia Organa*: Yes.
> *Han Solo*: Well, what about _you_ need?
> *Princess Leia Organa*: _I_ need? I don't know what you're talking about.
> *Han Solo*: You probably don't.
> *Princess Leia Organa*: And what precisely am I supposed to know?
> *Han Solo*: Come on! You want me to stay because of the way you feel about me.
> *Princess Leia Organa*: Yes! You're a great help to us, you're a natural leader.
> *Han Solo*: No! _That's_ not it. Come on... _[Points at himself]_ A-ha! Come on!
> *Princess Leia Organa*: You're imagining things.
> *Han Solo*: Am I? Then why are you following me? Afraid I was gonna leave without giving you a goodbye kiss?
> *Princess Leia Organa*: I'd just as soon kiss a Wookiee!
> *Han Solo*: I can arrange that.


So...you shot first?


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

ChebyshevII PE said:


> So...you shot first?


I always do.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

JayKay PE said:


> Murder mystery dinner theater?  Fantasy/Fairy Tale?  Small-town government?


Extended family road trip.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Audi driver said:


> why me dot gif


so you're in! great!


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> Extended family road trip.


this, or small-town gub'mint @JayKay PE


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

triple!


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

LyceeFruit PE said:


> so you're in! great!


What a list of two things where one would be false if the other were true, Alex?


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

JayKay PE said:


> Depending on when this next round ends, I can attempt to mod the next round (if nobody is calling dibs).  I'm still trying to figure out a theme.
> 
> Murder mystery dinner theater?  Fantasy/Fairy Tale?  Small-town government?


so are oyu playing this round or no?


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

LyceeFruit PE said:


> so are oyu playing this round or no?


No.


----------



## JayKay PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> so are oyu playing this round or no?


Only if a bear and a wolf decide to play.


----------



## DLD PE

9pm EST vote tonight to see if @Audi driver, P.E. plays or not.


----------



## JayKay PE

MEtoEE said:


> 9pm EST vote tonight to see if @Audi driver, P.E. plays or not.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

JayKay PE said:


> Only if a bear and a wolf decide to play.


we got a bear


----------



## DLD PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> we got a bear


We coulda had a moose.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

MEtoEE said:


> We coulda had a moose.


Moose bites are nasti


----------



## DLD PE

Audi driver said:


> Moose bites are nasti


You're really playing, just playing the April Fools that you're not.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

MEtoEE said:


> We coulda had a moose.


I got a Moo cow


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

MEtoEE said:


> You're really playing, just playing the April Fools that you're not.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Audi driver said:


>


Man, this photo "bugs" me.


----------



## DLD PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Man, this photo "bugs" me.


----------



## Roarbark

I'll play. I think I'm actually a coyote, but wolves are okay too.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Roarbark said:


> I'll play. I think I'm actually a coyote, but wolves are okay too.


Coyote dude confirmed.


----------



## Roarbark

non-wily coyote


----------



## Roarbark

Audi driver said:


> Coyote dude confirmed.


unwily coyote


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

There are townsfolk (townies), and Mafia members. Townsfolk are going to try to eliminate the Mafia with extreme prejudice before the Mafia eliminates them. The game ends when either all of the Mafia is eliminated (town wins), or there are fewer townsfolk than Mafia members (Mafia wins). The game ends when either all of the Mafia is eliminated (town wins), or there are fewer townsfolk than Mafia members (Mafia wins).

The Mafia members are going to privately tell me who they would like to eliminate during the night. I will reveal to everyone what happened the next morning. Night eliminated players will not have their role revealed.

In addition to regular townsfolk and members of the Mafia, there is a Doctor, and a Cop. The Doctor can choose someone to “save” during the night; if they choose the same person the Mafia chose, then that player will escape being eliminated that night.  The Cop can “investigate” players during the day. The Doctor and Cop are on the same side as the town.

During the day, everybody (Townsfolk and Mafia) will publicly vote for a person to sacrifice; I will eliminate the person with the most votes at the end of the day and reveal what their role was.

The Mafia members know who each other are, but no one knows anyone else’s role except me. I have sent more specific instructions to the members of the Mafia, the Doctor, and the Cop. If you did not receive a PM from me, then you are a regular townsfolk.

You may use this thread to vote and post about the game. Anyone (playing or not playing, eliminated or not) can use this thread to speculate, discuss, accuse, or otherwise participate in the game; just please make sure to follow regular EB forum guidelines.

To vote on a person to eliminate, mention me ( @LyceeFruit PE  )  in a post on this thread and tell me specifically that 1) you are voting and 2) the username of the person you are voting to eliminate. Please submit your votes before *9:00 pm Eastern Time* each day; I will count votes after that time as being for the next day.

Your vote only counts if you are playing and not yet eliminated. If there is a tie for most votes, I will pick one of the voted users at random; or have a best 2/3 rock paper scissors match. If there are no votes, I will pick a person at random (i.e. role will not matter) to eliminate; suffice it to say it’s in both groups’ best interest to vote for at least one person.

The first vote will take place tomorrow night on *Thursday (2 Apr)*

For reference, the players in this round are:

* @tj_PE @ChebyshevII PE @MEtoEE @RBHeadge PE @MadamPirate PE @txjennah PE @SaltySteve @chart94 @blybrook PE @vhab49_PE @jean15paul_PE @squaretaper LIT AF PE @Roarbark @JayKay PE @Audi driver, P.E.*

*Welcome to Awkward Death Mafia.  May the odds ever be in your favor. *


----------



## ChaosMuppetPE

I’m sad.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Awkward death?


----------



## User1

YES i came here to check if @Audi driver, P.E. was playing so I know whether to ban him for playing or for not playing. brb.


----------



## User1

@ChebyshevII PE are you mafia?


----------



## User1

@jean15paul_PE are you mafia?


----------



## User1

@mafia are you mafia?


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

ChaosMuppetPE said:


> I’m sad.


I'M SORRY! You've been MIA!


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Awkward death?


Yeah, everyones gonna die in a weird and/or pathetic way.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

TRIPLE


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

tj_PE said:


> @jean15paul_PE are you mafia?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

tj_PE said:


> @ChebyshevII PE are you mafia?


Nope!


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

View attachment 17071


----------



## blybrook PE

WOOHOOO! Redneck Mafia for the win!


----------



## blybrook PE

Squirrel!


----------



## blybrook PE

and another


----------



## blybrook PE

Ok, here's the last one for tonight, I reckon


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

GOOOD MORNING FRIENDS!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

15 players?! Its going to be the December round again.


----------



## SaltySteve PE

blybrook PE said:


> and another


Banned for not saying triple on your third post. 



LyceeFruit PE said:


> GOOOD MORNING FRIENDS!


Good Morning! Hope everyone avoids getting the 'Rona another day!


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> 15 players?! Its going to be the December round again.


I'm just happy there won't be stories... it got difficult to come up with ways that were "drowned" lol


----------



## DLD PE

Good morning everyone!  Hope everyone is staying safe for those who are quarantined. As for myself, this is my third day working from home full-time. Aside from work, family and occasionally neighbors, you guys are my only social interaction, so I greatly appreciate it!


----------



## DLD PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> 15 players?! Its going to be the December round again.


I feel like I'm waiting for my results.

Does this mean 4 mafia players?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

MEtoEE said:


> I feel like I'm waiting for my results.
> 
> Does this mean 4 mafia players?


 Three at least.


----------



## JayKay PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> 15 players?! Its going to be the December round again.


But with less JK having a mental breakdown from lack of sleep trying to keep track of characters, deaths, and writing!


----------



## JayKay PE

Also, I am not mafia.


----------



## JayKay PE

TRRRRRRIPLE


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

MEtoEE said:


> Good morning everyone!  Hope everyone is staying safe for those who are quarantined. As for myself, this is my third day working from home full-time. Aside from work, family and occasionally neighbors, you guys are my only social interaction, so I greatly appreciate it!


I am on week 3, day 4, and they told us we probably have another month of this on Tuesday. Sigh.


----------



## JayKay PE

vhab49_PE said:


> I am on week 3, day 4, and they told us we probably have another month of this on Tuesday. Sigh.


I'm still coming into work everyday!  I wish I could work from home, just to get away from the crush of people...


----------



## SaltySteve PE

JayKay PE said:


> I'm still coming into work everyday!  I wish I could work from home, just to get away from the crush of people...


Still working as well. Being labeled "essential" is nice and all but this whole thing is stressing me out. My wife is working from home. The roads are deserted during rush hour and here I am still puttering back and forth to work like a robot that missed the end of the world some how.


----------



## DLD PE

SaltySteve said:


> Still working as well. Being labeled "essential" is nice and all but this whole thing is stressing me out. My wife is working from home. The roads are deserted during rush hour and here I am still puttering back and forth to work like a robot that missed the end of the world some how.


Exactly how I felt when I was still commuting to the office. There were maybe three or four of us at a time out of 25.  The Nashville Metro area is a hot spot right now and that's where our office is.  I have to admit working from home has been very nice. I've got my own little office area upstairs, and my wife and son stay downstairs but we've been able to eat breakfast and lunch together.  I've actually been more productive since I no longer spend close to an hour and a half on the road so I can start work early and work a little later and still come home (from upstairs lol) earlier than usual.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

vhab49_PE said:


> I am on week 3, day 4, and they told us we probably have another month of this on Tuesday. Sigh.


I started WFH on 17 Mar, Boyfriend on 16 Mar.

His company told them they'd be WFH starting on 16 Mar.

My company has left it up to us. But our local leadership has basically kicked us out of the office and made us WFH - I think there might be 1 person working in the office. 

Boyfriend's company extended the mandated WFH until the end of April, a week ago.


----------



## User1

we've been wfh officially for 2 weeks, i've been wfh for an extra day. and extended til end of april.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE




----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

View attachment 17073


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

MEtoEE said:


> You're really playing, just playing the April Fools that you're not.


Husband came home from work (since he is essential people) and said he has to work from home until Monday at least, because a guy who was there went home Tuesday, and developed a fever, headache and cough basically over night.  So they sent everyone home. Joy.


----------



## chart94 PE

Honestly not sure how i am going to keep this up until the end of april. Losing my mind already lol Not a good time to be trying the dating game ill tell ya that!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> View attachment 17073


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

RBHeadge PE said:


>


----------



## NikR_PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> View attachment 17072


I hope you dont sit on a leather chair.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

chart94 said:


> Honestly not sure how i am going to keep this up until the end of april. Losing my mind already lol Not a good time to be trying the dating game ill tell ya that!


View attachment 17076


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

SaltySteve said:


> Still working as well. Being labeled "essential" is nice and all but this whole thing is stressing me out. My wife is working from home. The roads are deserted during rush hour and here I am still puttering back and forth to work like a robot that missed the end of the world some how.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I elected to work from home on 3/16, been at it that way ever since. Honestly, it’s been kinda nice. I’ve slowed down (working less hours), I spend more time with my family (eating lunch, etc), and more time working on the yard outside (which really needed my attention).


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

LyceeFruit PE said:


> There are townsfolk (townies), and Mafia members. Townsfolk are going to try to eliminate the Mafia with extreme prejudice before the Mafia eliminates them. The game ends when either all of the Mafia is eliminated (town wins), or there are fewer townsfolk than Mafia members (Mafia wins). The game ends when either all of the Mafia is eliminated (town wins), or there are fewer townsfolk than Mafia members (Mafia wins).
> 
> The Mafia members are going to privately tell me who they would like to eliminate during the night. I will reveal to everyone what happened the next morning. Night eliminated players will not have their role revealed.
> 
> In addition to regular townsfolk and members of the Mafia, there is a Doctor, and a Cop. The Doctor can choose someone to “save” during the night; if they choose the same person the Mafia chose, then that player will escape being eliminated that night.  The Cop can “investigate” players during the day. The Doctor and Cop are on the same side as the town.
> 
> During the day, everybody (Townsfolk and Mafia) will publicly vote for a person to sacrifice; I will eliminate the person with the most votes at the end of the day and reveal what their role was.
> 
> The Mafia members know who each other are, but no one knows anyone else’s role except me. I have sent more specific instructions to the members of the Mafia, the Doctor, and the Cop. If you did not receive a PM from me, then you are a regular townsfolk.
> 
> You may use this thread to vote and post about the game. Anyone (playing or not playing, eliminated or not) can use this thread to speculate, discuss, accuse, or otherwise participate in the game; just please make sure to follow regular EB forum guidelines.
> 
> To vote on a person to eliminate, mention me ( @LyceeFruit PE  )  in a post on this thread and tell me specifically that 1) you are voting and 2) the username of the person you are voting to eliminate. Please submit your votes before *9:00 pm Eastern Time* each day; I will count votes after that time as being for the next day.
> 
> Your vote only counts if you are playing and not yet eliminated. If there is a tie for most votes, I will pick one of the voted users at random; or have a best 2/3 rock paper scissors match. If there are no votes, I will pick a person at random (i.e. role will not matter) to eliminate; suffice it to say it’s in both groups’ best interest to vote for at least one person.
> 
> The first vote will take place tomorrow night on *Thursday (2 Apr)*
> 
> For reference, the players in this round are:
> 
> * @tj_PE @ChebyshevII PE @MEtoEE @RBHeadge PE @MadamPirate PE @txjennah PE @SaltySteve @chart94 @blybrook PE @vhab49_PE @jean15paul_PE @squaretaper LIT AF PE @Roarbark @JayKay PE @Audi driver, P.E.*
> 
> *Welcome to Awkward Death Mafia.  May the odds ever be in your favor. *


Fortunately, nothing in the rules that say I can't vote for myself!  Good!

@LyceeFruit PE, I vote for @Audi driver, P.E..

Also, I am mafia.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

MEtoEE said:


> Good morning everyone!  Hope everyone is staying safe for those who are quarantined. As for myself, this is my third day working from home full-time. Aside from work, family and occasionally neighbors, you guys are my only social interaction, so I greatly appreciate it!


And here I am, at the end of week 5 of working from home. Wheeeeeee!


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Audi driver said:


> @LyceeFruit PE, I vote for @Audi driver, P.E..
> 
> Also, I am mafia.


...


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

LyceeFruit PE said:


> ...


Umm...kay.

@LyceeFruit PE I vote for @Audi driver, P.E.?


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Umm...kay.
> 
> @LyceeFruit PE I vote for @Audi driver, P.E.?


This I'll allow.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Morning SPAMM---..wrong thread. Y'all need to SPAM more if we're gonna kick the Rona.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

*Sigh*

Vote update:

2  @Audi driver, P.E. (audi, cheby)


----------



## SaltySteve PE

Gotta start somewhere, might as well be the top of the list.

@LyceeFruit PE I vote for @tj_PE.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

SaltySteve said:


> Gotta start somewhere, might as well be the top of the list.
> 
> @LyceeFruit PE I vote for @tj_PE.


@tj_PE is not mafia.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

@LyceeFruit PE I picked the number 37 and counted off the people. @SaltySteve gets my vote for now.   Subject to change.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

vhab49_PE said:


> @LyceeFruit PE I picked the number 37 and counted off the people. @SaltySteve gets my vote for now.   Subject to change.


@SaltySteve is not mafia.


----------



## JayKay PE

Wait.  Who is playing this round?


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Vote update:

2 @Audi driver, P.E. (audi, cheby)

1 @tj_PE (saltines)
1 @SaltySteve (vhab)


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> There are townsfolk (townies), and Mafia members. Townsfolk are going to try to eliminate the Mafia with extreme prejudice before the Mafia eliminates them. The game ends when either all of the Mafia is eliminated (town wins), or there are fewer townsfolk than Mafia members (Mafia wins). The game ends when either all of the Mafia is eliminated (town wins), or there are fewer townsfolk than Mafia members (Mafia wins).
> 
> The Mafia members are going to privately tell me who they would like to eliminate during the night. I will reveal to everyone what happened the next morning. Night eliminated players will not have their role revealed.
> 
> In addition to regular townsfolk and members of the Mafia, there is a Doctor, and a Cop. The Doctor can choose someone to “save” during the night; if they choose the same person the Mafia chose, then that player will escape being eliminated that night.  The Cop can “investigate” players during the day. The Doctor and Cop are on the same side as the town.
> 
> During the day, everybody (Townsfolk and Mafia) will publicly vote for a person to sacrifice; I will eliminate the person with the most votes at the end of the day and reveal what their role was.
> 
> The Mafia members know who each other are, but no one knows anyone else’s role except me. I have sent more specific instructions to the members of the Mafia, the Doctor, and the Cop. If you did not receive a PM from me, then you are a regular townsfolk.
> 
> You may use this thread to vote and post about the game. Anyone (playing or not playing, eliminated or not) can use this thread to speculate, discuss, accuse, or otherwise participate in the game; just please make sure to follow regular EB forum guidelines.
> 
> To vote on a person to eliminate, mention me ( @LyceeFruit PE  )  in a post on this thread and tell me specifically that 1) you are voting and 2) the username of the person you are voting to eliminate. Please submit your votes before *9:00 pm Eastern Time* each day; I will count votes after that time as being for the next day.
> 
> Your vote only counts if you are playing and not yet eliminated. If there is a tie for most votes, I will pick one of the voted users at random; or have a best 2/3 rock paper scissors match. If there are no votes, I will pick a person at random (i.e. role will not matter) to eliminate; suffice it to say it’s in both groups’ best interest to vote for at least one person.
> 
> The first vote will take place tomorrow night on *Thursday (2 Apr)*
> 
> For reference, the players in this round are:
> 
> * @tj_PE @ChebyshevII PE @MEtoEE @RBHeadge PE @MadamPirate PE @txjennah PE @SaltySteve @chart94 @blybrook PE @vhab49_PE @jean15paul_PE @squaretaper LIT AF PE @Roarbark @JayKay PE @Audi driver, P.E.*
> 
> *Welcome to Awkward Death Mafia.  May the odds ever be in your favor. *


@JayKay PE


----------



## JayKay PE

@LyceeFruit PE I vote for @RBHeadge PE


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

LyceeFruit PE said:


> *  May the odds ever be in your favor. *


Channeling the Games Hunger.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

JayKay PE said:


> @LyceeFruit PE I vote for @RBHeadge PE


 I will neither confirm nor deny Arbys dude being mafia.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

This is definitely one of the weirdest rounds of Mafia. 

Also, I'm not maf.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

MadamPirate PE said:


> This is definitely one of the weirdest rounds of Mafia.
> 
> Also, I'm not maf.


really?


----------



## DLD PE

MadamPirate PE said:


> This is definitely one of the weirdest rounds of Mafia.
> 
> Also, I'm not maf.


There's no such thing as a "weird" mafia round anymore lol.


----------



## blybrook PE

@Audi driver, P.E., if you want to be suicidal and have us all believe you're mafia, give up your cohorts! List them all for us to see, let's make this round go quick and rid the town of the mafioso as quickly as possible.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

blybrook PE said:


> @Audi driver, P.E., if you want to be suicidal and have us all believe you're mafia, give up your cohorts! List them all for us to see, let's make this round go quick and rid the town of the mafioso as quickly as possible.


I would if they would give me permission to. They seem to want to continue playing.


----------



## blybrook PE

Audi driver said:


> I would if they would give me permission to. They seem to want to continue playing.


Bah, the mafia don't need permission, they don't follow the rules to begin with.


----------



## JayKay PE

Audi driver said:


> I would if they would give me permission to. They seem to want to continue playing.


Don't you ducking dare.


----------



## User1

@LyceeFruit PE for now i vote for @SaltySteve in retaliation and in case i mess up times again


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

tj_PE said:


> @LyceeFruit PE for now i vote for @Audi driver, P.E. for being mafia.


Good vote.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Audi driver said:


> Good vote.


...


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Can I request that the doc save @Audi driver, P.E. just to piss them off make them keep playing?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

LyceeFruit PE said:


> Can I request that the doc save @Audi driver, P.E. just to piss them off make them keep playing?


Is this to imply that @Audi driver, P.E. is, in fact, NOT mafia? Tsk tsk, mod...


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Vote update:

2 @Audi driver, P.E. (audi, cheby)

2 @SaltySteve (vhab, tj)

1 @tj_PE (saltines)

1 @RBHeadge PE (jk)


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Is this to imply that @Audi driver, P.E. is, in fact, NOT mafia? Tsk tsk, mod...


They could be maf... Doc can save maf if they want


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

TRIPLE


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

LyceeFruit PE said:


> Vote update:
> 
> 2 @Audi driver, P.E. (audi, cheby)
> 
> 2 @SaltySteve (vhab, tj)
> 
> 1 @tj_PE (saltines)
> 
> 1 @RBHeadge PE (jk)


Assuming things do not progress to where I am eliminated, @LyceeFruit PE my vote for next round is for @vhab49_PE, and the round after that I vote for @SaltySteve


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Audi driver said:


> Assuming things do not progress to where I am eliminated, @LyceeFruit PE my vote for next round is for @vhab49_PE, and the round after that I vote for @SaltySteve


noted in my spreadsheet


----------



## JayKay PE

Assuming @RBHeadge PE is not mafia, and I am somehow not eliminated the first day/night (as is customary), my vote for next round is for @Audi driver, P.E., and the round after that I vote for @Audi driver, P.E..  I am assuming they will be alive the whole game.


----------



## DLD PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> noted in my spreadsheet


----------



## JayKay PE

MEtoEE said:


> *lol*


You mixed up me and @Audi driver, P.E. future votes.  Thank gosh you're not the mod.  XD


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

JayKay PE said:


> Assuming @RBHeadge PE is not mafia, and I am somehow not eliminated the first day/night (as is customary), my vote for next round is for @Audi driver, P.E., and the round after that I vote for @Audi driver, P.E..  I am assuming they will be alive the whole game.


So you're Day 1: RB Day 2: Audi Day 3: Audi?

I'm not allowing any future votes anymore.


----------



## JayKay PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> So you're Day 1: RB Day 2: Audi Day 3: Audi?
> 
> I'm not allowing any future votes anymore.


Yes.  Because I'm assuming audi will somehow be alive this whole round.  Kinda like a cockroach.  Scuttling around.  Wanting to be killed yet, somehow, surviving every boot stomp.

So their tortured life must continue.


----------



## DLD PE

JayKay PE said:


> You mixed up me and @Audi driver, P.E. future votes.  Thank gosh you're not the mod.  XD


Corrected. Thank gosh your my friend .  Thanks for looking out for me.  And yes, this is why I don't mod.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

MEtoEE said:


> Corrected. Thank gosh your my friend .  Thanks for looking out for me.  And yes, this is why I don't mod.
> 
> View attachment 17085


You need to add JK's future votes.


----------



## DLD PE

Audi driver said:


> You need to add JK's future votes.


I'm just going to remove future votes entirely.


----------



## blybrook PE

Audi driver said:


> Assuming things do not progress to where I am eliminated, @LyceeFruit PE my vote for next round is for @vhab49_PE, and the round after that I vote for @SaltySteve





Audi driver said:


> @SaltySteve is not mafia.


Hmm, first claiming that @SaltySteve isn't Mafia, then voting for him as if he was a cohort. Likely a ploy to get more votes to be vanquished quickly.

I'll hold my vote as things continue to go through the mixer.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

blybrook PE said:


> Hmm, first claiming that @SaltySteve isn't Mafia, then voting for him as if he was a cohort. Likely a ploy to get more votes to be vanquished quickly.
> 
> I'll hold my vote as things continue to go through the mixer.


I'm voting for him as a townie, so I can/will be vanquished quickly.


----------



## User1

MEtoEE said:


> Corrected. Thank gosh your my friend .  Thanks for looking out for me.  And yes, this is why I don't mod.
> 
> View attachment 17085


definitely read self-defeating as self-defecating lolllllllllllllllll :dunno:


----------



## User1

i also feel like maybe  @JayKay PE and @Audi driver, P.E. have swapped logins because are they the same person? who knows?!

....one way to create a future alliance... WITH YOURSELF! lololasdjkfw

going insane. complete lateral redesign i need to finish and get drafted before tomorrow morning... wish me damn luck


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

tj_PE said:


> i also feel like maybe  @JayKay PE and @Audi driver, P.E. have swapped logins because are they the same person? who knows?!
> 
> ....one way to create a future alliance... WITH YOURSELF! lololasdjkfw
> 
> going insane. complete lateral redesign i need to finish and get drafted before tomorrow morning... wish me damn luck


Hey, you have more hours than I would to finish it?

Haha.


----------



## DLD PE

@SaltySteve

https://www.tn.gov/governor/news/2020/4/2/gov--lee-requires-tennesseans-to-remain-at-home-as-data-shows-increased-activity-among-citizens-.html


----------



## Roarbark

LyceeFruit PE said:


> For reference, the players in this round are:
> 
> * @tj_PE @ChebyshevII PE @MEtoEE @RBHeadge PE @MadamPirate PE @txjennah PE @SaltySteve @chart94 @blybrook PE @vhab49_PE @jean15paul_PE @squaretaper LIT AF PE @Roarbark @JayKay PE @Audi driver, P.E.*
> 
> *Welcome to Awkward Death Mafia.  May the odds ever be in your favor. *


You remembered me, yay! Holy crap that's a lot of people.


----------



## DLD PE

Roarbark said:


> You remembered me, yay! Holy crap that's a lot of people.


Holy Giant Bean Boots Batman!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

@LyceeFruit PE I vote for @Roarbark because he was a terrible co-driver.  (Also cuz I got nothin right now)


----------



## Roarbark

MadamPirate PE said:


> @LyceeFruit PE I vote for @Roarbark because he was a terrible co-driver.  (Also cuz I got nothin right now)


My driving eliminated a mafia member. I'd say that's pretty good driving  .


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

If y'all don't vote for me this round, I swear I will spam this thread with Trump tweets.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.




----------



## Audi Driver P.E.




----------



## Audi Driver P.E.




----------



## MadamPirate PE

Audi driver said:


> View attachment 17089


Don't you listen to that cheeto, Hot Ginge!


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.




----------



## Audi Driver P.E.




----------



## Audi Driver P.E.




----------



## Audi Driver P.E.




----------



## Audi Driver P.E.




----------



## Audi Driver P.E.




----------



## Audi Driver P.E.




----------



## Audi Driver P.E.




----------



## blybrook PE

Looks like regardless if we vote for you or not, we'll get Trump tweets


----------



## chart94 PE

I’m voting for @txjennah PE too quiet  @LyceeFruit PE


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

chart94 said:


> I’m voting for @txjennah PE too quiet  @LyceeFruit PE


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

View attachment 17100
      

View attachment 17103


View attachment 17104


(For tagging purposes... @LyceeFruit PE I vote for @Audi driver, P.E. so he will shut the **** up)


----------



## SaltySteve PE

MEtoEE said:


> @SaltySteve
> 
> https://www.tn.gov/governor/news/2020/4/2/gov--lee-requires-tennesseans-to-remain-at-home-as-data-shows-increased-activity-among-citizens-.html


I'm "essential".... You know cause if cabins and hotels stopped getting drawn up then people would die.

@LyceeFruit PE what's the count please.


----------



## DLD PE

SaltySteve said:


> I'm "essential".... You know cause if cabins and hotels stopped getting drawn up then people would die.
> 
> @LyceeFruit PE what's the count please.


I'm working on the new Paris Landing (state park) Inn right now.


----------



## JayKay PE

@LyceeFruit PE I change my vote to @JayKay PE


----------



## JayKay PE

JayKay PE said:


> @LyceeFruit PE I change my vote to @JayKay PE


Wait, what, why! I’m a townie!


----------



## JayKay PE

JayKay PE said:


> Wait, what, why! I’m a townie!


Because you’re obviously mafia! *squinty eyes*


----------



## JayKay PE

JayKay PE said:


> Because you’re obviously mafia! *squinty eyes*


Takes one to know one. If I’m mafia, you’re mafia! *squinty eyes back*


----------



## JayKay PE

JayKay PE said:


> Takes one to know one. If I’m mafia, you’re mafia! *squinty eyes back*


That’s why I voted for you!!! Obviously mafia!!!


----------



## blybrook PE

You need to have both logins active at the same time and argue with each other, that'll make it more appropriate!


----------



## JayKay PE

JayKay PE said:


> That’s why I voted for you!!! Obviously mafia!!!


You know what, I didn’t want to do this but you forced my hand, @LyceeFruit PE! I vote for @JayKay PE!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

wtf


----------



## JayKay PE

blybrook PE said:


> You need to have both logins active at the same time and argue with each other, that'll make it more appropriate!


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

JayKay PE said:


> You know what, I didn’t want to do this but you forced my hand, @LyceeFruit PE! I vote for @JayKay PE!


----------



## DLD PE

JayKay PE said:


> You know what, I didn’t want to do this but you forced my hand, @LyceeFruit PE! I vote for @JayKay PE!


----------



## blybrook PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> Vote update:
> 
> 2 @Audi driver, P.E. (audi, cheby)
> 
> 2 @SaltySteve (vhab, tj)
> 
> 1 @tj_PE (saltines)
> 
> 1 @RBHeadge PE (jk)


Any further updates other than suicidal players?


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Tally Update:

3 @Audi driver, P.E. (audi, cheby, jean)

1 @tj_PE (salty)

1 @SaltySteve (tj)

1 @Roarbark (MP)

1 @txjennah PE (chart)

1 @JayKay PE (jk)

*Sidenote: enough with the fecking political tweets.*


----------



## RBHeadge PE

@LyceeFruit PE I vote for @Audi driver, P.E.


----------



## blybrook PE

Since it's almost time and to just help Audi reach his goal of being killed early....

@LyceeFruit PE current vote for @Audi driver, P.E.


----------



## DLD PE

@LyceeFruit PE I vote for @Audi driver, P.E.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Moo is helping me mod


----------



## JayKay PE

You fools!!!!


----------



## SaltySteve PE

JayKay PE said:


> You fools!!!!


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

JayKay PE said:


> You fools!!!!


you pull a Freaky Friday with Audi?


----------



## blybrook PE

Things are just


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

TIMEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE

Final tally:

6 @Audi driver, P.E. (audi, cheby, jean, rb, bly, me2)

1 @tj_PE (salty)

2 @SaltySteve (vhab, tj)

1 @Roarbark (MP)

1 @txjennah PE (chart)

1 @JayKay PE (jk)

*Death Scene:*

*@Audi driver, P.E. drowned in a flood of molasses (ala 1919 Boston disaster).*

He was a regular townie. sort of. non-special player.

*Remaining Players:*

* @tj_PE @ChebyshevII PE @MEtoEE @RBHeadge PE @MadamPirate PE @txjennah PE @SaltySteve @chart94 @blybrook PE @vhab49_PE @jean15paul_PE @squaretaper LIT AF PE @JayKay PE @Roarbark*


----------



## MadamPirate PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> TIMEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE
> 
> Final tally:
> 
> 6 @Audi driver, P.E. (audi, cheby, jean, rb, bly, me2)
> 
> 1 @tj_PE (salty)
> 
> 2 @SaltySteve (vhab, tj)
> 
> 1 @Roarbark (MP)
> 
> 1 @txjennah PE (chart)
> 
> 1 @JayKay PE (jk)
> 
> *Death Scene:*
> 
> *@Audi driver, P.E. drowned in a flood of molasses (ala 1919 Boston disaster).*
> 
> He was a regular townie. sort of. non-special player.
> 
> *Remaining Players:*
> 
> * @tj_PE @ChebyshevII PE @MEtoEE @RBHeadge PE @MadamPirate PE @txjennah PE @SaltySteve @chart94 @blybrook PE @vhab49_PE @jean15paul_PE @squaretaper LIT AF PE @JayKay PE @Roarbark*


There used to be a TV show called Dumb Ways To Die. 
 

fyi.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Welp. At least he can be happy. And we don’t have to see any more trump tweets. Those are the worst ever, like I’ve never seen ‘Em so bad. Worst deal ever.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

MadamPirate PE said:


> There used to be a TV show called Dumb Ways To Die.
> 
> 
> fyi.


Theres also a Buzzfeed list


----------



## blybrook PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Welp. At least he can be happy. And we don’t have to see any more trump tweets. Those are the worst ever, like I’ve never seen ‘Em so bad. Worst deal ever.


Do you think that'll really stop him?


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

MadamPirate PE said:


> There used to be a TV show called Dumb Ways To Die.
> 
> 
> fyi.


Thanks.  Now i have that damn song stuck in my head.


----------



## User1

Geez what happened townies?!?


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

tj_PE said:


> Geez what happened townies?!?


Go back a couple of.pages and youll understand


----------



## User1

LyceeFruit PE said:


> Go back a couple of.pages and youll understand


..... Oh.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

tj_PE said:


> ..... Oh.


Yup


----------



## JayKay PE

*weeps while attempting to dig Audi from a thickening mess of molasses*


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

JayKay PE said:


> *weeps while attempting to dig Audi from a thickening mess of molasses*


*adds some ginger, eggs, flour...*


----------



## MadamPirate PE

vhab49_PE said:


> Thanks.  Now i have that damn song stuck in my head.


ITS BEEN IN MY HEAD ALL DAY


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

*Death Scene:*

 @vhab49_PE decided to shoot a sagura cactus at close range. A branch of the 26ft tall cactus fell on @vhab49_PE, crushing them to death.

@vhab49_PE was lynched by the mafia.

_(This is how David Grundman died in 1982)_

*Remaining Players:*

 @MEtoEE @tj_PE @ChebyshevII PE @RBHeadge PE @MadamPirate PE @txjennah PE @SaltySteve @chart94 @blybrook PE @jean15paul_PE @squaretaper LIT AF PE @JayKay PE @Roarbark


----------



## SaltySteve PE

@JayKay PE are you mafia?


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> *Death Scene:*
> 
> @vhab49_PE decided to shoot a sagura cactus at close range. A branch of the 26ft tall cactus fell on @vhab49_PE, crushing them to death.
> 
> @vhab49_PE was lynched by the mafia.
> 
> _(This is how David Grundman died in 1982)_
> 
> *Remaining Players:*
> 
> @MEtoEE @tj_PE @ChebyshevII PE @RBHeadge PE @MadamPirate PE @txjennah PE @SaltySteve @chart94 @blybrook PE @jean15paul_PE @squaretaper LIT AF PE @JayKay PE @Roarbark


Death By Cactus.  Damn.


----------



## JayKay PE

SaltySteve said:


> @JayKay PE are you mafia?


No.  I am @Audi driver, P.E.

@LyceeFruit PE, I vote for that traitorous swine, @JayKay PE


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

JayKay PE said:


> No.  I am @Audi driver, P.E.
> 
> @LyceeFruit PE, I vote for that traitorous swine, @JayKay PE


...


----------



## JayKay PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> ...


THEY'RE NOT RESPONDING TO MY PM.  OBVIOUSLY MAFIA.


----------



## DLD PE

For those interested in voting order:


----------



## DLD PE

JayKay PE said:


> THEY'RE NOT RESPONDING TO MY PM.  OBVIOUSLY MAFIA.


You don't need a doctor.  You need an exorcist.  Telling you as a friend.


----------



## chart94 PE

Lol I think @JayKay PE has finally lost it


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

I think it needs to be added to the rules that you can't vote for yourself. Or vote for 3 days in advance


----------



## DLD PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> I think it needs to be added to the rules that you can't vote for yourself. Or vote for 3 days in advance


Are you allowed to impersonate yourself?  Or just others?


----------



## User1

LyceeFruit PE said:


> I think it needs to be added to the rules that you can't vote for yourself. Or vote for 3 days in advance


I think you said you weren't allowing any future votes but I agree with this. I could see it being a somewhat strategy to call out who you're voting for the next day, in case they're maf and then ded you in the night. But that doesn't need to be official, esp multiple days in advance. Lol.


----------



## SaltySteve PE

@LyceeFruit PE I vote for @JayKay PE for being a weirdo.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Vote update:

1 @JayKay PE (salty)


----------



## User1

@LyceeFruit PE imma vote w/salty and help relieve @JayKay PE of the stress of playing this game :dunno:


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Vote update

2 @JayKay PE (salty, tj)


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

@LyceeFruit PE I will go with the flow and vote @JayKay PE.


----------



## JayKay PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> I think it needs to be added to the rules that you can't vote for yourself. Or vote for 3 days in advance


Why shouldn't you be allowed to vote for yourself?  Doesn't technically go against any of the other rules?  As for voting in advance, I see nothing wrong with that either.  If the person gets lynched/killed in the middle of the night, you just ignore.  I mean, yes, it makes more work for the mod, but I don't see anything specifically wrong with this/harmful.


----------



## txjennah PE

I think I lost my Mafia mojo 

I'm a townie by the way, don't be hatin' @chart94


----------



## txjennah PE

Ok if everyone is voting for @JayKay PE then they must know something. @LyceeFruit PE I vote for @JayKay PE


----------



## SaltySteve PE

Just throwing this out there. I only picked @JayKay PE for acting out of character and weird. Nothing substantial enough to group up and actually kill her.


----------



## JayKay PE

I am actually @Audi driver, P.E., which means I am mafia.  Please lynch.


----------



## DLD PE

JayKay PE said:


> I am actually @Audi driver, P.E., which means I am mafia.  Please lynch.


From the mod:



> *@Audi driver, P.E. drowned in a flood of molasses (ala 1919 Boston disaster).*
> 
> He was a regular townie. sort of. non-special player.


So if you're Audi, you're a regular townie.


----------



## JayKay PE

MEtoEE said:


> From the mod:
> 
> So if you're Audi, you're a regular townie.


----------



## DLD PE

JayKay PE said:


>


If you're Audi, where are the Trump tweets?


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

LyceeFruit PE said:


> I think it needs to be added to the rules that you can't vote for yourself. Or vote for 3 days in advance


Having to adjust the rules because of my gameplay and strategy is the ultimate victory for me, in my eyes.


----------



## JayKay PE

MEtoEE said:


> If you're Audi, where are the Trump tweets?


----------



## JayKay PE




----------



## JayKay PE




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Gahhh I missed the first vote! Sorryyyy, I blame the Rona.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

MEtoEE said:


> If you're Audi, where are the Trump tweets?


plzno


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

LyceeFruit PE said:


> plzno


View attachment 12852


----------



## JayKay PE

MOAR TRUMP TWEETS


----------



## User1

wat


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

I WANT OFF THIS RIDE


----------



## JayKay PE

BWAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## JayKay PE

@tj_PE, are you mafia?


----------



## JayKay PE

TRRRRRRIPLE POST


----------



## User1

JayKay PE said:


> @tj_PE, are you mafia?


nope!


----------



## User1

LyceeFruit PE said:


> I WANT OFF THIS RIDE


me toooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## aog

Wheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> I WANT OFF THIS RIDE


I'm off!  Wheeeeeeeeeeee!


----------



## SaltySteve PE

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> Gahhh I missed the first vote! Sorryyyy, I blame the Rona.


Blame it on the al-al-alcohol


----------



## blybrook PE

Don't forget your side of lyme disease


----------



## JayKay PE

blybrook PE said:


> Don't forget your side of lyme disease


*flashbacks to Long Island yearly testing*


----------



## txjennah PE

JayKay PE said:


> BWAHAHAHAHAHAHA


I want to be on this timeline rather than the GARBAGE ONE WE ARE ALL ON NOW.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Vote update:

4 @JayKay PE (salty, cheby, tj, txj)


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

@LyceeFruit PE I vote @JayKay PE


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

tj_PE said:


> nope!


This is the most mafia response in the history of ever.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

vhab49_PE said:


> Death By Cactus.  Damn.


I like how you obviously own a howitzer too.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> Vote update:
> 
> 4 @JayKay PE (salty, cheby, tj, txj)


@LyceeFruit PEI vote for @JayKay PE, because Rona.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

View attachment 17121


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

jean15paul_PE said:


> View attachment 17121


To be clear, I can be paid with the following (list exhaustive) currencies: guns, ammo, beer, bourbon, 190 proof Everclear, and the foreskins of my enemies.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Audi driver said:


> ammo


Agree, but only brass and *maybe* aluminum casings. Non of that el cheapo steel-cased crap. It's so bad.


----------



## SaltySteve PE

@LyceeFruit PE in the event we are playing over the weekend and I manage to survive that long my votes will be as follows:

Friday - @JayKay PE

Saturday - @RBHeadge PE (too quite)

Sunday - @Roarbark (too quite)


----------



## SaltySteve PE

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> Agree, but only brass and *maybe* aluminum casings. Non of that el cheapo steel-cased crap. It's so bad.


I'm a cheap ass. I did the math and you'll pay for multiple barrels before breaking even on paying for the mid grade brass ammo.... That being said, I still shoot brass unless it's just astronomically more expensive.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> Agree, but only brass and *maybe* aluminum casings. Non of that el cheapo steel-cased crap. It's so bad.


Steel cased is the preferred for some of my guns.


----------



## JayKay PE

SaltySteve said:


> @LyceeFruit PE in the event we are playing over the weekend and I manage to survive that long my votes will be as follows:
> 
> Friday - @JayKay PE
> 
> Saturday - @RBHeadge PE (too quite)
> 
> Sunday - @Roarbark (too quite)


Quite contrary of you, tbh.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

SaltySteve said:


> @LyceeFruit PE in the event we are playing over the weekend and I manage to survive that long my votes will be as follows:
> 
> Friday - @JayKay PE
> 
> Saturday - @RBHeadge PE (too quite)
> 
> Sunday - @Roarbark (too quite)


You're voting for Arby's dude and Coyote dude for being redundant?


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Audi driver said:


> I like how you obviously own a howitzer too.


I know some people.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

SaltySteve said:


> @LyceeFruit PE in the event we are playing over the weekend and I manage to survive that long my votes will be as follows:
> 
> Friday - @JayKay PE
> 
> Saturday - @RBHeadge PE (too quite)
> 
> Sunday - @Roarbark (too quite)


----------



## chart94 PE

txjennah PE said:


> I think I lost my Mafia mojo
> 
> I'm a townie by the way, don't be hatin' @chart94


Where you been then?! *squinty eyes*


----------



## chart94 PE

@LyceeFruit PE I vote for @JayKay PE for being so weird this round. Just very out of character


----------



## txjennah PE

chart94 said:


> Where you been then?! *squinty eyes*


Idk, I lost my mafia mojo  Plus work has been really on us regarding utilization so felt nervous about sneaking away too much.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

@SaltySteveno pre-votes.

Do y'all wanna play over the weekend


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

LyceeFruit PE said:


> Do y'all wanna play over the weekend


If no one else has a problem with it, sure.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Im okay with playing over the weekend. I don't know if you can get affimation from the other 13 people?


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

RBHeadge PE said:


> Im okay with playing over the weekend.


Same.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Audi driver said:


> Same.


Yer ded


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

LyceeFruit PE said:


> Yer ded


Yeah, well I wasn't supposed to be playing either, but here we are.


----------



## blybrook PE

@LyceeFruit PE I'm game for continuing over the weekend.

I currently cast my vote for @chart94 just to avoid the crazy character that is @JayKay PE right now. There's something in the air causing townies to go a little loopy...

Edit - This was also a randomly generated vote based on the remaining players.


----------



## txjennah PE

Sure, I'll play this weekend. I HAVE NOTHING GOING ON ANYWAY SO


----------



## DLD PE

I can play


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Timmmme

Tally:

6 @JayKay PE(tj, txj, cheby, chart, salty, square)

1 @chart94 (bly)

@JayKay PE managed to shock their genitals with an internal defibrillator charged to 50. It uncovered an underlying heart condition that they did not recover from

(Inspired by s16e2 of Greys)

@JayKay PE was a regular townie

Remaining players @tj_PE @txjennah PE @MEtoEE @ChebyshevII PE @MadamPirate PE @RBHeadge PE. @blybrook PE @chart94 @squaretaper LIT AF PE @Roarbark @SaltySteve @jean15paul_PE


----------



## blybrook PE

I’ll say it again: There's something in the air causing townies to go a little loopy...


----------



## Roarbark

blybrook PE said:


> I’ll say it again: There's something in the air causing townies to go a little loopy...


@Audi driver, P.E.@JayKay PE@squaretaper LIT AF PE Too much WFH? Everyone's copying Squaretaper's approach?

Phew... first time NOT WFH for ~3 weeks, for some field inspection. I'd like to report that the external world still exists, at least in my neck of the woods.
And my nose is sore from wearing a bandanna.

*Edit*: Oh, and I'm okay with going into weekend.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

(I can't tell what day it is, so playing through the weekend is fine with me.)


----------



## User1

jean15paul_PE said:


> (I can't tell what day it is, so playing through the weekend is fine with me.)


same

drunk and building furniture rn :dunno:


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

tj_PE said:


> same
> 
> drunk and building furniture rn :dunno:


Lol, pulling a @JayKay PE, are we?


----------



## User1

Old View attachment 16954


----------



## User1

Well, the live edge slab was phase 1 of the construction project. Had too long of a slab delivered then had to return it and order a shorter one. Installed legs, engineered the rotation from upside down to downside down solo and move other desk out of room and up some stairs by myself. Did that sober and last Thursday. 

Phase 2 was replacing old black ikea shelf with this lighter pretty one for more desk surface which has heavy ass glass and mirror and I was very frieghtendd that is would break all of them but I did not break any. Imstootieed to set the rest of the shit up right now so to bed I go. I don't ever stay up this late... Especially by myself. Weirdo, I am. That last sentence was real hard to type


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

tj_PE said:


> Well, the live edge slab was phase 1 of the construction project. Had too long of a slab delivered then had to return it and order a shorter one. Installed legs, engineered the rotation from upside down to downside down solo and move other desk out of room and up some stairs by myself. Did that sober and last Thursday.
> 
> Phase 2 was replacing old black ikea shelf with this lighter pretty one for more desk surface which has heavy ass glass and mirror and I was very frieghtendd that is would break all of them but I did not break any. Imstootieed to set the rest of the shit up right now so to bed I go. I don't ever stay up this late... Especially by myself. Weirdo, I am. That last sentence was real hard to type
> 
> View attachment 17129


I cant wait for sober you to read this


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

*death scene*

 @SaltySteve died by asphyxiation by being sealed in a cupboard by their lover to avoid seeing the lover's father.

_(real death in 1667)_

@SaltySteve  was lynched by the mafia.

*remaining players *

* @RBHeadge PE @jean15paul_PE @blybrook PE @Roarbark @MEtoEE @tj_PE @txjennah PE @squaretaper LIT AF PE @ChebyshevII PE @MadamPirate PE @chart94 *


----------



## User1

LyceeFruit PE said:


> I cant wait for sober you to read this


Oh. Well, here I am. Present and reading it. Lollll


----------



## chart94 PE

Ugh sober Chart is hungover.. stupid drunk chart had to stay up till 3 am video chatting his college friends and drinking. Sober chart is not happy


----------



## DLD PE

tj_PE said:


> Oh. Well, here I am. Present and reading it. Lollll


@Sober TJ are you mafia?


----------



## DLD PE

chart94 said:


> Ugh sober Chart is hungover.. stupid drunk chart had to stay up till 3 am video chatting his college friends and drinking. Sober chart is not happy


@Sober Chart are you mafia?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Are we still playing over the weekend? I can't tell if we got enough votes last night?


----------



## chart94 PE

MEtoEE said:


> @Sober Chart are you mafia?


No I am not. Just a farmer trying to get the seed in time for the season


----------



## blybrook PE

Everyone who voted yesterday got the lynching also voted to continue thru the weekend. I thinks we’re still going.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

So we're gonna resume playing Monday.

Next kill will be at the end of the day Monday


----------



## Roarbark

Works for me. 

My essentials from mini shopping trip yesterday.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Lindt is from NH @Roarbark

They partnered with PSNH (now eversource) to try burning the cocoa shells as an alternative fuel for the wood plant


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Roarbark said:


> Works for me.
> 
> My essentials from mini shopping trip yesterday.
> 
> View attachment 17136


Nice haul. I like Lindt more than Ghirardelli.


----------



## JayKay PE

*drinks while watching yakuza Netflix party*


----------



## JayKay PE

I want ramen


----------



## JayKay PE

Or to make cookies


----------



## DLD PE




----------



## JayKay PE

@MEtoEE all labs are good labs. Scientific or dog based.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Roarbark said:


> Works for me.
> 
> My essentials from mini shopping trip yesterday.
> 
> View attachment 17136


Mmm, space dust.


----------



## JayKay PE

Thank god I died.  Now I can just watch from the sidelines.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOD Morning.

Remaing players are:

 @tj_PE @ChebyshevII PE @MEtoEE @RBHeadge PE @MadamPirate PE @txjennah PE @chart94 @blybrook PE @jean15paul_PE @squaretaper LIT AF PE @Roarbark

Dead players are:

 @Audi driver, P.E. - molasses flood

 @vhab49_PE - squished by the arm of a cactus

 @JayKay PE - defibrillator to the genitals

 @SaltySteve - asphyxiation in a cupboard


----------



## DLD PE

@JayKay PE maybe you can help me keep up with the roster.  I know there were only 7 votes on Day 2 but I left yours in for effect.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Mmkay. @LyceeFruit PE I vote @blybrook PE.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Vote update:

1 @blybrook PE (cheby)


----------



## blybrook PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Mmkay. @LyceeFruit PE I vote @blybrook PE.


Mmkay, drugs are bad mmkay!

@LyceeFruit PE I vote @ChebyshevII PE in retaliation


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> Vote update:
> 
> 1 @blybrook PE (cheby)


@LyceeFruit PE another vote for @blybrook PE, because bears.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Update: 

2 @blybrook PE (cheby, square)

1 @ChebyshevII PE (bly)


----------



## JayKay PE

JK n' bly:


----------



## JayKay PE

@LyceeFruit PE, I re-vote for @JayKay PE.  Please desecrate body in some manner.  They deserve it.


----------



## JayKay PE

TRRRRRRIPLE POST (I posted the above to be able to triple post, not going to lie)


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

JayKay PE said:


> TRRRRRRIPLE POST (I posted the above to be able to triple post, not going to lie)


There's already a SPAM thread!!!

Also, SPAM.


----------



## Roarbark

JayKay PE said:


> @LyceeFruit PE, I re-vote for @JayKay PE.  Please desecrate body in some manner.  They deserve it.


  




JayKay PE said:


> Or to make cookies


Ranger cookies?
-------------------------------------------------
@MEtoEE Are the red numbers on your spreadsheet the order the votes were cast in?


----------



## DLD PE

@Roarbark yes the red numbers are the order the votes were cast in.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE




----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

View attachment 17158
 

View attachment 17159


@LyceeFruit PE I vote for @MEtoEE)


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

JayKay PE said:


> @LyceeFruit PE, I re-vote for @JayKay PE.  Please desecrate body in some manner.  They deserve it.


@JayKay PE's dead body was then run over by a city bus. The pieces of their body became snacks for the subway rats, pigeons, and seagulls.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

vote update: 

2 @blybrook PE (cheby, square)

1 @ChebyshevII PE (bly)

1 @MEtoEE (jean)


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Wheel of morality, turn turn turn. Show us the lesson we should learn....

@LyceeFruit PE I vote for @squaretaper LIT AF PE for not being LIT AF enough


----------



## DLD PE

@LyceeFruit PEI vote for @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## RBHeadge PE

@LyceeFruit PE  I vote for @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Update

2 @blybrook PE (cheby, square)

3 @squaretaper LIT AF PE (mp, me2, rb)

1 @ChebyshevII PE (bly)

1 @MEtoEE (jean)


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

@LyceeFruit PE I change my vote to @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE

*changes the words to a Marilyn Manson song* aaaaah the beautiful sheep-le, the beautiful sheep-le....


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Time


----------



## chart94 PE

Dang 1 min short


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

chart94 said:


> Dang 1 min short


Whomp


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Final tally:

1 @blybrook PE (square)

1 @MEtoEE (jean)

1 @ChebyshevII PE (bly)

4 @squaretaper LIT AF PE (mp, rb, cheby, me2)

@squaretaper LIT AF PE was killed by a copy of Twilight falling off of a tall bookshelf.

@squaretaper LIT AF PE was maf

Remaining players:

 @MEtoEE @ChebyshevII PE @tj_PE @txjennah PE @Roarbark @blybrook PE @RBHeadge PE @MadamPirate PE @jean15paul_PE @chart94


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Triple


----------



## MadamPirate PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> Final tally:
> 
> 1 @blybrook PE (square)
> 
> 1 @MEtoEE (jean)
> 
> 1 @ChebyshevII PE (bly)
> 
> 4 @squaretaper LIT AF PE (mp, rb, cheby, me2)
> 
> @squaretaper LIT AF PE was killed by a copy of Twilight falling off of a tall bookshelf.
> 
> @squaretaper LIT AF PE was maf
> 
> Remaining players:
> 
> @MEtoEE @ChebyshevII PE @tj_PE @txjennah PE @Roarbark @blybrook PE @RBHeadge PE @MadamPirate PE @jean15paul_PE @chart94


YAS GOT A MAF


----------



## MadamPirate PE

omg guys I just thought of an AMAZING theme for next round I mod: H.H. Holmes and his Murder House.


----------



## chart94 PE

MadamPirate PE said:


> YAS GOT A MAF


Finally!!! Let’s finish this game and rid the town of maf!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> @squaretaper LIT AF PE was killed by a copy of Twilight falling off of a tall bookshelf.


Did someone really die this way?


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> Final tally:
> 
> 1 @blybrook PE (square)
> 
> 1 @MEtoEE (jean)
> 
> 1 @ChebyshevII PE (bly)
> 
> 4 @squaretaper LIT AF PE (mp, rb, cheby, me2)
> 
> @squaretaper LIT AF PE was killed by a copy of Twilight falling off of a tall bookshelf.
> 
> @squaretaper LIT AF PE was maf
> 
> Remaining players:
> 
> @MEtoEE @ChebyshevII PE @tj_PE @txjennah PE @Roarbark @blybrook PE @RBHeadge PE @MadamPirate PE @jean15paul_PE @chart94


----------



## blybrook PE

Wait, I (a townie) wasn’t killed off and we got a mafioso?

 Now that’s how to enjoy a good evening!
 

Way to go fellow townies!!!


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Did someone really die this way?


Probably but not by a twilight book.  Itd be an embarrassing way to go. Those books arent great (ive read them) and the movies are even worse


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

LyceeFruit PE said:


> Probably but not by a twilight book.  Itd be an embarrassing way to go. Those books arent great (ive read them) and the movies are even worse


War and peace would probably do the job.


----------



## Roarbark

MadamPirate PE said:


> *changes the words to a Marilyn Manson song* aaaaah the beautiful sheep-le, the beautiful sheep-le....


Ahhh, look at all the lonely sheep-le.



RBHeadge PE said:


> Did someone really die this way?


Yes. Squaretaper.

Finally, non-suicidal townie death information.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

*Death scene*

@RBHeadge PE slips on an orange peel and breaks their legs. An infection sets in and the leg must be amputated.

Thankfully a good doctor appears to complete the surgery so @RBHeadge PE's life is saved (unlike Bobby Leach in 1926).

*Remaining players:*

* @RBHeadge PE @MEtoEE @tj_PE @txjennah PE @ChebyshevII PE @MadamPirate PE @chart94 @blybrook PE @jean15paul_PE @Roarbark*


----------



## DLD PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> *Death scene*
> 
> @RBHeadge PE slips on an orange peel and breaks their legs. An infection sets in and the leg must be amputated.
> 
> Thankfully a good doctor appears to complete the surgery so @RBHeadge PE's life is saved (unlike Bobby Leach in 1926).
> 
> *Remaining players:*
> 
> * @RBHeadge PE @MEtoEE @tj_PE @txjennah PE @ChebyshevII PE @MadamPirate PE @chart94 @blybrook PE @jean15paul_PE @Roarbark*









https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bobby_Leach


----------



## DLD PE




----------



## DLD PE

Triple post.


----------



## txjennah PE

I'm sorry everyone.  I know it looks suspicious that i haven't voted, but I'm a townie.  This quarantine is overlapping with a really stressful period at work for me right now, so quarantine txjennah is no fun.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Yassssss


----------



## txjennah PE

And i mean...i know this is overlapping for a stressful period for EVERYONE right now, they've just been really hard on us for utilization and using PTO instead of charging overhead, etc etc so it's hard for me to relax right now.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> *Death scene*
> 
> @RBHeadge PE slips on an orange peel and breaks their legs. An infection sets in and the leg must be amputated.
> 
> Thankfully a good doctor appears to complete the surgery so @RBHeadge PE's life is saved (unlike Bobby Leach in 1926).
> 
> *Remaining players:*
> 
> * @RBHeadge PE @MEtoEE @tj_PE @txjennah PE @ChebyshevII PE @MadamPirate PE @chart94 @blybrook PE @jean15paul_PE @Roarbark*


----------



## blybrook PE

@LyceeFruit PE I hereby cast my vote for today @Roarbark for being an inactive participant in the past few votes.


----------



## Roarbark

blybrook PE said:


> @LyceeFruit PE I hereby cast my vote for today @Roarbark for being an inactive participant in the past few votes.


Banned for encouraging lynchings based on no real game information.


----------



## chart94 PE

@LyceeFruit PE I am voting for @txjennah PE just too quiet this round for my liking..


----------



## blybrook PE

Roarbark said:


> Banned for encouraging lynchings based on no real game information.


Banned for continuing not to vote. We can't figure out who's a mafioso without voting!


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Update:

1 @Roarbark (bly)

1 @txjennah PE (chart)


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE




----------



## RBHeadge PE

@LyceeFruit PE I vote for @chart94


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

@LyceeFruit PE I .


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

With a sprinkle of .


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

@LyceeFruit PE I'm gonna vote for @Roarbark. He's always quiet, but for some reason, it feels unusual this time around.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Update

2 @Roarbark (bly, cheby)

1 @txjennah PE (chart)

1 @chart94 (rb)


----------



## MadamPirate PE

@LyceeFruit PE I vote for @chart94. My chills, they are multiplyin'.


----------



## DLD PE

@LyceeFruit PE I vote for @chart94


----------



## Roarbark

Was waiting for that. 
@LyceeFruit PE I vote for @chart94

WFH sure is interesting when your neighbor is blasting music from their garage...


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Roarbark said:


> Was waiting for that.
> @LyceeFruit PE I vote for @chart94
> 
> WFH sure is interesting when your neighbor is blasting music from their garage...


Is it good music?


----------



## Roarbark

MadamPirate PE said:


> Is it good music?


imho..... no.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Roarbark said:


> imho..... no.


What is it


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Update

2 @Roarbark (bly, cheby)

1 @txjennah PE (chart)

4 @chart94 (rb, mp, me2, roar)

20 min


----------



## DLD PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> What is it


It's gangsta rap.


----------



## txjennah PE

@LyceeFruit PE I vote for @chart94


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Timeeeee


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

*final votes*

*5* @chart94 (rb, mp, me2, roar, txj)

*2 @Roarbark *(bly, cheby)

1 @txjennah PE (chart)

*death scene*

 @chart94  was carrying a mason-jar style drinking glass with a screw-top lid in their kitchen when they collapsed. The 10-inch stainless steel straw entered the left eye socket and pierced their brain. _(real death in July 2019)_

 @chart94 was maf.

remaining players

 @RBHeadge PE @MEtoEE @tj_PE @txjennah PE @Roarbark @blybrook PE @MadamPirate PE @ChebyshevII PE @jean15paul_PE


----------



## Roarbark

LyceeFruit PE said:


> What is it





MEtoEE said:


> It's gangsta rap.


I didn't recognize it. Generic pop of some sort, with an unoriginal beat/melody. My musical tastes are varied and mildly hipster, so made me bristle.



LyceeFruit PE said:


> @chart94  was carrying a mason-jar style drinking glass with a screw-top lid in their kitchen when they collapsed. The 10-inch stainless steel straw entered the left eye socket and pierced their brain. _(real death in July 2019)_
> 
> @chart94 was maf.


Ow, that's cringe-inducing, not awkward. Someone had to walk in on that .
But mafia, so yay.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Roarbark said:


> imho..... no.


At least it wasn’t your cat singing the song of his people.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> *final votes*
> 
> *5* @chart94 (rb, mp, me2, roar, txj)
> 
> *2 @Roarbark *(bly, cheby)
> 
> 1 @txjennah PE (chart)
> 
> *death scene*
> 
> @chart94  was carrying a mason-jar style drinking glass with a screw-top lid in their kitchen when they collapsed. The 10-inch stainless steel straw entered the left eye socket and pierced their brain. _(real death in July 2019)_
> 
> @chart94 was maf.
> 
> remaining players
> 
> @RBHeadge PE @MEtoEE @tj_PE @txjennah PE @Roarbark @blybrook PE @MadamPirate PE @ChebyshevII PE @jean15paul_PE


Yay!


----------



## Roarbark

MadamPirate PE said:


> At least it wasn’t your cat singing the song of his people.


Memmmmmmmryyyyy alll aloooooone in the moooooonliiiiiight.


----------



## blybrook PE

Cat yowls vs grumble of the neighbors. I’ll take cats for 500 Alex...


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Roarbark said:


> Memmmmmmmryyyyy alll aloooooone in the moooooonliiiiiight.


He informed me of his vanquishing of a stuffed mousie for 45 minutes.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

*Death scene*

 @MEtoEE was attacked &amp; killed by a pet deer in their backyard.

_(real death in April 2019)_

*Remaining Players*

 @ChebyshevII PE @tj_PE @RBHeadge PE @MadamPirate PE @txjennah PE @blybrook PE @jean15paul_PE @Roarbark


----------



## RBHeadge PE




----------



## DLD PE




----------



## DLD PE

Go gettum guys!


----------



## DLD PE




----------



## DLD PE

"Good morning boys and girls.  Found this next to my new toy.  Thought you might want it." - Bambi


----------



## DLD PE

"Here you go." - Bambi


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> *final votes*
> 
> *5* @chart94 (rb, mp, me2, roar, txj)
> 
> *2 @Roarbark *(bly, cheby)
> 
> 1 @txjennah PE (chart)
> 
> *death scene*
> 
> @chart94  was carrying a mason-jar style drinking glass with a screw-top lid in their kitchen when they collapsed. The 10-inch stainless steel straw entered the left eye socket and pierced their brain. _(real death in July 2019)_
> 
> @chart94 was maf.
> 
> remaining players
> 
> @RBHeadge PE @MEtoEE @tj_PE @txjennah PE @Roarbark @blybrook PE @MadamPirate PE @ChebyshevII PE @jean15paul_PE


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE




----------



## DLD PE




----------



## RBHeadge PE




----------



## DLD PE

"I'm ready for a new toy.  Someone bring me a new toy." - Bambi


----------



## LyceeFruit PE




----------



## MadamPirate PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> View attachment 17184


THAT BITCH


----------



## DLD PE

MadamPirate PE said:


> THAT BITCH


Career  =


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE




----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

View attachment 12914


----------



## DLD PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> View attachment 12914


I wonder if anyone has ever been killed by one of those.


----------



## blybrook PE

Randomizer to the rescue again today. @LyceeFruit PE, I hereby vote for @txjennah PE

This is subject to change if credible information comes to light and my ability to check in before the vote closes today.


----------



## blybrook PE




----------



## blybrook PE

And a triple for good measure..


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE




----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Vote update

1 @txjennah PE (bly)


----------



## txjennah PE

@LyceeFruit PE I vote for @blybrook PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE

@LyceeFruit PE I vote for @Roarbark - I still think he's a terrible driver. Coyotes get distracted easily.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

@LyceeFruit PE I also vote for @Roarbark


----------



## MadamPirate PE

MadamPirate PE said:


> @LyceeFruit PE I vote for @Roarbark - I still think he's a terrible driver. Coyotes get distracted easily.


Also, since I'm from CA, that's pronounced "Kai-yotes"


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

MadamPirate PE said:


> Also, since I'm from CA, that's pronounced "Kai-yotes"


In my neck of the woods, it's pronounced Kai-yoh-tees


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Speaking of which...@LyceeFruit PE I'ma go with @Roarbark


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Update

1 @txjennah PE(bly)

1 @blybrook PE (txj)

3 @Roarbark (rb, mp, cheby)


----------



## Roarbark

ouch. By the way, what's with all the scary deer pics? 
@LyceeFruit PE I vote for @txjennah PE


----------



## Roarbark

Whoah, did i log on literally right before time?  Didn't notice o.o.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Time


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

*final tally*

2 @txjennah PE (bly, roar)

1 @blybrook PE (txj)

3 @Roarbark (mp, rb, cheby)

*death scene*

 @Roarbark died when a circus clown swung them around by their heels. 

 @Roarbark was maf.

*remaining players*

@blybrook PE @RBHeadge PE @MadamPirate PE @ChebyshevII PE @tj_PE @txjennah PE  @jean15paul_PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> *final tally*
> 
> 2 @txjennah PE (bly, roar)
> 
> 1 @blybrook PE (txj)
> 
> 3 @Roarbark (mp, rb, cheby)
> 
> *death scene*
> 
> @Roarbark died when a circus clown swung them around by their heels.
> 
> @Roarbark was maf.
> 
> *remaining players*
> 
> @blybrook PE @RBHeadge PE @MadamPirate PE @ChebyshevII PE @tj_PE @txjennah PE  @jean15paul_PE


Yay, we got another Maf!


----------



## DLD PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> *final tally*
> 
> 2 @txjennah PE (bly, roar)
> 
> 1 @blybrook PE (txj)
> 
> 3 @Roarbark (mp, rb, cheby)
> 
> *death scene*
> 
> @Roarbark died when a circus clown swung them around by their heels.
> 
> @Roarbark was maf.
> 
> *remaining players*
> 
> @blybrook PE @RBHeadge PE @MadamPirate PE @ChebyshevII PE @tj_PE @txjennah PE  @jean15paul_PE


Does the circus clown have a pet deer?


----------



## Roarbark

hehe


----------



## LyceeFruit PE




----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> *final tally*
> 
> 2 @txjennah PE (bly, roar)
> 
> 1 @blybrook PE (txj)
> 
> 3 @Roarbark (mp, rb, cheby)
> 
> *death scene*
> 
> @Roarbark died when a circus clown swung them around by their heels.
> 
> @Roarbark was maf.
> 
> *remaining players*
> 
> @blybrook PE @RBHeadge PE @MadamPirate PE @ChebyshevII PE @tj_PE @txjennah PE  @jean15paul_PE




View attachment 17186


----------



## Roarbark

Wut bait! Mare's Thor!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

*looks at everyone else* y'all suspish.


----------



## DLD PE

Roarbark said:


> ouch. By the way, what's with all the scary deer pics?
> @LyceeFruit PE I vote for @txjennah PE


I started it after getting killed by my pet deer.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

* death scene*

 @MadamPirate PE died while pursuing a girl who was running to seek refuge in her father's house. @MadamPirate PE hit their head on the lintel of a low door, fell, and fractured their skull. 

_real death in 882._

*remaining players*

 @ChebyshevII PE @RBHeadge PE @tj_PE @blybrook PE @jean15paul_PE @txjennah PE


----------



## JayKay PE

o wait, there are more maf?


----------



## blybrook PE

Yippie! We got another one! Let’s finish it today!


----------



## DLD PE




----------



## MadamPirate PE




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE




----------



## DoctorWho-PE

++=


----------



## DLD PE

=      :true:


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

(not dead yet, but I like using the ghost icon)


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Wash your hands.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE




----------



## txjennah PE

@LyceeFruit PE I vote for @blybrook PE 'cuz


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Vote update

1 @blybrook PE (txj)


----------



## RBHeadge PE

@LyceeFruit PE I vote for @tj_PE

This ends tonight!


----------



## blybrook PE

@LyceeFruit PE, I will let the randomizer run again today and vote for @tj_PE


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

@LyceeFruit PE I vote @tj_PE


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Update 

1 @blybrook PE (txj)

3 @tj_PE (rb, cheby, bly)


----------



## User1

RBHeadge PE said:


> @LyceeFruit PE I vote for @tj_PE
> 
> This ends tonight!


----------



## User1

blybrook PE said:


> @LyceeFruit PE, I will let the randomizer run again today and vote for @tj_PE


----------



## User1

ChebyshevII PE said:


> @LyceeFruit PE I vote @tj_PE


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

tj_PE said:


>


What? You're just NOW making comments?

(sorry, I know we've been through a lot)


----------



## User1

let me tell you all how many breakdowns i've had this week

2.3

how many times i thought about quitting my job

2835

but, the worst part...


----------



## User1

@mafia


----------



## User1




----------



## User1

can we drink now?


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

@LyceeFruit PE I vote @ChebyshevII PE.


----------



## User1

Audi driver said:


> @LyceeFruit PE I vote @ChebyshevII PE.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

tj_PE said:


> can we drink now?


----------



## DLD PE

@tj_PE I would never ever ever ever vote for you.

@LyceeFruit PE I vote for @Audi driver, P.E.


----------



## User1

MEtoEE said:


> @tj_PE I would never ever ever ever vote for you.
> 
> @LyceeFruit PE I vote for @Audi driver, P.E.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Um wut


----------



## DLD PE

tj_PE said:


> can we drink now?


:winko:


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Audi driver said:


> @LyceeFruit PE I vote @ChebyshevII PE.


Aww, shucks.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

tj_PE said:


> let me tell you all how many breakdowns i've had this week
> 
> 2.3
> 
> how many times i thought about quitting my job
> 
> 2835
> 
> but, the worst part...


Um, is everything ok IRL?


----------



## User1

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Um, is everything ok IRL?


kind of. 

i live alone and don't even have family nearby to merge quarantining with. work hasn't slowed down but i've been getting 40 phone calls a day to "coordinate" when an email could suffice for &gt;75% of them. one of my superiors has chosen me as a target again, which i thought i was free of. i'm just lonely and wasn't doing super great before I wasn't allowed to hang with my people. It's been hard. and also accepting and admitting that it's been hard has been REALLY hard. just bleh. but i stood out in the sun today and chatted across the property to my neighbors while having a white claw. 

and i dyed my hair pink.  :winko:


----------



## MadamPirate PE

tj_PE said:


> kind of.
> 
> i live alone and don't even have family nearby to merge quarantining with. work hasn't slowed down but i've been getting 40 phone calls a day to "coordinate" when an email could suffice for &gt;75% of them. one of my superiors has chosen me as a target again, which i thought i was free of. i'm just lonely and wasn't doing super great before I wasn't allowed to hang with my people. It's been hard. and also accepting and admitting that it's been hard has been REALLY hard. just bleh. but i stood out in the sun today and chatted across the property to my neighbors while having a white claw.
> 
> and i dyed my hair pink.  :winko:


Just start stabbing people. Or threatening to.


----------



## User1

but back to maf can you ded me yet @LyceeFruit PE


----------



## User1

MadamPirate PE said:


> Just start stabbing people. Or threatening to.


they know im not going anywhere near them. maybe i need like a 6ft samurai sword. i think i could fit it in my car...


----------



## Roarbark

ChebyshevII PE said:


> (not dead yet, but I like using the ghost icon)


That's cultural appropriation! Boooo.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
@tj_PE I'm separated from family as well. Don't have any solution to the work stress problems sadly, but I'm happy to provide some chat anytime you need some extra socialization... Would probably do me good as well. Can't help with the hair either I bet it looks bad-ass though.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

tj_PE said:


> they know im not going anywhere near them. maybe i need like a 6ft samurai sword. i think i could fit it in my car...


Roll down a window. Problem solved.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Also, @tj_PE, here for you, frien. Holla if you need to. (I have one friend who calls me every afternoon on her way home from her essential office job. It helps her a lot.)


----------



## User1

Roarbark said:


> That's cultural appropriation! Boooo.
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> @tj_PE I'm separated from family as well. Don't have any solution to the work stress problems sadly, but I'm happy to provide some chat anytime you need some extra socialization... Would probably do me good as well. Can't help with the hair either I bet it looks bad-ass though.


i appreciate that


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

@tj_PE was killed by the massive hug pile from all of their EB.com frands.

@tj_PE was maf


----------



## User1

I LOVED THIS DED THE MOSTEST ♥


----------



## chart94 PE

Damn who was the cop/doctor?!?!


----------



## chart94 PE

Agreed. This is the most socializing I have had so far  thanks EB friends!!


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

chart94 said:


> Damn who was the cop/doctor?!?!


 @ChebyshevII PE doc

 @RBHeadge PE cop


----------



## User1

LyceeFruit PE said:


> @ChebyshevII PE doc
> 
> @RBHeadge PE cop


we didnt kill cheb bc he always gets killed so early LOLOL

maf with a ♥


----------



## MadamPirate PE

tj_PE said:


> we didnt kill cheb bc he always gets killed so early LOLOL
> 
> maf with a ♥


*Watches as cheb gets killed first next round*


----------



## DLD PE

tj_PE said:


> i appreciate that


Hey I'm redhead too...and armed!  Let's paint the town red!


----------



## chart94 PE

Sheeetttt we should of offed cheby!!! Dang nabit figured RB was the cop after the save...


----------



## RBHeadge PE

tj_PE said:


> i live alone and don't even have family nearby to merge quarantining with. ...  i'm just lonely and wasn't doing super great before I wasn't allowed to hang with my people. It's been hard. and also accepting and admitting that it's been hard has been REALLY hard. just bleh. but i stood out in the sun today and chatted across the property to my neighbors while having a white claw.
> 
> and i dyed my hair pink.  :winko:


Hang in there, it'll get better! I promise.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Lol, the first pictures ya’ll are gonna see of me are gonna be my before/after pics of my weight loss mission. Maybe.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

MEtoEE said:


> Hey I'm redhead too...and armed!  Let's paint the town red!
> 
> View attachment 17197


Pew pew pew


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

tj_PE said:


> kind of.
> 
> i live alone and don't even have family nearby to merge quarantining with. work hasn't slowed down but i've been getting 40 phone calls a day to "coordinate" when an email could suffice for &gt;75% of them. one of my superiors has chosen me as a target again, which i thought i was free of. i'm just lonely and wasn't doing super great before I wasn't allowed to hang with my people. It's been hard. and also accepting and admitting that it's been hard has been REALLY hard. just bleh. but i stood out in the sun today and chatted across the property to my neighbors while having a white claw.
> 
> and i dyed my hair pink.  :winko:


The hair looks fun 

you’ll get through this!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

This was a tough round.

I don't like being the cop because there's so much pressure to get it figured out quickly. It's even worse when there are so many players, more mafia, and an early cop exit dooms the town. Finding the doctor quickly was essential.


----------



## DLD PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Pew pew pew


My son laughing at me after I put on my wife's toboggan.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

chart94 said:


> Sheeetttt we should of offed cheby!!! Dang nabit figured RB was the cop after the save...


Yeah, I definitely got lucky. Initially I was suspicious of @MEtoEE so when he wanted confirmation that I got the message I left out the part about not being able to save myself...just in case.


----------



## DLD PE

Everyone is suspicious of me lol.


----------



## User1

MEtoEE said:


> Everyone is suspicious of me lol.


Wonder why?!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

It's the toboggan hat.


----------



## blybrook PE

Good game all. 
tj, we’re here to vent if you need it!


----------



## User1

Thanks all! Sorry to kind of puke all over the thread. I appreciate our games and interactions very much! I'm here for all of you as well! @Roarbark + all, Should we do a mafia happy hour??


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

tj_PE said:


> Sorry to kind of puke all over the thread.


I don’t know if anyone else does differently on this thread, tbh. But that’s why it’s fun.


----------



## Roarbark

tj_PE said:


> Thanks all! Sorry to kind of puke all over the thread. I appreciate our games and interactions very much! I'm here for all of you as well! @Roarbark + all, Should we do a mafia happy hour??


Pau hana for you is day drinking for me .
(link leads to a translation).

Tomorrow day is open after a mid-day virtual going away party for a coworker .


----------



## User1

Roarbark said:


> Pau hana for you is day drinking for me .
> (link leads to a translation).
> 
> Tomorrow day is open after a mid-day virtual going away party for a coworker .


What time in pst is after mid day for you lol


----------



## Roarbark

Depending how long the going away party fgoes... My guess is past 5/dinner time-ish PST.
I'll still have work hours in the day to do, but surely no willpower to do it.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

tj_PE said:


> kind of.
> 
> i live alone and don't even have family nearby to merge quarantining with. work hasn't slowed down but i've been getting 40 phone calls a day to "coordinate" when an email could suffice for &gt;75% of them. one of my superiors has chosen me as a target again, which i thought i was free of. i'm just lonely and wasn't doing super great before I wasn't allowed to hang with my people. It's been hard. and also accepting and admitting that it's been hard has been REALLY hard. just bleh. but i stood out in the sun today and chatted across the property to my neighbors while having a white claw.
> 
> and i dyed my hair pink.  :winko:


I'm down for some social zoom calls if y'all need to hang out. #SocialContact

Don't know if that violates EB's culture of anonymity


----------



## User1

We could totally just do a sound call and n ot video if that makes people feel more comfortable!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Man that kinda sounds like fun, but I think I’ll be busy


----------



## User1

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Man that kinda sounds like fun, but I think I’ll be busy


There hasn't even been a time decided. You Washingtonian, you.


----------



## User1

Jk totally just saw the response by roar


----------



## User1

I do not have a zoom account tho so someone else would gotta do that!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

tj_PE said:


> There hasn't even been a time decided. You Washingtonian, you.





tj_PE said:


> Jk totally just saw the response by roar


Lol. Yeah, I was referring to roar’s timeline. I want to sometime, though! (Not pulling the “saying no by saying maybe some other time” tactic)


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

tj_PE said:


> i appreciate that


Hair looks great


----------



## Roarbark

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Lol. Yeah, I was referring to roar’s timeline. I want to sometime, though! (Not pulling the “saying no by saying maybe some other time” tactic)


Suspicious. Seattle freeze? (Before you say it, I know, you're a "real" washingtonian, not a Seattleite)


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Roarbark said:


> Suspicious. Seattle freeze? (Before you say it, I know, you're a "real" washingtonian, not a Seattleite)


I’m a real Washingtonian because I was both a Seattleite and a Tuscan raider.


----------



## Roarbark

ChebyshevII PE said:


> I’m a real Washingtonian because I was both a Seattleite and a Tuscan raider.


Lost me on the second part.


----------



## User1

for the record i have found that it extends to most people of western washington. not sure about the east SIIIEIEEEEEEDE


----------



## SaltySteve PE

I cut out for a couple days and yall start talking about doing a #SocialDistanced online Mafia Happy Hour?!?!?! Can we play flip cup? I've never played but I saw a thing on reddit where 6 people did it in a zoom call. It looked fun. I legit made a zoom account but couldn't round up enough friends that were interested... :'-(


----------



## DLD PE

What's flip cup?  Never been on Reddit.  I have Zoom but never used it.  I have Business Skype but don't know if my employer would like me using it for Mafia happy hour.

I don't live under a rock I promise.

Not opposed to any audio/video socializing, but my voice might make me suspicious, as if I need any more of that.

Oh, and btw I'm down for the next round, unless I'm busy knitting another hat, or deer hunting.


----------



## SaltySteve PE

MEtoEE said:


> What's flip cup?  Never been on Reddit.  I have Zoom but never used it.  I have Business Skype but don't know if my employer would like me using it for Mafia happy hour.
> 
> I don't live under a rock I promise.
> 
> Not opposed to any audio/video socializing, but my voice might make me suspicious, as if I need any more of that.
> 
> Oh, and btw I'm down for the next round, unless I'm busy knitting another hat, or deer hunting.


Don't get on Reddit. It's a productivity killer. You'll scroll through random garbage for hours and not even realize it. 

See the gif below for the basics of flip cup. It can be played by teams  kind of like a relay race where each person has one cup.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

tj_PE said:


> Thanks all! Sorry to kind of puke all over the thread. I appreciate our games and interactions very much! I'm here for all of you as well! @Roarbark + all, Should we do a mafia happy hour??


TJ That is what we are here for, virtual pukefest. 

YES to mafia happy hour!  Although ours will either have to be late or lunch drinks for Roar!


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

SaltySteve said:


> Don't get on Reddit. It's a productivity killer. You'll scroll through random garbage for hours and not even realize it.


This is what boyfriend does. But I do it with IG so i can't really complain


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

MEtoEE said:


> What's flip cup?  Never been on Reddit.  I have Zoom but never used it.  I have Business Skype but don't know if my employer would like me using it for Mafia happy hour.
> 
> I don't live under a rock I promise.
> 
> Not opposed to any audio/video socializing, but my voice might make me suspicious, as if I need any more of that.
> 
> Oh, and btw I'm down for the next round, unless I'm busy knitting another hat, or deer hunting.


UH, "networking" with other engineers seems like a legit use of company resources.  

Zoom lets you sign up for a free personal account which allows for multiple person calls up to 40 minutes.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> Don't know if that violates EB's culture of anonymity


I mean we've seen Salty &amp; ME2 (plus some other's spouses/kids)


----------



## DLD PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> I mean we've seen Salty &amp; ME2 (plus some other's spouses/kids)


Yeah, but how do you know it's really us?   :blink2:


----------



## User1

vhab49_PE said:


> UH, "networking" with other engineers seems like a legit use of company resources.
> 
> Zoom lets you sign up for a free personal account which allows for multiple person calls up to 40 minutes.


is 40 minutes enough time to flip all the cups tho?


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

MEtoEE said:


> Yeah, but how do you know it's really us?   :blink2:


why pretend to be someone wearing that hat? =P


----------



## DLD PE

Well we all know @JayKay PE and @Audi driver, P.E. are the same person now.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

tj_PE said:


> is 40 minutes enough time to flip all the cups tho?


PROLY NOT.


----------



## User1

MEtoEE said:


> Well we all know @JayKay PE and @Audi driver, P.E. are the same person now.


which means i've seen @Audi driver, P.E.'s leg tattoos in person and idk how to feel about that


----------



## chart94 PE

SaltySteve said:


> Don't get on Reddit. It's a productivity killer. You'll scroll through random garbage for hours and not even realize it.
> 
> See the gif below for the basics of flip cup. It can be played by teams  kind of like a relay race where each person has one cup.
> 
> View attachment 17204


FLIP CUPPPP!!!!! Best party game ever!!


----------



## User1

chart94 said:


> FLIP CUPPPP!!!!! Best party game ever!!


idk about BEST EVER

i have, however, played it on my party deck at least once in the past couple years.


----------



## chart94 PE

Def my favorite lol cause everyone can play unlike beer pong


----------



## SaltySteve PE

tj_PE said:


> idk about BEST EVER
> 
> i have, however, played it on my party deck at least once in the past couple years.


I don't know why I haven't named one of my decks "the party deck". The person that remodeled my house must have really liked decks cause we have an upper and lower deck on the front, The lower one wraps around to a side deck, and a rear deck that essentially ground level.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

SaltySteve said:


> I don't know why I haven't named one of my decks "the party deck". The person that remodeled my house must have really liked decks cause we have an upper and lower deck on the front, The lower one wraps around to a side deck, and a rear deck that essentially ground level.


Nice. We have  a front porch/Patio, a back screen porch that opens on to an open deck, a private deck off the master, and a patio off the basement.  We have really nice outdoor space.


----------



## User1

my whole backyard is "the party deck"


----------



## User1




----------



## SaltySteve PE

We're trying to screen in the upper deck on the front. The previous owner stapled screening to it in a half hearted attempt but it looks pretty terrible and doesn't do much to keep bugs out. Outdoor space is really under rated when looking for a new home.


----------



## DLD PE

tj_PE said:


> View attachment 17210


Nice!


----------



## DLD PE

Our screened porch project is coming along slowly.  The factory that produces the tin roofing has been shut down so our roof materials won't be ready for another few days.  The deck and framing are finished so it's nice to have a new deck to hang out on!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

tj_PE said:


> View attachment 17210


KITTY!


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

tj_PE said:


> kind of.
> 
> i live alone and don't even have family nearby to merge quarantining with. work hasn't slowed down but i've been getting 40 phone calls a day to "coordinate" when an email could suffice for &gt;75% of them. one of my superiors has chosen me as a target again, which i thought i was free of. i'm just lonely and wasn't doing super great before I wasn't allowed to hang with my people. It's been hard. and also accepting and admitting that it's been hard has been REALLY hard. just bleh. but i stood out in the sun today and chatted across the property to my neighbors while having a white claw.
> 
> and i dyed my hair pink.  :winko:


pics??


----------



## blybrook PE

I've participated in a few different meetings with EB folks. I can't host a zoom meeting, but could probably setup a skype or teams meeting.


----------



## DLD PE

Audi driver said:


> pics??


:wtlw:


----------



## DLD PE

Audi driver said:


> pics??


----------



## User1

Audi driver said:


> pics??


posted and quoted a couple pages back


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

tj_PE said:


> posted and quoted a couple pages back


saw it now. sort of. just the hair? WTF?


----------



## User1

Audi driver said:


> saw it now. sort of. just the hair? WTF?


the hair is the only part that is pink????????????????????????????????????


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

tj_PE said:


> which means i've seen @Audi driver, P.E.'s leg tattoos in person and idk how to feel about that


This is how you know we aren't the same person. I will never get a tattoo for the same reason you don't put a bumper sticker on a Ferrari.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

tj_PE said:


> the hair is the only part that is pink????????????????????????????????????


The face tho.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

SaltySteve said:


> and a rear deck that essentially ground level.


isn't that just a patio then?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

LyceeFruit PE said:


> isn't that just a patio then?


Patio is concrete, deck is wood.


----------



## User1

i'm tryna figure out how to do a hangouts call with link joining


----------



## User1

https://hangouts.google.com/group/h5VaYLzBujJwQXHd7

join whenever if you want to, and i or someone else who is more prompt can "call" the group around 530pst. no video required! (not sure if there's a max persons to join)

*@ChebyshevII PE @MEtoEE @RBHeadge PE @MadamPirate PE @txjennah PE @SaltySteve @chart94 @blybrook PE @vhab49_PE @jean15paul_PE @squaretaper LIT AF PE @Roarbark @JayKay PE @Audi driver, P.E.* @LyceeFruit PE @leggo PE @ChaosMuppetPE @vee043324

tag others i just copied from the last maf intro and added leggo and chaos and vee


----------



## MadamPirate PE

tj_PE said:


> https://hangouts.google.com/group/h5VaYLzBujJwQXHd7
> 
> join whenever if you want to, and i or someone else who is more prompt can "call" the group around 530pst. no video required! (not sure if there's a max persons to join)
> 
> *@ChebyshevII PE @MEtoEE @RBHeadge PE @MadamPirate PE @txjennah PE @SaltySteve @chart94 @blybrook PE @vhab49_PE @jean15paul_PE @squaretaper LIT AF PE @Roarbark @JayKay PE @Audi driver, P.E.* @LyceeFruit PE @leggo PE @ChaosMuppetPE @vee043324
> 
> tag others i just copied from the last maf intro and added leggo and chaos and vee


Joined, cuz I'm awesome

(and promptly punched myself in the glasses proclaiming that. *sigh*)


----------



## Roarbark

SaltySteve said:


> I cut out for a couple days and yall start talking about doing a #SocialDistanced online Mafia Happy Hour?!?!?! Can we play flip cup? I've never played but I saw a thing on reddit where 6 people did it in a zoom call. It looked fun. I legit made a zoom account but couldn't round up enough friends that were interested... :'-(


I downloaded zoom (after reading several articles about security issues..., and attempting to use just the web client with no account) specifically cause a friend's friend group found a way to play various party games (along the lines of quiplash, pictionary, spyfall etc. through it.).... If we get enough people later today, spyfall might be worth trying.

It's another social deduction game, but sort of different spirit than mafia. If I can figure out how to set up the game room, we can play that.


----------



## Roarbark

One of my bosses called me with work in the middle of my WFH morning yoga.


----------



## User1

Roarbark said:


> One of my bosses called me with work in the middle of my WFH morning yoga.


i need to do wfh morning yoga!


----------



## User1

YES NEW KEYBOARD


----------



## txjennah PE

tj_PE said:


> https://hangouts.google.com/group/h5VaYLzBujJwQXHd7
> 
> join whenever if you want to, and i or someone else who is more prompt can "call" the group around 530pst. no video required! (not sure if there's a max persons to join)
> 
> *@ChebyshevII PE @MEtoEE @RBHeadge PE @MadamPirate PE @txjennah PE @SaltySteve @chart94 @blybrook PE @vhab49_PE @jean15paul_PE @squaretaper LIT AF PE @Roarbark @JayKay PE @Audi driver, P.E.* @LyceeFruit PE @leggo PE @ChaosMuppetPE @vee043324
> 
> tag others i just copied from the last maf intro and added leggo and chaos and vee


Yay thank you!


----------



## User1

BOO I DIDNT GET A KEYBOARD MOUSE COMBO WTF


----------



## DLD PE

tj_PE said:


> BOO I DIDNT GET A KEYBOARD MOUSE COMBO WTF


I have 2 keyboards, 2 mice and 3 screens.  I don't know what to do with myself lol.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

MEtoEE said:


> I have 2 keyboards, 2 mice and 3 screens.  I don't know what to do with myself lol.
> 
> View attachment 17211


But you have Bluebeam, and that make all right in the world.


----------



## User1

lol. i have 3 keyboards currently bc my new one is so much quieter and less pound the keys-ish 

bt it didnt come with a mouse so my old kb+mouse is still plugged in, plus lappy


----------



## MadamPirate PE

vhab49_PE said:


> But you have Bluebeam, and that make all right in the world.


I love bluebeam so much


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

The kitten sleeping under my monitor.  He's almost as long as a 27" monitor, and that is ridiculous.


----------



## User1

i cannot react to things anymore today. what is life even without reactions?!


----------



## DLD PE

tj_PE said:


> i cannot react to things anymore today. what is life even without reactions?!


Is there a limit amount of reactions allotted?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

tj_PE said:


> i cannot react to things anymore today. what is life even without reactions?!


Bland.


----------



## Roarbark

vhab49_PE said:


> But you have Bluebeam, and that make all right in the world.


My old employer had bluebeam. Now I have adobe again. I feel like I've downgraded from knife to sharp rock.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Roarbark said:


> My old employer had bluebeam. Now I have adobe again. I feel like I've downgraded from knife to sharp rock.


Or pea gravel.


----------



## User1

MEtoEE said:


> Is there a limit amount of reactions allotted?


i have met this limit many times LOL (it's per 24h so was prob my maf ded love yesterday plus today )


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

tj_PE said:


> https://hangouts.google.com/group/h5VaYLzBujJwQXHd7
> 
> join whenever if you want to, and i or someone else who is more prompt can "call" the group around 530pst. no video required! (not sure if there's a max persons to join)
> 
> *@ChebyshevII PE @MEtoEE @RBHeadge PE @MadamPirate PE @txjennah PE @SaltySteve @chart94 @blybrook PE @vhab49_PE @jean15paul_PE @squaretaper LIT AF PE @Roarbark @JayKay PE @Audi driver, P.E.* @LyceeFruit PE @leggo PE @ChaosMuppetPE @vee043324
> 
> tag others i just copied from the last maf intro and added leggo and chaos and vee


I will attempt to join, if we are not eating dinner at 6:30. Hubs gets grumps when I social interact with people.  Damn introvert.


----------



## User1

vhab49_PE said:


> I will attempt to join, if we are not eating dinner at 6:30. Hubs gets grumps when I social interact with people.  Damn introvert.


he kept you from HHC he doesn't get to keep you from this too!

demand early or late dinner


----------



## User1

Roarbark said:


> My old employer had bluebeam. Now I have adobe again. I feel like I've downgraded from knife to sharp rock.


do you want to know my workaround for this? also do you have an i device?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

I'll try to join in later tonight, but I may be late. I'm doing video D&amp;D with my group from 7-10 est


----------



## Roarbark

tj_PE said:


> do you want to know my workaround for this? also do you have an i device?


Workaround to not having bluebeam? And i have no apples.


----------



## User1

Roarbark said:


> Workaround to not having bluebeam? And i have no apples.


yeah. when i worked at a company that wasn't convinced yet to pay for bluebeam, I got the trial version of the full revu, then bought the full bluebeam on my ipad (may have this for a droid or windows tablet? but it was only 10 bucks for a full license)

i'd make studio sessions for my projects on my tablet and then work on them in the trial of revu. the most annoying thing was when i needed to print to send somewhere, but it would save my markups in the sesh


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Roarbark said:


> Workaround to not having bluebeam? And i have no apples.


Watch out for doctors.


----------



## User1

lol stahp


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I can’t help it, you guys are setting me up too perfectly.


----------



## blybrook PE

I have to skip the meeting today, the Mrs is home on R&amp;R for just over another week and demanding I spend time with her. Even though I'm WFH, she want's me doing things with her instead of working. So interacting in a meeting today will likely result in a real murder!


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

MadamPirate PE said:


> I love bluebeam so much


Bluebeam crashed/froze in the middle of saving drawings on the server for mentoday. We'll see how much i have to redo on Monday. Its just 2 potential circuits. Nbd


----------



## JayKay PE

Audi driver said:


> This is how you know we aren't the same person. I will never get a tattoo for the same reason you don't put a bumper sticker on a Ferrari.


Good thing I’m a ‘96 Corolla.


----------



## User1

IT LETS ME LIKE ON MOBILE! 

@Audi driver, P.E.Heres my face with pink hair and a plant and I will take it down after hh


----------



## MadamPirate PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> Bluebeam crashed/froze in the middle of saving drawings on the server for mentoday. We'll see how much i have to redo on Monday. Its just 2 potential circuits. Nbd


That's why I work on my desktop then save to the server.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

tj_PE said:


> which means i've seen @Audi driver, P.E.'s leg tattoos in person and idk how to feel about that


jealous



tj_PE said:


> https://hangouts.google.com/group/h5VaYLzBujJwQXHd7
> 
> join whenever if you want to, and i or someone else who is more prompt can "call" the group around 530pst. no video required! (not sure if there's a max persons to join)
> 
> *@ChebyshevII PE @MEtoEE @RBHeadge PE @MadamPirate PE @txjennah PE @SaltySteve @chart94 @blybrook PE @vhab49_PE @jean15paul_PE @squaretaper LIT AF PE @Roarbark @JayKay PE @Audi driver, P.E.* @LyceeFruit PE @leggo PE @ChaosMuppetPE @vee043324
> 
> tag others i just copied from the last maf intro and added leggo and chaos and vee


Did I miss it?


----------



## User1

jean15paul_PE said:


> jealous
> 
> Did I miss it?


no! click and join!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

tj_PE said:


> https://hangouts.google.com/group/h5VaYLzBujJwQXHd7
> 
> join whenever if you want to, and i or someone else who is more prompt can "call" the group around 530pst. no video required! (not sure if there's a max persons to join)
> 
> *@ChebyshevII PE @MEtoEE @RBHeadge PE @MadamPirate PE @txjennah PE @SaltySteve @chart94 @blybrook PE @vhab49_PE @jean15paul_PE @squaretaper LIT AF PE @Roarbark @JayKay PE @Audi driver, P.E.* @LyceeFruit PE @leggo PE @ChaosMuppetPE @vee043324
> 
> tag others i just copied from the last maf intro and added leggo and chaos and vee


Should we invite @NikR_PE too?


----------



## User1

YES I SAID TAG OTHERS! @NikR_PE [email protected]!


----------



## User1

even if you're not tagged please join this is INCLUSIVE AF


----------



## User1

RBHeadge PE said:


> I'll try to join in later tonight, but I may be late. I'm doing video D&amp;D with my group from 7-10 est


WE STILL HERE GET ON IN 5 THX


----------



## User1

the call has ended and the picture must come down


----------



## User1

KIDDING WE'RE BAK


----------



## User1

@RBHeadge PE


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

MadamPirate PE said:


> That's why I work on my desktop then save to the server.


I'd been having no issues until yesterday at 4p. Tho i should have switched since my coworker lost all of his changes and the files reverted back to Tuesdays version. Because he leaves files open on his computer for days. I save often and close out every night so im hoping i didnt lose much


----------



## DLD PE

Sorry I missed the group chat guys. We were busy reading to our son before putting him to bed, and then my wife's sister told us we just HAD to watch this new show called The Tiger King. Needless to say, it was 45 minutes of my life I'll never get back.  uke:


----------



## txjennah PE

MEtoEE said:


> Sorry I missed the group chat guys. We were busy reading to our son before putting him to bed, and then my wife's sister told us we just HAD to watch this new show called The Tiger King. Needless to say, it was 45 minutes of my life I'll never get back.  uke:


You should join next time! It was a lot of fun! You were awesome for setting this up @tj_PE. And next time I will have more caffeine so I can stay up longer, untz untz untz.  Husband and I watched one ep of Nailed It! and I promptly fell asleep.

@MEtoEE give it a chance, that show is a RIDE. The best description I heard of it is that it's Redneck Game of Thrones.


----------



## DLD PE

txjennah PE said:


> You should join next time! It was a lot of fun! You were awesome for setting this up @tj_PE. And next time I will have more caffeine so I can stay up longer, untz untz untz.  Husband and I watched one ep of Nailed It! and I promptly fell asleep.
> 
> @MEtoEE give it a chance, that show is a RIDE. The best description I heard of it is that it's Redneck Game of Thrones.


It bears as much resemblance to Game of Thrones as The Beverly Hillbillies.


----------



## txjennah PE

MEtoEE said:


> It bears as much resemblance to Game of Thrones as The Beverly Hillbillies.


How do you knowwwww if you've only seen one ep? You gotta make it through, if not for more Joe Exotic music videos.


----------



## DLD PE

For you, @txjennah PE I'll give it a shot.


----------



## Orchid PE

I had to make an executive household decision to turn off the series after Joe married the other two dudes. There are just some things I'd rather not watch lol.


----------



## Orchid PE

Aaaaaaand then the next few days somehow we finished the series.

And just finished the McDonald's Monopoly scam series today. That one was decent.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Chattaneer PE said:


> Aaaaaaand then the next few days somehow we finished the series.
> 
> And just finished the McDonald's Monopoly scam series today. That one was decent.


The monopoly one is on my list to watch. I waited for all the episodes to come out on HBO so I could watch it all at once.


----------



## DLD PE

Happy Easter!!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Happy Easter, everyone!


----------



## Orchid PE

MadamPirate PE said:


> The monopoly one is on my list to watch. I waited for all the episodes to come out on HBO so I could watch it all at once.


It's good. I'm a little pissed I wasted all that money at McDonald's trying to win all those years lol

And another thing, why do so many people think Joe ought to be released from prison? That's just stupid. And it's crazy to know he was arrested so close to home, but he's not the craziest person that's been arrested down there (Bundy just to name one). Idk why all the crazies flock to FL... oh wait.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Chattaneer PE said:


> It's good. I'm a little pissed I wasted all that money at McDonald's trying to win all those years lol
> 
> And another thing, why do so many people think Joe ought to be released from prison? That's just stupid. And it's crazy to know he was arrested so close to home, but he's not the craziest person that's been arrested down there (Bundy just to name one). Idk why all the crazies flock to FL... oh wait.


Cuz Florida. 
 

I just finished Tiger King today - that was a wild ride. He’s not a smart man,  by any means. I guess we will see what the fallout is.


----------



## Supe

MadamPirate PE said:


> He’s not a smart man,  by any means


Spoken JUST LIKE THAT BITCH CAROLE BASKIN.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Sorry I missed the call on Friday. D&amp;D ran late until about midnight. I was pretty tired by that point and didn't check to see if the call was still going on. I went to bed instead.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

MadamPirate PE said:


> Cuz Florida.
> 
> 
> I just finished Tiger King today - that was a wild ride. He’s not a smart man,  by any means. I guess we will see what the fallout is.


I hope it ends with Doc Antle, Carole, and basically everyone else enabling him in jail. Because holy wtaf batman


----------



## JayKay PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Sorry I missed the call on Friday. D&amp;D ran late until about midnight. I was pretty tired by that point and didn't check to see if the call was still going on. I went to bed instead.


Lol, I think we were still on the call past 1am?  @tj_PE has a better idea, I was dying from popcorn and alcohol.


----------



## DLD PE

I took our dog out and there was a deer in our backyard this morning.


----------



## User1

it was like 10:15 my time so yeah just after 1 for EST


----------



## User1

MEtoEE said:


> I took our dog out and there was a deer in our backyard this morning.


we have deer all the time! they eat my tulips


----------



## chart94 PE

Hey all you cool cats and kittens!


----------



## chart94 PE




----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Ahh, Monday.


----------



## User1

i'm already exhausted.


----------



## txjennah PE

Did anyone watch the Joel McHale reunion on Netflix yesterday?


----------



## MadamPirate PE

So.... new round of Mafia?


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

tj_PE said:


> IT LETS ME LIKE ON MOBILE!
> 
> @Audi driver, P.E.Heres my face with pink hair and a plant and I will take it down after hh


Just now (not) seeing this.


----------



## JayKay PE

MadamPirate PE said:


> So.... new round of Mafia?


I think I foolishly said I would mod, but I'll wait to see who wants to join.  I wanted to do cross-country road trip, but last round was kinda that.  Might do grocery adventures or something super silly/not serious.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

JayKay PE said:


> I think I foolishly said I would mod, but I'll wait to see who wants to join.  I wanted to do cross-country road trip, but last round was kinda that.  Might do grocery adventures or something super silly/not serious.


Me!!!


----------



## User1

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Me!!!


me


----------



## DLD PE

JayKay PE said:


> I think I foolishly said I would mod, but I'll wait to see who wants to join.  I wanted to do cross-country road trip, but last round was kinda that.  Might do grocery adventures or something super silly/not serious.


I'm in for a Wal-Mart/Lowes adventure.  I foolishly went to Lowes with my son yesterday to give mommy a break and to find a new toilet seat (it broke...that's essential right?).  Lowes was closed due to Easter so we went across the street to Wal-Mart.  Sawyer had some birthday money to spend so he got a couple of new monster trucks (as if he needed more) and I was able to get a new toilet seat at Wal-Mart.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

JayKay PE said:


> I think I foolishly said I would mod, but I'll wait to see who wants to join.  I wanted to do cross-country road trip, but last round was kinda that.  Might do grocery adventures or something super silly/not serious.


I also have my HH Holmes theme in my pocket, if you're not feeling modding. (Why yes, I recently re-read Devil in the White City, why do you ask?)


----------



## JayKay PE

MadamPirate PE said:


> I also have my HH Holmes theme in my pocket, if you're not feeling modding. (Why yes, I recently re-read Devil in the White City, why do you ask?)


THAT BOOK WAS AMAZING AND I LOVED IT.

@MEtoEE, I could def do an 'adventure to WalMart/Target/Aldi' pandemic mod round, if there was interest.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

JayKay PE said:


> THAT BOOK WAS AMAZING AND I LOVED IT.
> 
> @MEtoEE, I could def do an 'adventure to WalMart/Target/Aldi' pandemic mod round, if there was interest.


Thats the book that got me hooked on True Crime.

Also, as a potential EE at the time, I loved the AC/DC war at the World's Fair.


----------



## DLD PE

MadamPirate PE said:


> Thats the book that got me hooked on True Crime.
> 
> Also, as a potential EE at the time, I loved the AC/DC war at the World's Fair.


Aren't they making that into a limited TV series (The Devil in the White City)?  I thought I read Leonardo DiCaprio bought the tv rights to it and it's currently in production.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

MEtoEE said:


> Aren't they making that into a limited TV series (The Devil in the White City)?  I thought I read Leonardo DiCaprio bought the tv rights to it and it's currently in production.


I think so,! I hope it don't be terrible!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

MadamPirate PE said:


> I hope it don't be terrible!


But what if it do?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

MadamPirate PE said:


> So.... new round of Mafia?


I'm in



JayKay PE said:


> I could def do an 'adventure to WalMart/Target/Aldi' pandemic mod round, if there was interest.


That sounds like fun.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

MadamPirate PE said:


> So.... new round of Mafia?


Sure!


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

I'm in. Can I be cop or doc this round?


----------



## MadamPirate PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> But what if it do?


I don't even know what was up with my brain.


----------



## Orchid PE

MadamPirate PE said:


> Cuz Florida.


True.



Supe said:


> Spoken JUST LIKE THAT BITCH CAROLE BASKIN.


Ah, we see which side you've picked.



txjennah PE said:


> Did anyone watch the Joel McHale reunion on Netflix yesterday?


Yes! It's interesting to see them now. I'm really glad that guy got a full set of teeth. They actually look _really _good.


----------



## User1

jean15paul_PE said:


> I'm in. Can I be cop or doc this round?


NOT IF YOU'RE GONNA LIE TO ME ABOUT IT


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

In


----------



## RBHeadge PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> I'm in. Can I be cop or doc this round?


pro tip: don't make yourself an easy target for the mafia


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

In. Also, not maf.


----------



## chart94 PE

Im in!


----------



## DLD PE

I'm in if we start today.  Otherwise I'm out until tomorrow.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

tj_PE said:


> NOT IF YOU'RE GONNA LIE TO ME ABOUT IT


I guess we'll find out at the end. HAHAHAHAHAHA



RBHeadge PE said:


> pro tip: don't make yourself an easy target for the mafia


Meh, I assume the mafia is smart enough to ignore random comments from before the game starts. But maybe not LOL


----------



## JayKay PE

So far these are the people I have in: @ChebyshevII PE, @tj_PE, @RBHeadge PE, @MEtoEE, @vhab49_PE, @jean15paul_PE, @LyceeFruit PE, @MadamPirate PE, @squaretaper LIT AF PE, and @chart94.  That's 10 players.

Not sure who else would want to play?  Please @ them and I'll include them on the list.  I'll call time at 9pm EST and send out roles tonight, so I don't need to worry about it tomorrow morning.  Tomorrow will be the first 'day' with actual lynching and kills.


----------



## SaltySteve PE

@JayKay PE Please include me in the list.


----------



## User1

@Roarbark

@blybrook PE

@Audi driver, P.E.


----------



## DLD PE

Fixed.

@Audi driver, P.E. - Well, since you never seem to want to play, and when you do you always seem to want to get voted off right away.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

@NikR_PE

I need someone to vote for first round.


----------



## JayKay PE

*watches with mounting horror as people are being asked to join*

Is this going to be like the dating show all over again?


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

I still want to mod one day. But I suck at writing anything good


----------



## MadamPirate PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> I still want to mod one day. But I suck at writing anything good


you don't have to write to mod. @JayKay PE and I are just overachievers


----------



## JayKay PE

MadamPirate PE said:


> you don't have to write to mod. @JayKay PE and I are just overachievers


not an overachiever.  I just use this as practice.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

I can't remember to log in to vote.  There is no way I'd remember to log in to call it!


----------



## blybrook PE

I'm in for this round as well. I'll be randomly logging in to vote. Very busy week.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

RBHeadge PE said:


> Sorry I missed the call on Friday. D&amp;D ran late until about midnight. I was pretty tired by that point and didn't check to see if the call was still going on. I went to bed instead.


Technically we're all still part of the chat.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Technically we're all still part of the chat.


Truth.


----------



## User1

blybrook PE said:


> I'm in for this round as well. I'll be randomly logging in to vote. Very busy week.


suspicious?


----------



## User1

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Technically we're all still part of the chat.


yep. you should join and just see if you can keep up with the randomness. lol. @RBHeadge PE


----------



## RBHeadge PE

When is the next one?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

RBHeadge PE said:


> When is the next one?


It's currently happening! (I don't know when the next voice call is, but we've all been using the chat feature).


----------



## JayKay PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> It's currently happening! (I don't know when the next voice call is, but we've all been using the chat feature).


Idk, I gave everyone permission to leave work, so it might get weird.


----------



## DLD PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> It's currently happening! (I don't know when the next voice call is, but we've all been using the chat feature).


Can we use it to cast our votes?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

MEtoEE said:


> Can we use it to cast our votes?


Ack, nooooooo


----------



## Roarbark

Should i play this week? Couple new projects starting up, breaking me out of my low-work WFH reverie.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

@Platypus Engineer maf?


----------



## DLD PE

@mafia maf?


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

@JayKay PE I vote @Audi driver, P.E.*

*This vote accompanies no express or implied intent to actually play


----------



## User1

Roarbark said:


> Should i play this week? Couple new projects starting up, breaking me out of my low-work WFH reverie.


yes


----------



## JayKay PE

Sorry.  Was eating cookies.

These are the people I have in: @ChebyshevII PE, @tj_PE, @RBHeadge PE, @MEtoEE, @vhab49_PE, @jean15paul_PE, @LyceeFruit PE, @MadamPirate PE, @squaretaper LIT AF PE,  @chart94, @SaltySteve, and @blybrook PE

12 players.  I'm going to extend it a little further until 10PM EST for people to join since I need to set up my excel sheet/find all my "welcome to mafia" shit.


----------



## JayKay PE

Just because I know you guys sometimes join: @leggo PE, @txjennah PE, @ChaosMuppetPE, @Roarbark, @NikR_PE, @civilrobot, @Ranger1316, @Audi driver, P.E., @Chattaneer PE

Let me know if you're in.  I'll prob get drunk at least one night and attempt to write.  I'll be...soul shattering, as last Christmas last time I mod'd.


----------



## Roarbark

@JayKay PE I'm in, with threats of inactivity, if I have good work self control (HA!).


----------



## JayKay PE

*Mafia Round I DON'T KNOW I WASN'T PAYING ATTENTION*

Alright guys here we go again...

There are townsfolk, and Mafia members. Townsfolk are going to try to eliminate the Mafia before the Mafia eliminates them. The game ends when either all of the Mafia is eliminated (town wins), or there are fewer townsfolk than Mafia members (Mafia wins).

The Mafia members are going to privately tell me who they would like to eliminate during the night. I will reveal to everyone what happened the next morning.

During the day, everybody (townsfolk and Mafia) will publicly vote for a person to eliminate; I will eliminate the person with the most votes at the end of the day and reveal what their role was.

In addition to regular townsfolk and members of the Mafia, there is also a Doctor and a Cop. The Doctor can choose someone to “save” during the night; if they choose the same person the Mafia chose, then that player will escape elimination by the Mafia that night. The Cop can “investigate” players during the night.

The Mafia members know who each other are, but no one knows anyone else’s role except me. I have sent more specific instructions to the members of the Mafia, the Doctor, and the Cop. If you did not receive a PM from me, then you are a regular townsfolk.

You may use this thread to vote and post about the game. Anyone (playing or not playing, eliminated or not) can use this thread to speculate, discuss, accuse, or otherwise participate in the game; just please make sure to follow regular EB forum guidelines.

To vote on a person to eliminate, mention me @JayKay PE and tell me specifically that 1) you are voting and 2) the username of the person you are voting to eliminate.

Example: @JayKay PE I vote for @ChebyshevII PE because he has 103 children and obviously needs eternal rest!

Please submit your votes by *9:00 PM EST/8:00 PM Central/7:00 PM Mountain/6:00 PM Pacific Time/Whatever Roar and Bly-time*; I will count votes after that time as being for the next day.

*PLEASE NOTE THAT THE VOTE SUBMITTAL TIME IS EARLIER THIS ROUND BECAUSE I AM OLD AND WANT TO ATTEMPT TO GO TO BED EARLY WHILE WORKING DURING THE PANDEMIC*

Your vote only counts if you are playing and not yet eliminated. If there is a tie for most votes, I will pick one of the voted users at random and/or require the tied players to send me 10 rounds of 'rock, paper, scissors'. If there are no votes, I will pick a person at random (i.e. role will not matter) to eliminate; suffice it to say it’s in both groups’ best interest to vote for at least one person.

Finally, you are not allowed to reveal your role, privately or publicly, after you have been eliminated. You may not post screengrabs of private messages in this thread.

For reference, the 13 players in this round are:

@ChebyshevII PE, @tj_PE, @RBHeadge PE, @MEtoEE, @vhab49_PE, @jean15paul_PE, @LyceeFruit PE, @MadamPirate PE, @squaretaper LIT AF PE, @chart94, @SaltySteve, @blybrook PE, and @Roarbark

I already sent out messages for specific roles. If you did not receive a message, then you are a regular townie.

If you have any questions, or you would like me to tell you which players are still standing, please let me know.

Good luck to everyone!  Let's have fun!


----------



## User1

GUYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS IM SO TOWNIE ITS NOT EVEN FUNNY ♥


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

We have so many M&amp;M’s from Easter that I’m gonna prolly make cookies with them soon.


----------



## User1

IM TAKING YOUR VERIFIED CHECK


----------



## User1

@ChebyshevII PE are you mafia?


----------



## User1

@MEtoEE are you mafia?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

tj_PE said:


> @ChebyshevII PE are you mafia?


Negative.


----------



## DLD PE

tj_PE said:


> @MEtoEE are you mafia?


No.


----------



## DLD PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> We have so many M&amp;M’s from Easter that I’m gonna prolly make cookies with them soon.


We still have Halloween candy.


----------



## SaltySteve PE

MEtoEE said:


> We still have Halloween candy.


You have kiddos?!?! How do you still have Halloween candy? We had to move our hiding place 3 times cause my son kept finding it when we would go to give him his daily ration and sneak back to steal from the stash.


----------



## JayKay PE

Vote update:

nada


----------



## DLD PE

SaltySteve said:


> You have kiddos?!?! How do you still have Halloween candy? We had to move our hiding place 3 times cause my son kept finding it when we would go to give him his daily ration and sneak back to steal from the stash.


Believe it or not, our 3 year old is picky when it comes to candy.  He's like his mom...not into sweets.  If it's not PEZ or gummy bears or rice crispy treats, he's not interested lol.

She has to hide from me though!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

I am not Mafia.

I would like to vote for a Maf pls. IDC which one.


----------



## User1

@SaltySteve are you mafia?


----------



## User1

@Roarbark are you mafia?


----------



## User1

@jean15paul_PE are you mafia?


----------



## User1

@LyceeFruit PE are you mafia?


----------



## SaltySteve PE

tj_PE said:


> @SaltySteve are you mafia?


Not this round.


----------



## DLD PE

JayKay PE said:


> Vote update:
> 
> nada


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

tj_PE said:


> @LyceeFruit PE are you mafia?


not maf


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

SaltySteve said:


> You have kiddos?!?! How do you still have Halloween candy? We had to move our hiding place 3 times cause my son kept finding it when we would go to give him his daily ration and sneak back to steal from the stash.


Or you know, just beat their ass until they stop. ... but some people consider that unacceptable.  ¯\_(ツ)_/¯ 
#joking...kinda LOL


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

tj_PE said:


> @jean15paul_PE are you mafia?


Nope. Just a regular townie this time.


----------



## DLD PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> Or you know, just beat their ass until they stop. ... but some people consider that unacceptable.  ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
> #joking...kinda LOL


Old school...I like it!  :whipping: j/k, kinda.


----------



## chart94 PE

Best Easter candy tho... Reese’s eggs


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

chart94 said:


> Best Easter candy tho... Reese’s eggs


YES. This.


----------



## SaltySteve PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> Or you know, just beat their ass until they stop. ... but some people consider that unacceptable.  ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
> #joking...kinda LOL






MEtoEE said:


> Old school...I like it!  :whipping: j/k, kinda.


He's only like 2 1/2 y.o.  It's not like he broke into my good bourbon he just snagged a couple pieces of candy. We did eventually throw some out cause I didn't want him to get used to eating candy and expecting it every day.


----------



## blybrook PE

ok, I'm going to vote purely by randomizer before I get swamped at WFH:

@JayKay PE, today's vote is for @squaretaper LIT AF PE based on a random generator. This may change should more information come to light before the end of the day and I have a chance to check the thread.


----------



## DLD PE

@JayKay PE:

"Please submit your votes by *9:00 PM EST/8:00 PM Central/7:00 PM Mountain/6:00 PM Pacific Time/Whatever Roar and Bly-time*; I will count votes after that time as being for the next day.

*PLEASE NOTE THAT THE VOTE SUBMITTAL TIME IS EARLIER THIS ROUND BECAUSE I AM OLD AND WANT TO ATTEMPT TO GO TO BED EARLY WHILE WORKING DURING THE PANDEMIC"*

I thought 8pm CST _was_ the usual voting time.  I'm on CST and 8pm is when we usually put our son to bed, so historically I kind of know when voting time is.  Thanks!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

SaltySteve said:


> We did eventually throw some out cause I didn't want him to get used to eating candy and expecting it every day.


Right. You..."threw it out".


----------



## RBHeadge PE

MEtoEE said:


> @JayKay PE:
> 
> I thought 8pm CST _was_ the usual voting time.  I'm on CST and 8pm is when we usually put our son to bed, so historically I kind of know when voting time is.


The last time she modded it was 10pm east. IIRC it was changed to 9PM the following round.


----------



## DLD PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> The last time she modded it was 10pm east. IIRC it was changed to 9PM the following round.


Thanks!  I guess I've gotten so used to the 8pm voting, I forgot it was once 9pm.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Oh, that's right. I remember being confused when we first made the switch, since I was the one who started the 6pm (Pacific) voting deadline.


----------



## User1

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Oh, that's right. I remember being confused when we first made the switch, since I was the one who started the 6pm (Pacific) voting deadline.


WEST COAST BEST COAST


----------



## chart94 PE

LIES!!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

chart94 said:


> LIES!!


Maybe you should come over here and see for yourself... (after all this social distancing stuff is over, of course...)


----------



## JayKay PE

Vote update:

x1 @squaretaper LIT AF PE (bly)

x1 Nada (nada)


----------



## DLD PE

tj_PE said:


> WEST COAST BEST COAST


I've never lived near a coast (Raleigh, NC was 2-1/2 hours from Wilmington), but I've been to:

1.  LA/Anaheim/Pasedena/Redondo and Venice Beaches - Great area and fantastic weather.  I have family here and I love visiting this area.  I could live here.

2.  Florida panhandle/Gulf coast - Panama City/Destin/Okaloosa Island - Beautiful beaches as far as the waters are concerned.  Plenty to do, although very hot and humid in the summer.  I could probably live here.

3.  Myrtle Beach - Golf heaven, but haven't really spent much time here.  I was never super-impressed with the area.

4.  Charleston, SC - Only spent a day here before porting out on a cruise ship, but loved it.  Very historical and great place to visit.

5.  Baltimore - You can have it.

6.  Boston - You can have it.

Would love to visit Main, Vermont, Rhode Island one of these days.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

@tj_PE Are you maf?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

MEtoEE said:


> I've never lived near a coast (Raleigh, NC was 2-1/2 hours from Wilmington), but I've been to:
> 
> 1.  LA/Anaheim/Pasedena/Redondo and Venice Beaches - Great area and fantastic weather.  I have family here and I love visiting this area.  I could live here.
> 
> 2.  Florida panhandle/Gulf coast - Panama City/Destin/Okaloosa Island - Beautiful beaches as far as the waters are concerned.  Plenty to do, although very hot and humid in the summer.  I could probably live here.
> 
> 3.  Myrtle Beach - Golf heaven, but haven't really spent much time here.  I was never super-impressed with the area.
> 
> 4.  Charleston, SC - Only spent a day here before porting out on a cruise ship, but loved it.  Very historical and great place to visit.
> 
> 5.  Baltimore - You can have it.
> 
> 6.  Boston - You can have it.
> 
> Would love to visit Main, Vermont, Rhode Island one of these days.


The Oregon coast is the place to be out here. Much colder weather than in California, but lots to do, and quite beautiful.

The Washington coast is mostly meh, sadly.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

MEtoEE said:


> I've never lived near a coast (Raleigh, NC was 2-1/2 hours from Wilmington), but I've been to:
> 
> 1.  LA/Anaheim/Pasedena/Redondo and Venice Beaches - Great area and fantastic weather.  I have family here and I love visiting this area.  I could live here.
> 
> 2.  Florida panhandle/Gulf coast - Panama City/Destin/Okaloosa Island - Beautiful beaches as far as the waters are concerned.  Plenty to do, although very hot and humid in the summer.  I could probably live here.
> 
> 3.  Myrtle Beach - Golf heaven, but haven't really spent much time here.  I was never super-impressed with the area.
> 
> 4.  Charleston, SC - Only spent a day here before porting out on a cruise ship, but loved it.  Very historical and great place to visit.
> 
> 5.  Baltimore - You can have it.
> 
> 6.  Boston - You can have it.
> 
> Would love to visit Main, Vermont, Rhode Island one of these days.


What's wrong with Boston?

And wut is Main?


----------



## User1

MadamPirate PE said:


> @tj_PE Are you maf?


I am back to my regular programming. 

I am not mafia! weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee

i don't think i could have taken the stress this week tbh


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

LyceeFruit PE said:


> And wut is Main?


I think he's talking about the US mainland, like how @Roarbark refers to us.

Apparently TN is like HI?


----------



## DLD PE

LOL what's wrong with me today?  Maine! That's "wut" lol.

I'm so used to auto-spellcheck lol.  

Boston was too busy and crowded for me (at least the places I went).


----------



## DLD PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> I think he's talking about the US mainland, like how @Roarbark refers to us.
> 
> Apparently TN is like HI?


More like "High".


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

MEtoEE said:


> LOL what's wrong with me today?  Maine! That's "wut" lol.
> 
> I'm so used to auto-spellcheck lol.
> 
> Boston was too busy and crowded for me (at least the places I went).


don't go to NYC then. Or to Main mid-summer.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> MEtoEE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Boston was too busy and crowded for me (at least the places I went).
> 
> 
> 
> don't go to NYC then. Or to Main mid-summer.
Click to expand...

Or anything 50 miles east/west of I95, starting at about mile marker 152 in Virginia all the way north to about Augusta, Maine.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

MEtoEE said:


> @JayKay PE:
> 
> "Please submit your votes by *9:00 PM EST/8:00 PM Central/7:00 PM Mountain/6:00 PM Pacific Time/Whatever Roar and Bly-time*; I will count votes after that time as being for the next day.
> 
> *PLEASE NOTE THAT THE VOTE SUBMITTAL TIME IS EARLIER THIS ROUND BECAUSE I AM OLD AND WANT TO ATTEMPT TO GO TO BED EARLY WHILE WORKING DURING THE PANDEMIC"*
> 
> I thought 8pm CST _was_ the usual voting time.  I'm on CST and 8pm is when we usually put our son to bed, so historically I kind of know when voting time is.  Thanks!


I think the last few was 9CST.

I could be wrong, since I always forget to vote anyway.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

vhab49_PE said:


> I think the last few was 9CST.
> 
> I could be wrong, since I always forget to vote anyway.


it was 9pm EST for my 2 rounds. I go to bed 930-10p EST so


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

JayKay PE said:


> Just because I know you guys sometimes join: @leggo PE, @txjennah PE, @ChaosMuppetPE, @Roarbark, @NikR_PE, @civilrobot, @Ranger1316, @Audi driver, P.E., @Chattaneer PE
> 
> Let me know if you're in.  I'll prob get drunk at least one night and attempt to write.  I'll be...soul shattering, as last Christmas last time I mod'd.


Not in. Thanks.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Audi driver said:


> Not in. Thanks.


Hopefully this isn't the soul shattering you were referring to.


----------



## DLD PE

Audi driver said:


> Hopefully this isn't the soul shattering you were referring to.


:holyness:


----------



## JayKay PE

Vote update:

x1 @squaretaper LIT AF PE (bly)

x1 Nada (nada)

x1 @Audi driver, P.E. (jaykay)


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

@JayKay PE i vote for @SaltySteve


----------



## JayKay PE

Vote update:

x1 @squaretaper LIT AF PE (bly)

x1 @SaltySteve (lycee)

x1 Nada (nada)

x1 @Audi driver, P.E. (jaykay)


----------



## SaltySteve PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> @JayKay PE i vote for @SaltySteve


This is just because of that deer processing comment in the gtalk group?!?!

I'm not mafia. Promise.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

JayKay PE said:


> Vote update:
> 
> x1 @squaretaper LIT AF PE (bly)
> 
> x1 @SaltySteve (lycee)
> 
> x1 Nada (nada)
> 
> x1 @Audi driver, P.E. (jaykay)


but

why

dot

gif


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

I am not maf.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

@JayKay PE I vote for @tj_PE because I know things.


----------



## User1

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> @JayKay PE I vote for @tj_PE because I know things.


if you know anything, you know i'm not maf so i think you're maf. 

@JayKay PE I vote for @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## JayKay PE

Vote update:

x2 @squaretaper LIT AF PE (bly, tj)

x1 @SaltySteve (lycee)

x1 @tj_PE (square)

x1 Nada (nada)

x1 @Audi driver, P.E. (jaykay)


----------



## JayKay PE

Audi driver said:


> but
> 
> why
> 
> dot
> 
> gif


because

i

can

dot

gif


----------



## JayKay PE

Trrrrriple post


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

@JayKay PE I vote for @jean15paul_PE because he has a wiggly beam FEA as his profile pic.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

@JayKay PE I vote for @tj_PE because random


----------



## User1

i am so not mafia. don't ded me.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

@LyceeFruit PE I vote for @squaretaper LIT AF PE because he's picking on @tj_PE


----------



## Roarbark

MadamPirate PE said:


> @LyceeFruit PE I vote for @squaretaper LIT AF PE because he's picking on @tj_PE


Wrong Mod yo.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Roarbark said:


> Wrong Mod yo.


dAMMT


----------



## MadamPirate PE

@JayKay PE I vote for @squaretaper LIT AF PE for reasons posted previously


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I definitely like @tj_PE too.

@JayKay PE I vote for @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## chart94 PE

@JayKay PE I vote for @tj_PE cause idk it’s subject to change


----------



## User1

suspish


----------



## chart94 PE

How?! I’m just reading the thread. You seemed weird


----------



## User1

how did i seem weird?


----------



## User1

also idk =/= you seemed weird so do you know or not


----------



## JayKay PE

Vote update:

x4 @squaretaper LIT AF PE (bly, tj, madam, cheby)

x1 @SaltySteve (lycee)

x3 @tj_PE (square, jean, chart)

x1 @jean15paul_PE (vhab)

x1 Nada (nada)

x1 @Audi driver, P.E. (jaykay)


----------



## JayKay PE

1 hour until voting closes


----------



## JayKay PE

Trrrrrrrriple post


----------



## User1

@chart94 are you mafia?


----------



## DLD PE

@JayKay PE I vote for @chart94 for picking on TJ, plus acting weird/suspish.


----------



## JayKay PE

Vote update:

x4 @squaretaper LIT AF PE (bly, tj, madam, cheby)

x1 @SaltySteve (lycee)

x3 @tj_PE (square, jean, chart)

x1 @jean15paul_PE (vhab)

x1 @chart94 (me2)

x1 Nada (nada)

x1 @Audi driver, P.E. (jaykay)


----------



## User1

MEtoEE said:


> @JayKay PE I vote for @chart94 for picking on TJ, plus acting weird/suspish.


u tracking the upcoming vote changes? i suspect there will be one. people be lingering and not commenting. v suspish


----------



## RBHeadge PE

me two min ago_: __work totally kicked my ass today. I'd better check-in on the mafia thread. I bet no one has voted yet._



JayKay PE said:


> Vote update:
> 
> x4 @squaretaper LIT AF PE (bly, tj, madam, cheby)
> 
> x1 @SaltySteve (lycee)
> 
> x3 @tj_PE (square, jean, chart)
> 
> x1 @jean15paul_PE (vhab)
> 
> x1 @chart94 (me2)
> 
> x1 Nada (nada)
> 
> x1 @Audi driver, P.E. (jaykay)


me now:


----------



## DLD PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> me two min ago_: __work totally kicked my ass today. I'd better check-in on the mafia thread. I bet no one has voted yet._
> 
> me now:


Still time to vote!


----------



## JayKay PE

...literally just ate matzoh and butter for dinner.

...I want to eat something else, but I don't want to cook anything.  Super tired from work.


----------



## blybrook PE

I'm leaving my random vote for today...


----------



## JayKay PE

*finished eating depression potato chips + sour cream*

My life is spiraling out of control.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

JayKay PE said:


> ...literally just ate matzoh and butter for dinner.


I'm sorry for your digestive system.



JayKay PE said:


> *finished eating depression potato chips + sour cream*


that _might_ help



MEtoEE said:


> Still time to vote!


I have no actionable intel at this time.


----------



## User1

RBHeadge PE said:


> I have no actionable intel at this time.


I dont either. But I know I'm not maf so I'd rather save myself than someone who could be maf!


----------



## JayKay PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> I'm sorry for your digestive system.


Matzoh + butter is delicious.  A nice thin layer of room temp butter on top of some passover matzoh.  Perfect.


----------



## JayKay PE

Time


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

JayKay PE said:


> ...literally just ate matzoh and butter for dinner.
> 
> ...I want to eat something else, but I don't want to cook anything.  Super tired from work.


I had ice cream. Then a pb&amp;j on a hamburger bun


----------



## JayKay PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> I had ice cream. Then a pb&amp;j on a hamburger bun


I snacked.  I should pack lunch or something.  Need to write, but also still hungry...  Meh.


----------



## Roarbark

LyceeFruit PE said:


> I had ice cream. Then a pb&amp;j on a hamburger bun








People! Eat real food! @squaretaper LIT AF PE pretty sure you said you'd be sharing that giant bowl of Marinara sauce with us.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Roarbark said:


> People! Eat real food! @squaretaper LIT AF PE pretty sure you said you'd be sharing that giant bowl of Marinara sauce with us.


I usually do. But my uterus decided that all food options were not appetizing.


----------



## JayKay PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> Roarbark said:
> 
> 
> 
> *pic snip*
> 
> People! Eat real food! @squaretaper LIT AF PE pretty sure you said you'd be sharing that giant bowl of Marinara sauce with us.
> 
> 
> 
> I usually do. But my uterus decided that all food options were not appetizing.
Click to expand...

I don't even have an excuse.  I just made poor decisions.  Now eating more molasses chocolate chip cookies + chewy sweet tarts


----------



## MadamPirate PE

We had brats for dinner. Husband had pork, I had paleo chicken.


----------



## chart94 PE

JayKay PE said:


> Matzoh + butter is delicious.  A nice thin layer of room temp butter on top of some passover matzoh.  Perfect.


Not sure what matzoh is


----------



## chart94 PE

is it like matzoh ball from seinfeld?


----------



## JayKay PE

chart94 said:


> is it like matzoh ball from seinfeld?


Unleaven bread usually eaten by Jewish people during Passover, but delicious year round.  Kinda like a thinner, unsalted saltine?  Idk.  It a weird kinda bready/chewy texture.


----------



## JayKay PE

---

“This is so delightful!  An EB grocery run! Nothing could possibly go wrong!” chirped @chart94, skipping along as they led the motley group towards the glowing mecca known as Wal-Mart.  The low-watt, almost institutional, lighting highlighted the scuffed flooring, the unimpressed associates, and the shelves chock full of random Easter items. Such items included the creepy animatronic bear that looked like it was humping the basket it held and the ‘solid’ chocolate bunny that appeared to be mixed with sawdust during processing.  @jean15paul_PE was sure one of the dolls was following them with their eyes. Very suspicious.

“So what do we need to get?  I mean, a 24-hour Wal-Mart is super useful, but I always spend too much on numerous dog outfits for Moo...” @LyceeFruit PE said, somehow already holding a firefighter dog costume in their hands.

“Everything.  All the food. I have 103 children,” responded @ChebyshevII PE, who stared at the suspect low-price fruit and vegetables before morosely making their way towards the take-n-bake pizzas near the front.  A single pizza could feed, like, idk, 15 kids. Sometimes it was better to buy crappy food in bulk instead of healthy food in limited quantities. They figured that out after child number 37.

Others in the group were wandering around and grabbing random items they liked.  Which started out as small, single items, but soon became ridiculous. @MEtoEE was somehow skillfully holding a bunch of bananas in their teeth with a huge bean bag chair in their arms.  On the other hand, @RBHeadge PE perfectly balanced a patio set (including sun umbrella) in their arms, all the while sneaking out an empty foot to bat a carton of eggs from the refrigerator case, where they then hacky-sacked it to the top of their load.

Just when @SaltySteve approached with a shopping cart, because they were tired of others foisting their numerous purchases on them to ‘only hold for a minute’, they paused at @squaretaper LIT AF PE...who was looking out into the parking lot.  “What’s going on?” They asked once they had deposited numerous tulips that @tj_PE decided to save.

“Something...seems wrong.”  They responded, continuing the stare across the mostly empty parking lot.  It was almost midnight on a Tuesday, but it did seem...quiet for a Wal-Mart.

Of course, as if summoned, a hoard of SUVs suddenly came streaming into the parking lot.  Karen after Karen exited their vehicles into the cold, mid-April weather, plumes of smoke leaving their mouths as if they were the horses of the apocalypse.  Some of the Karens were wearing face masks, but @vhab49_PE assumed it was Korean fashion and thought nothing of it.

“This is your fault!”  @blybrook PE roared, dropping their semi-fresh salmon to the ground (because, really, who would buy fish from Wal-Mart?) and cranky due to low blood sugar, “I just wanted to shop in peace, but now everybody’s going to make fun of me!”  Their large paw flailed in response, toppling a display of fish crackers.

“Yeah!  You hate plants, so you obviously wanted to cut this trip short!”

“It’s midnight!  I NEED TO FEED MY CHILDREN!”

"Bork, bork, bork!" Borked @Roarbark

As @squaretaper LIT AF PE backed up from their newly-crazed EB acquaintances, they didn’t notice @MadamPirate PE behind them, perusing the only slightly-bruised avocados.   They toppled back after tripping on @MadamPirate PE’s reusable microfiber bag and gently tapped one of the women who had entered to shop, her violently red hair clashing with the purple of their winter jacket.

“Weiser!  You’ve got the weiser!  Get away from me!” They screeched before hunching in on themselves and scuttling deeper into the store.

“What was that about?”  @squaretaper LIT AF PE wondered, brushing themselves off, “Weiser?  Isn’t that a beer?” They mused further, looking up to find @MadamPirate PE suspiciously in their personal bubble. “Can I help you?”

“The avocados.  They’re rotten. And I’m sure you have something to do with this.”  @MadamPirate PE hissed, waving the squished avocado in their hand in @squaretaper LIT AF PE’s face.

Before @squaretaper LIT AF PE could respond, because obviously they couldn’t control the ripeness of produce, they were slammed to the floor by a still fish-less @blybrook PE.  Their head slammed on the dingy floor, catching on the seam of the laminate flooring, which dug into the corner of their eye. Sputtering, they attempted to right themselves, only for the now-fully-laden plant cart to go rolling over their upper half.  They gurgled helplessly when one of the wheels crossed their throat, hearing more than feeling something snap in the delicate area of cartilage, bone, and windpipe.

As the rest of the EB crew continued to shop, moving onto frozen foods, @squaretaper LIT AF PE’s view slowly faded to black.  
---

@squaretaper LIT AF PE was a regular shopping townsperson

The remaining players are:

@ChebyshevII PE, @tj_PE, @RBHeadge PE, @MEtoEE, @vhab49_PE, @jean15paul_PE, @LyceeFruit PE, @MadamPirate PE, @chart94, @SaltySteve, @blybrook PE, and @Roarbark

The final vote was:

x4 @squaretaper LIT AF PE (bly, tj, madam, cheby)

x1 @SaltySteve (lycee)

x3 @tj_PE (square, jean, chart)

x1 @jean15paul_PE (vhab)

x1 @chart94 (me2)

x1 Nada (nada)

x1 @Audi driver, P.E. (jaykay)


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Roarbark said:


> People! Eat real food! @squaretaper LIT AF PE pretty sure you said you'd be sharing that giant bowl of Marinara sauce with us.


Door is always open for EBers!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

JayKay PE said:


> @squaretaper LIT AF PE was a regular shopping townsperson


Feckin feck feckity feck!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Triple, you feckin fecks.

Edit: Ooh! A MAF-fin top: 

Ok I know that’s a cupcake but there are no muffin emojis.


----------



## User1

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> Feckin feck feckity feck!


Well dam wtf was you knowing things about??


----------



## DLD PE

tj_PE said:


> Well dam wtf was you knowing things about??


This.  Apparently you knew something and you got jumped.  At least you weren't the cop.

@JayKay PE great write-up!  "It was almost midnight on a Tuesday, but it did seem...quiet for a Wal-Mart."  LOL


----------



## DLD PE

Here you go.  Too lazy to go back and put the voting sequence in red.  Also I'm going into the office today for the first time in over 2 weeks.  I'll be able to check in with my phone, but I won't have access to my personal computer so I won't be able to edit the spreadsheet until tonight or tomorrow morning.  Good luck townies!  We need to find the cop/doc.


----------



## JayKay PE

Write up is going to be late, but result is below. My ankle isn’t behaving, so I’m going to be popping pills and shuffling about going to the store to grab a brace/not going into work. Will be done by noon est, latest, so plenty of time to start throwing shade and voting. 
 

@RBHeadge PE was murdered by the mafia during the Walmart trip.


----------



## DLD PE

Well this morning is off to a sucky start.  

@JayKay PE  take care of your ankle.  Hope you feel better.  Dammit @RBHeadge PE this sucks.  I feel like we lost our best player!


----------



## SaltySteve PE

I got busy mowing yesterday and never made it back to vote.

Before I forget @jaykay I'd like to vote for @blybrook PE. Subject to change with relevant evidence.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

@JayKay PE I'd like to start out my day with a vote for @ChebyshevII PE.

No reason, really.  This might change if I learn anything new.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

vhab49_PE said:


> @JayKay PE I'd like to start out my day with a vote for @ChebyshevII PE.
> 
> No reason, really.  This might change if I learn anything new.


Rude.

@JayKay PE I vote @vhab49_PE in retaliation.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

JayKay PE said:


> @RBHeadge PE was murdered by the mafia during the Walmart trip.


situation normal



MEtoEE said:


> Dammit @RBHeadge PE this sucks.  I feel like we lost our best player!


You didn't. 

I'm an easy target.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

SaltySteve said:


> Before I forget @jaykay I'd like to vote for @blybrook PE. Subject to change with relevant evidence.






vhab49_PE said:


> @JayKay PE I'd like to start out my day with a vote for @ChebyshevII PE.
> 
> No reason, really.  This might change if I learn anything new.






ChebyshevII PE said:


> Rude.
> 
> @JayKay PE I vote @vhab49_PE in retaliation.


----------



## DLD PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Rude.
> 
> @JayKay PE I vote @vhab49_PE in retaliation.


:fencing:


----------



## User1

srs. so many votes already. i just woke up for the second time today and am not ready for this. 

i was gonna ask @RBHeadge PE if he was mafia today  now what do i do?


----------



## JayKay PE

@RBHeadge PE realized something was...odd while in the pizza aisle.  They were searching for a Digiorno stuffed crust, spinach and cheese frozen pizza, when they saw a customer go by with a cart full of toilet paper.  Shrugging, they continued their search (so many supreme pizzas, so little vegetarian options), when another shopper attempted to entire the aisle they were in, this time pushing and pulling carts that were filled with toilet paper.  The woman pushing/pulling the carts gave a little shriek when they saw someone else in the aisle and backed up, quickly walking towards the registers.

“What’s going on here?” @RBHeadge PE muttered to themselves.

“Didn’t you hear?  There have been confirmed budvid-19 cases.”  A voice spoke from behind, muffled and raspy.

When @RBHeadge PE turned, they were baffled by the person dressed in a full tyvek suit paired with angel wings.  I mean, yes, Wal-Mart did get odd, but it was Tuesday night, no reason for this level of tomfoolery. “What’s that?”  They asked, reaching for the freezer handle only to stop when the tyvek angel gave a squeal and forced various PPE into their hands.

“The budweiser virus.  Came over from Missouri.  Has already toppled Russia.”  The person might have been squinting, “Why don’t you know about this?  It’s been on the news?”

“Wait, what?”

“I can’t say anymore.  I need to grab 14-pounds of cheddar before they start implementing.”  And with that, the tyvek turned and hustled off, wings flapping wildly with their large stride.

As @RBHeadge PE mused on what they learned, and began to pull on multiple pairs of nitrile gloves to prevent cross-contamination, they didn’t notice the other who had entered their aisle from behind.  The slinky person, who seemed to be cloaked in shadow and non-toxic black paint from the craft aisle. The super stealthy person, who silently crept closer, one hand out reached towards @RBHeadge PE, while the other opened up the freezer nearby.

@RBHeadge PE didn’t know what happened when they were grabbed from behind,twirled and then  thrown into the empty freezer, and reacted too slowly to push against the door before a broom was threaded through the handles.  Most freezers at Wal-Mart weren’t efficient, barely keeping the cold food below room temperature, but this freezer had obviously been emptied because it was too good at keeping things cold: the layer of ice on the shelves was thick enough to encase ice cream gallon containers from the early 70s.  Their gloved hands squeaked against the cold glass as they fumbled to move shelving that was welded in-place to avoid theft. The one of two people who passed through the aisle shuffled past too quickly to notice @RBHeadge PE, or were carefully making sure their attention was on their phones, where more news updates on the spread of budvid-19 were being reported.

So @RBHeadge PE made themselves as comfortable as they could and waited.

But nobody would come.

@RBHeadge PE was killed by the Wal-Mart mafia last night.

The remaining players are:

@ChebyshevII PE, @tj_PE, @MEtoEE, @vhab49_PE, @jean15paul_PE, @LyceeFruit PE, @MadamPirate PE, @chart94, @SaltySteve, @blybrook PE, and @Roarbark


----------



## JayKay PE

Vote update:

x1 @blybrook PE (slaty)

x1 @ChebyshevII PE (vhab)

x1 @vhab49_PE (cheby)


----------



## JayKay PE

TRRRRRRRRIPLE POST

And now I'm off to go find a brace and maybe chicken breasts.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Rude.
> 
> @JayKay PE I vote @vhab49_PE in retaliation.


Man.  It was not personal.  If you are a townie, I'll retract my vote.  I am townie, and want to protect my own.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

tj_PE said:


> Well dam wtf was you knowing things about??


I meant I know things in _general_. I didn't say maf things! :rotflmao:


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

vhab49_PE said:


> It was not personal.


Mafia 2: This Time It's Personal.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

MEtoEE said:


> Apparently you knew something


More like I know _some_ things.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Quad post!


----------



## User1

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> I meant I know things in _general_. I didn't say maf things! :rotflmao:


but you said that was the reason you were voting for me! and there was no way you could have known any mafia things at that time unless you WERE maf. what did you expect me to do?!?!!! lol. im sorry i helped ded you    i will do my best to get revenge for you and rb.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

tj_PE said:


> i will do my best to get revenge for you and rb.


Avenge me! Tell my story!


----------



## blybrook PE

SaltySteve said:


> I got busy mowing yesterday and never made it back to vote.
> 
> Before I forget @jaykay I'd like to vote for @blybrook PE. Subject to change with relevant evidence.


@JayKay PE I vote for @SaltySteve in retaliation and for not voting yesterday. Yesterday's vote was from the randomizer. Sorry to @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

All good, just #things.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

MEtoEE said:


> Well this morning is off to a sucky start.
> 
> @JayKay PE  take care of your ankle.  Hope you feel better.  Dammit @RBHeadge PE this sucks.  I feel like we lost our best player!


Meh, If we assume that @RBHeadge PE is a regular townie, his death is a loss to the numbers like any death would be, but probably a good thing strategy wise. Now all the townies know that our best player can be fully trusted. He's still able to analyze the events and participate in chats as a ghost. Now if he was doc or cop, that definitely bad.

When I'm mafia I try to leave the strongest players alive so there is suspicion about whether they can be trusted (if they haven't already gained trust by voting for mafia for example). Once you off someone, everyone knows we can rally around this person.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

tj_PE said:


> i was gonna ask @RBHeadge PE if he was mafia today


I was not mafia.


----------



## NikR_PE

tj_PE said:


> YES I SAID TAG OTHERS! @NikR_PE [email protected]!






ChebyshevII PE said:


> Should we invite @NikR_PE too?


Whatttt. totally missed all this. 

Hope this put you in good spirits @tj_PE


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NikR_PE said:


> Whatttt. totally missed all this.
> 
> Hope this put you in good spirits @tj_PE


You can still join! go find the link! We all chat regularly!


----------



## NikR_PE

vhab49_PE said:


> @NikR_PE
> 
> I need someone to vote for first round.


haha. I voted for you in the fitbit challenge chat.


----------



## NikR_PE

JayKay PE said:


> Just because I know you guys sometimes join: @leggo PE, @txjennah PE, @ChaosMuppetPE, @Roarbark, @NikR_PE, @civilrobot, @Ranger1316, @Audi driver, P.E., @Chattaneer PE
> 
> Let me know if you're in.  I'll prob get drunk at least one night and attempt to write.  I'll be...soul shattering, as last Christmas last time I mod'd.


Thanks for checking. Was busy with work stuff.


----------



## JayKay PE

Vote update:

x1 @blybrook PE (slaty...salty?)

x1 @SaltySteve (bly)

x1 @ChebyshevII PE (vhab)

x1 @vhab49_PE (cheby


----------



## User1

NikR_PE said:


> Whatttt. totally missed all this.
> 
> Hope this put you in good spirits @tj_PE


it did  you should join in! we need to schedule the next call!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

tj_PE said:


> it did  you should join in! we need to schedule the next call!


Friday?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

if it's Friday, I'll have to join in late to the call. weekly D&amp;D game is nominally 700-1030


----------



## PeeWee

tj_PE said:


> https://hangouts.google.com/group/h5VaYLzBujJwQXHd7


Found it...


----------



## User1

RBHeadge PE said:


> if it's Friday, I'll have to join in late to the call. weekly D&amp;D game is nominally 700-1030


YOUR HOURS LAST WEEK WERE SPOSED TO BE TIL 10!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

JayKay PE said:


> Vote update:
> 
> x1 @blybrook PE (slaty...salty?)
> 
> x1 @SaltySteve (bly)
> 
> x1 @ChebyshevII PE (vhab)
> 
> x1 @vhab49_PE (cheby




Walmart rn:







EB walmart rn:


----------



## User1

we could do fri or sat. could start earlier. last week we started at530pst


----------



## RBHeadge PE

tj_PE said:


> YOUR HOURS LAST WEEK WERE SPOSED TO BE TIL 10!


I said nominally. 

Last week: it was 950 and I'm like "we only have three encounters left, we should be done by 1020, is everyone okay to keep going?"

_looks up at clock after the third encounter_, "we'll shit it's past 11:30. This is what happens when you split the party"


----------



## MadamPirate PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> I said nominally.
> 
> Last week: it was 950 and I'm like "we only have three encounters left, we should be done by 1020, is everyone okay to keep going?"
> 
> _looks up at clock after the third encounter_, "we'll shit it's past 11:30. This is what happens when you split the party"


NEVER SPLIT THE PARTY


----------



## RBHeadge PE

It was all online via roll20.net. The dungeon had 4 levels. At one point I had players on each level. I was constantly switching between screens, copy/paste moving tokens. It was not easy, and it took up a lot of time.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

NikR_PE said:


> haha. I voted for you in the fitbit challenge chat.


I saw that. Now I am losing.  Thanks.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

I'm a terrible nerd. I dont understand D&amp;D.

Oh and @JayKay PE i vote for @SaltySteve because kitchen jealousy.


----------



## JayKay PE

Vote update:

x1 @blybrook PE (slaty...salty?)

x2 @SaltySteve (bly, lycee)

x1 @ChebyshevII PE (vhab)

x1 @vhab49_PE (cheby


----------



## Roarbark

RBHeadge PE said:


>


Mesmerized by that mask behind him.
I'd like to imagine that's someone's actual head waving back and forth wildly.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Roarbark said:


> Mesmerized by that mask behind him.
> I'd like to imagine that's someone's actual head waving back and forth wildly.


That is me after sufficient tequila.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Also, SPAM.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Oops, not SPAM thread, apologies.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE




----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

@JayKay PE i vote for @MadamPirate PE


----------



## chart94 PE

hmmmm 'squinty eyes' i am not sure... this round is weird.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> @JayKay PE i vote for @MadamPirate PE


What?! I am a townie, don't dead me! @tj_PE help!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

fine @JayKay PE I vote for @jean15paul_PE in retaliation


----------



## JayKay PE

Vote update:

x1 @blybrook PE (slaty...salty?)

x1 @MadamPirate PE (Jean)

x1 @jean15paul_PE (madam)

x2 @SaltySteve (bly, lycee)

x1 @ChebyshevII PE (vhab)

x1 @vhab49_PE (cheby


----------



## DLD PE

JayKay PE said:


> Vote update:
> 
> x1 @blybrook PE (slaty...salty?)
> 
> x1 @MadamPirate PE (Jean)
> 
> x1 @jean15paul_PE (madam)
> 
> x2 @SaltySteve (bly, lycee)
> 
> x1 @ChebyshevII PE (vhab)
> 
> x1 @vhab49_PE (cheby


Holy Giant Bean Boots Batman!


----------



## LyceeFruit PE




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE




----------



## chart94 PE

Hmmm @MadamPirate PE asking for help from @tj_PE.... weird.... just saying


----------



## MadamPirate PE

chart94 said:


> Hmmm @MadamPirate PE asking for help from @tj_PE.... weird.... just saying


I'm a townie, she's a townie, why wouldn't I ask for help?


----------



## chart94 PE

So you are a townie??


----------



## User1

she helped save me yesterday pretty much!


----------



## User1

@chart94 you never responded to my inquiry. are you mafia?


----------



## MadamPirate PE

chart94 said:


> So you are a townie??


I am definitely a townie. *squints* You're suspish.


----------



## JayKay PE

*twiddles thumbs*


----------



## blybrook PE

@JayKay PE, I am changing my vote to someone more suspicious than @SaltySteve...

I hereby change my vote to @chart94 and I'm sticking with it.


----------



## User1

I think I agree. @JayKay PE i vote for @chart94 for now


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

WTH is happening in this round.  Is it going to be 5 rounds of free for all? Have dice, will roll.


----------



## JayKay PE

Vote update:

x1 @blybrook PE (slaty...salty?)

x1 @MadamPirate PE (Jean)

x1 @jean15paul_PE (madam)

x1 @SaltySteve (lycee)

x2 @chart94 (bly, tj)

x1 @ChebyshevII PE (vhab)

x1 @vhab49_PE (cheby)


----------



## JayKay PE

A lot of vindictive 'you voted for me, I'm voting for you' votes this round.

This requires me to actually pay attention.


----------



## JayKay PE

TRRRRRIPLE


----------



## JayKay PE

10 minutes


----------



## chart94 PE

I’m a townie!!!!


----------



## chart94 PE

That’s it @JayKay PE I vote for @blybrook PE for unjust 🗳


----------



## JayKay PE

Vote update:

x2 @blybrook PE (slaty...salty?, chart)

x1 @MadamPirate PE (Jean)

x1 @jean15paul_PE (madam)

x1 @SaltySteve (lycee)

x2 @chart94 (bly, tj)

x1 @ChebyshevII PE (vhab)

x1 @vhab49_PE (cheby)


----------



## JayKay PE

four minutes!


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

@JayKay PE I change my vote to@chart94 because I want to have an effect on the outcome


----------



## JayKay PE

Vote update:

x2 @blybrook PE (slaty...salty?, chart)

x1 @jean15paul_PE (madam)

x1 @SaltySteve (lycee)

x3 @chart94 (bly, tj, jean)

x1 @ChebyshevII PE (vhab)

x1 @vhab49_PE (cheby)


----------



## SaltySteve PE

What's with the slaty?


----------



## chart94 PE

Bly is mafia!!!


----------



## chart94 PE

All of a sudden he voted for me and 3 people hop on?!??


----------



## chart94 PE

Seriously the odds are Insane!!! He is mafia!!!!!!!


----------



## JayKay PE

SaltySteve said:


> What's with the slaty?


it's ur new name.  sry.  i don't maek the rules


----------



## JayKay PE

TIME


----------



## blybrook PE

chart94 said:


> Bly is mafia!!!


Redneck mafia for life!

 Just a townie this round though.


----------



## User1

chart94 said:


> All of a sudden he voted for me and 3 people hop on?!??


i voted for you because you didn't respond to me asking if you were mafia...twice.


----------



## chart94 PE

tj_PE said:


> i voted for you because you didn't respond to me asking if you were mafia...twice.


You never asked!!!


----------



## JayKay PE

---

With their numbers semi-diminished, the group continued on.  Their caravan had increased in size to five carts, with at least two people per cart.  It seemed that the shopping carts needed to be guarded in some manner as they moved deeper into the store.  The crush of Karens was increasing, even though the sun was far from rising, and the amount of PPE seemed to be exponentially increasing.  One person had a plastic bag over their head, and was promptly turning a redish-purple at the lack of oxygen, and another was completely covered in some-type of plastic...except for their feet, which were wearing fashionable sandals.

“Okay, I think we have enough produce and vegetables, but I really would like to get some meat, since I’m trying to switch Moo-dog onto a fully organic, home-ground diet,” @LyceeFruit PE said, looking up from their shopping list, “I’m going to need to get elk, bison, and chuck to really make this work.  Wal-Mart def will have that, right?”

“Bork, bork, bork!” @Roarbark agreed, already moving off in the new direction.  The cart they were ‘guarding’ had somehow been lashed to their body and was being dragged behind as if it were a sled with @vhab49_PE sitting on top in between the potatoes, onions, and green peppers (which were on sale 3 for a $1).  The remaining stragglers followed behind, the last cart being ‘guarded’ by @blybrook PE, @tj_PE, and @jean15paul_PE. ...Well, @tj_PE and @jean15paul_PE were guarding and adding more items to the cart, like puzzles, greeting cards, and more plants (why did they keep adding more plants?), @blybrook PE seemed more interested in mouthing the aloe plants and then grunting at the strange texture. 

It was when @tj_PE turned to add an orchid to the cart that they realized that the cart looked...diminished.  “Where did all my pansies go? I wanted to plant them in the front garden…”

@jean15paul_PE riffled through the cart and frowned, “Where did all my lego sets go?”

@blybrook PE grunted at the lack of fish, even though there was never any fish in this particular cart, and ambled off in the direction of the decorative pillows.  Without another word (if bears did talk), they snuffled deep behind some ‘live, laugh, love’ pillows with a specific type of single-mindedness.

“Hey, watch yourself!”  @chart94 said as they were ousted from their hiding spot.  Behind them was a strange sort of cubby that was filled with various gloves and face masks.  A CCTV setup was also, oddly, on the bottom shelf, and has been hooked up to cable tv and seemed to be scrolling through various channels that were proclaiming the same information: The budvid-19 virus was slowly infecting those with an alcohol blood content lower than 0.9 and that aggressive PPE, toilet paper, and crappy beer was the only cure.  @chart94 had already started on a six-pack of natty ice in an attempt to increase their constitution to the virus.

“Were you going to share any of that with us?”  @tj_PE didn’t know if they were asking about the information being broadcast or the (highly) questionable beer.

Before @chart94 was able to respond, a baseball bat slammed into their head, knocking them to the ground.  @jean15paul_PE stepped forward and continued their assault, unhesitating in bringing the blunt object down on the already concave skull over and over and over again.  Breathing heavily, they dropped the bat and promptly grabbed one of the many packs of sanitizing wipes and began to clean their hands of the tacky, cooling liquid before leaning further into the pillow cave to grab the lego Millennium Falcon(TM) set they had been looking forever for.

@tj_PE stared in shock at the pool of blood that crept towards their sneakers, “What the fuck.”  Even @blybrook PE looked concerned, as much as a bear could, claws scraping against the flooring as they attempted to hide behind @tj_PEand the shopping cart.

“They took my legos.  They're obviously evil and somehow associated with this virus being spread so quickly.”

That seemed to be enough for @jean15paul_PE.

---

@chart94 was an evil Wal-Mart mafia member

The remaining players are:

@ChebyshevII PE, @tj_PE, @MEtoEE, @vhab49_PE, @jean15paul_PE, @LyceeFruit PE, @MadamPirate PE, @SaltySteve, @blybrook PE, and @Roarbark

The final vote was:

x3 @chart94 (bly, tj, jean)

x2 @blybrook PE (slaty...salty?, chart)

x1 @jean15paul_PE (madam)

x1 @SaltySteve (lycee)

x1 @ChebyshevII PE (vhab)

x1 @vhab49_PE (cheby)


----------



## User1

chart94 said:


> You never asked!!!


never?



tj_PE said:


> @chart94 you never responded to my inquiry. are you mafia?






tj_PE said:


> @chart94 are you mafia?


----------



## User1

YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS good job townies!


----------



## Roarbark

@chart94 BORK BORK BORK!

Edit: @jean15paul_PE holy, crap you're merciless.


----------



## chart94 PE

Well frick


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

chart94 said:


> Well frick


Frick is right, wal-mafia scum.


----------



## blybrook PE

All right! We got one!


----------



## User1

chart94 said:


> Well frick


you were committed, that's for sure


----------



## User1

also just read it and LOL plants ♥ i got more in the mail today


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

JayKay PE said:


> ---
> 
> With their numbers semi-diminished, the group continued on.  Their caravan had increased in size to five carts, with at least two people per cart.  It seemed that the shopping carts needed to be guarded in some manner as they moved deeper into the store.  The crush of Karens was increasing, even though the sun was far from rising, and the amount of PPE seemed to be exponentially increasing.  One person had a plastic bag over their head, and was promptly turning a redish-purple at the lack of oxygen, and another was completely covered in some-type of plastic...except for their feet, which were wearing fashionable sandals.
> 
> “Okay, I think we have enough produce and vegetables, but I really would like to get some meat, since I’m trying to switch Moo-dog onto a fully organic, home-ground diet,” @LyceeFruit PE said, looking up from their shopping list, “I’m going to need to get elk, bison, and chuck to really make this work.  Wal-Mart def will have that, right?”
> 
> “Bork, bork, bork!” @Roarbark agreed, already moving off in the new direction.  The cart they were ‘guarding’ had somehow been lashed to their body and was being dragged behind as if it were a sled with @vhab49_PE sitting on top in between the potatoes, onions, and green peppers (which were on sale 3 for a $1).  The remaining stragglers followed behind, the last cart being ‘guarded’ by @blybrook PE, @tj_PE, and @jean15paul_PE. ...Well, @tj_PE and @jean15paul_PE were guarding and adding more items to the cart, like puzzles, greeting cards, and more plants (why did they keep adding more plants?), @blybrook PE seemed more interested in mouthing the aloe plants and then grunting at the strange texture.
> 
> It was when @tj_PE turned to add an orchid to the cart that they realized that the cart looked...diminished.  “Where did all my pansies go? I wanted to plant them in the front garden…”
> 
> @jean15paul_PE riffled through the cart and frowned, “Where did all my lego sets go?”
> 
> @blybrook PE grunted at the lack of fish, even though there was never any fish in this particular cart, and ambled off in the direction of the decorative pillows.  Without another word (if bears did talk), they snuffled deep behind some ‘live, laugh, love’ pillows with a specific type of single-mindedness.
> 
> “Hey, watch yourself!”  @chart94 said as they were ousted from their hiding spot.  Behind them was a strange sort of cubby that was filled with various gloves and face masks.  A CCTV setup was also, oddly, on the bottom shelf, and has been hooked up to cable tv and seemed to be scrolling through various channels that were proclaiming the same information: The budvid-19 virus was slowly infecting those with an alcohol blood content lower than 0.9 and that aggressive PPE, toilet paper, and crappy beer was the only cure.  @chart94 had already started on a six-pack of natty ice in an attempt to increase their constitution to the virus.
> 
> “Were you going to share any of that with us?”  @tj_PE didn’t know if they were asking about the information being broadcast or the (highly) questionable beer.
> 
> Before @chart94 was able to respond, a baseball bat slammed into their head, knocking them to the ground.  @jean15paul_PE stepped forward and continued their assault, unhesitating in bringing the blunt object down on the already concave skull over and over and over again.  Breathing heavily, they dropped the bat and promptly grabbed one of the many packs of sanitizing wipes and began to clean their hands of the tacky, cooling liquid before leaning further into the pillow cave to grab the lego Millennium Falcon(TM) set they had been looking forever for.
> 
> @tj_PE stared in shock at the pool of blood that crept towards their sneakers, “What the fuck.”  Even @blybrook PE looked concerned, as much as a bear could, claws scraping against the flooring as they attempted to hide behind @tj_PEand the shopping cart.
> 
> “They took my legos.  They're obviously evil and somehow associated with this virus being spread so quickly.”
> 
> That seemed to be enough for @jean15paul_PE.
> 
> ---
> 
> @chart94 was an evil Wal-Mart mafia member
> 
> The remaining players are:
> 
> @ChebyshevII PE, @tj_PE, @MEtoEE, @vhab49_PE, @jean15paul_PE, @LyceeFruit PE, @MadamPirate PE, @SaltySteve, @blybrook PE, and @Roarbark
> 
> The final vote was:
> 
> x3 @chart94 (bly, tj, jean)
> 
> x2 @blybrook PE (slaty...salty?, chart)
> 
> x1 @jean15paul_PE (madam)
> 
> x1 @SaltySteve (lycee)
> 
> x1 @ChebyshevII PE (vhab)
> 
> x1 @vhab49_PE (cheby)






Roarbark said:


> @chart94 BORK BORK BORK!
> 
> Edit: @jean15paul_PE holy, crap you're merciless.


*GASP* I could never be so violent... regardless of what the voice tell me to do.

But was it an original Lego Millennium Falcon set? I mean that is worth like $4000.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Yay we got a maf!!!


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

eeep


----------



## DLD PE

Good morning. Yay we got a mafia!  I had no idea who to vote for, but didn't have time anyway.  I went into the office for the first time in over 2 weeks to help by supervisor get a project out.  I didn't leave until almost 8pm.  In the meantime I was invited into the Hangouts chat.  

I think we've figured out how to find the mafia.  Start by voting for each other! 

@Jordanna I vote for @Enzo


----------



## RBHeadge PE

MEtoEE said:


> Good morning. *Yay we got a townie! * I had no idea who to vote for, but didn't have time anyway.  I went into the office for the first time in over 2 weeks to help by supervisor get a project out.  I didn't leave until almost 8pm.


----------



## SaltySteve PE

MEtoEE said:


> Good morning. Yay we got a townie!


@JayKay PE I'd like to vote for @MEtoEE


----------



## JayKay PE

Haven't even started writing and there is already intrigue in the thread!  Brb, got a meeting and some other stuff to do, will be writing soon!


----------



## DLD PE

RBHeadge PE said:


>


Oops I meant mafia.  I haven't had my coffee yet lol.  At least I got it right on the spreadsheet.  Or did I?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

@JayKay PE I vote for @MEtoEE. That statement is suspicious.


----------



## JayKay PE

A PPE-covered body leaned heavily on their shopping cart which was filled with, sensibly, toilet paper, lysol wipes, and many bottles of Merlot.  "I don't feel so good..."  It groaned, pulling their mask down so they could touch ALL of their face.  Multiple times.  With their gloved encased hands.  Which had been touching multiple surfaces.

"Is it the weiser?  If you got it, don't come near me!"  A nearby body, outside the 6-feet social distancing, shifted their cart over in alarm.  Together, both women (potentially?  Protective equipment made it hard to tell...) were taking up the entire aisle, not letting anyone pass in either direction.  6-feet never seemed so expansive even in Wal-Mart, where aisles were made larger for the motorized scooters.

"I haven't left this store for over 3-days!  The only way I could have been exposed is if someone brought it in, and you know they're using the super effective questioning at the door to see if people have symptoms!  You know nobody would lie about symptoms!"

"Karen, what did you do?  What could have caused such a horrible reaction."  An awkward pause.  "It a good thing you have those depends, but what if you didn't?  Who can we blame?"

"I had those kabobs someone was handing out as free samples near the video game section."

"I totally understand.  Something free is something for me, even in these trying times."  A tyvek covered head bobbed in response.  "We should talk to a manger, though.  Obviously someone is causing us undue distress!"

"I know, those bare necessity kabobs weren't bare of anything!  I think they had artificial flavoring or something, because they were ultra gamey!"

A shudder of PPE-clad shoulders, "Ew."

@blybrook PE was slaughtered (and cooked?) by the Wal-Mart mafia last night.

The remaining players are:

@ChebyshevII PE, @tj_PE, @MEtoEE, @vhab49_PE, @jean15paul_PE, @LyceeFruit PE, @MadamPirate PE, @SaltySteve, and @Roarbark


----------



## JayKay PE

Vote update:

x2 @MEtoEE (salty, chebs)


----------



## JayKay PE

TRRRRIPLE


----------



## DLD PE

@JayKay PE I vote for @SaltySteve for starting this   Well I started it really but oh well.

At least I answered @tj_PE's question!


----------



## JayKay PE

Vote update:

x2 @MEtoEE (salty, chebs)

x1 @SaltySteve (me2)


----------



## User1

@SaltySteve are you mafia?


----------



## User1

@Roarbark are you mafia?


----------



## User1

@vhab49_PE are you mafia?


----------



## SaltySteve PE

tj_PE said:


> @SaltySteve are you mafia?


I am not mafia.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

tj_PE said:


> @vhab49_PE are you mafia?


Nope!  I'm a nobody townie!


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

@JayKay PE I vote for @SaltySteve


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

MEtoEE said:


> Good morning. Yay we got a mafia!  I had no idea who to vote for, but didn't have time anyway.  I went into the office for the first time in over 2 weeks to help by supervisor get a project out.  I didn't leave until almost 8pm.  In the meantime I was invited into the Hangouts chat.
> 
> I think we've figured out how to find the mafia.  Start by voting for each other!
> 
> *@Jordanna I vote for @Enzo*
> 
> *pic*


I assume that vote doesn't count without proper tags?


----------



## DLD PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> I assume that vote doesn't count without proper tags?


It was a joke and Enzo is dead so....


----------



## JayKay PE

Vote update:

x2 @MEtoEE (salty, chebs)

x2 @SaltySteve (me2, jean)


----------



## blybrook PE

JayKay PE said:


> @blybrook PE was slaughtered (and cooked?) by the Wal-Mart mafia last night.


Ya'll figured me out. Damn mafia got me...


----------



## JayKay PE

Vote update (still)

x2 @MEtoEE (salty, chebs)

x2 @SaltySteve (me2, jean)


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE




----------



## LyceeFruit PE

@JayKay PE i vote for @SaltySteve


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

View attachment 17182


----------



## JayKay PE

Vote update (still)

x2 @MEtoEE (salty, chebs)

x3 @SaltySteve (me2, jean, lycee)


----------



## Roarbark

tj_PE said:


> @Roarbark are you mafia?


Neigh.

@JayKay PE I also vote for @SaltySteve

Edit: @LyceeFruit PE you've voted for the salt EVERY DAY, holy crap lol.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

FIne.  I'll bandwagon it. @JayKay PE, i vote for @SaltySteve


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Roarbark said:


> Neigh.
> 
> @JayKay PE I also vote for @SaltySteve
> 
> Edit: @LyceeFruit PE you've voted for the salt EVERY DAY, holy crap lol.


Hes suspish


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

@JayKay PE I change my vote to @MEtoEE

*squinty eyes*


----------



## DLD PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> @JayKay PE I change my vote to @MEtoEE
> 
> *squinty eyes*


?


----------



## DLD PE




----------



## JayKay PE

Vote update

x3 @MEtoEE (salty, chebs, jean)

x4 @SaltySteve (me2, lycee, roar, vhab)


----------



## JayKay PE

Also, just because I don't know if this will be done by Friday night (no premonition, just wanted a heads up); do we want to play over the weekend or stop until Monday?  If we do that, I would write the lynch for Friday and then hold off the mafia hit until Monday morning?

Asking current remaining players?

@ChebyshevII PE, @tj_PE, @MEtoEE, @vhab49_PE, @jean15paul_PE, @LyceeFruit PE, @MadamPirate PE, @SaltySteve, and @Roarbark


----------



## JayKay PE

TRRRRRRIPLE POST


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

JayKay PE said:


> Also, just because I don't know if this will be done by Friday night (no premonition, just wanted a heads up); do we want to play over the weekend or stop until Monday?  If we do that, I would write the lynch for Friday and then hold off the mafia hit until Monday morning?
> 
> Asking current remaining players?
> 
> @ChebyshevII PE, @tj_PE, @MEtoEE, @vhab49_PE, @jean15paul_PE, @LyceeFruit PE, @MadamPirate PE, @SaltySteve, and @Roarbark


I'm good either way.


----------



## Roarbark

@jean15paul_PE what? I was following you! Why you switching votes on me?


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Roarbark said:


> @jean15paul_PE what? I was following you! Why you switching votes on me?


Not sure why you were following me. I didn't know anything when I voted.


----------



## Roarbark

jean15paul_PE said:


> Not sure why you were following me. I didn't know anything when I voted.


You voted confidently; I don't care whether there was absolutely no intelligence/expertise to back it up.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Roarbark said:


> You voted confidently; I don't care whether there was absolutely no intelligence/expertise to back it up.


This is why we have state boards to regulate licensure.


----------



## User1

JayKay PE said:


> Also, just because I don't know if this will be done by Friday night (no premonition, just wanted a heads up); do we want to play over the weekend or stop until Monday?  If we do that, I would write the lynch for Friday and then hold off the mafia hit until Monday morning?
> 
> Asking current remaining players?
> 
> @ChebyshevII PE, @tj_PE, @MEtoEE, @vhab49_PE, @jean15paul_PE, @LyceeFruit PE, @MadamPirate PE, @SaltySteve, and @Roarbark


i think i'd prefer to take a weekend break

assuming i'm still living by then lol


----------



## RBHeadge PE




----------



## RBHeadge PE

Another night of it coming down to the wire between two people? You guys are getting great vote pattern data.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

tj_PE said:


> i think i'd prefer to take a weekend break
> 
> assuming i'm still living by then lol


Same


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

I prefer to take a weekend break.
But also a good chance I'll be dead by tomorrow. ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## User1

@RBHeadge PE will you still help us analyze bc idk lol


----------



## Roarbark

@JayKay PE I change my vote to @MEtoEE


----------



## User1

eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeek what do people know cause i know nothing?!!??


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

@JayKay PE, you got one of those handy vote updates?


----------



## DLD PE

@SaltySteve rock paper lizard scissors Spock for the tie-breaker?

How about a protection problem with power factor correction?


----------



## JayKay PE

Vote update

x4 @MEtoEE (salty, chebs, jean, roar)

x3 @SaltySteve (me2, lycee, vhab)


----------



## DLD PE

Roarbark said:


> @JayKay PE I change my vote to @MEtoEE


From  to .


----------



## JayKay PE

Doing surgery on my ear tonight (swapping CBR for basic studs due to migration); I'll call the vote at 9pm but not sure when I can post the story since I'll be fucking up my only nice feature.


----------



## User1

JayKay PE said:


> Doing surgery on my ear tonight (swapping CBR for basic studs due to migration); I'll call the vote at 9pm but not sure when I can post the story since I'll be fucking up my only nice feature.


EYEROLL AT YOU


----------



## JayKay PE

tj_PE said:


> EYEROLL AT YOU


MY EARS ARE BEAUTIFUL AND ARE MY ONLY REDEEMING FEATURE, I REPEAT


----------



## User1

JayKay PE said:


> MY EARS ARE BEAUTIFUL AND ARE ONE OF MY MANY REDEEMING FEATURES


tru


----------



## JayKay PE

tj_PE said:


> tru


----------



## User1

MEtoEE said:


> From  to .


i have to lol at this bc of the emojis lol


----------



## JayKay PE

30-something minutes remaining; vote update

x4 @MEtoEE (salty, chebs, jean, roar)

x3 @SaltySteve (me2, lycee, vhab)


----------



## MadamPirate PE

I don't know who to vote forrrrrr - they're both suspish!


----------



## JayKay PE

10 minutes left.

One earring has been swapped out for barbell.  Other I'm still fucking with.  Going to leave it alone for a few minutes so it stops being angry.  Still deciding if I want to swap out the other side as well.  I hate CBR.

Vote update (still):

x4 @MEtoEE (salty, chebs, jean, roar)

x3 @SaltySteve (me2, lycee, vhab)


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

@JayKay PE i switch to @MEtoEE


----------



## JayKay PE

5 minutes left, vote update:

x5 @MEtoEE (salty, chebs, jean, roar, lycee)

x2 @SaltySteve (me2, vhab)


----------



## DLD PE

:mf_Flush:


----------



## SaltySteve PE

here's to hoping that @MEtoEE is Maf


----------



## SaltySteve PE

This is too much... I've been making/drinking margaritas on the porch all evening and I come back to this....


----------



## JayKay PE

1 minute!!!!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Gaaaaaaah!


----------



## JayKay PE

TIME


----------



## User1

Pls be maf me2ee


----------



## DLD PE

@tj_PE I'm not.  You guys messed up big time!

Ya bandwaggin towsnie votin' traitors!

Edit:  Messin with you guys lol.


----------



## User1

I was distracted


----------



## User1

Also didn't know who to vote for


----------



## SaltySteve PE

I had too many margaritas.... I'm sorry if you were a townie @MEtoEE


----------



## DLD PE

SaltySteve said:


> I had too many margaritas.... I'm sorry if you were a townie @MEtoEE


Have another one on me!  You did all right!   :drunk1:


----------



## JayKay PE

---

The pack traveled more footsteps, though friend-@blybrook PE was gone and left behind.  The two-leg walkers became odd the deeper they went into the cold, hard wall, cave.  Numbers of others!not pack increased, and yet, became smaller at the same time, huddling together against an unseen enemy.  The words "PPE'' and "weiser" became more prevalent as the search for forage continued. The world seemed to have but a single smell: disinfectant mixed with despair.

@Roarbark was worried.  There were traitors amongst them and, though one had been dealt with, there still remained others.  Woe betide those who attempted further harm to their companions! Though they had but four limbs, and none for grasping the cart, @Roarbark helped as well as they could.  A loaf of bread, gently grasped between sharp teeth. A growl of warning against the nefarious ‘Karens’ who lingered too long in front of the precious spices that made them sneeze.  They abide friend-@SaltySteve wrapping a strange smelling, crinkly cloth around their muzzle, though it dulled their senses, and gently tugged on friend-@LyceeFruit PE when they wandered too close to the dangerous, clean smelling, metal that caused hurts.

But...something seemed wrong.  Though the pack was moving, one lingered on the outskirts.  @Roarbark’s nose wrinkled at the fear!red!hot smell coming from friend-@MEtoEE, tail tucking slightly when they made eye contact by mistake.  Friend-@MEtoEE was slowing the pack down, but didn’t smell sick? Were they tricking? Were they slowing the pack because danger was ahead?

Because @Roarbark was thinking this thought very hard, trying to expand their senses to find a potential no!bad!danger!, they heard the hiss of !bad!nogood!

Without thinking, they spun, fangs bared, lunging at not!friend-@MEtoEE, who had pulled shiny!metal from somewhere!  The crinkly paper across their muzzle ripped easily when their teeth met soft, soft, flesh, canines digging deep into top-leg of not!friend-@MEtoEE!  There was screaming, excitement, @Roarbark closed their eyes to prevent damage when the other top-leg began to bang against their head. When a paw entered their mouth, trying to hook into their cheek to stop, @Roarbark bit deeper.  Do not stop, do not stop, crunch until hot blood covers the tongue, coating their insides, stealing strength from !enemy, bite until not!friend-@MEtoEE stops walking, until not!friend-@MEtoEE stops moving, until the shiny!metal is gone-gone-gone.

A few moments later, when @Roarbark has shaken the now limp not!friend-@MEtoEE to make sure the neck has snapped, shiny!metal sliding across the floor to land at the foot of pack, they pause when friend!@SaltySteve comes closer.  “Bork, bork-bork, bork?” They say, pure nonsense, but @Roarbark has become used to their strange pack.  

Their hackles remain raised for a moment, only relaxing when other friend-@SaltySteve gives them a sausage (they enjoy sausage).  “Bork, bork bork”, they said, gesturing to shiny!metal, “Bork! Bork bork bork!” They flap their strange paw and make a hissing noise from their clenched blunt teeth.

When the rest of pack walks a wide circle around no longer not!friend-@MEtoEE, @Roarbark relaxes.  Something was wrong with no longer not!friend-@MEtoEE and @Roarbark has helped defend the pack.  They are good at being the pack leader.  Their tail untucks because they have killed not!friend and saved pack!

Friend-@LyceeFruit PE places a circle of grass on their head.  Without the crinkle cloth on their face, they smell pretty.

---

@MEtoEE was another evil Wal-Mart mafia member

The remaining players are:

@ChebyshevII PE, @tj_PE, @vhab49_PE, @jean15paul_PE, @LyceeFruit PE, @MadamPirate PE, @SaltySteve, and @Roarbark

The final vote was:

x5 @MEtoEE (salty, chebs, jean, roar, lycee)

x2 @SaltySteve (me2, vhab)


----------



## blybrook PE

Congrats on getting another one!!

I didn’t die in vain!


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

JayKay PE said:


> ---
> 
> The pack traveled more footsteps, though friend-@blybrook PE was gone and left behind.  The two-leg walkers became odd the deeper they went into the cold, hard wall, cave.  Numbers of others!not pack increased, and yet, became smaller at the same time, huddling together against an unseen enemy.  The words "PPE'' and "weiser" became more prevalent as the search for forage continued. The world seemed to have but a single smell: disinfectant mixed with despair.
> 
> @Roarbark was worried.  There were traitors amongst them and, though one had been dealt with, there still remained others.  Woe betide those who attempted further harm to their companions! Though they had but four limbs, and none for grasping the cart, @Roarbark helped as well as they could.  A loaf of bread, gently grasped between sharp teeth. A growl of warning against the nefarious ‘Karens’ who lingered too long in front of the precious spices that made them sneeze.  They abide friend-@SaltySteve wrapping a strange smelling, crinkly cloth around their muzzle, though it dulled their senses, and gently tugged on friend-@LyceeFruit PE when they wandered too close to the dangerous, clean smelling, metal that caused hurts.
> 
> But...something seemed wrong.  Though the pack was moving, one lingered on the outskirts.  @Roarbark’s nose wrinkled at the fear!red!hot smell coming from friend-@MEtoEE, tail tucking slightly when they made eye contact by mistake.  Friend-@MEtoEE was slowing the pack down, but didn’t smell sick? Were they tricking? Were they slowing the pack because danger was ahead?
> 
> Because @Roarbark was thinking this thought very hard, trying to expand their senses to find a potential no!bad!danger!, they heard the hiss of !bad!nogood!
> 
> Without thinking, they spun, fangs bared, lunging at not!friend-@MEtoEE, who had pulled shiny!metal from somewhere!  The crinkly paper across their muzzle ripped easily when their teeth met soft, soft, flesh, canines digging deep into top-leg of not!friend-@MEtoEE!  There was screaming, excitement, @Roarbark closed their eyes to prevent damage when the other top-leg began to bang against their head. When a paw entered their mouth, trying to hook into their cheek to stop, @Roarbark bit deeper.  Do not stop, do not stop, crunch until hot blood covers the tongue, coating their insides, stealing strength from !enemy, bite until not!friend-@MEtoEE stops walking, until not!friend-@MEtoEE stops moving, until the shiny!metal is gone-gone-gone.
> 
> A few moments later, when @Roarbark has shaken the now limp not!friend-@MEtoEE to make sure the neck has snapped, shiny!metal sliding across the floor to land at the foot of pack, they pause when friend!@SaltySteve comes closer.  “Bork, bork-bork, bork?” They say, pure nonsense, but @Roarbark has become used to their strange pack.
> 
> Their hackles remain raised for a moment, only relaxing when other friend-@SaltySteve gives them a sausage (they enjoy sausage).  “Bork, bork bork”, they said, gesturing to shiny!metal, “Bork! Bork bork bork!” They flap their strange paw and make a hissing noise from their clenched blunt teeth.
> 
> When the rest of pack walks a wide circle around no longer not!friend-@MEtoEE, @Roarbark relaxes.  Something was wrong with no longer not!friend-@MEtoEE and @Roarbark has helped defend the pack.  They are good at being the pack leader.  Their tail untucks because they have killed not!friend and saved pack!
> 
> Friend-@LyceeFruit PE places a circle of grass on their head.  Without the crinkle cloth on their face, they smell pretty.
> 
> ---
> 
> @MEtoEE was another evil Wal-Mart mafia member
> 
> The remaining players are:
> 
> @ChebyshevII PE, @tj_PE, @vhab49_PE, @jean15paul_PE, @LyceeFruit PE, @MadamPirate PE, @SaltySteve, and @Roarbark
> 
> The final vote was:
> 
> x5 @MEtoEE (salty, chebs, jean, roar, lycee)
> 
> x2 @SaltySteve (me2, vhab)


That was great. I got halfway through before I realized it was the perspective of a wolf with all people. So then I read it again and it was greater.


----------



## JayKay PE

Bork. Bork bork bork bork!!!


----------



## Roarbark

MEtoEE said:


> From  to .








Don't be jelly.

@MEtoEE BORK BORK BORK


----------



## Roarbark

JayKay PE said:


> Also, just because I don't know if this will be done by Friday night (no premonition, just wanted a heads up); do we want to play over the weekend or stop until Monday?  If we do that, I would write the lynch for Friday and then hold off the mafia hit until Monday morning?
> 
> Asking current remaining players?
> 
> @ChebyshevII PE, @tj_PE, @MEtoEE, @vhab49_PE, @jean15paul_PE, @LyceeFruit PE, @MadamPirate PE, @SaltySteve, and @Roarbark


Not sure if this has been decided already or not. No strong preference, but I'm more likely to remember to participate if we wait til Mon.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

At this rate we could win tomorrow. 

Unlikely, but I like my enthusiasm.


----------



## DLD PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> At this rate we could win tomorrow.
> 
> Likely, but I like my enthusiasm.


:blink2:


----------



## SaltySteve PE

JayKay PE said:


> ---
> 
> The pack traveled more footsteps, though friend-@blybrook PE was gone and left behind.  The two-leg walkers became odd the deeper they went into the cold, hard wall, cave.  Numbers of others!not pack increased, and yet, became smaller at the same time, huddling together against an unseen enemy.  The words "PPE'' and "weiser" became more prevalent as the search for forage continued. The world seemed to have but a single smell: disinfectant mixed with despair.
> 
> @Roarbark was worried.  There were traitors amongst them and, though one had been dealt with, there still remained others.  Woe betide those who attempted further harm to their companions! Though they had but four limbs, and none for grasping the cart, @Roarbark helped as well as they could.  A loaf of bread, gently grasped between sharp teeth. A growl of warning against the nefarious ‘Karens’ who lingered too long in front of the precious spices that made them sneeze.  They abide friend-@SaltySteve wrapping a strange smelling, crinkly cloth around their muzzle, though it dulled their senses, and gently tugged on friend-@LyceeFruit PE when they wandered too close to the dangerous, clean smelling, metal that caused hurts.
> 
> But...something seemed wrong.  Though the pack was moving, one lingered on the outskirts.  @Roarbark’s nose wrinkled at the fear!red!hot smell coming from friend-@MEtoEE, tail tucking slightly when they made eye contact by mistake.  Friend-@MEtoEE was slowing the pack down, but didn’t smell sick? Were they tricking? Were they slowing the pack because danger was ahead?
> 
> Because @Roarbark was thinking this thought very hard, trying to expand their senses to find a potential no!bad!danger!, they heard the hiss of !bad!nogood!
> 
> Without thinking, they spun, fangs bared, lunging at not!friend-@MEtoEE, who had pulled shiny!metal from somewhere!  The crinkly paper across their muzzle ripped easily when their teeth met soft, soft, flesh, canines digging deep into top-leg of not!friend-@MEtoEE!  There was screaming, excitement, @Roarbark closed their eyes to prevent damage when the other top-leg began to bang against their head. When a paw entered their mouth, trying to hook into their cheek to stop, @Roarbark bit deeper.  Do not stop, do not stop, crunch until hot blood covers the tongue, coating their insides, stealing strength from !enemy, bite until not!friend-@MEtoEE stops walking, until not!friend-@MEtoEE stops moving, until the shiny!metal is gone-gone-gone.
> 
> A few moments later, when @Roarbark has shaken the now limp not!friend-@MEtoEE to make sure the neck has snapped, shiny!metal sliding across the floor to land at the foot of pack, they pause when friend!@SaltySteve comes closer.  “Bork, bork-bork, bork?” They say, pure nonsense, but @Roarbark has become used to their strange pack.
> 
> Their hackles remain raised for a moment, only relaxing when other friend-@SaltySteve gives them a sausage (they enjoy sausage).  “Bork, bork bork”, they said, gesturing to shiny!metal, “Bork! Bork bork bork!” They flap their strange paw and make a hissing noise from their clenched blunt teeth.
> 
> When the rest of pack walks a wide circle around no longer not!friend-@MEtoEE, @Roarbark relaxes.  Something was wrong with no longer not!friend-@MEtoEE and @Roarbark has helped defend the pack.  They are good at being the pack leader.  Their tail untucks because they have killed not!friend and saved pack!
> 
> Friend-@LyceeFruit PE places a circle of grass on their head.  Without the crinkle cloth on their face, they smell pretty.


Bravo, that was an awesome read @JayKay PE!

Get em' @Roarbark


----------



## JayKay PE

The plant did sigh as 'twere left behind, but non-essential were thee.

As fear did span across the land, all within increased anomie!

Our travelers, still, went deeper, 'til, their numbers fell by one;

Alack! this day would start again with the rising of the sun!

Dwindling stores and spanning lines, did cover the Wal of Mart!

Rising rage and twisted mask, weakened the soul and the heart.

All of this the plant did see, upon its abandoned place;

So solely it, did see the deed, when done, completed in this space.

@tj_PE cried, don't hurt me, please! please, don't hurt me, please!

I wish to leave this place again, to once again feel the breeze!

But nothing could stop the thud of fist, encased in steel and pain.

And thus, the body fell, limply stiff, their body split in twain.

Sigh!  The plant echo'd now, for sigh was all it could do!

Dear @tj_PE, stricken there on the ground, to them they bid _eheu_!

They stretched their leaves to the killer, there!, wishing to help in some way,

But plants do not move, except to sway, so the travelers ignored their display.

---

@tj_PEwas removed by the Wal-Mart mafia last night.

The remaining players are:

@ChebyshevII PE, @vhab49_PE, @jean15paul_PE, @LyceeFruit PE, @MadamPirate PE, @SaltySteve, and @Roarbark


----------



## DLD PE

@JayKay PE wow, you are good!


----------



## DLD PE




----------



## JayKay PE

MEtoEE said:


> @JayKay PE wow, you are good!


HA.  Highly doubtful.  But I wanted to try a poem for dear friend @tj_PE, who tries to tell me my ears are not my only redeeming feature.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> That was great. I got halfway through before I realized it was the perspective of a wolf with all people. So then I read it again and it was greater.


I'm glad to hear I was not the only one.  Haha!  At first I was like, WTH has @JayKay PE been drinking...and I want some.  Then I realized was just animal thinking.  Excellent write-up!


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

JayKay PE said:


> HA.  Highly doubtful.  But I wanted to try a poem for dear friend @tj_PE, who tries to tell me my ears are not my only redeeming feature.


I'm pretty sure I remember a picture somewhere. You have a lot of lovely features.


----------



## JayKay PE

vhab49_PE said:


> I'm glad to hear I was not the only one.  Haha!  At first I was like, WTH has @JayKay PE been drinking...and I want some.  Then I realized was just animal thinking.  Excellent write-up!


Tonight will be a shit-show in meetups.  I only have pineapple cider and cherry moscato.  And I so badly want to celebrate getting through this week of modding.

I am so tired.


----------



## User1

JayKay PE said:


> Tonight will be a shit-show in meetups.  I only have pineapple cider and cherry moscato.  And I so badly want to celebrate getting through this week of modding.
> 
> I am so tired.


PINEAPPLE CIDER PLSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS

and u mean hangouts but i still ♥ u


----------



## JayKay PE

tj_PE said:


> PINEAPPLE CIDER PLSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS
> 
> and u mean hangouts but i still ♥ u


whatev.  the place where I put my phone on silent, check every once in a while, and am amazed by the amount of spamming of EB we do outside of EB.

AND PINEAPPLE CIDER IS WHY I LOVE YOU.  YOU INTRODUCED ME TO IT AND NOW I LOVE IT.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

JayKay PE said:


> Tonight will be a shit-show in meetups.  I only have pineapple cider and cherry moscato.  And I so badly want to celebrate getting through this week of modding.
> 
> I am so tired.


WHY IS STAYING HOME SO FECKING EXHAUSTING?

I mean really, I sleep later, have way less time getting ready, get my work done, and do nothing.

Maybe I need to just get off my ass.  (Not having sub 40 degree temps and snow would certainly help with that.)


----------



## DLD PE

JayKay PE said:


> whatev.  the place where I put my phone on silent, check every once in a while, and am amazed by the amount of spamming of EB we do outside of EB.
> 
> AND PINEAPPLE CIDER IS WHY I LOVE YOU.  YOU INTRODUCED ME TO IT AND NOW I LOVE IT.


What is this pineapple cider you speak of?   Sounds good!


----------



## User1

MEtoEE said:


> What is this pineapple cider you speak of?   Sounds good!


you must try it. i am trying very hard to find somewhere that will deliver it to me


----------



## JayKay PE

vhab49_PE said:


> WHY IS STAYING HOME SO FECKING EXHAUSTING?
> 
> I mean really, I sleep later, have way less time getting ready, get my work done, and do nothing.
> 
> Maybe I need to just get off my ass.  (Not having sub 40 degree temps and snow would certainly help with that.)


Lol, I'm not staying home and I'm exhausted, but I think we're made for moving more than staying at home allowed.

I was walking after work for around an hour, just to stretch my legs/listen to my podcast, but crappy weather does make it hard to move.  And I hate working out at home since I'm on the top level right above my landlords.  T_T


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

tj_PE said:


> you must try it. i am trying very hard to find somewhere that will deliver it to me


Hmm, what can Cheby drink at the call tonight...

Most fermented thing I have is my sourdough starter. Maybe...?


----------



## SaltySteve PE

@JayKay PE I'd like to vote for @vhab49_PE


----------



## JayKay PE

Vote update:

x1 @vhab49_PE (salty)


----------



## RBHeadge PE

can someone PM me the link to tonight's call. I'll be a little late


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

RBHeadge PE said:


> can someone PM me the link to tonight's call. I'll be a little late


Done! (You can join in now, if you wish)


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Alright, who is the last mafia member?! You killed my friend @tj_PE!!


----------



## JayKay PE

Vote update (still):

x1 @vhab49_PE (salty)


----------



## MadamPirate PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Hmm, what can Cheby drink at the call tonight...
> 
> Most fermented thing I have is my sourdough starter. Maybe...?


I'ma have a single glass of wine because my incison is almost healed. Yay!


----------



## Roarbark

JayKay PE said:


> HA.  Highly doubtful.  But I wanted to try a poem for dear friend @tj_PE, who tries to tell me my ears are not my only redeeming feature.


Such iambic, very culture. Nicely done!    

Your ears an poems, be it heard, do please the eye and ear.
In Walmart, !Mafya!Bad **BORK BORK*. *They are not welcome here.


----------



## JayKay PE

Vote update (still):

x1 @vhab49_PE (salty)


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

@JayKay PE ,it's too quiet. I guess I'll vote for @vhab49_PE also


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

I'M A TOWNIE! I SWEAR!

Also, I take one lousy afternoon off to work and come back to 6 milllion messages!


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

@JayKay PE i vote for @MadamPirate PE


----------



## JayKay PE

Vote update:

x2 @vhab49_PE (salty, jean)

x1 @MadamPirate PE (lycee)


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Nooooo don't dead me, I'm a townie!


----------



## SaltySteve PE

@JayKay PE switch my vote to @MadamPirate PE


----------



## User1




----------



## JayKay PE

Vote update:

x1 @vhab49_PE (jean)

x2 @MadamPirate PE (lycee, salty)


----------



## MadamPirate PE

@JayKay PE I vote for @vhab49_PE


----------



## JayKay PE

Vote update:

x2 @vhab49_PE (jean, madamp)

x2 @MadamPirate PE (lycee, salty)


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Seriously guys, don't dead me. Wheres the cop, they can investigate me! I'm a townie!


----------



## JayKay PE

Drinkity drink drink drink


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

MadamPirate PE said:


> Seriously guys, don't dead me. Wheres the cop, they can investigate me! I'm a townie!


Imma townie too!


----------



## JayKay PE

Should I try to write tonight!!!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

@JayKay PE I vote for @vhab49_PE


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

@JayKay PE i votefor @MadamPirate PE


----------



## JayKay PE

What the fuck


----------



## JayKay PE

Vote update:

x3 @vhab49_PE (jean, madamp, chebys)

x3 @MadamPirate PE (lycee, salty, vhab)


----------



## JayKay PE

Don’t vote. Time!!!


----------



## Roarbark

Arms race.


----------



## DLD PE

Roarbark said:


> Arms race.


:fencing:


----------



## JayKay PE

I HAVE DETERMINED WHO IS DYING.  NOW I WILL WRITE


----------



## DLD PE

JayKay PE said:


> I HAVE DETERMINED WHO IS DYING.  NOW I WILL WRITE


:reading:


----------



## JayKay PE

Lol, jk, I'm drinking and being distracted by pokemon talk.


----------



## JayKay PE

Posting this in case I probably forget to post story tonight; becuase I'm licking and living:

@MadamPirate PE was lynched by the others because they had a three-syllable name; they were the doctor.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

I TOLD YOU ALL NOT TO DEAD ME


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Omg... Sorry @MadamPirate PE. I shoulda took that one for the team.


----------



## Roarbark

JayKay PE said:


> Lol, jk, I'm drinking and being distracted by pokemon talk.
> 
> 
> 
> JayKay PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Posting this in case I probably forget to post story tonight; becuase I'm licking and living:
> 
> @MadamPirate PE was lynched by the others because they had a three-syllable name; they were the doctor.
Click to expand...


----------



## User1

Roarbark said:


>


Where u at


----------



## Roarbark

tj_PE said:


> Where u at


Doing that work thing. Coordinating inspection for Monday AM.


----------



## SaltySteve PE

Dang it.


----------



## JayKay PE

Okay.  Did not write this weekend, but I am going to write this morning (as I seem to have no meetings).  Hope to have updated by 10am EST


----------



## JayKay PE

When @jean15paul_PE began to cough, nobody thought anything of it.  They were traveling through the gardening supplies section and were getting ready to abandon the shopping cart that was filled with plants, preparing to stick with only the essentials: copious amounts of toilet paper and uncooked chicken breasts.  So when @jean coughed, they just assumed it was dust being stirred up from other people in the store frantically grabbing potting soil.

The cough continued as they moved deeper and deeper into the store, looking for the last of the items on the pre-pandemic list, absentmindedly muffling the hollow sound with recently acquired surgical masks and random bedding section items.  The cough was fairly innocuous.  It didn’t sound like the much dreaded bud-cough that people who knew others with budvid-19 through six degrees of separation had described multiple times, but it was edging more towards a cousins’ acquaintance than a passing stranger.

As they passed the sporting goods aisle, where @SaltySteve was eyeing the baseball bats, the cough began to sound more frothy…almost like a beer.

“Are you okay?” Asked @MadamPirate PE, stepping closer to @jean15paul_PE hen the others walked a little further down the aisle, “That cough doesn’t sound…great.”  They finished lamely when the other turned to them, eyes bloodshot and watery and hands curled into the semblance of claws.  

“Are you…running a fever?”  They nervously asked when @jean15paul_PE took a single stumbling step, searching over their shoulder for backup and finding none.  Backed-up against the shake-bottles and barbells, and unconsciously tensing at the stumbling figure that kept approaching closer, @MadamPirate PE began to slip into full-blown screening mode.

“Do you have diarrhea?  Persistent cough, have you been in contact with someone-“ A strong swallow against the lob of saliva lodged in their trachea, “Someone with budvid?” They whispered, eyes closing and flinching when @jean15paul_PE took a ragged cough right into their face.  

A moment later, with the globules of spittle still sliding down their cheek and absorbing into the paper mask, they heard the crack of an object hitting something and the looming presence of @jean15paul_PE disappeared abruptly.  Opening their eyes, they began to smile when they saw everyone else had come to their rescue.  When no one returned the smile, they realized what was going to happen.  The medical community was usually the first sacrifice before things got really worse.

“It’s for the best.”  @LyceeFruit PE said softly, raising up the crowbar that had probably been obtained from the nearby car repair aisle.  The metal gleamed with a mixture of ‘brand-new paint’ and unidentifiable human fluids.  None of the others argued against what was going to happen.

@MadamPirate PE nodded.  

It was easier that way.

---

@MadamPirate PE was lynched by the others and was the doctor.

@jean15paul_PE was infected by the Wal-Mart mafia.

The remaining players are:

@ChebyshevII PE, @vhab49_PE, @LyceeFruit PE, @SaltySteveand @Roarbark


----------



## User1

suspish


----------



## JayKay PE

*squinty eyes*


----------



## RBHeadge PE




----------



## LyceeFruit PE

@ChebyshevII PE you maf?


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

@Roarbark you maf?


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

TRIPLE


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

LyceeFruit PE said:


> @ChebyshevII PE you maf?


Negative.


----------



## DLD PE




----------



## DLD PE

@LyceeFruit PE you maf?


----------



## DLD PE

Triple


----------



## DLD PE

RBHeadge PE said:


>


Guaranteed?


----------



## SaltySteve PE

MEtoEE said:


> Guaranteed?


Yeah. 



LyceeFruit PE said:


> @ChebyshevII PE you maf?






LyceeFruit PE said:


> @Roarbark you maf?


It's one of these ^^ two. I'm investigating one as we speak. Depending on how that turns out one  or the other dies.


----------



## JayKay PE

Cartwheels for death!


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

SaltySteve said:


> Yeah.
> 
> It's one of these ^^ two. I'm investigating one as we speak. Depending on how that turns out one  or the other dies.


----------



## DLD PE

jean15paul_PE said:


>


:banhim:


----------



## JayKay PE

Note, modification to rules for this round.

The investigation response to the cop was moved up earlier today, vs. the usual 5PM EST to 8:30PM EST, as per request by the remaining mafia.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

MEtoEE said:


> @LyceeFruit PE you maf?


Arent you ded?


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

SaltySteve said:


> Yeah.
> 
> It's one of these ^^ two. I'm investigating one as we speak. Depending on how that turns out one  or the other dies.


Uh wut


----------



## DLD PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> Arent you ded?


Yes.  Just want to see if you talk to ghosts.


----------



## SaltySteve PE

@Roarbark is clean.

@JayKay PE I'd like to vote for @ChebyshevII PE


----------



## SaltySteve PE

jean15paul_PE said:


>


It's going to be a serious plot twist if neither of them turn out to be mafia.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

SaltySteve said:


> @Roarbark is clean.
> 
> @JayKay PE I'd like to vote for @ChebyshevII PE


C'mon, dude.

@JayKay PE I vote for @SaltySteve


----------



## JayKay PE

Vote update:

x1 @ChebyshevII PE (salty)

x1 @SaltySteve (chebs)


----------



## MadamPirate PE




----------



## SaltySteve PE

JayKay PE said:


> The remaining players are:
> 
> @ChebyshevII PE, @vhab49_PE, @LyceeFruit PE, @SaltySteveand @Roarbark


@ChebyshevII PE it's game over. I've investigated everyone on that list except you.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

SaltySteve said:


> @ChebyshevII PE it's game over. I've investigated everyone on that list except you.
> 
> View attachment 17302


Ahh, but what proof do you have that you are actually the cop?

Mafia naturally have access to the same information that the cop does (for the most part). So you could easily be Maf posing as the cop.

I suspect the real cop is long dead.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

*stovetop popcorn intensifies*


----------



## DLD PE

SaltySteve said:


> @ChebyshevII PE it's game over. I've investigated everyone on that list except you.
> 
> View attachment 17302


:BS:


----------



## DLD PE

Maybe the mod gave the cop unlimited investigations this round.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

MadamPirate PE said:


>


----------



## SaltySteve PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Ahh, but what proof do you have that you are actually the cop?
> 
> Mafia naturally have access to the same information that the cop does (for the most part). So you could easily be Maf posing as the cop.
> 
> I suspect the real cop is long dead.


I investigated @MadamPirate PE. I told the group she showed up as "not townie"  before we lynched her. That verifies me as the cop or one lucky guesser since it came out publicly she was the doctor.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

SaltySteve said:


> I investigated @MadamPirate PE. I told the group she showed up as "not townie"  before we lynched her. That verifies me as the cop or one lucky guesser since it came out publicly she was the doctor.


And lucky you were, indeed.


----------



## MadamPirate PE




----------



## DLD PE

SaltySteve said:


> @ChebyshevII PE it's game over. I've investigated everyone on that list except you.
> 
> View attachment 17302


Wait did you investigate yourself too?


----------



## RBHeadge PE




----------



## SaltySteve PE

MEtoEE said:


> Maybe the mod gave the cop unlimited investigations this round.
> 
> View attachment 17303


The cop gets 6 investigations. I investigated you on day 1 and couldn't tell if you were the doctor or mafia. Also called that in the townie chat before lynching you. I still have 1 investigation left but I shouldn't need it.

I investigated Bly on day 2 and started the townie chat. Then he got killed off but jean cast the swing vote to kill off chart(M) so I knew he was clean without wasting an investigation. From there we just made a list and started from the bottom and worked up to the least suspicious.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Don't mind me. I'm just here in between telecons


----------



## MadamPirate PE

MEtoEE said:


> Maybe the mod gave the cop unlimited investigations this round.
> 
> View attachment 17303


Why did I get an asterisk next to my name? IT'S NOT IN THE LEGEND


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

SaltySteve said:


> From there we just made a list and started from the bottom and worked up to the least suspicious.


Aww, I'm so glad you consider me least suspicious.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

SaltySteve said:


> The cop gets 6 investigations. I investigated you on day 1 and couldn't tell if you were the doctor or mafia. Also called that in the townie chat before lynching you. I still have 1 investigation left but I shouldn't need it.
> 
> I investigated Bly on day 2 and started the townie chat. Then he got killed off but jean cast the swing vote to kill off chart(M) so I knew he was clean without wasting an investigation. From there we just made a list and started from the bottom and worked up to the least suspicious.


The number of investigations the cop gets varies round to round. It's based on the number of players &amp; mod discretion. 

RB had 6 the last round and the cop in the Maine round had 4 IIRC.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

@JayKay PE i vote for @ChebyshevII PE


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

LyceeFruit PE said:


> @JayKay PE i vote for @ChebyshevII PE


Et Tu, @Lycee?


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Et Tu, @Lycee?


si


----------



## RBHeadge PE

If @SaltySteve isn't the cop then I applaud him for engaging in a masterwork con-job! I mean it's one that results in him being the last mafia to die, but it's still a great job none-the-less.


----------



## SaltySteve PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Aww, I'm so glad you consider me least suspicious.


@MadamPirate PE and @vhab49_PE were "most" suspicious. I investigated vhab and we lynched MP.  You and @Roarbark were "suspicious". @tj_PE was "probably not mafia". @jean was basically on the same level as investigated people but I didn't pull them into the townie chat until after he died.


----------



## SaltySteve PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> If @SaltySteve isn't the cop then I applaud him for engaging in a masterwork con-job! I mean it's one that results in him being the last mafia to die, but it's still a great job none-the-less.


I gamed that out as well. I would still face off against two townies with no excuse tomorrow and most likely be lynched.


----------



## User1

i think i'm prob gonna take a few rounds off after this btw. i'm drowning in work still and just overall meh.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

@JayKay PE my vote is for @ChebyshevII PE.


----------



## DLD PE

MadamPirate PE said:


> Why did I get an asterisk next to my name? IT'S NOT IN THE LEGEND


Sorry, I thought it showed up earlier.


----------



## JayKay PE

JK right now:


----------



## JayKay PE

Vote update:

x3 @ChebyshevII PE (salty, lycee, vhhhab)

x1 @SaltySteve (chebs)


----------



## JayKay PE

TRRRRIPLE POST


----------



## SaltySteve PE

@ChebyshevII PE


----------



## DLD PE

SaltySteve said:


> @ChebyshevII PE
> 
> View attachment 17306
> 
> 
> View attachment 17307


Long live the Mafioso!  We won't forget this!  Our name will live on!  :redface:

But...in all seriousness.  Good game!  Well played sir!   :thumbs:  (ya summabitch)


----------



## SaltySteve PE

DuranDuran said:


> Sorry, I thought it showed up earlier.
> 
> View attachment 17305


You forgot to give MP the "D"... in the eliminated row for being the doctor. 

Also,did I miss the vote to change your name to "DuranDuran"?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

All right, all right. I yield. Ya'll got me.




I do want to state for the record, however, that we saw right through the @blybrook PE ruse. We just got unlucky in finding the correct person.

Well played, all.


----------



## DLD PE

SaltySteve said:


> You forgot to give MP the "D"... in the eliminated row for being the doctor.
> 
> Also,did I miss the vote to change your name to "DuranDuran"?


You must have, but it was an overwhelming response, except for "Durian", which was not an option


----------



## JayKay PE

DuranDuran said:


> You must have, but it was an overwhelming response, except for "Durian", which was not an option


:&lt;

me2duran!4lyfe


----------



## JayKay PE

Wait, does that mean that everyone wants me to just kill chebys and a write a story early?


----------



## JayKay PE

(and when I say early, I mean maybe post before 10pm)?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

JayKay PE said:


> Wait, does that mean that everyone wants me to just kill chebys and a write a story early?


I don't see the point of living any longer.


----------



## SaltySteve PE

Aye!


----------



## DLD PE

JayKay PE said:


> :&lt;
> 
> me2duran!4lyfe


Then it would sound like I'm talking to myself in third person.  I would feel creepy.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

@JayKay PE, I vote for @ChebyshevII PE just to make it official


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

I kinda wish I was maf and was playing yall this whole time... ala "The Usual Suspects". That sounds like so much fun.

.... this is why no one trusts me. LOL


----------



## DLD PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> I kinda wish I was maf and was playing yall this whole time... ala "The Usual Suspects". That sounds like so much fun.
> 
> .... this is why no one trusts me. LOL


It was obvious I was investigated on Day 3, and I said as much to my clan, but I really thought you were doing the dirty work for @tj_PE (cop or doctor) and maybe @LyceeFruit PE.  @SaltySteve wasn't even on my radar.  I assume it took risky for the cop to cast the first vote after an investigation.  The cop's identity was well masked.  Great job guys!


----------



## SaltySteve PE

DuranDuran said:


> It was obvious I was investigated on Day 3, and I said as much to my clan, but I really thought you were doing the dirty work for @tj_PE (cop or doctor) and maybe @LyceeFruit PE.  @SaltySteve wasn't even on my radar.  I assume it took risky for the cop to cast the first vote after an investigation.  The cop's identity was well masked.  Great job guys!


I investigated you on day 1. On day 3, the plan was that I would vote for you and hopefully you would reach out to me as the doctor to try to get me to change my vote. It wasn't a great plan but we lucked out that you were mafia. I honestly have no clue how to safely figure out if someone is the doctor or not once you fins out they're "not Townie".


----------



## Roarbark

LyceeFruit PE said:


> @Roarbark you maf?


Yes. 

@JayKay PE I vote for dark chocolate as the tastiest chocolate.


----------



## JayKay PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> @JayKay PE, I vote for @ChebyshevII PE just to make it official


Invalid vote.  You are a ghost.

Vote update:

x3 @ChebyshevII PE (salty, lycee, vhhhab)

x1 @SaltySteve (chebs)

x1 @dark chocolate as the tastiest chocolate (roar)


----------



## DLD PE

@JayKay PE I vote postal carriers who leave packages in the snow.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> I don't see the point of living any longer.


in game, of course


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

RBHeadge PE said:


> in game, of course


Yes. Not suicidal IRL.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> @JayKay PE, I vote for @ChebyshevII PE just to make it official






JayKay PE said:


> Invalid vote.  You are a ghost.
> 
> Vote update:
> 
> x3 @ChebyshevII PE (salty, lycee, vhhhab)
> 
> x1 @SaltySteve (chebs)
> 
> x1 @dark chocolate as the tastiest chocolate (roar)


Oh, yeah, I forgot that I"m dead...

                                  

^me running away


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

jean15paul_PE said:


> Oh, yeah, I forgot that I"m dead...
> 
> 
> 
> ^me running away


This made me laugh wayyyyyyy harder than it should have.


----------



## JayKay PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> This made me laugh wayyyyyyy harder than it should have.


Your 103 children are getting to you.  Your humor is lowering every day.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

JayKay PE said:


> Your 103 children are getting to you.  Your humor is standards are lowering every day.


FTFY


----------



## SaltySteve PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> I still want to mod one day.


I heard JP was next round mod.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

SaltySteve said:


> I heard JP was next round mod.


hahaha. I'm willing, but I can't promise writing


----------



## DLD PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> hahaha. I'm willing, but I can't promise writing


You can always write about all of us rushing to get to a corporate meeting and in the end only a few of us make it.  A rival corporation is trying to stop us from getting there.


----------



## Roarbark

DuranDuran said:


> @JayKay PE I vote postal carriers who leave packages in the snow.


What is "snow"?


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Roarbark said:


> What is "snow"?


The white thing that melts when you try to snort it


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

LyceeFruit PE said:


> The white thing that melts when you try to snort it


I know it's 4/20, but...


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> I know it's 4/20, but...


JUST LIVIN MAH BEST LIFE


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

So apparently I'm modding the next round. (Can't promise any fancy writing)

Who's in?

 @ChebyshevII PE, @tj_PE, @RBHeadge PE, @MEtoEE, @vhab49_PE, @jean15paul_PE, @LyceeFruit PE, @MadamPirate PE, @squaretaper LIT AF PE,  @chart94, @SaltySteve, and @blybrook PE

@leggo PE, @txjennah PE, @ChaosMuppetPE, @Roarbark, @NikR_PE, @civilrobot, @Ranger1316, @Audi driver, P.E., @Chattaneer PE

(Please tag anyone I forgot)

Can someone send me the first-time mod tutorial?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

jean15paul_PE said:


> So apparently I'm modding the next round. (Can't promise any fancy writing)
> 
> Who's in?
> 
> @ChebyshevII PE, @tj_PE, @RBHeadge PE, @MEtoEE, @vhab49_PE, @jean15paul_PE, @LyceeFruit PE, @MadamPirate PE, @squaretaper LIT AF PE,  @chart94, @SaltySteve, and @blybrook PE
> 
> @leggo PE, @txjennah PE, @ChaosMuppetPE, @Roarbark, @NikR_PE, @civilrobot, @Ranger1316, @Audi driver, P.E., @Chattaneer PE


In!


----------



## chart94 PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> So apparently I'm modding the next round. (Can't promise any fancy writing)
> 
> Who's in?
> 
> @ChebyshevII PE, @tj_PE, @RBHeadge PE, @MEtoEE, @vhab49_PE, @jean15paul_PE, @LyceeFruit PE, @MadamPirate PE, @squaretaper LIT AF PE,  @chart94, @SaltySteve, and @blybrook PE
> 
> @leggo PE, @txjennah PE, @ChaosMuppetPE, @Roarbark, @NikR_PE, @civilrobot, @Ranger1316, @Audi driver, P.E., @Chattaneer PE
> 
> (Please tag anyone I forgot)
> 
> Can someone send me the first-time mod tutorial?


I’ll play!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Roarbark said:


> What is "snow"?


It's the white stuff atop Mauna Kea, Mauna Loa, and very occasionally Haleakalā.



jean15paul_PE said:


> So apparently I'm modding the next round. (Can't promise any fancy writing)
> 
> Who's in?
> 
> @ChebyshevII PE, @tj_PE, @RBHeadge PE, @MEtoEE, @vhab49_PE, @jean15paul_PE, @LyceeFruit PE, @MadamPirate PE, @squaretaper LIT AF PE,  @chart94, @SaltySteve, and @blybrook PE
> 
> @leggo PE, @txjennah PE, @ChaosMuppetPE, @Roarbark, @NikR_PE, @civilrobot, @Ranger1316, @Audi driver, P.E., @Chattaneer PE
> 
> (Please tag anyone I forgot)
> 
> Can someone send me the first-time mod tutorial?


in


----------



## DLD PE

I'm in


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

@jean15paul_PE the Square is in and LIT AF.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

RBHeadge PE said:


> It's the white stuff atop Mauna Kea, Mauna Loa, and very occasionally Haleakalā.





/s


----------



## blybrook PE

I’m in for another round


----------



## SaltySteve PE

Count me in @jean15paul_PE


----------



## User1

Out for this one @jean15paul_PE


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

I'm out.  I need to regroup myself a bit.


----------



## txjennah PE

I'll play!


----------



## Roarbark

RBHeadge PE said:


> It's the white stuff atop Mauna Kea, Mauna Loa, and very occasionally Haleakalā.
> 
> in


Alright, those words I recognize  . 

Really though, it sure is beautiful when it snows on our mountains. Triple contrast between the bright beautiful green, purple of the mountain, and the white cap is amazing.

Come visit scenic Hawaii (After the pandemic is done). *Sponsored by the Hawaii Tourism Authority*

@jean15paul_PE I'll play, Genie.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

I'll play


 @Platypus Engineer wanna join us?


----------



## JayKay PE

Lol, I crashed last night at around 8:30pm writing the last round of my mafia where chebs dies (but it seems like everyone knows that chebs is mafia/that was the end of the game).  I'm going to try and post my ending today.  @jean15paul_PE, am I allowed to join?  I wasn't @'d on the main post.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

JayKay PE said:


> Lol, I crashed last night at around 8:30pm writing the last round of my mafia where chebs dies (but it seems like everyone knows that chebs is mafia/that was the end of the game).  I'm going to try and post my ending today.  @jean15paul_PE, am I allowed to join?  I wasn't @'d on the main post.


Sorry @JayKay PE, I was trying to find the list of people to tag and I went back to the beginning of this past round and copied the lists you posted. (Which is why I tagged myself) But obviously you were smart enough to not tag yourself and I forgot to add you. Of course you're welcome to join. (I'll assume you're in  )


----------



## DLD PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> So apparently I'm modding the next round. (Can't promise any fancy writing)
> 
> Who's in?
> 
> @ChebyshevII PE, @tj_PE, @RBHeadge PE, @MEtoEE, @vhab49_PE, @jean15paul_PE, @LyceeFruit PE, @MadamPirate PE, @squaretaper LIT AF PE,  @chart94, @SaltySteve, and @blybrook PE
> 
> @leggo PE, @txjennah PE, @ChaosMuppetPE, @Roarbark, @NikR_PE, @civilrobot, @Ranger1316, @Audi driver, P.E., @Chattaneer PE
> 
> (Please tag anyone I forgot)
> 
> Can someone send me the first-time mod tutorial?


Who's MEtoEE?


----------



## DLD PE

tj_PE said:


> Out for this one @jean15paul_PE


Wut, wait who gonna ask me if I'm mafia?


----------



## DLD PE

Triple.


----------



## txjennah PE

DuranDuran said:


> Wut, wait who gonna ask me if I'm mafia?


::Looks at your username::

::Hungry Like the Wolf immediately pops into my brain::


----------



## DLD PE

SaltySteve said:


> I investigated you on day 1. On day 3, the plan was that I would vote for you and hopefully you would reach out to me as the doctor to try to get me to change my vote. It wasn't a great plan but we lucked out that you were mafia. I honestly have no clue how to safely figure out if someone is the doctor or not once you fins out they're "not Townie".


You decided to investigate me first?  I feel so honored.


----------



## DLD PE

txjennah PE said:


> ::Looks at your username::
> 
> ::Hungry Like the Wolf immediately pops into my brain::


Former boss wanted to call me "Lost in a Cloud" because when I first started I was lost trying to learn the new estimating software.  He thought "lost in a crowd" lyrics from that song were actually "lost in a cloud" lol.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> So apparently I'm modding the next round. (Can't promise any fancy writing)
> 
> Who's in?
> 
> @ChebyshevII PE, @tj_PE, @RBHeadge PE, @MEtoEE, @vhab49_PE, @jean15paul_PE, @LyceeFruit PE, @MadamPirate PE, @squaretaper LIT AF PE,  @chart94, @SaltySteve, and @blybrook PE
> 
> @leggo PE, @txjennah PE, @ChaosMuppetPE, @Roarbark, @NikR_PE, @civilrobot, @Ranger1316, @Audi driver, P.E., @Chattaneer PE
> 
> (Please tag anyone I forgot)
> 
> Can someone send me the first-time mod tutorial?


in!


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

DuranDuran said:


> Who's MEtoEE?






DuranDuran said:


> Wut, wait who gonna ask me if I'm mafia?


I assume this means you're in


----------



## JayKay PE

DuranDuran said:


> Wut, wait who gonna ask me if I'm mafia?


@DuranDuran, are you mafia?


----------



## User1

DuranDuran said:


> Wut, wait who gonna ask me if I'm mafia?


:dunno:


----------



## JayKay PE

Also, I lied about writing, since I am bogged down with projects/work, so here is outline of how cheby "died" (aka: closure from the budvid-19):

Group continues on.  Tensions rise as the pandemics results are seen more often throughout the store: people are either running towards the exits, children crying shielded against their parents chest (which does absolutely nothing for an airborne virus), or they are zombie-shuffling through aisles, sending dead stares at the group when they hustle by.

Everyone starts voicing their concerns about continuing deeper into Wal-Mart.  @LyceeFruit PE makes a comment about eating organic dog food.  @vhab49_PE mentions fishing for dubious fish in their crick.  "Bork, bork, bork" goes @Roarbark.  Surprisingly, @SaltySteve is the one to suggest they continue on and they are quickly backed by @ChebyshevII PE, who reminds everyone that they have too many children and not many food supplies in their pantry.  So they go deeper into the Wal-Mart.

Eventually, @SaltySteve drops that they're special agent who has been on the tail of this 'budvid-19/weiser virus' spreading across the land.  Supposedly, it only occurs in Wal-Marts on the second Tuesday of every month.  After the initial impact, where people are community infected and develop a hacking, frothy cough, the only cure seems to be copious amounts of Budweiser and social distancing (which go hand-in-hand, imho).  They nonchalantly drop additional knowledge about the HVAC-systems being tampered with and that the only way to reach the roofs of Wal-Mart would be with an extremely rare lift, which they have the check-out records for, or by building a human chain...approximately 103 children tall.

@ChebyshevII PE begins to sweat as the information is brought forth but at the final declaration, they fall to the ground and begin spewing that they're a local Budweiser distributor and that ever since people finally realized Budweiser was a crappy beer they had been having financial trouble.  When they brought this up to corporate, they were told of a plan that was totally not illegal that would help increase Budweiser sales.  @ChebyshevII PE foolishly began tampering with the HVAC systems of the nearby Wal-Marts to inject the aerosoled Busweiser virus, previously developed in the deep state of Missouri.  When sales did increase, they only increased their footprint of depair.

@ChebyshevII PE surrenders calmly after @Roarbark confirms they'll take care of their children in their stead (ladychebs lives a long a fruitful life with their new husband and the children all grow up to be woodsman [even the girls] and are bilingual in 'bork').

The end of lazy JK mod round: *TOWNIES WIN*


----------



## SaltySteve PE




----------



## SaltySteve PE




----------



## DLD PE

JayKay PE said:


> @DuranDuran, are you mafia?


Yes I am.  But I'm dead, officially until next game starts.  Then my role may or may not change.


----------



## DLD PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> I assume this means you're in


In!


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

JayKay PE said:


> Also, I lied about writing, since I am bogged down with projects/work, so here is outline of how cheby "died" (aka: closure from the budvid-19):
> 
> Group continues on.  Tensions rise as the pandemics results are seen more often throughout the store: people are either running towards the exits, children crying shielded against their parents chest (which does absolutely nothing for an airborne virus), or they are zombie-shuffling through aisles, sending dead stares at the group when they hustle by.
> 
> Everyone starts voicing their concerns about continuing deeper into Wal-Mart.  @LyceeFruit PE makes a comment about eating organic dog food.  @vhab49_PE mentions fishing for dubious fish in their crick.  "Bork, bork, bork" goes @Roarbark.  Surprisingly, @SaltySteve is the one to suggest they continue on and they are quickly backed by @ChebyshevII PE, who reminds everyone that they have too many children and not many food supplies in their pantry.  So they go deeper into the Wal-Mart.
> 
> Eventually, @SaltySteve drops that they're special agent who has been on the tail of this 'budvid-19/weiser virus' spreading across the land.  Supposedly, it only occurs in Wal-Marts on the second Tuesday of every month.  After the initial impact, where people are community infected and develop a hacking, frothy cough, the only cure seems to be copious amounts of Budweiser and social distancing (which go hand-in-hand, imho).  They nonchalantly drop additional knowledge about the HVAC-systems being tampered with and that the only way to reach the roofs of Wal-Mart would be with an extremely rare lift, which they have the check-out records for, or by building a human chain...approximately 103 children tall.
> 
> @ChebyshevII PE begins to sweat as the information is brought forth but at the final declaration, they fall to the ground and begin spewing that they're a local Budweiser distributor and that ever since people finally realized Budweiser was a crappy beer they had been having financial trouble.  When they brought this up to corporate, they were told of a plan that was totally not illegal that would help increase Budweiser sales.  @ChebyshevII PE foolishly began tampering with the HVAC systems of the nearby Wal-Marts to inject the aerosoled Busweiser virus, previously developed in the deep state of Missouri.  When sales did increase, they only increased their footprint of depair.
> 
> @ChebyshevII PE surrenders calmly after @Roarbark confirms they'll take care of their children in their stead (ladychebs lives a long a fruitful life with their new husband and the children all grow up to be woodsman [even the girls] and are bilingual in 'bork').
> 
> The end of lazy JK mod round: *TOWNIES WIN*


So @ChebyshevII PE surrenders, gets killed by the townies, and @Roarbark borks LadyChebs for years?!??

That's dark @JayKay PE!!!

hahahahahahahahaha


----------



## JayKay PE

DuranDuran said:


> Yes I am.  But I'm dead, officially until next game starts.  Then my role may or may not change.


*the squintiest of eyes*


----------



## JayKay PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> So @ChebyshevII PE surrenders, gets killed by the townies, and @Roarbark borks LadyChebs for years?!??
> 
> That's dark @JayKay PE!!!
> 
> hahahahahahahahaha


Hahahaha, I didn't go that dark!  Chebs was still alive after surrendering, I assume Salty took him to safety away from Budweiser and their lawyers.  As for Roar borking chebs wife...

I mean, to each their own, I cast no shade.


----------



## JayKay PE

TRRRRRIPLE POST


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

jean15paul_PE said:


> So apparently I'm modding the next round. (Can't promise any fancy writing)
> 
> Who's in?
> 
> @ChebyshevII PE, @tj_PE, @RBHeadge PE, @MEtoEE, @vhab49_PE, @jean15paul_PE, @LyceeFruit PE, @MadamPirate PE, @squaretaper LIT AF PE,  @chart94, @SaltySteve, and @blybrook PE
> 
> @leggo PE, @txjennah PE, @ChaosMuppetPE, @Roarbark, @NikR_PE, @civilrobot, @Ranger1316, @Audi driver, P.E., @Chattaneer PE
> 
> (Please tag anyone I forgot)
> 
> Can someone send me the first-time mod tutorial?


----------



## JayKay PE

@jean15paul_PE, @Audi driver, P.E. is just being a slightly-overpriced car.  This is obviously their way of saying they're super excited to be part of your first modding attempt!


----------



## JayKay PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> So apparently I'm modding the next round. (Can't promise any fancy writing)
> 
> Can someone send me the first-time mod tutorial?


Don't worry about fancy writing!  Also, sent some direction your way, just in case EB doesn't notify you (ala @MadamPirate PE last round).


----------



## JayKay PE

TRRRRRRIPLE POST


----------



## MadamPirate PE

JayKay PE said:


> Don't worry about fancy writing!  Also, sent some direction your way, just in case EB doesn't notify you (ala @MadamPirate PE last round).


That was super bizarre.


----------



## SaltySteve PE

@jean15paul_PE I vote for @mafia


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

JayKay PE said:


> @jean15paul_PE, @Audi driver, P.E. is just being a slightly-overpriced car.  This is obviously their way of saying they're super excited to be part of your first modding attempt!


Don't act like you like this game.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Audi driver said:


> Don't act like you like this game.


Don't act like you don't.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

We have 13 players so far.
I'll collect name for the rest of today and send out roles tonight.

Voting starts tomorrow.


----------



## JayKay PE

Audi driver said:


> Don't act like you like this game.


DON'T YOU KNOW.  I LOVE THIS GAME SO MUCH.  ESPECIALLY WHEN I GET TO PLAY.  I CAN'T WAIT TO PLAY.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> So apparently I'm modding the next round. (Can't promise any fancy writing)
> 
> Who's in?
> 
> @ChebyshevII PE, @JayKay PE @tj_PE, @RBHeadge PE, @MEtoEE, @vhab49_PE, @jean15paul_PE, @LyceeFruit PE, @MadamPirate PE, @squaretaper LIT AF PE,  @chart94, @SaltySteve, and @blybrook PE
> 
> @leggo PE, @txjennah PE, @ChaosMuppetPE, @Roarbark, @NikR_PE, @civilrobot, @Ranger1316, @Audi driver, P.E., @Chattaneer PE
> 
> (Please tag anyone I forgot)
> 
> Can someone send me the first-time mod tutorial?


Last Call!!!
I don't think we're getting any more players (I'd be surprised). I'll send our roles within the next hour.

I accidently counted Duran twice. 12 players so far.
This is who I have playing @ChebyshevII PE @chart94 @RBHeadge PE @DuranDuran @squaretaper LIT AF PE @blybrook PE @SaltySteve @txjennah PE @Roarbark @LyceeFruit PE @JayKay PE @MadamPirate PE

Out: @tj_PE @vhab49_PE @Audi driver, P.E.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Confused reaction @Audi driver, P.E.

Does that mean you actually want to play?


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

jean15paul_PE said:


> Confused reaction @Audi driver, P.E.
> 
> Does that mean you actually want to play?


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

I only have to be sprayed twice to learn.

Can I have a treat now?


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Mafia Round &lt;I DON'T KNOW I'M NEW HERE&gt;

Alright guys here we go again...

There are townsfolk, and Mafia members. Townsfolk are going to try to eliminate the Mafia before the Mafia eliminates them. The game ends when either all of the Mafia is eliminated (town wins), or there are fewer townsfolk than Mafia members (Mafia wins).

The Mafia members are going to privately tell me who they would like to eliminate during the night. I will reveal to everyone what happened the next morning.

During the day, everybody (townsfolk and Mafia) will publicly vote for a person to eliminate; I will eliminate the person with the most votes at the end of the day and reveal what their role was.

In addition to regular townsfolk and members of the Mafia, there is also a Doctor and a Cop. The Doctor can choose someone to “save” during the night; if they choose the same person the Mafia chose, then that player will escape elimination by the Mafia that night. The Cop can “investigate” players during the night.

The Mafia members know who each other are, but no one knows anyone else’s role except me. I have sent more specific instructions to the members of the Mafia, the Doctor, and the Cop. If you did not receive a PM from me, then you are a regular townsfolk.

You may use this thread to vote and post about the game. Anyone (playing or not playing, eliminated or not) can use this thread to speculate, discuss, accuse, or otherwise participate in the game; just please make sure to follow regular EB forum guidelines.

To vote on a person to eliminate, mention me @jean15paul_PE and tell me specifically that 1) you are voting and 2) the username of the person you are voting to eliminate.

Example: @jean15paul_PE I vote for @Audi driver, P.E. because he refuses to play, but continues to troll!

Please submit your votes by *9:00 PM EST/8:00 PM Central/7:00 PM Mountain/6:00 PM Pacific Time/Whatever Roar and Bly-time*; I will count votes after that time as being for the next day.

Your vote only counts if you are playing and not yet eliminated. If there is a tie for most votes, I will pick one of the voted users at random and/or require the tied players to send me 10 rounds of 'rock, paper, scissors'. If there are no votes, I will pick a person at random (i.e. role will not matter) to eliminate; suffice it to say it’s in both groups’ best interest to vote for at least one person.

Finally, you are not allowed to reveal your role, privately or publicly, after you have been eliminated. You may not post screengrabs of private messages in this thread.

For reference, the 12 players in this round are:

@blybrook PE @chart94 @ChebyshevII PE @DuranDuran @JayKay PE @LyceeFruit PE @MadamPirate PE @RBHeadge PE @Roarbark @SaltySteve @squaretaper LIT AF PE @txjennah PE

I already sent out messages for specific roles. If you did not receive a message, then you are a regular townie.

If you have any questions, or you would like me to tell you which players are still standing, please let me know.

Good luck to everyone!  Let's have fun!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Yay, I'm a normal person again!!!

...wait. That doesn't sound right.


----------



## blybrook PE

And here we go again...


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

@jean15paul_PE I might have missed it, but when will the first lynch take place? Tomorrow?


----------



## DLD PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> Last Call!!!
> I don't think we're getting any more players (I'd be surprised). I'll send our roles within the next hour.
> 
> I accidently counted Duran twice. 12 players so far.
> This is who I have playing @ChebyshevII PE @chart94 @RBHeadge PE @DuranDuran @squaretaper LIT AF PE @blybrook PE @SaltySteve @txjennah PE @Roarbark @LyceeFruit PE @JayKay PE @MadamPirate PE
> 
> Out: @tj_PE @vhab49_PE @Audi driver, P.E.


So do I get two votes?  Lycee's already going to start the snowball vote against me, so I should at least get 2 votes to go down shooting with  :bananalama:


----------



## DLD PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Yay, I'm a normal person again!!!
> 
> ...wait. That doesn't sound right.


Same here....no PM, unless it was sent to MEtoEE.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> @jean15paul_PE I might have missed it, but when will the first lynch take place? Tomorrow?


Yeah tomorrow


----------



## User1

I HAVE NO PM

maybe if i just never play i'll never have to be mafia again LOL


----------



## RBHeadge PE

tj_PE said:


> I HAVE NO PM
> 
> maybe if i just never play i'll never have to be mafia again LOL


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Yaaaaaaas townie again!


----------



## Roarbark

jean15paul_PE said:


> I accidently counted Duran twice.


i.e. DuranDuran? 

Good luck everyone! (But especially people on my team.) 

@MadamPirate PE I enjoy that your interests have Knitting, Murder, and then a LINE BREAK before tacking on "podcasts". A little suspense to keep us entertained.


----------



## Roarbark

@tj_PE are you mafia?
@ChebyshevII PE are you mafia?
@DuranDuran who are you, and what have you done with MEtoEE?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Roarbark said:


> @tj_PE are you mafia?
> @ChebyshevII PE are you mafia?
> @DuranDuran who are you, and what have you done with MEtoEE?


No. Are you, stepdad to 103 children?

(I was gonna say something more rude, but we’re all friends here and I truly want to keep it that way)


----------



## User1

Roarbark said:


> @tj_PE are you mafia?
> @ChebyshevII PE are you mafia?
> @DuranDuran who are you, and what have you done with MEtoEE?


I am the most nottest mafia ever


----------



## Roarbark

ChebyshevII PE said:


> No. Are you, stepdad to 103 children?
> 
> (I was gonna say something more rude, but we’re all friends here and I truly want to keep it that way)


Apparently in JayKay's parallel universe, yes. Luckily in this world line/universe I have the ability of speech and am not literally an animal.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Roarbark said:


> Apparently in JayKay's parallel universe, yes. Luckily in this world line/universe I have the ability of speech and am not literally an animal.


Bork


----------



## JayKay PE

Roarbark said:


> Apparently in JayKay's parallel universe, yes. Luckily in this world line/universe I have the ability of speech and am not literally an animal.


Debatable.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

@jean15paul_PE i vote for @DuranDuran just because


----------



## DLD PE

I'm a townie.  But here you go.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Roarbark said:


> i.e. DuranDuran?
> 
> Good luck everyone! (But especially people on my team.)
> 
> @MadamPirate PE I enjoy that your interests have Knitting, Murder, and then a LINE BREAK before tacking on "podcasts". A little suspense to keep us entertained.


Which is why I can never change it. It wasn't planned, but it's worked out perfectly. Also, you're not the first person to point this out!


----------



## txjennah PE

Just a townie girl, living in a townie world


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

JayKay PE said:


> DON'T YOU KNOW.  I LOVE THIS GAME SO MUCH.  ESPECIALLY WHEN I GET TO PLAY.  I CAN'T WAIT TO PLAY.


My sarcasm meter is pegged.  Not that your post has anything to do with it. I broke it a long time ago.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Audi driver said:


> My *sarcasmeter* is pegged.


I'd like to petition Webster for an addition.


----------



## JayKay PE

txjennah PE said:


> Just a townie girl, living in a townie world


*squinty eyes*


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

ChebyshevII PE said:


> I'd like to petition Webster for an addition.


----------



## JayKay PE

Audi driver said:


> *pic snip*


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

I'm awake; I'm awake.
Mod mod mod
See I'm on my job

Current vote:

1x @DuranDuran ( @LyceeFruit PE)

(is this how it's done?)


----------



## RBHeadge PE

your game, your rules


----------



## MadamPirate PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> I'm awake; I'm awake.
> Mod mod mod
> See I'm on my job
> 
> Current vote:
> 
> 1x @DuranDuran ( @LyceeFruit PE)
> 
> (is this how it's done?)


I'm lazy and don't always tag the voter. The votee, yes.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

JayKay PE said:


>


----------



## RBHeadge PE

JayKay PE said:


> *squinty eyes*








*stolen from @Will.I.Am PE. y'know to avoid plagiarism issues


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

RBHeadge PE said:


> *stolen from @Will.I.Am PE. y'know to avoid plagiarism issues


I hope that dude's doin' ok.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> I'm awake; I'm awake.
> Mod mod mod
> See I'm on my job
> 
> Current vote:
> 
> 1x @DuranDuran ( @LyceeFruit PE)
> 
> (is this how it's done?)


Like @MadamPirate PE, i'm too lazy to tag the voter. im often too lazy to even type the whole username of the voter lol


----------



## DLD PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> @jean15paul_PE i vote for @DuranDuran just because


@jean15paul_PE I'd like to retaliatory  vote, but that would be stealing from MEtoEE methods and I don't want to plagarize.  However, by definition you can't plagarize from yourself, but be as it may, retaliatory voting just isn't my style.  Not anymore anyway.  Not without good reason.


----------



## JayKay PE

Audi driver said:


> *pic snip*


???????


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Audi driver said:


> View attachment 17329


----------



## blybrook PE

@jean15paul_PE, current randomly selected vote for @squaretaper LIT AF PE unless additional, reliable information comes to light.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Current vote:

1x @DuranDuran (LyceeFruit)
1x @squaretaper LIT AF PE (blybrook)


----------



## RBHeadge PE

DuranDuran said:


> @jean15paul_PE I'd like to retaliatory  vote, but that would be stealing from MEtoEE methods and I don't want to plagarize.  However, by definition you can't plagarize from yourself, but be as it may, retaliatory voting just isn't my style.  Not anymore anyway.  Not without good reason.


I'm not saying that this looks like an alliance _of some kind_ has been formed, but it looks like you and @jean15paul_PE have some sort of arrangement.


----------



## DLD PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> I'm not saying that this looks like an alliance _of some kind_ has been formed, but it looks like you and @jean15paul_PE have some sort of arrangement.


I don't know how I could have an arrangement with the mod.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

DuranDuran said:


> I don't know how I could have an arrangement with the mod.


Oops, I meant to tag @LyceeFruit PE


----------



## DLD PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Oops, I meant to tag @LyceeFruit PE


:facepalm:


----------



## JayKay PE

DuranDuran said:


> @jean15paul_PE I'd like to retaliatory  vote, but that would be stealing from MEtoEE methods and I don't want to plagarize.  However, by definition you can't plagarize from yourself, but be as it may, retaliatory voting just isn't my style.  Not anymore anyway.  Not without good reason.


Wait a minute.  I was only friends with me2.  I don't know who this "Duranx2" is.

@jean15paul_PE, I vote for @DuranDuran


----------



## DLD PE

JayKay PE said:


> Wait a minute.  I was only friends with me2.  I don't know who this "Duranx2" is.
> 
> @jean15paul_PE, I vote for @DuranDuran


:bawling:


----------



## RBHeadge PE

DuranDuran said:


> :facepalm:


yeah, i know. It's been pretty busy at work lately and I'm not paying that close attention yet.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Current vote:

2x @DuranDuran (LyceeFruit, JayKay)
1x @squaretaper LIT AF PE (blybrook)


----------



## JayKay PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> yeah, i know. It's been pretty busy at work lately and I'm not paying that close attention yet.


*squinty eyes*

This...seems like a lie that a maf!RBH would say to keep us off their tail...


----------



## Roarbark

jean15paul_PE said:


> I'm awake; I'm awake.
> Mod mod mod
> See I'm on my job
> 
> Current vote:
> 
> 1x @DuranDuran ( @LyceeFruit PE)
> 
> (is this how it's done?)


Early mods (myself included?) Didn't even write down WHO was casting the voting, and left tracking that up to the enterprising minds.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

JayKay PE said:


> *squinty eyes*
> 
> This...seems like a lie that a maf!RBH would say to keep us off their tail...


totally is. And galxybrain!maf!RBH is so cunning he would have started perpetually talking about the excessive workload in every thread, pm, and googlechat three weeks ago too!

/s


----------



## JayKay PE

Roarbark said:


> Early mods (myself included?) Didn't even write down WHO was casting the voting, and left tracking that up to the enterprising minds.


Wait...am I considered a later mod?  I think I started modding on Round 10 (back when we were keeping count), because @RBHeadge PE was getting tired of being the defacto mod of choice.  I always wrote who voted for who so the retaliatory voting could quickly volcano!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

It started sometime in November or December. And I can't remember if you started doing it as a mod or if it was me?
I knew I did it as a way of tracking all the vote changed and ensuring I had the vote count correct. I did it as an observer in the November timeframe to help analyze voting behavior.


----------



## txjennah PE

JayKay PE said:


> *squinty eyes*


*squinty eyes back*


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

txjennah PE said:


> *squinty eyes back*


*squinty eyes* *falls asleep*


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

@jean15paul_PE I vote for @blybrook PE because retaliation. And also Rona.


----------



## txjennah PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> *stolen from @Will.I.Am PE. y'know to avoid plagiarism issues


What happened to @Will.I.Am PE? Hope he comes back.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

txjennah PE said:


> What happened to @Will.I.Am PE? Hope he comes back.


No body knows. The last time he logged on was the night we killed him for being mafia. I would hope that that wasn't the catalyst for him leaving the boards.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Current vote:

2x @DuranDuran (LyceeFruit, JayKay)
1x @squaretaper LIT AF PE (blybrook)
1x @blybrook PE (squaretaper)


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

@jean15paul_PE I'm gonna vote for @txjennah PE for the time being.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Current vote:

2x @DuranDuran (LyceeFruit, JayKay)
1x @squaretaper LIT AF PE (blybrook)
1x @blybrook PE (squaretaper)
1x @txjennah PE (ChebyshevII)


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

I'm going to try this writing thing, but it will be nontraditional #teaser


----------



## RBHeadge PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> I'm going to try this writing thing, but it will be nontraditional #teaser


Narration entirely in gifs?

Iambic pentameter? Haiku?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

RBHeadge PE said:


> Narration entirely in gifs?
> 
> Iambic pentameter? Haiku?


I think he's referring to interpretive dance.


----------



## DLD PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> Current vote:
> 
> 2x @DuranDuran (LyceeFruit, JayKay)
> 1x @squaretaper LIT AF PE (blybrook)
> 1x @blybrook PE (squaretaper)
> 1x @txjennah PE (ChebyshevII)


I could vote on one of the below players in an attempt to save myself, but I'm not going to risk voting for a fellow townie for no good reason.

I normally do not cast revenge votes, and I know this won't help save me, but someone has terminated our friendship without good reason, and I've been accused of lying.  I won't take that lying down.

@jean15paul_PE I vote for @LyceeFruit PE.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

23 minutes


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Current vote:

2x @DuranDuran (LyceeFruit, JayKay)
1x @squaretaper LIT AF PE (blybrook)
1x @blybrook PE (squaretaper)
1x @txjennah PE (ChebyshevII)

1x @LyceeFruit PE (Duran)


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

DuranDuran said:


> I could vote on one of the below players in an attempt to save myself, but I'm not going to risk voting for a fellow townie for no good reason.
> 
> I normally do not cast revenge votes, and I know this won't help save me, but someone has terminated our friendship without good reason, and I've been accused of lying.  I won't take that lying down.
> 
> @jean15paul_PE I vote for @LyceeFruit PE.


I hope one leg of your new desk is slightly shorter than the rest so it wobbles


----------



## Roarbark

jean15paul_PE said:


> I'm going to try this writing thing, but it will be nontraditional #teaser


Morse code audio upload?

@jean15paul_PE I vote for @txjennah PE, therefore I am. Who's feelin lucky?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

@jean15paul_PE I will vote for @LyceeFruit PE


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Time


----------



## Roarbark

Baby needs a new pair of shoes


----------



## blybrook PE

Roarbark said:


> Baby needs a new pair of shoes


For which of the 100+ pups you’re raising?


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Current vote:

2x @DuranDuran (LyceeFruit, JayKay)
1x @squaretaper LIT AF PE (blybrook)
1x @blybrook PE (squaretaper)
2x @txjennah PE (ChebyshevII, Roarbark)

2x @LyceeFruit PE (Duran, RBHedge)

Time for RNG. But also eating dinner so gimme a little while


----------



## JayKay PE

Oh shit. I didn’t realize that it was a three way tie?!?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

JayKay PE said:


> Oh shit. I didn’t realize that it was a three way tie?!?


Neither did I, I thought I was tieing it up for


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Round 1 is quiet.

Abundant random guesses.

Unknown mafia.

Names change quietly

Like whispers in a calm breeze.

Who is this Duran?

Lycee and JayKay,

Mistrust of the unknown guy,

Why change your name now?

Last minute votes cast

Life and death pop randomly

This complicates things

Duran is safe. Wow!

I didn’t see that coming

The rewrite begins

The die has been cast.

Destiny is in fate’s hands.

What is the outcome?

Life spirits away

Lycee fades into nothing

First one swiftly killed

She was a townie.

The mob lynches their dear friend

Tears flow like rivers

Maf is overjoyed

Townies await the nightkill

Shadows in darkness...

( @LyceeFruit PE was lynched by the town. She was a regular townie )

The remaining players are: @blybrook PE @chart94 @ChebyshevII PE @DuranDuran @JayKay PE @MadamPirate PE @RBHeadge PE @Roarbark @SaltySteve @squaretaper LIT AF PE @txjennah PE


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Narration entirely in gifs?
> 
> Iambic pentameter? *Haiku?*


^spoilers


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

jean15paul_PE said:


> Round 1 is quiet.
> 
> Abundant random guesses.
> 
> Unknown mafia.
> 
> Names change quietly
> 
> Like whispers in a calm breeze.
> 
> Who is this Duran?
> 
> Lycee and JayKay,
> 
> Mistrust of the unknown guy,
> 
> Why change your name now?
> 
> Last minute votes cast
> 
> Life and death pop randomly
> 
> This complicates things
> 
> Duran is safe. Wow!
> 
> I didn’t see that coming
> 
> The rewrite begins
> 
> The die has been cast.
> 
> Destiny is in fate’s hands.
> 
> What is the outcome?
> 
> Life spirits away
> 
> Lycee fades into nothing
> 
> First one swiftly killed
> 
> She was a townie.
> 
> The mob lynches their dear friend
> 
> Tears flow like rivers
> 
> Maf is overjoyed
> 
> Townies await the nightkill
> 
> Shadows in darkness
> 
> ( @LyceeFruit PE was lynched by the town. She was a regular townie )
> 
> The remaining players are: @blybrook PE @chart94 @ChebyshevII PE @DuranDuran @JayKay PE @MadamPirate PE @RBHeadge PE @Roarbark @SaltySteve @squaretaper LIT AF PE @txjennah PE


Frick frickitty Frick frick


----------



## JayKay PE

Oh man, who doesn’t like haiku? But sad lycee died!!!!


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Welp at least it wasnt a woodchipper


----------



## JayKay PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> Welp at least it wasnt a woodchipper


I think this is the first of like 5 rounds that you didn’t get axed by wood chipper? I’m impressed.


----------



## blybrook PE

The woodchipper was out of service for annual maintenance. Sorry that we unwittingly lost a townie. 
 

We’ve gotta get the mafioso outta here!


----------



## Roarbark

RBHeadge PE said:


> Neither did I, I thought I was tieing it up for
> 
> [picture omitted cause I don't want to see it twice]


  I tied it up for him. You 3 way tied it up for him (and for txj)


----------



## DLD PE

Roarbark said:


> Early mods (myself included?) Didn't even write down WHO was casting the voting, and left tracking that up to the enterprising minds.


We should try this again!


----------



## DLD PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> I hope one leg of your new desk is slightly shorter than the rest so it wobbles


I can do that on my own.


----------



## DLD PE

Triple


----------



## DLD PE

@LyceeFruit PE Sorry you got deded, but I get the feeling I'm about to join you, and that's no lie.


----------



## DLD PE




----------



## LyceeFruit PE

DuranDuran said:


> I can do that on my own.


----------



## JayKay PE

The main thing that is hard for me with this game is that the roles that are randomly assigned are just that: random.  So someone might be mafia multiple times in a row, or not, and it's so hard for me to forget what they were last round and realize they might be a townie like me (even though they were coughing on people all last round).


----------



## DLD PE

The main thing that is hard for me is when fellow townies start unfriending fellow townies and accuse them of lying (cough).


----------



## JayKay PE

DuranDuran said:


> The main thing that is hard for me is when fellow townies start unfriending fellow townies and accuse them of lying (cough).


Uh, I was friend was me2ee.  I have no idea who you are.  *squinty eyes*


----------



## DLD PE

JayKay PE said:


> Uh, I was friend was me2ee.  I have no idea who you are.  *squinty eyes*


I changed my profile name from MEtoEE to DuranDuran to make myself easier to recognize on the EB Hangouts chat.  I'm the same person.


----------



## JayKay PE

DuranDuran said:


> I changed my profile name from MEtoEE to DuranDuran to make myself easier to recognize on the EB Hangouts chat.  I'm the same person.


This seems like the carefully crafted lie of a MAFIOSO.


----------



## JayKay PE

Also, I am worried that @jean15paul_PE got whacked during the night/I wonder who got killed.


----------



## JayKay PE

TRRRRRRRIPLE POST


----------



## JayKay PE

Quad post - can a mod be killed by participants?  Is that like a DM being taken down by the players?


----------



## DLD PE

JayKay PE said:


> Also, I am worried that @jean15paul_PE got whacked during the night/I wonder who got killed.


:blink:

I think you need to get some more sleep.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

JayKay PE said:


> Also, I am worried that @jean15paul_PE got whacked during the night/I wonder who got killed.


Isn't JP in CST?

And they've said they've been getting up at 9a, just in time (ish) for their morning meetings...


----------



## JayKay PE

DuranDuran said:


> :blink:
> 
> I think you need to get some more sleep.


I HAVE NOT BEEN ABLE TO SLEEP SOUNDLY THIS WHOLE WEEK.  I HAVE NO IDEA WHAT IS HAPPENING TO ME.

@LyceeFruit PE, shit, I forgot they weren't in EST.  Ignore JK.  I'm used to everyone getting up in my time zone.  Ugh, if only EB wasn't such a widespread and helpful community throughout the US and other countries.


----------



## DLD PE

Before the nightkill is announced:

@jean15paul_PE I vote for @RBHeadge PE


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Maf is overjoyed.

Townies await the nightkill,

shadows in darkness.

Trembling townies

upset by today's events

meander homeward.

Mostly in silence

consume disappointing meals

then anxiously sleep.

The town falls silent,

but there exists no peace here.

Perceptive dog barks.

Dry taupe leaves rustle

disturbed by the north wind's gust.

Spring appears distant.

Moonlight reflects on

the lake's shimmering waters.

Something unknown moves.

The shadows features

cannot quite come into view.

Something is amiss.

A small splash disturbs

the water's glassy surface.

The moon seems to cry.

As quickly as the

shadow appeared. Now vanished

as a faint specter.

The town awakens,

rumbling that something is wrong.

Children are crying.

A piercing scream calls

everyone to the lake's shore.

Someone is floating.

"Turn the corpse over."

Face pale, bloated, and bleeding,

Cheby has been killed.

The town's anger boils,

"We must find the mafia!"

"Let's plan our next move…"

( @ChebyshevII PE was killed by the mafia.
The remaining players are: @blybrook PE @chart94 @DuranDuran @JayKay PE @MadamPirate PE @RBHeadge PE @Roarbark @SaltySteve @squaretaper LIT AF PE @txjennah PE )


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Sorry, I haven't been sleep .. or waking... very well. 

Current vote:

1x @RBHeadge PE (Duran)


----------



## DLD PE

@jean15paul_PE I retract my vote from @RBHeadge PE, until further notice.  I'm confused AF.  I need more coffee and my wife is making heuvos rancheros for breakfast.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Hahaha. The downside of being a reg. I get killed off first.


----------



## JayKay PE

Shit.  I got to find another townie.  I made it through the night and I did not made a plan for that happening.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

@ChebyshevII PE I will avenge you!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Also how would people know what my face looks like, and can therefore positively ID me?

Maybe...

...Someone’s been stalking my LinkedIn profile?!?!?!?!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Also I should be a supporting member still...my membership renewed yesterday, supposedly.


----------



## DLD PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Also I should be a supporting member still...my membership renewed yesterday, supposedly.


You need to verify your verification.


----------



## DLD PE




----------



## JayKay PE

@txjennah PE, are you mafia?


----------



## JayKay PE

@RBHeadge PE...are you mafia?


----------



## JayKay PE

@JayKay PE, are you mafia?


----------



## DLD PE

JayKay PE said:


> @JayKay PE, are you mafia?


:screwloose:


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

DuranDuran said:


> View attachment 17343


I stole your spreadsheet format for my own vote tracking. So thanks #plagiarism


----------



## DLD PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> I stole your spreadsheet format for my own vote tracking. So thanks #plagiarism


Disclaimer:  I hereby give consent to Jean15Paul to use/modify/distribute any and all forms of "Daymare Town - I don't know.  I'm new here."


----------



## SaltySteve PE

@jean15paul_PE I'm going to go ahead and cast my rando vote. I've got a hotel that I need to wrap up this week. I'd like to vote for @squaretaper LIT AF PE subject to change if any relevant info comes out.


----------



## DLD PE

SaltySteve said:


> @jean15paul_PE I'm going to go ahead and cast my rando vote. I've got a hotel that I need to wrap up this week. I'd like to vote for @squaretaper LIT AF PE subject to change if any relevant info comes out.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Current votes:

1x @squaretaper LIT AF PE (salty)


----------



## User1

@jean15paul_PE I vote for @mafia and @Audi driver, P.E.


----------



## blybrook PE

My randomizer this morning is acting funky, it keeps choosing people in the same order as yesterday.  Need more information before I cast today's vote.


----------



## JayKay PE

@blybrook PE, are you mafia?


----------



## blybrook PE

JayKay PE said:


> @blybrook PE, are you mafia?


Redneck Mafia for life.

Game mafia - not this round. Just another townie attempting to help clean up the town.


----------



## JayKay PE

blybrook PE said:


> Redneck Mafia for life.
> 
> Game mafia - not this round. Just another townie attempting to help clean up the town.


Super suspish.  *squinty eyes*


----------



## JayKay PE

@jean15paul_PE, I vote for @DuranDuran (repeating yesterday's vote).


----------



## JayKay PE

TRRRRRRRRRIPLE POST


----------



## blybrook PE

I'm just kinds suspish regardless. Just sayin! 

Not many townies want to hang out with a "bear"


----------



## DLD PE

JayKay PE said:


> @jean15paul_PE, I vote for @DuranDuran (repeating yesterday's vote).


You have got to be effing kidding me.


----------



## DLD PE

blybrook PE said:


> Redneck Mafia for life.
> 
> Game mafia - not this round. Just another townie attempting to help clean up the town.


Some towns can't be cleaned.


----------



## DLD PE

Also triple (TOP), but wgaf.


----------



## blybrook PE

DuranDuran said:


> Some towns can't be cleaned.


That may be true, the filth just runs too deep.

Time to Chernobyl it...


----------



## RBHeadge PE

JayKay PE said:


> @JayKay PE, are you mafia?


@jean15paul_PE I vote for @JayKay PE simply to help her make an early exit.



blybrook PE said:


> Time to Chernobyl it...


Is that a formal request?


----------



## JayKay PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> @jean15paul_PE I vote for @JayKay PE simply to help her make an early exit.


...This is ultra suspish.


----------



## DLD PE

JayKay PE said:


> ...This is ultra suspish.


Not really.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

JayKay PE said:


> ...This is ultra suspish.


you weren't metaphorically asking to exit the game? I'll rescind my vote if you want to play deeper into the round.


----------



## DLD PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> you weren't metaphorically asking to exit the game? I'll rescind my vote if you want to play deeper into the round.


oop2:


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I'd vote, but...


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

@jean15paul_PE I vote for #@[email protected]#%^@#!. They're definitely mafia.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Crap. Apparently being dead makes it impossible to vote.

(also, triple)


----------



## JayKay PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Crap. Apparently being dead makes it impossible to vote.
> 
> (also, triple)


Please don't kill.


----------



## JayKay PE

I forgot how anxious things game makes me feel.


----------



## JayKay PE

TRRRRRRRIPLE POST

(plz dun ban).


----------



## MadamPirate PE

@jean15paul_PE I vote for @RBHeadge PE because suspish.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

JayKay PE said:


> Please don't kill.


@jean15paul_PE I retract my vote for @JayKay PE


----------



## DLD PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> @jean15paul_PE I vote for @JayKay PE simply to help her make an early exit.


Wait for it....



JayKay PE said:


> ...This is ultra suspish.


No.



DuranDuran said:


> Not really.


Because....



RBHeadge PE said:


> @jean15paul_PE I retract my vote for @JayKay PE


Not surprising (see above).



JayKay PE said:


> I forgot how anxious things game makes me feel.


As opposed to when you're just a townie?


----------



## JayKay PE

DuranDuran said:


> Wait for it....
> 
> No.
> 
> Because....
> 
> Not surprising (see above).
> 
> As opposed to when you're just a townie?


Uh, when I'm a special character I always die first round.  It's when I'm a townie I usually have to actually play which = stress levels increase.  It's why I either tend to mod or don't play (especially when I was the doctor/cop a couple of rounds and consistently kept getting lynched/killed and it made me ultra upset and stop playing).

Why are you suddenly being ultra concerned about people changing their votes for me?  Afraid they're going to realize you were mafia all along trying to get me killed?


----------



## DLD PE

JayKay PE said:


> Uh, when I'm a special character I always die first round.  It's when I'm a townie I usually have to actually play which = stress levels increase.  It's why I either tend to mod or don't play (especially when I was the doctor/cop a couple of rounds and consistently kept getting lynched/killed and it made me ultra upset and stop playing).
> 
> Why are you suddenly being ultra concerned about people changing their votes for me?  Afraid they're going to realize you were mafia all along trying to get me killed?


I'm not concerned.  Voting against me/lynching me won't hurt the town.  If anyone here sounds concerned, it's you.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

DuranDuran said:


> I'm not concerned.  Voting against me/lynching me won't hurt the town.  If anyone here sounds concerned, it's you.


You know, the last time you blustered like this, you were maf.

*squinty eyes*


----------



## JayKay PE

MadamPirate PE said:


> You know, the last time you blustered like this, you were maf.
> 
> *squinty eyes*


SEE.  MADAMP KNOWS WHAT I'M TALKING ABOUT.


----------



## DLD PE

MadamPirate PE said:


> You know, the last time you blustered like this, you were maf.
> 
> *squinty eyes*


Then I must act consistent round to round.  That's a good thing.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Fun times....

Current votes...

1x @DuranDuran (JayKay)
1x @RBHeadge PE (MadamPirate)
1x @squaretaper LIT AF PE (Salty)

Check your votes. I want to make sure I got all the votes and retractions correct.

@JayKay PE @MadamPirate PE @squaretaper LIT AF PE @DuranDuran @RBHeadge PE


----------



## JayKay PE

DuranDuran said:


> Then I must act consistent round to round.  That's a good thing.


So...you just confirmed you're mafia because you're consistent, and last time you acted like this you were mafia?


----------



## MadamPirate PE

JayKay PE said:


> So...you just confirmed you're mafia because you're consistent, and last time you acted like this you were mafia?


I think that's exactly what happened.


----------



## DLD PE

I've said my piece.  Like I said, I'm a regular townie.  I've PM'd to those I wanted to share info with.  I need to get back to work.  I may or may not later tonight, but my work is done here.  

I'm confident my fellow townies can  :reading:  and use deductive reasoning to come to the right conclusions.

@jean15paul_PE I re-instate my vote for @RBHeadge PE.


----------



## SaltySteve PE

@jean15paul_PE switch me to ME2 ( @DuranDuran)


----------



## Roarbark

DuranDuran said:


> @LyceeFruit PE Sorry you got deded, but I get the feeling I'm about to join you, and that's no lie.


Baby bye bye bye (bye bye!)... (but not bye cause you didn't die.)



jean15paul_PE said:


> The town falls silent,
> 
> but there exists no peace here.
> 
> *Perceptive dog barks.*


*Roarbark, while reading*: "Oh shit, here it comes"


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Vote update:

2x for @DuranDuran (JayKay, Salty)
2x for @RBHeadge PE (Duran, MadamP)


----------



## blybrook PE

Ok, I got my randomizer working again.

@jean15paul_PE, today's random vote is for @RBHeadge PE


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

I want to vote....


----------



## blybrook PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> I want to vote....


Then vote for @mafia, @Audi driver, P.E. or one of the non-playing characters that like to hang out in this thread!


----------



## JayKay PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> I want to vote....


Vote for yourself.  No mod favoritism there!

OR VOTE FOR @Audi driver, P.E., BECAUSE THEY'RE OBVIOUSLY UPSET THEY WEREN'T DRAGGED INTO PLAYING KICKING AND SCREAMING


----------



## JayKay PE

Wait.  Does voting close at 8PM EST or 9 PM EST?


----------



## JayKay PE

TRRRRRRRIPLE POST


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

@jean15paul_PE I vote for @RBHeadge PE because Rona.


----------



## txjennah PE

@jean15paul_PE I vote for @RBHeadge PE


----------



## txjennah PE

@squaretaper LIT AF PE ahahaha the caption on your profile! untz unce untz unce


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

JayKay PE said:


> Wait.  Does voting close at 8PM EST or 9 PM EST?


9pm EDT (because it's daylight savings time, not standard time)


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Vote update:

2x for @DuranDuran (JayKay, Salty)
5x for @RBHeadge PE (blybrook, Duran, MadamP, squaretaper, txjennah)


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

txjennah PE said:


> @squaretaper LIT AF PE ahahaha the caption on your profile! untz unce untz unce


I learned from you. You made me LIT AF fam, LIT AF.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

txjennah PE said:


> @squaretaper LIT AF PE ahahaha the caption on your profile! untz unce untz unce


This is where I got it, an oldie but goodie:


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE




----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

My colorless reaction is so sad looking


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> My colorless reaction is so sad looking
> 
> View attachment 17356


I'll take an IOU.


----------



## RBHeadge PE




----------



## DLD PE




----------



## LyceeFruit PE




----------



## DLD PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


>


I almost hit "like"...almost.


----------



## JayKay PE

DuranDuran said:


> LyceeFruit PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I almost hit "like"...almost.
Click to expand...

I hit like because that's my jam.


----------



## DLD PE

JayKay PE said:


> I hit like because that's my jam.






JayKay PE said:


> I hit like because that's my jam.


I hit like so I could like two posts at once.  Efficiency...save the reactions!


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

19 minutes


----------



## JayKay PE

Dun dun?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

yep.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Late time

Sorry, distracted by family and NFL draft.

Results incoming


----------



## RBHeadge PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> Late time
> 
> Sorry, distracted by family and NFL draft.
> 
> Results incoming


it's been all chaulk so far. Well except for the Giants picking the 4th ranked OT.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

The town's anger boils,

"We must find the mafia!"

"Let's plan our next move."

Accusations fly.

No one can trust the other.

Suspicion abounds.

Allegations made

then retracted. “Did no one

Witness this offense?!?”

“But where is the cop?”

“Someone must investigate!”

Curious silence.

Cheby’s children wail,

haunted by a pain intense.

Roarbark comforts them.

Eventually 

the mob’s hateful stare lands on

slippery RB.

Superfluous eye

staring off in the distance

won’t make eye contact.

Three eyes not trusted.

“Where were you last night RB?”

“Plus you are a fish!”

“You can’t judge me for..”

Before RB can finish

sharp knife to the gills.

As fishy body

releases its blood and life,

it spits out Cheb’s key.

The murderer found.

Townies exhale with relief.

They pray it’s over.

It’s not...

( @RBHeadge PE was killed by the town. He was mafia. 

The remaining players are: @blybrook PE @chart94 @DuranDuran @JayKay PE @MadamPirate PE @Roarbark @SaltySteve @squaretaper LIT AF PE @txjennah PE )


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> Late time
> 
> Sorry, distracted by family and NFL draft.
> 
> Results incoming






RBHeadge PE said:


> it's been all chaulk so far. Well except for the Giants picking the 4th ranked OT.


yeah mostly distracted by family. My son (8th grade) is selecting his classes for his first year of highschool. It turned into a thing because he's classified as gifted and has taken gifted classes up until now. But was wanting to quit gifted classes in high school. (Just wants to be with his friends and doesn't want to do the extra work.)


----------



## JayKay PE

Yesssssssss. Evil rb taken down!!!


----------



## DLD PE

JayKay PE said:


> Yesssssssss. Evil rb taken down!!!


There was never anything evil about RB.  He should be given a military funeral with full honors.


----------



## JayKay PE

DuranDuran said:


> There was never anything evil about RB.  He should be given a military funeral with full honors.


Anyone with a superfluous eye should be disposed of. Just saying.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Hahaha. I suspected him when I was the first to die. Revenge, it seems, runs deep.

But now that we’re both , I guess it doesn’t matter anymore.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

JayKay PE said:


> Yesssssssss. Evil rb taken down!!!


I wasn't particularly evil or cunning this round.

I was being honest when I said that I've been super busy at work these last few weeks. I couldn't put much effort into the game this round.


----------



## Roarbark

jean15paul_PE said:


> As fishy body
> releases its blood and life,
> it spits out Cheb’s key.


Anyone have a good po boy recipe? Nice.

Edit: DAMNIT now I really want a po boy...


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> Cheby’s children wail,
> 
> haunted by a pain intense.
> 
> Roarbark comforts them.


I like this part lol


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

The murderer found.
Townies exhale with relief.
They pray it’s over.

It’s notable that
not everyone was there when
RB was murdered.

While the mob offered
their swift vengeful sacrifice
to anger's altar,

Roarbark had taken
one-hundred and three children
away from the scene.

"They don't need to see
anymore violence. Let them
play games and forget."

As the sun lowers
its weary head onto the
western horizon,

while kids are playing,
Roarbark closes his eyes to
forget today's stress.

Not realizing
after this moment he won't
open them again.

Kids are distracted.
They don't notice the towel
dripping chloroform.

Unconscious Roarbark
can't resist the piano
wire at his throat.

Silent and unseen,
RB's cronies have avenged
Their leader's demise.

Another dead...

( @Roarbark was killed by the mafia. 

The remaining players are: @blybrook PE @chart94 @DuranDuran @JayKay PE @MadamPirate PE @SaltySteve @squaretaper LIT AF PE @txjennah PE )


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

noooooooooooo 103 children are fatherless, again!


----------



## DLD PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> The murderer found.
> Townies exhale with relief.
> They pray it’s over.
> 
> It’s notable that
> not everyone was there when
> RB was murdered.
> 
> While the mob offered
> their swift vengeful sacrifice
> to anger's altar,
> 
> Roarbark had taken
> one-hundred and three children
> away from the scene.
> 
> "They don't need to see
> anymore violence. Let them
> play games and forget."
> 
> As the sun lowers
> its weary head onto the
> western horizon,
> 
> while kids are playing,
> Roarbark closes his eyes to
> forget today's stress.
> 
> Not realizing
> after this moment he won't
> open them again.
> 
> Kids are distracted.
> They don't notice the towel
> dripping chloroform.
> 
> Unconscious Roarbark
> can't resist the piano
> wire at his throat.
> 
> Silent and unseen,
> RB's cronies have avenged
> Their leader's demise.
> 
> Another dead...
> 
> ( @Roarbark was killed by the mafia.
> 
> The remaining players are: @blybrook PE @chart94 @DuranDuran @JayKay PE @MadamPirate PE @SaltySteve @squaretaper LIT AF PE @txjennah PE )


You mafia scum!  :redface: You'll pay for this!


----------



## chart94 PE

I vote for @JayKay PE @jean15paul_PE


----------



## DLD PE




----------



## JayKay PE

Noooooooooooo. Why would mafia kill roar? That makes no sense?

also, I love that chebys 103 children and roar adopting them is a thing.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Writers block is real. I feel like I phoned this one in.   (I bet @JayKay PE is feeling me)

My first draft turned dark. But then I couldn't figure out where to take it.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Vote count

1x @JayKay PE (chart)


----------



## DLD PE

@jean15paul_PE I vote for @JayKay PE


----------



## txjennah PE

@jean15paul_PE I vote for @JayKay PE


----------



## JayKay PE

Fuck. Come on guys!!! 
 

@jean15paul_PE, I vote for @chart94


----------



## JayKay PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> Writers block is real. I feel like I phoned this one in.   (I bet @JayKay PE is feeling me)
> 
> My first draft turned dark. But then I couldn't figure out where to take it.


It’s always when I get dark that I’m like “shoot, I got to edit this. This is really bad and will make people sad”. As for writers block...not going to lie, I hate when I’m writing, got it all planned out and then- bam! Everyone changes their votes in a last ditch effort and then my whole plot changes! Thanks guys!!!


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

JayKay PE said:


> It’s always when I get dark that I’m like “shoot, I got to edit this. This is really bad and will make people sad”. As for writers block...not going to lie, I hate when I’m writing, got it all planned out and then- bam! Everyone changes their votes in a last ditch effort and then my whole plot changes! Thanks guys!!!


Yeah, I wrote this whole thing, then I re-read it and was like, "Wait, I just turned the whole town evil. No one will like that."


----------



## DLD PE

JayKay PE said:


> Fuck. Come on guys!!!
> 
> 
> @jean15paul_PE, I vote for @chart94


@JayKay PE are you mafia?


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

DuranDuran said:


> @JayKay PE are you mafia?


I know the answer to this question


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Vote update:

3x @JayKay PE (chart, Duran, txjennah)
1x @chart94 (JayKay)


----------



## MadamPirate PE

I have it on very good authority that @JayKay PE is a townie.

Therefore, @jean15paul_PE I vote for @chart94


----------



## JayKay PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> I know the answer to this question


Deus ex machina!!! Please just randomly appear as mod in the storyline, clear my name, and protect me please!!!


----------



## JayKay PE

DuranDuran said:


> @JayKay PE are you mafia?


I am not mafia! As I have responded all round!!


----------



## JayKay PE

TRRRRRRRRRRRRIPLE POST!!!


----------



## Lissa

Hi! I hope I'm not intruding, I messaged JayKay PE about this a few days ago and she told me to post it here; I hope I'm following the rules and that this is an appropriate place to share this. If not, let me know. But if it's all good, I'm here to extend an invitation to you that I hope you find interesting!  

----------

*INVITATION TO THE MAFIA CHAMPIONSHIP (SEASON 7)*

Ahoy there! 

I’m very excited to invite your community to participate in Season 7 of the Mafia Championship.

The Mafia Championship is an annual forum-based tournament series that pits representatives from various online Mafia (aka Werewolf) communities against one another as they compete to determine the Internet’s greatest forum Mafia player. Each participating community democratically elects one person to represent them and be their “Champion”.

The tournament first started back in 2013. Since then, 320+ different communities and 50+ different nationalities have been represented.

It’s a super fun event that has created many new friendships and close bonds between communities. I hope that you would be interested in taking part 

1. *DO YOU ACCEPT THE INVITATION?*

If your community wishes to participate, please confirm your participation to Lissa as soon as you can to ensure yourselves a spot. Currently, the plan is to accommodate 150 communities this season. If there is further interest, additional communities may sign up as substitutes; generally there are some replacements needed both before and during games.

If your community agrees to participate, the deadline for selecting your representative is *May 1*, but the sooner the better.

The games will take place on Mafia Universe. If it’s okay, I can link directly to the general discussion thread regarding this topic on Mafia Universe.

Important notes


You may decide yourselves how you want to elect your representative, but we highly recommend some sort of democratic process (public nominations followed by a poll usually works out well).

In addition to electing a representative, you should also name an alternate who will be asked to step in if the first choice needs to back out.

Your representative should be prepared for having to read upwards of 500-600 posts per 24 hours during the early stages of the game. Additionally, there’s a requirement that each player must make at least 10 posts per Game Day. Only active players should apply/participate. I repeat: *Your chosen player needs to be able to promise a good amount of activity on a daily basis.*



2. *SEASON 7 FORMAT*

The tournament structure


*150 communities* will participate, each sending one representative.

*QUALIFIERS:* 10 Qualifier Games will be played, consisting of 15 players each. I.e. every representative plays in one Qualifier Game. The players themselves vote post-game to determine who is deserving of advancement. 1st and 2nd place will advance to the Semifinal Games.


*SEMIFINALS:* A Jury consisting of finalists from Season 6 will select 25 additional players to advance to the three Semifinal Games. From each game, five players will advance to the Finale Game based on a post-game player vote, just like in the qualifying phase.


*THE FINALE:* The Finale Game is played. Once it has completed, the players vote to determine who shall receive the title of Season 7 Champion and a winner’s certificate signed by Dmitry Davidoff, the creator of mafia.



This year’s setup: JOAT^2

The setup is called JOAT^2 and features 15 players.

The setup consists of the following:

*3x Mafia Goon* 

*2x Town Jack Of All Trades (9x Doctor, 9x Motion Detector, 9x Tracker)* 

*10x Vanilla Townie*

Note that the Jacks Of All Trades must use all three actions before repeating an action, i.e. they are rotating. This does not mean they must use the actions in the same order every time.

Relevant mechanics info

- Day start.

- Majority lynch is enabled Day 2+, but majority is not required at any point in order to lynch.

- Tied votes will result in a player being lynched at random from among the tied players.

- No outside communication. I.e. you may not contact the other players outside of the thread (unless you are Mafia and wish to speak with your teammates).

- Phase Lengths and Deadlines will be up to the players themselves (I’ll organize your representative into a game with deadlines that suit their preferences).

- Thread is locked during Night Phases.

- Votes are automatically locked in at LYLO.

- Mafia factional kills are assigned. They can be tracked, watched, roleblocked, etc. (In this setup, that means they display as an action to the Tracker and the Motion Detector actions.)

- Mafia share a factional Night Kill, which is a single standard shot for their faction. The mafia faction kill is mandatory.

- Mafia may communicate at any time.

- Each individual player may make a maximum of 150 posts per day phase (this restriction is lifted 2 hours before day end).

- The game will have a host to oversee everything and make sure everyone’s following the code of conduct, but otherwise the game is completely automated (automatic votecounts, thread locks and reveals roles automatically, the bot receives and processes actions, etc.).

3. *SEASON 7 TIMELINE*

There will be 10 Qualifier Games, and your representative plays in just one of these. They will have start dates ranging from late April to mid-June. So in other words, as long as your representative can play sometime during that period, they should be good and I’ll make sure they get scheduled into a game that suits their schedule well. I.e. if your rep is busy until June, that isn’t a problem.

The Semifinal Games will be played in July, and the Finale Game sometime in August/September (whenever we can work out something that suits everyone).

If you want to get in contact with me ASAP, you can find me on Discord (Lissa#8083).

Kind regards,

Lissa


----------



## DLD PE

suspish

"Hi! I hope I'm not intruding, I messaged JayKay PE about this a few days ago and *he told me* to post it here"  

Ummm hmmm


----------



## chart94 PE

I am a townie this round trying to harvest the turnips before they go bad.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

I can't tell if this is real or this is some new mafia distraction tactic.

We need to see some ID @Lissa!

(Just kidding. Welcome. )


----------



## DLD PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> I can't tell if this is real or this is some new mafia distraction tactic.
> 
> We need to see some ID @Lissa!
> 
> (Just kidding. Welcome. )


 I need to know why Lissa thinks JayKay is a "he".


----------



## DLD PE

@jean15paul_PE I change my vote to @Lissa


----------



## DLD PE

@Lissa just messin.  Welcome!


----------



## Roarbark

I am slain. Avenge me.


----------



## Lissa

DuranDuran said:


> I need to know why Lissa thinks JayKay is a "he".


Oops, sorry about that!


----------



## Lissa

jean15paul_PE said:


> I can't tell if this is real or this is some new mafia distraction tactic.
> 
> We need to see some ID @Lissa!
> 
> (Just kidding. Welcome. )


It's real 

I apologize for posting it in the middle of an ongoing game, felt quite intrusive but I was unsure where else to post it and was directed here!


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Lissa said:


> It's real
> 
> I apologize for posting it in the middle of an ongoing game, felt quite intrusive but I was unsure where else to post it and was directed here!


No, it's cool. We get off topic often. But everyone's suspicions are up because mid-game.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Vote update:

3x @JayKay PE (chart, Duran, txjennah)
2x @chart94 (JayKay, MadamPirate)

Just under 2 hours


----------



## JayKay PE

DuranDuran said:


> I need to know why Lissa thinks JayKay is a "he".


I’ve been assumed to be a man a couple times when I first joined. @RBHeadge PE figured out my gratuitous use of emojis meant I was prob a girl. The invite to the girls only forum was only after I’d been here for at least a year, I think, hahahahaha.


----------



## DLD PE

@jean15paul_PE i change my vote to @chart94


----------



## blybrook PE

@jean15paul_PE today’s vote is for @chart94

 mainly based on voting activity. Somethings goofy.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

34 minutes.

FYI, I'm going to be late. In a Toastmasters meeting. Sorry I got roped into a competition tomorrow. Not excited.


----------



## User1

JayKay PE said:


> I’ve been assumed to be a man a couple times when I first joined. @RBHeadge PE figured out my gratuitous use of emojis meant I was prob a girl. The invite to the girls only forum was only after I’d been here for at least a year, I think, hahahahaha.


I never got an invite had to ask to join,


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Vote update:

2x @JayKay PE (chart, txjennah)
4x @chart94 (JayKay, MadamPirate, Duran, bly)

Just under 2 hours


----------



## JayKay PE

tj_PE said:


> I never got an invite had to ask to join,


Well, mine was more from people mentioning stuff in the forum, not realizing I wasn’t in it, and then them sending me the info because I still didn’t understand EB/wasn’t a supporting member yet.


----------



## blybrook PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> Vote update:
> 
> 2x @JayKay PE (chart, txjennah)
> 4x @chart94 (JayKay, MadamPirate, Duran, bly)
> 
> Just under 2 hours


Don’t you mean under 30 minutes?


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Sorry. Yeah. 23 minutes.

Copy paste error


----------



## JayKay PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> Sorry. Yeah. 23 minutes.
> 
> Copy paste error


*squintiest of eyes*


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Lissa said:


> It's real
> 
> I apologize for posting it in the middle of an ongoing game, felt quite intrusive but I was unsure where else to post it and was directed here!


Welcome, and thanks for the invitation! Looks like fun. We as a group will probably have to discuss it...in the mean time, we always like new players, so feel free to join us for future games.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Time!


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Probably not going to get to write tonight.

But the town voted to eliminate @chart94. He was a regular townie.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Guess what?

Chicken butt

(My son typed this)


----------



## Roarbark

jean15paul_PE said:


> Guess what?
> 
> Chicken butt
> 
> (My son typed this)


That's not a Haiku, I want my money back!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

jean15paul_PE said:


> Guess what?
> 
> Chicken butt
> 
> (My son typed this)


You know your kid is in middle school when...


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> Guess what?
> 
> Chicken butt
> 
> (My son typed this)






ChebyshevII PE said:


> You know your kid is in middle school when...


He typed it but didn't submit it. He was trying to mess with me he thought I was going to be upset. When I hit submit he was like "no don't send that!"


----------



## Roarbark

jean15paul_PE said:


> He typed it but didn't submit it. He was trying to mess with me he thought I was going to be upset. When I hit submit he was like "no don't send that!"


Good life lesson


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Break over the weekend. Nightkill will be announced Monday morning


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Roarbark said:


> Good life lesson


If you don’t want something to be remembered forever, don’t post it on the internet.


----------



## chart94 PE

Told you guys....


----------



## Lissa

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Welcome, and thanks for the invitation! Looks like fun. We as a group will probably have to discuss it...in the mean time, we always like new players, so feel free to join us for future games.


Just wanted to mention - the deadline for selecting a rep if you'd like to participate is May 1, though a bit earlier would be preferred for scheduling logistics! That said, if you need a bit more time, that could be extended a bit. I'd love to see someone from here participate; definitely let me know if you have any questions!


----------



## SaltySteve PE

I'd like to volunteer @RBHeadge PE as tribute!


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Lissa said:


> Just wanted to mention - the deadline for selecting a rep if you'd like to participate is May 1, though a bit earlier would be preferred for scheduling logistics! That said, if you need a bit more time, that could be extended a bit. I'd love to see someone from here participate; definitely let me know if you have any questions!


I don't know if anyone is interested, but in my opinion the obvious selection is @RBHeadge PE. RB you have to best grasp of strategy, game theory, and  scenario planning of all of us.


----------



## JayKay PE

Tbh, @RBHeadge PE would be the obvious choice, but I have like 90% certainty that they're totally swamped and it's prob not feasible to ask them to take this one as well...


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Another deadly
action by the mafia
has the town fearful.

The evil unknown
they turn on one another,
nothing but guesses.

Townies take chart’s life.
Misdirected energy,
he is innocent.

The sun again sets
tense spirits and bad omens.
“What will this night bring?”

Mass insomnia
and vivid horrible dreams,
the weary can’t rest.

“Now this is our chance!
We almost control the town.”
Mafia plotting.

Sneakily creeping,
evil moves in darkness
stalking unknown prey.

Into the town square
and up to the home of bly,
ready for murder.

“Hey, who goes there!!!”
A voice from across the square
Scares off the killers.

It just so happens
the insomniac doctor
was watching bly's house.

Some good news...

( @blybrook PE was targeted by the mafia but was saved by the doctor.

The remaining players are: @blybrook PE @DuranDuran @JayKay PE @MadamPirate PE @SaltySteve @squaretaper LIT AF PE @txjennah PE )


----------



## JayKay PE

Ahhhh, @jean15paul_PE, I love the haiku and I love the writing!  You do know if you do a good job you're required to mod again and again and again.  It's the mafia game way.


----------



## DLD PE

SaltySteve said:


> I'd like to volunteer @RBHeadge PE as tribute!


Second this.


----------



## DLD PE

JayKay PE said:


> Tbh, @RBHeadge PE would be the obvious choice, but I have like 90% certainty that they're totally swamped and it's prob not feasible to ask them to take this one as well...


This too.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

JayKay PE said:


> Ahhhh, @jean15paul_PE, I love the haiku and I love the writing!  *You do know if you do a good job you're required to mod again and again and again.*  It's the mafia game way.


Crap

 Thanks


----------



## DLD PE




----------



## SaltySteve PE

I called out of work sick Friday so I didn't get a chance to check back in on the game until now. 

My working theory at the moment is that @RBHeadge PE, @JayKay PE, and @DuranDuran are mafia. Too much organization from the get go. JK pointing at RB and Duran. Duran pointing at RB and JK. If I get night killed for making this public then so be it.

@jean15paul_PE I'd like to vote for @JayKay PE


----------



## DLD PE

@jean15paul_PE I vote for @SaltySteve for accusing me of being organized.  Also for making me update my spreadsheet this early.


----------



## JayKay PE

@jean15paul_PE, I vote for @SaltySteve in retaliation!  I am but a simple townie trying to peddle wares so I can get braces!


----------



## SaltySteve PE

DuranDuran said:


> @jean15paul_PE I vote for @SaltySteve for voting so early and accusing me of being organized.






JayKay PE said:


> @jean15paul_PE, I vote for @SaltySteve in retaliation!  I am but a simple townie trying to peddle wares so I can get braces!


I'm not surprised that the two of you are going to gang up and try to run the train on me.

Either of you have a more reasonable theory or are we just going to vote for me in retaliation?


----------



## DLD PE

SaltySteve said:


> I'm not surprised that the two of you are going to gang up and try to run the train on me.
> 
> Either of you have a more reasonable theory or are we just going to vote for me in retaliation?


No one has voted for you until this morning. 

That's good enough for me.

State your confession now and we'll grant you...an easy death, like a train.


----------



## JayKay PE

SaltySteve said:


> Either of you have a more reasonable theory or are we just going to vote for me in retaliation?


I only vote in retaliation.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

DuranDuran said:


> No one has voted for you until this morning.
> 
> That's good enough for me.
> 
> State your confession now and we'll grant you...an easy death, like a train.


beats the woodchipper


----------



## JayKay PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> beats the woodchipper


A train of woodchippers?  New death mode ala Snowpiercer?


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Y'all are funny


----------



## RBHeadge PE

SaltySteve said:


> Lissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just wanted to mention - the deadline for selecting a rep if you'd like to participate is May 1, though a bit earlier would be preferred for scheduling logistics! That said, if you need a bit more time, that could be extended a bit. I'd love to see someone from here participate; definitely let me know if you have any questions!
> 
> 
> 
> I'd like to volunteer @RBHeadge PE as tribute!
Click to expand...




jean15paul_PE said:


> I don't know if anyone is interested, but in my opinion the obvious selection is @RBHeadge PE. RB you have to best grasp of strategy, game theory, and  scenario planning of all of us.


Thanks! What am I'm volunteering for?

_...scrolls up..._



JayKay PE said:


> Tbh, @RBHeadge PE would be the obvious choice, but I have like 90% certainty that they're totally swamped and it's prob not feasible to ask them to take this one as well...


I am truly humbled by your nominations. I doubt that I'm the best player on the forum... I'm usually dead by day 3.

@JayKay PE is correct, I am overworked right now. And trust me when I say that you don't want me to screw up or slack off at work right now. This tourney looks like a big time sink, though I can probably make it work if I'm in one of the later qualifying rounds.

I'm willing to do it but I will happily step aside if there are other suggestions? Is there anyone else who would like to represent EB.com? At the least we need to have an alternate.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Thanks! What am I'm volunteering for?
> 
> _...scrolls up..._
> 
> I am truly humbled by your nominations. I doubt that I'm the best player on the forum... I'm usually dead by day 3.
> 
> @JayKay PE is correct, I am overworked right now. And trust me when I say that you don't want me to screw up or slack off at work right now. This tourney looks like a big time sink, though I can probably make it work if I'm in one of the later qualifying rounds.
> 
> I'm willing to do it but I will happily step aside if there are other suggestions? Is there anyone else who would like to represent EB.com? At the least we need to have an alternate.


You're usually dead by day 3 because everyone knows you're the best player. And even after you're dead, the game often turns based on your advice/strategy.

That being said, I get it. Work comes first.

@Roarbark as an alternate? He's always so quiet, but I know he know what he's doing.


----------



## txjennah PE

@jean15paul_PE I vote for @JayKay PE


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Current vote count:

2x @JayKay PE (Salty, txjennah)
2x @SaltySteve (Duran, JayKay)


----------



## JayKay PE

txjennah PE said:


> @jean15paul_PE I vote for @JayKay PE


*squintiest of eyes*


----------



## DLD PE




----------



## MadamPirate PE

@jean15paul_PE I vote for @SaltySteve

To the mafia:


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

MadamPirate PE said:


> @jean15paul_PE I vote for @SaltySteve
> 
> To the mafia:
> 
> View attachment 17394


wish I was in the room where it happened


----------



## JayKay PE

MadamPirate PE said:


> @jean15paul_PE I vote for @SaltySteve
> 
> To the mafia:
> 
> View attachment 17394


*jaykay response to salty voting for me and others backing up my totally not mafia role*


----------



## SaltySteve PE

All I ask is that if ya'll lynch me tonight and find out that I'm a townie that you take my theory seriously and go after either @DuranDuran or @JayKay PE. I knew that by speaking up I would put a target on my back and I was prepared to take the heat to make it public.


----------



## Roarbark

jean15paul_PE said:


> @Roarbark as an alternate? He's always so quiet, but I know he know what he's doing.


I have no idea what I'm doing, and have killed many an innocent townsperson.

(I don't think I have the time/will/energy to rep us, since I would spend way more time than I should on it ). My work is def less important than RB's right now, but I also don't want to get fired quiiiiite yet. Is the same round still going? Dang, I thought it was going over the weekend!


----------



## blybrook PE

Yeah, we took a break over the weekend. So we're still going.


----------



## SaltySteve PE

@jean15paul_PE I hereby retract my vote for @JayKay PE.


----------



## SaltySteve PE

@jean15paul_PE PLEASE LOG MY VOTE FOR @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## DLD PE

@jean15paul_PE I retract my vote from @SaltySteve because he's from Knoxville and well, I dunno what other reason to give at the moment (publicly).

@jean15paul_PE I vote for.....I guess @squaretaper LIT AF PE for being so quiet, plus I've spend the last 30 mins putting round lights in square act grids.


----------



## blybrook PE

@jean15paul_PE, I am voting for @squaretaper LIT AF PE for being too quiet this round.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

@jean15paul_PE I change my vote to @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

I think I caught all the votes and changes...

Vote update:

1x @JayKay PE (txjennah)
1x @SaltySteve (JayKay)
4x @squaretaper LIT AF PE (bly, Duran, MadamP, Salty)

2:11 to go.


----------



## JayKay PE

Womp womp. @jean15paul_PE, please change my vote from salty to @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## txjennah PE

@jean15paul_PE  I retract my vote for @JayKay PE and vote for @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

OooOooooOoooo


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

45 minutes


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Late time


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Some good news spreads through
this town terrorized by the
unknown mafia.

Or are they unknown?
Whispers quietly passed down
like a contagion.

These eyes are bloodshot,
heavy, and red due to the
stress and lack of rest;

Begin to focus
on a single person who
has something to hide.

“Squaretaper why are 
you lit AF in such an
ill situation?”

(Squaretaper is known 
for drinking, fights, and rough sex,
therefore the nickname.)

"You seem to engage
in mafia-like hobbies,
evil attributes."

"Under our noses,
you've been hiding the whole time.
Off to the gallows!"

"Snap-ity snap crack"
went the audible break in
Square's cervical spine.

( @squaretaper LIT AF PE was killed by the town. He was mafia.

The remaining players are: @blybrook PE @DuranDuran @JayKay PE @MadamPirate PE @SaltySteve @txjennah PE )


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Yasssssssss!


----------



## JayKay PE

JayKay this morning:


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Lissa said:


> Hi! I hope I'm not intruding, I messaged JayKay PE about this a few days ago and she told me to post it here; I hope I'm following the rules and that this is an appropriate place to share this. If not, let me know. But if it's all good, I'm here to extend an invitation to you that I hope you find interesting!
> 
> ----------
> 
> *INVITATION TO THE MAFIA CHAMPIONSHIP (SEASON 7)*
> 
> Ahoy there!
> 
> I’m very excited to invite your community to participate in Season 7 of the Mafia Championship.
> 
> The Mafia Championship is an annual forum-based tournament series that pits representatives from various online Mafia (aka Werewolf) communities against one another as they compete to determine the Internet’s greatest forum Mafia player. Each participating community democratically elects one person to represent them and be their “Champion”.
> 
> The tournament first started back in 2013. Since then, 320+ different communities and 50+ different nationalities have been represented.
> 
> It’s a super fun event that has created many new friendships and close bonds between communities. I hope that you would be interested in taking part
> 
> 1. *DO YOU ACCEPT THE INVITATION?*
> 
> If your community wishes to participate, please confirm your participation to Lissa as soon as you can to ensure yourselves a spot. Currently, the plan is to accommodate 150 communities this season. If there is further interest, additional communities may sign up as substitutes; generally there are some replacements needed both before and during games.
> 
> If your community agrees to participate, the deadline for selecting your representative is *May 1*, but the sooner the better.
> 
> The games will take place on Mafia Universe. If it’s okay, I can link directly to the general discussion thread regarding this topic on Mafia Universe.
> 
> Important notes
> 
> 
> You may decide yourselves how you want to elect your representative, but we highly recommend some sort of democratic process (public nominations followed by a poll usually works out well).
> 
> In addition to electing a representative, you should also name an alternate who will be asked to step in if the first choice needs to back out.
> 
> Your representative should be prepared for having to read upwards of 500-600 posts per 24 hours during the early stages of the game. Additionally, there’s a requirement that each player must make at least 10 posts per Game Day. Only active players should apply/participate. I repeat: *Your chosen player needs to be able to promise a good amount of activity on a daily basis.*
> 
> 
> 
> 2. *SEASON 7 FORMAT*
> 
> The tournament structure
> 
> 
> *150 communities* will participate, each sending one representative.
> 
> *QUALIFIERS:* 10 Qualifier Games will be played, consisting of 15 players each. I.e. every representative plays in one Qualifier Game. The players themselves vote post-game to determine who is deserving of advancement. 1st and 2nd place will advance to the Semifinal Games.
> 
> 
> *SEMIFINALS:* A Jury consisting of finalists from Season 6 will select 25 additional players to advance to the three Semifinal Games. From each game, five players will advance to the Finale Game based on a post-game player vote, just like in the qualifying phase.
> 
> 
> *THE FINALE:* The Finale Game is played. Once it has completed, the players vote to determine who shall receive the title of Season 7 Champion and a winner’s certificate signed by Dmitry Davidoff, the creator of mafia.
> 
> 
> 
> This year’s setup: JOAT^2
> 
> The setup is called JOAT^2 and features 15 players.
> 
> The setup consists of the following:
> 
> *3x Mafia Goon*
> 
> *2x Town Jack Of All Trades (9x Doctor, 9x Motion Detector, 9x Tracker)*
> 
> *10x Vanilla Townie*
> 
> Note that the Jacks Of All Trades must use all three actions before repeating an action, i.e. they are rotating. This does not mean they must use the actions in the same order every time.
> 
> Relevant mechanics info
> 
> - Day start.
> 
> - Majority lynch is enabled Day 2+, but majority is not required at any point in order to lynch.
> 
> - Tied votes will result in a player being lynched at random from among the tied players.
> 
> - No outside communication. I.e. you may not contact the other players outside of the thread (unless you are Mafia and wish to speak with your teammates).
> 
> - Phase Lengths and Deadlines will be up to the players themselves (I’ll organize your representative into a game with deadlines that suit their preferences).
> 
> - Thread is locked during Night Phases.
> 
> - Votes are automatically locked in at LYLO.
> 
> - Mafia factional kills are assigned. They can be tracked, watched, roleblocked, etc. (In this setup, that means they display as an action to the Tracker and the Motion Detector actions.)
> 
> - Mafia share a factional Night Kill, which is a single standard shot for their faction. The mafia faction kill is mandatory.
> 
> - Mafia may communicate at any time.
> 
> - Each individual player may make a maximum of 150 posts per day phase (this restriction is lifted 2 hours before day end).
> 
> - The game will have a host to oversee everything and make sure everyone’s following the code of conduct, but otherwise the game is completely automated (automatic votecounts, thread locks and reveals roles automatically, the bot receives and processes actions, etc.).
> 
> 3. *SEASON 7 TIMELINE*
> 
> There will be 10 Qualifier Games, and your representative plays in just one of these. They will have start dates ranging from late April to mid-June. So in other words, as long as your representative can play sometime during that period, they should be good and I’ll make sure they get scheduled into a game that suits their schedule well. I.e. if your rep is busy until June, that isn’t a problem.
> 
> The Semifinal Games will be played in July, and the Finale Game sometime in August/September (whenever we can work out something that suits everyone).
> 
> If you want to get in contact with me ASAP, you can find me on Discord (Lissa#8083).
> 
> Kind regards,
> 
> Lissa


Is anyone else interested in this? If not then I'll volunteer as tribute tonight.


----------



## User1

RBHeadge PE said:


> Is anyone else interested in this? If not then I'll volunteer as tribute tonight.


we support you!


----------



## DLD PE

tj_PE said:


> we support you!


Seconded.


----------



## txjennah PE

DuranDuran said:


> Seconded.


Si si!


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

The town is relieved.

They’ve finally got rid of all

the mafia scum.

Quarantine over.

They emerge from their basements,

back to normal lives.

Their sighs of relief

are interrupted by the

crack of a riffle.

The shooter unseen,

with a sniper’s precision

upon a rooftop.

“Everyone ok?!?”

“Nnooo!” MadamPirate’s brains are

all over the street.

Not again...

( @MadamPirate PE was killed by the mafia.
The remaining players are @blybrook PE @DuranDuran @JayKay PE @SaltySteve @txjennah PE )


----------



## DLD PE




----------



## JayKay PE

NOOOOOOOOOOOO.  @MadamPirate PE!!!!  I didn't save you!!!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

JayKay PE said:


> NOOOOOOOOOOOO.  @MadamPirate PE!!!!  I didn't save you!!!


Confirmed: @JayKay PE isn't the doctor.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

RBHeadge PE said:


> Is anyone else interested in this? If not then I'll volunteer as tribute tonight.


Good luck, RB!


----------



## JayKay PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Is anyone else interested in this? If not then I'll volunteer as tribute tonight.


Whaaaaaaaaaat?  I thought you were ultra busy?  

If they need an alternate named, I guess I could do it, but that pretty much means we'll die/not get to the final.


----------



## JayKay PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Confirmed: @JayKay PE isn't the doctor.


----------



## JayKay PE

TRRRRRRIPLE.


----------



## JayKay PE

@jean15paul_PE, I vote for @txjennah PE

Because *squinty eyes*


----------



## MadamPirate PE

JayKay PE said:


> NOOOOOOOOOOOO.  @MadamPirate PE!!!!  I didn't save you!!!


It's okay, @JayKay PE, because that means my plan worked.


----------



## DLD PE

@jean15paul_PE I vote for @txjennah PE because I'm trying to be friends with @JayKay PE


----------



## JayKay PE

MadamPirate PE said:


> It's okay, @JayKay PE, because that means my plan worked.
> 
> *gif snip*


----------



## JayKay PE

DuranDuran said:


> @jean15paul_PE I vote for @txjennah PE because I'm trying to be friends with @JayKay PE


I was friends with me2.  I am still learning how to navigate this new friendship.  It's like when a friend gets married, but you knew them as a nickname, and they're suddenly super legit.

Does this mean I can't do keg stands with you anymore?


----------



## JayKay PE

TRRRRIPLE


----------



## RBHeadge PE

JayKay PE said:


> Whaaaaaaaaaat?  I thought you were ultra busy?
> 
> If they need an alternate named, I guess I could do it, but that pretty much means we'll die/not get to the final.


I am... but I think things will _sorta-kinda _calm down in the early summer. I _think_ I'll be okay if I do one of the June qualifiers.

slightly OT: a June game would let us run through a few rounds using tourney-rules here on EB. I (or whomeever the rep) would need some experience with a different system to help plan strategy and game theory.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> I am... but I think things will _sorta-kinda _calm down in the early summer. I _think_ I'll be okay if I do one of the June qualifiers.
> 
> slightly OT: a June game would let us run through a few rounds using tourney-rules here on EB. I (or whomeever the rep) would need some experience with a different system to help plan strategy and game theory.


^so smart


----------



## DLD PE

JayKay PE said:


> I was friends with me2.  I am still learning how to navigate this new friendship.  It's like when a friend gets married, but you knew them as a nickname, and they're suddenly super legit.
> 
> Does this mean I can't do keg stands with you anymore?


Keg stands are still in play!


----------



## DLD PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> I am... but I think things will _sorta-kinda _calm down in the early summer. I _think_ I'll be okay if I do one of the June qualifiers.
> 
> slightly OT: a June game would let us run through a few rounds using tourney-rules here on EB. I (or whomeever the rep) would need some experience with a different system to help plan strategy and game theory.


It would be fun playing by the tourney rules (Jack of all trades character sounds interesting).  Rules will need to be explained of course.  Like, what does it mean when "mafia faction kills are 'assigned'?"  Also, no communication outside thread besides mafia, which means no "confirmed townie" PM threads.  I say we try it starting next round.


----------



## DLD PE

And triple!


----------



## User1

DuranDuran said:


> It would be fun playing by the tourney rules (Jack of all trades character sounds interesting).  Rules will need to be explained of course.  Like, what does it mean when "mafia faction kills are 'assigned'?"  Also, no communication outside thread besides mafia, which means no "confirmed townie" PM threads.  I say we try it starting next round.


that's fine with me because noone ever adds me to those damn threads ANYWAY 

i'm not mad, you're mad.

lol


----------



## JayKay PE

DuranDuran said:


> It would be fun playing by the tourney rules (Jack of all trades character sounds interesting).  Rules will need to be explained of course.  Like, what does it mean when "mafia faction kills are 'assigned'?"  Also, no communication outside thread besides mafia, which means no "confirmed townie" PM threads.  I say we try it starting next round.


*not it*

I can try to be mod for this, if I look over the rules/figure everything out.  It'd be interesting for all the PM tracking.


----------



## DLD PE

tj_PE said:


> that's fine with me because noone ever adds me to those damn threads ANYWAY
> 
> i'm not mad, you're mad.
> 
> lol


I would if you cooperated, and told me everything I wanted to know, and didn't ask questions.  Is that too hard to ask?


----------



## JayKay PE

DuranDuran said:


> I would if you cooperated, and told me everything I wanted to know, and didn't ask questions.  Is that too hard to ask?


----------



## DLD PE

FatTony would make a great profile name lol.


----------



## MadamPirate PE




----------



## txjennah PE

DuranDuran said:


> FatTony would make a great profile name lol.


I was scrolling down and read "Fart Factory," tru fax


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

txjennah PE said:


> I was scrolling down and read "Fart Factory," tru fax


Who wants to see me change my display name to “FartFactory PE”?


----------



## DLD PE

Well your avatar already looks like something from "Terrance and Philip" so it would be fitting lol.

I know your avatar is from a video game (don't know which one though), but your profile/avatar gives the impression of someone always super-excited about everything, no matter the topic lol.


----------



## JayKay PE

DuranDuran said:


> Well your avatar already looks like something from "Terrance and Philip" so it would be fitting lol.
> 
> I know your avatar is from a video game (don't know which one though), but your profile/avatar gives the impression of someone always super-excited about everything, no matter the topic lol.


Uhhhhhh.  Mega Man?  Is the character/video game you're thinking of Mega Man, who has a standard sprite of such?

And chebs is excited about nothing.  He has 103 children to feed, since he got custody of them back after he was revived/ @Roarbark was determined to be an unfit stepfather (mostly to due with trying to feed some of the kids roadkill squirrel).


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

JayKay PE said:


> And chebs is excited about nothing.


Shhhhhh....don't blow my cover.


----------



## JayKay PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> JayKay PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> And chebs is excited about nothing.
> 
> 
> 
> Shhhhhh....don't blow my cover.
Click to expand...

Chebs is dead inside.  Only trenches and plumbing bring him mild satisfaction.  Ah, is the way of the dad.


----------



## JayKay PE

Wait.  Am I still the only person who voted for today?

...am I mafia?


----------



## JayKay PE

TRRRRRRIPLE POST


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Are we still playing mafia? 

Vote update:

2x @txjennah PE (JayKay, Duran)


----------



## SaltySteve PE

@jean15paul_PE put me down for @txjennah PE as well.


----------



## DLD PE

I think it's time to call this one and start looking at tournament rules/practice round for RBHedge or whomever our rep is.

But if we're still playing:


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

DuranDuran said:


> I think it's time to call this one and start looking at tournament rules/practice round for RBHedge or whomever our rep is.
> 
> But if we're still playing:
> 
> View attachment 17415


I'll leave that decision up to the people still playing. if people want to end early that's up to yall.

So you're up to date...

vote update

3x @txjennah PE (JayKay, Duran, Salty)


----------



## txjennah PE

Ok fine lol, I'm mafia. AND WHAT OF IT BEYOTCHES


----------



## DLD PE

txjennah PE said:


> Ok fine lol, I'm mafia. AND WHAT OF IT BEYOTCHES


Hey you did good!  My hat's off to you.  I never suspected you until...well basically you the only one left lol.


----------



## blybrook PE

@jean15paul_PE today's vote is for @txjennah PE
 

Give yourself up mafioso.


----------



## blybrook PE

Ok, i missed a few posts there. I'm good with ending it early


----------



## DLD PE

@jean15paul_PE I vote we end it early.  TxJennah gave herself up so I vote we grant her....an easy death.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

DuranDuran said:


> @jean15paul_PE I vote we end it early.  TxJennah gave herself up so I vote we grant her....an easy death.


Too bad she doesn't have 103 kids to give to @Roarbark.


----------



## blybrook PE

Good round everyone


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

I didn't have the time or mental fortitude to give the story a good ending...

... so here's a terrible ending. Enjoy!


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

“Not again!” screamed Bly

“Investigation wrapped up.

I know the killer.”

“All, off to the home

of Jennah. Evidence shows

that she’s mafia.”

“You stay here JayKay.

You can do no harm due to

oath hippocratic.”

Townies grabbed weapons

and through the dark streets hurried

to their next victim.

As they neared they saw

a bright light. Speculation

it may be fire.

They arrived and found

Jennah still holding the gun.

She appeared frozen.

Unexpectedly

she begin ascending to 

the light in the sky

Alien abduction!!!!!!

Town wins! @blybrook PE was the cop. @JayKay PE was the doctor. @RBHeadge PE @squaretaper LIT AF PE @txjennah PE were the mafia.
Good game everyone.
But I don't think this show will get renewed for a 2nd season. It jumped the shark some time ago. LOL


----------



## DLD PE

Good game everyone!  Well played mafia!


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE




----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Good game, all!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

gg

Thanks for modding @jean15paul_PE!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Ahh! I log off for a coupla days and I get killed and the game is over!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

DuranDuran said:


> It would be fun playing by the tourney rules (Jack of all trades character sounds interesting).  Rules will need to be explained of course.  Like, what does it mean when "mafia faction kills are 'assigned'?"  Also, no communication outside thread besides mafia, which means no "confirmed townie" PM threads.  I say we try it starting next round.


I need to really read up on the rules and try to master the subtleties. I haven't even started yet. I'm going to request the latest qual they have. Work has been pretty demanding the last few weeks. I got a "promotion" earlier today and bunch of stuff added to my plate. I doubt I'll be able to play the next couple weeks.  S%^t I barely playing this round. 

But I would be interested to read and hear other observation from playing the tournament rules for a round.


----------



## blybrook PE

I'm game for a tourney level round on EB. That'll really keep everyone on their toes.

I'm guessing everyone will need to go through the rules a few times before we play it here.


----------



## txjennah PE

Great game all!  Thanks so much for the awesome modding @jean15paul_PE I think I easily get the best ending ever, alien abduction! Yeahhhh!


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Thanks everyone. That was harder than expected. Glad y'all enjoyed it.

I hope they don't probe you too much @txjennah PE


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

I'm going to go read the tournament rules


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Triple post


----------



## RBHeadge PE

I just finished registering for the tournament. I have been asked to write a bio with this guidance.



> [Insert whatever information or fun facts that you wish here. Talk about your mafia-related accolades, impressive stats, fun anecdotes, favorite role to play, strengths and weaknesses, your approach to the game, other players' quotes about you, or take out the piss on the whole thing and make some jokes. The ball is entirely in your court, this will be how you present yourself to your fellow competitors and to the many spectating communities.]
> 
> Feel free to enlist the help of your community to make this bio.


Any suggestions?


----------



## blybrook PE

Analysis guru and strategist


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Lissa said:


> Hi! I hope I'm not intruding, I messaged JayKay PE about this a few days ago and she told me to post it here; I hope I'm following the rules and that this is an appropriate place to share this. If not, let me know. But if it's all good, I'm here to extend an invitation to you that I hope you find interesting!
> 
> ----------
> 
> *INVITATION TO THE MAFIA CHAMPIONSHIP (SEASON 7)*
> 
> Ahoy there!
> 
> I’m very excited to invite your community to participate in Season 7 of the Mafia Championship.
> 
> The Mafia Championship is an annual forum-based tournament series that pits representatives from various online Mafia (aka Werewolf) communities against one another as they compete to determine the Internet’s greatest forum Mafia player. Each participating community democratically elects one person to represent them and be their “Champion”.
> 
> The tournament first started back in 2013. Since then, 320+ different communities and 50+ different nationalities have been represented.
> 
> It’s a super fun event that has created many new friendships and close bonds between communities. I hope that you would be interested in taking part
> 
> 1. *DO YOU ACCEPT THE INVITATION?*
> 
> If your community wishes to participate, please confirm your participation to Lissa as soon as you can to ensure yourselves a spot. Currently, the plan is to accommodate 150 communities this season. If there is further interest, additional communities may sign up as substitutes; generally there are some replacements needed both before and during games.
> 
> If your community agrees to participate, the deadline for selecting your representative is *May 1*, but the sooner the better.
> 
> The games will take place on Mafia Universe. If it’s okay, I can link directly to the general discussion thread regarding this topic on Mafia Universe.
> 
> Important notes
> 
> 
> You may decide yourselves how you want to elect your representative, but we highly recommend some sort of democratic process (public nominations followed by a poll usually works out well).
> 
> In addition to electing a representative, you should also name an alternate who will be asked to step in if the first choice needs to back out.
> 
> Your representative should be prepared for having to read upwards of 500-600 posts per 24 hours during the early stages of the game. Additionally, there’s a requirement that each player must make at least 10 posts per Game Day. Only active players should apply/participate. I repeat: *Your chosen player needs to be able to promise a good amount of activity on a daily basis.*
> 
> 
> 
> 2. *SEASON 7 FORMAT*
> 
> The tournament structure
> 
> 
> *150 communities* will participate, each sending one representative.
> 
> *QUALIFIERS:* 10 Qualifier Games will be played, consisting of 15 players each. I.e. every representative plays in one Qualifier Game. The players themselves vote post-game to determine who is deserving of advancement. 1st and 2nd place will advance to the Semifinal Games.
> 
> 
> *SEMIFINALS:* A Jury consisting of finalists from Season 6 will select 25 additional players to advance to the three Semifinal Games. From each game, five players will advance to the Finale Game based on a post-game player vote, just like in the qualifying phase.
> 
> 
> *THE FINALE:* The Finale Game is played. Once it has completed, the players vote to determine who shall receive the title of Season 7 Champion and a winner’s certificate signed by Dmitry Davidoff, the creator of mafia.
> 
> 
> 
> This year’s setup: JOAT^2
> 
> The setup is called JOAT^2 and features 15 players.
> 
> The setup consists of the following:
> 
> *3x Mafia Goon*
> 
> *2x Town Jack Of All Trades (9x Doctor, 9x Motion Detector, 9x Tracker)*
> 
> *10x Vanilla Townie*
> 
> Note that the Jacks Of All Trades must use all three actions before repeating an action, i.e. they are rotating. This does not mean they must use the actions in the same order every time.
> 
> Relevant mechanics info
> 
> - Day start.
> 
> - Majority lynch is enabled Day 2+, but majority is not required at any point in order to lynch.
> 
> - Tied votes will result in a player being lynched at random from among the tied players.
> 
> - No outside communication. I.e. you may not contact the other players outside of the thread (unless you are Mafia and wish to speak with your teammates).
> 
> - Phase Lengths and Deadlines will be up to the players themselves (I’ll organize your representative into a game with deadlines that suit their preferences).
> 
> - Thread is locked during Night Phases.
> 
> - Votes are automatically locked in at LYLO.
> 
> - Mafia factional kills are assigned. They can be tracked, watched, roleblocked, etc. (In this setup, that means they display as an action to the Tracker and the Motion Detector actions.)
> 
> - Mafia share a factional Night Kill, which is a single standard shot for their faction. The mafia faction kill is mandatory.
> 
> - Mafia may communicate at any time.
> 
> - Each individual player may make a maximum of 150 posts per day phase (this restriction is lifted 2 hours before day end).
> 
> - The game will have a host to oversee everything and make sure everyone’s following the code of conduct, but otherwise the game is completely automated (automatic votecounts, thread locks and reveals roles automatically, the bot receives and processes actions, etc.).
> 
> 3. *SEASON 7 TIMELINE*
> 
> There will be 10 Qualifier Games, and your representative plays in just one of these. They will have start dates ranging from late April to mid-June. So in other words, as long as your representative can play sometime during that period, they should be good and I’ll make sure they get scheduled into a game that suits their schedule well. I.e. if your rep is busy until June, that isn’t a problem.
> 
> The Semifinal Games will be played in July, and the Finale Game sometime in August/September (whenever we can work out something that suits everyone).
> 
> If you want to get in contact with me ASAP, you can find me on Discord (Lissa#8083).
> 
> Kind regards,
> 
> Lissa


Quoting to bring these rules to the front for anyone that didn't read them (like me).


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

RBHeadge PE said:


> I just finished registering for the tournament. I have been asked to write a bio with this guidance.
> 
> Any suggestions?


Spirit animal: fish.

eyes: three.

brain: very.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

@RBHeadge PE was born into the mafia at the tender age of zero in real life. I'm not kidding, he's actually a member of the mafia. For that reason his identity cannot be revealed, so don't ask! He has nightkilled cops, rival mafia, and doctors alike. This makes him an expert in mafia game strategy.

When he's not wacking townies in real life, he likes to play the mafia game to unwind. His preference is to be a townie to "see how the nobodies live". He aspires to one day be be the godfather of his mob and then take on the ********. (I could tell you but then I'd have to nightkill you.)


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

^ bio suggestion


----------



## DLD PE

Advice to future RBhedge opponents:

Just walk away quietly.

I played Clue with RB once.  We had just sat down and the dealer was distributing the cards, face down.  Before he was finished, RB got up and said, "I know who it is."  He got up to get a drink.  Didn't stick around for the first round of questioning.  Didn't need to.  He sat back down and solved the rest.  He can see it in your eyes.  He can see it in your writing.

:true:


----------



## JayKay PE

Okay!  I want to try and mod a game that used these tournament rules!  Looks like we need exactly 15 people.  

Any takes?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I will!


----------



## DLD PE

JayKay PE said:


> Okay!  I want to try and mod a game that used these tournament rules!  Looks like we need exactly 15 people.
> 
> Any takes?


I'm in.  If you need any help keeping up with vote tallies let me know.  That way you can focus on writing/modding.  Also feel free to plagiarize my spreadsheet.  I can send if you want.  Anything I can do to help....or not.  I'm good either way!  I'm in either way!


----------



## JayKay PE

Okay.  I have x2 (Chebs + Duran)

Can you guys @ people?  I'm not sure who was playing the last couple of rounds/I'm swamped with work suddenly.


----------



## DLD PE

Who's in?

@LyceeFruit PE, @chart94, @vhab49_PE, @Roarbark, @blybrook PE, @tj_PE, @txjennah PE, @NikR_PE, @MadamPirate PE, @SaltySteve, @squaretaper LIT AF PE, and anyone else you guys can think of.

Oh, and @Audi driver, P.E. because we need bodies.


----------



## txjennah PE

I'm in @JayKay PE


----------



## JayKay PE

I'm assuming @RBHeadge PE is going to be in this round automatically for practice reasons.


----------



## DLD PE

JayKay PE said:


> I'm assuming @RBHeadge PE is going to be in this round automatically for practice reasons.


Yes I assumed as well.


----------



## JayKay PE

Okay.  4 people down (RBH, duran, chebs, txj).

11 spots left!!


----------



## User1

I'll play I suppose. i'm already stressed though with new rules!


----------



## JayKay PE

tj_PE said:


> I'll play I suppose. i'm already stressed though with new rules!


Uh.  So am I.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

I'm in @JayKay PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE

I'm in @JayKay PE


----------



## DLD PE

I vote we take the rest of the week to review/discuss the rules and take time to recruit players if need be.  Take the weekend off and possibly start next week?   We should take plenty of time to discuss rules.  The summary posted my Lissa is confusing to me in some areas.  Plus I know we are all limited in our free time.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

@JayKay PE ill play.

Hey @Platypus Engineer wanna join? @vee043324?


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

How about @Lissa plays!? they got us into this mess lol


----------



## DLD PE

tj_PE said:


> I'll play I suppose. i'm already stressed though with new rules!


Excuses before we even start playing? Suspish!


----------



## JayKay PE

@Dean Agnostic, want to join a random game of mafia with a bunch of rules and we're all confused?


----------



## DLD PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> How about @Lissa plays!? they got us into this mess lol


I saw a Mafia Tournament Rules Guide on Amazon for $200.


----------



## Dean Agnostic

Only if we could kill the mod.


----------



## Dean Agnostic

JayKay PE said:


> @Dean Agnostic, want to join a random game of mafia with a bunch of rules and we're all confused?


can we kill the mod?


----------



## Dean Agnostic

JayKay PE said:


> @Dean Agnostic, want to join a random game of mafia with a bunch of rules and we're all confused?


I'm kidding jaykay!


----------



## Dean Agnostic

JayKay PE said:


> @Dean Agnostic, want to join a random game of mafia with a bunch of rules and we're all confused?


I'm kidding jaykay!


----------



## blybrook PE

I'm in.


----------



## JayKay PE

Dean Agnostic said:


> I'm kidding jaykay!


----------



## Dean Agnostic

Haha. I'm kidding! 

I'm gonna pass, but I'll be reading your stories . Thanks!


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Sometimes you just gotta take your shot...

Hey @Will.I.Am PE, I hope you've been well. Come and join a new mafia game.


----------



## User1

Dean Agnostic said:


> Haha. I'm kidding!
> 
> I'm gonna pass, but I'll be reading your stories . Thanks!


WOULD YOU SAY, YOU'RE JK?


----------



## DLD PE

tj_PE said:


> WOULD YOU SAY, YOU'RE JK?


Audi?


----------



## Dean Agnostic

Oh shit!!! ahahahahahahahahahahahahahahhahahahah


----------



## JayKay PE

DuranDuran said:


> Audi?


No.  That's me.  I'm @Audi driver, P.E..


----------



## User1

JayKay PE said:


> No.  That's me.  I'm @Audi driver, P.E..


BUT SO IS DEAN


----------



## User1

DuranDuran said:


> Audi?


EXACTLY


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

JayKay PE said:


> Okay!  I want to try and mod a game that used these tournament rules!  Looks like we need exactly 15 people.
> 
> Any takes?


@JayKay PE the Square in in!


----------



## DLD PE

With triple personalities in vogue, we just need 5 players.  Or with 15 we can pit 3 vs 3 towns. Nukes?


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

None y'all are as Audi as me.  But e'ry body wanna be me. Typical.


----------



## User1

Audi driver said:


> None y'all are as audi as me.  But e'ry body wanna be me. Typical.


not me!


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

tj_PE said:


> not me!


Especially and particlularly you.


----------



## User1

LIES

suspish.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

tj_PE said:


> LIES
> 
> suspish.


Proof you are mafia.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

If we can't get 15 people for a proper tourney style round, then I'd recommend playing with regular EB rules the next game.

We can postpone the tournament style rules until a later date too. I really appreciate the effort and the help! I requested June qualifiers so we have time to try to run it. Plus, if I'm being honest with myself, I'm not going to have enough time to dedicate to gaming* the game the next week; I might not have time to even check EB for more than a few disparate minutes between meetings. So it may not be a productive time to run something solely for my benefit.

*studying and applying game theory.


----------



## JayKay PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> If we can't get 15 people for a proper tourney style round, then I'd recommend playing with regular EB rules the next game.
> 
> We can postpone the tournament style rules until a later date too. I really appreciate the effort and the help! I requested June qualifiers so we have time to try to run it. Plus, if I'm being honest with myself, I'm not going to have enough time to dedicate to gaming* the game the next week; I might not have time to even check EB for more than a few disparate minutes between meetings. So it may not be a productive time to run something solely for my benefit.
> 
> *studying and applying game theory.


Tbh, I'm running this so I understand the rules better, but this also allows the opportunity to try some of the new rules!  Even if we don't get to 15, I was planning on running it starting next Monday.  If you're not able to play, let me know, and maybe I can cc' you on all the mod PMs so you can see what is going on?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

JayKay PE said:


> Tbh, I'm running this so I understand the rules better, but this also allows the opportunity to try some of the new rules!  Even if we don't get to 15, I was planning on running it starting next Monday.  If you're not able to play, let me know, and maybe I can cc' you on all the mod PMs so you can see what is going on?


sounds good, for the time being, pencil me in as a NPC.


----------



## SaltySteve PE

@JayKay PE If the game is starting next week then count me in. I'm Thursday/Friday off to mourn the fact that I'm not in Hawaii. Me and the fam are probably going to go camping/fishing if we don't get rained out.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

So one of the interesting rules from the tournament is No side conversations or PMs except for the mafia group message. That's VERY different from the way we normally play. All coordination must happen in the open. No trusted townie PM. I trust that we don't play with any cheaters


----------



## DLD PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> So one of the interesting rules from the tournament is No side conversations or PMs except for the mafia group message. That's VERY different from the way we normally play. All coordination must happen in the open. No trusted townie PM. I trust that we don't play with any cheaters


Yeah I saw that.  That gives mafia such an upper hand, unless the additional special role players help balance it out.

I wonder if the votes are public?  Like will we know who voted for whom, or just who got voted out?


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

DuranDuran said:


> Yeah I saw that.  That gives mafia such an upper hand, unless the additional special role players help balance it out.
> 
> I wonder if the votes are public?  Like will we know who voted for whom, or just who got voted out?


Good question.

I also saw that town lynchings don't start until day 2. Do nightkills not happen until night 2?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

jean15paul_PE said:


> So one of the interesting rules from the tournament is No side conversations or PMs except for the mafia group message. That's VERY different from the way we normally play. All coordination must happen in the open. No trusted townie PM. I trust that we don't play with any cheaters


This definitely makes it hard to collab, but it makes sense. Most in-person mafia games are played this way anyway.



DuranDuran said:


> Yeah I saw that.  That gives mafia such an upper hand, unless the additional special role players help balance it out.
> 
> I wonder if the votes are public?  Like will we know who voted for whom, or just who got voted out?


I guess you could play it with the votes being private, but in my opinion this takes away from the fun of the game. Retaliation is a fundamental part of gameplay.

OTOH, there are a lot of mafia games played where the mod will tell the group "these are the two/three/n players that everyone suspects the most. On three, point at whom you would like to lynch." So maybe.


----------



## Roarbark

I'll play, if we need peeps. If we get too many (HA!) I don't mind out-sitting. It'll be interesting to see the new rules in action.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

At some point I need to scan through previous years tournaments and spot trends and get a hand on the culture. The lack of private conversations would really hamper my current playstyle. It's almost a reversion to how we played the first few rounds on this board.


----------



## chart94 PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> At some point I need to scan through previous years tournaments and spot trends and get a hand on the culture. The lack of private conversations would really hamper my current playstyle. It's almost a reversion to how we played the first few rounds on this board.


That definitely made it different. I think it would be an interesting thing to try. It would change it up from the way we have been playing for the last few months, might spice things up.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> Your representative should be prepared for having to read upwards of 500-600 posts per 24 hours during the early stages of the game. Additionally, there’s a requirement that each player must make at least 10 posts per Game Day. Only active players should apply/participate. I repeat: *Your chosen player needs to be able to promise a good amount of activity on a daily basis.*


I must admit. I had only read the intro when I cosigned on the @RBHeadge PE nomination. After reading this part I kind of feel bad for nominating anyone. I don't know how anyone could do it. I think I'd have to take vacation from work.

Sorry RB


----------



## NikR_PE

DuranDuran said:


> Who's in?
> 
> @LyceeFruit PE, @chart94, @vhab49_PE, @Roarbark, @blybrook PE, @tj_PE, @txjennah PE, @NikR_PE, @MadamPirate PE, @SaltySteve, @squaretaper LIT AF PE, and anyone else you guys can think of.
> 
> Oh, and @Audi driver, P.E. because we need bodies.


I am in.


----------



## DLD PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> I must admit. I had only read the intro when I cosigned on the @RBHeadge PE nomination. After reading this part I kind of feel bad for nominating anyone. I don't know how anyone could do it. I think I'd have to take vacation from work.
> 
> Sorry RB


Agree.  Maybe this whole Tournament Mafia is for hard-core gamers.  Still would be fun to play a few rounds with these rules to see how we like them, even if RBH or any of us choose not to participate in the real thing.


----------



## JayKay PE

I'm hoping to use tonight to go through the rules/check the different characters and make a list of who wanted to attempt and play.  It seems like the mafia rules are different than our usual fast n' loose gameplay.  The only confirmed thing I know about the next round is that RBH is most likely going to be cc' on all mod PMs, so they can figure out what exactly this game is.

@jean15paul_PE, yeah, that's why I was kinda leery volunteering/pushing anyone to do the tournament.  The minute I saw that there was a lot of correspondence/time requirements I was kinda like "We do mafia for fun during the work week.  This kinda seems like it's people who have way too much time on their hands."

idk.  We'll see.


----------



## User1

I agree I'm fine not doing all that business with the tourney. Too much!


----------



## User1

Also idk that I want to be required to post 10x a day!


----------



## NikR_PE

Just treat it like the spam thread


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

NikR_PE said:


> Just treat it like the spam thread


So just make random posts and only read about 20% of them?

That would make it hard for people to figure you out.


----------



## DLD PE

I kind of like the rule about minimum posts.  In our games, people tend to avoid voting the first day since it's mostly random, which makes sense, but some players avoid posting to avoid suspicion.  Some us post OT to make it seem like we're engaged when in reality we're avoiding any possibility of exposing ourselves.

Maybe in our games we should institute a rule with a predetermined minimum (not OT) posts per day.


----------



## chart94 PE

@DuranDuran ill play


----------



## DLD PE

chart94 said:


> @DuranDuran ill play


@JayKay PE @chart94 will play.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

DuranDuran said:


> Maybe in our games we should institute a rule with a predetermined minimum (not OT) posts per day.


I can see it both ways. It's better for gameplay. But for many (most?) players on EB, this is an intermittent escape from the workday - it's supposed to be fun and it's not intended to be another job.


----------



## DLD PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> I can see it both ways. It's better for gameplay. But for many (most?) players on EB, this is an intermittent escape from the workday - *it's supposed to be fun and it's not intended to be another job*.


I agree.  I would hate to be a mod and have to penalize someone just for not participating for one day.  Hey maybe we could keep it light.  How about a rule saying you don't have to vote but you need to write at least one post that's related to the round, otherwise your vote doesn't count.  But maybe that's too harsh.  I dunno.  Just thinking out loud.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> The setup consists of the following:
> 
> *3x Mafia Goon*
> 
> *2x Town Jack Of All Trades (9x Doctor, 9x Motion Detector, 9x Tracker)*
> 
> *10x Vanilla Townie*
> 
> Note that the Jacks Of All Trades must use all three actions before repeating an action, i.e. they are rotating. This does not mean they must use the actions in the same order every time.


The "Jack of all Trades" role is interesting to me. Two people get all 3 abilities, but rotate between abilities each day. Especially interesting when combined with the no-PM rule.

So you're the doctor and the cop (not really different roles I don't understand). You get info and act on that info, but can't share it in PM.

I need to read up on what the tracker and motion detector are.


----------



## DLD PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> The "Jack of all Trades" role is interesting to me. Two people get all 3 abilities, but rotate between abilities each day. Especially interesting when combined with the no-PM rule.
> 
> So you're the doctor and the cop (not really different roles I don't understand). You get info and act on that info, but can't share it in PM.
> 
> I need to read up on what the tracker and motion detector are.


How can the cop and doctor find each other safely without PMs?  I wonder if people use codes\different languages in these things, in hopes the person they're trying to reach might understand but the mafia may not.  This could get interesting.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

DuranDuran said:


> How can the cop and doctor find each other safely without PMs?  I wonder if people use codes\different languages in these things, in hopes the person they're trying to reach might understand but the mafia may not.  This could get interesting.


You just have to guess based on people public actions. But you don't have the opportunity to coordinate.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> The "Jack of all Trades" role is interesting to me. Two people get all 3 abilities, but rotate between abilities each day. Especially interesting when combined with the no-PM rule.
> 
> So you're the doctor and the cop (not really different roles I don't understand). You get info and act on that info, but can't share it in PM.
> 
> I need to read up on what the tracker and motion detector are.


From the site...



> *Doctor:* Protects the target from kills on that night only (cannot self-protect)*Tracker:* Learns who the target visited, but not what actions they did*Motion Detector:* Detects motion involving the target on that night (finds motion if the target visited someone or was visited, with no distinction between the two)


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

tj_PE said:


> Also idk that I want to be required to post 10x a day!


Piece o' cake if it's SPAM.


----------



## JayKay PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> From the site...
> 
> *snip*


Yeah, I'm still trying to fully understand the tracker and motion detector roles and the whole 'visiting' that they mention (I feel like these roles are going over my head).  Like, on some website they say the motion detector and tracker are variants on each other, so I'm trying to understand what exactly is revealed.  I have to do more research.

I'm hoping to send out roles sometime over this weekend with MONDAY (!!!!) being the official start.


----------



## DLD PE

How many confirmed players do we have?


----------



## DLD PE

I just realized it's May 1st.  Hard to believe what can happen within a year:

@ChebyshevII PE started this thread on May 25th last year, almost a year ago and look how many pages/rounds have been played!

Tuesday will be Cinco De Mayo, which is when my wife and I visited my aunt and uncle and started watching Game of Thrones.  We watched the whole thing in 2-1/2 months.  

I didn't start playing mafia until around December, when I was hanging around in the WTTS and SPAM threads and got invited to the game.


----------



## User1

yesterday was the 5y anniv of my initial return to seattle (old boss reached out to bring me back out here)

it was also the 2y anniv at my current job

and filled with a SHITTON of justin timberlake.


----------



## txjennah PE

tj_PE said:


> yesterday was the 5y anniv of my initial return to seattle (old boss reached out to bring me back out here)
> 
> it was also the 2y anniv at my current job
> 
> and filled with a SHITTON of justin timberlake.


I had to stop myself from reposting coronavirus-related JT memes this AM.


----------



## DLD PE

tj_PE said:


> yesterday was the 5y anniv of my initial return to seattle (old boss reached out to bring me back out here)
> 
> it was also the 2y anniv at my current job
> 
> and filled with a SHITTON of justin timberlake.


Happy Anniversary!


----------



## DLD PE

I went back and read the first several pages/first mafia round from last year.  Great stuff!  It's funny to see how little has changed!


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

txjennah PE said:


> I had to stop myself from reposting coronavirus-related JT memes this AM.


do et


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Yeah, getting close to 1 year on this thread! Thanks, guys!


----------



## DLD PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Yeah, getting close to 1 year on this thread! Thanks, guys!


Thank you for starting it!


----------



## JayKay PE

Shoot.  Forgot about this.  I'll send out roles for this later tonight for a Tuesday start.  I'm still trying to research the new roles and with my project load I might not be able to 'write-write' a real story this time.  *ALSO.*  We still need one more person, currently we're sitting at 14.

This is who I have currently playing: @ChebyshevII PE, @DuranDuran, @RBHeadge PE, @txjennah PE, @tj_PE, @jean15paul_PE, @MadamPirate PE, @LyceeFruit PE, @blybrook PE, @squaretaper LIT AF PE, @SaltySteve, @Roarbark, @NikR_PE, and @chart94

I'll give until the end of day for one more person to join willingly.  If not, @Audi driver, P.E. is begrudgingly playing.  Because I need dad puns and confused reactions.


----------



## DLD PE

JayKay PE said:


> Shoot.  Forgot about this.  I'll send out roles for this later tonight for a Tuesday start.  I'm still trying to research the new roles and with my project load I might not be able to 'write-write' a real story this time.  *ALSO.*  We still need one more person, currently we're sitting at 14.
> 
> This is who I have currently playing: @ChebyshevII PE, @DuranDuran, @RBHeadge PE, @txjennah PE, @tj_PE, @jean15paul_PE, @MadamPirate PE, @LyceeFruit PE, @blybrook PE, @squaretaper LIT AF PE, @SaltySteve, @Roarbark, @NikR_PE, and @chart94
> 
> I'll give until the end of day for one more person to join willingly.  If not, @Audi driver, P.E. is begrudgingly playing.  Because I need dad puns and confused reactions.


I thought @RBHeadge PE wanted to be a non-playing character for now, due to work restraints.


----------



## DLD PE

@JayKay PE, I calculated we currently have 13 active players.  We'll need 2 more if we're going to have 15.  I could be mistaken, but thought RBHedge wanted to sit out this week.  Anyway, here is what I have with a suggested list of non-playing characters:


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

DuranDuran said:


> @JayKay PE, I calculated we currently have 13 active players.  We'll need 2 more if we're going to have 15.  I could be mistaken, but thought RBHedge wanted to sit out this week.  Anyway, here is what I have with a suggested list of non-playing characters:
> 
> View attachment 17445


I want to get to fifteen, but if we can't, my vote is to run it with 13


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

I can play I suppose.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

I don't do puns, dad or otherwise.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NikR_PE said:


> I am in.


Welcome back! We missed having you!


----------



## DLD PE

Audi driver said:


> I don't do puns, dad or otherwise.


Welcome back!  We missed having you!


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

JayKay PE said:


> Shoot.  Forgot about this.  I'll send out roles for this later tonight for a Tuesday start.  I'm still trying to research the new roles and with my project load I might not be able to 'write-write' a real story this time.  *ALSO.*  We still need one more person, currently we're sitting at 14.
> 
> This is who I have currently playing: @ChebyshevII PE, @DuranDuran, @RBHeadge PE, @txjennah PE, @tj_PE, @jean15paul_PE, @MadamPirate PE, @LyceeFruit PE, @blybrook PE, @squaretaper LIT AF PE, @SaltySteve, @Roarbark, @NikR_PE, and @chart94
> 
> I'll give until the end of day for one more person to join willingly.  If not, @Audi driver, P.E. is begrudgingly playing.  Because I need dad puns and confused reactions.


So you're good on all the rules @JayKay PE because I"m sure we'll need some guidance. 

Also has everyone read the rules. Please do, as this is new for everyone including our mod. (Tagging everyone.  @ChebyshevII PE, @DuranDuran, @RBHeadge PE, @txjennah PE, @tj_PE, @jean15paul_PE, @MadamPirate PE, @LyceeFruit PE, @blybrook PE, @squaretaper LIT AF PE, @SaltySteve, @Roarbark, @NikR_PE, and @chart94 @vhab49_PE @Audi driver, P.E. )


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> This year’s setup: JOAT^2
> 
> The setup is called JOAT^2 and features 15 players.
> 
> The setup consists of the following:
> 
> *3x Mafia Goon*
> 
> *2x Town Jack Of All Trades (9x Doctor, 9x Motion Detector, 9x Tracker)*
> 
> *10x Vanilla Townie*
> 
> Note that the Jacks Of All Trades must use all three actions before repeating an action, i.e. they are rotating. This does not mean they must use the actions in the same order every time.
> 
> Relevant mechanics info
> 
> - Day start.
> 
> - Majority lynch is enabled Day 2+, but majority is not required at any point in order to lynch.
> 
> - Tied votes will result in a player being lynched at random from among the tied players.
> 
> - No outside communication. I.e. you may not contact the other players outside of the thread (unless you are Mafia and wish to speak with your teammates).
> 
> - Phase Lengths and Deadlines will be up to the players themselves (I’ll organize your representative into a game with deadlines that suit their preferences).
> 
> - Thread is locked during Night Phases.
> 
> - Votes are automatically locked in at LYLO.
> 
> - Mafia factional kills are assigned. They can be tracked, watched, roleblocked, etc. (In this setup, that means they display as an action to the Tracker and the Motion Detector actions.)
> 
> - Mafia share a factional Night Kill, which is a single standard shot for their faction. The mafia faction kill is mandatory.
> 
> - Mafia may communicate at any time.
> 
> - Each individual player may make a maximum of 150 posts per day phase (this restriction is lifted 2 hours before day end).
> 
> - The game will have a host to oversee everything and make sure everyone’s following the code of conduct, but otherwise the game is completely automated (automatic votecounts, thread locks and reveals roles automatically, the bot receives and processes actions, etc.).


^quoting the gameplay mechanics for anyone that didn't read it.

 From the site...



> *Doctor:* Protects the target from kills on that night only (cannot self-protect)*Tracker:* Learns who the target visited, but not what actions they did*Motion Detector:* Detects motion involving the target on that night (finds motion if the target visited someone or was visited, with no distinction between the two)


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

jean15paul_PE said:


> ^quoting the gameplay mechanics for anyone that didn't read it.


Read them, they mostly make sense.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Read them, they mostly make sense.


Edited to add the descriptions of the JOAT abilities


----------



## DLD PE

They make sense to me, except for the JOAT functions, namely the tracker and motion detector.  I don't understand how those functions work.


----------



## txjennah PE

I hate to do this to everyone but I think I'm going to need to pull out of this round @JayKay PE


----------



## DLD PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> Edited to add the descriptions of the JOAT abilities


Can you explain the difference between "tracking" and "watching (motion detector)" and how that information is fed back to the JOAT?  So let's say the JOAT PMs the mod and says, "I want to track @_____ or I want to motion detect @_____"  What happens?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

DuranDuran said:


> Can you explain the difference between "tracking" and "watching (motion detector)" and how that information is fed back to the JOAT?  So let's say the JOAT PMs the mod and says, "I want to track @_____ or I want to motion detect @_____"  What happens?


I think it'd be a standard "I pick this guy/gal."

After the night phase (i.e. in the morning, after the mafia kill is announced), the mod (or bot) would inform the motion detector/tracker of their results.


----------



## DLD PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> I think it'd be a standard "I pick this guy/gal."
> 
> After the night phase (i.e. in the morning, after the mafia kill is announced), the mod (or bot) would inform the motion detector/tracker of their results.


Got it. Makes sense now.  Thanks!


----------



## DLD PE

The lack of any PM townie thread makes this a completely different dynamic vs our previous games.  The JOAT role seems the most critical, since any info is critical to the rest of the townies, but any info must be shared publicly, therefore putting them at risk for night kills.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

DuranDuran said:


> Can you explain the difference between "tracking" and "watching (motion detector)" and how that information is fed back to the JOAT?  So let's say the JOAT PMs the mod and says, "I want to track @_____ or I want to motion detect @_____"  What happens?


My understanding ...

Let's say I'm mafia and I want to kill Cheby.

If the tracker watches me, they get "jean15paul visited someone tonight"
If the motion detector watches Cheb, they get "Cheby was visited by someone tonight"

Tracker detected the actor. Motion detector detects the actor and the "actee".

Not just for mafia. It would be the same for the doc. Not sure if the tracker or motion detector show up to the other tracker or motion detector?

*EDITED*


----------



## JayKay PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> So you're good on all the rules @JayKay PE because I"m sure we'll need some guidance.
> 
> Also has everyone read the rules. Please do, as this is new for everyone including our mod. (Tagging everyone.  @ChebyshevII PE, @DuranDuran, @RBHeadge PE, @txjennah PE, @tj_PE, @jean15paul_PE, @MadamPirate PE, @LyceeFruit PE, @blybrook PE, @squaretaper LIT AF PE, @SaltySteve, @Roarbark, @NikR_PE, and @chart94 @vhab49_PE @Audi driver, P.E. )


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA.  I still have no idea about the tracker and motion detector roles, but I think I get it?  I think they get their answer after every night.  Since the first day does not have a lynch, but I think there is a night kill (riggght?), the JoAT could use either tracking or motion detector on someone.  This is interesting because I am assuming all mafia would have the following results for tracker (visited the person who was killed that night) or motion detector (target visited someone), but it would not be discovered until the following morning.  

I could easily see how the mechanics would work with the JoAT/cutting down the confusion of the cop potentially ganging up on the doctor being confirmed as a "special townie".  I mean, if one JoAT tracks the other (who uses their doctor skill that night), it would say they visited BLANK.  I'm not sure if they say who was saved by the doctor during the night phase, but if BLANK is not killed during the night (but someone else is), JoAT 1 can determine that JoAT 2 is prob not mafia (since I am assuming regular townies do not move/visit during the night).

I'm also assuming motion detector counts tracking as a visit?  I'm still trying to get a complete grasp of the difference of the two positions.


----------



## JayKay PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> My understanding ...
> 
> Let's say I'm mafia and I want to kill Cheby.
> 
> If the tracker watches me, they get "jean15paul visited someone tonight"
> If the motion detector watches Cheb, they get "Cheby was visited by someone tonight"
> 
> Tracker detected the actor. Motion detector detects the actee.
> 
> Not just for mafia. It would be the same for the doc. Not sure if the tracker or motion detector show up to the other tracker or motion detector?


Quoting you again because why not.

I think I need to 'play out' multiple scenarios like you have above to help figure out the dynamics/how the mod will respond to inquiries.


----------



## JayKay PE

TRRRIRPLE POST OF CONFUSION.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

jean15paul_PE said:


> My understanding ...
> 
> Let's say I'm mafia and I want to kill Cheby.
> 
> If the tracker watches me, they get "jean15paul visited someone tonight"
> If the motion detector watches Cheb, they get "Cheby was visited by someone tonight"
> 
> Tracker detected the actor. Motion detector detects the actee.
> 
> Not just for mafia. It would be the same for the doc. Not sure if the tracker or motion detector show up to the other tracker or motion detector?


I think the only difference between my understanding and yours on this is that there isn't a distinction between "was visited" and "visited". It's more like, "was this person affected", to which the mod/bot would reply "yes" or "no"


----------



## JayKay PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> I think the only difference between my understanding and yours on this is that there isn't a distinction between "was visited" and "visited". It's more like, "was this person affected", to which the mod/bot would reply "yes" or "no"


I agree.  I think if the tracker skill is used for a specific player the result would be "Specific player visited someone", "Someone visited specific player", or "Specific player did not move tonight".  Motion detector would be a "Yes, Specific moved tonight" or "No, Specific player did not move tonight"?  Does that make sense?  Motion detector seems to be the 'loosest' skill, since someone moving could be mafia, the doctor, a tracker, or another motion detector.

I'm assuming trackers do count as visiting someone?  There is a lot of confusion over this with me.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Now I'm super confused. So, there's a bot that's going to track the game in our forum? I don't get how it works. Sorry, I R not very smart.


----------



## DLD PE

So a tracker is not an investigation, hence no "cop" role?  Tracker only knows if the targeted visited someone, but no role/status is revealed.  Same with motion detector, right? So no roles can be revealed to the townies.  

I see a lot of disadvantages to the townies, but maybe it's more balanced than I think.  The special role players can't hint too much what they know, otherwise they'll be easy nightkill targets.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> Now I'm super confused. So, there's a bot that's going to track the game in our forum? I don't get how it works. Sorry, I R not very smart.


No, the bot exists in the real tournament.

For now, we have to use humans to do our bidding.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

DuranDuran said:


> So a tracker is not an investigation, hence no "cop" role?  Tracker only knows if the targeted visited someone, but no role/status is revealed.  Same with motion detector, right? So no roles can be revealed to the townies.
> 
> I see a lot of disadvantages to the townies, but maybe it's more balanced than I think.  The special role players can't hint too much what they know, otherwise they'll be easy nightkill targets.


To be fair, the game is all about pinning the uninformed majority against the informed minority.


----------



## DLD PE

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> Now I'm super confused. So, there's a bot that's going to track the game in our forum? I don't get how it works. Sorry, I R not very smart.


Here the thing:  If you and I are JOATs we're going to major eff this thing up for the townies and we'll all be dead in 2 days.  That's pretty much the thing.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

OHH, this is kind of a practice run? (I might have missed this...I think I need more covfef...)


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> OHH, this is kind of a practice run? (I might have missed this...I think I need more covfef...)


Yep! Just trying to prepare @RBHeadge PE for tournament mode.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> uninformed majority against the informed minority.


This is the foundation of modern society, first-world or otherwise!


----------



## DLD PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> To be fair, the game is all about pinning the uninformed majority against the informed minority.


I already feel pinned.


----------



## JayKay PE

DuranDuran said:


> So a tracker is not an investigation, hence no "cop" role?  Tracker only knows if the targeted visited someone, but no role/status is revealed.  Same with motion detector, right? So no roles can be revealed to the townies.
> 
> I see a lot of disadvantages to the townies, but maybe it's more balanced than I think.  The special role players can't hint too much what they know, otherwise they'll be easy nightkill targets.


Actually, I think the 'tracker' role is similar to the cop because it lets you know if someone visited or was visited.  I assume a majority of the time the mafia players will always 'visit' someone.  Someone being 'visited' is either being visited by the mafia or the doctor.


----------



## txjennah PE

Sorry to Ross Perot this thing but I can play this week again @JayKay PE @jean15paul_PE


----------



## DLD PE

JayKay PE said:


> Actually, I think the 'tracker' role is similar to the cop because it lets you know if someone visited or was visited.  I assume a majority of the time the mafia players will always 'visit' someone.  Someone being 'visited' is either being visited by the mafia or the doctor.


Oh I see, because if the tracker tracks the doctor and the doctor "saves" someone who died didn't need saving, but then someone gets night killed, you don't know if the person tracked was mafia or doctor.  The information is useless until more information is available.  

I think it's going to take at least a couple of rounds to grasp the concepts here.


----------



## JayKay PE

@DuranDuran,  continuing on my previous post because I got distracted and pressed send and don't want to edit:

'Tracker' role is similar to the cop because it lets you know if someone visited or was visited.  Anyone who visits someone else is either mafia or the other JoAT (aka: special townie).  Since mafia kills are required every night, mafia should 'visiting' someone every night.  I can see a gray area if the doctor 'visits' a mafia person, because they were led astray, but it would still count as 'visiting'  I think the real important part with using this role is being very thoughtful on who you are tracking.

'Motion detector' role is actually a weaker/more confusing cop role that just says if there was motion involving the target.  So if the target is mafia there will be 'yes' on motion (because they visit).  If the target is visited by someone (mafia and/or doctor) there will be a 'yes' on motion.

I'm still trying to figure out if the 'Motion Detector' and 'Tracker' roles would count towards motion and/or visiting?  That's my main confusion.


----------



## JayKay PE

WAIT.  I think the 'Motion Detector' role just says if the person used or was a target an ACTION that night.  So, the answer from the mod would be either yes or no with the following scenarios:

Mafia visiting = action = yes

Person killed by mafia = targeted= yes

Doctor visiting/saving = action = yes

Person saved by doctor = targeted = yes

Tracker tracking = action = yes

Motion Detector...detecting = action = yes

Person chilling in house unaware of nonsense going on = no action = no

Since the mafia + JoAT need to have an action every night, I could see the motion detector being used as a quick way to 'confirm' normal townies if a 'no' response is given.


----------



## JayKay PE

My head hurts so much from this...but it might be allergies.


----------



## aog

Does the JoAT just trigger the chosen tool each night and then the "bot" communicates the results to the entire game?  Similar to announcing the results of the night kill?  Everyone would know what tool was used and the results, but not necessarily who has the role of JoAT.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

jean15paul_PE said:


> So you're good on all the rules @JayKay PE because I"m sure we'll need some guidance.
> 
> Also has everyone read the rules. Please do, as this is new for everyone including our mod. (Tagging everyone.  @ChebyshevII PE, @DuranDuran, @RBHeadge PE, @txjennah PE, @tj_PE, @jean15paul_PE, @MadamPirate PE, @LyceeFruit PE, @blybrook PE, @squaretaper LIT AF PE, @SaltySteve, @Roarbark, @NikR_PE, and @chart94 @vhab49_PE @Audi driver, P.E. )


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

aog said:


> Does the JoAT just trigger the chosen tool each night and then the "bot" communicates the results to the entire game?  Similar to announcing the results of the night kill?  Everyone would know what tool was used and the results, but not necessarily who has the role of JoAT.


Hmm, interesting question. In our games, only the person with the role knows the results for sure (save for the doctor, where a successful save is announced to the whole group the next morning).


----------



## blybrook PE

I'm so screwed this round.

I've read the rules and ready to give it a go. BUT I expect to be killed off early for being the cop last round. Repercussions and all.


----------



## JayKay PE

Audi driver said:


> *pic snip*


----------



## JayKay PE

blybrook PE said:


> I'm so screwed this round.
> 
> I've read the rules and ready to give it a go. BUT I expect to be killed off early for being the cop last round. Repercussions and all.


Uh.  The only reason I'm safe is because I'm the mod.  I'm going to overhaul the mod 'entry' welcome to hopefully explain things.

Hopefully...


----------



## JayKay PE

TRRRRRRRRIPLE POST


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

I propose a new role specifically for @Audi driver, P.E.: *The Curmudgeon*

The Curmudgeon complains constantly, but has no effect on gameplay!


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

aog said:


> Does the JoAT just trigger the chosen tool each night and then the "bot" communicates the results to the entire game?  Similar to announcing the results of the night kill?  Everyone would know what tool was used and the results, but not necessarily who has the role of JoAT.






ChebyshevII PE said:


> Hmm, interesting question. In our games, only the person with the role knows the results for sure (save for the doctor, where a successful save is announced to the whole group the next morning).


It has to be only revealed privately to the JOAT (via the bot), right? Communicating it to the entire town would be way too much public info.

I don't know for sure, but I assume this.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

jean15paul_PE said:


> It has to be only revealed privately to the JOAT (via the bot), right? Communicating it to the entire town would be way too much public info.
> 
> I don't know for sure, but I assume this.


According to this:

https://www.mafiauniverse.com/wiki/Category:Roles

Tracker: Gets name of player on whom target performed an action (e.g. if Cheb is Maf and targets Jean, Roar can track Cheb and get from bot that Jean was Cheb's target). Note that this doesn't appear to work the other way around (i.e. Roar will not get "Cheb" if Roar tracked Jean).

Motion Detector: Gets yes if target either performed an action or was the target of an action (unknown which is which), but no further information.

In light of this, I'd assume the tracker's information is secret, at a minimum. I could see the mod/bot revealing the results of the motion detector to the public by keeping details hidden; the motion detector for that night would know what to do with the info.


----------



## DLD PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> I propose a new role specifically for @Audi driver, P.E.: *The Curmudgeon*
> 
> The Curmudgeon complains constantly, but has no effect on gameplay!


@jean15paul_PE what's your definition of "new?"


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

jean15paul_PE said:


> I propose a new role specifically for @Audi driver, P.E.: *The Curmudgeon*
> 
> The Curmudgeon complains constantly, but has no effect on gameplay!


Or this one...?

https://www.mafiauniverse.com/wiki/Crazy_Old_Man


----------



## DLD PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> According to this:
> 
> https://www.mafiauniverse.com/wiki/Category:Roles
> 
> Tracker: Gets name of player on whom target performed an action (e.g. if Cheb is Maf and targets Jean, Roar can track Cheb and get from bot that Jean was Cheb's target). Note that this doesn't appear to work the other way around (i.e. Roar will not get "Cheb" if Roar tracked Jean).
> 
> Motion Detector: Gets yes if target either performed an action or was the target of an action (unknown which is which), but no further information.
> 
> In light of this, I'd assume the tracker's information is secret, at a minimum. I could see the mod/bot revealing the results of the motion detector to the public by keeping details hidden; the motion detector for that night would know what to do with the info.


*adds entry into EB Urban Dictionary.....CAF - Confused As F***

So the motion detector would be used to confirm regular townies, as it's highly unlikely a special role player would NOT use their ability.  Therefore, getting a "no action" report would probably mean the target was a regular townie.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

DuranDuran said:


> *adds entry into EB Urban Dictionary.....CAF - Confused As F***
> 
> So the motion detector would be used to confirm regular townies, as it's highly unlikely a special role player would NOT use their ability.  Therefore, getting a "no action" report would probably mean the target was a regular townie.


Yes, or the selected player chose not to do anything. Which I'm not sure is legal in this tournament setting.


----------



## DLD PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Yes, or the selected player chose not to do anything. Which I'm not sure is legal in this tournament setting.


It looks like the mafia kill is a faction kill (vote as a group) and it's mandatory, so any of the mafia players would be tracked doing the same activity.  However, it doesn't say the doctor or JOATs are required to take action, so a JOAT can investigate and get feedback on an idle doctor or JOAT and they appear to be regular townfolk.  I doubt this ever happens though.


----------



## Roarbark

jean15paul_PE said:


> Each individual player may make a maximum of 150 posts per day phase


  Damn, I'm going to need to cut down. @jean15paul_PE thanks for the re-post/summary of the rules. 
 



ChebyshevII PE said:


> According to this:
> 
> https://www.mafiauniverse.com/wiki/Category:Roles
> 
> Tracker: Gets name of player on whom target performed an action (e.g. if Cheb is Maf and targets Jean, Roar can track Cheb and get from bot that Jean was Cheb's target). Note that this doesn't appear to work the other way around (i.e. Roar will not get "Cheb" if Roar tracked Jean).
> 
> Motion Detector: Gets yes if target either performed an action or was the target of an action (unknown which is which), but no further information.
> 
> In light of this, I'd assume the tracker's information is secret, at a minimum. I could see the mod/bot revealing the results of the motion detector to the public by keeping details hidden; the motion detector for that night would know what to do with the info.


Holy fk that's a lot of roles. 
Favorite I noticed so far: The *Purple Goo* will passively and reflexively cause their role to be switched with any player targeting it at night. 



JayKay PE said:


> Actually, I think the 'tracker' role is similar to the cop because it lets you know if someone visited or was visited.  I assume a majority of the time the mafia players will always 'visit' someone.  Someone being 'visited' is either being visited by the mafia or the doctor.


Durian just posted this, but rules say it's mandatory to visit as mafia.


----------



## DLD PE

Roarbark said:


> Damn, I'm going to need to cut down. @jean15paul_PE thanks for the re-post/summary of the rules.


:rotflmao:


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Still confused, but looking forward to it.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

DuranDuran said:


> @jean15paul_PE what's your definition of "new?"


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.




----------



## Audi Driver P.E.




----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

jean15paul_PE said:


> I propose a new role specifically for @Audi driver, P.E.: *The Curmudgeon*
> 
> The Curmudgeon complains constantly, but has no effect on gameplay!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

no stop plz


----------



## Roarbark

^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## User1

just an announcement that since the game is completely different i am going to try to switch things up from my usual approach so feel free to ask if people are mafia bc i am going to attempt to not just blanket ask in groups of 2-4. 

thank you for listening. 

also, i am not mafia.


----------



## DLD PE

tj_PE said:


> just an announcement that since the game is completely different i am going to try to switch things up from my usual approach so feel free to ask if people are mafia bc i am going to attempt to not just blanket ask in groups of 2-4.
> 
> thank you for listening.
> 
> also, i am not mafia.


Suspish!


----------



## blybrook PE

First Target identified, lol


----------



## JayKay PE

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> Still confused, but looking forward to it.


Still confused and not looking forward to it.


----------



## Roarbark

I can't read, so I have no idea what the new rules are.


----------



## JayKay PE

*Mafia Round: TOURNAMENT-RULES.  THIS IS A BAD IDEA.*

Alright guys here we go again...

There are townsfolk, and Mafia members. Townsfolk are going to try to eliminate the Mafia before the Mafia eliminates them. The game ends when either all of the Mafia is eliminated (town wins), or there are fewer townsfolk than Mafia members (Mafia wins).

Since this is a mock-tournament, we will be following the rules that @Lissa had forwarded to our crew.   *A big change to our usual rules is that there will be NO PMING outside of people who have roles, who will be communicating in moderator PM threads, and you MUST post at least 5x per day (before 9PM EST) to proceed to the next voting day.  It is in the interest of both mafia members and townies to not prematurely lose members by not posting (this does include spam)*

*The game will start on Tuesday, May 5, 2020.  There will not be a lynching on the first day; lynching will begin on Day 2.  Mafia can lynch the first night.*

There will be three (3) characters in this round, with one of the characters encompassing 2 of the standard characters we’re used previously.  I’ve described them, and their roles, below:

Mafia:


There will be 3 mafia members.  

It is mandatory for the mafia to kill someone each night.

Mafia can communicate at any time via PM to other mafia players.

The mafia kill is displayed as an action to the Tracker and Motion Detector (actions of the Jack of All Trades [JoAT]).

*The mafia response must be received by 9PM EST.*

Jack of All Trades (JoAT)


There will be 2 JoAT players.

They are separate players and will not be in communication with each other.

The JoAT player will have the following actions: *9x Doctor, 9x Motion Detector, 9x Tracker*

Doctor - Standard doctor role; you can save someone by sending the mod their name. In Tournament Rules you will not learn if you saved someone from the mafia.

*NEW ROLE* Motion Detector - Motion Detecting another player will detect any motion surrounding that player that Night. If they visit someone or were visited by someone else, you will detect motion. If they did not visit anyone and were not visited by anyone, you will not detect motion. You will not learn what type of Night Action was used on or by your target or who used those actions.  The mod response to this skill is ‘Motion detected’ or ‘No motion detected’.

*NEW ROLE *Tracker -  Tracking another player informs you who that player used a Night Action on that night, if any. You will not learn what type of Night Action your target has.  The mod response to this skill is ‘Tracked player used a night action on BLANK’ or ‘Tracked player did not use a night action’.

*The JoAT response must be received by 9PM EST.*

Unlike the mafia, the JoAT can choose not to use a night action. If you do not submit an action, you will forego your action on that day. Keep in mind that if you have multiple uses of your abilities, you must cycle through all of them before being allowed to reuse any of them.

Townie


There will be 10 Townie players.

Townies cannot use night actions.  

Townies can have night actions performed on them (kills, saved by doctor, motion detected, or tracker). 

*Townies can begin to lynch on DAY 2*

If Townies lynch a special character, the role will be revealed.

I will be sending more specific instructions to the members of the Mafia and the JoAT. If you did not receive a PM from me, then you are a regular townsfolk.

*REMEMBER; DO NOT PM THIS GAME.*

You may use this thread to vote and post about the game. Anyone (playing or not playing, eliminated or not) can use this thread to speculate, discuss, accuse, or otherwise participate in the game; just please make sure to follow regular EB forum guidelines.

To vote on a person to eliminate, begining Wednesday, May 6, 2020, mention me @JayKay PE and tell me specifically that 1) you are voting and 2) the username of the person you are voting to eliminate.

Example: @JayKay PE I vote for @Roarbark because he has abandoned the 103 children that he adopted from @ChebyshevII PE

*Please submit your votes by 9:00 PM EST/8:00 PM Central/7:00 PM Mountain/6:00 PM Pacific Time/Whatever Roar and Bly-time.*

Your vote only counts if you are playing and not yet eliminated. If there is a tie for most votes, I will pick one of the voted users at random and/or require the tied players to send me 10 rounds of 'rock, paper, scissors'. If there are no votes, I will pick a person at random (i.e. role will not matter) to eliminate; suffice it to say it’s in both groups’ best interest to vote for at least one person.

Finally, you are not allowed to reveal your role, privately or publicly, after you have been eliminated. You may not post screengrabs of private messages in this thread.

For reference, the 15 players in this round are:

@ChebyshevII PE, @DuranDuran, @txjennah PE, @tj_PE, @jean15paul_PE, @MadamPirate PE, @LyceeFruit PE, @blybrook PE, @squaretaper LIT AF PE, @SaltySteve, @Roarbark, @NikR_PE, @chart94, @vhab49_PE, and @Audi driver, P.E.

I will be sending out messages for specific roles in a few. If you do not receive a message by tournament start tomorrow, then you are a regular townie.  Please note that @RBHeadge PE will be cc’d on all moderator PMs during this round of gameplay in an attempt to better understand ‘Tournament rules’ (and to probably help me in my moderating duties this round, since I am still a little shaky on

If you have any questions, or you would like me to tell you which players are still standing, please let me know.

Good luck to everyone!  Let's have fun and hopefully I don’t have a nervous breakdown!


----------



## blybrook PE

Let the games begin


----------



## User1

woooooooooooo

still not maf


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

This will be interesting.


----------



## blybrook PE

Does this post count for my 5 for today? or should I just start tomorrow?


----------



## blybrook PE

two


----------



## blybrook PE

three


----------



## blybrook PE

quad


----------



## blybrook PE

ok, got my 5 in


----------



## Roarbark

JayKay PE said:


> Example: @JayKay PE I vote for @Roarbark because he has abandoned the 103 children that he adopted from @ChebyshevII PE


Aw  . I didn't abandon them, I got murdered. 



blybrook PE said:


> Does this post count for my 5 for today? or should I just start tomorrow?


I thought it was 150.
*Edit: please don't do that 150 times.*


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

JayKay PE said:


> Still confused and not looking forward to it.


SAME

Post 1/5


----------



## JayKay PE

Roarbark said:


> I thought it was 150.
> *Edit: please don't do that 150 times.*


I saw the 150 and was like 'Where did this number originate?  5 is way more reasonable for these wahoos who sometimes can't get on the computer until after work'

Plus I was not going to sit here counting 150 posts.  I have some free time, but not that much.


----------



## SaltySteve PE

I'm interested to see how this round plays out. I think it's going to be much tougher for the Town without the ability to form private groups through PM. I'm glad I ended up as a Townie.

Post 1/5


----------



## JayKay PE

SaltySteve said:


> I'm interested to see how this round plays out. I think it's going to be much tougher for the Town without the ability to form private groups through PM. I'm glad I ended up as a Townie.
> 
> Post 1/5


I'm interested to see how much I can fuck this up as a mod.

Also, I appreciates you numbering your initial 5 posts.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

I'm still v confused about the tracker/motion detector roles but i'm just gonna wing it...

post 2/5


----------



## SaltySteve PE

It's a test round. Cant go any worse than when we added the town drunk, SK, and whatever that other role was.

Post 2/5


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

SaltySteve said:


> It's a test round. Cant go any worse than when we added the town drunk, SK, and whatever that other role was.
> 
> Post 2/5


vigilante! 

post 3/5


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

ordered bagels &amp; cream cheese for curbside pick up on Thursday.

Also ordered a cake since I want cake &amp; can't be arsed to make my own right now (plus I don't want a 2-tier 9in cake)

post 4/5


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

TRIPLE?!

post 5/5


----------



## JayKay PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> I'm still v confused about the tracker/motion detector roles but i'm just gonna wing it...
> 
> post 2/5


I was going to put a little 'scenario' post up in maybe an hour or two the describes all the different responses.  I figured that would help everyone (mafia, JoAT, and townies) since this round is new the everyone.

Tbh, some of the roles are interesting, but the lack of PMing does make this weird.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Morning all.  

I am not Mafia.

1/5


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Also, I thought that the tournament rules the 150 was a max posts count?

2/5


----------



## DLD PE

Post 1:  Good morning! I'm in the office today and super busy so probably won't update spreadsheet until tomorrow. Good luck guys!  May the 4th be with you (belated)!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Instructions unclear, adopted 103 cats.

1/3


----------



## DLD PE

Post 2:  I'm just a post.  Nothing special.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Ooh! Unintended ToP, too bad not the SPAM thread.

2/5


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Triple?

3/5


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

HELLA NOT MAF

4/5


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> Instructions unclear, adopted 103 cats.
> 
> 1/3


Just had to out do Cruella and her 101 Dalmations huh?

3/5


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Also, SPAM.

5/5


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Did I do it right @JayKay PE?

6/5


----------



## JayKay PE

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> Did I do it right @JayKay PE?
> 
> 6/5


I don't even know anymore...


----------



## SaltySteve PE

I think once you hit 5/5 you can stop with the count you over achiever.

Post 3/5


----------



## JayKay PE

vhab49_PE said:


> Also, I thought that the tournament rules the 150 was a max posts count?
> 
> 2/5


I read the rules and per user it was 150 posts per day max in the specific mafia thread, with this lifted in the 2-hours before final voting (aka: when things get crazy).  They required a minimum of 10 posts per day per person.  I figured 5 posts per person as a minimum.  I could care less how many times you post per day, as long as you @ me so I know who you voted for (since we don't have their cool bot that keeps track of that stuff).


----------



## blybrook PE

JayKay PE said:


> I read the rules and per user it was 150 posts per day max in the specific mafia thread, with this lifted in the 2-hours before final voting (aka: when things get crazy).  They required a minimum of 10 posts per day per person.  I figured 5 posts per person as a minimum.  I could care less how many times you post per day, as long as you @ me so I know who you voted for (since we don't have their cool bot that keeps track of that stuff).


And meet the minimum count of 5...

1/5


----------



## JayKay PE

DuranDuran said:


> Post 1:  Good morning! I'm in the office today and super busy so probably won't update spreadsheet until tomorrow. Good luck guys!  May the 4th be with you (belated)!


I mean, as per the tournament rules, no lynching tonight anyway, so...yeah.


----------



## blybrook PE

Yes up early. Watching the moon and working a kink out my neck. 

This townie is going to take a nap.

2/5


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

JayKay PE said:


> I mean, as per the tournament rules, no lynching tonight anyway, so...yeah.


As per heretofore ipso facto ad infinitum de gustubus non disputandum whence wherefore forthwith posse comitatus UNCE UNCE UNCE.

7/5


----------



## JayKay PE

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> As per heretofore ipso facto ad infinitum de gustubus non disputandum whence wherefore forthwith posse comitatus UNCE UNCE UNCE.
> 
> 7/5


Lorem ipsum dolor sit amet, consectetur adipiscing elit, sed do eiusmod tempor incididunt ut labore et dolore magna aliqua.

...

UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Morning people. What a beautiful day in Tourny Town.


----------



## DLD PE

JayKay PE said:


> Lorem ipsum dolor sit amet, consectetur adipiscing elit, sed do eiusmod tempor incididunt ut labore et dolore magna aliqua.
> 
> ...
> 
> UNCE UNCE UNCE.


Different languages....suspish!


----------



## DLD PE

Post 4:  Well not really suspish.  Just trying to get posts in.


----------



## DLD PE

Sicut superius et inferius.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Waiting for this first night kill with these epic new rules is like waiting for the yuuuge bass to drop WUBWUBWUBWUBWUB UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Not usually a fan of simile but hey this is EB not Creative Writing 101.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Triple?


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

i have french toast 6/5


----------



## SaltySteve PE

It makes sense for the town to not get a vote until after the mafia has made their first night kill. 

Post 4/5


----------



## User1

SaltySteve said:


> It makes sense for the town to not get a vote until after the mafia has made their first night kill.
> 
> Post 4/5


WHY DOES IT MAKE SENSE? ARE YOU MAFIA!?!?!? SUSPISH

1/5


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

SaltySteve said:


> It makes sense for the town to not get a vote until after the mafia has made their first night kill.
> 
> Post 4/5


I was actually kind of thinking the same thing. If you're thinking about it from "real life" perspective, not a game. The town doesn't know that something is wrong until the mafia takes action. Before the first nightkill, all the townies think everything is perfect.

Also before I get asked. No. I am _not_ mafia.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> i have french toast 6/5


I want.

uh, 4/5?

I forgot already.


----------



## txjennah PE

Five posts a day?! :: grumble::

1/5


----------



## DLD PE

tj_PE said:


> WHY DOES IT MAKE SENSE? ARE YOU MAFIA!?!?!? SUSPISH
> 
> 1/5


Everything is perfect in my little town


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

DuranDuran said:


> Everything is perfect in my little town


except you don't have french toast. so it is not perfect!

already lying, SUSPISH.

7/5


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Yeah, I'm not counting my post. I am just assuming that I normally participate enough.


----------



## SaltySteve PE

tj_PE said:


> WHY DOES IT MAKE SENSE? ARE YOU MAFIA!?!?!? SUSPISH
> 
> 1/5






jean15paul_PE said:


> I was actually kind of thinking the same thing. If you're thinking about it from "real life" not a game. The town doesn't know that something is wrong until the mafia takes action. Before the first nightkill, all the townies think everything is perfect.
> 
> Also before I get asked. No. I am _not_ mafia.


Unless this is Minority Report, you don't know a crime has been committed until it's been committed. You can't just go lynch someone before the first night kill has happened.

Post 5/5


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> Yeah, I'm not counting my post. I am just assuming that I normally participate enough.


SUSPISH

8/5


----------



## User1

SaltySteve said:


> Unless this is Minority Report, you don't know a crime has been committed until it's been committed. You can't just go lynch someone before the first night kill has happened.
> 
> Post 5/5


get out of here with your "logic" i can try to lynch someone if i want to! 

2/5


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

SaltySteve said:


> Unless this is Minority Report, you don't know a crime has been committed until it's been committed. You can't just go lynch someone before the first night kill has happened.
> 
> Post 5/5


Hm... Maybe this for the next family movie night. I think my son might like it.


----------



## txjennah PE

EVERYONE IS SUSPISH

145/5


----------



## blybrook PE

Of course, we're engineers..

3/5


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

engineers are trustworthy. politicians are suspish


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> Instructions unclear, adopted 103 cats.
> 
> 1/3


Instructions unclear, had 103 kids.

1/5


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

SaltySteve said:


> Unless this is Minority Report, you don't know a crime has been committed until it's been committed. You can't just go lynch someone before the first night kill has happened.
> 
> Post 5/5


Why?

2/5


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Triple

3/5


----------



## NikR_PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Welcome back! We missed having you!


Thanks. Currently been damn busy with work. Missed you all too. Decided that participating in the mafia game will force me to spend some time here.


----------



## JayKay PE

Oh god, you guys are actually posting, which means if they're unnumbered I got to check to see if you're legit/boot you if you're not.

Sorry guys, I don't know how much writing will get done this mod round since I'm still trying to figure out the rules/how this is managed.


----------



## blybrook PE

Sounds like the MOD needs some assistant MODs to keep everything in line.

@JayKay PE, can you wrangle any of your alter ego's / pseudonyms on the board to assist?

4/5


----------



## DLD PE

blybrook PE said:


> Sounds like the MOD needs some assistant MODs to keep everything in line.
> 
> @JayKay PE, can you wrangle any of your alter ego's / pseudonyms on the board to assist?
> 
> 4/5


Agree, but I vote we ban any political posts.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

blybrook PE said:


> Sounds like the MOD needs some assistant MODs to keep everything in line.
> 
> @JayKay PE, can you wrangle any of your alter ego's / pseudonyms on the board to assist?
> 
> 4/5


@JayKay PE, I'll be assistant mod. Just let me know who the mafia is and I'll help you keep track of everything. Deal?


----------



## DLD PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> @JayKay PE, I'll be assistant mod. Just let me know who the mafia is and I'll help you keep track of everything. Deal?


----------



## MadamPirate PE

NikR_PE said:


> Thanks. Currently been damn busy with work. Missed you all too. Decided that participating in the mafia game will force me to spend some time here.


yaaaaaay youre baaaaaaack

1/5


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Also, a thread good morning to y'all. 

2/5


----------



## NikR_PE

MadamPirate PE said:


> yaaaaaay youre baaaaaaack
> 
> 1/5


woo hooo

2/5


----------



## NikR_PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> _not_


italics.... cant shake off those Italian roots huh. Def mafia.

3/5


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

anybody having a good lunch today?
(no voting, no intel, not sure what to talk about.   ) 
lol


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

NikR_PE said:


> italics.... cant shake off those Italian roots huh. Def mafia.
> 
> 3/5


*insert Italian flag emoji*


----------



## MadamPirate PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> anybody having a good lunch today?
> (no voting, no intel, not sure what to talk about.   )
> lol


I'm prolly going to have leftover pizza. Because easy.

3/5


----------



## NikR_PE

its Cinco de Mayo and taco tuesday. So of course we are having tacos.

4/5


----------



## txjennah PE

I miss celebrating Cinco de Mayo in a warm climate where the Mexican food is actually good.

3/5


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

i won a gift card to LL Bean.

and i don't shop there.

9/5


----------



## JayKay PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> i won a gift card to LL Bean.
> 
> and i don't shop there.
> 
> 9/5


Uh.  Buy wonderful, sensible, jackets.  LLBean shit lasts forever.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> anybody having a good lunch today?
> (no voting, no intel, not sure what to talk about.   )
> lol






MadamPirate PE said:


> I'm prolly going to have leftover pizza. Because easy.
> 
> 3/5






NikR_PE said:


> its Cinco de Mayo and taco tuesday. So of course we are having tacos.
> 
> 4/5


My wife isn't feeling well and didn't want to eat lunch. She just had some fruit. And I didn't want to dirty any dishes just for myself. So I had a single leftover BBQ rib, and a single leftover bagel with cilantro-jalapeno dip. #nodishes #fingerfood #lazymeal


----------



## blybrook PE

Lunch is in another hour. Time for another Teams Meeting.

5/5 (I think)


----------



## DLD PE

I like Teams so far, but don't see much difference from Business Skype.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Yall are using the full functionality of Teams: Teams/channels, Chat, File collaboration, web meetings, video and audio calls, etc. 
If I remember correctly, Skype didn't do half that stuff. Just chat and meetings.

We're actually starting to largely get away from email because all correspondance is moving to Teams channels.


----------



## DLD PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> Yall are using the full functionality of Teams: Teams/channels, Chat, File collaboration, web meetings, video and audio calls, etc.
> If I remember correctly, Skype didn't do half that stuff. Just chat and meetings.
> 
> We're actually starting to largely get away from email because all correspondance is moving to Teams channels.


Aaahhh i see said the blind man!

No were just using it for chat and meetings.  Outlook still for emails.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

DuranDuran said:


> I like Teams so far, but don't see much difference from Business Skype.






jean15paul_PE said:


> Yall are using the full functionality of Teams: Teams/channels, Chat, File collaboration, web meetings, video and audio calls, etc.
> If I remember correctly, Skype didn't do half that stuff. Just chat and meetings.
> 
> We're actually starting to largely get away from email because all correspondance is moving to Teams channels.


This plus GIFs.


----------



## blybrook PE

We're using nearly every functionality of Teams but will maintain email for external communications.

I've been told specifically that we're not opening up the external sharing portions of Teams for document control concerns.

The GIF's have to be used carefully if the IT company hasn't blocked some of the more risky ones that are available.

6/5


----------



## NikR_PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> We're actually starting to largely get away from email because all correspondance is moving to Teams channels.


same here. I like it because you can follow the whole convo even if you joined it later and get an idea of whats going on.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

blybrook PE said:


> We're using nearly every functionality of Teams but will maintain email for external communications.
> 
> I've been told specifically that we're not opening up the external sharing portions of Teams for document control concerns.
> 
> The GIF's have to be used carefully if the IT company hasn't blocked some of the more risky ones that are available.
> 
> 6/5


Some of the GIFs are def NSFW.

My company hasn't blocked/limited them yet.


----------



## DLD PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> Some of the GIFs are def NSFW.
> 
> My company hasn't blocked/limited them yet.


*Googles "NSFW"

Got it.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

DuranDuran said:


> *Googles "NSFW"
> 
> Got it.


did you add it to the cheatsheet


----------



## DLD PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> did you add it to the cheatsheet


On my to do list when i get home


----------



## MadamPirate PE

DuranDuran said:


> I like Teams so far, but don't see much difference from Business Skype.


Gifs. So many gifs. And emoji. And being able to just thumbs up a post when someone asks for something.

4/5


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

DuranDuran said:


> Aaahhh i see said the blind man!
> 
> No were just using it for chat and meetings.  Outlook still for emails.


If you're familiar with Slack (or Discord) Teams is basically that with better conversation threading.
Online file storage and collaboration (like Google Drive/Docs or Dropbox), but the files are connected to Channels or Chats
Online meetings (think webex, gotomeeting, etc)
Chat, calls (ala Skype)
online calendars
and of course it integrates with all of Microsoft's online products (office.com, etc)


----------



## NikR_PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> Some of the GIFs are def NSFW.
> 
> My company hasn't blocked/limited them yet.


I totally missed that it had gif's .Glad no one uses them in our office.


----------



## User1

hi this is 

3/5


----------



## DLD PE

tj_PE said:


> hi this is
> 
> 3/5


Only 3 posts so far?  Suspish.


----------



## blybrook PE

The only gif I've used is the minion mic drop. And it was GLORIOUS!

8/5


----------



## blybrook PE

9/5


----------



## blybrook PE

And a triple

10/5


----------



## blybrook PE

and now it appears that Teams is having connection issues. Glad I was able to finish that last meeting when I did...

11/5


----------



## User1

I've been working! this is stressful! 

4/5


----------



## Roarbark

Was gonna post these all together per my usual, but... Splitting up is better for my quota...
(1/5)


----------



## Roarbark

SaltySteve said:


> I'm interested to see how this round plays out. I think it's going to be much tougher for the Town without the ability to form private groups through PM. I'm glad I ended up as a Townie.
> 
> Post 1/5


  Same... I feel like when I don't pmed by cop early I just feel lost/unsure for most of the game, why I usually don't vote at first... Wait, by the new tourney rules do you have to vote in lynching?



LyceeFruit PE said:


> vigilante!
> 
> post 3/5


I.e. Non-Serial Killer. 
(2/5)


----------



## Roarbark

vhab49_PE said:


> Also, I thought that the tournament rules the 150 was a max posts count?
> 
> 2/5


Yeah I was joking based off that number, saying it was a min, not a max  



blybrook PE said:


> Yes up early. Watching the moon and working a kink out my neck.
> 
> This townie is going to take a nap.
> 
> 2/5


Ooh, kinky.(3/5)


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I'm doing this to meet my post count. 4/5


----------



## Roarbark

SaltySteve said:


> Unless this is Minority Report, you don't know a crime has been committed until it's been committed. You can't just go lynch someone before the first night kill has happened.
> 
> Post 5/5


This is why Mafayette is a terrible place to live. It's like.... what's it called.... Crusty jugglers.... um..... Hot Fuzz!

What if (in our past rules) the town are actually the bad guys, who start lynching people, and the Mafia come in afterward to stop them? 






/End Conspiracy theory



txjennah PE said:


> EVERYONE IS SUSPISH
> 
> 145/5


Your counting is suspish!
(4/5)


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Yay, I've met my quota. 5/5


----------



## Roarbark

&amp; lastly @tj_PE No I'm not maf.
(5/5)

*Edit*: ITT (in this thread): Malicious compliance. 
*Also Edit*: TJ, Amusing that the one time it would help you get quota (Roar are you mafia 1/5, Cheb are you maf 2/5, Square you maf 3/5?), you said you're not going to spam question. 
*Also Also Edit*: @ChebyshevII PE at least try


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Roarbark said:


> @ChebyshevII PE at least try


I am.

6/5


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Happy Cinco de Mayo. DOWN WITH THE FRENCH.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Also, not maf.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Triple?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

DuranDuran said:


> I like Teams so far, but don't see much difference from Business Skype.


OMG, how and why did this suddenly become a thing in the last few months?! They forced it on me in November, and now almost everything I do at work is on teams. It's slowing down the network and not easy to keep organized. I'm not a fan.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

I am currently suspicious of @Roarbark and @tj_PE for no good reasons.   

I'm sure I'll change my mind by tomorrow.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> OMG, how and why did this suddenly become a thing in the last few months?! They forced it on me in November, and now almost everything I do at work is on teams. It's slowing down the network and not easy to keep organized. I'm not a fan.


Microsoft has been working on Teams for a while. Ever since Slack's meteoric rise a couple years ago. Fun fact: Slack is/was the fastest grown enterprise software in history. Microsoft actually considered buying Slack, but decided it was cheaper to just kill them. With the quarantine and work from home, they decided this is the moment for the big push.

Almost all major business using Microsoft Software. And with their subscription model, it's SO easy to deploy new software to all of them. They have the contracts and partnerships to make encourage people to use it, and then network effects: once a lot of people start using it, it spreads more and more.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Hi everyone, thanks for running this little experiment for me. I appreciate.

I got my round assignment. I will be playing in Game 10, starting June 8. I certainly hope things clam down IRL by then. I need to start researching tourney play. The pride of EB is at stake, or something like that...


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

@JayKay PE what am I on... like 11/5? I haven't been counting


----------



## DLD PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> OMG, how and why did this suddenly become a thing in the last few months?! They forced it on me in November, and now almost everything I do at work is on teams. It's slowing down the network and not easy to keep organized. I'm not a fan.


This!  I was fine with Business Skype and corporate let Teams take over without us knowing, so it caught us off guard.  I hope we only use it for chat and calls.  I'd rather keep Outlook for e-mails and scheduling.


----------



## User1

i can't keep up with this very serious game if people are talking about goddamn skype 



5/5


----------



## DLD PE

tj_PE said:


> i can't keep up with this very serious game if people are talking about goddamn skype
> 
> 
> 
> 5/5


You can't PM if you're townie, but you can use TEAMS.  If you Skype you're mafia.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

DuranDuran said:


> This!  I was fine with Business Skype and corporate let Teams take over without us knowing, so it caught us off guard.  I hope we only use it for chat and calls.  I'd rather keep Outlook for e-mails and scheduling.


Well a lot of departments in my company were already using Slack. ITS came to us almost 2 years ago and said, "we're not paying for Slack if we have access to Teams." And then they ran a year long pilot. So we've had lots of notice.


----------



## DLD PE

@tj_PE do you Skype?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

RBHeadge PE said:


> Hi everyone, thanks for running this little experiment for me. I appreciate.
> 
> I got my round assignment. I will be playing in Game 10, starting June 8. I certainly hope things clam down IRL by then. I need to start researching tourney play. The pride of EB is at stake, or something like that...


Yay! How can we spectate? Or do you know yet?


----------



## User1

DuranDuran said:


> @tj_PE do you Skype?


NO

fun fact

someone hacked my skype and i didn't know what email address i used to sign up for skype, so skype let the person who hacked it keep it.


----------



## DLD PE

tj_PE said:


> NO
> 
> fun fact
> 
> someone hacked my skype and i didn't know what email address i used to sign up for skype, so skype let the person who hacked it keep it.


That don't sound like fun.  Sounds like a dick move.

TJ is officially off my suspish radar for having gone through this.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

BTW, as part of my learning and observation I will be PMing random players during the round to ask about their thoughts and comments on gameplay, and ig they are engaging in any strategy. If you see me pm'ing someone, you should NOT view it as an indication of them playing a special role.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

tj_PE said:


> NO
> 
> fun fact
> 
> someone hacked my skype and i didn't know what email address i used to sign up for skype, so skype let the person who hacked it keep it.


so there's probably a tj_PE Russian bot porn Skype account out there somewhere.

My wife had to do the same thing with her Twitter account. She signed up using an old email address that she doesn't have access to anymore. She never used Twitter and eventually forgot about it. Then the account got hacked and Twitter can only restore based on the original email address. So now someone else's boobs are posted on Twitter under my wife's name.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

MadamPirate PE said:


> Gifs. So many gifs. And emoji. And being able to just thumbs up a post when someone asks for something.
> 
> 4/5


But the emojis are awful and lacking


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

blybrook PE said:


> and now it appears that Teams is having connection issues. Glad I was able to finish that last meeting when I did...
> 
> 11/5


Yeah, half my.coworkers were "unknown status"


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> OMG, how and why did this suddenly become a thing in the last few months?! They forced it on me in November, and now almost everything I do at work is on teams. It's slowing down the network and not easy to keep organized. I'm not a fan.


Giggling because RB said OMG.

My company transitioned last year. My division had to switch over in like September. And we got rid of skype in December.


----------



## Roarbark

DuranDuran said:


> You can't PM if you're townie, but you can use TEAMS.  If you Skype you're mafia.


What if you use Zoom? 
(6/5)


----------



## User1

teams makes everything slow for me and i have an architect that is sending shit in teams like SEND ME AN EMAIL I DONT WANT YOU TO HAVE THE LITTLE EYEBALL SAYING I READ IT OKAY


----------



## blybrook PE

tj_PE said:


> teams makes everything slow for me and i have an architect that is sending shit in teams like SEND ME AN EMAIL I DONT WANT YOU TO HAVE THE LITTLE EYEBALL SAYING I READ IT OKAY


----------



## DLD PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> Yeah, half my.coworkers were "unknown status"


Lycee and her whole company are NOCs.


----------



## DLD PE

tj_PE said:


> teams makes everything slow for me and i have an architect that is sending shit in teams like SEND ME AN EMAIL I DONT WANT YOU TO HAVE THE LITTLE EYEBALL SAYING I READ IT OKAY


----------



## DLD PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> BTW, as part of my learning and observation I will be PMing random players during the round to ask about their thoughts and comments on gameplay, and ig they are engaging in any strategy. If you see me pm'ing someone, you should NOT view it as an indication of them playing a special role.


That's as suspish a statement as I've ever seen on here, as in ALL TIME suspish.


----------



## DLD PE

tj_PE said:


> teams makes everything slow for me and i have an architect that is sending shit in teams like SEND ME AN EMAIL I DONT WANT YOU TO HAVE THE LITTLE EYEBALL SAYING I READ IT OKAY


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Ugh so glad the day is over. 

5/5


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Man, we should mandate minimum post counts on the spam thread!

7/5


----------



## LyceeFruit PE




----------



## User1

LyceeFruit PE said:


> View attachment 17460


how i feel rn.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

DuranDuran said:


> That's as suspish a statement as I've ever seen on here, as in ALL TIME suspish.


then vote for me during the lynch.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Tacos and margs4/5


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

I'm just a girl, a normal townie.

5/5.

Pls don't nightkill. Or do, ill forget to post.some day this week.


----------



## Roarbark

tj_PE said:


> teams makes everything slow for me and i have an architect that is sending shit in teams like SEND ME AN EMAIL I DONT WANT YOU TO HAVE THE LITTLE EYEBALL SAYING I READ IT OKAY


----------



## txjennah PE

Ugh I'm still working and forgot about the dumb minimum post count I'M CRANKY.

4/5


----------



## txjennah PE

I want ice cream 

5/5


----------



## chart94 PE

Sorry I have been busy studying for finals


----------



## chart94 PE

I will post sand try and be productive tomorrow


----------



## chart94 PE

Until then I am not very useful as I’m cramming currently


----------



## chart94 PE

Post 3 was true. I am not mafia I am a humble student


----------



## chart94 PE

And @tj_PE just in case you ask no I am not mafia


----------



## Roarbark

txjennah PE said:


> I want ice cream
> 
> 5/5


I just finished the Half Baked, but you can have some Kona Mud Pie if you swing by my place.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

View attachment 16990


----------



## txjennah PE

Roarbark said:


> I just finished the Half Baked, but you can have some Kona Mud Pie if you swing by my place.


::hops on a plane for ice cream::


----------



## Roarbark

txjennah PE said:


> ::hops on a plane for ice cream::


Maybe I should have mentioned, there's a mandatory 14 day quarantine for visitors (not joking).


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Roarbark said:


> Maybe I should have mentioned, there's a mandatory 14 day quarantine for visitors (not joking).


Maine too!

1/5


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

GOOOOOOD MORNING SPAMMERS!

2/5


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

I know this isn't the spam thread but meh

3/5


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

i have leftover mac &amp; cheese for lunch today.

you know how annoying it is to reheat mac &amp; cheese WITHOUT A MICROWAVE?!

4/5


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

I want a microwave but I'd probably have to get rid of a crockpot to have space.

5/5


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Or the instantpot.

I wish boyfriend liked yogurt. I want to try making it in my instantpot.

6/5


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

And I just don't want that much yogurt for myself.

7/5


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

WAIT

I could share with Moo!

Stuff the kongs &amp; toppl with it! 

8/5


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Ok! I need to get milk.

And a recipe.

9/5


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

And I desperately need to return all of the bottles to the farm &amp; get my deposits back...

10/5


----------



## JayKay PE

Lolol, @LyceeFruit PE I was going to count posts after I updated for today, but you started so strong, you're my new ref point for the day start.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

JayKay PE said:


> Lolol, @LyceeFruit PE I was going to count posts after I updated for today, but you started so strong, you're my new ref point for the day start.


I did stop counting posts yesterday, I think I stopped at 9 *shrugs*

11/5


----------



## JayKay PE

The day dawned wet and gross, the rain falling from the sky like dog piss.  Everyone was pissed (_haha_) at @Audi driver, P.E. because they were moving away from the town and everyone had to wake up super early to say goodbye.  Something about a blundered coup and the rest of the HOE board rising up and kicking them out from being president.  Grass height and proper sidewalk coloration seemed to be the tipping point.

Any who, everyone was grumbling into their coffee cups that were heavily laced with brandy and other exciting flavors. Standing on the edge of the sidewalk, nobody noticed the body until after @Audi driver, P.E. left, due to it being wrapped as per HOA regulations for leaf disposal.  I mean, if there wasn't a head sticking out, poorly covered by a folded newspaper, who knows if the body would have been discovered by the neighborhood until the next clam bake?

The townies discovered that @ChebyshevII PE had been murdered in the middle of the night and that some mafia members had moved into their gated community.

The nerve.

@Audi driver, P.E. moved away from the town due to lack of thread activity.

The remaining players are:

@DuranDuran, @txjennah PE, @tj_PE, @jean15paul_PE, @MadamPirate PE, @LyceeFruit PE, @blybrook PE, @squaretaper LIT AF PE, @SaltySteve, @Roarbark, @NikR_PE, @chart94, and@vhab49_PE

(Also, I SOOOOOO APPRECIATE everyone who labeled their first 5 posts, even if they were spam, made it hella easy to check this morning).


----------



## DLD PE

JayKay PE said:


> The day dawned wet and gross, the rain falling from the sky like dog piss.  Everyone was pissed (_haha_) at @Audi driver, P.E. because they were moving away from the town and everyone had to wake up super early to say goodbye.  Something about a blundered coup and the rest of the HOE board rising up and kicking them out from being president.  Grass height and proper sidewalk coloration seemed to be the tipping point.
> 
> Any who, everyone was grumbling into their coffee cups that were heavily laced with brandy and other exciting flavors. Standing on the edge of the sidewalk, nobody noticed the body until after @Audi driver, P.E. left, due to it being wrapped as per HOA regulations for leaf disposal.  I mean, if there wasn't a head sticking out, poorly covered by a folded newspaper, who knows if the body would have been discovered by the neighborhood until the next clam bake?
> 
> The townies discovered that @ChebyshevII PE had been murdered in the middle of the night and that some mafia members had moved into their gated community.
> 
> The nerve.
> 
> @Audi driver, P.E. moved away from the town due to lack of thread activity.
> 
> The remaining players are:
> 
> @DuranDuran, @txjennah PE, @tj_PE, @jean15paul_PE, @MadamPirate PE, @LyceeFruit PE, @blybrook PE, @squaretaper LIT AF PE, @SaltySteve, @Roarbark, @NikR_PE, @chart94, and@vhab49_PE
> 
> (Also, I SOOOOOO APPRECIATE everyone who labeled their first 5 posts, even if they were spam, made it hella easy to check this morning).


POST ONE:

Wait what?  A nightkill already?  This is bulls***, I mean dog piss!

And Audi wtf?  Who am I going to vote for now?


----------



## JayKay PE

DuranDuran said:


> POST ONE:
> 
> Wait what?  A nightkill already?  This is bulls***, I mean dog piss!
> 
> And Audi wtf?  Who am I going to vote for now?


Yup!  Mafia gets to kill on Day 1, I assume to trigger everyone into knowing there are mafia (at least that's how I was interpreting the rules).

AND @Audi driver, P.E. IS SEMI DEAD TO ME.  UNLESS THEY START POSTING AGAIN.  AND THEN I'LL FORGET EVERYTHING AS PER USUAL.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Good morning all! Hopefully working conditions are better for Mafia today.

1/5


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

And Now I feel like I should clarify - conditions for playing Mafia, not being Mafia. Work was a bit hectic yesterday.

2/5

Am townie, still. Kay thanks bye.


----------



## SaltySteve PE

Now that a crime has been committed, everyone can start making lynchin' plans!

@DuranDuran did you kill Cheby?

Post 1/5


----------



## SaltySteve PE

@vhab49_PE did you kill Cheby?

Post 2/5


----------



## DLD PE

vhab49_PE said:


> Good morning all! Hopefully working conditions are better for Mafia today.
> 
> 1/5


POST 2:

WTF Vhab?  He was just a boy!

@JayKay PE I vote for @vhab49_PE.  Going after the kids is unacceptable, much less any townie!


----------



## DLD PE

POST 3:

I'll wait for more votes before next update since I already did a screen shot.  Let me know if anything is amiss.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

SaltySteve said:


> @vhab49_PE did you kill Cheby?
> 
> Post 2/5


I did not. Pls see my day 2 post 2, where I state that I am a townie.

3/5


----------



## DLD PE

Post 4: 

EB Urban dictionary for those culturally challenged like me.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

@DuranDuran who is Green Children of Woolpit

?/5


----------



## User1

@squaretaper LIT AF PE did you and/or your fellow maf ded cheb?

1/5


----------



## JayKay PE

Vote update:

1 @vhab49_PE (duran)


----------



## DLD PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> @DuranDuran who is Green Children of Woolpit
> 
> ?/5


Post 5:

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Green_children_of_Woolpit

When RBHedge decided to be a non-playing character, I started having a little fun using him as the three eyed raven, then multiple personalities with Audi and Agnostic Dean.  It just went from there and since we're on the fictional character train, I was going to throw in Cheby's 103 children and for some reason got to thinking about the legend of Woolpit, a 12th century village in Suffolk, England.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

JayKay PE said:


> The day dawned wet and gross, the rain falling from the sky like dog piss.  Everyone was pissed (_haha_) at @Audi driver, P.E. because they were moving away from the town and everyone had to wake up super early to say goodbye.  Something about a blundered coup and the rest of the HOE board rising up and kicking them out from being president.  Grass height and proper sidewalk coloration seemed to be the tipping point.
> 
> Any who, everyone was grumbling into their coffee cups that were heavily laced with brandy and other exciting flavors. Standing on the edge of the sidewalk, nobody noticed the body until after @Audi driver, P.E. left, due to it being wrapped as per HOA regulations for leaf disposal.  I mean, if there wasn't a head sticking out, poorly covered by a folded newspaper, who knows if the body would have been discovered by the neighborhood until the next clam bake?
> 
> The townies discovered that @ChebyshevII PE had been murdered in the middle of the night and that some mafia members had moved into their gated community.
> 
> The nerve.
> 
> @Audi driver, P.E. moved away from the town due to lack of thread activity.
> 
> The remaining players are:
> 
> @DuranDuran, @txjennah PE, @tj_PE, @jean15paul_PE, @MadamPirate PE, @LyceeFruit PE, @blybrook PE, @squaretaper LIT AF PE, @SaltySteve, @Roarbark, @NikR_PE, @chart94, and@vhab49_PE
> 
> (Also, I SOOOOOO APPRECIATE everyone who labeled their first 5 posts, even if they were spam, made it hella easy to check this morning).


@JayKay PE, does not posting enough get you eliminated? Or you just can't vote that day?

Also fine, I"ll play along since it helps the mod (1/5)


----------



## JayKay PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> @JayKay PE, does not posting enough get you eliminated? Or you just can't vote that day?
> 
> Also fine, I"ll play along since it helps the mod (1/5)


As per the rules, it seems like if you don't post you get disqualified?  I can re-check the rules (they weren't really clear about the post minimum and why it was required, besides getting people to talk and become active participants).


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

JayKay PE said:


> As per the rules, it seems like if you don't post you get disqualified?  I can re-check the rules (they weren't really clear about the post minimum and why it was required, besides getting people to talk and become active participants).


@Audi driver, P.E. for non-participation!!!!!!!







(2/5)


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

@ChebyshevII PE, as the only confirmed townie. Who should I vote for?

(3/5)


----------



## txjennah PE

Good morning! It's sunny today and that makes me happy. Also hoping today is gonna be slow and easy at work.

Boo that we can't do a vote but Mafia gets to kill someone on night one.

Also super weird that we can't form alliances over PM.  But interesting experiment.

I still want ice cream.

1/5


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

txjennah PE said:


> ....
> 
> *I still want ice cream.*
> 
> 1/5




(4/5)


----------



## txjennah PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> (4/5)


I'm sorry but I like chocolate ice cream.  I reject your pretty strawberry ice cream.

2/5


----------



## DLD PE

txjennah PE said:


> I'm sorry but I like chocolate ice cream.  I reject your pretty strawberry ice cream.
> 
> 2/5


(Post quota done met)

I'll eat it!


----------



## txjennah PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> (4/5)


I'm just kidding @jean15paul_PE. Thank you for the virtual ice cream.

::gobbles ice cream::

3/5


----------



## SaltySteve PE

JayKay PE said:


> they weren't really clear about the post minimum and why it was required, besides getting people to talk and become active participants


I like the post quota as well. It stops people from creeping their way to the end while the people that post get actively targeted for lynching. It evenly spreads out suspicion rather than just on those that post.

Post 2/5


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

SaltySteve said:


> I like the post quota as well. It stops people from creeping their way to the end while the people that post get actively targeted for lynching. It evenly spreads out suspicion rather than just on those that post.
> 
> Post 2/5


^Trying to spread suspicion... SUSPISH!!!

(5/5)


----------



## SaltySteve PE

Vanilla or none for me @jean15paul_PE

post 3/5


----------



## txjennah PE

Yesterday we started a meeting with a safety moment. I was going to talk about encountering ticks on my last hike, but someone interrupted me instead with her trainwreck of a safety moment.  My coworker decided to instead rant about having her German shepherd in the front yard. Apparently it growls and scares other people walking by her house.  A woman walking by asked my coworker to take the dog inside so she and her young children could walk by without being threatened. My coworker ranted that she should be able to have her "vicious dog" in the yard, and her safety moment was telling us to cross the street instead of asking her to take her dog inside.

The stunned silence after her safety moment was glorious.

4/5

edit: Top!!


----------



## JayKay PE

txjennah PE said:


> Yesterday we started a meeting with a safety moment. I was going to talk about encountering ticks on my last hike, but someone interrupted me instead with her trainwreck of a safety moment.  My coworker decided to instead rant about having her German shepherd in the front yard. Apparently it growls and scares other people walking by her house.  A woman walking by asked my coworker to take the dog inside so she and her young children could walk by without being threatened. My coworker ranted that she should be able to have her "vicious dog" in the yard, and her safety moment was telling us to cross the street instead of asking her to take her dog inside.
> 
> The stunned silence after her safety moment was glorious.
> 
> 4/5
> 
> edit: Top!!


I...feel like your coworker should not have a dog.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

tj_PE said:


> @squaretaper LIT AF PE did you and/or your fellow maf ded cheb?
> 
> 1/5


I didn't get a PM so I'm not maf!

1/5


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Wait, do we vote now? I'm probably the worst player in this game.

2/5


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

@JayKay PE I vote for @tj_PE because they're adding literary flourish to their usual line of interrogation. *inhales* *SUSPISH!!*

3/5


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Quad post!

4/5


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM (Is this allowed?)

5/5


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

6/5


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

I think I will make calzones today. I made way, way too much dough.

7/5


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

txjennah PE said:


> Yesterday we started a meeting with a safety moment. I was going to talk about encountering ticks on my last hike, but someone interrupted me instead with her trainwreck of a safety moment.  My coworker decided to instead rant about having her German shepherd in the front yard. Apparently it growls and scares other people walking by her house.  A woman walking by asked my coworker to take the dog inside so she and her young children could walk by without being threatened. My coworker ranted that she should be able to have her "vicious dog" in the yard, and her safety moment was telling us to cross the street instead of asking her to take her dog inside.
> 
> The stunned silence after her safety moment was glorious.
> 
> 4/5
> 
> edit: Top!!


yeah that coworker needs to have their dog taken away.

my dog attack story from yesterday pales in comparison (I'm fine, it was a 4mo puppy unsupervised in an unfenced yard)


----------



## txjennah PE

JayKay PE said:


> I...feel like your coworker should not have a dog.


....yeah.......


----------



## txjennah PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> yeah that coworker needs to have their dog taken away.
> 
> my dog attack story from yesterday pales in comparison (I'm fine, it was a 4mo puppy unsupervised in an unfenced yard)


Oh no, I hope you are ok!


----------



## JayKay PE

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> SPAM (Is this allowed?)
> 
> 5/5


Why not?  I just said 5 posts, not 5 posts that are meaningful and add to the conversation.


----------



## JayKay PE

Vote update:

1 @vhab49_PE (duran)

1 @tj_PE (square)


----------



## JayKay PE

TRRRRRRIPLE POST


----------



## NikR_PE

JayKay PE said:


> The day dawned wet and gross, the rain falling from the sky like dog piss.  Everyone was pissed (_haha_) at @Audi driver, P.E. because they were moving away from the town and everyone had to wake up super early to say goodbye.  Something about a blundered coup and the rest of the HOE board rising up and kicking them out from being president.  Grass height and proper sidewalk coloration seemed to be the tipping point.
> 
> Any who, everyone was grumbling into their coffee cups that were heavily laced with brandy and other exciting flavors. Standing on the edge of the sidewalk, nobody noticed the body until after @Audi driver, P.E. left, due to it being wrapped as per HOA regulations for leaf disposal.  I mean, if there wasn't a head sticking out, poorly covered by a folded newspaper, who knows if the body would have been discovered by the neighborhood until the next clam bake?
> 
> The townies discovered that @ChebyshevII PE had been murdered in the middle of the night and that some mafia members had moved into their gated community.
> 
> The nerve.
> 
> @Audi driver, P.E. moved away from the town due to lack of thread activity.
> 
> The remaining players are:
> 
> @DuranDuran, @txjennah PE, @tj_PE, @jean15paul_PE, @MadamPirate PE, @LyceeFruit PE, @blybrook PE, @squaretaper LIT AF PE, @SaltySteve, @Roarbark, @NikR_PE, @chart94, and@vhab49_PE
> 
> (Also, I SOOOOOO APPRECIATE everyone who labeled their first 5 posts, even if they were spam, made it hella easy to check this morning).


At first glance I thought audi got dedded. Damn thats a freebie for the maf.

1/5


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

JayKay PE said:


> The townies discovered that @ChebyshevII PE had been murdered in the middle of the night and that some mafia members had moved into their gated community.


Feck.

1/0


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

JayKay PE said:


> not 5 posts that are meaningful and add to the conversation.


Ahem, excuse me. SPAM is always meaningful and forms the bulk of conversation. SPAM is the Metamucil of this entire forum. :rotflmao:


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

txjennah PE said:


> edit: Top!!


Hah, nice try. Go add to the post count in the SPAM thread!


----------



## DLD PE

This is going to be a difficult round.  I still haven't "caught" anyone using PMs.  Mafia where are you hiding?


----------



## MadamPirate PE

txjennah PE said:


> Yesterday we started a meeting with a safety moment. I was going to talk about encountering ticks on my last hike, but someone interrupted me instead with her trainwreck of a safety moment.  My coworker decided to instead rant about having her German shepherd in the front yard. Apparently it growls and scares other people walking by her house.  A woman walking by asked my coworker to take the dog inside so she and her young children could walk by without being threatened. My coworker ranted that she should be able to have her "vicious dog" in the yard, and her safety moment was telling us to cross the street instead of asking her to take her dog inside.
> 
> The stunned silence after her safety moment was glorious.
> 
> 4/5
> 
> edit: Top!!


Uhhh, wtf txj-coworker?!

1/5


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Also, gooooood morning! I'm failing at checking in in the morning, sorry y'all.

2/5


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Also, who's adopting Cheb's 103 kids this round? (Sorry you got deaded, Cheb.)

NOT IT.

3/5


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Quuuuuuaaaaaad post!

4/5


----------



## DLD PE

MadamPirate PE said:


> Also, who's adopting Cheb's 103 kids this round? (Sorry you got deaded, Cheb.)
> 
> NOT IT.
> 
> 3/5


(I done did my quota for posting alreddy)

The Village of Woolpit.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

What the hell is going on here?


----------



## JayKay PE

Audi driver said:


> What the hell is going on here?


You moved.  Didn't you hear?  It's a nice 3 bedroom, 2 bath.


----------



## User1

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> @JayKay PE I vote for @tj_PE because they're adding literary flourish to their usual line of interrogation. *inhales* *SUSPISH!!*
> 
> 3/5


I'm not maf! and i said before the game started that I would be changing the vibe!


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

NikR_PE said:


> At first glance I thought audi got dedded. Damn thats a freebie for the maf.
> 
> 1/5


Yeah... I'm kinda hoping that @Audi driver, P.E. mafia. LOL
(5+/5)


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Audi driver said:


> What the hell is going on here?


@JayKay PE if Audi starts posting, can he come back?

(if townie please answer yes. If mafia please answer no)
(5+/5)


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

JayKay PE said:


> You moved.  Didn't you hear?  It's a nice 3 bedroom, 2 bath.


So... down sizing?  Ok, but why?


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

jean15paul_PE said:


> @JayKay PE if Audi starts posting, can he come back?
> 
> (if townie please answer yes. If mafia please answer no)
> (5+/5)


How could I be either when I am not playing?


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Audi driver said:


> So... down sizing?  Ok, but why?


In the real tournament, there's a rule that you have to post a minimum of 10 posts per day (and a max of 150).

To duplicate that, mod made the rule that we have to post 5 post a day. Apparently you didn't yesterday


----------



## User1

Audi driver said:


> How could I be either when I am not playing?


you were added by your other ego jaykay

2/5


----------



## blybrook PE

morning ya'll. Time for more meetings.

1/5


----------



## blybrook PE

https://www.azlyrics.com/lyrics/buddybrown/screwthehoa.html

Screw the HOA

2/5


----------



## blybrook PE

triple

3/5


----------



## blybrook PE

gotta get a few more in

4/5


----------



## blybrook PE

Ok, meeting time

5/5


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

@JayKay PE I'm going to randomly vote for @Roarbark

(5+/5)


----------



## DLD PE

Audi driver said:


> What the hell is going on here?


:wtlw:


----------



## JayKay PE

Audi driver said:


> So... down sizing?  Ok, but why?


I assume you ate your babies, like a dingo might.

Or you and the missus are downsizing into a nice 55+ community with golf carts.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

JayKay PE said:


> I assume you ate your babies, like a dingo might.
> 
> Or you and the missus are downsizing into a nice 55+ community with gold carts.


Are you calling Audi an old fart? 

(5/5)


----------



## JayKay PE

MadamPirate PE said:


> Are you calling Audi an old fart?
> 
> (5/5)


My parents are both past that page and their one dream is the have a golf cart.

I'm saying audi has opportunities.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

txjennah PE said:


> Oh no, I hope you are ok!


oh im fine. it was a 4mo puppy who was very jumpy and chompy. didn't break skin but i had to ring the doorbell to get the owner outside so the puppy wouldn't follow me down the street because as i'd walk away, he'd follow and i didn't want him to follow me to the main road


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

JayKay PE said:


> I assume you ate your babies, like a dingo might.
> 
> Or you and the missus are downsizing into a nice 55+ community with golf carts.


this is the year... my mother can finally move to a 55+ community lol


----------



## NikR_PE

MadamPirate PE said:


> Also, who's adopting Cheb's 103 kids this round? (Sorry you got deaded, Cheb.)
> 
> NOT IT.
> 
> 3/5


WOW, First @ChebyshevII PE is dead and now you want to take away the kids from his wife?

That seems like mafia sending a message.

2/5


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

NikR_PE said:


> WOW, First @ChebyshevII PE is dead and now you want to take away the kids from his wife?
> 
> That seems like mafia sending a message.
> 
> 2/5


Maybe his wife is ready to move on?


----------



## MadamPirate PE

NikR_PE said:


> WOW, First @ChebyshevII PE is dead and now you want to take away the kids from his wife?
> 
> That seems like mafia sending a message.
> 
> 2/5


You can blame @JayKay PE for this - I'm entertained by her foisting off of @ChebyshevII PE's kids onto other players. And besides, no one said that @Roarbark -didn't- hook up with Mrs. Cheby last time...


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NikR_PE said:


> WOW, First @ChebyshevII PE is dead and now you want to take away the kids from his wife?
> 
> That seems like mafia sending a message.
> 
> 2/5


I mean, @Roarbark effectively did that. The only difference is that he took Mrs. Cheb along for the ride as well (I believe the technical phrase for that is that he "borked" her.)

2/0


----------



## MadamPirate PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> I mean, @Roarbark effectively did that. The only difference is that he took Mrs. Cheb along for the ride as well (I believe the technical phrase for that is that he "borked" her.)
> 
> 2/0


Okay that made me laugh so hard I choked and saw stars. Well done.


----------



## NikR_PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> he "borked" her


Can you please knot

3/5


----------



## SaltySteve PE

SaltySteve said:


> Now that a crime has been committed, everyone can start making lynchin' plans!
> 
> @DuranDuran did you kill Cheby?
> 
> Post 1/5


Suspicious that Me2 didn't ever answer my question but not suspicious enough to vote on it yet.

@blybrook PE did you have anything to do with chebys death?

Post 4/5


----------



## User1

SaltySteve said:


> Suspicious that Me2 didn't ever answer my question but not suspicious enough to vote on it yet.
> 
> @blybrook PE did you have anything to do with chebys death?
> 
> Post 4/5


not suspicious enough to change your vote tho huh? nice, real nice.   

edit: kidding bc i misremembered who voted for me LOL

3/5


----------



## blybrook PE

SaltySteve said:


> Suspicious that Me2 didn't ever answer my question but not suspicious enough to vote on it yet.
> 
> @blybrook PE did you have anything to do with chebys death?
> 
> Post 4/5


Absolutely Not. I might dislike any HOA and have been tuning up some different yard implements in my free time; but have no intention of going after fellow neighbors. 

If I find out who's mafia, well, that's a different story. There's a chipper tuned and ready just for them.

6/5


----------



## NikR_PE

Dont know if I will be able to post again so need to get my vote in.

4/5


----------



## NikR_PE

@JayKay PE I vote for @jean15paul_PE

5/5


----------



## txjennah PE

Another safety moment - 

Someone put his paper in the oven to kill any viruses, forgot about it, and the paper starting catching on fire.

5/5


----------



## chart94 PE

ok what have i missed? 1/5


----------



## blybrook PE

txjennah PE said:


> Another safety moment -
> 
> Someone put his paper in the oven to kill any viruses, forgot about it, and the paper starting catching on fire.
> 
> 5/5


Do I even WANT to know why this individual THOUGHT this was a good idea???

If they were an EB Mafia player, they'd be my target for today out of pure stupidity!

7/5


----------



## JayKay PE

NikR_PE said:


> ChebyshevII PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> he "borked" her
> 
> 
> 
> Can you please knot
> 
> 3/5
Click to expand...

ur nastee nik, an thats y i luv u


----------



## JayKay PE

Vote update:

1 @vhab49_PE (duran)

1 @tj_PE (square)

1 @jean15paul_PE (nik)


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

txjennah PE said:


> Another safety moment -
> 
> Someone put his paper in the oven to kill any viruses, forgot about it, and the paper starting catching on fire.
> 
> 5/5


He has some sort of virus, but it sure ain't 'rona.

3/0


----------



## JayKay PE

TRRRRRRRRIPLE POST


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

JayKay PE said:


> TRRRRRRRRIPLE POST


d-d-denied!

4/0


----------



## chart94 PE

yay for viruses not named rona! 2/5


----------



## JayKay PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> d-d-denied!
> 
> 4/0


This is why your children keep getting transposed.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

JayKay PE said:


> This is why your children keep getting transposed.


No, it's because people keep murdering me. Duh.

5/0


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

NikR_PE said:


> @JayKay PE I vote for @jean15paul_PE
> 
> 5/5


I am not mafia and had nothing to do with Cheby's death. Please don't target me.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Now I can't decide if I should change my vote to NikR in retaliation or to ME2 for not answering Bly's question


----------



## DLD PE

SaltySteve said:


> Suspicious that Me2 didn't ever answer my question but not suspicious enough to vote on it yet.
> 
> @blybrook PE did you have anything to do with chebys death?
> 
> Post 4/5


Sorry Salty.  No I had nothing to do with it.


----------



## DLD PE

txjennah PE said:


> Another safety moment -
> 
> Someone put his paper in the oven to kill any viruses, forgot about it, and the paper starting catching on fire.
> 
> 5/5


Please tell me this an urban legend.


----------



## SaltySteve PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> Now I can't decide if I should change my vote to NikR in retaliation or to ME2 for not answering Bly's question


Pretty sure I was the one that posed the question.



tj_PE said:


> not suspicious enough to change your vote tho huh? nice, real nice.
> 
> edit: kidding bc i misremembered who voted for me LOL
> 
> 3/5


#EasilyForgettable 

Post 5/5


----------



## SaltySteve PE

@JayKay PE I vote for @jean15paul_PE for mistaking me for a giant bear.


----------



## JayKay PE

Vote update:

1 @vhab49_PE (duran)

1 @tj_PE (square)

2 @jean15paul_PE (nik, salty)


----------



## chart94 PE

this meeting is so boring. I want out. 3/5


----------



## chart94 PE

i like that i can randomly spam in this and it counts as posts. but its making it diffcult to suspect people *squinty eyes* 

4/5


----------



## User1

how am i supposed to get any work done if i just have phone calls all day?


----------



## DLD PE

tj_PE said:


> how am i supposed to get any work done if i just have phone calls all day?


Maybe if you used Teams...


----------



## JayKay PE

Okay.  Based on my calculations, the following people haven't reached the 5-post minimum (please feel free to correct me if I'm wrong):

@Roarbark, @chart94, @vhab49_PE


----------



## JayKay PE

Vote update (no change):

1 @vhab49_PE (duran)

1 @tj_PE (square)

2 @jean15paul_PE (nik, salty)


----------



## JayKay PE

TRRRRRRRRIPLE POST


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Please don't vote for me team. I promise I'm on your side.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

@JayKay PE I guess I'll change my vote to @tj_PE in an effort to keep myself alive.

(I think you missed my initial vote. but I don't even remember who it was for because it was completely random)

5+


----------



## DLD PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> Please don't vote for me team. I promise I'm on your side.


How about narrowing it down for us?  Which "team" are you referring to?  There are "townies" and "mafia?"

Nationwide is on your side!


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

DuranDuran said:


> How about narrowing it down for us?  Which "team" are you referring to?  There are "townies" and "mafia?"
> 
> Nationwide is on your side!


Townies, I thought that was obvious. 

If I was mafia, I wouldn't have to plead with them to not vote for me.

I'm 100% a townie.


----------



## DLD PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> Townies, I thought that was obvious.
> 
> If I was mafia, I wouldn't have to plead with them to not vote for me.
> 
> I'm 100% a townie.


Just making sure  :thumbs:


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

One of these statements is a lie.

I am maf after all.

10/5


----------



## User1

@JayKay PE i vote for @jean15paul_PE bc i too would like to stay alive 

and i know for sure for sure i'm not mafia. save me! 

4/5


----------



## JayKay PE

Vote update :

1 @vhab49_PE (duran)

2 @tj_PE (square, jean)

3 @jean15paul_PE (nik, salty, tj)


----------



## User1

DuranDuran said:


> Maybe if you used Teams...


this is suspicious. you're lucky my life is in jeopardy and i'm playing in self defense rn.

5/5


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

tj_PE said:


> @JayKay PE i vote for @jean15paul_PE bc i too would like to stay alive
> 
> and i know for sure for sure i'm not mafia. save me!
> 
> 4/5


I'm also sure I'm not mafia. Save me too!


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

@JayKay PE For the tournament, do we know if the votes are public and real time like we do here? Or do the final votes come out with the results in the morning? That would definitely affect gameplay.


----------



## blybrook PE

Since the townies can't PM, I would have to believe the votes are public. How else could the townies collaborate to lynch the same person?

5+


----------



## DLD PE

tj_PE said:


> this is suspicious. you're lucky my life is in jeopardy and i'm playing in self defense rn.
> 
> 5/5


Chill....I'm on your side! (if you're townie)


----------



## User1

DuranDuran said:


> Chill....I'm on your side! (if you're townie)


i am a townie!


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

I'm a townie too!


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Can us townies coordinate something that doesn't include killing an innocent townie like me?


----------



## blybrook PE

This round is much harder to get proof of being a townie. In tournament play, it's likely the same way. 

Its hard to keep track of individual posts. I can see why the rules are demanding so many posts per day for the tourney. It's a full time position to keep things in perspective.

sorry to @RBHeadge PE for getting involved in the tournament.


----------



## DLD PE

Unfortunately, it appears the mafia may be communicating by some means other than EB PMs.  Maybe using private e-mail or something else.  I've been checking once in a while and haven't seen anyone using PMs so right now I have little to go on.


----------



## blybrook PE

They're likely using the Hangouts chat. I've been too busy to check back in.


----------



## Roarbark

LyceeFruit PE said:


> i have leftover mac &amp; cheese for lunch today.
> 
> you know how annoying it is to reheat mac &amp; cheese WITHOUT A MICROWAVE?!
> 
> 4/5


 So how'd you warm it up??? Rubbing it vigorously?
(1/5)


----------



## Roarbark

DuranDuran said:


> Post 4:
> 
> EB Urban dictionary for those culturally challenged like me.
> 
> [ENORMOUS EB MAFIA DICTIONARY REMOVED]


I like that you started by censoring the fucks/fecks, then gave up halfway through.
(2/5)


----------



## Roarbark

MadamPirate PE said:


> Also, who's adopting Cheb's 103 kids this round? (Sorry you got deaded, Cheb.)
> 
> NOT IT.


@ChebyshevII PE RIP.
Re adoption, if this round is anything like last round, I'll be dead soon too, and they'll have to be passed on to someone else  .
Give them to someone who they can form a lasting bond with.
(3/5)


----------



## Roarbark

JayKay PE said:


> I assume you ate your babies, like a dingo might.
> 
> Or you and the missus are downsizing into a nice 55+ community with golf carts.








Nice.  (4/5)


----------



## DLD PE

Roarbark said:


> I like that you started by censoring the fucks/fecks, then gave up halfway through.
> (2/5)


Yeah I was like, "Why am I using these asterisks, especially with this crowd?" lol


----------



## Roarbark

NikR_PE said:


> Can you please knot
> 3/5


NIKR! NO! DOWN!



JayKay PE said:


> ur nastee nik, an thats y i luv u


DON'T ENCOURAGE HIM!
(5/5)


----------



## NikR_PE

JayKay PE said:


> ur nastee nik, an thats y i luv u


It was just a typo. No idea what you are talking about. 

4/5


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Roarbark said:


> So how'd you warm it up??? Rubbing it vigorously?
> (1/5)


----------



## NikR_PE

Roarbark said:


> So how'd you warm it up??? Rubbing it vigorously?
> (1/5)






Roarbark said:


> NO! DOWN!


5/5


----------



## blybrook PE

hmm, now I want mac &amp; cheese. That might be dinner if I still have enough supplies to make it without going to the store.

I haven't been the grocery store in over 3 weeks. I have made two trips to Lowes and one to Home Depot though over the same time frame.

This townie is setup to go a few weeks without fresh supplies, but can't always go that long without parts for one of the multitude of projects around the house, such as small engine repair...

5+


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

DuranDuran said:


> Unfortunately, it appears the mafia may be communicating by some means other than EB PMs.  Maybe using private e-mail or something else.  I've been checking once in a while and haven't seen anyone using PMs so right now I have little to go on.


They probably don't have much to talk about yet. Everyone is equally non trusted. No intel to try and identify the JOATs. No endgame strategy to figure out. At this stage the mafia is just randomly picking a name just like we townies are. I would suspect that mafia traffic will increase in a few days.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

@AllTownies
Maybe we can focus our votes on someone who's not emphatically stating their a townie. Again, please don't kill me. I'd really like to play this round.

@JayKay PE I'd like to change my vote to @vhab49_PE

( 5+)


----------



## chart94 PE

I’m voting for @jean15paul_PE @JayKay PE


----------



## blybrook PE

@JayKay PE, I have to utilize the randomizer today. No real way to determine who is who otherwise just yet...

Therefore, today's vote is for @vhab49_PE unless more information is presented to their townie intentions / alliance before the church bells ring and the chippers are started.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Roarbark said:


> So how'd you warm it up??? Rubbing it vigorously?


----------



## txjennah PE

@JayKay PE I vote for @jean15paul_PE even though he brought me ice cream


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Please don't make this mistake


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Hi.3/5


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Been a long day.

4/5


----------



## Roarbark

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> [Broken Picture]


Link was broken already when I logged on. What was it?


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Should just getmy 5 in early 

5/5

$till not maf.


----------



## JayKay PE

*Vote update :*

*3 @vhab49_PE (duran, jean, bly)*

*1 @tj_PE (square)*

*5 @jean15paul_PE (nik, salty, tj, chart, txj)*


----------



## Roarbark

Wait wtf, I swear I posted this earlier, but don't see it....



LyceeFruit PE said:


> [Delicious Mac and Cheese Pic]


Conchiglie!!

JK, I'm not that cultured, I just googled "pasta shells" and that's what came up.
(7/5, but was supposed to be 6/5  )


----------



## JayKay PE

Looks like everyone who is still playing got in with enough posts!  Good job, guys!


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Roarbark said:


> Wait wtf, I swear I posted this earlier, but don't see it....
> 
> Conchiglie!!
> 
> JK, I'm not that cultured, I just googled "pasta shells" and that's what came up.
> (7/5, but was supposed to be 6/5  )


The box says "small shells"


----------



## MadamPirate PE

@JayKay PE I vote for @jean15paul_PE


----------



## JayKay PE

Vote update :

3 @vhab49_PE (duran, jean, bly)

1 @tj_PE (square)

6 @jean15paul_PE (nik, salty, tj, chart, txj, madam)


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

I too vote for @jean15paul_PE in the nick of time @JayKay PE


----------



## JayKay PE

Vote update :

3 @vhab49_PE (duran, jean, bly)

1 @tj_PE (square)

7 @jean15paul_PE (nik, salty, tj, chart, txj, madam, lycee)


----------



## JayKay PE

Time


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

I didn't even get to try my abilities.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Time Zones are hard when you're brain fried. Ugh Windmil.


----------



## JayKay PE

Everyone was so excited to be involved with finding the murderers that HOA activities were put on the back burner, which was a pity...because then they would have made sure to have the watering hose properly wrapped.  When @jean15paul_PE noticed that, they promptly because accusing him of misdeeds that he totally did not do, and in less than a moment's notice the garden hose had found itself around @jean15paul_PE's neck.

Everyone cheered when their body slumped to the ground, high-fives all around. This HOA was the best HOA.

The high-fives stopped when a stethoscope fell out of their pocket...along with a cop's badge...followed by what appeared to be a rudimentary animal tracking tool.

The HOA had lynched what one would call a Jack of All Trades...Master of None.

Before everyone could react, a thump was heard when a nearby shed door open and the limp body of @NikR_PE flopped out.  It seemed like the mafia were still in operation.  

...and someone would need to clean up the body so it wouldn't kill the grass underneath their rapidly cooling body.

The remaining players are:

@DuranDuran, @txjennah PE, @tj_PE, @MadamPirate PE, @LyceeFruit PE, @blybrook PE, @squaretaper LIT AF PE, @SaltySteve, @Roarbark, @chart94, and @vhab49_PE


----------



## JayKay PE

Only thing I do like is now being able to combine deaths, so I don't go crazy in the morning at work attempting to write.


----------



## JayKay PE

TRRRRRRRIPLE POST


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Dang this is hard!


----------



## DLD PE

I think I'd do better in Reddit.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

I know the first day of voting is super random, but why did everyone pile on me so hard?


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

DuranDuran said:


> I think I'd do better in Reddit.


I think you'd be even moar confuzzled broham


----------



## NikR_PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> I know the first day of voting is super random, but why did everyone pile on me so hard?


My question too. Myvote for @jean15paul_PE was random. I was just hoping it would end up in a 1vote per person requiring a d6 kind of a situation.

Need to look closely at the other voters


----------



## User1

I just voted to save myself! I sorry!


----------



## User1

Wait so was nikr killed by the mafia or was nikr DEDDED bc of lack of posts? I don't think I'm folloqinf but I'm also frunk


----------



## Roarbark

jean15paul_PE said:


> I know the first day of voting is super random, but why did everyone pile on me so hard?


You were extra insistent than normal, so I def thought you were either Mafia or special... damn.
(8/5)

Ed: @tj_PE what does frunk mean? that wasn't in @DuranDuran's glossary.


----------



## blybrook PE

Not a JoAT!  Who's going to save us now?


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Roarbark said:


> You were extra insistent than normal, so I def thought you were either Mafia or special... damn.
> (8/5)
> 
> Ed: @tj_PE what does frunk mean? that wasn't in @DuranDuran's glossary.


Drunk

1/5


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Morning guys

2/5


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Theres someone who drives down our road honking their horn at 530am

3/5


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Rather rude of them 4/5


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Why yes, im getting mah posts done early.

5/5


----------



## JayKay PE

tj_PE said:


> Wait so was nikr killed by the mafia or was nikr DEDDED bc of lack of posts? I don't think I'm folloqinf but I'm also frunk


NikR was killed by the mafia.  They met their post quota.  I just didn't feel like waiting until tomorrow to reveal the mafia kills (since the final results of the mafia vote are received by 9PM EST).  Cuts down on the writing I need to do in the morning, when I'm at work...trying to work and not write murder.

And I'm happy you were frunk.  The pineapple cider + shots looked delicious.  I hope you wake without a headache.


----------



## DLD PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> Why yes, im getting mah posts done early.
> 
> 5/5


At least your weren't "frunk".


----------



## SaltySteve PE

DuranDuran said:


> Unfortunately, it appears the mafia may be communicating by some means other than EB PMs.  Maybe using private e-mail or something else.  I've been checking once in a while and haven't seen anyone using PMs so right now I have little to go on.


Watching for people in PM is shiesty and shouldn't be condoned IMO.

Post 1/5


----------



## SaltySteve PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> View attachment 17470


Next time add a little butter and fresh cheese. I promise it will take leftover mac n cheese to the next level.

Post 2/5


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

DuranDuran said:


> At least your weren't "frunk".


Fact lol


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

SaltySteve said:


> Next time add a little butter and fresh cheese. I promise it will take leftover mac n cheese to the next level.
> 
> Post 2/5


I did add butter, was too lazy to grate more cheese


----------



## JayKay PE

SaltySteve said:


> Watching for people in PM is shiesty and shouldn't be condoned IMO.
> 
> Post 1/5


I've always kinda agreed with the above.  I use PMs to talk to other members about non-EB stuff and I def feel when I PMd/played in the past everyone thought I was mafia all the time (even though it was mostly me following up with people on personal stuff).


----------



## DLD PE

JayKay PE said:


> I've always kinda agreed with the above.  I use PMs to talk to other members about non-EB stuff and I def feel when I PMd/played in the past everyone thought I was mafia all the time (even though it was mostly me following up with people on personal stuff).


Post 1:

We should make it a rule then.  People suspected me a lot in earlier rounds when I was PMing a lot with other PE exam takers.


----------



## DLD PE

Post 2:


----------



## SaltySteve PE

DuranDuran said:


> I think I'd do better in Reddit.


I love reddit but every sub has it's own set of acronyms that pertain to their own subject. It takes a while to pick up some of them but I'll be dammed if I'm going to ask anything like that on there.

Post 3/5


----------



## User1

DuranDuran said:


> At least your weren't "frunk".


hey what's wrong with frunk! LOL

1/5


----------



## User1

JayKay PE said:


> NikR was killed by the mafia.  They met their post quota.  I just didn't feel like waiting until tomorrow to reveal the mafia kills (since the final results of the mafia vote are received by 9PM EST).  Cuts down on the writing I need to do in the morning, when I'm at work...trying to work and not write murder.
> 
> And I'm happy you were frunk.  The pineapple cider + shots looked delicious.  I hope you wake without a headache.


no problem! I just didn't read it very clearly since @Audi driver, P.E. did that the night before. i like less work for you!!

2/5


----------



## User1

also @jean15paul_PE i'm sorry you became a target. i only shifted the balance bc i know im a townie 100% for sure so in the event you weren't a townie i'd rather you be dedded than me. 

i'm gonna observe those that jumped on after the fact and try to avenge your deth! (i took out the a on purpose. ded. deth. so metal.)

3/5


----------



## User1

fourple?

4/5


----------



## User1

LyceeFruit PE said:


> I did add butter, was too lazy to grate more cheese


i had a chicken patty, with GOAT CHEESE on it yesterday and i fuckin loved that shit. also mid drinking but I typically love goat cheese on anything!

5/5


----------



## MadamPirate PE

tj_PE said:


> i had a chicken patty, with GOAT CHEESE on it yesterday and i fuckin loved that shit. also mid drinking but I typically love goat cheese on anything!
> 
> 5/5


Costco had this cranberry goat cheese at Christmas time that was legit the bomb. 

1/5


----------



## DLD PE

MadamPirate PE said:


> Costco had this cranberry goat cheese at Christmas time that was legit the bomb.
> 
> 1/5


Post 3:

I missed that, but probably wouldn't have bought it since my wife doesn't care for goat cheese.


----------



## JayKay PE

MadamPirate PE said:


> Costco had this cranberry goat cheese at Christmas time that was legit the bomb.
> 
> 1/5


This is a yearly purchase for my family.  Sometimes my mom covers it in phyllo dough and bakes it, but a majority of the time we just devour it with crackers and enjoy life.


----------



## User1

okay so chart, txj, mp and lycee piled on to vote for jean15paul (also @jean15paul_PE im sorry i didnt see you change your vote as i was getting frunk!) 

explain yourselves! 

currently @JayKay PE I am going to vote for @LyceeFruit PE


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Goat cheese and beets is the best


----------



## User1

JayKay PE said:


> This is a yearly purchase for my family.  Sometimes my mom covers it in phyllo dough and bakes it, but a majority of the time we just devour it with crackers and enjoy life.


i just bought pepper jelly to use with goat cheese and crackers on ma birthday


----------



## JayKay PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> Goat cheese and beets is the best


Beets are the worst.  Is this a dad thing to like them?


----------



## JayKay PE

Current vote:

1 @LyceeFruit PE (tj)


----------



## JayKay PE

TRRRRRRIPLE POST


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

JayKay PE said:


> Beets are the worst.  Is this a dad thing to like them?


Is this based on canned beets fresh beets?


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> Goat cheese and beets is the best


i love goat cheese and beets. 



MadamPirate PE said:


> Costco had this cranberry goat cheese at Christmas time that was legit the bomb.
> 
> 1/5


we can find this fairly regularly in maine year round. it is delish.

i love herb goat cheese 

Edit: TAWPS


----------



## MadamPirate PE

tj_PE said:


> okay so chart, txj, mp and lycee piled on to vote for jean15paul (also @jean15paul_PE im sorry i didnt see you change your vote as i was getting frunk!)
> 
> explain yourselves!
> 
> currently @JayKay PE I am going to vote for @LyceeFruit PE


you know I'm terrible at this game, and generally vote with the crowd, unless I'm a special townie. which I'm not this round, I'm a plain townie and this is harder without the confirmed townie thread. 

2/5


----------



## MadamPirate PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> we can find this fairly regularly in maine year round. it is delish.


I destroyed the whole thing with crackers - omg so good.

3/5


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

MadamPirate PE said:


> I destroyed the whole thing with crackers - omg so good.
> 
> 3/5


one of the pizza places here does a pizza with mashed squash, goat cheese, and dried cranberries. its SO GOOD


----------



## User1

LyceeFruit PE said:


> one of the pizza places here does a pizza with mashed squash, goat cheese, and dried cranberries. its SO GOOD


i pretty much order whatever on the menu has goat cheese.


----------



## SaltySteve PE

JayKay PE said:


> Vote update :
> 
> 7 @jean15paul_PE (nik, salty, tj, chart, txj, madam, lycee)


My assumption is as least one of the people that voted for jean is mafia. So picking one of those at random, @JayKay PE I vote for @chart94.

Post 4/5


----------



## SaltySteve PE

Post 5/5


----------



## txjennah PE

I'm sorry @jean15paul_PE    

1/5


----------



## txjennah PE

This minimum post format is getting old

2/5


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

tj_PE said:


> i pretty much order whatever on the menu has goat cheese.


there's another place that does a 2-3 mushroom pizza with goat cheese, arugula, and balsamic.

it's so good nad i don't typically like mushrooms


----------



## txjennah PE

I love chicken, I love liver, meow mix meow mix, please deliver

3/5


----------



## txjennah PE

It's sunny today 

4/5


----------



## txjennah PE

OK BYE PEEPS

5/5


----------



## MadamPirate PE

tj_PE said:


> i pretty much order whatever on the menu has goat cheese.


mmmmm cheese

4/5


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> Edit: TAWPS


Nice try!

1/5


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Whole house fans are amazing.

2/5


----------



## User1

UGH ARUGULA IS SO BLECH

fight me.

5/5?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

I am maf.

One of these statements is a lie.

3/5


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

tj_PE said:


> ARUGULA


Arugula is garbage. Broccoli all the way, including the stems!

4/5


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Breakfast pizza is worth the effort.

5/5


----------



## DLD PE

Post 4:

*looks up TAWPS in EB Urban Dictionary....nothing

*Googles TAWPS....tax accrual working papers.

I feel like I just wasted my 4th post.


----------



## DLD PE

tj_PE said:


> UGH ARUGULA IS SO BLECH
> 
> fight me.
> 
> 5/5?


Post 5:

I've learned not to fight people on here.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

DuranDuran said:


> Post 4:
> 
> *looks up TAWPS in EB Urban Dictionary....nothing
> 
> *Googles TAWPS....tax accrual working papers.
> 
> I feel like I just wasted my 4th post.


TOP IS ONLY FOR THE SPAM THREAD YO


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE




----------



## JayKay PE

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> Nice try!
> 
> 1/5


*totally forgot square was still alive*

o heyyyyyyyy


----------



## DLD PE

(Post quota alreddy done made)

Day 2 Game Anaylsis:

1.  Neither Roarbark nor Vhab voted on Day 1.  Nothing telling really, just an observation.

2.  Nik_R was the first to vote for Jean, then everyone piled on Jean.  Then Nik_R got lynched.

3.  LyceeFruit has done 3 things that are uncharacteristic of her, IMO.  She (1), voted at the last minute, (2) voted for someone without giving a reason why, as she usually gives at least some reason, even if it's saying 'i dunno why, just because'.  And (3), someone voted for her this morning and she hasn't defended herself, just keeps talking about goat cheese.

4.  Townies are getting effed in the a.


----------



## chart94 PE

I was on the wrong side of the pitchfork on this one. Im sorry @jean15paul_PE. But @tj_PE i am not mafioso. I basically saw 4 people vote and thought they might know something. I took a chance


----------



## MadamPirate PE

DuranDuran said:


> (Post quota alreddy done made)
> 
> Day 2 Game Anaylsis:
> 
> 1.  Neither Roarbark nor Vhab voted on Day 1.  Nothing telling really, just an observation.
> 
> 2.  Nik_R was the first to vote for Jean, then everyone piled on Jean.  Then Nik_R got lynched.
> 
> 3.  LyceeFruit has done 3 things that are uncharacteristic of her, IMO.  She (1), voted at the last minute, (2) voted for someone without giving a reason why, as she usually gives at least some reason, even if it's saying 'i dunno why, just because'.  And (3), someone voted for her this morning and she hasn't defended herself, just keeps talking about goat cheese.
> 
> 4.  Townies are getting effed in the a.


As a reminder, not just to you but to everyone, @RBHeadge PE won't have the advantage of knowing people's playstyles in the tournament. It will be the first time he's played with those people. 

5/5


----------



## JayKay PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> Is this based on canned beets fresh beets?


This is based on all beets cooked in all ways.  My dad loves them.

They taste like dirt to me, no matter how many times I try them.


----------



## DLD PE

MadamPirate PE said:


> As a reminder, not just to you but to everyone, @RBHeadge PE won't have the advantage of knowing people's playstyles in the tournament. It will be the first time he's played with those people.


@RBHeadge PE can read lips from people's texts.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> Nice try!
> 
> 1/5


why nice try?! i was tawp


----------



## JayKay PE

Current vote:

1 @LyceeFruit PE (tj)

1 @chart94 (salty)


----------



## MadamPirate PE

DuranDuran said:


> @RBHeadge PE can read lips from people's texts.


He is not Chuck Norris.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

DuranDuran said:


> (Post quota alreddy done made)
> 
> Day 2 Game Anaylsis:
> 
> 1.  Neither Roarbark nor Vhab voted on Day 1.  Nothing telling really, just an observation.
> 
> 2.  Nik_R was the first to vote for Jean, then everyone piled on Jean.  Then Nik_R got lynched.
> 
> 3.  LyceeFruit has done 3 things that are uncharacteristic of her, IMO.  She (1), voted at the last minute, (2) voted for someone without giving a reason why, as she usually gives at least some reason, even if it's saying 'i dunno why, just because'.  And (3), someone voted for her this morning and she hasn't defended herself, just keeps talking about goat cheese.
> 
> 4.  Townies are getting effed in the a.


I've defo voted without giving a reason.

And had I not voted, you'd call me suspish!


----------



## User1

MadamPirate PE said:


> As a reminder, not just to you but to everyone, @RBHeadge PE won't have the advantage of knowing people's playstyles in the tournament. It will be the first time he's played with those people.


I get that, but I also think RB is good at reading people. and the maf has advantage of knowing how we all play the game typically so i don't think you can really take that entirely out of the equation, even if it just sneaks in subconsciously


----------



## DLD PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> I've defo voted without giving a reason.
> 
> And had I not voted, you'd call me suspish!


Everyone is suspish! lol

Vhab didn't vote, and I didn't call her suspish for that.  Oh wait....lol


----------



## MadamPirate PE

tj_PE said:


> I get that, but I also think RB is good at reading people. and the maf has advantage of knowing how we all play the game typically so i don't think you can really take that entirely out of the equation, even if it just sneaks in subconsciously


Fair. I'm just trying to remind folks that we are playing this round to help Fish Guy, and we should try not to use previous play styles against people. However, the post count minimum does change some folks' strategy, soo... *shrugs*


----------



## RBHeadge PE

MadamPirate PE said:


> As a reminder, not just to you but to everyone, @RBHeadge PE won't have the advantage of knowing people's playstyles in the tournament. It will be the first time he's played with those people.
> 
> 5/5


true. But I'd ask that everyone keep playing as you normally would. While I am observing, please don't try to play only for my benefit. My observation goals here are to broadly see what works and what doesn't work with the new format.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

DuranDuran said:


> @RBHeadge PE can read lips from people's texts.


At first I read the first few words and thought, "wait how does he know that I regularely read lips? I don't recall bringing that up on the forums?" But then I realized it was a joke.

to note: I'm not _that _good at reading between the lines. FWIW you have a really good knack at that.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

FWIW, I think the tourney requires people to vote? I need to double check. That will put a wrinkle in my play style.

trrriple

and I gotta get back to work.


----------



## DLD PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> FWIW, I think the tourney requires people to vote? I need to double check. That will put a wrinkle in my play style.
> 
> trrriple
> 
> and I gotta get back to work.


Before you leave, just tell us ONE mafia player (based on your analysis) so we can have a competitive game here.

(ikeed! but not really lol)


----------



## DLD PE

MadamPirate PE said:


> Fair. I'm just trying to remind folks that we are playing this round to help Fish Guy ThreeEyedRavenFish, and we should try not to use previous play styles against people. However, the post count minimum does change some folks' strategy, soo... *shrugs*


Fixd


----------



## MadamPirate PE

DuranDuran said:


> Before you leave, just tell us ONE mafia player (based on your analysis) so we can have a competitive game here.
> 
> (ikeed! but not really lol)


You know he's CCed on all special townie stuff, right? (PMs with both JOATs and the maf)


----------



## DLD PE

MadamPirate PE said:


> You know he's CCed on all special townie stuff, right? (PMs with both JOATs and the maf)


And you know he probably don't need it lol.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

DuranDuran said:


> Before you leave, just tell us ONE mafia player (based on your analysis) so we can have a competitive game here.
> 
> (ikeed! but not really lol)


@RBHeadge PEseems suspicious to me this round. Too quiet, and hasn't voted. And he hasn't denied being mafia yet.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

MadamPirate PE said:


> You know he's CCed on all special townie stuff, right? (PMs with both JOATs and the maf)


Yes, I have the power on omnipotence this round. But I also have the power of overwhelmed with RL work, so its a wash.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Yes, I have the power on omnipotence this round. But I also have the power of overwhelmed with RL work, so its a wash.


I was trying to subtly call @DuranDuran a cheater! ruining my fun.


----------



## DLD PE

MadamPirate PE said:


> I was trying to subtly call @DuranDuran a cheater! ruining my fun.


You can still call me a cheater.  I won't take offense lol.  

I avoid cheating at all costs, but I also try to take advantage of the rules at all costs.  It's a golf thing lol.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

sorry about that. I'm just quickly scanning. Gotta bget back to work for another six hours..... at least


----------



## MadamPirate PE

DuranDuran said:


> You can still call me a cheater.  I won't take offense lol.
> 
> I avoid cheating at all costs, but I also try to take advantage of the rules at all costs.  It's a golf thing lol.


Well, @RBHeadge PE still isn't Chuck Norris. So there.


----------



## blybrook PE

MOrning / afternoon / whatever time it is.

1/5


----------



## blybrook PE

Going to be swamped today and taking tomorrow off work to burn PTO (about to max out)

2/5


----------



## blybrook PE

Getting in my posts so I am eligible to vote while I can

3/5


----------



## blybrook PE

I'll try to go back and read the last 4-5 pages sometime later, but may not happen

4/5


----------



## blybrook PE

I may be redneck mafia, but NOT mafioso this round.

5/5


----------



## blybrook PE

I'll run the randomizer later to determine who to vote for, maybe.

6/5


----------



## blybrook PE

And now I'm out for a while to go back to my regularly scheduled efforts.

7/5


----------



## DLD PE

I might put everyone in my 'suspish' list in a bucket and do the randomizer like Bly, but I don't have a good list...yet.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

DuranDuran said:


> (Post quota alreddy done made)
> 
> Day 2 Game Anaylsis:
> 
> 1.  Neither Roarbark nor Vhab voted on Day 1.  Nothing telling really, just an observation.
> 
> 2.  Nik_R was the first to vote for Jean, then everyone piled on Jean.  Then Nik_R got lynched.
> 
> 3.  LyceeFruit has done 3 things that are uncharacteristic of her, IMO.  She (1), voted at the last minute, (2) voted for someone without giving a reason why, as she usually gives at least some reason, even if it's saying 'i dunno why, just because'.  And (3), someone voted for her this morning and she hasn't defended herself, just keeps talking about goat cheese.
> 
> 4.  Townies are getting effed in the a.


Yeah, I realized that last night.  I kinda forgot I was supposed to vote. Its been a week.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

@JayKay PE i'm going to vote for @SaltySteve because I can, before I forget again.

If anyone has better info than I do (none) or salty wants to defend, I'm willing to change.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Also, there is a very loud bird outside my window.

3/5


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

And they look like they are going to do some more work on my road, someone went a little crazy with the utility marking. They have a resurfacing project slated for this season, I'm hoping they do a bit more than that, we have potholes that are more than 6" deep.

4/5


----------



## chart94 PE

I will need to meditate on this i will 2/5


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

And I'm hungry. 

5/5

Sweet baby jebus, I got my 5 in.


----------



## chart94 PE

my vote i mean... sorry got into disney plus last night. Watched alot of prequels 3/5


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> TOP IS ONLY FOR THE SPAM THREAD YO


I mean, we've reached the post count for a spam thread. So...

1/0


----------



## JayKay PE

Current vote:

1 @LyceeFruit PE (tj)

1 @chart94 (salty)

1 @SaltySteve (vhab)


----------



## JayKay PE

And currently the people who have not posted 5 posts today (correct me if I'm wrong):

@Roarbark and @chart94


----------



## JayKay PE

TRRRRRRRIPPLE POST


----------



## chart94 PE

I AM TRYING MY BEST @JayKay PE lol 4/5


----------



## chart94 PE

Now i will fulfill the requirements. 5/5/6/7/8/9/0/9/8/6/5


----------



## txjennah PE

@JayKay PE I vote for @LyceeFruit PE


----------



## blybrook PE

@JayKay PE &amp; @RBHeadge PE

Quick question, if the night kill is announced at the same time as the lynching, does that defeat the purpose of the JoAT? Or is the JoAT's PM required at the same time as the night kill. If the JoAT uses his Dr portion on the same person as Mafia Hit List, are they saved and that's announced at the same time or ?

5+


----------



## JayKay PE

Current vote:

2 @LyceeFruit PE (tj, txj)

1 @chart94 (salty)

1 @SaltySteve (vhab)


----------



## JayKay PE

blybrook PE said:


> @JayKay PE &amp; @RBHeadge PE
> 
> Quick question, if the night kill is announced at the same time as the lynching, does that defeat the purpose of the JoAT? Or is the JoAT's PM required at the same time as the night kill. If the JoAT uses his Dr portion on the same person as Mafia Hit List, are they saved and that's announced at the same time or ?
> 
> 5+


If the JoAT uses their doctor role, the person who was triggered for mafia kill that night will be saved and it will be announced that the JoAT saved them.  The JoAT skill PM and the mafia PM are both required to be submitted by 9PM EST.


----------



## JayKay PE

TRRRRRIPLE POST


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE




----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

"*jean15paul, the Ghost Doctor*: He saves the living because he couldn't save himself"
Premiering on Netflix this fall


----------



## Roarbark

JayKay PE said:


> And currently the people who have not posted 5 posts today (correct me if I'm wrong):
> 
> @Roarbark and @chart94


I'm trying my best   Don't banish me. (1/5)


----------



## Roarbark

jean15paul_PE said:


> "*jean15paul, the Ghost Doctor*: He saves the living because he couldn't save himself"
> Premiering on Netflix this fall


When I heard the Jean reply sound again, I expected  (2/5)    

*edit: (2/5)  *


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

My count doesn't matter. You can't kick me out. I'm a ghost!!!!! 
Also I have no idea what it is... if I had to guess (4/5)


----------



## Roarbark

tj_PE said:


> i had a chicken patty, with GOAT CHEESE on it yesterday and i fuckin loved that shit. also mid drinking but I typically love goat cheese on anything!


YESH, goat cheese. 



LyceeFruit PE said:


> one of the pizza places here does a pizza with mashed squash, goat cheese, and dried cranberries. its SO GOOD


Hells yes.  



tj_PE said:


> i pretty much order whatever on the menu has goat cheese.


Just bring goat cheese with you and put it on whatever you order.
(3/5)


----------



## SaltySteve PE

vhab49_PE said:


> Also, there is a very loud bird outside my window.
> 
> 3/5


It's telling you that SaltySteve is a friend of the forest and isn't mafia. You should listen.


----------



## Roarbark

txjennah PE said:


> OK BYE PEEPS
> 
> 5/5


Aw, don't you want to hang out with us?



JayKay PE said:


> This is based on all beets cooked in all ways.  My dad loves them.
> 
> They taste like dirt to me, no matter how many times I try them.


They taste mildly sweet to me if raw (could see the dirt taste here), and sweetness comes out if steamed. I used to cut them up and put them on salads for the color pop, and HEALTH. Plus there's striped candy cane beets, so beautiful. 

(4/5)


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

SaltySteve said:


> It's telling you that SaltySteve is a friend of the forest and isn't mafia. You should listen.


----------



## Roarbark

And finally, an actual game post, since that's probably what the post minimum INTENDS in the tournament rules, not people talking about goat cheese for 5 posts a day . Who knows though, it could be a new meta strategy. @RBHeadge PE try the goat cheese smear campaign and, let us know if it works out. 
 



DuranDuran said:


> (Post quota alreddy done made)
> 
> Day 2 Game Anaylsis:
> 
> 1.  Neither Roarbark nor Vhab voted on Day 1.  Nothing telling really, just an observation.
> 
> 2.  Nik_R was the first to vote for Jean, then everyone piled on Jean.  Then Nik_R got lynched.
> 
> 3.  LyceeFruit has done 3 things that are uncharacteristic of her, IMO.  She (1), voted at the last minute, (2) voted for someone without giving a reason why, as she usually gives at least some reason, even if it's saying 'i dunno why, just because'.  And (3), someone voted for her this morning and she hasn't defended herself, just keeps talking about goat cheese.
> 
> 4.  Townies are getting effed in the a.


I basically never vote on the first day, only if I'm about to die and have to save myself. I know absolutely nothing, so I don't like sentencing someone to death. (5/5)
Yeah, rough start here...


----------



## DLD PE

So what ground/info have we gained today (other than goat cheese is good)?  Anything? Anyone?  Bueller?


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

DuranDuran said:


> So what ground/info have we gained today (other than goat cheese is good)?  Anything? Anyone?  Bueller?


If yall wouldn't have killed me, I would have gained some info!!!! 
#imjustsaying #stillbitter #petty #dedded #sob


----------



## txjennah PE

Roarbark said:


> Aw, don't you want to hang out with us?
> 
> They taste mildly sweet to me if raw (could see the dirt taste here), and sweetness comes out if steamed. I used to cut them up and put them on salads for the color pop, and HEALTH. Plus there's striped candy cane beets, so beautiful.
> 
> (4/5)


No, I do! I was just trying to be good and focus on work. But I completed a call I've been dreading all day, and it went well, so bye bye brain!


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

I wonder who the other JoaT is ?


----------



## txjennah PE

Roarbark said:


> And finally, an actual game post, since that's probably what the post minimum INTENDS in the tournament rules, not people talking about goat cheese for 5 posts a day . Who knows though, it could be a new meta strategy. @RBHeadge PE try the goat cheese smear campaign and, let us know if it works out.
> 
> 
> I basically never vote on the first day, only if I'm about to die and have to save myself. I know absolutely nothing, so I don't like sentencing someone to death. (5/5)
> Yeah, rough start here...


Goat Cheese Smear Campaign...new band name?


----------



## blybrook PE

txjennah PE said:


> Goat Cheese Smear Campaign...new band name?


Nah, the next Mafia round title...

5+


----------



## User1

I also will totally substitute goat cheese in salads and stuff, when i see it present elsewhere on the menu. I usually get met with confusion but ultimately win the battle


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

txjennah PE said:


> Goat Cheese Smear Campaign...new band name?


Wait yer not @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

tj_PE said:


> I also will totally substitute goat cheese in salads and stuff, when i see it present elsewhere on the menu. I usually get met with confusion but ultimately win the battle


Feck yah!


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Roarbark said:


> Aw, don't you want to hang out with us?
> 
> They taste mildly sweet to me if raw (could see the dirt taste here), and sweetness comes out if steamed. I used to cut them up and put them on salads for the color pop, and HEALTH. Plus there's striped candy cane beets, so beautiful.
> 
> (4/5)


I love the striped beets. And golden beets.

And beats.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Roarbark said:


> And finally, an actual game post, since that's probably what the post minimum INTENDS in the tournament rules, not people talking about goat cheese for 5 posts a day . Who knows though, it could be a new meta strategy. @RBHeadge PE try the goat cheese smear campaign and, let us know if it works out.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

@JayKay PE I vote for @SaltySteve because he’s way too insistent that he isn’t Maf. *squinty eyes*


----------



## blybrook PE

@JayKay PE, using a randomizer for the remaining players, I currently vote for @chart94


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Im not maf, im a lover a goat cheese! And that's not a crime!


----------



## LyceeFruit PE




----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Omgosh top on 603! Feck yeah


----------



## JayKay PE

God, guys, I just want to watch early 2000s Amanda Bynes movies.  Not mod.

Current vote:

2 @LyceeFruit PE (tj, txj)

2 @chart94 (salty, bly)

2 @SaltySteve (vhab, madam)


----------



## DLD PE

@JayKay PE I vote for @LyceeFruit PE


----------



## Roarbark

@JayKay PE I vote for.... @chart94


----------



## JayKay PE

Current vote:

3 @LyceeFruit PE (tj, txj, duran)

3 @chart94 (salty, bly, roar)

2 @SaltySteve (vhab, madam)


----------



## JayKay PE

TIME


----------



## JayKay PE

TRRRRRRRRRIPLE POST


----------



## JayKay PE

*does randomizer dance of 10 rounds*

I'll be posting the story soon


----------



## JayKay PE

*sweats*

Randomizer results ala Google: 2, 1, 1, 1, 2, 1, 2, 2, 1, 2.  Tie

Tie breaker: 1

Winner = Number 1 = Death to Lycee

---

The HOA rules seem to be getting stricter.  With bodies piling up, slowly but steadily, house prices are soon to begin dropping.  And then who knows?  Would people then feel like they could paint their house whatever color they want?  Obviously, the accusations start flying faster and harder than baseballs at a junior baseball game.  The homeowners are firmly divided between @LyceeFruit PE and @chart94, but the scales finally tip when the most horrendous offence comes to light: @LyceeFruit PE was a renter and didn't even HAVE a mortgage.  Did they even deserve the laminated tag that hung off their rear-view mirror?

Obviously, @LyceeFruit PE was killed with extreme prejudice. The newly purchased wood chipper used for landscaping seemed to be the perfect vehicle to dispose of the disgusting...renter.  As their body was spread across the carefully cultured tulips, everyone knew bodies made the best compost, a set of mangled brass knuckles were pried from the blades of the blessed chipper.

Everyone began to cheer, obviously they had disposed off one of the mafia members and they could resume paying their monthly HOA fees to get the pool skimmed.  Making their way over, everyone's cheered abruptly turned into groans of first-world discomfort:  There, floating in the clear waters, was a large bear.  Seems like @blybrook PE was forced to go swimming with the fishes.  Which meant that nobody could use the pool for at least a week, which was miserable.

The remaining players are:

@DuranDuran, @txjennah PE, @tj_PE, @MadamPirate PE, @squaretaper LIT AF PE, @SaltySteve, @Roarbark, @chart94, and @vhab49_PE


----------



## User1

But yay lycee was maf! Right?


----------



## User1

Sad bear ded


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

4th time chipped


----------



## blybrook PE

I'm now a . Arg...

At least one of the freshly tuned chippers was put to use!


----------



## Roarbark

LyceeFruit PE said:


> 4th time chipped


But first time chipped onto tulips. Those tulips are going to be so pretty this spring!



DuranDuran said:


> @JayKay PE I vote for @LyceeFruit PE





JayKay PE said:


> Everyone began to cheer, obviously they had disposed off one of the mafia members


Nice. @DuranDuran I was suspicious of your last min vote, but it still worked out. 

(X/5), where X is equal to some whole number greater than 5.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

I prefer


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> 4th time chipped


I very much regret forgetting to chip you last round.


----------



## chart94 PE

Not gonna lie, my favorite thing I ever contributed to this board and story was the woodchipper the first time I nodded lol it has grown beyond what I thought.


----------



## Roarbark

Field work half the day tomorrow, so I'll probably be posting much later.

Happy Friday everyone!!
(Does this count as 1/5 since it's after 12 where the mod is?)


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> I very much regret forgetting to chip you last round.


----------



## DLD PE

Post 1:

Good morning everyone!  @LyceeFruit PE sorry to do that to you, but you were mafia so we had to do it!  At least house prices are dropping .


----------



## DLD PE

Post 2:


----------



## User1

I'm so tired 1/5


----------



## User1

I'm suspicious why @chart94 didn't vote yesterday when it could have saved them? 2/5


----------



## User1

until further discussion occurs ..... 3/5


----------



## User1

@JayKay PE I'm going to submit my vote to lynch @chart94  4/5


----------



## User1

now to real fastly get my drafting done before drafting starts work for the day..fml 5/5


----------



## SaltySteve PE

MadamPirate PE said:


> @JayKay PE I vote for @SaltySteve because he’s way too insistent that he isn’t Maf. *squinty eyes*


I think you've confused me with someone else. I've not been super insistent that I'm not mafia this round. Don't worry about it, I've been confused for someone else multiple times this round.

Game analysis:

I called that one of the players that voted for jean first round was mafia. For a refresher, those players were

@chart94

@tj_PE

@LyceeFruit PE (Confirmed Mafia)

@MadamPirate PE

@NikR_PE (Dead)

@SaltySteve

@txjennah PE

Now I pose a similar theory, One of the people that voted not to lynch Lycee last night is mafia. Those players were

@chart94 (Didn't Vote)

@LyceeFruit PE (Oddly enough didn't vote to save their life)

@MadamPirate PE

@SaltySteve

@blybrook PE (Dead)

@Roarbark

@squaretaper LIT AF PE

@vhab49_PE

The players in both lists are Chart, MadamP, and myself. One really interesting thing is that neither Chart or Lycee voted last night. Either could have voted to break the tie and didn't.

@JayKay PE I would like to vote for @chart94.

Someone Change my mind.

Post 1/5


----------



## User1

SaltySteve said:


> Someone Change my mind.


i have similar thoughts. 

also, bly is ded in your list


----------



## JayKay PE

Current vote:

2 @chart94 (tj, salty)


----------



## SaltySteve PE

Probably going to get dedded for that analyse.

Post 2/5


----------



## SaltySteve PE

Post 3/5


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

It's not my best maf round this time. I forgot to vote last night &amp; almost forgot the night before *shrugs*


----------



## User1

LyceeFruit PE said:


> It's not my best maf round this time. I forgot to vote last night &amp; almost forgot the night before *shrugs*


suspish!


----------



## DLD PE

Post 3:

I didn't realize Lycee didn't vote until Salty pointed it out.  I was too busy making sure I got all the vote counts/order correct.

IRL, there are a couple reasons I can think of as to why neither Chart nor Lycee voted, but in tournament play we won't have access to such info.  

_If _Chart is mafia, then he would have had a couple options to save himself:

Option 1:  Coordinate with Lycee and both vote for Salty.  One could claim to "know" something and the other could follow suit, but that kind of thing could unravel quickly so it's a risk.

Option 2:  The other option is to say, "Well looks like one of us is going down, let's make the most of it."  Have one vote for the other at the last minute.  That makes it look like you're obviously a townie and it keeps you safe for a good while.  

If I were mafia, I probably would have chosen Option 2, but this is all assuming Chart is mafia, and we can't be sure of that yet.


----------



## User1

maybe but lycee voting last minute is what triggered me voting for her yesterday so would that really have been a good strategy?


----------



## DLD PE

tj_PE said:


> maybe but lycee voting last minute is what triggered me voting for her yesterday so would that really have been a good strategy?


Post 4:

Maybe, but anything anyone does always arouses your suspicion.  In fact, before every round my main goal is to avoid your suspicion on Day 1.


----------



## User1

i am suspicious of the combination of non voting and also lycee defending herself but subliminally trying to take the focus off chart by explaining herself

i only have so much to go off of, guys. lol


----------



## blybrook PE

I was likely targeted for the random guess / votes for Mafia members. They were potentially thinking I was a JoAT this round. 

I'll take the path to  in order to help save the town. Screw the HOA!

0/5


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

I am so confused this round.

1/5


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

And my sinuses hurt.

2/5


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Is not the 'Rona. Was gardening unprotected last night.  Plus ugly cry from Toy Story 4.

3/5


----------



## chart94 PE

SaltySteve said:


> I think you've confused me with someone else. I've not been super insistent that I'm not mafia this round. Don't worry about it, I've been confused for someone else multiple times this round.
> 
> Game analysis:
> 
> I called that one of the players that voted for jean first round was mafia. For a refresher, those players were
> 
> @chart94
> 
> @tj_PE
> 
> @LyceeFruit PE (Confirmed Mafia)
> 
> @MadamPirate PE
> 
> @NikR_PE (Dead)
> 
> @SaltySteve
> 
> @txjennah PE
> 
> Now I pose a similar theory, One of the people that voted not to lynch Lycee last night is mafia. Those players were
> 
> @chart94 (Didn't Vote)
> 
> @LyceeFruit PE (Oddly enough didn't vote to save their life)
> 
> @MadamPirate PE
> 
> @SaltySteve
> 
> @blybrook PE (Dead)
> 
> @Roarbark
> 
> @squaretaper LIT AF PE
> 
> @vhab49_PE
> 
> The players in both lists are Chart, MadamP, and myself. One really interesting thing is that neither Chart or Lycee voted last night. Either could have voted to break the tie and didn't.
> 
> @JayKay PE I would like to vote for @chart94.
> 
> Someone Change my mind.
> 
> Post 1/5


I’ll try. I am def not mafia. I don’t know how else to say it. Just a townie


----------



## chart94 PE

Also I forgot to vote. It was an honest mistake yesterday


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Okay, now that I'm on a computer (mobile EB hates me this morning)

Yay, we got a maf! 

Sorry you got deaded, bly. I will avenge you!

1/5


----------



## DLD PE

chart94 said:


> Also I forgot to vote. It was an honest mistake yesterday


Post 5:

To be fair, you had a legitimate reason to forget.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

DuranDuran said:


> To be fair, you had a legitimate reason to forget.


Beer?

2/5


----------



## DLD PE

MadamPirate PE said:


> Beer?
> 
> 2/5


Well, that was my excuse for leaving our anniversary dinner leftovers in my wife's SUV overnight.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

DuranDuran said:


> Well, that was my excuse for leaving our anniversary dinner leftovers in my wife's SUV overnight.


Oh noes!

Was it cold enough last night that they were okay?

3/5


----------



## DLD PE

MadamPirate PE said:


> Oh noes!
> 
> Was it cold enough last night that they were okay?
> 
> 3/5


I think so.  I offered to eat them for breakfast and she seems ok eating them too so we'll see.  We'll be having breakfast in a few.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

I am multitasking, playing AC with one hand, and Mafia with the other.

4/5


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

vhab49_PE said:


> I am multitasking, playing AC with one hand, and Mafia with the other.
> 
> 4/5


Careful not to get them confused... 1/0


----------



## User1

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Careful not to get them confused... 1/0


farming the bad apples OUT THE TOWN


----------



## txjennah PE

Here we go, EB mafia thread

1/5


----------



## txjennah PE

i had soup and I am now full 

2/5


----------



## txjennah PE

It's very sunny today so that makes me happy

3/5


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

1


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

2


----------



## txjennah PE

I want to turn off my computer but work is not done yet

4/5


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

3


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

4


----------



## txjennah PE

I'm not sure who I want to vote for yet BYYYYYYYEEEEEEEEEE

5/5


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE




----------



## DLD PE

How about some actual game posts?  Analysis?


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

View attachment 17182


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

@JayKay PE I want to vote for.... @SaltySteve again.  He said he was on both lists.

5+/5, I hope.


----------



## User1

@JayKay PE I'm going to switch my vote to @txjennah PE for now because my switch was in texas two days ago (and will be arriving late) and i've determined that her texas maf counterparts are holding it hostage.

subject to change.


----------



## SaltySteve PE

I thought it would be more suspicious to leave out the fact that I also fall in into the suspicious category based on my own analyse, so there it is. If I was mafia I probably would have never made the post in the first place since it could possibly implicate me.

Post 4/5


----------



## SaltySteve PE

Post 5/5


----------



## txjennah PE

tj_PE said:


> @JayKay PE I'm going to switch my vote to @txjennah PE for now because my switch was in texas two days ago (and will be arriving late) and i've determined that her texas maf counterparts are holding it hostage.
> 
> subject to change.


Laaaaaame!! I don't even live in Texas anymore ::sobs::

I would do a retaliatory vote but based on your voting history, I think you're a townie.  @JayKay PE I vote for @chart94


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Work is killing me today!

4/5


----------



## MadamPirate PE

I'm gonna follow all the cool kids and @JayKay PE I vote for @chart94. I don't want to forget tonight.

MAY BLY'S DEATH BE AVENGED!

5/5


----------



## txjennah PE

SaltySteve said:


> I thought it would be more suspicious to leave out the fact that I also fall in into the suspicious category based on my own analyse, so there it is. If I was mafia I probably would have never made the post in the first place since it could possibly implicate me.
> 
> Post 4/5


Idk, I've seen you pull some sneaky shit.

But I'll give you the benefit of the doubt. If @chart94 is innocent though....::shifty eyes::


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

What's the vote count?


----------



## Roarbark

MMmmmm that site visit was actually wonderful, ~ 1hr drive to north shore, walking around neighborhood with flowers and trees and hot sun, talking to coworker (someone who is not my landlady or housemates), Favorite mexican food (they forgot my guac and there were no chips  , but that salsa and surf and turf, mm mmmm mmmmm ), and ~1hr drive back. 

The sort of normal experience felt great. 
(2/5, i think)


----------



## Roarbark

DuranDuran said:


> Post 3:
> 
> I didn't realize Lycee didn't vote until Salty pointed it out.  I was too busy making sure I got all the vote counts/order correct.
> 
> IRL, there are a couple reasons I can think of as to why neither Chart nor Lycee voted, but in tournament play we won't have access to such info.
> 
> _If _Chart is mafia, then he would have had a couple options to save himself:
> 
> Option 1:  Coordinate with Lycee and both vote for Salty.  One could claim to "know" something and the other could follow suit, but that kind of thing could unravel quickly so it's a risk.
> 
> Option 2:  The other option is to say, "Well looks like one of us is going down, let's make the most of it."  Have one vote for the other at the last minute.  That makes it look like you're obviously a townie and it keeps you safe for a good while.
> 
> If I were mafia, I probably would have chosen Option 2, but this is all assuming Chart is mafia, and we can't be sure of that yet.


  Right. I've done option 2 in several games, one of which ended in a 3 way shootout w/ Salty and RB that I miraculously won. (Highlight of my life so far.) 
(3/5)


----------



## Roarbark

vhab49_PE said:


> I am multitasking, playing AC with one hand, and Mafia with the other.


 Roar thoughts: Air conditioning.... plausible but unlikely. Asphalt concrete.... No. Animal Crossing? Animal Crossing.  
(4/5)


----------



## Roarbark

vhab49_PE said:


> Is not the 'Rona. Was gardening unprotected last night.


In school I was told something about always wearing protection.
(5/5)

Sidenote: Is TS4 worth watching? Evocative, if nothing else? Is it conclusive, or is there going to be a TS5?


----------



## chart94 PE

I totally am innocent!! I have been driving all day


----------



## chart94 PE

Either way, i think I need a few more posts


----------



## chart94 PE

Hopefully this is enough


----------



## chart94 PE

Tripppeeee


----------



## blybrook PE

Just got back from my first visit to a grocery store in 4 weeks. Ok, ok, tomorrow is the 4 week mark, but I'm counting it since it's a 3 day weekend for me.


----------



## blybrook PE

Doesn't look like there was much voting today.


----------



## DLD PE

Roarbark said:


> Right. I've done option 2 in several games, one of which ended in a 3 way shootout w/ Salty and RB that I miraculously won. (Highlight of my life so far.)
> (3/5)


I submitted that for an ESPY


----------



## User1

Wait it's past time right


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Roarbark said:


> In school I was told something about always wearing protection.
> (5/5)
> 
> Sidenote: Is TS4 worth watching? Evocative, if nothing else? Is it conclusive, or is there going to be a TS5?


Yeah TS4 was good. Would recommend. Conclusive? Is anything ever conclusive? It wasn't any kind of cliff-hanger. I don't remember at them hinting at a sequel, but they could definitely do another one if they want to.


----------



## User1

I need to know if we DEDDED a maf, if the game is still going thru the weekend, etc


----------



## JayKay PE

Sorry guys, I crashed last night.  As in: sat on my couch to watch a movie at around 7pm and then woke up this morning at 8:30am with a horrible crick in my neck due to me sleeping in a sitting position.  I think the sudden drop in the barometer and temp made my body go into semi-hibernation.

I'll be posting the results.  Sorry sorry!  Don't want to play over the weekend, so the voting will resume on Monday.


----------



## JayKay PE

Okay.

Okay.

Things were getting a little ridiculous.  HOAs were meant to make lives miserable but it was supposed to be something more politically correct, like controlling their every lifestyle choice, not just...killing them.  It left a bad taste in the mouth of the board members (who were still alive).  So.  A decision was made in response to the sudden wave of totally not mafia-related killings: a bake sale.

@squaretaper LIT AF PE was so disgusted by the response that they left the community, taking their 34 animals with them (the chickens were a little reluctant, as they had just settled and were laying, but they following the grain god).

@chart94 was the only other HOA member who seemed outspoken against the bake sale.  Saying that they should contact the 'authorities' and 'get officials involved'.  Scoff.  Laugh.  Chortle.  There was no higher authority than that of the HOA!  They would make that upstart pay!

Of course, after @chart94 finished the poisoned strawberry shortcake (the poison was in the whipped cream to make it more stable!), and they found his state license as a private detective...it was a bit of a pie in your face moment.

Spirits fell faster than a improperly baked angle food cake when @DuranDuran's body was found later that evening under the table where the store-bought goods were being sold.  

This HOA may have bigger problems than raising fees for the new sidewalks this year.

The remaining players are:

@txjennah PE, @tj_PE, @MadamPirate PE, @SaltySteve, @Roarbark, and @vhab49_PE

---

Final vote:

3 @chart94 (salty, txj, madam)

1 @SaltySteve (vhab)

1 @txjennah PE (tj)


----------



## DLD PE

Ugh!  Sorry Chart!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

JayKay PE said:


> they left the community


Oops! I guess I'm the Square Who Rage Quit! Ahhh!


----------



## User1

Oh noooo


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Ouch


----------



## blybrook PE

At least the maf or rona didn't get ya!

Enjoy the weekend.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP




----------



## Thingyman

Hi guys
 

RBHeadge PE's Championship game has been scheduled  
 

*GAME 10 (JUNE 8, 48/24, 9 PM EDT EOD)*
-Rosen (Sufficient Velocity)
BeautifulShy (Nintendo World Report)
Dragomir (Thriller Bark)
Echks (Hypixel)
Fransisc0 (Forums of Loathing)
genny (Student Doctor Network)
Hyde (Werewolf Online)
Kaves (Mafia Mystery)
onjit (Everybody Edits)
OrangeP47 (W3D Hub)
Laurentus (Wintreath)
RBHeadge PE (Engineer Boards)
Schiavetto (Pokemon Showdown)
TheGoldenTyranno (DuelistGroundz)
Timsup2nothin (CivFanatics)
 

*Do you wish to spectate and/or talk with players from other communities?*

We have a big server on Discord (1,000+ members) for those that want to spectate and talk about these games. The representatives will be added to this channel too after they die. Or if you just want to chat with people from other communities, we have a general chat too that is unrelated to the Mafia Championship.

1) CLICK HERE TO JOIN: https://discord.gg/CwDKmjQ

2) Upon joining the server, please inform us of who you are and which community you are from. We will then give you the necessary permissions to see the spectator channel. This is necessary to avoid the wrong people (the representatives and their backups) joining the channel.

You don't need to have Discord installed in order to join the channel, as there is a web version.

*Do you want to have your own private community spectator chat?*
This is definitely both allowed and encouraged. However, I ask that you please do everything possible to make this chat private and inaccessible to your representative, backup and your representative's opponents. It's important that your thoughts and comments don't influence the game. In other words, please don't post about the game in public threads -- this is very important.

*Mafia Championship Podcast*
For the first time ever, there will be a Mafia Championship podcast.

The first episode goes live on Twitch at Sunday 4 PM Eastern - i.e. tomorrow. It will feature 4 former winners. There will also be podcasts on the following Sundays.

It will go live here, if you are interested: https://www.twitch.tv/mrthingyman/

*Where do I get more info?*
Refer to this thread: https://www.mafiauniverse.com/forums/threads/25499-Season-7-General-Information

This thread will tell you all the details about this season. It also includes a list of the 165 participating communities and their representatives.

__________

If you need to get in contact with me, my Discord is Thingyman#6075


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

^Cool stuff. I'll probably join the discord.

Um, do we have a backup?


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> ^Cool stuff. I'll probably join the discord.
> 
> Um, do we have a backup?


I think its @JayKay PE


----------



## Roarbark

Wait, did @squaretaper LIT AF PE not make post quota? why did 3 people die? 

Ahhhh.


----------



## JayKay PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> I think its @JayKay PE


Foolishly, yes, ‘tis I.


----------



## DLD PE




----------



## blybrook PE




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Roarbark said:


> @squaretaper LIT AF PE not make post quota?


I dropped the ball...too busy with popcorn, corned beef, and Outshine fruit bars.


----------



## JayKay PE

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> I dropped the ball...too busy with popcorn, corned beef, and Outshine fruit bars.


These are, literally, the only three reasons that would be viable for dropping the ball.


----------



## User1

can we get a reminder of who is still alive? 

1/5


----------



## JayKay PE

tj_PE said:


> can we get a reminder of who is still alive?
> 
> 1/5


The remaining players are:

@txjennah PE, @tj_PE, @MadamPirate PE, @SaltySteve, @Roarbark, and @vhab49_PE

So far, nobody has reached the 5-post/day limit.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

JayKay PE said:


> So far, nobody has reached the 5-post/day limit.


*intimidating schoolmarm ruler smacking in hands*


----------



## DLD PE




----------



## MadamPirate PE

DuranDuran said:


> View attachment 17500


I think Square should have died from overconsumption of Outshine bars.

1/5


----------



## User1

@JayKay PE I'm gonna keep my vote for @txjennah PE alive for now

2/5


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

MadamPirate PE said:


> overconsumption of Outshine bars.


I goofed and got the strawberry froyo one...but it wasn't good. I wanted the regular fruit bar but I grabbed the wrong box and was too busy taking pics of the boxes for y'all to pay attention. The grape is DANK AF tho!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> I goofed and got the strawberry froyo one...but it wasn't good. I wanted the regular fruit bar but I grabbed the wrong box and was too busy taking pics of the boxes for y'all to pay attention. The grape is DANK AF tho!


Disappoint! I love the mango.

3/5


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

I normally like the tartness of yogurt, but not in this case. Team Grape for lyfe!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

MadamPirate PE said:


> I love the mango.


I will get mango next. (I'm tryna boost your post count @MadamPirate PE)


----------



## User1

i'm sad they didnt have grape when i ordered 

3/5


----------



## txjennah PE

@JayKay PE I vote for @MadamPirate PE

1/5


----------



## txjennah PE

tj_PE said:


> @JayKay PE I'm gonna keep my vote for @txjennah PE alive for now
> 
> 2/5


Am I back on the suspish list?  Ok.


----------



## txjennah PE

I dyed my hair yesterday and my fingers are stained.

3/5


----------



## txjennah PE

This minimum post count is old.com.

4/5


----------



## txjennah PE

Byyyyyyyeeeeeeeeee

5/5


----------



## User1

txjennah PE said:


> Am I back on the suspish list?  Ok.


not necessarily, but today will be busy and i need counts and votes so i can reevaluate later.

4/5


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

tj_PE said:


> i'm sad they didnt have grape when i ordered
> 
> 3/5


Ugh still can't find a Switch. But I also just bought a new laptop so the square is broke AF.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

txjennah PE said:


> I dyed my hair yesterday and my fingers are stained.


Che colore??


----------



## MadamPirate PE

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> I will get mango next. (I'm tryna boost your post count @MadamPirate PE)


I appreciate it!

4/5


----------



## MadamPirate PE

txjennah PE said:


> @JayKay PE I vote for @MadamPirate PE
> 
> 1/5


Rude! @JayKay PE I vote for @txjennah PE in retaliation!

5/5


----------



## User1

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> Ugh still can't find a Switch. But I also just bought a new laptop so the square is broke AF.


what kind of lappy? 

i got mine on ebay there are LOTS on ebay just overpriced. i'm lovin mine

5/5


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

tj_PE said:


> what kind of lappy?
> 
> i got mine on ebay there are LOTS on ebay just overpriced. i'm lovin mine
> 
> 5/5


I broke down and got a Macbook Air. Never had an Apple before but I wanted a hassle-free experience. Not a power user of anything anymore so it wasn't worth it to me to build a new PC (even though I wanted to, but not worth the time at the mo). My current machine died, it was a crappy Dell laptop from 2009 that was already outdated (refurb) when I bought it. It was time to join the modern age...


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

BUT when I DO want a power machine I'm definitely gonna get one from @knight1fox3.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> Ugh still can't find a Switch.






tj_PE said:


> i got mine on ebay there are LOTS on ebay just overpriced. i'm lovin mine


It looks like Amazon might have some also. May still be overpriced, though.


----------



## txjennah PE

MadamPirate PE said:


> Rude! @JayKay PE I vote for @txjennah PE in retaliation!
> 
> 5/5


That's fair. I'm open to changing my vote with any new info. @SaltySteve has my suspicions too.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

txjennah PE said:


> That's fair. I'm open to changing my vote with any new info. @SaltySteve has my suspicions too.


I'm super suspish of @SaltySteve because he pointed the finger at @chart94 and chart ended up being a townie.


----------



## JayKay PE

Current vote:

2 @txjennah PE (tj, madam)

1 @MadamPirate PE (txj)


----------



## txjennah PE

MadamPirate PE said:


> I'm super suspish of @SaltySteve because he pointed the finger at @chart94 and chart ended up being a townie.


Agreed.  And looks like you voted for him, as well, on the day when Lycee was voted out.

I think that's why I was initially suspicious of you.  Because usually when Lycee responds to Maf allegations with a picture of baby Moo, then that's a dead giveaway that she's Maf lol.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Crap, I forgot about Mafia.

1/5


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

I left my house, wearing real pants (dammit, they were tight, and not in a good way) had coffee, and a poptart.

2/5


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Almost missed a conference call that was scheduled while I was out of the "office".

3/5


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

And my turnip prospects for the week are looking bleak.

That rhymes. Haha.

4/5


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

@JayKay PE I think I shall keep the streak going and vote for @SaltySteve again.

Although there are others I have my eye on....


----------



## JayKay PE

Current vote:

2 @txjennah PE (tj, madam)

1 @MadamPirate PE (txj)

1 @SaltySteve (vhab)

The current players have not reached the 5 post minimum: @SaltySteve and @Roarbark


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Roar is just starting his day!


----------



## SaltySteve PE

Oh crap, I'm late to the game today. Let me go back and read the last page or so

Post 1/5


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> I will get mango next. (I'm tryna boost your post count @MadamPirate PE)


I got mango today


----------



## SaltySteve PE

My head is killing me.

Post 2/5


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

txjennah PE said:


> Agreed.  And looks like you voted for him, as well, on the day when Lycee was voted out.
> 
> I think that's why I was initially suspicious of you.  Because usually when Lycee responds to Maf allegations with a picture of baby Moo, then that's a dead giveaway that she's Maf lol.


Baby Moo turns 1 on Wednesday!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> I got mango today


I wanna try the lime ones - I know you hate lime, but I LOVE lime.


----------



## SaltySteve PE

I've got nothing... My original theory was that @chart94 or @MadamPirate PE was mafia.

Post 3/5


----------



## SaltySteve PE

Soooo.....

Post 4/5


----------



## SaltySteve PE

@JayKay PE I vote for @MadamPirate PE

TRRRRIIIPLE!!!

Post 5/5


----------



## MadamPirate PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> Baby Moo turns 1 on Wednesday!


My Moo's birthday is Wednesday, too! But she'll be 3.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

MadamPirate PE said:


> My Moo's birthday is Wednesday, too! But she'll be 3.


Twinsies!!!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> Twinsies!!!


I think it's adorbs that puppy-moo and kitty-moo are the same day.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

SaltySteve said:


> @JayKay PE I vote for @MadamPirate PE
> 
> TRRRRIIIPLE!!!
> 
> Post 5/5


Yeah, I think you're voting for me to save your own hide. @JayKay PE I vote for @SaltySteve because he keeps trying to point fingers away from himself.


----------



## DLD PE




----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

My son graduated from 8th grade today. So I'm just finally getting on EB.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

I have to admit. I've forgotten what was happening in this round.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Except that yall killed both JoaTs... one of which was me!


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Still bitter


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

5


----------



## User1

i guess i need things spelled out bc i totally missed that both were ded lol 

5/5?


----------



## txjennah PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> Except that yall killed both JoaTs... one of which was me!


I'm sorry    Not being able to have any PMs has been challenging! It definitely makes this game more difficult! Which isn't a bad thing, for sure.


----------



## Roarbark

F*** me, i write out all my posts at once, then separate them before I post, but I just accidentally deleted them all... (1/5)


----------



## MadamPirate PE

@tj_PE i miss you already


----------



## User1

ugh idk what to do 

@JayKay PE can we get a vote update when you have a moment?


----------



## User1

MadamPirate PE said:


> @tj_PE i miss you already


wait why do you miss me???? am i ded? are you foreshadowing????? what did i miss???? lolll


----------



## MadamPirate PE

tj_PE said:


> wait why do you miss me???? am i ded? are you foreshadowing????? what did i miss???? lolll


YOU LEFT THE CHAAAAAAAAT


----------



## Roarbark

Let's try this again.....



squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> I normally like the tartness of yogurt, but not in this case. Team Grape for lyfe!
> 
> [Outshine Bar Pic]


Ohhhh, THOSE?! I was picturing these as like fruit by the foot, or fruity granola bars! (2/5)


----------



## User1

MadamPirate PE said:


> YOU LEFT THE CHAAAAAAAAT


OMG I DIDNT MEAN TO

i was cleaning up other group chats with friends i do calls in and there's like 10 instances of different chats with the same people

can you post a link for me to rejoin? LMAO


----------



## MadamPirate PE

tj_PE said:


> OMG I DIDNT MEAN TO
> 
> i was cleaning up other group chats with friends i do calls in and there's like 10 instances of different chats with the same people
> 
> can you post a link for me to rejoin? LMAO


https://hangouts.google.com/group/4BwPL7PRKaptZYgf9


----------



## Roarbark

txjennah PE said:


> That's fair. I'm open to changing my vote with any new info. @SaltySteve has my suspicions too.





MadamPirate PE said:


> I'm super suspish of @SaltySteve because he pointed the finger at @chart94 and chart ended up being a townie.


Maybe... That would be a kinda daring maf move, but it is almost endgame.... ug. (3/5)


----------



## Roarbark

txjennah PE said:


> Because usually when Lycee responds to Maf allegations with a picture of baby Moo, then that's a dead giveaway that she's Maf lol.


Noting that away for mafia tells  (4/5)


----------



## Roarbark

vhab49_PE said:


> And my turnip prospects for the week are looking bleak.
> 
> That rhymes. Haha.


I don't even have turnip prospects   Reminds me of the children's book "Tops and Bottoms"!!! (5/5)


----------



## User1

turnip lady didn't even turnUP yesterday 

rude


----------



## Roarbark

LyceeFruit PE said:


> Baby Moo turns 1 on Wednesday!





MadamPirate PE said:


> My Moo's birthday is Wednesday, too! But she'll be 3.


Wait, there's TWO moos? A cat and a dog?  (6/5)


----------



## MadamPirate PE

tj_PE said:


> turnip lady didn't even turnUP yesterday
> 
> rude


I don't think you're far enough into the game yet.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Roarbark said:


> Wait, there's TWO moos? A cat and a dog?  (6/5)


Yep! My little grey girl cat is Millie, and we call her Moo all the time.


----------



## Roarbark

Good gods you're all talking about AC, lmao. 

I hate even votes with like this... My intuition is always wrong... JOATs why have you forsaken us?


----------



## User1

Roarbark said:


> Good gods you're all talking about AC, lmao.
> 
> I hate even votes with like this... My intuition is always wrong... JOATs why have you forsaken us?


I THOUGHT YOU GOT IT AND DIDNT ADD ME AS A BEST FRIEND AND I CRIED


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Roarbark said:


> Wait, there's TWO moos? A cat and a dog?  (6/5)


my Moo is actually Marcie Moo but we mostly call her Moo in conversation lol 

or Moo Cow


----------



## Roarbark

tj_PE said:


> I THOUGHT YOU GOT IT AND DIDNT ADD ME AS A BEST FRIEND AND I CRIED


Dry those tears, I have never played AC in my life! I'm too busy playing LoL, exercising, and then immediately eating icecream.


----------



## User1

Roarbark said:


> Dry those tears, I have never played AC in my life! I'm too busy playing LoL, exercising, and then immediately eating icecream.


this sounds like a real living your best life plan.


----------



## JayKay PE

Current vote:

1 @txjennah PE (tj)

2 @MadamPirate PE (txj, salty)

2 @SaltySteve (vhab, madam)

(Correct me if I'm wrong, I'm just going off of the last couple pages).


----------



## JayKay PE

The remaining players are:

@txjennah PE, @tj_PE, @MadamPirate PE, @SaltySteve, @Roarbark, and @vhab49_PE


----------



## JayKay PE

TRRRRRRRRIPLE POST

(while watching The Patriot, my guilty pleasure)


----------



## JayKay PE

Roarbark said:


> Good gods you're all talking about AC, lmao.
> 
> I hate even votes with like this... My intuition is always wrong... JOATs why have you forsaken us?


I mean, you guys all killed the JoATs.  Did they really forsake you if you lynched?  Just sayin'.


----------



## Roarbark

@JayKay PE I vote for @SaltySteve for now... 

Expected you to get night killed but you didn't... If I were mafia I would have killed you for sure unless you were another mafia, OR your analysis was wrong &amp; would help their cause.
If you have an argument against that I'm open to it...
 



JayKay PE said:


> I mean, you guys all killed the JoATs.  Did they really forsake you if you lynched?  Just sayin'.


----------



## JayKay PE

Current vote:

1 @txjennah PE (tj)

2 @MadamPirate PE (txj, salty)

3 @SaltySteve (vhab, madam, roar)


----------



## RBHeadge PE

txjennah PE said:


> I'm sorry    Not being able to have any PMs has been challenging! It definitely makes this game more difficult! Which isn't a bad thing, for sure.


The people running the tournament had a podcast last night that went over background and potential tips. It appears that the tournament rules change year to year. However they have noticed that the mafia (or wolves) tend to have a pretty overwhelming win percentage. Note: under the base rules the town and mafia should split wins. They didn't give an exact reason why, but it may have to do with the extra limitations, or how most of the players don't know each other prior to the game. Townie wins increases with players that know each other, although the mafia still win most of the time.

The town usually wins on EB. I don't know if it's because we know each other, we have a strong analytical background, or we've developed a website culture that tilts toward town (i.e. use of PMs and occasional offsite communication)?

@ChebyshevII PE You've got more experience with this game offsite than the rest of us combined. Do other versions of the game prohibit PMs or external communication? Is all communication during the in-person party game always done out in the open? Or are side conversations allowed?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

BTW, I've been taking notes during my observation. I'll share them when this round is over.


----------



## JayKay PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> BTW, I've been taking notes during my observation. I'll share them when this round is over.


I'm really hoping you just post a picture  and it's a ton of post-it notes pasted to the bottom half of your computer monitors.  The notes say numerous things like 'Tracking = dog?" and 'lynching on the first night probably leads to more townie deaths" and "103 children = liability towards mafia?".


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

RBHeadge PE said:


> @ChebyshevII PE You've got more experience with this game offsite than the rest of us combined. Do other versions of the game prohibit PMs or external communication? Is all communication during the in-person party game always done out in the open? Or are side conversations allowed?


Speaking strictly from a forum standpoint, I think it varies from group to group.

In-person games, however, don't give people the luxury of communicating off-to-the-side (that I know of), since everyone is sitting in a circle in the same room. I've never played any games where side-conversations were allowed to happen, and even if they existed, I'm not sure how it would be done. I'm guessing that the rule about no PMs or outside communication is to simulate the in-person type of setup.

(This is also assuming that night/day isn't a literal night/day. All the in-person games I've played have been an entire game in one sitting, which usually lasts 30 minutes to 1 hour)



RBHeadge PE said:


> The town usually wins on EB. I don't know if it's because we know each other, we have a strong analytical background, or we've developed a website culture that tilts toward town (i.e. use of PMs and occasional offsite communication)?


It may be a little bit of everything. However, I think the townie alliance method contributes heavily to the skewed percentage. If we wanted to stick with this, one way to give the mafia a fighting chance is to assign additional mafia members, or introduce new mafia-allied roles.


----------



## JayKay PE

Two minutes


----------



## JayKay PE

Time


----------



## RBHeadge PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> I've never played any games where side-conversations were allowed to happen, and even if they existed, I'm not sure how it would be done.


Mingling time between votes? Intermissions for bathrooms breaks,  getting more food, etc?



ChebyshevII PE said:


> It may be a little bit of everything. However, I think the townie alliance method contributes heavily to the skewed percentage. If we wanted to stick with this, one way to give the mafia a fighting chance is to assign additional mafia members, or introduce new mafia-allied roles.


It's probably worth revisiting our default maf:town ratio, and power of the special characters, reveal time of investigation. Maybe in a month or so in the future.

I think some of our game culture has derived out of necessity. We've all got full time jobs and other committements in different time zones. We can't commit to round the clock play. It would be very difficult to enforce a minimum relevant post count. We'd very quickly lose players and viability for future games. 

We might even look into some rules for townie coalitions to speed up game play. There have been plenty of rounds where it was fait accompli, but we still had to play another two days. ex: whenever I posted the Doctor Strange  "We're in the endgame now" gif.   _I'm just spitballing here_. Maybe an "escape button" the coalition can press demonstrating that it's an inevitable outcome, but if it's pressed too soon and they're wrong, then the mafia wins automatically?


----------



## JayKay PE

So...uh.  Things were not going well for the HOA.  It seemed with the decrease in residents meant that the monthly fees would be increasing exponentially.  @SaltySteve, who had somehow become the sole custodian if 103 youths, was enraged that the pool upgrades were not listed as an item on the upcoming agenda.  In fact, nothing on the agenda seemed to be inclined towards children.  Most suspicious was the 'sharp gravel and razor blade' playground that was proposed to be installed next spring.

Of course when @SaltySteve brought this up in front of the greatly diminished HOA board, a great yell occurred and they were promptly killed when a bucket of good semi-gloss acrylic coating made for industrial and marine applications fell on their head.  

The mass of children hissed at yet another caretaker being taken away from them; hoarding around the cooling body of @SaltySteve and scampering off into the distance.  What they would do with their body, it was unknown.  Probably barbaric.  Bork bork.

Victory of the child hoard was short lived, of course, when it was revealed @vhab49_PE wasn't alive at all!  They just had fashionable sunglasses on and were masterfully propped up against the table!  TRICKERY MOST FOUL.

Of course this meant another body in the mass grave that was hidden behind the model home.  It was getting a bit full, but they couldn't dig another grave.  That would just ruin the decor.

---

The remaining players are:

@txjennah PE, @tj_PE, @MadamPirate PE, and @Roarbark

Final vote:

1 @txjennah PE (tj)

2 @MadamPirate PE (txj, salty)

3 @SaltySteve (vhab, madam, roar)


----------



## User1

i'm sorry, it's hard for me to tell - was salty maf or not maf?? @JayKay PE I think it's just all going over my head.


----------



## JayKay PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> It's probably worth revisiting our default maf:town ratio, and power of the special characters, reveal time of investigation. Maybe in a month or so in the future.
> 
> I think some of our game culture has derived out of necessity. We've all got full time jobs and other committements in different time zones. We can't commit to round the clock play. It would be very difficult to enforce a minimum relevant post count. We'd very quickly lose players and viability for future games.
> 
> We might even look into some rules for townie coalitions to speed up game play. There have been plenty of rounds where it was fait accompli, but we still had to play another two days. ex: whenever I posted the Doctor Strange  "We're in the endgame now" gif.   _I'm just spitballing here_. Maybe an "escape button" the coalition can press demonstrating that it's an inevitable outcome, but if it's pressed too soon and they're wrong, then the mafia wins automatically?


I kinda like the mafia and the other special characters all giving their responses early in the evening so a single update includes all lynches and mafia kills.

To make it more interesting, I think if the special characters were given their 'answer' at maybe 6PM EST, with the final mafia kill at 9PM EST, it would make it more vital for people to post in the forums and try and convince others.  I think some of the JoAT this round were either killed early or they didn't get a valid result that would help them convince others (and the new skills were a little confusing, but I'd like to try and use them more often).

Def want to spitball some more.  I def liked some of the new aspects from a mod-side.


----------



## JayKay PE

tj_PE said:


> i'm sorry, it's hard for me to tell - was salty maf or not maf?? @JayKay PE I think it's just all going over my head.


Salty was not maf.  Salty was lynched by friends.  Vhab was killed by mafia.

Sorry, forgot to tell their role straight-forward in this update.


----------



## JayKay PE

TRRRRRRRIPLE POST


----------



## Roarbark

RBHeadge PE said:


> @ChebyshevII PE You've got more experience with this game offsite than the rest of us combined. Do other versions of the game prohibit PMs or external communication? Is all communication during the in-person party game always done out in the open? Or are side conversations allowed?





ChebyshevII PE said:


> Speaking strictly from a forum standpoint, I think it varies from group to group.
> 
> In-person games, however, don't give people the luxury of communicating off-to-the-side (that I know of), since everyone is sitting in a circle in the same room. I've never played any games where side-conversations were allowed to happen, and even if they existed, I'm not sure how it would be done. I'm guessing that the rule about no PMs or outside communication is to simulate the in-person type of setup.
> 
> (This is also assuming that night/day isn't a literal night/day. All the in-person games I've played have been an entire game in one sitting, which usually lasts 30 minutes to 1 hour)
> 
> It may be a little bit of everything. However, I think the townie alliance method contributes heavily to the skewed percentage. If we wanted to stick with this, one way to give the mafia a fighting chance is to assign additional mafia members, or introduce new mafia-allied roles.


Though balance-wise this no side convos would also hold true for Mafia side. In person game neither town or mafia would be able to use "PMs", except mafia by mouthing/pointing/ASL etc during night time when they're choosing who to kill. (In games I've played it's been "Mafia open your eyes" and they choose who to kill.)


----------



## Roarbark

Frickin dammit. 



RBHeadge PE said:


> Maybe an "escape button" the coalition can press demonstrating that it's an inevitable outcome, but if it's pressed too soon and they're wrong, then the mafia wins automatically?


Can we have an "Undo" button too?


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

4 players left. 2 mafia, right? So best case, 1v1 day after tomorrow. Worse case, mafia wins tomorrow. Is that right?


----------



## DLD PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> However they have noticed that the mafia (or wolves) tend to have a pretty overwhelming win percentage. Note: under the base rules the town and mafia should split wins. They didn't give an exact reason why, but it may have to do with the extra limitations, or how most of the players don't know each other prior to the game. Townie wins increases with players that know each other, although the mafia still win most of the time.


The lack of PMs definitely gives the mafia an advantage.  I don't like not having PMs (or outside e-mails) for the townies in our games.  It takes away some of the social aspect we enjoy (now that I've had a few days to play/monitor it).  It does introduce the shady strategy of monitoring each other's PM activity, but I think that's part of the fun.  No one knows for sure if we're PMing each other about mafia, PE Exam, SPAM thread, or other EB topics.  



RBHeadge PE said:


> The town usually wins on EB. I don't know if it's because we know each other, we have a strong analytical background, or we've developed a website culture that tilts toward town (i.e. use of PMs and occasional offsite communication)


I think our game (EB Mafia) is more balanced.  A few more tourney rounds are needed to help us learn the special roles and for townies to communicate publicly, but after the tournament is over I'm guessing we'll choose to go back to our rules.


----------



## DLD PE




----------



## User1

@JayKay PE for right now I am voting to lynch @MadamPirate PE 

1/5


----------



## SaltySteve PE

I'm truly surprised I made it this far. I would have voted to kill me off a round ago with the mounting evidence. I even lumped myself in with my suspicious list cause it just wasn't looking good. When Chart turned out to be a JOAT I knew I was dead. I had been on the voting side of two special characters lynching. Some times you suck as a townie. I did this round. Sorry guys.

Post 1/0


----------



## User1

my throat hurts from sleeping w/fan on

2/5


----------



## User1

i'm curious why maf killed vhab bc she voted for salty all three times? explain!

3/5


----------



## DLD PE

tj_PE said:


> i'm curious why maf killed vhab bc she voted for salty all three times? explain!
> 
> 3/5


----------



## User1

DuranDuran said:


>


not helpful! unless you're supporting my question???

4/5


----------



## DLD PE

tj_PE said:


> not helpful! unless you're supporting my question???
> 
> 4/5


----------



## User1

DuranDuran said:


>


what does this meannnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnna

5/5


----------



## LyceeFruit PE




----------



## JayKay PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> 4 players left. 2 mafia, right? So best case, 1v1 day after tomorrow. Worse case, mafia wins tomorrow. Is that right?


If a townie is voted off this upcoming round, the mafia will outnumber the townies 2:1 and mafia will win without a night kill.   If the vote is split tonight, 2 vs 2, there will be a coin toss and there is a probability that the townies might win the toss...but then the mafia could just kill someone overnight.  Which would then bring it to a 1:1 vote and another coin toss.

Very interesting for me as a mod this round, since I was able to wince at every poor decision.


----------



## txjennah PE

SaltySteve said:


> I'm truly surprised I made it this far. I would have voted to kill me off a round ago with the mounting evidence. I even lumped myself in with my suspicious list cause it just wasn't looking good. When Chart turned out to be a JOAT I knew I was dead. I had been on the voting side of two special characters lynching. Some times you suck as a townie. I did this round. Sorry guys.
> 
> Post 1/0


No you didn't!  We all made bad choices.  I was suspicious of you, but even more suspicious of @MadamPirate PE

@JayKay PE I vote for @MadamPirate PE

1/5


----------



## JayKay PE

Current vote:

2 @MadamPirate PE (tj, txj)


----------



## SaltySteve PE

I feel like tournament rules make it very difficult for the town to win. Mafia get private communication. The JOAT get the special abilities but they have to cycle through them equally. so you only get solid evidence every 3 rounds and no way to form a voting block without getting yourself killed during the night kill.


----------



## User1

they also get the first kill


----------



## txjennah PE

I agree that the tournament rules def make it more challenging for townies to win. But it's been an interesting shakeup. I'm sure someone has tallied this already, but I'm pretty sure the townie wins we've had to date far outweigh the Maf wins.

2/5


----------



## JayKay PE

SaltySteve said:


> I feel like tournament rules make it very difficult for the town to win. Mafia get private communication. The JOAT get the special abilities but they have to cycle through them equally. so you only get solid evidence every 3 rounds and no way to form a voting block without getting yourself killed during the night kill.


Technically, you can get solid information from the three skills.  Like, motion detector or tracker, if it is put on a normal townie the response would always be "no motion" unless the mafia was killing them or the doctor was doing something.

I think the difficulty is more being able to share the knowledge with townies and not be killed for it.


----------



## txjennah PE

Ok work is getting crazy again so here goes

3/5


----------



## txjennah PE

Dog is ornery today 

4/5


----------



## txjennah PE

BYYYYYYYYYYEEEEEEEE

5/5


----------



## JayKay PE

tj_PE said:


> they also get the first kill


Eh.  I don't think this makes too much of a difference?  I mean, otherwise it's townies who kill first (and townies actually killing mafia first night is pretty slim) and then mafia.  So we're already down 2 townies instead of just one the first night?


----------



## blybrook PE

This round has been interesting and a good trial of tourney rules. 

It'll be interesting to keep these rules going for a few more rounds.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Oh shiz, I forgot to post.

1/5


----------



## MadamPirate PE

I'm feeling unfairly targeted.

2/5


----------



## MadamPirate PE

I feel like @tj_PE is the maf here, not me. She kept voting randomly. 

3/5


----------



## MadamPirate PE

QUAAAAAAAAD POST

4/5


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Wooo, my posting requirements are finished!

5/5


----------



## User1

MadamPirate PE said:


> I feel like @tj_PE is the maf here, not me. She kept voting randomly.
> 
> 3/5


i didn't vote randomly, though. you like to point fingers lots. 

i'm not maf. I think i'll keep my vote the same for now.


----------



## User1

i think maf is mp and txj. 

could be roar but for some reason i think not suspish. but roar is sneaky with his bark.


----------



## JayKay PE

Current vote (still):

2 @MadamPirate PE (tj, txj)


----------



## JayKay PE

tj_PE said:


> i think maf is mp and txj.
> 
> could be roar but for some reason i think not suspish. but roar is sneaky with his barkbork.


fix'd


----------



## JayKay PE

TRRRRRRRIPLE POST


----------



## txjennah PE

tj_PE said:


> i think maf is mp and txj.
> 
> could be roar but for some reason i think not suspish. but roar is sneaky with his bark.


Why did I lead the vote for mp then yesterday if we both are maf? That would be a dumb move. I never changed my vote to Salty Steve yesterday, even with the suspicions mounting against him. If I were maf, then that would have been a really easy way to publicly change my vote.  Finally, mp never responded to my comment about her keeping her vote for salty steve the other day despite lycee's obvious maf tell.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE




----------



## MadamPirate PE

txjennah PE said:


> Why did I lead the vote for mp then yesterday if we both are maf? That would be a dumb move. I never changed my vote to Salty Steve yesterday, even with the suspicions mounting against him. If I were maf, then that would have been a really easy way to publicly change my vote.  Finally, mp never responded to my comment about her keeping her vote for salty steve the other day despite lycee's obvious maf tell.


Are you gonna call me an asshole if I laughed my ass off about the Moo pictures and the got pulled away by work and forgot? Because that was a thing, sorry.


----------



## chart94 PE

ghost


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

LOOK AT THIS MOO


----------



## User1

txjennah PE said:


> Why did I lead the vote for mp then yesterday if we both are maf? That would be a dumb move. I never changed my vote to Salty Steve yesterday, even with the suspicions mounting against him. If I were maf, then that would have been a really easy way to publicly change my vote.  Finally, mp never responded to my comment about her keeping her vote for salty steve the other day despite lycee's obvious maf tell.


valid points! i'm more suspish of mp than you  pls dont hate! roar is just fluffy ok


----------



## User1

DID YOU KNOW it was today when i realized why the eff people were saying he enters with a roar and leaves with a bark?

like..


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

I suspish of Roar because he so quiet. Trying to fly under the radar?


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Also


----------



## DLD PE

tj_PE said:


> DID YOU KNOW it was today when i realized why the eff people were saying he enters with a roar and leaves with a bark?
> 
> like..


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

tj_PE said:


> DID YOU KNOW it was today when i realized why the eff people were saying he enters with a roar and leaves with a bark?
> 
> like..


HE PROTEC

HE ATTAC

BUT MOST IMPORTANTLY

HE BORK


----------



## MadamPirate PE

fixed my formatting fail

@JayKay PE I vote for @tj_PE


----------



## Roarbark

tj_PE said:


> my throat hurts from sleeping w/fan on
> 
> 2/5


  Sad  . Was it pointed at your head? (1/5)


----------



## User1

Roarbark said:


> Sad  . Was it pointed at your head? (1/5)


kinda. it hangs on the ceiling and blows down at me lol


----------



## Roarbark

SaltySteve said:


> I'm truly surprised I made it this far. I would have voted to kill me off a round ago with the mounting evidence. I even lumped myself in with my suspicious list cause it just wasn't looking good. When Chart turned out to be a JOAT I knew I was dead. I had been on the voting side of two special characters lynching. Some times you suck as a townie. I did this round. Sorry guys.





SaltySteve said:


> I feel like tournament rules make it very difficult for the town to win. Mafia get private communication. The JOAT get the special abilities but they have to cycle through them equally. so you only get solid evidence every 3 rounds and no way to form a voting block without getting yourself killed during the night kill.


Confused me too. Was why I voted for you, and making me stressed about this vote.&amp; you did fine. It's risky/draws attention to point fingers like that. Which is why RB gets night killed pretty often, or only comes out strong when there's a town cabal, which we couldn't really make this time... (2/5)


----------



## Roarbark

tj_PE said:


> i didn't vote randomly, though. you like to point fingers lots.
> 
> i'm not maf. I think i'll keep my vote the same for now.


I thought your vote yesterday for txj was kind of weird (ed: i.e. not caring who got lynched), since MP and Steve seemed like the obvious ones, but today's MP vote makes me less suspicious. (3/5)


----------



## User1

i just didnt wanna jump on the salty bandwagon bc i wasn't sure it was the right choice, so i left it


----------



## User1

Roarbark said:


> I thought your vote yesterday for txj was kind of weird, since MP and Steve seemed like the obvious ones, but today's MP vote makes me less suspicious. (3/5)


does this mean you vote for mp?


----------



## Roarbark

tj_PE said:


> i didn't vote randomly, though. you like to point fingers lots.
> 
> i'm not maf. I think i'll keep my vote the same for now.


Agree...  I think it's MP txj, MP's def finger pointing a lot... 



tj_PE said:


> i think maf is mp and txj.
> 
> could be roar but for some reason i think not suspish. but roar is sneaky with his bark bork.


 You gotta have a sneaky bork if you want some peace and quiet from your 103 younglings. (4/5)


----------



## User1

Roarbark said:


> Agree...  I think it's MP txj, MP's def finger pointing a lot...
> 
> You gotta have a sneaky bork if you want some peace and quiet from your 103 younglings. (4/5)


ahahalaololol


----------



## Roarbark

chart94 said:


> ghost







(5/5)


----------



## Roarbark

LyceeFruit PE said:


> LOOK AT THIS MOO
> 
> View attachment 17518


Yesm, I will thank you. (Edit: 6/5)


----------



## User1

Roarbark said:


> Agree...  I think it's MP txj, MP's def finger pointing a lot...


if u right, and you vote for mp, then jennah will switch and vote for me and make it 2v2

if u lyin and you vote for me, and mp or jennah switch last minute then i die and maf wins

or other options of the same type of scenarios


----------



## Roarbark

tj_PE said:


> DID YOU KNOW it was today when i realized why the eff people were saying he enters with a roar and leaves with a bark?
> 
> like..


Whaaat, who's been saying that!?? I missed it!



jean15paul_PE said:


> I suspish of Roar because he so quiet. Trying to fly under the radar?


Canines always fly under the radar. We don't fly very high. Besides that, I've posted more than the daily requirement, with several small analyses, so I'm not sure what you mean.  
(7/5, I'm exceeding expectations!)


----------



## User1

Roarbark said:


> Whaaat, who's been saying that!?? I missed it!


in the first gchat call and i was like WAIT I DIDNT HEAR A ROAR YOU HAVE TO COME BACK AND ROAR AND THEN BARK WHEN YOU LEAVE YOU CANNOT LEAVE WITHOUT MEETING THESE REQUIREMENTS and you were like baiiiiiii


----------



## Roarbark

tj_PE said:


> if u right, and you vote for mp, then jennah will switch and vote for me and make it 2v2
> 
> if u lyin and you vote for me, and mp or jennah switch last minute then i die and maf wins
> 
> or other options of the same type of scenarios


Ugh.. I was going to vote txj... I'm pretty sure MP is one, but I have a weird feeling about it since Steve didn't get killed after calling it out.
But you're right, Mafia can switch at last second if we're on different people... 

Same rundown...

At the moment
MP - TXJ and TJ 
TJ - MP
txj - Roar

txj switches to match MP, and then it's 1 MP, 2 TJ, 1 txj... 

That was way harder for me to think through than I'd like to admit... Maybe I need more sleep.


----------



## User1

yep. my fate is in your hands. I swear I am not maf. do with that what you will. what if you and txj are maf then you vote for txj, i vote for mp, mp has voted for me and txj or you switch to me last minute. 

either way, we will know tonight. lol


----------



## User1

i always need more  sleep. i was up at 4 this morning. lame.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

SUSPISH


----------



## Roarbark

Again, took me a very long squinting at that sentence... Yeah this is a crap situation. 

@JayKay PE I vote for @txjennah PE for now... I'd be happiest with a 50-50 on MP/Txj... but I guess that's not possible if they're both Maf and txj switches her vote?...
Can you go hack their outlook &amp; schedule meetings right before vote end time?


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

@JayKay PE I vote for @SaltySteve


----------



## Roarbark

tj_PE said:


> i always need more  sleep. i was up at 4 this morning. lame.





jean15paul_PE said:


> SUSPISH


Them's mafia hours. (?&gt;5/5)


----------



## User1

Roarbark said:


> Them's mafia hours. (?&gt;5/5)


just deadline hours.


----------



## User1

so now it's up to @txjennah PE to determine if they're going to vote mp out or me out. are you maf or no? :dunno:


----------



## JayKay PE

Current vote:

2 @MadamPirate PE (tj, txj)

1 @txjennah PE (roar)

1 @tj_PE (madam)


----------



## JayKay PE

Less than 15 minutes.


----------



## txjennah PE

My vote stays with mp.


----------



## txjennah PE

tj_PE said:


> so now it's up to @txjennah PE to determine if they're going to vote mp out or me out. are you maf or no? :dunno:


I thought we’ve been over this...


----------



## User1

txjennah PE said:


> I thought we’ve been over this...


I STRESS AT THE END! ily


----------



## User1

may the odds be ever in our favor txj


----------



## txjennah PE

tj_PE said:


> I STRESS AT THE END! ily


It’s all good bb ily2


----------



## User1

THE SUSPENSE


----------



## User1

refresh refresh refresh who gonna change their vote


----------



## MadamPirate PE

@JayKay PE I change my vote to @txjennah PE


----------



## User1

I KNEW IT


----------



## User1

@Roarbark prove you're not maf


----------



## JayKay PE

Current vote:

2 @MadamPirate PE (tj, txj)

2 @txjennah PE (roar, madam)


----------



## JayKay PE

2 minutes!


----------



## JayKay PE

Time!  Random roll!


----------



## User1

pls ded the maf


----------



## txjennah PE

Haha not surprised. Didn’t Roar miss several votes? But all of a sudden I get a vote bc of ~~suspicions~~ 

w/e I’m gonna go get some banana cake


----------



## MadamPirate PE

txjennah PE said:


> Haha not surprised. Didn’t Roar miss several votes? But all of a sudden I get a vote bc of ~~suspicions~~
> 
> w/e I’m gonna go get some banana cake


BANANA CAKE?!

Sharing is caring.


----------



## JayKay PE

Randomizer: 2 1 2 2 1 1 2 1 1 1

Winner: 1

@MadamPirate PE was killed by the random smoking gun that fell from the ceiling, an anguished cry a mafia-filled rage leaving their lungs!  As their body fell, their eyes suddenly sharpened in inhuman rage and they quickly pulled at the tablecloth with a rapidly weakening hand.  @tj_PE, who was leaning on the table, yelped as their elbow was jerked away, causing their face to slam into the table and biting off their tongue.

The last two HOA members remained: @Roarbark and @txjennah PE.

Who would finally decide the proper length for lawn growth?

Please send 10 rock paper scissors by 9:45PM EST.


----------



## User1

YAS JENNAH YOU CAN DO IT


----------



## MadamPirate PE

JayKay PE said:


> Randomizer: 2 1 2 2 1 1 2 1 1 1
> 
> Winner: 1
> 
> @MadamPirate PE was killed by the random smoking gun that fell from the ceiling, an anguished cry a mafia-filled rage leaving their lungs!  As their body fell, their eyes suddenly sharpened in inhuman rage and they quickly pulled at the tablecloth with a rapidly weakening hand.  @tj_PE, who was leaning on the table, yelped as their elbow was jerked away, causing their face to slam into the table and biting off their tongue.
> 
> The last two HOA members remained: @Roarbark and @txjennah PE.
> 
> Who would finally decide the proper length for lawn growth?
> 
> Please send 10 rock paper scissors by 9:45PM EST.


*sniffles* Your randomizer hates me. First @tj_PE beats me, now @txjennah PE


----------



## User1

but i can't talk bc i got no tongue


----------



## blybrook PE

JayKay PE said:


> @MadamPirate PE was killed by the random smoking gun that fell from the ceiling, an anguished cry a mafia-filled rage leaving their lungs!


That's where I left it! I new it would turn up eventually...


----------



## JayKay PE

blybrook PE said:


> That's where I left it! I new it would turn up eventually...


I mean, you obviously couldn't use it.  Bears have difficulty with the safety.


----------



## Roarbark

tj_PE said:


> @Roarbark prove you're not maf


Would mafia be busy eating pizza and watching anime when they announced the coin flip?


----------



## User1

@txjennah PE send your RPS


----------



## User1

Roarbark said:


> Would mafia be busy eating pizza and watching anime when they announced the coin flip?


YES


----------



## blybrook PE

JayKay PE said:


> I mean, you obviously couldn't use it.  Bears have difficulty with the safety.


You haven't used a Desert Eagle then. The safety is an easy switch on either side, easy to "paw" into position. Just a shame to shoot right now at $1.75 a round...


----------



## JayKay PE

blybrook PE said:


> JayKay PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> I mean, you obviously couldn't use it.  Bears have difficulty with the safety.affording ammunition without a pension.
> 
> 
> 
> You haven't used a Desert Eagle then. The safety is an easy switch on either side, easy to "paw" into position. Just a shame to shoot right now at $1.75 a round...
Click to expand...

fix'd my response


----------



## Roarbark

tj_PE said:


> YES


----------



## txjennah PE

I’m back! And alive ? (For now)


----------



## txjennah PE

@MadamPirate PE @tj_PE here you go! https://www.spendwithpennies.com/banana-cake/


----------



## MadamPirate PE

txjennah PE said:


> @MadamPirate PE @tj_PE here you go! https://www.spendwithpennies.com/banana-cake/


oh maaaaaaaan


----------



## txjennah PE

Cream cheese frostingggggg


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Erm, I want.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

txjennah PE said:


> @MadamPirate PE @tj_PE here you go! https://www.spendwithpennies.com/banana-cake/


ermahgerd


----------



## Roarbark

Hmmmmmmmmmm. Looks not bad, but not enough chocolate. Every meal deserves chocolate.


----------



## Roarbark

Also stores here still don't have flour  . At least the one I go to.


----------



## Roarbark

@txjennah PE pro-tip. I alternated between Lizard and Spock for all of my answers. 

Edit: BUT WHICH DID I START ON????!!


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

I feel like I should know who's maf by the previous vote, but I wasn't paying enough attention


----------



## User1

jean15paul_PE said:


> I feel like I should know who's maf by the previous vote, but I wasn't paying enough attention


mp and roar


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

@MadamPirate PE was maf, so I guess that implies that @Roarbark is maf.


----------



## User1

yes


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

tj_PE said:


> mp and roar






jean15paul_PE said:


> @MadamPirate PE was maf, so I guess that implies that @Roarbark is maf.


you beat me to it.


----------



## Roarbark

jean15paul_PE said:


> I feel like I should know who's maf by the previous vote, but I wasn't paying enough attention


TJ and txj. Jaykay must have typoed during the last announcement.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Roarbark said:


> TJ and txj.


Good luck @txjennah PE


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

I'm surprised that this round came down to a 1v1 random. With the no PM rule and both JoaTs making an early exit, I thought mafia was going to dominate.


----------



## JayKay PE

Time.

I did not receive a RPS PM from @txjennah PE so...

---

@Roarbark borked aggressively at the blood-stained walls of the HOA meeting space.  Crumpled at their feet was @txjennah PE, whose throat had been ripped out when they wouldn't sign on the line for a 50% increase in dog parks within the neighborhood.  @Roarbark borked again, pressing a careful pawprint to the bottom of the HOA contract stating that they were to sole HOA board member and would make all executive decisions.

There.

Bork reigns supreme.

@Roarbark was mafia.  @Roarbark won.  Long live the bork.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

YAAAHOOO MAF WON OH YEAH


----------



## User1

wtf?!??!? @txjennah PE


----------



## User1

jean15paul_PE said:


> I'm surprised that this round came down to a 1v1 random. With the no PM rule and both JoaTs making an early exit, I thought mafia was going to dominate.


i'm used to not being in townie threads LOL


----------



## txjennah PE

I didn’t know I had to send a PM. Congrats @Roarbark


----------



## Roarbark

JayKay PE said:


> 50% increase in dog parks within the neighborhood.


Bahaha ^ 

Randomly generate  a RPS to fight mine after the fact. I bet a banana cake that I lose.


----------



## User1

txjennah PE said:


> I didn’t know I had to send a PM. Congrats @Roarbark


we will forgive you

with cake as a bribe


----------



## JayKay PE

txjennah PE said:


> I didn’t know I had to send a PM. Congrats @Roarbark


I mean, did you really want to be in charge of an HOA? Just saying.


----------



## txjennah PE

tj_PE said:


> we will forgive you
> 
> with cake as a bribe


Sorry tj. It’s been a long day and I read enough of the text to see that mp was mafia, and clearly didn’t read the rest.


----------



## User1

txjennah PE said:


> Sorry tj. It’s been a long day and I read enough of the text to see that mp was mafia, and clearly didn’t read the rest.


its ok!  good gammeeeee


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Roarbark said:


> Though balance-wise this no side convos would also hold true for Mafia side.


In the tourney, PMs between the mafia are _supposed_ to be to coordinate nightkill votes.



DuranDuran said:


> The lack of PMs definitely gives the mafia an advantage.  I don't like not having PMs (or outside e-mails) for the townies in our games.  It takes away some of the social aspect we enjoy (now that I've had a few days to play/monitor it).  It does introduce the shady strategy of monitoring each other's PM activity, but I think that's part of the fun.  No one knows for sure if we're PMing each other about mafia, PE Exam, SPAM thread, or other EB topics.
> 
> I think our game (EB Mafia) is more balanced.  A few more tourney rounds are needed to help us learn the special roles and for townies to communicate publicly, but after the tournament is over I'm guessing we'll choose to go back to our rules.


I'm ambivalent about the use of PMs in the EB game. On the one hand it's more challenging for the town. On the other hand, it's been a staple of our community since the first round. Further, as @DuranDuran pointed out, its part of our socializing and fun. 

Having fun should be the priority.



SaltySteve said:


> I'm truly surprised I made it this far. I would have voted to kill me off a round ago with the mounting evidence. I even lumped myself in with my suspicious list cause it just wasn't looking good. When Chart turned out to be a JOAT I knew I was dead. I had been on the voting side of two special characters lynching. Some times you suck as a townie. I did this round. Sorry guys.


I will save my notes for tomorrow, but my first read through was that you had a stronger game than you think. 



SaltySteve said:


> Post 1/0


error: undefined



JayKay PE said:


> Very interesting for me as a mod this round, since I was able to wince at every poor decision.


fify



SaltySteve said:


> I feel like tournament rules make it very difficult for the town to win. Mafia get private communication. The JOAT get the special abilities but they have to cycle through them equally. so you only get solid evidence every 3 rounds and no way to form a voting block without getting yourself killed during the night kill.


Yeah, it skews it heavily toward mafia. 
But I do like the idea of replacing cop/doc with joats. That alone *might* balance out the use of PMs. Obviously something to discuss later. 

Something I was hoping to see this round was how townies would covertly assemble in full view. I saw some signs of that... but I'll save that for another post.



tj_PE said:


> they also get the first kill


It makes more sense from a narrative standpoint. Gameplay... idk. It's sucks to be a townie voted off a few hours into the game.



Roarbark said:


> Confused me too. Was why I voted for you, and making me stressed about this vote.&amp; you did fine. It's risky/draws attention to point fingers like that. Which is why RB gets night killed pretty often, or only comes out strong when there's a town cabal, which we couldn't really make this time... (2/5)


Yep. Ditto for @ChebyshevII PE

I really need to figure out how to assemble a coalition in the open without getting killed immediatly. Luckily, players can still advance through the tournament even if they were killed during the game. They just have to show that they were a strong player.



JayKay PE said:


> Randomizer: 2 1 2 2 1 1 2 1 1 1


The randomizer is the true townie VIP. It's taken out most of them.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

RBHeadge PE said:


> Having fun should be the priority.


Agree!


----------



## Roarbark

jean15paul_PE said:


> I'm surprised that this round came down to a 1v1 random. With the no PM rule and both JoaTs making an early exit, I thought mafia was going to dominate.


Ideally it would be balanced chance of victory for each side. (although this is tough with team members changing. I believe so far based on game history, the town has much higher % victory? I haven't tracked, but in general it seems like town wins more often. There's been a couple games I was mafia where it felt like things were going really well, and then we ended up having a 25% or less chance of winning. 

Note that this single playthrough of the tournament rules is probably not representative of the general balance/feel. This game mafia got fairly lucky. Town lynched both JOATs before they shared any information. In general felt like a leadup that should heavily skew odds in Mafia's favor. We ended up with 75% odds of winning, so maybe this was appropriate/correct?

If lynch had gone differently on Day Whatever, when Salty died, our odds would have been very low though (I think my votes would have outed me at that point).



Roarbark said:


> Randomly generate  a RPS to fight mine after the fact. I bet a banana cake that I lose.


For "fun" I randomly generated two RPS to pit against what I sent JayKay, and I lost both. 



RBHeadge PE said:


> In the tourney, PMs between the mafia are _supposed_ to be to coordinate nightkill votes.


Not 100% sure, but I think I was talking about in person Mafia games when I wrote that.



RBHeadge PE said:


> Having fun should be the priority.


Agreed!



RBHeadge PE said:


> I really need to figure out how to assemble a coalition in the open without getting killed immediatly


Develop a (rapidly changing) code (which somehow excludes the randomly selected mafia)! 
RB: "Man, these pretzels are making me THIRSTY".
*Everyone proceeds to vote for Jean*

Alternately, lead a lynch vote for one of the JOATs, and the Mafia may spare you.


----------



## Roarbark

Good game, townfolk  . 

Edit sidenote: What's the point of winning as mafia if I never have Mi Familia to keep me company?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Roarbark said:


> Good game, townfolk  .
> 
> Edit sidenote: What's the point of winning as mafia if I never have Mi Familia to keep me company?


What, my 103 offspring, +Mrs. Cheb, weren’t enough for you? Geez.


----------



## JayKay PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> What, my 103 offspring, +Mrs. Cheb, weren’t enough for you? Geez.


Ah yes, @Roarbark lets them run free in the new larger dog parks as he borks Mrs. Chebs. The true lifestyle of the HOA board president.


----------



## blybrook PE

Good round everyone


----------



## Roarbark

I thought they scampered off? Did they come back? Hard to keep track.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Something I was hoping to see this round was how townies would covertly assemble in full view. I saw some signs of that... but I'll save that for another post.






Roarbark said:


> Develop a (rapidly changing) code (which somehow excludes the randomly selected mafia)!
> 
> RB: "Man, these pretzels are making me THIRSTY".
> *Everyone proceeds to vote for Jean*


So interestingly, when I found out that I was a JoaT, I started thinking about this. I couldn't come up with a way to communicate info without revealing myself. Maybe there is a way but it definitely wasn't obvious to me.

Then I was wondering if I could vote in a way that the mafia had to respond to. When I thought about it some more, I don't see how this idea is any different from "vote for the mafia" which is what every townie is always trying to do. 

The only thing that I was able to come up with that resembled a realistic plan, was to use early game investigations and voting patterns to figure out people's roles. And then in the mid-game reveal myself and lay all the info out publicly. I was sure I'd get killed, but hopefully there would be enough actionable intel to sway the outcome. It would take some good luck to actually figure out roles. It would take a lot of skill to know when to show my hand. (Can't be to early because not enough info, or too late because less time to affect the outcome.) Also it would be interesting to see how the mafia responds. Would they kill me and confirm my info, or would they let me live and risk more investigations?

Unfortunately I didn't get to try any of it because y'all killed me.  #stillbitter


----------



## JayKay PE

Roarbark said:


> I thought they scampered off? Did they come back? Hard to keep track.


I mean, it's 103 children between the ages of 6 months to 5 years old.

If they do scamper, do they really travel that far?


----------



## JayKay PE

Also.  Guys.  I just realized something: I don't have to mod tonight.  Which means I can go to bed suspiciously early!


----------



## JayKay PE

TRRRRRRRIPLE POST


----------



## txjennah PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> So interestingly, when I found out that I was a JoaT, I started thinking about this. I couldn't come up with a way to communicate info without revealing myself. Maybe there is a way but it definitely wasn't obvious to me.
> 
> Then I was wondering if I could vote in a way that the mafia had to respond to. When I thought about it some more, I don't see how this idea is any different from "vote for the mafia" which is what every townie is always trying to do.
> 
> The only thing that I was able to come up with that resembled a realistic plan, was to use early game investigations and voting patterns to figure out people's roles. And then in the mid-game reveal myself and lay all the info out publicly. I was sure I'd get killed, but hopefully there would be enough actionable intel to sway the outcome. It would take some good luck to actually figure out roles. It would take a lot of skill to know when to show my hand. (Can't be to early because not enough info, or too late because less time to affect the outcome.) Also it would be interesting to see how the mafia responds. Would they kill me and confirm my info, or would they let me live and risk more investigations?
> 
> Unfortunately I didn't get to try any of it because y'all killed me.  #stillbitter


I'm sorry @jean15paul_PE ((((((((


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

txjennah PE said:


> I'm sorry @jean15paul_PE ((((((((


It's ok. I just like to fuss.


----------



## DLD PE

So when does next round start? lol


----------



## User1

DuranDuran said:


> So when does next round start? lol


NOT TODAY SATAN LOL


----------



## DLD PE

tj_PE said:


> NOT TODAY SATAN LOL


So tomorrow?


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> I will save my notes for tomorrow, but my first read through was that you had a stronger game than you think.


Waiting on this.


----------



## JayKay PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> Unfortunately I didn't get to try any of it because y'all killed me.  #stillbitter


----------



## RBHeadge PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> Waiting on this.


Sorry, I'll need another couple days to compile and format. Friday at the latest.

Things are still very busy but it's starting to calm down. I could probably play a round next week if we start on Tuesday or Wednesday.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

jean15paul_PE said:


> Unfortunately I didn't get to try any of it because y'all killed me.  #stillbitter


#samesies #plsdontkillimmediately #thisisnttwitter


----------



## DLD PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> Waiting on this.






RBHeadge PE said:


> Sorry, I'll need another couple days to compile and format. Friday at the latest.
> 
> Things are still very busy but it's starting to calm down. I could probably play a round next week if we start on Tuesday or Wednesday.


----------



## JayKay PE

DuranDuran said:


> View attachment 17528


*sees Duran poking at RBH*


----------



## DLD PE

JayKay PE said:


> *sees Duran poking at RBH*


Lol he knows I'm poking fun.


----------



## JayKay PE

DuranDuran said:


> Lol he knows I'm poking fun.


----------



## JayKay PE

Man.  If I mod again I want to have the town drunk role.  But I want to be town drunk.


----------



## JayKay PE

TRRRRIPLE?  I think?


----------



## NikR_PE

I dont even know why anyone decided to vote against you @jean15paul_PE


----------



## JayKay PE

NikR_PE said:


> I dont even know why anyone decided to vote against you @jean15paul_PE


Because they looked like this the entire time:


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

JayKay PE said:


> Because they looked like this the entire time:


View attachment 17182


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

I'm enjoying reusing existing attachments instead of uploading everytime.


----------



## JayKay PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> I'm enjoying reusing existing attachments instead of uploading everytime.


When you're an EB Supporter...you can just:


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

I can do that as a not-yet supporter. Just limited on the total upload storage.


----------



## Roarbark

I've never had any issues, and I was ACTUALLY town drunk that one game. ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## JayKay PE

Roarbark said:


> I've never had any issues, and I was ACTUALLY town drunk that one game. ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


And I was pretending to be town drunk because I love gifs.  This was literally us that round:


----------



## RBHeadge PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> I'm enjoying reusing existing attachments instead of uploading everytime.


just copy the link from another uploaded source and paste it. It will auto link and show the gif.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Happy Birthday @tj_PE enjoy it!


----------



## NikR_PE

Happy Birthday @tj_PE. See you around in the drunk tank this weekend.


----------



## User1

NikR_PE said:


> Happy Birthday @tj_PE. See you around in the drunk tank this weekend.


if i can find it! I NEVER CAN


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Happy birthday!
View attachment 16365


----------



## blybrook PE

Happy birthday!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Yay! How can we spectate? Or do you know yet?


I believe the game is on a publicly viewable thread. But during the game, I can NOT discuss it with anyone else in any manner, nor can anyone assist me in playing the game.



DuranDuran said:


> RBHeadge PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, as part of my learning and observation I will be PMing random players during the round to ask about their thoughts and comments on gameplay, and ig they are engaging in any strategy. If you see me pm'ing someone, you should NOT view it as an indication of them playing a special role.
> 
> 
> 
> That's as suspish a statement as I've ever seen on here, as in ALL TIME suspish.
Click to expand...

This is true. @Roarbark brought this up in the mafia thread that those caught using PMs would be id'd as having a special role. I made the post above to give cover to everyone. And I did in fact ask people for their thoughts during the game.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

RBHeadge PE said:


> I can NOT discuss it with anyone else in any manner, nor can anyone assist me in playing the game.


A lifetime of PE exam preparation really prepared us for this. We have the advantage...


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Here are my notes from looking at only this thread. The formatting needs work, but idc. My notes are written from two viewpoints.

The top half of the days' notes are my neutral observations on gameplay and strategy. My goal here is to look at strategies and try to examine text for 'tells.' I use chess notation for certain moves - some notation added after the fact

The second half of day's notes are me trying to assess who is what role. While I was omnipotent this round, these assessments are based only on what was written in the thread.

*Day 1 notes*
5 people claim not-mafia status
8+ not saying either way
OT talks are good for getting people to sympathize with you. But of no logical use for determining roles
Jean is the first to make an accusation
I don't know why cheb was nightkilled the first night. There wasn't any strategic reason I can see. Pretty much, any player besides Jean could have been killed without arousing suspicion of a mafia member.

No useful info for predicting roles

*Day 2 notes*
Salty coming out strong with questions
vhab "good day for mafia" post could be easily misinterpreted
duran first to make a vote, based on something useful if misinterpreted
jean with the rando vote
salty noticing lack of responses to questions
and the pile-on jean starts for no good reason
Jean is certainly townie. (hereafter I use the terminology 'super')
a few meaningless votes at the end to seal the deal
square has to be careful with his "one of these is a lie" statements. A casual reader could misinterpret
joat down!

*people ever slightly tilting not mafia by posts*: (?=statement that could be read different ways, each + is an action that makes me think they are townie)
txjen+
duran+++
salty?+
nikr?
jean+?+++++

*Day 3 notes*
still a lot of OT stuff that doesn't help gameplay
I do like goat cheese though
tj starts the first vote of the day. There is at least some basis her choice
salty makes a vote with some loose logic
duran is providing valuable in game analysis
MP brings up a good point, but is she allied with Lycee? (?)
tj counters MP (?!)
If this was "Who's line is it anyway?" I'd award bonus points to Duran for creating "The Legend of RBHeadge"
Screw it, I'll award him 30 bonus points anyway
MP hints that she's mafia by confronting Duran on his joke to get me to reveal roles (??)
bly asks about game mechanics. Not sure I can read anything from this
jean is making decent (if bitter and deserved) points
MP trying to defend lycee (?)
roar votes to save/tie lycee (?)
why didn't lycee save herself? She was online around the vote ending. (??)
ditto chart

*lean townie*
duran

*lean mafia*
MP

*allies*
lycee and MP
lycee and roar?

*not allies*
tj and MP
chart and roar

*Day 4 notes*
tj with the first vote again
Salty provides some game analysis. The underlying logic is built on a (faulty) assumption, but lets be generous and call it a gut feeling. (?!)
-He accuses chart, MP, and himself!. While a little counter intuitive, the fact that he calls himself out as possible mafia leads me to think he's townie.
-it's counter intuitive but his analysis should keep him from getting immediately nightkilled
duran is super townie
vhab accuses salty. I can understand why
And there goes the other joat....

*likely townie*
duran
salty

*likely mafia*
MP

*tilt mafia*
roar
vhab?

*tilt town*
tj
chart
txjen
bly

*not allies*
salty and vhab
salty and chart/MP

*Day 5 notes*
MP trying to pivot suspicion toward salty (!!)
Has salty figured it out? I think so
roar is playing things up a bit (?)
Not surprised Salty got lynched. Mafia deflected well here.
I can see why vhab was nightkilled, but if I were mafia and playing EB rules I would have taken her into the next round (?!)

*likely mafia*
roar
MP

*likely town*
TJ

*tilt town*
txjen

*not allies*
tj and txjen?
txjen and mp?
vhab and salty?

*Day 6 notes*
In the tourney the mafia would have won overnight.
At this point is should be obvious at the start of the day that MP is mafia. See who her ally is to figure out other mafia
Tj is super townie
MP is trying to deflect again (?!)
roar is clearly mafia

If I were a jury member, I would have to vote for someone to advance. Five people should advance in the tourney. I would only get one vote so I'll vote five times for effect. My votes for advancement would be for: Roar, Duran, MP, and maybe Salty and Jean. Best player: Duran. MVP: Roar.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Also, don't read into my votes. Don't take anything personal. I was looking at strategy, leadership, smart moves, impact on the game, and general participation based only on what I saw in thread and reflected in my notes above.


----------



## Roarbark

JayKay PE said:


> And I was pretending to be town drunk because I love gifs.  This was literally us that round:


Am I the cute one? ^^

@RBHeadge PE well done as always. You traced us quick. This is exactly why we volunteered you as our tribute. 
Agree I definitely made moves that IDed me as maf, but didn't have any obvious other choices during the round (Except for Lycee voting to tie and save herself, instead of me... , which would have let me lie low longer.)

Regarding general game balance, from Mafia perspective this game felt almost like a perfect storm of situations that helped Mafia (JOAT lynchings, and being able to deflect onto salty for the following lynching), and it led to coin toss ending. (with 75% chance for mafia win, so like I said maybe that's perfectly appropriate.) Only major information/game theory wise was probably that faux pas, Roar tilting hand to try to save Lycee when she could have done it herself. (And Mafia not noticing this)


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

RBHeadge PE said:


> I don't know why cheb was nightkilled the first night.


Oh, really? You’re sure about that?


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Excellent.

Let's start a new round!  Hopefully I get to play this time. (Last bitter post, I promise)


----------



## Roarbark

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Oh, really? You’re sure about that?


For the record, it wasn't my choice.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Oh, really? You’re sure about that?


It wan't obvious from what was publicly available in this thread, nor was a real reason given in the mafia PM thread either.


----------



## Roarbark

Also @tj_PE happy bday!


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Ok, so we're when are we starting a new round? Who's in? Who's modding?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

jean15paul_PE said:


> Ok, so we're when are we starting a new round? Who's in? Who's modding?


In, and can mod if no one else wants to.


----------



## DLD PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Also, don't read into my votes. Don't take anything personal. I was looking at strategy, leadership, smart moves, impact on the game, and general participation based only on what I saw in thread and reflected in my notes above.


Appreciate the analysis!  I'm still trying to figure out a way to communicate in public while not exposing too much to the mafia.


----------



## User1

RBHeadge PE said:


> Also, don't read into my votes. Don't take anything personal. I was looking at strategy, leadership, smart moves, impact on the game, and general participation based only on what I saw in thread and reflected in my notes above.


haha i'm finally super townie on the last day ♥ this was good obs!


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

@RBHeadge PE i forgot to vote and save myself


----------



## User1

i'd like to mod someday but i just feel like i wont be able to give vote updates with the chaos that is 3 large and soon to be/already just added for 4 large projects under construction right now


----------



## RBHeadge PE

I'm in this week!


----------



## JayKay PE

tj_PE said:


> i'd like to mod someday but i just feel like i wont be able to give vote updates with the chaos that is 3 large and soon to be/already just added for 4 large projects under construction right now


You just do it.  And then drunkenly make ranger cookies because you no longer know what's going on in your life/the thread, and please don't be mad at me, I didn't vote for the townie to get lynched, I only report it.


----------



## DLD PE

I'm in!


----------



## User1

also in to play but not to mod


----------



## blybrook PE

I'm out this week. Office is working to limit our work from home situations. It's going to be an interesting week regardless.


----------



## SaltySteve PE

In


----------



## MadamPirate PE

I'm in!


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Also in. (I think I said this already)


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Ok, since I’m the only mod volunteer...

We have confirmed: @jean15paul_PE @RBHeadge PE @DuranDuran @tj_PE @SaltySteve @MadamPirate PE

Out: @blybrook PE @Audi driver, P.E. (assumed)

Requesting response from: @Roarbark @txjennah PE @LyceeFruit PE @JayKay PE @vhab49_PE @squaretaper LIT AF PE @chart94 @vee043324 @NikR_PE...

Who else am I missing? Our regular player list keeps growing.


----------



## NikR_PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Ok, since I’m the only mod volunteer...
> 
> We have confirmed: @jean15paul_PE @RBHeadge PE @DuranDuran @tj_PE @SaltySteve @MadamPirate PE
> 
> Out: @blybrook PE @Audi driver, P.E. (assumed)
> 
> Requesting response from: @Roarbark @txjennah PE @LyceeFruit PE @JayKay PE @vhab49_PE @squaretaper LIT AF PE @chart94 @vee043324 @NikR_PE...
> 
> Who else am I missing? Our regular player list keeps growing.


in


----------



## JayKay PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Ok, since I’m the only mod volunteer...
> 
> We have confirmed: @jean15paul_PE @RBHeadge PE @DuranDuran @tj_PE @SaltySteve @MadamPirate PE
> 
> Out: @blybrook PE @Audi driver, P.E. (assumed)
> 
> Requesting response from: @Roarbark @txjennah PE @LyceeFruit PE @JayKay PE @vhab49_PE @squaretaper LIT AF PE @chart94 @vee043324 @NikR_PE...
> 
> Who else am I missing? Our regular player list keeps growing.


Oh thank god you're volunteering as mod.  Are these going to be tournament rules or normal mafia?

I'm in, but I'll def be in and out due to workload.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

JayKay PE said:


> tournament rules or normal mafia?


Tournament is my plan.

BTW, can you send templates?


----------



## txjennah PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Ok, since I’m the only mod volunteer...
> 
> We have confirmed: @jean15paul_PE @RBHeadge PE @DuranDuran @tj_PE @SaltySteve @MadamPirate PE
> 
> Out: @blybrook PE @Audi driver, P.E. (assumed)
> 
> Requesting response from: @Roarbark @txjennah PE @LyceeFruit PE @JayKay PE @vhab49_PE @squaretaper LIT AF PE @chart94 @vee043324 @NikR_PE...
> 
> Who else am I missing? Our regular player list keeps growing.


I'm in


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

I'll play.

@JayKay PE i still dont understand what ranger cookies are lol


----------



## JayKay PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Tournament is my plan.
> 
> BTW, can you send templates?


Will do.  I'll also include some mods that I think are reasonable (mostly the JoAT being able to use an ability the first night instead of waiting for the next).


----------



## JayKay PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> I'll play.
> 
> @JayKay PE i still dont understand what ranger cookies are lol


Check out King Arthur Flour.  They have a recipe kinda similar to the one my mom likes.  Only our family recipe uses craisins instead of chocolate chips.


----------



## JayKay PE

TRRRRRRRIPLE POST


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

I suppose I'm in.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Ok, since I’m the only mod volunteer...
> 
> We have confirmed: @jean15paul_PE @RBHeadge PE @DuranDuran @tj_PE @SaltySteve @MadamPirate PE
> 
> Out: @blybrook PE @Audi driver, P.E. (assumed)
> 
> Requesting response from: @Roarbark @txjennah PE @LyceeFruit PE @JayKay PE @vhab49_PE @squaretaper LIT AF PE @chart94 @vee043324 @NikR_PE...
> 
> Who else am I missing? Our regular player list keeps growing.


Good assumption.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Ok, since I’m the only mod volunteer...
> 
> We have confirmed: @jean15paul_PE @RBHeadge PE @DuranDuran @tj_PE @SaltySteve @MadamPirate PE
> 
> Out: @blybrook PE @Audi driver, P.E. (assumed)
> 
> Requesting response from: @Roarbark @txjennah PE @LyceeFruit PE @JayKay PE @vhab49_PE @squaretaper LIT AF PE @chart94 @vee043324 @NikR_PE...
> 
> Who else am I missing? Our regular player list keeps growing.


Good assumption.


----------



## JayKay PE

Good assumption.

TRRRRRRIPLE POST


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Confirmed: @jean15paul_PE @RBHeadge PE @DuranDuran @tj_PE @SaltySteve @MadamPirate PE @NikR_PE @JayKay PE @txjennah PE @LyceeFruit PE @vhab49_PE 
 

Hoping for 4 more players.

Also paging @Platypus Engineer @leggo PE to see if they’re interested.


----------



## Roarbark

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Ok, since I’m the only mod volunteer...
> 
> We have confirmed: @jean15paul_PE @RBHeadge PE @DuranDuran @tj_PE @SaltySteve @MadamPirate PE
> 
> Out: @blybrook PE @Audi driver, P.E. (assumed)
> 
> Requesting response from: @Roarbark @txjennah PE @LyceeFruit PE @JayKay PE @vhab49_PE @squaretaper LIT AF PE @chart94 @vee043324 @NikR_PE...
> 
> Who else am I missing? Our regular player list keeps growing.


  Had to work late last night and I'm already exhausted and it's only Monday, so I'm out this week.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Roarbark said:


> Had to work late last night and I'm already exhausted and it's only Monday, so I'm out this week.


Hope you get to have some rest.


----------



## chart94 PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Ok, since I’m the only mod volunteer...
> 
> We have confirmed: @jean15paul_PE @RBHeadge PE @DuranDuran @tj_PE @SaltySteve @MadamPirate PE
> 
> Out: @blybrook PE @Audi driver, P.E. (assumed)
> 
> Requesting response from: @Roarbark @txjennah PE @LyceeFruit PE @JayKay PE @vhab49_PE @squaretaper LIT AF PE @chart94 @vee043324 @NikR_PE...
> 
> Who else am I missing? Our regular player list keeps growing.


I’ll play


----------



## User1

chart94 said:


> I’ll play


ARE YOU MAF THO


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Hope you get to have some rest.


Hes got 103 abandoned kidlets to watch so doubtful


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

LyceeFruit PE said:


> Hes got 103 abandoned kidlets to watch so doubtful


It wasn’t my fault. I got murdered.


----------



## DLD PE

tj_PE said:


> ARE YOU MAF THO


----------



## Roarbark

ChebyshevII PE said:


> It wasn’t my fault. I got murdered.


You've come back to life though, so you're free to step back into their life! It's been several rounds now!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Ok all, I’m starting the game at noon PDT tomorrow. First mafia nightkill will be the morning of 5/20.


----------



## Roarbark

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Ok all, I’m starting the game at noon PDT tomorrow. First mafia nightkill will be the morning of 5/20.


If you're still low players, you can add me in, I took a nap and I feel better.


----------



## chart94 PE

tj_PE said:


> ARE YOU MAF THO


Haha no!!!


----------



## DLD PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Ok all, I’m starting the game at noon PDT tomorrow. First mafia nightkill will be the morning of 5/20.


I'm still high from @RBHeadge PE's comments.  Can I just enjoy it one more day?  I feel like I'm already walking the plank toward the woodchipper.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

DuranDuran said:


> I'm still high from @RBHeadge PE's comments.  Can I just enjoy it one more day?  I feel like I'm already walking the plank toward the woodchipper.


----------



## JayKay PE

DuranDuran said:


> I'm still high from @RBHeadge PE's comments.  Can I just enjoy it one more day?  I feel like I'm already walking the plank toward the woodchipper.


*Duran preening under RBH's comments*


----------



## DLD PE

JayKay PE said:


> *Duran preening under RBH's comments*


Almost exactly the response I was expecting from you lol.


----------



## JayKay PE

DuranDuran said:


> Almost exactly the response I was expecting from you lol.


Don't worry.  Everyone gets like that when RBH gives compliments.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Ok, since I’m the only mod volunteer...
> 
> We have confirmed: @jean15paul_PE @RBHeadge PE @DuranDuran @tj_PE @SaltySteve @MadamPirate PE
> 
> Out: @blybrook PE @Audi driver, P.E. (assumed)
> 
> Requesting response from: @Roarbark @txjennah PE @LyceeFruit PE @JayKay PE @vhab49_PE @squaretaper LIT AF PE @chart94 @vee043324 @NikR_PE...
> 
> Who else am I missing? Our regular player list keeps growing.


In!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Confirmed: @jean15paul_PE @RBHeadge PE @DuranDuran @tj_PE @SaltySteve @MadamPirate PE @NikR_PE @JayKay PE @txjennah PE @LyceeFruit PE @vhab49_PE @chart94 @Roarbark @squaretaper LIT AF PE
 

Last call!


----------



## JayKay PE

Wait, what's that?  I hear @Audi driver, P.E. wants to play so we have 15 players?


----------



## DLD PE

JayKay PE said:


> Wait, what's that?  I hear @Audi driver, P.E. wants to play so we have 15 players?


Please don't


----------



## SaltySteve PE

JayKay PE said:


> Wait, what's that?  I hear @Audi driver, P.E. wants to play so we have 15 players?


----------



## JayKay PE

DuranDuran said:


> Please don't


You're just scared he's going to play and whip your game.  And then RBH will say he's patchy's little princess while brushing his hair.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

JayKay PE said:


> You're just scared he's going to play and whip your game.  And then RBH will say he's patchy's little princess while brushing his hair.


I really don't want the Mafia thread taken over by screenshots of Tweets.


----------



## JayKay PE

SaltySteve said:


> *pic snip*


Don't cross me.  Or I'll force @Audi driver, P.E. to play.


----------



## blybrook PE




----------



## JayKay PE

@blybrook PE, can you be a player/body stand-in?

Nobody wants my bestest friend @Audi driver, P.E. to play this round...


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Since mafia gets the first kill, I vote that we have a standing role for @Audi driver, P.E., *Day1 Sacrifice*. That way we have enough people, but he doesn't have to "play".

Even if he refuses to play. I ask the @mafia to always target him day 1.


----------



## DLD PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> Since mafia gets the first kill, I vote that we have a standing role for @Audi driver, P.E., *Day1 Sacrifice*. That way we have enough people, but he doesn't have to "play".
> 
> Even if he refuses to play. I ask the @mafia to always target him day 1.


Seconded


----------



## RBHeadge PE

DuranDuran said:


> jean15paul_PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Since mafia gets the first kill, I vote that we have a standing role for @Audi driver, P.E., *Day1 Sacrifice*. That way we have enough people, but he doesn't have to "play".
> 
> Even if he refuses to play. I ask the @mafia to always target him day 1.
> 
> 
> 
> Seconded
Click to expand...

Thirded.

All those in favor?

That reminds me. I have a request before this round begins. This will likely be my only opportunity to "practice" the new rules before the my tournament round begins. I'm hoping that I can get at least a few days of experience under my belt in the new system. So I'm kinda asking for a flyer for a few days. You all can nightkill or lynch me on day one in the next round to help balance things out. 

See everyone in an hour for kickoff.


----------



## blybrook PE

JayKay PE said:


> @blybrook PE, can you be a player/body stand-in?
> 
> Nobody wants my bestest friend @Audi driver, P.E. to play this round...


I guess I can be a stand in but guarantee that I won’t be very active.  
 

Consider me a Non playing character.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

blybrook PE said:


> I guess I can be a stand in but guarantee that I won’t be very active.
> 
> 
> Consider me a Non playing character.


That’s ok. We’ll include @Audi driver, P.E. as first mafia nightkill.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

*Mafia Round: TOURNAMENT-RULES. *

Alright guys here we go again...

There are townsfolk, and Mafia members. Townsfolk are going to try to eliminate the Mafia before the Mafia eliminates them. The game ends when either all of the Mafia is eliminated (town wins), or there are fewer townsfolk than Mafia members (Mafia wins).

*Since this is another tournament round with tournament rules, there will be NO PMING outside of people who have roles, who will be communicating in moderator PM threads, and you MUST post at least 5x per day (before 9PM EST) to proceed to the next voting day.  It is in the interest of both mafia members and townies to not prematurely lose members by not posting (you can post spam/OT to get to 5 post status).*

*The game will start on 5/19, requiring posting on Day 1.  There will not be a lynching on Day 1; lynching will begin on Day 2 (5/20).  Mafia can lynch Day 1 and JoAT characters can use skills Day 1.*

There will be three (3) characters in this round, with one of the characters encompassing 2 of the standard characters we’re used previously (the cop and doctor roles).  I’ve described them, and their roles, below:

Mafia:


There will be 3 mafia members.  

It is mandatory for the mafia to kill someone each night.

Mafia can communicate at any time via PM to other mafia players.

The mafia kill is displayed as an action to the Tracker and Motion Detector (actions of the Jack of All Trades [JoAT]).

If mafia kill a special character, the role will not be revealed.


*The mafia response must be received by 9PM EST.  The Mafia must kill starting DAY 1.*

Jack of All Trades (JoAT)


There will be 2 JoAT players.

They are separate players and will not be in communication with each other.

The JoAT player will have the following actions: *9x Doctor, 9x Motion Detector, 9x Tracker*

Doctor - Standard doctor role; you can save someone by sending the mod their name. *In Tournament Rules the thread will not learn the specific name of the user saved by the JoAT from the mafia, they will only know that the mafia did not complete a night kill.*  *If the person has been saved, they will continue to live in-game, unaware they were targeted, and the JoAT who used the Doctor skill will be the only member who knows they were **night targeted/saved.*

Motion Detector - Motion Detecting another player will detect any motion surrounding that player that Night. If they visit someone or were visited by someone else, you will detect motion. If they did not visit anyone and were not visited by anyone, you will not detect motion. You will not learn what type of Night Action was used on or by your target or who used those actions.  The mod response to this skill is ‘Motion detected’ or ‘No motion detected’.

Tracker -  Tracking another player informs you who that player used a Night Action on that night, if any. You will not learn what type of Night Action your target has.  The mod response to this skill is ‘Tracked player used a night action on BLANK’ or ‘Tracked player did not use a night action’.

*The JoAT response must be received by 9PM EST.  The JoAT can use skills starting DAY 1.*

Unlike the mafia, the JoAT can choose not to use a night action. If you do not submit an action, you will forego your action on that day. Keep in mind that if you have multiple uses of your abilities, you must cycle through all of them before being allowed to reuse any of them.

Townie


There will be 10 Townie players.

Townies cannot use night actions.  

Townies can have night actions performed on them (kills, saved by doctor, motion detected, or tracker). 

*Townies can begin to lynch on DAY 2*

If Townies lynch a special character, the role will be revealed.

I will be sending more specific instructions to the members of the Mafia and the JoAT. If you did not receive a PM from me, then you are a regular townsfolk.

*REMEMBER; DO NOT PM THIS GAME.*

You may use this thread to vote and post about the game. Anyone (playing or not playing, eliminated or not) can use this thread to speculate, discuss, accuse, or otherwise participate in the game; just please make sure to follow regular EB forum guidelines.

To vote on a person to eliminate, mention me (@ChebyshevII PE) and tell me specifically that 1) you are voting and 2) the username of the person you are voting to eliminate.

Example: @ChebyshevII PE I vote for @Audi driver, P.E. because he is going to be the first kill.

*Please submit your votes by 9:00 PM EST/8:00 PM Central/7:00 PM Mountain/6:00 PM Pacific Time/Whatever Roar and Bly-time.*

Your vote only counts if you are playing and not yet eliminated. If there is a tie for most votes, I will pick one of the voted users at random and/or require the tied players to send me 10 rounds of 'rock, paper, scissors'. If there are no votes, I will pick a person at random (i.e. role will not matter) to eliminate; suffice it to say it’s in both groups’ best interest to vote for at least one person.

Finally, you are not allowed to reveal your role, privately or publicly, after you have been eliminated. You may not post screengrabs of private messages in this thread.

For reference, the 15 players in this round are (in no particular order):

@jean15paul_PE

@RBHeadge PE

@DuranDuran

@tj_PE

@SaltySteve

@MadamPirate PE

@NikR_PE

@JayKay PE

@txjennah PE

@LyceeFruit PE

@vhab49_PE

@chart94

@Roarbark

@squaretaper LIT AF PE

@Audi driver, P.E. (day 1 sacrifice only)

I will be sending out messages for specific roles in a few. If you do not receive a message by 6:00pm PDT tonight, then you are a regular townie. 

If you have any questions, or you would like me to tell you which players are still standing, please let me know.

Good luck to everyone!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Sweet.  Lets get this party rolling!

1/5


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

My feet are very cold.

2/5


----------



## User1

i again am not maf!! woooooo

1/5


----------



## User1

my feet are also cold

2/5


----------



## DLD PE

tj_PE said:


> i again am not maf!! woooooo
> 
> 1/5


1/5

It's not 6pm yet.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

my feetsies are also cold 

1/5


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

focus is gone.

2/5


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

So we're starting today. 5 posts required today right?
(1/5)


----------



## DLD PE

2/5 

Good luck everyone!  Except Audi, who's fate is sealed.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

i canceled my virtual orthodontist appt

3/5


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

i want a nap

4/5


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Moo gets the staple out in 24 hours

5/5


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

triple?

6/5


----------



## DLD PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> i canceled my virtual orthodontist appt
> 
> 3/5


3/5. Don't know what could be worse....ortho apt or virtual run through Memphis.


----------



## User1

DuranDuran said:


> 1/5
> 
> It's not 6pm yet.


If you did not receive a PM from me, then you are a regular townsfolk.

i did not receive a pm???


----------



## User1

idk when to sell my turnips 

4/5


----------



## DLD PE

tj_PE said:


> If you did not receive a PM from me, then you are a regular townsfolk.
> 
> i did not receive a pm???


4/5 Are you asking or telling?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

jean15paul_PE said:


> So we're starting today. 5 posts required today right?
> (1/5)


Correct.


----------



## DLD PE

tj_PE said:


> idk when to sell my turnips
> 
> 4/5


SELL 200 APRIL AT 142!!!! FTW!!!


----------



## DLD PE

Oh that was 5/5 btw


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

DuranDuran said:


> 3/5. Don't know what could be worse....ortho apt or virtual run through Memphis.


im gonna go wit virtual ortho appt.

7/5


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

At some point, I'm gonna see if the mods will let me write a bot to track all this stuff. Keeping track of post counts is going to be quite interesting.


----------



## DLD PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> At some point, I'm gonna see if the mods will let me write a bot to track all this stuff. Keeping track of post counts is going to be quite interesting.


I can help with my Google spreadsheet, but won't be able to get to it until at least tonight.  Too busy tracking turnip prices and crop reports.


----------



## JayKay PE

I am so confused.  We're posting 5 posts now?  Today is first day?

(1/5)


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> i canceled my virtual orthodontist appt
> 
> 3/5


How does that even work anyway?

3/5 also.


----------



## JayKay PE

Also, I'm assuming even though it is known that @Audi driver, P.E. is being killed the first night, with the JoAT skills show the mafia moving?

(2/5)


----------



## JayKay PE

vhab49_PE said:


> How does that even work anyway?
> 
> 3/5 also.


A very long camera angle in selfie-mode.

(3/5)


----------



## JayKay PE

YAYAYAAAAAAAAy.  Moving towards another triple!

(4/5)


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Leaving in 30 minutes for kid #2 orthodontist. Animal crossing while I wait.  Yaaaas!

4/5


----------



## JayKay PE

TRRRRRRRRRRIPLE POST

(5/5)


----------



## chart94 PE

tj_PE said:


> idk when to sell my turnips
> 
> 4/5


ACNH FOR THE WIN 1/5


----------



## JayKay PE

vhab49_PE said:


> Leaving in 30 minutes for kid #2 orthodontist. Animal crossing while I wait.  Yaaaas!
> 
> 4/5


You ruined multiple triple posts for me.

I hope your turnips sell at 80.


----------



## chart94 PE

i just wanna get away i just want to get away 2/5


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

JayKay PE said:


> Also, I'm assuming even though it is known that @Audi driver, P.E. is being killed the first night, with the JoAT skills show the mafia moving?
> 
> (2/5)


It’s assumed that the mafia are killing audi tonight, so yes.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> It’s assumed that the mafia are killing audi tonight, so yes.


What if they don't!!?!?!!?!!!!!
(2/5)


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

vhab49_PE said:


> How does that even work anyway?
> 
> 3/5 also.






JayKay PE said:


> A very long camera angle in selfie-mode.
> 
> (3/5)


They sent me a YT video on how to take the EIGHT pics they need. And my appt that got canceled was to adjust my retainer so idk what the point is if they cant adjust the retainer.

I get to wear a bite retainer since the stress of the PE pulled my jaw out of alignment 

8/5


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

tj_PE said:


> idk when to sell my turnips
> 
> 4/5


DO you have turnip calculator?

5/5


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> They sent me a YT video on how to take the EIGHT pics they need. And my appt that got canceled was to adjust my retainer so idk what the point is if they cant adjust the retainer.
> 
> I get to wear a bite retainer since the stress of the PE pulled my jaw out of alignment
> 
> 8/5


They tell you the wire to bend which direction I guess? 

I swear, that sentence made sense before i typed it.


----------



## JayKay PE

vhab49_PE said:


> They tell you the wire to bend which direction I guess?
> 
> I swear, that sentence made sense before i typed it.


That sentence does make sense.

I get what you're saying with those typed words.

Also, @vhab49_PE, are you mafia?  ARE YOU PLANNING ON KILLED AUDI?


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Is stressing out over the PE so much that you need a night retainer doing it right?

9/5


----------



## DLD PE

I heard they put Sparky on a retainer.


----------



## JayKay PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> Is stressing out over the PE so much that you need a night retainer doing it right?
> 
> 9/5


HAVE I BEEN DOING THE FE AND PE WRONG.


----------



## JayKay PE

DuranDuran said:


> I heard they put Sparky on a retainer.


"Retainer"


----------



## DLD PE

JayKay PE said:


> "Retainer"


Quid pro quo, yes or no.  I tell you things, you tell me things!


----------



## chart94 PE

REMY BUXSAPLENTY 3/5


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Ahh, its good to be playing mafia again. I feel like this is my first game in over a month.

It's good to be back agian.

1/5


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

JayKay PE said:


> You ruined multiple triple posts for me.
> 
> I hope your turnips sell at 80.


Thanks. THey prbly will.


----------



## DLD PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Ahh, its good to be playing mafia again. I feel like this is my first game in over a month.
> 
> It's good to be back agian.
> 
> 1/5


Are you mafia, or just playing mafia?


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Ahh, its good to be playing mafia again. I feel like this is my first game in over a month.
> 
> It's good to be back agian.
> 
> 1/5


Welcome back grand master mafioso.

Not implying that you are mafia.... are you mafia?


----------



## DLD PE

@tj_PE are you mafia?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

And before anyone asks, I am a townie this round. 

2/5


----------



## RBHeadge PE

opps, I missed that @vhab49_PE asked if I was mafia already.

No, I am boring analytical townie. And one that has to get back to work soon....

3/5


----------



## RBHeadge PE

and Duran asked too. Yes: townie.

Damn. the posts come in fast with mandaotry minimums.

4/5


----------



## RBHeadge PE

And lets go ahead and get a fifth out of the way too


----------



## DLD PE

Yassaas CM!


----------



## DLD PE

All these posts have been extremely revealing


----------



## RBHeadge PE

I wonder if drinking would improve or degrade the gameplay experience?

6/5


----------



## JayKay PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> I wonder if drinking would improve or degrade the gameplay experience?
> 
> 6/5


Drinking improves everything. 

Except driving.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

It's not five o'clock here yet. And since I'm looking at more OT today, it may not be metaphorical 5 oclock for a few more hours anyway.

7/5


----------



## JayKay PE

vhab49_PE said:


> Thanks. THey prbly will.


*feels bad*


----------



## RBHeadge PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> Is stressing out over the PE so much that you need a night retainer doing it right?
> 
> 9/5


You passed, so whatever works. amiright?


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> You passed, so whatever works. amiright?


My jaw disagrees with you


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

But i did wear the retainer during Oct 2019 exam so maybe it worked


----------



## RBHeadge PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> But i did wear the retainer during Oct 2019 exam so maybe it worked


hmm, you might be onto something. What color was the pencil that session?


----------



## DLD PE

Was that the purple one with the grip?


----------



## DLD PE

Kind of like the April 2019 but that one was orange.


----------



## DLD PE

What do they give away for the CBT exams?  Mouse pad?


----------



## MadamPirate PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> And lets go ahead and get a fifth out of the way too


YAAAAAAS PIRATE IS HERE!

(1/5)


----------



## JayKay PE

@MadamPirate PE, are you mafia?


----------



## MadamPirate PE

JayKay PE said:


> @MadamPirate PE, are you mafia?


I am blessedly not mafia this round, thankfarkinggods

(2/5)


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> hmm, you might be onto something. What color was the pencil that session?


Purple


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

So I left Oct 2019 with 2 pencils. One I barely used in case I passed so I could frame it like someone showed on this board.

VERMONT DOESNT SEND OUT CERTIFICATES


----------



## RBHeadge PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> Purple


hmmm. Green pencils are good luck for passing. Other colors not so much. The retainer must've made the difference FTW.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> So I left Oct 2019 with 2 pencils. One I barely used in case I passed so I could frame it like someone showed on this board.
> 
> VERMONT DOESNT SEND OUT CERTIFICATES


Can't you order one? Colorado doesn't either so I ordered one. 

(3/5)


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

JayKay PE said:


> Wait, what's that?  I hear @Audi driver, P.E. wants to play so we have 15 players?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

So, who's mafia?


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

MadamPirate PE said:


> Can't you order one? Colorado doesn't either so I ordered one.


I emailed Kara in January. And February. Asking about the wall cert and no response. The online portal doesnt give me any info


----------



## MadamPirate PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> I emailed Kara in January. And February. Asking about the wall cert and no response. The online portal doesnt give me any info


Oh FFS. 

(4/5)


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

JayKay PE said:


> *feels bad*


Don't, I have found a buyer at a better rate than my typical dealer.

+5/5


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

DuranDuran said:


> Please don't


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.




----------



## RBHeadge PE

MadamPirate PE said:


> Can't you order one? Colorado doesn't either so I ordered one.


There are a few states that don't even have an option to buy a formal wall certificate. ex: Pennsylvania


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.




----------



## Audi Driver P.E.




----------



## MadamPirate PE

Audi driver said:


> View attachment 17599


STAHP


----------



## MadamPirate PE

K, I'm officially quitting mafia until the orange turnip goes away. LMK if I die.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

@Audi driver, P.E. ti was already announced that you're the first one out of the game. 

But just to be safe, @ChebyshevII PE I vote for @Audi driver, P.E.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> There are a few states that don't even have an option to buy a formal wall certificate. ex: Pennsylvania


PA sent me something...

Idk where I put it....


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> @Audi driver, P.E. ti was already announced that you're the first one out of the game.
> 
> But just to be safe, @ChebyshevII PE I vote for @Audi driver, P.E.


You realize no townie vote today, right? It's up to the mafia to save us from Audi

(3/5)


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> My jaw disagrees with you


I worked with a guy that was so stressed out while going through his divorce that he broke his tooth grinding them at night, and ended up having to get a root canal. So it could always be worse.

(4/5)


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> I worked with a guy that was so stressed out while going through his divorce that he broke his tooth grinding them at night, and ended up having to get a root canal. So it could always be worse.
> 
> (4/5)


True but constant stress/tension headache for the last 2 years is pretty awful


----------



## User1

DuranDuran said:


> @tj_PE are you mafia?


i am not! 

5/5?


----------



## User1

vhab49_PE said:


> DO you have turnip calculator?
> 
> 5/5


i do! i sold them!


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> True but constant stress/tension headache for the last 2 years is pretty awful


Yeah, that sucks.  Is the retainer helping?

(5/5)


----------



## Roarbark

jean15paul_PE said:


> Since mafia gets the first kill, I vote that we have a standing role for @Audi driver, P.E., *Day1 Sacrifice*. That way we have enough people, but he doesn't have to "play".
> 
> Even if he refuses to play. I ask the @mafia to always target him day 1.


At the very least, this would prevent @ChebyshevII PE from dying first every time .
Although if I had to guess, I would bet that Chebster won't get night killed at all this game.  

Game mechanics wise, it would work out the same as just having 1 less town, and starting with a town vote lynch. Unless Audi gets assigned a role, which I assume he's not allowed to under these special rules. 

I skipped most of the posts today. Was there anything important? (1/5)


----------



## Roarbark

I assume since noone knows anything yet, and no one has even died, and we even apparently know who will be killed first, that there's nothing useful. (2/5)


----------



## Roarbark

This game I am a human townie    (3/5)


----------



## Roarbark

I have run out of things to talk about, since I don't have turnips to sell. (4/5)


----------



## Roarbark

I stuck the middle of a clove of garlic in some dirt, and now it's budding. (5/5)
Pic to follow.


----------



## txjennah PE

Just a townie girl, in a townie world

1/5


----------



## txjennah PE

I hate this minimum post thing

2/5


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

I have no idea what's happening.

2/5


----------



## txjennah PE

It just becomes spam after awhile and I get overwhelmed by how many posts I need to catch up on 

3/5


----------



## txjennah PE

There are kids playing basketball in a street where cars drive too fast...WHERE ARE THEIR PARENTS

4/5


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

I'm just a townie boy. Livin' in this EB void...

3/5


----------



## txjennah PE

BYEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE

5/5


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

txjennah PE said:


> There are kids playing basketball in a street where cars drive too fast...WHERE ARE THEIR PARENTS
> 
> 4/5


Driving the cars.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Hi @txjennah PE, long time no dish. What's the hot goss?

4/5


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM?

5/5


----------



## JayKay PE

vhab49_PE said:


> Driving the cars.


Hitting the kids. 
 

One less mouth to feed.


----------



## JayKay PE

Audi driver said:


> View attachment 17598


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

I think I have been stuck in this house with these people for toooooooo long.


----------



## JayKay PE

Trrrrrriple post!!


----------



## txjennah PE

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> Hi @txjennah PE, long time no dish. What's the hot goss?
> 
> 4/5


~~nothing much~~ just lots of work, how about you?


----------



## Roarbark

JayKay PE said:


> Hitting the kids.
> 
> 
> One less mouth to feed.


----------



## JayKay PE

I’m like 90% sure @vhab49_PE is mafia. 
 

They've blocked my triple post too many times today. *squints*


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

txjennah PE said:


> It just becomes spam after awhile and I get overwhelmed by how many posts I need to catch up on
> 
> 3/5


Yeah, I've been trying not to post all mine together spamily. Instead make real post and get 5 over the day. We'll see how it goes.

(5/5)


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

No one has asked me, but for the record. I'm a townie.

(5+)


----------



## RBHeadge PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> PA sent me something...
> 
> Idk where I put it....


Was it something nice-ish looking or something like what you see at a salon? If the former, then they changed there policy recently. Bunch of people were complaining about not getting a wall certificate last year.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

txjennah PE said:


> Just a townie girl, in a townie world
> 
> 1/5


Sung to the tune of






?


----------



## DLD PE

I'm getting my ass kicked in Wii Monster Jam. Please have mercy on me lol.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Was it something nice-ish looking or something like what you see at a salon? If the former, then they changed there policy recently. Bunch of people were complaining about not getting a wall certificate last year.


Salon style. It wasnt large. Maybe 4x6? Which is why i can't find it lol


----------



## chart94 PE

this townie went for a run and ended up with a cracked phone and a messed up arm... i hate cardio days... 4/5


----------



## chart94 PE

who has two thumbs and is getting a scotch. Chart94 nice to meet you 5/5


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

@SaltySteve @NikR_PE have not posted yet!


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> @SaltySteve @NikR_PE have not posted yet!


@SaltySteve and @NikR_PE please make minimum posts... Unless you are mafia, then please ignore.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

@SaltySteve hasn't logged on since the game got started...


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Ok, I can’t remember if the post count went into effect the first day or second day. @RBHeadge PE @JayKay PE thoughts?


----------



## DLD PE

We did start this round late.  Just my thoughts.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Since today is a half day, I'd be okay to waive the requirement today.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

RBHeadge PE said:


> Since today is a half day, I'd be okay to waive the requirement today.


I agree.

Since everyone worked so hard, I think I will count posts for tomorrow. So if you met your post count today, you don’t have to meet it tomorrow.


----------



## JayKay PE

Huzzah!!! Thank you, benevolent mod!


----------



## Roarbark

chart94 said:


> this townie went for a run and ended up with a cracked phone and a messed up arm... i hate cardio days... 4/5


That's why I don't take my phone or arms with me when I go running.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Roarbark said:


> That's why I don't take my phone or arms with me when I go running.


I’d love to see an armless runner.


----------



## RBHeadge PE




----------



## LyceeFruit PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> I’d love to see an armless runner.


https://www.runnersworld.com/news/a20799155/man-born-without-arms-or-legs-finishes-marathon/


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

LyceeFruit PE said:


> https://www.runnersworld.com/news/a20799155/man-born-without-arms-or-legs-finishes-marathon/


Mad respect.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

RBHeadge PE said:


>


Same.


----------



## Roarbark

Garlic with aspirations. (no, not the aloe.)


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I'm sure it's no surprise to you that @Audi driver, P.E. was killed during the night.

Remaining players:

@jean15paul_PE

@RBHeadge PE

@DuranDuran

@tj_PE

@SaltySteve

@MadamPirate PE

@NikR_PE

@JayKay PE

@txjennah PE

@LyceeFruit PE

@vhab49_PE

@chart94

@Roarbark

@squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

GOOD MORNING!

1/5


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

I cut up jalapenos &amp; ahaheim peppers last night. and my hands are on fire NOW post-shower.

Halp

2/5


----------



## JayKay PE

JayKay PE said:


> I’m like 90% sure @vhab49_PE is mafia.
> 
> 
> They've blocked my triple post too many times today. *squints*


I STAND BY THIS.

(1/5)


----------



## JayKay PE

Also, good morning everyone!

(2/5)


----------



## JayKay PE

TRRRRRRRRRIPLE POST

(3/5)


----------



## JayKay PE

Based on Audi not being a special character, I'm thinking this means there are still 3 mafia, 2 JoAT, and 9 townies.

I am def a townie, so that means I'm supish of approx...too many of you.

(4/5)


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

JayKay PE said:


> Based on Audi not being a special character, I'm thinking this means there are still 3 mafia, 2 JoAT, and 9 townies.
> 
> I am def a townie, so that means I'm supish of approx...too many of you.
> 
> (4/5)


V proud of your counting skills

3/5


----------



## JayKay PE

Also @SaltySteve and @NikR_PE didn't post last night.  if they were mafia they totes would have, to avoid suspicion and to provide their kill, so I'm thinking they a prob mafia.

Maybe...

(5/5)


----------



## JayKay PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> V proud of your counting skills
> 
> 3/5


Top of my class in counting.

*is proud*


----------



## JayKay PE

TRRRRRRIPLE POST


----------



## SaltySteve PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> @SaltySteve @NikR_PE have not posted yet!






jean15paul_PE said:


> @SaltySteve and @NikR_PE please make minimum posts... Unless you are mafia, then please ignore.






RBHeadge PE said:


> @SaltySteve hasn't logged on since the game got started...






RBHeadge PE said:


> Since today is a half day, I'd be okay to waive the requirement today.






JayKay PE said:


> Also @SaltySteve and @NikR_PE didn't post last night.  if they were mafia they totes would have, to avoid suspicion and to provide their kill, so I'm thinking they a prob mafia.
> 
> Maybe...
> 
> (5/5)


@RBHeadge PE is correct. I missed the start of the game and got busy at work and then spent the afternoon putting final touches on my bunny hutch in the rain so I never knew the game started until this morning. I'll get my 5 in today. Promise.

Post 1/5


----------



## SaltySteve PE

Post 2/5


----------



## JayKay PE

OMG.

@SaltySteve is def not mafia.  LOOK AT THOSE BUN-BUNS.


----------



## SaltySteve PE

Roarbark said:


> Garlic with aspirations. (no, not the aloe.)


Not a great picture but on the right side I've planted about 6 cloves of garlic that sat in the cupboard long enough to sprout. I had to trim them back at one point and the greens are pretty good to cook with as well.

Post 3/5


----------



## DLD PE

JayKay PE said:


> Also @SaltySteve and @NikR_PE didn't post last night.  if they were mafia they totes would have, to avoid suspicion and to provide their kill, so I'm thinking they a prob mafia.
> 
> Maybe...
> 
> (5/5)


So you're saying if they were mafia they would have voted to avoid suspicion.  But since they didn't vote you're saying they're probably mafia?

It sounds contradictory, like you're saying they're probably mafia either way.  Trying to understand your logic here.


----------



## DLD PE

SaltySteve said:


> Post 2/5
> 
> View attachment 17605
> 
> 
> View attachment 17607
> 
> 
> View attachment 17608


Our sons resemble each other! Caught a lizard in the pond lol.


----------



## SaltySteve PE

DuranDuran said:


> Our sons resemble each other! Caught a lizard in the pond lol.


Must be something in the TN water.



Post 4/5


----------



## User1

ok so i totally quoted @Roarbark 's plant post and said PLANTS, and it's nowhere to be found. 

the mafia is censoring me and my love for plants


----------



## SaltySteve PE

You know whats worse than getting lynched on the first day during old rule games?

Getting mafia killed on the first day before the town even gets to vote. Like, hey we're starting a new game but we don't want X to play so..... ded. 

Post 5/5


----------



## txjennah PE

SaltySteve said:


> Post 2/5
> 
> View attachment 17605
> 
> 
> View attachment 17607
> 
> 
> View attachment 17608


BUNNIES OMG

1/5


----------



## JayKay PE

DuranDuran said:


> So you're saying if they were mafia they would have voted to avoid suspicion.  But since they didn't vote you're saying they're probably mafia?
> 
> It sounds contradictory, like you're saying they're probably mafia either way.  Trying to understand your logic here.


Wait.  Now I'm so confused.  I feel like if they were mafia they would have gotten the PM saying so, which in surfing EB they would have seen and realized that the game was starting sooner rather than later?

But I stand by @vhab49_PE being mafia.  They blocked my triple post and they haven't posted yet.  Suspicious...


----------



## RBHeadge PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> I'm sure it's no surprise to you that @Audi driver, P.E. was killed during the night.


----------



## User1

SaltySteve said:


> You know whats worse than getting lynched on the first day during old rule games?
> 
> Getting mafia killed on the first day before the town even gets to vote. Like, hey we're starting a new game but we don't want X to play so..... ded.
> 
> Post 5/5


I'm confused. are you saying audi was maf and how did you know this if you're not maf? or did i miss something??


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

JayKay PE said:


> Wait.  Now I'm so confused.  I feel like if they were mafia they would have gotten the PM saying so, which in surfing EB they would have seen and realized that the game was starting sooner rather than later?
> 
> But I stand by @vhab49_PE being mafia.  They blocked my triple post and they haven't posted yet.  Suspicious...


Sorry.  Was chasing kittens all over.

And maybe thinking about doing my job.


----------



## JayKay PE

vhab49_PE said:


> Sorry.  Was chasing kittens all over.
> 
> And maybe thinking about doing my job.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

had to cheese Moo's breakfast (which was actually last night's dinner) for her to eat since she's supposed to get the staple out today. And it took her awhile to eat breakfast yesterday too.

4/5


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

This face says : You mad bro? Isrry.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Doors don't work on me. I will escape and pee in your box. (Seriously, I love her tongue sticking out all the time.)


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> had to cheese Moo's breakfast (which was actually last night's dinner) for her to eat since she's supposed to get the staple out today. And it took her awhile to eat breakfast yesterday too.
> 
> 4/5


Awww, poor baby moo. I hope she is feeling ok.


----------



## SaltySteve PE

No, I'm just saying that had Audi wanted to play it would have sucked to get axed by the mafia the first night before the game even really starts. At least with the old rules you could participate in the first nights lynching.


----------



## SaltySteve PE

tj_PE said:


> I'm confused. are you saying audi was maf and how did you know this if you're not maf? or did i miss something??


My previous post was in response to this ^^


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

It is someone's birthday!


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

vhab49_PE said:


> Awww, poor baby moo. I hope she is feeling ok.


I think so? We opened the backdoor so now she's laying in a sunbeam

And Boyfriend fixed most of the fence last night so she'll have supervised sunbeam time soon. I'm still hesitant about it tbh.

5/5


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> I think so? We opened the backdoor so now she's laying in a sunbeam
> 
> And Boyfriend fixed most of the fence last night so she'll have supervised sunbeam time soon. I'm still hesitant about it tbh.
> 
> 5/5


Oh, good.  She loves her sunbeams.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

bunnies, kitties, and *****

(1/5)


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

SaltySteve said:


> Post 2/5
> 
> View attachment 17605


Is the floor made of mesh? 

(2/5)


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

SaltySteve said:


> @RBHeadge PE is correct. I missed the start of the game and got busy at work and then spent the afternoon putting final touches on my bunny hutch in the rain so I never knew the game started until this morning. I'll get my 5 in today. Promise.
> 
> Post 1/5


Explanation successfully passes through the bullshit filter. Suspicion reduced... for the moment.

(3/5)


----------



## chart94 PE

good moooorrrrnnnning good afternoon and good evening EB Boards. 1/5


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Morning EBers, no maf to be seen here.

1/5


----------



## SaltySteve PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> Is the floor made of mesh?
> 
> (2/5)


Yeah, Its so their poop falls through. I'm going to build an automatic poop collector so it slides down a screen into a 5 gallon bucket for easy removal. 

The floor mesh is 1/2"x1" rather than the larger 1"x2" you see on the front.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

These posts may be spammy.

2/5


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

But they are effective and efficient.

3/5


----------



## SaltySteve PE

Triple denied


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

And, insofar as they fulfill the game rules.

4/5


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

They are meaningful content. SPAM.

5/5


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Triple!

6/5


----------



## SaltySteve PE

Triple denied again

Edit- NOOOoooOoooOOo!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SaltySteve said:


> Triple denied again


60% of the time it works every time.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

RBHeadge PE said:


> @Audi driver, P.E. ti was already announced that you're the first one out of the game.
> 
> But just to be safe, @ChebyshevII PE I vote for @Audi driver, P.E.


You can't vote for me. I am not playing.


----------



## SaltySteve PE

Audi driver said:


> You can't vote for me. I am not playing.


You're dead. Now hush.


----------



## SaltySteve PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> @Audi driver, P.E. ti was already announced that you're the first one out of the game.
> 
> But just to be safe, @ChebyshevII PE I vote for @Audi driver, P.E.


Only Mafia can vote first day. Are you Mafia @RBHeadge PE?


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

SaltySteve said:


> You're dead. Now hush.
> 
> View attachment 17625


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Morning maf game players!

(1/5)


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Morning MP.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

vhab49_PE said:


> It is someone's birthday!


View attachment 13268


----------



## txjennah PE

Ugh I'll say it every day but I hate this minimum post requirement.

2/5


----------



## txjennah PE

VPN was excruciatingly slow and I was about three minutes away from setting my laptop on fire. 

3/5


----------



## txjennah PE

And having to read ten pages worth of everyone's 5 comment spams is not something I have interest in at the moment, but will catch up before deciding my vote for later tonight. Although some of you are already on the suspish radar.

4/5


----------



## txjennah PE

BYYYYYYYYEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE

5/5


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

vhab49_PE said:


> It is someone's birthday!


Who's birthday?

(4/5)


----------



## RBHeadge PE

SaltySteve said:


> Only Mafia can vote first day. Are you Mafia @RBHeadge PE?









2/5


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

jean15paul_PE said:


> Who's birthday?
> 
> (4/5)


Ohaidere


----------



## JayKay PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Ohaidere


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

txjennah PE said:


> setting my laptop on fire


Not usually a supporter of arson, but FIRE CLEANSES ALL! UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

txjennah PE said:


> I hate this minimum post requirement


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Triple?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

txjennah PE said:


> VPN was excruciatingly slow and I was about three minutes away from setting my laptop on fire.
> 
> 3/5


That’s definitely not how a firewall works. J/s


----------



## MadamPirate PE

So, who's maf this round? 

(2/5)


----------



## MadamPirate PE

@tj_PE are you maf?

(3/5)


----------



## MadamPirate PE

@squaretaper LIT AF PE are you maf?

TRIIIIIIIIIIIIIPLE!

(4/5)


----------



## MadamPirate PE

I know @ChebyshevII PE isn't maf, for once.

(5/5)


----------



## User1

MadamPirate PE said:


> @tj_PE are you maf?
> 
> (3/5)


i am not!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> That’s definitely not how a firewall works. J/s


but it will prevent the data from leaving the laptop


----------



## RBHeadge PE

alright. enough spam for today. Time for business.

@DuranDuran are you a special character?

@vhab49_PE and @JayKay PE what did I miss about turnips yesterday. I feel like I'm missing a reference?

@SaltySteve Weclome to the game. Are you a townie?

@squaretaper LIT AF PE why did you stop claiming to be mafia?

@ChebyshevII PE Are you the doctor this round?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

RBHeadge PE said:


> but it will prevent the data from leaving the laptop


Finally, a security system that works.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

RBHeadge PE said:


> @ChebyshevII PE Are you the doctor this round?


That’s gonna be a hard no.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Triple


----------



## NikR_PE

SaltySteve said:


> Post 2/5
> 
> View attachment 17605
> 
> 
> View attachment 17607
> 
> 
> View attachment 17608


BUNNIES.

1/5


----------



## NikR_PE

Totally forgot we are playing by competition rules.

2/5


----------



## NikR_PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> That’s gonna be a hard no.


does a soft yes mean JOAT?

3/5


----------



## DLD PE

I'm not a special character.  If I were, I'd look at the player(s) who are pointing fingers right away and proposing conflicting theories.


----------



## DLD PE

Interesting....seasoned players asking the mod what his role is.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> alright. enough spam for today. Time for business.
> 
> @DuranDuran are you a special character?
> 
> @vhab49_PE and @JayKay PE what did I miss about turnips yesterday. I feel like I'm missing a reference?
> 
> @SaltySteve Weclome to the game. Are you a townie?
> 
> @squaretaper LIT AF PE why did you stop claiming to be mafia?
> 
> @ChebyshevII PE Are you the doctor this round?


Remind me to ask you how you came up with these specific people and questions after the game.

(4/5) I think


----------



## RBHeadge PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> Remind me to ask you how you came up with these specific people and questions after the game.
> 
> (4/5) I think


easy:

1) [randint(1,13) player], then ask if they are [randint(1,3) role]?

2) I was actually wondering where the discussion on turnups came from

3,4) [randint(1,13) player] ask about something unique to them

5) obvious joke

If I were mafia, I would encourage the spam posts. But I am a townie. The town can't communicate outside the thread to coordinate with each other. The only information we get is through: (1) joat actions which can't be described out in the open; (2) trying to interpret conversations and relationships in conversation between players. I need more data. The town needs more data. So I'm trying to generate game related conversation and the only way to do that is to start poking random people.

Fellow townies: silence and non-sequiturs only helps the mafia win.


----------



## DLD PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> easy:
> 
> 1) [randint(1,13) player], then ask if they are [randint(1,3) role]?
> 
> 2) I was actually wondering where the discussion on turnups came from
> 
> 3,4) [randint(1,13) player] ask about something unique to them
> 
> 5) obvious joke
> 
> If I were mafia, I would encourage the spam posts. But I am a townie. The town can't communicate outside the thread to coordinate with each other. The only information we get is through: (1) joat actions which can't be described out in the open; (2) trying to interpret conversations and relationships in conversation between players. I need more data. The town needs more data. So I'm trying to generate game related conversation and the only way to do that is to start poking random people.
> 
> Fellow townies: silence and non-sequiturs only helps the mafia win.


Turnips come from AC (Animal Crossing) game discussed in Hangouts chat.


----------



## SaltySteve PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> @SaltySteve Weclome to the game. Are you a townie?


Yes, I am a townie.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

No votes yet.

And the only one who has not met post count today is @NikR_PE.


----------



## JayKay PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> @vhab49_PE and @JayKay PE what did I miss about turnips yesterday. I feel like I'm missing a reference?


Turnips are now currency.

And since no one is voting, I'm going with my gut and the previously blocked trippppple posts from their spamming (and the fact that kitten pics were used as a smoke screen):

@ChebyshevII PE, I vote for @vhab49_PE

Because they are mafia and killed my bestie @Audi driver, P.E.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Current vote:

1x @vhab49_PE (JayKay)


----------



## DLD PE

@SaltySteve do rabbits eat garlic?


----------



## DLD PE

@ChebyshevII PE I vote for @JayKay PE


----------



## RBHeadge PE

JayKay PE said:


> Based on Audi not being a special character, I'm thinking this means there are still 3 mafia, 2 JoAT, and 9 townies.
> 
> I am def a townie, so that means I'm supish of approx...too many of you.
> 
> (4/5)








JayKay PE said:


> JayKay PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> I’m like 90% sure @vhab49_PE is mafia.
> 
> 
> They've blocked my triple post too many times today. *squints*
> 
> 
> 
> I STAND BY THIS.
> 
> (1/5)
Click to expand...





DuranDuran said:


> JayKay PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Also @SaltySteve and @NikR_PE didn't post last night.  if they were mafia they totes would have, to avoid suspicion and to provide their kill, so I'm thinking they a prob mafia.
> 
> Maybe...
> 
> (5/5)
> 
> 
> 
> So you're saying if they were mafia they would have voted to avoid suspicion.  But since they didn't vote you're saying they're probably mafia?
> 
> It sounds contradictory, like you're saying they're probably mafia either way.  Trying to understand your logic here.
Click to expand...





DuranDuran said:


> I'm not a special character.  If I were, I'd look at the player(s) who are pointing fingers right away and proposing conflicting theories.






JayKay PE said:


> Turnips are now currency.
> 
> And since no one is voting, I'm going with my gut and the previously blocked trippppple posts from their spamming (and the fact that kitten pics were used as a smoke screen):
> 
> @ChebyshevII PE, I vote for @vhab49_PE
> 
> Because they are mafia and killed my bestie @Audi driver, P.E.






DuranDuran said:


> @ChebyshevII PE I vote for @JayKay PE


----------



## User1

RBHeadge PE said:


> @vhab49_PE and @JayKay PE what did I miss about turnips yesterday. I feel like I'm missing a reference?


turnips are from animal crossing (nintendo switch game)



JayKay PE said:


> Turnips are now currency.


....kind of. they're like, stock. bells are the currency.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> why did you stop claiming to be mafia?


Thanks for the nudge @RBHeadge PE.

I'm totally maf. Vote for me, don't vote for me. I really don't care.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Also, not maf.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Kamikaze maf!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Ok, really I'm not maf.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

MadamPirate PE said:


> @squaretaper LIT AF PE are you maf?


Yes MP, I R maf.


----------



## DLD PE

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> Yes MP, I R maf.


The Sicilian defense, perhaps.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Fine, @ChebyshevII PE I vote for @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Fine, @ChebyshevII PE, I vote for @MadamPirate PE. Scandinavian defense, yo.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

I still dont understand theJoaT role. And it was hard not to type JOT


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

So I'm always torn on day 1 votes.


I want my vote to be random because I really have no idea who to vote for.

Because I have no idea who to vote for I prefer to vote for someone who has zero votes, so I'm less likely to actually get them killed.

This will prompt them to vote for me in retaliation. I don't want anyone to vote for me.

This kinda makes me want to vote for someone who has already voted for someone else and who has already been voted for because they are least likely to make a retaliation vote against me.

This makes it look like I'm piling onto someone and that I"m in cahoots with whoever else voted for them and raises suspicion.

I'm too tired to make these decisions.

@ChebyshevII PE I vote for @SaltySteve. Sorry if you're a townie Salty.

(5/5)


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Also for the record. I'm a townie.
(5+)


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> I still dont understand theJoaT role. And it was hard not to type JOT


Jack of all Trade is a person with multiple abilities. In our game there are 3 different abilities and you have to use them all before reusing any.


Doctor ability is our traditional doctor ability to save someone.

Tracker ability - you pick somone and "track" them at night, so you find out if they did something at night. So if you track a person and they are mafia and kills someone, or they are the other JoaT use their ability on someone, you get intel that they did something at night.

Motion detector ability - is similar to the Tracker, but instead of tracking a person who takes an action. You monitor a person to see if they have an action done to them. So if you monitor the person who gets killed or the person who gets protected or tracked by the other JoaT, you get the intel that someone acted upon them.

I was very interested to find out exactly how you receive the intel. Do you find out what ability was used, etc? But yall killed me before I could use any of my abilities last round.

@JayKay PE and @ChebyshevII PE please correct anything I said wrong. It might be good to share how tracker and motion detector results come back with the whole thread. Maybe between rounds.

(5+)


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

double post


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Vote Update:

1x @SaltySteve (jean)

1x @JayKay PE (duran)

1x @squaretaper LIT AF PE (mp)

1x @vhab49_PE (jaykay)

1x @MadamPirate PE (square)

Still waiting for full post count from: @NikR_PE


----------



## RBHeadge PE

When is final vote? 9 PM eastern?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

RBHeadge PE said:


> When is final vote? 9 PM eastern?


Correct. approx. 2.5 hours from now.


----------



## txjennah PE

@ChebyshevII PE I vote for @SaltySteve


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

DuranDuran said:


> The Sicilian defense, perhaps.


And you know what they say...

”Never go up against a Sicilian when death is on the line.”

Classic blunder.


----------



## Roarbark

My posts from yesterday carried over right? Was that a thing?


----------



## NikR_PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> No votes yet.
> 
> And the only one who has not met post count today is @NikR_PE.


oh no 4/5


----------



## NikR_PE

@ChebyshevII PE I vote for @Roarbark 

5/5


----------



## Roarbark

Can i also stock up for tomorrow's post count?

Imho txj and jaykay have been the only mildly interesting actions today. Not counting @squaretaper LIT AF PE's indecision of whether he's mafia or not.
 

@NikR_PE aw


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Roarbark said:


> My posts from yesterday carried over right? Was that a thing?


Yep, you good bruh


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Roarbark said:


> Can i also stock up for tomorrow's post count?


Naw


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Twipow


----------



## Roarbark

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Naw


@ChebyshevII PE aw


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Moo is cone &amp; staple free!

Idk who to vote for


----------



## JayKay PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> Moo is cone &amp; staple free!
> 
> Idk who to vote for


Vote for @vhab49_PE  they’re trying to take moos place as most photographed pet. Trust me.


----------



## NikR_PE

JayKay PE said:


> Vote for @vhab49_PE  they’re trying to take moos place as most photographed pet. Trust me.


I didn't know @vhab49_PE was a pet.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

JayKay PE said:


> Vote for @vhab49_PE  they’re trying to take moos place as most photographed pet. Trust me.


Hey now.  What did I do to you today!?


----------



## DLD PE

vhab49_PE said:


> Hey now.  What did I do to you today!?


You denied her triple post.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> I'm sure it's no surprise to you that @Audi driver, P.E. was killed during the night.
> 
> Remaining players:
> 
> @jean15paul_PE
> 
> @RBHeadge PE
> 
> @DuranDuran
> 
> @tj_PE
> 
> @SaltySteve
> 
> @MadamPirate PE
> 
> @NikR_PE
> 
> @JayKay PE
> 
> @txjennah PE
> 
> @LyceeFruit PE
> 
> @vhab49_PE
> 
> @chart94
> 
> @Roarbark
> 
> @squaretaper LIT AF PE


Moving list to the end so I can peruse it.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

DuranDuran said:


> You denied her triple post.


Not intensionally


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Hey @Roarbark


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

I hate first day voting. I don't want to vote out a townie. 

@ChebyshevII PE imma vote for @SaltySteve to save myself I guess.  Which will prolly just start a shitstorm.


----------



## User1

@ChebyshevII PE what's the vote count please?


----------



## JayKay PE

DuranDuran said:


> You denied her triple post.


What he said. 
 

but you’re also mafia, which is a pretty good reason to vote.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

tj_PE said:


> @ChebyshevII PE what's the vote count please?


I have:

3x @SaltySteve (jean, txj, vhab)

1x @JayKay PE (duran)

1x @squaretaper LIT AF PE (mp)

1x @Roarbark (nik)

1x @vhab49_PE (jaykay)

1x @MadamPirate PE (square)


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

t-20 minutes. In case I am busy at 6pm pacific, please note that any votes cast after that time will be counted for tomorrow instead.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

triple


----------



## chart94 PE

I’m gonna vote for @MadamPirate PE for picking on @squaretaper LIT AF PE so soon. @ChebyshevII PE


----------



## RBHeadge PE

@ChebyshevII PE I'm going to vote for @Roarbark because...


----------



## RBHeadge PE

@Roarbark why did you announce your townieness on the first day? IIRC you've never done that before.


----------



## User1

hm, chart's vote doesn't change anything unless there's other last minute changes coming, in which case I suspect them

@ChebyshevII PE I vote for @squaretaper LIT AF PE in the event someone else wants to make a tie vote bc if chart changes in retaliation for them and i suspect chart then i also suspect square.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Time. I will reveal results after I take a nice long walk (to burn off all the calories from my b-day dinner).


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Happy Birthday!


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Well shit missed the vote by 1min. -__________-


----------



## User1

LyceeFruit PE said:


> Well shit missed the vote by 1min. -__________-


TYPICAL


----------



## JayKay PE

You guys killed an innocent townie.


----------



## User1

it's hard when you cant talk outside of game so you just kinda have to put it all out there. lol


----------



## User1

JayKay PE said:


> You guys killed an innocent townie.


how do you know? are you maf?? or joat?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

JayKay PE said:


> You guys killed an innocent townie.


how do you know?


----------



## chart94 PE

Yeah jaykay how you know?!


----------



## txjennah PE

JayKay PE said:


> You guys killed an innocent townie.


::squinty eyes::


----------



## User1

JayKay PE said:


> You guys killed an innocent townie.


also if you knew this why didn't you jump in to save them??


----------



## NikR_PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Time. I will reveal results after I take a nice long walk (to burn off all the calories from my b-day dinner).


Happy Birthday.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

The town killed off @SaltySteve.



Spoiler



He was a regular townie.


The final vote was:

3x @SaltySteve (jean, txj, vhab)

2x @Roarbark (rb, nik)

2x @squaretaper LIT AF PE (tj, mp)

2x @MadamPirate PE (chart, square)

1x @JayKay PE (duran)

1x @vhab49_PE (jaykay)


----------



## JayKay PE

*sigh*


----------



## User1

JayKay PE said:


> *sigh*


i tried to save him, you didn't! but i will take into consideration your vote.


----------



## JayKay PE

tj_PE said:


> i tried to save him, you didn't! but i will take into consideration your vote.


Uh. I voted for mafia. I don’t vote for townies, because I am one.


----------



## User1

JayKay PE said:


> Uh. I voted for mafia. I don’t vote for townies, because I am one.


that's why i said i'd take into consideration your vote!


----------



## Roarbark

RBHeadge PE said:


> @Roarbark why did you announce your townieness on the first day? IIRC you've never done that before.


No real reason, and pretty sure I've done it at least one other past round... Maybe I'm still detoxing from trying hard last game? 
Idk.
You have made me feel all guilty, for no reason.


----------



## RBHeadge PE




----------



## RBHeadge PE

You played quite well last game.


----------



## Roarbark

RBHeadge PE said:


> You played quite well last game.


So did you,  and you weren't even playing. (Based on your post-game observations... Although you were omnipotent, and that could let you see things others don't),

Couldn't find any good thank you/you're too kind gifs, so: Thanks!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Roarbark said:


> Couldn't find any good thank you/you're too kind gifs, so: Thanks!


----------



## Roarbark

ChebyshevII PE said:


> View attachment 17645


Nice, but not sincere enough   (? or something). Didn't quite fit the emotional spectrum of my reaction.


----------



## JayKay PE

Wait. Who got killed by mafia?

(1/5)


----------



## JayKay PE

RBHeadge PE said:


>


----------



## JayKay PE

TRRRRRIPLE POST 

(3/5)


----------



## SaltySteve PE




----------



## SaltySteve PE

DuranDuran said:


> @SaltySteve do rabbits eat garlic?


I haven't tried yet but my money is on yes.

Maybe if you feed them garlic every day then when you go to cook them you don't need to season with garlic.


----------



## SaltySteve PE

Triple!

Thanks for killing my off first day!!! I'm #Salty about the whole situation.


----------



## SaltySteve PE

@jean15paul_PE I forgive you. I helped kill you off last round when you were JOAT.

@txjennah PE and @vhab49_PE I'm not upset, I'm just disappointed. I really expected more out of you two specifically....


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

JayKay PE said:


> Wait. Who got killed by mafia?
> 
> (1/5)


No one yet?

 @ChebyshevII PE is probs still asleep

1/5


----------



## DLD PE

(1/5)

I'm creating/updating the spreadsheet for this round.  Got some good sleep and woke up late so...

I'm currently on page 623 so bear with me.  

I just typed @Audi driver, P.E.'s name in the spreadsheet 3 times.  Does that mean he comes back as a freelance bio-exorcist?


----------



## JayKay PE

SaltySteve said:


> Triple!
> 
> Thanks for killing my off first day!!! I'm #Salty about the whole situation.


FYI, I didn't vote for you and I always believe in Salty as a friend.

(4/5)


----------



## JayKay PE

SaltySteve said:


> @jean15paul_PE I forgive you. I helped kill you off last round when you were JOAT.
> 
> @txjennah PE and @vhab49_PE I'm not upset, I'm just disappointed. I really expected more out of you two specifically....


I mean...vhab is mafia, so it makes sense they voted for you.  A known townie 

(5/5)


----------



## JayKay PE

TRRRRRRRRIPLE POST


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

i'm getting sushi for lunch since I have to go into town for a doc appt. And to pick up stuff at my office

2/5


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

The email address from one of our vendors got hacked earlier this month so my company blocked her as phishing.

Just learned this this morning when the client asked for us to approve something from them but I can't since I never got the email since it was during the time her email was jacked up.

So now I have to call her to get her to resend the email since we don't have it.

3/5


----------



## DLD PE

(2/5) - in the future if we keep the 5 post minimum vote, I vote we make it 5 posts of relevant mafia game talk, to be judged by the mod.

Definitely the most interesting Day 2 we've had in a while.  I made notes along the way, but not sure which ones I want to share at the moment.  I had to go back and re-check.  The most interesting is Salty not voting to possibly create a tie and defend himself, but maybe other things got in the way and he couldn't vote.  

I will update again once we learn the nightkill.


----------



## JayKay PE

*squints at @jean15paul_PE *


----------



## JayKay PE

DuranDuran said:


> in the future if we keep the 5 post minimum vote, I vote we make it 5 posts of relevant mafia game talk, to be judged by the mod.


Hmmm, I don't think that would be a great thing.  What is considered 'relevant' is wildly different for some people, and some people do legit have work during the day/stuff after work and can only come in and spam quickly.


----------



## JayKay PE

TRRRRRRRRIPLE POSTS ARE RELEVANT


----------



## DLD PE

JayKay PE said:


> TRRRRRRRRIPLE POSTS ARE RELEVANT


(3/5)

So is your first.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

JayKay PE said:


> I mean...vhab is mafia, so it makes sense they voted for you.  A known townie
> 
> (5/5)


You seem really sure of who's who this round.

3/5


----------



## NikR_PE

was the night kill announced? 

1/5


----------



## DLD PE

4/5

No not yet.


----------



## JayKay PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> You seem really sure of who's who this round.
> 
> 3/5


Anyone who posts pet pics during mafia rounds is hiding something.

SMOKESCREEN TO HIDE THEIR EVIL.


----------



## txjennah PE

SaltySteve said:


> @jean15paul_PE I forgive you. I helped kill you off last round when you were JOAT.
> 
> @txjennah PE and @vhab49_PE I'm not upset, I'm just disappointed. I really expected more out of you two specifically....


I'm really sorry @SaltySteve.  I'm probably not even going to play next round.  Work has gotten really busy again, I just haven't been engaged and I am basically just voting based on whoever else is getting votes.


----------



## SaltySteve PE

txjennah PE said:


> I'm really sorry @SaltySteve.  I'm probably not even going to play next round.  Work has gotten really busy again, I just haven't been engaged and I am basically just voting based on whoever else is getting votes.


 It's all good. I'm really not that upset I'm out early. As indicated by me missing the start of the game and the first nights vote, I have other priorities that are pulling me from playing.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

JayKay PE said:


> Anyone who posts pet pics during mafia rounds is hiding something.
> 
> SMOKESCREEN TO HIDE THEIR EVIL.


But Moo is so photogenic. It's really hard *not* to post pics of her.

4/5


----------



## User1

we still dont know who got night killed right?


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

I think @ChebyshevII PE was smothered in their sleep by 103 cheblings wishing them a happy birthday 

5/5


----------



## JayKay PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> I think @ChebyshevII PE was smothered in their sleep by 103 cheblings wishing them a happy birthday
> 
> 5/5


I mean downward force of 103 children, approx 30-lbs...

Chebs is def a goner.

I can't mod if I'm playing, right?  Is that illegal?


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> The town killed off @SaltySteve.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> He was a regular townie.
> 
> 
> The final vote was:
> 
> 3x @SaltySteve (jean, txj, vhab)
> 
> 2x @Roarbark (rb, nik)
> 
> 2x @squaretaper LIT AF PE (tj, mp)
> 
> 2x @MadamPirate PE (chart, square)
> 
> 1x @JayKay PE (duran)
> 
> 1x @vhab49_PE (jaykay)






SaltySteve said:


> @jean15paul_PE I forgive you. I helped kill you off last round when you were JOAT.
> 
> @txjennah PE and @vhab49_PE I'm not upset, I'm just disappointed. I really expected more out of you two specifically....


Sorry.  I was voting to save myself, and didn't realize someone else had also voted for you, or I would have picked someone else with one vote to make it go to a roll off, instead of straight up lynch.    I figured declining to vote would put a target on me also.  There is no winning the logic of round 1.


----------



## DLD PE

vhab49_PE said:


> Sorry.  I was voting to save myself, and didn't realize someone else had also voted for you, or I would have picked someone else with one vote to make it go to a roll off, instead of straight up lynch.    I figured declining to vote would put a target on me also.  There is no winning the logic of round 1.


True, there is no winning logic of Round 1, but there is a lot of questionable logic, like claiming to know a bunch of info without explaining why.

But maybe there is a good reason not to explain why.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

DuranDuran said:


> True, there is no winning logic of Round 1, but there is a lot of questionable logic, like claiming to know a bunch of info without explaining why.
> 
> But maybe there is a good reason not to explain why.


True.  Maybe JayKay is one of our JOAT.

2/5


----------



## RBHeadge PE

vhab49_PE said:


> True.  Maybe JayKay is one of our JOAT.
> 
> 2/5


or mafia, or is just extra confident in her gaming abilities this round. 

There are lots of people playing different this round...


----------



## txjennah PE

There's an HEB in Austin opening with a drive thru BBQ

DRIVE THRU BBQ

I MISS TEXAS

2/5


----------



## txjennah PE

I'm working on a proposal so time for me to get back to it

3/5


----------



## txjennah PE

I have one more thing to say and that is 

4/5


----------



## txjennah PE

BYEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE

5/5


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Sorry I’m late.

@Roarbark was killed by the mafia last night.

Will produce a remaining player list soon.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Sorry I’m late.
> 
> @Roarbark was killed by the mafia last night.
> 
> Will produce a remaining player list soon.


Nooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!

(1/5)


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Still don't know what's going on.

1/5


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

I'm a leaf on the wind.

2/5


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

But if anyone really wants to know..

3/5


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

*shifty eyes*

4/5


----------



## MadamPirate PE

@JayKay PE are you maf?

(2/5)


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

I'm maf.

5/5


----------



## MadamPirate PE

@txjennah PE are youuuuu maf? 

(3/5)


----------



## JayKay PE

MadamPirate PE said:


> @JayKay PE are you maf?
> 
> (2/5)


As stated previously.  I am a townie who only votes for townies.

@MadamPirate PE, are you mafia?


----------



## JayKay PE

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> I'm maf.
> 
> 5/5


This seems suspect.


----------



## JayKay PE

TRIIIPLE POST


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

JayKay PE said:


> This seems suspect.


Does it though?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

I mean, just look at my interests.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Triple?


----------



## MadamPirate PE

JayKay PE said:


> As stated previously.  I am a townie who only votes for townies.
> 
> @MadamPirate PE, are you mafia?


Definitely not maf this round. Townie through and through. 

(4/5)


----------



## JayKay PE

DuranDuran said:


> True, there is no winning logic of Round 1, but there is a lot of questionable logic, like claiming to know a bunch of info without explaining why.
> 
> But maybe there is a good reason not to explain why.


Uh.  I explained numerous times.  vhab is mafia because of the kitten pictures.


----------



## DLD PE

4/5


----------



## DLD PE

JayKay PE said:


> Uh.  I explained numerous times.  vhab is mafia because of the kitten pictures.


I can definitely not read you this round.  I'll give you that lol.


----------



## JayKay PE

DuranDuran said:


> I can definitely not read you this round.  I'll give you that lol.


I think it's because it's the first round I'm not a mod and/or special character.

I forgot how freeing it is to just...be a normal townie and not care.


----------



## DLD PE

JayKay PE said:


> I think it's because it's the first round I'm not a mod and/or special character.
> 
> I forgot how freeing it is to just...be a normal townie and not care.


If this is true, how did you know Salty was a townie before his status was announced (after his lynching)?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

JayKay PE said:


> be a normal townie and not care


@ChebyshevII PE I vote for @JayKay PE.


----------



## JayKay PE

DuranDuran said:


> If this is true, how did you know Salty was a townie before his status was announced (after his lynching)?


Probability.

I mean, there were 9 townies, 3 mafia, and 2 JoATs.    6 voting patterns came out from 11 voters.  Then, randomly, three members almost in a row decided to vote for one player?  Only way that could be organized would be through them knowing they were 'in it to win it' via PM.  Salty was an innocent townie.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

DuranDuran said:


> If this is true, how did you know Salty was a townie before his status was announced (after his lynching)?


Yeah... how DID you know this?


----------



## JayKay PE

@ChebyshevII PE, I want to vote for square in retaliation, but I stand by my first day vote: I vote for @vhab49_PE


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

JayKay PE said:


> Probability.
> 
> I mean, there were 9 townies, 3 mafia, and 2 JoATs.    6 voting patterns came out from 11 voters.  Then, randomly, three members almost in a row decided to vote for one player?  Only way that could be organized would be through them knowing they were 'in it to win it' via PM.  Salty was an innocent townie.


The dog pile on Salty, at least on my part, was to try to save myself. I must have missed the remaining people voting for him.  My goal was to force a roll off.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

JayKay PE said:


> As stated previously.  I am a townie who only votes for townies.


Is this what you meant to write? Wouldn't you want to vote for mafia?


----------



## JayKay PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> JayKay PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> As stated previously.  I am a townie who only votes for townies.
> 
> 
> 
> Is this what you meant to write? Wouldn't you want to vote for mafia?
Click to expand...

I'm voting in a way to support the townies.  I'm not going to vote against a townie.  Especially known ones.

I only vote for townies to win.


----------



## JayKay PE

Which I now realize is ultra convoluted and I sound like an idiot.

*sigh*


----------



## JayKay PE

TRRRRRRRRRRIPLE POST


----------



## DLD PE

JayKay PE said:


> Probability.
> 
> I mean, there were 9 townies, 3 mafia, and 2 JoATs.    6 voting patterns came out from 11 voters.  *Then, randomly, three members almost in a row decided to vote for one player?*  Only way that could be organized would be through them knowing they were 'in it to win it' via PM.  Salty was an innocent townie.


I appreciate your analytics.  I'm not disagreeing with you on any counts, but (see bold) that would unlikely for the mafia to vote that way, since it would bring too much risk/exposure.  I can see TxJennah doing that right now, since she's too busy with work to think it through first.  Vhab's vote is most curious.  If she's mafia, why would she vote that way, since Salty already had the majority vote?  I'm not disagreeing with you, just thinking out loud here.


----------



## DLD PE

vhab49_PE said:


> The dog pile on Salty, at least on my part, was to try to save myself. I must have missed the remaining people voting for him.  My goal was to force a roll off.


This makes more sense than if you were a townie.


----------



## JayKay PE

DuranDuran said:


> I appreciate your analytics.  I'm not disagreeing with you on any counts, but (see bold) that would unlikely for the mafia to vote that way, since it would bring too much risk/exposure.  I can see TxJennah doing that right now, since she's too busy with work to think it through first.  Vhab's vote is most curious.  If she's mafia, why would she vote that way, since Salty already had the majority vote?  I'm not disagreeing with you, just thinking out loud here.


Voting later in the day and then saying 'I didn't read the posts'?  Classic mafia move.  Especially since they were posting normally close to time-call.

I'm squinting in @jean15paul_PE's direction at well.  @txjennah PE is legit busy/has been for a while, and probably just voted for salty because JP did and it was on the same forum page.


----------



## DLD PE

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> @ChebyshevII PE I vote for @JayKay PE.


Based on?


----------



## JayKay PE

DuranDuran said:


> squaretaper LIT AF PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> @ChebyshevII PE I vote for @JayKay PE.
> 
> 
> 
> Based on?
Click to expand...

Didn't you read?  They're mafia (they're not).


----------



## RBHeadge PE

So if I'm following this correctly, JK is saying that the mafia is made up of vhab, duran, and (maybe) square?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

6/5


----------



## DLD PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> So if I'm following this correctly, JK is saying that the mafia is made up of vhab, duran, and (maybe) square?


Yes, that is what I'm getting out of her posts.


----------



## JayKay PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> So if I'm following this correctly, JK is saying that the mafia is made up of vhab, duran, and (maybe) square?


I don't think duran is mafia/never implied they were.

Vhab is def mafia.  Noticeably silent now that I've called them out twice in a row.

Square says they're mafia, but most likely not.  Still not sure if they're kidding or not.

...This is exhausting being a townie.


----------



## DLD PE

JayKay PE said:


> I don't think duran is mafia/never implied they were.
> 
> Vhab is def mafia.  Noticeably silent now that I've called them out twice in a row.
> 
> Square says they're mafia, but most likely not.  Still not sure if they're kidding or not.
> 
> ...This is exhausting being a townie.


I think @RBHeadge PE was referring to this:


----------



## DLD PE

JayKay PE said:


> ...This is exhausting being a townie.


Which is why you're usually not this engaging when you're a regular townie.  You're usually most engaging when you're mod or mafia or special role.


----------



## JayKay PE

DuranDuran said:


> I think @RBHeadge PE was referring to this:
> 
> View attachment 17676


That was 16 hours ago.  Before Roar got killed.


----------



## JayKay PE

DuranDuran said:


> Which is why you're usually not this engaging when you're a regular townie.  You're usually most engaging when you're mod or mafia or special role.


Actually, I usually am.  Earlier rounds/last year I would always try to go ALL IN FOR THE TOWNIES.

But then I kept getting killed in the first round...

As for being most engaging when I'm a mod...isn't that part of the job?  I usually try to mod when I'm not buried under work/I have more time getting on the site.


----------



## JayKay PE

TRRRRRRRIPLE POST


----------



## DLD PE

JayKay PE said:


> Actually, I usually am.  Earlier rounds/last year I would always try to go ALL IN FOR THE TOWNIES.
> 
> But then I kept getting killed in the first round...
> 
> As for being most engaging when I'm a mod...isn't that part of the job?  I usually try to mod when I'm not buried under work/I have more time getting on the site.


Yes all true.  I'm just making observations, mainly to encourage whoever has special abilities to get more info.


----------



## JayKay PE

Okay.  Assuming both JoATs are still alive (technically, either @Audi driver, P.E. or @Roarbark could have been a JoAT), we've had two nights.

First night they could have used motion detector or tracker.  I'm assuming Chebs told them not to use doctor, since we all knew the audi was dying first.

If they used motion detector *OR* tracker on the first night and had a positive response (i.e., someone had motion or the tracker player used a night action), the person who was tracked or motion detector would pretty much be a confirmed mafia (since nobody else would be moving or need to be tacked, simple townies safe in their homes).  This is a big plus for the townies in Tournament play.

The second night gets interesting since it means the doctor role could have been put into play since you need to use the three skills before you can re-use.  So if someone used a doctor role it is possible that they could have been checked by the other JoAT and shown as using a night action/tracked and being mistake for a mafia.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

DuranDuran said:


> Based on?


Miss Cleo told me, I paid top dollar.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

I really miss PMs.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Sorry for the delay. Remaining players:

@jean15paul_PE

@RBHeadge PE

@DuranDuran

@tj_PE

@MadamPirate PE

@NikR_PE

@JayKay PE

@txjennah PE

@LyceeFruit PE

@vhab49_PE

@chart94

@squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Current Vote:

1x @vhab49_PE (jaykay)

1x @JayKay PE (square)


----------



## DLD PE

JayKay PE said:


> Okay.  Assuming both JoATs are still alive (technically, either @Audi driver, P.E. or @Roarbark could have been a JoAT), we've had two nights.
> 
> First night they could have used motion detector or tracker.  I'm assuming Chebs told them not to use doctor, since we all knew the audi was dying first.
> 
> If they used motion detector *OR* tracker on the first night and had a positive response (i.e., someone had motion or the tracker player used a night action), the person who was tracked or motion detector would pretty much be a confirmed mafia (since nobody else would be moving or need to be tacked, simple townies safe in their homes).  This is a big plus for the townies in Tournament play.
> 
> The second night gets interesting since it means the doctor role could have been put into play since you need to use the three skills before you can re-use.  So if someone used a doctor role it is possible that they could have been checked by the other JoAT and shown as using a night action/tracked and being mistake for a mafia.


Ok I have a problem with the first night.  By problem, I mean I'd like to have a clear understanding what went on.

@ChebyshevII PE, you said or implied the mafia got an automatic nightkill against Audi.  Fair enough, since he didn't ask to play, but you also implied "yes" when someone asked if he could be tracked that first night.  So I want to know:

1.  Was Audi a regular townie (so as to not affect the balance of the game)?

2.  Were special roles in play during Night 1?  If so, the JOATs could have put a track on Audi and find out who targeted him.  Am I correct in saying this?

3.  If #2 is true, that puts a serious disadvantage to the mafia.  

I figured the mod would have just instituted an automatic "nightkill" or "left town" on Audi to just get it out of the way without affecting the game.

Someone correct me if I'm wrong in any of the above.  Thanks!


----------



## JayKay PE

DuranDuran said:


> Ok I have a problem with the first night.  By problem, I mean I'd like to have a clear understanding what went on.
> 
> @ChebyshevII PE, you said or implied the mafia got an automatic nightkill against Audi.  Fair enough, since he didn't ask to play, but you also implied "yes" when someone asked if he could be tracked that first night.  So I want to know:
> 
> 1.  Was Audi a regular townie (so as to not affect the balance of the game)?
> 
> 2.  Were special roles in play during Night 1?  If so, the JOATs could have put a track on Audi and find out who targeted him.  Am I correct in saying this?
> 
> 3.  If #2 is true, that puts a serious disadvantage to the mafia.
> 
> I figured the mod would have just instituted an automatic "nightkill" or "left town" on Audi to just get it out of the way without affecting the game.
> 
> Someone correct me if I'm wrong in any of the above.  Thanks!


I can't answer 1 or 3, but for No.2 if the JoAT used either of the skills on Audi the reactions would have been as follows (assuming they're a normal Townie or a JoAT who didn't use a skill):

Motion Detector: "Motion detected" (because someone visited them); and

Tacker: "Tracked player did not use a night action" (because audi didn't use any skills or whatever, this would be the same response if the were a JoAT that didn't use a skill).


----------



## JayKay PE

So based on audi being a normal townie (which is probable since there are 10 townies vs. 5 special characters)...using a skill on them before they died wouldn't have had any effect (since the doctor role was frozen that night).


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

DuranDuran said:


> Ok I have a problem with the first night.  By problem, I mean I'd like to have a clear understanding what went on.
> 
> @ChebyshevII PE, you said or implied the mafia got an automatic nightkill against Audi.  Fair enough, since he didn't ask to play, but you also implied "yes" when someone asked if he could be tracked that first night.  So I want to know:
> 
> 1.  Was Audi a regular townie (so as to not affect the balance of the game)?
> 
> 2.  Were special roles in play during Night 1?  If so, the JOATs could have put a track on Audi and find out who targeted him.  Am I correct in saying this?
> 
> 3.  If #2 is true, that puts a serious disadvantage to the mafia.
> 
> I figured the mod would have just instituted an automatic "nightkill" or "left town" on Audi to just get it out of the way without affecting the game.
> 
> Someone correct me if I'm wrong in any of the above.  Thanks!


1. IDK

2. This question implies an assumption about the Tracker role. Bear in mind that the tracker only learns if the targeted player used a night action, and on which player, and NOT if a night action was performed on them. Motion detector, on the other hand, can get a "yes" if the targeted player was either performing a night action or the target of a night action, but this isn't quite as useful. Therefore, I saw no problem allowing JoATs to use their actions on night 1.

3. N/A


----------



## JayKay PE

Whereas if a mafia member was motion detected or tracked on the first night would have given the following answers:

Motion Detector: "Motion detected" (because they visited them); and

Tacker: "Tracked player did use a night action" (because they used a night skill)

Unfortunately, these would be the same responses for a JoAT that was using their skills...


----------



## RBHeadge PE

**Points below are made from a neutral game arbiter standpoint, and not as a player.**

re: point 2 and 3 If it were possible for the JOATs to do actions on night 1 (and I don't see anything in the thread rules saying it can't happen), then I would hope that there would have been some restrictions on joat actions on audi. If there weren't restrictions, then I hope that the JOAT players would have recognized that performing actions on audi would have been akin to cheating and wouldn't have done so.

**speaking as a townie**

I sure hopes the JOATS tracked audi on night one. Let's start the lynching!

**speaking as a townie that is using this round to prepare for the tourney and personally likes the challenge of figuring things out**

see point above as a neutral game arbiter.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> 1. IDK
> 
> 2. This question implies an assumption about the Tracker role. Bear in mind that the tracker only learns if the targeted player used a night action, and on which player, and NOT if a night action was performed on them. Motion detector, on the other hand, can get a "yes" if the targeted player was either performing a night action or the target of a night action, but this isn't quite as useful. Therefore, I saw no problem allowing JoATs to use their actions on night 1.
> 
> 3. N/A


thank you for clarifying the rules. My previous post was built on a different interpretations of the JOAT actions. _I'm glad I'm learning this now on EB!_ So my post above are mostly moot points.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

ChebyshevII PE said:


> 1. IDK
> 
> 2. This question implies an assumption about the Tracker role. Bear in mind that the tracker only learns if the targeted player used a night action, and on which player, and NOT if a night action was performed on them. Motion detector, on the other hand, can get a "yes" if the targeted player was either performing a night action or the target of a night action, but this isn't quite as useful. Therefore, I saw no problem allowing JoATs to use their actions on night 1.
> 
> 3. N/A


At this point, I think it's only fair to acknowledge that there were, in fact, restrictions on the JoATs the first night. I told them specifically that audi would be immune to the doctor role, since this was a special case and it would have been an obvious mulligan for the town. Under normal gameplay, where there is no clue about whom would be killed first, the doctor would have been a longshot anyway.


----------



## JayKay PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> At this point, I think it's only fair to acknowledge that there were, in fact, restrictions on the JoATs the first night. I told them specifically that audi would be immune to the doctor role, since this was a special case and it would have been an obvious mulligan for the town. Under normal gameplay, where there is no clue about whom would be killed first, the doctor would have been a longshot anyway.


Awesome.  So that means I was right in assuming you told the JoATs not to use the doctor skill.

Meaning that if the JoATs used either skill and it was a mafia player, they would have known.  So that means they had almost a 1 in 4 chance of choosing a mafia member the first night (assuming audi wasn't a mafia or a JoAT when killed).


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

JayKay PE said:


> I don't think duran is mafia/never implied they were.
> 
> Vhab is def mafia.  Noticeably silent now that I've called them out twice in a row.
> 
> Square says they're mafia, but most likely not.  Still not sure if they're kidding or not.
> 
> ...This is exhausting being a townie.


I HAVE A JOB!  TRYING TO WRITE A OPINION OF PROBABLE CONSTRUCTION COST FOR AN RFP.  Meaning I have to tell them how much I think it is going to cost to build a thing I have not designed or even looked at the loading for.

Sigh.

Stahp picking on me!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

vhab49_PE said:


> I HAVE A JOB!  TRYING TO WRITE A OPINION OF PROBABLE CONSTRUCTION COST FOR AN RFP.  Meaning I have to tell them how much I think it is going to cost to build a thing I have not designed or even looked at the loading for.


How difficult can it be? Just reply back 







/s


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> How difficult can it be? Just reply back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> /s


I would have, had I seen all the posts. Or, more specifically, seen them at separate times.  If I see them all at one time, I only respond to one, usually.

I will take one million dollars.


----------



## NikR_PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Sorry I’m late.
> 
> @Roarbark was killed by the mafia last night.
> 
> Will produce a remaining player list soon.


My apologies @Roarbark for voting for you.

2/5


----------



## NikR_PE

vhab49_PE said:


> The dog pile on Salty, at least on my part, was to try to save myself. I must have missed the remaining people voting for him.  My goal was to force a roll off.


Since I don't buy this, @ChebyshevII PE I vote for @vhab49_PE

3/5


----------



## chart94 PE

whale whale whale, this is messed up. 1/5


----------



## chart94 PE

i just had to read thru 4 pages of new posts just to get caught up. 2/5


----------



## MadamPirate PE

@LyceeFruit PE u maf?

(5/5)


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Not maf.

I think this is 5/5?


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Moo chewed the window frame...

this is def 5/5


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

SInce I went against my typical first round vote for @NikR yesterday... and they seem to be drinking the Kooladie with JayKay who for whatever reason is on my butt today, @ChebyshevII PE I would like to cast my vote today for @NikR_PE. I might change my mind.


----------



## DLD PE

vhab49_PE said:


> I would have, had I seen all the posts. Or, more specifically, seen them at separate times.  If I see them all at one time, I only respond to one, usually.
> 
> I will take one million dollars.


Just use:

For a warehouse, $10-12/sq. ft

For an office space:  $15-20/sq. ft

A complex renovation:  $25/sq. ft

Government project:  ONE MILLION DOLLARS


----------



## DLD PE

@ChebyshevII PE I vote for @vhab49_PE because I want to see if @JayKay PE is correct.

My vote stands until someone/more info changes my mind.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

DuranDuran said:


> Just use:
> 
> For a warehouse, $10-12/sq. ft
> 
> For an office space:  $15-20/sq. ft
> 
> A complex renovation:  $25/sq. ft
> 
> Government project:  ONE MILLION DOLLARS


I'm sure they will accept that.


----------



## DLD PE

(Post quota exceeded long ago)


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

JayKay PE said:


> Okay.  Assuming both JoATs are still alive (technically, either @Audi driver, P.E. or @Roarbark could have been a JoAT), we've had two nights.
> 
> First night they could have used motion detector or tracker.  I'm assuming Chebs told them not to use doctor, since we all knew the audi was dying first.
> 
> If they used motion detector *OR* tracker on the first night and had a positive response (i.e., someone had motion or the tracker player used a night action), the person who was tracked or motion detector would pretty much be a confirmed mafia (since nobody else would be moving or need to be tacked, simple townies safe in their homes).  This is a big plus for the townies in Tournament play.
> 
> The second night gets interesting since it means the doctor role could have been put into play since you need to use the three skills before you can re-use.  So if someone used a doctor role it is possible that they could have been checked by the other JoAT and shown as using a night action/tracked and being mistake for a mafia.


If someone includes me and makes me a special role, I will definitely be sure to tell everyone what it is.


----------



## JayKay PE

Audi driver said:


> If someone includes me and makes me a special role, I will definitely be sure to tell everyone what it is.


I'm doing this to avenge your murder, that we all knew was going to happen, but we were too busy watching a new Netflix series to stop.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

JayKay PE said:


> I'm doing this to avenge your murder, that we all knew was going to happen, but we were too busy watching a new Netflix series to stop.


_La Casa de Papel _is addicting!


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

JayKay PE said:


> I'm doing this to avenge your murder, that we all knew was going to happen, but we were too busy watching a new Netflix series to stop.


Let me know if anyone besides you decides to care. BTW, what is a joat??


----------



## JayKay PE

Audi driver said:


> Let me know if anyone besides you decides to care. BTW, what is a joat??


It's like a goat, but more Russian.


----------



## JayKay PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> _La Casa de Papel _is addicting!


I FINISHED THAT AND I AM SO HAPPY PEOPLE ARE GETTING INTO INTERNATIONAL SERIES.

If you're more into robots, check out 'Better Than Us'.  Russian robot series with a lot of cool stuff.


----------



## JayKay PE

TRRRRRRIPLE POST


----------



## txjennah PE

MadamPirate PE said:


> @txjennah PE are youuuuu maf?
> 
> (3/5)


No ma'am!


----------



## NikR_PE

Dont mind me. 

4/5


----------



## NikR_PE

Just meeting my quota.

5/5


----------



## JayKay PE

Nik is not mafia.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

you say that with such conviction


----------



## User1

DuranDuran said:


> (Post quota exceeded long ago)
> 
> View attachment 17678


u calling me out to vote with that highlighted cell there? LOL


----------



## Roarbark

RBHeadge PE said:


> You seem really sure of who's who this round.
> 
> 3/5


I would comment on this, but I am dead.
I Have No Mouth, and I Must . 



DuranDuran said:


> Ok I have a problem with the first night.  By problem, I mean I'd like to have a clear understanding what went on.
> 
> @ChebyshevII PE, you said or implied the mafia got an automatic nightkill against Audi.  Fair enough, since he didn't ask to play, but you also implied "yes" when someone asked if he could be tracked that first night.  So I want to know:
> 
> 1.  Was Audi a regular townie (so as to not affect the balance of the game)?
> 
> 2.  Were special roles in play during Night 1?  If so, the JOATs could have put a track on Audi and find out who targeted him.  Am I correct in saying this?
> 
> 3.  If #2 is true, that puts a serious disadvantage to the mafia.
> 
> I figured the mod would have just instituted an automatic "nightkill" or "left town" on Audi to just get it out of the way without affecting the game.
> 
> Someone correct me if I'm wrong in any of the above.  Thanks!





ChebyshevII PE said:


> At this point, I think it's only fair to acknowledge that there were, in fact, restrictions on the JoATs the first night. I told them specifically that audi would be immune to the doctor role, since this was a special case and it would have been an obvious mulligan for the town. Under normal gameplay, where there is no clue about whom would be killed first, the doctor would have been a longshot anyway.


Good observation @DuranDuran. Doc saving Audi the first night would have had great comedy value, though. 



NikR_PE said:


> My apologies @Roarbark for voting for you.
> 
> 2/5


No worries. Day 1, and all that. Don't let it happen again.

Seems like a fun round actually, sad I'm dead. Maybe I'll get some work done this week after all


----------



## Roarbark

Also obligatory lone


----------



## DLD PE

tj_PE said:


> u calling me out to vote with that highlighted cell there? LOL


LOL you know I love you TJ, but just to be clear, my own vote was the last cell I entered, which is where the cursor was left when I hit "printscreen".

But sure, come on out and vote.  ROCK THE VOTE!


----------



## DLD PE

Roarbark said:


> Also obligatory lone


I will say whichever team you were on lost a valuable player.


----------



## User1

i need a vote update por favor @ChebyshevII PE


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

I'm playing catchup. Been battling a migraine most of the day.

(1/5)


----------



## DLD PE

tj_PE said:


> i need a vote update por favor @ChebyshevII PE


TJ, pretty sure Vhab has 3 votes against her and I was the last to vote.  5 people have cast votes today.  JayKay and NikR received the other 2 votes.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Obersvations. @JayKay PE keeps saying weird stuff. Making definitive statements about who is and who isn't mafia. Saying she votes for townies. Something about JayKay seem out of character this round.

(2/5)


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

But I was the first to vote for @SaltySteve, and I need to make amends. Sorry Salty. I explained the randomness of my vote yesterday, but I still feel bad.

(3/5)


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

My current working theory is...

After I voted for @SaltySteve randomly. Then @txjennah PE took this as an opportunity to pile onto a townie because she's mafia. Then @vhab49_PE sealed the deal with a self pervation vote.

I feel like me voting for someone who also voted for Salty is the best I can do to make amends. And to demonstrate that I'm not allied with them.

(4/5)


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

But I also don't really want to vote with @JayKay PE because she's acting weird.

Based on that, and on my theory above...

@ChebyshevII PE, I vote for @txjennah PE

(5/5)


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Also @ChebyshevII PE can I get a vote update? 

(5+)


----------



## User1

jean15paul_PE said:


> Obersvations. @JayKay PE keeps saying weird stuff. Making definitive statements about who is and who isn't mafia. Saying she votes for townies. Something about JayKay seem out of character this round.
> 
> (2/5)


actually, imo she does this infrequently but sometimes, and it raises suspicion from me and then i kill a damn townie so idk what to think


----------



## DLD PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> Obersvations. @JayKay PE keeps saying weird stuff. Making definitive statements about who is and who isn't mafia. Saying she votes for townies. Something about JayKay seem out of character this round.
> 
> (2/5)


She does have rounds where she says weird stuff so I agree.  _That doesn't mean she's mafia though_.  Being out of character is more like her being in character.  She's said weird stuff like this before and ended up being a townie.

Jean, you are the opposite of JayKay.  You act the same no matter what role you're in.  

My strategy is to keep Vhab with the most votes.  If she's mafia then that vettes JayKay.  If Vhab is townie then all bets are off and we should lynch JayKay.  I'm saying this out in the open in case I get nightkilled.

Special role players should investigate two possible alliances (see my notes).  Could investigate JayKay, but might be a wasted investigation depending on the above outcome.  

I'm going to share my notes I wrote this morning.  Nothing has really changed IMO, except JayKay backed off her comments accusing me of mafia.

I won't have much time between now and end of voting time to check in/change my vote.  I will keep it unless something else turns up.  

The Doc should save JayKay if Vhab turns out to be mafia.  I'm a regular townie so I have nothing to share except my analysis/notes.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Quality analysis @MEtoEE
 

.

.

.

@DuranDuran


----------



## chart94 PE

I am becoming very suspicious this round. 3/5


----------



## chart94 PE

I agree i think we need to make tonight's lynching count, therefore i vote for  4/5    @vhab49_PE.  @ChebyshevII PE


----------



## chart94 PE

i hope this is the right move. if vhab turns out to be a townie, and salty was, thats gonna hurt the rest of us townies. 5/5


----------



## chart94 PE

edited to put in correct post count. 6/5


----------



## txjennah PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> But I also don't really want to vote with @JayKay PE because she's acting weird.
> 
> Based on that, and on my theory above...
> 
> @ChebyshevII PE, I vote for @txjennah PE
> 
> (5/5)


That's fair. I can see why that vote looks suspicious. I really didn't have much to to on and haven't been keeping up with it like I should.

I was initially suspicious of jaykay announcing that salty was a townie before the vote was clear, but I don't think she'd be that careless. And if she were mafia she could have easily thrown me under the bus rather defending me. I don't think jaykay is mafia.


----------



## txjennah PE

I'm gonna catch up on posts - @ChebyshevII PE do you have an update on the votes?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Sorry everybody. Wasn't feeling too hot and fell asleep again.

Current vote count:

4x @vhab49_PE (duran, nik, jk, chart)

1x @txjennah PE (jean)

1x @NikR_PE (vhab)

1x @JayKay PE (square)

Still needs to meet post count: @tj_PE


----------



## RBHeadge PE

paging @tj_PE


----------



## txjennah PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Sorry everybody. Wasn't feeling too hot and fell asleep again.
> 
> Current vote count:
> 
> 4x @vhab49_PE (duran, nik, jk, chart)
> 
> 1x @txjennah PE (jean)
> 
> 1x @NikR_PE (vhab)
> 
> 1x @JayKay PE (square)
> 
> Still needs to meet post count: @tj_PE


Thanks @ChebyshevII PE, hope you are feeling better!

@ChebyshevII PE i vote for @vhab49_PE.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Hi

Here, catching up so I dont miss the vote again 

@DuranDuran im active in the chat since there are notifications but I dont have a blinky light on my phone for EB

@ChebyshevII PE imma gonna for @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## User1

how do i still need to meet post count??? how many do i need???? i thought i'd been participating all day. lol


----------



## User1

i still feel suspicions similar to last night...


----------



## RBHeadge PE

tj_PE said:


> how do i still need to meet post count??? how many do i need???? i thought i'd been participating all day. lol


well post at least four more. We can't lose townies for stupid reasons


----------



## User1

another post for good measure


----------



## RBHeadge PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> well post at least four more. We can't lose townies for stupid reasons


I'm at least taking you at your word that you are a townie.

If you're maf, stop posting please


----------



## User1

someone is slamming heavy vehicle doors outside as it pours


----------



## User1

RBHeadge PE said:


> I'm at least taking you at your word that you are a townie.
> 
> If you're maf, stop posting please


i am townie! hear me lynch! but idk who. lol


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> @ChebyshevII PE imma gonna for @squaretaper LIT AF PE


Okie dokie!


----------



## User1

THAT's &gt;5 @ChebyshevII PE


----------



## User1

dont ded me 4 i am town


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Only joshing. I'm a regular-ass, basic, square, bland, vanilla townie.


----------



## User1

i have been back and forth with the city all damn day tryna get this permit approved


----------



## User1

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> Only joshing. I'm a regular-ass, basic, square, bland, vanilla townie.


pls dispel my suspicions from yesterday thx 

did i spell that right? lol


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

tj_PE said:


> pls dispel my suspicions from yesterday thx


Iono how? I'm just not maf. 100% honest.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

J'suis pas la mafia!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Le triple!


----------



## User1

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> J'suis pas la mafia!


iono franch except ballet terms


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

J'ai reussi!


----------



## User1

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> J'ai reussi!


i feel like this conversation has been had before in this forum a long time ago

suspish? or not suspish? 

i just know in france i had grilled tomato stuffed with GOAT CHEESE @Roarbark


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

J'sais pas, ça m'est égal.

Do whateva you want @tj_PE, jus' sayin' I'm reg townie.


----------



## User1

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> J'sais pas, ça m'est egal.
> 
> Do whateva you want @tj_PE, jus' sayin' I'm reg townie.


im just messin. i will believe you... for now!


----------



## User1

@RBHeadge PE do you think vhab?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

tj_PE said:


> im just messin. i will believe you... for now!


Psh, for that matter.

@tj_PE ARE YOU MAF?


----------



## User1

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> Psh, for that matter.
> 
> @tj_PE ARE YOU MAF?


i'm not maf i promise


----------



## LyceeFruit PE




----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

T-30 minutes.

5x @vhab49_PE (duran, nik, jk, txj, chart)

1x @txjennah PE (jean)

1x @squaretaper LIT AF PE (lycee)

1x @NikR_PE (vhab)

1x @JayKay PE (square)


----------



## RBHeadge PE

tj_PE said:


> @RBHeadge PE do you think vhab?


@JayKay PE has made her case. She seems to know things this round. This vote will prove the validity of her hunches.


----------



## DLD PE

Dang no one is claiming to be mafia.  They must all be dead.

Town wins!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

@ChebyshevII PE I vote for @vhab49_PE


----------



## RBHeadge PE

There are more than three people who did not claim any allegiance on day 1.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Time


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

The town killed off @vhab49_PE.



Spoiler



She was a member of the mafia.


Final vote count:

6x @vhab49_PE (duran, mp, nik, jk, txj, chart)

1x @txjennah PE PE (jean)

1x @squaretaper LIT AF PE (lycee)

1x @NikR_PE (vhab)

1x @JayKay PE (square)


----------



## User1

YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## JayKay PE

Lol. I’m dying tonight. 
 

Had fun. Thanks for all the fish. I enjoyed living past the first night and actually being able to play a little.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

SWEET. Now I can work and animal crossing.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

All night actions have been submitted, so I am putting the results out here now in order that I don't have to keep you all guessing in the morning, when I inevitably don't wake up at a decent hour.

No one was killed during the night.

Remaining players:

@jean15paul_PE

@RBHeadge PE

@DuranDuran

@tj_PE

@MadamPirate PE

@NikR_PE

@JayKay PE

@txjennah PE

@LyceeFruit PE

@chart94

@squaretaper LIT AF PE

Posts after this one will count toward minimum.


----------



## User1

YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## DLD PE

Great!


----------



## JayKay PE

I am so confused. Well, seems like the JoATs are doing their job and my animal photo hunch was correct!!!

1 mafia down, 2 to go!

(1/5)


----------



## JayKay PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> But I also don't really want to vote with @JayKay PE because she's acting weird.
> 
> Based on that, and on my theory above...
> 
> @ChebyshevII PE, I vote for @txjennah PE
> 
> (5/5)


Even though you think I’m acting weird, I’ll trust you. Because I know you’re a townie like me. 

(2/5)


----------



## User1

JayKay PE said:


> Even though you think I’m acting weird, I’ll trust you. Because I know you’re a townie like me.
> 
> (2/5)


who voting for next, wise one??? guide me! lol


----------



## JayKay PE

tj_PE said:


> who voting for next, wise one??? guide me! lol


I’m driving all day tomorrow to Pittsburg. So. Yeah. Voting will be interesting. 
 

(3/5)


----------



## Roarbark

JayKay PE said:


> I’m driving all day tomorrow to Pittsburg. So. Yeah. Voting will be interesting.
> 
> 
> (3/5)


don't text and drive!


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Woo. Got a mafia. Townies survived the night. 




(1/5)


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

And now @JayKay PE is leading in the trusted townie category!

(2/5)


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

I finally slept somewhat decently 

1/5


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

It’s 3:30am and I’m awake!

1/5


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Am I @ChebyshevII PE?

2/5


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Triple?

3/5


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM is meaningful content, right?

4/5


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

BYEEEEEEE

5/5


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

I won't share a pic to avoid being labeled maf. But I got Moo a life jacket and put it on her this morning. 

2/5


----------



## SaltySteve PE

JayKay PE said:


> I FINISHED THAT AND I AM SO HAPPY PEOPLE ARE GETTING INTO INTERNATIONAL SERIES.
> 
> If you're more into robots, check out 'Better Than Us'.  Russian robot series with a lot of cool stuff.






RBHeadge PE said:


> _La Casa de Papel _is addicting!


That's the actual name of Money Heist right? I'm watching it on Netflix now and I usually have subtitles on. They don't match the English dubs and it's throwing me. Still a great show though.



ChebyshevII PE said:


> All night actions have been submitted, so I am putting the results out here now in order that I don't have to keep you all guessing in the morning, when I inevitably don't wake up at a decent hour.
> 
> No one was killed during the night.
> 
> Remaining players:
> 
> @jean15paul_PE
> 
> @RBHeadge PE
> 
> @DuranDuran
> 
> @tj_PE
> 
> @MadamPirate PE
> 
> @NikR_PE
> 
> @JayKay PE
> 
> @txjennah PE
> 
> @LyceeFruit PE
> 
> @chart94
> 
> @squaretaper LIT AF PE
> 
> Posts after this one will count toward minimum.


Ghost question on Tournament rules: So would we know if a night kill occurred and was countered by the doctor or would it just show up as no night kill? 

For example, if Maf decided to kill JK and a JOAT used the doctor role to save her would it be recorded as "No night kill" or "attempted night kill on JK but thwarted by Doc"


----------



## RBHeadge PE

SaltySteve said:


> That's the actual name of Money Heist right? I'm watching it on Netflix now and I usually have subtitles on. They don't match the English dubs and it's throwing me. Still a great show though.


Yes, that's _Money Heist_. I'm not watching it with subtitles this go around.

I first watched a few episodes in October on a long bus ride in Peru. And by watching it, I mean it was on somoene else's laptop who I had a clear shot of. For whatever reason they had the subtitles on. I started watching it on my own with audio from the start about a month ago.



SaltySteve said:


> Ghost question on Tournament rules: So would we know if a night kill occurred and was countered by the doctor or would it just show up as no night kill?
> 
> For example, if Maf decided to kill JK and a JOAT used the doctor role to save her would it be recorded as "No night kill" or "attempted night kill on JK but thwarted by Doc"


Good question!


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Oh @DuranDuran your spreadsheet shows both the doc &amp; the JOAT but they're one in the same so you might wanna update that?

I noticed it yesterday but forgot to mention it,

3/5


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

I think its gonna be a very quiet day/weekend.

4/5


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Are we gonna pick back up on Tuesday? 

5/5


----------



## DLD PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> Oh @DuranDuran your spreadsheet shows both the doc &amp; the JOAT but they're one in the same so you might wanna update that?
> 
> I noticed it yesterday but forgot to mention it,
> 
> 3/5


Thanks!  Not sure when I'll get to the spreadsheet, if at all today with family coming in.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

My current thoughts based on available information.

*Very Likely Townie*

Jaykay (Carnac the Magnificent Award Winner for the round, called out vhab=maf early and often)

Duran (providing too much useful information to be mafia, first to vote for vhab yesterday)

TJ (claimed a ridiculous amount of times to be townie this round, she doesn't lie about that sort of thing)

RBHeadge (I've claimed townie multiple times this round. and like TJ above, I don't lie about that sort of thing)

*Probably Townie*

Jean (JK/Carnac seems to think that he is townie)

Lycee (Just a feeling on my part based on her prior behavior)

square (too suicidal to be mafia)

*Tilt Townie*

Nikr (voted for vhab when it was relevant yesterday, vhab voted for him)

*Remaining*

Chart

MP

TXJ

Other notes: On the first day the following remaining players did not claim any affiliation: Duran, NikR, JK, Lycee. MP claimed to be townie only after being prompted. The other remaining players volunteered townie on day 1. I doubt this information is useful for game play this round, but I am including it here for completeness. 

*Key Takeaway*

The town should focus it's energy on @chart94, @MadamPirate PE, and @txjennah PE. If the teiring above is correct, then we are nearing the end.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Also, my vote is to not play over the holiday weekend. We could vote tonight as normal, then resume normal gameplay Tuesday morning.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Also, my vote is to not play over the holiday weekend. We could vote tonight as normal, then resume normal gameplay Tuesday morning.


I agree


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> My current thoughts based on available information.
> 
> *Very Likely Townie*
> 
> Jaykay (Carnac the Magnificent Award Winner for the round, called out vhab=maf early and often)
> 
> Duran (providing too much useful information to be mafia, first to vote for vhab yesterday)
> 
> TJ (claimed a ridiculous amount of times to be townie this round, she doesn't lie about that sort of thing)
> 
> RBHeadge (I've claimed townie multiple times this round. and like TJ above, I don't lie about that sort of thing)
> 
> *Probably Townie*
> 
> Jean (JK/Carnac seems to think that he is townie)
> 
> Lycee (Just a feeling on my part based on her prior behavior)
> 
> square (too suicidal to be mafia)
> 
> *Tilt Townie*
> 
> Nikr (voted for vhab when it was relevant yesterday, vhab voted for him)
> 
> *Remaining*
> 
> Chart
> 
> MP
> 
> TXJ
> 
> Other notes: On the first day the following remaining players did not claim any affiliation: Duran, NikR, JK, Lycee. MP claimed to be townie only after being prompted. The other remaining players volunteered townie on day 1. I doubt this information is useful for game play this round, but I am including it here for completeness.
> 
> *Key Takeaway*
> 
> The town should focus it's energy on @chart94, @MadamPirate PE, and @txjennah PE. If the teiring above is correct, then we are nearing the end.


Nice analysis. I support this


----------



## txjennah PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> My current thoughts based on available information.
> 
> *Very Likely Townie*
> 
> Jaykay (Carnac the Magnificent Award Winner for the round, called out vhab=maf early and often)
> 
> Duran (providing too much useful information to be mafia, first to vote for vhab yesterday)
> 
> TJ (claimed a ridiculous amount of times to be townie this round, she doesn't lie about that sort of thing)
> 
> RBHeadge (I've claimed townie multiple times this round. and like TJ above, I don't lie about that sort of thing)
> 
> *Probably Townie*
> 
> Jean (JK/Carnac seems to think that he is townie)
> 
> Lycee (Just a feeling on my part based on her prior behavior)
> 
> square (too suicidal to be mafia)
> 
> *Tilt Townie*
> 
> Nikr (voted for vhab when it was relevant yesterday, vhab voted for him)
> 
> *Remaining*
> 
> Chart
> 
> MP
> 
> TXJ
> 
> Other notes: On the first day the following remaining players did not claim any affiliation: Duran, NikR, JK, Lycee. MP claimed to be townie only after being prompted. The other remaining players volunteered townie on day 1. I doubt this information is useful for game play this round, but I am including it here for completeness.
> 
> *Key Takeaway*
> 
> The town should focus it's energy on @chart94, @MadamPirate PE, and @txjennah PE. If the teiring above is correct, then we are nearing the end.


That's fair.   I really regret voting out voting out salty.  I did vote out vhab last night, but understand that the timing of my vote would appear questionable.  

1/5


----------



## txjennah PE

Just a townie girl, living in a townie woooooorld

2/5


----------



## txjennah PE

I don't wanna work, I just wanna play on my drums all dayyyyy

3/5


----------



## txjennah PE

We have a beautiful nest in our tree outside with the most exquisite robin's egg.  

4/5


----------



## txjennah PE

BYEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE

5/5


----------



## NikR_PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> TJ (claimed a ridiculous amount of times to be townie this round, she doesn't lie about that sort of thing)


Like @tj_PE would say, my heart wants this to be true. So I will assume that it is.

1/5


----------



## NikR_PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> RBHeadge (I've claimed townie multiple times this round. and like TJ above, I don't lie about that sort of thing)


This I don't. Plus you haven't been voting.

2/5


----------



## NikR_PE

@ChebyshevII PE I vote for @RBHeadge PE. May change if more info is available.

3/5


----------



## NikR_PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Also, my vote is to not play over the holiday weekend. We could vote tonight as normal, then resume normal gameplay Tuesday morning.


Agree 4/5


----------



## SaltySteve PE

txjennah PE said:


> That's fair.   I really regret voting out voting out salty.  I did vote out vhab last night, but understand that the timing of my vote would appear questionable.
> 
> 1/5


----------



## User1

agree with taking the weekend off please!


----------



## DLD PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> My current thoughts based on available information.
> 
> *Very Likely Townie*
> 
> Jaykay (Carnac the Magnificent Award Winner for the round, called out vhab=maf early and often)
> 
> Duran (providing too much useful information to be mafia, first to vote for vhab yesterday)
> 
> TJ (claimed a ridiculous amount of times to be townie this round, she doesn't lie about that sort of thing)
> 
> RBHeadge (I've claimed townie multiple times this round. and like TJ above, I don't lie about that sort of thing)
> 
> *Probably Townie*
> 
> Jean (JK/Carnac seems to think that he is townie)
> 
> Lycee (Just a feeling on my part based on her prior behavior)
> 
> square (too suicidal to be mafia)
> 
> *Tilt Townie*
> 
> Nikr (voted for vhab when it was relevant yesterday, vhab voted for him)
> 
> *Remaining*
> 
> Chart
> 
> MP
> 
> TXJ
> 
> Other notes: On the first day the following remaining players did not claim any affiliation: Duran, NikR, JK, Lycee. MP claimed to be townie only after being prompted. The other remaining players volunteered townie on day 1. I doubt this information is useful for game play this round, but I am including it here for completeness.
> 
> *Key Takeaway*
> 
> The town should focus it's energy on @chart94, @MadamPirate PE, and @txjennah PE. If the teiring above is correct, then we are nearing the end.


Nice analysis. Agree for the most part, except I wasn't the first to vote for Vhab yesterday.  I was the fifth to vote, and the 3rd to vote for Vhab, not that it really matters much.


----------



## SaltySteve PE




----------



## User1

SaltySteve said:


> View attachment 17696


someone's not salty at all


----------



## DLD PE

NikR_PE said:


> This I don't. Plus you haven't been voting.
> 
> 2/5


He voted for Roar on Day 2.


----------



## DLD PE

3/5

I vote we pause playing over the weekend.


----------



## DLD PE

I think that was 4/5 so now this is 5/5.


----------



## SaltySteve PE




----------



## DLD PE

Doesnt matter...triple post!


----------



## DLD PE

Dammit Salty! No more sympathy for you! Lol


----------



## SaltySteve PE

It's only 11 and I'm 100% checked out.

Can I take a half day and start drinking beers with my bunnies in the back yard?


----------



## User1

SaltySteve said:


> It's only 11 and I'm 100% checked out.
> 
> Can I take a half day and start drinking beers with my bunnies in the back yard?


yes.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

I'm about to put on headphones, listen to some musics, and get deep into some FEA modeling and analysis. I'll be back later.

(3 or 4 / 5)?


----------



## User1

is it weird if i wanna have sweet and sour chicken for breakfast?

5/5


----------



## NikR_PE

tj_PE said:


> is it weird if i wanna have sweet and sour chicken for breakfast?
> 
> 5/5


Damn it. Now I want it. 

All hope is not lost. Mrs. NikR has informed me that we are having teriyaki chicken for lunch.

5/5


----------



## RBHeadge PE

txjennah PE said:


> That's fair.   I really regret voting out voting out salty.  I did vote out vhab last night, but understand that the timing of my vote would appear questionable.


To be clear, my list above isn't indicative of anyone being mafia. As presented it's a only a spectrum of towniness. At the time of that posting there were no clean signals among the active players that anyone was mafia or was allied with a known mafia player.

I don't consider pile-on votes in my analyses. They are mostly irrelevant, and don't factor in on the town-mafia spectrum.

4/5


----------



## RBHeadge PE

DuranDuran said:


> Nice analysis. Agree for the most part, except I wasn't the first to vote for Vhab yesterday.  I was the fifth to vote, and the 3rd to vote for Vhab, not that it really matters much.


Did I get the order wrong? _looks at yesterday's spreadsheet. _Oops yeah. JK-&gt;nikr-&gt;duran

Either way, the third vote was still a critical vote last night. So my teiring of you doesn't change. However I should probably upgrade NikR to "probably townie".

Overall conclusions are unchanged.

5/5


----------



## RBHeadge PE

SaltySteve said:


> It's only 11 and I'm 100% checked out.


This is supposed to be day 1 of my four day weekend. I'd like to be checked out.  But I'm gotta do about 3 hours of work today.

6/5


----------



## RBHeadge PE

NikR_PE said:


> This I don't. Plus you haven't been voting.
> 
> 2/5


I voted on the first day, for roar, in a manner which didn't matter at the time. I was trying to peterb the system and generate discussions about the game. A tactic which I was transparent about in several posts earlier that day. First day votes are usually blind, and I'm reluctant to contribute to the removal of a player and potential ally without actionable information.

I held off on voting last night because I wanted to see if another clique emerged closer to vote deadline. The tally was close enough for the mafia to mount a rallying vote, or some other kinda of diversionary tactic until the last hour. No such effort emerged and instead there were some pile-on votes that discouraged such any such rallying attempt by the mafia. Those extra votes deprived me and other townies of potentially useful data.  With so many extra votes the outcome was fait accompli and there was not reason to add to the pile.


----------



## User1

i felt similarly


----------



## NikR_PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> I voted on the first day, for roar, in a manner which didn't matter at the time. I was trying to peterb the system and generate discussions about the game. A tactic which I was transparent about in several posts earlier that day. First day votes are usually blind, and I'm reluctant to contribute to the removal of a player and potential ally without actionable information.
> 
> I held off on voting last night because I wanted to see if another clique emerged closer to vote deadline. The tally was close enough for the mafia to mount a rallying vote, or some other kinda of diversionary tactic until the last hour. No such effort emerged and instead there were some pile-on votes that discouraged such any such rallying attempt by the mafia. Those extra votes deprived me and other townies of potentially useful data.  With so many extra votes the outcome was fait accompli and there was not reason to add to the pile.


Thanks for the explanation.  It still does not justfy you being "very likely townie". 

*squinty eyes*


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

SaltySteve said:


> Ghost question on Tournament rules: So would we know if a night kill occurred and was countered by the doctor or would it just show up as no night kill?
> 
> For example, if Maf decided to kill JK and a JOAT used the doctor role to save her would it be recorded as "No night kill" or "attempted night kill on JK but thwarted by Doc"





RBHeadge PE said:


> Good question!


I'm going to refer you to the rules that I posted at the beginning, see below.



ChebyshevII PE said:


> Jack of All Trades (JoAT)
> 
> 
> Doctor - Standard doctor role; you can save someone by sending the mod their name. *In Tournament Rules the thread will not learn the specific name of the user saved by the JoAT from the mafia, they will only know that the mafia did not complete a night kill.*  *If the person has been saved, they will continue to live in-game, unaware they were targeted, and the JoAT who used the Doctor skill will be the only member who knows they were **night targeted/saved.*


----------



## User1

BUT I WANNA KNOWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWA


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Also, thanks for letting me know about your preferences for the weekend, I was going to ask about that this morning.

Tonight will be the last vote/night actions for the weekend. We will resume on Tuesday morning.

I think I'm going to go ahead and count posts from all weekend toward the minimum post count.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

So who are we voting for today, All Knowing @JayKay PE?

(4 or 5 / 5)?


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

^Hey that rhymes...
who are we voting for TODAY, all knowing JAYKAY

I'm a poet and I didn't know it

(My analysis is running)

(5/5)


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

TRUPPLE

(5+)


----------



## RBHeadge PE

NikR_PE said:


> Thanks for the explanation.  It still does not justfy you being "very likely townie".
> 
> *squinty eyes*


That is a fair statement. Based only on my behavior this round one could not come to the logical conclusion that I am "very likely townie". That would require previous knowledge of how I behaved in past rounds. That same could also apply to TJ.

With that in mind, I will point out my various posts on Wednesday, where I pointed out that non-game discussion only helps the mafia and how I tried to get the discussion more game related. Without PMs, or risk of exposing the town's special characters, the town only has the public posts as evidence or who is potentially mafia. Therefore it is in the towns interests to talk about the game and implications of actions.

examples:



RBHeadge PE said:


> alright. enough spam for today. Time for business.
> 
> @DuranDuran are you a special character?
> 
> @vhab49_PE and @JayKay PE what did I miss about turnips yesterday. I feel like I'm missing a reference?
> 
> @SaltySteve Weclome to the game. Are you a townie?
> 
> @squaretaper LIT AF PE why did you stop claiming to be mafia?
> 
> @ChebyshevII PE Are you the doctor this round?






RBHeadge PE said:


> easy:
> 
> 1) [randint(1,13) player], then ask if they are [randint(1,3) role]?
> 
> 2) I was actually wondering where the discussion on turnups came from
> 
> 3,4) [randint(1,13) player] ask about something unique to them
> 
> 5) obvious joke
> 
> If I were mafia, I would encourage the spam posts. But I am a townie. The town can't communicate outside the thread to coordinate with each other. The only information we get is through: (1) joat actions which can't be described out in the open; (2) trying to interpret conversations and relationships in conversation between players. I need more data. The town needs more data. So I'm trying to generate game related conversation and the only way to do that is to start poking random people.
> 
> Fellow townies: silence and non-sequiturs only helps the mafia win.




My behavior on Wednesday night and Thursday was consistent with attempting to keep the conversation going around related statements. Although admittedly it was more in the vein of neutral data gathering than coalition building. However there were a few posts the reiterate my desire for the town to win (including me).  At the very least these behaviors should count as tilt townie, or probable townie.


----------



## NikR_PE

@tj_PE are you mafia?


----------



## SaltySteve PE

I can tell you with 100% certainty....


----------



## SaltySteve PE

that....


----------



## SaltySteve PE

I'm not mafia.

Trippple!!!


----------



## User1

NikR_PE said:


> @tj_PE are you mafia?


for the 478th time no i am not mafia

have you asked anyone else???? bc i seem to be the only person people are asking lol!


----------



## User1

@ChebyshevII PE I think I'm going to vote for @chart94 based on my OG assumptions until i have a moment to re review


----------



## chart94 PE

Woah woah woah why am I getting votes all of a sudden?? 1/5


----------



## RBHeadge PE

_rolls d3_

@ChebyshevII PE I vote for @MadamPirate PE, subject to change with more information.


----------



## chart94 PE

I am a townie. Just a simple farmer trying to get his peaches and oranges to the nook to make bells! 2/5


----------



## chart94 PE

Also today is my day off, so I’m not online a lot. 3/5


----------



## chart94 PE

Triiiipppllleeee 4/5


----------



## DLD PE

@ChebyshevII PE I vote for @chart94


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

@ChebyshevII PE, I'm going to vote for @txjennah PE.

(5+)


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

@ChebyshevII PE you got one of those vote updates?

(5+)


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Current vote:

2x @chart94 (duran, tj)

1x @txjennah PE (jean)

1x @MadamPirate PE (rb)

1x @RBHeadge PE (nik)

Still has incomplete post count: @MadamPirate PE @JayKay PE @chart94


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

@ChebyshevII PE i vote for @squaretaper LIT AF PE again


----------



## txjennah PE

@ChebyshevII PE I vote for @MadamPirate PE


----------



## Roarbark

jean15paul_PE said:


> I'm about to put on headphones, listen to some musics, and get deep into some FEA modeling and analysis. I'll be back later.


What music!?



RBHeadge PE said:


> I voted on the first day, for roar, in a manner which didn't matter at the time. I was trying to peterb the system and generate discussions about the game.


I am perturbed, even if the system isn't. 



jean15paul_PE said:


> ^Hey that rhymes...
> who are we voting for TODAY, all knowing JAYKAY
> 
> I'm a poet and I didn't know it
> 
> (My analysis is running)


Au contraire, Jean! You knew it well! You recently wrote a large array of excellent haiku for us. Would a townie lie about poetry?
(Disclaimer, I know nothing, and am merely a mildly perturbed .)


----------



## chart94 PE

I am voting for @txjennah PE @ChebyshevII PE btw this brings me to 5/5


----------



## JayKay PE

Getting in minimum posts

(4/5)


----------



## JayKay PE

I am happy that the JoAT saved someone last night. Not sure if there are still two left or not? There are two mafia left, since I’m assuming none of the night kills were mafia (I think tournament rules say they can’t night kill each other). 
 

I trust JP, since he’s a fellow townie. I haven’t read any of the posts from last night so I’m going to follow. @ChebyshevII PE, I vote for @txjennah PE  

(5/5)


----------



## MadamPirate PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> My current thoughts based on available information.
> 
> *Very Likely Townie*
> 
> Jaykay (Carnac the Magnificent Award Winner for the round, called out vhab=maf early and often)
> 
> Duran (providing too much useful information to be mafia, first to vote for vhab yesterday)
> 
> TJ (claimed a ridiculous amount of times to be townie this round, she doesn't lie about that sort of thing)
> 
> RBHeadge (I've claimed townie multiple times this round. and like TJ above, I don't lie about that sort of thing)
> 
> *Probably Townie*
> 
> Jean (JK/Carnac seems to think that he is townie)
> 
> Lycee (Just a feeling on my part based on her prior behavior)
> 
> square (too suicidal to be mafia)
> 
> *Tilt Townie*
> 
> Nikr (voted for vhab when it was relevant yesterday, vhab voted for him)
> 
> *Remaining*
> 
> Chart
> 
> MP
> 
> TXJ
> 
> Other notes: On the first day the following remaining players did not claim any affiliation: Duran, NikR, JK, Lycee. MP claimed to be townie only after being prompted. The other remaining players volunteered townie on day 1. I doubt this information is useful for game play this round, but I am including it here for completeness.
> 
> *Key Takeaway*
> 
> The town should focus it's energy on @chart94, @MadamPirate PE, and @txjennah PE. If the teiring above is correct, then we are nearing the end.


I’m deffo not mafia, I swears!

Being mafia stresses me out lol

1/5


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Okay, reading posts, I currently vote for @RBHeadge PE in retaliation, because I’m a townie!

2/5


----------



## MadamPirate PE

@NikR_PE are you Maf?

3/5


----------



## MadamPirate PE

@LyceeFruit PE are you Maf?

4/5


----------



## MadamPirate PE

@txjennah PE are you Maf? Now is the time to clear yourself if you aren’t. 
 

5/5


----------



## txjennah PE

MadamPirate PE said:


> @txjennah PE are you Maf? Now is the time to clear yourself if you aren’t.
> 
> 
> 5/5


I've already stated I'm not maf, but it seems like everyone else has already made up their minds about me.  ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

MadamPirate PE said:


> @LyceeFruit PE are you Maf?
> 
> 4/5


Still nawt maf


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Roarbark said:


> What music!?


Disclaimer: I have unique musical tastes, so I never expect anyone to like what I like.

90's and 00's underground hip hop. Started with Lupe Fiasco's "Fahrenheit 1/15 Part III: A Rhyming Ape," which was a mixtape he did and gave away for free of him rapping over beats from Gorillaz "Demon Days". Then I listened to J-Live "The Best Part". J-Live is a rapper and former school teacher with a degree in English from SUNY-Albany. His early stuff incorporate a lot of devices from literature: lots of symbolism, story telling, songs built around specific themes, etc. His newer stuff is more straight hip-hop. After that I switch to a fantasy football podcast.

(5+)


----------



## JayKay PE

@ChebyshevII PE I withdrawal my vote for @txjennah PE

Can we have have a vote update?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

T-1 Hour:

2x @txjennah PE (jean, chart)

2x @MadamPirate PE (rb, txj)

2x @chart94 (duran, tj)

2x @RBHeadge PE (mp, nik)

1x @squaretaper LIT AF PE (lycee)


----------



## Roarbark

jean15paul_PE said:


> Disclaimer: I have unique musical tastes, so I never expect anyone to like what I like.
> 
> 90's and 00's underground hip hop. Started with Lupe Fiasco's "Fahrenheit 1/15 Part III: A Rhyming Ape," which was a mixtape he did and gave away for free of him rapping over beats from Gorillaz "Demon Days". Then I listened to J-Live "The Best Part". J-Live is a rapper and former school teacher with a degree in English from SUNY-Albany. His early stuff incorporate a lot of devices from literature: lots of symbolism, story telling, songs built around specific themes, etc. His newer stuff is more straight hip-hop. After that I switch to a fantasy football podcast.
> 
> (5+)


I like Lupe, and I like Demon Days, so looking not bad so far. Do you recommend starting with Part I?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

A four way tie. With me and at least one other townie? I don't like that at all.

@ChebyshevII PE, I change my vote to @chart94.


----------



## chart94 PE

I change my vote to @RBHeadge PE @ChebyshevII PE for self preservation


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Cool!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

@ChebyshevII PE I vote for @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## JayKay PE

Vote update? I am drunk and cannot following hanged vow


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

T-20 minutes.

3x @chart94 (rb, duran, tj)

2x @squaretaper LIT AF PE (mp, lycee)

2x @RBHeadge PE (nik, chart)

1x @txjennah PE (jean)

1x @MadamPirate PE (txj)


----------



## JayKay PE

@ChebyshevII PE I vote for @RBHeadge PE


----------



## RBHeadge PE

As my last action of the night, I admit that I was one of the JOATS, I cleared @LyceeFruit PE and @DuranDuran, and saved @JayKay PE last night. This should give the town enough coverage to esatblish a known townie list. 

My ghost will haunt fellow townie @NikR_PE for always thinking that I've got a plot in motion.

Meanwhile, use the vote tallies for tonight to help you figure out the last two mafia.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

@ChebyshevII PE i vote for @chart94


----------



## MadamPirate PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> As my last action of the night, I admit that I was one of the JOATS, I cleared @LyceeFruit PE and @DuranDuran, and saved @JayKay PE last night. This should give the town enough coverage to esatblish a known townie list.
> 
> My ghost will haunt fellow townie @NikR_PE for always thinking that I've got a plot in motion.
> 
> Meanwhile, use the vote tallies for tonight to help you figure out the last two mafia.


I'ma trust you for tonight, fish guy.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

If I'm lynched you'll see this is all truth. Hopefully the other JOAt will read this in the next 8 min and protect me. this is the fourth night so they will have another doctor option


----------



## JayKay PE

Vote update?


----------



## JayKay PE

@ChebyshevII PE


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

4x chart, 3x rb


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

time


----------



## JayKay PE

Wait


----------



## JayKay PE

Oh moo


----------



## JayKay PE

Drunk JK muses up


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

The town killed off @chart94.



Spoiler



He was one of the mafia.


The final vote was:

4x @chart94 (rb, duran, tj, mp)

3x @RBHeadge PE (nik, jk, chart)

1x @txjennah PE (jean)

1x @MadamPirate PE (txj)

1x @squaretaper LIT AF PE (lycee)


----------



## RBHeadge PE

JayKay PE said:


> Drunk JK muses up


yeah, I was REALLY hoping to not reveal that I was the JOAT tonight!


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

JayKay PE said:


> Oh moo


----------



## JayKay PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> View attachment 17705


----------



## JayKay PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> yeah, I was REALLY hoping to not reveal that I was the JOAT tonight!


I’m sorry. I tried my best to help.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

JayKay PE said:


> I’m sorry. I tried my best to help.


That's a not help, babe


----------



## RBHeadge PE

JayKay PE said:


> I’m sorry. I tried my best to help.


I forgive you


----------



## Roarbark

This round is spicy.


----------



## JayKay PE

MadamPirate PE said:


> That's a not help, babe


*cries*


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

JayKay PE said:


> *cries*


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Is that a cone of shame? Or a tutu?


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Is that a cone of shame? Or a tutu?


Yes


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Is that a cone of shame? Or a tutu?


It started as a cone of shame. Slowly became a cape. Or bonnet


----------



## User1

Yayyyyyyyyyyy I suspected correct!


----------



## User1

I felt bad when I realized it was past 6 and I hadn't returned


----------



## User1

RBHeadge PE said:


> As my last action of the night, I admit that I was one of the JOATS, I cleared @LyceeFruit PE and @DuranDuran, and saved @JayKay PE last night. This should give the town enough coverage to esatblish a known townie list.
> 
> My ghost will haunt fellow townie @NikR_PE for always thinking that I've got a plot in motion.
> 
> Meanwhile, use the vote tallies for tonight to help you figure out the last two mafia.


So are you saying you cleared nikr too?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

I did not clear nikr, but based on his actions, I believe he is probably townie


----------



## chart94 PE

Ya know... idk how you guys did so well this round...


----------



## NikR_PE

MadamPirate PE said:


> @NikR_PE are you Maf?
> 
> 3/5


Nope


----------



## NikR_PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> As my last action of the night, I admit that I was one of the JOATS, I cleared @LyceeFruit PE and @DuranDuran, and saved @JayKay PE last night. This should give the town enough coverage to esatblish a known townie list.
> 
> My ghost will haunt fellow townie @NikR_PE for always thinking that I've got a plot in motion.
> 
> Meanwhile, use the vote tallies for tonight to help you figure out the last two mafia.


Sorry brah. You putting yourself as confirmed townie got me suspicious.  Usually i see what develops during the day. But being busy i tend to get my quota and vote out of the way early.

Hopefully the other joat saves you.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

chart94 said:


> Ya know... idk how you guys did so well this round...


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Roarbark said:


> I like Lupe, and I like Demon Days, so looking not bad so far. Do you recommend starting with Part I?


Up to you. They are really "sequels". That was just how he was naming his mixtapes at first. I've listened to part 1 and 2 and enjoyed them, but never really went back to them. Part 3 was the only one with the Demon Days connection; I just wish it was longer.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> As my last action of the night, I admit that I was one of the JOATS, I cleared @LyceeFruit PE and @DuranDuran, and saved @JayKay PE last night. This should give the town enough coverage to esatblish a known townie list.
> 
> My ghost will haunt fellow townie @NikR_PE for always thinking that I've got a plot in motion.
> 
> Meanwhile, use the vote tallies for tonight to help you figure out the last two mafia.


 

So how did you clear both LyceeFruit and Duran? I see how you could clear someone with the Tracker ability. But I don't know how you'd clear someone using the motion detector ability?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> *Mafia Round: TOURNAMENT-RULES. *
> 
> 
> Motion Detector - Motion Detecting another player will detect any motion surrounding that player that Night. If they visit someone or were visited by someone else, you will detect motion. *If they did not visit anyone and were not visited by anyone, you will not detect motion. *You will not learn what type of Night Action was used on or by your target or who used those actions.  The mod response to this skill is ‘Motion detected’ or ‘No motion detected’.


The mafia must move during the night. Therefore no motion detected means they aren't mafia. It only gets complicated if motion is detected.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

I make too many typos when rush-typing.


----------



## JayKay PE

Why are posting so late?

Also, I’m sorry, RB!! Hopefully the other JoAT steps in an saves you! But!!!! Two mafia down!


----------



## DLD PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> I make too many typos when rush-typing.


At least you didn't copy/paste several pages of text.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Happy mafia-versary! One year of keeping this thread going!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

@NikR_PE was killed during the night.

Remaining players:

@jean15paul_PE

@RBHeadge PE

@DuranDuran

@tj_PE

@MadamPirate PE

@JayKay PE

@txjennah PE

@LyceeFruit PE

@squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Heads up, I will be at work (i.e. physically in the office) tomorrow morning. I will post updates in the afternoon.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

On Friday my initial vote was randomly selected among the three persons of interest. My intention was not to necessarily keep a vote against that person, but to drive a three way tie among them to see how they vote. I would use game theory analysis on the votes of those three to determine who is most likely to be mafia. ex: assume three scenarios, each one with a different assumed townie of the three, then figure out if their votes were logical and if they were trying to protect anyone.

I encourage others to try this analysis too.

Ideally this exercise would establish two mafia players, and I would vote or whip a vote for the player most susceptible to be lynched that night. Luckily it was mostly successful. On Friday night, the analysis pointed to @chart94 being mafia, @txjennah PE unlikely to be mafia, and @MadamPirate PE leaning mafia. 

Based on the vote count at the time, the highest chance of success was to go after @chart94. While it wasn't smooth going, the vote worked. *The second part of the plan was to motion detect @MadamPirate PE.  It detected motion.*



RBHeadge PE said:


> The mafia must move during the night. Therefore no motion detected means they aren't mafia. It only gets complicated if motion is detected.


Aaaaannnndd this is where is gets complicated @jean15paul_PE

I should have used the Tracker ability. _I'm glad I made this mistake now, and not in the tournament. I still have not mastered the subtitles of this version of the game. _

@MadamPirate PE was not nightkilled, so without any other context this leads to three scenarios:


she is mafia;

she is the other JoAT;

she was subject to an action from the other JoAT.

With context the most likely scenario is that she is the last member of the mafia. It's supported by the various votes on Friday. I judge scenario 2 as unlikely, since another player has aleady wont this rounds "Carnac the Magnificent Award" by demonstrating an uncanny level of awareness of the other players.  Further (2) and (3) could be ruled out if the other JoAT reveals themselves _*cough* herself *cough* _and state if they did not performed an action on MP. Of course, even if the other JoAT performed an action on MP, it could provide an ambiguous result if the other JoAT did motion detection too or doctor. Similarly, options 1 and 3 are not mutually exclusive.

We are in or very near the endgame, so the other JoAT shouldn't fear for themselves now. They  could come forward with any other useful information. 

Honestly, if I hadn't used the wrong JoAT ability on Friday, I'd be posting this gif right now:






With that said, I'm confident enough in the available evidence. @ChebyshevII PE I vote for @MadamPirate PE.

I'm pretty sure this is at least 3/5, but I'll restart at 1/5 with full confidence that I'll have at least four more posts today.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Heads up, I will be at work (i.e. physically in the office) tomorrow morning.


Stay safe!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

tttrrriiipppllleee


----------



## chart94 PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> On Friday my initial vote was randomly selected among the three persons of interest. My intention was not to necessarily keep a vote against that person, but to drive a three way tie among them to see how they vote. I would use game theory analysis on the votes of those three to determine who is most likely to be mafia. ex: assume three scenarios, each one with a different assumed townie of the three, then figure out if their votes were logical and if they were trying to protect anyone.
> 
> I encourage others to try this analysis too.
> 
> Ideally this exercise would establish two mafia players, and I would vote or whip a vote for the player most susceptible to be lynched that night. Luckily it was mostly successful. On Friday night, the analysis pointed to @chart94 being mafia, @txjennah PE unlikely to be mafia, and @MadamPirate PE leaning mafia.
> 
> Based on the vote count at the time, the highest chance of success was to go after @chart94. While it wasn't smooth going, the vote worked. *The second part of the plan was to motion detect @MadamPirate PE.  It detected motion.*
> 
> Aaaaannnndd this is where is gets complicated @jean15paul_PE
> 
> I should have used the Tracker ability. _I'm glad I made this mistake now, and not in the tournament. I still have not mastered the subtitles of this version of the game. _
> 
> @MadamPirate PE was not nightkilled, so without any other context this leads to three scenarios:
> 
> 
> she is mafia;
> 
> she is the other JoAT;
> 
> she was subject to an action from the other JoAT.
> 
> With context the most likely scenario is that she is the last member of the mafia. It's supported by the various votes on Friday. I judge scenario 2 as unlikely, since another player has aleady wont this rounds "Carnac the Magnificent Award" by demonstrating an uncanny level of awareness of the other players.  Further (2) and (3) could be ruled out if the other JoAT reveals themselves _*cough* herself *cough* _and state if they did not performed an action on MP. Of course, even if the other JoAT performed an action on MP, it could provide an ambiguous result if the other JoAT did motion detection too or doctor. Similarly, options 1 and 3 are not mutually exclusive.
> 
> We are in or very near the endgame, so the other JoAT shouldn't fear for themselves now. They  could come forward with any other useful information.
> 
> Honestly, if I hadn't used the wrong JoAT ability on Friday, I'd be posting this gif right now:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With that said, I'm confident enough in the available evidence. @ChebyshevII PE I vote for @MadamPirate PE.
> 
> I'm pretty sure this is at least 3/5, but I'll restart at 1/5 with full confidence that I'll have at least four more posts today.


Impressive. Honestly damn good play.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

This is why @RBHeadge PE was sent to the tourney and not I!

1/5


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

But is this level of detail allowed in the tourney?

2/5


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

TRIPLE!!!!1!

3/5


----------



## DLD PE

1/5

Good morning everyone!  I had to go back several pages to catch up.  This has been a very interesting round.  I've learned a lot!  

I hope everyone had a great Memorial Day weekend!


----------



## DLD PE

@ChebyshevII PE I vote for @MadamPirate PE


----------



## DLD PE

Triple!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> But is this level of detail allowed in the tourney?
> 
> 2/5


I don't see why not? I'm screwed if I can't use game theory and logic.


----------



## DLD PE

4/5


----------



## JayKay PE

Mmmmm, idk.  I get where you're coming from, @RBHeadge PE...but I really don't think MP is mafia this round.  They've been posting like normal and have been participating.  I'm on the fence with @txjennah PE, since they are ultra busy at work, but there is the possibility that they didn't vote on Day 3 because they knew they were going to night kill someone?  Also, @squaretaper LIT AF PE voted for me.  Which makes me leery of them.  Plus they keep saying they're mafia, which might be a joke, but might not.

I've got to think and look at past posts.

(1/5)


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Do whatevs, it’s a free country. 

1/5


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

I’m just a small town maf.

2/5


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Just tryna make a buck.

3/5


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Quad?

4/5


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

C-c-c-combo!

5/5


----------



## JayKay PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> I don't see why not? I'm screwed if I can't use game theory and logic.


I am pretty sure this is the only way that it would work on that other forum?  

(2/5)


----------



## JayKay PE

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> Just tryna make a buck.
> 
> 3/5


Why a buck when you could be a deer?

Imagine you’re a deer. You’re prancing along. You get thirsty. You spot a little brook. You put your little deer lips down to the cool, clear water. BAM! A fuckin’ bullet rips off part of your head! Your brains are laying on the ground in little bloody pieces! 

(3/5)


----------



## JayKay PE

TRRRRRRRRIPLE

(4/5)


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

JayKay PE said:


> They've been posting like normal and have been participating.


But in the tourney, no one knows what normal is.

So maybe what looks normal from MP is them playing by tourney rules real good?

4/5


----------



## JayKay PE

Wait.  I also don't trust @tj_PE because they put too much blind faith in my voting.  So my list, assuming that RBH is actually a JoAT and not lying, is:

TXJ - Super busy with irl work, but you don't need to do much more than the minimum post if you only need to PM the mod to kill someone.

Square - Says they are mafia.  If they say their mafia, keep chuckling while wearing a trenchcoat in the evening, and have a gun, could they be mafia?

TJ - Has way too much blind faith in my voting.  Which is poor judgement.  Potentially hiding mafia ties?

(5/5)


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

I'm definitely not that invested in the game lol

5/5


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

LOOK AT ME! I MADE GAME RELATED POSTS FOR ONCE!

6/5


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Triple?!

7/5


----------



## JayKay PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> I'm definitely not that invested in the game lol
> 
> 5/5


When one is a townie they are either ultra invested not to die, or could care less.

Unfortunately, I am super invested so I don't die.  I'd like to not die.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

JayKay PE said:


> When one is a townie they are either ultra invested not to die, or could care less.
> 
> Unfortunately, I am super invested so I don't die.  I'd like to not die.


I just keep getting woodchipped so *shrugs*

8/5


----------



## JayKay PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> I just keep getting woodchipped so *shrugs*
> 
> 8/5


I mean.  That is your legacy.

How about this, next time I'm mod, I'll let you PM HOWEVER YOU WANT TO BE KILLED.  Your choice!  Choke on a mouthful of Rocky Road ice cream?  Done!  Allergic reaction to soy?  It's your choice!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

JayKay PE said:


> I am pretty sure this is the only way that it would work on that other forum?
> 
> (2/5)


I guess there are other methods? But we're engineers, we can't fathom a world without logic and reasoned thought.


----------



## DLD PE

5/5

Why hasn't the other JOAT come forward?  Unless they're in PST zone?


----------



## User1

JayKay PE said:


> Wait.  I also don't trust @tj_PE because they put too much blind faith in my voting.  So my list, assuming that RBH is actually a JoAT and not lying, is:
> 
> TXJ - Super busy with irl work, but you don't need to do much more than the minimum post if you only need to PM the mod to kill someone.
> 
> Square - Says they are mafia.  If they say their mafia, keep chuckling while wearing a trenchcoat in the evening, and have a gun, could they be mafia?
> 
> TJ - Has way too much blind faith in my voting.  Which is poor judgement.  Potentially hiding mafia ties?
> 
> (5/5)


how do i have WAY too much blind faith in your voting? i asked you once who we were voting for in a playful manner lol


----------



## User1

i am not joat and am not mafia. just normal plain townie, so i cannot come forward with info as joat. 

2/5


----------



## User1

i'm glad rb survived! 

3/5


----------



## User1

i'm v. inclined to trust rb and i feel like the maf prob didn't kill him to raise suspicion on him as lying. bc why wouldnt maf kill someone who they knew was joat.

4/5


----------



## User1

unless nikr was other joat? or would we learn this? i'm still a little lost on the rules 

5/5


----------



## RBHeadge PE

JayKay PE said:


> Wait.  I also don't trust @tj_PE because they put too much blind faith in my voting.  So my list, assuming that RBH is actually a JoAT and not lying, is:
> 
> TXJ - Super busy with irl work, but you don't need to do much more than the minimum post if you only need to PM the mod to kill someone.
> 
> Square - Says they are mafia.  If they say their mafia, keep chuckling while wearing a trenchcoat in the evening, and have a gun, could they be mafia?
> 
> TJ - Has way too much blind faith in my voting.  Which is poor judgement.  Potentially hiding mafia ties?
> 
> (5/5)


First: I'm not lying.

Second: I still detected motion by or around MP.

In the tourney I won't have the benefit of knowing the priors of the other players. I was able to shortcut my suspect list in this game by by using three players past behavior on three players: TJ, Square, Jean. The latter I can feel more comfortable based on your uncanny _knowledge_. I took a calculated risk on Friday to reveal certain bits of information to the town in the event that I was nightkilled. We were very close to having it solved and I didn't want to have that advantage lost due to my removal from the game. Later that evening I revealed the source (my being a JoAT) when it looked like I was going to be lynched - thereby making it official. 

5/5


----------



## User1

JayKay PE said:


> Wait.  I also don't trust @tj_PE because they put too much blind faith in my voting.  So my list, assuming that RBH is actually a JoAT and not lying, is:
> 
> TXJ - Super busy with irl work, but you don't need to do much more than the minimum post if you only need to PM the mod to kill someone.
> 
> Square - Says they are mafia.  If they say their mafia, keep chuckling while wearing a trenchcoat in the evening, and have a gun, could they be mafia?
> 
> TJ - Has way too much blind faith in my voting.  Which is poor judgement.  Potentially hiding mafia ties?
> 
> (5/5)


i also haven't voted the same as you the entire game so


----------



## User1

maybe it is suspicious that you knew so much, haven't come forward as joat, and voted for rb last lynching and you're the real maf? and this isn't retaliatory just observation and thinking "out loud"


----------



## RBHeadge PE

tj_PE said:


> i'm v. inclined to trust rb and i feel like the maf prob didn't kill him to raise suspicion on him as lying. bc why wouldnt maf kill someone who they knew was joat.
> 
> 4/5


The JoAT and mafia night actions are all due by 9PM. Miss the deadline, your SOL. Change your mind but fail to get it in in time, your SOL. If the mafia fail to pick a target, a rando non-mafia is nightkilled.

But yes, it looks like a set up.



tj_PE said:


> unless nikr was other joat? or would we learn this? i'm still a little lost on the rules
> 
> 5/5


We don't learn the roles of nightkilled players. Except that they can't be mafia.

As I understand the rules, if NikR was the other JoAT and he was nightkilled, and he did an action against MP, and MP was normal townie, then I would have detected no motion on/around MP last night. @ChebyshevII PE can correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## User1

RBHeadge PE said:


> The JoAT and mafia night actions are all due by 9PM. Miss the deadline, your SOL. Change your mind but fail to get it in in time, your SOL. If the mafia fail to pick a target, a rando non-mafia is nightkilled.


oh shi so even if the maf fail they succeed! RUDE


----------



## RBHeadge PE

tj_PE said:


> oh shi so even if the maf fail they succeed! RUDE


sorta. It's also a way to guarantee that the JoAT night actions are able to provide reliable results. i.e. no wasted investigations due to mafia withholding a traceable action.


----------



## User1

RBHeadge PE said:


> sorta. It's also a way to guarantee that the JoAT night actions are able to provide reliable results. i.e. no wasted investigations due to mafia withholding a traceable action.


oh tru


----------



## RBHeadge PE

tj_PE said:


> maybe it is suspicious that you knew so much, haven't come forward as joat, and voted for rb last lynching and you're the real maf?


I saved JK Thursday night. Per the rules, I received affirmation that my doctor attempt was successful. IIRC the mafia can't nightkill one of their own, so it's confirmed that JK is not mafia.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

The plot thickens

(1/5) or (3/5) if late night Friday posts count.


----------



## User1

so, disconnected from rb's analysis, based on chart being maf, my initial suspicion of square being maf (because of chart's vote on first lynch day) is still lingering in my brain


----------



## User1

RBHeadge PE said:


> I saved JK Thursday night. Per the rules, I received affirmation that my doctor attempt was successful. IIRC the mafia can't nightkill one of their own, so it's confirmed that JK is not mafia.


see there's so much info you really gotta read all the shit to absorb it. can't just come in and vote. lol. thanks


----------



## User1

@ChebyshevII PE I vote for @MadamPirate PE


----------



## RBHeadge PE

tj_PE said:


> see there's so much info you really gotta read all the shit to absorb it. can't just come in and vote. lol. thanks


And this is why I wanted some practice before the tourney. I dgaf if I mess up during practice. Now is the time to make mistakes. I've been keeping a running list of lessons learned.


----------



## JayKay PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> First: I'm not lying.
> 
> Second: I still detected motion by or around MP.
> 
> In the tourney I won't have the benefit of knowing the priors of the other players. I was able to shortcut my suspect list in this game by by using three players past behavior on three players: TJ, Square, Jean. The latter I can feel more comfortable based on your uncanny _knowledge_. I took a calculated risk on Friday to reveal certain bits of information to the town in the event that I was nightkilled. We were very close to having it solved and I didn't want to have that advantage lost due to my removal from the game. Later that evening I revealed the source (my being a JoAT) when it looked like I was going to be lynched - thereby making it official.
> 
> 5/5


Is it knowledge?  Or dumb luck (it was def dumb luck with sighing the first lynching, and vhab was just giving off mafia vibes)?  Either way, I don't think MP is mafia this round even if you detected motion (you used motion detector, right?).


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Yes it was "motion detector".


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> And this is why I wanted some practice before the tourney. I dgaf if I mess up during practice. Now is the time to make mistakes. I've been keeping a running list of lessons learned.


I'd love to see a log of each JoaT's abilities and what they learned from each investigation.

(2/5) or (4/5)


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

I guess I need to stop playing with yall and go to work. The commute from the bedroom or bathroom to the living room is killer.

(3/5) or (5/5)


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Night 1; Lycee; Motion Detector; No motion detected

Night 2: Duran; tracker;  Duran did not use a night action

Night 3: JK; doctor; successfully saved JayKay from being nightkilled

Night 4: MP; Motion Detector; Motion Detected


----------



## RBHeadge PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> I guess I need to stop playing with yall and go to work. The commute from the bedroom or bathroom to the living room is killer.
> 
> (3/5) or (5/5)


Actual footage from @jean15paul_PE's commute this morning:


----------



## JayKay PE

@ChebyshevII PE, as of right now I vote for @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## txjennah PE

Lots to catch up on.  Thanks for the in depth analysis @RBHeadge PE.  

@ChebyshevII PE I am going to vote for @MadamPirate PE for now, subject to change with more information.

1/5


----------



## txjennah PE

Husband is on summer break and I WANT TO BE ON SUMMER BREAK

2/5


----------



## txjennah PE

I had these grand plans of ignoring my email so I could focus on deliverables this AM, but I'm still responding to things from emails soooo yeah that plan hasn't materialized like I wanted.

3/5


----------



## txjennah PE

Memorial Day weekend was great and it was in the 80s and SUNNY and I went outside and it actually FELT WARM and I was sooo happyyyyyyy

4/5


----------



## txjennah PE

BYEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE

5/5


----------



## MadamPirate PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> On Friday my initial vote was randomly selected among the three persons of interest. My intention was not to necessarily keep a vote against that person, but to drive a three way tie among them to see how they vote. I would use game theory analysis on the votes of those three to determine who is most likely to be mafia. ex: assume three scenarios, each one with a different assumed townie of the three, then figure out if their votes were logical and if they were trying to protect anyone.
> 
> I encourage others to try this analysis too.
> 
> Ideally this exercise would establish two mafia players, and I would vote or whip a vote for the player most susceptible to be lynched that night. Luckily it was mostly successful. On Friday night, the analysis pointed to @chart94 being mafia, @txjennah PE unlikely to be mafia, and @MadamPirate PE leaning mafia.
> 
> Based on the vote count at the time, the highest chance of success was to go after @chart94. While it wasn't smooth going, the vote worked. *The second part of the plan was to motion detect @MadamPirate PE.  It detected motion.*
> 
> Aaaaannnndd this is where is gets complicated @jean15paul_PE
> 
> I should have used the Tracker ability. _I'm glad I made this mistake now, and not in the tournament. I still have not mastered the subtitles of this version of the game. _
> 
> @MadamPirate PE was not nightkilled, so without any other context this leads to three scenarios:
> 
> 
> she is mafia;
> 
> she is the other JoAT;
> 
> she was subject to an action from the other JoAT.
> 
> With context the most likely scenario is that she is the last member of the mafia. It's supported by the various votes on Friday. I judge scenario 2 as unlikely, since another player has aleady wont this rounds "Carnac the Magnificent Award" by demonstrating an uncanny level of awareness of the other players.  Further (2) and (3) could be ruled out if the other JoAT reveals themselves _*cough* herself *cough* _and state if they did not performed an action on MP. Of course, even if the other JoAT performed an action on MP, it could provide an ambiguous result if the other JoAT did motion detection too or doctor. Similarly, options 1 and 3 are not mutually exclusive.
> 
> We are in or very near the endgame, so the other JoAT shouldn't fear for themselves now. They  could come forward with any other useful information.
> 
> Honestly, if I hadn't used the wrong JoAT ability on Friday, I'd be posting this gif right now:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With that said, I'm confident enough in the available evidence. @ChebyshevII PE I vote for @MadamPirate PE.
> 
> I'm pretty sure this is at least 3/5, but I'll restart at 1/5 with full confidence that I'll have at least four more posts today.


I am going to straight up say that I am not the JOAT and I am not mafia.

Lynch me if you want, but I am a townie.

(1/5)


----------



## MadamPirate PE

A lynch of MadamPirate is a win for the mafia.

2/5


----------



## JayKay PE

MadamPirate PE said:


> I am going to straight up say that I am not the JOAT and I am not mafia.
> 
> Lynch me if you want, but I am a townie.
> 
> (1/5)


I believe you.  I don't think you're mafia.  I def think something is fishy with RBH's analysis on how you must be mafia.


----------



## DLD PE

JayKay PE said:


> I believe you.  I don't think you're mafia.  I def think something is fishy with RBH's analysis on how you must be mafia.


5/5 (or 6/5 I dunno)

I encourage others to read pages 644-645.  @RBHeadge PE's analysis makes sense, but so does @JayKay PE's.  I find it difficult to believe that @MadamPirate PE being mafia would cast the tie-breaking vote (and she was the last to vote) to lynch @chart94 and save RBhedge.  

*If the remaining JOAT could come forward* and confirm/deny putting a motion on MP, then we could get this thing over with today.  

In the meantime, I'm not 100% convinced MP is mafia, but I'll keep my vote in place until I see more convincing evidence.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

JayKay PE said:


> I believe you.  I don't think you're mafia.  I def think something is fishy with RBH's analysis on how you must be mafia.


I think a lot could be cleared up with intel from the other JoaT. There are 9 players remaining, but only 1 more mafia. I suspect we can put our heads together and figure out who it is with some intel. So far I've been inclined to trust RB, but if he's lying and is mafia, not JoaT, then we definitely need the JoaT to reveal themselves to show he's lying. I don't think this is the case, but either way the JoaT revealing themselves and sharing their intel seems to be the play.

(4/5) or (5+)


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

spam post to get to (5/5) because I"m tired of counting.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

@ChebyshevII PE, I'm going to vote for @txjennah PE just to keep things spicy.

(5+)


----------



## DLD PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> I think a lot could be cleared up with intel *from the other JoaT*. There are 9 players remaining, but only 1 more mafia. I suspect we can put our heads together and figure out who it is with some intel. So far I've been inclined to trust RB, but if he's lying and is mafia, not JoaT, then we definitely need the JoaT to reveal themselves to show he's lying. I don't think this is the case, but either way the JoaT revealing themselves and sharing their intel seems to be the play.
> 
> (4/5) or (5+)


How do you know the other JOAT is still alive?  Roar or NikR could have been the other JOAT, hence the reason they're not coming forward.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

DuranDuran said:


> How do you know the other JOAT is still alive?  Roar or NikR could have been the other JOAT, hence the reason they're not coming forward.


Touche'


----------



## RBHeadge PE

JayKay PE said:


> I def think something is fishy with RBH's analysis on how you must be mafia.


iswydt



DuranDuran said:


> 5/5 (or 6/5 I dunno)
> 
> I encourage others to read pages 644-645.  @RBHeadge PE's analysis makes sense, but so does @JayKay PE's.  I find it difficult to believe that @MadamPirate PE being mafia would cast the tie-breaking vote (and she was the last to vote) to lynch @chart94 and save RBhedge.


To be fair, I included sources of uncertainty in my analysis. It is not airtight. I agree that @MadamPirate PE's behavior is more consistent with her prior townie behavior than it is with her prior mafia behavior. But the evidence is pointing in her direction. If new evidence arises then I will happily reevaluate.

Her vote for @chart94 can be viewed both ways. Either as one to save the JoAT, or one to deflect attention away from her. Her first vote away from me was to @squaretaper LIT AF PE, and that vote would not change the outcome of the final tally. She was active on the thread when I announced that I was the JoAT, it would have been suspicious had she not changed her vote to chart at that time.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> iswydt
> 
> To be fair, I included sources of uncertainty in my analysis. It is not airtight. I agree that @MadamPirate PE's behavior is more consistent with her prior townie behavior than it is with her prior mafia behavior. But the evidence is pointing in her direction. If new evidence arises then I will happily reevaluate.
> 
> Her vote for @chart94 can be viewed both ways. Either as one to save the JoAT, or one to deflect attention away from her. Her first vote away from me was to @squaretaper LIT AF PE, and that vote would not change the outcome of the final tally. She was active on the thread when I announced that I was the JoAT, it would have been suspicious had she not changed her vote to chart at that time.


Once you came out as the JOAT, I changed my vote to chart to ensure you stayed alive. I'm still suspish of @squaretaper LIT AF PE, which is why I changed my vote to him after taking my vote away from you. It's a good thing I did vote for chart, as @JayKay PE's vote for you would have tied the two of you. Assuming, that is, that you actually are the JOAT. 

3/5


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> iswydt


huh?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

DuranDuran said:


> *If the remaining JOAT could come forward* and confirm/deny putting a motion on MP, then we could get this thing over with today.


This would makes things much easier for everyone. We're not far from the endgame here. The personal risk to revealing is low. 



jean15paul_PE said:


> I think a lot could be cleared up with intel from the other JoaT. There are 9 players remaining, but only 1 more mafia. I suspect we can put our heads together and figure out who it is with some intel. .....  I don't think this is the case, but either way the JoaT revealing themselves and sharing their intel seems to be the play.


^this



DuranDuran said:


> How do you know the other JOAT is still alive?  Roar or NikR could have been the other JOAT, hence the reason they're not coming forward.


If the other JoAT is dead, then the motion detected on @MadamPirate PE is only from her killing @NikR_PE


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

i'm gonna stay consistent @ChebyshevII PE and keep my vote on @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## RBHeadge PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> So far I've been inclined to trust RB, but if he's lying and is mafia, not JoaT, then we definitely need the JoaT to reveal themselves to show he's lying.


I am being  truthful here. 

I've been playing it straight since mid-August. I consciously decided to only play it straight in September. I'm not going to throw away that reputation.


----------



## DLD PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> huh?


I see what you did there.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> This would makes things much easier for everyone. We're not far from the endgame here. The personal risk to revealing is low.
> 
> ^this
> 
> If the other JoAT is dead, then the motion detected on @MadamPirate PE is only from her killing @NikR_PE


The thing is, when I'm mafia and you're not, I campaign to dead you ASAP because I know you're an analysis wizard. If I were the last mafia member, I would have come after you or JayKay, especially with how she's been knowing things this round. 

4/5


----------



## RBHeadge PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> I think a lot could be cleared up with intel from the other JoaT. There are 9 players remaining, but only 1 more mafia. I suspect we can put our heads together and figure out who it is with some intel.


Remaining players:

@jean15paul_PE

@RBHeadge PE  - JoAT #1

@DuranDuran - townie via investigation;

@tj_PE 

@MadamPirate PE- _claims to be not  JoAT_

@JayKay PE  - townie via nightime save;

@txjennah PE

@LyceeFruit PE  - townie via investigation; 

@squaretaper LIT AF PE_ _

I've gone back a few pages and I don't see anyone else besides @MadamPirate PE  claiming they aren't the JoAT. Assuming that the other JoAT used an action every night, then duran and madam aren't joats.

If the other Joat is still alive, then the list of potential Joat #2 is: @jean15paul_PE, @tj_PE, @JayKay PE, @txjennah PE, @squaretaper LIT AF PE. Would anyone in that group like to volunteer that they aren't the Joat? Or that they are the joat? That would help clarify a lot. 

I really should have used tracker last night instead....

Note: Joat #1 and #2 designation is arbitrary above


----------



## RBHeadge PE

MadamPirate PE said:


> The thing is, when I'm mafia and you're not, I campaign to dead you ASAP because I know you're an analysis wizard. If I were the last mafia member, I would have come after you or JayKay, especially with how she's been knowing things this round.
> 
> 4/5


Good point. And thanks... I think...


----------



## User1

RBHeadge PE said:


> Remaining players:
> 
> @jean15paul_PE
> 
> @RBHeadge PE  - JoAT #1
> 
> @DuranDuran - townie via investigation;
> 
> @tj_PE
> 
> @MadamPirate PE- _claims to be not  JoAT_
> 
> @JayKay PE  - townie via nightime save;
> 
> @txjennah PE
> 
> @LyceeFruit PE  - townie via investigation;
> 
> @squaretaper LIT AF PE_ _
> 
> I've gone back a few pages and I don't see anyone else besides @MadamPirate PE  claiming they aren't the JoAT. Assuming that the other JoAT used an action every night, then duran and madam aren't joats.
> 
> If the other Joat is still alive, then the list of potential Joat #2 is: @jean15paul_PE, @tj_PE, @JayKay PE, @txjennah PE, @squaretaper LIT AF PE. Would anyone in that group like to volunteer that they aren't the Joat? Or that they are the joat? That would help clarify a lot.
> 
> I really should have used tracker last night instead....
> 
> Note: Joat #1 and #2 designation is arbitrary above


i am not joat


----------



## User1

i also will echo my initial suspicion of square is still alive. can @ChebyshevII PE give an update of the vote when they get a chance for pavor


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Remaining players:
> 
> @jean15paul_PE
> 
> @RBHeadge PE  - JoAT #1
> 
> @DuranDuran - townie via investigation;
> 
> @tj_PE
> 
> @MadamPirate PE- _claims to be not  JoAT_
> 
> @JayKay PE  - townie via nightime save;
> 
> @txjennah PE
> 
> @LyceeFruit PE  - townie via investigation;
> 
> @squaretaper LIT AF PE_ _
> 
> I've gone back a few pages and I don't see anyone else besides @MadamPirate PE  claiming they aren't the JoAT. Assuming that the other JoAT used an action every night, then duran and madam aren't joats.
> 
> If the other Joat is still alive, then the list of potential Joat #2 is: @jean15paul_PE, @tj_PE, @JayKay PE, @txjennah PE, @squaretaper LIT AF PE. Would anyone in that group like to volunteer that they aren't the Joat? Or that they are the joat? That would help clarify a lot.
> 
> I really should have used tracker last night instead....
> 
> Note: Joat #1 and #2 designation is arbitrary above


Hmmmm. Not sure that I like this.

The JoaT revealing themselves and providing intel would be very beneficial to everyone. 

Other people saying "I'm not JoaT" has the effect of revealing the JoaT but not giving us any intel. That would get the JoaT killed and then they can't share their intel.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

tj_PE said:


> i also will echo my initial suspicion of square is still alive. can @ChebyshevII PE give an update of the vote when they get a chance for pavor


I will, but it probably won't be for a couple more hours.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

The joat can reveal themsevels and their intel at the same time. We have the data, this round could be over tonight if we compile everything.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> The joat can reveal themsevels and their intel at the same time. We have the data, this round could be over tonight if we compile everything.


Agreed. What I mean is...  other people saying "not me" reveals the JoaT by process of elimination, but doesn't not reveal any intel.


----------



## User1

jean15paul_PE said:


> Agreed. What I mean is...  other people saying "not me" reveals the JoaT by process of elimination, but doesn't not reveal any intel.


but then the joat is just useless and not actually playing, or the joat will have no option other than maybe die without sharing intel or share intel and maybe die?


----------



## User1

like, them dying if they dont want to share any info doesn't really hurt us more than a normal townie dying if we're not getting the info anyway.


----------



## DLD PE

I'm dying to know who the JOAT is.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

I guess another possibility is that the #2 JoaT's investigations don't reveal any more intel, so they want to say hidden and keep investigating. The only way I could see this being true is if they investigated all the same people as #1 JoaT, but I guess that's possible.

EDIT: or everyone they investigated is already dedded.

(5+)


----------



## RBHeadge PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> I will, but it probably won't be for a couple more hours.


My unofficial tally is:

@MadamPirate PE 4 (RBH, duran, tj, txjen)

@squaretaper LIT AF PE 2 (jk, ycee)

@txjennah PE 1 (jean)

hasn't voted yet: square, mp


----------



## RBHeadge PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> Agreed. What I mean is...  other people saying "not me" reveals the JoaT by process of elimination, but doesn't not reveal any intel.


I know what you meant.

But if everyone on that lists admits that they aren't the joat, then that is information that MP is the last mafia.

And if all but one person on that list says they aren't the joat, then that last person will feel compelled to either deny it or acknowledge it and share the infromation they have


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

just confirming that i'm not a JoaT. which is good. since I want to type JOT. and I'm still confused AF on how it works lol


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

I am not JoAT. I'm super serial.

6/5


----------



## JayKay PE

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> I am not JoAT. I'm super serial.
> 
> 6/5


Serial killer...like mafia?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Current vote:

4x @MadamPirate PE (rb, duran, tj, txj)

2x @squaretaper LIT AF PE (jaykay, lycee)

1x @txjennah PE (jean)

Everyone's post count has been met.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Also, I apologize for my lack of responsiveness. Work is going to keep me away until 5:00 at least. Will check back in as soon as possible.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

DuranDuran said:


> I'm dying to know who the JOAT is.


It is not me.



ChebyshevII PE said:


> Also, I apologize for my lack of responsiveness. Work is going to keep me away until 5:00 at least. Will check back in as soon as possible.


Dang job, getting in the way of Mafia.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Fine, I'll play along, but I'm not sure if I like this..

I am also not JoaT


----------



## User1

@ChebyshevII PE I'm gonna vote for @squaretaper LIT AF PE to see what happens


----------



## MadamPirate PE

@ChebyshevII PE I vote for @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

when is the vote cutoff time?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

jean15paul_PE said:


> when is the vote cutoff time?


9pm eastern / 8pm central / 7pm mountain / 6pm pacific


----------



## User1

hmmmmmmmmmmmmm calling @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## JayKay PE

I am the other JoAT. Neither MP nor JP are mafia.


----------



## Roarbark

JoaTs make this way more spicy than our normal special townie roles . 

Edit: Or maybe that's just these particular Jacks and or Jills.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

JayKay PE said:


> I am the other JoAT. Neither MP nor JP are mafia.


Dangit, I was all ready to make a last minute change to voting for MP following @RBHeadge PE's logic. Now I think I might stick with @txjennah PE


----------



## JayKay PE

Roarbark said:


> JoaTs make this way more spicy than our normal special townie roles .
> 
> Edit: Or maybe that's just these particular Jacks and or Jills.


Am I Jack or Jill? Tell me my name or I’ll steal your first born or something!!!

i am unsure of who square, txj, or tj are.


----------



## DLD PE

If we don't win tonight we suck, just sayin.


----------



## User1

chart94 said:


> I’m gonna vote for @MadamPirate PE for picking on @squaretaper LIT AF PE so soon. @ChebyshevII PE






tj_PE said:


> hm, chart's vote doesn't change anything unless there's other last minute changes coming, in which case I suspect them
> 
> @ChebyshevII PE I vote for @squaretaper LIT AF PE in the event someone else wants to make a tie vote bc if chart changes in retaliation for them and i suspect chart then i also suspect square.


this is why i'm keeping my vote for @squaretaper LIT AF PE

he always says he's maf so even if he actually is maf, if he switched up and didn't claim maf then that would be suspicious.


----------



## User1

jean15paul_PE said:


> Dangit, I was all ready to make a last minute change to voting for MP following @RBHeadge PE's logic. Now I think I might stick with @txjennah PE


why? it doesn't do anythingggggggg


----------



## User1

@DuranDuran can you reshare your table please? do we have 1 maf left or more?


----------



## User1

my quotes are from about the 630 pages i think. i feel like my quotes don't give enough context lol


----------



## DLD PE

tj_PE said:


> @DuranDuran can you reshare your table please? do we have 1 maf left or more?


I'm outside chasing my son around the yard, so I can't get to it, but yes there is one Mafia left.


----------



## User1

@RBHeadge PE are you gonna change yo vote? @txjennah PE? @DuranDuran? if jk is verified by RB as non maf and jk says mp is non maf ..


----------



## DLD PE

tj_PE said:


> @RBHeadge PE are you gonna change yo vote? @txjennah PE? @DuranDuran? if jk is verified by RB as non maf and jk says mp is non maf ..


MP has not claimed to be a JOAT. If she's not, she's most likely to be mafia.


----------



## User1

DuranDuran said:


> MP has not claimed to be a JOAT. If she's not, she's most likely to be mafia.


jk claimed joat and cleared mp and jp


----------



## DLD PE

tj_PE said:


> jk claimed joat and cleared mp and jp


Did i miss something?  Let me go back and look.

Edit:: TJ, thanks for clarifying this. I must have missed this while I was at work


----------



## User1

JayKay PE said:


> I am the other JoAT. Neither MP nor JP are mafia.






DuranDuran said:


> Did i miss something?  Let me go back and look.


----------



## DLD PE

Thx!!


----------



## DLD PE

Chevy, we need a update please


----------



## DLD PE

Hard to text to talk in one hand while shooting a water gun in the other lol


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

tj_PE said:


> @ChebyshevII PE I'm gonna vote for @squaretaper LIT AF PE to see what happens


Thanks! But I'm not maf. Just a kamikaze townie.


----------



## DLD PE

@ChebyshevII PE i change my vote to @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

DuranDuran said:


> @ChebyshevII PE i change my vote to @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Any other takers?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Triple?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Also: https://www.nasa.gov/feature/coverage-of-landmark-nasa-spacex-commercial-crew-test-flight


----------



## RBHeadge PE

JayKay PE said:


> I am the other JoAT. Neither MP nor JP are mafia.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Remaining players:
> 
> @jean15paul_PE - townie via investigation by JOAT 2
> 
> @RBHeadge PE  - JoAT #1
> 
> @DuranDuran - townie via investigation by JOAT 1;
> 
> @tj_PE
> 
> @MadamPirate PE  - townie via investigation by JOAT 2
> 
> @JayKay PE  - townie via nightime save by JOAT 1; JOAT 2
> 
> @txjennah PE
> 
> @LyceeFruit PE  - townie via investigation by JOAT 1;
> 
> @squaretaper LIT AF PE_ _


updated


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Current vote, T-1 hour:

5x @squaretaper LIT AF PE (duran, tj, madam, jaykay, lycee)

2x @MadamPirate PE (rb, txj)

1x @txjennah PE (jean)


----------



## RBHeadge PE

tj_PE said:


> @RBHeadge PE are you gonna change yo vote? @txjennah PE? @DuranDuran? if jk is verified by RB as non maf and jk says mp is non maf ..


Yes. I just logged on a few min ago.

@ChebyshevII PE I rescind me vote for @MadamPirate PE. I will cast a new vote shortly.


----------



## User1

RBHeadge PE said:


> Yes. I just logged on a few min ago.
> 
> @ChebyshevII PE I rescind me vote for @MadamPirate PE. I will cast a new vote shortly.


was just callin your attention


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Whelp, @squaretaper LIT AF PE looks toast.

In the event that he's not mafia: we only have two unverified players left. I am tracking @tj_PE tonight. @JayKay PE you should investigate @txjennah PE. No matter if one of us get's nightkilled, the other will have enough information to lead the successful lynch tomorrow night.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Whelp, @squaretaper LIT AF PE looks toast.
> 
> In the event that he's not mafia: we only have two unverified players left. I am tracking @tj_PE tonight. @JayKay PE you should investigate @txjennah PE. No matter if one of us get's nightkilled, the other will have enough information to lead the successful lynch tomorrow night.


This assumes that both JoaTs are who they claim to be. I must admit. I really hope one of you is lying. #LivingForTheDrama


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

I guess I should be trying to win and not playing for personal entertainment.


----------



## Roarbark

JayKay PE said:


> Am I Jack or Jill? Tell me my name or I’ll steal your first born or something!!!
> 
> i am unsure of who square, txj, or tj are.


Rumpelstiltskin!



jean15paul_PE said:


> This assumes that both JoaTs are who they claim to be. I must admit. I really hope one of you is lying. #LivingForTheDrama


Lying about something like that would be a pretty.... bold(?) move with so many townies left.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

10 minutes, ish.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

@ChebyshevII PE I'll also vote for @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## User1

THE SUSPENSE


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Time


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

@squaretaper LIT AF PE was lynched by the town.



Spoiler



He was a regular townie.


The final vote was:

6x @squaretaper LIT AF PE (rb, duran, tj, madam, jk, lycee)

1x @MadamPirate PE (txj)

1x @txjennah PE (jean)


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

WHOMP


----------



## User1

it jennah.

againnnnn lol


----------



## User1

but yes pls investigate me or whatever so jaykay can be sure i'm not maf finally


----------



## User1

sorry @squaretaper LIT AF PE   i definitely didn't help you not get dedded


----------



## DLD PE

We suck!   :brickwall:


----------



## User1

i know. i hate this game so much but also love it

when i dont go with my gut feelings

i regret it

when i do

i regret it

lmao


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Double post.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Roarbark said:


> Rumpelstiltskin!
> 
> Lying about something like that would be a pretty.... bold(?) move with so many townies left.


Oh, if I was mafia, today I absolutely would have come out with a lie about being JoaT. Town is closing in on you. Nothing to lose. Also with no PMs, it's MUCH easier to tell a lie that fits in with all the known facts.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

DuranDuran said:


> We suck!   :brickwall:


I wouldn't say that. The choice was down to three people. Maybe two people if you go by TJ's priors. Too few people to analyze that days votes, and too late in the day to try to figure stuff out. _Maybe_ if we had this info midday we could have divined something, but really it was a down to chance. No matter,  the town wins tomorrow night.


----------



## Roarbark

jean15paul_PE said:


> Oh, if I was mafia, today I absolutely would have come out with a lie about being JoaT. Town is closing in on you. Nothing to lose. Also with no PMs, it's MUCH easier to tell a lie that fits in with all the known facts.


If I remember I'll comment after the game's done. I'm currently dead will not comment.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Roarbark said:


> If I remember I'll comment after the game's done. I'm currently dead will not comment.


The suspense!!!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

I coulda told you that was a bad choice.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

I *TOLD* you I wasn’t maf...until I said I was and wasn’t. Told you I was kamikaze.  :rotflmao:


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Love the shenanigans with y’alls and VERY pleased I contributed...absolutely nothing.  :bananalama:


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

TRIPLE.


----------



## chart94 PE

Lol knowing who it is is fantastic.


----------



## chart94 PE

Dr evil owns Starbucks


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

No one was killed during the night.

Remaining players:

@jean15paul_PE

@RBHeadge PE

@DuranDuran

@tj_PE

@MadamPirate PE

@JayKay PE

@txjennah PE

@LyceeFruit PE


----------



## User1

So who saved who

I feel like JayKay prob saved rb and rb tracked me or txj?


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Here we go again!

1/5


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Not maf so heres my.dog

2/5


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Triple! 

3/5


----------



## DLD PE

1/5

Good morning everyone!  Glad no one was killed during the night.  I got called into the office today, so I won't be able to update the spreadsheet for a while.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

tj_PE said:


> So who saved who
> 
> I feel like JayKay prob saved rb and rb tracked me or txj?


I tracked @tj_PE last night. She did not use a night action.

So @JayKay PE must've used her doctor option and saved... someone.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Remaining players:
> 
> @jean15paul_PE  - townie via JoAT 2 investigation
> 
> @RBHeadge PE - JoAT 1
> 
> @DuranDuran  - townie via JoAT 1 investigation
> 
> @tj_PE - townie via JoAT 1 investigation
> 
> @MadamPirate PE  - townie via JoAT 2 investigation
> 
> @JayKay PE  - JoAT 2, townie via JoAT 1 doctor save
> 
> @txjennah PE  -  ??????????????????
> 
> @LyceeFruit PE  - townie via JoAT 1 investigation


updated


----------



## RBHeadge PE

@ChebyshevII PE I vote for @txjennah PE


----------



## RBHeadge PE

chart94 said:


> Dr evil owns Starbucks


My second graduate advisor does not own Starbucks!

Seriously, we would call him Dr. Evil behind his back. He was a malignant narcissist who looked like the dude from _Austin Powers_.

5/5


----------



## JayKay PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> I tracked @tj_PE last night. She did not use a night action.
> 
> So @JayKay PE must've used her doctor option and saved... someone.


I saved you last night.  I actually was too busy finishing my book about US slaughterhouse practices to change my original action to what you proposed (investigating tj).

(1/5)


----------



## JayKay PE

Also I am super hungry today

(2/5)


----------



## JayKay PE

TRRRRRRIPLE POST?

(3/5)


----------



## DLD PE

2/5

Hey Cheb,


----------



## DLD PE

3/5 I vote for...


----------



## JayKay PE

And I feel validated that my weird distrust of txj was correct?  I think I had mentioned something about it being easy to not vote when you're mafia and vote via pm

(4/5)


----------



## DLD PE

....ummmm....


----------



## JayKay PE

@ChebyshevII PE I vote for @txjennah PE

(5/5)


----------



## JayKay PE

DuranDuran said:


> 3/5 I vote for...


@JayKay PE


----------



## DLD PE

5/5

@ChebyshevII PE I vote for @txjennah PE


----------



## JayKay PE

You know what would suck?  If @RBHeadge PE was actually mafia and was super super evil and 'knows' who is a townie because, obviously, mafia, and is leading everyone on.

...

Why do I always think EBers playing this game are way evil than they actually are?


----------



## txjennah PE

Oh hey guys, how's it going


----------



## User1

@ChebyshevII PE i vote for @txjennah PE


----------



## User1

JayKay PE said:


> I saved you last night.  I actually was too busy finishing my book about US slaughterhouse practices to change my original action to what you proposed (investigating tj).
> 
> (1/5)


good thing bc you both would have investigated the same person!?!?!??!?!!!!!


----------



## User1

good


----------



## User1

game


----------



## User1

guys

5/5


----------



## txjennah PE

I'm totally cool with calling it now if you all are. Great game, all.  While I lied about being a townie, I wasn't lying about work so I am going to take a break next couple of games. Haven't been the most engaged player.  It's been fun playing with you all!


----------



## chart94 PE

I do like the JoaTs but it seems like the town has been skewed a bit. Idk might just be me lol


----------



## DLD PE

JayKay PE said:


> You know what would suck?  If @RBHeadge PE was actually mafia and was super super evil and 'knows' who is a townie because, obviously, mafia, and is leading everyone on.
> 
> ...
> 
> Why do I always think EBers playing this game are way evil than they actually are?


I bet you thought I was when I first started playing


----------



## DLD PE

Good game everyone!


----------



## DLD PE

chart94 said:


> I do like the JoaTs but it seems like the town has been skewed a bit. Idk might just be me lol


Didn't the mafia win the previous round?


----------



## User1

when rb didn't get killed after announcing he was joat i was like WAIT WHAT IF JK AND RB ARE MAF INSTEAD but then we only had one left so i was like ok i feel a lil better.


----------



## chart94 PE

DuranDuran said:


> Didn't the mafia win the previous round?


Maybe. I’m just being salty lol


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

I feel like I haven't survived until the end in a very long time.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

@Roarbark I think I"m supposed to remind you to say something interesting ... prompted about lying about being JoaT?


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

I feel like this game basically hinges upon getting lucky and finding a mafia within the first 2 days of voting.

Seems like when we get a mafia early (1) it thins out the mafia numbers, (2) it gives valuable voting info. But it's based on pure dumb luck.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE




----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Game over. @txjennah PE was the last Mafia.

@RBHeadge PE and @JayKay PE were the JoATs.

That was fun! Thanks, everyone!


----------



## DLD PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Game over. @txjennah PE was the last Mafia.
> 
> @RBHeadge PE and @JayKay PE were the JoATs.
> 
> That was fun! Thanks, everyone!


Thanks for modding! Great job!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Great modding @ChebyshevII PE!


----------



## User1

i feel like i could maybe mod next round? but i never have before so i need help. lol


----------



## User1

and not starting til monday


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

tj_PE said:


> i feel like i could maybe mod next round? but i never have before so i need help. lol


You've got lots of help   @JayKay PE is a fantastic mod!

...right, I guess I could help too...


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

(Also, in for next game)


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> Not maf so heres my.dog
> 
> 2/5
> 
> View attachment 17755


ER.MEH.GRD


----------



## RBHeadge PE

JayKay PE said:


> You know what would suck?  If @RBHeadge PE was actually mafia and was super super evil and 'knows' who is a townie because, obviously, mafia, and is leading everyone on.


Big elaborate plots don't work in this game. Especially with this crowd. You might fool the other players for a day or so, but you will eventually get caught.



JayKay PE said:


> Why do I always think EBers playing this game are way evil than they actually are?


I think you're paranoid.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

tj_PE said:


> good thing bc you both would have investigated the same person!?!?!??!?!!!!!


for the second night in a row too!

It didn't matter so long as one of us managed to investigate either you or @txjennah PE


----------



## RBHeadge PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> I feel like this game basically hinges upon getting lucky and finding a mafia within the first 2 days of voting.
> 
> Seems like when we get a mafia early (1) it thins out the mafia numbers, (2) it gives valuable voting info. But it's based on pure dumb luck.


There is certainly an element of luck to it, but I don't think it's exclusively a matter of chance. Previously when we played in larger games, I would prioritize building a known townie coalition over sniping mafia members.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Good game all!

Thanks for modding @ChebyshevII PE


----------



## RBHeadge PE

I can play the next game. And I also volunteer for a quick exit - as I'm owed one.


----------



## JayKay PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> I can play the next game. And I also volunteer for a quick exit - as I'm owed one.


No.  You're only allowed to play the long game.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

I'm in for another round


----------



## DLD PE

I'm in for next round.


----------



## Roarbark

jean15paul_PE said:


> Oh, if I was mafia, today I absolutely would have come out with a lie about being JoaT. Town is closing in on you. Nothing to lose. Also with no PMs, it's MUCH easier to tell a lie that fits in with all the known facts.





Roarbark said:


> If I remember I'll comment after the game's done. I'm currently dead will not comment.





RBHeadge PE said:


> Big elaborate plots don't work in this game. Especially with this crowd. You might fool the other players for a day or so, but you will eventually get caught.


Basically this. The bigger the lie, the more loose ends that will give it away.

There were many townies left, and only 1 mafia, so you need something that will carry you through several more days in order to win. In this particular game, claiming JOAT would basically mean waving an "I'm Mafia" flag, since RB had come out as JOAT and shared info. JayKay hadn't come out yet, but had magically called out "____ is mafia", resulting in a mafia death early on in game. But let's say there the other JOAT was dead and you could step in/pretend. 

*In order to win as fake JOAT you need to lead the town to lynch townies*. There's basically not too many ways you could do this and not be VERY suspicious. Especially with the other JOAT alive, it's a process of elimination with only a few people to clear at that point. 

So I said "...bold(?)" because it's an easily falsifiable claim, either now, or in a few days. Low chance of winning the whole she-bang. Maybe a good "Blaze of Glory" play though


----------



## User1

ok so i have

in: 

@ChebyshevII PE @RBHeadge PE @DuranDuran @jean15paul_PE 

out:

@txjennah PE

TBD:

@SaltySteve

@MadamPirate PE

@NikR_PE

@JayKay PE already suspish

@LyceeFruit PE

@vhab49_PE

@chart94

@Roarbark

@squaretaper LIT AF PE def maf

@Audi driver, P.E.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

I'm in!


----------



## Roarbark

@tj_PE I vote for @squaretaper LIT AF PE. I'm in.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Since I’m maf, I’m in, obvs.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Which rules are we playing next round? Traditional, tournament, something in between, something else?


----------



## User1

idk i assumed the same as previous game?


----------



## chart94 PE

tj_PE said:


> ok so i have
> 
> in:
> 
> @ChebyshevII PE @RBHeadge PE @DuranDuran @jean15paul_PE
> 
> out:
> 
> @txjennah PE
> 
> TBD:
> 
> @SaltySteve
> 
> @MadamPirate PE
> 
> @NikR_PE
> 
> @JayKay PE already suspish
> 
> @LyceeFruit PE
> 
> @vhab49_PE
> 
> @chart94
> 
> @Roarbark
> 
> @squaretaper LIT AF PE def maf
> 
> @Audi driver, P.E.


Sure in


----------



## NikR_PE

In @tj_PE


----------



## Roarbark

Assuming we're not starting til next week? I'm in field most of day tomorrow potentially.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Sure!


----------



## JayKay PE

I'm in if we're starting Monday, @tj_PE.

Let me know what type of game we're playing (Traditional = JoAts + Mafia/no PMs/minimum posts, or EB orginal = doctors, cops, mafia + PMs galore + no min post), and I can help you out getting started.  I can send you a 'master PM' with a bunch of info behind gameplay for mods and template PMs for the rolls.


----------



## JayKay PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> Sure!


ur gonna get woodchipped.  sorry i'm not mod


----------



## JayKay PE

TRRRRRRRRIPLE POST


----------



## SaltySteve PE

IN!!!! AS LONG AS Y'ALL DON'T KILL ME FIRST ROUND AGAIN!


----------



## SaltySteve PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Game over. @txjennah PE was the last Mafia.
> 
> @RBHeadge PE and @JayKay PE were the JoATs.
> 
> That was fun! Thanks, everyone!


I was really hoping RB was mafia and was trying out a potential strategy for the tournament.


----------



## User1

Roarbark said:


> Assuming we're not starting til next week? I'm in field most of day tomorrow potentially.


yes monday


----------



## User1

ok so i have (for a monday start)

in: 

@ChebyshevII PE @RBHeadge PE @DuranDuran @jean15paul_PE @SaltySteve @MadamPirate PE @NikR_PE @JayKay PE @LyceeFruit PE @chart94 @Roarbark @squaretaper LIT AF PE 

out:

@txjennah PE

TBD:

@vhab49_PE

@Audi driver, P.E.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Not maf, here's mah dog


----------



## JayKay PE

SaltySteve said:


> IN!!!! AS LONG AS Y'ALL DON'T KILL ME FIRST ROUND AGAIN!


I DIDN'T KILL YOU LAST ROUND.  FWEND SALTY


----------



## DLD PE

tj_PE said:


> ok so i have (for a monday start)
> 
> in:
> 
> @ChebyshevII PE @RBHeadge PE @DuranDuran @jean15paul_PE @SaltySteve @MadamPirate PE @NikR_PE @JayKay PE @LyceeFruit PE @chart94 @Roarbark @squaretaper LIT AF PE
> 
> out:
> 
> @txjennah PE
> 
> TBD:
> 
> @vhab49_PE
> 
> @Audi driver, P.E.


I vote we remove Audi off any future lists unless he specifically requests to play.

I know it's fun to mess with him and it can be entertaining to some of us to hear his comments, but more often than not he disrupts the overall strategy of the game.  I'd rather not keep inviting him, but that's just me.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

JayKay PE said:


> I'm in if we're starting Monday, @tj_PE.
> 
> Let me know what type of game we're playing (Traditional = JoAts + Mafia/no PMs/minimum posts, or EB orginal = doctors, cops, mafia + PMs galore + no min post), and I can help you out getting started.  I can send you a 'master PM' with a bunch of info behind gameplay for mods and template PMs for the rolls.


I'm guessing this is a typo? Tournament, not "traditional"?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

SaltySteve said:


> I was really hoping RB was mafia and was trying out a potential strategy for the tournament.


Yes I was trying a few things out, but they were mostly to understand the new game mechanics.

If I had any strategies in mind for the tournament, I would not have tested them here in public where potential future opponents could gather intel on me and use against me in the tourney.

T minus 11 days


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Oooo. I gotta sign up for the discord


----------



## JayKay PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> I'm guessing this is a typo? Tournament, not "traditional"?


Yes, sorry, I meant tournament.  I'm sure tj would figure it out when they messaged me.


----------



## JayKay PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Yes I was trying a few things out, but they were mostly to understand the new game mechanics.
> 
> If I had any strategies in mind for the tournament, I would not have tested them here in public where potential future opponents could gather intel on me and use against me in the tourney.
> 
> T minus 11 days


I love that you're taking this super seriously and dreading that my alternate duties might be called upon.

*cries in dum*


----------



## JayKay PE

TRRRRRRRRIPLE POST


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

jean15paul_PE said:


> Oooo. I gotta sign up for the discord


I just signed up. Looks kinda chaotic (i assume, hence the name?)


----------



## RBHeadge PE

JayKay PE said:


> I love that you're taking this super seriously and dreading that my alternate duties might be called upon.
> 
> *cries in dum*


Work has settled into a regular cadence and I'm no longer working excessive OT. It looks like a safe bet that I can be a full participant in the tournament.


----------



## User1

we should play tournament rules. 

don't we need a minimum number of people?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

RBHeadge PE said:


> Work has settled into a regular cadence and I'm no longer working excessive OT. It looks like a safe bet that I can be a full participant in the tournament.


Yahoo!!!!



tj_PE said:


> we should play tournament rules.
> 
> don't we need a minimum number of people?


I think the tournament games are 15 people each.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

I have no idea what the new rules are so I can't play anyway. And now folks don't want me in the thread so that's a double no from me.


----------



## DLD PE

Audi driver said:


> I have no idea what the new rules are so I can't play anyway. And now folks don't want me in the thread so that's a double no from me.


It's not that we don't want you in the thread.  I don't think we should invite you to play if you don't want to play.


----------



## JayKay PE

Audi driver said:


> I have no idea what the new rules are so I can't play anyway. And now folks don't want me in the thread so that's a double no from me.


A double no = yes.

So you're playing?  Yay!  Audi!


----------



## DLD PE

JayKay PE said:


> A double no = yes.
> 
> So you're playing?  Yay!  Audi!


He said No.  No means no.


----------



## JayKay PE

DuranDuran said:


> He said No.  No means no.


He didn't say "No".  He said "double no", which is completely different.

I want to be mafia with @Audi driver, P.E. and kill people again.  It's the only way to live!


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

DuranDuran said:


> He said No.  No means no.


I have this sudden urge to blow a rape whistle.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Paging @civilrobot!


----------



## blybrook PE

Right now, next week looks like I'll have some free time during the week. I'll give the Turney rules a spin again next week. 

Plus it'll help rb get ready for the real thing.


----------



## SaltySteve PE

DuranDuran said:


> I vote we remove Audi off any future lists unless he specifically requests to play.
> 
> I know it's fun to mess with him and it can be entertaining to some of us to hear his comments, but more often than not he disrupts the overall strategy of the game.  I'd rather not keep inviting him, but that's just me.


#unfriended


----------



## JayKay PE

Audi driver said:


> I have this sudden urge to blow a rape whistle.


I have this sudden urge to blow a-

Wait.  Oh.  I see what you did there.  Very tricky, audi.  Verrrrrrrrry tricky.


----------



## DLD PE

SaltySteve said:


> #unfriended


What? You unfriended me?


----------



## SaltySteve PE

DuranDuran said:


> What? You unfriended me?


No no no, you unfriended Audi.


----------



## DLD PE

SaltySteve said:


> No no no, you unfriended Audi.


Thanks.  I need more coffee!


----------



## Roarbark

I'm sorry for posting this, but what?

Edit: Gesundheit.


----------



## User1

so what do we do if we don't have 15 players? 

ok so i have (for a monday start)

in: 

@ChebyshevII PE @RBHeadge PE @DuranDuran @jean15paul_PE @SaltySteve @MadamPirate PE @NikR_PE @JayKay PE @LyceeFruit PE @chart94 @Roarbark @squaretaper LIT AF PE @blybrook PE

out:

@txjennah PE @Audi driver, P.E.

TBD:

@vhab49_PE

@civilrobot


----------



## User1

@JayKay PE pls send me the info for tournament rules gracias


----------



## User1

i'm so excited to know who is what, you guys


----------



## User1

I'll send out roles hopefully by noon tomorrow but people can start talkin now


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Sure. I'll play, @tj_PE


----------



## RBHeadge PE

tj_PE said:


> so what do we do if we don't have 15 players?


We have 14 now. 

We had 14 legit players last round. The "15th player" was an autokill on night one.  We could just play it the same way again. Just pick a rando non-player as an autokill on night one.


----------



## User1

Yeah that's what we'll do. I'll try to send out roles by noon tomorrow


----------



## JayKay PE

@tj_PE, so if roles go out by noon today (Monday).  Are we going to be starting at noon/is there going to be the mafia nightkill of the non-player tonight?


----------



## User1

JayKay PE said:


> @tj_PE, so if roles go out by noon today (Monday).  Are we going to be starting at noon/is there going to be the mafia nightkill of the non-player tonight?


ya


----------



## User1

*Mafia Round: TURNIPMENT-RULES. *

Alright guys here we go again...

There are townsfolk, and Mafia members. Townsfolk are going to try to eliminate the Mafia before the Mafia eliminates them. The game ends when either all of the Mafia is eliminated (town wins), or there are fewer townsfolk than Mafia members (Mafia wins).

*Since this is another tournament round with tournament rules, there will be NO PMING outside of people who have roles, who will be communicating in moderator PM threads, and you MUST post at least 5x per day (before 9PM EST) to proceed to the next voting day.  It is in the interest of both mafia members and townies to not prematurely lose members by not posting (you can post spam/OT to get to 5 post status).*

*The game will start on BLANK, requiring posting on Day 1.  There will not be a lynching on Day 1; lynching will begin on Day 2.  Mafia can lynch Day 1 and JoAT characters can use skills Day 1.*

There will be three (3) characters in this round, with one of the characters encompassing 2 of the standard characters we’re used previously (the cop and doctor roles).  I’ve described them, and their roles, below:

Mafia:


There will be 3 mafia members.  

It is mandatory for the mafia to kill someone each night.

Mafia can communicate at any time via PM to other mafia players.

The mafia kill is displayed as an action to the Tracker and Motion Detector (actions of the Jack of All Trades [JoAT]).

If mafia kill a special character, the role will not be revealed.

Since we are playing with 1 less player than required for tournament rules, the mafia will still kill tonight but it will be an untimely death of @txjennah PE. Thank you for your sacrifice.


*The mafia response must be received by 9PM EST.  The Mafia must kill starting DAY 1.*

Jack of All Trades (JoAT)


There will be 2 JoAT players.

They are separate players and will not be in communication with each other.

The JoAT player will have the following actions: *9x Doctor, 9x Motion Detector, 9x Tracker*

Doctor - Standard doctor role; you can save someone by sending the mod their name. *In Tournament Rules the thread will not learn the specific name of the user saved by the JoAT from the mafia, they will only know that the mafia did not complete a night kill.*  *If the person has been saved, they will continue to live in-game, unaware they were targeted, and the JoAT who used the Doctor skill will be the only member who knows they were **night targeted/saved.*

Motion Detector - Motion Detecting another player will detect any motion surrounding that player that Night. If they visit someone or were visited by someone else, you will detect motion. If they did not visit anyone and were not visited by anyone, you will not detect motion. You will not learn what type of Night Action was used on or by your target or who used those actions.  The mod response to this skill is ‘Motion detected’ or ‘No motion detected’.

Tracker -  Tracking another player informs you who that player used a Night Action on that night, if any. You will not learn what type of Night Action your target has.  The mod response to this skill is ‘Tracked player used a night action on BLANK’ or ‘Tracked player did not use a night action’.

*The JoAT response must be received by 9PM EST.  The JoAT can use skills starting DAY 1.*

Unlike the mafia, the JoAT can choose not to use a night action. If you do not submit an action, you will forego your action on that day. Keep in mind that if you have multiple uses of your abilities, you must cycle through all of them before being allowed to reuse any of them.

Townie


There will be 10 Townie players.

Townies cannot use night actions.  

Townies can have night actions performed on them (kills, saved by doctor, motion detected, or tracker). 

*Townies can begin to lynch on DAY 2*

If Townies lynch a special character, the role will be revealed.

I will be sending more specific instructions to the members of the Mafia and the JoAT. If you did not receive a PM from me, then you are a regular townsfolk.

*REMEMBER; DO NOT PM THIS GAME.*

You may use this thread to vote and post about the game. Anyone (playing or not playing, eliminated or not) can use this thread to speculate, discuss, accuse, or otherwise participate in the game; just please make sure to follow regular EB forum guidelines.

To vote on a person to eliminate, mention me @tj_PE and tell me specifically that 1) you are voting and 2) the username of the person you are voting to eliminate.

Example: @tj_PE I vote for @Roarbark because he keeps borking all night long

*Please submit your votes by 9:00 PM EST/8:00 PM Central/7:00 PM Mountain/6:00 PM Pacific Time/Whatever Roar and Bly-time.*

Your vote only counts if you are playing and not yet eliminated. If there is a tie for most votes, I will pick one of the voted users at random and/or require the tied players to send me 10 rounds of 'rock, paper, scissors'. If there are no votes, I will pick a person at random (i.e. role will not matter) to eliminate; suffice it to say it’s in both groups’ best interest to vote for at least one person.

Finally, you are not allowed to reveal your role, privately or publicly, after you have been eliminated. You may not post screengrabs of private messages in this thread.

For reference, the 15 players in this round are:

@ChebyshevII PE @RBHeadge PE @DuranDuran @jean15paul_PE @SaltySteve @MadamPirate PE @NikR_PE @JayKay PE @LyceeFruit PE @chart94 @Roarbark @squaretaper LIT AF PE @blybrook PE @vhab49_PE

I have sent out messages for specific roles. If you have not received a private message from me, then you are a regular townie. 

If you have any questions, or you would like me to tell you which players are still standing, please let me know.

Good luck to everyone!


----------



## JayKay PE

tj_PE said:


> *Mafia Round: TURNIPMENT-RULES. *









(1/5)


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Good morning all!

1/5


----------



## SaltySteve PE

Good morning! Let's get this party started. Have roles gone out yet?

Post 1/5


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Let the games begin!

We defeated the mafia last game, we can do it again this round. Part of our success last round was how we had so many game related discussions. Let's keep it up.

1/5


----------



## RBHeadge PE

SaltySteve said:


> Good morning! Let's get this party started. Have roles gone out yet?
> 
> Post 1/5


idk 

I haven't gotten anything yet.


----------



## SaltySteve PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Let the games begin!
> 
> We defeated the mafia last game, we can do it again this round. Part of our success last round was how we had so many game related discussions. Let's keep it up.
> 
> 1/5


I checked out last week after getting lynched. If I have time I might go back and read it cause it seemed like a good round for figuring out the mechanics of the tournament  rule system.

Post 2/5


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Waiting on confirmation of roles going out.  I would think they have, since TJ posted the staring post.

2/5


----------



## RBHeadge PE

SaltySteve said:


> I checked out last week after getting lynched. If I have time I might go back and read it cause it seemed like a good round for figuring out the mechanics of the tournament  rule system.
> 
> Post 2/5


I kept real time notes again. They're in a PM thread to maintain a time stamp. I won't release them until after the tournament is completed.

3/5


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Hi

1/5


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I r not maf, I no see msg

2/5


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Spamming

3/5


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I go back to work today

4/5


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

BYEEEEEEEEEE

5/5


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

hi guys 

1/5


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Moo is still on a partial hunger strike.

Girlfriend won't eat breakfast.

2/5


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

I might have to put a reminder in my phone to remember to vote. I'm considering instituting an 8pm curfew on my devices so I can wind down, read,  and sleep better.

The last few nights have been rough.

3/5


----------



## DLD PE

Good morning everyone! This week will be a busy one for me, and I don't know what my work-from-home days will be yet so I don't know when I will be able to post my spreadsheet.


----------



## txjennah PE

tj_PE said:


> *&lt;snip&gt;*


Happy to do my part!


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

good morning

(1/5)


----------



## RBHeadge PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> I might have to put a reminder in my phone to remember to vote. I'm considering instituting an 8pm curfew on my devices so I can wind down, read,  and sleep better.
> 
> The last few nights have been rough.
> 
> 3/5


I'll second that

4/5


----------



## DLD PE

2/5

I'm taking notes to see who is deviating from past behaviors.


----------



## User1

all: roles have gone out. it is stated as such in the rules post.

thank you for coming to my turnip talk


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Goooood morning!

@DuranDuran you maf?

(1/5)


----------



## MadamPirate PE

@Roarbark you maf? 

(2/5)


----------



## MadamPirate PE

@RBHeadge PE you maf?

(3/5)


----------



## MadamPirate PE

@jean15paul_PE you maf?

(4/5)


----------



## MadamPirate PE

@JayKay PE you maf?

(5/5)


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Since @tj_PE is modding, someone's gotta ask the hard questions.


----------



## JayKay PE

MadamPirate PE said:


> @JayKay PE you maf?
> 
> (5/5)


I am not maf.

(2/5)


----------



## SaltySteve PE

tj_PE said:


> Thank you for coming to my turnip talk







Post 3/5


----------



## JayKay PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> I might have to put a reminder in my phone to remember to vote. I'm considering instituting an 8pm curfew on my devices so I can wind down, read,  and sleep better.
> 
> The last few nights have been rough.
> 
> 3/5


I have an 8pm curfew on going outside or I get fined up to $10k.

Please remember to vote with me, a fellow townie.

(3/5)


----------



## chart94 PE

good morning peeps! 1/5


----------



## chart94 PE

re-watching avatar last airbender, pretty good series 2/5


----------



## JayKay PE

chart94 said:


> good morning peeps! 1/5


Good morning, chart!  Are you mafia?

(4/5)


----------



## chart94 PE

TRIIIIPPPPPPPPLLLLLLLLLLEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE 3/5


----------



## chart94 PE

JayKay PE said:


> Good morning, chart!  Are you mafia?
> 
> (4/5)


No i am not maf this round. I be townie


----------



## chart94 PE

My triple got denied    5/5


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

When we got Moo, we got her a toy turnip that had a green rope for roots (that quickly got shredded off) and it was wearing headphone. It said "turnip the beet"

I think it's hidden under the couch or in the "to mend" box since it's falling apart again. I've sewn it up twice now lol

4/5


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

JayKay PE said:


> I have an 8pm curfew on going outside or I get fined up to $10k.
> 
> Please remember to vote with me, a fellow townie.
> 
> (3/5)


We also have a curfew.  9pm, I think.  I mean, we are a collection of municipalities, so I don't know if my specific town has a curfew, or what. 

Will probably go vote at noon tomorrow.

3/5


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Also.  Townie here.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

chart94 said:


> My triple got denied    5/5


I see.... since  JayKay denied you:



JayKay PE said:


> Good morning, chart!  Are you mafia?
> 
> (4/5)


And last round denying a triple was grounds for being maf.... @Jaykay are you mafia?

Done with posts...and unintentional triple!


----------



## JayKay PE

vhab49_PE said:


> I see.... since  JayKay denied you:
> 
> And last round denying a triple was grounds for being maf.... @Jaykay are you mafia?


I am not mafia!  

(done!)


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Why was I not included?


----------



## DLD PE

MadamPirate PE said:


> Goooood morning!
> 
> @DuranDuran you maf?
> 
> (1/5)


No.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

MadamPirate PE said:


> @jean15paul_PE you maf?
> 
> (4/5)


I am not mafia. I'm a normal townie.

@MadamPirate PE are you mafia? 

(2/5)


----------



## NikR_PE

1/5


----------



## DLD PE

Audi driver said:


> Why was I not included?


You did not show interest/ask to play.

Something like, "I want to play this round", or "I'm in", would have been appropriate if you really wanted to play.


----------



## NikR_PE

I too am a townie

2/5


----------



## NikR_PE

A simple turnip enthusiast 

3/5


----------



## DLD PE

5/5

Post quota met.  Too early to have a suspicion list.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> I am not mafia. I'm a normal townie.
> 
> @MadamPirate PE are you mafia?
> 
> (2/5)


Nope! I'm a townie!


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

DuranDuran said:


> You did not show interest/ask to play.
> 
> Something like, "I want to play this round", or "I'm in", would have been appropriate if you really wanted to play.


Incorrect. Want to try again?


----------



## DLD PE

Audi driver said:


> Incorrect. Want to try again?


No.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

DuranDuran said:


> No.


Correct.


----------



## JayKay PE

Audi driver said:


> Why was I not included?


BECAUSE THEY DON'T UNDERSTAND YOUR LOVE OF PLAYING THIS GAME LIKE I DO!!!


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

JayKay PE said:


> BECAUSE THEY DON'T UNDERSTAND YOUR LOVE OF PLAYING THIS GAME LIKE I DO!!!


Incorrect. Want to try again?


----------



## JayKay PE

Audi driver said:


> JayKay PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> BECAUSE THEY DON'T UNDERSTAND YOUR LOVE OF PLAYING THIS TORTURING JAYKAY WHILE PLAYING THIS GAME LIKE I DO!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Incorrect. Want to try again?
Click to expand...

Fix'd?


----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

JayKay PE said:


> Fix'd?


Wrong.


----------



## SaltySteve PE

JayKay PE said:


> I have an 8pm curfew on going outside or I get fined up to $10k.


For real? That's awful. 

Post 4/5


----------



## RBHeadge PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> SaltySteve said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good morning! Let's get this party started. Have roles gone out yet?
> 
> Post 1/5
> 
> 
> 
> idk
> 
> I haven't gotten anything yet.
Click to expand...







MadamPirate PE said:


> @RBHeadge PE you maf?
> 
> (3/5)




No - see my post from three hours ago.  I am a boring townie.


----------



## blybrook PE

Morning all, 

Looks like good weather here in turnipville...

(1/5)


----------



## blybrook PE

Just another townie.

(2/5)


----------



## blybrook PE

And Redneck Mafia member. No special roles this round.

(3/5)


----------



## blybrook PE

Looks like I've got to cut my lawn again. Arg

4/5


----------



## blybrook PE

Is it Friday yet?

The weekend wasn't long enough...

5/5


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

vhab49_PE said:


> View attachment 17809


 Hoooooo are you? Hoo hoo, hoo hoo? 

(3/5)


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Need a haircut SPAM.

1/5


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Can't blame Rona SPAM.

2/5


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

I cut my own hair SPAM.

3/5


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Oh, and one more thing SPAM.

4/5


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

I'm maf SPAM.

5/5


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Am I doing this right?

6/5


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Septuple post!

7/5


----------



## DLD PE

@tj_PE  I vote for @Audi driver, P.E. so he doesn't feel left out.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Audi driver said:


> Why was I not included?


Because you chose not to be.


----------



## JayKay PE

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> I'm maf SPAM.
> 
> 5/5


uhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## JayKay PE

Audi driver said:


> Wrong.


Wrong.


----------



## Roarbark

I have not read stuff, and am spamming. 1/5


----------



## Roarbark

I am in the field probably all day today 2/5


----------



## Roarbark

Considering applying for exemption to posting rule last night, but forgot. So now I am posting at 6:40 am. 3/5


----------



## Roarbark

I hope everyone had a good weekend. I don't want to go to work. 4/5


----------



## Roarbark

I just wanna bang on my drum all day 5/5


----------



## blybrook PE

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> I'm maf SPAM.
> 
> 5/5


So you're admitting to being Mafia before there's even any threat to the town?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

blybrook PE said:


> So you're admitting to being Mafia before there's even any threat to the town?


I admit to being mafia any time I dang well please.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

vhab49_PE said:


> Because you chose not to be.


Close. But technically still wrong because that's never stopped anyone before.


----------



## SaltySteve PE

JayKay PE said:


> Audi driver said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong.
Click to expand...

Right

Post 4/5


----------



## SaltySteve PE

GUESS WHAT I'M DOING ON MY BIRTHDAY!!!!!! Again....

How bad would it suck if they cancelled the October exam?

Post 5/5


----------



## SaltySteve PE

Triple!!!


----------



## chart94 PE

Doctor..


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

SaltySteve said:


> View attachment 17811
> 
> 
> GUESS WHAT I'M DOING ON MY BIRTHDAY!!!!!! Again....
> 
> How bad would it suck if they cancelled the October exam?
> 
> Post 5/5


Bad.  I gotta get the SE done by 2023, or I am in that same boat... again.  Successful FE &amp; PE attempts both on my October birthday.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

chart94 said:


> Doctor..


Doolittle? Strange? Who?


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

SaltySteve said:


> Right
> 
> Post 4/5


Two wrongs don't make a right.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Audi driver said:


> Two wrongs don't make a right.


But three lefts do.


----------



## DLD PE

Audi driver said:


> Two wrongs don't make a right.


Three lefts do. Dang Vhab beat me to it lol.


----------



## JayKay PE

Audi driver said:


> Two wrongs don't make a right.


A wrongful action is not a practically or morally appropriate way to correct or cancel a previous wrongful action, but the sex is in the heel.


----------



## chart94 PE

vhab49_PE said:


> Bad.  I gotta get the SE done by 2023, or I am in that same boat... again.  Successful FE &amp; PE attempts both on my October birthday.


??????????


----------



## SaltySteve PE

chart94 said:


> vhab49_PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bad.  I gotta get the SE done by 2023, or I am in that same boat... again.  Successful FE &amp; PE attempts both on my October birthday.
> 
> 
> 
> ??????????
Click to expand...

Yeah I didn't get that either, looks like a bad google translation.


----------



## chart94 PE

vhab49_PE said:


> Doolittle? Strange? Who?


you are supposed to say doctor..,.


----------



## blybrook PE

Surgeon?

5+


----------



## DLD PE

This round is off to a great start lol


----------



## NikR_PE

vhab49_PE said:


> Bad.  I gotta get the SE done by 2023, or I am in that same boat... again.  Successful FE &amp; PE attempts both on my October birthday.


Do you have to reapply after 2023?

4/5


----------



## NikR_PE

blybrook PE said:


> Surgeon sturgeon?
> 
> 5+


FIFY

5/5


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

chart94 said:


> ??????????






SaltySteve said:


> Yeah I didn't get that either, looks like a bad google translation.






NikR_PE said:


> Do you have to reapply after 2023?
> 
> 4/5


It made sense when I typed it. Give me a break, it is Monday. I think it will be bad if they cancel again. Since I figure it will take me 2-3 tries for each day of the SE, (I am a horrible test taker) In 2023, the SE will be on my birthday.  Much like it was in 2012 when I took and passed the FE, and in 2017 when I took and passed the PE.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

JayKay PE said:


> A wrongful action is not a practically or morally appropriate way to correct or cancel a previous wrongful action, but the sex is in the heel.


Say what now?


----------



## DLD PE

@tj_PE I vote for @JayKay PE


----------



## JayKay PE

vhab49_PE said:


> Say what now?


----------



## JayKay PE

@DuranDuran

y?  I am a townie!


----------



## JayKay PE

Plsu, I thought this was the first night, so there is no townie lynching?


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

vhab49_PE said:


> Bad.  I gotta get the SE done by 2023, or I am in that same boat... again.  Successful FE &amp; PE attempts both on my October birthday.






vhab49_PE said:


> It made sense when I typed it. Give me a break, it is Monday. I think it will be bad if they cancel again. Since I figure it will take me 2-3 tries for each day of the SE, (I am a horrible test taker) In 2023, the SE will be on my birthday.  Much like it was in 2012 when I took and passed the FE, and in 2017 when I took and passed the PE.


um ok. I completely misunderstood. I thought you were saying if you didn't pass the SE by 2023 then you're in the same boat of having to take the test again. I'm not sure if you're drunk or if I am.

(4/5)


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

JayKay PE said:


> View attachment 17812


First JayKay is talking about d!cks in the "horse to stable" thread, and know she's posting kinky boots here....   I wonder where this is going?

(5/5)


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> um ok. I completely misunderstood. I thought you were saying if you didn't pass the SE by 2023 then you're in the same boat of having to take the test again. I'm not sure if you're drunk or if I am.


No.  I mean, I don't know if you are drunk, but I am not.

As far as ways to spend a birthday, 8 hour exam is not tops on my list.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> First JayKay is talking about d!cks in the "horse to stable" thread, and know she's posting kinky boots here....   I wonder where this is going?


Is EB rated R?


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

vhab49_PE said:


> Is EB rated R?


you should do an EB search for NSFW and see what you find

(5+)


----------



## DLD PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> First JayKay is talking about d!cks in the "horse to stable" thread, and know she's posting kinky boots here....   I wonder where this is going?


I dunno...but I LIKE them boots!


----------



## DLD PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> you should do an EB search for NSFW and see what you find


You don't have to.  It's in my EB Urban Dictionary.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

SaltySteve said:


> View attachment 17811
> 
> 
> GUESS WHAT I'M DOING ON MY BIRTHDAY!!!!!! Again....
> 
> How bad would it suck if they cancelled the October exam?
> 
> Post 5/5


 I know it's OT, but holy shit this is going to be one hell of a shit storm in the fall. 

We're either going to see a across-the-board cancellation again, a whole bunch of local cancellations, or random people getting bounced all over the country. What a f%^&amp;ing mess.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

vhab49_PE said:


> Is EB rated R?






jean15paul_PE said:


> you should do an EB search for NSFW and see what you find






DuranDuran said:


> You don't have to.  It's in my EB Urban Dictionary.


I wasn't saying to search for NSFW to find the meaning. I was saying search EB for NSFW content to decide whether it's rated R or not. Pretty sure I've seen some nudity before.

(5+)


----------



## RBHeadge PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> I wasn't saying to search for NSFW to find the meaning. I was saying search EB for NSFW content to decide whether it's rated R or not. Pretty sure I've seen some nudity before.


There are definitely a few threads I won't open on my work computer.


----------



## DLD PE

I keep my phone disconnected from the company wi-fi.


----------



## JayKay PE

I just like sexy heels.

This is a JK choice.

Mafia do not wear heels, because you cannot run in heels.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

JayKay PE said:


> I just like sexy heels.
> 
> This is a JK choice.
> 
> Mafia do not wear heels, because you cannot run in heels.


You can if you try hard enough. Or practice more.


----------



## User1

JayKay PE said:


> I just like sexy heels.
> 
> This is a JK choice.
> 
> Mafia do not wear heels, because you cannot run in heels.


since when does the mafia run

in soviet russia, the mafia doesn't run from you. you run from the mafia. 

or something


----------



## DLD PE

vhab49_PE said:


> You can if you try hard enough. Or practice more.


But when you practice, send pics.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

tj_PE said:


> since when does the mafia run
> 
> in soviet russia, the mafia doesn't run from you. you run from the mafia.
> 
> or something


suspicious

(5+)


----------



## blybrook PE

There are a TON of NSFW threads / posts on EB, many are properly tagged, others are not.

It is up to the user to determine.


----------



## JayKay PE

blybrook PE said:


> There are a TON of NSFW threads / posts on EB, many are properly tagged, others are not.
> 
> It is up to the user to determine.


I feel like this is a trap I should not spring while I'm at work.

*squinty eyes*


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

JayKay PE said:


> I feel like this is a trap I should not spring while I'm at work.
> 
> *squinty eyes*


Is probably good to be suspish.


----------



## SaltySteve PE

JayKay PE said:


> Plsu, I thought this was the first night, so there is no townie lynching?






tj_PE said:


> Since we are playing with 1 less player than required for tournament rules, the mafia will still kill tonight but it will be an untimely death of @txjennah PE. Thank you for your sacrifice.




The way I read that is that tonight (Monday) is Day 1, so no town action but I think the JOATs get an action other than saving TxJ


----------



## User1

SaltySteve said:


> The way I read that is that tonight (Monday) is Day 1, so no town action but I think the JOATs get an action other than saving TxJ


correct


----------



## blybrook PE

SaltySteve said:


> The way I read that is that tonight (Monday) is Day 1, so no town action but I think the JOATs get an action other than saving TxJ


That's my read as well.

One of the JoATs can save @Audi driver, P.E.


----------



## chart94 PE

vhab49_PE said:


> It made sense when I typed it. Give me a break, it is Monday. I think it will be bad if they cancel again. Since I figure it will take me 2-3 tries for each day of the SE, (I am a horrible test taker) In 2023, the SE will be on my birthday.  Much like it was in 2012 when I took and passed the FE, and in 2017 when I took and passed the PE.


Ohhhhhh I’ll bet the under and say you’ll pass first time!!!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

chart94 said:


> Ohhhhhh I’ll bet the under and say you’ll pass first time!!!


I appreciate the vote of confidence.  Hopefully you don't put a lot of money on that bet.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## chart94 PE

vhab49_PE said:


> I appreciate the vote of confidence.  Hopefully you don't put a lot of money on that bet.


 made money


----------



## User1

vhab49_PE said:


> I appreciate the vote of confidence.  Hopefully you don't put a lot of turnips on that bet.


fify


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

tj_PE said:


> fify


Yaaaaaas!


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

No turnip emoji, so


----------



## DLD PE

Watership Down emoji.


----------



## blybrook PE

:JR-WOULD: :dance:


----------



## User1

I have @LyceeFruit PE as under quota for the day (apologies if i missed one) you need 1 more post to stay in the game and 3 hours to make it happen.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

-+


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Quota!

5/5


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Gah. Is going to be hot tomorrow. So making zucchini bread today.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Audi driver said:


> Why was I not included?


----------



## Roarbark

Did I miss anything? Am I dead yet?


----------



## JayKay PE

Roarbark said:


> Did I miss anything? Am I dead yet?


Your assigned death day is two days from tomorrow. Mine should be tomorrow. I’ll put on a kettle for you.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Mafia killed someone yet? Gets announced in the morning I guess?

(5+)


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Morning 

1/5


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Everyone still alive?

1/5


----------



## JayKay PE

Morning!  I know @txjennah PE died last night as the sacrifice.

(1/5)


----------



## SaltySteve PE

Morning everyone. 

Post 1/5


----------



## SaltySteve PE

I can see a show of hands? Who all didn't die last night?

️

Post 2/5


----------



## SaltySteve PE

Tripple!!!!

Post 3/5


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Still here

2/5


----------



## DLD PE

1/5

@tj_PE I'd like to vote for whoever killed of @txjennah PE

Seriously though, busy day for me but I work from home now Wed and Thurs so I'll have my spreadsheet up and running tomorrow morning.  Have a great day!


----------



## DLD PE

2/5

Day 1 analysis:  Not much to talk about.  Most players are acting like they're typical selves, not much deviation.


----------



## JayKay PE

I'm super tired and super busy at work.  Luckily, I have no meetings today (scheduled, at least), so I can plug in my headphones and hopefully plow through one project and work on project business cases later today.

(2/5)


----------



## DLD PE

3/5

The most interesting game related post on Day 1 was the Chart-Vhab "doctor" exchange starting at the bottom of page 659, but not sure how much to read into this.


----------



## DLD PE

JayKay PE said:


> I'm super tired and super busy at work.  Luckily, I have no meetings today (scheduled, at least), so I can plug in my headphones and hopefully plow through one project and work on project business cases later today.
> 
> (2/5)


Thanks for the triple deny.  At least post some boot pics.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

DuranDuran said:


> Thanks for the triple deny.  At least post some boot pics.


Ohhh... @JayKay PE.  Still Denying triples?

Maybe I have something to go on here....


----------



## JayKay PE

vhab49_PE said:


> Ohhh... @JayKay PE.  Still Denying triples?
> 
> Maybe I have something to go on here....


Not maf.  Please don't kill.  Simple townie.

(3/5)


----------



## RBHeadge PE

After day one, by my count, the following players

Claimed or implied (by saying got no PM) townie status without being asked:


RBHeadge

Cheb

NikR

Bly

vhab

Salty

Claimed townie after being asked


JK

Chart

Duran

Jean

MP

Made no claims


lycee

roar

Claimed maf (as usual)


square

I don't believe that anything can be divined by analyzing the collective claims


----------



## User1

@txjennah PE was killed by the mafia. word on the street is she had the orange tulips the mafia wanted and she would not give them up. 

The remaining players are

@ChebyshevII PE @RBHeadge PE @DuranDuran @jean15paul_PE @SaltySteve @MadamPirate PE @NikR_PE @JayKay PE @LyceeFruit PE @chart94 @Roarbark @squaretaper LIT AF PE @blybrook PE @vhab49_PE


----------



## User1

(i will try to remember to post at night as i'm behind everyone by a million hours.)


----------



## User1

I'm counting posts from deadline of 9pm EST for yesterday, fyi


----------



## JayKay PE

Is it bad that I got the notification from tj and my first thought was "Shit, I died" even though I knew txj was dying?

(4/5)


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Gmornin 

1/5


----------



## NikR_PE

JayKay PE said:


> Is it bad that I got the notification from tj and my first thought was "Shit, I died" even though I knew txj was dying?
> 
> (4/5)


Ditto

1/5


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Work is busy

2/5


----------



## NikR_PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Gmornin
> 
> 1/5


Good Morning

2/5


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

No triple

3/5


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Now triple?

4/5


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

D’oh!

5/5


----------



## NikR_PE

it wasnt even a double.

Meeting in 3 minutes. So see y'all later.

3/5


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Oh, poor TxJ... guys, she didn't even sign up and got mercilessly killed!

Lets get those Mafia turds!


----------



## blybrook PE

Morning all

1/5


----------



## blybrook PE

Time to avenge txj against the tulip stealing scum

2/5


----------



## blybrook PE

I mean who would kill over tulips, they're not turnips!

3/5


----------



## blybrook PE

Who's got the vegetable garden going?

4/5


----------



## blybrook PE

I've got rhubarb!

5/5


----------



## SaltySteve PE

blybrook PE said:


> Who's got the vegetable garden going?
> 
> 4/5


I've got a small garden going!

Sugar snap peas, mini pumpkins, a couple of varieties tomatoes, 3 varieties of peppers, cucumbers if I can get the bugs to stop eating the leaves. Basil, garlic, "I'm an idiot who can't write TIME!", chives, and rosemary.


----------



## SaltySteve PE

That last one was Post 4/5

Post 5/5


----------



## SaltySteve PE

SaltySteve said:


> I've got a small garden going!
> 
> Sugar snap peas, mini pumpkins, a couple of varieties tomatoes, 3 varieties of peppers, cucumbers if I can get the bugs to stop eating the leaves. Basil, garlic, "I'm an idiot who can't write TIME!", chives, and rosemary.


uhhhm? I spelled "I'm an idiot who can't write TIME!" and it autocorrected to that. Thatys odd.


----------



## JayKay PE

blybrook PE said:


> I've got rhubarb!
> 
> 5/5


Super jelly!!! I made blueberry rhubarb pie last night. I wish I had fresh rhubarb. It prob tastes fantastic!!!

(done/5)


----------



## SaltySteve PE

I even spaced it out that time. WTH


----------



## SaltySteve PE

I feel like I just found an EB easter egg.


----------



## User1

update: cheb, bly, jk and salty have completed quota for the day

no votes


----------



## DLD PE

tj_PE said:


> update: cheb, bly, jk and salty have completed quota for the day
> 
> no votes


I haven't completed my quota?


----------



## SaltySteve PE

All of this is insignificant to the fact that the EB gods wont let you write thym.e!!! 

Someone else please try it to see if it's just me!!!!


----------



## User1

DuranDuran said:


> I haven't completed my quota?


now you have


----------



## DLD PE

SaltySteve said:


> All of this is insignificant to the fact that the EB gods wont let you write thym.e!!!
> 
> Someone else please try it to see if it's just me!!!!


"I'm an idiot who can't write TIME!".

Yeah it's you.


----------



## SaltySteve PE

DuranDuran said:


> "I'm an idiot who can't write TIME!".
> 
> Yeah it's you.


----------



## DLD PE

SaltySteve said:


> View attachment 17825


That's funny!  Clever trick and kudos to whomever programmed that!


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

DuranDuran said:


> That's funny!  Clever trick and kudos to whomever programmed that!


Thanks @leggo PE for the laughs this morning.

2/5


----------



## SaltySteve PE

@tj_PE I vote for @leggo PE for their trickery.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

li'm here kind of.

i'm distracted by real life news.

which is impacting my ability to focus on my job.

with my very real and looming deadlines.

3/5


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

i'm not maf but my heart isn't really here for this round 

4/5


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

sorry my fellow townies

5/5


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

I am so lost.... in thyme.

3/5 maybe?


----------



## User1

LyceeFruit PE said:


> li'm here kind of.
> 
> i'm distracted by real life news.
> 
> which is impacting my ability to focus on my job.
> 
> with my very real and looming deadlines.
> 
> 3/5


i hope everything is ok ♥ take care of yourself.


----------



## User1

vhab49_PE said:


> I am so lost.... in thyme.
> 
> 3/5 maybe?


4


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Well then.  I am not seeing any suspish behaviors.  

How does @NikR_PE feel about being my first votee?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

JayKay PE said:


> Is it bad that I got the notification from tj and my first thought was "Shit, I died" even though I knew txj was dying?
> 
> (4/5)


You're not alone. It's force of habit. 

3/5


----------



## blybrook PE

JayKay PE said:


> Super jelly!!! I made blueberry rhubarb pie last night. I wish I had fresh rhubarb. It prob tastes fantastic!!!
> 
> (done/5)
> 
> View attachment 17822
> 
> 
> View attachment 17823


Nothing like fresh rhubarb right from the garden. That pie looks great!

5+


----------



## blybrook PE

thyme test


----------



## blybrook PE

Looks like thyme works right for me.  I remember why this trickery came to be. Ask @NJmike PE since he really started with time/thyme


----------



## RBHeadge PE

SaltySteve said:


> I feel like I just found an EB easter egg.


I can't remember the genesis of that one. There are other autocorrect easter eggs on the board.

Once upon a time "FTW" was auto-changed to "sucks!" regardless of context. It made discussion of the "Software PE exam" interesting. It would always change to "SoSUCKS!are" or something like that.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

wait, what is the time easter egg?

time

thyme

(2/5... 1 was last night)


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

now I want a thyme and rhubarb pie

(3/5)


----------



## SaltySteve PE

"I'm an idiot who can't write TIME!" test.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Thyme


----------



## SaltySteve PE

SaltySteve said:


> "I'm an idiot who can't write TIME!" test.


Hahaha. Still working for me!!!


----------



## DLD PE

"I'm an idiot who can't write TIME!"

:Failed: again!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Mechanical keyboards are the shiznit.

1/5


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Cherry MX Brown switches are the shiznit.

2/5


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Triple?

3/5


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Not too clicky and not too loud.

4/5


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

But just loud enough so people know I'm in charge.

5/5


----------



## DLD PE

@tj_PE i vote for @ChebyshevII PE


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

DuranDuran said:


> @tj_PE i vote for @ChebyshevII PE


You’re really gonna off me on (basically) the first day? Rude.

@tj_PE I vote for @DuranDuran in retaliation.


----------



## JayKay PE

Thyme?


----------



## JayKay PE

Just trying to be part of the group!


----------



## JayKay PE

Trrrrrrrrrirple post!


----------



## SaltySteve PE

SaltySteve said:


> Hahaha. Still working for me!!!






DuranDuran said:


> "I'm an idiot who can't write TIME!"
> 
> :Failed: again!


Must be a Tennessee thing.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

thyme


----------



## JayKay PE

@blybrook PE, seems like the pie was a hit!  No more left, which is great for me, since I did not want to transport that back home.


----------



## DLD PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> You’re really gonna off me on (basically) the first day? Rude.
> 
> @tj_PE I vote for @DuranDuran in retaliation.


@ChebyshevII PE I only did it since you passed the ""I'm an idiot who can't write TIME!"" test.  I was looking for a reaction.  Nothing telling.

@tj_PE I retract my vote from @ChebyshevII PE.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

DuranDuran said:


> @ChebyshevII PE I only did it since you passed the ""I'm an idiot who can't write TIME!"" test.  I was looking for a reaction.  Nothing telling.
> 
> @tj_PE I retract my vote from @ChebyshevII PE.


All is forgiven.

@tj_PE I retract my vote for @DuranDuran.


----------



## blybrook PE

THYME TIME Thyme Time "THYME" "TIME" ??? 

Looks like mafia trickery to me!


----------



## JayKay PE

I AM SO CONFUSED.  Is thyme supposed to change?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

It was about thyme that we had some game related discussions this round.


----------



## blybrook PE

It is some sort of trickery by the mafia to confuse the townies. Hiding their true intentions.


----------



## JayKay PE

*has been befuddled by the mafia trickery*


----------



## User1

as of right now i have 

everyone but @jean15paul_PE @NikR_PE @Roarbark @MadamPirate PE @chart94 has met their quota

votes: nil


----------



## PeeWee

"I'm an idiot who can't write TIME!" "I'm an idiot who can't write TIME!"


----------



## PeeWee

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## blybrook PE

Dammit PeeWee, why'd you have to go and figure it out...


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Thyme


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

“Thyme”


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Wtf


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Can someone explain it to me like I'm 5 years old?

(3/5)


----------



## JayKay PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> Can someone explain it to me like I'm 5 years old?
> 
> (3/5)


ditto


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Also someone has to start real voting

@... shit who is the mod...

@tj_PE I vote for @NikR_PE because random.

(4/5)


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

quota met

(5/5)


----------



## DLD PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> Can someone explain it to me like I'm 5 years old?
> 
> (3/5)


Parsley, sage and rosemary.  I don't know how else to explain it.


----------



## NikR_PE

vhab49_PE said:


> Well then.  I am not seeing any suspish behaviors.
> 
> How does @NikR_PE feel about being my first votee?


since @jean15paul_PE has already voted for me, I would request you dont vote for me since I am a townie.

4/5.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Alright, work has been keeping me from EB.

@ChebyshevII PE, you maf?

(1/5)


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

MadamPirate PE said:


> Alright, work has been keeping me from EB.
> 
> @ChebyshevII PE, you maf?
> 
> (1/5)


Negative.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

@blybrook PE, you maf?

(2/5)


----------



## MadamPirate PE

@NikR_PE you maf?

(3/5)


----------



## NikR_PE

@tj_PE I vote for @chart94 with zero evidence.

5/5


----------



## MadamPirate PE

@Roarbark you maf?

(4/5)


----------



## NikR_PE

MadamPirate PE said:


> @NikR_PE you maf?
> 
> (3/5)


I am not mafia.



NikR_PE said:


> since I am a townie


----------



## MadamPirate PE

@chart94 you maf?

(5/5)


----------



## MadamPirate PE

NikR_PE said:


> I am not mafia.


Sorry, didn't see that, was tryna hit my quota.


----------



## blybrook PE

MadamPirate PE said:


> @blybrook PE, you maf?
> 
> (2/5)


I'm Redneck Mafia, not game mafia


----------



## blybrook PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> Can someone explain it to me like I'm 5 years old?
> 
> (3/5)






JayKay PE said:


> ditto


It's something that was written for folks with a certain post count and below. When you exceed that post count, it goes away and you can write Thyme all you want. You can thank @NJmike PE for it!


----------



## DLD PE

This is not a good page to be on.


----------



## User1

vote update:

@chart94 1 (nikr)

@NikR_PE 1 (jp)


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

blybrook PE said:


> It's something that was written for folks with a certain post count and below. When you exceed that post count, it goes away and you can write Thyme all you want. You can thank @NJmike PE for it!


That explains it.


----------



## SaltySteve PE




----------



## DLD PE

@tj_PE I vote for @MadamPirate PE for putting all her posts on the wrong page.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

blybrook PE said:


> THYME TIME Thyme Time "THYME" "TIME" ???
> 
> Looks like mafia trickery to me!


SUSPISH

6/5


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

spam to next page


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

spam to next page


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

unedited TOP


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> unedited TOP


Nice try!


----------



## blybrook PE

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> SUSPISH
> 
> 6/5


My posting was before @PeeWee showed up and figured out what was going on in better detail.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> Nice try!


?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> ?


No points for tops outside the SPAM thread sonnnnn. I mean, you can still do it, but it's kind of pointless.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

I don't make the rules.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

I don't follow them either. Triple SPAM.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Jumping on the bandwagon here. Thyme?


----------



## blybrook PE

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> Jumping on the bandwagon here. Thyme?


You've got enough posts that it doesn't autocorrect for you.


----------



## SaltySteve PE

blybrook PE said:


> You've got enough posts that it doesn't autocorrect for you.


@jean15paul_PE can write the word that must not be written and has 2100 posts. 

@DuranDuran has 1859 and cant. Duran I need you to go spam some other thread and get back to us at 2000 posts to confirm @blybrook PE theory.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

OBE


----------



## blybrook PE

SaltySteve said:


> @jean15paul_PE can write the word that must not be written and has 2100 posts.
> 
> @DuranDuran has 1859 and cant. Duran I need you to go spam some other thread and get back to us at 2000 posts to confirm @blybrook PE theory.


Or you can go to the spam thread and become a dedicated spammer. It doesn't take long to boost your post count when you copy-paste-post


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

blybrook PE said:


> Or you can go to the spam thread and become a dedicated spammer. It doesn't take long to boost your post count when you copy-paste-post


YEAH WE NEED MOAR SPAMMERS


----------



## RBHeadge PE

blybrook PE said:


> squaretaper LIT AF PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jumping on the bandwagon here. Thyme?
> 
> 
> 
> You've got enough posts that it doesn't autocorrect for you.
Click to expand...

Yeah he was one of the October 2019 Spam thread winners.


----------



## SaltySteve PE

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> YEAH WE NEED MOAR SPAMMERS


I have a goal of keeping my reputation/total posts above 0.5 so I can't participate in all that spam nonsense. Right now I'm sitting at 0.66.


----------



## blybrook PE

SaltySteve said:


> I have a goal of keeping my reputation/total posts above 0.5 so I can't participate in all that spam nonsense. Right now I'm sitting at 0.66.


Spoken like true mafioso


----------



## DLD PE

Square and Madam writing meaningless (for the game) posts that only serve to distract.

@tj_PE I change my vote to @squaretaper LIT AF PE since MP was mafia last round and I'm going by odds.


----------



## blybrook PE

@tj_PE, I hereby cast a *randomized* vote for @SaltySteve unless other credible information comes to light


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

DuranDuran said:


> Square and Madam writing meaningless (for the game) posts that only serve to distract.
> 
> @tj_PE I change my vote to @squaretaper LIT AF PE since MP was mafia last round and I'm going by odds.


Listen fella, buddy, pal, friend, guy. LITERALLY ALL my posts are quality posts. Check your facts.


----------



## DLD PE

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> Listen fella, buddy, pal, friend, guy. LITERALLY ALL my posts are quality posts. Check your facts.


Checking.... :reading:

Umm...define quality  :dunno: ?


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

SaltySteve said:


> I have a goal of keeping my reputation/total posts above 0.5 so I can't participate in all that spam nonsense. Right now I'm sitting at 0.66.


So you're letting other people's opinions dictate your behavior? #judged


----------



## SaltySteve PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> So you're letting other people's opinions dictate your behavior? #judged


@tj_PE I vote for @jean15paul_PE for being mean and judging me.


----------



## chart94 PE

What did i miss besides @NikR_PE unjustly and maliciously attacking me? 1/5


----------



## chart94 PE

i just came back from a nice 3 mile walk with my dog 2/5


----------



## chart94 PE

need to go teach the intern how to do a design review  until later 3/5


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Well, Thyme.

Pie.

...

Not sure what else.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

@tj_PE I vote @NikR_PE. Just a gut feel.


----------



## User1

ok i have for votes:

2 @NikR_PE (cheb, chart)

1 @SaltySteve (bly)

1 @chart94 (nikr)

1 @jean15paul_PE (salty)

1 @squaretaper LIT AF PE (duran)

@Roarbark and @chart94 haven't met quota. 3h52m left. let me know if i missed a vote


----------



## DLD PE

@tj_PE I vote for @tj_PE for not counting my vote.


----------



## User1

DuranDuran said:


> @tj_PE I vote for @tj_PE for not counting my vote.


idk what you're talking about


----------



## DLD PE

@tj_PE thanks!


----------



## User1

DuranDuran said:


> @tj_PE thanks!


i had  your og vote crossed out in my spreadsheet and it made things all jumbled. lol sorry


----------



## NikR_PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> @tj_PE I vote @NikR_PE. Just a gut feel.


Bruh this is day 1 of lynching. you may want to create a tie by voting for someone else. Also, I am a townie. So my death will bring the wrath of angry townies onto you next round. 

Quota met.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NikR_PE said:


> Bruh this is day 1 of lynching. you may want to create a tie by voting for someone else. Also, I am a townie. So my death will bring the wrath of angry townies onto you next round.


Yeah, that's what all the Mafia say...


----------



## Roarbark

JayKay PE said:


> Super jelly!!! I made blueberry rhubarb pie last night. I wish I had fresh rhubarb. It prob tastes fantastic!!!
> 
> View attachment 17822
> 
> 
> View attachment 17823


OOOOOooooooh. Look at all that fruit! 1/5


----------



## Roarbark

LyceeFruit PE said:


> i'm not maf but my heart isn't really here for this round


I feel that. But I still don't want to die.  2/5


----------



## Roarbark

vhab49_PE said:


> I am so lost.... in "I'm an idiot who can't write TIME!".
> 
> 3/5 maybe?


What is this? Why is everyone going off on "I'm an idiot who can't write TIME!"? Did I miss an EB meme?


----------



## Roarbark

I know a guy named Justin whose middle name is "I'm an idiot who can't write TIME!". (4/5)


----------



## Roarbark

The temperature is too damn high. And it's not even the hottest time of the day yet. 

 Nothing noteworthy has really happened yet, so I have no game related input. Except responding to @MadamPirate PE that I am not maf this round.


----------



## Roarbark

Roarbark said:


> I know a guy named Justin whose middle name is "I'm an idiot who can't write TIME!". (4/5)


New post 'edit": Ah, meme mystery revealed .  It really do be like that though.


----------



## User1

ok i gotta really cram before EOD. I'll try to give an update in about 1.5h


----------



## chart94 PE

I dont think i ever voted for @NikR_PE.... but i guess i roll with it now. @tj_PE 4/5


----------



## chart94 PE

i thought i posted 5 already but maybe that was 4/5 im sorry i just got done helping the intern learn how to do design reviews.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Hi


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Thyme


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

@tj_PE i randomly vote for @blybrook PE sorry bear


----------



## User1

update:

3 @NikR_PE (cheb, jp, chart)

1 @SaltySteve (bly)

1 @squaretaper LIT AF PE (duran)

1 @chart94 (nikr)

1 @blybrook PE (lycee)

44 minutes


----------



## blybrook PE

Got thyme?


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Yes, I do have thyme.


----------



## Roarbark

I'm scared to type the names of herbs now.


----------



## User1

16 minutes to vote, people


----------



## User1

Time


----------



## MadamPirate PE

FACK I FORGOT BECAUSE I WORKED LATE ARGH


----------



## User1

@NikR_PE pleaded with the town, and promised he wouldn't bang the shovel on the rocks before 10am anymore. All he wanted was to pad his savings a bit from the money rock! Alas, the town pushed him off the cliff with no ladder. 

@NikR_PE was regular townsfolk.

The remaining players are

@ChebyshevII PE @RBHeadge PE @DuranDuran @jean15paul_PE @SaltySteve @MadamPirate PE @JayKay PE @LyceeFruit PE @chart94 @Roarbark @squaretaper LIT AF PE @blybrook PE @vhab49_PE


----------



## User1

The mafia kills @blybrook PE in the night. He wasn't tipping his 99k for each visit to the island.

The remaining players are: 

@ChebyshevII PE @RBHeadge PE @DuranDuran @jean15paul_PE @SaltySteve @MadamPirate PE @JayKay PE @LyceeFruit PE @chart94 @Roarbark @squaretaper LIT AF PE @vhab49_PE


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Feck. I got distracted by kittens.


----------



## chart94 PE

frick!!!! we are gonna have a tough time this round. FRIIIIICCCCKKKKKKK. Hopefully the JOAT is able to find out something tonight...


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Feck feckitty feck feck


----------



## User1

i would like to know the difference between frick and feck


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

tj_PE said:


> i would like to know the difference between frick and feck


Functionally there is none. I like feck because it’s funnier.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Dangit! Sorry @NikR_PE. My fault.

We'll get this win for the town and avenge you.


----------



## NikR_PE

booooooooo


----------



## Roarbark

NikR_PE said:


> booooooooo


----------



## SaltySteve PE

Good morning!

Post (1/5)


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Anyone have any decent game related insights to share?

I think it may be too early to learn anything from looking at patterns. And it's certainly too early for the JoATs to publicly reveal themselves.


----------



## User1

RBHeadge PE said:


> Anyone have any decent game related insights to share?
> 
> I think it may be too early to learn anything from looking at patterns. And it's certainly too early for the JoATs to publicly reveal themselves.


me! lol


----------



## DLD PE

1/5

Unfortunately, I really don't have much insight here.  Everyone seems to be acting the same.  I might go back and re-read some posts if I have time, but so far not much analysis.

Here is the spreadsheet.  I didn't include the early back-and-forth between myself and Cheby (voted for each other and retracted) since it didn't amount to anything of significance.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Yeah, sorry about that.

1/5


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

This is me meeting quota

2/5


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Taco Wednesday, so excited

3/5


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Who dat maf?

4/5


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

BYEEEEEEEEEEEEE

5/5


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

here, kind of.

2/5


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

can focus somewhat better today

3/5


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Moo ate her whole dinner last night and her whol breakfast (with encouragement) this morning

4/5


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

quad?

5/5


----------



## chart94 PE

Farquad?


----------



## blybrook PE

tj_PE said:


> The mafia kills @blybrook PE in the night. He wasn't tipping his 99k for each visit to the island.
> 
> The remaining players are:
> 
> @ChebyshevII PE @RBHeadge PE @DuranDuran @jean15paul_PE @SaltySteve @MadamPirate PE @JayKay PE @LyceeFruit PE @chart94 @Roarbark @squaretaper LIT AF PE @vhab49_PE


I vote randomly yesterday and get night killed. _Figures._


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

This.

1/5


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Is.

2/5


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Some.

3/5


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Quality.

4/5


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Content.

5/5


----------



## blybrook PE

I just ran outta thyme!


----------



## DLD PE

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> Quality.
> 
> 4/5


----------



## DLD PE

3/5

Oh and I'm still not sure who I think is suspish. I tried to cast a couple of random votes yesterday to get some reactions going and maybe identify some sort of alliance, but came up empty.


----------



## DLD PE

blybrook PE said:


> I just ran outta "I'm an idiot who can't write TIME!"!


4/5

And now you have no sage in the matter.


----------



## DLD PE

5/5 Quad


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Oh no, I sorry you're dead, @blybrook PE!! And @NikR_PE, too! 

(1/5)


----------



## RBHeadge PE

DuranDuran said:


> 3/5
> 
> Oh and I'm still not sure who I think is suspish. I tried to cast a couple of random votes yesterday to get some reactions going and maybe identify some sort of alliance, but came up empty.


Excellent another games related post. We need more of these. Five consecutive spam posts only help the mafia. 

The town  need more datapoints if we're going to figure this out.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Here's an example of off-normal behavior. @ChebyshevII PE claimed townie status without a prompt on the first day this round. That's something that he rarely does. Does it mean anything? IDK? @Roarbark did it for the first time last round too, and he was a townie.


----------



## DLD PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Excellent another games related post. We need more of these. Five consecutive spam posts only help the mafia.
> 
> The town  need more datapoints if we're going to figure this out.


Sorry I'm not helping much, but I'm trying not to look too much into previous posts or overthink things, but even when I do this round I'm coming up empty.  Hopefully whoever the JOAT are have obtained some useful info from their abilities and can hint us in the right direction.

Every time I go back and read something that sounds fishy, it can still be read from multiple angles (i.e. comments, who's voting vs not, who's spamming vs posting actual game comments), and I don't see much in the way of alliances yet.


----------



## DLD PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Here's an example of off-normal behavior. @ChebyshevII PE claimed townie status without a prompt on the first day this round. That's something that he rarely does. Does it mean anything? IDK? @Roarbark did it for the first time last round too, and he was a townie.


Also Square claimed mafia, but did that last round too and was a townie.

MP started filling in for TJ asking if everyone was mafia, but didn't act hostile whatsoever when I voted for her.  JayKay sometimes acts crazy but now she's not, but gets defensive when Audi is attacked but he's not playing.  So I can't read JayKay either way.

Chart's "doctor" comment was strange, but nothing has come out of that really.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

RBHeadge PE said:


> Here's an example of off-normal behavior. @ChebyshevII PE claimed townie status without a prompt on the first day this round. That's something that he rarely does. Does it mean anything?


It means I was trying to bolster my post count.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

DuranDuran said:


> Sorry I'm not helping much, but I'm trying not to look too much into previous posts or overthink things, but even when I do this round I'm coming up empty.


That's my point. There haven't been many posts this round that give any useful information.



DuranDuran said:


> Every time I go back and read something that sounds fishy, it can still be read from multiple angles (i.e. comments, who's voting vs not, who's spamming vs posting actual game comments), and I don't see much in the way of alliances yet.


In fairness, it's still too early in the game to gleam much in the way of alliances or rivalries. Even when EB played with PMs, there usally wan't enough quality information until day three.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

DuranDuran said:


> Also Square claimed mafia, but did that last round too and was a townie.


Situation Normal there. It's only abnormal when @squaretaper LIT AF PE doesn't claim to be mafia.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Situation Normal there. It's only abnormal when @squaretaper LIT AF PE doesn't claim to be mafia.


Whoops! Thanks for the nudge Fishguy!

Yes. I am, in fact, maf! Ahhhhh!


----------



## DLD PE

MadamPirate PE said:


> FACK I FORGOT BECAUSE I WORKED LATE ARGH


I don't think this is typical MP behavior.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Good observations @DuranDuran



DuranDuran said:


> JayKay sometimes acts crazy but now she's not, but gets defensive when Audi is attacked but he's not playing.  So I can't read JayKay either way.


If past is precedent then @JayKay PE is not exhibiting signs of playing a special townie role.



DuranDuran said:


> MP started filling in for TJ asking if everyone was mafia, but didn't act hostile whatsoever when I voted for her.


I'm getting a not-mafia vibe from @MadamPirate PE . But . Most people don't get excited by a single random vote against them. 



DuranDuran said:


> Chart's "doctor" comment was strange, but nothing has come out of that really.


I saw that too. I wasn't sure what to make of it. @chart94


----------



## RBHeadge PE

FWIW, I'm getting slight not-mafia vibes from @SaltySteve and @LyceeFruit PE too. But I have nothing to back up those vibes, so take it all with a spoon of salt. 

@DuranDuran is contributing to the cause of scrutinizing posts and listing observations, so that makes me think that he leans townie.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

DuranDuran said:


> I don't think this is typical MP behavior.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

alright, back to the non-stop meetings


----------



## DLD PE

(post quota met)

Back to hooking up mechanical equipment because boss told me to, even though they're not finished with their design and I'll just have to re-do it anyway when they change it so I'll charge double time to my project which will decrease our profit which will decrease our bonus but that's ALLLLLRIIIGHHTTT right?  :bananalama:


----------



## SaltySteve PE

I need to get my post count up. It's already after lunch.

Post (2/5)


----------



## SaltySteve PE

I've got no leads on this round. Typically RB doesn't come out with game analysis until later in the game but with this being Tourney rules I can see the need to change strategy there. Both RB and Duran are trying to suss out clues to peoples posting patterns but again thats been pretty common lately with Durans spreadsheets. 

I think we need to look at the votes. One of the people that voted for NikR is most likely mafia. That's all I've got to go off of at the moment. 

(Potential) Mafia list

Cheb

Chart

JP

Post (3/5)


----------



## SaltySteve PE

With that said, last time I randomly voted for JP for bashing on my desire for people to like me....

Post (4/5)


----------



## SaltySteve PE

This round I'm going to vote for JP for bashing on me AND being on The List!

@tj_PE I vote for @jean15paul_PE

#QuadPostFTW

Post (5/5)


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

SaltySteve said:


> I've got no leads on this round. Typically RB doesn't come out with game analysis until later in the game but with this being Tourney rules I can see the need to change strategy there. Both RB and Duran are trying to suss out clues to peoples posting patterns but again thats been pretty common lately with Durans spreadsheets.
> 
> I think we need to look at the votes. One of the people that voted for NikR is most likely mafia. That's all I've got to go off of at the moment.
> 
> (Potential) Mafia list
> 
> Cheb
> 
> Chart
> 
> JP
> 
> Post (3/5)


I suppose that's a fair assessment.

In light of this, @tj_PE I'ma vote @jean15paul_PE and see what happens.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

@SaltySteve are you JoAT?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

(and for everyone's benefit, I understand I probably *look* like maf right now, and am certainly not helping my case by my posts. But rest assured, I am not.)


----------



## SaltySteve PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> @SaltySteve are you JoAT?


No, but if I was I don't know that I would do myself any favors making that public at the moment.


----------



## blybrook PE

DuranDuran said:


> 4/5
> 
> And now you have no sage in the matter.


What's really great is that when you quoted me, "thyme" changed due to your post count...


----------



## chart94 PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Good observations @DuranDuran
> 
> If past is precedent then @JayKay PE is not exhibiting signs of playing a special townie role.
> 
> I'm getting a not-mafia vibe from @MadamPirate PE . But . Most people don't get excited by a single random vote against them.
> 
> I saw that too. I wasn't sure what to make of it. @chart94


it is from the three stooges, later revived by supernatural in Dr. Sexy MD scene. highly recommend both shows.


----------



## chart94 PE

SaltySteve said:


> I've got no leads on this round. Typically RB doesn't come out with game analysis until later in the game but with this being Tourney rules I can see the need to change strategy there. Both RB and Duran are trying to suss out clues to peoples posting patterns but again thats been pretty common lately with Durans spreadsheets.
> 
> I think we need to look at the votes. One of the people that voted for NikR is most likely mafia. That's all I've got to go off of at the moment.
> 
> (Potential) Mafia list
> 
> Cheb
> 
> Chart
> 
> JP
> 
> Post (3/5)


WOAH WOAH WOAH!! why am i always a suspect every round now?! i am not maf!!!!


----------



## chart94 PE

TRIPPPPPLLLLLEEEEEE 5/5


----------



## JayKay PE

Super busy today at work (1/5)


----------



## JayKay PE

So far, I do not think Duran or Salty are mafia

(2/5)


----------



## JayKay PE

I also don't think chart is mafia

(3/5)


----------



## JayKay PE

On the fence about RBH

(4/5)


----------



## JayKay PE

@tj_PE, I vote for @LyceeFruit PE

(5/5)


----------



## RBHeadge PE

SaltySteve said:


> I've got no leads on this round. Typically RB doesn't come out with game analysis until later in the game but with this being Tourney rules I can see the need to change strategy there.


Yes this is the case. PMs allowed for coalition building and the ability to quietly gather evidence and build a case. Previously I wouldn't feel a need to put speculative stuff out there because I was usually confident that a townie PM thread was already doing it. Further I could wait until there was more certainty before presenting information to the forum._ I don't like putting out bad analysis. _

But we don't have that ability to be patient and as thorough  with PMs gone. So I am more open with my knowledge to help the town, just in case I get night killed. I also have to present an incomplete analysis with my sources of uncertainty clearly stated. (_Note: I used to do that in townie threads too)_ 

Realistically every townie should be doing the same thing. Actively solving the case in-and-of-itself proves townieness to other townies.


----------



## User1

vote update:

2 @jean15paul_PE (salty, cheb)

1 @LyceeFruit PE (jk)


----------



## MadamPirate PE

DuranDuran said:


> I don't think this is typical MP behavior.


My WindMil model, for proof:




(2/5)


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

tj_PE said:


> vote update:
> 
> 2 @jean15paul_PE (salty, cheb)
> 
> 1 @LyceeFruit PE (jk)


@tj_PE I vote for @DuranDuran  as a clapback for yesterday. It's not personal, it's just business. :rotflmao:


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

MadamPirate PE said:


> My WindMil model, for proof:
> 
> View attachment 17835
> 
> 
> (2/5)


As someone scared of electricity, this is neato cool.


----------



## DLD PE

MadamPirate PE said:


> My WindMil model, for proof:
> 
> View attachment 17835
> 
> 
> (2/5)


Ooh that looks interesting.  What is that?  Doesn't prove anything though.


----------



## DLD PE

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> @tj_PE I vote for @DuranDuran  as a clapback for yesterday. It's not personal, it's just business. :rotflmao:


:bawling:


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

MadamPirate PE said:


> My WindMil model, for proof:
> 
> View attachment 17835
> 
> 
> (2/5)


I do not know what I am looking at. Other than it looks like a map with the BG turned off.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Also, this is a very difficult round to maneuver.  I can't get a good read on anyone.

2/5


----------



## User1

vote update:

2 @jean15paul_PE (salty, cheb)

1 @LyceeFruit PE (jk)

1 @DuranDuran (square)


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

tj_PE said:


> i would like to know the difference between frick and feck


Feck is more British.

Frick rhymes with crick.

3/5


----------



## MadamPirate PE

DuranDuran said:


> Ooh that looks interesting.  What is that?  Doesn't prove anything though.


It's a utility model that I've been glued to for the past two weeks. Meeting with the Client about our results on Thursday. Which is why I got distracted last night, I was on the phone with my senior engineer until right before vote time. 

(3/5)


----------



## Roarbark

Hello everyone. 

Watson and Frick. (1/5)


----------



## DLD PE

vhab49_PE said:


> Feck is more British.
> 
> Frick rhymes with crick.
> 
> 3/5


@tj_PE I vote for @vhab49_PE for going OT.


----------



## Roarbark

MadamPirate PE said:


> It's a utility model that I've been glued to for the past two weeks. Meeting with the Client about our results on Thursday. Which is why I got distracted last night, I was on the phone with my senior engineer until right before vote time.


A sincerely likely story. Windmills you said? That seems like a pretty big network.
Google isn't finding any programs called WindMil


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

DuranDuran said:


> @tj_PE I vote for @vhab49_PE for going OT.


Awww.  but I just answered the question.

Not Mafia.  Promise.


----------



## DLD PE

vhab49_PE said:


> Awww.  but I just answered the question.
> 
> Not Mafia.  Promise.


Ok since you promised.

@tj_PE I change my vote to @Roarbark since I have nothing else to go on at the moment.


----------



## User1

2 @jean15paul_PE (salty, cheb)

1 @LyceeFruit PE (jk)

1 @DuranDuran (square)

1 @Roarbark (duran)


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Sorry yall, it was a crazy morning

(2/5... 1 was last night I think)


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

I overslept

(3/5)


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

had 2 meetings this morning

(4/5)


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

ran errands at lunch to make sure we had all the essentials in case this hurricane heads this way

(5/5)


----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Then had a meeting this afternoon 

(5+)


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

@tj_PE i would like to vote for......feckity feck, @Roarbark 

Sorry, if you give me something to go on, I will change.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

I see I got some votes. Please don't vote for me. I promise that I"m a townie. 

But I get it, I started the voting against @NikR_PE yesterday sorry!

I'm going to catch up on the thread now


----------



## User1

2 @jean15paul_PE (salty, cheb)

1 @LyceeFruit PE (jk)

1 @DuranDuran (square)

2 @Roarbark (duran, vhab)


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> I see I got some votes. Please don't vote for me. I promise that I"m a townie.
> 
> But I get it, I started the voting against @NikR_PE yesterday sorry!
> 
> I'm going to catch up on the thread now


I trust you.  Have voted accordingly.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

@tj_PE I think I’ma jump on the “I trust jp” bandwagon for now. I change my vote to @Roarbark


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Here's an example of off-normal behavior. @ChebyshevII PE claimed townie status without a prompt on the first day this round. That's something that he rarely does. Does it mean anything? IDK? @Roarbark did it for the first time last round too, and he was a townie.






SaltySteve said:


> I've got no leads on this round. Typically RB doesn't come out with game analysis until later in the game but with this being Tourney rules I can see the need to change strategy there. Both RB and Duran are trying to suss out clues to peoples posting patterns but again thats been pretty common lately with Durans spreadsheets.
> 
> I think we need to look at the votes. One of the people that voted for NikR is most likely mafia. That's all I've got to go off of at the moment.
> 
> (Potential) Mafia list
> 
> Cheb
> 
> Chart
> 
> JP
> 
> Post (3/5)






SaltySteve said:


> This round I'm going to vote for JP for bashing on me AND being on The List!
> 
> @tj_PE I vote for @jean15paul_PE
> 
> #QuadPostFTW
> 
> Post (5/5)






ChebyshevII PE said:


> @tj_PE I think I’ma jump on the “I trust jp” bandwagon for now. I change my vote to @Roarbark


I'm catching up on the thread... interesting posts above.


I actually really like @SaltySteve theory that someone who voted for @NikR_PE is mafia. And I know it's not me, so that leaves @chart94 and @ChebyshevII PE.

When I combine that with @RBHeadge PE observation that @ChebyshevII PE is acting differently by claim townieness unprovoked, I was all ready to vote for Cheby.

But I'm torn between that and voting for self-preservation, which would have me pile on @Roarbark

I do like this "I trust JP" movement that is growning. LOL


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Fuck it. If yall kill me then yall kill me. In the current political climate, I feel compelled to vote with my conscience.

@tj_PE I vote for @ChebyshevII PE


----------



## chart94 PE

can we get a vote update? @tj_PE


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

jean15paul_PE said:


> Fuck it. If yall kill me then yall kill me. In the current political climate, I feel compelled to vote with my conscience.
> 
> @tj_PE I vote for @ChebyshevII PE


I definitely deserve that. My actions have definitely been more chaotic this round. Maybe it's because I'm back to work and trying to find my new normal. That, and this is my first time playing the new rules, not counting the times I died the first night.


----------



## User1

1 @jean15paul_PE (salty)

1 @LyceeFruit PE (jk)

1 @DuranDuran (square)

3 @Roarbark (duran, vhab, cheb)

1 @ChebyshevII PE (jp)

(let me know if im wrong, i don't have a good system down to track these. i have a spreadsheet but am also v busy)


----------



## User1

i also have @Roarbark and @MadamPirate PE as not yet meeting quota


----------



## chart94 PE

im sorry @ChebyshevII PE, but you just seem more unusual this round. I @tj_PE cast my vote for @ChebyshevII PE.


----------



## User1

1 @jean15paul_PE (salty)

1 @LyceeFruit PE (jk)

1 @DuranDuran (square)

3 @Roarbark (duran, vhab, cheb)

2 @ChebyshevII PE (jp, chart)


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Let’s make this interesting.

@tj_PE I change my vote to @LyceeFruit PE, just to make it a 3-way tie.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Let’s make this interesting.
> 
> @tj_PE I change my vote to @LyceeFruit PE, just to make it a 3-way tie.


I don't know what to make of this


----------



## User1

1 @jean15paul_PE (salty)

2 @LyceeFruit PE (jk, cheb)

1 @DuranDuran (square)

2 @Roarbark (duran, vhab)

2 @ChebyshevII PE (jp, chart)


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Ok, so, obviously I’m a little off the rails here. Partially because of work (especially the task I’m working on right now), and partially because I’m just not sure how to prove to you all that I am townie.

It is radical, but my hope was that my change of vote would help you all see that I am not maf. What advantage would there be for myself or the other mafs for me to change my vote just to put myself on the chopping block?


----------



## chart94 PE

if i change cheb... and thats a big IF, who do you think?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

chart94 said:


> if i change cheb... and thats a big IF, who do you think?


Honestly, I think it’s a tad too early to say for sure. And I’d rather not use my gut again.

I’m gonna guess that @Roarbark and @MadamPirate PE are not maf because they are not meeting their post count (but that’s the only thing I have on them right now).

I’m tempted to vote either @RBHeadge PE, @JayKay PE, or @chart94, based on VERY limited evidence and suspicions.


----------



## chart94 PE

Well why would I change my vote with you suspecting me when I am a townie!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Fark, I'm trying here - very interesting analysis. I'm feeling the "Trust JP campaign", but I also feel like Chebs is townie. Hmmm.

(4/5)


----------



## MadamPirate PE

@tj_PE I vote for @Roarbark. I have a -feeling-. 

(5/5, I think?)


----------



## User1

MadamPirate PE said:


> (5/5, I think?)


yes


----------



## User1

1 @jean15paul_PE (salty)

2 @LyceeFruit PE (jk, cheb)

1 @DuranDuran (square)

3 @Roarbark (duran, vhab, mp)

2 @ChebyshevII PE (jp, chart)


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

chart94 said:


> Well why would I change my vote with you suspecting me when I am a townie!


I don’t expect you to. I’m just throwing out my thoughts based on what I’ve observed.


----------



## DLD PE

@tj_PE I vote for @LyceeFruit PE

Knight to K4, check.

Let's see what happens now.  Next 45 mins ought to be telling.


----------



## User1

1 @jean15paul_PE (salty)

3 @LyceeFruit PE (jk, cheb, duran)

1 @DuranDuran (square)

2 @Roarbark (vhab, mp)

2 @ChebyshevII PE (jp, chart)


----------



## Roarbark

Holy shit-snacks, 15 is maybe the most tag-notifications I've ever gotten. I was very on the chopping block, and now I'm only partly on the chopping block? 

@MadamPirate PE I reckon your feeling is wrong. Unless the feeling you have is that you can get away with pushing it to me me without attracting notice. 

I'll vote if I need to save myself. Shit I don't remember what post quota I'm on either.  (3/5?)  @ChebyshevII PE thank you I actually forgot I didn't finish quota this morning. 

@DuranDuran Why did you break the 3 way tie?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> I definitely deserve that. My actions have definitely been more chaotic this round. Maybe it's because I'm back to work and trying to find my new normal. That, and this is my first time playing the new rules, not counting the times I died the first night.


I think we're all in agreement that you are playing much more erratic than usual. In the past you have been far more collected when playing a mafiosa. If anything, playing chaotically is a trait you exhibit more when a townie.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

This round is tough. I have nothing firm to go on. What little information I have is more about who likely isn't mafia more so than anything else.


----------



## Roarbark

I participated in an offbeat online/stay at home scavenger hunt last weekend, and made this "Pandemic Silver Lining Haiku" for one of the items. Thought you might appreciate, since you are our current Haiku Guru @jean15paul_PE. I actually think some of you might enjoy it, since you seem goofy/crafty  PM me if you want more info for the next time one happens.




4/5


----------



## RBHeadge PE

OOC, who hasn't voted yet? Me, roar? Who else are we missing.

I'm with @DuranDuran that this could be a very telling vote tonight.

brb, I need to look at some things....


----------



## User1

@RBHeadge PE @Roarbark @LyceeFruit PE have no vote


----------



## Roarbark

I also made this ferocious Dust Bunny out of dryer lint, for a different scavenger hunt item.  (5/5)


Quota completed. @RBHeadge PE are the less likely mafia leans just due to reading how people are posting?


----------



## Roarbark

I voted by mail-in.                              (Joke. It's a joke)


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Roarbark said:


> I also made this ferocious Dust Bunny out of dryer lint, for a different scavenger hunt item.  (5/5)View attachment 17838
> 
> 
> Quota completed. @RBHeadge PE are the less likely mafia leans just due to reading how people are posting?


it's based on past behavior of certain people when playing roles. Some players have "tells". I'm too logical to treat it as evidence but it can help triage in situations like this.


----------



## Roarbark

Does it lean you towards any of those of us shuffling closer to the chopping block? Saw what you said about Cheb. I like the nice close vote though.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Offtopic, but I have a kitten sleeping on me.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Looking at my scratch notes,

I am inclined to believe that cheb, duran, and salty are townies. If they aren't then hat tip to them.

Next the is: Jean, MP, square, lycee, and JK who I am inclined to give a pass  tonight.

That leaves chart, roar, vhab

But the bottom tier is more about lack of  "tells" rather than evidence in support of being mafia.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Looking at my scratch notes,
> 
> I am inclined to believe that cheb, duran, and salty are townies. If they aren't then hat tip to them.
> 
> Next the is: Jean, MP, square, lycee, and JK who I am inclined to give a pass  tonight.
> 
> That leaves chart, roar, vhab
> 
> But the bottom tier is more about lack of  "tells" rather than evidence in support of being mafia.


It's the kitten picture, isn't it?


----------



## Roarbark

@DuranDuran Even if you don't answer before vote time is up, I'd still love an answer to my last tag question. 

Matching Lycee's deflection with cute animals? Although I also (sort of) posted a cute animal pic when I'm being voted for.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

vhab49_PE said:


> It's the kitten picture, isn't it?


No. I was already spell checking my post when you posted it. 

Roar is active rn, so voting for him, will just force him to vote for lycee. Which isn't a deviation for the current path.

@tj_PE I vote for @chart94 . It's nothing more than a shot in the dark.


----------



## User1

3 min


----------



## Roarbark

3 minutes til "I'm an idiot who can't write TIME!"?


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Roarbark said:


> I participated in an offbeat online/stay at home scavenger hunt last weekend, and made this "Pandemic Silver Lining Haiku" for one of the items. Thought you might appreciate, since you are our current Haiku Guru @jean15paul_PE. I actually think some of you might enjoy it, since you seem goofy/crafty  PM me if you want more info for the next time one happens.
> 
> View attachment 17837
> 
> 
> 4/5


GISH!!!!!!

I Made an epic beard for this last GISH.


----------



## User1

Time. The town voted out @LyceeFruit PE. She was just regular townsfolk with a love of catching fireflies.

1 @jean15paul_PE (salty)

3 @LyceeFruit PE (jk, cheb, duran)

1 @DuranDuran (square)

2 @Roarbark (vhab, mp)

2 @ChebyshevII PE (jp, chart)

1 @chart94 (rbh)

The remaining players are: 

@ChebyshevII PE @RBHeadge PE @DuranDuran @jean15paul_PE @SaltySteve @MadamPirate PE @JayKay PE @chart94 @Roarbark @squaretaper LIT AF PE @vhab49_PE


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Well, feck.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

@ChebyshevII PE are you mafia?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

And who dat maf kill?


----------



## User1

In the night, the mafia released a deadly swarm of mosquitoes on @DuranDuran 

The remaining players are

@ChebyshevII PE @RBHeadge PE @jean15paul_PE @SaltySteve @MadamPirate PE @JayKay PE @chart94 @Roarbark @squaretaper LIT AF PE @vhab49_PE


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

vhab49_PE said:


> @ChebyshevII PE are you mafia?


As I’ve said before, no.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

tj_PE said:


> In the night, the mafia released a deadly swarm of mosquitoes on @DuranDuran
> 
> The remaining players are
> 
> @ChebyshevII PE @RBHeadge PE @jean15paul_PE @SaltySteve @MadamPirate PE @JayKay PE @chart94 @Roarbark @squaretaper LIT AF PE @vhab49_PE


NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Hmm...I’m now suspicious of @Roarbark again. But I wonder if this is a maf ploy to throw us off-base.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Goth darnit! 

@tj_PE for now I would like to let my vote for @Roarbark ride.

Also. Kitten has slid in the hole three times and is still sleeping.

SO.FECKING.CUTE.

The rest of them are running around like hellions and trying to eat my feet.


----------



## User1




----------



## User1

on AC there's a ghost that you scare and then you have to gather his ghost excrement scattered about the island and return it to him.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

tj_PE said:


> on AC there's a ghost that you scare and then you have to gather his ghost excrement scattered about the island and return it to him.


Lolwut? Talk about dealing with other people’s crap...


----------



## MadamPirate PE

*cries* I'm having a hard time keeping up with Mafia, sorry guys. I'm signed back into work now that it's after dinner.


----------



## User1

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Lolwut? Talk about dealing with other people’s crap...


it's like pieces of ghost but looks like lil semen tadpoles that are white and glowy


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

tj_PE said:


> it's like pieces of ghost but looks like lil semen tadpoles that are white and glowy


THIS IS NOT MAKING IT BETTER.


----------



## User1

ChebyshevII PE said:


> THIS IS NOT MAKING IT BETTER.


i'll find an image. hold pls


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

tj_PE said:


> i'll find an image. hold pls


NOOOOOOOO


----------



## Roarbark

MadamPirate PE said:


> GISH!!!!!!
> 
> I Made an epic beard for this last GISH.


Yups, I knew SOMEONE on here had to know about it. One of you crochety folks. You did the beard crochet one?  ? 



ChebyshevII PE said:


> Hmm...I’m now suspicious of @Roarbark again.


Cause of RB's list, or your own hunches? I thought Duran might know something since he changed to Lycee late, breaking a tie, and said something cryptic about chess moves. However Lycee was town, and Duran is now dead, and can't really answer my question about why he changed. Actually a little weird that he got killed imo.  



vhab49_PE said:


> Goth darnit!
> 
> @tj_PE for now I would like to let my vote for @Roarbark ride.
> 
> Also. Kitten has slid in the hole three times and is still sleeping.
> 
> SO.FECKING.CUTE.
> 
> The rest of them are running around like hellions and trying to eat my feet.


Have you been walking on salmon or other tasty smelling (to cat-hellions) things? 



tj_PE said:


> it's like pieces of ghost but looks like lil semen tadpoles that are white and glowy


When you shine a blacklight on them?


----------



## User1

@ChebyshevII PE


----------



## User1

Roarbark said:


> When you shine a blacklight on them?


probs


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

tj_PE said:


>


Oh, ok. *whew*


----------



## Roarbark

tj_PE said:


> i'll find an image. hold pls





ChebyshevII PE said:


> NOOOOOOOO


Make sure safe search is on.


----------



## chart94 PE

Frick!!!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Roarbark said:


> Yups, I knew SOMEONE on here had to know about it. One of you crochety folks. You did the beard crochet one?  ?


No one on our team had a beard, so I made a beard to attach to the outside of the mask.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Roarbark said:


> Cause of RB's list, or your own hunches?


Are you implying I can’t think for myself?


----------



## User1

we sassy up in here


----------



## Roarbark

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Are you implying I can’t think for myself?


Just clarifying! No need to be so otterly offended. It's not me though. 

I have one small evidence/argument against me being Mafia, but it's circumstantial/not the strongest.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

tj_PE said:


> it's like pieces of ghost but looks like lil semen tadpoles that are white and glowy


&lt;insert your own nuclear engineer joke here&gt;


----------



## User1

Roarbark said:


> Just clarifying! No need to be so *otterly* offended. It's not me though.


such an animal


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Roarbark said:


> I have one small evidence/argument against me being Mafia, but it's circumstantial/not the strongest.


Calling it "circumstantial" gives it too much credit.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Ugh. More ded townies. My current suspect list is @ChebyshevII PE, @squaretaper LIT AF PE, and @chart94.

But that may be the alcohol talking. I'm a little too tipsy to do any logical analysis


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Roarbark said:


> I participated in an offbeat online/stay at home scavenger hunt last weekend, and made this "Pandemic Silver Lining Haiku" for one of the items. Thought you might appreciate, since you are our current Haiku Guru @jean15paul_PE. I actually think some of you might enjoy it, since you seem goofy/crafty  PM me if you want more info for the next time one happens.
> 
> View attachment 17837
> 
> 
> 4/5


Good stuff!


----------



## Roarbark

RBHeadge PE said:


> Calling it "circumstantial" gives it too much credit.


But... I didn't even say anything yet .


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

jean15paul_PE said:


> But that may be the alcohol talking.


It is. It definitely is.


----------



## Roarbark

ChebyshevII PE said:


> It is. It definitely is.


But not when he complimented my poem, right?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Roarbark said:


> But not when he complimented my poem, right?


Certainly not


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

I signed in to 16 notifications...  I didn't even have that December 2019 when we were waiting for results and shit 

At least there isn't a woodchipper in AC.


----------



## SaltySteve PE

good morning all.

Post (1/5)


----------



## SaltySteve PE

Reading through everything that wen't on after I signed off I was ready to cast a vote for @DuranDuran.

Post (2/5)


----------



## SaltySteve PE

But then I came to the plot twist that he got Maf'd...

Post (3/5)


----------



## LyceeFruit PE




----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Roarbark said:


> Have you been walking on salmon or other tasty smelling (to cat-hellions) things?


Nope, just straight up hellions, and stupid me didn't put socks or slippers on.  Which reminds me, I need to go put them back with mama.  This weaning thing is hard.


----------



## DLD PE

Roarbark said:


> @DuranDuran Even if you don't answer before vote time is up, I'd still love an answer to my last tag question.
> 
> Matching Lycee's deflection with cute animals? Although I also (sort of) posted a cute animal pic when I'm being voted for.


Sorry remind me later! But for now....


----------



## DLD PE




----------



## DLD PE




----------



## User1

please if you make a tally on your first 5 posts i would v much apprec 

thank you, management


----------



## DLD PE

(4/5) tally.


----------



## DLD PE

/ quota met.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Actually, I might be on post 3, since I revoted for @roarbark last night. But will still count as 2/5


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Who are out JOAT's?

Anyone out there?

3/5


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Finally got some decent sleep last night

1/5


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I went ahead and reactivated my starter. Don’t know what I’m baking yet

2/5


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Triple

3/5


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Still think chart and roar might be maf

4/5


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

BYEEEEEEEEEEE

5/5


----------



## RBHeadge PE

vhab49_PE said:


> Who are out JOAT's?
> 
> Anyone out there?
> 
> 3/5


If they're alive, it is probably too early for them to reveal themselves. It wouldn't be prudent to drop significant information unless it was close to a critical mass or they were desperate.

Last round was unusual in that one JoAT was quite-aggressive and the other was forced into revealing information earlier than planned. It wasn't ideal, but it got the job done fast.

3/5


----------



## RBHeadge PE

There are 10 players left. 7 town and 3 mafia.

If both JoATs are alive, then they could have investigated up to four different players. Between overlap, nightkills, and lynches there could be anywhere from 0-4 known townies in the mix. With two JoATs, that makes up to potentially 6 known townies. With 7 townies remaining, that's ball game right there.

Of course, its possible that the investigations yielded mixed results (ex: @RBHeadge PE motion detecting @MadamPirate PE last round. _sorry MP_.) or found mafia. That makes things more difficult.

We, the town, ideally need to get a mafia tonight. If we do then its likely 6-2 tomorrow morning. That's buys us another day and gives us some good data to examine from previous nights. 

If we don't then it will likely be 5 town and 3 mafia in the morning - thus making Friday night our last chance. I recommend that unless we bag a mafia tonight that the JoAT(s) reveal the information they know tomorrow to increase the town odds.

note: the above assumes that the doctor action is unsuccessful. Which it usually is without better information.

4/5


----------



## chart94 PE

I’ll be in the field today will post more later 1/5


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

I'm staring at @DuranDuran vote spreadsheet and I can't make anything of it. Maybe I'm not in the right headspace, or maybe there's nothing there.... just a bunch of ded townies. Hopefully someone else will post something insightful. I'll wait until later to vote.

(3/5 ... 1 and 2 were last night)


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Question: does anyone know for sure if during the Tournament you can continue to post/speculate/analyze after you're ded? That's an important strategy question, specifically if you're maf because it would change your priorities for who you target.

I'm not suggesting that we do anything different this round, but important to know.

(4/5)


----------



## User1

AFAIK you cannot share your role after dead or information you learned from that role if not already shared

idk about if you can still speculate. i defer to @JayKay PE and @ChebyshevII PE and @RBHeadge PE


----------



## DLD PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> I'm staring at @DuranDuran vote spreadsheet and I can't make anything of it. Maybe I'm not in the right headspace, or maybe there's nothing there.... just a bunch of ded townies. Hopefully someone else will post something insightful. I'll wait until later to vote.
> 
> (3/5 ... 1 and 2 were last night)


It's basically just a tally of who voted for who and in what order.  Also to show who's dead and their known status.  I created it so people wouldn't have to keep scrolling back several pages.  Most people might anyway to get clues out of the dialogue, but that can get cumbersome too with all the SPAM/OT stuff, but that's part of what makes our game fun/social, even if it detracts from the game purely from a strategy standpoint.


----------



## DLD PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> Question: does anyone know for sure if during the Tournament you can continue to post/speculate/analyze after you're ded? That's an important strategy question, specifically if you're maf because it would change your priorities for who you target.
> 
> I'm not suggesting that we do anything different this round, but important to know.
> 
> (4/5)






tj_PE said:


> AFAIK you cannot share your role after dead or information you learned from that role if not already shared
> 
> idk about if you can still speculate. i defer to @JayKay PE and @ChebyshevII PE and @RBHeadge PE


Yes good question.  I try to make it a rule not to say anything at all (only ghost symbol) after I'm dead, simply in the spirit of the game (dead men tell no tales).  If you can still speculate/analyze, I guess I could, but I found it easier to just not say anything at all to prevent me from accidently slipping and providing info I shouldn't.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

tj_PE said:


> AFAIK you cannot share your role after dead or information you learned from that role if not already shared
> 
> idk about if you can still speculate. i defer to @JayKay PE and @ChebyshevII PE and @RBHeadge PE


Speculation has always been fine in my book, but revealing role/information found before death after the player is dead is not.


----------



## User1

i never have info i shouldnt share bc 99% of the time im just a normal townie

but today....TODAY i have ALLLLLLLL the information MUAHAHAHHAHAHAHAH


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Our EB house rules specifically allow anyone (alive, dead, or spectator) to speculate in this thread. Except as mentioned above, you can not share your role or information learned from that role not already mentioned when alive. Some dead players elect to not speak about the game after they are killed. 

I'm not sure how the tournament operates post death. I don't recall seeing any rules about it, but I'm going to err on the side of caution and assume that I can't discuss anything post death. 

BTW, the tourney starts for me at 8PM on Monday.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

RBHeadge PE said:


> Our EB house rules specifically allow anyone (alive, dead, or spectator) to speculate in this thread. Except as mentioned above, you can not share your role or information learned from that role not already mentioned when alive. Some dead players elect to not speak about the game after they are killed.
> 
> I'm not sure how the tournament operates post death. I don't recall seeing any rules about it, but I'm going to err on the side of caution and assume that I can't discuss anything post death.
> 
> BTW, the tourney starts for me at 8PM on Monday.


So, I joined the discord server, but I'm not sure how to actually watch the game...I can't remember if someone posted a link for it somewhere on this thread.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> So, I joined the discord server, but I'm not sure how to actually watch the game...I can't remember if someone posted a link for it somewhere on this thread.


same

(5/5)


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

DuranDuran said:


> It's basically just a tally of who voted for who and in what order.  Also to show who's dead and their known status.  I created it so people wouldn't have to keep scrolling back several pages.  Most people might anyway to get clues out of the dialogue, but that can get cumbersome too with all the SPAM/OT stuff, but that's part of what makes our game fun/social, even if it detracts from the game purely from a strategy standpoint.


Yeah, I got it. I just meant that I am failing to draw any useful conclusions

(5+)


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Which one of you is EngrGrl05?

And @jean15paul_PE, I wouldn't mind some bread pudding...


----------



## RBHeadge PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> So, I joined the discord server, but I'm not sure how to actually watch the game...


I would think you can just open the thread for that game and read?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Which one of you is EngrGrl05?
> 
> And @jean15paul_PE, I wouldn't mind some bread pudding...


Not I. They recommend that I use the same username on MU, as I do on EB. So I'm also RBHeadge PE over there.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

RBHeadge PE said:


> I would think you can just open the thread for that game and read?


I don't see any game threads. Maybe I'm just not looking in the right place, or I need to request permissions?

I have access to the spec chat, tho


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

RBHeadge PE said:


> Not I. They recommend that I use the same username on MU, as I do on EB. So I'm also RBHeadge PE over there.


I figured. I just dropped the PE off my username for mine. Shouldn't be hard to recognize me.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

RBHeadge PE said:


> I would think you can just open the thread for that game and read?


Derp. I r dumb. The game itself doesn’t appear on discord.

For everyone else...here’s the link to the games.

https://www.mafiauniverse.com/forums/forums/69-Mafia-Championship-Season-7


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Oh hai, sorry work is killing me.

I'm sorry @DuranDuran and @LyceeFruit PE are dead. *shakes fist at mafia* I'LL GET YOU MY PRETTIES!

(1/5)


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

One tequila.

1/5


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Two tequila.

2/5


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Three tequila.

3/5


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Floor.

4/5


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Totes maf.

5/5


----------



## DLD PE

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> Three tequila.
> 
> 3/5


Finally something quality! (lol j/k)


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Which one of you is EngrGrl05?
> 
> And @jean15paul_PE, I wouldn't mind some bread pudding...


Sounds like you should invite EngrGrl05 to join us

Ssshhhhh, don't tell anyone. I didn't actually have bread pudding. I just pretended to offer some to make a good first impression.


----------



## JayKay PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> There are 10 players left. 7 town and 3 mafia.
> 
> If both JoATs are alive, then they could have investigated up to four different players. Between overlap, nightkills, and lynches there could be anywhere from 0-4 known townies in the mix. With two JoATs, that makes up to potentially 6 known townies. With 7 townies remaining, that's ball game right there.
> 
> Of course, its possible that the investigations yielded mixed results (ex: @RBHeadge PE motion detecting @MadamPirate PE last round. _sorry MP_.) or found mafia. That makes things more difficult.
> 
> We, the town, ideally need to get a mafia tonight. If we do then its likely 6-2 tomorrow morning. That's buys us another day and gives us some good data to examine from previous nights.
> 
> If we don't then it will likely be 5 town and 3 mafia in the morning - thus making Friday night our last chance. I recommend that unless we bag a mafia tonight that the JoAT(s) reveal the information they know tomorrow to increase the town odds.
> 
> note: the above assumes that the doctor action is unsuccessful. Which it usually is without better information.
> 
> 4/5


I’m assuming rbh is mafia

(1/5)


----------



## MadamPirate PE

JayKay PE said:


> I’m assuming rbh is mafia
> 
> (1/5)





(2/5)


----------



## JayKay PE

Wait. No. I dont

(2/5)


----------



## JayKay PE

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> Three tequila.
> 
> 3/5


This is me right now!!!! Post cont, not tequila, thought that is happening  yaaaaaaaaay mental health day  

(3/5)


----------



## JayKay PE

MadamPirate PE said:


> View attachment 17847
> 
> 
> (2/5)


@tj_PE I vote for @MadamPirate PE

(4/5)


----------



## JayKay PE

Trrrrrrriplw posttttttt

(5/)5


----------



## JayKay PE

@DuranDuran post your excel for me plz!??!?!???? I can’t go back. Only forwards!!!!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

JayKay PE said:


> @tj_PE I vote for @MadamPirate PE
> 
> (4/5)


Whaaaaat? What did I do? 

@tj_PE I vote for @JayKay PE in retaliation.

(3/5)


----------



## DLD PE

JayKay PE said:


> @DuranDuran post your excel for me plz!??!?!???? I can’t go back. Only forwards!!!!


----------



## JayKay PE

DuranDuran said:


> View attachment 17848


Is everyone who have been lynched been townie?!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Our EB house rules specifically allow anyone (alive, dead, or spectator) to speculate in this thread. Except as mentioned above, you can not share your role or information learned from that role not already mentioned when alive. Some dead players elect to not speak about the game after they are killed.
> 
> I'm not sure how the tournament operates post death. I don't recall seeing any rules about it, but I'm going to err on the side of caution and assume that I can't discuss anything post death.
> 
> BTW, the tourney starts for me at 8PM on Monday.


I registered for discord... have no clue what i am doing.

4/5


----------



## JayKay PE

@tj_PE I change vote to @ChebyshevII PE who has turned to crime to feed many children!!!! Shame. Bb


----------



## MadamPirate PE

@tj_PE I withdraw my vote for @JayKay PE

(4/5)


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

JayKay PE said:


> Is everyone who have been lynched been townie?!


Yes


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

@tj_PE I vote for @ChebyshevII PE.


----------



## JayKay PE

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> @tj_PE I vote for @ChebyshevII PE.


Suapicioiuuuuuuuss


----------



## JayKay PE

vhab49_PE said:


> Yes


I’m giving you more trophies than reactions:



that’s like at least ten


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

@tj_PE I vote @JayKay PE.


----------



## User1

2 @ChebyshevII PE (jk, square)

1 @JayKay PE (cheb)


----------



## JayKay PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> @tj_PE I vote @JayKay PE.


Stop. Your mafia. Don’t vote for mennn no


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Seriously guys, don’t vote for me. You have the wrong guy. I’m not maf or JoAT. Just townie.

A vote for me is a vote for mafia win.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

JayKay PE said:


> Stop. Your mafia. Don’t vote for mennn no


Do you _know _things again this round?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

JayKay PE said:


> Suapicioiuuuuuuuss


Me or Cheby? I already admitted to being maf so...not sure what is suspish! Vote your conscience!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

JayKay PE said:


> I’m giving you more trophies than reactions:
> 
> 
> 
> that’s like at least ten


Sweeeeeet!  Thx for townie luv.


----------



## chart94 PE

well back guys 2 hour drive there two hour drive back for 15 mins at the site.... 2/5


----------



## chart94 PE

seems voting hasnt really started yet 3/5


----------



## chart94 PE

TRRRIPPPLLLLLLEEEEEEE 4/5


----------



## chart94 PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Do you _know _things again this round?


hmmmm JK seems pretty confident here. For now, im trusting JK and voting for @ChebyshevII PE @tj_PE. Based on the fact that last round JK knew alot and didnt say but kept dropping cryptic hints like this. 5/5


----------



## chart94 PE

edited for the post count 6/5


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

This all basically confirms my suspicions that @JayKay PE and @chart94 are maf.


----------



## chart94 PE

I AM NOT MAF!!!!


----------



## chart94 PE

AND TO PUT THIS TO REST, I CHANGE MY VOTE TO @JayKay PE   @tj_PE TO TIE IT UP AND APPEASE EVERYONE! (also not upset just like the caps lol)


----------



## chart94 PE

i refuse to be falsely and unjustly accused this round. Grayson is weeping now..


----------



## Roarbark

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Speculation has always been fine in my book, but revealing role/information found before death after the player is dead is not.


Yeah, I'd be fine saying random ghosty speculatory things, but I'd personally shy away from any in-depth analysis/try-hard speculation posts til after. That's what I've been doing so far.



chart94 said:


> hmmmm JK seems pretty confident here. For now, im trusting JK and voting for @ChebyshevII PE @tj_PE. Based on the fact that last round JK knew alot and didnt say but kept dropping cryptic hints like this. 5/5


Ah yes, the most cryptic of hints, such as "_____ is town"., and "_____ is mafia".

(1/5)


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Have we heard from @SaltySteve today?


----------



## Roarbark

Roarbark said:


> Just clarifying! No need to be so otterly offended. It's not me though.
> 
> I have one small evidence/argument against me being Mafia, but it's circumstantial/not the strongest.





RBHeadge PE said:


> Calling it "circumstantial" gives it too much credit.





Roarbark said:


> But... I didn't even say anything yet .


I just meant I hadn't actually made any claims yet. @ChebyshevII PE@vhab49_PE who seem to think I'm mafia.

Yesterday there was (I think) a 3 way tie, with me on chopping block. I had not voted, and did not vote.
DuranDuran voted to break this tie. The person he voted to lynch (Lycee I believe) ended up being town. Duran was then night killed. 
I was active when time was called. If I were mafia I would have changed the night kill from Duran to someone else, since Duran's tie-breaking vote TO a townie makes him look suspicious/mafia side. 

Like I said, circumstantial.

Edit: (2/5, for management's benefit)


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Roarbark said:


> I just meant I hadn't actually made any claims yet. @ChebyshevII PE@vhab49_PE who seem to think I'm mafia.
> 
> Yesterday there was (I think) a 3 way tie, with me on chopping block. I had not voted, and did not vote.
> DuranDuran voted to break this tie. The person he voted to lynch (Lycee I believe) ended up being town. Duran was then night killed.
> I was active when time was called. If I were mafia I would have changed the night kill from Duran to someone else, since Duran's tie-breaking vote TO a townie makes him look suspicious/mafia side.
> 
> Like I said, circumstantial.
> 
> Edit: (2/5, for management's benefit)


Indeed, circumstantial. You are still on my suspect list, but not as high as the other people I already mentioned.


----------



## Roarbark

@tj_PE I vote for @squaretaper LIT AF PE for now, based partly on vote timing this round. Subject to change in future.

Edit: (3/5, for management)


----------



## User1

2 @JayKay PE (cheb, chart)

2 @ChebyshevII PE (jk, square)

1 @squaretaper LIT AF PE (roar)


----------



## JayKay PE

chart94 said:


> AND TO PUT THIS TO REST, I CHANGE MY VOTE TO @JayKay PE   @tj_PE TO TIE IT UP AND APPEASE EVERYONE! (also not upset just like the caps lol)




and here I am rewatching avatar so we could be friendsnbbbnn


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

I don't know who to vote for.

Everyone feels suspicious... or maybe no one feels trusted.

(5+)


----------



## JayKay PE

Whyyyyyyyyyyyy 15 notifications. I am being targeted!!!!!


----------



## Roarbark

RBHeadge PE said:


> Have we heard from @SaltySteve today?


Not that I've seen. (4/5)


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Firstly, this game as a normal townie is hard. I'm finding myself relying on priors to try to piece things together. That's fine when you've been playing with the same group for a year. But I won't have that to rely in the tournament next week. I'm glad that I'm realizing this now, and not midgame, so that I can start adapting my strategies.

Next, we're starting to get to a point where there are enough posts that I/we can start parsing through previous in-round posts and votes. I'm stuck in training through 1600, and then have a bunch of "urgent" BS busy-work that must get done by the end of the day. So I won't have a chance to do major deep dives until after 1800.

With that said, based on "tells" I am inclined to believe that the following players are townies (pending deeper analysis).


@ChebyshevII PE

@JayKay PE

@MadamPirate PE

@SaltySteve ?

@RBHeadge PE

The following players are ambiguous and will be the first to get a deep dive later today.


@squaretaper LIT AF PE

@Roarbark

@SaltySteve (listing here too, as I want to confirm my earlier thoughts later tonight)

I have no opinion on the following players, and will attempt to scrutinize their posts later for clues


@jean15paul_PE 

@vhab49_PE

@chart94

None of the above should be treated as more than a hunch.

&gt;5/5


----------



## DLD PE




----------



## JayKay PE

I am fucking townie. Not fire nation. !!!!!


----------



## JayKay PE

DuranDuran said:


>


Wait. Are you dead? Did I miss that?


----------



## JayKay PE

Triiiiippe post


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

chart94 said:


> well back guys 2 hour drive there two hour drive back for 15 mins at the site.... 2/5


My favorite ones.  Although at least right now, it gets me out of the house!

I can't count.  I am sure that is 5.


----------



## DLD PE

JayKay PE said:


> Whyyyyyyyyyyyy 15 notifications. I am being targeted!!!!!


----------



## DLD PE

JayKay PE said:


> Wait. Are you dead? Did I miss that?


----------



## DLD PE

Roarbark said:


> @tj_PE I vote for @squaretaper LIT AF PE for now, based partly on vote timing this round. Subject to change in future.
> 
> Edit: (3/5, for management)


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

can we get a vote update @tj_PE

(5+)


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Are you still keeping your spreadsheet @DuranDuran even though you're


----------



## User1

tj_PE said:


> 2 @JayKay PE (cheb, chart)
> 
> 2 @ChebyshevII PE (jk, square)
> 
> 1 @squaretaper LIT AF PE (roar)


----------



## User1

hasnt been a change that i saw


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

@tj_PE, I vote for @squaretaper LIT AF PE... may change my mind later.


----------



## DLD PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> Are you still keeping your spreadsheet @DuranDuran even though you're


Yes, although I usually wait until the early morning to update it.  I'm going into the office tomorrow so I may or may not update it in the morning.  If it helps you guys I'll do my best to update it.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Deep dive on @squaretaper LIT AF PE

He's claimed to be mafia every round for a couple months now. The only round he didn't claim mafia was the round he actually was mafia.

@squaretaper LIT AF PE if you are actually a townie, then your claims are a distraction that has the potential to lose it for the town. If you are actually mafia, then if we go for your claim, then your side loses a player and doesn't help your sides odds in the long term. Further if you are mafia and we ignore your claim, your gambit doesn't work tonight and if we survive long enough, we'll eventually vote you out anyway. 

Logical analysis:


Let's assume that he is am unreliable narrator, and that he's 50/50 chance of mafia.

Next, assume that my gut feelings above have some truth. In that there are 5 likely townies, and 5 unknowns. 

ergo there are 3 maf in the 5 unknown.

60% chance to guess right among the five

but square in this scenario is only a "50% chance" of being mafia

if square is townie, then removing him from consideration, means 75% chance of guessing the right player from the other four

if he is mafia, then removing him from consideration means 50% chance of guessing the right player from the other four.




I'm inclined to remove him from lynching consideration tonight.


----------



## User1

2 @JayKay PE (cheb, chart)

2 @ChebyshevII PE (jk, square)

2 @squaretaper LIT AF PE (roar, jp)


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Deep dive on @squaretaper LIT AF PE
> 
> He's claimed to be mafia every round for a couple months now. The only round he didn't claim mafia was the round he actually was mafia.
> 
> @squaretaper LIT AF PE if you are actually a townie, then your claims are a distraction that has the potential to lose it for the town. If you are actually mafia, then if we go for your claim, then your side loses a player and doesn't help your sides odds in the long term. Further if you are mafia and we ignore your claim, your gambit doesn't work tonight and if we survive long enough, we'll eventually vote you out anyway.
> 
> Logical analysis:
> 
> 
> Let's assume that he is am unreliable narrator, and that he's 50/50 chance of mafia.
> 
> Next, assume that my gut feelings above have some truth. In that there are 5 likely townies, and 5 unknowns.
> 
> ergo there are 3 maf in the 5 unknown.
> 
> 60% chance to guess right among the five
> 
> but square in this scenario is only a "50% chance" of being mafia
> 
> if square is townie, then removing him from consideration, means 75% chance of guessing the right player from the other four
> 
> if he is mafia, then removing him from consideration means 50% chance of guessing the right player from the other four.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm inclined to remove him from lynching consideration tonight.


I need to learn statitics


----------



## JayKay PE

Oh god. There are sub-subsections. This is hard for JK.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> I need to learn statitics


so do I!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Firstly, this game as a normal townie is hard. I'm finding myself relying on priors to try to piece things together. That's fine when you've been playing with the same group for a year. But I won't have that to rely in the tournament next week. I'm glad that I'm realizing this now, and not midgame, so that I can start adapting my strategies.
> 
> Next, we're starting to get to a point where there are enough posts that I/we can start parsing through previous in-round posts and votes. I'm stuck in training through 1600, and then have a bunch of "urgent" BS busy-work that must get done by the end of the day. So I won't have a chance to do major deep dives until after 1800.
> 
> With that said, based on "tells" I am inclined to believe that the following players are townies (pending deeper analysis).
> 
> 
> @ChebyshevII PE
> 
> @JayKay PE
> 
> @MadamPirate PE
> 
> @SaltySteve ?
> 
> @RBHeadge PE
> 
> The following players are ambiguous and will be the first to get a deep dive later today.
> 
> 
> @squaretaper LIT AF PE
> 
> @Roarbark
> 
> @SaltySteve (listing here too, as I want to confirm my earlier thoughts later tonight)
> 
> I have no opinion on the following players, and will attempt to scrutinize their posts later for clues
> 
> 
> @jean15paul_PE
> 
> @vhab49_PE
> 
> @chart94
> 
> None of the above should be treated as more than a hunch.
> 
> &gt;5/5


Using this list, I roll the RNG and get 10.

@tj_PE I vote for @vhab49_PE for the time being, in case I cant get back to the computer.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

JayKay PE said:


> Oh god. There are sub-subsections. This is hard for JK.


I might have outlined that poorly. I was trying to nest assumptions and outcomes. hard to do top down text rather than graphical event tree


----------



## DLD PE




----------



## SaltySteve PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Have we heard from @SaltySteve today?


I thought I posted my vote earlier but apparently not.

JP didn't vote to kill Lycee last night, either trying to cool the suspicion or is a Townie. No clue which. 

Cheby is the only one that's on both nights lynching lists. So I'll go with that. @tj_PE I would like to vote for @ChebyshevII PE

Post (5/5)


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

SaltySteve said:


> I thought I posted my vote earlier but apparently not.
> 
> JP didn't vote to kill Lycee last night, either trying to cool the suspicion or is a Townie. No clue which.
> 
> Cheby is the only one that's on both nights lynching lists. So I'll go with that. @tj_PE I would like to vote for @ChebyshevII PE


Fair, although you are voting for a townie.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

SaltySteve said:


> I thought I posted my vote earlier but apparently not.
> 
> JP didn't vote to kill Lycee last night, either trying to cool the suspicion or is a Townie. No clue which.
> 
> Cheby is the only one that's on both nights lynching lists. So I'll go with that. @tj_PE I would like to vote for @ChebyshevII PE


I is a townie


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

signing off for a while to do works

(5++)


----------



## JayKay PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> I might have outlined that poorly. I was trying to nest assumptions and outcomes. hard to do top down text rather than graphical event tree


I may be slightly drunk with one eye closed so I Concentrate. . Please ignore JK during this time.


----------



## SaltySteve PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Fair, although you are voting for a townie.


Your'e not making this easy. I wanted to vote for you earlier today but then when I came back and saw you getting dog piled I wanted to vote somewhere else cause I don't have anything concrete and I hate to see anyone get hit by the rando vote train. 

@tj_PE change my vote back to @jean15paul_PE. They're on RBs list and I was already suspicious the past two rounds. Sorry to waffle like that.


----------



## SaltySteve PE

JayKay PE said:


> I may be slightly drunk with one eye closed so I Concentrate. . Please ignore JK during this time.


Wheres my invite! I'd much rather be drinking that sitting at work with a headache.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Man, I don't know what I'm doing, but I've successfully gotten two people to change their votes with one post.

(Thanks, @SaltySteve. I won't make you regret it)


----------



## DLD PE




----------



## RBHeadge PE

Roarbark said:


> Yesterday there was (I think) a 3 way tie, with me on chopping block. I had not voted, and did not vote.
> DuranDuran voted to break this tie. The person he voted to lynch (Lycee I believe) ended up being town. Duran was then night killed.
> I was active when time was called. If I were mafia I would have changed the night kill from Duran to someone else, since Duran's tie-breaking vote TO a townie makes him look suspicious/mafia side.
> 
> Like I said, circumstantial.


mini dive on @Roarbark

There was a three-way tie in the final hour last night. Between @LyceeFruit PE, @Roarbark, @ChebyshevII PE

Neither @Roarbark or @LyceeFruit PE had voted at that point. @ChebyshevII PE was among the voters in the tie.

Lycee was a townie.

Let's explore this from @Roarbark's viewpoint:

He is active and threatened in a tie. He could vote for @ChebyshevII PE or @LyceeFruit PE to break the tie. Or go with 2/3 odds of success. 

Assume that @Roarbark is townie.

If he votes for @ChebyshevII PE, then an active @ChebyshevII PE votes for him our of self-preservation. Vote is now roar 3, cheb 3, his odds decease to 50/50 for a tie

Or he votes for @LyceeFruit PE, vote is now lycee 3,  roar 2, cheb 2. It's more reliable, but @LyceeFruit PE could sign on vote for him or cheb out of self preservation. Assume equal weighting, and he has 75% chance of success. He if gamed it out and assumed that nothing else pertured the system, then this scenario is his best play.

But not everyone games things out, but he also wasn't given much time to game things out either.

Assume @Roarbark is mafia.

The odds above still apply if he votes for @ChebyshevII PE or @LyceeFruit PE. But there is also the possibility that he doesn't want to vote for cheb because he is also maf. If that's the case then voting for @LyceeFruit PE is his statistical best play. The intangible here is that maybe he doesn't want to establish a connection with @ChebyshevII PE, although his vote could have been easily spun as a CYA vote.

Now of course, the tie was broken quickly by @DuranDuran. Which may not have given @Roarbark the opportunity to make a move. We'll never know what may have happened if @DuranDuran hadn't switched. In actuality last night, it looked like @Roarbark held back just in case he needed to do something.

tl;dr The event analysis is inconclusive.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

SaltySteve said:


> They're on RBs list and I was already suspicious the past two rounds. Sorry to waffle like that.


To be clear, that's not a list of people I suspect of being mafia. It's a list with idk-missing-data at the bottom. FWIW, I can never get a read on @jean15paul_PE because his play style changes so often; I have no baseline townie behavior for him. If he's mafia, he'll occasionally tip his hand. I haven't seen that yet.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

@tj_PE For now I voting for @chart94 again.


----------



## DLD PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> mini dive on @Roarbark
> 
> There was a three-way tie in the final hour last night. Between @LyceeFruit PE, @Roarbark, @ChebyshevII PE
> 
> Neither @Roarbark or @LyceeFruit PE had voted at that point. @ChebyshevII PE was among the voters in the tie.
> 
> Lycee was a townie.
> 
> Let's explore this from @Roarbark's viewpoint:
> 
> He is active and threatened in a tie. He could vote for @ChebyshevII PE or @LyceeFruit PE to break the tie. Or go with 2/3 odds of success.
> 
> Assume that @Roarbark is townie.
> 
> If he votes for @ChebyshevII PE, then an active @ChebyshevII PE votes for him our of self-preservation. Vote is now roar 3, cheb 3, his odds decease to 50/50 for a tie
> 
> Or he votes for @LyceeFruit PE, vote is now lycee 3,  roar 2, cheb 2. It's more reliable, but @LyceeFruit PE could sign on vote for him or cheb out of self preservation. Assume equal weighting, and he has 75% chance of success. He if gamed it out and assumed that nothing else pertured the system, then this scenario is his best play.
> 
> But not everyone games things out, but he also wasn't given much time to game things out either.
> 
> Assume @Roarbark is mafia.
> 
> The odds above still apply if he votes for @ChebyshevII PE or @LyceeFruit PE. But there is also the possibility that he doesn't want to vote for cheb because he is also maf. If that's the case then voting for @LyceeFruit PE is his statistical best play. The intangible here is that maybe he doesn't want to establish a connection with @ChebyshevII PE, although his vote could have been easily spun as a CYA vote.
> 
> Now of course, the tie was broken quickly by @DuranDuran. Which may not have given @Roarbark the opportunity to make a move. We'll never know what may have happened if @DuranDuran hadn't switched. In actuality last night, it looked like @Roarbark held back just in case he needed to do something.
> 
> tl;dr The event analysis is inconclusive.


So far no one said today dead people couldn't comment.  I feel the need to comment and clarify my actions last night.  I will not reveal my role.

See below from page 673.  This is 2 posts before my vote.  Before I voted, it was my understanding there was a *2-way tie *between @LyceeFruit PE and @ChebyshevII PE with @Roarbark having three votes.  There were a couple of players I had my eye on, and I wasn't feeling good about the outcome.  My intention was to generate a reaction from other players and see the outcome.  If there had been a* 3-way tie *as @RBHeadge PE and others have suggested, I might have voted differently or not at all.  I was looking at the below update when I voted.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> To be clear, that's not a list of people I suspect of being mafia. It's a list with idk-missing-data at the bottom. FWIW, I can never get a read on @jean15paul_PE because his play style changes so often; I have no baseline townie behavior for him. If he's mafia, he'll occasionally tip his hand. I haven't seen that yet.


I would like to request more analysis on @jean15paul_PE  

My play style changes so often? I thought I was pretty consistent, and that made me hard to read... or something like that. LOL
I don't even know what my play style is. If I'm a townie I try to be genuine; if I'm mafia I try to be genuine. (I used the word genuine and not honest very intentionally). If anything has changed about my play, it's that I'm learning how other people react to certain votes in different situations. I've learned that CYA protect yourself votes don't seem to work very often, so I've started just following my suspicions.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Today I learned... you don't get a notification when you tag yourself.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

DuranDuran said:


> So far no one said today dead people couldn't comment.  I feel the need to comment and clarify my actions last night.  I will not reveal my role.
> 
> See below from page 673.  This is 2 posts before my vote.  Before I voted, it was my understanding there was a *2-way tie *between @LyceeFruit PE and @ChebyshevII PE with @Roarbark having three votes.  There were a couple of players I had my eye on, and I wasn't feeling good about the outcome.  My intention was to generate a reaction from other players and see the outcome.  If there had been a* 3-way tie *as @RBHeadge PE and others have suggested, I might have voted differently or not at all.  I was looking at the below update when I voted.
> 
> View attachment 17852


Things were moving fast that evening, I believe everyone was posting with a delay.


----------



## User1

2 @JayKay PE (cheb, chart)

2 @ChebyshevII PE (jk, square)

2 @squaretaper LIT AF PE (roar, jp)

1 @chart94 (rb)

1 @jean15paul_PE (salty)


----------



## DLD PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Things were moving fast that evening, I believe everyone was posting with a delay.


True, and I already knew ahead of time when I voted I would more than likely not check back in or be able to re-vote.  My intention was to generate movement on the chess board (metaphor only, nothing cryptic about my 'check' post) and evaluate or be able to give something to the team to evaluate.  I felt we had so little to go on I wanted to shuffle the board a little, so to speak.  However, I did not want to announce publicly that my post would be my last for the night.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> I would like to request more analysis on @jean15paul_PE
> 
> My play style changes so often? I thought I was pretty consistent, and that made me hard to read... or something like that. LOL
> I don't even know what my play style is. If I'm a townie I try to be genuine; if I'm mafia I try to be genuine. (I used the word genuine and not honest very intentionally). If anything has changed about my play, it's that I'm learning how other people react to certain votes in different situations. I've learned that CYA protect yourself votes don't seem to work very often, so I've started just following my suspicions.


I can honestly say that if you were representing EB in the tourney, you would either be the first guy voted out or you would take the trophy. I don't see any other outcome. 

I could have phrased my earlier statement better. But the underlying point is that you don't have strong baseline for behavior in any role. It makes it tough to read you. It doesn't help that your occasionally make pro-mafia statements.


----------



## DLD PE

tj_PE said:


> 2 @JayKay PE (cheb, chart)
> 
> 2 @ChebyshevII PE (jk, square)
> 
> 2 @squaretaper LIT AF PE (roar, jp)
> 
> 1 @chart94 (rb)
> 
> 1 @jean15paul_PE (salty)


_There's_ a 3-way tie!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

DuranDuran said:


> True, and I already knew ahead of time when I voted I would more than likely not check back in or be able to re-vote.  My intention was to generate movement on the chess board (metaphor only, nothing cryptic about my 'check' post) and evaluate or be able to give something to the team to evaluate.  I felt we had so little to go on I wanted to shuffle the board a little, so to speak.  However, I did not want to announce publicly that my post would be my last for the night.


I was hoping for a similar outcome too from the vote last night. We need/ed more data. Things looked promising when we had a three way tie.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

DuranDuran said:


> _There's_ a 3-way tie!


yeah, between three players I _think_ are townies...


----------



## DLD PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> I was hoping for a similar outcome too from the vote last night. We need/ed more data. Things looked promising when we had a three way tie.


I hope I didn't mess things up!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

DuranDuran said:


> I hope I didn't mess things up!


I doubt it was that impactful in the long run. The important thing is that we need to get a mafiosa tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> I can honestly say that if you were representing EB in the tourney, you would either be the first guy voted out or you would take the trophy. I don't see any other outcome.
> 
> I could have phrased my earlier statement better. But the underlying point is that you don't have strong baseline for behavior in any role. It makes it tough to read you. It doesn't help that your occasionally make pro-mafia statements.


My guess is that I'd be the first one voted out.


I do enjoy being mafia. It's more fun than being a townie. It's a rush.
(Saying that, now I'm definitely dead.)
I really am a townie this round.
I do want to try out the mafia role with these tourney rules. I have interesting ideas. Don't know if we'll be playing tourney rules after the actual tournament.


----------



## Roarbark

@tj_PE I change my vote to @chart94 (Edit 5/5 for management)


----------



## chart94 PE

do we have a vote update?!? how did i get on the board all of a sudden?!


----------



## DLD PE

chart94 said:


> do we have a vote update?!? how did i get on the board all of a sudden?!


Maybe you reached the 8th rank and you got promoted.


----------



## DLD PE

Disclaimer:  The blue highlighted cell means nothing.  It's just where it ended up after the last entry.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

DuranDuran said:


> Maybe you reached the 8th rank and you got promoted.


  If one pawn could move along to reach the 8th rank, to resurrect / with the grace of a queen she will receive and reflect 





Edit: No one probably cares, but...
J-Live's lyrics can be kinda ... abstruse upon first listen, so

Verse 1: Get the third eye i.e. the mind
about a relationship based around intellect and growth

Verse 2: Get the third leg i.e. the dick
about a relations based only around sex

Verse 3: Get the third finger i.e. fuck you
about a breakup

People disagree if it's supposed to be the decline and end of a single relationship or if it's supposed to be 3 separate relationships due to conflicting lyrics in the song. I prefer the first interpretation


----------



## blybrook PE

Screw the HOA!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

> 16 minutes ago, jean15paul_PE said:
> 
> If one pawn could move along to reach the 8th rank, to resurrect / with the grace of a queen she will receive and reflect



Now that's what I call good vibes!


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

blybrook PE said:


> Screw the HOA!


I assume you ate the rest, your beariness


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Deep dive on @squaretaper LIT AF PE


Neato analysis!

Honest tip: Current game in play notwithstanding, and just so no one wastes too much time, I wouldn't take ANYTHING I say very seriously (in any round) if you're trying to actually solve the game. I'm here for socializing and distraction only.

That said, totes maf.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> J-Live's lyrics can be kinda ... obtuse upon first listen


You meant abstruse? Or, really, obtuse? I can see it working both ways...


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Triple?


----------



## User1

2 @JayKay PE (cheb, chart)

2 @ChebyshevII PE (jk, square)

1 @squaretaper LIT AF PE (jp)

2 @chart94 (rb, roar)

1 @jean15paul_PE (salty)


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> You meant abstruse? Or, really, obtuse? I can see it working both ways...


thanks... english is hard
edited


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> If one pawn could move along to reach the 8th rank, to resurrect / with the grace of a queen she will receive and reflect
> 
> *video snip*
> 
> Edit: No one probably cares, but...
> J-Live's lyrics can be kinda ... abstruse upon first listen, so
> 
> Verse 1: Get the third eye i.e. the mind
> about a relationship based around intellect and growth
> 
> Verse 2: Get the third leg i.e. the dick
> about a relations based only around sex
> 
> Verse 3: Get the third finger i.e. fuck you
> about a breakup
> 
> People disagree if it's supposed to be the decline and end of a single relationship or if it's supposed to be 3 separate relationships due to conflicting lyrics in the song. I prefer the first interpretation


Are we doing old(-ish) hip hop?


----------



## Roarbark

RBHeadge PE said:


> Deep dive on @squaretaper LIT AF PE
> 
> He's claimed to be mafia every round for a couple months now. The only round he didn't claim mafia was the round he actually was mafia.
> 
> .................[Logic stuff omitted to save space]
> 
> I'm inclined to remove him from lynching consideration tonight.


Actually didn't see this deep dive before I voted, but agree (as demonstrated by my vote, albeit which much less logical thought put into it). 

Also observed the only time he didn't claim mafia was when he was mafia. (I was mafia too that round, and may have pointed it out in private channel...)
Either way, erratic and kind of a gamble.

(I did my part/5)


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Roarbark said:


> the only time he didn't claim mafia was when he was mafia


Shenanigans aside, I just plain forgot to keep up the gag.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

DuranDuran said:


> _There's_ a 3-way tie!






RBHeadge PE said:


> yeah, between three players I _think_ are townies...


Well, at least 2 of  the five in the list are townies.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

So, I need to vote, and I'm not sure who to vote for.  I have some suspish people. 

@tj_PE I think I shall vote for....


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Crap. I can't make up my mind.

@tj_PE, I am voting for @chart94.

Does that make it a 4 way tie?


----------



## User1

2 @JayKay PE (cheb, chart)

2 @ChebyshevII PE (jk, square)

1 @squaretaper LIT AF PE (jp)

3 @chart94 (rb, roar, vhab)

1 @jean15paul_PE (salty)


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

One of y'all gotta be Maf, right?  I just don't know which one.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Well that killed the tie.


----------



## chart94 PE

i vote for cheby @tj_PE


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Where is @SaltySteve. Almost feel like i should vote for him for being MIA.


----------



## User1

1 @JayKay PE (cheb)

3 @ChebyshevII PE (jk, square, chart)

1 @squaretaper LIT AF PE (jp)

3 @chart94 (rb, roar, vhab)

1 @jean15paul_PE (salty)


----------



## MadamPirate PE

@tj_PE since my vote for @vhab49_PE didn't get recorded I vote for @ChebyshevII PE because suspish.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

@tj_PE I vote @chart94


----------



## chart94 PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> @tj_PE I vote @chart94


Isnt time called?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

chart94 said:


> Isnt time called?


Not that I’ve seen


----------



## RBHeadge PE

paging @tj_PE


----------



## chart94 PE

I thought 8 pm was the cutoff. or is it when the mod calls it?


----------



## User1

Well I was typing tyme when cheb's post popped up, so technically no


----------



## User1

time

lmao


----------



## User1

then everyone is all responding


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I’ll send you my rps.


----------



## chart94 PE

alright


----------



## User1

yes please


----------



## User1

i did a randomizer too. curious to see if it agrees with your results just for funsies! (i will use the rps)


----------



## Roarbark

To clarify are you taking vote when you CALLED time, or when the "on paper" cutoff was?


----------



## User1

the on paper cuttoff on my clock was right when cheb posted so i intended to count the vote, but i can wait to see what the people want?

cheb has sent his rps, @chart94 has not


----------



## chart94 PE

whats rps?


----------



## chart94 PE

also i am biased so i wont say what i prefer lol


----------



## User1

MadamPirate PE said:


> @tj_PE since my vote for @vhab49_PE didn't get recorded I vote for @ChebyshevII PE because suspish.


i am sorry! i didn't mean it


----------



## User1

chart94 said:


> whats rps?


rock paper scissors 10 entries in which ever order you prefer


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I’m gonna cry if everyone wants me dead.


----------



## User1

@chart94 10 entries please!


----------



## User1

i dont want anyone dead. can we all just have a dance party?


----------



## DLD PE




----------



## MadamPirate PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> I’m gonna cry if everyone wants me dead.


I want you dead only if you're stinky Maf, which I think you are!


----------



## chart94 PE

tj_PE said:


> @chart94 10 entries please!


i sent 10 confused.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

MadamPirate PE said:


> I want you dead only if you're stinky Maf, which I think you are!


You think wrong. Believe me.

I am not stinky.

Ok, maybe I am. But that would mean I’m not maf, to keep the statement true.


----------



## User1

chart94 said:


> i sent 10 confused.


so weird. it only showed the five in my message!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> You think wrong. Believe me.
> 
> I am not stinky.
> 
> Ok, maybe I am. But that would mean I’m not maf, to keep the statement true.


STOP TRYING TO CONFUSE ME


----------



## User1

ok guys! gimme a moment


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

tj_PE said:


> ok guys! gimme what feels like an eternity


Ftfy


----------



## RBHeadge PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> I am not stinky.
> 
> Ok, maybe I am.


Still on diaper duty?


----------



## User1

OMG i had it all typed out then went to find the players list and it DI D NOT SAVE


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

RBHeadge PE said:


> Still on diaper duty?


I haven’t left diaper duty in about 5 years now.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

chart94 said:


> i sent 10 confused.


Some EB mods use rock paper scissors to break ties. Best of three. The entries from both parties can be posted in he forum. It's more transparent than using a randomizer.


----------



## User1

In a round of rock paper scissors, there were (5) ties, and (5) wins to @chart94. @ChebyshevII PE has lost his plot of land on the island and he must go. 

@ChebyshevII PE was a regular townie. 

In the night, the ghost exploded into sperm whispies and they drowned @RBHeadge PE in his sleep. I wonder how they found him, considering he was on a cliff behind another cliff!

The remaining players are

@jean15paul_PE @SaltySteve @MadamPirate PE @JayKay PE @chart94 @Roarbark @squaretaper LIT AF PE @vhab49_PE


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

tj_PE said:


> In a round of rock paper scissors, there were (5) ties, and (5) wins to @chart94. @ChebyshevII PE has lost his plot of land on the island and he must go.
> 
> @ChebyshevII PE was a regular townie.
> 
> In the night, the ghost exploded into sperm whispies and they drowned @RBHeadge PE in his sleep. I wonder how they found him, considering he was on a cliff behind another cliff!
> 
> The remaining players are
> 
> @jean15paul_PE @SaltySteve @MadamPirate PE @JayKay PE @chart94 @Roarbark @squaretaper LIT AF PE @vhab49_PE


See? I told you all.


----------



## User1

Paper

Rock

Rock

Scisoor 

Paper

scissor

rock

paper

rock

paper

@chart94 entries


----------



## User1

Rock

scissors

scissors

paper

paper

scissors

rock

rock

rock

paper

@ChebyshevII PE entries


----------



## chart94 PE

well frick!!! Sorry @ChebyshevII PE!!!! I just didnt want to get lynched when i am a townie for once and the only way to tie it up/ avoid the chopping block was to switch my vote. I promise you i will avenge you!!!!!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> See? I told you all.


ditto


----------



## MadamPirate PE

tj_PE said:


> In a round of rock paper scissors, there were (5) ties, and (5) wins to @chart94. @ChebyshevII PE has lost his plot of land on the island and he must go.
> 
> @ChebyshevII PE was a regular townie.
> 
> In the night, the ghost exploded into sperm whispies and they drowned @RBHeadge PE in his sleep. I wonder how they found him, considering he was on a cliff behind another cliff!
> 
> The remaining players are
> 
> @jean15paul_PE @SaltySteve @MadamPirate PE @JayKay PE @chart94 @Roarbark @squaretaper LIT AF PE @vhab49_PE


FAAAAAAAAAACK!!!!

I sorry, cheby. 

-And- RB too?! stupid ghost sperm.


----------



## chart94 PE

I honestly thought cheby might have been maf, but i clearly was wrong. Like i said before, i only switched my vote back because i needed a tie to not get lynched myself.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Alright former fellow townies! You've got one more chance to figure it out. You can't f#$% it up again. If the JoAT's are alive and know anything. Now is the time to share.

Now if you'll excuse me, I need to take a long decon shower.


----------



## User1

RBHeadge PE said:


> Alright former fellow townies! You've got one more chance to figure it out. You can't f#$% it up again. If the JoAT's are alive and know anything. Now is the time to share.
> 
> Now if you'll excuse me, I need to take a long decon shower.


you need to rest up for the tourney anyway!


----------



## User1

for future reference, i will try to post time at 6, but 6 is the cutoff time. i think in today's case, cheb posted pretty much right as the clock changed.


----------



## chart94 PE

tj_PE said:


> you need to rest up for the tourney anyway!


what is this tourny everyone keeps referring to??


----------



## User1

chart94 said:


> what is this tourny everyone keeps referring to??


rbh is representing us in a like national mafia tournament! it starts monday at 8pm his time!


----------



## chart94 PE

how did this come about?!? i didnt know there was such a thing


----------



## User1

chart94 said:


> how did this come about?!? i didnt know there was such a thing


someone came in here and we all thought it was spam! i dont even remember her name lol


----------



## RBHeadge PE

chart94 said:


> what is this tourny everyone keeps referring to??
> 
> 
> 
> tj_PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> rbh is representing us in a like national   international mafia tournament! it starts monday at 8pm his time!
Click to expand...

165 forums are represented. 15 players a round, three rounds total. They play with a different rules than we normally do. So we've been playing by their rules for the last three games to get me ready. I've learned a lot of good lessons from these rounds. I'd rather make the mistakes here then in a competition.

I'm in Game 10 of the first round.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

tj_PE said:


> someone came in here and we all thought it was spam! i dont even remember her name lol


@Lissa


----------



## RBHeadge PE

tj_PE said:


> chart94 said:
> 
> 
> 
> how did this come about?!? i didnt know there was such a thing
> 
> 
> 
> someone came in here and we all thought it was spam! i dont even remember her name lol
Click to expand...

They had a couple reps come in. They asked for a player from EB. Everyone volunteered me as tribute.


----------



## chart94 PE

what are all these forums? how did they get this all going? is there a prize?


----------



## LyceeFruit PE




----------



## LyceeFruit PE

chart94 said:


> what are all these forums? how did they get this all going? is there a prize?


Youre behind the thymes


----------



## chart94 PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


>


BABY SHARKKKKKK


----------



## RBHeadge PE

chart94 said:


> what are all these forums? how did they get this all going? is there a prize?


https://www.mafiauniverse.com/forums/forums/69-Mafia-Championship-Season-7

The prize is bragging rights.

The other players are from all sorts of forum that happen to have a mafia game thread going.


----------



## chart94 PE

IM so curious how they found 165 forums. im also amazed 165 forums were playing this...


----------



## Roarbark

Not good. @chart94 Who do you think it is now, in your towniness?

@vhab49_PE escalated it from a 3 way tie into a "base-race" between Chart and Cheb. If Chart is town, this was very good for the mafia.
Vhab's vote drew votes from 
1. Chart94 (3 Cheb, 3 Chart)
2. Madam P (4 Cheb, 3 Chart)
3. Cheb (4 Cheb, 4 Chart)

The main people who affected the vote towards Cheb and away from you were @chart94 and @MadamPirate PE.
If chart is Mafia, these people are suspect. If not, Mafia had a free pass on this vote, and weesa maybe-probably fucked.


----------



## Roarbark

chart94 said:


> IM so curious how they found 165 forums. im also amazed 165 forums were playing this...


Someone was tasked with going on EVERY forum they could find, and searching for a social deduction game of some sort. 

Hope they got paid. Or at least cookies or something. (2/5? Does it work like that? )


----------



## Roarbark

RBHeadge PE said:


> The other players are from all sorts of forum that happen to have a mafia game thread going.


Some of which are principally mafia forums, I'll add. 

Edit: Triple, as you all seem to say.


----------



## chart94 PE

Roarbark said:


> Not good. @chart94 Who do you think it is now, in your towniness?
> 
> @vhab49_PE escalated it from a 3 way tie into a "base-race" between Chart and Cheb. If Chart is town, this was very good for the mafia.
> Vhab's vote drew votes from
> 1. Chart94 (3 Cheb, 3 Chart)
> 2. Madam P (4 Cheb, 3 Chart)
> 3. Cheb (4 Cheb, 4 Chart)
> 
> The main people who affected the vote towards Cheb and away from you were @chart94 and @MadamPirate PE.
> If chart is Mafia, these people are suspect. If not, Mafia had a free pass on this vote, and weesa maybe-probably fucked.


I am not sure. I found it weird vhab tied the race, but it makes less sense now that cheby was a townie also. so im not sure what the motivation was.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

vhab49_PE said:


> Where is @SaltySteve. Almost feel like i should vote for him for being MIA.


I thought about voting for him if he didn't meet posting quorum. Just to lessen the potential one-day loss to the town. But when I looked at the numbers, his disqualification wouldn't change the criticality of tomorrow's vote, nor any possible vote thereafter. In fact, it increases the odds of getting lucky with a random vote.


----------



## Roarbark

@chart94 If I counted correctly, VHab didn't tie the race.

It was
2 JK (Cheb, Chart) 
2 Cheb (JK, Square)
2 Chart (RB, Roar)

Vhab added a vote to Chart, then (initially) asked if she made it a 4 way tie.


----------



## Roarbark

tj_PE said:


> the on paper cuttoff on my clock was right when cheb posted so i intended to count the vote, but i can wait to see what the people want?


Perfect, just asking so it's clear/posterity  . I thought the different cutoffs affected what happened.


----------



## chart94 PE

my b. either way tho


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

chart94 said:


> what is this tourny everyone keeps referring to??



(1/5)


----------



## Roarbark

@vhab49_PE are you maf?


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

I vote that we all stop killing townies  

(2/5)


----------



## chart94 PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> I vote that we all stop killing townies


same!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


>


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Roarbark said:


> @vhab49_PE are you maf?


No. I am not.

I feel that you are not either.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

First @NikR_PE and now @ChebyshevII PE? I was pretty confident Cheby was mafia. My instincts are definitely off this round. I might have to just start following the crowd.

JOAT, please save us from ourselves!

(3/5)


----------



## SaltySteve PE

vhab49_PE said:


> Where is @SaltySteve. Almost feel like i should vote for him for being MIA.






RBHeadge PE said:


> I thought about voting for him if he didn't meet posting quorum. Just to lessen the potential one-day loss to the town. But when I looked at the numbers, his disqualification wouldn't change the criticality of tomorrow's vote, nor any possible vote thereafter. In fact, it increases the odds of getting lucky with a random vote.


Sorry guys! I've been MIA after 5 pm cause I've been working on an old boat someone gave me. Got the motor running earlier this week and was pulling up the floor w/ SaltyPeanut yesterday and the day before. 







Post (1/5)


----------



## SaltySteve PE

I'm going to go ahead and say that JP has to be mafia. Either him or Chart. 

Post (2/5)


----------



## SaltySteve PE

Before anyone judges me for drinking a Bud Lite w/ Lime it was 80+ degrees and felt like you were swimming due to the humidity. I'm not above drinking crap lite beer when its hot AF.

Post (3/5)

Triple!!!


----------



## DLD PE

I wasn't able to update the spreadsheet before i left for work this morning.  Sorry townies!  Good luck today!


----------



## SaltySteve PE

Also, this is the chocolate milk of beers. If you didn't tell me what it was I would have guessed a white Russian. It's great. Definitely surprising that it's made by PBR.

Post (4/5)


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

tj_PE said:


> In a round of rock paper scissors, there were (5) ties, and (5) wins to @chart94. @ChebyshevII PE has lost his plot of land on the island and he must go.
> 
> @ChebyshevII PE was a regular townie.
> 
> In the night, the ghost exploded into sperm whispies and they drowned @RBHeadge PE in his sleep. I wonder how they found him, considering he was on a cliff behind another cliff!
> 
> The remaining players are
> 
> @jean15paul_PE @SaltySteve @MadamPirate PE @JayKay PE @chart94 @Roarbark @squaretaper LIT AF PE @vhab49_PE


@tj_PE. I maintain my vote for @chart94

1/5


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Sorry Chart. I might change later.

2/5


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

So my deductions....

I am not Mafia. I PROMISE!

MP Has been super busy with work, but that is also a really good cover that has been used before.

Salty is working on a boat.

JayKay took a mental health day yesterday.

Square SAYS he is Mafia.  

I am getting good vibes from JP, not feeling mafia this time.

Roar was no more or less present yesterday than normal.

So that leaves Chart. 

Change my mind.

**None of these are real reason why someone is or is not mafia.

3/5


----------



## User1

1 @chart94 (vhab)


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

SaltySteve said:


> I'm going to go ahead and say that JP has to be mafia. Either him or Chart.
> 
> Post (2/5)






vhab49_PE said:


> So my deductions....
> 
> I am not Mafia. I PROMISE!
> 
> MP Has been super busy with work, but that is also a really good cover that has been used before.
> 
> Salty is working on a boat.
> 
> JayKay took a mental health day yesterday.
> 
> Square SAYS he is Mafia.
> 
> I am getting good vibes from JP, not feeling mafia this time.
> 
> Roar was no more or less present yesterday than normal.
> 
> So that leaves Chart.
> 
> Change my mind.
> 
> **None of these are real reason why someone is or is not mafia.
> 
> 3/5


I'm not mafia, so that means 2 people are suspicious of @chart94. I'm giving up on thinking and following the crowd.

@tj_PE I vote for @chart94

Still hoping for some JOAT insights.

(4/5)


----------



## chart94 PE

You know it gets tiring defending yourself name and honor sometimes. 1/5


----------



## chart94 PE

I’d like to point out, I haven’t lead a charge against anyone. I am not maf homies


----------



## chart94 PE

Tripppllllleeee 3/5


----------



## chart94 PE

SaltySteve said:


> Before anyone judges me for drinking a Bud Lite w/ Lime it was 80+ degrees and felt like you were swimming due to the humidity. I'm not above drinking crap lite beer when its hot AF.
> 
> Post (3/5)
> 
> Triple!!!


Dude, I legit started drinking white claws. BDLs are great too. No judgement!!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Good morning!

Today should be less stressful, I'm back to the substation project today and through the weekend. Boo for working on the weekend though. 

Scrolling back and catching up, brb.

(1/5)


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

@chart94 Well, then who do you suggest we target?


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Well, after Cheby was found to be townie last night, @tj_PE I'ma vote for @chart94. *gives the maf the hairy eyeball*

(2/5)


----------



## chart94 PE

vhab49_PE said:


> @chart94 Well, then who do you suggest we target?


I’m still not convinced by @Roarbark or @JayKay PE. Roar seemed to jump on my bandwagon pretty dang quickly... just saying


----------



## User1

3 @chart94 (vhab, jp, mp)


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

I could swing JayKay maybe.  Roar.... hmm. IDK.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

It's do or die day for the town. JoATs needs to help out. Unless the mafia got lucky by taking out both on nights 2 an 3, there is no excuse for the silence


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> It's do or die day for the town. JoATs needs to help out. Unless the mafia got lucky by taking out both on nights 2 an 3, there is no excuse for the silence


I mean. JP is clean. And So is Roar. AND SO AM I!!!!

Oh, and also, so was DuranDuran, but obv...


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Unless I am reading the signs and rules incorrectly at least.

So the mafia options are:

MadamP,

Salty,

Chart,

JayKay,

Square


----------



## blybrook PE

I was not a JoAT, so I cannot provide any further insight to the current situation other than to state the mafia only killed off a Redneck Mafia townie.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

vhab49_PE said:


> Unless I am reading the signs and rules incorrectly at least.
> 
> So the mafia options are:
> 
> MadamP,
> 
> Salty,
> 
> Chart,
> 
> JayKay,
> 
> Square


so 3 out of those 5?

(5/5)


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> so 3 out of those 5?


Yes sir.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

vhab49_PE said:


> Unless I am reading the signs and rules incorrectly at least.
> 
> So the mafia options are:
> 
> MadamP,
> 
> Salty,
> 
> Chart,
> 
> JayKay,
> 
> Square


*sniffles* Why would you say such horrible things about me? 

(3/5)

(also wtf with my number lock today)


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

MadamPirate PE said:


> *sniffles* Why would you say such horrible things about me?
> 
> (3/5)
> 
> (also wtf with my number lock today)


I said options based off of process of elimination.

And IDK.  Mine is working ok?


----------



## MadamPirate PE

vhab49_PE said:


> I said options based off of process of elimination.
> 
> And IDK.  Mine is working ok?


It keeps randomly turning off and it's obnoxious, idek.

(4/5)


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

MadamPirate PE said:


> It keeps randomly turning off and it's obnoxious, idek.
> 
> (4/5)


One thing I hate about my personal laptop (Acer), num lock turns off everytime the computer goes to sleep or reboots. Which includes everytime I close the lid. WTF ACER!!!! So frustrating.

(5+)


----------



## SaltySteve PE

vhab49_PE said:


> Unless I am reading the signs and rules incorrectly at least.
> 
> So the mafia options are:
> 
> MadamP,
> 
> Salty,
> 
> Chart,
> 
> JayKay,
> 
> Square


So are you claiming to be one of the JOAT?

Post (4/5) I think?


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

SaltySteve said:


> So are you claiming to be one of the JOAT?
> 
> Post (4/5) I think?


Yes, I am painting a target on my back.


----------



## SaltySteve PE

Interesting. I'll just say this. *REDACTED* and I'm pretty sure that Chart is mafia just based on a gut feeling. JK is clean.

@vhab49_PE what was your action on 6/3?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

SaltySteve said:


> Interesting. I'll just say this. *REDACTED* and I'm pretty sure that Chart is mafia just based on a gut feeling. JK is clean.
> 
> @vhab49_PE what was your action on 6/3?


I KNEW YOU WERE A JoAT!


----------



## User1

3 @chart94 (vhab, jp, mp)


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

SaltySteve said:


> Interesting. I'll just say this. *REDACTED* and I'm pretty sure that Chart is mafia just based on a gut feeling. JK is clean.
> 
> @vhab49_PE what was your action on 6/3?


Uh...when was 6/3?  Was that Wednesday, so my 3rd skill?  I used doctor... on the wrong person.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Also, dammit, I was helping brats with homework and missed whatever you redacted. 

WTF are we still doing homework?!?!? IT IS ENDGAME PEOPLE!


----------



## SaltySteve PE

vhab49_PE said:


> Uh...when was 6/3?  Was that Wednesday, so my 3rd skill?  I used doctor... on the wrong person.


Who?


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

SaltySteve said:


> Who?


JP


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

I was going to switch to Duran, and I should have, but decided to stick to my original choice, since he has been on the block during the day.


----------



## SaltySteve PE

vhab49_PE said:


> JP


Oh perfect then. I did motion detect on JP on 6/3 and saw motion. That's the part I redacted previously. If you said anyone else but JP I would have known that you and him were both Mafia since he wasn't in your suspicion list.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

vhab49_PE said:


> JP


I feel the 

(5+)


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

SaltySteve said:


> Oh perfect then. I did motion detect on JP on 6/3 and saw motion. That's the part I redacted previously. If you said anyone else but JP I would have known that you and him were both Mafia since he wasn't in your suspicion list.


Or maybe I'm just feeling stalked. LOL

(5+)


----------



## Roarbark

By golly, they're alive!? I was prepping some pretty farfetched plays to try to get through this.

(Strikethrough by Roarbark)



vhab49_PE said:


> Unless I am reading the signs and rules incorrectly at least.
> 
> So the mafia options are:
> 
> *MadamP,*
> 
> Salty,
> 
> *Chart,*
> 
> JayKay,
> 
> *Square*





SaltySteve said:


> Interesting. I'll just say this. *REDACTED* and I'm pretty sure that Chart is mafia just based on a gut feeling. JK is clean.
> 
> @vhab49_PE what was your action on 6/3?


If what you each said is true, we just pared the list down to 3. @tj_PE I vote for @chart94 (1/5? idk)


----------



## SaltySteve PE

@tj_PE I vote for @chart94 as well.


----------



## User1

5 @chart94 (vhab, jp, mp, roar, salty)


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Roarbark said:


> By golly, they're alive!? I was prepping some pretty farfetched plays to try to get through this.
> 
> (Strikethrough by Roarbark)
> 
> If what you each said is true, we just pared the list down to 3. @tj_PE I vote for @chart94


I was just about to go through the same exercise @Roarbark.

Assuming everything that has been said is true, you've identified all 3 mafia. I'd suggest both JOAT use the doctor skill tonight to protect people. It doesn't really matter who. Since the mafia is identified the JOAT investigations are no longer valuable, and the game probably won't last long enough to use doctor again, so everyone is an equally valuable townie. Just hoping to get lucky and protect whoever the mafia targets. *EDIT: obviously don't say who you're going to protect. Gotta keep the mafia guessing.*

If I had more brain power, I'd game out the endgame. But I'm not in the place to do that right now.

(5+)


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> I was just about to go through the same exercise @Roarbark.
> 
> Assuming everything that has been said is true, you've identified all 3 mafia. I'd suggest both JOAT use the doctor skill tonight to protect people. It doesn't really matter who. Since the mafia is identified the JOAT investigations are no longer valuable, and the game probably won't last long enough to use doctor again, so everyone is an equally valuable townie. Just hoping to get lucky and protect whoever the mafia targets.
> 
> If I had more brain power, I'd game out the endgame. But I'm not in the place to do that right now.


Are any of us?


----------



## Roarbark

vhab49_PE said:


> Are any of us?









(2/5)


----------



## LyceeFruit PE




----------



## LyceeFruit PE




----------



## LyceeFruit PE




----------



## MadamPirate PE

Roarbark said:


> By golly, they're alive!? I was prepping some pretty farfetched plays to try to get through this.
> 
> (Strikethrough by Roarbark)
> 
> If what you each said is true, we just pared the list down to 3. @tj_PE I vote for @chart94


I am not Mafia. Last night I had a feeling it was either Cheby or chart who were Maf, and I gambled with Chebs (I'm sorry!). I already realized that I did wrong and voted for chart today. Honestly, I think it's Chart, Square, and Roar. 

(5/5)


----------



## LyceeFruit PE




----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Quota!


----------



## Roarbark

Maybe the JOAT that said I'm clean can share what investigation they did on me.
"Honestly" either way, best path is to vote for the mafia which we are certain about first.
(edit: 3/5 goth darnit, I keep forgetting to add these)


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Except for the parts where I'm dead. ...and it looks like I might have whiffed on @MadamPirate PE again.


----------



## SaltySteve PE

tj_PE said:


> The remaining players are
> 
> @jean15paul_PE @SaltySteve @MadamPirate PE @JayKay PE @chart94 @Roarbark @squaretaper LIT AF PE @vhab49_PE


Tonight 

We kill (M), Mafia kills (T)

Next Day There's 6 remaining players 2x(M) 4x(T).

We kill (M), Mafia kills (T)

Day after that There's 4 remaining players 1x(M) 3x(T).

We kill (M), Mafia kills (T) - Town wins


----------



## Roarbark

I'm going to be out in the field all afternoon (My time), so probably won't be active vote time unless I'm on my phone.
(Frickin. 4/5)


----------



## RBHeadge PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> If I had more brain power, I'd game out the endgame. But I'm not in the place to do that right now.








It's only a matter of who is still alive when the town wins.


----------



## Roarbark

RBHeadge PE said:


> It's only a matter of who is still alive when the town wins.


Not you unfortunately. Luckily your ghost voice reverberated from valhalla, calling the still-living JOAT claimants to spring into action. (5/5)
If it's any consolation, your "whiff" led to a pretty positive read before the JOATs came out to play. 

(Edit: My brain is the size of a peanut, and I have the memory of a non-mutant goldfish. 5/5)
(Edit 2: Wait, I actually #ed it above there before I added more. See first edit about memory.)


----------



## SaltySteve PE

Since we have the mafia nailed down pretty much are we going to play through the weekend or postpone it till Monday? I only ask now cause at 5 I'm going to take the doors and top off the jeep and go find a cold beer to drink. I probably wont be back tonight.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

SaltySteve said:


> Since we have the mafia nailed down pretty much are we going to play through the weekend or postpone it till Monday? I only ask now cause at 5 I'm going to take the doors and top off the jeep and go find a cold beer to drink. I probably wont be back tonight.


Or the mafia could just surrender now to avoid the death penalty

(5+)


----------



## Roarbark

@tj_PE is there a deserted island or leper colony in animal crossing we can exhile mafia to? 

Well, if MP is mafia, she hasn't given up, so it feels wrong to pull a fast forward. 
(Or vice versa if JOAT claim was wrong, and MP is telling the truth and I'm mafia, then I haven't given up, and it feels wrong to pull a fast forward.)

(6/5)


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Roarbark said:


> Maybe the JOAT that said I'm clean can share what investigation they did on me.
> "Honestly" either way, best path is to vote for the mafia which we are certain about first.
> (edit: 3/5 goth darnit, I keep forgetting to add these)


Tracked player did not use a night action.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Roarbark said:


> Not you unfortunately. Luckily your ghost voice reverberated from valhalla, calling the still-living JOAT claimants to spring into action. (5/5)
> If it's any consolation, your "whiff" led to a pretty positive read before the JOATs came out to play.
> 
> (Edit: My brain is the size of a peanut, and I have the memory of a non-mutant goldfish. 5/5)
> (Edit 2: Wait, I actually #ed it above there before I added more. See first edit about memory.)


I never know when the right time to reveal my role is.  I was trying to drop hints.  I trust JP, I felt Roar was clean.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Roarbark said:


> @tj_PE is there a deserted island or leper colony in animal crossing we can exhile mafia to?


There's tarantula/scorpion island?


----------



## User1

that or harvs


----------



## User1

i will not be playing over the weekend, fyi. so, chaos or sleeps.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Roarbark said:


> @tj_PE is there a deserted island or leper colony in animal crossing we can exhile mafia to?
> 
> Well, if MP is mafia, she hasn't given up, so it feels wrong to pull a fast forward.
> (Or vice versa if JOAT claim was wrong, and MP is telling the truth and I'm mafia, then I haven't given up, and it feels wrong to pull a fast forward.)
> 
> (6/5)


Agreed. Assuming we found all 3 mafia, it would be up to the mafia to decide that we've found them and give up or to decide to keep playing and tell lies to try to win. If we haven't found all 3 mafia, of course they wouldn't decide to do that.


----------



## User1

except also, rb starts tourney monday.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

MadamPirate PE said:


> There's tarantula/scorpion island?


My son spends a lot of time there. Tarantulas and scorpions sell for a lot of bells, so he goes farm them, usually 30+ at a time.


----------



## Roarbark

@MadamPirate PE do you think tarantula/scorpion island is an appropriate place for people like you?

(Also, holy crap, I didn't know AC was that brutal? Why is there a Tarantula/Scorpion island. Are they still cute?)


----------



## User1

Roarbark said:


> @MadamPirate PE do you think tarantula/scorpion island is an appropriate place for people like you?
> 
> (Also, holy crap, I didn't know AC was that brutal? Why is there a Tarantula/Scorpion island. Are they still cute?)


you catch them and sell them for $$$. if they don't kill you.


----------



## User1

jean15paul_PE said:


> My son spends a lot of time there. Tarantulas and scorpions sell for a lot of bells, so he goes farm them, usually 30+ at a time.


i still havent mastered this. i die every time.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

tj_PE said:


> i still havent mastered this. i die every time.


If you build a trap it's easy.
Spoilers? https://www.polygon.com/2020/3/23/21190776/animal-crossing-new-horizons-tarantula-island-capturing-strategy-how-to-trap-mazes


----------



## DLD PE

Roarbark said:


> @tj_PE is there a deserted island or leper colony in animal crossing we can exhile mafia to?


The Chateau d'If.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Roarbark said:


> (Also, holy crap, I didn't know AC was that brutal? Why is there a Tarantula/Scorpion island. Are they still cute?)


They're cute-ish but kinda scary. If they bite you, you pass out and wake up at the dock. But they're also worth TONS of cash.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

tj_PE said:


> except also, rb starts tourney monday.


I haven't decided how active I'm going to be next week on the thread. I can't talk discuss the tourney at all while I'm playing. So I don't know if it's safer if I avoid this thread or not?

The round I'm playing in has 48/24 days. In other words, the "daytime phase" lasts 48 hours, and the "nighttime phase" (where no posting is allowed) is 24 hours. So there is a lot of down time! 72 hours in between action is a long time. And this round could last 2-3 weeks! I can probably handle two games at once.  I'm inclined to keep playing here. Or maybe I mod during the tournament instead since it's much less work.


----------



## User1

@JayKay PE and @squaretaper LIT AF PE you need to meet quota.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> .... Or maybe I mod during the tournament instead since it's much less work.


Question for the mods of the tournament rules. How much work is it to keep up with the post count? Seems like a pain in the butt.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> I haven't decided how active I'm going to be next week on the thread. I can't talk discuss the tourney at all while I'm playing. So I don't know if it's safer if I avoid this thread or not?
> 
> The round I'm playing in has 48/24 days. In other words, the "daytime phase" lasts 48 hours, and the "nighttime phase" (where no posting is allowed) is 24 hours. So there is a lot of down time! 72 hours in between action is a long time. And this round could last 2-3 weeks! I can probably handle two games at once.  I'm inclined to keep playing here. Or maybe I mod during the tournament instead since it's much less work.


If so, would you want to go back to "our" rules? (which I find more fun!)


----------



## User1

jean15paul_PE said:


> Question for the mods of the tournament rules. How much work is it to keep up with the post count? Seems like a pain in the butt.


it's annoying AF


----------



## User1

also feels like pulling teeth and v frustrating to remind people of all of the things


----------



## User1

i apologize if i've ever been too demanding of a mod


----------



## RBHeadge PE

I think we have a group need to have a discussion on which rules we want to run going forward. It doesn't even need to be as simple as EB-traditional vs Tourney Season 7. It could be a hybrid or something new entirely.

What I will say is that keeping up with post counts is a hassle for everyone involved. The point is to get people to talk about the game so others have a chance to use social deduction or deception. But so many players come in and spam five posts quickly that it sort of defeats the intent.

I like the added challenge of not using PMs but we can't keep up this style of game-play indefinitely.


----------



## User1

alright, i have some work to get done on a deadline going out EOD today. can y'all help out if vote tallies get cray please. i won't be back til ~5


----------



## RBHeadge PE

MadamPirate PE said:


> If so, would you want to go back to "our" rules? (which I find more fun!)


Moding with EB rules is so much easier.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

tj_PE said:


> i apologize if i've ever been too demanding of a mod


not at all


----------



## MadamPirate PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Moding with EB rules is so much easier.


I'm definitely not a fan of the forcing post counts, for the reasons you already posted.


----------



## chart94 PE

Well no matter what I say I’m a goner.


----------



## chart94 PE

I think I met quota but does it matter?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

I'm a dude.

1/5


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

He's a dude.

2/5


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

She's a dude.

3/5


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

We're all dudes, hey!

4/5


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Totes maf.

5/5


----------



## JayKay PE

Posting to meet quota 

(1/5)


----------



## JayKay PE

I ordered Wendy’s and It was super disappointing

(2/5)


----------



## JayKay PE

Trrrrrrrriple post

(3/5)


----------



## JayKay PE

Also, went to a gym and signed up for super expensive gym

(4/5)


----------



## JayKay PE

Gyms are way more expensive here in the Midwest vs. NY. Probably due to the lack of competition allowing them to charge whatever they want. 
 

(5/)5


----------



## JayKay PE

Also my mental health day yesterday was great combined with my regular day off today. Curfew is fucking things up, and I wasn’t able to go grocery shopping due to stores closing early. Going in to work at the office tomorrow and Sunday to make up for the comp time I used on Thursday and to actually get work done without people annoying me.


----------



## User1

quotas have been met, votes havent changed


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

MadamPirate PE said:


> If so, would you want to go back to "our" rules? (which I find more fun!)






RBHeadge PE said:


> I think we have a group need to have a discussion on which rules we want to run going forward. It doesn't even need to be as simple as EB-traditional vs Tourney Season 7. It could be a hybrid or something new entirely.
> 
> What I will say is that keeping up with post counts is a hassle for everyone involved. The point is to get people to talk about the game so others have a chance to use social deduction or deception. But so many players come in and spam five posts quickly that it sort of defeats the intent.
> 
> I like the added challenge of not using PMs but we can't keep up this style of game-play indefinitely.






RBHeadge PE said:


> Moding with EB rules is so much easier.


My two cents...

I agree the post count thing is a pain in the butt. And doesn't seem to be adding much.

Regarding Tournament rules vs traditional EB rules. It can be any, all, or some hybrid. But in my opinion, the rules don't have to be the same every round. I've really enjoyed these Tourney rules. JOAT is a cool concept, but also, I find the no PM rule to make it both more fun and more challenging. But I also like our traditional EB setup.

My vote would be to mix it up. Play different rounds with different rules. The simplest implementation would be dealer's choice mod's choice. At the start of each round the mod decides on the rules for that round. That's way simpler to implement than trying to get everyone to come to consensus.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> I agree the post count thing is a pain in the butt.


Maybe a more practical implementation could be everyone has to make 1 post per day that is game related (strategy, speculation, suspicion, etc). A simple vote doesn't count. Seems like that would be easier to keep track of.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

JayKay PE said:


> I ordered Wendy’s and It was super disappointing
> 
> (2/5)


We got Wendys the night we were at the emergency vet and it was so disappointing.


----------



## User1

Time. @chart94. Was sent to harvs Island to do the wedding shoot of doom and never came back. He was mafia.

I'll post the remaining players sometime tonight and we will learn night actions sometime this weekend before Monday am. Woo. Have a good weekend yall


----------



## Roarbark

Excellent. 



jean15paul_PE said:


> My two cents...
> 
> I agree the post count thing is a pain in the butt. And doesn't seem to be adding much.
> 
> Regarding Tournament rules vs traditional EB rules. It can be any, all, or some hybrid. But in my opinion, the rules don't have to be the same every round. I've really enjoyed these Tourney rules. JOAT is a cool concept, but also, I find the no PM rule to make it both more fun and more challenging. But I also like our traditional EB setup.
> 
> My vote would be to mix it up. Play different rounds with different rules. The simplest implementation would be dealer's choice mod's choice. At the start of each round the mod decides on the rules for that round. That's way simpler to implement than trying to get everyone to come to consensus.


I think this is a good idea. Especially since they are the one taking on the extra responsibility of modding, it's a good idea to let them choose what game they want to administer. 

I think I already mentioned, but I really like the JOAT concept, the uncertainty it introduces both to night action RESULTS, as well as what night roles are being used each night (since they rotate). 

The post count is a pain, but I think gently guiding people towards game related conversation is.... more fun?... More of a game? That way it's not just a completely random process of elimination, choosing amongst people who talked about A. what they baked, B. What type of butterflies they caught in AC today, or C. How they built extra garlic into their gardens this weekend. 


Part of it is just there's no real strategy talk to be had early in the game, cause we're still combing the desert, and no-one has found anything.
obligatory: 






This gentle guiding doesn't have to be in the form of a minimum post count, since this is annoying for all, and I can't remember it for my life of me.
Hope everyone has a great weekend!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

I'm tinkering with this idea:


3 mafia (with more than 12 players)

2 motion detector/medic hybrid (hybrid)

can either track or use doctor action

must cycle through both options before using action again (similar to JoAT)


[*]no min post count

[*]PMs allowed

It's similar to the way we used to play since it averages out to one doctor and one cop. But it makes the cop action weaker since it's only a motion detector. And as we've seen the last two games, the MD sends mixed messages. The weaker cop is balanced out by the use of PMs.

Thoughts?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Roarbark said:


> Part of it is just there's no real strategy talk to be had early in the game, cause we're still combing the desert, and no-one has found anything.
> obligatory:








I mean, I guess there might be a way to do it if everyone is super experienced and knows that right way to _communicate_ convincingly that they are townies. But that probably doesn't happen often.


----------



## Roarbark

RBHeadge PE said:


> I mean, I guess there might be a way to do it if everyone is super experienced and knows that right way to _communicate_ convincingly that they are townies. But that probably doesn't happen often.


Right. I assume you mean saying "Totes maf." repeatedly?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

RBHeadge PE said:


> I'm tinkering with this idea:
> 
> 
> 3 mafia (with more than 12 players)
> 
> 2 motion detector/medic hybrid (hybrid)
> 
> can either track or use doctor action
> 
> must cycle through both options before using action again (similar to JoAT)
> 
> 
> [*]no min post count
> 
> [*]PMs allowed
> 
> It's similar to the way we used to play since it averages out to one doctor and one cop. But it makes the cop action weaker since it's only a motion detector. And as we've seen the last two games, the MD sends mixed messages. The weaker cop is balanced out by the use of PMs.
> 
> Thoughts?


Woohoo! We as a group are evolving!


----------



## chart94 PE

I kinda like the no PMs tbh


----------



## Roarbark

The most significant game-play affect of no PMs (and the one I think we should consider most when deciding to bring PMs back) is the town cabal. 

In past games, Cop has typically immediately PMed people who are cleared, and this creates a town group. Even if the cop dies, these people can find each-other and work together.
With PMs the cop does this connecting 100% risk free, and it gives the town a large advantage when it is accomplished.

If PMs are not used, the "cop" / JOAT has to either bide their time, and consider whether/when to reveal information, and assumes some degree of risk in revealing this, which I think is appropriate. 

 Personally I like this, because it allows for the types of plays we saw when RB was JOAT. He came out with information, putting himself at risk, and giving some advantage to town. He was also PROTECTED by the other JOAT, as of yet unrevealed, because he was convincing.

I'd say this change makes this role a little more engaging than just "Gotta Catch 'Um All - Townie Edition"? But I haven't actually been a JOAT, so idk. Maybe those of you who have been both cop/doc and JOAT can comment?


----------



## Roarbark

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Woohoo! We as a group are evolving!


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> I'm tinkering with this idea:
> 
> 
> 3 mafia (with more than 12 players)
> 
> 2 motion detector/medic hybrid (hybrid)
> 
> can either track or use doctor action
> 
> must cycle through both options before using action again (similar to JoAT)
> 
> 
> [*]no min post count
> 
> [*]PMs allowed
> 
> It's similar to the way we used to play since it averages out to one doctor and one cop. But it makes the cop action weaker since it's only a motion detector. And as we've seen the last two games, the MD sends mixed messages. The weaker cop is balanced out by the use of PMs.
> 
> Thoughts?


I think that sounds like a really good setup (one of many possibilities).


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

chart94 said:


> I kinda like the no PMs tbh






Roarbark said:


> The most significant game-play affect of no PMs (and the one I think we should consider most when deciding to bring PMs back) is the town cabal.
> 
> In past games, Cop has typically immediately PMed people who are cleared, and this creates a town group. Even if the cop dies, these people can find each-other and work together.
> With PMs the cop does this connecting 100% risk free, and it gives the town a large advantage when it is accomplished.
> 
> If PMs are not used, the "cop" / JOAT has to either bide their time, and consider whether/when to reveal information, and assumes some degree of risk in revealing this, which I think is appropriate.
> 
> Personally I like this, because it allows for the types of plays we saw when RB was JOAT. He came out with information, putting himself at risk, and giving some advantage to town. He was also PROTECTED by the other JOAT, as of yet unrevealed, because he was convincing.
> 
> I'd say this change makes this role a little more engaging than just "Gotta Catch 'Um All - Townie Edition"? But I haven't actually been a JOAT, so idk. Maybe those of you who have been both cop/doc and JOAT can comment?


Another bad thing about PMs, by the end of the game the main game thread is completely dead. (No pun intended). Everything is happening in the PMs. Which is fun for everyone in the PMs, but if you're no in either the maf or townie PM, it isn't much fun.

But like I said, I'm not advocating for all or nothing. I think each of the various versions have merit. IMO, it's fun to mix it up.


----------



## JayKay PE

Roarbark said:


> The post count is a pain, but I think gently guiding people towards game related conversation is.... more fun?... More of a game? That way it's not just a completely random process of elimination, choosing amongst people who talked about A. what they baked, B. What type of butterflies they caught in AC today, or C. How they built extra garlic into their gardens this weekend.






chart94 said:


> I kinda like the no PMs tbh


Personally, I really enjoy the min post count/no PMs.  Yes, min post is a pain, but it at least confirms you're 'active' in the thread.  There were so many times that I attempted to play only to kinda be blocked because someone never posted in the thread, or they didn't start posting until later in the game (I know there are some past mafia players who would do this, not post in the thread, hope people forgot they were playing, and only start posting after the townie numbers have dropped).

As for the no PMs...I like this because, like the min post count, it forces people to actually post in the thread?  I mean, once the PMs start flying this thread gets really dead...unless you're the one person nobody trusts (even though you're totally a townie) and you get ostracized.  

I think the JoAT as a whole has been an interested play and I'd like to include it in my future mod games, and I think the JoAT will also allow other skills to be more easily incorporated (vs. creating a whole new role/character that confused people and messes with the townie vs. mafia balance, converting that into more of a townie vs. mafia vs. new weird character).


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Roarbark said:


> The most significant game-play affect of no PMs (and the one I think we should consider most when deciding to bring PMs back) is the town cabal.
> 
> In past games, Cop has typically immediately PMed people who are cleared, and this creates a town group. Even if the cop dies, these people can find each-other and work together.
> With PMs the cop does this connecting 100% risk free, and it gives the town a large advantage when it is accomplished.
> 
> If PMs are not used, the "cop" / JOAT has to either bide their time, and consider whether/when to reveal information, and assumes some degree of risk in revealing this, which I think is appropriate.
> 
> Personally I like this, because it allows for the types of plays we saw when RB was JOAT. He came out with information, putting himself at risk, and giving some advantage to town. He was also PROTECTED by the other JOAT, as of yet unrevealed, because he was convincing.
> 
> I'd say this change makes this role a little more engaging than just "Gotta Catch 'Um All - Townie Edition"? But I haven't actually been a JOAT, so idk. Maybe those of you who have been both cop/doc and JOAT can comment?


I find it hard to be a JOAT. It is like floating in a bubble... Is the other one investigating the same people? When do i reveal myself?


----------



## MadamPirate PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> I'm tinkering with this idea:
> 
> 
> 3 mafia (with more than 12 players)
> 
> 2 motion detector/medic hybrid (hybrid)
> 
> can either track or use doctor action
> 
> must cycle through both options before using action again (similar to JoAT)
> 
> 
> [*]no min post count
> 
> [*]PMs allowed
> 
> It's similar to the way we used to play since it averages out to one doctor and one cop. But it makes the cop action weaker since it's only a motion detector. And as we've seen the last two games, the MD sends mixed messages. The weaker cop is balanced out by the use of PMs.
> 
> Thoughts?


The other rule I like that we have sort of added is the "no checking PMs" thing. There's been games where I've been a townie and people suspected me of being maf because I was in PMs - specifically that big game right around December results. I like that there's no stress if you're a PM-using character to hurriedly get out of your inbox.


----------



## JayKay PE

MadamPirate PE said:


> The other rule I like that we have sort of added is the "no checking PMs" thing. There's been games where I've been a townie and people suspected me of being maf because I was in PMs - specifically that big game right around December results. I like that there's no stress if you're a PM-using character to hurriedly get out of your inbox.


But how 'enforceable' is that?  I mean, yes, I want to trust everyone on EB, but it's soooooo easy to just-oh no!  Mistake was made!  Saw person in PMs!

(1/5)


----------



## SaltySteve PE

JayKay PE said:


> But how 'enforceable' is that?  I mean, yes, I want to trust everyone on EB, but it's soooooo easy to just-oh no!  Mistake was made!  Saw person in PMs!
> 
> (1/5)


Eh, those that are going to do it are going to do it but I agree that it should be a written rule to discourage that sort of thing. It doesn't need to be enforceable. I just don't want people publicly posting that they saw so-n-so in PMs so they must be mafia.  That shouldn't be info released to sway the groups voting.


----------



## User1

in (one of) the nights, the mafia pushed @vhab49_PE off the rock at the end of the beach, with a bunch of shark fins swimming around. she wasn't heard from again. 

the remaining players are @jean15paul_PE @SaltySteve @MadamPirate PE @JayKay PE @Roarbark @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## User1

JayKay PE said:


> But how 'enforceable' is that?  I mean, yes, I want to trust everyone on EB, but it's soooooo easy to just-oh no!  Mistake was made!  Saw person in PMs!
> 
> (1/5)


i think we're a pretty honest group of people, so i wouldn't say it's enforceable but very likely that people won't do it. i haven't checked since it was discouraged.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

SaltySteve said:


> Eh, those that are going to do it are going to do it but I agree that it should be a written rule to discourage that sort of thing. It doesn't need to be enforceable. I just don't want people publicly posting that they saw so-n-so in PMs so they must be mafia.  That shouldn't be info released to sway the groups voting.


Right, that's the thing. There's definitely people here who chat via PMs with people not playing in the game, and I don't want that punished because we are playing a game, you know?

(1/5)


----------



## SaltySteve PE

@tj_PE I vote for @squaretaper LIT AF PE

Post 2/5


----------



## DLD PE

Appreciate everyone's comments concerning rules and future game formats.  I'm busy at work so in the meantime......


----------



## SaltySteve PE

I used Motion Detect Friday on MP and saw no motion. I've got the tracker action left before my abilities reset.



tj_PE said:


> the remaining players are @jean15paul_PE @SaltySteve @MadamPirate PE @JayKay PE @Roarbark @squaretaper LIT AF PE


I've cleared JP, JK, and MP. 

That leaves @Roarbark and @squaretaper LIT AF PE.


----------



## User1

also, good luck @RBHeadge PE tonight!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Yes, good luck @RBHeadge PE!!! 

(2/5)


----------



## MadamPirate PE

@tj_PE I vote for @squaretaper LIT AF PE

(3/5)


----------



## SaltySteve PE

@RBHeadge PE Go get em!




Post (4/5)


----------



## JayKay PE

Posting to get post count 

(2/5)


----------



## JayKay PE

I forgot who was confirmed to be evil

(3/5)


----------



## JayKay PE

TRRRRRRRIPLE POST

(4/5)


----------



## JayKay PE

@tj_PE, I vote for @squaretaper LIT AF PE

(5/5)


----------



## JayKay PE

AND GOOD LUCK @RBHeadge PE PLEASE DON'T MAKE ME BE AN ACTUAL ALTERNATE

(more than 5/5)


----------



## SaltySteve PE

Can someone in the know link to the game thread for the tournament? 

Post (5/5)


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Good luck @RBHeadge PE!

1/5


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Wish I had more time to play this game.

2/5


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

But I don't.

3/5


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

So, too bad.

4/5


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Bare minimum reached.

5/5


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Byeeeee.

6/5


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

SaltySteve said:


> Can someone in the know link to the game thread for the tournament?
> 
> Post (5/5)


https://www.mafiauniverse.com/forums/threads/26253-Season-7-Game-10-Voyage-of-the-Titanic-The-Mafia-Championship


----------



## MadamPirate PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> https://www.mafiauniverse.com/forums/threads/26253-Season-7-Game-10-Voyage-of-the-Titanic-The-Mafia-Championship


Ya just beat me!

(4/5)


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

I was like crap, I need to post.  Then I remembered I'm ded. Sharks are my favorite.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

@tj_PE do you want parm?

:rotflmao:


----------



## User1

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> @tj_PE do you want parm?
> 
> :rotflmao:


i feel so validated rn!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> https://www.mafiauniverse.com/forums/threads/26253-Season-7-Game-10-Voyage-of-the-Titanic-The-Mafia-Championship


Thanks everyone for the well wishes! Yes the game starts at 8PM tonight.

*PLEASE, PLEASE, PLEASE REFRAIN FROM DISCUSSING THAT GAME HERE! *

I can't discuss the game at all outside the official thread and I don't want to be disqualified. This will be my last and only post about it until the round is over.


----------



## DLD PE

What game?  :dunno:  (joking so please don't answer lol)


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

vhab49_PE said:


> I mean. JP is clean. And So is Roar. AND SO AM I!!!!
> 
> Oh, and also, so was DuranDuran, but obv...






vhab49_PE said:


> Unless I am reading the signs and rules incorrectly at least.
> 
> So the mafia options are:
> 
> MadamP,
> 
> Salty,
> 
> Chart,
> 
> JayKay,
> 
> Square






SaltySteve said:


> Interesting. I'll just say this. *REDACTED* and I'm pretty sure that Chart is mafia just based on a gut feeling. JK is clean.
> 
> @vhab49_PE what was your action on 6/3?






Roarbark said:


> (Strikethrough by Roarbark)
> 
> 
> 
> vhab49_PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Unless I am reading the signs and rules incorrectly at least.
> 
> So the mafia options are:
> 
> *MadamP,*
> 
> Salty,
> 
> *Chart,*
> 
> JayKay,
> 
> *Square*
Click to expand...





SaltySteve said:


> I used Motion Detect Friday on MP and saw no motion. I've got the tracker action left before my abilities reset.
> 
> I've cleared JP, JK, and MP.
> 
> That leaves @Roarbark and @squaretaper LIT AF PE.


Wait a minute. Something fishing is going on. My spidey senses are tingling.

History of relevant intel. (referring to myself in 3rd person for consistency/transparency)


 @vhab49_PE claimed to be JOAT and to have cleared @jean15paul_PE @Roarbark @DuranDuran

@SaltySteve claimed to be other JOAT and to have cleared @JayKay PE and detected motion around me the night that @vhab49_PE protected me

That left only @MadamPirate PE, @chart94, and @squaretaper LIT AF PE that could be mafia

@chart94 was lynched and was mafia.

@vhab49_PE was nightkilled, seemingly confirming her as not mafia, so should be trusted as JOAT

Today @SaltySteve claimed to have cleared

@JayKay PE (consistent with last week info),

@jean15paul_PE (but @vhab49_PE did that last week, questionable), and

@MadamPirate PE (directly contradicting what was determined last week)


@SaltySteve, I'm going to need you to make this make sense to me. Because right now it feels like you're trying to play us.

(1/5)


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> Wait a minute. Something fishing is going on. My spidey senses are tingling.
> 
> History of relevant intel. (referring to myself in 3rd person for consistency/transparency)
> 
> 
> @vhab49_PE claimed to be JOAT and to have cleared @jean15paul_PE @Roarbark @DuranDuran
> 
> @SaltySteve claimed to be other JOAT and to have cleared @JayKay PE and detected motion around me the night that @vhab49_PE protected me
> 
> That left only @MadamPirate PE, @chart94, and @squaretaper LIT AF PE that could be mafia
> 
> @chart94 was lynched and was mafia.
> 
> @vhab49_PE was nightkilled, seemingly confirming her as not mafia, so should be trusted as JOAT
> 
> Today @SaltySteve claimed to have cleared
> 
> @JayKay PE (consistent with last week info),
> 
> @jean15paul_PE (but @vhab49_PE did that last week, questionable), and
> 
> @MadamPirate PE (directly contradicting what was determined last week)
> 
> 
> @SaltySteve, I'm going to need you to make this make sense to me. Because right now it feel like you're trying to play us.
> 
> (1/5)


----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## SaltySteve PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> Wait a minute. Something fishing is going on. My spidey senses are tingling.
> 
> History of relevant intel. (referring to myself in 3rd person for consistency/transparency)
> 
> 
> @vhab49_PE claimed to be JOAT and to have cleared @jean15paul_PE @Roarbark @DuranDuran
> 
> @SaltySteve claimed to be other JOAT and to have cleared @JayKay PE and detected motion around me the night that @vhab49_PE protected me
> 
> That left only @MadamPirate PE, @chart94, and @squaretaper LIT AF PE that could be mafia
> 
> @chart94 was lynched and was mafia.
> 
> @vhab49_PE was nightkilled, seemingly confirming her as not mafia, so should be trusted as JOAT
> 
> Today @SaltySteve claimed to have cleared
> 
> @JayKay PE (consistent with last week info),
> 
> @jean15paul_PE (but @vhab49_PE did that last week, questionable), and
> 
> @MadamPirate PE (directly contradicting what was determined last week)
> 
> 
> @SaltySteve, I'm going to need you to make this make sense to me. Because right now it feel like you're trying to play us.
> 
> (1/5)


Vhab never had a chance to tell us how she cleared the people she did. I can only give you the info I have. These have been my investigations up until now.

6/1 Tracker on JK - Tracked player did not use a night action

6/2 Saved Duran cause he's often killed by the second night. I was trying to save my motion detect until I had something to go on.

6/3 Motion detect on JP cause I was suspicious of him - Saw motion, thought he was mafia until vhab confirmed she had saved him that night which shows as motion.

6/4 Saved JK

6/5 Motion detect on MP - No Motion

Maybe I've misinterpreted something in there but thats how I cleared people.


----------



## Roarbark

SaltySteve said:


> I used Motion Detect Friday on MP and saw no motion. I've got the tracker action left before my abilities reset.
> I've cleared JP, JK, and MP.
> That leaves @Roarbark and @squaretaper LIT AF PE.


Hold up, what? Something has been misinterpreted by Salt or Vhab, (or someone is impersonating JOAT).



jean15paul_PE said:


> Wait a minute. Something fishing is going on. My spidey senses are tingling.
> 
> History of relevant intel. (referring to myself in 3rd person for consistency/transparency)
> 
> 
> @vhab49_PE claimed to be JOAT and to have cleared @jean15paul_PE @Roarbark @DuranDuran
> 
> @SaltySteve claimed to be other JOAT and to have cleared @JayKay PE and detected motion around me the night that @vhab49_PE protected me
> 
> That left only @MadamPirate PE, @chart94, and @squaretaper LIT AF PE that could be mafia
> 
> @chart94 was lynched and was mafia.
> 
> @vhab49_PE was nightkilled, seemingly confirming her as not mafia, so should be trusted as JOAT
> 
> Today @SaltySteve claimed to have cleared
> 
> @JayKay PE (consistent with last week info),
> 
> @jean15paul_PE (but @vhab49_PE did that last week, questionable), and
> 
> @MadamPirate PE (directly contradicting what was determined last week)
> 
> 
> @SaltySteve, I'm going to need you to make this make sense to me. Because right now it feels like you're trying to play us.


Yes, see my above. Not sure what you mean with the "Today" bullet points. 



SaltySteve said:


> Vhab never had a chance to tell us how she cleared the people she did. I can only give you the info I have. These have been my investigations up until now.
> 
> 6/1 Tracker on JK - Tracked player did not use a night action
> 6/2 Saved Duran cause he's often killed by the second night. I was trying to save my motion detect until I had something to go on.
> 6/3 Motion detect on JP cause I was suspicious of him - Saw motion, thought he was mafia until vhab confirmed she had saved him that night which shows as motion.
> 6/4 Saved JK
> 6/5 Motion detect on MP - No Motion
> 
> Maybe I've misinterpreted something in there but thats how I cleared people.


  (Aside: gameplay wise I love this interaction on 6/3/20. Dramatic!!!) Regarding me only, I asked Vhab: 



Roarbark said:


> Maybe the JOAT that said I'm clean can share what investigation they did on me.


VHAB said



vhab49_PE said:


> Tracked player did not use a night action.


1/5


----------



## SaltySteve PE

So here's the bigger issue thats bugging me and throwing my assumptions off. If vhab used the doctor action on @jean15paul_PE on 6/3 my detect motion action would show motion if JP was mafia or not.

So JP may actually still be in question as far as my investigations go.

I've proven myself as the other JOAT, there's no way I would have know that vhab had tried to save you on 6/3 otherwise before they answered my questions publicly.


----------



## Roarbark

RBHeadge PE said:


> Thanks everyone for the well wishes! Yes the game starts at 8PM tonight.
> 
> *PLEASE, PLEASE, PLEASE REFRAIN FROM DISCUSSING THAT GAME HERE! *
> 
> I can't discuss the game at all outside the official thread and I don't want to be disqualified. This will be my last and only post about it until the round is over.


Good luck RB! 2/5


----------



## Roarbark

SaltySteve said:


> So here's the bigger issue thats bugging me and throwing my assumptions off. If vhab used the doctor action on @jean15paul_PE on 6/3 my detect motion action would show motion if JP was mafia or not.
> 
> So JP may actually still be in question as far as my investigations go.
> 
> I've proven myself as the other JOAT, there's no way I would have know that vhab had tried to save you on 6/3 otherwise before they answered my questions publicly.


Yeah I thought of that. But jean was also in vhab's "cleared" list. Though she didn't explicitly report how she cleared him. 3/5


----------



## SaltySteve PE

Roarbark said:


> VHAB said
> 
> 
> 
> vhab49_PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tracked player did not use a night action.
Click to expand...

I forgot about this. You were specifically cleared by vhab so some assumptions are wrong either on my side or vhabs. Maybe She cleared JP some way other than by motion detect or tracker. I've fully cleared JK and MP and vhab cleared Roar. That leaves @squaretaper LIT AF PE and @jean15paul_PE. Beyond that I've got nothing else to go on.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

@tj_PE I vote for @SaltySteve.


----------



## Roarbark

What the heck though. 
EITHER WAY, we should go for the people we are most certain of first.
@tj_PE I vote for @squaretaper LIT AF PE for being too LIT. 4/5


----------



## User1

votes: 

4 @squaretaper LIT AF PE (salty, mp, jk, roar)

1 @SaltySteve (square)


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Roarbark said:


> @tj_PE I vote for @squaretaper LIT AF PE for being too LIT


Impossible to be TOO LIT, sonnnn!

UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## Roarbark

Also forgot we were still playing this round. I'm going to be pretty busy this week probably! Not that I'm acting like it so far . 5/5


----------



## MadamPirate PE

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> Impossible to be TOO LIT, sonnnn!
> 
> UNCE UNCE UNCE.


TOO LIT to quit?

(5/5)


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

MadamPirate PE said:


> TOO LIT to quit?


@MadamPirate PE you win the week.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> @MadamPirate PE you win the week.


----------



## DLD PE

The previous page is why I'm now all for playing by the tourney rules.  These rounds have been the most interesting!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

SaltySteve said:


> So here's the bigger issue thats bugging me and throwing my assumptions off. If vhab used the doctor action on @jean15paul_PE on 6/3 my detect motion action would show motion if JP was mafia or not.


Neutrally spreaking:

Motion Detector is a weak investigative power. It often leads to ambiguities. 

Any one or combination of these things will detect motion on player X.

X is mafia and nightkills a third player.

X is mafia and is tracked/protected/motion detected by another JoAT

X is a townie and is tracked/protected/motion detected by another JoAT.

X is a JoAT and tracks/doctors/motion detects a third player.

By comparison tracker is closer to our traditonal cop. It will either say X performed an action on Y. Or X did not perform an action. The latter indicates townie or a JoAT who didn't use an action. The former will usually, but not always, imply mafia or joat depending on if player Y is nightkilled or not.


----------



## SaltySteve PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Neutrally spreaking:
> 
> Motion Detector is a weak investigative power. It often leads to ambiguities.
> 
> Any one or combination of these things will detect motion on player X.
> 
> X is mafia and nightkills a third player.
> 
> X is mafia and is tracked/protected/motion detected by another JoAT
> 
> X is a townie and is tracked/protected/motion detected by another JoAT.
> 
> X is a JoAT and tracks/doctors/motion detects a third player.
> 
> By comparison tracker is closer to our traditonal cop. It will either say X performed an action on Y. Or X did not perform an action. The latter indicates townie or a JoAT who didn't use an action. The former will usually, but not always, imply mafia or joat depending on if player Y is nightkilled or not.


The best info you can get from motion detect is "no motion" if I understand correctly. Then they can be eliminated as suspect.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Hmmm. interesting.

So there still seems to be some ambiguity.

For whatever it's worth. I'm a townie. I guess I can't prove it, since there's some question about how it was done. I guess since @vhab49_PE is ded, she can't reveal any new info.

If a JOAT listed me on the cleared list and I was mafia, then I definitely would not call it into question. #ImJustSaying

(2/5)


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Also yeah, good luck @RBHeadge PE. I'm interested in following along, but I can't make any promises. I'd love it if you could keep some notes and report back after the game is over. I assume that would be ok?

(3/5)


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Roarbark said:


> Hold up, what? Something has been misinterpreted by Salt or Vhab, (or someone is impersonating JOAT).
> 
> Yes, see my above. Not sure what you mean with the "Today" bullet points.
> 
> (Aside: gameplay wise I love this interaction on 6/3/20. Dramatic!!!) Regarding me only, I asked Vhab:
> 
> VHAB said


The stuff under "today" was the claims made by @SaltySteve today... in contrast to what was said last week.

(4/5)


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

MadamPirate PE said:


> View attachment 17908


Fun fact, it was common knowledge at the time that MC Hammer lived in the hills of my hometown when we were growing up.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

SaltySteve said:


> The best info you can get from motion detect is "no motion" if I understand correctly. Then they can be eliminated as suspect.


My understanding is yeah, that's correct.
No motion = townie.
Motion = ?

(5/5)


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

SaltySteve said:


> Vhab never had a chance to tell us how she cleared the people she did. I can only give you the info I have. These have been my investigations up until now.
> 
> 6/1 Tracker on JK - Tracked player did not use a night action
> 
> 6/2 Saved Duran cause he's often killed by the second night. I was trying to save my motion detect until I had something to go on.
> 
> 6/3 Motion detect on JP cause I was suspicious of him - Saw motion, thought he was mafia until vhab confirmed she had saved him that night which shows as motion.
> 
> 6/4 Saved JK
> 
> 6/5 Motion detect on MP - No Motion
> 
> Maybe I've misinterpreted something in there but thats how I cleared people.


Hmmm. @SaltySteve responses today have me inclined to believe him. I wanted you to post your history of ability each night, but didn't want to ask for it. I figured if you were lying, then you wouldn't have volunteered it. Extra info to catch in a lie or something.

Also all your logic in your conclusions makes sense to me. Although I question saving an uninvestigated player on day 2

Now I'm leaning toward maybe @vhab49_PE misinterpreted something. Again, I don't think she's lying because she was nightkilled. I wish we had her full history of abilities, but I guess she can't tell us now.

Assuming @SaltySteve is JOAT and is telling the truth and assuming @vhab49_PE is JOAT, but could have misinterpreted a result


@JayKay PE cleared by salty

@MadamPirate PE cleared by salty

That leaves @squaretaper LIT AF PE, @Roarbark, and @jean15paul_PE (me) as possibly not being cleared.

I assume that @vhab49_PE used some ability on me and on @Roarbark to label us as cleared. I'm guessing she tracked me and motion detected Roar ... because I know I'm a townie and there's more ambiguity around motion.

That would imply that @squaretaper LIT AF PE and @Roarbark are mafia.

_The plot thickens_

(5+)


----------



## Roarbark

Strange. I thought I had a reading on MP, (without any JOAT stuff), but you said there was no motion, so so much for that. 

@jean15paul_PE, nice try, but VHAB specifically said she tracked me. I'm with you on everything else you said. 6/5


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Roarbark said:


> Strange. I thought I had a reading on MP, (without any JOAT stuff), but you said there was no motion, so so much for that.
> 
> @jean15paul_PE, nice try, but VHAB specifically said she tracked me. I'm with you on everything else you said.


that's right


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

@tj_PE I guess I'll go ahead and vote for  @squaretaper LIT AF PE.

We're definitely going to need a debrief when this one is finished. 

(5+)


----------



## User1

5 @squaretaper LIT AF PE (salty, mp, jk, roar, jp)

1 @SaltySteve (square)


----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## Roarbark

I love this though, very contentious.

I haven't reviewed recently, but is it really just us 3? 
Chart was mafia, so 2 maf left. Only person uncleared by JOATs (before assuming misinterpret) is Square, so he should be first to go. 1 maf left.

If it's really only us two that could be the misinterpreted folks, then it's my word against yours, which is fun. I am town, so if that's all true, I know that you're the last mafia. 

At this point, Mafia would 100% just want to blend in and slip by with the possible misinterpret, so they would vote for square (which everyone except the litmeister himself has ). 
However, even if they do survive an additional round, the townies still have more than enough information, no? All that will happen is another townie casualty or two. 

Is that all right? 7/5


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

@SaltySteve, @MadamPirate PE, @JayKay PE, @Roarbark, @jean15paul_PE. For those not maf, you will regret it.


----------



## Roarbark

Hmm. What do you think is going on @squaretaper LIT AF PE? Have an alternate explanation? 8/5


----------



## Roarbark

https://www.mafiauniverse.com/forums/threads/26253-Season-7-Game-10-Voyage-of-the-Titanic-The-Mafia-Championship}
Is that me in the trophy?


----------



## User1

everyone that remains has met quota.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Roarbark said:


> I love this though, very contentious.
> 
> I haven't reviewed recently, but is it really just us 3?
> Chart was mafia, so 2 maf left. Only person uncleared by JOATs (before assuming misinterpret) is Square, so he should be first to go. 1 maf left.
> 
> If it's really only us two that could be the misinterpreted folks, then it's my word against yours, which is fun. I am town, so if that's all true, I know that you're the last mafia.
> 
> At this point, Mafia would 100% just want to blend in and slip by with the possible misinterpret, so they would vote for square (which everyone except the litmeister himself has ).
> However, even if they do survive an additional round, the townies still have more than enough information, no? All that will happen is another townie casualty or two.
> 
> Is that all right? 7/5


This is interesting. I know I'm a townie. At this point I"m out of insight and am just looking to see how this plays out. I wish @RBHeadge PE was still alive to help us. 

At this point @squaretaper LIT AF PE fate seems to be sealed, so i wouldn't put too much stock into the votes. How many of us are left? 6? This is the best summary I can come up with.


@SaltySteve claims to be JOAT

@JayKay PE supposedly cleared by @SaltySteve

@MadamPirate PE supposedly cleared by @SaltySteve

@jean15paul_PE supposedly cleared by @vhab49_PE who is ded. @SaltySteve supposedly detected motion on the night that @vhab49_PE supposedly protected

@Roarbark supposedly cleared by @vhab49_PE who is ded.

@squaretaper LIT AF PE no intel

If I wasn't me, I'd probably vote for @squaretaper LIT AF PE and @jean15paul_PE because those seem to be the most ambiguous. But I know I'm a townie, so ¯\_(ツ)_/¯

(5+)


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Ugh... trying to game this out. We have to get a mafia tonight.

If we kill a townie and the mafia kills a townie, then it's 2:2 tomorrow, and best case, it's decided on coin flips or Rock-Paper-Scissors.


----------



## Roarbark

If square is not mafia, Salty has played us and has earned (as you just posted) a 2:2 tomorrow, 75% mafia win.
This seems pretty unlikely since Salty appeared to test Vhab based on prior info he could only have as JOAT. Although he was asking leading questions, which he didn't NECESSARILY need the prior info for. Still. 

@SaltySteve Just to be clear when you said earlier you cleared JP, you were talking about detecting motion on him, *potentially *explained by VHAB doctor visit? (I saw your post after that, developing this idea further. )

If square is mafia, then it gets weird. Theoretically we just find which of @Roarbark or @jean15paul_PE is lying since our claims directly conflict IF everything else is true. And yes, based on availability/specificity of info provided by JOATs JP is the most ambiguously investigated.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> At this point @squaretaper LIT AF PE fate seems to be sealed


Well, I guess I *did* ask for it.


----------



## SaltySteve PE

Roarbark said:


> If square is not mafia, Salty has played us and has earned (as you just posted) a 2:2 tomorrow, 75% mafia win.
> This seems pretty unlikely since Salty appeared to test Vhab based on prior info he could only have as JOAT. Although he was asking leading questions, which he didn't NECESSARILY need the prior info for. Still.
> 
> @SaltySteve Just to be clear when you said earlier you cleared JP, you were talking about detecting motion on him, *potentially *explained by VHAB doctor visit? (I saw your post after that, developing this idea further. )
> 
> If square is mafia, then it gets weird. Theoretically we just find which of @Roarbark or @jean15paul_PE is lying since our claims directly conflict IF everything else is true. And yes, based on availability/specificity of info provided by JOATs JP is the most ambiguously investigated.


I cleared JP by assuming that VHAB had cleared him and the fact that the motion I saw was V saving JP. That's not necessarily true because the doctor saving a mafia member would still show motion as RB mentioned. This is getting really merky and I'm not sure of much other than the ones I've specifically cleared. I'm going to use my tracker ability on one of you tonight to hopefully come up with some more concrete evidence.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

_Use Game Theory! _


----------



## RBHeadge PE

In tournament rules: the mafia wins if the mafia as the same number as the town.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> _Use Game Theory! _


Sounds like @RBHeadge PE figured it out.


----------



## SaltySteve PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> Sounds like @RBHeadge PE figured it out.


That's why we nominated him as our champion!


----------



## DLD PE

vhab49_PE said:


>


Hi!  All I can say is....

Good luck!


----------



## User1

jean15paul_PE said:


> Ugh... trying to game this out. We have to get a mafia tonight.
> 
> If we kill a townie and the mafia kills a townie, then it's 2:2 tomorrow, and best case, it's decided on coin flips or Rock-Paper-Scissors.


see below



RBHeadge PE said:


> In tournament rules: the mafia wins if the mafia as the same number as the town.


----------



## User1

*cues jeopardy*


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> _Use Game Theory! _


Reading this didn't help me...

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Game_theory


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> _Use Game Theory! _






jean15paul_PE said:


> Reading this didn't help me...
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Game_theory


Maybe I should try listening to this?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> Maybe I should try listening to this?
> 
> View attachment 17917


now you've got me watching music videos on youtube. Tourney starts in five min... only enough time for one song


----------



## RBHeadge PE




----------



## SaltySteve PE

True RB style. Close out one game and head on to the next. Go crush it in our name!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

SaltySteve said:


> True RB style. Close out one game and head on to the next. Go crush it in our name!


good point, I should play some "walk up" music instead


----------



## Roarbark

RBHeadge PE said:


> _Use Game Theory! _


Aint nobody got time for that! (GO GETUM!) 
 



SaltySteve said:


> I cleared JP by assuming that VHAB had cleared him and the fact that the motion I saw was V saving JP. That's not necessarily true because the doctor saving a mafia member would still show motion as RB mentioned. This is getting really merky and I'm not sure of much other than the ones I've specifically cleared. I'm going to use my tracker ability on one of you tonight to hopefully come up with some more concrete evidence.


I would think that Maf would target a known JOAT tonight, if the other JOAT was known dead. Not sure what this means for your info, but I'd assume that town doesn't get info if you die before you have a chance to share it. 

Didn't want to say this before cutoff just in case maf hadn't thought of that


----------



## Roarbark

RBHeadge PE said:


> good point, I should play some "walk up" music instead


My landlord is blasting "Sweet Child of Mine" while he works on his cars, if that tickles your fancy.


----------



## User1

TIME


----------



## RBHeadge PE

I went with the live version of Garbage - Metal Heart. The Dueling guitars at the beginning of the last refrain really gets my adrenaline up!


----------



## SaltySteve PE




----------



## Roarbark

I have a bad feeling about this.


----------



## Roarbark

Damn, well done @SaltySteve


----------



## User1

The town lynched JOAT @squaretaper LIT AF PE because he was too lazy to do the photoshoots at harvs and earn those sweet sweet iridescent crystal hearts.

In the night, the mafia dedded @Roarbark because @SaltySteve has a vendetta against him bc he didn't water his flowers when he said he would.

The remaining players were:

@jean15paul_PE (regular townie)

@JayKay PE (regular townie)

@SaltySteve (mafia claiming to be JOAT)

@MadamPirate PE (mafia)

tourney rules 2T and 2M means MAFIA WIN.


----------



## User1

YOU GUYS I WAS DYING SO MANY TIMES


----------



## SaltySteve PE

That. WAS. CRAAAZY!!!!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

SQUARE WAS THE OTHER JOAT?!


----------



## Roarbark

And @jean15paul_PE slipped out of town without anyone noticing.


----------



## User1

OH SHIT

so 

i failed the game


----------



## User1

oh no i didnt


----------



## Roarbark

Wait, Square you were the JOAT???????????????????????????????????? Bruh.


----------



## SaltySteve PE

tj_PE said:


> The town lynched *JOAT* @squaretaper LIT AF PE because he was too lazy to do the photoshoots at harvs and earn those sweet sweet iridescent crystal hearts.


Wait what? He was the JOAT?


----------



## User1

hold on lemme go edit. this was too stresssful.


----------



## User1

Roarbark said:


> Wait, Square you were the JOAT???????????????????????????????????? Bruh.


SO.MUCH.THIS.


----------



## User1

SaltySteve said:


> Wait what? He was the JOAT?


YES


----------



## MadamPirate PE

tj_PE said:


> YES


WHAT THE WHAT


----------



## User1

MadamPirate PE said:


> WHAT THE WHAT


I KNOW


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

I KNEW SALTY WAS DIRTY.

Especially when he changed things up today.


----------



## SaltySteve PE

Man that could have gone a completely different direction! I was terrified the other JOAT was still in play and was about to call my shit at any moment.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

SaltySteve said:


> Man that could have gone a completely different direction! I was terrified the other JOAT was still in play and was about to call my shit at any moment.


I HAVE NO IDEA WHY HE DIDNT


----------



## SaltySteve PE

vhab49_PE said:


> I KNEW SALTY WAS DIRTY.
> 
> Especially when he changed things up today.


Thats why you ded.


----------



## JayKay PE

You know what this means? Next three games @SaltySteve gets killed the first day/night. 
 

it’s the EB way.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

And i could not make words to say I trackered JP.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

*DOES THE MAFIA WINS DANCE*


----------



## SaltySteve PE

Roarbark said:


> Damn, well done @SaltySteve


You remember the last game where it came down to you and me and you turned out to be mafia in a crazy plot twist? I do. I'm glad you made it to the end of this one so I could get some payback. This was a great round!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

JayKay PE said:


> You know what this means? Next three games @SaltySteve gets killed the first day/night.
> 
> 
> it’s the EB way.


Salty is my new NikR.  Dont care. He gonna be my vote ery time.


----------



## User1

most detected player: @jean15paul_PE


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP




----------



## SaltySteve PE

JayKay PE said:


> You know what this means? Next three games @SaltySteve gets killed the first day/night.
> 
> 
> it’s the EB way.


I'm taking the next round off so I can get back in the routine of studying. I already knew that the revenge of a crazy ploy like that was in my future.


----------



## User1

ChebyshevII PE said:


> View attachment 17922


YOU KNEW SALTY WAS A JOAT THO lolololol


----------



## MadamPirate PE

best game ever


----------



## User1

maybe we should all take a break and observe that other thing going on


----------



## SaltySteve PE

Good game everyone! @squaretaper LIT AF PE I really need to know your side of the story though when you get a chance.


----------



## Roarbark

Now that was NOT on my list of possible scenarios. 

Salty lying and MP being the other Maf was, but it seemed less likely than just a misinterpret, especially since you did great with the JOAT test on vhab role. Leading questions, man. That day wasn't an actual kill prevention was it? I didn't actually check... In which case you would have known ahead of time... 

Man, I had a strong read, but I didn't trust it, in the face of above circumstance... Probably wouldn't have mattered though, so many square votes.


----------



## SaltySteve PE

tj_PE said:


> YOU KNEW SALTY WAS A JOAT THO lolololol


That totally helped my cred.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> jean15paul_PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RBHeadge PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> _Use Game Theory! _
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like @RBHeadge PE figured it out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Reading this didn't help me...
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Game_theory
Click to expand...

Yes, you noticed the logic inconsistency this morning wrt MP. There were three underlying assumptions, not all of which could be correct. 

1) The mod always reported information correctly

2) everything @vhab49_PE said was true

3) everything @SaltySteve was true

One of the above had to be false with his "investigation" of MP. At this point there were several ways to figure out that (3) was false. I need to get to my other game, so I'll give some quick ones:


No one actually saw was Salty wrote first before he edit/redacted his message. It was in the eye of the beholder to interpret. His initial reads on didn't supply any new information. The rest of his story was was filled in later with things that conveniently fit after-the-fact.

The cover fell apart when he made a logical inconsistency this morning. A safer thing would have been to say @squaretaper LIT AF PE was mafia. No logic holes in that story - everyone would be willing to believe it

Assume (1) and (2) are correct and the above is the only explanation.


[*]You can game out a scenario where vhab was wrong on interpreting the investigations, but even that didn't quite line up with the 'facts' Salty presented

[*]You can look at gamer behavior to figure out that roar and jean were townies. They were actually trying to make sense of it. Whereas Salty wasn't actually giving real information. MP was silent.

[*]MP's vote on Thursday to help protect Chart - and I got nightkilled immediately thereafter

[*]other observations

@SaltySteve was certainly the MVP this round. Hat tip to him.


----------



## Roarbark

SaltySteve said:


> You remember the last game where it came down to you and me and you turned out to be mafia in a crazy plot twist? I do. I'm glad you made it to the end of this one so I could get some payback. This was a great round!


Payback has been successfully administered.


----------



## JayKay PE

SaltySteve said:


> I'm taking the next round off so I can get back in the routine of studying. I already knew that the revenge of a crazy ploy like that was in my future.


Delaying the inevitable. EB mafia remembers. Remembers and never forgets...


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Wow. He did better than I did when I pretended to be the doc.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

SaltySteve said:


> Wait what? He was the JOAT?
> 
> View attachment 17921


what the shit?!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> what the shit?!


I NEED TO KNOW


----------



## MadamPirate PE

I'm also going to die quickly in the next round - I've been Maf two of the last three games. 

Also, next mod: chart is ALWAYS maf. cut the guy a break!


----------



## JayKay PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> what the shit?!


*frames and puts this on the wall*


----------



## Roarbark

Okay, I'll be on my way now, since I'm supposed to be extremely busy doing work, and I just delayed my day by several hours.


----------



## SaltySteve PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Yes, you noticed the logic inconsistency this morning wrt MP. There were three underlying assumptions, not all of which could be correct.
> 
> 1) The mod always reported information correctly
> 
> 2) everything @vhab49_PE said was true
> 
> 3) everything @SaltySteve was true
> 
> One of the above had to be false with his "investigation" of MP. At this point there were several ways to figure out that (3) was false. I need to get to my other game, so I'll give some quick ones:
> 
> 
> No one actually saw was Salty wrote first before he edit/redacted his message. It was in the eye of the beholder to interpret. His initial reads on didn't supply any new information. The rest of his story was was filled in later with things that conveniently fit after-the-fact.
> 
> The cover fell apart when he made a logical inconsistency this morning. A safer thing would have been to say @squaretaper LIT AF PE was mafia. No logic holes in that story - everyone would be willing to believe it
> 
> Assume (1) and (2) are correct and the above is the only explanation.
> 
> 
> [*]You can game out a scenario where vhab was wrong on interpreting the investigations, but even that didn't quite line up with the 'facts' Salty presented
> 
> [*]You can look at gamer behavior to figure out that roar and jean were townies. They were actually trying to make sense of it. Whereas Salty wasn't actually giving real information. MP was silent.
> 
> [*]MP's vote on Thursday to help protect Chart - and I got nightkilled immediately thereafter
> 
> [*]other observations
> 
> @SaltySteve was certainly the MVP this round. Hat tip to him.


The JP on 6/3 thing was purely luck. I was trying to set it up as a Me VS Vhab and get the rest of the mafia to back me. It actually read that I motion detected JP on 6/3 before and I later redacted it to try to quiz VHAB and give some credence to me being JOAT so I could set up an argument to have the town lynch her. When She was like "I saved VHAB" I just rolled with it hoping that someone had seen the post before I redacted it.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> You can look at gamer behavior to figure out that roar and jean were townies. They were actually trying to make sense of it. Whereas Salty wasn't actually giving real information. MP was silent.
> 
> MP's vote on Thursday to help protect Chart - and I got nightkilled immediately thereafter


I stayed quiet to stay under the radar. Also, I figured I'd tipped my hand on saving chart.


----------



## SaltySteve PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> what the shit?!


I think this makes me the happiest. I couldn't fool you on my role but there was still a plot twist you didn't see. I'll go to bed with a smile on my face tonight.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

SaltySteve said:


> I think this makes me the happiest. I couldn't fool you on my role but there was still a plot twist you didn't see. I'll go to bed with a smile on my face tonight.


I figured @DuranDuran was the other JoAT when no one else spoke up. oh well


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

@squaretaper LIT AF PE, why didn't you reveal yourself and your info?


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

This morning I was all about @SaltyStevebeing maf and I noticed he was protecting @MadamPirate PE. My working theory was that he lucked up and the other JOAT was already dead. But he really did convince me. First had me questioning @vhab49_PE then had me questioning myself like, "maybe I am maf and don't know it."

Well played sir.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

I am genuinely mad at myself for letting go of my @SaltySteve suspicion. 

Also, I tried to channel my inner @RBHeadge PE... Then I realized I don't have an inner @RBHeadge PE; I just eat a lot of fish.


----------



## User1

Lol yeah and I kept recheckinf my responses to joats making sure I didn't fuck up


----------



## User1

When jp was like somethings fishy I was like OMG THIS IS REAL LIFE


----------



## User1

Then nah lemme just blind trust this joat here..


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Roarbark said:


> Wait, Square you were the JOAT???????????????????????????????????? Bruh.


I TOOOLLLLLDDSSSS YOUUUUS


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> @squaretaper LIT AF PE, why didn't you reveal yourself and your info?


Maybe I still don’t understand the rules (I’m, generally, pretty dumb), but I thought I’m not supposed to reveal who I am...


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

MadamPirate PE said:


> I stayed quiet to stay under the radar. Also, I figured I'd tipped my hand on saving chart.


Madam, if I had some spare shackles I’d throw them at you! Er, I mean, well played.  :rotflmao:


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Also, well modded @tj_PE! Thank you!

Now, would you like some parm?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> Also, well modded @tj_PE! Thank you!
> 
> Now, would you like some parm?


So I was out golfing at a resort recently.

Their lounge served spaghetti. They asked if I wanted cheese.

Parm for the course.


----------



## JayKay PE

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> Maybe I still don’t understand the rules (I’m, generally, pretty dumb), but I thought I’m not supposed to reveal who I am...


You are allowed to reveal your role during gameplay.  Once you die, though, you're not allowed to state your role/any ideas/etc.


----------



## SaltySteve PE

tj_PE said:


> When jp was like somethings fishy I was like OMG THIS IS REAL LIFE


I was for sure it was all over when @jean15paul_PE posted that break down. I had already came up with a post it that had a plausible JOAT action list with dates that I modified to fit my story as it changed. I figured that if I produced that when I first got questioned that it would look legit.



tj_PE said:


> Then nah lemme just blind trust this joat here..


In the old rule games whenever people got pulled into a Townie PM thread it always seemed like at that point it was given that the cop was the cop. No proof necessary. I've been thinking about trying to pull this off for a while. I'm glad it went well cause otherwise I would have lost the game for mafia. Ask @MadamPirate PE, I was for sure I had killed us a couple of times.


----------



## DLD PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> So I was out golfing at a resort recently.
> 
> Their lounge served spaghetti. They asked if I wanted cheese.
> 
> Parm for the course.


Dude, I've been playing for almost 30 years and I've never heard that one.  Kudos!


----------



## SaltySteve PE

*REDACTED*


----------



## DLD PE

Wow.  At some point, probably tomorrow, I'm going to have to re-read several pages of this round. @SaltySteve great playing!  This has to be one of the best rounds of Mafia ever played.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

SaltySteve said:


> The JP on 6/3 thing was purely luck. I was trying to set it up as a Me VS Vhab and get the rest of the mafia to back me. It actually read that I motion detected JP on 6/3 before and I later redacted it to try to quiz VHAB and give some credence to me being JOAT so I could set up an argument to have the town lynch her. When She was like "I saved VHAB" I just rolled with it hoping that someone had seen the post before I redacted it.


You drunk bro?  Hahah I GOT SO LOST READING THIS.


----------



## DLD PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> I figured @DuranDuran was the other JoAT when no one else spoke up. oh well


I had 2 intentions the evening before I was night killed.  To answer Roar's question, I wasn't really suspecting Lycee, but not much good info was coming out from the townies.  It was a slow and difficult start for us.  I was trying to make something happen and get someone to expose themselves. Also if I could make it look like I suspected someone, I could make myself a target for the mafia and avoid a JOAT kill.  Those were my thoughts anyway.

In hindsight, I should have just let things play out, but I'm definitely going to go back and read it all at some point!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

SaltySteve said:


> I was for sure it was all over when @jean15paul_PE posted that break down. I had already came up with a post it that had a plausible JOAT action list with dates that I modified to fit my story as it changed. I figured that if I produced that when I first got questioned that it would look legit.


And I couldn't say anything. I KNEW JP was good, since  I had tracked him.  Which is why I opted to save him.


----------



## JayKay PE

SaltySteve said:


> REDACTED
> 
> He's got to be talking about @DuranDuran or me right? lol


What I love the most about this is @RBHeadge PE saying he wrote up our contradictory rules for finding mafia and the finger pointing/silly rules for finding mafia calmed down once we saw them.


----------



## SaltySteve PE

vhab49_PE said:


> You drunk bro?  Hahah I GOT SO LOST READING THIS.


Only slightly, lol


----------



## JayKay PE

Uh.  I just read all the tournament posts and...shit.  Our mafia games are fucking tame compared to them.  They're out for blood using analysis and everything.  Calling people out for using slightly suspect language on day one.

Whereas our main discourse here is using PMs and if the town drunk is a valid role due to gif use.


----------



## DLD PE

JayKay PE said:


> Uh.  I just read all the tournament posts and...shit.  Our mafia games are fucking tame compared to them.  They're out for blood using analysis and everything.  Calling people out for using slightly suspect language on day one.
> 
> Whereas our main discourse here is using PMs and if the town drunk is a valid role due to gif use.


Maybe they're all from Long Island.


----------



## JayKay PE

DuranDuran said:


> Maybe they're all from Long Island.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

JayKay PE said:


> Uh.  I just read all the tournament posts and...shit.  Our mafia games are fucking tame compared to them.  They're out for blood using analysis and everything.  Calling people out for using slightly suspect language on day one.
> 
> Whereas our main discourse here is using PMs and if the town drunk is a valid role due to gif use.


So RB was the right choice?


----------



## SaltySteve PE

*REDACTED*


----------



## SaltySteve PE

*REDACTED*


----------



## JayKay PE

vhab49_PE said:


> So RB was the right choice?


Idk.  They just seem mean.  I would never call any of you scum, even if that is the correct term for 'mafia' and it's very...cliquey?  Idk.  They seem way too intense and over analyzing everything.  It doesn't seem like a game over there.  It seems like a manhunt.


----------



## DLD PE

SaltySteve said:


> I'm following it as well. TheGoldenTryanno screwed up by saying he's from TN. I already cant stand Dragomir.


@RBHeadge PE has the best bio.  Kudos to whomever helped him write it.

Is Dragomir the German?  I hope he dies first.  Fu**** typed his nationality in all caps.  I would have put "2-Time World War Champs" as my nationality.


----------



## DLD PE

JayKay PE said:


> Idk.  They just seem mean.  I would never call any of you scum, even if that is the correct term for 'mafia' and it's very...cliquey?  Idk.  They seem way too intense and over analyzing everything.  It doesn't seem like a game over there.  It seems like a manhunt.


Agree JK.  I mean even when I call out Long Island you know by now I'm kidding (right? Lol).  

If we played like they did, we'd have to keep these on hand to fill out.


----------



## JayKay PE

DuranDuran said:


> Agree JK.  I mean even when I call out Long Island you know by now I'm kidding (right? Lol).


I assume everyone is kidding online.  It has resulted in people getting pissed off at me not taking things too seriously.

But it's the internet.  Nothing is serious here/I'd rather not waste time getting worried over someone who I'll prob never meet irl.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

JayKay PE said:


> Uh.  I just read all the tournament posts and...shit.  Our mafia games are fucking tame compared to them.  They're out for blood using analysis and everything.  Calling people out for using slightly suspect language on day one.
> 
> Whereas our main discourse here is using PMs and if the town drunk is a valid role due to gif use.


The other home forums are...interesting. It's clear to me I don't spend enough time on the internetz (and I have no intention of doing so). EB is about as "extreme" as I get (with respect to forum culture).


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

JayKay PE said:


> But it's the internet.


For all I know, all of you are really Bulgarian hackers and my whole reality is just a hologram and I'm a brain-in-a-vat and really I'm a turtle.


----------



## DLD PE

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> For all I know, all of you are really Bulgarian hackers and my whole reality is just a hologram and I'm a brain-in-a-vat and really I'm a turtle.


THIS


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

ASKNFLKNS.  I know, right? ...........Crap. Guys, we need to scrub this mission, the turtle has figured it out.


----------



## DLD PE

JayKay PE said:


> I assume everyone is kidding online.  It has resulted in people getting pissed off at me not taking things too seriously.
> 
> But it's the internet.  Nothing is serious here/I'd rather not waste time getting worried over someone who I'll prob never meet irl.


Oh but what if one day we do?


----------



## JayKay PE

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> For all I know, all of you are really Bulgarian hackers and my whole reality is just a hologram and I'm a brain-in-a-vat and really I'm a turtle.


I read this as Bulgarian hockeys and was really confused about Mighty Ducks 4.

...oh wait.  Sorry, I'm supposed to be evil and hacking you.  *types furiously on keyboard*


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

DuranDuran said:


> Oh but what if one day we do?


Then we go straight from gabby to stabby.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Just a reminder everyone. Didn't @RBHeadge PE ask us not to discuss the game here? He's not allowed to get any outside influence, so if he comes here and reads out thought he could get disqualified.


----------



## JayKay PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> Just a reminder everyone. Didn't @RBHeadge PE ask us not to discuss the game here? He's not allowed to get any outside influence, so if he comes here and reads out thought he could get disqualified.


Topic has moved on from MU mafia to Bulgarian hockey players.

Please keep up.


----------



## DLD PE

JayKay PE said:


> Topic has moved on from MU mafia to Bulgarian hockey players.
> 
> Please keep up.


Yeah @jean15paul_PE!  :banhim:


----------



## chart94 PE

MadamPirate PE said:


> I'm also going to die quickly in the next round - I've been Maf two of the last three games.
> 
> Also, next mod: chart is ALWAYS maf. cut the guy a break!


Ik it’s the curse of the chart. I can’t even deny anymore cause it’s 99/100 maf


----------



## JayKay PE

chart94 said:


> Ik it’s the curse of the chart. I can’t even deny anymore cause it’s 99/100 maf


I felt so bad when the randomizer chose you when I was modding last.  I literally looked at the screen and was like, "nooooooo.  Chaaaaaaaaart."


----------



## chart94 PE

JayKay PE said:


> I felt so bad when the randomizer chose you when I was modding last.  I literally looked at the screen and was like, "nooooooo.  Chaaaaaaaaart."


Lol ty! It’s alright I don’t mind, just tougher to lie when it always turns out you are lying. In the words of captain jack sparrow, I’m a dishonest man, and a dishonest man you can always count on to be dishonest, it’s the honest ones you have to watch out for, honestly. Cause you never know when they are about to do something, incredibly incredibly stupid.


----------



## DLD PE

chart94 said:


> Lol ty! It’s alright I don’t mind, just tougher to lie when it always turns out you are lying. In the words of captain jack sparrow, I’m a dishonest man, and a dishonest man you can always count on to be dishonest, it’s the honest ones you have to watch out for, honestly. Cause you never know when they are about to do something, incredibly incredibly stupid.


Just look out for the salty ones.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Redacted.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

DuranDuran said:


> Just look out for the salty ones.


Hahahah


----------



## JayKay PE

TRIPLE BLOCK


----------



## JayKay PE

Have to ban @vhab49_PE, since they're double posting.


----------



## JayKay PE

TRRRRRRIPLE POST


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

JayKay PE said:


> Have to ban @vhab49_PE, since they're double posting.


Was an accidental double.

HOW IT IS ONLY 11:30!?!??!

FML


----------



## SaltySteve PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> Just a reminder everyone. Didn't @RBHeadge PE ask us not to discuss the game here? He's not allowed to get any outside influence, so if he comes here and reads out thought he could get disqualified.


I had honestly already forgotten he said that. Thank you for the reminder.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

SaltySteve said:


> I had honestly already forgotten he said that. Thank you for the reminder.


I kinda want to make a separate thread to discuss. Thoughts?


----------



## DLD PE

SaltySteve said:


> I had honestly already forgotten he said that. Thank you for the reminder.


:banhim:


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

jean15paul_PE said:


> I kinda want to make a separate thread to discuss. Thoughts?


Maybe we should join the discord thread instead? I know it's chaotic, but it seems like the best way to prevent anyone from being DQ'd.


----------



## SaltySteve PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> I kinda want to make a separate thread to discuss. Thoughts?


The RBHeagdless Game Thread


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> I kinda want to make a separate thread to discuss. Thoughts?


I'm pretty sure the point of that note wasn't concerned with the _location _of the discussion. Rather, it's the discussion itself and any conflicts that could arise, no?


----------



## SaltySteve PE

Just in case, I went back and Redacted all my MU related posts. I don't want to accidentally get our boy DQ'd


----------



## DLD PE

SaltySteve said:


> The RBHeagdless Game Thread


The "I wanna kick the German guy in the nuts and anyone who picks on RB" thread.


----------



## DLD PE

JayKay PE said:


> I assume everyone is kidding online.  It has resulted in people getting pissed off at me not taking things too seriously.
> 
> But it's the internet.  Nothing is serious here/I'd rather not waste time getting worried over someone who I'll prob never meet irl.


I was kidding all those times I accused you of being mafia and you weren't.


----------



## JayKay PE

DuranDuran said:


> I was kidding all those times I accused you of being mafia and you weren't.


I was kidding all those times I SAID WE WERE FRIENDS







(i lied, ilu as a friend, please don't leave me)


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> I'm pretty sure the point of that note wasn't concerned with the _location _of the discussion. Rather, it's the discussion itself and any conflicts that could arise, no?


well this is a thread that RB might participate in. If we made a separate thread than it would be easily avoided

But you're right, their mods would have no way of knowing that, so yeah. The Discord is probably the best option


----------



## User1

vhab49_PE said:


> And I couldn't say anything. I KNEW JP was good, since  I had tracked him.  Which is why I opted to save him.


also @squaretaper LIT AF PE tracked/motion detected JP twice


----------



## User1

like, jp was the most verified of all time. lmao


----------



## DLD PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> well this is a thread that RB might participate in. If we made a separate thread than it would be easily avoided
> 
> But you're right, their mods would have no way of knowing that, so yeah. The Discord is probably the best option


I thought this _was_ the discord thread.


----------



## Roarbark

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> For all I know, all of you are really Bulgarian hackers and my whole reality is just a hologram and I'm a brain-in-a-vat and really I'm a turtle.





DuranDuran said:


> THIS





vhab49_PE said:


> ASKNFLKNS.  I know, right? ...........Crap. Guys, we need to scrub this mission, the turtle has figured it out.


He's onto us. Initiate Operation Shellshock.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

tj_PE said:


> also @squaretaper LIT AF PE tracked/motion detected JP twice


Shaddup, I R not smrt.


----------



## User1

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> Shaddup, I R not smrt.


it's ok you wanted to be sure LOL


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

The answers are so... ambiguous! And I wasn't sure if they first night you would see a mafia action in the "nameless person dies last night" scenario.


----------



## JayKay PE

You could have asked the thread!  I feel like I have a super okay understanding of those roles now, having been mod and being one of the roles itself!

WE COULD HAVE HELPED YOU!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

JayKay PE said:


> You could have asked the thread!  I feel like I have a super okay understanding of those roles now, having been mod and being one of the roles itself!
> 
> WE COULD HAVE HELPED YOU!


BUT I DIDN'T WANT TO COME OUT AS JOAT that early!

So, now i ask.  On the slim chance you hit the mafia or the deaded person while using tracker on the first night, does that show as movement?  I would think it does, and I think Salty made me start thinking it did not.


----------



## JayKay PE

vhab49_PE said:


> BUT I DIDN'T WANT TO COME OUT AS JOAT that early!
> 
> So, now i ask.  On the slim chance you hit the mafia or the deaded person while using tracker on the first night, does that show as movement?  I would think it does, and I think Salty made me start thinking it did not.


The "tracker" skill is used to show if ANYONE used a night action.  So it's specific to determining if someone is mafia or JoAT.  Townies can't use night actions, so even if they were 'killed' that night, they would still have a response of "Tracked player did not use a night action".

On the other hand, the "motion detector" skill is used to show if ANYTHING happened to or happened because a character.  This is the 'messy' skill because, taking your first night kill scenario.  The mafia player, AND the to-be-killed  townie would have a positive "Motion detected" from the JoAT skill.  The mafia because they're 'visiting' someone (to kill them) and the killed townie (because someone visited them), but the JoAT isn't told who is visiting/completing the action, just that there was motion.   I also think of this skill as 'messy' because if a JoAT uses motion detector on another JoAT, who is using doctor or tracker, this is considered a "motion detected" on that JoAT, which may think that they're mafia.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

So if say I motion detected you, and JP tracked or protected you, that would show motion around you? But that is inconclusive data, so helpful, but not super helpful.

Edit: you being vanilla townie.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

vhab49_PE said:


> So if say I motion detected you, and JP tracked or protected you, that would show motion around you? But that is inconclusive data, so helpful, but not super helpful.
> 
> Edit: you being vanilla townie.


When I was modding the game with RB and JK as JoATs, they both targeted MP. JK used Tracker and found that she did not use a night action, while RB used MD and found that motion was detected, giving conflicting readings.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Yall want to start another round? Who's in?


----------



## JayKay PE

vhab49_PE said:


> So if say I motion detected you, and JP tracked or protected you, that would show motion around you? But that is inconclusive data, so helpful, but not super helpful.
> 
> Edit: you being vanilla townie.


Yeah, that's why I don't really like the motion detector skill.  Big fan of the tracker.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

jean15paul_PE said:


> Yall want to start another round? Who's in?


Yeah!


----------



## DLD PE

I'm in.  I've started studying again, but I can't stand being away from all this lol.

I won't have time to do the spreadsheet this time though.  Sorry!


----------



## SaltySteve PE

I'm in if I can be the first nights mafia kill! hahaha


----------



## User1

i've gotta take a break last week was too intense for me!


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Running tally
In: Cheby, Duran, jean15paul
?: Salty
Out: TJ


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> Running tally
> In: Cheby, Duran, jean15paul
> ?: Salty
> Out: TJ


JP are you modding?


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> JP are you modding?


I could be convinced. But if so, I'm eliminating the minimum post count.

^that was a threat... not a campaign promise.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> I could be convinced. But if so, I'm eliminating the minimum post count.
> 
> ^that was a threat... not a campaign promise.


Well, either way, I'm in.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

in


----------



## blybrook PE

WTH, I'm in for another round


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Running tally
In: Cheby, Duran, jean15paul, Squar, RB, Bly?: SaltyOut: TJ


----------



## blybrook PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> Running tally
> In: Cheby, Duran, jean15paul, Squar, RB, Bly?: SaltyOut: TJ


I've gotta skip the next round. Was just notified that I'm flying to San Diego for a field inspection next week and won't be able to be active on the forums. The individual originally scheduled had to fly back to another location due to family emergency and is no longer available.


----------



## SaltySteve PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> I could be convinced. But if so, I'm eliminating the minimum post count.
> 
> ^that was a threat... not a campaign promise.


If you want to play I can mod.


----------



## JayKay PE

blybrook PE said:


> I've gotta skip the next round. Was just notified that I'm flying to San Diego for a field inspection next week and won't be able to be active on the forums. The individual originally scheduled had to fly back to another location due to family emergency and is no longer available.


Be safe!!!


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

SaltySteve said:


> If you want to play I can mod.


I do want to play.
But I also want you to die.
So mixed feelings. 
 hahahahaha


----------



## SaltySteve PE

Haha. Well I'll volunteer to be the mod and still be first nights kill if it makes you feel any better. 

So far we have 6 players. Ya'll start tagging people. I think the plan will be to have the first mafia kill (Me) Sunday night so we can start Monday morning if that works for you guys.

Rules will be modified tournament rule. *No min post* but each played needs to make a read post once a day where they analyse the actions of another player or players. That at lease gives people something to work off of rather than just rando voting. It's still a casual game but it would be nice to have enough on topic conversation going that we're not just throwing darts.


----------



## SaltySteve PE

Let me know if you want to play starting Monday please. Forgive me if I've left anyone's name out. All are welcome. These are just the people I had in my last mod spreadsheet.

@LyceeFruit PE

@Roarbark

@Will.I.Am PE

@Audi driver, P.E.

@Chattaneer PE

@txjennah PE

*Confirmed Players*

@ChebyshevII PE

@DuranDuran

@jean15paul_PE

@squaretaper LIT AF PE

@RBHeadge PE

@chart94

@MadamPirate PE

@JayKay PE

@NikR_PE

@ptatohed

@vhab49_PE


 




*Not Playing*

TJ

Bly (If we need players to get game going)


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

@civilrobot? @Platypus Engineer? @ptatohed? @ChaosMuppetPE?

(Understanding that some of you may not be interested/have time, but want you to feel included)


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Also, random.

But fitting, seeing as how I have so many children.


----------



## chart94 PE

SaltySteve said:


> Let me know if you want to play starting Monday please. Forgive me if I've left anyone's name out. All are welcome. These are just the people I had in my last mod spreadsheet.
> 
> @LyceeFruit PE
> 
> @Roarbark
> 
> @MadamPirate PE
> 
> @chart94
> 
> @Will.I.Am PE
> 
> @JayKay PE
> 
> @NikR_PE
> 
> @Audi driver, P.E.
> 
> @vhab49_PE
> 
> @Chattaneer PE
> 
> @txjennah PE
> 
> *Confirmed Players*
> 
> @ChebyshevII PE
> 
> @DuranDuran
> 
> @jean15paul_PE
> 
> @squaretaper LIT AF PE
> 
> @RBHeadge PE
> 
> *Not Playing*
> 
> TJ
> 
> Bly


I’ll plau


----------



## MadamPirate PE

I'm in!


----------



## JayKay PE

I'll play, but I'm going to be super busy next week due to the start of virtual class, so my posting will be sporadic at best, and probably later in the evening.  What time were you thinking of closing voting, @SaltySteve?


----------



## SaltySteve PE

JayKay PE said:


> I'll play, but I'm going to be super busy next week due to the start of virtual class, so my posting will be sporadic at best, and probably later in the evening.  What time were you thinking of closing voting, @SaltySteve?


I'm open to whenever. Typically we've done 9pm east coast time.


----------



## JayKay PE

SaltySteve said:


> I'm open to whenever. Typically we've done 9pm east cost time.


I wasn't sure if you were going to change it or not.  I think if it's a 9PM EST call for vote, I'll be okay.


----------



## NikR_PE

SaltySteve said:


> Let me know if you want to play starting Monday please. Forgive me if I've left anyone's name out. All are welcome. These are just the people I had in my last mod spreadsheet.
> 
> @LyceeFruit PE
> 
> @Roarbark
> 
> @Will.I.Am PE
> 
> @NikR_PE
> 
> @Audi driver, P.E.
> 
> @vhab49_PE
> 
> @Chattaneer PE
> 
> @txjennah PE
> 
> *Confirmed Players*
> 
> @ChebyshevII PE
> 
> @DuranDuran
> 
> @jean15paul_PE
> 
> @squaretaper LIT AF PE
> 
> @RBHeadge PE
> 
> @chart94
> 
> @MadamPirate PE
> 
> @JayKay PE
> 
> *Not Playing*
> 
> TJ
> 
> Bly


Sure I'll play.


----------



## DLD PE

I haven't heard from @LyceeFruit PE in a few days.  Hope she's ok!


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

DuranDuran said:


> I haven't heard from @LyceeFruit PE in a few days.  Hope she's ok!


I was starting to think the same thing. I'm hoping real life is just in the way of EB. But we'd all appreciate a quick check-in if you're available @LyceeFruit PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Yeah, @LyceeFruit PE I hope you're okay! I miss you and Miss Moo.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Seconded/Thirded/Whatever number I'm on.

Please let us know you're okay when you can, @LyceeFruit PE


----------



## blybrook PE

Oh, if you need to use me as a sacrificial individual for one of the first few night kills, feel free.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

blybrook PE said:


> Oh, if you need to use me as a sacrificial individual for one of the first few night kills, feel free.


No, nightkill me first plz. Next week is stupid busy!


----------



## ptatohed

ChebyshevII PE said:


> @civilrobot? @Platypus Engineer? @ptatohed? @ChaosMuppetPE?
> 
> (Understanding that some of you may not be interested/have time, but want you to feel included)




Thanks Cheb.  I am so sorry that I don't come by this site enough.  Sorry it takes a 'flag' to make me come by.  Ok, yes, please count me in.  I might need a refresher though!  I hope everyone is doing well. 

Yikes, I see some alerts and messages that have to respond to.  Who knows how long they have been there.....  

Thanks again Cheb.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

ptatohed said:


> Thanks Cheb.  I am so sorry that I don't come by this site enough.  Sorry it takes a 'flag' to make me come by.  Ok, yes, please count me in.  I might need a refresher though!  I hope everyone is doing well.
> 
> Yikes, I see some alerts and messages that have to respond to.  Who knows how long they have been there.....
> 
> Thanks again Cheb.


Woohoo! Good to see you!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

SaltySteve said:


> Let me know if you want to play starting Monday please. Forgive me if I've left anyone's name out. All are welcome. These are just the people I had in my last mod spreadsheet.
> 
> @LyceeFruit PE
> 
> @Roarbark
> 
> @Will.I.Am PE
> 
> @Audi driver, P.E.
> 
> @vhab49_PE
> 
> @Chattaneer PE
> 
> @txjennah PE
> 
> *Confirmed Players*
> 
> @ChebyshevII PE
> 
> @DuranDuran
> 
> @jean15paul_PE
> 
> @squaretaper LIT AF PE
> 
> @RBHeadge PE
> 
> @chart94
> 
> @MadamPirate PE
> 
> @JayKay PE
> 
> @NikR_PE
> 
> @ptatohed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Not Playing*
> 
> TJ
> 
> Bly (If we need players to get game going)


I guess


----------



## SaltySteve PE

*Mafia Round: Modified Turnip Rules*

Alright guys here we go again...

There are townsfolk, and Mafia members. Townsfolk are going to try to eliminate the Mafia before the Mafia eliminates them. The game ends when either all of the Mafia is eliminated (town wins), or there are equal or fewer townsfolk than Mafia members (Mafia wins).

*Since this is another tournament round with tournament rules, there will be NO PMING outside of people who have roles, who will be communicating in moderator PM threads, and you MUST post at least one READ post of another player and/or players per day (before 9PM EST) to proceed to the next voting day.  It is in the interest of both mafia members and townies to not prematurely lose members by not posting.*

*The game will start on 6/15, requiring posting on Day 1.  There will not be a lynching on Day 0 (Sunday) lynching will begin on Day 1 (Monday).  Mafia can lynch Day 0 and JoAT characters can use skills Day 1. *

There will be three (3) characters in this round, with one of the characters encompassing 2 of the standard characters we’re used previously (the cop and doctor roles).  I’ve described them, and their roles, below:

Mafia:


There will be 3 mafia members.  

It is mandatory for the mafia to kill someone each night.

Mafia can communicate at any time via PM to other mafia players.

The mafia kill is displayed as an action to the Tracker and Motion Detector (actions of the Jack of All Trades [JoAT]).

If mafia kill a special character, the role will not be revealed.

Since we are playing with less players than required for tournament rules, the mafia will still kill tonight but it will be an untimely death of @SaltySteve. Thank you for your sacrifice.


*The mafia response must be received by 9PM EST.  The Mafia must kill starting DAY 1.*

Jack of All Trades (JoAT)


There will be 2 JoAT players.

They are separate players and will not be in communication with each other.

The JoAT player will have the following actions: *9x Doctor, 9x Motion Detector, 9x Tracker*

Doctor - Standard doctor role; you can save someone by sending the mod their name. *In Tournament Rules the thread will not learn the specific name of the user saved by the JoAT from the mafia, they will only know that the mafia did not complete a night kill.*  *If the person has been saved, they will continue to live in-game, unaware they were targeted, and the JoAT who used the Doctor skill will be the only member who knows they were **night targeted/saved.*

Motion Detector - Motion Detecting another player will detect any motion surrounding that player that Night. If they visit someone or were visited by someone else, you will detect motion. If they did not visit anyone and were not visited by anyone, you will not detect motion. You will not learn what type of Night Action was used on or by your target or who used those actions.  The mod response to this skill is ‘Motion detected’ or ‘No motion detected’.

Tracker -  Tracking another player informs you who that player used a Night Action on that night, if any. You will not learn what type of Night Action your target has.  The mod response to this skill is ‘Tracked player used a night action on BLANK’ or ‘Tracked player did not use a night action’.

*The JoAT response must be received by 9PM EST.  The JoAT can use skills starting DAY 1.*

Unlike the mafia, the JoAT can choose not to use a night action. If you do not submit an action, you will forego your action on that day. Keep in mind that if you have multiple uses of your abilities, you must cycle through all of them before being allowed to reuse any of them.

Townie


There will be 7 Townie players.

Townies cannot use night actions.  

Townies can have night actions performed on them (kills, saved by doctor, motion detected, or tracker). 

*Townies can begin to lynch on DAY 1*

If Townies lynch a special character, the role will be revealed.

I will be sending more specific instructions to the members of the Mafia and the JoAT. If you did not receive a PM from me, then you are a regular townsfolk.

*REMEMBER; DO NOT PM THIS GAME.*

You may use this thread to vote and post about the game. Anyone (playing or not playing, eliminated or not) can use this thread to speculate, discuss, accuse, or otherwise participate in the game; just please make sure to follow regular EB forum guidelines.

To vote on a person to eliminate, mention me @SaltySteve and tell me specifically that 1) you are voting and 2) the username of the person you are voting to eliminate.

Example: @SaltySteve I vote for @Roarbark because he keeps borking all night long

*Please submit your votes by 9:00 PM EDT/8:00 PM Central/7:00 PM Mountain/6:00 PM Pacific Time/Whatever Roar and Bly-time.*

Your vote only counts if you are playing and not yet eliminated. If there is a tie for most votes, I will pick one of the voted users at random and/or require the tied players to send me 10 rounds of 'rock, paper, scissors'. If there are no votes, I will pick a person at random (i.e. role will not matter) to eliminate; suffice it to say it’s in both groups’ best interest to vote for at least one person.

Finally, you are not allowed to reveal your role, privately or publicly, after you have been eliminated. You may not post screengrabs of private messages in this thread.

For reference, the 12 players in this round are:

@ChebyshevII PE

@DuranDuran

@jean15paul_PE

@squaretaper LIT AF PE

@RBHeadge PE

@chart94

@MadamPirate PE

@JayKay PE

@NikR_PE

@ptatohed

@vhab49_PE

@SaltySteve (Killed by mafia on Day 0)

I have sent out messages for specific roles. If you have not received a private message from me, then you are a regular townie. 

If you have any questions, or you would like me to tell you which players are still standing, please let me know.

Good luck to everyone!


----------



## SaltySteve PE

Can someone send me the JOAT PM. I totally about set this up with cop and dr roles by mistake.


----------



## SaltySteve PE

Example Read post can be as simple as this (taken from the MU game). 

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

My current reads (top to bottom - town to scum, but also in general categories)town ++Salty for exuding towniness by asking all the right questions and genuinely trying to search out mafiatown +Lychee fruit for voting patternnull (Not info)will.i.am (no posts to go off)

mafia +
TheDude for how he responded to questions about mafiamafia ++
Tim for canceling the April exam and general mafiness of post XXX

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

These can be as detailed as you want them to be but be prepared to answer questions others may have on your read.

*It would make my life a lot easier if you guys tag me in one read post per day.*


----------



## DLD PE

@SaltySteve tag you're it.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

unknown +++++

ChebyshevII PE

@DuranDuran

@jean15paul_PE

@squaretaper LIT AF PE

@RBHeadge PE

@chart94

@MadamPirate PE

@JayKay PE

@NikR_PE

@ptatohed

I took me off, since I know I'm a townie.

@SaltySteve my initial read.


----------



## SaltySteve PE

DuranDuran said:


> @SaltySteve tag you're it.


A read post of another player, not some random post you goob.


----------



## DLD PE

Town ++

@SaltySteve since I have solid info there's a good possibility he might be targeted my mafia tonight.


----------



## SaltySteve PE

SaltySteve said:


> Since we are playing with less players than required for tournament rules, the mafia will still kill tonight but it will be an untimely death of @SaltySteve. Thank you for your sacrifice.


Sorry for the confusion, the 1st mafia kill was last night so we could jump right into playing today. There will be a town lynching, mafia kill, and JOAT actions tonight.


----------



## NikR_PE

DuranDuran said:


> Town ++
> 
> @SaltySteve since I have solid info there's a good possibility he might be targeted my mafia tonight.


Lack of comprehension ++


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

@SaltySteve

Mafia++

@vhab49_PE for attempting to throw us off.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

SaltySteve said:


> *Since this is another tournament round with tournament rules, there will be NO PMING outside of people who have roles, who will be communicating in moderator PM threads, and you MUST post at least one READ post of another player and/or players per day (before 9PM EST) to proceed to the next voting day.  It is in the interest of both mafia members and townies to not prematurely lose members by not posting.*


I'm a bit confused by the green part. Does this mean that everyone has to post at least once a day?

_edit: nevermind, I should have read the posts following the game announcement. I'll probably use a similar format_


----------



## DLD PE

@SaltySteve

Mafia+

@vhab49_PE for excluding herself from the probable townie list.  I think this warrants one "+". Definitely not 2.  She's declaring townie status early so maybe leaning more toward townie.

@ptatohed just because they're new.


----------



## SaltySteve PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> I'm a bit confused by the green part. Does this mean that everyone has to post at least once a day?


Everyone needs to post at least one post a day giving how they read other players action. I did away with the 5 post minimum cause it was just spam. You can continue to spam but I'm asking for the "Read" post so there's enough on-topic convo that it's not just a random vote off.


----------



## SaltySteve PE

DuranDuran said:


> @SaltySteve
> 
> Mafia+
> 
> @vhab49_PE for excluding herself from the probable townie list.  I think this warrants one "+". Definitely not 2.  She's declaring townie status early so maybe leaning more toward townie.
> 
> @ptatohed just because they're new.


^^^ Thats perfect.


----------



## JayKay PE

SaltySteve said:


> Everyone needs to post at least one post a day giving how they read other players action. I did away with the 5 post minimum cause it was just spam. You can continue to spam but I'm asking for the "Read" post so there's enough on-topic convo that it's not just a random vote off.


Yeah, I don't know if I'll be able to do this since I'm in training/will only be able to come on sporadically.  I was planning on only checking in once in a while over the next two weeks in-between classes and just voting with everyone else.


----------



## DLD PE

Mafia ++

@JayKay PE


----------



## SaltySteve PE

JayKay PE said:


> Yeah, I don't know if I'll be able to do this since I'm in training/will only be able to come on sporadically.  I was planning on only checking in once in a while over the next two weeks.


That's fine. I'm just testing out the idea of asking for it, if y'all just want to scrap the idea we can. Try to find one thing you think is suspicious or seems to be genuinely townie a day and call it out. I don't need a read on every single player.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

SaltySteve said:


> Sorry for the confusion, the 1st mafia kill was last night so we could jump right into playing today. There will be a town lynching, mafia kill, and JOAT actions tonight.


I guess that means the JOAT didn't get to use an ability last night?


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

I have no reads as of yet. Hopefully before the end of the day


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Triple post


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Quad plus unedited toP


----------



## SaltySteve PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> I guess that means the JOAT didn't get to use an ability last night?


correct.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

vhab49_PE said:


> I took me off, since I know I'm a townie.


Analysis: SUSPISH


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> No, nightkill me first plz. Next week is stupid busy!


@SaltySteve since I can't vote you off, I would like to vote for @squaretaper LIT AF PE as requested.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

@SaltySteve I vote for @jean15paul_PE because New Orleans is getting too uppity with their Rona reopening. :rotflmao:


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

@SaltySteve I think I'll vote for @vhab49_PE for the time being.

I can be convinced to change my mind if more information pops up.


----------



## SaltySteve PE

Vote Update

1x -  @squaretaper LIT AF PE - (vhab)

1x -  @jean15paul_PE - (square)

1x -  @vhab49_PE - (cheby)


----------



## RBHeadge PE

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> @SaltySteve I vote for @jean15paul_PE because New Orleans is getting too uppity with their Rona reopening. :rotflmao:


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> @SaltySteve I think I'll vote for @vhab49_PE for the time being.
> 
> I can be convinced to change my mind if more information pops up.


Hey guy, I specifically asked to be voted for first.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> Hey guy, I specifically asked to be voted for first.


Whoops. Sorry, I must have missed that.

@SaltySteve I change my vote to @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> I change my vote


You're the hero Gotham needs, but not the one it deserves.


----------



## NikR_PE

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> Hey guy, I specifically asked to be voted for first.


@SaltySteve

mafia + 

even though @squaretaper LIT AF PE is always suicidal, this is suspish.


----------



## DLD PE

NikR_PE said:


> @SaltySteve
> 
> mafia +
> 
> even though @squaretaper LIT AF PE is always suicidal, this is suspish.


I was going to write an early analysis putting him at the top my suspected mafia list. However, his posts are similar to last round when he was JOAT.  

I continue to suspect him as mafia, but if he's not, he's not helping the townies anyway so....

@SaltySteve I vote for @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

NikR_PE said:


> even though @squaretaper LIT AF PE is always suicidal, this is suspish.






DuranDuran said:


> I continue to suspect him as mafia, but if he's not, he's not helping the townies anyway


Nah, I'm just a regular townie who is feckin' busy AF at work IRL so here we are.


----------



## SaltySteve PE

Vote Update

4x -  @squaretaper LIT AF PE - (vhab, cheby, nikr, duran)

1x -  @jean15paul_PE - (square)

0x -  @vhab49_PE -


----------



## SaltySteve PE

In One Night Ultimate Werewolf there's a player called the tanner that only wins if they die. I think this is Squares perma-role.

http://onenightultimate.com/?p=83


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

SaltySteve said:


> In One Night Ultimate Werewolf there's a player called the tanner that only wins if they die. I think this is Squares perma-role.
> 
> http://onenightultimate.com/?p=83
> 
> View attachment 17946


I've played that. I think it'd be fun to try adding a similar role to our game someday.


----------



## chart94 PE

Shit sorry guys swamped rn. Is there mom posts?


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

chart94 said:


> Shit sorry guys swamped rn. Is there mom posts?


Make your bed Chart. Why is the towel laying on the floor?  Do you think I exist to clean up after you young man?

There you go.  Mom post.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

chart94 said:


> Shit sorry guys swamped rn. Is there mom posts?


The minimum number of post is 1 but you have to give your read on at least one other player. Trying to force it to be game related instead of just spamming


----------



## Roarbark

totes maf.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

@SaltySteve here's my read on things

Neutral: everyone not named below. Not much info to go on.

Townie: @jean15paul_PE because I know I'm a townie

Suspicious:


@squaretaper LIT AF PE he's behaving the same as always, but he's impossible to read with his suicidal-ness. Always makes him feel risky.

@chart94 the "sorry I'm late; I was too busy" is probably true, but is sometime used to cover mafia-ness

@SaltySteve I still don't trust this a-hole from last round.  



EDIT: obviously none of this is conclusive. But you made me post something.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

@SaltySteve, I guess I'll go ahead and vote for @squaretaper LIT AF PE too.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

@SaltySteve

If I'm doing the math right, there are 7 vanilla townie, 2 JoATs, leaving 2 mafia

townie+++

@squaretaper LIT AF PE

townie++

----

townie+

@JayKay PE  @jean15paul_PE

neutral

@ChebyshevII PE @DuranDuran @RBHeadge PE @chart94 @MadamPirate PE @NikR_PE @ptatohed @vhab49_PE

mafia+

----

mafia++

----

mafia+++

-----


----------



## RBHeadge PE

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> Nah, I'm just a regular townie who is feckin' busy AF at work IRL so here we are.


Dude, we all are busy rn. I understand. I've been putting in major OT since last Monday night.

Unfortunately, things will suddenly calm down after Friday. _yes I wrote that correctly._


----------



## chart94 PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> @SaltySteve here's my read on things
> 
> Neutral: everyone not named below. Not much info to go on.
> 
> Townie: @jean15paul_PE because I know I'm a townie
> 
> Suspicious:
> 
> 
> @squaretaper LIT AF PE he's behaving the same as always, but he's impossible to read with his suicidal-ness. Always makes him feel risky.
> 
> @chart94 the "sorry I'm late; I was too busy" is probably true, but is sometime used to cover mafia-ness
> 
> @SaltySteve I still don't trust this a-hole from last round.
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: obviously none of this is conclusive. But you made me post something.


I am not. I am driving cross country rn and could use a exception on the read requirement if allowed.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

SaltySteve said:


> Example Read post can be as simple as this (taken from the MU game).
> 
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> My current reads (top to bottom - town to scum, but also in general categories)town ++Salty for exuding towniness by asking all the right questions and genuinely trying to search out mafiatown +Lychee fruit for voting patternnull (Not info)will.i.am (no posts to go off)
> 
> mafia +
> TheDude for how he responded to questions about mafiamafia ++
> Tim for canceling the April exam and general mafiness of post XXX
> 
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> These can be as detailed as you want them to be but be prepared to answer questions others may have on your read.
> 
> *It would make my life a lot easier if you guys tag me in one read post per day.*


read: MP doesn't get it because she's hot and sweaty from being in the field today


----------



## MadamPirate PE

I R hot and sweaty, and a townie (thank the gods).

Someone tell me who to vote for.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Dude, we all are busy rn. I understand. I've been putting in major OT since last Monday night.
> 
> Unfortunately, things will suddenly calm down after Friday. _yes I wrote that correctly._


what happens on Friday?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

MadamPirate PE said:


> I R hot and sweaty, and a townie (thank the gods).
> 
> Someone tell me who to vote for.


The current trendy vote is @squaretaper LIT AF PE. He's being suicidal again.


----------



## JayKay PE

Okay. Not that many posts. I think MP is a townie++. Chebs...seems to be more active than normal, which might mean JoAT or mafia. Still figuring. RBH is usual and helpful, which means townie. 
 

@SaltySteve I’m going to vote for @vhab49_PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE

@SaltySteve I vote for @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

JayKay PE said:


> Chebs...seems to be more active than normal, which might mean JoAT or mafia.


Or...it might mean I just happened to have the window open while at work. I can neither confirm nor deny, though.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

JayKay PE said:


> Okay. Not that many posts. I think MP is a townie++. Chebs...seems to be more active than normal, which might mean JoAT or mafia. Still figuring. RBH is usual and helpful, which means townie.
> 
> 
> @SaltySteve I’m going to vote for @vhab49_PE


Why you gotta be like that?


----------



## SaltySteve PE

PAST TIME!!! Sorry I was smoking ribs and completely forgot about my online life!

6x -  @squaretaper LIT AF PE - (vhab, cheby, nikr, duran, jp, MP)

1x -  @jean15paul_PE - (square)

1x -  @vhab49_PE - (JK)

Square pushed past the line for the Lightning Rod Coaster at Dollywood. Everyone thought he was just a rude northerner, but being the true southerners they were he was allowed to pass unimpeded. Everyone started to second guess that decision as he ran straight onto the tracks in front of the coaster. 20 minutes later the coaster was cleaned up and back in operation like nothing had happened. The efficiency of that cleaning crew was truly amazing.

@squaretaper LIT AF PE was was described by the local paper, The Mountain Press, as a townie that could no longer bear the throngs of out-of-town tourists. 

The remaining players are:

@ChebyshevII PE

@DuranDuran

@jean15paul_PE

@RBHeadge PE

@chart94

@MadamPirate PE

@JayKay PE

@NikR_PE

@ptatohed

@vhab49_PE

*Dead*

@squaretaper LIT AF PE (Committed Suicide by jumping in front of a roller coaster)

@SaltySteve (Killed by mafia on Day 0)


----------



## SaltySteve PE

SaltySteve said:


> @squaretaper LIT AF PE was was described by the local paper, The Mountain Press, as a townie that could no longer bear the throngs of out-of-town tourists.


@blybrook PE you would have played well into tonight's lynching.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

SaltySteve said:


> PAST TIME!!! Sorry I was smoking ribs and completely forgot about my online life!


----------



## SaltySteve PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> what happens on Friday?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE




----------



## SaltySteve PE

It was a fun night of walking the strip in Gatlinburg hitting all the moonshine distilleries for tastings. @RBHeadge PE wasn't feeling great by the end of the night but it didn't feel quite like being a little too drunk.... He was found at dead by the police the next day. ME was overheard saying it was must likely poison.

https://www.knoxnews.com/story/news/2020/06/02/police-want-know-what-happened-before-man-died-gatlinburg/3127444001/


----------



## SaltySteve PE

The remaining players are:

@ChebyshevII PE

@DuranDuran

@jean15paul_PE

@chart94

@MadamPirate PE

@JayKay PE

@NikR_PE

@ptatohed

@vhab49_PE

*Dead*

@RBHeadge PE (Poisoned by the mafia)

@squaretaper LIT AF PE (Committed Suicide by jumping in front of a roller coaster)

@SaltySteve (Killed by mafia on Day 0)


----------



## RBHeadge PE




----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Well, feck. We lost our best player.

I can't pinpoint who is mafia/who's not simply based on events, but I'm inclined to lean toward @DuranDuran for now.

@chart94 is statistically likely to be mafia, but I'm willing to give him the benefit of a doubt for now.

I'm still not sure about @vhab49_PE.


----------



## NikR_PE

Its difficult to conclude anything from yesterday's voting as @squaretaper LIT AF PE asked for it. Of course mafia must have piled on the opportunity. So a fair assumption would be they are in the voting group.

Also @SaltySteve, i dont think i voted for @squaretaper LIT AF PE yesterday, but was counted.


----------



## DLD PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Well, feck. We lost our best player.
> 
> I can't pinpoint who is mafia/who's not simply based on events, but I'm inclined to lean toward @DuranDuran for now.
> 
> @chart94 is statistically likely to be mafia, but I'm willing to give him the benefit of a doubt for now.
> 
> I'm still not sure about @vhab49_PE.


You might want to be inclined to lean the other way.

Unfortunately we can't gather much from last night's vote.  Square was acting his usual self and people just started piling on.  I'm wondering if Jaykay knows something.

Possible read:

Townie+

@JayKay PE

Mafia+

@vhab49_PE

Keep in mind these are just "leans" based on what I'm reading.  I have no special powers.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

DuranDuran said:


> You might want to be inclined to lean the other way.
> 
> Unfortunately we can't gather much from last night's vote.  Square was acting his usual self and people just started piling on.  I'm wondering if Jaykay knows something.
> 
> Possible read:
> 
> Townie+
> 
> @JayKay PE
> 
> Mafia+
> 
> @vhab49_PE
> 
> Keep in mind these are just "leans" based on what I'm reading.  I have no special powers.


I'm genuinely curious about why you think @vhab49_PE is maf.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> @chart94 is statistically likely to be mafia


Interesting. How does that work?


----------



## DLD PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> I'm genuinely curious about why you think @vhab49_PE is maf.


Nothing more than a hunch.  @JayKay PE has been very keen on reading people in the past.  I'm wondering if she tracked movement.  Just a hunch, but too early really to make anything more of it.

@jean15paul_PE is probably our best player right now if he's a townie.  Would like his thoughts this afternoon as things progress.

I want to pick @ptatohed's head (no pun intended, not really anyway) since he's new.  What are your thoughts?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

jean15paul_PE said:


> Interesting. How does that work?


Simply going off the # of times he had the mafia role in previous games 

This was meant more as a joke, but still as legit as anything else I have right now.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

DuranDuran said:


> You might want to be inclined to lean the other way.
> 
> Unfortunately we can't gather much from last night's vote.  Square was acting his usual self and people just started piling on.  I'm wondering if Jaykay knows something.
> 
> Possible read:
> 
> Townie+
> 
> @JayKay PE
> 
> Mafia+
> 
> @vhab49_PE
> 
> Keep in mind these are just "leans" based on what I'm reading.  I have no special powers.


Well, technically he wasn't acting his usual self.  He never said he was Mafia, at lesat not that I saw.  He just asked for an early out.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

DuranDuran said:


> @jean15paul_PE is probably our best player right now if he's a townie.  Would like his thoughts this afternoon as things progress.


Meh, I mean sure, ¯\_(ツ)_/¯ I'll share my thoughts, but any skill that I have is in how I present myself, not in how well I can read other people. I was on @SaltySteve's trail last round and he still duped me. #NeverForget

With @squaretaper LIT AF PE asking to be killed, I don't know how to draw anything from the voting


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

DuranDuran said:


> Nothing more than a hunch.  @JayKay PE has been very keen on reading people in the past.  I'm wondering if she tracked movement.  Just a hunch, but too early really to make anything more of it.
> 
> @jean15paul_PE is probably our best player right now if he's a townie.  Would like his thoughts this afternoon as things progress.
> 
> I want to pick @ptatohed's head (no pun intended, not really anyway) since he's new.  What are your thoughts?


@JayKay PE is just picking on me.


----------



## SaltySteve PE

NikR_PE said:


> @SaltySteve
> 
> mafia +
> 
> even though @squaretaper LIT AF PE is always suicidal, this is suspish.


@NikR_PE is right. He didn't vote for Square. I miscounted this as a vote for anyone keeping track.


----------



## chart94 PE

My feeling is that MP or Jean may be maf this round. Just based off a feeling with MP coming in late yesterday and jean just cause i feel he is due.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

chart94 said:


> My feeling is that MP or Jean may be maf this round. Just based off a feeling with MP coming in late yesterday and jean just cause i feel he is due.


Definitely not Maf this time. Didn't you see my photos in the hangouts chat?   I was deffo out in the field, left the house at 7 AM and didn't get home til not long before I posted. No time for EB when you're trying to fix wiring, son.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

My Read:

Town +

Town

@ChebyshevII PE - even though pointing fingers at me.

@jean15paul_PE - i dunno, not getting any vibes. Could be wrong.

Neutral

@MadamPirate PE - who knows.  Was in field

@chart94 travelling.  

@NikR_PE - I am always suspish of Nik, but not getting any wierdness.

Mafia

@JayKay PE - Gut, plus she picking on me.

@DuranDuran - protest too much

Mafia+

So basically, nobody strikes me as overwhelmingly either way.

I forget who else is playing, so I have no read on them. To busy to go back and check.  (READ: LAZY)


----------



## DLD PE

@SaltySteve I vote for @ptatohed


----------



## DLD PE

vhab49_PE said:


> My Read:
> 
> Town +
> 
> Town
> 
> @ChebyshevII PE - even though pointing fingers at me.
> 
> @jean15paul_PE - i dunno, not getting any vibes. Could be wrong.
> 
> Neutral
> 
> @MadamPirate PE - who knows.  Was in field
> 
> @chart94 travelling.
> 
> @NikR_PE - I am always suspish of Nik, but not getting any wierdness.
> 
> Mafia
> 
> @JayKay PE - Gut, plus she picking on me.
> 
> @DuranDuran - protest too much
> 
> Mafia+
> 
> So basically, nobody strikes me as overwhelmingly either way.
> 
> I forget who else is playing, so I have no read on them. To busy to go back and check.  (READ: LAZY)


@vhab49_PE what am I protesting about?  Please elaborate.

Also, how confident are you that @ChebyshevII PE is townie?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

DuranDuran said:


> how confident are you that @ChebyshevII PE is townie?


I'm pretty confident.

I think I'll test the waters. @SaltySteve I vote @DuranDuran


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

@SaltySteve do you have one of those vote updates? I'm trying to catch up.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Too quiet...

So as far as I can tell the only votes are:

@DuranDuran voted for @ptatohed

@ChebyshevII PE voted for @DuranDuran

Yall aren't giving me much to work with.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

@SaltySteve I vote for @DuranDuran


----------



## SaltySteve PE

Vote Update:

1x @ptatohed - (Duran)

2x @DuranDuran - (Cheby, MP)


----------



## SaltySteve PE

Secretly I was hoping that no one voted tonight and I got to Rando Axe someone.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

SaltySteve said:


> Secretly I was hoping that no one voted tonight and I got to Rando Axe someone.


----------



## DLD PE

@ChebyshevII PE and @MadamPirate PE, I'm a regular townie.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

DuranDuran said:


> @vhab49_PE what am I protesting about?  Please elaborate.
> 
> Also, how confident are you that @ChebyshevII PE is townie?


I am confident in nothing except me. Call me a magic 8 ball.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

vhab49_PE said:


> I am confident in nothing except me. Call me a magic 8 ball.


@SaltySteve, I change my vote to...”a magic 8 ball.”


----------



## DLD PE

Read:

Unknown:

@ptatohed (my vote was a random poke, trying to get him to respond)

Magic 8 Ball:

@vhab49_PE


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> @SaltySteve, I change my vote to...”a magic 8 ball.”


What? And I put you high on the confidence list.

@SaltySteve I vote for .... @DuranDuran


----------



## DLD PE




----------



## DLD PE

@vhab49_PE, I'm a regular townie.


----------



## DLD PE

At least you won't lynch a JOAT, so I guess that's good.  I was hoping we might get lucky and hang a mafia member.


----------



## DLD PE




----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

@SaltySteve

read post:

I really have nothing. Too many quiet people. I guess I'll lean townie with @JayKay PE but I don't really have a good reason.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

@SaltySteve

I'm going to go ahead and vote for @vhab49_PE


----------



## DLD PE

@SaltySteve i change my vote to @vhab49_PE in self preservation attempt.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

@SaltySteve I vote @DuranDuran


----------



## SaltySteve PE

TIME!


----------



## DLD PE

Unknown:

@JayKay PE

@ptatohed

@vhab49_PE

Mafia+

@chart94 

@MadamPirate PE

Mafia+++

@ChebyshevII PE


----------



## DLD PE

Good luck townies.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

DuranDuran said:


> Unknown:
> 
> @JayKay PE
> 
> @ptatohed
> 
> @vhab49_PE
> 
> Mafia+
> 
> @chart94
> 
> @MadamPirate PE
> 
> Mafia+++
> 
> @ChebyshevII PE


Nope, not maf.


----------



## SaltySteve PE

0x @ptatohed - 

3x @DuranDuran - (Cheby, MP, vhab)

2x @vhab49_PE - (JP, Duran)

Duran was strung up and lynched. As his last breaths were passing a magic 8 ball fell from his pocket. It read "Oh god, not again"

@DuranDuran was an innocent townie.


----------



## DLD PE




----------



## SaltySteve PE

The remaining players are:

@ChebyshevII PE

@jean15paul_PE

@chart94

@MadamPirate PE

@JayKay PE

@NikR_PE

@ptatohed

@vhab49_PE

*Dead*

@DuranDuran (Lynched by the town over an 8 ball)

@RBHeadge PE (Poisoned by the mafia)

@squaretaper LIT AF PE (Committed Suicide by jumping in front of a roller coaster)

@SaltySteve (Killed by mafia on Day 0)


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

SaltySteve said:


> @DuranDuran was an innocent townie.


Feck.

I should have listened to you, @DuranDuran. And I should stop being impulsive.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

SaltySteve said:


> The remaining players are:
> 
> @ChebyshevII PE
> 
> @jean15paul_PE
> 
> @chart94
> 
> @MadamPirate PE
> 
> @JayKay PE
> 
> @NikR_PE
> 
> @ptatohed
> 
> @vhab49_PE
> 
> *Dead*
> 
> @DuranDuran (Lynched by the town over an 8 ball)
> 
> @RBHeadge PE (Poisoned by the mafia)
> 
> @squaretaper LIT AF PE (Committed Suicide by jumping in front of a roller coaster)
> 
> @SaltySteve (Killed by mafia on Day 0)


Wait, does that mean the JoAT saved a person???


----------



## SaltySteve PE

Mafia has until 5am to make their kill. I screwed up when I sent them their rule PM. So they are getting until 5am which is what I put in the PM.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

SaltySteve said:


> Mafia has until 5am to make their kill.


Oh.


----------



## DLD PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Feck.
> 
> I should have listened to you, @DuranDuran. And I should stop being impulsive.


Eh, no worries!  Still early in the round and kind of a guessing game at this point, so difficult to vote.  Just get those mafia scum!


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

SaltySteve said:


> @DuranDuran was an innocent townie


Ugh! That sucks @DuranDuran.


----------



## RBHeadge PE




----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Gaaaaah!  I am a broken magic 8 ball. Or does my misguided advice indicate a not broken 8 ball?


----------



## JayKay PE

Shit.  I forgot to vote.  Sorry guys.  Training + going to gym right after work + new switch in mail = jk not coming on EB after 11am in the morning, when no one else has voted and there is no more info.

@SaltySteve, I vote for @vhab49_PE again...because...uh.  I can't remember who is else is playing and they're the most recent post.


----------



## SaltySteve PE

Poor @ChebyshevII PE was found this morning....at least what was left of them.

Cheby was killed by the mafia last night.

Additionally @ptatohed managed to come down with the 'Rona and they couldn't get him on a ventilator soon enough because the one of the hospital staff had found a way to vape THC  from one and they kept disappearing after that. (died due to inactivity)

The remaining players are:

@jean15paul_PE

@chart94

@MadamPirate PE

@JayKay PE

@NikR_PE

@vhab49_PE

*Dead*

@ptatohed (died of the 'Rona)

 @ChebyshevII PE (Dismembered by the Mafia)

@DuranDuran (Lynched by the town over an 8 ball)

@RBHeadge PE (Poisoned by the mafia)

@squaretaper LIT AF PE (Committed Suicide by jumping in front of a roller coaster)

@SaltySteve (Killed by mafia on Day 0)


----------



## DLD PE

I'm in for the next round.  I assume we'll start Friday lol.


----------



## SaltySteve PE

Vote Update:

1x @vhab49_PE - (JK)


----------



## NikR_PE

JayKay PE said:


> @SaltySteve, I vote for @vhab49_PE again...because


mafia+ 

I believe in the way @JayKay PE is voting for Vhab.

@SaltySteve I vote for @vhab49_PE


----------



## NikR_PE

DuranDuran said:


> I'm in for the next round.  I assume we'll start Friday lol.


----------



## SaltySteve PE

Vote Update:

2x @vhab49_PE - (JK, nikR)


----------



## RBHeadge PE

DuranDuran said:


> I'm in for the next round.  I assume we'll start Friday lol.


ditto


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

WTF!  @ChebyshevII PE!?! NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

If the town doesn't eliminate a mafiosi tonight then* its game over: mafia win.  

*assuming no doctor save


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

I think @JayKay PE's "oop's I forgot" is suspish. @SaltySteve Imma vote for @JayKay PE for now.


----------



## SaltySteve PE

Vote Update:

2x @vhab49_PE - (JK, nikR)

1x @JayKay PE - (vhab)


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP




----------



## chart94 PE

I vote @vhab49_PE @SaltySteve


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

I feel like I missed something. I read back through the messages twice. ¯\_(ツ)_/¯

Either way, I feel like someone must know something.

Read: mafia: @vhab49_PE because someone knows something.

@SaltySteve, I vote for @vhab49_PE too


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

I am feeling attacked.


----------



## DLD PE

Also we won't know the role of @ptatohed until this round is finished? So could be regular townie, JOAT or mafia?


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

DuranDuran said:


> Also we won't know the role of @ptatohed until this round is finished? So could be regular townie, JOAT or mafia?


good point


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

@DuranDuran

Have you been keeping a vote spreadsheet?


----------



## DLD PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> @DuranDuran
> 
> Have you been keeping a vote spreadsheet?


Negative.  Busy with work.  If I get time this afternoon I'll make one but this round could be over tonight.


----------



## ChaosMuppetPE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> @civilrobot? @Platypus Engineer? @ptatohed? @ChaosMuppetPE?
> 
> (Understanding that some of you may not be interested/have time, but want you to feel included)


I love you guys. I’m just pouting over Covid 19. Every once in awhile, I’m sober enough to respond. How is @tj_PE?


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Alright, I'ma take @tj_PE's place.

@vhab49_PE are you mafia?


----------



## MadamPirate PE

@chart94 are you mafia? (if you are, I'ma stab Steve's RNG)


----------



## MadamPirate PE

@NikR_PE  are you maf?


----------



## MadamPirate PE

@JayKay PE Are you maf?


----------



## MadamPirate PE

@jean15paul_PE you maf?


----------



## MadamPirate PE

ChaosMuppetPE said:


> I love you guys. I’m just pouting over Covid 19. Every once in awhile, I’m sober enough to respond. How is @tj_PE?


Don't pout, you should play Maf with us to keep you occupied.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

MadamPirate PE said:


> @jean15paul_PE you maf?


I am not mafia.

Are you mafia @MadamPirate PE?


----------



## MadamPirate PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> I am not mafia.
> 
> Are you mafia @MadamPirate PE?


Nope. Claimed my townie status loud and proud on Monday.


----------



## SaltySteve PE

Vote Update:

4x @vhab49_PE - (JK, nikR, chart, jp)

1x @JayKay PE - (vhab)


----------



## JayKay PE

*peeks in in-between classes*

Why is nobody killing me?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

MadamPirate PE said:


> (if you are, I'ma stab Steve's RNG)


If he's mafia again, it wouldn't surprise me if @chart94 took out an actual mob hit on all random.org


----------



## NikR_PE

MadamPirate PE said:


> @NikR_PE  are you maf?


No


----------



## chart94 PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> If he's mafia again, it wouldn't surprise me if @chart94 took out an actual mob hit on all random.org


Hahahahahaha no I am not mafia. Random.org would be a goner


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

MadamPirate PE said:


> Alright, I'ma take @tj_PE's place.
> 
> @vhab49_PE are you mafia?


Negative, Ghostrider.


----------



## User1

ChaosMuppetPE said:


> I love you guys. I’m just pouting over Covid 19. Every once in awhile, I’m sober enough to respond. How is @tj_PE?


I'm ok! Rallying. busy. back in office


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Been quiet today. suspicious?


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

JayKay PE said:


> *peeks in in-between classes*
> 
> Why is nobody killing me?


I'm trying!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

ChaosMuppetPE said:


> I love you guys. I’m just pouting over Covid 19. Every once in awhile, I’m sober enough to respond. How is @tj_PE?


No pout. I was pickled the first few weeks, then it got old.  Or maybe I'm old.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

@SaltySteve I vote for @JayKay PE


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Unofficial, but by my count.

4x @vhab49_PE - (JK, nikR, chart, jp)

2x @JayKay PE - (vhab, MP)


----------



## RBHeadge PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> Unofficial, but by my count.
> 
> 4x @vhab49_PE - (JK, nikR, chart, jp)
> 
> 2x @JayKay PE - (vhab, MP)




Interesting, if we assume that all of the nightkilled players were townies then there are two mafia and four townies remaining.

If we assume that the mafia aren't splitting their vote, then it means that the block of four is either all townies, or half mafia/half town voting against the other half of the town. Interesting dynamic.

Of course the options exists that the mafia split their vote, in which case the dynamic isn't all that strange.

This post isn't meant to effect the outcome in any way. But I just thought that by the numbers presented a curious dynamic.


----------



## SaltySteve PE

Time!!!

Vote Update:

4x @vhab49_PE - (JK, nikR, chart, jp)

2x @JayKay PE - (vhab, MP)

vhab was lynched by the Town. Fortunately the town managed to accidentally kill a mafia member this time. Everyone in the town was starting to think that maybe they were mafia and just didn't know it.

@vhab49_PE was mafia.

The remaining players are:

@jean15paul_PE

@chart94

@MadamPirate PE

@JayKay PE

@NikR_PE

*Dead*

@vhab49_PE (Mafia member lynched by the Town)

@ptatohed (died of the 'Rona)

 @ChebyshevII PE (Dismembered by the Mafia)

@DuranDuran (Lynched by the town over an 8 ball)

@RBHeadge PE (Poisoned by the mafia)

@squaretaper LIT AF PE (Committed Suicide by jumping in front of a roller coaster)

@SaltySteve (Killed by mafia on Day 0)


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

SaltySteve said:


> Time!!!
> 
> Vote Update:
> 
> 4x @vhab49_PE - (JK, nikR, chart, jp)
> 
> 2x @JayKay PE - (vhab, MP)
> 
> vhab was lynched by the Town. Fortunately the town managed to accidentally kill a mafia member this time. Everyone in the town was starting to think that maybe they were mafia and just didn't know it.
> 
> @vhab49_PE was mafia.
> 
> The remaining players are:
> 
> @jean15paul_PE
> 
> @chart94
> 
> @MadamPirate PE
> 
> @JayKay PE
> 
> @NikR_PE
> 
> *Dead*
> 
> @vhab49_PE (Mafia member lynched by the Town)
> 
> @ptatohed (died of the 'Rona)
> 
> @ChebyshevII PE (Dismembered by the Mafia)
> 
> @DuranDuran (Lynched by the town over an 8 ball)
> 
> @RBHeadge PE (Poisoned by the mafia)
> 
> @squaretaper LIT AF PE (Committed Suicide by jumping in front of a roller coaster)
> 
> @SaltySteve (Killed by mafia on Day 0)


----------



## JayKay PE

Wait.  Seriously?  I was right?  Uh....Shit.


----------



## SaltySteve PE

Good morning.

The remaining players are:

@jean15paul_PE

@chart94

@MadamPirate PE

@JayKay PE

@NikR_PE


----------



## DLD PE

Good save JOAT!


----------



## DLD PE

Let's get the remaining maf.  I'm pretty sure I know who it is, but don't think I'm allowed to speculate.  In the spirit of the game, not sure I should so I dunno.  I also haven't been following the EB Universe Tourney.  @RBHeadge PE are you still alive in that game?  How's it going over there?


----------



## NikR_PE

Ok. Since we had 6 players at the start of yesterday. That means there were 2 mafia not 3. We got one yesterday. So if we get the second one today we can keep to @DuranDuran's timeline .

@JayKay PE, I followed your lead yesterday. I ask you to return the favor.

@SaltySteve, I vote for @jean15paul_PE


----------



## DLD PE

NikR_PE said:


> Ok. Since we had 6 players at the start of yesterday. That means there were 2 mafia not 3. We got one yesterday. So if we get the second one we today can keep to @DuranDuran's timeline .
> 
> @JayKay PE, I followed your lead yesterday. I ask you to return the favor.
> 
> @SaltySteve, I vote for @jean15paul_PE


My read (based on current votes):  We'll start Friday or at least have a new round player list going.  I'm in!


----------



## SaltySteve PE

Vote Update:

1x @jean15paul_PE - (nikR)


----------



## JayKay PE

I'm following @NikR_PE because they specifically notif me.

@SaltySteve, I vote for @jean15paul_PE based on blind faith and lack of time management skills


----------



## SaltySteve PE

Vote Update:

2x @jean15paul_PE - (nikR, jk)


----------



## chart94 PE

@SaltySteve i vote for @NikR_PE


----------



## NikR_PE

chart94 said:


> @SaltySteve i vote for @NikR_PE


Why?

I helped vote out mafia yesterday.


----------



## chart94 PE

NikR_PE said:


> Why?
> 
> I helped vote out mafia yesterday.


voting out maf doesnt necessarily exonerate you. Why are you voting for @jean15paul_PE? Do you have information on them?


----------



## NikR_PE

chart94 said:


> voting out maf doesnt necessarily exonerate you. Why are you voting for @jean15paul_PE? Do you have information on them?


Maybe


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

In for next game


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Whoa! I'm not mafia. Don't vote for me. 

Check the voting history. I voted for vhab on 2 separate days. Me and Duran almost got her on Tuesday. 

For whatever it's worth MP has my spidey sense tingling. She's the only person that has voted with vhab every day.

@SaltySteve I vote for @MadamPirate PE


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

DuranDuran said:


> Good save JOAT!


Nice!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

jean15paul_PE said:


> Nice!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> Whoa! I'm not mafia. Don't vote for me.
> 
> Check the voting history. I voted for vhab on 2 separate days. Me and Duran almost got her on Tuesday.
> 
> For whatever it's worth MP has my spidey sense tingling.
> 
> @SaltySteve I vote for @MadamPirate PE


Definitely not Maf this time - if I was, I would have changed my vote to vhab to protect myself.


----------



## DLD PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> *Me and Duran almost got her on Tuesday.*


Incorrect.


----------



## SaltySteve PE

Vote Update:

2x @jean15paul_PE - (nikR, jk)

1x @NikR_PE - (chart)

1x @MadamPirate PE - (jp)


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

DuranDuran said:


> Incorrect.


Hm, I though my and your vote for vhab tied it up at some point. Looks like I remembered wrong.

Since @DuranDuran hasn't had a chance, I went ahead and created a voting spreadsheet...

View attachment 17965


Also, @ChebyshevII PE, did you actually vote for Duran twice on Day 2?    That what it looked like to me when I was just reviewing the vote.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

jean15paul_PE said:


> Hm, I though my and your vote for vhab tied it up at some point. Looks like I remembered wrong.
> 
> Since @DuranDuran hasn't had a chance, I went ahead and created a voting spreadsheet...
> 
> View attachment 17965
> 
> 
> Also, @ChebyshevII PE, did you actually vote for Duran twice on Day 2?    That what it looked like to me when I was just reviewing the vote.


I did. I started out with duran, then changed to vhab, then changed back to duran at the last possible minute on a whim. That was clearly a mistake.


----------



## DLD PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> Hm, I though my and your vote for vhab tied it up at some point. Looks like I remembered wrong.
> 
> Since @DuranDuran hasn't had a chance, I went ahead and created a voting spreadsheet...
> 
> View attachment 17965
> 
> 
> Also, @ChebyshevII PE, did you actually vote for Duran twice on Day 2?    That what it looked like to me when I was just reviewing the vote.


@jean15paul_PE no you didn't "remember" wrong.  It was a move to help you avoid suspicion lol.

@ChebyshevII PE did vote twice.  First to vote for me, then to cast a "joking" vote for Vhab as the "8-Ball", but then again for me to make sure his vote was counted towards me.

@jean15paul_PE you were the first to vote for Vhab with 30-35 minutes to go on Day 2 when I already had 3 votes, so it was a "feint" to make it look like you voted for a mafia in the event she was killed later.  My vote for Vhab was an attempt to save myself.  Only a 3rd last minute vote would have tied and possibly given me a chance to save myself.

@jean15paul_PE You have been difficult to read as usual, but subtle clues point to you as mafia (more on that later).


----------



## DLD PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> I did. I started out with duran, then changed to vhab, then changed back to duran at the last possible minute on a whim. That was clearly a mistake.


I wasn't sure if you were REALLY trying to vote for @vhab49_PE, or as a joke (8-ball lol).  But after switching back to me and later it being revealed that @vhab49_PE was mafia, I concluded you weren't a JOAT, so as I kept reading/followed this round, I put my reads as JOAT toward 2 other people, but also considered @ptatohed could be JOAT but we'd never know until after the round.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> I did. I started out with duran, then changed to vhab, then changed back to duran at the last possible minute on a whim. That was clearly a mistake.






DuranDuran said:


> @jean15paul_PE no you didn't "remember" wrong.  It was a move to help you avoid suspicion lol.
> 
> @ChebyshevII PE did vote twice.  First to vote for me, then to cast a "joking" vote for Vhab as the "8-Ball", but then again for me to make sure his vote was counted towards me.
> 
> @jean15paul_PE you were the first to vote for Vhab with 30-35 minutes to go on Day 2 when I already had 3 votes, so it was a "feint" to make it look like you voted for a mafia in the event she was killed later.  My vote for Vhab was an attempt to save myself.  Only a 3rd last minute vote would have tied and possibly given me a chance to save myself.
> 
> @jean15paul_PE You have been difficult to read as usual, but subtle clues point to you as mafia (more on that later).


No I really thought you had two votes, then I cast the first vote for vhab and then you did to tie it up at 2-2. Then Cheby broke the tie. No point in lying in this game. This history is too easily accessed.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

jean15paul_PE said:


> No I really thought you had two votes, then I cast the first vote for vhab and then you did to tie it up at 2-2. No point in lying in this game. This history is too easily accessed.


My vote for vhab wasn't a joke, but the way I voted for her was.


----------



## DLD PE

@jean15paul_PE you are correct.  There is no point in lying.  Give yourself up!   :eyebrows:


----------



## chart94 PE

@NikR_PE are you a JOAT?


----------



## RBHeadge PE




----------



## NikR_PE

chart94 said:


> @NikR_PE are you a JOAT?


Yes. Since there is one mafia remaining, I can take the calculated risk of revealing myself. 

1st night I tracked @ChebyshevII PE - he did not use a night action. 

2nd night motion was detected on @jean15paul_PE. So either JOAT or mafia.

Since @JayKay PE seemed to know something and was always voting for Vhab, I assumed she is the other JOAT. I voted along with her.

3rd night asked to save JayKay. No night kill means either it worked or the other JOAT saved someone who was targeted. 

My vote today is based on assuming JayKay is the other JOAT and thus the motion detected on Jean is because he is mafia.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

neutral ghost



NikR_PE said:


> 2nd night motion was detected on @jean15paul_PE. So either JOAT or mafia.


Motion detector strikes again!

A third option is that the other JoAT performed an action on @jean15paul_PE that night too.


----------



## SaltySteve PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> neutral ghost
> 
> 
> 
> NikR_PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 2nd night motion was detected on @jean15paul_PE. So either JOAT or mafia.
> 
> 
> 
> Motion detector strikes again!
> 
> A third option is that the other JoAT performed an action on @jean15paul_PE that night too.
Click to expand...

What's funny is that both rounds have had JP as the targeted player on the "motion detect".

(quotes on motion detect because I didn't motion detect him. I just got real lucky)


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

SaltySteve said:


> What's funny is that both rounds have had JP as the targeted player on the "motion detect".
> 
> (quotes on motion detect because I didn't motion detect him. I just got real lucky)


I almost thought you were breaking the 4th wall as the mod, but then I realize you said "both rounds", not "both nights". I was gonna be like, WHAAAAAAAAT


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE




----------



## DoctorWho-PE

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


>


Shhhhhhhhhh.............


----------



## JayKay PE

I'm super confused guys, sorry.  I can't follow any of this.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Sorry. I had 2 meetings...
I was hoping to have some actionable intel before I did this but I guess I'll show the rest of my spreadsheet.

View attachment 17967


I'm also JoaT

I randomly tracked @vhab49_PE on day one. That's why I voted for her on day 2 and 3.

I motion detected @ptatohed on day 2 because too quiet. But then he disappeared due to inactivity. That turned out to be a wasted action.

And I protected @NikR_PE on day 3. I was just guessing who may be most townie leaning.

Looks like I'm on the chopping block. My suspicions are still on MP. But I unfortunately don't have any useful intel. Except that you really shouldn't kill me.


----------



## NikR_PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> neutral ghost
> 
> Motion detector strikes again!
> 
> A third option is that the other JoAT performed an action on @jean15paul_PE that night too.


True. Forgot that.


----------



## NikR_PE

JayKay PE said:


> I'm super confused guys, sorry.  I can't follow any of this.


Are you a JOAT.


----------



## DLD PE

@jean15paul_PE

If you detected motion on @ptatohed, that means either he was mafia and the game would already be over, or he was a JOAT and either you or Nik_R is lying about being the other JOAT.  EDIT:  Of course this is assuming JayKay is the other JOAT.  

@ptatohed can't have been the other JOAT based on the above.  My analysis says JP is lying and is the remaining maf.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

DuranDuran said:


> @jean15paul_PE
> 
> If you detected motion on @ptatohed, that means either he was mafia and the game would already be over, or he was a JOAT and either you or Nik_R is lying about being the other JOAT.  EDIT:  Of course this is assuming JayKay is the other JOAT.
> 
> @ptatohed can't have been the other JOAT based on the above.  My analysis says JP is lying and is the remaining maf.
> 
> View attachment 17968


We had to have started with 3 mafia and he was one.


----------



## DLD PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> We had to have started with 3 mafia and he was one.


No.  The game would be over if that were true.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

SaltySteve said:


> 3x @jean15paul_PE - (nikR, jk, chart)
> 
> 0x @NikR_PE - ()
> 
> 0x @MadamPirate PE - ()
> 
> 1x @chart94 - (JP)


I'd like to remind you that I'm not mafia. #IJS


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I’d like to remind you that


----------



## DLD PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> I'd like to remind you that I'm not mafia. #IJS


----------



## RBHeadge PE

*cricket chirp*


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

I assume the mafia got @SaltySteve


----------



## NikR_PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> I assume the mafia got @SaltySteve


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

NikR_PE said:


> View attachment 17971


Maybe he trying to give everyone extra time to switch to GOOD decisions.


----------



## SaltySteve PE

Time!

@jean15paul_PE was lynched. They were mafia. 

Congratulations townie team! You have defeated the mafia. Had to keep y'all waiting in anticipation! (I was working on a boat)

Roll call for next round? Who wants to mod?

I'm in!


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Congrats townies!

For the record. Me, @vhab49_PE and @ptatohed were mafia. Yes there were 3.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

SaltySteve said:


> Roll call for next round? Who wants to mod?


I'm in if we start Monday. I'm not available tomorrow. 

Also I'm willing to mod


----------



## RBHeadge PE

in


----------



## chart94 PE

In


----------



## chart94 PE

Yay I lived to the end!!!! And was helpful!!


----------



## NikR_PE

In.

And this was the 1st time I had a special role. I mean the good kind. Have been mafia before.


----------



## NikR_PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> For the record. Me, @vhab49_PE and @ptatohed were mafia. Yes there were 3.


Luckily the 3rd mafia player was like the flavor in LaCroix. I mean its there, but is it really there?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

In!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

I'm in, and I should be able to mod if no one else wants to?


----------



## MadamPirate PE

(also, sorry for forgetting to vote. Was moving the roommate out of my house)


----------



## DLD PE

In!


----------



## JayKay PE

*stumbles confused into thread*

Wait. What?  I didn't die?  And there were 3 mafia?  But the total number didn't mean 3 mafia?  Or did it?


----------



## JayKay PE

Also, I can play next round, but it'd be similar to this week round: me popping in during the morning and then going silent for the rest of the day due to training/gym/Animal Crossing.

@tj_PE is my AC angel who gives me shirts.  And fruit.


----------



## JayKay PE

Trrrrrrrrrrriple post


----------



## DLD PE

JayKay PE said:


> *stumbles confused into thread*
> 
> Wait. What?  I didn't die?  And there were 3 mafia?  But the total number didn't mean 3 mafia?  Or did it?


There were 3 mafia and 4 JOATs.

Kidding @SaltySteve! Kidding!


----------



## SaltySteve PE

DuranDuran said:


> There were 3 mafia and 4 JOATs.
> 
> Kidding @SaltySteve! Kidding!


Everyone was both JOAT and Mafia at the same time. It was a CF.


----------



## JayKay PE

SaltySteve said:


> Everyone was both JOAT and Mafia at the same time. It was a CF.


Except me.  I was the only townie and was completely confused the entire time as this turf war occurred.


----------



## DLD PE

JayKay PE said:


> Except me.  I was the only townie and was completely confused the entire time as this turf war occurred.


I was a regular townie.  I based a lot of my analysis thinking you were one of the JOATs and had tracked Vhab.


----------



## SaltySteve PE

JayKay PE said:


> Except me.  I was the only townie and was completely confused the entire time as this turf war occurred.


You were actually mafia.... I was wondering why you never voted for a night kill.


----------



## SaltySteve PE

JK JayKay lolololz


----------



## JayKay PE

SaltySteve said:


> You were actually mafia.... I was wondering why you never voted for a night kill.


----------



## blybrook PE

I’m in for a round this week. Try to be active between reports and calculation  updates.


----------



## User1

i'm still out


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

in: @ChebyshevII PE, @chart94 @NikR_PE @DuranDuran @RBHeadge PE @MadamPirate PE @JayKay PE @blybrook PE @jean15paul_PE

out: @tj_PE


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Anyone else?

@LyceeFruit PE

@Roarbark

@Will.I.Am PE

@Audi driver, P.E.

@vhab49_PE

@Chattaneer PE

@txjennah PE

@squaretaper LIT AF PE

@JayKay PE

@ptatohed


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Please tag anyone I forgot...

Also TRIPPLE POSST


----------



## User1

@ChaosMuppetPE


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

@jean15paul_PE I gotta sit out this week.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

jean15paul_PE said:


> Anyone else?
> 
> @LyceeFruit PE
> 
> @Roarbark
> 
> @Will.I.Am PE
> 
> @Audi driver, P.E.
> 
> @vhab49_PE
> 
> @Chattaneer PE
> 
> @txjennah PE
> 
> @squaretaper LIT AF PE
> 
> @JayKay PE
> 
> @ptatohed


----------



## txjennah PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> Anyone else?
> 
> @LyceeFruit PE
> 
> @Roarbark
> 
> @Will.I.Am PE
> 
> @Audi driver, P.E.
> 
> @vhab49_PE
> 
> @Chattaneer PE
> 
> @txjennah PE
> 
> @squaretaper LIT AF PE
> 
> @JayKay PE
> 
> @ptatohed


Thanks for thinking of me. I don't think I'd be a very good player right now, but definitely want to join a game sometime in the future.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

txjennah PE said:


> Thanks for thinking of me. I don't think I'd be a very good player right now, but definitely want to join a game sometime in the future.


That's cool. You doing ok?


----------



## txjennah PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> That's cool. You doing ok?


Thanks for asking  I've been better, but I have a feeling all of us are in the same headspace at the moment


----------



## SaltySteve PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> Anyone else?
> 
> @LyceeFruit PE
> 
> @Roarbark
> 
> @Will.I.Am PE
> 
> @Audi driver, P.E.
> 
> @vhab49_PE
> 
> @Chattaneer PE
> 
> @txjennah PE
> 
> @squaretaper LIT AF PE
> 
> @JayKay PE
> 
> @ptatohed


IN!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> Anyone else?
> 
> @LyceeFruit PE
> 
> @Roarbark
> 
> @Will.I.Am PE
> 
> @Audi driver, P.E.
> 
> @vhab49_PE
> 
> @Chattaneer PE
> 
> @txjennah PE
> 
> @squaretaper LIT AF PE
> 
> @JayKay PE
> 
> @ptatohed


Out this week!


----------



## Roarbark

Busy but in, cause I missed you guys last week.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> Anyone else?
> 
> @LyceeFruit PE
> 
> @Roarbark
> 
> @Will.I.Am PE
> 
> @Audi driver, P.E.
> 
> @vhab49_PE
> 
> @Chattaneer PE
> 
> @txjennah PE
> 
> @squaretaper LIT AF PE
> 
> @JayKay PE
> 
> @ptatohed


in: @ChebyshevII PE, @chart94 @NikR_PE @DuranDuran @RBHeadge PE @MadamPirate PE @JayKay PE @blybrook PE @jean15paul_PE @SaltySteve, @Roarbark

out: @tj_PE @vhab49_PE, @Audi driver, P.E., @txjennah PE, @squaretaper LIT AF PE

LAST CALL! But I suspect that this is everyone. I assume that I"m modding. I'll send out something tonight or tomorrow morning.

I'm leaning toward starting voting tomorrow and eliminating the no townie vote on day one. I feel like it delays the game a day and has minimal effect, especially when we designate a non-player to get eliminated. The one difference is no investigation on day one, but we didn't do that last time anyway.
Someone yell at me if you disagree.

@SaltySteve can you send me the mod instructions that you used. I don't think I've modded since we've been doing the tourney rules.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

In


----------



## blybrook PE

Audi driver said:


> In


@jean15paul_PE The sacrificial lamb has written!

 It shall be so. May the odds be forever in your favor.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

blybrook PE said:


> @jean15paul_PE The sacrificial lamb has written!
> 
> It shall be so. May the odds be forever in your favor.


Oh yeah. I'm nout then.


----------



## DLD PE

Audi driver said:


> Oh yeah. I'm nout then.


This what you meant?


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

*Mafia Round: Modified Tourney Rules*

Alright guys here we go again...

There are townsfolk, and Mafia members. Townsfolk are going to try to eliminate the Mafia before the Mafia eliminates them. The game ends when either all of the Mafia is eliminated (town wins), or there are equal or fewer townsfolk than Mafia members (Mafia wins).

*Since this is another tournament round with tournament rules, there will be NO PMING outside of people who have roles, who will be communicating in moderator PM threads, and you MUST post at least one READ post of another player and/or players per day (before 9PM EST) to proceed to the next voting day.  It is in the interest of both mafia members and townies to not prematurely lose members by not posting.*

*The game will start on 6/23, requiring posting on Day 1.  There is no Day 0 because I said so   . *

There will be three (3) characters in this round, with one of the characters encompassing 2 of the standard characters we’re used previously (the cop and doctor roles).  I’ve described them, and their roles, below:

Mafia:


There will be 3 mafia members.  

It is mandatory for the mafia to kill someone each night.

Mafia can communicate at any time via PM to other mafia players.

The mafia kill is displayed as an action to the Tracker and Motion Detector (actions of the Jack of All Trades [JoAT]).

If mafia kill a special character, the role will not be revealed.

*The mafia response must be received by 9PM EST.  The Mafia must kill starting DAY 1.*

Jack of All Trades (JoAT)


There will be 2 JoAT players.

They are separate players and will not be in communication with each other.

The JoAT player will have the following actions: *9x Doctor, 9x Motion Detector, 9x Tracker*

Doctor - Standard doctor role; you can save someone by sending the mod their name. *In Tournament Rules the thread will not learn the specific name of the user saved by the JoAT from the mafia, they will only know that the mafia did not complete a night kill.*  *If the person has been saved, they will continue to live in-game, unaware they were targeted, and the JoAT who used the Doctor skill will be the only member who knows they were **night targeted/saved.*

Motion Detector - Motion Detecting another player will detect any motion surrounding that player that Night. If they visit someone or were visited by someone else, you will detect motion. If they did not visit anyone and were not visited by anyone, you will not detect motion. You will not learn what type of Night Action was used on or by your target or who used those actions.  The mod response to this skill is ‘Motion detected’ or ‘No motion detected’.

Tracker -  Tracking another player informs you who that player used a Night Action on that night, if any. You will not learn what type of Night Action your target has.  The mod response to this skill is ‘Tracked player used a night action on BLANK’ or ‘Tracked player did not use a night action’.

*The JoAT response must be received by 9PM EST.  The JoAT can use skills starting DAY 1.*

Unlike the mafia, the JoAT can choose not to use a night action. If you do not submit an action, you will forego your action on that day. Keep in mind that if you have multiple uses of your abilities, you must cycle through all of them before being allowed to reuse any of them.

Townie


There will be 7 Townie players.

Townies cannot use night actions.  

Townies can have night actions performed on them (kills, saved by doctor, motion detected, or tracker). 

*Townies can begin to lynch on DAY 1*

If Townies lynch a special character, the role will be revealed.

I will be sending more specific instructions to the members of the Mafia and the JoAT. If you did not receive a PM from me, then you are a regular townsfolk.

*REMEMBER; DO NOT PM THIS GAME.*

You may use this thread to vote and post about the game. Anyone (playing or not playing, eliminated or not) can use this thread to speculate, discuss, accuse, or otherwise participate in the game; just please make sure to follow regular EB forum guidelines.

To vote on a person to eliminate, mention me @jean15paul_PE and tell me specifically that 1) you are voting and 2) the username of the person you are voting to eliminate.

Example: @jean15paul_PE I vote for @SaltySteve because he duped the town with his lies 2 rounds ago. #neverforget

*Please submit your votes by 9:00 PM EDT/8:00 PM Central/7:00 PM Mountain/6:00 PM Pacific Time/Whatever Roar and Bly-time.*

Your vote only counts if you are playing and not yet eliminated. If there is a tie for most votes, I will pick one of the voted users at random and/or require the tied players to send me 10 rounds of 'rock, paper, scissors'. If there are no votes, I will pick a person at random (i.e. role will not matter) to eliminate; suffice it to say it’s in both groups’ best interest to vote for at least one person.

Finally, you are not allowed to reveal your role, privately or publicly, after you have been eliminated. You may not post screengrabs of private messages in this thread.

For reference, the 11 players in this round are: @Audi driver, P.E. @blybrook PE @chart94 @ChebyshevII PE @DuranDuran @JayKay PE @MadamPirate PE @NikR_PE @RBHeadge PE @Roarbark @SaltySteve


----------



## JayKay PE

I'm so confused.  Good this my bestie @Audi driver, P.E. is playing!


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

If it makes you feel better ...

On Day 0 (yesterday) the @mafia farted and blamed the dog. @MsLady was so offended that she left the town. The JoaT(s) were sleeping and didn't get to investigate the fart.


----------



## SaltySteve PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> Example: @jean15paul_PE I vote for @SaltySteve because he duped the town with his lies 2 rounds ago. #neverforget


I expect a quick death this round, but I'll go ahead and volunteer the fact that I am not JOAT or Mafia. I am hard claiming townie right now.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

SaltySteve said:


> I expect a quick death this round, but I'll go ahead and volunteer the fact that I am not JOAT or Mafia. I am hard claiming townie right now.


I think I'm the only one that's still offended.


----------



## chart94 PE

well lets get started i suppose.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

is there a minimum post requirement this round?


----------



## blybrook PE

I think we just have to have a read / comment about another player to proceed to the next day.

@SaltySteve is really trying hard to claim townie status this round. His transgressions in his previous HOA neighborhood have put a target on his back.


----------



## NikR_PE

SaltySteve said:


> I expect a quick death this round, but I'll go ahead and volunteer the fact that I am not JOAT or Mafia. I am hard claiming townie right now.


+ suspish


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> is there a minimum post requirement this round?


I kept Salty's requirement to post some game related message everyday. Doesn't have to be anything deep. Just don't want people hiding in silence until the end.


----------



## Roarbark

Dang, 3 mafia 7 townies? I feel like if you ran those numbers Mafia would have enormous win rates.


----------



## chart94 PE

Rb hasnt been maf in awhile. I think this might be a reckoning.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Roarbark said:


> Dang, 3 mafia 7 townies? I feel like if you ran those numbers Mafia would have enormous win rates.


Yeah, this might be a very short game.

I have absolutely 0 information right now. But my gut tells me @Roarbark is suspish.


----------



## DLD PE

SaltySteve said:


> I expect a quick death this round, but I'll go ahead and volunteer the fact that I am not JOAT or Mafia. I am hard claiming townie right now.







Btw, I consider this to be a game related post.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Roarbark said:


> Dang, 3 mafia 7 townies? I feel like if you ran those numbers Mafia would have enormous win rates.


For the record... There are 11 players this round, not 10


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Also just to be clear.

Townies votes for kill today

Mafia kills tonight

JoaT gets first ability use today.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Roarbark said:


> Dang, 3 mafia 7 townies? I feel like if you ran those numbers Mafia would have enormous win rates.






jean15paul_PE said:


> *Mafia Round: Modified Tourney Rules*
> 
> ...
> 
> There will be three (3) characters in this round, with one of the characters encompassing 2 of the standard characters we’re used previously (the cop and doctor roles).  I’ve described them, and their roles, below:
> 
> Mafia:
> 
> 
> *There will be 3 mafia members.  *
> 
> It is mandatory for the mafia to kill someone each night.
> 
> Mafia can communicate at any time via PM to other mafia players.
> 
> The mafia kill is displayed as an action to the Tracker and Motion Detector (actions of the Jack of All Trades [JoAT]).
> 
> If mafia kill a special character, the role will not be revealed.
> 
> The mafia response must be received by 9PM EST.  The Mafia must kill starting DAY 1.
> 
> Jack of All Trades (JoAT)
> 
> 
> *There will be 2 JoAT players.*
> 
> They are separate players and will not be in communication with each other.
> 
> The JoAT player will have the following actions: 9x Doctor, 9x Motion Detector, 9x Tracker
> 
> Doctor - Standard doctor role; you can save someone by sending the mod their name. In Tournament Rules the thread will not learn the specific name of the user saved by the JoAT from the mafia, they will only know that the mafia did not complete a night kill.  If the person has been saved, they will continue to live in-game, unaware they were targeted, and the JoAT who used the Doctor skill will be the only member who knows they were night targeted/saved.
> 
> Motion Detector - Motion Detecting another player will detect any motion surrounding that player that Night. If they visit someone or were visited by someone else, you will detect motion. If they did not visit anyone and were not visited by anyone, you will not detect motion. You will not learn what type of Night Action was used on or by your target or who used those actions.  The mod response to this skill is ‘Motion detected’ or ‘No motion detected’.
> 
> Tracker -  Tracking another player informs you who that player used a Night Action on that night, if any. You will not learn what type of Night Action your target has.  The mod response to this skill is ‘Tracked player used a night action on BLANK’ or ‘Tracked player did not use a night action’.
> 
> The JoAT response must be received by 9PM EST.  The JoAT can use skills starting DAY 1.
> 
> Unlike the mafia, the JoAT can choose not to use a night action. If you do not submit an action, you will forego your action on that day. Keep in mind that if you have multiple uses of your abilities, you must cycle through all of them before being allowed to reuse any of them.
> 
> Townie
> 
> 
> *There will be 7 Townie players.*
> 
> Townies cannot use night actions.
> 
> Townies can have night actions performed on them (kills, saved by doctor, motion detected, or tracker).
> 
> Townies can begin to lynch on DAY 1
> 
> If Townies lynch a special character, the role will be revealed.
> 
> ...
> 
> For reference, the *11 players* in this round are: @Audi driver, P.E. @blybrook PE @chart94 @ChebyshevII PE @DuranDuran @JayKay PE @MadamPirate PE @NikR_PE @RBHeadge PE @Roarbark @SaltySteve


^bold emphasis mine^

The numbers don't quite add up. By parts the number of players adds up to 12 players (3 maf + 2 joat + 7 town). So something is wrong in the bolded above. My guess is there are only two mafia. Otherwise a ratio of 8 town: 3 maf is grossly in favor of mafia victory. Whereas 9:2 is closer to parity.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

DuranDuran said:


> View attachment 17992
> 
> 
> Btw, I consider this to be a game related post.


I don't mean to get OT, but I'm legit shocked that we've never used that meme in this thread before today.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> ^bold emphasis mine^
> 
> The numbers don't quite add up. By parts the number of players adds up to 12 players (3 maf + 2 joat + 7 town). So something is wrong in the bolded above. My guess is there are only two mafia. Otherwise a ratio of 8 town: 3 maf is grossly in favor of mafia victory. Whereas 9:2 is closer to parity.


Modding is hard


----------



## SaltySteve PE

DuranDuran said:


> View attachment 17992
> 
> 
> Btw, I consider this to be a game related post.


I can see why @jean15paul_PE is still salty over that round but you were dead before I even put the plan in motion. Seems pretty out of character from your normal MO. I've got the same 7/11 chance of being a townie as you. Not enough info for a mafia lean yet but definitely interesting. 

@RBHeadge PE - slight townie lean for finding the discrepancy in player numbers and trying to determine if there are actually 2 or 3 mafia.


----------



## DLD PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> I don't mean to get OT, but I'm legit shocked that we've never used that meme in this thread before today.


Pretty sure I've used this before lol.  May have been in the big December round.


----------



## blybrook PE

I think I've seen it once before, but it might not have been in this thread.


----------



## DLD PE

Early reads:

Lean Townie: RB

Lean Maf: Salty

Just Leaning: Audi


----------



## User1

jean15paul_PE said:


> Modding is hard


so like what is it tho


----------



## blybrook PE

We also have to remember that Audi is likely a non-playing character which even throws the odds further towards the mafia this round. I'm hoping there's only two mafioso to throw to the sharks circling the island.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> I think I'm the only one that's still offended.


I am also.

But not playing, so not a big deal.


----------



## DLD PE

blybrook PE said:


> We also have to remember that Audi is likely a non-playing character which even throws the odds further towards the mafia this round. I'm hoping there's only two mafioso to throw to the sharks circling the island.


At least @Audi driver, P.E. comments, unlike ptatohed.


----------



## Roarbark

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Yeah, this might be a very short game.
> 
> I have absolutely 0 information right now. But my gut tells me @Roarbark is suspish.


Thanks buddy   



DuranDuran said:


> Early reads:
> 
> Lean Townie: RB
> 
> Lean Maf: Salty
> 
> Just Leaning: Audi


I see you've learned a lot from the Tournament people. 

Early reads: 
Meeting Agendas, and Monthly reports for work.


----------



## Roarbark

I might be able to be more active again after today, assuming I finish my deadlines for tonight. Fingers crossed!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

DuranDuran said:


> Pretty sure I've used this before lol.  May have been in the big December round.


The December mega-round is my favorite round so far. So many players, so much going on in the thread, so much going on in the PMs, Christmas time, tail end of the Suck, results coming out midgame, Just so much fun! I didn't mind going back through the round to check if that meme was used before, if only for the memories.

Yes, you posted it during that round.



DuranDuran said:


> View attachment 15549


You even posted a similar one a few days prior to that:



DuranDuran said:


>




It was your first round too! These were fun:



SaltySteve said:


> RBHeadge PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuranDuran said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well I'm probably too much of a newbie in this game to be considered as a possible mafia member.  However, I could just be saying that to avoid getting a vote.
> 
> I think RBHeadge is mafia.
> 
> 
> 
> You know that I'm not actually responsible for the delay in the exam results right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We all know you are an NCEES employee incognito sent here to torment us. You can drop the charade. You're also mafia.
Click to expand...





MadamPirate PE said:


> RBHeadge PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuranDuran said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well I'm probably too much of a newbie in this game to be considered as a possible mafia member.  However, I could just be saying that to avoid getting a vote.
> 
> I think RBHeadge is mafia.
> 
> 
> 
> You know that I'm not actually responsible for the delay in the exam results right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But you're convenient to blame!
Click to expand...



Some other fun memories:



LyceeFruit PE said:


> i'm a bit behind and confused since I got ragey due to WTTS.


Geez, the Oct 19 WTTS was pretty awful! Hard to believe that it was only six months ago, and that we haven't had one since.



JayKay PE said:


> sry fish dude, ur votes dun count!
> 
> Also, I'm wandering back into WTTS.  I'm telling everyone to eat ice cream and/or suggest desserts.  I will try to calm them with random conversation.  I'm turning it into Spam 2.0, Spam lite, with a lighter, spammier, flavor.


at least we got "Fish Guy" out of it.



jean15paul_PE said:


> Off topic: When did I become seen as an expert on EB? I've gotten a few messages today from people who failed asking me to look at their diagnostic or asking my opinion about them taking a class.
> 
> I mean, I am pretty amazing, but they don't know that.


TFW you realize you're a forum vet.



RBHeadge PE said:


> Someone is going to read through the WTTS, Spam, and map threads in the future and totally misinterpret all of these references to mafia, murder, woodchippers, and all the other inside jokes.


This aged well.



> On 12/18/2019 at 9:44 AM, RBHeadge PE said:
> 
> 
> On 12/18/2019 at 9:30 AM, ChebyshevII PE said:
> 
> 
> On 12/18/2019 at 8:16 AM, RBHeadge PE said:


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

tj_PE said:


> so like what is it tho


11 players with some number of mafia, JoaT, and regular townies


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Vote update. No votes

Also no posts from @Audi driver, P.E. or from @MadamPirate PE


----------



## RBHeadge PE

In fairness, @MadamPirate PE hasn't logged on since before the game started


----------



## JayKay PE

Okay. Uh. @jean15paul_PE I’m going to vote for @DuranDuran

wait. Is that even the right mod? Fuck. This is hard when I don’t actually have time to pay attention.


----------



## DLD PE

Are we voting tonight? @jean15paul_PE do you have a vote update?


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Yes. Stated earlier. Voting today.

Current vote

1x @DuranDuran (JayKay)


----------



## DLD PE

Ok.

Probably mafia: RB

Lean mafia: Salty

Others:  Neutral at the moment.

Analysis based on reads/analysis only.  I have no special powers.


----------



## DLD PE

@jean15paul_PE i vote for @RBHeadge PE


----------



## chart94 PE

I vote for @SaltySteve for no reason whatsoever @jean15paul_PE


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I guess I’ll go with my gut.

@jean15paul_PE I vote @Roarbark (sorry, friend)


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Current vote

1x @DuranDuran (JayKay)

1x @RBHeadge PE (Duran)

1x @SaltySteve (chart)

1x @Roarbark (Cheby)


----------



## MadamPirate PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> In fairness, @MadamPirate PE hasn't logged on since before the game started


I'm here I'm here!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

It's hard to decide what's happening and I'm a townie, so I vote for ummmmm


----------



## MadamPirate PE

@jean15paul_PE I vote for @JayKay PE


----------



## DLD PE

MadamPirate PE said:


> It's hard to decide what's happening and I'm a townie, so I vote for ummmmm


True, hard to decide on first day.


----------



## blybrook PE

@jean15paul_PE I vote for @Audi driver, P.E. as our resident NPC


----------



## RBHeadge PE

_checks mafia thread, sees self in circular firesquad_

@jean15paul_PE I retaliatory vote for @DuranDuran. Subject to change with pending mutual disarmament.


----------



## DLD PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> _checks mafia thread, sees self in circular firesquad_
> 
> @jean15paul_PE I retaliatory vote for @DuranDuran. Subject to change with pending mutual disarmament.


Kings gambit.  No I won't take the bait, even in any attempt of self preservation.

I'll go down as a regular townie with my finger pointed at RB.


----------



## DLD PE

See page 700 last round when I pointed at Vhab.  She had a tell.  Then I tied JP to her.  He had a tell.  Won't say what in spirit of game, but I was correct.


----------



## SaltySteve PE

@jean15paul_PE I vote for @RBHeadge PE

I'm really surprised this didn't turn into a salty dog pile on me.


----------



## DLD PE

Same with potato head, but that was a lucky guess so I won't count that.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

DuranDuran said:


> Kings gambit.  No I won't take the bait, even in any attempt of self preservation.


How'd you know that that's always my opening move?


----------



## SaltySteve PE

Just to justify my move, I feel wonky about RB retaliating against duran on a tied vote. Seems out of character for him.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

SaltySteve said:


> Just to justify my move, I feel wonky about RB retaliating against duran on a tied vote. Seems out of character for him.


Meh, not really. Check my vote history. I only vote on the first day based on actionable intel or self preservation.


----------



## SaltySteve PE

DuranDuran said:


> Kings gambit.  No I won't take the bait, even in any attempt of self preservation.
> 
> I'll go down as a regular townie with my finger pointed at RB.






RBHeadge PE said:


> How'd you know that that's always my opening move?


Just watched a 10 minute YouTube video on that. That's wild. My chess game is strictly reactionary. Which is why I suck.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Man yall got complex. I need to catch-up


----------



## DLD PE

SaltySteve said:


> Just watched a 10 minute YouTube video on that. That's wild. My chess game is strictly reactionary. Which is why I suck.


The best chess moves are when you can make the opponent move the way you know he will, like a retaliatory vote lol.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

I'd appreciate if someone could check my count...

Final vote

2x @DuranDuran (JayKay, RB)

2x @RBHeadge PE (Duran, Salty)

1x @SaltySteve (chart)

1x @Roarbark (Cheby)

1x @Audi driver, P.E. (bly)

1x @JayKay PE (MP)

I think this is right


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

@RBHeadge PE and @DuranDuran can you send 10 rounds of rock paper scissors?


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

So Rock Paper Scissors is first to 3 wins...



RBHeadge PE said:


> *scis*
> 
> *scis*
> 
> scis
> 
> *pap*
> 
> pap
> 
> rock
> 
> rock
> 
> rock
> 
> pap
> 
> scis






DuranDuran said:


> P
> 
> P
> 
> S
> 
> R
> 
> S
> 
> R
> 
> R
> 
> P
> 
> S
> 
> R




And @RBHeadge PE crushes @DuranDuran

@DuranDuran was killed by the town. He was a regular townie.

The remaining players are: @Audi driver, P.E. @blybrook PE @chart94 @ChebyshevII PE  @JayKay PE @MadamPirate PE @NikR_PE @RBHeadge PE @Roarbark @SaltySteve


----------



## DLD PE




----------



## blybrook PE

And we now have our first ghost!


----------



## JayKay PE

Fuck. I really need to read the thread.


----------



## Roarbark

RBHeadge PE said:


> In fairness, @MadamPirate PE hasn't logged on since before the game started


as TJ would say, suspish. 

I am not done with my deadlines. Instead I got a haircut, dropped food off at home, ate a package of milanos, and talked to a coworker about video games for 30 mins.

I am also not mafia this round   

RB: weak lean town
Duran: Def town
Cheb: weak lean town

Bly: Lean bear
JP: Lean mod.

No other leanings, I need more talking/have to actually read the discussion.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

The mafia claims to hate bears. But the reality is: when the mafia were kids their mean older cousin stole their 3 ft tall stuffed teddy. Seeing bears brings back too many painful memories.

In the nighttime, the mafia killed @blybrook PE.

The remaining players are: @Audi driver, P.E.  @chart94  @ChebyshevII PE  @JayKay PE  @MadamPirate PE  @NikR_PE  @RBHeadge PE  @Roarbark  @SaltySteve


----------



## DLD PE




----------



## DLD PE




----------



## DLD PE




----------



## JayKay PE

Okay Morning review.  Got to do this quick since contractor and training is today (kill me).

Confused about Duran not retaliatory voting for me, but he's usually spot on for early game stuff.  Is Audi actually playing/are they a character?  Prob a townie, since it's audi, but knowing my luck they're actually mafia.  Uh.  Not liking that late vote from RBH, it was retaliatory but also super late in the day, and Salty seems to know stuff (since they weren't killed by the townies first round, I assume they're townie or JoAT).  Shit.  This is really hard to do when it's after stuff happened.

@jean15paul_PE, I vote for @RBHeadge PE this morning, because nobody is supposed to actually vote with me, which means they're prob mafia.

And I'm super sad @blybrook PE was killed.  You can't shoot bears!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

RB is acting a little outside of his normal play this round. It’s extremely unusual for him to cast a retaliatory vote, and even rarer that he would make a statement about “mutual disarmament.”

@jean15paul_PE I vote @RBHeadge PE also.


----------



## User1

:dunno:


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Also:

@Roarbark: leaning hard bork


----------



## JayKay PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Also:
> 
> @Roarbark: leaning hard bork


Don't know if this is a real read or if it's residual spite against Roar having your wife and kids for a while there.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

JayKay PE said:


> Don't know if this is a real read or if it's residual spite against Roar having your wife and kids for a while there.


Neither. It's just funny.


----------



## DLD PE

tj_PE said:


> :dunno:


----------



## blybrook PE

DamnIt, the game mafia killed the redneck mafia.  
 

There is no respect!


----------



## blybrook PE

And _*HOW*_ did AUDI last longer than Duran or I?


----------



## blybrook PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> The mafia claims to hate bears. But the reality is: when the mafia were kids their mean older cousin stole their 3 ft tall stuffed teddy. Seeing bears brings back too many painful memories.
> 
> In the nighttime, the mafia killed @blybrook PE.






JayKay PE said:


> And I'm super sad @blybrook PE was killed.  You can't shoot bears!


How did you know that I was *shot*? The MOD only stated I was killed by Mafioso.


----------



## JayKay PE

blybrook PE said:


> How did you know that I was *shot*? The MOD only stated I was killed by Mafioso.


I mean, is there any other way of killing a bear?  They're built like tanks, but with a hankering for salmon.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Mostly quiet today


----------



## SaltySteve PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> The remaining players are: @Audi driver, P.E.  @chart94  @ChebyshevII PE  @JayKay PE  @MadamPirate PE  @NikR_PE  @RBHeadge PE  @Roarbark  @SaltySteve


@NikR_PE how do you read RBs late retaliatory vote last night?

@MadamPirate PE are you mafia?


----------



## Roarbark

ChebyshevII PE said:


> RB is acting a little outside of his normal play this round. It’s extremely unusual for him to cast a retaliatory vote, and even rarer that he would make a statement about “mutual disarmament.”
> 
> @jean15paul_PE I vote @RBHeadge PE also.


That may be true. @RBHeadge PE why the retaliatory vote?



JayKay PE said:


> I mean, is there any other way of killing a bear?  They're built like tanks, but with a hankering for salmon.


Poison? Heartbreak, maybe?


----------



## MadamPirate PE

SaltySteve said:


> @NikR_PE how do you read RBs late retaliatory vote last night?
> 
> @MadamPirate PE are you mafia?


Not mafia! I stated yesterday in my post that I am grateful to be a townie (so I don't get dead participating in one of your schemes!)


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Vote update:

2x @RBHeadge PE (JayKay, Cheby)


----------



## JayKay PE

Roarbark said:


> Poison? Heartbreak, maybe?


You might be onto something.  I once saw a bear have their heartbroken when their twink left them.  It was very upsetting.  I bought them a cocktail.


----------



## DLD PE




----------



## RBHeadge PE

Roarbark said:


> That may be true. @RBHeadge PE why the retaliatory vote?


I think people are reading a bit too much into this. It was a defensive act. People vote, counter vote, and rescind votes all the time on day 1. We've all done it before, and we know it will happen again.  It's regrettable that it didn't deescalate last night; instead we lost a valuable player and wasted a lynching opportunity.


----------



## chart94 PE

I vote for @JayKay PE @jean15paul_PE as her behavior of coming out swinging seems unusual.


----------



## blybrook PE

JayKay PE said:


> I mean, is there any other way of killing a bear?  They're built like tanks, but with a hankering for salmon.


Trapping, hit by a car/truck, dropping a tree on them, drowning (not normal, but happens); hit by a boat, and others.


----------



## NikR_PE

SaltySteve said:


> @NikR_PE how do you read RBs late retaliatory vote last night?
> 
> @MadamPirate PE are you mafia?


A special question for me. + suspish. Jk.

I have started trusting @JayKay PE's instincts since last game. @RBHeadge PE +mafia


----------



## SaltySteve PE

NikR_PE said:


> A special question for me. + suspish. Jk.
> 
> I have started trusting @JayKay PE's instincts since last game. @RBHeadge PE +mafia


I'm just trying to generate on topic conversation. The MU game taught me a lot about pinging people.


----------



## NikR_PE

SaltySteve said:


> I'm just trying to generate on topic conversation. The MU game taught me a lot about pinging people.


Just kidding. Helped meet my min post requirement


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

@Audi driver, P.E. Are you still in existence?


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Vote update

2x @RBHeadge PE (JayKay, Cheby)

1x @JayKay PE (chart)


----------



## SaltySteve PE

@jean15paul_PE put me down for @RBHeadge PE


----------



## RBHeadge PE

@jean15paul_PEi vote for @JayKay PE


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

RBHeadge PE said:


> @jean15paul_PEi vote for @JayKay PE


TWO retaliation votes in one game? Wow, this is wild!


----------



## Roarbark

RBHeadge PE said:


> I think people are reading a bit too much into this. It was a defensive act. People vote, counter vote, and rescind votes all the time on day 1. We've all done it before, and we know it will happen again.  It's regrettable that it didn't deescalate last night; instead we lost a valuable player and wasted a lynching opportunity.


I'm not necessarily reading into it, I just wanted to see what you'd say about it.


----------



## NikR_PE

Well @jean15paul_PE is mia.

@RBHeadge PE would you like to tell us so i can go sleep


----------



## blybrook PE

I smell a rat. My ghost reckons y’all lynched another townie.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Sorry guys. I crashed a little after dinner because I didn't get much sleep last night.

Final vote

3x @RBHeadge PE (JayKay, Cheby, Salty)

2x @JayKay PE (chart, RB)

@RBHeadge PE was killed by the town. While the undertaker was processing his fishy body. They found lots of mafia tats... so they decided to flush him down the toilet.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Woohoo! (Sorry, RB.)


----------



## RBHeadge PE




----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

The town crank has been missing for a couple days. Turned out he passed peacefully in his sleep, unrelated to any mafia activity.
( @Audi driver, P.E. is booted for a lack of posting )


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Woohoo! (Sorry, RB.)






RBHeadge PE said:


>


@ChebyshevII PE is out celebrating the eliminating of a mafia member. Being a good sport, the very dead @RBHeadge PE makes a toast to his opponent and seemingly bows out gracefully.  @ChebyshevII PE is having way too much fun to notice that this martini is both heavier and more bitter than normal. Even in his very much dead state, @RBHeadge PE managed to slip some highly radioactive Polonium-210 into @ChebyshevII PE's martini. 

As @ChebyshevII PE's liver and spleen slowly transition from solid to liquid &lt;something something&gt;, he realizes &lt;something something&gt; 103 kids.    **INSERT EPIC PLOT TWIST**

@ChebyshevII PE was killed by the mafia last night. 

The remaining players are: @chart94 @JayKay PE @MadamPirate PE @NikR_PE @Roarbark @SaltySteve


----------



## Roarbark

jean15paul_PE said:


> As @ChebyshevII PE's liver and spleen slowly transition from solid to liquid &lt;something something&gt;, he realizes &lt;something something&gt; 103 kids.    **INSERT EPIC PLOT TWIST**


You gotta sell that to M. Night Shamalamadingdong.

Nice though looks like we'll have some voting data to worth with next couple days.


----------



## DLD PE




----------



## JayKay PE

chart94 said:


> I vote for @JayKay PE @jean15paul_PE as her behavior of coming out swinging seems unusual.


Hahahaha, since I have training in the morning/I'm slowly getting consumed by the gym and Animal Crossing in the afternoons and evening, I'm really only able to be on EB early in the morning for around an hour (when everyone seems to be asleep).  So I'm trying to be more active than last week, when I'd forget, log on at 8:30pm to vote, and just pick who was the most recent poster.  But it does mean that all my voting has to do with the previous days data...which is not great.  This is how I used to play before I kept getting killed the first day/night, got discouraged, and then started modding.

Roar hasn't voted for anyone, but seems to have a lot of comments...*squinty eyes* @jean15paul_PE, I vote for @Roarbark


----------



## SaltySteve PE

DuranDuran said:


> View attachment 18001


Alright, here's my vote analysis. We have 3 people alive that voted last night. Me, JK, and Chart. 

Town Lean+ (JK, Me)

Town Lean (Chart)

RoarBark &amp; NikR both havent voted at all. Even though they have both been active and replied to questions.

Mafia Lean+ (Roar, Nik)

Then we have MadamP who voted JK the first night and nothing the second. I don't really have much thought on that yet. @MadamPirate PE any reason why you didn't vote last night. Would you care to give use a read list on the remaining players?


----------



## MadamPirate PE

SaltySteve said:


> Alright, here's my vote analysis. We have 3 people alive that voted last night. Me, JK, and Chart.
> 
> Town Lean+ (JK, Me)
> 
> Town Lean (Chart)
> 
> RoarBark &amp; NikR both havent voted at all. Even though they have both been active and replied to questions.
> 
> Mafia Lean+ (Roar, Nik)
> 
> Then we have MadamP who voted JK the first night and nothing the second. I don't really have much thought on that yet. @MadamPirate PE any reason why you didn't vote last night. Would you care to give use a read list on the remaining players?


The new vice presidents for my company were in town, and it was highly suggested I go out for beers with them. I ended up staying longer than intended because storm rolled in and I didn't want to drive in it. Sorry, folks.

I'm honestly not sure who to vote for this round, it's been tough.


----------



## NikR_PE

SaltySteve said:


> Alright, here's my vote analysis. We have 3 people alive that voted last night. Me, JK, and Chart.
> 
> Town Lean+ (JK, Me)
> 
> Town Lean (Chart)
> 
> RoarBark &amp; NikR both havent voted at all. Even though they have both been active and replied to questions.
> 
> Mafia Lean+ (Roar, Nik)
> 
> Then we have MadamP who voted JK the first night and nothing the second. I don't really have much thought on that yet. @MadamPirate PE any reason why you didn't vote last night. Would you care to give use a read list on the remaining players?


This is a fair assessment. I usually comment in the morning and plan to revisit and the vote later.  But daddy duties and work are keeping me busy.

To avoid that, @jean15paul_PE i vote for @MadamPirate PE. I will try to come back in the evening and may change this based on any additional info.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Votes

1x @Roarbark (JayKay)

1x @MadamPirate PE (NikR)


----------



## blybrook PE

WHERE are the JoATs? Can't they help out the townies?


----------



## SaltySteve PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> The remaining players are: @chart94 @JayKay PE @MadamPirate PE @NikR_PE @Roarbark @SaltySteve




Depending on how may mafia we started with, tonight could be our last night. If we started with 3 and there are two remaining then we lose if we don't get a mafia tonight. If the JOATs are still in play I suggest that they come forward and make their findings public.

@JayKay PE are you a JOAT?


----------



## SaltySteve PE

I've got to go mow my mom's field so I'll probably MIA for the rest of the night. 

@jean15paul_PE please put my vote for @Roarbark


----------



## DLD PE




----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Guys, I've got it down.

 is . I'm sure of it.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

wtf


----------



## blybrook PE

Like Cheby, I know that  is mafia cause  was a .


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Vote update:

2x @Roarbark (JayKay, Salty)

1x @MadamPirate PE (NikR)


----------



## DLD PE




----------



## DLD PE

:reading:

 






*DISCLAIMER* - Inside the cover there is a preface with special thanks to @RBHeadge PE for contributing to tried and true methods contained in this book.


----------



## Roarbark

JayKay PE said:


> Hahahaha, since I have training in the morning/I'm slowly getting consumed by the gym and Animal Crossing in the afternoons and evening, I'm really only able to be on EB early in the morning for around an hour (when everyone seems to be asleep).  So I'm trying to be more active than last week, when I'd forget, log on at 8:30pm to vote, and just pick who was the most recent poster.  But it does mean that all my voting has to do with the previous days data...which is not great.  This is how I used to play before I kept getting killed the first day/night, got discouraged, and then started modding.
> 
> Roar hasn't voted for anyone, but seems to have a lot of comments...*squinty eyes* @jean15paul_PE, I vote for @Roarbark


@SaltySteve @JayKay PE since you both said something similar. There's no reason I would have held my vote during last lynching if I was mafia. I didn't vote, and mafia got lynched. It wouldn't have been suspicious to vote on day 2 for any random person.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Roarbark said:


> @SaltySteve @JayKay PE since you both said something similar. There's no reason I would have held my vote during last lynching if I was mafia. I didn't vote, and mafia got lynched. It wouldn't have been suspicious to vote on day 2 for any random person.


"Trust me guys, I wouldn't have turned on RB. Serious."

(I'm aware that this isn't exactly what you're saying, but I thought it'd be funny to say.)


----------



## MadamPirate PE

@jean15paul_PE I vote for @NikR_PE


----------



## blybrook PE




----------



## blybrook PE




----------



## Roarbark

ChebyshevII PE said:


> "Trust me guys, I wouldn't have turned on RB. Serious."
> 
> (I'm aware that this isn't exactly what you're saying, but I thought it'd be funny to say.)


Right, I definitely would, and have in the past when "scum"
BUT, only if I think we're already backed into a corner. This was the first maf to bite the dust, so it doesn't make strategic sense to let them die if I can prevent it without drawing too much attention.


----------



## Roarbark

I get town vibes from Madam P so far (not that she has said much), and I had correct Mafia vibes last time she was scum. Which I ignored. 

If salty and jaykay both stay on me, I will probably change vote for someone to even it out/save myself.

Salty &amp; Jaykay - lean strong townie based on voting record
Madam - Lean weak town based on very limited vibe exposure
Chart94 - Lean mafia based on vote timing
NikR - Identical to me track record wise.


----------



## chart94 PE

Based on roar assume the of me, as I am not maf, I vote for @Roarbark @jean15paul_PE


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Vote update:

3x @Roarbark (JayKay, Salty, chart)

1x @MadamPirate PE (NikR)

1x @NikR_PE (MP


----------



## Roarbark

chart94 said:


> Based on roar assume the of me, as I am not maf, I vote for @Roarbark @jean15paul_PE


What do you think of your own vote timing? *(Edit inserted: It's not strong, but it's the most incriminating thing I've seen in the game so far. Vote cast for someone else when Mafia was on chopping block.)* / What do you think of everyone else in the game so far?


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

WTH? Why do I have so many notifications for this thread? I'm not reading all that.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

jean15paul_PE said:


> The town crank has been missing for a couple days. Turned out he passed peacefully in his sleep, unrelated to any mafia activity.
> ( @Audi driver, P.E. is booted for a lack of posting )


Whatever dood.


----------



## DLD PE

Audi driver said:


> Whatever dood.


It wasn't personal.  It's part of the tournament rules.


----------



## chart94 PE

@Roarbark I suppose.. but I swear I’m not maf


----------



## NikR_PE

@jean15paul_PE i change my vote to @Roarbark


----------



## DLD PE




----------



## Roarbark

@JayKay PE @SaltySteve you haven't responded, and time is basically up, so ¯\_(ツ)_/¯. I tried.


----------



## Roarbark

@jean15paul_PE I vote for @NikR_PE


----------



## JayKay PE

Shut. Sorry!!! I was getting my hair done, so I literally haven’t looked at the thread since I last posted.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Final vote

4x @Roarbark (JayKay, Salty, chart, NikR)

2x @NikR_PE (MP, roar)

The town kills @Roarbark. They lost trust in their faithful companion. @Roarbark was a regular townie, but now he's a sad, dead pup. 

Remaining players: @chart94 @JayKay PE @MadamPirate PE @NikR_PE @SaltySteve


----------



## Roarbark

It's okay, my hair is also a higher priority than the lives of my neighbors. 
Oops, I mean


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

@JayKay PE and @NikR_PE walk into @MadamPirate PE's "Tarot and Hookah Emporium" admiring the beautiful glasswork on some of the Midwest's finest hookahs. 

"Can I help you?" @MadamPirate PE says with a smile. She always made it a point to great her guests... good karma and everything.

"No, just browsing." @JayKay PE replies, returning the smile.

@NikR_PE continued browsing the various Tarot card sets. While @JayKay PE seemed intent on finding a hookah that was both beautiful and large enough for her daily constitutional.

@chart94 was already at the checkout futon asking @MadamPirate PE about new arrivals. He always claims to be waiting for the perfect pipe, but @MadamPirate PE knows he just likes to hang out. That's fine, she's in it for the people, not the money. That's why she doesn't have counters, she didn't want anything separating her from the customers.

She didn't choose this career; the universe chose her.

Though @NikR_PE and @JayKay PE were on opposite sides of the store with their backs to each other, as the last customers leaves, they simultaneously turn and approach the checkout futon. 

"Actually we do have a question," said @NikR_PE. "We hear that you offer additional services... not listed on the placard?"

"Where'd you hear that?"

"Online."

@MadamPirate PE is pretty sure that she knows what the internet is, but she never goes online. She prefers in-person interaction.

"What do you need?" she asked.

@JayKay PE jumped in, "Our Grammie recently passed. We need to talk to her. Unfinished business to resolve."

"I didn't have you pegged for siblings." @MadamPirate PE inquired.

"Cousins," said @NikR_PE abruptly.

"That must be it...... Follow me."

@MadamPirate PE really didn't enjoy doing seances because they rarely result in closure. But again, the universe chose her for this life.

"Did you bring a personal effect?" @MadamPirate PE asked as the two strangers followed her to the seance room.

"We have her pocket watch. She always wore it."

"Ok, sit here," @MadamPirate PE instructed as she lit the incense and candles, and turned off the lights. @MadamPirate PE proceeded with the standard incantations, calling upon spirits and blessings the universe. Slowly a shadowy figure begin to appear. 

@MadamPirate PE suddenly cut off her chants as she realized that she was staring at a large multi-ocular minnow.

"That is not your Grammie!"

@JayKay PE and @NikR_PE completely ignore her.

"@RBHeadge PE, what do we do?"

"You're so close. One more kill and you have enough power to control the town."

"STOP IT! THIS IS NOT COOL!" screamed @MadamPirate PE

"But who should we kill?"

"It doesn't matter. Any townie will be one less vote to worry about."

"YOU'RE TAINTING ALL OF OUR KARMA!"

Slowly both @NikR_PE and @JayKay PE gazed fixes upon @MadamPirate PE.

"Nope!!!" exclaims @MadamPirate PE. Then she dashes for the exit. 

The resulting struggle woke @SaltySteve, who lives in the apartment above the store. But by the time he got downstairs all that was left was a broken hookah, @MadamPirate PE's body, and a growing pool of blood.

"I wonder if she cashed my rent check yet?" @SaltySteve wasn't the emotional type.

@MadamPirate PE was killed by the mafia. 

MAFIA WIN!


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

@JayKay PE, @NikR_PE, and @RBHeadge PE were mafia.

@blybrook PE and @chart94 were JOAT

Sorry for handicapping the town by getting the ratio wrong.


----------



## JayKay PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> @JayKay PE, @NikR_PE, and @RBHeadge PE were mafia.
> 
> @blybrook PE and @chart94 were JOAT
> 
> Sorry for handicapping the town by getting the ratio wrong.


I feel horrible for lying, but I also did have training this week, so I was going to be sporadic whatever role I had.

Still have training.  So this'll prob be my only mafia post for the day.


----------



## SaltySteve PE

Good game all! Sorry for voting to kill you @Roarbark. I checked out after work and got my redneck on. Managed to mow 4 acres in about 3 hours.


----------



## DLD PE

Good game guys!

Post round analysis:  We got our butts handed to us lol.


----------



## chart94 PE

Roarbark said:


> It's okay, my hair is also a higher priority than the lives of my neighbors.
> Oops, I mean


I have to apologize to @Roarbark as i motioned him the first day and no motion was detected. I had forgot when i voted for him the other day. I have been a tad distracted out here on my trip. So i shall shoulder the blame for this shamless defeat! I apologize Roar!!


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Honestly the town was very close to getting off to a great start. Yall almost killed @RBHeadge PE on day 1. And @blybrook PE tracked @JayKay PE on day one. That could have been 2 big blows to the mafia. But then @RBHeadge PE won rock paper scissors, and the mafia got lucky by killing @blybrook PE before he could act on his Intel.


----------



## DLD PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> Honestly the town was very close to getting off to a great start. Yall almost killed @RBHeadge PE on day 1. And @blybrook PE tracked @JayKay PE on day one. That could have been 2 big blows to the mafia. But then @RBHeadge PE won rock paper scissors, and the mafia got lucky by killing @blybrook PE before he could act on his Intel.


I was hoping someone would listen and vote with me when I refused to back down after @RBHeadge PE's "mutual disarmament" proposal. 

Edit: Actually looking back, it was probably too close to voting time to convince someone other than @SaltySteve to vote with me and I couldn't offer any evidence of RB's status other than my own "reads".


----------



## blybrook PE

I tried to use the ghosting effect to question @JayKay PE about my murder, but that didn't work. Oh well. Good game.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

DuranDuran said:


> It wasn't personal.  It's part of the tournament rules.


I wasn't even playing tho. and the name calling is smallsville.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Dang.  I got whacked.


----------



## Roarbark

GG maf, we had no chance this game. Hope everyone has a spectacular weekend!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Good game, everyone. Nice job, mafs.View attachment 17308


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

I was hoping a good final story would make up for a poorly modded game


----------



## RBHeadge PE

gg all


----------



## Roarbark

jean15paul_PE said:


> I was hoping a good final story would make up for a poorly modded game


I see the good final story, but don't see any poorly modded games round these parts.


----------



## Roarbark




----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

> 40 minutes ago, Roarbark said:



I don't know why, but I had to watch this whole thing


----------



## blybrook PE

The Mafia this round (townies are the coon):


----------



## blybrook PE




----------



## NikR_PE

> 4 hours ago, Roarbark said:



Wtf


----------



## JayKay PE

blybrook PE said:


> The Mafia this round (townies are the coon):
> 
> *pic snip*


I've always thought of myself as an angry wild boar, hankering to take down those raccoons that keep eating all my mom's bird seed!


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

@ChebyshevII PE

Is this new, or am I just late?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

jean15paul_PE said:


> @ChebyshevII PE
> 
> Is this new, or am I just late?
> 
> View attachment 18033


I’ve used it before, but you’re the first person to comment since I last changed it


----------



## JayKay PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> I’ve used it before, but you’re the first person to comment since I last changed it


There is a lot of mafia titles/interests on EB now-a-days.  I get worried about newbies who wonder if we're all secretly mafia members irl.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Quiet this week. No game?


----------



## JayKay PE

Didn't you hear?  PM only game.  In direct opposition to the tournament rules.  Very confusing.  Nobody knows who is who and the bear keeps getting involved.


----------



## User1

@DuranDuran u do kno  @RBHeadge PE isn't rbhedge


----------



## JayKay PE

tj_PE said:


> @DuranDuran u do kno  @RBHeadge PE isn't rbhedge


I always thought he was more of a shrubbery than a hedge, tbh.  Very fine silhouette.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Yes, the misspelling is intentional. It's a multi-layered portmanteau doing back to my days playing Bolo in the 90's.


----------



## User1

@jean15paul_PE his spreadsheets spell it wrong!


----------



## JayKay PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Yes, the misspelling is intentional. It's a multi-layered portmanteau doing back to my days playing Bolo in the 90's when I had been transformed into a bush.  It was during my Greco-Roman/Daphne phase.


fix'd


----------



## RBHeadge PE

JayKay PE said:


> fix'd


wtf?! You promised you wouldn't tell anyone about that phase!


----------



## JayKay PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> wtf?! You promised you wouldn't tell anyone about that phase!


You bloomed as a lingonberry bush.  I refuse to let that pivotal moment in your life be-be-swept under the carpet!

Next Mafia Round JK Mods: Plant edition.  @tj_PE will be a beautiful amaryllis.  @ChebyshevII PE, a delightful dogwood due to their spread.  @squaretaper LIT AF PE would be a Korean fir because something something ornamental cones.

@Audi driver, P.E. will be crab grass.  Because no matter how much we mow/cover them with manure they somehow keep coming back...


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

JayKay PE said:


> You bloomed as a lingonberry bush.  I refuse to let that pivotal moment in your life be-be-swept under the carpet!
> 
> Next Mafia Round JK Mods: Plant edition.  @tj_PE will be a beautiful amaryllis.  @ChebyshevII PE, a delightful dogwood due to their spread.  @squaretaper LIT AF PE would be a Korean fir because something something ornamental cones.
> 
> @Audi driver, P.E. will be crab grass.  Because no matter how much we mow/cover them with manure they somehow keep coming back...


I’ll play.

since I’m dogwood, does that mean I’ll be the one doing the borking this round?


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

JayKay PE said:


> You bloomed as a lingonberry bush.  I refuse to let that pivotal moment in your life be-be-swept under the carpet!
> 
> Next Mafia Round JK Mods: Plant edition.  @tj_PE will be a beautiful amaryllis.  @ChebyshevII PE, a delightful dogwood due to their spread.  @squaretaper LIT AF PE would be a Korean fir because something something ornamental cones.
> 
> @Audi driver, P.E. will be crab grass.  Because no matter how much we mow/cover them with manure they somehow keep coming back...






ChebyshevII PE said:


> I’ll play.
> 
> since I’m dogwood, does that mean I’ll be the one doing the borking this round?


Was this @JayKay PE offering to mod? I assume she was just joking around.

But I'm in if someone is modding.


----------



## DLD PE

tj_PE said:


> @jean15paul_PE his spreadsheets spell it wrong!


No he's still a hedge.

I'll give him an "A" once he becomes a townie again.


----------



## DLD PE

JayKay PE said:


> You bloomed as a lingonberry bush.  I refuse to let that pivotal moment in your life be-be-swept under the carpet!
> 
> Next Mafia Round JK Mods: Plant edition.  @tj_PE will be a beautiful amaryllis.  @ChebyshevII PE, a delightful dogwood due to their spread.  @squaretaper LIT AF PE would be a Korean fir because something something ornamental cones.
> 
> @Audi driver, P.E. will be crab grass.  Because no matter how much we mow/cover them with manure they somehow keep coming back...


Dang @Audi driver, P.E. can't get a break.

I'm in.

I'm assuming I'm "durian", for doubly obvious reasons.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

DuranDuran said:


> I'm assuming I'm "durian", for doubly obvious reasons.


Because your insides stink?


----------



## chart94 PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> Was this @JayKay PE offering to mod? I assume she was just joking around.
> 
> But I'm in if someone is modding.


Ill mod!


----------



## Roarbark

I'm in. @chart94 Thanks for modding!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

I'm in


----------



## chart94 PE

So I got @DuranDuran @jean15paul_PE @RBHeadge PE @Roarbark

who else?!

@JayKay PE @tj_PE @vhab49_PE @txjennah PE @blybrook PE @SaltySteve @squaretaper LIT AF PE @MadamPirate PE 

anyone else I forgot to tag please tag!!!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

chart94 said:


> So I got @DuranDuran @jean15paul_PE @RBHeadge PE @Roarbark
> 
> who else?!
> 
> @JayKay PE @tj_PE @vhab49_PE @txjennah PE @blybrook PE @SaltySteve @squaretaper LIT AF PE @MadamPirate PE
> 
> anyone else I forgot to tag please tag!!!


Meeeeeeee


----------



## blybrook PE

If the game is this week, I'm in. Next week will be a crap shoot for availability.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

I gotta sit the next couple of weeks out.  Then will be hitting the books pretty hard after that!


----------



## chart94 PE

Got 6 so far!! Need a few more!


----------



## SaltySteve PE

Count me in!


----------



## JayKay PE

I'm pretty much going to be AWOL starting in less than 30-minutes.  Driving to see family in Arkansas (gulp) and then hanging out with them until Sunday.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

JayKay PE said:


> I'm pretty much going to be AWOL starting in less than 30-minutes.  Driving to see family in Arkansas (gulp) and then hanging out with them until Sunday.


I’m presuming here, but...don’t get any splinters while building decks.


----------



## txjennah PE

chart94 said:


> So I got @DuranDuran @jean15paul_PE @RBHeadge PE @Roarbark
> 
> who else?!
> 
> @JayKay PE @tj_PE @vhab49_PE @txjennah PE @blybrook PE @SaltySteve @squaretaper LIT AF PE @MadamPirate PE
> 
> anyone else I forgot to tag please tag!!!


Thanks for remembering me!   When does the next round start?  Are we still playing with all the crazy extra characters?


----------



## chart94 PE

I am at 8. Would like to get to ten. So far I have 

@RBHeadge PE @jean15paul_PE @ChebyshevII PE @DuranDuran @txjennah PE @Roarbark @blybrook PE @SaltySteve


----------



## User1

i'm out for the foreseeable future


----------



## DLD PE

tj_PE said:


> i'm out for the foreseeable future


We're losing players to AC.

Where are you @LyceeFruit PE?  Hope you're ok!


----------



## txjennah PE

chart94 said:


> I am at 8. Would like to get to ten. So far I have
> 
> @RBHeadge PE @jean15paul_PE @ChebyshevII PE @DuranDuran @txjennah PE @Roarbark @blybrook PE @SaltySteve


I'm not in yet lol.  When are we starting, and are we still playing with the updated rules?


----------



## chart94 PE

txjennah PE said:


> I'm not in yet lol.  When are we starting, and are we still playing with the updated rules?


Damn well I would like to start ASAP lol Rules would be the same that we have been doing the last couple weeks. With the joats, mafia and townies.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

chart94 said:


> Damn well I would like to start ASAP lol Rules would be the same that we have been doing the last couple weeks. With the joats, mafia and townies.


I'm in, but won't be around Friday  through the weekend because painting house.


----------



## blybrook PE

Add in Audi and you've got 10. He's just the first night sacrifice. OR choose @mafia for the initial sacrifice. We haven't seen them around in a while.


----------



## txjennah PE

chart94 said:


> Damn well I would like to start ASAP lol Rules would be the same that we have been doing the last couple weeks. With the joats, mafia and townies.


Ah ok, I think I'm gonna pass this round. Thanks though.


----------



## chart94 PE

With tx out we would still need one more. Any takers?!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

chart94 said:


> So I got @DuranDuran @jean15paul_PE @RBHeadge PE @Roarbark
> 
> who else?!
> 
> @JayKay PE @tj_PE @vhab49_PE @txjennah PE @blybrook PE @SaltySteve @squaretaper LIT AF PE @MadamPirate PE
> 
> anyone else I forgot to tag please tag!!!


The Square is in!


----------



## NikR_PE

@chart94, I am in. Thanks for modding


----------



## chart94 PE

Alright!! I’ll send out roles shortly! Thanks guys!


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

ooooo party.


----------



## chart94 PE

*Mafia Round: Modified Tourney Rules*




Alright guys we haven't done a minor theme one for a while, so how about EXTREME MAKEOVER: MAFIA EDITION

There are townsfolk, and Mafia members. Townsfolk are going to try to eliminate the Mafia before the Mafia eliminates them. The game ends when either all of the Mafia is eliminated (town wins), or there are equal or fewer townsfolk than Mafia members (Mafia wins).

*Since this is another tournament round with tournament rules, there will be NO PMING outside of people who have roles, who will be communicating in moderator PM threads, and you MUST post at least one READ post of another player and/or players per day (before 8PM CST) to proceed to the next voting day.  It is in the interest of both mafia members and townies to not prematurely lose members by not posting.*

I decided not to disclose how many mafia/joat cause I said so. 

I will be sending more specific instructions to the members of the Mafia and the JoAT. If you did not receive a PM from me, then you are a regular townsfolk.

*REMEMBER; DO NOT PM THIS GAME.*

You may use this thread to vote and post about the game. Anyone (playing or not playing, eliminated or not) can use this thread to speculate, discuss, accuse, or otherwise participate in the game; just please make sure to follow regular EB forum guidelines.

To vote on a person to eliminate, mention me @chart94 and tell me specifically that 1) you are voting and 2) the username of the person you are voting to eliminate.

Example: @chart94  I vote for @chart94  because he is always mafia. 

*Please submit your votes by 8:00 PM Central.*

Your vote only counts if you are playing and not yet eliminated. If there is a tie for most votes, I will pick one of the voted users at random and/or require the tied players to send me 10 rounds of 'rock, paper, scissors'. If there are no votes, I will pick a person at random (i.e. role will not matter) to eliminate; suffice it to say it’s in both groups’ best interest to vote for at least one person.

Finally, you are not allowed to reveal your role, privately or publicly, after you have been eliminated. You may not post screengrabs of private messages in this thread.

For reference, the 10 players in this round are: @RBHeadge PE @jean15paul_PE @Roarbark @ChebyshevII PE @blybrook PE @DuranDuran @SaltySteve @squaretaper LIT AF PE @NikR_PE and @Audi driver, P.E. (aka the defacto first night hit.)


----------



## blybrook PE

Oh boy, this should be interesting. 

Are we starting voting today or tomorrow after we realize that the town is infested with Mafia when Audi gets wacked?


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

glad I'm a regular townie this time. No one trusts me so I expect to get killed early.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

jean15paul_PE said:


> glad I'm a regular townie this time.


----------



## User1




----------



## User1

i love you guys. i just need to refocus at work and in life. ♥


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Yaaaaas regular townie again!


----------



## DLD PE

tj_PE said:


> i love you guys. i just need to refocus at work and in life. ♥


And AC.


----------



## blybrook PE

AC, the new MAFIA!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

not sure if we're starting/voting tonight. So in the interest of maintaining a post count. I have a neutral read on everyone.


----------



## Roarbark

I can't read. And this is actually a scary round. Let's get some quality intel wrassled up please.


----------



## blybrook PE

I'm also neutral with everyone in mind. Things are looking good this construction season. Weather for the three day weekend looks promising. Gonna get a lot done on this rebuild.


----------



## chart94 PE

MadamPirate PE said:


> Yaaaaas regular townie again!


you in?!


----------



## chart94 PE

voting starts tomorrow


----------



## SaltySteve PE

#TeamTownie


----------



## DLD PE

Read:

I haven't read anything from last night's posts.

I don't trust Jean or Salty, but that could just be from history.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

DuranDuran said:


> Read:
> 
> I haven't read anything from last night's posts.
> 
> I don't trust Jean or Salty, but that could just be from history.


I plan to continue my streak as the most investigated player


----------



## User1

DuranDuran said:


> And AC.


actually i've been leaving switch at home and logging in like once a day


----------



## DLD PE

tj_PE said:


> actually i've been leaving switch at home and logging in like once a day


You switched from mafia to AC.


----------



## SaltySteve PE

DuranDuran said:


> Read:
> 
> I haven't read anything from last night's posts.
> 
> I don't trust Jean or Salty, but that could just be from history.


I'll bet with a 50% certainty that one of us is mafia.


----------



## DLD PE

SaltySteve said:


> I'll bet with a 50% certainty that one of us is mafia.


"Us" as in between you and me, or "Us" as in between you, me and Jean?  Please clarify.

Analysis pending based on response to above.


----------



## NikR_PE

DuranDuran said:


> "Us" as in between you and me, or "Us" as in between you, me and Jean?  Please clarify.


This^


----------



## SaltySteve PE

Come one @DuranDuran just go ahead and vote for me as mafia. 

@chart94 I vote for @blybrook PE, something about them smells fishy.


----------



## DLD PE

Ok.

@chart94 I vote for @SaltySteve per his request until I have something better to go on.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

SaltySteve said:


> @chart94 I vote for @blybrook PE, something about them smells fishy.


That's usually the reason why people vote for me. I'm not sure if I should feel jealous or not.


----------



## SaltySteve PE

DuranDuran said:


> "Us" as in between you and me, or "Us" as in between you, me and Jean?  Please clarify.
> 
> Analysis pending based on response to above.


I was speaking from your perspective that you would have a 50% certainty of either JP or I being mafia.

10 players, 2 mafia. That means there is a 1/5 chance that if you picked a person at random that you'd get a mafia member. If you pick two then you'd have a 2/5 (40%) chance of picking a mafia member.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

RBHeadge PE said:


> That's usually the reason why people vote for me. I'm not sure if I should feel jealous or not.


Don’t feel bad. He is a bear, so maybe he just had lunch.


----------



## DLD PE

SaltySteve said:


> I was speaking from your perspective that you would have a *50% certainty of either JP or I being mafia*.
> 
> 10 players, 2 mafia. That means there is a 1/5 chance that if you picked a person at random that you'd get a mafia member. If you pick two then you'd have a *2/5 (40%) chance* of picking a mafia member.


----------



## SaltySteve PE

@DuranDuran you caught me, I was off by 10%. You detective skills are beyond reproach. I might as well confess to being mafia.


----------



## DLD PE

SaltySteve said:


> @DuranDuran you caught me, I was off by 10%. You detective skills are beyond reproach. I might as well confess to being mafia.


Not a good idea to try to throw me off if you're a townie.  I'm going to keep my vote for you until something else develops later.  I do have someone in mind who I think is more likely to be mafia, but I'm going to withhold that info and wait and see if someone else catches on.


----------



## SaltySteve PE




----------



## chart94 PE

Vote Update

1- @blybrook PE

1- @SaltySteve


----------



## NikR_PE

SaltySteve said:


> @DuranDuran you caught me, I was off by 10%. You detective skills are beyond reproach. I might as well confess to being mafia.


actually you were off by 14%. trying to throw of the townies by your shoddy calculations. + suspish.


----------



## chart94 PE

Oh yeah forgot.

IN FIVE FOUR THREE TWO .....

"wait Im on now... **** (slurps down rum and diet) Hi welcome to extreme mafia home edition, I am your host chart. This week we are making over the home of @tj_PE and @JayKay PE while they spend the week in their beautiful work offices. Normally it would be a beach vacation, but the show is not that popular, big shock I know. (stumbles over his shoes a little) While they are gone, our talented... well um our work crews will begin to change their dated, ugly (who picked out those drapes...) home into a well better home."

*UPBEAT MUSIC*

Announcer: MEET OUR CREW 

From the forest in some mountain, the bear that doesn't care, @blybrook PE

After a swim in the wrong pond, he now sees in threes, @RBHeadge PE

Whenever people get drunk, they perform his dance please put your hands together for @ChebyshevII PE

The only scientist drunker than our host, @SaltySteve

Some say he is TOO LIT AF, @squaretaper LIT AF PE

Boop him and he will love you for life... @DuranDuran

His plans to take over the world lead to pain and misery everytime please welcome @NikR_PE

He once missed the olympics by oversleeping, and it WASNT THE SNOOZE @jean15paul_PE

the wolf that WONT blow your house down @Roarbark

and FINALLY PLEASE WELCOME....."wait... are you serious?? well were the ****************** is that ********** " 

Please give a hand to our wonderful crew!!!

@Audi driver, P.E. was found in the dressing room with a nail gun to the head.


----------



## blybrook PE

SaltySteve said:


> Come one @DuranDuran just go ahead and vote for me as mafia.
> 
> @chart94 I vote for @blybrook PE, something about them smells fishy.


I'm a bear, I eat fish.



ChebyshevII PE said:


> Don’t feel bad. He is a bear, so maybe he just had lunch.


I had salmon for breakfast, but how'd Steve know that?


----------



## blybrook PE

Current read this morning: @SaltySteve &amp; @DuranDuran create confusion on probability of who's mafia and the number of potential mafioso. I'm put into the cross hairs because I eat fish. Great...

  @chart94 starts the round off with a nail gun death after voting begins and before the contestants (us townies) knew there was something afoot if we're going to follow the script that is.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Read:

@blybrook PE isn't really defending himself particularly well. I don't think that's terribly unusual, though. I don't recall him being terribly retaliatory.

@DuranDuran and @SaltySteve going at it doesn't really provide any useful information, per se.

@RBHeadge PE is still a three-eyed fish. Not terribly suspish.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

SaltySteve said:


> I was speaking from your perspective that you would have a 50% certainty of either JP or I being mafia.
> 
> 10 players, 2 mafia. That means there is a 1/5 chance that if you picked a person at random that you'd get a mafia member. If you pick two then you'd have a 2/5 (40%) chance of picking a mafia member.


Man, I log in to find @SaltySteve trying to implicate me with some fuzzy math. Well at least it made my day 1 vote easier.

read: @Salty sounds like he's full of it

vote: @chart94, I vote for @SaltySteve


----------



## SaltySteve PE

Nooooo! Don't kill me. I'm totally a TOWNIE!!!!


----------



## User1




----------



## chart94 PE

Vote update 

1 - @blybrook PE

2 - @SaltySteve


----------



## Roarbark

Hello folks! Hope you all have a great 4th wknd. July the 4th be with you? Or something?

Drunk scientist who is "totally a TOWNIE!!!!" vs. Bear so far. 

Curious what you were thinking @DuranDuran, with your suspicions, since barely anything has happened yet.
I have 1 mini hunch as well (not bunches of hunches).


----------



## Roarbark

NikR_PE said:


> actually you were off by 14%. trying to throw of the townies by your shoddy calculations. + suspish.


@NikR_PEWas Salt mafia last time he offered extensive calcs to town? 
@ChebyshevII PE So far I haven't ever gotten a read on bly's posts... They're typically about salmon or contain pictures of woodland creatures
@jean15paul_PE How are you feeling about your chances this game?


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Roarbark said:


> ...
> @jean15paul_PE How are you feeling about your chances this game?


Pretty sure i'm going to die early, but I've already accepted it. I'm neither mafia nor JoaT, so my impending death will have little impact on the game.

I SHALL DIE SO THAT OTHERS MAY LIVE


----------



## Roarbark

I don't wanna work, I just wanna bang on my drum all day.


----------



## DLD PE

Roarbark said:


> Hello folks! Hope you all have a great 4th wknd. July the 4th be with you? Or something?
> 
> Drunk scientist who is "totally a TOWNIE!!!!" vs. Bear so far.
> 
> Curious what you were thinking @DuranDuran, with your suspicions, since barely anything has happened yet.
> I have 1 mini hunch as well (not bunches of hunches).


It has mostly to do with reading what people post.  

For example, when @vhab49_PE and @jean15paul_PE were mafia, Vhab attempted to post a "game relevant" analysis and in doing so, call herself out as a townie.  She said, "I'm taking myself off the suspect list because I know I'm a townie."  Now, that sounds innocent and might be the right thing to say to deflect, but something bothered me about that statement (or maybe I've been reading too many Lee Child novels).  

Vhab could have said, "I'm a townie", or "I'm a regular townie" or "I'm leaving myself off the suspect list because I'm a townie."  Or, "I'm not mafia".  Any of that would have done the job.  But instead, she said, "I KNOW I'm a townie."  Almost like, I investigated myself and found out I'm a townie (because I'm NOT a townie and maybe someone SHOULD investigate).  It almost sounded like it subconsciously came out of guilt, as if she was aware what she was saying was wrong so she was trying to convince herself (as well as the audience) that she was a townie...."I KNOW I'm a townie."  lol just sounded strange so I called her out on it.

Later, after we found out she was mafia and we were all trying to figure out the other mafia, I caught JP writing something verbatim to what Vhab said.  It was a small thing, but too much of a thing to be purely coincidence.  Either one told the other what to say and repeated it publicly, or they shared something in a PM and without realizing said the exact same thing, almost like they planned to say it but failed to coordinate who should say it, so they both did.

So there is an example of my analysis.  I have no special powers this round, just a regular townie.  I only voted for Salty this round because he asked.  I have no other reason so suspect him.  

I have my eye on someone else.


----------



## Roarbark




----------



## DLD PE

Current Reads:

Mafia++

@RBHeadge PE

Lean Mafia

@Roarbark, @SaltySteve

Lean Townie

@jean15paul_PE

Neutral or not enough info

@NikR_PE

@squaretaper LIT AF PE

@blybrook PE

@ChebyshevII PE


----------



## NikR_PE

DuranDuran said:


> Current Reads:
> 
> Mafia++
> 
> @RBHeadge PE


@RBHeadge PE are you mafia?


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

DuranDuran said:


> It has mostly to do with reading what people post.
> 
> For example, when @vhab49_PE and @jean15paul_PE were mafia, Vhab attempted to post a "game relevant" analysis and in doing so, call herself out as a townie.  She said, "I'm taking myself off the suspect list because I know I'm a townie."  Now, that sounds innocent and might be the right thing to say to deflect, but something bothered me about that statement (or maybe I've been reading too many Lee Child novels).
> 
> Vhab could have said, "I'm a townie", or "I'm a regular townie" or "I'm leaving myself off the suspect list because I'm a townie."  Or, "I'm not mafia".  Any of that would have done the job.  But instead, she said, "I KNOW I'm a townie."  Almost like, I investigated myself and found out I'm a townie (because I'm NOT a townie and maybe someone SHOULD investigate).  It almost sounded like it subconsciously came out of guilt, as if she was aware what she was saying was wrong so she was trying to convince herself (as well as the audience) that she was a townie...."I KNOW I'm a townie."  lol just sounded strange so I called her out on it.
> 
> Later, after we found out she was mafia and we were all trying to figure out the other mafia, I caught JP writing something verbatim to what Vhab said.  It was a small thing, but too much of a thing to be purely coincidence.  Either one told the other what to say and repeated it publicly, or they shared something in a PM and without realizing said the exact same thing, almost like they planned to say it but failed to coordinate who should say it, so they both did.
> 
> So there is an example of my analysis.  I have no special powers this round, just a regular townie.  I only voted for Salty this round because he asked.  I have no other reason so suspect him.
> 
> I have my eye on someone else.


Interesting... I can say that was purely a coincidence. But I'm still slightly impressed.

EDIT: I actually meant to ask you because you said you had something that you'd reveal later. I almost PM'd you, but didn't want to appear to violate the no PM rule.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Roarbark said:


>


----------



## RBHeadge PE

My current reads

Mafia+++

Mafia++

Mafia+

salty (not doing himself any favors); roar; duran

neutral

jean, cheb, rbheadge, square

townie+

nikr, bly

townie++

townie+++


----------



## Roarbark

"I decided not to disclose how many mafia/joat cause I said so." Interesting.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

RBHeadge PE said:


> My current reads
> 
> Mafia+++
> 
> Mafia++
> 
> Mafia+
> 
> salty (not doing himself any favors); roar; duran
> 
> neutral
> 
> jean, cheb, rbheadge, square
> 
> townie+
> 
> nikr, bly
> 
> townie++
> 
> townie+++


Lol. Putting yourself in as neutral. Good strategy.


----------



## blybrook PE

Ya know, it's hard to figure out who is who right now and I need to vote. 

Salty hasn't been doing himself any favors, maybe he wants to be free for the weekend without thinking about this round of mafia. 

At this time, I'm going to rely on the randomizer:

@chart94 today's vote is for @jean15paul_PE. Purely randomizer.


----------



## DLD PE

@chart94 I change my vote to @RBHeadge PE


----------



## NikR_PE

Went to the lake and forgot to vote.


----------



## blybrook PE

it appears there is a 4 way tie, unless I'm missing something.

@chart94, can we get a vote update and direction for path forward?


----------



## chart94 PE

Sorry guys was setting up momma charts 55th birthday present!


----------



## chart94 PE

Vote update:

2- @SaltySteve

1 - @RBHeadge PE

1- @DuranDuran

1- @jean15paul_PE


----------



## chart94 PE

I will extend deadline to end of the hour because I was so late and couldn’t give the town the proper vote update!


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

I don't like the idea of casting the deciding vote on day 1.

I'm kinda leaning townie with Salty for no explainable reason.

A 5 way tie sounds like a lot of fun.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

@SaltySteve i retract my vote for Salty and instead vote for @NikR_PE


----------



## chart94 PE

Time! Ok all players send in 10 rps the one that loses the most will be eliminated 

 @jean15paul_PE @RBHeadge PE

@SaltySteve @blybrook PE

@DuranDuran


----------



## blybrook PE

chart94 said:


> Vote update:
> 
> 2- @SaltySteve
> 
> 1 - @RBHeadge PE
> 
> 1- @DuranDuran
> 
> 1- @jean15paul_PE






chart94 said:


> Time! Ok all players send in 10 rps the one that loses the most will be eliminated
> 
> @jean15paul_PE @RBHeadge PE
> 
> @SaltySteve @blybrook PE
> 
> @DuranDuran


How'd my name get back on the list?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

blybrook PE said:


> How'd my name get back on the list?


I think he must have meant @NikR_PE?


----------



## chart94 PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> I think he must have meant @NikR_PE?


I did my bad!


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

chart94 said:


> Time! Ok all players send in 10 rps the one that loses the most will be eliminated
> 
> @jean15paul_PE @RBHeadge PE
> 
> @SaltySteve @blybrook PE
> 
> @DuranDuran


I do not understand how this will work. But interested to find out


----------



## NikR_PE

chart94 said:


> I did my bad!


Wasnt his change past 8 cst?

Just read the extended deadline. But i had no idea. Else i would vote to defend myself.


----------



## chart94 PE

NikR_PE said:


> Wasnt his change past 8 cst?
> 
> Just read the extended deadline. But i had no idea. Else i would vote to defend myself.


I am just waiting on your 10 rps


----------



## chart94 PE

@SaltySteve your 10 rps???


----------



## SaltySteve PE

Rock x10

Edit, just waking up. I was expecting to be dead. 

Edit 2, dead in game. Not IRL.


----------



## blybrook PE

Read for 7/3/2020

Everyone survived the lynching / demolition round on day 1, as the Mafia has apparently taken out our host @chart94. Looking at the voting from yesterday, I see that my name should have remained on the final voting block along with @RBHeadge PE, @jean15paul_PE and @NikR_PE.I'm curious if @DuranDuran sheet shows the same. I think a few contestant mentions resulted in errant vote counts.

Should I survive the lynching cycle from last night, the below is for today:

@DuranDuran revised his vote before the initial vote cutoff to save @SaltySteve and put @RBHeadge PE on the voting block to create a 5 way tie. After the extension, @jean15paul_PE changed his vote to @NikR_PE, thus saving @SaltySteve from the lynching cycle and reducing the tie to four.

@ChebyshevII PE, @Roarbark, @NikR_PE, @RBHeadge PE and @squaretaper LIT AF PE did not cast a vote on day one. This is normal in these rounds for @RBHeadge PE. I haven't kept track on the others as well as I could. @NikR_PE explained why he missed the vote, but not the extension, his vote could have changed the results of day one and we might still have a host!

Leaning townie - @blybrook PE, @RBHeadge PE

Neutral /unknown yet - @NikR_PE, @Roarbark, @ChebyshevII PE, @squaretaper LIT AF PE

Leaning Mafia - @jean15paul_PE, @DuranDuran, @SaltySteve

As for Real Life activities - I'm off to restock the house, it's been 3 weeks since the last visit to the store and the fresh goods are getting thin/absent. I'll check the thread sometime around lunch and before the end of day if I'm not swamped with outside activities. Today is restocking the house and splitting / stacking wood (there's about 2-3 cords to split &amp; stack, then another 3 to restack in front that is older - I rebuilt the wood shed and need to finish cleaning up the wood piles.)


----------



## chart94 PE

@SaltySteve was arguing about what color to paint the walls. He wanted lime green. @RBHeadge PE was insistent on dark blue while @NikR_PE @jean15paul_PE and @DuranDuran wanted to do more of a mellow yellow. Things got heated when @jean15paul_PE told @SaltySteve he had the fashion sense of a blind 16th century beggar. @RBHeadge PE adds that he is wearing last years shoe model so his opinion is invalid. As they continue to scream, nobody seems to notice the paint cans precariously perched on top of a ladder. All 5 begin pushing and shoving. @SaltySteve crashes into the ladder and a paint can falls from the top, crushing his head. 
 

@SaltySteve had his last experiment. He was just a drunk scientist..   

 @DuranDuran  was fixing the bathroom and decided to start with removing the sink and toilet. He noticed something was caught in the drain and reached in for a better look. As he struggled, a person with a mask on came into the bathroom. Given recent covid events the good boy thought nothing of this. The figure held out their hand and gave the good boy a treat. Duran was starving as the production team had only brought nasty tofu and veggies yuckkkk! The figure disappeared and Duran starts to feel thirsty. It intensified until finally the good boy begins choking. Frantically, he sprints around the bathroom. Our drunk host chart stumbles in to take a leak after 8 rum and diets. He sees Duran’s lifeless body on the ground. @DuranDuran was lynched by the mafia last night.

Remaining players are:

@Roarbark @RBHeadge PE @jean15paul_PE @blybrook PE @ChebyshevII PE @squaretaper LIT AF PE @NikR_PE


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Crap.

Reads: not much different than yesterday, unfortunately.

@squaretaper LIT AF PE isn’t around to claim that he is mafia, so that’s a little weird.

@Roarbark, @RBHeadge PE, @jean15paul_PE, and @blybrook PE seem to be playing normally; I tend to have a hard time reading them.

@NikR_PE has been kinda quiet. Not terribly unusual or suspicious.

So I think I’ll start out the morning by voting... @chart94 I pick @squaretaper LIT AF PE until other information comes to light.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

chart94 said:


> @SaltySteve had his last experiment. He was just a drunk scientist..


Does this mean he was a regular townie?


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Are we voting today? Is today a holiday for most people?

Lean suspicious because they are too quiet. @blybrook PE, @ChebyshevII PE, @Roarbark, @RBHeadge PE

Don't have strong feelings about this.


----------



## NikR_PE

NikR_PE said:


> @RBHeadge PE are you mafia?


Since @RBHeadge PE did not answer my question, @chart94 i vote for @RBHeadge PE


----------



## NikR_PE

blybrook PE said:


> @NikR_PE explained why he missed the vote, but not the extension, his vote could have changed the results of day one and we might still have a host


I did not anticipate an extension. I finally checked EB after I put my son to bed. I would have definitely voted for one of the other 4 as opposed to leaving it to luck.


----------



## blybrook PE

I didn't expect that happening! Our host most really be recovering rum and diets. 

Hard to get a good read on the posts that have occurred since then.

Will check in again in a few hours. Back to splitting wood, about 2/3 of first cord split.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

jean15paul_PE said:


> Are we voting today? Is today a holiday for most people?
> 
> Lean suspicious because they are too quiet. @blybrook PE, @ChebyshevII PE, @Roarbark, @RBHeadge PE
> 
> Don't have strong feelings about this.


Today is a holiday for me.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

I'm pretty busty today, Mrs Headge's b-day, socially distant BBQ, etc, so I won't have much opportunity to post much.

My current reads

Mafia+++

Mafia++

Mafia+

roar; square

neutral

cheb, rbheadge

townie+

bly, jean

townie++

nikr

townie+++


----------



## chart94 PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> Does this mean he was a regular townie?


Yes


----------



## chart94 PE

Vote update 

1 - @squaretaper LIT AF PE

1 - @RBHeadge PE

also the host stayed up too late watching Bosch and didn’t go to bed till 6 am lol 

Chart will be drinking many rum and diets tomorrow tho!!!!


----------



## SaltySteve PE

My boss randomly decided to give us today off so I may or may not have intentionally made that 50% statement to ensure I got lynched last night. Sorry townie team.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

NikR_PE said:


> Since @RBHeadge PE did not answer my question, @chart94 i vote for @RBHeadge PE






RBHeadge PE said:


> I'm pretty busty today, Mrs Headge's b-day, socially distant BBQ, etc, so I won't have much opportunity to post much.
> 
> My current reads
> 
> Mafia+++
> 
> Mafia++
> 
> Mafia+
> 
> roar; square
> 
> neutral
> 
> cheb, rbheadge
> 
> townie+
> 
> bly, jean
> 
> townie++
> 
> nikr
> 
> townie+++


Hmmm. @RBHeadge PE still didn't respond after being called out.

@chart94 I vote for @RBHeadge PE


----------



## blybrook PE

There's several folks really quiet today. Hard to get a read about that. Must be the holiday weekend; thought there might be a little more activity. Guess not. But by the process of elimination, and looking at active contestants...

@chart94, I'm voting for @RBHeadge PE as he has turned "busty" over the course of the day. Hard for a fish to have a bust line. 



RBHeadge PE said:


> I'm pretty busty today.......


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Oops. I meant busty.

Anyway @chart94 i vote for @squaretaper LIT AF PE. He hasn't been active and is danger of being auto-eliminated. I'd rather the town not lose up to two townies in one day, plus the nightkill.


----------



## blybrook PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Oops. I meant busty.


Are you sure???

I think you mean busy. 

I've been cracking and stacking firewood today.


----------



## chart94 PE

Time


----------



## chart94 PE

@RBHeadge PE fell down the stairs while trying to hang a chandelier. Worse he destroyed the chandelier...


----------



## chart94 PE

@squaretaper LIT AF PE and @Roarbark did not meet min 1 post. Therefore auto eliminated. Sorry guys!!


----------



## chart94 PE

Remaining players are @NikR_PE @blybrook PE @jean15paul_PE and @ChebyshevII PE


----------



## blybrook PE

Well crap.  The round isn't over so we haven't gotten the mafia cleared out.

It is possible that one defaulted out but we won't know until after the round is finished. 

Let's get these scab contractors outta this remodel.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

RBHeadge PE said:


> Mrs Headge's b-day


Happy birthday, Mrs. headge!


----------



## NikR_PE

chart94 said:


> @RBHeadge PE fell down the stairs while trying to hang a chandelier. Worse he destroyed the chandelier...


Was he mafia?


----------



## chart94 PE

No he was a townie


----------



## RBHeadge PE

blybrook PE said:


> Are you sure???
> 
> I think you mean busy.
> 
> I've been cracking and stacking firewood today.


ok, wtf! I triple checked it when I posted it, that it said "busy".


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

RBHeadge PE said:


> ok, wtf! I triple checked it when I posted it, that it said "busy".


Seems like autocorrect is revealing something?  :eyebrows:


----------



## RBHeadge PE

chart94 said:


> NikR_PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chart94 said:
> 
> 
> 
> @RBHeadge PE fell down the stairs while trying to hang a chandelier. Worse he destroyed the chandelier...
> 
> 
> 
> Was he mafia?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No he was a townie
Click to expand...


----------



## Roarbark

chart94 said:


> @SaltySteve was arguing about what color to paint the walls. He wanted lime green. @RBHeadge PE was insistent on dark blue while @NikR_PE @jean15paul_PE and @DuranDuran wanted to do more of a mellow yellow. Things got heated when @jean15paul_PE told @SaltySteve he had the fashion sense of a blind 16th century beggar. @RBHeadge PE adds that he is wearing last years shoe model so his opinion is invalid. As they continue to scream, nobody seems to notice the paint cans precariously perched on top of a ladder. All 5 begin pushing and shoving. @SaltySteve crashes into the ladder and a paint can falls from the top, crushing his head.


RB was correct, dark blue was the best color. 



ChebyshevII PE said:


> Crap. Reads: not much different than yesterday, unfortunately.
> 
> @squaretaper LIT AF PE isn’t around to claim that he is mafia, so that’s a little weird.
> 
> @Roarbark, @RBHeadge PE, @jean15paul_PE, and @blybrook PE seem to be playing normally; I tend to have a hard time reading them.
> 
> @NikR_PE has been kinda quiet. Not terribly unusual or suspicious.
> 
> So I think I’ll start out the morning by voting... @chart94 I pick @squaretaper LIT AF PE until other information comes to light.


I have a hard time reading literally everyone this game. 

And I completely forgot about EB since today was a holiday. Alas poor fish-yorick and coyotoe-yorick, and square-yorick. Oops.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

chart94 said:


> Remaining players are @NikR_PE @blybrook PE @jean15paul_PE and @ChebyshevII PE


Only 4 players left. If we're playing tournament rules, the mafia would win if it was 2 v 2. So that means there can only be 1 mafia left. 

If 2 townies get eliminated, then mafia wins at 1v1.

If any JOATs are left, now is the time to share what you know.

Also are we playing over the weekend?


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

chart94 said:


> No he was a townie


Dangit.

Why didn't you deny being mafia @RBHeadge PE ? That's why I voted for you.


----------



## chart94 PE

My bad. Mafia wins I suppose. I apologize for my crappy modding!!!!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP




----------



## blybrook PE

Good game all. Probably one of the quickest rounds. 

Have a Happy 4th of July.


----------



## blybrook PE

chart94 said:


> My bad. Mafia wins I suppose. I apologize for my crappy modding!!!!


Y'all did fine, it was the rum and diets that did ya in. Thanks for modding.


----------



## NikR_PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> View attachment 18062


Looks like the mafia chose a dead town to rule.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Who were mafia and joat?


----------



## NikR_PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Who were mafia and joat?


I was a JOAT. Tracked @jean15paul_PE and git nothing. Motion detected on @ChebyshevII PE on night 2. 

So i guess cheb and @blybrook PE were mafia.


----------



## blybrook PE

@NikR_PE is correct on who was mafia. 

The first night lynching mistake potentially hosed the round. Salty should have been removed from contention yet was lynched. Then loosing two townies for not posting turned the tide. It was going to be over this morning one way or another after last night's lynching. 

The tournament rule posting ended it last night. Was a quick round. I won't know if I'm available for next weeks round until after a meeting on Monday.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

NikR_PE said:


> I was a JOAT. Tracked @jean15paul_PE and git nothing. Motion detected on @ChebyshevII PE on night 2.
> 
> So i guess cheb and @blybrook PE were mafia.


Most tracked baby!!!


----------



## DLD PE

Good game everyone!  Happy belated 4th!


----------



## chart94 PE

Correct.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

chart94 said:


> *Mafia Round: Modified Tourney Rules*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alright guys we haven't done a minor theme one for a while, so how about EXTREME MAKEOVER: MAFIA EDITION
> 
> There are townsfolk, and Mafia members. Townsfolk are going to try to eliminate the Mafia before the Mafia eliminates them. The game ends when either all of the Mafia is eliminated (town wins), or there are equal or fewer townsfolk than Mafia members (Mafia wins).
> 
> *Since this is another tournament round with tournament rules, there will be NO PMING outside of people who have roles, who will be communicating in moderator PM threads, and you MUST post at least one READ post of another player and/or players per day (before 8PM CST) to proceed to the next voting day.  It is in the interest of both mafia members and townies to not prematurely lose members by not posting.*
> 
> I decided not to disclose how many mafia/joat cause I said so.
> 
> I will be sending more specific instructions to the members of the Mafia and the JoAT. If you did not receive a PM from me, then you are a regular townsfolk.
> 
> *REMEMBER; DO NOT PM THIS GAME.*
> 
> You may use this thread to vote and post about the game. Anyone (playing or not playing, eliminated or not) can use this thread to speculate, discuss, accuse, or otherwise participate in the game; just please make sure to follow regular EB forum guidelines.
> 
> To vote on a person to eliminate, mention me @chart94 and tell me specifically that 1) you are voting and 2) the username of the person you are voting to eliminate.
> 
> Example: @chart94  I vote for @chart94  because he is always mafia.
> 
> *Please submit your votes by 8:00 PM Central.*
> 
> Your vote only counts if you are playing and not yet eliminated. If there is a tie for most votes, I will pick one of the voted users at random and/or require the tied players to send me 10 rounds of 'rock, paper, scissors'. If there are no votes, I will pick a person at random (i.e. role will not matter) to eliminate; suffice it to say it’s in both groups’ best interest to vote for at least one person.
> 
> Finally, you are not allowed to reveal your role, privately or publicly, after you have been eliminated. You may not post screengrabs of private messages in this thread.
> 
> For reference, the 10 players in this round are: @RBHeadge PE @jean15paul_PE @Roarbark @ChebyshevII PE @blybrook PE @DuranDuran @SaltySteve @squaretaper LIT AF PE @NikR_PE and @Audi driver, P.E. (aka the defacto first night hit.)


I'm not playing.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Audi driver said:


> I'm not playing.


thanks for letting us know.


----------



## JayKay PE

Wait.  I'm just checking on this now.

Does this mean that @tj_PE don't have a fully modded house interior?


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

jean15paul_PE said:


> thanks for letting us know.


People keep thinking otherwise.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

chart94 said:


> @squaretaper LIT AF PE and @Roarbark did not meet min 1 post. Therefore auto eliminated. Sorry guys!!


Oooops! Sorry friends! Weekend shenanigans swept up the Square...a thousand apologies.


----------



## User1

JayKay PE said:


> Wait.  I'm just checking on this now.
> 
> Does this mean that @tj_PE don't have a fully modded house interior?


I HAVE ALL THE UPGRADES WHAT DO YOU MEAN


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

JayKay PE said:


> Wait.  I'm just checking on this now.
> 
> Does this mean that @tj_PE don't have a fully modded house interior?






tj_PE said:


> I HAVE ALL THE UPGRADES WHAT DO YOU MEAN


I think everyone died before we finish your remodel. Sorry we didn't do better.


----------



## User1

I BET THE DRAPES WERE BAD LUCK


----------



## JayKay PE

tj_PE said:


> I BET THE DRAPES WERE BAD LUCK


I LOVED THOSE DRAPES AND IT WAS YOUR INDECISION ON A COLOR PALETTE THAT LED TO THIS.  IF WE HAD JUST GONE ALL MAFIA IT WOULD HAVE BEEN DONE SO QUICKLY AND AS AN ALL CASH JOB.


----------



## JayKay PE

j/k, @tj_PE, ilu and your super awesome house and hope to visit someday


----------



## JayKay PE

TRRRRRRRRRRIPLE POST

(i love catios)


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

When are we playing again? Maybe sign up this week and start on Monday?

Who's willing to mod? volunteers?

Who's in?


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

I assume @RBHeadge PE must still be tournamenting since he's still not talking about it.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

TRIPLE!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

I'll mod if we want to start Monday?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

In! (Thanks, @MadamPirate PE)


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

I'm in


----------



## JayKay PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> I assume @RBHeadge PE must still be tournamenting since he's still not talking about it.


Naaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah.  Work picked up for both of us, so we had to drop (strange how the government works during a pandemic).

@MadamPirate PE, I'm in.  But I'll be sporadic the first couple of days since I'll be upstate NY and internet will be weird.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

I'm in. I'm still very stressed and busy IRL, so I'll be less active than normal.


----------



## SaltySteve PE

Thanks @MadamPirate PE for Modding. Please count me in.


----------



## DLD PE

I'm studying so not much time.  Definitely won't be doing the spreadsheet thing for now, but I'm in.


----------



## chart94 PE

Ill play @MadamPirate PE


----------



## DLD PE

DuranDuran said:


> I'm studying so not much time.  Definitely won't be doing the spreadsheet thing for now, *but I'm in.*


Just to make sure lol.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

how would we feel about going back to classic EB rules?


----------



## MadamPirate PE

The only thing I like better about the tournament rules is the no PM thing - I feel like it's more balanced.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

MadamPirate PE said:


> The only thing I like better about the tournament rules is the no PM thing - I feel like it's more balanced.


Yeah, I agree. If we do go back to classic rules, I think we should try to keep it out of PMs.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

I'm down for whatever. I think classic EB rules with no PMing would be an interesting experiment.


----------



## DLD PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> I'm down for whatever. I think classic EB rules with no PMing would be an interesting experiment.


Agree with above.


----------



## Dothracki PE

I am in for the next round if there is still room


----------



## RBHeadge PE

There's always room for more.


----------



## NikR_PE

@MadamPirate PE, I am in. Thanks for modding.


----------



## blybrook PE

Looks like I'll be able to participate next week as well.

Thanks for modding @MadamPirate PE


----------



## JayKay PE

ryankon518 said:


> I am in for the next round if there is still room


We can squeeze you in, I'm sure!


----------



## Roarbark

@MadamPirate PE I'm in!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Alright, I got @ChebyshevII PE @jean15paul_PE @JayKay PE @RBHeadge PE @SaltySteve @DuranDuran @chart94 @ryankon518 @NikR_PE @blybrook PE and @Roarbark as in.

Anyone else? @tj_PE @leggo PE @LyceeFruit PE @txjennah PE @Will.I.Am PE @vhab49_PE @squaretaper LIT AF PE

We will be going back to regular EB rules, with a doctor and a cop. I'm not going to require participation, but I am going to have a no PMs rule. You have until 10AM Mountain on Monday to tell me you are in, I will send roles out by lunch time.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

I'd like to try to give the new guy a flyer for the first day or two. _We seem to lynch the FNG on day 1 a  lot, so uhh, let's try to avoid that this time please._


----------



## txjennah PE

MadamPirate PE said:


> Alright, I got @ChebyshevII PE @jean15paul_PE @JayKay PE @RBHeadge PE @SaltySteve @DuranDuran @chart94 @ryankon518 @NikR_PE @blybrook PE and @Roarbark as in.
> 
> Anyone else? @tj_PE @leggo PE @LyceeFruit PE @txjennah PE @Will.I.Am PE @vhab49_PE @squaretaper LIT AF PE
> 
> We will be going back to regular EB rules, with a doctor and a cop. I'm not going to require participation, but I am going to have a no PMs rule. You have until 10AM Mountain on Monday to tell me you are in, I will send roles out by lunch time.


Sure. I'll play. I like the old rules. I'm a basic bitch that way.


----------



## User1

I'm still out. maybe next week but idk. ♥


----------



## DLD PE

I'm in.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

@MadamPirate PE I'm out, sorryyyyy!


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE




----------



## MadamPirate PE

Alright, I'll send out roles in a couple of hours (around my lunchtime). The mafia will be murdering @squaretaper LIT AF PE tonight, first vote will be tomorrow. 

ETA: This keeps y'all from lynching the FNG the first night.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

MadamPirate PE said:


> Alright, I'll send out roles in a couple of hours (around my lunchtime). The mafia will be murdering @squaretaper LIT AF PE tonight, first vote will be tomorrow.
> 
> ETA: This keeps y'all from lynching the FNG the first night.


Oh, I assumed if we were playing with classic rules, then townie voting would start before the first night kill?


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> View attachment 18103


I was picking up some lunch at Taco Bell and saw this Mafis Princess jeep next door at Popeyes. Had to share.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

MadamPirate PE said:


> The mafia will be murdering @squaretaper LIT AF PE tonight


Yass, put me out of my misery. Mercy killing!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> Oh, I assumed if we were playing with classic rules, then townie voting would start before the first night kill?


Okay, fair. 

Sorry @squaretaper LIT AF PE, I won't be putting you out of your misery.

But no voting for the FNG!


----------



## User1

GUYS IM A TOWNIE AGAIN ♥♥♥


----------



## MadamPirate PE

There are townsfolk (townies), and Mafia members. Townsfolk are going to try to eliminate the Mafia with extreme prejudice before the Mafia eliminates them. The game ends when either all of the Mafia is eliminated (town wins), or there are fewer townsfolk than Mafia members (Mafia wins). The game ends when either all of the Mafia is eliminated (town wins), or there are fewer townsfolk than Mafia members (Mafia wins).

The Mafia members are going to privately tell me who they would like to eliminate during the night. I will reveal to everyone what happened the next morning. Night eliminated players will not have their role revealed.

In addition to regular townsfolk and members of the Mafia, there is a Doctor and a Cop. The Doctor can choose someone to “save” during the night; if they choose the same person the Mafia choose, then that player will escape being eliminated that night. The Cop can “investigate” players during the day. The Doctor and Cop are on the same side as the town.

During the day, everybody (Townsfolk and Mafia) will publicly vote for a person to sacrifice; I will eliminate the person with the most votes at the end of the day and reveal what their role was.

The Mafia members know who each other are, but no one knows anyone else’s role except me. I have sent more specific instructions to the members of the Mafia, the Doctor, and the Cop. If you did not receive a PM from me, then you are a regular townsfolk.

You may use this thread to vote and post about the game. Anyone (playing or not playing, eliminated or not) can use this thread to speculate, discuss, accuse, or otherwise participate in the game; just please make sure to follow regular EB forum guidelines.

*PMs may only be utilized by the Mafia to speak to each other, and the Doctor and Cop to speak with the mod. No other PM usage is allowed during this round.*

To vote on a person to eliminate, mention me ( @MadamPirate PE ) in a post on this thread and tell me specifically that 1) you are voting and 2) the username of the person you are voting to eliminate. Please submit your votes by *9:00 pm Eastern Time* each day; I will count votes after that time as being for the next day.

Your vote only counts if you are playing and not yet eliminated. If there is a tie for most votes, I will pick one of the voted users at random; or have a best 2/3 rock paper scissors match. If there are no votes, I will pick a person at random (i.e. role will not matter) to eliminate; suffice it to say it’s in both groups’ best interest to vote for at least one person.

The first vote will take place tonight on *Monday, July 13th*.

For reference, the players in this round are:

*@ChebyshevII PE @jean15paul_PE @JayKay PE @RBHeadge PE @SaltySteve @DuranDuran @chart94 @ryankon518 @NikR_PE @blybrook PE @Roarbark @txjennah PE*


----------



## blybrook PE

MadamPirate PE said:


> Alright, I'll send out roles in a couple of hours (around my lunchtime). The mafia will be murdering @squaretaper LIT AF PE tonight, first vote will be tomorrow.
> 
> ETA: This keeps y'all from lynching the FNG the first night.






MadamPirate PE said:


> There are townsfolk (townies), and Mafia members. Townsfolk are going to try to eliminate the Mafia with extreme prejudice before the Mafia eliminates them. The game ends when either all of the Mafia is eliminated (town wins), or there are fewer townsfolk than Mafia members (Mafia wins). The game ends when either all of the Mafia is eliminated (town wins), or there are fewer townsfolk than Mafia members (Mafia wins).
> 
> The Mafia members are going to privately tell me who they would like to eliminate during the night. I will reveal to everyone what happened the next morning. Night eliminated players will not have their role revealed.
> 
> In addition to regular townsfolk and members of the Mafia, there is a Doctor and a Cop. The Doctor can choose someone to “save” during the night; if they choose the same person the Mafia choose, then that player will escape being eliminated that night. The Cop can “investigate” players during the day. The Doctor and Cop are on the same side as the town.
> 
> During the day, everybody (Townsfolk and Mafia) will publicly vote for a person to sacrifice; I will eliminate the person with the most votes at the end of the day and reveal what their role was.
> 
> The Mafia members know who each other are, but no one knows anyone else’s role except me. I have sent more specific instructions to the members of the Mafia, the Doctor, and the Cop. If you did not receive a PM from me, then you are a regular townsfolk.
> 
> You may use this thread to vote and post about the game. Anyone (playing or not playing, eliminated or not) can use this thread to speculate, discuss, accuse, or otherwise participate in the game; just please make sure to follow regular EB forum guidelines.
> 
> To vote on a person to eliminate, mention me ( @MadamPirate PE ) in a post on this thread and tell me specifically that 1) you are voting and 2) the username of the person you are voting to eliminate. Please submit your votes by *9:00 pm Eastern Time* each day; I will count votes after that time as being for the next day.
> 
> Your vote only counts if you are playing and not yet eliminated. If there is a tie for most votes, I will pick one of the voted users at random; or have a best 2/3 rock paper scissors match. If there are no votes, I will pick a person at random (i.e. role will not matter) to eliminate; suffice it to say it’s in both groups’ best interest to vote for at least one person.
> 
> The first vote will take place tonight on *Monday, July 13th*.
> 
> For reference, the players in this round are:
> 
> *@ChebyshevII PE @jean15paul_PE @JayKay PE @RBHeadge PE @SaltySteve @DuranDuran @chart94 @ryankon518 @NikR_PE @blybrook PE @Roarbark @txjennah PE*


Clarification on voting time: first vote *TODAY *in accordance with the most current post, or _tomorrow* *_per the earlier post as the Mafia hasn't lynched anyone yet and us townies don't know there's a mafia infestation?


----------



## User1

blybrook PE said:


> Clarification on voting time: first vote *TODAY *in accordance with the most current post, or _tomorrow* *_per the earlier post as the Mafia hasn't lynched anyone yet and us townies don't know there's a mafia infestation?


I vote that maf just self eliminates and lets the townies win!


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

I didn't see it in the instructions, but we're going with No PM'ing, right @MadamPirate PE??


----------



## MadamPirate PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> I didn't see it in the instructions, but we're going with No PM'ing, right @MadamPirate PE??


Correct, my bad, I'll add to the instructions post.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

blybrook PE said:


> Clarification on voting time: first vote *TODAY *in accordance with the most current post, or _tomorrow* *_per the earlier post as the Mafia hasn't lynched anyone yet and us townies don't know there's a mafia infestation?


We are going back to the old EB ways of starting to murder each other right away.


----------



## blybrook PE

MadamPirate PE said:


> We are going back to the old EB ways of starting to murder each other right away.


Alright, thanks for the clarification!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> View attachment 18103


hmm suspish


----------



## Dothracki PE

tj_PE said:


> GUYS IM A TOWNIE AGAIN ♥♥♥


Seems suspect...


----------



## RBHeadge PE

12 players, old rules. This should be fun!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

ryankon518 said:


> Seems suspect...


Ignore her, she ain't even playin.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> 12 players, old rules. This should be fun!


Mostly old rules. No PMing allowed.


----------



## User1

*PMs all of the peoples*


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE




----------



## MadamPirate PE

Alright kids, be good and have fun trying to murder each other!


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

tj_PE said:


> *PMs all of the peoples*


I didn't get a PM


----------



## Roarbark

jean15paul_PE said:


> I didn't get a PM


Don't feel bad, I am also not a "people" in TJ's eyes. 

Morning everyone!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Oh geez, we’re starting?


----------



## DLD PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> I didn't get a PM


Suspish



ChebyshevII PE said:


> Oh geez, we’re starting?


Suspish


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Day1 is always so random. Someone has to get voting started, so I did a thing...


----------



## User1

YOU'RE ALL MY PEOPLE I WAS KIDDINGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGA


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

@MadamPirate PE I vote for @ChebyshevII PE because random.org put him at the top of the suspect list.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

jean15paul_PE said:


> @MadamPirate PE I vote for @ChebyshevII PE because random.org put him at the top of the suspect list.


You don’t wanna do that, trust me. But so I don’t end up being the only one on the chopping block...

@MadamPirate PE I vote @jean15paul_PE until more information comes to light.


----------



## chart94 PE

I will jump on and vote for @ChebyshevII PE for no other reason than I dont trust robots. @MadamPirate PE


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

chart94 said:


> I will jump on and vote for @ChebyshevII PE for no other reason than I dont trust robots. @MadamPirate PE


----------



## Roarbark

jean15paul_PE said:


> Day1 is always so random. Someone has to get voting started, so I did a thing...
> 
> View attachment 18107


What is this sorcery


----------



## MadamPirate PE

VOTE UPDATE:

2 x @ChebyshevII PE (jp, chart)

1 x @jean15paul_PE (cheby)


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Roarbark said:


> What is this sorcery


I recorded a gif of my randomizing the list of players on random.org


----------



## Dothracki PE

@MadamPirate PE I vote for @jean15paul_PE to keep it interesting


----------



## Roarbark

Dammit, it's way harder to transition from Weekend -&gt; Work week when I'm working from home.
Welcome to the game/forum btw @ryankon518


----------



## MadamPirate PE

VOTE UPDATE:

2 x @ChebyshevII PE (jp, chart)

2 x @jean15paul_PE (cheby, ryan)


----------



## blybrook PE

@MadamPirate PE, I used a randomizer for the first day and came up with @JayKay PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE

VOTE UPDATE:

2 x @ChebyshevII PE (jp, chart)

2 x @jean15paul_PE (cheby, ryan)

1 x @JayKay PE (bly)


----------



## MadamPirate PE

I'm going to go build my new desk and will be unavailable for a bit. Should be back before time, though!


----------



## Roarbark

@MadamPirate PE I vote for @JayKay PE to make it a three way (tie), and cause I did absolutely nothing last round.


----------



## SaltySteve PE

@MadamPirate PE I vote for @Roarbark. Anyone care to join me so we can make this a 4 way tie?


----------



## DLD PE

Why not? 

@MadamPirate PE i vote for @Roarbark


----------



## MadamPirate PE

VOTE UPDATE:

2 x @ChebyshevII PE (jp, chart)

2 x @jean15paul_PE (cheby, ryan)

2 x @JayKay PE (bly, roar)

2 x @Roarbark (Steve, duran)


----------



## MadamPirate PE

13 minutes


----------



## MadamPirate PE

time! 

@ChebyshevII PE @jean15paul_PE @JayKay PE @Roarbark Please send me three sets of 10 RPS by 9:15 EST.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Time on RPS.

As no one sent me RPS, I will be doing sudden death RNG. One moment, please.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Sudden death RNG results:




@Roarbark was lynched by the town. He was normal townsfolk. 

Remaining players: @ChebyshevII PE @jean15paul_PE @JayKay PE @RBHeadge PE @SaltySteve @DuranDuran @chart94 @ryankon518 @NikR_PE @blybrook PE @txjennah PE


----------



## Roarbark

I suppose that's fair enough. @SaltySteve @DuranDuran 






Edit:
@MadamPirate PE sry didn't see the rock paper ask until now!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Roarbark said:


> I suppose that's fair enough. @SaltySteve @DuranDuran
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit:
> @MadamPirate PE sry didn't see the rock paper ask until now!


Is okay! I sorry you dead.


----------



## Roarbark

MadamPirate PE said:


> Is okay! I sorry you dead.


The gods of chaos have spoken.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Wow this got interesting. Sucks we lost a townie.


----------



## DLD PE

Sorry @Roarbark!

I blame @SaltySteve for this one!


----------



## SaltySteve PE

DuranDuran said:


> Sorry @Roarbark!
> 
> I blame @SaltySteve for this one!


bruh, I just threw the last person's name that posted before me into the hat. You're the one that sealed his fate.


----------



## SaltySteve PE

Roarbark said:


> I suppose that's fair enough. @SaltySteve @DuranDuran
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit:
> @MadamPirate PE sry didn't see the rock paper ask until now!


Someone had to get it. Sorry it had to be a fellow townie.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Who dat maf git?


----------



## MadamPirate PE

@ChebyshevII PE was killed by the mafia last night.

Remaining players: @jean15paul_PE @JayKay PE @RBHeadge PE @SaltySteve @DuranDuran @chart94 @ryankon518 @NikR_PE @blybrook PE @txjennah PE


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

MadamPirate PE said:


> @ChebyshevII PE was killed by the mafia last night.
> 
> Remaining players: @jean15paul_PE @JayKay PE @RBHeadge PE @SaltySteve @DuranDuran @chart94 @ryankon518 @NikR_PE @blybrook PE @txjennah PE


Dadgummit.


----------



## chart94 PE

I vote for @txjennah PE @MadamPirate PE


----------



## txjennah PE

chart94 said:


> I vote for @txjennah PE @MadamPirate PE


That's fair. I haven't been active. I'm not mafia though.


----------



## Dothracki PE

@MadamPirate PE My randomly selected vote goes to @DuranDuran


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Vote update:

1 x @txjennah PE (chart)

1 x @DuranDuran (ryan)


----------



## blybrook PE

Geeze, two townies gone in short order. We have to get the mafioso outta here!

 I’ll vote later today, hopefully some Intel shows up that helps make a decision.


----------



## DLD PE

I'm a regular townie, just so y'all know.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

DuranDuran said:


> I'm a regular townie, just so y'all know.


Awe... you just reminded me that @tj_PE isn't here to ask everyone if they are mafia.

I'm also a townie


----------



## NikR_PE

@MadamPirate PE I vote for @jean15paul_PE based on absolutely no info.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

NikR_PE said:


> @MadamPirate PE I vote for @jean15paul_PE based on absolutely no info.


Ugh... now I feel obligated to cast a retaliatory vote since I don't have any other info.

@MadamPirate PE I vote for @NikR_PE because he's being mean to me


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Vote update:

1 x @txjennah PE (chart)

1 x @DuranDuran (ryan)

1 x @jean15paul_PE (Nik)

1 x @NikR_PE (JP)


----------



## SaltySteve PE

@MadamPirate PE I vote for @DuranDuran for blaming me for Roars death.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Vote update:

1 x @txjennah PE (chart)

2 x @DuranDuran (ryan, steve)

1 x @jean15paul_PE (Nik)

1 x @NikR_PE (JP)


----------



## DLD PE

@MadamPirate PE i vote for @SaltySteve in retaliation.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

@MadamPirate PE I vote for @SaltySteve


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Vote update:

1 x @txjennah PE (chart)

2 x @DuranDuran (ryan, steve)

1 x @jean15paul_PE (Nik)

1 x @NikR_PE (JP)

2 x @SaltySteve (Duran, RB)


----------



## User1

ok guys i'm not playing so you can tell me. who's maf?


----------



## Roarbark

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Who dat maf git?


You had to ask.


----------



## DLD PE

tj_PE said:


> ok guys i'm not playing so you can tell me. who's maf?


Whoever got Cheby.


----------



## Roarbark

tj_PE said:


> ok guys i'm not playing so you can tell me. who's maf?


Not me!

edit:


----------



## txjennah PE

Ugh I have no idea what's going on. Definitely challenging to try and guess who is mafia without the townie threads.  @MadamPirate PE I'm going to vote for @chart94


----------



## MadamPirate PE

1 x @txjennah PE (chart)

2 x @DuranDuran (ryan, steve)

1 x @jean15paul_PE (Nik)

1 x @NikR_PE (JP)

2 x @SaltySteve (Duran, RB)

1 x @chart94 (txj)


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

does anyone have any actionable intel or useful reads? because it feel like we're shooting blind


----------



## RBHeadge PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> does anyone have any actionable intel or useful reads? because it feel like we're shooting blind


Day 1 votes are almost always blind. Day 2 votes usually aren't much better informed. Even when we could use PMs, there wasn't much of a coalition or useful voting block by the second vote. The cop would still have to be a little cautious to avoid making themselves or their ally(s) a target.

At least in the old method, we could feel each other out via PM without comprising too much infosec. In this version of the game, we have to air everything in the open for all to see. We're still figuring each other out this round. I expect the conversation to pick up by day 3 or 4. 

Further, The cop is more valuable than a JoAT in that they are the only one who can investigate - and investigate every night. The cop is to lose the towns best weapon.  There are two JoATs, to lose one early game isn't as big a blow to the town. The cop would be foolish to announce anything at this point in the game.

I've got a hypothesis going based on last night's vote. I have little confidence in it but I have nothing else to work with, don't see any other useful information coming in the near future, so I feel it's worth testing.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Day 1 votes are almost always blind. Day 2 votes usually aren't much better informed. Even when we could use PMs, there wasn't much of a coalition or useful voting block by the second vote. The cop would still have to be a little cautious to avoid making themselves or their ally(s) a target.
> 
> At least in the old method, we could feel each other out via PM without comprising too much infosec. In this version of the game, we have to air everything in the open for all to see. We're still figuring each other out this round. I expect the conversation to pick up by day 3 or 4.
> 
> Further, The cop is more valuable than a JoAT in that they are the only one who can investigate - and investigate every night. The cop is to lose the towns best weapon.  There are two JoATs, to lose one early game isn't as big a blow to the town. The cop would be foolish to announce anything at this point in the game.
> 
> I've got a hypothesis going based on last night's vote. I have little confidence in it but I have nothing else to work with, don't see any other useful information coming in the near future, so I feel it's worth testing.


It's hard for me to read this 4-way or 6-way votes. 1 v 1 votes are much easier to draw conclusions from.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Ten players remain. Assume three mafia. So we basically have to take out a mafia member in the next two votes or we lose.

Eight of ten players have voted today.

My ratings below are predicated on the hypothesis I alluded too above. It could very well be disproven tonight and these ratings should be considered tomorrow.

Players I'm suspicious of:

jk, jean, salty

Players I doubt are mafia:

chart, ryan, bly, duran

idk

nikr, txjen


----------



## blybrook PE

It's hard to get a read on anything from yesterday's or today's posts thus far. We've already lost two townies and have to make our vote count tonight.

The multiple person ties are hard to gauge, but at least people are voting, and voting often. 

I'm going to stick with my vote from yesterday and repeat it again today. @MadamPirate PE, I hereby vote for @JayKay PE because she's just too quiet. This isn't normal per previous games.


----------



## chart94 PE

im gonna go with the redneck mafia aka @blybrook PE, i switch my vote to @JayKay PE @MadamPirate PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE

2 x @DuranDuran (ryan, steve)

1 x @jean15paul_PE (Nik)

1 x @NikR_PE (JP)

2 x @SaltySteve (Duran, RB)

1 x @chart94 (txj)

2 x @JayKay PE (bly, chart)


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Ten players remain. Assume three mafia. So we basically have to take out a mafia member in the next two votes or we lose.
> 
> Eight of ten players have voted today.
> 
> My ratings below are predicated on the hypothesis I alluded too above. It could very well be disproven tonight and these ratings should be considered tomorrow.
> 
> Players I'm suspicious of:
> 
> jk, jean, salty
> 
> Players I doubt are mafia:
> 
> chart, ryan, bly, duran
> 
> idk
> 
> nikr, txjen


Curious how I ended up on the suspicious list, but ¯\_(ツ)_/¯ . I'm hoping that more info will demonstrate my innocence.

I tend to follow RB because he's so good at analyzing everything, but I've also found that every time I change my vote I end up in trouble. Probably will take the wait and see approach.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Time!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

@DuranDuran @SaltySteve and @JayKay PE please send me 3 rounds of 10 RPS by 10pm EST.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Is it too late? I just signed on


----------



## MadamPirate PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> Is it too late? I just signed on


Yup.

Waiting for RPS from Steve and JayKay.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

oh, I didn't read and thought I was one of the RPS people


----------



## MadamPirate PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> oh, I didn't read and thought I was one of the RPS people


S'okay.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Time is up for RPS.

@DuranDuran is safe because he sent me RPS.

Sudden death RNG for @SaltySteve and @JayKay PE, best of three, highest number wins:




@SaltySteve was lynched by the town. He was mafia. 

Remaining players: @jean15paul_PE @JayKay PE @RBHeadge PE @DuranDuran @chart94 @ryankon518 @blybrook PE @NikR_PE @txjennah PE


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

View attachment 17961


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

MadamPirate PE said:


> @SaltySteve was lynched by the town. He was mafia.


I knew it!


----------



## blybrook PE

Alright! Way to go townies! Let’s keep this momentum going and get our town cleaned up!!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

I've got a feeling that this three-eyed fish is about to spend the rest of the round with his two-eyed cousins, so here's my reads:

*mafia++*


jk (who hasn't logged on since Friday)

*mafia+*


jean

*neutral*


txjen

*townie+*


ryan

nikr

*townie++*


chart

bly

duran


----------



## SaltySteve PE




----------



## SaltySteve PE

Is it too late to claim JOAT status?


----------



## MadamPirate PE

@blybrook PE was whacked by the mafia last night. 

Remaining players: @jean15paul_PE @JayKay PE @RBHeadge PE @DuranDuran @chart94 @ryankon518 @NikR_PE @txjennah PE


----------



## RBHeadge PE

@MadamPirate PE I vote for @JayKay PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Vote Update:

1 x @JayKay PE (rb)


----------



## chart94 PE

i also vote for @JayKay PE @MadamPirate PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Vote Update:

2 x @JayKay PE (rb, chart)


----------



## MadamPirate PE

I have to run off to a meeting, so no updates til I get back.


----------



## NikR_PE

Trusting our 3-eyed friend here.



RBHeadge PE said:


> @MadamPirate PE I vote for @JayKay PE


@MadamPirate PE, I vote for @JayKay PE


----------



## DLD PE

@MadamPirate PE I vote for @JayKay PE


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

I guess I'll trust @RBHeadge PE's hypothesis. I don't have much else to go on.

But I will add that I'm a townie

@MadamPirate PE I vote for @JayKay PE also.


----------



## blybrook PE

Lynch early and Lynch often! Avenge your fallen townies!


----------



## Dothracki PE

@MadamPirate PE I vote for @JayKay PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Vote Update:

6 x @JayKay PE (rb, chart, Nik, Duran, jp, ryan)


----------



## DLD PE

MadamPirate PE said:


> Vote Update:
> 
> 6 x @JayKay PE (rb, chart, Nik, Duran, jp, ryan)


Dang this one's gonna be close.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

DuranDuran said:


> Dang this one's gonna be close.




Could the cop please investigate @jean15paul_PE tonight? Just as a last check on my hypothesis.

Or s/he could investigate me, but it's only going to turn up "normal townsperson".


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Could the cop please investigate @jean15paul_PE tonight? Just as a last check on my hypothesis.
> 
> Or s/he could investigate me, but it's only going to turn up "normal townsperson".


LOL, continuing the streak of most investigated!!! Honestly, I'd be surprised if I hadn't already been investigated. Just saying that I'm #TeamTownie this go 'round.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

That's fair. I'm much more confident that JK is mafia than I am about you. And if I'm wrong about JK then the worst thing that happens is that a non-participating player is voted out tonight.


----------



## blybrook PE

Provided the Mafia hasn't off'd the cop and/or the doc. 

Townies need to clean out the mafioso!


----------



## txjennah PE

@MadamPirate PE I vote for @JayKay PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE

7 x @JayKay PE (rb, chart, Nik, Duran, jp, ryan, txj)


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Time!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

@JayKay PE was lynched by the town. She was a normal townsperson.

Remaining players: @jean15paul_PE @RBHeadge PE @DuranDuran @chart94 @ryankon518 @NikR_PE @txjennah PE


----------



## RBHeadge PE

balls


----------



## blybrook PE

Hopefully JK wasn't the cop.


----------



## DLD PE

Ummmm feck!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

blybrook PE said:


> Hopefully JK wasn't the cop.








MadamPirate PE said:


> @JayKay PE was lynched by the town.* She was a normal townsperson.*


----------



## blybrook PE

I’ve seen that before for the doc and cop to keep the mafia in the dark


----------



## MadamPirate PE

blybrook PE said:


> I’ve seen that before for the doc and cop to keep the mafia in the dark


Mods reveal roles during the daytime kill, nighttime kills are anonymous.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Feck, another dead townie.

Yay, another friend in purgatory.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

MadamPirate PE said:


> @JayKay PE was lynched by the town. She was a normal townsperson.
> 
> Remaining players: @jean15paul_PE @RBHeadge PE @DuranDuran @chart94 @ryankon518 @NikR_PE @txjennah PE


Dangit! Sorry @JayKay PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE

@RBHeadge PE was whacked by the mafia last night. Only a handful of scales were left.

Remaining players: @jean15paul_PE @DuranDuran @chart94 @ryankon518 @NikR_PE @txjennah PE


----------



## NikR_PE

I will go back to my original hunch. @MadamPirate PE, I vote for @jean15paul_PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE

vote update:

1 x @jean15paul_PE (nik)


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Assuming two mafia left, then the town must lynch a mafia tonight (or make a doctor save tonight) or it's game over.


----------



## blybrook PE

Townies have to get this town cleaned up! Are you going to let the mafia run things?


----------



## chart94 PE

I’m voting for @txjennah PE @MadamPirate PE


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

NikR_PE said:


> I will go back to my original hunch. @MadamPirate PE, I vote for @jean15paul_PE


I'm definitely on the townies' side this round. Please don't vote for me.

I don't think I'm going to retaliate vote. I'm going to trust my gut because we have to get mafia today.

@MadamPirate PE I vote for @DuranDuran. Just feels like he's playing differently this round.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

vote update:

1 x @jean15paul_PE (nik)

1 x @txjennah PE (chart)

1 x @DuranDuran (jp)


----------



## DLD PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> I'm definitely on the townies' side this round. Please don't vote for me.
> 
> I don't think I'm going to retaliate vote. I'm going to trust my gut because we have to get mafia today.
> 
> @MadamPirate PE I vote for @DuranDuran. Just feels like he's playing differently this round.


True, but I said I would be more busy this round and wouldn't be able to keep a spreadsheet.  

@MadamPirate PE I vote for @jean15paul_PE

I will point out @ryankon518 has been awfully quiet for a new player and both he and @txjennah PE piled on bandwagon votes against @JayKay PE when it didn't matter anymore.  Those would be on my suspect list after JP.

Was @jean15paul_PE investigated?  We need to make sure we get this vote right!


----------



## NikR_PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> I'm definitely on the townies' side this round. Please don't vote for me.
> 
> I don't think I'm going to retaliate vote. I'm going to trust my gut because we have to get mafia today.
> 
> @MadamPirate PE I vote for @DuranDuran. Just feels like he's playing differently this round.


@DuranDuran and @RBHeadge PE voted out the only mafia we lynched. So It is highly suspish why you would vote for duran


----------



## MadamPirate PE

vote update:

2 x @jean15paul_PE (nik, duran)

1 x @txjennah PE (chart)

1 x @DuranDuran (jp)


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

NikR_PE said:


> @DuranDuran and @RBHeadge PE voted out the only mafia we lynched. So It is highly suspish why you would vote for duran


hm... apparently I missed that. But you're right, great point...


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

DuranDuran said:


> I will point out @ryankon518 has been awfully quiet for a new player and both he and @txjennah PE piled on bandwagon votes against @JayKay PE when it didn't matter anymore.  Those would be on my suspect list after JP.


I probably need to make a spreadsheet because I haven't been tracking the votes. Gotta make time.

@MadamPirate PE I'll change my vote to @ryankon518


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Also triple post... 

View attachment 18074


----------



## MadamPirate PE

vote update:

2 x @jean15paul_PE (nik, duran)

1 x @txjennah PE (chart)

1 x @ryankon518 (jp)

BTW, congrats on not lynching the FNG the first couple of days.


----------



## Dothracki PE

blybrook PE said:


> Lynch early and Lynch often! Avenge your fallen townies!


I am a quiet observer trying to figure out this game. Not really much for me to say before I guess. I joined the lynch mob mentality because of what bly said above.

I have nothing else to go on but what has happened in the thread, which I guess is what we all must do. I I took a look at who was eliminated and didn't really come up with much. But cheby was the first to be eliminated and his vote was for JP,  Bly was second and his vote was for JK, and lastly RB was eliminated when we all voted for JK. Maybe the last was because he was more active in trying to figure this out. JP was always a mafia suspect on his list.

Maybe also suspect that first round Nik did not vote, second round, Nik and JP voted for each other, and Nik is now voting for JP again.

@MadamPirate PE I vote for @jean15paul_PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE

vote update:

3 x @jean15paul_PE (nik, duran, ryan)

1 x @txjennah PE (chart)

1 x @ryankon518 (jp)


----------



## DLD PE

ryankon518 said:


> I am a quiet observer trying to figure out this game. Not really much for me to say before I guess. I joined the lynch mob mentality because of what bly said above.
> 
> I have nothing else to go on but what has happened in the thread, which I guess is what we all must do. I I took a look at who was eliminated and didn't really come up with much. But cheby was the first to be eliminated and his vote was for JP,  Bly was second and his vote was for JK, and lastly RB was eliminated when we all voted for JK. Maybe the last was because he was more active in trying to figure this out. JP was always a mafia suspect on his list.
> 
> Maybe also suspect that first round Nik did not vote, second round, Nik and JP voted for each other, and Nik is now voting for JP again.
> 
> @MadamPirate PE I vote for @jean15paul_PE


For a new guy, that is a very good analysis. Much better than my first round when I mouthed off and got my head kicked off and the rest of my body parts were used as stocking stuffers.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Still hoping the cop can shed some clarity


----------



## MadamPirate PE

DuranDuran said:


> For a new guy, that is a very good analysis. Much better than my first round when I mouthed off and got my head kicked off and the rest of my body parts were used as stocking stuffers.


Yeah, you and @SaltySteve definitely got hazed. I didn't get it nearly as bad as you two did.


----------



## blybrook PE

At least ya'll didn't get chipped like some players...


----------



## RBHeadge PE

paging @LyceeFruit PE


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

DuranDuran said:


> For a new guy, that is a very good analysis. Much better than my first round when I mouthed off and got my head kicked off and the rest of my body parts were used as stocking stuffers.


Is that a southern thing? 'Cause you're making me scared to visit.


----------



## txjennah PE

@DuranDuran I voted for @JayKay PEdue to her relative absence from the game and RB's analysis. I understand the optics with the timing of my vote.

Right now am torn between @ryankon518 and @jean15paul_PE. Leaning towards  @ryankon518 but am open to changing my mind with more data.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

@MadamPirate PE I vote for @txjennah PE


----------



## Dothracki PE

Audi driver said:


> @MadamPirate PE I vote for @txjennah PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE

vote update:

3 x @jean15paul_PE (nik, duran, ryan)

1 x @txjennah PE (chart, audi) 

1 x @ryankon518 (jp)


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Yall should reconsider. I'm a townie


----------



## DLD PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> Yall should reconsider. I'm a townie


"I'm gonna ride it all night long!"


----------



## MadamPirate PE

DuranDuran said:


> "I'm gonna ride it all night long!"


NO DON't AAAAAAAGHHHH


----------



## DLD PE

MadamPirate PE said:


> NO DON't AAAAAAAGHHHH


What you gonna blame me agin?


----------



## DLD PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Is that a southern thing? 'Cause you're making me scared to visit.


Nah don't be sceered.  But if you hear a couple 'o banjos playin, yer on yer own. I won't be around.


----------



## DLD PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> Yall should reconsider. I'm a townie


I might if there was some reliable info to go on, otherwise....

"Well I want to drive it all night long!"


----------



## MadamPirate PE

DuranDuran said:


> What you gonna blame me agin?


I didn't blame you earlier, but I'm gonna blame you now!


----------



## DLD PE

:waiting:


----------



## DLD PE

Time.


----------



## DLD PE

For another drink!  Bwaaahaahaa!

:beerbang:


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Time!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

@jean15paul_PE was lynched by the town. 

HE WAS MAFIA. 

Remaining players: @DuranDuran @chart94 @ryankon518 @NikR_PE @txjennah PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Sorry about the late time call the last couple days, folks. I'm having house drama.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

MadamPirate PE said:


> @jean15paul_PE was lynched by the town.
> 
> HE WAS MAFIA.
> 
> Remaining players: @DuranDuran @chart94 @ryankon518 @NikR_PE @txjennah PE


I KNEW IT.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

2 out of 3 aint bad


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE




----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

I hate being mafia. I had 1 good round as mafia like 6 months ago and now no one ever trusts me.


----------



## Roarbark

@jean15paul_PE


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Roarbark said:


> @jean15paul_PE


----------



## DLD PE

Sorry @jean15paul_PE, but you had to go!  Hey it's better to be investigated early and often than killed early and often!

In case I'm nightkilled:

If the cop is still around, I would investigate @ryankon518. If nothing turns up, @txjennah PE would be next on my suspect list.

I have no special powers.


----------



## Dothracki PE

Roarbark said:


> @jean15paul_PE





jean15paul_PE said:


> View attachment 18133









Except Obi Wan says that Chancellor Palpatine is evil two seconds before Anakin says the Jedi are evil. So that goes out the window.


----------



## Dothracki PE

DuranDuran said:


> If the cop is still around, I would investigate @ryankon518. If nothing turns up, @txjennah PE would be next on my suspect list.


If I was mafia, why would I vote to lynch @jean15paul_PE

@txjennah PE did not vote although was contemplating voting me out. Just wanted to point that out as well in case I am whacked in the night.


----------



## txjennah PE

@MadamPirate PEI vote for @chart94. He hasn't voted for any of the confirmed mafia and I don't think that's coincidence.


----------



## DLD PE

txjennah PE said:


> @MadamPirate PEI vote for @chart94. He hasn't voted for any of the confirmed mafia and I don't think that's coincidence.


Fair point and should be considered.


----------



## chart94 PE

Except I think YOU ARE MAFIA @txjennah PE, which is why I keep voting for you. Today is no different, I vote for @txjennah PE @MadamPirate PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE

@DuranDuran was whacked by the mafia in the middle of the night. All that was left was a pile of half-worked three phase circuit problems. 

Remaining players: @chart94 @ryankon518 @NikR_PE @txjennah PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Vote update:

1 x @chart94 (txj)

1 x @txjennah PE (chart)


----------



## DLD PE

MadamPirate PE said:


> @DuranDuran was whacked by the mafia in the middle of the night. All that was left was a pile of half-worked three phase circuit problems.
> 
> Remaining players: @chart94 @ryankon518 @NikR_PE @txjennah PE


That's freaky.  I'm turning off the little camera on my laptop right now!


----------



## DLD PE

And...


----------



## MadamPirate PE

DuranDuran said:


> That's freaky.  I'm turning off the little camera on my laptop right now!
> 
> View attachment 18134


Well, I knew you've been studying!


----------



## Dothracki PE

MadamPirate PE said:


> @DuranDuran was whacked by the mafia in the middle of the night. All that was left was a pile of half-worked three phase circuit problems.


Always remember the square root of 3...


----------



## txjennah PE

chart94 said:


> Except I think YOU ARE MAFIA @txjennah PE, which is why I keep voting for you. Today is no different, I vote for @txjennah PE @MadamPirate PE


Yeah you just vote for me every morning and leave. I def think you're mafia.


----------



## chart94 PE

txjennah PE said:


> Yeah you just vote for me every morning and leave. I def think you're mafia.


I have been busy living the life of a beach bum aka getting my work done then going to the beach with some bacardi mixed with crystal light in bubba. Keeps her ice cold all day!


----------



## DLD PE

chart94 said:


> Except I think YOU ARE MAFIA @txjennah PE, which is why I keep voting for you. Today is no different, I vote for @txjennah PE @MadamPirate PE






txjennah PE said:


> Yeah you just vote for me every morning and leave. I def think you're mafia.


opcorn:


----------



## Dothracki PE

DuranDuran said:


> opcorn:


Me too except I need to figure out which one is mafia... where is @NikR_PE in all of this?


----------



## NikR_PE

ryankon518 said:


> Me too except I need to figure out which one is mafia... where is @NikR_PE in all of this?


Dude, i have been after jp. There was no need for me to vote him out if I am mafia.

But @jean15paul_PE voting for you yesterday seemed like a vote to divert attention away from you. So @MadamPirate PE, i vote for @ryankon518


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Vote update:

1 x @chart94 (txj)

1 x @txjennah PE (chart)

1 x @ryankon518 (nik)


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NikR_PE said:


> I am mafia.


Well, that settles it!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

NikR_PE said:


> Dude, i have been after jp. There was no need for me to vote him out. I am mafia.
> 
> But @jean15paul_PE voting for you yesterday seemed like a vote to divert attention away from you. So @MadamPirate PE, i vote for @ryankon518


----------



## NikR_PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Well, that settles it!


Haha. Didnt notice that. Fixed


----------



## JayKay PE

o hai. I lost my phone traveling and my dad didn’t want to get a replacement since we traveled upstate for a couple days. What hijinks did I miss?


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

JayKay PE said:


> o hai. I lost my phone traveling and my dad didn’t want to get a replacement since we traveled upstate for a couple days. What hijinks did I miss?


Nothing much. Just @RBHeadge PE leading the whole town to murder you.


----------



## txjennah PE

JayKay PE said:


> o hai. I lost my phone traveling and my dad didn’t want to get a replacement since we traveled upstate for a couple days. What hijinks did I miss?


you dead


----------



## JayKay PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> Nothing much. Just @RBHeadge PE leading the whole town to murder you.


You know what? Not out of character. I hope it helped find some mafia. 
 

@txjennah PE rude. You prob didn’t even weep tastefully into an embroidered handkerchief.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

JayKay PE said:


> jean15paul_PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JayKay PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> o hai. I lost my phone traveling and my dad didn’t want to get a replacement since we traveled upstate for a couple days. What hijinks did I miss?
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing much. Just @RBHeadge PE leading the whole town to murder you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You know what? Not out of character. I hope it helped find some mafia.
Click to expand...

Yeah, sorry about that @JayKay PE. I hypothesized that you, @jean15paul_PE, or both we're mafia. The evidence was stronger for you. Oops. We got @jean15paul_PE the next evening.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

MadamPirate PE said:


> Vote update:
> 
> 1 x @chart94 (txj)
> 
> 1 x @txjennah PE (chart)
> 
> 1 x @ryankon518 (nik)


 *cough* There's only one mafia left. And the town *has* to get it right tonight assuming no doctor save. Only a 1/3 chance that the random number generator will get this right.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

@RBHeadge PE how do you do the nested quotes? I can multiquote but they show up in series, not nested.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

cursor over the quote box, a  "+" box on the top left corner, drag it into the other quote box.


----------



## DLD PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Yeah, sorry about that @JayKay PE. I hypothesized that you, @jean15paul_PE, or both we're mafia. The evidence was stronger for you. Oops. We got @jean15paul_PE the next evening.


If we lose it's all your fault!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

18 minutes.


----------



## Dothracki PE

I've been looking over the transcript several times today and can't really find anything dramatically telling. I have a feeling it is either @txjennah PE or @chart94 but how do you sort out the liar? (Rhetorical question). I have noticed that @RBHeadge PE was right on 2 out of 3 of his mafia picks and he believed that @chart94 was definitely not mafia. Rather than leave it to a chance elimination, I would rather take a slightly educated guess and have a higher change of choosing the last mafia member. Plus @Audi driver, P.E. has also voted for this person, maybe just for fun, but maybe an outsider opinion.

@MadamPirate PE I vote to lynch @txjennah PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Vote update:

1 x @chart94 (txj)

2 x @txjennah PE (chart, Ryan)

1 x @ryankon518 (nik)


----------



## txjennah PE

@MadamPirate PE i vote for @ryankon518


----------



## Roarbark




----------



## MadamPirate PE

2 x @txjennah PE (chart, Ryan)

2 x @ryankon518 (nik, txj)


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Time.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

@ryankon518 @txjennah PE please send me three rounds of 10 RPS by 9:30 pm EST.


----------



## txjennah PE

ok I actually sent the rps this time


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Results:


txjennah


ryankon


Rock


Rock


Rock


*Paper*


Paper


Paper


*Rock*


Scissors


Scissors


Scissors


Scissors


*Rock*


Paper


*Scissors*


Rock


*Paper*


Scissors


*Rock*


Paper


Paper


 


 


*Rock*


Scissors


Rock


*Paper*


Paper


Paper


Rock


*Paper*


Scissors


*Rock*


Scissors


Scissors


*Paper*


Rock


Rock


Rock


Scissors


Scissors


Paper


Paper


 


 


Rock


Rock


Rock


Rock


Paper


*Scissors*


*Rock*


Scissors


*Scissors*


Paper


Scissors


*Rock*


Paper


Paper


*Rock*


Scissors


Scissors


Scissors


Paper


*Scissors*



@txjennah PE was lynched by the town. She was mafia.

TOWN WINS!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Yasss! This dead cop’s so happy!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

I was rather impressed with the Mafia's ability to 1-2 the cop and the doc this round.


----------



## JayKay PE

Huzzah!!! This dead weight’s so happy!


----------



## DLD PE

good game all!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

For those who are feeling lazy, bly was the doc.


----------



## txjennah PE

Good game yall!

I'm surprised it came down to rps because I literally forgot to vote yesterday


----------



## Dothracki PE

Thanks everyone for not lynching the FNG right away!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

gg all


----------



## blybrook PE

Gg all. The dead doc is happy that the townies pulled it off!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

ryankon518 said:


> Thanks everyone for not lynching the FNG right away!


Yes, I'm proud of you guys for not lynching him! I hope you come back, @ryankon518!


----------



## chart94 PE

I KNEW IT!!!


----------



## Roarbark

ryankon518 said:


> Thanks everyone for not lynching the FNG right away!









Can't promise I wouldn't have lynched you if I survived the first day though.   .
Surviving your first game!? That must be some kind of record!

Hope everyone has a good weekend!


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> You don’t wanna do that, trust me. But so I don’t end up being the only one on the chopping block...
> 
> @MadamPirate PE I vote @jean15paul_PE until more information comes to light.


"TRUST ME"

Just for the record, it was those two words that let me to target you @ChebyshevII PE. Sounded like something a cop or doctor would say.

@blybrook PE we just got lucky with you.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

@RBHeadge PE can you reveal your hypothesis that led to me being outed?


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Also GOOD GAME all


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

jean15paul_PE said:


> "TRUST ME"
> 
> Just for the record, it was those two words that let me to target you @ChebyshevII PE. Sounded like something a cop or doctor would say.
> 
> @blybrook PE we just got lucky with you.


My line of thinking was, since I’m not maf, I would have been one of the first to get ousted anyway.

Plus, I was hoping that might also tip off the doc.


----------



## DLD PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> @RBHeadge PE can you reveal your hypothesis that led to me being outed?


When you voted for me probably.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> @RBHeadge PE can you reveal your hypothesis that led to me being outed?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

I will say that it relied only on the sequence of the first day's vote and the subsequent nightkill. 

Further, one could deduce everyone's alignment based only on voting behavior on day 1 and 4.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

ryankon518 said:


> DuranDuran said:
> 
> 
> 
> If the cop is still around, I would investigate @ryankon518. If nothing turns up, @txjennah PE would be next on my suspect list.
> 
> 
> 
> If I was mafia, why would I vote to lynch @jean15paul_PE
Click to expand...

FWIW, your vote for @jean15paul_PE *alone* could not used to prove your town alignment. It was not an inherently "consequential" vote at the time. This was the sequence:



MadamPirate PE said:


> vote update:
> 
> 2 x @jean15paul_PE (nik, duran)
> 
> 1 x @txjennah PE (chart)
> 
> 1 x @ryankon518 (jp)





ryankon518 said:


> @MadamPirate PE I vote for @jean15paul_PE





MadamPirate PE said:


> vote update:
> 
> 3 x @jean15paul_PE (nik, duran, ryan)
> 
> 1 x @txjennah PE (chart)
> 
> 1 x @ryankon518 (jp)


Your vote wasn't a tie-breaker or tie-maker-leading-to-a-winning-vote, so in a vacuum your alignment can't be derived. It could be interpreted as only retaliatory or piling on.  It was however a vote that got a mafiosa to the 50% mark, so it _lightly implies_ townie alignment.

Your alignment, and @chart94's, were ultimately inferred via POE based on other things that happened during that day's vote. Namely:



MadamPirate PE said:


> vote update:
> 
> 2 x @jean15paul_PE (nik, duran)
> 
> 1 x @txjennah PE (chart)
> 
> 1 x @DuranDuran (jp)





jean15paul_PE said:


> jean15paul_PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NikR_PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> @DuranDuran and @RBHeadge PE voted out the only mafia we lynched. So It is highly suspish why you would vote for duran
> 
> 
> 
> hm... apparently I missed that. But you're right, great point...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I probably need to make a spreadsheet because I haven't been tracking the votes. Gotta make time.
> 
> @MadamPirate PE I'll change my vote to @ryankon518
Click to expand...




MadamPirate PE said:


> vote update:
> 
> 2 x @jean15paul_PE (nik, duran)
> 
> 1 x @txjennah PE (chart)
> 
> 1 x @ryankon518 (jp)


@jean15paul_PE was called out for voting for a obvious-townie. So he had to change his vote to save face. He could have tied up the vote by voting for @txjennah PE but he didn't. Instead he voted for @ryankon518. Why? He can't vote for @DuranDuran or @NikR_PE because they're townies-in-deed. That left @chart94, @ryankon518, or @txjennah PE - one of whom was a mafia teammate. By not voting for @txjennah PE it strongly implies that he is protecting her and avoiding a path that guarantees a mafia lynch.

Aside 1: Strategically I don't agree with the move. (1) It betrays @txjennah PE's alignment, and (2) had he voted for @txjennah PE, it would have given her an excuse to vote for him and if done quickly enough, it could *look like *a critical vote and be *spun* as proof of her townieness - something that would have benefited the mafia in the long game; it would not have proven her towniess though. Sure the mafia loses the day, but they can still win overall. However in hindsight,  you would have voted immediately thereafter for @jean15paul_PE, and in a non-retaliatory way. It would have proven your townieness. Since in this scenario, where the lynch vote was a potential game-winner for the mafia, it would not have served a non-targeted mafiosa well to vote out one of their own.

The sequence continues that @jean15paul_PE cast's a vote for @ryankon518. In a vacuum it could be interpreted as a diversion. His meaningless vote for @ryankon518 is a way of protecting a fellow mafia. And indeed @NikR_PE interpreted it that way. I don't fault him for that view. But when combined with @jean15paul_PE not making the more strategic vote above, it actually clears @ryankon518 of being mafia. All this strongly implies @txjennah PE is mafia.

_Aside 2_: If @jean15paul_PE voted for @chart94 it could have been viewed as further protection of @txjennah PE. But it could have also been used as a set-up for @ryankon518 since his alignment at the time was ambiguous. In retrospect it wouldn't have worked anyway.

@DuranDuran's suggestion to investigate @ryankon518 or @txjennah PE is really just "putting a bow on it", it wasn't needed, but it could have been useful to avoid the late game second guessing.

FWIW, my updated ratings post Day 4 vote would have looked like:

Townie+++

@NikR_PE, @DuranDuran

Townie++

@ryankon518 

Townie+

@chart94

Mafia++

@txjennah PE


----------



## Dothracki PE

Thanks @RBHeadge PE for the feedback. I need to learn to make a better case to not seem ambiguous to others if I don't need to be.


----------



## DLD PE

I think I'll just stick to 3-phase circuits.

It's easier to just suspect @jean15paul_PE every time and be done with it.


----------



## DLD PE

DuranDuran said:


> I think I'll just stick to 3-phase circuits.
> 
> It's easier to just suspect @jean15paul_PE every time and be done with it.


@jean15paul_PE ya know I'm just messin!


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

DuranDuran said:


> @jean15paul_PE ya know I'm just messin!


LOL. Of course


----------



## RBHeadge PE

ryankon518 said:


> Thanks @RBHeadge PE for the feedback. I need to learn to make a better case to not seem ambiguous to others if I don't need to be.


No worries! Most people don't give elaborate explanations.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Who's in for another round?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

MadamPirate PE said:


> Who's in for another round?


Me, as per usual.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

MadamPirate PE said:


> Who's in for another round?


I'm in. But fair warning, I'm considering completely changing my play style.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

MadamPirate PE said:


> Who's in for another round?


in



jean15paul_PE said:


> I'm in. But fair warning, I'm considering completely changing my play style.


----------



## DLD PE

I'll play if @LyceeFruit PE and @Audi driver, P.E. play.


----------



## Dothracki PE

I am in for the next one @MadamPirate PE


----------



## SaltySteve PE

I'm out this round. Weeks keep ticking by and I need to get my brain pointed in the right direction.


----------



## SaltySteve PE

On a side note, one of my bunnies kindled last week. 7 of the 9 have made it this far in 95+ degree weather.


----------



## txjennah PE

SaltySteve said:


> On a side note, one of my bunnies kindled last week. 7 of the 9 have made it this far in 95+ degree weather.
> 
> View attachment 18143


AHHHHHHH THIS IS SO CUTE


----------



## txjennah PE

@MadamPirate PE I'm in for more lazy, forgetful playing, i.e. do not make me mafia for the love of god


----------



## MadamPirate PE

txjennah PE said:


> @MadamPirate PE I'm in for more lazy, forgetful playing, i.e. do not make me mafia for the love of god


It wasn't me, it was the RNG!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

SaltySteve said:


> I'm out this round. Weeks keep ticking by and I need to get my brain pointed in the right direction.


Yeah you do, buddy!


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

SaltySteve said:


> I'm out this round. Weeks keep ticking by and I need to get my brain pointed in the right direction.


What direction is that? I'm guessing West-Southwest?


----------



## DLD PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> What directly is that? I'm guessing West-Southwest?


He needs to solve for the short circuit current for a three phase bolted fault using the MVA method and then verify using the PU method.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

DuranDuran said:


> He needs to solve for the short circuit current for a three phase bolted fault using the MVA method and then verify using the PU method.


V=IR
P=IV
(That's all I got when it comes to EE)


----------



## DLD PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> V=IR
> P=IV
> (That's all I got when it comes to EE)


U=IDK


----------



## User1

jean15paul_PE said:


> I hate being mafia. I had 1 good round as mafia like 6 months ago and now no one ever trusts me.


BECAUSE YOU LIEDED TO MEEEEEE


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

jean15paul_PE said:


> V=IR
> P=IV
> (That's all I got when it comes to EE)


That's literally all you need in most cases.


----------



## User1

still out. life is hard.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

DuranDuran said:


> He needs to solve for the short circuit current for a three phase bolted fault using the MVA method and then verify using the PU method.


----------



## DLD PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> That's literally all you need in most cases.


+/- sq rt of 3


----------



## SaltySteve PE

DuranDuran said:


> +/- sq rt of 3


Beat me to it.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

DuranDuran said:


> +/- sq rt of 3






SaltySteve said:


> Beat me to it.


Indeed. I was exaggerating. Maybe should have followed up my post with /s.


----------



## SaltySteve PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Indeed. I was exaggerating. Maybe should have followed up my post with /s.


I dunno. I'd say you were pretty spot on. A good portion of material circles back around to those basic equations.


----------



## blybrook PE

I'm out this week. Extra layer of crap at the office to deal with.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

SaltySteve said:


> I dunno. I'd say you were pretty spot on. A good portion of material circles back around to those basic equations.


Yes, until you get into analog circuits and amplifiers. Especially with transistors. *shudders*


----------



## Dothracki PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> What direction is that? I'm guessing West-Southwest?


Depends on if it is leading or lagging


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

DuranDuran said:


> I'll play if @LyceeFruit PE and @Audi driver, P.E. play.


why me dot gif


----------



## DLD PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Yes, until you get into analog circuits and amplifiers. Especially with transistors. *shudders*


And protection, and codes, and illumination, and engineering economics, and....wait are we talking about the same subject here?


----------



## DLD PE

ryankon518 said:


> Depends on if it is leading or lagging


Take a bow.


----------



## DLD PE

Audi driver said:


> why me dot gif


Y not dot jpeg


----------



## Dothracki PE

DuranDuran said:


> And protection, and codes, and illumination, and engineering economics, and....wait are we talking about the same subject here?


Seems like this thread has been hijacked by electrical talk


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

ryankon518 said:


> Seems like this thread has been hijacked by electrical talk


This thread is 65% us playing mafia. and 42% random chat among online friends.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

ryankon518 said:


> Seems like this thread has been hijacked by electrical talk


“Hijacked” implies ownership. Since I’m the creator of this thread (and therefore the “owner”, as it were), and since my discipline is electrical, I see no problem.

Now if we had a bunch of mech talk, that would be something else entirely...


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> “Hijacked” implies ownership. Since I’m the creator of this thread (and therefore the “owner”, as it were), and since my discipline is electrical, I see no problem.
> 
> Now if we had a bunch of mech talk, that would be something else entirely...


F(t) = m*x'' + c*x' + k*x


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

jean15paul_PE said:


> This thread is 65% us playing mafia. and 42% random chat among online friends.


Ruins it for me.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Someone asked who's in for the next round. ( @MadamPirate PE?) 

Anybody keep in list? Any volunteers to mod?


----------



## MadamPirate PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> Someone asked who's in for the next round. ( @MadamPirate PE?)
> 
> Anybody keep in list? Any volunteers to mod?


I got a list started: @ChebyshevII PE, you, @RBHeadge PE @ryankon518 @txjennah PE, and me. I can mod again, but we need more players.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I'm happy to play, but I'm not able to mod for the forseeable future. I can take it on as soon as I become available again.


----------



## JayKay PE

Audi driver said:


> DuranDuran said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll play if @LyceeFruit PE and @Audi driver, P.E. play.
> 
> 
> 
> why me dot gif
Click to expand...

O hai. It’s my alter ego. I’ll play, and if I’m playing that means @Audi driver, P.E. will play. 
 

totes mag goats. 
 

Also, depending on my work load in the next week or two, I might be able to mod again. Not sure if anyone is up for deranged jk story-telling again?


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

JayKay PE said:


> O hai. It’s my alter ego. I’ll play, and if I’m playing that means @Audi driver, P.E. will play.
> 
> 
> totes mag goats.
> 
> 
> Also, depending on my work load in the next week or two, I might be able to mod again. Not sure if anyone is up for deranged jk story-telling again?


I will play because JK. But also only if it's just a regular game.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Audi driver said:


> I will play because JK. But also only if it's just a regular game.


The only new rule I used was no PMing.


----------



## chart94 PE

MadamPirate PE said:


> I got a list started: @ChebyshevII PE, you, @RBHeadge PE @ryankon518 @txjennah PE, and me. I can mod again, but we need more players.


I’ll play!


----------



## Roarbark

I'll play, but will probably not be terribly active. @MadamPirate PE.
I want pizza.


----------



## DLD PE

I'm in.


----------



## JayKay PE

DuranDuran said:


> I'm in.


wait.  if Duran is in, I'm out

(jk, jk, i kid, i kid...or do i?)


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

JayKay PE said:


> wait.  if Duran is in, I'm out
> 
> (jk, jk, i kid, i kid...or do i?)


If you're out, or kidding, I'm out.


----------



## JayKay PE

Audi driver said:


> JayKay PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> wait.  if Duran is in, I'm out
> 
> (jk, jk, i kid, i kid...or do i?)
> 
> 
> 
> If you're out, or kidding, I'm out.
Click to expand...

This is turning into a weird Schrodinger's mafia.  Or is it a Catch-22 mafia?

I'm in because you're in, but you're in because I'm in.

God I hope we're mafia so we can bungle this shit up.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> This thread is 65% us playing mafia. and 42% random chat among online friends.




Sad that no one called me on my math.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

jean15paul_PE said:


> Sad that no one called me on my math.


What's wrong with it?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

JayKay PE said:


> God I hope we're mafia so we can bungle this shit up.


----------



## JayKay PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> Sad that no one called me on my math.


As an engineer, looks fine.

@RBHeadge PE


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> Sad that no one called me on my math.


Well, there COULD be some overlap in the two stats, they don't have to be  mutually exclusive.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Ok, @MadamPirate PE I'll play, probably not going to be able to be very active.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> This thread is 65% us playing mafia. and 42% random chat among online friends.
> 
> 
> 
> jean15paul_PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sad that no one called me on my math.
> 
> 
> 
> Audi driver said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's wrong with it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JayKay PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> As an engineer, looks fine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vhab49_PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, there COULD be some overlap in the two stats, they don't have to be  mutually exclusive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...



I forget who I'm talking to. 

I  engineers


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

jean15paul_PE said:


> I forget who I'm talking to.
> 
> I  engineers


And is anyone surprised we're not giving 110% this week/month/year?


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

JayKay PE said:


> As an engineer, looks fine.
> 
> @RBHeadge PE


I'm curious as to whether you'd be able to comment as a non-engineer.


----------



## JayKay PE

Audi driver said:


> I'm curious as to whether you'd be able to comment as a non-engineer.


Commenting as a woman, you're doing it wrong, you need to get a promotion, you don't make enough money, and your kids hate you even though you've provided for them 18+ years...?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> Sad that no one called me on my math.


I just assumed that there was some overlap. Misdirection is part of the game.

Also, it's not like any of us are in a math-intensive profession.


----------



## User1

ChebyshevII PE said:


> “Hijacked” implies ownership. Since I’m the creator of this thread (and therefore the “owner”, as it were), and since my discipline is electrical, I see no problem.
> 
> Now if we had a bunch of mech talk, that would be something else entirely...


WAIT YOU'RE NOT STRUCTURAL?????????????????


----------



## User1

RBHeadge PE said:


> I just assumed that there was some overlap. Misdirection is part of the game.
> 
> Also, it's not like any of us are in a math-intensive profession.


is this a lie?

i feel like this is a lie


----------



## DLD PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> Sad that no one called me on my math.


I was going to comment this was why Audi didn't like it, and trying to come up with a clever response, but I got distracted lol



JayKay PE said:


> This is turning into a weird Schrodinger's mafia.  Or is it a Catch-22 mafia?
> 
> I'm in because you're in, but you're in because I'm in.
> 
> God I hope we're mafia so we can bungle this shit up.


I'm in 107%


----------



## RBHeadge PE

tj_PE said:


> is this a lie?
> 
> i feel like this is a lie


the first part: true

second part: sarcasm.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

DuranDuran said:


> I'm in 107%


@jean15paul_PE


----------



## JayKay PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> the first part: true
> 
> second part: sarcasm.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> @jean15paul_PE






JayKay PE said:


> Every time @RBHeadge PE uses a meme, an angel gets its wings.


HAHAHA quoting between threads


----------



## Dothracki PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> HAHAHA quoting between threads


----------



## RBHeadge PE




----------



## DLD PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> the first part: true
> 
> second part: sarcasm.


I've never known anyone on here to be sarcastic.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Alright, I got @ChebyshevII PE, @jean15paul_PE, @RBHeadge PE, @ryankon518, @txjennah PE, @JayKay PE, @Audi driver, P.E., @chart94, @Roarbark, @DuranDuran, @vhab49_PE for the game. Anyone else? I'll send roles in the morning and y'all can start murdering each other tomorrow.


----------



## Roarbark

MadamPirate PE said:


> y'all can start murdering each other tomorrow.


Can't wait  

Cue @RBHeadge PE:


----------



## Dothracki PE




----------



## MadamPirate PE

I actually got an idea for flavortext this time, too.

MUAHAHAHA


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Roarbark said:


> Can't wait
> 
> Cue @RBHeadge PE:


----------



## MadamPirate PE

There are townsfolk (townies), and Mafia members. Townsfolk are going to try to eliminate the Mafia with extreme prejudice before the Mafia eliminates them. The game ends when either all of the Mafia is eliminated (town wins), or there are fewer townsfolk than Mafia members (Mafia wins). The game ends when either all of the Mafia is eliminated (town wins), or there are fewer townsfolk than Mafia members (Mafia wins).

The Mafia members are going to privately tell me who they would like to eliminate during the night. I will reveal to everyone what happened the next morning. Night eliminated players will not have their role revealed.

In addition to regular townsfolk and members of the Mafia, there is a Doctor and a Cop. The Doctor can choose someone to “save” during the night; if they choose the same person the Mafia choose, then that player will escape being eliminated that night. The Cop can “investigate” players during the day. The Doctor and Cop are on the same side as the town.

During the day, everybody (Townsfolk and Mafia) will publicly vote for a person to sacrifice; I will eliminate the person with the most votes at the end of the day and reveal what their role was.

The Mafia members know who each other are, but no one knows anyone else’s role except me. I have sent more specific instructions to the members of the Mafia, the Doctor, and the Cop. If you did not receive a PM from me, then you are a regular townsfolk.

You may use this thread to vote and post about the game. Anyone (playing or not playing, eliminated or not) can use this thread to speculate, discuss, accuse, or otherwise participate in the game; just please make sure to follow regular EB forum guidelines.

*PMs may only be utilized by the Mafia to speak to each other, and the Doctor and Cop to speak with the mod. No other PM usage is allowed during this round.*

To vote on a person to eliminate, mention me ( @MadamPirate PE ) in a post on this thread and tell me specifically that 1) you are voting and 2) the username of the person you are voting to eliminate. Please submit your votes by *9:00 pm Eastern Time* each day; I will count votes after that time as being for the next day.

Your vote only counts if you are playing and not yet eliminated. If there is a tie for most votes, I will pick one of the voted users at random; or have a best 2/3 rock paper scissors match. If there are no votes, I will pick a person at random (i.e. role will not matter) to eliminate; suffice it to say it’s in both groups’ best interest to vote for at least one person.

The first vote will take place tonight on *Wednesday, July* *22nd*. We will be taking the weekend off and resuming Monday. 

For reference, the players in this round are:

@ChebyshevII PE @jean15paul_PE @RBHeadge PE @ryankon518 @txjennah PE @JayKay PE @Audi driver, P.E. @chart94 @Roarbark @DuranDuran @vhab49_PE


----------



## DLD PE

@ryankon518 are you mafia?  The rule is if you're the first person to be asked, you must give an honest answer.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

I am not mafia!  Wooot!

Which is good, do not have time to  deal with that this week.


----------



## Dothracki PE

DuranDuran said:


> @ryankon518 are you mafia?  The rule is if you're the first person to be asked, you must give an honest answer.


I don't see that listed in the rules. I have not yet gotten a PM so I guess I am part of the town club again.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

ryankon518 said:


> I don't see that listed in the rules. I have not yet gotten a PM so I guess I am part of the town club again.


One of those dirty unwritten rules.

Or fuzzy written ones. 

I forget which.


----------



## User1

I'm not maf! WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

MadamPirate PE said:


> Alright, I got @ChebyshevII PE, @jean15paul_PE, @RBHeadge PE, @ryankon518, @txjennah PE, @JayKay PE, @Audi driver, P.E., @chart94, @Roarbark, @DuranDuran, @vhab49_PE for the game. Anyone else? I'll send roles in the morning and y'all can start murdering each other tomorrow.


Something is amiss. I didn't get my role sent to me.


----------



## JayKay PE

Audi driver said:


> Something is amiss. I didn't get my role sent to me.


*squintiest of squints*


----------



## JayKay PE

@ChebyshevII PE are you, or any of your numerous children, mafia?


----------



## JayKay PE

TRRRRRRRRRIPLE POST


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

JayKay PE said:


> @ChebyshevII PE are you, or any of your numerous children, mafia?


I can't speak for my children, but I certainly am not. In fact, I'm nothing but a regular townie this round.

Trust me.


----------



## User1




----------



## JayKay PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Trust me.


----------



## chart94 PE

whats up all my EB brethren!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Hey Chart!


----------



## chart94 PE

vhab49_PE said:


> Hey Chart!


HELLLLLLLOOOOOOOO


----------



## JayKay PE

@chart94, are you mafia?


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Audi driver said:


> Something is amiss. I didn't get my role sent to me.


Well crap. I did get a message this round and apparently I'm mafia.


----------



## chart94 PE

JayKay PE said:


> @chart94, are you mafia?


No i am not.


----------



## JayKay PE

@jean15paul_PE, are you mafia?


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

JayKay PE said:


> @jean15paul_PE, are you mafia?


Nope. I'm not mafia.

This makes me miss @tj_PE


----------



## User1

jean15paul_PE said:


> Nope. I'm not mafia.
> 
> This makes me miss @tj_PE


I'm still here, just 100% not maf rn


----------



## JayKay PE

@jean15paul_PE, I'm covering for @tj_PE.  TOWNIES UNITE.

@RBHeadge PE, are you mafia?


----------



## Dothracki PE

So far no chatter from @Roarbark @RBHeadge PE or @txjennah PE today... must be plotting something?


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

tj_PE said:


> I'm still here, just 100% not maf rn


Can confirm.


----------



## txjennah PE

ryankon518 said:


> So far no chatter from @Roarbark @RBHeadge PE or @txjennah PE today... must be plotting something?


I don't live on EB   I checked this morning, nothing in my inbox, then kept on with my busy day.......and still see nothing in my inbox.


----------



## txjennah PE

i.e. I'm a townie @ryankon518


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

txjennah PE said:


> I don't live on EB I checked this morning, nothing in my inbox, then kept on with my busy day.......and still see nothing in my inbox.


this seems suspicious.


----------



## DLD PE

Audi driver said:


> this seems suspicious.


From a mafia standpoint (meaning she's townie) since you said you are mafia, or from a townie standpoint (meaning she might be mafia)?


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

DuranDuran said:


> From a mafia standpoint (meaning she's townie) since you said you are mafia, or from a townie standpoint (meaning she might be mafia)?


Yes?  I don't know. I've read that like 4 times now and have no idea how to answer.


----------



## DLD PE

Audi driver said:


> Yes?  I don't know. I've read that like 4 times now and have no idea how to answer.


You just did.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

JayKay PE said:


> @jean15paul_PE, I'm covering for @tj_PE.  TOWNIES UNITE.
> 
> @RBHeadge PE, are you mafia?


Nope, just a boring townie.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

RBHeadge PE said:


> Nope, just a boring townie.


Liar.

@MadamPirate PE I vote @RBHeadge PE because he is most certainly NOT boring.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

vote update

1 x @RBHeadge PE (cheby)


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

(I'm more than happy to change my vote if more information becomes available)


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

MadamPirate PE said:


> vote update
> 
> 1 x @RBHeadge PE (cheby)


Add another vote for Arbys dude from me.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

vote update

2 x @RBHeadge PE (cheby, audi)


----------



## DLD PE

@MadamPirate PE I vote for @Audi driver, P.E. for answering "Yes" to the first part of my second question.


----------



## Roarbark

Oh yeah, Mafia! Hello everyone!



tj_PE said:


> I'm not maf! WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


I resent that you have time to come claim to not be mafia every game, but not actually play  . I hope you have more time soon.

I wonder what @JayKay PE and @Audi driver, P.E. Playing at the same time does for game theory/victory odds of the different factions. Ya know, since they're mortal enemies.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

vote update

2 x @RBHeadge PE (cheby, audi)

1 x @Audi driver, P.E. (duran)


----------



## User1

Roarbark said:


> Oh yeah, Mafia! Hello everyone!
> 
> I resent that you have time to come claim to not be mafia every game, but not actually play  . I hope you have more time soon.


I do too. I have a lot of shitshowness going on at work and in personal life right now, and I take the responsibility of winning at mafia for my fellow townies too seriously sometimes. I'm resetting pretty much everywhere.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

@MadamPirate PE I vote for @ryankon518



MadamPirate PE said:


> vote update
> 
> 2 x @RBHeadge PE (cheby, audi)
> 
> 1 x @Audi driver, P.E. (duran)


----------



## RBHeadge PE

My first reads:

Townie+++


@tj_PE  
Townie++


@DuranDuran

@txjennah PE

@Roarbark

Townie+


@Audi driver, P.E.

neutral


@jean15paul_PE

@JayKay PE

@chart94

@vhab49_PE

mafia+


@ChebyshevII PE

mafia++


 

mafia+++


@ryankon518



Other notes:

Players claiming townie without prompt: vhab, txjen

Players claiming townie with prompt: ryan, cheb, chart, jean, rbheadge

Players making no claims of alignment: roar, duran, jk

players named audi: audi


----------



## RBHeadge PE

and in honor of opening day tomorrow:


----------



## Roarbark

RBHeadge PE said:


> Townie+++
> 
> 
> @tj_PE


Hehe. 
 @MadamPirate PE I vote for @Audi driver, P.E. for now.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

vote update

2 x @RBHeadge PE (cheby, audi)

2 x @Audi driver, P.E. (duran, roar)

1 x @ryankon518 (fishguy)


----------



## Dothracki PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> @MadamPirate PE I vote for @ryankon518


I guess you don't trust me, sorry I am throwing off your evaluation. Trying to live up to my performance last time.

@MadamPirate PE I vote to lynch @Roarbark based on random selection.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

vote update

2 x @RBHeadge PE (cheby, audi)

2 x @Audi driver, P.E. (duran, roar)

1 x @ryankon518 (fishguy)

1 x @Roarbark (ryan)


----------



## DLD PE

@MadamPirate PE i change my vote to @ryankon518


----------



## Roarbark

ryankon518 said:


> I guess you don't trust me, sorry I am throwing off your evaluation. Trying to live up to my performance last time.


We'll see if your new guy immunity wore off.


----------



## txjennah PE

@MadamPirate PE i vote for @ryankon518


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Hmm.  I don't know who to vote for.  Should I vote for Roar to tie things up?

Should I go rogue and vote for.... Anyone else?

Is salty playing?


----------



## chart94 PE

Let’s make this interesting and maybe get some good info out of it I vote for @Roarbark @MadamPirate PE


----------



## Dothracki PE

@MadamPirate PE I would like to change my vote to @RBHeadge PE


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

txjennah PE said:


> I don't live on EB I checked this morning, nothing in my inbox, then kept on with my busy day.......and still see nothing in my inbox.


You dont live here?  What?


----------



## MadamPirate PE

time!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

vote update

3 x @RBHeadge PE (cheby, audi, ryan)

1 x @Audi driver, P.E. (roar)

3 x @ryankon518 (fishguy, duran, txj)

1 x @Roarbark ( chart)

@ryankon518 and @RBHeadge PE, please send me 3 sets of 10 RPS.


----------



## RBHeadge PE




----------



## MadamPirate PE

Results:


RB


Ryan


scis


Paper


scis


Paper


pap


Rock


pap


Scissors


pap


Scissors


rock


Rock


rock


Paper


pap


Paper


pap


Rock


scis


Rock


 


 


rock


Rock


rock


Scissors


pap


Paper


pap


Rock


pap


Paper


pap


Scissors


scis


Paper


rock


Paper


rocl


Paper


scis


Rock


 


 


scis


Rock


scis


Rock


rock


Scissors


pap


Scissors


rock


Scissors


scis


Paper


scis


Rock


rock


Paper


pap


Rock


rock


Scissors


----------



## MadamPirate PE

@tj_PE decided her house needed new furniture, and an brand new IKEA just opened in the next town over. She called all her best friends to meet her at IKEA, so they could help her pick out new furniture! 

First stop: Living Rooms! TJ definitely needed a new couch, and at least one recliner. The group fanned out, looking at fabric samples, ottomans, and throw pillows. A dust-up occurred between @RBHeadge PE and @DuranDuran, over who got to sit in the MUREN recliner. @RBHeadge PE got his butt in the seat first, and @DuranDuranshoved mightily but was unable to dislodge the fishy tush. Once @DuranDuran released the chair, it snapped forward, crushing @RBHeadge PE to death. A badge tumbled out of the greasy remains, with a small blood spatter. 

Oops!

@RBHeadge PE was lynched by the town, and was sadly not mafia - he was the cop. *whompwhomp*

Remaining players: @ChebyshevII PE @jean15paul_PE @ryankon518 @txjennah PE @JayKay PE @Audi driver, P.E. @chart94 @Roarbark @DuranDuran @vhab49_PE

(As a side note, all killings in flavor text do NOT denote any roles!)


----------



## Roarbark

Ugh. I was gonna ask, but assumed it meant he was normal town. Dammit people.  (Pre edit, it just said he was "not mafia")


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Roarbark said:


> Ugh. I was gonna ask, but assumed it meant he was normal town. Dammit people.  (Pre edit, it just said he was "not mafia")


I forgot, because the maf got them last round and it had been a while since I modded before that. I'm a jerk.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

MadamPirate PE said:


> *whompwhomp*


DANGIT

sorry, @RBHeadge PE. Please don’t arrest me.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

MadamPirate PE said:


> @RBHeadge PE was lynched by the town, and was sadly not mafia - he was the cop. *whompwhomp*






RBHeadge PE said:


>






RBHeadge PE said:


> My first reads:
> 
> Townie+++
> 
> 
> @tj_PE
> Townie++
> 
> 
> @DuranDuran
> 
> @txjennah PE
> 
> @Roarbark
> 
> Townie+
> 
> 
> @Audi driver, P.E.
> 
> neutral
> 
> 
> @jean15paul_PE
> 
> @JayKay PE
> 
> @chart94
> 
> @vhab49_PE
> 
> mafia+
> 
> 
> @ChebyshevII PE
> 
> mafia++
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mafia+++
> 
> 
> @ryankon518
> 
> 
> 
> Other notes:
> 
> Players claiming townie without prompt: vhab, txjen
> 
> Players claiming townie with prompt: ryan, cheb, chart, jean, rbheadge
> 
> Players making no claims of alignment: roar, duran, jk
> 
> players named audi: audi


----------



## Roarbark

RBHeadge PE said:


> [stuff]


Thank you for including a will.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> players named audi: audi


This is my favorite part.


----------



## Dothracki PE

RBHeadge PE said:


>


I had to at least take a swing at the pitch. I hope I will be able to help figure out the real mafia. I wish I knew you were the cop or I would haven taken one for the town.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Roarbark said:


> Thank you for including a will.


I was losing the vote at the time I wrote it. I almost titled it "The Last Will and Testament of @RBHeadge PE"


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Tune in tomorrow morning for the next edition of @tj_PE's IKEA trip!


----------



## Roarbark

MadamPirate PE said:


> This is my favorite part.


I missed that part! Good reading skills!


----------



## JayKay PE

Fuck. This is what happens when I exercise and then need to buy food. 

@MadamPirate PE, is @tj_PE buying new furniture because I’m moving in finally to be her financial partner?!?!?


----------



## JayKay PE

Roarbark said:


> Oh yeah, Mafia! Hello everyone!
> 
> I resent that you have time to come claim to not be mafia every game, but not actually play  . I hope you have more time soon.
> 
> I wonder what @JayKay PE and @Audi driver, P.E. Playing at the same time does for game theory/victory odds of the different factions. Ya know, since they're mortal enemies.


False. Me and Audi are biffles. And might be he same person. Was that ever hashed our last time they played?!?!?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

MadamPirate PE said:


> @tj_PE decided her house needed new furniture, and an brand new IKEA just opened in the next town over. She called all her best friends to meet her at IKEA, so they could help her pick out new furniture!
> 
> First stop: Living Rooms! TJ definitely needed a new couch, and at least one recliner. The group fanned out, looking at fabric samples, ottomans, and throw pillows. A dust-up occurred between @RBHeadge PE and @DuranDuran, over who got to sit in the MUREN recliner.


Good choice, this resonates with me. Earlier this month Mrs. Headge and I bought a new home. We settle in mid-August. It's a significant upgrade, so we've been doing a furniture shopping over the weekends. Oh a packing, lots and lots of packing on the nights and weekends.


----------



## Roarbark

JayKay PE said:


> False. Me and Audi are biffles. And might be he same person. Was that ever hashed our last time they played?!?!?


Does that make you han solo?


----------



## Dothracki PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Good choice, this resonates with me. Earlier this month Mrs. Headge and I bought a new home. We settle in mid-August. It's a significant upgrade, so we've been doing a furniture shopping over the weekends. Oh a packing, lots and lots of packing on the nights and weekends.


Mazel tov! My wife and I are looking for a house at the end of the year. A good moving company is worth the investment if you can't coerce your friends and family into helping.


----------



## txjennah PE

PEOPLE. WHY DID WE VOTE OUT RB

The +++ sign was a big clue to me that he was a cop, and he never votes on the first day unless he has good intel. Side eyeing everyone who voted out RB as potential mafia I SAID IT


----------



## txjennah PE

Obvs @ryankon518 is maf


----------



## RBHeadge PE

ryankon518 said:


> Mazel tov! My wife and I are looking for a house at the end of the year. A good moving company is worth the investment if you can't coerce your friends and family into helping.


We're totally using movers! We're not in our 20s anymore. In fact, the last time I moved was nine years ago and I did mostly did it solo. It was then that i decided I would use movers the next time(s).


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> We're totally using movers! We're not in our 20s anymore. In fact, the last time I moved was nine years ago and I did mostly did it solo. It was then that i decided I would use movers the next time(s).


We hired movers when we moved 3 years ago. They unloaded our 4 story house in 3 1/2 hours, went to lunch and unloaded it all back in the new house in 3 hours (less stairs). I was super impressed. 1000% will never move myself ever again.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

RBHeadge PE said:


> Good choice, this resonates with me. Earlier this month Mrs. Headge and I bought a new home. We settle in mid-August. It's a significant upgrade, so we've been doing a furniture shopping over the weekends. Oh a packing, lots and lots of packing on the nights and weekends.


Congrats! How exciting!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Good choice, this resonates with me. Earlier this month Mrs. Headge and I bought a new home. We settle in mid-August. It's a significant upgrade, so we've been doing a furniture shopping over the weekends. Oh a packing, lots and lots of packing on the nights and weekends.


This is because I read HORRORSTOR not that long ago.


----------



## JayKay PE

Roarbark said:


> Does that make you han solo?


I know.

Wait.  Maybe?  As the Beatles once sung, "I am he as you are he as you are me and we are all together".  This seems appropriate as we wander through the serpentine of IKEA, not knowing where we are, seeing the light section, thinking we're done, only to somehow end up at the staged rooms again.


----------



## Dothracki PE

Did you shoot first @JayKay PE?


----------



## DLD PE

@RBHeadge PE congrats on the house!  I know moving can be stressful, so yes it's best to hire movers, but don't skimp.  Hire a good reputable moving company!

As I'm sitting here in my Muren (not really enjoying it based on the circumstances), I'm trying to think of how we can re-group after losing not only our cop but our best player in terms of game analysis.

Recap:

The first day is too new and random to get anything more than feelings and guesses.  As @txjennah PE mentioned, @RBHeadge PE doesn't usually vote or "+++" anyone on the first day without good reason.  @RBHeadge PE and @Audi driver, P.E. were tied at 2 votes each, but I wasn't getting the type of responses from Audi which made him any more suspicious than anyone else.  Based on the above, I switched my vote to put @ryankon518 in a tie with @Audi driver, P.E..   @txjennah PE used the same logic as me and @ryankon518 cast a saving vote to keep the tie at 3-3.

My current reads:

@ryankon518  Mafia+++

@ChebyshevII PE Mafia++ (Voting for RB plus the "trust me" comment)

@Audi driver, P.E. Mafia + 

@JayKay PE Mafia +++

@txjennah PE Townie ++

Everyone else neutral.  Also, I'm a regular townie.

Update:  Upgrading my read on JayKay to +++


----------



## User1




----------



## JayKay PE

DuranDuran said:


> Update:  Upgrading my read on JayKay to +++


Is this because I called it a murder chair?  I DIDN'T MEAN TO.  I ALWAYS THINK YOU'RE EVIL THE FIRST ROUND.  YOU'RE STILL THE FNG IN MAFIA TO ME.


----------



## DLD PE

JayKay PE said:


> Is this because I called it a murder chair?  I DIDN'T MEAN TO.  I ALWAYS THINK YOU'RE EVIL THE FIRST ROUND.  YOU'RE STILL THE FNG IN MAFIA TO ME.


There is more to it than that.  

@ryankon518 hit the "like" button on one of your posts, a post that was completely unrelated to him.  That indicates some sort of alliance, or he hit "like" subconsciously, meaning perhaps you two have been communicating privately and he pays a bit more attention to what you post publicly.  Anyway, it reeks of bad Ikea fruit.

Anyway, just thought I'd throw that out there in the event I'm nightkilled.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

DuranDuran said:


> @RBHeadge PE congrats on the house!  I know moving can be stressful, so yes it's best to hire movers, but don't skimp.  Hire a good reputable moving company!
> 
> As I'm sitting here in my Muren (not really enjoying it based on the circumstances), I'm trying to think of how we can re-group after losing not only our cop but our best player in terms of game analysis.
> 
> Recap:
> 
> The first day is too new and random to get anything more than feelings and guesses.  As @txjennah PE mentioned, @RBHeadge PE doesn't usually vote or "+++" anyone on the first day without good reason.  @RBHeadge PE and @Audi driver, P.E. were tied at 2 votes each, but I wasn't getting the type of responses from Audi which made him any more suspicious than anyone else.  Based on the above, I switched my vote to put @ryankon518 in a tie with @Audi driver, P.E..   @txjennah PE used the same logic as me and @ryankon518 cast a saving vote to keep the tie at 3-3.
> 
> My current reads:
> 
> @ryankon518  Mafia+++
> 
> @ChebyshevII PE Mafia++ (Voting for RB plus the "trust me" comment)
> 
> @Audi driver, P.E. Mafia +
> 
> @JayKay PE Mafia +++
> 
> @txjennah PE Townie ++
> 
> Everyone else neutral.  Also, I'm a regular townie.
> 
> Update:  Upgrading my read on JayKay to +++


I just want to point out...regardless of my maf status, how was I to know that RB was the cop? He did nothing to give himself away.


----------



## JayKay PE

DuranDuran said:


> Anyway, it reeks of bad Ikea fruit.


Does IKEA sell fruit?

As for the liking/reacting to posts...no idea why ryan did that.  Maybe because I'm actually playing the round/posting, as opposed to last round when I lost my phone, went AWOL, and only realized everyone was dead when I came back after the weekend.

RYAN JUST REALIZED I HAVE A SPARKLING PERSONALITY AND AWESOME GIFS.


----------



## JayKay PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> I just want to point out...regardless of my maf status, how was I to know that RB was the cop? He did nothing to give himself away.


I feel like you knew/targeted because RBH never votes on the first day unless they're a role (this seems to be correct around 80%+ of the time).


----------



## JayKay PE

TRIPPPLE POST TO PREVENT BANNING


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

JayKay PE said:


> I feel like you knew/targeted because RBH never votes on the first day unless they're a role (this seems to be correct around 80%+ of the time).


Of course, we'll never know, since I was the first vote and he likely voted to protect himself.


----------



## DLD PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> I just want to point out...regardless of my maf status, how was I to know that RB was the cop? He did nothing to give himself away.


It has nothing to do with what you know or don't know.

Except for @ryankon518, (who btw @JayKay PE is the "real" FNG), everyone here and their mom's mom knows @RBHeadge PE is one of the most valuable and knowledgeable players here, so to cast a vote for him if you're a townie on the first day is senseless.  Also, your "trust me" comment didn't help.  

I'll wait to see if I'm nightkilled or not before I cast my vote.


----------



## Dothracki PE

DuranDuran said:


> There is more to it than that.
> 
> @ryankon518 hit the "like" button on one of your posts, a post that was completely unrelated to him.  That indicates some sort of alliance, or he hit "like" subconsciously, meaning perhaps you two have been communicating privately and he pays a bit more attention to what you post publicly.  Anyway, it reeks of bad Ikea fruit.
> 
> Anyway, just thought I'd throw that out there in the event I'm nightkilled.


I liked her star wars reference...


----------



## DLD PE

_Current_ reads (could change based on more info):

Mafia:  @ryankon518, @ChebyshevII PE, @JayKay PE

Everyone else:  IDGAF


----------



## Dothracki PE

DuranDuran said:


> Except for @ryankon518, (who btw @JayKay PE is the "real" FNG), everyone here and their mom's mom knows @RBHeadge PE is one of the most valuable and knowledgeable players here, so to cast a vote for him if you're a townie on the first day is senseless.  Also, your "trust me" comment didn't help.


I know @RBHeadge PE is a great asset to the town. I definitely saw last round. I only voted for him as a last ditch effort to stay in the game. My vote was originally for @Roarbark. Doesn't mean I am mafia.


----------



## User1

i read rbh vote as indicator of special role BUT IM JUST A


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Feeling cute. Might delete later, IDK...

@MadamPirate PE I vote for @ryankon518


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Good morning!

@tj_PE would not be deterred by an accidental death, her home had to be redone with build it yourself furniture. She corralled the group and shoved them off toward Living Room Storage, having decided on a cute EXTORP for her living room. In Living Room Storage, the group oohed and aaaahed at a BESTA entertainment system. @tj_PE picked her colors, and told the group they were heading off to Work Spaces next!

No one died during the night.

Remaining players: @ChebyshevII PE @jean15paul_PE @ryankon518 @txjennah PE @JayKay PE @Audi driver, P.E. @chart94 @Roarbark @DuranDuran @vhab49_PE


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

MadamPirate PE said:


> Good morning!
> 
> @tj_PE would not be deterred by an accidental death, her home had to be redone with build it yourself furniture. She corralled the group and shoved them off toward Living Room Storage, having decided on a cute EXTORP for her living room. In Living Room Storage, the group oohed and aaaahed at a BESTA entertainment system. @tj_PE picked her colors, and told the group they were heading off to Work Spaces next!
> 
> No one died during the night.
> 
> Remaining players: @ChebyshevII PE @jean15paul_PE @ryankon518 @txjennah PE @JayKay PE @Audi driver, P.E. @chart94 @Roarbark @DuranDuran @vhab49_PE


----------



## DLD PE

Nice save, Doc!

@MadamPirate PE I vote for @ryankon518


----------



## RBHeadge PE

MadamPirate PE said:


> In Living Room Storage, the group oohed and aaaahed at a BESTA entertainment system.


We're getting one of these for the basement family room, and maybe one for the main family room too!



DuranDuran said:


> Nice save, Doc!


...or the mafia forgot to target a player.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

vote update:

2 x @ryankon518 (jp, duran)


----------



## User1

RBHeadge PE said:


> We're getting one of these for the basement family room, and maybe one for the main family room too!
> 
> ...or the mafia forgot to target a player.


i'm a fan of the besta! I had the white with gloss front as my entertainment center for like 6 years then sold it for 200 bucks!


----------



## txjennah PE

@MadamPirate PE I vote for @ryankon518


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

RBHeadge PE said:


> ...or the mafia forgot to target a player.


Yeah, since we're not playing tournament rules, that is a possibility.


----------



## DLD PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> We're getting one of these for the basement family room, and maybe one for the main family room too!


Oooh those look nice!

Years ago we had a house built and we bought speakers (5 piece - center, two towers and two round ceiling) from Magnolia in Best Buy.  We went with Definitive Technologies speakers.  We had a cubby hole built in below where the TV would be and I had the contractor leave boxes and holes above the ceiling for those 2 speakers.  I had him route the speaker wiring from above the ceiling and down behind the wall to the cubby hole.  I did the same thing for the tower speakers with some pvc in case I ever wanted to remove or add cables.  It was a great setup and sounded so nice.  I highly recommend a home theater type sound system if you can fit it in your budget.  I miss that living room.  Our house now has high ceilings so there's more echo and we don't have the rear speakers anymore so it doesn't sound as nice.  I've just been too busy to replace them, but you can get them wireless now and I'm sure the technology has improved.  My wife still thinks it sounds great so I've just left it alone for now.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

DuranDuran said:


> Oooh those look nice!
> 
> Years ago we had a house built and we bought speakers (5 piece - center, two towers and two round ceiling) from Magnolia in Best Buy.  We went with Definitive Technologies speakers.  We had a cubby hole built in below where the TV would be and I had the contractor leave boxes and holes above the ceiling for those 2 speakers.  I had him route the speaker wiring from above the ceiling and down behind the wall to the cubby hole.  I did the same thing for the tower speakers with some pvc in case I ever wanted to remove or add cables.  It was a great setup and sounded so nice.  I highly recommend a home theater type sound system if you can fit it in your budget.  I miss that living room.  Our house now has high ceilings so there's more echo and we don't have the rear speakers anymore so it doesn't sound as nice.  I've just been too busy to replace them, but you can get them wireless now and I'm sure the technology has improved.  My wife still thinks it sounds great so I've just left it alone for now.


Yeah, I've had a 5.1 surround setup. But if I was starting over today, I'd just get a really good Dolby Atmos soundbar. It's amazing what they can do with only that today. 3D sound from only front speakers!?!


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

RBHeadge PE said:


> My first reads:
> 
> Townie+++
> 
> 
> @tj_PE
> Townie++
> 
> 
> @DuranDuran
> 
> @txjennah PE
> 
> @Roarbark
> 
> mafia++++
> 
> 
> @Audi driver, P.E.
> 
> neutral
> 
> 
> @jean15paul_PE
> 
> @JayKay PE
> 
> @chart94
> 
> @vhab49_PE
> 
> mafia+
> 
> 
> @ChebyshevII PE
> 
> mafia++
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mafia+++
> 
> 
> @ryankon518
> 
> 
> 
> Other notes:
> 
> Players claiming townie without prompt: vhab, txjen
> 
> Players claiming townie with prompt: ryan, cheb, chart, jean, rbheadge
> 
> Players making no claims of alignment: roar, duran, jk
> 
> players named audi: audi
> 
> mafia members named audi: audi


FIFY (also I added a small clue for you super sleuths)


----------



## DLD PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> Yeah, I've had a 5.1 surround setup. But if I was starting over today, I'd just get a really good soundbar. It's amazing what they can do with only that today.


Yes we got the 5.1 in 2012.  We went into a sound booth to compare that to a sound bar and yes the 5.1 was nicer but the soundbar sounded pretty good too.  I'm curious to know how much they've improved.  I'm sure a lot!


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

MadamPirate PE said:


> vote update:
> 
> 2 x @ryankon518 (jp, duran)


@MadamPirate PE I vote @Audi driver, P.E. for being mafia


----------



## MadamPirate PE

vote update:

3 x @ryankon518 (jp, duran, txj)

1x @Audi driver, P.E. (audi)

Rules don't say you can't vote for yourself.


----------



## DLD PE

Audi driver said:


> @MadamPirate PE I vote @Audi driver, P.E. for being mafia


You misspelled @ryankon518 but whatever.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Audi driver said:


> Well crap. I did get a message this round and apparently I'm mafia.


It looks the the FNG smell has worn off then. 

@MadamPirate PE I would like to vote for.... @Audi driver, P.E..

I mean, I know he hates us and we keep him around as some sort of torture, but he did say he was Maf, and we lynched Square multiple times for the same thing.

So what the heck.


----------



## DLD PE

vhab49_PE said:


> It looks the the FNG smell has worn off then.
> 
> @MadamPirate PE I would like to vote for.... @Audi driver, P.E..
> 
> I mean, I know he hates us and we keep him around as some sort of torture, but he did say he was Maf, and we lynched Square multiple times for the same thing.
> 
> So what the heck.


No it's Groundhog Day all over again.  When Audi plays it's like starting out with one less townsfolk.


----------



## Dothracki PE

@MadamPirate PE I vote for @Audi driver, P.E. because he said he is mafia and might be trying to confuse us all by telling the truth


----------



## User1

i have sonos sub, 2 play 1s as back and soundbar as front and it sounds amazinggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggg and also easily switches to phone controlled music for dance parties


----------



## User1

suspish.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

DuranDuran said:


> No it's Groundhog Day all over again.  When Audi plays it's like starting out with one less townsfolk.


I appreciate your consistent message.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

ryankon518 said:


> @MadamPirate PE I vote for @Audi driver, P.E. because he said he is mafia


I don't know who you are but this is a smart vote.


----------



## DLD PE

Audi driver said:


> I appreciate your consistent message.


Anytime, as always (again).


----------



## MadamPirate PE

vote update:

3 x @ryankon518 (jp, duran, txj)

3 x @Audi driver, P.E. (audi, vhab, ryan)


----------



## MadamPirate PE

I think next game I play in that Audi plays in, I'm going to campaign to keep him til the end, just for the torture.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

MadamPirate PE said:


> I think next game I play in that Audi plays in, I'm going to campaign to keep him til the end, just for the torture.


Obviously I've been too nice to you.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Audi driver said:


> Obviously I've been too nice to you.


I have immunity, I'm the mod.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

MadamPirate PE said:


> I think next game I play in that Audi plays in, I'm going to campaign to keep him til the end, just for the torture.


Ohh, sounds like fun. I think I will change my mind. @MadamPirate PE I change my vote to.... @Roarbark. No reason, just because I don't remember who else is playing.


----------



## User1

MadamPirate PE said:


> vote update:
> 
> 3 x @ryankon518 (jp, duran, txj)
> 
> 3 x @Audi driver, P.E. (audi, vhab, ryan)


im confused. i saw ryan vote for ryan?


----------



## JayKay PE

Wait.  I'm confused.  Is @tj_PE not playing in this game?  Who's still alive?


----------



## MadamPirate PE

vote update:

3 x @ryankon518 (jp, duran, txj)

2 x @Audi driver, P.E. (audi, ryan)

1 X @Roarbark (VHAB)


----------



## Dothracki PE

MadamPirate PE said:


> Remaining players: @ChebyshevII PE @jean15paul_PE @ryankon518 @txjennah PE @JayKay PE @Audi driver, P.E. @chart94 @Roarbark @DuranDuran @vhab49_PE


----------



## JayKay PE

vhab49_PE said:


> Ohh, sounds like fun. I think I will change my mind. @MadamPirate PE I change my vote to.... @Roarbark. No reason, just because I don't remember who else is playing.


Ditto.

@MadamPirate PE, I vote for @Roarbark because audi is def just being audi and trying to mess up the game.  Again.  Still not sure about Ryan.  They know star wars...but I've always been a Star Trek kinda girl.


----------



## JayKay PE

*squinty eyes*

Suspicious how you had that list so easily.


----------



## JayKay PE

TRRRRRRRRIPLE POST


----------



## MadamPirate PE

vote update:

3 x @ryankon518 (jp, duran, txj)

2 x @Audi driver, P.E. (audi, ryan)

2 X @Roarbark (VHAB, jk)


----------



## DLD PE

Remaining mafia players are:

@ryankon518, @JayKay PE, @ChebyshevII PE

Remaining Audi players are:

@Audi driver, P.E.

Remaining virtual fans are:

@tj_PE

Remaining ghosts are:

@RBHeadge PE


----------



## JayKay PE

DuranDuran said:


> Remaining mafia players are:
> 
> @ryankon518, @JayKay PE, @ChebyshevII PE
> 
> Remaining Audi players are:
> 
> @Audi driver, P.E.
> 
> Remaining virtual fans are:
> 
> @tj_PE
> 
> Remaining ghosts are:
> 
> @RBHeadge PE


You're lucky I wasn't mafia because I totes would have killed you.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Ya'll gonna make me pull out the Trump tweets again?  Fine.


----------



## User1

i am not playing, just observing...things.


----------



## User1

Audi driver said:


> Ya'll gonna make me pull out the Trump tweets again?  Fine.


no.


----------



## JayKay PE

I know we can't use PMs this round...but I still have PTSD from being told I was mafia for PMing during previous games...which means my PMs to @RBHeadge PE are getting super short and kinda choppy.


----------



## DLD PE

JayKay PE said:


> You're lucky I wasn't mafia because I totes would have killed you.


Fair enough.  However, it IS possible you attempted to kill me and the doc saved me, but no info to really confirm one way or the other.

Update:

@ryankon518 is still primary target

@ChebyshevII PE is suspish but nothing really telling yet, so _lean_ mafia.

@JayKay PE I'm going to consider neutral but lean mafia because of the possible connection to ryan.

@Audi driver, P.E. is a suspected Trump supporter.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

DuranDuran said:


> Fair enough.  However, it IS possible you attempted to kill me and the doc saved me, but no info to really confirm one way or the other.
> 
> Update:
> 
> @ryankon518 is still primary target
> 
> @ChebyshevII PE is suspish but nothing really telling yet, so _lean_ mafia.
> 
> @JayKay PE I'm going to consider neutral but lean mafia because of the possible connection to ryan.
> 
> @Audi driver, P.E. is a suspected Trump supporter.


FIFY


----------



## JayKay PE

vhab49_PE said:


> DuranDuran said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fair enough.  However, it IS possible you attempted to kill me and the doc saved me, but no info to really confirm one way or the other.
> 
> Update:
> 
> @ryankon518 is still primary target
> 
> @ChebyshevII PE is suspish but nothing really telling yet, so _lean_ mafia.
> 
> @JayKay PE I'm going to consider neutral but lean mafia because of the possible connection to ryan.
> 
> @Audi driver, P.E. is a suspected Trump fireplace supporter.
> 
> 
> 
> FIFY
Click to expand...

*fix'd


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

@MadamPirate PE I'm going to put my vote in for @Audi driver, P.E.. His claim to being maf is the only thing I have to go off of right now.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

ChebyshevII PE said:


> @MadamPirate PE I'm going to put my vote in for @Audi driver, P.E.. His claim to being maf is the only thing I have to go off of right now.


This vote spared folks from one Trump tweet post.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

DuranDuran said:


> Fair enough.  However, it IS possible you attempted to kill me and the doc saved me, but no info to really confirm one way or the other.
> 
> Update:
> 
> @ryankon518 is still primary target
> 
> @ChebyshevII PE is suspish but nothing really telling yet, so _lean_ mafia.
> 
> @JayKay PE I'm going to consider neutral but lean mafia because of the possible connection to ryan.
> 
> @Audi driver, P.E. is a suspected Trump fireplace supporter.
> 
> 
> 
> vhab49_PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> FIFY
> 
> 
> 
> JayKay PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> *fix'd
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...





Is that the make America Grate Again plan?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Audi driver said:


> This vote spared folks from one Trump tweet post.


View attachment 15368


----------



## JayKay PE

@vhab49_PE


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

vhab49_PE said:


> Is that the make America Grate Again plan?


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

https://twitter.com/realDonaldTrump/status/1286337596206055432?s=20


----------



## JayKay PE

Audi driver said:


> https://twitter.com/realDonaldTrump/status/1286337596206055432?s=20
> 
> View attachment 18180


...didn't the Republicans cut the payroll tax from the next package?

Wait.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

vote update:

3 x @ryankon518 (jp, duran, txj)

3 x @Audi driver, P.E. (audi, ryan, cheb)

2 X @Roarbark (VHAB, jk)


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

JayKay PE said:


> ...didn't the Republicans cut the payroll tax from the next package?
> 
> Wait.


----------



## JayKay PE

Audi driver said:


> *snip*


----------



## txjennah PE

Audi driver said:


> https://twitter.com/realDonaldTrump/status/1286337596206055432?s=20
> 
> View attachment 18180


Is there a vomit emoji


----------



## JayKay PE

txjennah PE said:


> Is there a vomit emoji


----------



## DLD PE

txjennah PE said:


> Is there a vomit emoji


uke:


----------



## JayKay PE

Kinda gross, but I always found this movie hilarious for some reason.


----------



## Roarbark

Morning! 

When you leave to sleep, come back and everyone's posting trump tweets and vomit emojis: 





(Yes, I have used this before, and will continue to use it.)

@MadamPirate PE I reckon I'm gonna vote for @ryankon518 for now. I reserve the right to change my votes with or without warning.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Roarbark said:


> Morning!
> 
> When you leave to sleep, come back and everyone's posting trump tweets and vomit emojis:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Yes, I have used this before, and will continue to use it.)
> 
> @MadamPirate PE I reckon I'm gonna vote for @ryankon518 for now. I reserve the right to change my votes with or without warning.


----------



## Dothracki PE

I share your sentiments @Roarbark


----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Also, if I had small kids still.. I would buy this for them:


----------



## JayKay PE

Audi driver said:


> *snip*


----------



## MadamPirate PE

vote update:

4 x @ryankon518 (jp, duran, txj, roar)

3 x @Audi driver, P.E. (audi, ryan, cheb)

2 X @Roarbark (VHAB, jk)


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

(jp, duran, txj, roar)

(VHAB, jk)

Y'all suck.


----------



## Roarbark

vhab49_PE said:


> Also, if I had small kids still.. I would buy this for them:


WAIT THIS IS ADORABLE, AND I KIND OF WANT IT FOR MY WORK DESK.

Edit



Audi driver said:


> (jp, duran, txj, roar)
> (VHAB, jk)
> Y'all suck.


Tru.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

vhab49_PE said:


> Also, if I had small kids still.. I would buy this for them:






Roarbark said:


> WAIT THIS IS ADORABLE, AND I KIND OF WANT IT FOR MY WORK DESK.


Agree


----------



## Roarbark

These are great, they made a special edition


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

jean15paul_PE said:


> Agree


It would behoove some folks here to browse "Dumpster fire" in Amazon. There is a lot of stuff I now want.


----------



## txjennah PE

vhab49_PE said:


> Also, if I had small kids still.. I would buy this for them:


This has become one of my favorite gifs to use in IG stories.


----------



## txjennah PE

Audi driver said:


> (jp, duran, txj, roar)
> 
> (VHAB, jk)
> 
> Y'all suck.


ALL THE VOMIT EMOJIS


----------



## User1

Roarbark said:


> These are great, they made a special edition


link?


----------



## User1

FORTY DOLLARS


----------



## Roarbark

tj_PE said:


> link?


They're all sold out   saw something about a pre-order for Sept 2020/waitlist?
https://100soft.shop/collections/new/products/dumpster-fire-2020-special-edition-vinyl-figure
I saw a $22 price somewhere or other, but also sold out.


----------



## Roarbark

tj_PE said:


> FORTY DOLLARS


Alternatively you could bid for this hand painted one on ebay, which is up to $910, with 4 days remaining.
https://www.ebay.com/itm/203056071500


----------



## User1

Roarbark said:


> Alternatively you could bid for this hand painted one on ebay, which is up to $910, with 4 days remaining.
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/203056071500
> 
> 
> View attachment 18188


...no.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

txjennah PE said:


> ALL THE VOMIT EMOJIS


----------



## MadamPirate PE

vote update:

4 x @ryankon518 (jp, duran, txj, roar)

3 x @Audi driver, P.E. (audi, ryan, cheb)

2 X @Roarbark (VHAB, jk)


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

MadamPirate PE said:


> vote update:
> 
> 4 x @ryankon518 (jp, duran, txj, roar)
> 
> 3 x @Audi driver, P.E. (audi, ryan, cheb)
> 
> 2 X @Roarbark (VHAB, jk)


I vote for myself a second time.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

vote update:

4 x @ryankon518 (jp, duran, txj, roar)

3 x @Audi driver, P.E. (audi, ryan, cheb, audi)

2 X @Roarbark (VHAB, jk)


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Time!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

As the group moved into Work Spaces, @tj_PE directed them all to spread out. She wants to go UP! with her work from home space, not out. The group looks at KALLAX desks, which TJ considers briefly, but then mentions she wants cabinets above a desk, not shelves NEXT to her desk. 

@ryankon518 and @vhab49_PE end up near a display of LIXHULT cabinets. @ryankon518 arrives first, and starts opening and closing them to make sure they really are a soft close and have a no squeak hinge. @vhab49_PE tries to push @ryankon518 away from the LIXHULT, claiming she saw them first. She tries to pull his hand from the cabinet door, but @ryankon518 refuses to budge, saying he needs to pick out the perfect color for TJ's office space. They tussle over the cabinet door, which causes the whole setup to detach from the wall. @vhab49_PE jumps out of the way, but the LIXULT crashes into @ryankon518's face, killing him instantly. @vhab49_PE tiptoes away, pointedly examining an ALEX and pretending not to know what happened.

Oops! 

@ryankon518 was killed by the town - he was mafia.

Remaining players: @ChebyshevII PE @jean15paul_PE @txjennah PE @JayKay PE @Audi driver, P.E. @chart94 @Roarbark @DuranDuran @vhab49_PE


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

MadamPirate PE said:


> As the group moved into Work Spaces, @tj_PE directed them all to spread out. She wants to go UP! with her work from home space, not out. The group looks at KALLAX desks, which TJ considers briefly, but then mentions she wants cabinets above a desk, not shelves NEXT to her desk.
> 
> @ryankon518 and @vhab49_PE end up near a display of LIXHULT cabinets. @ryankon518 arrives first, and starts opening and closing them to make sure they really are a soft close and have a no squeak hinge. @vhab49_PE tries to push @ryankon518 away from the LIXHULT, claiming she saw them first. She tries to pull his hand from the cabinet door, but @ryankon518 refuses to budge, saying he needs to pick out the perfect color for TJ's office space. They tussle over the cabinet door, which causes the whole setup to detach from the wall. @vhab49_PE jumps out of the way, but the LIXULT crashes into @ryankon518's face, killing him instantly. @vhab49_PE tiptoes away, pointedly examining an ALEX and pretending not to know what happened.
> 
> Oops!
> 
> @ryankon518 was killed by the town - he was mafia.
> 
> Remaining players: @ChebyshevII PE @jean15paul_PE @txjennah PE @JayKay PE @Audi driver, P.E. @chart94 @Roarbark @DuranDuran @vhab49_PE


Yeeeees!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

MadamPirate PE said:


> vote update:
> 
> 4 x @ryankon518 (jp, duran, txj, roar)
> 
> 3 x @Audi driver, P.E. (*aud*i, ryan, cheb, *audi*)
> 
> 2 X @Roarbark (VHAB, jk)


lol


----------



## MadamPirate PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> lol


He can vote for himself multiple times, but it only counts once.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

In case I get axed tonight.

Townie+: Duran

Mafia: vhab, JayKay

Mafia+: Cheby

Neutral: Everyone else


----------



## Roarbark

In case I get axed  

Lean Mafia:  Cheb 
Neutral: Vhab, JayKay, tj_PE, jean
Lean species confused: Roarbark
Lean Town: Chart?
Likely Town: Txj, Durian
Lean not especially helpful to town: Audi
 

Edit:
@RBHeadge PE thy fishy will be done.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I can pretty much predict how tomorrow is gonna go down...not sure how to convince you all about my townie status.


----------



## Roarbark

ChebyshevII PE said:


> I can pretty much predict how tomorrow is gonna go down...not sure how to convince you all about my townie status.


I'm not completely decided  . What are your thoughts on today's vote? What are your maf/town reads? Since there was no night kill, do you think Maf forgot to target, or Doc saved someone last night?



ChebyshevII PE said:


> @MadamPirate PE I'm going to put my vote in for @Audi driver, P.E.. His claim to being maf is the *only thing I have to go off of right now.*


You said this after RB (proven cop) posted his thoughts, implicating someone as likely mafia. Wherefore?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Roarbark said:


> I'm not completely decided  . What are your thoughts on today's vote? What are your maf/town reads? Since there was no night kill, do you think Maf forgot to target, or Doc saved someone last night?
> 
> You said this after RB (proven cop) posted his thoughts, implicating someone as likely mafia. Wherefore?


I admit I have not been paying very close attention, although I did catch that there was no death last night. I honestly think that the doc saved someone, but I could be wrong, especially if audi is maf. 

Anyhow...I don’t think it would have mattered whether I cast my vote for Ryan anyway, since he had a clear majority. I honestly think I’ll be sticking with a vote for audi (assuming I don’t die tonight) Since he seems to want out anyway.


----------



## JayKay PE

MadamPirate PE said:


> As the group moved into Work Spaces, @tj_PE directed them all to spread out. She wants to go UP! with her work from home space, not out. The group looks at KALLAX desks, which TJ considers briefly, but then mentions she wants cabinets above a desk, not shelves NEXT to her desk.
> 
> @ryankon518 and @vhab49_PE end up near a display of LIXHULT cabinets. @ryankon518 arrives first, and starts opening and closing them to make sure they really are a soft close and have a no squeak hinge. @vhab49_PE tries to push @ryankon518 away from the LIXHULT, claiming she saw them first. She tries to pull his hand from the cabinet door, but @ryankon518 refuses to budge, saying he needs to pick out the perfect color for TJ's office space. They tussle over the cabinet door, which causes the whole setup to detach from the wall. @vhab49_PE jumps out of the way, but the LIXULT crashes into @ryankon518's face, killing him instantly. @vhab49_PE tiptoes away, pointedly examining an ALEX and pretending not to know what happened.
> 
> Oops!
> 
> @ryankon518 was killed by the town - he was mafia.
> 
> Remaining players: @ChebyshevII PE @jean15paul_PE @txjennah PE @JayKay PE @Audi driver, P.E. @chart94 @Roarbark @DuranDuran @vhab49_PE


Yessssssssssss.  Maf down!

Also, I def need to make time before I go to sleep to check out the thread and actually vote.  Fuck.  Sorry guys!


----------



## JayKay PE

In case I get killed tonight (most likely, I have no idea why I'm still here):

Lean suspish: chebs, duran

Leaning awkward: roar, chart

Leaning at 45-degrees (aka: as junkies call it, first position): audi

Leaning against a building: jean, txj, vhab

Hope this helps get some maf!


----------



## JayKay PE

TRRRRRRRRRIPLE POST


----------



## chart94 PE

JayKay PE said:


> In case I get killed tonight (most likely, I have no idea why I'm still here):
> 
> Lean suspish: chebs, duran
> 
> Leaning awkward: roar, chart
> 
> Leaning at 45-degrees (aka: as junkies call it, first position): audi
> 
> Leaning against a building: jean, txj, vhab
> 
> Hope this helps get some maf!


Hey now I’m not awkward!! Well I am an engineer....


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> In case I get axed tonight.
> 
> Townie+: Duran
> 
> Mafia: vhab, JayKay
> 
> Mafia+: Cheby
> 
> Neutral: Everyone else


I am not Mafia.  I just did not want to vote for FNG. If it had come down to FNG vs Audi, I would have switched my vote to Ryan, but since it wasn't, I let my vote for Roar stand.  This was not an indication that I think ROar is Maf, I just could not remember at the time who else was playing.

 @ryankon518 It is Ryan, we aren't just butchering your name here?


----------



## Dothracki PE

vhab49_PE said:


> @ryankon518 It is Ryan, we aren't just butchering your name here?


Yes that is correct. I was going to use one of my vague usernames instead but I don't know what I was thinking. Maybe I thought this was a professional forum at first

I was going to change it but then I thought it would confuse people.


----------



## chart94 PE

ryankon518 said:


> Yes that is correct. I was going to use one of my vague usernames instead but I don't know what I was thinking. Maybe I thought this was a professional forum at first
> 
> I was going to change it but then I thought it would confuse people.


Nah its a pretty laid back forum tbh lol


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

chart94 said:


> Nah its a pretty laid back forum tbh lol


We are laid back professionals... or aspiring professionals.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

As the gruesome bits of @ryankon518 are cleaned off the floor, the group heads into Kitchens. @tj_PE claps her hands excitedly, as she really wants new cabinets for her kitchen. The group spreads out, looking at hardware, soft close drawers, and ease of installation. @chart94 opens a SEKTION/MAXIMERA combination, and screams - a poor IKEA employee is in there, chopped to bits. @chart94 faints, and the group runs over to rescue him. @Roarbark waves a piece of paper from the back, "I wrote down where these cabinets are located!"

No one was killed during the night (except a poor IKEA employee). 

Remaining players: @ChebyshevII PE @jean15paul_PE @txjennah PE @JayKay PE @Audi driver, P.E. @chart94 @Roarbark @DuranDuran @vhab49_PE


----------



## User1

ryankon518 said:


> Yes that is correct. I was going to use one of my vague usernames instead but I don't know what I was thinking. Maybe I thought this was a professional forum at first
> 
> I was going to change it but then I thought it would confuse people.


i have changed my username 3 times to be less and less identifying lol


----------



## MadamPirate PE

ryankon518 said:


> Yes that is correct. I was going to use one of my vague usernames instead but I don't know what I was thinking. Maybe I thought this was a professional forum at first
> 
> I was going to change it but then I thought it would confuse people.


We're semi-professional around here. See: murder


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Urg.

This is hard. With no night kills, it is hard to know who to vote for.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

ryankon518 said:


> Maybe I thought this was a professional forum at first


Professional as in linkedin: Nope.

Professional insofar as helping to candidates prepare and survive the professional examine: yes

Professional as in behavior: varies

Things can get really _fun_ around here in May and November/December.


----------



## Dothracki PE

tj_PE said:


> i have changed my username 3 times to be less and less identifying lol


Oh okay, I won't feel as bad then. I'll wait until the end of the round so I don't confuse the players still alive.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

MadamPirate PE said:


> No one was killed during the night


 Either we have the luckiest and hardest working doctor, or the most laissez faire mafia teams in the history of the game.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Either we have the luckiest and hardest working doctor, or the most laissez faire mafia teams in the history of the game.


This!


----------



## JayKay PE

ryankon518 said:


> Maybe I thought this was a professional forum at first


*snorts into tea*

How dare you!


----------



## JayKay PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Professional as in linkedin: Nope.
> 
> Professional insofar as helping to candidates prepare and survive the professional examine: yes
> 
> Professional as in behavior: varies
> 
> Things can get really _fun_ around here in May and November/December.


Hey.  I'm always here to bring the WTTS thread down from the brink with kitty and pet photos!


----------



## chart94 PE

trying to convince my uncle to buy a pontoon boat with me. Swear im not still feeling that bottle of scotch from yesterdays thirsty thursday..


----------



## User1

vote for me as winner!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

JayKay PE said:


> Hey.  I'm always here to bring the WTTS thread down from the brink with kitty and pet photos!


I sincerely hope WttS doesn't ever get that nasty again.


----------



## JayKay PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> I sincerely hope WttS doesn't ever get that nasty again.


It was super bad.  Everyone was crazy stressed and I remember there were a couple people who kept fanning the flames/making things worse.


----------



## chart94 PE

JayKay PE said:


> It was super bad.  Everyone was crazy stressed and I remember there were a couple people who kept fanning the flames/making things worse.


I need to see this thread...


----------



## DLD PE

ryankon518 said:


> Yes that is correct. I was going to use one of my vague usernames instead but I don't know what I was thinking. *Maybe I thought this was a professional forum at first*
> 
> I was going to change it but then I thought it would confuse people.


Just wait until the "Welcome to the suck" period.

Edit.  Dang my bad.  I'm several posts behind and only using my phone.  I didn't realize wtts was already being discussed!! Lol


----------



## DLD PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Either we have the luckiest and hardest working doctor, or the most laissez faire mafia teams in the history of the game.


Reminds me of that round where there was a miscalculation and it was us 2 vs 12 and we defeated the town when a couple of them failed to vote the last night!


----------



## JayKay PE

Wait, has anyone voted yet?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

chart94 said:


> I need to see this thread...



The calendar says that this thread was only 8-10 months ago, but it sure feels like 8 years.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

@MadamPirate PE I vote @Audi driver, P.E. again.


----------



## DLD PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> The calendar says that this thread was only 8-10 months ago, but it sure feels like 8 years.


I just had a daymare flashback.


----------



## DLD PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> The calendar says that this thread was only 8-10 months ago, but it sure feels like 8 years.


Feels like 8 mins ago.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

DuranDuran said:


> Reminds me of that round where there was a miscalculation and it was us 2 vs 12 and we defeated the town when a couple of them failed to vote the last night!


lol yeah. I forgot how badly the deck was stacked against us that round. I'm rereading it now. Fun times.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

DuranDuran said:


> I just had a daymare flashback.






DuranDuran said:


> Feels like 8 mins ago.


That's a bad sign.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> The calendar says that this thread was only 8-10 months ago, but it sure feels like 8 years.






DuranDuran said:


> Feels like 8 mins ago.


8 minutes ago feels like 8 months ago.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

vote update:

1 x @Audi driver, P.E. (chebs)


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

JayKay PE said:


> Hey.  I'm always here to bring the WTTS thread down from the brink with kitty and pet photos!






RBHeadge PE said:


> I sincerely hope WttS doesn't ever get that nasty again.






DuranDuran said:


> Just wait until the "Welcome to the suck" period.
> 
> Edit.  Dang my bad.  I'm several posts behind and only using my phone.  I didn't realize wtts was already being discussed!! Lol


The days of WTTS, and Spam thread, and Results/Maps are numbered. Pretty soon all the PE exams will be CBT, most will be year round, and results will arrive in a week. The end of an era.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

@MadamPirate PE I vote for @ChebyshevII PE. He knows better than to vote for RB on day one when RB is actually voting for someone.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

vote update:

1 x @Audi driver, P.E. (chebs)

1 x @ChebyshevII PE (jp)


----------



## DLD PE

Yup.

@MadamPirate PE I vote for @ChebyshevII PE

If he hadn't done that, we'd still have @RBHeadge PE and I wouldn't have @JayKay PE guilting me for sitting in this new recliner.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

jean15paul_PE said:


> @MadamPirate PE I vote for @ChebyshevII PE. He knows better than to vote for RB on day one when RB is actually voting for someone.


I know this is what got me off last time, but...you’re barking up the wrong tree here.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

We've got at least 4 or 5 more wait periods before all the PE exams go CBT. It could be more than that too, I just saw that they indicated that the civil exams have gone from convert in 2023 to tentatively convert in 2023.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

vote update:

1 x @Audi driver, P.E. (chebs)

2 x @ChebyshevII PE (jp, duran)


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

DuranDuran said:


> Yup.
> 
> @MadamPirate PE I vote for @ChebyshevII PE
> 
> If he hadn't done that, we'd still have @RBHeadge PE and I wouldn't have @JayKay PE guilting me for sitting in this new recliner.


I admit it was a mistake. But it doesn’t make me mafia.


----------



## JayKay PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> tentatively


So many emotions from one single word


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> The days of WTTS, and Spam thread, and Results/Maps are numbered. Pretty soon all the PE exams will be CBT, most will be year round, and results will arrive in a week. The end of an era.


For @ryankon518's benefit. Each of those is a thread on this site that comes out with every exam cycle.


WTTS (Welcome to the Suck) is for people to vent and go through the 5 stages of grief while they wait months for the results.

Spam Thread is for people to have fun and post any old random thing while waiting for the exam results. Legend says, NCEES won't release the results until that thread gets to 15,000 posts.

Once the results start getting released there's a Results thread where people can talk about their results and @RBHeadge PE maintains of map of what states have released results when (hope you don't live in Georgia or Pennsylvania)


----------



## MadamPirate PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> Once the results start getting released there's a Results thread where people can talk about their results and @RBHeadge PE maintains of map of what states have releases results when (hope you don't live in Georgia or Pennsylvania)


Or Colorado in the last cycle. *sobs!*


----------



## RBHeadge PE

@ryankon518 I'll just add that trolling is prohibited here. And we would never sink to such despicable behavior when people are at their most emotionally vulnerable.

p.s. did you get your post-exam survey yet?



jean15paul_PE said:


> For @ryankon518's benefit. Each of those is a thread on this site that comes out with every exam cycle.
> 
> 
> WTTS (Welcome to the Suck) is for people to vent and go through the 5 stages of grief while they wait months for the results.
> 
> Spam Thread is for people to have fun and post any old random thing while waiting for the exam results. Legend says, NCEES won't release the results until that thread gets to 15,000 posts.
> 
> Once the results start getting released there's a Results thread where people can talk about their results and @RBHeadge PE maintains of map of what states have releases results when (hope you don't live in Georgia or Pennsylvania)


He's in New Jersey (lol!) but testing in New York. So he'll get his results fast but he'll have to wait until the thermodynamic heat death of the universe to get his license. @JayKay PE



MadamPirate PE said:


> Or Colorado in the last cycle. *sobs!*


fify

_I'm just relieved that that one guy didn't turn my map into a tattoo._


----------



## txjennah PE

@MadamPirate PE I vote for @ChebyshevII PE


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> We've got at least 4 or 5 more wait periods before all the PE exams go CBT. It could be more than that too, I just saw that they indicated that the civil exams have gone from convert in 2023 to tentatively convert in 2023.


Of course you're correct. But most EB users (and probably most engineers in general) are Civil, Mechanical, or Electrical. Mechanical has already transitioned to CBT. Electrical will transition next year. That will mostly just leave Civils in those threads until the transition is finished.

Nothing good happens when you have a homogeneous group of Civil Engineers


----------



## Dothracki PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> I'll just add that trolling is prohibited here. And we would never sink to such despicable behavior when people are at their most emotionally vulnerable.
> 
> He's in New Jersey (lol!) but testing in New York. So he'll get his results fast but he'll have to wait until the thermodynamic heat death of the universe to get his license.


Thanks @RBHeadge PE

What's wrong with New Jersey?


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

ryankon518 said:


> Thanks @RBHeadge PE
> 
> What's wrong with New Jersey?


Everything is legal in New Jersey.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

vote update:

1 x @Audi driver, P.E. (chebs)

3 x @ChebyshevII PE (jp, duran, txj)


----------



## RBHeadge PE

ryankon518 said:


> What's wrong with New Jersey?


----------



## DLD PE

vhab49_PE said:


> Everything is legal in New Jersey.


Except pumping your own gas.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

ryankon518 said:


> Thanks @RBHeadge PE
> 
> What's wrong with New Jersey?


Everything I know about New Jersey I learned from "Cake Boss"

Hoboken Baby!!!!


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

MadamPirate PE said:


> vote update:
> 
> 1 x @Audi driver, P.E. (chebs)
> 
> 3 x @ChebyshevII PE (jp, duran, txj)


I give up.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> Everything I know about New Jersey I learned from "Cake Boss"


Everything i know about New Jersey I learned from Hamilton.


----------



## JayKay PE

vhab49_PE said:


> Everything i know about New Jersey I learned from Hamilton.


That’s probably for the best.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Audi driver said:


> I give up.


Seriously.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

@tj_PE lead the group into Dining, musing about what color of dining room table she would like. @ChebyshevII PE and @jean15paul_PE looked at the expanding tabletops together, giggling at how the leaves hid neatly underneath. They pulled a table apart, and @ChebyshevII PE decided to stand in the opening. "Look, it's like a sunroof!" As @ChebyshevII PE doubled over laughing, a herd of 103 children came screaming and running into Dining. They ran straight into the table, slamming one side into @ChebyshevII PE's spine, with a loud CRACK! He gasped in pain as the rest of the children pushed the table over. Having been paralyzed when his spine was damaged, he was unable to extricate himself from the table and was crushed.

The town lynched @ChebyshevII PE. He was a normal townsperson.

Remaining players: @jean15paul_PE @txjennah PE @JayKay PE @Audi driver, P.E. @chart94 @Roarbark @DuranDuran @vhab49_PE

As a reminder, we will be taking a break over the weekend. The mafia kill will pick up Monday morning.


----------



## JayKay PE

Fuck


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

MadamPirate PE said:


> @tj_PE lead the group into Dining, musing about what color of dining room table she would like. @ChebyshevII PE and @jean15paul_PE looked at the expanding tabletops together, giggling at how the leaves hid neatly underneath. They pulled a table apart, and @ChebyshevII PE decided to stand in the opening. "Look, it's like a sunroof!" As @ChebyshevII PE doubled over laughing, a herd of 103 children came screaming and running into Dining. They ran straight into the table, slamming one side into @ChebyshevII PE's spine, with a loud CRACK! He gasped in pain as the rest of the children pushed the table over. Having been paralyzed when his spine was damaged, he was unable to extricate himself from the table and was crushed.
> 
> The town lynched @ChebyshevII PE. He was a normal townsperson.
> 
> Remaining players: @jean15paul_PE @txjennah PE @JayKay PE @Audi driver, P.E. @chart94 @Roarbark @DuranDuran @vhab49_PE
> 
> As a reminder, we will be taking a break over the weekend. The mafia kill will pick up Monday morning.


Wowza.


----------



## Roarbark

Damn. @ChebyshevII PE Actually felt you were telling the truth in your response to my questions, but the game data/voting record still pointed against you strong enough to counter.

@MadamPirate PE did you just have Cheb get manslaughtered by his own children?

@vhab49_PE and @chart94 What are you thoughts now  ?
@txjennah PE How bout you?


----------



## chart94 PE

Roarbark said:


> Damn. @ChebyshevII PE Actually felt you were telling the truth in your response to my questions, but the game data/voting record still pointed against you strong enough to counter.
> 
> @MadamPirate PE did you just have Cheb get manslaughtered by his own children?
> 
> @vhab49_PE and @chart94 What are you thoughts now  ?
> @txjennah PE How bout you?


Duran has been a tad different this round I think. Also maybe Audi is telling the truth for once in this game haha


----------



## DLD PE

chart94 said:


> *Duran has been a tad different this round I think.* Also maybe Audi is telling the truth for once in this game haha


That's what @jean15paul_PE said when he was mafia.


----------



## DLD PE

And I'm a regular townie.


----------



## RBHeadge PE




----------



## MadamPirate PE

Roarbark said:


> @MadamPirate PE did you just have Cheb get manslaughtered by his own children?


Maybe.


----------



## chart94 PE

DuranDuran said:


> That's what @jean15paul_PE said when he was mafia.


I am most assuredly not mafia.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

MadamPirate PE said:


> @tj_PE lead the group into Dining, musing about what color of dining room table she would like. @ChebyshevII PE and @jean15paul_PE looked at the expanding tabletops together, giggling at how the leaves hid neatly underneath. They pulled a table apart, and @ChebyshevII PE decided to stand in the opening. "Look, it's like a sunroof!" As @ChebyshevII PE doubled over laughing, a herd of 103 children came screaming and running into Dining. They ran straight into the table, slamming one side into @ChebyshevII PE's spine, with a loud CRACK! He gasped in pain as the rest of the children pushed the table over. Having been paralyzed when his spine was damaged, he was unable to extricate himself from the table and was crushed.
> 
> The town lynched @ChebyshevII PE. He was a normal townsperson.
> 
> Remaining players: @jean15paul_PE @txjennah PE @JayKay PE @Audi driver, P.E. @chart94 @Roarbark @DuranDuran @vhab49_PE
> 
> As a reminder, we will be taking a break over the weekend. The mafia kill will pick up Monday morning.


Fucj, sorry @ChebyshevII PE.


----------



## JayKay PE

DuranDuran said:


> That's what @jean15paul_PE said when he was mafia.


*squintiest of eyes*
i don’t know who to trust this round


----------



## Roarbark

Latest eval 

Roar - Me  
Town+:
Txj - voting history, mob leadership skills (incensed mob to get Ryan)
Duran - Voting history, read
@jean15paul_PE - Slight lean town (similar reads to me so far, votes)
@Audi driver, P.E. - expected Town by mafia vote on Day 2 (?)

Neutral (Ignored Fish guy's will, voted for others (Roar, Audi?)
@chart94 - Neutral *
@JayKay PE - Neutral *
@vhab49_PE - Neutral


----------



## DLD PE

JayKay PE said:


> *squintiest of eyes*
> i don’t know who to trust this round


Apparently not your eyesight.  

You might need an eye appointment with all that squinting.

We can definitely trust the doc.

Current reads:

Mafia: @chart94, @JayKay PE


----------



## JayKay PE

DuranDuran said:


> Apparently not your eyesight.


Dude.  Duuuuuude.

You know I'm sensitive about my sensitive eyes.

And you've been super aggressive this round, yet haven't put up your usual townie excel.  What's to say you're not mafia trying to frame me?  HMMM.


----------



## txjennah PE

Roarbark said:


> Latest eval
> 
> Roar - Me
> Town+:
> Txj - voting history, mob leadership skills (incensed mob to get Ryan)
> Duran - Voting history, read
> @jean15paul_PE - Slight lean town (similar reads to me so far, votes)
> @Audi driver, P.E. - expected Town by mafia vote on Day 2 (?)
> 
> Neutral (Ignored Fish guy's will, voted for others (Roar, Audi?)
> @chart94 - Neutral *
> @JayKay PE - Neutral *
> @vhab49_PE - Neutral


Dang I'm sorry @ChebyshevII PE.  

I have to say that atm, @vhab49_PE is at the tippity top of my suspish list, but I also want to be careful and not vote another another innocent person.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

txjennah PE said:


> Dang I'm sorry @ChebyshevII PE.
> 
> I have to say that atm, @vhab49_PE is at the tippity top of my suspish list, but I also want to be careful and not vote another another innocent person.


I AM A TOWNIE!  And you all should know by now that I get twitchy when I lie, and I have not been twitchy this round.  Distracted  and absent, yes, but the studying makes me oh so sleepy.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Roarbark said:


> Latest eval
> 
> Roar - Me
> Town+:
> Txj - voting history, mob leadership skills (incensed mob to get Ryan)
> Duran - Voting history, read
> @jean15paul_PE - Slight lean town (similar reads to me so far, votes)
> @Audi driver, P.E. - expected Town by mafia vote on Day 2 (?)
> 
> Neutral (Ignored Fish guy's will, voted for others (Roar, Audi?)
> @chart94 - Neutral *
> @JayKay PE - Neutral *
> @vhab49_PE - Neutral


What do the stars mean?


----------



## MadamPirate PE

After the chaos in Dining, @tj_PE informed the group they were headed for Bedrooms. She wanted both a new mattress and a new bedframe, so the group scattered. @txjennah PE flagged down an IKEA employee, to ask what their favorite bed was. The employee dragged @txjennah PE over to the BRIMNES, explaining how the headboard storage was really excellent, as well as the underbed storage. The IKEA employee bent down and opened one of the underbed drawers to show @txjennah PE, and screamed in terror before passing out. @jean15paul_PE was dead, crammed into the drawer. 

Oops!

@jean15paul_PE was killed by the mafia. 

Remaining players: @txjennah PE @JayKay PE @Audi driver, P.E. @chart94 @Roarbark @DuranDuran @vhab49_PE


----------



## RBHeadge PE

MadamPirate PE said:


> vote update:
> 
> 4 x @ryankon518 (jp, duran, txj, roar)
> 
> 3 x @Audi driver, P.E. (audi, ryan, cheb)
> 
> 2 X @Roarbark (VHAB, jk)


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE




----------



## DoctorWho-PE

jean15paul_PE said:


>


----------



## JayKay PE

Fuck.


----------



## JayKay PE

Not going to lie, I def thought @txjennah PE was going to get the ax based on the storytelling/me just reading the mentions.

Fuck.  Sorry, @jean15paul_PE...


----------



## JayKay PE

TRRRRRRIPLE POST


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE




----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Roarbark said:


> Damn. @ChebyshevII PE Actually felt you were telling the truth in your response to my questions, but the game data/voting record still pointed against you strong enough to counter.
> 
> @MadamPirate PE did you just have Cheb get manslaughtered by his own children?
> 
> @vhab49_PE and @chart94 What are you thoughts now  ?
> @txjennah PE How bout you?


Sorry, I missed this question on Friday.  My thoughts... are not clear at all.  

Townie ++

I did not get a PM, this leads me to believe I am a townie.

Townie +

Neutral/Not enough info for impression

@Roarbark

@chart94 Is he even playing?

@DuranDuran

Mafia +

@JayKay PE 

@txjennah PE suspish of me, thus I suspish of her.

Mafia++

@Audi driver, P.E. gotta be.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

vhab49_PE said:


> Sorry, I missed this question on Friday.  My thoughts... are not clear at all.
> 
> Townie ++
> 
> I did not get a PM, this leads me to believe I am a townie.
> 
> Townie +
> 
> Neutral/Not enough info for impression
> 
> @Roarbark
> 
> @chart94 Is he even playing?
> 
> @DuranDuran
> 
> Mafia +
> 
> @JayKay PE
> 
> @txjennah PE suspish of me, thus I suspish of her.
> 
> Mafia+++
> 
> @Audi driver, P.E. gotta be.


FIFY


----------



## txjennah PE

vhab49_PE said:


> Sorry, I missed this question on Friday.  My thoughts... are not clear at all.
> 
> Townie ++
> 
> I did not get a PM, this leads me to believe I am a townie.
> 
> Townie +
> 
> Neutral/Not enough info for impression
> 
> @Roarbark
> 
> @chart94 Is he even playing?
> 
> @DuranDuran
> 
> Mafia +
> 
> @JayKay PE
> 
> @txjennah PE suspish of me, thus I suspish of her.
> 
> Mafia++
> 
> @Audi driver, P.E. gotta be.


I voted with RB on the first night and voted out Mafia the second day, so should be pretty clear I'm a townie at this point. You skipped the vote Monday and didn't vote for Mafia second day, even though RB made it pretty clear @ryankon518 was Mafia based on his post.

@MadamPirate PE I vote for @vhab49_PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE

vote update:

1 x @vhab49_PE (txj)


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

If you want the town to lose, vote for me. But I AM a townie.  And no, I did not vote on Monday, which I get make me look suspicious, but I flubbed the time change. I need to put an alarm on my phone.

And no, I didn't vote for FNG on Tuesday, but it was covered, and had the voting swayed away from him, I was prepared to switch my vote.

I really just suck at this game and don't have the time to devote to really paying attention right now.


----------



## chart94 PE

I vote for @JayKay PE based off the voting from friday. @MadamPirate PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE

vote update:

1 x @vhab49_PE (txj)

1 x @JayKay PE (chart)


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

So tonight is gonna be super busy, so @MadamPirate PE I vote for @JayKay PE.  I dont trust @txjennah PE... But also don't not trust her.


----------



## Roarbark

vhab49_PE said:


> What do the stars mean?


They were my best guesses for Maf at the time, but may have changed since then.

@MadamPirate PE I vote for @JayKay PE for now.

If you are unsure about your neutrals, take a glance at vote history if you have a chance. Not exact science, but there's some telling info there this round. (*Self promotion asterisk, since vote history helps me). Anyhoo, I'm pretty high confidence that txj is town side.

@JayKay PE, what do you think of @Audi driver, P.E..... And Vice versa, I suppose. Makes this a little more complicated


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Roarbark said:


> They were my best guesses for Maf at the time, but may have changed since then.
> 
> @MadamPirate PE I vote for @JayKay PE for now.
> 
> If you are unsure about your neutrals, take a glance at vote history if you have a chance. Not exact science, but there's some telling info there this round. (*Self promotion asterisk, since vote history helps me). Anyhoo, I'm pretty high confidence that txj is town side.
> 
> @JayKay PE, what do you think of @Audi driver, P.E..... And Vice versa, I suppose. Makes this a little more complicated


I don't give two buckets of piss.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

vote update:

1 x @vhab49_PE (txj)

3 x @JayKay PE (chart, vhab, roar)


----------



## Roarbark

Audi driver said:


> I don't give two buckets of piss.


That's a lot of piss.


----------



## DLD PE

I went back and looked at voting history in addition to any clues.  

I can build a case for and against @chart94, @JayKay PE and @vhab49_PE.  

Normally I would suspect @JayKay PE above all three, but I've been wrong about her before, so I'm kind of at a loss currently.

@MadamPirate PE I vote for @Audi driver, P.E. since that's what he wants anyway.


----------



## JayKay PE

@MadamPirate PE, I vote for @Audi driver, P.E.  they’ve been saying they’re mafia all round and they haven’t been killed yet, which makes me think they’re actually saying the truth instead of just trying to avoid playing.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

@MadamPirate PE I'm voting for @Audi driver, P.E. again so I can get off this ride.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

vhab49_PE said:


> Sorry, I missed this question on Friday.  My thoughts... are not clear at all.
> 
> Townie ++
> 
> I did not get a PM, this leads me to believe I am a townie.
> 
> Townie +
> 
> Neutral/Not enough info for impression
> 
> @Roarbark
> 
> @chart94 Is he even playing?
> 
> @DuranDuran
> 
> Mafia +
> 
> @JayKay PE
> 
> @txjennah PE suspish of me, thus I suspish of her.
> 
> Mafia++
> 
> @Audi driver, P.E. gotta be.


Everyone agrees with the last lines there, but only two people vote for me? You guys? WTF??


----------



## MadamPirate PE

vote update:

1 x @vhab49_PE (txj)

3 x @JayKay PE (chart, vhab, roar)

3 x @Audi driver, P.E. (duran, jaykay, audi)


----------



## MadamPirate PE

time!

@JayKay PE and @Audi driver, P.E., please send me 3 rounds of 10 RPS by 9:15pm EST.


----------



## DLD PE

MadamPirate PE said:


> time!
> 
> @JayKay PE and @Audi driver, P.E., please send me 3 rounds of 10 RPS by 9:15pm EST.


They're the same person, so this thing's gonna go on forever.  I aint staying up to watch.  Goodnight!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Alright, sudden death OT. One moment, please.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

audi


8


47


42


jaykay


60


69


85



As the group entered Bedroom Storage, @tj_PE got tired of @Audi driver, P.E.'s whining that his feet hurt, he was tired, are we there yet? I'm hungry! She misdirected the rest of the group to look at a very fancy ELVARI system, asking them to check for ALL of the color options. While the group's back was turned, she shoved @Audi driver, P.E. into a PAX wardrobe, tied the doors shut, and then grabbed the group, announcing loudly that she didn't need closet organization after all.

@Audi driver, P.E. was mafia.

Remaining players: @txjennah PE @JayKay PE @chart94 @Roarbark @DuranDuran @vhab49_PE


----------



## Roarbark

Nice tho.


----------



## DLD PE

This has to be one of the weirdest mafia rounds I've played in a while.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

I knew he was telling the truth! I know, I didn't vote for him... Trying to prolong his fun as long as possible.


----------



## Roarbark

vhab49_PE said:


> I knew he was telling the truth! I know, I didn't vote for him... Trying to prolong his fun as long as possible.


The amount of piss he didn't give was probably increasing the longer it dragged on.


----------



## Dothracki PE

MadamPirate PE said:


> audi
> 
> 
> 8
> 
> 
> 47
> 
> 
> 42
> 
> 
> jaykay
> 
> 
> 60
> 
> 
> 69
> 
> 
> 85
> 
> 
> 
> As the group entered Bedroom Storage, @tj_PE got tired of @Audi driver, P.E.'s whining that his feet hurt, he was tired, are we there yet? I'm hungry! She misdirected the rest of the group to look at a very fancy ELVARI system, asking them to check for ALL of the color options. While the group's back was turned, she shoved @Audi driver, P.E. into a PAX wardrobe, tied the doors shut, and then grabbed the group, announcing loudly that she didn't need closet organization after all.


I like the Odda wardrobe better. I had one of those in my first apartment.


----------



## RBHeadge PE




----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Roarbark said:


> The amount of piss he didn't give was probably increasing the longer it dragged on.


I wanted to see how much piss he could accumulate!


----------



## JayKay PE

I TOLD YOU GUYS HE WAS TELLING THE TRUTH/BEING TOO SERIOUS!!!!


----------



## DLD PE

JayKay PE said:


> I TOLD YOU GUYS HE WAS TELLING THE TRUTH/BEING TOO SERIOUS!!!!


I had to do some very in-depth gaming analysis to pick up subtle clues that he might be mafia.  He did his best to convince us otherwise.  My hat is off to him for his covert operating skills.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

The effective convergence of the "yes I'm mafia" strategy with actually being mafia and surviving is exceeding rare. It takes multiple rounds of buildup as a townie claiming to be mafia, the luck of the draw to get chosen as mafia at the right time, and effective play that round.

We just witnessed something special. I kinda wish Audi would have survived until the end.

@Audi driver, P.E. 

View attachment 16938


...and now it won't work again for a long time. LOL


----------



## Roarbark

Hey friends   Since I have (maybe) the luxury of posting after people have gone to sleep, and made their important life choices for the day, and JUST IN CASE I'm getting night targeted today, I'd just like to share some special info.

1. Meesa doktor.
2. Meesa protect Duran Night 1. No deaths reported by mod.
3. Meesa protect txj Night 2. No deaths reported. Meesa very proud.
4. Meesa protect txj Night 3. JP die. Meesa cry a little. 

I would like to put forth that Duran and txj are nearly guaranteed to be town, as they were most likely night targeted nights 1 and 2. 

Excluding Me, TXJ, and Duran, this leaves
Jaykay, Vhab, Chart, one of which is evil. 

I have my suspicions, but I don't want my potential last will and testament to decide that.
If I die tonight, this gives town rather good odds.  If not, We have a decent chance tomorrow, and I potentially die for my pains the following eve. Night!


----------



## DLD PE

If I go back and re-read pages from this round, and assume mafia roles from the following players, I come up with @vhab49_PE most likely being the remaining mafia player after @JayKay PE and @chart94.


----------



## txjennah PE

vhab49_PE said:


> If you want the town to lose, vote for me. But I AM a townie.  And no, I did not vote on Monday, which I get make me look suspicious, but I flubbed the time change. I need to put an alarm on my phone.
> 
> And no, I didn't vote for FNG on Tuesday, but it was covered, and had the voting swayed away from him, I was prepared to switch my vote.
> 
> I really just suck at this game and don't have the time to devote to really paying attention right now.


I def understand. I have been so disengaged the past several cycles that I'm grateful people still want to play with me.

.......still on my suspish list though.


----------



## txjennah PE

Roarbark said:


> Hey friends   Since I have (maybe) the luxury of posting after people have gone to sleep, and made their important life choices for the day, and JUST IN CASE I'm getting night targeted today, I'd just like to share some special info.
> 
> 1. Meesa doktor.
> 2. Meesa protect Duran Night 1. No deaths reported by mod.
> 3. Meesa protect txj Night 2. No deaths reported. Meesa very proud.
> 4. Meesa protect txj Night 3. JP die. Meesa cry a little.
> 
> I would like to put forth that Duran and txj are nearly guaranteed to be town, as they were most likely night targeted nights 1 and 2.
> 
> Excluding Me, TXJ, and Duran, this leaves
> Jaykay, Vhab, Chart, one of which is evil.
> 
> I have my suspicions, but I don't want my potential last will and testament to decide that.
> If I die tonight, this gives town rather good odds.  If not, We have a decent chance tomorrow, and I potentially die for my pains the following eve. Night!


----------



## DLD PE

DuranDuran said:


> If I go back and re-read pages from this round, and assume mafia roles from the following players, I come up with @vhab49_PE most likely being the remaining mafia player after @JayKay PE and @chart94.


@JayKay PE why the sad face?  Figured you'd be happy you're not at the top of my list.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

DuranDuran said:


> I had to do some very in-depth gaming analysis to pick up subtle clues that he might be mafia.  He did his best to convince us otherwise.  My hat is off to him for his covert operating skills.


I was perplexed because he engaged.  Which is not normal.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

VHAB IS NOT MAFIA.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

DuranDuran said:


> @JayKay PE why the sad face?  Figured you'd be happy you're not at the top of my list.


The way I read it, you say I am at the top, after JK &amp; Chart, which makes me third place.


----------



## JayKay PE

DuranDuran said:


> @JayKay PE why the sad face?  Figured you'd be happy you're not at the top of my list.


Wait, I'm not?  I thought you said I was on the top, followed by chart and vhab.  WHICH IS SUPER UPSETTING TO ME.


----------



## JayKay PE

vhab49_PE said:


> DuranDuran said:
> 
> 
> 
> @JayKay PE why the sad face?  Figured you'd be happy you're not at the top of my list.
> 
> 
> 
> The way I read it, you say I am at the top, after JK &amp; Chart, which makes me third place.
Click to expand...

SEE.  I'M NOT THE ONLY ONE.


----------



## JayKay PE

We need @squaretaper LIT AF PE.  He knows english and grammar and stuff.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Forgot I got a dentist appt and woke up late. Murder after!


----------



## DLD PE

JayKay PE said:


> SEE.  I'M NOT THE ONLY ONE.


I wrote it in a way to generate a reaction.

@vhab49_PE has been very active in the round, yet claims confusion even at one point claiming to not know whether or not Salty is playing, yet seems honed in on a players "engagedness."

Neither @JayKay PE nor @chart94 have demonstrated actions to make me suspect them above vhab.

@MadamPirate PE I vote for @vhab49_PE, provided I wasn't nightkilled.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Roarbark said:


> Hey friends   Since I have (maybe) the luxury of posting after people have gone to sleep, and made their important life choices for the day, and JUST IN CASE I'm getting night targeted today, I'd just like to share some special info.
> 
> 1. Meesa doktor.
> 2. Meesa protect Duran Night 1. No deaths reported by mod.
> 3. Meesa protect txj Night 2. No deaths reported. Meesa very proud.
> 4. Meesa protect txj Night 3. JP die. Meesa cry a little.
> 
> I would like to put forth that Duran and txj are nearly guaranteed to be town, as they were most likely night targeted nights 1 and 2.
> 
> Excluding Me, TXJ, and Duran, this leaves
> Jaykay, Vhab, Chart, one of which is evil.
> 
> I have my suspicions, but I don't want my potential last will and testament to decide that.
> If I die tonight, this gives town rather good odds.  If not, We have a decent chance tomorrow, and I potentially die for my pains the following eve. Night!


Thank you for the intel. 

But let's not quote JarJar anymore


----------



## Dothracki PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> Thank you for the intel.
> 
> But let's not quote JarJar anymore


Second that one


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

DuranDuran said:


> I wrote it in a way to generate a reaction.
> 
> @vhab49_PE has been very active in the round, yet claims confusion even at one point claiming to not know whether or not Salty is playing, yet seems honed in on a players "engagedness."
> 
> Neither @JayKay PE nor @chart94 have demonstrated actions to make me suspect them above vhab.
> 
> @MadamPirate PE I vote for @vhab49_PE, provided I wasn't nightkilled.


Tis a mistake. I am a townie.

I don't know that I would say I've been any more or less active this round than in previous ones, (except the one where I legit forgot I was playing that week.) And the only person I have claimed to be more engaged was Audi, and that is not a hard one to claim, typically he does not do anything but complain.  He seemed to actually play this round.

AND I never said anything about Salty (I'd have voted for him every round), it was Chart, and I hadn't seen him post anything in a while, so the "is he even playing" was kind of a joke.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

jean15paul_PE said:


> The effective convergence of the "yes I'm mafia" strategy with actually being mafia and surviving is exceeding rare. It takes multiple rounds of buildup as a townie claiming to be mafia, the luck of the draw to get chosen as mafia at the right time, and effective play that round.
> 
> We just witnessed something special. I kinda wish Audi would have survived until the end.
> 
> @Audi driver, P.E.
> 
> View attachment 16938
> 
> 
> ...and now it won't work again for a long time. LOL


Witnessed something special?  I voted for myself twice, and my second vote thankfully got me out of this game.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

First things first:

@tj_PE walked into Children's, and was immediately drawn to a tiny sofa. "Look, my cats could use this!" @chart94 sat down on top of a STUVA/FRITIDS toychest/bench combo, and crossed his arms and rolled his eyes while @tj_PE extolled the virtues of tiny furniture for tiny furry overlords. He crossed one ankle over the other knee, and noticed something... dark on the bottom of his brand new white kicks. He touched it, and it was a little tacky. He looked down between his crossed legs and saw a pool of blood slowly seeping out of the toy chest. @chart94 stood and pulled open the drawer, revealing @Roarbark's body stuffed inside.

@Roarbark was lynched by the mafia.

Remaining players: @txjennah PE @JayKay PE @chart94 @DuranDuran @vhab49_PE


----------



## JayKay PE

Audi driver said:


> Witnessed something special?  I voted for myself twice, and my second vote thankfully got me out of this game.


WE LOVE YOU SO MUCH AND JUST WANT YOU TO KEEP PLAYING WITH US.  T_T


----------



## txjennah PE

Nooooo @Roarbark


----------



## txjennah PE

@MadamPirate PE I vote for @vhab49_PE


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

txjennah PE said:


> @MadamPirate PE I vote for @vhab49_PE


Not Mafia.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

@MadamPirate PE I vote for @chart94.

Assuming Roar was correct that TX and Duran are safe, it has to be JK or Chart.

I AM NOT MAFIA.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

I'm going old school RBHeadge here. Assuming random selection with the exclusion of known townies, the odds of town win are 50/50 over the rest of the round.


----------



## DLD PE

vhab49_PE said:


> Ohh, sounds like fun. I think I will change my mind. @MadamPirate PE I change my vote to.... @Roarbark. No reason, just because I don't remember who else is playing.


----------



## DLD PE

vhab49_PE said:


> Hmm.  I don't know who to vote for.  Should I vote for Roar to tie things up?
> 
> Should I go rogue and vote for.... Anyone else?
> 
> Is salty playing?


----------



## DLD PE

vhab49_PE said:


> Tis a mistake. I am a townie.
> 
> I don't know that I would say I've been any more or less active this round than in previous ones, (except the one where I legit forgot I was playing that week.) And the only person I have claimed to be more engaged was Audi, and that is not a hard one to claim, typically he does not do anything but complain.  He seemed to actually play this round.
> 
> *AND I never said anything about Salty (I'd have voted for him every round), it was Chart, and I hadn't seen him post anything in a while, so the "is he even playing" was kind of a joke.*


Care to change your story?


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

IT WAS A GUESS, AND I WAS TOO LAZY TO GO BACK AND CHECK.

Nevermind.  Just kill me. I'm done defending myself.  Let the mafia win, I don't care.

BUT I AM A TOWNIE.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

DuranDuran said:


> Care to change your story?


no.


----------



## DLD PE

vhab49_PE said:


> I AM A TOWNIE!  And you all should know by now that I get twitchy when I lie, and I have not been twitchy this round.  Distracted  and absent, yes, but the studying makes me oh so sleepy.


You're starting to act twitchy.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

DuranDuran said:


> You're starting to act twitchy.


You are attacking me.  Of course I'm twitchy.


----------



## DLD PE

vhab49_PE said:


> You are attacking me.  Of course I'm twitchy.


You just said you get twitchy when you lie.  Have you been lying?


----------



## chart94 PE

Welp, we are gonna lose today if you guys vote for me just saying...


----------



## chart94 PE

I vote for @DuranDuran cause he keeps deflecting to me about being mafia. @MadamPirate PE


----------



## chart94 PE

i change my vote to @vhab49_PE @MadamPirate PE


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

DuranDuran said:


> You just said you get twitchy when you lie.  Have you been lying?


No. I have not been lying.  I am not mafia, I have not been paying close attention this round, and I DON"T KNOW WHAT IS GOING ON!

None of which are lies.

So, back to voting me out of Ikea.... go ahead. I'm starting to think that YOU are not a clean as Roar indicated.


----------



## chart94 PE

also did not see @Roarbark post about him being the doctor and saving duran. Sorry @DuranDuran


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Good game Mafia.


----------



## txjennah PE

*Day 1 –*

Vhab – no vote
Chart – voted for Roar
Jaykay – no vote

*Day 2 –*

Vhab – voted for Roar
Chart – no vote
Jaykay – voted for Roar

*Day 3-*

No vote from vhab, chart, or jaykay

*Day 4 –*

Vhab – voted for Jaykay. Though, interestingly, she made a post previously saying Audi had to be mafia – but didn’t actually vote for Audi
Chart – voted for Jaykay
Jaykay - voted for Audi


----------



## RBHeadge PE




----------



## DLD PE

vhab49_PE said:


> So, back to voting me out of Ikea.... go ahead. I'm starting to think that YOU are not a clean as Roar indicated.


I think you should go to the hardware section, if Ikea has one.


----------



## User1

DuranDuran said:


> I think you should go to the hardware section, if Ikea has one.


they have a little pieces section where you can get replacement connectors and such. idk if they have a hardware section.


----------



## DLD PE

tj_PE said:


> they have a little pieces section where you can get replacement connectors and such. idk if they have a hardware section.


Well @vhab49_PE needs a ladder to get out of the hole she's dug.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

vote update:

3 x @vhab49_PE (duran, txj, chart)

1 x @chart94 (vhab)


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

@MadamPirate PE I'll also vote for @vhab49_PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> @MadamPirate PE I'll also vote for @vhab49_PE


But you're dead.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

MadamPirate PE said:


> But you're dead.


And I'm still a townie. But, you guys wanna out me, go ahead. You are just barking up the wrong tree.


----------



## DLD PE

vhab49_PE said:


> And I'm still a townie. But, you guys wanna out me, go ahead. You are just barking up the wrong tree.


The ladder was to help you get out of a hole.  You didn't have to go overboard and climb a tree.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

MadamPirate PE said:


> But you're dead.


Oops, I forgot about that.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

JayKay PE said:


> engrish


FIFY


----------



## JayKay PE

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> JayKay PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> engrish *but in bosnian accent*
> 
> 
> 
> FIFY
Click to expand...

fix'd


----------



## JayKay PE

@MadamPirate PE, I vote for @vhab49_PE


----------



## DLD PE

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> FIFY


Well Engrish is the official language of "NIECES", which is where I'm learnin grammarish.

"If a line to ground fault occurs at point A and fries 2 mafia members, the remaining mafia member at point B is most nearly: 

A.  JayKay

B.  Vhab

C.  A and B

D.  None if the above


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

DuranDuran said:


> Well Engrish is the official language of "NIECES", which is where I'm learnin grammarish.
> 
> "If a line to ground fault occurs at point A and fries 2 mafia members, the remaining mafia member at point B is most nearly:
> 
> A.  JayKay
> 
> B.  Vhab
> 
> C.  A and B
> 
> D.  None if the above


A or D, since vhab is not Mafia, B and C are incorrect.


----------



## Roarbark

I thought so.

Meesa thought so.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

You guys will regret this in 6 hours. Just saying. And I know, many mafiosos have gone out saying the same thing, but no, really yall:


----------



## Dothracki PE

DuranDuran said:


> Well Engrish is the official language of "NIECES", which is where I'm learnin grammarish.
> 
> "If a line to ground fault occurs at point A and fries 2 mafia members, the remaining mafia member at point B is most nearly:
> 
> A.  JayKay
> 
> B.  Vhab
> 
> C.  A and B
> 
> D.  None if the above


Two plus two always makes five


----------



## JayKay PE

vhab49_PE said:


> You guys will regret this in 6 hours. Just saying. And I know, many mafiosos have gone out saying the same thing, but no, really yall:
> 
> *snip*


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

JayKay PE said:


> View attachment 18228


Have I ever protested this much when I WAS Mafia?


----------



## JayKay PE

vhab49_PE said:


> Have I ever protested this much when I WAS Mafia?


...I...I don't know.  Wait.  Can a doctor save a mafia person?


----------



## JayKay PE

Has that been done before?


----------



## JayKay PE

TRRRRRRRRIPLE POST


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

JayKay PE said:


> ...I...I don't know.  Wait.  Can a doctor save a mafia person?


I don't see why not.  I mean, if the Dr THINKS they are a good guy and attempt to save them, but then the Mafia wouldn't try to off their own in the night, would they? So it would have to coincide with the mafia not nightkilling, so could be possible, I guess?


----------



## JayKay PE

vhab49_PE said:


> I don't see why not.  I mean, if the Dr THINKS they are a good guy and attempt to save them, but then the Mafia wouldn't try to off their own in the night, would they? So it would have to coincide with the mafia not nightkilling, so could be possible, I guess?


Just from modding, if there is a tie between mafia votes or nobody votes, then nobody gets killed (it's why I always tried to make sure at least one mafia person votes).  Is it possible that the mafia were just really bad, remember when this first started and we were all confused about nobody dying.  Has the doctor ever gotten two in a row before?


----------



## MadamPirate PE

vote update:

4 x @vhab49_PE (duran, txj, chart,jaykay)

1 x @chart94 (vhab)


----------



## JayKay PE

@MadamPirate PE, I retract my vote for @vhab49_PE.  I'm going to actually go back and read the thread.


----------



## Roarbark

ryankon518 said:


> Two plus two always makes five


This message brought to you by the Doubleplusungood IKEA Mafia Society?


----------



## MadamPirate PE

vote update:

3 x @vhab49_PE (duran, txj, chart)

1 x @chart94 (vhab)


----------



## User1

i can mod next week if we need someone. still not prepared to play


----------



## DLD PE

JayKay PE said:


> Just from modding, if there is a tie between mafia votes or nobody votes, then nobody gets killed (it's why I always tried to make sure at least one mafia person votes).  Is it possible that the mafia were just really bad, remember when this first started and we were all confused about nobody dying.  Has the doctor ever gotten two in a row before?


Yes. Several rounds ago I was saved twice in a row by the doctor when I was the cop.


----------



## DLD PE

vhab49_PE said:


> I don't see why not.  I mean, if the Dr THINKS they are a good guy and attempt to save them, but then the Mafia wouldn't try to off their own in the night, would they? So it would have to coincide with the mafia not nightkilling, so could be possible, I guess?


POSSIBLE....YES! BUT THAT'S NOT WHAT HAPPENED HERE!

Sorry to yell, but you're still way up high in a tree, and I don't see you getting down anytime soon.


----------



## JayKay PE

tj_PE said:


> i can mod next week if we need someone. still not prepared to play


It's either you or me frantically trying to mod (I think I have night shift work happening soon, so prob not happening).


----------



## RBHeadge PE

JayKay PE said:


> ...I...I don't know.  Wait.  Can a doctor save a mafia person?


Yes. But its a HUGE gamble by the mafia. The mafia has to select one of their own and count on both: 1) the doctor being alive* and 2) and that the doctor will protect the same person they selected. The latter seems like a big stretch without the use of PMs. If these don't happen all they are doing is _literally_ killing their win probability. I suppose the reward is a guaranteed win for *one* mafia member. 

*after night 2 in this context



JayKay PE said:


> Has that been done before?


No, because it's risky af.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Yes. But its a HUGE gamble by the mafia. The mafia has to select one of their own and count on both: 1) the doctor being alive* and 2) and that the doctor will protect the same person they selected. The latter seems like a big stretch without the use of PMs. If these don't happen all they are doing is _literally_ killing their win probability. I suppose the reward is a guaranteed win for *one* mafia member.
> 
> *after night 2 in this context
> 
> No, because it's risky af.


Well, the mafia could just not target someone one night, since with the new rules we don't learn WHY no one was killed.

Then whoever the doc protected would be trusted because it will be assumed that the mafia targeted them. Still would require the doc protecting a member of the mafia. But eliminates the risk of targeting one of their own.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

vhab49_PE said:


> I don't see why not.  I mean, if the Dr THINKS they are a good guy and attempt to save them, but then the Mafia wouldn't try to off their own in the night, would they? So it would have to coincide with the mafia not nightkilling, so could be possible, I guess?


So in tourney rules:


The mafia must nightkill every night. If they don't select a target, a random non-mafia person will be targeted instead.

if the JoAT uses the doctor action and successfully saves their target then the JoAT will receive a message from the game mod that they successfully saved &lt;player name&gt;. Further, the mod will announce in the public thread that no one was nightkilled.

In EB classic rules:


The mafia does not need to nightkill every night. IIRC, there were two occasions where the mafia forgot/neglected to name their nightkill target.

If the doctor successfully saves the target of a nightkill attempt then they will receive no PM from the mod that they were successful. The mod will announce to the thread that &lt;player name&gt; was targeted by the mafia and saved by the doctor

When the vigilante or serial killer is included in the rules then the above message is changed to &lt;player name&gt; was targeted last night but saved by the doctor; or something similar where there is no indication if they were targeted by the mafia or vig/SK


However with all of this written, I'm not sure if we are playing classic EB or a tourney/EB hybrid.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> So in tourney rules:
> 
> 
> The mafia must nightkill every night. If they don't select a target, a random non-mafia person will be targeted instead.
> 
> if the JoAT uses the doctor action and successfully saves their target then the JoAT will receive a message from the game mod that they successfully saved &lt;player name&gt;. Further, the mod will announce in the public thread that no one was nightkilled.
> 
> In EB classic rules:
> 
> 
> The mafia does not need to nightkill every night. IIRC, there were two occasions where the mafia forgot/neglected to name their nightkill target.
> 
> If the doctor successfully saves the target of a nightkill attempt then they will receive no PM from the mod that they were successful. The mod will announce to the thread that &lt;player name&gt; was targeted by the mafia and saved by the doctor
> 
> When the vigilante or serial killer is included in the rules then the above message is changed to &lt;player name&gt; was targeted last night but saved by the doctor; or something similar where there is no indication if they were targeted by the mafia or vig/SK
> 
> 
> However with all of this written, I'm not sure if we are playing classic EB or a tourney/EB hybrid.


I should be announcing who didn't die, but for two things: 1. I couldn't figure out how to fit it in my IKEA narrative, and 2. I like the mystery. 

Apparently, I've been a bad mod. *slaps own hands*


----------



## JayKay PE

I thought we were playing normal EB rules, but with no PM?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

ryankon518 said:


> Two plus two always makes five


You _might_ want to get your calculator checked before the test in October.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

JayKay PE said:


> I thought we were playing normal EB rules, but with no PM?


Yes, with a mod who is being a terrible human and not announcing who got saved by the doc.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

MadamPirate PE said:


> I should be announcing who didn't die, but for two things: 1. I couldn't figure out how to fit it in my IKEA narrative, and 2. I like the mystery.
> 
> Apparently, I've been a bad mod. *slaps own hands*


1) You're allowed poetic license. 2) You can run it that way, but it does marginally add to the mafia win percentage vs baseline.

I wouldn't agree with your second sentence.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> You _might_ want to get your calculator checked before the test in October.


"...before the test in October." Is that 2020 or 2021? LOL

I shouldn't joke like that. I know this is super hard on people trying to sit for exams.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

We have an excellent mod


----------



## Dothracki PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> You _might_ want to get your calculator checked before the test in October.


They both say it...I am definitely going to fix that


----------



## RBHeadge PE

I should still hold a grudge, y'know with the dumbass town lynching me on day 1, but I'll give you a little advice here anyway. The town doesn't need potentially-missing "saved by" messages, or the claims of an alleged doctor to figure out the known townies this round. The voting record of those townies speak for themselves.


----------



## Roarbark

RBHeadge PE said:


> 1) You're allowed poetic license. 2) You can run it that way, but it does marginally add to the mafia win percentage vs baseline.
> 
> I wouldn't agree with your second sentence.


@ #2, which isn't necessarily a bad thing given our historical win rates, IIRC. 

@MadamPirate PE oh stop it. When you're mod you're allowed to do whatever you want. Like bring me back to life.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

ryankon518 said:


> They both say it...I am definitely going to fix that
> 
> View attachment 18230


did you replace the processors with Intel Pentiums 1.9999999578796598 chips?


----------



## Roarbark

ryankon518 said:


> They both say it...I am definitely going to fix that
> 
> View attachment 18230


A man of culture, I see.



RBHeadge PE said:


> I should still hold a grudge, y'know with the dumbass town lynching me on day 1, but I'll give you a little advice here anyway. The town doesn't need potentially-missing "saved by" messages, or the claims of an alleged doctor to figure out the known townies this round. The voting record of those townies speak for themselves.


I was on the fence whether to even post cause of this ^, but I was pretty confident I was getting night targeted, so  .


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Roarbark said:


> @ #2, which isn't necessarily a bad thing given our historical win rates, IIRC.
> 
> @MadamPirate PE oh stop it. When you're mod you're allowed to do whatever you want. Like bring me back to life.


Has anyone been keeping track of town vs mafia wins? I know someone was keeping track but I don't know if they kept it up or not? I feel like the mafia had a pretty good streak for a couple months there.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> We have an excellent mod


----------



## Roarbark

RBHeadge PE said:


> Has anyone been keeping track of town vs mafia wins? I know someone was keeping track but I don't know if they kept it up or not? I feel like the mafia had a pretty good streak for a couple months there.


Not sure about that. I haven't been. I may be spouting propaganda here.


----------



## DLD PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> 1) You're allowed poetic license. 2) *You can run it that way, but it does marginally add to the mafia win percentage vs baseline.*
> 
> I wouldn't agree with your second sentence.


Maybe it was intentional to give the mafia a boost since they had to drive an Audi.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

ryankon518 said:


> Two plus two always makes five


Two plus two equals five for very large values of two. :rotflmao:


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> "...before the test in October." Is that 2020 or 2021? LOL
> 
> I shouldn't joke like that. I know this is super hard on people trying to sit for exams.


AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!

If they cancel this test again you will hear me scream from... where I am........ to where you are. Except Maybe Roar.  He far away.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

vhab49_PE said:


> AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!
> 
> If they cancel this test again you will hear me scream from... where I am........ to where you are. Except Maybe Roar.  He far away.


Sorry.

Good luck


----------



## blybrook PE

vhab49_PE said:


> AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!
> 
> If they cancel this test again you will hear me scream from... where I am........ to where you are. Except Maybe Roar.  He far away.


I doubt I'd hear it from Alaska, but I'll be listening...


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

blybrook PE said:


> I doubt I'd hear it from Alaska, but I'll be listening...


I was going to add you on too Bly... but didn't .  Srry.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

blybrook PE said:


> I doubt I'd hear it from Alaska, but I'll be listening...


Also, I hope it does not come to that, or if it does, it is sooner than later.  I don't want to sacrifice all of my summer if it is gonna get whacked.


----------



## Roarbark

It's been a while since we've seen a picture of either moo.


----------



## User1

vhab49_PE said:


> Also, I hope it does not come to that, or if it does, it is sooner than later.  I don't want to sacrifice all of my summer if it is gonna get whacked.


super and i were talking about this today. he thinks 75% cancellation probable


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

@vhab49_PE 
you're taking the SE right?
That's the one that "essay" questions, right? (Regular Civil PE is multiple choice?)
Also why do they call them "essay" questions? Seems like "show your work" is more correct.

I wonder how they will (eventually) CBT the SE exam?


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

It is like a choose your own adventure.  Kind of.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

tj_PE said:


> super and i were talking about this today. he thinks 75% cancellation probable


It is not going to be good.  Not at all.


----------



## Dothracki PE

DuranDuran said:


> Maybe it was intentional to give the mafia a boost since they had to drive an Audi.


I wish I had an Audi to drive...


----------



## blybrook PE

It’ll be interesting to see if they cancel the next exam cycle or not. With the way the case numbers are looking, I wouldn’t be surprised if they do cancel. 
 

I was talking with one of the site advertisers (stamps) recently and he stated that the orders this year are real low. He’s glad that it’s a side business.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

blybrook PE said:


> It’ll be interesting to see if they cancel the next exam cycle or not. With the way the case numbers are looking, I wouldn’t be surprised if they do cancel.
> 
> 
> I was talking with one of the site advertisers (stamps) recently and he stated that the orders this year are real low. He’s glad that it’s a side business.


I can see numbers being way down, no testing at all in April, CBT's cancelled for a couple of months, I would think most people who have passed in the last couple months haven't gotten to the license part yet.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

@MadamPirate PE have they killed this townie yet?


----------



## MadamPirate PE

vhab49_PE said:


> @MadamPirate PE have they killed this townie yet?


33 minutes to go.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

MadamPirate PE said:


> 33 minutes to go.


Dammit.  Anyone want to reconsider? @txjennah PE... @chart94... @DuranDuran

Townie wanna live.


----------



## chart94 PE

I am a townie so that would be a mistake..


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

chart94 said:


> I am a townie so that would be a mistake..


Not if we gang up on someone.  

I am a townie, and you will all REGERT eliminating me.

Edit: Note I am JUST a townie, so maybe not huge REGERT.


----------



## DLD PE

@vhab49_PE I'll be first to apologize if you're townie


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Time!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

DuranDuran said:


> @vhab49_PE I'll be first to apologize if you're townie


I'm waiting.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

@tj_PE dragged everyone into the cafe - they were at the end of the top floor, after all, and she was hungry for some swedish meatballs! The group wandered in after her, relishing being able to sit down for a few minutes. The group got their lunches, some got lingonberry juice to drink, others had coffee or iced tea. @chart94 even picked up a slice of strawberry cake to go with his meatballs. Everyone sits and eats in companionable silence, until @vhab49_PE starts to choke. @txjennah PE tries the Heimlich maneuver, but only succeeds in choking @vhab49_PE more - the hands go under the rib cage, not around the throat! Unfortunately, @vhab49_PE dies from a swedish meatball.

Oops!

@vhab49_PE was lynched by the town. She was normal townsfolk.

remaining players: @txjennah PE @JayKay PE @chart94 @DuranDuran


----------



## DLD PE

SORRY VHAB!!!!

@vhab49_PE my bad


----------



## Roarbark

I thoooooought sooooooo


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

DuranDuran said:


> SORRY VHAB!!!!
> 
> @vhab49_PE my bad


Ok fine. Pology accepted.

 I don't lie.  Remember that.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

MadamPirate PE said:


> Unfortunately, @vhab49_PE dies from a swedish meatball.
> 
> Oops!
> 
> @vhab49_PE was lynched by the town. She was normal townsfolk.


IDC.  I still love the meatballs.

Also, import info highlighted above.


----------



## DLD PE

I hope I'm nightkilled.  Put me out of my misery!!


----------



## txjennah PE

Damn it. I’m sorry @vhab49_PE


----------



## JayKay PE

Fuck.


----------



## User1

meatballs and the chocolate cake.


----------



## Dothracki PE




----------



## chart94 PE

It’s @txjennah PE again!!! Dang it. How did I miss this?!


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Sorry @vhab49_PE


----------



## DLD PE

@chart94 is the remaining mafia.  I was paying too much attention to @vhab49_PE's actions/words and not the votes.

I went back to page 739 to see what happened on Day 1, which is most telling.

7:43pm:  There is a tie between @RBHeadge PE (cheby, audi) and @Audi driver, P.E. (duran, roar) at 2 votes each.  @ryankon518 (RB) has 1 vote.

7:44pm:  Ryan votes for @Roarbark to put him on the board.

7:53pm:  @DuranDuran changes vote to @ryankon518 to create the two-way between Ryan and RBHeadge.

7:55pm:  @txjennah PE casts her vote for Ryan, giving him the lead with 5 mins to go and effectively giving TxJennah townie status.

7:58pm:  This is interesting, and it leads me on the path to target @vhab49_PE.  She makes the comments, "Should I vote for Roar to tie things up.  Is Salty playing?"  But she doesn't vote.  A vote for Roar would be meaningless, since @ryankon518 already had 3 votes with 2 minutes to go.  *Had she been mafia*, she could have voted for Ryan to give herself cover if she thought his situation was hopeless.  Or she could have voted with @ChebyshevII PE and @Audi driver, P.E. to re-create the tie between RBHeadge and Ryan and possibly save her teammate, but she didn't.  Voting for RBHeadge would be risky since it would appear to create an alliance with Audi.  Anyway, she does nothing.

7:59pm:  @chart94 votes for Roar, but why?  With one minute to go, Ryan has 3 votes to 2 vs. RBHeadge, and Audi and Roar have 1 each.  Voting for Roar does nothing.  If Chart is mafia, the obvious vote is for RB to try to save Ryan.  

7:59pm:  @ryankon518 casts his only vote of the night, at the lat minute and the last vote for @RBHeadge PE, creating the 3-3 tie.  If Chart and Ryan are communicating, they could both vote for RBHeadge and be done with it, but with Audi also voting for RB, it would create too much suspicion, especially on Day 1.  The safer bet is to let Chart vote elsewhere to appear random and let Ryan take his chances with a saving vote.

What's interesting is Chart seems engaged, voting at the last minute with Ryan and is notably quiet the rest of the round.  

@JayKay PE has also been quiet in terms of voting, but she did vote for Audi on day 4 (Monday).  Her non-voting on Day 1 leads me to believe she's townie.

@MadamPirate PE if I lived through the night, I vote for @chart94


----------



## NJmike PE

blybrook PE said:


> It's something that was written for folks with a certain post count and below. When you exceed that post count, it goes away and you can write "I'm an idiot who can't write TIME!" all you want. You can thank @NJmike PE for it!


----------



## DLD PE

Also, I need someone with better gaming theory than me to please check my analysis.  I was obviously wrong yesterday!


----------



## RBHeadge PE




----------



## txjennah PE

@DuranDuranthank you for the great post. I agree that it's @chart94. Especially if he's accusing me as being mafia, when I'm a confirmed townie at this point.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

@tj_PE blows through cookware and tableware, saying what she has at home is just fine, but that she NEEDS a new rug from Home Textiles. The slowly dwindling group ambles behind her, when @DuranDuran asks, "Hey, where's @txjennah PE?" @tj_PE responds that she was going to hit the restroom and catch up with the group. Accepting that answer, they continue on, looking at rugs in Home Textiles. @tj_PE picks out a rug, and tries to lift it herself. "Oof, this is super heavy. Hey @DuranDuran, can you give me a hand?" @DuranDuran nods, and goes to help @tj_PE lift the rug and put it into her cart. "Jeez, this rug is WAY heavier than it should be..." The rug starts to unroll, and @tj_PE and @DuranDuran lose control of it. Out drops the body of @txjennah PE. @tj_PE shoves the rug back in the display, grabs a different one and high tails out of there.

@txjennah PE was killed by the mafia.

remaining players: @JayKay PE @chart94 @DuranDuran


----------



## txjennah PE

AVENGE MY DEATH TOWNIES

::ghost emoji::


----------



## JayKay PE

NO.  NOT A RUG DEATH.  THIS IS IKEA NOT THE GODFATHER.

FUCK.


----------



## DLD PE

JayKay PE said:


> NO.  NOT A RUG DEATH.  THIS IS IKEA NOT THE GODFATHER.
> 
> FUCK.


You better be townie!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

If @DuranDuran holds to his vote then @JayKay PE will cast the deciding vote.


----------



## User1

question tho

why would chart accuse txj and then have the maf kill txj. is it maybe a tricksy move by the maf to point to chart instead of others?


----------



## User1

i havent followed very closely except reading all the deaths so i'm just asking the question


----------



## chart94 PE

I vote @JayKay PE @MadamPirate PE


----------



## JayKay PE

Wait.  Are we doing this now?  As I'm dealing with contractors and my shop guys throwing me under the bus?  Fuck.  Can I have a half hour?


----------



## chart94 PE

DuranDuran said:


> @chart94 is the remaining mafia.  I was paying too much attention to @vhab49_PE's actions/words and not the votes.
> 
> I went back to page 739 to see what happened on Day 1, which is most telling.
> 
> 7:43pm:  There is a tie between @RBHeadge PE (cheby, audi) and @Audi driver, P.E. (duran, roar) at 2 votes each.  @ryankon518 (RB) has 1 vote.
> 
> 7:44pm:  Ryan votes for @Roarbark to put him on the board.
> 
> 7:53pm:  @DuranDuran changes vote to @ryankon518 to create the two-way between Ryan and RBHeadge.
> 
> 7:55pm:  @txjennah PE casts her vote for Ryan, giving him the lead with 5 mins to go and effectively giving TxJennah townie status.
> 
> 7:58pm:  This is interesting, and it leads me on the path to target @vhab49_PE.  She makes the comments, "Should I vote for Roar to tie things up.  Is Salty playing?"  But she doesn't vote.  A vote for Roar would be meaningless, since @ryankon518 already had 3 votes with 2 minutes to go.  *Had she been mafia*, she could have voted for Ryan to give herself cover if she thought his situation was hopeless.  Or she could have voted with @ChebyshevII PE and @Audi driver, P.E. to re-create the tie between RBHeadge and Ryan and possibly save her teammate, but she didn't.  Voting for RBHeadge would be risky since it would appear to create an alliance with Audi.  Anyway, she does nothing.
> 
> 7:59pm:  @chart94 votes for Roar, but why?  With one minute to go, Ryan has 3 votes to 2 vs. RBHeadge, and Audi and Roar have 1 each.  Voting for Roar does nothing.  If Chart is mafia, the obvious vote is for RB to try to save Ryan.
> 
> 7:59pm:  @ryankon518 casts his only vote of the night, at the lat minute and the last vote for @RBHeadge PE, creating the 3-3 tie.  If Chart and Ryan are communicating, they could both vote for RBHeadge and be done with it, but with Audi also voting for RB, it would create too much suspicion, especially on Day 1.  The safer bet is to let Chart vote elsewhere to appear random and let Ryan take his chances with a saving vote.
> 
> What's interesting is Chart seems engaged, voting at the last minute with Ryan and is notably quiet the rest of the round.
> 
> @JayKay PE has also been quiet in terms of voting, but she did vote for Audi on day 4 (Monday).  Her non-voting on Day 1 leads me to believe she's townie.
> 
> @MadamPirate PE if I lived through the night, I vote for @chart94


You are so off. If you vote for me, mafia wins. Just saying. Think about it. Jaykay votes for audi to avoid suspicion, has been flying under since. She gave herself perfect cover by coming out hot against audi who did not want to play anyways. I may have missed the @txjennah PE being a townie, and i may have messed up with @vhab49_PE, but this time i am not messing up. I have been quiet the rest of the round cause i have been cleaning my place lol meeting the gf parents today..


----------



## MadamPirate PE

vote update:

1 x @chart94 (duran)

1 x @JayKay PE (chart)


----------



## DLD PE

chart94 said:


> You are so off. If you vote for me, mafia wins. Just saying. Think about it. Jaykay votes for audi to avoid suspicion, has been flying under since. She gave herself perfect cover by coming out hot against audi who did not want to play anyways. I may have missed the @txjennah PE being a townie, and i may have messed up with @vhab49_PE, but this time i am not messing up. I have been quiet the rest of the round cause *i have been cleaning my place lol meeting the gf parents today*..


This I can definitely believe.


----------



## User1

chart94 said:


> I vote @JayKay PE @MadamPirate PE


see this leads me to believe chart not maf

from an outsider point of view.

if chart voted duran, jaykay would have to choose. but now jaykay chooses between killing chart and tossing the dice.


----------



## DLD PE

@MadamPirate PE I retract my vote from @chart94 for the time being.  I need a few to make sure I'm sure.


----------



## User1

i am not dead but i also am not alive, therefore i am


----------



## User1

also, @MadamPirate PE how dare you ruin the one perfect rug for me with a dead friggin body


----------



## MadamPirate PE

vote update:

1 x @JayKay PE (chart)


----------



## MadamPirate PE

tj_PE said:


> also, @MadamPirate PE how dare you ruin the one perfect rug for me with a dead friggin body


Blame the maf.


----------



## DLD PE

txjennah PE said:


> *Day 1 –*
> 
> Vhab – no vote
> Chart – voted for Roar
> Jaykay – no vote
> 
> *Day 2 –*
> 
> Vhab – voted for Roar
> Chart – no vote
> Jaykay – voted for Roar
> 
> *Day 3-*
> 
> No vote from vhab, chart, or jaykay
> 
> *Day 4 –*
> 
> Vhab – voted for Jaykay. Though, interestingly, she made a post previously saying Audi had to be mafia – but didn’t actually vote for Audi
> Chart – voted for Jaykay
> Jaykay - voted for Audi


I've gone around and around with my analysis, but it still point to Chart.  

@chart94, you are the only one left who has never voted for a mafia member.  At least @JayKay PE voted for her "biffle".

@MadamPirate PE I re-cast my vote for @chart94.  Townies I apologize if I got this wrong!


----------



## chart94 PE

DuranDuran said:


> I've gone around and around with my analysis, but it still point to Chart.
> 
> @chart94, you are the only one left who has never voted for a mafia member.  At least @JayKay PE voted for her "biffle".
> 
> @MadamPirate PE I re-cast my vote for @chart94.  Townies I apologize if I got this wrong!


Totally wrong. GG. I would say at this point @MadamPirate PE I would just call it.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

View attachment 16990


----------



## DLD PE

tj_PE said:


> see this leads me to believe chart not maf
> 
> from an outsider point of view.
> 
> if chart voted duran, jaykay would have to choose. but now jaykay chooses between killing chart and tossing the dice.


But @chart94 never voted for a mafia.  @JayKay PE voted for Audi on Day 4.  How do you explain that?  I could still make a case for either one though.  This is especially difficult for me to analyze.  I'm just not getting something.


----------



## DLD PE

Fine.  @MadamPirate PE I retract my vote against @chart94 since JayKay hasn't voted yet.


----------



## User1

chart94 said:


> Totally wrong. GG. I would say at this point @MadamPirate PE I would just call it.


you can't call it til jaykay votes!



DuranDuran said:


> I've gone around and around with my analysis, but it still point to Chart.
> 
> @chart94, you are the only one left who has never voted for a mafia member.  At least @JayKay PE voted for her "biffle".
> 
> @MadamPirate PE I re-cast my vote for @chart94.  Townies I apologize if I got this wrong!


you didnt take into account anything i pointed out today. offense. edit: now you have. lol

also i dont want to be wrong and murder a townie by suggestions! EEP


----------



## chart94 PE

DuranDuran said:


> But @chart94 never voted for a mafia.  @JayKay PE voted for Audi on Day 4.  How do you explain that?  I could still make a case for either one though.  This is especially difficult for me to analyze.  I'm just not getting something.


I explain it as good coverage for this exact scenario. It gives her plausible deniability.


----------



## txjennah PE

What was the timing of jaykay's vote with Audi though?  If it was the last vote submitted then it doesn't really tell us much.


----------



## chart94 PE

txjennah PE said:


> What was the timing of jaykay's vote with Audi though?  If it was the last vote submitted then it doesn't really tell us much.


I believe she lead the charge, but what better way to stay hidden in plain view!


----------



## txjennah PE

It's def a strategy used in the past.  The epic Mafia game right before Christmas happened because two Mafia accused each other on day 1, and we (Mafia) were able to win that way.

I still don't trust you 100% though @chart94, @Roarbark cleared me and you still tried to pin me as Mafia.

But what does it matter, I'm a ghost wooooooo


----------



## JayKay PE

Sorry, I'm back, work literally imploded right as I started eating enchiladas and now I'm being blamed for funding getting 'lost' in the system.

@chart94 is def maf and I've been trying to avoid them the whole round, since they've been super quiet/I was semi-sure they had a special role.  I've also been trying to avoid @DuranDuran, since they accused me of being mafia really early in the game because I forgot to vote.  So this end is super stressful for me. 

@MadamPirate PE.  I vote for @chart94.  Based on their voting, and the fact that they started accusing me once the numbers got down, makes me think they're the last mafia player.


----------



## chart94 PE

txjennah PE said:


> It's def a strategy used in the past.  The epic Mafia game right before Christmas happened because two Mafia accused each other on day 1, and we (Mafia) were able to win that way.
> 
> I still don't trust you 100% though @chart94, @Roarbark cleared me and you still tried to pin me as Mafia.
> 
> But what does it matter, I'm a ghost wooooooo


I completely spaced out on that and forgot about that. There has been alot going on this round


----------



## DLD PE

@MadamPirate PE I cast my final vote for @chart94.  Let's get this over with lol.


----------



## txjennah PE




----------



## chart94 PE

DuranDuran said:


> @MadamPirate PE I cast my final vote for @chart94.  Let's get this over with lol.


HUUUUUUGGGEEEE MISTAKE! again Ill say GG all. just know you killed an innocent townie and the blood is on your hands (  being overdramatic  )


----------



## DLD PE

chart94 said:


> HUUUUUUGGGEEEE MISTAKE! again Ill say GG all. just know you killed an innocent townie and the blood is on your hands (  being overdramatic  )


Either way, you *ALL* played a good game.  This was a tough one!

I need to improve my game theory skills (or lack of lol)!


----------



## User1

@MadamPirate PE i need to know!


----------



## DLD PE

tj_PE said:


> @MadamPirate PE i need to know!


Yeah get out of your meeting.  This is more important!


----------



## txjennah PE

This was a fun round. I like when it's down to the wire like this.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

vote update:

2 x @chart94 (duran, jaykay)

1 x @JayKay PE (chart)

Are all three of you in agreement to end the game early? Please @ me.


----------



## JayKay PE

@MadamPirate PE, I'm good.  Means I won't have to panic tonight after the gym realizing it's 8:59pm and I haven't voted.


----------



## chart94 PE

@MadamPirate PE yes finish it so i can laugh at how wrong everyone is.


----------



## RBHeadge PE




----------



## DLD PE

@MadamPirate PE I'm good!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Excellent. Let me write out the narrative.


----------



## chart94 PE

how i feel right now


----------



## JayKay PE




----------



## MadamPirate PE

After the horrible rug incident, @tj_PE dragged the remaining group members into Bedroom Textiles - that can't be too dangerous, right? @tj_PE was correct, and the group picked out a new firm pillow and some really cute throw pillows for @tj_PE's new bed. Off to Lighting, where @tj_PE explained that she needed multiple new lamps for her home. @chart94 noticed a lamp he wanted to suggest wasn't plugged in, so he leaned over and plugged it in. There was a bare conductor he was touching when he plugged it in, and it electrocuted him. 

@chart94 was normal townsfolk. 

After @chart94 was offed, @JayKay PE, @DuranDuran and @tj_PE moved into Wall Decorations on the way out to the warehouse. A large fake potted plant fell off a shelf, nearly crushing @DuranDuran. He jumped out of the way, screaming that he was ALMOST KILLED! @tj_PE decided it was time to go pick all of her flat pack furniture, they grabbed a flat cart and headed into the warehouse. 

@JayKay PE pulled @DuranDuran down an aisle to pick up @tj_PE's new bed, and reappeared by herself. "Oh no, @DuranDuran was trying to get something off a shelf above his head,and was crushed!" she cried, pulling on @tj_PE's arm."Let's get the rest of our stuff and leave, okay?"

@tj_PE agreed, because this was the MOST bizarre IKEA trip she'd ever taken.

@DuranDuran was lynched by the mafia.

Mafia wins!


----------



## JayKay PE




----------



## JayKay PE

i evil


----------



## JayKay PE

sry every1


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Y'all have given me all the giggles this round, thanks.

I also didn't expect this round to go this long.


----------



## txjennah PE

Ahahahahahahaha.  Very well played @JayKay PE


----------



## DLD PE

JayKay PE said:


>


YOU SUCK!  lol

@JayKay PE good game! Well played 

Of course this burns bridges between us forever!  lol j/k


----------



## DLD PE

MadamPirate PE said:


> After the horrible rug incident, @tj_PE dragged the remaining group members into Bedroom Textiles - that can't be too dangerous, right? @tj_PE was correct, and the group picked out a new firm pillow and some really cute throw pillows for @tj_PE's new bed. Off to Lighting, where @tj_PE explained that she needed multiple new lamps for her home. @chart94 noticed a lamp he wanted to suggest wasn't plugged in, so he leaned over and plugged it in. There was a bare conductor he was touching when he plugged it in, and it electrocuted him.
> 
> @chart94 was normal townsfolk.
> 
> After @chart94 was offed, @JayKay PE, @DuranDuran and @tj_PE moved into Wall Decorations on the way out to the warehouse. A large fake potted plant fell off a shelf, nearly crushing @DuranDuran. He jumped out of the way, screaming that he was ALMOST KILLED! @tj_PE decided it was time to go pick all of her flat pack furniture, they grabbed a flat cart and headed into the warehouse.
> 
> @JayKay PE pulled @DuranDuran down an aisle to pick up @tj_PE's new bed, and reappeared by herself. "Oh no, @DuranDuran was trying to get something off a shelf above his head,and was crushed!" she cried, pulling on @tj_PE's arm."Let's get the rest of our stuff and leave, okay?"
> 
> @tj_PE agreed, because this was the MOST bizarre IKEA trip she'd ever taken.
> 
> @DuranDuran was lynched by the mafia.
> 
> Mafia wins!


Well.....SHEEEEEOOOOTTTTT!

Sorry townies!  I stunk it up lol.  Good game everyone.  This was a fun round!


----------



## JayKay PE

DuranDuran said:


> YOU SUCK!  lol
> 
> @JayKay PE good game! Well played
> 
> Of course this burns bridges between us forever!  lol j/k


WE WERE NEVER FRIENDS.  *runs away to sob in a corner*

FYI, the mafia PM was, legit, me going "what the fuck is happening?" every single time I assumed I was going to die and then I didn't.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

JayKay PE said:


> FYI, the mafia PM was, legit, me going "what the fuck is happening?" every single time I assumed I was going to die and then I didn't.


Can confirm.


----------



## chart94 PE

DuranDuran said:


> Well.....SHEEEEEOOOOTTTTT!
> 
> Sorry townies!  I stunk it up lol.  Good game everyone.  This was a fun round!


sHEET happens lol oh well! GG


----------



## DLD PE

MadamPirate PE said:


> After the horrible rug incident, @tj_PE dragged the remaining group members into Bedroom Textiles - that can't be too dangerous, right? @tj_PE was correct, and the group picked out a new firm pillow and some really cute throw pillows for @tj_PE's new bed. Off to Lighting, where @tj_PE explained that she needed multiple new lamps for her home. @chart94 noticed a lamp he wanted to suggest wasn't plugged in, so he leaned over and plugged it in. There was a bare conductor he was touching when he plugged it in, and it electrocuted him.
> 
> @chart94 was normal townsfolk.
> 
> After @chart94 was offed, @JayKay PE, @DuranDuran and @tj_PE moved into Wall Decorations on the way out to the warehouse. A large fake potted plant fell off a shelf, nearly crushing @DuranDuran. He jumped out of the way, screaming that he was ALMOST KILLED! @tj_PE decided it was time to go pick all of her flat pack furniture, they grabbed a flat cart and headed into the warehouse.
> 
> @JayKay PE pulled @DuranDuran down an aisle to pick up @tj_PE's new bed, and reappeared by herself. "Oh no, @DuranDuran was trying to get something off a shelf above his head,and was crushed!" she cried, pulling on @tj_PE's arm."Let's get the rest of our stuff and leave, okay?"
> 
> @tj_PE agreed, because this was the MOST bizarre IKEA trip she'd ever taken.
> 
> @DuranDuran was lynched by the mafia.
> 
> Mafia wins!


Fittingly, my wife just came home with our three year old son and brought a new twin mattress inside to replace his crib/bed.  She said, "I need your help....."

I said, "Get that effing thing away from me!  Don't you know what I've just been through?!?!?" to her stupified puzzled look.

The first sentence is completely true.  The second I just made up lol.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

MadamPirate PE said:


> After the horrible rug incident, @tj_PE dragged the remaining group members into Bedroom Textiles - that can't be too dangerous, right? @tj_PE was correct, and the group picked out a new firm pillow and some really cute throw pillows for @tj_PE's new bed. Off to Lighting, where @tj_PE explained that she needed multiple new lamps for her home. @chart94 noticed a lamp he wanted to suggest wasn't plugged in, so he leaned over and plugged it in. There was a bare conductor he was touching when he plugged it in, and it electrocuted him.
> 
> @chart94 was normal townsfolk.
> 
> After @chart94 was offed, @JayKay PE, @DuranDuran and @tj_PE moved into Wall Decorations on the way out to the warehouse. A large fake potted plant fell off a shelf, nearly crushing @DuranDuran. He jumped out of the way, screaming that he was ALMOST KILLED! @tj_PE decided it was time to go pick all of her flat pack furniture, they grabbed a flat cart and headed into the warehouse.
> 
> @JayKay PE pulled @DuranDuran down an aisle to pick up @tj_PE's new bed, and reappeared by herself. "Oh no, @DuranDuran was trying to get something off a shelf above his head,and was crushed!" she cried, pulling on @tj_PE's arm."Let's get the rest of our stuff and leave, okay?"
> 
> @tj_PE agreed, because this was the MOST bizarre IKEA trip she'd ever taken.
> 
> @DuranDuran was lynched by the mafia.
> 
> Mafia wins!


I had my suspicions. But everyone was acting really weird this round. And crazy that every round (except yesterday) there was a mafia on the chopping block, yet they still won.


----------



## JayKay PE

MadamPirate PE said:


> Y'all have given me all the giggles this round, thanks.
> 
> I also didn't expect this round to go this long.


Thank you for modding and putting up with me constantly changing my vote of who to kill and my multiple PMs in a row of "WHAT IS GOING ON?!?!"

I feel like @ryankon518 now thinks I know what is going on.  This is false.  I have no idea what is going on.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

When the RNG picked Audi, Jaykay and ryankon, I was like, "whelp, game will be over by Friday." AND IT WASNT.

Mostly because you guys lynched the cop. (is my thoughts)


----------



## DLD PE

I will forever remember this as the round where @Audi driver, P.E. not only called himself out as mafia, but voted for himself (TWICE), and I still managed to eff it up!

Damn, I should have trusted myself with the " @ryankon518 'liked' one of your comments @JayKay PE for no reason", therefore suspish comment.

Well, I'll just wait for @RBHeadge PE's post round analysis to find out how much I really sucked lol.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

I can't believe you guys lynched @RBHeadge PE the first day. smdh


----------



## JayKay PE

@DuranDuran, I had no idea what was going on a majority of the time, tbh, which makes me feel even worse.  I was super busy last week/this week so when I didn't vote it was genuinely me being caught up in something else.  And then I voted for @Audi driver, P.E. because we're biffles and I felt horrible that he was actually being forced to be a contributing member of the game (which they hate so much).

Everything else was me just watching you guys and PMing the maf group going, "What is going on?  I have-I have no idea-what?"


----------



## DLD PE

JayKay PE said:


> @DuranDuran, I had no idea what was going on a majority of the time, tbh, which makes me feel even worse.  I was super busy last week/this week so when I didn't vote it was genuinely me being caught up in something else.  And then I voted for @Audi driver, P.E. because we're biffles and I felt horrible that he was actually being forced to be a contributing member of the game (which they hate so much).
> 
> Everything else was me just watching you guys and PMing the maf group going, "What is going on?  I have-I have no idea-what?"


You and @chart94 acting confused and out of touch made it difficult to decide how much you were REALLY out of touch or how much was really covert.  Usually I try to make deductions from voting but the limited voting from both of you made things difficult for me obviously.


----------



## JayKay PE

DuranDuran said:


> You and @chart94 acting confused and out of touch made it difficult to decide how much you were REALLY out of touch or how much was really covert.  Usually I try to make deductions from voting but the limited voting from both of you made things difficult for me obviously.


how much you were REALLY out of touch or how much was really covert = All of it was out of touch and none of it was covert.  Literally today was the only day I tried super hard to be non-maf


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

DuranDuran said:


> You and @chart94 acting confused and out of touch made it difficult to decide how much you were REALLY out of touch or how much was really covert.  Usually I try to make deductions from voting but the limited voting from both of you made things difficult for me obviously.


And then there is me.


----------



## JayKay PE

I'm super excited to see what @RBHeadge PE thinks of the strange trifecta of JK, @Audi driver, P.E., and fng.  I mean, @ryankon518


----------



## MadamPirate PE

vhab49_PE said:


> And then there is me.


I think @DuranDuran forgot that you never lie.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

MadamPirate PE said:


> I think @DuranDuran forgot that you never lie.


I am a terrible liar. Not to be confused with twitchiness from being accused repeatedly.


----------



## JayKay PE

vhab49_PE said:


> And then there is me.


*felt super bad about everyone ganging up on you, thus why I retracted my vote and didn't vote for you*


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

I was confident that mafia was @ryankon518 and @JayKay PE from day 2. Then today @DuranDuran convinced me that it was @chart94 and not @JayKay PE.

This was a fun one.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

JayKay PE said:


> *felt super bad about everyone ganging up on you, thus why I retracted my vote and didn't vote for you*


AND THAT JUST CONFUSED ME! But I appreciate the ONE NON TOWNIE not voting for me.

Like I said, weird round.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

vhab49_PE said:


> Like I said, weird round.


Definitely.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Is it over yet? Can I leave now?


----------



## User1

I WAS NOT CONVINCED


----------



## User1

but ohhhhhh jaykay voted to kill audi! when she could have easily changed her vote last minute if it would have done any good but that means shes def not maf.........


----------



## User1

lmao


----------



## RBHeadge PE

MadamPirate PE said:


> I can't believe you guys lynched @RBHeadge PE the first day. smdh


IKR. That was a dumbass move. I *only* claim townie alignment if I am townie aligned. I've played it clean for the last twelve months and will continue to play it clean. If I claim town alignment then believe it. 

But the opposite is not always true: not claiming town alignment =\= mafia aligned. I try to prove my town alignment through my actions and not lazily with my words. So I only outright say it maybe 1 in 4 rounds.


----------



## DLD PE

MadamPirate PE said:


> I think @DuranDuran forgot that you never lie.


THIS.

Yes, I messed up on that one!


----------



## Dothracki PE

DuranDuran said:


> I will forever remember this as the round where @Audi driver, P.E. not only called himself out as mafia, but voted for himself (TWICE), and I still managed to eff it up!
> 
> Damn, I should have trusted myself with the " @ryankon518 'liked' one of your comments @JayKay PE for no reason", therefore suspish comment.
> 
> Well, I'll just wait for @RBHeadge PE's post round analysis to find out how much I really sucked lol.


@DuranDuran You were on me from the beginning and right for it. That was a horrible performance for mafia. If I didn't win RPS against @RBHeadge PE I would have contributed nothing. Props to @Roarbark for getting the first two saves correct (confirming for everyone that mafia did actually remember to vote but were unlucky in our kill choices).

Also






HOW DID WE WIN?

Great work @JayKay PE for pulling through!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

RBHeadge PE said:


> IKR. That was a dumbass move. I *only* claim townie alignment if I am townie aligned. I've played it clean for the last twelve months and will continue to play it clean. If I claim town alignment then believe it.
> 
> But the opposite is not always true: not claiming town alignment =\= mafia aligned. I try to prove my town alignment through my actions and not lazily with my words. So I only outright say it maybe 1 in 4 rounds.


My bad.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> IKR. That was a dumbass move.


This made me laaaaaugh and laaaaaugh.


----------



## JayKay PE

MadamPirate PE said:


> RBHeadge PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> IKR. That was a dumbass move.
> 
> 
> 
> This made me laaaaaugh and laaaaaugh.
Click to expand...

THIS MADE ME SO CONFUSED AS THE MAF PM THREAD SHOWS.


----------



## JayKay PE

Also, interestingly enough, I never claimed I was a townie this whole round.  I only said I was not maf.


----------



## JayKay PE

ryankon518 said:


> HOW DID WE WIN?
> 
> Great work @JayKay PE for pulling through!


I ASKED MYSELF THIS EVERY NIGHT AND YOU KNOW THIS.


----------



## JayKay PE

TRRRRRRRRIPLE POST


----------



## DLD PE

I should have yelled "HE'S NOT MAFIA!" to try to prevent OT, but I didn't want to be too loud and expose him if he was the cop.  I should have found a way to either get Cheby to change his vote, or get someone else to vote for Ryan.

(sigh)


----------



## DLD PE

DuranDuran said:


> THIS.
> 
> Yes, I messed up on that one!


Also the way @vhab49_PE acted under my interrogation just kept making me think she was mafia.  I've made that mistake before though, ironically with @JayKay PE on a previous occasion.


----------



## JayKay PE

DuranDuran said:


> Also the way @vhab49_PE acted under my interrogation just kept making me think she was mafia.  I've made that mistake before though, ironically with @JayKay PE on a previous occasion.


Because we're not friends.  And-and-and never were. *lies on floor and contemplates life without @DuranDuran*


----------



## DLD PE

JayKay PE said:


> Because we're not friends.  And-and-and never were. *lies on floor and contemplates life without @DuranDuran*


Of course we are.  Stop being dramatic


----------



## RBHeadge PE

MadamPirate PE said:


> When the RNG picked Audi, Jaykay and ryankon, I was like, "whelp, game will be over by Friday." AND IT WASNT.
> 
> Mostly because you guys lynched the cop. (is my thoughts)






DuranDuran said:


> Well, I'll just wait for @RBHeadge PE's post round analysis to find out how much I really sucked lol.


I got the Cop PM and groaned. I rarely live past day three so I don't like playing special characters. I figured I would get one or two investigations get something useful and share it before I exit the game. I have no priors with @ryankon518 so I immediately investigated him to establish a baseline. I got the results not long before I wrote "my will". I saw that he was "not regular townsfolk" looked through his posts and realized that he wasn't the doctor. 

I figured @ChebyshevII PE voted for me as a joke. He said that he would change if more information came out. I was down in the vote, so I figured I should write a will to share my findings with the town and test Cheby. I strongly implied I was the cop in that post (something that @txjennah PE picked up on immediately!) and waited to see if cheby would change his vote. When it didn't happen I figured he was mafia. Hence why the town mis-lynched cheby. It made sense at the time.

The town lynching me on day 1 just fucking stupid. Score (??)

It should have been crystal clear by midday on Day 2 that @jean15paul_PE, txjen, @DuranDuran, @Roarbark were townies. Anyone debating it looked like mafia.

The only question marks were @chart94, @JayKay PE, and @vhab49_PE. The day two votes implied JK and vhab are mafia. Chart's abstention is inconclusive. On days 3-5: they would have all been mafia+ on my list. 

Voting for any of those three made logical sense on day 4. However there were some social clues that - not limited to vhab's vehement denials - that strongly implied she was townie. I'm not sure I'd score this a (?) or not.

When chart pointed fingers at duran and txjen, it made him look like mafia. So today's mis-lynch made sense from that perspective, but it looks like a miscalculation when the day two votes are taken into account. FWIW I voted have also voted for chart under those circumstances.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

RBHeadge PE said:


> I figured @ChebyshevII PE voted for me as a joke. He said that he would change if more information came out. I was down in the vote, so I figured I should write a will to share my findings with the town and test Cheby. I strongly implied I was the cop in that post (something that @txjennah PE picked up on immediately!) and waited to see if cheby would change his vote. When it didn't happen I figured he was mafia. Hence why the town mis-lynched cheby. It made sense at the time.


I definitely should have paid closer attention. Life got in the way enough to where I didn't look at your posts carefully enough.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

RBHeadge PE said:


> I got the Cop PM and groaned. I rarely live past day three so I don't like playing special characters. I figured I would get one or two investigations get something useful and share it before I exit the game. I have no priors with @ryankon518 so I immediately investigated him to establish a baseline. I got the results not long before I wrote "my will". I saw that he was "not regular townsfolk" looked through his posts and realized that he wasn't the doctor.
> 
> I figured @ChebyshevII PE voted for me as a joke. He said that he would change if more information came out. I was down in the vote, so I figured I should write a will to share my findings with the town and test Cheby. I strongly implied I was the cop in that post (something that @txjennah PE picked up on immediately!) and waited to see if cheby would change his vote. When it didn't happen I figured he was mafia. Hence why the town mis-lynched cheby. It made sense at the time.
> 
> The town lynching me on day 1 just fucking stupid. Score (??)
> 
> It should have been crystal clear by midday on Day 2 that @jean15paul_PE, txjen, @DuranDuran, @Roarbark were townies. Anyone debating it looked like mafia.
> 
> The only question marks were @chart94, @JayKay PE, and @vhab49_PE. The day two votes implied JK and vhab are mafia. Chart's abstention is inconclusive. On days 3-5: they would have all been mafia+ on my list.
> 
> Voting for any of those three made logical sense on day 4. However there were some social clues that - not limited to vhab's vehement denials - that strongly implied she was townie. I'm not sure I'd score this a (?) or not.
> 
> When chart pointed fingers at duran and txjen, it made him look like mafia. So today's mis-lynch made sense from that perspective, but it looks like a miscalculation when the day two votes are taken into account. FWIW I voted have also voted for chart under those circumstances.


I still can't believe people voted with me day 1 to lynch you. It definitely made me not want to play the game any more.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

MadamPirate PE said:


> RBHeadge PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> IKR. That was a dumbass move.
> 
> 
> 
> This made me laaaaaugh and laaaaaugh.
Click to expand...

At the time? Or just now?

I mean, even I was laughing at it at the time.



JayKay PE said:


> Also, interestingly enough, I never claimed I was a townie this whole round.  I only said I was not maf.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

DuranDuran said:


> I should have found a way to either get Cheby to change his vote, or get someone else to vote for Ryan.


@ryankon518, feel free to change your username.


----------



## JayKay PE

Audi driver said:


> I still can't believe people voted with me day 1 to lynch you. It definitely made me not want to play the game any more.


Really.  That was the tipping point.  That's what is going to make you not want to play the game any more.  Really?  _Really?_  Really?

@RBHeadge PE, I feel like whenever someone claims to be a townie over and over again it seems suspicious.  But whenever someone says they're not mafia, for some reason, that makes me think they're just townie-aligned. Idk.  It makes sense in my head for some reason.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

JayKay PE said:


> Really.  That was the tipping point.  That's what is going to make you not want to play the game any more.  Really?  _Really?_  Really?
> 
> @RBHeadge PE, I feel like whenever someone claims to be a townie over and over again it seems suspicious.  But whenever someone says they're not mafia, for some reason, that makes me think they're just townie-aligned. Idk.  It makes sense in my head for some reason.


No. Not really.


----------



## DLD PE

Audi driver said:


> No. Not really.


Why do I get the feeling that, if I went with you on an elk hunting trip, I'd either laugh so hard I'd scare away the elk, or I'd shoot both of you?  lol j/k

You definitely add to the suspense of the game!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> MadamPirate PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RBHeadge PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> IKR. That was a dumbass move.
> 
> 
> 
> This made me laaaaaugh and laaaaaugh.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> At the time? Or just now?
> 
> I mean, even I was laughing at it at the time.
Click to expand...

The whole time. Every time I thought about it I laughed.


----------



## DLD PE

MadamPirate PE said:


> The whole time. Every time I thought about it I laughed.


I definitely enjoyed the Ikea stories!


----------



## Roarbark

I guess I should have posted my gut in my will after all. 

When I wrote that I was on the fence between Chart/Jaykay being last maf. Highly confident Vhab was town. But I didn't want to be responsible if my guess was wrong. 
By morning (After I was dead) I had decided that best guess was JK last Maf. 

Side note, it's sure hard to get a decent signal given the circumstance... Knew Audi or JK was mafia.... Or both.... Initially thought it was JayKay, so when Audi turned up Maf (cue surprised Pikachu) I was unsure whether that's what I was reading from JayKay side too...

I may have been convinced it was Chart in the last day and a half though... @chart94 your last few posts definitely made you seem like mafia.

Edit: Forgot to say GGWP


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

DuranDuran said:


> Why do I get the feeling that, if I went with you on an elk hunting trip, I'd either laugh so hard I'd scare away the elk, or I'd shoot both of you?


Well, I doubt there would be much laughing and def no elk to scare away.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

I feel like folks  owe me an apology for insisting I wasn't helping the townies. Who else gave the townies the name of a mafia member? Who else consistently voted for mafia?


----------



## JayKay PE

Audi driver said:


> I feel like folks  owe me an apology for insisting I wasn't helping the townies. Who else gave the townies the name of a mafia member? Who else consistently voted for mafia?


I AM UNWORTHY OF BEING MAF WITH YOU.


----------



## DLD PE

vhab49_PE said:


> I am a terrible liar. Not to be confused with twitchiness from being accused repeatedly.


Also want to apologize if my "interrogation" was too much or over the top.  I should probably tone it down a bit!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

gg


----------



## JayKay PE

DuranDuran said:


> Also want to apologize if my "interrogation" was too much or over the top.  I should probably tone it down a bit!


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

JayKay PE said:


> I AM UNWORTHY OF BEING MAF WITH YOU.


That is a great way to further steel my resolve to never play again.


----------



## JayKay PE

Audi driver said:


> That is a great way to further steel my resolve to never play again.


fix'd


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

JayKay PE said:


> fix'd


----------



## DLD PE

Audi driver said:


> View attachment 18241


:banhim:


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

@Audi driver, P.E. you never want to play, yet here you are.


----------



## DLD PE

I vote we assign @Audi driver, P.E. a special role for future mafia games because of his unique play style.

I suggest assigning him the role of..... @Audi driver, P.E..


----------



## Dothracki PE

DuranDuran said:


> I vote we assign @Audi driver, P.E. a special role for future mafia games because of his unique play style.
> 
> I suggest assigning him the role of..... @Audi driver, P.E..


Chauffeur?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

A *Jester* is a role that wins when they are voted out. If they survive to endgame or are killed in any other way, they lose.


----------



## JayKay PE

Audi driver said:


> View attachment 18241


----------



## JayKay PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> A *Jester* is a role that wins when they are voted out. If they survive to endgame or are killed in any other way, they lose.


I've already decided if I ever get to mod again this role, the drunk (only speak in gif or images), + a resurrection frog (something I made up/aka; I use a rng each night and if it lands on a certain number one of the killed will be revived, mafia or townie).  This obviously would need to happen with one of the huge groups again.  Like 15+.


----------



## JayKay PE

TRRRRRRRRIPLE POST


----------



## User1

ok so if you're in to start monday tag or quote me or keep a running list for me thanks. unless someone else wants to mod


----------



## DLD PE

@tj_PE

In, but to clarify:

1. I'm still busy, so won't have time to keep spreadsheet.

2.  I will be changing tactics and will no longer say I'm townie or not, or mafia or not.  At least not until it benefits the town. I've been announcing my status too early and I think it gets me in trouble.


----------



## txjennah PE

DuranDuran said:


> @tj_PE
> 
> In, but to clarify:
> 
> 1. I'm still busy, so won't have time to keep spreadsheet.
> 
> 2.  I will be changing tactics and will no longer say I'm townie or not, or mafia or not.  At least not until it benefits the town. I've been announcing my status too early and I think it gets me in trouble.


I like this tactic.  I like the idea of playing clean. I've been playing dirty for so long.

I may ~~mix up my tactics~~ as well. OR NOT BECAUSE I'M LAZY. I DON'T KNOW.


----------



## txjennah PE

@tj_PE I'm in plz don't make me mafia. If I come up as mafia on your randomizer, just try again. Thanksssssss


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

tj_PE said:


> ok so if you're in to start monday tag or quote me or keep a running list for me thanks. unless someone else wants to mod


I'm in


----------



## RBHeadge PE

@tj_PE I'm in for next week.


----------



## DLD PE

I'm in if @vhab49_PE plays.  She should be awarded multiple votes to lynch me after how I treated her!


----------



## User1

current list for my sanity: @DuranDuran @txjennah PE @jean15paul_PE @RBHeadge PE


----------



## User1

DuranDuran said:


> I'm in if @vhab49_PE plays.  She should be awarded multiple votes to lynch me after how I treated her!


you're already in. you can't take backsies.


----------



## Dothracki PE

@tj_PE I will play next week

P. S. Everyone is welcome to still call me Ryan if that is easier. 

P.P.S. 100th post!


----------



## DLD PE

@tj_PE are you mod?


----------



## User1

DuranDuran said:


> @tj_PE are you mod?


are you mod?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Dothracki said:


> @tj_PE I will play next week
> 
> P. S. Everyone is welcome to still call me Ryan if that is easier.


Dothraki is actually easier for me to follow.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

@tj_PE  I'M IN!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Dothraki is actually easier for me to follow.


Gee, I wonder why.


----------



## User1

@DuranDuran @txjennah PE @jean15paul_PE @RBHeadge PE @Dothracki @MadamPirate PE


----------



## DLD PE

tj_PE said:


> are you mod?


I'm not going to answer that at the moment.  There's too many people watching.  Get back with me later in the round and we'll talk.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

DuranDuran said:


> I'm in if @vhab49_PE plays.  She should be awarded multiple votes to lynch me after how I treated her!


Hard pass.  Next week is not gonna be pretty.  I have two deadlines, two mini-quizzes in my classes, and I'm getting angsty twitchy just thinking about it.

I may change my mind by EOD. Will let you know.


----------



## User1

vhab49_PE said:


> Hard pass.  Next week is not gonna be pretty.  I have two deadlines, two mini-quizzes in my classes, and I'm getting angsty just thinking about it.
> 
> I may change my mind by EOD. Will let you know.


so, hard pass but a lil soft on the edges ♥


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

@tj_PE in


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

tj_PE said:


> so, hard pass but a lil soft on the edges ♥


EXACTLY MY LIFE RIGHT NOW.


----------



## User1

@DuranDuran @txjennah PE @jean15paul_PE @RBHeadge PE @Dothracki @MadamPirate PE @ChebyshevII PE


----------



## DLD PE

tj_PE said:


> @DuranDuran @txjennah PE @jean15paul_PE @RBHeadge PE @Dothracki @MadamPirate PE @ChebyshevII PE


We need some Starks and Lannisters in here.


----------



## Dothracki PE

DuranDuran said:


> We need some Starks and Lannisters in here.


@tj_PE I guess we need a GoT theme to this round


----------



## User1

Dothracki said:


> @tj_PE I guess we need a GoT theme to this round


then it is not i who should be mod


----------



## NikR_PE

tj_PE said:


> ok so if you're in to start monday tag or quote me or keep a running list for me thanks. unless someone else wants to mod


@tj_PE, I am in.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

NikR_PE said:


> @tj_PE, I am in.


NIK!


----------



## DLD PE

tj_PE said:


> then it is not i who should be mod


No just mod the way you mod!


----------



## User1

@DuranDuran @txjennah PE @jean15paul_PE @RBHeadge PE @Dothracki @MadamPirate PE @ChebyshevII PE @NikR_PE 

what about

@vhab49_PE @JayKay PE @squaretaper LIT AF PE @chart94 @Roarbark @blybrook PE @LyceeFruit PE @Audi driver, P.E. @ChaosMuppetPE @mafia who am i forgetting? it's not intentional, promise!


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

tj_PE said:


> @DuranDuran @txjennah PE @jean15paul_PE @RBHeadge PE @Dothracki @MadamPirate PE @ChebyshevII PE @NikR_PE
> 
> what about
> 
> @vhab49_PE @JayKay PE @squaretaper LIT AF PE @chart94 @Roarbark @blybrook PE @LyceeFruit PE @Audi driver, P.E. @ChaosMuppetPE @mafia who am i forgetting? it's not intentional, promise!


Well you forgot I don't want to play.


----------



## User1

Audi driver said:


> Well you forgot I don't want to play.


but do you not want to play but might change your mind by EOD? 

or do you not not want to play?


----------



## DLD PE

Audi driver said:


> Well you forgot I act like I don't want to play.


Fixed


----------



## blybrook PE

@tj_PE, I’m in for next week.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

DuranDuran said:


> 2.  I will be changing tactics and will no longer say I'm townie or not, or mafia or not.  At least not until it benefits the town. I've been announcing my status too early and I think it gets me in trouble.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

@tj_PE i'LL PLAY.   I will be flaky and inconsistent in my voting.


----------



## User1

@DuranDuran @txjennah PE @jean15paul_PE @RBHeadge PE @Dothracki @MadamPirate PE @ChebyshevII PE @NikR_PE @blybrook PE @vhab49_PE


----------



## ChaosMuppetPE

@tj_PE I can play! Gotta get over this crazy covid crisis somehow.


----------



## User1

@DuranDuran @txjennah PE @jean15paul_PE @RBHeadge PE @Dothracki @MadamPirate PE @ChebyshevII PE @NikR_PE @blybrook PE @vhab49_PE @ChaosMuppetPE

sorry for the repetetive tagging. i'm an awful packer


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

tj_PE said:


> @DuranDuran @txjennah PE @jean15paul_PE @RBHeadge PE @Dothracki @MadamPirate PE @ChebyshevII PE @NikR_PE @blybrook PE @vhab49_PE @ChaosMuppetPE
> 
> sorry for the repetetive tagging. i'm an awful packer


THAT IS NOT WHAT MY STICKER SAYS!


----------



## Roarbark

tj_PE said:


> @DuranDuran @txjennah PE @jean15paul_PE @RBHeadge PE @Dothracki @MadamPirate PE @ChebyshevII PE @NikR_PE @blybrook PE @vhab49_PE @ChaosMuppetPE
> 
> sorry for the repetetive tagging. i'm an awful packer


You tagged me in some of those  I'll play.



ChaosMuppetPE said:


> @tj_PE I can play! Gotta get over this crazy covid crisis somehow.


Long time no see, welcome back to Mafayette!


----------



## User1

playing: @DuranDuran @txjennah PE @jean15paul_PE @RBHeadge PE @Dothracki @MadamPirate PE @ChebyshevII PE @NikR_PE @blybrook PE @vhab49_PE @ChaosMuppetPE @Roarbark keep em comin!


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Mafia gave me covid


----------



## DLD PE

Am I playing? Just want to make sure.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

DuranDuran said:


> Am I playing? Just want to make sure.


wELL I AM SO...

Ok lazy has already started.  Was going to quote where you said you would play if I did.


----------



## DLD PE

vhab49_PE said:


> wELL I AM SO...
> 
> Ok lazy has already started.  Was going to quote where you said you would play if I did.


Great!


----------



## chart94 PE

tj_PE said:


> @DuranDuran @txjennah PE @jean15paul_PE @RBHeadge PE @Dothracki @MadamPirate PE @ChebyshevII PE @NikR_PE
> 
> what about
> 
> @vhab49_PE @JayKay PE @squaretaper LIT AF PE @chart94 @Roarbark @blybrook PE @LyceeFruit PE @Audi driver, P.E. @ChaosMuppetPE @mafia who am i forgetting? it's not intentional, promise!


Ill play


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

tj_PE said:


> @DuranDuran @txjennah PE @jean15paul_PE @RBHeadge PE @Dothracki @MadamPirate PE @ChebyshevII PE @NikR_PE
> 
> what about
> 
> @vhab49_PE @JayKay PE @squaretaper LIT AF PE @chart94 @Roarbark @blybrook PE @LyceeFruit PE @Audi driver, P.E. @ChaosMuppetPE @mafia who am i forgetting? it's not intentional, promise!


The Square is in! @tj_PE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Also, SPAM.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Triple?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Audi driver said:


> Mafia gave me covid


Should have brought a mask and practiced socially-distanced killing. May I suggest a sniper rifle?


----------



## NikR_PE

vhab49_PE said:


> NIK!


YES


----------



## SaltySteve PE

tj_PE said:


> @DuranDuran @txjennah PE @jean15paul_PE @RBHeadge PE @Dothracki @MadamPirate PE @ChebyshevII PE @NikR_PE
> 
> what about
> 
> @vhab49_PE @JayKay PE @squaretaper LIT AF PE @chart94 @Roarbark @blybrook PE @LyceeFruit PE @Audi driver, P.E. @ChaosMuppetPE @mafia who am i forgetting? it's not intentional, promise!


Count me in this week please.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

SaltySteve said:


> Count me in this week please.


Yaaaasssss! I have a target!


----------



## User1

playing: @DuranDuran @txjennah PE @jean15paul_PE @RBHeadge PE @Dothracki @MadamPirate PE @ChebyshevII PE @NikR_PE @blybrook PE @vhab49_PE @ChaosMuppetPE @Roarbark @chart94 @squaretaper LIT AF PE @SaltySteve

last call! i'll send out roles around 9 my time 12est. EDIT I SENT EARLY

FYI voting will end at 6PST / 9EST timestamp. i will not always be at comp at that time with carpooling and commuting so whenever the clock hits 6:00 that will be too late.


----------



## User1

@ChebyshevII PE can you send me the OG rules and roles stuff? I only see tourney stuff in my inbox. thanks!


----------



## User1

(or anyone who has them)


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

tj_PE said:


> (or anyone who has them)


I sent some that I had, but they might not be the latest.


----------



## User1

ChebyshevII PE said:


> I sent some that I had, but they might not be the latest.


they gonna have to work!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

15 players! This game could last a while.


----------



## User1

@DuranDuran @txjennah PE @jean15paul_PE @RBHeadge PE @Dothracki @MadamPirate PE @ChebyshevII PE @NikR_PE @blybrook PE @vhab49_PE @ChaosMuppetPE @Roarbark @chart94 @squaretaper LIT AF PE and @SaltySteve slowly pass by the gate attendant, scanning their boarding passes and passports being checked. They stand in the jetbridge, the humidity creeping in. Slowly, they start moving onto the plane, flight attendants greeting them with creepy face coverings that have smiles painted on, and they settle into their seats after struggling to fit their carryons in the overrhead bins. (WHEELS FIRST, SILLYPANTS, they hear from an impatient @JayKay PE behind them). The AC finally starts blowing and they are served champagne and crackers with goat cheese, as an announcement begins to play:

There are townsfolk (townies), and Mafia members. Townsfolk are going to try to eliminate the Mafia with extreme prejudice before the Mafia eliminates them. The game ends when either all of the Mafia is eliminated (town wins), or there are fewer townsfolk than Mafia members (Mafia wins). The game ends when either all of the Mafia is eliminated (town wins), or there are fewer townsfolk than Mafia members (Mafia wins).

The Mafia members are going to privately tell me who they would like to eliminate during the night. I will reveal to everyone what happened the next morning. Night eliminated players will not have their role revealed.

In addition to regular townsfolk and members of the Mafia, there is a Doctor, and a Cop. The Doctor can choose someone to “save” during the night; if they choose the same person the Mafia chose, then that player will escape being eliminated that night.  The Cop can “investigate” players during the day. The Doctor and Cop are on the same side as the town.

During the day, everybody (Townsfolk and Mafia) will publicly vote for a person to sacrifice; I will eliminate the person with the most votes at the end of the day and reveal what their role was.

The Mafia members know who each other are, but no one knows anyone else’s role except me. I have sent more specific instructions to the members of the Mafia, the Doctor, and the Cop. If you did not receive a PM from me, then you are a regular townsfolk.

You may use this thread to vote and post about the game. Anyone (playing or not playing, eliminated or not) can use this thread to speculate, discuss, accuse, or otherwise participate in the game; just please make sure to follow regular EB forum guidelines.

*PMs may only be utilized by the Mafia to speak to each other, and the Doctor and Cop to speak with the mod. No other PM usage is allowed during this round.*

To vote on a person to eliminate, mention me ( @tj_PE )  in a post on this thread and tell me specifically that 1) you are voting and 2) the username of the person you are voting to eliminate. Please submit your votes before *9:00 pm Eastern Time* each day; I will count votes after that time as being for the next day. _**Due to commute schedule, I will be unreliable to post right at vote cutoff, so please be aware anything up until 8:59EST timestamp will be counted; anything 9:00 or later will be for the next day._

Your vote only counts if you are playing and not yet eliminated. If there is a tie for most votes, I will pick one of the voted users at random; or have a best 2/3 rock paper scissors match. If there are no votes, I will pick a person at random (i.e. role will not matter) to eliminate; suffice it to say it’s in both groups’ best interest to vote for at least one person.

The first vote will take place tonight before touchdown, on *Monday, August 3*.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

tj_PE said:


> Slowly, they start moving onto the plane, flight attendants greeting them with creepy face coverings that have smiles painted on, and they settle into their seats after struggling to fit their carryons in the overrhead bins. (WHEELS FIRST, SILLYPANTS, they hear from an impatient @JayKay PE behind them).


I did the road warrior thing for eight years. I get annoyed by people doing stupid things that waste time; loading and unloading the overhead compartment is a huge one!  Anyone trying to cram a Volkswagen in the overheads is mafia in my book!

I will confess though that I load my bag wheels-out. I have a travel garment bag that is designed at the top to flex with the fuselage, and has a handle at the bottom for easy egress when deplaning. I've got travelling down to a science.


----------



## User1

RBHeadge PE said:


> I did the road warrior thing for eight years. I get annoyed by people doing stupid things that waste time; loading and unloading the overhead compartment is a huge one!  Anyone trying to cram a Volkswagen in the overheads is mafia in my book!
> 
> I will confess though that I load my bag wheels-out. I have a travel garment bag that is designed at the top to flex with the fuselage, and has a handle at the bottom for easy egress when deplaning. I've got travelling down to a science.


it's just really mostly annoying when the people just keep pushing on it like it's going to shrink the bag 6inches to fit in the bin and then end up taking space for 2 regulation size carryons with their floppin around big ass suitcase


----------



## blybrook PE

I've got the carry-on down since I've traveled so much for work. Flying internationally had reduced the size slightly but makes flying domestic easier since it's guaranteed to fit. 

If you really want to see how to board and deplane, fly to Japan. Talk about an efficient deplaning process.


----------



## DLD PE

tj_PE said:


> it's just really mostly annoying when the people just keep pushing on it like it's going to shrink the bag 6inches to fit in the bin and then end up taking space for 2 regulation size carryons with their floppin around big ass suitcase


Best invention ever!  This is from a couple of years ago and it really came in handy.  Small enough to fit in overhead compartment! (Had to remember to remove the kid first)

View attachment VID-20180310-WA0008.mp4


----------



## SaltySteve PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> I did the road warrior thing for eight years. I get annoyed by people doing stupid things that waste time; loading and unloading the overhead compartment is a huge one!  Anyone trying to cram a Volkswagen in the overheads is mafia in my book!
> 
> I will confess though that I load my bag wheels-out. I have a travel garment bag that is designed at the top to flex with the fuselage, and has a handle at the bottom for easy egress when deplaning. I've got travelling down to a science.


I spent some time living out of hotels for work as well. My biggest peeve is how everyone gets up as soon as you pull into the terminal or at the gate when they're calling for priority boarders. Sit your general passenger infrequent flyer ass down and get out of the way of the people that do this for a living.


----------



## User1

SaltySteve said:


> I spent some time living out of hotels for work as well. My biggest peeve is how everyone gets up as soon as you pull into the terminal or at the gate when they're calling for priority boarders. Sit your general passenger infrequent flyer ass down and get out of the way of the people that do this for a living.


i stand up. i do not rush people out. but i need to straighten my legs. also rest items on top of middle seat person's head, as indicated in my avatar.


----------



## User1

SaltySteve said:


> I spent some time living out of hotels for work as well. My biggest peeve is how everyone gets up as soon as you pull into the terminal or at the gate when they're calling for priority boarders. Sit your general passenger infrequent flyer ass down and get out of the way of the people that do this for a living.


WAIT i assumed instead of reading. 

i agree. sit down til it's your turn dammit!


----------



## blybrook PE

So where is this flight headed? I know it's international as there's a statement about passports getting checked.


----------



## Dothracki PE

blybrook PE said:


> So where is this flight headed? I know it's international as there's a statement about passports getting checked.


Maybe going to Sicily? Where else would the mafia go?

Speaking of, I am not mafia this round!


----------



## Roarbark

I'm a little concerned that we're all boarding a plane, but we don't know its destination. That's all. Yall seen con air?


----------



## blybrook PE

Maybe we're headed to Russia to get COVID Vaccines... Or China, they've gotta have it out by now.

Let's hope that the Mafia doesn't pull a ConAir and start throwing people out of a moving plane.


----------



## SaltySteve PE




----------



## User1

FINALLYSOMEONE IS CONCERNED ABOUT WHERE THE PLANE IS HEADED. yall wake up late today?


----------



## SaltySteve PE

tj_PE said:


> FINALLYSOMEONE IS CONCERNED ABOUT WHERE THE PLANE IS HEADED. yall wake up late today?


CAN'T BE ANY WORSE THAN THE DUMPSTER FIRE WE'RE IN CURRENTLY


----------



## User1

SaltySteve said:


> CAN'T BE ANY WORSE THAN THE DUMPSTER FIRE WE'RE IN CURRENTLY


tru


----------



## txjennah PE

Are we going to one of the five countries currently accepting US citizens?


----------



## User1

:dunno:


----------



## NikR_PE

tj_PE said:


> FINALLYSOMEONE IS CONCERNED ABOUT WHERE THE PLANE IS HEADED. yall wake up late today?


Hey a free vacay is a free vacay.


----------



## User1

NikR_PE said:


> Hey a free vacay is a free vacay.


unless you pay with your LYFE


----------



## User1

#pricelessandlifeless


----------



## blybrook PE

well Roar and I are further West than most folks. He's two hours behind me and I'm 4 behind the East coast folks.  So yeah, we did wake up late...


----------



## User1

blybrook PE said:


> well Roar and I are further West than most folks. He's two hours behind me and I'm 4 behind the East coast folks.  So yeah, we did wake up late...


you woke up on time. all those other folk tho... mia and crickets. maybe ill just make everybody get dedded day one LOL (obviously not really!)(maybe)


----------



## blybrook PE

tj_PE said:


> you woke up on time. all those other folk tho... mia and crickets. maybe ill just make everybody get dedded day one LOL (obviously not really!)(maybe)


LOL, that'd be a way to end the game early, but it'd be a tie... Unless someone missed the flight.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

SaltySteve said:


> CAN'T BE ANY WORSE THAN THE DUMPSTER FIRE WE'RE IN CURRENTLY


Ahh, this MF'ing plane could be heading to the heart of the dumpster fire.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

txjennah PE said:


> Are we going to one of the five countries currently accepting US citizens?


Are there 5 now, or is that counting the US?


----------



## blybrook PE

Maybe this is going to be the new Langoliers


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

blybrook PE said:


> Maybe this is going to be the new Langoliers


Awww shit.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

tj_PE said:


> i stand up. i do not rush people out. but i need to straighten my legs. also rest items on top of middle seat person's head, as indicated in my avatar.


Unless I'm in an aisle seat in first class, I don't stand up until the row in front of me has started walking up the aisle.


----------



## User1

RBHeadge PE said:


> Unless I'm in an aisle seat in first class, I don't stand up until the row in front of me has started walking up the aisle.


but then dont all the douches sprint past you!??????????


----------



## RBHeadge PE

blybrook PE said:


> LOL, that'd be a way to end the game early, but it'd be a tie... Unless someone missed the flight.


uh ohh. Who's playing the part of Kevin in Home Alone?


----------



## DLD PE

vhab49_PE said:


> Awww shit.


I thought my ice cream tasted funny.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

tj_PE said:


> but then dont all the douches sprint past you!??????????


In coach? Not really. Maybe one or two will get ahead of me. Things are so congested that things move at a slow pace that basically forces one row out at a time.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

blybrook PE said:


> Maybe this is going to be the new Langoliers


We already did the Maine themed round.

Speaking of Maine, has anyone heard from @LyceeFruit PE?


----------



## User1

RBHeadge PE said:


> We already did the Maine themed round.
> 
> Speaking of Maine, has anyone heard from @LyceeFruit PE?


she's been posting on insta! i saw a cutie moo face yesterday


----------



## Dothracki PE

blybrook PE said:


> Maybe we're headed to Russia to get COVID Vaccines... Or China, they've gotta have it out by now.


Could be going to visit the Russian or Chinese mafia... Actually is there any major country that doesn't have a mafia in some form?


----------



## DLD PE

Dothracki said:


> Could be going to visit the Russian or Chinese mafia... Actually is there any major country that doesn't have a mafia in some form?


I've never heard of any "Canadian" mafia to speak of.


----------



## User1

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vito_Rizzuto


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

@tj_PE I would like to vote for @SaltySteve. He knows why.


----------



## User1

(1) @SaltySteve (vhab)


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

vhab49_PE said:


> @tj_PE I would like to vote for @SaltySteve. He knows why.


Can we know why?


----------



## JayKay PE

tj_PE said:


> WHEELS FIRST, SILLYPANTS, they hear from an impatient @JayKay PE behind them


I WOULD NOT BE SAYING SILLYPANTS AND YOU KNOW IT.

I'd be filled with air travel rage and strengthened by at least 3 martinis from the airport lounge (costing approx. $97+ tip).


----------



## MadamPirate PE

@JayKay PE you maf?


----------



## MadamPirate PE

@vhab49_PE you maf?


----------



## MadamPirate PE

@jean15paul_PE you maf?


----------



## MadamPirate PE

@RBHeadge PE you maf?


----------



## Roarbark

Just to check @tj_PE are there any snakes on this plane?


----------



## Roarbark

@MadamPirate PE you @tj_PE?


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Roarbark said:


> @MadamPirate PE you @tj_PE?


I'm tryna be!


----------



## JayKay PE

MadamPirate PE said:


> @JayKay PE you maf?


yeah, no.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

JayKay PE said:


> yeah, no.


yeah, no yeah?


----------



## User1

MadamPirate PE said:


> yeah, no yeah?


no, yeah no


----------



## blybrook PE

Well, since it is apparent that we have to vote today for who gets locked into the bathroom for the rest of the flight, and there hasn't been much information one way or another thus far. Must be the in flight movie options keeping people busy...

@tj_PE, I hereby cast a vote for @JayKay PE for having overly expensive martini's and bribing her way onto the flight while intoxicated (and for being such a clever mafia member last round). When you travel enough, you know that you have to stop at 2 or the changes to get on board are slim to none without a hefty bribe.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

MadamPirate PE said:


> @jean15paul_PE you maf?


I'm a townie. 

@MadamPirate PE are you maf?


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

@tj_PE I'm going to cast a vote for @blybrook PE


----------



## JayKay PE

tj_PE said:


> playing: @DuranDuran @txjennah PE @jean15paul_PE @RBHeadge PE @Dothracki @MadamPirate PE @ChebyshevII PE @NikR_PE @blybrook PE @vhab49_PE @ChaosMuppetPE @Roarbark @chart94 @squaretaper LIT AF PE @SaltySteve


*cough cough* @blybrook PE


----------



## JayKay PE

MadamPirate PE said:


> JayKay PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> yeah, no.
> 
> 
> 
> yeah, no yeah?
Click to expand...

no, yeah, no


----------



## JayKay PE

TRRRRRRRRRIPLE POST


----------



## MadamPirate PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> I'm a townie.
> 
> @MadamPirate PE are you maf?


Nope, I'm a townie! thank the gods, I don't think I could handle being maf this week.


----------



## User1

JayKay PE said:


> *cough cough* @blybrook PE


yeah @blybrook PE jaykay is just the annoying person that will always be there (in story, def not annoying irl) and is not an active participant in this round


----------



## RBHeadge PE

JayKay PE said:


> I'd be filled with air travel rage and strengthened by at least 3 martinis from the airport lounge (costing approx. $97+ tip).


Three airport martini's for only $97? Are we flying out of SFO?


----------



## MadamPirate PE

tj_PE said:


> yeah @blybrook PE jaykay is just the annoying person that will always be there (in story, def not annoying irl) and is not an active participant in this round


JayKay is an NPC like you were last week!


----------



## User1

(1) @SaltySteve (vhab)

(1) @blybrook PE (jp)


----------



## SaltySteve PE

tj_PE said:


> (1) @SaltySteve (vhab)
> 
> (1) @blybrook PE (jp)


@tj_PE I'm would like to vote for @vhab49_PE for now. Purely random at this point. She's probably still mad about the ol' switcheroo I pulled a couple games back which is fine.

@Dothracki welcome to the game!


----------



## User1

(1) @SaltySteve (vhab)

(1) @blybrook PE (jp)

(1) @vhab49_PE (salty)


----------



## blybrook PE

JayKay PE said:


> *cough cough* @blybrook PE


As you were mentioned in the first post, I reckoned you were actively playing... My bad. Guess I'll have to go find the random generator or cast a retaliatory vote...


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

MadamPirate PE said:


> @vhab49_PE you maf?


No.  Not maf.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> Can we know why?


That time he duped us all saying he was JoaT but was actually mafia.


----------



## blybrook PE

@tj_PE and the rest of my fellow passengers, I pulled a dunce move. What I get for having to catch that red eye to meet up with everyone before this flight... Sometimes flying out of Alaska is a pain in the ass...

I will cast a retaliatory vote for @jean15paul_PE


----------



## User1

(1) @SaltySteve (vhab)

(1) @blybrook PE (jp)

(1) @vhab49_PE (salty)

(1) @jean15paul_PE (bly)


----------



## User1

50 mins left people. i'm riding home and will be touch and go with updates.


----------



## Dothracki PE

SaltySteve said:


> @tj_PE I'm would like to vote for @vhab49_PE for now. Purely random at this point. She's probably still mad about the ol' switcheroo I pulled a couple games back which is fine.
> 
> @Dothracki welcome to the game!


Thanks @SaltySteve, looking forward to my third round. Especially since I am not mafia this time. 

I can't make heads or tails of who is who. 

@tj_PE I would like to vote randomly for @ChebyshevII PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Dothracki said:


> I can't make heads or tails of who is who.


Hazards of the first day.

This is also why @SaltySteve and @DuranDuran got voted out a lot when they were new.


----------



## DLD PE

MadamPirate PE said:


> Hazards of the first day.
> 
> This is also why @SaltySteve and @DuranDuran got voted out a lot when they were new.


I still get voted out!  I just get saved a lot since I'm an "easy" choice to save. Hey Doc look out for me!!! Lol


----------



## DLD PE

@tj_PE I vote for @SaltySteve so I can vote with Vhab and get back on her good graces


----------



## MadamPirate PE

DuranDuran said:


> I still get voted out!  I just get saved a lot since I'm an "easy" choice to save. Hey Doc look out for me!!! Lol


But JayKay waited til the very end of last game to off you. You should feel special.


----------



## DLD PE

MadamPirate PE said:


> But JayKay waited til the very end of last game to off you. You should feel special.


I will always have a special place in my heart for @JayKay PE!


----------



## User1

Right in the middle of their dry chicken or cheesy pasta meals, the turbulence starts to be more than uncomfortable and a shaky voice makes announcement comes over the loud speaker. "uh... There's backpacks with parachutes attached under your seats. I suggest you grab one and exit the plane." alarms start going off and everyone panics. Salty was struggling to get his backpack on and was blocking the exit door. @DuranDuranI and @vhab49_PElock eyes and nod, pushing @SaltySteveto his death. Everyone jumps after and deploys their parachutes miraculously deploy at the proper altitude after a few minutes of the soon to be liquid body of salty. They were over Wales, and drifted slowly down into a huge pasture in  Llanfairpwllgwyngyll; short for llanfairpwllgwyngyllgogerychwyrndrobwllllantysiliogogogoch. 

@SaltyStevewas a normal townsperson.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Well @SaltySteve, that was anticlimatic. Sorry for killing a fellow townie but grudges run deep.


----------



## JayKay PE

DuranDuran said:


> I will always have a special place in my heart for @JayKay PE!


I will always have a special place in my lower intestine for @DuranDuran

also, @tj_PE, I better have been in first class getting my coconut water and sparkling water and mineral water. I am very parched when I fly.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Sad for @SaltySteve 

This plane had meals on it? What year is this? And where were we headed before bailing out over Wales? So many questions.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

tj_PE said:


> They were over Wales, and drifted slowly down into a huge pasture in  Llanfairpwllgwyngyll; short for llanfairpwllgwyngyllgogerychwyrndrobwllllantysiliogogogoch.


Ohh I've been there before! Or rather I drove past it. As I recall everything in North Wales has unpronounceable town names.

Do we go south to Portmerion or east along the coast to Liverpool?


----------



## blybrook PE

Sorry salty, we will try to avenge you!  

I think this storyline is going to be fun. Parachuting into Wales, that leaves Amsterdam as an original destination (potentially)... Potential departure sites include Chicago, Minneapolis, Philadelphia, New York, Washington DC or Boston (among others).


----------



## DLD PE

JayKay PE said:


> *I will always have a special place in my lower intestine for *@DuranDuran
> 
> also, @tj_PE, I better have been in first class getting my coconut water and sparkling water and mineral water. I am very parched when I fly.


I'll take it.  Gotta start somewhere right?

Sorry @SaltySteve!


----------



## User1

RBHeadge PE said:


> Ohh I've been there before! Or rather I drove past it. As I recall everything in North Wales has unpronounceable town names.
> 
> Do we go south to Portmerion or east along the coast to Liverpool?


It was on my list! 

In my og itinerary I flew to Heathrow and drove to Liverpool to pick up my friendos then to walessssssss


----------



## User1

JayKay PE said:


> I will always have a special place in my lower intestine for @DuranDuran
> 
> also, @tj_PE, I better have been in first class getting my coconut water and sparkling water and mineral water. I am very parched when I fly.


You had bubbly. You flew for free AND got to skydive. Demand less, receive more.


----------



## Dothracki PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> This plane had meals on it? What year is this? And where were we headed before bailing out over Wales? So many questions.





blybrook PE said:


> I think this storyline is going to be fun. Parachuting into Wales, that leaves Amsterdam as an original destination (potentially)... Potential departure sites include Chicago, Minneapolis, Philadelphia, New York, Washington DC or Boston (among others).


It seems like we are more focused on finding out more about the story than who could be mafia, of which I am not. But I guess it is only the second day.


----------



## Dothracki PE

tj_PE said:


> JayKay PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> I will always have a special place in my lower intestine for @DuranDuran
> 
> also, @tj_PE, I better have been in first class getting my coconut water and sparkling water and mineral water. I am very parched when I fly.
> 
> 
> 
> You had bubbly. You flew for free AND got to skydive. Demand less, receive more.
Click to expand...


----------



## Dothracki PE

TRIPLE POST NOT SPAM


----------



## DLD PE

Day 1 analysis:

Some random votes (Dothraki aka Ryankon at cheby) and retaliatory votes (JP and Bly, Salty and Vhab) but nothing really telling.

Salty a victim of past performance?  I voted for him because it seemed like he was pretending to believe this was Dothraki's first game.  I just had a feeling in my lower intenstine Salty might be mafia again but I was wrong (again!). 

No clues hinting anyone being cop or doc (too early anyway).  Most of the convo revolved around flight destinations.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Dothracki said:


>


This kid fits in pretty good around here.

**Sorry if you are not a "kid".  Resident old lady can call people whatever she wants.


----------



## SaltySteve PE

DuranDuran said:


> Day 1 analysis:
> 
> Some random votes (Dothraki aka Ryankon at cheby) and retaliatory votes (JP and Bly, Salty and Vhab) but nothing really telling.
> 
> Salty a victim of past performance?  I voted for him because it seemed like he was pretending to believe this was Dothraki's first game.  I just had a feeling in my lower intenstine Salty might be mafia again but I was wrong (again!).
> 
> No clues hinting anyone being cop or doc (too early anyway).  Most of the convo revolved around flight destinations.


I haven't been following much the past couple weeks. I was just trying to be welcoming! jeez.

#ded


----------



## User1

RUDE EB DIDNT SAVE MY STORY I HAD TYPED WHEN I WENT TO SEE SOMETHING ELSE


----------



## Dothracki PE

vhab49_PE said:


> This kid fits in pretty good around here.
> 
> **Sorry if you are not a "kid".  Resident old lady can call people whatever she wants.


Go right ahead, I am part of the millennial generation, unfortunately. I would agree that most of them act like kids.


----------



## User1

(this was written betterish before but i got work to do!)

@JayKay PE looks around to do a headcount and isn't coming up with the same number as she thought she needed. Sighing in annoyance as she was very much looking forward to hitting up the pastry shop Caffi Nieli for some delightful treats and she's about to get hangry. She pulls her clipboard that is attached to her lisa frank lanyard and starts reading off names. Some people try to come up with clever responses when their name is called. Others just nod their head like that's fucking helpful.

There's no answer for @jean15paul_PE. Everyone spreads out, calling out his name. Someone notices one of the parachutes looks suspiciously to be in the shape of a body, and it's moving. They go to investigate, cutting the ropes that have been knotted around the object with their TSA-missed multitool. 

@jean15paul_PE lets out a weird noise that noone knows if it's a growl, a scream or a yelp, and gasps for air. He was saved by the doctor. Noone died last night.


----------



## User1

For reference, the remaining attendees for this trip are: 

@DuranDuran @txjennah PE @jean15paul_PE @RBHeadge PE @Dothracki @MadamPirate PE @ChebyshevII PE @NikR_PE @blybrook PE @vhab49_PE @ChaosMuppetPE @Roarbark @chart94 @squaretaper LIT AF PE 

People that now only exist in weird candid shots of nothingness with an almost guaranteed terrible expression on their face:

@SaltySteve


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Pooor steve. Dead at such a young age.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

@txjennah PE you maf?


----------



## MadamPirate PE

@NikR_PE you maf?


----------



## MadamPirate PE

@Roarbark you maf?


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

@MadamPirate PE you maf?


----------



## DLD PE

tj_PE said:


> (this was written betterish before but i got work to do!)
> 
> @JayKay PE looks around to do a headcount and isn't coming up with the same number as she thought she needed. Sighing in annoyance as she was very much looking forward to hitting up the pastry shop Caffi Nieli for some delightful treats and she's about to get hangry. She pulls her clipboard that is attached to her lisa frank lanyard and starts reading off names. Some people try to come up with clever responses when their name is called. Others just nod their head like that's fucking helpful.
> 
> There's no answer for @jean15paul_PE. Everyone spreads out, calling out his name. Someone notices one of the parachutes looks suspiciously to be in the shape of a body, and it's moving. They go to investigate, cutting the ropes that have been knotted around the object with their TSA-missed multitool.
> 
> @jean15paul_PE lets out a weird noise that noone knows if it's a growl, a scream or a yelp, and gasps for air. He was saved by the doctor. Noone died last night.


Great save Doc!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Dothracki said:


> Go right ahead, I am part of the millennial generation, unfortunately. I would agree that most of them act like kids.


You're in good company, I think almost everyone in this thread are millennials with the oldest among us in the Xennial sub-generation.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

vhab49_PE said:


> @MadamPirate PE you maf?


I already said I'm team Townie, yesterday!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

@RBHeadge PE you maf?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

MadamPirate PE said:


> @RBHeadge PE you maf?


Nope. I'm a vanilla townie.


----------



## DLD PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> You're in good company, I think almost everyone in this thread are millennials with the oldest among us in the Xennial sub-generation.


I might be the grandfather of the group.  I'm old enough to remember getting REAL food on flights (like baked chicken with mashed potatoes and dessert) and no, I've never flown on first class.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Nope. I'm a vanilla townie.


Good thing you answered me this time, you didn't answer me yesterday so I thought you was maf.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

tj_PE said:


> Others just nod their head like that's fucking helpful.


----------



## DLD PE

MadamPirate PE said:


> I already said I'm team Townie, yesterday!


Wow @vhab49_PE getting a reaction already! 

*whispers to Vhab, "Ask her if she's twitching."


----------



## MadamPirate PE

DuranDuran said:


> *whispers to Vhab, "Ask her if she's twitching."


Nah, I leave that to vhab.


----------



## NikR_PE

MadamPirate PE said:


> @NikR_PE you maf?


No. Just a usual passenger led by @JayKay PE. No idea if this is a group tour or a school trip.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

MadamPirate PE said:


> Good thing you answered me this time, you didn't answer me yesterday so I thought you was maf.


like I said earlier, I would prefer to prove my towniess via my actions. But nothing has happened this round that I could use a proof of my townie alignment. Typically its like day three before that opportunity arises.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> like I said earlier, I would prefer to prove my towniess via my actions. But nothing has happened this round that I could use a proof of my townie alignment. Typically its like day three before that opportunity arises.


True, but I also know that you (and vhab) don't lie.


----------



## chart94 PE

GOOOOD MORNING GOOD AFTERNOON AND GOOD EVENING EB FORUM FANS


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

tj_PE said:


> (this was written betterish before but i got work to do!)
> 
> @JayKay PE looks around to do a headcount and isn't coming up with the same number as she thought she needed. Sighing in annoyance as she was very much looking forward to hitting up the pastry shop Caffi Nieli for some delightful treats and she's about to get hangry. She pulls her clipboard that is attached to her lisa frank lanyard and starts reading off names. Some people try to come up with clever responses when their name is called. Others just nod their head like that's fucking helpful.
> 
> There's no answer for @jean15paul_PE. Everyone spreads out, calling out his name. Someone notices one of the parachutes looks suspiciously to be in the shape of a body, and it's moving. They go to investigate, cutting the ropes that have been knotted around the object with their TSA-missed multitool.
> 
> @jean15paul_PE lets out a weird noise that noone knows if it's a growl, a scream or a yelp, and gasps for air. He was saved by the doctor. Noone died last night.


Thank you mystery doc!


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

tj_PE said:


> Right in the middle of their dry chicken or cheesy pasta meals, the turbulence starts to be more than uncomfortable and a shaky voice makes announcement comes over the loud speaker. "uh... There's backpacks with parachutes attached under your seats. I suggest you grab one and exit the plane." alarms start going off and everyone panics. Salty was struggling to get his backpack on and was blocking the exit door. @DuranDuranI and @vhab49_PElock eyes and nod, pushing @SaltySteveto his death. Everyone jumps after and deploys their parachutes miraculously deploy at the proper altitude after a few minutes of the soon to be liquid body of salty. They were over Wales, and drifted slowly down into a huge pasture in  Llanfairpwllgwyngyll; short for llanfairpwllgwyngyllgogerychwyrndrobwllllantysiliogogogoch.
> 
> @SaltyStevewas a normal townsperson.


Wait... Llanfairpwllgwyngyll is a real place???? I figured @tj_PE was just being funny and mashing the keyboard.


----------



## User1

jean15paul_PE said:


> Wait... Llanfairpwllgwyngyll is a real place???? I figured @tj_PE was just being funny and mashing the keyboard.


yes, that's the abbreviation of the full name.


----------



## User1

chart94 said:


> GOOOOD MORNING GOOD AFTERNOON AND GOOD EVENING EB FORUM FANS


wait are you leaving now?


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

MadamPirate PE said:


> I already said I'm team Townie, yesterday!


I know (or well, maybe I didn't) I was just adding you to your list. Since TJ is mod.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> You're in good company, I think almost everyone in this thread are millennials with the oldest among us in the Xennial sub-generation.


I have been led to believe that @Audi driver, P.E.is an 80 year old man.  But otherwise, true.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

vhab49_PE said:


> I have been led to believe that @Audi driver, P.E.is an 80 year old man.  But otherwise, true.


I do imagine @Audi driver, P.E. yelling at the neighborhood kids to get off his lawn.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

jean15paul_PE said:


> I do imagine @Audi driver, P.E. yelling at the neighborhood kids to get off his lawn.



View attachment Get off my property.mp4


----------



## txjennah PE

Dothracki said:


> Go right ahead, I am part of the millennial generation, unfortunately. I would agree that most of them act like kids.


Maybe it's because I'm an old millennial, but I don't agree with that at all lol.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> Wait... Llanfairpwllgwyngyll is a real place???? I figured @tj_PE was just being funny and mashing the keyboard.
> 
> View attachment 18289


I can tell you from personal experience that north Wales is very much full of towns like this. 

I visited in 2004 and we got lost on some back country B roads. This was before GPS and cell phones. We only had a high level map to figure things out. Academically I knew that Welsh was spoken in Wales but I thought it was always alongside English. What I didn't realize was that the signage is exclusively Welsh in north Wales! It was a real bitch trying to navigate when every town is "Ll" followed by a long string of random "ll", "g", "w", and "y", with occasional "f", "n",  and "a" thrown in. 

Ohh, that reminds me, y'know how in the US our highways all cardinal directions specified at the junctions so you know which direction you are going? Well it's not like that in the UK. You have to know local geography and town names to know if you are going N, S, E, and W.

It was frustrating at the time but now its a funny story to tell.


----------



## blybrook PE

Morning/afternoon all.

Great save doc!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> I can tell you from personal experience that north Wales is very much full of towns like this.
> 
> I visited in 2004 and we got lost on some back country B roads. This was before GPS and cell phones. We only had a high level map to figure things out. Academically I knew that Welsh was spoken in Wales but I thought it was always alongside English. What I didn't realize was that the signage is exclusively Welsh in north Wales! It was a real bitch trying to navigate when every town is "Ll" followed by a long string of random "ll", "g", "w", and "y", with occasional "f", "n",  and "a" thrown in.
> 
> Ohh, that reminds me, y'know how in the US our highways all cardinal directions specified at the junctions so you know which direction you are going? Well it's not like that in the UK. You have to know local geography and town names to know if you are going N, S, E, and W.
> 
> It was frustrating at the time but now its a funny story to tell.


Except where I live the E-W exits are on a road that runs N-S (only in my region), so the first time I took the interstate, I went the wrong way, thinking I wanted to go towards Chicago, when in reality, I didn't want to go towards Chicago.  I figured it out when I didn't go over a river right away like I was supposed to.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

@tj_PE I vote @ChaosMuppetPE


----------



## User1

(1) @ChaosMuppetPE (cheb)


----------



## chart94 PE

tj_PE said:


> wait are you leaving now?


No just very bust today. Getting phone screen replaced and a lot of work.


----------



## User1

chart94 said:


> No just very bust today. Getting phone screen replaced and a lot of work.


we miss you when you're gone!


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

How do I know if the mafia targeting me was related to my vote yesterday?!??

How do I know if the doctor saving me was related to my vote yesterday?!??

What if it's all just random!?!???

I can't deal with all this attention!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

For reference:



tj_PE said:


> (2) @SaltySteve (vhab, duran)
> 
> (1) @blybrook PE (jp)
> 
> (1) @vhab49_PE (salty)
> 
> (1) @jean15paul_PE (bly)
> 
> (1) @ChebyshevII PE (dothraki)


*updates mine


----------



## Roarbark

MadamPirate PE said:


> @Roarbark you maf?


I am not. Thank you for asking 



Dothracki said:


> Go right ahead, I am part of the millennial generation, unfortunately. I would agree that most of them act like kids.


I'm insulted! Insulted I tell you! I aspire to act more like a kid than I already do.
Eh, every generation has got its puddingheads though (Members of other generations can confirm or deny this theory.)



jean15paul_PE said:


> Wait... Llanfairpwllgwyngyll is a real place???? I figured @tj_PE was just being funny and mashing the keyboard.


By god, so it is. Why are we going there?... For the pastries, so far? For the town name photo op?


----------



## User1

Roarbark said:


> I am not. Thank you for asking
> 
> I'm insulted! Insulted I tell you! I aspire to act more like a kid than I already do.
> Eh, every generation has got its puddingheads though (Members of other generations can confirm or deny this theory.)
> 
> By god, so it is. Why are we going there?... For the pastries, so far? For the town name photo op?


dude it was an emergency landing do you not remember jumping out of a plane?


----------



## Roarbark

tj_PE said:


> dude it was an emergency landing do you not remember jumping out of a plane?


I..... had blocked out that memory... thank you for re-triggering my newly developed mafia-plane-crash PTSD.
Just as I thought, we're here for the pastries! Nice, fluffy pastries.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

@tj_PE, I'm going to vote for @blybrook PE again, just in case I was onto something and that's why my parachute was tampered with.


----------



## User1

(1) @ChaosMuppetPE (cheb)

(1) @blybrook PE(jp)


----------



## JayKay PE

*angrily checks clipboard*

I didn't sign up to be an EB tour guide.  I signed up for pastries and art and music and polo games!


----------



## User1

JayKay PE said:


> *angrily checks clipboard*
> 
> I didn't sign up to be an EB tour guide.  I signed up for pastries and art and music and polo games!


you signed up for a free trip


----------



## Dothracki PE

@tj_PE I am going to follow @jean15paul_PE and vote for @blybrook PE


----------



## User1

(1) @ChaosMuppetPE (cheb)

(2) @blybrook PE(jp, doth)


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

@tj_PE it is class night, so in case I am enthralled with that at the buzzer, I'm going to join the dogpile on @blybrook PE.  Sorry Bly if you are townie.  I got nuthin other than a Dr save to go on right now.


----------



## blybrook PE

Eh, in glad the doc saved Jean! But I'm getting piled on. I'm not the one who distributed the parachutes!

@tj_PE, I'm voting for @jean15paul_PE in retaliation!


----------



## User1

(1) @ChaosMuppetPE (cheb)

(3) @blybrook PE(jp, doth, vhab)

(1) @jean15paul_PE (bly)


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

There’s reasonable evidence that because Jean was saved by the doc, that he is not maf. Therefore, bly’s vote is extra suspish.

@tj_PE I change my vote to @blybrook PE


----------



## JayKay PE

tj_PE said:


> you signed up for a free trip


Godamnit, you know my cheap tendencies.


----------



## User1

(4) @blybrook PE(jp, doth, vhab, cheb)

(1) @jean15paul_PE (bly)


----------



## User1

ok, 1h19min left, all of which i will likely be driving for. you can do this, help each other (and me) out


----------



## DLD PE

@tj_PE i vote for @blybrook PE.  Makes sense. Bly sorry if you're townie.  My last 3 votes were wrong


----------



## txjennah PE

@tj_PE I vote for @blybrook PE


----------



## User1

..time


----------



## User1

(6) @blybrook PE(jp, doth, vhab, cheb,duran,txj)

(1) @jean15paul_PE (bly)


----------



## User1

The group piled onto the train that goes to the peak of snowdownia national park. Stepping out to see the views that were covered in a mysterious haze, everyone seemed very disappointed. It was @blybrook PE's idea, even though @JayKay PEwarned the weather was not accommodating. The group got outrageously angry and pushed @blybrook PEoff a cliff.

@blybrook PEwas mafia.

(sorry for the lame ish deddedness)


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

YES!


----------



## blybrook PE

Good job everyone, was a quick round for me. Now you've gotta find the others.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Heh. Voting JP was a bad move.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

... I may have missed the vote because I was playing Pokemon. Sorry folks, but at least we got a maf!


----------



## JayKay PE

I learned the weather was not accommodating from my mother, who has her finger on the pulse on weather around the world  It’s one of her hobbies and I’m disgusted I’m using it as a pseudo-tour guide.


----------



## Dothracki PE

MadamPirate PE said:


> ... I may have missed the vote because I was playing Pokemon. Sorry folks, but at least we got a maf!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

My reads:

town+++


@jean15paul_PE

town++


@Dothracki

@vhab49_PE

town+

neutral


everyone else


----------



## User1

A rental van is conveniently left in the parking lot at the base of the mountain for the next leg of their adventure. The group plays rock paper scissors to determine who has to ride bitch in each row. 

@JayKay PEforgot to do roll call, so they're all piled into the van and @Dothrackistarts driving southeast. A few hours into the drive, @vhab49_PEstarts to get hungry. She is peering from the middle seat out the windows in search for a place to grab a snack, when she notices a cooler in the back. Excited to see what treats may have been prepared for them, she pops the cooler open. Inside is plastic wrapped body parts. @vhab49_PEscreams and the van screeches to a hault.

After some frantic reassessing who is present and who is not, @jean15paul_PEis that who is not. @jean15paul_PEwas killed by the mafia.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

tj_PE said:


> The group piled onto the train that goes to the peak of snowdownia national park. Stepping out to see the views that were covered in a mysterious haze, everyone seemed very disappointed. It was @blybrook PE's idea, even though @JayKay PEwarned the weather was not accommodating. The group got outrageously angry and pushed @blybrook PEoff a cliff.
> 
> @blybrook PEwas mafia.
> 
> (sorry for the lame ish deddedness)


Yay we got one! ... And I helped.



blybrook PE said:


> Good job everyone, was a quick round for me. Now you've gotta find the others.


"Others" you say. How many? Who are they?



tj_PE said:


> A rental van is conveniently left in the parking lot at the base of the mountain for the next leg of their adventure. The group plays rock paper scissors to determine who has to ride bitch in each row.
> 
> @JayKay PEforgot to do roll call, so they're all piled into the van and @Dothrackistarts driving southeast. A few hours into the drive, @vhab49_PEstarts to get hungry. She is peering from the middle seat out the windows in search for a place to grab a snack, when she notices a cooler in the back. Excited to see what treats may have been prepared for them, she pops the cooler open. Inside is plastic wrapped body parts. @vhab49_PEscreams and the van screeches to a hault.
> 
> After some frantic reassessing who is present and who is not, @jean15paul_PEis that who is not. @jean15paul_PEwas killed by the mafia.


Awe man


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Not JeanPaul! I'll never be able to snack  again without thinking of him.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

At least now I have more time to focus on our new puppy. We brought him home yesterday.

View attachment 18296


View attachment 18297


----------



## NikR_PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> At least now I have more time to focus on our new puppy. We brought him home yesterday.
> 
> View attachment 18296
> 
> 
> View attachment 18297


Whats his name?


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Noooooo JP!!!


----------



## DLD PE

Love the puppy @jean15paul_PE!  

Sorry the doc couldn't save you again


----------



## User1

OHMAGAWD the puppy looks so much bigger in the first pic lmaoooo


----------



## Dothracki PE

tj_PE said:


> A rental van is conveniently left in the parking lot at the base of the mountain for the next leg of their adventure. The group plays rock paper scissors to determine who has to ride bitch in each row.
> 
> @JayKay PEforgot to do roll call, so they're all piled into the van and @Dothrackistarts driving southeast. A few hours into the drive, @vhab49_PEstarts to get hungry. She is peering from the middle seat out the windows in search for a place to grab a snack, when she notices a cooler in the back. Excited to see what treats may have been prepared for them, she pops the cooler open. Inside is plastic wrapped body parts. @vhab49_PEscreams and the van screeches to a hault.
> 
> After some frantic reassessing who is present and who is not, @jean15paul_PEis that who is not. @jean15paul_PEwas killed by the mafia.


I though @Audi driver, P.E. was the Audi driver...


----------



## blybrook PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> "Others" you say. How many? Who are they?


You're a ghost like me. You already know the answers to that question!


----------



## User1

Dothracki said:


> I though @Audi driver, P.E. was the Audi driver...


it's a 'CEDES. they make the big vans


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

NikR_PE said:


> Whats his name?


Walter. We adopted him; he's a rescue. His name was "Walter White" which I wasn't really feeling, but we called him "Walter" throughout the adoption process, so my son decided to stick with it. Walter, not "Walter White". (His brother's name is Jesse Pinkman.)


----------



## RBHeadge PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> We adopted him; he's a rescue. His name was "Walter White" .... (His brother's name is Jesse Pinkman.)


I've got a bad feeling about why he needed rescue...


----------



## blybrook PE

Great job on the puppy rescue, looks like a ball of energy.


----------



## txjennah PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> At least now I have more time to focus on our new puppy. We brought him home yesterday.
> 
> View attachment 18296
> 
> 
> View attachment 18297


OMG. What a sweetheart!

Not even gonna snip out these pics because we need puppy spam.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Dat pupper doe

@tj_PE I vote again @ChaosMuppetPE


----------



## NikR_PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> Walter. We adopted him; he's a rescue. His name was "Walter White" which I wasn't really feeling, but we called him "Walter" throughout the adoption process, so my son decided to stick with it. Walter, not "Walter White". (His brother's name is Jesse Pinkman.)


haha. what would be the pup equivalent of meth. Get them cooking.

I am glad you did not name him Tuco. That would be a difficult dog to manage.


----------



## NikR_PE

I keep missing the vote time as I am busy with my son from 4 - 8:30ish. Cheb's persistence in voting for chaos seems like he knows something. Worst case we lose a non player.

@tj_PE, I vote for @ChaosMuppetPE


----------



## chart94 PE

I have nothing of value at this point.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

I'm trying to  happens every time I . . My reads are  *UUUGGGGGHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## txjennah PE

@tj_PE I vote for @ChaosMuppetPE


----------



## RBHeadge PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> I'm trying to  happens every time I . . My reads are  *UUUGGGGGHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Roarbark

Maybe they're just in the cat-nip trade. Is there a dog-nip? 

Good job on maf kill yesterday. Thank you for your sacrifice @jean15paul_PE. 

Looks like there's a Chaosmuppet dogpile starting today. Is there a reason? I don't think I remember seeing any posts from him. Too quiet?


----------



## User1

(3) @ChaosMuppetPE (cheb, nik, txj)


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Roarbark said:


> Maybe they're just in the cat-nip trade. Is there a dog-nip?
> 
> Good job on maf kill yesterday. Thank you for your sacrifice @jean15paul_PE.
> 
> Looks like there's a Chaosmuppet dogpile starting today. Is there a reason? I don't think I remember seeing any posts from him. Too quiet?


Yeah, pretty much


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Roarbark said:


> Looks like there's a Chaosmuppet dogpile starting today. Is there a reason? I don't think I remember seeing any posts from him. Too quiet?


No reason that I know of. He hasn't been online since Friday.

I'm not opposed to voting out an inactive player at the end of the day. It's better to lose a non-player than someone who wants to play. But dogpiling on a non-player early in the day discourages other players from trying to vote for someone else. Vote patterns is one of the main ways that I, and a few others, derive townie from potential mafia.

Despite the fact that we got a mafia member last night, the sequence of the vote didn't tell us anything we didn't already know yesterday morning. We're almost back to square one this round.  We know that there are currently 10 town aligned and 2 mafia remaining. We have an idea of 1-3 likely townie players. We know that the doctor is still alive and it's not chaosmuppet.  We don't know if jean was the cop; and therefore is the cop is alive. We could really use more conversation or votes to examine to try to figure out alignments.

tl;dr we need more data


----------



## DLD PE

I voted for Bly because I really didn't have much to go on.  Feel the same way today.  There's been some entertaining chatter about flights and pets, but not much useful info for townies (I'm on your side btw!) 

I've been in study mode, so not much contribution myself, but no special powers either so I was hoping if @jean15paul_PE was the cop the doc would save him again.  Without more clues the doctor is running blind.

I'm not going to bandwagon vote without good reason, but I'll try to check back before time is up to see if anything else comes up.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE




----------



## JayKay PE

*leans on horn*

I'M HUNGRY AND STRESSED.  MY ORGANIC QUINOA BOWLS WERE REPLACED BY SEVERED LIMBS.  I AM DONE.


----------



## Dothracki PE

JayKay PE said:


> *leans on horn*
> 
> I'M HUNGRY AND STRESSED.  MY ORGANIC QUINOA BOWLS WERE REPLACED BY SEVERED LIMBS.  I AM DONE.


Wait I thought I am driving? Did you kick me out?


----------



## Dothracki PE

Not that it will have any significance or any impact, (and I could be wrong but) I am going to go out on a limb with my vote, @tj_PE I vote to lynch @MadamPirate PE


----------



## Dothracki PE

TRIPLE POST


----------



## blybrook PE

Dothracki said:


> Snip... I am going to go out on a limb with my vote... Snip


Is it severed????


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Dothracki said:


> Not that it will have any significance or any impact, (and I could be wrong but) I am going to go out on a limb with my vote, @tj_PE I vote to lynch @MadamPirate PE


Whaaaaat? After all the help I gave you your first two games? pfft. I'm a townie.

@tj_PE I vote for @Dothracki


----------



## JayKay PE

Dothracki said:


> Wait I thought I am driving? Did you kick me out?


I hunger for ancient grains. Begone.


----------



## DLD PE

Dothracki said:


> Not that it will have any significance or any impact, (and I could be wrong but) I am going to go out on a limb with my vote, @tj_PE I vote to lynch @MadamPirate PE


Hey @Dothracki...

(Pssst....here's a hint: Don't get on her bad side!)


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Oh fuckaduck. I missed voting.  I probably would have piled on Chaos anyway. We really have nothing else to go on.

Also, can I get a reminder who is all playing?


----------



## Roarbark

vhab49_PE said:


> Oh fuckaduck. I missed voting.  I probably would have piled on Chaos anyway. We really have nothing else to go on.
> 
> Also, can I get a reminder who is all playing?


We should get a reminder of "remaining players" in a sec after chaospuppy gets murdered.


----------



## NikR_PE

JayKay PE said:


> I hunger for ancient grains. Begone.


Reminds me of Patton Oswalt's new special on Netflix.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Roarbark said:


> We should get a reminder of "remaining players" in a sec after chaospuppy gets murdered.


It was quite pleasant here today.  Mid 70s.  Hotter than crap in a lift measuring metal building frames though.  Pretty sure coworker is gonna have to go back, looking at the drawings there are a couple that depart from the standard.  Also: not enough budget in this project.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

@tj_PE who ded?


----------



## User1

@ChaosMuppetPEChaos ded. He was regular townsfolk. I'm on my phone and it doesn't let me copy paste who is still playing. But he tried to break into the big Ben restoration job site for a selfie and @JayKay PEcouldn't have her rep ruined by an annoying tourist so she tripped him, his head being impaled by one of those Sharp iron gate posts. He bled out. Someone took a padlock and wound his hair up in it. It had a heart etched into it. Hell never know who his London love was.


----------



## User1




----------



## DoctorWho-PE

tj_PE said:


> View attachment 18302


That works thank you.


----------



## User1

The group wanders to Shakespeare's globe. Romeo and Juliet is set for tonight. everyone takes their seats. There's a surprise opening act - an opera singer, seemingly booked especially for @JayKay PE's enjoyment. After they are serenaded (jaykay may or may not have sang along), the play begins. blah blah blah forbidden love, balconies, etc. Juliet fakes her death, then @NikR_PE comes onto stage in Romeo's garb??? (He had coordinated this with the hired actor) He falls cleverly into the role with no hiccups and takes the potion to fake his real death, hoping for a kiss from the lovely Juliet. Unfortunately, his faking of his real death started with actual hiccups, and ended up causing his real death. 

@NikR_PE was killed during the night/in front of everyone, but it was night time, ok?


----------



## User1

For reference, the remaining attendees for this trip are: 

@DuranDuran @txjennah PE @RBHeadge PE @Dothracki @MadamPirate PE @ChebyshevII PE @vhab49_PE @Roarbark @chart94 @squaretaper LIT AF PE 

People that now only exist in weird candid shots of nothingness with an almost guaranteed terrible expression on their face:

@SaltySteve @blybrook PE @jean15paul_PE @ChaosMuppetPE @NikR_PE


----------



## NikR_PE

tj_PE said:


> He falls cleverly into the role with no hiccups and takes the potion to fake his real death, hoping for a kiss from the lovely Juliet. Unfortunately, his faking of his real death started with actual hiccups, and ended up causing his real death.


This is literary art. You must be a cunning linguist.

Also


----------



## MadamPirate PE

DAMMIT.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

@tj_PE I’m a little suspicious of @MadamPirate PE today, so I’ll vote for her. Her retaliatory vote yesterday seemed suspish.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

@tj_PE I'ma retaliate and vote for @ChebyshevII PE because I'm a townie!

I also have no clue who the maf is, I'm hoping someone figures it out soon.


----------



## User1

(1) @MadamPirate PE (cheb)

(1) @ChebyshevII PE (mp)


----------



## txjennah PE

I'm suspish of madam and vhab for their voting records.  I need more data before voting though.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

txjennah PE said:


> I'm suspish of madam and vhab for their voting records.  I need more data before voting though.


Me? I voted for mafia two nights ago!  And forgot to vote last night. Which I realized at 8:02, after wrapping up a work thing.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

txjennah PE said:


> I'm suspish of madam and vhab for their voting records.  I need more data before voting though.


Don't be suspish of me, I'm a townie, I promise!

And vhab doesn't lie, I'm 99% certain she's townie


----------



## Dothracki PE

I'm going to stick with my vote yesterday, @tj_PE I vote for @MadamPirate PE. Sorry @MadamPirate PE just playing the game, I am forever grateful for your help in my first two rounds.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Dothracki said:


> I'm going to stick with my vote yesterday, @tj_PE I vote for @MadamPirate PE. Sorry @MadamPirate PE just playing the game, I am forever grateful for your help in my first two rounds.


Seriously, don't lynch me. I'm a townie!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

I;m suspish of txJ, she only pops in to say she is suspish.


----------



## txjennah PE

vhab49_PE said:


> Me? I voted for mafia two nights ago!  And forgot to vote last night. Which I realized at 8:02, after wrapping up a work thing.


My bad. I was thinking about your vote against salty.


----------



## User1

(2) @MadamPirate PE (cheb, doth)

(1) @ChebyshevII PE (mp)


----------



## blybrook PE

tj_PE said:


> *(21)* @MadamPirate PE (cheb, doth)


 More players than remain...


----------



## RBHeadge PE

@tj_PE I vote for @chart94, subject to change pending more information


----------



## User1

(2) @MadamPirate PE (cheb, doth)

(1) @ChebyshevII PE (mp)

(1) @chart94 (rb)


----------



## JayKay PE

I vote for a thousand roses to be sent to @tj_PE, because the opera singer was wonderful and sang "Der Hölle Rache", which was a wonderful aria to hear before someone died (since the aria itself is like 'you gotta kill this dude or I'ma disown you').  I feel like I need to do uber opera discussion again with tj.  It was good times.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

RBHeadge PE said:


> @tj_PE I vote for @chart94, subject to change pending more information


Banned for not having more information.


----------



## blybrook PE

Audi driver said:


> Banned for not having more information.


Banned for banning in the wrong thread...


----------



## DLD PE

Hmmm...

Cheb and Madam trade jabs. No apparent reason I can see.

Dothraki is most likely townie and votes for Madam. 

RB votes for Chart.  Chart has been quiet and RB usually doesn't vote without good reason.

Reads:

Mafia + @chart94

Townie + @Dothracki, @vhab49_PE, @DuranDuran

Lean townie @MadamPirate PE, @RBHeadge PE

Lean mafia @squaretaper LIT AF PE (mainly because I don't trust the quiet ones.

Everyone else neutral at this point.

@tj_PE I'm going to trust my lower intestine and vote with RB for @chart94


----------



## MadamPirate PE

I'm also going to change my vote to @chart94 @tj_PE, because I'm too precious to die.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

I wanna play!


----------



## JayKay PE

I am happy your lower intestine is not leading you astray, @DuranDuran


----------



## Roarbark

I forgot the square was even playing. We got some pretty silent travelers on this trip.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

@tj_PE I would like to vote for @squaretaper LIT AF PE.


----------



## User1

(2) @MadamPirate PE(cheb, doth) 

(1) @squaretaper LIT AF PE (vhab)

(3) @chart94 (rb, duran, mp)


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

DuranDuran said:


> Hmmm...
> 
> Cheb and Madam trade jabs. No apparent reason I can see.
> 
> Dothraki is most likely townie and votes for Madam.
> 
> RB votes for Chart.  Chart has been quiet and RB usually doesn't vote without good reason.
> 
> Reads:
> 
> Mafia + @chart94
> 
> Townie + @Dothracki, @vhab49_PE, @DuranDuran
> 
> Lean townie @MadamPirate PE, @RBHeadge PE
> 
> Lean mafia @squaretaper LIT AF PE (mainly because I don't trust the quiet ones.
> 
> Everyone else neutral at this point.
> 
> @tj_PE I'm going to trust my lower intestine and vote with RB for @chart94


Why does MP lean townie but I’m neutral? :,(


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Why does MP lean townie but I’m neutral? :,(


At least you aren't lean maf?


----------



## MadamPirate PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Why does MP lean townie but I’m neutral? :,(


Because I'm the MVP!

(Most Valuable Pirate)


----------



## RBHeadge PE

DuranDuran said:


> RB votes for Chart.  Chart has been quiet and RB usually doesn't vote without good reason.


I don't vote without reason on the first day. We're on day four....


----------



## DLD PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> I don't vote without reason on the first day. We're on day four....


Thanks.  It's been a long week!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

MadamPirate PE said:


> Because I'm the MVP!
> 
> (Most Valuable Pirate)


I’m the MVC though!

(most valuable Cheb, not some dumb framework)


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

This has been a long enough week that I actually am taking a vacation day tomorrow. I normally hit my 40 by this time. Not so this week...


----------



## DLD PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Why does MP lean townie but I’m neutral? :,(


Ok....I hereby annointest thou as lean townie


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> This has been a long enough week that I actually am taking a vacation day tomorrow. I normally hit my 40 by this time. Not so this week...


I have gotten enough work done to be in Tuesday. And not next Tuesday.


----------



## Roarbark

DuranDuran said:


> Ok....I hereby annointest thou as lean townie


Someday, God willing, maybe you will graduate to skinny townie.


----------



## User1

Roarbark said:


> Someday, God willing, maybe you will graduate to skinny townie.


Squats required


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

tj_PE said:


> Squats required


Thick thighs.


----------



## User1

The crew heads to Heathrow (airport). @MadamPirate PEbegged to stop at every book shop in the airport. Her pleads are met with denial. At the gate, they learn their next stop is cape Town. The gate agent calls for boarding and everyone proceeds to present their boarding passes and passports. @chart94notices @JayKay PEis whispering furiously to the agent. When it is his turn to enter the jet way, the agent slams the security door shut and slices him completely in half. @chart94was normal townsfolk and is no longer along for the ride.


----------



## JayKay PE

@JayKay PE mafia lean?!?!?!? I didn’t see that coming!


----------



## blybrook PE

JayKay PE said:


> @JayKay PE mafia lean?!?!?!? I didn’t see that coming!


I knew my initial vote for you was for a good reason... Arranging for the death of one of your tourists!


----------



## Roarbark

vhab49_PE said:


> Thick thighs.


Ain't nothing wrong with that.
I've got thunder thighs myself, biking does that to you.


----------



## chart94 PE

Poor chart. I was just a townie!!!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

chart94 said:


> Poor chart. I was just a townie!!!


I see that.


----------



## JayKay PE

blybrook PE said:


> I knew my initial vote for you was for a good reason... Arranging for the death of one of your tourists!


I had only an 7-seater van! Someone had to go!!!


----------



## Roarbark

JayKay PE said:


> I had only an 7-seater van! Someone had to go!!!


Tie 'um to the roof rack!


----------



## User1

It was either that or an aggressive recline in a broken airplane seat


----------



## DLD PE

Sorry @chart94!  

I suck


----------



## User1

The passengers awaken as the cabin lights slowly turn to full bright. The person behind @ChebyshevII PE is annoyed because he's not putting his seat in the full upright position. @Dothracki nudges him to wake him up. He doesn't wake up. He was chloroformed in the night (assuming that kills you, i dont want to search whether it does or not LOL).


----------



## User1

For reference, the remaining attendees for this trip are: 

@DuranDuran @txjennah PE @RBHeadge PE @Dothracki @MadamPirate PE @vhab49_PE @Roarbark @squaretaper LIT AF PE 

People that now only exist in weird candid shots of nothingness with an almost guaranteed terrible expression on their face:

@SaltySteve @blybrook PE @jean15paul_PE @ChaosMuppetPE @NikR_PE @chart94 @ChebyshevII PE


----------



## DLD PE

Oh no!  Sorry @ChebyshevII PE! 

Where's the doctor? Can the doc reverse the chloroform effect?

At some point I'll have to go back and read through the thread. 

@RBHeadge PE  any ideas?  Cheby and Madam traded jabs and now Cheby is gone but not sure if that implicates her.


----------



## txjennah PE

Idk. Killing someone you traded jabs with would be a noob move.  

If only there were obvious tells like Moo pics.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

tj_PE said:


> (assuming that kills you, i dont want to search whether it does or not LOL).


It is lethal in large quantities.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

txjennah PE said:


> Idk. Killing someone you traded jabs with would be a noob move.


I mean they retaliatory voted against @jean15paul_PE so anything is possible.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

DANGIT

@Roarbark, assuming you aren’t maf...take care of my family for me.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

DuranDuran said:


> @RBHeadge PE  any ideas?  Cheby and Madam traded jabs and now Cheby is gone but not sure if that implicates her.


Yesterday was effectively a round reset. Began with 10 players including 2 mafia. But we don't know if we still had the doctor and/or cop.

Players, regardless of alignment aren't posting much. Not many (read: any) clues there. Of the four votes, at least two were dogpiles that didn't reveal anything new. And its possible that last night's vote won't reveal anything useful either.

The lack of conversation is hampering our efforts to flush out the mafia.

I propose that the remaining players post their current reads or something else that progresses the game. *A lack of such post could be construed as a sign of being mafia.   *

*town++*


@vhab49_PE

@Dothracki

*town+*


@Roarbark

*neutral*


@squaretaper LIT AF PE

*mafia+*


@txjennah PE

@MadamPirate PE

@DuranDuran



I'm perfectly happy to change these tiers with further discussion.


----------



## txjennah PE

Am I Mafia + because I'm not posting as much, or didn't claim townie alignment? I voted out a Mafia member.


----------



## txjennah PE

@RBHeadge PE Also am curious why you decided to vote out @chart94?


----------



## DLD PE

DuranDuran said:


> I voted for Bly because I really didn't have much to go on.  Feel the same way today.  *There's been some entertaining chatter about flights and pets, but not much useful info for townies (I'm on your side btw!)*
> 
> I've been in study mode, so not much contribution myself, but no special powers either so I was hoping if @jean15paul_PE was the cop the doc would save him again.  Without more clues the doctor is running blind.
> 
> I'm not going to bandwagon vote without good reason, but I'll try to check back before time is up to see if anything else comes up.


Sorry I thought this announced my townieness, but I'm posting it again to be clear.

Also my reads have been off (and I will re-iterate I've been super busy).  At the moment I suspect Chart and Square but we've heard nothing from Square.  Has he even logged in lately?

Pretty sure Vhab is townie.


----------



## DLD PE

txjennah PE said:


> @RBHeadge PE Also am curious why you decided to vote out @chart94?


Yes.  I went on your judgement and voted for Chart.  Was there a reason?  Sorry I'm not being more helpful.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

txjennah PE said:


> I voted out a Mafia member.


You were the sixth and final person to vote for a mafia that night. IIRC, at the "peak" only 2-3 votes were needed to get the job done. Pile on votes don't prove or disprove anything.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

txjennah PE said:


> @RBHeadge PE Also am curious why you decided to vote out @chart94?






DuranDuran said:


> Yes.  I went on your judgement and voted for Chart.  Was there a reason?  Sorry I'm not being more helpful.


A vote for chart was inconsequential at the time. I was hoping to spur more voting and have something useful to examine later. That obviously didn't pan out.


----------



## User1

current votes:


----------



## txjennah PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> You were the sixth and final person to vote for a mafia that night. IIRC, at the "peak" only 2-3 votes were needed to get the job done. Pile on votes don't prove or disprove anything.


They don't, but very interesting that I'm being assumed as Mafia + when there are more suspicious voting blocs in this game.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Yesterday was effectively a round reset. Began with 10 players including 2 mafia. But we don't know if we still had the doctor and/or cop.
> 
> Players, regardless of alignment aren't posting much. Not many (read: any) clues there. Of the four votes, at least two were dogpiles that didn't reveal anything new. And its possible that last night's vote won't reveal anything useful either.
> 
> The lack of conversation is hampering our efforts to flush out the mafia.
> 
> I propose that the remaining players post their current reads or something else that progresses the game. *A lack of such post could be construed as a sign of being mafia.   *
> 
> *town++*
> 
> 
> @vhab49_PE
> 
> @Dothracki
> 
> *town+*
> 
> 
> @Roarbark
> 
> *neutral*
> 
> 
> @squaretaper LIT AF PE
> 
> *mafia+*
> 
> 
> @txjennah PE
> 
> @MadamPirate PE
> 
> @DuranDuran
> 
> 
> 
> I'm perfectly happy to change these tiers with further discussion.


I can tell you I'm 100% not mafia. Trust me.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

My reads:


----------



## MadamPirate PE

I can say for sure that vhab is a townie. 

I wonder who our cop is? Are the cop and the doctor still alive? Maybe if the cop shows themselves, the doc can keep them safe?


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

My read:

I have no great feelings any way, and I could very well be wrong.

Townie lean

@MadamPirate PE

@DuranDuran

Neurtral: 

@Dothracki (I don't know his tells yet, since he was Maf one round, and not the other of the two he (3?) has played. )

@Roarbark 

@RBHeadge PE

Mafia lean:

@txjennah PE

@squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## DLD PE

@tj_PE I'm going to vote for @squaretaper LIT AF PE to see if i can get him to come out of the restroom. There's other people on the plane who need to go.


----------



## User1

(1) @squaretaper LIT AF PE (duran)


----------



## Roarbark

txjennah PE said:


> They don't, but very interesting that I'm being assumed as Mafia + when there are more suspicious voting blocs in this game.


Please share. 

*Edit: Ehhhh, I accidentally hit post before I was done. Going to be revising this to actually add what I meant to post....*

I've been busy and haven't paid too much attention, but IIRC it's been all dog piles, and no real information given. (As RB said.)

My response to @RBHeadge PE's "Post your reads or die" message, although it's manufactured on the spot.
 

Townie-Skinny
Vhab

Townie-Lite
MadamP
Duran

Neutral 
Roar
Doth
Square (AFK)
Txj

Mafia
No strong mafia suspects at the moment. No real voting data, no positive Maf tells.


----------



## txjennah PE

@Roarbark RB's reasoning for his vote for chart is giving me pause. Also, I don't think square has voted at all, but somehow he's on RB's neutral list.

I'm hesitant to do another pile-on without more proof, since we have only killed off one Mafia.


----------



## blybrook PE

:waiting:


----------



## Dothracki PE

Sorry I am late to the game, I was looking at fire alarm in the NY Times building all morning and part of the afternoon. I am really starting to hate the Carbon Monoxide local law.

Definitely Mafia (unknown)

Possibly Mafia @squaretaper LIT AF PE @txjennah PE @MadamPirate PE

Not sure @Roarbark @RBHeadge PE

Even more not sure @DuranDuran

Definitely Not Mafia @vhab49_PE @Dothracki


----------



## txjennah PE

I'm kind of confused why I keep on ending up on everyone's Mafia lists, but w/e


----------



## User1

txjennah PE said:


> I'm kind of confused why I keep on ending up on everyone's Mafia lists, but w/e


#foreversuspish


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Dothracki said:


> Sorry I am late to the game, I was looking at fire alarm in the NY Times building all morning and part of the afternoon. I am really starting to hate the Carbon Monoxide local law.
> 
> Definitely Mafia (unknown)
> 
> Possibly Mafia @squaretaper LIT AF PE @txjennah PE @MadamPirate PE
> 
> Not sure @Roarbark @RBHeadge PE
> 
> Even more not sure @DuranDuran
> 
> Definitely Not Mafia @vhab49_PE @Dothracki


Not. Maf.


----------



## txjennah PE

tj_PE said:


> #foreversuspish


I'm actually really glad you are modding because now you get to see that I'm a townie, even if I'm #suspish


----------



## User1

can not / will not confirm nor deny such accusations


----------



## DLD PE

txjennah PE said:


> I'm actually really glad you are modding because now you get to see that I'm a townie, even if I'm #suspish


Request to mod: @tj_PE please confirm if @txjennah PE is townie.

Knock knock: Hey @squaretaper LIT AF PE you done in there yet?  I can't hold these pineapple vodka shots forever.


----------



## DLD PE

tj_PE said:


> can not / will not confirm nor deny such accusations


Beat me to it


----------



## txjennah PE

tj_PE said:


> can not / will not confirm nor deny such accusations


It's ok it's IN YOUR HEART


----------



## User1

mmmm pineapple


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Roarbark said:


> My response to @RBHeadge PE's "Post your reads or die" message, although it's manufactured on the spot.


I didn't _mean_ for it to come off like that, but I certainly see how it came off like that. I'm merely trying to get a conversation going.



txjennah PE said:


> @Roarbark RB's reasoning for his vote for chart is giving me pause. Also, I don't think square has voted at all, but somehow he's on RB's neutral list.





txjennah PE said:


> I'm kind of confused why I keep on ending up on everyone's Mafia lists, but w/e


It's not personal. My mafia list right now is basically everyone who hasn't done an action inferring townie alignment minus @squaretaper LIT AF PE because he's perma-  ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Come to think of it, have all of the remaining players claimed townie or "not mafia" this round? Except square of course.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

@tj_PE I vote for


----------



## DLD PE

I'm still at work.  Everyone stop arguing!  Take a breath, have some pineapple and someone please update me and let me know if Tiger Woods has made a move or not.


----------



## blybrook PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> @tj_PE I vote for


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

We have 53 minutes till time is up.  From what I can tell it is one vote for square.  Do I vote square, or go with another potential maf?

I think @tj_PE I vote for @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Interesting that there aren't more votes


----------



## MadamPirate PE

@tj_PE I'm voting for @squaretaper LIT AF PE

Either we are getting an inactive townsfolk player out the game, or he's an inactive maf. Too hard to tell at this point.


----------



## User1

The group instantly boards the train to stellenbosch for a day of wine tasting! They then transfer to the double decker tram with an open upstairs deck. Everyone gathers for a group picture at the back of the bus, the bus jerks forward and @squaretaper LIT AF PEfalls off the back, breaking their neck on the tracks. Noone tried to keep them from falling because they haven't been lit enough during the trip.

@squaretaper LIT AF PEwas mafia.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Yaaaaas.  I knew it!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

FINALLY. 

One maf to go.


----------



## JayKay PE

*eats popcorn because it’s friday*


----------



## Roarbark

RBHeadge PE said:


> I didn't _mean_ for it to come off like that, but I certainly see how it came off like that. I'm merely trying to get a conversation going.
> It's not personal. My mafia list right now is basically everyone who hasn't done an action inferring townie alignment minus @squaretaper LIT AF PE because he's perma-  ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


Hehe, just tossing firewood on the conversational fire 



RBHeadge PE said:


> Come to think of it, have all of the remaining players claimed townie or "not mafia" this round? Except square of course.


I don't think I claimed anything, though I'm happy to. All votes were dogpiles except today, so there haven't been any interesting vote situations to participate in...



JayKay PE said:


> *eats popcorn because it’s friday*


Not this again. 



tj_PE said:


> The group instantly boards the train to stellenbosch for a day of wine tasting! They then transfer to the double decker tram with an open upstairs deck. Everyone gathers for a group picture at the back of the bus, the bus jerks forward and @squaretaper LIT AF PEfalls off the back, breaking their neck on the tracks. Noone tried to keep them from falling because they haven't been lit enough during the trip.
> 
> @squaretaper LIT AF PEwas mafia.


Lit or literally die.

Mafia in stealth mode. 1-0 vote for mafia for LONG time, with no votes for anyone else.... I probably would have done the same as mafia, if Square is actually inactive.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

tj_PE said:


> @squaretaper LIT AF PEwas mafia.


----------



## User1

Ps I'm not modding this weekend. Night kill Monday am


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

RBHeadge PE said:


>


Blast! Foiled again!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

T-t-t-triple!


----------



## Roarbark

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> Blast! Foiled again!


totes maf.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> Blast! Foiled again!


Curses (coises)


----------



## User1

We back tomorrow bitches


----------



## User1

After a relaxing evening at the pool in their airBnB, the group boards the hop on hop off bus tour to the viewpoint of table mountain, ready to abseil down. All geared up, everyone leans back off the cliff to start their abseil and @RBHeadge PE's rope snaps. Someone had sawed it down to one strand in the night and apparently non-suspiciously labeled his gear with his name. 

The mafia murdered @RBHeadge PE. He unfortunately would not be around to see the lil penguins on the coastal drive east.


----------



## User1

For reference, the remaining attendees for this trip are: 

@DuranDuran @txjennah PE @Dothracki @MadamPirate PE @vhab49_PE @Roarbark

People that now only exist in weird candid shots of nothingness with an almost guaranteed terrible expression on their face:

@SaltySteve @blybrook PE @jean15paul_PE @ChaosMuppetPE @NikR_PE @chart94 @ChebyshevII PE @squaretaper LIT AF PE @RBHeadge PE


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

tj_PE said:


> People that now only exist in weird candid shots of nothingness with an almost guaranteed terrible expression on their face:
> 
> @SaltySteve @blybrook PE @jean15paul_PE @ChaosMuppetPE @NikR_PE @chart94 @ChebyshevII PE @squaretaper LIT AF PE @RBHeadge PE


Or we just all have COVID, as death is one of the major indicators...


----------



## RBHeadge PE

I would have liked to have seen the penguins one last time before I died.


----------



## txjennah PE

Fuck I don't know.

@tj_PE I vote for @Roarbark but may change my mind with more data.


----------



## txjennah PE

@tj_PE I missed the tally on Friday - can you confirm if anyone other than the following voted out square?

@vhab49_PE

@MadamPirate PE

@DuranDuran

Thank you!


----------



## User1

txjennah PE said:


> @tj_PE I missed the tally on Friday - can you confirm if anyone other than the following voted out square?
> 
> @vhab49_PE
> 
> @MadamPirate PE
> 
> @DuranDuran
> 
> Thank you!


after scrolling back through because i'm not keeping a spreadsheet or anything, that is my count as well.


----------



## txjennah PE

tj_PE said:


> after scrolling back through because i'm not keeping a spreadsheet or anything, that is my count as well.


Thank you!

I keep my vote for @Roarbark then.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

tj_PE said:


> After a relaxing evening at the pool in their airBnB, the group boards the hop on hop off bus tour to the viewpoint of table mountain, ready to abseil down. All geared up, everyone leans back off the cliff to start their abseil and @RBHeadge PE's rope snaps. Someone had sawed it down to one strand in the night and apparently non-suspiciously labeled his gear with his name.
> 
> The mafia murdered @RBHeadge PE. He unfortunately would not be around to see the lil penguins on the coastal drive east.


Today I learned a new word... abseil.

Thanks @tj_PE


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

I still have no great feelings any way, but was right about Square.

Townie lean

@MadamPirate PE

@DuranDuran

Neutral: 

@Dothracki (I don't know his tells yet, since he was Maf one round, and not the other of the two he (3?) has played. )

@Roarbark So quiet this round

Mafia lean:

@txjennah PE Always last/close to last to vote for the person being voted off.


----------



## txjennah PE

vhab49_PE said:


> I still have no great feelings any way, but was right about Square.
> 
> Townie lean
> 
> @MadamPirate PE
> 
> @DuranDuran
> 
> Neutral:
> 
> @Dothracki (I don't know his tells yet, since he was Maf one round, and not the other of the two he (3?) has played. )
> 
> @Roarbark So quiet this round
> 
> Mafia lean:
> 
> @txjennah PE Always last/close to last to vote for the person being voted off.


If I were Mafia, wouldn't I be targeting the townie/townie leans with this next vote?  I am choosing to trust you based on your vote on Friday and your commitment to being a townie.  Is that a mistake?


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

txjennah PE said:


> If I were Mafia, wouldn't I be targeting the townie/townie leans with this next vote?  I am choosing to trust you based on your vote on Friday and your commitment to being a townie.  Is that a mistake?


Nope.  Not a mistake.  Notice I didn't vote for you, .  That is just my current read. Hard to get a read on Roar, and IDK where @Dothracki has got to.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE




----------



## txjennah PE

vhab49_PE said:


> Nope.  Not a mistake.  Notice I didn't vote for you, .  That is just my current read. Hard to get a read on Roar, and IDK where @Dothracki has got to.


Here's my current line of thinking:  I'm taking the Friday votes at face value and assuming that you three are all townies (though I know that's not always the case, that's all I have to go on). I know I missed the vote Friday.  I do a Friday night Zoom trivia with Texas friends at 8, so really easy for me to forget about Mafia unless I put an alarm on.  You obviously don't have to take my word for it, and for what I will say next - I've observed that Roar is very quiet when he's mafia


----------



## Dothracki PE

vhab49_PE said:


> Nope.  Not a mistake.  Notice I didn't vote for you, .  That is just my current read. Hard to get a read on Roar, and IDK where @Dothracki has got to.


I've been buried with carbon monoxide compliance projects for 12 buildings (and counting) working 12-14 hour days. Plus PE practice exams.

I noticed that @Roarbark did list themself as Neutral when everyone was asked for their reads, so based on this, @tj_PE I vote for @Roarbark. Hopefully I am not wrong.

Now back to the carbon monoxide...


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Dothracki said:


> I've been buried with carbon monoxide compliance projects for 12 buildings (and counting) working 12-14 hour days. Plus PE practice exams.
> 
> I noticed that @Roarbark did list themself as Neutral when everyone was asked for their reads, so based on this, @tj_PE I vote for @Roarbark. Hopefully I am not wrong.
> 
> Now back to the carbon monoxide...


Fair.


----------



## Roarbark

txjennah PE said:


> Here's my current line of thinking:  I'm taking the Friday votes at face value and assuming that you three are all townies (though I know that's not always the case, that's all I have to go on). I know I missed the vote Friday.  I do a Friday night Zoom trivia with Texas friends at 8, so really easy for me to forget about Mafia unless I put an alarm on.  You obviously don't have to take my word for it, and for what I will say next - I've observed that Roar is very quiet when he's mafia


I've been quiet because there's been basically 0 developments. All votes have been dogpiles (my vote wouldn't have changed anything), and I rarely join in those votes, unless I'm on the chopping block). It's not me this round. 

Since I still have no strong leads, I'll go with the person I have least experience with. @tj_PE I vote for @Dothracki.


----------



## User1

(2) @Roarbark (txj, doth)

(1) @Dothracki (roar)


----------



## DLD PE

My reads:

Townie+  @DuranDuran, @vhab49_PE (voted for mafia on Friday) plus Vhab doesn't lie as I've learned the hard way.

Suspected mafia: @MadamPirate PE (voted for mafia on Friday within 10 minutes of Vhab, which had no consequence and could be construed as a "cover" vote).  Also voted for @Dothracki, who was second to vote for mafia on Day 2 (or whichever day we lynched @blybrook PE)

Lean mafia:  @Roarbark  (uncharacteristically quiet, but doesn't mean mafia or townie as I've learned in the past.  Still on my radar)

Neutral: @txjennah PE, @Dothracki


----------



## DLD PE

Dothracki said:


> I've been buried with carbon monoxide compliance projects for 12 buildings (and counting) working 12-14 hour days. Plus PE practice exams.
> 
> I noticed that @Roarbark did list themself as Neutral when everyone was asked for their reads, so based on this, @tj_PE I vote for @Roarbark. Hopefully I am not wrong.
> 
> Now back to the carbon monoxide...


Are you using a continuous air sampling type system (such as Vesda) for carbon monoxide detection? Do they even have that for CO or is that just for fire alarm and you're using spot detection for CO?


----------



## Dothracki PE

DuranDuran said:


> Are you using a continuous air sampling type system (such as Vesda) for carbon monoxide detection? Do they even have that for CO or is that just for fire alarm and you're using spot detection for CO?


I imagine sampling could be used in this application. I know Vesda has a product for gas detection, although I haven't had a need to put one in for any projects just yet. A few of the buildings I am working on have similar systems in place for gas detection for the cellar parking garages, but they are purely for exhaust purposes. The local law doesn't mention these types of systems though, just requires spot detection with temporal 4 sounder bases.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

DuranDuran said:


> Are you using a continuous air sampling type system (such as Vesda) for carbon monoxide detection? Do they even have that for CO or is that just for fire alarm and you're using spot detection for CO?






Dothracki said:


> I imagine sampling could be used in this application. I know Vesda has a product for gas detection, although I haven't had a need to put one in for any projects just yet. A few of the buildings I am working on have similar systems in place for gas detection for the cellar parking garages, but they are purely for exhaust purposes. The local law doesn't mention these types of systems though, just requires spot detection with temporal 4 sounder bases.


V=IR
P=IV


----------



## Roarbark

DuranDuran said:


> [Duran stuff]
> 
> *Also voted for @Dothracki, who was second to vote for mafia on Day 2 (or whichever day we lynched @blybrook PE)*
> 
> Lean mafia:  @Roarbark  (uncharacteristically quiet, but doesn't mean mafia or townie as I've learned in the past.  Still on my radar)
> 
> Neutral: @txjennah PE, @Dothracki


I was planning to review vote timings and potentially change my vote later, if someone sticks out.

Town Lean- Duran, Vhab 
Neutral - Txj, Doth, Madam P? 
 
Chaotic Neutral - @Audi driver, P.E.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

DuranDuran said:


> My reads:
> 
> Townie+  @DuranDuran, @vhab49_PE (voted for mafia on Friday) plus Vhab doesn't lie as I've learned the hard way.
> 
> Suspected mafia: @MadamPirate PE (voted for mafia on Friday within 10 minutes of Vhab, which had no consequence and could be construed as a "cover" vote).  Also voted for @Dothracki, who was second to vote for mafia on Day 2 (or whichever day we lynched @blybrook PE)
> 
> Lean mafia:  @Roarbark  (uncharacteristically quiet, but doesn't mean mafia or townie as I've learned in the past.  Still on my radar)
> 
> Neutral: @txjennah PE, @Dothracki


1. Not mafia.

2. My vote for @Dothracki was a revenge vote and then I got distracted. 

3. Still not mafia. 

Eta: not revenge vote, but my thing where I can't find the right word is happening and I can't think of the name of it either.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

@tj_PE, what's the current vote count?


----------



## Dothracki PE

MadamPirate PE said:


> 1. Not mafia.
> 
> 2. My vote for @Dothracki was a revenge vote and then I got distracted.
> 
> 3. Still not mafia.
> 
> Eta: not revenge vote, but my thing where I can't find the right word is happening and I can't think of the name of it either.


Do you mean retaliatory vote?


----------



## User1

jean15paul_PE said:


> @tj_PE, what's the current vote count?


Hasn't changed since I last posted it


----------



## User1

10 minutes peeps


----------



## Roarbark

Oop. distracted by work. 

I am a normal townie.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

No power at habhold. Have been cleaning up trees for the past umpteen hours.

Can 2020 be done now?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

vhab49_PE said:


> Can 2020 be done now?


The first 223 days were the easy part. Only 142 days to go.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Ugh forgot to vote. Got distracted playing ring fit. PTO + mafia = hard


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

RBHeadge PE said:


> The first 223 days were the easy part. Only 142 days to go.


Feck.


----------



## Roarbark

And got called into a meeting. Am I dead?  
Did I get to see the penguins first at least?


----------



## User1

@Roarbarkwas frolicking with the penguins when the entire group abandoned them on the beach. He didn't realize these penguins liked to eat humans. The little pecks weren't little pecks. They were appetizing tastes! @Roarbarkwas DEDDED by choice of the town. He was normal townsfolk.


----------



## Roarbark

tj_PE said:


> @Roarbarkwas frolicking with the penguins when the entire group abandoned them on the beach. He didn't realize these penguins liked to eat humans. The little pecks weren't little pecks. They were appetizing tastes! @Roarbarkwas DEDDED by choice of the town. He was normal townsfolk.


Thank you. I have several penguin figurines in my room. I accept this death.


----------



## txjennah PE

Damn it, I'm sorry @Roarbark

I suspect

@Dothracki and @MadamPirate PE


----------



## RBHeadge PE

tj_PE said:


> @Roarbarkwas frolicking with the penguins when the entire group abandoned them on the beach.


awwww, I wanted to frolic with the penguins.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

tj_PE said:


> He was normal townsfolk.


That's a surprise. I kinda thought he was the doctor.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Roarbark said:


> Thank you. I have several penguin figurines in my room. I accept this death.


Mrs Headge and I collect glass penguins too. We like penguins and have planned vacations around seeing them. We've seen 13 of 18 species. Eventually we'll do a trip to the south island of New Zealand and Macquarie Island to see the last five species.


----------



## Roarbark

RBHeadge PE said:


> Mrs Headge and I collect glass penguins too. We like penguins and have planned vacations around seeing them. We've seen 13 of 18 species. Eventually we'll do a trip to the south island of New Zealand and Macquarie Island to see the last five species.


Awesome!
I have 2 or 3 glass ones, a rock one, one carved out of ivory nut (I think?), and one plastic one I found on the road in my neighborhood .

Does that mean you've been to Galapagos to see these little guys?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Yes. We did the Galapagos three years ago. We specifically went in late September when they are most active. We snorkeled with them in Tagus Cove and Bartolome. It was fucking awesome!

Seen: Adelie, African, Chinstrap, Emperor, Galapagos, Gentoo, Humboldt, King, Little Blue, Macaroni, Magellanic, Northern Rockhopper, Southern Rockhopper

Not seen (yet): Erect-crested, Fjiorland, Royal, Snares, Yellow Eyed


----------



## Roarbark

RBHeadge PE said:


> Yes. We did the Galapagos three years ago. We specifically went in late September when they are most active. We snorkeled with them in Tagus Cove and Bartolome. It was fucking awesome!
> 
> Seen: Adelie, African, Chinstrap, Emperor, Galapagos, Gentoo, Humboldt, King, Little Blue, Macaroni, Magellanic, Northern Rockhopper, Southern Rockhopper
> 
> Not seen (yet): Erect-crested, Fjiorland, Royal, Snares, Yellow Eyed


Ty for the new bucket list item. 

What would you name it if you discovered a new penguin (I know, hard/impossible question if we don't know what the new species looks like...)


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Roarbark said:


> Ty for the new bucket list item.
> 
> What would you name it if you discovered a new penguin (I know, hard/impossible question if we don't know what the new species looks like...)


He could name it after himself: the headge penguin!


----------



## User1

Roarbark said:


> Awesome!
> I have 2 or 3 glass ones, a rock one, one carved out of ivory nut (I think?), and one plastic one I found on the road in my neighborhood .
> 
> Does that mean you've been to Galapagos to see these little guys?
> 
> View attachment 18319


I saw dem!


----------



## Dothracki PE

txjennah PE said:


> Damn it, I'm sorry @Roarbark
> 
> I suspect
> 
> @Dothracki and @MadamPirate PE


I am not mafia. If I was mafia, you would have known the first day as last round proved I am a terrible liar. Even virtually.

I am going back to my original hunch for now. @tj_PE I vote for @MadamPirate PE


----------



## User1

After the penguin and coastal drive, the crew settled in gansbaai for the night at their airbnb with an infinity pool. When they wake up, they notice something floating in the water. They walk out to discover that @vhab49_PEis floating face down and non responsive. @vhab49_PEwas killed in the night.


----------



## txjennah PE

@tj_PE I vote for @MadamPirate PE


----------



## txjennah PE

Subject to change throughout the course of the day.  Still side eyeing you @Dothracki


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

tj_PE said:


> After the penguin and coastal drive, the crew settled in gansbaai for the night at their airbnb with an infinity pool. When they wake up, they notice something floating in the water. They walk out to discover that @vhab49_PEis floating face down and non responsive. @vhab49_PEwas killed in the night.


Thank the good lord. How did I make it into week two?


----------



## txjennah PE

@Dothracki Especially since you were the first to jump on my incorrect vote for @Roarbark. Hiding in plain sight?


----------



## User1

(2) @MadamPirate PE(doth,txj)


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

tj_PE said:


> After the penguin and coastal drive, the crew settled in gansbaai for the night at their airbnb with an infinity pool. When they wake up, they notice something floating in the water. They walk out to discover that @vhab49_PEis floating face down and non responsive. @vhab49_PEwas killed in the night.


I mean... avenge me townies.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

@tj_PE  Is great white shark cage diving next?


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Goddammit, vhab nooooooo


----------



## MadamPirate PE

vhab49_PE said:


> I mean... avenge me townies.


I'm gonna try!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

@tj_PE who is left? Txj, dothracki and myself? Anyone else?


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

MadamPirate PE said:


> @tj_PE who is left? Txj, dothracki and myself? Anyone else?


Duran, I think.


----------



## User1

i have to get to the office before i can copy paste the lists. hold please.


----------



## User1

For reference, the remaining attendees for this trip are: 

@DuranDuran @txjennah PE @Dothracki @MadamPirate PE 

People that now only exist in weird candid shots of nothingness with an almost guaranteed terrible expression on their face:

@SaltySteve @blybrook PE @jean15paul_PE @ChaosMuppetPE @NikR_PE @chart94 @ChebyshevII PE @squaretaper LIT AF PE @RBHeadge PE @Roarbark @vhab49_PE


----------



## DLD PE

@tj_PE I also vote for @MadamPirate PE


----------



## DLD PE

vhab49_PE said:


> Duran, I think.


Thank you for remembering me 

I will avenge you!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Alright, I'ma power play here. 

I'm the doctor. I saved JP the first night, and thought the maf would go after RB, which is why I didn't save him the second night. 

There's one mafia member left, and I don't know who it is. But if you lynch me, the mafia win tomorrow.


----------



## txjennah PE

MadamPirate PE said:


> Alright, I'ma power play here.
> 
> I'm the doctor. I saved JP the first night, and thought the maf would go after RB, which is why I didn't save him the second night.
> 
> There's one mafia member left, and I don't know who it is. But if you lynch me, the mafia win tomorrow.


There have been plenty of games where someone pretended to be the doctor to continue moving ahead. What is stopping you from doing that now?


----------



## RBHeadge PE




----------



## DoctorWho-PE

RBHeadge PE said:


>


Well that is cute.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

txjennah PE said:


> There have been plenty of games where someone pretended to be the doctor to continue moving ahead. What is stopping you from doing that now?


I've never lied about being a special character. I'll say I'm not maf when I am, but I have never once lied about being the doc or cop, because I'm not that sly. 

However, I admit that I have SUCKED at being the doctor this round. It's really hard without the cop on your side. The reason we got Bly the second day is because I saved JP, plain and simple.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

I think you're underestimating how difficult it is to make a save, much less an uninformed save, as the doctor. The doctor saving @jean15paul_PE was probably the highest value move of the round.


----------



## txjennah PE

@tj_PE I revoke my vote for @MadamPirate PE until further notice.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

MadamPirate PE said:


> I've never lied about being a special character. I'll say I'm not maf when I am, but I have never once lied about being the doc or cop, because I'm not that sly.


There's a first time for everything.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> There's a first time for everything.


I'm not that good at that stuff, tbh. I was amazed when Steve did it and confused JP, because there's no way I could have pulled it off.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

So, at this point, we need to figure out who the remaining mafia member is.

If you lynch me today, then the mafia gets a nightkill and then it's Maf v townie tomorrow, and that will come down to chance. 

If we don't figure out who the last Maf member is, we have a 25% chance of lynching them today and a 75% chance of lynching a townie. If we lynch a townie, then again, maf gets a nightkill and it comes down to maf v townie tomorrow, which is a game of chance. 

If we figure out who the maf is, town wins today.


----------



## txjennah PE

MadamPirate PE said:


> So, at this point, we need to figure out who the remaining mafia member is.
> 
> If you lynch me today, then the mafia gets a nightkill and then it's Maf v townie tomorrow, and that will come down to chance.
> 
> If we don't figure out who the last Maf member is, we have a 25% chance of lynching them today and a 75% chance of lynching a townie. If we lynch a townie, then again, maf gets a nightkill and it comes down to maf v townie tomorrow, which is a game of chance.
> 
> If we figure out who the maf is, town wins today.


I'm going to choose to believe you since no one else has come forward claiming to be the doctor. 

I know my voting record is iffy but I am a townie.  

Right now I suspect @Dothracki but I need to review some voting records first.


----------



## Dothracki PE

I am not mafia, nor a cop. I've claimed as such numerous times if you look back in the thread. 

Reading back in the chat, @DuranDuran was very much on @squaretaper LIT AF PE's case in the thread which could possibly mean he knew he was mafia and was trying to draw us to eliminate him as an aversion, knowing that square was inactive anyway and it did not matter if he was lynched. 

@RBHeadge PE also read Duran as mafia. 

@tj_PE I am going to trust @MadamPirate PE since she was extremely nice to me in the first rounds and withdraw my vote for the time being


----------



## User1

(1) @MadamPirate PE (duran)


----------



## txjennah PE

It's very possible that @DuranDuran is mafia and used his vote against square to get us to trust him. I've seen that tactic used before. It's effective.  

@tj_PE If the doctor/cop were killed off, is there anything in the rules stating that they can't say anything about it after being murdered? I can't recall how it's been dealt with in previous cycles.


----------



## DLD PE

MadamPirate PE said:


> Alright, I'ma power play here.
> 
> *I'm the doctor. I saved JP the first night, and thought the maf would go after RB, which is why I didn't save him the second night. *
> 
> There's one mafia member left, and I don't know who it is. But if you lynch me, the mafia win tomorrow.


 Wait, you thought the mafia would go after RB, which is why you _didn't _save him the second night?  So you _wanted _him killed?  Doesn't make sense.


----------



## DLD PE

@tj_PE i retract my vote for @MadamPirate PE for now, but her wording in a previous post doesn't sit well.  Nevertheless,  I'll give her a chance to explain.

@Dothracki yes, your scenario where I could be mafia and target @squaretaper LIT AF PE as an aversion is tactic that has been used before, and can be very effective.

However, I'm a regular townie.


----------



## User1

txjennah PE said:


> It's very possible that @DuranDuran is mafia and used his vote against square to get us to trust him. I've seen that tactic used before. It's effective.
> 
> @tj_PE If the doctor/cop were killed off, is there anything in the rules stating that they can't say anything about it after being murdered? I can't recall how it's been dealt with in previous cycles.


roles and information past speculation cannot be revealed by the dedded.


----------



## txjennah PE

Thanks @tj_PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE

DuranDuran said:


> Wait, you thought the mafia would go after RB, which is why you _didn't _save him the second night?  So you _wanted _him killed?  Doesn't make sense.


No, I thought that the mafia wouldn’t go after JP two nights in a row. So I saved JP the first night, and RB the second. I was incorrect in my assumptions.


----------



## txjennah PE

MadamPirate PE said:


> No, I thought that the mafia wouldn’t go after JP two nights in a row. So I saved JP the first night, and RB the second. I was incorrect in my assumptions.


Who did you try to save last night?


----------



## MadamPirate PE

txjennah PE said:


> Who did you try to save last night?


You.


----------



## txjennah PE

@MadamPirate PE Hmm.   I've popped up on several Mafia + lists, have a spotty voting record, and was the first to vote for roarbark. You trusted me over vhab?

It'd also be very easy to paint me as mafia and the remaining Mafia member missed out on a good opportunity to paint me as such.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

txjennah PE said:


> @MadamPirate PE Hmm.   I've popped up on several Mafia + lists, have a spotty voting record, and was the first to vote for roarbark. You trusted me over vhab?
> 
> It'd also be very easy to paint me as mafia and the remaining Mafia member missed out on a good opportunity to paint me as such.


What I was hoping was that @Dothracki was the other Maf and would try to end you last night. Since you suspected us both and I saved you. 
 

im feeling like this points at @DuranDuran being the last Maf.


----------



## DLD PE

MadamPirate PE said:


> What I was hoping was that @Dothracki was the other Maf and would try to end you last night. Since you suspected us both and I saved you.
> 
> 
> im feeling like this points at @DuranDuran being the last Maf.


No, I'm not mafia.

If you lynch me tonight the mafia wins.


----------



## txjennah PE

It could still be @Dothracki. Killing me off as the night kill because I suspected him would have been a very noob move.  

It could also be @DuranDuran

It could also be @MadamPirate PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE

txjennah PE said:


> It could still be @Dothracki. Killing me off as the night kill because I suspected him would have been a very noob move.
> 
> It could also be @DuranDuran
> 
> It could also be @MadamPirate PE


I know it’s not meeeeeee

Also, I feel the exact same way, and I can’t determine anything from voting patterns. 
 

Aren’t dedded people allowed to speculate with us? Lol


----------



## DLD PE

Yes.  I welcome any speculation!  I don't want this to come down to a final vote where I have to decide because obviously from last round I suck!


----------



## txjennah PE

MadamPirate PE said:


> I know it’s not meeeeeee
> 
> Also, I feel the exact same way, and I can’t determine anything from voting patterns.
> 
> 
> Aren’t dedded people allowed to speculate with us? Lol


I know! Where are all the dead people?


----------



## txjennah PE

Either @Dothracki has actual work or is SUSPISH


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

I am but a poor ded townie.  

I didn't have any leads in life, and don't have any in death either.

I will say... randomizer not always so random, not uncommon for repeat roles. I mean, I was the dr or the cop 5 rounds in a row.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

I don't have any valuable speculation. I'd probably vote for Duran or txjennah, but I'd just be guessing.


----------



## blybrook PE

As a dead mafioso this round, I know but can't provide any insight or speculation. It's been a good round regardless of how today's lynching goes.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

MadamPirate PE said:


> I know it’s not meeeeeee
> 
> Also, I feel the exact same way, and I can’t determine anything from voting patterns.
> 
> 
> Aren’t dedded people allowed to speculate with us? Lol


Assume three categories: safe: unknown: mafia.


Look at days when a mafia was voted out. Who cast the critical votes? Consider them "safe" for the moment.

Now assume each of those players are mafia. Would it have made any sense for the mafia win probability percentage to vote out one of their own to give the appearance of townie+++.

If the answer is no, consider them "safe".

If the answer is yes, place them in the "unknown" category.


[*]Okay, this next part is a little tricky, and most people will need to pencil and paper. Look at anyone making a claim today. Is today a do-or-die day (critical) for either side? 


If it's not a critical day for the claimants alleged team, does the claim put the claimant at personal risk?

If yes:

What was the claimants win probability (A) prior to claim?

Now for simplicity ignore a doctor save tonight and , what would it be the claimants win probability for each townie and mafia alignment (B1 and B2) after tonight's nightkill?

Compare A, B1, B2 to each other to determine safe,unknown,mafia.

If insufficient data,

assume claimant is true, what was town win probability prior to claim (C)? 

What would be town win probability (D) assuming claim is true, mis-lynch tonight, nightkill and events tomorrow.

Compare C and D to parse out claimant's alignment.

If needed rack and stack A, B1, B2, C, D to determine alignments. 



[*]If no, then its a stupid-risk for the last mafia to make a false claim. You can still game out per 3.1.1.1-4 for completeness.


[*]If it is a critical day for the claimants alleged team, then evaluate per 3.1.1.1-4 at your own risk and judgement


[*]Is anyone left without an assigned category? Can you use POE to figure out their alignment?

[*]At the least, you should at least know who is safe from this exercise to improve odds of guessing right.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

blybrook PE said:


> As a dead mafioso this round, I know but can't provide any insight or speculation. It's been a good round regardless of how today's lynching goes.


lusone:


----------



## txjennah PE

Thanks for the input, all.
From my experience, mafia killing mafia works best when it's a large game.  When we did it, there was four of us and we did it very first round so that we could play the long game. Doesn't make sense for duran to kill off the second mafioso.  Unless he's playing a riskier Mafia game than I'm giving him credit for, I'd say he's a townie.

It's very possible madam is lying about being a special character, but I don't have many alternatives other than to trust her.

Right now I'm leaning towards @Dothracki


----------



## DLD PE

I just went through @RBHeadge PE's exercise.

I came up with (6 + j2.5) ohms.


----------



## DLD PE

txjennah PE said:


> Thanks for the input, all.
> From my experience, mafia killing mafia works best when it's a large game.  When we did it, there was four of us and we did it very first round so that we could play the long game. Doesn't make sense for duran to kill off the second mafioso.  Unless he's playing a riskier Mafia game than I'm giving him credit for, I'd say he's a townie.
> 
> It's very possible madam is lying about being a special character, but I don't have many alternatives other than to trust her.
> 
> Right now I'm leaning towards @Dothracki


I'm inclined to believe this.  I'm suspicious of @MadamPirate PE's claim (and reasoning) to save @txjennah PE, but right now I can't put any holes in her story.  

I'm leaning @Dothracki

@tj_PE i vote for @Dothracki.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

txjennah PE said:


> From my experience, mafia killing mafia works best when it's a large game.  When we did it, there was four of us and we did it very first round so that we could play the long game.


This got me curious I went back to look at the townie PM thread for that game. We never analyzed the first day's vote. The mafia voted out one of their own on day 2, but it was during a tie between two mafia players. I consciously knew that nothing could be derived from that vote but I still kept spickett/saltysteve in my likely-townie tier for investigation priorities. That was a mistake. I made a few mistakes that round... Anyway once we learned his alignment we retroactively figured a few more things out and that led to you. We should have kept following the logic trail. But instead followed out gut voted out the wrong person on the second to last day.


----------



## User1

(1) @Dothracki (duran)


----------



## RBHeadge PE

DuranDuran said:


> I just went through @RBHeadge PE's exercise.
> 
> I came up with (6 + j2.5) ohms.


Sorry the answer is most nearly (D) 7 MeV/nucleon


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Assume three categories: safe: unknown: mafia.
> 
> 
> Look at days when a mafia was voted out. Who cast the critical votes? Consider them "safe" for the moment.
> 
> Now assume each of those players are mafia. Would it have made any sense for the mafia win probability percentage to vote out one of their own to give the appearance of townie+++.
> 
> If the answer is no, consider them "safe".
> 
> If the answer is yes, place them in the "unknown" category.
> 
> 
> [*]Okay, this next part is a little tricky, and most people will need to pencil and paper. Look at anyone making a claim today. Is today a do-or-die day (critical) for either side?
> 
> 
> If it's not a critical day for the claimants alleged team, does the claim put the claimant at personal risk?
> 
> If yes:
> 
> What was the claimants win probability (A) prior to claim?
> 
> Now for simplicity ignore a doctor save tonight and , what would it be the claimants win probability for each townie and mafia alignment (B1 and B2) after tonight's nightkill?
> 
> Compare A, B1, B2 to each other to determine safe,unknown,mafia.
> 
> If insufficient data,
> 
> assume claimant is true, what was town win probability prior to claim (C)?
> 
> What would be town win probability (D) assuming claim is true, mis-lynch tonight, nightkill and events tomorrow.
> 
> Compare C and D to parse out claimant's alignment.
> 
> If needed rack and stack A, B1, B2, C, D to determine alignments.
> 
> 
> 
> [*]If no, then its a stupid-risk for the last mafia to make a false claim. You can still game out per 3.1.1.1-4 for completeness.
> 
> 
> [*]If it is a critical day for the claimants alleged team, then evaluate per 3.1.1.1-4 at your own risk and judgement
> 
> 
> [*]Is anyone left without an assigned category? Can you use POE to figure out their alignment?
> 
> [*]At the least, you should at least know who is safe from this exercise to improve odds of guessing right.


Ouch, my brain hurts.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

DuranDuran said:


> I just went through @RBHeadge PE's exercise.
> 
> I came up with (6 + j2.5) ohms.


Shit, I got 32 kips.

Must have the conversion wrong somewhere.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

DuranDuran said:


> I just went through @RBHeadge PE's exercise.
> 
> I came up with (6 + j2.5) ohms.


I got 29 kA. I think your units are wrong.


----------



## Roarbark

RBHeadge PE said:


> Assume three categories: safe: unknown: mafia.
> 
> 
> Look at days when a mafia was voted out. Who cast the critical votes? Consider them "safe" for the moment.
> 
> Now assume each of those players are mafia. Would it have made any sense for the mafia win probability percentage to vote out one of their own to give the appearance of townie+++.
> 
> If the answer is no, consider them "safe".
> 
> If the answer is yes, place them in the "unknown" category.
> 
> 
> [*]Okay, this next part is a little tricky, and most people will need to pencil and paper. Look at anyone making a claim today. Is today a do-or-die day (critical) for either side?
> 
> 
> If it's not a critical day for the claimants alleged team, does the claim put the claimant at personal risk?
> 
> If yes:
> 
> What was the claimants win probability (A) prior to claim?
> 
> Now for simplicity ignore a doctor save tonight and , what would it be the claimants win probability for each townie and mafia alignment (B1 and B2) after tonight's nightkill?
> 
> Compare A, B1, B2 to each other to determine safe,unknown,mafia.
> 
> If insufficient data,
> 
> assume claimant is true, what was town win probability prior to claim (C)?
> 
> What would be town win probability (D) assuming claim is true, mis-lynch tonight, nightkill and events tomorrow.
> 
> Compare C and D to parse out claimant's alignment.
> 
> If needed rack and stack A, B1, B2, C, D to determine alignments.
> 
> 
> 
> [*]If no, then its a stupid-risk for the last mafia to make a false claim. You can still game out per 3.1.1.1-4 for completeness.
> 
> 
> [*]If it is a critical day for the claimants alleged team, then evaluate per 3.1.1.1-4 at your own risk and judgement
> 
> 
> [*]Is anyone left without an assigned category? Can you use POE to figure out their alignment?
> 
> [*]At the least, you should at least know who is safe from this exercise to improve odds of guessing right.


----------



## Roarbark

Another good reaction:


----------



## DLD PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Sorry the answer is most nearly (D) 7 MeV/nucleon


I just realized your analysis most closely resembles ladder logic, a subtopic of circuits on the PE exam. Although fun, can be very challenging! 

Also reminds me of early programming languages with all the "IF" abd "THEN" statements.  

My attitude was, "If THIS damn thing doesn't work for the upteenth effing time, Imma turn this shit off!"


----------



## RBHeadge PE

I didn't think it was _that_ complicated. Steps 1,2,5 can be done in a couple minutes.


----------



## txjennah PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> This got me curious I went back to look at the townie PM thread for that game. We never analyzed the first day's vote. The mafia voted out one of their own on day 2, but it was during a tie between two mafia players. I consciously knew that nothing could be derived from that vote but I still kept spickett/saltysteve in my likely-townie tier for investigation priorities. That was a mistake. I made a few mistakes that round... Anyway once we learned his alignment we retroactively figured a few more things out and that led to you. We should have kept following the logic trail. But instead followed out gut voted out the wrong person on the second to last day.


Ah, was it the second day? ok.  Hahahah that round was crazy, one of my favorite mafia games ever.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

DuranDuran said:


> My attitude was, "If THIS damn thing doesn't work for the upteenth effing time, Imma throw the monitor on the floor and kick it a few times turn this shit off!"


^this=me in HS


----------



## txjennah PE

I'm with you @DuranDuran, although I'm a townie, I admittedly have a lot of suspicion. I could have very easily been a mafia member trying to paint two townies as evil.  I still don't know why I got saved and not someone who was clearly innocent like vhab.

Idk idk. I was leaning @Dothracki but I am questioning myself again.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

txjennah PE said:


> Ah, was it the second day? ok.  Hahahah that round was crazy, one of my favorite mafia games ever.


agreed!  I feel bad for @JayKay PE who had to write all those deaths.

 I reread the public thread on it a few weeks ago. It was fun to re-read but also painful. Goddamn we made a bunch of mistakes!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Assume three categories: safe: unknown: mafia.
> 
> 
> Look at days when a mafia was voted out. Who cast the critical votes? Consider them "safe" for the moment.
> 
> Now assume each of those players are mafia. Would it have made any sense for the mafia win probability percentage to vote out one of their own to give the appearance of townie+++.
> 
> If the answer is no, consider them "safe".
> 
> If the answer is yes, place them in the "unknown" category.
> 
> 
> [*]Okay, this next part is a little tricky, and most people will need to pencil and paper. Look at anyone making a claim today. Is today a do-or-die day (critical) for either side?
> 
> 
> If it's not a critical day for the claimants alleged team, does the claim put the claimant at personal risk?
> 
> If yes:
> 
> What was the claimants win probability (A) prior to claim?
> 
> Now for simplicity ignore a doctor save tonight and , what would it be the claimants win probability for each townie and mafia alignment (B1 and B2) after tonight's nightkill?
> 
> Compare A, B1, B2 to each other to determine safe,unknown,mafia.
> 
> If insufficient data,
> 
> assume claimant is true, what was town win probability prior to claim (C)?
> 
> What would be town win probability (D) assuming claim is true, mis-lynch tonight, nightkill and events tomorrow.
> 
> Compare C and D to parse out claimant's alignment.
> 
> If needed rack and stack A, B1, B2, C, D to determine alignments.
> 
> 
> 
> [*]If no, then its a stupid-risk for the last mafia to make a false claim. You can still game out per 3.1.1.1-4 for completeness.
> 
> 
> [*]If it is a critical day for the claimants alleged team, then evaluate per 3.1.1.1-4 at your own risk and judgement
> 
> 
> [*]Is anyone left without an assigned category? Can you use POE to figure out their alignment?
> 
> [*]At the least, you should at least know who is safe from this exercise to improve odds of guessing right.


By posting this, does that mean you’ve figured it out?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

MadamPirate PE said:


> By posting this, does that mean you’ve figured it out?


I'm reasonably confident in my conclusions. I generalized the recipe so it doesn't force an uninformed conclusion. It took me more time to write out the algorithm, particularly step 3, than it did to solve.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

DuranDuran said:


> I just went through @RBHeadge PE's exercise.
> 
> I came up with (6 + j2.5) ohms.






RBHeadge PE said:


> Sorry the answer is most nearly (D) 7 MeV/nucleon






vhab49_PE said:


> Shit, I got 32 kips.
> 
> Must have the conversion wrong somewhere.






MadamPirate PE said:


> I got 29 kA. I think your units are wrong.




everyone is repping their respective disciplines today.


----------



## Dothracki PE

txjennah PE said:


> Either @Dothracki has actual work or is SUSPISH


My fitbit can concur with the latter as I was surveying three buildings today in Brooklyn. I posted earlier with my scheduled lunchbreak.


----------



## Dothracki PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> everyone is repping their respective disciplines today.


I got 2800 CFM


----------



## Dothracki PE

TRIPLE POST


----------



## txjennah PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> agreed!  I feel bad for @JayKay PE who had to write all those deaths.
> 
> I reread the public thread on it a few weeks ago. It was fun to re-read but also painful. Goddamn we made a bunch of mistakes!


I just remember being really surprised because at one point, I'd given up and started trolling, thinking that I was gonna get voted out, but I managed to live for another day.

Would def like to hear if your conclusions are correct after this game is complete!


----------



## DLD PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> I didn't think it was _that_ complicated. Steps 1,2,5 can be done in a couple minutes.


Which is why I stopped after undergrad you went to grad school, and why I went to UT and you got into GA Tech lol.

I knew people who went to GA Tech.  When I was like "This shit's so beyond me I can't even get upset about it, they were like, "It can be done in a couple mins."  

And I'd be like, "Can I have some of that brain material?" 

:Locolaugh:


----------



## DLD PE

Dothracki said:


> I got 2800 CFM


Wrong discipline, hence my vote.


----------



## txjennah PE

Dothracki said:


> My fitbit can concur with the latter as I was surveying three buildings today in Brooklyn. I posted earlier with my scheduled lunchbreak.
> 
> View attachment 18326


You can have actual work but still be suspish ::squinty eyes::


----------



## Roarbark

RBHeadge PE said:


> ^this=me in HS


My checklist was
1. Turn it off/on
2. Remove the cartridge and blow on/in it
3. Give it a good smack. 

Has fixed most issues in life. 



RBHeadge PE said:


> everyone is repping their respective disciplines today.


The mafia/townie in question should be able to handle the wet-weather sewer flow without issue. No need to upsize.


----------



## JayKay PE

I...wait. Am I the last maf?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

JayKay PE said:


> I...wait. Am I the last maf?


----------



## JayKay PE

RBHeadge PE said:


>


Even more dramatic plot twist:

I’m getting the urge to mod again.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

JayKay PE said:


> Even more dramatic plot twist:
> 
> I’m getting the urge to mod again.


DO NOT TRUST! ON WEIRD SCHEDULE AND HAS BRAIN FOG!


----------



## Dothracki PE

@tj_PE I am going to go with RBH on this and vote for @DuranDuran wether everyone believes that I am not mafia or not. He only voted for me and turned everyone against me after I brought him up in the thread.


----------



## User1

(1) @Dothracki (duran)

(1) @DuranDuran (dothracki)


----------



## User1

it's really hard for me to keep up with the times provided with commuting and being on the west coast. i like modding but i dont like letting people down by not providing information the moment it is requested so i'll prob not mod for a while lol


----------



## txjennah PE

Dothracki said:


> @tj_PE I am going to go with RBH on this and vote for @DuranDuran wether everyone believes that I am not mafia or not. He only voted for me and turned everyone against me after I brought him up in the thread.


By that logic, why aren't you suspicious of me?  I was on RB's Mafia + list and probably have the most inconsistent voting record of the four of us.  @DuranDuran was the first to vote out square, but I led the charge against someone who ended up being innocent.  

You aren't suspicious of me because you already know I'm a townie.

@tj_PE I vote for @Dothracki


----------



## MadamPirate PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> I'm reasonably confident in my conclusions. I generalized the recipe so it doesn't force an uninformed conclusion. It took me more time to write out the algorithm, particularly step 3, than it did to solve.


Okay, I’m working through your system here and I’m stuck. 
 

for 



MadamPirate PE said:


> Okay, this next part is a little tricky, and most people will need to pencil and paper. Look at anyone making a claim today. Is today a do-or-die day (critical) for either side?
> 
> 
> If it's not a critical day for the claimants alleged team, does the claim put the claimant at personal risk?
> 
> If yes:
> 
> What was the claimants win probability (A) prior to claim?
> 
> Now for simplicity ignore a doctor save tonight and , what would it be the claimants win probability for each townie and mafia alignment (B1 and B2) after tonight's nightkill?


So I claim townie/doctor. 
Is A my personal Chance of winning, or my team’s chance of winning?


----------



## User1

(2) @Dothracki (duran, txj)

(1) @DuranDuran (dothracki)


----------



## DLD PE

txjennah PE said:


> By that logic, why aren't you suspicious of me?  I was on RB's Mafia + list and probably have the most inconsistent voting record of the four of us.  @DuranDuran was the first to vote out square, but I led the charge against someone who ended up being innocent.
> 
> You aren't suspicious of me because you already know I'm a townie.
> 
> @tj_PE I vote for @Dothracki


This.  

Also, @Dothracki you're incorrect. I did not "vote for you and turn everyone against you."  @txjennah PE had her suspicions of you before I mentioned it. I had my vote against MadamP this morning.  How is "everyone" against you when you only have one vote?


----------



## DLD PE

MadamPirate PE said:


> Okay, I’m working through your system here and I’m stuck.
> 
> 
> for
> 
> So I claim townie/doctor.
> Is A my personal Chance of winning, or my team’s chance of winning?


If you crack his system, you win an honorary degree from GA Tech.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

DuranDuran said:


> If you crack his system, you win an honorary degree from GA Tech.


I am honestly trying to work through it.


----------



## DLD PE

Update:  i don't care what happens today. I feel deflated.  Just got email that my PE exam has been cancelled.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

DuranDuran said:


> Update:  i don't care what happens today. I feel deflated.  Just got email that my PE exam has been cancelled.


Oh man, I am SO SORRY.


----------



## Dothracki PE

DuranDuran said:


> Update:  i don't care what happens today. I feel deflated.  Just got email that my PE exam has been cancelled.


SERIOUSLY?!?? I got it too. Well on the bright side some more prep time...


----------



## txjennah PE

DuranDuran said:


> Update:  i don't care what happens today. I feel deflated.  Just got email that my PE exam has been cancelled.


I'm so sorry


----------



## RBHeadge PE

MadamPirate PE said:


> Okay, I’m working through your system here and I’m stuck.
> 
> 
> for
> 
> So I claim townie/doctor.
> Is A my personal Chance of winning, or my team’s chance of winning?


(A) is you chance of winning at the moment before you made your announcement.

(C) is the chance of the town winning, assuming you are in fact the doctor, just before your announcement.

Both (A) and (C) are easily quantifiable.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

DuranDuran said:


> Update:  i don't care what happens today. I feel deflated.  Just got email that my PE exam has been cancelled.


aww man, I'm sorry to read that! I least you're learning this now and not after spending hundreds of hours in September and October studying.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> (A) is you chance of winning at the moment before you made your announcement.
> 
> (C) is the chance of the town winning, assuming you are in fact the doctor, just before your announcement.
> 
> Both (A) and (C) are easily quantifiable.


So I got 

A: 25%

B1: 66%

B2: 33%

C 75%
 

yes?


----------



## JayKay PE

vhab49_PE said:


> DO NOT TRUST! ON WEIRD SCHEDULE AND HAS BRAIN FOG!


My overnights are finishing this week, since the actual construction work is done tonight. 
 

...but I may have brain fog. But I really want to do a fantasy-theme or Wild West-themed Madia round...


----------



## DLD PE

JayKay PE said:


> My overnights are finishing this week, since the actual construction work is done tonight.
> 
> 
> ...but I may have brain fog. But I really want to do a fantasy-theme or Wild West-themed Madia round...


With JK at the helm, I can already see myself dying from an intestinal parasite.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

(A) You need to look at the vote count against you, and factor the potential for additional votes, at the time of your announcement. You'll need those voted count when finding B,C,D below too.

B1 and B2 instructions are little ambiguous as written.  I messed up when adding (C) and (D) to generalize the recipe.

(B1) = if you survived the vote and were a townie, what is your chance to win the game. 

(B2)= if you survived the vote and were mafia, what is your chance to win the game.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

3.1.1.4.2 should read "What would be town win probability (D) assuming claim is true and town takes appropriate mitigate actions (include relevant event tree branches)"


----------



## MadamPirate PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> (A) You need to look at the vote count against you, and factor the potential for additional votes, at the time of your announcement. You'll need those voted count when finding B,C,D below too.
> 
> B1 and B2 instructions are little ambiguous as written.  I messed up when adding (C) and (D) to generalize the recipe.
> 
> (B1) = if you survived the vote and were a townie, what is your chance to win the game.
> 
> (B2)= if you survived the vote and were mafia, what is your chance to win the game.


Without all these shenanigans, txj looks like the Maf.

i can’t get myself through your ladder logic, friend. I’m cornfused.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Assume three categories: safe: unknown: mafia.
> 
> 
> Look at days when a mafia was voted out. Who cast the critical votes? Consider them "safe" for the moment.
> 
> Now assume each of those players are mafia. Would it have made any sense for the mafia win probability percentage to vote out one of their own to give the appearance of townie+++.
> 
> If the answer is no, consider them "safe".
> 
> If the answer is yes, place them in the "unknown" category.
> 
> 
> [*]Okay, this next part is a little tricky, and most people will need to pencil and paper. Look at anyone making a claim today. Is today a do-or-die day (critical) for either side?
> 
> 
> If it's not a critical day for the claimants alleged team, does the claim put the claimant at personal risk?
> 
> If yes:
> 
> What was the claimants win probability (A) prior to claim?
> 
> Now for simplicity ignore a doctor save tonight and , what would it be the claimants win probability for each townie and mafia alignment (B1 and B2) after tonight's nightkill?
> 
> Compare A, B1, B2 to each other to determine safe,unknown,mafia.
> 
> If insufficient data,
> 
> assume claimant is true, what was town win probability prior to claim (C)?
> 
> What would be town win probability (D) assuming claim is true, mis-lynch tonight, nightkill and events tomorrow.
> 
> Compare C and D to parse out claimant's alignment.
> 
> If needed rack and stack A, B1, B2, C, D to determine alignments.
> 
> 
> 
> [*]If no, then its a stupid-risk for the last mafia to make a false claim. You can still game out per 3.1.1.1-4 for completeness.
> 
> 
> [*]If it is a critical day for the claimants alleged team, then evaluate per 3.1.1.1-4 at your own risk and judgement
> 
> 
> [*]Is anyone left without an assigned category? Can you use POE to figure out their alignment?
> 
> [*]At the least, you should at least know who is safe from this exercise to improve odds of guessing right.


View attachment 15829


@RBHeadge PE, this isn't liek the PE exam where it has to be done independently. This is more like a group project, so you can just tell everyone the answer.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> View attachment 15829
> 
> 
> @RBHeadge PE, this isn't liek the PE exam where it has to be done independently. This is more like a group project, so you can just tell everyone the answer.


it would be fair to three people but not to last one.


----------



## JayKay PE

DuranDuran said:


> With JK at the helm, I can already see myself dying from an intestinal parasite.


An intestinal parasite named @Audi driver, P.E.  it’d be a little like ‘Alien’ but with less drama.


----------



## Dothracki PE

JayKay PE said:


> My overnights are finishing this week, since the actual construction work is done tonight.
> 
> 
> ...but I may have brain fog. But I really want to do a fantasy-theme or Wild West-themed Madia round...


WESTWORLD THEME!

@tj_PE not that it's going to do much at this point, but going back all the way to the beginning, looking at voting and summation of everyones reads, I am going to change my vote at this point to @txjennah PE


----------



## User1

(2) @Dothracki (duran, txj)

(1) @txjennah PE (dothracki)


----------



## txjennah PE

You vote for me, then the townies lose.

I'd also like to bring to everyone's attention how @Dothracki didn't address anything I said to him in my last message directly, but is now conveniently voting for me.


----------



## txjennah PE

I said:

By that logic, why aren't you suspicious of me?  I was on RB's Mafia + list and probably have the most inconsistent voting record of the four of us.  @DuranDuran was the first to vote out square, but I led the charge against someone who ended up being innocent.  

You aren't suspicious of me because you already know I'm a townie.

@tj_PE I vote for @Dothracki

And then @Dothracki conveniently decided to vote for me.

C'mon y'all.


----------



## Dothracki PE

txjennah PE said:


> I said:
> 
> By that logic, why aren't you suspicious of me?  I was on RB's Mafia + list and probably have the most inconsistent voting record of the four of us.  @DuranDuran was the first to vote out square, but I led the charge against someone who ended up being innocent.
> 
> You aren't suspicious of me because you already know I'm a townie.
> 
> @tj_PE I vote for @Dothracki
> 
> And then @Dothracki conveniently decided to vote for me.
> 
> C'mon y'all.


Sorry, I missed this. I had been considering you as mafia all along, but then your conversation with @MadamPirate PE this morning kind of swayed me from that idea. Now I am really just so confused on not sure who to vote for anymore. I promise you I am not mafia and voting for me would be detrimental to the town.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

@Dothracki and I are the only ones who are saying that lynching us would be bad for the town. 
 

@txjennah PE says lynching her would make the townies lose. 

 @DuranDuran says lynching him would make the mafia win.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

At this point, if the town gets this wrong, I die tonight, and it goes to chance.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

@RBHeadge PE I NEED ANOTHER HINT DAMMIT


----------



## SaltySteve PE

Electrical exam is cancelled and they're expediting the transition to computer based testing. :'-(


----------



## Dothracki PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> *town++*
> 
> 
> @vhab49_PE
> 
> @Dothracki
> 
> *town+*
> 
> 
> @Roarbark
> 
> *neutral*
> 
> 
> @squaretaper LIT AF PE
> 
> *mafia+*
> 
> 
> @txjennah PE
> 
> @MadamPirate PE
> 
> @DuranDuran
> 
> 
> 
> I'm perfectly happy to change these tiers with further discussion.


Is this a hint @MadamPirate PE?


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Dothracki said:


> Is this a hint @MadamPirate PE?


No, it still keeps me between Duran and txj rn.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

SaltySteve said:


> Electrical exam is cancelled and they're expediting the transition to computer based testing. :'-(


We heard, I’m so sorry, Steve.


----------



## SaltySteve PE

MadamPirate PE said:


> We heard, I’m so sorry, Steve.


Thank you, I came here cause I feel like y'all are the only ones that understand my frustration.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

SaltySteve said:


> Thank you, I came here cause I feel like y'all are the only ones that understand my frustration.


We are talking about it somewhat in the Hangout if you wanna go there.


----------



## User1

SaltySteve said:


> Thank you, I came here cause I feel like y'all are the only ones that understand my frustration.


understand fully.


----------



## txjennah PE

@Dothracki oh ok, you conveniently suspected me all along but never voiced it until I called you out. That makes TOTAL sense.

I think I’ve been pretty transparent about suspecting all three of you at some point, as well as my shoddy voting record. Why? Because I’m an actual townie. But I never crossed your radar until I called your logic out, because you knew I was a townie this whole time.


----------



## txjennah PE

SaltySteve said:


> Electrical exam is cancelled and they're expediting the transition to computer based testing. :'-(


I’m so sorry @SaltySteve


----------



## MadamPirate PE

@RBHeadge PE can you at least post my numbers so I can figure out what I’m doing wrong? It’s bugging me that I’m not getting this.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Math is hard


----------



## RBHeadge PE

MadamPirate PE said:


> @RBHeadge PE I NEED ANOTHER HINT DAMMIT






MadamPirate PE said:


> @RBHeadge PE can you at least post my numbers so I can figure out what I’m doing wrong? It’s bugging me that I’m not getting this.


You don't need step 3 solve it.


----------



## Dothracki PE

txjennah PE said:


> @Dothracki oh ok, you conveniently suspected me all along but never voiced it until I called you out. That makes TOTAL sense.
> 
> I think I’ve been pretty transparent about suspecting all three of you at some point, as well as my shoddy voting record. Why? Because I’m an actual townie. But I never crossed your radar until I called your logic out, because you knew I was a townie this whole time.


I'm sorry I try not to be confrontational, but I guess that is not good for this game. I understand now that that makes me look very suspicious. FNG screwing up the game once again.


----------



## txjennah PE

Dothracki said:


> I'm sorry I try not to be confrontational, but I guess that is not good for this game. I understand now that that makes me look very suspicious. FNG screwing up the game once again.


Web of liiiieeeesssss


----------



## txjennah PE

@Dothracki you had no issue going after madam or Duran?


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Dothracki said:


> I'm sorry I try not to be confrontational, but I guess that is not good for this game. I understand now that that makes me look very suspicious. FNG screwing up the game once again.


Nah, confrontation is part of the game. None of us takes it personally outside of the game. Promise.


----------



## txjennah PE

Ok I need to go cook and pay attention to my dog, if you vote me off then townies lose BYEEEEE


----------



## MadamPirate PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> You don't need step 3 solve it.


I already fecking solved it, didn’t I? And got too caught up in the math.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

MadamPirate PE said:


> I already fecking solved it, didn’t I? And got too caught up in the math.


idk maybe? Show your work.You need to convince the townies that your conclusion is correct.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> idk maybe? Show your work.You need to convince the townies that your conclusion is correct.


Essay question!

Not multiple choice!

(crazy SE's)


----------



## MadamPirate PE




----------



## RBHeadge PE

MadamPirate PE said:


> View attachment 18327


This would be a great time for @DuranDuran's spreadsheet


----------



## MadamPirate PE

These are in voting order. I went back and looked.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

@tj_PE I vote for @txjennah PE

@DuranDuran, you’re the deciding vote.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

MadamPirate PE said:


> View attachment 18327


BUT WHAT IS 553 817?? SECRET NUMBERS!!


----------



## blybrook PE

Sorry to hear about the exam cancellation! While it sucks, they did provide plenty of notice this time.


----------



## User1

(2) @Dothracki (duran, txj)

(2) @txjennah PE (dothracki, mp)


----------



## JayKay PE

MadamPirate PE said:


> Nah, confrontation is part of the game. None of us takes it personally outside of the game. Promise.


False. Promise.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> BUT WHAT IS 553 817?? SECRET NUMBERS!!


That was me doing the math on the potential number if people sitting for the EE Power exam this fall


----------



## MadamPirate PE

JayKay PE said:


> False. Promise.


Uh huh.


----------



## JayKay PE

@tj_PE, I vote for @JayKay PE  they haven’t pulled their weight this whole game and that’s super suspish.


----------



## blybrook PE

JayKay PE said:


> @tj_PE, I vote for @JayKay PE  they haven’t pulled their weight this whole game and that’s super suspish.


I already tried that and got lynched!


----------



## Dothracki PE

MadamPirate PE said:


> @DuranDuran, you’re the deciding vote.


Dear Mr. @DuranDuran, your fellow townies would to know how you'll be voting.


----------



## txjennah PE

@DuranDuran madam is incorrect with her analysis. I’m a townie.


----------



## DLD PE

I just finished dinner and telling my wife about the exam.  Give me some time please.


----------



## blybrook PE

tj_PE said:


> (2) @Dothracki (duran, txj)
> 
> (2) @txjennah PE (dothracki, mp)


Common townies, don't lynch the remaining mafioso tonight! Give it another day...

Edit- @JayKay PE is safe, I promise. She won't throw you off a cliff or under the bus. I promise. Save your guide!


----------



## DLD PE

@RBHeadge PE when I go through the steps, @Dothracki edges out @txjennah PE.

However, I trust @MadamPirate PE's abilities and I'm pretty sure she's telling the truth about being the doctor.

@tj_PE I vote for @txjennah PE

Final answer.


----------



## User1

@txjennah PE would you like to continue pleading your case or call it? *(this does not indicate whether town or maf)*

@Dothracki @MadamPirate PE @DuranDuran final answers? i can type the results while riding home if you would like


----------



## Dothracki PE

tj_PE said:


> @txjennah PE would you like to continue pleading your case or call it? *(this does not indicate whether town or maf)*
> 
> @Dothracki @MadamPirate PE @DuranDuran final answers? i can type the results while riding home if you would like


Affirmative


----------



## txjennah PE

So in the past, when the odds were stacked against me and I was mafia, Icalled it. I have no problem doing that when I’m mafia.

I’m not Mafia this round, so not calling it.

Townies, if you keep your vote for me, we lose.


----------



## DLD PE

My vote is final. Busy coaching golf atm.

View attachment 20200811_190508.mp4


----------



## txjennah PE

GOOD GAME WE LOST


----------



## txjennah PE

Well, I’m innocent and not going to call it, so I guess you all can wait another hour to find out that the townies lose.


----------



## JayKay PE

@DuranDuran that is a terrifying short game.  I shudder to see what he'd do with a driver.


----------



## Roarbark

jean15paul_PE said:


> @RBHeadge PE, this isn't liek the PE exam where it has to be done independently. This is more like a group project, so you can just tell everyone the answer.


A group project where one of the members is dead, so they can't tell everyone the answer  

@ everyone who got their test cancelled. Sorry for the delay . Hang in there. 

@DuranDuran I love that he thanked you for your compliment on his hit. Good job


----------



## MadamPirate PE

AAAAAGH I CANT EVEN


----------



## txjennah PE

Spoiler alert @MadamPirate PE townies are gonna lose because I’m not Mafia. CAN YOU EVEN


----------



## txjennah PE

Unless you’re Maf and you drug this out over a fake analysis, then job well done


----------



## User1

@txjennah PEwas normal townsfolk. Story to follow once I get home


----------



## txjennah PE

I FUCKING TOLD YOU GUYS


----------



## DLD PE

I blame it on RB's algorithm!

I shoulda taken the other pill.


----------



## Dothracki PE

I don't know what's real anymore... Besides active power and resistance.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

FUUUUUUCK

whelp, I’m gonna die tonight probably.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

@Dothracki and @DuranDuran ITS ONE OF YOU TWO AND IM GONNA DIE FOR IT


----------



## RBHeadge PE

DuranDuran said:


> I blame it on RB's algorithm!
> 
> I shoulda taken the other pill.


I'll take the 'L' on this one. I misread the critical votes.


----------



## DLD PE

MadamPirate PE said:


> @Dothracki and @DuranDuran ITS ONE OF YOU TWO AND IM GONNA DIE FOR IT


Has to be @Dothracki then.


----------



## User1

As the group watches the instructional video for the upcoming great white shark cage dive, @JayKay PEpulls out head photos of all the deddeds attached to popsicle sticks so they could all come with on the adventure. Once they've set to the sea and are ready to have the first wave of people into the cage, they dump the chum to attract hungry whites. @MadamPirate PE, @DuranDuranand @Dothrackijump into the cage and collectively slam the door shut just as @txjennah PEjumped from the boat. She slid off the slimy cage and into the water, her leg smacking a teen great white and aggravating him enough to attack. She had @RBHeadge PEs head (printout) in her hand and all you could see in the aftermath was @RBHeadge PEs eye covered in blood.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

dothracki or dur.. dur dur dur 

**Does not have quite the right ring.


----------



## txjennah PE

Well, I said who I thought it was and why, but no one wanted to listen.

¯\_(ツ)_/¯

We’ll see if I’m right. Either way, good game. I’d rather people question my motives till the very end than easily be read as townie or mafia from the get-go.

And now I am a ghost


----------



## JayKay PE

I'm getting very similar vibes off @txjennah PE protesting and @vhab49_PE protesting.  Which is why I didn't vote for either.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

JayKay PE said:


> I'm getting very similar vibes off @txjennah PE protesting and @vhab49_PE protesting.  Which is why I didn't vote for either.


Also JK not playing this round.


----------



## JayKay PE

vhab49_PE said:


> Also JK not playing this round.


I mean, that too, but mostly because of the protesting and knowing that they were non-mafia


----------



## MadamPirate PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> I'll take the 'L' on this one. I misread the critical votes.


Dangit RB! I trusted youuuuu


----------



## User1

MadamPirate PE said:


> Dangit RB! I trusted youuuuu


I must have missed where rb said who to vote for? :dunno:


----------



## JayKay PE

I feel like @RBHeadge PE was paid off by the mafia this round...


----------



## User1

I really did miss something I guess lol


----------



## Dothracki PE

I really have to apologize to @txjennah PE I messed up. Either @MadamPirate PE or @DuranDuran are playing a really good game. What happens when there is one town and one mafia left? RNG?


----------



## DLD PE

txjennah PE said:


> Well, I said who I thought it was and why, but no one wanted to listen.
> 
> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
> 
> We’ll see if I’m right. Either way, good game. I’d rather people question my motives till the very end than easily be read as townie or mafia from the get-go.
> 
> And now I am a ghost


Sorry @txjennah PE!


----------



## txjennah PE

tj_PE said:


> I must have missed where rb said who to vote for? :dunno:


It was in line 3.2.2.1 of the runes.


----------



## txjennah PE

I'm gonna laugh if it was @MadamPirate PE the whole time.  She was probably watching TV or something while everyone thought she was working through the analysis.


----------



## DLD PE

Dothracki said:


> I really have to apologize to @txjennah PE I messed up. Either @MadamPirate PE or @DuranDuran are playing a really good game. What happens when there is one town and one mafia left? RNG?


From p. 762, Aug 3rd (Have we been playing that long??) lol




So it's 1 mafia vs 2 townies at this point?  

That means mafia gets a nightkill (more than likely @MadamPirate PE as she announced herself as the doctor), and it's between me and @Dothracki.  So is it rock/paper/scissors?

That's assuming MadamP has not completely fooled us and is mafia, but either way it's 1 vs 1 after this morning's announcement.

The other, least likely scenario, is if someone nightkills a player other than MadamP and she saves that person (if she's the doc) and the town wins.

I will mention @Dothracki has played EXTREMELY well.  This is only his second round (or third?  I can't remember), but still one of the newer players and he played like a pro.  He eluded all of us!  My hat is off to him!


----------



## User1

@MadamPirate PEwas DEDDED in the night. Story to follow once I get to the office. 

@Dothrackiand @DuranDuranassuming neither of you is planning to concede, please send me 10 rounds of rps. First to 3 wins will be the Victor. Also announced once I get to the office and have both submissions and have a moment to check and share; whichever comes last.


----------



## User1

Rps is rock paper scissors BTW


----------



## DLD PE

tj_PE said:


> Rps is rock paper scissors BTW


I thought it was rock/paper/shotgun but ok.

@Dothracki good luck!

"Let he who is without sin cast the first stone." - John 8:7

You might not want to throw a rock first, but then again, you might.  I might too, but then again, I might not.


----------



## DLD PE

tj_PE said:


> @MadamPirate PEwas DEDDED in the night. Story to follow once I get to the office.
> 
> @Dothrackiand @DuranDuranassuming neither of you is planning to concede, please send me 10 rounds of rps. First to 3 wins will be the Victor. Also announced once I get to the office and have both submissions and have a moment to check and share; whichever comes last.


Sent.


----------



## Dothracki PE

RPS Sent


----------



## Dothracki PE

DuranDuran said:


> I will mention @Dothracki has played EXTREMELY well.  This is only his second round (or third?  I can't remember), but still one of the newer players and he played like a pro.  He eluded all of us!  My hat is off to him!


Third round. The second round I was mafia and was eliminated second night, would have been first night if I didn't win RPS. Unless @MadamPirate PE is the mafia and killed herself, that would just leave you as the mafia. I would say you played the game very well. You took advantage of square being inactive and knowing that he was mafia that gave you more of a town lean, that was a good play.


----------



## User1

The group wakes up, getting ready to head to the safari and notice @MadamPirate PE hasn't come out of her room yet. They knock on the door telling her to hurry up with no response. They pick the lock and walk in to noone in the room. no windows open, all locked from the inside, with just a lab coat on the floor. She was never to be seen again. The mafia dedded/or captured her in the night.


----------



## User1

@DuranDuran

1.  Scissors

2.  Paper

3.  Scissors

4.  Rock

5.  Rock

6.  Paper

7.  Scissors

8.  Paper

9.  Rock

10.  Paper


----------



## User1

@Dothracki sent 30 rounds LOL


Paper

Paper

Rock

Rock

Scissors

Scissors

Scissors

Rock

Paper

Paper


----------



## DLD PE

tj_PE said:


> @Dothracki sent 30 rounds LOL
> 
> 
> Paper
> 
> Paper
> 
> Rock
> 
> Rock
> 
> Scissors
> 
> Scissors
> 
> Scissors
> 
> Rock
> 
> Paper
> 
> Paper


I called the local Urgent Care to request an appointment.  The person who answered the phone said, "Are you coughing?  Do you have a fever?  Do you have the following COVID symptoms...."

Me:  "No.  I just had a bunch of paper and scissors and rocks thrown at me and I need stitches."

"Oh, you must be a teacher then.  School just started back."


----------



## User1

During a battle over the loss of @MadamPirate PE, both @DuranDuran and @Dothracki insisted the other "did it". They start a fight, hitting each other with their suitcases; @DuranDuran's seems to be obnoxiously heavy...and body bag sized... 

@DuranDuran's bag busts open, and @MadamPirate PE falls out.

@JayKay PE screams "I AM MAFIA", confusedly

@Dothracki says "I KNEW IT" to @DuranDuran. 

@DuranDuran can't have anyone knowing he was actually mafia all along, so he slits their throats with the paring knife used to slice lemons for bevvys the night before...It provides a little extra sting, along with a lemon-fresh scent. 

Mafia wins.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Good game, @DuranDuran! And all!


----------



## DLD PE

Good game everyone!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

DAMMIT @DuranDuran

NEVER TRUSTING YOU AGAIN


----------



## User1

i died so many times this round


----------



## Dothracki PE

Good game @DuranDuran you beat us nearly single-handedly, just like @JayKay PE last round


----------



## DLD PE

@JayKay PE this makes us the surviving mafia members from the previous two rounds.  You know what this means, right?

It means you and I are joined at the hip lower intestine.  Friends forever!


----------



## DLD PE

Dothracki said:


> Good game @DuranDuran you beat us nearly single-handedly, just like @JayKay PE last round


Thanks!  You too sir!  You played very well!  This was a fun round, as always.


----------



## txjennah PE

HAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH

Great game @DuranDuran. Occam's Razor failed me this round!

Sorry for throwing you under the bus @Dothracki


----------



## txjennah PE

Great modding @tj_PE


----------



## txjennah PE

I'm actually kinda disappointed that @MadamPirate PE is not Mafia, bc doing a bogus analysis would have been the most brilliant con.


----------



## User1

Am I allowed to post this?


----------



## User1

i obv didnt send that response but i typed it so i could ss it

she saved duran TWICE.


----------



## txjennah PE

Honestly these are the best mafia games - I didn't know who to trust by the end, and I knew that even though I was innocent, my actions definitely looked suspiciously like mafia!


----------



## DLD PE

tj_PE said:


> i obv didnt send that response but i typed it so i could ss it
> 
> she saved duran TWICE.


@MadamPirate PE when did you save me before?  You didn't mention that when trying to state your claim as the doctor.  Or did I miss it?


----------



## Dothracki PE

DuranDuran said:


> I will be changing tactics and will no longer say I'm townie or not, or mafia or not.  At least not until it benefits the town. I've been announcing my status too early and I think it gets me in trouble.


I guess this worked in your favor because you never claimed anything other than neutral


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Dothracki said:


> I guess this worked in your favor because you never claimed anything other than neutral


This was in the back of my mind the whole time... but I wasn't positive it was Duran that said it, and couldn't be bothered to go back and check.


----------



## DLD PE

Recap:

I was honest about being very busy.  I really didn't put much thought into this round until the last two days.  The PMs between @blybrook PE and @squaretaper LIT AF PE weren't all that much.

We figured once @jean15paul_PE targeted Bly, there was a good chance he was the cop.  Unfortunately he was saved the first night.

My thinking on Day 2 was, "Surely the doctor doesn't think we'd be foolish enough to go after JP twice in a row."  But then I thought, if they're thinking that, why not target him again?  So we gambled and got lucky. 

Square was obviously super busy and quiet.  He didn't PM much (maybe once?).  I think on Day 3 (or 4?) @RBHeadge PE was already suspecting me.  I knew I couldn't just keep voting for townies, so I had a choice:  Lay low or vote for a fellow mafia.  Square was the only one, so I figured if I voted for him first and early, there might be a chance he wouldn't get piled on as RB made the case that the quiet people aren't necessarily mafia.  However the voting was light that day (3 votes total?) and we lost Square.  It was a big gamble, and not sure we could go the rest of the way with one player.

I kept quiet for a while, busy with work/life and didn't think much about it.  I figured this round would be over soon, so I didn't think much about it.

There were two early distractions that helped me.  Lots of chatter about flights in general, and then after JP got killed, he posted photos of his new puppy which spawned more OT discussions.  Good for me since no one was pressing me with questions.

I want to be clear I did my best to avoid lying.  My goal was to avoid lying the entire round.  Instead of declaring townie (or NOT mafia) I stated, "I'm on your side", which is really not lying (misleading maybe lol).  "I'm on your side" could mean the left side, the right side, good, bad, right wrong, etc.  We were all on a plane, so I could have been "on your side" of the aisle, instead of the opposite side lol.  Take insurance for example.  Nationwide is "on your side", but are they really?  Not unless you buy their insurance plan, and even after that, you're just a statistic and you're really not "on their side" unless you spend your lifetime giving them payments and they never have to compensate for you.  Anyway, I digress.

I finally lied when pressed by @Dothracki (pretty sure yesterday I said I was a townie) on the last day.  I didn't know how to keep from lying and avoid suspicion.

When @RBHeadge PE came out with his algorithm, I figured I had it won since I figured most people would buy into it.  I glanced at the steps for a couple of minutes and figured there was no way I would be a suspect ahead of Dothracki or TxJennah.  Then it was just a matter of pretending to stew over it. 

In the end, it was a team effort.  I had good advice from @blybrook PE and @squaretaper LIT AF PE kept everyone guessing!  Thanks guys!  Good playing!


----------



## User1

ps jp was the cop


----------



## User1

he got bly day 1 and investigated cheb day 2


----------



## MadamPirate PE

DuranDuran said:


> @MadamPirate PE when did you save me before?  You didn't mention that when trying to state your claim as the doctor.  Or did I miss it?


Earlier in the game. I only mentioned my saving of JP, RB and txj. I also saved vhab one night. 

Tbh, I flipped a coin last night for who to save.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

gg



MadamPirate PE said:


> Dangit RB! I trusted youuuuu


My analysis assumes rationale behavior. Duran's critical vote against Square on Friday was not rationale. It greatly decreased the chance of a mafia victory and only allowed for a narrow path for a personal victory. It was high risk-high reward.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Yep, I was the cop. I got lucky by investigating @blybrook PE on day 1. I almost didn't vote for him because I didn't want to attract attention, but no. How could I not vote for him? Fortunately the doc saved me (had no idea who it was). Then on day 2 I was wondering, "I voted for @blybrook PE who has a special role. Did the timing of my vote reveal me as the cop? Did @blybrook PE try to kill me because I voted for him? Or did @blybrook PE save me because he's the doc and suspects I'm the cop?" I decided to vote for him again and fortunately we got the first maf.

Glad I was able to make a contribution before I got dedded.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Oh, I investigated @ChebyshevII PE on day 2 and learned he was a townie. Then I got killed.


----------



## blybrook PE

Good game all. @jean15paul_PE, it was the timing of the first vote that led us to suspect you as the cop. We gambled at going after you twice and it ultimately paid off.


----------



## User1

i thought dam the townies have clinched the title night one! 

then it just all went to shit. lol


----------



## User1

blybrook PE said:


> Good game all. @jean15paul_PE, it was the timing of the first vote that led us to suspect you as the cop. We gambled at going after you twice and it ultimately paid off.


funny thing is he knew a while before he voted. lol


----------



## DLD PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> gg
> 
> My analysis assumes rationale behavior. Duran's critical vote against Square on Friday was not rationale. It greatly decreased the chance of a mafia victory and only allowed for a narrow path for a personal victory. It was high risk-high reward.


I never claimed to be rationale


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

jean15paul_PE said:


> Oh, I investigated @ChebyshevII PE on day 2 and learned he was a townie. Then I got killed.


#1 most investigated player! I win!


----------



## User1

PS it was a fab game i could not predict ANY MOVE


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

tj_PE said:


> PS it was a fab game i could not predict ANY MOVE


We had a fab mod


----------



## JayKay PE

Dothracki said:


> Good game @DuranDuran you beat us nearly single-handedly, just like @JayKay PE last round


See. You were in that PM last round. You know I was not as methodical as my joined-at-the-lower-intestine pal @DuranDuran, but I do believe this is the first back-to-back, mafia as last man standing wins?


----------



## DLD PE

JayKay PE said:


> See. You were in that PM last round. You know I was not as methodical as my joined-at-the-lower-intestine pal @DuranDuran, but I do believe this is the first back-to-back, mafia as last man standing wins?


Great minds intestines think alike!


----------



## NikR_PE

Thanks for modding, @tj_PE


----------



## Roarbark

GG, well done mafia.


----------



## blybrook PE

Thanks for modding @tj_PE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

tj_PE said:


> PS it was a fab game i could not predict ANY MOVE


@tj_PE 2020!


----------



## txjennah PE

Hey I was absent while this was all taking place, but did @RBHeadge PE ever play in that mafia tournament?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

txjennah PE said:


> Hey I was absent while this was all taking place, but did @RBHeadge PE ever play in that mafia tournament?


Yes, but I had to drop out because work got hyper-busy.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Yes, but I had to drop out because work got hyper-busy.


Life happens


----------



## txjennah PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Yes, but I had to drop out because work got hyper-busy.


Ah ok makes sense.  Sounds like it would have been intense.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

I got flooded with urgent emails roughly an hour after my round started, and then spent something like 24 of the following 36 hours working.  The rest of the week wasn't much better. There was no way to catch up or establish myself in the game at that point so I subbed out. From the little time I spent playing, I can tell you that it was a completely different environment that what we play here.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

RBHeadge PE said:


> I got flooded with urgent emails roughly an hour after my round started, and then spent something like 24 of the following 36 hours working.  The rest of the week wasn't much better. There was no way to catch up or establish myself in the game at that point so I subbed out. From the little time I spent playing, I can tell you that it was a completely different environment that what we play here.


I had a very hard time following it. Too many VERY LONG replies, and hundreds and hundreds of pages. Kudos for sticking with it for the time you did.


----------



## User1

ChebyshevII PE said:


> I had a very hard time following it. Too many VERY LONG replies, and hundreds and hundreds of pages. Kudos for sticking with it for the time you did.


yeah definitely like a full time job level commitment


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Our maf game is way more fun anyway.


----------



## Dothracki PE

MadamPirate PE said:


> Our maf game is way more fun anyway.


----------



## SaltySteve PE




----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

SaltySteve said:


> View attachment 18354


I DO I DO


----------



## txjennah PE

I'm down.  I will be less responsive as client deadline (8/31) inches closer.

ie DON'T MAKE ME MAFIA RANDOMIZER OR I WILL FAIL EVERYONE


----------



## DLD PE

I'll play if @MadamPirate PE mods for the next couple of rounds, or however long it takes to forget about the last round


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

I'm out. Shitstorm life demands priority. Hahahahaha

I think I'm losing my marbles.

lLso, power company called at 4:45 this morning to let us know power has been restored to our abode.  Yay!  

Except, it has not been. Checked with the neighbors, they don't have power either, and apparently the line that is down behind their house is still down, has a tree on it, and still in their neighbor's pool.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

I'm out for next week. We settle and move tomorrow. So next week is going to be full of lots of unpacking, settling in, housework and other things.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

vhab49_PE said:


> I'm out. Shitstorm life demands priority. Hahahahaha
> 
> I think I'm losing my marbles.
> 
> lLso, power company called at 4:45 this morning to let us know power has been restored to our abode.  Yay!
> 
> Except, it has not been. Checked with the neighbors, they don't have power either, and apparently the line that is down behind their house is still down, has a tree on it, and still in their neighbor's pool.


Is this all from the derecho earlier this week?


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Is this all from the derecho earlier this week?


Yes, plus just life in general has been piling up this week.


----------



## NikR_PE

SaltySteve said:


> View attachment 18354


I am out next week. Have to interview and settle on a nanny


----------



## NikR_PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> I'm out for next week. We settle and move tomorrow. So next week is going to be full of lots of unpacking, settling in, housework and other things.


good luck. Y'all moving town or just to a new place?


----------



## DLD PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> I'm out for next week. We settle and move tomorrow. So next week is going to be full of lots of unpacking, settling in, housework and other things.


Good luck on the closing and move! I know it can be very stressful!


----------



## blybrook PE

I'm out next week. 

@RBHeadge PE, good luck with the move


----------



## RBHeadge PE

NikR_PE said:


> good luck. Y'all moving town or just to a new place?


New house about 13 miles from our current place. same county.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

I'll play


----------



## Dothracki PE

Count me in. I thought @JayKay PE said she would mod?


----------



## JayKay PE

I can mod next round, if needed.  I'm also down for waiting a week if the others who are busy want to be involved in a jaykay-what am I doing-mod round.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

JayKay PE said:


> An intestinal parasite named @Audi driver, P.E.  it’d be a little like ‘Alien’ but with less drama.


WTF?


----------



## JayKay PE

Audi driver said:


> WTF?


YOU'RE A PART OF THIS MAFIA STORY WHETHER YOU WANT IT OR NOT.


----------



## Roarbark

I was searching for the count to 100,000 with pictures thread, and I'd just like to share this image. A work by Alfred Kubin called Epidemic. I'm not sure how I feel about this.


----------



## JayKay PE

Is that going to be September 2020?  I don't have sea lion overlords on my bingo sheet...


----------



## Dothracki PE

I would have thought it would have been dogs or dolphins. I guess I underestimated the power of the sea lion.


----------



## SaltySteve PE

JayKay PE said:


> I can mod next round, if needed.  I'm also down for waiting a week if the others who are busy want to be involved in a jaykay-what am I doing-mod round.


I'm down to wait a week to get a decent sized game going.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

JayKay PE said:


> Is that going to be September 2020?  I don't have sea lion overlords on my bingo sheet...


My money's on late November 2020


----------



## DLD PE

Sounds like a lot of us are busy, so yeah I'd rather wait a week.  Everyone will have forgotten this past round by then!


----------



## JayKay PE

DuranDuran said:


> Sounds like a lot of us are busy, so yeah I'd rather wait a week.  Everyone will have forgotten this past round by then!


I haven't forgotten the first round you played in.

*squintiest of squinty eyes*


----------



## Dothracki PE

JayKay PE said:


> I haven't forgotten the first round you played in.
> 
> *squintiest of squinty eyes*


There's definitely so many lines about squinting from Bones, but I can't find many on the internet


----------



## User1

aw, bones ♥


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Whoa, this is the first weekend in years some zoomer moron hasn't tagged me in this thread. Y'all are improving.  Well done.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Audi driver said:


> zoomer moron


Wow, high praise coming from @Audi driver, P.E.!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Audi driver said:


> Whoa, this is the first weekend in years some zoomer moron hasn't tagged me in this thread. Y'all are improving.  Well done.


Excuse you, I am a MILLENIAL.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Audi driver said:


> Whoa, this is the first weekend in years some zoomer moron hasn't tagged me in this thread. Y'all are improving.  Well done.


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7bRJLkNqNXI


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

MadamPirate PE said:


> Excuse you, I am a MILLENIAL.


----------



## JayKay PE

Audi driver said:


> Whoa, this is the first weekend in years some zoomer moron best friend forever for lyfe hasn't tagged me in this thread. Y'all are improving.  Well done.


ilu @Audi driver, P.E.

You're playing next round when I mod, right, right, right????


----------



## MadamPirate PE

> 59 minutes ago, Audi driver, P.E. said:



I can't believe you rick rolled me, old man.


----------



## DLD PE

JayKay PE said:


> I haven't forgotten the first round you played in.
> 
> *squintiest of squinty eyes*


I would like to believe I've at least made up _some_ social ground since then...


----------



## JayKay PE

@DuranDuran, you're no longer Me2.  I'm talking about your first post-changing round.  GOD.


----------



## SaltySteve PE

I don't know if y'all noticed but theres a new @ME-&gt;EE lurking about.


----------



## DLD PE

JayKay PE said:


> @DuranDuran, you're no longer Me2.  I'm talking about your first post-changing round.  GOD.


That was a good round.  You were the doctor, and @RBHeadge PE was mafia with @squaretaper LIT AF PE and @txjennah PE.  Townies won.  So @JayKay PE we were on the same side, why do you "remember" that round so much?  Or just messing with me?  lol

That was also the round our group got invited to play in Tournament Mafia and we nominated RB to represent us.


----------



## DLD PE

SaltySteve said:


> I don't know if y'all noticed but theres a new @ME-&gt;EE lurking about.


Imposter!


----------



## JayKay PE

DuranDuran said:


> That was a good round.  You were the doctor, and @RBHeadge PE was mafia with @squaretaper LIT AF PE and @txjennah PE.  Townies won.  So @JayKay PE we were on the same side, why do you "remember" that round so much?  Or just messing with me?  lol
> 
> That was also the round our group got invited to play in Tournament Mafia and we nominated RB to represent us.


I am totes messing with you.  I barely remember rounds, even after I mod.  So when I'm writing it's hilarious because I legit do not remember what I wrote/what my rounds were about...except for @Audi driver, P.E. being an awesome femme fatale.


----------



## JayKay PE

Okay guys.  It's Wednesday and I'm hoping to start a new round bright and early on Monday.  I forgot who said they were available/wanted to play, so I'm just going to throw names below and just @ me to let me know if you're playing:

@squaretaper LIT AF PE (because I will crush you at fitbit walking even if it kills me), @ChebyshevII PE (because you need a break from your 103 children), @ChaosMuppetPE (because I see you posting again, sir!), @DuranDuran (because I guess I like you, according to the feeling in my lower intestine), @jean15paul_PE (because I need puppy pics), @blybrook PE (because I like writing about bears in normal situations), @Roarbark (bork bork bork bork), @chart94 (because I like writing chart over and over again), @txjennah PE (because I need someone who is distracted in each round), @leggo PE (because secretly baking during murder is a fun theme), @tj_PE (because someone needs to ask if people are mafia), @NikR_PE (because you're usually mafia first round), @SaltySteve (because you're super salty), @LyceeFruit PE (because I misssss you), @RBHeadge PE (because we need all the supreme-level analytics in the round), @vhab49_PE (because you always tell the truth), @MadamPirate PE (because 'I have no idea what's going on'), @Dothracki (because you're the fng), @civilrobot (because I see you posting again and ilu), @Supe (because I don't know if I've forced you to play mafia before, and I think we need more dry humor in here), and @Audi driver, P.E. (because we're secretly best friends and the same person).

Feel free to ask more people to play.  If I'm going to mod, might as well have it as convoluted/as many people as possible so it's like the dating show round.  (laughs in nervous)


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

@JayKay PE I'm in.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

@JayKay PE I gotta sit out for a while.  Life is too... unpredictable at the moment.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

I'm totes in!


----------



## JayKay PE

vhab49_PE said:


> @JayKay PE I gotta sit out for a while.  Life is too... unpredictable at the moment.


You're gonna be the NPC who never lies but no one believes.  A modern day Cassandra.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

JayKay PE said:


> @Audi driver, P.E. (because we're secretly best friends and the same person).


One of these things is a lie.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

JayKay PE said:


> You're gonna be the NPC who never lies but no one believes.  A modern day Cassandra.


Sounds like a plan.  Looking forward to many @mentions.


----------



## NikR_PE

JayKay PE said:


> @NikR_PE (because you're usually mafia first round)




I am in


----------



## JayKay PE

Audi driver said:


> JayKay PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> @Audi driver, P.E. (because we're secretly best friends and the same person).
> 
> 
> 
> One of these things is a lie.
Click to expand...


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

JayKay PE said:


> View attachment 18427


And if someone thinks it's one, it's probably the other one.


----------



## txjennah PE

JayKay PE said:


> Okay guys.  It's Wednesday and I'm hoping to start a new round bright and early on Monday.  I forgot who said they were available/wanted to play, so I'm just going to throw names below and just @ me to let me know if you're playing:
> 
> @squaretaper LIT AF PE (because I will crush you at fitbit walking even if it kills me), @ChebyshevII PE (because you need a break from your 103 children), @ChaosMuppetPE (because I see you posting again, sir!), @DuranDuran (because I guess I like you, according to the feeling in my lower intestine), @jean15paul_PE (because I need puppy pics), @blybrook PE (because I like writing about bears in normal situations), @Roarbark (bork bork bork bork), @chart94 (because I like writing chart over and over again), @txjennah PE (because I need someone who is distracted in each round), @leggo PE (because secretly baking during murder is a fun theme), @tj_PE (because someone needs to ask if people are mafia), @NikR_PE (because you're usually mafia first round), @SaltySteve (because you're super salty), @LyceeFruit PE (because I misssss you), @RBHeadge PE (because we need all the supreme-level analytics in the round), @vhab49_PE (because you always tell the truth), @MadamPirate PE (because 'I have no idea what's going on'), @Dothracki (because you're the fng), @civilrobot (because I see you posting again and ilu), @Supe (because I don't know if I've forced you to play mafia before, and I think we need more dry humor in here), and @Audi driver, P.E. (because we're secretly best friends and the same person).
> 
> Feel free to ask more people to play.  If I'm going to mod, might as well have it as convoluted/as many people as possible so it's like the dating show round.  (laughs in nervous)


I was gonna say...I'm in, but have a client deadline 8/31 so might be a little.....distracted


----------



## DLD PE

I'm in, but busy with studies, so I won't be much help to the townies (like last round).


----------



## User1

DuranDuran said:


> I'm in, but busy with studies, so I won't be much help to the townies (like last round).


ARE YOU MAFIA


----------



## User1

@JayKay PE in


----------



## DLD PE

tj_PE said:


> ARE YOU MAFIA


@JayKay PE and I are both surviving mafia members (and BFFs) until new roles come out.


----------



## JayKay PE

DuranDuran said:


> @JayKay PE and I are both surviving mafia members (and BFFs) until new roles come out.


I can't be mafia, I'm the mod.

OR CAN I.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

JayKay PE said:


> @jean15paul_PE (because I need puppy pics)


Me and Walter are in.... IF we can figure out how to get out from under the sofa.

View attachment 18430


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

jean15paul_PE said:


> Me and Walter are in.... IF we can figure out how to get out from under the sofa.
> 
> View attachment 18430


He's still there???


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> He's still there???


LOL. No, I don't think I've taken any new pictures in a couple of days, so I recycled an old (cute) one.

If anyone wants to see too many pictures and vids of my (son's) puppy. He's on IG. https://www.instagram.com/walterdetiege/


----------



## LyceeFruit PE




----------



## MadamPirate PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> View attachment 18431


YAY LYCEE!!! AND YAY MARCIE MOOOOO!


----------



## DLD PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> View attachment 18431


That's a great photo!


----------



## Dothracki PE

@JayKay PE I'm in. Way too many engineers out and drowning in work while studying for PE, but keeping busy keeps me productive  maybe next week won't be as bad if some are coming back.  This is what happens when a company wide memo goes out reminding people to take vacation time when the restrictions start loosening up.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

DuranDuran said:


> That's a great photo!


Our dogsitter is a photographer as well - I always love getting the photos of Moo. They love Moo so much, there's always A LOT of photos lol


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> View attachment 18431


I have missed that face!


----------



## blybrook PE

@JayKay PE, I'm out for awhile. Starting a new job next week, times are a changing. 

Feel free to use me as a NPC or initial tribute to kick off the round.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

@JayKay PE the Square is in! ...and will definitely maybe put some _meh_-ffort into it this time, probably.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> View attachment 18431


Yay @LyceeFruit PE and Moo are here. I want to introduce Moo to Walter. They could have a "who wore it best challenge" 

View attachment 18434


----------



## RBHeadge PE

I'm in. I _should_ start having some free time next week.


----------



## DLD PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> I'm in. I _should_ start having some free time next week.


Hope the move went well!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

DuranDuran said:


> Hope the move went well!


Generally speaking it went okay. It took longer and required more money than planned. But at least everything is here now and all of the furniture is in place and built. There is still soooooooooo many boxes to unpack. It'll probably be another month before we get fully settled in.

I'm still learning the new house and finding all the things that are going to own me over the next few years.

We're putting the condo on the market next week. I'd rather not have to pay a second mortgage.


----------



## Roarbark

JayKay PE said:


> Okay guys.  It's Wednesday and I'm hoping to start a new round bright and early on Monday.  I forgot who said they were available/wanted to play, so I'm just going to throw names below and just @ me to let me know if you're playing:
> 
> [Tags]
> @Roarbark (bork bork bork bork)
> [Tags]


That's the nicest thing anyone's ever said to me. 

Also, I'll play.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Generally speaking it went okay. It took longer and required more money than planned. But at least everything is here now and all of the furniture is in place and built. There is still soooooooooo many boxes to unpack. It'll probably be another month before we get fully settled in.
> 
> I'm still learning the new house and finding all the things that are going to own me over the next few years.
> 
> We're putting the condo on the market next week. I'd rather not have to pay a second mortgage.


Good luck! We went that route, and would do it again, since we had so much stuff that selling the house full of our crap would have been impossible.  We were sweating for a while though, worried it was going to take forever to sell, but the real estate gods were on our side, we had a full price cash offer within a week of listing. I mean, my SIL had 12 showings in 24 hours on her house, with a more than full price offer, so ours is paltry in comparison.


----------



## DLD PE

vhab49_PE said:


> Good luck! We went that route, and would do it again, since we had so much stuff that selling the house full of our crap would have been impossible.  We were sweating for a while though, worried it was going to take forever to sell, but the real estate gods were on our side, we had a full price cash offer within a week of listing. I mean, my SIL had 12 showings in 24 hours on her house, with a more than full price offer, so ours is paltry in comparison.


We had boxes in the attic from our 2016 move that we still hadn't opened, so a couple of months ago we just went through and threw away anything we hadn't used in a couple of years.


----------



## User1

DuranDuran said:


> We had boxes in the attic from our 2016 move that we still hadn't opened, so a couple of months ago we just went through and threw away anything we hadn't used in a couple of years.


went through your 2016 boxes to throw away anything you hadnt used in a couple years...aka all of your 2016 boxes? LOL


----------



## DLD PE

tj_PE said:


> went through your 2016 boxes to throw away anything you hadnt used in a couple years...aka all of your 2016 boxes? LOL


Anything in the attic we hadn't used in a couple of years, including the 2016 boxes.  There were exceptions of course (family photo albums for example).


----------



## DLD PE

tj_PE said:


> went through your 2016 boxes to throw away anything you hadnt used in a couple years...aka all of your 2016 boxes? LOL


Hey it's late.  I'm mentally tired.  Stop picking on me and taking me so literal! lol j/k


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Our agent barely made it through the door before she told us to sell it empty. But she's pretty confident that it will sell quickly. We did a gut job on both bathrooms and the kitchen, everything looks modern, clean, and its quality stuff (not the builders grade shit). We have a garage spot and it's a three minute door-to-turnstile walk to the metro.

Some units in the building have been sitting on the market for months. Granted they haven't done any updates beyond simple painting. It still the builders grade 1960s tile and woodwork. Some units have sold fast, but they maybe only updated one room.

Ughhh, I'll fell better after it sells, I'm not paying a second mortgage, and we've got our savings replenished. Especially the latter. Like, I know that our saving were always specifically intended for buying a house and everything that goes along with it, but we've still dropped a lot of money the last month and half!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

DuranDuran said:


> We had boxes in the attic from our 2016 move that we still hadn't opened, so a couple of months ago we just went through and threw away anything we hadn't used in a couple of years.


Yeah, I still have a misc box from each of my 2007 and 2011 moves. I'm fully prepared for more misc boxes at this place. My OCD manifests as an anti-hoarder so I'd love to be able to do a purge! My wife however doesn't share that philosophy, and she gets 98% of the vote so.....


----------



## DLD PE

Hey @JayKay PE, maybe an estate sale/auction could be the next mafia theme.  We could all wander through an old mansion and get killed by old artifacts/booby traps.


----------



## DLD PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Yeah, I still have a misc box from each of my 2007 and 2011 moves. I'm fully prepared for more misc boxes at this place. My OCD manifests as an anti-hoarder so I'd love to be able to do a purge! My wife however doesn't share that philosophy, and she gets 98% of the vote so.....


Yep, I get it.  Fortunately my wife and I are both anti-hoard.  The spring attic cleanup stemmed from her watching a "hoarders" episode.  I can't for the life of me figure out how she (or anyone) enjoys watching those "extreme hoarders" shows or whatever they call them, but at least it spurs her into cleaning mode!


----------



## User1

RBHeadge PE said:


> Our agent barely made it through the door before she told us to sell it empty. But she's pretty confident that it will sell quickly. We did a gut job on both bathrooms and the kitchen, everything looks modern, clean, and its quality stuff (not the builders grade shit). We have a garage spot and it's a three minute door-to-turnstile walk to the metro.
> 
> Some units in the building have been sitting on the market for months. Granted they haven't done any updates beyond simple painting. It still the builders grade 1960s tile and woodwork. Some units have sold fast, but they maybe only updated one room.
> 
> Ughhh, I'll fell better after it sells, I'm not paying a second mortgage, and we've got our savings replenished. Especially the latter. Like, I know that our saving were always specifically intended for buying a house and everything that goes along with it, but we've still dropped a lot of money the last month and half!


@vee043324 u lookin to buy? i have no clue where it is specifically lol just like upper right states area


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> Yay @LyceeFruit PE and Moo are here. I want to introduce Moo to Walter. They could have a "who wore it best challenge"
> 
> View attachment 18434


HI WALTER


----------



## JayKay PE

Okay.  An update so I don't need to go through multiple pages.  Currently sitting at 12 confirmed players.

Yay-I'm Playing because you're an awesome person!

@ChebyshevII PE, @MadamPirate PE, @NikR_PE, @txjennah PE, @DuranDuran, @tj_PE, @jean15paul_PE, @Dothracki, @squaretaper LIT AF PE, @RBHeadge PE, @Roarbark, and @Audi driver, P.E. (because we're the same person, so if I'm playing so are they!!!!   )

No-I hate you and I'm not playing because you're smelly *cries*

@vhab49_PE and @blybrook PE

Refuses to pick up phone (aka: haven't responded yet)

@ChaosMuppetPE, @chart94, @leggo PE, @SaltySteve, @civilrobot, and @Supe

(If you don't respond by Monday morning, no biggie, it's cool and I never want to force someone into killing someone else)

'New number, who dis?'...meaning, I am not sure if you're playing 

@LyceeFruit PE


----------



## Supe

I'm out.  I can never keep up with this thread, lol.


----------



## JayKay PE

Supe said:


> I'm out.  I can never keep up with this thread, lol.


Booooooooo.  You could have been like @txjennah PE and just wandered in and blindly voted for someone, but totes get it.  Murder isn't for everyone.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

JayKay PE said:


> Booooooooo.  You could have been like @txjennah PE and just wandered in and blindly voted for someone, but totes get it.  Murder isn't for everyone.


This is kinda my method also. I try, really. But I am no RB.


----------



## txjennah PE

JayKay PE said:


> Booooooooo.  You could have been like @txjennah PE and just wandered in and blindly voted for someone, but totes get it.  Murder isn't for everyone.


Isn't this how most people play this game?


----------



## User1

txjennah PE said:


> Isn't this how most people play this game?


i ask people if they're maf. we all have roles to play lol


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

As long as you don't woodchip me.


----------



## SaltySteve PE

JayKay PE said:


> Okay.  An update so I don't need to go through multiple pages.  Currently sitting at 12 confirmed players.
> 
> Yay-I'm Playing because you're an awesome person!
> 
> @ChebyshevII PE, @MadamPirate PE, @NikR_PE, @txjennah PE, @DuranDuran, @tj_PE, @jean15paul_PE, @Dothracki, @squaretaper LIT AF PE, @RBHeadge PE, @Roarbark, and @Audi driver, P.E. (because we're the same person, so if I'm playing so are they!!!!   )
> 
> No-I hate you and I'm not playing because you're smelly *cries*
> 
> @vhab49_PE and @blybrook PE
> 
> Refuses to pick up phone (aka: haven't responded yet)
> 
> @ChaosMuppetPE, @chart94, @leggo PE, @SaltySteve, @civilrobot, and @Supe
> 
> (If you don't respond by Monday morning, no biggie, it's cool and I never want to force someone into killing someone else)
> 
> 'New number, who dis?'...meaning, I am not sure if you're playing
> 
> @LyceeFruit PE


Im in!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> As long as you don't woodchip me.


Oh don't worry, @DuranDuran is gonna get woodchipped this round.


----------



## DLD PE

MadamPirate PE said:


> Oh don't worry, @DuranDuran is gonna get woodchipped this round.


Wut, wait, what did I do? lol


----------



## txjennah PE

tj_PE said:


> i ask people if they're maf. we all have roles to play lol


I will clarify, I typically vote blind the first day or two. Once patterns emerge, then I base my votes off of that. I don't keep an Excel spreadsheet though. As much as I enjoy this game, I think breaking it down in a spreadsheet will break my spirit. I certainly appreciate others who do so though, lol.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

DuranDuran said:


> Wut, wait, what did I do? lol


You know exactly what you did!


----------



## JayKay PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> As long as you don't woodchip me.


Totes forgot about woodchipping.  You will be lovingly swaddled from harm this whole round...unless other people target you.

I'll find some other ridiculous manner to kill people this round.


----------



## JayKay PE

txjennah PE said:


> Isn't this how most people play this game?


We can't all be like @RBHeadge PE, who is somehow on a whole 'nother level, but who decides to play with us plebeians.


----------



## JayKay PE

TRRRRRRRIPLE POST.

CAN'T GET BANNED BEFORE MODDING


----------



## JayKay PE

Okay.  Another update so I don't need to go through multiple pages. 

Currently sitting at 14 (!!!!!) confirmed players.  Feel free to invite more people if they don't usually play games/come into this part of the forum.  Let them know I like telling stories!

Yay-I'm playing because I want to see where you're going with this...

@ChebyshevII PE, @MadamPirate PE, @NikR_PE, @txjennah PE, @DuranDuran, @tj_PE, @jean15paul_PE, @Dothracki, @squaretaper LIT AF PE, @RBHeadge PE, @Roarbark, @Audi driver, P.E. (because we're the same person, so if I'm playing so are they!!!!    ), @SaltySteve, and @LyceeFruit PE

No-I'm not playing because I think I see where you're going with this...

@vhab49_PE, @blybrook PE, and @Supe (aka: Bobby Hill aficionado). 

Haven't responded-I have to get my eyeglasses checked because I didn't even know I was supposed to see

@ChaosMuppetPE, @chart94, @leggo PE, and @civilrobot

(If you don't respond by Monday morning, no biggie, it's cool and I never want to force someone into killing someone else)


----------



## DLD PE

JayKay PE said:


> Totes forgot about woodchipping.  *You will be lovingly swaddled from harm this whole round*...unless other people target you.
> 
> I'll find some other ridiculous manner to kill people this round.


How does one go about obtaining this status?


----------



## MadamPirate PE

DuranDuran said:


> How does one go about obtaining this status?


Never forget.


----------



## DLD PE

MadamPirate PE said:


> You know exactly what you did!






JayKay PE said:


> We can't all be like @RBHeadge PE, who is somehow on a whole 'nother level, but who decides to play with us plebeians.


His algorithms prove quite useful in the right hands...that is, if you can figure them out.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

DuranDuran said:


> How does one go about obtaining this status?


Well, for starters...don't be Maf.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Well, for starters...don't be Maf.


He could also not lie to me every again.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

JayKay PE said:


> We can't all be like @RBHeadge PE, who is somehow on a whole 'nother level, but who decides to play with us plebeians.


speaking of Fish Guy, how'd that external maf game go?


----------



## txjennah PE

JayKay PE said:


> We can't all be like @RBHeadge PE, who is somehow on a whole 'nother level, but who decides to play with us plebeians.


Why are you picking on me?! That's what @DuranDuran is for.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Supe said:


> I'm out.  I can never keep up with this thread, lol.


Being out (and particularly for the reason of not being able to keep up with the thread) hasn't prevented anyone from playing this game. Frankly, I don't know why folks are asked if they want to play.


----------



## DLD PE

Audi driver said:


> Being out (and particularly for the reason of not being able to keep up with the thread) hasn't prevented anyone from playing this game. Frankly, I don't know why folks are asked if they want to play.


Do you want to play?


----------



## JayKay PE

DuranDuran said:


> Do you want to play?


Yes.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

DuranDuran said:


> Do you want to play?


I thought  EB Maf was like Hotel California - you can check out any time you like, but you can never leave.


----------



## JayKay PE

MadamPirate PE said:


> I thought  EB Maf was like Hotel California - you can check out any time you like, but you can never leave.


Such a lovely place, woodchipper to the face~~~


----------



## Roarbark

LyceeFruit PE said:


> speaking of Fish Guy, how'd that external maf game go?


He got work-busy right as the game started up, and had to sub out.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> speaking of Fish Guy, how'd that external maf game go?






Roarbark said:


> He got work-busy right as the game started up, and had to sub out.


Yeah, he said real life prevented him from reading the _*hundreds of paragraphs per day*_ that get posted in their games.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> Yeah, he said real live prevented him from reading the _*hundreds of paragraphs per day*_ that get posted in their games.


Fursh. I mean, goofing off with you all once in a while is one thing. I logged in to the championship for 2 days and I was thinking..."don't these people have jobs/work to do?"


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> Yeah, he said real life prevented him from reading the _*hundreds of paragraphs per day*_ that get posted in their games.


jeebus, thats nutso


----------



## JayKay PE

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> Fursh. I mean, goofing off with you all once in a while is one thing. I logged in to the championship for 2 days and I was thinking..."don't these people have jobs/work to do?"


No.


----------



## SaltySteve PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> Yeah, he said real life prevented him from reading the _*hundreds of paragraphs per day*_ that get posted in their games.


I tried to keep up with the game until RB dropped out. TBH I was glad he did cause reading all that was time consuming and emotionally draining. Like watching reality TV, it sucked.


----------



## User1

DuranDuran said:


> The last mafia member might be the hardest to find.  Cheby has been so quiet you can't read into anything he says, RoarBark avoids suspicion well, and Lycee might as well be a professional poker player.


i brought this over  from page 354 since i was directed to go there and this is all there is from @DuranDuran


----------



## DLD PE

JayKay PE said:


>


@tj_PE I was referring to this lol.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Apparently my brain thinks it is monday, and that @JayKay PE forgot to start the new round of maf. 

I tired.


----------



## JayKay PE

vhab49_PE said:


> Apparently my brain thinks it is monday, and that @JayKay PE forgot to start the new round of maf.
> 
> I tired.


Due to a sudden new workload I might actually use Sunday to kinda plan out what could happen this round.

Of course, that will all be changed by Monday evening, but who knows?


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

i just spent an hour going over the comments i made on a design package from a senior engineer. 

according to their PM (who I called 1st), this is their 1st design package for this client and 1st design package in years. and it showed.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> i just spent an hour going over the comments i made on a design package from a senior engineer.
> 
> according to their PM (who I called 1st), this is their 1st design package for this client and 1st design package in years. and it showed.


Ouch.



JayKay PE said:


> Due to a sudden new workload I might actually use Sunday to kinda plan out what could happen this round.
> 
> Of course, that will all be changed by Monday evening, but who knows?


Write it MadLib style.  Just fill in the blanks.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Um, the site updated? wtf is this nonsense...


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> Um, the site updated? wtf is this nonsense...


¯\_(ツ)_/¯... something new. I don't hate it. Someone ask RoadGuy.


----------



## DLD PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> Um, the site updated? wtf is this nonsense...


Finally someone agrees with me!


----------



## JayKay PE

It reminds me of Facebook lite.


----------



## DLD PE

JayKay PE said:


> It reminds me of Facebook lite.


It reminds me of AOL dialup.


----------



## txjennah PE

IT'S DIFFERENT, I DON'T LIKE IT


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

txjennah PE said:


> IT'S DIFFERENT, I DON'T LIKE IT


It's like being in someone else's kitchen. You can do the job but it feels...weird.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> It's like being in someone else's kitchen. You can do the job but it feels...weird.


RIGHT?


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

DuranDuran said:


> Do you want to play?


This makes no sense.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

LyceeFruit PE said:


> Um, the site updated? wtf is this nonsense...


+1

What the actual fuck?


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Audi driver said:


> +1
> 
> What the actual fuck?


As if 2020 weren't 2020 enough.


----------



## DLD PE

Audi driver said:


> This makes no sense.


Just asking if you want to play in next week's mafia round or not.


----------



## DLD PE

Sorry for double post!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Spoiler



testing spoilers



IT DOESNT WORK ANYMORE!!! AHHHHHHHH


----------



## JayKay PE

DuranDuran said:


> Just asking if you want to play in next week's mafia round or not.


Yes


----------



## Dothracki PE

The site seems broken...

View attachment 18457


----------



## RBHeadge PE

SaltySteve said:


> I tried to keep up with the game until RB dropped out.


They actually gave me hell for dropping out of the game in the game thread!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

I'm strongly ambivalent about the new site layout.


----------



## JayKay PE

So.  Uh.  I'm still down for modding/starting the new round today, but I'm not sure with how the site is (not updating/showing replies to thread, not allowing reactions, etc.).  As of right now, these are the players:

@ChebyshevII PE, @MadamPirate PE, @NikR_PE, @txjennah PE, @DuranDuran, @tj_PE, @jean15paul_PE, @Dothracki, @squaretaper LIT AF PE, @RBHeadge PE, @Roarbark, @Audi driver, P.E., @SaltySteve, and @LyceeFruit PE

If I can get a majority decision, that'll help, but I'd much prefer to push off starting a game when the site is responding like it usually does (where I can easily check if there were updates to the thread/can see notifications on mobile).

Let me know thoughts.


----------



## JayKay PE

So.  Uh.  I'm still down for modding/starting the new round today, but I'm not sure with how the site is (not updating/showing replies to thread, not allowing reactions, etc.).


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

so i've gotten notification there were were 2 new posts here. and that @JayKay PE mentioned me. but i can't see them. and the homepage says that the last post in this forum was 430p est on Friday by @ChebyshevII PE - ignoring JK, FishGuy and new friend @Dothracki.

again, wtaf.


----------



## JayKay PE

So. I’ve posted a couple of times but nothing is updating on my end/I can’t see anything.


----------



## Dothracki PE

I have no idea what is happening. The website doesn't show any new threads for me since Saturday.


----------



## SaltySteve PE

txjennah PE said:


> IT'S DIFFERENT, I DON'T LIKE IT






squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> It's like being in someone else's kitchen. You can do the job but it feels...weird.






Audi driver said:


> As if 2020 weren't 2020 enough.


I don't like it Sam-I-Am


----------



## SaltySteve PE

txjennah PE said:


> IT'S DIFFERENT, I DON'T LIKE IT






squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> It's like being in someone else's kitchen. You can do the job but it feels...weird.






Audi driver said:


> As if 2020 weren't 2020 enough.


I don't like it Sam-I-Am


----------



## User1

im so confused. it says i was mentioned, doesn't take me to the post when i click it, then i can't find it? @Road Guy halp

also doesn't show messages or notifications on mobile


----------



## txjennah PE

I keep seeing people mentioning me in this thread, but I'm not seeing any posts past RB's on Saturday.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Game suspended until such time as everyone can post.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> I'm strongly ambivalent about the new site layout.


agreed


----------



## MadamPirate PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> I'm strongly ambivalent about the new site layout.


agreed


----------



## MadamPirate PE

untz untz untz?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

WE CAN POST!!!!


----------



## JayKay PE

WE CAN POST AND I THINK WE CAN ALL SEE.


----------



## SaltySteve PE

So here's the real question. Can you season with.... "I'm an idiot who can't write TIME!"?


----------



## SaltySteve PE

Yep EB seems to be back up and running. Thym.e test confirmed.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

I CAN USE REACTIONS!


----------



## JayKay PE

I WILL BE POSTING MOD STUFF AROUND NOON


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

thyme


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Spoiler



thyme



Welp, they still don't work.


----------



## JayKay PE

AND I STILL CAN'T REACT


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

JayKay PE said:


> AND I STILL CAN'T REACT


I can!


----------



## DLD PE

I can now react! Yay!


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

I'm not playing. And the new format is at least partly the blame.


----------



## JayKay PE

Okay, with things on the site working then not-working, and me being overly cautious, I am officially postponing the game to start Wednesday morning.  Roles will be sent out Tuesday evening.

ty

@ChebyshevII PE, @MadamPirate PE, @NikR_PE, @txjennah PE, @DuranDuran, @tj_PE, @jean15paul_PE, @Dothracki, @squaretaper LIT AF PE, @RBHeadge PE, @Roarbark, @Audi driver, P.E., @SaltySteve, and @LyceeFruit PE

( @Audi driver, P.E., I hate this new format as well.  And if I hate it, and you hate it, that means you're playing)


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

I saw a woodchipper at lunch.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

JayKay PE said:


> Okay, with things on the site working then not-working, and me being overly cautious, I am officially postponing the game to start Wednesday morning.  Roles will be sent out Tuesday evening.
> 
> ty
> 
> @ChebyshevII PE, @MadamPirate PE, @NikR_PE, @txjennah PE, @DuranDuran, @tj_PE, @jean15paul_PE, @Dothracki, @squaretaper LIT AF PE, @RBHeadge PE, @Roarbark, @Audi driver, P.E., @SaltySteve, and @LyceeFruit PE
> 
> ( @Audi driver, P.E., I hate this new format as well.  And if I hate it, and you hate it, that means you're playing)


I can't play. I'm moderating.


----------



## JayKay PE

Audi driver said:


> I can't play. I'm moderating.


I'm can't mod.  I'm playing.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Audi driver said:


> I can't play. I'm moderating.


Why are you slowing down neutrons?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> thyme
> 
> 
> 
> Welp, they still don't work.


dammit. this is going to ruin some of my jokes in the old WTTS threads.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> dammit. this is going to ruin some of my jokes in the old WTTS threads.


tbf/tbh i don't think people really go back and read through them thoroughly...


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Behold the weird little puppy peet


----------



## LyceeFruit PE




----------



## NikR_PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> I saw a woodchipper at lunch.


Were you eating here https://www.barkeatersrestaurant.com/


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

NikR_PE said:


> Were you eating here https://www.barkeatersrestaurant.com/


I wasn't but I'm for sure gonna check it out next time I'm in Burlington! I haven't been to Shelburne since middle school.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> Behold the weird little puppy peet
> 
> View attachment 18476


Awww, hi puppy Moo!


----------



## Roarbark

LyceeFruit PE said:


> Behold the weird little puppy peet
> 
> View attachment 18476


Ees webbed? Aquadog, is that you?

Why does the site look so modern. The notification bell wasn't red anymore. I'm having a minor existential crisis. 

Edit: Whoooah, it hides the quoted picture. That's an improvement actually. But it took me SEVERAL SECONDS to find where they moved the Edit Post option. Dislike.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> tbf/tbh i don't think people really go back and read through them thoroughly the first time...


fify


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Roarbark said:


> Edit: Whoooah, it hides the quoted picture. That's an improvement actually.


It's one of the few things I like about the new layout.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Roarbark said:


> Ees webbed? Aquadog, is that you?
> 
> Why does the site look so modern. The notification bell wasn't red anymore. I'm having a minor existential crisis.
> 
> Edit: Whoooah, it hides the quoted picture. That's an improvement actually. But it took me SEVERAL SECONDS to find where they moved the Edit Post option. Dislike.


She is learning the ways of the kiddie pool! She might be Aquadog lol

The notifications being green is no bueno. I'm wondering how the visually impaired/color blind are taking the changes.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> I GOT MY LICENSE NUMBER


Update on this btw...

I've gotten my license number in 2 more states.

And already had to renew my initial license LOL


----------



## JayKay PE

*starts sweating nervously*

Uh.  I still don't have a theme.


----------



## SaltySteve PE

How about we are all test takers and the NCEES is trying to cancel each of our exams with extreme prejudice against electrical folks? 

too specific? Just me and @DuranDuran? eh....

Extra salty this morning.


----------



## DLD PE

SaltySteve said:


> How about we are all test takers and the NCEES is trying to cancel each of our exams with extreme prejudice against electrical folks?
> 
> too specific? Just me and @DuranDuran? eh....
> 
> Extra salty this morning.


Isn't @squaretaper LIT AF PE taking the electrical too?

Don't electrical people get immunity on Day 1?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

SaltySteve said:


> How about we are all test takers and the NIECES is trying to cancel each of our exams with extreme prejudice against electrical folks?


fixt


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

DuranDuran said:


> Isn't @squaretaper LIT AF PE taking the electrical too?
> 
> Don't electrical people get immunity on Day 1?


maybe just immunity from woodchippers.

There's 5 of us this round! 

There'd be 6 if @chart94 played.

7 if @squaretaper LIT AF PE became PE-cubed.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

SaltySteve said:


> How about we are all test takers and the NCEES is trying to cancel each of our exams with extreme prejudice against electrical folks?
> 
> too specific? Just me and @DuranDuran? eh....
> 
> Extra salty this morning.


Also, flashbacks to that person who got themselves DQ'd &amp; barred from taking the exam for like 3yrs...


----------



## Dothracki PE

DuranDuran said:


> Isn't @squaretaper LIT AF PE taking the electrical too?
> 
> Don't electrical people get immunity on Day 1?


I hope so, some are already suspicious of me and we haven't even been assigned roles...


----------



## DLD PE

Dothracki said:


> I hope so, some are already suspicious of me and we haven't even been assigned roles...


Oh yeah, forgot new guy!


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

DuranDuran said:


> Oh yeah, forgot new guy!


tsk tsk

*I* remembered new guy and I just came back from hiatus! Come on ME2!


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Different theme idea. Everyone is trying to adopt a pet but keep getting eliminated by the overly onerous adoption process. #ArtImitatingLife


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> Different theme idea. Everyone is trying to adopt a pet but keep getting eliminated by the overly onerous adoption process. #ArtImitatingLife


So I was really surprised at the process when we got Moo. We'd been to like 4 or 5 shelters by the time we went to where she was and I had also applied with a rescue (literally as we were waiting in the shelter). And I'd also previously looked at adopting from a cat-only shelter. 

And they let us leave with her. Like I swiped my card for the fee and after I had done that, the person asked if we owned or rented. And nothing else. We had been at another shelter earlier that day and the shelter worker was like "yeah, you won't leave with him today. We have to go through your application and references, it'd be next weekend before you could take him home". And then you know 6 hours later, another shelter let us leave with a dog... It was alarming at how relaxed they were... 

The rescue I applied with wanted a home visit and interviews with us for us to even be approved for any of their dogs (and probably potentially additional steps for certain pups).


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> So I was really surprised at the process when we got Moo. We'd been to like 4 or 5 shelters by the time we went to where she was and I had also applied with a rescue (literally as we were waiting in the shelter). And I'd also previously looked at adopting from a cat-only shelter.
> 
> And they let us leave with her. Like I swiped my card for the fee and after I had done that, the person asked if we owned or rented. And nothing else. We had been at another shelter earlier that day and the shelter worker was like "yeah, you won't leave with him today. We have to go through your application and references, it'd be next weekend before you could take him home". And then you know 6 hours later, another shelter let us leave with a dog... It was alarming at how relaxed they were...
> 
> The rescue I applied with wanted a home visit and interviews with us for us to even be approved for any of their dogs (and probably potentially additional steps for certain pups).


Yeah, municipal shelter (e.g. SPCA) are usually very easy. Fill out a form (probably 1 page), pay a little money, and leave with the pet that day. They pretty much only care about keeping stray animals off the street. Private and volunteer shelters are usually much more complex. They want to make sure you're providing a good home. It took us like 3-4 weeks to adopt Walter. We had to:


Fill out an application. And the application was probably 5-6 pages. It asked about our family, personal life, living situation, finances, our expectations on pet costs, our beliefs on cosmetic pet surgeries (clipping ears, cutting tails off, declawing, etc), made sure we understood things like heartworms, littermate syndrome, etc.

Pay an application fee and wait for someone to review the application.

Have a home visit to make sure we had a good home that was properly setup for a pet and interview the entire family. Because of COVID home visits are being done virtually. But if it was non-COVID time, someone would have come to hour house and inspected everything.

Pay an adoption fee of hundreds of dollars.

Finally pick the puppy from his foster home.

Since the entire operation is run by volunteers, not full time staff, none of those step were quick.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> Update on this btw...
> 
> I've gotten my license number in 2 more states.
> 
> And already had to renew my initial license LOL


I'm working on getting a second one!


----------



## DLD PE

MadamPirate PE said:


> I'm working on getting a second one!


I'm working on being able to take an exam before it gets cancelled.


----------



## User1

DuranDuran said:


> I'm working on being able to take an exam before it gets cancelled.


i hear ya!


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> Update on this btw...
> 
> I've gotten my license number in 2 more states.
> 
> And already had to renew my initial license LOL






MadamPirate PE said:


> I'm working on getting a second one!






DuranDuran said:


> I'm working on being able to take an exam before it gets cancelled.


I'm all licensed and stuff, but will probably never stamp anything. Feels like a waste when some many people actually need a license.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> I'm all licensed and stuff, but will probably never stamp anything. Feels like a waste when some many people actually need a license.


I'll be stamping my first project early next year as long as I pass OSBEEL's board.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> I'm all licensed and stuff, but will probably never stamp anything. Feels like a waste when some many people actually need a license.


I STAMPED STUFF.

It took a long time since I was using DocuSign and had to open up every file individually. Like I could have 12 open at a time but I couldn't batch open. I don't look forward to my next set of sealing.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> Yeah, municipal shelter (e.g. SPCA) are usually very easy. Fill out a form (probably 1 page), pay a little money, and leave with the pet that day. They pretty much only care about keeping stray animals off the street. Private and volunteer shelters are usually much more complex. They want to make sure you're providing a good home. It took us like 3-4 weeks to adopt Walter. We had to:
> 
> 
> Fill out an application. And the application was probably 5-6 pages. It asked about our family, personal life, living situation, finances, our expectations on pet costs, our beliefs on cosmetic pet surgeries (clipping ears, cutting tails off, declawing, etc), made sure we understood things like heartworms, littermate syndrome, etc.
> 
> Pay an application fee and wait for someone to review the application.
> 
> Have a home visit to make sure we had a good home that was properly setup for a pet and interview the entire family. Because of COVID home visits are being done virtually. But if it was non-COVID time, someone would have come to hour house and inspected everything.
> 
> Pay an adoption fee of hundreds of dollars.
> 
> Finally pick the puppy from his foster home.
> 
> Since the entire operation is run by volunteers, not full time staff, none of those step were quick.


I'm not sure if ours is considered a municipal shelter or not. They have a number of paid positions and a whole network of bringing animals from the south (Moo was transported from GA About a week before we got her. A large number of shelters in Maine have partners in GA, FL, TN, TX, Puerto Rico to transport animals here). 

Honestly, I think it was because the shelter was under construction and the folks were stressed. So it was like "here ya go!"
 

Our adoption fee for Moo was 400$ since she was a 6mo puppy when we got her


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

MadamPirate PE said:


> I'll be stamping my first project early next year as long as I pass OSBEEL's board.


OSBEEL?


----------



## MadamPirate PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> OSBEEL?


Oregon.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

WA renamed their board to BORPELS recently.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> WA renamed their board to BORPELS recently.


I'm getting some The Good Place vibes from that name lol


----------



## JayKay PE

*ARE YOU GUYS READY FOR SOME MURDER (IN BULK QUANTITIES)?  IT'S TIME FOR ANOTHER JK-MOD ROUND!  *

*(this was a bad choice.  i really should not be allowed to mod).*

There are townsfolk (townies) and Mafia members. Townsfolk are going to try to eliminate the Mafia with extreme prejudice before the Mafia eliminates them. The game ends when either all of the Mafia is eliminated (town wins), or there are fewer townsfolk than Mafia members (Mafia wins).

*The game will start on Tuesday, August 25, 2020.  Lynching will be implemented on Wednesday, August 26, 2020. Mafia can lynch on Wednesday.  AKA: Game voting begins on Tuesday but the actual lynching will be counted/implemented on Wednesday evening.  Mafia night kill will be revealed on Thursday morning.  Following that, it will be a normal schedule*

The Mafia members are going to privately tell me who they would like to eliminate during the night. I will reveal to everyone what happened the next morning with some delightful storytelling.

During the day, everybody (townsfolk and Mafia) will publicly vote for a person to eliminate; I will eliminate the person with the most votes at the end of the day and reveal what their role was.

In addition to regular townsfolk and members of the Mafia, there is also a Doctor and a Cop. The Doctor can choose someone to “save” during the night; if they choose the same person the Mafia chose, then that player will escape elimination by the Mafia that night. The Cop can “investigate” players during the night.

The Mafia members know who each other are, but no one knows anyone else’s role except me. I have sent more specific instructions to the members of the Mafia, the Doctor, and the Cop. If you did not receive a PM from me, then you are a regular townsfolk/townie.

*Standard EB-mafia game rules apply BUT there will be no PMing.  Please keep all trash talk in the thread and don’t take things too seriously!*

You may use this thread to vote and post about the game. Anyone (playing or not playing, eliminated or not) can use this thread to speculate, discuss, accuse, or otherwise participate in the game; just please make sure to follow regular EB forum guidelines.

To vote on a person to eliminate, mention me @JayKay PE and tell me specifically that 1) you are voting and 2) the username of the person you are voting to eliminate.

Example: @JayKay PE I vote for @Audi driver, P.E. because I'm pretty sure they don't want to play.

*Please submit your votes by 9:00 PM EST/8:00 PM Central/7:00 PM Mountain/6:00 PM Pacific Time/Whatever Roar and Bly-time* ; I will count votes after that time as being for the next day. 

*PLEASE NOTE THAT THE VOTE SUBMITTAL TIME IS EARLIER THIS ROUND BECAUSE I AM OLD AND WANT TO ATTEMPT TO GO TO BED EARLY WHILE WORKING DURING THE PANDEMIC*

Your vote only counts if you are playing and not yet eliminated. If there is a tie for most votes, I will pick one of the voted users at random and/or require the tied players to send me 10 rounds of 'rock, paper, scissors'. If there are no votes, I will pick a person at random (i.e. role will not matter) to eliminate; suffice it to say it’s in both groups’ best interest to vote for at least one person. 

Finally, you are not allowed to reveal your role, privately or publicly, after you have been eliminated. You may not post screengrabs of private messages in this thread.

For reference, the 14 players in this round are: 

@ChebyshevII PE, [SIZE=9.5pt]@MadamPirate PEhttps://engineerboards.com/profile/38106-madampirate-pe/[/SIZE], [SIZE=9.5pt]@NikR_PEhttps://engineerboards.com/profile/26395-nikr_pe/[/SIZE], [SIZE=9.5pt]@txjennah PEhttps://engineerboards.com/profile/34425-txjennah-pe/[/SIZE], [SIZE=9.5pt]@DuranDuranhttps://engineerboards.com/profile/36300-duranduran/[/SIZE], [SIZE=9.5pt]@tj_PEhttps://engineerboards.com/profile/32589-tj_pe/[/SIZE], [SIZE=9.5pt]@jean15paul_PEhttps://engineerboards.com/profile/37793-jean15paul_pe/[/SIZE], [SIZE=9.5pt]@Dothrackihttps://engineerboards.com/profile/39215-dothracki/[/SIZE], [SIZE=9.5pt]@squaretaper LIT AF PEhttps://engineerboards.com/profile/35378-squaretaper-lit-af-pe/[/SIZE], [SIZE=9.5pt]@RBHeadge PEhttps://engineerboards.com/profile/29045-rbheadge-pe/[/SIZE], [SIZE=9.5pt]@Roarbarkhttps://engineerboards.com/profile/37885-roarbark/[/SIZE], [SIZE=9.5pt]@Audi driver, P.E.https://engineerboards.com/profile/30597-audi-driver-pe/[/SIZE], [SIZE=9.5pt]@SaltyStevehttps://engineerboards.com/profile/32102-saltysteve/[/SIZE], and [SIZE=9.5pt]@LyceeFruit PEhttps://engineerboards.com/profile/36230-lyceefruit-pe/[/SIZE] 

I already sent out messages for specific roles. If you did not receive a message, then you are a regular townie.

If you have any questions, or you would like me to tell you which players are still standing, please let me know.

Good luck to everyone!  Let's have fun!


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Not to sound like a homer. But I think Louisiana has the best board name (of the names that I've heard).

LAPELS - LA Professional Engineering and Land Surveying board

so classy


----------



## User1

YAY I'm not maf!!!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

jean15paul_PE said:


> Not to sound like a homer. But I think Louisiana has the best board name (of the names that I've heard).
> 
> LAPELS - LA Professional Engineering and Land Surveying board
> 
> so classy


Definitely classy. Mine is just funny. OSBEELS is also pretty funny.


----------



## User1

jean15paul_PE said:


> Not to sound like a homer. But I think Louisiana has the best board name (of the names that I've heard).
> 
> LAPELS - LA Professional Engineering and Land Surveying board
> 
> so classy


i think we're WAPELS


----------



## User1

all about that WAP :dunno:  

too soon?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

tj_PE said:


> i think we're WAPELS


Technically I think we're BORPELS

https://brpels.wa.gov/


----------



## User1

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Technically I think we're BORPELS
> 
> https://brpels.wa.gov/


u right


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> Not to sound like a homer. But I think Louisiana has the best board name (of the names that I've heard).
> 
> LAPELS - LA Professional Engineering and Land Surveying board
> 
> so classy


PA's system is called PALS (tho it's BPOA that makes the decisions).


----------



## User1

@ChebyshevII PE are you maf?


----------



## User1

@DuranDuran are you maf?


----------



## User1

@Audi driver, P.E. are you maf?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

tj_PE said:


> @ChebyshevII PE are you maf?


Nope. R u?


----------



## User1

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Nope. R u?


i am not. see below for my excitement at the news!   



tj_PE said:


> YAY I'm not maf!!!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> PA's system is called PALS (tho it's BPOA that makes the decisions).


Colorado is sort of like that. We have the BOAES but DORA makes the decisions.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

@JayKay PE I vote for @DuranDuran because he's maf.


----------



## User1

MadamPirate PE said:


> Colorado is sort of like that. We have the BOAES but DORA makes the decisions.


dora the explorer


----------



## MadamPirate PE

tj_PE said:


> dora the explorer


They regulate EVERYTHING here.


----------



## DLD PE

tj_PE said:


> @DuranDuran are you maf?


I will refer you to my post on July 31st, page 760.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> 7 if @squaretaper LIT AF PE became PE-cubed.


The world can't handle that level of awesomeness.



LyceeFruit PE said:


> Also, flashbacks to that person who got themselves DQ'd &amp; barred from taking the exam for like 3yrs...


lol. I don't even know how to react to that situation. It was facepalm-funny, sad, and bizarre at the same time. I mean, it was completely self-destructive at every step. It's really a guide on what not to do...

One of my life-goals is to not fuck up so hard that I end up as the central figure in a case-study.



Dothracki said:


> I hope so, some are already suspicious of me and we haven't even been assigned roles...


That's normal.



jean15paul_PE said:


> I'm all licensed and stuff, but will probably never stamp anything. Feels like a waste when some many people actually need a license.


Ditto. But things are rarely if ever stamped in my discipline.



jean15paul_PE said:


> Feels like a waste when some many people actually need a license.


Meh, not really. I suppose its discipline specific. The credential still has value even if it's not used to stamp drawings.


----------



## DLD PE

MadamPirate PE said:


> @JayKay PE I vote for @DuranDuran because he's maf.


You just couldn't wait, could you?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

DuranDuran said:


> @tj_PE
> 
> In, but to clarify:
> 
> 1. I'm still busy, so won't have time to keep spreadsheet.
> 
> 2.  I will be changing tactics and will no longer say I'm townie or not, or mafia or not.  At least not until it benefits the town. I've been announcing my status too early and I think it gets me in trouble.






DuranDuran said:


> I will refer you to my post on July 31st, page 760.


----------



## JayKay PE

Vote update:

1 @DuranDuran (MP)


----------



## User1

@DuranDuran this doesn't change whether or not I intend to ask. So, question still stands.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> lol. I don't even know how to react to that situation. It was facepalm-funny, sad, and bizarre at the same time. I mean, it was completely self-destructive at every step. It's really a guide on what not to do...


That whole thread was unreal. I'm sad that it's gone


----------



## User1

@RBHeadge PE are you maf?


----------



## User1

@MadamPirate PE are you maf?


----------



## User1

@LyceeFruit PE are you maf? (WB BTW!!!)


----------



## MadamPirate PE

DuranDuran said:


> You just couldn't wait, could you?


Nope!


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

JayKay PE said:


> *The game will start on Wednesday, August 25, 2020.  Lynching will be allowed on the first day. Mafia can lynch the first night.*


So today is Tuesday 25 Aug.

So does it start today or tomorrow?


----------



## DLD PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> The world can't handle that level of awesomeness.


Lol.

I want to write something here so bad right now but I won't.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> That whole thread was unreal. I'm sad that it's gone


_*someone*_, but not me, _might have_, copied the text for later use.


----------



## JayKay PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> So today is Tuesday 25 Aug.
> 
> So does it start today or tomorrow?


Shit.  Sorry.  Officially, lynching is end of day tomorrow, so first day of play is today but voting for Day 1 doesn't end until tomorrow.  I was worried about getting it out later tonight due to my schedule after work.  Let me update my mod post.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> _*someone*_, but not me, _might have_, copied the text for later use.


Gold star for that friendo!


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

ALSO


----------



## LyceeFruit PE




----------



## LyceeFruit PE

tj_PE said:


> @LyceeFruit PE are you maf? (WB BTW!!!)


HEY GIRL HEEEEEEEEEY!

Also no, not maf.

Just pre-woodchipped Lycee.


----------



## JayKay PE

CLARIFICATION ON START DATE AND VOTING THIS ROUND:

*The game will start on Tuesday, August 25, 2020.  Lynching will be implemented on Wednesday, August 26, 2020. Mafia can lynch on Wednesday.  AKA: Game voting begins on Tuesday but the actual lynching will be counted/implemented on Wednesday evening.  Mafia night kill will be revealed on Thursday morning.  Following that, it will be a normal schedule*

@ChebyshevII PE, @MadamPirate PE, @NikR_PE, @txjennah PE, @DuranDuran, @tj_PE, @jean15paul_PE, @Dothracki, @squaretaper LIT AF PE, @RBHeadge PE, @Roarbark, @Audi driver, P.E., @SaltySteve, and @LyceeFruit PE


----------



## JayKay PE

Random thought, I wish there was an easier way to find the start of each round.  There was a lot of nonsense going on in here, with multiple mods, and I'd like to revisit from the start of each mod round.


----------



## JayKay PE

TRRRRRIPLE POST SO I DON'T GET BANNED


----------



## User1

JayKay PE said:


> Random thought, I wish there was an easier way to find the start of each round.  There was a lot of nonsense going on in here, with multiple mods, and I'd like to revisit from the start of each mod round.


that would be cool! like bookmarks or something


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

JayKay PE said:


> Random thought, I wish there was an easier way to find the start of each round.  There was a lot of nonsense going on in here, with multiple mods, and I'd like to revisit from the start of each mod round.


Yeah, def. One of the few things I liked about the tournament forum that @RBHeadge PE participated in were that 1) you could see when the round started, 2) you could see at the bottom of the page of the forum what the current votes were. Would be cool to get some of those features here also


----------



## JayKay PE

tj_PE said:


> that would be cool! like bookmarks or something


Not going to lie, I might ask @ChebyshevII PE to update the first thread with a couple of links.  I know I've linked to a couple of my different round due to sending out instructions.  Maybe we could start doing something like that?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

JayKay PE said:


> Not going to lie, I might ask @ChebyshevII PE to update the first thread with a couple of links.  I know I've linked to a couple of my different round due to sending out instructions.  Maybe we could start doing something like that?


I'm willing to do that when I find some time. If someone wants to help by digging up some info for me, that would also be helpful.


----------



## User1

ChebyshevII PE said:


> I'm willing to do that when I find some time. If someone wants to help by digging up some info for me, that would also be helpful.


i just sent you a pm with a link to my most recent mod game. maybe everyone could do it for their mods (just search through your post activity to find it)


----------



## RBHeadge PE

It might be best to break it up into smaller pieces. We're coming up on 20k posts on 800 pages. Maybe if a person looked through 50 pages at a time. Archived things like: link to starting post, game winner, and who had the special roles.


----------



## JayKay PE

I have the following posts just from me looking in my PM box, but I def like @RBHeadge PE's idea of having the first post, who won (mafia/townie), and maybe instead of listing who had the special roles, just how many/what roles were involved?


----------



## Roarbark

Hello everyone


----------



## MadamPirate PE

tj_PE said:


> @MadamPirate PE are you maf?


Nope, team townie! (had to double check that I didn't get a PM lmao - there was that round where I was the doc that I didn't know for like two days)


----------



## Dothracki PE

Maybe we just need a mafia only sub-forum so each round will have its own thread? Or is that making it too complicated?


----------



## Roarbark

Dothracki said:


> Maybe we just need a mafia only sub-forum so each round will have its own thread? Or is that making it too complicated?


That would definitely make it more digestible and searchable. But I can also see it getting messy having a boatload of forums floating around. People might get lost in the past mafia multiverse.


----------



## DLD PE

Roarbark said:


> That would definitely make it more digestible and searchable. But I can also see it getting messy having a boatload of forums floating around. *People might get lost in the past mafia multiverse. *


Sounds like someone I know.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

I always feel left out if @tj_PE doesn't ask me if I'm mafia.


----------



## Roarbark

jean15paul_PE said:


> I always feel left out if @tj_PE doesn't ask me if I'm mafia.


If it's any consolation, she didn't ask me either.
She also sometimes staggers them over a few days though, so your time may be coming! Good things come in time.


----------



## DLD PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> I always feel left out if @tj_PE doesn't ask me if I'm mafia.


There was a round she didn't ask me and I was actually mafia.

Which begs the question:

@jean15paul_PE are you mafia?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Dothracki said:


> Maybe we just need a mafia only sub-forum so each round will have its own thread? Or is that making it too complicated?


That would make too much sense and be too easy.


----------



## User1

Roarbark said:


> She also sometimes staggers them over a few days though, so your time may be coming! Good things come in time.


THIS

i usually shoot out questions in small groups


----------



## User1

@Dothracki are you maf?


----------



## User1

@Roarbark are you maf?


----------



## User1

@jean15paul_PE are you maf?


----------



## User1

@mafia are you maf?


----------



## Roarbark

tj_PE said:


> @Roarbark are you maf?


I am not, thanks for asking   ʕ•ᴥ•ʔ


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

WHATS THAT


----------



## LyceeFruit PE




----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

DuranDuran said:


> @jean15paul_PE are you mafia?






tj_PE said:


> @jean15paul_PE are you maf?


Yay, I feel so included. 
No, I'm a townie. 



DuranDuran said:


> There was a round she didn't ask me and I was actually mafia.


SUSPISH!!! LOL


----------



## Dothracki PE

tj_PE said:


> @Dothracki are you maf?


Not mafia this round, how about you @tj_PE?


----------



## User1

Dothracki said:


> Not mafia this round, how about you @tj_PE?


nope!



tj_PE said:


> i am not. see below for my excitement at the news!


----------



## User1

squinting in your direction, those that have not responded to my inquiries.


----------



## User1

but not with the most squintiest of eyes bc that's @JayKay PE's specialty


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Not maf.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Triple?


----------



## DLD PE




----------



## User1

Bulk murders


----------



## JayKay PE

tj_PE said:


> Bulk murders


WHAT COULD IT MEAN???

Vote update:

1 @DuranDuran (MP)


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Can I use my reusable canvas bag for this bulk murder round?

Or still banned due to the Budweiser virus?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

JayKay PE said:


> WHAT COULD IT MEAN???
> 
> Vote update:
> 
> 1 @DuranDuran (MP)


It means this game of mafia is brought to you by Costco.


----------



## JayKay PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> Can I use my reusable canvas bag for this bulk murder round?
> 
> Or still banned due to the Budweiser virus?


I TOTALLY FORGOT I EVEN WROTE THAT ROUND.  I literally found some of the write up in my google docs.

I might have been having a fever dream that entire round, tbh.  It is out there.


----------



## SaltySteve PE

Whoa you guys started yesterday and I didn't check in. I'm here now! I'm taking Thursday/Friday/Monday off as a staycation so I might only pop in a couple times a day.


----------



## DLD PE

SaltySteve said:


> Whoa you guys started yesterday and I didn't check in. I'm here now! I'm taking Thursday/Friday/Monday off as a staycation so I might only pop in a couple times a day.


You checked in a few hours ago because you were looking at one of the previous pages of this round.  Just saying


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

DuranDuran said:


> You checked in a few hours ago because you were looking at one of the previous pages of this round.  Just saying


are you stalking him?

SUSPISH


----------



## DLD PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> are you stalking him?
> 
> SUSPISH


No I'm not.  I'm saying what he said looked suspicious to me.  He said, "I didn't check in.  I'm here now!"  Which makes it sound like he just logged on, but I received a notification he "reacted" to one of my posts almost 3 hours before that, which means he didn't "just check in."

I'm just stating a fact, nothing more.  I'm not saying his actions mean anything or not, just seemed strange.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Guess what guys: I'm not maf.


----------



## DLD PE

Current reads:

Townie:  @vhab49_PE

_Slightly_ lean mafia:  @SaltySteve

Just plain 'ol mean and understand why:  @MadamPirate PE

Everyone else:  Neutral


----------



## DLD PE

DuranDuran said:


> Current reads:
> 
> Townie:  @vhab49_PE
> 
> _Slightly_ lean mafia:  @SaltySteve
> 
> Just plain 'ol mean and don't understand why:  @MadamPirate PE
> 
> Everyone else:  Neutral


----------



## DLD PE

Not sure I like this new site/format.  Tends to double my posts.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

YOU ABSOLUTELY KNOW WHY.

YOU CRUSHER OF DREAMS! YOU DESTROYED MY TRUST IN YOU! *sobs!*


----------



## DLD PE

MadamPirate PE said:


> YOU ABSOLUTELY KNOW WHY.
> 
> YOU CRUSHER OF DREAMS! YOU DESTROYED MY TRUST IN YOU! *sobs!*


Today is a new day!

:12:


----------



## User1

DuranDuran said:


> Current reads:
> 
> Townie:  @vhab49_PE
> 
> _Slightly_ lean mafia:  @SaltySteve
> 
> Just plain 'ol mean and understand why:  @MadamPirate PE
> 
> Everyone else:  Neutral


offense taken.


----------



## DLD PE

tj_PE said:


> offense taken.


I'm just playing defense now lol.


----------



## SaltySteve PE

DuranDuran said:


> You checked in a few hours ago because you were looking at one of the previous pages of this round.  Just saying






DuranDuran said:


> No I'm not.  I'm saying what he said looked suspicious to me.  He said, "I didn't check in.  I'm here now!"  Which makes it sound like he just logged on, but I received a notification he "reacted" to one of my posts almost 3 hours before that, which means he didn't "just check in."
> 
> I'm just stating a fact, nothing more.  I'm not saying his actions mean anything or not, just seemed strange.


I got on here and started going through things. When I started to catch up EB went down and wouldn't let me read page 795 so I closed it and came back a couple hours later.

I'm current. I don't have any reads as of yet.


----------



## DLD PE

SaltySteve said:


> I got on here and started going through things. When I started to catch up EB went down and wouldn't let me read page 795 so I closed it and came back a couple hours later.
> 
> I'm current. I don't have any reads as of yet.


That makes sense.  Fair enough.  Read update:


----------



## User1

u 4got me


----------



## User1

@NikR_PE are you maf?


----------



## User1

@squaretaper LIT AF PE are you maf?


----------



## User1

@SaltySteve are you maf?


----------



## DLD PE

Vote Update:

It has been an extremely eventful past 24 hours.  Also, thank you to those (including and especially @tj_PE) for not bandwagon/piling on votes against me.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

tj_PE said:


> @squaretaper LIT AF PE are you maf?


Yep, I'm maf.


----------



## Roarbark

Something about the new format's font/display/something looks slightly low res/fuzzy to me. Or do I need new glasses?


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> Yep, I'm maf.


Why do you do this to us?


----------



## DLD PE

Roarbark said:


> Something about the new format's font/display/something looks slightly low res/fuzzy to me. Or do I need new glasses?


No.  You just need to know Square is maf.


----------



## DLD PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> Why do you do this to us?


"Us" as in, Square is mafia and you're on his team, therefore you're mafia too?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Roarbark said:


> Something about the new format's font/display/something looks slightly low res/fuzzy to me. Or do I need new glasses?


*squints in engineer*


----------



## NikR_PE

tj_PE said:


> @NikR_PE are you maf?


No.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

DuranDuran said:


> Vote Update:
> 
> It has been an extremely eventful past 24 hours.  Also, thank you to those (including and especially @tj_PE) for not bandwagon/piling on votes against me.
> 
> View attachment 18512


My lower intestine says you're maf again.

I stick by my vote. *shrug*


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Guess I better play it safe.

@JayKay PE I vote @DuranDuran


----------



## User1

@JayKay PE i don't wanna, but currently I vote for @LyceeFruit PE and I don't really know why


----------



## DLD PE

@JayKay PE I vote for @squaretaper LIT AF PE since he said he's mafia.


----------



## DLD PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Guess I better play it safe.
> 
> @JayKay PE I vote @DuranDuran


It would not benefit the town to "bandwagon" vote for me.  It would not be a terrible loss to the town either, if you get my drift, but still a loss.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

@JayKay PE I vote for @DuranDuran because something something proportional response something something.


----------



## DLD PE

I figured as much.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

DuranDuran said:


> It would not benefit the town to "bandwagon" vote for me.  It would not be a terrible loss to the town either, if you get my drift, but still a loss.


Maybe you're right. Maybe I should do the smart thing instead.

@JayKay PE I change my vote to @squaretaper LIT AF PE. Claiming to be maf is just asking for it.


----------



## DLD PE




----------



## User1

i look so sad down dere


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Claiming to be maf is just asking for it.


Is it though?


----------



## DLD PE

@tj_PE I gave you some company.


----------



## User1

o look i happy now


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> Is it though?


definitely maybe.


----------



## User1

no, yeah


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Yeah, no.


----------



## Dothracki PE

I concur with @DuranDuran, either square is trying the audi play from two rounds ago or just wanted to be eliminated. @JayKay PE I vote for @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Dothracki said:


> I vote for @squaretaper LIT AF PE


Heyyy! First vote from @Dothracki! Nice to meet ya!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

I take this game super seriously, so don't mess with me, people.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

T-t-t-triple post!


----------



## Roarbark

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> Is it though?


Figuratively asking for it, but not literally.

So I'll ask. Would you like us to lynch you?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Roarbark said:


> Would you like us to lynch you?


Don't threaten me with a good time.


----------



## Roarbark

Dothracki said:


> I concur with @DuranDuran, either square is trying the audi play from two rounds ago or just wanted to be eliminated. @JayKay PE I vote for @squaretaper LIT AF PE


FYI,  If I remember correctly, he has said "I'm maf" in every game except 1, and was only maf in 1 game. I'll let you guess which one.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Roarbark said:


> FYI,  If I remember correctly, he has said "I'm maf" in every game except 1, and was only maf in 1 game. I'll let you guess which one.


Shh...don't tell the secret, yo.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Triple?


----------



## DLD PE




----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> Yep, I'm maf.






jean15paul_PE said:


> Why do you do this to us?






DuranDuran said:


> "Us" as in, Square is mafia and you're on his team, therefore you're mafia too?


No us as in the town. He's usually a townie but claims to be maf and then we loose a townie. Super frustrating. But I feel obligated to vote for him because he said he's maf. What if he really is and he's trying to Audi us.

I hate the entire claim-to-be-maf strategy.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

@JayKay PE I vote for @squaretaper LIT AF PE because he's either mafia or he's frustrating.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> Super frustrating.


Just doing my part to keep your blood pressure high.



jean15paul_PE said:


> I hate the entire claim-to-be-maf strategy.


Then ask mod not to invite me to play, do your civic duty!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> he's either mafia or he's frustrating.


No reason I can't be both.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> Then ask mod not to invite me to play, do your civic duty!


Oohhhh no. Mafia is Hotel California, buddy.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

MadamPirate PE said:


> Oohhhh no. Mafia is Hotel California, buddy.


Tell that to @jean15paul_PE, they don't like the "people reading" practice I provide at a very reasonable rate.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Plus, what's the difference when people say "not maf"? Functionally, it's the same useless information, no?


----------



## Dothracki PE

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> Plus, what's the difference when people say "not maf"? Functionally, it's the same useless information, no?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> Then ask mod not to invite me to play, do your civic duty!


But then that's not as fun...

...Wait...confused...

...BORK BORK BORK


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> Plus, what's the difference when people say "not maf"? Functionally, it's the same useless information, no?


Yeah but you make people want to vote for you.

It's cool. I'm not mad, just tired. I blame hurricanes.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> Yeah but you make people want to vote for you.


I guess I'll have to live with that!



jean15paul_PE said:


> I'm not mad


I'm super mad. Also, BOO hurricanes!


----------



## NikR_PE

@JayKay PE, I vote for @DuranDuran


----------



## User1

this has been one of the most non informative days


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

tj_PE said:


> this has been one of the most non informative days


My job is done here.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

I'm pretty sure the entire room gets dumber when I arrive anywhere.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

And. A. Triple.


----------



## JayKay PE

Sorry for the late update.  For some reason notifications weren't showing on my phone, so I didn't actually know people were voting until I logged onto my computer.

Vote update:

3 @DuranDuran (MP, square, nik)

1 @LyceeFruit PE (tj)

4@squaretaper LIT AF PE (duran, chebs, dothraki, jp)


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

JayKay PE said:


> Sorry for the late update.  For some reason notifications weren't showing on my phone, so I didn't actually know people were voting until I logged onto my computer.
> 
> Vote update:
> 
> 3 @DuranDuran (MP, square, nik)
> 
> 1 @LyceeFruit PE (tj)
> 
> 4@squaretaper LIT AF PE (duran, chebs, dothraki, jp)


Yeah with the new site update, I can't find notifications in the mobile version of the site. If I need to access them I temporarily switch to the desktop version.


----------



## JayKay PE

JUST A REMINDER THAT VOTING ENDS AT 9PM EST THIS MAFIA ROUND, NOT MY USUAL 10PM EST.


----------



## User1

JayKay PE said:


> JUST A REMINDER THAT VOTING ENDS AT 9PM EST THIS MAFIA ROUND, NOT MY USUAL 10PM EST.


stop yelling


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> Yeah with the new site update, I can't find notifications in the mobile version of the site. If I need to access them I temporarily switch to the desktop version.


how do this? or do you mean actually use computer?


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

vhab49_PE said:


> how do this? or do you mean actually use computer?


On my phone 

Specificto Chrome and maybe Android, but I'm pretty sure all mobile browsers have a way to request the desktop version of the site.


----------



## JayKay PE

tj_PE said:


> stop yelling


I just want to make sure everyone heard me


----------



## JayKay PE

*still hasn't showered, eaten dinner, or taken out contacts, but has made a batch of cookies and been watching the thread like a hawk*

MODDING


----------



## JayKay PE

TIME!


----------



## JayKay PE

Okay.  I'm going to take a shower and then I'll be back to write and post.  Please bare with me!


----------



## NikR_PE

JayKay PE said:


> Please bare with me!






vhab49_PE said:


> how do this?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

JayKay PE said:


> Please bare with me!


*takes off shirt*
 

*realizes that’s not what you meant*
 

*puts shirt back on*

*le blush*


----------



## JayKay PE

*sexy jazz music begins playing, attempt to take off leggings sexy and ends up falling on face*


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

JayKay PE said:


> *sexy jazz music begins playing, attempt to take off leggings sexy and ends up falling on face*


EB food camp naturist colony?


----------



## JayKay PE

Sorry for the quick one tonight.  Super tired from gym and making cookies and want to get to bed before midnight.  I’ll have something fun for mafia death tomorrow (hopefully…*sweats*)
---

“Oh no,” groaned @ChebyshevII PE when they saw the looming block of a building, “I thought you said we were going to Culver’s…” They moaned in despair when the details of the structure came into further focus.  The institutional block-like shape.  The hundreds of parking spaces, all full.  The Futura Extra Bold Oblique typeface in an eye-catching red.  They were going to the last place they should even attempt to visit on a Saturday.  They were going to hell on earth.  

They were going to Costco.

“I’m going to need something to drink,” @Audi driver, P.E. announced from the driver’s seat, which was concerning, since a DD hadn’t been designated before everyone had piled into the Miata.  It was a very tight squeeze and was similar to a championship round of tetris.  One wondered how any groceries would fit in such a small vehicle.  Obviously, some of the initial group...wouldn’t be making it home.

“I think we’re in a state that allows alcohol to be sold inside the store.”  @RBHeadge PE added helpfully from the back of the group once they had all un-stuck themselves from the mid-life crisis mobile.

“Neat-o,” deadpanned @SaltySteve, who somehow already had a flask in hand and was making their way towards the entrance.

@squaretaper LIT AF PE looked nervous.  “Should you really be drinking that before we get indoors?”  They glanced at other shoppers approaching the bulk-purchase mecca, trying to see if anyone else was sipping on something illegal.  There were rules!  And strictures!  Even here in the parking lot of a Costco, the most lawless of lands!

As one, the group turned, to reveal that every single person in the group -sans @squaretaper LIT AF PE- was already drinking some type of alcoholic beverage.  @LyceeFruit PE had a Bloody Mary with lots of pepper and @tj_PE had pulled out an entire coconut that had somehow been hollowed out and filled with something much boozier than water with a long and exciting name.  Hell, even @NikR_PE was getting into it as well, albeit, slightly lower class with their dual-dispenser beer koozie headwear.

Saturday has already been tough and it was only 10am.

Realizing their faux pas, @squaretaper LIT AF PE slowly began to back up, not realizing that alcohol was required on what was beginning to be realized semi-hazardous Costco trip.

A group of four made their way towards @squaretaper LIT AF PE, menacing with Natty Lights and Schaefers, already making them dread their carb counts.

They let out a yelp when they tripped on the cart stopper lip on the group, falling backwards into the cart corral.  Staring dazedly up at the sky, they didn’t realize that a large cart train of at least 10-carts was slowly moving closer...as if someone was pushing them.  Before they were able to roll onto their feet, the first cart had gained enough momentum to slowly but steadily make a path over @squaretaper LIT AF PE.  Everyone present winced at the cut-off scream that turned into gurgles when the squeaky wheels made their way over a collarbone (that snapped like a twig under the combined weight and inertia), only to give a slight jerk of resistance when the first cart hit an obstacle slightly more robust than a thin bone.

Luckily, it had more cart behind it that kept pushing.

@squaretaper LIT AF PE’s chest held up a moment longer before it succumbed to the never-ending trail of carts, caving in like a poorly proved loaf of bread.  Once the ribs were out of the way, it was much easier for the carts to follow the diagonal that they had struck out.  14 carts rolled through @squaretaper LIT AF PE’s liver and lungs, bits of tissue and blobs of gray getting caught in the cart undercarriage and staining the cart corral.  One cart became caught on @squaretaper LIT AF PE's necklace, which had been under their now shredded shirt, and it gave a strange scraping noise to the passing brigade as it was tugged along until it was able to slip through a masticated vertebrae.

@Roarbark bent down to pick it up gently between their teeth, nose wrinkling at the metallic smell, and turned to give it to @txjennah PE with a wag of their tail.

“Aw, shit,” @txjennah PE said, lowering their margarita complete with a little pink umbrella.  In their other hand was the slightly bent and blood covered detective shield.

@squaretaper LIT AF PE was the cop.  

The remaining players are:

@ChebyshevII PE, @MadamPirate PE, @NikR_PE, @txjennah PE, @DuranDuran, @tj_PE, @jean15paul_PE, @Dothracki, @RBHeadge PE, @Roarbark, @Audi driver, P.E., @SaltySteve, and @LyceeFruit PE

The final vote was:
3 @DuranDuran
1 @LyceeFruit PE
[email protected] LIT AF PE


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

JayKay PE said:


> @squaretaper LIT AF PE was the cop.


FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

JayKay PE said:


> @squaretaper LIT AF PE was the cop.


Uuggghhhh!


----------



## NikR_PE

JayKay PE said:


> *sexy jazz music begins playing, attempt to take off leggings sexy and ends up falling on face*


Randy marsh internet .jpg


----------



## NikR_PE

JayKay PE said:


> Hell, even @NikR_PE was getting into it as well, albeit, slightly lower class with their dual-dispenser beer koozie headwear.


I was just wearing it while reading this.


----------



## Roarbark

JayKay PE said:


> *Sorry for the quick one tonight. *
> [giant wall of text that I wouldn't describe as a "quick one"]
> ......
> .....
> 
> @squaretaper LIT AF PE was the cop.


Son of a bitch   (┛ಠ_ಠ)┛彡┻━┻


----------



## RBHeadge PE




----------



## DLD PE

1.  @JayKay PE you have outdone yourself.  Miatia=Championship Round of Tetris....Bravo!!

2.  @squaretaper LIT AF PE  WTF DUDE!!!


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Eeeep.

Soz for not voting but as mentioned up thread, the notifications are MIA on the mobile site. This update has made the mobile version largely unfriendly to me so I haven't been checking post work. 

Even when I drank @JayKay PE I never tried a bloody mary lol


----------



## Dothracki PE




----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Also @JayKay PE I like your updated title lol


----------



## RBHeadge PE

JayKay PE said:


> Vote update:
> 
> 3 @DuranDuran (MP, square, nik)
> 
> 1 @LyceeFruit PE (tj)
> 
> 4@squaretaper LIT AF PE (duran, chebs, dothraki, jp)


----------



## JayKay PE

It's morning!  I do not like that it shows who posts the most in each thread...I feel very called out. ( @Roarbark, last night's writing seemed much shorter on my screen).  Same thing with today.

---

@DuranDuran wandered up to the group, who still hadn't entered the Costco, with a $1.50 combo in hand.  The hot dog was smothered in onions, relish, what appeared to be all the condiments, and...potentially a mini brownie.  The straw of the soda was smeared with yellow, red, and green, and was heavily chewed on the end.  "So, what'd I miss?"  They drawled, following it with a heavy slurp of their drink that appeared to be more air than liquid, based on the rattling of the ice.

"How'd you get that?" @jean15paul_PE asked as they stepped over @squaretaper LIT AF PE's body; for some reason they were ravenous now. 

"From the food court?" 

@NikR_PE scoffed, "I thought you needed to be a member to get into the food court now?"

"I mean, yeah, I have a membership?  Isn't that the whole point of these stores?"  @DuranDuran flashed their executive membership card that had a grainy black-and-white photo that _might_ have been them.  If they had a full handlebar mustache.  And were a woman.

@NikR_PE and a nearby @RBHeadge PE were cowed.  They didn't actually have memberships.  They just mooched off friends and family members, usually stuffing wads of cash into pockets for large supplies of Kirkland products like toilet paper and horse pills of Vitamin D. 

"What's the point of coming to Costco without a membership?  That's like a death sentence."

Everyone present looked at @Dothracki in aghast.  Yes, he was new, but didn't he _know how things worked here_?????

A muted gasp came from behind and they turned to see @tj_PE on the ground, brown-tinted foam squeezing through their clenched teeth.  Next to them, a food court chicken bake that had obviously been the vehicle for evil.  But who could resist something so decadent and calorie-heavy?  Who could say no to chicken, three kinds of cheese, bacon, and Caesar salad dressing shoved into a mutant Hot Pocket that was the length of your forearm?

@tj_PE's face was now a blotchy mix of white and red and their eyes appeared to almost be popping from their skull.  You could visibly see the veins in the side of their neck pulsing, a burst blood vessel causing the skin to blossom into an array of different purples spidering into a constellation that looked a little like the 'Big Dipper'.  With one last wheeze from behind their teeth, @tj_PE succumbed to a cheese-based poison.

@tj_PE was killed by the Costco mafia last night.

The remaining players are:

@ChebyshevII PE, @MadamPirate PE, @NikR_PE, @txjennah PE, @DuranDuran, @jean15paul_PE, @Dothracki, @RBHeadge PE, @Roarbark, @Audi driver, P.E., @SaltySteve, and @LyceeFruit PE


----------



## JayKay PE

RBHeadge PE said:


>


Did I count wrong/write this wrong?!?!?!?!?!  PLEASE TELL ME I AM PANICKING SINCE THE MOBILE SITE DOESN'T SHOW NOTIFICATIONS STILL


----------



## JayKay PE

TRRRRRRRIPLE POST


----------



## JayKay PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> Also @JayKay PE I like your updated title lol


I feel many things in my lower intestine.  Hunger.  Existential dread.  Friendship for @DuranDuran.

A cornucopia of feelings that I have become interested in exploring more.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

JayKay PE said:


> Did I count wrong/write this wrong?!?!?!?!?!  PLEASE TELL ME I AM PANICKING SINCE THE MOBILE SITE DOESN'T SHOW NOTIFICATIONS STILL


You did nothing wrong. It's not you, it's me. I'm merely using the 'thinking emoji' to show that I am in-fact thinking about who voted for who last night, adding the context of square being the cop, and parsing it all for clues.


----------



## DLD PE

I voted for @squaretaper LIT AF PE simply because he claimed to be mafia.  I wished in hindsight I would have just retracted my vote and voted for myself.  At least we would have just lost a regular townie.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

JayKay PE said:


> @squaretaper LIT AF PE was the cop


Uhhhhh fuck.

One of these days y'all are gonna NOT listen to Square when he insists he's maf.


----------



## Dothracki PE

MadamPirate PE said:


> Uhhhhh fuck.
> 
> One of these days y'all are gonna NOT listen to Square when he insists he's maf.


Definitely new guy mistake on my part. I haven't played a game with square yet. Now I know.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Dothracki said:


> Definitely new guy mistake on my part. I haven't played a game with square yet. Now I know.


You're forgiven. Everyone else... *Squinty eyes*


----------



## JayKay PE

MadamPirate PE said:


> You're forgiven. Everyone else... *Squinty eyes*


*squintiest of eyes back*


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Dothracki said:


> Definitely new guy mistake on my part. I haven't played a game with square yet. Now I know.


yes, hi new guy! how are you!?


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

@JayKay PE imma vote for @SaltySteve rn. something in my gut.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

WINTER IS COMING


----------



## DLD PE

EDIT:  This was before I saw Lycee's vote.


----------



## JayKay PE

Vote update:

1 @SaltySteve (lycee)


----------



## Dothracki PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> yes, hi new guy! how are you!?


Stressed, busy, and dying inside from work and studying for the PE exam. I picked a bad year to take it.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

MadamPirate PE said:


> Uhhhhh fuck.
> 
> One of these days y'all are gonna NOT listen to Square when he insists he's maf.


Yeah and that will be the round when he's actually mafia. I go through that thought process everytime he claims to be maf.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Dothracki said:


> Stressed, busy, and dying inside from work and studying for the PE exam. I picked a bad year to take it.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Dothracki said:


> Stressed, busy, and dying inside from work and studying for the PE exam. I picked a bad year to take it.


oh hey I know those feelings

This year is quite the year, sorry y'all have to go thru (except for @DuranDuran no sorries for himmmmmmm)


----------



## DLD PE

I appreciate being the brunt of all harsh treatment!   It keeps my intestines in top shape!


----------



## Dothracki PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> View attachment 18524


And that, as much as anything else, led to my drinking problem...







P.S. My favorite movie to quote!


----------



## DLD PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> oh hey I know those feelings
> 
> This year is quite the year, sorry y'all have to go thru (except for @DuranDuran no sorries for himmmmmmm)


I love you too.  Welcome back!


----------



## DLD PE

Dothracki said:


> And that, as much as anything else, led to my drinking problem...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P.S. My favorite movie to quote!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

DuranDuran said:


> WTF DUDE!!!


Boopsies!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

JayKay PE said:


> stepped over @squaretaper LIT AF PE's body


Better than stepping *into* my body.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Also, .


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> WINTER IS COMING
> 
> View attachment 18523


Heh. Wershington.


----------



## txjennah PE

Damn it. It seems like every time square gets voted off really early, he's either a townie or cop.


----------



## DLD PE

@JayKay PE I vote for @LyceeFruit PE.

1.  Hasn't shown any mercy considering the year I've had.  Ok, it's been a really good year for me, but that's not the point. 

2.  @tj_PE was nightkilled and she voted for Lycee. 

So this is my vote.  Could change if new info arises.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

txjennah PE said:


> Damn it. It seems like every time square gets voted off really early, he's either a townie or cop.


I can't help it if folks take the bait. Just tryna tune up peoples' shenanigan-o-meter.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

@JayKay PE I do NOT vote for @DuranDuran


----------



## JayKay PE

Vote update:

1 @SaltySteve (lycee)

1 @LyceeFruit PE (duran)

1 not-@DuranDuran (MP)


----------



## JayKay PE

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> Better than stepping *into* my body.


Was debating it, but didn't want to ruin @jean15paul_PE's shoes.  They're prob super expensive/nice.


----------



## JayKay PE

TRRRRRRRRRRIPLE POST


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Dothracki said:


> Stressed, busy, and dying inside from work and studying for the PE exam. I picked a bad year to take it.






LyceeFruit PE said:


> oh hey I know those feelings
> 
> This year is quite the year, sorry y'all have to go thru (except for @DuranDuran no sorries for himmmmmmm)


 Husband is working insane hours and stressed out. The kids are fighting all the time about asinine things, school is "hybrid" and work is getting busy. I am ready to call it on the studying, and just go in blind.  Which is an expensive decision to make.


----------



## JayKay PE

vhab49_PE said:


> Husband is working insane hours and stressed out. The kids are fighting all the time about asinine things, school is "hybrid" and work is getting busy. I am ready to call it on the studying, and just go in blind.  Which is an expensive decision to make.


If you're going that route, make sure to drink a ton beforehand as well.  Might as well go all in.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

vhab49_PE said:


> Husband is working insane hours and stressed out. The kids are fighting all the time about asinine things, school is "hybrid" and work is getting busy. I am ready to call it on the studying, and just go in blind.  Which is an expensive decision to make.


I went into 2 of my attempts blind. Maybe 3?

Def don't recommend lol


----------



## DLD PE

JayKay PE said:


> If you're going that route, make sure to drink a ton *and cry* beforehand as well.  Might as well go all in.


Fix'd


----------



## DLD PE




----------



## User1

Where's the rage at my deddedness


----------



## User1

Oops sorry


----------



## JayKay PE

tj_PE said:


> Where's the rage at my deddedness


I am a neutral party.  You know if I was playing I'd be flipping tables and shit at your death by the mafia scum.


----------



## DLD PE

JayKay PE said:


> I am a neutral party.  You know if I was playing I'd be flipping tables and shit at your death by the mafia scum.


Since @JayKay PE can't voice her rage:


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

tj_PE said:


> Where's the rage at my deddedness


I didn't get any rage.


----------



## txjennah PE

@tj_PE


----------



## JayKay PE

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> I didn't get any rage.


You never get rage because you often bring it upon yourself.


----------



## DLD PE

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> I didn't get any rage.


News Flash:

"Costco has completed it's de-funding of their security department.  No rage/protests are expected."


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

JayKay PE said:


> You never get rage because you often bring it upon yourself.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

JayKay PE said:


> Was debating it, but didn't want to ruin @jean15paul_PE's shoes.  They're prob super expensive/nice.


I don't think you know me at all... LOL

If my wife didn't buy me new things I'd wear the same tattered rags and holey shoes forever.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

tj_PE said:


> Where's the rage at my deddedness


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

DuranDuran said:


> Fix'd


This is a given. (Crying that is)


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> I didn't get any rage.


I feel like there was rage, directed towards you though, not over your death.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

vhab49_PE said:


> I feel like there was rage, directed towards you though, not over your death.


Exxxcellent, just as I intended. *steeples fingers*


----------



## JayKay PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> I don't think you know me at all... LOL
> 
> If my wife didn't buy me new things I'd wear the same tattered rags and holey shoes forever.


Did you really want to step through @squaretaper LIT AF PE's torso with holey shoes?  You'd get, like, stomach in there, and I hear it's super squish.


----------



## JayKay PE

Vote update (still):

1 @SaltySteve (lycee)

1 @LyceeFruit PE (duran)

1 not-@DuranDuran (MP)


----------



## JayKay PE

TRRRRRRRRRIPLE POST


----------



## Roarbark

MadamPirate PE said:


> Uhhhhh fuck.
> 
> One of these days y'all are gonna NOT listen to Square when he insists he's maf.


I mean, *I* didn't listen  



Dothracki said:


> Definitely new guy mistake on my part. I haven't played a game with square yet. Now I know.


But I waaaaarned youuuuuu.

Rest in peace @tj_PE. I hope the cheese was worth it.


----------



## JayKay PE

Roarbark said:


> I mean, *I* didn't listen
> 
> But I waaaaarned youuuuuu.
> 
> Rest in peace @tj_PE. I hope the cheese was worth it.


Cheese is always worth it


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Trying to see if I can glean anything from the votes. 

Square was the cop....
 @DuranDuran voted for @squaretaper LIT AF PE and Square vote for Duran. Retaliatory vote? Or based on investigation?


----------



## DLD PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> Trying to see if I can glean anything from the votes.
> 
> Square was the cop....
> @DuranDuran voted for @squaretaper LIT AF PE and Square vote for Duran. Retaliatory vote? Or based on investigation?


1.  We can conclude none of @squaretaper LIT AF PE's actions can be deemed rational from an "in-game" standpoint.

2.  Based on #1, we can't glean anything based on Square's vote.

3.  I'm a regular townie.  If Square investigated me, he would have received a report as such.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

DuranDuran said:


> 1.  We can conclude none of @squaretaper LIT AF PE's actions can be deemed rational from an "in-game" standpoint.
> 
> 2.  Based on #1, we can't glean anything based on Square's vote.
> 
> 3.  I'm a regular townie.  If Square investigated me, he would have received a report as such.


That's convenient logic


----------



## DLD PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> That's _convenient_ logic


Sounds maffish! lol

@JayKay PE I change my vote to @jean15paul_PE


----------



## DLD PE




----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

DuranDuran said:


> Sounds maffish! lol
> 
> @JayKay PE I change my vote to @jean15paul_PE


LOL, well that escalated quickly. I'm just here making observations.
_(defensive much?)_


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

JayKay PE said:


> Did you really want to step through @squaretaper LIT AF PE's torso with holey shoes?  You'd get, like, stomach in there, and I hear it's super squish.


I do not... that sounds gross.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Ugh, I dunno who to vote for. The first couple days are just shots in the dark. @RBHeadge PE any thoughts?


----------



## MadamPirate PE

I'ma RNG for now, and RNGesus saaaaaays...

@JayKay PE I vote for @Audi driver, P.E.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Ok, let's see...

@JayKay PE I think I will go back to voting for @DuranDuran for now. Unless other info comes up, of course.


----------



## DLD PE

@JayKay PE I vote for @ChebyshevII PE in retaliation (he knows better).


----------



## JayKay PE

Vote update:

1 @SaltySteve (lycee)

1  @ChebyshevII PE(duran)

1 @Audi driver, P.E. (MP)

1 @DuranDuran (chebs)

FYI, I'm getting ready for dinner/going out for a bit, so I apologize for not updating votes after this (maybe) until time.  I will try to update on my phone but we'll see about that since the notifications are shit on the mobile platform still.


----------



## DLD PE




----------



## Dothracki PE

She was probably a set up with the TJ kill but I don't have much else to go on. @JayKay PE I vote for @LyceeFruit PE


----------



## JayKay PE

Vote update:

1 @SaltySteve (lycee)

1  @ChebyshevII PE(duran)

1 @Audi driver, P.E. (MP)

1 @DuranDuran (chebs)

1 @LyceeFruit PE (doth)


----------



## RBHeadge PE

MadamPirate PE said:


> Ugh, I dunno who to vote for. The first couple days are just shots in the dark. @RBHeadge PE any thoughts?


I'm inclined to agree. The first day is just noise... until it isn't. If I squint I might see a couple of potential mafia members based on first day actions but that's all circumstantial evidence. I feel like I'm always saying this the first couple days, but we need more data.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

RBHeadge PE said:


> I'm inclined to agree. The first day is just noise... until it isn't. If I squint I might see a couple of potential mafia members based on first day actions but that's all circumstantial evidence. I feel like I'm always saying this the first couple days, but we need more data.


----------



## JayKay PE

FYI, sorry to party poop, but prob not going to get write up tonight/it’ll be combined with the mafia kill tomorrow morning. I’m super tired and a couple drinks didn’t help combined with heat. Also, we’re def not playing over the weekend, so I’m going to try and post a combined mafia+lynching tomorrow around noon/1pm. Lynching for Friday will be written up but mafia will not be posted until Monday morning. 
 

Also, since there seems to be a five way tie, I’m going to randomize a battle royale instead of rock, paper, scissors, to determine who gets knocked off. Unless someone else votes in the three minutes left.


----------



## JayKay PE

Time.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

View attachment 16990


----------



## User1

How does maf know who is available for killing!


----------



## User1

RBHeadge PE said:


> I'm inclined to agree. The first day is just noise... until it isn't. If I squint I might see a couple of potential mafia members based on first day actions but that's all circumstantial evidence. I feel like I'm always saying this the first couple days, but we need more data.


----------



## User1

Also I think the maf killing me was not only rude but also useless.  People rarely follow my votes and I don't analysisize! (at least logically) 

At least I have a flower by my grave..


----------



## User1

Note I said a flower

Come on people! Cut some hydrangeas from my yard!


----------



## User1

OK fine I'll go to bed. Bye.


----------



## User1

Jk


----------



## User1

OK really now


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

TJ is haunting the EB thread...


----------



## Roarbark

tj_PE said:


> How does maf know who is available for killing!


Actually a good question, friendly ghost.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

tj_PE said:


> Note I said a flower
> 
> Come on people! Cut some hydrangeas from my yard!


----------



## Dothracki PE

tj_PE said:


> Note I said a flower
> 
> Come on people! Cut some hydrangeas from my yard!


I added some hydrangeas to my spreadsheet


----------



## User1

now i need @DuranDuran to update the spreadsheet too lolll

♥


----------



## txjennah PE

I have no idea who mafia is this round. Though lycee already posted a pic of Moo, so HMMMM


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

txjennah PE said:


> I have no idea who mafia is this round. Though lycee already posted a pic of Moo, so HMMMM


*before* the game started


----------



## User1

also i feel like only giving a partial day for lynching determinations after results will be tough. you can do it townies!


----------



## User1

LyceeFruit PE said:


> *before* the game started


----------



## JayKay PE

Hey guys. Sorry, I suck, my errands are taking longer to complete than I thought. I’m going to post the results here so people can vote during the day and I’ll put the update up once I get home...

@ChebyshevII PE was killed via randomizer.

@Dothracki was gunned down by the mafia.


----------



## JayKay PE

Also, overall theme: I fucking hate that the mobile app does not allow me to go to my PMs or my notifications. I cannot change he sure to desktop in safari, so it fucking sucks in the phone for me/severely limits my time on the site since I did use my phone mostly for it.


----------



## JayKay PE

The remaining players are:

 @MadamPirate PE, @NikR_PE, @txjennah PE, @DuranDuran, @tj_PE, @jean15paul_PE,  @RBHeadge PE, @Roarbark, @Audi driver, P.E., @SaltySteve, and @LyceeFruit PE


----------



## User1

was cheb a townie? special? maf? @JayKay PE tagging you so you get notified


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

tj_PE said:


> was cheb a townie? special? maf? @JayKay PE tagging you so you get notified


Was townie.


----------



## Dothracki PE




----------



## MadamPirate PE

Two things:

1. Love that episode.

2. If you're nightkilled, not supposed to reveal your role until after the end of the game. @JayKay PE will most likely flog you with a wet noodle.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

darn it I’m dead


----------



## User1

@Dothrackidelete that!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

JayKay PE said:


> Finally, you are not allowed to reveal your role, privately or publicly, after you have been eliminated.


@Dothracki


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Cheb's role was revealed because the town whacked him. Same with square.

But if the maf whacks you, you can't say til the end. It's okay, FNG.


----------



## Dothracki PE

Sorry everyone... ruining the game. I'll just be a dead anonymous ghost now.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Dothracki said:


> Sorry everyone... ruining the game. I'll just be a dead anonymous ghost now.


You're not ruining the game! You're still learning the rules. It's okay, you still have some FNG immunity.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Dothracki said:


> Sorry everyone... ruining the game. I'll just be a dead anonymous ghost now.


Not ruined   still fun!


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

@MadamPirate PE you need to edit your quote of @Dothracki


----------



## MadamPirate PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> @MadamPirate PE you need to edit your quote of @Dothracki


Just did!


----------



## User1

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Noted, but...since you’re dead, and the  mafia killed you, we’re really not supposed to reveal our roles if it were not otherwise known.
> 
> For future.


edit it


----------



## User1

BLAME IT ON EB UPDATE


----------



## JayKay PE

Dothracki said:


> Sorry everyone... ruining the game. I'll just be a dead anonymous ghost now.


*hasnt written how you died, is now editing in head with great prejudice*


----------



## User1

also i feel like maf is trying to put a target on @LyceeFruit PE 's back by night killing the 2 people that voted for her


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

tj_PE said:


> edit it


Wayyyyy ahead of ya


----------



## JayKay PE

Shoot. I knew I forgot something. Confirming the above: chebs was a normal townie


----------



## RBHeadge PE

tj_PE said:


> also i feel like maf is trying to put a target on @LyceeFruit PE 's back by night killing the 2 people that voted for her


Alternately, it would be a really noob move for the mafia to keep targeting people that vote for one of their members. It kinda gives the game away.


----------



## User1

RBHeadge PE said:


> Alternately, it would be a really noob move for the mafia to keep targeting people that vote for one of their members. It kinda gives the game away.


yep. and since our noob already noobed and is dedded, i suspect the former


----------



## RBHeadge PE

is "alternately" or "similarly" the better word to start that sentence? Either/or? I mean its a continuation of the same thought process, but it's two sides of the same coin?


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

tj_PE said:


> also i feel like maf is trying to put a target on @LyceeFruit PE 's back by night killing the 2 people that voted for her


----------



## MadamPirate PE

tj_PE said:


> yep. and since our noob already noobed and is dedded, i suspect the former


I'm considering the pre-edits to be embargoed information, fyi. Kinda like when I modded the first time and RB got targeted by the maf AND the vigilante and I had to ask him what to do.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Okay, @JayKay PE I vote for @DuranDuran for real this time because he's the one who voted for Chebs. I got nothing else to go on right now.


----------



## DLD PE

MadamPirate PE said:


> Okay, @JayKay PE I vote for @DuranDuran for real this time because he's the one who voted for Chebs. I got nothing else to go on right now.


I'm a regular townie.

I voted for Chebs in retaliation. It was the second day in a row he voted for me and there was no logic to it.


----------



## JayKay PE

VOTE UPDATE:

1 @DuranDuran (MP)

Short write-up below:

The group finally made their way past the greeter-cum-membership-security at the front and made their way into electronics.  Immediately they were bombarded by large television flat-screens that showed HIGH-DEFINITION videos in CRYSTAL-CLEAR DETAIL.  Of course the videos being shown were simple, totally tailored, videos like a bee buzzing around a super orange flower, or a dolphin creepily jumping out of the waves to check out the goods, but it was the potential they were marketing and selling, not actual real-life specs.

Everyone gathered around various different setups, jockeying to get closer to the vivid images and imagining it in their own house.

“I think we should get a smart-tv, so it’s easier for me to stream everything”, @SaltySteve said, homing in on an LG 65” class that allowed such options.

@Audi driver, P.E. harrumphed, “Bigger is better”, while gesturing at a 292” Samsung that, to be honest, seemed to be compensating for something.

“I want something that will connect to Alexa so I know all my appliances are secretly monitoring me at all times,” said @DuranDuran, who was standing in front of, not a tv, but of an exterior camera setup that was currently recording them.  They didn’t seem to know the difference and nobody had the heart to tell them so..

“I don’t care what type of television we get, but it needs to have more than 2 HDMI slots.  How else can I plug in my digital photos so they show Moo-moo dog in all their glory on the screen if I only have two ports?”  @LyceeFruit PE’s speaking was muffled, as they had somehow gotten up onto the display and was currently halfway in-between and behind to models, checking underneath the hood.

“Maybe we should get a smaller tv?”  @ChebyshevII PE mentioned, thinking of damage control and spending all that money only for a single child to throw a ball at it and destroying it in a million pieces.  Which they’d have to then clean up. 

Deafening silence following the statement.

A...smaller television.  Smaller?  But.  The point of a television was to get it as big as possible so you could see EVERYTHING.  So you could watch EVERYTHING.  So you could hear EVERYTHING.  SO YOU COULD TASTE EVERYTHING (Costco has a patent on the new ‘smell/taste-o vision’ which had taken S. Korea by storm last quarter and was only now being shipped to the US).

Getting a smaller television was not the way and obviously @ChebyshevII PE had to go.  They couldn’t have someone so un-patriotic in Costco.  I mean, damn, their colors were Red, White, and Blue, like The Great American Flag.  *salutes*

As if sensing a potential lack of patriotism, and knowing @ChebyshevII PE 103 children were raised via homestead vs. buying in bulk, a large Sony 85" Class - X90CH Series - 4K UHD LED LCD TV teetered closely to the edge.  @ChebyshevII PE was oblivious, expounding on the joys of owning something smaller that still met your needs, to the disgust of the group.  @ChebyshevII PE was almost ready to explain -_gasp_- a minimalistic lifestyle when the television finally lost its footing and laid them out flat.  

A visible foot twitched, and it was uncertain if the trickling stream of red was blood or ketchup from a stolen hot dog, but the rest of @ChebyshevII PE body was hidden underneath the television...Which didn’t have a scratch on it.  Amazing craftsmanship, @RBHeadge PE mused, taking down the item number so they could purchase it at the front and have the workers load it in the Miata.  

Before they were able to move the television, couldn't block the aisles for other shoppers, they were alerted by some yelling.

“Hey, guys, look what I found!” @Dothracki said from an adjacent aisle.  Leaving behind the now thinner body of @ChebyshevII PE, they tromped over, only to stop at the aisle entrance.  _Oh no_, they all thought, _he’s the Fucking New Guy™_.

@Dothracki turned happily, “Isn’t this neat?” They said, proudly gesturing at the three-pack of wood chippers that were displayed as per Costco-guidelines on the main floor where children could convince their parents to buy them.  “This should really help me with clearing out the lawn, since all those storms knocked down those branches.”  Everyone winced when @Dothracki patted one of the wood chippers on the frame, as if expecting it to come to life.  “Look there is even a tester button!  Sweet!”

Everyone tensed when the darling, so naive, new guy pressed the button, sure that they were about to see a bloodbath, only to sigh in relief when they realized that the openings of all the wood chippers were covered with super strong plexi-glass.

What they didn’t realize is that the vibrations of the wood chipper demo would cause another three-pack stored on the upper deck to vibrate loose and careen off the edge.

@Dothracki was the only one standing close enough to be in the danger zone, since everyone else had learned to fear the massive power of wood chippers in repose.

The sound of the breaking bones was like snapping twigs combined with the crunch of Autumn leaves.  Unlike @ChebyshevII PE, there was no doubt on what the red splattered around a third of the aisle was. Some parts were semi-identifiable as a person, that if you hadn’t seen @Dothracki you would assume it was maybe a package of rotisserie chicken that had been dropped.  Other parts were blatantly human, like the arm that was cut off by the sharp plastic packaging that still had on a Seiko (which still had perfect time, such a wonderful product, only $119.99 in the nearby jewelry display).    

It was obvious that that wood chipper bundle would be sold at a discount, due to the slight smell, but nothing a good power-wash couldn’t cure.

The group was herded away by a concerned Costco employee, who now had to set up the taste-test stand.

@Dothracki was killed by the mafia (who obviously were the reason for improper overhead storage).

The remaining players are:

@MadamPirate PE, @NikR_PE, @txjennah PE, @DuranDuran, @jean15paul_PE, @RBHeadge PE, @Roarbark, @Audi driver, P.E., @SaltySteve, and @LyceeFruit PE

The final vote was:

1 @SaltySteve(lycee)

1  @ChebyshevII PE (duran)

1 @Audi driver, P.E. (MP)

1 @DuranDuran(chebs)

1 @LyceeFruit PE(doth)

@Cheby was killed via randomizer.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

NGL, I winced when I got to the woodchipper. Even tho I'm not dedded. I've got chipper ptsd


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> NGL, I winced when I got to the woodchipper. Even tho I'm not dedded. I've got chipper ptsd


It is a real thing.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> NGL, I winced when I got to the woodchipper. Even tho I'm not dedded. I've got chipper ptsd


But you didn't suffer a woodchipper related fate! 

I am dying that FNG did, though.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

MadamPirate PE said:


> But you didn't suffer a woodchipper related fate!
> 
> I am dying that FNG did, though.


I know, me too! lol


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Anybody have any reads or anything? I'm struggling.

5 way tie yesterday was useless in terms of gaining any info.

Day 1 ¯\_(ツ)_/¯ It was mostly Duran vs Square, but I'm not sure I can glean anything from the votes.

Mafia has killed TJ and Dothraki..


----------



## DLD PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> Anybody have any reads or anything? I'm struggling.
> 
> 5 way tie yesterday was useless in terms of gaining any info.
> 
> Day 1 ¯\_(ツ)_/¯ It was mostly Duran vs Square, but I'm not sure I can glean anything from the votes.
> 
> Mafia has killed TJ and Dothraki..


@MadamPirate PE has had her knee on my neck since last week, so I can't breathe, much less read.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

DuranDuran said:


> @MadamPirate PE has had her knee on my neck since last week, so I can't breathe, much less read.


So my Wednesday vote was just a jab at you for betraying my trust last game. I vote for @Audi driver, P.E. yesterday, because RNGesus told me to. Now I'm eyeballing you only because @ChebyshevII PE died.


----------



## DLD PE

@MadamPirate PE fair enough, but again, I voted for him out of retaliation for targeting me twice for no reason.  Still, I see your reasoning.

1.  The mafia know I'm a townie, and there has been a target on my back from Day 1, so they won't bother to vote for me since they figure the town will eventually kill me.

2.  I have to look at who hasn't voted for me or who hasn't voted at all.  I see one particularly unusual behavior.

@JayKay PE I vote for @RBHeadge PE


----------



## Dothracki PE

I feel so honored to get the wood chipper related death, I deserve it this round


----------



## Roarbark

Aw missed Dothracki-slip-up-meta-game-knowledge.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

DuranDuran said:


> @MadamPirate PE has had her knee on my neck since last week, so I can't breathe, much less read.


can you read in general?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I knew television would be the death of me.


----------



## DLD PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> can you read in general?


:reading:

.

.

.

:dunno:


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

I guess I have to vote ... or I feel like I"m not playing.

@JayKay PE I vote for @NikR_PE . I really hope someone gives me reason to change my mind.


----------



## NikR_PE

Just based on a hunch @JayKay PE, I vote for @DuranDuran


----------



## JayKay PE

VOTE UPDATE:

2 @DuranDuran (MP, Nik)

1 @RBHeadge PE (Duran)

1 @NikR_PE (JP)


----------



## DLD PE

JayKay PE said:


> VOTE UPDATE:
> 
> 2 @DuranDuran (MP, Nik)
> 
> 1 @RBHeadge PE (Duran)
> 
> 1 @NikR_PE (JP)


I motion we wait until mail-in ballots come in.

Anyone want to second the motion please?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

DuranDuran said:


> I motion we wait until mail-in ballots come in.
> 
> Anyone want to second the motion please?


MAIL IN VOTING ENCOURAGES CHEATERS

j/k


----------



## DLD PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> MAIL IN VOTING ENCOURAGES CHEATERS
> 
> j/k


:mail-2962:


----------



## JayKay PE

VOTE UPDATE (still):

2 @DuranDuran (MP, Nik)

1 @RBHeadge PE (Duran)

1 @NikR_PE (JP)


----------



## DLD PE

WAIT STOP!


----------



## DLD PE

I'm a townie....please reconsider!


----------



## LyceeFruit PE




----------



## LyceeFruit PE

@JayKay PE i vote @Roarbark i think hes still alive


----------



## JayKay PE

VOTE UPDATE (TIME):

2 @DuranDuran (MP, Nik)

1 @RBHeadge PE (Duran)

1 @NikR_PE (JP)

1 @Roarbark (lycee)


----------



## JayKay PE

Following the unfortunate demise of additional members of their group, they made their way deeper into the cavernous warehouse.  Walking past the bulk plants for purchase, @LyceeFruit PE started wailing that ‘_@tj would have loved these_’, only to quiet when they saw the huge amounts of hiking clothes in the next aisle.  

The dads in the group were examining the New Balance footwear with serious expressions, gesturing at the stitching and wonderful arch support.  The women were rotating between aggressive hiking boots, thermal wear, and super cute socks that had animal faces on them.  The only person who wasn’t present, looking at clothing or footwear, was @DuranDuran, who was still a few aisles behind looking at furniture.

“$1200 for a chair?  I’ll never be a sustainable adult buying such a thing!” They mused, chortling to themselves under their breath at the beautifully upholstered leather chair that could swivel.  Their eye was drawn to a beautiful office desk that would barely fit in their at-home office, but they were soon distracted again by the mattresses.

Though highly impractical, they began to investigate the pricing and options of king-sized beds.  If they purchased one of these, they could bring their laptop to bed and still have enough space for their snacks!

Without realizing that these mattresses were all ‘display only’, probably to reduce the amount of bedbugs and nookie within the warehouse footprint, @DuranDuran climbed up on their first mattress.  Hmm.  Too soft, not enough stability to allow a full glass of warm milk to balance without falling over as they furiously scrolled through eBay for first-edition Hummel dolls.  The second mattress was the same, only much, much, too firm; it felt like they were sleeping back on the streets after they made poor investment choices.  The last mattress: just right-and it was one of those super cool adjustable mattresses!  Awesome!

They began to play with the different options, lifting one side and then the other.  When they found the massage setting, they lowered themselves fully onto one side of the mattress.  @DuranDuran dozed for a few moments, enjoying the peace and quiet only a dad could find when surrounded by other shoppers.  Following that reprieve, they rolled over to look across the mattress and gauge if the others in their group were still shopping for clothes or not.

Unfortunately, they rolled in such a manner that their head was now in-between the two halves of the mattress and their body landed right on the handheld control.  Since it was such a high-end model, they didn’t even hear the gear box (amazing design), which meant they didn’t realize the other half of the mattress was lowering before it was too late.

Their screams were muffled by the superior-quality of the mattress and their flailing only made sure that their weight stayed firmly on the ‘descend’ button.

With a final snap of the neck, barely heard over the cheers of nearby children playing on an arcade machine, @DuranDuran was killed by a mattress.

@DuranDuran was a normal Costco customer.  

The remaining players are:

@MadamPirate PE, @NikR_PE, @txjennah PE, @jean15paul_PE, @RBHeadge PE, @Roarbark, @Audi driver, P.E., @SaltySteve, and @LyceeFruit PE

The final vote was:

2 @DuranDuran (MP, Nik)

1 @RBHeadge PE (Duran)

1 @NikR_PE (JP)

1 @Roarbark (lycee)


----------



## User1

RIP @DuranDuran#deathbymattress


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Aw fuck, I sorry @DuranDuran. I forgive you now.


----------



## DLD PE

MadamPirate PE said:


> Aw fuck, I sorry @DuranDuran. I forgive you now.


Just get that mattress for me!


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

#deathbymattress


----------



## DLD PE

So technically does this mean I died in my sleep?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

D'OH!


----------



## DLD PE




----------



## LyceeFruit PE

So who ded @JayKay PE


----------



## JayKay PE

“Corporate says we need to be a little more mindful of our stacking protocols,” a Costco employee said to another, “It seems like the fatality rate of things falling on customers is getting into the double digit percentages and you know they like to keep it under 5% if possible, except for the holiday season.”

The other worker shrugged and continued loading watermelons into a skid that was going out.  The back of the warehouse was managed a bit differently from the front, and they weren’t a licensed forklift driver, so they didn’t really need to worry about the overhead shelves.  The last watermelon was stacked and they gave it a little pat before moving further into the back.  After making sure the produce was ready to be picked, they had to make sure there weren’t any forbidden spiders in the bananas. 

Last time they found one almost a foot long, but then a coworker took it home for their kid, so they were still chasing the high of finding another spider.

Walking further in, they saw something a bit...odd on the shelf.  “Hey, did the taxidermy stuff for Halloween come in late?  It’s already August and I thought we were on Christmas already?” They asked, turning to their coworker in confusion.  There, near the break staff couches, was a freakishly realistic stuffed wolf.  It looked oddly offended, as if it had attempted to be friends with a chipmunk speaking another language, but then had been cut down mid-apology.

“Maybe it’s a 97 that got forgotten behind the surplus toilet paper we just got in?  Same thing happened when we lost Sandy for a couple shifts.”

“Huh.  Weird.  I’ll put it out near the sneakers.”

@Roarbark was killed by the Costco mafia.

The remaining players are:

@MadamPirate PE, @NikR_PE, @txjennah PE, @jean15paul_PE, @RBHeadge PE, @Audi driver, P.E., @SaltySteve, and @LyceeFruit PE


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

JayKay PE said:


> “Corporate says we need to be a little more mindful of our stacking protocols,” a Costco employee said to another, “It seems like the fatality rate of things falling on customers is getting into the double digit percentages and you know they like to keep it under 5% if possible, except for the holiday season.”
> 
> The other worker shrugged and continued loading watermelons into a skid that was going out.  The back of the warehouse was managed a bit differently from the front, and they weren’t a licensed forklift driver, so they didn’t really need to worry about the overhead shelves.  The last watermelon was stacked and they gave it a little pat before moving further into the back.  After making sure the produce was ready to be picked, they had to make sure there weren’t any forbidden spiders in the bananas.
> 
> Last time they found one almost a foot long, but then a coworker took it home for their kid, so they were still chasing the high of finding another spider.
> 
> Walking further in, they saw something a bit...odd on the shelf.  “Hey, did the taxidermy stuff for Halloween come in late?  It’s already August and I thought we were on Christmas already?” They asked, turning to their coworker in confusion.  There, near the break staff couches, was a freakishly realistic stuffed wolf.  It looked oddly offended, as if it had attempted to be friends with a chipmunk speaking another language, but then had been cut down mid-apology.
> 
> “Maybe it’s a 97 that got forgotten behind the surplus toilet paper we just got in?  Same thing happened when we lost Sandy for a couple shifts.”
> 
> “Huh.  Weird.  I’ll put it out near the sneakers.”
> 
> @Roarbark was killed by the Costco mafia.
> 
> The remaining players are:
> 
> @MadamPirate PE, @NikR_PE, @txjennah PE, @jean15paul_PE, @RBHeadge PE, @Audi driver, P.E., @SaltySteve, and @LyceeFruit PE


Great. NOW who will take care of my wife and 103 kids?


----------



## JayKay PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Great. NOW who will take care of my wife and 103 kids?


I hear Costco employees are very good at managing bulk volumes.  They can work in the kitchen area and assemble mac n' cheese for take n' bake.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

JayKay PE said:


> @Roarbark was killed by the Costco mafia.


Nooooooooo! 

ETA: *me buys stuffed wolf, cries over it at night*


----------



## DLD PE

This has been a negative sequence of events.

Townies have a zero component chance of winning.

The algorithm shows no positive sequence of events in the future.

Pun intended.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

JayKay PE said:


> “Corporate says we need to be a little more mindful of our stacking protocols,” a Costco employee said to another, “It seems like the fatality rate of things falling on customers is getting into the double digit percentages and you know they like to keep it under 5% if possible, except for the holiday season.”
> 
> The other worker shrugged and continued loading watermelons into a skid that was going out.  The back of the warehouse was managed a bit differently from the front, and they weren’t a licensed forklift driver, so they didn’t really need to worry about the overhead shelves.  The last watermelon was stacked and they gave it a little pat before moving further into the back.  After making sure the produce was ready to be picked, they had to make sure there weren’t any forbidden spiders in the bananas.
> 
> Last time they found one almost a foot long, but then a coworker took it home for their kid, so they were still chasing the high of finding another spider.
> 
> Walking further in, they saw something a bit...odd on the shelf.  “Hey, did the taxidermy stuff for Halloween come in late?  It’s already August and I thought we were on Christmas already?” They asked, turning to their coworker in confusion.  There, near the break staff couches, was a freakishly realistic stuffed wolf.  It looked oddly offended, as if it had attempted to be friends with a chipmunk speaking another language, but then had been cut down mid-apology.
> 
> “Maybe it’s a 97 that got forgotten behind the surplus toilet paper we just got in?  Same thing happened when we lost Sandy for a couple shifts.”
> 
> “Huh.  Weird.  I’ll put it out near the sneakers.”
> 
> @Roarbark was killed by the Costco mafia.
> 
> The remaining players are:
> 
> @MadamPirate PE, @NikR_PE, @txjennah PE, @jean15paul_PE, @RBHeadge PE, @Audi driver, P.E., @SaltySteve, and @LyceeFruit PE


Ugh...
8 players remaining. How many did we start with? I'm hoping there are 2 mafia, not 3


----------



## User1

suspish


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> Ugh...
> 8 players remaining. How many did we start with? I'm hoping there are 2 mafia, not 3


14 players means 3 mafia. We HAVE TO get one today!!!


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

yea this game is odd lol


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

JayKay PE said:


> Vote update:
> 
> 1 @SaltySteve (lycee)
> 
> 1  @ChebyshevII PE(duran)
> 
> 1 @Audi driver, P.E. (MP)
> 
> 1 @DuranDuran (chebs)
> 
> FYI, I'm getting ready for dinner/going out for a bit, so I apologize for not updating votes after this (maybe) until time.  I will try to update on my phone but we'll see about that since the notifications are shit on the mobile platform still.


Holy crap, you guys really think I am playing this game?  SMDH.


----------



## NikR_PE

Audi driver said:


> Holy crap, you guys really think I am playing this game?  SMDH.


@JayKay PE, I vote for @Audi driver, P.E.


----------



## Dothracki PE

*gasps*


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

psst

guys?

WHERE IS EVERYONE?!


----------



## DLD PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> psst
> 
> guys?
> 
> WHERE IS EVERYONE?!


Mafia killed off the active players.

Mafia R smart.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

@JayKay PE i vote for @RBHeadge PE


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

NikR_PE said:


> @JayKay PE, I vote for @Audi driver, P.E.


You people infesting this thread and tagging me aren't as amusing as you think you are.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

My reads:

townie++

@LyceeFruit PE

townie+

@NikR_PE

neutral

@Audi driver, P.E.

mafia+

@SaltySteve @jean15paul_PE @txjennah PE @MadamPirate PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE

@JayKay PE I vote for @Audi driver, P.E. because he's MEEEEEEN


----------



## DLD PE

Audi driver said:


> You people infesting this thread and tagging me aren't as amusing as you think you are.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

DuranDuran said:


> Audi driver said:
> 
> 
> 
> You people infesting this thread and tagging me aren't as amusing as you think you are.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 18561
Click to expand...

Is @Audi driver, P.E. the architect of the matrix?


----------



## DLD PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Is @Audi driver, P.E. the architect of the matrix?


This sounds fishy.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> My reads:
> 
> townie++
> 
> @LyceeFruit PE
> 
> townie+
> 
> @NikR_PE
> 
> neutral
> 
> @Audi driver, P.E.
> 
> mafia+
> 
> @SaltySteve @jean15paul_PE @txjennah PE @MadamPirate PE


i like that i'm ++ LOL


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

I was just informed that I have a perception of being a harsh reviewer. and it was requested that someone else take a look at my marks before I apply a rating on this current review package.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> I was just informed that I have a perception of being a harsh reviewer. and it was requested that someone else take a look at my marks before I apply a rating on this current review package.


it made my day to know that folks consider me harsh


----------



## MadamPirate PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> I was just informed that I have a perception of being a harsh reviewer. and it was requested that someone else take a look at my marks before I apply a rating on this current review package.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> LyceeFruit PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was just informed that I have a perception of being a harsh reviewer. and it was requested that someone else take a look at my marks before I apply a rating on this current review package.
> 
> 
> 
> it made my day to know that folks consider me harsh
Click to expand...

Sorry, it just chaps my ass when people don't use QA as a learning experience.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

LyceeFruit PE said:


> I was just informed that I have a perception of being a harsh reviewer. and it was requested that someone else take a look at my marks before I apply a rating on this current review package.


Right, because it’s more important that people’s feelings not be hurt than it is for a design to be correct.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> I was just informed that I have a perception of being a harsh reviewer. and it was requested that someone else take a look at my marks before I apply a rating on this current review package.






LyceeFruit PE said:


> it made my day to know that folks consider me harsh


----------



## DLD PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> it made my day to know that folks consider me harsh


If it's a thorough review, and the corrections are necessary to make the product better (whether the product is drawings, a narrative, estimate, whatever), why would it be considered harsh?


----------



## User1

RBHeadge PE said:


> My reads:
> 
> townie++
> 
> @LyceeFruit PE
> 
> townie+
> 
> @NikR_PE
> 
> neutral
> 
> @Audi driver, P.E.
> 
> mafia+
> 
> @SaltySteve @jean15paul_PE @txjennah PE @MadamPirate PE


do u have reasons? am curious


----------



## MadamPirate PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> My reads:
> 
> townie++
> 
> @LyceeFruit PE
> 
> townie+
> 
> @NikR_PE
> 
> neutral
> 
> @Audi driver, P.E.
> 
> mafia+
> 
> @SaltySteve @jean15paul_PE @txjennah PE @MadamPirate PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE

IDK If I trust @RBHeadge PE anymore after the last round - he was totally the key to @DuranDuran's win.


----------



## txjennah PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> it made my day to know that folks consider me harsh


----------



## JayKay PE

Current vote

2 @Audi driver, P.E. (nik, MP)

1 @RBHeadge PE (lycee)


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

MadamPirate PE said:


>


I'm pretty sure I know who has caused me to have that label. And it wasn't the person who got the 2/5. 

I gave someone a 3/5 since they tied DC+ of a trip and close ckt together and had 2 duplicated cable numbers. And didn't really take ownership of the errors. 



MadamPirate PE said:


> Sorry, it just chaps my ass when people don't use QA as a learning experience.


This person (the one I'm currently reviewing) better use this one a learning experience. They wired 2 CTs wrong. as a 4yr engineer. Which is unacceptable. Along with some other wiring mistakes.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> I'm pretty sure I know who has caused me to have that label. And it wasn't the person who got the 2/5.
> 
> I gave someone a 3/5 since they tied DC+ of a trip and close ckt together and had 2 duplicated cable numbers. And didn't really take ownership of the errors.
> 
> This person (the one I'm currently reviewing) better use this one a learning experience. They wired 2 CTs wrong. as a 4yr engineer. Which is unacceptable. Along with some other wiring mistakes.


Dude. I got my ass chewed because someone thought I mis-wired CTs last year, but I had documentation that the manufacturer drawings were jacked so I wired them according to the vendor drawings. Out in the field turns out nothing matched and the transformer vendor engineer had to help them figure it out. But covered my own ass - I've been wiring CTs since my first year.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

MadamPirate PE said:


> Dude. I got my ass chewed because someone thought I mis-wired CTs last year, but I had documentation that the manufacturer drawings were jacked so I wired them according to the vendor drawings. Out in the field turns out nothing matched and the transformer vendor engineer had to help them figure it out. But covered my own ass - I've been wiring CTs since my first year.


Between this person being a design engineer for 4 years and then in T&amp;C for 5-6 before that, they shouldn't have fucked up the CT wiring. 

I told my 1yr engineer when they get to the transformer CTs on their current project to call me over. And we'll step through it and confirm it's right


----------



## MadamPirate PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> Between this person being a design engineer for 4 years and then in T&amp;C for 5-6 before that, they shouldn't have fucked up the CT wiring.
> 
> I told my 1yr engineer when they get to the transformer CTs on their current project to call me over. And we'll step through it and confirm it's right


CTs aren't even that difficult once you know how they work!!!

Aaaaaaagh!


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

MadamPirate PE said:


> CTs aren't even that difficult once you know how they work!!!
> 
> Aaaaaaagh!


I spent 3 days explaining CTs to IB last fall. They never got it. 

And as part of the discussion with the PM about this fucked up CT, he said "IB didn't even help with this part so there's no reason for the error" (IB was tasked with assisting on this project but not with the CTs or existing panels)


----------



## MadamPirate PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> I spent 3 days explaining CTs to IB last fall. They never got it.
> 
> And as part of the discussion with the PM about this fucked up CT, he said "IB didn't even help with this part so there's no reason for the error" (IB was tasked with assisting on this project but not with the CTs or existing panels)


Three. Days?! 

I think I learned in an hour.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

MadamPirate PE said:


> Three. Days?!
> 
> I think I learned in an hour.


Yeah... IB still doesn't get complicated projects, it given small tasks or as-builts.

it's been a year. over actually.

we have issues with some other "new grad" engineers who started last summer. bad crop (even though IB graduated before the other folks and they're all from various schools). a bunch just don't get it.

one wired a fiber pair to a test switch last week...


----------



## User1

suspish


----------



## MadamPirate PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> Yeah... IB still doesn't get complicated projects, it given small tasks or as-builts.
> 
> it's been a year. over actually.
> 
> we have issues with some other "new grad" engineers who started last summer. bad crop (even though IB graduated before the other folks and they're all from various schools). a bunch just don't get it.
> 
> one wired a fiber pair to a test switch last week...


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

MadamPirate PE said:


> View attachment 18565


I KNOW


----------



## DLD PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> Yeah... IB still doesn't get complicated projects, it given small tasks or as-builts.
> 
> it's been a year. over actually.
> 
> we have issues with some other "new grad" engineers who started last summer. bad crop (even though IB graduated before the other folks and they're all from various schools). a bunch just don't get it.
> 
> one wired a fiber pair to a test switch last week...


Is his name "Duran?"


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

V = IR

P = IV


----------



## User1

if it's a bunch of people maybe it needs to be a lunch and learn or learning discussion where it's walked through? 

also WHY ARE PEOPLE LEANING TOWNIE BC IT SEEMS SUSPISH


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> My reads:
> 
> townie++
> 
> @LyceeFruit PE
> 
> townie+
> 
> @NikR_PE
> 
> neutral
> 
> @Audi driver, P.E.
> 
> mafia+
> 
> @SaltySteve @jean15paul_PE @txjennah PE @MadamPirate PE


How do you have any reads at all? I can't glean any useful info from the events of this round


----------



## DLD PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> How do you have any reads at all? I can't glean any useful info from the events of this round


Mafia don't glean.  They lurk.

Lurking:  RB, you, Lycee.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

DuranDuran said:


> Mafia don't glean.  They lurk.
> 
> Lurking:  RB, you, Lycee.


TXJ is lurky. What about her?


----------



## User1

it's also suspish that usually maf has killed rb by now.


----------



## User1

MadamPirate PE said:


> TXJ is lurky. What about her?


hm is this suspish too bc you werent called out but you're defending suspicious people!


----------



## User1

EVERYBODY THAT IS NOT DED RN IS SUSPISH.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

tj_PE said:


> EVERYBODY THAT IS NOT DED RN IS SUSPISH.


That's kinda how it ends up at this part of the game LOL



tj_PE said:


> hm is this suspish too bc you werent called out but you're defending suspicious people!


I'm not defending, I'm just trying to figure out his definition of lurky!


----------



## User1

MadamPirate PE said:


> That's kinda how it ends up at this part of the game LOL


there's just been like no discush and no info shared that i've seen 

maybe jaykay made it like 6 maf


----------



## MadamPirate PE

tj_PE said:


> there's just been like no discush and no info shared that i've seen
> 
> maybe jaykay made it like 6 maf


Well, we are a bunch of idiots and killed our cop the first day.


----------



## User1

not me!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

:violin:


----------



## Dothracki PE

I vote for


----------



## txjennah PE

tj_PE said:


> hm is this suspish too bc you werent called out but you're defending suspicious people!


I'm lurky because I have a client deadline today.

~~but you don't have to take my word for it.gif~~


----------



## JayKay PE

tj_PE said:


> there's just been like no discush and no info shared that i've seen
> 
> maybe jaykay made it like 6 maf


I would fucking love this round. Like leading cows to slaughter. 
 

But mafia. So it’d prob be pool party themed.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

I'm not lurky. I just have no idea what to say. No one is talking about the game and voting has been all over the place. Also, several meetings today include one I had to lead so lots of prep work.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

tj_PE said:


> if it's a bunch of people maybe it needs to be a lunch and learn or learning discussion where it's walked through?
> 
> also WHY ARE PEOPLE LEANING TOWNIE BC IT SEEMS SUSPISH


yeah, our new DM is doing something or other with the newbs. but they started, went on vacation, then lockdown so hard.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

tj_PE said:


> do u have reasons? am curious


Either lycee is making the noob move of going after anyone targeting her, or the mafia is making the noob move of making it look like she is targeting people. We've been playing long enough to be inclined to the latter.

@Audi driver, P.E. is @Audi driver, P.E. and doesn't want to play.

Every else is suspish by default. Guilty until proven innocent. Some players are quieter than normal, some are playing normal. No ones else is giving their reads... so...


----------



## JayKay PE

Current vote (still):

2 @Audi driver, P.E. (nik, MP)

1 @RBHeadge PE (lycee)


----------



## JayKay PE

Time!!!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

JayKay PE said:


> Time!!!


*chews nails nervously*


----------



## User1

Laame


----------



## JayKay PE

Things were quiet at Costco.  Too quiet.

Finding themselves separated from the group, thank God, @Audi driver, P.E. wandered from sample station to sample station.  Wearing New Balances, sensible khaki-colored shorts, and a blue collared shirt, they looked like approximately 16 other dads who were also wandering in a strange sort of ritualistic grazing pattern.  One station was tortillas topped with guacamole and pico.  Another was chicken cilantro dumplings.  The last was a massage chair that looked suspiciously butt-oriented, so they avoided that.

They were just about to eat a wedge of cheese, they had swiped it when a sample associate had their back turned, when the rest of the group found them.

“Where have you been?” @LyceeFruit PE squawked, arms waving wildly, “Everyone keeps dying and you’re here eating cheese?”

“I mean, it’s almost $19 a pound, it’s a superior cheese.” @Audi driver, P.E. responded as they debated taking another wedge.  The sample provider seemed distracted by the other members of the group and were thus being inattentive to their product.

So distracted by the unattended dairy product, @Audi driver, P.E. didn’t hear the accusations thrown their way.  

They were halfway through another wedge, eating it like an apple, that they missed the barbed and pointed discussions of @NikR_PE and @RBHeadge PE, the only two members of the group who don’t have Costco memberships.  They also missed the large wheel of Parmigiano Reggiano that was carefully maneuvered off the countertop.

As @Audi driver, P.E.’s body twitched and cooled on the floor, top half dented by the 72 pound wheel of cheese, other members stepped around their body so they could sample the remaining cheese that had been set out.

@Audi driver, P.E. was a normal Costco customer.  

The remaining players are:

@MadamPirate PE, @NikR_PE, @txjennah PE, @jean15paul_PE, @RBHeadge PE, @SaltySteve, and @LyceeFruit PE

The final vote was:

2 @Audi driver, P.E. (nik, MP)

1 @RBHeadge PE (lycee)


----------



## User1




----------



## DLD PE




----------



## LyceeFruit PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Either lycee is making the noob move of going after anyone targeting her, or the mafia is making the noob move of making it look like she is targeting people. We've been playing long enough to be inclined to the latter.
> 
> @Audi driver, P.E. is @Audi driver, P.E. and doesn't want to play.
> 
> Every else is suspish by default. Guilty until proven innocent. Some players are quieter than normal, some are playing normal. No ones else is giving their reads... so...


tbh picking people at random - been distracted with work. 95% with that awful review and the remaining bit is easy.


----------



## DLD PE

Town is about to get blanked by the mafia.

This is what happens when you defund the police.


----------



## JayKay PE

Sorry for the quick update; have a ton of shit imploding at work and I'm trying to juggle too many things.:

---

With the plethora of samples being ingested, and the body of @Audi driver, P.E. being slowly dragged towards the refrigerated section of the warehouse, it took a moment to realize the employees were removing another body.  It seems when @Audi driver, P.E. had fell under the copious amounts of cheese, someone had pushed @NikR_PE beneath them.  It was a 2-for-1 special with @NikR_PE only being discovered afterwards.

@NikR_PE was killed by the mafia last night.

The remaining players are:

@MadamPirate PE, @txjennah PE, @jean15paul_PE, @RBHeadge PE, @SaltySteve, and @LyceeFruit PE


----------



## User1

Yep


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Alright, that's it, he's been quiet too long. @JayKay PE I vote for @SaltySteve.


----------



## DLD PE

tj_PE said:


> there's just been like no discush and no info shared that i've seen
> 
> maybe jaykay made it like 6 maf


It's RB, JP and MP.  She let MP have her revenge lol.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

@JayKay PE im still gonna vote for @RBHeadge PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE

DuranDuran said:


> She let MP have her revenge lol.


That is not true. I told you I was sorry.


----------



## txjennah PE

Hmm  I am suspecting either MP or lycee....it's unfair to you @LyceeFruit PE but every time I see a pic of Moo, I think MAFIA!!!


----------



## JayKay PE

Vote update:

1 @SaltySteve (MP)

1 @RBHeadge PE (lycee)


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

txjennah PE said:


> Hmm  I am suspecting either MP or lycee....it's unfair to you @LyceeFruit PE but every time I see a pic of Moo, I think MAFIA!!!


but i haven't shared one since we started! my pics were before the start time! jus' sayin'


----------



## DLD PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> but i haven't shared one since we started! my pics were before the start time! jus' sayin'


Everyone here has LONG memories....if I remember correctly.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

DuranDuran said:


> Everyone here has LONG memories....if I remember correctly.


:Locolaugh:


----------



## txjennah PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> but i haven't shared one since we started! my pics were before the start time! jus' sayin'


----------



## Dothracki PE

JayKay PE said:


> Things were quiet at Costco.  Too quiet.
> 
> Finding themselves separated from the group, thank God, @Audi driver, P.E. wandered from sample station to sample station.  Wearing New Balances, sensible khaki-colored shorts, and a blue collared shirt, they looked like approximately 16 other dads who were also wandering in a strange sort of ritualistic grazing pattern.  One station was tortillas topped with guacamole and pico.  Another was chicken cilantro dumplings.  The last was a massage chair that looked suspiciously butt-oriented, so they avoided that.
> 
> They were just about to eat a wedge of cheese, they had swiped it when a sample associate had their back turned, when the rest of the group found them.
> 
> “Where have you been?” @LyceeFruit PE squawked, arms waving wildly, “Everyone keeps dying and you’re here eating cheese?”
> 
> “I mean, it’s almost $19 a pound, it’s a superior cheese.” @Audi driver, P.E. responded as they debated taking another wedge.  The sample provider seemed distracted by the other members of the group and were thus being inattentive to their product.
> 
> So distracted by the unattended dairy product, @Audi driver, P.E. didn’t hear the accusations thrown their way.
> 
> They were halfway through another wedge, eating it like an apple, that they missed the barbed and pointed discussions of @NikR_PE and @RBHeadge PE, the only two members of the group who don’t have Costco memberships.  They also missed the large wheel of Parmigiano Reggiano that was carefully maneuvered off the countertop.
> 
> As @Audi driver, P.E.’s body twitched and cooled on the floor, top half dented by the 72 pound wheel of cheese, other members stepped around their body so they could sample the remaining cheese that had been set out.
> 
> @Audi driver, P.E. was a normal Costco customer.
> 
> The remaining players are:
> 
> @MadamPirate PE, @NikR_PE, @txjennah PE, @jean15paul_PE, @RBHeadge PE, @SaltySteve, and @LyceeFruit PE
> 
> The final vote was:
> 
> 2 @Audi driver, P.E. (nik, MP)
> 
> 1 @RBHeadge PE (lycee)


I cannot believe a 72 pound wheel of cheese is a real thing that people can buy...




EDIT: OMG THE REVIEWS ON THIS ARE HILARIOUS!

DOUBLE EDIT: THE NUTRITIONAL FACTS STATE THERE ARE 1152 SERVINGS IN ONE WHEEL!!!


----------



## JayKay PE

Dothracki said:


> I cannot believe a 72 pound wheel of cheese is a real thing that people can buy...
> 
> View attachment 18577
> 
> 
> EDIT: OMG THE REVIEWS ON THIS ARE HILARIOUS!
> 
> DOUBLE EDIT: THE NUTRITIONAL FACTS STATE THERE ARE 1152 SERVINGS IN ONE WHEEL!!!


WHY WOULD YOU NOT TRUST BOTH MY KNOWLEDGE OF COSTCO AND MY KNOWLEDGE OF CHEESE!?!?!?!!

1152 servings ≈ a long weekend for me.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

JayKay PE said:


> Sorry for the quick update; have a ton of shit imploding at work and I'm trying to juggle too many things.:
> 
> ---
> 
> With the plethora of samples being ingested, and the body of @Audi driver, P.E. being slowly dragged towards the refrigerated section of the warehouse, it took a moment to realize the employees were removing another body.  It seems when @Audi driver, P.E. had fell under the copious amounts of cheese, someone had pushed @NikR_PE beneath them.  It was a 2-for-1 special with @NikR_PE only being discovered afterwards.
> 
> @NikR_PE was killed by the mafia last night.
> 
> The remaining players are:
> 
> @MadamPirate PE, @txjennah PE, @jean15paul_PE, @RBHeadge PE, @SaltySteve, and @LyceeFruit PE


Two guys, one cheese.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

RBHeadge PE said:


> My reads:
> 
> townie++
> 
> @LyceeFruit PE @txjennah PE
> 
> townie+
> 
> @NikR_PE @SaltySteve
> 
> neutral
> 
> @Audi driver, P.E.
> 
> mafia+++++++
> 
> @RBHeadge PE @jean15paul_PE  @MadamPirate PE


FIFY. Folks, you can decide to believe me or not.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Dothracki said:


> I cannot believe a 72 pound wheel of cheese is a real thing that people can buy...
> 
> View attachment 18577
> 
> 
> EDIT: OMG THE REVIEWS ON THIS ARE HILARIOUS!
> 
> DOUBLE EDIT: THE NUTRITIONAL FACTS STATE THERE ARE 1152 SERVINGS IN ONE WHEEL!!!


@JayKay PE is like the mayor of Costco. Of course they know there's a 72lb wheel of cheese available! 

Costco is lyfe (at least for JK since we don't have Costco in Maine)


----------



## txjennah PE

@JayKay PE I vote for @MadamPirate PE


----------



## JayKay PE

Vote update:

1 @SaltySteve (MP)

1 @RBHeadge PE (lycee)

1 @MadamPirate PE (txj)


----------



## Dothracki PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> @JayKay PE is like the mayor of Costco. Of course they know there's a 72lb wheel of cheese available!
> 
> Costco is lyfe (at least for JK since we don't have Costco in Maine)


I've only been to Costo with my parents when I was younger. I didn't really have grocery/appliance/clothing/basically everything store envy then like I do now. But it's not really worth going to a bulk item store when it is just my wife and I in an apartment at the moment.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Dothracki said:


> I've only been to Costo with my parents when I was younger. I didn't really have grocery/appliance/clothing/basically everything store envy then like I do now. But it's not really worth going to a bulk item store when it is just my wife and I in an apartment at the moment.


i dislike buying TP and tampons so buying it bulk once or so a year in appealing but otherwise, I have little use for a store like Costco


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> i dislike buying TP and tampons so buying it bulk once or so a year in appealing but otherwise, I have little use for a store like Costco


Do you feel like you're *flushing your money down the toilet*!

Huh.... Huh


----------



## RBHeadge PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> Do you feel like you're *flushing your money down the toilet*!
> 
> Huh.... Huh


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> Do you feel like you're *flushing your money down the toilet*!
> 
> Huh.... Huh


heh

I mean you are tho. But we don't have the space for a bidet (very small clearance between toilet &amp; shower and toilet &amp; vanity) which is less wasteful (financially and environmentally) and I'm skivved out over reusable toilet paper (it is a thing, i've seen *new* rolls of it, I already question if our washer is truly cleaning our clothes...). And there's the environmental &amp; financial argument to be made for reusable pads/period undies/menstrual cups (plus some mainstream period products can be toxic to some people so it's better for your health as well) but a menstrual cup is a whole process (getting the right size, getting it in there, emptying it, sterilizing it) which is also a financial hit.

so for right now at least, yes I'm literally flushing money away.


----------



## Roarbark

JayKay PE said:


> “It looked oddly offended, as if it had attempted to be friends with a chipmunk speaking another language, but then had been cut down mid-apology.


 

Aw. I don't log in for ONE day, and this is what happens? (Deadline at end of day, and google chrome wasn't working, which was actually VERY helpful for my productivity).

RIP, me. 

Hi everyone!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

@JayKay PE I vote for @SaltySteve


----------



## JayKay PE

Vote update:

2 @SaltySteve (MP, RB)

1 @RBHeadge PE (lycee)

1 @MadamPirate PE (txj)


----------



## User1

Hm


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

JayKay PE said:


> Vote update:
> 
> 2 @SaltySteve (MP, RB)
> 
> 1 @RBHeadge PE (lycee)
> 
> 1 @MadamPirate PE (txj)


Lookey here. Mafia ganging up on Steve.


----------



## DLD PE




----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

DuranDuran said:


> View attachment 18582


I like how I'm not dead in your chart. Because you can't kill someone not playing.


----------



## JayKay PE

Dothracki said:


> I've only been to Costo with my parents when I was younger. I didn't really have grocery/appliance/clothing/basically everything store envy then like I do now. But it's not really worth going to a bulk item store when it is just my wife and I in an apartment at the moment.


*feels awkward being a single person who buys in bulk*
 

I like peppers and large things of yogurt. Plus a majority of things I buy take forever for me to finish, which works out for me since some of the keto/protein stuff I buy is sooooooo much cheaper at Costco.


----------



## Dothracki PE

JayKay PE said:


> *feels awkward being a single person who buys in bulk*
> 
> 
> I like peppers and large things of yogurt. Plus a majority of things I buy take forever for me to finish, which works out for me since some of the keto/protein stuff I buy is sooooooo much cheaper at Costco.


Lol don't be. It makes sense if you have the storage space and buy stuff that doesn't go bad right away. My wife does have a BJ's membership, which is similar to Costco. But we don't go there too often.


----------



## JayKay PE

Dothracki said:


> Lol don't be. It makes sense if you have the storage space and buy stuff that doesn't go bad right away. My wife does have a BJ's membership, which is similar to Costco. But we don't go there too often.


I fucking love BJs and I’m pissed that the closest one is 4+ hours away. I prefer them over Costco, tbh, but I didn’t want this round to be the “BJ round”. There are just certain connotations that I did not wish upon the mafia thread.


----------



## JayKay PE

Time!


----------



## RBHeadge PE




----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

RBHeadge PE said:


>


Good game, guys. Ya’ll really did mop the floor with us.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

gg


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Audi driver said:


> Lookey here. Mafia ganging up on Steve.


I'm curious as to why you cared all of a sudden? You hate this game.


----------



## DLD PE

Audi driver said:


> I like how I'm not dead in your chart. Because you can't kill someone not playing.


I obviously completely missed a day.  It didn't matter anyway lol.

@Audi driver, P.E. I think you're a pretty cool and funny guy, but in terms of EB Mafia you must be one of strangest characters on here!  It's hilarious.

I figured it out.  You're one of the imaginary characters (playing but not playing).  From now on, you're iAudiDriver.


----------



## DLD PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> gg


Good game RB!  You guys made it look easy lol.


----------



## JayKay PE

A rallying cry came from @RBHeadge PE as they abruptly turned to bludgeon @SaltySteve to death with a Galanz French Door Air Fryer Toaster Oven, joined by @MadamPirate PE who used a slightly smaller appliance but just as heavy: the KitchenAid Professional Series 6 Quart Bowl Lift Stand Mixer with Flex Edge (something they’ve been looking for son long, but it was worth the damage to the box to take out the unsuspecting @SaltySteve).  The blunt trauma snapped @SaltySteve’s neck on the first hit, but the subsequent attacks forced them to their knees until, with one final kick, they slumped down in the home goods aisle next to the wall-mounted vacuums.  

@LyceeFruit PE and @txjennah PE were next, barely having a moment to respond before they found themselves both clotheslined by the newest camo leggings that were just being put out on the tables.  @txjennah PE’s head slammed on the floor and they were out like a light, pant’s leg caught in a nearby cart wheel, dragged away by an obviously overwhelmed soccer mom with seven children.  @LyceeFruit PE struggled into a half crouching pose only to look, *ULTIMATE BETRAYAL* in their eyes, when @MadamPirate PE approached with a KS1 putter.  They didn’t need to hit the head far, they just needed to hit it far enough.

Following the carnage, and without wasting a moment, @RBHeadge PE reached into their back pocket to pull out an even more fearsome weapon: A BUSINESS MEMBERSHIP COMBINED WITH A COSTCO-BRANDED CITI CARD.  Of course, it made sense, since the mafia was a business in the end, and it wouldn’t make sense to have a normal membership that limited them to only two cardholders.  They turned to @madam and @jean15paul_PE with a smirk, the last member finally revealing themselves from where they had been completing the shopping required for an evil mastermind group.  A surprising amount of keto-specific snacks, ramen, and rotisserie chickens.

MAFIA WINS

Final vote:

2 @SaltySteve (MP, RB)

1 @RBHeadge PE (lycee)

1 @MadamPirate PE (txj)

@squaretaper LIT AF PE was the cop

@Dothracki was the doctor


----------



## MadamPirate PE

I'm super impressed with the mafia skillz this round.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

@JayKay PE I'm curious to hear your thoughts on the game.


----------



## User1

Such disappoint


----------



## User1

I bet I know who's idea it was to kill me night one.... AHEM


----------



## MadamPirate PE

tj_PE said:


> I bet I know who's idea it was to kill me night one.... AHEM


*kicks away some scales on the floor* iono


----------



## User1

MadamPirate PE said:


> *kicks away some scales on the floor* iono


Rude


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

OMG I forgot to vote to secure the win


----------



## User1

Also still don't know where it's confirmed who was maf?


----------



## User1

Oh jp mp and rb?


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

The evening got crazy and we went to Costco (seriously).

View attachment 18583


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

That's only about half of the haul.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

AND GUESS WHO KEPT VOTING FOR RB!?


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

My impression is the town gave up after day 2


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

I mean i was only half here anyway. But i had a feeling about RB


----------



## MadamPirate PE

@DuranDuran and I are square now.


----------



## DLD PE

DuranDuran said:


> @MadamPirate PE fair enough, but again, I voted for him out of retaliation for targeting me twice for no reason.  Still, I see your reasoning.
> 
> 1.  The mafia know I'm a townie, and there has been a target on my back from Day 1, so they won't bother to vote for me since they figure the town will eventually kill me.
> 
> 2.  I have to look at who hasn't voted for me or who hasn't voted at all.  I see one particularly unusual behavior.
> 
> @JayKay PE I vote for @RBHeadge PE


I had a hunch...


----------



## DLD PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> How do you have any reads at all? I can't glean any useful info from the events of this round






DuranDuran said:


> Mafia don't glean.  They lurk.
> 
> Lurking:  RB, you, Lycee.


And then another one, but it was too late at this point lol.  And for a while I thought it was Lycee, until MP voted this morning.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Heres a non-maf-Moo


----------



## DLD PE

A toast!  To @jean15paul_PE, @MadamPirate PE and @RBHeadge PE.  Good game!  You guys really handed it to us.  MP got her revenge and we got swept lol.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

DuranDuran said:


> I had a hunch...


We managed to keep RB under the radar for a bit.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> Heres a non-maf-Moo
> 
> View attachment 18586


Cow!

Kitty Moo:


----------



## RBHeadge PE

DuranDuran said:


> 1.  The mafia know I'm a townie, and there has been a target on my back from Day 1, so they won't bother to vote for me since they figure the town will eventually kill me.
> 
> 2.  I have to look at who hasn't voted for me or who hasn't voted at all.  I see one particularly unusual behavior.
> 
> @JayKay PE I vote for @RBHeadge PE


The first point is true.

I can't agree with the second point. I was one of several players who hadn't voted for you, or at all, at that point in the game. It's normal for me to skip the first vote and quite common that I abstain the second vote.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

MadamPirate PE said:


> @DuranDuran and I are square now.


@DuranDuran + @MadamPirate PE = @squaretaper LIT AF PE?


----------



## DLD PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> The first point is true.
> 
> I can't agree with the second point. I was one of several players who hadn't voted for you, or at all, at that point in the game. It's normal for me to skip the first vote and quite common that I abstain the second vote.


2.  I have to look at who hasn't voted for me or who hasn't voted at all.  *I see one particularly unusual behavior*.

@RBHeadge PE agree.  However, by the second day you often give advice or slightly mention some kind of plea for townies to start communicating or maybe start to identify a special role player, in this case maybe the doc since I think he was still alive at this point.  I didn't hear much (at all) "pleading" from you.  It was just a bit off.  Of course, I often read too much into these things anyway lol.


----------



## DLD PE

I still didn't suspect @MadamPirate PE until today, and @jean15paul_PE is next to impossible to read anyway, with @RBHeadge PEthis was a very strong team!

I would have liked to have seen the outcome if we didn't lose our cop on Day 1.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

You have a point there. There was an actual plan for me to do that stuff, but IRL got in the way. We're still only like 60% unpacked... and I keep finding things that need to be fixed.

_OMG, the previous owner had no f$%^ing clue how to maintain a pool. I swear he was actually trying to break it! I'm literally going to spend all of Thursday evening redoing the external pipes, valves, and waste lines._


----------



## DLD PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> You have a point there. There was an actual plan for me to do that stuff, but IRL got in the way. We're still only like 60% unpacked... and I keep finding things that need to be fixed.
> 
> _OMG, the previous owner had no f$%^ing clue how to maintain a pool. I swear he was actually trying to break it! I'm literally going to spend all of Thursday evening redoing the external pipes, valves, and waste lines._


Oh no!  I have no clue about pool maintenance (never been involved with those), but sounds like a nightmare!


----------



## DLD PE

Also great writing and modding @JayKay PE!


----------



## JayKay PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> You have a point there. There was an actual plan for me to do that stuff, but IRL got in the way. We're still only like 60% unpacked... and I keep finding things that need to be fixed.
> 
> _OMG, the previous owner had no f$%^ing clue how to maintain a pool. I swear he was actually trying to break it! I'm literally going to spend all of Thursday evening redoing the external pipes, valves, and waste lines._


WHAT DID I TELL YOU ABOUT THE POOL. I TOLD YOU IT WAS A TRAP!!!


----------



## JayKay PE

DuranDuran said:


> Also great writing and modding @JayKay PE!


I give you your +1000 rep


----------



## RBHeadge PE

JayKay PE said:


> WHAT DID I TELL YOU ABOUT THE POOL. I TOLD YOU IT WAS A TRAP!!!


You didn't have to tell me. I knew it was a money pit going into it! But Mrs. Headge likes it and she has 51% of the vote so here am I.

What I wasn't prepared for was how piss-poorly it was maintained. The chemicals were beyond fubar'd: pH~6, alkalinity &lt;10. Multi-valve gasket is busted and leaks into the waste line. So the dummy plugged up the waste line in at least two locations in the the pipes! So there's no way to backwash or drop the waterline.

I found at least one of the blockages, so I'll fix the gasket, unblock it and run an above grave temporary waste line. It'll be good enough for a month. Next spring I'll do more work to install better valves, clean or replace the filter, instal a real chlorinator, and get a proper waste line to the sewer.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> _OMG, the previous owner had no f$%^ing clue how to maintain a pool. I swear he was actually trying to break it! I'm literally going to spend all of Thursday evening redoing the external pipes, valves, and waste lines._


He (the previous owner) never wanted that damn pool anyway! His wife had been asking for years, but he always managed to convince her that it wasn't a good financial decision. She was never really convinced, but she would defer; the dutiful wife. It was the guilt of the affair that finally prompted him to give in. He committed to changing his life, to turning over a new leaf, to finally buying the pool. It wasn't until the 3rd indiscretion that his mistress told him that she was pregnant. "Ugghh," now he'd have to tell his wife. "Maybe she'll understand; she's always been an understanding person." His hope was crushed when she demanded a divorce. All the time and energy and sacrifices she had made, the emotional load she carried. "Fuck him!" But he couldn't understand. He didn't possess the intellect or empathy to understand how his actions affected other people. "Why does the world keep shitting on me," he wondered. "It just not fair. Well she can have the house but she's not getting this pool!" And slowly over the months of fighting and lawyers and negotiations, he began to sabotage it. For some reason the pool became the physical representation of the source of his problems. He needed something to blame. "I mean, it can't be me, right?" It wasn't a genuine question. Finally, as the divorce was finalized, the pool was ruined. "Take that!" he thought silently. Little did he know that she already had a buyer for the house, a shifty-eyed, nuclear engineer. She's now on a beach with a handsome male entanglement, and a large bank account. She got the last laugh.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

I guess I felt like writing. ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## Dothracki PE

I CAN FINALLY SAY THIS NOW!


----------



## Dothracki PE

DuranDuran said:


> I still didn't suspect @MadamPirate PE until today, and @jean15paul_PE is next to impossible to read anyway, with @RBHeadge PEthis was a very strong team!
> 
> I would have liked to have seen the outcome if we didn't lose our cop on Day 1.


After I was nightkilled, looking at our spreadsheets, and the general thread, I suspected @MadamPirate PE and @RBHeadge PE and @NikR_PE as the mafia, but I was wrong with the last one. Really good play to you both and @jean15paul_PE.

For the record, my two attempted saves were actually for MP day 1 and Saltysteve day 2. I would have tried to save myself if I could knowing that I went into the lycee-trap. But that was probably just coincidence.


----------



## Dothracki PE

TRIP POST


----------



## JayKay PE

MadamPirate PE said:


> @JayKay PE I'm curious to hear your thoughts on the game.


A delightful shit show from start to finish.  The way the randomizer worked was that a huge conglomerate of townies were chosen (who didn't play) and, unfortunately, the mafia was filled with players who do play (often every round).  I was also super overwhelmed at work/had a fucked up sleep schedule for some reason so I didn't get to do as much writing and world building as I usually did.

Do like including cheese in the story.  Only highlight of this rounds, besides me getting to talk about Costco a lot, which is one of my favorite pastimes.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Excellent modding and writing


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

I kinda wanna mod again... thinking of theme... hiking...


----------



## DLD PE

I'm out for next round.  I will be out of town, so won't be able to contribute much if I played, and I don't want to be a "non-participating" player.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

How are we feeling about the prohibition of the townie PM thread?


----------



## DLD PE

MadamPirate PE said:


> How are we feeling about the prohibition of the townie PM thread?


Mafia have won last three rounds.  I think the first two were close.  This last one, not close.  I still think the current rules are well-balanced.  More active participation would help the town.  

The round before last was not really a team win, as @RBHeadge PE pointed out, more of a personal victory.  Fair enough, but we basically lost one maf early and the other was in effect a "non-active" player, so it was essentially an individual win. Not saying good or bad, just saying most of the recent rounds have depended on how active the special roles (including mafia) players were.  This past round, the cop effectively committed suicide and the mafia team had strong, active, experienced players, hence the lopsided victory.

This is just a game, and a lot of it is way for us on EB forums to socialize, so the EB Mafia game should remain light-hearted and fun.  I'd like to hear the opinions of the less active players and have them suggest what we could change to make it more fun for them.  The more fun it is, the more people might be inclined to participate/post more often.   Just my thoughts.  

I'm fine either way (PMs allowed or not).


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

MadamPirate PE said:


> I'm curious as to why you cared all of a sudden? You hate this game.


This confuses me.


----------



## User1

MadamPirate PE said:


> @DuranDuran and I are square now.


@squaretaper LIT AF PE can u confirm


----------



## User1

MadamPirate PE said:


> How are we feeling about the prohibition of the townie PM thread?


i dont have opinions because noone ever includes me even though i'm always a townie (RUDE)


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

tj_PE said:


> i dont have opinions because noone ever includes me even though i'm always a townie (RUDE)


Sames.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

tj_PE said:


> i dont have opinions because noone ever includes me even though i'm always a townie (RUDE)


See, I get included far too often considering I am never playing. Rude!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

MadamPirate PE said:


> How are we feeling about the prohibition of the townie PM thread?


I'd like to reinstate PMs. It skews the game mechanics towards the town but it significantly increases the socializing and team building. We've been missing the latter for the last few months.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> I'd like to reinstate PMs. It skews the game mechanics towards the town but it significantly increases the socializing and team building. We've been missing the latter for the last few months.


@RBHeadge PE is a leader


----------



## Roarbark

DuranDuran said:


> More active participation would help the town.


DON'T TELL ME WHAT TO DO.

Personally, I've just been a lot more busy for the last X rounds, so I haven't been able to do much posting of any sort. Especially this round.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I’m in for next round and OK with re-incorporating PM’s. We can always elect to ban them temporarily again if we’re feeling competitive.

Also @jean15paul_PE your narrative was brilliant. I wish I could write like that.


----------



## Dothracki PE

Just for my understanding, the PM rule would give everyone free game over who can PM who? So it is up to each player to PM certain people or groups of people to discuss voting and whatnot in private? If you make the wrong choice and include a mafia member in PM, that mafia gets some insider knowledge?


----------



## JayKay PE

Dothracki said:


> Just for my understanding, the PM rule would give everyone free game over who can PM who? So it is up to each player to PM certain people or groups of people to discuss voting and whatnot in private? If you make the wrong choice and include a mafia member in PM, that mafia gets some insider knowledge?


Yup.  It turns into a lot of stress on my end.  I'm really bad at mafia when the PM rule is in place/I usually get killed the first day/night because when I'm not modding: jaykay is a super spazz and gives off plotting vibes.  A lot of the PMing usually starts with the cop investigating someone/finding them to be a normal townie (hopefully) and then slowly increasing the group PM.

Unless you accidentally include a mafia member who is acting super well.  Which has happened I think once?


----------



## NikR_PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> I’m in for next round and OK with re-incorporating PM’s. We can always elect to ban them temporarily again if we’re feeling competitive.
> 
> Also @jean15paul_PE your narrative was brilliant. I wish I could write like that.


I missed last couple days so I went back to read. Damn @jean15paul_PE, is your TV stuck on telenovela channel.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

tj_PE said:


> @squaretaper LIT AF PE can u confirm


If it ain't a square, it's a quadrilateral.


----------



## User1

JayKay PE said:


> I'm really bad at mafia when the PM rule is in place/I usually get killed the first day/night because when I'm not modding: jaykay is a super spazz and gives off plotting vibes.


SUSPISH


----------



## JayKay PE

tj_PE said:


> SUSPISH


SHOW ME A ROUND WHERE I WAS NON-MAFIA WHERE I DID NOT DIE?  SHOW ME A ROUND WHERE I WAS A SPECIAL CHARACTER, YET ALL I DID WAS FLAIL ABOUT CONFUSED BY EVERYTHING.  SHOW ME.


----------



## User1

JayKay PE said:


> SHOW ME A ROUND WHERE I WAS NON-MAFIA WHERE I DID NOT DIE?  SHOW ME A ROUND WHERE I WAS A SPECIAL CHARACTER, YET ALL I DID WAS FLAIL ABOUT CONFUSED BY EVERYTHING.  SHOW ME.


suspicious until proven innocent


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

tj_PE said:


> suspicious until proven innocent GUILTY


FIFY


----------



## DLD PE

Oh have we started another round already?


----------



## User1

DuranDuran said:


> Oh have we started another round already?


i just think it's highly suspect that jk is already presenting a defense "without" any information


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

tj_PE said:


> i just think it's highly suspect that jk is already presenting a defense "without" any information


You must be new.


----------



## User1

Audi driver said:


> You must be new.


hi, who you?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

tj_PE said:


> hi, who you?


New phone, who dis?


----------



## DLD PE

New name, new #.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

tj_PE said:


> hi, who you?


No one. Please ignore.


----------



## txjennah PE

I could go either way with reinstating PMs.  Having PMs brought a lot of intrigue and definitely made the game more fun for me.  Not having them does make it a more balanced way to play though.  I honestly haven't enjoyed the multiple special roles and am glad we haven't been playing that way in awhile.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Dothracki said:


> Just for my understanding, the PM rule would give everyone free game over who can PM who? So it is up to each player to PM certain people or groups of people to discuss voting and whatnot in private? If you make the wrong choice and include a mafia member in PM, that mafia gets some insider knowledge?


Yes.

A lot of vetting and intrigue happened in the PMs. Honestly, some of our best game moments happened in the PMs. It adds another dimension to the game. It adds ways to lie and deceive and to figure out who is engaging in that behavior. And it's not just the mafia doing cloak and dagger in the PMs, the townies have to engage in it too to help to get relevant information or lay traps. In the most elaborate games it turns into a hunter-killer genre game.

A big part of the PM _shadow_ game is all about compartmentalization and INFOSEC.  

But gameplay aside, it's great for socializing. You get to know your fellow posters better by playing on teams with them. I thought that had more value than the game itself.



JayKay PE said:


> Yup.  It turns into a lot of stress on my end.  I'm really bad at mafia when the PM rule is in place/I usually get killed the first day/night because when I'm not modding: jaykay is a super spazz and gives off plotting vibes.


I hadn't thought about it but you're right. Your gameplay was less spazzy after we got rid of PMs.



JayKay PE said:


> A lot of the PMing usually starts with the cop investigating someone/finding them to be a normal townie (hopefully) and then slowly increasing the group PM.
> 
> Unless you accidentally include a mafia member who is acting super well.  Which has happened I think once?


The cop thread @JayKay PE is mentioning is called the "townie thread". And mafia have gotten into the thread on multiple occasions. 

A big part of the PM _shadow_ game is compartmentalization and INFOSEC. 



DuranDuran said:


> Oh have we started another round already?


do the rounds ever stop?



JayKay PE said:


> SHOW ME A ROUND WHERE I WAS NON-MAFIA WHERE I DID NOT DIE?  SHOW ME A ROUND WHERE I WAS A SPECIAL CHARACTER, YET ALL I DID WAS FLAIL ABOUT CONFUSED BY EVERYTHING.  SHOW ME.


You had one earlier this year where you lived to the end! I protected you on what should have been the last night to ensure your survival... we uhh wound up playing another two days until we voted out that last mafia. And I think you won as a JOAT once. Speaking of which,

you certainly don't flail when playing the cop. That's when you march around with a set of 50 lb brass-ones successfully imposing your will on the thread.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

I'll mod next round, starting Tuesday? (Monday is a holiday). 

Who is in?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

in


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Count me in


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

I'm in.

I'm cool with PMs. The only thing I don't like about the PMs is that by the end of the game, everything is happening in PM and the main thread is dead. Makes it boring if you're not part of the "Confirmed townie" or "mafia" PMs.

My personal preference. I like variety. Every mod should get to specify their rules. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Dothracki PE

I am in


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Also @jean15paul_PE your narrative was brilliant. I wish I could write like that.


I'm really not a good writer. But I'm an ok story-teller. (I don't know if that counts as a creative pursuit.) Coming up with a story is hard for me. But if I have a story already. I can put together the words to make it very interesting.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

@MadamPirate PE modded round?? I'M IN AND I MIGHT EVEN TAKE IT SEMI SERIOUSLY.

maybe


----------



## JayKay PE

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> maybe super seriously b/c jk is playing









o hai i'll play.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Ooooh, I have a thought nugget for a theme.


----------



## Roarbark

RBHeadge PE said:


> do the rounds ever stop?


No, they only grow rounder. 

I'm in.


----------



## Roarbark

MadamPirate PE said:


> Ooooh, I have a thought nugget for a theme.


The theme is chicken nuggets?


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Roarbark said:


> The theme is chicken nuggets?


Either murder cult or jacked up CSI, I haven't decided yet.


----------



## Roarbark

This is the way.


----------



## txjennah PE

I'll play.

and I like the idea of PM/no PM left up to the mod.


----------



## chart94 PE

Ill play!


----------



## DLD PE

Dang I don't wanna be left out!

Ok I'll play. I will be out of town next week, but I'll have my phone.  I could keep the spreadsheet, but I don't have a scanner and when I try screen shot with my phone it doesn't show up very clear.  

Therefore, I'll play but just know I'll be busy playing golf, visiting in-laws, and sneaking in studying at night/early mornings.  If I'm "inactive" that's my excuse.

If I make an excuse early, it gives me an out when I'm quiet.  If not, people tend to vote for me just because I was mafia once upon a time in a galaxy far far away (notice no names mentioned).

Ok so I'm in, but don't expect much from me, or a little or a lot here and there depending.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

DuranDuran said:


> Dang I don't wanna be left out!
> 
> Ok I'll play. I will be out of town next week, but I'll have my phone.  I could keep the spreadsheet, but I don't have a scanner and when I try screen shot with my phone it doesn't show up very clear.
> 
> Therefore, I'll play but just know I'll be busy playing golf, visiting in-laws, and sneaking in studying at night/early mornings.  If I'm "inactive" that's my excuse.
> 
> If I make an excuse early, it gives me an out when I'm quiet.  If not, people tend to vote for me just because I was mafia once upon a time in a galaxy far far away (notice no names mentioned).
> 
> Ok so I'm in, but don't expect much from me, or a little or a lot here and there depending.


Aw dang, you were gonna be an NPC this time!


----------



## DLD PE

MadamPirate PE said:


> Aw dang, you were gonna be an NPC this time!


If there's an odd number of players, I volunteer to bow out.  If extra players are needed/desired, I'm in.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

DuranDuran said:


> If there's an odd number of players, I volunteer to bow out.  If extra players are needed/desired, I'm in.


Nah, it's okay, I'll find another NPC. Maybe @blybrook PE?


----------



## DLD PE

MadamPirate PE said:


> Nah, it's okay, I'll find another NPC. Maybe @blybrook PE?


We should vote for a NPC.

 @MadamPirate PE I vote @Audi driver, P.E. to be a NPC since he never wants to play and is always confused when people invite him or include him.


----------



## NikR_PE

@MadamPirate PE, I am in.


----------



## User1

DuranDuran said:


> Dang I don't wanna be left out!
> 
> Ok I'll play. I will be out of town next week, but I'll have my phone.  I could keep the spreadsheet, but I don't have a scanner and when I try screen shot with my phone it doesn't show up very clear.
> 
> Therefore, I'll play but just know I'll be busy playing golf, visiting in-laws, and sneaking in studying at night/early mornings.  If I'm "inactive" that's my excuse.
> 
> If I make an excuse early, it gives me an out when I'm quiet.  If not, people tend to vote for me just because I was mafia once upon a time in a galaxy far far away (notice no names mentioned).
> 
> Ok so I'm in, but don't expect much from me, or a little or a lot here and there depending.


AND????????????????????????????????????......................................


----------



## DLD PE

tj_PE said:


> AND????????????????????????????????????......................................


Vicious Fishes!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Roarbark said:


> nuggets


In French it's "new-ZHAY" ya heathen.


----------



## JayKay PE

chart94 said:


> Ill play!


o i c how it is!  JK mod = no chart play, they have 'oral surgery', MP mod = chart plays all week!  I KNOW YOU DON'T LIKE ME!  *sobs hysterically* 

Wait.  @DuranDuran is playing too?  Oh no.  Do I play because @squaretaper LIT AF PE is playing, or do I not play because @DuranDuran is playing.  My lower intestine is so conflicted!


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

DuranDuran said:


> We should vote for a NPC.
> 
> @MadamPirate PE I vote @Audi driver, P.E. to be a NPC since he never wants to play and is always confused when people invite him or include him.


No


----------



## JayKay PE

Audi driver said:


> No


@MadamPirate PE, I vote for @Audi driver, P.E. to not be a NPC and to instead play and be my best friend forever for life (otherwise known as biffle).


----------



## RBHeadge PE

In case anyone was curious how the pool maintenance went:


----------



## blybrook PE

MadamPirate PE said:


> Nah, it's okay, I'll find another NPC. Maybe @blybrook PE?


I'll be a NPC. The new job is keeping be busy and I'll be busy / random check-ins for the next few weeks.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

I forgot to say I was in @MadamPirate PE if it's not too late, i'd like to join, otherwise I'll be a NPC (plz no woodchipper)


----------



## JayKay PE

We starting today?


----------



## User1

i'll play too if not too late. is ok if too late.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Here's my players:

@RBHeadge PE @ChebyshevII PE @jean15paul_PE @Dothracki @squaretaper LIT AF PE @JayKay PE @Roarbark @txjennah PE @chart94 @DuranDuran @NikR_PE @LyceeFruit PE @tj_PE

I'll send roles out here in a bit, no later than 10:30 my time (Mountain). 

Also, thanks to @blybrook PE for being an NPC!


----------



## JayKay PE

I'm assuming @chart94 is maf, because their eyebrows are too beautiful to be a civil servant's, and no doctor I know cares about their looks unless they're plastic surgeons...who we all know have mafia ties.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

There are townsfolk (townies) and Mafia members. Townsfolk are going to try to eliminate the Mafia with extreme prejudice before the Mafia eliminates them. The game ends when either all of the Mafia is eliminated (town wins), or there are fewer townsfolk than Mafia members (Mafia wins).

*The game will start on Tuesday, September 8, 2020.  First town vote is today. *

The Mafia members are going to privately tell me who they would like to eliminate during the night. I will reveal to everyone what happened the next morning with some delightful storytelling.

During the day, everybody (townsfolk and Mafia) will publicly vote for a person to eliminate; I will eliminate the person with the most votes at the end of the day and reveal what their role was.

In addition to regular townsfolk and members of the Mafia, there is also a Doctor and a Cop. The Doctor can choose someone to “save” during the night; if they choose the same person the Mafia chose, then that player will escape elimination by the Mafia that night. The Cop can “investigate” players during the night.

The Mafia members know who each other are, but no one knows anyone else’s role except me. I have sent more specific instructions to the members of the Mafia, the Doctor, and the Cop. If you did not receive a PM from me, then you are a regular townsfolk/townie.

*Standard EB-mafia game rules apply. PMs are allowed this round. *

You may use this thread to vote and post about the game. Anyone (playing or not playing, eliminated or not) can use this thread to speculate, discuss, accuse, or otherwise participate in the game; just please make sure to follow regular EB forum guidelines.

To vote on a person to eliminate, mention me @MadamPirate PE  and tell me specifically that 1) you are voting and 2) the username of the person you are voting to eliminate.

Example:  @MadamPirate PE I vote for [SIZE=9.5pt]@Audi driver, P.E.[/SIZE] because I'm pretty sure they aren't a fan of tacos. 

*Please submit your votes by 9:00 PM EST/8:00 PM Central/7:00 PM Mountain/6:00 PM Pacific Time/Whatever Roar and Bly-time* ; I will count votes after that time as being for the next day.

Your vote only counts if you are playing and not yet eliminated. If there is a tie for most votes, I will pick one of the voted users at random and/or require the tied players to send me 10 rounds of 'rock, paper, scissors'. If there are no votes, I will pick a person at random (i.e. role will not matter) to eliminate; suffice it to say it’s in both groups’ best interest to vote for at least one person.

Finally, you are not allowed to reveal your role, privately or publicly, after you have been eliminated. You may not post screengrabs of private messages in this thread.

For reference, the players in this round are: 

@RBHeadge PE @ChebyshevII PE @jean15paul_PE @Dothracki @squaretaper LIT AF PE @JayKay PE @Roarbark @txjennah PE @chart94 @DuranDuran @NikR_PE @LyceeFruit PE @tj_PE

I already sent out messages for specific roles. If you did not receive a message, then you are a regular townie.

If you have any questions, or you would like me to tell you which players are still standing, please let me know.

Good luck to everyone!  Let's have fun!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Oh goodie! I didn't receive a PM!

I'm not going to vote for @squaretaper LIT AF PE the first day this time. You shouldn't either. Not even if he INSISTS he is maf.


----------



## User1

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Oh goodie! I didn't receive a PM!
> 
> I'm not going to vote for @squaretaper LIT AF PE the first day this time. You shouldn't either. Not even if he INSISTS he is maf.


BUT WHAT IF HE ACTUALLY IS THIS TIME?!?!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

tj_PE said:


> BUT WHAT IF HE ACTUALLY IS THIS TIME?!?!


Then we will find him.


----------



## User1

also no PM ! towniessssss lesgo


----------



## User1

@jean15paul_PE are you maf?


----------



## User1

@Roarbark are you maf?


----------



## User1

@Dothracki are you maf?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

tj_PE said:


> BUT WHAT IF HE ACTUALLY IS THIS TIME?!?!


I'm totes maf not maf this time. For realzies.


----------



## JayKay PE

MadamPirate PE said:


> Example:  @MadamPirate PE I vote for [SIZE=9.5pt]@Audi driver, P.E.[/SIZE] because I'm pretty sure they aren't a fan of tacos.


This seems like fake news.

Also, did not get a PM.  Kinda sad.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

I didn't get a PM either, I'm just a plain townie tayto.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> I didn't get a PM either, I'm just a plain townie tayto.


i know want a baked potato with cheddar cheese so thanks


----------



## RBHeadge PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> i know want a baked potato with cheddar cheese so thanks


with bacon and scallions too?


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> with bacon and scallions too?


no, i don't eat pork


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

LyceeFruit PE said:


> no, i don't eat pork


SUSPISH

(totally joking, no judgement here)


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

@MadamPirate PE I vote for @ChebyshevII PE because random spray and pray.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> @MadamPirate PE I vote for @ChebyshevII PE because random spray and pray.


Must. Resist. Retaliatory. Vote.

Fine. @MadamPirate PE I vote @LyceeFruit PE just because I don't want to be the only one on the board. Also because she doesn't eat bacon (yes, I just said it)


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Oops, I didn't follow protocol: @ChebyshevII PE are you maf??


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Am I doing this right?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

T-t-t-triple!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Vote update:

1 x @ChebyshevII PE (square)

1 x @LyceeFruit PE (chebs)


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Welp RETALIATION! @MadamPirate PE i vote for @ChebyshevII PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Vote update:

2 x @ChebyshevII PE (square, lycee)

1 x @LyceeFruit PE (chebs)


----------



## User1

hm. I'm going to go with 

@MadamPirate PE i vote for @jean15paul_PE 

he was the first to get asked and has not yet responded, which is unlike him. 

also its monday so i may be wrong but that's what i'm going with for now. 

thanks and hashtagpoke


----------



## User1

@RBHeadge PE are you maf?


----------



## User1

@LyceeFruit PE are you maf?


----------



## User1

@JayKay PE are you maf?


----------



## JayKay PE

tj_PE said:


> also its monday so i may be wrong but that's what i'm going with for now.


*squintiest of eyes*

I am not maf...but I'm not so sure about you


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Vote update:

2 x @ChebyshevII PE (square, lycee)

1 x @LyceeFruit PE (chebs)

1 x @jean15paul_PE (tj)


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Holy crap, @LyceeFruit PE a PT exploded at one of our sites.


----------



## User1

JayKay PE said:


> *squintiest of eyes*
> 
> I am not maf...but I'm not so sure about you


why? lol. because it's tuesday apparently? i'm 1000% not maf. promise.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

MadamPirate PE said:


> Holy crap, @LyceeFruit PE a PT exploded at one of our sites.


WE DON'T LIKE EXCITEMENT IN OUR BUSINESS.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Also, not maf.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Triple?


----------



## Roarbark

Morning friendos.



tj_PE said:


> @Roarbark are you maf?


Nopes, thank you for thinking of me   Are you?
Hope everyone had a good long (?) weekend. I worked most of the day yesterday, but still enjoyed it.


----------



## Roarbark

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> Also, not maf.


totes..... not maf?


----------



## Roarbark

MadamPirate PE said:


> Holy crap, @LyceeFruit PE a PT exploded at one of our sites.


What's a PT?  Parent teacher? Physical Therapy? Personal Time?
(Triple, which people seem to get excited about here.)


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Roarbark said:


> What's a PT?  Parent teacher? Physical Therapy? Personal Time?
> (Triple, which people seem to get excited about here.)


Potential transformer


----------



## Dothracki PE

tj_PE said:


> @Dothracki are you maf?









I am not mafia


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

tj_PE said:


> @jean15paul_PE are you maf?


Nope. I'm a regular townie.

@tj_PE are you mafia?



tj_PE said:


> hm. I'm going to go with
> 
> @MadamPirate PE i vote for @jean15paul_PE
> 
> he was the first to get asked and has not yet responded, which is unlike him.
> 
> also its monday so i may be wrong but that's what i'm going with for now.
> 
> thanks and hashtagpoke


Not mafia, just finally getting to catch up on EB (started earlier today but got interrupted). Non retaliatory vote incoming.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Roarbark said:


> What's a PT?  Parent teacher? Physical Therapy? Personal Time?
> (Triple, which people seem to get excited about here.)


Potential Transformer!


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> I'm totes maf not maf this time. For realzies.






squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> I didn't get a PM either, I'm just a plain townie tayto.


 Well this is different. I don't trust.

@MadamPirate PE I vote for @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Dangit, mod blocked my....

View attachment 18074


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Vote update:

2 x @ChebyshevII PE (square, lycee)

1 x @LyceeFruit PE (chebs)

1 x @jean15paul_PE (tj)

1 x @squaretaper LIT AF PE (jp)


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

MadamPirate PE said:


> 1 x @squaretaper LIT AF PE (jp)


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

@MadamPirate PE I change my vote to @jean15paul_PE because now I have a reason.


----------



## User1

@MadamPirate PE i withdraw my vote for @jean15paul_PE for now


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

tj_PE said:


> @MadamPirate PE i withdraw my vote for @jean15paul_PE for now


SUSPISH


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> SUSPISH


I agree


----------



## DLD PE

Sorry out of town and left phone at in-laws.  Can someone advise me who to random vote for?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

DuranDuran said:


> Sorry out of town and left phone at in-laws.  Can someone advise me who to random vote for?


I recommend @jean15paul_PE.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

@MadamPirate PE I change my vote to @tj_PE


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

DuranDuran said:


> Sorry out of town and left phone at in-laws.  Can someone advise me who to random vote for?






squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> I recommend @jean15paul_PE.


@DuranDuran

@squaretaper LIT AF PE claimed to be a townie this round. That's super suspicious. Now he wants you to vote for me because I voted for him. You should follow your gut.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Vote update:

1 x @ChebyshevII PE (lycee)

1 x @jean15paul_PE (square)

1 x @squaretaper LIT AF PE (jp)

1 x @tj_PE (chebs)


----------



## User1

wtf why?


----------



## User1

jean15paul_PE said:


> I agree


you agree it's suspicious i withdrew my vote for you? ok then i'll reinstate it??


----------



## User1

I am not mafia.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

tj_PE said:


> I am not mafia.


M-a-f-i-a completely spelled out? DOUBLE SUSPISH.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

tj_PE said:


> I am not mafia.


Willing to change my vote if a more compelling argument comes forward.


----------



## User1

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> M-a-f-i-a completely spelled out? DOUBLE SUSPISH.


why are you so active this round? triple suspish. 

i'm not maf. 

i'm not mafia.

i am a townie. promise.


----------



## User1

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Willing to change my vote if a more compelling argument comes forward.


all I've got so far is that I know I'm just a townie as usual.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

tj_PE said:


> why are you so active this round? triple suspish.


I was peer pressured to participate. NOT SUSPISH.


----------



## JayKay PE

I am so confused. 
 

@MadamPirate PE, I vote for @Audi driver, P.E.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

tj_PE said:


> you agree it's suspicious i withdrew my vote for you? ok then i'll reinstate it??




Yeah that's what I was implying. I was mostly joking because I should want you to withdraw a vote for me.

But I have found that voting and withdrawing tends to get me in trouble so I try not to do it. in general people seem to consider that behavior suspicious. although I don't think it is in your case. Just super random round 1.

The only person that is truly suspicious to me is square ...so far.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

JayKay PE said:


> I am so confused.
> 
> 
> @MadamPirate PE, I vote for @Audi driver, P.E.


Vote rejected.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

I'm NOT MAF!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

vhab49_PE said:


> I'm NOT MAF!


Thanks for not asking.


----------



## DLD PE

@MadamPirate PE I vote for @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

DuranDuran said:


> @MadamPirate PE I vote for @squaretaper LIT AF PE


DUDE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

I'm not maf. Y'all other townies need to start voting for the mafs.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Vote update:

1 x @ChebyshevII PE (lycee)

1 x @jean15paul_PE (square)

2 x @squaretaper LIT AF PE (jp, duran)

1 x @tj_PE (chebs)


----------



## RBHeadge PE

_Checks thread for first time in a couple hours._







That gif gets used a lot in this thread, but I think it's appropriate.



squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> tj_PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am not mafia.
> 
> 
> 
> M-a-f-i-a completely spelled out? DOUBLE SUSPISH.
Click to expand...





ChebyshevII PE said:


> tj_PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am not mafia.
> 
> 
> 
> Willing to change my vote if a more compelling argument comes forward.
Click to expand...

I tend to believe @tj_PE when she professes her townieness.



JayKay PE said:


> I am so confused.


ditto



DuranDuran said:


> Sorry out of town and left phone at in-laws.  Can someone advise me who to random vote for?


I was going to ask you the same thing!



vhab49_PE said:


> I'm NOT MAF!


But you're not townie either!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

I'ma go eat dinner. Be good, kids!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

MadamPirate PE said:


> I'ma go eat dinner. Be good, kids!


----------



## User1

@DuranDuran are you maf?


----------



## User1

@vhab49_PE are you maf? (impatient one)


----------



## User1

@txjennah PE are you maf?


----------



## User1

@chart94 are you maf?


----------



## User1

@NikR_PE are you maf?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

@MadamPirate PE I change my vote to @LyceeFruit PE again


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Vote update:

1 x @ChebyshevII PE (lycee)

1 x @jean15paul_PE (square)

2 x @squaretaper LIT AF PE (jp, duran)

1 x @LyceeFruit PE (chebs)


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

MadamPirate PE said:


> Holy crap, @LyceeFruit PE a PT exploded at one of our sites.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Moo played with 2 chocolate labs today and has basically been asleep since she got home. But if i share a pic, I'm maf...


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Also hate the update on mobileeeee


----------



## MadamPirate PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


>


Like, launched the top off it. It's in the hangout if you want to scroll back a bit.


----------



## JayKay PE

I want to vote for Duran, because it’s tradition, but I also want to force square to play...it means they’ll maybe walk less in Fitbit  

@MadamPirate PE, I vote for @jean15paul_PE


----------



## User1

ugh idk what to do


----------



## User1

3 way?


----------



## JayKay PE

tj_PE said:


> 3 way?


Fuck yes


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Vote update:

1 x @ChebyshevII PE (lycee)

2 x @jean15paul_PE (square, jk)

2 x @squaretaper LIT AF PE (jp, duran)

1 x @LyceeFruit PE (chebs)


----------



## User1

@MadamPirate PE I'mma vote for @LyceeFruit PE and hope whoever randomly dies is maf pls thanks

4u @JayKay PE


----------



## JayKay PE

THE TENSION OF MAYBE MAKING MP CHANGE THEIR NARRATIVE ON THE FLY


----------



## User1

I FEEL BAD ALREADY oh no what am i doing


----------



## User1

panic


----------



## User1

@MadamPirate PE i withdraw my vote for @LyceeFruit PE


----------



## User1

i can't handle the pressure


----------



## User1

SOMEONE CALL TIME OKAY


----------



## MadamPirate PE

TIME


----------



## Dothracki PE

This is a extremely confusing vote to read. So many strikethroughs...


----------



## MadamPirate PE

@squaretaper LIT AF PE @jean15paul_PE please send me 10 RPS each, please


----------



## JayKay PE

tj_PE said:


> @MadamPirate PE i withdraw my vote for @LyceeFruit PE


SUSPICIOUS


----------



## NikR_PE

tj_PE said:


> @NikR_PE are you maf?


No I am not.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

If I don't hear from @squaretaper LIT AF PE @jean15paul_PE in 10 mins, I'll roll for them.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

JP


 


42 87 82 3 36


 


 


 


Square


 


16 85 78 64 7

@blybrook PE dropped his cigarette butt on the ground, mashing it out with a quick twist of his foot. Popping his trench coat collar against the rain, he pushed off from under the eaves of the convenience store. He crossed the street, red and blue lights reflecting off his glasses. At the entrance to the alley, he nodded to the beat cops and they lifted the crime scene tape for him.

Ducking under, @blybrook PE took a notebook out of his pocket and started taking notes on the scene. The body was barely visible from the mouth of the alley, just a couple of fingers visible behind the dumpster. He surveyed his surroundings, seeing stray blood splatter up a wall. He slowly approached, making sure he didn’t step in anything… unsavory. CSI techs were wrapping up photos, so @blybrook PE stepped forward and squatted to examine the body.

@squaretaper LIT AF PE was laying face-up, multiple stab wounds to the chest. He was staring blankly toward the sky, his hands covered in defensive wounds. @blybrook PE shook his head gently, “so young, so much potential.” As the bear checked the dead man's pockets, he found the normal keys, wallet, cellphone. Opening the wallet – ID, credit cards, cash, and a scrap of paper with “grass” written on it. @blybrook PE tucked it all into an evidence bag and stood, stroking his muzzle. He sighed, turned and walked off. A phone rang at his hip, and he gingerly answered it. "Hello Chief. Yes, another murder. Yeah, I think it's connected, grass paper again. Yes, Chief. Alright Chief, thanks." A tap of the phone and it was stowed away in a pocket. 

"Who next?" mused the detective.

@squaretaper LIT AF PE was regular townsfolk.

Remaining players: @RBHeadge PE @ChebyshevII PE @jean15paul_PE @Dothracki @JayKay PE @Roarbark @txjennah PE @chart94 @DuranDuran @NikR_PE @LyceeFruit PE @tj_PE


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

MadamPirate PE said:


> JP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 42 87 82 3 36
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Square
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 16 85 78 64 7
> 
> @blybrook PE dropped his cigarette butt on the ground, mashing it out with a quick twist of his foot. Popping his trench coat collar against the rain, he pushed off from under the eaves of the convenience store. He crossed the street, red and blue lights reflecting off his glasses. At the entrance to the alley, he nodded to the beat cops and they lifted the crime scene tape for him.
> 
> Ducking under, @blybrook PE took a notebook out of his pocket and started taking notes on the scene. The body was barely visible from the mouth of the alley, just a couple of fingers visible behind the dumpster. He surveyed his surroundings, seeing stray blood splatter up a wall. He slowly approached, making sure he didn’t step in anything… unsavory. CSI techs were wrapping up photos, so @blybrook PE stepped forward and squatted to examine the body.
> 
> @squaretaper LIT AF PE was laying face-up, multiple stab wounds to the chest. He was staring blankly toward the sky, his hands covered in defensive wounds. @blybrook PE shook his head gently, “so young, so much potential.” As the bear checked the dead man's pockets, he found the normal keys, wallet, cellphone. Opening the wallet – ID, credit cards, cash, and a scrap of paper with “grass” written on it. @blybrook PE tucked it all into an evidence bag and stood, stroking his muzzle. He sighed, turned and walked off. A phone rang at his hip, and he gingerly answered it. "Hello Chief. Yes, another murder. Yeah, I think it's connected, grass paper again. Yes, Chief. Alright Chief, thanks." A tap of the phone and it was stowed away in a pocket.
> 
> "Who next?" mused the detective.
> 
> @squaretaper LIT AF PE was regular townsfolk.
> 
> Remaining players: @RBHeadge PE @ChebyshevII PE @jean15paul_PE @Dothracki @JayKay PE @Roarbark @txjennah PE @chart94 @DuranDuran @NikR_PE @LyceeFruit PE @tj_PE


C'mon, guys. This is PRECISELY the opposite of what I told you all to do.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

MadamPirate PE said:


> @squaretaper LIT AF PE was regular townsfolk.


PEOPLE. THE ONE TIME I ACTUALLY TRY TO PARTICIPATE.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

MadamPirate PE said:


> JP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 42 87 82 3 36
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Square
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 16 85 78 64 7
> 
> @blybrook PE dropped his cigarette butt on the ground, mashing it out with a quick twist of his foot. Popping his trench coat collar against the rain, he pushed off from under the eaves of the convenience store. He crossed the street, red and blue lights reflecting off his glasses. At the entrance to the alley, he nodded to the beat cops and they lifted the crime scene tape for him.
> 
> Ducking under, @blybrook PE took a notebook out of his pocket and started taking notes on the scene. The body was barely visible from the mouth of the alley, just a couple of fingers visible behind the dumpster. He surveyed his surroundings, seeing stray blood splatter up a wall. He slowly approached, making sure he didn’t step in anything… unsavory. CSI techs were wrapping up photos, so @blybrook PE stepped forward and squatted to examine the body.
> 
> @squaretaper LIT AF PE was laying face-up, multiple stab wounds to the chest. He was staring blankly toward the sky, his hands covered in defensive wounds. @blybrook PE shook his head gently, “so young, so much potential.” As the bear checked the dead man's pockets, he found the normal keys, wallet, cellphone. Opening the wallet – ID, credit cards, cash, and a scrap of paper with “grass” written on it. @blybrook PE tucked it all into an evidence bag and stood, stroking his muzzle. He sighed, turned and walked off. A phone rang at his hip, and he gingerly answered it. "Hello Chief. Yes, another murder. Yeah, I think it's connected, grass paper again. Yes, Chief. Alright Chief, thanks." A tap of the phone and it was stowed away in a pocket.
> 
> "Who next?" mused the detective.
> 
> @squaretaper LIT AF PE was regular townsfolk.
> 
> Remaining players: @RBHeadge PE @ChebyshevII PE @jean15paul_PE @Dothracki @JayKay PE @Roarbark @txjennah PE @chart94 @DuranDuran @NikR_PE @LyceeFruit PE @tj_PE






squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> PEOPLE. THE ONE TIME I ACTUALLY TRY TO PARTICIPATE.


Sorry @squaretaper LIT AF PE. I led the charge against you so I'll shoulder the blame.  

I will find the mafia and avenge you


----------



## JayKay PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> Sorry @squaretaper LIT AF PE. I led the charge against you so I'll shoulder the blame.
> 
> I will find the mafia and avenge you


How can you find the mafia when you are mafia?!?!?!


----------



## DLD PE

Sorry @squaretaper LIT AF PE!


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

JayKay PE said:


> How can you find the mafia when you are mafia?!?!?!


Nope. I'm a townie. Not mafia.

Why do you think I'm maf?


----------



## MadamPirate PE

@blybrook PE was woken from a dead sleep, his work cell phone ringing non-stop. He blearily answered it, grunting as the dispatcher related the location he needed to report to. The bear rolled out of bed, pulled some clothes on and headed out the door.

As the tall, dark and handsome detective strolled onto the scene, the minor chatter died down. Another alley dump. Someone brought him a cup of coffee, and he held it near his face while he looked over the dead body.

@jean15paul_PE was laying behind the dumpster, the same stab wounds to the chest. Similar defensive wounds to the hands, same wide open eyes. This time though, the word “grass” was carved into the dead man’s arm. @blybrook PE huffed, drained the black coffee in one drink and squatted near the body. He shook his head, examining the stab wounds. Similar weapon to the previous victim, but the carving was new. He stood and walked off, one big paw rubbing his face. This was going to be a difficult investigation. What did all these victims have in common? Who was murdering them?

@jean15paul_PE was killed by the mafia.

Remaining players: @RBHeadge PE @ChebyshevII PE @Dothracki @JayKay PE @Roarbark @txjennah PE @chart94 @DuranDuran @NikR_PE @LyceeFruit PE @tj_PE


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

As a dead person I'm still allowed to speculate and give my theories right? I know we used to play like that, but it seems to have died down recently (pun intended) with the dead remaining mostly silent.


----------



## User1

BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## MadamPirate PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> As a dead person I'm still allowed to speculate and give my theories right? I know we used to play like that, but it seems to have died down recently (pun intended) with the dead remaining mostly silent.


I have no problem with this.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> As a dead person I'm still allowed to speculate and give my theories right? I know we used to play like that, but it seems to have died down recently (pun intended) with the dead remaining mostly silent.


I have no problem with this.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> As a dead person I'm still allowed to speculate and give my theories right? I know we used to play like that, but it seems to have died down recently (pun intended) with the dead remaining mostly silent.


I have no problem with this.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> As a dead person I'm still allowed to speculate and give my theories right? I know we used to play like that, but it seems to have died down recently (pun intended) with the dead remaining mostly silent.


The rules have always allowed everyone, including the dead, to speculate in the thread. Some people have self-adopted a culture of varying levels of silence post-death.


----------



## User1

@MadamPirate PE Imma vote for @txjennah PE since she needs to come hang and maybe this will get her attention

also suspish due to lack of presence cause that's all i got rn. TBre-evaluated as day progresses


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

I really love that @blybrook PE is a bear, always.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> As a dead person I'm still allowed to speculate and give my theories right? I know we used to play like that, but it seems to have died down recently (pun intended) with the dead remaining mostly silent.


I have no problem with this.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

OH FOR FUCKS SAKE INTERNET


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Vote update:

1 x @txjennah PE (tj)


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Ghosty says: methinks it was an early maf self-sacrifice. BooooOOOOooooo...


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Triple?


----------



## DLD PE

I'm starting to believe I really suck at this game, even though I'm out of town on vacation and I haven't been paying attention and I studied from 6am to 9:30 and this new reference guide is a POS and I have no clue how to apply the Peukert effect equation.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

DuranDuran said:


> I'm starting to believe I really suck at this game, even though I'm out of town on vacation and I haven't been paying attention and I studied from 6am to 9:30 and this new reference guide is a POS and I have no clue how to apply the Peukert effect equation.


Dude. You were a lone mafia and won without any tricks. I don't think that sucks.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

DuranDuran said:


> I'm starting to believe I really suck at this game, even though I'm out of town on vacation and I haven't been paying attention and I studied from 6am to 9:30 and this new reference guide is a POS and I have no clue how to apply the Peukert effect equation.


*off to google peukert effect equation*


----------



## Dothracki PE

DuranDuran said:


> I'm starting to believe I really suck at this game, even though I'm out of town on vacation and I haven't been paying attention and I studied from 6am to 9:30 and this new reference guide is a POS and I have no clue how to apply the Peukert effect equation.


Based on the specifications we are probably only going to get a maximum of 3 battery questions




But the Peukert equation seemed pretty easy to apply as long as the constant was given


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

After leading the charge on @squaretaper LIT AF PE death. I was probably the most suspected player. It was a mistake for the mafia to target me because the town probably would have killed me today. This makes me think we're playing with an inexperienced (or inactive) mafia.



squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> Ghosty says: methinks it was an early maf self-sacrifice. BooooOOOOooooo...


Nah. A public mafia self-sacrifice (i.e. mafia voting for other mafia for the day-kill) can be very effective in gaining the trust of the town. A mafia on mafia nightkill is almost always a terrible idea. It's possible to use it to draw suspicion on someone, like if you (Square) survived and I got nightkilled, people might think you did it... but you're ded too and regardless there's almost always a better choice.

I've be very suspicious of the less knowledgeable players.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Dothracki said:


> Based on the specifications we are probably only going to get a maximum of 3 battery questions
> 
> View attachment 18639
> 
> 
> But the Peukert equation seemed pretty easy to apply as long as the constant was given


dude (can I call you dude?), the specs lie. and i know @MadamPirate PE @DuranDuran &amp; @SaltySteve  know what i'm talking about. the oct 2019 test did not follow the distribution of questions from the specifications nor the topics of the specs.


----------



## DLD PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> *off to google peukert effect equation*


It's a pretty straightforward equation, but the way it was used in an example problem in my class is leaving me scratching my head.  I asked a question on the class forum so hopefully it will clear things up.  Sorry to be OT.


----------



## DLD PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> dude (can I call you dude?), the specs lie. and i know @MadamPirate PE @DuranDuran &amp; @SaltySteve  know what i'm talking about. the oct 2019 test did not follow the distribution of questions from the specifications nor the topics of the specs.


Dude,you know that i know that you know the above is true. 

Also you call everyone dude and no one will change that


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Dothracki said:


> Based on the specifications we are probably only going to get a maximum of 3 battery questions
> 
> View attachment 18639
> 
> 
> But the Peukert equation seemed pretty easy to apply as long as the constant was given






LyceeFruit PE said:


> dude (can I call you dude?), the specs lie. and i know @MadamPirate PE @DuranDuran &amp; @SaltySteve  know what i'm talking about. the oct 2019 test did not follow the distribution of questions from the specifications nor the topics of the specs.


Yeah, be careful about looking ONLY at material that's in the specs. The test really is fair game. This might give you a good starting point for studying, but you could be screwed if that's ALL you study.


----------



## DLD PE

Triple?

Dammit Cheb!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

DuranDuran said:


> Triple?


DENIED!


----------



## txjennah PE

@MadamPirate PE I vote for @tj_PE because my inactivity in previous games didn't garner her attention then. Why now?


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Vote update:

1 x @txjennah PE (tj)

1 x @tj_PE (txj)


----------



## User1

so it worked! it got your attention and you came to hang! woot!

i'm not mafia. voting for me kills a townie.


----------



## Dothracki PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Yeah, be careful about looking ONLY at material that's in the specs. The test really is fair game. This might give you a good starting point for studying, but you could be screwed if that's ALL you study.






LyceeFruit PE said:


> dude (can I call you dude?), the specs lie. and i know @MadamPirate PE @DuranDuran &amp; @SaltySteve  know what i'm talking about. the oct 2019 test did not follow the distribution of questions from the specifications nor the topics of the specs.


Noted. I'll definitively take your word for it since you have both been through it. I think Zach's class has been a very good study guide for me that goes beyond those specifications.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Dothracki said:


> Noted. I'll definitively take your word for it since you have both been through it. I think Zach's class has been a very good study guide for me that goes beyond those specifications.


Zach's class is awesome. And probably why I finally passed lol


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

DuranDuran said:


> Dude,you know that i know that you know the above is true.
> 
> Also you call everyone dude and no one will change that


If someone doesn't want to be called dude, I will change &amp; not call them dude.

Some folks don't like it (like my mother who calls me dudette when I call her dude)


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Dothracki said:


> Based on the specifications we are probably only going to get a maximum of 3 battery questions
> 
> View attachment 18639


A friendly reminder about this statement found at the top of every exam specification.



> The knowledge areas specified as examples of kinds of knowledge are not exclusive or exhaustive categories.


I would *NOT *try to guess the number of exam questions that may correspond to any of the  examples given in the spec. Based on the 6-9 questions for category B, there could be 0-9 questions found in any of those examples on exam day. And who's to say that a (picks randomly) variable speed drive question may not also appear in another section of the test too?


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

DuranDuran said:


> It's a pretty straightforward equation, but the way it was used in an example problem in my class is leaving me scratching my head.  I asked a question on the class forum so hopefully it will clear things up.  Sorry to be OT.


we're always OT lol


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Dothracki said:


> Noted. I'll definitively take your word for it since you have both been through it. I think Zach's class has been a very good study guide for me that goes beyond those specifications.


Zach's class is the bomb.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

mildly OT: I've noticed that if you tag Zach Stone, that he tends to notice and reply quickly. Think he'd play Mafia?


----------



## Dothracki PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> If someone doesn't want to be called dude, I will change &amp; not call them dude.
> 
> Some folks don't like it (like my mother who calls me dudette when I call her dude)


----------



## MadamPirate PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> mildly OT: I've noticed that if you tag Zach Stone, that he tends to notice and reply quickly. Think he'd play Mafia?


Try it!


----------



## JayKay PE

Wait, do people not use youse guys?  That's my go to.

Also, @MadamPirate PE, I vote for @RBHeadge PE


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

JayKay PE said:


> Wait, do people not use youse guys?  That's my go to.
> 
> Also, @MadamPirate PE, I vote for @RBHeadge PE


there's also yinz


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

I spent ~45min sewing up Patty the Platypus the other night. She's now a tripod but I was able to save a front flipper. Reattached her bill and sewed up some other small holes. 

Moo is currently snuggling with Patty - like carried Patty to the spare bed and hopped up with her


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Moo &amp; Stella (a pittie at daycare) played tug with Patty when Moo was staying overnight. The owner handed Patty back with the tips of her fingers since Patty was soaked it dog slobber. It was gross so Patty got a bath before surgery.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

JayKay PE said:


> Wait, do people not use youse guys?  That's my go to.


 I thought that was only a Delaware Valley thing? And I'm the lone Philadelphian on this board, and even _I _never utter "youse guys".



LyceeFruit PE said:


> there's also yinz











JayKay PE said:


> Also, @MadamPirate PE, I vote for @RBHeadge PE








@MadamPirate PE I vote for @JayKay PE


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

RBHeadge PE said:


>


i knew yinz would bug *someone*


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> I thought that was only a Delaware Valley thing? And I'm the lone Philadelphian on this board, and even _I _never utter "youse guys".


LI!


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

way OT: I really want wide toe box boots for this winter. and most of the ones I've found are ugly AF (or very sneaker-y looking.... com'on natural shape footwear! make more business-y/dressy options!) But the silkeborg from duckfeet are *SWOON*


----------



## Dothracki PE

JayKay PE said:


> Wait, do people not use youse guys?  That's my go to.
> 
> Also, @MadamPirate PE, I vote for @RBHeadge PE


----------



## DLD PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> mildly OT: I've noticed that if you tag Zach Stone, that he tends to notice and reply quickly. Think he'd play Mafia?


I'd pay $$$ to see this between you two.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

DuranDuran said:


> I'd pay $$$ to see this between you two.


i def don't see him playing but i eagerly await this


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Vote update:

1 x @txjennah PE (tj)

1 x @tj_PE (txj)

1 x @RBHeadge PE (jaykay)

1 x @JayKay PE (rb)


----------



## DLD PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> mildly OT: I've noticed that if you tag Zach Stone, that he tends to notice and reply quickly. Think he'd play Mafia?


Only one way to find out.


----------



## DLD PE

MadamPirate PE said:


> Vote update:
> 
> 1 x @txjennah PE (tj)
> 
> 1 x @tj_PE (txj)
> 
> 1 x @RBHeadge PE (jaykay)
> 
> 1 x @JayKay PE (rb)


This appears to be another random vote pattern. Have we been able to garner any info/reads based on yesterday's activity? 

I'll be out of communication more than likely the next few hours.  We're getting ready to visit a reptile farm and, depending on whether or not his behavior improves, may or may not return with our 3-year old.

Btw I'm a regular townie.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

My randomizer says: @MadamPirate PE i vote for @Dothracki


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Vote update:

1 x @txjennah PE (tj)

1 x @tj_PE (txj)

1 x @RBHeadge PE (jaykay)

1 x @JayKay PE (rb)

1 x @Dothracki (lycee)


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

@MadamPirate PE I vote @LyceeFruit PE again.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Vote update:

1 x @txjennah PE (tj)

1 x @tj_PE (txj)

1 x @RBHeadge PE (jaykay)

1 x @JayKay PE (rb)

1 x @Dothracki (lycee)

1 x @LyceeFruit PE (chebs)


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

@MadamPirate PE i vote for @ChebyshevII PE solely so that Spiderman meme is applicable


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Vote update:

1 x @txjennah PE (tj)

1 x @tj_PE (txj)

1 x @RBHeadge PE (jaykay)

1 x @JayKay PE (rb)

1 x @ChebyshevII PE (lycee)

1 x @LyceeFruit PE (chebs)


----------



## User1

JayKay PE said:


> Wait, do people not use youse guys?  That's my go to.
> 
> Also, @MadamPirate PE, I vote for @RBHeadge PE


what's your reasoning? or is there?


----------



## Dothracki PE

MadamPirate PE said:


> Vote update:
> 
> 1 x @txjennah PE (tj)
> 
> 1 x @tj_PE (txj)
> 
> 1 x @RBHeadge PE (jaykay)
> 
> 1 x @JayKay PE (rb)
> 
> 1 x @ChebyshevII PE (lycee)
> 
> 1 x @LyceeFruit PE (chebs)


So many retaliation voting pairs... nothing to go on. Unless three of these six are mafia.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Dothracki said:


> So many retaliation voting pairs... nothing to go on. Unless three of these six are mafia.


thats why i used the spiderman meme lol


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Dothracki said:


> So many retaliation voting pairs... nothing to go on.


Yeah, there's really not a lot to work with today. I don't suppose anyone has something useful to add?


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Yeah, there's really not a lot to work with today. I don't suppose anyone has something useful to add?


I'm not Mafia. Or Dr, or cop.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

MadamPirate PE said:


> Vote update:
> 
> 1 x @txjennah PE (tj)
> 
> 1 x @tj_PE (txj)
> 
> 1 x @RBHeadge PE (jaykay)
> 
> 1 x @JayKay PE (rb)
> 
> 1 x @ChebyshevII PE (lycee)
> 
> 1 x @LyceeFruit PE (chebs)


Oh NOW y'all are spreading the votes.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

vhab49_PE said:


> I'm not Mafia. Or Dr, or cop.


... because you're not playing! *adds another NPC to her list*


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> *three *of these *six *are *mafia*


Did someone say Three 6 Mafia?


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

vhab49_PE said:


> I'm not Mafia. Or Dr, or cop.


A WILD VHAB APPEARS


----------



## Dothracki PE

> 21 minutes ago, squaretaper LIT AF PE said:
> 
> Did someone say Three 6 Mafia?



Didn't think anyone would pick up on that...


----------



## Roarbark

jean15paul_PE said:


> Nope. I'm a townie. Not mafia.    Why do you think I'm maf?





MadamPirate PE said:


> @jean15paul_PE was killed by the mafia.


For the record, I believe you, Jean.


----------



## Roarbark

DuranDuran said:


> This appears to be another random vote pattern. Have we been able to garner any info/reads based on yesterday's activity?
> 
> I'll be out of communication more than likely the next few hours.  We're getting ready to visit a reptile farm and, depending on whether or not his behavior improves, may or may not return with our 3-year old.
> 
> Btw I'm a regular townie.


As I scanned through to catch up this stuck out to me cause
1. It had the words *reptile farm*. Where is this????? Can I come?
2. The laugh reaction made me think that you weren't playing and were saying you were town (Like TJ always does when she don't play), and I was so ready to post a "Do you even go here" Gif.
3. RE actual game, way too many 1 person votes so far for me to get anything. 


Oh hell, I'm gonna post it anyway.


----------



## DLD PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Yeah, there's really not a lot to work with today. I don't suppose anyone has something useful to add?


My only reads are:

@vhab49_PE townie +

@tj_PE mafia +

This is based on past and current behavior, not from any special abilities.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

DuranDuran said:


> My only reads are:
> 
> @vhab49_PE townie +
> 
> @tj_PE mafia +
> 
> This is based on past and current behavior, not from any special abilities.


I'm not a townie.  If anything, I am a poor, innocent bystander.


----------



## User1

DuranDuran said:


> My only reads are:
> 
> @vhab49_PE townie +
> 
> @tj_PE mafia +
> 
> This is based on past and current behavior, not from any special abilities.


Curious what I'm doing different bc I'm townie and just tryna advocate. Every time I advocate you think I'm maf and I die and am townie.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

DuranDuran said:


> My only reads are:
> 
> @vhab49_PE townie +
> 
> @tj_PE mafia +
> 
> This is based on past and current behavior, not from any special abilities.


vhab is showing up in tonight's narrative as an NPC.


----------



## DLD PE

Roarbark said:


> As I scanned through to catch up this stuck out to me cause
> 1. It had the words *reptile farm*. Where is this????? Can I come?
> 2. The laugh reaction made me think that you weren't playing and were saying you were town (Like TJ always does when she don't play), and I was so ready to post a "Do you even go here" Gif.
> 3. RE actual game, way too many 1 person votes so far for me to get anything.
> 
> 
> Oh hell, I'm gonna post it anyway.
> 
> View attachment 18645


1.  The "reptile farm" quoted by my step mother-in-law turned out to be a small (state?) park which displayed a variety of lizards, snakes and turtles among other local wildlife.

2. I "laughed" at your earlier post because it made it sound like you finally believed Jean after he already got nightkilled, proving his townieness.


----------



## DLD PE

MadamPirate PE said:


> vhab is showing up in tonight's narrative as an NPC.


I told you guys I suck at this!

@vhab49_PE you're still townie.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

DuranDuran said:


> I told you guys I suck at this!
> 
> @vhab49_PE you're still townie.


Sweet.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

vhab49_PE said:


> I'm not a townie.  If anything, I am a poor, innocent bystander.


More like a feckin' tourist.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> More like a feckin' tourist.


Damn skippy. 

Wait, is this a 3-hour tour?


----------



## DLD PE

Ok I got nuthin'


----------



## DLD PE

Pretty sure @tj_PE is not mafia.


----------



## User1

DuranDuran said:


> Pretty sure @tj_PE is not mafia.


Can confirm.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

*cackles in moderator*


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Is this a PM-allowed round? If so I hope the cop is investigating people and build a trusted coalition


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Also


----------



## RBHeadge PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> Is this a PM-allowed round? If so I hope the cop is investigating people and build a trusted coalition


yes, and ditto


----------



## MadamPirate PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> Is this a PM-allowed round? If so I hope the cop is investigating people and build a trusted coalition


Yes, and idk because mods don't get included on that PM.


----------



## User1

MadamPirate PE said:


> Yes, and idk because mods don't get included on that PM.


I would include you


----------



## User1

@MadamPirate PEi revise my vote to @JayKay PEbc she didn't answer me. And I gotta drive the carpoolers home soon


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Vote update:

1 x @tj_PE (txj)

1 x @RBHeadge PE (jaykay)

2 x @JayKay PE (rb, tj)

1 x @Dothracki (lycee)


----------



## MadamPirate PE

*cackles in woodchipper episode of Bones*


----------



## MadamPirate PE

MadamPirate PE said:


> Vote update:
> 
> 1 x @tj_PE (txj)
> 
> 1 x @RBHeadge PE (jaykay)
> 
> 2 x @JayKay PE (rb, tj)
> 
> 1 x @Dothracki (lycee)


Copied the wrong list. Should be:

Vote update:

1 x @tj_PE (txj)

1 x @RBHeadge PE (jaykay)

2 x @JayKay PE (rb, tj)

1 x @ChebyshevII PE (lycee)

1 x @LyceeFruit PE (chebs)


----------



## Dothracki PE

Still nothing really definitive but don't want to chance another RNG wrong move. @MadamPirate PE I vote for @JayKay PE unless further discussions occur that would convince me otherwise.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Vote update:

1 x @tj_PE (txj)

1 x @RBHeadge PE (jaykay)

3 x @JayKay PE (rb, tj, fng)

1 x @ChebyshevII PE (lycee)

1 x @LyceeFruit PE (chebs)


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Time!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

@blybrook PE was sitting at his desk at the station, looking at the photos from the two latest murders. He was fairly sure they were related to another swath of killings several months back, as all the bodies had the word “grass” somewhere on their person. The carving into skin was new, and @blybrook PE peered at that photo. Why were these people being murdered? He had looked into the two victims and they had very little in common, aside from both being engineers. Neither worked in the same company, and were in different fields.

A knock on the door. “Enter!” @blybrook PE gruffed, closing the folder on his desk. @vhab49_PE entered and leaned against the door jam, crossing her arms over her chest. “How goes the investigation?” @blybrook PE puts his face in his paws, shaking his head. “Not good. I – “ he’s interrupted by his phone ringing. “Hello. Yes. Okay. I’m on my way.” @blybrook PE hangs up the phone, looking at @vhab49_PE.  “Want to go see our next murder victim, Chief?”

Twenty minutes later, @blybrook PE and @vhab49_PE were looking down at another dead body in an alley. @JayKay PE was on her back, looking at the sky. Same stabbing to the chest, same defensive wounds to the hands. “These people all know their killer – all three have been attacked from the front,” mused @blybrook PE out loud. @vhab49_PE nudged him, pointing at the wall. In @JayKay PE blood was written, “Grass dies when separated from the One”. This body didn’t have any ID on it, but a piece of paper was in the pocket of her jeans. @blybrook PE squatted and pulled it out with a glove – “grass” was written on it.

@JayKay PE was normal townsfolk.

Remaining players: @RBHeadge PE @ChebyshevII PE @Dothracki @Roarbark @txjennah PE @chart94 @DuranDuran @NikR_PE @LyceeFruit PE @tj_PE


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

MadamPirate PE said:


> @blybrook PE was sitting at his desk at the station, looking at the photos from the two latest murders. He was fairly sure they were related to another swath of killings several months back, as all the bodies had the word “grass” somewhere on their person. The carving into skin was new, and @blybrook PE peered at that photo. Why were these people being murdered? He had looked into the two victims and they had very little in common, aside from both being engineers. Neither worked in the same company, and were in different fields.
> 
> A knock on the door. “Enter!” @blybrook PE gruffed, closing the folder on his desk. @vhab49_PE entered and leaned against the door jam, crossing her arms over her chest. “How goes the investigation?” @blybrook PE puts his face in his paws, shaking his head. “Not good. I – “ he’s interrupted by his phone ringing. “Hello. Yes. Okay. I’m on my way.” @blybrook PE hangs up the phone, looking at @vhab49_PE.  “Want to go see our next murder victim, Chief?”
> 
> Twenty minutes later, @blybrook PE and @vhab49_PE were looking down at another dead body in an alley. @JayKay PE was on her back, looking at the sky. Same stabbing to the chest, same defensive wounds to the hands. “These people all know their killer – all three have been attacked from the front,” mused @blybrook PE out loud. @vhab49_PE nudged him, pointing at the wall. In @JayKay PE blood was written, “Grass dies when separated from the One”. This body didn’t have any ID on it, but a piece of paper was in the pocket of her jeans. @blybrook PE squatted and pulled it out with a glove – “grass” was written on it.
> 
> @JayKay PE was normal townsfolk.
> 
> Remaining players: @RBHeadge PE @ChebyshevII PE @Dothracki @Roarbark @txjennah PE @chart94 @DuranDuran @NikR_PE @LyceeFruit PE @tj_PE


Arg.


----------



## User1

Dammit


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Oh feck yinz!


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

This story is getting suspenseful!!!!!

I can't wait for more people to die so I can find out what happens next!!!!


----------



## JayKay PE

o hai.  it's me.  an innocent townie.  killed yet again by everyone.

At least I wasn't killed by a lawnmower, with all this talk of grass going around.


----------



## Dothracki PE

I wonder if there is a theme song to this narrative. Is it a song from The Who or some jazzy low-key tune?


----------



## txjennah PE

I have my suspicions but I'll wait to see if I survived the night kill first.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

While @blybrook PE and @vhab49_PE are examining the message written on the wall, the bear's phone rings. He groans, answering it with a curt, "What!" He's quiet a moment, swears softly under his breath and hangs up the phone. "Boss, I got another body. Heading out." @vhab49_PE only nods at him, absorbed in the writing on the wall.

Fifty minutes of traffic across town, and the bear arrives at the next murder scene. This one is more grisly, although it's another alley dump. Scales litter the ground from the entrance of the alley back toward the body. There is gore strewn up both walls of the alley, as well as large pools of blood on the ground - pools that are too large for one person. @blybrook PE puts some plastic booties over his loafers and tiptoes through the crime scene to the body.

@RBHeadge PE is laying on his side, eyes wide open. Luckily for the bear, the victim faced away from the street. A shudder ran down his spine, and he shook his head to dispel it. The fishguy had been stabbed multiple times like the others, but also had several stab wounds in his back. One hand was clenched tightly closed, and both hands were covered in blood. Sliding specially made nitrile gloves over his paws, @blybrook PE gingerly pried open the clenched hand to reveal a piece of paper. He smoothed the paper out and read it aloud.

"Green Grass.

Warm Sun.

You Always Return

To He who is One."

@RBHeadge PE was killed by the mafia last night.

Remaining players:

@ChebyshevII PE @Dothracki @Roarbark @txjennah PE @chart94 @DuranDuran @NikR_PE @LyceeFruit PE @tj_PE


----------



## User1

@MadamPirate PEi vote to lynch @LyceeFruit PE


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

@MadamPirate PE I also vote for @LyceeFruit PE


----------



## txjennah PE

Do we have any data on lycee?


----------



## txjennah PE

DID SHE POST MOO PICS


----------



## MadamPirate PE

vote update:

2 x @LyceeFruit PE (tj, cheby)


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

txjennah PE said:


> DID SHE POST MOO PICS


SHE DIDNT


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

tj_PE said:


> @MadamPirate PEi vote to lynch @LyceeFruit PE






ChebyshevII PE said:


> @MadamPirate PE I also vote for @LyceeFruit PE




but why friends?!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

LyceeFruit PE said:


> but why friends?!






txjennah PE said:


> DID SHE POST MOO PICS






LyceeFruit PE said:


> SHE DIDNT


I rest my case.


----------



## NikR_PE

txjennah PE said:


> Do we have any data on lycee?


^ this??


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> I rest my case.


So I'm guilty *if* I post Moo pics. I'm guilty if I *don't* post Moo pics...


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

LyceeFruit PE said:


> So I'm guilty *if* I post Moo pics. I'm guilty if I *don't* post Moo pics...


You said it, not me!


----------



## User1

It's just all I've got right now is my gut feel day one that I took back and then a townie got DEDDED  open to revision as always!


----------



## DLD PE

You guys must know something.

@MadamPirate PE I also vote @LyceeFruit PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE

vote update:

3 x @LyceeFruit PE (tj, cheby, duran)


----------



## User1

i just felt like there was a bit of a pull back to OT stuff when game chat was trying to reset focus and that's all i've got right now. which i consider moo pic-adjacent lol


----------



## MadamPirate PE

I have to step out to run to the office, be good kids!


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

tj_PE said:


> i just felt like there was a bit of a pull back to OT stuff when game chat was trying to reset focus and that's all i've got right now. which i consider moo pic-adjacent lol


hrmpf

there's been very little game chat this round tho!


----------



## txjennah PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> So I'm guilty *if* I post Moo pics. I'm guilty if I *don't* post Moo pics...


Haha I actually don't think you're guilty (at least not yet).


----------



## txjennah PE

@MadamPirate PE I vote for @tj_PE, her behavior seems a bit suspish this round.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

@MadamPirate PE i vote for @chart94 since theyve been too quiet.


----------



## User1

LyceeFruit PE said:


> hrmpf
> 
> there's been very little game chat this round tho!


i totally agree! like i said, i'm open to revising if more info comes out. but people aint chattinbobattin.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

vote update:

3 x @LyceeFruit PE (tj, cheby, duran)

1 x @chart94 (lycee)

1 x @tj_PE (txj)


----------



## DLD PE

txjennah PE said:


> @MadamPirate PE I vote for @tj_PE, her behavior seems a bit suspish this round.


Elaborate please.


----------



## txjennah PE

DuranDuran said:


> Elaborate please.


Granted, I haven't been as active past couple of rounds, but seeing a lot of justifications for voting for people (i.e. "didn't answer my question about being mafia") that I don't recall seeing from her before.  She also voted for me for not being active, which is not something she's done in the past, then changed her vote from me to jaykay. Once tj is convinced I'm mafia, she keeps her vote on me.  Also she's observed my inactivity as a townie while modding, so she knows that my inactivity does not correlate with my being mafia. idk. I could be wrong, and will happily change my vote with more data.


----------



## JayKay PE

*a gentle wind blows through the chat*

I think tj is evil and killed me!!!


----------



## txjennah PE

JayKay PE said:


> *a gentle wind blows through the chat*
> 
> I think tj is evil and killed me!!!


I will avenge your death! ::shakes fist to sky::


----------



## LyceeFruit PE




----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Guys, I think I can go on a walk tonight with Moo! And maybe run tomorrow!

I fell down my stairs on Monday and bruised my tailbone


----------



## User1

tj_PE said:


> @JayKay PE I'm going to switch my vote to @txjennah PE for now because my switch was in texas two days ago (and will be arriving late) and i've determined that her texas maf counterparts are holding it hostage.
> 
> subject to change.






tj_PE said:


> Okay so it's nothing personal. @ChebyshevII PE i'm gonna vote for @MEtoEE because that's the only person my gut is leaning towards right now. don't even know why.


i changed my vote from you for 2 reasons, i wasn't "decided" on you being maf. it was just to get your attention, which it did. i changed to jaykay bc i was more sure that rb was townie than i was that she was townie.


----------



## User1

^^ those are just a couple examples from my first page of search results for "because"


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

@tj_PE you're way too dedicated to proving something or other lol 

im so not motivated enough to go back &amp; qoute old posts if its more than like 3 days ago lol


----------



## User1

lol it took like 90 seconds.


----------



## DLD PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> @tj_PE *you're way too dedicated to proving something or other lol*
> 
> im so not motivated enough to go back &amp; qoute old posts if its more than like 3 days ago lol


That's nothing.  You haven't seen her shop for hats.


----------



## Roarbark

MadamPirate PE said:


> Fifty minutes of traffic across town, and the bear arrives at the next murder scene. This one is more grisly *GRIZZLY*, although it's another alley dump.


FTFY.
 



DuranDuran said:


> You guys must know something.
> 
> @MadamPirate PE I also vote @LyceeFruit PE


That was my thought, too. First actual bloc pattern I've seen so far.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> Guys, I think I can go on a walk tonight with Moo! And maybe run tomorrow!
> 
> I fell down my stairs on Monday and bruised my tailbone


Hope your booty tailbone feels better soon.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Youse guys are gonna ragrat this


----------



## User1

LyceeFruit PE said:


> Youse guys are gonna ragrat this


can you share more info please?


----------



## Dothracki PE

@MadamPirate PE I vote to lynch @txjennah PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE

vote update:

3 x @LyceeFruit PE (tj, cheby, duran)

1 x @chart94 (lycee)

1 x @tj_PE (txj)

1 x @txjennah PE (fng)


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

LyceeFruit PE said:


> Youse guys are gonna ragrat this


I though you were from Maine? Do you need some Cowoffee?


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Time!


----------



## User1

Pls lawd


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

tj_PE said:


> Pls lawd


OH LAWD HE COMIN’


----------



## MadamPirate PE

@blybrook PE was sitting in a drive thru, getting whatever their number one was. He wasn’t picky, and every drive thru restaurant had a number one. He rubbed his muzzle with a paw, deep in thought while he waited for his food. What the hell did that poem mean? He needed to get back to the office and see what he could dig up on grass in the area. None of the victims looked like they smoked pot, wrong kind of grass.

His radio crackled to life as he was taking his food from the person at the window. Another body. What the hell was going on in this city, and why the sudden uptick in murders?! This one was only a few miles from the drive thru restaurant, so @blybrook PE ate his sandwich while driving.

Once the bear arrived at the scene, it was the same old song and dance. Alleyway, body dump. He took notes as he walked up to the body. The same chest stab wounds, the same defensive wounds to the hands. Another scrawl on the wall in blood: “Grass dies when separated from the One.” He kicked the dumpster in frustration, then crouched to look at @LyceeFruit PE's body. The word “grass” was carved into her right forearm, but he noticed a small tattoo on her wrist. He looked closer and noticed it looked like this:







@LyceeFruit PE was the doctor.

Remaining players: @ChebyshevII PE @Dothracki @Roarbark @txjennah PE @chart94 @DuranDuran @NikR_PE @tj_PE


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> I though you were from Maine? Do you need some Cowoffee?


I *live* in Maine but I'm not *from* Maine. And to some, I'm not a real Mainer since I dont have 5 generations born and raised here. It's weird


----------



## User1

@LyceeFruit PEwhy you no tell us???


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

tj_PE said:


> @LyceeFruit PEwhy you no tell us???


I said youse ragrat it!


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

MadamPirate PE said:


> @blybrook PE was sitting in a drive thru, getting whatever their number one was. He wasn’t picky, and every drive thru restaurant had a number one. He rubbed his muzzle with a paw, deep in thought while he waited for his food. What the hell did that poem mean? He needed to get back to the office and see what he could dig up on grass in the area. None of the victims looked like they smoked pot, wrong kind of grass.
> 
> His radio crackled to life as he was taking his food from the person at the window. Another body. What the hell was going on in this city, and why the sudden uptick in murders?! This one was only a few miles from the drive thru restaurant, so @blybrook PE ate his sandwich while driving.
> 
> Once the bear arrived at the scene, it was the same old song and dance. Alleyway, body dump. He took notes as he walked up to the body. The same chest stab wounds, the same defensive wounds to the hands. Another scrawl on the wall in blood: “Grass dies when separated from the One.” He kicked the dumpster in frustration, then crouched to look at @LyceeFruit PE's body. The word “grass” was carved into her right forearm, but he noticed a small tattoo on her wrist. He looked closer and noticed it looked like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @LyceeFruit PE was the doctor.
> 
> Remaining players: @ChebyshevII PE @Dothracki @Roarbark @txjennah PE @chart94 @DuranDuran @NikR_PE @tj_PE


Fun fact I have a tattoo on my right wrist anyway


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

AT LEAST IT WASNT THE WOODCHIPPER


----------



## User1

LyceeFruit PE said:


> I said youse ragrat it!


But that's what maf says! I tried to reach out. I'm sorry


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

tj_PE said:


> But that's what maf says! I tried to reach out. I'm sorry


I legit saw it at 9pm


----------



## RBHeadge PE

balls


----------



## MadamPirate PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> Fun fact I have a tattoo on my right wrist anyway


I don't think it looks like that, though?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

MadamPirate PE said:


> @blybrook PE was sitting in a drive thru, getting whatever their number one was. He wasn’t picky, and every drive thru restaurant had a number one. He rubbed his muzzle with a paw, deep in thought while he waited for his food. What the hell did that poem mean? He needed to get back to the office and see what he could dig up on grass in the area. None of the victims looked like they smoked pot, wrong kind of grass.
> 
> His radio crackled to life as he was taking his food from the person at the window. Another body. What the hell was going on in this city, and why the sudden uptick in murders?! This one was only a few miles from the drive thru restaurant, so @blybrook PE ate his sandwich while driving.
> 
> Once the bear arrived at the scene, it was the same old song and dance. Alleyway, body dump. He took notes as he walked up to the body. The same chest stab wounds, the same defensive wounds to the hands. Another scrawl on the wall in blood: “Grass dies when separated from the One.” He kicked the dumpster in frustration, then crouched to look at @LyceeFruit PE's body. The word “grass” was carved into her right forearm, but he noticed a small tattoo on her wrist. He looked closer and noticed it looked like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @LyceeFruit PE was the doctor.
> 
> Remaining players: @ChebyshevII PE @Dothracki @Roarbark @txjennah PE @chart94 @DuranDuran @NikR_PE @tj_PE


FECK


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

MadamPirate PE said:


> I don't think it looks like that, though?


No, its a word


----------



## LyceeFruit PE




----------



## LyceeFruit PE




----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Well, at least we know the cop will know immediately who’s mafia.

Assuming, of course, they’re still alive...


----------



## txjennah PE

Dang it. I knew lycee wasn’t mafia.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> Fun fact I have a tattoo on my right wrist anyway


Photo request


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> Photo request


Will DM as it'd dox me


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Throwback to last round...

Costco tequila.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> Will DM as it'd dox me


Or hangouts


----------



## DLD PE

Weeeeezzzzzsuck.

Sorry Lycee!


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

DuranDuran said:


> Weeeeezzzzzsuck.
> 
> Sorry Lycee!


Arent you ded too?


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> Or hangouts


DM'd


----------



## Roarbark

LyceeFruit PE said:


> No, its a word


Is it "Grass"?

If cop is alive, the town needs some info before next lynch. Assuming 3 mafia, a town lynch means we lose.


----------



## Roarbark

jean15paul_PE said:


> Throwback to last round...
> 
> Costco tequila.
> 
> View attachment 18662


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Roarbark said:


> View attachment 18663


Don't drink that one


----------



## JayKay PE

It it bad that I know @MadamPirate PE is probably building a super cool murder/mafia story and all I keep thinking is, "Your ass is grass.  *Your* ass is grass!  *Your* _ass_ is _grass~~~~_"

It's prob better that I always get killed the first round or two when I'm a townie.  Since I obvs can't take this seriously.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE




----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> View attachment 18665


Doggo wants that bowl of butter


----------



## JayKay PE

@LyceeFruit PE I love cheese-moo


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> Doggo wants that bowl of butter


it's cheese


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

JayKay PE said:


> @LyceeFruit PE I love cheese-moo


Cheese-Moo is hilarious. I will gladly give up some of my Cabot to her


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> Doggo wants that bowl of butter


do you just sit around &amp; eat bowls of butter?


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> do you just sit around &amp; eat bowls of butter?


1) I feel attacked.

2) I don't know; maybe you're about to bake a pie crust or biscuits.

3) Butter is delicious. Don't judge me.


----------



## User1

tbf i thought butter at first but then was like why snacking on slices of butter ya weirdo


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> 1) I feel attacked.
> 
> 2) I don't know; maybe you're about to bake a pie crust or biscuits.
> 
> 3) Butter is delicious. Don't judge me.


why would i have a bowl of butter on my couch tho?


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

tj_PE said:


> tbf i thought butter at first but then was like why snacking on slices of butter ya weirdo


my gram probably would. i get so much shit since i won't let them put butter on things (like green beans and carrots) when I visit and I get the "oH yOu'Re SOooOoo HeAlThLy" shit and I'm like "no, i just want to taste the actual vegetable". because my gram will put a pat of butter on a corn cob, not spread it around, and then bite right into the butter....


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> my gram probably would. i get so much shit since i won't let them put butter on things (like green beans and carrots) when I visit and I get the "oH yOu'Re SOooOoo HeAlThLy" shit and I'm like "no, i just want to taste the actual vegetable". because my gram will put a pat of butter on a corn cob, not spread it around, and then bite right into the butter....


I'm with gram 

It's not easy to give up carbs, but I love that I can eat all the fat. #ketolife


----------



## MadamPirate PE

@blybrook PE went through his morning motions: shower, brush razor sharp teeth, get dressed, coffee. On his kitchen counter were the photos of the victims. His gaze lingered on the tattoo - he had asked the coroner's office to inspect the other bodies for a similar tattoo, and all the victims so far had one. Not as obvious as last night's victim, but all the corpses were decorated with the same tattoo. 

He picked up one of the photos, squinting at something in the background - ah ha! One of his informants, @ChebyshevII PE was in the background near the police caution tape. @blybrook PE grabbed his keys and headed out the door.

When he arrived at @ChebyshevII PE's home, there were officers everywhere. He tapped an officer on the shoulder, who nodded at him. "Morning, sir. Wife called it in, she arrived home from dropping off their kids at daycare and he was, uh. Well. Heh, he was murdered."

@blybrook PE blinked slowly at the officer, before roaring, "WHY WASN'T I CALLED OUT?!" The officer shrank back from the bear, suddenly terrified. "I don't know, sir, they didn't think it was connected to your cases?!" @blybrook PE roared wordlessly at the officer, turned and stalked into the house. The officer held his composure long enough for the bear to turn around before he fainted.

This scene was worse than the alleyways - the wife was crying in the kitchen, and there was blood EVERYWHERE in the living room. @ChebyshevII PE had defended himself with a shotgun, but the killer had succeeded in offing the victim. @blybrook PE swore, because bodies were piling up and he had no clue why. 

@ChebyshevII PE was killed by the mafia.

Remaining players: @Dothracki @Roarbark @txjennah PE @chart94 @NikR_PE @DuranDuran @tj_PE


----------



## User1

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## txjennah PE

@MadamPirate PEI vote for @tj_PE


----------



## User1

txjennah PE said:


> @MadamPirate PEI vote for @tj_PE


bad move unless you maf


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Vote update:

1 x @tj_PE (txj)


----------



## User1

ps @mafia I see you. killing all my friends. rude.


----------



## User1

MadamPirate PE said:


> @blybrook PE went through his morning motions: shower, brush razor sharp teeth, get dressed, coffee. On his kitchen counter were the photos of the victims. His gaze lingered on the tattoo - he had asked the coroner's office to inspect the other bodies for a similar tattoo, and all the victims so far had one. Not as obvious as last night's victim, but all the corpses were decorated with the same tattoo.
> 
> He picked up one of the photos, squinting at something in the background - ah ha! One of his informants, @ChebyshevII PE was in the background near the police caution tape. @blybrook PE grabbed his keys and headed out the door.
> 
> When he arrived at @ChebyshevII PE's home, there were officers everywhere. He tapped an officer on the shoulder, who nodded at him. "Morning, sir. Wife called it in, she arrived home from dropping off their kids at daycare and he was, uh. Well. Heh, he was murdered."
> 
> @blybrook PE blinked slowly at the officer, before roaring, "WHY WASN'T I CALLED OUT?!" The officer shrank back from the bear, suddenly terrified. "I don't know, sir, they didn't think it was connected to your cases?!" @blybrook PE roared wordlessly at the officer, turned and stalked into the house. The officer held his composure long enough for the bear to turn around before he fainted.
> 
> This scene was worse than the alleyways - the wife was crying in the kitchen, and there was blood EVERYWHERE in the living room. @ChebyshevII PE had defended himself with a shotgun, but the killer had succeeded in offing the victim. @blybrook PE swore, because bodies were piling up and he had no clue why.
> 
> @ChebyshevII PE was killed by the mafia.
> 
> Remaining players: @Dothracki @Roarbark @txjennah PE @chart94 @NikR_PE @DuranDuran @tj_PE


ps where was cheb's tattoo? somewhere scandalous i hope??


----------



## User1

3


----------



## txjennah PE

tj_PE said:


> bad move unless you maf


I'm happy to change my vote with more evidence but you already know I'm not maf.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

where are the 103 kids hiding while wife is crying in the kitchen?


----------



## MadamPirate PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> where are the 103 kids hiding while wife is crying in the kitchen?


They're at daycare!


----------



## Dothracki PE

MadamPirate PE said:


> They're at daycare!


That daycare must be the size of a Cosco store!


----------



## DLD PE

@MadamPirate PE i vote for @txjennah PE


----------



## User1

txjennah PE said:


> I'm happy to change my vote with more evidence but you already know I'm not maf.


how do i know you're not maf? did i miss something?


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Vote update:

1 x @tj_PE (txj)

1 @txjennah PE (duran)


----------



## txjennah PE

DuranDuran said:


> @MadamPirate PE i vote for @txjennah PE


You're next on my suspish list.


----------



## txjennah PE

tj_PE said:


> how do i know you're not maf? did i miss something?


yeah ok


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

tj_PE said:


> ps where was cheb's tattoo? somewhere scandalous i hope??


Let me know when you find out...


----------



## User1

you're happy to change your vote for me with evidence but you apparently are 100% thinking i'm maf, which contradicts itself. you also have reasons for suspecting me that i've rebutted, explained and/or proven unlikely. I know for sure that i'm a normal townie. :dunno:


----------



## Dothracki PE

@MadamPirate PE I vote to lynch @Roarbark, he's been a bit too quiet, and hasn't voted for anyone which is a bit suspicious.


----------



## NikR_PE

Having nothing else to go on from previous posts. And with Duran being busy to prepare his sheet, this is my effort at it.



MadamPirate PE said:


> vote update:
> 
> 3 x @LyceeFruit PE (tj, cheby, duran) - was townie
> 
> 1 x @chart94 (lycee)
> 
> 1 x @tj_PE (txj)
> 
> 1 x @txjennah PE (fng)






MadamPirate PE said:


> Vote update:
> 
> 1 x @tj_PE (txj)
> 
> 1 x @RBHeadge PE (jaykay)
> 
> 3 x @JayKay PE (rb, tj, fng) - was townie
> 
> 1 x @ChebyshevII PE (lycee)
> 
> 1 x @LyceeFruit PE (chebs)






MadamPirate PE said:


> Vote update:
> 
> 1 x @ChebyshevII PE (lycee)
> 
> 2 x @jean15paul_PE (square, jk)
> 
> 2 x @squaretaper LIT AF PE (jp, duran) - was townie
> 
> 1 x @LyceeFruit PE (chebs)


So based on this the possible maf are:

duran -  voted out townie twice.

tjx2 -  voted out townie twice.

fng -  voted out townie just once.

jp -  voted out townie just once but was dedded at night.

rb -  voted out townie just once but was dedded at night.

cheby -  voted out townie just once but was dedded at night.

I do agree that we cannot judge anything using votes from 1st day or two. But I have nothing else to go on.

So, I am gonna go with either duran or TJ.

@txjennah PE seems to have a gut feeling about @tj_PE, and @DuranDuranvoting for TXJ in response makes me suspish of them both.

@MadamPirate PE, I vote for @tj_PE

Will try to check again and see if additional info is posted.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Vote update:

2 x @tj_PE (txj, nik)

1 @txjennah PE (duran)

1 x @Roarbark (doth)


----------



## User1

i'm not maf, guys.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

LyceeFruit PE said:


> it's cheese


I assumed butter also.



LyceeFruit PE said:


> do you just sit around &amp; eat bowls of butter?


Don’t judge...


----------



## DLD PE

I have not been included in any PMs, which leads me to assume I have not been investigated.  Assuming the cop us still alive, I hope there is a some kind if town alliance going.

I'm basing my assumptions of @tj_PE's towniness on past behavior.

Unfortunately we have not nabbed a mafia member, which makes it difficult to read into the votes.


----------



## DLD PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> I assumed butter also.
> 
> Don’t judge...


Someone put butter in my oatmeal yesterday morning. It was different.  Not necessarily better, just different.


----------



## DLD PE

Triple post!


----------



## txjennah PE

DuranDuran said:


> I have not been included in any PMs, which leads me to assume I have not been investigated.  Assuming the cop us still alive, I hope there is a some kind if town alliance going.
> 
> I'm basing my assumptions of @tj_PE's towniness on past behavior.
> 
> Unfortunately we have not nabbed a mafia member, which makes it difficult to read into the votes.


Are PMs allowed this round? I haven't been included either if so.

I'm basing my assumptions on the fact that @tj_PE has been responsible for killing 2 townies and led the charge on Lycee yesterday.  If I were mafia, voting with the bloc would have been very easy to do, but I voted against the grain because I knew lycee was innocent.


----------



## User1

how did you know lycee was innocent though? if you haven't been in PMs? 

i haven't been the only person responsible for killing. i have made bad decisions and i take responsibility for that only. 

it feels like you're trying REAL hard to pin me as maf, when i'm not. but you keep insisting.


----------



## User1

@txjennah PE it feels like you're the only person claiming they *know* that someone is or isn't a townie. the only two ways this would be known is if you're the cop and have investigated them or if you're maf. are you the cop or?


----------



## txjennah PE

tj_PE said:


> @txjennah PE it feels like you're the only person claiming they *know* that someone is or isn't a townie. the only two ways this would be known is if you're the cop and have investigated them or if you're maf. are you the cop or?


Gut feeling. Didn't you pull out six-month old posts of yourself justifying your votes saying the same thing?  But nice try making this an either/or situation.  Doesn't change the fact that you killed two townies.  My vote isn't changing.


----------



## User1

i'm just saying a gut feeling doesn't mean you KNOW. i had a gut feeling that lycee was maf but she was really the doc. that's all i'm saying.


----------



## txjennah PE

tj_PE said:


> i'm just saying a gut feeling doesn't mean you KNOW. i had a gut feeling that lycee was maf but she was really the doc. that's all i'm saying.


Semantics???????? are we really going to pick this apart? I know today is slow for me, but not THAT SLOW


----------



## User1

i'm not sure if you're maf or not but i know i'm not and you're trying to lynch me, so in self defense 

@MadamPirate PE i vote to kill @txjennah PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Vote update:

2 x @tj_PE (txj, nik)

2 x @txjennah PE (duran, tj)

1 x @Roarbark (doth)


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

DuranDuran said:


> Someone put butter in my oatmeal yesterday morning. It was different.  Not necessarily better, just different.


like you have a mystery butter-er in your house? they sneak around and add butter to things?


----------



## NikR_PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> like you have a mystery butter-er in your house? they sneak around and add butter to things?


similar to the ass crack bandit

@LyceeFruit PE, it was an episode on community. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I0wWvyJz9VI


----------



## DLD PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> like you have a mystery butter-er in your house? they sneak around and add butter to things?


Theys called in-laws.


----------



## txjennah PE

Soooo if this stays as a stalemate, can I submit my paper/rock/scissors early @MadamPirate PE? I do virtual trivia every Friday right when the voting window closes. My brother is joining us and I haven't talked with him in awhile, so I doubt I'll be doing anything with mafia at that point.


----------



## Roarbark

LyceeFruit PE said:


> View attachment 18665


I also thought it was butter. It's in a glass bowl, so it's like you're about to heat it for baking. And you harassed the couch-dog for the photo op, to entertain your EB friends.


----------



## Roarbark

LyceeFruit PE said:


> View attachment 18665


I also thought it was butter! It's in a glass bowl, so it's like you're about to heat it for baking. And you harassed the couch-dog for the photo op, to entertain your EB friends.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Team BUTTER for the win!!!!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

txjennah PE said:


> Soooo if this stays as a stalemate, can I submit my paper/rock/scissors early @MadamPirate PE? I do virtual trivia every Friday right when the voting window closes. My brother is joining us and I haven't talked with him in awhile, so I doubt I'll be doing anything with mafia at that point.


@tj_PE @Dothracki @DuranDuran @Roarbark @NikR_PE @chart94 @txjennah PE Are you guys all okay with calling time early? Say.. in an hour? (3:45 PM Mountain, 2:45 pacific, 4:45 central, 5:45 eastern)


----------



## txjennah PE

MadamPirate PE said:


> @tj_PE @Dothracki @DuranDuran @Roarbark @NikR_PE @chart94 @txjennah PE Are you guys all okay with calling time early? Say.. in an hour? (3:45 PM Mountain, 2:45 pacific, 4:45 central, 5:45 eastern)


Definitely good with calling it early. Thanks in advance for everyone's consideration!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

txjennah PE said:


> Definitely good with calling it early. Thanks in advance for everyone's consideration!


I think chart won't be able to say yes, but I doubt he would mind - he's been having trouble getting onto EB this week.


----------



## Roarbark

Noooo, I double posted, damn you EB UI! At least the double post had cheesemoo.



Dothracki said:


> @MadamPirate PE I vote to lynch @Roarbark, he's been a bit too quiet, and hasn't voted for anyone which is a bit suspicious.


That's fair. I don't usually vote when I don't think it'll actually have an impact, or if I don't have anything to go on.  



DuranDuran said:


> I have not been included in any PMs, which leads me to assume I have not been investigated.  Assuming the cop us still alive, I hope there is a some kind if town alliance going.
> 
> I'm basing my assumptions of @tj_PE's towniness on past behavior.
> 
> Unfortunately we have not nabbed a mafia member, which makes it difficult to read into the votes.


No pms here either. There hasn't been much info... I only see 1 or 2 things that could be patterns.


----------



## NikR_PE

I am ok with calling it early


----------



## Roarbark

DuranDuran said:


> I have not been included in any PMs, which leads me to assume I have not been investigated.  Assuming the cop us still alive, I hope there is a some kind if town alliance going.
> 
> I'm basing my assumptions of @tj_PE's towniness on past behavior.
> 
> Unfortunately we have not nabbed a mafia member, which makes it difficult to read into the votes.


  tj's behavior is townish (?), but the votes so far make me more suspish of tj than txj. 



MadamPirate PE said:


> @tj_PE @Dothracki @DuranDuran @Roarbark @NikR_PE @chart94 @txjennah PE Are you guys all okay with calling time early? Say.. in an hour? (3:45 PM Mountain, 2:45 pacific, 4:45 central, 5:45 eastern)


  Yeah that's fine with me. Let you easterners enjoy your Friday . Guessing wait til Monday to continue if game's still going?

@MadamPirate PE I vote for @tj_PE.....


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

This round has been boring... maybe that's because I'm 

But the storytelling as been on point. Hurry up and die so we can get the next chapter.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Vote update:

3 x @tj_PE (txj, nik, roar)

2 x @txjennah PE (duran, tj)

1 x @Roarbark (doth)


----------



## User1

Roarbark said:


> tj's behavior is townish (?), but the votes so far make me more suspish of tj than txj.


i'm a townie. please reconsider.


----------



## User1

I would like to wait until @DuranDuran is available for me to plead my case to switch his vote to @Roarbark so i can have a fighting chance to survive. 

@MadamPirate PE I vote to lynch @Roarbark


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Vote update:

3 x @tj_PE (txj, nik, roar)

1 x @txjennah PE (duran)

2 x @Roarbark (doth, tj)


----------



## DLD PE

Sorry been a tough day here in NC

@MadamPirate PEi vote for @Roarbark


----------



## DLD PE

Currently getting tested for Covid.  Will update later


----------



## txjennah PE

This is very suspicious.....


----------



## User1

DuranDuran said:


> Sorry been a tough day here in NC
> 
> @MadamPirate PEi vote for @Roarbark


i appreciate you! and hope the results are a false positive and everyone is more than ok ♥


----------



## txjennah PE

DuranDuran said:


> Currently getting tested for Covid.  Will update later


Oh no, hope all is well.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Vote update:

3 x @tj_PE (txj, nik, roar)

3 x @Roarbark (doth, tj, duran)


----------



## User1

txjennah PE said:


> This is very suspicious.....


me wanting to survive is suspicious

ok


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Y'all got 20 mins to get people to change their votes.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Btw, duran okayed calling time early. Just waiting on @Dothracki to hopefully be okay with it


----------



## User1

calling @Dothracki


----------



## User1

(not IRL, just here. lol)


----------



## DLD PE

Wife's sister and father tested positive. We've been staying with them all week.


----------



## Dothracki PE

MadamPirate PE said:


> Btw, duran okayed calling time early. Just waiting on @Dothracki to hopefully be okay with it


Okay with me


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

DuranDuran said:


> Wife's sister and father tested positive. We've been staying with them all week.


Frack


----------



## User1

how many rounds? 10?


----------



## txjennah PE

DuranDuran said:


> Wife's sister and father tested positive. We've been staying with them all week.


Fuck. I'm sorry.  I hope you all are okay and that her family recovers.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

tj_PE said:


> how many rounds? 10?


Yes please @Roarbark too, unless the votes change.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Time.

@Roarbark please send me 10 rps


----------



## Roarbark

DuranDuran said:


> Wife's sister and father tested positive. We've been staying with them all week.


Yeesh, hope you and yours stay well! Very sorry to hear.


----------



## User1

ugh the suspense may be literally killing me


----------



## MadamPirate PE

tj


roar


R


scissors


 


 


S


scissors


 


 


P


paper


 


 


P


rock


 


 


R


scissors


 


 


R


scissors


 


 


R


scissors


 


 


R


paper


 


 


R


paper


 


 


R


rock

@blybrook PE got a phonecall while he was at his desk – a lead at last! He sped to the address given to him, almost giddy. Another officer had found a lead on another target, and there was a team staking out the house. The target had had police eyes on them all day. The department had found out there was a strange new cult becoming active in town, and the people who had died so far had escaped from that cult. Some of them had escaped recently, others years before.

@blybrook PE hunched in his car, trying not to be seen. He tried not to doze off, but stakeouts were hard. After several hours, someone was walking toward the house, a big coyote. @blybrook PE sat up and slowly snuck out of the car, making as little noise as possible. He watched the coyote try the target’s front door before climbing the fence and making entrance through the back door. With all his sneakiness, @blybrook PE headed to the front door and readied his paws. Another officer followed him up to the door and @blybrook PE nodded at him to kick in the door. Door kickery occurred, and shouts of “Police! Hands up!”

Officers swarmed through the house, and @blybrook PE headed straight for the struggle he had heard outside - bear hearing is fantastic. There was @Roarbark, trying to abduct @leggo PE. She was screaming she didn’t know him and know what he wanted. @blybrook PE tackled @Roarbark, and the two animals fought viciously. @blybrook PE emerged victorious and cuffed @Roarbark before pulling him to his feet. @Roarbark snarled at @blybrook PE, and bit at a pocket on his own shirt sleeve. His mouth started to foam as the coyote laughed at the bear before slumping to the ground, dead.

@Roarbark was mafia.

Remaining players:

@Dothracki @txjennah PE @chart94 @DuranDuran @NikR_PE @tj_PE

Game will resume Monday morning with the mafia nightkill.


----------



## User1

YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## txjennah PE

Well, really happy that we finally got a maf.  Am still very suspicious about the last-minute voting bloc to vote out roar though. I've seen too many games where maf vote out their own to get on the townies' side.


----------



## Roarbark

O, I am slain.


----------



## Roarbark

He who lives forever in GRASS, shall watch over me.


----------



## User1

txjennah PE said:


> Well, really happy that we finally got a maf.  Am still very suspicious about the last-minute voting bloc to vote out roar though. I've seen too many games where maf vote out their own to get on the townies' side.


campaigning was done in the open, but i'm ok with you being suspish of me. maybe that will help me survive the night, that suspicion still lies on me. if we were both maf why would making it a tie make sense? if one of 2 mafs was to die and there was a vote for each other, then either would benefit from whoever dies, right? so if roar voted to kill me, and i died, he would gain trust. idk. you seem stuck on suspecting me. i'm just gonna let it go.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

A cult!??

 what's will happen next


----------



## NikR_PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> A cult!??
> 
> what's will happen next


Guest appearance by Tom Cruise


----------



## User1

NikR_PE said:


> Guest appearance by Tom Cruise


can it be ryan reynolds tho


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Homagah @Roarbark was maf!!! What is this new reality???


----------



## Roarbark

jean15paul_PE said:


> A cult!??
> 
> what's will happen next


The elimination of all *crusty jugglers*.


----------



## Roarbark

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> Homagah @Roarbark was maf!!! What is this new reality???


I've been FRAMED! IT'S ALL A MISTAKE.


----------



## NikR_PE

tj_PE said:


> can it be ryan reynolds tho


Is he in a cult?


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

DuranDuran said:


> Wife's sister and father tested positive. We've been staying with them all week.


Fuck


----------



## User1

NikR_PE said:


> Is he in a cult?


i mean enough people would do whatever he wanted us to, that it could be considered a cult maybe??


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

tj_PE said:


> i mean enough people would do whatever he wanted us to, that it could be considered a cult maybe??


@tj_PE is ready to risk it all for Ryan Reynolds


----------



## NikR_PE

tj_PE said:


> i mean enough people would do whatever he wanted us to, that it could be considered a cult maybe??


You could call it Blade Trinity church of latter day thirst.


----------



## User1

NikR_PE said:


> You could call it Blade Trinity church of latter day thirst.


So much yes.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

DuranDuran said:


> Wife's sister and father tested positive. We've been staying with them all week.


crap. I hope everyone has a quick and easy recovery.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

After dealing with the paperwork of a serial killer killing himself, @blybrook PE was wiped out. He went to his office to grab his personal items, making sure the shades were closed and turning off the lights. Just as the door shut behind him, he heard his office phone ring. Sighing, he opened the door and answered the phone. Another body had been located?! @blybrook PE hung up the phone before rubbing his face with his paws. He turned and headed out to the crime scene.

@tj_PE was dumped, just like the others. In an alleyway, behind a dumpster. @blybrook PE shook his head, frustrated because he thought the murderer was dead. He'd have to check on that corpse when he got back to the office. He squatted near @tj_PE's body. Using a pencil, he lifted her sleeve to see the same tattoo he had found on @LyceeFruit PE's wrist.

This was getting weirder and weirder.

@tj_PE was killed by the mafia.

Remaining players: @Dothracki @txjennah PE @chart94 @DuranDuran @NikR_PE


----------



## User1

SEE HOW NON MAFIA I AM GUYS


----------



## User1




----------



## DLD PE

Current reads:

Mafia +   @txjennah PE, @NikR_PE

Townie + @Dothracki

Neutral  @chart94

@MadamPirate PE i vote for @txjennah PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Vote update:

1 x @txjennah PE (duran)


----------



## chart94 PE

Hey GUYS EB BOARDS IS LETTING ME TYPE AGAIN!!! YAYAYAYAYAYAYA FOR FIXES!!!!


----------



## txjennah PE

I'm sorry for doubting you @tj_PE

@DuranDuran your vote is better used elsewhere. Please see my voting history regarding lycee.  If I were mafia, it would have been very easy to do a voting block.

@MadamPirate PE I vote for @NikR_PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Vote update:

1 x @txjennah PE (duran)

1 x @NikR_PE (txj)


----------



## DLD PE

txjennah PE said:


> I'm sorry for doubting you @tj_PE
> 
> @DuranDuran your vote is better used elsewhere. Please see my voting history regarding lycee.  If I were mafia, it would have been very easy to do a voting block.
> 
> @MadamPirate PE I vote for @NikR_PE


Fair enough.

@MadamPirate PE I change my vote to @NikR_PE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

tj_PE said:


>


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Vote update:

2 x @NikR_PE (txj, duran)


----------



## NikR_PE

DuranDuran said:


> Fair enough.
> 
> @MadamPirate PE I change my vote to @NikR_PE


@DuranDuran, I can see why you think I am maf. But it should be evident that TXJ is the one that led the mod against TJ. I based my vote on the voting patterns as per my post. We need to be lynch a mafia today or else we may lose (Assuming there are 2 mafia remaining). 

@MadamPirate PE, I vote for @txjennah PE


----------



## JayKay PE

*dead and having no impact on who votes for who, but mildly interested in seeing how this ends*


----------



## txjennah PE

NikR_PE said:


> @DuranDuran, I can see why you think I am maf. But it should be evident that TXJ is the one that led the mod against TJ. I based my vote on the voting patterns as per my post. We need to be lynch a mafia today or else we may lose (Assuming there are 2 mafia remaining).
> 
> @MadamPirate PE, I vote for @txjennah PE


tj had a very poor voting record for a townie, having killed off two others, and leading the charge for killing off the doctor.  Of the remaining players, she was one of the more likely targets.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Vote update:

2 x @NikR_PE (txj, duran)

1 x @txjennah PE (nik)


----------



## User1

I SEE DEAD PEOPLE


----------



## Roarbark

tj_PE said:


> I SEE DEAD PEOPLE


You called?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

:waiting:


----------



## Dothracki PE

@MadamPirate PE I would like to vote to lynch @NikR_PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Vote update:

3 x @NikR_PE (txj, duran, doth)

1 x @txjennah PE (nik)


----------



## User1

Pls be maf


----------



## MadamPirate PE

TIME


----------



## MadamPirate PE

As @blybrook PE was getting ready to leave the scene with @tj_PE’s body, he received another phone call. The convenience store camera across the street from @tj_PE’s body dump caught the murderer on camera, and a team was going to make an arrest. @blybrook PE silently fistpumped while getting the address and peeled out to go to the location where the suspect was to be apprehended.

When he arrived at the scene, there were police cars everywhere and a perimeter had been established. @blybrook PE checked in with one of the officers and found out that the perp had walked out his front door, caught wind of the officers and darted back inside. The suspect then started shooting at the police cars from an upstairs window. SWAT was getting ready to make entry.

@blybrook PE made himself comfortable behind a cruiser, hopeful that the SWAT team would apprehend the suspect. His hopes were dashed when he heard the radio squawk to life as the SWAT team engaged @NikR_PE. A rush of gunfire, then silence for a moment. @blybrook PE stared at the radio, as if he could force the officers inside the house to speak. Moments later, a confirmation that @NikR_PE had committed suicide by cop.  

@NikR_PE was mafia.

Remaining players: @Dothracki @txjennah PE @DuranDuran @chart94


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

MadamPirate PE said:


> @blybrook PE silently fistpumped


This.... I have spent the entire time since reading this.... Imagining a bear fistpumping.

Thank you.  My life is complete.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

vhab49_PE said:


> This.... I have spent the entire time since reading this.... Imagining a bear fistpumping.
> 
> Thank you.  My life is complete.


I'm glad to have been of service?


----------



## txjennah PE

YESSSSS.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Detective @blybrook PE is getting close...


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> Detective @blybrook PE is getting close...
> 
> View attachment 18699


This is not what I invisioned tbh


----------



## DLD PE

More like:


----------



## MadamPirate PE

@blybrook PE went home, and was able to get a full night's sleep.

No one was killed by the mafia last night.

Remaining players: @Dothracki @txjennah PE @DuranDuran @chart94


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

DuranDuran said:


> More like:


Why am I not seeing the picture?

To be fair, the picture I posted is much skinnier than the picture I had in my mind. And more clean cut. I imagined a fluffy bear in a cheaper and more disheveled suit.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

MadamPirate PE said:


> Vote update:
> 
> 3 x @NikR_PE (txj, duran, doth)
> 
> 1 x @txjennah PE (nik)






MadamPirate PE said:


> @NikR_PE was mafia.
> 
> Remaining players: @Dothracki @txjennah PE @DuranDuran @chart94






MadamPirate PE said:


> @blybrook PE went home, and was able to get a full night's sleep.
> 
> No one was killed by the mafia last night.
> 
> Remaining players: @Dothracki @txjennah PE @DuranDuran @chart94


hmmm, @chart94 hasn't logged in in the last 22 hours. Everyone else has been active in that time.


----------



## txjennah PE

dothracki - didn't vote for anyone the entire game, but then joins the voting block against nik. suspicious.

chart - had issues logging into EB.  No one was killed by the mafia last night, even though the doctor is dead.....


----------



## User1

jean15paul_PE said:


> Why am I not seeing the picture?


cuz u


----------



## User1

txjennah PE said:


> dothracki - didn't vote for anyone the entire game, but then joins the voting block against nik. suspicious.


i do not think this is accurate fyi


----------



## txjennah PE

tj_PE said:


> i do not think this is accurate fyi


If I'm wrong, then I stand corrected. I based this off of some voting summaries I reviewed yesterday, but very possible that I misread an acronym or nickname intending to be dothracki's.


----------



## chart94 PE

i have had plenty o issues with EB the past week @RBHeadge PE it seems to be more consistent now tho.


----------



## User1

txjennah PE said:


> If I'm wrong, then I stand corrected. I based this off of some voting summaries I reviewed yesterday, but very possible that I misread an acronym or nickname intending to be dothracki's.


he def voted for roar or i wouldn't have survived into the night. just sharing the info ! go townies! get this last mafioso


----------



## MadamPirate PE

txjennah PE said:


> If I'm wrong, then I stand corrected. I based this off of some voting summaries I reviewed yesterday, but very possible that I misread an acronym or nickname intending to be dothracki's.


I did refer to him as FNG in some of the vote counts. My apologies.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

... and @RBHeadge PE laugh reacting to them is how I remember I did that.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

I'm sorta amazed how my one-off joke has become a thing


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

RBHeadge PE said:


> I'm sorta amazed how my one-off joke has become a thing


I'm sorta amazed how this one-off thread has become a thing.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> RBHeadge PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorta amazed how my one-off joke has become a thing
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorta amazed how this one-off thread has become a thing.
Click to expand...

I'm sorta amazed that anthropomorphic animals has become a thing.


----------



## txjennah PE

MadamPirate PE said:


> I did refer to him as FNG in some of the vote counts. My apologies.


lmaooooooo ok 

@MadamPirate PE I vote for @chart94


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Vote update:

1 x @chart94 (txj)


----------



## DLD PE

@MadamPirate PE I vote for @chart94


----------



## Dothracki PE

@MadamPirate PE I vote for @chart94


----------



## Dothracki PE

txjennah PE said:


> dothracki - didn't vote for anyone the entire game, but then joins the voting block against nik. suspicious.
> 
> chart - had issues logging into EB.  No one was killed by the mafia last night, even though the doctor is dead.....


I will admit that I did not vote on the first day, but I did vote all of the remaining days.


----------



## Dothracki PE

TRIPLE POST


----------



## DLD PE

Dothracki said:


> I will admit that I did not vote on the first day, but I did vote all of the remaining days.
> 
> View attachment 18718


Am I seriously still alive, and have gone an entire round without receiving a vote?  I feel loved!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Vote update:

3 x @chart94 (txj, duran, doth)


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Call it?


----------



## txjennah PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Call it?


I'm good with calling it.


----------



## Dothracki PE

I am okay with calling it as well.


----------



## JayKay PE

MadamPirate PE said:


> ChebyshevII PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RBHeadge PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorta amazed how my one-off joke has become a thing
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorta amazed how this one-off thread has become a thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm sorta amazed that anthropomorphic animals has become a thing.
Click to expand...

Bork bork bork bork bork!


----------



## DLD PE

@blybrook PE put your coffee down and go make an arrest!

@MadamPirate PE call it please!

@chart94 confess! 

https://getyarn.io/yarn-clip/91e84830-ed81-4f77-9ffc-20b0d35a87d5#_t99h4u6lZ.copy


----------



## MadamPirate PE

I need @chart94 to confirm calling it, please.


----------



## blybrook PE

@MadamPirate PE I vote for @DuranDuran just so he feels involved!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Vote update:

3 x @chart94 (txj, duran, doth)

0 x @DuranDuran (bly)


----------



## DLD PE

blybrook PE said:


> @MadamPirate PE I vote for @DuranDuran just so he feels involved!


:banhim:


----------



## Dothracki PE

I had to add another NPC row...


----------



## JayKay PE

@MadamPirate PE, I vote for @Audi driver, P.E. because I'm pretty sure he's been pulling the grass strings from behind the curtain


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Vote update:

3 x @chart94 (txj, duran, doth)

0 x @DuranDuran (bly)

0 x @Audi driver, P.E. (JayKay)


----------



## Dothracki PE

JayKay PE said:


> @MadamPirate PE, I vote for @Audi driver, P.E. because I'm pretty sure he's been pulling the grass strings from behind the curtain


Stop adding to my spreadsheet!


----------



## blybrook PE

Dothracki said:


> Stop adding to my spreadsheet!


You don't have to track NPC votes, they're only there to entice others.

I also noted no one has voted for you according to your sheet. we need one of the other NPC's to vote in your direction.


----------



## Dothracki PE

blybrook PE said:


> You don't have to track NPC votes, they're only there to entice others.
> 
> I also noted no one has voted for you according to your sheet. we need one of the other NPC's to vote in your direction.


@LyceeFruit PE did vote for me on day 2 but changed it later on


----------



## User1

DuranDuran said:


> Am I seriously still alive, and have gone an entire round without receiving a vote?  I feel loved!


SUSPISH


----------



## blybrook PE

Dothracki said:


> @LyceeFruit PE did vote for me on day 2 but changed it later on


Looking at it again, you are right, still catching up on sleep after mafioso started getting rooted out.


----------



## JayKay PE

Wait.  @MadamPirate PE, I change my vote from @Audi driver, P.E. to @blybrook PE.  I'm just super suspish that they haven't been interrogated throughout this whole round.

*squintiest of eyes*


----------



## User1

blybrook PE said:


> mafioso started getting *rooted* out.


i see what you did there, grassy.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

I'm calling it.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

After the amazing night’s sleep @blybrook PE got, he arrived at the station bright eyed and not-so-bushy tailed (he is a bear, after all!). He sat down and reviewed @Roarbark and @NikR_PE’s files, looking for connections between the two. He noticed someone in the background of surveillance photos taken of the two. He asked for someone to enhance the image and identify the person in the background. The bear paced impatiently around his office until someone brought him a slip of paper. He grinned (a terrifying thing) and headed out.

@blybrook PE drove across town and parked down the street from the address he’d been given. He walked slowly up the street, acting nonchalant while scoping out the property. A two-story building, offices on the first floor and apartments on top. Some of the apartments had lights on. @blybrook PE circled the block and waited.

Before too long, his quarry exited the offices on the bottom floor of the building. @blybrook PE watched him head for the parking lot, then put on a burst of speed to catch up to the subject. He flexed his claws before grabbing @chart94 and slamming him against a car. @chart94 was terrified, he’d never been arrested by a bear before. @blybrook PE got him into handcuffs and checked him for cyanide pills – won’t be making that mistake again.

As it turned out, @chart94 was a weak link. He explained that the cult leader was a guy named @Audi driver, P.E. and that everyone belonged to him. He had seen it as a personal affront when people left his cult, and sent @Roarbark and @NikR_PE to kill them. @chart94 explained that being part of the cult, they were part of a bigger organism, and those who left the whole died.

@blybrook PE sent in the feds to clean up the cult, and hoped @Audi driver, P.E. would see charges. He doubted it, but he could still hope.

@chart94 was mafia.

Townies win!


----------



## DLD PE

Good game all!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

I CAN'T BELIEVE @JayKay PE FIGURED OUT AUDI WAS THE CULT LEADER!!!!


----------



## NikR_PE

We would have won if @chart94 was abke to access EB and vote the time @tj_PE and @Roarbark were tied for votes.


----------



## NikR_PE

Good game all.


----------



## Dothracki PE

NikR_PE said:


> We would have won if @chart94 was abke to access EB and vote the time @tj_PE and @Roarbark were tied for votes.


Very likely. We didn't do too well as a town in voting correctly so that advantage probably saved us in the end.


----------



## Roarbark

NikR_PE said:


> We would have won if @chart94 was abke to access EB and vote the time @tj_PE and @Roarbark were tied for votes.


Yes  . Miscalculated since I didn't know he couldn't vote.
We were extremely lucky with voting in the early rounds, and it would have led to a quick mafia victory if someone didn't lock one of our members in a fridge for most of the game.  ldman:


----------



## chart94 PE

The mobile version is still acting funny, but I am very sorry to my fellow maf!!!


----------



## txjennah PE

Good game, all! 

@tj_PE Were you the cop?  Is that why you voted out lycee, because you found out she was a special character?


----------



## MadamPirate PE

RB was the cop, shoulda mentioned that.


----------



## User1

txjennah PE said:


> Good game, all!
> 
> @tj_PE Were you the cop?  Is that why you voted out lycee, because you found out she was a special character?


noope. just had a feeling about lycee. my feeling was misaligned


----------



## Dothracki PE

txjennah PE said:


> Good game, all!
> 
> @tj_PE Were you the cop?  Is that why you voted out lycee, because you found out she was a special character?


Lycee was a bad judgement call. RBH, Cheb, tj, and myself were on the town PM thread but RBH was nightkilled on day 2 so we could not confirm the identity of more people to add the the PM group. Duran was also added near the end of the game after we had separate discussion with him and were able able to rule out him as being a potential mafia.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Wish I could have survived to see the victory


----------



## RBHeadge PE

gg all. 

great modding @MadamPirate PE


----------



## NikR_PE

Thank you for modding @MadamPirate PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Fo sho, folks! I enjoy modding. Especially when I have a story idea.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Who's up for a game next week? Anyone willing to mod?


----------



## MadamPirate PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Who's up for a game next week? Anyone willing to mod?


You should mod, RB.

See if we can get @Road Guy or @Zach Stone, P.E. to play with us.


----------



## Zach Stone P.E.

MadamPirate PE said:


> You should mod, RB.
> 
> See if we can get @Road Guy or @Zach Stone, P.E. to play with us.


Wow this is a big thread


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Zach Stone said:


> Wow this is a big thread


You don't have to read the whole thing, promise. 

@RBHeadge PE


----------



## Zach Stone P.E.

MadamPirate PE said:


> You don't have to read the whole thing, promise.
> 
> @RBHeadge PE


Never played before, but sounds fun!


----------



## JayKay PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Who's up for a game next week? Anyone willing to mod?


I kinda wanted to mod. Want to do a soap opera round.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

JayKay PE said:


> I kinda wanted to mod. Want to do a soap opera round.


Do it!


----------



## DLD PE

I'm in for next round.  I will have to mail in my votes though.


----------



## NikR_PE

That's fraud


----------



## txjennah PE

I'm down for another game.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

JayKay PE said:


> I kinda wanted to mod. Want to do a soap opera round.


I'm in, but it has to be a Univision-style telenovela and/or a K-drama with shenanigans.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> I'm in, but it has to be a Univision-style telenovela and/or a K-drama with shenanigans.


I vote K-drama!

I'm in.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

I'm always down to play


----------



## RBHeadge PE

JayKay PE said:


> I kinda wanted to mod. Want to do a soap opera round.


you got this!


----------



## Roarbark

Yups, I'm in!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

I'm in too.


----------



## blybrook PE

As fun as this sounds, I’m having to sit out the next few rounds. My drive to Colorado starts next week and I’ll be offline until I get outside (Canada that is). 
 

Feel free to use me as a NPC or tribute for the first night kill in the next few rounds.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

blybrook PE said:


> As fun as this sounds, I’m having to sit out the next few rounds. My drive to Colorado starts next week and I’ll be offline until I get outside (Canada that is).


Jeez, that's gotta be like a 3,000 mile drive? I guess flying wasn't an option?


----------



## MadamPirate PE

blybrook PE said:


> As fun as this sounds, I’m having to sit out the next few rounds. My drive to Colorado starts next week and I’ll be offline until I get outside (Canada that is).
> 
> 
> Feel free to use me as a NPC or tribute for the first night kill in the next few rounds.


COLORADO?!!!


----------



## blybrook PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Jeez, that's gotta be like a 3,000 mile drive? I guess flying wasn't an option?


Most direct route is 3200 miles (+\- 20) according to google maps. We’ll take about 5 days to make the drive. Flyings is the undesired backup if Canadian border agents deem the medical reasons for transiting their country non essential. We’re trying to avoid flying to control potential covid exposure. That and desire to have a known vehicle available. 

I’m definitely not looking forward to the return trip to Alaska in mid November.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

JayKay PE said:


> I kinda wanted to mod. Want to do a soap opera round.


In!!!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

blybrook PE said:


> Most direct route is 3200 miles (+\- 20) according to google maps. We’ll take about 5 days to make the drive. Flyings is the undesired backup if Canadian border agents deem the medical reasons for transiting their country non essential. We’re trying to avoid flying to control potential covid exposure. That and desire to have a known vehicle available.
> 
> I’m definitely not looking forward to the return trip to Alaska in mid November.


Passing through WA, by chance?


----------



## blybrook PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Passing through WA, by chance?


Not if I can help it during the drive. If we’re flying, there will be a short layover in Seattle.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

JayKay PE said:


> I kinda wanted to mod. Want to do a soap opera round.


I'm sensing someone will die by an actual bar of soap...


----------



## Dothracki PE

I am in! Is this an American or Spanish soap opera?


----------



## DLD PE

I can't smell at the moment (starting to feel better though), so sniffing out mafia will be a challenge.  There was a funny scene in the Duran household last night....wife and I running around smelling things we KNOW have strong scents (candles, can of coffee beans, deoderant, spices, etc.) and being surprised each time when we couldn't smell it.


----------



## JayKay PE

Dothracki said:


> I am in! Is this an American or Spanish soap opera?


Yes


----------



## txjennah PE

DuranDuran said:


> I can't smell at the moment (starting to feel better though), so sniffing out mafia will be a challenge.  There was a funny scene in the Duran household last night....wife and I running around smelling things we KNOW have strong scents (candles, can of coffee beans, deoderant, spices, etc.) and being surprised each time when we couldn't smell it.


I'm so sorry   I hope you and your family are doing okay.


----------



## User1

i'll playyyy


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

I'll play, I'll be travelling on Thursday tho 

Another day trip to Ohio


----------



## NikR_PE

In for next round.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Dothracki said:


> I am in! Is this an American or Spanish soap opera?


Neither, we're going with K-drams, yo.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

JayKay PE said:


> Yes


NO, K-DRAMS.


----------



## JayKay PE

I was planning on starting this round on Monday, so I can attempt to plan things out.  If I start on Monday, FYI, that Friday (9/25) there would be no lynching/mafia kill that night since I have family coming up and I want to hang with them.  So the schedule would most likely be:

Start Monday (9/21) - Thursday (9/24) lynching/Mafia kill announced on Friday (9/25) morning; no play on weekend, resume play on Monday (9/28)

People in:

@DuranDuran, @txjennah PE, @squaretaper LIT AF PE, @MadamPirate PE, @jean15paul_PE, @Roarbark, @RBHeadge PE, @ChebyshevII PE, @Dothracki, @tj_PE, @LyceeFruit PE, and @NikR_PE

Maybe playing/randomly tagged:

@Zach Stone, P.E. (I've heard much about you, but I'm not an EE, and thus am not worthy), @Road Guy (as founder of this forum you should be killed at least once...virtually, of course), @csb(I can make you lift things virtually), @vhab49_PE, @chart94?

Outtie due to driving too many miles:

@blybrook PE

Always playing...Always:

@Audi driver, P.E.


----------



## JayKay PE

JayKay PE said:


> I was planning on starting this round on Monday, so I can attempt to plan things out.  If I start on Monday, FYI, that Friday (9/25) there would be no lynching/mafia kill that night since I have family coming up and I want to hang with them.  So the schedule would most likely be:
> 
> Start Monday (9/21) - Thursday (9/24) lynching/Mafia kill announced on Friday (9/25) morning; no play on weekend, resume play on Monday (9/28)
> 
> People in:
> 
> @DuranDuran, @txjennah PE, @squaretaper LIT AF PE, @MadamPirate PE, @jean15paul_PE, @Roarbark, @RBHeadge PE, @ChebyshevII PE, @Dothracki, @tj_PE, @LyceeFruit PE, and @NikR_PE
> 
> Maybe playing/randomly tagged:
> 
> @Zach Stone, P.E. (I've heard much about you, but I'm not an EE, and thus am not worthy), @Road Guy (as founder of this forum you should be killed at least once...virtually, of course), @csb(I can make you lift things virtually), @vhab49_PE, @chart94?
> 
> Outtie due to driving too many miles:
> 
> @blybrook PE
> 
> Always playing...Always:
> 
> @Audi driver, P.E.


I FORGOT.  @Chattaneer PE, do you want to play again!/!??!/


----------



## csb

I'm in an all-week virtual conference next week, so can I have someone actually kill me?


----------



## Road Guy

sure Ill play along but I still dont know whats going on, can i fake it until i make it?


----------



## Orchid PE

JayKay PE said:


> I FORGOT.  @Chattaneer PE, do you want to play again!/!??!/


Hopefully I'll be putting in my two weeks notice in the next few days, so I'll be pretty busy once that happens. I'll sit this one out.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

@Platypus Engineer Do you want to play?


----------



## JayKay PE

csb said:


> I'm in an all-week virtual conference next week, so can I have someone actually kill me?


I'll gently place a pillow on your face and whisk you off to sleep


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Road Guy said:


> sure Ill play along but I still dont know whats going on, can i fake it until i make it?


That's what we do! You'll fit right in!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Chattaneer PE said:


> Hopefully I'll be putting in my two weeks notice in the next few days, so I'll be pretty busy once that happens. I'll sit this one out.
> 
> View attachment 18741


Good thing, I hope?


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Road Guy said:


> sure Ill play along but I still dont know whats going on, can i fake it until i make it?


I've modded 2 rounds and I don't have a clue.

HEY @civilrobot you joining us?!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Road Guy said:


> sure Ill play along but I still dont know whats going on, can i fake it until i make it?


That's what we all do.


----------



## blybrook PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> I'm sensing someone will die by an actual bar of soap...


Yes, they try to wash the bear before hibernation..


----------



## mafia

tj_PE said:


> ps @mafia I see you. killing all my friends. rude.


Do something about it.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

blybrook PE said:


> Yes, they try to wash the bear before hibernation..


We've been meaning to talk to you about the smell


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

JayKay PE said:


> I was planning on starting this round on Monday, so I can attempt to plan things out.  If I start on Monday, FYI, that Friday (9/25) there would be no lynching/mafia kill that night since I have family coming up and I want to hang with them.  So the schedule would most likely be:
> 
> Start Monday (9/21) - Thursday (9/24) lynching/Mafia kill announced on Friday (9/25) morning; no play on weekend, resume play on Monday (9/28)
> 
> People in:
> 
> @DuranDuran, @txjennah PE, @squaretaper LIT AF PE, @MadamPirate PE, @jean15paul_PE, @Roarbark, @RBHeadge PE, @ChebyshevII PE, @Dothracki, @tj_PE, @LyceeFruit PE, and @NikR_PE
> 
> Maybe playing/randomly tagged:
> 
> @Zach Stone, P.E. (I've heard much about you, but I'm not an EE, and thus am not worthy), @Road Guy (as founder of this forum you should be killed at least once...virtually, of course), @csb(I can make you lift things virtually), @vhab49_PE, @chart94?
> 
> Outtie due to driving too many miles:
> 
> @blybrook PE
> 
> Always playing...Always:
> 
> @Audi driver, P.E.


I'm out.  Work/life balance is not excellent at the moment. If you can call it balance.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE




----------



## Dothracki PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> View attachment 18763


MOO PHOTOS!

Also slightly suspish!


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Dothracki said:


> MOO PHOTOS!
> 
> Also slightly suspish!


If I share Moo pre-maf, not suspish! 

She was unamoosed to be disturbed from the sunbeam


----------



## LyceeFruit PE




----------



## LyceeFruit PE




----------



## JayKay PE

GOOD MORNING

*Mafia Round: Oh no, JK is modding again...*

There are townsfolk (townies) and Mafia members. Townsfolk are going to try to eliminate the Mafia with extreme prejudice before the Mafia eliminates them. The game ends when either all of the Mafia is eliminated (town wins), or there are fewer townsfolk than Mafia members (Mafia wins).

*The game will start on Monday, September 21, 2020.  First town vote is today.*

*As noted before the game, the "weekend" will begin on **Thursday**, September 24, 2020, due to a mod prior commitment (aka: early weekend drinking).  Thursday will be like a normal Friday play, there will be a lynching but the mafia night kill will only be revealed the morning of Monday, September 28, 2020.  There will **be** no weekend play on Saturday/Sunday throughout the game, if the game extends over multiple weeks.*

The Mafia members are going to privately tell me who they would like to eliminate during the night. I will reveal to everyone what happened the next morning with some delightful storytelling.

During the day, everybody (townsfolk and Mafia) will publicly vote for a person to eliminate; I will eliminate the person with the most votes at the end of the day and reveal what their role was.

In addition to regular townsfolk and members of the Mafia, there is also a Doctor and a Cop. The Doctor can choose someone to “save” during the night; if they choose the same person the Mafia chose, then that player will escape elimination by the Mafia that night. The Cop can “investigate” players during the night.

The Mafia members know who each other are, but no one knows anyone else’s role except me. I have sent more specific instructions to the members of the Mafia, the Doctor, and the Cop. If you did not receive a PM from me, then you are a regular townsfolk/townie.

*Standard EB-mafia game rules apply. PMs are allowed this round.  You may not post screengrabs of private messages in this thread.*

You may use this thread to vote and post about the game. Anyone (playing or not playing, eliminated or not) can use this thread to speculate, discuss, accuse, or otherwise participate in the game; just please make sure to follow regular EB forum guidelines.

To vote on a person to eliminate, mention me @JayKay PE and tell me specifically that 1) you are voting and 2) the username of the person you are voting to eliminate.

Example: @JayKay PE I vote for @blybrook PE because I'm pretty sure they're a bear IRL?

*Please submit your votes by 9:00 PM EST/8:00 PM Central/7:00 PM Mountain/6:00 PM Pacific Time/Whatever Roar-time* ; I will count votes after that time as being for the next day.

Your vote only counts if you are playing and not yet eliminated. If there is a tie for most votes, I will pick one of the voted users at random and/or require the tied players to send me 10 rounds of 'rock, paper, scissors'.  This is mod prerogative. If there are no votes, I will pick a person at random (i.e. role will not matter) to eliminate; suffice it to say it’s in both groups’ best interest to vote for at least one person.

Finally, you are not allowed to reveal your role, privately or publicly, after you have been eliminated. 

For reference, the players in this round are: 

@DuranDuran, @txjennah PE, @squaretaper LIT AF PE, @MadamPirate PE, @jean15paul_PE, @Roarbark, @RBHeadge PE, @ChebyshevII PE, @Dothracki, @tj_PE, @LyceeFruit PE, @NikR_PE, @Road Guy, and @Audi driver, P.E. (the crowd goes willllld).

I already sent out messages for specific roles. If you did not receive a message, then you are a regular townie.

If you have any questions, or you would like me to tell you which players are still standing, please let me know.

Good luck to everyone!  Let's have fun!


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

JayKay PE said:


> *The game will start on Monday, September 21, 2020.  First town vote is today.*
> 
> *As noted before the game, the "weekend" will begin on **Thursday**, September 24, 2020, due to a mod prior commitment (aka: early weekend drinking).  Thursday will be like a normal Friday play, there will be a lynching but the mafia night kill will only be revealed the morning of Monday, September 21, 2020.  There will **be** no weekend play on Saturday/Sunday throughout the game, if the game extends over multiple weeks.*


Do you mean Monday 28 Sep for that second Monday?


----------



## JayKay PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> Do you mean Monday 28 Sep for that second Monday?


Yes.  Sorry, was looking at my calendar and didn't have last week crossed out yet.  Thank you for spotting that!


----------



## User1

YES still not maf!!!!!!!!


----------



## User1

@RBHeadge PE are you maf?


----------



## User1

@MadamPirate PE are you maf?


----------



## User1

@Road Guy are you maf?


----------



## MadamPirate PE

tj_PE said:


> @MadamPirate PE are you maf?


Definitely not maf this time! I'm so excited to be nothing but a townie this round!


----------



## User1

also, @JayKay PE, is @Audi driver, P.E. seriously playing? He hasn't even logged in for over a week..


----------



## User1

@ChebyshevII PE are you mafia?


----------



## User1

@DuranDuran are you mafia?


----------



## User1

@LyceeFruit PE are you mafia?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

tj_PE said:


> @ChebyshevII PE are you mafia?


Nope. Are you?


----------



## DLD PE

tj_PE said:


> @DuranDuran are you mafia?


"Hffmmhnuh."

*Sorry, due to having Covid and wearing a mask, Duran's response may be difficult to understand.  Please refer to standard gaming procedures to find out if Duran is mafia or not.


----------



## User1

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Nope. Are you?


I am not


----------



## JayKay PE

tj_PE said:


> also, @JayKay PE, is @Audi driver, P.E. seriously playing? He hasn't even logged in for over a week..


We'll see.  It will make gameplay interesting.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

tj_PE said:


> @LyceeFruit PE are you mafia?


not maf but withholding Moo pics to avoid accusation


----------



## User1

i cant haha and thanks for your response lol


----------



## User1

that message looks weird af


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

tj_PE said:


> i cant haha and thanks for your response lol


i had to read this 4 times for it to make sense 



tj_PE said:


> that message looks weird af


that it does lol


----------



## User1

well what a talkative crowd we've got here!!!!!


----------



## User1

@NikR_PE are you maf?


----------



## User1

@Dothracki are you maf?


----------



## User1

@jean15paul_PE are you maf?


----------



## Dothracki PE

tj_PE said:


> @Dothracki are you maf?


Nope, not maf


----------



## NikR_PE

tj_PE said:


> @NikR_PE are you maf?


I am not.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Aw crap we started already??


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Y'all better not kill me off first round again. I get berated for not taking the game seriously and now I'm trying.

Also: NOT maf.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

T-t-t-triple post!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

tj_PE said:


> @RBHeadge PE are you maf?


Like I've posted a few rounds ago. I like the challenge to prove my townieness with my analysis and contributions to the town rather than just lazily state my allegiance.



DuranDuran said:


> "Hffmmhnuh."
> 
> *Sorry, due to having Covid and wearing a mask, Duran's response may be difficult to understand.  Please refer to standard gaming procedures to find out if Duran is mafia or not.


_maintains 6 ft of distance_

so the new usual gameplay then



LyceeFruit PE said:


> not maf but withholding Moo pics to avoid accusation


is that why you posted so many yesterday? ;



tj_PE said:


> tj_PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> i cant haha and thanks for your response lol
> 
> 
> 
> that message looks weird af
Click to expand...

lusone:



LyceeFruit PE said:


> tj_PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tj_PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> i cant haha and thanks for your response lol
> 
> 
> 
> that message looks weird af
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i had to read this 4 times for it to make sense
Click to expand...

lusone:



tj_PE said:


> well what a talkative crowd we've got here!!!!!


I've actually got quite a bit of work ahead of me this week. The program now requires a sensitive sub-project. It's probably going to consume half of my bandwidth over the next six weeks.



squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> Aw crap we started already??


it caught me off-guard too.


----------



## txjennah PE

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> Y'all better not kill me off first round again. I get berated for not taking the game seriously and now I'm trying.
> 
> Also: NOT maf.


I feel like every time you're voted off the first round, you're a townie. But then when we keep you alive past the first round, you're mafia.


----------



## DLD PE

txjennah PE said:


> I feel like every time you're voted off the first round, you're a townie. But then when we keep you alive past the first round, you're mafia.


Let's keep him alive until at least tomorrow, so we can snag a maf.


----------



## User1

what are people thinkin?


----------



## User1

im trying not to vote first bc last round i had such terrible luck


----------



## txjennah PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Like I've posted a few rounds ago. I like the challenge to prove my townieness with my analysis and contributions to the town rather than just lazily state my allegiance.


Yeah, and anyone can lie and say that they're a townie


----------



## User1

im still gonna ask


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> is that why you posted so many yesterday? ;


she's feckin adorbs and i only posted one


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

txjennah PE said:


> I feel like every time you're voted off the first round, you're a townie. But then when we keep you alive past the first round, you're mafia.


UGHHHH this is why this game stresses me out! :rotflmao:


----------



## DLD PE

txjennah PE said:


> Yeah, and anyone can lie and say that they're a townie


^TRUTH


----------



## chart94 PE

oooooooohhhhhhhhaahahahahahaaaaaaaaaooooooooo (im a scary ghost)


----------



## DLD PE

chart94 said:


> oooooooohhhhhhhhaahahahahahaaaaaaaaaooooooooo (im a scary ghost)


That's more than you've said in the last 2 rounds lol.


----------



## chart94 PE

Finally got the boards working lol IM BACK BABY


----------



## txjennah PE

chart94 said:


> Finally got the boards working lol IM BACK BABY


But ARE YOU???


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

tj_PE said:


> @jean15paul_PE are you maf?


Nope, I'm a regular townie.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Someone has to get this started. 

@JayKay PE I vote for @NikR_PE because day 1 is random


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Also TRIPLE POST

View attachment 18074


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

chart94 said:


> Finally got the boards working lol IM BACK BABY


so wut happened


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> Nope, I'm a regular townie.


there are not enough walter pictures in this thread


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

TRIPLE


----------



## DLD PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> there are not enough walter pictures in this thread


There aren't enough Moo pics in this round.


----------



## User1

WHO IS MAF PLS EXPOSE YOURSELVES


----------



## Roarbark

tj_PE said:


> WHO IS MAF PLS EXPOSE YOURSELVES


But don't expose yourself in public. Or we'll have to get the cop involved for public indecency. 

Morning everyone


----------



## User1

@Roarbark are you maf?


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

DuranDuran said:


> There aren't enough Moo pics in this round.


There arent


----------



## DLD PE

@JayKay PE I vote for @ChebyshevII PE based on randomizer.



View attachment 20200921_164233.mp4


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

DuranDuran said:


> @JayKay PE I vote for @ChebyshevII PE based on randomizer.
> 
> View attachment 18777


D'oh.

But then again, the "randomizer" DID say it was the "wrong one". Maybe a re-draw is in order?


----------



## Dothracki PE

@JayKay PE, I randomly vote for @Audi driver, P.E.


----------



## DLD PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> D'oh.
> 
> But then again, the "randomizer" DID say it was the "wrong one". Maybe a re-draw is in order?


Well, this was actually a "re-draw".  He drew my name the first time!  Then he just assumed he got the "wrong one" again.  I cut out all the names and put them in the box.  I didn't think to remove my name first.


----------



## JayKay PE

Current vote:

1 @NikR_PE (JP)

1 @ChebyshevII PE (Duran)

1 @Audi driver, P.E. (doth)


----------



## Roarbark

DuranDuran said:


> Well, this was actually a "re-draw".  He drew my name the first time!  Then he just assumed he got the "wrong one" again.  I cut out all the names and put them in the box.  I didn't think to remove my name first.


I was gonna ask who the first one was. Suspicious  
Good system though.


----------



## Roarbark

tj_PE said:


> @Roarbark are you maf?


Nuh-uh. Not anymore.


----------



## NikR_PE

@JayKay PE i vote for @ChebyshevII PE


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Well, I can't retaliate against Me2ee's cute kiddo. So...

@JayKay PE I'll vote @NikR_PE


----------



## NikR_PE

@ChebyshevII PE, what did my kid ever do to you.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

NikR_PE said:


> @ChebyshevII PE, what did my kid ever do to you.


You haven't shared the cute kid photos.


----------



## User1

NikR_PE said:


> @ChebyshevII PE, what did my kid ever do to you.


omg this just broke my heart


----------



## JayKay PE

Current vote:

2 @NikR_PE (JP, chebs)

2 @ChebyshevII PE (Duran, Nik)

1 @Audi driver, P.E. (doth)


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

WTH is this about me being a doctor?


----------



## NikR_PE

@MadamPirate PE shared


----------



## JayKay PE

3 minutes

...I keep getting sidetracked by meatballs


----------



## JayKay PE

Time!


----------



## JayKay PE

I want to take a shower. Will @NikR_PE and @ChebyshevII PE send me 10 rounds of rock, paper, scissor by the time I get back.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

JayKay PE said:


> I want to take a shower. Will @NikR_PE and @ChebyshevII PE send me 10 rounds of rock, paper, scissor by the time I get back.


Sent.


----------



## Dothracki PE

Audi driver said:


> WTH is this about me being a doctor?


----------



## NikR_PE

JayKay PE said:


> I want to take a shower. Will @NikR_PE and @ChebyshevII PE send me 10 rounds of rock, paper, scissor by the time I get back.


sent


----------



## JayKay PE

Time for RPS. 
 

let me eat some watermelon and dry my hair and hopefully I can bang this out.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Dothracki said:


> Audi driver said:
> 
> 
> 
> WTH is this about me being a doctor?
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 18778
Click to expand...

A bold strategy to not get lynched, It really sounds like @Audi driver, P.E. wants to play this round. Let's make sure he's with us to the end and gets tagged everyday!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

JayKay PE said:


> Time for RPS.
> 
> 
> let me eat some watermelon and dry my hair and hopefully I can bang this out.


JK rn


----------



## RBHeadge PE

tttriple


----------



## Roarbark




----------



## Roarbark

Just posted that cause it's cute.

Alternate footage of JK rn:


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> there are not enough walter pictures in this thread


Here you go...


----------



## JayKay PE

Lol, thanks guys for pretty much describing/illistrating exactly how I eat my giant freezer bag of watermelon.

Write up below!!!!

---

@NikR_PE nervously tugged at their high school uniform, fiddling with the scarlet necktie and adjusting it so it was a bit more snug with their neck.  They wish they had been able to stay at their old school, with their old friends, but the opportunity for their father was too great to pass and so... First grade.  New school.  They sighed as they lingered outside the gates of the school campus and eyed the other students who walked by.  Taking one more fortifying breath, they adjusted their gray skirt, and hurriedly walked forward to get to homeroom-

Only to promptly run into a broad back.

“Ah, I’m so sorry!” @NikR_PE said as they bounced to the ground, biting their lip to keep the tears at bay.  They were so stupid!  Their first impression on the new student body and they ruined it by clumsily running into someone.  They should have never come to this new place with their father!  They should have stayed in the countryside with their mother and just continued on as needed, though this premier school was only possible with the scholarship they received!

They were jolted from their thoughts at the hand thrust in front of their face, larger than their face with claws clicking slightly.  @NikR_PE’s gaze traveled up the arm, past the immaculately pressed uniform shirt cuff and holly berry red jacket, only to rest on a pair of beautiful deep brown eyes with the largest eyelashes they had ever seen.

“_Я прошу прощения. Меня отвлекла рыба._”

A blush sprung to @NikR_PE's features, to their utmost mortification.

The bear blinked slowly, their towering figure casting a shadow on the much smaller @NikR_PE, before the other student reached down and roughly grabbed @NikR_PE by the arm and pulled them into a standing position.  “_Я извиняюсь. Я опоздаю на занятия._”  They said, attempting to pat down @NikR_PE, much to the other’s despair, before turning and lumbering their way into the schoolyard.

To @NikR_PE, that brief brushing of dirt and absent-minded smile was love at first sight.

They paused for a moment to compose themselves and that was all it took for the mean girls to arrive.

“Do you really think you’re good enough for @blybrook PE?” 

They turned and took in the two other students who had approached, their beautifully styled hair and nails obviously signifying they were second graders.

“Hey, yeah, you, answer us,” The one with blue highlights in their hair said, snapping their fingers in @NikR_PE’s general direction.  “You can’t just come in here and expect to go after @blybrook PE without us stopping you!”

The other, who had beautiful coffee colored skin, nodded in agreement.  “@blybrook PE is the property of the EB Technical High School girl squad and they would never fall for someone as...basic as you.”

The two laughed and the one with blue highlights, whose uniform skirt was a few inches too short, shoved @NikR_PE so they slammed into the brick wall.  “You stay away from @blybrook PE or I’ll make you pay.”

@NikR_PE frowned.  They may be new but they weren’t going to let these two walk all over them.  “And how’re you going to do that?”  Their fists clenched and a single tear glittered as it slid slowly down their cheek.

“Whaaaaaaat?!”  The one with the blue highlights gasped at the tear: ONLY MAIN CHARACTERS HAD SUCH A THING HAPPEN TO THEM.

They were so ashamed at fighting with the main character instead of becoming their best friend that they dropped their designer bag and began crying themselves, causing their previously flawless makeup to run and thus ruining all their previous street cred.

@ChebyshevII PE was defeated by the tear of a beautiful k-drama heroine who was in the process of finding true love.

@ChebyshevII PE was mafia.

The remaining players are:

@DuranDuran, @txjennah PE, @squaretaper LIT AF PE, @MadamPirate PE, @jean15paul_PE, @Roarbark, @RBHeadge PE, @Dothracki, @tj_PE, @LyceeFruit PE, @NikR_PE, @Road Guy, and @Audi driver, P.E.

The final vote was:

2 @NikR_PE (JP, chebs)

2 @ChebyshevII PE(Duran, Nik)

1 @Audi driver, P.E. (doth)

Tie breaker results:


*Nik Response*



*Cheb Response*



*Result:*



*R*



*r*



*Tie*



*R*



*p*



*Cheb*



*S*



*p*



*Nik*



*R*



*r*



*Tie*



*P*



*r*



*Nik*



*P*



*s*



*Cheb*



*S*



*s*



*Tie*



*R*



*r*



*Tie*



*R*



*p*



*Nik*



*P*



*p*



*Tie*



*Win = 3*



*Win = 2*



*Winner = Nik*


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

JayKay PE said:


> Lol, thanks guys for pretty much describing/illistrating exactly how I eat my giant freezer bag of watermelon.
> 
> Write up below!!!!
> 
> ---
> 
> @NikR_PE nervously tugged at their high school uniform, fiddling with the scarlet necktie and adjusting it so it was a bit more snug with their neck.  They wish they had been able to stay at their old school, with their old friends, but the opportunity for their father was too great to pass and so... First grade.  New school.  They sighed as they lingered outside the gates of the school campus and eyed the other students who walked by.  Taking one more fortifying breath, they adjusted their gray skirt, and hurriedly walked forward to get to homeroom-
> 
> Only to promptly run into a broad back.
> 
> “Ah, I’m so sorry!” @NikR_PE said as they bounced to the ground, biting their lip to keep the tears at bay.  They were so stupid!  Their first impression on the new student body and they ruined it by clumsily running into someone.  They should have never come to this new place with their father!  They should have stayed in the countryside with their mother and just continued on as needed, though this premier school was only possible with the scholarship they received!
> 
> They were jolted from their thoughts at the hand thrust in front of their face, larger than their face with claws clicking slightly.  @NikR_PE’s gaze traveled up the arm, past the immaculately pressed uniform shirt cuff and holly berry red jacket, only to rest on a pair of beautiful deep brown eyes with the largest eyelashes they had ever seen.
> 
> “_Я прошу прощения. Меня отвлекла рыба._”
> 
> A blush sprung to @NikR_PE's features, to their utmost mortification.
> 
> The bear blinked slowly, their towering figure casting a shadow on the much smaller @NikR_PE, before the other student reached down and roughly grabbed @NikR_PE by the arm and pulled them into a standing position.  “_Я извиняюсь. Я опоздаю на занятия._”  They said, attempting to pat down @NikR_PE, much to the other’s despair, before turning and lumbering their way into the schoolyard.
> 
> To @NikR_PE, that brief brushing of dirt and absent-minded smile was love at first sight.
> 
> They paused for a moment to compose themselves and that was all it took for the mean girls to arrive.
> 
> “Do you really think you’re good enough for @blybrook PE?”
> 
> They turned and took in the two other students who had approached, their beautifully styled hair and nails obviously signifying they were second graders.
> 
> “Hey, yeah, you, answer us,” The one with blue highlights in their hair said, snapping their fingers in @NikR_PE’s general direction.  “You can’t just come in here and expect to go after @blybrook PE without us stopping you!”
> 
> The other, who had beautiful coffee colored skin, nodded in agreement.  “@blybrook PE is the property of the EB Technical High School girl squad and they would never fall for someone as...basic as you.”
> 
> The two laughed and the one with blue highlights, whose uniform skirt was a few inches too short, shoved @NikR_PE so they slammed into the brick wall.  “You stay away from @blybrook PE or I’ll make you pay.”
> 
> @NikR_PE frowned.  They may be new but they weren’t going to let these two walk all over them.  “And how’re you going to do that?”  Their fists clenched and a single tear glittered as it slid slowly down their cheek.
> 
> “Whaaaaaaat?!”  The one with the blue highlights gasped at the tear: ONLY MAIN CHARACTERS HAD SUCH A THING HAPPEN TO THEM.
> 
> They were so ashamed at fighting with the main character instead of becoming their best friend that they dropped their designer bag and began crying themselves, causing their previously flawless makeup to run and thus ruining all their previous street cred.
> 
> @ChebyshevII PE was defeated by the tear of a beautiful k-drama heroine who was in the process of finding true love.
> 
> @ChebyshevII PE was mafia.
> 
> The remaining players are:
> 
> @DuranDuran, @txjennah PE, @squaretaper LIT AF PE, @MadamPirate PE, @jean15paul_PE, @Roarbark, @RBHeadge PE, @Dothracki, @tj_PE, @LyceeFruit PE, @NikR_PE, @Road Guy, and @Audi driver, P.E.
> 
> The final vote was:
> 
> 2 @NikR_PE (JP, chebs)
> 
> 2 @ChebyshevII PE(Duran, Nik)
> 
> 1 @Audi driver, P.E. (doth)
> 
> Tie breaker results:
> 
> 
> *Nik Response*
> 
> 
> 
> *Cheb Response*
> 
> 
> 
> *Result:*
> 
> 
> 
> *R*
> 
> 
> 
> *r*
> 
> 
> 
> *Tie*
> 
> 
> 
> *R*
> 
> 
> 
> *p*
> 
> 
> 
> *Cheb*
> 
> 
> 
> *S*
> 
> 
> 
> *p*
> 
> 
> 
> *Nik*
> 
> 
> 
> *R*
> 
> 
> 
> *r*
> 
> 
> 
> *Tie*
> 
> 
> 
> *P*
> 
> 
> 
> *r*
> 
> 
> 
> *Nik*
> 
> 
> 
> *P*
> 
> 
> 
> *s*
> 
> 
> 
> *Cheb*
> 
> 
> 
> *S*
> 
> 
> 
> *s*
> 
> 
> 
> *Tie*
> 
> 
> 
> *R*
> 
> 
> 
> *r*
> 
> 
> 
> *Tie*
> 
> 
> 
> *R*
> 
> 
> 
> *p*
> 
> 
> 
> *Nik*
> 
> 
> 
> *P*
> 
> 
> 
> *p*
> 
> 
> 
> *Tie*
> 
> 
> 
> *Win = 3*
> 
> 
> 
> *Win = 2*
> 
> 
> 
> *Winner = Nik*


Well, feck.

@DuranDuran your kiddo is good luck. Hold on to him.


----------



## NikR_PE

I was distracted by a fish. Lol


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NikR_PE said:


> I was distracted by a fish. Lol


I got killed by tears. What a wimp.


----------



## User1

Yay!!


----------



## Roarbark

JayKay PE said:


> Lol, thanks guys for pretty much describing/illistrating exactly how I eat my giant freezer bag of watermelon.
> 
> Write up below!!!!
> 
> ---
> 
> @NikR_PE nervously tugged at their high school uniform, fiddling with the scarlet necktie and adjusting it so it was a bit more snug with their neck.  They wish they had been able to stay at their old school, with their old friends, but the opportunity for their father was too great to pass and so... First grade.  New school.  They sighed as they lingered outside the gates of the school campus and eyed the other students who walked by.  Taking one more fortifying breath, they adjusted their gray skirt, and hurriedly walked forward to get to homeroom-
> 
> Only to promptly run into a broad back.
> 
> “Ah, I’m so sorry!” @NikR_PE said as they bounced to the ground, biting their lip to keep the tears at bay.  They were so stupid!  Their first impression on the new student body and they ruined it by clumsily running into someone.  They should have never come to this new place with their father!  They should have stayed in the countryside with their mother and just continued on as needed, though this premier school was only possible with the scholarship they received!
> 
> They were jolted from their thoughts at the hand thrust in front of their face, larger than their face with claws clicking slightly.  @NikR_PE’s gaze traveled up the arm, past the immaculately pressed uniform shirt cuff and holly berry red jacket, only to rest on a pair of beautiful deep brown eyes with the largest eyelashes they had ever seen.
> 
> “_Я прошу прощения. Меня отвлекла рыба._”
> 
> A blush sprung to @NikR_PE's features, to their utmost mortification.
> 
> The bear blinked slowly, their towering figure casting a shadow on the much smaller @NikR_PE, before the other student reached down and roughly grabbed @NikR_PE by the arm and pulled them into a standing position.  “_Я извиняюсь. Я опоздаю на занятия._”  They said, attempting to pat down @NikR_PE, much to the other’s despair, before turning and lumbering their way into the schoolyard.
> 
> To @NikR_PE, that brief brushing of dirt and absent-minded smile was love at first sight.
> 
> They paused for a moment to compose themselves and that was all it took for the mean girls to arrive.
> 
> “Do you really think you’re good enough for @blybrook PE?”
> 
> They turned and took in the two other students who had approached, their beautifully styled hair and nails obviously signifying they were second graders.
> 
> “Hey, yeah, you, answer us,” The one with blue highlights in their hair said, snapping their fingers in @NikR_PE’s general direction.  “You can’t just come in here and expect to go after @blybrook PE without us stopping you!”
> 
> The other, who had beautiful coffee colored skin, nodded in agreement.  “@blybrook PE is the property of the EB Technical High School girl squad and they would never fall for someone as...basic as you.”
> 
> The two laughed and the one with blue highlights, whose uniform skirt was a few inches too short, shoved @NikR_PE so they slammed into the brick wall.  “You stay away from @blybrook PE or I’ll make you pay.”
> 
> @NikR_PE frowned.  They may be new but they weren’t going to let these two walk all over them.  “And how’re you going to do that?”  Their fists clenched and a single tear glittered as it slid slowly down their cheek.
> 
> “Whaaaaaaat?!”  The one with the blue highlights gasped at the tear: ONLY MAIN CHARACTERS HAD SUCH A THING HAPPEN TO THEM.
> 
> They were so ashamed at fighting with the main character instead of becoming their best friend that they dropped their designer bag and began crying themselves, causing their previously flawless makeup to run and thus ruining all their previous street cred.
> 
> @ChebyshevII PE was defeated by the tear of a beautiful k-drama heroine who was in the process of finding true love.
> 
> @ChebyshevII PE was mafia.
> 
> The remaining players are:
> 
> @DuranDuran, @txjennah PE, @squaretaper LIT AF PE, @MadamPirate PE, @jean15paul_PE, @Roarbark, @RBHeadge PE, @Dothracki, @tj_PE, @LyceeFruit PE, @NikR_PE, @Road Guy, and @Audi driver, P.E.
> 
> The final vote was:
> 
> 2 @NikR_PE (JP, chebs)
> 
> 2 @ChebyshevII PE(Duran, Nik)
> 
> 1 @Audi driver, P.E. (doth)
> 
> Tie breaker results:
> 
> 
> *Nik Response*
> 
> 
> 
> *Cheb Response*
> 
> 
> 
> *Result:*
> 
> 
> 
> *R*
> 
> 
> 
> *r*
> 
> 
> 
> *Tie*
> 
> 
> 
> *R*
> 
> 
> 
> *p*
> 
> 
> 
> *Cheb*
> 
> 
> 
> *S*
> 
> 
> 
> *p*
> 
> 
> 
> *Nik*
> 
> 
> 
> *R*
> 
> 
> 
> *r*
> 
> 
> 
> *Tie*
> 
> 
> 
> *P*
> 
> 
> 
> *r*
> 
> 
> 
> *Nik*
> 
> 
> 
> *P*
> 
> 
> 
> *s*
> 
> 
> 
> *Cheb*
> 
> 
> 
> *S*
> 
> 
> 
> *s*
> 
> 
> 
> *Tie*
> 
> 
> 
> *R*
> 
> 
> 
> *r*
> 
> 
> 
> *Tie*
> 
> 
> 
> *R*
> 
> 
> 
> *p*
> 
> 
> 
> *Nik*
> 
> 
> 
> *P*
> 
> 
> 
> *p*
> 
> 
> 
> *Tie*
> 
> 
> 
> *Win = 3*
> 
> 
> 
> *Win = 2*
> 
> 
> 
> *Winner = Nik*


Yeahhhhhh SUFFER, MAFIA

@ChebyshevII PE is a mean girl, confirmed. 
@NikR_PE, Bly miiiight already have eyes for @RBHeadge PE. You've got a fight in front of you, he's a prize. 

@JayKay PE I'm already "hooked" on the story.


----------



## JayKay PE

Roarbark said:


> Yeahhhhhh SUFFER, MAFIA
> 
> @ChebyshevII PE is a mean girl, confirmed.
> @NikR_PE, Bly miiiight already have eyes for @RBHeadge PE. You've got a fight in front of you, he's a prize.
> 
> @JayKay PE I'm already "hooked" on the story.


Me this morning:


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

JayKay PE said:


> Lol, thanks guys for pretty much describing/illistrating exactly how I eat my giant freezer bag of watermelon.
> 
> Write up below!!!!
> 
> ---
> 
> @NikR_PE nervously tugged at their high school uniform, fiddling with the scarlet necktie and adjusting it so it was a bit more snug with their neck.  They wish they had been able to stay at their old school, with their old friends, but the opportunity for their father was too great to pass and so... First grade.  New school.  They sighed as they lingered outside the gates of the school campus and eyed the other students who walked by.  Taking one more fortifying breath, they adjusted their gray skirt, and hurriedly walked forward to get to homeroom-
> 
> Only to promptly run into a broad back.
> 
> “Ah, I’m so sorry!” @NikR_PE said as they bounced to the ground, biting their lip to keep the tears at bay.  They were so stupid!  Their first impression on the new student body and they ruined it by clumsily running into someone.  They should have never come to this new place with their father!  They should have stayed in the countryside with their mother and just continued on as needed, though this premier school was only possible with the scholarship they received!
> 
> They were jolted from their thoughts at the hand thrust in front of their face, larger than their face with claws clicking slightly.  @NikR_PE’s gaze traveled up the arm, past the immaculately pressed uniform shirt cuff and holly berry red jacket, only to rest on a pair of beautiful deep brown eyes with the largest eyelashes they had ever seen.
> 
> “_Я прошу прощения. Меня отвлекла рыба._”
> 
> A blush sprung to @NikR_PE's features, to their utmost mortification.
> 
> The bear blinked slowly, their towering figure casting a shadow on the much smaller @NikR_PE, before the other student reached down and roughly grabbed @NikR_PE by the arm and pulled them into a standing position.  “_Я извиняюсь. Я опоздаю на занятия._”  They said, attempting to pat down @NikR_PE, much to the other’s despair, before turning and lumbering their way into the schoolyard.
> 
> To @NikR_PE, that brief brushing of dirt and absent-minded smile was love at first sight.
> 
> They paused for a moment to compose themselves and that was all it took for the mean girls to arrive.
> 
> “Do you really think you’re good enough for @blybrook PE?”
> 
> They turned and took in the two other students who had approached, their beautifully styled hair and nails obviously signifying they were second graders.
> 
> “Hey, yeah, you, answer us,” The one with blue highlights in their hair said, snapping their fingers in @NikR_PE’s general direction.  “You can’t just come in here and expect to go after @blybrook PE without us stopping you!”
> 
> The other, who had beautiful coffee colored skin, nodded in agreement.  “@blybrook PE is the property of the EB Technical High School girl squad and they would never fall for someone as...basic as you.”
> 
> The two laughed and the one with blue highlights, whose uniform skirt was a few inches too short, shoved @NikR_PE so they slammed into the brick wall.  “You stay away from @blybrook PE or I’ll make you pay.”
> 
> @NikR_PE frowned.  They may be new but they weren’t going to let these two walk all over them.  “And how’re you going to do that?”  Their fists clenched and a single tear glittered as it slid slowly down their cheek.
> 
> “Whaaaaaaat?!”  The one with the blue highlights gasped at the tear: ONLY MAIN CHARACTERS HAD SUCH A THING HAPPEN TO THEM.
> 
> They were so ashamed at fighting with the main character instead of becoming their best friend that they dropped their designer bag and began crying themselves, causing their previously flawless makeup to run and thus ruining all their previous street cred.
> 
> @ChebyshevII PE was defeated by the tear of a beautiful k-drama heroine who was in the process of finding true love.
> 
> @ChebyshevII PE was mafia.
> 
> The remaining players are:
> 
> @DuranDuran, @txjennah PE, @squaretaper LIT AF PE, @MadamPirate PE, @jean15paul_PE, @Roarbark, @RBHeadge PE, @Dothracki, @tj_PE, @LyceeFruit PE, @NikR_PE, @Road Guy, and @Audi driver, P.E.
> 
> The final vote was:
> 
> 2 @NikR_PE (JP, chebs)
> 
> 2 @ChebyshevII PE(Duran, Nik)
> 
> 1 @Audi driver, P.E. (doth)
> 
> Tie breaker results:
> 
> 
> *Nik Response*
> 
> 
> 
> *Cheb Response*
> 
> 
> 
> *Result:*
> 
> 
> 
> *R*
> 
> 
> 
> *r*
> 
> 
> 
> *Tie*
> 
> 
> 
> *R*
> 
> 
> 
> *p*
> 
> 
> 
> *Cheb*
> 
> 
> 
> *S*
> 
> 
> 
> *p*
> 
> 
> 
> *Nik*
> 
> 
> 
> *R*
> 
> 
> 
> *r*
> 
> 
> 
> *Tie*
> 
> 
> 
> *P*
> 
> 
> 
> *r*
> 
> 
> 
> *Nik*
> 
> 
> 
> *P*
> 
> 
> 
> *s*
> 
> 
> 
> *Cheb*
> 
> 
> 
> *S*
> 
> 
> 
> *s*
> 
> 
> 
> *Tie*
> 
> 
> 
> *R*
> 
> 
> 
> *r*
> 
> 
> 
> *Tie*
> 
> 
> 
> *R*
> 
> 
> 
> *p*
> 
> 
> 
> *Nik*
> 
> 
> 
> *P*
> 
> 
> 
> *p*
> 
> 
> 
> *Tie*
> 
> 
> 
> *Win = 3*
> 
> 
> 
> *Win = 2*
> 
> 
> 
> *Winner = Nik*


Mafia on day one!!!

So does the story imply that @NikR_PE is not mafia?


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

DuranDuran said:


> @JayKay PE I vote for @ChebyshevII PE based on randomizer.
> 
> View attachment 18777






ChebyshevII PE said:


> Well, feck.
> 
> @DuranDuran your kiddo is good luck. Hold on to him.


Yes, that kid is properly calibrated for mafia selection. Slap a calibration sticker on him and secure him somewhere so no one screws up his settings.


----------



## DLD PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> Yes, that kid is properly calibrated for mafia selection. Slap a calibration sticker on him and secure him somewhere so no one screws up his settings.


^Truth!

It will be interesting to see who is nightkilled.  I'm sure I will be near the top of the target list lol.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

jean15paul_PE said:


> Mafia on day one!!!
> 
> So does the story imply that @NikR_PE is not mafia?


----------



## JayKay PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> Mafia on day one!!!
> 
> So does the story imply that @NikR_PE is not mafia?


All storytelling is exactly that: storytelling.  As mod I try to incorporate the people who are most active that day/voting.  It does not reveal or implicate any roles.

---

A gentle breeze stirred the flowers blooming on a nearby tree.  A single, cream-colored petal was shaken free to begin a meandering path down to the paved walkway.  There, its beauty was highlighted by the dying rays of the sun, only to be abruptly trampled by delicate jipsin-clad feet.

"Do you believe the rumors?"

Artfully styled concubines walked in pairs or trios, respectfully dropping their eyes as the Crown Prince strode quickly past.  Though the Crown Prince was dealing with the grief of the Queen Dowager passing, they still acted with the proper respect to the Court.

"I do not.  The Crown Prince would never degrade themself so," Another responded, taking in the newly tailored outfit that offset the russet tones of the Crown Prince's fur as the sun set over the courtyard.  "And even if they did, why would they choose someone with such low blood?"  They whispered in an undertone to keep it between the favored first and second ranks.

The Crown Prince huffed through their large nostrils, hearing the barb against their choice, but continuing to the rendezvous point.  Their beloved finally had an answer!  Thought they continued to learn their duties as a future king with a frenzied zealous, as the dying Queen Dowager wished, but their heart yearned for more.

Checking their surroundings, they ducked into the secret alcove of scented fruit trees.

There!  Beautiful beyond compare!  @MadamPirate PE!

"Моя любовь!"  @blybrook PE grumbled deep in their chest, approaching quickly only to notice something was not right!  A single tear escaped their beloved's eye as they turned.  "Что случилось?"

"I know I was stealing these moments for myself," @MadamPirate PE said, raising a hand to delicately brush away another tear, dampening the fabric of their sleeve.  "We were never meant to meet, and yet..."

@blybrook PE knew what was being said, and yet they didn't want to.  Isn't this what their advisor, @vhab49_PE. said would happen?  That though their love was strong, it would need to be as fleeting as the summer wind.  "Пожалуйста ... не..."

"They said it would cure my pain."  @MadamPirate PE held up a small glass flask, the top sealed with dark red wax.  "It would help me forget you."

Before @blybrook PE was able to run forward and knock it from their hands, @MadamPirate PE scraped off the wax with a fingernail and swallowed the contents in one movement.

For a moment, nothing happened.  @blybrook PE's heart soared only to plummet in the next instant: A small trickle of blood formed at the edge of smiling lips and @MadamPirate PE collapsed gracefully to the floor into silent rest.

@MadamPirate PE was killed by the mafia last night.

The remaining players are:

@DuranDuran, @txjennah PE, @squaretaper LIT AF PE, @jean15paul_PE, @Roarbark, @RBHeadge PE, @Dothracki, @tj_PE, @LyceeFruit PE, @NikR_PE, @Road Guy, and @Audi driver, P.E.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Dangit!


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

MadamPirate PE said:


> Dangit!


At least your death was smoother than Juilet's...


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

This is some serious K-drams. The "K" is for killer...trolololol.


----------



## chart94 PE

txjennah PE said:


> But ARE YOU???


Eh i could go either way..


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

JayKay PE said:


> I want to take a shower. Will @NikR_PE and @ChebyshevII PE send me 10 rounds of rock, paper, scissor by the time I get back.


being in this thread makes me want to shower too.


----------



## JayKay PE

@JayKay PE, I vote for @Audi driver, P.E.


----------



## JayKay PE

Vote status:

1 @Audi driver, P.E. (jk)


----------



## JayKay PE

Trrrrrrrrrrriple post


----------



## DLD PE

Something is suspish, and it's not JayKay.


----------



## NikR_PE

Audi driver said:


> being in this thread makes me want to shower too.


I think its a good habit even if you don't visit this thread.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

@JayKay PE dartboard throw says FNG is suspish ( @Dothracki)


----------



## JayKay PE

Vote status:

1 @Dothracki (lycee)

11 @Audi driver, P.E. (jk)


----------



## Dothracki PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> @JayKay PE dartboard throw says FNG is suspish ( @Dothracki)


I don't really play darts...

I also don't really have much to go on besides yesterdays vote, so @JayKay PE I vote for @jean15paul_PE


----------



## JayKay PE

Vote status:

1 @Dothracki (lycee)

1 @jean15paul_PE (doth)

7 @Audi driver, P.E. (jk)


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

NikR_PE said:


> I think its a good habit even if you don't visit this thread.


I'm wondering... how would you know?


----------



## txjennah PE

@JayKay PEI vote for @RBHeadge PE


----------



## User1

Audi driver said:


> I'm wondering... how would you know?


how would he know that showering is a good habit? lol


----------



## JayKay PE

Vote status:

1 @Dothracki (lycee)

1 @jean15paul_PE (doth)
1 @RBHeadge PE (txj)

47 @Audi driver, P.E. (jk)


----------



## Road Guy

so what day is it?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

@JayKay PE I vote for @Dothracki. He maintained his vote for @Audi driver, P.E. after @Audi driver, P.E. claimed to be the doctor.


----------



## DLD PE

Road Guy said:


> so what day is it?


The first day of autumn.


----------



## User1

Road Guy said:


> so what day is it?


are you maf?


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

I am confused .... by both the story and the game.

A series of unrelated short stories?.... or maybe related by the theme of love?  Or maybe seemingly separate stories will come together at some point?... or maybe a multverse?

Also this game is confusing me. @DuranDuran and @NikR_PE off'd a mafia when it would have been pretty easy to save him with the small number of votes. So they lean townie. Besides that I got nothing.

I guess I'll keep it simple with a retaliation vote...


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

@JayKay PE I vote for @Dothracki


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

I don't even want the triple today.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

so quad I guess


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

I will say... this writing is in desperate need of some fan art. They are so visual in my mind. (I wish I could draw)


----------



## User1

what are your reads @RBHeadge PE? idk what to do!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

tj_PE said:


> what are your reads @RBHeadge PE? idk what to do!


It's always hard to tell this early in the game. There is a general lack of posts so that doesn't help. I agree with @jean15paul_PE that the vote yesterday makes me think @DuranDuran and @NikR_PE lean town.

There is nothing to learn from the nightkill. MP wasn't particularly active yesterday so that doesn't tell us anything. 

@Audi driver, P.E. alluded to be the doctor. Which is perplexing to say the least. It's suicidal, but in a different way that it is normally suicidal for him.  So . 

@squaretaper LIT AF PE has recently wanted to actively play. He tried last round, no one believed him and the town suffered for it. He's doing the same again this round. So . 

I mentioned my thoughts on @Dothracki above - as tenuous as they may be, it's all I've got to go on right now.

Town+++


TJ

town+


duran

nikr

mafia+


dothraki

permanent IDK


audi

square

jp

neutral


everyone else


----------



## RBHeadge PE

I'm hoping that we can learn more from tonight. Either from the vote or the nightkill (or lack thereof).


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> It's always hard to tell this early in the game. There is a general lack of posts so that doesn't help. I agree with @jean15paul_PE that the vote yesterday makes me think @DuranDuran and @NikR_PE lean town.
> 
> There is nothing to learn from the nightkill. MP wasn't particularly active yesterday so that doesn't tell us anything.
> 
> @Audi driver, P.E. alluded to be the doctor. Which is perplexing to say the least. It's suicidal, but in a different way that it is normally suicidal for him.  So .
> 
> @squaretaper LIT AF PE has recently wanted to actively play. He tried last round, no one believed him and the town suffered for it. He's doing the same again this round. So .
> 
> I mentioned my thoughts on @Dothracki above - as tenuous as they may be, it's all I've got to go on right now.
> 
> Town+++
> 
> 
> TJ
> 
> town+
> 
> 
> duran
> 
> nikr
> 
> mafia+
> 
> 
> dothraki
> 
> permanent IDK
> 
> 
> audi
> 
> square
> 
> jp
> 
> neutral
> 
> 
> everyone else


Why is @tj_PE Town+++ ?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> Why is @tj_PE Town+++ ?


IIRC she claimed townie alignment. That's good enough for townie++ for me.

...sorry for the typo of the extra +


----------



## DLD PE

It would be silly for the mafia to NOT nightkill Audi.  If Audi is the doctor, great.  Easy.  If Audi is not the doctor, so what, they got rid of another townie.  Why not kill Audi?

It makes more sense if @Audi driver, P.E.is mafia the doctor thing is a feint.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> @squaretaper LIT AF PE has recently wanted to actively play. He tried last round, no one believed him and the town suffered for it. He's doing the same again this round. So .


I'm here! I'm playing! Buuut I have no idea what is going on.

Also, NOT feckin' maf, sheesh.


----------



## Dothracki PE

DuranDuran said:


> It would be silly for the mafia to NOT nightkill Audi.  If Audi is the doctor, great.  Easy.  If Audi is not the doctor, so what, they got rid of another townie.  Why not kill Audi?
> 
> It makes more sense if @Audi driver, P.E.is mafia the doctor thing is a feint.


This is why I kept my vote. In any case I knew it wouldn't matter when Nik and Cheb had more votes just before audi announced he is the docor.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

DuranDuran said:


> It would be silly for the mafia to NOT nightkill Audi.  If Audi is the doctor, great.  Easy.  If Audi is not the doctor, so what, they got rid of another townie.  Why not kill Audi?
> 
> It makes more sense if @Audi driver, P.E.is mafia the doctor thing is a feint.






Dothracki said:


> This is why I kept my vote. In any case I knew it wouldn't matter when Nik and Cheb had more votes just before audi announced he is the docor.


I like your reasoning but I wonder if it's worth the risk. Should we vote for @Audi driver, P.E. then?


----------



## JayKay PE

Vote status:

3 @Dothracki (lycee, RBH, JP)

1 @jean15paul_PE (doth)
1 @RBHeadge PE (txj)

92 @Audi driver, P.E. (jk)


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

@JayKay PE I vote for @Audi driver, P.E. (am I doing this right?)


----------



## User1

i feel like if maf keeps him alive tonight then he's likely to be maf, but why would we kill who maf is likely to kill, before tonight? if he's still alive tomorrow then we could lynch after we know more? i feel like voting for audi in the event he is the doc, gives maf essentially 2 choices of who gets dedded, instead of only one choice? am i wrong?


----------



## User1

i mean, if maf thought they were tricking us and didnt kill him then we lynch him tomorrow, at least he still has a chance to save someone tonight? I'm trying to think this through statistically but I am not a statistician loll


----------



## DLD PE

There's just not enough info yet.


----------



## User1

i agree, but you can still hypothesize about if audi is or isnt the doc and i'm tryna run thru scenarios


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

From what I know about @Audi driver, P.E., I'm pretty sure he's full of shit. #IJS 

My bet is Audi is neither doc, nor mafia. But ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## Roarbark

tj_PE said:


> i feel like if maf keeps him alive tonight then he's likely to be maf, but why would we kill who maf is likely to kill, before tonight? if he's still alive tomorrow then we could lynch after we know more? i feel like voting for audi in the event he is the doc, gives maf essentially 2 choices of who gets dedded, instead of only one choice? am i wrong?


Don't give um ideas. 

Anyone else having this display issue for the notification bell / various other visuals around the forum recently?






Boxes, boxes everywhere.

Game-wise: Jean voted with mafia yesterday, but it's not suspicious since it was the first vote of the game, before Cheb (meangirlmaf) was on the chopping block.


----------



## JayKay PE

Vote status:

3 @Dothracki (lycee, RBH, JP)

1 @jean15paul_PE (doth)
1 @RBHeadge PE (txj)

1+(102)@Audi driver, P.E. (jk, square)


----------



## User1

yes @Roarbark tiny boxes on a hillside


----------



## User1

also it's not ideas. doesn't benefit them to not kill him tonight unless they know he's maf


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Roarbark said:


> Anyone else having this display issue for the notification bell / various other visuals around the forum recently?
> View attachment 18816
> 
> 
> Boxes, boxes everywhere.


None here



tj_PE said:


> yes @Roarbark tiny boxes on a hillside


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t3_ug-IGBJY


----------



## Roarbark

tj_PE said:


> yes @Roarbark tiny boxes on a hillside


Tiny boxes made of ticky-tacky? K. I'm glad I'm not alone.

@RBHeadge PE today I learned that it was written by Malvina Reynolds (who sings in the Weeds intro [at least during season 1]), not Pete Seeger (though it became "his" hit). And that they were friends.


----------



## Dothracki PE

tj_PE said:


> also it's not ideas. doesn't benefit them to not kill him tonight unless they know he's maf


Also doesn't benefit the town to kill me.


----------



## DLD PE

@JayKay PE i vote for @RBHeadge PE.  I suggest others do the same.  I don't think @Dothracki is mafia.


----------



## JayKay PE

Vote status:

3 @Dothracki (lycee, RBH, JP)

1 @jean15paul_PE (doth)
2 @RBHeadge PE (txj, Duran)

1+(102)@Audi driver, P.E. (jk, square)


----------



## Dothracki PE

@JayKay PE I vote for @RBHeadge PE. His reasoning for me being mafia seemed like a bit of a stretch.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Is @Zach Stone, P.E. playing?


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Im lost too but not in the same way as @jean15paul_PE since Ive read enough manga


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

https://v.redd.it/rucqvma41ro51


----------



## JayKay PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> Is @Zach Stone, P.E. playing?


He never responded yes or no? Just said it was interesting/the thread was long. I mean, it’s not like they’re @Audi driver, P.E. and I can force them to play?

Vote status:

3 @Dothracki (lycee, RBH, JP)
3 @RBHeadge PE (txj, Duran, doth

1+(102)@Audi driver, P.E. (jk, square)


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

tj_PE said:


> yes @Roarbark tiny boxes on a hillside


ticky tiker tack tiny boxes

I don't remember the real words


----------



## User1

i think it's actually little boxes


----------



## JayKay PE

Four minutes


----------



## User1

@JayKay PE i vote to lynch @RBHeadge PE and pls hope hes maf !


----------



## Roarbark

hmmmmmmmmmmm... I don't think he is. 
I don't think either of them are.
*Edit: But I have been known to be wrong-o*.


----------



## JayKay PE

Time


----------



## JayKay PE

Vote status:

3 @Dothracki (lycee, RBH, JP)
4 @RBHeadge PE (txj, Duran, doth, tj)

1+(-325)@Audi driver, P.E. (jk, square)


----------



## Roarbark

@Audi driver, P.E. somehow went from being in the lead with 103 votes to being in last place with (-)324 votes. I must have missed something! Glad we have so many invisible people participating this round.


----------



## Zach Stone P.E.

LyceeFruit PE said:


> Is @Zach Stone, P.E. playing?


I would love to. Unfortunately, we are currently in the middle of this semester's live class program while trying to incorporate a lot of changes for the new CBT version of the power PE exam has me really putting in the hours. I've never played before, I'd be happy to take a rain check for anytime after the (now cancelled) Oct 23rd PE exam


----------



## Dothracki PE

Roarbark said:


> @Audi driver, P.E. somehow went from being in the lead with 103 votes to being in last place with (-)324 votes. I must have missed something! Glad we have so many invisible people participating this round.


@JayKay PE must have a lot of NPC voters at this school


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Zach Stone said:


> I would love to. Unfortunately, we are currently in the middle of this semester's live class program while trying to incorporate a lot of changes for the new CBT version of the power PE exam has me really putting in the hours. I've never played before, I'd be happy to take a rain check for anytime after the (now cancelled) Oct 23rd PE exam


We'll totally hold ya to that lol


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Zach Stone said:


> I would love to. Unfortunately, we are currently in the middle of this semester's live class program while trying to incorporate a lot of changes for the new CBT version of the power PE exam has me really putting in the hours. I've never played before, I'd be happy to take a rain check for anytime after the (now cancelled) Oct 23rd PE exam


We'll totally hold ya to that lol


----------



## JayKay PE

Ahhhhhh.  Soap operas.  They cover so many genres.  I have no idea what's going on and I totally lied and did not plan anything this weekend like I said I was going to.  Enjoy.

---

“Don’t you understand!  I loved you!”  @tj_PE ripped off their apron, throwing it to the ground of the empty galley kitchen.  Clean stainless steel bowls, racked after the final dinner rush, reflected them as they walked closer to the one who broke their heart.  “I trusted you to be there for me, and you weren’t!”

Sous chef @txjennah PE approached and laid a hand on @tj_PE’s shoulder, beginning to pull them away, “It’s not worth it.  You knew _they _weren’t worth it when they didn’t come to the competition that helped you fund this place.  This restaurant is your dream.  Not them!”  They gestured at the other figure in the kitchen, who had studiously not said a word.  “They’re not worth wasting your love on!”

@tj_PE was ready to respond, ready to let out all of those emotions, when the swinging door leading out into the main dining area swung open to reveal a nervous @Dothracki, server's jacket wringing between their hands.  “Ah, @tj_PE, there is a diner still here who wants to talk to you?”  They said, grimacing at the tense atmosphere in the kitchen but also worried about the lone person who refused to pay for their meal until they met the chef.

@tj_PE huffed and spun out the room, leaving behind their relationship of seventeen years, ready to take out their frustration on someone besides an old lover who kept popping up whenever they were least wanted.  They walked past the half wall that shielded the kitchen madness from the classy three-star restaurant and then paused when they finally saw who was waiting for them.  They had met many different characters in moving up the culinary ladder, but this was a first.

Paws folded in front of them on the table, the bear was already staring at @tj_PE when they noticed them.  Dressed in a three-piece, dark navy suit, the bear didn’t seem out of place in the high-class restaurant, where only 300-covers a night were sent out at a ridiculous fee, and yet...something seemed off in their character.  Something about them seemed dangerous...but alluring.

“Извините, я не хочу перебивать,” The bear said, pushing away from the table and standing up, “Но мне нужна твоя помощь.”  They reached into an inner pocket for a wad of cash, pulling off a few notes to allow drift to the tabletop, and when they replaced the money their hand had exchanged for something more serious: a detective badge.  “Ищу рыбу.”

@tj_PE blushed at the blunt language and then cursed at themselves for the reaction.  They were a hardened head chef who had clawed themselves through hell to get to this position!  Some cute detective wasn’t going to throw them off their groove!  

“I have no idea what you’re talking about.”  They answered.

“Твой парень?”

“My ex.”  @tj_PE, sniffed.

An extra toothy grin was received from the bear detective at that.  It seemed like the interest wasn’t completely one-sided.  Without waiting for @tj_PE to continue the flirting, the detective pushed past them to enter the kitchen, where @txjennah PE was arguing with @RBHeadge PE, who was angrily swimming from side to side inside of their bowl.

“Ah, we meet again, Detective @blybrook PE”, sneered @RBHeadge PE, whose three eyes blinked in rapid succession.  “I didn’t expect to see you in such a place of...refinement.”  They sniffed, two of their eyes going to @tj_PE who entered behind the newly named detective, “Of course, sloppy seconds were always more to your taste.”

@tj_PE was mortified at what their ex-lover had said, the stress of a busy Saturday slamming into them all at once causing them to miss @blybrook PE say “Вы арестованы”, but felt vindictive glee when their ex was poured from their bowl into a Tupperware container.

Pleasantries were exchanged between @blybrook PE and @txjennah PE, who was happily married and thus unaffected by the charismatic detective, which meant @tj_PE was caught in the full beam of oozing charisma from @blybrook PE as they passed to book the villain.  

“Я вернусь позже на десерт.”  @blybrook PE said with a wink, the kitchen door swinging shut behind their proclamation.

@tj_PE was shocked.  They were a head chef.  Head chefs weren’t supposed to fall in love!

@RBHeadge PE was mafia

The remaining players are:

@DuranDuran, @txjennah PE, @squaretaper LIT AF PE, @jean15paul_PE, @Roarbark, @Dothracki, @tj_PE, @LyceeFruit PE, @NikR_PE, @Road Guy, and @Audi driver, P.E.

The final vote was:

3 @Dothracki (lycee, RBH, JP)

4 @RBHeadge PE (txj, Duran, doth, tj)

1 @Audi driver, P.E. (square)


----------



## JayKay PE

Roarbark said:


> @Audi driver, P.E. somehow went from being in the lead with 103 votes to being in last place with (-)324 votes. I must have missed something! Glad we have so many invisible people participating this round.


@Audi driver, P.E. is very good at endearing themselves to others.  It's their natural charm.


----------



## User1

Lmfao what in the even heck?! I was rbs lover and now I have the hots for bear!


----------



## JayKay PE

tj_PE said:


> Lmfao what in the even heck?! I was rbs lover and now I have the hots for bear!


Soap opera romances are very convoluted. Your heart is super fickle, but your passion is as hot as the oven you use to cook amazing dishes!!!


----------



## MadamPirate PE




----------



## MadamPirate PE

Now I know why I was deded so early...

i mean


----------



## Roarbark

Nice, folks. We have some semblance of a voting record, and 2 mafia dead.


----------



## Dothracki PE

JayKay PE said:


> Dressed in a three-piece, dark navy suit, the bear didn’t seem out of place in the high-class restaurant




Also how did we manage to get the mafia on the first two days? This is the polar opposite of last round.


----------



## JayKay PE

Dothracki said:


> Also how did we manage to get the mafia on the first two days? This is the polar opposite of last round.


YOU WEREN'T HERE IN THE ROUND WHERE @Roarbark DID THE BORK BORK BORK.  Ah, such joy.  Made me so happy.

As for you guys getting the mafia...Getting them all is usually the hard part.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Dothracki said:


> Also how did we manage to get the mafia on the first two days? This is the polar opposite of last round.


Some players are investigated early and often, have well known priors, or are often nightkilled early. If the RNG gives them roles then the round can accelerate or slow as applicable.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Some players are investigated early and often, have well known priors, or are often nightkilled early. If the RNG gives them roles then the round can accelerate or slow as applicable.


RNG?


----------



## Dothracki PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> RNG?


Random name/number generator; not to be confused with FNG.


----------



## DLD PE

Dothracki said:


> Also how did we manage to get the mafia on the first two days? This is the polar opposite of last round.


Luck also plays a role.

Getting Cheby on day 1 was pure dumb luck.  I really wasn't going to vote after our son pulled my own name out of the box, but I was having so much fun with it so I let him pull out another name.  It just happened to be Cheby and as luck would have it he lost the RPS.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Dothracki said:


> LyceeFruit PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> RNG?
> 
> 
> 
> Random name/number generator; not to be confused with FNG.
Click to expand...

Also not to be confused with RNJ (Random Number Jesus)


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

@Road Guy broke the icons again... i had them this morning... lol


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

@JayKay PE i vote for @jean15paul_PE, he hasn't posted enough Walter pics.


----------



## JayKay PE

Sorry for the late update.  This government employee actually doing work, whaaaaaaat?

---

The beeping in the emergency room seemed to be getting louder and louder as the time went on.

"Doctor, are you sure there is nothing you can do for him?" asked @LyceeFruit PE tearfully from the visitor's chair.  Their handkerchief was soaked, makeup looking completely untouched, and the air around them seemed to have some sort of Vaseline smear.  In fact, only @LyceeFruit PE, the doctor (a bear with literally a stethoscope hanging around its neck), and the comatose patient @DuranDuran were in focus if you had looked through the viewing window.

The bear snuffed at a nearby cotton ball before swallowing it in one bite. 

@LyceeFruit PE burst into hysterics and threw themselves on @DuranDuran's prone body, causing them to begin convulsing.

The beeping became faster and faster before abruptly stopping-What, no!  Could it be!  Was our lead player finally succumbing to the lifelong disease they had their whole life?

@LyceeFruit PE sat back, eyes dry, and a cruel smirk lit up their features in a different manner.  "Finally things are going according to plan," they said, purse opening so they could pull open a powder compact and touch up their face.  "Everyone said I shouldn't have hired you, Dr. @blybrook PE, that you were washed up and would never be able to cure my husband.  Little did they know, that was the point."

They snapped the compact closed, face restored to the beauty they were known for.  "Now I can finally run off with @jean15paul_PE who has two first names, which makes them obviously better, and use all the embezzled funds that @DuranDuran accumulated as an international man of mystery to start my alpaca farm."  @LyceeFruit PE stood, began preparing themselves for their second performance for the nurses outside (who obviously didn't come into the room because there was a bear?), only to pause-

Was that...was that the heart monitor starting up again?

They spun in disbelief, finding that Dr. @blybrook PE had performed an emergency tracheotomy on @DuranDuran's non-responsive body, removed the piece of tortellini that had been causing their reoccurring illness, and had already neatly stitched everything back together!  AND WITH NO BLOOD.  Amazing how they did all of that so quickly!

The bear turned and blinked at @LyceeFruit PE, "Не недооценивай меня" the bear grumbled, and they didn't know if they were more surprised by a bear speaking or the fact that it had wrapped up the season finale so perfectly.

We'll find out on tomorrow's episode of "Dr. Bear: Road to Redemption".

@DuranDuran was saved by the doctor last night.

The remaining players are:

@DuranDuran, @txjennah PE, @squaretaper LIT AF PE, @jean15paul_PE, @Roarbark, @Dothracki, @tj_PE, @LyceeFruit PE, @NikR_PE, @Road Guy, and @Audi driver, P.E.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

WTH? Am I the doctor or not?


----------



## User1

i can't say my fondness for bear is dwindling, that's for sure.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Legit thought I was going to be the one who died at the beginning


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

I love that the bear continues on and on


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Also happy for a doctor drama to appear in this series


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

also unrelated note... i've decided my next training session is going to be on CT circuits -____-


----------



## DLD PE

Audi driver said:


> WTH? Am I the doctor or not?


Well, if you are, a genuine heartfelt THANK YOU!


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

JayKay PE said:


> Sorry for the late update.  This government employee actually doing work, whaaaaaaat?
> 
> ---
> 
> The beeping in the emergency room seemed to be getting louder and louder as the time went on.
> 
> "Doctor, are you sure there is nothing you can do for him?" asked @LyceeFruit PE tearfully from the visitor's chair.  Their handkerchief was soaked, makeup looking completely untouched, and the air around them seemed to have some sort of Vaseline smear.  In fact, only @LyceeFruit PE, the doctor (a bear with literally a stethoscope hanging around its neck), and the comatose patient @DuranDuran were in focus if you had looked through the viewing window.
> 
> The bear snuffed at a nearby cotton ball before swallowing it in one bite.
> 
> @LyceeFruit PE burst into hysterics and threw themselves on @DuranDuran's prone body, causing them to begin convulsing.
> 
> The beeping became faster and faster before abruptly stopping-What, no!  Could it be!  Was our lead player finally succumbing to the lifelong disease they had their whole life?
> 
> @LyceeFruit PE sat back, eyes dry, and a cruel smirk lit up their features in a different manner.  "Finally things are going according to plan," they said, purse opening so they could pull open a powder compact and touch up their face.  "Everyone said I shouldn't have hired you, Dr. @blybrook PE, that you were washed up and would never be able to cure my husband.  Little did they know, that was the point."
> 
> They snapped the compact closed, face restored to the beauty they were known for.  "Now I can finally run off with @jean15paul_PE who has two first names, which makes them obviously better, and use all the embezzled funds that @DuranDuran accumulated as an international man of mystery to start my alpaca farm."  @LyceeFruit PE stood, began preparing themselves for their second performance for the nurses outside (who obviously didn't come into the room because there was a bear?), only to pause-
> 
> Was that...was that the heart monitor starting up again?
> 
> They spun in disbelief, finding that Dr. @blybrook PE had performed an emergency tracheotomy on @DuranDuran's non-responsive body, removed the piece of tortellini that had been causing their reoccurring illness, and had already neatly stitched everything back together!  AND WITH NO BLOOD.  Amazing how they did all of that so quickly!
> 
> The bear turned and blinked at @LyceeFruit PE, "Не недооценивай меня" the bear grumbled, and they didn't know if they were more surprised by a bear speaking or the fact that it had wrapped up the season finale so perfectly.
> 
> We'll find out on tomorrow's episode of "Dr. Bear: Road to Redemption".
> 
> @DuranDuran was saved by the doctor last night.
> 
> The remaining players are:
> 
> @DuranDuran, @txjennah PE, @squaretaper LIT AF PE, @jean15paul_PE, @Roarbark, @Dothracki, @tj_PE, @LyceeFruit PE, @NikR_PE, @Road Guy, and @Audi driver, P.E.


Yay for the doctor save. 

Boo for me not getting to run of with @LyceeFruit PE


----------



## DLD PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> Also happy for a doctor drama to appear in this series


I hope you enjoy your alpaca farm! lol

Lycee I thought you loved me! 

I just had my new wife go through the pantry and throw out any tortellini.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

So based on voting record, I'd probably vote for myself. But I'm a townie. 

I request that the cop investigate me so I can stay alive.


----------



## JayKay PE

Vote status

1 @jean15paul_PE (lycee)

^ That's a lot of drama after the write-up; ready to run away one moment, voting for them the next


----------



## JayKay PE

DuranDuran said:


> I hope you enjoy your alpaca farm! lol
> 
> Lycee I thought you loved me!
> 
> I just had my new wife go through the pantry and throw out any tortellini.


I'm just happy your chronic illness was cured.  I don't even want to know how long that pasta was there.


----------



## JayKay PE

Trrrrrrrrrrrrriple post


----------



## MadamPirate PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> also unrelated note... i've decided my next training session is going to be on CT circuits -____-


Oh jeez.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

MadamPirate PE said:


> Oh jeez.


yuuuuup


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

DuranDuran said:


> I hope you enjoy your alpaca farm! lol
> 
> Lycee I thought you loved me!
> 
> I just had my new wife go through the pantry and throw out any tortellini.


hope the ravioli was left behind


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

TRIPLE


----------



## MadamPirate PE




----------



## User1

SUSPISH


----------



## User1

(not directed at anyone, i just realized i hadn't said it this round i don't think!!!)


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

DuranDuran said:


> Well, if you are, a genuine heartfelt THANK YOU!


For what?


----------



## JayKay PE

Audi driver said:


> For what?


4 being u


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

hey @DuranDuran how ya feeling today?


----------



## DLD PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> hey @DuranDuran how ya feeling today?


Wife's family - Much better, almost 100% recovered

Wife - About 90% or more.  Has all her senses back

Me - About 85%.  Still some fatigue.  I have some of my taste back (can taste when something is sweet.  I can tell if something is salty or not, just can't tell what it is lol).  I still can't smell at all.  I'm slowly feeling better and better each day though.

Son - No symptoms whatsoever.  Been completely asymptomatic the entire time.

So overall I'd say we're going great!  Last week was awful.  This week has been much better.  I'm still under quarantine and report back to the office on Monday.  

Thanks for asking!


----------



## DLD PE

@JayKay PE I vote for @Audi driver, P.E.


----------



## JayKay PE

Vote status

1 @jean15paul_PE (lycee)

1 @Audi driver, P.E. (duran)


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

I guess so, cause I wasn't even here last week.


----------



## User1

@JayKay PE i vote for @Roarbark for now. unless someone else wants to confess to mafiosoness. or i change my mind. or he bribes me with goat cheese related consumables.


----------



## Dothracki PE

@JayKay PE I vote for @Roarbark unless further development occurs


----------



## User1

where's @squaretaper LIT AF PE and @Road Guy


----------



## Road Guy

I was down by the river and thats when I just started blasting!


----------



## NikR_PE

@JayKay PE, I vote for @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## DLD PE

@JayKay PE I change my vote to @Road Guy.  Anyone who lives down by the river should be suspected of stealing my embezzled funds.


----------



## Roarbark

RBHeadge PE said:


> Some players are investigated early and often, have well known priors, or are often nightkilled early. If the RNG gives them roles then the round can accelerate or slow as applicable.


I've gotta say, your profile pic looks a lot derpier now that it's partially cut-off by the new EB. 



JayKay PE said:


> Vote status
> 
> 1 @jean15paul_PE (lycee)
> 
> ^ That's a lot of drama after the write-up; ready to run away one moment, voting for them the next


Alpaca farmers are a fickle crowd.



DuranDuran said:


> @JayKay PE I change my vote to @Road Guy.  Anyone who lives down by the river should be suspected of stealing my embezzled funds.


Roadie's playing? Haven't seen any posts until he appeared down by the river. 

@JayKay PE I vote for @Audi driver, P.E. for now.


----------



## User1

can we get an update @JayKay PE please?


----------



## DLD PE




----------



## MadamPirate PE

My current ads on the side of the mafia page:


----------



## DLD PE

My side bar looks like:


----------



## User1

DuranDuran said:


> My side bar looks like:
> 
> View attachment 18834


same


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

View attachment 17182


It's not really, but I don't have anything interesting to say.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

MadamPirate PE said:


> My current ads on the side of the mafia page:
> 
> View attachment 18833


What the heck? Why am i an advertisement? Is this the black market?


----------



## txjennah PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> What the heck? Why am i an advertisement? Is this the black market?


Yeah, same! I demand compensation!


----------



## JayKay PE

Vote status

1 @jean15paul_PE (lycee)

1 @Audi driver, P.E. (duran)

1 @Roarbark (tj)
1 @squaretaper LIT AF PE (nik)

1 @Road Guy (doth)


----------



## DLD PE

JayKay PE said:


> Vote status
> 
> 1 @jean15paul_PE (lycee)
> 
> 1 @Audi driver, P.E. (duran)
> 
> 1 @Roarbark (tj)
> 1 @squaretaper LIT AF PE (nik)
> 
> 1 @Road Guy (doth)


I changed my vote to RoadGuy and Audi isn't playing.


----------



## DLD PE

@JayKay PE I change my vote to @jean15paul_PE


----------



## txjennah PE

@JayKay PE I vote for @Roarbark


----------



## JayKay PE

Vote status

2 @jean15paul_PE (lycee, Duran)

3 @Roarbark (tj, doth, txj)
1 @squaretaper LIT AF PE (nik)


----------



## JayKay PE

This is super hard to do on my phone


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

@JayKay PE I vote for @Roarbark because I assume that there is a voting block forming


----------



## JayKay PE

Vote status

2 @jean15paul_PE (lycee, Duran)

4 @Roarbark (tj, doth, txj, JP)
1 @squaretaper LIT AF PE (nik)


----------



## JayKay PE

FYI, due to bellyache, I am going to bed early (I am lame). Tomorrow morning will (potentially) be a double kill event following tonight’s voting. 
 

If there is a vote tie, whomever is tied must send me 10 rounds of rps by 6am est tomorrow morning.


----------



## User1

JayKay PE said:


> FYI, due to bellyache, I am going to bed early (I am lame). Tomorrow morning will (potentially) be a double kill event following tonight’s voting.
> 
> 
> If there is a vote tie, whomever is tied must send me 10 rounds of rps by 6am est tomorrow morning.


can you tell us, hypothetically, if x person is lynched, this will result in no nightkill? purely so we can keep your required efforts to a minimum


----------



## User1

also feel better jk!


----------



## JayKay PE

tj_PE said:


> can you tell us, hypothetically, if x person is lynched, this will result in no nightkill? purely so we can keep your required efforts to a minimum


Нет я не понимаю


----------



## Roarbark

jean15paul_PE said:


> @JayKay PE I vote for @Roarbark because I assume that there is a voting block forming


There may be, but they're not acting on intelligence if they're voting for me. 
 



DuranDuran said:


> I changed my vote to RoadGuy and Audi isn't playing.


Wait, is he not? @JayKay PE I voted for @Audi driver, P.E., Don't see my vote there, but I'm confused whether he's actually playing or not now.


----------



## NikR_PE

@JayKay PE, i vote for @jean15paul_PE


----------



## User1

Roarbark said:


> There may be, but they're not acting on intelligence if they're voting for me.
> 
> 
> Wait, is he not? @JayKay PE I voted for @Audi driver, P.E., Don't see my vote there, but I'm confused whether he's actually playing or not now.


I listed my requirements for convincing for a vote change! no block here.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Roarbark said:


> There may be, but they're not acting on intelligence if they're voting for me.
> 
> 
> Wait, is he not? @JayKay PE I voted for @Audi driver, P.E., Don't see my vote there, but I'm confused whether he's actually playing or not now.


JFC!


----------



## Roarbark

tj_PE said:


> I listed my requirements for convincing for a vote change! no block here.


  @jean15paul_PE I think TJ meant this as a reply to you?
 



tj_PE said:


> @JayKay PE i vote for @Roarbark for now. unless someone else wants to confess to mafiosoness. or i change my mind. or he bribes me with goat cheese related consumables.


Best I can do is sheep's milk feta. I'm really not mafia though.


----------



## User1

twas a reply to you, and somewhat jp


----------



## User1

i don't like feta!


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

tj_PE said:


> i don't like feta!


Samesies


----------



## Roarbark

Missing out, it's bomb. Isn't it pretty similar to goat cheeses? I like both. 

@JayKay PE I vote for @jean15paul_PE cause it's my only apparent chance at living, and I would like to survive to see the town rid of mafia. Or at least let *The Random *decide. 

Young Duran, which of us shall die?


----------



## User1

Roarbark said:


> Missing out, it's bomb. Isn't it pretty similar to goat cheeses? I like both.


it's like sharper or something. i like it in mediterranean style foods only, so i guess i dont NOT like it but i dont ever choose it.


----------



## DLD PE

Roarbark said:


> Missing out, it's bomb. Isn't it pretty similar to goat cheeses? I like both.
> 
> @JayKay PE I vote for @jean15paul_PE cause it's my only apparent chance at living, and I would like to survive to see the town rid of mafia. Or at least let *The Random *decide.
> 
> Young Duran, which of us shall die?


Young Duran is asleep, so an alternate means must decide.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Time was 30 minutes ago. Anyone got the final vote count?


----------



## Roarbark

jean15paul_PE said:


> Time was 30 minutes ago. Anyone got the final vote count?


Going from Jaykay's last post

Vote status

4 @jean15paul_PE (lycee, Duran, NikR, Roarbark)
4 @Roarbark (tj, doth, txj, JP)

   Edit: An arms race that no-one wins?


----------



## NikR_PE

I think @jean15paul_PE and @Roarbark should send 10 RPS to @JayKay PE so she has them in the morning.


----------



## Roarbark

NikR_PE said:


> I think @jean15paul_PE and @Roarbark should send 10 RPS to @JayKay PE so she has them in the morning.


Yup, thanks I sent mine to her.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

NikR_PE said:


> I think @jean15paul_PE and @Roarbark should send 10 RPS to @JayKay PE so she has them in the morning.


Sent


----------



## User1

May the odds be ever in (the town's) favor


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Im sitting in the airport right now. Theres no coffee. Unless I buy a bottled iced coffee from the Hudson News knock off.

And theres a 20-something who keeps making phone calls (at 540am), on speaker. So she keeps repeating herself since they cant hear her. And she isn't wearing a mask right while on the phone.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Ooo someone showed up with BK coffee. So i guess they opened!


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

I has BK coffee.

It is not the best coffee I've had. But I've had way worse.


----------



## JayKay PE

Final vote status

4 [SIZE=9.5pt]@jean15paul_PEhttps://engineerboards.com/profile/37793-jean15paul_pe/ (lycee, duran, nik, roar)[/SIZE]

4 @Roarbark (tj, doth, txj, jp)

Both players tied sent me 10 rounds of RPS, as requested before I died in bed.

There will be a double kill.


----------



## Dothracki PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> I has BK coffee.
> 
> It is not the best coffee I've had. But I've had way worse.
> 
> View attachment 18837


I got Dunkin this morning


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

View attachment 16990


----------



## JayKay PE

Sorry guys!  Work is getting super busy, but I don't want to slow down any potential voting!  So results are below:

Tie round:

Vote status

4 [SIZE=9.5pt]@jean15paul_PEhttps://engineerboards.com/profile/37793-jean15paul_pe/[/SIZE] (lycee, duran, nik, roar)

4 [SIZE=10.5pt]@Roarbarkhttps://engineerboards.com/profile/37885-roarbark/[/SIZE] (tj, doth, txj, jp)


JP



Roar



Winner



Paper



Paper



Tie



Rock



Rock



Tie



Scissors



Sziccah



Tie



Scissors



Pepper



JP



Paper



Paper



Tie



Rock



paper



Roar



Paper



Rock



Roar



Scissors



Rock On



Roar



Rock



2 Pairs of scissors. Is that how you spell scissors? Just hit my "semantic satiation" point.



JP



Rock



Rock



Tie



Win: 2



Win: 3



*Winner: Roar*


@jean15paul_PE was killed in a RPS showoff.  JP was a normal townie

@DuranDuran was murdered by the mafia

The remaining players are:

@txjennah PE, @squaretaper LIT AF PE, @Roarbark, @Dothracki, @tj_PE, @LyceeFruit PE, @NikR_PE, @Road Guy, and @Audi driver, P.E.


----------



## DLD PE




----------



## NikR_PE

JayKay PE said:


> Sorry guys!  Work is getting super busy, but I don't want to slow down any potential voting!  So results are below:
> 
> Tie round:
> 
> Vote status
> 
> 4 [SIZE=9.5pt]@jean15paul_PEhttps://engineerboards.com/profile/37793-jean15paul_pe/[/SIZE] (lycee, duran, nik, roar)
> 
> 1 [SIZE=9.5pt]@Audi driver, P.E.https://engineerboards.com/profile/30597-audi-driver-pe/[/SIZE] (roar)
> 
> 4 [SIZE=10.5pt]@Roarbarkhttps://engineerboards.com/profile/37885-roarbark/[/SIZE] (tj, doth, txj, jp)
> 
> 
> JP
> 
> 
> 
> Roar
> 
> 
> 
> Winner
> 
> 
> 
> Paper
> 
> 
> 
> Paper
> 
> 
> 
> Tie
> 
> 
> 
> Rock
> 
> 
> 
> Rock
> 
> 
> 
> Tie
> 
> 
> 
> Scissors
> 
> 
> 
> Sziccah
> 
> 
> 
> Tie
> 
> 
> 
> Scissors
> 
> 
> 
> Pepper
> 
> 
> 
> JP
> 
> 
> 
> Paper
> 
> 
> 
> Paper
> 
> 
> 
> Tie
> 
> 
> 
> Rock
> 
> 
> 
> paper
> 
> 
> 
> Roar
> 
> 
> 
> *Paper*
> 
> 
> 
> *Rock*
> 
> 
> 
> *Roar*
> 
> 
> 
> Scissors
> 
> 
> 
> Rock On
> 
> 
> 
> Roar
> 
> 
> 
> Rock
> 
> 
> 
> 2 Pairs of scissors. Is that how you spell scissors? Just hit my "semantic satiation" point.
> 
> 
> 
> JP
> 
> 
> 
> Rock
> 
> 
> 
> Rock
> 
> 
> 
> Tie
> 
> 
> 
> Win: 2
> 
> 
> 
> Win: 3
> 
> 
> 
> *Winner: Roar*
> 
> 
> @jean15paul_PE was killed in a RPS showoff.  JP was a normal townie
> 
> @DuranDuran was murdered by the mafia
> 
> The remaining players are:
> 
> @txjennah PE, @squaretaper LIT AF PE, @Roarbark, @Dothracki, @tj_PE, @LyceeFruit PE, @NikR_PE, @Road Guy, and @Audi driver, P.E.


Shouldn't this be JP winning? 

But let's continue as is. JK is already battling tuna demons as it is.


----------



## User1

NikR_PE said:


> Shouldn't this be JP winning?
> 
> But let's continue as is. JK is already battling tuna demons as it is.


Yes


----------



## JayKay PE

NikR_PE said:


> Shouldn't this be JP winning?
> 
> But let's continue as is. JK is already battling tuna demons as it is.


Fuck.  You're right.

@jean15paul_PEwas killed by a lynching, their polyjuice wore off, and it was suddenly revealed to be @Roarbark!  Roar was a normal townie.

Either way.  You guys killed a townie and Duran is dead.

Sorry for the scattered response; things are getting crazy at work today and it's only 10:30am.


----------



## User1

NikR_PE said:


> Shouldn't this be JP winning?
> 
> But let's continue as is. JK is already battling tuna demons as it is.


i read this as "a ton-a" and i was like oh that's a lot.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

JayKay PE said:


> Sorry guys!  Work is getting super busy, but I don't want to slow down any potential voting!  So results are below:
> 
> Tie round:
> 
> Vote status
> 
> 4 [SIZE=9.5pt]@jean15paul_PEhttps://engineerboards.com/profile/37793-jean15paul_pe/[/SIZE] (lycee, duran, nik, roar)
> 
> 1 [SIZE=9.5pt]@Audi driver, P.E.https://engineerboards.com/profile/30597-audi-driver-pe/[/SIZE] (roar)
> 
> 4 [SIZE=10.5pt]@Roarbarkhttps://engineerboards.com/profile/37885-roarbark/[/SIZE] (tj, doth, txj, jp)
> 
> 
> JP
> 
> 
> 
> Roar
> 
> 
> 
> Winner
> 
> 
> 
> Paper
> 
> 
> 
> Paper
> 
> 
> 
> Tie
> 
> 
> 
> Rock
> 
> 
> 
> Rock
> 
> 
> 
> Tie
> 
> 
> 
> Scissors
> 
> 
> 
> Sziccah
> 
> 
> 
> Tie
> 
> 
> 
> Scissors
> 
> 
> 
> Pepper
> 
> 
> 
> JP
> 
> 
> 
> Paper
> 
> 
> 
> Paper
> 
> 
> 
> Tie
> 
> 
> 
> Rock
> 
> 
> 
> paper
> 
> 
> 
> Roar
> 
> 
> 
> Paper
> 
> 
> 
> Rock
> 
> 
> 
> Roar
> 
> 
> 
> Scissors
> 
> 
> 
> Rock On
> 
> 
> 
> Roar
> 
> 
> 
> Rock
> 
> 
> 
> 2 Pairs of scissors. Is that how you spell scissors? Just hit my "semantic satiation" point.
> 
> 
> 
> JP
> 
> 
> 
> Rock
> 
> 
> 
> Rock
> 
> 
> 
> Tie
> 
> 
> 
> Win: 2
> 
> 
> 
> Win: 3
> 
> 
> 
> *Winner: Roar*
> 
> 
> @jean15paul_PE was killed in a RPS showoff.  JP was a normal townie
> 
> @DuranDuran was murdered by the mafia
> 
> The remaining players are:
> 
> @txjennah PE, @squaretaper LIT AF PE, @Roarbark, @Dothracki, @tj_PE, @LyceeFruit PE, @NikR_PE, @Road Guy, and @Audi driver, P.E.


I vote to save Duran.


----------



## NikR_PE

tj_PE said:


> i read this as "a ton-a" and i was like oh that's a lot.


haha. i guess that work too.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

JayKay PE said:


> Either way.  You guys killed a townie and Duran is dead.
> 
> Sorry for the scattered response; things are getting crazy at work today and it's only 10:30am.


So free investigation for the town?


----------



## NikR_PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> So free investigation for the town?


Seems so. The only silver lining of 2020.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

NikR_PE said:


> Seems so. The only silver lining of 2020.


Depends on your perspective.


----------



## DLD PE

I think the mafia should be compensated somehow for the mistake.  Maybe a free daykill?

Also...


----------



## Dothracki PE

@JayKay PE I vote for @Road Guy for now


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Is this what it feels like to be a zombie?


----------



## JayKay PE

The scene is set:  The two families have finally met to discuss the ongoing feud between them.  

On one side of the long polished table: @tj_PE. @Dothracki, @txjennah PE, and @jean15paul_PE

On the other side: @LyceeFruit PE, @DuranDuran, @NikR_PE, and @Roarbark 

“We’ve come here today in an attempt to mend fences,” said @txj, leader of the infamous Wood Chipper Gang.

@LyceeFruit PE scoffed, “If you were truly ready to make peace, you’d change your name and leave this city.”  The shredded remains of their face stretched in a gruesome smile, a gift from one of their earliest encounters with the other gang’s namesake, “Some of us have long memories.”  @NikR_PE sitting nearby snorted back a laugh, turning the motion into tapping their smoldering cigar against a heavy ashtray.  “And sometimes we like to hold a grudge against others.”

@txjennah PE made a motion to sit at @tj_PE, who had started to stand at the insult, and leaned back into their chair.  “It is my understanding that you requested us to come to this talk, not the other way around, so excuse me for being a little short in listening to your demands.”

“Why would we, the Ax Gang, ask for the Wood Chippers to meet peacefully?  You know our stance of sustainable logging, and how you oppose it, we can’t even stand to be here.”  @NikR_PE said, cigar firmly tucked in the corner of their mouth as they responded.  “Besides, we received the invitation from insta that said you wanted to meet.”

“That is ridiculous,” said @Dothracki, the youngest of the group, and thus, the most up to date on technology and the groups social media presence, “Everyone knows tiktok is the only platform the Wood Chippers use!”

@Roarbark nudged at their phone with a cold nose, clacking at the tabletop as they hoisted themselves into a position that allowed them to open their phone.  “Bork, bork, bork.”  They said haltingly, the words sounding thick on their tongue, before the pushed their phone across the table.  On the screen was an Instagram page of @w.chippahs, who were claiming to be the Wood Chipper Gang.  “Bork, bork, bork-bork.”  They continued, a claw tapping to pull up a message that stated the Wood Chipper Gang was wrong and wanted to discuss things with the Ax Gang.

Before the Wood Chipper Gang was able to respond, to even figure out how to respond, @DuranDuran pulled out their pistol and quickly emptied it in the direction of the Wood Chipper’s.  As the smoke cleared, and the glass stopped falling from the ceiling fixture ( @DuranDuran was a very poor shot), nobody seemed harmed, except for @jean15paul_PE.

Sprawled on the floor on their side, nobody reacted.  A gun?  At a peaceful meetings between wood chopping gangs?  Who did @DuranDuran think they were?!?  @Roarbark was the first to move, bounding from their chair and running over to @JP on their two backs legs, which was different, but maybe they were panicked about the cops arriving?

Instead, the door slammed open and @blybrook PE, lifelong friend to @Roarbark, appeared!

“дураки,” roared @blybrook PE, rapidly approaching the now weeping @Roarbark who was cradling @jean15paul_PE’s body to their chest, “Разве вы не видите, что вы сделали?”  Magically in their paw, a makeup removal wipe.  “Они не то, что вы думаете.”  Dabbing delicately at the crumpled features of @jean15paul_PE, the bear began rubbing a bit more vigorously, to reveal a startling surprise: @Roarbark was now sobbing over themselves- @jean15paul_PE had magically been turned into @Roarbark.

“We…we just wanted the fighting to end,” wailed @Roarbark, who after a quick scrub of a clean makeup wipe was revealed to be @jean15paul_PE, “Me and @Roarbark found out we were both fans of the polka and we just…we just wanted to dance together.  Just once.  Without everyone fighting.”  @jean15paul_PE sobbed again, pulling @Roarbark’s head closer so they could place a delicate kiss to their furry forehead.

So involved in the star-crossed polka lovers’ turmoil, nobody noticed the traditional Amazonian blow-dart gun appear from behind a strategically placed window curtain.  

Everyone noticed when @DuranDuran gasped dramatically and fell to their knees, hand grasping their chest, before falling face-first on the floor.

@Roarbark was killed in a RPS showoff.  Roar was a normal townie

@DuranDuran was murdered by the mafia

The remaining players are:

@txjennah PE, @squaretaper LIT AF PE, @Roarbark, @Dothracki, @tj_PE, @LyceeFruit PE, @NikR_PE, @Road Guy, and @Audi driver, P.E.


JP



Roar



Winner



Paper



Paper



Tie



Rock



Rock



Tie



Scissors



Sziccah



Tie



Scissors



Pepper



JP



Paper



Paper



Tie



Rock



paper



Roar



Paper



Rock



JP



Scissors



Rock On



Roar



Rock



2 Pairs of scissors. Is that how you spell scissors? Just hit my "semantic satiation" point.



JP



Rock



Rock



Tie



Win: 3



Win: 2



*Winner: JP*


----------



## JayKay PE

Current vote:

1 @Road Guy (doth)


----------



## JayKay PE

Sorry, work has been a fucking shit show


----------



## User1

JayKay PE said:


> Sorry, work has been a fucking shit show


we appreciate you!


----------



## User1

@JayKay PE i vote to lynch @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

JayKay PE said:


> Current vote:
> 
> 1 @Road Guy (doth)


I vote to save road dude this round.


----------



## JayKay PE

Current vote:

1 @Road Guy (doth)

1 @squaretaper LIT AF PE (tj)

-1 @Road Guy (audi)


----------



## Roarbark

My RPS losing streak continues. @NikR_PE good catch.


----------



## JayKay PE

@Roarbark / @jean15paul_PE, when Nik caught the mistake I was almost ready to just be like "you both die:"

But didn't feel like dealing with that fallout


----------



## Roarbark

JayKay PE said:


> @Roarbark / @jean15paul_PE, when Nik caught the mistake I was almost ready to just be like "you both die:"
> 
> But didn't feel like dealing with that fallout


If @jean15paul_PE died I would have been dead inside, so it would only be a matter of time before I succumbed.


----------



## User1

Roarbark said:


> If @jean15paul_PE died I would have been dead inside, so it would only be a matter of time before I succumbed.


awwwwww


----------



## txjennah PE

@JayKay PE I vote for @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## JayKay PE

Current vote:

1 @Road Guy (doth)

2 @squaretaper LIT AF PE (tj, txj)

-1 @Road Guy (audi)


----------



## JayKay PE

Roarbark said:


> If @jean15paul_PE died I would have been dead inside, so it would only be a matter of time before I succumbed.


I mean, polka pals (as they're called) bond for life.  You would have withered away, which is understandable.


----------



## Road Guy




----------



## DLD PE




----------



## User1

Road Guy said:


>


ur pic is borked


----------



## Roarbark

JayKay PE said:


> I mean, polka pals (as they're called) bond for life.  You would have withered away, which is understandable.


I'm more of a swing dancer, myself.


----------



## Dothracki PE

@JayKay PE I change my vote to @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE




----------



## JayKay PE

Current vote:

3 @squaretaper LIT AF PE (tj, txj, doth)

-1 @Road Guy (audi)


----------



## NikR_PE

@JayKay PE, I too vote for @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## JayKay PE

Current vote:

4 @squaretaper LIT AF PE (tj, txj, doth, nik)

-1 @Road Guy (audi)


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

@JayKay PE I vote for @JayKay PE. She needs the rest.


----------



## JayKay PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> @JayKay PE I vote for @JayKay PE. She needs the rest.


I am so fucking tired it’s not even funny. Coming into work tomorrow on my day off to get stuff done. 
 

Current vote:

4 @squaretaper LIT AF PE (tj, txj, doth, nik)

-1 @Road Guy (audi)

+10000 @JayKay PE (JP for sleeping not death)


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Plane takes off soon.

@JayKay PE i vote for @Road Guy he broke the icons on monday


----------



## JayKay PE

TIME

Current vote:

4 @squaretaper LIT AF PE (tj, txj, doth, nik)

0 @Road Guy (audi, lycee)

+10000 @JayKay PE (JP for sleeping not death)


----------



## RBHeadge PE

MadamPirate PE said:


> Now I know why I was deded so early...
> 
> i mean


It was pure chance. Blame the RNG.


----------



## JayKay PE

"I don't understand why we had to come to this."

"Shh, @LyceeFruit PE, it's about being a good friend," hissed @tj_PE.

"We could have been spelunking with @Road Guy, but nooooooo."

@txjennah PE shot @LyceeFruit PE a scolding look before turning back to the stage.

"I don't even think they serve booze here."

@Dothracki looked confused.  "I didn't think you drink?"

"I don't, but @NikR_PE does."

Said @NikR_PE looked like they were suffering a large bout of indigestion as the caterwauling continued on the stage.  It seemed like it was some sort of opera that was supposed to be about ancient Greece, except it had somehow devolved into singing about fighting grease?  And how the main character and their compatriots, a lovely Grecian choir, were fighting to clean up their acts?  It was also in Italian for some reason having to do with the composer.  All in all, the opera was horrible and confusing, and slippery as hell due to the bubbles all over the stage, and there was only one reason they were here:

@squaretaper LIT AF PE had somehow landed the lead as Ajax; the grease defeater.  

"This has to be a joke," said @NikR_PE, finally lifting their head to gaze at the stage before groaning and dropping it again, "I hope this is a joke." They said to the floor, wincing when @squaretaper LIT AF PE started reaching the very limited high register of their range.

The translation projected above the stage said the aria being sung had something to do with 20-seconds is how long it would take to beat the Romans.  Even though it was an opera, a kickline had started to form.

All of a sudden-alack! A sinister oboe cue!  Obviously a Roman!

A large bear dressed in regalia one would find in a museum, including a huge red plume, sauntered onto the stage.  Everyone was surprised at the silky smooth baritone of @blybrook PE, except for maybe the conductor who wasn't afraid of bears, having worked on the gay scene for numerous years before becoming a professional musician, and their voice covered the extremely complicated phrases that almost felt Rossini-esque.  The only thing confusing was the baritone was singing in Russian and not Italian, unlike everyone else.

Before long everyone, even @LyceeFruit PE, became engrossed in the story.  When @squaretaper LIT AF PE's long-lost twin brother returned from the dead (named Palmolive), everyone smiled at the duet.  A gasp came from the crowd when the love interest, (Irish Spring), succumbed to a pan with caked on lasagna.  Granted, the gasp was more because they had died by being smashed in the back of the head by it, but the coloratura solo as they laid, dying, also brought tears to some eyes.  @blybrook PE, who was playing the roguish Roman going by Dial, was eventually defeated by @squaretaper LIT AF PE when the lead actor threw a combination of vinegar and baking soda on them-before pushing them into an active volcano.

But in the end, it was an opera, even if it was based around soap, and operas thrived on tragedy.  A misstep on a bar of soap, which somehow got lodged in @squaretaper LIT AF PE's throat as they fell, and the lead actor perished to a sorrowful chord of violins and trumpets.  The bubbles foaming from @squaretaper LIT AF PE's mouth covered a majority of the stage and had started dripping into the orchestra pit, which was not amusing.  A stage hand dragged the body off stage left so the curtain could drop.

"That was weird.  Let's not do this again."

@squaretaper LIT AF PE was mafia.

TOWNIES WIN

Final vote:

4 @squaretaper LIT AF PE (tj, txj, doth, nik)

@tj_PE was the cop

@NikR_PE was the doctor

@RBHeadge PE, @ChebyshevII PE, and @squaretaper LIT AF PE were the mafia.


----------



## DLD PE

Good game everyone!


----------



## blybrook PE

Good game all! Sure had some twists!

 Great modding!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Dang! And hurrah for russian bears!


----------



## Roarbark

JayKay PE said:


> It seemed like it was some sort of opera that was supposed to be about ancient Greece, except it had somehow devolved into singing about fighting grease?


I KNOW MY SOAPS, this is going to be an Ajax joke. 



> @squaretaper LIT AF PE had somehow landed the lead as Ajax; the grease defeater.


There it is. 



> Even though it was an opera, a kickline had started to form...
> 
> All of a sudden-alack! A sinister oboe cue!  Obviously a Roman!
> 
> the conductor who wasn't afraid of bears, having worked on the gay scene for numerous years before becoming a professional musician, and their voice covered the extremely complicated phrases that almost felt Rossini-esque.  The only thing confusing was the baritone was singing in Russian and not Italian, unlike everyone else.


Perfect 5/7. 



> Before long everyone, even @LyceeFruit PE, became engrossed in the story.  When @squaretaper LIT AF PE's long-lost twin brother returned from the dead (named Palmolive), everyone smiled at the duet.  A gasp came from the crowd when the love interest, (Irish Spring), succumbed to a pan with caked on lasagna.  Granted, the gasp was more because they had died by being smashed in the back of the head by it, but the coloratura solo as they laid, dying, also brought tears to some eyes.  @blybrook PE, who was playing the roguish Roman going by Dial, was eventually defeated by @squaretaper LIT AF PE when the lead actor threw a combination of vinegar and baking soda on them-before pushing them into an active volcano.
> 
> But in the end, it was an opera, even if it was based around soap, and operas thrived on tragedy.  A misstep on a bar of soap, which somehow got lodged in @squaretaper LIT AF PE's throat as they fell, and the lead actor perished to a sorrowful chord of violins and trumpets.  The bubbles foaming from @squaretaper LIT AF PE's mouth covered a majority of the stage and had started dripping into the orchestra pit, which was not amusing.  A stage hand dragged the body off stage left so the curtain could drop.
> 
> "That was weird.  Let's not do this again."
> 
> @squaretaper LIT AF PE was mafia.
> 
> TOWNIES WIN


Dial is actually a good name for a villain though. 
GG everyone!


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Great game. Great modding and writing


----------



## NikR_PE

Good game and some luck. Thanks for modding @JayKay PE.


----------



## txjennah PE

Thanks for modding @JayKay PE. Hahahah great game everyone. This just bolsters my theory that if  @squaretaper LIT AF PE survives day 1, he's mafia.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

DuranDuran said:


> Good game everyone!


I want to personally congratulate all the non players.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

@tj_PE finally got to be in the townie PM!


----------



## User1

MadamPirate PE said:


> @tj_PE finally got to be in the townie PM!


Hahahaha yes I did!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

txjennah PE said:


> This just bolsters my theory that if  @squaretaper LIT AF PE survives day 1, he's mafia.


I...am not pleased with this gameplay hypothesis.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Anyone interested in playing "Among Us"? If you're not familiar, it's a app that is very much like Mafia. Games last between 5 and 15-ish minutes depending on how long it takes to win. Free on Android ($2 to remove ads); I think it's $4 or $5 on PC; not sure if it's free on iOS. I've played 4 games; I'll try to summarize below. Or watch this video. https://youtu.be/mnpjpdhUNjY

Setting on a spaceship (I think there are different maps, but I've only played one). There are crew members and imposters. There's no talking during gameplay, but chat is available during voting.

Crew members run around completing tasks on the ship and observing everyone around them to identify the imposter(s). Crew members win by voting out the imposter or by completing enough tasks.

The imposter cannot complete tasks, but they can fake it. The imposter can kill crew members, and can sabotage the ship. The imposter can also travel through AC vents to hide or "fast travel". But if a crew member is in the area they can see the imposter doing these things. Imposter wins by killing all crew members, successfully sabotaging the ship, or surviving votes until the end (though with the task mechanic it's unlikely for the game to last that long).

So if you see someone successfully completing a task you know they are safe. If you see someone kill or jump into or out of a vent then you know their imposter.

I realized in typing this all out it sounds complicated. It's really not. Makes sense pretty quick once you play. Anyway I'd be interested in playing with you nerds.


----------



## Dothracki PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> Anyone interested in playing "Among Us"? If you're not familiar, it's a app that is very much like Mafia. Games last between 5 and 15-ish minutes depending on how long it takes to win. Free on Android ($2 to remove ads); I think it's $4 or $5 on PC; not sure if it's free on iOS. I've played 4 games; I'll try to summarize below. Or watch this video. https://youtu.be/mnpjpdhUNjY
> 
> Setting on a spaceship (I think there are different maps, but I've only played one). There are crew members and imposters. There's no talking during gameplay, but chat is available during voting.
> 
> Crew members run around completing tasks on the ship and observing everyone around them to identify the imposter(s). Crew members win by voting out the imposter or by completing enough tasks.
> 
> The imposter cannot complete tasks, but they can fake it. The imposter can kill crew members, and can sabotage the ship. The imposter can also travel through AC vents to hide or "fast travel". But if a crew member is in the area they can see the imposter doing these things. Imposter wins by killing all crew members, successfully sabotaging the ship, or surviving votes until the end (though with the task mechanic it's unlikely for the game to last that long).
> 
> So if you see someone successfully completing a task you know they are safe. If you see someone kill or jump into or out of a vent then you know their imposter.
> 
> I realized in typing this all out it sounds complicated. It's really not. Makes sense pretty quick once you play. Anyway I'd be interested in playing with you nerds.


I've been playing a bit on my phone since it doesn't take too much time to play each round. I am down to play Among Us.


----------



## txjennah PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> Anyone interested in playing "Among Us"? If you're not familiar, it's a app that is very much like Mafia. Games last between 5 and 15-ish minutes depending on how long it takes to win. Free on Android ($2 to remove ads); I think it's $4 or $5 on PC; not sure if it's free on iOS. I've played 4 games; I'll try to summarize below. Or watch this video. https://youtu.be/mnpjpdhUNjY
> 
> Setting on a spaceship (I think there are different maps, but I've only played one). There are crew members and imposters. There's no talking during gameplay, but chat is available during voting.
> 
> Crew members run around completing tasks on the ship and observing everyone around them to identify the imposter(s). Crew members win by voting out the imposter or by completing enough tasks.
> 
> The imposter cannot complete tasks, but they can fake it. The imposter can kill crew members, and can sabotage the ship. The imposter can also travel through AC vents to hide or "fast travel". But if a crew member is in the area they can see the imposter doing these things. Imposter wins by killing all crew members, successfully sabotaging the ship, or surviving votes until the end (though with the task mechanic it's unlikely for the game to last that long).
> 
> So if you see someone successfully completing a task you know they are safe. If you see someone kill or jump into or out of a vent then you know their imposter.
> 
> I realized in typing this all out it sounds complicated. It's really not. Makes sense pretty quick once you play. Anyway I'd be interested in playing with you nerds.


It is soooo much fun.  My husband and I play with some friends back home.  It hasn't destroyed our marriage yet because when I'm the imposter I AM RUTHLESS ppp It would be fun to get a group going here.


----------



## DLD PE

Sounds like fun.  I'll play!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I think I can get into it, but not at the expense of EB mafia.


----------



## NikR_PE

I am in.


----------



## JayKay PE

Eh, I've had a ton of people bugging me to play it and, tbh, I don't use my computer when I'm home that much and I'd rather not have to download another thing onto my phone?

I do like seeing the memes about it, though!  Super funny!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> Anyone interested in playing "Among Us"? If you're not familiar, it's a app that is very much like Mafia. Games last between 5 and 15-ish minutes depending on how long it takes to win. Free on Android ($2 to remove ads); I think it's $4 or $5 on PC; not sure if it's free on iOS. I've played 4 games; I'll try to summarize below. Or watch this video. https://youtu.be/mnpjpdhUNjY
> 
> Setting on a spaceship (I think there are different maps, but I've only played one). There are crew members and imposters. There's no talking during gameplay, but chat is available during voting.
> 
> Crew members run around completing tasks on the ship and observing everyone around them to identify the imposter(s). Crew members win by voting out the imposter or by completing enough tasks.
> 
> The imposter cannot complete tasks, but they can fake it. The imposter can kill crew members, and can sabotage the ship. The imposter can also travel through AC vents to hide or "fast travel". But if a crew member is in the area they can see the imposter doing these things. Imposter wins by killing all crew members, successfully sabotaging the ship, or surviving votes until the end (though with the task mechanic it's unlikely for the game to last that long).
> 
> So if you see someone successfully completing a task you know they are safe. If you see someone kill or jump into or out of a vent then you know their imposter.
> 
> I realized in typing this all out it sounds complicated. It's really not. Makes sense pretty quick once you play. Anyway I'd be interested in playing with you nerds.


I've seen a similar game called "Push the Button" in one of the Jackbox Party packs. It takes about 15 min to play, and the mechanics are rough. My viritual game night group rarely plays it.

I'd be down for trying your version with the rest of the EB crowd.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Who's up for another round? Who can mod?


----------



## JayKay PE

I'm super busy with work right now, due to the fiscal year roll-over/a ton of my projects starting soon.  I could maybe play, but modding is most likely out of the question.


----------



## User1

i need to sit out the next round or two for work reasons


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I think I can play, but I do have a procedure on Friday so I may be inebriated by that point. For that reason, unless people are ok with friday off, I probably will not be able to mod.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

I'll play


----------



## Dothracki PE

I will play next round


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

tj_PE said:


> i need to sit out the next round or two for work reasons


Requesting to not play is a sure fire way to be included.


----------



## User1

Audi driver said:


> Requesting to not play is a sure fire way to be included.


only for you bc people don't wanna let you go ♥


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

tj_PE said:


> only for you bc people don't wanna let you go ♥


I wish they would.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

i'll pass on the thing that requires an app. i dont really like apps.

and i really need to break up with my phone (but also get a new one, the battery is starting to go really bad on this one, including in airplane mode. plus microspike hole).

i'm in for a round of maf but not to mod since i'm OOO next mon/tue - more hiking


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

..


----------



## JayKay PE

Audi driver said:


> ..


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

JayKay PE said:


>


If you want something to cry about, I can give you something to cry about.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Audi driver said:


> If you want something to cry about, I can give you something to cry about.


Ok, boomer

/s


----------



## JayKay PE

Audi driver said:


> If you want something to cry about, I can give you something to cry about.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

So quiet.

SUSPISH


----------



## LyceeFruit PE




----------



## RBHeadge PE

Moo really wants that cheese


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

check the eyes @RBHeadge PE LOL


----------



## DLD PE

I'm in for next round.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Ok guys, I volunteer to mod this next round. We'll start Monday.

Who's in?

So far: @DuranDuran

(I'm too busy to go back and look; let's get a role call again)


----------



## DLD PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Ok guys, I volunteer to mod this next round. We'll start Monday.
> 
> Who's in?
> 
> So far: @DuranDuran
> 
> (I'm too busy to go back and look; let's get a role call again)


I vote for @DuranDuran

*Duran was killed by the mafia, who was himself.  Townies win!

Next round starts Monday.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

DuranDuran said:


> I vote for @DuranDuran
> 
> *Duran was killed by the mafia, who was himself.  Townies win!
> 
> Next round starts Monday.


Nonexistent townies?

No one wins in a suicide.


----------



## DLD PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Nonexistent townies?
> 
> No one wins in a suicide.


Audi is always in town, even when he's not.  I'm not tagging him anymore, since he asked to leave him out of this for a while.  But yeah, Audi wins!


----------



## txjennah PE

I'll play!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Who's in?


Put a check mark in this Square. I'm in!

Plus, if @txjennah PE is playing I'll end up as maf anyway.


----------



## Dothracki PE

@ChebyshevII PE I am in


----------



## txjennah PE

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> Put a check mark in this Square. I'm in!
> 
> Plus, if @txjennah PE is playing I'll end up as maf anyway.


Maybe we will be maf......TOGETHER.  AND TAKE OVER THE WORLD


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Still out until the WTTS period has begun.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Oooh, me!


----------



## JayKay PE

I'm super busy, FY21 rolled over and all of a sudden all my projects are approved to go (except for my secondary containment project), so I'm out.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

in


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

In: @DuranDuran @txjennah PE @squaretaper LIT AF PE @Dothracki @MadamPirate PE @jean15paul_PE

With us in spirit: @vhab49_PE @JayKay PE

Waiting on response: @RBHeadge PE @tj_PE @NikR_PE @literally everyone


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

txjennah PE said:


> AND TAKE OVER THE WORLD


*steeples fingers* m'yazzzzz...


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

JayKay PE said:


> secondary containment project


This is just a bigger bucket for another bucket!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

T-t-t-triple garbage post!


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> In: @DuranDuran @txjennah PE @squaretaper LIT AF PE @Dothracki @MadamPirate PE @jean15paul_PE
> 
> With us in spirit: @vhab49_PE @JayKay PE
> 
> Waiting on response: @RBHeadge PE @tj_PE @NikR_PE @literally everyone


wut i don't rate tag?!

I SEE HOW IT IS


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

LyceeFruit PE said:


> wut i don't rate tag?!
> 
> I SEE HOW IT IS


Fix'd

Also the fact that I said @literally everyone means you were, in fact, included.

(Don't take it personally, I may tag some more than others, but I hate everyone equally.)


----------



## RBHeadge PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> In: @DuranDuran @txjennah PE @squaretaper LIT AF PE @Dothracki @MadamPirate PE @jean15paul_PE
> 
> With us in spirit: @vhab49_PE @JayKay PE
> 
> Waiting on response: @RBHeadge PE @tj_PE @NikR_PE @literally everyone


in



vhab49_PE said:


> Still out until the WTTS period has begun.


That reminds me. I remember a year ago getting feedback from a few people on what to include in future WTTS main posts. Is anyone interested in a PM thread on contributing and editing the one I'll be adding in a few weeks?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

LyceeFruit PE said:


> wut i don't rate tag?!
> 
> I SEE HOW IT IS


So you in or naw?


----------



## JayKay PE

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> This is just a bigger bucket for another bucket!


My current bucket is a generator...there is no bucket around it.  I have a bucket with no bucket and no handle.  I'm holding this bucket with both hands, walking on a slippery sidewalk, hoping nothing bad happens.

@Audi driver, P.E., y u no play?  THIS IS YOUR FAVORITE GAME.  Is it because I'm not playing, and we're secretly, but totally not, the same person using two accounts?  *nervously laughs*  That would be super silly and prob not legal on EB.com.  Ha ha hahahahahahahaha.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> in
> 
> That reminds me. I remember a year ago getting feedback from a few people on what to include in future WTTS main posts. Is anyone interested in a PM thread on contributing and editing the one I'll be adding in a few weeks?


I have never really participated in a WTTS, despite multiple WTTS waiting periods. I have no ideas, it is all new to me.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

I should have tagged others in that last post. My invite to solicit feedback for WTTS was directed at all


----------



## Roarbark

jean15paul_PE said:


> Anyone interested in playing "Among Us"? If you're not familiar, it's a app that is very much like Mafia. Games last between 5 and 15-ish minutes depending on how long it takes to win. Free on Android ($2 to remove ads); I think it's $4 or $5 on PC; not sure if it's free on iOS. I've played 4 games; I'll try to summarize below. Or watch this video. https://youtu.be/mnpjpdhUNjY
> 
> Setting on a spaceship (I think there are different maps, but I've only played one). There are crew members and imposters. There's no talking during gameplay, but chat is available during voting.
> 
> Crew members run around completing tasks on the ship and observing everyone around them to identify the imposter(s). Crew members win by voting out the imposter or by completing enough tasks.
> 
> The imposter cannot complete tasks, but they can fake it. The imposter can kill crew members, and can sabotage the ship. The imposter can also travel through AC vents to hide or "fast travel". But if a crew member is in the area they can see the imposter doing these things. Imposter wins by killing all crew members, successfully sabotaging the ship, or surviving votes until the end (though with the task mechanic it's unlikely for the game to last that long).
> 
> So if you see someone successfully completing a task you know they are safe. If you see someone kill or jump into or out of a vent then you know their imposter.
> 
> I realized in typing this all out it sounds complicated. It's really not. Makes sense pretty quick once you play. Anyway I'd be interested in playing with you nerds.


So many memes for this on reddit. It looks like a lot of fun actually. I'd be down to try, keep me in the loop! Looks like it adds some interesting depth to the mafia format.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> So you in or naw?


probs. ill be quiet monday &amp; tuesday: going to play in the woods


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

LyceeFruit PE said:


> probs. ill be quiet monday &amp; tuesday: going to play in the woods


SUSPISH


----------



## DLD PE

I honestly do not know where I'll be on Monday.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> probs. ill be quiet monday &amp; tuesday: going to play in the woods






ChebyshevII PE said:


> SUSPISH


That's where she'll be hiding the bodies


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

LyceeFruit PE said:


> wut i don't rate tag?!
> 
> I SEE HOW IT IS


@LyceeFruit PE


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

@LyceeFruit PE


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

@LyceeFruit PE


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

@LyceeFruit PE


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Audi driver said:


> @LyceeFruit PE






Audi driver said:


> @LyceeFruit PE






Audi driver said:


> @LyceeFruit PE






Audi driver said:


> @LyceeFruit PE


Spanned for bamming.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Spanned for bamming.


@LyceeFruit PE I feel like I should get a pass for this, what say you?


----------



## User1

DuranDuran said:


> I honestly do not know where I'll be on Monday.


SUSPISH


----------



## User1

@ChebyshevII PE ok i'll play 

also in for the app game thing too @Dothracki or whoever was asking.  i am tired


----------



## NikR_PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> In: @DuranDuran @txjennah PE @squaretaper LIT AF PE @Dothracki @MadamPirate PE @jean15paul_PE
> 
> With us in spirit: @vhab49_PE @JayKay PE
> 
> Waiting on response: @RBHeadge PE @tj_PE @NikR_PE @literally everyone


I will play.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE




----------



## LyceeFruit PE




----------



## NikR_PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> View attachment 18916


Suspish


----------



## RBHeadge PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> ChebyshevII PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LyceeFruit PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> probs. ill be quiet monday &amp; tuesday: going to play in the woods
> 
> 
> 
> SUSPISH
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That's where she'll be hiding the bodies
Click to expand...

^this was my exact thought train too.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> probs. ill be quiet monday &amp; tuesday: going to play in the woods






DuranDuran said:


> I honestly do not know where I'll be on Monday.




could these be related?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

tttriple for the tttriple sake.

also @Dothracki did you really read through the whole Oct 19 WttS yesterday?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Mod out of order. Please allow 6 to 12 hours before trying again.


----------



## Dothracki PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> tttriple for the tttriple sake.
> 
> also @Dothracki did you really read through the whole Oct 19 WttS yesterday?


Nah I don't have that much time, too much to do at work and preparing for the exam at the end of the year. I just skimmed through a few beginning pages and ending pages. Probably missed a lot of laughs, tears, pain, and misery in between.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Dothracki said:


> Nah I don't have that much time, too much to do at work and preparing for the exam at the end of the year. I just skimmed through a few beginning pages and ending pages. Probably missed a lot of laughs, tears, pain, and misery in between.


that's cool. You should spend your time studying anyway. Best that you skipped most of the meat in the middle. It's all spoilers for the "fun" you'll get to experience over the next couple months!


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Dothracki said:


> Nah I don't have that much time, too much to do at work and preparing for the exam at the end of the year. I just skimmed through a few beginning pages and ending pages. Probably missed a lot of laughs, tears, pain, and misery in between.


so much pain and misery.

it was fecking awful last WTTS cycle


----------



## JayKay PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> so much pain and misery.
> 
> it was fecking awful last WTTS cycle


Idk, we had that huge influx of puppy and pet photos which was pretty nice.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

JayKay PE said:


> Idk, we had that huge influx of puppy and pet photos which was pretty nice.


That was the only thing that prevented it from becoming a total melt down.


----------



## NikR_PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> that's cool. You should spend your time studying anyway. Best that you skipped most of the meat in the middle. It's all spoilers for the "fun" you'll get to experience over the next couple months!


I am not sure how this works for @Dothracki. Isnt he CBT


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

NikR_PE said:


> I am not sure how this works for @Dothracki. Isnt he CBT


not sure.

Electrical: Power will be CBT in December, no paper offered in Oct.

The other EE computer and EE controls are still paper based until April 2021


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

NikR_PE said:


> I am not sure how this works for @Dothracki. Isnt he CBT


Hes CBT


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> That was the only thing that prevented it from becoming a total melt down.


Fo sho


----------



## LyceeFruit PE




----------



## RBHeadge PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> Hes CBT


So we don't get have to haze keep him sane for 8-10 weeks?!


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> So we don't get have to haze keep him sane for 8-10 weeks?!


My fall is about to be so much more relaxing than last year lol


----------



## RBHeadge PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> My fall is about to be so much more relaxing than last year lol


2020's only silver lining?


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> 2020's only silver lining?


I mean it's also relaxing since I passed in 2019


----------



## DLD PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> I mean it's also relaxing since I passed in 2019


Well deserved!


----------



## Dothracki PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> So we don't get have to haze keep him sane for 8-10 weeks?!


Haha no I am CBT so just 7-10 days.


----------



## DLD PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> so much pain and misery.
> 
> it was fecking awful last WTTS cycle


I got my ass kicked.  First during WTTS, then finding out I didn't pass, then being a dick and taking it out on people (I really wasn't, I was trying to be in character and having fun, but since I was the FNG I really gave the impression of one lol) during my first round of EB Mafia, so then getting my ass kicked (see horse-kicking giphy).  

I keep getting up, but yeah that WTTS cycle was pain and misery lol.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

I called it "The Suck" for a reason.


----------



## Dothracki PE

MAFIA DAY!!!!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Last call! Will start game and send roles at noon.

@JayKay PE or @MadamPirate PE can one of you send me the material pls?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Last call!


Ooh, a Cheb-modded round! The author of the thread!

THE GREAT ARCHITECT.


----------



## JayKay PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Last call! Will start game and send roles at noon.
> 
> @JayKay PE or @MadamPirate PE can one of you send me the material pls?


Uhhhhhh.  I think I have stuff.  Let me send.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

JayKay PE said:


> Uhhhhhh.  I think I have stuff.  Let me send.


Thanks, got it!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Player list: @DuranDuran @txjennah PE @squaretaper LIT AF PE @Dothracki @MadamPirate PE @jean15paul_PE @RBHeadge PE @LyceeFruit PE @tj_PE @NikR_PE

Not playing: @JayKay PE @vhab49_PE

Indeterminate: ?

Audi: @Audi driver, P.E.

Anyone else want to join?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

I need to stop PM'ing JK for the next few hours, lest people think I'm mafia.

BTW, we sold the condo!

tomorrow I winterize the pool


----------



## User1

RBHeadge PE said:


> I need to stop PM'ing JK for the next few hours, lest people think I'm mafia.
> 
> BTW, we sold the condo!
> 
> tomorrow I winterize the pool


congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Not a storyteller-type mod, so I will probably not have an awesome narrative for the game, but I'm open to a theme for how people die.

I'm considering botched oral procedures.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Player list: @DuranDuran @txjennah PE @squaretaper LIT AF PE @Dothracki @MadamPirate PE @jean15paul_PE @RBHeadge PE @LyceeFruit PE @tj_PE @NikR_PE
> 
> Not playing: @JayKay PE @vhab49_PE
> 
> Indeterminate: ?
> 
> Audi: @Audi driver, P.E.
> 
> Anyone else want to join?


@chart94


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Where are @SaltySteve and @Roarbark at?


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

I'm not mafia (I assume as the game hasn't started yet.)


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Player list: @DuranDuran @txjennah PE @squaretaper LIT AF PE @Dothracki @MadamPirate PE @jean15paul_PE @RBHeadge PE @LyceeFruit PE @tj_PE @NikR_PE
> 
> Not playing: @JayKay PE @vhab49_PE
> 
> Indeterminate: ?
> 
> Audi: @Audi driver, P.E.
> 
> Anyone else want to join?


Stop tagging me or I'm posting your real name on this forum.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

*Mafia Round I DON'T KNOW I WASN'T PAYING ATTENTION*

Alright guys here we go again...

There are townsfolk, and Mafia members. Townsfolk are going to try to eliminate the Mafia before the Mafia eliminates them. The game ends when either all of the Mafia is eliminated (town wins), or there are fewer townsfolk than Mafia members (Mafia wins).

The Mafia members are going to privately tell me who they would like to eliminate during the night. I will reveal to everyone what happened the next morning.

During the day, everybody (townsfolk and Mafia) will publicly vote for a person to eliminate; I will eliminate the person with the most votes at the end of the day and reveal what their role was.

In addition to regular townsfolk and members of the Mafia, there is also a Doctor and a Cop. The Doctor can choose someone to “save” during the night; if they choose the same person the Mafia chose, then that player will escape elimination by the Mafia that night. The Cop can “investigate” players during the night.

The Mafia members know who each other are, but no one knows anyone else’s role except me. I have sent more specific instructions to the members of the Mafia, the Doctor, and the Cop. If you did not receive a PM from me, then you are a regular townsfolk.

You may use this thread to vote and post about the game. Anyone (playing or not playing, eliminated or not) can use this thread to speculate, discuss, accuse, or otherwise participate in the game; just please make sure to follow regular EB forum guidelines.

To vote on a person to eliminate, mention me @ChebyshevII PE and tell me specifically that 1) you are voting and 2) the username of the person you are voting to eliminate.

Example: @ChebyshevII PE I vote for @JayKay PE because she is an awesome storyteller.

Please submit your votes by *9:00 PM EST/8:00 PM Central/7:00 PM Mountain/6:00 PM Pacific Time/Whatever Roar and Bly-time*; I will count votes after that time as being for the next day.

Your vote only counts if you are playing and not yet eliminated. If there is a tie for most votes, I will pick one of the voted users at random and/or require the tied players to send me 10 rounds of 'rock, paper, scissors'. If there are no votes, I will pick a person at random (i.e. role will not matter) to eliminate; suffice it to say it’s in both groups’ best interest to vote for at least one person.

Finally, you are not allowed to reveal your role, privately or publicly, after you have been eliminated. You may not post screengrabs of private messages in this thread.

For reference, the 10 players in this round are:

@DuranDuran @txjennah PE @squaretaper LIT AF PE @Dothracki @MadamPirate PE @jean15paul_PE @RBHeadge PE @LyceeFruit PE @tj_PE @NikR_PE

I already sent out messages for specific roles. If you did not receive a message, then you are a regular townie.

If you have any questions, or you would like me to tell you which players are still standing, please let me know.

Good luck to everyone!  Let's have fun!


----------



## JayKay PE

Audi driver said:


> Stop tagging me or I'm posting your real name on this forum.


I thought it was known his real name was Dennis?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

JayKay PE said:


> I thought it was known his real name was Dennis?


Shhh...


----------



## Dothracki PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> *Mafia Round I DON'T KNOW I WASN'T PAYING ATTENTION*
> 
> Alright guys here we go again...
> 
> There are townsfolk, and Mafia members. Townsfolk are going to try to eliminate the Mafia before the Mafia eliminates them. The game ends when either all of the Mafia is eliminated (town wins), or there are fewer townsfolk than Mafia members (Mafia wins).
> 
> The Mafia members are going to privately tell me who they would like to eliminate during the night. I will reveal to everyone what happened the next morning.
> 
> During the day, everybody (townsfolk and Mafia) will publicly vote for a person to eliminate; I will eliminate the person with the most votes at the end of the day and reveal what their role was.
> 
> In addition to regular townsfolk and members of the Mafia, there is also a Doctor and a Cop. The Doctor can choose someone to “save” during the night; if they choose the same person the Mafia chose, then that player will escape elimination by the Mafia that night. The Cop can “investigate” players during the night.
> 
> The Mafia members know who each other are, but no one knows anyone else’s role except me. I have sent more specific instructions to the members of the Mafia, the Doctor, and the Cop. If you did not receive a PM from me, then you are a regular townsfolk.
> 
> You may use this thread to vote and post about the game. Anyone (playing or not playing, eliminated or not) can use this thread to speculate, discuss, accuse, or otherwise participate in the game; just please make sure to follow regular EB forum guidelines.
> 
> To vote on a person to eliminate, mention me @ChebyshevII PE and tell me specifically that 1) you are voting and 2) the username of the person you are voting to eliminate.
> 
> Example: @ChebyshevII PE I vote for @JayKay PE because she is an awesome storyteller.
> 
> Please submit your votes by *9:00 PM EST/8:00 PM Central/7:00 PM Mountain/6:00 PM Pacific Time/Whatever Roar and Bly-time*; I will count votes after that time as being for the next day.
> 
> Your vote only counts if you are playing and not yet eliminated. If there is a tie for most votes, I will pick one of the voted users at random and/or require the tied players to send me 10 rounds of 'rock, paper, scissors'. If there are no votes, I will pick a person at random (i.e. role will not matter) to eliminate; suffice it to say it’s in both groups’ best interest to vote for at least one person.
> 
> Finally, you are not allowed to reveal your role, privately or publicly, after you have been eliminated. You may not post screengrabs of private messages in this thread.
> 
> For reference, the 10 players in this round are:
> 
> @DuranDuran @txjennah PE @squaretaper LIT AF PE @Dothracki @MadamPirate PE @jean15paul_PE @RBHeadge PE @LyceeFruit PE @tj_PE @NikR_PE
> 
> I already sent out messages for specific roles. If you did not receive a message, then you are a regular townie.
> 
> If you have any questions, or you would like me to tell you which players are still standing, please let me know.
> 
> Good luck to everyone!  Let's have fun!


Is PM allowed this round? I read this over twice but I could have missed it.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Guys, I went hiking with Moo and she did great. And then I came home to an exterior wall GONE. So my days been all over the place


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Dothracki said:


> Is PM allowed this round? I read this over twice but I could have missed it.


I'll allow it.


----------



## Dothracki PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> JayKay PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> I thought it was known his real name was Dennis?
> 
> 
> 
> Shhh...
Click to expand...


----------



## JayKay PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> Guys, I went hiking with Moo and she did great. And then I came home to an exterior wall GONE. So my days been all over the place


wait.  wut?

Please post pics, but don't include moo, or we'll think you're mafia


----------



## User1

I can almost not believe it myself, but again i am not mafia! hahahaha yesssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## User1

@Dothracki are you mafia?


----------



## User1

@jean15paul_PE are you maf?


----------



## User1

@txjennah PE are you maf?


----------



## User1

@NikR_PE are you maf?


----------



## User1

@MadamPirate PE are you maf?


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

JayKay PE said:


> wait.  wut?
> 
> Please post pics, but don't include moo, or we'll think you're mafia


So we have an addition on our house - its really small. I think the basement access used to be thru a bulkhead so this small room was built to allow for inside access. Its basically a mud room and where our fridge lives.

Like 2 months ago, I decided I wanted a small shelf hung under the window for a box of Moo's stuff so I could use the boot mat there for our backyard shoes. Well boyfriend went to do it and well, the section under the window was damaged (soggy stud, sheathing came off like mulch, insulation was a damp mess between the studs.

So the contractor came, did an estimate. And is here to do the work. And come to find out, the whole back wall of the addition was rotted. So theres a 8x12 hole in the house. And we also need an exterminator.

All because of a 6$ shelf


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

tj_PE said:


> @jean15paul_PE are you maf?


nope. Just a regular townie (again ... I miss murdering people.... oops did I say that out loud?)


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> Guys, I went hiking with Moo and she did great. And then I came home to an exterior wall GONE. So my days been all over the place






LyceeFruit PE said:


> So we have an addition on our house - its really small. I think the basement access used to be thru a bulkhead so this small room was built to allow for inside access. Its basically a mud room and where our fridge lives.
> 
> Like 2 months ago, I decided I wanted a small shelf hung under the window for a box of Moo's stuff so I could use the boot mat there for our backyard shoes. Well boyfriend went to do it and well, the section under the window was damaged (soggy stud, sheathing came off like mulch, insulation was a damp mess between the studs.
> 
> So the contractor came, did an estimate. And is here to do the work. And come to find out, the whole back wall of the addition was rotted. So theres a 8x12 hole in the house. And we also need an exterminator.
> 
> All because of a 6$ shelf


Ouch!!!

I assume the contractor communicated this to someone before removing the entire wall... not that it would have mattered I guess.

Best to catch is as early as possible. Don't want the whole house to have termites.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> Ouch!!!
> 
> I assume the contractor communicated this to someone before removing the entire wall... not that it would have mattered I guess.
> 
> Best to catch is as early as possible. Don't want the whole house to have termites.


Yeah Boyfriend was here so he was aware. He did most of the demo down to the studs to save cost. But then the contactor had to install a temp wall and is framing the new wall as we speak.

I don't do well with mess and chaos. And my house is covered in dust and the kitchen is an explosion of things. And I just want to shower but there's literally no privacy rn


----------



## NikR_PE

tj_PE said:


> @NikR_PE are you maf?


Nein


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

JayKay PE said:


> I thought it was known his real name was Dennis?


Is he a menace?


----------



## NikR_PE

vhab49_PE said:


> Is he a menace?


Audi would say so.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

NikR_PE said:


> Audi would say so.


Truth.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

I lied. Carpenter ants not termites.

Wall is framed and theres plywood over the hole! Boyfriend is doing electrical now. He's gonna install an exterior outlet, replace the mud room lights but add additional lights so the stairs have lights, and replacing the exterior lights


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Woop woop! Finally back to being a feckin' regular townie.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> I lied. Carpenter ants not termites.
> 
> Wall is framed and theres plywood over the hole! Boyfriend is doing electrical now. He's gonna install an exterior outlet, replace the mud room lights but add additional lights so the stairs have lights, and replacing the exterior lights


Are you stamping the electrical drawings? BF might need a consult.


----------



## Roarbark

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Where are @SaltySteve and @Roarbark at?


I'm alive, but not in time. Good luck!


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Voting starts today or tomorrow? @ChebyshevII PE


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

jean15paul_PE said:


> Voting starts today or tomorrow? @ChebyshevII PE


First day kill is today.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Someone has to get this started and I'm about to go run some after-work errands. So here we go... *randomizer*

@ChebyshevII PE I vote for @Dothracki


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> Are you stamping the electrical drawings? BF might need a consult.


Boyfriend is in instrumentation and controls. He wires all the time


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> So here we go... *randomizer*


Hey, that's pretty cool!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

@ChebyshevII PE I vote for @MadamPirate PE because they were mean to me on FitBit! :rotflmao:


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Current vote:

1x @MadamPirate PE (square)

1x @Dothracki (jean)


----------



## Dothracki PE

@ChebyshevII PEI am going to vote for @LyceeFruit PE for no moo pics.


----------



## Dothracki PE

tj_PE said:


> @Dothracki are you mafia?


I am not mafia


----------



## Dothracki PE

TRIPLE POST


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> Hey, that's pretty cool!


https://wheelofnames.com/

And "Screen to gif" app to record my PC screen.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

@ChebyshevII PE I'm going to vote for @squaretaper LIT AF PE in retaliation because idk what's going on yet.


----------



## User1

@LyceeFruit PEare you maf?


----------



## User1

@squaretaper LIT AF PEare you maf?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Sorry all, it is time.

i will reveal as soon as I can.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

tj_PE said:


> @LyceeFruit PEare you maf?


Newp, there's no Moo pic! Tho I'm dying to share from our hiking trip! 7.5 miles!!!


----------



## User1

LyceeFruit PE said:


> Newp, there's no Moo pic! Tho I'm dying to share from our hiking trip! 7.5 miles!!!


I give permission! Pls share!


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

tj_PE said:


> I give permission! Pls share!


ITS A TRAP


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

tj_PE said:


> I give permission! Pls share!


SUSPISH


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

@ChebyshevII PE i vote for @tj_PE


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Completely biffed time  time zones are hard


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

@MadamPirate PE @Dothracki @squaretaper LIT AF PE @LyceeFruit PE are tied at one vote each. Rando draw time...

Siri says: @squaretaper LIT AF PE was lynched.

He was a regular townie.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

LyceeFruit PE said:


> @ChebyshevII PE i vote for @tj_PE


Tomorrow’s vote?


----------



## MadamPirate PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> @MadamPirate PE @Dothracki @squaretaper LIT AF PE @LyceeFruit PE are tied at one vote each. Rando draw time...
> 
> Siri says: @squaretaper LIT AF PE was lynched.
> 
> He was a regular townie.


Oh noes, I'm sorry, @squaretaper LIT AF PE!!!


----------



## User1

LyceeFruit PE said:


> Completely biffed time  time zones are hard


I'm a townie so don't do it


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Tomorrow’s vote?


For now


----------



## JayKay PE

*strolls through thread and finds a dead body*

Welp.  That mildly put me off my beef stroganoff.


----------



## Dothracki PE

JayKay PE said:


> *strolls through thread and finds a dead body*
> 
> Welp.  That mildly put me off my beef stroganoff.


You are having beef stroganoff at 7:30 AM?


----------



## JayKay PE

Dothracki said:


> You are having beef stroganoff at 7:30 AM?


I am of European stock.  I'm just surprised I'm not drinking a beer with it, like my dad often does.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

ohh yeah, its Oktoberfest season. I can finally get "German" food nearby!


----------



## User1

tj_PE said:


> @txjennah PE are you maf?


calling @txjennah PE ?


----------



## User1

@DuranDuran are you maf?


----------



## JayKay PE

@tj_PE are you maf?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

The town went looking for @DuranDuran but couldn't find him anywhere. Someone remembered he had a dentist appointment, so they checked there. All they found there was a pair of teeth, freshly cleaned. A test confirmed they did, indeed, belong to him.

@DuranDuran was killed during the night.

Remaining players: @txjennah PE @Dothracki @MadamPirate PE @jean15paul_PE @RBHeadge PE @LyceeFruit PE @tj_PE @NikR_PE


----------



## User1

JayKay PE said:


> @tj_PE are you maf?


i am not maf! thanks for asking tho!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Siri says: @squaretaper LIT AF PE was lynched.


Oh, come on!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

@DuranDuran:


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Spooooooky triple!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> ohh yeah, its Oktoberfest season. I can finally get "German" food nearby!


Cool! But...Oktoberfest is supposed to be in Sept... :rotflmao:


----------



## User1

@ChebyshevII PE i vote to lynch @txjennah PE til further notice


----------



## DLD PE

tj_PE said:


> @DuranDuran are you maf?


No.


----------



## User1

DuranDuran said:


> No.


ps, not sad you're not maf, but sad you


----------



## DLD PE

FYI:  I got lazy and left all the same names in the box as last round.  I had MiniMe pull out names and, I'm not kidding, it went like this:

1.  DuranDuran

2.  DuranDuran

*pulls out name

3.  Audi

*(sigh) wtf?

4.  Road Guy

*seriously?

5. LyceeFruit

I couldn't bring myself to vote for Lycee.

Anyway.....


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

View attachment 17182


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE




----------



## Dothracki PE

It is quiet. Without nothing to go on I guess I will follow TJ. @ChebyshevII PE I vote for @txjennah PE


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Current vote:

2x @txjennah PE (doth, tj)

1x @tj_PE (lycee)


----------



## txjennah PE

@Dothracki  @tj_PE I established last round that I'm not answering questions about whether or not I'm mafia.  My actions will reveal whether or not I'm a townie, not by answering questions like that.  

@ChebyshevII PE I vote for @RBHeadge PE


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

@ChebyshevII PE I'll vote for @Dothracki again because ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## User1

txjennah PE said:


> @Dothracki  @tj_PE I established last round that I'm not answering questions about whether or not I'm mafia.  My actions will reveal whether or not I'm a townie, not by answering questions like that.
> 
> @ChebyshevII PE I vote for @RBHeadge PE


that's fine. i ask everyone the same question. You hadn't made any actions to go off of though so that's kind of a hard declaration to make (this statement also applies to others who have the same philosophy, btw)


----------



## RBHeadge PE

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> RBHeadge PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ohh yeah, its Oktoberfest season. I can finally get "German" food nearby!
> 
> 
> 
> Cool! But...Oktoberfest is supposed to be in Sept... :rotflmao:
Click to expand...



I know that, you know that. But dumbass Americans still make October the month for (fake) German food.

I haven't done my annual to Austria work-stint in three years and I need my schnitzel fix somehow.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> The town went looking for @DuranDuran but couldn't find him anywhere. Someone remembered he had a dentist appointment, so they checked there. All they found there was a pair of teeth, freshly cleaned. A test confirmed they did, indeed, belong to him.
> 
> @DuranDuran was killed during the night.
> 
> Remaining players: @txjennah PE @Dothracki @MadamPirate PE @jean15paul_PE @RBHeadge PE @LyceeFruit PE @tj_PE @NikR_PE


At least he'll have time more to study... sorry @DuranDuran


----------



## RBHeadge PE

txjennah PE said:


> @ChebyshevII PE I vote for @RBHeadge PE


Look elsewhere, I'm not mafia.

@ChebyshevII PE I vote for @LyceeFruit PE


----------



## User1

@ChebyshevII PE I vote for @LyceeFruit PE


----------



## User1

Dothracki said:


> It is quiet. Without nothing to go on I guess I will follow TJ. @ChebyshevII PE I vote for @txjennah PE


perhaps reconsider.


----------



## txjennah PE

@ChebyshevII PE I vote for @LyceeFruit PE


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> I know that, you know that. But dumbass Americans still make October the month for (fake) German food.
> 
> I haven't done my annual to Austria work-stint in three years and I need my schnitzel fix somehow.


I made schnitzel once. Burned my hand


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Look elsewhere, I'm not mafia.
> 
> @ChebyshevII PE I vote for @LyceeFruit PE






tj_PE said:


> @ChebyshevII PE I vote for @LyceeFruit PE






txjennah PE said:


> @ChebyshevII PE I vote for @LyceeFruit PE


Rude guys


----------



## User1

where u been? you voted for me first!


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

tj_PE said:


> where u been? you voted for me first!


I WAS HIKING AGAIN.

MOO WENT 6MI. AND I BUTTSLID ON LEAVES


----------



## User1

LyceeFruit PE said:


> I WAS HIKING AGAIN.
> 
> MOO WENT 6MI. AND I BUTTSLID ON LEAVES


pics or it didn't happen


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

tj_PE said:


> pics or it didn't happen


----------



## Dothracki PE

I am sorry for your buttslide, but I am going to vote for @LyceeFruit PE again. @ChebyshevII PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Y'all apparently know something. So @ChebyshevII PE I vote for @LyceeFruit PE.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> I need my schnitzel fix somehow.


This is wildly funny to me for no reason whatsoever.


----------



## User1

I also want schnitzel and apparently I have a lingering tag for @ChebyshevII PEsoPE so I'm leaving it


----------



## RBHeadge PE




----------



## RBHeadge PE

I'm tempted to look up IAD-VIE flights now, but American's can't enter the Schengen countries anymore... so... maybe next year?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Sorry for the delay again, folks.

@LyceeFruit PE was lynched.

She was mafia.


----------



## User1

YesssssssssssssI also want schnitzel and apparently I have a lingering tag for @ChebyshevII PE


----------



## User1

Wtf I hate eb on phone


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Hiking Moo since I'm ded


----------



## DLD PE




----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

@RBHeadge PE was found dead in a dentist chair with a #13 blade stuck in the roof of his mouth.

Remaining players: @txjennah PE @Dothracki @MadamPirate PE @jean15paul_PE @tj_PE @NikR_PE


----------



## Dothracki PE

@ChebyshevII PE I vote for @jean15paul_PE unless future discussion brings about something more concrete


----------



## MadamPirate PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Sorry for the delay again, folks.
> 
> @LyceeFruit PE was lynched.
> 
> She was mafia.


YAY! We got a maf!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> @RBHeadge PE was found dead in a dentist chair with a #13 blade stuck in the roof of his mouth.
> 
> Remaining players: @txjennah PE @Dothracki @MadamPirate PE @jean15paul_PE @tj_PE @NikR_PE


Oof.


----------



## User1

so who hasnt voted this round? @NikR_PE ? where u at?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> dumbass Americans


*ahem* the name, is, "dew-MAH"



RBHeadge PE said:


>


DUDE. Just looking at this made me fatter. Also, Spätzle is my spirit animal.


----------



## NikR_PE

tj_PE said:


> so who hasnt voted this round? @NikR_PE ? where u at?


I had no idea who to vote for during the day. And I get busy in the evening to get on here. But just looking at yesterday's votes. Everybody changed their votes to Lycee but JP didnt. So @ChebyshevII PE, I vote for @jean15paul_PE. I may change this if more info is available later


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

so unrelated... anyone else see that's there an ebook about romance between a scientist and COVID...


----------



## DLD PE

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> *ahem* the name, is, "dew-MAH"
> 
> DUDE. Just looking at this made me fatter. Also, Spätzle is my spirit animal.


LOL...."Alexandre.....Dumbass?"....lol classic.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> so unrelated... anyone else see that's there an ebook about romance between a scientist and COVID...


Yes. I was HORRIFIED.


----------



## User1

that's creepy af


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

MadamPirate PE said:


> Yes. I was HORRIFIED.


I only saw some excerpts. And whoa.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> @RBHeadge PE was found dead in a dentist chair with a #13 blade stuck in the roof of his mouth.


I'm tempted to post a clip or gif from the movie _Marathon Man_, but I won't since not everyone may be cool with that. So uhh,

 I don't anything about what my brother is planning


----------



## RBHeadge PE

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> DUDE. Just looking at this made me fatter.




 The schnitzel is wide but it's really quite thin and doesn't weight much. IIRC its 300 Cal/4oz; so about 600 Cal total.


----------



## txjennah PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> so unrelated... anyone else see that's there an ebook about romance between a scientist and COVID...


LOL YES.

~~Kissing the Coronavirus~~


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

RBHeadge PE said:


> The schnitzel is wide but it's really quite thin and doesn't weight much. IIRC its 300 Cal/4oz; so about 600 Cal total.


Hey, I can eat that!


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

@cop Can you investigate me and let everyone know now to vote for me. I'm a regular townie.

I voted and then was offline all evening. But honestly I wouldn't have changed my vote without some intel. Vote changes usually bite you in the butt.

If I was mafia, I probably would have changed my vote to try and avoid suspicion


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Since he was a later person to vote for lycee after her fate was decided, I'm going to stick with my previous votes.

@ChebyshevII PE I vote for @Dothracki again.

I hope someone has some intel.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> @cop Can you investigate me and let *everyone know now to vote for me*. I'm a regular townie.


Freudian slip?


----------



## Dothracki PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> Since he was a later person to vote for lycee after her fate was decided, I'm going to stick with my previous votes.
> 
> @ChebyshevII PE I vote for @Dothracki again.
> 
> I hope someone has some intel.


I did vote for Lycee on day 1 as well.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Freudian slip?


typo:

@cop Can you investigate me and let everyone know now *not* to vote for me. I'm a regular townie.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Dothracki said:


> I did vote for Lycee on day 1 as well.


That is true.... 

@ChebyshevII PE I change my vote to @NikR_PE


----------



## DLD PE




----------



## MadamPirate PE

@ChebyshevII PE I vote for @jean15paul_PE because Freudian slip and I got nothing else.


----------



## txjennah PE

@ChebyshevII PEI vote for @MadamPirate PE


----------



## User1

@ChebyshevII PEI vote for @MadamPirate PE


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Current vote:

3x @jean15paul_PE

2x @MadamPirate PE

1x @NikR_PE


----------



## NikR_PE

@ChebyshevII PE, I change my vote to @MadamPirate PE


----------



## User1

@NikR_PEthe real mvp


----------



## User1

DuranDuran said:


>


I hope the town Makin you proud


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Time.

Town lynched @MadamPirate PE.

She was the remaining mafia.

Town wins!

Cop was @txjennah PE

Doc was @RBHeadge PE


----------



## User1

Yayyyyy


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

I was INNOCENT

Also yay town win


----------



## txjennah PE

Yayyyy go team!!!


----------



## NikR_PE

Woohoo


----------



## User1

jean15paul_PE said:


> I was INNOCENT
> 
> Also yay town win


Suspish!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Booooooo!


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

well that was quick lol


----------



## RBHeadge PE

@txjennah PE investigated all three special characters in order. I believe this is called the "@vhab49_PE maneuver".


----------



## Dothracki PE

I wasn't in the townie PM so I didn't know what was going on


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> @txjennah PE investigated all three special characters in order. I believe this is called the "@vhab49_PE maneuver".


Ah, yes.  Back in my younger days I used to be quite the investigator.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Dothracki said:


> I wasn't in the townie PM so I didn't know what was going on


There's not much to know. It was really just guessing correctly three times in a row.


----------



## JayKay PE

Wait.  It's already over?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

What in the heckin' heck just happened?


----------



## User1

@txjennah PE won the mafia


----------



## DLD PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> @txjennah PE investigated all three special characters in order. I believe this is called the "@vhab49_PE maneuver".


It's called "The VGrab."


----------



## DLD PE

Good game everyone!  Townies made me proud


----------



## txjennah PE

tj_PE said:


> @txjennah PE won the mafia


 I get by with a little help from my friends


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

DuranDuran said:


> It's called "The VGrab."


AHahahahahaahahahah.

Shut it.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

DuranDuran said:


> It's called "The VGrab."


----------



## NikR_PE

DuranDuran said:


> It's called "The VGrab."


Hahahaha.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

RBHeadge PE said:


>


This is what happens when you miss out on HH.


----------



## Dothracki PE

DuranDuran said:


> It's called "The VGrab."


I AM FEELING HARASSED BY THIS COMMENT


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Disclaimer... This is going to be dumb and is almost definitely a bad idea.

I've been tossing around an idea in my head... a variation on the mafia game. Similar setup and goal, but no one knows which side they are on.

Start with half mafia and half townies. You want your team to win, but no one knows what team their on. Everyone votes during the day and someone is lynched. Everyone votes for a nightkill, but only the mafia votes are counted.

Each side would get an investigator. I haven't figured out the investigator mechanic yet. But I'm thinking they know what side they are on and can start building a coalition. No PM's maybe, or maybe not. Each side gets a doc too?

I don't know. I haven't completely figured it out. But I'm kinda excited by the idea.


----------



## DLD PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> Disclaimer... This is going to be dumb and is almost definitely a bad idea.
> 
> I've been tossing around an idea in my head... a variation on the mafia game. Similar setup and goal, but no one knows which side they are on.
> 
> Start with half mafia and half townies. You want your team to win, but no one knows what team their on. Everyone votes during the day and someone is lynched. Everyone votes for a nightkill, but only the mafia votes are counted.
> 
> Each side would get an investigator. I haven't figured out the investigator mechanic yet. But I'm thinking they know what side they are on and can start building a coalition. No PM's maybe, or maybe not. Each side gets a doc too?
> 
> I don't know. I haven't completely figured it out. But I'm kinda excited by the idea.


You're just messin' with us, right?


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

DuranDuran said:


> You're just messin' with us, right?


I don't understand the question.

This is probably a unworkable idea, but it also seems really cool in my mind. Just thought I'd toss it out there and see what you nears thought.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

jean15paul_PE said:


> Disclaimer... This is going to be dumb and is almost definitely a bad idea.
> 
> I've been tossing around an idea in my head... a variation on the mafia game. Similar setup and goal, but no one knows which side they are on.
> 
> Start with half mafia and half townies. You want your team to win, but no one knows what team their on. Everyone votes during the day and someone is lynched. Everyone votes for a nightkill, but only the mafia votes are counted.
> 
> Each side would get an investigator. I haven't figured out the investigator mechanic yet. But I'm thinking they know what side they are on and can start building a coalition. No PM's maybe, or maybe not. Each side gets a doc too?
> 
> I don't know. I haven't completely figured it out. But I'm kinda excited by the idea.


That would be interesting. It would definitely add a different dynamic.


----------



## JayKay PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> Disclaimer... This is going to be dumb and is almost definitely a bad idea.
> 
> I've been tossing around an idea in my head... a variation on the mafia game. Similar setup and goal, but no one knows which side they are on.
> 
> Start with half mafia and half townies. You want your team to win, but no one knows what team their on. Everyone votes during the day and someone is lynched. Everyone votes for a nightkill, but only the mafia votes are counted.
> 
> Each side would get an investigator. I haven't figured out the investigator mechanic yet. But I'm thinking they know what side they are on and can start building a coalition. No PM's maybe, or maybe not. Each side gets a doc too?
> 
> I don't know. I haven't completely figured it out. But I'm kinda excited by the idea.


You'd have to run it.

Though I have wanted to introduce something like the nurse or deputy who only step in after the 'lead' role is killed, but they have a less success rate?


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> Disclaimer... This is going to be dumb and is almost definitely a bad idea.
> 
> I've been tossing around an idea in my head... a variation on the mafia game. Similar setup and goal, but no one knows which side they are on.
> 
> Start with half mafia and half townies. You want your team to win, but no one knows what team their on. Everyone votes during the day and someone is lynched. Everyone votes for a nightkill, but only the mafia votes are counted.
> 
> Each side would get an investigator. I haven't figured out the investigator mechanic yet. But I'm thinking they know what side they are on and can start building a coalition. No PM's maybe, or maybe not. Each side gets a doc too?
> 
> I don't know. I haven't completely figured it out. But I'm kinda excited by the idea.


So a double blind setup?


----------



## Dothracki PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> Disclaimer... This is going to be dumb and is almost definitely a bad idea.
> 
> I've been tossing around an idea in my head... a variation on the mafia game. Similar setup and goal, but no one knows which side they are on.
> 
> Start with half mafia and half townies. You want your team to win, but no one knows what team their on. Everyone votes during the day and someone is lynched. Everyone votes for a nightkill, but only the mafia votes are counted.
> 
> Each side would get an investigator. I haven't figured out the investigator mechanic yet. But I'm thinking they know what side they are on and can start building a coalition. No PM's maybe, or maybe not. Each side gets a doc too?
> 
> I don't know. I haven't completely figured it out. But I'm kinda excited by the idea.


There are a lot of variants on this website: https://wiki.mafiascum.net/index.php?title=Category:Mini_Setups

I don't see that specifically listed but doesn't mean it won't work


----------



## txjennah PE

@jean15paul_PEThat sounds fun! I'd be down.


----------



## txjennah PE

I believe @MadamPirate PEmentioned the romance novel about someone falling in love with the coronavirus. Did you have a lot of questions hearing that "Kissing the Coronavirus" is a thing that exists? Like why? How?  Seriously?

Ask no further:

https://www.facebook.com/vee.wills.940/posts/727331924487389

HAPPY FRIDAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY

edit: These excerpts are NSFW but if you're working from home like me YOU'RE ALL GOOD


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

txjennah PE said:


> I believe @MadamPirate PEmentioned the romance novel about someone falling in love with the coronavirus. Did you have a lot of questions hearing that "Kissing the Coronavirus" is a thing that exists? Like why? How?  Seriously?
> 
> Ask no further:
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/vee.wills.940/posts/727331924487389
> 
> HAPPY FRIDAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY
> 
> edit: These excerpts are NSFW but if you're working from home like me YOU'RE ALL GOOD


O

M

G


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

txjennah PE said:


> I believe @MadamPirate PEmentioned the romance novel about someone falling in love with the coronavirus. Did you have a lot of questions hearing that "Kissing the Coronavirus" is a thing that exists? Like why? How?  Seriously?
> 
> Ask no further:
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/vee.wills.940/posts/727331924487389
> 
> HAPPY FRIDAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY
> 
> edit: These excerpts are NSFW but if you're working from home like me YOU'RE ALL GOOD


Dangit @txjennah PE!!!!!!
My day is done after reading that


----------



## MadamPirate PE

txjennah PE said:


> I believe @MadamPirate PEmentioned the romance novel about someone falling in love with the coronavirus. Did you have a lot of questions hearing that "Kissing the Coronavirus" is a thing that exists? Like why? How?  Seriously?
> 
> Ask no further:
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/vee.wills.940/posts/727331924487389
> 
> HAPPY FRIDAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY
> 
> edit: These excerpts are NSFW but if you're working from home like me YOU'RE ALL GOOD


It wasn't me, it was @LyceeFruit PE!!! But I've seen a couple excerpts and


----------



## NikR_PE

txjennah PE said:


> I believe @MadamPirate PEmentioned the romance novel about someone falling in love with the coronavirus. Did you have a lot of questions hearing that "Kissing the Coronavirus" is a thing that exists? Like why? How?  Seriously?
> 
> Ask no further:
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/vee.wills.940/posts/727331924487389
> 
> HAPPY FRIDAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY
> 
> edit: These excerpts are NSFW but if you're working from home like me YOU'RE ALL GOOD


They should create a whole series for antivaxers to read.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

txjennah PE said:


> I believe @MadamPirate PEmentioned the romance novel about someone falling in love with the coronavirus. Did you have a lot of questions hearing that "Kissing the Coronavirus" is a thing that exists? Like why? How?  Seriously?
> 
> Ask no further:
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/vee.wills.940/posts/727331924487389
> 
> HAPPY FRIDAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY
> 
> edit: These excerpts are NSFW but if you're working from home like me YOU'RE ALL GOOD


twas I!

And those were probably the ones I saw - I'm at work so I'm not clicking


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

txjennah PE said:


> I believe @MadamPirate PEmentioned the romance novel about someone falling in love with the coronavirus. Did you have a lot of questions hearing that "Kissing the Coronavirus" is a thing that exists? Like why? How?  Seriously?
> 
> Ask no further:
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/vee.wills.940/posts/727331924487389
> 
> HAPPY FRIDAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY
> 
> edit: These excerpts are NSFW but if you're working from home like me YOU'RE ALL GOOD


so

much

covid

penis


----------



## txjennah PE

And ovaries clashing together. Like cymbals.    THIS IS POETRY


----------



## MadamPirate PE

txjennah PE said:


> And ovaries clashing together. Like cymbals.    THIS IS POETRY


No, that's a serious medical condition.


----------



## JayKay PE

That read like some super bad hulk-covid fan fiction from an edgy 4-year old. 
 

My vagina does not flutter. If it did, I’d be seeing my doctor.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

I learned so much about female anatomy reading that.

There's a lot of motion going on down there.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> I learned so much about female anatomy reading that.
> 
> There's a lot of motion going on down there.









(sorry, not sorry   )


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> (sorry, not sorry   )


now i want a knex set


----------



## chart94 PE

Woah, did i drop in at a weird time.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE




----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Ahem.

So...no game this week?


----------



## Dothracki PE

I guess holiday week?

I am down to try JP's variant next week.


----------



## Roarbark

I didn't get holiday off    I'm in for variants and/or normal play next week.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

I didn't get the holiday off either, but I'm out starting tomorrow afternoon through the weekend.

Down to play next week, though. Or mod if we don't have a mod.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

I'll play next week.  Why the hell not.  Just don't pick on me, I will have zero idea what is going on, and imma spend 16 hours in total panic thursday and friday.


----------



## User1

i can't commit at this moment but likely am down to play


----------



## RBHeadge PE

work is pretty busy again but I can play this week and next week.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

vhab49_PE said:


> I'll play next week.  Why the hell not.  Just don't pick on me, I will have zero idea what is going on, and imma spend 16 hours in total panic thursday and friday.


oh wow, i can't believe the exams are upon us already.

YOU GOT THIS


----------



## Dothracki PE

vhab49_PE said:


> I'll play next week.  Why the hell not.  Just don't pick on me, I will have zero idea what is going on, and imma spend 16 hours in total panic thursday and friday.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Dothracki said:


> I guess holiday week?
> 
> I am down to try JP's variant next week.


Whoa whoa!!!! I didn't say I was running it. I was just thinking out loud. (OMG what have I done?!)


----------



## DLD PE

As much as I would love to try playing JP's variant:

I'm starting a new job next week and also busy with studying.  Therefore, I'm out and will probably be out until after my exam.  I'm sure I'll peek in here from time to time.  Feel free to use me as a NPC!


----------



## txjennah PE

I'm in!!!!!!!


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

DuranDuran said:


> As much as I would love to try playing JP's variant:
> 
> I'm starting a new job next week and also busy with studying.  Therefore, I'm out and will probably be out until after my exam.  I'm sure I'll peek in here from time to time.  Feel free to use me as a NPC!


i missed that you got a new job i think lol

congrats!


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Hey @MadamPirate PE @txjennah PE

It's not as awful as Kissing Coronavirus


----------



## NikR_PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> Whoa whoa!!!! I didn't say I was running it. I was just thinking out loud. (OMG what have I done?!)


Thanks @jean15paul_PE. I am in.


----------



## NikR_PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> View attachment 18997


Sus


----------



## txjennah PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> Hey @MadamPirate PE @txjennah PE
> 
> It's not as awful as Kissing Coronavirus


Chuck Tingle. Omg.  I have  Friday night Zoom calls with friends back in TX and we spent one of those evenings reviewing the titles of his stories. LOL.  They are way too NSFW to post here, but they are a RIDE.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

txjennah PE said:


> Chuck Tingle. Omg.  I have  Friday night Zoom calls with friends back in TX and we spent one of those evenings reviewing the titles of his stories. LOL.  They are way too NSFW to post here, but they are a RIDE.


I've never heard of him before today.

But the excerpts in the FB post as fucking gold so I'm gonna have to look him up


----------



## blybrook PE

I cannot really play for the next several rounds; busy helping with knee replacement recovery on top of work. Feel free to use me as a NPC as necessary.


----------



## JayKay PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> Whoa whoa!!!! I didn't say I was running it. I was just thinking out loud. (OMG what have I done?!)


Um.  That's how mafia works.  You make a suggestion and then have to ride it out.

I have overnight work potentially starting for the next few weeks (maybe months, if the other job starts right up).  My plan was to do my normal work schedule + a couple evening hours, but we'll see.  So I'm out.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

JayKay PE said:


> Um.  That's how mafia works.  You make a suggestion and then have to ride it out.
> 
> I have overnight work potentially starting for the next few weeks (maybe months, if the other job starts right up).  My plan was to do my normal work schedule + a couple evening hours, but we'll see.  So I'm out.


Apparently.

I guess I have to figure out how many people are in and do something.


----------



## User1

JayKay PE said:


> Um.  That's how mafia works.  You make a suggestion and then have to ride it out.
> 
> I have overnight work potentially starting for the next few weeks (maybe months, if the other job starts right up).  My plan was to do my normal work schedule + a couple evening hours, but we'll see.  So I'm out.


DOES THIS MEAN YOU POTENTIALLY COULD COME TO IL EARLIER?!?


----------



## JayKay PE

tj_PE said:


> DOES THIS MEAN YOU POTENTIALLY COULD COME TO IL EARLIER?!?


Nah bro.  Might mean I need to juggle and somehow not do evening work on 12/3 so I can still come out and enjoy life with you


----------



## RBHeadge PE

I can play this week.

But we might also need to table the game until next week. I sort of expect RG to shut down the forum, or limit who can post on Thursday and Friday (due to the exams), and that tends to carry into Monday morning of the following week too.

So maybe we wait until next week to play, maybe try to recruit some of the noobs that start showing up? @Dothracki won't be the FNG in a week


----------



## User1

i support this ^^


----------



## MadamPirate PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> I sort of expect RG to shut down the forum, or limit who can post on Thursday and Friday (due to the exams), and that tends to carry into Monday morning of the following week too.


No wonder you showed back up in the other place.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> I can play this week.
> 
> But we might also need to table the game until next week. I sort of expect RG to shut down the forum, or limit who can post on Thursday and Friday (due to the exams), and that tends to carry into Monday morning of the following week too.
> 
> So maybe we wait until next week to play, maybe try to recruit some of the noobs that start showing up? @Dothracki won't be the FNG in a week


I was actually collecting names to try and run something when I read this. I'm cool with waiting.

Not sure if we should run my crazy idea with new people though. I'd say that we keep it simple.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

MadamPirate PE said:


> No wonder you showed back up in the other place.


Well I was trying to be social too.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

That reminds me, I need to update the WTTS text before the end of the week.


----------



## Roarbark

Test soon? Poor unfortunate souls. 

Happy Monday y'all-uns.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> I can play this week.
> 
> But we might also need to table the game until next week. I sort of expect RG to shut down the forum, or limit who can post on Thursday and Friday (due to the exams), and that tends to carry into Monday morning of the following week too.
> 
> So maybe we wait until next week to play, maybe try to recruit some of the noobs that start showing up? @Dothracki won't be the FNG in a week


Hopefully he won't over-limit accounts like he did last fall. He removed my ability to post too!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Roarbark said:


> Test soon? Poor unfortunate souls.
> 
> Happy Monday y'all-uns.


24 hours to go.  Whoooo.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Good luck!


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

YOU GOT THIS @vhab49_PE


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

I have complete confidence in @vhab49_PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE

I send you all my mojos, @vhab49_PE! Remember that crying on the way to the exam is acceptable, and may even boost pass rates.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

MadamPirate PE said:


> I send you all my mojos, @vhab49_PE! Remember that crying on the way to the exam is acceptable, and may even boost pass rates.


And on the way back... And on the way there day 2.  Why am I doing both days again?


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

vhab49_PE said:


> And on the way back... And on the way there day 2.  Why am I doing both days again?


BECAUSE YER A BADASS.

YOU GOT THISSSSSS

CRUSHHHHHHHH ITTTTTTTTTT


----------



## NikR_PE

vhab49_PE said:


> And on the way back... And on the way there day 2.  Why am I doing both days again?


I didnt know you were doing both days. Like @LyceeFruit PE said, you're a real badass.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

NikR_PE said:


> I didnt know you were doing both days. Like @LyceeFruit PE said, you're a real badass.


I'm gonna go with this should actually say DUMBass.


----------



## chart94 PE

Good luck @vhab49_PE!!!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

WTTS is up.


----------



## Roarbark

Willkommen to the Sauce.


----------



## txjennah PE

@vhab49_PEI've been wayyyyyyyyyyy out of the loop, but hope you crushed those exams!!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

txjennah PE said:


> @vhab49_PEI've been wayyyyyyyyyyy out of the loop, but hope you crushed those exams!!


Thanks.  I think they may have won this round... but imma smash them in April.


----------



## Dothracki PE

Roarbark said:


> Willkommen to the Sauce.


This sauce?


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Dothracki said:


> This sauce?


That would be Kikkomon to the sauce.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Who's in for another game?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

RBHeadge PE said:


> Who's in for another game?


Meeeeeeee


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Who's in for another game?


I got nothing better going on right now.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

In.
Starting monday? sooner?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> In.
> Starting monday? sooner?


whenever we get enough players


----------



## Dothracki PE

I am in


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

innnnnnnnnnnnnnnn


----------



## Roarbark

Me too EE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

In! But it won't matter since I'll be nightkilled on day one no matter what I say or do.

Also, not maf.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

I'm in


----------



## Roarbark

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> In! But it won't matter since I'll be nightkilled on day one no matter what I say or do.
> 
> Also, not maf.


If I'm mafia I promise not to night kill you on day 1. 
Day 2 is where it's at.


----------



## User1

I'll play! Last day as a full time employee with benefits is tomorrowwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwa


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

tj_PE said:


> I'll play! Last day as a full time employee with benefits is tomorrowwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwa


wait wut


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

@rebecca1 you wanna join?

@Road Guy ?! 

holding out hope for @Will.I.Am PE and @civilrobot


----------



## User1

LyceeFruit PE said:


> wait wut


im moving and am transitioning to a contract position thru the move and beyond


----------



## beccabun PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> @rebecca1 you wanna join?
> 
> @Road Guy ?!
> 
> holding out hope for @Will.I.Am PE and @civilrobot


sure!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

We have 10 and enough to play a round.

In:

@ChebyshevII PE  @vhab49_PE  @jean15paul_PE  @Dothracki  @LyceeFruit PE  @Roarbark  @squaretaper LIT AF PE  @MadamPirate PE  @tj_PE  @rebecca1

How about?

@txjennah PE @chart94 @NikR_PE

Anyone else?

Do we want to start tomorrow morning and skip the weekend? Or start playing on Monday?

Also, how do we feel about giving a one day pass to the new player(s)?


----------



## txjennah PE

I'm in @RBHeadge PE


----------



## User1

@JayKay PE?


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

@DuranDuran you gonna play?


----------



## Dothracki PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> We have 10 and enough to play a round.
> 
> In:
> 
> @ChebyshevII PE  @vhab49_PE  @jean15paul_PE  @Dothracki  @LyceeFruit PE  @Roarbark  @squaretaper LIT AF PE  @MadamPirate PE  @tj_PE  @rebecca1
> 
> How about?
> 
> @txjennah PE @chart94 @NikR_PE
> 
> Anyone else?
> 
> Do we want to start tomorrow morning and skip the weekend? Or start playing on Monday?
> 
> Also, how do we feel about giving a one day pass to the new player(s)?


I was given immunity my first round so I guess it is only fair so they can understand how to play. I have learn best by doing and you can't do when you are dead.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Want to play?

@ss15 @A V @5 to 9 @civilMC @bbarcelo16 @CMM056 @CUniverse


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Dothracki said:


> I was given immunity my first round so I guess it is only fair so they can understand how to play. I have learn best by doing and you can't do when you are dead.


@Dothracki is just excited not to be the FNG anymore.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Also, how do we feel about giving a one day pass to the new player(s)?


I'm down.

Besides, it's @squaretaper LIT AF PE's job to die first day.


----------



## Dothracki PE

vhab49_PE said:


> @Dothracki is just excited not to be the FNG anymore.


I have a feeling everyone will still call me FNG


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Dothracki said:


> I have a feeling everyone will still call me FNG


Nah, you'll move to FNR.


----------



## User1

or just MAF


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

MadamPirate PE said:


> I'm down.
> 
> Besides, it's @squaretaper LIT AF PE's job to die first day.


FIIIINE.


----------



## CUniverse

RBHeadge PE said:


> Want to play?
> 
> @ss15 @A V @5 to 9 @civilMC @bbarcelo16 @CMM056 @CUniverse


I’m down but I’ve never played mafia before


----------



## chart94 PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> We have 10 and enough to play a round.
> 
> In:
> 
> @ChebyshevII PE  @vhab49_PE  @jean15paul_PE  @Dothracki  @LyceeFruit PE  @Roarbark  @squaretaper LIT AF PE  @MadamPirate PE  @tj_PE  @rebecca1
> 
> How about?
> 
> @txjennah PE @chart94 @NikR_PE
> 
> Anyone else?
> 
> Do we want to start tomorrow morning and skip the weekend? Or start playing on Monday?
> 
> Also, how do we feel about giving a one day pass to the new player(s)?


I am in!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

CUniverse said:


> I’m down but I’ve never played mafia before


Cool. Don't worry about the lack of experience, you'll fit right in!


----------



## Roarbark

RBHeadge PE said:


> Cool. Don't worry about the lack of experience, you'll fit right in!


@CUniverse we're mostly flailing around and using randomizers. Welcome


----------



## NikR_PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> We have 10 and enough to play a round.
> 
> In:
> 
> @ChebyshevII PE  @vhab49_PE  @jean15paul_PE  @Dothracki  @LyceeFruit PE  @Roarbark  @squaretaper LIT AF PE  @MadamPirate PE  @tj_PE  @rebecca1
> 
> How about?
> 
> @txjennah PE @chart94 @NikR_PE
> 
> Anyone else?
> 
> Do we want to start tomorrow morning and skip the weekend? Or start playing on Monday?
> 
> Also, how do we feel about giving a one day pass to the new player(s)?


In. Thanks for checking. I am lk starting tomorrow.


----------



## 5 to 9

RBHeadge PE said:


> Want to play?
> 
> @ss15 @A V @5 to 9 @civilMC @bbarcelo16 @CMM056 @CUniverse


I’m not sure what this is about. Do you guys have a Discord to play Among Us??


----------



## Dothracki PE

I play Among Us occasionally and have a Discord but I don't think we have organized anything from EB yet.


----------



## CUniverse

Among us is dope lol


----------



## 5 to 9

Dothracki said:


> I play Among Us occasionally and have a Discord but I don't think we have organized anything from EB yet.


Ah okay. We should get one started! A bunch of smart engineers on these boards, I feel like we have a healthy group of possible smart impostors


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

5 to 9 said:


> Ah okay. We should get one started! A bunch of smart engineers on these boards, I feel like we have a healthy group of possible smart impostors


If this thread is any indication, your feelings are validated.

Welcome!


----------



## DLD PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> @DuranDuran you gonna play?


I'll play!


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

MadamPirate PE said:


> Nah, you'll move to FNR.


FNR?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

We have 15 players! We could still fit in more.

At this point I propose we start playing Monday morning.



LyceeFruit PE said:


> FNR?


R=his user name vs username, as compared with username of another veteran poster


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> We have 15 players! We could still fit in more.
> 
> At this point I propose we start playing Monday morning.
> 
> R=his user name vs username, as compared with username of another veteran poster


that did not clear it up


----------



## DLD PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> that did not clear it up


He's no longer the new guy, but he's still the new "(starts with a certain letter)".


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

DuranDuran said:


> He's no longer the new guy, but he's still the new "Ryan".


oh


----------



## RBHeadge PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> that did not clear it up


sorry I had a brain fart while typing. I'm distracted with too much stuff at work


----------



## NikR_PE

DuranDuran said:


> He's no longer the new guy, but he's still the new "Ryan".


You might wanna take the name off. The two people involved would not want to be doxed.


----------



## Dothracki PE

NikR_PE said:


> You might wanna take the name off. The two people involved would not want to be doxed.


I learned a new word today. Anyway, I probably already did that since my first username was most of my real name.


----------



## DLD PE

Fixed.  The name is still on other people's posts though lol.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

*Mafia Round - November 2020*

There are townsfolk, and Mafia members. Townsfolk are going to try to eliminate the Mafia before the Mafia eliminates them. The game ends when either all of the Mafia is eliminated (town wins), or there are fewer townsfolk than Mafia members (Mafia wins).

The Mafia members are going to privately tell me who they would like to eliminate during the night. I will reveal to everyone what happened the next morning.

During the day, everybody (townsfolk and Mafia) will publicly vote for a person to eliminate; I will eliminate the person with the most votes at the end of the day and reveal what their role was.

In addition to regular townsfolk and members of the Mafia, there is also a Doctor and a Cop. The Doctor can choose someone to “save” during the night; if they choose the same person the Mafia chose, then that player will escape elimination by the Mafia that night. The Cop can “investigate” players during the night.

The Mafia members know who each other are, but no one knows anyone else’s role except me. I have sent more specific instructions to the members of the Mafia, the Doctor, and the Cop. If you did not receive a PM from me, then you are a regular townsfolk.

You may use this thread to vote and post about the game. Anyone (playing or not playing, eliminated or not) can use this thread to speculate, discuss, accuse, or otherwise participate in the game; just please make sure to follow regular EB forum guidelines.

To vote on a person to eliminate, mention me @RBHeadge PE and tell me specifically that 1) you are voting and 2) the username of the person you are voting to eliminate.

Example: @RBHeadge PE I vote for @JayKay PE because she is an awesome storyteller.

Please submit your votes by *9:00 PM EST/8:00 PM Central/7:00 PM Mountain/6:00 PM Pacific Time/Whatever Roar and Bly-time*; I will count votes after that time as being for the next day.

The first lynch will be tonight at 9:00 PM eastern.

Your vote only counts if you are playing and not yet eliminated. If there is a tie for most votes, I will pick one of the voted users at random and/or require the tied players to send me 10 rounds of 'rock, paper, scissors'. If there are no votes, I will pick a person at random (i.e. role will not matter) to eliminate; suffice it to say it’s in both groups’ best interest to vote for at least one person.

I am also granting a 24 hour immunity for the rookie players: @CUniverse and @rebecca1. They are immune from lynching this evening and being nightkilled tonight.

Finally, you are not allowed to reveal your role, privately or publicly, after you have been eliminated. You may not post screengrabs of private messages in this thread.

For reference, the 15 players in this round are:

@ChebyshevII PE  @vhab49_PE  @jean15paul_PE  @Dothracki  @LyceeFruit PE  @Roarbark  @squaretaper LIT AF PE  @MadamPirate PE  @tj_PE  @rebecca1  @txjennah PE  @CUniverse  @chart94  @NikR_PE  @DuranDuran

I already sent out messages for specific roles. If you did not receive a message, then you are a regular townie.

If you have any questions, or you would like me to tell you which players are still standing, please let me know.

Good luck to everyone!  Let's have fun!


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Please submit your votes by *9:00 PM EST/8:00 PM Central/7:00 PM Mountain/6:00 PM Pacific Time/Whatever Roar and Bly-time*; I will count votes after that time as being for the next day.


I like this is always in the instructions. Even tho Bly isn't playing and is in CO right now lol


----------



## Dothracki PE

@tj_PE you maf?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> I like this is always in the instructions. Even tho Bly isn't playing and is in CO right now lol



We call just copy/paste each other

It still applies even when he's on Mountain time


----------



## User1

Dothracki said:


> @tj_PE you maf?


I'm not! Somehow.. Lol. Promise!


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

@RBHeadge PE i assume PMs are allowed this round? i don't see anything one way or the other in the rules


----------



## RBHeadge PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> @RBHeadge PE i assume PMs are allowed this round? i don't see anything one way or the other in the rules


PMs are allowed!


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> PMs are allowed!


is there a theme by chance? 

doesn't really matter but curious lol


----------



## JayKay PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> I like this is always in the instructions. Even tho Bly isn't playing and is in CO right now lol


Bly dances to the beat of their own drum.

I am so busy this week.  Hope you guys kill some maf!


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

I guess I'm back from my hurri-cation. Still don't have power.

For those that I haven't communicated with. New Orleans received a direct hit from Hurricane Zeta on Wednesday. It was the strongest possible category 2. One MPH faster winds and it would have been a cat 3. Not much rain; no flooding. Winds didn't cause much damage to homes/building. But it basically knocked out power to the entire city. Lots of power poles and trees down. I think total in LA there were like 2.6 million people without power. 

Specifically in New Orleans, the initial guestimate was "up to 10 days" to restore power to the whole city based on past cat 2 storms. They have been able to move faster since there's no street flooding or flood damage to complicate things. By Saturday they had 50% of the city restored. By Monday morning they are up to 82%.

Unfortunately I'm not in that 82%. We're always one of the last people to get power back. My neighborhood has power, but my street is on a small branch-line that only serves a couple dozen homes, so it's (understandably) lower priority than repairs that can restore hundreds or even thousands of people. We bought a generator and fortunately have working internet. Also it's pretty cool temps here so we don't need AC. 

All things considered, we faired pretty well. A section of my fence blew down and a small piece of flashing came off the roof overhang. Also a small outdoor plastic storage shed exploded into individual pieces like in a Lego video game.

Anyway, I guess I'm back. Did you miss me?


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Yippee, townie this round!


----------



## Dothracki PE

@RBHeadge PEI am going to kick it off with a random vote for @chart94 for now


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Dothracki said:


> @RBHeadge PEI am going to kick it off with a random vote for @chart94 for now
> 
> View attachment 19212


Who's "ceb"?


----------



## Dothracki PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Who's "ceb"?


I forgot the "h"


----------



## DLD PE

JayKay PE said:


> Bly dances to the beat of their own drum.
> 
> I am so busy this week.  Hope you guys kill some maf!


Stay healthy!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Who's "ceb"?


Reminds me of:


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

MadamPirate PE said:


> Reminds me of:
> 
> View attachment 19213


Did not expect a VeggieTales reference, ngl


----------



## MadamPirate PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Did not expect a VeggieTales reference, ngl


Ceeeeeeeee-buuuuuuuuuuu!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> is there a theme by chance?
> 
> doesn't really matter but curious lol


I have put zero thought into it. I'm a bit distracted by real life at the moment. 

I'm open to suggestion - basically anything not related to current events -  and can try to write something clever at the appropriate times.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Did not expect a VeggieTales reference, ngl


with 103 kids, you should always expect a Veggie Tales reference.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> I have put zero thought into it. I'm a bit distracted by real life at the moment.
> 
> I'm open to suggestion - basically anything not related to current events -  and can try to write something clever at the appropriate times.


absurd ways to die part 2?


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

triple!


----------



## JayKay PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> with 104 kids, you should always expect a Veggie Tales reference.


fix'd


----------



## MadamPirate PE

JayKay PE said:


> fix'd


I was totally gonna do that


----------



## chart94 PE

Dothracki said:


> @RBHeadge PEI am going to kick it off with a random vote for @chart94 for now
> 
> View attachment 19212


Ouch. I ain’t maf. I just like gabagoul every now and again


----------



## chart94 PE

Theme: pirates of the Caribbean @RBHeadge PE


----------



## JayKay PE

Theme: blissfully unaware of mounting job load, thinking things are okay, only to be slammed by tons of work due to others ineptness

or

Theme: death by ice cream store


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Current Votes:

@chart94: 1    (doth)


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

JayKay PE said:


> fix'd


I guess I missed the latest birth announcement, congrats @ChebyshevII PE!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> I guess I missed the latest birth announcement, congrats @ChebyshevII PE!


Cuz you don't chat with us anymore! *cries*


----------



## JayKay PE

@RBHeadge PE, I vote for Audi, who is no longer Audi, but is the user formally known as audi ( @Unintended Max).

I miss killing them.


----------



## DLD PE

Theme:  Rotating jobs.  

I used to work at Company A.  I'm starting my third week at the new job (Company B).  A former co-worker (electrical PE) is now working at Company C, which offered me a job earlier this year.  My "new" department head (electrical PE) used to work for Company C, but she basically traded places with the one now at C and now works at A.  It turns out the one now at Company A used to be part owner of B.  Another co-worker still at A also used to work for B.  We also have 2 co-workers at B who used to work at C.  

If any of the above makes sense, you can use it as a theme.  It just seems like every MEP engineer in our area either knows or has worked for/with one another at some point.


----------



## NikR_PE

JayKay PE said:


> who is no longer Audi


whaaaaa. I missed that.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

JayKay PE said:


> Theme: blissfully unaware of mounting job load, thinking things are okay, only to be slammed by tons of work due to others ineptness






DuranDuran said:


> Theme:  Rotating jobs.
> 
> I used to work at Company A.  I'm starting my third week at the new job (Company B).  A former co-worker (electrical PE) is now working at Company C, which offered me a job earlier this year.  My "new" department head (electrical PE) used to work for Company C, but she basically traded places with the one now at C and now works at A.  It turns out the one now at Company A used to be part owner of B.  Another co-worker still at A also used to work for B.  We also have 2 co-workers at B who used to work at C.
> 
> If any of the above makes sense, you can use it as a theme.  It just seems like every MEP engineer in our area either knows or has worked for/with one another at some point.




rejected: sounds like current events


----------



## RBHeadge PE

I think I'm going to go with some kind of pirate theme. This will not be quality fiction.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

RBHeadge PE said:


> I think I'm going to go with some kind of pirate theme. This will not be quality fiction.


As long as we don't incorporate too many "booty" jokes, I'm good.


----------



## DLD PE

Other suggested themes:

Myst - Not current (at least for the past decade)

A Night at the Museum

The Oregon Trail

Doggie Day Spa (Or Dog Training Facilities) - I dunno, random, but maybe from all the puppy photos I'm seeing lol


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

DuranDuran said:


> Myst - Not current (at least for the past decade)


Ooh, I'd like this one. Maybe when you mod you can incorporate this?


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Someone has to get this started....

@RBHeadge PE I vote for @Dothracki because random day 1 selection.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> I think I'm going to go with some kind of pirate theme. This will not be quality fiction.


YAAAAAAAS


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> I think I'm going to go with some kind of pirate theme. This will not be quality fiction.




MORE VEGGIE TALES.  This is by far my favorite VT song.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

> 1 minute ago, vhab49_PE said:



The Pirates Who Don't Do Anything is basically me as an adult.


----------



## DLD PE




----------



## Roarbark

JayKay PE said:


> @RBHeadge PE, I vote for Audi, who is no longer Audi, but is the user formally known as audi ( @Unintended Max).
> 
> I miss killing them.


Yeah when did that happen? Saw Audi on another forum, and wasn't sure whether it was a Fisherman504 (i think) situation, or just a name change. 

Ooh, Oregon trail theme would be sick.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

@RBHeadge PE I would like to vote for @NikR_PE in vHab Mafia fashion, except the randomizer actually picked @squaretaper LIT AF PE, so I shall vote for SQUARE.

Pending further informations.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

vhab49_PE said:


> @RBHeadge PE I would like to vote for @NikR_PE in vHab Mafia fashion, except the randomizer actually picked @squaretaper LIT AF PE, so I shall vote for SQUARE.
> 
> Pending further informations.


----------



## Roarbark

Oh, also happy Monday everyone. 



> 17 minutes ago, vhab49_PE said:



Wait, this is great. This is like a Homestar Runner skit. Don't think I've ever watched veggie tales.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> Someone has to get this started....
> 
> @RBHeadge PE I vote for @Dothracki because random day 1 selection.


You're actually the 2nd to vote lol


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Ooh, I'd like this one. Maybe when you mod you can incorporate this?


What is myst?


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

MORTAL COMBAT THEME

It was 1 of 2 video games I played as a kid. The other being Chocabo Racing lol


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

@RBHeadge PE imma vote for @chart94 toooo quiet


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

LyceeFruit PE said:


> What is myst?


It's an old, old PC game.


----------



## DLD PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> It's an old, old PC game.


@LyceeFruit PE It was one of the first PC CD-ROM games.  Please don't ask me what a CD-ROM is.  I'll cry (because it will make me feel THAT much older).

@ChebyshevII PEcan we please just use one "old"?  Dang am I that old?  

Actually, Mortal Kombat (1992) was released a year before Myst (1993).  And no, I'm not going to tell you how I know that.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

DuranDuran said:


> @LyceeFruit PE It was one of the first PC CD-ROM games.  Please don't ask me what a CD-ROM is.  I'll cry (because it will make me feel THAT much older).
> 
> @ChebyshevII PEcan we please just use one "old"?  Dang am I that old?
> 
> Actually, Mortal Kombat (1992) was released a year before Myst (1993).  And no, I'm not going to tell you how I know that.


It's "old, old" by my standards. But the funny thing is, I actually remember it from my childhood, even though I was born in the early 90's. My parents liked it and I liked watching them play it.


----------



## DLD PE

Vote update:

No, I did not include the early "Audi" vote lol.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> It's an old, old PC game.


Dude. I have it on the Switch. Shush.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

@LyceeFruit PE u maf?


----------



## User1

@ChebyshevII PEyou maf?


----------



## MadamPirate PE

@Roarbark u maf?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

tj_PE said:


> @ChebyshevII PEyou maf?


Nope. Are you?


----------



## User1

@MadamPirate PEu maf?


----------



## MadamPirate PE

@NikR_PE u maf?


----------



## User1

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Nope. Are you?


Nope. Been asked already!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

tj_PE said:


> @MadamPirate PEu maf?


Nope, declared meself as townie just this morning.

U maf?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

tj_PE said:


> Nope. Been asked already!


Sorry. Not paying super close attention to everyone's posts.


----------



## DLD PE

Mini-Me has chosen.

@RBHeadge PE I vote for @Dothracki.

Sorry Dothracki (if you're not maf)!



View attachment 20201102_174721.mp4


----------



## Dothracki PE

DuranDuran said:


> Mini-Me has chosen.
> 
> @RBHeadge PE I vote for @Dothracki.
> 
> Sorry Dothracki (if you're not maf)!
> 
> View attachment 19226


I was in admin uploading data!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

7PM Update Votes:

@chart94: 2    (doth, lycee)

@Dothracki: 2 (jean, duran)

@squaretaper LIT AF PE: 1 (vhab)


----------



## RBHeadge PE

MadamPirate PE said:


> RBHeadge PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think I'm going to go with some kind of pirate theme. This will not be quality fiction.
> 
> 
> 
> YAAAAAAAS
Click to expand...

I didn't even think of that connection until now. Yeah... uhhh... don't get too excited, someone else might want to redo the theme another time because this won't ever be more than a paragraph long.



ChebyshevII PE said:


> It's "old, old" by my standards. But the funny thing is, I actually remember it from my childhood, even though I was born in the early 90's. My parents liked it and I liked watching them play it.


Wait, I thought we were about the same age? I've got like a decade on you... and now I feel old.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

RBHeadge PE said:


> I didn't even think of that connection until now. Yeah... uhhh... don't get too excited, someone else might want to redo the theme another time because this won't ever be more than a paragraph long.
> 
> Wait, I thought we were about the same age? I've got like a decade on you... and now I feel old.


Hah, sorry to surprise you. I'm probably one of the youngest in our circle.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> I didn't even think of that connection until now. Yeah... uhhh... don't get too excited, someone else might want to redo the theme another time because this won't ever be more than a paragraph long.


I promise to be entertained no matter what.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

@RBHeadge PE I vote for @vhab49_PE because retaliation.


----------



## JayKay PE

@RBHeadge PE are you maf?


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> @RBHeadge PE I vote for @vhab49_PE because retaliation.


But randomizer spoke!


----------



## User1

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Sorry. Not paying super close attention to everyone's posts.


Is OK! Sorry if my exclamation sounded angry I wasn't lol!


----------



## NikR_PE

MadamPirate PE said:


> @NikR_PE u maf?


Nope


----------



## DLD PE

vhab49_PE said:


> But randomizer spoke!


I think I have the only randomizer that actually speaks lol.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

JayKay PE said:


> @RBHeadge PE are you maf?


I'm the Don of the Mafia, and the Sherriff, and the Chief Physician!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

730PM Update Votes:

@chart94: 2    (doth, lycee)

@Dothracki: 2 (jean, duran)

@squaretaper LIT AF PE: 1 (vhab)

@vhab49_PE: 1 (square)


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

RBHeadge PE said:


> I'm the Don of the Mafia


Um, no. See my title?


----------



## RBHeadge PE




----------



## LyceeFruit PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Hah, sorry to surprise you. I'm probably one of the youngest in our circle.


@chart94 is youngest iirc. Then you. Then me I think


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

MadamPirate PE said:


> @LyceeFruit PE u maf?


Not maf.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

I measured Moo so I could buy her a new sweater tomorrow. Girl has a 25in chest and 15in neck. She swole


----------



## DLD PE

vhab49_PE said:


> @RBHeadge PE I would like to vote for @NikR_PE in vHab Mafia fashion, except the randomizer actually picked @squaretaper LIT AF PE, so I shall vote for SQUARE.
> 
> Pending further informations.


@vhab49_PE are you mafia?


----------



## DLD PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> @chart94 is youngest iirc. Then you. Then me I think


I'm old enough to have written programs using cartridge BASIC and DOS on a 5-1/2" floppy disk.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

DuranDuran said:


> @vhab49_PE are you mafia?


Negative, Ghostrider


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> @chart94 is youngest iirc. Then you. Then me I think






DuranDuran said:


> I'm old enough to have written programs using cartridge BASIC and DOS on a 5-1/2" floppy disk.


Hush up you young pups.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

DuranDuran said:


> I'm old enough to have written programs using cartridge BASIC and DOS on a 5-1/2" floppy disk.


I wrote a report on Belize in 6th grade and saved it on a floppy. I had to use an encyclopedia to write it!


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

vhab49_PE said:


> Hush up you young pups.


"Right here waiting" was apparently the top song the day I was born


----------



## DLD PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> I wrote a report on Belize in 6th grade and saved it on a floppy. I had to use an encyclopedia to write it!


This just made my night!   :B


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

vhab49_PE said:


> Hush up you young pups.


My mom made me a felt Pink Power Ranger costume when I was in preschool/kindergarten


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

DuranDuran said:


> This just made my night!   :B


I didnt have home internet until 5th grade.


----------



## DLD PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> I didnt have home internet until 5th grade.


I met my wife on AOL via dial-up.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> "Right here waiting" was apparently the top song the day I was born





We had dial up starting in 9th grade, I think.  Might have been 8th.

I did have a private phone number in Jr high.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

It doesn't look like much will change in the next four minutes. Can @Dothracki and @chart94 please send me 10 rounds of rock/paper/scissors.  Otherwise I'll RNG something at 9:15.


----------



## Dothracki PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> It doesn't look like much will change in the next four minutes. Can @Dothracki and @chart94 please send me 10 rounds of rock/paper/scissors.  Otherwise I'll RNG something at 9:15.


Done


----------



## RBHeadge PE

TIME


----------



## RBHeadge PE

"

"

screamed  @RBHeadge PE, Captain of the Dreiäugiger Hai.

@JayKay PE, Commodore of the Inked Felis, took a deep breath and sighed. Replying, "That's why I summoned the Buccaneer Council. Last week Captain @blybrook PE and the Grizzled Urnis was transporting all of our rum to Cayman Nino when it was intercepted by the forces of His Majesties Fleet. At his trial they said that informants tipped of the navy to his location. He was executed two days ago. The dumped the rum into the trench"!

@RBHeadge PE. "  

"

"We must find the traitors"! The council must vote out the rats and toss them overboard", replied @JayKay PE. "Council, let's discuss. Who do we think are the law abiding traitors"?





@chart94: 2    (doth, lycee)

@Dothracki: 2 (jean, duran)

@squaretaper LIT AF PE: 1 (vhab)

@vhab49_PE: 1 (square)

@chart94 and @Dothracki tied and had to draw stones. (The randomizer by 2-1)

The Buccaneer Council voted for @Dothracki .  He was sewn into a potato bag with a cannon ball and tossed overboard.   @Dothracki  was a regular pirate.

The 14 remaining players are:

@ChebyshevII PE  @vhab49_PE  @jean15paul_PE   @LyceeFruit PE  @Roarbark  @squaretaper LIT AF PE  @MadamPirate PE  @tj_PE  @rebecca1  @txjennah PE  @CUniverse  @chart94  @NikR_PE  @DuranDuran


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Lol the gifs


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

So TIL, like 5min ago, that there are 1TB flashdrives and theyre 20$. I bought a 1TB external harddrive for like 120$+ in college. Jeebus


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

In related old technology news... (from ask a manager)


----------



## DLD PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> The Buccaneer Council voted for @Dothracki .  He was sewn into a potato bag with a cannon ball and tossed overboard.   @Dothracki  was a regular pirate.


AAArrrrghh! (literally).  Sorry @Dothracki!


----------



## JayKay PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> @JayKay PE, Commodore of the Inked Felis,


I know this is supposed to be inked cat, but all I keep thinking is inked pus--.

Because if I was a pirate queen, that's what I'd fucking go down as/on/yes?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

I was  trying to keep it PG-rated and make a reference to avatars, but hey if you want to take it someplace else...


----------



## Roarbark

DuranDuran said:


> @LyceeFruit PE It was one of the first PC CD-ROM games.  Please don't ask me what a CD-ROM is.  I'll cry (because it will make me feel THAT much older).
> 
> @ChebyshevII PEcan we please just use one "old"?  Dang am I that old?
> 
> Actually, Mortal Kombat (1992) was released a year before Myst (1993).  And no, I'm not going to tell you how I know that.


I played it on PC via CD as well   . Think it came free with my computer when we bought it? 



MadamPirate PE said:


> @Roarbark u maf?


I am not. How bout you? 



DuranDuran said:


> Mini-Me has chosen.
> 
> @RBHeadge PE I vote for @Dothracki.
> 
> Sorry Dothracki (if you're not maf)!
> 
> View attachment 19226


The laugh at the end .  I interpret it as "What?" That's not a real word!"



RBHeadge PE said:


> I'm the Don of the Mafia, and the Sherriff, and the Chief Physician!


Why does the pirate ship have a Sheriff on board?


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> "
> 
> "
> 
> screamed  @RBHeadge PE, Captain of the Dreiäugiger Hai.
> 
> @JayKay PE, Commodore of the Inked Felis, took a deep breath and sighed. Replying, "That's why I summoned the Buccaneer Council. Last week Captain @blybrook PE and the Grizzled Urnis was transporting all of our rum to Cayman Nino when it was intercepted by the forces of His Majesties Fleet. At his trial they said that informants tipped of the navy to his location. He was executed two days ago. The dumped the rum into the trench"!
> 
> @RBHeadge PE. "
> 
> "
> 
> "We must find the traitors"! The council must vote out the rats and toss them overboard", replied @JayKay PE. "Council, let's discuss. Who do we think are the law abiding traitors"?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @chart94: 2    (doth, lycee)
> 
> @Dothracki: 2 (jean, duran)
> 
> @squaretaper LIT AF PE: 1 (vhab)
> 
> @vhab49_PE: 1 (square)
> 
> @chart94 and @Dothracki tied and had to draw stones. (The randomizer by 2-1)
> 
> The Buccaneer Council voted for @Dothracki .  He was sewn into a potato bag with a cannon ball and tossed overboard.   @Dothracki  was a regular pirate.
> 
> The 14 remaining players are:
> 
> @ChebyshevII PE  @vhab49_PE  @jean15paul_PE   @LyceeFruit PE  @Roarbark  @squaretaper LIT AF PE  @MadamPirate PE  @tj_PE  @rebecca1  @txjennah PE  @CUniverse  @chart94  @NikR_PE  @DuranDuran


Sorry former new guy


----------



## Dothracki PE

Roarbark said:


> The laugh at the end .  I interpret it as "What?" That's not a real word!"


In the realm of Westeros it is. But then again it is purposefully misspelled so then it is not a real word.

Also


----------



## RBHeadge PE

The Smokey Dog was intercepted and sent to the bottom by the forces of His Majesty's Royal Navy Last Night. Captain @DuranDuran went down with his ship.

The 13 remaining players are:

@ChebyshevII PE  @vhab49_PE  @jean15paul_PE   @LyceeFruit PE  @Roarbark  @squaretaper LIT AF PE  @MadamPirate PE  @tj_PE  @rebecca1  @txjennah PE  @CUniverse  @chart94  @NikR_PE


----------



## User1

@LyceeFruit PEu maf?


----------



## User1

@rebecca1u maf?


----------



## User1

@CUniverseu maf?


----------



## beccabun PE

tj_PE said:


> @rebecca1u maf?


nope


----------



## beccabun PE

tj_PE said:


> @LyceeFruit PEu maf?


Look, I don’t want to start drama, but after the council vote, @LyceeFruit PEwas pretty quick to Lol and change the subject....


----------



## DLD PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> The Smokey Dog was intercepted and sent to the bottom by the forces of His Majesty's Royal Navy Last Night. Captain @DuranDuran went down with his ship.
> 
> The 13 remaining players are:
> 
> @ChebyshevII PE  @vhab49_PE  @jean15paul_PE   @LyceeFruit PE  @Roarbark  @squaretaper LIT AF PE  @MadamPirate PE  @tj_PE  @rebecca1  @txjennah PE  @CUniverse  @chart94  @NikR_PE


@Dothracki I think they're trying to tell us to get off the ship and get back to studying!


----------



## DLD PE

rebecca1 said:


> Look, I don’t want to start drama, but after the council vote, @LyceeFruit PEwas pretty quick to Lol and change the subject....
> 
> View attachment 19234


"COUNCIL" vote?   

EDIT:  Oh, the "Buccaneer Council" lol.  Sorry I can't read.

Oh and


----------



## DLD PE

Roarbark said:


> IThe laugh at the end .  I interpret it as "What?" That's not a real word!"


THAT word is the one my wife dreads the most.  Nothing gets past him, so if we say a new word or one he doesn't understand, it's always, "What?" then she has to take time explaining.  Usually not a problem, and she loves teaching, but after the 5th "What?" of the night, you can see the exhaustion on her face!


----------



## DLD PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> It doesn't look like much will change in the next four minutes. Can @Dothracki and @chart94 please send me 10 rounds of rock/paper/scissors.  Otherwise I'll RNG something at 9:15.


I retracted my vote via fax.  It's not my fault you unplugged it. 

Next time I'll mail it in.


----------



## DLD PE




----------



## LyceeFruit PE

@LyceeFruit PE is about to flip a fucking table and walk. And it's completely unrelated to the election. Today is not my day friendos.


----------



## CUniverse

tj_PE said:


> @CUniverseu maf?


No I wish lol


----------



## CUniverse

@Roarbark you maf?


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> @LyceeFruit PE is about to flip a fucking table and walk. And it's completely unrelated to the election. Today is not my day friendos.


Yikes.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

vhab49_PE said:


> Yikes.


Yeah. And the donut shop is closed today =[


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Roarbark said:


> MadamPirate PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> @Roarbark u maf?
> 
> 
> 
> I am not. How bout you?
Click to expand...

Nope, townie through and through!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> Yeah. And the donut shop is closed today =[


Oh hell no.  Well, good vibes towards you.  Hope your day get better.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

vhab49_PE said:


> Oh hell no.  Well, good vibes towards you.  Hope your day get better.


I have a smoothie in our 37F weather so it's slightly better.


----------



## chart94 PE

I’m happy it’s pirates of the Caribbean theme!!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Current Vote:

none


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

@RBHeadge PE i vote for @chart94 until further notice


----------



## DLD PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Current Vote:
> 
> none


@RBHeadge PE I vote for Kanye West.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

@RBHeadge PE I vote for @vhab49_PE b/c I'm still mad.


----------



## DLD PE




----------



## DoctorWho-PE

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> @RBHeadge PE I vote for @vhab49_PE b/c I'm still mad.


I will not stoop to Square's level.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

@RBHeadge PE I'm going to vote for @jean15paul_PE until further evidence becomes available.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Current Tally:

@chart94: 1 (lycee)

@vhab49_PE: 1 (square)

@jean15paul_PE: 1 (madampirate)



DuranDuran said:


> @RBHeadge PE I vote for Kanye West.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

MadamPirate PE said:


> @RBHeadge PE I'm going to vote for @jean15paul_PE until further evidence becomes available.


@RBHeadge PE I guess I'll do the predictable thing and make a retaliatory vote for @MadamPirate PE.... at least until better intel emerges.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Current Tally:

@chart94: 1 (lycee)

@vhab49_PE: 1 (square)

@jean15paul_PE: 1 (madampirate)

@MadamPirate PE: 1 (jean)

FYI. I'm going to be pretty quite super hyper distracted tonight. So I will post the "story" around six-ish. Then post the result of the vote as a simple boring post at 9ish.

In the event of a tie, I will do the random wheel of names thing. Can someone please send me the link to whatever site everyone else is using for the random wheel of names and gif.


----------



## DLD PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Current Tally:
> 
> @chart94: 1 (lycee)
> 
> @vhab49_PE: 1 (square)
> 
> @jean15paul_PE: 1 (madampirate)
> 
> @MadamPirate PE: 1 (jean)
> 
> FYI. I'm going to be pretty quite super hyper distracted tonight. So I will post the "story" around six-ish. Then post the result of the vote as a simple boring post at 9ish.
> 
> In the event of a tie, I will do the random wheel of names thing. Can someone please send me the link to whatever site everyone else is using for the random wheel of names and gif.


Yes it's ### something-something Drive, small town about 35 mins south of downtown Nashville.  You might have to give him some candy to make it work, but he might make you play monster trucks with him first.


----------



## DLD PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> FYI. I'm going to be pretty quite super hyper distracted tonight.


YOU AINT GOT TIME FER DAT!

This election won't be decided until at least next week anyway


----------



## RBHeadge PE

DuranDuran said:


> RBHeadge PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Current Tally:
> 
> @chart94: 1 (lycee)
> 
> @vhab49_PE: 1 (square)
> 
> @jean15paul_PE: 1 (madampirate)
> 
> @MadamPirate PE: 1 (jean)
> 
> FYI. I'm going to be pretty quite super hyper distracted tonight. So I will post the "story" around six-ish. Then post the result of the vote as a simple boring post at 9ish.
> 
> In the event of a tie, I will do the random wheel of names thing. Can someone please send me the link to whatever site everyone else is using for the random wheel of names and gif.
> 
> 
> 
> YOU AINT GOT TIME FER DAT!
> 
> This election won't be decided until at least next week anyway
Click to expand...





RBHeadge PE said:


> FYI. I'm going to be pretty quite super hyper distracted tonight for the next week. So I will post the "story" around six-ish. Then post the result of the vote as a simple boring post at 9ish.
> 
> In the event of a tie, I will do the random wheel of names thing. Can someone please send me the link to whatever site everyone else is using for the random wheel of names and gif.


fixt


----------



## chart94 PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Current Tally:
> 
> @chart94: 1 (lycee)
> 
> @vhab49_PE: 1 (square)
> 
> @jean15paul_PE: 1 (madampirate)


I retaliate and vote for @LyceeFruit PE I am not maf pirate! I’m captain jack sparrow


----------



## DLD PE




----------



## Roarbark

CUniverse said:


> @Roarbark you maf?


Nope, how about you? Are you a pirate mafia? Fake pirate? Mermaid/man?? 



LyceeFruit PE said:


> @RBHeadge PE i vote for @chart94 until further notice


Are you voting for him because he said



chart94 said:


> I’m happy...


Right after you posted you're having "a day"?


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> ...
> 
> In the event of a tie, I will do the random wheel of names thing. Can someone please send me the link to whatever site everyone else is using for the random wheel of names and gif.


I've used this site for the wheel randomizer.
https://wheelofnames.com/

But it doesn't export a gif or anything. I use an app call "Screen to GIF" to record my screen and create gifs.
https://www.screentogif.com/

They definitely may be a better way.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Roarbark said:


> Nope, how about you? Are you a pirate mafia? Fake pirate? Mermaid/man??


Vrijbuiter ova hea.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

@chart94: 1 (lycee)

@vhab49_PE: 1 (square)

@jean15paul_PE: 1 (madampirate)

@LyceeFruit PE: 1 (chart)


----------



## RBHeadge PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> I've used this site for the wheel randomizer.
> https://wheelofnames.com/
> 
> But it doesn't export a gif or anything. I use an app call "Screen to GIF" to record my screen and create gifs.
> https://www.screentogif.com/
> 
> They definitely may be a better way.


Thanks, I'll use the site. but I doubt I'll have the patience to make a gif around 9:00.

_please someone break a tie_


----------



## RBHeadge PE

"We lost another ship last night to a snitch. We lost a fine captain. And more imporatnlty we lost too much rum and gold!" bellowed Captain @RBHeadge PE,  "Luckily I've got a small stash set aside for the dry times."

It's time to vote out the traitor(s):

_come back at 9PM_







_ps I'll do better tomorrow_


----------



## MadamPirate PE

@RBHeadge PE I switch my vote to @chart94


----------



## CUniverse

@RBHeadge PE I am voting for @chart94 because I’m jumping on the bandwagon.


----------



## JayKay PE

@RBHeadge PE, I vote for @Roarbark because nobody voted for them

I'm like 98% sure @chart94 is innocent.  I don't want to believe those eyebrows are evil.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

@chart94: 3 (lycee, mp, cuniverse)

@vhab49_PE: 1 (square)

@LyceeFruit PE: 1 (chart)


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

JayKay PE said:


> @RBHeadge PE, I vote for @Roarbark because nobody voted for them
> 
> I'm like 98% sure @chart94 is innocent.  I don't want to believe those eyebrows are evil.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

@RBHeadge PE jam going to vote for....

@NikR_PE Aslong as They are still in I guess. I forgot who is playing.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

time!

The pirates keelhauled @chart94   . He was a regular pirate.

The 12 remaining players are:

@ChebyshevII PE  @vhab49_PE  @jean15paul_PE   @LyceeFruit PE  @Roarbark  @squaretaper LIT AF PE  @MadamPirate PE  @tj_PE  @rebecca1  @txjennah PE  @CUniverse   @NikR_PE


----------



## RBHeadge PE

The TayShee dropped anchor a few hundred yards off the coast of Starbuck Island. 

Captain @tj_PE couldn't trust her crew to with this mission, not even her elite bodyguards. She had to recover the buried artifact by herself. She took a rowboat to shore and began to follow the map.






But the Navy was waiting for her.
















@tj_PE was executed by the Royal Navy.

The 11 remaining players are:

@ChebyshevII PE  @vhab49_PE  @jean15paul_PE   @LyceeFruit PE  @Roarbark  @squaretaper LIT AF PE  @MadamPirate PE   @rebecca1  @txjennah PE  @CUniverse   @NikR_PE


----------



## DLD PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> The TayShee dropped anchor a few hundred yards off the coast of Starbuck Island.
> 
> Captain @tj_PE couldn't trust her crew to with this mission, not even her elite bodyguards. She had to recover the buried artifact by herself. She took a rowboat to shore and began to follow the map.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But the Navy was waiting for her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @tj_PE was executed by the Royal Navy.
> 
> The 11 remaining players are:
> 
> @ChebyshevII PE  @vhab49_PE  @jean15paul_PE   @LyceeFruit PE  @Roarbark  @squaretaper LIT AF PE  @MadamPirate PE   @rebecca1  @txjennah PE  @CUniverse   @NikR_PE


To clarify:  "Like" the writing.  Sad we lost TJ!


----------



## JayKay PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> The pirates keelhauled @chart94   . He was a regular pirate


*waves hands around*

Feeling very Cassandra-esque right now!!!


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

I really like the additions of gifs to the story telling


----------



## RBHeadge PE

DuranDuran said:


> To clarify:  "Like" the writing.  Sad we lost TJ!


I'm not sure I'd dignify it with the word "writing", but thanks.



LyceeFruit PE said:


> I really like the additions of gifs to the story telling


Part inspiration for the story, part laziness and stress on my part.

Speaking of stress, things any better?

I do have some decent storylines and gifs thought up for specific scenarios. i.e. doctor save, mafia lynch, and maybe a few things specific to avatars. But none of those have happened yet.

side note 1: I was originally thinking of having a specific PotC for each PC and NPC, but that plan is out the window. So everyone should expect to see PotC characters represent multiple PC/NPCs. Apologies in advance.

side note 2: For the new players, the story we write for the lynch and nightkill are just flavor. Never look into them for clues because they aren't there. The theme also changes round to round.


----------



## User1

DuranDuran said:


> To clarify:  "Like" the writing.  Sad we lost TJ!


Promise?


----------



## DLD PE

tj_PE said:


> Promise?


Always!


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Speaking of stress, things any better?


In some ways, yes. In others, no.


----------



## chart94 PE

Ah I am now apart of davey Jones locker


----------



## DLD PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> @chart94: 1 (lycee)
> 
> @vhab49_PE: 1 (square)
> 
> @jean15paul_PE: 1 (madampirate)
> 
> @LyceeFruit PE: 1 (chart)


For some reason, at this point @jean15paul_PE' vote for @MadamPirate PE was left off and never re-appeared (I just noticed after updating the spreadsheet.  It didn't matter much, since everyone piled on Chart.


----------



## DLD PE




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE




----------



## LyceeFruit PE

we need more puppy pics @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> we need more puppy pics @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


>


suspish


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

MadamPirate PE said:


> susp*en*ish*un*


FIFY


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Also, not maf.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


>


Aww, doe's puppers


----------



## RBHeadge PE

DuranDuran said:


> For some reason, at this point @jean15paul_PE' vote for @MadamPirate PE was left off and never re-appeared (I just noticed after updating the spreadsheet.  It didn't matter much, since everyone piled on Chart.


last night was not my best work at modding.


----------



## JayKay PE

Current vote:

None


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> last night was not my best work at modding.


or rn since @JayKay PE is sniping yer vote counts


----------



## DLD PE

JayKay PE said:


> Current vote:
> 
> None


...said 1.5 million people in PA.


----------



## JayKay PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> RBHeadge PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> last night was not my best work at modding.
> 
> 
> 
> or rn since @JayKay PE is sniping yer vote counts
Click to expand...

It's called helping hands.

Plus I'm trying to ignore other work I need to do/I have a singular moment of down-time.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

JayKay PE said:


> Current vote:
> 
> None


^still current


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

@RBHeadge PE I vote for @jean15paul_PE b/c too quiet.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> @ChebyshevII PE  @vhab49_PE  @jean15paul_PE   @LyceeFruit PE  @Roarbark  @squaretaper LIT AF PE  @MadamPirate PE   @rebecca1  @txjennah PE  @CUniverse   @NikR_PE


@RBHeadge PE wheel o rando, spun 4 times, since is the 4th, says I should vote for: @CUniverse

This ithe the wheel I used:

https://pickerwheel.com/


----------



## RBHeadge PE

6PM Update

@jean15paul_PE: 1 (square)

@CUniverse: 1 (vhab)


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

@RBHeadge PE im going vote for @rebecca1


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> @RBHeadge PE I vote for @jean15paul_PE b/c too quiet.


sorry I have work to get done. 

@RBHeadge PE I vote for @squaretaper LIT AF PE because he's being mean to me.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

@jean15paul_PE: 1 (square)

@CUniverse: 1 (vhab)

@rebecca1: 1 (lycee)

@squaretaper LIT AF PE: 1 (jean)


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> sorry I have work to get done.
> 
> @RBHeadge PE I vote for @squaretaper LIT AF PE because he's being mean to me.


----------



## CUniverse

@RBHeadge PE I vote for @squaretaper LIT AF PE as well to clear my name.


----------



## User1

i would just like to say i'm offended i got dedded before i even really got to play because LYFE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

CUniverse said:


> @RBHeadge PE I vote for @squaretaper LIT AF PE as well to clear my name.


@CUniverse I don't know you....but I like you already. :rotflmao:


----------



## txjennah PE

I thought this would be a good distraction from the election, but then the election ended up distracting me from everything else.

@RBHeadge PEI am going to test my theory that if @squaretaper LIT AF PEsurvives night 1, then he's Maf. I vote for him.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

txjennah PE said:


> @RBHeadge PEI am going to test my theory that if @squaretaper LIT AF PEsurvives night 1, then he's Maf. I vote for him.


Psh, SO predictable. Surprise a fella once in a while!

Also, not maf.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

txjennah PE said:


> test my theory hypothesis


FIFY


----------



## txjennah PE

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> FIFY


I'm operating at like 30 percent today, cut me some slack!


----------



## DLD PE

tj_PE said:


> i would just like to say i'm offended i got dedded before i even really got to play because LYFE.


Are you offended because they made us ghost pirates? Oh wait....are we "ghost pirates" or "pirate ghosts"?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

@jean15paul_PE: 1 (square)

@CUniverse: 1 (vhab)

@rebecca1: 1 (lycee)

@squaretaper LIT AF PE: 3 (jean, CUniverse, txjen)


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Time!

Okay, so I had a real story prepared for tonight, but then I found the perfect gif for this occasion, so it's only going to be a one gif story.


 






Captain Jack @squaretaper LIT AF PE , of the _Verlicht als Fock_ was a regular pirate.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

txjennah PE said:


> I thought this would be a good distraction from the election, but then the election ended up distracting me from everything else.


Ditto


----------



## User1

Dudes. Cmon


----------



## RBHeadge PE

@NikR_PE was the Captain of the mightiest ship in the pirate confederacy. He was known as a cerebral commander who would stop at nothing short than world domination.

So he wasn't scared when he spotted 7 navy ships en route to intercept him.






He used his superior fire power to take out a naval ship before it got into range to fire itself.






But superior numbers are superior numbers and the navy had the upper hand.






He fought valiantly taking out another four frigates as he was being surrounded.






Things were looking bleak, but he was courageous. He was hopeful that reinforcements would arrive to rescue him.

They never came.






The 9 remaining players are:

@ChebyshevII PE  @vhab49_PE  @jean15paul_PE   @LyceeFruit PE  @Roarbark  @MadamPirate PE   @rebecca1  @txjennah PE  @CUniverse  

The game has the potential to end tonight.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

some of your gifs aren't showing up for me *weeps*


----------



## DLD PE

View attachment 19285


----------



## RBHeadge PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> some of your gifs aren't showing up for me *weeps*


are you on an employer network? They might be blocking the host sites. Try on your phone.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

DuranDuran said:


> View attachment 19285


Good catch, I had names for everyone but I either forgot to add them into the posts or accidently deleted them during editing.

Doth's ship = the Née Effin'gee

Chart's ship = the Greasy Cartographer

Nikr's = The Cerebral


----------



## JayKay PE

Am I still alive?


----------



## NikR_PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> @NikR_PE was the Captain of the mightiest ship in the pirate confederacy. He was known as a cerebral commander who would stop at nothing short than world domination.
> 
> So he wasn't scared when he spotted 7 navy ships en route to intercept him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He used his superior fire power to take out a naval ship before it got into range to fire itself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But superior numbers are superior numbers and the navy had the upper hand.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He fought valiantly taking out another four frigates as he was being surrounded.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Things were looking bleak, but he was courageous. He was hopeful that reinforcements would arrive to rescue him.
> 
> They never came.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The 9 remaining players are:
> 
> @ChebyshevII PE  @vhab49_PE  @jean15paul_PE   @LyceeFruit PE  @Roarbark  @MadamPirate PE   @rebecca1  @txjennah PE  @CUniverse
> 
> The game has the potential to end tonight.



View attachment 19286


----------



## RBHeadge PE

JayKay PE said:


> Am I still alive?


Yes but there might not be a pirate council much longer.


----------



## JayKay PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Yes but there might not be a pirate council much longer.


There is no council needed when there is pirate royalty.


----------



## DLD PE

Corrected:




Also:


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Captain Jack @squaretaper LIT AF PE , of the _Verlicht als Fock_ was a regular pirate.


M'dudes. COME ON.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Also:


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Your move @LyceeFruit PE


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> Your move @LyceeFruit PE


plz see post in SPAM.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

@RBHeadge PE I vote for @jean15paul_PE because he lead the charge on the square.


----------



## Roarbark

LyceeFruit PE said:


> some of your gifs aren't showing up for me *weeps*


Last post a few took a while to load,, everything displaying well now though. Epic gif storytelling. 



DuranDuran said:


> Corrected:
> 
> View attachment 19287
> 
> 
> Also:


Day 1 votes assumed random
Day 2 votes late swing to chart by @MadamPirate PE and @txjennah PE.
*People in danger before this were  Chart, Vhab, Jean, MadamP, and Lycee*. 
Day 3 Late swing to Square by @jean15paul_PE, @CUniverse, @txjennah PE
*People in danger of being lynched before this swing were Jean, Rebecca, CUniverse.*

Idk. Not very good vote info this round...


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

MadamPirate PE said:


> @RBHeadge PE I vote for @jean15paul_PE because he lead the charge on the square.


Led the charge?... I guess that's kinda true, but was also completely unintentional. Square voted for me so I voted for him. I was pretty surprised that a few other people joined in. Super disappointed that he was a regular townie


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Roarbark said:


> Last post a few took a while to load,, everything displaying well now though. Epic gif storytelling.
> 
> Day 1 votes assumed random
> Day 2 votes late swing to chart by @MadamPirate PE and @txjennah PE.
> *People in danger before this were  Chart, Vhab, Jean, MadamP, and Lycee*.
> Day 3 Late swing to Square by @jean15paul_PE, @CUniverse, @txjennah PE
> *People in danger of being lynched before this swing were Jean, Rebecca, CUniverse.*
> 
> Idk. Not very good vote info this round...


Yeah, I was looking at @DuranDuran spreadsheet. I couldn't find any patterns. Things get much easier when we get a maf.

I hope the cop is forming a voting block.


----------



## beccabun PE

MadamPirate PE said:


> @RBHeadge PE I vote for @jean15paul_PE because he lead the charge on the square.


@RBHeadge PE I also vote for @jean15paul_PE because I love a bandwagon


----------



## DLD PE

Roarbark said:


> Last post a few took a while to load,, everything displaying well now though. Epic gif storytelling.
> 
> Day 1 votes assumed random
> Day 2 votes late swing to chart by @MadamPirate PE and @txjennah PE.
> *People in danger before this were  Chart, Vhab, Jean, MadamP, and Lycee*.
> Day 3 Late swing to Square by @jean15paul_PE, @CUniverse, @txjennah PE
> *People in danger of being lynched before this swing were Jean, Rebecca, CUniverse.*
> 
> Idk. Not very good vote info this round...


I 'd Day one, so I've been quiet.

Hmmm so are you saying no "pirate confederacy" PM group this round?  Has there been any coalitions?  

If not, ABANDON SHIP!  We'll all be ghost pirates....or pirate ghosts.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

MadamPirate PE said:


> @RBHeadge PE I vote for @jean15paul_PE because he lead the charge on the square.


@RBHeadge PE I guess I'll try this again and vote for @MadamPirate PE in retaliation.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

rebecca1 said:


> @RBHeadge PE I also vote for @jean15paul_PE because I love a bandwagon


 I feel attacked!!!


----------



## DLD PE

Who has the dead man's chest?  We need to get a revive going...

View attachment 19295
wtf?


----------



## DLD PE

Edit:  I don't know why it doubled my post.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

DuranDuran said:


> Who has the dead man's chest?  We need to get a revive going...
> 
> View attachment 19295
> wtf?


I usually only get that in the spam thread.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

DuranDuran said:


> Who has the dead man's chest?  We need to get a revive going...
> 
> View attachment 19295
> wtf?


Become an EB supporting member today! Only $25/year!


----------



## DLD PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Become an EB supporting member today! Only $25/year!


My volunteer contributions are limited.

View attachment 19295


----------



## DLD PE

Dang.  It did it again.  Must be user error.


----------



## User1

rebecca1 said:


> @RBHeadge PE I also vote for @jean15paul_PE because I love a bandwagon


i love u


----------



## DLD PE

View attachment 19296


RUN THE SUPPORT TOOL.  RESTORE THE DEFAULT.  RE-BOOT THIS ROUND! 

View attachment 19295


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Current vote:

@jean15paul_PE: 2 (MP, rebecca)

@MadamPirate PE: 1 (jean)

I've got some RL stuff happening tonight. I'm going to try to pre-write storylines and post around 9. If not, I'll call time at 9, and post before 10.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

@RBHeadge PE i vote for @CUniverse


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Current vote:

@jean15paul_PE: 2 (MP, rebecca)

@MadamPirate PE: 1 (jean)

@CUniverse: 1 (lycee)


----------



## Roarbark

Earlier, Roarbark said:

"Day 1 votes assumed randomDay 2 votes late swing to chart by @MadamPirate PE and @txjennah PE.*People in danger before this were  Chart, Vhab, Jean, MadamP, and Lycee*. Day 3 Late swing to Square by @jean15paul_PE, @CUniverse, @txjennah PE*People in danger of being lynched before this swing were Jean, Rebecca, CUniverse."*

Common person who voted "last minute" was @txjennah PE. Common person on chopping block was @jean15paul_PE. 

Either of you have any comments?


Election meme Video! Dno if this will actually load or not. 

View attachment 19299


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Current vote:
> 
> @jean15paul_PE: 2 (MP, rebecca)
> 
> @MadamPirate PE: 1 (jean)
> 
> @CUniverse: 1 (lycee)






Roarbark said:


> Earlier, Roarbark said:
> 
> "Day 1 votes assumed randomDay 2 votes late swing to chart by @MadamPirate PE and @txjennah PE.*People in danger before this were  Chart, Vhab, Jean, MadamP, and Lycee*. Day 3 Late swing to Square by @jean15paul_PE, @CUniverse, @txjennah PE*People in danger of being lynched before this swing were Jean, Rebecca, CUniverse."*
> 
> Common person who voted "last minute" was @txjennah PE. Common person on chopping block was @jean15paul_PE.
> 
> Either of you have any comments?
> 
> 
> Election meme Video! Dno if this will actually load or not.
> 
> View attachment 19299


All I know is that I'm not mafia, so I do this to save my own skin and hope we get lucky.

@RBHeadge PE I change my vote to @CUniverse


----------



## DLD PE

View attachment 19300


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Current vote: 

@jean15paul_PE: 2 (MP, rebecca)

@CUniverse: 2 (lycee, jean)

T minus 16 minutes


----------



## beccabun PE

@jean15paul_PEyou swear you’re not maf?


----------



## Roarbark

DuranDuran said:


> View attachment 19300


Suspicious


----------



## Roarbark

My EB is giving me all sorts of weird messages and errors when I try to post/edit posts. Something's up. Keep tacking my video on each post too... 

@RBHeadge PE I vote for @CUniverse as well...

Edit: Trying to remove this damn video, but it won't go away, holy mackerel.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Time


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Roarbark said:


> @RBHeadge PE I think I vote for @CUniverse as well...


1) Why do you keep posting that video?

2) You barely got your vote in on time


----------



## Roarbark

RBHeadge PE said:


> 1) Why do you keep posting that video?
> 
> 2) You barely got your vote in on time


My EB is acting really funky right now (Same error messages that @DuranDuran has been posting). Forcibly logged me off and keeps trying to tack that video onto each new post I make. Yells an error at me when I try to edit posts as well.
 

Edit: FFS. I literally saw the vid on the post, clicked delete, it went away, and it still appeared in the post.


----------



## Roarbark

I am done posting for the day, holy crap.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

"Rum doesn't run itself @RBHeadge PE" sneered Captain @JayKay PE. "We're getting picked off one by one by the Navy. It's only a matter of time before they destroy us all. We need to find the traitors!

"Maybe there's something in the pirate code of ethics that can help?" @RBHeadge PE volunteered.









vote!

By a vote of 3-2 the pirate council voted to send @CUniverse to:







The council split up the treasure of _The 14er_ equally among themselves. 

@CUniverse was a regular pirate. 

I will post the (probable) finale midday tomorrow.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> "Rum doesn't run itself @RBHeadge PE" sneered Captain @JayKay PE. "We're getting picked off one by one by the Navy. It's only a matter of time before they destroy us all. We need to find the traitors!
> 
> "Maybe there's something in the pirate code of ethics that can help?" @RBHeadge PE volunteered.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vote!
> 
> By a vote of 3-2 the pirate council voted to send @CUniverse to:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The council split up the treasure of _The 14er_ equally among themselves.
> 
> @CUniverse was a regular pirate.
> 
> I will post the (probable) finale midday tomorrow.


This round sucks!

Sorry for a bad first game newbie


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

rebecca1 said:


> @jean15paul_PEyou swear you’re not maf?


Yes.

Do you swear you're not maf?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Time: 3 hours after the lynch

Int. Hospital Ship Relief - Bridge Deck - Night





Int. Pirate Cove - Cave Entrance - Dawn

@JayKay PE: Where is Captain @rebecca1 and why is her ship on fire?

@RBHeadge PE: 





@vhab49_PE : There's a huge bonfire on the beach too!

Int. Pirate Cove - Beach - Dawn









Captain @vhab49_PE (Torchwood) runs out to the fire and confronts Captain @LyceeFruit PE ( 荔枝) and asks her: WTF?!

@LyceeFruit PE:





A look of realization and despair falls on @vhab49_PE's face. She reaches for her sword, but @LyceeFruit PE pulls her pistol and dispatches the pirate threat.





Int. _La Mega Hombre_ - Bridge Deck - Morning





Pan out - @MadamPirate PE and her faster and more maneruverable _Le Mots Croisés _has launched a premptive strike on the naval armada.

Int. _La Mega Hombre_ - Main Deck - Morning

Captain @ChebyshevII PE maintains his composure and begins the counterattack.





Int. Ocean - Various Ships- Day

The forces of His Majesties Navy and the Privateers battle the Pirates





Captains @jean15paul_PE and @ChebyshevII PE move _The Enigma_ and _La Mega Hombre _maneuver their ships to flank the largest ship in the Pirate fleet: the _Animal of the Alamo_.













Sending it and Captain @txjennah PE to the ocean floor.

Int. Ocean - Le Mots Croisés - Night

The battle rages into the night. @MadamPirate PE and her crew hold off as long as they can. They sink six navy corvettes over the course of the day. But eventually succumb to overwhelming numbers.









Int. _The __ʻīlio Hihiu_ - Bridge Deck - Day

Captain @Roarbark takes a bite of an apple and decides that its time to finally finish the pirate threat and collect their bounty.





Privateers Win.

Privateers (Mafia): @jean15paul_PE, @ChebyshevII PE, @LyceeFruit PE, @Roarbark

Inquisitor (Cop): @NikR_PE

Reinforcements (Doctor): @rebecca1


----------



## DLD PE

Great game everyone!  I know we were up against one of the most veteran group of privateers anyone could muster, but dang it's a shame we couldn't nab just one of them!

I hate this round ended so quick.  Great writing @RBHeadge PE and gifs!

Side note:  LMAO at @LyceeFruit PE killing @vhab49_PE gif.  Would have even been more perfect if she killed Audi (I think he used to claim to be Han Solo).

Last note:  Welcome new players!  Thanks for playing and I hope you had fun your first round.  We need more 15+ player rounds like this so hopefully you'll keep playing!


----------



## NikR_PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Time: 3 hours after the lynch
> 
> Int. Hospital Ship Relief - Bridge Deck - Night
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Int. Pirate Cove - Cave Entrance - Dawn
> 
> @JayKay PE: Where is Captain @rebecca1 and why is her ship on fire?
> 
> @RBHeadge PE:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @vhab49_PE : There's a huge bonfire on the beach too!
> 
> Int. Pirate Cove - Beach - Dawn
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Captain @vhab49_PE (Torchwood) runs out to the fire and confronts Captain @LyceeFruit PE ( 荔枝) and asks her: WTF?!
> 
> @LyceeFruit PE:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A look of realization and despair falls on @vhab49_PE's face. She reaches for her sword, but @LyceeFruit PE pulls her pistol and dispatches the pirate threat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Int. _La Mega Hombre_ - Bridge Deck - Morning
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pan out - @MadamPirate PE and her faster and more maneruverable _Le Mots Croisés _has launched a premptive strike on the naval armada.
> 
> Int. _La Mega Hombre_ - Main Deck - Morning
> 
> Captain @ChebyshevII PE maintains his composure and begins the counterattack.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Int. Ocean - Various Ships- Day
> 
> The forces of His Majesties Navy and the Privateers battle the Pirates
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Captains @jean15paul_PE and @ChebyshevII PE move _The Enigma_ and _La Mega Hombre _maneuver their ships to flank the largest ship in the Pirate fleet: the _Animal of the Alamo_.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sending it and Captain @txjennah PE to the ocean floor.
> 
> Int. Ocean - Le Mots Croisés - Night
> 
> The battle rages into the night. @MadamPirate PE and her crew hold off as long as they can. They sink six navy corvettes over the course of the day. But eventually succumb to overwhelming numbers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Int. _The __ʻīlio Hihiu_ - Bridge Deck - Day
> 
> Captain @Roarbark takes a bite of an apple and decides that its time to finally finish the pirate threat and collect their bounty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Privateers Win.
> 
> Privateers (Mafia): @jean15paul_PE, @ChebyshevII PE, @LyceeFruit PE, @Roarbark
> 
> Inquisitor (Cop): @NikR_PE
> 
> Reinforcements (Doctor): @rebecca1


Just bad luck (or timing) as cop. Got JP as non regular on day 1. Cleared TJ on day 2 to form a townie (pirate) bloc. She got dedded that night. Day 3 chebs came back as non regular. Got killed that night.

Now i am just an irate pirate.


----------



## NikR_PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Time: 3 hours after the lynch
> 
> Int. Hospital Ship Relief - Bridge Deck - Night
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Int. Pirate Cove - Cave Entrance - Dawn
> 
> @JayKay PE: Where is Captain @rebecca1 and why is her ship on fire?
> 
> @RBHeadge PE:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @vhab49_PE : There's a huge bonfire on the beach too!
> 
> Int. Pirate Cove - Beach - Dawn
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Captain @vhab49_PE (Torchwood) runs out to the fire and confronts Captain @LyceeFruit PE ( 荔枝) and asks her: WTF?!
> 
> @LyceeFruit PE:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A look of realization and despair falls on @vhab49_PE's face. She reaches for her sword, but @LyceeFruit PE pulls her pistol and dispatches the pirate threat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Int. _La Mega Hombre_ - Bridge Deck - Morning
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pan out - @MadamPirate PE and her faster and more maneruverable _Le Mots Croisés _has launched a premptive strike on the naval armada.
> 
> Int. _La Mega Hombre_ - Main Deck - Morning
> 
> Captain @ChebyshevII PE maintains his composure and begins the counterattack.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Int. Ocean - Various Ships- Day
> 
> The forces of His Majesties Navy and the Privateers battle the Pirates
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Captains @jean15paul_PE and @ChebyshevII PE move _The Enigma_ and _La Mega Hombre _maneuver their ships to flank the largest ship in the Pirate fleet: the _Animal of the Alamo_.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sending it and Captain @txjennah PE to the ocean floor.
> 
> Int. Ocean - Le Mots Croisés - Night
> 
> The battle rages into the night. @MadamPirate PE and her crew hold off as long as they can. They sink six navy corvettes over the course of the day. But eventually succumb to overwhelming numbers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Int. _The __ʻīlio Hihiu_ - Bridge Deck - Day
> 
> Captain @Roarbark takes a bite of an apple and decides that its time to finally finish the pirate threat and collect their bounty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Privateers Win.
> 
> Privateers (Mafia): @jean15paul_PE, @ChebyshevII PE, @LyceeFruit PE, @Roarbark
> 
> Inquisitor (Cop): @NikR_PE
> 
> Reinforcements (Doctor): @rebecca1


Thanks for modding RB. Loved all the gifs


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Programming Notes:

At the beginning I wasn't sure if I should have done 3 or 4 mafia this game. In retrospect, it should have been three.

The roles were all RNG. When I saw who came up mafia, I figured it would either be over in four days. Either because the town swept or the mafia swept.

In fact the town or spectators had it all figured out by day three. @rebecca1 correctly divined that @LyceeFruit PE was mafia. @JayKay PE correctly pegged @Roarbark. @NikR_PE investigated @jean15paul_PE and @ChebyshevII PE, his only townie find was @tj_PE. For their part, the mafia nightkilled the right players when they had to.

Depending on if/when @rebecca1 was killed her ship would have either been "The Rabbit" (nightkill mid-game), or "Hospital Ship Relief" lynch/eog. 

If the town lynched a mafia, they would have found the privateer charter papers on their body.

If the town lynched the doctor, I would have made it as embarrassing as possible.

If the doctor made a save, the victim's ship would have been on the verge of sinking and their captain knocked out. and an unidentified pirate ship would have come out of the fog-of-war blast the navy ships, and slink off before the captain wakes.

When I was first planning the game, I was thinking of phoning it in and copy/pasting the deaths of real world pirates. I decided against it because: 1) they repeat... A LOT 2) they were kind of gruesome and I try not to do that in my stories. If you have been paying attention, this is the first game I've run in a year where I said that a PC or NPC died. So instead I decided to be lazy and rip comical gifs. This strategy probably took longer than just writing a story.

I had a few other story lines planned too. I was really hoping the game would go on another few days so I could play them out.


----------



## DLD PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Programming Notes:
> 
> At the beginning I wasn't sure if I should have done 3 or 4 mafia this game. In retrospect, it should have been three.
> 
> The roles were all RNG. When I saw who came up mafia, I figured it would either be over in four days. Either because the town swept or the mafia swept.
> 
> In fact the town or spectators had it all figured out by day three. @rebecca1 correctly divined that @LyceeFruit PE was mafia. @JayKay PE correctly pegged @Roarbark. @NikR_PE investigated @jean15paul_PE and @ChebyshevII PE, his only townie find was @tj_PE. For their part, the mafia nightkilled the right players when they had to.
> 
> Depending on if/when @rebecca1 was killed her ship would have either been "The Rabbit" (nightkill mid-game), or "Hospital Ship Relief" lynch/eog.
> 
> If the town lynched a mafia, they would have found the privateer charter papers on their body.
> 
> If the town lynched the doctor, I would have made it as embarrassing as possible.
> 
> If the doctor made a save, the victim's ship would have been on the verge of sinking and their captain knocked out. and an unidentified pirate ship would have come out of the fog-of-war blast the navy ships, and slink off before the captain wakes.
> 
> When I was first planning the game, I was thinking of phoning it in and copy/pasting the deaths of real world pirates. I decided against it because: 1) they repeat... A LOT 2) they were kind of gruesome and I try not to do that in my stories. If you have been paying attention, this is the first game I've run in a year where I said that a PC or NPC died. So instead I decided to be lazy and rip comical gifs. This strategy probably took longer than just writing a story.
> 
> I had a few other story lines planned too. I was really hoping the game would go on another few days so I could play them out.


Great combo with the writing and gifs!  I really enjoyed it, being a fan of the POC franchise (and I still haven't seen them all since my wife isn't a fan lol).  

Curious as to who decided to nk kill me first and reason?  I feel flattered though 

Also I was never invited to any PM group after being nightkilled, but that's ok.  I was pretty busy.  

I would NOT have wanted to have been a cop this round, not with 4 privateers lurking!  This was a tough round for the cop/doctor.  It sounds like everyone was on the right rail, just couldn't generate the votes.

I'm open to another Pirate themed mafia round in the future.  I want revenge! lol


----------



## DLD PE

AAArrgghh (no pun intended).  Why are my posts still doubling up?


----------



## beccabun PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Programming Notes:
> 
> At the beginning I wasn't sure if I should have done 3 or 4 mafia this game. In retrospect, it should have been three.
> 
> The roles were all RNG. When I saw who came up mafia, I figured it would either be over in four days. Either because the town swept or the mafia swept.
> 
> In fact the town or spectators had it all figured out by day three. @rebecca1 correctly divined that @LyceeFruit PE was mafia. @JayKay PE correctly pegged @Roarbark. @NikR_PE investigated @jean15paul_PE and @ChebyshevII PE, his only townie find was @tj_PE. For their part, the mafia nightkilled the right players when they had to.
> 
> Depending on if/when @rebecca1 was killed her ship would have either been "The Rabbit" (nightkill mid-game), or "Hospital Ship Relief" lynch/eog.
> 
> If the town lynched a mafia, they would have found the privateer charter papers on their body.
> 
> If the town lynched the doctor, I would have made it as embarrassing as possible.
> 
> If the doctor made a save, the victim's ship would have been on the verge of sinking and their captain knocked out. and an unidentified pirate ship would have come out of the fog-of-war blast the navy ships, and slink off before the captain wakes.
> 
> When I was first planning the game, I was thinking of phoning it in and copy/pasting the deaths of real world pirates. I decided against it because: 1) they repeat... A LOT 2) they were kind of gruesome and I try not to do that in my stories. If you have been paying attention, this is the first game I've run in a year where I said that a PC or NPC died. So instead I decided to be lazy and rip comical gifs. This strategy probably took longer than just writing a story.
> 
> I had a few other story lines planned too. I was really hoping the game would go on another few days so I could play them out.


Definitely would be down for another pirate themed round, the story telling and gifs were phenom. 

And @LyceeFruit PE had an excellent strategy of having a bad day to get me to lay off.


----------



## DLD PE

rebecca1 said:


> Definitely would be down for another pirate themed round, the story telling and gifs were phenom.
> 
> And @LyceeFruit PE had an excellent strategy of having a bad day to get me to lay off.


There's always stuff like that going on, and @LyceeFruit PE genuinely was having a bad day.  That's what makes the game fun.  You never know who is really distracted IRL or not lol.  You'll hear things like:

"I'm starting a new job."

"I'm looking for a new job."

"I'm studying for the PE."

"I'm driving cross-country to meet my gf and I have no cell service."

"There's a hurricane in Nebraska and my internet didn't come back on until 5 mins after voting ended, even though I've been on EB Hangouts for the past 3 hours."


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

I actually kind of felt bad for the new players, this round didn't seem like much fun. It's rare for a game to go like this.

Usually things are pretty balanced and we get into a lot of vote analysis, but you can't really get into that until you identify at least one mafia, usually by dumb luck.

@RBHeadge PE gifs made a frustrating round a lot more fun.


----------



## DLD PE

Agree.  Usually there is some good analysis going after the 2nd day, but with no mafia kills the voting history doesn't help much.  It was still fun with the storytelling and gifs, but the last time we had a 15+ player round it was epic!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> @RBHeadge PE gifs made a frustrating round a lot more fun.


Agreed.

Honestly, this week ended up being tough for a lot of reasons - I thought Mafia would distract me, and it didn't really.

Though I'm willing to mod next game. Who's in?


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Regarding how we decided who to nightkill. There's wasn't a lot of analysis to it. Just dumb luck.


@ChebyshevII PE suggested @DuranDuran on night 1. No reason provided.

@Roarbark suggested @tj_PE on night 2. No reason provided. Everyone else forgot to vote because it was election night.

@jean15paul_PE (me) suggested @NikR_PE on night 3. No reason, I just was trying to think about what townies tend to figure me out.

@jean15paul_PE (me) suggested @rebecca1 on night 4. I chose them because they are new and the doctor often focuses on saving players that are viewed as highly skilled, therefore valuable to the town. So I figured @rebecca1 had a low probability of being saved by the doctor. Turns out they were the doc.
(Didn't know if you had a preferred pronoun @rebecca1. No obligation to give an answer)


----------



## DLD PE

MadamPirate PE said:


> Agreed.
> 
> Honestly, this week ended up being tough for a lot of reasons - I thought Mafia would distract me, and it didn't really.
> 
> Though I'm willing to mod next game. Who's in?


I'm in next for next round.  I got in a ton of studying this past week, despite taking a couple of hours to watch election results.  Creating/editing the mafia spreadsheet doesn't take much time at all.  I watched election results from 7-9pm Tuesday night and that was enough for me.  Not to get political, but I've since spent the rest of any discussion trying to convince my in-law Trump supporters that it's over, but they just like to argue, so I stopped texting about it with them.


----------



## User1

I'm in for a new round and @Roarbarkyou said you liked me


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

tj_PE said:


> I'm in for a new round and @Roarbarkyou said you liked me


In @Roarbark's defense. He initially was suspicious that @JayKay PE was the cop based on something she said, not realizing that she wasn't even playing. So he had to pivot to someone else. You the next closest person.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

@MadamPirate PE Count me in, as always.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

@MadamPirate PE wonder how you'll kill me with a woodchipper this time


----------



## NikR_PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> I just was trying to think about what townies tend to figure me out.


Lol. I investigated you 1st because you gave a long explanation why you would be less active. But somehow it looked like an attempt to keep you off the radar.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

I picked people at random and didnt really participate lol


----------



## NikR_PE

MadamPirate PE said:


> Agreed.
> 
> Honestly, this week ended up being tough for a lot of reasons - I thought Mafia would distract me, and it didn't really.
> 
> Though I'm willing to mod next game. Who's in?


Me


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

NikR_PE said:


> Lol. I investigated you 1st because you gave a long explanation why you would be less active. But somehow it looked like an attempt to keep you off the radar.


did I? I don't remember this at all


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

NikR_PE said:


> Lol. I investigated you 1st because you gave a long explanation why you would be less active. But somehow it looked like an attempt to keep you off the radar.






jean15paul_PE said:


> did I? I don't remember this at all


Oh the hurricane.

I never said I was going to be less active. I was just explaining why I wasn't on the board for almost a week. I thought people might have been worried about me.

I don't think I even knew I was mafia at the time.


----------



## DLD PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> did I? I don't remember this at all


Exactly the response we'd expect


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

I guess no one noticed / cared


----------



## txjennah PE

I don't know what's going on anymore.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

txjennah PE said:


> I don't know what's going on anymore.


same


----------



## DLD PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> I guess no one noticed / cared


Hey we're all just glad you're ok!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

DuranDuran said:


> There's always stuff like that going on, and @LyceeFruit PE genuinely was having a bad day.  That's what makes the game fun.  You never know who is really distracted IRL or not lol.  You'll hear things like:
> 
> "I'm starting a new job."
> 
> "I'm looking for a new job."
> 
> "I'm studying for the PE."
> 
> "I'm driving cross-country to meet my gf and I have no cell service."
> 
> "There's a hurricane in Nebraska and my internet didn't come back on until 5 mins after voting ended, even though I've been on EB Hangouts for the past 3 hours."


I resemble that last one...

And the third one, sort of, actually.


----------



## Roarbark

tj_PE said:


> I'm in for a new round and @Roarbarkyou said you liked me


 That's why I chose you , I wanted my fleet to be closer to yours. I knew you would call this out . 



jean15paul_PE said:


> In @Roarbark's defense. He initially was suspicious that @JayKay PE was the cop based on something she said, not realizing that she wasn't even playing. So he had to pivot to someone else. You the next closest person.


Thank you for defending my underhandedness. But yeah I was 95% sure JayKay was the cop. Nearly sent the royal Navy after an imaginary ship. 

Definitely some luck on our side this time. @RBHeadge PE really cool storytelling medium you've pioneered with the gifs. Thanks for modding!

Edit: I have so many regrets attaching this video to my post. It will not stop posting.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Yay, I can post again!



MadamPirate PE said:


> Though I'm willing to mod next game. Who's in?


I'm in.



LyceeFruit PE said:


> @MadamPirate PE wonder how you'll kill me with a woodchipper this time


I propose we don't woodchip @LyceeFruit PE anymore. At least until the second Annual EB Mafia Christmas round... _looks at calendar_ next month



jean15paul_PE said:


> Oh the hurricane.
> 
> I never said I was going to be less active. I was just explaining why I wasn't on the board for almost a week. I thought people might have been worried about me.
> 
> I don't think I even knew I was mafia at the time.


This is how I read your message. And yes we were concerned.



Roarbark said:


> Thank you for defending my underhandedness. But yeah I was 95% sure JayKay was the cop. Nearly sent the royal Navy after an imaginary ship.


I considered not reminding you that @JayKay PE wasn't playing. I had a story in mind where the navy tried to ambush an NPC and failed miserably.


----------



## Dothracki PE

I am in for next round.


----------



## JayKay PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> I propose we don't woodchip @LyceeFruit PE anymore. At least until the second Annual EB Mafia Christmas round... _looks at calendar_ next month


*cries in mod*

I can attempt to mod that round, if no one minds/cares.  I should actually be at home in NY, so if it starts on 12/16 I can go all out if we get a huge group again.  I've been wanting to do a fairytale/quest story for a while...

Also, @MadamPirate PE, I'm in next round.  Might not be as active, since evening work is starting again, but I'll try and work it out.


----------



## txjennah PE

I'm in!  Idk when we're starting, I'll be in meetings all day tomorrow but should have the week lightening up after that.


----------



## DLD PE

Personally, I would rather wait until we have 15+ players vs starting a new round in the next day or so.  

Random thought:  Sometime during the first week of December, maybe someone could mod a game based on @tj_PE and @JayKay PE's road trip.  Two yankees venturing into the deep south.  Maybe a "Thelma and Louise" and "Deliverance" combo theme?


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Players I have for next round: 

@DuranDuran @tj_PE @ChebyshevII PE @LyceeFruit PE @NikR_PE @RBHeadge PE @Dothracki @JayKay PE @txjennah PE

Who else wants to play?

@CUniverse @rebecca1 @leggo PE @squaretaper LIT AF PE @blybrook PE @Chattaneer PE


----------



## beccabun PE

MadamPirate PE said:


> Players I have for next round:
> 
> @DuranDuran @tj_PE @ChebyshevII PE @LyceeFruit PE @NikR_PE @RBHeadge PE @Dothracki @JayKay PE @txjennah PE
> 
> Who else wants to play?
> 
> @CUniverse @rebecca1 @leggo PE @squaretaper LIT AF PE @blybrook PE @Chattaneer PE


I'm in


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

MadamPirate PE said:


> Players I have for next round:
> 
> @DuranDuran @tj_PE @ChebyshevII PE @LyceeFruit PE @NikR_PE @RBHeadge PE @Dothracki @JayKay PE @txjennah PE
> 
> Who else wants to play?
> 
> @CUniverse @rebecca1 @leggo PE @squaretaper LIT AF PE @blybrook PE @Chattaneer PE


I would like to be in, but @MadamPirate PE didn't invite me


----------



## JayKay PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> I would like to be in, but @MadamPirate PE didn't invite me


Nobody likes you, everybody hates you, better go eat some worms!!!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> I would like to be in, but @MadamPirate PE didn't invite me


You're invited!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

jean15paul_PE said:


> I would like to be in, but @MadamPirate PE didn't invite me


The mafia needs you!


----------



## DLD PE

JayKay PE said:


> Nobody likes you, everybody hates you, better go eat some worms!!!


I'm having flashbacks of my first couple of rounds lol.

@jean15paul_PEI'll be your friend!


----------



## blybrook PE

I'm still out. Can use me as a non-playing character.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

MadamPirate PE said:


> Players I have for next round:
> 
> @DuranDuran @tj_PE @ChebyshevII PE @LyceeFruit PE @NikR_PE @RBHeadge PE @Dothracki @JayKay PE @txjennah PE
> 
> Who else wants to play?
> 
> @CUniverse @rebecca1 @leggo PE @squaretaper LIT AF PE @blybrook PE @Chattaneer PE


The Square is in!


----------



## CUniverse

MadamPirate PE said:


> Players I have for next round:
> 
> @DuranDuran @tj_PE @ChebyshevII PE @LyceeFruit PE @NikR_PE @RBHeadge PE @Dothracki @JayKay PE @txjennah PE
> 
> Who else wants to play?
> 
> @CUniverse @rebecca1 @leggo PE @squaretaper LIT AF PE @blybrook PE @Chattaneer PE


I’m in next round


----------



## Roarbark

@jean15paul_PE I feel that . 
But @MadamPirate PE I'm out this week, will be "out of office" on Thurs/Friday. Good luck everyone!

*Edit: Does anyone know who I should talk to to get help for this video posting issue? (Every time I post on this forum, it attaches a video that I attached one one post a few pages back. I have to edit to remove, and it does NOT cooperate - hard to select, and overwrites my copy/paste when I delete it. Overall weird forum behavior.)*


----------



## DLD PE

Roarbark said:


> @jean15paul_PE I feel that .
> But @MadamPirate PE I'm out this week, will be "out of office" on Thurs/Friday. Good luck everyone!
> 
> *Edit: Does anyone know who I should talk to to get help for this video posting issue? (Every time I post on this forum, it attaches a video that I attached one one post a few pages back. I have to edit to remove, and it does NOT cooperate - hard to select, and overwrites my copy/paste when I delete it. Overall weird forum behavior.)*


Next time you try posting, can you click on the video and see if there's a "clear previous post/data" option?


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Roarbark said:


> @jean15paul_PE I feel that .
> But @MadamPirate PE I'm out this week, will be "out of office" on Thurs/Friday. Good luck everyone!
> 
> *Edit: Does anyone know who I should talk to to get help for this video posting issue? (Every time I post on this forum, it attaches a video that I attached one one post a few pages back. I have to edit to remove, and it does NOT cooperate - hard to select, and overwrites my copy/paste when I delete it. Overall weird forum behavior.)*


are you able to go your your list of attachments and delete it?


----------



## Roarbark

test


----------



## Roarbark

View attachment 19337


I didn't actually even do either of those things yet. But it's gone.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Alright, I have 13 players. Do we want to see if we can scrounge up 2 more?


----------



## JayKay PE

Roarbark said:


> View attachment 19337
> 
> 
> I didn't actually even do either of those things yet. But it's gone.


----------



## DLD PE

MadamPirate PE said:


> Alright, I have 13 players. Do we want to see if we can scrounge up 2 more?


Maybe we should give it a bit more "I'm an idiot who can't write TIME!".


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

@MadamPirate PEI'll play. I think I forgot to say that earlier.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

At this point, I'm going to start the next round on Monday - I'm unavailable most of the day Friday, and we have been taking weekends off, so we'd only get a full day to play.

Current player list:

@DuranDuran @tj_PE @LyceeFruit PE @ChebyshevII PE @NikR_PE @RBHeadge PE @Dothracki @JayKay PE @txjennah PE @rebecca1 @jean15paul_PE @squaretaper LIT AF PE @CUniverse @vhab49_PE


----------



## chart94 PE

MadamPirate PE said:


> At this point, I'm going to start the next round on Monday - I'm unavailable most of the day Friday, and we have been taking weekends off, so we'd only get a full day to play.
> 
> Current player list:
> 
> @DuranDuran @tj_PE @LyceeFruit PE @ChebyshevII PE @NikR_PE @RBHeadge PE @Dothracki @JayKay PE @txjennah PE @rebecca1 @jean15paul_PE @squaretaper LIT AF PE @CUniverse @vhab49_PE


I will play.


----------



## JayKay PE

chart94 said:


> I will play.


*squintiest of eyes*


----------



## chart94 PE

JayKay PE said:


> *squintiest of eyes*


"mafia eyes back"


----------



## Dothracki PE




----------



## JayKay PE

chart94 said:


> "mafia eyes back"


Called it. Chart is maf!!!


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

So this is Banjo


----------



## MadamPirate PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> So this is Banjo
> 
> View attachment 19344


YAAAAAAAAY


----------



## NikR_PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> So this is Banjo
> 
> View attachment 19344


Banjo seems to be waiting for their PE results.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> So this is Banjo
> 
> View attachment 19344


ADORBS!

How does the moo feel about this development?


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

vhab49_PE said:


> ADORBS!
> 
> How does the moo feel about this development?


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

NikR_PE said:


> Banjo seems to be waiting for their PE results.


Or dinner


----------



## chart94 PE

JayKay PE said:


> Called it. Chart is maf!!!


I cannot at this time confirm nor deny these heinous allegations leveled against me.


----------



## JayKay PE

@LyceeFruit PE, i luv that thar leggy boi


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> View attachment 19345


She has a good side-eye game.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

I will only admit to this between rounds.

I love being maf. It's so much more fun that being a townie.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Im def not comfy tho


----------



## beccabun PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> Im def not comfy tho
> 
> View attachment 19348


This is adorable, i'm so jealous of this.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

rebecca1 said:


> This is adorable, i'm so jealous of this.


It's a lot of dog on one knee lol

And Banjo needs his talons clipped SO BAD


----------



## MadamPirate PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> Im def not comfy tho
> 
> View attachment 19348


This makes me so happy!


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Maverick and Goose


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Unintended Max said:


> Maverick and Goose
> 
> View attachment 19396


SQUEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

MadamPirate PE said:


> SQUEEEEEEEEEEEE


I don't know what that means.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Unintended Max said:


> I don't know what that means.


Let me google that for you...

https://www.google.com/search?q=squee+meaning&amp;rlz=1C1GCEA_enUS760US760&amp;oq=squee+meaning&amp;aqs=chrome..69i57j0i10i433j0i10l6.3076j1j7&amp;sourceid=chrome&amp;ie=UTF-8


----------



## DLD PE

Unintended Max said:


> I don't know what that means.


A cry of delight...."and also" excitement.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Let me google that for you...
> 
> https://www.google.com/search?q=squee+meaning&amp;rlz=1C1GCEA_enUS760US760&amp;oq=squee+meaning&amp;aqs=chrome..69i57j0i10i433j0i10l6.3076j1j7&amp;sourceid=chrome&amp;ie=UTF-8






DuranDuran said:


> A cry of delight...."and also" excitement.


I get that, but why... in this context why??


----------



## DLD PE

Unintended Max said:


> I get that, but why... in this context why??


I don't know.  Maybe she finds the photo of your dogs cute?  That would be my guess.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Unintended Max said:


> I get that, but why... in this context why??


Because dogs... squeee! They are cute, they were expressing this.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Unintended Max said:


> I get that, but why... in this context why??


Because your dogs are adorable and there's a big one and a little one and omgggg squeeeeee


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

MadamPirate PE said:


> Because your dogs are adorable and there's a big one and a little one and omgggg squeeeeee


LMAO


----------



## JayKay PE

*does a 180 to the previous page to check out the doggos*

Oh.  Oh no.  Oh no, no, no.  They.  One is small.  And the other is big.

*flails*


----------



## User1

Unintended Max said:


> Maverick and Goose
> 
> View attachment 19396


new phone who dis


----------



## Dothracki PE




----------



## JayKay PE

we playin'?

Also, FYI, if we're doing a huge mafia bash for December, I'm gonna start sharpening my pencil and MAYBE (maybe) start planning out a story so I'm not flying by the seat of my pants!!!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Dothracki said:


>


HE IS MY FAVORITE! (Both Bennedict, and his Sherlock)


----------



## Dothracki PE

vhab49_PE said:


> HE IS MY FAVORITE! (Both Bennedict, and his Sherlock)


I am about to finish Supernatural (Thursday is the series finale, so sad!) so maybe I'll check out Sherlock next.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

JayKay PE said:


> we playin'?
> 
> Also, FYI, if we're doing a huge mafia bash for December, I'm gonna start sharpening my pencil and MAYBE (maybe) start planning out a story so I'm not flying by the seat of my pants!!!


Yup, I gotta get y'all into my spreadsheet and do roles. It's still early here, JK!


----------



## DLD PE

Does this mean I don't need to keep up a spreadsheet this round?


----------



## MadamPirate PE

DuranDuran said:


> Does this mean I don't need to keep up a spreadsheet this round?


This is my mod spreadsheet - I don't share it!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

There are townsfolk (townies), and Mafia members. Townsfolk are going to try to eliminate the Mafia with extreme prejudice before the Mafia eliminates them. The game ends when either all of the Mafia is eliminated (town wins), or there are fewer townsfolk than Mafia members (Mafia wins). The game ends when either all of the Mafia is eliminated (town wins), or there are fewer townsfolk than Mafia members (Mafia wins).

The Mafia members are going to privately tell me who they would like to eliminate during the night. I will reveal to everyone what happened the next morning. Night eliminated players will not have their role revealed.

In addition to regular townsfolk and members of the Mafia, there is a Doctor and a Cop. The Doctor can choose someone to “save” during the night; if they choose the same person the Mafia or Vigilante choose, then that player will escape being eliminated that night. The Cop can “investigate” players during the day. The Doctor and Cop are on the same side as the town.

During the day, everybody (Townsfolk and Mafia) will publicly vote for a person to sacrifice; I will eliminate the person with the most votes at the end of the day and reveal what their role was.

The Mafia members know who each other are, but no one knows anyone else’s role except me. I have sent more specific instructions to the members of the Mafia, the Doctor, and the Cop. If you did not receive a PM from me, then you are a regular townsfolk.

You may use this thread to vote and post about the game. Anyone (playing or not playing, eliminated or not) can use this thread to speculate, discuss, accuse, or otherwise participate in the game; just please make sure to follow regular EB forum guidelines.

To vote on a person to eliminate, mention me ( @MadamPirate PE ) in a post on this thread and tell me specifically that 1) you are voting and 2) the username of the person you are voting to eliminate. Please submit your votes by *9:00 pm Eastern Time* each day; I will count votes after that time as being for the next day.

Your vote only counts if you are playing and not yet eliminated. If there is a tie for most votes, I will pick one of the voted users at random; or have a best 2/3 rock paper scissors match. If there are no votes, I will pick a person at random (i.e. role will not matter) to eliminate; suffice it to say it’s in both groups’ best interest to vote for at least one person.

The first vote will take place tonight on *Monday, November 16th*.

For reference, the players in this round are:

*@DuranDuran @tj_PE @LyceeFruit PE @ChebyshevII PE @NikR_PE @RBHeadge PE @Dothracki @JayKay PE @txjennah PE @rebecca1 @jean15paul_PE @squaretaper LIT AF PE @CUniverse @vhab49_PE @chart94*


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

MadamPirate PE said:


> The game ends when either all of the Mafia is eliminated (town wins), or there are fewer townsfolk than Mafia members (Mafia wins). The game ends when either all of the Mafia is eliminated (town wins), or there are fewer townsfolk than Mafia members (Mafia wins).


I like how you put this in there twice. Like for extra emphasis.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

oh yeah i forgot we were playing lol


----------



## User1

Again I am townie! Wooooooo let's get dem mafs DEDDED.


----------



## Dothracki PE

@tj_PE you maf?

Edit: Well I guess you answered that one.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> I like how you put this in there twice. Like for extra emphasis.


I never noticed that. It's the same one I always use lol


----------



## User1

Dothracki said:


> @tj_PE you maf?
> 
> Edit: Well I guess you answered that one.


I'll answer you again I'm not mad! I'm also not maf!


----------



## User1

@Dothrackiu maf?


----------



## User1

@DuranDuranu maf?


----------



## User1

@txjennah PEu maf?


----------



## User1

@rebecca1u maf?


----------



## User1

@jean15paul_PEu maf?


----------



## DLD PE

tj_PE said:


> @DuranDuranu maf?


Not maf.


----------



## Dothracki PE

tj_PE said:


> @Dothrackiu maf?


I am not mafia this round


----------



## beccabun PE

tj_PE said:


> @rebecca1u maf?


nope, are you maf?


----------



## User1

rebecca1 said:


> nope, are you maf?


I am not maf


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

tj_PE said:


> Again I am townie! Wooooooo let's get dem mafs DEDDED.






Dothracki said:


> @tj_PE you maf?






tj_PE said:


> not maf!






tj_PE said:


> @rebecca1u maf?






rebecca1 said:


> nope, are you maf?






tj_PE said:


> I am not maf


"Hi, how are you?"

"Good, how are you?"

"Good, how are you?"

...etc


----------



## User1

Sometimes I feel like I should tag all players in a statement post so they read it


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

tj_PE said:


> @DuranDuranu maf?


I no longer get a TJ probe? #SAD


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> I no longer get a TJ probe? #SAD


'tis ok, I didn't get one either.

Maybe she just assumes we're maf.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Let the record show: I. AM. NOT. MAF.


----------



## DLD PE

Let the record show:  There have been no votes.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

tj_PE said:


> Sometimes I feel like I should tag all players in a statement post so they read it


That goes against tradition!



squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> ChebyshevII PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 'tis ok, I didn't get one either.
> 
> Maybe she just assumes we're maf.
> 
> 
> 
> I no longer get a TJ probe? #SAD
Click to expand...

suspish


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

tj_PE said:


> @jean15paul_PEu maf?


not mafia


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Current vote:


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

@MadamPirate PE I vote for @tj_PE b/c neglect.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Current vote:

1 x @tj_PE (square)


----------



## beccabun PE

I had already decided to vote for whoever voted first so @MadamPirate PEI vote for @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Current vote:

1 x @tj_PE (square)

1 x @squaretaper LIT AF PE (rebecca1)


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

If I don't vote now, I'm going to forget...

Hm...

@MadamPirate PE, I vote for @squaretaper LIT AF PE also because... I feel like it I guess.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Current vote:

1 x @tj_PE (square)

2 x @squaretaper LIT AF PE (rebecca1, jp)


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> If I don't vote now, I'm going to forget...
> 
> Hm...
> 
> @MadamPirate PE, I vote for @squaretaper LIT AF PE also because... I feel like it I guess.


DUDE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

rebecca1 said:


> I had already decided to vote for whoever voted first so @MadamPirate PEI vote for @squaretaper LIT AF PE


And here I was tryna butter up @rebecca1 with puppy pictures and this is how I'm repaid!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

I'm inclined to believe @squaretaper LIT AF PE when he says he isn't mafia... this round.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> I'm inclined to believe @squaretaper LIT AF PE when he says he isn't mafia... this round.


EXTRA SUSPISH.


----------



## JayKay PE

I can’t vote for @Dothracki because he’s not the fng anymore...so it’s between @CUniverse and @rebecca1. Since bunbec is actually talking, I feel like that means they’re noooooot mafia (?!?), so I’m going to vote for @CUniverse, @MadamPirate PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Current vote:

1 x @tj_PE (square)

2 x @squaretaper LIT AF PE (rebecca1, jp)

1 x @CUniverse (jaykay)


----------



## User1

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> @MadamPirate PE I vote for @tj_PE b/c neglect.


you have played this game before. you know i ask in stages. I am not maf.


----------



## User1

@vhab49_PE are you maf?


----------



## User1

@chart94 are you maf?


----------



## User1

@CUniverse are you maf?


----------



## User1

@JayKay PE are you maf?


----------



## User1

@LyceeFruit PE are you maf?


----------



## User1

@ChebyshevII PE are you maf?


----------



## User1

@MadamPirate PE imma vote for @txjennah PE . tho square rudely voted to lynch me i do not suspect him of mafness this round so im not retaliatating (sp on purpose)


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Current vote:

1 x @tj_PE (square)

2 x @squaretaper LIT AF PE (rebecca1, jp)

1 x @CUniverse (jaykay)

1 x @txjennah PE (tj)


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

tj_PE said:


> @LyceeFruit PE are you maf?


Not maf.

Got distracted by dog drama and ultimate childhood nerd drama (i need both new glasses and a new retainer)


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

@MadamPirate PE ill vote for  fkaFNG aka @Dothracki


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Current vote:

1 x @tj_PE (square)

2 x @squaretaper LIT AF PE (rebecca1, jp)

1 x @CUniverse (jaykay)

1 x @txjennah PE (tj)

1 x @Dothracki (lycee)


----------



## JayKay PE

tj_PE said:


> @JayKay PE are you maf?


No. I am not maf. 

@LyceeFruit PE what does fkaFNG mean????


----------



## MadamPirate PE

25 mins


----------



## Dothracki PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> @MadamPirate PE ill vote for  fkaFNG aka @Dothracki


Ouch.

@MadamPirate PE I am going to cast my vote for @txjennah PE


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

tj_PE said:


> @vhab49_PE are you maf?


Noes.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Current vote:

1 x @tj_PE (square)

2 x @squaretaper LIT AF PE (rebecca1, jp)

1 x @CUniverse (jaykay)

2 x @txjennah PE (tj, doth)

1 x @Dothracki (lycee)


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

@MadamPirate PE I'm gonna vote for.... @DuranDuran. IDK why


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Current vote:

1 x @tj_PE (square)

2 x @squaretaper LIT AF PE (rebecca1, jp)

1 x @CUniverse (jaykay)

2 x @txjennah PE (tj, doth)

1 x @Dothracki (lycee)

1 x @DuranDuran (vhab)


----------



## DLD PE

@MadamPirate PE I vote for @vhab49_PE in retaliation.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

DuranDuran said:


> @MadamPirate PE I vote for @vhab49_PE in retaliation.


Man. I just picked a person with no votes.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Current vote:

1 x @tj_PE (square)

2 x @squaretaper LIT AF PE (rebecca1, jp)

1 x @CUniverse (jaykay)

2 x @txjennah PE (tj, doth)

1 x @Dothracki (lycee)

1 x @DuranDuran (vhab)

1 x @vhab49_PE (duran)


----------



## DLD PE

vhab49_PE said:


> Man. I just picked a person with no votes.


Me too!


----------



## beccabun PE

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> And here I was tryna butter up @rebecca1 with puppy pictures and this is how I'm repaid!


Hey, a gal’s gotta stick to her principles, no matter how many puppy pics come her way. (Although if you are out tonight, will puppy pictures continue?) 



JayKay PE said:


> I can’t vote for @Dothracki because he’s not the fng anymore...so it’s between @CUniverse and @rebecca1. Since bunbec is actually talking, I feel like that means they’re noooooot mafia (?!?), so I’m going to vote for @CUniverse, @MadamPirate PE


Can’t say if CU is maf but I’m not maf. And thanks for the great nickname


----------



## DLD PE

@MadamPirate PE i retract my vote from @vhab49_PE.  If she says she isn't mafia, I believe her.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

tj_PE said:


> @ChebyshevII PE are you maf?


"Good, how are you?"

(nope)


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

JayKay PE said:


> No. I am not maf.
> 
> @LyceeFruit PE what does fkaFNG mean????


Formerly known as FNG


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Time!

@squaretaper LIT AF PE and @txjennah PE Please send me 3 rounds of 5 RPS by 9:30 EST.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Looks like RNGesus will be reaping souls...


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

DuranDuran said:


> @MadamPirate PE i retract my vote from @vhab49_PE.  If she says she isn't mafia, I believe her.


Thank you good sir


----------



## MadamPirate PE

txj: 64, 4 , 52

square: 12, 19, 97

Princess @txjennah PE lept off her horse, bowing at the crowds who were cheering for her. She waved at her adoring subjects, and proceeded up the steps toward the massive church. She was to give a speech today. She turned back to the crowd, lifting her skirts and making sure they looked just right before waving and blowing kisses.

As she blew a kiss to the crowd, she felt a sharp pain in one eye - she tried to blink, but something was in the way. She moved her hand to her face, as the crowd started to scream and dissipate. She felt the shaft of the arrow before slumping to the ground.

@txjennah PE was a normal townsperson.

Remaining players: @DuranDuran @tj_PE @LyceeFruit PE @ChebyshevII PE @NikR_PE @RBHeadge PE @Dothracki @JayKay PE @rebecca1 @jean15paul_PE @squaretaper LIT AF PE @CUniverse @vhab49_PE @chart94


----------



## chart94 PE

tj_PE said:


> @chart94 are you maf?


I am not mad. Just a forgetful person these days..


----------



## DLD PE

Current reads:

Townie +    TJ, Vhab, Duran

Lean Townie   Cheby, Dothracki

Lean Mafia    Lycee, JayKay, Chart, NikR

Neutral ++    RBHeadge, Square

Neutral (all others)


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

DuranDuran said:


> View attachment 19469
> 
> 
> Current reads:
> 
> Townie +    TJ, Vhab, Duran
> 
> Lean Townie   Cheby, Dothracki
> 
> Lean Mafia    Lycee, JayKay, Chart, NikR
> 
> Neutral ++    RBHeadge, Square
> 
> Neutral (all others)


How do I (or anyone else) lean maf at this point?


----------



## DLD PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> How do I (or anyone else) lean maf at this point?


On Day 1, most reads are just a hunch based on previous posts/habits.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

DuranDuran said:


> Neutral ++    RBHeadge, Square


I don't know if I should be proud or confused by this category?


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

DuranDuran said:


> On Day 1, most reads are just a hunch based on previous posts/habits.


ahhh


----------



## DLD PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> I don't know if I should be proud or confused by this category?


The answer is "yes".


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Princess @vhab49_PE's servants went in to wake her - they were leaving this morning for the funeral of Princess @txjennah PE in a neighboring land. @vhab49_PE did not awaken when her servants tried to shake her awake. Her chamber matron got annoyed after several minutes, and yanked the coverlet completely off @vhab49_PE. One of the servants screamed and passed out at the sight of all the blood. The chamber matron sighed, and went to fetch the Captain of the Guard.

@vhab49_PE was killed by the mafia.

Remaining players: @DuranDuran @tj_PE @LyceeFruit PE @ChebyshevII PE @NikR_PE @RBHeadge PE @Dothracki @JayKay PE @rebecca1 @jean15paul_PE @squaretaper LIT AF PE @CUniverse @chart94


----------



## txjennah PE

Well...I guess that's what I get for not logging into EB.

@tj_PE I don't answer the "are you maf" questions out of principle bc it's too easy to lie, but I guess you know that now  Unless you're maf, which you probably are.


----------



## txjennah PE

Anyone who voted for me.......I'm on team maf.

I'M A SPITEFUL BITCH

Now time to be a ghostie


----------



## Dothracki PE

txjennah PE said:


> Anyone who voted for me.......I'm on team maf.
> 
> I'M A SPITEFUL BITCH
> 
> Now time to be a ghostie


Sorry @txjennah PE I was wrong, please don't hate me!


----------



## JayKay PE

Wait.  Is everyone a normal townsperson or a normal royal person killed by assassins?


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

JayKay PE said:


> Wait.  Is everyone a normal townsperson or a normal royal person killed by assassins?


WooooOOOOOoooooooooooo!


----------



## JayKay PE

Wait.  Were the people who were killed tonight totally randomized?  Or did they actually send in RPS?  @MadamPirate PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE

JayKay PE said:


> Wait.  Were the people who were killed tonight totally randomized?  Or did they actually send in RPS?  @MadamPirate PE


They were randomizered because no one answered.


----------



## txjennah PE

Dothracki said:


> Sorry @txjennah PE I was wrong, please don't hate me!


Lol all good!


----------



## chart94 PE

I VOTE FOR @JayKay PE FOR NO OTHER REASON THAN I HAVE HAD TWO CUPS OF COFFEE TODAY AND SHE WAS THE FIRST PERSON I SAW ON THE BOARDS @MadamPirate PE


----------



## JayKay PE

Okay.  So 15 people means 3 mafia.  We didn't get one the first night, which is normal.  6 people didn't vote last night, but one got killed.  Chart used the same excuse as txj, so squintiest of eyes.  RBH didn't vote the first day, which means they're prob a normal townie.  Square voted for tj, and was the first vote, which isn't normally what they do as maf.  TJ instead of retaliating and voting for square, which would have had majority/easy kill, voted for txj


----------



## JayKay PE

OH.  OH I JUST SAW WHAT CHART DID.  WHAT


----------



## JayKay PE

TRIPLE POST.

@MadamPirate PE I VOTE FOR @chart94


----------



## JayKay PE

THOSE EYEBROWS ARE EVIL AND I'VE ALSO HAD COFFEE TODAY


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Current vote:

1 x @JayKay PE (chart)

1 x @chart94 (jk)


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

@MadamPirate PE I vote for @tj_PE again because persistence.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Current vote:

1 x @JayKay PE (chart)

1 x @chart94 (jk)

1 x @tj_PE (square)


----------



## chart94 PE

JayKay PE said:


> THOSE EYEBROWS ARE EVIL AND I'VE ALSO HAD COFFEE TODAY


I SHALL VANQUISH THE EVIL BY DRINKING MORE COFFEE!!!!


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

@MadamPirate PE i vote for @JayKay PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Current vote:

2 x @JayKay PE (chart, lycee)

1 x @chart94 (jk)

1 x @tj_PE (square)


----------



## RBHeadge PE

@MadamPirate PE I vote for @LyceeFruit PE to defend @JayKay PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Current vote:

2 x @JayKay PE (chart, lycee)

1 x @chart94 (jk)

1 x @tj_PE (square)

1 x @LyceeFruit PE (rb)


----------



## Dothracki PE

@MadamPirate PE I too am going to vote for @LyceeFruit PE based on the voting from yesterday


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Current vote:

2 x @JayKay PE (chart, lycee)

1 x @chart94 (jk)

1 x @tj_PE (square)

2 x @LyceeFruit PE (rb, doth)


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Dothracki said:


> @MadamPirate PE I too am going to vote for @LyceeFruit PE based on the voting from yesterday


tbh i pick a person at random on day 1 when i vote.

and @rebecca1 brought up the FNG thing so blame them lol


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

DuranDuran said:


> Neutral ++    RBHeadge, Square


What in the world does Neutral ++ mean?



txjennah PE said:


> I'M A SPITEFUL BITCH


No you're not; you're a sweetie 



JayKay PE said:


> Okay.  So 15 people means 3 mafia.  We didn't get one the first night, which is normal.  6 people didn't vote last night, but one got killed.  Chart used the same excuse as txj, so squintiest of eyes.  RBH didn't vote the first day, which means they're prob a normal townie.  Square voted for tj, and was the first vote, which isn't normally what they do as maf.  TJ instead of retaliating and voting for square, which would have had majority/easy kill, voted for txj


I like the analysis @JayKay PE. One correction though. @RBHeadge PE doesn't vote of day 1 if he's normal or mafia. The only time I remember him voting on day 1 he was the cop, so he had intel.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

*I forgot to say it explicitly, but the use of PMs is allowed this round. *


----------



## DLD PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> What in the world does Neutral ++ mean?


It means the current in the neutral conductor is leading and positively charged.


----------



## Dothracki PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> What in the world does Neutral ++ mean?


200% Neutral? Just like these panels


----------



## DLD PE

Hmmm an alliance between RBH and JayKay?


----------



## JayKay PE

DuranDuran said:


> Hmmm an alliance between RBH and JayKay?


*squintiest of eyes*

@vhab49_PE was the only person to vote for you, and they mysteriously died last night in a very fantasy-type way.  Yet.  Nobody has voted for you.

@MadamPirate PE, I change my retaliatory vote from @chart94 to @DuranDuran.  I've got a feeling in my lower intestine about Duran.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Current vote:

2 x @JayKay PE (chart, lycee)

1 x @tj_PE (square)

2 x @LyceeFruit PE (rb, doth)

1 x @DuranDuran (jk)


----------



## DLD PE

This means you're just kidding, right?  And there's not really a vote against me?


----------



## txjennah PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> What in the world does Neutral ++ mean?
> 
> No you're not; you're a sweetie
> 
> I like the analysis @JayKay PE. One correction though. @RBHeadge PE doesn't vote of day 1 if he's normal or mafia. The only time I remember him voting on day 1 he was the cop, so he had intel.


Awwww thanks JP  ::happy ::


----------



## DLD PE

Current reads:

Townie+ Square, RBH, JayKay, Dothracki, Duran

Mafia + Lycee, Chart, TJ

Neutral   everyone else


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> What in the world does Neutral ++ mean?
> 
> No you're not; you're a sweetie
> 
> I like the analysis @JayKay PE. One correction though. @RBHeadge PE doesn't vote of day 1 if he's normal or mafia. The only time I remember him voting on day 1 he was the cop, so he had intel.






txjennah PE said:


> Awwww thanks JP  ::happy ::


Confession... after I posted that, I got really paranoid about calling a woman a "sweetie".... scared it would come off condescending, which is definitely not what I meant. Thought about changing it to "sweet heart" but didn't really thing that was better.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

DuranDuran said:


> View attachment 19478
> 
> 
> Current reads:
> 
> Townie+ Square, RBH, JayKay, Dothracki, Duran
> 
> Mafia + Lycee, Chart, TJ
> 
> Neutral   everyone else


wut


----------



## JayKay PE

DuranDuran said:


> View attachment 19478
> 
> 
> Current reads:
> 
> Townie+ Square, RBH, JayKay, Dothracki, Duran
> 
> Mafia + Lycee, Chart, TJ
> 
> Neutral   everyone else


I don't know if this is a trick to make me change my vote to @LyceeFruit PE or to switch it back to @chart94...


----------



## beccabun PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> tbh i pick a person at random on day 1 when i vote.
> 
> and @rebecca1 brought up the FNG thing so blame them lol


I didn’t bring up FNG, I’m only like 70% sure I know what that acronym means ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## RBHeadge PE

f%^&amp;ing new guy


----------



## User1

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> @MadamPirate PE I vote for @tj_PE again because persistence.


I'm still not maf. You're rude.


----------



## User1

Wtf duran how did you switch me from townie ++ to maf +?


----------



## txjennah PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> Confession... after I posted that, I got really paranoid about calling a woman a "sweetie".... scared it would come off condescending, which is definitely not what I meant. Thought about changing it to "sweet heart" but didn't really thing that was better.


Definitely understand but didn't come off as condescending at all


----------



## txjennah PE




----------



## chart94 PE

as of now i am keeping my vote. Thank you for your understanding during this difficult time.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

@MadamPirate PE I vote @DuranDuran.


----------



## DLD PE

Are we getting sensitive 'round here?  I didn't mean to cause so much angst! 

Y'all make it sound like I cancelled Maris Gras  :blink:

Ok current reads:

@vhab49_PE, @txjennah PE - Sweetie ghosts

Everyone else - Neutral!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Current vote:

2 x @JayKay PE (chart, lycee)

1 x @tj_PE (square)

2 x @LyceeFruit PE (rb, doth)

2 x @DuranDuran (jk, cheb)


----------



## DLD PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> @MadamPirate PE I vote @DuranDuran.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

DuranDuran said:


> Y'all make it sound like I cancelled Maris Gras  :blink:


From the official City of New Orleans social media. Mardi Gras is "not canceled"...


----------



## User1

Hm


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

@MadamPirate PE I vote for @LyceeFruit PE


----------



## DLD PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> From the official City of New Orleans social media. Mardi Gras is "not canceled"...
> 
> View attachment 19485


----------



## DLD PE




----------



## MadamPirate PE

Current vote:

2 x @JayKay PE (chart, lycee)

1 x @tj_PE (square)

3 x @LyceeFruit PE (rb, doth, jp)

1 x @DuranDuran (jk)


----------



## DLD PE

MadamPirate PE said:


> Current vote:
> 
> 2 x @JayKay PE (chart, lycee)
> 
> 1 x @tj_PE (square)
> 
> 3 x @LyceeFruit PE (rb, doth, jp)
> 
> 1 x @DuranDuran (jk)


Thank you for removing @ChebyshevII PE's vote against me.  I knew his signature didn't match what was on the ballot.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

DuranDuran said:


> Thank you for removing @ChebyshevII PE's vote against me.  I knew his signature didn't match what was on the ballot.


@MadamPirate PE?


----------



## MadamPirate PE

DuranDuran said:


> Thank you for removing @ChebyshevII PE's vote against me.  I knew his signature didn't match what was on the ballot.


Whoops, pasted the wrong one


----------



## DLD PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> @MadamPirate PE?


You already voted in another state.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Current vote:

2 x @JayKay PE (chart, lycee)

1 x @tj_PE (square)

3 x @LyceeFruit PE (rb, doth, jp)

2 x @DuranDuran (jk, cheb)


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Sorry for doing this....


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

TOP

:bananalama:


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Also Triple!!!

View attachment 18074


----------



## User1

U not soz


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

tj_PE said:


> U not soz


that is true


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

jean15paul_PE said:


> Sorry for doing this....


You flushed "flushable" wipes down the toilet?

Bad, JP.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> TOP
> 
> :bananalama:


You can do whatever you want. But no points given!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

90 mins.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

34 min


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE




----------



## MadamPirate PE

*watches clock, knits*


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Guys yall will regret it. Im not maf, i swear

I did forget we were playing tho &gt;_&lt;


----------



## MadamPirate PE

jean15paul_PE said:


>


issat a chicken?


----------



## User1

@MadamPirate PEI vote for @CUniversebc they been Mia


----------



## Roarbark

ChebyshevII PE said:


> You flushed "flushable" wipes down the toilet?
> 
> Bad, JP.


As a sometimes wastewater engineer, I glare at anyone who flushes wipes

- :angry: -   
...
and also  oop2:



MadamPirate PE said:


> 34 min


Very specific.

Hi everyone!


----------



## DLD PE

@MadamPirate PE i vote for @CUniverse


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Current vote:

2 x @JayKay PE (chart, lycee)

1 x @tj_PE (square)

3 x @LyceeFruit PE (rb, doth, jp)

2 x @DuranDuran (jk, cheb)

2 x @CUniverse (tj, duran)


----------



## JayKay PE

I kinda want to vote for CU, but I already voted for them once....


----------



## MadamPirate PE

90 s.


----------



## DLD PE

JayKay PE said:


> I kinda want to vote for CU, but I already voted for them once....


I'm not mafia.  I don't know why you're still voting for me.


----------



## JayKay PE

Because you’re not in trouble of dying?


----------



## JayKay PE

@MadamPirate PE change my vote to @CUniverse


----------



## MadamPirate PE

TIME!
 

(Sorry, had to unstick the moo cat)

Current vote:

2 x @JayKay PE (chart, lycee)

1 x @tj_PE (square)

3 x @LyceeFruit PE (rb, doth, jp)

1 x @DuranDuran (cheb)

3 x @CUniverse (tj, duran, jk)

@LyceeFruit PE and @CUniverse please send me 3 rounds of 5 Rock paper scissors by 9:30 PM EST


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

@MadamPirate PE done just in time


----------



## MadamPirate PE

@CUniverse did not send me RPS, therefore @LyceeFruit PE automatically wins.

Princess @tj_PE left the castle, wearing all black. She headed toward a carriage, crying softly under her veil - her best friend Princess @vhab49_PE was dead, and today was the funeral. @CUniverse, dressed in the livery of the castle, offered @tj_PE their hand to help her into her carriage. A knife flashed, and the Captain of the Guard stepped in with their sword, slicing @CUniverse's arm and saving the princess!

"Assassin!" cried @tj_PE, running away from the scene. @CUniverse swore, and bit down hard. "You'll never take me alive!" they yelled, and crumpled to the ground.

@CUniverse was a member of the Assassin's Guild (mafia).

Remaining players: @DuranDuran @tj_PE @LyceeFruit PE @ChebyshevII PE @NikR_PE @RBHeadge PE @Dothracki @JayKay PE @rebecca1 @jean15paul_PE @squaretaper LIT AF PE @chart94


----------



## User1

Yaaaaaaaaaaaay


----------



## User1

That was for you, princess @vhab49_PE


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

We got a maf... This round just got interesting.


----------



## DLD PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> We got a maf... This round just got interesting.


Yes, and the voting history (among other things) narrows the mafia probability field a bit more.


----------



## chart94 PE

well ill kick things off this morning.. GOOD MORNING GOOD AFTERNOON AND GOOD EVENING


----------



## User1

chart94 said:


> well ill kick things off this morning.. GOOD MORNING GOOD AFTERNOON AND GOOD EVENING


SUSPISH


----------



## MadamPirate PE

"Prince @ChebyshevII PE? Prince @ChebyshevII PE, you really should go to bed, not sleep in the library. I know your studies are important, but isn't your bed more comfortable?" The librarian came around the corner to @ChebyshevII PE's favorite reading area, and noticed the prince was asleep on his books. The librarian shook the prince's shoulder gently, then a little harder, trying to wake him. The librarian pulled the prince up, and noticed foam dripping from the prince's mouth. "Help, guards!" the librarian screamed, starting to cry.

@ChebyshevII PE was murdered by the Assassin's Guild (mafia).

Remaining players: @DuranDuran @tj_PE @LyceeFruit PE @NikR_PE @RBHeadge PE @Dothracki @JayKay PE @rebecca1 @jean15paul_PE @squaretaper LIT AF PE @chart94


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

MadamPirate PE said:


> "Prince @ChebyshevII PE? Prince @ChebyshevII PE, you really should go to bed, not sleep in the library. I know your studies are important, but isn't your bed more comfortable?" The librarian came around the corner to @ChebyshevII PE's favorite reading area, and noticed the prince was asleep on his books. The librarian shook the prince's shoulder gently, then a little harder, trying to wake him. The librarian pulled the prince up, and noticed foam dripping from the prince's mouth. "Help, guards!" the librarian screamed, starting to cry.
> 
> @ChebyshevII PE was murdered by the Assassin's Guild (mafia).
> 
> Remaining players: @DuranDuran @tj_PE @LyceeFruit PE @NikR_PE @RBHeadge PE @Dothracki @JayKay PE @rebecca1 @jean15paul_PE @squaretaper LIT AF PE @chart94


Feck.

At least this time I wasn't lying about being non-maf.

(Also library is fitting right now)


----------



## DLD PE

Sorry Cheb!  We'll avenge your death!


----------



## User1

txjennah PE said:


> Well...I guess that's what I get for not logging into EB.
> 
> @tj_PE I don't answer the "are you maf" questions out of principle bc it's too easy to lie, but I guess you know that now  Unless you're maf, which you probably are.


i am not maf. 

if you don't respond at all and it's day 1 that's pretty much all i have to go off of. i still love you! and im sorry people followed me. i did not request it!


----------



## User1

going back thru, i have a few people left to interrogate. 

but please correct me if i am wrong; let the record show:

@txjennah PE 

@CUniverse

@LyceeFruit PE

are all people who have not responded to my question (not that my questioning is law to answer, but I ask these questions to initiate participation and discussion and i notice responses/non responses)


----------



## User1

@NikR_PE u maf?


----------



## User1

@RBHeadge PE u maf?


----------



## User1

and finally

@squaretaper LIT AF PE u maf?


----------



## chart94 PE

tj_PE said:


> going back thru, i have a few people left to interrogate.
> 
> but please correct me if i am wrong; let the record show:
> 
> @txjennah PE
> 
> @chart94
> 
> @CUniverse
> 
> @LyceeFruit PE
> 
> are all people who have not responded to my question (not that my questioning is law to answer, but I ask these questions to initiate participation and discussion and i notice responses/non responses)


I responded tho....


----------



## User1

chart94 said:


> I responded tho....


i will update. i didnt see when i just scrolled back thru. sorry!


----------



## User1

fixd


----------



## chart94 PE

I am voting for @DuranDuran because he was one of the last to vote for Cuniverse. Yes, this gave the tie vote, but thats the point. The mafia has well known to sacrifice one member or put them against a tie to try and keep the cover of the others. Therefore my main suspects are @DuranDuran and @JayKay PE as they were the last two to vote and tip the favor to Cuniverse. @MadamPirate PE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

tj_PE said:


> and finally
> 
> @squaretaper LIT AF PE u maf?


I'M NOT MAF.

Also, how am I still alive??


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

tj_PE said:


> going back thru, i have a few people left to interrogate.
> 
> but please correct me if i am wrong; let the record show:
> 
> @txjennah PE
> 
> @CUniverse
> 
> @LyceeFruit PE
> 
> are all people who have not responded to my question (not that my questioning is law to answer, but I ask these questions to initiate participation and discussion and i notice responses/non responses)


 CU is ded - they were maf

I guess I did not respond - totes thought I did. Soz. not maf


----------



## DLD PE

chart94 said:


> I am voting for @DuranDuran because he was one of the last to vote for Cuniverse. Yes, this gave the tie vote, but thats the point. The mafia has well known to sacrifice one member or put them against a tie to try and keep the cover of the others. Therefore my main suspects are @DuranDuran and @JayKay PE as they were the last two to vote and tip the favor to Cuniverse. @MadamPirate PE


Voting out a mafia makes you suspish?  And if I were mafia, we'd be so desperate after killing two townies that we'd want to kill one our own?  

Ummm, no.

@MadamPirate PEI vote that we allow Chart some time to sleep.  He needs more rest!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Current vote:

1 x @DuranDuran (chart)


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

@MadamPirate PE I vote for @tj_PE because now it's just a habit.


----------



## Dothracki PE

@MadamPirate PE I too will vote for @chart94, his reasoning seems a little suspicious.


----------



## DLD PE

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> I'M NOT MAF.
> 
> Also, how am I still alive??


RNGesus saves.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Current vote:

2 x @DuranDuran (chart, doth)

1 x Princess @tj_PE (square)


----------



## DLD PE

MadamPirate PE said:


> Current vote:
> 
> 2 x @DuranDuran (chart, doth)
> 
> 1 x Princess @tj_PE (square)


I would like to politely ask for a re-count.  Please re-examine the ballots/signatures.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

DuranDuran said:


> I would like to politely ask for a re-count.  Please re-examine the ballots/signatures.


Nobody likes a sore loser.


----------



## DLD PE

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> Nobody likes a sore loser.


@squaretaper LIT AF PE,

@Dothracki voted for @chart94, not me.  

@MadamPirate PE I vote for @squaretaper LIT AF PE for accusing me of being a sore loser.


----------



## Dothracki PE

I guess I switched my voted somehow, must be voter fraud. I'm starting a lawsuit!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Dothracki said:


> I guess I switched my voted somehow, must be voter fraud. I'm starting a lawsuit!


gods, I'm a freaking idiot today


----------



## DLD PE

Dothracki said:


> I guess I switched my voted somehow, must be voter fraud. I'm starting a lawsuit!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Current vote:

1 x @DuranDuran (chart)

1 x Princess @tj_PE (square)

1 x @chart94 (doth)


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Current vote:

1 x @DuranDuran (chart)

1 x Princess @tj_PE (square)

1 x @chart94 (doth)

1 x @squaretaper LIT AF PE (Duran)

Good now?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

DuranDuran said:


> for accusing me of being a sore loser.


I didn't accuse. I *implied*. _Voici la différence._


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Sorry, I have the stupid today, guys.


----------



## DLD PE

MadamPirate PE said:


> Sorry, I have the stupid today, guys.


It's all good!  Makes it interesting!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

chart94 said:


> I am voting for @DuranDuran because he was one of the last to vote for Cuniverse. Yes, this gave the tie vote, but thats the point. The mafia has well known to sacrifice one member or put them against a tie to try and keep the cover of the others. Therefore my main suspects are @DuranDuran and @JayKay PE as they were the last two to vote and tip the favor to Cuniverse. @MadamPirate PE


I can't argue with that logic. 

@MadamPirate PE I vote for @DuranDuran


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Current vote:

2 x @DuranDuran (chart, rbh)

1 x Princess @tj_PE (square)

1 x @chart94 (doth)

1 x @squaretaper LIT AF PE (Duran)


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

MadamPirate PE said:


> Sorry, I have the stupid today, guys.


Go home, madam. You're drunk.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> Go home, madam. You're drunk.


BUT I AM HOME!


----------



## DLD PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> I can't argue with that logic.
> 
> @MadamPirate PE I vote for @DuranDuran


wait, wut


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

DuranDuran said:


> wait, wut


that's my line lol


----------



## DLD PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> that's my line lol


Is it working?


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

I have cat pants on and they make me happy.

Also work gave me a wacom tablet to use to mark up drawings and im slowly getting better with it


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

DuranDuran said:


> Is it working?


No


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

triple!


----------



## DLD PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> No


What's a "wacom" tablet?  Looks neat!

Well, I figured "wut" might be worth a try, aside from my usual "You're not making any sense!  I'm a regular townie!  You're going to regret voting for me!" plea. 

But I really am a regular townie.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

DuranDuran said:


> What's a "wacom" tablet?  Looks neat!
> 
> Well, I figured "wut" might be worth a try, aside from my usual "You're not making any sense!  I'm a regular townie!  You're going to regret voting for me!" plea.
> 
> But I really am a regular townie.


Wacom tablets are often used by digital artists.

So it's basically a digital writing pad so with a special pen, whatever I draw over the surface of the tab, it's translated to marks on a drawing in bluebeam.

Kinda like the signature pad at the docs office where you sign but you don't see your signature lol


----------



## DLD PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> Wacom tablets are often used by digital artists.
> 
> So it's basically a digital writing pad so with a special pen, whatever I draw over the surface of the tab, it's translated to marks on a drawing in bluebeam.
> 
> Kinda like the signature pad at the docs office where you sign but you don't see your signature lol


So your sig goes into some secret file where anyone can use it.  Reminds me of a company I once knew.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

tj_PE said:


> That was for you, princess @vhab49_PE


Thank you, PBFF! Avenge me!


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

DuranDuran said:


> So your sig goes into some secret file where anyone can use it.  Reminds me of a company I once knew.


lol not like at all


----------



## JayKay PE

@LyceeFruit PE, I have a wacom, I think it's still kicking around.  I used to do a ton of art when I was younger.  It's super hard to train yourself to not look down and to know the boundaries of the tablet.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> I have cat pants on and they make me happy.
> 
> Also work gave me a wacom tablet to use to mark up drawings and im slowly getting better with it
> 
> View attachment 19496


I WANT THOSE PANTS. I have been eyeing them.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

JayKay PE said:


> @LyceeFruit PE, I have a wacom, I think it's still kicking around.  I used to do a ton of art when I was younger.  It's super hard to train yourself to not look down and to know the boundaries of the tablet.


i'm getting better at it but yeah, it's hard. i mean right now, i'm just using it to highlight shit and leave notes for myself


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> I have cat pants on and they make me happy.
> 
> Also work gave me a wacom tablet to use to mark up drawings and im slowly getting better with it
> 
> View attachment 19496


Also, the teenHab is ggetting a Huion KamVas for Christmas,  which is similar, but is an actual screen you can write on vs the black tablet. I think. It was a Prime day purchase, and if he continues to piss me off, I may get that for Christmas.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

vhab49_PE said:


> I WANT THOSE PANTS. I have been eyeing them.


i got the chino cut since i hate ankle zippers lol


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> i got the chino cut since i hate ankle zippers lol


Ankle zippers remind me of jr high. I wanted them so bad.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> I have cat pants on and they make me happy.
> 
> Also work gave me a wacom tablet to use to mark up drawings and im slowly getting better with it
> 
> View attachment 19496


Very nice


----------



## DLD PE




----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

I'm suspicious of @RBHeadge PE... he's acting weird. If the cop is still with us, can you investigate him?


----------



## NikR_PE

tj_PE said:


> @NikR_PE u maf?


I am not.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

@MadamPirate PE i vote for @RBHeadge PE


----------



## DLD PE

@MadamPirate PE i vote for @chart94


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Current vote:

2 x @DuranDuran (chart, rbh)

1 x Princess @tj_PE (square)

2 x @chart94 (doth, duran)

1 x @RBHeadge PE (lycee)


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

@MadamPirate PE I vote for @DuranDuran


----------



## DLD PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> @MadamPirate PE I vote for @DuranDuran


SUSPISH


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Current vote:

3 x @DuranDuran (chart, rbh, jp)

1 x Princess @tj_PE (square)

2 x @chart94 (doth, duran)

1 x @RBHeadge PE (lycee)


----------



## chart94 PE

DuranDuran said:


> SUSPISH


Suspect you just tried again to tie it up...


----------



## chart94 PE

*squinty eyes* @DuranDuran


----------



## User1

@MadamPirate PEI vote for @chart94bc I do not think duran is maf and do not want him to ded without a fight. I have been mia all day so I apologize if I'm being naive.


----------



## DLD PE




----------



## MadamPirate PE

Current vote:

3 x @DuranDuran (chart, rbh, jp)

1 x Princess @tj_PE (square)

3 x @chart94 (doth, duran, tj)

1 x @RBHeadge PE (lycee)


----------



## MadamPirate PE

You people and your ties, cheese and rice.


----------



## DLD PE

It's still tied already!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

DuranDuran said:


> It's still tied already!









@MadamPirate PE I vote for @chart94


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Current vote:

2 x @DuranDuran (chart, jp)

1 x Princess @tj_PE (square)

4 x @chart94 (doth, duran, tj, rbh)

1 x @RBHeadge PE (lycee)


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

tj_PE said:


> @MadamPirate PEI vote for @chart94bc I do not think duran is maf and do not want him to ded without a fight. I have been mia all day so I apologize if I'm being naive.


@tj_PE a vote for @DuranDuran will be very informative, regardless of which way it goes. Can I convince you to change?

Nevermind... Retracted


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> @MadamPirate PE I vote for @chart94


Wait... Suspish


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

@MadamPirate PE I'm changing my vote to @RBHeadge PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Current vote:

1 x @DuranDuran (chart)

1 x Princess @tj_PE (square)

4 x @chart94 (doth, duran, tj, rbh)

2 x @RBHeadge PE (lycee, jp)


----------



## MadamPirate PE

TIME


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Prince @chart94 rode through the forest, hot on the heels of his barking hunting dogs. He cracked his whip and nudged his horse forward, shouting for the rest of the party to follow him. A few more strides, and his dogs flushed a large number of geese up into the air. The hunting party took careful aim and fired. Several geese came down, and the dogs headed into the water to retrieve them. A soft moan came from Prince @chart94, before he fell from his horse, dead.

@chart94 was a normal royal (townsperson).

Remaining players: @DuranDuran @tj_PE @LyceeFruit PE @NikR_PE @RBHeadge PE @Dothracki @JayKay PE @rebecca1 @jean15paul_PE @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

View attachment 16990


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

View attachment 18529


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Tune in tomorrow to see how MP kills more people!


----------



## User1

Dammit im sorry


----------



## User1

jean15paul_PE said:


> @tj_PE a vote for @DuranDuran will be very informative, regardless of which way it goes. Can I convince you to change?
> 
> Nevermind... Retracted


Sorry I am at ikea and not on phone!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

balls


----------



## DLD PE




----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

waiting to find out if I survived the night


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> waiting to find out if I survived the night


same


----------



## JayKay PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> jean15paul_PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> waiting to find out if I survived the night
> 
> 
> 
> same
Click to expand...

ditto


----------



## Dothracki PE

MadamPirate PE said:


> Tune in tomorrow to see how MP kills more people!









Please don't pick me!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

"Princess @LyceeFruit PE? Princess @LyceeFruit PE, it's time to get up!" The pounding on the door to her chambers got louder, before her chambermaid forced the door open and saw the bed was empty and cold. "Where did that girl go, now!?" 

Outside, a horrified crowd was growing around a crumpled body near the base of a parapet. A guard finally got the courage to turn the body over - it was Princess @LyceeFruit PE!

@LyceeFruit PE was killed by the Assassin's Guild (mafia).

Remaining players: @DuranDuran @tj_PE @NikR_PE @RBHeadge PE @Dothracki @JayKay PE @rebecca1 @jean15paul_PE @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Welp at least I wasn't woodchipped.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Also, no woodchippers within a 30 mile radius.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> Welp at least I wasn't woodchipped.


Nope, just chased up to the highest point of the castle and pushed off.


----------



## chart94 PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> Welp at least I wasn't woodchipped.


WOODCHIPPER GANG FOR LIFE!!!!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

*should have woodchippered @chart94*


----------



## chart94 PE

MadamPirate PE said:


> *should have woodchippered @chart94*


You cant chip me! i invented the chipper. I AM THE CHIPPER!!! DO YOU KNOW WHO I AM?!?!?


----------



## beccabun PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> Welp at least I wasn't woodchipped.






chart94 said:


> You cant chip me! i invented the chipper. I AM THE CHIPPER!!! DO YOU KNOW WHO I AM?!?!?


As a newbie, I'm VERY curious about this woodchipper story...


----------



## DLD PE

@MadamPirate PE I vote for @NikR_PE


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

rebecca1 said:


> As a newbie, I'm VERY curious about this woodchipper story...


Many rounds ago... I think the writing in that round was particularly grewsome (which makes me think @JayKay PE was the mod)... Anyway @LyceeFruit PE was killed by being pushed into a woodchipper or something like that. Well it became a thing. For months, every round when @LyceeFruit PE got killed the different mods would always use a woodchipper.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

rebecca1 said:


> As a newbie, I'm VERY curious about this woodchipper story...


It started about a year ago, way back on page 216


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Current vote:

1 x @NikR_PE (duran)


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> Many rounds ago... I think the writing in that round was particularly grewsome (which makes me think @JayKay PE was the mod)... Anyway @LyceeFruit PE was killed by being pushed into a woodchipper or something like that. Well it became a thing. For months, every round when @LyceeFruit PE got killed the different mods would always use a woodchipper.






RBHeadge PE said:


> It started about a year ago, way back on page 216


Oh I stand corrected... it was @chart94

@RBHeadge PE, how do you find old stuff so quickly?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

I used the search fucntion at the top of the page. In this case, I searched for "Fargo" because I remembered that Bly described it that way and that word/town rarely gets typed in the forum. Whereas searching for "woodchipper" would probably return a metric s$%^ton of results since we use it nearly every page in this thread and other threads.


----------



## DLD PE

Dang I wasn't even a "newbie" back then lol (the first Lycee-woodchipped round).

I think I started playing the following round, after being in the WTTS thread and getting invited to mafia.


----------



## JayKay PE

Yeah.  I think I used the woodchipper in the dating game round, which is when it started becoming the running joke.


----------



## JayKay PE

MadamPirate PE said:


> Also, no woodchippers within a 30 mile radius.


So you're saying, in this fantasy-based/royalty-based world, there IS a woodchipper in a 31-mile radius?


----------



## JayKay PE

TRRRRRRRRIPLE POST


----------



## MadamPirate PE

And i used it during the knitting competition tv show round.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

JayKay PE said:


> So you're saying, in this fantasy-based/royalty-based world, there IS a woodchipper in a 31-mile radius?


Yes.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

triple!


----------



## JayKay PE

I ALMOST USED IT IN THE COSTCO ROUND, BUT I RESISTED.

Not going to lie, I might spend my Thanksgiving going through this thread and beginning a 'Table of Contents" like we talked about, since I'm off starting Friday and won't be back until next Saturday.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

That could be fun.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Also, next round I mod is going to be romance novel deaths. Because that's what I've been reading lol


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

I've been woodchipped 4 times I think and we've only named 3 lol


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

rebecca1 said:


> As a newbie, I'm VERY curious about this woodchipper story...


And so thats why it's my tagline under my username lol


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> I used the search fucntion at the top of the page. In this case, I searched for "Fargo" because I remembered that Bly described it that way and that word/town rarely gets typed in the forum. Whereas searching for "woodchipper" would probably return a metric s$%^ton of results since we use it nearly every page in this thread and other threads.


plus its my tagline lol


----------



## RBHeadge PE

JayKay PE said:


> I ALMOST USED IT IN THE COSTCO ROUND, BUT I RESISTED.
> 
> Not going to lie, I might spend my Thanksgiving going through this thread and beginning a 'Table of Contents" like we talked about, since I'm off starting Friday and won't be back until next Saturday.


I wonder if it might be useful to create a parrallel thread. One post per mafia round summarizing things and having the relevant links. Maybe have a mod lock and unlock it for updates?


----------



## MadamPirate PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> I wonder if it might be useful to create a parrallel thread. One post per mafia round summarizing things and having the relevant links. Maybe have a mod lock and unlock it for updates?


Or we can ask @ChebyshevII PE to update the first post?


----------



## chart94 PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> It started about a year ago, way back on page 216


Back when i put detail into the stories to try and keep up with @JayKay PE. It was a futile effort, but at least the chipper came out.


----------



## Dothracki PE

JayKay PE said:


> I ALMOST USED IT IN THE COSTCO ROUND, BUT I RESISTED.
> 
> Not going to lie, I might spend my Thanksgiving going through this thread and beginning a 'Table of Contents" like we talked about, since I'm off starting Friday and won't be back until next Saturday.


You should have after I messed up and revealed my role after mafia kill.


----------



## JayKay PE

chart94 said:


> Back when i put detail into the stories to try and keep up with @JayKay PE. It was a futile effort, but at least the chipper came out.


YOU DID REALLY GOOD, I JUST LIKE WRITING.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

JayKay PE said:


> YOU DID REALLY GOOD, I JUST LIKE WRITING.


I do, too, but the killing royals thing is pretty fun.

Also, I'm going to do Dumb Ways to Die in another round.


----------



## DLD PE

JayKay PE said:


> I ALMOST USED IT IN THE COSTCO ROUND, BUT I RESISTED.
> 
> Not going to lie, I might spend my Thanksgiving going through this thread and beginning a 'Table of Contents" like we talked about, since I'm off starting Friday and won't be back until next Saturday.


Once I went back and read this entire thread.  After going through Jan-Feb, I was appalled at my own behavior.  It made me wonder how I got invited back!


----------



## JayKay PE

DuranDuran said:


> Once I went back and read this entire thread.  After going through Jan-Feb, I was appalled at my own behavior.  It made me wonder how I got invited back!


My lower intestine said I should give you a second chance.  My heart, on the other hand, is still bruised by your actions.


----------



## DLD PE

MadamPirate PE said:


> I do, too, but the killing royals thing is pretty fun.
> 
> Also, I'm going to do Dumb Ways to Die in another round.


https://www.imdb.com/title/tt1535158/

Endless source of material here!


----------



## DLD PE

JayKay PE said:


> My lower intestine said I should give you a second chance.  My heart, on the other hand, is still bruised by your actions.


Thank you for the chance.  Your heart will go on!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

DuranDuran said:


> https://www.imdb.com/title/tt1535158/
> 
> Endless source of material here!


There was a TV show about dumb ways to die - I think TJ remembers it.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

MadamPirate PE said:


> I do, too, but the killing royals thing is pretty fun.
> 
> Also, I'm going to do Dumb Ways to Die in another round.


I did dumb/weird ways to die after my Maine round


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

MadamPirate PE said:


> There was a TV show about dumb ways to die - I think TJ remembers it.


https://www.dumbwaystodie.com/song


----------



## DLD PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> I did dumb/weird ways to die after my Maine round


I remember that.  Those were good!


----------



## JayKay PE

@MadamPirate PE, I'm going to get us back on topic, and vote for @RBHeadge PE

(Also, I am doing fairy tales next round, if I'm allowed to mod.  I want it to be like the big end of year round like last time)


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

@MadamPirate PE I vote for @tj_PE because they are too bougie to live.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Current vote:

1 x @NikR_PE (duran)

1 x @RBHeadge PE (jaykay)


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Current vote:

1 x @NikR_PE (duran)

1 x @RBHeadge PE (jaykay)

1 x Princess @tj_PE (square)


----------



## DLD PE

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> @MadamPirate PE I vote for @tj_PE because they are too bougie to live.


Wow that came out of nowhere.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

DuranDuran said:


> Wow that came out of nowhere.


Did it though?

Also, that's what she said.

Also, not maf.

Edit: Also, how am I still alive??


----------



## DLD PE




----------



## LyceeFruit PE

does @CUniverse still exist?


----------



## User1

@MadamPirate PEI vote for @NikR_PEfor now


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Current vote:

2 x @NikR_PE (duran,tj)

1 x @RBHeadge PE (jaykay)

1 x Princess @tj_PE (square)


----------



## DLD PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> does @CUniverse still exist?


In parallel.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

DuranDuran said:


> I remember that.  Those were good!


I liked the Maine round, I really phoned it in for the dumb ways to die lol


----------



## MadamPirate PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> I liked the Maine round, I really phoned it in for the dumb ways to die lol


Honestly, would not blame you if you modded a round where EVERYONE died via woodchipper.


----------



## DLD PE

MadamPirate PE said:


> Honestly, would not blame you if you modded a round where EVERYONE died via woodchipper.


I know it would be extremely time consuming, but it would be funny to see a list of all the different ways each person has died lol.

Also how often a person has been a certain character (cop, doctor, mafia, etc.) and wins/losses.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

DuranDuran said:


> it would be funny to see a list of all the different ways each person has died


Whoever does this does not have enough to do at work and should probably be let go.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

JayKay PE said:


> if I'm allowed to mod


I want to mod sometime.


----------



## DLD PE

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> Whoever does this does not have enough to do at work and should probably be let go.


Or someone who's single or married/no kids and doesn't have anything to do on nights/weekends.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

TRIPLE.

Feck.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> Whoever does this does not have enough to do at work and should probably be let go.


There was someone, purposely NOT naming who, who complied states from the spam thread last year


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

DuranDuran said:


> Or someone who's single or married/no kids and doesn't have anything to do on nights/weekends.


or someone who isn't being used as a chompstick by a pet


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> who complied states from the spam thread last year


I...am not processing this sentence well. Wat.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> I...am not processing this sentence well. Wat.


PUPPYYYYYY


----------



## txjennah PE

tj_PE said:


> going back thru, i have a few people left to interrogate.
> 
> but please correct me if i am wrong; let the record show:
> 
> @txjennah PE
> 
> @CUniverse
> 
> @LyceeFruit PE
> 
> are all people who have not responded to my question (not that my questioning is law to answer, but I ask these questions to initiate participation and discussion and i notice responses/non responses)


Yep and I don't answer those questions anymore, so expect non responses in the future


----------



## txjennah PE

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> I...am not processing this sentence well. Wat.


PUPPYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY


----------



## JayKay PE

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> Whoever does this does not have enough to do at work and should probably be let go.


Or is taking off all of next week and has nothing to do.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

txjennah PE said:


> PUPPYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY


That face. He's just given up.


----------



## User1

txjennah PE said:


> Yep and I don't answer those questions anymore, so expect non responses in the future


You can respond without answering just saying


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> I...am not processing this sentence well. Wat.


I meant stats.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Yeah we've had some fun.

I've had a concept for a space colony themed round that I haven't flushed out, but it will mostly be me plagiarizing "The Martian" and "Prometheus", so I don't know if anyone wants that.

I enjoyed writing the round where I did everything in haiku, but in hindsight, the writing probably wasn't that compelling.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

@RBHeadge PE, we haven't gotten any of your vote analysis in a long time. Might be useful.


----------



## User1

Doesn't even look like the same doggo!


----------



## DLD PE




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> I haven't fl*e*shed out


FIFY.

*ducks in liberal arts*

Edit: Just a compulsion on my part, not a personal attack.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> Yeah we've had some fun.
> 
> I've had a concept for a space colony themed round that I haven't flushed out, but it will mostly be me plagiarizing "The Martian" and "Prometheus", so I don't know if anyone wants that.
> 
> I enjoyed writing the round where I did everything in haiku, but in hindsight, the writing probably wasn't that compelling.


I finally saw The Martian last week


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> I finally saw The Martian last week


I saw it 2 times in the theatre, it's so good. The book has additional *actual* science-y/engineer-y details they skipped in the film for obvious reasons.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> I saw it 2 times in the theatre, it's so good. The book has additional *actual* science-y/engineer-y details they skipped in the film for obvious reasons.


THE BOOK IS SO GOOD


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

MadamPirate PE said:


> THE BOOK IS SO GOOD


My TBR pile is fecking insane and worrying about being used as a chompstick makes it even harder to want to read


----------



## MadamPirate PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> My TBR pile is fecking insane and worrying about being used as a chompstick makes it even harder to want to read


My TBR is also insane - and yet I keep on trucking. 68/75 books for the year


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

MadamPirate PE said:


> My TBR is also insane - and yet I keep on trucking. 68/75 books for the year


I've finished 2 for sure. I think at least 4 since there have been 6 flights this year (2 trips to Detroit, 1 trip to Cleveland).


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

MadamPirate PE said:


> 68/75 books for the year


I'm only at 24.5 books! #NOTLITAF

Although they're all nonfiction so my reading speed is slower than it would otherwise be.

Edit: except for Horrorstör per @MadamPirate PE's reco.


----------



## DLD PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> My TBR pile is fecking insane and worrying about being used as a chompstick makes it even harder to want to read


I'm going to guess "To Be Read?"  It's been a while since I created the EBUB and I don't even know where I saved it.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

DuranDuran said:


> I'm going to guess "To Be Read?"  It's been a while since I created the EBUB and I don't even know where I saved it.


You need some Google-fu lessons from @jean15paul_PE...

/s


----------



## MadamPirate PE

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> I'm only at 24.5 books! #NOTLITAF
> 
> Although they're all nonfiction so my reading speed is slower than it would otherwise be.


I posted my goodreads link in the chat


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

DuranDuran said:


> I'm going to guess "To Be Read?"  It's been a while since I created the EBUB and I don't even know where I saved it.


yup


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Current vote:

2 x @NikR_PE (duran,tj)

1 x @RBHeadge PE (jaykay)

1 x Princess @tj_PE (square)


----------



## NikR_PE

Ooh am i being lynched?. Sorry guys, i didnt have time this week.

@MadamPirate PE, i vote for @rebecca1

She has been too quiet.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Current vote:

2 x @NikR_PE (duran,tj)

1 x @RBHeadge PE (jaykay)

1 x Princess @tj_PE (square)

1 x @rebecca1 (nik)


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Chirp chirp


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> I...am not processing this sentence well. Wat.


PUPPY PIC = MAFIA.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

@MadamPirate PE I vote for @NikR_PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Current vote:

3 x @NikR_PE (duran,tj, rb)

1 x @RBHeadge PE (jaykay)

1 x Princess @tj_PE (square)

1 x @rebecca1 (nik)


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

May be too late to matter but

@MadamPirate PE I vote for @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Since im ded, heres a Banjo. Who has been a ginormo pain in the ass today


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Current vote:

3 x @NikR_PE (duran,tj, rb)

1 x @RBHeadge PE (jaykay)

1 x Princess @tj_PE (square)

1 x @rebecca1 (nik)

1 x @squaretaper LIT AF PE (jp)


----------



## beccabun PE

NikR_PE said:


> Ooh am i being lynched?. Sorry guys, i didnt have time this week.
> 
> @MadamPirate PE, i vote for @rebecca1
> 
> She has been too quiet.


Seems foolish to have two newbies in the mafia


----------



## JayKay PE

rebecca1 said:


> Seems foolish to have two newbies in the mafia


*squintiest of eyes*


----------



## DLD PE

rebecca1 said:


> Seems foolish to have two newbies in the mafia


I was a newbie my first round.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

TIME


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Princess @tj_PE was on her way to yet another funeral - this time for Prince @ChebyshevII PE. Princess @tj_PE was not nearly as sad about the Prince's death as she was about her best friend @vhab49_PE's death - she didn't want to marry Prince @ChebyshevII PE anyway. She wanted to rule her own land, not be behind some MAN.

The carriage stopped, and @tj_PE peeked out the window. The door to the carriage was yanked open, and @NikR_PE yanked Princess @tj_PE out of the carriage, and put a knife to her throat. Before @NikR_PE could move, an arrow hit him in the back. @tj_PE jumped back into the carriage and cowered in fear.

@NikR_PE was a member of the Assassin's Guild (mafia).

Remaining players: @DuranDuran @tj_PE @RBHeadge PE @Dothracki @JayKay PE @rebecca1 @jean15paul_PE @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

rebecca1 said:


> Seems foolish to have two newbies in the mafia


Roles are generated used a random name generator


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

My current situation. I want to move my legs but I dont feel like being bitten again


----------



## JayKay PE

I know this sounds horrible, but I’m so happy @LyceeFruit PE got killed so they can post moo pics and I don’t have to feel ultra-suspicious.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> My current situation. I want to move my legs but I dont feel like being bitten again
> 
> View attachment 19531


Y R Banjo chomping on you?


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

MadamPirate PE said:


> Y R Banjo chomping on you?


He has resource guarding issues and the shelter trainer told us to keep him off the couch(its going well as you can see).

His 1st owners (we're his 3rd) didnt train him. And basically verbally abused him. And he bit them and was brought to the shelter.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Yes, we knowingly adopted a dog with a bite history. The previous owners escalated the situation that caused him to bite. Though I've been chomped without provoking/warning  (he was snuggled on my foot and I moved).And its that instance that made the trainer tell us to keep him off the couch


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

But also the adoption team wasnt completely truthful in their history of him. The trainer is annoyed with them (she knows us since she helped us train Moo so we reached out for help). And honestly, had we had the whole story on Banjo, we probably wouldn't have adopted him


----------



## MadamPirate PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> Yes, we knowingly adopted a dog with a bite history. The previous owners escalated the situation that caused him to bite. Though I've been chomped without provoking/warning  (he was snuggled on my foot and I moved).And its that instance that made the trainer tell us to keep him off the couch


Awww, poor dude. I'm glad you're willing to put in the time and training with him to get him to be less chompy.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

MadamPirate PE said:


> Awww, poor dude. I'm glad you're willing to put in the time and training with him to get him to be less chompy.


We're trying. Its really really hard at some points. Like today at lunch when I let them out and he immediately tried to use Moos leg as a chompstick and wouldnt listen and she was cowering next to me. Hes got this weird whine that sounds like a scream so thats fun


----------



## LyceeFruit PE




----------



## User1

HOW DARE YOU THREATEN MY THROAT LIKE THAT @NikR_PE!


----------



## DLD PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> But also the adoption team wasnt completely truthful in their history of him. The trainer is annoyed with them (she knows us since she helped us train Moo so we reached out for help). And honestly, had we had the whole story on Banjo, we probably wouldn't have adopted him


Major kudos to you for adopting him!  I hate hearing/seeing stories of people who have no business owning pets and abusing them.  It's good you have a trainer to help you out, but I'm sure it's not easy!


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

DuranDuran said:


> Major kudos to you for adopting him!  I hate hearing/seeing stories of people who have no business owning pets and abusing them.  It's good you have a trainer to help you out, but I'm sure it's not easy!


We'll get through it. Hopefully. lol

Really hoping the 2nd trainer gets back to us so we can do private sessions


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Princess @tj_PE was rudely awakened from her slumber. The two assassination attempts were very draining, and she was exhausted. She muttered curses at the chambermaid who woke her. before answering with a snappy, "What do you want?!"

The chambermaid bowed, and while still bowing said, "I'm sorry Your Highness, but it's your father. King @RBHeadge PE was killed in his sleep. You need to be moved, for your own protection." 

Princess @tj_PE put a hand over her mouth in horror. She now ruled the largest kingdom on the continent, but at the expense of her father.

@RBHeadge PE was killed by the Assassin's Guild (mafia).

Remaining players: @DuranDuran @tj_PE @Dothracki @JayKay PE @rebecca1 @jean15paul_PE @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

So @RBHeadge PEwas innocent

I'm pretty sure the last mafia is either @squaretaper LIT AF PE or @rebecca1 ... because reasons.


----------



## User1

Say jp is right and we ded the wrong person tonight we get the right person next vote so maf you should just reveal yourself


----------



## Dothracki PE

I agree with JP, it seems we are almost there, hopefully before they get to the queen! I don't know if there is a town PM since I have not been invited. I guess I have not been cleared by the cop to join if the cop is still alive.

*Current reads:*

*Town+:* TJ, Duran, Doth

*Town Lean but not positive:* JP, JK

*Neutral:* Deceased King, princesses, and princes

*Mafia Lean:* Square, rebecca.

So square has constantly voted for TJ, and rebecca has not voted much. I understand that the game can be overwhelming when you are new, but I believe this is at least their second game. Not to mention that mafia can PM each other so she could be getting help from Nik.




Based on all of this @MadamPirate PE I vote for @rebecca1 for now unless the town has further input


----------



## beccabun PE

Dothracki said:


> I agree with JP, it seems we are almost there, hopefully before they get to the queen! I don't know if there is a town PM since I have not been invited. I guess I have not been cleared by the cop to join if the cop is still alive.
> 
> *Current reads:*
> 
> *Town+:* TJ, Duran, Doth
> 
> *Town Lean but not positive:* JP, JK
> 
> *Neutral:* Deceased King, princesses, and princes
> 
> *Mafia Lean:* Square, rebecca.
> 
> So square has constantly voted for TJ, and rebecca has not voted. I understand that the game can be overwhelming when you are new, but I believe this is at least their second game. Not to mention that mafia can PM each other so she could be getting help from Nik.
> 
> View attachment 19536
> 
> 
> Based on all of this @MadamPirate PE I vote for @rebecca1 for now unless the town has further input


I voted for Square in the first round, granted, without any real reasoning. Although considering that Square is your other mafia lean, maybe I was onto something.


----------



## NikR_PE

tj_PE said:


> HOW DARE YOU THREATEN MY THROAT LIKE THAT @NikR_PE!


Sorry. We need a safe word next time.


----------



## chart94 PE

JayKay PE said:


> YOU DID REALLY GOOD, I JUST LIKE WRITING.


@JayKay PE always kind


----------



## chart94 PE

MadamPirate PE said:


> Princess @tj_PE was rudely awakened from her slumber. The two assassination attempts were very draining, and she was exhausted. She muttered curses at the chambermaid who woke her. before answering with a snappy, "What do you want?!"
> 
> The chambermaid bowed, and while still bowing said, "I'm sorry Your Highness, but it's your father. King @RBHeadge PE was killed in his sleep. You need to be moved, for your own protection."
> 
> Princess @tj_PE put a hand over her mouth in horror. She now ruled the largest kingdom on the continent, but at the expense of her father.
> 
> @RBHeadge PE was killed by the Assassin's Guild (mafia).
> 
> Remaining players: @DuranDuran @tj_PE @Dothracki @JayKay PE @rebecca1 @jean15paul_PE @squaretaper LIT AF PE


Am i the only one that keeps thinking of Skyrim when Madam Pirate says the assassins guild? Lol


----------



## DLD PE

chart94 said:


> Am i the only one that keeps thinking of Skyrim when Madam Pirate says the assassins guild? Lol


For reason I was thinking "Assassins Creed".

Anyway, @MadamPirate PE I vote for @rebecca1.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Current vote:

1 x @rebecca1 (Doth)


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Current vote:

2 x @rebecca1 (Doth, Duran)


----------



## Dothracki PE

DuranDuran said:


> For reason I was thinking "Assassins Creed".


@chart94 is talking about the Dark Brotherhood assassins guild? Not to be confused with the Brotherhood of Assassins from Assassins Creed. Both are really good games. I spent many hours playing both in high school and some of college.


----------



## chart94 PE

Dothracki said:


> @chart94 is talking about the Dark Brotherhood assassins guild? Not to be confused with the Brotherhood of Assassins from Assassins Creed. Both are really good games. I spent many hours playing both in high school and some of college.


I have spent way to many days, i would say almost 200 hours of gameplay on skyrim...


----------



## beccabun PE

@MadamPirate PE I vote for @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

@MadamPirate PEI vote fore @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Current vote:

2 x @rebecca1 (Doth, Duran)

2 x @squaretaper LIT AF PE (rebecca, jp)


----------



## User1

@MadamPirate PEI vote for @rebecca1


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Current vote:

3 x @rebecca1 (Doth, Duran, tj)

2 x @squaretaper LIT AF PE (rebecca, jp)


----------



## JayKay PE

Wait. When does voting end? My time zone changed?


----------



## User1

3 min


----------



## beccabun PE

Aw man, I promise I’m not maf!


----------



## User1

Also request to not play thru the weekend if we got tonight wrong


----------



## MadamPirate PE

TIME


----------



## JayKay PE

tj_PE said:


> Also request to not play thru the weekend if we got tonight wrong


Please and thank you!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Mafia kill will happen Monday morning.

-----------------------------------------

Princess @rebecca1struggled in her bonds. She was one of the last surviving royals on the continent, and everyone thought she was the one ordering the other nation's rulers to be killed. She had been researching who would benefit most from taking over the continent, and had come up with a conclusion shortly before she was arrested. As she was lead to the gallows, she screamed, "Look to the bear's country! I had nothing to do with this!"

@rebecca1 was lynched. She was normal townsfolk.

Remaining players: @DuranDuran @tj_PE @Dothracki@JayKay PE @jean15paul_PE @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## User1

Feck


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

NOT feckin' maf you feckin' fecks.


----------



## DLD PE




----------



## LyceeFruit PE




----------



## MadamPirate PE

Princess @tj_PE got out of bed, yawning heavily. She stumbled toward her bathroom rubbing at her face and trying to push the sleep away.

She reached for the pitcher to pour some water in a basin, and couldn't get ahold of it. She tried again, and her hand passed through the pitcher. She whirled and looked back toward her bloodsoaked bed.

"Well, fuck." She thought to herself. "I'm going to haunt everyone!"

@tj_PE was killed by the Assassin's Guild (mafia).

Remaining players: @DuranDuran @Dothracki @JayKay PE @jean15paul_PE @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## DLD PE

Sometimes I wonder if this is what really happens when you die.  You get up and think, "Well dang, I don't feel like I need to go to the bathroom."  Then you go to make coffee and realize you can't do anything, except maybe haunt people.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> View attachment 19562


Your dog appears to be incorrectly assembled.


----------



## DLD PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> View attachment 19562


Banjo looks like me after going through Zach Stone's practice exam.


----------



## Dothracki PE

Feckin' feck! This last maf got us all like:


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

vhab49_PE said:


> Your dog appears to be incorrectly assembled.


I have another picture thats even worse lol

However my company name is in the photo so I won't be posting it


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Dothracki said:


> Feckin' feck! This last maf got us all like:


I disagree.



jean15paul_PE said:


> So @RBHeadge PEwas innocent
> 
> I'm pretty sure the last mafia is either @squaretaper LIT AF PE or @rebecca1 ... because reasons.


I stand by my previous statement (above). It wasn't @rebecca1, so I'm pretty sure it's @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

@MadamPirate PE I vote for @squaretaper LIT AF PE to wrap this thing up so I can go brine my turkey.


----------



## DLD PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> I disagree.
> 
> I stand by my previous statement (above). It wasn't @rebecca1, so I'm pretty sure it's @squaretaper LIT AF PE


Why do you think it's @squaretaper LIT AF PE and not @Dothracki (or even me or @JayKay PE for that matter).  Why have you voted for @tj_PE every single day?  The fact that she was nightkilled makes you look suspish.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

NOT MAF.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

DuranDuran said:


> Why do you think it's @squaretaper LIT AF PE and not @Dothracki (or even me or @JayKay PE for that matter).  Why have you voted for @tj_PE every single day?  The fact that she was nightkilled makes you look suspish.


You're confusing me with @squaretaper LIT AF PE. He voted for @tj_PE every day.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Current vote:

1 x @squaretaper LIT AF PE (jp)


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

DuranDuran said:


> Why do you think it's @squaretaper LIT AF PE and not @Dothracki (or even me or @JayKay PE for that matter).  Why have you voted for @tj_PE every single day?  The fact that she was nightkilled makes you look suspish.


I guess I can answer your question.

I was PMing with @RBHeadge PE _before_ he died. He pointed out that. (For the record I agree)


@DuranDuran and @tj_PE were acting like a group. It'd be dumb for them to act that way at that time (this was Thursday), so they were probably townie. Plus @tj_PE declared herself a townie so she's probably safe.

@DuranDuran convinced @JayKay PE to vote out a mafia (via a tie) so both of them are probably townie also

I was behaving in a way that had @RBHeadge PE leaning that I'm a townie. In fairness he could have just been saying that because he didn't trust me, but I think he was being legit.

@squaretaper LIT AF PE, @NikR_PE, and @rebecca1 were the unknowns.


----------



## DLD PE

@MadamPirate PEI vote for @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Hm... just realizing. I don't have a read on @Dothracki, maybe him too. I can't gleen any useful info from his voting pattern.

But I'm confident that @DuranDuran and @JayKay PE are townies based on voting. And I'm a townie because I know I'm a townie. 

So I guess it could be @squaretaper LIT AF PE or @Dothracki


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Current vote:

2 x @squaretaper LIT AF PE (jp, duran)


----------



## DLD PE

Ugh!  My spreadsheet wasn't correct (Nik_R was labeled as townie before).


----------



## Dothracki PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> I guess I can answer your question.
> 
> I was PMing with @RBHeadge PE _before_ he died. He pointed out that. (For the record I agree)
> 
> 
> @DuranDuran and @tj_PE were acting like a group. It'd be dumb for them to act that way at that time (this was Thursday), so they were probably townie. Plus @tj_PE declared herself a townie so she's probably safe.
> 
> @DuranDuran convinced @JayKay PE to vote out a mafia (via a tie) so both of them are probably townie also
> 
> I was behaving in a way that had @RBHeadge PE leaning that I'm a townie. In fairness he could have just been saying that because he didn't trust me, but I think he was being legit.
> 
> @squaretaper LIT AF PE, @NikR_PE, and @rebecca1 were the unknowns.


Thanks for sharing @jean15paul_PE, if @RBHeadge PE had you as townie, I trust his judgement. And that confirms JK as town as well, so to update my reads:



Dothracki said:


> *Current reads:*
> 
> *Town+:* TJ, Duran, Doth, JP, JK
> 
> *Town Lean but not positive:* JP, JK
> 
> *Neutral:* Deceased Queen, King, princesses, and princes
> 
> *Mafia Lean:* Square, rebecca.


Also this:



vhab49_PE said:


> PUPPY PIC = MAFIA.


There were some biscuit and gravy pics posted, which I perceive as a possible distraction.

So with all that said and quoted, @MadamPirate PE, I vote for @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Current vote:

3 x @squaretaper LIT AF PE (jp, duran, doth)


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

MadamPirate PE said:


> Current vote:
> 
> 3 x @squaretaper LIT AF PE (jp, duran, doth)


For a group of such smart people y'all are tracking the heckin' wrong scent.

You'll see: not maf.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> View attachment 19575


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Hmm, dunno why that first pic is so small. Here's another:


----------



## RBHeadge PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> I guess I can answer your question.
> 
> I was PMing with @RBHeadge PE _before_ he died. He pointed out that. (For the record I agree)
> 
> 
> @DuranDuran and @tj_PE were acting like a group. It'd be dumb for them to act that way at that time (this was Thursday), so they were probably townie. Plus @tj_PE declared herself a townie so she's probably safe.
> 
> @DuranDuran convinced @JayKay PE to vote out a mafia (via a tie) so both of them are probably townie also
> 
> I was behaving in a way that had @RBHeadge PE leaning that I'm a townie. In fairness he could have just been saying that because he didn't trust me, but I think he was being legit.
> 
> @squaretaper LIT AF PE, @NikR_PE, and @rebecca1 were the unknowns.


^This is an accurate characterization of my thoughts at the time. My opinion remains unchanged wrt Duran and Jean.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Meet Wicket. We adopted him from a rescue about two weeks ago. He's 10 months old, still a puppy, and has lots and lots of energy!


----------



## JayKay PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Meet Wicket. We adopted him from a rescue about two weeks ago. He's 10 months old, still a puppy, and has lots and lots of energy!
> 
> View attachment 19576


WHAT. WHAT WHAT WHAT. WHAAAAAAAAT. 

I KNOW PUPPY PICS = MAFIA BUTOMG.


----------



## JayKay PE

Okay. Okay okay okay. I had bourbon and pasta and bourbon and bourbon. I got this (even with different time zones):

@MadamPirate PE I vote fir @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Meet Wicket. We adopted him from a rescue about two weeks ago. He's 10 months old, still a puppy, and has lots and lots of energy!
> 
> View attachment 19576


EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE PUPPYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Current vote:

4 x @squaretaper LIT AF PE (jp, duran, doth, jk)


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Im mad that @RBHeadge PE hid this puppy development from us for 2 weeks


----------



## MadamPirate PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> Im mad that @RBHeadge PE hid this puppy development from us for 2 weeks


Agreed.


----------



## JayKay PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> Im mad that @RBHeadge PE hid this puppy development from us for 2 weeks


I CONCUR

*chugs eggnog*


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Prince @squaretaper LIT AF PE heard a knocking at his door. Leaving Lady Square in bed, he rose and answered the knock. A hood was thrown over his head as he opened the door, and he was yanked from the room.

The prince put up quite the fight, but was overpowered. He was strangled with a silken cord and thrown out a window to the courtyard below.

The Mafia win.

Doctor: @RBHeadge PE

Cop: @LyceeFruit PE

Mafia: @CUniverse @NikR_PE @JayKay PE @Dothracki


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Also, this hurt me:


----------



## JayKay PE

*cackles evilly while lurking behind curtain*


----------



## JayKay PE

DEMOCRACY OVER MONARCHY. 

EVERY VOTE COUNTS.


----------



## JayKay PE

THE GUILLOTINE. LADY GUILLOTINE. APPROACH THE STAGE.


----------



## DLD PE

Lol good game all!


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

DUDE @MadamPirate PE that hurt

 Knowing and not being able to say things.

I investigated JK first. Missed night 2 since I sent my RPS in and forgot to investigate. And then investigated RB night 3. Then died.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

I knew there were non townies in the townie thread.... I did however think it was @DuranDuran and someone else, not @Dothracki.  I mean, not that I could have done much anyway, SEEING THAT I WAS DEDED NIGHT 1!!!!!


----------



## DLD PE

vhab49_PE said:


> I knew there were non townies in the townie thread.... I did however think it was @DuranDuran and someone else, not @Dothracki.  I mean, not that I could have done much anyway, SEEING THAT I WAS DEDED NIGHT 1!!!!!


Dothracki was never in the townie thread.


----------



## NikR_PE

I got too busy to play but ....


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

DuranDuran said:


> Dothracki was never in the townie thread.


Well everyone else was.  I knew one of the people's was not a townie...  It seemed like too many people who were unverified.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

vhab49_PE said:


> Well everyone else was.  I knew one of the people's was not a townie...  It seemed like too many people who were unverified.


It was JayKay - see the screenshot that hurt me.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

MadamPirate PE said:


> It was JayKay - see the screenshot that hurt me.


Yes I know this now.... But people.kept showing up in the 'townie' thread... And I had no idea who had verifed anyone... And I was so ded.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

JayKay PE said:


> I KNOW PUPPY PICS = MAFIA BUTOMG.


^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^



LyceeFruit PE said:


> Im mad that @RBHeadge PE hid this puppy development from us for 2 weeks






MadamPirate PE said:


> Agreed.






JayKay PE said:


> I CONCUR
> 
> *chugs eggnog*


see above


----------



## RBHeadge PE

MadamPirate PE said:


> Prince @squaretaper LIT AF PE heard a knocking at his door. Leaving Lady Square in bed, he rose and answered the knock. A hood was thrown over his head as he opened the door, and he was yanked from the room.
> 
> The prince put up quite the fight, but was overpowered. He was strangled with a silken cord and thrown out a window to the courtyard below.
> 
> The Mafia win.
> 
> Doctor: @RBHeadge PE
> 
> Cop: @LyceeFruit PE
> 
> Mafia: @CUniverse @NikR_PE @JayKay PE @Dothracki


There was four mafia!?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

I wasn’t maf! I feckin’ told y’alls.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

I can't math. I thought there were 3 mafia.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Good game all.

I'm honestly not sure how I survived


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I FRICKING CALLED @Dothracki

(but I didn't anticipate JK)


----------



## Dothracki PE

I was not in the townie thread, I tried to get invited, but it didn't work. I think we got lucky that there was a 4th mafia that everyone assumed was just 3. Even though @CUniverse was not playing.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
> 
> see above


yeah but there are other threads you could have shared puppy pics in!


----------



## DLD PE

Well, this will make the game easier in the future. I know who I'm voting for from now on for the next year-and-a-half!


----------



## Dothracki PE

Final vote record


----------



## DLD PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> There was four mafia!?


----------



## JayKay PE

DuranDuran said:


>


Yup. I lied in my original analysis and said/pushed there being only three mafia. Not sure if a miscalculation on mod part or not, but it’s totes true.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

JayKay PE said:


> Yup. I lied in my original analysis and said/pushed there being only three mafia. Not sure if a miscalculation on mod part or not, but it’s totes true.


All the 15 player games before have had 4 maf, so I went with it.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Double post! Oops!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

@LyceeFruit PE The Girl is going to her forever home tomorrow!!


----------



## SaltySteve PE

.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

SaltySteve said:


> .
> 
> View attachment 19605


welcome back


----------



## MadamPirate PE

SaltySteve said:


> .
> 
> View attachment 19605


I was gonna tag you in the spam thread, but you haven't been around. Good to see you! How's things?


----------



## JayKay PE

SaltySteve said:


> .
> 
> View attachment 19605


@SaltySteve r u maf


----------



## Roarbark

Rekt.


----------



## SaltySteve PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> welcome back


Thanks!!! Sorry I just dipped out mid game. Shit got crazy then it got dead then I just had no motivation to even think about PE related stuff. 



MadamPirate PE said:


> I was gonna tag you in the spam thread, but you haven't been around. Good to see you! How's things?


I was in my email and saw yall going back and forth in the gtalk thread.



JayKay PE said:


> @SaltySteve r u maf


I can neither confirm nor deny that to be true.

Missed you guys.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> @LyceeFruit PE The Girl is going to her forever home tomorrow!!


Will trade Banjo for your foster pup


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

So are we restarting Monday? @JayKay PE ?


----------



## DLD PE

I'm out until Dec. 1st.

Have a great Thanksgiving everyone!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

I'm good for next week. We could start on/after Dec 2 if that makes things easier.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I'm not sure what my schedule looks like next week. I'm kinda in limbo with work at the moment. But you can put me down anyway.


----------



## Dothracki PE

I am in


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

I'm in. Also, NOT MAF.


----------



## JayKay PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> So are we restarting Monday? @JayKay PE ?


Wait. I wasn’t sure if we were doing a big group one or more?

I can do whatever everyone else wants to do.


----------



## DLD PE

JayKay PE said:


> Wait. I wasn’t sure if we were doing a big group one or more?
> 
> I can do whatever everyone else wants to do.


If before Dec 1st, I'm out.  I can't vote for @JayKay PEanyway if she's mod.    I'll be happy to be a NPC.

I'll play after the 1st though.  I'll need something during the 7-10 WTTS.


----------



## Roarbark

Happy Thanksgiving everyone! I'm back in in the next game. Assuming I remember.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

JayKay PE said:


> Wait. I wasn’t sure if we were doing a big group one or more?
> 
> I can do whatever everyone else wants to do.


A quick 1 week game might not be a bad idea next week. Then as more newbies post in the WttS we can recruit them for a massive game the following week.



DuranDuran said:


> If before Dec 1st, I'm out.  I can't vote for @JayKay PEanyway if she's mod.    I'll be happy to be a NPC.
> 
> I'll play after the 1st though.  I'll need something during the 7-10 WTTS.


You'll probably have your results the morning of Dec 7 or 8.*

*Jan 5th in Pennsylvania or Georgia.


----------



## JayKay PE

Lol, I could mod this week for a quick round, but it wouldn't be a normal "jaykay" round.  Work became a shitshow, so I'm trying to get as much done as possible before my RDO this Friday.

@RBHeadge PE, @squaretaper LIT AF PE, @ChebyshevII PE, @vhab49_PE, @chart94, @DuranDuran, @SaltySteve, @LyceeFruit PE, @tj_PE, @Roarbark, @txjennah PE, @Dothracki, @blybrook PE, @rebecca1, @NikR_PE, @jean15paul_PE, @MadamPirate PE, @Unintended Max, P.E. (because bffs), @Road Guy (if you want to attempt).

AND ANYONE ELSE WHO WANTS TO JOIN.  I'll start a game on Tuesday.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

in


----------



## Dothracki PE




----------



## beccabun PE

in


----------



## MadamPirate PE

in


----------



## txjennah PE

I'm out this week.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

In


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

In


----------



## SaltySteve PE

DuranDuran said:


> If before Dec 1st, I'm out.  I can't vote for @JayKay PEanyway if she's mod.    I'll be happy to be a NPC.
> 
> I'll play after the 1st though.  I'll need something during the 7-10 WTTS.


Are you taking your test on the 1st?!?!?! Good luck, I couldn't bring myself to be the guinea pig for NCEES with this first round of testers so I'm shooting for the end of January for my test date.



JayKay PE said:


> Lol, I could mod this week for a quick round, but it wouldn't be a normal "jaykay" round.  Work became a shitshow, so I'm trying to get as much done as possible before my RDO this Friday.
> 
> @RBHeadge PE, @squaretaper LIT AF PE, @ChebyshevII PE, @vhab49_PE, @chart94, @DuranDuran, @SaltySteve, @LyceeFruit PE, @tj_PE, @Roarbark, @txjennah PE, @Dothracki, @blybrook PE, @rebecca1, @NikR_PE, @jean15paul_PE, @MadamPirate PE, @Unintended Max, P.E. (because bffs), @Road Guy (if you want to attempt).
> 
> AND ANYONE ELSE WHO WANTS TO JOIN.  I'll start a game on Tuesday.


I'm in!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

JayKay PE said:


> I could mod this week for a quick round


INNNNNN


----------



## User1

I think I'm out this week. Too much going on and driving all day Friday!


----------



## JayKay PE

tj_PE said:


> I think I'm out this week. Too much going on and driving all day Friday!


*jaykay at thought of quarantining and abandoning tj to the open roads*


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Deleted post.

Edit: I'm not awake yet.


----------



## Dothracki PE

SaltySteve said:


> Are you taking your test on the 1st?!?!?! Good luck, I couldn't bring myself to be the guinea pig for NCEES with this first round of testers so I'm shooting for the end of January for my test date.
> 
> I'm in!!!


I too waited a little bit and let @DuranDuran be a scout and report back. So I scheduled mine 10 days after December 1st.


----------



## DLD PE

SaltySteve said:


> Are you taking your test on the 1st?!?!?! Good luck, I couldn't bring myself to be the guinea pig for NCEES with this first round of testers so I'm shooting for the end of January for my test date.
> 
> I'm in!!!


Thanks!  Yes, exam for me is tomorrow.  I'm point man (guinea pig, sacrificial lamb, etc.)


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

DuranDuran said:


> Thanks!  Yes, exam for me is tomorrow.  I'm point man (guinea pig, sacrificial lamb, etc.)


GOOD LUCK!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DLD PE

Dothracki said:


> I too waited a little bit and let @DuranDuran be a scout and report back. So I scheduled mine 10 days after December 1st.


Thanks for assigning me the role


----------



## Roarbark

JayKay PE said:


> Lol, I could mod this week for a quick round, but it wouldn't be a normal "jaykay" round.  Work became a shitshow, so I'm trying to get as much done as possible before my RDO this Friday.
> 
> @RBHeadge PE, @squaretaper LIT AF PE, @ChebyshevII PE, @vhab49_PE, @chart94, @DuranDuran, @SaltySteve, @LyceeFruit PE, @tj_PE, @Roarbark, @txjennah PE, @Dothracki, @blybrook PE, @rebecca1, @NikR_PE, @jean15paul_PE, @MadamPirate PE, @Unintended Max, P.E. (because bffs), @Road Guy (if you want to attempt).
> 
> AND ANYONE ELSE WHO WANTS TO JOIN.  I'll start a game on Tuesday.


Roarbark is in.


----------



## Roarbark

DuranDuran said:


> Thanks!  Yes, exam for me is tomorrow.  I'm point man (guinea pig, sacrificial lamb, etc.)


GOOD LUCK!


----------



## SaltySteve PE

Dothracki said:


> I too waited a little bit and let @DuranDuran be a scout and report back. So I scheduled mine 10 days after December 1st.


10 days is just long enough for them to realize something is messed up but not enough time to figure out what and make any meaningful changes. You're apart of the first wave at 10 days.


----------



## chart94 PE

JayKay PE said:


> Lol, I could mod this week for a quick round, but it wouldn't be a normal "jaykay" round.  Work became a shitshow, so I'm trying to get as much done as possible before my RDO this Friday.
> 
> @RBHeadge PE, @squaretaper LIT AF PE, @ChebyshevII PE, @vhab49_PE, @chart94, @DuranDuran, @SaltySteve, @LyceeFruit PE, @tj_PE, @Roarbark, @txjennah PE, @Dothracki, @blybrook PE, @rebecca1, @NikR_PE, @jean15paul_PE, @MadamPirate PE, @Unintended Max, P.E. (because bffs), @Road Guy (if you want to attempt).
> 
> AND ANYONE ELSE WHO WANTS TO JOIN.  I'll start a game on Tuesday.


sure


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

In I am

Good fortune to @DuranDuran and @Dothracki I am wishing


----------



## Dothracki PE

SaltySteve said:


> 10 days is just long enough for them to realize something is messed up but not enough time to figure out what and make any meaningful changes. You're apart of the first wave at 10 days.


Maybe I'll be a part of the first group that they give a big curve to. Unlikely though.


----------



## Roarbark

jean15paul_PE said:


> In I am
> 
> Good fortune to @DuranDuran and @Dothracki I am wishing


Watching The Mandolorian, are you?


----------



## NikR_PE

JayKay PE said:


> Lol, I could mod this week for a quick round, but it wouldn't be a normal "jaykay" round.  Work became a shitshow, so I'm trying to get as much done as possible before my RDO this Friday.
> 
> @RBHeadge PE, @squaretaper LIT AF PE, @ChebyshevII PE, @vhab49_PE, @chart94, @DuranDuran, @SaltySteve, @LyceeFruit PE, @tj_PE, @Roarbark, @txjennah PE, @Dothracki, @blybrook PE, @rebecca1, @NikR_PE, @jean15paul_PE, @MadamPirate PE, @Unintended Max, P.E. (because bffs), @Road Guy (if you want to attempt).
> 
> AND ANYONE ELSE WHO WANTS TO JOIN.  I'll start a game on Tuesday.


In


----------



## JayKay PE

* IT'S TIME FOR ANOTHER JK-MOD ROUND!  *

*Super quick.  Super dirty.  Super dry.  Like my favorite martini. *

There are townsfolk (townies) and Mafia members. Townsfolk are going to try to eliminate the Mafia with extreme prejudice before the Mafia eliminates them. The game ends when either all of the Mafia is eliminated (town wins), or there are fewer townsfolk than Mafia members (Mafia wins).

*The game will start today, Tuesday December 1, 2020.  Lynching will be allowed on the first day. Mafia can lynch the first night.*

The Mafia members are going to privately tell me who they would like to eliminate during the night. I will reveal to everyone what happened the next morning with some delightful storytelling.

During the day, everybody (townsfolk and Mafia) will publicly vote for a person to eliminate; I will eliminate the person with the most votes at the end of the day and reveal what their role was.

In addition to regular townsfolk and members of the Mafia, there is also a Doctor and a Cop. The Doctor can choose someone to “save” during the night; if they choose the same person the Mafia chose, then that player will escape elimination by the Mafia that night. The Cop can “investigate” players during the night.

The Mafia members know who each other are, but no one knows anyone else’s role except me. I have sent more specific instructions to the members of the Mafia, the Doctor, and the Cop. If you did not receive a PM from me, then you are a regular townsfolk/townie.

*Standard EB-mafia game rules apply which means PMing is allowed!!  Please keep all trash talk in the thread and don’t take things too seriously!*

You may use this thread to vote and post about the game. Anyone (playing or not playing, eliminated or not) can use this thread to speculate, discuss, accuse, or otherwise participate in the game; just please make sure to follow regular EB forum guidelines.

To vote on a person to eliminate, mention me @JayKay PE and tell me specifically that 1) you are voting and 2) the username of the person you are voting to eliminate.

Example: @JayKay PE I vote for @LyceeFruit PE because they're always mafia (NOT TRUE, screams @LyceeFruit PE from the background as they're pulled towards the woodchipper....again)

*Please submit your votes by 9:00 PM EST/8:00 PM Central/7:00 PM Mountain/6:00 PM Pacific Time/Whatever Roar and Bly-time* ; I will count votes after that time as being for the next day. 

*PLEASE NOTE THAT THE VOTE SUBMITTAL TIME IS EARLIER THIS ROUND BECAUSE I AM OLD AND WANT TO ATTEMPT TO GO TO BED EARLY WHILE WORKING DURING THE PANDEMIC.*

Your vote only counts if you are playing and not yet eliminated. If there is a tie for most votes, I will pick one of the voted users at random and/or require the tied players to send me 10 rounds of 'rock, paper, scissors'. If there are no votes, I will pick a person at random (i.e. role will not matter) to eliminate; suffice it to say it’s in both groups’ best interest to vote for at least one person. 

Finally, you are not allowed to reveal your role, privately or publicly, after you have been eliminated. You may not post screengrabs of private messages in this thread.

For reference, the 13 players in this round are:

@RBHeadge PE, @Dothracki, @rebecca1, @MadamPirate PE, @LyceeFruit PE, @ChebyshevII PE, @SaltySteve, @squaretaper LIT AF PE, @Roarbark, @chart94, @jean15paul_PE, @NikR_PE, and @DuranDuran (because we're starting on December 1, and you said you could play if we started today, GOOD LUCK ON YOUR EXAM, WE ALL BELIEVE IN YOU!!!!)

I already sent out messages for specific roles. If you did not receive a message, then you are a regular townie.

If you have any questions, or you would like me to tell you which players are still standing, please let me know.

Good luck to everyone!  Let's have fun!


----------



## JayKay PE

NikR_PE said:


> In


I SNUCK YOU IN LITERALLY AS I WAS SENDING OUT PMS/POSTING.  YOU'RE SO LUCKY.


----------



## JayKay PE

Also, guys.  Guys.  Compadres.  Friends.  

This was supposed to be a small/quick round.  What is this 13 player nonsense?

How big is the Christmas round going to be?


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

JayKay PE said:


> Also, guys.  Guys.  Compadres.  Friends.
> 
> This was supposed to be a small/quick round.  What is this 13 player nonsense?
> 
> How big is the Christmas round going to be?


yuge


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

JayKay PE said:


> Lol, I could mod this week for a quick round, but it wouldn't be a normal "jaykay" round.  Work became a shitshow, so I'm trying to get as much done as possible before my RDO this Friday.
> 
> @RBHeadge PE, @squaretaper LIT AF PE, @ChebyshevII PE, @vhab49_PE, @chart94, @DuranDuran, @SaltySteve, @LyceeFruit PE, @tj_PE, @Roarbark, @txjennah PE, @Dothracki, @blybrook PE, @rebecca1, @NikR_PE, @jean15paul_PE, @MadamPirate PE, @Unintended Max, P.E. (because bffs), @Road Guy (if you want to attempt).
> 
> AND ANYONE ELSE WHO WANTS TO JOIN.  I'll start a game on Tuesday.


Damn. I missed it.


----------



## JayKay PE

vhab49_PE said:


> Damn. I missed it.


GUESS WHO'S GONNA MAYBE BE AN NPC WITH @tj_PE????


----------



## SaltySteve PE

Good morning everyone!

GOODLUCK @DuranDuran!!! Let us know how it goes!


----------



## DLD PE

@JayKay PE I vote for @JayKay PE.  She's modding which makes her ultra suspish.

Vote change pending on more info...and if I have any brain left tonight.


----------



## JayKay PE

Current vote:

1 @JayKay PE (duran)


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

GOOD LUCK @DuranDuran


----------



## Dothracki PE

I'm vicariously stressing out for @DuranDuran or is that just me stressing out for my exam in 10 days?


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Roarbark said:


> Watching The Mandolorian, are you?


Watching the Mandolorian I am.

But inspired by the Lego Star Wars Holiday Special that was


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Dothracki said:


> I'm vicariously stressing out for @DuranDuran or is that just me stressing out for my exam in 10 days?


A little bit of column A; a little bit of column B


----------



## JayKay PE

Dothracki said:


> I'm vicariously stressing out for @DuranDuran or is that just me stressing out for my exam in 10 days?


----------



## MadamPirate PE

morning!


----------



## chart94 PE

good day to you


----------



## NikR_PE

JayKay PE said:


> I SNUCK YOU IN LITERALLY AS I WAS SENDING OUT PMS/POSTING.  YOU'RE SO LUCKY.


Thanks. I saw your reminder for Duran and realized.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> GOOD LUCK @DuranDuran


Good luck @DuranDuran! I want to see a username change next week!



Dothracki said:


> I'm vicariously stressing out for @DuranDuran or is that just me stressing out for my exam in 10 days?


yes


----------



## JayKay PE

I like when I'm mod.  It means I can react to everyone's post and no one suspects me.

@RBHeadge PE, I passed and it took me over 6-months to change my username (mostly because I forgot).  MAYBE DURAN WILL KEEP US IN SUSPENSE ABOUT IT.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

JayKay PE said:


> I like when I'm mod.  It means I can react to everyone's post and no one suspects me.


There were so many times I wanted to laugh react last round, but if I did, I'd have given away what was really going on.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

JayKay PE said:


> MAYBE DURAN WILL KEEP US IN SUSPENSE ABOUT IT.


----------



## chart94 PE

JayKay PE said:


> I like when I'm mod.  It means I can react to everyone's post and no one suspects me.
> 
> @RBHeadge PE, I passed and it took me over 6-months to change my username (mostly because I forgot).  MAYBE DURAN WILL KEEP US IN SUSPENSE ABOUT IT.


The only thing that sucks about taking it early... no name change for another year


----------



## MadamPirate PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> JayKay PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> MAYBE DURAN WILL KEEP US IN SUSPENSE ABOUT IT.
Click to expand...

He'll have to change it to DuranDuran Almost PE - can't be DuranDuran PE until he has his license. That's why mine didn't change til January this year.


----------



## Dothracki PE

MadamPirate PE said:


> He'll have to change it to DuranDuran Almost PE - can't be DuranDuran PE until he has his license. That's why mine didn't change til January this year.


or ME2EE2PE?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Dothracki said:


> or ME2EE2PE?


More like -ABPE. That's acceptable. :rotflmao:


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Also, not maf! Yayyyy!


----------



## JayKay PE

Current vote:

x1 @JayKay PE (duran)


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

@JayKay PE I vote for...*runs [SIZE=115%]יד[/SIZE] down the page* @Dothracki because they have access to bagels and I don't.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Aight, who's maf?


----------



## MadamPirate PE

@rebecca1 you maf?


----------



## MadamPirate PE

@jean15paul_PE you maf?


----------



## MadamPirate PE

@Roarbark you maf?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

MadamPirate PE said:


> Aight, who's maf?


It not me.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

MadamPirate PE said:


> Aight, who's maf?


No, he's on first.


----------



## Dothracki PE

@JayKay PE random name wheel chooses @LyceeFruit PE


----------



## beccabun PE

MadamPirate PE said:


> @rebecca1 you maf?


not maf


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Dothracki said:


> @JayKay PE random name wheel chooses @LyceeFruit PE
> 
> View attachment 19673


rude


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

not maf y'all


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Dothracki said:


> @JayKay PE random name wheel chooses @LyceeFruit PE
> 
> View attachment 19673


WHEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## JayKay PE

Current vote:

x1 @JayKay PE (duran)

x1 @Dothracki (square)

x1 @LyceeFruit PE (doth)


----------



## beccabun PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> rude


it is kinda neat how your name does like a powerpoint transition effect with confetti


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

rebecca1 said:


> it is kinda neat how your name does like a powerpoint transition effect with confetti


We need more confetti in life...


----------



## Roarbark

MadamPirate PE said:


> @Roarbark you maf?


I am not



ChebyshevII PE said:


> No, he's on first.


Who's on first?  

@JayKay PE I vote for pringles to be packed in with a spring so when you open it they fly everywhere, but it's really exciting.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Roarbark said:


> Who's on first?


Yes.


----------



## JayKay PE

Current vote:

x1 @JayKay PE (duran)

x1 @Dothracki (square)

x1 @LyceeFruit PE (doth)

x1 Aggressive pringles in a can (roar)


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

JayKay PE said:


> Lol, I could mod this week for a quick round, but it wouldn't be a normal "jaykay" round.  Work became a shitshow, so I'm trying to get as much done as possible before my RDO this Friday.
> 
> @RBHeadge PE, @squaretaper LIT AF PE, @ChebyshevII PE, @vhab49_PE, @chart94, @DuranDuran, @SaltySteve, @LyceeFruit PE, @tj_PE, @Roarbark, @txjennah PE, @Dothracki, @blybrook PE, @rebecca1, @NikR_PE, @jean15paul_PE, @MadamPirate PE, @Unintended Max, P.E. (because bffs), @Road Guy (if you want to attempt).
> 
> AND ANYONE ELSE WHO WANTS TO JOIN.  I'll start a game on Tuesday.


No thank you.


----------



## JayKay PE

Unintended Max said:


> No thank you.


----------



## NikR_PE

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> We need more confetti in life...


Spaghetti works too.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> We need more confetti in life...





NikR_PE said:


> Spaghetti works too.


Debate time: which one is harder to clean up?


----------



## NikR_PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Debate time: which one is harder to clean up?


Cheb with 104 kids you have a good sample size. You should do a study. After all as engineers, we believe in hard data.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NikR_PE said:


> Cheb with 104 kids you have a good sample size. You should do a study. After all as engineers, we believe in hard data.


Personal experience doesn't really count as data if it's not recorded properly.

That said...I'd clean up spaghetti over confetti any day.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> We need more confetti in life...


confetti is not environmentally friendly.


----------



## NikR_PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Personal experience doesn't really count as data if it's not recorded properly.
> 
> That said...I'd clean up spaghetti over confetti any day.


serious Q. isn't vacuuming confetti easier?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NikR_PE said:


> serious Q. isn't vacuuming confetti easier?


Depends on how small it is, and where it lands.

So I guess a qualifier is in order. If it's on carpet, confetti. If it's on hard surfaces, spaghetti.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> confetti *humans *is are not environmentally friendly.


FIFY


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Depends on how small it is, and where it lands.
> 
> So I guess a qualifier is in order. If it's on carpet, confetti. If it's on hard surfaces, spaghetti.


Doesn't matter, it all burns the same in a wildfire *sobs in Californian*


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

MadamPirate PE said:


> @jean15paul_PE you maf?


not maf. you?


----------



## beccabun PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Debate time: which one is harder to clean up?


Need more details. What type of spaghetti? Is sauce involved? What type of sauce? What type of confetti? What cleaning supplies do I have? Am I cleaning this off a floor or clothes/myself? How long do I have?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

rebecca1 said:


> Need more details. What type of spaghetti? Is sauce involved? What type of sauce? What type of confetti? What cleaning supplies do I have? Am I cleaning this off a floor or clothes/myself? How long do I have?


This is getting too complicated.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

rebecca1 said:


> Need more details. What type of spaghetti? Is sauce involved? What type of sauce? What type of confetti? What cleaning supplies do I have? Am I cleaning this off a floor or clothes/myself? How long do I have?


Hypothetical cleaning is next-level adulting. :rotflmao:


----------



## beccabun PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> This is getting too complicated.






squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> Hypothetical cleaning is next-level adulting. :rotflmao:


Hey, I'm 3 days away from the 6 week mark from my exam, anything to get my mind off the pending results is welcome.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

rebecca1 said:


> anything to get my mind off the pending results is welcome


You need more SPAM in your life:


----------



## MadamPirate PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> not maf. you?


negative


----------



## MadamPirate PE

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> Doesn't matter, it all burns the same in a wildfire *sobs in Californian*


fecking gender reveals.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

rebecca1 said:


> Hey, I'm 3 days away from the 6 week mark from my exam, anything to get my mind off the pending results is welcome.


You got this, bb.

Which exam did you take again?


----------



## beccabun PE

MadamPirate PE said:


> You got this, bb.
> 
> Which exam did you take again?


Architectural Engineering. I've got that degree plus a civil degree so i was hoping the structural section wouldn't suck so much. Don't reallyyyyy know how that worked out for me...


----------



## MadamPirate PE

rebecca1 said:


> Architectural Engineering. I've got that degree plus a civil degree so i was hoping the structural section wouldn't suck so much. Don't reallyyyyy know how that worked out for me...


You got this!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

rebecca1 said:


> Architectural Engineering. I've got that degree plus a civil degree so i was hoping the structural section wouldn't suck so much. Don't reallyyyyy know how that worked out for me...


Ohhhh, a VERY rare ArchE in the wild! *grabs binoculars*

But...but...yer profile says Electrical? I so confuse.


----------



## beccabun PE

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> Ohhhh, a VERY rare ArchE in the wild! *grabs binoculars*
> 
> But...but...yer profile says Electrical? I so confuse.


My ArchE degree got me a job as an electrical engineer at an A/E firm where the boss is a fan of hiring ArchEs


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

rebecca1 said:


> Architectural Engineering. I've got that degree plus a civil degree so i was hoping the structural section wouldn't suck so much. Don't reallyyyyy know how that worked out for me...






squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> Ohhhh, a VERY rare ArchE in the wild! *grabs binoculars*
> 
> But...but...yer profile says Electrical? I so confuse.






rebecca1 said:


> My ArchE degree got me a job as an electrical engineer at an A/E firm where the boss is a fan of hiring ArchEs


This is a very interesting combination of skillsets. Demand all the moneys!! Esp if you live in most states where your PE won't be discipline specific.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

rebecca1 said:


> Need more details. What type of spaghetti? Is sauce involved? What type of sauce? What type of confetti? What cleaning supplies do I have? Am I cleaning this off a floor or clothes/myself? How long do I have?


This whole time I though we were debating cleaning up spaghetti vs pringles. This is what happens when you skim.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> rebecca1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Architectural Engineering. I've got that degree plus a civil degree so i was hoping the structural section wouldn't suck so much. Don't reallyyyyy know how that worked out for me...
> 
> 
> 
> Ohhhh, a VERY rare ArchE in the wild! *grabs binoculars*
> 
> But...but...yer profile says Electrical? I so confuse.
Click to expand...

you aren't alone.



rebecca1 said:


> My ArchE degree got me a job as an electrical engineer at an A/E firm where the boss is a fan of hiring ArchEs


I'm still confused. Do you do electrical work at the A/E firm or is it more ArchE work?


----------



## Roarbark

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Debate time: which one is harder to clean up?


Depends on the surface.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> I'm still confused. Do you do electrical work at the A/E firm or is it more ArchE work?


@rebecca1 make an old dumb engineer smarter please. Is there such a thing as ArchE work? I assumed (misunderstood?) that ArchE was basically a jack of all trades of construction. So some civil, some electrical, some MEP, etc. But nothing existed that was specifically ArchE. Is that right or am I just all messed up?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> @rebecca1 make an old dumb engineer smarter please. Is there such a thing as ArchE work? I assumed (misunderstood?) that ArchE was basically a jack of all trades of construction. So some civil, some electrical, some MEP, etc. But nothing existed that was specifically ArchE. Is that right or am I just all messed up?


There's a whole thread on it in the HoF Forum:



HoF threads are always an entertaining read


----------



## SaltySteve PE

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> We need more confetti in life...


----------



## SaltySteve PE

I've been watching lectures on Kirchoff's Voltage and Current laws all day.... my brain hurts.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> ArchE was basically a jack of all trades of construction. So some civil, some electrical, some MEP, etc


Haha! It's basically an architect who can math real good.  OHHHHHHHHHHHHH *pew pew fingers*


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

SaltySteve said:


> I've been watching lectures on Kirchoff's Voltage and Current laws all day.... my brain hurts.


You might say it's...turned into MESH?

*ba dum tss*


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SaltySteve said:


> I've been watching lectures on Kirchoff's Voltage and Current laws all day.... my brain hurts.


Sounds like you really NODE what you're talking about!


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

nerds


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

jean15paul_PE said:


> nerds


I just knew two years of being a circuits lab instructor would come in handy one day.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Okay, I reread the part of that AE thread (before it went off the rails) and I think I have a better grasp on what AEs do now.

_narrator__: he didn't_


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

RBHeadge PE said:


> _narrator__: he didn't_


Scott Pilgrim vibes. Like it.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Scott Pilgrim vibes. Like it.


Close, I was going more Arrested Development.

I rewatched Scott Pilgrim a couple months ago, great movie. And way way better than I remember it. It kinda amazing to see how many future stars were in that movie.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

I about to vote for the 7th person on the mod's list of players. #random day 1


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

JayKay PE said:


> For reference, the 13 players in this round are:
> 
> @RBHeadge PE, @Dothracki, @rebecca1, @MadamPirate PE, @LyceeFruit PE, @ChebyshevII PE, @SaltySteve, @squaretaper LIT AF PE, @Roarbark, @chart94, @jean15paul_PE, @NikR_PE, and @DuranDuran (because we're starting on December 1, and you said you could play if we started today, GOOD LUCK ON YOUR EXAM, WE ALL BELIEVE IN YOU!!!!)


Ooooo, it's not in alphabetical order... the suspense!

@JayKay PE I vote for @SaltySteve


----------



## DLD PE

Who's maf?  Anyway, Im exhausted.  I'll vote tomorrow-ish.


----------



## JayKay PE

Current vote:

x1 @JayKay PE (duran)

x1 @Dothracki (square)

x1 @LyceeFruit PE (doth)

x1 Aggressive pringles in a can (roar)
x1 @SaltySteve (JP)


----------



## SaltySteve PE

@JayKay PE mark me down as voting for @Dothracki. Random save yo neck vote. I've not got any real reads on people yet.


----------



## DLD PE

@JayKay PE I vote for @chart94 via randomizer (MiniME)


----------



## Dothracki PE

SaltySteve said:


> @JayKay PE mark me down as voting for @Dothracki. Random save yo neck vote. I've not got any real reads on people yet.


I'm not mafia so you are wasting your vote


----------



## JayKay PE

Current vote:

x1 @chart94 (duran)

x1 @Dothracki (square, salty)

x1 @LyceeFruit PE (doth)

x1 Aggressive pringles in a can (roar)
x1 @SaltySteve (JP)


----------



## Roarbark

JayKay PE said:


> Current vote:
> 
> x1 @chart94 (duran)
> 
> x1 @Dothracki (square, salty)
> 
> x1 @LyceeFruit PE (doth)
> 
> x1 Aggressive pringles in a can (roar)
> x1 @SaltySteve (JP)


I'd just like to point out that Doth has doth have 2 votes based on the above tally.


----------



## SaltySteve PE

Roarbark said:


> I'd just like to point out that Doth has doth have 2 votes based on the above tally.


He could always demand a recount or claim mass voting fraud in the system.


----------



## DLD PE

@JayKay PE i vote for @squaretaper LIT AF PE for picking on Doth. Gotta stand up for my fellow PE exam takers!


----------



## JayKay PE

Roarbark said:


> I'd just like to point out that Doth has doth have 2 votes based on the above tally.


It’s super hard to edit things on the phone. And I’m too lazy to actually change this. 
 

QUICK AND DIRTY JAYKAY ROUND


----------



## JayKay PE

Current vote:

x2 @Dothracki (square, salty)

x1 @LyceeFruit PE (doth)

x1 Aggressive pringles in a can (roar)

x1 @SaltySteve (JP)

x1 @squaretaper LIT AF PE (Duran)


----------



## JayKay PE

10 min


----------



## SaltySteve PE

@JayKay PE changed my vote to @squaretaper LIT AF PE.


----------



## JayKay PE

Current vote:

x1 @Dothracki (square)

x1 @LyceeFruit PE (doth)

x1 Aggressive pringles in a can (roar)

x1 @SaltySteve (JP)

x2 @squaretaper LIT AF PE (Duran, salty)


----------



## JayKay PE

2 minutes


----------



## beccabun PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> you aren't alone.
> 
> I'm still confused. Do you do electrical work at the A/E firm or is it more ArchE work?


I did mostly electrical, but i also did a lot of stuff with lighting that sometimes felt more architect based. Overall, my A/E degree felt like an MEP degree with a lot of structural


----------



## beccabun PE

@JayKay PElast minute vote for @Dothracki


----------



## JayKay PE

Time!!!


----------



## JayKay PE

Current vote:

x2 @Dothracki (square, beccabun)

x1 @LyceeFruit PE (doth)

x1 Aggressive pringles in a can (roar)

x1 @SaltySteve (JP)

x2 @squaretaper LIT AF PE (Duran, salty)

@Dothracki and @squaretaper LIT AF PE, please send me 10 rounds of RPS by 9:30 EST


----------



## Roarbark

rebecca1 said:


> @JayKay PElast minute vote for @Dothracki


Spicy.


----------



## Dothracki PE

JayKay PE said:


> Current vote:
> 
> x2 @Dothracki (square, beccabun)
> 
> x1 @LyceeFruit PE (doth)
> 
> x1 Aggressive pringles in a can (roar)
> 
> x1 @SaltySteve (JP)
> 
> x2 @squaretaper LIT AF PE (Duran, salty)
> 
> @Dothracki and @squaretaper LIT AF PE, please send me 10 rounds of RPS by 9:30 EST


Sent


----------



## JayKay PE

Lalalalala, watching romantic drama series and not paying as much attention to this as I should be.


----------



## JayKay PE

Time on RPS.


----------



## JayKay PE

Also got distracted by a video on smart pivoting sorter used for parcels.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

JayKay PE said:


> Also got distracted by a video on smart pivoting sorter used for parcels.


Oooo. Was it my stuff?


----------



## JayKay PE

"Are you sure this is the right house?"  @vhab49_PE asked, squinting at the gaudily decorated home.  "It seems...cheap.  And tacky."

@tj_PE scoffed from behind, rooting around in the gutted van to begin collected her 'tools'.  "This is the richest neighborhood in town and it's the holiday season.  Half these assholes are already in the Bahamas," she responded, adjusting her balaclava.  "Do you have your mask?"

"I have baklava."  @vhab49_PE stated, gesturing at the beautiful platter balanced precariously on the front dashboard.

This heist was off to a rocky start.

Lucky, @tj_PE was able to pop the side door lock of the home with ease.  @vhab49_PE held the door open quite nicely.  @tj_PE quickly moved deeper into the house, having researched beforehand and realizing that numerous photos had been posted of the interior during a previous 'best lawn' gala.  Rich people were weird.  

"This will be easy," they said to the trailing @vhab49_PE, who was opening up the various hallway closets, "We get in, grab all the small valuables.  We'll reset any jewelry, so they can't be traced, maybe keep a few of the nicer bits for us, and then we'll-"  They stopped at the loud thump from behind, highly honed thief reflexes kicking in.  When they realized the noise was repeating, and thus wasn't a person, they turned to chastise @vhab49_PE-

Who was staring at the corpse on the ground.

"What the-"

"Fudge.  In the van.  We should go."  @vhab49_PE promptly said, stepping over the body that appeared to have half of its face chewed off.  The meat glistened in a half-coagulated mass when @tj_PE's flashlight swept over it, revealing a leg that was bent in a direction no leg ever should but the hands were only impacted by minor superficial defense wounds.  Except for the head, where teeth marks could be seen in the exposed skull, the rest of the body seemed fairly...untouched.  Almost as if the person had a delayed response to whatever had killed them and hadn't felt threatened before death.

The more disturbing thing was that the body had been shoved into a linen closet, which meant whoever or whatever had done this might still be in the home.

"Let's...go eat some fudge," @tj_PE said quietly to the empty house, wondering if someone was watching silently from the third master bedroom.

@squaretaper LIT AF PE was lynched by the townfolk by RPS (they did not respond).  @squaretaper LIT AF PE was a normal (rich) person.

The remaining players are:

@RBHeadge PE, @Dothracki, @rebecca1, @MadamPirate PE, @LyceeFruit PE, @ChebyshevII PE, @SaltySteve, @Roarbark, @chart94, @jean15paul_PE, @NikR_PE, and @DuranDuran

The final vote was:

x2 @Dothracki (square, beccabun)

x1 @LyceeFruit PE (doth)

x1 Aggressive pringles in a can (roar)

x1 @SaltySteve (JP)

x2 @squaretaper LIT AF PE (Duran, salty)


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

I’m hardly surprised. I just wanna say, from the very depths of my heart, with as much sincerity I can muster, and with all the knowledge and wisdom of the Ancients, that I hate you all so much rn.


----------



## JayKay PE

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> I’m hardly surprised. I just wanna say, from the very depths of my heart, with as much sincerity I can muster, and with all the knowledge and wisdom of the Ancients, that I hate you all so much rn.


.........

*nervous laugh*


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE




----------



## JayKay PE

Sorry for the super short write-up.  Things just imploded at work.  So I’m hoping you guys kill each other quickly!!

--

@tj_PE and @vhab49_PE, after polishing off the baklava and fudge in the van, quickly began moving down the rest of the block, moving into another section of the development.  The unnatural silence was a little unnerving.  Yes, it was common for people to be gone for the holidays, but it seemed like nobody was in the area as they passed brightly lit houses that had all the decorations on outside but no lights on inside, except for a tastefully placed Christmas tree peaking partially through heavily curtained windows.

So busy paying attention to the houses, and having not seen any other vehicles in the road, they didn’t notice the obstacle in the way.

Good thing their van reminded them to keep their eyes on the road.

The front wheels went over with an easy thump, followed by grating metal as whatever they ran over caught on the undercarriage, and the back wheels struggled to by-pass the object since it had flipped from them hitting it.  The thieves stopped in the middle of the roadway, @vhab49_PE’s looking pointedly straight ahead and not in the rear-view mirror.  Their bone-white hands gripping the wheel tight enough that their nails were digging into their palms. 

@tj_PE, who was still in the back, unfortunately had windows to look out of, so they were able to confirm what they had run over wasn’t a garbage can or a member of a rampant raccoon infestation.  They chanced another small glimpse and fought down the nausea.

The body they had hit obviously was dead beforehand based on the red trail of blood leading from one of the houses, which was helpfully illuminated by a nearby Santa Claus.  A lone hand was in the road closer to the van, separated from the body after being hit by a 20 MPH slow cruising missile, but the body itself looked fairly untouched.  Similar to the other body found only a half hour ago in a linen closet.

In fact, if the scalp hadn’t been carefully peeled back from the hairline, allowing the stark white bone to shimmer in nearby fairy lights, @tj_PE would have thought all fault was their own and would have been calling their insurance company.

Not being a body disposal service, and being more worried about what they were involved in, @vhab49_PE and @tj_PE decided to go to the next block for their next hit.

@jean15paul_PE was killed by the mafia.

The remaining players are:

@RBHeadge PE, @Dothracki, @rebecca1, @MadamPirate PE, @LyceeFruit PE, @ChebyshevII PE, @SaltySteve, @Roarbark, @chart94, @NikR_PE, and @DuranDuran


----------



## DLD PE

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> I’m hardly surprised. I just wanna say, from the very depths of my heart, with as much sincerity I can muster, and with all the knowledge and wisdom of the Ancients, that I hate you all so much rn.


Sorry @squaretaper LIT AF PE!  I'm going to blame my careless voting on battle fatigue, trying to defend my fellow EE, and not trusting my MiniMe.

@JayKay PE I vote for NCEES for making me wake up in the middle of the night thinking about exam problems I may have missed....and also for making it so effing cold in the exam room.


----------



## JayKay PE

Current vote:

x1 Our Heartless Overlords and Master, NCEES (Duran)


----------



## RBHeadge PE

DuranDuran said:


> I vote for NCEES for making me wake up in the middle of the night thinking about exam problems I may have missed....and also for making it so effing cold in the exam room.


It hasn't even been a day yet. It's way too early for Phase 2. Go spam in the spam thead.


----------



## chart94 PE

How long do  results now take that it is all online?


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

chart94 said:


> How long do  results now take that it is all online?


He will know at least a week before I will. At least that is my guess.


----------



## DLD PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> It hasn't even been a day yet. It's way too early for Phase 2. Go spam in the spam thead.


WTTS has been condensed to about a week, so yes it's Phase 2 already, kind of like the Cosmic Calendar.


----------



## DLD PE

chart94 said:


> How long do  results now take that it is all online?


I was told 7-10 days.


----------



## DLD PE

TRIPLE


----------



## DLD PE

I really must be brain dead.  I can't even find the SPAM thread lol.


----------



## JayKay PE

*silently watches Duran's spiral downward*

I thought that happened after you took the test three times, not after CBT?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

DuranDuran said:


> WTTS has been condensed to about a week, so yes it's Phase 2 already, kind of like the Cosmic Calendar.


It's simple time dilation in a region of increased gravity. I'd say there's some serious gravity in your situation.


----------



## DLD PE

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> It's simple time dilation in a region of increased gravity. I'd say there's some serious gravity in your situation.


Pretty sure that's me in a nutshell.


----------



## DLD PE

JayKay PE said:


> *silently watches Duran's spiral downward*
> 
> I thought that happened after you took the test three times, not after CBT?


I don't....know?

Who's mafia?  Is it Day 2 yet?  Or just Phase 2?


----------



## SaltySteve PE

Morning everyone!


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

DuranDuran said:


> I was told 7-10 days.


Officially 7-10 days.
From what I've been seeing people post in the ME forum, it's more like 6-8 days in reality.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

also


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> also


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> also






squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


>


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

jean15paul_PE said:


>


Ghostie homies! I'm the left ghosty and JP is the right ghosty. Dexter and Sinister!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

chart94 said:


> How long do  results now take that it is all online?


It's the Tuesday the week after one took the test.


----------



## Dothracki PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> It's the Tuesday the week after one took the test.


----------



## JayKay PE

Current vote (still):

x1 Our Heartless Overlords and Master, NCEES, who are intentionally torturing the CBT testers (Duran)


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

@JayKay PE I vote for @jean15paul_PE because something something beating a dead horse something something.


----------



## beccabun PE

@JayKay PE I vote for @Dothrackiagain


----------



## JayKay PE

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> @JayKay PE I vote for @jean15paul_PE because something something beating a dead horse something something.


START YOUR ENGINES


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

@JayKay PE i vote for @SaltySteve


----------



## SaltySteve PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> @JayKay PE i vote for @SaltySteve


----------



## JayKay PE

Current vote:

x1 Our Heartless Overlords and Master, NCEES, who are intentionally torturing the CBT testers (Duran)

x1 @Dothracki (beccabun)

x1 @SaltySteve (lycee)


----------



## NikR_PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> It's the Tuesday the week after one took the test.


Its Tuesday because wednesday ...


----------



## MadamPirate PE

@NikR_PE you maf?


----------



## MadamPirate PE

@rebecca1 you maf?


----------



## MadamPirate PE

@DuranDuran you maf?


----------



## DLD PE

MadamPirate PE said:


> @DuranDuran you maf?


No.


----------



## beccabun PE

MadamPirate PE said:


> @rebecca1 you maf?


Not maf


----------



## SaltySteve PE

@rebecca1 I don't know your play style so let me ask you a question. Can you tell me your thoughts on how the vote went last night? Anything stand out to you as off?

@MadamPirate PE you've been awfully quiet today. What's your read on the situation?


----------



## SaltySteve PE

MadamPirate PE said:


> @NikR_PE you maf?






MadamPirate PE said:


> @rebecca1 you maf?






MadamPirate PE said:


> @DuranDuran you maf?


Not as quiet as I thought you had been since the last time I checked in. My bad. lol


----------



## MadamPirate PE

SaltySteve said:


> Not as quiet as I thought you had been since the last time I checked in. My bad. lol


I'm trying to pop in as I can. Also, @tj_PE isn't playing, so someone's gotta ask the "you maf" question!

As far as situation, it's still too early to tell, and RBH won't give us his read for at least another day.


----------



## SaltySteve PE

I haven't got much at the moment but I'm going to go out on a limb and say that @DuranDuran is in my Town lean list cause I feel like even if the RNG had selected him for a special role that JK would have rerolled him out of respect for him testing on Tuesday.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

MadamPirate PE said:


> RBH won't give us his read for at least another day


RBH is an unreliable narrator if they're also in play.


----------



## beccabun PE

SaltySteve said:


> @rebecca1 I don't know your play style so let me ask you a question. Can you tell me your thoughts on how the vote went last night? Anything stand out to you as off?


As a new player, I'm still figuring out everyone's style, so as wrong as this thought process might be, the first vote is just putting feelers out there. I kind of figured me voting at the last minute would be the most "off" thing.


----------



## JayKay PE

SaltySteve said:


> I haven't got much at the moment but I'm going to go out on a limb and say that @DuranDuran is in my Town lean list cause I feel like even if the RNG had selected him for a special role that JK would have rerolled him out of respect for him testing on Tuesday.


The only rolls I have are biscuit and belly.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

JayKay PE said:


> The only rolls I have are biscuit and belly.


Here, help yerself to a Biscuit.


----------



## NikR_PE

MadamPirate PE said:


> @NikR_PE you maf?


Not this round


----------



## SaltySteve PE

@LyceeFruit PE any reasoning behind your vote, or is it just random at this point?


----------



## Roarbark

@JayKay PE always sayin "I'm super busy, this isn't gonna be a real round" then hitting us with her latest gripping shortstory.


----------



## User1

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> Here, help yerself to a Biscuit.


SUSPISH


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

tj_PE said:


> SUSPISH


----------



## chart94 PE

That’s not too bad at all


----------



## chart94 PE

Based off of just jumping in I vote for @SaltySteve based off nothing at all


----------



## chart94 PE

chart94 said:


> Based off of just jumping in I vote for @SaltySteve based off nothing at all


@JayKay PE


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

SaltySteve said:


> @LyceeFruit PE any reasoning behind your vote, or is it just random at this point?


Rando


----------



## JayKay PE

Current vote:

x1 Our Heartless Overlords and Master, NCEES, who are intentionally torturing the CBT testers (Duran)

x1 @Dothracki (beccabun)

x2 @SaltySteve (lycee, chart)


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

JayKay PE said:


> The only rolls I have are biscuit and belly.


I hope you find someone who wants to munch on both!
(too much?)


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Roarbark said:


> @JayKay PE always sayin "I'm super busy, this isn't gonna be a real round" then hitting us with her latest gripping shortstory.


I thought the same thing.

@JayKay PE "life is crazy so I won't write much"
Also @JayKay PE *writes two pages of gripping mystery*


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> @JayKay PE I vote for @jean15paul_PE because something something beating a dead horse something something.


----------



## Dothracki PE

@JayKay PE I am going to vote for @rebecca1 partly in retaliation but also for her vote yesterday. As I've already said, I am not mafia and her voting for me is suspicious.


----------



## JayKay PE

Current vote:

x1 Our Heartless Overlords and Master, NCEES, who are intentionally torturing the CBT testers (Duran)

x1 @Dothracki (beccabun)

x2 @SaltySteve (lycee, chart)

x1 @rebecca1 (doth)


----------



## JayKay PE

Half hour


----------



## Roarbark

Tempted to spice up these votes.


----------



## JayKay PE

Ten minutes


----------



## JayKay PE

Five minutes


----------



## JayKay PE

Time


----------



## Roarbark

"I'm an idiot who can't write TIME!"


----------



## JayKay PE

This is out of spite towards @jean15paul_PE

"life is crazy so I won't write much"     

---

"I'm just saying, it's weird," @vhab49_PE mumbled, pulling on the parking brake, but @tj_PE had already scrambled out the van and was striding towards the next dark-but brightly lit by holiday lighting-house.  Carefully ignoring the dent in the front bumper, and the bit of something that definitely wasn't flesh-they didn't want to think about it- @vhab49_PE more reluctantly followed behind.  "Why haven't we seen anyone?  How are these-gulp-bodies being killed?  Why are they being shoved in closets?

"Why am I all alone...?" They said quietly, realizing that @tj_PE had already entered the house, leaving them shivering on the snow covered lawn.  Except for the single pair of footsteps, which @vhab49_PE now realized they should really be using the sidewalk or walkways because only intruders would be tromping through the snow, the lawn was pristine.  The temperature had dropped from the morning, when the plan had been sprung into action, so a thick crust had formed over the surface.

Aware that they should be following their comrade and help with the safe cracking, @tj_PE was good with door locks but anything over a B-rating needed @vhab49_PE's expert touch, but they were pretty content to crunch some snow underfoot. 

*crunch*

*crunch*

*crunch*

The last crunch was not from @vhab49_PE.

They whirled in place, heart lodged in their throat, and swallowed down their scream at the pair of reflective eyes watching them from the bushes.  It wasn't a cat; the...height was monstrous.  It couldn't be a dog either, since the almost neon orange hue trained on them were too feline in shape and nature.  Another crunch snapped through the cold air and the eyes narrowed slightly as the creature attempted to approach on a diagonal, as if to avoid @vhab49_PE though they could easily take them down.

A shout of joy from the house made @vhab49_PE whip around, only realizing too late that this left their back exposed.  A harsh yelp as they completed the 360-turn was ripped from their lungs and echoed off the empty houses, but...there was nothing behind them.

No giant creature.

No unblinking eyes.

Nothing.

Ignoring the call of concern from @tj_PE, @vhab49_PE shakily walked over to where they saw the eyes.  They had to make sure what they saw was real.  They had to make sure they weren't just imagining the animal.  If this was what had killed those other two bodies...They had to know.

Behind the fairly large hydrangea bush, leaves bone-dry but still sticking to the branches, they saw the ripped up sod and turf and snow piled into a somewhat oblong circular shape.  Below the bermed edge was various shredded scraps of cloth, fur, and bones.  Bones that were too big to be a racoons.  Or a cats.  Or a dogs.  

Bones that looked too similar to a medical textbooks to be anything other than human. 

Half-buried under the edge of snow pile, as if preserved, an unidentified body was exposed.  The skull had already been cracked open but the thin wisps of steam highlighted the fact that though this person was dead, it hadn't been for long.  @vhab49_PE backed up out of the nesting area before they could too closely look at the pooling blood that was rapidly coagulating in the cold, but which was flowing quickly enough from the body that it was creating a snowy slush halo.

They swallowed thickly against the dread when, further from the nest, they saw a set of pawprints leading to the van.  @vhab49_PE scurried towards the house, where at least they knew @tj_PE was.  Safety in numbers might be more important than ever.

@SaltySteve was killed by the townies.  @SaltySteve was a normal (rich) person.

The remaining players are:

@RBHeadge PE, @Dothracki, @rebecca1, @MadamPirate PE, @LyceeFruit PE, @ChebyshevII PE, @Roarbark, @chart94, @NikR_PE, and @DuranDuran

The final vote was:

x1 Our Kind and Benevolent Leaders, NCEES (Duran)

x1 @Dothracki (beccabun)

x2 @SaltySteve (lycee, chart)

x1 @rebecca1 (doth)


----------



## JayKay PE

Also I have no idea what I'm doing, so every write up is just as a surprise to me!!!!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

I thought an NPC (me) was gonna bite it there.


----------



## chart94 PE

Sorry @SaltySteve!!


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Have we tried voting for @vhab49_PE or @tj_PE to see what happens?


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> Have we tried voting for @vhab49_PE or @tj_PE to see what happens?


Do it.  See what happens.  Mwahahahahaha


----------



## SaltySteve PE

I went home with every intention of voting last night...then I woke up this morning knowing y'all had killed me.


----------



## SaltySteve PE




----------



## DoctorWho-PE

SaltySteve said:


> I went home with every intention of voting last night...then I woke up this morning knowing y'all had killed me.
> 
> View attachment 19725


I dint kill you.


----------



## JayKay PE

vhab49_PE said:


> I dint kill you.


----------



## JayKay PE

Oh shit, I need to write


----------



## JayKay PE

Uh.  Okay


----------



## DLD PE

@JayKay PE I vote for @RBHeadge PE because...well...to see what happens.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

@JayKay PE imma vote for @DuranDuran


----------



## DLD PE

DuranDuran said:


> @JayKay PE I vote for @RBHeadge PE because...well...to see what happens.


I guess s*** happens.


----------



## JayKay PE

sorry for this being late.  work...is imploding

---

While @vhab49_PE was potentially getting killed by whatever they found, @tj_PE was hitting the lottery.  In their hands was what they had been hoping for.  Besides the various jewelry that had been carelessly left on the dresser, they easily found the false back of the ancient computer desk, which was so out of place in the super modern 2-story monstrosity.  Behind the false back?  Multiple banned stacks of high denomination bills.

They let out a shout of joy at the find, beginning to shove the bills into their duffle bag, pausing momentarily when a shout came from outside.  “@vhab49_PE, is that you?”  @tj_PE yelled out, concerned because @vhab49_PE should be here by now, they were right behind them when they left the van.  “@vhab49_PE?”  They tried again, hand slowing as it pulled the bills from the cubby.

With their head turned to the side, facing the door in case @vhab49_PE suddenly appeared, they only glanced back momentarily to make sure they were grabbing the 100s and not the 20s.  Also, they were wearing nitrile gloves to hide their prints, so at first, they didn’t feel anything.  When they took another peek, their hand stopped halfway to the duffle.

The bills were drenched in blood, the trail of droplets creating a splattered path on the fake plasterboard wood. @tj_PE's hand up to her forearm was rusty streaked from the bodily fluid drying.  Dropping the stack in their hand into the duffle with the others, because blood-soaked money was still money, they cautiously leaned forward so their face was closer to the opening.

Peering into the dark cavity, they grimaced at the strong metallic scent.  They couldn’t see anything where they were, so they fumbled with the flashlight from behind and shoved it forward.  Nothing.

But, after a moment…

A drip from up above.

A few seconds later.

Another drip.

@tj_PE took a deep breath, ignoring the reflect to gag at the copper tang coating their tongue, and pushed their head into the hole.

Rotating their neck so they could look up, and cursing at the drop of blood landing right at the corner of their mouth, they saw another body-crammed behind the computer desk.  Almost as if it had been stored their for hiding.  Or, based on the ragged tooth marks on the skull and ripped flesh of the shoulder, maybe it had been stored as a future snack.

A bang from behind made @tj_PE rip their face from the opening, heart beating a hundred miles a minute, as they turned-Only to find an equally panting @vhab49_PE in the doorway.

“We need to get out of here,” they both said in unison.

@rebecca1 was killed by the mafia.

The remaining players are:

@RBHeadge PE, @Dothracki, @MadamPirate PE, @LyceeFruit PE, @ChebyshevII PE, @Roarbark, @chart94, @NikR_PE, and @DuranDuran


----------



## JayKay PE

Current vote:

x1 @RBHeadge PE (Duran)

x1 @DuranDuran (lycee)


----------



## JayKay PE

TRIPLE POST TO AVOID BEING BANNED WHILE MODDING


----------



## MadamPirate PE

@LyceeFruit PE you maf?


----------



## MadamPirate PE

@ChebyshevII PE you maf?


----------



## MadamPirate PE

@chart94 you maf?


----------



## beccabun PE

JayKay PE said:


> Or, based on the ragged tooth marks on the skull and ripped flesh of the shoulder, maybe it had been stored as a future snack.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE




----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

MadamPirate PE said:


> @ChebyshevII PE you maf?


Nope. Are you?


----------



## DLD PE

@MadamPirate PE are you maf?


----------



## DLD PE

@RBHeadge PE are you maf?


----------



## MadamPirate PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Nope. Are you?


Negative.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

DuranDuran said:


> @MadamPirate PE are you maf?


I already answered this twice!

Are you maf!?


----------



## MadamPirate PE

DuranDuran said:


> @RBHeadge PE are you maf?


You know asking him won't get him to answer.


----------



## Dothracki PE

rebecca1 said:


>


Good show!


----------



## DLD PE

MadamPirate PE said:


> I already answered this twice!
> 
> Are you maf!?


Then there should be a PM townie coalition started (assuming the cop didn't get killed off early).


----------



## Dothracki PE

It's been awfully quiet on the voting front and in this thread. Which is a little suspicious for a few people.

So far my reads are:

*Mafia obtuse lean*: RBH, Nik

*Mafia acute lean*: MP, Lycee

*Neutral*: Chart, Cheb

*Town Lean*: Roar, Duran


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

MadamPirate PE said:


> @LyceeFruit PE you maf?


not maf



Dothracki said:


> It's been awfully quiet on the voting front and in this thread. Which is a little suspicious for a few people.
> 
> So far my reads are:
> 
> *Mafia obtuse lean*: RBH, Nik
> 
> *Mafia acute lean*: MP, Lycee
> 
> *Neutral*: Chart, Cheb
> 
> *Town Lean*: Roar, Duran


obtuse lean lol


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Dothracki said:


> It's been awfully quiet on the voting front and in this thread. Which is a little suspicious for a few people.
> 
> So far my reads are:
> 
> *Mafia obtuse lean*: RBH, Nik
> 
> *Mafia acute lean*: MP, Lycee
> 
> *Neutral*: Chart, Cheb
> 
> *Town Lean*: Roar, Duran


May I _*complement *_you on your analysis, sir. *hat tip* :rotflmao:


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Obtuse vs acute? Does that mean very yes and possibly yes, respectively?


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Dothracki said:


> It's been awfully quiet on the voting front and in this thread. Which is a little suspicious for a few people.
> 
> So far my reads are:
> 
> *Mafia obtuse lean*: RBH, Nik
> 
> *Mafia acute lean*: MP, Lycee
> 
> *Neutral*: Chart, Cheb
> 
> *Town Lean*: Roar, Duran


Wait, you think @LyceeFruit PE and I are cute?! awww


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

MadamPirate PE said:


> Wait, you think @LyceeFruit PE and I are cute?! awww


Feelin' cute. Might murder later.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

MadamPirate PE said:


> Wait, you think @LyceeFruit PE and I are cute?! awww


we fo' sho' are cute!


----------



## DLD PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> we fo' sho' are cute!


Anyone voting for me is obtuse, not cute....fo' sho'!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

DuranDuran said:


> Anyone voting for me is obtuse, not cute....fo' sho'!


More like...abstruse!


----------



## DLD PE

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> More like...abstruse!


More like, wrong guy.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Hey @MadamPirate PE

https://www.instagram.com/p/CDUYcPfMgQe/


----------



## MadamPirate PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> Hey @MadamPirate PE
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/CDUYcPfMgQe/


HOMAHGAWD I NEED THIS


----------



## chart94 PE

MadamPirate PE said:


> @chart94 you maf?


No I am not.


----------



## JayKay PE

Current vote (still):

x1 @RBHeadge PE (Duran)

x1 @DuranDuran (lycee)


----------



## Dothracki PE

@JayKay PE I am going to vote for @RBHeadge PE as well as per my previous post


----------



## Roarbark

This story is terrifying. 
@JayKay PE I vote for @RBHeadge PE as well.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE




----------



## RBHeadge PE

@JayKay PE I'm voting for @DuranDuran


----------



## RBHeadge PE

OT: anyone know how to embedd a countdown clock into a forum post. I want to put a countdown to meltdown clock in the WTTS.

I'm thinking 3:01 EST on Dec 14th.


----------



## chart94 PE

I also vote for @RBHeadge PE @JayKay PE


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> OT: anyone know how to embedd a countdown clock into a forum post. I want to put a countdown to meltdown clock in the WTTS.
> 
> I'm thinking 3:01 EST on Dec 14th.


There are sites where you can create a countdown clock and it will automatically generate the HTML for easy embed on a website. But I don't think the board do HTML, so .... no I don't know.


----------



## JayKay PE

Current vote (now):

x4 @RBHeadge PE (Duran, Doth, Roar, Chart)

x2 @DuranDuran (lycee, RBH)


----------



## MadamPirate PE

*squinty eyes*


----------



## JayKay PE

10 minutes


----------



## MadamPirate PE

@JayKay PE I vote for @RBHeadge PE

You guys better be right or I'ma feel real bad.


----------



## JayKay PE

Current vote (now):

x5 @RBHeadge PE (Duran, Doth, Roar, Chart, MP)

x2 @DuranDuran (lycee, RBH)


----------



## JayKay PE

Ooop. Time!!


----------



## Roarbark

MadamPirate PE said:


> @JayKay PE I vote for @RBHeadge PE
> 
> You guys better be right or I'ma feel real bad.


I know nothing, don't follow me.


----------



## JayKay PE

"We should have never played with fate," @RBHeadge PE wheezed from @vhab49_PE's arms, the huge slash across the chest bandaged sloppily by @tj_PE (who was a thief and not a medic).  "It---it wasn't worth it."

"So.  You're telling me this development was built over a giant fault line, and that during demolition activities-"

"It was a great mistake!  We should have never gone further!"  @RBHeadge PE abruptly sprang forward, gnarled fingers pointed at the window accusingly, "IT TOOK ADVANTAGE OF OUR QUEST FOR KNOWLEDGE!  AND-AND-AND"  They collapsed into @vhab49_PE's lap with a stuttered breath and pawed helplessly at the growing crimson against the fabric, eyes helplessly crossing the ceiling surface.

@tj_PE swallowed back the insult they wanted to fling, desperate to find out what was lurking in the shadows.  It was no longer about gaining wealth, now it seemed to just be able getting out of here alive.  "You knew something was under the fissure, frozen, as you said, but you and your crew needed to find it."

"We should have left it.  There was a reason..."

"And that your group...you said you were funded to find whatever was in this fissure."

@RBHeadge PE took a shaky breath, "We were hoping to find fossils.  Maybe a skeleton.  It made sense to buy the land and allow them to build so nobody would notice the excavation, timed perfectly with a plate shift," they explained, "Our greatest hope was to find a complete specimens.  Preserved.  So we could s-s-study it."

"What...what did you find?"  @vhab49_PE asked.

"It was so cold below, in the hole."

@vhab49_PE gripped @RBHeadge PE's shoulders, "What did you find?"

"The cold...the cold.  Preserved..."  @RBHeadge PE let out a juddery breath and the two watching waited a few moments, which dragged by so slow, before another breath entered the damaged body that was barely hanging on.

"Preserved it.  But now it's free to roam the earth again."

@RBHeadge PE was killed by the townies (I guess?  Is the creature a townie?).  @RBHeadge PE was mafia (or I guess horribly misunderstood archeologist? We'll find out next time on 'jk still has no idea where they're going with this'.) 

The remaining players are:

@Dothracki, @MadamPirate PE, @LyceeFruit PE, @ChebyshevII PE, @Roarbark, @chart94, @NikR_PE, and @DuranDuran

The final vote was:

x5 @RBHeadge PE (Duran, Doth, Roar, Chart, MP)

x2 @DuranDuran (lycee, RBH)


----------



## Roarbark

JayKay PE said:


> "We should have never played with fate," @RBHeadge PE wheezed from @vhab49_PE's arms, the huge slash across the chest bandaged sloppily by @tj_PE (who was a thief and not a medic).  "It---it wasn't worth it."
> 
> "So.  You're telling me this development was built over a giant fault line, and that during demolition activities-"
> 
> "It was a great mistake!  We should have never gone further!"  @RBHeadge PE abruptly sprang forward, gnarled fingers pointed at the window accusingly, "IT TOOK ADVANTAGE OF OUR QUEST FOR KNOWLEDGE!  AND-AND-AND"  They collapsed into @vhab49_PE's lap with a stuttered breath and pawed helplessly at the growing crimson against the fabric, eyes helplessly crossing the ceiling surface.
> 
> @tj_PE swallowed back the insult they wanted to fling, desperate to find out what was lurking in the shadows.  It was no longer about gaining wealth, now it seemed to just be able getting out of here alive.  "You knew something was under the fissure, frozen, as you said, but you and your crew needed to find it."
> 
> "We should have left it.  There was a reason..."
> 
> "And that your group...you said you were funded to find whatever was in this fissure."
> 
> @RBHeadge PE took a shaky breath, "We were hoping to find fossils.  Maybe a skeleton.  It made sense to buy the land and allow them to build so nobody would notice the excavation, timed perfectly with a plate shift," they explained, "Our greatest hope was to find a complete specimens.  Preserved.  So we could s-s-study it."
> 
> "What...what did you find?"  @vhab49_PE asked.
> 
> "It was so cold below, in the hole."
> 
> @vhab49_PE gripped @RBHeadge PE's shoulders, "What did you find?"
> 
> "The cold...the cold.  Preserved..."  @RBHeadge PE let out a juddery breath and the two watching waited a few moments, which dragged by so slow, before another breath entered the damaged body that was barely hanging on.
> 
> "Preserved it.  But now it's free to roam the earth again."
> 
> @RBHeadge PE was killed by the townies (I guess?  Is the creature a townie?).  @RBHeadge PE was mafia (or I guess horribly misunderstood archeologist? We'll find out next time on 'jk still has no idea where they're going with this'.)
> 
> The remaining players are:
> 
> @Dothracki, @MadamPirate PE, @LyceeFruit PE, @ChebyshevII PE, @Roarbark, @chart94, @NikR_PE, and @DuranDuran
> 
> The final vote was:
> 
> x5 @RBHeadge PE (Duran, Doth, Roar, Chart, MP)
> 
> x2 @DuranDuran (lycee, RBH)


DIE, ACCURSED ARCHAEOLOGIST. WHAT HAST THOU WROUGHT?


----------



## DLD PE

WHAT'S FREE TO ROAM THE EARTH!?!? A three-eyed raven-fish!?  Dang you archeologists!


----------



## Dothracki PE

There was an archeologist in Home Alone?


----------



## JayKay PE

FYI, I have to get blood work done today, so I’ll be out of pocket a bit. To allow the story to go on:

@Roarbark was killed by the mafia last night. 

The remaining players are:

@Dothracki, @MadamPirate PE, @LyceeFruit PE, @ChebyshevII PE,  @chart94, @NikR_PE, and @DuranDuran


----------



## Dothracki PE

I will share my spreadsheet with the group since Duran was probably too occupied with the exam to start one. I'll give him a pass for this week.




I also have not yet received a PM from the anyone so I hope the cop is still alive to clear me as not mafia. I would be glad to join the town coalition against the mafia.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

@JayKay PE i vote for @ChebyshevII PE


----------



## NikR_PE

Dothracki said:


> I also have not yet received a PM from the anyone so I hope the cop is still alive to clear me as not mafia. I would be glad to join the town coalition against the mafia.


Agreed. I see some bloc forming. Which is always good. I will try to follow suit in today's lynching.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

JayKay PE said:


> @RBHeadge PE was mafia





squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> RBH is an unreliable narrator if they're also in play.


Y'all were warned.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

JayKay PE said:


> "We should have never played with fate," @RBHeadge PE wheezed from @vhab49_PE's arms, the huge slash across the chest bandaged sloppily by @tj_PE (who was a thief and not a medic).  "It---it wasn't worth it."
> 
> "So.  You're telling me this development was built over a giant fault line, and that during demolition activities-"
> 
> "It was a great mistake!  We should have never gone further!"  @RBHeadge PE abruptly sprang forward, gnarled fingers pointed at the window accusingly, "IT TOOK ADVANTAGE OF OUR QUEST FOR KNOWLEDGE!  AND-AND-AND"  They collapsed into @vhab49_PE's lap with a stuttered breath and pawed helplessly at the growing crimson against the fabric, eyes helplessly crossing the ceiling surface.
> 
> @tj_PE swallowed back the insult they wanted to fling, desperate to find out what was lurking in the shadows.  It was no longer about gaining wealth, now it seemed to just be able getting out of here alive.  "You knew something was under the fissure, frozen, as you said, but you and your crew needed to find it."
> 
> "We should have left it.  There was a reason..."
> 
> "And that your group...you said you were funded to find whatever was in this fissure."
> 
> @RBHeadge PE took a shaky breath, "We were hoping to find fossils.  Maybe a skeleton.  It made sense to buy the land and allow them to build so nobody would notice the excavation, timed perfectly with a plate shift," they explained, "Our greatest hope was to find a complete specimens.  Preserved.  So we could s-s-study it."
> 
> "What...what did you find?"  @vhab49_PE asked.
> 
> "It was so cold below, in the hole."
> 
> @vhab49_PE gripped @RBHeadge PE's shoulders, "What did you find?"
> 
> "The cold...the cold.  Preserved..."  @RBHeadge PE let out a juddery breath and the two watching waited a few moments, which dragged by so slow, before another breath entered the damaged body that was barely hanging on.
> 
> "Preserved it.  But now it's free to roam the earth again."
> 
> @RBHeadge PE was killed by the townies (I guess?  Is the creature a townie?).  @RBHeadge PE was mafia (or I guess horribly misunderstood archeologist? We'll find out next time on 'jk still has no idea where they're going with this'.)
> 
> The remaining players are:
> 
> @Dothracki, @MadamPirate PE, @LyceeFruit PE, @ChebyshevII PE, @Roarbark, @chart94, @NikR_PE, and @DuranDuran
> 
> The final vote was:
> 
> x5 @RBHeadge PE (Duran, Doth, Roar, Chart, MP)
> 
> x2 @DuranDuran (lycee, RBH)


Unexpected plot twist


----------



## JayKay PE

FYI, because it’s so late in the day, I’m going to combine Roar story and tonight’s nightkill. 

I will not be modding over the weekend. So the next mafia kill if it occurs will be revealed on Monday.


----------



## JayKay PE

Current vote:

x1 @ChebyshevII PE (lycee)


----------



## NikR_PE

I usually don't trust last couple votes when folks pile on to vote out a mafia. Choosing between MP and Chart, @JayKay PE, I vote for @chart94 for now. May change later based on new intel.


----------



## Roarbark

*gurgles dying choking noise*
"We have to stop them..."
*head slumps down*

*Head rises one last time*

".......Also, happy Friday everyone!"


----------



## JayKay PE

Current vote:

x1 @ChebyshevII PE (lycee)

x1 @chart94 (Nik)


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

@JayKay PE I vote for haunt @tj_PE


----------



## DLD PE

@JayKay PE I vote for @MadamPirate PE


----------



## Roarbark

I vote for


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Rando says...

@JayKay PE i vote @NikR_PE


----------



## JayKay PE

Current vote:

x1 @ChebyshevII PE (lycee)

x1 @chart94 (Nik)

x1 @MadamPirate PE (Duran)

x1 @NikR_PE (chebs)

(super spooky ghost vote ~~~x1 @tj_PE (JP))


----------



## Dothracki PE

I am going to stick with my previous reads with some slight progression based on yesterday's vote. 

@JayKay PE I vote for @MadamPirate PE


----------



## JayKay PE

Current vote:

x1 @ChebyshevII PE (lycee)

x1 @chart94 (Nik)

x2 @MadamPirate PE (Duran, doth)

x1 @NikR_PE (chebs)

(super spooky ghost vote ~~~x1 @tj_PE (JP))


----------



## JayKay PE

45 minutes


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Dothracki said:


> I am going to stick with my previous reads with some slight progression based on yesterday's vote.
> 
> @JayKay PE I vote for @MadamPirate PE


What did I do to you?!

And to @DuranDuran - I ROOTED FOR YOU


----------



## MadamPirate PE

@JayKay PE I vote for @chart94 - he's suspish.


----------



## JayKay PE

Current vote:

x1 @ChebyshevII PE (lycee)

x2 @chart94 (Nik, MP)

x2 @MadamPirate PE (Duran, doth)

x1 @NikR_PE (chebs)

(super spooky ghost vote ~~~x1 @tj_PE (JP))


----------



## JayKay PE

3 min


----------



## JayKay PE

Time


----------



## JayKay PE

Because I totally forgot about RPS; this will be randomizer between @MadamPirate PE and @chart94.  I will post the results with the write up.


----------



## JayKay PE

Leaving behind the body of the archeologist, who seemed to deeply regret their part played in their quest to understand human history, @vhab49_PE and @tj_PE carefully moved back outside and into the darkness.  Their time in the area had expanded greatly beyond what was required for a simple B&amp;E, but with the lack of a vehicle, and @tj_PE refusing to drop her duffle bag, returning to the entrance was a slightly more difficult endeavor.  

Especially with the houses looking so similar.

"You're sure we're going in the right direction?"  @vhab49_PE asked nervously, "We really need to get out of here.  We're not going into anymore houses, right, @tj_PE?  Right?"  They stopped scanning their surroundings and focused on @tj_PE, was was squinting at a point in the distance.  "What's wrong?  Is it someone?  Is is...something?"  They tightened their grip on their companion's coat and crowded closer.

"It's...Maybe it's a person?"  They said in response, their steps already redirecting so they could approach the creature slumped over in the snow.  "But it's not moving.  I know it's probably dead, but we need to find out more about this-thing-.  Right now all we know is that it someone how came from underground, it's big, and it eats meat."  Their footsteps slowed as the approached the unmoving shadow, both releasing a breath when they saw it was a samoyed dog tied outside.

Assuming it was dead, because the dog hadn't moved, @vhab49_PE paused when they moved past.  @tj_PE was ready to complain, turning to do so, but stopped at @vhab49_PE's expression.  "What's wrong?"

"This dog wasn't bit.  Whatever is running around the houses.  Whatever has been killing the people.  Didn't kill this dog."  They knelt in the snow and turned over the carcass, biting their lip at the pinpoint of blood, "I---it might have been shot?"

"Don't touch it!  It's bait!"  A voice yelled from a nearby house, porch lights turning on abruptly, drenching the area in bright light and making the two thieves squint into the shadows.  "Who are you?  How'd you survive the queen?  Who sent you?"

Blinking at the sudden change in lighting, and worried about this person obviously having a firearm, @tj_PE remained crouching to see what would happen.  @vhab49_PE on the other hand, shakily stood to a half-hunched position.  "We're visiting!  Our friend lives in one of the houses, but when we arrived they...they weren't there."  An arm went out to steady them in the award position.  "Do you know what happened?  We found...we found a lot of bodies and one person who seemed...that is, they said they found something during a dig?"

A scoff from the shadowy porch, "That'd be little @RBHeadge PE, the sap.  They thought we'd find some scraps of tools.  That's what the original contract said, to explore beneath this area because of its geographic significance during the Pleistocene epoch, try to see if we could find some fossils of the local fauna.  Maybe there would be something to keep @RBHeadge PE busy, so they could send something to the museum..."  They trailed off, as if remembering easier days.

"But you found something."

The shadowy figure moved across the porch, a darker spot of black in the darkness, "We found something.  Yes."

@tj_PE finally stood, moving partially in front of @vhab49_PE and giving them more distance from the porch.  Being lit up like this, next to the dead dog that was being used as bait...was not comforting.  "@RBHeadge PE, you said their name was?  They said it was preserved.  That it woke up during your investigation."

"Yes.  It shouldn't have been alive, but I guess the situation of its preservation, combined with the temperature, placed it in a hyper-suspended animation." A pause.  "We should have shot it first instead of thinking of what we could learn from it.  We were stupid.  You can learn just as much from a corpse, especially when it's an extinct animal.  It wasn't worth it.  Of course, animals are fairly predictable," The sound of a gun cocking echoed in the brief silence, "especially when they wake up hungry."

@tj_PE and @vhab49_PE wondered what the figure meant before they saw the other large shadow, halfway between them and the porch.  A silver-hued paw larger than a dinnerplate edged into the light, moving the hard-packed snow with ease, and that single movement allowed the outline of the huge cat to emerge.

Having revealed itself slightly, the huge cat surveyed the setting.  It began to pace around the circle of light, moving towards to porch.  Perhaps being prehistoric, it didn't realize that the sound of a gun meant danger and that light when it was dark out wasn't something to be feared.  A spotted pattern covered the rippling shoulders, the bulk of the creature matching almost a bear, but the figure was all cat-from the flickering pair of rosebud-shaped ears to the large, saber-shaped pair of teeth that dipped past the animals chin.

@tj_PE felt a shiver go up her spine.  

The saber-toothed cat, only a few paces from the house, stepped into the light partially.  It paused, pupils shrinking to the merest of slits, and @vhab49_PE audibly swallowed back a whimper when the huge paws flexed and revealed the deadly curved claws of a kitten multiplied in size a hundredfold.  The cat gave a yawn that highlighted exactly how large its canines were before its back leg lifted to give a delicately shaped ear a scratch.  Preparing for the worse, @vhab49_PE couldn't prevent the loud gasp of air that escaped when the cat made a weird, deep-throated, noise before it flopped into a sphinx position.

The three humans were so busy watching the one cat, terrified that it was going to attack and then dealing with the excess adrenaline when it didn't, they didn't even notice the other that had been approaching the porch from the other side.  

A scream from the shadowy figure, following by a gunshot, and the other cat quickly sprang up to all four feet to rapidly cover the ground-fast, much, much too fast for something of that size-and leap gracefully onto the porch with the other cat to finish the job.

While the giant animals crunched into @MadamPirate PE's neck, based on how sharp the bone noises sounded between the large teeth that were now back in the shadows, @vhab49_PE and @tj_PE quickly, but quietly, took a large circle around the porch and moved back towards the main roadway.  Hopefully the smilodons would be too occupied by the two bodies laid before it as a buffet to give immediate chase and they could find a car or something to hotwire to escape.

But, based on how things had been progressing so far, time was rapidly running out for our two thieves.

@Roarbark was killed by the mafia/angry scientists

@MadamPirate PE was killed by the townies (I guess?  The creatures are now townie?).  @MadamPirate PE was mafia (or I guess angry paleontologist?) 

The remaining players are:

@Dothracki, @LyceeFruit PE, @ChebyshevII PE, @chart94, @NikR_PE, and @DuranDuran

The final vote was:

x1 @ChebyshevII PE (lycee)

x2 @chart94 (Nik, MP)

x2 @MadamPirate PE (Duran, doth)

x1 @NikR_PE (chebs)

(super spooky ghost vote ~~~x1 @tj_PE (JP))

Randomizer results (this thing...did not like MP; I did like ten more rounds after this/switching the name input to make sure/reload and MP lost the next six in a row, before it begrudgingly gave it to chart, followed by three more MP rounds)


----------



## JayKay PE

Updated because I forgot to change some names. Should be good now. Until Monday!!!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Greusome!


----------



## DLD PE

MadamPirate PE said:


> What did I do to you?!
> 
> And to @DuranDuran - I ROOTED FOR YOU


That I would help get a maf?  You did good then!


----------



## JayKay PE

Though it was getting closer to morning, @tj_PE and @vhab49_PE felt as if it was becoming colder.  With limited prospects before them, and thieving less of a drive when they might be eaten by supposedly extinct prehistoric felines, each breath of winter air felt like teeth gnawing at their lungs.

Passing another driveway, glancing behind themselves as if they'd be able to see the stalking cats, they paused at an open garage door.  None of the other houses were left so exposed so, with a heavy side eye, they moved to investigate.  It might be another person who was alive, which, with large predators stalking, safety really was in numbers.

The temperature dropped even lower as they entered the concrete-enclosed space.  Snow had drifted in, meaning the garage had been open for a while, but that just meant someone could be barricaded inside.  The car, a black Dodge charger, sat glimmering under the overhead lights, a point of pride of the homeowner.  As they circled it to approach the door to the inside, they saw something wrong with the car.

The front driver door was open.

@tj_PE nodded at @vhab49_PE, letting them know to stay back, and approached the vehicle.  Closer, they were able to see a black-clad knee.  Even closer, they saw a hip.  Once they were close enough to be able to push the door open wider, they saw the rest of the body, slumped over across the middle dash.

Like the bait dog, a single bullet had been shot through the body's head.

@Dothracki was killed by the mafia/angry scientists

The remaining players are:

@LyceeFruit PE, @ChebyshevII PE, @chart94, @NikR_PE, and @DuranDuran


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Well shit


----------



## DLD PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> Well shit


It happens.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

@JayKay PE i vote for @ChebyshevII PE


----------



## JayKay PE

Current vote:

x1 @ChebyshevII PE (lycee)


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

don't hurt the prehistoric kitties. It's not their fault.

Mean scientists


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

guys? u ther?


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> guys? u ther?


NPC here.


----------



## RBHeadge PE




----------



## Dothracki PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> guys? u ther?


----------



## beccabun PE




----------



## DLD PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> guys? u ther?


ther? Wher? Wher's "ther?" Over here? Over there?  On a house?  On a mouse?

Sorry been reading too many Dr Seuss books.


----------



## JayKay PE

*cries in mod*

I still have no idea where I'm going with this story


----------



## DLD PE

JayKay PE said:


> *cries in mod*
> 
> I still have no idea where I'm going with this story


U?


----------



## JayKay PE

DuranDuran said:


> U?


I don't wanna kill the cats


----------



## Dothracki PE

JayKay PE said:


> *cries in mod*
> 
> I still have no idea where I'm going with this story


Crystal Skull?


----------



## SaltySteve PE




----------



## JayKay PE

Dothracki said:


> Crystal Skull?


I don't think adding nazis to this story would end well


----------



## JayKay PE

I should do a 'choose your own adventure' mod game. ...but I have no idea how I'd do it.  Maybe require the 'ghosts' to vote what happens


----------



## JayKay PE

HMMMMM


----------



## Dothracki PE

JayKay PE said:


> I don't think adding nazis to this story would end well


Crystal Skull was the Soviets.


----------



## DLD PE

The voting analysis comes down to a couple of people:  @NikR_PE and @LyceeFruit PE

1.  Lycee voted for Duran on Day 3 immediately after Duran voted for RBH.  Kind of obvious so at the same time questionable.  If I were mafia I wouldn't have done this.

2.  Day 4:  @MadamPirate PE votes against @chart94 to make it a tie between her and Chart.  This confirms Chart as Townie, since it wouldn't make sense to create a 2-way tie between mafia members.  

3.  Also Day 4:  @MadamPirate PE had a chance to create a tie between herself and @NikR_PE, @chart94 or @ChebyshevII PE.  

Scenario if Nik is mafia:  MP votes with Nik to create the tie, with Chart, which is what happened.  MP lost the tie-breaker, but this creates a visible alliance between her and Nik, so Nik is probably not mafia.  

Scenario if Lycee is mafia:  MP could vote for Cheby, but this would create a visible alliance, so she chooses to vote for Chart instead.

Scenario if Chart is mafia:  Unlikely.  See #2.  

Scenario if Cheby is mafia:  Could have easily changed his vote to Chart on Day 4 to save MadamP, but he didn't, so this makes @ChebyshevII PE more likely a townie.

I'm a confirmed townie.

@JayKay PE I vote for @LyceeFruit PE


----------



## JayKay PE

Current vote:

x1 @ChebyshevII PE (lycee)

x1 @LyceeFruit PE (duran)


----------



## chart94 PE

@JayKay PE i also vote for @LyceeFruit PE


----------



## NikR_PE

@JayKay PE, i vote for @LyceeFruit PE


----------



## JayKay PE

Current vote:

x1 @ChebyshevII PE (lycee)

x3 @LyceeFruit PE (duran, chart, Nik)


----------



## Roarbark

JayKay PE said:


> I should do a 'choose your own adventure' mod game. ...but I have no idea how I'd do it.  Maybe require the 'ghosts' to vote what happens


Consult the Ouija board for guidance. 

M........


----------



## blybrook PE

Was driving home during the last few rounds. I'll be too busy with contractors to play anytime soon...


----------



## JayKay PE

55 minutes


----------



## DLD PE

JayKay PE said:


> 55 minutes


That's more time than the lunch break they gave me.


----------



## JayKay PE

15 minutes


----------



## JayKay PE

5 minutes


----------



## JayKay PE

Time


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Y'all...


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

You chose poorly


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Triple


----------



## Roarbark

LyceeFruit PE said:


> You chose poorly


----------



## JayKay PE

No woodchipper, because ilu @LyceeFruit PE and felt bad

---

"Wait, come back," hissed @vhab49_PE, tugging on @tj_PE duffle bag full of stolen goods so they'd stumble back the few steps back behind.  After slapping a hand over @tj_PE's mouth to quiet the loud protest, @vhab49_PE peeked around the corner of the house.  They were so close to the entrance, so close to getting back to normal society, but there they were...people.  Preparing a huge bonfire.

Which did not seem to bode well for one of the group.

"Why are you doing this?"  A figure wailed from the ground, hands and legs bound in such a manner that they could barely roll onto their side, "I'm here to help you!  I'm a reporter!  I can get this story out!  I can get help to come save us!  You saw what happened to @rebecca1 and @jean15paul_PE!  There's something here that is killing us and we can't just ignore it and stay in our little bubble!"

Three figures draped in robes (because rich people are weird and have heavy fabric robes in dark colors on hand at all times) glanced over at the encumbered person.  Two continued tending to the crackling fire, adding a mix of young pine and larger, dry logs on top of the base.  The logs were to sustain the large blaze.  The younger pine, which took long to burn but made the air smell like Christmas...was utilized to mask the stench of burnt meat that was permeating the air.  

"We must atone."  One said.

"Indeed.  It's the only way."

Another nodded.  "These homes are built on cursed land."

"We must atone."

"It's the only way."

The reporter screamed as one grabbed their leg, starting to drag them across the snow covered ground and closer to the flames.  The second tangled their hand in the blood-matted hair, jerking to lift up a portion of the torso.  The screams abruptly cut off when the last robed figure fish-hooked them, fingers entering their mouth to gag them while simultaneous ripping their face to the side and through their cheek muscle.

The gurgled whimpers crescendo'd back into anguished howls when they body was tossed into the middle of the bonfire, the three figures dropping back into watching.  Watching as the figure writhed at the flames quickly burning through their gasoline-soaked clothing.  Watching as hair, eyebrows, delicate flesh on the hands and feet curled up and peeled away from the tendons.  Watching in silence as the screams petered off due to the super hot fire finally burning though the throat, though the body continued to writhe in silence.

@vhab49_PE made silent eye contact with @tj_PE, who hadn't seen what was happening but it wasn't that difficult to piece it together when they could smell the burnt pork and screams .  They would try another way out and hopefully not get caught by the cats...or these zealots.  They'd rather be killed by a quick, but deadly, paw swipe than burned alive by those they wanted to help.

@LyceeFruit PE was killed by the rich townies.  @LyceeFruit PE was fellow rich person.

The remaining players are:

@ChebyshevII PE, @chart94, @NikR_PE, and @DuranDuran

The final vote was:

x1 @ChebyshevII PE (lycee)

x3 @LyceeFruit PE (duran, chart, Nik)


----------



## NikR_PE

Wtf. I thought we got the last maf


----------



## JayKay PE

NikR_PE said:


> Wtf?


The greater good.


----------



## Roarbark




----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

@JayKay PEPE I love this story because I have no idea where it's going (because you have no idea where it's going ). Keep up the excellent work.


----------



## DLD PE

It's beginning to smell a lot like Christmas.

Dammit @LyceeFruit PE, sorry, but I'm not getting much to go on except my own analysis.  

So being burned alive is better than a woodchipper?  Poor Lycee!


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

DuranDuran said:


> It's beginning to smell a lot like Christmas.
> 
> Dammit @LyceeFruit PE, sorry, but I'm not getting much to go on except my own analysis.
> 
> So being burned alive is better than a woodchipper?  Poor Lycee!


yeah, I think I would've preferred the chipper lol


----------



## DLD PE

View attachment 20201208_070749.mp4

Well I was wrong yesterday, so I'll consult the random generator.

@JayKay PEI vote for @NikR_PE.  That is, if I survived the night.


----------



## JayKay PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> yeah, I think I would've preferred the chipper lol


You know, you try to help someone out.  Make them happy.  Get them NOT woodchipped again, and this is the thanks I get?  THIS IS THE THANKS I GET?!?!?!

*goes and sulks*


----------



## JayKay PE

I'M RAGING BECAUSE I HAD SOME STORY WRITTEN OUT AND I REFRESHED BECAUSE DURAN REACTED TO SOMETHING AND I LOST IT ALL

I'M GOING ON A WALK


----------



## DLD PE

Hmmm I didn't know my reactions were so powerful lol.

Go on your walk.  Such a lovely day!  A walk will do our intestines some good!


----------



## DLD PE

Anyone else notice we're on page 911?


----------



## DLD PE

And triple!


----------



## Dothracki PE




----------



## MadamPirate PE




----------



## beccabun PE




----------



## JayKay PE

@tj_PE and @vhab49_PE had entered the sprawling complex through a back service area, that had been overgrown in ivy and grapevines and overly complex labyrinths that previous landscape architects thought were cool and savvy.  This meant the houses further to the back were less crowded and spaced further apart, meaning more money and more established families that entered the complex when redlining was still a fairly accepted practice.  Closer to the front of the complex, though, the houses were closer together and, though the people were just as rich, they didn't seem to be as affected by the massacre that occurred closer to the back of the neighborhood potentially closer to the glacial rift that had been exposed.

This meant there were more people.  Which, earlier this night, might have meant more people to help fight off the cats, safety in numbers, and increasing the odds.  Unfortunately, they were all wearing robes.  Which meant potential BBQing.

"This is ridiculous," @tj_PE whispered to @vhab49_PE as they huddled in a Rubbermaid shed, having deflated all the pool toys that had previously been stored there, "Where are they getting these robes?  They're so plush-looking and, yet, they don't show any stains from the maiming and snow salt."

@vhab49_PE frowned.  "This is really your main concern now?"

"I mean, maybe?"

"We're currently in a plastic box, trying to avoid either being eaten for our brains or cooked for being non-rich heretics, and you're wondering where they purchased their murder robes?"

@tj_PE did an odd half-shrug half-nod.

Breathing harshly through their nose, @vhab49_PE turned back so they could peak through the gap in the swing doors.  "We need to figure out how to get past them and towards the entrance.  We're too far away from the other service entrances, and going back would only mean...facing the cats."  @vhab49_PE gingerly opened the door one more inch, shifting so they were both on one side of the container, so if someone did look over they wouldn't see them, "We need a plan.  We need to 

"I just want one of those robes."

@vhab49_PE was ready to respond, ready to frickin' hit @tj_PE up the head when death was on the line, when there was a pained grunt nearby.

"You thought we wouldn't know about your meddling, @DuranDuran," A voice said, followed by the thump of something hitting, "I know you're one of those scientists.  Thinking you can ruin our perfectly manicured lawns.  Bringing forth the fatalis stage."

A wet cough responded, "I know you're a paleontologist.  I know you're-you're the one who released-"  Another thump and the body fell into a snow drift, blood splattering in an indescribable pattern.  "You...you're-"

"You know nothing.  And I'll make sure you don't spread such lies."  A rock hammer was slammed, peen-first, though an eye socket  

A few moments passed, when the paleontologist who was hiding their association with the destruction, continued to slam the hammer again and again into the face of the one who was ready to reveal the truth.  Following their work, they took a load of fresh snow and dumped it on top of the mascaraed figure, hiding the steam and tangy copper scent of the newly spilled blood.  They wiped their tool off on their own robe, the blood blending in perfectly with the plush maroon, and sauntered back to the front of the house where another bonfire had been started.

@vhab49_PE and @tj_PE let out a burst of held breath.  If either of the two outside had just turned their heads left, and if the light from the fires had flickered ever so slightly, they would have been seen and who knows what would have happened.  

A moment of silence.

"Well...I guess you've got your robe."

@DuranDuran was killed by the mafia.

The remaining players are:

@ChebyshevII PE, @chart94, and @NikR_PE


----------



## DLD PE

WHUP!  Oh well, at least the rock hammer was a quick death!

Well played mafia!  There are obviously holes in my game theory (in addition to my now larger eye-socket). 

@tj_PE enjoy you new robe!

Also....


----------



## NikR_PE

deducting from @DuranDuran's analysis. @JayKay PE, I vote for @ChebyshevII PE


----------



## DLD PE

I'm just going to leave this right here lol:


----------



## JayKay PE

Current vote:

x1 @ChebyshevII PE (NikR)


----------



## SaltySteve PE




----------



## LyceeFruit PE




----------



## DLD PE

I have it on good authority that NONE of the remaining players are mafia.  They've all been such good children, busy with work, traveling, Christmas shopping, going to see Christmas lights, such a delightful group of honest, hardworking, family-oriented souls.  All truthful and completely innocent according to their stories.

I say we wrap this up and declare townies the winners.  The mod must have erred and only included 2 mafia.  

Who's with me?


----------



## DLD PE

I must be "fudgey" today.  Getting a lot of "fudgies."


----------



## JayKay PE

Current vote (still):

x1 @ChebyshevII PE (NikR)


----------



## Roarbark

DuranDuran said:


> I have it on good authority that NONE of the remaining players are mafia.  They've all been such good children, busy with work, traveling, Christmas shopping, going to see Christmas lights, such a delightful group of honest, hardworking, family-oriented souls.  All truthful and completely innocent according to their stories.
> 
> I say we wrap this up and declare townies the winners.  The mod must have erred and only included 2 mafia.
> 
> Who's with me?


I say we declare ghosts the winners. The planet seems to be going downhill anyway.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

@tj_PE and I are the real winners.  We have been through a horrible ordeal, and those terrifying kitties need to go to a big cat sanctuary to live out their lives in a useful way.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

DuranDuran said:


> I'm just going to leave this right here lol:
> 
> View attachment 19819


 2. Day 4 is an erroneous assumption, and we have fallen for it SO.MANY.TIMES


----------



## JayKay PE

I’m not saying shit. 

Current vote (still):

x1 @ChebyshevII PE (NikR)


----------



## chart94 PE

I vote for @ChebyshevII PE @JayKay PE he has been to quiet this round.


----------



## DLD PE

vhab49_PE said:


> 2. Day 4 is an erroneous assumption, and we have fallen for it SO.MANY.TIMES


I was going to consult with @RBHeadge PE but I got the funny feeling helping me this round wouldn't exactly be in his best interest.


----------



## JayKay PE

Current vote:

x2 @ChebyshevII PE (NikR, chart)


----------



## RBHeadge PE

DuranDuran said:


> I was going to consult with @RBHeadge PE but I got the funny feeling helping me this round wouldn't exactly be in his best interest.


I think you need to reevaluate your assumptions.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

@JayKay PEi vote @chart94


----------



## JayKay PE

15minutes


----------



## JayKay PE

Current vote:

x2 @ChebyshevII PE (NikR, chart)

x1 @chart94 (chebs)


----------



## JayKay PE

Time


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

chart94 said:


> I vote for @ChebyshevII PE @JayKay PE he has been to quiet this round.


Yes, because I’m out on work travel. Give me a break, here.


----------



## JayKay PE

Fuck. I’ve got to figure this out.


----------



## JayKay PE

IM BEING A LAZY PERSON AND WILL POST THE STORY TOMORROW BECAUSE I SERIOUSLY HAVE NO IDEA WHATS GOING ON (plus I wanna sleep after softener failing and interview). 

MAYBE ILL HAVE A DREAM ON HOW THIS WILL FINISH.


----------



## DLD PE

JayKay PE said:


> IM BEING A LAZY PERSON AND WILL POST THE STORY TOMORROW BECAUSE I SERIOUSLY HAVE NO IDEA WHATS GOING ON (plus I wanna sleep after softener failing and interview).
> 
> MAYBE ILL HAVE A DREAM ON HOW THIS WILL FINISH.


Get some rest!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

JayKay PE said:


> IM BEING A LAZY PERSON AND WILL POST THE STORY TOMORROW BECAUSE I SERIOUSLY HAVE NO IDEA WHATS GOING ON (plus I wanna sleep after softener failing and interview).
> 
> MAYBE ILL HAVE A DREAM ON HOW THIS WILL FINISH.


Well, either way...you guys done goofed. Revel in your anticipation of who the real maf is.


----------



## NikR_PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Well, either way...you guys done goofed. Revel in your anticipation of who the real maf is.


If this is true and you are a townie, wouldnt you too be reveling in your anticipation of who the real maf is?


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

JayKay PE said:


> IM BEING A LAZY PERSON AND WILL POST THE STORY TOMORROW BECAUSE I SERIOUSLY HAVE NO IDEA WHATS GOING ON (plus I wanna sleep after softener failing and interview).
> 
> MAYBE ILL HAVE A DREAM ON HOW THIS WILL FINISH.


I request that you go for sensationalism and not logic.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NikR_PE said:


> If this is true and you are a townie, wouldnt you too be reveling in your anticipation of who the real maf is?


Not as much as I am sad that you have effectively killed me.


----------



## SaltySteve PE




----------



## JayKay PE

Things are crazy here, I am so sorry.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

SaltySteve said:


> View attachment 19847


yer already ded tho


----------



## SaltySteve PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> yer already ded tho


----------



## chart94 PE

Who was maf?!


----------



## JayKay PE

chart94 said:


> Who was maf?!


I'M WORKING ON IT


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

JayKay PE said:


> I'M WORKING ON IT


We  you @JayKay PE


----------



## JayKay PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> We  you @JayKay PE


IT'S GONNA BE SO LONG AND MAYBE WORTH IT.


----------



## JayKay PE

Guys.  GUYS.  I painted myself into a corner with this...and work was frickin' insane today (like, not good).  Plus I'm officially trying to quarantine as much as I can before my testing prior to NY travel, so I'm kinda stressing about rescheduling stuff and whatever.

Uh.  Let's see what happens.

---

New robe in their possession, as well as a duffle bag of money and valuables, @tj_PE felt that if they were going to die it would be a good time with all their needs and wants fulfilled.  Shrugging on the robe from the dead body they had unburied, and ignoring @vhab49_PE's disgusted grunt, the thief scurried back into the Rubbermaid storage fortress.  "So what's the plan?"

"There is no plan.  I mean, we have giant cats behind us and religious zealots who won't let us leave in front of us.  The only way out is probably by being cooked."  @vhab49_PE responded resentfully.  They had only been interested in joining @tj_PE because they thought they were swapping recipes, thus the baklava/balaclava mistake earlier this night.  They weren't particularly invested in completing a few B&amp;Es, but @tj_PEmade it seem so fun at the first house, before they started finding the bodies.

"Shhh-"

"Don't shush me!  Being eaten is one of the ways I don't want to die!  It's very high on my list!"

"No, no, shhh," @tj_PEslapped their hand over @vhab49_PE's mouth, squinting out the gap between the doors, "Look.  They're coming."

From the neighboring lawn, the paired felines slunk through the flickering shadows.  Their silver pelts, dappled with black, allowed them to almost seamlessly merge with the snow covered landscape.  Small, bud-shaped ear swiveled back and forth from the dark woods to the exuberant screams and yelling from the rich people street-side.  One of the cats nipped at the other's shoulder, gnawing gently for a moment before finishing with a grooming lick.  The other cat, slightly bigger, tolerated the grooming as they moved slowly through the backyards.

They paused at the uncovered body in the snow and @tj_PE cursed under their breath.  The smaller cat pawed at the body as the large one continued to stare at the street with unblinking eyes.  When the smaller saber didn't start moving immediately, instead choosing to shuffle around the body, the larger one slumped over in that graceful way all cats do, sprawling on the cold ground as if basking in a beam of sun.  @tj_PE and @vhab49_PE watched as the two animals did what animals usually did when not hungry: sleep or play.

The large one's amber eyes closed, eyes swiveling and tail nub flipping wildly, preparing for the attack that abruptly came from the side.  The cats tussled for a few moments, which due to their bulk meant huge swaths of ripped up sod, before abruptly stopping and whipping towards the street at a bang.  A muted hiss reached the hiding thieves ears as both cats ducked lower and, instead of moving into the next yard and continuing on their original path, instead crept closer to the house...which meant closer to @tj_PE and @vhab49_PE's location.

"Fuck, fuck, fuck, fuck," @vhab49_PE chanted under their breath, in tandem with each footfall.  "Fuck fuck fuck."

The smaller cat reached them first.  Stopping abruptly, the nostrils flared and fur stood on end, smearing the black rosettes and spots that made up their fur pattern.  The larger one continued another step before the process repeated, only this time the mouth opened slightly to scent the air, highlighting the length of the saber-shaped canines.

"Ah, fuck."

Before @tj_PE could break into hysterics, because obviously the robe had gone to their head, @vhab49_PE opened their own backpack and grabbed a tray of covered pigs-in-a-blanket.  Grabbing a handful, and ignoring @tj_PE's  _'what the fuck?'_ from behind, they tossed them into the snow.

It was a match for the ages.  Squishy humans in a flimsy made pool toy container vs. apex predators from a prehistoric era who had become accustomed to eating humans vs. tiny hotdogs wrapped in Pillsbury croissant wedges.

Unsurprisingly.  The hotdogs won.

A bleated vocalization came from the bigger animal as it chomped on the thrown hotdogs, taking a huge mouthful of snow at the same time.  The other cat shoved the other out of the way and ate the remainder.  Both cats turned huge luminous eyes on the Rubbermaid and, instead of attacking and dragging both thieves out to eat their brains (like every other incident tonight), they instead remained in the half crouched position and continued licking their lips.

So.  It turns out prehistoric animals love saturated fats and manufactured foods just as much as current time animals.

@vhab49_PE threw a few more pigs-in-a-blanket out, thanking their lucky stars that they decided to splurge on the beef-version and not the pork-version that might have reminded the animals about the recently eaten people, before ignoring @tj_PE's silent plea not to, and shuffled into the big cats' view.

The smaller one paused for a moment, arching up, but the other one, big enough not to worry about being attacked, continued to eat the processed food.  Upon seeing the rest of the treats getting vacuumed up, the smaller one quickly redirected their attention back to the food.

Seeing that @vhab49_PE hadn't been outright killed, and wanting to get it over sooner rather than later, @tj_PE snuck out as well.  "Okay, okay, they're kinda cute when they're not killing archeologists, but we've got to get out of here.  We still have those weirdos on the other end blocking the entrance."

"Well, I mean, obviously the cats were just hungry...After eating, what, 10 people, maybe they're a little more relaxed?" @vhab49_PE mused, tossing a huge chunk of fruitcake at the pair, which was promptly bit in half by the bulkier of the pair, who @vhab49_PE was already calling 'chonky boi' in their head, "With them occupied, can we maybe go out the back where we came?"

@tj_PE nodded.  "If we don't have the cats running after us, that'll be the best way.  Everyone else who is still alive seems to be here.  Uh-"

Chonky Boi, disappointed at the lack of baked goods, had headbutted into @vhab49_PE's stomach, winding them, and was now vigorously licking at their backpack in an attempt to get more.  Sliding their hands out from the straps, so they wouldn't be pulled to the ground, @vhab49_PE looked on in bemusement as the 1000+ lb animal circled them again with the bag awkwardly held in their mouth.  The other cat abruptly turned, a snarl erupting from its throat.

"Ah, _Smilodon populator_, I knew it was too big to be a _fatalis_."

Speaking with the same voice as before, when they killed @DuranDuran, the robed figure walked back into the backyard.  With a flick of the wrist, their sleeves pushed back to reveal the muscular arms of a paleontologist, nicked and scratched by countless digging.  "I didn't think any survived the first culling.  @MadamPirate PE picked off the subs and most of them, but looks like they missed the queen and mate."  Cruel eyes took on the two cats and the two thieves, sizing them up as a group and finding them...lacking.

"That works for me.  Makes them more rare and...who's to say that people won't buy some cute cubs in the future?"  The man walked closer, hand reaching into his robe and pulled out a gun, firmly pointed at what was perceived to be the bigger threat: the huge male that was still semi-curled around @vhab49_PE.  "In fact, who's to say that I can't keep one.  You only need one to be famous.  I can see it now: @ChebyshevII PE.  The smilodon tamer.  I'll be in all the textbooks.  Nothing can stop me now. "

Without hesitation, @tj_PE threw their duffle bag of stolen goods at the man, knocking the gun from his hand.  With a high-pitched yowl, the female followed right behind, tackling the body to the ground.  Acting solely on instincts, the cat rapidly shook its head rapidly from side to side, with a sharp crack quickly following.  The female gave a quick gag, long tongue peeking from in-between the elongated canines, and abruptly rolled into the snow.

@tj_PE took the opportunity to grab their duffle the minute those teeth were more than a foot away.

"That...was abrupt."  @vhab49_PE observed, scratching idly behind Chonky Boi's ear (the huge animal was making some sort of guttural chest noise in response).  "So what do we do now?"

The way back to the van was much quicker when you weren't being chased by crazy religious rich people or man-eating cats, though the felines did keep nudging at both @tj_PE and @vhab49_PE from additional treats...when the female wasn't running off to tackle a deer or the male nudging either of the thieves so they'd throw the backpack (so it could run after and bring back).  In fact, things were so quick that @tj_PE decided to check a few other houses.  @vhab49_PE was excited by the random cook books that were pinched.  The prehistoric felines were excited about the holiday spiral hams and turkeys found defrosting in a fridge.

"So, what's going to happen?"  @vhab49_PE asked once everyone had been loaded into the van, since the paired animals wouldn't leave them alone.  "I mean, there's dead bodies everywhere.  And fires.  And probably a giant excavation hole some where, now that I think about it."

"Without the cats, the police will just write-it up as super rich people getting super drunk and killing each other.  Normal day in this area, to be honest."

"Oh.  Seriously?"  @vhab49_PE carefully patted the head of the smaller cat, that they had dubbed Smokey who was steadily trying to shift the bulk of their body into @vhab49_PE's lap, and tried not to look at Chonky Boi, who was studiously cleaning his dick in the backseat.

"Rich people are weird.  Now let's get some baklava."

---

@ChebyshevII PE was killed by the townies/big cats.  @ChebyshevII PE was mafia.

_*TOWNIES WIN*_

Final vote:

x2 @ChebyshevII PE (NikR, chart)

x1 @chart94 (chebs)

Remaining players: @NikR_PE and @chart94

Original Mafia: @MadamPirate PE, @RBHeadge PE, @ChebyshevII PE

Cop: @Dothracki

Doctor: @Roarbark

---

Sorry again for how late this was!  Work imploded and I...really did write myself into a corner.  I didn't want to hurt the kitties.  And my mom said I shouldn't.  That I should give them treats and go fold laundry with them to avoid the heretics.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Good game, friends   almost got you...


----------



## DLD PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Good game, friends   almost got you...


You got me!  Good game all!


----------



## Roarbark

JayKay PE said:


> It’s super hard to edit things on the phone. And I’m too lazy to actually change this.
> 
> 
> QUICK AND DIRTY JAYKAY ROUND


Yeaaaaah! Just a normal quick and dirty JK mafia writeup. 

Bravissimmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmo! 
(My keyboard tweaked the f out and held that m for WAY longer than I pressed, but I'm just gonna roll with it)


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

JayKay PE said:


> Guys.  GUYS.  I painted myself into a corner with this...and work was frickin' insane today (like, not good).  Plus I'm officially trying to quarantine as much as I can before my testing prior to NY travel, so I'm kinda stressing about rescheduling stuff and whatever.
> 
> Uh.  Let's see what happens.
> 
> ---
> 
> New robe in their possession, as well as a duffle bag of money and valuables, @tj_PE felt that if they were going to die it would be a good time with all their needs and wants fulfilled.  Shrugging on the robe from the dead body they had unburied, and ignoring @vhab49_PE's disgusted grunt, the thief scurried back into the Rubbermaid storage fortress.  "So what's the plan?"
> 
> "There is no plan.  I mean, we have giant cats behind us and religious zealots who won't let us leave in front of us.  The only way out is probably by being cooked."  @vhab49_PE responded resentfully.  They had only been interested in joining @tj_PE because they thought they were swapping recipes, thus the baklava/balaclava mistake earlier this night.  They weren't particularly invested in completing a few B&amp;Es, but @tj_PEmade it seem so fun at the first house, before they started finding the bodies.
> 
> "Shhh-"
> 
> "Don't shush me!  Being eaten is one of the ways I don't want to die!  It's very high on my list!"
> 
> "No, no, shhh," @tj_PEslapped their hand over @vhab49_PE's mouth, squinting out the gap between the doors, "Look.  They're coming."
> 
> From the neighboring lawn, the paired felines slunk through the flickering shadows.  Their silver pelts, dappled with black, allowed them to almost seamlessly merge with the snow covered landscape.  Small, bud-shaped ear swiveled back and forth from the dark woods to the exuberant screams and yelling from the rich people street-side.  One of the cats nipped at the other's shoulder, gnawing gently for a moment before finishing with a grooming lick.  The other cat, slightly bigger, tolerated the grooming as they moved slowly through the backyards.
> 
> They paused at the uncovered body in the snow and @tj_PE cursed under their breath.  The smaller cat pawed at the body as the large one continued to stare at the street with unblinking eyes.  When the smaller saber didn't start moving immediately, instead choosing to shuffle around the body, the larger one slumped over in that graceful way all cats do, sprawling on the cold ground as if basking in a beam of sun.  @tj_PE and @vhab49_PE watched as the two animals did what animals usually did when not hungry: sleep or play.
> 
> The large one's amber eyes closed, eyes swiveling and tail nub flipping wildly, preparing for the attack that abruptly came from the side.  The cats tussled for a few moments, which due to their bulk meant huge swaths of ripped up sod, before abruptly stopping and whipping towards the street at a bang.  A muted hiss reached the hiding thieves ears as both cats ducked lower and, instead of moving into the next yard and continuing on their original path, instead crept closer to the house...which meant closer to @tj_PE and @vhab49_PE's location.
> 
> "Fuck, fuck, fuck, fuck," @vhab49_PE chanted under their breath, in tandem with each footfall.  "Fuck fuck fuck."
> 
> The smaller cat reached them first.  Stopping abruptly, the nostrils flared and fur stood on end, smearing the black rosettes and spots that made up their fur pattern.  The larger one continued another step before the process repeated, only this time the mouth opened slightly to scent the air, highlighting the length of the saber-shaped canines.
> 
> "Ah, fuck."
> 
> Before @tj_PE could break into hysterics, because obviously the robe had gone to their head, @vhab49_PE opened their own backpack and grabbed a tray of covered pigs-in-a-blanket.  Grabbing a handful, and ignoring @tj_PE's  _'what the fuck?'_ from behind, they tossed them into the snow.
> 
> It was a match for the ages.  Squishy humans in a flimsy made pool toy container vs. apex predators from a prehistoric era who had become accustomed to eating humans vs. tiny hotdogs wrapped in Pillsbury croissant wedges.
> 
> Unsurprisingly.  The hotdogs won.
> 
> A bleated vocalization came from the bigger animal as it chomped on the thrown hotdogs, taking a huge mouthful of snow at the same time.  The other cat shoved the other out of the way and ate the remainder.  Both cats turned huge luminous eyes on the Rubbermaid and, instead of attacking and dragging both thieves out to eat their brains (like every other incident tonight), they instead remained in the half crouched position and continued licking their lips.
> 
> So.  It turns out prehistoric animals love saturated fats and manufactured foods just as much as current time animals.
> 
> @vhab49_PE threw a few more pigs-in-a-blanket out, thanking their lucky stars that they decided to splurge on the beef-version and not the pork-version that might have reminded the animals about the recently eaten people, before ignoring @tj_PE's silent plea not to, and shuffled into the big cats' view.
> 
> The smaller one paused for a moment, arching up, but the other one, big enough not to worry about being attacked, continued to eat the processed food.  Upon seeing the rest of the treats getting vacuumed up, the smaller one quickly redirected their attention back to the food.
> 
> Seeing that @vhab49_PE hadn't been outright killed, and wanting to get it over sooner rather than later, @tj_PE snuck out as well.  "Okay, okay, they're kinda cute when they're not killing archeologists, but we've got to get out of here.  We still have those weirdos on the other end blocking the entrance."
> 
> "Well, I mean, obviously the cats were just hungry...After eating, what, 10 people, maybe they're a little more relaxed?" @vhab49_PE mused, tossing a huge chunk of fruitcake at the pair, which was promptly bit in half by the bulkier of the pair, who @vhab49_PE was already calling 'chonky boi' in their head, "With them occupied, can we maybe go out the back where we came?"
> 
> @tj_PE nodded.  "If we don't have the cats running after us, that'll be the best way.  Everyone else who is still alive seems to be here.  Uh-"
> 
> Chonky Boi, disappointed at the lack of baked goods, had headbutted into @vhab49_PE's stomach, winding them, and was now vigorously licking at their backpack in an attempt to get more.  Sliding their hands out from the straps, so they wouldn't be pulled to the ground, @vhab49_PE looked on in bemusement as the 1000+ lb animal circled them again with the bag awkwardly held in their mouth.  The other cat abruptly turned, a snarl erupting from its throat.
> 
> "Ah, _Smilodon populator_, I knew it was too big to be a _fatalis_."
> 
> Speaking with the same voice as before, when they killed @DuranDuran, the robed figure walked back into the backyard.  With a flick of the wrist, their sleeves pushed back to reveal the muscular arms of a paleontologist, nicked and scratched by countless digging.  "I didn't think any survived the first culling.  @MadamPirate PE picked off the subs and most of them, but looks like they missed the queen and mate."  Cruel eyes took on the two cats and the two thieves, sizing them up as a group and finding them...lacking.
> 
> "That works for me.  Makes them more rare and...who's to say that people won't buy some cute cubs in the future?"  The man walked closer, hand reaching into his robe and pulled out a gun, firmly pointed at what was perceived to be the bigger threat: the huge male that was still semi-curled around @vhab49_PE.  "In fact, who's to say that I can't keep one.  You only need one to be famous.  I can see it now: @ChebyshevII PE.  The smilodon tamer.  I'll be in all the textbooks.  Nothing can stop me now. "
> 
> Without hesitation, @tj_PE threw their duffle bag of stolen goods at the man, knocking the gun from his hand.  With a high-pitched yowl, the female followed right behind, tackling the body to the ground.  Acting solely on instincts, the cat rapidly shook its head rapidly from side to side, with a sharp crack quickly following.  The female gave a quick gag, long tongue peeking from in-between the elongated canines, and abruptly rolled into the snow.
> 
> @tj_PE took the opportunity to grab their duffle the minute those teeth were more than a foot away.
> 
> "That...was abrupt."  @vhab49_PE observed, scratching idly behind Chonky Boi's ear (the huge animal was making some sort of guttural chest noise in response).  "So what do we do now?"
> 
> The way back to the van was much quicker when you weren't being chased by crazy religious rich people or man-eating cats, though the felines did keep nudging at both @tj_PE and @vhab49_PE from additional treats...when the female wasn't running off to tackle a deer or the male nudging either of the thieves so they'd throw the backpack (so it could run after and bring back).  In fact, things were so quick that @tj_PE decided to check a few other houses.  @vhab49_PE was excited by the random cook books that were pinched.  The prehistoric felines were excited about the holiday spiral hams and turkeys found defrosting in a fridge.
> 
> "So, what's going to happen?"  @vhab49_PE asked once everyone had been loaded into the van, since the paired animals wouldn't leave them alone.  "I mean, there's dead bodies everywhere.  And fires.  And probably a giant excavation hole some where, now that I think about it."
> 
> "Without the cats, the police will just write-it up as super rich people getting super drunk and killing each other.  Normal day in this area, to be honest."
> 
> "Oh.  Seriously?"  @vhab49_PE carefully patted the head of the smaller cat, that they had dubbed Smokey who was steadily trying to shift the bulk of their body into @vhab49_PE's lap, and tried not to look at Chonky Boi, who was studiously cleaning his dick in the backseat.
> 
> "Rich people are weird.  Now let's get some baklava."
> 
> ---
> 
> @ChebyshevII PE was killed by the townies/big cats.  @ChebyshevII PE was mafia.
> 
> _*TOWNIES WIN*_
> 
> Final vote:
> 
> x2 @ChebyshevII PE (NikR, chart)
> 
> x1 @chart94 (chebs)
> 
> Remaining players: @NikR_PE and @chart94
> 
> Original Mafia: @MadamPirate PE, @RBHeadge PE, @MadamPirate PE
> 
> Cop: @Dothracki
> 
> Doctor: @Roarbark
> 
> ---
> 
> Sorry again for how late this was!  Work imploded and I...really did write myself into a corner.  I didn't want to hurt the kitties.  And my mom said I shouldn't.  That I should give them treats and go fold laundry with them to avoid the heretics.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

JayKay PE said:


> Original Mafia: @MadamPirate PE, @RBHeadge PE, @MadamPirate PE


Madam was double mafia?


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

@JayKay PEPE, thanks for modding. That was excellent


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Madam was double mafia?


Surprise!


----------



## NikR_PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Good game, friends   almost got you...


I have no idea how Chart decided his vote. I messaged him but was not sure which he would lean.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NikR_PE said:


> I have no idea how Chart decided his vote. I messaged him but was not sure which he would lean.


Yeah, my line of thinking was that chart seemed quiet the whole game, so may not realize what was going on. Didn’t work out for me this time...


----------



## JayKay PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> JayKay PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Original Mafia: @MadamPirate PE, @RBHeadge PE, @MadamPirate PE
> 
> 
> 
> Madam was double mafia?
Click to expand...

I fixed it, but, yes, @MadamPirate PE is a double mafia.


----------



## JayKay PE

Roarbark said:


> Yeaaaaah! Just a normal quick and dirty JK mafia writeup.


Super quick.  Super dirty.  Super short.

All things that describe a jaykay round!


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

DuranDuran said:


> You got me!  Good game all!


TOLD YOU CHEBY WAS SUS


----------



## DLD PE

JayKay PE said:


> Super quick.  Super dirty.  Super short.
> 
> All things that describe a jaykay round!


Great writing!  Great modding!


----------



## NikR_PE

DuranDuran said:


> Great writing!  Great modding!


Ditto. Thanks for modding @JayKay PE


----------



## SaltySteve PE

Do we have a mod for next round? If not, I'm willing to do a no frills all kills round as mod. 

Any challengers?


----------



## DLD PE

SaltySteve said:


> Do we have a mod for next round? If not, I'm willing to do a no frills all kills round as mod.
> 
> Any challengers?


I think you'd make a great mod!

Also, and this is just a suggestion:  Could we make a rule where each player must vote at least once by the end of each day?  Maybe not the first day, but each day thereafter?  I think it would encourage more involvement and not give too much advantage to the quiet/non-voting players.  I think this is better than the tourney rules which required a minimum # of posts.


----------



## SaltySteve PE

If yall want to do that I'm fine with it. I agree that quiet folks tend to skirt by but the minimum post thing was sort of a hassle.


----------



## Roarbark

Requirement to vote seems easier to swing than a minimum posts?  Or: More effectively accomplishes it's goal, "involvement".

Roarbark posting "1", "2" and "3" as his three posts doesn't advance the story, while Roarbark being forced to vote at least is participation.  I vote aye, for a try!

@DuranDuran I'm a fan of the new wardrobe. 
@JayKay PE I appreciate you, your excellent storytelling, and the time you spend enriching our experience. You rock and/or thank you!


----------



## NikR_PE

DuranDuran said:


> I think you'd make a great mod!
> 
> Also, and this is just a suggestion:  Could we make a rule where each player must vote at least once by the end of each day?  Maybe not the first day, but each day thereafter?  I think it would encourage more involvement and not give too much advantage to the quiet/non-voting players.  I think this is better than the tourney rules which required a minimum # of posts.


I agree. I used to post something, but then people just pile on anyone who posts. So I started being quiet. This way we will have more to work with.



Roarbark said:


> Roarbark posting "1", "2" and "3" as his three posts doesn't advance the story, while Roarbark being forced to vote at least is participation.  I vote aye, for a try!


Another rule should refrain players from referring to themselves in third person.


----------



## DLD PE

NikR_PE said:


> Another rule should refrain players from referring to themselves in third person.


DuranDuran agrees.


----------



## Dothracki PE

What happens if they don't vote? Should that count as a vote against the person who didn't vote? A random vote decided by mod? Or should it just be a minimum of one vote within a 3 day span?


----------



## DLD PE

Dothracki said:


> What happens if they don't vote? Should that count as a vote against the person who didn't vote? A random vote decided by mod? Or should it just be a minimum of one vote within a 3 day span?


Maybe we can allow players who are too busy to "early vote".  Let's say we grant a waiver to all players the first day, since it's usually random anyway.  You're required to vote from each day henceforth.  If something comes up and a player might be out for a few days, they can choose to "early vote" and PM their vote, or even their next 2-3 votes in advance to the mod.  

I'm open to anything.  I admit the "lay low" tactic is used often and I've used it plenty of times, but if you have 3-4 players who are both silent and never vote, it starts to dampen the spirit of the game in my opinion.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

I think this is an interesting idea. I'm excited to try it.

My suggestion is that a non vote = a vote for yourself.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Early voting... ¯\_(ツ)_/¯

No feeling for or against that idea. I'm thinking that if you early vote you have to declare it in the main thread... not your actual votes, but let everyone know you're out for a couple days and have sent early votes to the mod.

But I kind of don't like it because what if something happens that really changes the reads? But your early votes are messing it up for everyone else.

again... ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## DLD PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> Early voting... ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
> 
> No feeling for or against that idea. I'm thinking that if you early vote you have to declare it in the main thread... not your actual votes, but let everyone know you're out for a couple days and have sent early votes to the mod.
> 
> But I kind of don't like it because what if something happens that really changes the reads? But your early votes are messing it up for everyone else.
> 
> again... ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


You make a good point about early voting affecting the reads.  Maybe just keep it simple and not voting counts as a vote against yourself?  I like that idea. That way you're penalized, but not automatically "kicked out".  That would be easier for the mod to handle I would think.


----------



## JayKay PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> I think this is an interesting idea. I'm excited to try it.
> 
> My suggestion is that a non vote = a vote for yourself.


On one hand, I agree with this, on the other...that requires a lot of tracking by the mod to see who did/didn't vote.  I was overwhelmed a bit when we were doing the tournament rules and I had to check and check again to see if people had posted during the day.

I think it should be something more like, there are ten people who are playing.  Six voted.  The remaining 4 are randomized.  So it really makes both the mafia push everyone to vote (so no hiding) and also means more engagement between the townies.  It also might mean the randomizer accidentally kills a mafia member or a townie, so it's in everyone's interest to vote.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

JayKay PE said:


> On one hand, I agree with this, on the other...that requires a lot of tracking by the mod to see who did/didn't vote.  I was overwhelmed a bit when we were doing the tournament rules and I had to check and check again to see if people had posted during the day.
> 
> I think it should be something more like, there are ten people who are playing.  Six voted.  The remaining 4 are randomized.  So it really makes both the mafia push everyone to vote (so no hiding) and also means more engagement between the townies.  It also might mean the randomizer accidentally kills a mafia member or a townie, so it's in everyone's interest to vote.


The mod has to keep track of votes anyway. And they have to know who's still alive. Knowing who didn't vote doesn't seem like much extra work, right?

I basically duplicated @DuranDuran spreadsheet for when I mod.

But yeah, tracking who posted is definitely a pain!


----------



## DLD PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> I basically duplicated @DuranDuran spreadsheet for when I mod.


That's copyright infringement.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

DuranDuran said:


> That's copyright infringement.


You should probably sue me for your lost income


----------



## DLD PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> You should probably sue me for your lost income


Oh the humanity!


----------



## User1

I'm in whenever next round starts but idk how intense new job will be (starting monday) so pls dont sus me for acting differently or i will cry


----------



## SaltySteve PE

DuranDuran said:


> Maybe we can allow players who are too busy to "early vote".  Let's say we grant a waiver to all players the first day, since it's usually random anyway.  You're required to vote from each day henceforth.  If something comes up and a player might be out for a few days, they can choose to "early vote" and PM their vote, or even their next 2-3 votes in advance to the mod.
> 
> I'm open to anything.  I admit the "lay low" tactic is used often and I've used it plenty of times, but if you have 3-4 players who are both silent and never vote, it starts to dampen the spirit of the game in my opinion.


Audi used to vote 3 days in advanced lol.

With only requiring one vote per day, I think most people can make it in to do that even if they're busy.



jean15paul_PE said:


> I think this is an interesting idea. I'm excited to try it.
> 
> My suggestion is that a non vote = a vote for yourself.






JayKay PE said:


> I think it should be something more like, there are ten people who are playing.  Six voted.  The remaining 4 are randomized.  So it really makes both the mafia push everyone to vote (so no hiding) and also means more engagement between the townies.  It also might mean the randomizer accidentally kills a mafia member or a townie, so it's in everyone's interest to vote.


I like the randomizer idea best. It encourages people to play because it's not just them that gets hit with the skipped vote.


----------



## SaltySteve PE

@ChebyshevII PE,  @blybrook PE, @MadamPirate PE, @Unintended Max, P.E. , @Road Guy .

AND ANYONE ELSE WHO WANTS TO JOIN. 

I stole that list from JKs last call for players cause I don't have a good feel for whos still active, tag anyone else that you think might be interested. Start Tuesday with the new vote requirements?

Confirmed Players

@tj_PE

@rebecca1

@DuranDuran

@vhab49_PE

@jean15paul_PE

@NikR_PE

@chart94

@squaretaper LIT AF PE

@JayKay PE

@RBHeadge PE

@LyceeFruit PE

@txjennah PE

@Roarbark

@Dothracki

@EyehatethePEexam


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

HEY @CUniverse, you in?


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Hey @fowler @EyehatethePEexam @TheLoneStarEngineer, you wanna play?


----------



## beccabun PE

SaltySteve said:


> @RBHeadge PE, @squaretaper LIT AF PE, @ChebyshevII PE, @vhab49_PE, @chart94, @DuranDuran, @SaltySteve, @LyceeFruit PE, @Roarbark, @txjennah PE, @Dothracki, @blybrook PE, @rebecca1, @NikR_PE, @jean15paul_PE, @MadamPirate PE, @Unintended Max, P.E. , @Road Guy , @JayKay PE.
> 
> AND ANYONE ELSE WHO WANTS TO JOIN.
> 
> I stole that list from JKs last call for players cause I don't have a good feel for whos still active, tag anyone else that you think might be interested. Start Tuesday with the new vote requirements?
> 
> Confirmed Players
> 
> @tj_PE


In


----------



## DLD PE

I'm in for next round.  I also like @JayKay PE's idea of:  If you don't vote, a randomizer will automatically generate a random vote for you.  I think it might be worth a try?  It's Salty's mod this round, so ultimately it's his choice of course.

@SaltySteve, let me know if you need any help.  If you want/need help randomizing let me know.  Feel free to use my spreadsheet.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

SaltySteve said:


> @RBHeadge PE, @squaretaper LIT AF PE, @ChebyshevII PE, @vhab49_PE, @chart94,  @LyceeFruit PE, @Roarbark, @txjennah PE, @Dothracki, @blybrook PE,, @NikR_PE, @jean15paul_PE, @MadamPirate PE, @Unintended Max, P.E. , @Road Guy , @JayKay PE.
> 
> AND ANYONE ELSE WHO WANTS TO JOIN.
> 
> I stole that list from JKs last call for players cause I don't have a good feel for whos still active, tag anyone else that you think might be interested. Start Tuesday with the new vote requirements?
> 
> Confirmed Players
> 
> @tj_PE
> 
> @rebecca1
> 
> @DuranDuran


@SaltyStevein, even though this means I can't vote for you.


----------



## DLD PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> Hey @fowler @EyehatethePEexam @TheLoneStarEngineer, you wanna play?


Lycee is recruiting her own voting bloc.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

I'm in.

I know CivilRobot is back.

@civilrobot, did you every play mafia with us? Interested?


----------



## SaltySteve PE

I'm but a mere servant doing EB bidding. You guys decide how you want that voting rule to go and I'll implement it. My vote would be the randomizer though.

I think I'll need the role descriptions if someone could send them to me.


----------



## blybrook PE

I'm _*out for the next several rounds, probably into February* _before I can think about Mafia again.

Feel free to utilize me as a NPC for any / all rounds as needed.


----------



## NikR_PE

SaltySteve said:


> @RBHeadge PE, @squaretaper LIT AF PE, @ChebyshevII PE,  @chart94,  @LyceeFruit PE, @Roarbark, @txjennah PE, @Dothracki, @blybrook PE, @NikR_PE, @MadamPirate PE, @Unintended Max, P.E. , @Road Guy , @JayKay PE.
> 
> AND ANYONE ELSE WHO WANTS TO JOIN.
> 
> I stole that list from JKs last call for players cause I don't have a good feel for whos still active, tag anyone else that you think might be interested. Start Tuesday with the new vote requirements?
> 
> Confirmed Players
> 
> @tj_PE
> 
> @rebecca1
> 
> @DuranDuran
> 
> @vhab49_PE
> 
> @jean15paul_PE


In


----------



## chart94 PE

SaltySteve said:


> @RBHeadge PE, @squaretaper LIT AF PE, @ChebyshevII PE,  @chart94,  @LyceeFruit PE, @Roarbark, @txjennah PE, @Dothracki, @blybrook PE, @NikR_PE, @MadamPirate PE, @Unintended Max, P.E. , @Road Guy , @JayKay PE.
> 
> AND ANYONE ELSE WHO WANTS TO JOIN.
> 
> I stole that list from JKs last call for players cause I don't have a good feel for whos still active, tag anyone else that you think might be interested. Start Tuesday with the new vote requirements?
> 
> Confirmed Players
> 
> @tj_PE
> 
> @rebecca1
> 
> @DuranDuran
> 
> @vhab49_PE
> 
> @jean15paul_PE


Sure I’ll play


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> Hey @fowler @EyehatethePEexam @TheLoneStarEngineer, you wanna play?


What is this?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SaltySteve said:


> Start Tuesday with the new vote requirements?


Stabby stabby? In!


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

EyehatethePEexam said:


> What is this?


It's a game.

There's townies and there's mafia but you don't know who's who. Mafia tries to eliminate the town and the townies try to eliminate the mafia.


----------



## JayKay PE

@SaltySteve, I'm in


----------



## JayKay PE

EyehatethePEexam said:


> What is this?


We start a game and people are divided into townies (the good guys) and mafia (obvs, the bad guys).  There is a cop, who can kinda tell who is evil or not, and a doctor, who usually does nothing and is killed the first day or two.  We have to vote to kill people during the day and the mafia kills people at night.

Great team building exercise and sometimes there is a story line!


----------



## JayKay PE

@EyehatethePEexam, here was the start of the most recent round (mod'd by yours truly).  It involves really nice robes and stealing from rich people.  It also shows how people play through/vote/etc.


----------



## JayKay PE

@TrickShotG, stop posting numbers and come play a murder game!  It's fun!


----------



## SaltySteve PE

EyehatethePEexam said:


> What is this?


You should try it, I'm just saying. **peer PRESSURE  intensifies***


----------



## DLD PE

JayKay PE said:


> We start a game and people are divided into townies (the good guys) and mafia (obvs, the bad guys).  There is a cop, who can kinda tell who is evil or not, and a doctor, who usually does nothing and is killed the first day or two.  We have to vote to kill people during the day and the mafia kills people at night.
> 
> Great team building exercise and sometimes there is a story line!


Ditto.  Also, @EyehatethePEexam below is a link to a quick and easy guide on how to detect mafia (courtesy of @RBHeadge PE).

https://engineerboards.com/topic/33851-eb-mafia/?do=findComment&amp;comment=7570189


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> It's a game.
> 
> There's townies and there's mafia but you don't know who's who. Mafia tries to eliminate the town and the townies try to eliminate the mafia.


Kinda like Among Us or the Werewolf game. I'm in to try it.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Also @SaltySteve in


----------



## Dothracki PE

@SaltySteve I'm in


----------



## NikR_PE

EyehatethePEexam said:


> What is this?


Perpetual spam thread.


----------



## JayKay PE

NikR_PE said:


> Perpetual spam thread.


----------



## Roarbark

@SaltySteveI'm in.

Personally I'd vote for not voting counts as a vote for yourself. That way it's self punishing, not punishing for a potentially random person, and it doesn't just add random noise to the Mafia vs. Town "signal" 

We can always try it multiple ways in upcoming rounds and see what feels better!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

EyehatethePEexam said:


> Kinda like Among Us or the Werewolf game. I'm in to try it.


Mafia is another name for Werewolf.



JayKay PE said:


> DuranDuran said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dothracki said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuranDuran said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think you'd make a great mod!
> 
> Also, and this is just a suggestion:  Could we make a rule where each player must vote at least once by the end of each day?  Maybe not the first day, but each day thereafter?  I think it would encourage more involvement and not give too much advantage to the quiet/non-voting players.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What happens if they don't vote? Should that count as a vote against the person who didn't vote? A random vote decided by mod? Or should it just be a minimum of one vote within a 3 day span?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe we can allow players who are too busy to "early vote".  Let's say we grant a waiver to all players the first day, since it's usually random anyway.  You're required to vote from each day henceforth.  If something comes up and a player might be out for a few days, they can choose to "early vote" and PM their vote, or even their next 2-3 votes in advance to the mod.
> 
> I'm open to anything.  I admit the "lay low" tactic is used often and I've used it plenty of times, but if you have 3-4 players who are both silent and never vote, it starts to dampen the spirit of the game in my opinion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> On one hand, I agree with this, on the other...that requires a lot of tracking by the mod to see who did/didn't vote.  I was overwhelmed a bit when we were doing the tournament rules and I had to check and check again to see if people had posted during the day.
> 
> I think it should be something more like, there are ten people who are playing.  Six voted.  The remaining 4 are randomized.  So it really makes both the mafia push everyone to vote (so no hiding) and also means more engagement between the townies.  It also might mean the randomizer accidentally kills a mafia member or a townie, so it's in everyone's interest to vote.
Click to expand...

I like the idea of forcing a player to cast a vote once, *at least*, within the first two days. The tournament forced players to vote on the first occasion or face elimination.

I'm also okay with mandatory voting thereafter. People could vote in advance in public, and early votes could be for a named player, a "random selection by mod/RNG" and maybe the possibility of one abstention.

Obviously people are busy IRL and can't always play. I've _barely_ been checking into the site over the last couple weeks.



LyceeFruit PE said:


> Hey @fowler @EyehatethePEexam @TheLoneStarEngineer, you wanna play?


Did anyone else go thought the WttS and Spam threads and tag the more active posters? Ideally this round should be as large and teambuilding as possible.  If not I'll try to go through them this weekend and tag a few other people here.



SaltySteve said:


> I'm but a mere servant doing EB bidding. You guys decide how you want that voting rule to go and I'll implement it. My vote would be the randomizer though.
> 
> I think I'll need the role descriptions if someone could send them to me.


I believe that we're bringing back the woodchipper this round, because Christmas. 



SaltySteve said:


> @RBHeadge PE, @ChebyshevII PE,   @LyceeFruit PE, @Roarbark, @txjennah PE, @Dothracki, @blybrook PE, @MadamPirate PE, @Unintended Max, P.E. , @Road Guy .
> 
> AND ANYONE ELSE WHO WANTS TO JOIN.


I'm in


----------



## txjennah PE

@SaltySteve I'm in


----------



## DLD PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Did anyone else go thought the WttS and Spam threads and tag the more active posters? Ideally this round should be as large and teambuilding as possible.  If not I'll try to go through them this weekend and tag a few other people here.


I think you should tag Zach Stone.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

DuranDuran said:


> I think you should tag Zach Stone.


... and Justine Justin Stine


----------



## DLD PE

Roarbark said:


> @SaltySteveI'm in.
> 
> Personally I'd vote for *not voting counts as a vote for yourself*. That way it's self punishing, not punishing for a potentially random person, and it doesn't just add random noise to the Mafia vs. Town "signal"
> 
> We can always try it multiple ways in upcoming rounds and see what feels better!


I'm more for this.  Getting kicked out for not voting is too severe, getting assigned a random vote is, well, too random, and getting a vote counted towards yourself doesn't necessarily guarantee you get voted off, and it's a light but fair punishment.


----------



## DLD PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> ... and Justine Stine


Who?


----------



## SaltySteve PE

DuranDuran said:


> Who?


----------



## DLD PE

DuranDuran said:


> I think you should tag Zach Stone.






jean15paul_PE said:


> ... and Justine Stine


----------



## SaltySteve PE

SaltySteve said:


> @ChebyshevII PE,  @blybrook PE, @MadamPirate PE, @Unintended Max, P.E. , @Road Guy .
> 
> AND ANYONE ELSE WHO WANTS TO JOIN.
> 
> I stole that list from JKs last call for players cause I don't have a good feel for whos still active, tag anyone else that you think might be interested. Start Tuesday with the new vote requirements?
> 
> Confirmed Players
> 
> @tj_PE
> 
> @rebecca1
> 
> @DuranDuran
> 
> @vhab49_PE
> 
> @jean15paul_PE
> 
> @NikR_PE
> 
> @chart94
> 
> @squaretaper LIT AF PE
> 
> @JayKay PE
> 
> @RBHeadge PE
> 
> @LyceeFruit PE
> 
> @txjennah PE
> 
> @Roarbark
> 
> @Dothracki
> 
> @EyehatethePEexam


----------



## DLD PE

SaltySteve said:


> View attachment 19907


I think we're almost halfway to the number of players RBH wants.


----------



## SaltySteve PE

Bring it!


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

LyceeFruit PE said:


> Hey @fowler @EyehatethePEexam @TheLoneStarEngineer, you wanna play?


hmmm... and what exactly is this? how many hundreds of pages to i need to back to figure out what I'm playing?  opcorn:


----------



## SaltySteve PE

Its the pen and paper version of Among Us, Werewolf, Mafia, or whatever you want to call it. 

Someone will be along shortly to give a better explanation.


----------



## DLD PE

fowler said:


> hmmm... and what exactly is this? how many hundreds of pages to i need to back to figure out what I'm playing?  opcorn:


@JayKay PEsummed it up nicely at the top of this page.

You can start on page 1 and read through a few rounds to get a feel for what happens.  It's a fun game and great group!


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

SaltySteve said:


> @ChebyshevII PE,  @blybrook PE, @MadamPirate PE, @Unintended Max, P.E. , @Road Guy .
> 
> AND ANYONE ELSE WHO WANTS TO JOIN.
> 
> I stole that list from JKs last call for players cause I don't have a good feel for whos still active, tag anyone else that you think might be interested. Start Tuesday with the new vote requirements?
> 
> Confirmed Players
> 
> @tj_PE
> 
> @rebecca1
> 
> @DuranDuran
> 
> @vhab49_PE
> 
> @jean15paul_PE
> 
> @NikR_PE
> 
> @chart94
> 
> @squaretaper LIT AF PE
> 
> @JayKay PE
> 
> @RBHeadge PE
> 
> @LyceeFruit PE
> 
> @txjennah PE
> 
> @Roarbark
> 
> @Dothracki
> 
> @EyehatethePEexam


WTH?!


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

DuranDuran said:


> @JayKay PEsummed it up nicely at the top of this page.
> 
> You can start on page 1 and read through a few rounds to get a feel for what happens.  It's a fun game and great group!


ah thanks! I'm in... maybe it'll help pass the time awaiting "gulp" results...


----------



## TrickShotG

JayKay PE said:


> @TrickShotG, stop posting numbers and come play a murder game!  It's fun!


Lol I am intrigued but I don't even know where to start.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

fowler said:


> hmmm... and what exactly is this? how many hundreds of pages to i need to back to figure out what I'm playing?  opcorn:






TrickShotG said:


> Lol I am intrigued but I don't even know where to start.


There is no homework required. Just show up everyday. Read 1 to 2 pages of messages posted per day, and it will make enough sense for you to enjoy.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> ... and Justine Stine






DuranDuran said:


> Who?






SaltySteve said:


> View attachment 19905


Anyone remember when someone showed up on EB claiming to be Justine Justin Stine?


----------



## Roarbark

I resent that an "e" is being appended to Justin's name, for... reasons.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Roarbark said:


> I resent that an "e" is being appended to Justin's name, for... reasons.


typo


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

well not typo.

I just don't know how to spell things.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Justine is the evil twin.


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

jean15paul_PE said:


> well not typo.
> 
> I just don't know how to spell things.


I never admit to that... my fingers just work faster (or slower) than my brain... depends on the day and how much coffee i've drank


----------



## JayKay PE

SaltySteve said:


> View attachment 19907


You volunteered to be mod before me. Hahahahaha, I was all prepared for the holiday/huge round since I hosted last time. I’ll just watch and try not to get killed first round. Are you doing a story????

If you need instructions/PM info for roles, let me know.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

@SaltySteve In, of course!


----------



## CUniverse

I’ll play if it’s not too late


----------



## JayKay PE

@SaltySteve when is the game starting?


----------



## JayKay PE

@SaltySteve when is the game starting?


----------



## JayKay PE

@SaltySteve when is the game starting?


----------



## JayKay PE

@SaltySteve when is the game starting?


----------



## JayKay PE

@SaltySteve when is the game starting?

...

Also, let me know if you need mod stuff for reference


----------



## DLD PE

JayKay PE said:


> @SaltySteve when is the game starting?


We have this thing called a "SPAM" thread....


----------



## SaltySteve PE

JayKay PE said:


> @SaltySteve when is the game starting?






JayKay PE said:


> @SaltySteve when is the game starting?






JayKay PE said:


> @SaltySteve when is the game starting?






JayKay PE said:


> @SaltySteve when is the game starting?






JayKay PE said:


> @SaltySteve when is the game starting?
> 
> ...
> 
> Also, let me know if you need mod stuff for reference


First night of voting will be Tuesday night. I'm making up the spreadsheet right now. If anyone still wants in you've got until 5pm Eastern Time to let me know.  

@JayKay PE Send me the latest mod stuffs please!


----------



## SaltySteve PE

This round will include a mandatory daily vote after day 1. If you don't vote then then your vote will be assigned against yourself or randomly counted towards another member (still up for debate on which, let me know your thoughts)

Confirmed Players

@tj_PE

@rebecca1

@DuranDuran

@vhab49_PE

@jean15paul_PE

@NikR_PE

@chart94

@squaretaper LIT AF PE

@JayKay PE

@RBHeadge PE

@LyceeFruit PE

@txjennah PE

@Roarbark

@Dothracki

@EyehatethePEexam

@fowler

@ChebyshevII PE

@CUniverse

@MadamPirate PE

@harshaPEAZ

@TrickShotG


----------



## JayKay PE

@SaltySteve WHAT IS THE THEME


----------



## MadamPirate PE

@SaltySteve Is there still time for me to get in?


----------



## SaltySteve PE

JayKay PE said:


> @SaltySteve WHAT IS THE THEME


All kills no frills Free For All Town V. Mafia. I'm not going to be writing long stories lol but I'll try to come up with creative ways for people to die.


----------



## SaltySteve PE

MadamPirate PE said:


> @SaltySteve Is there still time for me to get in?


Absolutely. Added.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

SaltySteve said:


> Absolutely. Added.


SUHWEET


----------



## DLD PE

JayKay PE said:


> @SaltySteve WHAT IS THE THEME


I think "The Oregon Trail" might have enough opportunities for dying.  Only problem is, I don't believe the woodchipper was invented yet.

A threshing machine though....

Other suggestions:

The Crusades/Black Death/Medieval stuff (plenty of execution/torture devices available)

Murder on the Orient Polar Express

Battle Chess or some kind of chess themed game

Hunger Games

Among Us

EDIT:  Sorry @SaltySteve, you already answered as I was typing!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

DuranDuran said:


> I think "The Oregon Trail" might have enough opportunities for dying.  Only problem is, I don't believe the woodchipper was invented yet.
> 
> A threshing machine though....
> 
> Other suggestions:
> 
> The Crusades/Black Death/Medieval stuff (plenty of execution/torture devices available)
> 
> *Murder on the Orient Polar Express*
> 
> Battle Chess or some kind of chess themed game
> 
> Hunger Games
> 
> Among Us


that's seasonally appropriate. +1 vote


----------



## RBHeadge PE

@Zach Stone, P.E., I know you might be busy RN with the new exam but would you like to play this round?


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

I think this is the largest game we've had? With 20 people!

Oh shit

I def wanna mod sometime in the new year. @DuranDuran's list gave me an idea of a Harry Potter theme (which used to be superior to Huger Games but she-who-will-not-be-named is a ginormo TERF and I don't support that. semi-related note: i saw an interesting take on Hunger Games recently over the whole Peeta/whats-his-face saga that gave me a new perspective on the ending. I wish i could remember the full article or where i saw it to share it)


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

How about @justin-hawaii plays!?


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

triple?!


----------



## SaltySteve PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> I think this is the largest game we've had? With 20 people!
> 
> Oh shit


I've got 19 in my?!?! Did I miss someone before the game even starts?


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

SaltySteve said:


> I've got 19 in my?!?! Did I miss someone before the game even starts?


I counted the list you posted and added MP?


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

SaltySteve said:


> I've got 19 in my?!?! Did I miss someone before the game even starts?


i also just assumed that @TrickShotG was playing lol


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

regardless, i think the largest game before was 17


----------



## DLD PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> @Zach Stone, P.E., I know you might be busy RN with the new exam but would you like to play this round?


If he or Justin plays, my demise is already written:

"Duran succumbed to a brain aneurysm after attempting to solve one of Zach's new 3-phase time-shift tesseract problems."



LyceeFruit PE said:


> I def wanna mod sometime in the new year. @DuranDuran's list gave me an idea of a Harry Potter theme (which used to be superior to Huger Games but she-who-will-not-be-named is a ginormo *TERF* and I don't support that. semi-related note: i saw an interesting take on Hunger Games recently over the whole Peeta/whats-his-face saga that gave me a new perspective on the ending. I wish i could remember the full article or where i saw it to share it)


Aren't they currently filming a prequel for Hunger Games?

Also, "TERF" is not in my urban dictionary so I'm lost...


----------



## SaltySteve PE

@TrickShotG, be a part of history and put us at 20 people. The largest EB Mafia game to date!


----------



## JayKay PE

SaltySteve said:


> All kills no frills Free For All Town V. Mafia. I'm not going to be writing long stories lol but I'll try to come up with creative ways for people to die.


BOOOOOO  LAME! I want stories to read during the cold winter nights!


----------



## DLD PE

JayKay PE said:


> BOOOOOO  LAME! I want stories to read during the cold winter nights!


Maybe you can write while he mods?


----------



## beccabun PE

DuranDuran said:


> Aren't they currently filming a prequel for Hunger Games?
> 
> Also, "TERF" is not in my urban dictionary so I'm lost...


Trans-exclusionary radical feminist. basically someone who claims to be a feminist and all about female empowerment, but is transphobic and doesn't believe that trans women are women.


----------



## JayKay PE

DuranDuran said:


> Maybe you can write while he mods?


BE A GHOST WRITER.

WHAT.  NO  @SaltySteve has his theme!!!  HE HAS HIS DEATHS THOUGHT OF.

They are much more put together than me.


----------



## DLD PE

rebecca1 said:


> Trans-exclusionary radical feminist. basically someone who claims to be a feminist and all about female empowerment, but is transphobic and doesn't believe that trans women are women.


Aaaaahhh I should have picked up on that.  I get it now.  (DANGIT MY MEMORY! )


----------



## Dothracki PE

rebecca1 said:


> Trans-exclusionary radical feminist. basically someone who claims to be a feminist and all about female empowerment, but is transphobic and doesn't believe that trans women are women.


Those people should be burned at the stake!


----------



## SaltySteve PE

JayKay PE said:


> BE A GHOST WRITER.
> 
> WHAT.  NO  @SaltySteve has his theme!!!  HE HAS HIS DEATHS THOUGHT OF.
> 
> They are much more put together than me.


The deaths I keep envisioning at the moment would fall under the top 100 stupidest ways to randomly die.

Getting your hand stuck in a pickle jar and then bleeding to death after breaking the jar to get free type of randomness.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

SaltySteve said:


> The deaths I keep envisioning at the moment would fall under the top 100 stupidest ways to randomly die.
> 
> Getting your hand stuck in a pickle jar and then bleeding to death after breaking the jar to get free type of randomness.


Spoiler alert!!!!


----------



## DLD PE

SaltySteve said:


> Getting your hand stuck in a pickle jar and then bleeding to death after breaking the jar to get free type of randomness.


Or a jar full of red herrings.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Thanks @rebecca1 for defining it for me! Attempting to do work things this AM. Not going well. Gave up, sweating at the post office right now


----------



## Zach Stone P.E.

RBHeadge PE said:


> @Zach Stone, P.E., I know you might be busy RN with the new exam but would you like to play this round?


Thanks for thinking of me again but I have to politely decline. We've been burning the midnight oil, every ounce of free time I do have I try to spend it at home. Thanks though!


----------



## TwistedLeague

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Looking to see if there would be any interest in starting up an EB Mafia game?
> 
> For those who haven’t heard of it, you basically have a few players who are secretly members of the mafia, and they try to eliminate all the other players before being discovered.


I think this game is called Among Us.....


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

TwistedLeague said:


> I think this game is called Among Us.....


We been playing mafia way before Among Us was a thing.


----------



## TwistedLeague

jean15paul_PE said:


> We been playing mafia way before Among Us was a thing.


----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ

Hi


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

@SaltySteve and everyone.

@harshaPEAZ is interested in playing. Just popped over from the WTTS thread.


----------



## SaltySteve PE

harshaPEAZ said:


> Hi






jean15paul_PE said:


> @SaltySteve and everyone.
> 
> @harshaPEAZ is interested in playing. Just popped over from the WTTS thread.


Added, that makes 20!


----------



## JayKay PE

*cackles in NOT modding this round*


----------



## Dothracki PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> We been playing mafia way before Among Us was a thing.


Technically Among Us came first, but it wasn't popular until this year.


----------



## SaltySteve PE

@jean15paul_PE


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Dothracki said:


> Technically Among Us came first, but it wasn't popular until this year.
> 
> View attachment 19949
> 
> 
> View attachment 19950


Have we only been playing since 2019!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TrickShotG

Ok, I guess I'm in. But be warned, I have no idea wtf is going on.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

TrickShotG said:


> Ok, I guess I'm in. But be warned, I have no idea wtf is going on.


M'dude I've been here for 3+ years and I still don't know wtf is going on.


----------



## SaltySteve PE

TrickShotG said:


> Ok, I guess I'm in. But be warned, I have no idea wtf is going on.


Added


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Dothracki said:


> Technically Among Us came first, but it wasn't popular until this year.
> 
> View attachment 19949
> 
> 
> View attachment 19950


Actually @jean15paul_PE was right.




so burn on @Dothracki &amp; @SaltySteve


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

TrickShotG said:


> Ok, I guess I'm in. But be warned, I have no idea wtf is going on.


i've modded 2 rounds and idk wtf is going on either


----------



## SaltySteve PE

21 total players!!!


----------



## SaltySteve PE

JayKay PE said:


> *cackles in NOT modding this round*


----------



## SaltySteve PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> We been playing mafia way before Among Us was a thing.






LyceeFruit PE said:


> Actually @jean15paul_PE was right.
> 
> View attachment 19952
> 
> 
> so burn on @Dothracki &amp; @SaltySteve


ACTUALLY, Jean said "We been playing mafia way before Among Us was a thing" not "Mafia was around before Among Us"

Welcome to the burn zone @LyceeFruit PE


----------



## JayKay PE

TrickShotG said:


> Ok, I guess I'm in. But be warned, I have no idea wtf is going on.


I've somehow killed everyone/won and had no idea what is going on.

Please ask @MadamPirate PE about that


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

SaltySteve said:


> ACTUALLY, Jean said "We been playing mafia way before Among Us was a thing" not "Mafia was around before Among Us"
> 
> Welcome to the burn zone @LyceeFruit PE


We technically I said "... before Among Us was A THING" not "... before Among Us was released". It only became a thing this year.


----------



## JayKay PE

SaltySteve said:


> View attachment 19954


----------



## Dothracki PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> We technically I said "... before Among Us was A THING" not "... before Among Us was released". It only became a thing this year.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Zach Stone said:


> Thanks for thinking of me again but I have to politely decline. We've been burning the midnight oil, every ounce of free time I do have I try to spend it at home. Thanks though!


We will get you to play one of these rounds!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

JayKay PE said:


> I've somehow killed everyone/won and had no idea what is going on.
> 
> Please ask @MadamPirate PE about that


That was very much a thing and very much hilarious.


----------



## Zach Stone P.E.

MadamPirate PE said:


> We will get you to play one of these rounds!


Absolutely. One of these days


----------



## SaltySteve PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> We technically I said "... before Among Us was A THING" not "... before Among Us was released". It only became a thing this year.


Dang...Welp only one thing left to do in the face of overwhelming evidence.

I concede nothing. I demand that you change your quote to reflect how incredibly right I am. All the experts agree that you are an awful person.


----------



## DLD PE

JayKay PE said:


> *cackles in NOT modding this round*


Which means I can actually vote for you this round.


----------



## SaltySteve PE

*Welcome to the No Frills All Kills MASSIVE 21 Person Free For All.*

There are townsfolk (townies) and Mafia members. Townsfolk are going to try to eliminate the Mafia with extreme prejudice before the Mafia eliminates them. The game ends when either all of the Mafia is eliminated (town wins), or there are fewer townsfolk than Mafia members (Mafia wins).

*The game will start tomorrow, Tuesday December 15, 2020.  Lynching will be allowed on the first day. Mafia can lynch the first night.*

The Mafia members are going to privately tell me who they would like to eliminate during the night. I will reveal to everyone what happened the next morning with some mediocre storytelling.

During the day, everybody (townsfolk and Mafia) will publicly vote for a person to eliminate; I will eliminate the person with the most votes at the end of the day and reveal what their role was.

In addition to regular townsfolk and members of the Mafia, there is also a Doctor and a Cop. The Doctor can choose someone to “save” during the night; if they choose the same person the Mafia chose, then that player will escape elimination by the Mafia that night. The Cop can “investigate” players during the night.

The Mafia members know who each other are, but no one knows anyone else’s role except me. I have sent more specific instructions to the members of the Mafia, the Doctor, and the Cop. If you did not receive a PM from me, then you are a regular townsfolk/townie. If you're actually reading this wall of text add "+1" to the end of your next post and I'll like it.

*Standard EB-mafia game rules apply which means PMing is allowed!!  Please keep all trash talk in the thread and don’t take things too seriously!*

You may use this thread to vote and post about the game. Anyone (playing or not playing, eliminated or not) can use this thread to speculate, discuss, accuse, or otherwise participate in the game; just please make sure to follow regular EB forum guidelines.

To vote on a person to eliminate, mention me @SaltySteve and tell me specifically that 1) you are voting and 2) the username of the person you are voting to eliminate.

Example: @SaltySteve I vote for @blybrook PE because they're a bear and have someone's leg hanging from their mouth.

*Please submit your votes by 9:00 PM EST/8:00 PM Central/7:00 PM Mountain/6:00 PM Pacific Time/Whatever Roar and Bly-time* ; I will count votes after that time as being for the next day.

Your vote only counts if you are playing and not yet eliminated. If there is a tie for most votes, I will pick one of the voted users at random and/or require the tied players to send me 10 rounds of 'rock, paper, scissors'. *PLEASE NOTE THAT EVERYONE IS REQUIRED TO VOTE STARTING WEDNESDAY NIGHT. NOT VOTING WILL RESULT IN YOUR VOTE BEING CAST FOR YOURSELF. MISSING TWO VOTES IN A ROW WILL RESULT IN YOUR UNTIMELY DEATH.*

Finally, you are not allowed to reveal your role, privately or publicly, after you have been eliminated. You may not post screengrabs of private messages in this thread.

For reference, the 21 players in this round are:

@tj_PE

@rebecca1

@DuranDuran

@vhab49_PE

@jean15paul_PE

@NikR_PE

@chart94

@squaretaper LIT AF PE

@JayKay PE

@RBHeadge PE

@LyceeFruit PE

@txjennah PE

@Roarbark

@Dothracki

@EyehatethePEexam

@fowler

@ChebyshevII PE

@CUniverse

@MadamPirate PE

@harshaPEAZ

@TrickShotG 

I will be sending out messages for specific roles after 5pm today or in the morning. If you do not receive a message, then you are a regular townie.

If you have any questions, or you would like me to tell you which players are still standing, please let me know.

Good luck to everyone!  Let's have fun!


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

hey @SaltySteve +1 for the typo in the red bold area lol


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

I'll go.  @SaltySteve since I can't vote for you, I will cast the first vote for @JayKay PE...




+1


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

@JayKay PE bby, I srry.  Will change if anyone is being suspish.


----------



## SaltySteve PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> hey @SaltySteve +1 for the typo in the red bold area lol


Writing is hard. Spellcheck doesn't check words in all caps apparently.


----------



## SaltySteve PE

vhab49_PE said:


> I'll go.  @SaltySteve since I can't vote for you, I will cast the first vote for @JayKay PE...
> 
> View attachment 19968
> 
> 
> +1


Where are y'all getting this sweet rando spinning wheel.


----------



## txjennah PE

@SaltySteve +1 , I win the game!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

SaltySteve said:


> Where are y'all getting this sweet rando spinning wheel.


I'll send linky when back at computer.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

First vote not until tomorrow right?


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

I've used https://wheelofnames.com/


----------



## SaltySteve PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> First vote not until tomorrow right?


That is correct. I haven't even sent out roles yet but YOLO if you want to vote today. I'll count it towards tomorrows vote.


----------



## DLD PE

@SaltySteve, can you tell us how many mafia, cop (insert comma here for those who are Oxford-ish) and doctor roles there are, since we have so many players this time, or is that info privy only to the mod?

+1


----------



## SaltySteve PE

I can tell you there are a lot of players and some fraction of those players have a special role.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

DuranDuran said:


> @SaltySteve, can you tell us how many mafia, cop (insert comma here for those who are Oxford-ish) and doctor roles there are, since we have so many players this time, or is that info privy only to the mod?
> 
> +1


The usual formula that mods use for mafia is total (number of players) divided by 4 and rounded down. So 21 players would mean 5 mafia. 

But we've had mods deviate from this either accidently or on purpose.

I don't think we've ever played with more than one doctor and cop except when we played under tournament rules.

So my guess is 5 mafia, 1 doctor, and 1 cop


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

SaltySteve said:


> Where are y'all getting this sweet rando spinning wheel.


https://pickerwheel.com/


----------



## DLD PE




----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

OMG GUYS THIS IS HAPPENING


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

TwistedLeague said:


> I think this game is called Among Us.....


SUS


----------



## DLD PE

SaltySteve said:


> I will be sending out messages for specific roles after *5pm today* or in the morning. If you do not receive a message, then you are a regular townie.
> 
> If you have any questions, or you would like me to tell you which players are still standing, please let me know.
> 
> Good luck to everyone!  Let's have fun!


Is that 5pm EST or CST?  Also is that before or after the registration deadline?


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

DuranDuran said:


> Is that 5pm EST or CST?  Also is that before or after the registration deadline?


Can I just get my damn results already?


----------



## DLD PE

vhab49_PE said:


> Can I just get my damn results already?


*Pours Jobu rum to speed up results.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

DuranDuran said:


> @SaltySteve, can you tell us how many mafia, cop (insert comma here for those who are Oxford-ish) and doctor roles there are, since we have so many players this time, or is that info privy only to the mod?
> 
> +1


#TeamOxfordComma


----------



## Roarbark

SaltySteve said:


> All kills no frills Free For All Town V. Mafia. I'm not going to be writing long stories lol but I'll try to come up with creative ways for people to die.


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

@SaltySteve +1.

Why not add more e-mail notifications when I'm already on edge about receiving one particular e-mail notification.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> The usual formula that mods use for mafia is total (number of players) divided by 4 and rounded down. So 21 players would mean 5 mafia.
> 
> But we've had mods deviate from this either accidently or on purpose.
> 
> I don't think we've ever played with more than one doctor and cop except when we played under tournament rules.
> 
> So my guess is 5 mafia, 1 doctor, and 1 cop


Five mafia would be very favorable to the mafia. Parity for five mafia would require a 25 player game.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

i hate resumes. and my engineer friend who knows is like "yeah resumes in fed gov are diff. mine was 8pages for my promotion" and hes trying to get me to move to CA or DC. my temperament isn't suited for gov't.


----------



## TrickShotG

@SaltySteve +1 and im still going to mess this up somehow


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> i hate resumes. and my engineer friend who knows is like "yeah resumes in fed gov are diff. mine was 8pages for my promotion" and hes trying to get me to move to CA or DC. my temperament isn't suited for gov't.


hubs was just reviewing resumes last week, and one of them was like 16 pages.  So many words.


----------



## Dothracki PE

TrickShotG said:


> @SaltySteve +1 and im still going to mess this up somehow


Even the more experienced players mess up. Just don't reveal who you are in the thread or in chat if you are night killed by mafia. Trust me, I've done it and almost got wood chipped because of it. Other than that, it's not hard to mess up the rules. 

If you have any questions, you can always ask the mod or if you wind up getting involved in a mafia or townie group chat, you can ask questions there. 

P.S. @SaltySteve +1


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

vhab49_PE said:


> hubs was just reviewing resumes last week, and one of them was like 16 pages.  So many words.


no thanks. mine will be about 1.5 pages because i volunteer


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> no thanks. mine will be about 1.5 pages because i volunteer


They basically put their entire position description down for each past position, and those are usually pretty long. It is ridiculous.  He was reviewing resumes for a couple of hours.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> i hate resumes. and my engineer friend who knows is like "yeah resumes in fed gov are diff. mine was 8pages for my promotion" and hes trying to get me to move to CA or DC. my temperament isn't suited for gov't.


Eight pages? Not sure what job he was applying for? Maybe it was for an SES position and it included the ECQs. 

Most agencies allow a maximum of 5,000 character resumes, and that's even for GS15 and ST positions. My govt resume is less than three full pages. I have to leave stuff out and write densely.

I haven't updated my full academic CV in a very long time, that one might make it to 10 pages. But I can't think of any federal position that would require it that level of detail.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Eight pages? Not sure what job he was applying for? Maybe it was for an SES position and it included the ECQs.
> 
> Most agencies allow a maximum of 5,000 character resumes, and that's even for GS15 and ST positions. My govt resume is less than three full pages. I have to leave stuff out and write densely.
> 
> I haven't updated my full academic CV in a very long time, that one might make it to 10 pages. But I can't think of any federal position that would require it that level of detail.


I have never done a full academic CV.

I've been keeping my resume to 2 pages. It's not easy.


----------



## JayKay PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Five mafia would be very favorable to the mafia. Parity for five mafia would require a 25 player game.


I thought the formula was always number of rounddown(# players/4)?  So if you have 10 players = 10/4 =2.5 = 2 mafia; we've recently been playing round of 12 players and there has always been 3 mafia in that case.  Last big round, which I think was 16 or 18 players, was 4 mafia.  So I def think was 21 players = 21/4 = 5.25 players = 5 players.

Which is super suspish that you're already arguing less mafia.

*squintiest of eyes*


----------



## JayKay PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> my temperament isn't suited for gov't.


ditto.  And yet...I find myself employed by the government.


----------



## JayKay PE

Trrrrrrrrrrriple post to avoid ban


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

JayKay PE said:


> ditto.  And yet...I find myself employed by the government.


because your sitch and my ex's (worked for state gov) - i was like "yeah no".

i once had a friend tell me i'd do great in gov. and it's like i can't handle the nonsense &amp; politics of private, why tf would i do better in gov?!


----------



## SaltySteve PE

DuranDuran said:


> Is that 5pm EST or CST?  Also is that before or after the registration deadline?


If I don't post a time zone assume it's eastern. Registration ended at 5pm est. with a grand total of 21 people. YAY!!!


----------



## DLD PE

vhab49_PE said:


> hubs was just reviewing resumes last week, and one of them was like 16 pages.  So many words.


OMG.  I've never had a more than 1-page resume, but I've always been in the private sector.


----------



## DLD PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> I have never done a full academic CV.
> 
> I've been keeping my resume to 2 pages. It's not easy.


I actually had to Google what a "CV" is.  I've never written or used one.  Maybe a short cover letter and one-page resume.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

JayKay PE said:


> I thought the formula was always number of rounddown(# players/4)?  So if you have 10 players = 10/4 =2.5 = 2 mafia; we've recently been playing round of 12 players and there has always been 3 mafia in that case.  Last big round, which I think was 16 or 18 players, was 4 mafia.  So I def think was 21 players = 21/4 = 5.25 players = 5 players.
> 
> Which is super suspish that you're already arguing less mafia.
> 
> *squintiest of eyes*


The mafia win chance is about 50% when the town has an investigator and m=sqrt(p). Where m=number of mafia; p=number of total players.

21 players should have 4.6 mafia, which rounds up to five. IMHO I think rounding up is a bit too favorable to the odds in this situation. But it may still work to help keep the game finish before the holidays.


----------



## SaltySteve PE

I write my resume as "relevant engineering experience" and just select the jobs I've had that go with the position I'm applying for. Things fall off but I make sure to bring those up in the interview if possible. No one hiring for an Engineering position cares that I worked at Radio Shack for 5 years way back when. Resumes are the appetizer that gets you the interview.  

Current Vote:


 


12/15


Players


Day 1 Votes


tj_PE


 


rebecca1


 


DuranDuran


 


vhab49_PE


@JayKay PE


jean15paul_PE


 


NikR_PE


 


chart94


 


squaretaper LIT AF PE


 


JayKay PE


 


RBHeadge PE


 


LyceeFruit PE


 


txjennah PE


 


Roarbark


 


Dothracki


 


EyehatethePEexam


 


fowler


 


ChebyshevII PE


 


CUniverse


 


MadamPirate PE


 


harshaPEAZ


 


TrickShotG


----------



## SaltySteve PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> But it may still work to help keep the game finish before the holidays.


You mean we're not going to play on Christmas?


----------



## JayKay PE

SaltySteve said:


> You mean we're not going to play on Christmas?


I will.  Just to kill people.


----------



## JayKay PE

Wait.  Did roles go out?  @SaltySteve


----------



## JayKay PE

TRRRRRRRRRIPLE POST


----------



## SaltySteve PE

JayKay PE said:


> Wait.  Did roles go out?  @SaltySteve


Yes ma'am.


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

JayKay PE said:


> Wait.  Did roles go out?  @SaltySteve


Seems like a clever ploy to divert attention from your being MAFIA!!!


----------



## JayKay PE

SaltySteve said:


> Yes ma'am.


Fuck.

Guess that means I'm a soft shelled townie


----------



## JayKay PE

EyehatethePEexam said:


> Seems like a clever ploy to divert attention from your being MAFIA!!!


I AM WAY MORE CLEVERER WHEN I AM MAFIA

I AM SIMPLY CONFUSED WHEN NOT MOD AND TOWNIE


----------



## JayKay PE

TRRRRRRRIPLE POST


----------



## RBHeadge PE

it looks like results are coming out today. I'm going to be predictably distracted elsewhere on the forum today. I'll try to drop by for a look when I can.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> it looks like results are coming out today. I'm going to be predictably distracted elsewhere on the forum today. I'll try to drop by for a look when I can.


I'm going to be predictably distracted by waiting.


----------



## beccabun PE

vhab49_PE said:


> I'm going to be predictably distracted by waiting.


ditto.


----------



## JayKay PE

vhab49_PE said:


> I'm going to be predictably distracted by waiting.


I'm going to be predictably distracted by my failing softener (it's bad when a hospital runs out of water, right?  Right.)


----------



## JayKay PE

Okay.  Since @tj_PE is severely lacking in their usual MO, I shall begin:

@tj_PE are you mafia?


----------



## JayKay PE

@rebecca1, are you mafia?


----------



## JayKay PE

@DuranDuran, are you mafia?


----------



## JayKay PE

@vhab49_PE, you are def mafia.  I'm not even asking you.


----------



## JayKay PE

@jean15paul_PE, are you mafia?


----------



## JayKay PE

@NikR_PE, are you mafia?


----------



## JayKay PE

@chart94, are you mafia?


----------



## JayKay PE

@squaretaper LIT AF PE, are you mafia?


----------



## JayKay PE

@JayKay PE, are you mafia?


----------



## JayKay PE

@RBHeadge PE, are you mafia?


----------



## JayKay PE

@LyceeFruit PE, are you mafia?


----------



## JayKay PE

@txjennah PE, are you mafia?


----------



## JayKay PE

@Roarbark, are you mafia?


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

JayKay PE said:


> @vhab49_PE, you are def mafia.  I'm not even asking you.


I'm not.  My vote really didn't even count since roles had not gone out yet.  I will roll the wheel of doom again.


----------



## JayKay PE

@Dothracki, are you mafia?


----------



## JayKay PE

@EyehatethePEexam, are you mafia?


----------



## JayKay PE

@fowler, are you mafia?


----------



## JayKay PE

@ChebyshevII PE, are you mafia?


----------



## JayKay PE

@CUniverse, are you mafia?


----------



## JayKay PE

@MadamPirate PE, are you mafia?


----------



## beccabun PE

JayKay PE said:


> @rebecca1, are you mafia?


not maf


----------



## JayKay PE

@harshaPEAZ, are you mafia?


----------



## JayKay PE

@TrickShotG, are you mafia?


----------



## JayKay PE

@Unintended Max, P.E., are you mafia?


----------



## JayKay PE

JayKay PE said:


> @JayKay PE, are you mafia?


NO I AM NOT.  HOW DARE YOU.


----------



## JayKay PE

vhab49_PE said:


> I'm not.  My vote really didn't even count since roles had not gone out yet.  I will roll the wheel of doom again.


*squintiest of eyes*


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

JayKay PE said:


> @LyceeFruit PE, are you mafia?


not maf


----------



## RBHeadge PE

rebecca1 said:


> ditto.


let me know when you hear something. You're my control for Maryland (and possibly for all exam takers if Maryland releases early again this first)


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

@SaltySteve i vote for @Roarbark


----------



## DLD PE

JayKay PE said:


> @DuranDuran, are you mafia?


No, just your normal intestinal buddy!


----------



## JayKay PE

DuranDuran said:


> No, just your normal intestinal buddy!


My lower intestine is filled with warmth and affection.


----------



## JayKay PE

You know who might be mafia?  That guy @Unintended Max, P.E..  They're def sus


----------



## beccabun PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> let me know when you hear something. You're my control for Maryland (and possibly for all exam takers if Maryland releases early again this first)


will definitely either post an obnoxious cheer in WTTS or send you a very short message.


----------



## NikR_PE

JayKay PE said:


> @NikR_PE, are you mafia?


I am not.


----------



## DLD PE

Random Wheel Suspicious List:

1.  @RBHeadge PE for predicting he's going to be distracted.  

2.  @JayKay PE for asking me if I'm mafia (that's @tj_PE's job and she's playing).  Also for talking to herself.

3.  @tj_PE for NOT asking if I'm mafia.

4.  @jean15paul_PE and @squaretaper LIT AF PE because they're JP and Square.

5.  @rebecca1 and @vhab49_PE for claiming distractedness like RBH.

6.  @Dothracki because he SHOULD be distracted, but he's not claiming to be.

7.  @LyceeFruit PE for voting first.

8.  @chart94 for being so quiet.

9.  @harshaPEAZ and @TrickShotG for being new.

10.   ....and a few other people I can't think of at the moment.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

SaltySteve said:


> I write my resume as "relevant engineering experience" and just select the jobs I've had that go with the position I'm applying for. Things fall off but I make sure to bring those up in the interview if possible. No one hiring for an Engineering position cares that I worked at Radio Shack for 5 years way back when. Resumes are the appetizer that gets you the interview.


Sure but I've had between 8 and 11 (depending on how you count) relevant engineering positions.


----------



## JayKay PE

@SaltySteve, I vote for @DuranDuran because they're actually analyzing things vs. posting their excel voting thing.

They only analyze when they're desperate.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

JayKay PE said:


> @jean15paul_PE, are you mafia?


Nope... Actually I should check...


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

JayKay PE said:


> @jean15paul_PE, are you mafia?






jean15paul_PE said:


> Nope... Actually I should check...


I'm a townie


----------



## DLD PE

JayKay PE said:


> @SaltySteve, I vote for @DuranDuran because they're actually analyzing things vs. posting their excel voting thing.
> 
> They only analyze when they're desperate.


I don't have Excel.

@SaltySteve I vote for @JayKay PEin retaliation.  I'll back off she backs off! lol  

JayKay, we're on the same team (unless you're maf).


----------



## DLD PE




----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

JayKay PE said:


> @EyehatethePEexam, are you mafia?


I am not mafia. I'm a noob, they wouldn't do that to me.


----------



## User1

JayKay PE said:


> Okay.  Since @tj_PE is severely lacking in their usual MP, I shall begin:
> 
> @tj_PE are you mafia?


I am not mafia!


----------



## JayKay PE

EyehatethePEexam said:


> I am not mafia. I'm a noob, they wouldn't do that to me.


THAT IS A LIE.  THE RANDOMIZER LOVES CHOOSING FNG FOR THE MAFIA.


----------



## JayKay PE

DuranDuran said:


> I don't have Excel.
> 
> @SaltySteve I vote for @JayKay PEin retaliation.  I'll back off she backs off! lol
> 
> JayKay, we're on the same team (unless you're maf).


WE'RE NEVER ON THE SAME TEAM.  WE JUST SHARE A LOWER INTESTINE.


----------



## JayKay PE

*did not even notice @Roarbark voted for @LyceeFruit PE*

I am super bad at this


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

DuranDuran said:


> 4.  @jean15paul_PE and @squaretaper LIT AF PE because they're JP and Square.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

DuranDuran said:


> Random Wheel Suspicious List:
> 
> 5.  @rebecca1 and @vhab49_PE for claiming distractedness like RBH.


Hey, SOME OF US HAVE BEEN WAITING WEEKS TO LEARN OUR FATE. LET ME BE DISTRACTED!


----------



## SaltySteve PE

12/15


Players


Day 1 Votes


tj_PE


 


rebecca1


 


DuranDuran


@JayKay PE


vhab49_PE


@JayKay PE


jean15paul_PE


 


NikR_PE


 


chart94


 


squaretaper LIT AF PE


 


JayKay PE


@DuranDuran


RBHeadge PE


 


LyceeFruit PE


@Roarbark


txjennah PE


 


Roarbark


 


Dothracki


 


EyehatethePEexam


 


fowler


 


ChebyshevII PE


 


CUniverse


 


MadamPirate PE


 


harshaPEAZ


 


TrickShotG


----------



## DLD PE

SaltySteve said:


> 12/15
> 
> 
> Players
> 
> 
> Day 1 Votes
> 
> 
> tj_PE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rebecca1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuranDuran
> 
> 
> @JayKay PE
> 
> 
> vhab49_PE
> 
> 
> @JayKay PE
> 
> 
> jean15paul_PE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NikR_PE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chart94
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> squaretaper LIT AF PE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JayKay PE
> 
> 
> @DuranDuran
> 
> 
> RBHeadge PE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LyceeFruit PE
> 
> 
> @Roarbark
> 
> 
> txjennah PE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roarbark
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dothracki
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EyehatethePEexam
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fowler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChebyshevII PE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CUniverse
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MadamPirate PE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harshaPEAZ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrickShotG


I object to @JayKay PEgetting two votes.


----------



## SaltySteve PE

JayKay PE said:


> *did not even notice @Roarbark voted for @LyceeFruit PE*
> 
> I am super bad at this


Backwards, LF voted for Roar


----------



## SaltySteve PE

DuranDuran said:


> I object to @JayKay PEgetting two votes.


My spreadsheet is set up different. In an attempt to track whos voted I've got the entire list of players on the left and the columns are who they vote for each day.


----------



## JayKay PE

I AM EVEN WORSE AT THIS THEN I THOUGHT.


----------



## JayKay PE

I AM EVEN WORSE AT THIS THEN I THOUGHT.


----------



## JayKay PE

*looks at triple post*

You know what, why not?


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

DuranDuran said:


> Random Wheel Suspicious List:
> 
> 1.  @RBHeadge PE for predicting he's going to be distracted.
> 
> 2.  @JayKay PE for asking me if I'm mafia (that's @tj_PE's job and she's playing).  Also for talking to herself.
> 
> 3.  @tj_PE for NOT asking if I'm mafia.
> 
> 4.  @jean15paul_PE and @squaretaper LIT AF PE because they're JP and Square.
> 
> 5.  @rebecca1 and @vhab49_PE for claiming distractedness like RBH.
> 
> 6.  @Dothracki because he SHOULD be distracted, but he's not claiming to be.
> 
> 7.  @LyceeFruit PE for voting first.
> 
> 8.  @chart94 for being so quiet.
> 
> 9.  @harshaPEAZ and @TrickShotG for being new.
> 
> 10.   ....and a few other people I can't think of at the moment.


technically im not the first vote.


----------



## CUniverse

JayKay PE said:


> @CUniverse, are you mafia?


Nope, you?


----------



## MadamPirate PE

JayKay PE said:


> @MadamPirate PE, are you mafia?


Nope, team townie!


----------



## DLD PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> technically im not the first vote.


You're correct.  My bad!


----------



## beccabun PE

vhab49_PE said:


> Hey, SOME OF US HAVE BEEN WAITING WEEKS TO LEARN OUR FATE. LET ME BE DISTRACTED!


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

SaltySteve said:


> My spreadsheet is set up different. In an attempt to track whos voted I've got the entire list of players on the left and the columns are who they vote for each day.


I UNDERSTOOD IT! even if @DuranDuran and @JayKay PE didnt


----------



## DLD PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> I UNDERSTOOD IT! even if @DuranDuran and @JayKay PE didnt


I gave @SaltySteve my ABC speadsheet.  He turned it into CBA.


----------



## SaltySteve PE

DuranDuran said:


> I gave @SaltySteve my ABC speadsheet.  He turned it into CBA.


I'm just now feeling like I've got a better handle on phasors. 

@EyehatethePEexam voted for @JayKay PE via PM. I didn't want to surprise anyone when that vote shows up without publicly announcing it first.


----------



## DLD PE

SaltySteve said:


> I'm just now feeling like I've got a better handle on phasors.
> 
> @EyehatethePEexam voted for @JayKay PE via PM. I didn't want to surprise anyone when that vote shows up without publicly announcing it first.


Why is @EyehatethePEexam voting via PM?  That screams mafia!


----------



## SaltySteve PE

DuranDuran said:


> Why is @EyehatethePEexam voting via PM?  That screams mafia!


Simple misunderstanding. I told them to vote on here publicly.


----------



## JayKay PE

@SaltySteve, I change my vote to @EyehatethePEexam for doing super shady mafia voting via PM


----------



## JayKay PE

CUniverse said:


> Nope, you?


I am a simple townie this round.  Which means I will die first day/night, as per usual


----------



## DLD PE

@SaltySteve, since @JayKay PEretracted her vote from me, I switch my vote to @EyehatethePEexam .


----------



## JayKay PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> technically im not the first vote.
> 
> View attachment 19999


Wait...when did you vote?  I voted due to vhab, but then all of a sudden there was your vote


----------



## SaltySteve PE

Current Vote:


tj_PE


 


rebecca1


 


DuranDuran


@EyehatethePEexam


vhab49_PE


@JayKay PE


jean15paul_PE


 


NikR_PE


 


chart94


 


squaretaper LIT AF PE


 


JayKay PE


@EyehatethePEexam


RBHeadge PE


 


LyceeFruit PE


@Roarbark


txjennah PE


 


Roarbark


 


Dothracki


 


EyehatethePEexam


@JayKay PE


fowler


 


ChebyshevII PE


 


CUniverse


 


MadamPirate PE


 


harshaPEAZ


 


TrickShotG


----------



## SaltySteve PE

vhab49_PE said:


> I'll go.  @SaltySteve since I can't vote for you, I will cast the first vote for @JayKay PE...
> 
> View attachment 19968
> 
> 
> +1






LyceeFruit PE said:


> @SaltySteve i vote for @Roarbark






JayKay PE said:


> Wait...when did you vote?  I voted due to vhab, but then all of a sudden there was your vote


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

I am confused.


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

SaltySteve said:


> Simple misunderstanding. I told them to vote on here publicly.


I'm a noob. I won't be doing that again. Best case scenario Jay is mafia. Worst case, there will be a drastic reduction in triples.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

JayKay PE said:


> Wait...when did you vote?  I voted due to vhab, but then all of a sudden there was your vote


vhab voted for you yesterday before the roles went out.

i voted first thing this morning for Roar


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

JayKay PE said:


> @ChebyshevII PE, are you mafia?


Not this time.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

EyehatethePEexam said:


> I am not mafia. I'm a noob, they wouldn't do that to me.


That's totally something a noob would say.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Let's even this out a little.

@SaltySteve I vote @Roarbark until further information comes up.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Q-Q-Q-QUAD POST


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

@SaltySteve Can you make my default vote the person that has the highest number of consecutive posts in a day?


----------



## SaltySteve PE

EyehatethePEexam said:


> @SaltySteve Can you make my default vote the person that has the highest number of consecutive posts in a day?


Sounds complicated on any other day except today. Someone would have to work hard to beat JK today.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

EyehatethePEexam said:


> @SaltySteve Can you make my default vote the person that has the highest number of consecutive posts in a day?


The poor mod.


----------



## SaltySteve PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> The poor mod.


Pretty sure people would take it as a challenge to see who could "win" highest consecutive count and I would start finding ways to randomly kill off people.

"Oh no, So-N-So died of carpel tunnel from posting over and over"


----------



## JayKay PE

SaltySteve said:


> Pretty sure people would take it as a challenge to see who could "win" highest consecutive count and I would start finding ways to randomly kill off people.
> 
> "Oh no, So-N-So died of carpel tunnel from posting over and over"


....

*triple posts*


----------



## JayKay PE

SaltySteve said:


> Pretty sure people would take it as a challenge to see who could "win" highest consecutive count and I would start finding ways to randomly kill off people.
> 
> "Oh no, So-N-So died of carpel tunnel from posting over and over"


....

*triple posts*


----------



## JayKay PE

SaltySteve said:


> Pretty sure people would take it as a challenge to see who could "win" highest consecutive count and I would start finding ways to randomly kill off people.
> 
> "Oh no, So-N-So died of carpel tunnel from posting over and over"


....

*triple posts*


----------



## JayKay PE

*OH NO.  THAT WENT HORRIBLY WRONG AND WAS NOT WHAT I WANTED TO DO.*


----------



## chart94 PE

JayKay PE said:


> @chart94, are you mafia?


Nope! Not maf


----------



## beccabun PE

HOLY SHIT I PASSED!


----------



## DLD PE

rebecca1 said:


> HOLY SHIT I PASSED!


CONGRATS!!!!!!


----------



## JayKay PE

rebecca1 said:


> HOLY SHIT I PASSED!


FUCK YES.  YOU GO BECCABUNS!!!!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

rebecca1 said:


> HOLY SHIT I PASSED!


I'LL GIVE YOU A YAY HERE TOO!


----------



## NikR_PE

rebecca1 said:


> HOLY SHIT I PASSED!


Congrats. I will remove you from todays voting list in randomizer.


----------



## JayKay PE

rebecca1 said:


> HOLY SHIT I PASSED!


ONCE YOU GET YOUR NUMBER YOU CAN BE REBECCA1 PE!!!!!


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

rebecca1 said:


> HOLY SHIT I PASSED!


Congrats!!  I can't even focus right now. Still waiting...


----------



## beccabun PE

fowler said:


> Congrats!!  I can't even focus right now. Still waiting...


What state??


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

rebecca1 said:


> What state??


Washington


----------



## NikR_PE

fowler said:


> Washington


and in what state is your mind?


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

NikR_PE said:


> and in what state is your mind?


i don't even think i can explain it....    come on already....


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

rebecca1 said:


> HOLY SHIT I PASSED!


 @rebecca1 is gonna get LIT AF!!!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

fowler said:


> Washington


YASSS

Which side? The west side? or the best side?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Also, @SaltySteve I vote for @fowler. Too many cute doggo pics is sus.


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

ChebyshevII PE said:


> YASSS
> 
> Which side? The west side? or the best side?


crazy side....  i mean west side...


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

fowler said:


> Washington


Warshington?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> Warshington?


No.


----------



## beccabun PE

DuranDuran said:


> CONGRATS!!!!!!






JayKay PE said:


> FUCK YES.  YOU GO BECCABUNS!!!!






MadamPirate PE said:


> I'LL GIVE YOU A YAY HERE TOO!






NikR_PE said:


> Congrats. I will remove you from todays voting list in randomizer.






JayKay PE said:


> ONCE YOU GET YOUR NUMBER YOU CAN BE REBECCA1 PE!!!!!


Thanks everyone! Yall have made the last month and a half bearable.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

rebecca1 said:


> Thanks everyone! Yall have made the last month and a half bearable.


Now don't leave us!


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> Warshington?


well... i'm not one of the crazies!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

MadamPirate PE said:


> Now don't leave us!


@rebecca1 Yeah! One of us! One of us!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> @rebecca1 Yeah! One of us! One of us!


Among us?


----------



## beccabun PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Among us?


sus.


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> Also, @SaltySteve I vote for @fowler. Too many cute doggo pics is sus.


:doganim:  dogs are innocent!


----------



## JayKay PE

fowler said:


> :doganim:  dogs are innocent!


Dogs are innocent.  Dog pics during a mafia round...super suspicious

*squinty eyes*


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

fowler said:


> :doganim:  dogs are innocent!


C'mon @fowler!! Rooting for ya buddy!!


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

JayKay PE said:


> Dogs are innocent.  Dog pics during a mafia round...super suspicious
> 
> *squinty eyes*


nothing to see here...


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

fowler said:


> nothing to see here...


however, you can &amp; should share dog pics in other threads: SPAM, Random Topics, Pet Thread


----------



## JayKay PE

Yes!  Please share pet pics either in the thread @LyceeFruit PE posted, or in the thread after you ded.

Nobody suspects you once you're dead.

When I mod next, I gots to do a 'mad scientist' role or something where they're able to revive a person who was night killed (since that's when you dig up bodies). ...Hmmmmm


----------



## SaltySteve PE

*Current Vote:*


 


12/15


Players


Day 1 Votes


tj_PE


 


rebecca1


 


DuranDuran


@EyehatethePEexam


vhab49_PE


@JayKay PE


jean15paul_PE


 


NikR_PE


 


chart94


 


squaretaper LIT AF PE


@fowler


JayKay PE


@EyehatethePEexam


RBHeadge PE


 


LyceeFruit PE


@Roarbark


txjennah PE


 


Roarbark


 


Dothracki


 


EyehatethePEexam


@JayKay PE


fowler


 


ChebyshevII PE


@Roarbark


CUniverse


 


MadamPirate PE


 


harshaPEAZ


 


TrickShotG


----------



## SaltySteve PE

Alright I've got to watch a 2 hour long circuits lecture instead of refresh this page every 5 min. I'll be back at 3pm EST to recount the votes.


----------



## chart94 PE

rebecca1 said:


> HOLY SHIT I PASSED!


CONGRATS!


----------



## DLD PE

EVERYONE SPAM VOTES FOR SALTY TO COUNT!


----------



## JayKay PE

The voting hurts, because I can't tell how many people voted for me, just that they did, so I have to keep count myself.

I am horrible at counting.


----------



## chart94 PE

Wait.. when did we get 21 people in maf?!?! So many new guys! i have been away too long


----------



## TrickShotG

@SaltySteve, I vote for @fowler


----------



## TrickShotG

Congrats to all who passed the 8-hour!


----------



## TrickShotG

JayKay PE said:


> @TrickShotG, are you mafia?


no mafia here


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

I miss when @squaretaper LIT AF PE used to always claim to be mafia. 

... even though it PISSED me off at the time. LOL


----------



## DLD PE

chart94 said:


> Wait.. when did we get 21 people in maf?!?! So many new guys! i have been away too long


:wtlw:


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> I miss when @squaretaper LIT AF PE used to always claim to be mafia.
> 
> ... even though it PISSED me off at the time. LOL


I'm...totes maf?


----------



## JayKay PE

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> I'm...totes maf?


*squinty eyes*

I...don't think you're maf.

Go sit in your chair.  You're fine.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

JayKay PE said:


> *squinty eyes*
> 
> I...don't think you're maf.
> 
> Go sit in your chair.  You're fine.


*sits in not maf*


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

JayKay PE said:


> *squinty eyes*
> 
> I...don't think you're maf.
> 
> Go sit in your chair.  You're fine.


Jay knows because Jay is MAFIA!


----------



## JayKay PE

EyehatethePEexam said:


> Jay knows because Jay is MAFIA!


**sad jaykay noises**


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

I stole @rebecca1's bunny (who I think should change their username to beccabuns PE when they have their license number)

(\_/)( •_•)/ &gt; for @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## beccabun PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> I stole @rebecca1's bunny (who I think should change their username to beccabuns PE when they have their license number)


took the thought right out of my brain


----------



## MadamPirate PE

rebecca1 said:


> took the thought right out of my brain


DO IIIIIT


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

PS @leggo PE I DIDN'T ASK FOR SPAM TO BE LOCKED. JUST ASKED IF IT *SHOULD *BE LOCKED


----------



## DLD PE

Yes!  I want to be able to call someone "BeccaBUNS" without getting slapped in the face.


----------



## DLD PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> PS @leggo PE I DIDN'T ASK FOR SPAM TO BE LOCKED. JUST ASKED IF IT *SHOULD *BE LOCKED


Wrong thread?


----------



## DLD PE

Triple!


----------



## leggo PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> PS @leggo PE I DIDN'T ASK FOR SPAM TO BE LOCKED. JUST ASKED IF IT *SHOULD *BE LOCKED


It was a suggestion that it be locked, which is basically akin to asking.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

DuranDuran said:


> Wrong thread?


not wrong thread. needed a place to tag @leggo PE



leggo PE said:


> It was a suggestion that it be locked, which is basically akin to asking.


sighhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> not wrong thread. needed a place to tag @leggo PE
> 
> sighhhhhhhhhhhhhh


But...but...what about Weird War 4?


----------



## leggo PE

SIMPLY


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

I vote @LyceeFruit PE ... only maf would suggest closing the spam thread while some of us are still suffering....


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

fowler said:


> I vote @LyceeFruit PE ... only maf would suggest closing the spam thread while some of us are still suffering....


IM SO SORRY!


----------



## JayKay PE

leggo PE said:


> SIMPLY


HAVING


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

JayKay PE said:


> HAVING


NO


----------



## JayKay PE

fowler said:


> I vote @LyceeFruit PE ... only maf would suggest closing the spam thread while some of us are still suffering....


If you're serious...make sure to @SaltySteve

You've seen how quickly we go through posts here.  We're rabid animals that are past the point of needing to be put down.  XD


----------



## JayKay PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> NO


A


----------



## leggo PE

JayKay PE said:


> HAVING


A


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP




----------



## JayKay PE

leggo PE said:


> A


WONDERFUL


----------



## JayKay PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> View attachment 20066









@SaltySteve, I change my vote to @ChebyshevII PE because they're obviously looking for sympathy, which means they are maf


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

JayKay PE said:


> If you're serious...make sure to @SaltySteve
> 
> You've seen how quickly we go through posts here.  We're rabid animals that are past the point of needing to be put down.  XD


right.. thank for the reminder ... 

@SaltySteve I vote @LyceeFruit PE ... only maf would suggest closing the spam thread while some of us are still suffering....


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP




----------



## leggo PE

JayKay PE said:


> WONDERFUL


CHRISTMASTIIIIIMMMMEEEEEE!!!!


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> View attachment 20067


feels like you're pulling a @chart94


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> View attachment 20067


plug your keyboard into your computer


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP




----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

JayKay PE said:


> @SaltySteve, I change my vote to @ChebyshevII PE because they're obviously looking for sympathy, which means they are maf


If this is allowed @SaltySteve, I too would like to change my vote to @ChebyshevII PE because a Quadruple is more posts than a Triple.


----------



## JayKay PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> View attachment 20068


----------



## JayKay PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> feels like you're pulling a @chart94


Or that one time we had the village drunk, but I just liked posting gifs, and we didn't know who the drunk was until the end of the game?


----------



## JayKay PE

TRIPLE POST


----------



## JayKay PE

leggo PE said:


> JayKay PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> WONDERFUL
> 
> 
> 
> CHRISTMASTIIIIIMMMMEEEEEE!!!!
Click to expand...

*jaykay and leggo singing to make lycee angry*


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

leggo PE said:


> SIMPLY


NO.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

I want to post puppy pics but they're no longer mine to post...


----------



## JayKay PE

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> I want to post puppy pics but they're no longer mine to post...


BAD MOTHER.  ABANDONING YOUR CHILDREN THAT YOU RASIED.  WITH YOUR OWN TWO HANDS.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

JayKay PE said:


> ABANDONING YOUR CHILDREN


*sad Square noises*


----------



## JayKay PE

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> *sad Square noises*


*sad jaykay noises*


----------



## NikR_PE

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> *sad Square noises*


OMG your noise has shapes. Fanceeeeeeeeee


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

YAY I CAN TEXT AGAIN!

@EyehatethePEexam @JayKay PE you have been marked.


----------



## NikR_PE

@SaltySteve, I vote for @Roarbark


----------



## JayKay PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> YAY I CAN TEXT AGAIN!
> 
> @EyehatethePEexam @JayKay PE you have been marked.


----------



## chart94 PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> feels like you're pulling a @chart94


WOAH WOAH WOAH i really couldnt post lmao


----------



## TrickShotG

EyehatethePEexam said:


> If this is allowed @SaltySteve, I too would like to change my vote to @ChebyshevII PE because a Quadruple is more posts than a Triple.


smort


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

JayKay PE said:


> BAD MOTHER.  ABANDONING YOUR CHILDREN THAT YOU RASIED.  WITH YOUR OWN TWO HANDS.


at least there were only 2. and not 103 like @ChebyshevII PE keeps abandoning


----------



## SaltySteve PE

*Current Vote:*


 


12/15


Players


Day 1 Votes


tj_PE


 


rebecca1


 


DuranDuran


@EyehatethePEexam


vhab49_PE


@JayKay PE


jean15paul_PE


 


NikR_PE


@Roarbark


chart94


 


squaretaper LIT AF PE


@fowler


JayKay PE


@ChebyshevII PE


RBHeadge PE


 


LyceeFruit PE


@Roarbark


txjennah PE


 


Roarbark


 


Dothracki


 


EyehatethePEexam


@ChebyshevII PE


fowler


@LyceeFruit PE


ChebyshevII PE


@Roarbark


CUniverse


 


MadamPirate PE


 


harshaPEAZ


 


TrickShotG


@fowler



Make sure you guys are checking that I recorded your vote/revote shenanigans  correctly.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

tbh im not sure how i feel about your tracking method @SaltySteve  

mostly the format because i dont like change

but it makes sense since you need to know who votes or not.

but change is bad!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

LyceeFruit PE said:


> at least there were only 2. and not 103 like @ChebyshevII PE keeps abandoning


It wasn't my choice. I keep getting lynched or murdered.


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

LyceeFruit PE said:


> tbh im not sure how i feel about your tracking method @SaltySteve
> 
> mostly the format because i dont like change
> 
> but it makes sense since you need to know who votes or not.
> 
> but change is bad!


hahaha... you sound like my husband!


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

fowler said:


> hahaha... you sound like my husband!


oof lol


----------



## SaltySteve PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> tbh im not sure how i feel about your tracking method @SaltySteve
> 
> mostly the format because i dont like change
> 
> but it makes sense since you need to know who votes or not.
> 
> but change is bad!


I'm open to suggestions on how to improve my sheet. This just made sense in my head.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

SaltySteve said:


> I'm open to suggestions on how to improve my sheet. This just made sense in my head.


it has to work for you so that's what matters.

but visually it bugs me lol


----------



## NikR_PE

fowler said:


> hahaha... you sound like my husband!


Were those his wedding vows?


----------



## Roarbark

JayKay PE said:


> @Roarbark, are you mafia?


No!



JayKay PE said:


> *did not even notice @Roarbark voted for @LyceeFruit PE*
> 
> I am super bad at this


Was gonna say... I did? I have not voted for anyone, since it was 4:30am or something when you wrote this.

And holy crap people, what did I do to do you all?


----------



## Roarbark

If I can count correctly, other people with 2 votes include @ChebyshevII PE and @fowler How mafia are you guys? 
I might have to vote for you to save myself

For now @SaltySteve I vote for @harshaPEAZ cause I'm scared of strangers.


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

NikR_PE said:


> Were those his wedding vows?


I'm convinced they were embedded somewhere.....


----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ

Roarbark said:


> If I can count correctly, other people with 2 votes include @ChebyshevII PE and @fowler How mafia are you guys?
> I might have to vote for you to save myself
> 
> For now @SaltySteve I vote for @harshaPEAZ cause I'm scared of strangers.


I just failed PE.... Thanks ...I was trying to find Mafia thread to cheer myself up!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Roarbark said:


> If I can count correctly, other people with 2 votes include @ChebyshevII PE and @fowler How mafia are you guys?
> I might have to vote for you to save myself
> 
> For now @SaltySteve I vote for @harshaPEAZ cause I'm scared of strangers.


I'm like, 0% maf from my perspective.


----------



## JayKay PE

SaltySteve said:


> I'm open to suggestions on how to improve my sheet. This just made sense in my head.


I'm fine with you keeping the sheet as is, to keep track of making sure everyone voted, but can you maybe have a tally at the bottom?  Just so I can easily/quickly see what the numbers are?


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

JayKay PE said:


> You know who might be mafia?  That guy @Unintended Max, P.E..  They're def sus


Seemingly you hate me with every fibre of your being.


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

Roarbark said:


> If I can count correctly, other people with 2 votes include @ChebyshevII PE and @fowler How mafia are you guys?
> I might have to vote for you to save myself
> 
> For now @SaltySteve I vote for @harshaPEAZ cause I'm scared of strangers.


I don't have the energy to be maf...


----------



## DLD PE

Voting for someone who just failed the PE:


----------



## JayKay PE

Unintended Max said:


> Seemingly you hate me with every fibre of your being.


*gasps in pure unadulterated joy*

_*IT'S MY BFFFL*_


----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ

I vote @Roarbark... I am pissed about failing PE and just getting voted. @SaltySteve


----------



## SaltySteve PE

JayKay PE said:


> I'm fine with you keeping the sheet as is, to keep track of making sure everyone voted, but can you maybe have a tally at the bottom?  Just so I can easily/quickly see what the numbers are?


Ive been toying with a good way to do that in the spreadsheet but it might turn out to be a manual tally.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

JayKay PE said:


> *gasps in pure unadulterated joy*
> 
> _*IT'S MY BFFFL*_


Sarcasm is unbefitting.


----------



## JayKay PE

SaltySteve said:


> Ive been toying with a good way to do that in the spreadsheet but it might turn out to be a manual tally.


The things you do when being a mod.  'tis a heavy load.


----------



## JayKay PE

Unintended Max said:


> Sarcasm is unbefitting.


WHY DIDN'T YOU JOIN.  WE COULD HAVE TEAMED UP AND HAD HOT COCOA AND TOTALLY TAKEN THIS GAME SERIOUSLY.


----------



## JayKay PE

TRIPLE POST


----------



## NikR_PE

JayKay PE said:


> 'tis a heavy load.


----------



## SaltySteve PE

12/15


 


Players


Day 1 Votes


 


tj_PE


 


0


rebecca1


 


0


DuranDuran


EyehatethePEexam


0


vhab49_PE


JayKay PE


0


jean15paul_PE


 


0


NikR_PE


RoarBark


0


chart94


 


0


squaretaper LIT AF PE


fowler


0


JayKay PE


ChebyshevII PE


1


RBHeadge PE


 


0


LyceeFruit PE


RoarBark


1


txjennah PE


 


0


Roarbark


harshaPEAZ


4


Dothracki


 


0


EyehatethePEexam


ChebyshevII PE


0


fowler


LyceeFruit PE


2


ChebyshevII PE


RoarBark


2


CUniverse


 


0


MadamPirate PE


 


0


harshaPEAZ


Roarbark


1


TrickShotG


fowler


0



=SUMPRODUCT(COUNTIF(data,data)) works for the counting.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

SaltySteve said:


> 12/15
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Players
> 
> 
> Day 1 Votes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tj_PE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 0
> 
> 
> rebecca1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 0
> 
> 
> DuranDuran
> 
> 
> EyehatethePEexam
> 
> 
> 0
> 
> 
> vhab49_PE
> 
> 
> JayKay PE
> 
> 
> 0
> 
> 
> jean15paul_PE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 0
> 
> 
> NikR_PE
> 
> 
> RoarBark
> 
> 
> 0
> 
> 
> chart94
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 0
> 
> 
> squaretaper LIT AF PE
> 
> 
> fowler
> 
> 
> 0
> 
> 
> JayKay PE
> 
> 
> ChebyshevII PE
> 
> 
> 1
> 
> 
> RBHeadge PE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 0
> 
> 
> LyceeFruit PE
> 
> 
> RoarBark
> 
> 
> 1
> 
> 
> txjennah PE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 0
> 
> 
> Roarbark
> 
> 
> harshaPEAZ
> 
> 
> 4
> 
> 
> Dothracki
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 0
> 
> 
> EyehatethePEexam
> 
> 
> ChebyshevII PE
> 
> 
> 0
> 
> 
> fowler
> 
> 
> LyceeFruit PE
> 
> 
> 2
> 
> 
> ChebyshevII PE
> 
> 
> RoarBark
> 
> 
> 2
> 
> 
> CUniverse
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 0
> 
> 
> MadamPirate PE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 0
> 
> 
> harshaPEAZ
> 
> 
> Roarbark
> 
> 
> 1
> 
> 
> TrickShotG
> 
> 
> fowler
> 
> 
> 0
> 
> 
> 
> =SUMPRODUCT(COUNTIF(data,data)) works for the counting.


you have zeros where you should have ones.

and a 4 next to someone who should have a 1


----------



## chart94 PE

For no other reason than they have been quiet, I vote for @Dothracki @SaltySteve


----------



## SaltySteve PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> you have zeros where you should have ones.
> 
> and a 4 next to someone who should have a 1


Roarbark has 4 votes against him. So he gets a 4 and is currently leading the line to the lynching party?


----------



## SaltySteve PE

Better @LyceeFruit PE?


 


 


12/15


Player Tally


Player


Votes For


0


tj_PE


 


0


rebecca1


 


0


DuranDuran


EyehatethePEexam


0


vhab49_PE


JayKay PE


0


jean15paul_PE


 


0


NikR_PE


RoarBark


0


chart94


Dothracki


0


squaretaper LIT AF PE


fowler


1


JayKay PE


ChebyshevII PE


0


RBHeadge PE


 


1


LyceeFruit PE


RoarBark


0


txjennah PE


 


4


Roarbark


harshaPEAZ


1


Dothracki


 


0


EyehatethePEexam


ChebyshevII PE


2


fowler


LyceeFruit PE


2


ChebyshevII PE


RoarBark


0


CUniverse


 


0


MadamPirate PE


 


1


harshaPEAZ


Roarbark


0


TrickShotG


fowler


 


 


 


 


Projected Town Vote:


Roarbark


----------



## MadamPirate PE

harshaPEAZ said:


> Roarbark said:
> 
> 
> 
> If I can count correctly, other people with 2 votes include @ChebyshevII PE and @fowler How mafia are you guys?
> I might have to vote for you to save myself
> 
> For now @SaltySteve I vote for @harshaPEAZ cause I'm scared of strangers.
> 
> 
> 
> I just failed PE.... Thanks ...I was trying to find Mafia thread to cheer myself up!
Click to expand...

@SaltySteve I vote for @Roarbark for rubbing it in to the FNG.


----------



## SaltySteve PE

Ok ok, I'm done playing around with the spreadsheet. Since it's confused a lot of you here's an example for the votes against Roarbark.


 


 


12/15


Vote Count


Player


Votes For


0


tj_PE


 


0


rebecca1


 


0


DuranDuran


EyehatethePEexam


0


vhab49_PE


JayKay PE


0


jean15paul_PE


 


0


NikR_PE


RoarBark


0


chart94


Dothracki


0


squaretaper LIT AF PE


fowler


1


JayKay PE


ChebyshevII PE


0


RBHeadge PE


 


1


LyceeFruit PE


RoarBark


0


txjennah PE


 


5


Roarbark


harshaPEAZ


1


Dothracki


 


1


EyehatethePEexam


ChebyshevII PE


2


fowler


LyceeFruit PE


2


ChebyshevII PE


RoarBark


0


CUniverse


 


0


MadamPirate PE


RoarBark


1


harshaPEAZ


Roarbark


0


TrickShotG


fowler



3rd column is who each player votes for.

So NikR_PE, LyceeFruit PE, ChebyshevII PE, MadamPirate PE, and harshaPEAZ all vote for roarbark. That is added up and is placed in the 1st column beside each players name for a vote count against them. You can see that Roar has 5 highlighted in red,

If at any time you want to know how many votes you have against you, just look to the left of your name.

Sponsored by dominion voting services.


----------



## Dothracki PE

chart94 said:


> For no other reason than they have been quiet, I vote for @Dothracki @SaltySteve


Playing catchup on work after taking a week off last week for the PE. Had to finalize 34 drawings for bid issuance today that I finally wrapped up.


----------



## Dothracki PE

JayKay PE said:


> @Dothracki, are you mafia?


I am not mafia this round. Part of the ship, part of the crew!


----------



## Dothracki PE

Triple???


----------



## Dothracki PE

SaltySteve said:


> I'm just now feeling like I've got a better handle on phasors.
> 
> @EyehatethePEexam voted for @JayKay PE via PM. I didn't want to surprise anyone when that vote shows up without publicly announcing it first.


Just make sure you have the 120 and 240 degree phase shifts. Unless your system is unbalanced.


----------



## Dothracki PE

rebecca1 said:


> HOLY SHIT I PASSED!


Jealous!!!! Congratulations!


----------



## Dothracki PE

Second triple? Am I doing this right?


----------



## Roarbark

ChebyshevII PE said:


> I'm like, 0% maf from my perspective.


Okay but is it like one of these things?






harshaPEAZ said:


> I just failed PE.... Thanks ...I was trying to find Mafia thread to cheer myself up!


Sorry to hear. I retract my vote for @harshaPEAZ, and change to @ChebyshevII PE, not that it will make much of a difference at this point, since I seem to be the most hated critter on this mafiatrain. 

From this townie to everyone else: farewell


----------



## Dothracki PE

I have not seen the mafia thread so active. Must be the 21 players and/or the release of the October PE results.

@SaltySteve I vote for @ChebyshevII PE on account of lingering suspicion after he nearly bamboozled us last round.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Roarbark said:


> Okay but is it like one of these things?
> 
> View attachment 20109


You're implying subjective relativism. I believe in absolute truth.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Dothracki said:


> I have not seen the mafia thread so active. Must be the 21 players and/or the release of the October PE results.
> 
> @SaltySteve I vote for @ChebyshevII PE on account of lingering suspicion after he nearly bamboozled us last round.


I'll take that as a compliment.


----------



## Roarbark

SaltySteve said:


> If at any time you want to know how many votes you have against you, just look to the left of your name.
> 
> Sponsored by dominion voting services.


I don't want to know how many votes I have against me. If fact, I'd like to challenge the vote count in the supreme court.
 



ChebyshevII PE said:


> You're implying subjective relativism. I believe in absolute truth.


Well, then you *are *relatively lost!


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

@SaltySteve I vote for @Dothracki because he's still kinda new, but not so new that I have to be nice to him.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

jean15paul_PE said:


> @SaltySteve I vote for @Dothracki because he's still kinda new, but not so new that I have to be nice to him.


Have we dropped the "F" from his title?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Have we dropped the "F" from his title?


Nah, drop the "N" instead. It's more accurate.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

@SaltySteve I retract my vote for @Roarbark


----------



## SaltySteve PE

12/15


Vote Count


Player


Votes For


0


tj_PE


 


0


rebecca1


 


0


DuranDuran


EyehatethePEexam


0


vhab49_PE


JayKay PE


0


jean15paul_PE


Dothracki


0


NikR_PE


RoarBark


0


chart94


Dothracki


0


squaretaper LIT AF PE


fowler


1


JayKay PE


ChebyshevII PE


0


RBHeadge PE


 


1


LyceeFruit PE


RoarBark


0


txjennah PE


 


4


Roarbark


ChebyshevII PE


2


Dothracki


ChebyshevII PE


1


EyehatethePEexam


ChebyshevII PE


2


fowler


LyceeFruit PE


4


ChebyshevII PE


RoarBark


0


 CUniverse


 


0


MadamPirate PE


 


0


harshaPEAZ


Roarbark


0


TrickShotG


fowler



Tied between @Roarbark and @ChebyshevII PE


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

For the record, if you all vote to lynch me, I won't be offended. I will actually be out on work travel again beginning tomorrow, so I will probably go quiet again anyway.

But vote for me only if you're convinced I'm maf.


----------



## Roarbark

ChebyshevII PE said:


> For the record, if you all vote to lynch me, I won't be offended. I will actually be out on work travel again beginning tomorrow, so I will probably go quiet again anyway.
> 
> But vote for me only if you're convinced I'm maf.


@ChebyshevII PE (Assuming you still have the will to live) If we both retract our votes, we can potentially reduce the arms race and spread the love to other people. Just an idea    
-Townie Roar

@SaltySteve I retract my vote for @ChebyshevII PE as an token of goodwill


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Roarbark said:


> @ChebyshevII PE Assuming you still have the will to live) If we both retract our votes, we can potentially reduce the arms race and spread the love to other people. Just an idea
> -Townie Roar
> 
> @SaltySteve I retract my vote for @ChebyshevII PE As an token of goodwill


Sounds good to me!

@SaltySteve I retract my vote for @Roarbark. I vote instead for @Dothracki


----------



## Roarbark

Meta side comment: so far this forced voting seems like a LOT more tracking for the mod (Sorry and THANK YOU Salty), but potentially a lot more interesting as far as voting data.


----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ

@SaltySteveis hard working I never vote you if you are mafia lol


----------



## SaltySteve PE

Roarbark said:


> Meta side comment: so far this forced voting seems like a LOT more tracking for the mod (Sorry and THANK YOU Salty), but potentially a lot more interesting as far as voting data.


It's not too bad with the spreadsheet. All I have to do is make sure I stay on top of the convo.


 


 


12/15


Vote Count


Player


Votes For


0


tj_PE


 


0


rebecca1


 


0


DuranDuran


EyehatethePEexam


0


vhab49_PE


JayKay PE


0


jean15paul_PE


Dothracki


0


NikR_PE


RoarBark


0


chart94


Dothracki


0


squaretaper LIT AF PE


fowler


1


JayKay PE


ChebyshevII PE


0


RBHeadge PE


 


1


LyceeFruit PE


RoarBark


0


txjennah PE


 


3


Roarbark


 


3


Dothracki


ChebyshevII PE


1


EyehatethePEexam


ChebyshevII PE


2


fowler


LyceeFruit PE


3


ChebyshevII PE


Dothracki


0


CUniverse


 


0


MadamPirate PE


 


0


harshaPEAZ


Roarbark


0


TrickShotG


fowler



3 way tie with @Roarbark, @Dothracki, &amp; @ChebyshevII PE


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

This @ChebyshevII PE and @Roarbark collusion feels sus.


----------



## Roarbark

@SaltySteve I'll spread the joy to @fowler sorry, you're the only one with 2 (requirement to bump up to tie) at the moment, and I feel a burning need to spread holiday joy. 

I am a world champion at losing tiebreakers, so I still assume I'm the one getting lynched, but ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## Roarbark

jean15paul_PE said:


> This @ChebyshevII PE and @Roarbark collusion feels sus.


Specifically proposed it publicly so it was not a super secret suspicious agreement. But yes, we are united in our fear of death. I would have done the same life pact with you jp.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Holy crap, eight pages since this morning! I only survived the WttS and map thread because I had help. I'm not sure I can parse through all this. Can someone tl;dr this for me?


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

Roarbark said:


> @SaltySteve I'll spread the joy to @fowler sorry, you're the only one with 2 (requirement to bump up to tie) at the moment, and I feel a burning need to spread holiday joy.
> 
> I am a world champion at losing tiebreakers, so I still assume I'm the one getting lynched, but ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


fine fine.... now i can sit and stress about results (Washington here - of course one of the last dozen to release  ) .. and being killed off all night long. sleep is over-rated anyway.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

JayKay PE said:


> WHY DIDN'T YOU JOIN.  WE COULD HAVE TEAMED UP AND HAD HOT COCOA AND TOTALLY TAKEN THIS GAME SERIOUSLY.


I just read all the posts following yours and it's exactly why I don't wish to play this game.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Holy crap, eight pages since this morning! I only survived the WttS and map thread because I had help. I'm not sure I can parse through all this. Can someone tl;dr this for me?


Mostly random votes.

@rebecca1 passed the PE.

@Roarbarkand @ChebyshevII PEwere tied for the most votes so they together decided to change their votes to bring more people into the tiebreaker.


----------



## Roarbark

fowler said:


> fine fine.... now i can sit and stress about results (Washington here - of course one of the last dozen to release  ) .. and being killed off all night long. sleep is over-rated anyway.


Aw, now I feel guilty  

@rebecca1 I missed that! Congratulations!!!!!


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

Roarbark said:


> Aw, now I feel guilty
> 
> @rebecca1 I missed that! Congratulations!!!!!


hmmm.... must be a fellow townfolk. maf wouldn't feel guilty! ... but they may say they do... hmmm...


----------



## beccabun PE

Roarbark said:


> Aw, now I feel guilty
> 
> @rebecca1 I missed that! Congratulations!!!!!


Thank you!! 
(psst, can some tell me if congratulating someone is sus?)


----------



## RBHeadge PE

rebecca1 said:


> Thank you!!
> (psst, can some tell me if congratulating someone is sus?)


Not today, or for the next few days either


----------



## SaltySteve PE

30 minutes! Everybody check and make sure I have your latest votes.


 


 


12/15


Vote Count


Player


Votes For


0


tj_PE


 


0


rebecca1


 


0


DuranDuran


EyehatethePEexam


0


vhab49_PE


JayKay PE


0


jean15paul_PE


Dothracki


0


NikR_PE


RoarBark


0


chart94


Dothracki


0


squaretaper LIT AF PE


fowler


1


JayKay PE


ChebyshevII PE


0


RBHeadge PE


 


1


LyceeFruit PE


RoarBark


0


txjennah PE


 


3


Roarbark


fowler


3


Dothracki


ChebyshevII PE


1


EyehatethePEexam


ChebyshevII PE


3


fowler


LyceeFruit PE


3


ChebyshevII PE


Dothracki


0


CUniverse


 


0


MadamPirate PE


 


0


harshaPEAZ


Roarbark


0


TrickShotG


fowler


----------



## Roarbark

RBHeadge PE said:


> Not today, or for the next few days either


What an insightful statement, congratulations on having an exceptional brain!


----------



## User1

Imma vote for @harshaPEAZbc I need to vote. @SaltySteve


----------



## SaltySteve PE

5 minutes!


 


 


12/15


Vote Count


Player


Votes For


0


tj_PE


harshaPEAZ


0


rebecca1


 


0


DuranDuran


EyehatethePEexam


0


vhab49_PE


JayKay PE


0


jean15paul_PE


Dothracki


0


NikR_PE


RoarBark


0


chart94


Dothracki


0


squaretaper LIT AF PE


fowler


1


JayKay PE


ChebyshevII PE


0


RBHeadge PE


 


1


LyceeFruit PE


RoarBark


0


txjennah PE


 


3


Roarbark


fowler


3


Dothracki


ChebyshevII PE


1


EyehatethePEexam


ChebyshevII PE


3


fowler


LyceeFruit PE


3


ChebyshevII PE


Dothracki


0


CUniverse


 


0


MadamPirate PE


 


1


harshaPEAZ


Roarbark


0


TrickShotG


fowler


----------



## SaltySteve PE

TIME!

@Roarbark, @Dothracki, @fowlerand @ChebyshevII PE send me a number via PM from 1-100


----------



## Roarbark

Has fowler been excepted from doomsday? Just in case you missed that.


----------



## SaltySteve PE

Good Catch.

@fowler, send me a number from 1-100


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

SaltySteve said:


> Good Catch.
> 
> @fowler, send me a number from 1-100


70


----------



## SaltySteve PE

Death Number was 76 (Randomly picked by my wife). Closest to 76 will be wlecomed in as our newest deadite.

@Roarbark - 2

@fowler - 70

@Dothracki - 20 (Rolled a d100 for him) 

@ChebyshevII PE - 83 (Rolled a d100 for him)


----------



## Roarbark

Damn, now I feel bad again. Sorry @fowler.
I like your profile picture by the way.


----------



## SaltySteve PE

It came over the intercom that everyone needed to make their way to the on-site medical bay. No one was very excited about it because it meant leaving the office unit and trudging through the cold across campus to get there. The upside was that they could all stop worrying about who had the 'Rona and get back to the normal office drama of who kept stealing peoples lunches from the community fridge.

 @Roarbark, @Dothracki, @fowlerand @ChebyshevII PE were seated closest to the exit so it was no surprise that they made it to the turnstile leaving the building first. None of them were interested in being the first in line for the vaccine so by the time the rest of their office mates had made it to the exit they we're still there trying to decide. Roarbark and Chebyshevll not so silently made a pact that either Fowler or Dothracki should go first and stepped back to let them figure it out.

After you said Dothracki. Age before beauty said Fowler. No its quite all right, you go ahead said Dothracki.

Someone sneezed and the room went eerily silent. Panicked eyes started to dart around the room to identify who sneezed. Jan's cousin had Covid so everyone was hoping it wasn't her. Jacob had been to the zoo lately and it just came out that the tigers had tested positive. The crowd started to surge before anyone realized it. 

No one noticed who was closest to the turnstile when the crowd stopped caring who went first and started pushing through the gate to get away from the source of the sneeze. @fowler's body was pushed through the turnstile first but something must have snagged because parts of their hair and flesh was found wrapped around the horizontal bars that made up the security exit. They rest of them had been trampled to a slick pulp that resembled some sort of crass between guacamole and shepherds pie as it was tracked towards the med bay.

@fowler was a regular office employee and it was later identified through an office email that their remains did not test positive for the virus (Townie).


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

SaltySteve said:


> It came over the intercom that everyone needed to make their way to the on-site medical bay. No one was very excited about it because it meant leaving the office unit and trudging through the cold across campus to get to there. The upside was that they could all stop worrying about who had the 'Rona and get back to the normal office drama of who kept stealing peoples lunches from the community fridge.
> 
> @Roarbark, @Dothracki, @fowlerand @ChebyshevII PE were seated closest to the exit so it was no surprise that they made it to the turnstile leaving the building first. None of them were interested in being the first in line for the vaccine so by the time the rest of their office mates had made it to the exit. Roarbark and Chebyshevll not so silently agreed that either Fowler or Dothracki should go first and stepped back to let them figure it out.
> 
> After you said Dothracki. Age before beauty said Fowler. No it quite all right, you go ahead said Dothracki.
> 
> Someone sneezed and the room went eerily silent. Panicked eyes started to dart around the room to identify who sneezed. Jan's cousin had Covid so everyone was hoping it wasn't her. Jacob had been to the zoo lately and it just came out that the tigers had tested positive. The crowd started to surge before anyone realized it.
> 
> No one noticed who was closest to the turnstile when the crowd stopped caring who went first and started pushing through the gate to get away from the source of the sneeze. @fowler's body was pushed through the turnstile first but something must have snagged because parts of their hair and flesh was found wrapped around the horizontal bars that made up the security exit. They rest of them had been trampled to a slick pulp that resembled some sort of crass between guacamole and shepherds pie as it was tracked towards the med bay.
> 
> @fowler was a regular office employee and it was later identified through an office email that their remains did not test positive for the virus (Townie).


oooof... that's rough. think i'm gonna go drink some whiskey now.


----------



## CUniverse

@SaltySteve I vote for @DuranDuran because of an inside joke.


----------



## Roarbark

SaltySteve said:


> It came over the intercom that everyone needed to make their way to the on-site medical bay. No one was very excited about it because it meant leaving the office unit and trudging through the cold across campus to get there. The upside was that they could all stop worrying about who had the 'Rona and get back to the normal office drama of who kept stealing peoples lunches from the community fridge.
> 
> @Roarbark, @Dothracki, @fowlerand @ChebyshevII PE were seated closest to the exit so it was no surprise that they made it to the turnstile leaving the building first. None of them were interested in being the first in line for the vaccine so by the time the rest of their office mates had made it to the exit they we're still there trying to decide. Roarbark and Chebyshevll not so silently made a pact that either Fowler or Dothracki should go first and stepped back to let them figure it out.
> 
> After you said Dothracki. Age before beauty said Fowler. No its quite all right, you go ahead said Dothracki.
> 
> Someone sneezed and the room went eerily silent. Panicked eyes started to dart around the room to identify who sneezed. Jan's cousin had Covid so everyone was hoping it wasn't her. Jacob had been to the zoo lately and it just came out that the tigers had tested positive. The crowd started to surge before anyone realized it.
> 
> No one noticed who was closest to the turnstile when the crowd stopped caring who went first and started pushing through the gate to get away from the source of the sneeze. @fowler's body was pushed through the turnstile first but something must have snagged because parts of their hair and flesh was found wrapped around the horizontal bars that made up the security exit. They rest of them had been trampled to a slick pulp that resembled some sort of crass between guacamole and shepherds pie as it was tracked towards the med bay.
> 
> @fowler was a regular office employee and it was later identified through an office email that their remains did not test positive for the virus (Townie).


Someone's been reading too many JK gore novels.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

SaltySteve said:


> It came over the intercom that everyone needed to make their way to the on-site medical bay. No one was very excited about it because it meant leaving the office unit and trudging through the cold across campus to get there. The upside was that they could all stop worrying about who had the 'Rona and get back to the normal office drama of who kept stealing peoples lunches from the community fridge.
> 
> @Roarbark, @Dothracki, @fowlerand @ChebyshevII PE were seated closest to the exit so it was no surprise that they made it to the turnstile leaving the building first. None of them were interested in being the first in line for the vaccine so by the time the rest of their office mates had made it to the exit they we're still there trying to decide. Roarbark and Chebyshevll not so silently made a pact that either Fowler or Dothracki should go first and stepped back to let them figure it out.
> 
> After you said Dothracki. Age before beauty said Fowler. No its quite all right, you go ahead said Dothracki.
> 
> Someone sneezed and the room went eerily silent. Panicked eyes started to dart around the room to identify who sneezed. Jan's cousin had Covid so everyone was hoping it wasn't her. Jacob had been to the zoo lately and it just came out that the tigers had tested positive. The crowd started to surge before anyone realized it.
> 
> No one noticed who was closest to the turnstile when the crowd stopped caring who went first and started pushing through the gate to get away from the source of the sneeze. @fowler's body was pushed through the turnstile first but something must have snagged because parts of their hair and flesh was found wrapped around the horizontal bars that made up the security exit. They rest of them had been trampled to a slick pulp that resembled some sort of crass between guacamole and shepherds pie as it was tracked towards the med bay.
> 
> @fowler was a regular office employee and it was later identified through an office email that their remains did not test positive for the virus (Townie).


That was a nice surprise with the story. Sucks that we lost a townie.


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> That was a nice surprise with the story. Sucks that we lost a townie.


Said the mafia boss


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

EyehatethePEexam said:


> Said the mafia boss


No...that would be me. See my title?


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

well now we can see @fowler's dogs again.

so sorry new friend


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

@SaltySteve i retain my vote for @Roarbark since they caused the doom to @fowler

I WILL AVENGE THEE NEW DOG FRIEND!


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

triple!


----------



## SaltySteve PE

As they made their way towards the med bay, the slight drizzle had turned to a very wet sleet that clung to each of them chilling everyone that much more. @tj_PE was glad to have their yeti mug. It had a little something extra in it this morning that made her not care about the cold as much. She smiled to herself thinking that it was the little things in life that keep her going through the pandemic. As she took a deep sip something solid slipped from the mouth of the rambler and into her mouth. It reminded her of a noodle from chicken noodle soup but that wasn't quit it. She immediately stopped and opened her cup to find a small golf ball sized octopus adorned with iridescent blue rings hiding out in her cup.

By that time the tetrodotoxin had already started to work its magic. First the venom started by blocking the nerve signals throughout her body causing muscle numbness and her vision had started to blur. People started to gather around her as her muscles stopped responding and she staggered and ultimately fell to the ground. The look of pain in her face was unnatural as she realized that it wasn't just her legs that she had lost control of. she felt her lungs slowing as those muscles began to succumb to the paralysis. 

In her pocket there was a note that read "Only god can judge me now. There's not enough vaccines for all of us. Fend for yourselves"

@tj_PE was killed by the mafia


----------



## SaltySteve PE

12/16


12/15


Vote Count


Player


Votes For


Votes For


0


tj_PE


x


harshaPEAZ


0


rebecca1


 


 


1


DuranDuran


 


EyehatethePEexam


0


vhab49_PE


 


JayKay PE


0


jean15paul_PE


 


Dothracki


0


NikR_PE


 


RoarBark


0


chart94


 


Dothracki


0


squaretaper LIT AF PE


 


fowler


0


JayKay PE


 


ChebyshevII PE


0


RBHeadge PE


 


 


0


LyceeFruit PE


RoarBark


RoarBark


0


txjennah PE


 


 


1


Roarbark


 


fowler


0


Dothracki


 


ChebyshevII PE


0


EyehatethePEexam


 


ChebyshevII PE


0


fowler


x


LyceeFruit PE


0


ChebyshevII PE


 


Dothracki


0


CUniverse


DuranDuran


 


0


MadamPirate PE


 


 


0


harshaPEAZ


 


Roarbark


0


TrickShotG


 


fowler


----------



## beccabun PE

@SaltySteve, just to clarify, today is the day where if someone doesn't vote, it counts as a vote for themselves, right?


----------



## User1

Rude.


----------



## JayKay PE

@SaltySteve, would it be possible to have an "@" list of everyone who is still surviving at each of the kills?

Tbh, I tend to forget to check this thread unless I'm thrown an '@' since I'm popping between this and work.


----------



## TrickShotG

@SaltySteve, I vote for @CUniverse


----------



## CUniverse

Nvm I already voted today lul


----------



## JayKay PE

CUniverse said:


> Nvm I already voted today lul


You....you can change your vote.


----------



## SaltySteve PE

rebecca1 said:


> @SaltySteve, just to clarify, today is the day where if someone doesn't vote, it counts as a vote for themselves, right?


That is correct.



JayKay PE said:


> @SaltySteve, would it be possible to have an "@" list of everyone who is still surviving at each of the kills?
> 
> Tbh, I tend to forget to check this thread unless I'm thrown an '@' since I'm popping between this and work.


I can manage that.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

@SaltySteve I vote for @Roarbark


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

SaltySteve said:


> As they made their way towards the med bay, the slight drizzle had turned to a very wet sleet that clung to each of them chilling everyone that much more. @tj_PE was glad to have their yeti mug. It had a little something extra in it this morning that made her not care about the cold as much. She smiled to herself thinking that it was the little things in life that keep her going through the pandemic. As she took a deep sip something solid slipped from the mouth of the rambler and into her mouth. It reminded her of a noodle from chicken noodle soup but that wasn't quit it. She immediately stopped and opened her cup to find a small golf ball sized octopus adorned with iridescent blue rings hiding out in her cup.
> 
> By that time the tetrodotoxin had already started to work its magic. First the venom started by blocking the nerve signals throughout her body causing muscle numbness and her vision had started to blur. People started to gather around her as her muscles stopped responding and she staggered and ultimately fell to the ground. The look of pain in her face was unnatural as she realized that it wasn't just her legs that she had lost control of. she felt her lungs slowing as those muscles began to succumb to the paralysis.
> 
> In her pocket there was a note that read "Only god can judge me now. There's not enough vaccines for all of us. Fend for yourselves"
> 
> @tj_PE was killed by the mafia


I didn't know octopodes are venomous. I have been both informed and entertained.   

Sad for @tj_PE though.


----------



## SaltySteve PE

12/16


12/15


Vote Count


Player


Votes For


Votes For


0


tj_PE


x


harshaPEAZ


0


@rebecca1


 


 


1


@DuranDuran


 


EyehatethePEexam


0


@vhab49_PE


 


JayKay PE


0


@jean15paul_PE


 


Dothracki


0


@NikR_PE


 


RoarBark


0


@chart94


 


Dothracki


0


@squaretaper LIT AF PE


 


fowler


0


@JayKay PE


 


ChebyshevII PE


0


@RBHeadge PE



RoarBark



 


0


@LyceeFruit PE


RoarBark


RoarBark


0


@txjennah PE


 


 


1


@Roarbark


 


fowler


0


@Dothracki


 


ChebyshevII PE


0


@EyehatethePEexam


 


ChebyshevII PE


0


fowler


x


LyceeFruit PE


0


@ChebyshevII PE


 


Dothracki


1


@CUniverse


DuranDuran


 


0


@MadamPirate PE


 


 


0


@harshaPEAZ


 


Roarbark


0


@TrickShotG


CUniverse


fowler


----------



## DLD PE

TrickShotG said:


> @SaltySteve, I vote for @CUniverse


@SaltySteve I also vote for @CUniverse.  Maybe TrickshotG knows something?  Also voting in retaliation and also don't know what the inside joke is.


----------



## SaltySteve PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> I didn't know octopodes are venomous. I have been both informed and entertained.
> 
> Sad for @tj_PE though.
> 
> View attachment 20138


It's a pretty gruesome death if you get hit by a blue ringed octopus. I learned about them in a scuba rescue class I took. Fortunately they are pretty localized on the other side of the world.


----------



## TrickShotG

@CUniverse your screenname doesn't have anything to do with the University of Colorado Golden Buffaloes does it?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SaltySteve said:


> @fowler was a regular office employee and it was later identified through an office email that their remains did not test positive for the virus (Townie).


D'oh! Sorry @fowler! It wasn't personal, just random first day guessing!! Please join us again!


----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ

My second vote goes to @EyehatethePEexam...She mentioned Mafia Boss and @tj_PE reacted to that post... May be they thought he was getting suspicious about them and was better to take him out before he is on to something...


----------



## SaltySteve PE

harshaPEAZ said:


> My second vote goes to @EyehatethePEexam...She mentioned Mafia Boss and @tj_PE reacted to that post... May be they thought he was getting suspicious about them and was better to take him out before he is on to something...


Tag me when you vote so I make sure to see it.


----------



## Dothracki PE

To quote @rebecca1:



rebecca1 said:


> HOLY SHIT I PASSED!


----------



## SaltySteve PE

Hell yeah!!! Congratulations to all you guys.


----------



## JayKay PE

harshaPEAZ said:


> My second vote goes to @EyehatethePEexam...She mentioned Mafia Boss and @tj_PE reacted to that post... May be they thought he was getting suspicious about them and was better to take him out before he is on to something...


...yeah, @tj_PE is totes evil and totes a girl.  But I'll allow you to keep calling them a 'him' because tj wears the pants in our future financial-based relationship.


----------



## beccabun PE

Dothracki said:


> To quote @rebecca1:


CONGRATS!


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

LyceeFruit PE said:


> well now we can see @fowler's dogs again.
> 
> so sorry new friend


yes... yes you can! late night snuggles....


----------



## MadamPirate PE

TrickShotG said:


> @CUniverse your screenname doesn't have anything to do with the University of Colorado Golden Buffaloes does it?


*hisses in Oredigger*


----------



## TrickShotG

MadamPirate PE said:


> *hisses in Oredigger*


lol go rams


----------



## MadamPirate PE

TrickShotG said:


> lol go rams


@SaltySteve I vote for @TrickShotG because I'm an Oredigger.


----------



## txjennah PE

Congrats to everyone who passed!


----------



## TrickShotG

MadamPirate PE said:


> @SaltySteve I vote for @TrickShotG because I'm an Oredigger.


ooooo noooo!


----------



## SaltySteve PE

12/16


12/15


Vote Count


Player


Votes For


Votes For


0


tj_PE


x


harshaPEAZ


0


rebecca1


 


 


1


DuranDuran


CUniverse


EyehatethePEexam


0


vhab49_PE


 


JayKay PE


0


jean15paul_PE


 


Dothracki


0


NikR_PE


 


RoarBark


0


chart94


 


Dothracki


0


squaretaper LIT AF PE


 


fowler


0


JayKay PE


 


ChebyshevII PE


0


RBHeadge PE


RoarBark


 


0


LyceeFruit PE


RoarBark


RoarBark


0


txjennah PE


 


 


2


Roarbark


 


fowler


0


Dothracki


 


ChebyshevII PE


1


EyehatethePEexam


 


ChebyshevII PE


0


fowler


x


LyceeFruit PE


0


ChebyshevII PE


 


Dothracki


2


CUniverse


DuranDuran


 


0


MadamPirate PE


TrickShotG


 


0


harshaPEAZ


EyehatethePEexam


Roarbark


1


TrickShotG


CUniverse


fowler


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

@SaltySteve I vote for @Roarbark because they haz the boba n I don't haz any boba.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

MadamPirate PE said:


> @SaltySteve I vote for @TrickShotG because I'm an Oredigger.


Psh, you fancee Colorado kids n yer fancee mascots.

*cries in Aggie, whatever that is*


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Triple?


----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ

SaltySteve said:


> Tag me when you vote so I make sure to see it.


oops Sorry @SaltySteve I vote @EyehatethePEexam


----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ

JayKay PE said:


> ...yeah, @tj_PE is totes evil and totes a girl.  But I'll allow you to keep calling them a 'him' because tj wears the pants in our future financial-based relationship.


Lol oops ... Sorry @tj_PE I was confused


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

harshaPEAZ said:


> My second vote goes to @EyehatethePEexam...She mentioned Mafia Boss and @tj_PE reacted to that post... May be they thought he was getting suspicious about them and was better to take him out before he is on to something...


He...


----------



## User1

All good! I'm DEDDED anyway so like


----------



## RBHeadge PE

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> Psh, you fancee Colorado kids n yer fancee mascots.
> 
> *cries in Aggie, whatever that is*


Is that a farmer?


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

harshaPEAZ said:


> oops Sorry @SaltySteve I vote @EyehatethePEexam


Wasting your vote, if I go there will be two townies down


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

@SaltySteve I vote for @Roarbark because RB and Jay voted for @Roarbark, and I want to sit at the cool table


----------



## JayKay PE

Okay.  jaykay trying to analyze. 

First day voting was a bit crazy, but with voting not required, there was a lot of action that lead to a four way tie.  21 players means 5 mafia, 1 cop, 1 doctor, and 14 normal townies.  Meaning if there are 9 townie deaths, and no mafia deaths, mafia wins.

Final vote ended in a four-way tie.  I think the random voting to harsha, eyePE, lycee, and me, are all normal townies since they did not specifically target one of the four tie-holders.  Of those two votes (fowler and tj, who voted for lycee and tj respectively) both were killed by lynching or mafia, proving they were not mafia.  That means its highly likely that those who voted for eyePE and JK are also townies (duran and vhab).

I imagine that one or two of the tie-holders is mafia.  A lot of votes for roar happened earlier in the game, with only a single player switching to doth (chebs).  Also, roar had a last minute change to fowler (second to last vote change from harsha to chebs to fowler), which might mean they were trying to save themselves.

Still working on things.


----------



## JayKay PE

EyehatethePEexam said:


> @SaltySteve I vote for @Roarbark because RB and Jay voted for @Roarbark, and I want to sit at the cool table


I never voted for Roar.

*squinty eyes*


----------



## JayKay PE

Triple post


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Is that a farmer?


It's just what we're called since the early days of the school, hahaha.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/UC_Davis_Aggies

Hooray sportsball!


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

JayKay PE said:


> I never voted for Roar.
> 
> *squinty eyes*


You’re right, Lycee voted for Roar. My mistake...if she’s not at the cool table then I’m game for switching my vote.


----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ

JayKay PE said:


> Okay.  jaykay trying to analyze.
> 
> First day voting was a bit crazy, but with voting not required, there was a lot of action that lead to a four way tie.  21 players means 5 mafia, 1 cop, 1 doctor, and 14 normal townies.  Meaning if there are 9 townie deaths, and no mafia deaths, mafia wins.
> 
> Final vote ended in a four-way tie.  I think the random voting to harsha, eyePE, lycee, and me, are all normal townies since they did not specifically target one of the four tie-holders.  Of those two votes (fowler and tj, who voted for lycee and tj respectively) both were killed by lynching or mafia, proving they were not mafia.  That means its highly likely that those who voted for eyePE and JK are also townies (duran and vhab).
> 
> I imagine that one or two of the tie-holders is mafia.  A lot of votes for roar happened earlier in the game, with only a single player switching to doth (chebs).  Also, roar had a last minute change to fowler (second to last vote change from harsha to chebs to fowler), which might mean they were trying to save themselves.
> 
> Still working on things.


I feel there is a lot of research done here which I didn't do so I would like to retract my vote for @EyehatethePEexam ...... @SaltySteve and vote @Roarbark


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

@SaltyStevethe picker wheel has... picked.  I vote for... @TrickShotG


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> Psh, you fancee Colorado kids n yer fancee mascots.
> 
> *cries in Aggie, whatever that is*


My school has an awesome mascot that is non-generic (looking at all those predatory cats), intimidating, and historically and culturally relevant.   

But we have no football team to celebrate it.


----------



## DLD PE

There are plenty of schools with "A&amp;M" to their name.  A&amp;M (agricultural and mechanical) or A&amp;T (agricultural and technical).


----------



## JayKay PE

*jaykay playing this round, not being a special character and not being mod*


----------



## DLD PE

I don't see anything in @JayKay PE's  analysis I don't agree with.  

Current reads:

Lean Mafia:  RoarBark, EyeHate, CUniverse

Lean Townie:  JayKay, Vhab, Lycee

Everyone else:  Neutral

@RBHeadge PE you got anything?   Or too early to do any more analysis?  @EyehatethePEexam's comments could be feint to pretend they got confused over @JayKay PE's vote, but could be honest mistake as well.


----------



## SaltySteve PE

JayKay PE said:


> I never voted for Roar.
> 
> *squinty eyes*


I was searching for this thinking how did I miss a vote?!?!?! I'm glad you clarified the situation.


----------



## SaltySteve PE

12/16


12/15


Vote Count


Player


Votes For


Votes For


0


tj_PE


x


harshaPEAZ


0


rebecca1


 


 


1


DuranDuran


CUniverse


EyehatethePEexam


0


vhab49_PE


TrickShotG


JayKay PE


0


jean15paul_PE


 


Dothracki


0


NikR_PE


 


RoarBark


0


chart94


 


Dothracki


0


squaretaper LIT AF PE


Roarbark


fowler


0


JayKay PE


 


ChebyshevII PE


0


RBHeadge PE


RoarBark


 


0


LyceeFruit PE


RoarBark


RoarBark


0


txjennah PE


 


 


5


Roarbark


 


fowler


0


Dothracki


 


ChebyshevII PE


0


EyehatethePEexam


RoarBark


ChebyshevII PE


0


fowler


x


LyceeFruit PE


0


ChebyshevII PE


 


Dothracki


2


CUniverse


DuranDuran


 


0


MadamPirate PE


TrickShotG


 


0


harshaPEAZ


RoarBark


Roarbark


2


TrickShotG


CUniverse


fowler


 


 


 


 


 


Town Vote:


Roarbark


fowler



I still need votes from @ChebyshevII PE, @Dothracki, @Roarbark, @txjennah PE, @JayKay PE, @chart94, @NikR_PE, @jean15paul_PE, and @rebecca1 before 9pm EST


----------



## MadamPirate PE

DuranDuran said:


> @RBHeadge PE you got anything?   Or too early to do any more analysis?  @EyehatethePEexam's comments could be feint to pretend they got confused over @JayKay PE's vote, but could be honest mistake as well.


RB has been a little busy.


----------



## Roarbark

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> @SaltySteve I vote for @Roarbark because they haz the boba n I don't haz any boba.


Seriously people, I'm not mafia. 
First day I got tons of random votes/bandwagon votes, so I vote to try to not die. I do "strange dealings with cheb" (conducted in public!) as to not die. 

When have I been mafia and acted anything like this? -.- meanies.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

DuranDuran said:


> @RBHeadge PE you got anything?   Or too early to do any more analysis?


Too early. Sill doing WttS and map stuff. And I'm getting recalled from leave to do some "emergency" work this PM. Tomorrow and Friday look fully open so I'll have plenty of time to go back and analyze.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

MadamPirate PE said:


> RB has been a little busy.


Doing what?


----------



## NikR_PE

Joining the bandwagon... @SaltySteve, I vote for @Roarbark


----------



## Roarbark

@SaltySteve I vote for @chart94


----------



## DLD PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Too early. Sill doing WttS and map stuff. And I'm getting recalled from leave to do some "emergency" work this PM. Tomorrow and Friday look fully open so I'll have plenty of time to go back and analyze.


Ouch!  Good luck.


----------



## beccabun PE

Roarbark said:


> @SaltySteve I vote for @chart94
> 
> View attachment 20175


If the spinner landed on your name would you still vote for yourself?


----------



## JayKay PE

@SaltySteve, random evil thought, if the person doesn't vote: randomize their vote to one of the people that have been voted for (so, like if vote were broken down to roar, eyePE, trick, for example, and there were 6 no-votes, those 6 votes would be 'randomized' for the people that were voted for)?  Would something like that work?

Also.  I don't like FNG.

@SaltySteve, I vote for @CUniverse


----------



## JayKay PE

Current vote count (for my ref later tonight):

x6 Roar

x3 CU

x1 Chart

x1 Duran

x2 Trick


----------



## JayKay PE

Tripple post


----------



## DLD PE

JayKay PE said:


> Current vote count (for my ref later tonight):
> 
> x6 Roar
> 
> x3 CU
> 
> x1 Chart
> 
> x1 Duran
> 
> x1 Trick


Thanks for helping me from going back to previous page(s).


----------



## beccabun PE

@SaltySteve I vote for @CUniverse. I don't think roar and chebs "vote trade" or whatever they called it yesterday was that suspicious. So I don't THINK they're maf but even after 4 rounds I'm second guessing every thought


----------



## SaltySteve PE

12/16


12/15


Vote Count


Player


Votes For


Votes For


0


tj_PE


x


harshaPEAZ


0


rebecca1


CUniverse


 


1


DuranDuran


CUniverse


EyehatethePEexam


0


vhab49_PE


TrickShotG


JayKay PE


0


jean15paul_PE


 


Dothracki


0


NikR_PE


RoarBark


RoarBark


1


chart94


 


Dothracki


0


squaretaper LIT AF PE


Roarbark


fowler


0


JayKay PE


CUniverse


ChebyshevII PE


0


RBHeadge PE


RoarBark


 


0


LyceeFruit PE


RoarBark


RoarBark


0


txjennah PE


 


 


6


Roarbark


chart94


fowler


0


Dothracki


 


ChebyshevII PE


0


EyehatethePEexam


RoarBark


ChebyshevII PE


0


fowler


x


LyceeFruit PE


0


ChebyshevII PE


 


Dothracki


4


CUniverse


DuranDuran


 


0


MadamPirate PE


TrickShotG


 


0


harshaPEAZ


RoarBark


Roarbark


2


TrickShotG


CUniverse


fowler


 


 


 


 


 


Town Vote:


Roarbark


fowler



As always, everyone check your vote to make sure I logged it right.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

@SaltySteve I retract my vote for @Roarbark... for now


----------



## chart94 PE

Hmm tough room to call with so many people. Interesting round so far!


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

@SaltySteve I vote for @ChebyshevII PE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Well, there's no more SPAM thread so I'll have to dump doggo photos here. Sorrynotsorry!


----------



## Roarbark

rebecca1 said:


> If the spinner landed on your name would you still vote for yourself?


Yes. So many votes already I didn't think it would matter.


----------



## Roarbark

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> Well, there's no more SPAM thread so I'll have to dump doggo photos here. Sorrynotsorry!


Ahhhhhh the tongue!


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> Well, there's no more SPAM thread so I'll have to dump doggo photos here. Sorrynotsorry!


that tongue!!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> Well, there's no more SPAM thread so I'll have to dump doggo photos here. Sorrynotsorry!


MAFIA!  Dog photos to distract!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

@vhab49_PE Got something to distract you:


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Also:


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> @vhab49_PE Got something to distract you:


Rocket would bite your face off if you made him wear that.

Not really.  He would just give you  "the look" and demand you remove the garment.


----------



## DLD PE




----------



## MadamPirate PE

@rebecca1 I DEMAND SNOOPY PICS, QUICK!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

MadamPirate PE said:


> @rebecca1 I DEMAND SNOOPY PICS, QUICK!


Yeah! @rebecca1, they're gonna retract the green PASS otherwise!

Edit: Stella is also acceptable.


----------



## beccabun PE

MadamPirate PE said:


> @rebecca1 I DEMAND SNOOPY PICS, QUICK!






squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> Yeah! @rebecca1, they're gonna retract the green PASS otherwise!
> 
> Edit: Stella is also acceptable.


Look at these angels


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

rebecca1 said:


> Look at these angels
> 
> View attachment 20183
> 
> 
> View attachment 20184


MY BROVARIES!


----------



## beccabun PE

I haven’t seen Stella since I got portrait mode, so Snoopy has all the best photo shoots


----------



## txjennah PE

@SaltySteve I am going to vote for @squaretaper LIT AF PE because if he survives night 1, he's usually Mafia. Also I have like another 4 hours to work and am so behind on posts, but HI CUTE PUPPY PICS


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

txjennah PE said:


> @SaltySteve I am going to vote for @squaretaper LIT AF PE because if he survives night 1, he's usually Mafia. Also I have like another 4 hours to work and am so behind on posts, but HI CUTE PUPPY PICS


DUDE. I'm not maf!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

rebecca1 said:


> Snoopy has all the best photo shoots


Snoopy...does not look real. Too cute! Fake news!


----------



## Roarbark

rebecca1 said:


> I haven’t seen Stella since I got portrait mode, so Snoopy has all the best photo shoots
> 
> View attachment 20188


What is he looking at!?


----------



## beccabun PE

Roarbark said:


> What is he looking at!?


Cars! He was so excited to be in a car and see cars and he stood on me and I took a BILLION pictures


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

rebecca1 said:


> I took a BILLION pictures


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

@SaltySteve I retract my vote for @Roarbark and recast for @CUniverse


----------



## SaltySteve PE

If I tagged you, I still need a daily vote please. For the rest of you animals, verify that I've got your vote correct.


 


 


12/16


12/15


Vote Count


Player


Votes For


Votes For


0


tj_PE


x


harshaPEAZ


0


rebecca1


CUniverse


 


1


DuranDuran


CUniverse


EyehatethePEexam


0


vhab49_PE


TrickShotG


JayKay PE


0


jean15paul_PE


ChebyshevII PE


Dothracki


0


NikR_PE


RoarBark


RoarBark


1


@chart94


 


Dothracki


1


squaretaper LIT AF PE


Roarbark


fowler


0


JayKay PE


CUniverse


ChebyshevII PE


0


@RBHeadge PE


 


 


0


LyceeFruit PE


CUniverse


RoarBark


0


txjennah PE


squaretaper LIT AF PE


 


4


Roarbark


chart94


fowler


0


@Dothracki


 


ChebyshevII PE


0


EyehatethePEexam


RoarBark


ChebyshevII PE


0


fowler


x


LyceeFruit PE


1


@ChebyshevII PE


 


Dothracki


5


CUniverse


DuranDuran


 


0


MadamPirate PE


TrickShotG


 


0


harshaPEAZ


RoarBark


Roarbark


2


TrickShotG


CUniverse


fowler


----------



## RBHeadge PE

I am inclined to believe that @ChebyshevII PE and @Roarbark are not mafia.

On the surface their mutual disarmament and quad tie inducing votes look like collusion. But a deeer look doesn't imply that.

If they were both mafia when they were double tied, then the probability of a mafia losing a member =1. If they set up the four-tie, then the probability drops to 1/2 - because they obviously wouldn't pick to massive tie with other mafia members. _yeah roar tossing a newb under the bus looked mafiaesque, but it was self preservation and the odds were low._ Now lets extend this further, if they were both mafia, they would have shifted the vote in favor of someone who they knew was townie, making the odds 0. 

Assuming rationale moves, and neglecting any galaxy-brain strategy at play, the moves they made last night are inconsistent with making moves to most efficiently add to a mafia win percentage.

Therefore I will put them in the townie++ category and discourage others from voting for them.

Outside of logic, there moves last night seem more in character with their general approach the game and not indicative of mafia behavior.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

I will add that @tj_PE decalred herself not mafia yesterday. Veteran players know her to play the game straight.  So if she says she's not mafia, the other vets will recognize her as a nigh-verified townie. A rationale mafiosa would know this and try to reduce the members in the known townie coalition. A high value move would be to eliminate her quickly. Therefore, at least one of the more strategy-minded vets are a member of the mafia. Who that person(s) is, I do not yet know.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

@SaltySteve I am flying blind. No one has reached out to me. So I will cast an inconsequential vote and vote for a random player who has not received any votes. Twelve players without any votes, I asked Mrs Headge to pick (1,12). She selected 7. I vote for @LyceeFruit PE


----------



## Roarbark

RBHeadge PE said:


> I am inclined to believe that @ChebyshevII PE and @Roarbark are not mafia.
> 
> On the surface their mutual disarmament and quad tie inducing votes look like collusion. But a *deeer *look doesn't imply that


You are a gentleman and a scholar.


----------



## beccabun PE

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


>


----------



## SaltySteve PE

12/16


12/15


Vote Count


Player


Votes For


Votes For


0


tj_PE


x


harshaPEAZ


0


rebecca1


CUniverse


 


1


DuranDuran


CUniverse


EyehatethePEexam


0


vhab49_PE


TrickShotG


JayKay PE


0


jean15paul_PE


ChebyshevII PE


Dothracki


0


NikR_PE


RoarBark


RoarBark


1


chart94


 


Dothracki


1


squaretaper LIT AF PE


Roarbark


fowler


0


JayKay PE


CUniverse


ChebyshevII PE


0


RBHeadge PE


LyceeFruit PE


 


1


LyceeFruit PE


CUniverse


RoarBark


0


txjennah PE


squaretaper LIT AF PE


 


4


Roarbark


chart94


fowler


0


Dothracki


 


ChebyshevII PE


0


EyehatethePEexam


RoarBark


ChebyshevII PE


0


fowler


x


LyceeFruit PE


1


ChebyshevII PE


 


Dothracki


5


CUniverse


DuranDuran


 


0


MadamPirate PE


TrickShotG


 


0


harshaPEAZ


RoarBark


Roarbark


2


TrickShotG


CUniverse


fowler



I've got to do family dinner and put the kiddo to bed so y'all are on your own for the next hour.


----------



## CUniverse

@SaltySteve I retract my vote for @DuranDuran and recast my vote to @Roarbark because everyone is ganging up on me lol


----------



## chart94 PE

I will vote for @rebecca1 cause idk @SaltySteve


----------



## Roarbark

CUniverse said:


> @SaltySteve I retract my vote for @DuranDuran and recast my vote to @Roarbark because everyone is ganging up on me lol


That's fair. Tell everyone to vote for someone else. Like a mafia.


----------



## SaltySteve PE

12/16


12/15


Vote Count


Player


Votes For


Votes For


0


tj_PE


x


harshaPEAZ


1


rebecca1


CUniverse


 


0


DuranDuran


CUniverse


EyehatethePEexam


0


vhab49_PE


TrickShotG


JayKay PE


0


jean15paul_PE


ChebyshevII PE


Dothracki


0


NikR_PE


RoarBark


RoarBark


1


chart94


rebecca1


Dothracki


1


squaretaper LIT AF PE


Roarbark


fowler


0


JayKay PE


CUniverse


ChebyshevII PE


0


RBHeadge PE


LyceeFruit PE


 


1


LyceeFruit PE


CUniverse


RoarBark


0


txjennah PE


squaretaper LIT AF PE


 


5


Roarbark


chart94


fowler


1


@Dothracki


Dothracki


ChebyshevII PE


0


EyehatethePEexam


RoarBark


ChebyshevII PE


0


fowler


x


LyceeFruit PE


2


@ChebyshevII PE


Chebyshevll PE


Dothracki


5


CUniverse


RoarBark


 


0


MadamPirate PE


TrickShotG


 


0


harshaPEAZ


RoarBark


Roarbark


2


TrickShotG


CUniverse


fowler


----------



## SaltySteve PE

1 hour left!


----------



## SaltySteve PE

It's Wednesday, y'all better be celebrating midweek! Two more days and I'm off for 16 days!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

@SaltySteve I vote @Roarbark


----------



## SaltySteve PE

10 Minutes. Ms. Salty has picked the night lynch for the night. Who's it going to be?!?!?


 


 


12/16


12/15


Vote Count


Player


Votes For


Votes For


0


tj_PE


x


harshaPEAZ


1


rebecca1


CUniverse


 


0


DuranDuran


CUniverse


EyehatethePEexam


0


vhab49_PE


TrickShotG


JayKay PE


0


jean15paul_PE


ChebyshevII PE


Dothracki


0


NikR_PE


RoarBark


RoarBark


1


chart94


rebecca1


Dothracki


1


squaretaper LIT AF PE


Roarbark


fowler


0


JayKay PE


CUniverse


ChebyshevII PE


0


RBHeadge PE


LyceeFruit PE


 


1


LyceeFruit PE


CUniverse


RoarBark


0


txjennah PE


squaretaper LIT AF PE


 


6


Roarbark


chart94


fowler


1


Dothracki


@Dothracki



ChebyshevII PE


0


EyehatethePEexam


RoarBark


ChebyshevII PE


0


fowler


x


LyceeFruit PE


1


ChebyshevII PE


RoarBark


Dothracki


5


CUniverse


RoarBark


 


0


MadamPirate PE


TrickShotG


 


0


harshaPEAZ


RoarBark


Roarbark


2


TrickShotG


CUniverse


fowler


----------



## Roarbark

I mean, I guess I have to vote for @CUniverse... :l@SaltySteve


----------



## SaltySteve PE

Roarbark said:


> I mean, I guess I have to vote for @CUniverse... :l@SaltySteve


How's it feel to be vilified as much as the fng?


----------



## SaltySteve PE

12/16


12/15


Vote Count


Player


Votes For


Votes For


0


tj_PE


x


harshaPEAZ


1


rebecca1


CUniverse


 


0


DuranDuran


CUniverse


EyehatethePEexam


0


vhab49_PE


TrickShotG


JayKay PE


0


jean15paul_PE


ChebyshevII PE


Dothracki


0


NikR_PE


RoarBark


RoarBark


0


chart94


rebecca1


Dothracki


1


squaretaper LIT AF PE


Roarbark


fowler


0


JayKay PE


CUniverse


ChebyshevII PE


0


RBHeadge PE


LyceeFruit PE


 


1


LyceeFruit PE


CUniverse


RoarBark


0


txjennah PE


squaretaper LIT AF PE


 


6


Roarbark


CUniverse


fowler


0


Dothracki


 


ChebyshevII PE


0


EyehatethePEexam


RoarBark


ChebyshevII PE


0


fowler


x


LyceeFruit PE


1


ChebyshevII PE


RoarBark


Dothracki


6


CUniverse


RoarBark


 


0


MadamPirate PE


TrickShotG


 


0


harshaPEAZ


RoarBark


Roarbark


2


TrickShotG


CUniverse


fowler



TIME!!!!

@Roarbark &amp; @CUniverse you've got 10 min to send me a number between 1-10 via pm


----------



## SaltySteve PE

Unsurprisingly @Roarbark was among the first in line to the med bay. @CUniverse  managed to catch up and had the stamina to keep up with their 4 legged office mate all the way to the entrance. Way to go couch to 5k. They stood at the locked entrance of the med bay like #1 and first loser of the vaccine race.

As their other office mates came in sight, they were basking in the glory of their triumph. They had won the race and were joking with each other about how overweight and out of shape the other co-workers were.  Right up until a crate of oranges fell from the the roof directly in front of the door.


----------



## Roarbark

What an intense cliffhanger


----------



## SaltySteve PE

Roarbark - 2

CUniverse - 5

Random number - 3

@Roarbark was found crushed under 3 tons of fresh Florida oranges. As the rest of the office member filled up on vitamin C in order to enter the med bay, a rapid test of what remained of Roarbark reviled that he was Covid negative and had the antibodies to stop future infection (townie).


----------



## Roarbark

Two random draws would've been too much luck. Good luck townies. 
I HAD ANTIBODIES, QUICK DISSECT AND STUDY ME.




Edit: forgot my


----------



## RBHeadge PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> RBHeadge PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am inclined to believe that @ChebyshevII PE and @Roarbark are not mafia.
> 
> [truncated long game theory reasoning]
> 
> Therefore I will put them in the townie++ category and discourage others from voting for them.
> 
> 
> 
> @SaltySteve I vote @Roarbark
Click to expand...











SaltySteve said:


> @Roarbark was found crushed under 3 tons of fresh Florida oranges. As the rest of the office member filled up on vitamin C in order to enter the med bay, a rapid test of what remained of Roarbark reviled that he was Covid negative and had the antibodies to stop future infection (*townie*).


----------



## JayKay PE

So who is left? @SaltySteve, player list?


----------



## DLD PE

JayKay PE said:


> So who is left? @SaltySteve, player list?


Doesn't matter.  Anyone who voted for Roar is high on suspish list!!!


----------



## SaltySteve PE

I'm not going to claim to be a good writer but I am going to claim to be as good as the choose your own adventure writer you have at hand. So lets write this story together and by the end no one will care about the grammatical mistakes I make....hopefully.

(I might have had a few drinkipoos leading up to tonight's kill) 


 


 


12/17


12/16


12/15


Vote Count


Player


 


Votes For


Votes For


0


tj_PE


x


x


harshaPEAZ


0


@rebecca1


 


CUniverse


 


0


@DuranDuran


 


CUniverse



EyehatethePEexam



0


@vhab49_PE


 


TrickShotG


JayKay PE


0


@jean15paul_PE


 


ChebyshevII PE


Dothracki


0


@NikR_PE


 


RoarBark


RoarBark


0


@chart94


 


rebecca1


Dothracki


0


@squaretaper LIT AF PE


 


Roarbark


fowler


0


@JayKay PE


 


CUniverse


ChebyshevII PE


0


@RBHeadge PE


 


LyceeFruit PE


 


0


@LyceeFruit PE


 


CUniverse


RoarBark


0


@txjennah PE


 



squaretaper LIT AF PE



 


0


Roarbark


x


CUniverse


fowler


0


@Dothracki


 


 


ChebyshevII PE


0


@EyehatethePEexam


 


RoarBark


ChebyshevII PE


0


fowler


x


x


LyceeFruit PE


0


@ChebyshevII PE


 


RoarBark


Dothracki


0


@CUniverse


 


RoarBark


 


0


@MadamPirate PE


 


TrickShotG


 


0


@harshaPEAZ


 


RoarBark


Roarbark


0


@TrickShotG


 


CUniverse


fowler


----------



## beccabun PE

SaltySteve said:


> Roarbark - 2
> 
> CUniverse - 5
> 
> Random number - 3
> 
> @Roarbark was found crushed under 3 tons of fresh Florida oranges. As the rest of the office member filled up on vitamin C in order to enter the med bay, a rapid test of what remained of Roarbark reviled that he was Covid negative and had the antibodies to stop future infection (townie).


I hope this game lasts a long time because these deaths (while sad obviously) are creative and very fun to read


----------



## SaltySteve PE

rebecca1 said:


> I hope this game lasts a long time because these deaths (while sad obviously) are creative and very fun to read


I love you for your kindness.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

RBHeadge PE said:


>


Because I have been busy all day and did not take the time to look back on the thread.

I'm sorry, @Roarbark


----------



## Dothracki PE

I totally forgot to vote yesterday! I thought I did.... was celebrating passing the exam with my wife so I got distracted.


----------



## SaltySteve PE

As they sat patiently in the waiting area,@MadamPirate PE felt a little rumble in her stomach from eating the required 3 oranges before being admitted into to medical building. She politely excused herself to make a quick trip the restroom. It was an hour later before her office mate began to worry that she hadn't returned and went to look for her. MP was found in stall marked with an out of order sign. She still had the plastic bag over her head that had been used to murder her.


----------



## CUniverse

Dothracki said:


> I totally forgot to vote yesterday! I thought I did.... was celebrating passing the exam with my wife so I got distracted.


Congratulations dothracki! You freaking did it man!!!!


----------



## SaltySteve PE

12/17


12/16


12/15


Vote Count


Player


 


Votes For


Votes For


0


tj_PE


x


x


harshaPEAZ


0


@rebecca1


 


CUniverse


 


0


@DuranDuran


 


CUniverse



EyehatethePEexam



0


@vhab49_PE


 


TrickShotG


JayKay PE


0


@jean15paul_PE


 


ChebyshevII PE


Dothracki


0


@NikR_PE


 


RoarBark


RoarBark


0


@chart94


 


rebecca1


Dothracki


0


@squaretaper LIT AF PE


 


Roarbark


fowler


0


@JayKay PE


 


CUniverse


ChebyshevII PE


0


@RBHeadge PE


 


LyceeFruit PE


 


0


@LyceeFruit PE


 


CUniverse


RoarBark


0


@txjennah PE


 



squaretaper LIT AF PE



 


0


Roarbark


x


CUniverse


fowler


0


@Dothracki


 


 


ChebyshevII PE


0


@EyehatethePEexam


 


RoarBark


ChebyshevII PE


0


fowler


x


x


LyceeFruit PE


0


@ChebyshevII PE


 


RoarBark


Dothracki


0


@CUniverse


 


RoarBark


 


0


MadamPirate


x


TrickShotG


 


0


@harshaPEAZ


 


RoarBark


Roarbark


0


@TrickShotG


 


CUniverse


fowler


----------



## DLD PE

Dothracki said:


> I totally forgot to vote yesterday! I thought I did.... was celebrating passing the exam with my wife so I got distracted.


I would have SO done the same!  Congrats sir!


----------



## SaltySteve PE

Dothracki said:


> I totally forgot to vote yesterday! I thought I did.... was celebrating passing the exam with my wife so I got distracted.


Celebrate away! Congrats!


----------



## SaltySteve PE

Roarbark said:


> Two random draws would've been too much luck. Good luck townies.
> I HAD ANTIBODIES, QUICK DISSECT AND STUDY ME.
> 
> View attachment 20198
> 
> 
> Edit: forgot my


I'm impressed that you found  a picture that fit that random kill so well...


----------



## JayKay PE

I love your covid story so much, Steve!  So much better than my budweiser-virus round in Walmart.  Which included Roar POV, a plant ballad, and I think ended with Cheby being a mean/evil HVAC repairman.

...

I need to go check that out again.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

JayKay PE said:


> I love your covid story so much, Steve!  So much better than my budweiser-virus round in Walmart.  Which included Roar POV, a plant ballad, and I think ended with Cheby being a mean/evil HVAC repairman.
> 
> ...
> 
> I need to go check that out again.


We should compile a book of Mafiatime Stories.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

@SaltySteve who is left?


----------



## SaltySteve PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> @SaltySteve who is left?






SaltySteve said:


> 12/17
> 
> 
> 12/16
> 
> 
> 12/15
> 
> 
> Vote Count
> 
> 
> Player
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Votes For
> 
> 
> Votes For
> 
> 
> 0
> 
> 
> tj_PE
> 
> 
> x
> 
> 
> x
> 
> 
> harshaPEAZ
> 
> 
> 0
> 
> 
> @rebecca1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CUniverse
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 0
> 
> 
> @DuranDuran
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CUniverse
> 
> 
> 
> EyehatethePEexam
> 
> 
> 
> 0
> 
> 
> @vhab49_PE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrickShotG
> 
> 
> JayKay PE
> 
> 
> 0
> 
> 
> @jean15paul_PE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChebyshevII PE
> 
> 
> Dothracki
> 
> 
> 0
> 
> 
> @NikR_PE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoarBark
> 
> 
> RoarBark
> 
> 
> 0
> 
> 
> @chart94
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rebecca1
> 
> 
> Dothracki
> 
> 
> 0
> 
> 
> @squaretaper LIT AF PE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roarbark
> 
> 
> fowler
> 
> 
> 0
> 
> 
> @JayKay PE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CUniverse
> 
> 
> ChebyshevII PE
> 
> 
> 0
> 
> 
> @RBHeadge PE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LyceeFruit PE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 0
> 
> 
> @LyceeFruit PE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CUniverse
> 
> 
> RoarBark
> 
> 
> 0
> 
> 
> @txjennah PE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> squaretaper LIT AF PE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 0
> 
> 
> Roarbark
> 
> 
> x
> 
> 
> CUniverse
> 
> 
> fowler
> 
> 
> 0
> 
> 
> @Dothracki
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChebyshevII PE
> 
> 
> 0
> 
> 
> @EyehatethePEexam
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoarBark
> 
> 
> ChebyshevII PE
> 
> 
> 0
> 
> 
> fowler
> 
> 
> x
> 
> 
> x
> 
> 
> LyceeFruit PE
> 
> 
> 0
> 
> 
> @ChebyshevII PE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoarBark
> 
> 
> Dothracki
> 
> 
> 0
> 
> 
> @CUniverse
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoarBark
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 0
> 
> 
> MadamPirate
> 
> 
> x
> 
> 
> TrickShotG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 0
> 
> 
> @harshaPEAZ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoarBark
> 
> 
> Roarbark
> 
> 
> 0
> 
> 
> @TrickShotG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CUniverse
> 
> 
> fowler


Anyone that's not in red.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

SaltySteve said:


> As they sat patiently in the waiting area,@MadamPirate PE felt a little rumble in her stomach from eating the required 3 oranges before being admitted into to medical building. She politely excused herself to make a quick trip the restroom. It was an hour later before her office mate began to worry that she hadn't returned and went to look for her. MP was found in stall marked with an out of order sign. She still had the plastic bag over her head that had been used to murder her.


Oh noes!


----------



## Dothracki PE

It's very difficult to track the votes this round with more people. I am going to need a bigger screen. Or I need a monitor that can turn sideways...


----------



## TrickShotG

@SaltySteve, i vote for @CUniverse again


----------



## NikR_PE

@SaltySteve, I vote for @Dothracki on gut feeling. But again... it might also be that I had too much coffee. Will revisit later.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SaltySteve said:


> @Roarbark was found crushed under 3 tons of fresh Florida oranges


Oops. Feck, sorry @Roarbark, I owe you a boba. Sorry friendo.


----------



## CUniverse

@SaltySteve I vote for @TrickShotG out of retaliation, he has it out for me


----------



## TrickShotG

CUniverse said:


> @SaltySteve I vote for @TrickShotG out of retaliation, he has it out for me


of course I have it out for maf from CU Boulder...


----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ

I am suspicious of someone....will wait for the them to cast votes and then will vote lol


----------



## SaltySteve PE

12/17


12/16


12/15


Vote Count


Player


Votes For


Votes For


Votes For


0


tj_PE


x


x


harshaPEAZ


0


rebecca1


 


CUniverse


 


0


DuranDuran


 


CUniverse


EyehatethePEexam


0


vhab49_PE


 


TrickShotG


JayKay PE


0


jean15paul_PE


 


ChebyshevII PE


Dothracki


0


NikR_PE


Dothracki


RoarBark


RoarBark


0


chart94


 


rebecca1


Dothracki


0


squaretaper LIT AF PE


 


Roarbark


fowler


0


JayKay PE


 


CUniverse


ChebyshevII PE


0


RBHeadge PE


 


LyceeFruit PE


 


0


LyceeFruit PE


 


CUniverse


RoarBark


0


txjennah PE


 


squaretaper LIT AF PE


 


0


Roarbark


x


CUniverse


fowler


1


Dothracki


 


 


ChebyshevII PE


0


EyehatethePEexam


 


RoarBark


ChebyshevII PE


0


fowler


x


x


LyceeFruit PE


0


ChebyshevII PE


 


RoarBark


Dothracki


1


CUniverse


TrickShotG


RoarBark


 


0


MadamPirate PE


 


TrickShotG


 


0


harshaPEAZ


 


RoarBark


Roarbark


1


TrickShotG


CUniverse


CUniverse


fowler


----------



## chart94 PE

Dothracki said:


> I totally forgot to vote yesterday! I thought I did.... was celebrating passing the exam with my wife so I got distracted.


Congrats!!


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

@SaltySteve just gonna vote for @CUniverse again


----------



## Dothracki PE

Based on the voting yesterday and the day before someone must have known something since the majority of votes were split between Roar and CU. If Roarbark was not mafia then CU must be. Although I have an eye out for a few others later on.

@SaltySteve I vote for @CUniverse


----------



## JayKay PE

@SaltySteve, I’m voting for @RBHeadge PE. They say they’re busy with work, but it’s a lie. Government doesn’t work over the holiday, especially with another shut down coming.


----------



## SaltySteve PE

12/17


12/16


12/15


Vote Count


Player


Votes For


Votes For


Votes For


0


tj_PE


x


x


harshaPEAZ


0


rebecca1


 


CUniverse


 


0


DuranDuran


  


CUniverse


EyehatethePEexam


0


vhab49_PE


 


TrickShotG


JayKay PE


0


jean15paul_PE


 


ChebyshevII PE


Dothracki


0


NikR_PE


Dothracki


RoarBark


RoarBark


0


chart94


 


rebecca1


Dothracki


0


squaretaper LIT AF PE


 


Roarbark


fowler


0


JayKay PE


RBHeadge PE


CUniverse


ChebyshevII PE


1


RBHeadge PE


 


LyceeFruit PE


 


0


LyceeFruit PE


CUniverse


CUniverse


RoarBark


0


txjennah PE


 


squaretaper LIT AF PE


 


0


Roarbark


x


CUniverse


fowler


1


Dothracki


CUniverse


 


ChebyshevII PE


0


EyehatethePEexam


 


RoarBark


ChebyshevII PE


0


fowler


x


x


LyceeFruit PE


0


ChebyshevII PE


 


RoarBark


Dothracki


3


CUniverse


TrickShotG


RoarBark


 


0


MadamPirate PE


 


TrickShotG


 


0


harshaPEAZ


 


RoarBark


Roarbark


1


TrickShotG


CUniverse


CUniverse


fowler


----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ

@SaltySteveI think it is @CUniverse. Please count my vote in.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Dothracki said:


> I totally forgot to vote yesterday! I thought I did.... was celebrating passing the exam with my wife so I got distracted.


Congratulations!


----------



## SaltySteve PE

Vote Count


Player


Votes For


Votes For


Votes For


0


tj_PE


x


x


harshaPEAZ


0


rebecca1


  


CUniverse


 


0


DuranDuran


 


CUniverse


EyehatethePEexam


0


vhab49_PE


 


TrickShotG


JayKay PE


0


jean15paul_PE


 


ChebyshevII PE


Dothracki


0


NikR_PE


Dothracki


RoarBark


RoarBark


0


chart94


 


rebecca1


Dothracki


0


squaretaper LIT AF PE


 


Roarbark


fowler


0


JayKay PE


RBHeadge PE


CUniverse


ChebyshevII PE


1


RBHeadge PE


 


LyceeFruit PE


 


0


LyceeFruit PE


CUniverse


CUniverse


RoarBark


0


txjennah PE


 


squaretaper LIT AF PE


 


0


Roarbark


x


CUniverse


fowler


1


Dothracki


CUniverse


 


ChebyshevII PE


0


EyehatethePEexam


 


RoarBark


ChebyshevII PE


0


fowler


x


x


LyceeFruit PE


0


ChebyshevII PE


 


RoarBark


Dothracki


4


CUniverse


TrickShotG


RoarBark


 


0


MadamPirate PE


 


TrickShotG


 


0


harshaPEAZ


CUniverse


RoarBark


Roarbark


1


TrickShotG


CUniverse


CUniverse


fowler


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

@SaltySteve I vote for @CUniversebecause I don’t know people and I don’t want another tiebreaker


----------



## Roarbark

JayKay PE said:


> I love your covid story so much, Steve!  So much better than my budweiser-virus round in Walmart.  Which included Roar POV, a plant ballad, and I think ended with Cheby being a mean/evil HVAC repairman.
> 
> ...
> 
> I need to go check that out again.


Best Of JayKay Storytime

@Dothrackihuge congrats!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

@SaltySteve I’m not voting today. I don’t deserve to live after the stupid mistake last night.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

@SaltySteve I'm going rogue and I vote for @RBHeadge PE because it's Thursday and they made me come into the office.


----------



## SaltySteve PE

I'm missing votes from those that I tagged.


 


 


12/17


12/16


12/15


Vote Count


Player


Votes For


Votes For


Votes For


0


tj_PE


x


x


harshaPEAZ


0


@rebecca1


 


CUniverse


 


0


@DuranDuran


 


CUniverse


EyehatethePEexam


0


@vhab49_PE


 


TrickShotG


JayKay PE


0


@jean15paul_PE


 


ChebyshevII PE


Dothracki


0


NikR_PE


Dothracki


RoarBark


RoarBark


0


@chart94


 


rebecca1


Dothracki


0


squaretaper LIT AF PE


RBHeadge PE


Roarbark


fowler


0


JayKay PE


RBHeadge PE


CUniverse


ChebyshevII PE


2


@RBHeadge PE


 


LyceeFruit PE


 


0


LyceeFruit PE


CUniverse


CUniverse


RoarBark


0


@txjennah PE


 


squaretaper LIT AF PE


 


0


Roarbark


x


CUniverse


fowler


1


Dothracki


CUniverse


 


ChebyshevII PE


0


EyehatethePEexam


CUniverse


RoarBark


ChebyshevII PE


0


fowler


x


x


LyceeFruit PE


0


@ChebyshevII PE


 


RoarBark


Dothracki


5


CUniverse


TrickShotG


RoarBark


 


0


MadamPirate PE



x



TrickShotG


 


0


harshaPEAZ


CUniverse


RoarBark


Roarbark


1


TrickShotG


CUniverse


CUniverse


fowler


----------



## SaltySteve PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> @SaltySteve I’m not voting today. I don’t deserve to live after the stupid mistake last night.


You can't let the mafia win!!! That's the only way that this game doesn't go on forever!!!!


----------



## TrickShotG

Off topic...anyone here both a PE in the US and a P.Eng in Canada? How douchy is it to put P.Eng in your title, signature, linkedin etc. if you're 95% working in the US at the moment?


----------



## MadamPirate PE

TrickShotG said:


> Off topic...anyone here both a PE in the US and a P.Eng in Canada? How douchy is it to put P.Eng in your title, signature, linkedin etc. if you're 95% working in the US at the moment?


One of my clients is licensed in AUS and he has his in his email sig, but not in his LinkedIn.


----------



## DLD PE

@SaltySteve I'm going to vote for @ChebyshevII PEsince he's not voting today.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

@SaltySteve I changed my mind. I vote @DuranDuran


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

JayKay PE said:


> I love your covid story so much, Steve!  So much better than my budweiser-virus round in Walmart.  Which included Roar POV, a plant ballad, and I think ended with Cheby being a mean/evil HVAC repairman.
> 
> ...
> 
> I need to go check that out again.


Excuse me. That Roar POV was one of the greatest pieces of writing in the history of murder.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

@SaltySteve I again vote for @TrickShotG. No reason other than too much Marg and can't be bothered to think.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

@SaltySteve I'm voting for @ChebyshevII PE because I have suspicions


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

TrickShotG said:


> Off topic...anyone here both a PE in the US and a P.Eng in Canada? How douchy is it to put P.Eng in your title, signature, linkedin etc. if you're 95% working in the US at the moment?


It still blows my mind that Canada has no industrial exemption.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

TrickShotG said:


> Off topic...anyone here both a PE in the US and a P.Eng in Canada? How douchy is it to put P.Eng in your title, signature, linkedin etc. if you're 95% working in the US at the moment?


I have coworkers with both in their email signatures. Plus PMP.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

TrickShotG said:


> Off topic...anyone here both a PE in the US and a P.Eng in Canada? How douchy is it to put P.Eng in your title, signature, linkedin etc. if you're 95% working in the US at the moment?


I have coworkers with both in their email signatures. Plus PMP.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

TrickShotG said:


> Off topic...anyone here both a PE in the US and a P.Eng in Canada? How douchy is it to put P.Eng in your title, signature, linkedin etc. if you're 95% working in the US at the moment?


I have coworkers with both in their email signatures. Plus PMP.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Accidental triple lol


----------



## SaltySteve PE

12/17


12/16


12/15


Vote Count


Player


Votes For


Votes For


Votes For


0


tj_PE


x


x


harshaPEAZ


0


@rebecca1


 


CUniverse


 


1


DuranDuran


ChebyshevII PE


CUniverse


EyehatethePEexam


0


vhab49_PE


TrickShotG


TrickShotG


JayKay PE


0


jean15paul_PE


ChebyshevII PE


ChebyshevII PE


Dothracki


0


NikR_PE


Dothracki


RoarBark


RoarBark


0


@chart94


 


rebecca1


Dothracki


0


squaretaper LIT AF PE


RBHeadge PE


Roarbark


fowler


0


JayKay PE


RBHeadge PE


CUniverse


ChebyshevII PE


2


@RBHeadge PE


 


LyceeFruit PE


 


0


LyceeFruit PE


CUniverse


CUniverse


RoarBark


0


@txjennah PE



 


squaretaper LIT AF PE


 


0


Roarbark


x


CUniverse


fowler


1


Dothracki


CUniverse


 


ChebyshevII PE


0


EyehatethePEexam


CUniverse


RoarBark


ChebyshevII PE


0


fowler


x


x


LyceeFruit PE


2


ChebyshevII PE


DuranDuran


RoarBark


Dothracki


5


CUniverse


TrickShotG


RoarBark


 


0


MadamPirate PE


 


TrickShotG


 


0


harshaPEAZ


CUniverse


RoarBark


Roarbark


2


TrickShotG


CUniverse


CUniverse


fowler


----------



## RBHeadge PE

@SaltySteve I cast a random inconsequential vote for @txjennah PE


----------



## chart94 PE

i am voting for @jean15paul_PE @SaltySteve


----------



## beccabun PE

@SaltyStevei cast a vote for @chart94because they voted for me yesterday


----------



## SaltySteve PE

12/17


12/16


12/15


Vote Count


Player


Votes For


Votes For


Votes For


0


tj_PE


x


x


harshaPEAZ


0


rebecca1


chart94


CUniverse


 


1


DuranDuran


ChebyshevII PE


CUniverse


EyehatethePEexam


0


vhab49_PE


TrickShotG


TrickShotG


JayKay PE


1


jean15paul_PE


ChebyshevII PE


ChebyshevII PE


Dothracki


0


NikR_PE


Dothracki


RoarBark


RoarBark


1


chart94


jean15paul_PE


rebecca1


Dothracki


0


squaretaper LIT AF PE


RBHeadge PE


Roarbark


fowler


0


JayKay PE


RBHeadge PE


CUniverse


ChebyshevII PE


2


RBHeadge PE


txjennah PE


LyceeFruit PE


 


0


LyceeFruit PE


CUniverse


CUniverse


RoarBark


1


txjennah PE


 


squaretaper LIT AF PE


 


0


Roarbark


x


CUniverse


fowler


1


Dothracki


CUniverse


 


ChebyshevII PE


0


EyehatethePEexam


CUniverse


RoarBark


ChebyshevII PE


0


fowler


x


x


LyceeFruit PE


2


ChebyshevII PE


DuranDuran


RoarBark


Dothracki


5


CUniverse


TrickShotG


RoarBark


 


0


MadamPirate PE


x


TrickShotG


 


0


harshaPEAZ


CUniverse


RoarBark


Roarbark


2


TrickShotG


CUniverse


CUniverse


fowler


----------



## txjennah PE

@SaltySteve I cast a retaliatory vote for @RBHeadge PE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> It still blows my mind that Canada has no industrial exemption.


Pretty sure only the US of A has this exemption. We're the weird ones.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Dangit, without the SPAM thread where do we post garbage non-maf discussions? Or...just keep having it here?


----------



## SaltySteve PE

TIME!!!


 


 


12/17


12/16


12/15


Vote Count


Player


Votes For


Votes For


Votes For


0


tj_PE


x


x


harshaPEAZ


0


rebecca1


chart94


CUniverse


 


1


DuranDuran


ChebyshevII PE


CUniverse


EyehatethePEexam


0


vhab49_PE


TrickShotG


TrickShotG


JayKay PE


1


jean15paul_PE


ChebyshevII PE


ChebyshevII PE


Dothracki


0


NikR_PE


Dothracki


RoarBark


RoarBark


1


chart94


jean15paul_PE


rebecca1


Dothracki


0


squaretaper LIT AF PE


RBHeadge PE


Roarbark


fowler


0


JayKay PE


RBHeadge PE


CUniverse


ChebyshevII PE


3


RBHeadge PE


txjennah PE


LyceeFruit PE


 


0


LyceeFruit PE


CUniverse


CUniverse


RoarBark


1


txjennah PE


RBHeadge PE


squaretaper LIT AF PE


 


0


Roarbark


x


CUniverse


fowler


1


Dothracki


CUniverse


 


ChebyshevII PE


0


EyehatethePEexam


CUniverse


RoarBark


ChebyshevII PE


0


fowler


x


x


LyceeFruit PE


2


ChebyshevII PE


DuranDuran


RoarBark


Dothracki


5


CUniverse


TrickShotG


RoarBark


 


0


MadamPirate PE


x


TrickShotG


 


0


harshaPEAZ


CUniverse


RoarBark


Roarbark


2


TrickShotG


CUniverse


CUniverse


fowler



cuniverse died (mafia). I'll come up with a story in the AM


----------



## DLD PE

SaltySteve said:


> TIME!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 12/17
> 
> 
> 12/16
> 
> 
> 12/15
> 
> 
> Vote Count
> 
> 
> Player
> 
> 
> Votes For
> 
> 
> Votes For
> 
> 
> Votes For
> 
> 
> 0
> 
> 
> tj_PE
> 
> 
> x
> 
> 
> x
> 
> 
> harshaPEAZ
> 
> 
> 0
> 
> 
> rebecca1
> 
> 
> chart94
> 
> 
> CUniverse
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1
> 
> 
> DuranDuran
> 
> 
> ChebyshevII PE
> 
> 
> CUniverse
> 
> 
> EyehatethePEexam
> 
> 
> 0
> 
> 
> vhab49_PE
> 
> 
> TrickShotG
> 
> 
> TrickShotG
> 
> 
> JayKay PE
> 
> 
> 1
> 
> 
> jean15paul_PE
> 
> 
> ChebyshevII PE
> 
> 
> ChebyshevII PE
> 
> 
> Dothracki
> 
> 
> 0
> 
> 
> NikR_PE
> 
> 
> Dothracki
> 
> 
> RoarBark
> 
> 
> RoarBark
> 
> 
> 1
> 
> 
> chart94
> 
> 
> jean15paul_PE
> 
> 
> rebecca1
> 
> 
> Dothracki
> 
> 
> 0
> 
> 
> squaretaper LIT AF PE
> 
> 
> RBHeadge PE
> 
> 
> Roarbark
> 
> 
> fowler
> 
> 
> 0
> 
> 
> JayKay PE
> 
> 
> RBHeadge PE
> 
> 
> CUniverse
> 
> 
> ChebyshevII PE
> 
> 
> 3
> 
> 
> RBHeadge PE
> 
> 
> txjennah PE
> 
> 
> LyceeFruit PE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 0
> 
> 
> LyceeFruit PE
> 
> 
> CUniverse
> 
> 
> CUniverse
> 
> 
> RoarBark
> 
> 
> 1
> 
> 
> txjennah PE
> 
> 
> RBHeadge PE
> 
> 
> squaretaper LIT AF PE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 0
> 
> 
> Roarbark
> 
> 
> x
> 
> 
> CUniverse
> 
> 
> fowler
> 
> 
> 1
> 
> 
> Dothracki
> 
> 
> CUniverse
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChebyshevII PE
> 
> 
> 0
> 
> 
> EyehatethePEexam
> 
> 
> CUniverse
> 
> 
> RoarBark
> 
> 
> ChebyshevII PE
> 
> 
> 0
> 
> 
> fowler
> 
> 
> x
> 
> 
> x
> 
> 
> LyceeFruit PE
> 
> 
> 2
> 
> 
> ChebyshevII PE
> 
> 
> DuranDuran
> 
> 
> RoarBark
> 
> 
> Dothracki
> 
> 
> 5
> 
> 
> CUniverse
> 
> 
> TrickShotG
> 
> 
> RoarBark
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 0
> 
> 
> MadamPirate PE
> 
> 
> x
> 
> 
> TrickShotG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 0
> 
> 
> harshaPEAZ
> 
> 
> CUniverse
> 
> 
> RoarBark
> 
> 
> Roarbark
> 
> 
> 2
> 
> 
> TrickShotG
> 
> 
> CUniverse
> 
> 
> CUniverse
> 
> 
> fowler
> 
> 
> 
> cuniverse died (mafia). I'll come up with a story in the AM


Yessssss!!!!!!


----------



## TrickShotG

SaltySteve said:


> TIME!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 12/17
> 
> 
> 12/16
> 
> 
> 12/15
> 
> 
> Vote Count
> 
> 
> Player
> 
> 
> Votes For
> 
> 
> Votes For
> 
> 
> Votes For
> 
> 
> 0
> 
> 
> tj_PE
> 
> 
> x
> 
> 
> x
> 
> 
> harshaPEAZ
> 
> 
> 0
> 
> 
> rebecca1
> 
> 
> chart94
> 
> 
> CUniverse
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1
> 
> 
> DuranDuran
> 
> 
> ChebyshevII PE
> 
> 
> CUniverse
> 
> 
> EyehatethePEexam
> 
> 
> 0
> 
> 
> vhab49_PE
> 
> 
> TrickShotG
> 
> 
> TrickShotG
> 
> 
> JayKay PE
> 
> 
> 1
> 
> 
> jean15paul_PE
> 
> 
> ChebyshevII PE
> 
> 
> ChebyshevII PE
> 
> 
> Dothracki
> 
> 
> 0
> 
> 
> NikR_PE
> 
> 
> Dothracki
> 
> 
> RoarBark
> 
> 
> RoarBark
> 
> 
> 1
> 
> 
> chart94
> 
> 
> jean15paul_PE
> 
> 
> rebecca1
> 
> 
> Dothracki
> 
> 
> 0
> 
> 
> squaretaper LIT AF PE
> 
> 
> RBHeadge PE
> 
> 
> Roarbark
> 
> 
> fowler
> 
> 
> 0
> 
> 
> JayKay PE
> 
> 
> RBHeadge PE
> 
> 
> CUniverse
> 
> 
> ChebyshevII PE
> 
> 
> 3
> 
> 
> RBHeadge PE
> 
> 
> txjennah PE
> 
> 
> LyceeFruit PE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 0
> 
> 
> LyceeFruit PE
> 
> 
> CUniverse
> 
> 
> CUniverse
> 
> 
> RoarBark
> 
> 
> 1
> 
> 
> txjennah PE
> 
> 
> RBHeadge PE
> 
> 
> squaretaper LIT AF PE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 0
> 
> 
> Roarbark
> 
> 
> x
> 
> 
> CUniverse
> 
> 
> fowler
> 
> 
> 1
> 
> 
> Dothracki
> 
> 
> CUniverse
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChebyshevII PE
> 
> 
> 0
> 
> 
> EyehatethePEexam
> 
> 
> CUniverse
> 
> 
> RoarBark
> 
> 
> ChebyshevII PE
> 
> 
> 0
> 
> 
> fowler
> 
> 
> x
> 
> 
> x
> 
> 
> LyceeFruit PE
> 
> 
> 2
> 
> 
> ChebyshevII PE
> 
> 
> DuranDuran
> 
> 
> RoarBark
> 
> 
> Dothracki
> 
> 
> 5
> 
> 
> CUniverse
> 
> 
> TrickShotG
> 
> 
> RoarBark
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 0
> 
> 
> MadamPirate PE
> 
> 
> x
> 
> 
> TrickShotG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 0
> 
> 
> harshaPEAZ
> 
> 
> CUniverse
> 
> 
> RoarBark
> 
> 
> Roarbark
> 
> 
> 2
> 
> 
> TrickShotG
> 
> 
> CUniverse
> 
> 
> CUniverse
> 
> 
> fowler
> 
> 
> 
> cuniverse died (mafia). I'll come up with a story in the AM


bye bye maf


----------



## RBHeadge PE

voted for cuniverse today:

lycee, doth, eyehate, harsha, trickshot

voted for cuniverse yesterday:

beccabun, duran, jaykay, lycee, roar, trickshot

voted for cuniverse of day 1 (aka took a shot in the dark)

N/A

Is anyone keeping track of who voted for who and when? *cough* @DuranDuran *cough*. It will be interesting to see if there are any critical votes over the last couple days.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> Pretty sure only the US of A has this exemption. We're the weird ones.


Really.

So if a Mercedes-Benz crashes due to a design flaw. The liability falls to the individual engineer who stamped the drawing and not the corporation?

... I guess that's how it works with doctors.


----------



## DLD PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> voted for cuniverse today:
> 
> lycee, doth, eyehate, harsha, trickshot
> 
> voted for cuniverse yesterday:
> 
> beccabun, duran, jaykay, lycee, roar, trickshot
> 
> voted for cuniverse of day 1 (aka took a shot in the dark)
> 
> N/A
> 
> Is anyone keeping track of who voted for who and when? *cough* @DuranDuran *cough*. It will be interesting to see if there are any critical votes over the last couple days.


RBH, I gave @SaltyStevethe copy of the spreadsheet I use (including past rounds as examples).  I assumed he would keep the same format for voting/tracking, so I never bothered to keep track.  

Has anyone else kept track (order of votes)?


----------



## SaltySteve PE

It was going be a long process. There were about 100 people in the waiting room, all socially distanced like chess checkers on a board. Every 20 min a nurse came and took a new person back. @CUniverse was noticeably nervous since their last name started with a Z and this seemed to be going alphabetically. 

The nurse arrived and @CUniverse popped up and started talking to her. People closest to them overheard him threaten her if she didn't take him next. CU never saw the chair coming that knocked him out, for that matter he never saw the repeated blows from the multiple chairs that killed him.

@CUniverse was mafia trying to get first access to the vaccine.

The janitorial staff had to clean and sanitize the chairs and then medical staff had check everyone's temperature again before they could get started back to the painfully slow task of vaccinating. Fortunately a second nurse showed up. Maybe it would start to go a little fast? Unfortunately the only person to ever be called back from the second nurse was @TrickShotG. 

@TrickShotG was murdered by the mafia.

Sorry I bailed last night. We unexpectedly had family over so I was busy emergency cleaning the kitchen and making tacos.


----------



## SaltySteve PE

12/18


12/17


12/16


12/15


Vote Count


Player


Votes For


Votes For


Votes For


Votes For


0


tj_PE


x


x


x


harshaPEAZ


0


@rebecca1


 


chart94


CUniverse


 


0


@DuranDuran


 


ChebyshevII PE


CUniverse


EyehatethePEexam


0


@vhab49_PE


 


TrickShotG


TrickShotG


JayKay PE


0


@jean15paul_PE


 


ChebyshevII PE


ChebyshevII PE


Dothracki


0


@NikR_PE



 


Dothracki


RoarBark


RoarBark


0


@chart94


 


jean15paul_PE


rebecca1


Dothracki


0


@squaretaper LIT AF PE


 


RBHeadge PE


Roarbark


fowler


0


@JayKay PE


 


RBHeadge PE


CUniverse


ChebyshevII PE


0


@RBHeadge PE


 


txjennah PE


LyceeFruit PE


 


0


@LyceeFruit PE


 


CUniverse


CUniverse


RoarBark


0


@txjennah PE


 


RBHeadge PE



squaretaper LIT AF PE



 


0


Roarbark


x


x


CUniverse


fowler


0


@Dothracki


 


CUniverse


 


ChebyshevII PE


0


@EyehatethePEexam


 


CUniverse


RoarBark


ChebyshevII PE


0


fowler


x


x


x


LyceeFruit PE


0


@ChebyshevII PE


 


DuranDuran


RoarBark


Dothracki


0


CUniverse (M)


 


TrickShotG


RoarBark


 


0


MadamPirate PE


x


x


TrickShotG


 


0


@harshaPEAZ


 


CUniverse


RoarBark


Roarbark


0


TrickShotG


x


CUniverse


CUniverse


fowler


 


 


 


 


 


 


 


Town Vote:


 


CUniverse


RoarBark


fowler


 


Mafia Kill:


 


TrickShotG


MadamPirate PE


tj_PE


----------



## Dothracki PE

DuranDuran said:


> RBH, I gave @SaltyStevethe copy of the spreadsheet I use (including past rounds as examples).  I assumed he would keep the same format for voting/tracking, so I never bothered to keep track.
> 
> Has anyone else kept track (order of votes)?


I've been keeping track, as difficult as this round has been with so many votes. A lot of shifty vote changes the first two days, but I don't know what to make of it just yet. I would be glad to help out the cop and/or townie coalition if that has been established yet.


----------



## SaltySteve PE

Dothracki said:


> I've been keeping track, as difficult as this round has been with so many votes. A lot of shifty vote changes the first two days, but I don't know what to make of it just yet. I would be glad to help out the cop and/or townie coalition if that has been established yet.
> 
> View attachment 20246


Yeah... I ain't all about that life. Trying to track vote progression with 20 people sounds like more work than I'm interested in so I appreciate that you're doing it lol.


----------



## DLD PE

SaltySteve said:


> ISorry I bailed last night. We *unexpectedly had family over* so I was busy emergency cleaning the kitchen and *making tacos*.


Well at least we got a mafia last night.

Hey Salty, great writing!  I know it's hard to keep up with all these votes!

Dang, if my family all of a sudden showed up, we'd be like, "All we gots are milk and cookies!"


----------



## SaltySteve PE

I made 3lbs of deer tacos and a gallon of margaritas. We always have taco supplies. It's a necessity around my house.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

i want tacos now


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

hey @SaltySteve i vote for @EyehatethePEexam

like the Black Eyed Peas said "I gotta feeling"


----------



## DLD PE

"Tonight's gonna be a good good night!"


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

ALSO @SaltySteve i assume that day kill will be announced tonight and maf kil announced monday morning?


----------



## DLD PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> ALSO @SaltySteve i assume that day kill will be announced tonight and maf kil announced monday morning?


Might depend on whether or not he needs to make more tacos.


----------



## DLD PE

I trust Lycee's feelings.

@SaltySteve I vote for @EyehatethePEexam as well.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

DuranDuran said:


> Might depend on whether or not he needs to make more tacos.


i hope i get a taco


----------



## TrickShotG

pour one out for me...

good luck to the townies!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

My early reads, subject to more refinement after a deeper look at @DuranDuran's spreadsheet.

town+++

town++


cheby

lycee

town+


doth

eyehate

harsha

beccabun

duran

square

netural


chart

nikr

txjen

jean

mafia+


jaykay

mafia++


vhab

mafia+++

I obviously need to refine this more. With four more mafia remaining, there will need to be some shuffling around the mafia, neutral, and townie+ categories.


----------



## NikR_PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> My early reads, subject to more refinement after a deeper look at @DuranDuran's spreadsheet.
> 
> town+++
> 
> town++
> 
> 
> cheby
> 
> lycee
> 
> town+
> 
> 
> doth
> 
> eyehate
> 
> harsha
> 
> beccabun
> 
> duran
> 
> square
> 
> netural
> 
> 
> chart
> 
> nikr
> 
> txjen
> 
> jean
> 
> mafia+
> 
> 
> jaykay
> 
> mafia++
> 
> 
> vhab
> 
> mafia+++
> 
> I obviously need to refine this more. With four more mafia remaining, there will need to be some shuffling around the mafia, neutral, and townie+ categories.


Vhab did vote with CU against trickshot yesterday. So that makes sense. JK voted for CU on day 2. So not sure about that. Also, why do you feel lycee is town++?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> Really.
> 
> So if a Mercedes-Benz crashes due to a design flaw. The liability falls to the individual engineer who stamped the drawing and not the corporation?
> 
> ... I guess that's how it works with doctors.


Ah, we’re talking about two different things. The “industrial exemption” is about not requiring licensure to practice engineering if under certain industries/situations (kind of grey depending on individual state board language), whereas almost every other country requires licensure regardless of industry with only very few exceptions (this is where I claim we’re kind of weird). I’m not considering liability at all. 

Also, slightly off-topic but related, the US is likely one of the easier places to get licensed. True, we do have to take an exam and only the Philippines is the only other country requiring a PE-style test, but getting licensed there is even harder than it is here. Plus I think certain European countries require a masters degree (or their version of it) to even qualify for licensure. The world is a funny place.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Also, not maf!


----------



## DLD PE

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> Ah, we’re talking about two different things. The “industrial exemption” is about not requiring licensure to practice engineering if under certain industries/situations (kind of grey depending on individual state board language), whereas almost every other country requires licensure regardless of industry with only very few exceptions (this is where I claim we’re kind of weird). I’m not considering liability at all.
> 
> Also, slightly off-topic but related, the US is likely one of the easier places to get licensed. True, we do have to take an exam and only the Philippines is the only other country requiring a PE-style test, but getting licensed there is even harder than it is here. Plus I think certain European countries require a masters degree (or their version of it) to even qualify for licensure. The world is a funny place.


Finland requires their teachers to have masters degrees, and their school system is among the best in the world.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> My early reads, subject to more refinement after a deeper look at @DuranDuran's spreadsheet.
> 
> town+++
> 
> town++
> 
> 
> cheby
> 
> lycee
> 
> town+
> 
> 
> doth
> 
> eyehate
> 
> harsha
> 
> beccabun
> 
> duran
> 
> square
> 
> netural
> 
> 
> chart
> 
> nikr
> 
> txjen
> 
> jean
> 
> mafia+
> 
> 
> jaykay
> 
> mafia++
> 
> 
> vhab
> 
> mafia+++
> 
> I obviously need to refine this more. With four more mafia remaining, there will need to be some shuffling around the mafia, neutral, and townie+ categories.






NikR_PE said:


> Vhab did vote with CU against trickshot yesterday. So that makes sense. JK voted for CU on day 2. So not sure about that. Also, why do you feel lycee is town++?


vHab was only following the advice of the Picker wheel D1 and D2, and had to much marg D3 to log back in and consult the wheel.

I am but a simple townie, who will wait for another 6-8 months for their vaccine.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

DuranDuran said:


> Finland requires their teachers to have masters degrees, and their school system is among the best in the world.


Yep. I think we have some unbelievably exceptional examples of American smarts and we like to parade those smart people/institutions around, that’s fine. In general though, we’re pretty disappointingly dumb in a lot of ways/areas.

Edit: Don't listen to me though. I'm pretty dumb in most areas and only got very lucky in others.


----------



## SaltySteve PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> ALSO @SaltySteve i assume that day kill will be announced tonight and maf kil announced monday morning?


Sounds good to me. I'm off between now and new years so my story may go back to just random kills no frills.



LyceeFruit PE said:


> i hope i get a taco


I've got plenty to go around!


 


 


12/18


12/17


12/16


12/15


Vote Count


Player


Votes For


Votes For


Votes For


Votes For


0


tj_PE


x


x


x


harshaPEAZ


0


rebecca1


 


chart94


CUniverse


 


0


DuranDuran


EyehatethePEexam


ChebyshevII PE


CUniverse


EyehatethePEexam


0


vhab49_PE


 


TrickShotG


TrickShotG


JayKay PE


0


jean15paul_PE


 


ChebyshevII PE


ChebyshevII PE


Dothracki


0


NikR_PE


 


Dothracki


RoarBark


RoarBark


0


chart94


 


jean15paul_PE


rebecca1


Dothracki


0


squaretaper LIT AF PE


 


RBHeadge PE


Roarbark


fowler


0


JayKay PE


 


RBHeadge PE


CUniverse


ChebyshevII PE


0


RBHeadge PE


 


txjennah PE


LyceeFruit PE


 


0


LyceeFruit PE


EyehatethePEexam


CUniverse


CUniverse


RoarBark


0


txjennah PE


 


RBHeadge PE



squaretaper LIT AF PE



 


0


Roarbark


x


x


CUniverse


fowler


0


Dothracki


 


CUniverse


 


ChebyshevII PE


2


EyehatethePEexam


 


CUniverse


RoarBark


ChebyshevII PE


0


fowler


x


x


x


LyceeFruit PE


0


ChebyshevII PE


 


DuranDuran


RoarBark


Dothracki


0


CUniverse (M)


 


TrickShotG


RoarBark


 


0


MadamPirate PE


x


x


TrickShotG


 


0


harshaPEAZ


 


CUniverse


RoarBark


Roarbark


0


TrickShotG


x


CUniverse


CUniverse


fowler


 


 


 


 


 


 


 


Town Vote:


 


CUniverse (M)


RoarBark


fowler


 


Mafia Kill:


 


TrickShotG


MadamPirate PE


tj_PE


----------



## TrickShotG

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> Ah, we’re talking about two different things. The “industrial exemption” is about not requiring licensure to practice engineering if under certain industries/situations (kind of grey depending on individual state board language), whereas almost every other country requires licensure regardless of industry with only very few exceptions (this is where I claim we’re kind of weird). I’m not considering liability at all.
> 
> Also, slightly off-topic but related, the US is likely one of the easier places to get licensed. True, we do have to take an exam and only the Philippines is the only other country requiring a PE-style test, but getting licensed there is even harder than it is here. Plus I think certain European countries require a masters degree (or their version of it) to even qualify for licensure. The world is a funny place.


There is always the looming possibility of the master's requirement coming here in addition to the 8-hour. I believe NCEES and ASCE have adopted a formal position of their organizations that 30 hour of post-graduate work be completed to obtain a PE. However, it is of course up to state licensing boards to make the change and so far there has been no movement to my knowledge.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

NikR_PE said:


> Also, why do you feel lycee is town++?


It was a simple metric design. Lycee voted twice against cuniverse. It needs to be refined further.



TrickShotG said:


> There is always the looming possibility of the master's requirement coming here in addition to the 8-hour. I believe NCEES and ASCE have adopted a formal position of their organizations that 30 hour of post-graduate work be completed to obtain a PE. However, it is of course up to state licensing boards to make the change and so far there has been no movement to my knowledge.


The NCEES "model law engineer" does not include a graduate degree-equivalent... yet. It generated a lot of debate and came very close to passing when it was last discussed a few years ago. It may very well get included in the next revision.

https://ncees.org/records/model-law-designation/


----------



## TrickShotG

RBHeadge PE said:


> It was a simple metric design. Lycee voted twice against cuniverse. It needs to be refined further.
> 
> The NCEES "model law engineer" does not include a graduate degree-equivalent... yet. It generated a lot of debate and came very close to passing when it was last discussed a few years ago. It may very well get included in the next revision.
> 
> https://ncees.org/records/model-law-designation/


Interesting, you're right. I was paying attention to this in 2013 or so and looks like 2014 they decided to not include it. In any case, I think there is a movement out there to make that change and whether it ever happens or not who knows.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SaltySteve said:


> a gallon of margaritas


Good lord...I want to party at the Salty household fasho!


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

TrickShotG said:


> There is always the looming possibility of the master's requirement coming here in addition to the 8-hour. I believe NCEES and ASCE have adopted a formal position of their organizations that 30 hour of post-graduate work be completed to obtain a PE. However, it is of course up to state licensing boards to make the change and so far there has been no movement to my knowledge.


VT only recently adopted PDHs as a requirement.

Which I'm able to obtain by the television


----------



## SaltySteve PE

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> Good lord...I want to party at the Salty household fasho!


We don't play lol. But its not as much as you're thinking. When you go to a Mexican restaurant you can get a 32 oz margarita and that's pretty typical. 1 gallon is just 4 of those. Add in a couple family members and putting a gallon away is an easy task.


----------



## JayKay PE

Wait. Was there a night kill?


----------



## JayKay PE

Wait. Just saw it; I’m dumb on my phone. @SaltySteve I vote for @EyehatethePEexam


----------



## NikR_PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Lycee voted twice against cuniverse. It needs to be refined further.


Oh yeah. Missed that. With 2 spreadsheets each with days in opposite order has done my head in.


----------



## NikR_PE

.


----------



## NikR_PE

.


----------



## SaltySteve PE

12/18


12/17


12/16


12/15


Vote Count


Player


Votes For


Votes For


Votes For


Votes For


0


tj_PE


x


x


x


harshaPEAZ


0


rebecca1


 


chart94


CUniverse


 


0


DuranDuran


EyehatethePEexam


ChebyshevII PE


CUniverse


EyehatethePEexam


0


vhab49_PE


 


TrickShotG


TrickShotG


JayKay PE


0


jean15paul_PE


 


ChebyshevII PE


ChebyshevII PE


Dothracki


0


NikR_PE


 


Dothracki


RoarBark


RoarBark


0


chart94


 


jean15paul_PE


rebecca1


Dothracki


0


squaretaper LIT AF PE


 


RBHeadge PE


Roarbark


fowler


0


JayKay PE


EyehatethePEexam


RBHeadge PE


CUniverse


ChebyshevII PE


0


RBHeadge PE


 


txjennah PE


LyceeFruit PE


 


0


LyceeFruit PE


EyehatethePEexam


CUniverse


CUniverse


RoarBark


0


txjennah PE


 


RBHeadge PE



squaretaper LIT AF PE



 


0


Roarbark


x


x


CUniverse


fowler


0


Dothracki


 


CUniverse


 


ChebyshevII PE


3


EyehatethePEexam


 


CUniverse


RoarBark


ChebyshevII PE


0


fowler


x


x


x


LyceeFruit PE


0


ChebyshevII PE


 


DuranDuran


RoarBark


Dothracki


0


CUniverse (M)


x


TrickShotG


RoarBark


 


0


MadamPirate PE


x


x


TrickShotG


 


0


harshaPEAZ


 


CUniverse


RoarBark


Roarbark


0


TrickShotG


x


CUniverse


CUniverse


fowler


 


 


 


 


 


 


 


Town Vote:


 


CUniverse (M)


RoarBark


fowler


 


Mafia Kill:


 


TrickShotG


MadamPirate PE


tj_PE


----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ

SaltySteve said:


> TIME!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 12/17
> 
> 
> 12/16
> 
> 
> 12/15
> 
> 
> Vote Count
> 
> 
> Player
> 
> 
> Votes For
> 
> 
> Votes For
> 
> 
> Votes For
> 
> 
> 0
> 
> 
> tj_PE
> 
> 
> x
> 
> 
> x
> 
> 
> harshaPEAZ
> 
> 
> 0
> 
> 
> rebecca1
> 
> 
> chart94
> 
> 
> CUniverse
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1
> 
> 
> DuranDuran
> 
> 
> ChebyshevII PE
> 
> 
> CUniverse
> 
> 
> EyehatethePEexam
> 
> 
> 0
> 
> 
> vhab49_PE
> 
> 
> TrickShotG
> 
> 
> TrickShotG
> 
> 
> JayKay PE
> 
> 
> 1
> 
> 
> jean15paul_PE
> 
> 
> ChebyshevII PE
> 
> 
> ChebyshevII PE
> 
> 
> Dothracki
> 
> 
> 0
> 
> 
> NikR_PE
> 
> 
> Dothracki
> 
> 
> RoarBark
> 
> 
> RoarBark
> 
> 
> 1
> 
> 
> chart94
> 
> 
> jean15paul_PE
> 
> 
> rebecca1
> 
> 
> Dothracki
> 
> 
> 0
> 
> 
> squaretaper LIT AF PE
> 
> 
> RBHeadge PE
> 
> 
> Roarbark
> 
> 
> fowler
> 
> 
> 0
> 
> 
> JayKay PE
> 
> 
> RBHeadge PE
> 
> 
> CUniverse
> 
> 
> ChebyshevII PE
> 
> 
> 3
> 
> 
> RBHeadge PE
> 
> 
> txjennah PE
> 
> 
> LyceeFruit PE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 0
> 
> 
> LyceeFruit PE
> 
> 
> CUniverse
> 
> 
> CUniverse
> 
> 
> RoarBark
> 
> 
> 1
> 
> 
> txjennah PE
> 
> 
> RBHeadge PE
> 
> 
> squaretaper LIT AF PE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 0
> 
> 
> Roarbark
> 
> 
> x
> 
> 
> CUniverse
> 
> 
> fowler
> 
> 
> 1
> 
> 
> Dothracki
> 
> 
> CUniverse
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChebyshevII PE
> 
> 
> 0
> 
> 
> EyehatethePEexam
> 
> 
> CUniverse
> 
> 
> RoarBark
> 
> 
> ChebyshevII PE
> 
> 
> 0
> 
> 
> fowler
> 
> 
> x
> 
> 
> x
> 
> 
> LyceeFruit PE
> 
> 
> 2
> 
> 
> ChebyshevII PE
> 
> 
> DuranDuran
> 
> 
> RoarBark
> 
> 
> Dothracki
> 
> 
> 5
> 
> 
> CUniverse
> 
> 
> TrickShotG
> 
> 
> RoarBark
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 0
> 
> 
> MadamPirate PE
> 
> 
> x
> 
> 
> TrickShotG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 0
> 
> 
> harshaPEAZ
> 
> 
> CUniverse
> 
> 
> RoarBark
> 
> 
> Roarbark
> 
> 
> 2
> 
> 
> TrickShotG
> 
> 
> CUniverse
> 
> 
> CUniverse
> 
> 
> fowler
> 
> 
> 
> cuniverse died (mafia). I'll come up with a story in the AM


Yooohooooooooooo


----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ

SaltySteve said:


> TIME!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 12/17
> 
> 
> 12/16
> 
> 
> 12/15
> 
> 
> Vote Count
> 
> 
> Player
> 
> 
> Votes For
> 
> 
> Votes For
> 
> 
> Votes For
> 
> 
> 0
> 
> 
> tj_PE
> 
> 
> x
> 
> 
> x
> 
> 
> harshaPEAZ
> 
> 
> 0
> 
> 
> rebecca1
> 
> 
> chart94
> 
> 
> CUniverse
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1
> 
> 
> DuranDuran
> 
> 
> ChebyshevII PE
> 
> 
> CUniverse
> 
> 
> EyehatethePEexam
> 
> 
> 0
> 
> 
> vhab49_PE
> 
> 
> TrickShotG
> 
> 
> TrickShotG
> 
> 
> JayKay PE
> 
> 
> 1
> 
> 
> jean15paul_PE
> 
> 
> ChebyshevII PE
> 
> 
> ChebyshevII PE
> 
> 
> Dothracki
> 
> 
> 0
> 
> 
> NikR_PE
> 
> 
> Dothracki
> 
> 
> RoarBark
> 
> 
> RoarBark
> 
> 
> 1
> 
> 
> chart94
> 
> 
> jean15paul_PE
> 
> 
> rebecca1
> 
> 
> Dothracki
> 
> 
> 0
> 
> 
> squaretaper LIT AF PE
> 
> 
> RBHeadge PE
> 
> 
> Roarbark
> 
> 
> fowler
> 
> 
> 0
> 
> 
> JayKay PE
> 
> 
> RBHeadge PE
> 
> 
> CUniverse
> 
> 
> ChebyshevII PE
> 
> 
> 3
> 
> 
> RBHeadge PE
> 
> 
> txjennah PE
> 
> 
> LyceeFruit PE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 0
> 
> 
> LyceeFruit PE
> 
> 
> CUniverse
> 
> 
> CUniverse
> 
> 
> RoarBark
> 
> 
> 1
> 
> 
> txjennah PE
> 
> 
> RBHeadge PE
> 
> 
> squaretaper LIT AF PE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 0
> 
> 
> Roarbark
> 
> 
> x
> 
> 
> CUniverse
> 
> 
> fowler
> 
> 
> 1
> 
> 
> Dothracki
> 
> 
> CUniverse
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChebyshevII PE
> 
> 
> 0
> 
> 
> EyehatethePEexam
> 
> 
> CUniverse
> 
> 
> RoarBark
> 
> 
> ChebyshevII PE
> 
> 
> 0
> 
> 
> fowler
> 
> 
> x
> 
> 
> x
> 
> 
> LyceeFruit PE
> 
> 
> 2
> 
> 
> ChebyshevII PE
> 
> 
> DuranDuran
> 
> 
> RoarBark
> 
> 
> Dothracki
> 
> 
> 5
> 
> 
> CUniverse
> 
> 
> TrickShotG
> 
> 
> RoarBark
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 0
> 
> 
> MadamPirate PE
> 
> 
> x
> 
> 
> TrickShotG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 0
> 
> 
> harshaPEAZ
> 
> 
> CUniverse
> 
> 
> RoarBark
> 
> 
> Roarbark
> 
> 
> 2
> 
> 
> TrickShotG
> 
> 
> CUniverse
> 
> 
> CUniverse
> 
> 
> fowler
> 
> 
> 
> cuniverse died (mafia). I'll come up with a story in the AM


Well this tells @TrickShotG  @Dothracki  @EyehatethePEexam  @LyceeFruit PE might not be Mafia


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

harshaPEAZ said:


> Yooohooooooooooo


----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ

harshaPEAZ said:


> Well this tells @TrickShotG  @Dothracki  @EyehatethePEexam  @LyceeFruit PE might not be Mafia


Well too late sorry @TrickShotG


----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ

I don't think its @EyehatethePEexam she has voted for @CUniverse last vote but I might be wrong. My vote goes to @ChebyshevII PE highly suspicious. @SaltySteve Count my vote in please.


----------



## TrickShotG

hmmm who could it be?


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Dothracki said:


> I've been keeping track, as difficult as this round has been with so many votes. A lot of shifty vote changes the first two days, but I don't know what to make of it just yet. I would be glad to help out the cop and/or townie coalition if that has been established yet.
> 
> View attachment 20246


I'm catching on on this thread. But I'm pretty sure I did not vote for myself on day 3. #IJS


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

I hope the cop is investigating people and getting a confirmed townie group chat going


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

I'm normally one to trust @RBHeadge PE analysis because he's so good at this. But I just got a feeling about @ChebyshevII PE

@SaltySteve I vote for @ChebyshevII PE again


----------



## SaltySteve PE

12/18


12/17


12/16


12/15


Vote Count


Player


Votes For


Votes For


Votes For


Votes For


0


tj_PE


x


x


x


harshaPEAZ


0


@rebecca1


 


chart94


CUniverse


 


0


DuranDuran


EyehatethePEexam


ChebyshevII PE


CUniverse


EyehatethePEexam


0


@vhab49_PE


 


TrickShotG


TrickShotG


JayKay PE


0


jean15paul_PE


ChebyshevII PE


ChebyshevII PE


ChebyshevII PE


Dothracki


0


@NikR_PE


 


Dothracki


RoarBark


RoarBark


0


@chart94


 


jean15paul_PE


rebecca1


Dothracki


0


@squaretaper LIT AF PE


 


RBHeadge PE


Roarbark


fowler


0


JayKay PE


EyehatethePEexam


RBHeadge PE


CUniverse


ChebyshevII PE


0


@RBHeadge PE


 


txjennah PE


LyceeFruit PE


 


0


LyceeFruit PE


EyehatethePEexam


CUniverse


CUniverse


RoarBark


0


@txjennah PE


 


RBHeadge PE



squaretaper LIT AF PE



 


0


Roarbark


x


x


CUniverse


fowler


0


@Dothracki


 


CUniverse


 


ChebyshevII PE


3


@EyehatethePEexam


 


CUniverse


RoarBark


ChebyshevII PE


0


fowler


x


x


x


LyceeFruit PE


2


@ChebyshevII PE


 


DuranDuran


RoarBark


Dothracki


0


CUniverse (M)


x


TrickShotG


RoarBark


 


0


MadamPirate PE


x


x


TrickShotG


 


0


harshaPEAZ


ChebyshevII PE


CUniverse


RoarBark


Roarbark


0


TrickShotG


x


CUniverse


CUniverse


fowler


 


 


 


 


 


 


 


Town Vote:


 


CUniverse (M)


RoarBark


fowler


 


Mafia Kill:


 


TrickShotG


MadamPirate PE


tj_PE


----------



## beccabun PE

I could be wrong, but based on the voting pattern on day 2, it does seem suspicious that last vote for roar was cast by cheby. @SaltySteve I vote for @ChebyshevII PE


----------



## NikR_PE

@SaltySteve, I vote for @vhab49_PE just based on voting history.


----------



## txjennah PE

@SaltySteve I vote for @vhab49_PE


----------



## chart94 PE

I am voting for @rebecca1 based on her vote from yesterday for me. @SaltySteve


----------



## Dothracki PE

@SaltySteve I too am going to vote for @ChebyshevII PE after considering his votes, most importantly that he negotiated a peace with Roar day 1 only to go back on that day 2.


----------



## SaltySteve PE

Still missing a handful of votes from those I tagged


 


 


12/18


12/17


12/16


12/15


Vote Count


Player


Votes For


Votes For


Votes For


Votes For


0


tj_PE


x


x


x


harshaPEAZ


1


rebecca1


ChebyshevII PE


chart94


CUniverse


 


0


DuranDuran


EyehatethePEexam


ChebyshevII PE


CUniverse


EyehatethePEexam


1


@vhab49_PE


 


TrickShotG


TrickShotG


JayKay PE


0


jean15paul_PE


ChebyshevII PE


ChebyshevII PE


ChebyshevII PE


Dothracki


0


NikR_PE


vhab49_PE


Dothracki


RoarBark


RoarBark


0


chart94


rebecca1


jean15paul_PE


rebecca1


Dothracki


0


@squaretaper LIT AF PE


 


RBHeadge PE


Roarbark


fowler


0


JayKay PE


EyehatethePEexam


RBHeadge PE


CUniverse


ChebyshevII PE


0


@RBHeadge PE


 


txjennah PE


LyceeFruit PE


 


0


LyceeFruit PE


EyehatethePEexam


CUniverse


CUniverse


RoarBark


0


@txjennah PE


 


RBHeadge PE



squaretaper LIT AF PE



 


0


Roarbark


x


x


CUniverse


fowler


0


Dothracki


ChebyshevII PE


CUniverse


 


ChebyshevII PE


3


@EyehatethePEexam


 


CUniverse


RoarBark


ChebyshevII PE


0


fowler


x


x


x


LyceeFruit PE


4


@ChebyshevII PE


 


DuranDuran


RoarBark


Dothracki


0


CUniverse (M)


x


TrickShotG


RoarBark


 


0


MadamPirate PE


x


x


TrickShotG


 


0


harshaPEAZ


ChebyshevII PE


CUniverse


RoarBark


Roarbark


0


TrickShotG


x


CUniverse


CUniverse


fowler


 


 


 


 


 


 


 


Town Vote:


 


CUniverse (M)


RoarBark


fowler


 


Mafia Kill:


 


TrickShotG


MadamPirate PE


tj_PE


----------



## SaltySteve PE

TIME!!!!


 


 


12/18


12/17


12/16


12/15


Vote Count


Player


Votes For


Votes For


Votes For


Votes For


0


tj_PE


x


x


x


harshaPEAZ


1


rebecca1


ChebyshevII PE


chart94


CUniverse


 


0


DuranDuran


EyehatethePEexam


ChebyshevII PE


CUniverse


EyehatethePEexam


2


vhab49_PE


vhab49_PE


TrickShotG


TrickShotG


JayKay PE


0


jean15paul_PE


ChebyshevII PE


ChebyshevII PE


ChebyshevII PE


Dothracki


0


NikR_PE


vhab49_PE


Dothracki


RoarBark


RoarBark


0


chart94


rebecca1


jean15paul_PE


rebecca1


Dothracki


1


squaretaper LIT AF PE


squaretaper LIT AF PE


RBHeadge PE


Roarbark


fowler


0


JayKay PE


EyehatethePEexam


RBHeadge PE


CUniverse


ChebyshevII PE


1


RBHeadge PE


RBHeadge PE


txjennah PE


LyceeFruit PE


 


0


LyceeFruit PE


EyehatethePEexam


CUniverse


CUniverse


RoarBark


1


txjennah PE


txjennah PE


RBHeadge PE



squaretaper LIT AF PE



 


0


Roarbark


x


x


CUniverse


fowler


0


Dothracki


ChebyshevII PE


CUniverse


 


ChebyshevII PE


4


EyehatethePEexam


EyehatethePEexam


CUniverse


RoarBark


ChebyshevII PE


0


fowler


x


x


x


LyceeFruit PE


5


ChebyshevII PE


ChebyshevII PE


DuranDuran


RoarBark


Dothracki


0


CUniverse (M)


x


TrickShotG


RoarBark


 


0


MadamPirate PE


x


x


TrickShotG


 


0


harshaPEAZ


ChebyshevII PE


CUniverse


RoarBark


Roarbark


0


TrickShotG


x


CUniverse


CUniverse


fowler


 


 


 


 


 


 


 


Town Vote:


 


CUniverse (M)


RoarBark


fowler


 


Mafia Kill:


 


TrickShotG


MadamPirate PE


tj_PE





@ChebyshevII PEdied. He was a regular townie. womp womp

You could have saved yourself had you only voted!?!?!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

SaltySteve said:


> TIME!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 12/18
> 
> 
> 12/17
> 
> 
> 12/16
> 
> 
> 12/15
> 
> 
> Vote Count
> 
> 
> Player
> 
> 
> Votes For
> 
> 
> Votes For
> 
> 
> Votes For
> 
> 
> Votes For
> 
> 
> 0
> 
> 
> tj_PE
> 
> 
> x
> 
> 
> x
> 
> 
> x
> 
> 
> harshaPEAZ
> 
> 
> 1
> 
> 
> rebecca1
> 
> 
> ChebyshevII PE
> 
> 
> chart94
> 
> 
> CUniverse
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 0
> 
> 
> DuranDuran
> 
> 
> EyehatethePEexam
> 
> 
> ChebyshevII PE
> 
> 
> CUniverse
> 
> 
> EyehatethePEexam
> 
> 
> 2
> 
> 
> vhab49_PE
> 
> 
> vhab49_PE
> 
> 
> TrickShotG
> 
> 
> TrickShotG
> 
> 
> JayKay PE
> 
> 
> 0
> 
> 
> jean15paul_PE
> 
> 
> ChebyshevII PE
> 
> 
> ChebyshevII PE
> 
> 
> ChebyshevII PE
> 
> 
> Dothracki
> 
> 
> 0
> 
> 
> NikR_PE
> 
> 
> vhab49_PE
> 
> 
> Dothracki
> 
> 
> RoarBark
> 
> 
> RoarBark
> 
> 
> 0
> 
> 
> chart94
> 
> 
> rebecca1
> 
> 
> jean15paul_PE
> 
> 
> rebecca1
> 
> 
> Dothracki
> 
> 
> 1
> 
> 
> squaretaper LIT AF PE
> 
> 
> squaretaper LIT AF PE
> 
> 
> RBHeadge PE
> 
> 
> Roarbark
> 
> 
> fowler
> 
> 
> 0
> 
> 
> JayKay PE
> 
> 
> EyehatethePEexam
> 
> 
> RBHeadge PE
> 
> 
> CUniverse
> 
> 
> ChebyshevII PE
> 
> 
> 1
> 
> 
> RBHeadge PE
> 
> 
> RBHeadge PE
> 
> 
> txjennah PE
> 
> 
> LyceeFruit PE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 0
> 
> 
> LyceeFruit PE
> 
> 
> EyehatethePEexam
> 
> 
> CUniverse
> 
> 
> CUniverse
> 
> 
> RoarBark
> 
> 
> 1
> 
> 
> txjennah PE
> 
> 
> txjennah PE
> 
> 
> RBHeadge PE
> 
> 
> 
> squaretaper LIT AF PE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 0
> 
> 
> Roarbark
> 
> 
> x
> 
> 
> x
> 
> 
> CUniverse
> 
> 
> fowler
> 
> 
> 0
> 
> 
> Dothracki
> 
> 
> ChebyshevII PE
> 
> 
> CUniverse
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChebyshevII PE
> 
> 
> 4
> 
> 
> EyehatethePEexam
> 
> 
> EyehatethePEexam
> 
> 
> CUniverse
> 
> 
> RoarBark
> 
> 
> ChebyshevII PE
> 
> 
> 0
> 
> 
> fowler
> 
> 
> x
> 
> 
> x
> 
> 
> x
> 
> 
> LyceeFruit PE
> 
> 
> 5
> 
> 
> ChebyshevII PE
> 
> 
> ChebyshevII PE
> 
> 
> DuranDuran
> 
> 
> RoarBark
> 
> 
> Dothracki
> 
> 
> 0
> 
> 
> CUniverse (M)
> 
> 
> x
> 
> 
> TrickShotG
> 
> 
> RoarBark
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 0
> 
> 
> MadamPirate PE
> 
> 
> x
> 
> 
> x
> 
> 
> TrickShotG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 0
> 
> 
> harshaPEAZ
> 
> 
> ChebyshevII PE
> 
> 
> CUniverse
> 
> 
> RoarBark
> 
> 
> Roarbark
> 
> 
> 0
> 
> 
> TrickShotG
> 
> 
> x
> 
> 
> CUniverse
> 
> 
> CUniverse
> 
> 
> fowler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Town Vote:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CUniverse (M)
> 
> 
> RoarBark
> 
> 
> fowler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mafia Kill:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrickShotG
> 
> 
> MadamPirate PE
> 
> 
> tj_PE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @ChebyshevII PEdied. He was a regular townie. womp womp
> 
> You could have saved yourself had you only voted!?!?!


Again, too busy and in a location with no cell service. Hopefully this shows you all that I am, in fact, an honest person.


----------



## TrickShotG

do we play mafia on the weekends or should we go spend time with our friends and family?


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

TrickShotG said:


> do we play mafia on the weekends or should we go spend time with our friends and family?


I think it's technically the mod's choice each round, but 98% of the time we don't play on the weekends. I feel like it probably been a year since we did.


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> hey @SaltySteve i vote for @EyehatethePEexam
> 
> like the Black Eyed Peas said "I gotta feeling"


Your feeling is wrong


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

@SaltyStevei vote for @ChebyshevII PE, doubt I’ll be checking in too often tonight or tomorrow


----------



## RBHeadge PE

EyehatethePEexam said:


> @SaltyStevei vote for @ChebyshevII PE, doubt I’ll be checking in too often tonight or tomorrow


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

RBHeadge PE said:


>


Reading is hard... @SaltySteve I vote for whoever rb votes for


----------



## SaltySteve PE

OOOOO NOOOO Y'all. @NikR_PE was given a dose of the vaccine that wasn't kept at the proper temperature and died (Killed by Mafia). I'm going to be busy becoming an expert on rotational machines today so I'll check back and post a vote update after lunch.


 


 


12/21


12/18


12/17


12/16


12/15


Vote Count


Player


Votes For


Votes For


Votes For


Votes For


Votes For


0


tj_PE


x


x


x


x


harshaPEAZ


0


@rebecca1


 


ChebyshevII PE


chart94


CUniverse


 


0


@DuranDuran


 


EyehatethePEexam


ChebyshevII PE


CUniverse


EyehatethePEexam


0


@vhab49_PE


 


vhab49_PE


TrickShotG


TrickShotG


JayKay PE


0


@jean15paul_PE


 


ChebyshevII PE


ChebyshevII PE


ChebyshevII PE


Dothracki


0


NikR_PE


x


vhab49_PE


Dothracki


RoarBark


RoarBark


0


@chart94


 


rebecca1


jean15paul_PE


rebecca1


Dothracki


0


@squaretaper LIT AF PE


 


squaretaper LIT AF PE


RBHeadge PE


Roarbark


fowler


0


@JayKay PE


 


EyehatethePEexam


RBHeadge PE


CUniverse


ChebyshevII PE


0


@RBHeadge PE


 


RBHeadge PE


txjennah PE


LyceeFruit PE


 


0


@LyceeFruit PE


 


EyehatethePEexam


CUniverse


CUniverse


RoarBark


0


@txjennah PE


 


txjennah PE


RBHeadge PE


squaretaper LIT AF PE


 


0


Roarbark


x


x


x


CUniverse


fowler


0


@Dothracki


 


ChebyshevII PE


CUniverse


 


ChebyshevII PE


0


@EyehatethePEexam


 


EyehatethePEexam


CUniverse


RoarBark


ChebyshevII PE


0


fowler


x


x


x


x


LyceeFruit PE


0


ChebyshevII PE


x


ChebyshevII PE


DuranDuran


RoarBark


Dothracki


0


CUniverse (M)


x


x


TrickShotG


RoarBark


 


0


MadamPirate PE


x


x


x


TrickShotG


 


0


@harshaPEAZ


 


ChebyshevII PE


CUniverse


RoarBark


Roarbark


0


TrickShotG


x


x


CUniverse


CUniverse


fowler


 


 


 


 


 


 


 


 


Town Vote:


 


ChebyshevII PE


CUniverse (M)


RoarBark


fowler


 


Mafia Kill:


 


NikR_PE


TrickShotG


MadamPirate PE


tj_PE


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Hey @SaltySteve I vote for @EyehatethePEexam again. Good luck with machines,2nd least fave topic


----------



## RBHeadge PE

The mafia are picking off the vets. Implying one or more of them are also vets.

@SaltySteve, I vote for @txjennah PE


----------



## Dothracki PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> The mafia are picking off the vets. Implying one or more of them are also vets.
> 
> @SaltySteve, I vote for @txjennah PE


That's a fair assumption given the number of people we have left. Harsha, Eye, and becca, are the only new people alive so there has to be at least 1 vet mafia in the group.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Dothracki said:


> That's a fair assumption given the number of people we have left. Harsha, Eye, and becca, are the only new people alive so there has to be at least 1 vet mafia in the group.
> 
> View attachment 20306


I feel like you're implying that you count as a vet @Dothracki


----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ

OK not sure if we vote on weekends? I totally forgot.... I guess I am going to vote for @jean15paul_PE...


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

harshaPEAZ said:


> OK not sure if we vote on weekends? I totally forgot.... I guess I am going to vote for @jean15paul_PE...


No we usually don't play on the weekends. But also, I'm a townie, don't vote for me.


----------



## SaltySteve PE

12/21


12/18


12/17


12/16


12/15


Vote Count


Player


Votes For


Votes For


Votes For


Votes For


Votes For


0


tj_PE


x


x


x


x


harshaPEAZ


0


rebecca1


 


ChebyshevII PE


chart94


CUniverse


 


0


DuranDuran


 


EyehatethePEexam


ChebyshevII PE


CUniverse


EyehatethePEexam


0


vhab49_PE


 


vhab49_PE


TrickShotG


TrickShotG


JayKay PE


1


jean15paul_PE


 


ChebyshevII PE


ChebyshevII PE


ChebyshevII PE


Dothracki


0


NikR_PE


x


vhab49_PE


Dothracki


RoarBark


RoarBark


0


chart94


 


rebecca1


jean15paul_PE


rebecca1


Dothracki


0


squaretaper LIT AF PE


 


squaretaper LIT AF PE


RBHeadge PE


Roarbark


fowler


0


JayKay PE


 


EyehatethePEexam


RBHeadge PE


CUniverse


ChebyshevII PE


0


RBHeadge PE


txjennah PE


RBHeadge PE


txjennah PE


LyceeFruit PE


 


0


LyceeFruit PE


EyehatethePEexam


EyehatethePEexam


CUniverse


CUniverse


RoarBark


1


txjennah PE


 


txjennah PE


RBHeadge PE


squaretaper LIT AF PE


 


0


Roarbark


x


x


x


CUniverse


fowler


0


Dothracki


 


ChebyshevII PE


CUniverse


 


ChebyshevII PE


1


EyehatethePEexam


 


EyehatethePEexam


CUniverse


RoarBark


ChebyshevII PE


0


fowler


x


x


x


x


LyceeFruit PE


0


ChebyshevII PE


x


ChebyshevII PE


DuranDuran


RoarBark


Dothracki


0


CUniverse (M)


x


x


TrickShotG


RoarBark


 


0


MadamPirate PE


x


x


x


TrickShotG


 


0


harshaPEAZ


jean15paul_PE


ChebyshevII PE


CUniverse


RoarBark


Roarbark


0


TrickShotG


x


x


CUniverse


CUniverse


fowler


 


 


 


 


 


 


 


 


Town Vote:


 


ChebyshevII PE


CUniverse (M)


RoarBark


fowler


 


Mafia Kill:


 


NikR_PE


TrickShotG


MadamPirate PE


tj_PE


----------



## SaltySteve PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> Good luck with machines,2nd least fave topic


Rotating Machines plus Transmission and Distribution wrecked me last go around so it's my mission to focus on actually understanding those areas instead of just being able to work the problems. Hopefully it helps.


----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ

jean15paul_PE said:


> No we usually don't play on the weekends. But also, I'm a townie, don't vote for me.


I feel I have never been so clueless in mafia ever before. Its hard to be suspicious when you do not know much about other players... Don't know who is giving the mafia vibes lol


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

@SaltySteve I vote for @DuranDuran because spray n pray.


----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ

jean15paul_PE said:


> No we usually don't play on the weekends. But also, I'm a townie, don't vote for me.


Also I see that you kept voting cheby who ended up a townie.... So mmmm I am confused now.


----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> @SaltySteve I vote for @DuranDuran because spray n pray.


Can I ask you why you think so.... just so I get some ideas.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

harshaPEAZ said:


> Can I ask you why you think so.... just so I get some ideas.


I am the Board's worst maf player...regretfully, you'll learn nothing from me.


----------



## DLD PE

@SaltySteve I vote for @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## txjennah PE

@SaltySteve I vote for @RBHeadge PE


----------



## SaltySteve PE

12/21


12/18


12/17


12/16


12/15


Vote Count


Player


Votes For


Votes For


Votes For


Votes For


Votes For


0


tj_PE


x


x


x


x


harshaPEAZ


0


rebecca1


 


ChebyshevII PE


chart94


CUniverse


 


1


DuranDuran


squaretaper LIT AF PE


EyehatethePEexam


ChebyshevII PE


CUniverse


EyehatethePEexam


0


vhab49_PE


 


vhab49_PE


TrickShotG


TrickShotG


JayKay PE


1


jean15paul_PE


 


ChebyshevII PE


ChebyshevII PE


ChebyshevII PE


Dothracki


0


NikR_PE


x


vhab49_PE


Dothracki


RoarBark


RoarBark


0


chart94


 


rebecca1


jean15paul_PE


rebecca1


Dothracki


1


squaretaper LIT AF PE


DuranDuran


squaretaper LIT AF PE


RBHeadge PE


Roarbark


fowler


0


JayKay PE


 


EyehatethePEexam


RBHeadge PE


CUniverse


ChebyshevII PE


1


RBHeadge PE


txjennah PE


RBHeadge PE


txjennah PE


LyceeFruit PE


 


0


LyceeFruit PE


EyehatethePEexam


EyehatethePEexam


CUniverse


CUniverse


RoarBark


1


txjennah PE


RBHeadge PE


txjennah PE


RBHeadge PE


squaretaper LIT AF PE


 


0


Roarbark


x


x


x


CUniverse


fowler


0


Dothracki


 


ChebyshevII PE


CUniverse


 


ChebyshevII PE


1


EyehatethePEexam


 


EyehatethePEexam


CUniverse


RoarBark


ChebyshevII PE


0


fowler


x


x


x


x


LyceeFruit PE


0


ChebyshevII PE


x


ChebyshevII PE


DuranDuran


RoarBark


Dothracki


0


CUniverse (M)


x


x


TrickShotG


RoarBark


 


0


MadamPirate PE


x


x


x


TrickShotG


 


0


harshaPEAZ


jean15paul_PE


ChebyshevII PE


CUniverse


RoarBark


Roarbark


0


TrickShotG


x


x


CUniverse


CUniverse


fowler


 


 


 


 


 


 


 


 


Town Vote:


 


ChebyshevII PE


CUniverse (M)


RoarBark


fowler


 


Mafia Kill:


 


NikR_PE


TrickShotG


MadamPirate PE


tj_PE


----------



## DLD PE

What do the names highlighted in yellow mean?  Asking for a friend.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

forgot/didn't vote that day and therefore automatically voted for themselves


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Go team townie!


----------



## SaltySteve PE

DuranDuran said:


> What do the names highlighted in yellow mean?  Asking for a friend.






RBHeadge PE said:


> forgot/didn't vote that day and therefore automatically voted for themselves


What he said plus a warning that if they skip todays vote I get to kill them off. ;-)

@vhab49_PE&amp; @EyehatethePEexam


----------



## Dothracki PE

harshaPEAZ said:


> Also I see that you kept voting cheby who ended up a townie.... So mmmm I am confused now.


I haven't got any further assessment based on RBH's reads or my own. The voting since then doesn't have much of a pattern but harsha did point out one as per the above quote. So I am going to agree with harsha on this one. 

@SaltySteve I vote for @jean15paul_PE


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

harshaPEAZ said:


> I feel I have never been so clueless in mafia ever before. Its hard to be suspicious when you do not know much about other players... Don't know who is giving the mafia vibes lol


There's definitely some advantage to knowing the other players. So you're at a bit of a disadvantage. But also there's some advantage to being new because the other players can't read you.



harshaPEAZ said:


> Also I see that you kept voting cheby who ended up a townie.... So mmmm I am confused now.


That's a fair critique. But I promise that I'm a townie. I had a hunch about @ChebyshevII PE + plus a questionable vote that he made. But I turned out to be wrong.



Dothracki said:


> I haven't got any further assessment based on RBH's reads or my own. The voting since then doesn't have much of a pattern but harsha did point out one as per the above quote. So I am going to agree with harsha on this one.
> 
> @SaltySteve I vote for @jean15paul_PE


Seriously, I'm not mafia


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP




----------



## SaltySteve PE

Still need a handful of votes.


 


 


12/21


12/18


12/17


12/16


12/15


Vote Count


Player


Votes For


Votes For


Votes For


Votes For


Votes For


0


tj_PE


x


x


x


x


harshaPEAZ


0


@rebecca1


 


ChebyshevII PE


chart94


CUniverse


 


1


DuranDuran


squaretaper LIT AF PE


EyehatethePEexam


ChebyshevII PE


CUniverse


EyehatethePEexam


0


@vhab49_PE


 


vhab49_PE


TrickShotG


TrickShotG


JayKay PE


2


@jean15paul_PE


 


ChebyshevII PE


ChebyshevII PE


ChebyshevII PE


Dothracki


0


NikR_PE


x


vhab49_PE


Dothracki


RoarBark


RoarBark


0


@chart94


 


rebecca1


jean15paul_PE


rebecca1


Dothracki


1


squaretaper LIT AF PE


DuranDuran


squaretaper LIT AF PE


RBHeadge PE


Roarbark


fowler


0


@JayKay PE


 


EyehatethePEexam


RBHeadge PE


CUniverse


ChebyshevII PE


1


RBHeadge PE


txjennah PE


RBHeadge PE


txjennah PE


LyceeFruit PE


 


0


LyceeFruit PE


EyehatethePEexam


EyehatethePEexam


CUniverse


CUniverse


RoarBark


1


txjennah PE


RBHeadge PE


txjennah PE


RBHeadge PE


squaretaper LIT AF PE


 


0


Roarbark


x


x


x


CUniverse


fowler


0


Dothracki


jean15paul_PE


ChebyshevII PE


CUniverse


 


ChebyshevII PE


1


@EyehatethePEexam


 


EyehatethePEexam


CUniverse


RoarBark


ChebyshevII PE


0


fowler


x


x


x


x


LyceeFruit PE


0


ChebyshevII PE


x


ChebyshevII PE


DuranDuran


RoarBark


Dothracki


0


CUniverse (M)


x


x


TrickShotG


RoarBark


 


0


MadamPirate PE


x


x


x


TrickShotG


 


0


harshaPEAZ


jean15paul_PE


ChebyshevII PE


CUniverse


RoarBark


Roarbark


0


TrickShotG


x


x


CUniverse


CUniverse


fowler


 


 


 


 


 


 


 


 


Town Vote:


 


ChebyshevII PE


CUniverse (M)


RoarBark


fowler


 


Mafia Kill:


 


NikR_PE


TrickShotG


MadamPirate PE


tj_PE


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

I'm going to trust @RBHeadge PE this time...

@SaltySteve I vote for @txjennah PE


----------



## Dothracki PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> There's definitely some advantage to knowing the other players. So you're at a bit of a disadvantage. But also there's some advantage to being new because the other players can't read you.
> 
> That's a fair critique. But I promise that I'm a townie. I had a hunch about @ChebyshevII PE + plus a questionable vote that he made. But I turned out to be wrong.
> 
> Seriously, I'm not mafia


That's fair. I always get it wrong. After further consideration with today's votes. I'm inclined to vote with Lycee and trust her vote, especially when she voted twice for CUniverse and was right about them. 

@SaltySteve, please change my vote to @EyehatethePEexam


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

@SaltySteve I vote for @harshaPEAZ  and it won't let me remove @TrickShotG


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Sorry.  I forgot I didn't vote Friday, and actually did work at work today. Like, AT work.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

@SaltySteve can we get one of those vote updates?


----------



## beccabun PE

Looking at RHB’s reads from last week, he had vhab and jayKay as mafia leaning. He also said this morning that the mafia has veteran players. Vhab and jayKay are also veteran players that have been pretty quiet today. Chart and JP are vets who haven’t voted (although I’m guessing Chart is gonna come for me again, which, ). I’m leaning towards at least one of these four. @SaltySteve I’m voting for @vhab49_PE because it seems suspicious to go for a new person after it’s been analyzed that there’s veterans in the maf.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

@SaltySteve I change my vote to @DuranDuran


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

@SaltySteve I change my vote to @DuranDuran so I can live on as an innocent townie.


----------



## DLD PE

What are you guys doing?!? You're voting for the wrong person!


----------



## DLD PE

@SaltySteve[email protected] vote for @EyehatethePEexam


----------



## RBHeadge PE

I've got 9:00 pm


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> I've got 9:00 pm


@SaltySteve has a gallon of margs


----------



## beccabun PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> @SaltySteve has a gallon of margs


Waiting for mafia results &lt;&lt;&lt; waiting for PE results


----------



## DLD PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> @SaltySteve I change my vote to @DuranDuran


----------



## DLD PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> @SaltySteve I change my vote to @DuranDuran so I can live on as an innocent townie.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

rebecca1 said:


> Waiting for mafia results &lt;&lt;&lt; waiting for PE results


truth


----------



## RBHeadge PE

DuranDuran said:


> View attachment 20318


It's not personal, the game is the game.


----------



## DLD PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> It's not personal, the game is the game.


I know, I'm just messing!


----------



## Roarbark

I just lost the game. 

I'm watchin' you, Duran!


----------



## Roarbark

I'm also watching black mirror and community.


----------



## Roarbark

Triple? The first time I've ever said "Triple" in a forum?


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

rebecca1 said:


> Looking at RHB’s reads from last week, he had vhab and jayKay as mafia leaning. He also said this morning that the mafia has veteran players. Vhab and jayKay are also veteran players that have been pretty quiet today. Chart and JP are vets who haven’t voted (although I’m guessing Chart is gonna come for me again, which, ). I’m leaning towards at least one of these four. @SaltySteve I’m voting for @vhab49_PE because it seems suspicious to go for a new person after it’s been analyzed that there’s veterans in the maf.


Barking up wrong tree with me.  But ok.


----------



## SaltySteve PE

12/21


12/18


12/17


12/16


12/15


Vote Count


Player


Votes For


Votes For


Votes For


Votes For


Votes For


0


tj_PE


x


x


x


x


harshaPEAZ


0


rebecca1


vhab49_PE


ChebyshevII PE


chart94


CUniverse


 


3


DuranDuran


EyehatethePEexam


EyehatethePEexam


ChebyshevII PE


CUniverse


EyehatethePEexam


1


vhab49_PE


harshaPEAZ


vhab49_PE


TrickShotG


TrickShotG


JayKay PE


1


jean15paul_PE


DuranDuran


ChebyshevII PE


ChebyshevII PE


ChebyshevII PE


Dothracki


0


NikR_PE


x


vhab49_PE


Dothracki


RoarBark


RoarBark


0


chart94


 


rebecca1


jean15paul_PE


rebecca1


Dothracki


0


squaretaper LIT AF PE


DuranDuran


squaretaper LIT AF PE


RBHeadge PE


Roarbark


fowler


0


JayKay PE


 


EyehatethePEexam


RBHeadge PE


CUniverse


ChebyshevII PE


1


RBHeadge PE


DuranDuran


RBHeadge PE


txjennah PE


LyceeFruit PE


 


0


LyceeFruit PE


EyehatethePEexam


EyehatethePEexam


CUniverse


CUniverse


RoarBark


0


txjennah PE


RBHeadge PE


txjennah PE


RBHeadge PE


squaretaper LIT AF PE


 


0


Roarbark


x


x


x


CUniverse


fowler


0


Dothracki


EyehatethePEexam


ChebyshevII PE


CUniverse


 


ChebyshevII PE


3


EyehatethePEexam


 


EyehatethePEexam


CUniverse


RoarBark


ChebyshevII PE


0


fowler


x


x


x


x


LyceeFruit PE


0


ChebyshevII PE


x


ChebyshevII PE


DuranDuran


RoarBark


Dothracki


0


CUniverse (M)


x


x


TrickShotG


RoarBark


 


0


MadamPirate PE


x


x


x


TrickShotG


 


1


harshaPEAZ


jean15paul_PE


ChebyshevII PE


CUniverse


RoarBark


Roarbark


0


TrickShotG


x


x


CUniverse


CUniverse


fowler


 


 


 


 


 


 


 


 


Town Vote:


 


ChebyshevII PE


CUniverse (M)


RoarBark


fowler


 


Mafia Kill:


 


NikR_PE


TrickShotG


MadamPirate PE


tj_PE


----------



## SaltySteve PE

Sorry I'm late. No Margs were involved tonight. I got side tracked with the star of Bethlehem. @EyehatethePEexam and @DuranDuran please send me 10 rounds of RPS.

Since I was late you have until 9am tomorrow.


----------



## beccabun PE

Roarbark said:


> I'm also watching black mirror and community.


Both very good shows, what seasons are you on?


----------



## DLD PE

rebecca1 said:


> Both very good shows, what seasons are you on?


I haven't seen either.  Might have to check them out.


----------



## SaltySteve PE

Black mirror is on of those shows that you feel shitty after watching. Like it's a good show but it just depicts the worst case scenario of everything.


----------



## beccabun PE

DuranDuran said:


> I haven't seen either.  Might have to check them out.


The first three seasons of community are *chefs kiss*.

Black Mirror is the pizza of tv shows, even when it’s bad, it’s still good.


----------



## DLD PE

rebecca1 said:


> The first three seasons of community are *chefs kiss*.
> 
> Black Mirror is the pizza of tv shows, even when it’s bad, it’s still good.


Oh I remember Black Mirror now.  My wife and I saw a few episodes.  I loved it, but she didn't care for it.


----------



## beccabun PE

SaltySteve said:


> Black mirror is on of those shows that you feel shitty after watching. Like it's a good show but it just *depicts the worst case scenario of everything*.


Yeah, but the few episodes where you get a happy ending?


----------



## DLD PE

Black Mirror:  I just remember the guy pedaling on the stationary bike to earn points, and he gives all his points to a girl he likes so she can pursue her dream, but she "sells out" and end up being miserable and disappointing him as well in the process.


----------



## beccabun PE

DuranDuran said:


> Oh I remember Black Mirror now.  My wife and I saw a few episodes.  I loved it, but she didn't care for it.


The first few episodes can be...off putting to say the least...


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

rebecca1 said:


> The first three seasons of community are *chefs kiss*.
> 
> Black Mirror is the pizza of tv shows, even when it’s bad, it’s still good.


I hated community so much. It was so annoying


----------



## Roarbark

DuranDuran said:


> I haven't seen either.  Might have to check them out.


Both are good. Very different. See other discussion that has already happened ^. Happy to answer other questions.



DuranDuran said:


> Black Mirror:  I just remember the guy pedaling on the stationary bike to earn points, and he gives all his points to a girl he likes so she can pursue her dream, but she "sells out" and end up being miserable and disappointing him as well in the process.


Just like real life!   

I'm a fan of black mirror. Fun pessimistic (or cynical?) extrapolations of current trends in society and technology. Usually make some interesting point about human nature in a way that's fun/interesting/mildly traumatizing . (Reminds me of Roald Dahl or Ray Bradbury's short stories (Tattooed man especially) in that way!  



rebecca1 said:


> Both very good shows, what seasons are you on?


I'm on.. S2. 3. and 5 of black mirror ? (I watched S1, then accidentally skipped to S4 and watched most of those before I realized. Now I've been catching up, but skipped final S2 episode, since it was called something with "Christmas" in the title, so I left it (July at the time), just in case there was a seasonal aspect. I should watch that now. 

S1 of Community, first time watching! I'm a slowpoke.



rebecca1 said:


> The first few episodes can be...off putting to say the least...


Bahaha I watched S1 E1, and was so traumatized/wtf is this show that did not watch for a year. Watched S1 E2 a year later and was hooked. The acting is pretty incredible.


----------



## Roarbark

LyceeFruit PE said:


> I hated community so much. It was so annoying


I will say, it's very in your face.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

SaltySteve said:


> I got side tracked with the star of Bethlehem.


Lucky you. We got clouded out here. We had a telescope and camera set up too.



rebecca1 said:


> Roarbark said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm also watching black mirror and community.
> 
> 
> 
> Both very good shows, what seasons are you on?
Click to expand...

And very opposite shows too! @Roarbark are you alternating between the two shows to keep your sanity?



SaltySteve said:


> Black mirror is on of those shows that you feel shitty after watching. Like it's a good show but it just depicts the worst case scenario of everything.


^all this

But it's so well produced that I keep coming back for more. _okay maybe s5 could've used a boost in some cinematic production values... but still_

Its a dark show. I usually have to take a break or two during each episode and resume watching later. It's usually so dark that it's quite mentally exhausting.



rebecca1 said:


> Yeah, but the few episodes where you get a happy ending?
> 
> View attachment 20320


Yeah, and those are few and far between. And for the most part even the "happy" ones are bittersweet. 



DuranDuran said:


> Black Mirror:  I just remember the guy pedaling on the stationary bike to earn points, .....











Roarbark said:


> I'm on.. S2. 3. and 5 of black mirror ? (I watched S1, then accidentally skipped to S4 and watched most of those before I realized. Now I've been catching up...


Yeah, the Netflix order system is messed up. I think it has something to do with when it got the rights to stream certain series, and also when it co-produced some of the seasons.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Ok but for reals. Need these mafia vote results.


----------



## txjennah PE

Community was our early quarantine binge. I wasn’t into it when it originally aired, but am very glad I gave it a second chance. It’s great.

I really like Black Mirror, but we have to take long breaks in between episodes. Especially this year, which feels like an extended Black Mirror episode. I think the last one I watched was “MONKEY NEEDS A HUG.”


----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ

I think I am getting highly suspicious of @vhab49_PEhe kept voting for @TrickShotGwhen he was after @CUniverse... trying to save a mafia were u?  @SaltySteveI change my vote to @vhab49_PEthough I still think @jean15paul_PE is also a mafia but will come to him next round if mafia doesn’t kill me by then


----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ

Well nevermind I am too late and might be dead by morning now lol


----------



## Dothracki PE




----------



## DoctorWho-PE

harshaPEAZ said:


> I think I am getting highly suspicious of @vhab49_PEhe kept voting for @TrickShotGwhen he was after @CUniverse... trying to save a mafia were u?  @SaltySteveI change my vote to @vhab49_PEthough I still think @jean15paul_PE is also a mafia but will come to him next round if mafia doesn’t kill me by then


I'm not mafia. I'm just really bad at this game. And when there is no game chatter I tend to stumble around blindly.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

I think the mafia got @SaltySteve


----------



## SaltySteve PE

@EyehatethePEexam decided to hold his breath until he got the vaccine. He lasted about 3min before he passed away from inactivity. (Didn't vote 2 days in a row and didn't send me RPS for the tie between him and Duran) (Townie)

@JayKay PE was next in line to receive the vaccine. She was so excited. Right up until the point that she realized that it was the mysterious second nurse had called her back.  JK tried to run but it was too late. She ran towards the closest exit she could find. The fact that she could hear the sound of the wood chipper through the exit door never registered to her that she was running towards where they were taking her. The other mafia members were waiting outside and promptly chucked her into the well used machine.


 


 


12/22


12/21


12/18


12/17


12/16


12/15


Vote Count


Player


Votes For


Votes For


Votes For


Votes For


Votes For


Votes For


0


tj_PE


x


x


x


x


x


harshaPEAZ


0


@rebecca1


 


vhab49_PE


ChebyshevII PE


chart94


CUniverse


 


0


@DuranDuran


 


EyehatethePEexam


EyehatethePEexam


ChebyshevII PE


CUniverse


EyehatethePEexam


0


@vhab49_PE


 


harshaPEAZ


vhab49_PE


TrickShotG


TrickShotG


JayKay PE


0


@jean15paul_PE


 


DuranDuran


ChebyshevII PE


ChebyshevII PE


ChebyshevII PE


Dothracki


0


NikR_PE


x


x


vhab49_PE


Dothracki


RoarBark


RoarBark


0


@chart94


 


 


rebecca1


jean15paul_PE


rebecca1


Dothracki


0


@squaretaper LIT AF PE


 


DuranDuran


squaretaper LIT AF PE


RBHeadge PE


Roarbark


fowler


0


JayKay PE


x


 


EyehatethePEexam


RBHeadge PE


CUniverse


ChebyshevII PE


0


@RBHeadge PE


 


DuranDuran


RBHeadge PE


txjennah PE


LyceeFruit PE


 


0


@LyceeFruit PE


 


EyehatethePEexam


EyehatethePEexam


CUniverse


CUniverse


RoarBark


0


@txjennah PE


 


RBHeadge PE


txjennah PE


RBHeadge PE



squaretaper LIT AF PE



 


0


Roarbark


x


x


x


x


CUniverse


fowler


0


@Dothracki


 


EyehatethePEexam


ChebyshevII PE


CUniverse


 


ChebyshevII PE


0


EyehatethePEexam


x


 


EyehatethePEexam


CUniverse


RoarBark


ChebyshevII PE


0


fowler


x


x


x


x


x


LyceeFruit PE


0


ChebyshevII PE


x


x


ChebyshevII PE


DuranDuran


RoarBark


Dothracki


0


CUniverse (M)


x


x


x


TrickShotG


RoarBark


 


0


MadamPirate PE


x


x


x


x


TrickShotG


 


0


@harshaPEAZ


 


jean15paul_PE


ChebyshevII PE


CUniverse


RoarBark


Roarbark


0


TrickShotG


x


x


x


CUniverse


CUniverse


fowler


 


 


 


 


 


 


 


 


 


Town Vote:


 


 


ChebyshevII PE


CUniverse (M)


RoarBark


fowler


 


Mafia Kill:


 


 


NikR_PE


TrickShotG


MadamPirate PE


tj_PE


----------



## SaltySteve PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> I think the mafia got @SaltySteve


I'm here! I swear! I'm just being lazy. I haven't worn anything but PJ pants for like 3 days.


----------



## JayKay PE

o no. ‘‘twas i who was woodchipped


----------



## DLD PE

SaltySteve said:


> I'm here! I swear! I'm just being lazy. I haven't worn anything but PJ pants for like 3 days.


The SAME pj pants?!?


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

JayKay PE said:


> o no. ‘‘twas i who was woodchipped


Seems a fitting end for the woodchipper killer.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

DuranDuran said:


> The SAME pj pants?!?


I did that a couple of weeks ago, and by day 3 (maybe4 or 5, who knows) I was trying to figure out what was stinky... it was the pj pants.  I was showering and putting on new clothes, but when I got cold would put on same pj pants. Bad decision.


----------



## SaltySteve PE

vhab49_PE said:


> I did that a couple of weeks ago, and by day 3 (maybe4 or 5, who knows) I was trying to figure out what was stinky... it was the pj pants.  I was showering and putting on new clothes, but when I got cold would put on same pj pants. Bad decision.


You don't have to wash the PJ pants if you shower with them on.


----------



## beccabun PE

@SaltySteveI vote for @LyceeFruit PEsince she voted for Eye twice in a row. (Also because she doesn't like Community)


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

SaltySteve said:


> @EyehatethePEexam decided to hold his breath until he got the vaccine. He lasted about 3min before he passed away from inactivity. (Didn't vote 2 days in a row and didn't send me RPS for the tie between him and Duran) (Townie)
> 
> @JayKay PE was next in line to receive the vaccine. She was so excited. Right up until the point that she realized that it was the mysterious second nurse had called her back.  JK tried to run but it was too late. She ran towards the closest exit she could find. The fact that she could hear the sound of the wood chipper through the exit door never registered to her that she was running towards where they were taking her. The other mafia members were waiting outside and promptly chucked her into the well used machine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 12/22
> 
> 
> 12/21
> 
> 
> 12/18
> 
> 
> 12/17
> 
> 
> 12/16
> 
> 
> 12/15
> 
> 
> Vote Count
> 
> 
> Player
> 
> 
> Votes For
> 
> 
> Votes For
> 
> 
> Votes For
> 
> 
> Votes For
> 
> 
> Votes For
> 
> 
> Votes For
> 
> 
> 0
> 
> 
> tj_PE
> 
> 
> x
> 
> 
> x
> 
> 
> x
> 
> 
> x
> 
> 
> x
> 
> 
> harshaPEAZ
> 
> 
> 0
> 
> 
> @rebecca1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vhab49_PE
> 
> 
> ChebyshevII PE
> 
> 
> chart94
> 
> 
> CUniverse
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 0
> 
> 
> @DuranDuran
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EyehatethePEexam
> 
> 
> EyehatethePEexam
> 
> 
> ChebyshevII PE
> 
> 
> CUniverse
> 
> 
> EyehatethePEexam
> 
> 
> 0
> 
> 
> @vhab49_PE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harshaPEAZ
> 
> 
> vhab49_PE
> 
> 
> TrickShotG
> 
> 
> TrickShotG
> 
> 
> JayKay PE
> 
> 
> 0
> 
> 
> @jean15paul_PE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuranDuran
> 
> 
> ChebyshevII PE
> 
> 
> ChebyshevII PE
> 
> 
> ChebyshevII PE
> 
> 
> Dothracki
> 
> 
> 0
> 
> 
> NikR_PE
> 
> 
> x
> 
> 
> x
> 
> 
> vhab49_PE
> 
> 
> Dothracki
> 
> 
> RoarBark
> 
> 
> RoarBark
> 
> 
> 0
> 
> 
> @chart94
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rebecca1
> 
> 
> jean15paul_PE
> 
> 
> rebecca1
> 
> 
> Dothracki
> 
> 
> 0
> 
> 
> @squaretaper LIT AF PE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuranDuran
> 
> 
> squaretaper LIT AF PE
> 
> 
> RBHeadge PE
> 
> 
> Roarbark
> 
> 
> fowler
> 
> 
> 0
> 
> 
> JayKay PE
> 
> 
> x
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EyehatethePEexam
> 
> 
> RBHeadge PE
> 
> 
> CUniverse
> 
> 
> ChebyshevII PE
> 
> 
> 0
> 
> 
> @RBHeadge PE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuranDuran
> 
> 
> RBHeadge PE
> 
> 
> txjennah PE
> 
> 
> LyceeFruit PE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 0
> 
> 
> @LyceeFruit PE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EyehatethePEexam
> 
> 
> EyehatethePEexam
> 
> 
> CUniverse
> 
> 
> CUniverse
> 
> 
> RoarBark
> 
> 
> 0
> 
> 
> @txjennah PE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RBHeadge PE
> 
> 
> txjennah PE
> 
> 
> RBHeadge PE
> 
> 
> 
> squaretaper LIT AF PE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 0
> 
> 
> Roarbark
> 
> 
> x
> 
> 
> x
> 
> 
> x
> 
> 
> x
> 
> 
> CUniverse
> 
> 
> fowler
> 
> 
> 0
> 
> 
> @Dothracki
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EyehatethePEexam
> 
> 
> ChebyshevII PE
> 
> 
> CUniverse
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChebyshevII PE
> 
> 
> 0
> 
> 
> EyehatethePEexam
> 
> 
> x
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EyehatethePEexam
> 
> 
> CUniverse
> 
> 
> RoarBark
> 
> 
> ChebyshevII PE
> 
> 
> 0
> 
> 
> fowler
> 
> 
> x
> 
> 
> x
> 
> 
> x
> 
> 
> x
> 
> 
> x
> 
> 
> LyceeFruit PE
> 
> 
> 0
> 
> 
> ChebyshevII PE
> 
> 
> x
> 
> 
> x
> 
> 
> ChebyshevII PE
> 
> 
> DuranDuran
> 
> 
> RoarBark
> 
> 
> Dothracki
> 
> 
> 0
> 
> 
> CUniverse (M)
> 
> 
> x
> 
> 
> x
> 
> 
> x
> 
> 
> TrickShotG
> 
> 
> RoarBark
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 0
> 
> 
> MadamPirate PE
> 
> 
> x
> 
> 
> x
> 
> 
> x
> 
> 
> x
> 
> 
> TrickShotG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 0
> 
> 
> @harshaPEAZ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jean15paul_PE
> 
> 
> ChebyshevII PE
> 
> 
> CUniverse
> 
> 
> RoarBark
> 
> 
> Roarbark
> 
> 
> 0
> 
> 
> TrickShotG
> 
> 
> x
> 
> 
> x
> 
> 
> x
> 
> 
> CUniverse
> 
> 
> CUniverse
> 
> 
> fowler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Town Vote:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChebyshevII PE
> 
> 
> CUniverse (M)
> 
> 
> RoarBark
> 
> 
> fowler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mafia Kill:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NikR_PE
> 
> 
> TrickShotG
> 
> 
> MadamPirate PE
> 
> 
> tj_PE


@DuranDuran you made it out alive mafia


----------



## DLD PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> @DuranDuran you made it out alive mafia


RUDE! 

What makes you think I'm mafia?

@SaltySteve I vote for @jean15paul_PE for even suggesting such a thing, especially around Christmas!


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

DuranDuran said:


> RUDE!
> 
> What makes you think I'm mafia?
> 
> @SaltySteve I vote for @jean15paul_PE for even suggesting such a thing, especially around Christmas!


LOL, I was playing around. Defensive much!?


----------



## SaltySteve PE

12/22


12/21


12/18


12/17


12/16


12/15


Vote Count


Player


Votes For


Votes For


Votes For


Votes For


Votes For


Votes For


0


tj_PE


x


x


x


x


x


harshaPEAZ


0


rebecca1


LyceeFruit PE


vhab49_PE


ChebyshevII PE


chart94


CUniverse


 


0


DuranDuran


jean15paul_PE


EyehatethePEexam


EyehatethePEexam


ChebyshevII PE


CUniverse


EyehatethePEexam


0


vhab49_PE


 


harshaPEAZ


vhab49_PE


TrickShotG


TrickShotG


JayKay PE


1


jean15paul_PE


 


DuranDuran


ChebyshevII PE


ChebyshevII PE


ChebyshevII PE


Dothracki


0


NikR_PE


x


x


vhab49_PE


Dothracki


RoarBark


RoarBark


0


chart94


 


chart94


rebecca1


jean15paul_PE


rebecca1


Dothracki


0


squaretaper LIT AF PE


 


DuranDuran


squaretaper LIT AF PE


RBHeadge PE


Roarbark


fowler


0


JayKay PE


x


JayKay PE


EyehatethePEexam


RBHeadge PE


CUniverse


ChebyshevII PE


0


RBHeadge PE


 


DuranDuran


RBHeadge PE


txjennah PE


LyceeFruit PE


 


1


LyceeFruit PE


 


EyehatethePEexam


EyehatethePEexam


CUniverse


CUniverse


RoarBark


0


txjennah PE


 


RBHeadge PE


txjennah PE


RBHeadge PE



squaretaper LIT AF PE



 


0


Roarbark


x


x


x


x


CUniverse


fowler


0


Dothracki


 


EyehatethePEexam


ChebyshevII PE


CUniverse


 


ChebyshevII PE


0


EyehatethePEexam


x


EyehatethePEexam


EyehatethePEexam


CUniverse


RoarBark


ChebyshevII PE


0


fowler


x


x


x


x


x


LyceeFruit PE


0


ChebyshevII PE


x


x


ChebyshevII PE


DuranDuran


RoarBark


Dothracki


0


CUniverse (M)


x


x


x


TrickShotG


RoarBark


 


0


MadamPirate PE


x


x


x


x


TrickShotG


 


0


harshaPEAZ


 


jean15paul_PE


ChebyshevII PE


CUniverse


RoarBark


Roarbark


0


TrickShotG


x


x


x


CUniverse


CUniverse


fowler


 


 


 


 


 


 


 


 


 


Town Vote:


 


EyehatethePEexam


ChebyshevII PE


CUniverse (M)


RoarBark


fowler


 


Mafia Kill:


 


JayKay PE


NikR_PE


TrickShotG


MadamPirate PE


tj_PE


----------



## RBHeadge PE

@SaltySteve I vote for @DuranDuran


----------



## RBHeadge PE

rebecca1 said:


> @SaltySteveI vote for @LyceeFruit PEsince she voted for Eye twice in a row. (Also because she doesn't like Community)


@LyceeFruit PE voted for mafia @CUniverse twice this round. You should, at least for today, reconsider your vote.


----------



## beccabun PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> @LyceeFruit PE voted for mafia @CUniverse twice this round. You should, at least for today, reconsider your vote.


Shoot, you're right. I got blinded by my undying love for a sitcom lol.  @SaltyStevei rescind my vote for @LyceeFruit PE


----------



## Dothracki PE

I have a bit of a shift in my reads based on the votes yesterday and the activity today. And if this vote is correct, I have a much better idea who is on my side with the town.

*Town Tilt:* RBH, Doth, Lycee

*Town Lean:* JP, Vhab

*Not Sure:* becca, square, harsha

*Mafia Lean:* TXJ, Chart

*Mafia Tilt:* Duran




@SaltySteve I vote for @DuranDuran


----------



## SaltySteve PE

Can I rant for a second? School of PE on demand class is a nightmare. I'd say half of the lectures have audio/video sync issues. They start out fine but by the end of a 2 hour lecture they are out of sync by 20-30 seconds. It makes it really hard to learn anything when they start talking about "this crossed with that" and you have to wait 30 seconds to see what they were pointing at. I've mentioned it multiple times to support and never heard anything back. ugh. Rant over. Go on about your day.


----------



## DLD PE

SaltySteve said:


> Can I rant for a second? School of PE on demand class is a nightmare. I'd say half of the lectures have audio/video sync issues. They start out fine but by the end of a 2 hour lecture they are out of sync by 20-30 seconds. It makes it really hard to learn anything when they start talking about "this crossed with that" and you have to wait 30 seconds to see what they were pointing at. I've mentioned it multiple times to support and never heard anything back. ugh. Rant over. Go on about your day.


Can you get your money back?  If you can swing it, I recommend Zach Stone's or Justin Kuawale's class.


----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ

vhab49_PE said:


> I'm not mafia. I'm just really bad at this game. And when there is no game chatter I tend to stumble around blindly.


looks all mafia say that lol


----------



## SaltySteve PE

I don't know that I need to get any money back. I've learned a lot and they have been giving me free access to the latest lectures since 2019. I originally paid for the class to take the October 2019 test and then got a free retake when I didn't pass, then they extended that to October when the April exam got canceled, then they extended it to march 2021 when the exam went CBT. All in all I've got what I paid for and more. 

If I don't pass this time I'll be enrolling in Zach's class.


----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ

JayKay PE said:


> o no. ‘‘twas i who was woodchipped


So Sorry my friend for the painful death.... I have a feeling you took the bullet for me.... Coz if I would have gone we would clearly known who the mafia is (@vhab49_PE, @jean15paul_PE). Also,  @RBHeadge PEand @squaretaper LIT AF PE didn't seem to have voted for any mafia ever but @squaretaper LIT AF PEdid try to vote for @RBHeadge PE so both of them cannot be mafia its one out of the two. I need to go back and analyze conversations.... so much work but I don't wanna get chipped


----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ

RBHeadge PE said:


> @LyceeFruit PE voted for mafia @CUniverse twice this round. You should, at least for today, reconsider your vote.


He is right.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

harshaPEAZ said:


> looks all mafia say that lol


Not Maf.

You will learn, I do not lie.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

harshaPEAZ said:


> vhab49_PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not mafia. I'm just really bad at this game. And when there is no game chatter I tend to stumble around blindly.
> 
> 
> 
> looks all mafia say that lol
Click to expand...

I know you're new here, so you'll eventually pick up on this. There are three players in this group that play it 100% clean. 



vhab49_PE said:


> Not Maf.
> 
> You will learn, I do not lie.


And she is one of them.


----------



## DLD PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> I know you're new here, so you'll eventually pick up on this. There are three players in this group that play it 100% clean.
> 
> And she is one of them.


I am too!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

DuranDuran said:


> I am too!


Sometimes.


----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ

Well so I went back and and read thru some of the votes. Here is my breakdown - 

- @vhab49_PE and @jean15paul_PE - tilt mafia never voted for @CUniverse

- @LyceeFruit PE @Dothracki @EyehatethePEexam and myself - tilt townie all voted for @CUniverse in the round she was evicted as mafia

- @rebecca1and @DuranDuranvoted for @CUniverse once and both did in the same round 12/16 so can't be mafia- lean townie

- @squaretaper LIT AF PE and @RBHeadge PEvote for @DuranDuran who has voted for @CUniverse in the past with @rebecca1 together on 12/16 so wasn't a random vote to mislead. So this shows either @squaretaper LIT AF PE and @RBHeadge PE are clueless or can be mafia. But @squaretaper LIT AF PEvotes for @RBHeadge PE on 12/17 and has voted for @fowlerand @Roarbark in the past and now is targeting @DuranDuran who can't be mafia so @squaretaper LIT AF PE is mafia and @RBHeadge PEis not.

- @txjennah PEhas voted for @RBHeadge PEand @squaretaper LIT AF PEboth so looks like he/she is confused and could be a townie.

- @chart94voted for @rebecca1 twice and @jean15paul_PE once. Since @rebecca1 voted for @CUniversein the past and @jean15paul_PE didn't looks like @chart94 is also confused and could be a townie.

Thanks for reading lol


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

harshaPEAZ said:


> so @squaretaper LIT AF PE is mafia and @RBHeadge PEis not.


----------



## DLD PE

harshaPEAZ said:


> Well so I went back and and read thru some of the votes. Here is my breakdown -
> 
> - @vhab49_PE and @jean15paul_PE - tilt mafia never voted for @CUniverse
> 
> - @LyceeFruit PE @Dothracki @EyehatethePEexam and myself - tilt townie all voted for @CUniverse in the round she was evicted as mafia
> 
> - @rebecca1and @DuranDuranvoted for @CUniverse once and both did in the same round 12/16 so can't be mafia- lean townie
> 
> - @squaretaper LIT AF PE and @RBHeadge PEvote for @DuranDuran who has voted for @CUniverse in the past with @rebecca1 together on 12/16 so wasn't a random vote to mislead. So this shows either @squaretaper LIT AF PE and @RBHeadge PE are clueless or can be mafia. But @squaretaper LIT AF PEvotes for @RBHeadge PE on 12/17 and has voted for @fowlerand @Roarbark in the past and now is targeting @DuranDuran who can't be mafia so @squaretaper LIT AF PE is mafia and @RBHeadge PEis not.
> 
> - @txjennah PEhas voted for @RBHeadge PEand @squaretaper LIT AF PEboth so looks like he/she is confused and could be a townie.
> 
> - @chart94voted for @rebecca1 twice and @jean15paul_PE once. Since @rebecca1 voted for @CUniversein the past and @jean15paul_PE didn't looks like @chart94 is also confused and could be a townie.
> 
> Thanks for reading lol


I'm gonna guess and choose "C".


----------



## DLD PE

harshaPEAZ said:


> - @rebecca1and* @DuranDuranvoted for @CUniverse once and both did in the same round 12/16 so can't be mafia- lean townie*
> 
> *@Roarbark in the past and now is targeting @DuranDuran who can't be mafia so* @squaretaper LIT AF PE is mafia and @RBHeadge PEis not.


^This.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

You know I'm thinking maybe @DuranDuran is maf so that's my vote @SaltySteve

(Also SoPE is garbage so you really should takes Zach's class)


----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ

I can't wait for too long why have to wait till tomorrow to know  just vote and keep moving on... my PTOs start 24th I might just forget about this game lol


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

DuranDuran said:


> I am too!


Interesting you would say that...

@SaltySteve I vote for @DuranDuran. I don't think he's once claimed to be a townie this round.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

@SaltySteve I vote for @DuranDuran because Groupthink.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

@SaltySteve I vote for @txjennah PE.  Unless evidence shows up otherwise.


----------



## DLD PE

vhab49_PE said:


> @SaltySteve I vote for @txjennah PE.  Unless evidence shows up otherwise.


I think the evidence shows that you voted for TxJennah.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

DuranDuran said:


> I think the evidence shows that you voted for TxJennah.


Currently true.  Could also change. Then the evidence will point elsewhere.


----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ

I think I am confused  who to vote for but do not want to forget voting.... I vote for @squaretaper LIT AF PEcoz she has no solid reason to vote @DuranDuran also @DuranDuranvoted once for @CUniversebut @squaretaper LIT AF PEhas never. The last time also he/she didn't put any efforts in voting and just said I would vote whoever @RBHeadge PEis voting for and then one of the turns didn't even vote. Too quiet or non decisive for a townie at this stage of the game I feel so might be a mafia laying low.

Well I have a feeling I will be dead soon if not me I know who would be the next mafia kill so we would know who the mafia is   

@SaltySteveI vote for @squaretaper LIT AF PE

* Maybe we should have a rule of not changing votes once voted this just makes it hard to reason anything and confuses the train of thought.


----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ

Also @DuranDuranwhy you so active lol.... making me suspicious


----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ

Lurking to see how many more votes for you ??


----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ

Triple (that was my first)


----------



## DLD PE

harshaPEAZ said:


> Also @DuranDuranwhy you so active lol.... making me suspicious


I really haven't been active today.  I've been logged on here, but really haven't posted much.  I'm normally one of the more active players though.

You should vote for me.  That would make you one of the "cool" kids.


----------



## txjennah PE

@SaltySteve I vote for @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ

DuranDuran said:


> I really haven't been active today.  I've been logged on here, but really haven't posted much.  I'm normally one of the more active players though.
> 
> You should vote for me.  That would make you one of the "cool" kids.


Well.........


----------



## RBHeadge PE

harshaPEAZ said:


> * Maybe we should have a rule of not changing votes once voted this just makes it hard to reason anything and confuses the train of thought.


Nope. Vote changing is a strategy for both sides. And a careful analysis of how votes change can be quite telling. Especially looking at it a day or two in retrospect.


----------



## DLD PE

harshaPEAZ said:


> Well.........


Of course, you should reach out to the cop and have me investigated first.  That way, you don't vote for the wrong person.  You can't be too careful in this game!


----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ

Okay I want to ask did we have doctor/s ?? I am so clueless as to why doctor never saved any one.


----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ

DuranDuran said:


> Of course, you should reach out to the cop and have me investigated first.  That way, you don't vote for the wrong person.  You can't be too careful in this game!


I agree.... but can the cop say he is the cop no right? I mean I might have forgotten the game lol


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

harshaPEAZ said:


> Well so I went back and and read thru some of the votes. Here is my breakdown -
> 
> - @vhab49_PE and @jean15paul_PE - tilt mafia never voted for @CUniverse
> 
> - @LyceeFruit PE @Dothracki @EyehatethePEexam and myself - tilt townie all voted for @CUniverse in the round she was evicted as mafia
> 
> - @rebecca1and @DuranDuranvoted for @CUniverse once and both did in the same round 12/16 so can't be mafia- lean townie
> 
> - @squaretaper LIT AF PE and @RBHeadge PEvote for @DuranDuran who has voted for @CUniverse in the past with @rebecca1 together on 12/16 so wasn't a random vote to mislead. So this shows either @squaretaper LIT AF PE and @RBHeadge PE are clueless or can be mafia. But @squaretaper LIT AF PEvotes for @RBHeadge PE on 12/17 and has voted for @fowlerand @Roarbark in the past and now is targeting @DuranDuran who can't be mafia so @squaretaper LIT AF PE is mafia and @RBHeadge PEis not.
> 
> - @txjennah PEhas voted for @RBHeadge PEand @squaretaper LIT AF PEboth so looks like he/she is confused and could be a townie.
> 
> - @chart94voted for @rebecca1 twice and @jean15paul_PE once. Since @rebecca1 voted for @CUniversein the past and @jean15paul_PE didn't looks like @chart94 is also confused and could be a townie.
> 
> Thanks for reading lol


ALso, why can't Duran be mafia?


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

harshaPEAZ said:


> Okay I want to ask did we have doctor/s ?? I am so clueless as to why doctor never saved any one.


Yes we have 1 doctor and 1 cop. Doctor saves are pretty rare. The doctor chooses a person to save every night, but the save only happens if the doctor and the mafia pick the same person. 



harshaPEAZ said:


> I agree.... but can the cop say he is the cop no right? I mean I might have forgotten the game lol


Any player can reveal any information while they are still alive. After you're killed you're not allowed to reveal any info that wasn't already public knowledge. But we allow dead players to still participate through posting, speculation, etc. But you can't reveal anything that you know or your identity.

No idea if these are typical rules, I've only ever played here.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

@SaltySteve vote update?


----------



## SaltySteve PE

@chart94 you're in the danger zone.


 


 


12/22


12/21


12/18


12/17


12/16


12/15


Vote Count


Player


Votes For


Votes For


Votes For


Votes For


Votes For


Votes For


0


tj_PE


x


x


x


x


x


harshaPEAZ


0


@rebecca1


 


vhab49_PE


ChebyshevII PE


chart94


CUniverse


 


5


DuranDuran


jean15paul_PE


EyehatethePEexam


EyehatethePEexam


ChebyshevII PE


CUniverse


EyehatethePEexam


0


vhab49_PE


txjennah PE


harshaPEAZ


vhab49_PE


TrickShotG


TrickShotG


JayKay PE


1


jean15paul_PE


DuranDuran


DuranDuran


ChebyshevII PE


ChebyshevII PE


ChebyshevII PE


Dothracki


0


NikR_PE


x


x


vhab49_PE


Dothracki


RoarBark


RoarBark


0


@chart94



 


chart94


rebecca1


jean15paul_PE


rebecca1


Dothracki


2


squaretaper LIT AF PE


DuranDuran


DuranDuran


squaretaper LIT AF PE


RBHeadge PE


Roarbark


fowler


0


JayKay PE


x


JayKay PE


EyehatethePEexam


RBHeadge PE


CUniverse


ChebyshevII PE


0


RBHeadge PE


DuranDuran


DuranDuran


RBHeadge PE


txjennah PE


LyceeFruit PE


 


0


LyceeFruit PE


DuranDuran


EyehatethePEexam


EyehatethePEexam


CUniverse


CUniverse


RoarBark


1


txjennah PE


squaretaper LIT AF PE


RBHeadge PE


txjennah PE


RBHeadge PE



squaretaper LIT AF PE



 


0


Roarbark


x


x


x


x


CUniverse


fowler


0


Dothracki


DuranDuran


EyehatethePEexam


ChebyshevII PE


CUniverse


 


ChebyshevII PE


0


EyehatethePEexam


x


EyehatethePEexam


EyehatethePEexam


CUniverse


RoarBark


ChebyshevII PE


0


fowler


x


x


x


x


x


LyceeFruit PE


0


ChebyshevII PE


x


x


ChebyshevII PE


DuranDuran


RoarBark


Dothracki


0


CUniverse (M)


x


x


x


TrickShotG


RoarBark


 


0


MadamPirate PE


x


x


x


x


TrickShotG


 


0


harshaPEAZ


squaretaper LIT AF PE


jean15paul_PE


ChebyshevII PE


CUniverse


RoarBark


Roarbark


0


TrickShotG


x


x


x


CUniverse


CUniverse


fowler


 


 


 


 


 


 


 


 


 


Town Vote:


 


EyehatethePEexam


ChebyshevII PE


CUniverse (M)


RoarBark


fowler


 


Mafia Kill:


 


JayKay PE


NikR_PE


TrickShotG


MadamPirate PE


tj_PE


----------



## chart94 PE

SaltySteve said:


> @chart94 you're in the danger zone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 12/22
> 
> 
> 12/21
> 
> 
> 12/18
> 
> 
> 12/17
> 
> 
> 12/16
> 
> 
> 12/15
> 
> 
> Vote Count
> 
> 
> Player
> 
> 
> Votes For
> 
> 
> Votes For
> 
> 
> Votes For
> 
> 
> Votes For
> 
> 
> Votes For
> 
> 
> Votes For
> 
> 
> 0
> 
> 
> tj_PE
> 
> 
> x
> 
> 
> x
> 
> 
> x
> 
> 
> x
> 
> 
> x
> 
> 
> harshaPEAZ
> 
> 
> 0
> 
> 
> @rebecca1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vhab49_PE
> 
> 
> ChebyshevII PE
> 
> 
> chart94
> 
> 
> CUniverse
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5
> 
> 
> DuranDuran
> 
> 
> jean15paul_PE
> 
> 
> EyehatethePEexam
> 
> 
> EyehatethePEexam
> 
> 
> ChebyshevII PE
> 
> 
> CUniverse
> 
> 
> EyehatethePEexam
> 
> 
> 0
> 
> 
> vhab49_PE
> 
> 
> txjennah PE
> 
> 
> harshaPEAZ
> 
> 
> vhab49_PE
> 
> 
> TrickShotG
> 
> 
> TrickShotG
> 
> 
> JayKay PE
> 
> 
> 1
> 
> 
> jean15paul_PE
> 
> 
> DuranDuran
> 
> 
> DuranDuran
> 
> 
> ChebyshevII PE
> 
> 
> ChebyshevII PE
> 
> 
> ChebyshevII PE
> 
> 
> Dothracki
> 
> 
> 0
> 
> 
> NikR_PE
> 
> 
> x
> 
> 
> x
> 
> 
> vhab49_PE
> 
> 
> Dothracki
> 
> 
> RoarBark
> 
> 
> RoarBark
> 
> 
> 0
> 
> 
> @chart94
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chart94
> 
> 
> rebecca1
> 
> 
> jean15paul_PE
> 
> 
> rebecca1
> 
> 
> Dothracki
> 
> 
> 2
> 
> 
> squaretaper LIT AF PE
> 
> 
> DuranDuran
> 
> 
> DuranDuran
> 
> 
> squaretaper LIT AF PE
> 
> 
> RBHeadge PE
> 
> 
> Roarbark
> 
> 
> fowler
> 
> 
> 0
> 
> 
> JayKay PE
> 
> 
> x
> 
> 
> JayKay PE
> 
> 
> EyehatethePEexam
> 
> 
> RBHeadge PE
> 
> 
> CUniverse
> 
> 
> ChebyshevII PE
> 
> 
> 0
> 
> 
> RBHeadge PE
> 
> 
> DuranDuran
> 
> 
> DuranDuran
> 
> 
> RBHeadge PE
> 
> 
> txjennah PE
> 
> 
> LyceeFruit PE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 0
> 
> 
> LyceeFruit PE
> 
> 
> DuranDuran
> 
> 
> EyehatethePEexam
> 
> 
> EyehatethePEexam
> 
> 
> CUniverse
> 
> 
> CUniverse
> 
> 
> RoarBark
> 
> 
> 1
> 
> 
> txjennah PE
> 
> 
> squaretaper LIT AF PE
> 
> 
> RBHeadge PE
> 
> 
> txjennah PE
> 
> 
> RBHeadge PE
> 
> 
> 
> squaretaper LIT AF PE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 0
> 
> 
> Roarbark
> 
> 
> x
> 
> 
> x
> 
> 
> x
> 
> 
> x
> 
> 
> CUniverse
> 
> 
> fowler
> 
> 
> 0
> 
> 
> Dothracki
> 
> 
> DuranDuran
> 
> 
> EyehatethePEexam
> 
> 
> ChebyshevII PE
> 
> 
> CUniverse
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChebyshevII PE
> 
> 
> 0
> 
> 
> EyehatethePEexam
> 
> 
> x
> 
> 
> EyehatethePEexam
> 
> 
> EyehatethePEexam
> 
> 
> CUniverse
> 
> 
> RoarBark
> 
> 
> ChebyshevII PE
> 
> 
> 0
> 
> 
> fowler
> 
> 
> x
> 
> 
> x
> 
> 
> x
> 
> 
> x
> 
> 
> x
> 
> 
> LyceeFruit PE
> 
> 
> 0
> 
> 
> ChebyshevII PE
> 
> 
> x
> 
> 
> x
> 
> 
> ChebyshevII PE
> 
> 
> DuranDuran
> 
> 
> RoarBark
> 
> 
> Dothracki
> 
> 
> 0
> 
> 
> CUniverse (M)
> 
> 
> x
> 
> 
> x
> 
> 
> x
> 
> 
> TrickShotG
> 
> 
> RoarBark
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 0
> 
> 
> MadamPirate PE
> 
> 
> x
> 
> 
> x
> 
> 
> x
> 
> 
> x
> 
> 
> TrickShotG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 0
> 
> 
> harshaPEAZ
> 
> 
> squaretaper LIT AF PE
> 
> 
> jean15paul_PE
> 
> 
> ChebyshevII PE
> 
> 
> CUniverse
> 
> 
> RoarBark
> 
> 
> Roarbark
> 
> 
> 0
> 
> 
> TrickShotG
> 
> 
> x
> 
> 
> x
> 
> 
> x
> 
> 
> CUniverse
> 
> 
> CUniverse
> 
> 
> fowler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Town Vote:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EyehatethePEexam
> 
> 
> ChebyshevII PE
> 
> 
> CUniverse (M)
> 
> 
> RoarBark
> 
> 
> fowler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mafia Kill:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JayKay PE
> 
> 
> NikR_PE
> 
> 
> TrickShotG
> 
> 
> MadamPirate PE
> 
> 
> tj_PE


I vote for @DuranDuran @SaltySteve


----------



## SaltySteve PE

There's a vote update. 12/18 - @txjennah PE voted for @vhab49_PE and I missed it. I've included it in the spreadsheet in aqua so everyone knows it was changed. If I miss your vote please don't hesitate to let me know. I try to like each vote when I count them. If I don't like your vote or don't count it tag me and I'll fix it.


 


 


12/22


12/21


12/18


12/17


12/16


12/15


Vote Count


Player


Votes For


Votes For


Votes For


Votes For


Votes For


Votes For


0


tj_PE


x


x


x


x


x


harshaPEAZ


0


rebecca1


 


vhab49_PE


ChebyshevII PE


chart94


CUniverse


 


6


DuranDuran


jean15paul_PE


EyehatethePEexam


EyehatethePEexam


ChebyshevII PE


CUniverse


EyehatethePEexam


0


vhab49_PE


txjennah PE


harshaPEAZ


vhab49_PE


TrickShotG


TrickShotG


JayKay PE


1


jean15paul_PE


DuranDuran


DuranDuran


ChebyshevII PE


ChebyshevII PE


ChebyshevII PE


Dothracki


0


NikR_PE


x


x


vhab49_PE


Dothracki


RoarBark


RoarBark


0


chart94



DuranDuran



chart94


rebecca1


jean15paul_PE


rebecca1


Dothracki


2


squaretaper LIT AF PE


DuranDuran


DuranDuran


squaretaper LIT AF PE


RBHeadge PE


Roarbark


fowler


0


JayKay PE


x


JayKay PE


EyehatethePEexam


RBHeadge PE


CUniverse


ChebyshevII PE


0


RBHeadge PE


DuranDuran


DuranDuran


RBHeadge PE


txjennah PE


LyceeFruit PE


 


0


LyceeFruit PE


DuranDuran


EyehatethePEexam


EyehatethePEexam


CUniverse


CUniverse


RoarBark


1


txjennah PE


squaretaper LIT AF PE


RBHeadge PE


vhab49_PE


RBHeadge PE



squaretaper LIT AF PE



 


0


Roarbark


x


x


x


x


CUniverse


fowler


0


Dothracki


DuranDuran


EyehatethePEexam


ChebyshevII PE


CUniverse


 


ChebyshevII PE


0


EyehatethePEexam


x


EyehatethePEexam


EyehatethePEexam


CUniverse


RoarBark


ChebyshevII PE


0


fowler


x


x


x


x


x


LyceeFruit PE


0


ChebyshevII PE


x


x


ChebyshevII PE


DuranDuran


RoarBark


Dothracki


0


CUniverse (M)


x


x


x


TrickShotG


RoarBark


 


0


MadamPirate PE


x


x


x


x


TrickShotG


 


0


harshaPEAZ


squaretaper LIT AF PE


jean15paul_PE


ChebyshevII PE


CUniverse


RoarBark


Roarbark


0


TrickShotG


x


x


x


CUniverse


CUniverse


fowler


 


 


 


 


 


 


 


 


 


Town Vote:


 


EyehatethePEexam


ChebyshevII PE


CUniverse (M)


RoarBark


fowler


 


Mafia Kill:


 


JayKay PE


NikR_PE


TrickShotG


MadamPirate PE


tj_PE


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

@SaltySteve I vote for @squaretaper LIT AF PE, the analysis seems legit on the last page.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

harshaPEAZ said:


> @SaltySteveI vote for @squaretaper LIT AF PE


This is what I get for rooting for you! :rotflmao:


----------



## SaltySteve PE

EyehatethePEexam said:


> @SaltySteve I vote for @squaretaper LIT AF PE, the analysis seems legit on the last page.






SaltySteve said:


> @EyehatethePEexam decided to hold his breath until he got the vaccine. He lasted about 3min before he passed away from inactivity. (Didn't vote 2 days in a row and didn't send me RPS for the tie between him and Duran) (Townie)
> 
> @JayKay PE was next in line to receive the vaccine. She was so excited. Right up until the point that she realized that it was the mysterious second nurse had called her back.  JK tried to run but it was too late. She ran towards the closest exit she could find. The fact that she could hear the sound of the wood chipper through the exit door never registered to her that she was running towards where they were taking her. The other mafia members were waiting outside and promptly chucked her into the well used machine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 12/22
> 
> 
> 12/21
> 
> 
> 12/18
> 
> 
> 12/17
> 
> 
> 12/16
> 
> 
> 12/15
> 
> 
> Vote Count
> 
> 
> Player
> 
> 
> Votes For
> 
> 
> Votes For
> 
> 
> Votes For
> 
> 
> Votes For
> 
> 
> Votes For
> 
> 
> Votes For
> 
> 
> 0
> 
> 
> tj_PE
> 
> 
> x
> 
> 
> x
> 
> 
> x
> 
> 
> x
> 
> 
> x
> 
> 
> harshaPEAZ
> 
> 
> 0
> 
> 
> @rebecca1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vhab49_PE
> 
> 
> ChebyshevII PE
> 
> 
> chart94
> 
> 
> CUniverse
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 0
> 
> 
> @DuranDuran
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EyehatethePEexam
> 
> 
> EyehatethePEexam
> 
> 
> ChebyshevII PE
> 
> 
> CUniverse
> 
> 
> EyehatethePEexam
> 
> 
> 0
> 
> 
> @vhab49_PE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harshaPEAZ
> 
> 
> vhab49_PE
> 
> 
> TrickShotG
> 
> 
> TrickShotG
> 
> 
> JayKay PE
> 
> 
> 0
> 
> 
> @jean15paul_PE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuranDuran
> 
> 
> ChebyshevII PE
> 
> 
> ChebyshevII PE
> 
> 
> ChebyshevII PE
> 
> 
> Dothracki
> 
> 
> 0
> 
> 
> NikR_PE
> 
> 
> x
> 
> 
> x
> 
> 
> vhab49_PE
> 
> 
> Dothracki
> 
> 
> RoarBark
> 
> 
> RoarBark
> 
> 
> 0
> 
> 
> @chart94
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rebecca1
> 
> 
> jean15paul_PE
> 
> 
> rebecca1
> 
> 
> Dothracki
> 
> 
> 0
> 
> 
> @squaretaper LIT AF PE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuranDuran
> 
> 
> squaretaper LIT AF PE
> 
> 
> RBHeadge PE
> 
> 
> Roarbark
> 
> 
> fowler
> 
> 
> 0
> 
> 
> JayKay PE
> 
> 
> x
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EyehatethePEexam
> 
> 
> RBHeadge PE
> 
> 
> CUniverse
> 
> 
> ChebyshevII PE
> 
> 
> 0
> 
> 
> @RBHeadge PE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuranDuran
> 
> 
> RBHeadge PE
> 
> 
> txjennah PE
> 
> 
> LyceeFruit PE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 0
> 
> 
> @LyceeFruit PE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EyehatethePEexam
> 
> 
> EyehatethePEexam
> 
> 
> CUniverse
> 
> 
> CUniverse
> 
> 
> RoarBark
> 
> 
> 0
> 
> 
> @txjennah PE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RBHeadge PE
> 
> 
> txjennah PE
> 
> 
> RBHeadge PE
> 
> 
> 
> squaretaper LIT AF PE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 0
> 
> 
> Roarbark
> 
> 
> x
> 
> 
> x
> 
> 
> x
> 
> 
> x
> 
> 
> CUniverse
> 
> 
> fowler
> 
> 
> 0
> 
> 
> @Dothracki
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EyehatethePEexam
> 
> 
> ChebyshevII PE
> 
> 
> CUniverse
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChebyshevII PE
> 
> 
> 0
> 
> 
> EyehatethePEexam
> 
> 
> x
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EyehatethePEexam
> 
> 
> CUniverse
> 
> 
> RoarBark
> 
> 
> ChebyshevII PE
> 
> 
> 0
> 
> 
> fowler
> 
> 
> x
> 
> 
> x
> 
> 
> x
> 
> 
> x
> 
> 
> x
> 
> 
> LyceeFruit PE
> 
> 
> 0
> 
> 
> ChebyshevII PE
> 
> 
> x
> 
> 
> x
> 
> 
> ChebyshevII PE
> 
> 
> DuranDuran
> 
> 
> RoarBark
> 
> 
> Dothracki
> 
> 
> 0
> 
> 
> CUniverse (M)
> 
> 
> x
> 
> 
> x
> 
> 
> x
> 
> 
> TrickShotG
> 
> 
> RoarBark
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 0
> 
> 
> MadamPirate PE
> 
> 
> x
> 
> 
> x
> 
> 
> x
> 
> 
> x
> 
> 
> TrickShotG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 0
> 
> 
> @harshaPEAZ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jean15paul_PE
> 
> 
> ChebyshevII PE
> 
> 
> CUniverse
> 
> 
> RoarBark
> 
> 
> Roarbark
> 
> 
> 0
> 
> 
> TrickShotG
> 
> 
> x
> 
> 
> x
> 
> 
> x
> 
> 
> CUniverse
> 
> 
> CUniverse
> 
> 
> fowler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Town Vote:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChebyshevII PE
> 
> 
> CUniverse (M)
> 
> 
> RoarBark
> 
> 
> fowler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mafia Kill:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NikR_PE
> 
> 
> TrickShotG
> 
> 
> MadamPirate PE
> 
> 
> tj_PE


Sorry, new quija board. Who dis?


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Beccabuns vootttteeeee ( @rebecca1)


----------



## SaltySteve PE

TIME!

@DuranDuran was wearing a bright red shirt. Some dude in a lime shirt started telling everyone that Red was "sus". Eventually everyone was ready to throw him out of the med bay. Duran was killed by the town and found to have pieces of @JayKay PE on the bottom of his shoes (mafia).


 


 


12/22


12/21


12/18


12/17


12/16


12/15


Vote Count


Player


Votes For


Votes For


Votes For


Votes For


Votes For


Votes For


0


tj_PE


x


x


x


x


x


harshaPEAZ


0


rebecca1


rebecca1


vhab49_PE


ChebyshevII PE


chart94


CUniverse


 


6


DuranDuran


jean15paul_PE


EyehatethePEexam


EyehatethePEexam


ChebyshevII PE


CUniverse


EyehatethePEexam


0


vhab49_PE


txjennah PE


harshaPEAZ


vhab49_PE


TrickShotG


TrickShotG


JayKay PE


1


jean15paul_PE


DuranDuran


DuranDuran


ChebyshevII PE


ChebyshevII PE


ChebyshevII PE


Dothracki


0


NikR_PE


x


x


vhab49_PE


Dothracki


RoarBark


RoarBark


0


chart94


DuranDuran


chart94


rebecca1


jean15paul_PE


rebecca1


Dothracki


2


squaretaper LIT AF PE


DuranDuran


DuranDuran


squaretaper LIT AF PE


RBHeadge PE


Roarbark


fowler


0


JayKay PE


x


JayKay PE


EyehatethePEexam


RBHeadge PE


CUniverse


ChebyshevII PE


0


RBHeadge PE


DuranDuran


DuranDuran


RBHeadge PE


txjennah PE


LyceeFruit PE


 


0


LyceeFruit PE


DuranDuran


EyehatethePEexam


EyehatethePEexam


CUniverse


CUniverse


RoarBark


1


txjennah PE


squaretaper LIT AF PE


RBHeadge PE


vhab49_PE


RBHeadge PE



squaretaper LIT AF PE



 


0


Roarbark


x


x


x


x


CUniverse


fowler


0


Dothracki


DuranDuran


EyehatethePEexam


ChebyshevII PE


CUniverse


 


ChebyshevII PE


0


EyehatethePEexam


x


EyehatethePEexam


EyehatethePEexam


CUniverse


RoarBark


ChebyshevII PE


0


fowler


x


x


x


x


x


LyceeFruit PE


0


ChebyshevII PE


x


x


ChebyshevII PE


DuranDuran


RoarBark


Dothracki


0


CUniverse (M)


x


x


x


TrickShotG


RoarBark


 


0


MadamPirate PE


x


x


x


x


TrickShotG


 


0


harshaPEAZ


squaretaper LIT AF PE


jean15paul_PE


ChebyshevII PE


CUniverse


RoarBark


Roarbark


0


TrickShotG


x


x


x


CUniverse


CUniverse


fowler


 


 


 


 


 


 


 


 


 


Town Vote:


 


EyehatethePEexam


ChebyshevII PE


CUniverse (M)


RoarBark


fowler


 


Mafia Kill:


 


JayKay PE


NikR_PE


TrickShotG


MadamPirate PE


tj_PE


----------



## DLD PE

You guys got me!


----------



## SaltySteve PE

@RBHeadge PE had been postulating for too long. The maf finally decided to send him to sleep with the fishes (killed by mafia).


 


 


12/23


12/22


12/21


12/18


12/17


12/16


12/15


Vote Count


Player


Votes For


Votes For


Votes For


Votes For


Votes For


Votes For


Votes For


0


tj_PE


x


x


x


x


x


x


harshaPEAZ


0


@rebecca1


 


rebecca1


vhab49_PE


ChebyshevII PE


chart94


CUniverse


 


0


DuranDuran


x


jean15paul_PE


EyehatethePEexam


EyehatethePEexam


ChebyshevII PE


CUniverse


EyehatethePEexam


0


@vhab49_PE


 


txjennah PE


harshaPEAZ


vhab49_PE


TrickShotG


TrickShotG


JayKay PE


0


@jean15paul_PE


 


DuranDuran


DuranDuran


ChebyshevII PE


ChebyshevII PE


ChebyshevII PE


Dothracki


0


NikR_PE


x


x


x


vhab49_PE


Dothracki


RoarBark


RoarBark


0


@chart94


 


DuranDuran


chart94


rebecca1


jean15paul_PE


rebecca1


Dothracki


0


@squaretaper LIT AF PE


 


DuranDuran


DuranDuran


squaretaper LIT AF PE


RBHeadge PE


Roarbark


fowler


0


JayKay PE


x


x


JayKay PE


EyehatethePEexam


RBHeadge PE


CUniverse


ChebyshevII PE


0


RBHeadge PE


x


DuranDuran


DuranDuran


RBHeadge PE


txjennah PE


LyceeFruit PE


 


0


@LyceeFruit PE


 


DuranDuran


EyehatethePEexam


EyehatethePEexam


CUniverse


CUniverse


RoarBark


0


@txjennah PE


 


squaretaper LIT AF PE


RBHeadge PE


vhab49_PE


RBHeadge PE


squaretaper LIT AF PE


 


0


Roarbark


x


x


x


x


x


CUniverse


fowler


0


@Dothracki


 


DuranDuran


EyehatethePEexam


ChebyshevII PE


CUniverse


 


ChebyshevII PE


0


EyehatethePEexam


x


x


EyehatethePEexam


EyehatethePEexam


CUniverse


RoarBark


ChebyshevII PE


0


fowler


x


x


x


x


x


x


LyceeFruit PE


0


ChebyshevII PE


x


x


x


ChebyshevII PE


DuranDuran


RoarBark


Dothracki


0


CUniverse (M)


x


x


x


x


TrickShotG


RoarBark


 


0


MadamPirate PE


x


x


x


x


x


TrickShotG


 


0


@harshaPEAZ


 


squaretaper LIT AF PE


jean15paul_PE


ChebyshevII PE


CUniverse


RoarBark


Roarbark


0


TrickShotG


x


x


x


x


CUniverse


CUniverse


fowler


 


 


 


 


 


 


 


 


 


 


Town Vote:


 


DuranDuran


EyehatethePEexam


ChebyshevII PE


CUniverse (M)


RoarBark


fowler


 


Mafia Kill:


 


RBHeadge PE


JayKay PE


NikR_PE


TrickShotG


MadamPirate PE


tj_PE


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

DuranDuran said:


> You guys got me!


YOU PULLED A JK


----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ

DuranDuran said:


> You guys got me!


Well I should have seen it with that activity out of anxiety  u knew u were close  sorry @squaretaper LIT AF PE I guess u are clear


----------



## DLD PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> YOU PULLED A JK





View attachment 20347


----------



## RBHeadge PE

SaltySteve said:


> @RBHeadge PE had been postulating for too long. The maf finally decided to send him to sleep with the fishes (killed by mafia).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 12/23
> 
> 
> 12/22
> 
> 
> 12/21
> 
> 
> 12/18
> 
> 
> 12/17
> 
> 
> 12/16
> 
> 
> 12/15
> 
> 
> Vote Count
> 
> 
> Player
> 
> 
> Votes For
> 
> 
> Votes For
> 
> 
> Votes For
> 
> 
> Votes For
> 
> 
> Votes For
> 
> 
> Votes For
> 
> 
> Votes For
> 
> 
> 0
> 
> 
> tj_PE
> 
> 
> x
> 
> 
> x
> 
> 
> x
> 
> 
> x
> 
> 
> x
> 
> 
> x
> 
> 
> harshaPEAZ
> 
> 
> 0
> 
> 
> @rebecca1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rebecca1
> 
> 
> vhab49_PE
> 
> 
> ChebyshevII PE
> 
> 
> chart94
> 
> 
> CUniverse
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 0
> 
> 
> DuranDuran
> 
> 
> x
> 
> 
> jean15paul_PE
> 
> 
> EyehatethePEexam
> 
> 
> EyehatethePEexam
> 
> 
> ChebyshevII PE
> 
> 
> CUniverse
> 
> 
> EyehatethePEexam
> 
> 
> 0
> 
> 
> @vhab49_PE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> txjennah PE
> 
> 
> harshaPEAZ
> 
> 
> vhab49_PE
> 
> 
> TrickShotG
> 
> 
> TrickShotG
> 
> 
> JayKay PE
> 
> 
> 0
> 
> 
> @jean15paul_PE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuranDuran
> 
> 
> DuranDuran
> 
> 
> ChebyshevII PE
> 
> 
> ChebyshevII PE
> 
> 
> ChebyshevII PE
> 
> 
> Dothracki
> 
> 
> 0
> 
> 
> NikR_PE
> 
> 
> x
> 
> 
> x
> 
> 
> x
> 
> 
> vhab49_PE
> 
> 
> Dothracki
> 
> 
> RoarBark
> 
> 
> RoarBark
> 
> 
> 0
> 
> 
> @chart94
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuranDuran
> 
> 
> chart94
> 
> 
> rebecca1
> 
> 
> jean15paul_PE
> 
> 
> rebecca1
> 
> 
> Dothracki
> 
> 
> 0
> 
> 
> @squaretaper LIT AF PE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuranDuran
> 
> 
> DuranDuran
> 
> 
> squaretaper LIT AF PE
> 
> 
> RBHeadge PE
> 
> 
> Roarbark
> 
> 
> fowler
> 
> 
> 0
> 
> 
> JayKay PE
> 
> 
> x
> 
> 
> x
> 
> 
> JayKay PE
> 
> 
> EyehatethePEexam
> 
> 
> RBHeadge PE
> 
> 
> CUniverse
> 
> 
> ChebyshevII PE
> 
> 
> 0
> 
> 
> RBHeadge PE
> 
> 
> x
> 
> 
> DuranDuran
> 
> 
> DuranDuran
> 
> 
> RBHeadge PE
> 
> 
> txjennah PE
> 
> 
> LyceeFruit PE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 0
> 
> 
> @LyceeFruit PE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuranDuran
> 
> 
> EyehatethePEexam
> 
> 
> EyehatethePEexam
> 
> 
> CUniverse
> 
> 
> CUniverse
> 
> 
> RoarBark
> 
> 
> 0
> 
> 
> @txjennah PE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> squaretaper LIT AF PE
> 
> 
> RBHeadge PE
> 
> 
> vhab49_PE
> 
> 
> RBHeadge PE
> 
> 
> squaretaper LIT AF PE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 0
> 
> 
> Roarbark
> 
> 
> x
> 
> 
> x
> 
> 
> x
> 
> 
> x
> 
> 
> x
> 
> 
> CUniverse
> 
> 
> fowler
> 
> 
> 0
> 
> 
> @Dothracki
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuranDuran
> 
> 
> EyehatethePEexam
> 
> 
> ChebyshevII PE
> 
> 
> CUniverse
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChebyshevII PE
> 
> 
> 0
> 
> 
> EyehatethePEexam
> 
> 
> x
> 
> 
> x
> 
> 
> EyehatethePEexam
> 
> 
> EyehatethePEexam
> 
> 
> CUniverse
> 
> 
> RoarBark
> 
> 
> ChebyshevII PE
> 
> 
> 0
> 
> 
> fowler
> 
> 
> x
> 
> 
> x
> 
> 
> x
> 
> 
> x
> 
> 
> x
> 
> 
> x
> 
> 
> LyceeFruit PE
> 
> 
> 0
> 
> 
> ChebyshevII PE
> 
> 
> x
> 
> 
> x
> 
> 
> x
> 
> 
> ChebyshevII PE
> 
> 
> DuranDuran
> 
> 
> RoarBark
> 
> 
> Dothracki
> 
> 
> 0
> 
> 
> CUniverse (M)
> 
> 
> x
> 
> 
> x
> 
> 
> x
> 
> 
> x
> 
> 
> TrickShotG
> 
> 
> RoarBark
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 0
> 
> 
> MadamPirate PE
> 
> 
> x
> 
> 
> x
> 
> 
> x
> 
> 
> x
> 
> 
> x
> 
> 
> TrickShotG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 0
> 
> 
> @harshaPEAZ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> squaretaper LIT AF PE
> 
> 
> jean15paul_PE
> 
> 
> ChebyshevII PE
> 
> 
> CUniverse
> 
> 
> RoarBark
> 
> 
> Roarbark
> 
> 
> 0
> 
> 
> TrickShotG
> 
> 
> x
> 
> 
> x
> 
> 
> x
> 
> 
> x
> 
> 
> CUniverse
> 
> 
> CUniverse
> 
> 
> fowler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Town Vote:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuranDuran
> 
> 
> EyehatethePEexam
> 
> 
> ChebyshevII PE
> 
> 
> CUniverse (M)
> 
> 
> RoarBark
> 
> 
> fowler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mafia Kill:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RBHeadge PE
> 
> 
> JayKay PE
> 
> 
> NikR_PE
> 
> 
> TrickShotG
> 
> 
> MadamPirate PE
> 
> 
> tj_PE


Well this was a few hours early. I guess the doctor is dead too?


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

harshaPEAZ said:


> Well I should have seen it with that activity out of anxiety  u knew u were close  sorry @squaretaper LIT AF PE I guess u are clear


You don't actually know that


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

SaltySteve said:


> TIME!
> 
> @DuranDuran was wearing a bright red shirt. Some dude in a lime shirt started telling everyone that Red was "sus". Eventually everyone was ready to throw him out of the med bay. Duran was killed by the town and found to have pieces of @JayKay PE on the bottom of his shoes (mafia).


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

@SaltySteve can you mark Dirty Lying@DuranDuran as maf in your sheet plz


----------



## RBHeadge PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> harshaPEAZ said:
> 
> 
> 
> * Maybe we should have a rule of not changing votes once voted this just makes it hard to reason anything and confuses the train of thought.
> 
> 
> 
> Nope. Vote changing is a strategy for both sides. And a careful analysis of how votes change can be quite telling. Especially looking at it a day or two in retrospect.
Click to expand...

Here's an example of how vote changing becomes a signal that can be read.

Two nights ago, @jean15paul_PE and I changed our votes at nearly the same time, from @txjennah PE to @DuranDuran. We did it right before the deadline. It should be obvious to an impartial observer that we are working together, and that we are trying to take advantage of the situation for our teams benefit.

Now that didn't succeed last night. But I went right after it again this morning and it worked tonight. We took out a mafia member.

With just those high-level pieces of information, one should be able to derive that we are townies and that we had some actionable reason to go for the kill right before the deadline.

And maybe you and the other townies should look closely at who @jean15paul_PE votes for tomorrow and what else he has to say. Because


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Me now...


----------



## beccabun PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> Beccabuns vootttteeeee ( @rebecca1)


Shoot, got caught up with pre holiday cleaning. On the plus side, we didn’t need my vote! (And literally every linen in my house is clean)


----------



## Dothracki PE

Update on the vote spreadsheet and my reads while simmering my vodka sauce, just one part of christmas food preparation today.

*Town:* JP, Doth

*Town-ish: *Lycee, Vhab

*Not Sure:* becca, square, harsh

*Mafia-ish:* TXJ, Chart


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> I know you're new here, so you'll eventually pick up on this. There are three players in this group that play it 100% clean.
> 
> And she is one of them.
> 
> 
> 
> DuranDuran said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am too!
> 
> 
> 
> vhab49_PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sometimes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Like this time!



harshaPEAZ said:


> Well so I went back and and read thru some of the votes. Here is my breakdown -
> 
> - @vhab49_PE and @jean15paul_PE - tilt mafia never voted for @CUniverse
> 
> - @LyceeFruit PE @Dothracki @EyehatethePEexam and myself - tilt townie all voted for @CUniverse in the round she was evicted as mafia
> 
> - @rebecca1and @DuranDuranvoted for @CUniverse once and both did in the same round 12/16 so can't be mafia- lean townie
> 
> - @squaretaper LIT AF PE and @RBHeadge PEvote for @DuranDuran who has voted for @CUniverse in the past with @rebecca1 together on 12/16 so wasn't a random vote to mislead. So this shows either @squaretaper LIT AF PE and @RBHeadge PE are clueless or can be mafia. But @squaretaper LIT AF PEvotes for @RBHeadge PE on 12/17 and has voted for @fowlerand @Roarbark in the past and now is targeting @DuranDuran who can't be mafia so @squaretaper LIT AF PE is mafia and @RBHeadge PEis not.
> 
> - @txjennah PEhas voted for @RBHeadge PEand @squaretaper LIT AF PEboth so looks like he/she is confused and could be a townie.
> 
> - @chart94voted for @rebecca1 twice and @jean15paul_PE once. Since @rebecca1 voted for @CUniversein the past and @jean15paul_PE didn't looks like @chart94 is also confused and could be a townie.
> 
> Thanks for reading lol
> 
> 
> 
> vhab49_PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ALso, why can't Duran be mafia?
Click to expand...

Because he so was!


----------



## DLD PE

vhab49_PE said:


> Like this time!
> 
> Because he so was!


Because I'm clean like fresh linens and it's so unlikely!


----------



## txjennah PE

@SaltySteve I vote for @harshaPEAZ.  In her analysis she worked really hard to make it seem like @DuranDuran wasn't mafia.


----------



## JayKay PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> YOU PULLED A JK


If @DuranDuran pulled a me they would have killed everyone successfully. Just sayin’


----------



## DLD PE

JayKay PE said:


> If @DuranDuran pulled a me they would have killed everyone successfully. Just sayin’


^ This.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

@SaltySteve I vote for @harshaPEAZ as well


----------



## DLD PE

DuranDuran said:


> No, just your normal intestinal buddy!


For the record, when asked on Day One by @JayKay PE if I was mafia, this was my response. At no other time did I mention being a townie, mafia or otherwise.  Everything I said after that was the truth.

Also, can you believe this round started on page 919!?


----------



## JayKay PE

DuranDuran said:


> For the record, when asked on Day One by @JayKay PE if I was mafia, this was my response. At no other time did I mention being a townie, mafia or otherwise.  Everything I said after that was the truth.
> 
> Also, can you believe this round started on page 919!?


If you just lied like I did you’d prob have gotten farther. BUT I TRUSTED YOU.


----------



## SaltySteve PE

Mod: SaltySteve


 


 


 


 


 


 


 


 


 


12/23


12/22


12/21


12/18


12/17


12/16


12/15


Vote Count


Player


Votes For


Votes For


Votes For


Votes For


Votes For


Votes For


Votes For


0


tj_PE


x


x


x


x


x


x


harshaPEAZ


0


rebecca1


 


rebecca1


vhab49_PE


ChebyshevII PE


chart94


CUniverse


 


0


DuranDuran (M)


x


jean15paul_PE


EyehatethePEexam


EyehatethePEexam


ChebyshevII PE


CUniverse


EyehatethePEexam


0


vhab49_PE


 


txjennah PE


harshaPEAZ


vhab49_PE


TrickShotG


TrickShotG


JayKay PE


0


jean15paul_PE


 


DuranDuran


DuranDuran


ChebyshevII PE


ChebyshevII PE


ChebyshevII PE


Dothracki


0


NikR_PE


x


x


x


vhab49_PE


Dothracki


RoarBark


RoarBark


0


chart94


 


DuranDuran


chart94


rebecca1


jean15paul_PE


rebecca1


Dothracki


0


squaretaper LIT AF PE


 


DuranDuran


DuranDuran


squaretaper LIT AF PE


RBHeadge PE


Roarbark


fowler


0


JayKay PE


x


x


JayKay PE


EyehatethePEexam


RBHeadge PE


CUniverse


ChebyshevII PE


0


RBHeadge PE


x


DuranDuran


DuranDuran


RBHeadge PE


txjennah PE


LyceeFruit PE


 


0


LyceeFruit PE


harshaPEAZ


DuranDuran


EyehatethePEexam


EyehatethePEexam


CUniverse


CUniverse


RoarBark


0


txjennah PE


harshaPEAZ


squaretaper LIT AF PE


RBHeadge PE


vhab49_PE


RBHeadge PE


squaretaper LIT AF PE


 


0


Roarbark


x


x


x


x


x


CUniverse


fowler


0


Dothracki


 


DuranDuran


EyehatethePEexam


ChebyshevII PE


CUniverse


 


ChebyshevII PE


0


EyehatethePEexam


x


x


EyehatethePEexam


EyehatethePEexam


CUniverse


RoarBark


ChebyshevII PE


0


fowler


x


x


x


x


x


x


LyceeFruit PE


0


ChebyshevII PE


x


x


x


ChebyshevII PE


DuranDuran


RoarBark


Dothracki


0


CUniverse (M)


x


x


x


x


TrickShotG


RoarBark


 


0


MadamPirate PE


x


x


x


x


x


TrickShotG


 


2


harshaPEAZ


 


squaretaper LIT AF PE


jean15paul_PE


ChebyshevII PE


CUniverse


RoarBark


Roarbark


0


TrickShotG


x


x


x


x


CUniverse


CUniverse


fowler


 


 


 


 


 


 


 


 


 


 


Town Vote:


 


DuranDuran


EyehatethePEexam


ChebyshevII PE


CUniverse (M)


RoarBark


fowler


 


Mafia Kill:


 


RBHeadge PE


JayKay PE


NikR_PE


TrickShotG


MadamPirate PE


tj_PE


----------



## DLD PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> And maybe you and the other townies should look closely at who @jean15paul_PE votes for tomorrow and what else he has to say. Because


I would definitely trust anything @jean15paul_PE says!


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

DuranDuran said:


> I would definitely trust anything @jean15paul_PE says!


trying to sow seeds of doubt?


----------



## DLD PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> trying to sow seeds of doubt?


You doubt me?


----------



## chart94 PE

I vote for @txjennah PE @SaltySteve


----------



## chart94 PE

Basically from analysis 

townie+++


jean

vhab

chart

townie+


harsha

lycee

neutral


square

beccabun

mafia+++


txjen

doth


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

@SaltySteve I vote for @rebecca1 because of insufficient Snoopy n Stella pics. SUSPISH.


----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ

vhab49_PE said:


> Like this time!
> 
> Because he so was!


Man I am throwing my entire analysis out of the window and starting fresh..... I feel like I am shooting in the dark.


----------



## beccabun PE

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> @SaltySteve I vote for @rebecca1 because of insufficient Snoopy n Stella pics. SUSPISH.


What?? I thought that puppy pics were suspicious!?


----------



## beccabun PE

rebecca1 said:


> What?? I thought that puppy pics were suspicious!?


And I just got a really good one yesterday.... @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ

txjennah PE said:


> @SaltySteve I vote for @harshaPEAZ.  In her analysis she worked really hard to make it seem like @DuranDuran wasn't mafia.


I knew this was coming after that stupid analysis... but it only came from the fact that @rebecca1and @DuranDuranhad voted for @CUniverseonce in all their voting till date that too together at the same time.... So either both were playing and throwing people off or it was just by chance.... I know your reason to vote for me seems reasonable after I think @DuranDuranis not a maf but trust me I am a townie...


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

rebecca1 said:


> And I just got a really good one yesterday.... @squaretaper LIT AF PE


This is me today.


----------



## beccabun PE

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> This is me today.


Snoopy got his Christmas present yesterday


----------



## beccabun PE

rebecca1 said:


> Snoopy got his Christmas present yesterday
> 
> View attachment 20362


Woodstock isn’t doing too good today though...


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

rebecca1 said:


> Woodstock isn’t doing too good today though...
> 
> View attachment 20363


Wow...that was fast. SUSPISH.


----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ

@SaltySteve I am voting for @txjennah PEas I don't see any votes from him/her to either @DuranDuranor @CUniverse... Also he/she is too quiet don't know what's up with that. Also, now conveniently targeting me coz I can't defend a wrong analysis.... playing smart I guess. I assume I am dead this round due to a stupid analysis but come on now we all voted for @ChebyshevII PEwith our reasoning and turned out to be a townie... anyways I am a townie don't want my team to loose... I will be backing up @jean15paul_PE from now on since I believe he is probably a townie very clearly....


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> Wow...that was fast. SUSPISH.


Nah, soft toys from Bark don't last long at all


----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ

Also noticed @RBHeadge PEis dead now who was most voted by @txjennah PE....and @RBHeadge PEwas targeting @DuranDuran... so he was on the right path and was killed by @txjennah PE


----------



## txjennah PE

harshaPEAZ said:


> Also noticed @RBHeadge PEis dead now who was most voted by @txjennah PE....and @RBHeadge PEwas targeting @DuranDuran... so he was on the right path and was killed by @txjennah PE


I voted for @squaretaper LIT AF PEbased on your analysis. I didn't have a hand in RB's death - that was done by a Mafia nightkill.  But you probably have a better understanding of RB's death than I do at this point.  ¯\_(ツ)_/¯

I haven't been as active on this thread because it's a very busy time of year....but as you can see from Salty's spreadsheet, I've been voting every night.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

txjennah PE said:


> I voted for @squaretaper LIT AF PEbased on your analysis.


This is what happens every time you vote for me:


----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ

txjennah PE said:


> I voted for @squaretaper LIT AF PEbased on your analysis. I didn't have a hand in RB's death - that was done by a Mafia nightkill.  But you probably have a better understanding of RB's death than I do at this point.  ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
> 
> I haven't been as active on this thread because it's a very busy time of year....but as you can see from Salty's spreadsheet, I've been voting every night.


Is it busy time of the year .....hmmm ok ....


----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ

txjennah PE said:


> I voted for @squaretaper LIT AF PEbased on your analysis. I didn't have a hand in RB's death - that was done by a Mafia nightkill.  But you probably have a better understanding of RB's death than I do at this point.  ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
> 
> I haven't been as active on this thread because it's a very busy time of year....but as you can see from Salty's spreadsheet, I've been voting every night.


Also, mafia kill or your kill same thing potato patato...you voted for square only in the last vote I was talking about previous votes .... I don't see a vote for @DuranDuran or @CUniverse...People were giving reasons for them too...but you chose square based on my analysis and never chose the mafs based on other people's analysis when you were so busy...thinking to vote someone which is not a maf took very less time out of the busy schedule I guess...


----------



## DLD PE

harshaPEAZ said:


> Is it busy time of the year .....hmmm ok ....


"It's the most wonderful time of the year!"


----------



## DLD PE

harshaPEAZ said:


> Also noticed @RBHeadge PEis dead now who was most voted by @txjennah PE....and @RBHeadge PEwas targeting @DuranDuran... so he was on the right path and was killed by @txjennah PE


----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ

DuranDuran said:


> View attachment 20364


Just trying to throw people off again are we.... @DuranDuranI trusted you man ....never again.... you be the first to go whether townie or maf next game  lol


----------



## leggo PE

SIMPLY


----------



## DLD PE

harshaPEAZ said:


> Just trying to throw people off again are we.... @DuranDuranI trusted you man ....never again.... you be the first to go whether townie or maf next game  lol


 all in fun!  I was trying to find a clever moment to use that gif.  Love that movie lol.


----------



## txjennah PE

harshaPEAZ said:


> Also, mafia kill or your kill same thing potato patato...you voted for square only in the last vote I was talking about previous votes .... I don't see a vote for @DuranDuran or @CUniverse...People were giving reasons for them too...but you chose square based on my analysis and never chose the mafs based on other people's analysis when you were so busy...thinking to vote someone which is not a maf took very less time out of the busy schedule I guess...


I didn't vote for either of them, but doesn't mean I'm maf. Duran also voted for @CUniverse, which you're conveniently forgetting.  And you were so sure that @DuranDuran was a townie yesterday...but am now trying to paint me as Maf?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

harshaPEAZ said:


> harshaPEAZ said:
> 
> 
> 
> Man I am throwing my entire analysis out of the window and starting fresh..... I feel like I am shooting in the dark.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @SaltySteve I am voting for @txjennah PEas I don't see any votes from him/her to either @DuranDuranor @CUniverse... Also he/she is too quiet don't know what's up with that. Also, now conveniently targeting me coz I can't defend a wrong analysis.... playing smart I guess. I assume I am dead this round due to a stupid analysis but come on now we all voted for @ChebyshevII PEwith our reasoning and turned out to be a townie... anyways I am a townie don't want my team to loose... I will be backing up @jean15paul_PE from now on since I believe he is probably a townie very clearly....
Click to expand...

You're on the right track. @chart94 has a very comprehensive summary below:



chart94 said:


> Basically from analysis
> 
> townie+++
> 
> 
> jean
> 
> vhab
> 
> chart
> 
> townie+
> 
> 
> harsha
> 
> lycee
> 
> neutral
> 
> 
> square
> 
> beccabun
> 
> mafia+++
> 
> 
> txjen
> 
> doth










rebecca1 said:


> Woodstock isn’t doing too good today though...
> 
> View attachment 20363




Wow, that didn't take long at all! What are you feeding him/her?



harshaPEAZ said:


> Just trying to throw people off again are we.... @DuranDuranI trusted you man ....never again.... you be the first to go whether townie or maf next game  lol


That's usually how this game plays out. Vote out the maf and/or winners from the previous round.


----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ

txjennah PE said:


> I didn't vote for either of them, but doesn't mean I'm maf. Duran also voted for @CUniverse, which you're conveniently forgetting.  And you were so sure that @DuranDuran was a townie yesterday...but am now trying to paint me as Maf?


Well we'll see....wonder how you getting time out of your busy schedule to defend yourself today....  byee please focus on work


----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ

So we are 9 people left.... do we have 3 more mafs between us or 2? I thought there were 5. If we have 5 we might just get this round and another two to play before the game ends.


----------



## txjennah PE

harshaPEAZ said:


> Well we'll see....wonder how you getting time out of your busy schedule to defend yourself today....  byee please focus on work


Haha nice deflection. I do think you know how many mafia there's left though


----------



## DLD PE

harshaPEAZ said:


> So we are 9 people left.... do we have 3 more mafs between us or 2? I thought there were 5. If we have 5 we might just get this round and another two to play before the game ends.


I think you might be correct.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

@SaltySteve I vote for @txjennah PE


----------



## SaltySteve PE

Latest vote update. Everyone double check me. I don't think I missed anyone....hopefully.


 


 


12/23


12/22


12/21


12/18


12/17


12/16


12/15


Vote Count


Player


Votes For


Votes For


Votes For


Votes For


Votes For


Votes For


Votes For


0


tj_PE


x


x


x


x


x


x


harshaPEAZ


1


rebecca1


 


rebecca1


vhab49_PE


ChebyshevII PE


chart94


CUniverse


 


0


DuranDuran (M)


x


jean15paul_PE


EyehatethePEexam


EyehatethePEexam


ChebyshevII PE


CUniverse


EyehatethePEexam


0


vhab49_PE


 


txjennah PE


harshaPEAZ


vhab49_PE


TrickShotG


TrickShotG


JayKay PE


0


jean15paul_PE


txjennah PE


DuranDuran


DuranDuran


ChebyshevII PE


ChebyshevII PE


ChebyshevII PE


Dothracki


0


NikR_PE


x


x


x


vhab49_PE


Dothracki


RoarBark


RoarBark


0


chart94


txjennah PE


DuranDuran


chart94


rebecca1


jean15paul_PE


rebecca1


Dothracki


0


squaretaper LIT AF PE


rebecca1


DuranDuran


DuranDuran


squaretaper LIT AF PE


RBHeadge PE


Roarbark


fowler


0


JayKay PE


x


x


JayKay PE


EyehatethePEexam


RBHeadge PE


CUniverse


ChebyshevII PE


0


RBHeadge PE


x


DuranDuran


DuranDuran


RBHeadge PE


txjennah PE


LyceeFruit PE


 


0


LyceeFruit PE


harshaPEAZ


DuranDuran


EyehatethePEexam


EyehatethePEexam


CUniverse


CUniverse


RoarBark


3


txjennah PE


harshaPEAZ


squaretaper LIT AF PE


RBHeadge PE


vhab49_PE


RBHeadge PE


squaretaper LIT AF PE


 


0


Roarbark


x


x


x


x


x


CUniverse


fowler


0


Dothracki


 


DuranDuran


EyehatethePEexam


ChebyshevII PE


CUniverse


 


ChebyshevII PE


0


EyehatethePEexam


x


x


EyehatethePEexam


EyehatethePEexam


CUniverse


RoarBark


ChebyshevII PE


0


fowler


x


x


x


x


x


x


LyceeFruit PE


0


ChebyshevII PE


x


x


x


ChebyshevII PE


DuranDuran


RoarBark


Dothracki


0


CUniverse (M)


x


x


x


x


TrickShotG


RoarBark


 


0


MadamPirate PE


x


x


x


x


x


TrickShotG


 


2


harshaPEAZ


txjennah PE


squaretaper LIT AF PE


jean15paul_PE


ChebyshevII PE


CUniverse


RoarBark


Roarbark


0


TrickShotG


x


x


x


x


CUniverse


CUniverse


fowler


 


 


 


 


 


 


 


 


 


 


Town Vote:


 


DuranDuran


EyehatethePEexam


ChebyshevII PE


CUniverse (M)


RoarBark


fowler


 


Mafia Kill:


 


RBHeadge PE


JayKay PE


NikR_PE


TrickShotG


MadamPirate PE


tj_PE


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

chart94 said:


> Basically from analysis
> 
> townie+++
> 
> 
> jean
> 
> vhab
> 
> chart
> 
> townie+
> 
> 
> harsha
> 
> lycee
> 
> neutral
> 
> 
> square
> 
> beccabun
> 
> mafia+++
> 
> 
> txjen
> 
> doth


I agree with this analysis


----------



## txjennah PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> @SaltySteve I vote for @txjennah PE


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

txjennah PE said:


>


Conan O'Brien and Marshawn Lynch... that must have been a party


----------



## beccabun PE

@SaltySteveI vote for @txjennah PE


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Are we playing tomorrow?  Or picking up again on Mon Dec 28?


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

harshaPEAZ said:


> I think I am getting highly suspicious of @vhab49_PEhe kept voting for @TrickShotGwhen he was after @CUniverse... trying to save a mafia were u?  @SaltySteveI change my vote to @vhab49_PEthough I still think @jean15paul_PE is also a mafia but will come to him next round if mafia doesn’t kill me by then


I don't know why this is quoting you. @SaltySteve I vote for @txjennah PE


----------



## txjennah PE

rebecca1 said:


> @SaltySteveI vote for @txjennah PE


----------



## txjennah PE

vhab49_PE said:


> I don't know why this is quoting you. @SaltySteve I vote for @txjennah PE


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

txjennah PE said:


>


Why you looking at me longingly like that?


----------



## beccabun PE

txjennah PE said:


>


I just want to say, if you end up being maf:


----------



## txjennah PE

vhab49_PE said:


> Why you looking at me longingly like that?


Because look at me. I'm so sweet. How could I be maf


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

txjennah PE said:


> Because look at me. I'm so sweet. How could I be maf



its a bowl of baby otters.


----------



## txjennah PE

rebecca1 said:


> I just want to say, if you end up being maf:


----------



## SaltySteve PE

@Dothracki I still need a vote from you!


 


 


12/23


12/22


12/21


12/18


12/17


12/16


12/15


Vote Count


Player


Votes For


Votes For


Votes For


Votes For


Votes For


Votes For


Votes For


0


tj_PE


x


x


x


x


x


x


harshaPEAZ


1


rebecca1


txjennah PE


rebecca1


vhab49_PE


ChebyshevII PE


chart94


CUniverse


 


0


DuranDuran (M)


x


jean15paul_PE


EyehatethePEexam


EyehatethePEexam


ChebyshevII PE


CUniverse


EyehatethePEexam


0


vhab49_PE


txjennah PE


txjennah PE


harshaPEAZ


vhab49_PE


TrickShotG


TrickShotG


JayKay PE


0


jean15paul_PE


txjennah PE


DuranDuran


DuranDuran


ChebyshevII PE


ChebyshevII PE


ChebyshevII PE


Dothracki


0


NikR_PE


x


x


x


vhab49_PE


Dothracki


RoarBark


RoarBark


0


chart94


txjennah PE


DuranDuran


chart94


rebecca1


jean15paul_PE


rebecca1


Dothracki


0


squaretaper LIT AF PE


rebecca1


DuranDuran


DuranDuran


squaretaper LIT AF PE


RBHeadge PE


Roarbark


fowler


0


JayKay PE


x


x


JayKay PE


EyehatethePEexam


RBHeadge PE


CUniverse


ChebyshevII PE


0


RBHeadge PE


x


DuranDuran


DuranDuran


RBHeadge PE


txjennah PE


LyceeFruit PE


 


0


LyceeFruit PE


harshaPEAZ


DuranDuran


EyehatethePEexam


EyehatethePEexam


CUniverse


CUniverse


RoarBark


5


txjennah PE


harshaPEAZ


squaretaper LIT AF PE


RBHeadge PE


vhab49_PE


RBHeadge PE


squaretaper LIT AF PE


 


0


Roarbark


x


x


x


x


x


CUniverse


fowler


0


@Dothracki


 


DuranDuran


EyehatethePEexam


ChebyshevII PE


CUniverse


 


ChebyshevII PE


0


EyehatethePEexam


x


x


EyehatethePEexam


EyehatethePEexam


CUniverse


RoarBark


ChebyshevII PE


0


fowler


x


x


x


x


x


x


LyceeFruit PE


0


ChebyshevII PE


x


x


x


ChebyshevII PE


DuranDuran


RoarBark


Dothracki


0


CUniverse (M)


x


x


x


x


TrickShotG


RoarBark


 


0


MadamPirate PE


x


x


x


x


x


TrickShotG


 


2


harshaPEAZ


txjennah PE


squaretaper LIT AF PE


jean15paul_PE


ChebyshevII PE


CUniverse


RoarBark


Roarbark


0


TrickShotG


x


x


x


x


CUniverse


CUniverse


fowler


 


 


 


 


 


 


 


 


 


 


Town Vote:


 


DuranDuran


EyehatethePEexam


ChebyshevII PE


CUniverse (M)


RoarBark


fowler


 


Mafia Kill:


 


RBHeadge PE


JayKay PE


NikR_PE


TrickShotG


MadamPirate PE


tj_PE


----------



## Dothracki PE

@SaltySteve I vote for @txjennah PE as per my earlier reads


----------



## txjennah PE

Dothracki said:


> @SaltySteve I vote for @txjennah PE as per my earlier reads


----------



## txjennah PE

I THOUGHT WE WERE ALL FRIENDS IN HERE?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

txjennah PE said:


> I THOUGHT WE WERE ALL FRIENDS IN HERE?


THERE ARE NO FRIENDS HERE, ONLY TEMPORARY ALLIANCES OF CONVENIENCE MUAHAHAHAHA.


----------



## SaltySteve PE

I think we'll lose people if we play past today. If everyone is OK with it lets plan on picking back up Monday.


 


 


12/23


12/22


12/21


12/18


12/17


12/16


12/15


Vote Count


Player


Votes For


Votes For


Votes For


Votes For


Votes For


Votes For


Votes For


0


tj_PE


x


x


x


x


x


x


harshaPEAZ


1


rebecca1


txjennah PE


rebecca1


vhab49_PE


ChebyshevII PE


chart94


CUniverse


 


0


DuranDuran (M)


x


jean15paul_PE


EyehatethePEexam


EyehatethePEexam


ChebyshevII PE


CUniverse


EyehatethePEexam


0


vhab49_PE


txjennah PE


txjennah PE


harshaPEAZ


vhab49_PE


TrickShotG


TrickShotG


JayKay PE


0


jean15paul_PE


txjennah PE


DuranDuran


DuranDuran


ChebyshevII PE


ChebyshevII PE


ChebyshevII PE


Dothracki


0


NikR_PE


x


x


x


vhab49_PE


Dothracki


RoarBark


RoarBark


0


chart94


txjennah PE


DuranDuran


chart94


rebecca1


jean15paul_PE


rebecca1


Dothracki


0


squaretaper LIT AF PE


rebecca1


DuranDuran


DuranDuran


squaretaper LIT AF PE


RBHeadge PE


Roarbark


fowler


0


JayKay PE


x


x


JayKay PE


EyehatethePEexam


RBHeadge PE


CUniverse


ChebyshevII PE


0


RBHeadge PE


x


DuranDuran


DuranDuran


RBHeadge PE


txjennah PE


LyceeFruit PE


 


0


LyceeFruit PE


harshaPEAZ


DuranDuran


EyehatethePEexam


EyehatethePEexam


CUniverse


CUniverse


RoarBark


6


txjennah PE


harshaPEAZ


squaretaper LIT AF PE


RBHeadge PE


vhab49_PE


RBHeadge PE


squaretaper LIT AF PE


 


0


Roarbark


x


x


x


x


x


CUniverse


fowler


0


Dothracki


txjennah PE


DuranDuran


EyehatethePEexam


ChebyshevII PE


CUniverse


 


ChebyshevII PE


0


EyehatethePEexam


x


x


EyehatethePEexam


EyehatethePEexam


CUniverse


RoarBark


ChebyshevII PE


0


fowler


x


x


x


x


x


x


LyceeFruit PE


0


ChebyshevII PE


x


x


x


ChebyshevII PE


DuranDuran


RoarBark


Dothracki


0


CUniverse (M)


x


x


x


x


TrickShotG


RoarBark


 


0


MadamPirate PE


x


x


x


x


x


TrickShotG


 


2


harshaPEAZ


txjennah PE


squaretaper LIT AF PE


jean15paul_PE


ChebyshevII PE


CUniverse


RoarBark


Roarbark


0


TrickShotG


x


x


x


x


CUniverse


CUniverse


fowler


 


 


 


 


 


 


 


 


 


 


Town Vote:


 


DuranDuran


EyehatethePEexam


ChebyshevII PE


CUniverse (M)


RoarBark


fowler


 


Mafia Kill:


 


RBHeadge PE


JayKay PE


NikR_PE


TrickShotG


MadamPirate PE


tj_PE


----------



## txjennah PE

SaltySteve said:


> I think we'll lose people if we play past today. If everyone is OK with it lets plan on picking back up Monday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 12/23
> 
> 
> 12/22
> 
> 
> 12/21
> 
> 
> 12/18
> 
> 
> 12/17
> 
> 
> 12/16
> 
> 
> 12/15
> 
> 
> Vote Count
> 
> 
> Player
> 
> 
> Votes For
> 
> 
> Votes For
> 
> 
> Votes For
> 
> 
> Votes For
> 
> 
> Votes For
> 
> 
> Votes For
> 
> 
> Votes For
> 
> 
> 0
> 
> 
> tj_PE
> 
> 
> x
> 
> 
> x
> 
> 
> x
> 
> 
> x
> 
> 
> x
> 
> 
> x
> 
> 
> harshaPEAZ
> 
> 
> 1
> 
> 
> rebecca1
> 
> 
> txjennah PE
> 
> 
> rebecca1
> 
> 
> vhab49_PE
> 
> 
> ChebyshevII PE
> 
> 
> chart94
> 
> 
> CUniverse
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 0
> 
> 
> DuranDuran (M)
> 
> 
> x
> 
> 
> jean15paul_PE
> 
> 
> EyehatethePEexam
> 
> 
> EyehatethePEexam
> 
> 
> ChebyshevII PE
> 
> 
> CUniverse
> 
> 
> EyehatethePEexam
> 
> 
> 0
> 
> 
> vhab49_PE
> 
> 
> txjennah PE
> 
> 
> txjennah PE
> 
> 
> harshaPEAZ
> 
> 
> vhab49_PE
> 
> 
> TrickShotG
> 
> 
> TrickShotG
> 
> 
> JayKay PE
> 
> 
> 0
> 
> 
> jean15paul_PE
> 
> 
> txjennah PE
> 
> 
> DuranDuran
> 
> 
> DuranDuran
> 
> 
> ChebyshevII PE
> 
> 
> ChebyshevII PE
> 
> 
> ChebyshevII PE
> 
> 
> Dothracki
> 
> 
> 0
> 
> 
> NikR_PE
> 
> 
> x
> 
> 
> x
> 
> 
> x
> 
> 
> vhab49_PE
> 
> 
> Dothracki
> 
> 
> RoarBark
> 
> 
> RoarBark
> 
> 
> 0
> 
> 
> chart94
> 
> 
> txjennah PE
> 
> 
> DuranDuran
> 
> 
> chart94
> 
> 
> rebecca1
> 
> 
> jean15paul_PE
> 
> 
> rebecca1
> 
> 
> Dothracki
> 
> 
> 0
> 
> 
> squaretaper LIT AF PE
> 
> 
> rebecca1
> 
> 
> DuranDuran
> 
> 
> DuranDuran
> 
> 
> squaretaper LIT AF PE
> 
> 
> RBHeadge PE
> 
> 
> Roarbark
> 
> 
> fowler
> 
> 
> 0
> 
> 
> JayKay PE
> 
> 
> x
> 
> 
> x
> 
> 
> JayKay PE
> 
> 
> EyehatethePEexam
> 
> 
> RBHeadge PE
> 
> 
> CUniverse
> 
> 
> ChebyshevII PE
> 
> 
> 0
> 
> 
> RBHeadge PE
> 
> 
> x
> 
> 
> DuranDuran
> 
> 
> DuranDuran
> 
> 
> RBHeadge PE
> 
> 
> txjennah PE
> 
> 
> LyceeFruit PE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 0
> 
> 
> LyceeFruit PE
> 
> 
> harshaPEAZ
> 
> 
> DuranDuran
> 
> 
> EyehatethePEexam
> 
> 
> EyehatethePEexam
> 
> 
> CUniverse
> 
> 
> CUniverse
> 
> 
> RoarBark
> 
> 
> 6
> 
> 
> txjennah PE
> 
> 
> harshaPEAZ
> 
> 
> squaretaper LIT AF PE
> 
> 
> RBHeadge PE
> 
> 
> vhab49_PE
> 
> 
> RBHeadge PE
> 
> 
> squaretaper LIT AF PE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 0
> 
> 
> Roarbark
> 
> 
> x
> 
> 
> x
> 
> 
> x
> 
> 
> x
> 
> 
> x
> 
> 
> CUniverse
> 
> 
> fowler
> 
> 
> 0
> 
> 
> Dothracki
> 
> 
> txjennah PE
> 
> 
> DuranDuran
> 
> 
> EyehatethePEexam
> 
> 
> ChebyshevII PE
> 
> 
> CUniverse
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChebyshevII PE
> 
> 
> 0
> 
> 
> EyehatethePEexam
> 
> 
> x
> 
> 
> x
> 
> 
> EyehatethePEexam
> 
> 
> EyehatethePEexam
> 
> 
> CUniverse
> 
> 
> RoarBark
> 
> 
> ChebyshevII PE
> 
> 
> 0
> 
> 
> fowler
> 
> 
> x
> 
> 
> x
> 
> 
> x
> 
> 
> x
> 
> 
> x
> 
> 
> x
> 
> 
> LyceeFruit PE
> 
> 
> 0
> 
> 
> ChebyshevII PE
> 
> 
> x
> 
> 
> x
> 
> 
> x
> 
> 
> ChebyshevII PE
> 
> 
> DuranDuran
> 
> 
> RoarBark
> 
> 
> Dothracki
> 
> 
> 0
> 
> 
> CUniverse (M)
> 
> 
> x
> 
> 
> x
> 
> 
> x
> 
> 
> x
> 
> 
> TrickShotG
> 
> 
> RoarBark
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 0
> 
> 
> MadamPirate PE
> 
> 
> x
> 
> 
> x
> 
> 
> x
> 
> 
> x
> 
> 
> x
> 
> 
> TrickShotG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2
> 
> 
> harshaPEAZ
> 
> 
> txjennah PE
> 
> 
> squaretaper LIT AF PE
> 
> 
> jean15paul_PE
> 
> 
> ChebyshevII PE
> 
> 
> CUniverse
> 
> 
> RoarBark
> 
> 
> Roarbark
> 
> 
> 0
> 
> 
> TrickShotG
> 
> 
> x
> 
> 
> x
> 
> 
> x
> 
> 
> x
> 
> 
> CUniverse
> 
> 
> CUniverse
> 
> 
> fowler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Town Vote:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuranDuran
> 
> 
> EyehatethePEexam
> 
> 
> ChebyshevII PE
> 
> 
> CUniverse (M)
> 
> 
> RoarBark
> 
> 
> fowler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mafia Kill:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RBHeadge PE
> 
> 
> JayKay PE
> 
> 
> NikR_PE
> 
> 
> TrickShotG
> 
> 
> MadamPirate PE
> 
> 
> tj_PE


Sounds good. I'm good with calling it for tonight if everyone else is.


----------



## Dothracki PE

Okay with me @SaltySteve


----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ

txjennah PE said:


> I THOUGHT WE WERE ALL FRIENDS IN HERE?


You are not allowed to sit with ussss if u have a busy schedule


----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ

txjennah PE said:


> Sounds good. I'm good with calling it for tonight if everyone else is.


That was quick  I would love to play over the weekend but if we are going to loose people won’t be fun... but we are so close... can we please play


----------



## SaltySteve PE

TIME!!!! 

@txjennah PE was lynched. She turned out to be mafia as many of you suspected.



harshaPEAZ said:


> That was quick  I would love to play over the weekend but if we are going to loose people won’t be fun... but we are so close... can we please play


If you can get everyone to agree I'll be more than happy to mod over the holiday. The wife and I have covid and are quarantining. Fortunately, Salty Jr. was with the grandparents when we came down with it so xmas is on hold until the end of the month.


----------



## SaltySteve PE

Mod: SaltySteve


 


 


 


 


 


 


 


 


 


12/23


12/22


12/21


12/18


12/17


12/16


12/15


Vote Count


Player


Votes For


Votes For


Votes For


Votes For


Votes For


Votes For


Votes For


0


tj_PE


x


x


x


x


x


x


harshaPEAZ


1


@rebecca1


txjennah PE


rebecca1


vhab49_PE


ChebyshevII PE


chart94


CUniverse


 


0


DuranDuran (M)


x


jean15paul_PE


EyehatethePEexam


EyehatethePEexam


ChebyshevII PE


CUniverse


EyehatethePEexam


0


@vhab49_PE


txjennah PE


txjennah PE


harshaPEAZ


vhab49_PE


TrickShotG


TrickShotG


JayKay PE


0


@jean15paul_PE


txjennah PE


DuranDuran


DuranDuran


ChebyshevII PE


ChebyshevII PE


ChebyshevII PE


Dothracki


0


NikR_PE


x


x


x


vhab49_PE


Dothracki


RoarBark


RoarBark


0


@chart94


txjennah PE


DuranDuran


chart94


rebecca1


jean15paul_PE


rebecca1


Dothracki


0


@squaretaper LIT AF PE


rebecca1


DuranDuran


DuranDuran


squaretaper LIT AF PE


RBHeadge PE


Roarbark


fowler


0


JayKay PE


x


x


JayKay PE


EyehatethePEexam


RBHeadge PE


CUniverse


ChebyshevII PE


0


RBHeadge PE


x


DuranDuran


DuranDuran


RBHeadge PE


txjennah PE


LyceeFruit PE


 


0


@LyceeFruit PE


harshaPEAZ


DuranDuran


EyehatethePEexam


EyehatethePEexam


CUniverse


CUniverse


RoarBark


6


txjennah PE (M)


harshaPEAZ


squaretaper LIT AF PE


RBHeadge PE


vhab49_PE


RBHeadge PE


squaretaper LIT AF PE


 


0


Roarbark


x


x


x


x


x


CUniverse


fowler


0


Dothracki


txjennah PE


DuranDuran


EyehatethePEexam


ChebyshevII PE


CUniverse


 


ChebyshevII PE


0


 EyehatethePEexam


x


x


EyehatethePEexam


EyehatethePEexam


CUniverse


RoarBark


ChebyshevII PE


0


fowler


x


x


x


x


x


x


LyceeFruit PE


0


ChebyshevII PE


x


x


x


ChebyshevII PE


DuranDuran


RoarBark


Dothracki


0


CUniverse (M)


x


x


x


x


TrickShotG


RoarBark


 


0


MadamPirate PE


x


x


x


x


x


TrickShotG


 


2


@harshaPEAZ


txjennah PE


squaretaper LIT AF PE


jean15paul_PE


ChebyshevII PE


CUniverse


RoarBark


Roarbark


0


TrickShotG


x


x


x


x


CUniverse


CUniverse


fowler


 


 


 


 


 


 


 


 


 


 


Town Vote:


txjennah PE (M)


DuranDuran (M)


EyehatethePEexam


ChebyshevII PE


CUniverse (M)


RoarBark


fowler


 


Mafia Kill:


 


RBHeadge PE


JayKay PE


NikR_PE


TrickShotG


MadamPirate PE


tj_PE


----------



## chart94 PE

SaltySteve said:


> TIME!!!!
> 
> @txjennah PE was lynched. She turned out to be mafia as many of you suspected.
> 
> If you can get everyone to agree I'll be more than happy to mod over the holiday. The wife and I have covid and are quarantining. Fortunately, Salty Jr. was with the grandparents when we came down with it so xmas is on hold until the end of the month.


Hope you guys feel better!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Get well soon!


----------



## txjennah PE

SaltySteve said:


> TIME!!!!
> 
> @txjennah PE was lynched. She turned out to be mafia as many of you suspected.
> 
> If you can get everyone to agree I'll be more than happy to mod over the holiday. The wife and I have covid and are quarantining. Fortunately, Salty Jr. was with the grandparents when we came down with it so xmas is on hold until the end of the month.


Oh no! I hope you all feel better soon!


----------



## txjennah PE

harshaPEAZ said:


> That was quick  I would love to play over the weekend but if we are going to loose people won’t be fun... but we are so close... can we please play


I'm actually still working so this was a very nice distraction today.

But I'm taking the 24th - 1st off, so the (very long) day is worth it.....


----------



## beccabun PE

SaltySteve said:


> If you can get everyone to agree I'll be more than happy to mod over the holiday. The wife and I have covid and are quarantining. Fortunately, Salty Jr. was with the grandparents when we came down with it so xmas is on hold until the end of the month.


Hope you and the family gets well soon! I’m working through the holidays so I’m down to play if it doesn’t inconvenience anyone else


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

SaltySteve said:


> TIME!!!!
> 
> @txjennah PE was lynched. She turned out to be mafia as many of you suspected.
> 
> If you can get everyone to agree I'll be more than happy to mod over the holiday. The wife and I have covid and are quarantining. Fortunately, Salty Jr. was with the grandparents when we came down with it so xmas is on hold until the end of the month.


Oh no @SaltySteve. Hope y'all recover quickly.

I'm fine with playing or not playing.

In in case I die tonight I'm calling my shot now. My next vote will be for @Dothracki. Him piling onto @txjennah PE feels like a distraction.


----------



## DLD PE

Oh no Salty!  Get well soon!


----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ

SaltySteve said:


> Mod: SaltySteve
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 12/23
> 
> 
> 12/22
> 
> 
> 12/21
> 
> 
> 12/18
> 
> 
> 12/17
> 
> 
> 12/16
> 
> 
> 12/15
> 
> 
> Vote Count
> 
> 
> Player
> 
> 
> Votes For
> 
> 
> Votes For
> 
> 
> Votes For
> 
> 
> Votes For
> 
> 
> Votes For
> 
> 
> Votes For
> 
> 
> Votes For
> 
> 
> 0
> 
> 
> tj_PE
> 
> 
> x
> 
> 
> x
> 
> 
> x
> 
> 
> x
> 
> 
> x
> 
> 
> x
> 
> 
> harshaPEAZ
> 
> 
> 1
> 
> 
> @rebecca1
> 
> 
> txjennah PE
> 
> 
> rebecca1
> 
> 
> vhab49_PE
> 
> 
> ChebyshevII PE
> 
> 
> chart94
> 
> 
> CUniverse
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 0
> 
> 
> DuranDuran (M)
> 
> 
> x
> 
> 
> jean15paul_PE
> 
> 
> EyehatethePEexam
> 
> 
> EyehatethePEexam
> 
> 
> ChebyshevII PE
> 
> 
> CUniverse
> 
> 
> EyehatethePEexam
> 
> 
> 0
> 
> 
> @vhab49_PE
> 
> 
> txjennah PE
> 
> 
> txjennah PE
> 
> 
> harshaPEAZ
> 
> 
> vhab49_PE
> 
> 
> TrickShotG
> 
> 
> TrickShotG
> 
> 
> JayKay PE
> 
> 
> 0
> 
> 
> @jean15paul_PE
> 
> 
> txjennah PE
> 
> 
> DuranDuran
> 
> 
> DuranDuran
> 
> 
> ChebyshevII PE
> 
> 
> ChebyshevII PE
> 
> 
> ChebyshevII PE
> 
> 
> Dothracki
> 
> 
> 0
> 
> 
> NikR_PE
> 
> 
> x
> 
> 
> x
> 
> 
> x
> 
> 
> vhab49_PE
> 
> 
> Dothracki
> 
> 
> RoarBark
> 
> 
> RoarBark
> 
> 
> 0
> 
> 
> @chart94
> 
> 
> txjennah PE
> 
> 
> DuranDuran
> 
> 
> chart94
> 
> 
> rebecca1
> 
> 
> jean15paul_PE
> 
> 
> rebecca1
> 
> 
> Dothracki
> 
> 
> 0
> 
> 
> @squaretaper LIT AF PE
> 
> 
> rebecca1
> 
> 
> DuranDuran
> 
> 
> DuranDuran
> 
> 
> squaretaper LIT AF PE
> 
> 
> RBHeadge PE
> 
> 
> Roarbark
> 
> 
> fowler
> 
> 
> 0
> 
> 
> JayKay PE
> 
> 
> x
> 
> 
> x
> 
> 
> JayKay PE
> 
> 
> EyehatethePEexam
> 
> 
> RBHeadge PE
> 
> 
> CUniverse
> 
> 
> ChebyshevII PE
> 
> 
> 0
> 
> 
> RBHeadge PE
> 
> 
> x
> 
> 
> DuranDuran
> 
> 
> DuranDuran
> 
> 
> RBHeadge PE
> 
> 
> txjennah PE
> 
> 
> LyceeFruit PE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 0
> 
> 
> @LyceeFruit PE
> 
> 
> harshaPEAZ
> 
> 
> DuranDuran
> 
> 
> EyehatethePEexam
> 
> 
> EyehatethePEexam
> 
> 
> CUniverse
> 
> 
> CUniverse
> 
> 
> RoarBark
> 
> 
> 6
> 
> 
> txjennah PE (M)
> 
> 
> harshaPEAZ
> 
> 
> squaretaper LIT AF PE
> 
> 
> RBHeadge PE
> 
> 
> vhab49_PE
> 
> 
> RBHeadge PE
> 
> 
> squaretaper LIT AF PE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 0
> 
> 
> Roarbark
> 
> 
> x
> 
> 
> x
> 
> 
> x
> 
> 
> x
> 
> 
> x
> 
> 
> CUniverse
> 
> 
> fowler
> 
> 
> 0
> 
> 
> Dothracki
> 
> 
> txjennah PE
> 
> 
> DuranDuran
> 
> 
> EyehatethePEexam
> 
> 
> ChebyshevII PE
> 
> 
> CUniverse
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChebyshevII PE
> 
> 
> 0
> 
> 
> EyehatethePEexam
> 
> 
> x
> 
> 
> x
> 
> 
> EyehatethePEexam
> 
> 
> EyehatethePEexam
> 
> 
> CUniverse
> 
> 
> RoarBark
> 
> 
> ChebyshevII PE
> 
> 
> 0
> 
> 
> fowler
> 
> 
> x
> 
> 
> x
> 
> 
> x
> 
> 
> x
> 
> 
> x
> 
> 
> x
> 
> 
> LyceeFruit PE
> 
> 
> 0
> 
> 
> ChebyshevII PE
> 
> 
> x
> 
> 
> x
> 
> 
> x
> 
> 
> ChebyshevII PE
> 
> 
> DuranDuran
> 
> 
> RoarBark
> 
> 
> Dothracki
> 
> 
> 0
> 
> 
> CUniverse (M)
> 
> 
> x
> 
> 
> x
> 
> 
> x
> 
> 
> x
> 
> 
> TrickShotG
> 
> 
> RoarBark
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 0
> 
> 
> MadamPirate PE
> 
> 
> x
> 
> 
> x
> 
> 
> x
> 
> 
> x
> 
> 
> x
> 
> 
> TrickShotG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2
> 
> 
> @harshaPEAZ
> 
> 
> txjennah PE
> 
> 
> squaretaper LIT AF PE
> 
> 
> jean15paul_PE
> 
> 
> ChebyshevII PE
> 
> 
> CUniverse
> 
> 
> RoarBark
> 
> 
> Roarbark
> 
> 
> 0
> 
> 
> TrickShotG
> 
> 
> x
> 
> 
> x
> 
> 
> x
> 
> 
> x
> 
> 
> CUniverse
> 
> 
> CUniverse
> 
> 
> fowler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Town Vote:
> 
> 
> txjennah PE (M)
> 
> 
> DuranDuran (M)
> 
> 
> EyehatethePEexam
> 
> 
> ChebyshevII PE
> 
> 
> CUniverse (M)
> 
> 
> RoarBark
> 
> 
> fowler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mafia Kill:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RBHeadge PE
> 
> 
> JayKay PE
> 
> 
> NikR_PE
> 
> 
> TrickShotG
> 
> 
> MadamPirate PE
> 
> 
> tj_PE






SaltySteve said:


> TIME!!!!
> 
> @txjennah PE was lynched. She turned out to be mafia as many of you suspected.
> 
> If you can get everyone to agree I'll be more than happy to mod over the holiday. The wife and I have covid and are quarantining. Fortunately, Salty Jr. was with the grandparents when we came down with it so xmas is on hold until the end of the month.


Hope you guys feel better @SaltySteve


----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ

txjennah PE said:


> I'm actually still working so this was a very nice distraction today.
> 
> But I'm taking the 24th - 1st off, so the (very long) day is worth it.....


Hahaha hope u had a good one... sorry for pulling ur leg the entire day  Well played


----------



## Dothracki PE

chart94 said:


> Basically from analysis
> 
> townie+++
> 
> 
> jean
> 
> vhab
> 
> chart
> 
> townie+
> 
> 
> harsha
> 
> lycee
> 
> neutral
> 
> 
> square
> 
> beccabun
> 
> mafia+++
> 
> 
> txjen
> 
> doth


I'm curious as to your reasoning behind labeling me as mafia+++.


----------



## Dothracki PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> Oh no @SaltySteve. Hope y'all recover quickly.
> 
> I'm fine with playing or not playing.
> 
> In in case I die tonight I'm calling my shot now. My next vote will be for @Dothracki. Him piling onto @txjennah PE feels like a distraction.


I voted for @txjennah PE because I've suspected her for a while now (you can check my reads). There is a voting mandate now, so while there was enough votes for her to be eliminated already, I might as well vote in case I forget to vote the next day.


----------



## Dothracki PE

Triple Post


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Feel better @SaltySteve &amp; Wife


----------



## SaltySteve PE

Thank you all! We're fine and have super mild symptoms. Mrs. Salty lost taste and smell but other than that I wouldn't have even suspected the 'Rona had gotten us.


----------



## SaltySteve PE

@jean15paul_PE made it through to get the his vaccination. Immediately after he noticed a tingle in his throat. He was super allergic to peanutbutter and this was progressing towards full blown reaction best he could tell. He reached for his epipen only to find that it had been picked from his pocket sometime in the waiting room. JP was killed by the mafia.


 


Mod: SaltySteve


 


 


 


 


 


 


12/23


12/23


12/22


12/21


Vote Count


Player


Votes For


Votes For


Votes For


Votes For


0


tj_PE


 


x


x


x


1


rebecca1


 


txjennah PE


rebecca1


vhab49_PE


0


DuranDuran (M)


 


x


jean15paul_PE


EyehatethePEexam


0


vhab49_PE


 


txjennah PE


txjennah PE


harshaPEAZ


0


jean15paul_PE


 


txjennah PE


DuranDuran


DuranDuran


0


NikR_PE


 


x


x


x


0


chart94


 


txjennah PE


DuranDuran


chart94


0


squaretaper LIT AF PE


 


rebecca1


DuranDuran


DuranDuran


0


JayKay PE


 


x


x


JayKay PE


0


RBHeadge PE


 


x


DuranDuran


DuranDuran


0


LyceeFruit PE


 


harshaPEAZ


DuranDuran


EyehatethePEexam


0


txjennah PE (M)


 


harshaPEAZ


squaretaper LIT AF PE


RBHeadge PE


0


Roarbark


 


x


x


x


0


Dothracki


 


txjennah PE


DuranDuran


EyehatethePEexam


0


EyehatethePEexam


 


x


x


EyehatethePEexam


0


fowler


 


x


x


x


0


ChebyshevII PE


 


x


x


x


0


CUniverse (M)


 


x


x


x


0


MadamPirate PE


 


x


x


x


2


harshaPEAZ


 


txjennah PE


squaretaper LIT AF PE


jean15paul_PE


0


TrickShotG


 


x


x


x


 


 


 


 


 


 


 


Town Vote:


 


txjennah PE (M)


DuranDuran (M)


EyehatethePEexam


 


Mafia Kill:


 


jean15paul_PE


RBHeadge PE


JayKay PE


----------



## SaltySteve PE

TRIPLE!!! Lets hold off on playing so everyone gets to play out the end. There's only 7 left and if one or two people decided to forgo playing it would sway the end of the game considerably.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

I think this is the longest maf game we've had


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> I think this is the longest maf game we've had


Is also the biggest group... or close at least.


----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ

SaltySteve said:


> TRIPLE!!! Lets hold off on playing so everyone gets to play out the end. There's only 7 left and if one or two people decided to forgo playing it would sway the end of the game considerably.


I agree... also poor @jean15paul_PE we knew it was coming...


----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ

I am confused between @Dothracki. @chart94 and @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

harshaPEAZ said:


> I agree... also poor @jean15paul_PE we knew it was coming...


I already had a target on my back. But I figured I'd emphasize it to see if the doc would save me. That didn't happen so I'm guessing the doc is dead. That's a useful bit of intel.


----------



## DLD PE

harshaPEAZ said:


> I am confused between @Dothracki. @chart94 and @squaretaper LIT AF PE


I can help you with that.


----------



## DLD PE

MERRY CHRISTMAS EVERYONE!


----------



## beccabun PE

Are we resuming play today?


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

hey @SaltySteve you guys ok? re: covid &amp; domestic terrorism in nashville


----------



## SaltySteve PE

beccabun PE said:


> Are we resuming play today?


Yes ma'am. I'm just getting my bearings and then I'll make some sort of post in a couple min.



LyceeFruit PE said:


> hey @SaltySteve you guys ok? re: covid &amp; domestic terrorism in nashville


We're good. Today marks the end of our quarantine. We're going to go pick up little Salty from his mamaw and do our official Family Christmas tonight I think. I heard about the Nashville bombing but other than that it didn't have any effects over here.


----------



## SaltySteve PE

And then there were 7.

7 left in the waiting room. Each more that 12 feet apart. Not because of social distancing but because their trust of those around them was proportional to the space between them. Alliances were starting to become obvious based on the distances between certain office mates. It was now midnight and most of the medical bay had gone dark. Any minute the nurse would come back for the next person to be vaccinated. Would that person make it to hear their name called? 


 


Mod: SaltySteve


 


 


 


 


 


 


 


 


 


 


12/28


12/23


12/22


12/21


12/18


12/17


12/16


12/15


Vote Count


Player


Votes For


Votes For


Votes For


Votes For


Votes For


Votes For


Votes For


Votes For


0


tj_PE


 


x


x


x


x


x


x


harshaPEAZ


0


@beccabun PE


 


txjennah PE


rebecca1


vhab49_PE


ChebyshevII PE


chart94


CUniverse


 


0


DuranDuran (M)


 


x


jean15paul_PE


EyehatethePEexam


EyehatethePEexam


ChebyshevII PE


CUniverse



EyehatethePEexam



0


@vhab49_PE


 


txjennah PE


txjennah PE


harshaPEAZ


vhab49_PE


TrickShotG


TrickShotG


JayKay PE


0


jean15paul_PE


 


txjennah PE


DuranDuran


DuranDuran


ChebyshevII PE


ChebyshevII PE


ChebyshevII PE


Dothracki


0


NikR_PE


 


x


x


x


vhab49_PE


Dothracki


RoarBark


RoarBark


0


@chart94


 


txjennah PE


DuranDuran


chart94


rebecca1


jean15paul_PE


rebecca1


Dothracki


0


@squaretaper LIT AF PE


 


rebecca1


DuranDuran


DuranDuran


squaretaper LIT AF PE


RBHeadge PE


Roarbark


fowler


0


JayKay PE


 


x


x


JayKay PE


EyehatethePEexam


RBHeadge PE


CUniverse


ChebyshevII PE


0


RBHeadge PE


 


x


DuranDuran


DuranDuran


RBHeadge PE


txjennah PE


LyceeFruit PE


 


0


@LyceeFruit PE


 


harshaPEAZ


DuranDuran


EyehatethePEexam


EyehatethePEexam


CUniverse


CUniverse


RoarBark


0


txjennah PE (M)


 


 harshaPEAZ


squaretaper LIT AF PE


RBHeadge PE


vhab49_PE


RBHeadge PE



squaretaper LIT AF PE



 


0


Roarbark


 


x


x


x


x


x


CUniverse


fowler


0


@Dothracki


 


txjennah PE


DuranDuran


EyehatethePEexam


ChebyshevII PE


CUniverse


 


ChebyshevII PE


0


EyehatethePEexam


 


x


x


EyehatethePEexam


EyehatethePEexam


CUniverse


RoarBark


ChebyshevII PE


0


fowler


 


x


x


x


x


x


x


LyceeFruit PE


0


ChebyshevII PE


 


x


x


x


ChebyshevII PE


DuranDuran


RoarBark


Dothracki


0


CUniverse (M)


 


x


x


x


x


TrickShotG


RoarBark


 


0


MadamPirate PE


 


x


x


x


x


x


TrickShotG


 


0


@harshaPEAZ


 


txjennah PE


squaretaper LIT AF PE


jean15paul_PE


ChebyshevII PE


CUniverse


RoarBark


Roarbark


0


TrickShotG


 


x


x


x


x


CUniverse


CUniverse


fowler


 


 


 


 


 


 


 


 


 


 


 


Town Vote:


 


txjennah PE (M)


DuranDuran (M)


EyehatethePEexam


ChebyshevII PE


CUniverse (M)


RoarBark


fowler


 


Mafia Kill:


 


jean15paul_PE


RBHeadge PE


JayKay PE


NikR_PE


TrickShotG


MadamPirate PE


tj_PE


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

I forgot what we were doing. I'll have to find time to go back and read.


----------



## SaltySteve PE

Chewing bubblegum and killin people....


----------



## beccabun PE

So the only people who didn't vote for @txjennah PEwere @squaretaper LIT AF PEand @LyceeFruit PE, that's definitely suspicious to me.


----------



## Dothracki PE

Catching up on my spreadsheet for voting order


----------



## DLD PE

SaltySteve said:


> Chewing bubblegum and killin people....
> 
> View attachment 20395


@SaltyStevethanks for giving the mafia an extra player for Christmas!


----------



## SaltySteve PE

DuranDuran said:


> @SaltyStevethanks for giving the mafia an extra player for Christmas!


I can neither confirm nor deny the existence of "extra" mafia members. This is the way.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

RIP @jean15paul_PE


----------



## chart94 PE

I vote for @Dothracki @SaltySteve


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

The remaining players hear echoes from the past ... could they be coming from the 



jean15paul_PE said:


> In in case I die tonight I'm calling my shot now. My next vote will be for @Dothracki. Him piling onto @txjennah PE feels like a distraction.


----------



## DLD PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> The remaining players hear echoes from the past ... could they be coming from the


----------



## DLD PE

DuranDuran said:


>


----------



## DLD PE




----------



## Dothracki PE

chart94 said:


> Basically from analysis
> 
> townie+++
> 
> 
> jean
> 
> vhab
> 
> chart
> 
> townie+
> 
> 
> harsha
> 
> lycee
> 
> neutral
> 
> 
> square
> 
> beccabun
> 
> mafia+++
> 
> 
> txjen
> 
> doth
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dothracki said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm curious as to your reasoning behind labeling me as mafia+++.
Click to expand...

I still haven't received a reply. Seems a little suspicious for you to suspect me without any reason other than I called you out as mafia earlier. My reasoning is based on your voting record, which has not really contributed towards any major vote during the first 5 days, and you have not been very actively participating. On day 5 you did not vote, even though I made a mistake to trust @DuranDuranon this day, you did not vote with JP and RBH, who have been proven to be townies. And you only voted for Duran on day 6 well after everyone else had.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

If the Doc or Cop is still alive, now might be a good time to indicate thusly.

For now I will honorJP's last wish, so @SaltySteve I vote for @Dothracki


----------



## Dothracki PE

vhab49_PE said:


> If the Doc or Cop is still alive, now might be a good time to indicate thusly.
> 
> For now I will honorJP's last wish, so @SaltySteve I vote for @Dothracki


Not a good vote. Wouldn't it seem rather convenient that JP suggested to vote for me in case he was killed and then he was in fact nightkilled? The mafia is just pinning the blame on me now.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Dothracki said:


> Not a good vote. Wouldn't it seem rather convenient that JP suggested to vote for me in case he was killed and then he was in fact nightkilled? The mafia is just pinning the blame on me now.


So you are a vanilla townie?


----------



## Dothracki PE

vhab49_PE said:


> So you are a vanilla townie?


That is correct, as I've said many times this round.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Dothracki said:


> Not a good vote. Wouldn't it seem rather convenient that JP suggested to vote for me in case he was killed and then he was in fact nightkilled? The mafia is just pinning the blame on me now.


But since JP was night killed, he's obvs not maf so I don't get your logic.

(Also tbh I've got a ragging headache so brain power is v low today. I ended up leaving work)


----------



## chart94 PE

vhab49_PE said:


> So you are a vanilla townie?


This.



Dothracki said:


> That is correct, as I've said many times this round.


No you are not. You are not a regular vanilla townie. You are mafia.


----------



## Dothracki PE

chart94 said:


> This.
> 
> No you are not. You are not a regular vanilla townie. You are mafia.


----------



## chart94 PE

Dothracki said:


>


You used snape as your cover? Legit a two faced villain?


----------



## beccabun PE

chart94 said:


> You used snape as your cover? Legit a two faced villain?


whoa whoa whoa Severus Snape protected Harry and sacrificed his life for the good cause.


----------



## chart94 PE

beccabun PE said:


> whoa whoa whoa Severus Snape protected Harry and sacrificed his life for the good cause.


He had selfish reasons. His love for lily. Still not a nice guy.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

SPOILERS!!!!!


----------



## Dothracki PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> But since JP was night killed, he's obvs not maf so I don't get your logic.
> 
> (Also tbh I've got a ragging headache so brain power is v low today. I ended up leaving work)


Sorry to hear Lycee! Feel better!

I was just saying that JP wrongfully suspected me as a mafia and suggested everyone vote for me next. The mafia then nightkilled JP, which would lead everyone to think that I am mafia and killed him out of spite. If I really was mafia, that would be extremely bad move for me to do that.


----------



## beccabun PE

chart94 said:


> He had selfish reasons. His love for lily. Still not a nice guy.


Well sure, he's not a nice guy and his intentions weren't great, but overall the "good" of his actions outweighed the "bad" of his intentions.


----------



## DLD PE

chart94 said:


> He had selfish reasons. His love for lily. Still not a nice guy.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> SPOILERS!!!!!


I would like to know what the statute of limitation on spoilers is... both the books and the movies have been out a minute.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> SPOILERS!!!!!






vhab49_PE said:


> I would like to know what the statute of limitation on spoilers is... both the books and the movies have been out a minute.


Yeah long expired. I mean HP7 came out in like 2007.


----------



## SaltySteve PE

Still missing votes from the majority of you. Back to my Transmission and Distribution Lectures.


 


Mod: SaltySteve


 


 


 


 


 


 


12/28


12/23


12/22


12/21


Vote Count


Player


Votes For


Votes For


Votes For


Votes For


0


tj_PE


 


x


x


x


0


@beccabun PE


 


txjennah PE


rebecca1


vhab49_PE


0


DuranDuran (M)


 


x


jean15paul_PE


EyehatethePEexam


0


vhab49_PE


Dothracki


txjennah PE


txjennah PE


harshaPEAZ


0


jean15paul_PE


 


txjennah PE


DuranDuran


DuranDuran


0


NikR_PE


 


x


x


x


0


chart94


Dothracki


txjennah PE


DuranDuran


chart94


0


@squaretaper LIT AF PE


 


rebecca1


DuranDuran


DuranDuran


0


JayKay PE


 


x


x


JayKay PE


0


RBHeadge PE


 


x


DuranDuran


DuranDuran


0


@LyceeFruit PE


 


harshaPEAZ


DuranDuran


EyehatethePEexam


0


txjennah PE (M)


 


harshaPEAZ


squaretaper LIT AF PE


RBHeadge PE


0


Roarbark


 


x


x


x


2


@Dothracki


 


txjennah PE


DuranDuran


EyehatethePEexam


0


EyehatethePEexam


 


x


x


EyehatethePEexam


0


fowler


 


x


x


x


0


ChebyshevII PE


 


x


x


x


0


CUniverse (M)


 


x


x


x


0


MadamPirate PE


 


x


x


x


0


@harshaPEAZ


 


txjennah PE


squaretaper LIT AF PE


jean15paul_PE


0


TrickShotG


 


x


x


x


 


 


 


 


 


 


 


Town Vote:


 


txjennah PE (M)


DuranDuran (M)


EyehatethePEexam


 


Mafia Kill:


 


jean15paul_PE


RBHeadge PE


JayKay PE


----------



## SaltySteve PE

I...CANT....WAIIIT...for tonights KILL. I just found the best gif evar!!!!!


----------



## Dothracki PE

@SaltySteve I vote for @chart94 as he has yet to provide any evidence for his claim that I am mafia, despite me asking several times, as well as my previous posts that explain my thoughts on my reasoning for him being mafia.


----------



## DLD PE

SaltySteve said:


> I...CANT....WAIIIT...for tonights KILL. I just found the best gif evar!!!!!


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

@SaltySteve no brain power. boyfriend picked @chart94 for me


----------



## beccabun PE

@chart94 you've been very quiet up until now, and I don't think you've given any reasoning on why you think that dothracki is mafia. @Dothracki do you have any reasoning for chart? I don't want to go into the vote blind when we're this close to the end.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

vhab49_PE said:


> I would like to know what the statute of limitation on spoilers is... both the books and the movies have been out a minute.






LyceeFruit PE said:


> Yeah long expired. I mean HP7 came out in like 2007.


Yeah, I was joking. Although I haven't seen the movies or read the books, I don't expect people to avoid spoilers at this point.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

I have intel that indicates @Dothracki is not being 100% honest with us. Just saying.

For all we know there are 2 mafs left, and Chart could be one, and beccabun could be one... but Doth.... I am pretty sure he is one. Despite his proclamation as pure vanilla townie.


----------



## chart94 PE

Dothracki said:


> @SaltySteve I vote for @chart94 as he has yet to provide any evidence for his claim that I am mafia, despite me asking several times, as well as my previous posts that explain my thoughts on my reasoning for him being mafia.


I am the cop. You came back as not regular townie. That is my evidence.


----------



## beccabun PE

vhab49_PE said:


> I have intel that indicates @Dothracki is not being 100% honest with us. Just saying.
> 
> For all we know there are 2 mafs left, and Chart could be one, and beccabun could be one... but Doth.... I am pretty sure he is one. Despite his proclamation as pure vanilla townie.


that's pretty darn convincing. @SaltySteveI vote for @Dothracki


----------



## chart94 PE

beccabun PE said:


> @chart94 you've been very quiet up until now, and I don't think you've given any reasoning on why you think that dothracki is mafia. @Dothracki do you have any reasoning for chart? I don't want to go into the vote blind when we're this close to the end.


The reason I have been quiet is to gather intel on the mafia without bringing attention to myself. Given we now have a scenario where the town might side with the mafia over the cop, it was time to reveal myself and hopefully allow the town to still win even if there is one mafia memeber left and I get nightjilled tonight


----------



## beccabun PE

chart94 said:


> The reason I have been quiet is to gather intel on the mafia without bringing attention to myself. Given we now have a scenario where the town might side with the mafia over the cop, it was time to reveal myself and hopefully allow the town to still win even if there is one mafia memeber left and I get nightjilled tonight


gotcha, i'm still learning everyone's game play, and i remember people saying that quiet is suspicious. I hope you don't get nightjilled tonight, which i assume is when a newspaper publishes an op-ed about how if you're not a medical doctor then you shouldn't get to be called Dr. Jill Biden.


----------



## beccabun PE

beccabun PE said:


> gotcha, i'm still learning everyone's game play, and i remember people saying that quiet is suspicious. I hope you don't get nightjilled tonight, which i assume is when a newspaper publishes an op-ed about how if you're not a medical doctor then you shouldn't get to be called Dr. Jill Biden.


this is a terrible joke please ignore me


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

beccabun PE said:


> this is a terrible joke please ignore me


hahaha


----------



## DLD PE

vhab49_PE said:


> hahaha


That's a terrible joke.  You shouldn't laugh at that, unless you're the doctor.

Oh wait....


----------



## Dothracki PE

chart94 said:


> I am the cop. You came back as not regular townie. That is my evidence.


I am not sure that logic adds up. It is now day 7 and the cop only gets 5 investigations per round. So if you are in fact the cop, why am I now being suspected when you would have had to investigate me much earlier?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

@SaltySteve I vote for @beccabun PE b/c their new screen name is too adorbz and is a feint.


----------



## chart94 PE

Dothracki said:


> I am not sure that logic adds up. It is now day 7 and the cop only gets 5 investigations per round. So if you are in fact the cop, why am I now being suspected when you would have had to investigate me much earlier?


Amount of investigations vary with rounds depending on players. But I like the trying to dig up more info for the last mafia member.


----------



## chart94 PE

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> @SaltySteve I vote for @beccabun PE b/c their new screen name is too adorbz and is a feint.


Why would you vote for Rebecca when we know doth is mafia?


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Dothracki said:


> I am not sure that logic adds up. It is now day 7 and the cop only gets 5 investigations per round. So if you are in fact the cop, why am I now being suspected when you would have had to investigate me much earlier?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

chart94 said:


> we know doth is maf


Is that the royal "we"? Muahahha.


----------



## beccabun PE

@SaltyStevecan we get a vote update?


----------



## SaltySteve PE

Calling @harshaPEAZ. 


 


 


12/28


12/23


12/22


12/21


Vote Count


Player


Votes For


Votes For


Votes For


Votes For


0


tj_PE


 


x


x


x


1


rebecca1


Dothracki


txjennah PE


rebecca1


vhab49_PE


0


DuranDuran (M)


 


x


jean15paul_PE


EyehatethePEexam


0


vhab49_PE


Dothracki


txjennah PE


txjennah PE


harshaPEAZ


0


jean15paul_PE


 


txjennah PE


DuranDuran


DuranDuran


0


NikR_PE


 


x


x


x


2


chart94


Dothracki


txjennah PE


DuranDuran


chart94


0


squaretaper LIT AF PE


rebecca1


rebecca1


DuranDuran


DuranDuran


0


JayKay PE


 


x


x


JayKay PE


0


RBHeadge PE


 


x


DuranDuran


DuranDuran


0


LyceeFruit PE


chart94


harshaPEAZ


DuranDuran


EyehatethePEexam


0


txjennah PE (M)


 


harshaPEAZ


squaretaper LIT AF PE


RBHeadge PE


0


Roarbark


 


x


x


x


3


Dothracki


chart94


txjennah PE


DuranDuran


EyehatethePEexam


0


EyehatethePEexam


 


x


x


EyehatethePEexam


0


fowler


 


x


x


x


0


ChebyshevII PE


 


x


x


x


0


CUniverse (M)


 


x


x


x


0


MadamPirate PE


 


x


x


x


0


harshaPEAZ


 


txjennah PE


squaretaper LIT AF PE


jean15paul_PE


0


TrickShotG


 


x


x


x


 


 


 


 


 


 


 


Town Vote:


 


txjennah PE (M)


DuranDuran (M)


EyehatethePEexam


 


Mafia Kill:


 


jean15paul_PE


RBHeadge PE


JayKay PE


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

@SaltySteve I retract my random vote for @chart94. I was sus before his declaration but brain hurts (still does) but I'm gonna go with @Dothracki


----------



## SaltySteve PE

TIME!!!


Vote Count


Player


Votes For


Votes For


Votes For


Votes For


Votes For


Votes For


Votes For


Votes For


0


tj_PE


 


x


x


x


x


x


x


harshaPEAZ


1


rebecca1


Dothracki


txjennah PE


rebecca1


vhab49_PE


ChebyshevII PE


chart94


CUniverse


 


0


DuranDuran (M)


 


x


jean15paul_PE


EyehatethePEexam


EyehatethePEexam


ChebyshevII PE


CUniverse



EyehatethePEexam



0


vhab49_PE


Dothracki


txjennah PE


txjennah PE


harshaPEAZ


vhab49_PE


TrickShotG


TrickShotG


JayKay PE


0


jean15paul_PE


 


txjennah PE


DuranDuran


DuranDuran


ChebyshevII PE


ChebyshevII PE


ChebyshevII PE


Dothracki


0


NikR_PE


 


x


x


x


vhab49_PE


Dothracki


RoarBark


RoarBark


1


chart94


Dothracki


txjennah PE


DuranDuran


chart94


rebecca1


jean15paul_PE


rebecca1


Dothracki


0


squaretaper LIT AF PE


rebecca1


rebecca1


DuranDuran


DuranDuran


squaretaper LIT AF PE


RBHeadge PE


Roarbark


fowler


0


JayKay PE


 


x


x


JayKay PE


EyehatethePEexam


RBHeadge PE


CUniverse


ChebyshevII PE


0


RBHeadge PE


 


x


DuranDuran


DuranDuran


RBHeadge PE


txjennah PE


LyceeFruit PE


 


0


LyceeFruit PE


Dothracki


harshaPEAZ


DuranDuran


EyehatethePEexam


EyehatethePEexam


CUniverse


CUniverse


RoarBark


0


txjennah PE (M)


 


harshaPEAZ


squaretaper LIT AF PE


RBHeadge PE


vhab49_PE


RBHeadge PE



squaretaper LIT AF PE



 


0


Roarbark


 


x


x


x


x


x


CUniverse


fowler


4


Dothracki


chart94


txjennah PE


DuranDuran


EyehatethePEexam


ChebyshevII PE


CUniverse


 


ChebyshevII PE


0


EyehatethePEexam


 


x


x


EyehatethePEexam


EyehatethePEexam


CUniverse


RoarBark


ChebyshevII PE


0


fowler


 


x


x


x


x


x


x


LyceeFruit PE


0


ChebyshevII PE


 


x


x


x


ChebyshevII PE


DuranDuran


RoarBark


Dothracki


0


CUniverse (M)


 


x


x


x


x


TrickShotG


RoarBark


 


0


MadamPirate PE


 


x


x


x


x


x


TrickShotG


 


0


harshaPEAZ


 


txjennah PE


squaretaper LIT AF PE


jean15paul_PE


ChebyshevII PE


CUniverse


RoarBark


Roarbark


0


TrickShotG


 


x


x


x


x


CUniverse


CUniverse


fowler


 


 


 


 


 


 


 


 


 


 


 


Town Vote:


 


txjennah PE (M)


DuranDuran (M)


EyehatethePEexam


ChebyshevII PE


CUniverse (M)


RoarBark


fowler


 


Mafia Kill:


 


jean15paul_PE


RBHeadge PE


JayKay PE


NikR_PE


TrickShotG


MadamPirate PE


tj_PE


----------



## SaltySteve PE

Tensions were running high. @Dothracki was to the point of boiling over. He knew he was on the short list to being lynched but kept trying to bait @chart94. Doth was spouting off about how he was going to walk Chart home to help him find the evidence that proved Doth was mafia when Chart had had enough. 

Chart nonchalantly reached into his bag and grabbed the first thing his hand touched. It turned out to be a 24oz twisted tea.... "I guess that'll have to do" he thought to himself. He had been saving it for after work or after he got his vaccine or hell even the minute Doth stopped yelling at him.

Doth immediately saw the gesture and knew he had won. Everyone could see the thought crossing charts mind by the way he was holding the can. Doth had managed to rile him up and he knew that chart would back down. Chart wouldn't dare risk his job over a physical altercation.

It was at that point that Chart slapped him in the head with the can. It exploded on impact, spray hitting innocent by-standards that looked on in amazement and silently cheered. Chart announced that he was the cop and that Dothracki had  to be lying about being a vanilla townie because they had investigated him earlier and found that Doth was "Not a Normal Townie"


----------



## beccabun PE

SaltySteve said:


> View attachment 20410


----------



## Dothracki PE

Death by twisted tea!!! 

I was coerced by Dirty Lying @DuranDuran

Should have taken the guns, not the the cannolis...


----------



## SaltySteve PE

12/28


12/23


12/22


12/21


12/18


12/17


12/16


12/15


Vote Count


Player


Votes For


Votes For


Votes For


Votes For


Votes For


Votes For


Votes For


Votes For


0


tj_PE


 


x


x


x


x


x


x


harshaPEAZ


1


rebecca1


Dothracki


txjennah PE


rebecca1


vhab49_PE


ChebyshevII PE


chart94


CUniverse


 


0


DuranDuran (M)


 


x


jean15paul_PE


EyehatethePEexam


EyehatethePEexam


ChebyshevII PE


CUniverse



EyehatethePEexam



0


vhab49_PE


Dothracki


txjennah PE


txjennah PE


harshaPEAZ


vhab49_PE


TrickShotG


TrickShotG


JayKay PE


0


jean15paul_PE


 


txjennah PE


DuranDuran


DuranDuran


ChebyshevII PE


ChebyshevII PE


ChebyshevII PE


Dothracki


0


NikR_PE


 


x


x


x


vhab49_PE


Dothracki


RoarBark


RoarBark


1


chart94


Dothracki


txjennah PE


DuranDuran


chart94


rebecca1


jean15paul_PE


rebecca1


Dothracki


0


squaretaper LIT AF PE


rebecca1


rebecca1


DuranDuran


DuranDuran


squaretaper LIT AF PE


RBHeadge PE


Roarbark


fowler


0


JayKay PE


 


x


x


JayKay PE


EyehatethePEexam


RBHeadge PE


CUniverse


ChebyshevII PE


0


RBHeadge PE


 


x


DuranDuran


DuranDuran


RBHeadge PE


txjennah PE


LyceeFruit PE


 


0


LyceeFruit PE


Dothracki


harshaPEAZ


DuranDuran


EyehatethePEexam


EyehatethePEexam


CUniverse


CUniverse


RoarBark


0


txjennah PE (M)


 


harshaPEAZ


squaretaper LIT AF PE


RBHeadge PE


vhab49_PE


RBHeadge PE



squaretaper LIT AF PE



 


0


Roarbark


 


x


x


x


 x


x


CUniverse


fowler


0


Dothracki (M)


chart94


txjennah PE


DuranDuran


EyehatethePEexam


ChebyshevII PE


CUniverse


 


ChebyshevII PE


0


EyehatethePEexam


 


x


x


EyehatethePEexam


EyehatethePEexam


CUniverse


RoarBark


ChebyshevII PE


0


fowler


 


x


x


x


x


x


x


LyceeFruit PE


0


ChebyshevII PE


 


x


x


x


ChebyshevII PE


DuranDuran


RoarBark


Dothracki


0


CUniverse (M)


 


x


x


x


x


TrickShotG


RoarBark


 


0


MadamPirate PE


 


x


x


x


x


x


TrickShotG


 


0


harshaPEAZ


 


txjennah PE


squaretaper LIT AF PE


jean15paul_PE


ChebyshevII PE


CUniverse


RoarBark


Roarbark


0


TrickShotG


 


x


x


x


x


CUniverse


CUniverse


fowler


 


 


 


 


 


 


 


 


 


 


 


Town Vote:


Dothracki (M)


txjennah PE (M)


DuranDuran (M)


EyehatethePEexam


ChebyshevII PE


CUniverse (M)


RoarBark


fowler


 


Mafia Kill:


 


jean15paul_PE


RBHeadge PE


JayKay PE


NikR_PE


TrickShotG


MadamPirate PE


tj_PE


----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ

SaltySteve said:


> Calling @harshaPEAZ.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 12/28
> 
> 
> 12/23
> 
> 
> 12/22
> 
> 
> 12/21
> 
> 
> Vote Count
> 
> 
> Player
> 
> 
> Votes For
> 
> 
> Votes For
> 
> 
> Votes For
> 
> 
> Votes For
> 
> 
> 0
> 
> 
> tj_PE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> x
> 
> 
> x
> 
> 
> x
> 
> 
> 1
> 
> 
> rebecca1
> 
> 
> Dothracki
> 
> 
> txjennah PE
> 
> 
> rebecca1
> 
> 
> vhab49_PE
> 
> 
> 0
> 
> 
> DuranDuran (M)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> x
> 
> 
> jean15paul_PE
> 
> 
> EyehatethePEexam
> 
> 
> 0
> 
> 
> vhab49_PE
> 
> 
> Dothracki
> 
> 
> txjennah PE
> 
> 
> txjennah PE
> 
> 
> harshaPEAZ
> 
> 
> 0
> 
> 
> jean15paul_PE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> txjennah PE
> 
> 
> DuranDuran
> 
> 
> DuranDuran
> 
> 
> 0
> 
> 
> NikR_PE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> x
> 
> 
> x
> 
> 
> x
> 
> 
> 2
> 
> 
> chart94
> 
> 
> Dothracki
> 
> 
> txjennah PE
> 
> 
> DuranDuran
> 
> 
> chart94
> 
> 
> 0
> 
> 
> squaretaper LIT AF PE
> 
> 
> rebecca1
> 
> 
> rebecca1
> 
> 
> DuranDuran
> 
> 
> DuranDuran
> 
> 
> 0
> 
> 
> JayKay PE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> x
> 
> 
> x
> 
> 
> JayKay PE
> 
> 
> 0
> 
> 
> RBHeadge PE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> x
> 
> 
> DuranDuran
> 
> 
> DuranDuran
> 
> 
> 0
> 
> 
> LyceeFruit PE
> 
> 
> chart94
> 
> 
> harshaPEAZ
> 
> 
> DuranDuran
> 
> 
> EyehatethePEexam
> 
> 
> 0
> 
> 
> txjennah PE (M)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harshaPEAZ
> 
> 
> squaretaper LIT AF PE
> 
> 
> RBHeadge PE
> 
> 
> 0
> 
> 
> Roarbark
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> x
> 
> 
> x
> 
> 
> x
> 
> 
> 3
> 
> 
> Dothracki
> 
> 
> chart94
> 
> 
> txjennah PE
> 
> 
> DuranDuran
> 
> 
> EyehatethePEexam
> 
> 
> 0
> 
> 
> EyehatethePEexam
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> x
> 
> 
> x
> 
> 
> EyehatethePEexam
> 
> 
> 0
> 
> 
> fowler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> x
> 
> 
> x
> 
> 
> x
> 
> 
> 0
> 
> 
> ChebyshevII PE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> x
> 
> 
> x
> 
> 
> x
> 
> 
> 0
> 
> 
> CUniverse (M)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> x
> 
> 
> x
> 
> 
> x
> 
> 
> 0
> 
> 
> MadamPirate PE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> x
> 
> 
> x
> 
> 
> x
> 
> 
> 0
> 
> 
> harshaPEAZ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> txjennah PE
> 
> 
> squaretaper LIT AF PE
> 
> 
> jean15paul_PE
> 
> 
> 0
> 
> 
> TrickShotG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> x
> 
> 
> x
> 
> 
> x
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Town Vote:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> txjennah PE (M)
> 
> 
> DuranDuran (M)
> 
> 
> EyehatethePEexam
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mafia Kill:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jean15paul_PE
> 
> 
> RBHeadge PE
> 
> 
> JayKay PE


Oops I got late was off I vote @Dothrackiif not too late @SaltySteve


----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ

Well I am late lol sorry my phone loads all msgs late  well I am gonna wait and see who gets killed then


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Dothracki said:


> I am not sure that logic adds up. It is now day 7 and the cop only gets 5 investigations per round. So if you are in fact the cop, why am I now being suspected when you would have had to investigate me much earlier?


Pro tip for the newer players. When I post:







it means that the town has what it needs to lock up a win.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Pro tip for the newer players. When I post:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it means that the town has what it needs to lock up a win.


@RBHeadge PE definitely leads the group in game theory.


----------



## Dothracki PE

harshaPEAZ said:


> Oops I got late was off I vote @Dothrackiif not too late @SaltySteve


----------



## DLD PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Pro tip for the newer players. When I post:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it means that the town has what it needs to lock up a win.


----------



## DLD PE

harshaPEAZ said:


> Oops I got late was off I vote @Dothrackiif not too late @SaltySteve


----------



## DLD PE




----------



## SaltySteve PE

To no ones surprise, @chart94 was murdered by the mafia in retaliation. He was found next to an empty can of twisted tea though so it looks like they granted him one last request before executing him.


 


 


12/29


12/28


12/23


Vote Count


Player


Votes For


Votes For


Votes For


0


tj_PE


x


x


x


0


@beccabun PE


 


Dothracki


txjennah PE


0


DuranDuran (M)


x


x


x


0


@vhab49_PE


 


Dothracki


 txjennah PE


0


jean15paul_PE


x


x


txjennah PE


0


NikR_PE


x


x


x


0


chart94


 


Dothracki


txjennah PE


0


@squaretaper LIT AF PE


 


rebecca1


rebecca1


0


JayKay PE


x


x


x


0


RBHeadge PE


x


x


x


0


@LyceeFruit PE


 


Dothracki


harshaPEAZ


0


txjennah PE (M)


x


x


harshaPEAZ


0


Roarbark


x


x


x


0


Dothracki (M)


 


chart94


txjennah PE


0


EyehatethePEexam


x


x


x


0


fowler


x


x


x


0


ChebyshevII PE


x


x


x


0


CUniverse (M)


x


x


x


0


MadamPirate PE


x


x


x


0


@harshaPEAZ


 


harshaPEAZ


txjennah PE


0


TrickShotG


x


x


x


 


 


 


 


 


 


Town Vote:


 


Dothracki (M)


txjennah PE (M)


 


Mafia Kill:


 


chart94


jean15paul_PE


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

so there's 5 people left.

with at least 1 maf.

i thought the game would be over at this point? but @RBHeadge PE posted the end game pic so now i'm confused. 

@SaltySteve i vote for @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## beccabun PE

chart94 said:


> Basically from analysis
> 
> townie+++
> 
> 
> jean
> 
> vhab
> 
> chart
> 
> townie+
> 
> 
> harsha
> 
> lycee
> 
> neutral
> 
> 
> square
> 
> beccabun
> 
> mafia+++
> 
> 
> txjen
> 
> doth


Okay, this is chart's analysis from last week, it's been spot on so far, so I feel confident in vhab as a townie. If chart had square as neutral, I'm thinking they're the last maf. 

@SaltySteveI vote for @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## RBHeadge PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> And maybe you and the other townies should look closely at who @jean15paul_PE votes for tomorrow and what else he has to say. Because








DuranDuran said:


> View attachment 20413


If the town shoots blindly they have a 60/40 chance of winning. "Not great, not terrible. We did everything right".



LyceeFruit PE said:


> so there's 5 people left.
> 
> with at least 1 maf.
> 
> i thought the game would be over at this point? but @RBHeadge PE posted the end game pic so now i'm confused.


The pic was just to show that the game is nearly locked up. There town just needs to avoid doing anything  reckless today or tomorrow to win.

There should be enough information to determine the last mafia without shooting blind. I recommend the out-of-coalition-townies put some real thought into who they think is the last mafia.

I'd rather not post a WPA analysis again. _I did that already this game and the dumbass townies ignored it and lynched both of the players I cleared._


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Whispers in the wind 



Dothracki said:


> @SaltySteve I vote for @chart94 as he has yet to provide any evidence for his claim that I am mafia, despite me asking several times, as well as my previous posts that explain my thoughts on my reasoning for him being mafia.





LyceeFruit PE said:


> @SaltySteve no brain power. boyfriend picked @chart94 for me


----------



## DLD PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> I'd rather not post a WPA analysis again. _I did that already this game *and the dumbass townies* ignored it and lynched both of the players I cleared._


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

beccabun PE said:


> If chart had square as neutral, I'm thinking they're the last maf.


Nope! Not maf.


----------



## NikR_PE

DuranDuran said:


> View attachment 20415


They weren't aimed at you.


----------



## NikR_PE

Also


----------



## DLD PE

NikR_PE said:


> They weren't aimed at you.


I know.  I just enjoy posting funny memes/gifs.


----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ

RBHeadge PE said:


> If the town shoots blindly they have a 60/40 chance of winning. "Not great, not terrible. We did everything right".
> 
> The pic was just to show that the game is nearly locked up. There town just needs to avoid doing anything  reckless today or tomorrow to win.
> 
> There should be enough information to determine the last mafia without shooting blind. I recommend the out-of-coalition-townies put some real thought into who they think is the last mafia.
> 
> I'd rather not post a WPA analysis again. _I did that already this game and the dumbass townies ignored it and lynched both of the players I cleared._


I am not dumb  I had my very thought out  reasons   well Square didn’t bote for @Dothrackiand voted for becca who is a townie on the basis that she voted Dothracki, and other mafias before. I have high sus on Square


----------



## SaltySteve PE

12/29


12/28


12/23


Vote Count


Player


Votes For


Votes For


Votes For


0


tj_PE


x


x


x


0


rebecca1


squaretaper LIT AF PE


Dothracki


txjennah PE


0


DuranDuran (M)


x


x


x


0


@vhab49_PE


 


Dothracki


txjennah PE


0


jean15paul_PE


x


x


txjennah PE


0


NikR_PE


x


x


x


0


chart94


 


Dothracki


txjennah PE


3


@squaretaper LIT AF PE


 


rebecca1


rebecca1


0


JayKay PE


x


x


x


0


RBHeadge PE


x


x


x


0


LyceeFruit PE


squaretaper LIT AF PE


Dothracki


harshaPEAZ


0


txjennah PE (M)


x


x


harshaPEAZ


0


Roarbark


x


x


x


0


Dothracki (M)


 


chart94


txjennah PE


0


EyehatethePEexam


x


x


x


0


fowler


x


x


x


0


ChebyshevII PE


x


x


x


0


CUniverse (M)


x


x


x


0


MadamPirate PE


x


x


x


0


@harshaPEAZ



squaretaper LIT AF PE



harshaPEAZ


txjennah PE


0


TrickShotG


x


x


x


 


 


 


 


 


 


Town Vote:


 


Dothracki (M)


txjennah PE (M)

The more I watch the gif the harder I laugh


----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ

@SaltySteveI vote for @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## SaltySteve PE

Tonight's vote could be a defining point in the war between townies and Mafia. Tune in at 9 est to witness the results live!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

harshaPEAZ said:


> @SaltySteveI vote for @squaretaper LIT AF PE


Le sigh. I am not maf.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

@SaltySteve I vote.for @beccabun PE


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

vhab49_PE said:


> @SaltySteve I vote.for @beccabun PE


Ooo... Or do I wanna go @harshaPEAZ


----------



## SaltySteve PE

12/29


12/28


12/23


Vote Count


Player


Votes For


Votes For


Votes For


0


tj_PE


x


x


x


1


rebecca1


squaretaper LIT AF PE


Dothracki


txjennah PE


0


DuranDuran (M)


x


x


x


0


vhab49_PE


rebecca1


Dothracki


txjennah PE


0


jean15paul_PE


x


x


txjennah PE


0


NikR_PE


x


x


x


0


chart94


x


Dothracki


txjennah PE


3


squaretaper LIT AF PE


 


rebecca1


rebecca1


0


JayKay PE


x


x


x


0


RBHeadge PE


x


x


x


0


LyceeFruit PE


squaretaper LIT AF PE


Dothracki


harshaPEAZ


0


txjennah PE (M)


x


x


harshaPEAZ


0


Roarbark


x


x


x


0


Dothracki (M)


x


chart94


txjennah PE


0


EyehatethePEexam


x


x


x


0


fowler


x


x


x


0


ChebyshevII PE


x


x


x


0


CUniverse (M)


x


x


x


0


MadamPirate PE


x


x


x


0


harshaPEAZ


squaretaper LIT AF PE


harshaPEAZ


txjennah PE


0


TrickShotG


x


x


x


 


 


 


 


 


 


Town Vote:


 


Dothracki (M)


txjennah PE (M)


 


Mafia Kill:


 


chart94


jean15paul_PE


----------



## SaltySteve PE

Final Answer? ( 5 min warning!)


----------



## SaltySteve PE

TIME!!!!


----------



## SaltySteve PE

@squaretaper LIT AF PE was the one of the last to be vaccinated. It didn't much bother him because he already had the vaccination weeks ago. Never the less, he had to sit in the waiting room to get cleared all the same. He felt his spidey sense tingle and randomly yelled out "I must save @txjennah PE". Everyone left in the waiting room looked at him.A few him that TX had been lynched in a previous day and was found to be Mafia. That started the suspicion that quickly snowballed. It spelled the end for Square. The mob had heard enough. They lynched him before he could explain he was the Doctor and it was purely a mental error.


 


 


12/29


12/28


12/23


Vote Count


Player


Votes For


Votes For


Votes For


0


tj_PE


x


x


x


1


rebecca1


squaretaper LIT AF PE


Dothracki


txjennah PE


0


DuranDuran (M)


x


x


x


0


vhab49_PE


rebecca1


Dothracki


txjennah PE


0


jean15paul_PE


x


x


txjennah PE


0


NikR_PE


x


x


x


0


chart94


x


Dothracki


txjennah PE


4



squaretaper LIT AF PE (D)



squaretaper LIT AF PE


rebecca1


rebecca1


0


JayKay PE


x


x


x


0


RBHeadge PE


x


x


x


0


LyceeFruit PE


squaretaper LIT AF PE


Dothracki


harshaPEAZ


0


txjennah PE (M)


x


x


harshaPEAZ


0


Roarbark


x


x


x


0


Dothracki (M)


x


chart94


txjennah PE


0


EyehatethePEexam


x


x


x


0


fowler


x


x


x


0


ChebyshevII PE


x


x


x


0


CUniverse (M)


x


x


x


0


MadamPirate PE


x


x


x


0


harshaPEAZ


squaretaper LIT AF PE


harshaPEAZ


txjennah PE


0


TrickShotG


x


x


x


 


 


 


 


 


 


Town Vote:


squaretaper LIT AF PE (D)


Dothracki (M)


txjennah PE (M)


 


Mafia Kill:


 


chart94


jean15paul_PE


----------



## SaltySteve PE

@RBHeadge PE at one point you made the assumption that the doctor was dead cause I posted the night kill at the end of the night. That was my bad. @squaretaper LIT AF PE wasn't trying to save any of you fools and I got ahead of myself lol.


----------



## SaltySteve PE

12/30


12/29


12/28


12/23


12/22


12/21


12/18


12/17


12/16


12/15


Vote Count


Player


Votes For


Votes For


Votes For


Votes For


Votes For


Votes For


Votes For


Votes For


Votes For


Votes For


0


tj_PE


 


x


x


x


x


x


x


x


x


harshaPEAZ


0


@beccabun PE


 


squaretaper LIT AF PE


Dothracki


txjennah PE


rebecca1


vhab49_PE


ChebyshevII PE


chart94


CUniverse


 


0


DuranDuran (M)


 


x


x


x


jean15paul_PE


EyehatethePEexam


EyehatethePEexam


ChebyshevII PE


CUniverse



EyehatethePEexam



0


@vhab49_PE


 


rebecca1


Dothracki


txjennah PE


txjennah PE


harshaPEAZ


vhab49_PE


TrickShotG


TrickShotG


JayKay PE


0


jean15paul_PE


 


x


x


txjennah PE


DuranDuran


DuranDuran


ChebyshevII PE


ChebyshevII PE


ChebyshevII PE


Dothracki


0


NikR_PE


 


x


x


x


x


x


vhab49_PE


Dothracki


RoarBark


RoarBark


0


chart94


 


x


Dothracki


txjennah PE


DuranDuran


chart94


rebecca1


jean15paul_PE


rebecca1


Dothracki


0



squaretaper LIT AF PE (D)



 


squaretaper LIT AF PE


rebecca1


rebecca1


DuranDuran


DuranDuran


squaretaper LIT AF PE


RBHeadge PE


Roarbark


fowler


0


JayKay PE


 


x


x


x


x


JayKay PE


EyehatethePEexam


RBHeadge PE


CUniverse


ChebyshevII PE


0


RBHeadge PE


 


x


x


x


DuranDuran


DuranDuran


RBHeadge PE


txjennah PE


LyceeFruit PE


 


0


@LyceeFruit PE


 


squaretaper LIT AF PE


Dothracki


harshaPEAZ


DuranDuran


EyehatethePEexam


EyehatethePEexam


CUniverse


CUniverse


RoarBark


0


txjennah PE (M)


 


x


x


harshaPEAZ


squaretaper LIT AF PE


RBHeadge PE


vhab49_PE


RBHeadge PE



squaretaper LIT AF PE



 


0


Roarbark


 


x


x


x


x


x


x


x


CUniverse


fowler


0


Dothracki (M)


 


x


chart94


txjennah PE


DuranDuran


EyehatethePEexam


ChebyshevII PE


CUniverse


 


ChebyshevII PE


0


EyehatethePEexam


 


x


x


x


x


EyehatethePEexam


EyehatethePEexam


CUniverse


RoarBark


ChebyshevII PE


0


fowler


 


x


x


x


x


x


x


x


x


LyceeFruit PE


0


ChebyshevII PE


 


x


x


x


x


x


ChebyshevII PE


DuranDuran


RoarBark


Dothracki


0


CUniverse (M)


 


x


x


x


x


x


x


TrickShotG


RoarBark


 


0


MadamPirate PE


 


x


x


x


x


x


x


x


TrickShotG


 


0


@harshaPEAZ


 


squaretaper LIT AF PE


harshaPEAZ


txjennah PE


squaretaper LIT AF PE


jean15paul_PE


ChebyshevII PE


CUniverse


RoarBark


Roarbark


0


TrickShotG


 


x


x


x


x


x


x


CUniverse


CUniverse


fowler


 


 


 


 


 


 


 


 


 


 


 


 


 


Town Vote:


 


squaretaper LIT AF PE (D)


Dothracki (M)


txjennah PE (M)


DuranDuran (M)


EyehatethePEexam


ChebyshevII PE


CUniverse (M)


RoarBark


fowler


 


Mafia Kill:


 


 


chart94


jean15paul_PE


RBHeadge PE


JayKay PE


NikR_PE


TrickShotG


MadamPirate PE


tj_PE


 


Doctor Save


 


 


txjennah PE (M)


 


 


 


DuranDuran


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

SaltySteve said:


> @RBHeadge PE at one point you made the assumption that the doctor was dead cause I posted the night kill at the end of the night. That was my bad. @squaretaper LIT AF PE wasn't trying to save any of you fools and I got ahead of myself lol.


@squaretaper LIT AF PE I told you I was about to die and you did nothing. Hippocratic oath my ass!


----------



## SaltySteve PE

chart94 said:


> I am the cop. You came back as not regular townie. That is my evidence.






jean15paul_PE said:


> @squaretaper LIT AF PE I told you I was about to die and you did nothing. Hippocratic oath my ass!


If he aint got time to save the cop then what chance do you think you have? hahah

TBF he's preoccupied with interviews so real world trumps internet world. I get it.


----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ

@squaretaper LIT AF PE I am disappointed ... zero saves not even the COP  n here we were thinking the doctor is probably dead... well I guess u very well earned this “lynched to death” ending


----------



## Dothracki PE




----------



## SaltySteve PE

From 21 to 3. Could tonight be the end of this marathon killing spree?

Meet your final contestants! @beccabun PE, @LyceeFruit PE, &amp; @harshaPEAZ. In an odd twist of fate 2 newer folks an a long standing vet in the mafia universe. Good luck to all. Fight! Fight! Fight!


 


 


12/30


12/29


12/28


Vote Count


Player


Votes For


Votes For


Votes For


0


tj_PE


x


x


x


0


rebecca1


 


squaretaper LIT AF PE


Dothracki


0


DuranDuran (M)


x


x


x


0


vhab49_PE


x


rebecca1


Dothracki


0


jean15paul_PE


x


x


x


0


NikR_PE


x


x


x


0


chart94


x


x


Dothracki


0


squaretaper LIT AF PE (D)


x


squaretaper LIT AF PE


rebecca1


0


JayKay PE


x


x


x


0


RBHeadge PE


x


x


x


0


LyceeFruit PE


 


squaretaper LIT AF PE


Dothracki


0


txjennah PE (M)


x


x


x


0


Roarbark


x


x


x


0


Dothracki (M)


x


x


chart94


0


EyehatethePEexam


x


x


x


0


fowler


x


x


x


0


ChebyshevII PE


x


x


x


0


CUniverse (M)


x


x


x


0


MadamPirate PE


x


x


x


0


harshaPEAZ


 


squaretaper LIT AF PE


harshaPEAZ


0


TrickShotG


x


x


x


 


 


 


 


 


 


Town Vote:


 


squaretaper LIT AF PE (D)


Dothracki (M)


 


Mafia Kill:


 


vhab49_PE


chart94


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

oh dear cheezits


----------



## DLD PE




----------



## LyceeFruit PE

@SaltySteve i vote for @beccabun PE


----------



## beccabun PE

@SaltySteveI vote for @LyceeFruit PE


----------



## SaltySteve PE

It's going to come down to @harshaPEAZ for the tie breaker, unless she votes for herself and I have to flip a 3 sided coin.


 


 


12/30


12/29


12/28


Vote Count


Player


Votes For


Votes For


Votes For


0


tj_PE


x


x


x


1


rebecca1


LyceeFruit PE


squaretaper LIT AF PE


Dothracki


0


DuranDuran (M)


x


x


x


0


vhab49_PE


x


rebecca1


Dothracki


0


jean15paul_PE


x


x


x


0


NikR_PE


x


x


x


0


chart94


x


x


Dothracki


0


squaretaper LIT AF PE (D)


x


squaretaper LIT AF PE


rebecca1


0


JayKay PE


x


x


x


0


RBHeadge PE


x


x


x


1


LyceeFruit PE


rebecca1


squaretaper LIT AF PE


Dothracki


0


txjennah PE (M)


x


x


x


0


Roarbark


x


x


x


0


Dothracki (M)


x


x


chart94


0


EyehatethePEexam


x


x


x


0


fowler


x


x


x


0


ChebyshevII PE


x


x


x


0


CUniverse (M)


x


x


x


0


MadamPirate PE


x


x


x


0


harshaPEAZ


 


squaretaper LIT AF PE


harshaPEAZ


0


TrickShotG


x


x


x


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

*insert Spiderman pointing meme*


----------



## SaltySteve PE

"I'm an idiot who can't write TIME!" test


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

SaltySteve said:


> From 21 to 3. Could tonight be the end of this marathon killing spree?
> 
> Meet your final contestants! @beccabun PE, @LyceeFruit PE, &amp; @harshaPEAZ. In an odd twist of fate 2 newer folks an a long standing vet in the mafia universe. Good luck to all. Fight! Fight! Fight!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 12/30
> 
> 
> 12/29
> 
> 
> 12/28
> 
> 
> Vote Count
> 
> 
> Player
> 
> 
> Votes For
> 
> 
> Votes For
> 
> 
> Votes For
> 
> 
> 0
> 
> 
> tj_PE
> 
> 
> x
> 
> 
> x
> 
> 
> x
> 
> 
> 0
> 
> 
> rebecca1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> squaretaper LIT AF PE
> 
> 
> Dothracki
> 
> 
> 0
> 
> 
> DuranDuran (M)
> 
> 
> x
> 
> 
> x
> 
> 
> x
> 
> 
> 0
> 
> 
> vhab49_PE
> 
> 
> x
> 
> 
> rebecca1
> 
> 
> Dothracki
> 
> 
> 0
> 
> 
> jean15paul_PE
> 
> 
> x
> 
> 
> x
> 
> 
> x
> 
> 
> 0
> 
> 
> NikR_PE
> 
> 
> x
> 
> 
> x
> 
> 
> x
> 
> 
> 0
> 
> 
> chart94
> 
> 
> x
> 
> 
> x
> 
> 
> Dothracki
> 
> 
> 0
> 
> 
> squaretaper LIT AF PE (D)
> 
> 
> x
> 
> 
> squaretaper LIT AF PE
> 
> 
> rebecca1
> 
> 
> 0
> 
> 
> JayKay PE
> 
> 
> x
> 
> 
> x
> 
> 
> x
> 
> 
> 0
> 
> 
> RBHeadge PE
> 
> 
> x
> 
> 
> x
> 
> 
> x
> 
> 
> 0
> 
> 
> LyceeFruit PE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> squaretaper LIT AF PE
> 
> 
> Dothracki
> 
> 
> 0
> 
> 
> txjennah PE (M)
> 
> 
> x
> 
> 
> x
> 
> 
> x
> 
> 
> 0
> 
> 
> Roarbark
> 
> 
> x
> 
> 
> x
> 
> 
> x
> 
> 
> 0
> 
> 
> Dothracki (M)
> 
> 
> x
> 
> 
> x
> 
> 
> chart94
> 
> 
> 0
> 
> 
> EyehatethePEexam
> 
> 
> x
> 
> 
> x
> 
> 
> x
> 
> 
> 0
> 
> 
> fowler
> 
> 
> x
> 
> 
> x
> 
> 
> x
> 
> 
> 0
> 
> 
> ChebyshevII PE
> 
> 
> x
> 
> 
> x
> 
> 
> x
> 
> 
> 0
> 
> 
> CUniverse (M)
> 
> 
> x
> 
> 
> x
> 
> 
> x
> 
> 
> 0
> 
> 
> MadamPirate PE
> 
> 
> x
> 
> 
> x
> 
> 
> x
> 
> 
> 0
> 
> 
> harshaPEAZ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> squaretaper LIT AF PE
> 
> 
> harshaPEAZ
> 
> 
> 0
> 
> 
> TrickShotG
> 
> 
> x
> 
> 
> x
> 
> 
> x
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Town Vote:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> squaretaper LIT AF PE (D)
> 
> 
> Dothracki (M)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mafia Kill:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vhab49_PE
> 
> 
> chart94


I take it the Mafia took me out last night?


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

vhab49_PE said:


> I take it the Mafia took me out last night?


Seems that way... but they probably made it look like an accident


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> Seems that way... but they probably made it look like an accident


Well that was anti-climatic.


----------



## DLD PE

vhab49_PE said:


> I take it the Mafia took me out last night?


It wasn't me.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

DuranDuran said:


> It wasn't me.


LIES!


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Unrelated to maf because everyone I talk to on EB is in this thread so I hope y'all see it even if you've been killed off this round of maf...

I'm gonna keep it brief so I don't cry again 

We're re-homing Banjo. My best friend is taking him. She's more experienced with dogs that have behavior problems. To be frank, the shelter absolutely fucking failed him. And if we were to return him to a shelter, he'd be put down. So her taking him, is literally saving his life. And when we get his meds figured out, he's going to be amazing. And I took him off of a med that I shouldn't have even though the vet tech said it was ok to. But no one, not the shelter, not our vet, not the behaviorist, ever truly explained all of his meds to us. And if he hadn't been taken off of that med, he likely wouldn't have bit me and we'd be in a very different situation right now. It's been a whole series of unfortunate events. But my best friend has all of the info, the support of the behaviorist we hired, and experience. She and her partner were looking at adopting a difficult dog anyway so it's working out beautifully. And she's so excited to have a dog again (when she got divorced, she got the cats and the ex got the dog since the cats liked her better. but both of her cats passed this year due to medical issues). It's hard to not to feel like we failed but I know we didn't, the shelter did, the vet teams did.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> Unrelated to maf because everyone I talk to on EB is in this thread so I hope y'all see it even if you've been killed off this round of maf...
> 
> I'm gonna keep it brief so I don't cry again
> 
> We're re-homing Banjo. My best friend is taking him. She's more experienced with dogs that have behavior problems. To be frank, the shelter absolutely fucking failed him. And if we were to return him to a shelter, he'd be put down. So her taking him, is literally saving his life. And when we get his meds figured out, he's going to be amazing. And I took him off of a med that I shouldn't have even though the vet tech said it was ok to. But no one, not the shelter, not our vet, not the behaviorist, ever truly explained all of his meds to us. And if he hadn't been taken off of that med, he likely wouldn't have bit me and we'd be in a very different situation right now. It's been a whole series of unfortunate events. But my best friend has all of the info, the support of the behaviorist we hired, and experience. She and her partner were looking at adopting a difficult dog anyway so it's working out beautifully. And she's so excited to have a dog again (when she got divorced, she got the cats and the ex got the dog since the cats liked her better. but both of her cats passed this year due to medical issues). It's hard to not to feel like we failed but I know we didn't, the shelter did, the vet teams did.


I know it's difficult, but it sounds like yall are doing what's best for Banjo and that's what it's all about. It sounds like this is his best opportunity to get better. Thanks for doing the right thing even though it's hard.


----------



## beccabun PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> Unrelated to maf because everyone I talk to on EB is in this thread so I hope y'all see it even if you've been killed off this round of maf...
> 
> I'm gonna keep it brief so I don't cry again
> 
> We're re-homing Banjo. My best friend is taking him. She's more experienced with dogs that have behavior problems. To be frank, the shelter absolutely fucking failed him. And if we were to return him to a shelter, he'd be put down. So her taking him, is literally saving his life. And when we get his meds figured out, he's going to be amazing. And I took him off of a med that I shouldn't have even though the vet tech said it was ok to. But no one, not the shelter, not our vet, not the behaviorist, ever truly explained all of his meds to us. And if he hadn't been taken off of that med, he likely wouldn't have bit me and we'd be in a very different situation right now. It's been a whole series of unfortunate events. But my best friend has all of the info, the support of the behaviorist we hired, and experience. She and her partner were looking at adopting a difficult dog anyway so it's working out beautifully. And she's so excited to have a dog again (when she got divorced, she got the cats and the ex got the dog since the cats liked her better. but both of her cats passed this year due to medical issues). It's hard to not to feel like we failed but I know we didn't, the shelter did, the vet teams did.


I'm so sorry that you have to go through this, but JP is right, this is what's best for Banjo. You're absolutely right, once he gets his meds figured out, he's going to be a great dog, and he's really lucky that he had you to take care of him for a little bit. You did everything right and gave him a lot of love, and that's the most important thing.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> I know it's difficult, but it sounds like yall are doing what's best for Banjo and that's what it's all about. It sounds like this is his best opportunity to get better. Thanks for doing the right thing even though it's hard.


it was a hard decision and i spent most of monday sobbing, especially upon finding out that both the shelter and our vet were suggesting he be put down


----------



## DLD PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> it was a hard decision and i spent most of monday sobbing, especially upon finding out that both the shelter and our vet were suggesting he be put down


Sorry you had to go through all this bullshit!  Glad you've found a solution and it sounds like it will work out!  Banjo is lucky to have had you to care for him!


----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ

LyceeFruit PE said:


> Unrelated to maf because everyone I talk to on EB is in this thread so I hope y'all see it even if you've been killed off this round of maf...
> 
> I'm gonna keep it brief so I don't cry again
> 
> We're re-homing Banjo. My best friend is taking him. She's more experienced with dogs that have behavior problems. To be frank, the shelter absolutely fucking failed him. And if we were to return him to a shelter, he'd be put down. So her taking him, is literally saving his life. And when we get his meds figured out, he's going to be amazing. And I took him off of a med that I shouldn't have even though the vet tech said it was ok to. But no one, not the shelter, not our vet, not the behaviorist, ever truly explained all of his meds to us. And if he hadn't been taken off of that med, he likely wouldn't have bit me and we'd be in a very different situation right now. It's been a whole series of unfortunate events. But my best friend has all of the info, the support of the behaviorist we hired, and experience. She and her partner were looking at adopting a difficult dog anyway so it's working out beautifully. And she's so excited to have a dog again (when she got divorced, she got the cats and the ex got the dog since the cats liked her better. but both of her cats passed this year due to medical issues). It's hard to not to feel like we failed but I know we didn't, the shelter did, the vet teams did.


So sorry about this... I cannot even think what you might be feeling... sending you virtual hugs...


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

harshaPEAZ said:


> So sorry about this... I cannot even think what you might be feeling... sending you virtual hugs...


Thanks  (and thank you @jean15paul_PE @beccabun PE @DuranDuran).

The trainer at the shelter is really happy to hear he's going to a new home that's experienced and dedicated to helping him (she wasn't around for his adoption - she would have been forthcoming with us as she knows us thru the training we've done with Moo) . We would've kept him and kept working with him while trying to find him a home if my friend couldn't take him - he was not going back to a shelter, we were adamant about that. And the shelter trainer was happy to hear that as well. So my heart hurts but it's working out and knowing that we're literally saving a life makes it a little easier. Plus the fact I do get to keep seeing him.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> Unrelated to maf because everyone I talk to on EB is in this thread so I hope y'all see it even if you've been killed off this round of maf...
> 
> I'm gonna keep it brief so I don't cry again
> 
> We're re-homing Banjo. My best friend is taking him. She's more experienced with dogs that have behavior problems. To be frank, the shelter absolutely fucking failed him. And if we were to return him to a shelter, he'd be put down. So her taking him, is literally saving his life. And when we get his meds figured out, he's going to be amazing. And I took him off of a med that I shouldn't have even though the vet tech said it was ok to. But no one, not the shelter, not our vet, not the behaviorist, ever truly explained all of his meds to us. And if he hadn't been taken off of that med, he likely wouldn't have bit me and we'd be in a very different situation right now. It's been a whole series of unfortunate events. But my best friend has all of the info, the support of the behaviorist we hired, and experience. She and her partner were looking at adopting a difficult dog anyway so it's working out beautifully. And she's so excited to have a dog again (when she got divorced, she got the cats and the ex got the dog since the cats liked her better. but both of her cats passed this year due to medical issues). It's hard to not to feel like we failed but I know we didn't, the shelter did, the vet teams did.


Aww.  It is sad to know that the system has failed him so completely.  Don't feel like any of this is due to anything YOU did, he came to you already broken, and I know that you have done everything you can to help him, and your friend will continue on that path to make sure he can be the best pup he can be.


----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ

SaltySteve said:


> It's going to come down to @harshaPEAZ for the tie breaker, unless she votes for herself and I have to flip a 3 sided coin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 12/30
> 
> 
> 12/29
> 
> 
> 12/28
> 
> 
> Vote Count
> 
> 
> Player
> 
> 
> Votes For
> 
> 
> Votes For
> 
> 
> Votes For
> 
> 
> 0
> 
> 
> tj_PE
> 
> 
> x
> 
> 
> x
> 
> 
> x
> 
> 
> 1
> 
> 
> rebecca1
> 
> 
> LyceeFruit PE
> 
> 
> squaretaper LIT AF PE
> 
> 
> Dothracki
> 
> 
> 0
> 
> 
> DuranDuran (M)
> 
> 
> x
> 
> 
> x
> 
> 
> x
> 
> 
> 0
> 
> 
> vhab49_PE
> 
> 
> x
> 
> 
> rebecca1
> 
> 
> Dothracki
> 
> 
> 0
> 
> 
> jean15paul_PE
> 
> 
> x
> 
> 
> x
> 
> 
> x
> 
> 
> 0
> 
> 
> NikR_PE
> 
> 
> x
> 
> 
> x
> 
> 
> x
> 
> 
> 0
> 
> 
> chart94
> 
> 
> x
> 
> 
> x
> 
> 
> Dothracki
> 
> 
> 0
> 
> 
> squaretaper LIT AF PE (D)
> 
> 
> x
> 
> 
> squaretaper LIT AF PE
> 
> 
> rebecca1
> 
> 
> 0
> 
> 
> JayKay PE
> 
> 
> x
> 
> 
> x
> 
> 
> x
> 
> 
> 0
> 
> 
> RBHeadge PE
> 
> 
> x
> 
> 
> x
> 
> 
> x
> 
> 
> 1
> 
> 
> LyceeFruit PE
> 
> 
> rebecca1
> 
> 
> squaretaper LIT AF PE
> 
> 
> Dothracki
> 
> 
> 0
> 
> 
> txjennah PE (M)
> 
> 
> x
> 
> 
> x
> 
> 
> x
> 
> 
> 0
> 
> 
> Roarbark
> 
> 
> x
> 
> 
> x
> 
> 
> x
> 
> 
> 0
> 
> 
> Dothracki (M)
> 
> 
> x
> 
> 
> x
> 
> 
> chart94
> 
> 
> 0
> 
> 
> EyehatethePEexam
> 
> 
> x
> 
> 
> x
> 
> 
> x
> 
> 
> 0
> 
> 
> fowler
> 
> 
> x
> 
> 
> x
> 
> 
> x
> 
> 
> 0
> 
> 
> ChebyshevII PE
> 
> 
> x
> 
> 
> x
> 
> 
> x
> 
> 
> 0
> 
> 
> CUniverse (M)
> 
> 
> x
> 
> 
> x
> 
> 
> x
> 
> 
> 0
> 
> 
> MadamPirate PE
> 
> 
> x
> 
> 
> x
> 
> 
> x
> 
> 
> 0
> 
> 
> harshaPEAZ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> squaretaper LIT AF PE
> 
> 
> harshaPEAZ
> 
> 
> 0
> 
> 
> TrickShotG
> 
> 
> x
> 
> 
> x
> 
> 
> x


Noooooo why meeee I am so confused thats why may be lol.... I have high sus on Becca since this time she did not message me as usual to discuss who to vote for before voting... and then msgs me later after already voted Also she kept saying all mafia’s are vets... now I am confused whether to trust her or not if all mafs are vets than Lychee could be a maf  If we loose would everyone hate me


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

harshaPEAZ said:


> Noooooo why meeee I am so confused thats why may be lol.... I have high sus on Becca since this time she did not message me as usual to discuss who to vote for before voting... and then msgs me later after already voted Also she kept saying all mafia’s are vets... now I am confused whether to trust her or not if all mafs are vets than Lychee could be a maf  If we loose would everyone hate me


No one will hate you. This has been a fun game. We've all won and lost enough times that it's not a big deal.

We might give you some shit though... just in fun.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

harshaPEAZ said:


> Noooooo why meeee I am so confused thats why may be lol.... I have high sus on Becca since this time she did not message me as usual to discuss who to vote for before voting... and then msgs me later after already voted Also she kept saying all mafia’s are vets... now I am confused whether to trust her or not if all mafs are vets than Lychee could be a maf  If we loose would everyone hate me


If it was me and down to my vote, I'd ask (demand?) that both player plead their case and try to convince me.

And if you're maf then you just get to have fun toying with people. LOL


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

harshaPEAZ said:


> Noooooo why meeee I am so confused thats why may be lol.... I have high sus on Becca since this time she did not message me as usual to discuss who to vote for before voting... and then msgs me later after already voted Also she kept saying all mafia’s are vets... now I am confused whether to trust her or not if all mafs are vets than Lychee could be a maf  If we loose would everyone hate me


Def won't hate you if you vote for me. 

But technically @beccabun PE is a vet too - they have played at least one game lol



jean15paul_PE said:


> If it was me and down to my vote, I'd ask (demand?) that both player plead their case and try to convince me.
> 
> And if you're maf then you just get to have fun toying with people. LOL


My case is that I  helped suss out the 1st mafia member. If I was mafia, why would I do that to one of my own? Hmmmm?


----------



## beccabun PE

beccabun PE said:


> @SaltySteve I vote for @CUniverse. I don't think roar and chebs "vote trade" or whatever they called it yesterday was that suspicious. So I don't THINK they're maf but even after 4 rounds I'm second guessing every thought






LyceeFruit PE said:


> @SaltySteve I retract my vote for @Roarbark and recast for @CUniverse


You changed your vote for CU after I voted for him on night 2


----------



## beccabun PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> If it was me and down to my vote, I'd ask (demand?) that both player plead their case and try to convince me.
> 
> And if you're maf then you just get to have fun toying with people. LOL


Yesterday,@LyceeFruit PE was the first to vote for square. On Monday, she originally went for chart. It wasn't until it was obvious that doth was mafia that she changed her vote. Same move she pulled on night 2 with CUniverse


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Indexed Night 2 vote order and tally:


player 


votes for


 


 


 


 


 


 


 


 


 


 


 


CU


Duran


 


Duran 1


 


 


 


 


 


 


 


 


 


Lycee


Roar


 


Duran 1


roar 1


 


 


 


 


 


 


 


 


Trick


CU


 


Duran 1


roar 1


Cu 1


 


 


 


 


 


 


 


RBH


Roar


 


Duran 1


roar 2


Cu 1


 


 


 


 


 


 


 


Duran


CU


 


Duran 1


roar 2


Cu 2


 


 


 


 


 


 


 


harsh


eye


 


Duran 1


roar 2


Cu 2


eye 1


 


 


 


 


 


 


MP


trick


 


Duran 1


roar 2


Cu 2


eye 1


trick 1


 


 


 


 


 


square


roar


 


Duran 1


roar 3


Cu 2


eye 1


trick 1


 


 


 


 


 


eye


roar


 


Duran 1


roar 4


Cu 2


eye 1


trick 1


 


 


 


 


 


harsh


roar


 


Duran 1


roar 5


Cu 2


 


trick 1


 


 


 


 


 


vhab


triack


 


Duran 1


roar 5


Cu 2


 


trick 2


 


 


 


 


 


nikr


roar


 


Duran 1


roar 5


Cu 2


 


trick 2


 


 


 


 


 


roar


chart


 


Duran 1


roar 5


Cu 2


 


trick 2


chart 1


 


 


 


 


jk


cu


 


Duran 1


roar 5


Cu 3


 


trick 2


chart 1


 


 


 


 


becca


cu


 


Duran 1


roar 5


Cu 4


 


trick 2


chart 1


 


 


 


 


jp


cheb


 


Duran 1


roar 5


Cu 4


 


trick 2


chart 1


cheb 1


 


 


 


txj


square


 


Duran 1


roar 5


Cu 4


 


trick 2


chart 1


cheb 1


square 1


 


 


lycee


cu


 


Duran 1


roar 5


Cu 5


 


trick 2


chart 1


cheb 1


square 1


 


 


rbh


lycee


 


Duran 1


roar 4


Cu 5


 


trick 2


chart 1


cheb 1


square 1


lycee 1


 


CU


roar


 


 


roar 5


Cu 5


 


trick 2


chart 1


cheb 1


square 1


lycee 1


 


chart


becca


 


 


roar 5


Cu 5


 


trick 2


chart 1


cheb 1


square 1


lycee 1


becca 1


cheb


roar


 


 


roar 6


Cu 5


 


trick 2


chart 1


cheb 1


square 1


lycee 1


becca 1


roar


cu


 


 


roar 6


Cu 6


 


trick 2


chart 1


cheb 1


square 1


lycee 1


becca 1


----------



## RBHeadge PE

And day 3, in case anyone was wondering


trick


cu


 


cu 1


 


 


 


nikr


doth


 


cu 1


doth 1


 


 


cu


trick


 


cu 1


doth 1


trick 1


 


lycee


cu


 


cu 2


doth 1


trick 1


 


doth


cu


 


cu 3


doth 1


trick 1


 


jk


rbh


 


cu 3


doth 1


trick 1


rbh 1


harsh


cu


 


cu 4


doth 1


trick 1


rbh 1


eye 


cu


 


cu 5


doth 1


trick 1


rbh 1


----------



## RBHeadge PE

And there was one, possibly two, more days with an informative vote


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> And there was one, possibly two, more days with an informative vote


I mean, I know who I would vote for, if I wasna dead.


----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ

beccabun PE said:


> Yesterday,@LyceeFruit PE was the first to vote for square. On Monday, she originally went for chart. It wasn't until it was obvious that doth was mafia that she changed her vote. Same move she pulled on night 2 with CUniverse


That is a very good point...


----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ

vhab49_PE said:


> I mean, I know who I would vote for, if I wasna dead.


I guess me  you have been looking at me suspiciously last two votings


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

beccabun PE said:


> You changed your vote for CU after I voted for him on night 2


Brains been a bit fuzzy this week, my b lol


----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ

chart94 said:


> Basically from analysis
> 
> townie+++
> 
> 
> jean
> 
> vhab
> 
> chart
> 
> townie+
> 
> 
> harsha
> 
> lycee
> 
> neutral
> 
> 
> square
> 
> beccabun
> 
> mafia+++
> 
> 
> txjen
> 
> doth


I am so so torn ... I see Becca’s analysis which points towards Lycee but if I go by the cops analysis he was positive that Lycee is a townie... may be all this while I am getting fooled by Becca ... since becca and square were in neutral category and Square was the Doc... I might have to go with Becca here...


----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ

@SaltySteveI vote for @LyceeFruit PE...


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

CAGEMATCH


----------



## SaltySteve PE

TIMEEEEEEE.......


----------



## SaltySteve PE

Anyone watching to see who won?


----------



## SaltySteve PE

Just me? That's cool cause I'm pumped to announce.....


----------



## beccabun PE




----------



## SaltySteve PE

That @LyceeFruit PE was lynched by the town. As soon as LF stopped breathing @beccabun PE started laughing uncontrollably. @harshaPEAZ knew she'd f'd up instantly but it was too late. Becca toyed with her for a few moments before killing her off.

Mafia Wins!!!!!!!


----------



## SaltySteve PE

FFA Town v. Mafia


 


 


 


 


 


 


 


 


 


 


 


 


 


 


 


 


 


 


 


 


 


 


 


 


 


Mod: SaltySteve


 


 


 


 


 


 


 


 


 


 


 


 


 


12/30


12/29


12/28


12/23


12/22


12/21


12/18


12/17


12/16


12/15


 


Vote Count


Player


Votes For


Votes For


Votes For


Votes For


Votes For


Votes For


Votes For


Votes For


Votes For


Votes For


1


0


tj_PE


x


x


x


x


x


x


x


x


x


harshaPEAZ


2


1


rebecca1


LyceeFruit PE


 squaretaper LIT AF PE


Dothracki


txjennah PE


rebecca1


vhab49_PE


ChebyshevII PE


chart94


CUniverse


 


3


0


DuranDuran (M)


x


x


x


x


jean15paul_PE


EyehatethePEexam


EyehatethePEexam


ChebyshevII PE


CUniverse



EyehatethePEexam



4


0


vhab49_PE


x


rebecca1


Dothracki


txjennah PE


txjennah PE


harshaPEAZ


vhab49_PE


TrickShotG


TrickShotG


JayKay PE


5


0


jean15paul_PE


x


x


x


txjennah PE


DuranDuran


DuranDuran


ChebyshevII PE


ChebyshevII PE


ChebyshevII PE


Dothracki


6


0


NikR_PE


x


x


x


x


x


x


vhab49_PE


Dothracki


RoarBark


RoarBark


7


0


chart94


x


x


Dothracki


txjennah PE


DuranDuran


chart94


rebecca1


jean15paul_PE


rebecca1


Dothracki


8


0


squaretaper LIT AF PE (D)


x


squaretaper LIT AF PE


rebecca1


rebecca1


DuranDuran


DuranDuran


squaretaper LIT AF PE


RBHeadge PE


Roarbark


fowler


9


0


JayKay PE


x


x


x


x


x


JayKay PE


EyehatethePEexam


RBHeadge PE


CUniverse


ChebyshevII PE


10


0


RBHeadge PE


x


x


x


x


DuranDuran


DuranDuran


RBHeadge PE


txjennah PE


LyceeFruit PE


 


11


2


LyceeFruit PE


rebecca1


squaretaper LIT AF PE


Dothracki


harshaPEAZ


DuranDuran


EyehatethePEexam


EyehatethePEexam


CUniverse


CUniverse


RoarBark


12


0


txjennah PE (M)


x


x


x


harshaPEAZ


squaretaper LIT AF PE


RBHeadge PE


vhab49_PE


RBHeadge PE



squaretaper LIT AF PE



 


13


0


Roarbark


x


x


x


x


x


x


x


x


CUniverse


fowler


14


0


Dothracki (M)


x


x


chart94


txjennah PE


DuranDuran


EyehatethePEexam


ChebyshevII PE


CUniverse


 


ChebyshevII PE


15


0


EyehatethePEexam


x


x


x


x


x


EyehatethePEexam


EyehatethePEexam


CUniverse


RoarBark


ChebyshevII PE


16


0


fowler


x


x


x


x


x


x


x


x


x


LyceeFruit PE


17


0


ChebyshevII PE


x


x


x


x


x


x


ChebyshevII PE


DuranDuran


RoarBark


Dothracki


18


0


CUniverse (M)


x


x


x


x


x


x


x


TrickShotG


RoarBark


 


19


 0


MadamPirate PE


x


x


x


x


x


x


x


x


TrickShotG


 


20


0


harshaPEAZ


LyceeFruit PE


squaretaper LIT AF PE


harshaPEAZ


txjennah PE


squaretaper LIT AF PE


jean15paul_PE


ChebyshevII PE


CUniverse


RoarBark


Roarbark


21


0


TrickShotG


x


x


x


x


x


x


x


CUniverse


CUniverse


fowler


 


 


 


 


 


 


 


 


 


 


 


 


 


 


 


Town Vote:


LyceeFruit PE


squaretaper LIT AF PE (D)


Dothracki (M)


txjennah PE (M)


DuranDuran (M)


EyehatethePEexam


ChebyshevII PE


CUniverse (M)


RoarBark


fowler


 


 


Mafia Kill:


harshaPEAZ


vhab49_PE


chart94


jean15paul_PE


RBHeadge PE


JayKay PE


NikR_PE


TrickShotG


MadamPirate PE


tj_PE


 


 


Doctor Save


 


 


txjennah PE (M)


 


 


 


DuranDuran


 


 


 


 


 


Investigation (8):


 


x


Dothracki


txjennah PE


DuranDuran


jean15paul_PE


nikR


RBheadge


JayKay PE


 


 


 


 


 


 


 


 


 


 


 


 


 


 


 


 


Mafia


Cop


Doctor


 


 


 


 


 


 


 


 


 


 


14


7


8


 


 


 


 


 


 


 


 


 


 


18


 


 


 


 


 


 


 


 


 


 


 


 


3


 


 


 


 


 


 


 


 


 


 


 


 


2


 


 


 


 


 


 


 


 


 


 


 


 


12


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

I knew it! Shifty @beccabun PEPE.


----------



## SaltySteve PE

Congrats to all players! It was a privilege to get to mod the largest game in EB history. Thank you all for participating through the holiday and I hope it was as fun for you as it was for me.

I would be lying if I said I wasn't rooting to team M towards the end. When there was a 3 kill streak against the Mafia I was for sure it was over. Again, thanks to everyone that played and I'll go ahead and say that I'm not mafia next round before anyone asks.


----------



## beccabun PE

SaltySteve said:


> That @LyceeFruit PE was lynched by the town. As soon as LF stopped breathing @beccabun PE started laughing uncontrollably. @harshaPEAZ knew she'd f'd up instantly but it was too late. Becca toyed with her for a few moments before killing her off.
> 
> Mafia Wins!!!!!!!


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

I WAS SO CLOSE


----------



## SaltySteve PE

> Just now, beccabun PE said:



SAVAGE


----------



## beccabun PE

vhab49_PE said:


> I knew it! Shifty @beccabun PEPE.


----------



## SaltySteve PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> I WAS SO CLOSE


you made it to the final 3 of a 21 person free for all. You're a winner in my book.


----------



## beccabun PE

SaltySteve said:


> you made it to the final 3 of a 21 person free for all. You're a winner in my book.


----------



## DLD PE

Great game all!


----------



## beccabun PE

SaltySteve said:


> Congrats to all players! It was a privilege to get to mod the largest game in EB history. Thank you all for participating through the holiday and I hope it was as fun for you as it was for me.
> 
> I would be lying if I said I wasn't rooting to team M towards the end. When there was a 3 kill streak against the Mafia I was for sure it was over. Again, thanks to everyone that played and I'll go ahead and say that I'm not mafia next round before anyone asks.


@SaltySteveyou did a great job modding, each kill was a great story, and I can’t wait for your next mod


----------



## beccabun PE

I would like to publicly apologize to @harshaPEAZ, who has some DAMN good analyses and is a player I’ll be looking out for in future games. Bravo to a fellow newbie who got played by a sleazy player. This is me publicly promising to defend her in the next round (assuming she comes back to play again, after being so disgustingly betrayed by an evil mafia member who recently acquired their PE certification)


----------



## SaltySteve PE

beccabun PE said:


> I would like to publicly apologize to @harshaPEAZ, who has some DAMN good analyses and is a player I’ll be looking out for in future games. Bravo to a fellow newbie who got played by a sleazy player. This is me publicly promising to defend her in the next round (assuming she comes back to play again, after being so disgustingly betrayed by an evil mafia member who recently acquired their PE certification)


Just so you know, the prize for winning as Mafia means that you'll be under undue scrutiny for the foreseeable future. I pulled a fast one several rounds back and am still trying to live it down. Congrats!


----------



## beccabun PE

SaltySteve said:


> Just so you know, the prize for winning as Mafia means that you'll be under undue scrutiny for the next several rounds. I pulled a fast one several rounds back and am still trying to live it down. Congrats!


If I get voted out first round next game I would be deeply honored.


----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ

LyceeFruit PE said:


> I WAS SO CLOSE


I am so so sorry  she was talking to me since the last 3-4 votings... for a minute I thought she is playing me because of Chart94 analysis but since she talked more with me I just trusted her well seems like 2020 was not my year  first the PE exam and then epic mafia fool I am ready for 2021....


----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ

SaltySteve said:


> Congrats to all players! It was a privilege to get to mod the largest game in EB history. Thank you all for participating through the holiday and I hope it was as fun for you as it was for me.
> 
> I would be lying if I said I wasn't rooting to team M towards the end. When there was a 3 kill streak against the Mafia I was for sure it was over. Again, thanks to everyone that played and I'll go ahead and say that I'm not mafia next round before anyone asks.


You were a great mod... the best I have seen in my lifetime of mafia playing


----------



## DLD PE

When I was trying to play it cool in the "townie" PM and @RBHeadge PE messaged me out of the blue.  Except I didn't say "fudge."


----------



## beccabun PE

harshaPEAZ said:


> I am so so sorry  she was talking to me since the last 3-4 votings... for a minute I thought she is playing me because of Chart94 analysis but since she talked more with me I just trusted her well seems like 2020 was not my year  first the PE exam and then epic mafia fool I am ready for 2021....


like I said, I HATE that I had to play you to win, but as i also said, you have KILLER instincts, please come back because you’ll do very well in the next rounds


----------



## NikR_PE

Great game, all. Thanks for modding @SaltySteve


----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ

beccabun PE said:


> I would like to publicly apologize to @harshaPEAZ, who has some DAMN good analyses and is a player I’ll be looking out for in future games. Bravo to a fellow newbie who got played by a sleazy player. This is me publicly promising to defend her in the next round (assuming she comes back to play again, after being so disgustingly betrayed by an evil mafia member who recently acquired their PE certification)


Well my friend you played well... I recently joined this forum while waiting for my PE result and thought it won’t hurt me to play mafia while I wait... well this was a crazy ride... I was happy I found my first friend wen we started discussing the game strategy but now the circumstances have got me really confused as to if I met a friend or a traitor evil genius ...  haha JK it was great fun I kinda knew it when u msged me late after voting this last round but my foolish naive heart wanted to still believe u thinking you are a newbie as me


----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ

beccabun PE said:


> If I get voted out first round next game I would be deeply honored.


Yeah count my vote in for the next game already


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Gg all


----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ

I should go in hiding now Before other townies wake up


----------



## RBHeadge PE

harshaPEAZ said:


> I should go in hiding now Before other townies wake up


Don't hide too long. We'll need you back next round.


----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ

RBHeadge PE said:


> Don't hide too long. We'll need you back next round.


Lol I would be here for sure... Need to update skillset


----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ

Not sure when we going to play the next game but count me in... Hope everyone have a great new years eve  

- Town fool


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Good game all.

I like that ruthlessness @beccabun PE

Who's modding the next round? @mod I vote for @beccabun PE


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

SaltySteve said:


> Just so you know, the prize for winning as Mafia means that you'll be under undue scrutiny for the foreseeable future. I pulled a fast one several rounds back and am still trying to live it down. Congrats!


@beccabun PEPE that  is why he modded.  I vote for @SaltySteve erry time since that horrible round. Or @DuranDuran who has perma target on his back.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

vhab49_PE said:


> @beccabun PEPE that  is why he modded.  I vote for @SaltySteve erry time since that horrible round. Or @DuranDuran who has perma target on his back.


@DuranDuran def has a perma target


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

We have a sectional and it often slides apart. His front legs fell in the crack and he just gave up and laid there like this for awhile (this was Tuesday night as we were making it official that my bestie was taking him).

And prior to this, he was sitting on my chest since I was lounging on the chaise part of our couch


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

And before you think we're fancy with our sectional with a chaise... This cushion is basically destroyed between Banjo, Moo, Loki (Boyfriends old dog that the ex took) and the back is stained from the ex's greasy cat sitting there lol

(Yes I want a new couch lol)


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

And heres a Moo in her bougie padded crate lol


----------



## DLD PE

vhab49_PE said:


> @beccabun PEPE that  is why he modded.  I vote for @SaltySteve erry time since that horrible round. Or @DuranDuran who has perma target on his back.






LyceeFruit PE said:


> @DuranDuran def has a perma target


----------



## Dothracki PE

vhab49_PE said:


> So you are a vanilla townie?


I knew this was a trap question there was no good answer for. Even if I did fake being the doctor, you would have been extremely suspicious of me for not saving JP the previous night.

I am curious to know if I was investigated as a suspected mafia or if I was being considered to be part of the verified townie group. If it was the former, I still need to work on my mafia skills.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Dothracki said:


> I knew this was a trap question there was no good answer for. Even if I did fake being the doctor, you would have been extremely suspicious of me for not saving JP the previous night.
> 
> I am curious to know if I was investigated as a suspected mafia or if I was being considered to be part of the verified townie group. If it was the former, I still need to work on my mafia skills.


That is a question for Chart.  All of my intel was third hand. Also you could have been a bad Doctor like @squaretaper LIT AF PE.


----------



## beccabun PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> And heres a Moo in her bougie padded crate lol
> 
> View attachment 20472


I cannot get over Moo's ears, they are just so damn adorable


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Dothracki said:


> I am curious to know if I was investigated as a suspected mafia or if I was being considered to be part of the verified townie group. If it was the former, I still need to work on my mafia skills.


It wasn't a coincidence that we picked off three mafia in a row. Obviously those were investigations.  I won't go into the reason(s) when and why you were investigated here.


----------



## DLD PE

@SaltyStevegreat modding and storytelling.  I'm sure it was quite a feat keeping up with all the votes!  

How did everyone feel about the mandatory vote rule?  Do you think it encouraged more active participation/game play?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

DuranDuran said:


> How did everyone feel about the mandatory vote rule?  Do you think it encouraged more active participation/game play?


I liked it a lot. It promoted active particpatation and gave us something to look at later in the game. I say we keep it for future rounds.


----------



## SaltySteve PE

DuranDuran said:


> @SaltyStevegreat modding and storytelling.  I'm sure it was quite a feat keeping up with all the votes!
> 
> How did everyone feel about the mandatory vote rule?  Do you think it encouraged more active participation/game play?


I liked the mandatory voting. It bit a couple people and definitely kept people engaged. By day 3 there was at least a voting pattern that people could go off of.

As for keeping up with the votes, that spreadsheet did the majority of the work. All I had to do is make sure I read through the comments 2x a day and throw any new votes in there. Hopefully you guys got more comfortable with the format since it was almost reverse of Durans.

Who ever decides to pick up the mod torch, count me in next round.


----------



## DLD PE

SaltySteve said:


> I liked the mandatory voting. It bit a couple people and definitely kept people engaged. By day 3 there was at least a voting pattern that people could go off of.
> 
> As for keeping up with the votes, that spreadsheet did the majority of the work. All I had to do is make sure I read through the comments 2x a day and throw any new votes in there. *Hopefully you guys got more comfortable with the format since it was almost reverse of Durans.*
> 
> Who ever decides to pick up the mod torch, count me in next round.


It was confusing to most players, and I think it hurt the town and helped us.  I purposely did not keep up with my own spreadsheet.


----------



## beccabun PE

SaltySteve said:


> I liked the mandatory voting. It bit a couple people and definitely kept people engaged. By day 3 there was at least a voting pattern that people could go off of.
> 
> As for keeping up with the votes, that spreadsheet did the majority of the work. All I had to do is make sure I read through the comments 2x a day and throw any new votes in there. Hopefully you guys got more comfortable with the format since it was almost reverse of Durans.


I think it helps to include vote order and vote changes.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> And before you think we're fancy with our sectional with a chaise... This cushion is basically destroyed between Banjo, Moo, Loki (Boyfriends old dog that the ex took) and the back is stained from the ex's greasy cat sitting there lol
> 
> (Yes I want a new couch lol)
> 
> View attachment 20470


We have a sectional with a cuddler.  And yes, we are Fancy AF.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

vhab49_PE said:


> Also you could have been a bad Doctor like @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

vhab49_PE said:


> We have a sectional with a cuddler


10/10 would cuddle with Rocket chez @vhab49_PE


----------



## DLD PE

Count me in next round.  Until then, Happy New Year everyone!


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

He did this himself


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

This may be the first since I started this game, but I think I need to completely sit out this next round. This coming week, and possibly the weeks that follow, will be very chaotic from a work perspective.


----------



## NikR_PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> This may be the first since I started this game, but I think I need to completely sit out this next round. This coming week, and possibly the weeks that follow, will be very chaotic from a work perspective.


sus


----------



## JayKay PE

o hai guys.  wut hapn'd while i wuz gon?


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

JayKay PE said:


> o hai guys.  wut hapn'd while i wuz gon?


@beccabun PE is a sneaky mofo


----------



## JayKay PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> @beccabun PE is a sneaky mofo


Thus meaning they will be forever suspicious in my eyes.  That brings my list of sus players to: @SaltySteve, @Dothracki, @ChebyshevII PE, @beccabun PE, and, as always, @DuranDuran.

@Unintended Max, P.E. will forever be golden in my eyes, as they should be.


----------



## Dothracki PE

JayKay PE said:


> Thus meaning they will be forever suspicious in my eyes.  That brings my list of sus players to: @SaltySteve, @Dothracki, @ChebyshevII PE, @beccabun PE, and, as always, @DuranDuran.
> 
> @Unintended Max, P.E. will forever be golden in my eyes, as they should be.


----------



## DLD PE

JayKay PE said:


> Thus meaning they will be forever suspicious in my eyes.  That brings my list of sus players to: @SaltySteve, @Dothracki, @ChebyshevII PE, @beccabun PE, and, as always, @DuranDuran.
> 
> @Unintended Max, P.E. will forever be golden in my eyes, as they should be.


Leaving out @txjennah PE is extra sus.


----------



## JayKay PE

DuranDuran said:


> Leaving out @txjennah PE is extra sus.


I love Apollo and have gone drinking with txj, which means I can never think of them as evil.  Even if they lie to my face.


----------



## DLD PE

JayKay PE said:


> I love Apollo and have gone drinking with txj, which means I can never think of them as evil.  Even if they lie to my face.


Dang, now I wish you and @tj_PE could have made that road trip!


----------



## JayKay PE

DuranDuran said:


> Dang, now I wish you and @tj_PE could have made that road trip!


@tj_PE can never be evil to me, due to being a future financial life partner, but that does not mean I can suspect them of being mafia.  Mafia don't have to be evil.  They just kill people.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

JayKay PE said:


> Thus meaning they will be forever suspicious in my eyes.  That brings my list of sus players to: @SaltySteve, @Dothracki, @ChebyshevII PE, @beccabun PE, and, as always, @DuranDuran.
> 
> @Unintended Max, P.E. will forever be golden in my eyes, as they should be.


Meh. Whatevs.


----------



## JayKay PE

Unintended Max said:


> Meh. Whatevs.




It's the best mafia player, ever!


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

JayKay PE said:


> It's the best mafia player, ever!


This is less socially distant than I had hoped for.


----------



## DLD PE

JayKay PE said:


> Thus meaning they will be forever suspicious in my eyes.  That brings my list of sus players to: @SaltySteve, @Dothracki, @ChebyshevII PE, @beccabun PE, and, as always, @DuranDuran.


----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ

Hellooooooo How is everyone in the New Year   When are we doing the next Maf game ? Now I can't wait lol  Newbie excitement lol


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

harshaPEAZ said:


> Hellooooooo How is everyone in the New Year   When are we doing the next Maf game ? Now I can't wait lol  Newbie excitement lol


We usually start every Monday that a game is already happening. But the first step is for someone to volunteer to mod and ask who in for this round. No one has done that. I assume everyone has been understandably busy with the holidays and stuff.

Anyone want to volunteer to mod the next round?


----------



## JayKay PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> We usually start every Monday that a game is already happening. But the first step is for someone to volunteer to mod and ask who in for this round. No one has done that. I assume everyone has been understandably busy with the holidays and stuff.
> 
> Anyone want to volunteer to mod the next round?


*frantically looks back and forth in empty room, begins to sweat profusely*

@SaltySteve, wanna mod again?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Unless someone else wants to do it, I'll mod this next round.

Who's in?


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Unless someone else wants to do it, I'll mod this next round.
> 
> Who's in?


If we're starting this week, I'm out.

I'll probably be available next week though


----------



## beccabun PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Unless someone else wants to do it, I'll mod this next round.
> 
> Who's in?


The Defending Mafia Champion is in.


----------



## DLD PE

I'm in.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

@RBHeadge PE i'm in.

i came here to offer to mod but since you took it lol


----------



## Dothracki PE

I'm in. I was also considering modding now that PE is over for me. I guess I'll do it after Lycee

I also vote for @beccabun PE


----------



## DLD PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> If we're starting this week, I'm out.
> 
> I'll probably be available next week though






Dothracki PE said:


> I'm in. I was also considering modding now that PE is over for me. I guess I'll do it after Lycee
> 
> I also vote for @beccabun PE


At this rate, this week's round could be over before it starts.


----------



## NikR_PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Unless someone else wants to do it, I'll mod this next round.
> 
> Who's in?


I am in


----------



## txjennah PE

JayKay PE said:


> I love Apollo and have gone drinking with txj, which means I can never think of them as evil.  Even if they lie to my face.


Apollo is the most suspish out of us all.


----------



## txjennah PE

I'm in.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

I'm in!


----------



## JayKay PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Unless someone else wants to do it, I'll mod this next round.
> 
> Who's in?


I'll be in.  Please don't make me mafia and/or special character


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Who's in?


The Square is in!


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

I'm back to work and can check in a couple times per day (I did very poorly with this over vacation with buying/selling house and the hoopla involved). I'm in.


----------



## SaltySteve PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Unless someone else wants to do it, I'll mod this next round.
> 
> Who's in?


Count me in!


----------



## JayKay PE

SaltySteve said:


> Count me in!


*squintiest of eyes*

sus


----------



## SaltySteve PE

JayKay PE said:


> I love Apollo and have gone drinking with txj, which means I can never think of them as evil.  Even if they lie to my face.


So you're telling me that all I've got to do to get off the Squint List is to go drinking with you?


----------



## Roarbark

@RBHeadge PE I'll join


----------



## JayKay PE

SaltySteve said:


> So you're telling me that all I've got to do to get off the Squint List is to go drinking with you?


tru dat.


----------



## Roarbark

JayKay PE said:


> tru dat.


@SaltySteve Or just be completely trustworthy, like me.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

@blybrook PE? @civilrobot?


----------



## SaltySteve PE

Roarbark said:


> @SaltySteve Or just be completely trustworthy, like me.


I play the role I'm dealt. I like to get in character as much as possible.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

So far I have:

In:

@beccabun PE   @DuranDuran   @LyceeFruit PE   @Dothracki PE   @NikR_PE   @txjennah PE   @MadamPirate PE   @JayKay PE   @squaretaper LIT AF PE  @EyehatethePEexam  @SaltySteve  @Roarbark  

probably in?

@harshaPEAZ

out

@jean15paul_PE  @ChebyshevII PE

?:

@chart94   @BlueBlueprint_PE  @CUniverse  @vhab49_PE  @TrickShotG  @tj_PE


----------



## JayKay PE

Roarbark said:


> @SaltySteve Or just be completely trustworthy, like me.


Roar is always innocent or the doctor.  Much like how @vhab49_PE is usually the cop and never lies.

@Dothracki PE and @DuranDuran are usually maf.


----------



## DLD PE

JayKay PE said:


> Roar is always innocent or the doctor.  Much like how @vhab49_PE is usually the cop and never lies.
> 
> @Dothracki PE and @DuranDuran are usually maf.


You and I are intestinally locked, so if I'm maf then you're maf.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

@RBHeadge PE I'll play. Then it is back to the books. Blerg.


----------



## JayKay PE

DuranDuran said:


> You and I are intestinally locked, so if I'm maf then you're maf.


Yeah, except I'm always dragging your dead weight around as I'm killing off people.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> The Square is in!


----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ

I so wanted to play but as soon as I am back at work they threw stuff at me for being a town fool and told me my place lol.... I might have to sit this one out....


----------



## Dothracki PE

JayKay PE said:


> Roar is always innocent or the doctor.  Much like how @vhab49_PE is usually the cop and never lies.
> 
> @Dothracki PE and @DuranDuran are usually maf.


Not usually, just always in my head looking suspicious


----------



## Dothracki PE

harshaPEAZ said:


> I so wanted to play but as soon as I am back at work they threw stuff at me for being a town fool and told me my place lol.... I might have to sit this one out....


We will miss you harsha! Do check in to find out when the next round will start.


----------



## Dothracki PE

TRIPLE


----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ

Dothracki PE said:


> We will miss you harsha! Do check in to find out when the next round will start.


I sure will. Also I might follow the game at the end of the day .... I have major fomo...


----------



## chart94 PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> So far I have:
> 
> In:
> 
> @beccabun PE   @DuranDuran   @LyceeFruit PE   @Dothracki PE   @NikR_PE   @txjennah PE   @MadamPirate PE   @JayKay PE   @squaretaper LIT AF PE  @EyehatethePEexam  @SaltySteve  @Roarbark
> 
> probably in?
> 
> @harshaPEAZ
> 
> out
> 
> @jean15paul_PE  @ChebyshevII PE
> 
> ?:
> 
> @chart94   @BlueBlueprint_PE  @CUniverse  @vhab49_PE  @TrickShotG  @tj_PE


I would be in!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

It looks like we have at least 14 players. It's probably too late in the week to start now, so let's start on Monday.

I need a theme, preferably something gifable. Any suggestions? 

In:

@beccabun PE   @DuranDuran   @LyceeFruit PE   @Dothracki PE   @NikR_PE   @txjennah PE   @chart94@MadamPirate PE   @JayKay PE   @squaretaper LIT AF PE  @EyehatethePEexam  @SaltySteve  @Roarbark  

@vhab49_PE

@jean15paul_PE, would you play if we start Monday?


----------



## DLD PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> It looks like we have at least 14 players. It's probably too late in the week to start now, so let's start on Monday.
> 
> I need a theme, preferably something gifable. Any suggestions?
> 
> In:
> 
> @beccabun PE   @DuranDuran   @LyceeFruit PE   @Dothracki PE   @NikR_PE   @txjennah PE   @chart94@MadamPirate PE   @JayKay PE   @squaretaper LIT AF PE  @EyehatethePEexam  @SaltySteve  @Roarbark
> 
> @vhab49_PE
> 
> @jean15paul_PE, would you play if we start Monday?


It's going to be difficult to top your gif-heavy "Pirates" theme, but I'm sure you're up for the challenge.

Gifs are most readily obtained from popular movies/games/shows, so I'll try to think of a few that could be tied into a mafia-related theme:

Tombstone

Pet Cemetery

The Hunger Games

The Oregon Trail (plenty of ways to die, but not sure how well you can obtain gifs)

Grand Theft Auto

Mardi Gras (I guess since it's approaching, and there's usually drama surrounding it)

Maybe a Bobby Flay charcoal vs gas grilling showdown?  Or some other kind of cooking contest.  Wait, didn't we do a baking contest a year ago?  Oh wait, that was a knitting contest.  Ok I'm done lol.


----------



## beccabun PE

@RBHeadge PEKnives Out? Which i guess is just a murder mystery.  ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## RBHeadge PE

DuranDuran said:


> It's going to be difficult to top your gif-heavy "Pirates" theme, but I'm sure you're up for the challenge.
> 
> Gifs are most readily obtained from popular movies/games/shows, so I'll try to think of a few that could be tied into a mafia-related theme:
> 
> Tombstone
> 
> Pet Cemetery
> 
> *The Hunger Games*
> 
> The Oregon Trail (plenty of ways to die, but not sure how well you can obtain gifs)
> 
> Grand Theft Auto
> 
> Mardi Gras (I guess since it's approaching, and there's usually drama surrounding it)
> 
> Maybe a Bobby Flay charcoal vs gas grilling showdown?  Or some other kind of cooking contest.  Wait, didn't we do a baking contest a year ago?  Oh wait, that was a knitting contest.  Ok I'm done lol.


As much as I want to lean away from outright deaths... I'm thinking this is the winner right here.


----------



## CUniverse

RBHeadge PE said:


> So far I have:
> 
> In:
> 
> @beccabun PE   @DuranDuran   @LyceeFruit PE   @Dothracki PE   @NikR_PE   @txjennah PE   @MadamPirate PE   @JayKay PE   @squaretaper LIT AF PE  @EyehatethePEexam  @SaltySteve  @Roarbark
> 
> probably in?
> 
> @harshaPEAZ
> 
> out
> 
> @jean15paul_PE  @ChebyshevII PE
> 
> ?:
> 
> @chart94   @BlueBlueprint_PE  @CUniverse  @vhab49_PE  @TrickShotG  @tj_PE


Not this time thank you though!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

With a hunger games round, now I'm wondering if I should try out some new rules involving team play. I'll look into the options.... tomorrow. I'm about to be in another all-day meeting.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Harry Potter theme! 

Star Wares, Star Trek, Orange is the New Black, RuPauls Drag Race


----------



## DLD PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> With a hunger games round, now I'm wondering if I should try out some new rules involving team play. I'll look into the options.... tomorrow. I'm about to be in another all-day meeting.


In Hunger Games, the tributes all seemed to have a specialty (ability or weapon).

Maybe at one point (this round or one in the future) we could experiment using a round where every player has some kind of special role?  Just a thought.


----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ

RBHeadge PE said:


> It looks like we have at least 14 players. It's probably too late in the week to start now, so let's start on Monday.
> 
> I need a theme, preferably something gifable. Any suggestions?
> 
> In:
> 
> @beccabun PE   @DuranDuran   @LyceeFruit PE   @Dothracki PE   @NikR_PE   @txjennah PE   @chart94@MadamPirate PE   @JayKay PE   @squaretaper LIT AF PE  @EyehatethePEexam  @SaltySteve  @Roarbark
> 
> @vhab49_PE
> 
> @jean15paul_PE, would you play if we start Monday?


If we start Monday I might play.


----------



## beccabun PE

harshaPEAZ said:


> If we start Monday I might play.


----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ

beccabun PE said:


>


That's sus


----------



## RBHeadge PE

DuranDuran said:


> RBHeadge PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> With a hunger games round, now I'm wondering if I should try out some new rules involving team play. I'll look into the options.... tomorrow. I'm about to be in another all-day meeting.
> 
> 
> 
> In Hunger Games, the tributes all seemed to have a specialty (ability or weapon).
> 
> Maybe at one point (this round or one in the future) we could experiment using a round where every player has some kind of special role?  Just a thought.
Click to expand...

Fair enough. I shouldn't do competing factions this round. I'll have to research the multitude of special abilities variants and see what I can do while maintaining balance. I know there are roles where certain roles of different win conditions from others. If I can't figure it out by Monday then....  



LyceeFruit PE said:


> *Harry Potter theme! *
> 
> Star Wares, Star Trek, Orange is the New Black, RuPauls Drag Race


Harry Potter it is.



harshaPEAZ said:


> If we start Monday I might play.


I'll just add you to the list now.


----------



## blybrook PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> @blybrook PE? @civilrobot?


Until we have a repair contractor out at the house that doesn't need constant oversight, *I'm out*. Feel free to use me as a NPC for the story lines.

We had a burst pipe that flooded the house while traveling and the house is currently back to rough framing stage.


----------



## SaltySteve PE

blybrook PE said:


> Until we have a repair contractor out at the house that doesn't need constant oversight, *I'm out*. Feel free to use me as a NPC for the story lines.
> 
> We had a burst pipe that flooded the house while traveling and the house is currently back to rough framing stage.


Oh no! Man I hope they get it fixed quick.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

blybrook PE said:


> Until we have a repair contractor out at the house that doesn't need constant oversight, *I'm out*. Feel free to use me as a NPC for the story lines.
> 
> We had a burst pipe that flooded the house while traveling and the house is currently back to rough framing stage.


Yikes.


----------



## TrickShotG

I'm in if we start on Monday and its not too late to join!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

blybrook PE said:


> Until we have a repair contractor out at the house that doesn't need constant oversight, *I'm out*. Feel free to use me as a NPC for the story lines.
> 
> We had a burst pipe that flooded the house while traveling and the house is currently back to rough framing stage.


eep! Wishing you a quick rebuild!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

TrickShotG said:


> I'm in if we start on Monday and its not too late to join!


added


----------



## SaltySteve PE

beccabun PE said:


>


The fact that their eyes cast shadows but their nose don't really throws me. The more I look at it the more random the shadowing looks.


----------



## JayKay PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> Harry Potter theme!
> 
> *Star Wares,* Star Trek, Orange is the New Black, RuPauls Drag Race








Let's follow the epic story of Luke Storewalker, who is on a quest to fill his bodega!!!!


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

JayKay PE said:


> Let's follow the epic story of Luke Storewalker, who is on a quest to fill his bodega!!!!


TAHT WOULD BE AMAZING


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

not even gonna fix my errors now


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SaltySteve said:


> The fact that their eyes cast shadows but their nose don't really throws me.


Someone send this dude to Atlantic City. Salty needs a break...


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

i can play if it's still open.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

@RBHeadge PE I'm in


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

BlueBlueprint_PE said:


> i can play if it's still open.


Ps you're not allowed to change your Avi since it's the only way I remember you're Fowler, esp on mobile


----------



## MadamPirate PE

We will be starting tomorrow, since EB is being... borked.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

I'll send out roles and start the game tomorrow. This will be a HP themed round. Standard roles, PMs allowed, mandatory voting after the first day (like last round)


----------



## Roarbark

Oh my gawd, we're all square. @squaretaper LIT AF PE , brother!

And all the gifs are broken!


----------



## DLD PE

Roarbark said:


> Oh my gawd, we're all square. @squaretaper LIT AF PE , brother!
> 
> And all the gifs are broken!


So is this new EB Forum format? It looks so....80s arcade-ish.

I'm ready for the new Harry Potter 8-bit gif round to start!


----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ

WTH happened here... I was like is the only forum I ever joined in my life gone


----------



## Roarbark

DuranDuran said:


> So is this new EB Forum format? It looks so....80s arcade-ish.
> 
> I'm ready for the new Harry Potter 8-bit gif round to start!


I do feel a little more retro than I did last week. But the reacts are varied and updated.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

harshaPEAZ said:


> WTH happened here... I was like is the only forum I ever joined in my life gone


apparently a major update. In the announcement forum they said they changed both servers and software.


----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ

jean15paul_PE said:


> apparently a major update. In the announcement forum they said they changed both servers and software.


Well I don't like change  lol anyways I am not even getting notifications if anyone replies to me...what is all that about. when I refreshed thats when I saw your comment.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

harshaPEAZ said:


> Well I don't like change  lol anyways I am not even getting notifications if anyone replies to me...what is all that about. when I refreshed thats when I saw your comment.


It appears that all of the previous followed content and notification preferences are completely different. So we're all starting from scratch kinda.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Roarbark said:


> And all the gifs are broken!



Yeah, I don't think @jean15paul_PE has ever been... less... excited?

I'm going to have to update my avatar. Besides it looking fuzzy, blinky doesn't blink. Can I still use blinky if he doesn't blink.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Yeah, I don't think @jean15paul_PE has ever been... less... excited?
> 
> I'm going to have to update my avatar. Besides it looking fuzzy, blinky doesn't blink. Can I still use blinky if he doesn't blink.


I never liked how many people connected my gif avatar to .... phallic-ness. So I kinda wanted to change it anyway... to something that I created instead of something that I borrowed via Google image search anyway. The only problem is that the stuff I do for work is IP. So I need to do an FEA project for fun. Any suggestions?


----------



## Roarbark

jean15paul_PE said:


> Any suggestions?


Not sure you'll like the FEA suggestions you get from the crowd who has already associated your avatar with phallic-ness.

Screw pump impeller?


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

MadamPirate PE said:


> We will be starting tomorrow, since EB is being... borked.


Wtf is this nonsense


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Where am I? Feels like amnesia.


----------



## NikR_PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> I never liked how many people connected my gif avatar to .... phallic-ness. So I kinda wanted to change it anyway... to something that I created instead of something that I borrowed via Google image search anyway. The only problem is that the stuff I do for work is IP. So I need to do an FEA project for fun. Any suggestions?


fatigue analysis of a tubular member subjected to axial cyclic load. Crap!! That's even more phallic.


----------



## JayKay PE

Lol, girls forum was deleted/I can't get in; but I got notifications that my threads in there were deleted due to a 'security breach'. Idk. Also my avatar is looking weird? Like, it has a black background, why the weirdness? 

I guess as long as the posting works...but I'm not going to lie, I liked the last update and how it handled quoting (by fading out over a couple lines). I think this update is back to the status quo, which prob means blocks of text if quoting longer posts.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

this is awful ngl


----------



## SaltySteve PE

Have PMs gone out? #NotMafia


----------



## SaltySteve PE

Thyme test

***Edit*** I must have finally broken free from the matrix!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JayKay PE

SaltySteve said:


> Thyme test
> 
> ***Edit*** I must have finally broken free from the matrix!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


They might have removed that fun quirk during the update. So much lost, and at what cost?


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

I definitely do not enjoy this aesthetic & functionality at all. 
Like it would actively make me not visit as often.


----------



## DLD PE

Agree with all the above. This new format blows balls.

My avatar looks cut in half. It looks more like, "Kilroy was here." 

So maybe I'll change my heading to "It wasn't me. I wasn't even here."


----------



## DLD PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Yeah, I don't think @jean15paul_PE has ever been... less... excited?
> 
> I'm going to have to update my avatar. Besides it looking fuzzy, blinky doesn't blink. Can I still use blinky if he doesn't blink.


If I look at you, and you don't blink, at least I know you're telling the truth. But you tell the truth anyway, and now you don't blink. So are you now not telling the truth? Now our mod is SUS!


----------



## DLD PE

SaltySteve said:


> Thyme test
> 
> ***Edit*** I must have finally broken free from the matrix!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!





JayKay PE said:


> They might have removed that fun quirk during the update. So much lost, and at what cost?


It cost us to be allowed more reactions!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

JayKay PE said:


> Lol, girls forum was deleted/I can't get in; but I got notifications that my threads in there were deleted due to a 'security breach'. Idk. Also my avatar is looking weird? Like, it has a black background, why the weirdness?
> 
> I guess as long as the posting works...but I'm not going to lie, I liked the last update and how it handled quoting (by fading out over a couple lines). I think this update is back to the status quo, which prob means blocks of text if quoting longer posts.





DuranDuran said:


> Agree with all the above. This new format blows balls.
> 
> My avatar looks cut in half. It looks more like, "Kilroy was here."
> 
> So maybe I'll change my heading to "It wasn't me. I wasn't even here."


Multi quote will be more.... difficult also it seems.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

I do like that it counts posts now though.


----------



## DLD PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> I definitely do not enjoy this aesthetic & functionality at all.
> Like it would actively make me not visit as often.


I vote the mod uses his influence and power (and time turner) to get us back to the previous format.

@RBHeadge PE , we vote for @previous_EB_Forums_format


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Animated GIFs in avatars DO work now, but they need to be re-uploaded.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

DuranDuran said:


> I vote the mod uses his influence and power (and time turner) to get us back to the previous format.
> 
> @RBHeadge PE , we vote for @previous_EB_Forums_format


I suspect that isn't going to happen. Embrace the new normal.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

SaltySteve said:


> Have PMs gone out? #NotMafia


Sorry, I've been in an all day meeting. I'm going to start sending things out in the next 15 minutes.


----------



## Dothracki PE

Aww my avatar was better as a circle. But now it looks like a james bond opening.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

*Welcome to the Harry Potter Themed Mafia Round.*

There are regular wizards (townies) and death eaters (mafia) members. Regular Wizads are going to try to eliminate the death eaters with extreme prejudice before the death eaters eliminates them. The game ends when either all of the death eaters are is eliminated (town wins), or there are fewer regular wizards than death eaters (Mafia wins).

*The game will start today, Tuesday January 12, 2021. Lynching will be allowed on the first day. Mafia can lynch the first night.*

The Mafia members are going to privately tell me who they would like to eliminate during the night. I will reveal to everyone what happened the next morning with some mediocre storytelling.

During the day, everybody (townsfolk and Mafia) will publicly vote for a person to eliminate; I will eliminate the person with the most votes at the end of the day and reveal what their role was.

In addition to regular townsfolk and members of the death eaters Mafia, there is also a Mediwizard (Doctor) and at least one Auror (Cop). The Doctor can choose someone to “save” during the night; if they choose the same person the Mafia chose, then that player will escape elimination by the Mafia that night. The Cop can “investigate” players during the night.

The Mafia members know who each other are, but no one knows anyone else’s role except me. I have sent more specific instructions to the members of the Mafia, the Doctor, and the Cop. If you did not receive a PM from me, then you are a regular townsfolk/townie. If you're actually reading this wall of text add "+1" to the end of your next post and I'll like it.

*Standard EB-mafia game rules apply which means PMing is allowed!! Please keep all trash talk in the thread and don’t take things too seriously!*

You may use this thread to vote and post about the game. Anyone (playing or not playing, eliminated or not) can use this thread to speculate, discuss, accuse, or otherwise participate in the game; just please make sure to follow regular EB forum guidelines.

To vote on a person to eliminate, mention me @SaltySteve and tell me specifically that 1) you are voting and 2) the username of the person you are voting to eliminate.

Example: @RBHeadge PE I vote for @blybrook PE because they're a bear and have someone's leg hanging from their mouth.

*Please submit your votes by 9:00 PM EST/8:00 PM Central/7:00 PM Mountain/6:00 PM Pacific Time/Whatever Roar and Bly-time* ; I will count votes after that time as being for the next day.

Your vote only counts if you are playing and not yet eliminated. If there is a tie for most votes, I will pick one of the voted users at random and/or require the tied players to send me 10 rounds of 'rock, paper, scissors'. *PLEASE NOTE THAT EVERYONE IS REQUIRED TO VOTE STARTING WEDNESDAY NIGHT. NOT VOTING WILL RESULT IN YOUR VOTE BEING CAST FOR YOURSELF. MISSING TWO VOTES IN A ROW WILL RESULT IN YOUR UNTIMELY DEATH.*

Finally, you are not allowed to reveal your role, privately or publicly, after you have been eliminated. You may not post screengrabs of private messages in this thread.

For reference, the 18 players in this round are:

@beccabun PE @DuranDuran @LyceeFruit PE @Dothracki PE @NikR_PE @txjennah PE @DuranDuran @LyceeFruit PE @MadamPirate PE @JayKay PE @squaretaper LIT AF PE @EyehatethePEexam @SaltySteve @Roarbark @vhab49_PE @chart94 @harshaPEAZ @TrickShotG @BlueBlueprint_PE @jean15paul_PE


----------



## beccabun PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> In addition to regular townsfolk and members of the Mafia, there is also a Mediwizard (Doctor) and at least one Auror (Cop). The Doctor can choose someone to “save” during the night; if they choose the same person the Mafia chose, then that player will escape elimination by the Mafia that night. The Cop can “investigate” players during the night.



So potentially more than one cop? That's interesting.


RBHeadge PE said:


> To vote on a person to eliminate, mention me @SaltySteve and tell me specifically that 1) you are voting and 2) the username of the person you are voting to eliminate.


@RBHeadge PE are you having an identity crisis?


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Whee, I'ma townie!

+1


----------



## beccabun PE

I'm just gonna say it now, before anyone comes with a grudge from the last game, I am NOT mafia.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

beccabun PE said:


> @RBHeadge PE are you having an identity crisis?


Yeah, you caught that before I made the edit.

It's been a rough day week.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Ok, confession. I've never seen or read any Harry Potter stuff. So can yall be so kind as to explain all the reference to me?


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> Ok, confession. I've never seen or read any Harry Potter stuff. So can yall be so kind as to explain all the reference to me?


If we were closer, I'd lend you my books so you wouldn't have to buy then and support a TERF.
But yes, I will help explain - it's been a long time since I read them tho


----------



## JayKay PE

beccabun PE said:


> I'm just gonna say it now, before anyone comes with a grudge from the last game, I am NOT mafia.


sus


----------



## JayKay PE

Are dark wizards death eaters. or are they just...you know, sooty from using the floo?


----------



## JayKay PE

TRIIIIPLE POST


----------



## DLD PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> Ok, confession. I've never seen or read any Harry Potter stuff. So can yall be so kind as to explain all the reference to me?


Basically, an orphaned boy adopted by his mean aunt and uncle discovers he's a wizard and gets whisked off to "Wizard" school to learn how to use his talents. Parallel to Star Wars: He's basically the "chosen one" who must confront the most power evil wizard Voldemort. 

I'll leave this here for you to watch:


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Thanks. I feel like the books were a bigger deal for people who are a little younger than me. I was 16 when the first book came out. I borrowed the first book from the library for my son when he was about 12, but he didn't finish it. He said it started too slow. But this was also when his interest in reading was decreasing and his interest in video games was increasing.

Maybe we'll watch the movies one day.


----------



## beccabun PE

JayKay PE said:


> sus


----------



## Dothracki PE

DuranDuran said:


> Basically, an orphaned boy adopted by his mean aunt and uncle discovers he's a wizard and gets whisked off to "Wizard" school to learn how to use his talents. Parallel to Star Wars: He's basically the "chosen one" who must confront the most power evil wizard Voldemort.
> 
> I'll leave this here for you to watch:



EDWARD CULLEN GETS SLAYED


----------



## MadamPirate PE

@Dothracki PE you maf?


----------



## MadamPirate PE

@NikR_PE you maf?


----------



## MadamPirate PE

@squaretaper LIT AF PE you maf?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

MadamPirate PE said:


> @squaretaper LIT AF PE you maf?


For the billionth time I'm not feckin' MAF.


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

@squaretaper LIT AF PE is right. Not Mafia, she's a dark wizard this round. +1


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

Sucks @RBHeadge PE isn't playing this round, I need to find another vet to vote with.


----------



## JayKay PE

EyehatethePEexam said:


> @squaretaper LIT AF PE is right. Not Mafia, she's a dark wizard this round. +1


I like this because you think square is a girl. Which means I am a man.

@squaretaper LIT AF PE please be my virtual spouse (unlike @tj_PE who is my financial life partner).


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

JayKay PE said:


> I like this because you think square is a girl. Which means I am a man.


Is spectrum.


JayKay PE said:


> @squaretaper LIT AF PE please be my virtual spouse


*shimmering eyes* I DO. I thought we were already going in on a Mr. Carson/Mrs. Hughes situation shacking up with TJ? Forbidden love...


----------



## JayKay PE

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> Is spectrum.
> 
> *shimmering eyes* I DO. I thought we were already going in on a Mr. Carson/Mrs. Hughes situation shacking up with TJ? Forbidden love...


@squaretaper LIT AF PE : "_You're such an old curmudgeon._"
@JayKay PE : "_Don't say you're going off me._"
@squaretaper LIT AF PE : "_No, because you're MY curmudgeon, and that makes all the difference_"

True virtual internet love


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

JayKay PE said:


> True virtual internet love


More like: "Hey...you gonna eat that?" - either @JayKay PE / @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## RBHeadge PE

JayKay PE said:


> Are dark wizards death eaters. or are they just...you know, sooty from using the floo?


I need more sleep. I fixed it above


----------



## Dothracki PE

MadamPirate PE said:


> @Dothracki PE you maf?


I am not mafia this round.

Also @JayKay PE and @squaretaper LIT AF PE need to get a room. I feel like a 3rd wheel.


----------



## JayKay PE

Dothracki PE said:


> I am not mafia this round.
> 
> Also @JayKay PE and @squaretaper LIT AF PE need to get a room. I feel like a 3rd wheel.



Dude. Me and square are the village tandem bicycle. Everyone's allowed a ride.


----------



## SaltySteve PE

The idea of more that one cop is interesting

+1


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Huh. Well, had to change the avatar.
I think I found the old one, so might go back. But I do like his shocked face in this new one.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Dothracki PE said:


> I am not mafia this round.
> 
> Also @JayKay PE and @squaretaper LIT AF PE need to get a room. I feel like a 3rd wheel.


In this scenario, it appears that I am Hermione.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

JayKay PE said:


> Dude. Me and square are the village tandem bicycle. Everyone's allowed a ride.










SaltySteve said:


> The idea of more that one cop is interesting
> 
> +1



#cop >=1


----------



## NikR_PE

MadamPirate PE said:


> @NikR_PE you maf?


No


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

@MadamPirate PE did you ask if i am maf? 
@MadamPirate PE are you maf?


----------



## SaltySteve PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> The Mafia members know who each other are, but no one knows anyone else’s role except me. I have sent more specific instructions to the members of the Mafia, the Doctor, and the Cop. If you did not receive a PM from me, then you are a regular townsfolk/townie. *If you're actually reading this wall of text add "+1" to the end of your next post and I'll like it.*





RBHeadge PE said:


> #cop >=1



I was just +1 for the easter egg that got left in from my intro. ;-)


----------



## MadamPirate PE

vhab49_PE said:


> @MadamPirate PE did you ask if i am maf?
> @MadamPirate PE are you maf?


I'm not maf, and I didn't ask if you were maf yet.

Are you maf?


----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ

I have been reading the posts... and everything is so sus  I don't trust anyone anymore...


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

MadamPirate PE said:


> I'm not maf, and I didn't ask if you were maf yet.
> 
> Are you maf?


Not maf.


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> Is spectrum.
> 
> *shimmering eyes* I DO. I thought we were already going in on a Mr. Carson/Mrs. Hughes situation shacking up with TJ? Forbidden love...


I get mixed up on gender in here and just started assuming pet pics=lady parts. Please pardon pronouns from this point forward. 

To avoid confusion- I think everyone not me is a dark wizard this round. So s/he/they/them/it's sus.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

EyehatethePEexam said:


> I get mixed up on gender in here and just started assuming pet pics=lady parts. Please pardon pronouns from this point forward.
> 
> To avoid confusion- I think everyone not me is a dark wizard this round. So s/he/they/them/it's sus.


That's why JK uses they pronouns for everyone makes life easier. I'm totes.fin with she/they, idgaf


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

I had a 2hr meeting with HR then came out to the boards being down again


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Triple?!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

I really just love my new avatar.


----------



## Roarbark

JayKay PE said:


> Lol, girls forum was deleted/I can't get in; but I got notifications that my threads in there were deleted due to a 'security breach'. Idk. Also my avatar is looking weird? Like, it has a black background, why the weirdness?
> 
> I guess as long as the posting works...but I'm not going to lie, I liked the last update and how it handled quoting (by fading out over a couple lines). I think this update is back to the status quo, which prob means blocks of text if quoting longer posts.


There's been a second cat next to the yarn this whole time?


RBHeadge PE said:


> Yeah, you caught that before I made the edit.
> 
> It's been a rough day week.


It's been a rough day week month year. All 12 days.

Good luck everyone. I am a normal boy again. @RBHeadge PE can I be Hufflepuff prefect?


----------



## Dothracki PE

Going to kick this off with a randomly picked vote.

@RBHeadge PE I vote for @JayKay PE

I also claim Hufflepuff house


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Roarbark said:


> There's been a second cat next to the yarn this whole time?
> 
> It's been a rough day week month year. All 12 days.
> 
> Good luck everyone. I am a normal boy again. @RBHeadge PE can I be Hufflepuff prefect?


ALL.TWELVE.DAYS.
So long.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

@squaretaper LIT AF PE when was the last time you were a regular townie?


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

That is thrice!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> I had a 2hr meeting with HR then came out to the boards being down again


Uhhh sounds like we need some deets.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Dothracki PE said:


> Going to kick this off with a randomly picked vote.
> 
> @RBHeadge PE I vote for @JayKay PE
> 
> I also claim Hufflepuff house


RAVENCLAW!


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Roarbark said:


> There's been a second cat next to the yarn this whole time?


Gotta admit, I like @JayKay PE current profile image more than the original because I can see what's going on.


----------



## Dothracki PE

JayKay PE said:


> Lol, girls forum was deleted/I can't get in; but I got notifications that my threads in there were deleted due to a 'security breach'. Idk. Also my avatar is looking weird? Like, it has a black background, why the weirdness?
> 
> I guess as long as the posting works...but I'm not going to lie, I liked the last update and how it handled quoting (by fading out over a couple lines). I think this update is back to the status quo, which prob means blocks of text if quoting longer posts.


I think supporting member status didn't transfer over?


----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ

Roarbark said:


> There's been a second cat next to the yarn this whole time?
> 
> It's been a rough day week month year. All 12 days.
> 
> Good luck everyone. I am a normal boy again. @RBHeadge PE can I be Hufflepuff prefect?


hmmmm I don't think so.... I have doubts on @Roarbark @LyceeFruit PE ee and @EyehatethePEexam just on the basis that they were not maf last game...


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> ...
> 
> For reference, the 18 players in this round are:
> 
> @beccabun PE @DuranDuran @LyceeFruit PE @Dothracki PE @NikR_PE @txjennah PE @DuranDuran @LyceeFruit PE @MadamPirate PE @JayKay PE @squaretaper LIT AF PE @EyehatethePEexam @SaltySteve @Roarbark @vhab49_PE @chart94 @harshaPEAZ @TrickShotG @BlueBlueprint_PE @jean15paul_PE


I count 20 people in that list. Can you confirm @RBHeadge PE


----------



## Roarbark

harshaPEAZ said:


> hmmmm I don't think so.... I have doubts on @Roarbark @LyceeFruit PE ee and @EyehatethePEexam just on the basis that they were not maf last game...


You're suspicious of us because we were not mafia last game? Not really following. Majority of us weren't mafia last game.


----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ

Roarbark said:


> You're suspicious of us because we were not mafia last game? Not really following. Majority of us weren't mafia last game.


True ... I am not maf this game either and I think that is because I am a newbie so mostly few other vets are maf again this time (mostly not the same ones as last game).... I might be wrong about all three of you but since this is the first vote of the game that is my only reasoning as of now... that, may be you are a maf this game since most of the people were sus of you pretty early in the last game I will assume you are mostly is the sus circle for being a great maf.... lol


----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ

Roarbark said:


> You're suspicious of us because we were not mafia last game? Not really following. Majority of us weren't mafia last game.


Also you are the only one who has jumped up defending yourself so quickly lol


----------



## Roarbark

harshaPEAZ said:


> True ... I am not maf this game either and I think that is because I am a newbie so mostly few other vets are maf again this time (mostly not the same ones as last game).... I might be wrong about all three of you but since this is the first vote of the game that is my only reasoning as of now... that, may be you are a maf this game since most of the people were sus of you pretty early in the last game I will assume you are mostly is the sus circle for being a great maf.... lol


It's still just as random this time as it was then, PEAZ! 


harshaPEAZ said:


> Also you are the only one who has jumped up defending yourself so quickly lol


All I'll say about that is as a Hufflepuff, being unfairly accused bothers me, because it goes against my tenets of justice/fairness.

Interesting, the new EB no longer shows genders of posters. (Or our carefully curated interests and disciplines or lack thereof )


----------



## RBHeadge PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> I count 20 people in that list. Can you confirm @RBHeadge PE


arg, yes twenty. ...Man I hosed things up this morning.

tip for future mods: try not to set up a game when: working on four hours of sleep, in a all day meeting with people you despise, stressed out, and in a rush to post the game before you lose another day


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

harshaPEAZ said:


> Also you are the only one who has jumped up defending yourself so quickly lol


I was killed for not voting two consecutive days last game. Mafia dispose of people like me, they don't recruit them.


----------



## DLD PE

harshaPEAZ said:


> True ... I am not maf this game either and I think that is because I am a newbie so mostly few other vets are maf again this time (mostly not the same ones as last game).... I might be wrong about all three of you but since this is the first vote of the game that is my only reasoning as of now... that, may be you are a maf this game since most of the people were sus of you pretty early in the last game I will assume you are mostly is the sus circle for being a great maf.... lol





harshaPEAZ said:


> Also you are the only one who has jumped up defending yourself so quickly lol


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Roarbark said:


> Good luck everyone. I am a normal boy again. @RBHeadge PE can I be Hufflepuff prefect?





MadamPirate PE said:


> RAVENCLAW!



You can claim any house you want. You can even go with the Ilvermorny houses if you so choose. However I can't really endorse any one house because of the general association of death eaters with Slytherin, and the general opposite asscotiation.



Roarbark said:


> It's been a rough day week month year. All 12 days.


aint that the truth


----------



## DLD PE

I'm usually in the dog house.


----------



## beccabun PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> arg, yes twenty. ...Man I hosed things up this morning.
> 
> tip for future mods: try not to set up a game when: working on four hours of sleep, in a all day meeting with people you despise, stressed out, and in a rush to post the game before you lose another day


I think you counted lycee and Duran twice?


----------



## Roarbark

RBHeadge PE said:


> Ilvermorny


What in the heck. Apparently my HP lore knowledge is very out of date.


----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ

Well I have to come up with something you see for first vote it is always unfair .... lol


----------



## DLD PE

beccabun PE said:


> I think you counted lycee and Duran twice?


AAARRRGHHHH!! Why did you say anything? I was hoping no one would notice and I could get an extra life!


----------



## Dothracki PE

Roarbark said:


> It's still just as random this time as it was then, PEAZ!
> 
> All I'll say about that is as a Hufflepuff, being unfairly accused bothers me, because it goes against my tenets of justice/fairness.
> 
> Interesting, the new EB no longer shows genders of posters. (Or our carefully curated interests and disciplines or lack thereof )


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Learning the new system.
It's interesting to me that @DuranDuran and @Dothracki PE gif are behaving very differently.
@DuranDuran 's shows a filename and when I click it it comes up larger.
@Dothracki PE 's doesn't show a filename and nothing happens when I click it.

I'm assuming you must have posted them differently?


----------



## Dothracki PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> Learning the new system.
> It's interesting to me that @DuranDuran and @Dothracki PE gif are behaving very differently.
> @DuranDuran 's shows a filename and when I click it it comes up larger.
> @Dothracki PE 's doesn't show a filename and nothing happens when I click it.
> 
> I'm assuming you must have posted them differently?


My gif was uploaded from my phone


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Sorry @NikR_PE 

@RBHeadge PE I vote for @NikR_PE


----------



## Roarbark




----------



## RBHeadge PE

beccabun PE said:


> I think you counted lycee and Duran twice?


Yes, it was always 18 and I double listed lycee and duran. I blame the new site format.

_ffs I really need sleep_





Roarbark said:


> RBHeadge PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can claim any house you want. You can even go with the Ilvermorny houses if you so choose.
> 
> 
> 
> What in the heck. Apparently my HP lore knowledge is very out of date.
Click to expand...

That the American version of Hogwarts. 








Ilvermorny School of Witchcraft and Wizardry | Wizarding World


The great North American school of magic was founded in the seventeenth century. It stands at the highest peak of Mount Greylock, where it is concealed from non-magic gaze by a variety of powerful enchantments, which sometimes manifest in a wreath of misty cloud.



www.wizardingworld.com





It only came up in the _Fantastic Beasts_ movies.


I only have one vote so far:

@NikR_PE 1 (jean)

I'll start doing @SaltySteve 's method of listing votes tomorrow.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

@RBHeadge PE I vote for @JayKay PE for reasons I haven't determined yet.


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

ready.... +1 
along with all the corrections... I think....maybe? whatever. I'll figure it out as I go. Everyone's sus.


----------



## Roarbark

RBHeadge PE said:


> Yes, it was always 18 and I double listed lycee and duran. I blame the new site format.
> 
> _ffs I really need sleep_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That the American version of Hogwarts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ilvermorny School of Witchcraft and Wizardry | Wizarding World
> 
> 
> The great North American school of magic was founded in the seventeenth century. It stands at the highest peak of Mount Greylock, where it is concealed from non-magic gaze by a variety of powerful enchantments, which sometimes manifest in a wreath of misty cloud.
> 
> 
> 
> www.wizardingworld.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It only came up in the _Fantastic Beasts_ movies.
> 
> 
> I only have one vote so far:
> 
> @NikR_PE 1 (jean)
> 
> I'll start doing @SaltySteve 's method of listing votes tomorrow.


Hey, Blinky's back!


----------



## Dothracki PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Yes, it was always 18 and I double listed lycee and duran. I blame the new site format.
> 
> _ffs I really need sleep_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That the American version of Hogwarts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ilvermorny School of Witchcraft and Wizardry | Wizarding World
> 
> 
> The great North American school of magic was founded in the seventeenth century. It stands at the highest peak of Mount Greylock, where it is concealed from non-magic gaze by a variety of powerful enchantments, which sometimes manifest in a wreath of misty cloud.
> 
> 
> 
> www.wizardingworld.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It only came up in the _Fantastic Beasts_ movies.
> 
> 
> I only have one vote so far:
> 
> @NikR_PE 1 (jean)
> 
> I'll start doing @SaltySteve 's method of listing votes tomorrow.


I also voted for JK earlier


----------



## JayKay PE

Wait. Did you guys not know I had two cats in my avatar?

also, voting isn’t required tonight? For tomorrow, right?


----------



## Dothracki PE

JayKay PE said:


> Wait. Did you guys not know I had two cats in my avatar?
> 
> also, voting isn’t required tonight? For tomorrow, right?


I knew there were two. The other is hiding


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

JayKay PE said:


> Wait. Did you guys not know I had two cats in my avatar?
> 
> also, voting isn’t required tonight? For tomorrow, right?


what's today? oh yeah....only Tuesday.... about that long day week month year.... yes all 12 days of it .... 

Correct. Wednesday starts required voting.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

There is still a lynch tonight.

@NikR_PE 1 (jean)
@JayKay PE 2 (doth, mp)


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

JayKay PE said:


> Wait. Did you guys not know I had two cats in my avatar?
> 
> also, voting isn’t required tonight? For tomorrow, right?


I did not.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

@RBHeadge PE Pickerwheel, spun.... 12 times, because it is the 12th .... says that
+1 
vote goes to @chart94 (sorry, picker wheel spoke)


----------



## JayKay PE

BlueBlueprint_PE said:


> what's today? oh yeah....only Tuesday.... about that long day week month year.... yes all 12 days of it ....
> 
> Correct. Wednesday starts required voting.


Dude. I worked on Sunday all day. So I kept thinking today was Wednesday. So I’m even more confused.

@RBHeadge PE sorry to be a pain, but can you please re-post all players?


----------



## JayKay PE

So it’s likely square is doc again, and will be killed. Vhab is always cop. But there is another cop too? A deputy? An auror? Department of Secrets? I’m gonna get a randomized.


----------



## JayKay PE

Triple post!!!


----------



## JayKay PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> For reference, the 18 players in this round are:
> 
> @beccabun PE @DuranDuran @LyceeFruit PE @Dothracki PE @NikR_PE @txjennah PE @DuranDuran @LyceeFruit PE @MadamPirate PE @JayKay PE @squaretaper LIT AF PE @EyehatethePEexam @SaltySteve @Roarbark @vhab49_PE @chart94 @harshaPEAZ @TrickShotG @BlueBlueprint_PE @jean15paul_PE


I found it, nvmd


----------



## JayKay PE

Hmmmm. MP only comes out strong if special player. Less than 20 players, so prob 4 mafia (sqrt(total) round down is I think RBH method of modding). Lycee only posted a few times, which is sus. TJ isn’t playing so I don’t know who is mafia, because they ask.


----------



## JayKay PE

EyehatethePEexam said:


> I get mixed up on gender in here and just started assuming pet pics=lady parts. Please pardon pronouns from this point forward.
> 
> To avoid confusion- I think everyone not me is a dark wizard this round. So s/he/they/them/it's sus.


Lololol, don’t worry. Nobody on here is truly going to be offended if you call them the wrong pronoun if we don’t say what we are. Tbh, it’s why, as @LyceeFruit PE said, I use they/them in allllll my mod storytelling.

it means I was able to have @Unintended Max P.E. in a dress and be a femme fatale. Which was very fitting. And every else in dresses. Even the wood chipper.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Awe crap I forgot we're voting tonight. @RBHeadge PE I vote for @jean15paul_PE because spray n pray.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

T minus 40 min

@NikR_PE 1 (jean)
@JayKay PE 2 (doth, mp)
@chart94 1 (vhab)
@jean15paul_PE 1 (square)


----------



## RBHeadge PE

I will try to call time at 9:00. If there is a tie, can the players send me 10 rounds of RPS. The gif story and reveal will happen around 10ish


----------



## JayKay PE

Since vhab is cop, I’m following lead. @RBHeadge PE I vote for @chart94


----------



## beccabun PE

@RBHeadge PE I vote for @LyceeFruit PE


----------



## DLD PE

@RBHeadge PE. I vote for @chart94


----------



## Roarbark

GIF STORY GIF STORY GIF STORY! *Chants excitedly*


----------



## JayKay PE

Roarbark said:


> GIF STORY GIF STORY GIF STORY! *Chants excitedly*


It way to early Roar-time for you to be here!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Time


----------



## Roarbark

JayKay PE said:


> It way to early Roar-time for you to be here!


Huh? 4:00 PM is too early?

Edit: I'm cooking lunchdinner
Edit Edit: It no longer shows that you edited messages?


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

I vote for @jean15paul_PE because square taper is a male and men are not dark wizards and I trust his judgement. (I am not scrolling back to see if I F’d up gender again).


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

Crap...I missed it by a minute


----------



## JayKay PE

EyehatethePEexam said:


> I vote for @jean15paul_PE because square taper is a male and men are not dark wizards and I trust his judgement. (I am not scrolling back to see if I F’d up gender again).


 You messed up. @jean15paul_PE is a sexy plus size lady. Very thicc.


----------



## Roarbark

It no longer notifies you when new posts occur on the forum you're viewing? What is this, the Neolithic era?


----------



## JayKay PE

Got to refresh. Like aol times. Horrible.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

JayKay PE said:


> You messed up. @jean15paul_PE is a sexy plus size lady. Very thicc.


I don't even know how to respond to that.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Time


What was the final vote?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

@NikR_PE 1 (jean)
@JayKay PE 2 (doth, mp)
@chart94 3 (vhab, jk, duran)
@jean15paul_PE 1 (square)
@LyceeFruit PE 1 (beccabun)






















^ @chart94 ^



Spoiler: Chart's Alignment








(regular wizard)



The remaining wizards (players of all alignments) are:


@BlueBlueprint_PE 
@jean15paul_PE 
@beccabun PE 
@DuranDuran 
@LyceeFruit PE 
@Dothracki PE 
@NikR_PE 
@txjennah PE 
@MadamPirate PE 
@JayKay PE 
@squaretaper LIT AF PE 
@EyehatethePEexam 
@SaltySteve 
@Roarbark 
@vhab49_PE 
@harshaPEAZ 
@TrickShotG


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

FYI. Vhab knows nothing.


----------



## DLD PE

Sorry, @chart94 ! I knew I shouldn't have trusted my lower intestine with @JayKay PE !


----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ

ok so I totally forgot and then got no notifications Sorry @chart94


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Oh hai.

Notifications are fecking garbage on this new layout


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

@MadamPirate PE when the girls forum reappears, i'll spill the deets


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

TBFH I volunteer as tribute to be murderized today. This new site is terrible and I'm not in the mood to deal with it.
We're euthanizing Banjo this weekend for behavior. Re-homing him to my best friend is not working.
The shelter made the decision for us. There are no more options left for him.


----------



## Dothracki PE

RBHeadge PE said:


>


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Spoiler: What happened during the night



The death death eaters didn't attack during the night. No one was killed.



The remaining wizards (players of all alignments) are:


@BlueBlueprint_PE
@jean15paul_PE
@beccabun PE
@DuranDuran
@LyceeFruit PE
@Dothracki PE
@NikR_PE
@txjennah PE
@MadamPirate PE
@JayKay PE
@squaretaper LIT AF PE
@EyehatethePEexam
@SaltySteve
@Roarbark
@vhab49_PE
@harshaPEAZ
@TrickShotG


----------



## SaltySteve PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> TBFH I volunteer as tribute to be murderized today. This new site is terrible and I'm not in the mood to deal with it.
> We're euthanizing Banjo this weekend for behavior. Re-homing him to my best friend is not working.
> The shelter made the decision for us. There are no more options left for him.


That's awful, I'm so sorry you guys are having to go through that.


----------



## SaltySteve PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> The death death eaters didn't attack during the night. No one was killed.



@squaretaper LIT AF PE must be one of the mafia if they forgot to vote. @RBHeadge PE I vote for @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## DLD PE

"The death death eaters didn't attack during the night. No one was killed."

Very strange. Based on the rules, there are only 2 possibilites:

1. None of the mafia voted, so no attack (highly unlikely).
2. One of the mafia didn't vote, and the other two voted for a different person, hence a tie, hence no attack (more likely).

I'm going with #2, which means they didn't communicate well, or couldn't agree, or one changed their vote and the other failed to go along with it.

Current reads:

Townie ++

@beccabun PE , @Dothracki PE , @DuranDuran

Townie+

@MadamPirate PE , @SaltySteve , @harshaPEAZ

Mafia +

@squaretaper LIT AF PE , @TrickShotG ,

Lean Mafia

@txjennah PE , @BlueBlueprint_PE ,

Neutral

Everyone else

EDIT: Aargh, scratch my comments from above. I was basing those assumptions on 3 mafia. There are more than likely at least 4 mafia with the current players, which means either no one voted or only 2 voted and they didn't vote together, or 4 voted and no one communicated? All very strange.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Good morning Hogwarts! Voting is mandatory today and everyday thereafter. A non-vote is a vote for yourself.

Here is the current tally:
@jean15paul_PE 1 (eyehate) - Yes the vote at 9:01 PM counts as a vote for Day 2
@squaretaper LIT AF PE 1 (salty)

In table form:

PlayerVotes forblueprint_PEjean15paul_PEbeccabun_PEDuranDuranLyceeFruit PEDothraki PENikR_PETxJennah PEMadamPirate PEJayKay PEsquaretaper LIT AF PEEyehatethePEexamjeanSaltyStevesquareRoarbarkvhab49_PEHarshaPEAZTrickShotGChart94


----------



## RBHeadge PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> This new site is terrible and I'm not in the mood to deal with it.
> We're euthanizing Banjo this weekend for behavior. Re-homing him to my best friend is not working.
> The shelter made the decision for us. There are no more options left for him.


I'm really sorry to read that Lycee!


----------



## Dothracki PE




----------



## RBHeadge PE

trippple and programing note.

I've already decided how to reveal roles on lynch for the special characters and regular wizards. In the case of the latter, I'm just going to do a sorting hat gif from a random house. If you have a preference for a house, irrespective of your role in game, you can post it here or PM me, and in the unfortunate event of your lynch, I'll use the house of your choice.


----------



## Dothracki PE

@RBHeadge PE I'm going to vote for @TrickShotG for now

I'm also Hufflepuff if you didn't get that yesterday


----------



## DLD PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> trippple and programing note.
> 
> I've already decided how to reveal roles on lynch for the special characters and regular wizards. In the case of the latter, I'm just going to do a sorting hat gif from a random house. If you have a preference for a house, irrespective of your role in game, you can post it here or PM me, and in the unfortunate event of your lynch, I'll use the house of your choice.


Ravenclaw here.


----------



## DLD PE

@vhab49_PE are you mafia?


----------



## DLD PE

@tj_PE are you mafia?


----------



## DLD PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> trippple and programing note.
> 
> I've already decided how to reveal roles on lynch for the special characters and regular wizards. In the case of the latter, I'm just going to do a sorting hat gif from a random house. If you have a preference for a house, irrespective of your role in game, you can post it here or PM me, and in the unfortunate event of your lynch, I'll use the house of your choice.


"Fudgey" because no triple.


----------



## SaltySteve PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> If you have a preference for a house, irrespective of your role in game, you can post it here or PM me, and in the unfortunate event of your lynch, I'll use the house of your choice.



I claim Waffle House.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

DuranDuran said:


> @vhab49_PE are you mafia?


No.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

jeez. I get push notifications on my phone of a new post in this thread (and I'm not following this thread) immediately. But it takes a couple minutes for a tiny peach bar to come up to tell me that there are new posts. That $^&t aint right


----------



## DLD PE

SaltySteve said:


> I claim Waffle House.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Dothracki PE said:


> View attachment 20708


i never voted yesterday so why am i listed?


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

@RBHeadge PE i vote for @LyceeFruit PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> TBFH I volunteer as tribute to be murderized today. This new site is terrible and I'm not in the mood to deal with it.
> We're euthanizing Banjo this weekend for behavior. Re-homing him to my best friend is not working.
> The shelter made the decision for us. There are no more options left for him.


Oh honey, I'm so sorry.


----------



## JayKay PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> f you have a preference for a house, irrespective of your role in game, you can post it here or PM me, and in the unfortunate event of your lynch, I'll use the house of your choice.


IHOP.

Sworn rivals to @SaltySteve 's house of Waffles


----------



## Dothracki PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> i never voted yesterday so why am i listed?


Thanks for pointing that out. It should say becca voted for you as the 7th vote. I mix that up often.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Here is the current tally:
@jean15paul_PE 1 (eyehate) 
@squaretaper LIT AF PE 1 (salty)
lycee 1 (lycee)
@TrickShotG 1 (doth)

In table form:

PlayerVotes forblueprint_PEjean15paul_PEbeccabun_PEDuranDuranLyceeFruit PElyceeDothraki PETrickshotNikR_PETxJennah PEMadamPirate PEJayKay PEsquaretaper LIT AF PEEyehatethePEexamjeanSaltyStevesquareRoarbarkvhab49_PEHarshaPEAZTrickShotGChart94


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> TBFH I volunteer as tribute to be murderized today. This new site is terrible and I'm not in the mood to deal with it.
> We're euthanizing Banjo this weekend for behavior. Re-homing him to my best friend is not working.
> The shelter made the decision for us. There are no more options left for him.


So sorry to hear about Banjo.  I know that yall did everything that you could. Feel free to reach out if you wanna talk.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

@Mod @RBHeadge PE Is there anything we can do if Lycee really wants out?
I guess I'll vote for @LyceeFruit PE , unless you have a more elegant solution.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

To all, I completely understand the complaints about the site update. But from what I understand it won't be changed... or at least, we can't go back to the old system. I'm doing my best to lean into the new site since it is what it is.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

@RBHeadge PE I'll vote for @LyceeFruit PE so she can focus on other things.


----------



## JayKay PE

@RBHeadge PE I'm going to vote for @LyceeFruit PE so they can focus on life.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> TBFH I volunteer as tribute to be murderized today. This new site is terrible and I'm not in the mood to deal with it.
> We're euthanizing Banjo this weekend for behavior. Re-homing him to my best friend is not working.
> The shelter made the decision for us. There are no more options left for him.


Oh Lycee, that is awful news. I'm sorry.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

@RBHeadge PE I'ma vote for @LyceeFruit PE so she doesn't have to worry about playing. 

(many hugs to you, friend!)


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

@RBHeadge PE I vote for @LyceeFruit PE so they can have time away.


----------



## SaltySteve PE

I feel like we can let LF disband from the game without killing her off. @RBHeadge PE can probably reassign her role if she's a special character? Unless she's mafia. Then there's no need to reassign, we'll just be 1 mafia member short.
;-)


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

SaltySteve said:


> I feel like we can let LF disband from the game without killing her off. @RBHeadge PE can probably reassign her role if she's a special character? Unless she's mafia. Then there's no need to reassign, we'll just be 1 mafia member short.
> ;-)


Yeah I was wondering if there was another option, but here's the problem. Just playing the odds, she's probably a townie. If we let her exit without killing her then we still have to kill someone else who may end up being a townie. So we'd lose 2 townies today. Maybe she's maf (no way to know) or we get a maf with the vote (unlikely on day 2 unless it's just dumb luck). Sucks if she's a special character though like you said. But just playing the percentages I think the best thing for the game is to vote her out.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

SaltySteve said:


> I feel like we can let LF disband from the game without killing her off. @RBHeadge PE can probably reassign her role if she's a special character? Unless she's mafia. Then there's no need to reassign, we'll just be 1 mafia member short.
> ;-)


But then the townies lose two members, potentially.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> Yeah I was wondering if there was another option, but here's the problem. Just playing the odds, she's probably a townie. If we let her exit without killing her then we still have to kill someone else who may end up being a townie. So we'd lose 2 townies today. Maybe she's maf (no way to know) or we get a maf with the vote (unlikely on day 2 unless it's just dumb luck). Sucks if she's a special character though like you said. But just playing the percentages I think the best thing for the game is to vote her out.


What JP said.


----------



## SaltySteve PE

I wasn't thinking of it from a game angle. I just didn't want to "kill" her off. Seemed like a shitty week already, why not let her ride off into the sunset on her broom chasing a golden snitch or whatever?

From a game standpoint, we gain no information from killing off LF. It's a mercy kill and a free pass for Mafia to take us down by one if she's a townie. We glean no voting patterns from that. And even worse, if she's a cop or doc then we're shooting ourselves in the foot.


----------



## DLD PE

Or, since it's early in the round, we could re-start/reshuffle and start again tomorrow or Friday. Just a thought.


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

I'm so sorry @LyceeFruit PE. I can't even imagine having to go through that. 

@RBHeadge PE I'm going to vote for @LyceeFruit PE cuz I wish she was dealing with anything but that!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

So, in the interest of game balance and neutrality I'm inclined to just play this out as if this was a dogpile lynch and let the chips falls where they may.


From a human perspective, we can let her withdrawal (transfer to Ilvermorny) in peace. The votes for her today will be nulled. If necessary, I will take limited action behind the scenes to ensure proper game balance. _regardless of her role, *something* will need to be adjusted._ I've gamed it out for all three roles, and some branching based on other actions, and I think I know what to do. Let me know before 13:00 eastern if you are okay with this option. If there are any objections then I will take no action.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

SaltySteve said:


> I wasn't thinking of it from a game angle. I just didn't want to "kill" her off. Seemed like a shitty week already, why not let her ride off into the sunset on her broom chasing a golden snitch or whatever?
> 
> From a game standpoint, we gain no information from killing off LF. It's a mercy kill and a free pass for Mafia to take us down by one if she's a townie. We glean no voting patterns from that. And even worse, if she's a cop or doc then we're shooting ourselves in the foot.


I'm fine being taken out by a hippogriff tonight, it's fine. OR DIE BY NORBERT!

@RBHeadge PE plz kill me by dragon! since there are no woodchippers at Hogwarts anyway


----------



## RBHeadge PE

FWIW, I'd rather not restart the round.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Or alternately, we can null the votes for lycee for today, and let @chart94 play her assigned role. I think this is the cleanest option.


----------



## Dothracki PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Or alternately, we can null the votes for lycee for today, and let @chart94 play her assigned role. I think this is the cleanest option.


No objections here


----------



## DLD PE

No objections here.


----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ

LyceeFruit PE said:


> TBFH I volunteer as tribute to be murderized today. This new site is terrible and I'm not in the mood to deal with it.
> We're euthanizing Banjo this weekend for behavior. Re-homing him to my best friend is not working.
> The shelter made the decision for us. There are no more options left for him.


Sorry to read this...I can't even imagine how it feels..stay strong.


----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ

RBHeadge PE said:


> Or alternately, we can null the votes for lycee for today, and let @chart94 play her assigned role. I think this is the cleanest option.


No Objections...


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

harshaPEAZ said:


> No Objections...


Seconded (or fifthed or whatever we're on now). Sorry for @LyceeFruit PE loss...I've been there and don't wish it on anyone.


----------



## JayKay PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Or alternately, we can null the votes for lycee for today, and let @chart94 play her assigned role. I think this is the cleanest option.


On one hand, I want to go this route, on the other...I kinda want to just play it out. We've had previously rounds where someone 'suicided' due to life or other issues, which I think is part of the game, where we all dogpile lynched so they'd be able to leave. I think @txjennah PE did it once, due to work getting super busy, and @Unintended Max P.E. does it almost every round.

I don't like thinking that my votes counted for nothing. If that was the case I feel like the entire first night should be allowed to replay.


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

If she was a death eater (mafia) would the other evil-doers offer alternatives to voting her out? Did @chart94 get voted out as an innocent but revived as a criminal? This is twistier than a 60's sock hop.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

No objections, but has to be death by Norbert!


----------



## JayKay PE

EyehatethePEexam said:


> If she was a death eater (mafia) would the other evil-doers offer alternatives to voting her out? Did @chart94 get voted out as an innocent but revived as a criminal? This is twistier than a 60's sock hop.


That's another thing, if lycee is a maf, how does that change the game by switching with chart, who was a townie? Does that mean chart now is that special character? Which changes the dynamic again.

I know this will probably make me a target, but I really think for fairness sakes we just let @LyceeFruit PE suicide tonight by Norbert. Or Gringotts dragon. And keep playing.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Here's my two cents:
Let's say we leave Lycee in the game. She'd be dead within a couple days due to not voting. 
I feel like even @squaretaper LIT AF PE has done this before by admitting he's maf and getting piled on and he's not maf.
What's the difference between Lycee claiming to be maf and her asking for us to murder her due to life events?


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

I'd assume that we'd just play it out, but also I trust @RBHeadge PE judgement. He's probably the most knowledgeable here. So I defer my opinion to whatever RB thinks is the best way to go.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

I'm seeing enough quasi-objections that I'm inclined to just play it where is lays.


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

@RBHeadge PE , I formally change my vote to @LyceeFruit PE per THEIR wishes and because I wear jeans to work everyday- so this will be an experiment if a singular jean is evil and plurality makes jean's likable or if all jean's are good.


----------



## DLD PE

I'm wearing jeans today, so all good.


----------



## NikR_PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> So, in the interest of game balance and neutrality I'm inclined to just play this out as if this was a dogpile lynch and let the chips falls where they may.
> 
> 
> From a human perspective, we can let her withdrawal (transfer to Ilvermorny) in peace. The votes for her today will be nulled. If necessary, I will take limited action behind the scenes to ensure proper game balance. _regardless of her role, *something* will need to be adjusted._ I've gamed it out for all three roles, and some branching based on other actions, and I think I know what to do. Let me know before 13:00 eastern if you are okay with this option. If there are any objections then I will take no action.


I am ok with either. But to fulfill my obligation @RBHeadge PE , i vite for @LyceeFruit PE 

@LyceeFruit PE , sorry to hear that.


----------



## DLD PE

Sorry @LyceeFruit PE !

@RBHeadge PE I vote for @LyceeFruit PE


----------



## beccabun PE

@RBHeadge PE i vote for @LyceeFruit PE


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

beccabun PE said:


> @RBHeadge PE i vote for @LyceeFruit PE


That is kinda creepy.


----------



## beccabun PE

vhab49_PE said:


> That is kinda creepy.


Yeah, it looks better when you open the thumbnail, but not my best gif work


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

beccabun PE said:


> Yeah, it looks better when you open the thumbnail, but not my best gif work


i'm not loving the image/gif cropping. 

i tried to find a good HP dragon gif earlier and kept getting GOT


----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ

Well I guess Norbert is going to do it....


----------



## JayKay PE




----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

JayKay PE said:


> View attachment 20717


That dragon looks a lot like Toothless from _How to Train your Dragon_


----------



## SaltySteve PE

JayKay PE said:


> IHOP.
> 
> Sworn rivals to @SaltySteve 's house of Waffles


You'll never be as entertained in an IHOP as you will in a Waffle House. _Normal _people make up the majority of IHOPS clientele. They are the minority at any given Waffle House. You ever seen a chick named Darlene chuck a plate of smother covered and topped hashbrowns at a customer down at the IHOP?

Let's get real. No one loves either of these establishments. We can all cook better breakfasts at home for a fraction of the price and never have to put on pants. But, if you're going to go to one, why not be entertained?


----------



## Roarbark

LyceeFruit PE said:


> I'm not loving the image/gif cropping.


Yeah... Mine have filename and metadata plastered on top of them, and are cropped weirdly...

Sorry to hear about Banjo, Lycee. Thank you for doing your best given the situation.


----------



## SaltySteve PE

And this concludes my TED talk on why you should choose Waffle House over IHOP.


----------



## Roarbark

SaltySteve said:


> And this concludes my TED talk on why you should choose Waffle House over IHOP.


We don't have any.


----------



## SaltySteve PE

You're not missing much. We probably have half a dozen WH and 1-2 IHOPs. I cant remember the last time I've been to either. WH is one of those places that your drunk buddies suggest at 3am.


----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ

SaltySteve said:


> You're not missing much. We probably have half a dozen WH and 1-2 IHOPs. I cant remember the last time I've been to either. WH is one of those places that your drunk buddies suggest at 3am.


lol that is the only time I have been there  .... but have been to IHOP twice all sober


----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ

I would like to cast my vote for @LyceeFruit PE Thanks


----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ

harshaPEAZ said:


> I would like to cast my vote for @LyceeFruit PE Thanks


oops I vote for @LyceeFruit PE Please count my vote @RBHeadge PE Thanks


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

SaltySteve said:


> You'll never be as entertained in an IHOP as you will in a Waffle House. _Normal _people make up the majority of IHOPS clientele. They are the minority at any given Waffle House. You ever seen a chick named Darlene chuck a plate of smother covered and topped hashbrowns at a customer down at the IHOP?
> 
> Let's get real. No one loves either of these establishments. We can all cook better breakfasts at home for a fraction of the price and never have to put on pants. But, if you're going to go to one, why not be entertained?


I beg to differ. I haven't been to a Waffle House since I moved to the midwest 7.5 years ago and I miss it. The food is not the best but it's different from anything I'd make at home. The drama varies from establishment to establishment. Waffle House houses gun fights at night and church groups during the day. Denny's houses drunken yelling matches, crying single fathers and about 80 of my early 20's first dates. IHOP and Perkins house the calmer crowd who will flip their shit or get ultra passive aggressive with order errors. Bob Evans houses the morbidly obese that believe gravy is a beverage. 

It's cheap, convenient and tasty food that is a more social version of eating a frozen pizza and bag of Doritos. And if you're wearing pants to any of these establishments you're doing them wrong. I wore a kilt to a Denny's a few times and felt overdressed.


----------



## Dothracki PE

For continuity sake and in support of Lycee and her fur babies, @RBHeadge PE change my vote to @LyceeFruit PE


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Waffle House food is delicious... in the same way that McDonald's is delicious. Sure I could make a burger and fries at home, but sometimes you just want McDonalds.

IHOP on the other had has a few specific items that are really good, but most of their food is pretty mediocre IMO. But where I'm from Waffle House has all the drama, especially at night. Many fights, shootings, robberies, etc. Reasonable enough during the day.

Also, if you're watching your carbs, stay away from IHOP's scrambled eggs. They add pancake batter to their scrambled eggs to make them extra fluffy. Delicious, but a secret carb bomb.


----------



## Dothracki PE

*cries in New Englander who does not have Waffle House, only IHOP and Dennys which don't compare, but then again we have an average of 2 family owned and operated diners per town that have good food*


----------



## Roarbark

@RBHeadge PE I vote for @jean15paul_PE because everyone is voting for lycee so she can focus on the real world + I don't expect it will matter, but I don't like bandwagoning, and it doesn't give useful info.

No offense Jean, you were right above me. (Doth is in my same HP house, so I skipped him. I don't know what house you're in.)


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Dothracki PE said:


> *cries in New Englander who does not have Waffle House, only IHOP and Dennys which don't compare, but then again we have an average of 2 family owned and operated diners per town that have good food*


WAIT you're in New England too?!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> WAIT you're in New England too?!


You would know this if you ever hungout with us anymore! *cries in abandoned*


----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ

I am so clueless not even knowing who is a he and who is a she and I am running my imagination horses with all these posts lol


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

harshaPEAZ said:


> I am so clueless not even knowing who is a he and who is a she and I am running my imagination horses with all these posts lol


We are all engineers.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

7PM Update

Norbert_ Food 9
jean 1
square 1


PlayerVotes forblueprint_PEjean15paul_PElyceebeccabun_PEDuranDuranLyceeFruit PElyceeDothraki PElyceeNikR_PETxJennah PEMadamPirate PElyceeJayKay PElyceesquaretaper LIT AF PElyceeEyehatethePEexamlyceeSaltyStevesquareRoarbarkjeanvhab49_PElyceeHarshaPEAZlyceeTrickShotGChart94


----------



## Roarbark

harshaPEAZ said:


> I am so clueless not even knowing who is a he and who is a she and I am running my imagination horses with all these posts lol


Doesn't help NEW-EB removed the "Gender" tag on our profile sections. Although technically I never filled mine out, cause I like to be shrouded in mystery.
Time for some nice flexible 'youse's, 'they's, and 'Thoseum's 



vhab49_PE said:


> We are all engineers.


I beg your pardon, I am a square coyote.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

harshaPEAZ said:


> I am so clueless not even knowing who is a he and who is a she and I am running my imagination horses with all these posts lol


Hence why we already suggested using they/them


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Roarbark said:


> Doesn't help NEW-EB removed the "Gender" tag on our profile sections. Although technically I never filled mine out, cause I like to be shrouded in mystery.
> Time for some nice flexible 'youse's, 'they's, and 'Thoseum's
> 
> 
> I beg your pardon, I am a square coyote.


Pardons my good coyote.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

vhab49_PE said:


> Pardons my good coyote.


Also NEW EB.....nooeb


----------



## beccabun PE

beccabun PE said:


> @RBHeadge PE i vote for @LyceeFruit PE


Hey @RBHeadge PE i voted for lycee earlier


----------



## JayKay PE

Roarbark said:


> Doesn't help NEW-EB removed the "Gender" tag on our profile sections. Although technically I never filled mine out, cause I like to be shrouded in mystery.
> Time for some nice flexible 'youse's, 'they's, and 'Thoseum's
> 
> 
> I beg your pardon, I am a square coyote.


Ah, yes, the NYer gender. Youse guys is acceptable for crowds of 3 or more.


----------



## DLD PE

@RBHeadge PE i vote for @LyceeFruit PE


----------



## DLD PE

JayKay PE said:


> Ah, yes, the NYer gender. Youse guys is acceptable for crowds of 3 or more.


Y'uns are funny.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Roarbark said:


> @RBHeadge PE I vote for @jean15paul_PE because everyone is voting for lycee so she can focus on the real world + I don't expect it will matter, but I don't like bandwagoning, and it doesn't give useful info.
> 
> No offense Jean, you were right above me. (Doth is in my same HP house, so I skipped him. I don't know what house you're in.)


I don't know what house I'm in either.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Ooooo... Now I want my preferred pronoun to be yall/yall's.

... But it's more important to be an ally than to make bad (excellent) jokes.


----------



## Roarbark

JayKay PE said:


> Ah, yes, the NYer gender. Youse guys is acceptable for crowds of 3 or more.


Glad you're not low-res/mussed up any more.

but:


----------



## RBHeadge PE

^ @LyceeFruit PE 



Spoiler: Lycee's Alignment








(regular wizard)



The remaining wizards (players of all alignments) are:


@BlueBlueprint_PE
@jean15paul_PE
@beccabun PE
@DuranDuran
@Dothracki PE
@NikR_PE
@txjennah PE
@MadamPirate PE
@JayKay PE
@squaretaper LIT AF PE
@EyehatethePEexam
@SaltySteve
@Roarbark
@vhab49_PE
@harshaPEAZ
@TrickShotG


----------



## Dothracki PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> WAIT you're in New England too?!


I guess it depends on your definition of New England. I know on paper it's technically any state east of New York. But as far as many chain restaurants, some avoid New England including New Jersey. Like Waffle House and Culver's for example. 

I also get the drastic New England weather changes sometimes in North New Jersey. I do miss living in CT (aka proper New England).


----------



## Dothracki PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> ^ @LyceeFruit PE
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Lycee's Alignment
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (regular wizard)
> 
> 
> 
> The remaining wizards (players of all alignments) are:
> 
> 
> @BlueBlueprint_PE
> @jean15paul_PE
> @beccabun PE
> @DuranDuran
> @Dothracki PE
> @NikR_PE
> @txjennah PE
> @MadamPirate PE
> @JayKay PE
> @squaretaper LIT AF PE
> @EyehatethePEexam
> @SaltySteve
> @Roarbark
> @vhab49_PE
> @harshaPEAZ
> @TrickShotG


Westeros, Hogwarts, it's all good


----------



## Dothracki PE

Triple post


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Dothracki PE said:


> Westeros, Hogwarts, it's all good


I couldn't find any good juvinile dragon HP gifs. So I had to dip into the GoT gifs.

And there's only one dragon sets humanoid on fire moment in all of HP, and I'm saving that one for (potentially) tonight's nightkill.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

^ @DuranDuran 
















The remaining wizards (players of all alignments) are:


@BlueBlueprint_PE
@jean15paul_PE
@beccabun PE
@Dothracki PE
@NikR_PE
@txjennah PE
@MadamPirate PE
@JayKay PE
@squaretaper LIT AF PE
@EyehatethePEexam
@SaltySteve
@Roarbark
@vhab49_PE
@harshaPEAZ
@TrickShotG


----------



## DLD PE

BWaaaaah! 

Make them pay, Hogwarts!


----------



## JayKay PE

DuranDuran said:


> BWaaaaah!
> 
> Make them pay, Hogwarts!


Killing Duran is killing a part of me. *whips out AK47* Wands can't stop guns.


----------



## Dothracki PE

DuranDuran said:


> BWaaaaah!
> 
> Make them pay, Hogwarts!


EB says you are in Boulder, CO when you click on your location.


----------



## DLD PE

Dothracki PE said:


> EB says you are in Boulder, CO when you click on your location.
> 
> View attachment 20730


Only a mafia would investigate my location (squinty eyes)!


----------



## Dothracki PE

DuranDuran said:


> Only a mafia would investigate my location (squinty eyes)!


I just found it funny and had to share, it's more just related to the new site.


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

So...Duran was a good wizard (townie)? I watched all the Harry Potter movies but not enough to understand the memes, and I never memorized the houses.


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

@RBHeadge PE 
Since my one day experiment of not voting for @jean15paul_PE did not yield Armageddon I've decided that them's my ally and I will defend them from the heinous attack of @Roarbark. I vote for @Roarbark to be viciously destroyed by dragons.
It's also my daughter's birthday so I'm going to try to be productive at work so I can get home and focus on her. I may check in later and if there is a compelling argument against someone else I may change my mind, but this at least keeps me from being a no-show on the vote again.


----------



## DLD PE

EyehatethePEexam said:


> So...Duran was a good wizard (townie)? I watched all the Harry Potter movies but not enough to understand the memes, and I never memorized the houses.


For future reference, just memorize the important part: That I'm a good wizard


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

DuranDuran said:


> For future reference, just memorize the important part: That I'm a good wizard


Even that wasn't clear to me, other than I believe a bigger deal would have been made if you were a dark wizard (mafia).


----------



## Dothracki PE

EyehatethePEexam said:


> So...Duran was a good wizard (townie)? I watched all the Harry Potter movies but not enough to understand the memes, and I never memorized the houses.


Could be, could not be. Nightkill roles aren't revealed. However the likely case is he was a regular wizard unless he was an auror or mediwiz.


----------



## Dothracki PE

Im going back to my original theory yesterday, @RBHeadge PE I vote for @TrickShotG


----------



## Dothracki PE




----------



## RBHeadge PE

Current votes:

@Roarbark 1
@TrickShotG 1


PlayerVotes forblueprint_PEjean15paul_PEbeccabun_PEDuranDuranLyceeFruit PEDothraki PEtrickshotNikR_PETxJennah PEMadamPirate PEJayKay PEsquaretaper LIT AF PEEyehatethePEexamroarSaltySteveRoarbarkvhab49_PEHarshaPEAZTrickShotGChart94

A reminder that not-voting = a self vote.

I'll give everyone a bye for yesterday, but going forward per the rules: missing two votes in a row results in removal.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

@beccabun PE you maf?


----------



## MadamPirate PE

@TrickShotG you maf?


----------



## MadamPirate PE

@BlueBlueprint_PE you maf?


----------



## beccabun PE

MadamPirate PE said:


> @beccabun PE you maf?


not maf


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

Dothracki PE said:


> Im going back to my original theory yesterday, @RBHeadge PE I vote for @TrickShotG


Do you have a good reason? My vote is placed very loosely and up for grabs.


----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ

Dothracki PE said:


> Could be, could not be. Nightkill roles aren't revealed. However the likely case is he was a regular wizard unless he was an auror or mediwiz.


I thought the night kills were always revealed like the last game otherwise won't we keep shooting in the dark each voting.


----------



## SaltySteve PE

999


----------



## SaltySteve PE

Post 1000!!!!!

1/141/131/12Vote CountPlayerVotes forVoted forVoted forBlueBlueprint_PELyceeFruit PE(10)jean15paul_PELyceeFruit PE(5)NikR_PE(2)beccabun PELyceeFruit PE(14)LyceeFruit PE(7)Dothracki PETrickShotG(2)TrickShotG(3),LyceeFruit PE(16)JayKay PE(1)NikR_PELyceeFruit PE(12)txjennah PEMadamPirate PELyceeFruit PE(8)JayKay PE(3)JayKay PELyceeFruit PE(7)chart94(6)squaretaper LIT AF PELyceeFruit PE(9)jean15paul_PE(5)EyehatethePEexamRoarbark(1)jean15paul_PE(1), LyceeFruit PE(11)SaltyStevesquaretaper LIT AF PE(2)1Roarbarkjean15paul_PE(17)vhab49_PELyceeFruit PE(6)chart94(4)harshaPEAZLyceeFruit PE(15)1TrickShotGLyceeFruit PEXLyceeFruit PE(4)DuranDuranXLyceeFruit PE(13)chart94(8)chart94XXTown Vote:LyceeFruit PEchart94Mafia Kill:DuranDuranX


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

harshaPEAZ said:


> I thought the night kills were always revealed like the last game otherwise won't we keep shooting in the dark each voting.


no. nightkills are made by the maf.

day kills have the roles revealed.


----------



## Dothracki PE

EyehatethePEexam said:


> Do you have a good reason? My vote is placed very loosely and up for grabs.


Could have been a carefully placed trap, but I noticed that Trickshot did not log in at least a day before the previous night when there was no night kill. He also has not been very active, which could be suspicious.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

My working theory....

The mafia not making a nightkill seems like a rookie mistake. Wondering if the mafia is made up of noobs. I guess it could be players who tend to be inactive.

Who are the new players here? @BlueBlueprint_PE @EyehatethePEexam @harshaPEAZ @TrickShotG


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> My working theory....
> 
> The mafia not making a nightkill seems like a rookie mistake. Wondering if the mafia is made up of noobs. I guess it could be players who tend to be inactive.
> 
> Who are the new players here? @BlueBlueprint_PE @EyehatethePEexam @harshaPEAZ @TrickShotG


You're calling me sus? After I so recently aligned myself to you and avenged your would-be voter! You're definitely not getting an invite to my birthday party.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

EyehatethePEexam said:


> You're calling me sus? After I so recently aligned myself to you and avenged your would-be voter! You're definitely not getting an invite to my birthday party.


I mean I don't have any strong suspicions, but you're on the list. LOL



Dothracki PE said:


> Could have been a carefully placed trap, but I noticed that Trickshot did not log in at least a day before the previous night when there was no night kill. He also has not been very active, which could be suspicious.


This is pretty good logic and matches with my theory of mafia being new players.
@RBHeadge PE I vote for @TrickShotG


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

jean15paul_PE said:


> My working theory....
> 
> The mafia not making a nightkill seems like a rookie mistake. Wondering if the mafia is made up of noobs. I guess it could be players who tend to be inactive.
> 
> Who are the new players here? @BlueBlueprint_PE @EyehatethePEexam @harshaPEAZ @TrickShotG


hey now... noob doesn't mean maf!


----------



## Roarbark

I can get on that bandwagon, seein as I'm required to vote and all. @RBHeadge PE I vote for @TrickShotG as well. 

You can no longer toggle between people you're tagging using arrow keys :'(. Pretty sure you could do that... Or "Tab" to complete tagging someone?


----------



## Roarbark

BlueBlueprint_PE said:


> hey now... noob doesn't mean maf!


Help us vote out a few mafia-folk, then you'll have our trust.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

@RBHeadge PE I vote for @TrickShotG because we don't know if they're not, NOT maf.


----------



## SaltySteve PE

@RBHeadge PE I vote for @EyehatethePEexam because they have a lame avatar that's just green.


----------



## NikR_PE

I hate pile-on votes this early in the game. So using randomizer... @RBHeadge, I vote for @harshaPEAZ


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

MadamPirate PE said:


> @BlueBlueprint_PE you maf?


not maf! just trying to catch up. i've been in meetings pretty much all day...


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

JayKay PE said:


> On one hand, I want to go this route, on the other...I kinda want to just play it out. We've had previously rounds where someone 'suicided' due to life or other issues, which I think is part of the game, where we all dogpile lynched so they'd be able to leave. I think @txjennah PE did it once, due to work getting super busy, and @Unintended Max P.E. does it almost every round.
> 
> I don't like thinking that my votes counted for nothing. If that was the case I feel like the entire first night should be allowed to replay.


No one let me not play when I didn't want to. Just kill her like y'all did me.


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

@RBHeadge PE I vote for @txjennah PE ... They're being too quiet. seems sus.


----------



## DLD PE

“_Oh, Potter, you rotter, oh, what have you done,
You’re killing off students, you think it’s good fun — _”​


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

@RBHeadge PE I think I'd like to vote for... @jean15paul_PE .
Convince me otherwise.


----------



## beccabun PE

@RBHeadge PE I vote for @jean15paul_PE


----------



## DLD PE

This pop-up ad has been showing up on my EB ever since I was nightkilled....


----------



## DLD PE

@RBHeadge PE , I would vote for @jean15paul_PE too, but...


----------



## RBHeadge PE

18:45 Update

@TrickShotG 4
@jean15paul_PE 2
@txjennah PE 1
@EyehatethePEexam 1
@Roarbark 1


If you are tagged below then I still need your vote.


PlayerVotes forblueblueprint_PEtxjenjean15paul_PEtrickshotbeccabun_PEjeanDothraki PEtrickshotNikR_PEharsha@txjennah PE @MadamPirate PE @JayKay PE squaretaper LIT AF PEtrickshotEyehatethePEexamroarSaltySteveeyehateRoarbarktrickshotvhab49_PEjean@harshaPEAZ @TrickShotG


----------



## NikR_PE

@RBHeadge PE i would like to change my vite to @jean15paul_PE


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

DuranDuran said:


> This pop-up ad has been showing up on my EB ever since I was nightkilled....
> 
> View attachment 20743


that's a bit creepy and un-called for.... and the poor guy looks so desolate! 

I keep getting this one... probably because I'm obsessed with these candle holders!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

I feel like people know something I don't, so @RBHeadge PE I'm going to vote for @jean15paul_PE


----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ

jean15paul_PE said:


> My working theory....
> 
> The mafia not making a nightkill seems like a rookie mistake. Wondering if the mafia is made up of noobs. I guess it could be players who tend to be inactive.
> 
> Who are the new players here? @BlueBlueprint_PE @EyehatethePEexam @harshaPEAZ @TrickShotG


lol believe me being a noob I would have jumped on the chance to kill someone if I was a maf


----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ

I vote for @MadamPirate PE . @RBHeadge PE please count my vote.


----------



## JayKay PE

I kind of agree with JPs theory about the mafia not making a kill means they’re prob newbies. Since trick shot has not responded, it might link with the mafia lack of response. @RBHeadge PE i vote for @TrickShotG because they’re evil fng


----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ

BlueBlueprint_PE said:


> not maf! just trying to catch up. i've been in meetings pretty much all day...


I don't trust your DP.


----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ

BlueBlueprint_PE said:


> that's a bit creepy and un-called for.... and the poor guy looks so desolate!
> 
> I keep getting this one... probably because I'm obsessed with these candle holders!
> 
> View attachment 20744


Atleast you getting asthetically pleasing ones... I keep getting groceries lol


----------



## RBHeadge PE

19:15 Update

@TrickShotG 5 (+1 if they don't vote for someone)
@jean15paul_PE 4
@txjennah PE 1 (+1 if they don't vote for someone)
@EyehatethePEexam 1
@Roarbark 1
@MadamPirate PE 1

If you are tagged below then I still need your vote.



PlayerVotes forblueblueprint_PEtxjenjean15paul_PEtrickshotbeccabun_PEjeanDothraki PEtrickshotNikR_PEjean@txjennah PEMadamPirate PEjeanJayKay PEtrickshotsquaretaper LIT AF PEtrickshotEyehatethePEexamroarSaltySteveeyehateRoarbarktrickshotvhab49_PEjeanharshaPEAZmadampirate@TrickShotG


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

harshaPEAZ said:


> I don't trust your DP.


good wizard over here!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

BlueBlueprint_PE said:


> good wizard over here!


So vote for a dark wiz. Not a goodwiz.


----------



## Roarbark

Since it appears Trick is actually AFKish, and will get a +1 vote (?), I'm gonna even him and JP out. Ties give better data. 
@RBHeadge PE I desire to change my vote to @jean15paul_PE, if it pleases you.


----------



## Roarbark

DuranDuran said:


> @RBHeadge PE , I would vote for @jean15paul_PE too, but...


The old ghost emoji was way cuter


----------



## beccabun PE

DuranDuran said:


> @RBHeadge PE , I would vote for @jean15paul_PE too, but...


Why use the ghost emoji when you can use hogwarts ghost gifs?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Assuming TrickShotG is still a no show and it comes to a tie, I will use a randomizer for the tiebreaker.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

vhab49_PE said:


> @RBHeadge PE I think I'd like to vote for... @jean15paul_PE .
> Convince me otherwise.


Sorry. I have had no compelling arguments made to the contrary?


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Why is everyone ganging up on me? What happened? I'm innocent.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Unintended Max P.E. said:


> No one let me not play when I didn't want to. Just kill her like y'all did me.


People like Lycee more than you. #ijs


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

jean15paul_PE said:


> People like Lycee more than you. #ijs


Innocent??? This seems pretty savage! 

@RBHeadge PE I change my vote to @jean15paul_PE


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

@RBHeadge PE I change my vote to @TrickShotG , I liked the “ties give better data” argument.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> People like Lycee more than you. #ijs


Aww. We like @Unintended Max P.E. . Or something


----------



## RBHeadge PE

time


----------



## RBHeadge PE

@TrickShotG 6
@jean15paul_PE 6
@txjennah PE 1
@MadamPirate PE 1
@EyehatethePEexam 1

Tie breaker time!



PlayerVotes forblueblueprint_PEjeanjean15paul_PEtrickshotbeccabun_PEjeanDothraki PEtrickshotNikR_PEjeantxjennah PE*txjen*MadamPirate PEjeanJayKay PEtrickshotsquaretaper LIT AF PEtrickshotEyehatethePEexamtrickshotSaltySteveeyehateRoarbarkjeanvhab49_PEjeanharshaPEAZmadampirateTrickShotG*trickshot*


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> @TrickShotG 6
> @jean15paul_PE 6
> @txjennah PE 1
> @MadamPirate PE 1
> @EyehatethePEexam 1
> 
> Tie breaker time!
> 
> 
> 
> PlayerVotes forblueblueprint_PEjeanjean15paul_PEtrickshotbeccabun_PEjeanDothraki PEtrickshotNikR_PEjeantxjennah PE*txjen*MadamPirate PEjeanJayKay PEtrickshotsquaretaper LIT AF PEtrickshotEyehatethePEexamtrickshotSaltySteveeyehateRoarbarkjeanvhab49_PEjeanharshaPEAZmadampirateTrickShotGtrickshot


Rock paper scissors?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

^ @TrickShotG 






^ @jean15paul_PE 












Spoiler: Who won?



By 2-1 the RNG choose @TrickShotG 






He was a normal wizard, albeit a squib, but a normal wizard.



Don't read into the gifs or who I assigned what character. There aren't any hints there. I just pulled gifs that worked for a tiebreaker.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Noooooooooooo!!!!!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> ^ @TrickShotG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^ @jean15paul_PE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Who won?
> 
> 
> 
> By 2-1 the RNG choose @TrickShotG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He was a normal wizard, albeit a squib, but a normal wizard.
> 
> 
> 
> Don't read into the gifs or who I assigned what character. There aren't any hints there. I just pulled gifs that worked for a tiebreaker.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

What the Hellas.


----------



## DLD PE

vhab49_PE said:


> What the Hellas.


Noobz


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Sorry @TrickShotG I thought I was onto something.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

It's ok.. seems trickshot wasn't really playing anyway.


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> ^ @TrickShotG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^ @jean15paul_PE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Who won?
> 
> 
> 
> By 2-1 the RNG choose @TrickShotG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He was a normal wizard, albeit a squib, but a normal wizard.
> 
> 
> 
> Don't read into the gifs or who I assigned what character. There aren't any hints there. I just pulled gifs that worked for a tiebreaker.


Was it a tiebreaker between good wizards or did I create a tie that saved a dark wizard? Sorry @TrickShotG...


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Well, you cast the vote that caused us to lose a good wiz. This makes me sad. We don't know @jean15paul_PE 's alliance.


----------



## Roarbark

jean15paul_PE said:


> Sorry @TrickShotG I thought I was onto something.


It was reasonable, I thought your idea was good. At worst, an inactive townie is out, at best a mafia.

@vhab49_PE was he a good wiz? I have it on authority that he was a squib. I don't hold that against them, but doesn't it kinda disqualify him from being a good *wizard?*


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Well I guess there is that... If you want to be classest... Like a death eater. Squibs may not be good wizards... But does that make them bad people?


----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## DoctorWho-PE

vhab49_PE said:


> So vote for a dark wiz. Not a goodwiz.


Am I drunk? What does this even mean?


----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ

Ok I feel I am even more clueless than first game


----------



## Roarbark

vhab49_PE said:


> Well I guess there is that... If you want to be classest... Like a death eater. Squibs may not be good wizards... But does that make them bad people?


That's why I said "I don't hold that against them" I happen to like squibs. I'm just being annoying and pedantic.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

What's a squib?


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Roarbark said:


> That's why I said "I don't hold that against them" I happen to like squibs. I'm just being annoying and pedantic.


Me too.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> What's a squib?


A magical born person with no magical abilities.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

vhab49_PE said:


> A magical born person with no magical abilities.


Oh? What is a muggle? I thought that's what that meant.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Assuming TrickShotG is still a no show and it comes to a tie, I will use a randomizer for the tiebreaker.


Ah, just saw this.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> Oh? What is a muggle? I thought that's what that meant.


A muggle is a normal human, which is to say a human born from non-magic using parents.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

vhab49_PE said:


> A magical born person with no magical abilities.





jean15paul_PE said:


> Oh? What is a muggle? I thought that's what that meant.


A muggle is a non magical person in general.


----------



## Roarbark

jean15paul_PE said:


> Oh? What is a muggle? I thought that's what that meant.


A squib is a non-magical person born to magical parents. They are something of second class citizens in HP canon, and pureblood families often disown or hide/bury squibs that appear in their family tree.

Muggles are plain 'ol non-magical peoples, who typically don't even know of the existence of real magic


----------



## Roarbark

Nice timing team.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Well apparently we have our HP.nerd down.


----------



## JayKay PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> What's a squib?


It’s like a small bird. Usually a young pigeon. Often roasted to preserve the flavor and to prevent damage to the delicate meat.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

^ @harshaPEAZ 




















The remaining wizards (players of all alignments) are:


@BlueBlueprint_PE
@jean15paul_PE
@beccabun PE
@Dothracki PE
@NikR_PE
@txjennah PE
@MadamPirate PE
@JayKay PE
@squaretaper LIT AF PE
@EyehatethePEexam
@SaltySteve
@Roarbark
@vhab49_PE 

There will be a lynch tonight. The game will then pause and resume Monday morning.


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

Do we even know where to start with an analysis? I feel like we’re still taking shots in the dark and taking down our own.


----------



## DLD PE




----------



## MadamPirate PE

@BlueBlueprint_PE you maf?


----------



## MadamPirate PE

@jean15paul_PE you maf?


----------



## MadamPirate PE

@beccabun PE you maf?


----------



## MadamPirate PE

@Dothracki PE you maf?


----------



## MadamPirate PE

@NikR_PE you maf?


----------



## MadamPirate PE

@txjennah PE you maf?


----------



## MadamPirate PE

@MadamPirate PE you maf?


----------



## MadamPirate PE

@JayKay PE you maf?


----------



## MadamPirate PE

@squaretaper LIT AF PE you maf?


----------



## MadamPirate PE

@EyehatethePEexam you maf?


----------



## MadamPirate PE

@SaltySteve you maf?


----------



## MadamPirate PE

@Roarbark you maf?


----------



## MadamPirate PE

@vhab49_PE you maf?


----------



## MadamPirate PE

MadamPirate PE said:


> @MadamPirate PE you maf?


I'm not maf, I'm a townie, you rude person, you!


----------



## beccabun PE

MadamPirate PE said:


> @beccabun PE you maf?




not maf


----------



## MadamPirate PE

I can't remember who I asked before so I asked everyone lol


----------



## JayKay PE

MadamPirate PE said:


> @JayKay PE you maf?


I am not maf. @MadamPirate PE are you maf?


----------



## MadamPirate PE

JayKay PE said:


> I am not maf. @MadamPirate PE are you maf?


Did you see my response here: EB Mafia


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

MadamPirate PE said:


> @vhab49_PE you maf?


No maf.


----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ

beccabun PE said:


> View attachment 20751
> 
> not maf


Dead people don't hold grudges


----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ

So looks like it has been a killer Friday morning for me


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

MadamPirate PE said:


> @jean15paul_PE you maf?


Not maf


----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ

@beccabun PE you better avenge my ruthless death before weekend.. I have high hopes from you


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

EyehatethePEexam said:


> Do we even know where to start with an analysis? I feel like we’re still taking shots in the dark and taking down our own.


That usually how the beginning of the game goes. It's hard to figure anything out until the town gets a maf, usually by dumb luck.
...Or until the cop completes a few investigations.

I hope the cop is on the right track.


----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ




----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ

OK so now that I am enjoying my time in heaven how much can I talk here lol


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> That usually how the beginning of the game goes. It's hard to figure anything out until the town gets a maf, usually by dumb luck.
> ...Or until the cop completes a few investigations.
> 
> I hope the cop is on the right track.


I hope so too....


----------



## SaltySteve PE

@vhab49_PE you might want to watch out if the kills keep working from the bottom of the list up.


@BlueBlueprint_PE @NikR_PE @EyehatethePEexam @Roarbark can you give me your reasoning behind switching votes?

@JayKay PE are you Mafia or just really lucky at picking Townies to kill off?

@MadamPirate PE I am not Mafia (in response to your post earlier).


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

jean15paul_PE said:


> People like Lycee more than you. #ijs


I'm not here to win friends, only to influence people.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

vhab49_PE said:


> Aww. We like @Unintended Max P.E. . Or something


What? Why??


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

SaltySteve said:


> @vhab49_PE you might want to watch out if the kills keep working from the bottom of the list up.
> 
> 
> @BlueBlueprint_PE @NikR_PE @EyehatethePEexam @Roarbark can you give me your reasoning behind switching votes?
> 
> @JayKay PE are you Mafia or just really lucky at picking Townies to kill off?
> 
> @MadamPirate PE I am not Mafia (in response to your post earlier).
> View attachment 20762


@Roarbark said the ties give better information. That made sense to me rather than voting on someone that would be a non-factor. It’s also annoying to have someone in the game that’s not actually logging on.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Unintended Max P.E. said:


> What? Why??


Dogs.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Unintended Max P.E. said:


> What? Why??


Please provide dog photos, thx.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

MadamPirate PE said:


> Please provide dog photos, thx.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Those are not your doggos. Try again.


----------



## JayKay PE

SaltySteve said:


> @vhab49_PE you might want to watch out if the kills keep working from the bottom of the list up.
> 
> 
> @BlueBlueprint_PE @NikR_PE @EyehatethePEexam @Roarbark can you give me your reasoning behind switching votes?
> 
> @JayKay PE are you Mafia or just really lucky at picking Townies to kill off?
> 
> @MadamPirate PE I am not Mafia (in response to your post earlier).
> View attachment 20762


If I was maf I def would have voted for another maf by now and been sneakier. I’m just super bad at peer pressure and following the rules of mafia: vhab is always cop and square is probably not maf.


----------



## JayKay PE

@Unintended Max P.E. please no selfies


----------



## JayKay PE

Trrrrrrrrippe post. Has anyone voted yet?


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

You'll get what you get and don't throw a fit.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

JayKay PE said:


> @Unintended Max P.E. please no selfies


----------



## NikR_PE

MadamPirate PE said:


> @NikR_PE you maf?


As previously stated, i am not. Neither am I mafia fluid to change over time.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

is that really you, or did you steal it from the internet?


----------



## NikR_PE

SaltySteve said:


> @vhab49_PE you might want to watch out if the kills keep working from the bottom of the list up.
> 
> 
> @BlueBlueprint_PE @NikR_PE @EyehatethePEexam @Roarbark can you give me your reasoning behind switching votes?
> 
> @JayKay PE are you Mafia or just really lucky at picking Townies to kill off?
> 
> @MadamPirate PE I am not Mafia (in response to your post earlier).
> View attachment 20762


I had mentioned that i hate pile on votes early on as there is usually no basis for it and it does not provide any info. Hence i didnt vote for trickshot.
Later when i saw folks voting JP. I voted to create a tie as it has potential to generate some intel for the townies.


----------



## SaltySteve PE

@RBHeadge PE I vote for @EyehatethePEexam for now.


----------



## SaltySteve PE

If @EyehatethePEexam turns out to be mafia then we need to look into @jean15paul_PE . The last minute vote change to tie it up spared JP.

$0.02


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

EyehatethePEexam said:


> @Roarbark said the ties give better information. That made sense to me rather than voting on someone that would be a non-factor. It’s also annoying to have someone in the game that’s not actually logging on.


I gave my reason.... savage...


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

harshaPEAZ said:


> OK so now that I am enjoying my time in heaven how much can I talk here lol


The rules state that you're still allow to participate in the thread, you can speculate, share your theories, talk trash, bring up any info that was already public info (e.g. previous posts or previous votes).

But you cannot reveal your role. You also can't reveal any non-public info that you know (e.g. results of cop investigation, convos had in PMs, etc). Some people choose to be more quiet than others after death.

@RBHeadge PE please correct me if I said anything wrong.

Edit: that's why some players will do the "deathbed confession" and reveal everything they know right *before* they get lynched if the votes are stacked against them.

Edit2: If you don't know anything it's easy, just participate as normal. If you do know stuff, you have to be careful to not reveal what you know.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> harshaPEAZ said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK so now that I am enjoying my time in heaven how much can I talk here lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The rules state that you're still allow to participate in the thread, you can speculate, share your theories, talk trash, bring up any info that was already public info (e.g. previous posts or previous votes).
> 
> But you cannot reveal your role. You also can't reveal any non-public info that you know (e.g. results of cop investigation, convos had in PMs, etc). Some people choose to be more quiet than others after death.
> 
> @RBHeadge PE please correct me if I said anything wrong.
> 
> Edit: that's why some players will do the "deathbed confession" and reveal everything they know right *before* they get lynched if the votes are stacked against them.
> 
> Edit2: If you don't know anything it's easy, just participate as normal. If you do know stuff, you have to be careful to not reveal what you know.
Click to expand...

@jean15paul_PE is correct. With the few exceptions above, you can still talk about the game. You can, and should, still treat this as a social thread.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

3:30 Vote

@EyehatethePEexam 1



PlayerVotes forblueblueprint_PEjean15paul_PEbeccabun_PEDothraki PENikR_PETxJennah PEMadamPirate PEJayKay PEsquaretaper LIT AF PEEyehatethePEexamSaltySteveeyehateRoarbarkvhab49_PE


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

MadamPirate PE said:


> @BlueBlueprint_PE you maf?


no.


----------



## Roarbark

MadamPirate PE said:


> @Roarbark you maf?


No Madam.


SaltySteve said:


> @vhab49_PE you might want to watch out if the kills keep working from the bottom of the list up.
> 
> 
> @BlueBlueprint_PE @NikR_PE @EyehatethePEexam @Roarbark can you give me your reasoning behind switching votes?
> 
> @JayKay PE are you Mafia or just really lucky at picking Townies to kill off?
> 
> @MadamPirate PE I am not Mafia (in response to your post earlier).
> View attachment 20762


My votes had some explanation, if you want to look back, but basically it was pile-on Trickshot (inactive player, and someone who JP argued for, since he thought mafia signature so far was inactive/noob). 

My reasoning for switching to JP (as Eye mentioned): pile-ons don't give much useful information. Watching who's on which side can give some telling information.


----------



## Roarbark

SaltySteve said:


> If @EyehatethePEexam turns out to be mafia then we need to look into @jean15paul_PE . The last minute vote change to tie it up spared JP.
> 
> $0.02


Agree. Blue and Eyehate were the last 2 votes that had potential to swing the tie. 

Eye voted to "save" Jean (or even the tie out), using same logic as NikR and I.
Blue voted to put Jean to death (I believe?)


----------



## Roarbark

JayKay PE said:


> Trrrrrrrrippe post. Has anyone voted yet?


Tripe post?


----------



## Roarbark

@RBHeadge PE I keep my vote for @jean15paul_PE today as a placeholder please. 
Subject to change if any information/voting patterns appear. 

I'm not sure if I'll be available later this afternoon, since I started work pretty late.


----------



## JayKay PE

Due to the tie breaking last night, @RBHeadge PE i vote for @EyehatethePEexam 

@Roarbark tripe is delicious. Not tripe-shaming here, please.


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

@RBHeadge PE i placeholder vote for @SaltySteve partially because he voted for me, partially because he doesn’t like my green background and partially because I don’t know who to vote for.


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

JayKay PE said:


> Due to the tie breaking last night, @RBHeadge PE i vote for @EyehatethePEexam
> 
> @Roarbark tripe is delicious. Not tripe-shaming here, please.


Can't say I've ever tried it (or ever would) ... more power to those with a strong stomach....


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

JayKay PE said:


> Due to the tie breaking last night, @RBHeadge PE i vote for @EyehatethePEexam
> 
> @Roarbark tripe is delicious. Not tripe-shaming here, please.


Et tu brute’


----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ

jean15paul_PE said:


> The rules state that you're still allow to participate in the thread, you can speculate, share your theories, talk trash, bring up any info that was already public info (e.g. previous posts or previous votes).
> 
> But you cannot reveal your role. You also can't reveal any non-public info that you know (e.g. results of cop investigation, convos had in PMs, etc). Some people choose to be more quiet than others after death.
> 
> @RBHeadge PE please correct me if I said anything wrong.
> 
> Edit: that's why some players will do the "deathbed confession" and reveal everything they know right *before* they get lynched if the votes are stacked against them.
> 
> Edit2: If you don't know anything it's easy, just participate as normal. If you do know stuff, you have to be careful to not reveal what you know.


So I guess what is confusing me is why the last game we were revealing all kills all the maf ones as well as who town lynched.


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

SaltySteve said:


> If @EyehatethePEexam turns out to be mafia then we need to look into @jean15paul_PE . The last minute vote change to tie it up spared JP.
> 
> $0.02


And when I’m not you’ll be down to 7 good wizards and 5 ...either way I lasted longer than last round so it’s kind of a win.


MadamPirate PE said:


> @EyehatethePEexam you maf?


nope, just saw this. But if things play out as they seem you’ll see that for yourself in a few hours.


----------



## SaltySteve PE

harshaPEAZ said:


> So I guess what is confusing me is why the last game we were revealing all kills all the maf ones as well as who town lynched.


I don't think I revealed night kills, did I? If I did, I didn't mean to.

I know I didn't in the spreadsheet.


----------



## Roarbark

EyehatethePEexam said:


> And when I’m not you’ll be down to 7 good wizards and 5 ...either way I lasted longer than last round so it’s kind of a win.
> 
> nope, just saw this. But if things play out as they seem you’ll see that for yourself in a few hours.


How do you know how many good/bad wizards there are?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Roarbark said:


> How do you know how many good/bad wizards there are?


They've probably been to the land of Oz.


----------



## Dothracki PE

Didn't have much time this week to update my spreadsheet or check in much. Had to go into work today for one meeting that was cancelled minutes after I walked in the door. So I got my Friday work done and went home early to work on the new house.

@RBHeadge PE I vote for @EyehatethePEexam based on the conversation going on today.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Current Tally:

@EyehatethePEexam 3
@SaltySteve 1
@jean15paul_PE 1

If you are tagged below then you still need to vote tonight.


PlayerVotes for@BlueBlueprint_PE @jean15paul_PE @beccabun PE Dothraki PEeyehate@NikR_PE @txjennah PE @MadamPirate PE JayKay PE eyehate@squaretaper LIT AF PE EyehatethePEexamsaltySaltySteveeyehateRoarbarkjean@vhab49_PE


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

harshaPEAZ said:


> So I guess what is confusing me is why the last game we were revealing all kills all the maf ones as well as who town lynched.


You always find out who died. I must admit that @RBHeadge PE format for revealing who died only using gifs has been confusing to me. Is this what you mean?

But with nightkills, the person's role isn't revealed. This is consistent with the last round. It's pretty safe to assume the person nightkilled isn't mafia as there's almost never an advantage to the mafia to kill one of their own (but it is possible). But you don't find out if they are a regular townie or if they have a special role.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> You always find out who died. I must admit that @RBHeadge PE format for revealing who died only using gifs has been confusing to me.


I'll be more explicit going forward.



jean15paul_PE said:


> It's pretty safe to assume the person nightkilled isn't mafia as there's almost never an advantage to the mafia to kill one of their own (but it is possible).


Some mafia games explicitly say that only a townsperson is killed at night. The EB rules imply that it shouldn't be possible but say it explicitly. It appears to be mod's choice how it's interpreted here. It hasn't happen in our games yet. FTR I do not allow the mafia to nightkill each other.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

@RBHeadge PE I would like to let my vote for @jean15paul_PE ride.


----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ

SaltySteve said:


> I don't think I revealed night kills, did I? If I did, I didn't mean to.
> 
> I know I didn't in the spreadsheet.
> 
> View attachment 20769


So when you say Dothraki (M) that M stands for Mafia which was revealed when he died right... Lol I might be trippin.


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

@RBHeadge PE I stand by my vote for @jean15paul_PE


----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ

jean15paul_PE said:


> You always find out who died. I must admit that @RBHeadge PE format for revealing who died only using gifs has been confusing to me. Is this what you mean?
> 
> But with nightkills, the person's role isn't revealed. This is consistent with the last round. It's pretty safe to assume the person nightkilled isn't mafia as there's almost never an advantage to the mafia to kill one of their own (but it is possible). But you don't find out if they are a regular townie or if they have a special role.


I guess I am wrong then probably we all assumed its a townie last game whenever there was a night kill which led me to think we knew it for sure from the mod or the person themself. My bad!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Current Tally:

@EyehatethePEexam 3
@SaltySteve 1
@jean15paul_PE 3

If you are tagged below then you still need to vote tonight.



PlayerVotes forBlueBlueprint_PEjean@jean15paul_PE@beccabun PEDothraki PEeyehate@NikR_PE@txjennah PE@MadamPirate PEJayKay PEeyehate@squaretaper LIT AF PEEyehatethePEexamsaltySaltySteveeyehateRoarbarkjeanvhab49_PEjean


----------



## NikR_PE

I am assuming that currently there is tie between jp and eye. So i guess those are the two gladiators for today. So be it. @RBHeadge PE, I vote for @jean15paul_PE


----------



## NikR_PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Current Tally:
> 
> @EyehatethePEexam 3
> @SaltySteve 1
> @jean15paul_PE 3
> 
> If you are tagged below then you still need to vote tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> PlayerVotes forBlueBlueprint_PEjean@jean15paul_PE@beccabun PEDothraki PEeyehate@NikR_PE@txjennah PE@MadamPirate PEJayKay PEeyehate@squaretaper LIT AF PEEyehatethePEexamsaltySaltySteveeyehateRoarbarkjeanvhab49_PEjean


lol, you posted the tally as i was typing.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Nobody likes me / Everybody hates me / Guess I'll go eat worms 

@RBHeadge PE I vote for @EyehatethePEexam


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

Roarbark said:


> How do you know how many good/bad wizards there are?


We started with 20, on day 1 RB said there were 4 evil wizards. There’s a cop and doctor (or Harry Potter equivalent), but they count as good wizards. So far we’ve only voted off good wizards


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

@RBHeadge PE i change my vote to @jean15paul_PE out of self preservation.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Current Tally:

@EyehatethePEexam 4
@jean15paul_PE 5

If you are tagged below then you still need to vote tonight.



PlayerVotes forBlueBlueprint_PEjeanjean15paul_PEeyehate@beccabun PEDothraki PEeyehateNikR_PEjean@txjennah PE@MadamPirate PEJayKay PEeyehate@squaretaper LIT AF PEEyehatethePEexamjeanSaltySteveeyehateRoarbarkjeanvhab49_PEjean


----------



## RBHeadge PE

I will call time at 9:00. I will tally the votes and post the results and gifs after 10:00.


----------



## beccabun PE

@RBHeadge PE I vote for @jean15paul_PE


----------



## txjennah PE

@RBHeadge PE Sorry, I've been slammed at work (still working). I also vote for @jean15paul_PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE

People know something I don’t, so @RBHeadge PE i vote for @jean15paul_PE


----------



## RBHeadge PE

T minus 15 min

@EyehatethePEexam 4
@jean15paul_PE 7


PlayerVotes forBlueBlueprint_PEjeanjean15paul_PEeyehatebeccabun_PEjeanDothraki PEeyehateNikR_PEjeanTxJennah PEjeanMadamPirate PEjeanJayKay PEeyehate@squaretaper LIT AF PEEyehatethePEexamjeanSaltySteveeyehateRoarbarkjean@vhab49_PE


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

RBHeadge PE said:


> T minus 15 min
> 
> @EyehatethePEexam 4
> @jean15paul_PE 8
> 
> 
> PlayerVotes for@BlueBlueprint_PEjean15paul_PEeyehatebeccabun_PEjeanDothraki PEeyehateNikR_PEjeanTxJennah PEjeanMadamPirate PEjeanJayKay PEeyehate@squaretaper LIT AF PEEyehatethePEexamjeanSaltySteveeyehateRoarbarkjean@vhab49_PE


@RBHeadge PE you must've missed my vote (it's friday... thank god!) . I vote for @jean15paul_PE


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Yes, you did vote earlier. I have you down as the 7th vote of the day, but I forgot to copy it into the new table. Fixe above. My apologies.


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

RBHeadge PE said:


> Yes, you did vote earlier. I have you down as the 7th vote of the day, but I forgot to copy it into the new table. Fixe above. My apologies.


no worries! it's definitely hard to keep track.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

I'm playing SW5e and trying to mod this game at the same time.... not easy.


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

RBHeadge PE said:


> I'm playing SW5e and trying to mod this game at the same time.... not easy.


hahaha.. I'm just working and trying to keep up here. Currently trying not to wake the dogs up so I can get a few more things done before I have to feed them. I imagine my quiet time is limited to only a few more minutes. Dogs don't need clocks to tell you when it's dinner time.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

TIME!

The Ministry of Magic catches @jean15paul_PE off guard. They corner him in a office and interrogate him.




Spoiler: His Alignment










@jean15paul_PE was a death eater (mafia).

As he is hauled off to Azkaban , he defiantly shouts







The final tally

@EyehatethePEexam 4
@jean15paul_PE 7
@vhab49_PE 1
@squaretaper LIT AF PE 1

The remaining wizards (players of all alignments) are:

@BlueBlueprint_PE
@beccabun PE
@Dothracki PE
@NikR_PE
@txjennah PE
@MadamPirate PE
@JayKay PE
@squaretaper LIT AF PE
@EyehatethePEexam
@SaltySteve
@Roarbark
@vhab49_PE


----------



## JayKay PE

Hmmmmmm. I feel like we would have won either way by voting for those two. I’m just saying.


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

JayKay PE said:


> Hmmmmmm. I feel like we would have won either way by voting for those two. I’m just saying.


I was kinda thinking the same....


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE




----------



## NikR_PE

jean15paul_PE said:


>


yet here you are. Mr. Jell-o FEA


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Yay, we got a Maf!


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

JayKay PE said:


> Hmmmmmm. I feel like we would have won either way by voting for those two. I’m just saying.


I feel the logic of "ye who smelt it dealt it" applies here.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

^ @SaltySteve 







@SaltySteve was killed by the mafia during the night.


The remaining wizards (players of all alignments) are:

@BlueBlueprint_PE
@beccabun PE
@Dothracki PE
@NikR_PE
@txjennah PE
@MadamPirate PE
@JayKay PE
@squaretaper LIT AF PE
@EyehatethePEexam
@Roarbark
@vhab49_PE

Programming note: To avoid me getting the nightkill message out too late: if the mafia and (if applicable) the doctor lock in their selections by 11PM then I will post the nightkill results before midnight.


----------



## SaltySteve PE

SaltySteve said:


> If @EyehatethePEexam turns out to be mafia then we need to look into @jean15paul_PE . The last minute vote change to tie it up spared JP.
> 
> $0.02


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

oh hai guys


----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ

SaltySteve said:


>


That sus


----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ

Howdy @SaltySteve feels good to have you up here in heaven  thanks for getting the booze


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

harshaPEAZ said:


> Howdy @SaltySteve feels good to have you up here in heaven  thanks for getting the booze


Sorry to see you both go...and sorrier that you think you're in heaven. They just start the heat on low and work their way up.


----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ

EyehatethePEexam said:


> Sorry to see you both go...and sorrier that you think you're in heaven. They just start the heat on low and work their way up.


That's sus don't scare us


----------



## SaltySteve PE

EyehatethePEexam said:


> Sorry to see you both go...and sorrier that you think you're in heaven. They just start the heat on low and work their way up.


If I had to place a bet I'd say you'll be joining us soon.


----------



## DLD PE




----------



## RBHeadge PE

Current tally:

No Votes.


----------



## JayKay PE

I was thinking of voted for eyeh8 but they’ve been posting a lot, which maybe means they’re townie/special character like doc? Someone who usually posts a lot and has been quiet: @NikR_PE @RBHeadge PE , I currently vote for @NikR_PE because they’ve been super quiet, which usually means maf.


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

SaltySteve said:


> If I had to place a bet I'd say you'll be joining us soon.


You may be right. Like I said earlier, anything from day 3 on is gravy to me. I suicided by no-vote last time as a townie and still woke up the next day in my bed. If I'm voted off as a good wizard this time on day 5 I'll call it baby-stepping my way to victory.


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

@RBHeadge PE I placeholder vote for @NikR_PE because he is not me and has a vote against him. I'm in full self preservation mode.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

I'm going to revert to my vote from the first day and vote for @JayKay PE, @RBHeadge PE


----------



## beccabun PE

@RBHeadge PE I vote for @EyehatethePEexam


----------



## DLD PE

I hate the PE exam.


----------



## Dothracki PE

@RBHeadge PE I vote for @EyehatethePEexam, I am looking back in the thread and there is sufficient evidence to vote as such for the moment.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

EyehatethePEexam said:


> Sorry to see you both go...and sorrier that you think you're in heaven. They just start the heat on low and work their way up.


Hell throws the better parties. #ijs


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Current Vote:
@EyehatethePEexam 3
@NikR_PE 2

If you are tagged below then I need your vote for today. If you are tagged and bolded below then you risk removal due to inactivity for two consecutive votes.


PlayerVotes for@BlueBlueprint_PE beccabun_PEeyehateDothraki PEeyehate@NikR_PE @txjennah PE MadamPirate PEeyehateJayKay PEnikr*@squaretaper LIT AF PE *EyehatethePEexamnikr@Roarbark *@vhab49_PE *


----------



## MadamPirate PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Current Vote:
> @EyehatethePEexam 3
> @NikR_PE 2
> 
> If you are tagged below then I need your vote for today. If you are tagged and bolded below then you risk removal due to inactivity for two consecutive votes.
> 
> 
> PlayerVotes for@BlueBlueprint_PEbeccabun_PEeyehateDothraki PEeyehate@NikR_PE@txjennah PEMadamPirate PEeyehateJayKay PEnikr*@squaretaper LIT AF PE *EyehatethePEexamnikr@Roarbark*@vhab49_PE *


I did not vote for the green-box guy. I voted for our lovable half-intestine, @JayKay PE


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

MadamPirate PE said:


> I did not vote for the green-box guy. I voted for our lovable half-intestine, @JayKay PE


And you're a saint for it.


----------



## txjennah PE

@RBHeadge PE I voted Friday (unless we played this weekend and I completely missed it).


----------



## txjennah PE

@RBHeadge PE I vote for @EyehatethePEexam


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Current Vote:
@EyehatethePEexam 3
@NikR_PE 2
@JayKay PE 1

If you are tagged below then I need your vote for today. If you are tagged and bolded below then you risk removal due to inactivity for two consecutive votes.



PlayerVotes for@BlueBlueprint_PEbeccabun_PEeyehateDothraki PEeyehate@NikR_PEtxjennah PEeyehateMadamPirate PEJKJayKay PEnikr*@squaretaper LIT AF PE*EyehatethePEexamnikr@Roarbark*@vhab49_PE*





MadamPirate PE said:


> I did not vote for the green-box guy. I voted for our lovable half-intestine, @JayKay PE


Sorry about that. fixed in this post.



txjennah PE said:


> @RBHeadge PE I voted Friday (unless we played this weekend and I completely missed it).


I have your Friday vote recorded. I'm tagging people who haven't voted today. Only @vhab49_PE and @squaretaper LIT AF PE are in danger today of leaving due to inactivity.


----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ

jean15paul_PE said:


> Hell throws the better parties. #ijs


So what's there for seasonal drinks? hot oil on menu?


----------



## NikR_PE

@RBHeadge PE i vote for @JayKay PE her votes indicate she is probably mafia.


----------



## Roarbark

I have today off so I'm not really around. @RBHeadge PE since I need to vote, I guess put me down for @JayKay PE as well please.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

@RBHeadge PE I vote for @NikR_PE because groupthink.


----------



## JayKay PE

@RBHeadge PE im going to change my vote to @EyehatethePEexam , since I was voting for them the day before and I do think they are mafia


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Current Vote:
> @EyehatethePEexam 3
> @NikR_PE 2
> @JayKay PE 1
> 
> If you are tagged below then I need your vote for today. If you are tagged and bolded below then you risk removal due to inactivity for two consecutive votes.
> 
> 
> 
> PlayerVotes for@BlueBlueprint_PEbeccabun_PEeyehateDothraki PEeyehate@NikR_PEtxjennah PEeyehateMadamPirate PEJKJayKay PEnikr*@squaretaper LIT AF PE*EyehatethePEexamnikr@Roarbark*@vhab49_PE*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry about that. fixed in this post.
> 
> 
> I have your Friday vote recorded. I'm tagging people who haven't voted today. Only @vhab49_PE and @squaretaper LIT AF PE are in danger today of leaving due to inactivity.


I voted Friday! At any rate, @RBHeadge PE I vote for @JayKay PE.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Update

@EyehatethePEexam 4
@JayKay PE 4
@NikR_PE 2


PlayerVotes for@BlueBlueprint_PEbeccabun_PEeyehateDothraki PEeyehateNikR_PEJKTxJennah PEeyehateMadamPirate PEJKJayKay PEeyehatesquaretaper LIT AF PEnikrEyehatethePEexamnikrRoarbarkJKvhab49_PEJK


----------



## beccabun PE

@RBHeadge PE i change my vote to @JayKay PE


----------



## RBHeadge PE

@EyehatethePEexam 3
@JayKay PE 5
@NikR_PE 2


PlayerVotes for@BlueBlueprint_PEbeccabun_PEJKDothraki PEeyehateNikR_PEJKTxJennah PEeyehateMadamPirate PEJKJayKay PEeyehatesquaretaper LIT AF PEnikrEyehatethePEexamnikrRoarbarkJKvhab49_PEJK


----------



## RBHeadge PE

time


----------



## RBHeadge PE

^ @JayKay PE 













Spoiler: Her Alignment








She was a death eater... obviously.


----------



## Dothracki PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Spoiler: Her Alignment
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She was a death eater... obviously.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

YES WE GOT ANOTHER MAF


----------



## JayKay PE




----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

Dothracki PE said:


> View attachment 20780


Not obvious to me. I left work and tucked the kids in knowing I was going to be dead and the death eaters were going to win this round. I may not survive the night but I think the good wizards have a shot!


----------



## DLD PE

JayKay PE said:


> View attachment 20781


Obviously you're an intestine eater.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

harshaPEAZ said:


> So what's there for seasonal drinks? hot oil on menu?


Lots of options, but I usually go for a Bloody Mary or a Sex On The Beach.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

^ @MadamPirate PE 
















Spoiler: Her Fate








@MadamPirate PE was targeted and nearly killed by the Death Eaters. But she was rescued by the mediwizard.




The remaining wizards (players of all alignments) are:

@BlueBlueprint_PE
@beccabun PE
@Dothracki PE
@NikR_PE
@txjennah PE
@MadamPirate PE
@squaretaper LIT AF PE
@EyehatethePEexam
@Roarbark
@vhab49_PE



Spoiler: Gif notes



In retrospect, I should have saved the Arthur Weasley attack gifs for when the doctor made a save. It would have been easier to find make a save scene.


----------



## NikR_PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> ^ @MadamPirate PE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Her Fate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @MadamPirate PE was targeted and nearly killed by the Death Eaters. But she was rescued by the mediwizard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The remaining wizards (players of all alignments) are:
> 
> @BlueBlueprint_PE
> @beccabun PE
> @Dothracki PE
> @NikR_PE
> @txjennah PE
> @MadamPirate PE
> @squaretaper LIT AF PE
> @EyehatethePEexam
> @Roarbark
> @vhab49_PE
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Gif notes
> 
> 
> 
> In retrospect, I should have saved the Arthur Weasley attack gifs for when the doctor made a save. It would have been easier to find make a save scene.


Nice save doc.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Thanks, mediwizard! 

*gives the hairy eyeball to the death eaters*


----------



## MadamPirate PE

After some consideration, @RBHeadge PE I'm voting for @Dothracki PE


----------



## Dothracki PE

MadamPirate PE said:


> After some consideration, @RBHeadge PE I'm voting for @Dothracki PE


That's fair, I've honestly played a bad game this round and haven't paid attention much due to an unusual amount of work and so many meetings on top of that. Nonetheless, I am not mafia.


----------



## Dothracki PE

I have no meetings today so I took my lunch break to catch up my spreadsheet with my current reads included. Based on the voting record, @RBHeadge PE I would like to cast my vote for @txjennah PE


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

MadamPirate PE said:


> After some consideration, @RBHeadge PE I'm voting for @Dothracki PE


Seeing as MP has been confirmed good wizard I'm going to follow her lead. @RBHeadge PE I also vote for @Dothracki PE


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

lol @Dothracki PE @ my square


----------



## Roarbark

Excellent! Mediwizard 4 Prez.

@RBHeadge PE I vote for DothVader (I hope) @Dothracki PE.

I do like his new profile quote line though. How do you change your text with new EB? I found where to revise "Location" and profile "summary" (what used to be interests), and Profile Picture but couldn't find any button to revise my "Topographic Memory" thing.

Edit: Whoah. everyone tagging Doth at once. @EyehatethePEexam that's part of my bet as well. The voting track record doesn't show him favorably either.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Since I'm dead. Here's a Walter for your enjoyment.


----------



## NikR_PE

@RBHeadge PE I vote for @Dothracki PE for bringing in GOT within HP universe


----------



## Dothracki PE

I'm telling you I am not mafia. You are wasting your votes.


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

Dothracki PE said:


> I'm telling you I am not mafia. You are wasting your votes.


... seems like something a maf would say. sus.


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

Roarbark said:


> Excellent! Mediwizard 4 Prez.
> 
> @RBHeadge PE I vote for DothVader (I hope) @Dothracki PE.
> 
> I do like his new profile quote line though. How do you change your text with new EB? I found where to revise "Location" and profile "summary" (what used to be interests), and Profile Picture but couldn't find any button to revise my "Topographic Memory" thing.
> 
> Edit: Whoah. everyone tagging Doth at once. @EyehatethePEexam that's part of my bet as well. The voting track record doesn't show him favorably either.


I do like that he posted his spreadsheet {even if he did have me as half dark wizard (I refuse to say mafia this round) which is insulting because I'm not half anything). This is only my second round and I'm picking up on everyone's analysis techniques.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Current Tally
@Dothracki PE 4
@txjennah PE 1


If you are @ below, then I still need your votes for today. @BlueBlueprint_PE will need to vote today or will face removal from the game.


PlayerVotes for@BlueBlueprint_PE@beccabun_PEDothraki PEtxjenNikR_PEdoth@txjennah PEMadamPirate PEdoth@squaretaper LIT AF PEEyehatethePEexamdothRoarbarkdoth@vhab49_PE

If


----------



## Dothracki PE

Roarbark said:


> I do like his new profile quote line though. How do you change your text with new EB? I found where to revise "Location" and profile "summary" (what used to be interests), and Profile Picture but couldn't find any button to revise my "Topographic Memory" thing.


Good question, it seems the feature has disappeared?


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

@RBHeadge PE I vote for @Dothracki PE for being sus.


----------



## Roarbark

jean15paul_PE said:


> Since I'm dead. Here's a Walter for your enjoyment.
> 
> View attachment 20789


HE'S HUGE!

Can also no longer drag around quotes when making posts. I hate everything... What are you full of? 


EyehatethePEexam said:


> because I'm not half anything).


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

jean15paul_PE said:


> Since I'm dead. Here's a Walter for your enjoyment.
> 
> View attachment 20789


Adorable! how old?


----------



## JayKay PE

Training is kiiiiiiiiilling meeeeeee


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Roarbark said:


> HE'S HUGE!
> 
> Can also no longer drag around quotes when making posts. I hate everything... What are you full of?


He's up to ~34 lbs. We just bought a new harness, and he was just a smidge too big for the medium. So we had to get the large. They grow up so fast.



BlueBlueprint_PE said:


> Adorable! how old?


He's 7 months... ish. He's a rescue, so we don't have an exact birthday, but the vet estimated that he was born in early June. We adopted him in early August.


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

jean15paul_PE said:


> He's up to ~34 lbs. We just bought a new harness and he was just a smidge too big for the medium and had to get the large. They grow up so fast.
> 
> 
> He's 7 months... ish. He's a rescue, so we don't have an exact birthday, but the vet estimated that he was born in early June. We adopted him in early August.


they do grow up fast! we have two puppies! 9 months and almost 6 months.


----------



## Roarbark

BlueBlueprint_PE said:


> they do grow up fast! we have two puppies! 9 months and almost 6 months.


Yes please! Those with dogs are required to post at least one picture a week, per forum rules.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Roarbark said:


> Yes please! Those with dogs are required to post at least one picture a week, per forum rules.


Warning @BlueBlueprint_PE . If you post pet pictures while you're still in the game, people will assume you're mafia. LOL


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

jean15paul_PE said:


> Warning @BlueBlueprint_PE . If you post pet pictures while you're still in the game, people will assume you're mafia. LOL


hmmm... cuz only maf have dogs? seems odd, but good advice i suppose!


----------



## Dothracki PE

BlueBlueprint_PE said:


> hmmm... cuz only maf have dogs? seems odd, but good advice i suppose!


Puppies are a distraction.


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

Dothracki PE said:


> Puppies are a distraction.


now that seems like a maf opinion....

....as my youngest pup is incessantly squeaking a ball RN...


----------



## Dothracki PE

BlueBlueprint_PE said:


> now that seems like a maf opinion....
> 
> ....as my youngest pup is incessantly squeaking a ball RN...
> View attachment 20794


As I've been saying, I'm not mafia. But I guess you will find out soon enough.


----------



## txjennah PE

@rbhei vote for @Dothracki PE


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

@RBHeadge PE in case 8 forget while in class, I vote for @Dothracki PE 
Dude sorry if you goodwiz.


----------



## beccabun PE

@RBHeadge PE i vote for @Dothracki PE


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Current Tally
@Dothracki PE 8
@txjennah PE 1


PlayerVotes forblueblueprint_PEdothbeccabun_PEdothDothraki PEtxjenNikR_PEdothTxJennah PEdothMadamPirate PEdoth@squaretaper LIT AF PEEyehatethePEexamdothRoarbarkdothvhab49_PEdoth


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Here's a Moo


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

Roarbark said:


> Yes please! Those with dogs are required to post at least one picture a week, per forum rules.


I’m catching up since I haven’t posted any ever on this site


----------



## RBHeadge PE

^ @Dothracki PE


























Spoiler: His Alignment



@Dothracki PE was a regular wizard. He died by getting pushed into "_magic" _sheets. And just like in the book/movie it was a really stupid and anti-climatic way to die.



The remaining wizards (players of all alignments) are:

@BlueBlueprint_PE
@beccabun PE
@NikR_PE
@txjennah PE
@MadamPirate PE
@squaretaper LIT AF PE
@EyehatethePEexam
@Roarbark
@vhab49_PE


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

Sorry @Dothracki PE, guess you were telling the truth. Duck and cover good wizards...


----------



## RBHeadge PE

BTW: not mafia


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

they were curtains not sheets


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> ^ @Dothracki PE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: His Alignment
> 
> 
> 
> @Dothracki PE was a regular wizard. He died by getting pushed into "_magic" _sheets. And just like in the book/movie it was a really stupid and anti-climatic way to die.
> 
> 
> 
> The remaining wizards (players of all alignments) are:
> 
> @BlueBlueprint_PE
> @beccabun PE
> @NikR_PE
> @txjennah PE
> @MadamPirate PE
> @squaretaper LIT AF PE
> @EyehatethePEexam
> @Roarbark
> @vhab49_PE


I knew something didn't feel right. Sorry Doth.


----------



## Roarbark

LyceeFruit PE said:


> they were curtains not sheets


It's curtains for you... Lacy, gently wafting curtains.

@Dothracki PE Ahh, sorry


----------



## RBHeadge PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> they were curtains not sheets


Curtains? Sheets? Either way it lacked verve.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

But did the carpet match the curtains?
Wait, that's not right.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Shazbot, I’m sorry, @Dothracki PE


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

RBHeadge PE said:


> ^ @Dothracki PE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: His Alignment
> 
> 
> 
> @Dothracki PE was a regular wizard. He died by getting pushed into "_magic" _sheets. And just like in the book/movie it was a really stupid and anti-climatic way to die.
> 
> 
> 
> The remaining wizards (players of all alignments) are:
> 
> @BlueBlueprint_PE
> @beccabun PE
> @NikR_PE
> @txjennah PE
> @MadamPirate PE
> @squaretaper LIT AF PE
> @EyehatethePEexam
> @Roarbark
> @vhab49_PE


Damn. Sorry @Dothracki PE


----------



## RBHeadge PE

The big guns come out.






The death eaters killed @MadamPirate PE during the night. The doctor did not save her.

The remaining wizards (players of all alignments) are:

@BlueBlueprint_PE
@beccabun PE
@NikR_PE
@txjennah PE
@squaretaper LIT AF PE
@EyehatethePEexam
@Roarbark
@vhab49_PE


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Damnit!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

New eb is hard.


----------



## Dothracki PE

That's okay. As I said, I did bad this round as I was unusually busy last week with work so I just picked a group to vote with at the end of the day, and I picked the wrong groups that made me sus. Now a quote from my favorite hufflepuff!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Dothracki PE said:


> That's okay. As I said, I did bad this round as I was unusually busy last week with work so I just picked a group to vote with at the end of the day, and I picked the wrong groups that made me sus. Now a quote from my favorite hufflepuff!


Hmmm.... Newt.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Too bad this version of the forum software doesn't automatically tell you that there are more posts...Makes it a little hard to follow the game as close as I'd like.


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Too bad this version of the forum software doesn't automatically tell you that there are more posts...Makes it a little hard to follow the game as close as I'd like.


agreed! the new notification system (or lack-thereof) really makes it hard!


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

I actually like the "Alerts and Watch" system of the new forum MUCH MUCH more than the "Notification and Follow" system of the old forum because it's all linked.

Now Alerts are only cleared when you visit the thread, not just when you view your notifications. Same with unread Watch forum list. It updates when you visit the thread. 
The old site it felt like there were 2 separate systems. With the new site, it feels much better linked together. 

I don't miss the toast notification popups, but that's just me.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

It may just be that I need to get used to it.


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> It may just be that I need to get used to it.


Nope. It's change. Change is always bad. Burn it to the ground!


----------



## Dothracki PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Too bad this version of the forum software doesn't automatically tell you that there are more posts...Makes it a little hard to follow the game as close as I'd like.



You have to manually subscribe to the thread by clicking the "watch" button at the top of the screen and then you should be notified when someone posts here. I also have the app which sends me push notifications.



See here


----------



## beccabun PE

@RBHeadge PE I vote for @txjennah PE


----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ

sorry @Dothracki PE .... well come on down @SaltySteve and I are having a good time here.... Get some wings


----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ

harshaPEAZ said:


> sorry @Dothracki PE .... well come on down @SaltySteve and I are having a good time here.... Get some wings


@MadamPirate PE oops just saw...there is always more room! Welcome


----------



## SaltySteve PE

harshaPEAZ said:


> sorry @Dothracki PE .... well come on down @SaltySteve and I are having a good time here.... Get some wings


A gallon of margaritas for everyone!!!


----------



## SaltySteve PE

.


----------



## NikR_PE

@RBHeadge PE , i vote for @txjennah PE


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Current Tally
@txjennah PE 2




PlayerVotes for@BlueBlueprint_PEbeccabun_PEtxjenNikR_PEtxjen@txjennah PE*@squaretaper LIT AF PE*@EyehatethePEexam@Roarbark@vhab49_PE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

@RBHeadge PE I vote for @Roarbark because bork bork bork.


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

I'm lost and don't know who to follow. @RBHeadge PE I placeholder vote for @txjennah PE as they have the majority of votes at this point. Will revisit prior to the official tally tonight, hopefully.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Current Tally
@txjennah PE 3
@Roarbark 1


PlayerVotes for@BlueBlueprint_PEbeccabun_PEtxjenNikR_PEtxjen@txjennah PEsquaretaper LIT AF PEroarbarkEyehatethePEexamtxjen@Roarbark@vhab49_PE

I have puppy training tonight so the vote will close at 10:30 tonight.


----------



## txjennah PE

@RBHeadge PE I vote for @NikR_PE


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Current Tally
@txjennah PE 3
@Roarbark 1
@NikR_PE 1



PlayerVotes for@BlueBlueprint_PEbeccabun_PEtxjenNikR_PEtxjentxjennah PEnikrsquaretaper LIT AF PEroarbarkEyehatethePEexamtxjen@Roarbark@vhab49_PE


----------



## Roarbark

Based on voting record I think I lean towards trusting the apparent voting bloc. @RBHeadge PE I vote for @txjennah PE


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

@RBHeadge PE I vote for @txjennah PE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

@RBHeadge PE I'm changing my vote to @txjennah PE because herd mentality. You're off the hook @Roarbark, I just picked you randomly.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

@RBHeadge PE I vote for @txjennah PE


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE




----------



## Roarbark

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> @RBHeadge PE I'm changing my vote to @txjennah PE because herd mentality. You're off the hook @Roarbark, I just picked you randomly.


Glad to hear it, my square friend.

Surprised you're voting for your UNCE friend though.
*Edit: oh, I see, she spells it UNTZ, you spell it UNCE. You must fight to the death. *


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Current Tally
@txjennah PE 7
@NikR_PE 1


PlayerVotes forblueblueprint_PEtxjrnbeccabun_PEtxjenNikR_PEtxjenTxJennah PEnikrsquaretaper LIT AF PEtxjenEyehatethePEexamtxjenRoarbarktxjenvhab49_PEtxjen


If enough people agree. I will lock the vote now and post the gif story and results before 8PM. Otherwise it'll be around 1030.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

I'm good.


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

RBHeadge PE said:


> Current Tally
> @txjennah PE 7
> @NikR_PE 1
> 
> 
> PlayerVotes forblueblueprint_PEtxjrnbeccabun_PEtxjenNikR_PEtxjenTxJennah PEnikrsquaretaper LIT AF PEtxjenEyehatethePEexamtxjenRoarbarktxjenvhab49_PEtxjen
> 
> 
> If enough people agree. I will lock the vote now and post the gif story and results before 8PM. Otherwise it'll be around 1030.


good here.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Roarbark said:


> oh, I see, she spells it UNTZ, you spell it UNCE. You must fight to the death.


It's an ancient conflict, doomed to never resolve.


----------



## beccabun PE

@RBHeadge PE i'm good


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

Good, I am


----------



## Roarbark

I'm fine with that.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

I just realized that all the custom EB emoji are gone!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Sorry, I don't have a clever gif story this reveal. I want to save some for the finale. So uhhh...







@txjennah PE was a death eater.


The remaining wizards (players of all alignments) are:

@BlueBlueprint_PE
@beccabun PE
@NikR_PE
@squaretaper LIT AF PE
@EyehatethePEexam
@Roarbark
@vhab49_PE


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

STOP KILLING MY FRIENDS


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> I just realized that all the custom EB emoji are gone!


Like the llama? Or what?


----------



## Roarbark

vhab49_PE said:


> Like the llama? Or what?


Llama, peanut butter jelly time banana, raining poop  There were some good ones.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Spoiler: Big Movie/Book Spoiler Gifs
















@beccabun PE was killed by the Death Eaters during the night.

The remaining wizards (players of all alignments) are:

@BlueBlueprint_PE
@NikR_PE
@squaretaper LIT AF PE
@EyehatethePEexam
@Roarbark
@vhab49_PE


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Not Beccabuns!!!!


----------



## DLD PE

Turds!


----------



## DLD PE

@RBHeadge PE , is it you? It was sold in Maryland! lol


----------



## RBHeadge PE

That sure would have been nice, but nope. Maybe @beccabun PE bought it?


----------



## DLD PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> That sure would have been nice, but nope. Maybe @beccabun PE bought it?


No, she only "bought it" last night.


----------



## RBHeadge PE




----------



## beccabun PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> That sure would have been nice, but nope. Maybe @beccabun PE bought it?


nope, wrong county


----------



## JayKay PE

*goes through and reacts on posts I like*

the emoji mafia


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

JayKay PE said:


> *goes through and reacts on posts I like*
> 
> the emoji mafia


But you fudgied my post!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

vhab49_PE said:


> But you fudgied my post!


----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ

RBHeadge PE said:


> Sorry, I don't have a clever gif story this reveal. I want to save some for the finale. So uhhh...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @txjennah PE was a death eater.
> 
> 
> The remaining wizards (players of all alignments) are:
> 
> @BlueBlueprint_PE
> @beccabun PE
> @NikR_PE
> @squaretaper LIT AF PE
> @EyehatethePEexam
> @Roarbark
> @vhab49_PE


Well see this is where I get confused so now we reveal mafia/townie but not initial kills ?


----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ

Well @txjennah PE voted for @NikR_PE ....hmmm


----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ

Also not at all related to this thread but I guess I feel I know you guys more that people on the other thread lol...So on the PE exam result thread many had recommended me to get the EET binder and on demand classes for my April try. I wanted to see if EET is really that good and helpful or its because I see thousands of ads on the EB forum site for it that people recommending it. I did take some local classes here and have a binder for that wondering if it was all worth it to get another binder. I am not sure how much of the classes I am going to be watching this time. I feel I need more practice. Already have ten books including CERM and practice books etc


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

harshaPEAZ said:


> Well see this is where I get confused so now we reveal mafia/townie but not initial kills ?


Daytime lynches/townie votes are announced what the departed player was.
Night/Mafia kills are not. So if the cop is nightkilled, you don't know until the end unless the cop says something before they die. But if the cop is killed by the town, the mod gets to tell the town they did something dumb.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

harshaPEAZ said:


> Also not at all related to this thread but I guess I feel I know you guys more that people on the other thread lol...So on the PE exam result thread many had recommended me to get the EET binder and on demand classes for my April try. I wanted to see if EET is really that good and helpful or its because I see thousands of ads on the EB forum site for it that people recommending it. I did take some local classes here and have a binder for that wondering if it was all worth it to get another binder. I am not sure how much of the classes I am going to be watching this time. I feel I need more practice. Already have ten books including CERM and practice books etc


I'm doing the AEI courses for the SE (used to be EET, but the structural folks set off on their own last year) and I think that the cost of the seminar is worth it for the binder alone, plus the number if homeworks, quizzes and mini exams. I will say the binder is good, but the accompanying lectures REALLY help to wade through the sheer volume of information.


----------



## txjennah PE

harshaPEAZ said:


> Also not at all related to this thread but I guess I feel I know you guys more that people on the other thread lol...So on the PE exam result thread many had recommended me to get the EET binder and on demand classes for my April try. I wanted to see if EET is really that good and helpful or its because I see thousands of ads on the EB forum site for it that people recommending it. I did take some local classes here and have a binder for that wondering if it was all worth it to get another binder. I am not sure how much of the classes I am going to be watching this time. I feel I need more practice. Already have ten books including CERM and practice books etc


So I used EET for the last paper/pencil environmental exam, and I highly recommend it. What is your discipline? I took the WRE course with Nazrul since I don't deal with water resources/water treatment in my day-to-day work and was really weak in it. He is fantastic and having that binder was really helpful. You also get to take several practice exams during the course. I really attribute that course for helping me pass (on the third try, haha!)


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

harshaPEAZ said:


> Also not at all related to this thread but I guess I feel I know you guys more that people on the other thread lol...So on the PE exam result thread many had recommended me to get the EET binder and on demand classes for my April try. I wanted to see if EET is really that good and helpful or its because I see thousands of ads on the EB forum site for it that people recommending it. I did take some local classes here and have a binder for that wondering if it was all worth it to get another binder. I am not sure how much of the classes I am going to be watching this time. I feel I need more practice. Already have ten books including CERM and practice books etc


I took EET for WRE. I thought it was great, especially the depth portion. I'm not sure about the classes that you already have binders for, but I found the courses from EET to be very helpful. 


vhab49_PE said:


> I'm doing the AEI courses for the SE (used to be EET, but the structural folks set off on their own last year) and I think that the cost of the seminar is worth it for the binder alone, plus the number if homeworks, quizzes and mini exams. I will say the binder is good, but the accompanying lectures REALLY help to wade through the sheer volume of information.


Agree. The lectures really MAKE the course and tie everything together in the binders. 

The practice exams and simulated exam were extremely helpful and helped you to focus on what you needed to improve on. They were more difficult than any of the other practice exams that I found on-line, including the NCEES ones. I found the published ones to be a bit misleading as far as the difficulty of the exam. I think they give a false sense of difficulty level for the exam. The actual exam is probably somewhere in between the published practice exams and the EET exams, leaning more towards what I saw with the EET exams.

I found the CERM to be almost worthless...


----------



## JayKay PE

vhab49_PE said:


> But you fudgied my post!


It's rep. It's fine. *fudgies face*


----------



## RBHeadge PE

beccabun PE said:


> nope, wrong county


I just saw that: Allegheny County. I mean, yeah, the map says its Maryland... but I'm not sure I even consider that _Maryland_, I'm not sure the residents acknowledge it as Maryland either. It's basically West Virginia out there.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

harshaPEAZ said:


> Well see this is where I get confused so now we reveal mafia/townie but not initial kills ?


yeah what @vhab49_PE said.
The way I think about it. The daytime town kill is like an angry mob killing someone in public, in front of the whole town. So you see everything (including who the person was). The nightime mafia kill is like a hitman secretly murdering somone in the shadows when no one else is around. So you don't learn anything. I'm sure the logic of this analogy breaks down somewhere.

Also now I want to go play Hitman.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Any story, gifs, or pics added is just flavor. It has no bearing or influence on game play. Don't look for hints in the flavor because they aren't there.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

harshaPEAZ said:


> Also not at all related to this thread but I guess I feel I know you guys more that people on the other thread lol...


I agree. The Mafia thread is where I made friends on EB. And that's what has really kept me around.



harshaPEAZ said:


> So on the PE exam result thread many had recommended me to get the EET binder and on demand classes for my April try. I wanted to see if EET is really that good and helpful or its because I see thousands of ads on the EB forum site for it that people recommending it. I did take some local classes here and have a binder for that wondering if it was all worth it to get another binder. I am not sure how much of the classes I am going to be watching this time. I feel I need more practice. Already have ten books including CERM and practice books etc


¯\_(ツ)_/¯ I r mechanical


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

harshaPEAZ said:


> Also not at all related to this thread but I guess I feel I know you guys more that people on the other thread lol...So on the PE exam result thread many had recommended me to get the EET binder and on demand classes for my April try. I wanted to see if EET is really that good and helpful or its because I see thousands of ads on the EB forum site for it that people recommending it. I did take some local classes here and have a binder for that wondering if it was all worth it to get another binder. I am not sure how much of the classes I am going to be watching this time. I feel I need more practice. Already have ten books including CERM and practice books etc


I passed the exam in October after failing 5x. First 3x I did nothing but practice exams- changed from geotech to construction on take 3. Then I the Ultimate Civil PE Review Course and it was really not great, but I paid for a full year access to I tried twice using that as my guide. Then I took EET and it was a game changer. I never got a bachelors in engineering, I got a masters in engineering and the base level courses were condensed into one hyper accelerated review trimester that I passed but did not retain any information rom. EET explained it really well and the book is phenomenal. I wish I'd tried them years ago.


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> I just saw that: Allegheny County. I mean, yeah, the map says its Maryland... but I'm not sure I even consider that _Maryland_, I'm not sure the residents acknowledge it as Maryland either. It's basically West Virginia out there.


I'm originally from Washington County, Maryland. I tell everyone I'm from the edge of civilization. An hour from Baltimore and DC, half an hour from Deliverance.


----------



## DLD PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> I just saw that: Allegheny County. I mean, yeah, the map says its Maryland... but I'm not sure I even consider that _Maryland_, I'm not sure the residents acknowledge it as Maryland either. It's basically West Virginia out there.


Not anymore. Not with $730 million about to be poured into it.


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

DuranDuran said:


> Not anymore. Not with $730 million about to be poured into it.


Meh, the lumberjack that won the WSOP back in like 2008 brought $15 million back and nothing changed. Mobile homes and Dale Earnhart #8 shirts don't come cheap.


----------



## DLD PE

EyehatethePEexam said:


> Meh, the lumberjack that won the WSOP back in like 2008 brought $15 million back and nothing changed. Mobile homes and Dale Earnhart #8 shirts don't come cheap.


That's a lot of shirts!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

EyehatethePEexam said:


> I'm originally from Washington County, Maryland. I tell everyone I'm from the edge of civilization. An hour from Baltimore and DC, half an hour from Deliverance.


That sounds about right. Except it's probably 2+ hours with traffic  I worked with some guys that would commute in from Hagerstown everyday.


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

i actually have to drive in to the office today. the first time since ???and i have no idea where my access card is... luckily i can have someone let me in... but still. 

as a placeholder.... @RBHeadge PE I vote for @EyehatethePEexam ... the switch of votes back on day 2? ish that resulted in a tie seems sus.


----------



## NikR_PE

harshaPEAZ said:


> Also not at all related to this thread but I guess I feel I know you guys more that people on the other thread lol...So on the PE exam result thread many had recommended me to get the EET binder and on demand classes for my April try. I wanted to see if EET is really that good and helpful or its because I see thousands of ads on the EB forum site for it that people recommending it. I did take some local classes here and have a binder for that wondering if it was all worth it to get another binder. I am not sure how much of the classes I am going to be watching this time. I feel I need more practice. Already have ten books including CERM and practice books etc


I used them too. For me time was very limited so that folder allowed me to focus on the important stuff without having to scour through textbooks. I toom the structural depth but i dont do any design for work. The course also covered all the relevant code stuff so I didnt have to read the entire code.


----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ

txjennah PE said:


> So I used EET for the last paper/pencil environmental exam, and I highly recommend it. What is your discipline? I took the WRE course with Nazrul since I don't deal with water resources/water treatment in my day-to-day work and was really weak in it. He is fantastic and having that binder was really helpful. You also get to take several practice exams during the course. I really attribute that course for helping me pass (on the third try, haha!)


I will be giving it in WRE.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Current Tally
@EyehatethePEexam 1


PlayerVotes forblueblueprint_PEeyehateNikR_PEvhab49_PEsquaretaper LIT AF PEEyehatethePEexamRoarbark


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> That sounds about right. Except it's probably 2+ hours with traffic  I worked with some guys that would commute in from Hagerstown everyday.


I was from 20 minutes west of Hagerstown, college in Westminster and first house in Frederick. DC to Frederick was 45 minutes with no traffic, 6+ hours on Friday evenings and Sundays. I tell everyone in Wisconsin they can never complain to me about traffic.


----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ

Great all your comments helped me so I am going to go ahead and take the on demand course for the breadth portion. I think I should wait to buy the depth portion and first try get through breadth.


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

BlueBlueprint_PE said:


> i actually have to drive in to the office today. the first time since ???and i have no idea where my access card is... luckily i can have someone let me in... but still.
> 
> as a placeholder.... @RBHeadge PE I vote for @EyehatethePEexam ... the switch of votes back on day 2? ish that resulted in a tie seems sus.


Haven't we moved past this? Someone, may have been you, said you gain more information from a tie. I saw there was an opportunity to create a tie and generate more information and I took it. It was the equivalent of changing a third party vote to a primary party vote because it was wasted and you get to stir the pot a bit. I think I had voted for Roarbark and that was the only Roar vote so I changed it to join the 2 person battle and create a tie. Vote for me if you'd like but I've been pretty open in this game.


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

EyehatethePEexam said:


> Haven't we moved past this? Someone, may have been you, said you gain more information from a tie. I saw there was an opportunity to create a tie and generate more information and I took it. It was the equivalent of changing a third party vote to a primary party vote because it was wasted and you get to stir the pot a bit. I think I had voted for Roarbark and that was the only Roar vote so I changed it to join the 2 person battle and create a tie. Vote for me if you'd like but I've been pretty open in this game.


@RBHeadge PE I place a spiteful placeholder vote on @BlueBlueprint_PE because they voted for me and hurt my feelings.


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

harshaPEAZ said:


> Great all your comments helped me so I am going to go ahead and take the on demand course for the breadth portion. I think I should wait to buy the depth portion and first try get through breadth.


I only took the breadth with EET and that book was still my primary resource for the depth. You're making a wise choice.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

EyehatethePEexam said:


> I never got a bachelors in engineering, I got a masters in engineering and the base level courses were condensed into one hyper accelerated review trimester


Oooh, a fellow non-engineer undergrad! What did you study instead?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

@RBHeadge PE I vote for @vhab49_PE because I need coffee pronto!


----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ

EyehatethePEexam said:


> I passed the exam in October after failing 5x. First 3x I did nothing but practice exams- changed from geotech to construction on take 3. Then I the Ultimate Civil PE Review Course and it was really not great, but I paid for a full year access to I tried twice using that as my guide. Then I took EET and it was a game changer. I never got a bachelors in engineering, I got a masters in engineering and the base level courses were condensed into one hyper accelerated review trimester that I passed but did not retain any information rom. EET explained it really well and the book is phenomenal. I wish I'd tried them years ago.


Well my undergrad was in Biotechnology and not Civil I understand lol


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> @RBHeadge PE I vote for @vhab49_PE because I need coffee pronto!


Is in package and labeled and ready to drop off at postal facility!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Tally
@EyehatethePEexam 1
@vhab49_PE 1
@BlueBlueprint_PE 1



PlayerVotes forblueblueprint_PEeyehateNikR_PEsquaretaper LIT AF PEvhabEyehatethePEexamblueprintRoarbarkvhab49_PE


----------



## Roarbark

RBHeadge PE said:


> Any story, gifs, or pics added is just flavor. It has no bearing or influence on game play. Don't look for hints in the flavor because they aren't there.


There may not be hints in the flavor, but it is *OH* so tasty.


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

EyehatethePEexam said:


> @RBHeadge PE I place a spiteful placeholder vote on @BlueBlueprint_PE because they voted for me and hurt my feelings.





EyehatethePEexam said:


> Haven't we moved past this? Someone, may have been you, said you gain more information from a tie. I saw there was an opportunity to create a tie and generate more information and I took it. It was the equivalent of changing a third party vote to a primary party vote because it was wasted and you get to stir the pot a bit. I think I had voted for Roarbark and that was the only Roar vote so I changed it to join the 2 person battle and create a tie. Vote for me if you'd like but I've been pretty open in this game.


ouch .... that seems a little uncalled for.... not trying to hurt feelings.... just playing the cards i see.... and i'm new and have no idea what i'm doing...


----------



## Roarbark

@RBHeadge PE I vote for @squaretaper LIT AF PE at the moment.


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

BlueBlueprint_PE said:


> ouch .... that seems a little uncalled for.... not trying to hurt feelings.... just playing the cards i see.... and i'm new and have no idea what i'm doing...


haha, sorry if that came off a little dramatic. I also have no idea what I'm doing, but I did read your message after 2 bad news phone calls at work and may have overreacted. Apologies.


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> Oooh, a fellow non-engineer undergrad! What did you study instead?


Bachelors in sociology (I had literally no idea what I wanted to do but I was tired of being the math nerd and had an academic/athletic scholarship and sociology was basically general studies with a few extra sociology/psychology classes), then I graduated and realized how worthless a bachelors in sociology is so I got a masters in Exercise Science/Kinesiology and coached my college track team for 2 years with the intent of being a personal trainer and track coach...then I graduated and found out what personal trainers make and how long it takes to become a head track coach so I worked a couple of years in social work and got accepted for my PHD in physical therapy- but had to take my level 200 science courses. While going back to school for that I took a BS job in a construction lab and loved it, made manager at a competing company the following year and realized I'd been fooling myself that I wasn't going to have a math-based career so I got my MCE and moved to the midwest.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

EyehatethePEexam said:


> Bachelors in sociology (I had literally no idea what I wanted to do but I was tired of being the math nerd and had an academic/athletic scholarship and sociology was basically general studies with a few extra sociology/psychology classes), then I graduated and realized how worthless a bachelors in sociology is so I got a masters in Exercise Science/Kinesiology and coached my college track team for 2 years with the intent of being a personal trainer and track coach...then I graduated and found out what personal trainers make and how long it takes to become a head track coach so I worked a couple of years in social work and got accepted for my PHD in physical therapy- but had to take my level 200 science courses. While going back to school for that I took a BS job in a construction lab and loved it, made manager at a competing company the following year and realized I'd been fooling myself that I wasn't going to have a math-based career so I got my MCE and moved to the midwest.


Holy smokes, what a story! Neat!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

@RBHeadge PE I change my vote to @Roarbark. It's not personal, it's just business.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

T-t-t-triple post!


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> Holy smokes, what a story! Neat!


It gets shorter every time I tell it. What did you major in?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

EyehatethePEexam said:


> It gets shorter every time I tell it. What did you major in?


It's been covered in one of the SPAM threads (but always fun to repeat, plus that was pre-Eyehate): I majored in English & French (idiot), worked as bike mechanic (not ambitious), was broke AF (got desperate), then became instrumentation technician (get semi-smart), then got MS in mechanical. All told...took 9 years.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Current Tally
@EyehatethePEexam 1
@Roarbark 1
@BlueBlueprint_PE 1
@squaretaper LIT AF PE 1



PlayerVotes forblueblueprint_PEeyehate@NikR_PEsquaretaper LIT AF PEroarEyehatethePEexamblueprintRoarbarksquare@vhab49_PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE

I'm enjoying all the non-traditional stories to get to engineering. Makes me feel a little better about my life choices.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

MadamPirate PE said:


> I'm enjoying all the non-traditional stories to get to engineering. Makes me feel a little better about my life choices.


MP definitely paid their dues...


----------



## MadamPirate PE

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> MP definitely paid their dues...


I at least tried.


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

MadamPirate PE said:


> I at least tried.


Sounds like you have a story as well.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

yall make me feel boring. LOL


----------



## MadamPirate PE

EyehatethePEexam said:


> Sounds like you have a story as well.


Mine is that I worked at Sbux for ten years before deciding that I wanted to be an engineer. There's more details, but that's the quick and dirty.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

@RBHeadge PE I vote for @EyehatethePEexam please and thank you.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Current Tally
@EyehatethePEexam 2
@Roarbark 1
@BlueBlueprint_PE 1
@squaretaper LIT AF PE 1



PlayerVotes forblueblueprint_PEeyehate@NikR_PEsquaretaper LIT AF PEroarEyehatethePEexamblueprintRoarbarksquarevhab49_PEeyehate


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

EyehatethePEexam said:


> haha, sorry if that came off a little dramatic. I also have no idea what I'm doing, but I did read your message after 2 bad news phone calls at work and may have overreacted. Apologies.


I feel ya... I posted shortly before leaving for the office, while trying to locate my access card - found it thankfully! - so, i get it.  i can't tell you how many work emails i've started and had to completely delete to keep it prof...sometimes it just feels good to get it out. even if it's doesn't go anywhere.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

BlueBlueprint_PE said:


> I feel ya... I posted shortly before leaving for the office, while trying to locate my access card - found it thankfully! - so, i get it.  i can't tell you how many work emails i've started and had to completely delete to keep it prof...sometimes it just feels good to get it out. even if it's doesn't go anywhere.


I asked if I could smack a contractor today.


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

vhab49_PE said:


> I asked if I could smack a contractor today.


i'm impressed you asked... we are just getting ready to award a $10M utility project in our downtown core and it's been crazy busy. we did a site walk and it still amazes me that contractors still stuck thinking women (esp engineers for some reason) have no idea about construction or how $hit actually works ... i have to reign-in my frustration entirely too often.


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

@RBHeadge PE i change my vote to @Roarbark to at least give myself a chance. No hard feelings.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

BlueBlueprint_PE said:


> i'm impressed you asked... we are just getting ready to award a $10M utility project in our downtown core and it's been crazy busy. we did a site walk and it still amazes me that contractors still stuck thinking women (esp engineers for some reason) have no idea about construction or how $hit actually works ... i have to reign-in my frustration entirely too often.



He sent an email at 4:25 saying we needed to return something by 7am tomorrow, that we already told him 3 times that we would not be providing. If want people to not listen to me I'd stay home with my kids.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Tally
@Roarbark 2
@EyehatethePEexam 2
@squaretaper LIT AF PE 1



PlayerVotes forblueblueprint_PEeyehateNikR_PEsquaretaper LIT AF PEroarEyehatethePEexamroarRoarbarksquarevhab49_PEeyehate


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Time!

I need @Roarbark and @EyehatethePEexam to PM me 10 rounds of Rock/Paper/Scissors by 10PM.

(i.e. Rock, Rock, Paper, Scissors. Paper, etc)

If I don't hear back by then, it'll go to a RNG to decide.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Roar is in the field.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

vhab49_PE said:


> Roar is in the field.


So I'll go right to the RNG then.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

BlueBlueprint_PE said:


> i'm impressed you asked... we are just getting ready to award a $10M utility project in our downtown core and it's been crazy busy. we did a site walk and it still amazes me that contractors still stuck thinking women (esp engineers for some reason) have no idea about construction or how $hit actually works ... i have to reign-in my frustration entirely too often.


Also I asked my architect. He said no.


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

vhab49_PE said:


> Also I asked my architect. He said no.


yeah...i prob wouldn't have got a yes either...


----------



## RBHeadge PE

nevermind, I just got 10 rounds from each.


----------



## beccabun PE

Me waiting for RPS results


https://www.mercurynews.com/wp-content/uploads/2021/01/bern.jpg?w=513


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE




----------



## beccabun PE

jean15paul_PE said:


>


What are you so nervous about, ghost maf?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

@EyehatethePEexam 


> *Scissors*
> Paper
> *Paper*
> Rock
> *Scissors
> Scissors*
> Rock
> Rock
> Rock
> *Paper*



@Roarbark 


> Paper
> Paper
> Rock
> *Paper*
> Paper
> *Paper*
> *Paper*
> *Paper*
> Rock
> Rock



@EyehatethePEexam wins RPS.



Spoiler: Roarbark's Alignment








(regular wizard)



The remaining wizards (players of all alignments) are:

@BlueBlueprint_PE
@NikR_PE
@squaretaper LIT AF PE
@EyehatethePEexam
@vhab49_PE


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Noóooooooooooóoooo


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

Dammit!!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Awe crap, sorry @Roarbark !!


----------



## Roarbark

I'd post a ghost, but I don't like the new ghost .


----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Dammit @Roarbark , now I have to read 390 web-comics.


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

EyehatethePEexam said:


> @RBHeadge PE i change my vote to @Roarbark to at least give myself a chance. No hard feelings.


Seems like this worked pretty well in your favor. We lost a good wiz.  very sus...


----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## Roarbark

vhab49_PE said:


> View attachment 20871


^ HUFFLEPUFF


----------



## Roarbark

jean15paul_PE said:


> Dammit @Roarbark , now I have to read 390 web-comics.
> View attachment 20868


----------



## Roarbark

jean15paul_PE said:


> Dammit @Roarbark , now I have to read 390 web-comics.
> View attachment 20868


----------



## Roarbark

jean15paul_PE said:


> Dammit @Roarbark , now I have to read 390 web-comics.
> View attachment 20868


----------



## Roarbark

jean15paul_PE said:


> Dammit @Roarbark , now I have to read 390 web-comics.
> View attachment 20868


----------



## Roarbark

jean15paul_PE said:


> Dammit @Roarbark , now I have to read 390 web-comics.
> View attachment 20868


----------



## Roarbark

jean15paul_PE said:


> Dammit @Roarbark , now I have to read 390 web-comics.
> View attachment 20868


And a favorite: Profile Pic Comic

Edit: RIP the resolution of all of these images....


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

BlueBlueprint_PE said:


> Seems like this worked pretty well in your favor. We lost a good wiz.  very sus...


Was I supposed to roll over and die?


----------



## SaltySteve PE

When @EyehatethePEexam turns out to be mafia it's going to take me a long time to go back through the pages to find where I told you so... I'll still dig it up.


----------



## JayKay PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> Dammit @Roarbark , now I have to read 390 web-comics.
> View attachment 20868


JP, the comics are so good. Do it


----------



## RBHeadge PE

^ @vhab49_PE was killed by the death eaters during the night








The Death Eaters win!

gg all!

Death Eaters (mafia)
@squaretaper LIT AF PE 
@EyehatethePEexam 
@txjennah PE 
@jean15paul_PE 
@JayKay PE 

Aurors (cop)
@beccabun PE 
@MadamPirate PE 

Mediwizard (doctor)
@vhab49_PE 


Programming notes:
The RNG choose all special characters and roles. In a defiance of the odds, it picked straight five female players and I was beginning to wonder if this was going to look fixed. The RNG evened itself out at the end.

The thought on doing a Hunger Games with numerous special roles made me want to try something new this game. It didn't have the time to research the properly so I went simple, We had a lot of players so I added an extra mafia member to make it harder but balance it with an extra cop. I'd been planning this concept for a while. I split the max number of investigations between the cops. They had less investigations than mafia members so it "forced" them to find each and think optimally. I figured this was pretty balancing at the time. From my vantage point, I could see the town use some creative tactics to get the most value of their limited resources. I like this new dynamic and how it can change things up a bit, but I can certainly see us going back to the normal rules especially for limited-player games. These rules wouldn't work for a game with a limited number of players.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

It is really hard to protect two cops!


----------



## SaltySteve PE

SaltySteve said:


> If @EyehatethePEexam turns out to be mafia then we need to look into @jean15paul_PE . The last minute vote change to tie it up spared JP.
> 
> $0.02


01/15/2021


----------



## SaltySteve PE

You could say that I'm _salty_ about being right lol

GG all.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

We knew this. If the Mediwix had been worth a damn we could have won.


----------



## SaltySteve PE

SaltySteve said:


> @JayKay PE are you Mafia or just really lucky at picking Townies to kill off?


Saltiness intensifies


----------



## RBHeadge PE

SaltySteve said:


> When @EyehatethePEexam turns out to be mafia it's going to take me a long time to go back through the pages to find where I told you so... I'll still dig it up.


Seriously! I can't understand how the F$%^ @EyehatethePEexam survived, much less won the game! I'm not even talking about using game theory or anything sophisticated. A couple players noticed and pointed out that he said how many mafia there were. That was the obvious red flag, but there were *so so* many other hints. I figured the town *had to* know! But after the investigation induced lynches ended and @Dothracki PE was being voted for, I thought that it had to be a set up. Nope, just a total mislynch.

OTOH, I can't figure out of the town correctly picked @txjennah PE as mafia. I did a WPA analysis mid game for each player and even looked for hints with some omnipotence, and couldn't see anything that id'd her as mafia. So I guess it balances with the above mislynch?

All of the above is predicated on what I see through the thread, and the cop, doc, and mafia PMs. I'm blind to anything that might happen in side PMs.


----------



## beccabun PE

vhab49_PE said:


> We knew this. If the Mediwix had been worth a damn we could have won.


The mediwiz did great this round!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

vhab49_PE said:


> We knew this. If the Mediwix had been worth a damn we could have won.


You made one save. Which is great in any game! You bought the town an extra day.

An interesting dynamic of multi-cop games is that the doctor can't protect both of them.


----------



## Dothracki PE

I did have @txjennah PE and @EyehatethePEexam as mafia lean if you go back to my spreadsheet. @squaretaper LIT AF PE was an unknown. I think I assumed @txjennah PE by process of elimination. That was later confirmed after I was lynched and added to the confirmed townie list.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> The Death Eaters win!


----------



## beccabun PE

Well I'm ready for another round, I gotta redeem myself.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

I'd really love to know the sequence of cop investigations.

I guess specifically I'm curious about when @SaltySteve approached me and ask if I was a cop. Was that a genuine question? I assume that I had been investigated.

At that point I seriously considered lying and pretending to be the cop, which would seem to be easier to pull off when there are multiple.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

oh hi guys


----------



## beccabun PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> I'd really love to know the sequence of cop investigations.
> 
> I guess specifically I'm curious about when @SaltySteve approached me and ask if I was a cop. Was that a genuine question? I assume that I had been investigated.
> 
> At that point I seriously considered lying and pretending to be the cop, which would seem to be easier to pull off when there are multiple.


oooh now I feel like Lady Whistledown with some secrets to spill....


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> You made one save. Which is great in any game! You bought the town an extra day.
> 
> An interesting dynamic of multi-cop games is that the doctor can't protect both of them.


One save and then picked wrong the rest of the time, including @Roarbark who managed to get killed before I could night save him!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

I will say if it hadn't been for rps/rng leaning maf, we could have done it. We had the mafia figured out, but the fates were not with us.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Also, what @RBHeadge PE said.
I just knew @EyehatethePEexam was dead multiple times.
But yall took @txjennah PE from us. I was assuming she'd make it to the endgame laying low.


----------



## DLD PE

Good game everyone! Great modding @RBHeadge PE !

With the larger group, I enjoyed the extra mafia/extra cop.


----------



## NikR_PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> ^ @vhab49_PE was killed by the death eaters during the night
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Death Eaters win!
> 
> gg all!
> 
> Death Eaters (mafia)
> @squaretaper LIT AF PE
> @EyehatethePEexam
> @txjennah PE
> @jean15paul_PE
> @JayKay PE
> 
> Aurors (cop)
> @beccabun PE
> @MadamPirate PE
> 
> Mediwizard (doctor)
> @vhab49_PE
> 
> 
> Programming notes:
> The RNG choose all special characters and roles. In a defiance of the odds, it picked straight five female players and I was beginning to wonder if this was going to look fixed. The RNG evened itself out at the end.
> 
> The thought on doing a Hunger Games with numerous special roles made me want to try something new this game. It didn't have the time to research the properly so I went simple, We had a lot of players so I added an extra mafia member to make it harder but balance it with an extra cop. I'd been planning this concept for a while. I split the max number of investigations between the cops. They had less investigations than mafia members so it "forced" them to find each and think optimally. I figured this was pretty balancing at the time. From my vantage point, I could see the town use some creative tactics to get the most value of their limited resources. I like this new dynamic and how it can change things up a bit, but I can certainly see us going back to the normal rules especially for limited-player games. These rules wouldn't work for a game with a limited number of players.


Fuck. Now I feel even bad for missing yesterdays vote.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

DuranDuran said:


> Good game everyone! Great modding @RBHeadge PE !
> 
> With the larger group, I enjoyed the extra mafia/extra cop.


Not that you got to truly experience it, since they deded you early.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Dothracki PE said:


> @squaretaper LIT AF PE was an is always an unknown.


fify



Dothracki PE said:


> I think I assumed @txjennah PE by process of elimination. That was later confirmed after I was lynched and added to the confirmed townie list.



When I gamed things out, I figured that @txjennah PE and @squaretaper LIT AF PE would be figured out based on POE. But that assumed a branch where @EyehatethePEexam was eliminated instead of you.



jean15paul_PE said:


> I'd really love to know the sequence of cop investigations.


LOL! You were investigated by both cops on day 1. You never had a chance. 

The rest were:
MP: nikr, roar, jk
beccabun: duran, mp, <intentional skip>, blueblueprint

Whether she knew it or not, the doctor was always protecting a cop. Well at least up until the last couple days. On Day 3 I think @vhab49_PE figured out that @beccabun PE was a cop. How? idk.


----------



## DLD PE

vhab49_PE said:


> Not that you got to truly experience it, since they deded you early.


I felt honored!

I also urged the group to investigate @JayKay PE after that happened, since a small feeling in my intestines told me she was part of it!

Also, I'm curious about the first night "no attack". Was this planned or was it mis-communication somehow?


----------



## DLD PE

It looks like I'm a prime target for both investigations and nightkills. Neither side trusts me! 

Edit: Well, not really. At least I wasn't investigated twice by different cops on Day 1 (@jean15paul_PE ). That's hilarious!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

vhab49_PE said:


> I will say if it hadn't been for rps/rng leaning maf, we could have done it. We had the mafia figured out, but the fates were not with us.


There were errors by both sides in this game. The lack of a nightkill on night 1 hurt the mafia. But the RNG/RPS consistently benefited the town. I RNG'd the tie last night before the RPS came in, and roar lost. The RPS came in 10 seconds later, and certainly within the allowed time, so I deferred to it for transparency. And roar still lost. The lack of voting by townies on several days also hurt the town - this happened several times so it can't be attribute to anyone in particular.

I gamed out the endgame Day 6. It looked really good for the town. Like: "Were in the endgame now" gif territory. But all that assumed that there weren't two mislynches and everyone played their part.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

DuranDuran said:


> I felt honored!
> 
> I also urged the group to investigate @JayKay PE after that happened, since a small feeling in my intestines told me she was part of it!
> 
> Also, I'm curious about the first night "no attack". Was this planned or was it mis-communication somehow?


Hahaha, no everyone just forgot to vote for a nightkill.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

DuranDuran said:


> Also, I'm curious about the first night "no attack". Was this planned or was it mis-communication somehow?


From my perspective: it looked like everyone simply forgot to name a target.


----------



## beccabun PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> There were errors by both sides in this game. The lack of a nightkill on night 1 hurt the mafia. But the RNG/RPS consistently benefited the town. I RNG'd the tie last night before the RPS came in, and roar lost. The RPS came in 10 seconds later, and certainly within the allowed time, so I deferred to it for transparency. And roar still lost. The lack of voting by townies on several days also hurt the town - this happened several times so it can't be attribute to anyone in particular.
> 
> I gamed out the endgame Day 6. It looked really good for the town. Like: "Were in the endgame now" gif territory. But all that assumed that there weren't two mislynches and everyone played their part.


I said we had a definite win on Tuesday based on the people in the townie thread versus people not in the townie thread.


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Seriously! I can't understand how the F$%^ @EyehatethePEexam survived, much less won the game! I'm not even talking about using game theory or anything sophisticated. A couple players noticed and pointed out that he said how many mafia there were. That was the obvious red flag, but there were *so so* many other hints. I figured the town *had to* know! But after the investigation induced lynches ended and @Dothracki PE was being voted for, I thought that it had to be a set up. Nope, just a total mislynch.
> 
> OTOH, I can't figure out of the town correctly picked @txjennah PE as mafia. I did a WPA analysis mid game for each player and even looked for hints with some omnipotence, and couldn't see anything that id'd her as mafia. So I guess it balances with the above mislynch?
> 
> All of the above is predicated on what I see through the thread, and the cop, doc, and mafia PMs. I'm blind to anything that might happen in side PMs.


I intentionally put the wrong number of dark wizards down- we had 5 and I said 4 thinking that ignorance would simulate innocence...afterward I realized that was a misplay as number of mafia was unknown. Beyond that I think it was just "we know he's a dark wizard, we can pick him off tomorrow after we get so-and-so" until we had most of the vets picked off. I think my/our biggest failure of the game was forgetting to whack someone the first night. That put us in a bunch of coin-flip situations.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> Hahaha, no everyone just forgot to vote for a nightkill.


Um wait, what I meant was...
We were so confident in the win that we figured we'd spot you a kill. Yeah, that's what happened.

It was also part of my master strategy which will be revealed at a later date.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> fify
> 
> 
> 
> When I gamed things out, I figured that @txjennah PE and @squaretaper LIT AF PE would be figured out based on POE. But that assumed a branch where @EyehatethePEexam was eliminated instead of you.
> 
> 
> LOL! You were investigated by both cops on day 1. You never had a chance.
> 
> The rest were:
> MP: nikr, roar, jk
> beccabun: duran, mp, <intentional skip>, blueblueprint
> 
> Whether she knew it or not, the doctor was always protecting a cop. Well at least up until the last couple days. On Day 3 I think @vhab49_PE figured out that @beccabun PE was a cop. How? idk.


She trusted me, I guess because of my unfailing honesty? And the townies accepted me for that as well. Storke of luck picking MP to protect the first two ngihts, day two @beccabun PE reached out and after a bit of convo I told her I knew who the meidwiz was, and she said she was an auror. That was the night she investigated MP, and gave me info that I don't think anyone else knew, so I decided to trust her. That is when we knew JP was mafia, since neither knew if he was the mediwiz until I said he was not. (Still had not said I was the mediwiz at this point). At some point i got added to confirmed townies and told everyone I was my source (mediwiz). Then I started alternating between MP & Becca, until they were both nightkilled, and it all went downhill from there. We just could not get it done.


----------



## beccabun PE

vhab49_PE said:


> She trusted me, I guess because of my unfailing honesty? And the townies accepted me for that as well. Storke of luck picking MP to protect the first two ngihts, day two @beccabun PE reached out and after a bit of convo I told her I knew who the meidwiz was, and she said she was an auror. That was the night she investigated MP, and gave me info that I don't think anyone else knew, so I decided to trust her. That is when we knew JP was mafia, since neither knew if he was the mediwiz until I said he was not. (Still had not said I was the mediwiz at this point). At some point i got added to confirmed townies and told everyone I was my source (mediwiz). Then I started alternating between MP & Becca, until they were both nightkilled, and it all went downhill from there. We just could not get it done.


Correct, after I investigated @DuranDuran, he told me that @vhab can always be trusted so I reached out.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> There were errors by both sides in this game. The lack of a nightkill on night 1 hurt the mafia. But the RNG/RPS consistently benefited the town mafia. I RNG'd the tie last night before the RPS came in, and roar lost. The RPS came in 10 seconds later, and certainly within the allowed time, so I deferred to it for transparency. And roar still lost. The lack of voting by townies on several days also hurt the town - this happened several times so it can't be attribute to anyone in particular.


fixed


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

I can mod for the round starting monday


----------



## beccabun PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> I can mod for the round starting monday


I'm in!


----------



## SaltySteve PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> I'd really love to know the sequence of cop investigations.
> 
> I guess specifically I'm curious about when @SaltySteve approached me and ask if I was a cop. Was that a genuine question? I assume that I had been investigated.
> 
> At that point I seriously considered lying and pretending to be the cop, which would seem to be easier to pull off when there are multiple.


When I PM'd you, I was just speculating. I really thought you were the cop. It didn't occur to me until I made the $0.02 post that it could have been mafia mechanics in play as well. I didn't get pulled into the Town thread until after I got axed.


----------



## SaltySteve PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> I can mod for the round starting monday


In!


----------



## DLD PE

Honest Duran is in!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> I can mod for the round starting monday


OUT. Life is about to get painfully busy at both work and home. Sigh.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> I can mod for the round starting monday


in


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

In


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Im in


----------



## txjennah PE

Great game everyone. Thanks for modding @RBHeadge PE


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

nice game! I'm in for another round!


----------



## Dothracki PE

I'm in for the next round @LyceeFruit PE


----------



## JayKay PE

I mean, I knew @txjennah PE was going to be killed because they ALWAYS are mafia. Whereas vhab is always cop...except when they're not, then they're doc. Has vhab ever been maf?

As of right now, I'm in @LyceeFruit PE , but I might be house shopping? So. Yeah.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I'll play @LyceeFruit PE!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

I survived! Thanks for modding @RBHeadge PE !


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

JayKay PE said:


> I mean, I knew @txjennah PE was going to be killed because they ALWAYS are mafia. Whereas vhab is always cop...except when they're not, then they're doc. Has vhab ever been maf?
> 
> As of right now, I'm in @LyceeFruit PE , but I might be house shopping? So. Yeah.


Once, I think.
I was lynched early.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

JayKay PE said:


> I mean, I knew @txjennah PE was going to be killed because they ALWAYS are mafia. Whereas vhab is always cop...except when they're not, then they're doc. Has vhab ever been maf?
> 
> As of right now, I'm in @LyceeFruit PE , but I might be house shopping? So. Yeah.


you better send me listings. so i can live vicariously through you and a not in a 600 sqft house


----------



## NikR_PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> I can mod for the round starting monday


In

Thanks for modding @RBHeadge PE


----------



## JayKay PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> you better send me listings. so i can live vicariously through you and a not in a 600 sqft house


I'm going for location more than normal Midwestern mansion. So I might be in a 600-sqft house as well? XD


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

JayKay PE said:


> I'm going for location more than normal Midwestern mansion. So I might be in a 600-sqft house as well? XD


It is pretty ridiculous. Going from Maryland to Wisconsin I bought a single family 5 BR house on 3/4 of an acre for less than my foreclosure townhouse in Frederick. I do miss seafood...and dentists.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

JayKay PE said:


> I'm going for location more than normal Midwestern mansion. So I might be in a 600-sqft house as well? XD


that 2nd house you sent would be like 400k+ here. Its nuts.
I hate the real estate market. Our neighbors sold their house (it's basically identical to ours but with less counter space, the original heating source, no driveway/garage and a NG range) for 240k.


----------



## Roarbark

@RBHeadge PE 

For the crux of it, the "mislynch" yesterday: two townies were discussing/agreed to switch and save me yesterday, but slightly too late. And personally I logged on to the forum literally right at 4:00, also slightly to late too switch my own vote as would have been needed. 

I believe earlier on, Doth ranked high in mafia tier list due to voting history, even though we were reasonably sure Eye was mafia.


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

Roarbark said:


> @RBHeadge PE
> 
> For the crux of it, the "mislynch" yesterday: two townies were discussing/agreed to switch and save me yesterday, but slightly too late. And personally I logged on to the forum literally right at 4:00, also slightly to late too switch my own vote as would have been needed.
> 
> I believe earlier on, Doth ranked high in mafia tier list due to voting history, even though we were reasonably sure Eye was mafia.


The way I was dancing around by the end I'm pretty sure the mafia would have whacked me if the townies didn't.


----------



## Roarbark

Ahhh I will say it feels good to be in high(er) resolution again though
(<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<)


----------



## NikR_PE

EyehatethePEexam said:


> It is pretty ridiculous. Going from Maryland to Wisconsin I bought a single family 5 BR house on 3/4 of an acre for less than my foreclosure townhouse in Frederick. I do miss seafood...and dentists.


Why doesn't Wisconsin have dentists?


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

EyehatethePEexam said:


> The way I was dancing around by the end I'm pretty sure the mafia would have whacked me if the townies didn't.


You played well noob.




























(mostly)


----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ

Well I guess I am still as clueless as before but have understood few essential things from observation. I am in for another game.... @LyceeFruit PE ....though I will be busy but the more I am playing this hopefully the better I would get a hang of an online mafia game skills lol Thanks @RBHeadge PE for modding I got so into your Gifs I started watching Harry Potter series from the 4th film onwards yesterday realized I had just watched first three when I was in school and then totally forgot about what else was released ...coz life lol


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Got 12 so far

@RBHeadge PE can you send me the instructions again? Can we play with 12? It's been awhile


----------



## txjennah PE

JayKay PE said:


> I mean, I knew @txjennah PE was going to be killed because they ALWAYS are mafia. Whereas vhab is always cop...except when they're not, then they're doc. Has vhab ever been maf?
> 
> As of right now, I'm in @LyceeFruit PE , but I might be house shopping? So. Yeah.


I'm not always mafia. Just had an unfortunate back to back run, but was townie for a good stretch. This is going to make all the new players suspect me every round now ::squinty eyes::


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

txjennah PE said:


> I'm not always mafia. Just had an unfortunate back to back run, but was townie for a good stretch. This is going to make all the new players suspect me every round now ::squinty eyes::


Is this you saying you're in?


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> Got 12 so far
> 
> @RBHeadge PE can you send me the instructions again? Can we play with 12? It's been awhile


Recently we've had big games. 12 is more than enough.

In the past we'd be trying to get to 10 and I think we occasionally played with 8 or 9.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

*GOOD MORNINGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG!
I am Lycee, your announcer for the EB GAMESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS! *

There are athletes (townies) and dopers(mafia). Athletes are going to try to eliminate the Dopers with extreme prejudice before the Dopers win all of the events(eliminates them). The game ends when either all of the Dopers are eliminated (Athletes win), or there are fewer Athletes than Dopers (Dopers win).

*The game will start today, Monday 25 Jan. Lynching will be allowed on the first day. Dopers can lynch the first night.*

The Dopers are going to privately tell me who they would like to eliminate during the night. I will reveal to everyone what happened the next morning with some delightful storytelling.

During the day, everybody (Athletes & Doper) will publicly vote for a person to eliminate; I will eliminate the person with the most votes at the end of the day and reveal what their role was.

In addition to Athletes & Dopers, there is also a Medic (Doctor) and a Referee(Cop). The Medic can choose someone to “save” during the night; if they choose the same person the Dopers chose, then that player will escape elimination by the Dopers that night. The Referee can “investigate” players during the night.

The Dopers know who each other are, but no one knows anyone else’s role except me. I have sent more specific instructions to the members of the Dopers, the Medic, and the Referee. If you did not receive a PM from me, then you are a regular athlete

Standard EB-mafia game rules apply which means PMing is allowed!! Please keep all trash talk in the thread and don’t take things too seriously!

You may use this thread to vote and post about the game. Anyone (playing or not playing, eliminated or not) can use this thread to speculate, discuss, accuse, or otherwise participate in the game; just please make sure to follow regular EB forum guidelines.

To vote on a person to eliminate, mention me @LyceeFruit PE and tell me specifically that 1) you are voting and 2) the username of the person you are voting to eliminate.

Example: @LyceeFruit PE I vote for @DuranDuran because they have smelly feet

*Please submit your votes by 9:00 PM EST/8:00 PM Central/7:00 PM Mountain/6:00 PM Pacific Time/Whatever Roar and Bly-time* ; I will count votes after that time as being for the next day.


Your vote only counts if you are playing and not yet eliminated. If there is a tie for most votes, I will pick one of the voted users at random and/or require the tied players to send me 10 rounds of 'rock, paper, scissors'. If there are no votes, I will pick a person at random (i.e. role will not matter) to eliminate; suffice it to say it’s in both groups’ best interest to vote for at least one person. *PLEASE NOTE THAT EVERYONE IS REQUIRED TO VOTE STARTING TUESDAY. NOT VOTING WILL RESULT IN YOUR VOTE BEING CAST FOR YOURSELF. MISSING TWO VOTES IN A ROW WILL RESULT IN YOUR UNTIMELY DEATH.*

Finally, you are not allowed to reveal your role, privately or publicly, after you have been eliminated. You may not post screengrabs of private messages in this thread.

For reference, the 13 players in this round are:

@beccabun PE 
@SaltySteve 
@RBHeadge PE 
@DuranDuran 
@EyehatethePEexam 
@jean15paul_PE 
@BlueBlueprint_PE 
@Dothracki PE 
@JayKay PE 
@ChebyshevII PE 
@NikR_PE 
@harshaPEAZ 
@txjennah PE 

I already sent out messages for specific roles. If you did not receive a message, then you are a regular townie.

If you have any questions, or you would like me to tell you which players are still standing, please let me know.

Good luck to everyone! Let's have fun!


----------



## JayKay PE

Wait. Dopers? Like. People who do drugs? AM I READING THIS CORRECTLY.

Good thing I am a horrible athlete, so no amount of drugs would ever get me on the podium.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

JayKay PE said:


> Wait. Dopers? Like. People who do drugs? AM I READING THIS CORRECTLY.
> 
> Good thing I am a horrible athlete, so no amount of drugs would ever get me on the podium.


Yes, like Lance Armstrong


----------



## JayKay PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> Yes, like Lance Armstrong


I, too, am missing a testicle. Or two.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

JayKay PE said:


> LyceeFruit PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JayKay PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wait. Dopers? Like. People who do drugs? AM I READING THIS CORRECTLY.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, like Lance Armstrong
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I, too, am missing a testicle. Or two.
Click to expand...


so: @JayKay PE = mafia confirmed?


----------



## DLD PE

JayKay PE said:


> Wait. Dopers? Like. People who do drugs? AM I READING THIS CORRECTLY.
> 
> Good thing I am a horrible athlete, so no amount of drugs would ever get me on the podium.


@JayKay PE be like:


----------



## txjennah PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> Is this you saying you're in?


Lol no, I was actually going to say I was out for this round since I've been really busy at work and won't be a good player this round. But since I don't have anything in my inbox, then I'll play.

You hear that, everyone?

I DON'T HAVE ANYTHING IN MY INBOX


----------



## DLD PE

Current Reads:

"Dark Matter" by Blake Crouch
"Eng Pro Guides - Ch. 3 Rotating Machines" by Justin Kauwale
"Per Unit - Tips and Tricks" by Zach Stone
"Empty Inbox" by @txjennah PE
"The Only People Who Use Dope, _Are_ Dopes" by @JayKay PE


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

ngl, really excited for our sports ball theme round


----------



## beccabun PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> ngl, really excited for our sports ball theme round


----------



## Dothracki PE

DuranDuran said:


> Current Reads:
> 
> "Dark Matter" by Blake Crouch
> "Eng Pro Guides - Ch. 3 Rotating Machines" by Justin Kauwale
> "Per Unit - Tips and Tricks" by Zach Stone
> "Empy Inbox" by @txjennah PE
> "The Only People Who Use Dope, _Are_ Dopes" by @JayKay PE


Current Reads:


----------



## JayKay PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> ngl, really excited for our sports ball theme round


So...everyone has testicles? I am so confused.


----------



## JayKay PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> so: @JayKay PE = mafia confirmed?


Yes. Please kill me early.


----------



## JayKay PE

TRRRRRRRRIPLE POST


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

JayKay PE said:


> So...everyone has testicles? I am so confused.


A testicle is just an inverted ovary 
#science


----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ

LyceeFruit PE said:


> *GOOD MORNINGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG!
> I am Lycee, your announcer for the EB GAMESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS! *
> 
> There are athletes (townies) and dopers(mafia). Athletes are going to try to eliminate the Dopers with extreme prejudice before the Dopers win all of the events(eliminates them). The game ends when either all of the Dopers are eliminated (Athletes win), or there are fewer Athletes than Dopers (Dopers win).
> 
> *The game will start today, Monday 25 Jan. Lynching will be allowed on the first day. Dopers can lynch the first night.*
> 
> The Dopers are going to privately tell me who they would like to eliminate during the night. I will reveal to everyone what happened the next morning with some delightful storytelling.
> 
> During the day, everybody (Athletes & Doper) will publicly vote for a person to eliminate; I will eliminate the person with the most votes at the end of the day and reveal what their role was.
> 
> In addition to Athletes & Dopers, there is also a Medic (Doctor) and a Referee(Cop). The Medic can choose someone to “save” during the night; if they choose the same person the Dopers chose, then that player will escape elimination by the Dopers that night. The Referee can “investigate” players during the night.
> 
> The Dopers know who each other are, but no one knows anyone else’s role except me. I have sent more specific instructions to the members of the Dopers, the Medic, and the Referee. If you did not receive a PM from me, then you are a regular athlete
> 
> Standard EB-mafia game rules apply which means PMing is allowed!! Please keep all trash talk in the thread and don’t take things too seriously!
> 
> You may use this thread to vote and post about the game. Anyone (playing or not playing, eliminated or not) can use this thread to speculate, discuss, accuse, or otherwise participate in the game; just please make sure to follow regular EB forum guidelines.
> 
> To vote on a person to eliminate, mention me @LyceeFruit PE and tell me specifically that 1) you are voting and 2) the username of the person you are voting to eliminate.
> 
> Example: @LyceeFruit PE I vote for @DuranDuran because they have smelly feet
> 
> *Please submit your votes by 9:00 PM EST/8:00 PM Central/7:00 PM Mountain/6:00 PM Pacific Time/Whatever Roar and Bly-time* ; I will count votes after that time as being for the next day.
> 
> 
> Your vote only counts if you are playing and not yet eliminated. If there is a tie for most votes, I will pick one of the voted users at random and/or require the tied players to send me 10 rounds of 'rock, paper, scissors'. If there are no votes, I will pick a person at random (i.e. role will not matter) to eliminate; suffice it to say it’s in both groups’ best interest to vote for at least one person. *PLEASE NOTE THAT EVERYONE IS REQUIRED TO VOTE STARTING TUESDAY. NOT VOTING WILL RESULT IN YOUR VOTE BEING CAST FOR YOURSELF. MISSING TWO VOTES IN A ROW WILL RESULT IN YOUR UNTIMELY DEATH.*
> 
> Finally, you are not allowed to reveal your role, privately or publicly, after you have been eliminated. You may not post screengrabs of private messages in this thread.
> 
> For reference, the 13 players in this round are:
> 
> @beccabun PE
> @SaltySteve
> @RBHeadge PE
> @DuranDuran
> @EyehatethePEexam
> @jean15paul_PE
> @BlueBlueprint_PE
> @Dothracki PE
> @JayKay PE
> @ChebyshevII PE
> @NikR_PE
> @harshaPEAZ
> @txjennah PE
> 
> I already sent out messages for specific roles. If you did not receive a message, then you are a regular townie.
> 
> If you have any questions, or you would like me to tell you which players are still standing, please let me know.
> 
> Good luck to everyone! Let's have fun!


Honestly speaking I feel like I keep playing just for the exciting story telling. Always excited lol


----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ

JayKay PE said:


> Wait. Dopers? Like. People who do drugs? AM I READING THIS CORRECTLY.
> 
> Good thing I am a horrible athlete, so no amount of drugs would ever get me on the podium.


Did you just confess?


----------



## NikR_PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> *GOOD MORNINGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG!
> I am Lycee, your announcer for the EB GAMESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS! *
> 
> There are athletes (townies) and dopers(mafia). Athletes are going to try to eliminate the Dopers with extreme prejudice before the Dopers win all of the events(eliminates them). The game ends when either all of the Dopers are eliminated (Athletes win), or there are fewer Athletes than Dopers (Dopers win).
> 
> *The game will start today, Monday 25 Jan. Lynching will be allowed on the first day. Dopers can lynch the first night.*
> 
> The Dopers are going to privately tell me who they would like to eliminate during the night. I will reveal to everyone what happened the next morning with some delightful storytelling.
> 
> During the day, everybody (Athletes & Doper) will publicly vote for a person to eliminate; I will eliminate the person with the most votes at the end of the day and reveal what their role was.
> 
> In addition to Athletes & Dopers, there is also a Medic (Doctor) and a Referee(Cop). The Medic can choose someone to “save” during the night; if they choose the same person the Dopers chose, then that player will escape elimination by the Dopers that night. The Referee can “investigate” players during the night.
> 
> The Dopers know who each other are, but no one knows anyone else’s role except me. I have sent more specific instructions to the members of the Dopers, the Medic, and the Referee. If you did not receive a PM from me, then you are a regular athlete
> 
> Standard EB-mafia game rules apply which means PMing is allowed!! Please keep all trash talk in the thread and don’t take things too seriously!
> 
> You may use this thread to vote and post about the game. Anyone (playing or not playing, eliminated or not) can use this thread to speculate, discuss, accuse, or otherwise participate in the game; just please make sure to follow regular EB forum guidelines.
> 
> To vote on a person to eliminate, mention me @LyceeFruit PE and tell me specifically that 1) you are voting and 2) the username of the person you are voting to eliminate.
> 
> Example: @LyceeFruit PE I vote for @DuranDuran because they have smelly feet
> 
> *Please submit your votes by 9:00 PM EST/8:00 PM Central/7:00 PM Mountain/6:00 PM Pacific Time/Whatever Roar and Bly-time* ; I will count votes after that time as being for the next day.
> 
> 
> Your vote only counts if you are playing and not yet eliminated. If there is a tie for most votes, I will pick one of the voted users at random and/or require the tied players to send me 10 rounds of 'rock, paper, scissors'. If there are no votes, I will pick a person at random (i.e. role will not matter) to eliminate; suffice it to say it’s in both groups’ best interest to vote for at least one person. *PLEASE NOTE THAT EVERYONE IS REQUIRED TO VOTE STARTING TUESDAY. NOT VOTING WILL RESULT IN YOUR VOTE BEING CAST FOR YOURSELF. MISSING TWO VOTES IN A ROW WILL RESULT IN YOUR UNTIMELY DEATH.*
> 
> Finally, you are not allowed to reveal your role, privately or publicly, after you have been eliminated. You may not post screengrabs of private messages in this thread.
> 
> For reference, the 13 players in this round are:
> 
> @beccabun PE
> @SaltySteve
> @RBHeadge PE
> @DuranDuran
> @EyehatethePEexam
> @jean15paul_PE
> @BlueBlueprint_PE
> @Dothracki PE
> @JayKay PE
> @ChebyshevII PE
> @NikR_PE
> @harshaPEAZ
> @txjennah PE
> 
> I already sent out messages for specific roles. If you did not receive a message, then you are a regular townie.
> 
> If you have any questions, or you would like me to tell you which players are still standing, please let me know.
> 
> Good luck to everyone! Let's have fun!


Haha. Already loving the theme. Guys remember to send @LyceeFruit PE a cup of your piss to prove your innocence.


----------



## JayKay PE

harshaPEAZ said:


> Did you just confess?


Yes. Please kill me.


----------



## DLD PE

JayKay PE said:


> Yes. Please kill me early.


Ok.

@LyceeFruit PE I vote for @JayKay PE


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

@LyceeFruit PE I vote for @DuranDuran because he jumped on that opportunity to vote for @JayKay PE way too quickly


----------



## JayKay PE

I mean. I never said I was a doper. Dopers are dumb. I just said I'm lucky that I'm not a good enough athlete that dopers wouldn't help me.

But please kill me so additional drug scandal can occur and the storyline will be amazing.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

NikR_PE said:


> Haha. Already loving the theme. Guys remember to send @LyceeFruit PE a cup of your piss to prove your innocence.


plz no


----------



## DLD PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> @LyceeFruit PE I vote for @DuranDuran because he jumped on that opportunity to vote for @JayKay PE way too quickly


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

That is an excellent filename.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Vote update:

1 @JayKay PE (Duran)
1 @DuranDuran (JP)


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

So, I'm moving into my new house this week and training a new employee at work. I will check in at least once daily but I won't be monitoring things routinely until at least Thursday. I used a random number generator for my first pick, posting that here and then I'll reference the list to see who that corresponds to.


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

@LyceeFruit PE I vote for @beccabun PE because she was first on the list and my random number generator picked the first player. No hard feelings.


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

EyehatethePEexam said:


> @LyceeFruit PE I vote for @beccabun PE because she was first on the list and my random number generator picked the first player. No hard feelings.
> 
> View attachment 20924


I counted after the fact and realized there were 13...didn't change the outcome if I stick with the original random number.

Triple.


----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ

EyehatethePEexam said:


> I counted after the fact and realized there were 13...didn't change the outcome if I stick with the original random number.
> 
> Triple.


----------



## Dothracki PE

@LyceeFruit PE I too am going to vote for @DuranDuran based on conversation today unless something else occurs that convinces me otherwise.


----------



## DLD PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> @LyceeFruit PE I vote for @DuranDuran because he jumped on that opportunity to vote for @JayKay PE way too quickly


@Dothracki PE :


> @LyceeFruit PE I too am going to vote for @DuranDuran based on conversation today unless something else occurs that convinces me



For the record, I'm not mafia.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Vote Update:

2 @DuranDuran (JP, doth)
1 @JayKay PE (duran)
1 @beccabun PE (eyehate)


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

DuranDuran said:


> @Dothracki PE :
> 
> 
> For the record, I'm not mafia.


Can you prove it?


----------



## DLD PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Can you prove it?


No.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

OT: Is anyone taking the PE tomorrow? If so, then good luck tomorrow.
WttS arrives on Wednesday morning.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> OT: Is anyone taking the PE tomorrow? If so, then good luck tomorrow.
> WttS arrives on Wednesday morning.


Not I, but it does mean I get to drop $1k on Wednesday for the April exam. Woot?


----------



## SaltySteve PE

I'm busy studying. I'm going to not vote today but I wanted y'all to know I'm around.


----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ

SaltySteve said:


> I'm busy studying. I'm going to not vote today but I wanted y'all to know I'm around.


All the best @SaltySteve and sorry .... @LyceeFruit PE I vote for @SaltySteve.


----------



## txjennah PE

@LyceeFruit PE I vote for @JayKay PE because she asked to get killed off early and I'm too tired to make any kind of reasonable judgment.


----------



## JayKay PE

Oh shit. Looks like a tie. Uh. @LyceeFruit PE I vote for @DuranDuran? My small opossum instincts are kicking in.


----------



## DLD PE

I'm not mafia. Those voting for me are suspish!


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

JayKay PE said:


> Oh shit. Looks like a tie. Uh. @LyceeFruit PE I vote for @DuranDuran? My small opossum instincts are kicking in.


I’d like to point out I had nothing to do with this tie


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Vote update
3 @DuranDuran (jp, doth, jk)
1 @SaltySteve (Harsha)
2 @JayKay PE (duran, txj)
1 @beccabun PE (eyehate)


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

@LyceeFruit PE I change my vote to @EyehatethePEexam just to see what happens.


----------



## beccabun PE

@LyceeFruit PE I vote for @JayKay PE because tie


----------



## beccabun PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> @LyceeFruit PE I change my vote to @EyehatethePEexam just to see what happens.


dangit JP we can't both mess with votes to make a tie


----------



## beccabun PE

@LyceeFruit PE okay I ALSO change my vote to @EyehatethePEexam to see what will happen


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Vote update:

2 @DuranDuran (doth jk)
2 @EyehatethePEexam (jp, beccabuns)
2 @JayKay PE (duran txj)
1 @SaltySteve (Harsha)


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

@LyceeFruit PE i vote for @jean15paul_PE purely based on randomness. And I’m curious to see how this 3 way tie ends. I’ve been told ties make it interesting.


----------



## JayKay PE

BlueBlueprint_PE said:


> @LyceeFruit PE i vote for @jean15paul_PE purely based on randomness. And I’m curious to see how this 3 way tie ends. I’ve been told ties make it interesting.


I so badly wanted you to vote for salty for a four way tie


----------



## JayKay PE

I’m throwing that big Audi/ @Unintended Max P.E. energy tonight.


----------



## JayKay PE

Trrrrrrrriple post


----------



## JayKay PE

Dead dead dead dead


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Time


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Vote update:

2 @DuranDuran (doth jk)
2 @EyehatethePEexam (jp, beccabuns)
2 @JayKay PE (duran txj)
1 @SaltySteve (Harsha)
1 @jean15paul_PE (blueprint)

@JayKay PE @EyehatethePEexam send me 10 rounds of RPS

@DuranDuran already did since they have class


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

JayKay PE said:


> I so badly wanted you to vote for salty for a four way tie


Thought about it ... for sure!


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Announcer: Welcome to the opening ceremony of the EB Games! The torch is entering the arena, carried by the glowing @Unintended Max P.E. ! They look dashing in their white toga

*Crowd cheers*

Announcer: The athletes are filtering into the arena and are starting to line up on our specially made track. We've got a lucky 13 lanes here for our first event. Hurdles. Contestants, line upppppp 

The 13 athletes line up in their multicolor undies and coordinated aerodynamic tops. @SaltySteve , the contestant from Florida is wearing a number that looks like actual alligator skin… Meanwhile, @BlueBlueprint_PE is looking around confused as they don't have their standard 18 layers and fur snood on.

Announcer: Athletesssss, on your mark, get set, GOOOO *cannon booms* And they are offffffff! @harshaPEAZ is in the lead, no wait @RBHeadge PE is in the lead by an eye! Folks, this is gonna be a close race.

*sounds of metal clanging and plastic breaking fill the stadium"

Announcer: Oooo noooooo! Someone has tripped over a hurdle and stumbled into another lane. This mistake has caused a pile up! We hope the athletes are ok!

EMTs rush the track and start gingerly helping athletes up. At the bottom of the pile, they discover an athlete face down with part of a hurdle thru their head. They gently roll them over so the person can be identified.

Unfortunately @EyehatethePEexam did not survive the first event of the EB Games.

Its ok, @EyehatethePEexam was a doper (mafia)

Remaining players are:
@beccabun PE @DuranDuran @SaltySteve @RBHeadge PE @jean15paul_PE @BlueBlueprint_PE @Dothracki PE @JayKay PE @ChebyshevII PE @NikR_PE @harshaPEAZ @txjennah PE


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

LyceeFruit PE said:


> Announcer: Welcome to the opening ceremony of the EB Games! The torch is entering the arena, carried by the glowing @Unintended Max P.E. ! They look dashing in their white toga
> 
> *Crowd cheers*
> 
> Announcer: The athletes are filtering into the arena and are starting to line up on our specially made track. We've got a lucky 13 lanes here for our first event. Hurdles. Contestants, line upppppp
> 
> The 13 athletes line up in their multicolor undies and coordinated aerodynamic tops. @SaltySteve , the contestant from Florida is wearing a number that looks like actual alligator skin… Meanwhile, @BlueBlueprint_PE is looking around confused as they don't have their standard 18 layers and fur snood on.
> 
> Announcer: Athletesssss, on your mark, get set, GOOOO *cannon booms* And they are offffffff! @harshaPEAZ is in the lead, no wait @RBHeadge PE is in the lead by an eye! Folks, this is gonna be a close race.
> 
> *sounds of metal clanging and plastic breaking fill the stadium"
> 
> Announcer: Oooo noooooo! Someone has tripped over a hurdle and stumbled into another lane. This mistake has caused a pile up! We hope the athletes are ok!
> 
> EMTs rush the track and start gingerly helping athletes up. At the bottom of the pile, they discover an athlete face down with part of a hurdle thru their head. They gently roll them over so the person can be identified.
> 
> Unfortunately @EyehatethePEexam did not survive the first event of the EB Games.
> 
> Its ok, @EyehatethePEexam was a doper (mafia)
> 
> Remaining players are:
> @beccabun PE @DuranDuran @SaltySteve @RBHeadge PE @jean15paul_PE @BlueBlueprint_PE @Dothracki PE @JayKay PE @ChebyshevII PE @NikR_PE @harshaPEAZ @txjennah PE


I would totally be one to wear 18 layers too!


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

We got a mafia on day 1. Nice

@EyehatethePEexam was mafia 2 games in a role. That's pretty rare.

Looks like @beccabun PE is probably clean


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

*eats popcorn*


----------



## JayKay PE

Wait. Are you saying I survived the first day? Thank god I'm prob going to die by dopers.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

*Announcer*: Goooooooooooood Morning Athletes! It was unfortunate that @EyehatethePEexam was doping _*crowd hisses*_ but we don’t need to worry about them any longer! It is now Day 2 of the EB Games and we are pleased to announce that this morning’s event is archeryyyyyyyyyy _*crowd cheers*_

The athletes meander onto the field and find their gear lined up 25ft away from the targets.

*Announcer:* We’re giving you each three shots at this distance as a warm up. And then we will move the target back 25ft for an additional warm up. Each athlete is responsible for retrieving their own arrows between arrows. We’ve given each of you a face shield to protect yourself so we don’t repeat yesterday’s face impaling. Athletes, please line up and start your warm ups!

The athletes all line up and start warming up. @squaretaper LIT AF PE is hiding behind the targets so as an athlete finishes their three shots, they can move the target back to the next line. They are unnaturally swift so the arrows don’t have a chance. As the shots are fired and athletes complete their 3 shots, they start jogging to their now moved targets to snag their arrows. While, it’s a competition, they feel safe knowing that their fellow athletes won’t take shots at them. Or at least most of them won’t - someone who is doping can be unpredictable. 

**screams and the sound of gurgling blood all of a sudden fill the arena**

Everyone turns. @beccabun PE is on the ground with blood bubbling out of their mouth, an arrow through their throat.

@beccabun PE was taken out by the dopers (mafia)

Remaining players are:

@ChebyshevII PE @RBHeadge PE @NikR_PE @txjennah PE @JayKay PE @Dothracki PE @BlueBlueprint_PE @jean15paul_PE @DuranDuran @SaltySteve @harshaPEAZ 

*Reminder: roles are not revealed on night kills. *


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

*Also you must vote today. 2 days in a row of not voting ends in doom. *


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

triple!


----------



## SaltySteve PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> We got a mafia on day 1. Nice
> 
> @EyehatethePEexam was mafia 2 games in a role. That's pretty rare.
> 
> Looks like @beccabun PE is probably clean





LyceeFruit PE said:


> @beccabun PE was taken out by the dopers (mafia)


Can't tell if this is coincident or sus but it would really odd for two people to be mafia back to back so I'll chalk it up to coincident...


----------



## beccabun PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> Everyone turns. @beccabun PE is on the ground with blood bubbling out of their mouth, an arrow through their throat.
> 
> @beccabun PE was taken out by the dopers (mafia)


Fun Fact: I actually did archery in middle school and was pretty damn good at it. 

Not Fun Fact: The mafia will pay for their treachery!


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

beccabun PE said:


> Fun Fact: I actually did archery in middle school and was pretty damn good at it.
> 
> Not Fun Fact: The mafia will pay for their treachery!


Apparently not good enough tho lol


----------



## Dothracki PE

I decided to change up my spreadsheet this time to match the typical format listing who each person votes for instead of grouping the votes. It also makes it less taller when we have 10 votes for one person. I don't really have much of a read on anyone just yet. I'll keep searching.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> We got a mafia on day 1. Nice
> 
> @EyehatethePEexam was mafia 2 games in a role. That's pretty rare.
> 
> Looks like @beccabun PE is probably clean


Not anymore.


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

Probably best I’m out for this round...all I got moved last night was the lawn mower, disassembled swing set (heavy af) and some lawn chairs. This week is gonna suck.


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

And for the record, @beccabun PE was innocent but that did not play into my vote. The random number plan was 100% legit, I didn’t know who I voted for until I went back a page.
What I’m saying is you can always trust me, I’m a contractor.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

EyehatethePEexam said:


> And for the record, @beccabun PE was innocent but that did not play into my vote.


Out of curiosity, how did you come to that conclusion?


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Out of curiosity, how did you come to that conclusion?


I really did just do a random number generator and a multiplier of 12- same thing we do for our sampling locations on WisDOT highway projects. So I posted that it would be the first person on the list that Lycee created and then in a separate post showed that Becca was the first person. If it had been me as first on the list I'd have slid it to the second person but if it was a mafia member I'd have voted for them.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Vote update:

_*chirp chirp*_


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

EyehatethePEexam said:


> I really did just do a random number generator and a multiplier of 12- same thing we do for our sampling locations on WisDOT highway projects. So I posted that it would be the first person on the list that Lycee created and then in a separate post showed that Becca was the first person. If it had been me as first on the list I'd have slid it to the second person but if it was a mafia member I'd have voted for them.


So you're relying on statistics to give you 100% assurance of a person's innocence?

I have bad news for you...


----------



## JayKay PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> @squaretaper LIT AF PE is hiding behind the targets so as an athlete finishes their three shots, they can move the target back to the next line. They are unnaturally swift so the arrows don’t have a chance.


Since I know @squaretaper LIT AF PE is training for a running thing, they are def not mafia/doper. They are high on life.

@LyceeFruit PE. I vote for @BlueBlueprint_PE because they did not make a hilarious four way tie last night.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

@LyceeFruit PE I will also vote for @BlueBlueprint_PE for the time being. On the sole basis that I suspect she is from the same state as me, and it ain't big enough for the two of us.


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

ChebyshevII PE said:


> @LyceeFruit PE I will also vote for @BlueBlueprint_PE for the time being. On the sole basis that I suspect he is from the same state as me, and it ain't big enough for the two of us.


well.. he's a she.. but you may be right... maybe someday the east will separate from the west and it will be two states. probably not in my time here though!


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Vote update:
2 @BlueBlueprint_PE (JK, Cheby)


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

BlueBlueprint_PE said:


> well.. he's a she.. but you may be right... maybe someday the east will separate from the west and it will be two states. probably not in my time here though!


And this, this is why we (@JayKay PE @MadamPirate PE and I) keep using they/them for everyone! Makes life way easier


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

triple!


----------



## Dothracki PE

Still got nothing so I gotta kick the tires with this useless test for tradition's sake.


----------



## Dothracki PE

@SaltySteve you maf?


----------



## Dothracki PE

@RBHeadge PE you maf? (even though I know it's pointless to ask)


----------



## Dothracki PE

@DuranDuran you maf?


----------



## Dothracki PE

@jean15paul_PE you maf?


----------



## Dothracki PE

@BlueBlueprint_PE you maf?


----------



## Dothracki PE

@tj_PE are you NPC maf?


----------



## Dothracki PE

@JayKay PE you maf?


----------



## Dothracki PE

@ChebyshevII PE you maf?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

BlueBlueprint_PE said:


> well.. he's a she.. but you may be right... maybe someday the east will separate from the west and it will be two states. probably not in my time here though!


Whoops, my bad. It's hard to tell from the forum at times.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Dothracki PE said:


> @ChebyshevII PE you maf?


No sir.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

t-t-triple


----------



## Dothracki PE

@NikR_PE you maf?


----------



## Dothracki PE

@harshaPEAZ you maf?


----------



## Dothracki PE

@txjennah PE you maf?


----------



## Dothracki PE

@mafia are you maf?


----------



## JayKay PE

Dothracki PE said:


> @JayKay PE you maf?


Surprisingly? No.


----------



## JayKay PE

@Unintended Max P.E., are you mafia?


----------



## JayKay PE

TRRRRRRRRRRRIPLE


----------



## DLD PE

Dothracki PE said:


> @DuranDuran you maf?


No.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

I am not maf!


----------



## SaltySteve PE

Dothracki PE said:


> @SaltySteve you maf?


I am not mafia. I am a vanilla townie trying to live my life.


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

Dothracki PE said:


> @BlueBlueprint_PE you maf?


nope... drugs are bad!


----------



## SaltySteve PE

harshaPEAZ said:


> All the best @SaltySteve and sorry .... @LyceeFruit PE I vote for @SaltySteve.


@LyceeFruit PE I'd like to return the favor and vote for @harshaPEAZ


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Vote update:
2 @BlueBlueprint_PE (jk, cheby)
1 @harshaPEAZ (salty)


----------



## SaltySteve PE

@EyehatethePEexam I found you a sweet avatar. It's green. It's animated. Its got something to do with an EYE. Way cooler than a generic E


----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ

LyceeFruit PE said:


> Announcer: Welcome to the opening ceremony of the EB Games! The torch is entering the arena, carried by the glowing @Unintended Max P.E. ! They look dashing in their white toga
> 
> *Crowd cheers*
> 
> Announcer: The athletes are filtering into the arena and are starting to line up on our specially made track. We've got a lucky 13 lanes here for our first event. Hurdles. Contestants, line upppppp
> 
> The 13 athletes line up in their multicolor undies and coordinated aerodynamic tops. @SaltySteve , the contestant from Florida is wearing a number that looks like actual alligator skin… Meanwhile, @BlueBlueprint_PE is looking around confused as they don't have their standard 18 layers and fur snood on.
> 
> Announcer: Athletesssss, on your mark, get set, GOOOO *cannon booms* And they are offffffff! @harshaPEAZ is in the lead, no wait @RBHeadge PE is in the lead by an eye! Folks, this is gonna be a close race.
> 
> *sounds of metal clanging and plastic breaking fill the stadium"
> 
> Announcer: Oooo noooooo! Someone has tripped over a hurdle and stumbled into another lane. This mistake has caused a pile up! We hope the athletes are ok!
> 
> EMTs rush the track and start gingerly helping athletes up. At the bottom of the pile, they discover an athlete face down with part of a hurdle thru their head. They gently roll them over so the person can be identified.
> 
> Unfortunately @EyehatethePEexam did not survive the first event of the EB Games.
> 
> Its ok, @EyehatethePEexam was a doper (mafia)
> 
> Remaining players are:
> @beccabun PE @DuranDuran @SaltySteve @RBHeadge PE @jean15paul_PE @BlueBlueprint_PE @Dothracki PE @JayKay PE @ChebyshevII PE @NikR_PE @harshaPEAZ @txjennah PE


I was so excited to be in the lead where did @RBHeadge PE come from lol


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

SaltySteve said:


> @EyehatethePEexam I found you a sweet avatar. It's green. It's animated. Its got something to do with an EYE. Way cooler than a generic E


I'll do something cooler when I'm done moving. I'm generally accessing this from my work computer and security protocol doesn't let me do cool things.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

harshaPEAZ said:


> I was so excited to be in the lead where did @RBHeadge PE come from lol


He's a nuc. He grew legs.


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> So you're relying on statistics to give you 100% assurance of a person's innocence?
> 
> I have bad news for you...


A) I was assigned an evil-doer this round so justice is not of interest
B) Day 1 I have no information to go off of and I was/am moving so I made an arbitrary pick- I don't plan to move again for a long time so consider this a one-off 
C) According to the regional FHWA rep at our tech team meetings Statistics are infallible.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

EyehatethePEexam said:


> C) According to the regional FHWA rep at our tech team meetings Statistics are infallible.


I take it back. It's not you I have bad news for.


----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ

jean15paul_PE said:


> @LyceeFruit PE I change my vote to @EyehatethePEexam just to see what happens.





beccabun PE said:


> @LyceeFruit PE okay I ALSO change my vote to @EyehatethePEexam to see what will happen


Well based on this analysis Becca and JP are townies.... I still have my doubts on @SaltySteve ...so I would vote for them @LyceeFruit PE


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> I take it back. It's not you I have bad news for.


It's us. We have to use advanced statistical analysis to govern acceptance and payment on huge projects while using measurement devices and techniques known to have unreliable accuracy. It's like basing a weatherman's pay off his predictions, neglecting the sneezing rhinoceros in Kenya that caused the gust of wind in Minnesota and created a blizzard on what was supposed to be a 65 degree day (or was it -65, I can never remember). 

I take it part-way back, the real bad news is for the tax payer that has to cover the risk in our bids.


----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ

Dothracki PE said:


> @harshaPEAZ you maf?


No I am an athlete ... I have always been one in all the games..


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

EyehatethePEexam said:


> It's us. We have to use advanced statistical analysis to govern acceptance and payment on huge projects while using measurement devices and techniques known to have unreliable accuracy. It's like basing a weatherman's pay off his predictions, neglecting the sneezing rhinoceros in Kenya that caused the gust of wind in Minnesota and created a blizzard on what was supposed to be a 65 degree day (or was it -65, I can never remember).
> 
> I take it part-way back, the real bad news is for the tax payer that has to cover the risk in our bids.


Yeah, that seems par for the course on a lot of public utilities/organizations.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Lookit this fearsome beast.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

I added protection from the scary wind.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Her brother tryna help.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Whoops, my bad. It's hard to tell from the forum at times.


They also took away the thing in the avatar space.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

MadamPirate PE said:


> They also took away the thing in the avatar space.


Yeah, I relied on that indicator to figure it out more easily. Guess I'll have to change my habits.


----------



## JayKay PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> I am not maf!


sus


----------



## JayKay PE

@squaretaper LIT AF PE posting Augie and Sophie is sus action...but I love them. So still no sus.


----------



## JayKay PE

TRRRRRRRRIPLE POST


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Update: 

2 @BlueBlueprint_PE *Cheby, JK)
1 @harshaPEAZ (salty)
1 @SaltySteve (harsha)


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> I added protection from the scary wind.


So scary. grrr.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

JayKay PE said:


> @squaretaper LIT AF PE posting Augie and Sophie is sus action...but I love them. So still no sus.


I'M NOT EVEN PLAYING THIS ROUND SO EXTRA NO SUSPISH. MUAHAHAHA.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Yeah, I relied on that indicator to figure it out more easily. Guess I'll have to change my habits.


I like that you understood me lol


----------



## RBHeadge PE

harshaPEAZ said:


> Well based on this analysis Becca and JP are townies.... I still have my doubts on @SaltySteve ...so I would vote for them @LyceeFruit PE


Maybe, maybe not. One can read way too much into the first vote against another player - especially if that vote is inconsequential at the time. 

There have been numerous cases where a mafia casts an inconsequential vote for a fellow maf; rarely does that vote turn actually work against them. But occasionally it does, and members of the town may read too much into it and begin to trust that player. I think the town has lost has three time in the last four months because they placed too much trust into misleading information like that.

Last night, @jean15paul_PE cast the first vote for @EyehatethePEexam, but in effect his vote created a tie between @DuranDuran (?) and @JayKay PE. The next vote cast was by @beccabun PE for the mafia @EyehatethePEexam. This would be considered a critical vote as it potentially threatens a mafia. However this really only created a three way tie, where in retrospect, there was at LEAST a 1/3 chance of taking out a mafia. I'd award that move a +1/3 WPA to her for that move giving her tilt town status. ...of course that's a moot point now.

With the information currently known, I don't think I can assign a WPA score, based only on final votes, to anyone else. That will of course get adjusted as more votes happen and we as a town learn more.


----------



## beccabun PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> I'd award that move a +1/3 WPA to her for that move giving her tilt town status.


----------



## DLD PE

@LyceeFruit PE 


@RBHeadge PE :

Last night, @jean15paul_PE cast the first vote for @EyehatethePEexam, but in effect his vote created a tie between *honest, classy @DuranDuran* (?) and @JayKay PE. The next vote cast was by @beccabun PE for the mafia @EyehatethePEexam. This would be considered a critical vote as it potentially threatens a mafia. However this really only created a three way tie, where in retrospect, there was at LEAST a 1/3 chance of taking out a mafia. I'd award that move a +1/3 WPA to her for that move giving her tilt town status. ...of course that's a moot point now.

Fix'd


----------



## NikR_PE

Dothracki PE said:


> @NikR_PE you maf?


nope.


----------



## NikR_PE

Since I don't have anything to base my vote on, I will use the randomizer for now. will change if any new information surfaces.

@LyceeFruit PE I vote for @ChebyshevII PE


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

DuranDuran said:


> @LyceeFruit PE
> View attachment 20948
> 
> @RBHeadge PE :
> 
> Last night, @jean15paul_PE cast the first vote for @EyehatethePEexam, but in effect his vote created a tie between *honest, classy @DuranDuran* (?) and @JayKay PE. The next vote cast was by @beccabun PE for the mafia @EyehatethePEexam. This would be considered a critical vote as it potentially threatens a mafia. However this really only created a three way tie, where in retrospect, there was at LEAST a 1/3 chance of taking out a mafia. I'd award that move a +1/3 WPA to her for that move giving her tilt town status. ...of course that's a moot point now.
> 
> Fix'd


wrong kind of class bro


----------



## beccabun PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> ...of course that's a moot point now.


I have no interest in moot points, only in Moo points @LyceeFruit PE I vote for you to show us a picture of Moo


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

I must include words with photos, hpf


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Dothracki PE said:


> @jean15paul_PE you maf?


I am not maf


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Maybe, maybe not. One can read way too much into the first vote against another player - especially if that vote is inconsequential at the time.
> 
> There have been numerous cases where a mafia casts an inconsequential vote for a fellow maf; rarely does that vote turn actually work against them. But occasionally it does, and members of the town may read too much into it and begin to trust that player. I think the town has lost has three time in the last four months because they placed too much trust into misleading information like that.
> 
> Last night, @jean15paul_PE cast the first vote for @EyehatethePEexam, but in effect his vote created a tie between @DuranDuran (?) and @JayKay PE. The next vote cast was by @beccabun PE for the mafia @EyehatethePEexam. This would be considered a critical vote as it potentially threatens a mafia. However this really only created a three way tie, where in retrospect, there was at LEAST a 1/3 chance of taking out a mafia. I'd award that move a +1/3 WPA to her for that move giving her tilt town status. ...of course that's a moot point now.
> 
> With the information currently known, I don't think I can assign a WPA score, based only on final votes, to anyone else. That will of course get adjusted as more votes happen and we as a town learn more.


I was actually about to say the same thing @RBHeadge PE .
@beccabun PE vote was much more revealing than mine. That being said, I would hope the cop is investigating me and clearing me soon.


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

i know i've heard posting pet pics is sus... 

but i thought i'd share what i'll be going through for the next couple weeks.... 6 mo old, first heat and i gotta keep my intact male (9 mo) away from her. 




NOT MAFIA


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

JayKay PE said:


> @Unintended Max P.E., are you mafia?


Clearly not.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

@beccabun PE vote made her the most trusted player in the game. Eliminating the most trusted players is a good mafia strategy. Makes me think there's a least one strong veteran player.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

BlueBlueprint_PE said:


> i know i've heard posting pet pics is sus...
> 
> but i thought i'd share what i'll be going through for the next couple weeks.... 6 mo old, first heat and i gotta keep my intact male (9 mo) away from her.
> 
> View attachment 20953
> 
> 
> NOT MAFIA


Is it the male or female wearing the ... booty wrap(?)

not sure what to call that.
...Puppy panties?


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

jean15paul_PE said:


> Is it the male or female wearing the ... booty wrap(?)
> 
> not sure what to call that.
> ...Puppy panties?


haha. that's the female, Piper. they are literally called puppy diapers. helps me to not have blood all over my house, and keep the male out of her area.  The male, Timber, is looking at her like this:


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

BlueBlueprint_PE said:


> haha. that's the female, Piper. they are literally called puppy diapers. helps me to not have blood all over my house, and keep the male out of her area.  The male, Timber, is looking at her like this:
> 
> View attachment 20955





BlueBlueprint_PE said:


> i know i've heard posting pet pics is sus...
> 
> but i thought i'd share what i'll be going through for the next couple weeks.... 6 mo old, first heat and i gotta keep my intact male (9 mo) away from her.
> 
> View attachment 20953
> 
> 
> NOT MAFIA


Gives a whole new meaning to 'puppy pads'


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

vhab49_PE said:


> Gives a whole new meaning to 'puppy pads'


they actually come with washable pads too!


----------



## txjennah PE

@Dothracki PE Are you @tj_PE 

I usually refuse to answer these questions on principle, but since I already everyone Day 1 that I didn't have any messages in my inbox....I'm not maf.


----------



## NikR_PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> I was actually about to say the same thing @RBHeadge PE .
> @beccabun PE vote was much more revealing than mine. That being said, I would hope the cop is investigating me and clearing me soon.


I did not add your name in my randomizer because of yesterday's vote. Maybe i should add you.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

@LyceeFruit PE What the current tally?


----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ

Where is everyone.... its been quiet this afternoon..


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

harshaPEAZ said:


> Where is everyone.... its been quiet this afternoon..


i was just thinking the same thing.... crickets today


----------



## Dothracki PE

@LyceeFruit PE I would like to vote for @harshaPEAZ based on the little bit of happenings today.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

harshaPEAZ said:


> Where is everyone.... its been quiet this afternoon..


I've been very busy with work today. I'm _still_ working now. Probably won't calm down for me until tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

for now @LyceeFruit PE I vote for @harshaPEAZ to keep myself out of a tie (i'm horrible at RPC)
still eyeing the play field...


----------



## RBHeadge PE

@LyceeFruit PE I cast a random vote for @jean15paul_PE


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

@LyceeFruit PE I vote for @Dothracki PE I'm not really sure why


----------



## DLD PE

@lyceefruit I vote for @DuranDuran because I'm a classy bro and I don't like to make enemies.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

2 @BlueBlueprint_PE (cheby, jk)
3 @harshaPEAZ (salty, doth, blue)
1 @SaltySteve (Harsha)
1 @jean15paul_PE (RB)
1 @Dothracki PE (JP)
1 @DuranDuran (duran) 
1 @ChebyshevII PE (nike)


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Evening got away from me: dentist, recruiter chat, dog training class


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Timeeeee


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

I shall give y'all a story in the morn but soz @harshaPEAZ you ded

@harshaPEAZ was an athlete (normal townie)


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

LyceeFruit PE said:


> I shall give y'all a story in the morn but soz @harshaPEAZ you ded
> 
> @harshaPEAZ was an athlete (normal townie)


Damn it! Sorry @harshaPEAZ !!!


----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ

I guess all who voted for me were they trying to save someone  I wonder who was next in line if I wasn't voted out... 

Yo @beccabun PE wassup girl!


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

*Announcer:* Well, this is not ideal. Sorry for the delay everyone, arrows to the throat cause a lot of paperwork. To make up time, we’re going to have a couple of events today so we can complete the EB Games on time! *mumbles* because the effing Ice Capades needs this space

The athletes file into the arena to see that the next event was going to be croquet! They looked bewildered as this wasn’t typically a regulation sport. It’s very easy tempers to rise and for someone to throw their mallet. @JayKay PE shrugs, picks up their mallet, and heads to claim the red ball. There is a minor scuffle over the blue balls - one was cerulean and the other royal - but even with 3 eyes, @RBHeadge PE couldn’t tell the difference but @squaretaper LIT AF PE was able to ease the tensions and added racing strips so @RBHeadge PE would know which blue ball was theirs. 

*Announcer*: Athletes, it is time to start! @DuranDuran , you may begin!

The stadium was silent as there wasn’t much to be excited about with croquet but it also required silence, not unlike golf. All of the athletes have made their first moves, tapping balls thru wickets, sometimes causing them to bounce the wrong away.

Suddenly, a kerfuffle broke out on the field! Someone had accidentally hit someone else’s ball as they made their shot. But tensions were high after @EyehatethePEexam had be revealed to be doping so any wrong move had everyone on edge. @squaretaper LIT AF PE ran into the fray to break up the fight and get the game back on track. As the crowd dissipated, @harsha was found pinned to the ground by wickets - including one through their eyes, straight to their brain

*Announcer:* oh motherff _*mic cuts out*_

@harshaPEAZ was an athlete (regular townie)

*Announcer*: _*sighs*_ Welp, this is shit that the athletes keep dying. BUT WE PREVAIL! Our next event this morning is FENCING! That is totally safe! You’ve got full safety gear and the swords aren’t sharp. So no one could possibly die in fencing! Athletes, GEAR UP!

The athletes grab all of their fencing gear from the bins that @squaretaper LIT AF PE dragged out - they are a swift runner, lugging all of this heavy gear is not their forte. Everyone swarms the bins and hurriedly dresses. No one notices that the helmets are all faulty and are missing the piece that protects the neck.

*Announcer*: Athletes, pair up and GOOOOOOOOOooOOOOo!

The sound of folks shouting “ON guard” and the tinging of the thin swords meeting soon fill the air. But soon, the sound changes to screams and an athlete falls to the ground

*Announcer:* NOT AGAIN! 

The helmet is removed of the fallen athlete. @Dothracki PE was taken out by an unknown assailant. 

*Announcer: *I guess the dopers strike again... _*mumbles* _We need to start checking these people better, this is getting ridiculous.

The remaining players are: 
@ChebyshevII PE @RBHeadge PE @NikR_PE @txjennah PE @JayKay PE @BlueBlueprint_PE @jean15paul_PE @DuranDuran @SaltySteve


----------



## Dothracki PE

harshaPEAZ said:


> I guess all who voted for me were they trying to save someone  I wonder who was next in line if I wasn't voted out...
> 
> Yo @beccabun PE wassup girl!


Sorry, I voted for you mostly because you voted for @SaltySteve who is *was* a high town lean in my opinion.

Edit: change to past tense cuz I dedded...


----------



## SaltySteve PE

Dothracki PE said:


> Sorry, I voted for you mostly because you voted for @SaltySteve who is *was* a high town lean in my opinion.
> 
> Edit: change to past tense cuz I dedded...


My vote for @harshaPEAZ was retaliatory from the random day 1 vote she lodged against me. I knew I would be too busy to read through everything and wanted to make sure I got a vote in before I forgot.

I'm not keeping a spreadsheet this round. Anyone got some semblance of a vote record going?


----------



## Dothracki PE




----------



## DLD PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> The helmet is removed of the fallen athlete. @Dothracki PE was taken out by an unknown assailant.
> 
> *Announcer: *I guess the dopers strike again... _*mumbles* _We need to start checking these people better, this is getting ridiculous.
> 
> The remaining players are:
> @ChebyshevII PE @RBHeadge PE @NikR_PE @txjennah PE @JayKay PE @BlueBlueprint_PE @jean15paul_PE @DuranDuran @SaltySteve


@LyceeFruit PE great writing! Angry because @Dothracki PE got killed.


----------



## SaltySteve PE

@LyceeFruit PE I vote for @BlueBlueprint_PE .


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

@LyceeFruit PE I also vote for @BlueBlueprint_PE until more information comes up.


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

SaltySteve said:


> @LyceeFruit PE I vote for @BlueBlueprint_PE .





ChebyshevII PE said:


> @LyceeFruit PE I also vote for @BlueBlueprint_PE until more information comes up.


TOWNIE just trying to save my own skin......


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Update: 

2 @BlueBlueprint_PE (chebs, salty)


----------



## SaltySteve PE

BlueBlueprint_PE said:


> TOWNIE just trying to save my own skin......


Todays vote will most likely go one of two ways. Either you die or I die. We're the only ones that voted to kill off a townie that are still alive. If you turn out to be a townie then I'll be dead tomorrow. If you turn out to be mafia....I'll probably still be dead tomorrow.


----------



## SaltySteve PE




----------



## DLD PE

SaltySteve said:


> View attachment 20980


The color of that guy in the middle is making me a bit nervous...just sayin'.


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

SaltySteve said:


> Todays vote will most likely go one one of two ways. Either you die or I die. We're the only ones that voted to kill off a townie that are still alive. If you turn out to be a townie then I'll be dead tomorrow. If you turn out to be mafia....I'll probably still be dead tomorrow.


----------



## SaltySteve PE

DuranDuran said:


> The color of that guy in the middle is making me a bit nervous...just sayin'.


I tried to find pink for @harshaPEAZ but this was the best I could do without putting in more than minimal effort.


----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ

SaltySteve said:


> My vote for @harshaPEAZ was retaliatory from the random day 1 vote she lodged against me. I knew I would be too busy to read through everything and wanted to make sure I got a vote in before I forgot.
> 
> I'm not keeping a spreadsheet this round. Anyone got some semblance of a vote record going?


Why you did not vote the day you came in and posted that you were busy studying. I got sus that if you took out time to post that you are busy you could have just added another line saying " I vote for xyz" It was random voting in the start anyways...That is why I got sus and voted for you thinking if you were here to post anyways you might as well have voted.


----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ

LyceeFruit PE said:


> *Announcer:* Well, this is not ideal. Sorry for the delay everyone, arrows to the throat cause a lot of paperwork. To make up time, we’re going to have a couple of events today so we can complete the EB Games on time! *mumbles* because the effing Ice Capades needs this space
> 
> The athletes file into the arena to see that the next event was going to be croquet! They looked bewildered as this wasn’t typically a regulation sport. It’s very easy tempers to rise and for someone to throw their mallet. @JayKay PE shrugs, picks up their mallet, and heads to claim the red ball. There is a minor scuffle over the blue balls - one was cerulean and the other royal - but even with 3 eyes, @RBHeadge PE couldn’t tell the difference but @squaretaper LIT AF PE was able to ease the tensions and added racing strips so @RBHeadge PE would know which blue ball was theirs.
> 
> *Announcer*: Athletes, it is time to start! @DuranDuran , you may begin!
> 
> The stadium was silent as there wasn’t much to be excited about with croquet but it also required silence, not unlike golf. All of the athletes have made their first moves, tapping balls thru wickets, sometimes causing them to bounce the wrong away.
> 
> Suddenly, a kerfuffle broke out on the field! Someone had accidentally hit someone else’s ball as they made their shot. But tensions were high after @EyehatethePEexam had be revealed to be doping so any wrong move had everyone on edge. @squaretaper LIT AF PE ran into the fray to break up the fight and get the game back on track. As the crowd dissipated, @harsha was found pinned to the ground by wickets - including one through their eyes, straight to their brain
> 
> *Announcer:* oh motherff _*mic cuts out*_
> 
> @harshaPEAZ was an athlete (regular townie)
> 
> *Announcer*: _*sighs*_ Welp, this is shit that the athletes keep dying. BUT WE PREVAIL! Our next event this morning is FENCING! That is totally safe! You’ve got full safety gear and the swords aren’t sharp. So no one could possibly die in fencing! Athletes, GEAR UP!
> 
> The athletes grab all of their fencing gear from the bins that @squaretaper LIT AF PE dragged out - they are a swift runner, lugging all of this heavy gear is not their forte. Everyone swarms the bins and hurriedly dresses. No one notices that the helmets are all faulty and are missing the piece that protects the neck.
> 
> *Announcer*: Athletes, pair up and GOOOOOOOOOooOOOOo!
> 
> The sound of folks shouting “ON guard” and the tinging of the thin swords meeting soon fill the air. But soon, the sound changes to screams and an athlete falls to the ground
> 
> *Announcer:* NOT AGAIN!
> 
> The helmet is removed of the fallen athlete. @Dothracki PE was taken out by an unknown assailant.
> 
> *Announcer: *I guess the dopers strike again... _*mumbles* _We need to start checking these people better, this is getting ridiculous.
> 
> The remaining players are:
> @ChebyshevII PE @RBHeadge PE @NikR_PE @txjennah PE @JayKay PE @BlueBlueprint_PE @jean15paul_PE @DuranDuran @SaltySteve


Ohhhh Mothffffff..... lol


----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ

SaltySteve said:


> I tried to find pink for @harshaPEAZ but this was the best I could do without putting in more than minimal effort.


I like red no worries.... just don't like that bone/ wicket sticking out of my eye.


----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ

TRIPLEEE they say is it lol


----------



## JayKay PE

Wait. Guys. Seriously. How am I still alive.


----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ

JayKay PE said:


> Wait. Guys. Seriously. How am I still alive.


may be it needs to be sweet and slow


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

harshaPEAZ said:


> may be it needs to be sweet and slow


hmmm... quick and cruel face impalement, or sweet and slow death....is that an OD?


----------



## Dothracki PE

JayKay PE said:


> Wait. Guys. Seriously. How am I still alive.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Update:

2 @BlueBlueprint_PE (chebs, salty)

Don't forget y'all gotta vote today. 
2 days in a row without a vote = death. so @txjennah PE you're on the chopping block if you don't vote tonight


----------



## JayKay PE

harshaPEAZ said:


> may be it needs to be sweet and slow


I don’t know what this means, and I am worried.

Can I call foul? Is there a ref?


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

JayKay PE said:


> I don’t know what this means, and I am worried.
> 
> Can I call foul? Is there a ref?


@squaretaper LIT AF PE has been the ref for these EB Games as they are nimble & swift.


----------



## DLD PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> @squaretaper LIT AF PE has been the ref for these EB Games as they are nimble & swift.


He would be more along the lines of a loosely called, "let them play on" kind of ref.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

DuranDuran said:


> He would be more along the lines of a loosely called, "let them play on" kind of ref.


I didn't say that they would be a *good* or helpful ref lol


----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ

JayKay PE said:


> I don’t know what this means, and I am worried.
> 
> Can I call foul? Is there a ref?


I meant you need to relax and eat a sweet (bbq) and slow cooked steak for dinner...feel alive


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

guys....i just locked myself out of the house when i took the dogs out for their potty break.... i had to call my son (who was on his way to work) and have him turn around and unlock the door for me. 




how's your day going???


----------



## beccabun PE

BlueBlueprint_PE said:


> guys....i just locked myself out of the house when i took the dogs out for their potty break.... i had to call my son (who was on his way to work) and have him turn around and unlock the door for me.
> 
> View attachment 20989
> 
> 
> how's your day going???


 Trying to get sympathy to avoid votes? super sus


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

gee thanks bec


beccabun PE said:


> Trying to get sympathy to avoid votes? super sus


ah yes.... the sympathy is overwhelming...  NOT MAF


----------



## DLD PE

@LyceeFruit PE I vote for @SaltySteve


----------



## txjennah PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> Update:
> 
> 2 @BlueBlueprint_PE (chebs, salty)
> 
> Don't forget y'all gotta vote today.
> 2 days in a row without a vote = death. so @txjennah PE you're on the chopping block if you don't vote tonight


I voted Monday @LyceeFruit PE


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

txjennah PE said:


> I voted Monday @LyceeFruit PE


Yes, and today is Wednesay. Therefore, failure to vote today = death.


----------



## txjennah PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Yes, and today is Wednesay. Therefore, failure to vote today = death.


This week has been perpetually Monday.


----------



## txjennah PE

Fine I vote for @BlueBlueprint_PE


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

txjennah PE said:


> This week has been perpetually Monday.


agreed...


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

txjennah PE said:


> Fine I vote for @BlueBlueprint_PE


well fine... then @LyceeFruit PE I vote for @txjennah PE cuz they clearly have no idea what's happening and I'm not mafia...


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

triple?!


----------



## txjennah PE

BlueBlueprint_PE said:


> well fine... then @LyceeFruit PE I vote for @txjennah PE cuz they clearly have no idea what's happening and I'm not mafia...


You're right, I don't know what is going on and I am putting zero effort in my vote ¯\_(ツ)_/¯ if more data comes out then I will change my vote accordingly. THANK YOU FOR YOUR UNDERSTANDING


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Update:
3 @BlueBlueprint_PE (chebs, txj, salty)
1 @SaltySteve (duran)
1 @BlueBlueprint_PE (txj)


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

So...there are 4 people voting for @BlueBlueprint_PE ?


----------



## SaltySteve PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> Update:
> 3 [B]@BlueBlueprint_PE[/B] (chebs, *txj*, salty)
> 1 @SaltySteve (duran)
> 1 [B]@BlueBlueprint_PE[/B] (*txj*)


I think TXJ is just doubled up.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

SaltySteve said:


> I think TXJ is just doubled up.


Apparently my detail review wasn't so detailed.


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

LyceeFruit PE said:


> Update:
> 3 @BlueBlueprint_PE (chebs, txj, salty)
> 1 @SaltySteve (duran)
> 1 @BlueBlueprint_PE (txj)


pretty sure the last one is backwards.... s/b 1 @txjennah PE (blue) 

i definitely did not vote for myself.


----------



## SaltySteve PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Apparently my detail review wasn't so detailed.





BlueBlueprint_PE said:


> pretty sure the last one is backwards.... s/b 1 @txjennah PE (blue)
> 
> i definitely did not vote for myself.


Apparently my detailed review wasn't so detailed.... either.


----------



## DLD PE

SaltySteve said:


> I think TXJ is just doubled up.


I thought you could only vote twice if you're from Georgia. I thought TXJ was from Texas.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

DuranDuran said:


> I thought you could only vote twice if you're from Georgia. I thought TXJ was from Texas.


I mean, one could argue the same for both states, but...


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

BlueBlueprint_PE said:


> guys....i just locked myself out of the house when i took the dogs out for their potty break.... i had to call my son (who was on his way to work) and have him turn around and unlock the door for me.
> 
> View attachment 20989
> 
> 
> how's your day going???


Work is a shitshow.


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

vhab49_PE said:


> Work is a shitshow.
> View attachment 20990


every....day ....


----------



## NikR_PE

@LyceeFruit PE i vote for @SaltySteve


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

vhab49_PE said:


> Work is a shitshow.
> View attachment 20990


You might say that today is certainly not a..."Loki" day?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

@LyceeFruit PE I change my vote to @SaltySteve for the time being.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

T-t-triple


----------



## SaltySteve PE

What's the vote? Anyone that wants to tag up here, I swear I'm not mafia. I'm on mobile so hopefully this doesn't come out Frankenstein.


----------



## JayKay PE

txjennah PE said:


> You're right, I don't know what is going on and I am putting zero effort in my vote ¯\_(ツ)_/¯ if more data comes out then I will change my vote accordingly. THANK YOU FOR YOUR UNDERSTANDING


ilu txj and want what is best for you. plz let me offer this picture of P2 in commiseration:


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

SaltySteve said:


> What's the vote? Anyone that wants to tag up here, I swear I'm not mafia. I'm on mobile so hopefully this doesn't come out Frankenstein.


by my tally

2 votes for @BlueBlueprint_PE (salty, tx)
3 votes for @SaltySteve (duran, cheb (changed vote from blue to salty), nik)
1 vote for @txjennah PE (blue)


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

@LyceeFruit PE is there gonna be a tennis game in the games? seems my avatar is ready...


----------



## RBHeadge PE

@LyceeFruit PE I vote for @BlueBlueprint_PE


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

RBHeadge PE said:


> @LyceeFruit PE I vote for @BlueBlueprint_PE


i knew someone was going to create the tie.... 

I am not mafia....


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Update because i cant read

3 @SaltySteve (cheby nikr duran)
3 @BlueBlueprint_PE (rb, txj salty)
1 @txjennah PE (blue)

Missing votes from @JayKay PE and @jean15paul_PE


----------



## User1

Dothracki PE said:


> @tj_PE are you NPC maf?


Yes.


----------



## SaltySteve PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> Update because i cant read
> 
> 3 @SaltySteve (cheby nikr duran)
> 3 @BlueBlueprint_PE (rb, txj salty)
> 1 @txjennah PE (blue)
> 
> Missing votes from @JayKay PE and @jean15paul_PE


@JayKay PE and @jean15paul_PE you should tie it up for the 3 way and let fate decide. YOLO! Except in this case you live as long as you're willing to play the next round.


----------



## SaltySteve PE

@LyceeFruit PE I retract my vote for @BlueBlueprint_PE and vote for @txjennah PE in hopes that @ChebyshevII PE , @DuranDuran or @NikR_PE let's me tie it up. 1/3 ain't half bad. 1/2 is.

Edit*** didn't realize blue hadn't voted for me


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

SaltySteve said:


> @LyceeFruit PE I retract my vote for @BlueBlueprint_PE and vote for @txjennah PE in hopes that blue let's me tie it up. 1/3 ain't half bad. 1/2 is.


wait...... maybe it's cuz it's the end of the day, but I don't think that works.... are you sacrificing yourself?


----------



## SaltySteve PE

BlueBlueprint_PE said:


> wait...... maybe it's cuz it's the end of the day, but I don't think that works.... are you sacrificing yourself?
> View attachment 20995


I just made the assumption that you were voting for me... My reading skills need improvement. I'm not mafia though. Spare me.


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

SaltySteve said:


> I just made the assumption that you were voting for me... My reading skills need improvement. I'm not mafia though. Spare me.


i did not vote for you...therefore I cannot swing the vote...eesh... good luck


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Read the questions. Not what you think it says or what you want it to say.


----------



## SaltySteve PE

Y'all remember when I called out two mafia members last round and no one listen to me? Pepperidge farms remembers.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

M


SaltySteve said:


> Y'all remember when I called out two mafia members last round and no one listen to me? Pepperidge farms remembers.


Mmm...cookies.


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

ChebyshevII PE said:


> M
> 
> Mmm...cookies.


Damn it ... now I want cookies.


----------



## SaltySteve PE

Y'all want cookies. I just want to live.

#firstworldproblems


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

5min


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

@LyceeFruit PE last minute switch to @BlueBlueprint_PE


----------



## SaltySteve PE

@LyceeFruit PE I vote for @BlueBlueprint_PE


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

I find @SaltySteve very sus right now (doping makes you confused). But... If he turns out to be a townie I’d be on the chopping block tomorrow for sure. We started this day figuring it to be between the two of us .. so ima let the tie ride .. wish me luck. Townie.


----------



## SaltySteve PE

I'll blame the confusion on being on mobile and the margaritas.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Time


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

SaltySteve said:


> I'll blame the confusion on being on mobile and the margaritas.


Oh and you lynched me!? I see ... can’t wait to see what this story is ... townies be on the watch!


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

SaltySteve said:


> @LyceeFruit PE I vote for @BlueBlueprint_PE


You already voted for them...


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Final tally

4 @BlueBlueprint_PE (chebs rb txj salty)
2 @SaltySteve (duran nikr)
1 @txjennah PE (blue)


----------



## SaltySteve PE

SaltySteve said:


> @LyceeFruit PE I retract my vote for @BlueBlueprint_PE and vote for @txjennah PE in hopes that @ChebyshevII PE , @DuranDuran or @NikR_PE let's me tie it up. 1/3 ain't half bad. 1/2 is.
> 
> Edit*** didn't realize blue hadn't voted for me





LyceeFruit PE said:


> You already voted for them...


I switched in there somewhere trying to save my bacon.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

BlueBlueprint_PE said:


> Oh and you lynched me!? I see ... can’t wait to see what this story is ... townies be on the watch!


Tbh im making it up as i go and im gonna have to post in the morning


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

SaltySteve said:


> I switched in there somewhere trying to save my bacon.


Whoops missed that


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Today was crazy. Finally catching up.

I went into the office for the first time since November because of computer issues.

Then had virtual report card conferences with my son's teachers.

Errands, helping cook dinner, eating dinner, some family time...

I'm finally here


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

*Announcer*: Alright Athletes, today NO ONE IS DYING OK!? All of these deaths are affecting our ratings and sponsorships. Soon, my poor pet bear @blybrook PE here is going to have to have STORE BRAND TUNA if we don’t turn things around! _*the bear grumbles, dissatisfied*_ Our first event of the morning is going to be ribbon dancing! So please don your leotards and head out onto the mats!

The athletes quickly change and grab their ribbon poles - 2ft sticks with 12ft long multicolored ribbons attached.

*Announcer*: OOoooOOo @RBHeadge PE looks dashing in their orange leotard, the light is reflecting off of it, making them look scaly like a fish! That’s quite a design feat! @BlueBlueprint_PE , contrary to their name is wearing a magenta number! _*the bear grumbles again*_ Shhhh @blybrook PE , I’m working!

The athletes start twirling, prancing, and leaping across the soft blue mats. Usually, there’s only one athlete at a time performing for the judges but all of the deaths have put the EB Games behind schedule so all nine athletes are out. It’s a bit crowded on the mat, especially since the wind is starting to pick up - ribbons are flying every which way! The athlete press on, leaping and spinning! Their speeds pick up as the end of the event draws near.

*Announcer:* TIMMEEEEEEEEE! Athletes, please line up and take your final bows _*the athletes file into place*_ Thank yo--- wait… there’s only 8 of you… Where’d @BlueBlueprint_PE go?

Everyone starts looking around, @DuranDuran spots @BlueBlueprint_PE under a pile of ribbon and shouts! “THERE! I see @BlueBlueprint_PE ! We need to check on them!”

It was too late! @BlueBlueprint_PE was dead, there were ribbons tight around their neck and body. Like they were a maypole.

@BlueBlueprint_PE was an athlete (normal townie)

*Announcer:* Welp, that was an unfortunate freak accident! Hope everyone had a light lunch as it’s now time for the track events! We will be starting with the 800m sprint and move on from there. Athletes, please line up on the track! We’ll leave the outer lanes empty! On your mark, get set, gooooooooooooo! _*starter pistol goes off*_

The sound of the starter pistol had alarmed the announcer’s pet bear @blybrook PE , who took off towards the track. Suddenly, @blybrook PE stopped on lane 3. That was @DuranDuran ’s lane. They had had a wild-caught salmon sandwich for lunch -someone had left it in their locker for them. But that sandwich was currently slowing them down. @DuranDuran didn’t stand a chance once the bear had caught a whiff of the salmon. Unfortunately @DuranDuran was mauled by a bear.

The remaining players are:
@ChebyshevII PE @RBHeadge PE @NikR_PE @txjennah PE @JayKay PE @jean15paul_PE @SaltySteve

[ @jean15paul_PE & @JayKay PE you two need to vote today]


----------



## JayKay PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> @DuranDuran didn’t stand a chance once the bear had caught a whiff of the salmon. Unfortunately @DuranDuran was mauled by a bear.


Is...is this the second time we've used salmon as a plot point? I feel like I've used this before.

But I also just love using @blybrook PE and @Roarbark as story telling pieces.

...Also. How am I still alive.


----------



## JayKay PE

I start off this day super spice: @LyceeFruit PE I vote for @RBHeadge PE


----------



## DLD PE

JayKay PE said:


> Is...is this the second time we've used salmon as a plot point? I feel like I've used this before.
> 
> But I also just love using @blybrook PE and @Roarbark as story telling pieces.
> 
> ...Also. How am I still alive.


....and without a lower intestine. It's a miracle!


----------



## DLD PE

Also,


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Ok friends. I’m the cop. Doc, if you’re still alive, preserve my life.

there are 4 players remaining who are unknown: @RBHeadge PE @jean15paul_PE @NikR_PE @SaltySteve. I am investigating salty today. A vote for anyone outside of this list will point to you certainly being mafia.

One way or another, we’re in some sort of end game.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

@LyceeFruit PE I vote for @SaltySteve


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Ok friends. I’m the cop. Doc, if you’re still alive, preserve my life.
> 
> there are 4 players remaining who are unknown: @RBHeadge PE @jean15paul_PE @NikR_PE @SaltySteve. I am investigating salty today. A vote for anyone outside of this list will point to you certainly being mafia.
> 
> One way or another, we’re in some sort of end game.


When I'm mafia I get double investigations on the 1st day.

When I'm a townie it's like day 4 and I haven't been investigated yet. 

#ijs


----------



## SaltySteve PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Ok friends. I’m the cop. Doc, if you’re still alive, preserve my life.
> 
> there are 4 players remaining who are unknown: @RBHeadge PE @jean15paul_PE @NikR_PE @SaltySteve. I am investigating salty today. A vote for anyone outside of this list will point to you certainly being mafia.
> 
> One way or another, we’re in some sort of end game.


#NotMafia.

I'm glad you came out and are investigating me because after the stunt I pulled throwing @BlueBlueprint_PE under the bus last night I was for sure I would be town lynched tonight. Sorry about that blue.

You guys can count on my vote for who ever the town core picks.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

In case I forget...
@LyceeFruit PE i vote @RBHeadge PE for now.


----------



## SaltySteve PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> In case I forget...
> @LyceeFruit PE i vote @RBHeadge PE for now.


@LyceeFruit PE put me down for RB as well.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Update 
2 @RBHeadge PE (jk, chebs)
1 @SaltySteve (JP)


----------



## txjennah PE

@LyceeFruit PE I vote for @RBHeadge PE


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Update:
4 @RBHeadge PE (salty, chebs, txj, jk)
1 @SaltySteve (JP)


----------



## RBHeadge PE




----------



## JayKay PE

RBHeadge PE said:


>


I...feel like this is you admitting to being evil? But an evil swimmer. And you're a fish. So it checks out.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

JayKay PE said:


> I...feel like this is you admitting to being evil? But an evil swimmer. And you're a fish. So it checks out.


swimmer? yes. fish? obviously.


----------



## JayKay PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> swimmer? yes. fish? obviously.


sus


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP




----------



## NikR_PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Ok friends. I’m the cop. Doc, if you’re still alive, preserve my life.
> 
> there are 4 players remaining who are unknown: @RBHeadge PE @jean15paul_PE @NikR_PE @SaltySteve. I am investigating salty today. A vote for anyone outside of this list will point to you certainly being mafia.
> 
> One way or another, we’re in some sort of end game.


based on this I was gonna wait till the evening to see what the outcome is.



LyceeFruit PE said:


> Update:
> 4 @RBHeadge PE (salty, chebs, txj, jk)
> 1 @SaltySteve (JP)


But based on this. I think the decision is made.

@LyceeFruit PE I vote for @RBHeadge PE


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Since 6 of the 7 have voted (@RBHeadge PE hasn't yet), would you all like for me to provide the cop the answer to the investigation?

@ChebyshevII PE @SaltySteve @JayKay PE @jean15paul_PE @txjennah PE @NikR_PE @RBHeadge PE


----------



## SaltySteve PE

Yes

#RegularTownie


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> Since 6 of the 7 have voted (@RBHeadge PE hasn't yet), would you all like for me to provide the cop the answer to the investigation?
> 
> @ChebyshevII PE @SaltySteve @JayKay PE @jean15paul_PE @txjennah PE @NikR_PE @RBHeadge PE


I must admit that I was skeptical. But I feel like @LyceeFruit PE just confirmed that @ChebyshevII PE is telling the truth. 

I hope the doc is around to protect Chebs


----------



## txjennah PE

@LyceeFruit PE Please do.


----------



## SaltySteve PE

JayKay PE said:


> I...feel like this is you admitting to being evil? But an evil swimmer. And you're a fish. So it checks out.


Didn't Phelps get busted for doing drugs? Sounds like an early admission of guilt by RB to me.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Yes camp: @txjennah PE @SaltySteve

Maybe yes camp?: @jean15paul_PE 

Waiting on: @NikR_PE @RBHeadge PE @ChebyshevII PE @JayKay PE 


jean15paul_PE said:


> I must admit that I was skeptical. But I feel like @LyceeFruit PE just confirmed that @ChebyshevII PE is telling the truth.
> 
> I hope the doc is around to protect Chebs


idk about you but when I'm cop, I tend to message early otherwise I forget that i need to ask between 7-8:45pm. i once messaged with a min to spare lol 
The other times i've mod'd, i've had the cops give me early asks


----------



## DLD PE

I'm in the yes camp. Yes to whatever we're voting on.


----------



## DLD PE

SaltySteve said:


> Didn't Phelps get busted for doing drugs? Sounds like an early admission of guilt by RB to me.


He smoked, but he didn't inhale.


----------



## JayKay PE

DuranDuran said:


> He smoked, but he didn't inhale.


He...spit but didn't swallow?

@LyceeFruit PE, I am fine with you revealing investigation to Chebs


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

DuranDuran said:


> I'm in the yes camp. Yes to whatever we're voting on.


ditto


----------



## Dothracki PE




----------



## NikR_PE

@LyceeFruit PE add me to the yes camp


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

Dothracki PE said:


> View attachment 21007


#fakemedia


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> Yes camp: @txjennah PE @SaltySteve
> 
> Maybe yes camp?: @jean15paul_PE
> 
> Waiting on: @NikR_PE @RBHeadge PE @ChebyshevII PE @JayKay PE
> 
> idk about you but when I'm cop, I tend to message early otherwise I forget that i need to ask between 7-8:45pm. i once messaged with a min to spare lol
> The other times i've mod'd, i've had the cops give me early asks


I have no objection to an early investigation


----------



## SaltySteve PE

JayKay PE said:


> He...spit but didn't swallow?


You forgot the tongue emoji



harshaPEAZ said:


> may be it needs to be sweet and slow



^^^ See, Like this


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

I may be late to the party.... but I just discovered that you can turn off advertising on the site....


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

BlueBlueprint_PE said:


> I may be late to the party.... but I just discovered that you can turn off advertising on the site....


Yeah, that's a newish feature that came with the site update. I was surprised that it would be an option. But I don't mind the ads showing up to give the site a few coins.


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

I don't generally mind either. I was surprised to see you could turn them off. But it does help not to have them when my internet is being temperamental...


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

You changed your avatar @BlueBlueprint_PE


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

jean15paul_PE said:


> You changed your avatar @BlueBlueprint_PE


well.. now that i'm on the sidelines....


----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ

BlueBlueprint_PE said:


> I may be late to the party.... but I just discovered that you can turn off advertising on the site....


Howwww.... I done seeing grocery ads


----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ

jean15paul_PE said:


> You changed your avatar @BlueBlueprint_PE


I like the new Avatar...The old one made u look like a maf.... this is more vanilla townie....lol


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

harshaPEAZ said:


> Howwww.... I done seeing grocery ads


i hear ya! i see the same adds over and over again.... it's in preferences: disable advertising. simple click of a box!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> Since 6 of the 7 have voted (@RBHeadge PE hasn't yet), would you all like for me to provide the cop the answer to the investigation?
> 
> @ChebyshevII PE @SaltySteve @JayKay PE @jean15paul_PE @txjennah PE @NikR_PE @RBHeadge PE


go ahead


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Cop has been notified


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Salty is townie. Remaining unknowns Nik, RB, JP.


----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ

So what happened to today's voting...


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

harshaPEAZ said:


> So what happened to today's voting...


Basically everyone has voted for @RBHeadge PE and 1 voted for @SaltySteve


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

@LyceeFruit PE I change my vote to @NikR_PE for differentiation


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

I'm a townie btw. So I'm assuming @RBHeadge PE and @NikR_PE are both mafia?


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

5 for @RBHeadge PE (everyone else)
1 for @NikR_PE (jp)


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

LyceeFruit PE said:


> 5 for @RBHeadge PE (everyone else)
> 1 for @NikR_PE (jp)


everyone else .... including those of us vanilla townies already killed off...  dead votes.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

So I'm calling it early because my body hates me rn.

@RBHeadge PE is ded. He doped (maf).


----------



## SaltySteve PE

Got em!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Nice knowing you all.  see ya on the other side of the game...


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Short update because our desktop just went pop 

@JayKay PE was killed by maf.

Remaining players: @ChebyshevII PE @jean15paul_PE @SaltySteve @NikR_PE @txjennah PE


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

@LyceeFruit PE i vote @NikR_PE


----------



## NikR_PE

@ChebyshevII PE i am townie. 
@LyceeFruit PE i vote for @jean15paul_PE


----------



## JayKay PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> Short update because our desktop just went pop
> 
> @JayKay PE was killed by maf.
> 
> Remaining players: @ChebyshevII PE @jean15paul_PE @SaltySteve @NikR_PE @txjennah PE


It seems like the only times I make it to the end of the game I’m either super mafia or I’m the mod. C’est la vie!


----------



## Dothracki PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Nice knowing you all.  see ya on the other side of the game...


----------



## SaltySteve PE

Not sure how I managed to dodge being lynched or night killed this long! This is so exciting!!!

@LyceeFruit PE put me down for @NikR_PE


----------



## txjennah PE

@LyceeFruit PE I vote for @NikR_PE


----------



## DLD PE

JayKay PE said:


> It seems like the only times I make it to the end of the game I’m either super mafia or I’m the mod. C’est la vie!


We're  buddies!


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

So there are 4 players left and one mafia, right?
Based on detective Cheb, it's either me (it's not me) or @NikR_PE so the town either wins today or tomorrow.

@LyceeFruit PE I vote for @NikR_PE


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> So there are 4 players left and one mafia, right?
> Based on detective Cheb, it's either me (it's not me) or @NikR_PE so the town either wins today or tomorrow.
> 
> @LyceeFruit PE I vote for @NikR_PE


Oh wait there are 5 players.
How many did we start with? Are there 1 or 2 mafia left?


----------



## Dothracki PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> Oh wait there are 5 players.
> How many did we start with? Are there 1 or 2 mafia left?


We started with 13 players.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Update 
4 @NikR_PE (chebs, jp, salty, txj)
1 @jean15paul_PE (nikr)

All have voted before lunch


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

so quiet


----------



## beccabun PE

@LyceeFruit PE


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

I'm thinking of a good storyline. Especially now that Boyfriend fixed the desktop (it was the power supply) so I'll have dual 27in monitors instead of a phone to write on


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

LyceeFruit PE said:


> I'm thinking of a good storyline. Especially now that Boyfriend fixed the desktop (it was the power supply) so I'll have dual 27in monitors instead of a phone to write on


I find I am super lazy about writing (typing - whatever) on my phone. I feel you..


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

BlueBlueprint_PE said:


> I find I am super lazy about writing (typing - whatever) on my phone. I feel you..
> View attachment 21028


I wrote day 1 on my tablet and I hated it lol. I gotta have a real computer to write. Or I could hand write and post pics lol


----------



## LyceeFruit PE




----------



## DLD PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> I'm thinking of a good storyline. Especially now that Boyfriend fixed the desktop (it was the power supply) so I'll have dual 27in monitors instead of a phone to write on


I can think of a good storyline....TOWNIES WIN!


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

LyceeFruit PE said:


> View attachment 21029



Mine love to cuddle, but when I'm cooking they hide under the dining room chairs...


----------



## NikR_PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> So there are 4 players left and one mafia, right?
> Based on detective Cheb, it's either me (it's not me) or @NikR_PE so the town either wins today or tomorrow.
> 
> @LyceeFruit PE I vote for @NikR_PE


@jean15paul_PE are you willing to announce that you are doping so we dont drag this into next week?


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

*Announcer: *Goooooooooooooooood Morning, today we're starting off the day with a pumpkin boat regatta. So please everyone, grab your life jackets and arm floaties. Our ref @squaretaper LIT AF PE isn't a great swimmer so they won't be able to save you if your pumpkin capsizes.

@RBHeadge PE smirks, they don't need no sticking flotation device. They're a fish and a very strong swimmer. A plan hatches as all of the contestants line up on the dock next to their pumpkins.

*Announcer: *Alright everyone, please hope in your pumpkins so our aides @MadamPirate PE, @Roarbark, @squaretaper LIT AF PE, @civilrobot, and @tj_PE can push you off the dock. Please be careful to not attract my pet, @blybrook PE - they're somehow still hungry.

The athletes hop into their pumpkins. @JayKay PE squeals in disgust - "MINE IS STILL SLIMY! I'm covered in pumpkin goop! ECK!"

_The howitzer fires - the race is on!!_

The athletes are paddling their pumpkins with fervor, trying to get to the flag to turn around. All of a sudden, there's a splash near @RBHeadge PE 's pumpkin - @SaltySteve looks over and sees that their pumpkin is EMPTY! "Where did fish guy go?!" @SaltySteve screeches.

**thud**
_"_Oh my paddle just hit something..." exclaimed @txjennah PE 

@jean15paul_PE points at the water "Look at that! It's @RBHeadge PE ! I think you hit them with your paddle @txjennah PE !"

@RBHeadge PE was killed - they were a doper (mafia)

The group continues the event since they have to get their pumpkins back to the docks anyway. @JayKay PE reaches the docks first with @NikR_PE not too far behind. @JayKay PE hops out of their pumpkin onto the dock only to be taken out at the knees by the announcer's pet bear, @blybrook PE - @JayKay PE is covered in pumpkin goop and pumpkin soothes an upset tummy. @blybrook PE has been constipated since they consumed @DuranDuran 

@JayKay PE was an athlete (regular townie)

@NikR_PE in a last ditch effort to be a good person tired to save @JayKay PE from the bear. Unfortunately the bear's best wolf friend, @Roarbark had come for a visit. And due to pack behavior, @Roarbark had to step in to protect @blybrook PE 's bak - it was furry bro code. @Roarbark leapt at @NikR_PE tearing out their throat.

@NikR_PE was a doper (mafia).

The remaining players are @SaltySteve @jean15paul_PE @txjennah PE 

Town wins.


----------



## NikR_PE

Y u do dis @Roarbark


----------



## Dothracki PE




----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Yasssssss


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Also so you know, pumpkin regattas are a real thing in Maine


----------



## beccabun PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> The remaining players are @SaltySteve @jean15paul_PE @txjennah PE
> 
> Town wins.


Isn’t @ChebyshevII PE alive too?


----------



## beccabun PE

Also, kudos to the mafia for taking out the doctor on night one


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

beccabun PE said:


> Isn’t @ChebyshevII PE alive too?


Oops, yes


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Good game everyone. Except the dopers. Don’t do drugs, kids.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

gg all


----------



## RBHeadge PE

beccabun PE said:


> Also, kudos to the mafia for taking out the doctor on night one


Have you ever been a vanilla townie?


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> I wrote day 1 on my tablet and I hated it lol. I gotta have a real computer to write. Or I could hand write and post pics lol


If I have to do a lot of typing on mobile, I hit the voice dictation button and start talking..... Then go back and edit.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

We win!!!
And somehow I didn't get killed and didn't get investigated. What reality is this??


----------



## Roarbark

NikR_PE said:


> Y u do dis @Roarbark


Sorry. Gotta honor the furry bro-code. 
Not to be confused with the furry-bro code. 

@LyceeFruit PE Thank you for granting me the honor of striking down the last doper, I am tickled.


----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ

Yayyyy good game u guys what an amazing town team... so much analysis ... amazing everyone I was Excited just seeing the team work in the end! Its confusing why cop was not killed by mafia once he declared himself...


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

harshaPEAZ said:


> Yayyyy good game u guys what an amazing town team... so much analysis ... amazing everyone I was Excited just seeing the team work in the end! Its confusing why cop was not killed by mafia once he declared himself...


Because they knew that would fail if the doc was still alive. Which no one could have known, since she was a nightkill.


----------



## beccabun PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Have you ever been a vanilla townie?


Once, the round that @JayKay PE modded


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> If I have to do a lot of typing on mobile, I hit the voice dictation button and start talking..... Then go back and edit.


My phone thinks I have an accent so it's really interesting what I get when I use voice to text


----------



## txjennah PE

Great game, all! Thanks for modding @LyceeFruit PE


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Great modding lycee! That was the quietest end to a mafia game.!


----------



## DLD PE

Good game everyone! Thanks for modding, @LyceeFruit PE. Great writing!


----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ

Great Modding @LyceeFruit PE totally loved the sports theme


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Yeah @LyceeFruit PE that was pretty awesome


----------



## LyceeFruit PE




----------



## SaltySteve PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> _The howitzer fires - the race is on!!_



I can't think of a better way to start a race tbh. Thanks for an awesome round!


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

SaltySteve said:


> I can't think of a better way to start a race tbh. Thanks for an awesome round!


A howitzer was set off often at my college so I'm very familiar with it lol


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

I just had 12 pages to catch up on. Sad end to the game for us dopers. Has anyone ever been maf 3x in a row? Tune in next week, kids!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> A howitzer was set off often at my college so I'm very familiar with it lol


One of my classmates (well, a year behind me) designed amount for a truck mounted howitzer. It made my piddly bike trail study look... piddly.


----------



## Dothracki PE

I guess it's my turn now to mod. Great work @LyceeFruit PE, I loved the theme this round. I am guessing we will start on Wednesday 2/3 unless we should take a little break and start on Monday 2/8 after the superbowl is over and we are still in a sportsball mood. Who is in and who has a preference of start day?


----------



## JayKay PE

vhab49_PE said:


> One of my classmates (well, a year behind me) designed amount for a truck mounted howitzer. It made my *peddley* bike trail study look... *peddley*.


fix'd


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Sure I'm in. The crisis at work seems to be un-crisis-ed.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I'm in!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

JayKay PE said:


> fix'd


Haha fair.


----------



## DLD PE

I'm in, but will be busy with rotating machines, so it's good we have a nice mod rotation. Wait, don't woodchippers have rotating machines? 


Dothracki PE said:


> I guess it's my turn now to mod. Great work @LyceeFruit PE, I loved the theme this round. I am guessing we will start on Wednesday 2/3 unless we should take a little break and start on Monday 2/8 after the superbowl is over and we are still in a sportsball mood. Who is in and who has a preference of start day?


Unless we never get to 2/3 because 2/2 becomes 2/2 again. And again...and again.


----------



## beccabun PE

I'm in, for whatever day we decide to get started


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Dothracki PE said:


> I guess it's my turn now to mod. Great work @LyceeFruit PE, I loved the theme this round. I am guessing we will start on Wednesday 2/3 unless we should take a little break and start on Monday 2/8 after the superbowl is over and we are still in a sportsball mood. Who is in and who has a preference of start day?


I'm in!


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

@Dothracki PE in!


----------



## txjennah PE

@Dothracki PE I'm in but I may not be super active.


----------



## beccabun PE

txjennah PE said:


> @Dothracki PE I'm in but I may not be super active.


sus


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

@Dothracki PE I preliminarily vote for @txjennah PE because she's already showing maf signs


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

I wanted to share this with y'all since all mah frands are here - well most of them since @civilrobot is MIA again, studying

I got this thru IEEE this morning but you do NOT have to be an IEEE member to participate (or an engineer or an adult). And it's free and PDHs are available. But it's the topic that's making me share this. Houston IEEE has teamed up with NSBE to create a series on African-American STEM Innovators.









Black History Month STEM Innovators with Christopher Sanderson


Black History Month STEM Innovators with Christopher Sanderson, 10 February 2021 12:00 PM to 01:00 PM (US/Central), Location: Houston, Texas, United States




events.vtools.ieee.org


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

also i think they purged some accounts? i tried to use @Will.I.Am PE as an NPC and they no longer pull up...


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> also i think they purged some accounts? i tried to use @Will.I.Am PE as an NPC and they no longer pull up...


now that i post it, it links to their page but they don't appear as a dropdown to select for tagging


----------



## Dothracki PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> I wanted to share this with y'all since all mah frands are here - well most of them since @civilrobot is MIA again, studying
> 
> I got this thru IEEE this morning but you do NOT have to be an IEEE member to participate (or an engineer or an adult). And it's free and PDHs are available. But it's the topic that's making me share this. Houston IEEE has teamed up with NSBE to create a series on African-American STEM Innovators.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Black History Month STEM Innovators with Christopher Sanderson
> 
> 
> Black History Month STEM Innovators with Christopher Sanderson, 10 February 2021 12:00 PM to 01:00 PM (US/Central), Location: Houston, Texas, United States
> 
> 
> 
> 
> events.vtools.ieee.org


I still don't have a license number to require PDHs but I'll check it out anyway. I love history


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> also i think they purged some accounts? i tried to use @Will.I.Am PE as an NPC and they no longer pull up...





LyceeFruit PE said:


> now that i post it, it links to their page but they don't appear as a dropdown to select for tagging



Angie seemed to think something happened with certain accounts in the forum update. Someone else had a similar issue. You should let her know here: How to use this software


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Dothracki PE said:


> I still don't have a license number to require PDHs but I'll check it out anyway. I love history


Will you have to get PDHs? Louisiana doesn't require any PDHs your first year since it's only a partial year. Do other states handle it like that?


----------



## Dothracki PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> Will you have to get PDHs? Louisiana doesn't require any PDHs your first year since it's only a partial year. Do other states handle it like that?


Actually I think I have a 3 year exemption from PDHs for NY state


----------



## SaltySteve PE

Dothracki PE said:


> I guess it's my turn now to mod. Great work @LyceeFruit PE, I loved the theme this round. I am guessing we will start on Wednesday 2/3 unless we should take a little break and start on Monday 2/8 after the superbowl is over and we are still in a sportsball mood. Who is in and who has a preference of start day?


I'm in for either start date!


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

LyceeFruit PE said:


> I wanted to share this with y'all since all mah frands are here - well most of them since @civilrobot is MIA again, studying
> 
> I got this thru IEEE this morning but you do NOT have to be an IEEE member to participate (or an engineer or an adult). And it's free and PDHs are available. But it's the topic that's making me share this. Houston IEEE has teamed up with NSBE to create a series on African-American STEM Innovators.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Black History Month STEM Innovators with Christopher Sanderson
> 
> 
> Black History Month STEM Innovators with Christopher Sanderson, 10 February 2021 12:00 PM to 01:00 PM (US/Central), Location: Houston, Texas, United States
> 
> 
> 
> 
> events.vtools.ieee.org


Yes, I am studying but thank you for posting this! I can still look through it to see if I can pick up some PMP PDUs. I wish I could play mafia, but:
1. I don't know what I'm doing when I play. I always get killed first.
2. I can't hang out long enough to play correctly - studying and work keep me busy.


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

In like Flynn.


----------



## Dothracki PE

EyehatethePEexam said:


> In like Flynn.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Dothracki PE said:


> I am guessing we will start on Wednesday 2/3 unless we should take a little break and start on Monday 2/8 after the superbowl is over and we are still in a sportsball mood. Who is in and who has a preference of start day?


I'm in. No preference for start date.



jean15paul_PE said:


> Will you have to get PDHs? Louisiana doesn't require any PDHs your first year since it's only a partial year. Do other states handle it like that?


Maryland doesn't require PDH's for the first renewal. So there aren't any requirements for the first 24 months. PDHs are required biannually thereafter.



EyehatethePEexam said:


> In like Flynn.


When we rescued Wicket, his full name was "Free Spirit's In Like Flynn", or Flynn for short. We changed it to Wicket (because Shih Tzu = Eqok) when we got home.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Dothracki PE said:


> I still don't have a license number to require PDHs but I'll check it out anyway. I love history


Lucky.
I already had to renew one of mine so my exemption period is over. And I can't figure out if I get the "first time exemption" with one of the others lol


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

civilrobot said:


> Yes, I am studying but thank you for posting this! I can still look through it to see if I can pick up some PMP PDUs. I wish I could play mafia, but:
> 1. I don't know what I'm doing when I play. I always get killed first.
> 2. I can't hang out long enough to play correctly - studying and work keep me busy.


I hope it works for your PMP PDHs!


----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ

Me here understanding nothing about the PDH talk


----------



## NikR_PE

Dothracki PE said:


> I guess it's my turn now to mod. Great work @LyceeFruit PE, I loved the theme this round. I am guessing we will start on Wednesday 2/3 unless we should take a little break and start on Monday 2/8 after the superbowl is over and we are still in a sportsball mood. Who is in and who has a preference of start day?


Thanks. I am in.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

harshaPEAZ said:


> Me here understanding nothing about the PDH talk View attachment 21052


Because your state (don't remember what you're in) doesn't require them?
Or because you haven't had to deal with this yet?


----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ

jean15paul_PE said:


> Because your state (don't remember what you're in) doesn't require them?
> Or because you haven't had to deal with this yet?


Haven't dealt with it yet... Is it PE requirement or more like management requirement? I guess have some idea regarding PMP.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

harshaPEAZ said:


> Haven't dealt with it yet... Is it PE requirement or more like management requirement? I guess have some idea regarding PMP.


Many states require PE's to get a certain amount of PDHs (i.e. continuing education) and submit a log everytime you renew your license.

You just got licensed right?... or just passed the exam? It's probably a good time to know what (if any) continuing education you'll be required to do.


----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ

jean15paul_PE said:


> Many states require PE's to get a certain amount of PDHs (i.e. continuing education) and submit a log everytime you renew your license.
> 
> You just got licensed right?... or just passed the exam? It's probably a good time to know what (if any) continuing education you'll be required to do.


No I will be trying for the April exam... failed the October one but thanks for the information and heads up. I will make sure to check once I get there.


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

I'm still waiting to turn in my PE application. I got a big dog from a state agency to write me a reference (appraisal) and they sent it directly to the board instead of to me to compile with the others and I'm waiting to hear from the board if that's okay or if I need them to write me another reference. Then I need to find my actual diploma/transcript from my non-related degrees so I can appropriately fill out the form. I hate everything about this.


----------



## Dothracki PE

So far I have *11* players with @jean15paul_PE @ChebyshevII PE, @DuranDuran , @beccabun PE, @MadamPirate PE, @LyceeFruit PE, @txjennah PE, @SaltySteve, @EyehatethePEexam, @RBHeadge PE, and @NikR_PE

Anyone else interested? @tj_PE, @JayKay PE, @BlueBlueprint_PE, @harshaPEAZ, @squaretaper LIT AF PE, @blybrook PE, @Roarbark, @chart94, @Road Guy, @vhab49_PE, @TrickShotG

Edit: I missed JP in my list.


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

Dothracki PE said:


> So far I have 10 players with @ChebyshevII PE, @DuranDuran , @beccabun PE, @MadamPirate PE, @LyceeFruit PE, @txjennah PE, @SaltySteve, @EyehatethePEexam, @RBHeadge PE, and @NikR_PE
> 
> Anyone else interested? @tj_PE, @JayKay PE, @BlueBlueprint_PE, @harshaPEAZ, @squaretaper LIT AF PE, @blybrook PE, @Roarbark, @chart94, @Road Guy, @vhab49_PE, @TrickShotG, @jean15paul_PE


I'm in


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Dothracki PE said:


> So far I have 10 players with @ChebyshevII PE, @DuranDuran , @beccabun PE, @MadamPirate PE, @LyceeFruit PE, @txjennah PE, @SaltySteve, @EyehatethePEexam, @RBHeadge PE, and @NikR_PE
> 
> Anyone else interested? @tj_PE, @JayKay PE, @BlueBlueprint_PE, @harshaPEAZ, @squaretaper LIT AF PE, @blybrook PE, @Roarbark, @chart94, @Road Guy, @vhab49_PE, @TrickShotG, @jean15paul_PE


Out


----------



## JayKay PE

Dothracki PE said:


> So far I have 10 players with @ChebyshevII PE, @DuranDuran , @beccabun PE, @MadamPirate PE, @LyceeFruit PE, @txjennah PE, @SaltySteve, @EyehatethePEexam, @RBHeadge PE, and @NikR_PE
> 
> Anyone else interested? @tj_PE, @JayKay PE, @BlueBlueprint_PE, @harshaPEAZ, @squaretaper LIT AF PE, @blybrook PE, @Roarbark, @chart94, @Road Guy, @vhab49_PE, @TrickShotG, @jean15paul_PE


When is this round starting? I'm super tired this week due to regular schedule + late night shift, so yeah


----------



## Dothracki PE

JayKay PE said:


> When is this round starting? I'm super tired this week due to regular schedule + late night shift, so yeah


I was thinking either tomorrow or Monday next week but nobody has indicated any preference so far.


----------



## JayKay PE

Dothracki PE said:


> I was thinking either tomorrow or Monday next week but nobody has indicated any preference so far.


If starting Monday, I'm in. If starting tomorrow, prob not. Got my second covid shot and I'm already getting a headache.


----------



## Dothracki PE

After discussing with several of you, we will start the next round on *Monday February 8th* to give everybody enough time to respond and get through this week, which is busy for many of you. This week has been a bit hectic already for me as well with the winter storm while working from home so I haven't yet finished preparing my narratives.


----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ

Dothracki PE said:


> So far I have 10 players with @ChebyshevII PE, @DuranDuran , @beccabun PE, @MadamPirate PE, @LyceeFruit PE, @txjennah PE, @SaltySteve, @EyehatethePEexam, @RBHeadge PE, and @NikR_PE
> 
> Anyone else interested? @tj_PE, @JayKay PE, @BlueBlueprint_PE, @harshaPEAZ, @squaretaper LIT AF PE, @blybrook PE, @Roarbark, @chart94, @Road Guy, @vhab49_PE, @TrickShotG, @jean15paul_PE


I am in.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Dothracki PE said:


> After discussing with several of you, we will start the next round on *Monday February 8th* to give everybody enough time to respond and get through this week, which is busy for many of you. This week has been a bit hectic already for me as well with the winter storm while working from home so I haven't yet finished preparing my narratives.


you guys hoarded the snow and i hate you


----------



## Roarbark

Out this round.


----------



## Dothracki PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> you guys hoarded the snow and i hate you


Sorry! It's still coming down. I'll try and push it up north.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Dothracki PE said:


> Sorry! It's still coming down. I'll try and push it up north.


plz, we've turned into sleet


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

harshaPEAZ said:


> No I will be trying for the April exam... failed the October one but thanks for the information and heads up. I will make sure to check once I get there.


Oh, sorry... I forgot. You'll get there.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

EyehatethePEexam said:


> I'm still waiting to turn in my PE application. I got a big dog from a state agency to write me a reference (appraisal) and they sent it directly to the board instead of to me to compile with the others and I'm waiting to hear from the board if that's okay or if I need them to write me another reference. Then I need to find my actual diploma/transcript from my non-related degrees so I can appropriately fill out the form. I hate everything about this.


All of my references were sent directly to the board and I saw none of them


----------



## NikR_PE

EyehatethePEexam said:


> I hate everything about this.


I just wish your username reflected that.


----------



## txjennah PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> you guys hoarded the snow and i hate you


I will send Indiana's <1 inch of snow your way. It's melting now but it's something??


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> you guys hoarded the snow and i hate you


We have like 12 inches... will gladly share. It is a combo of heavy snow, then Ice, then fluffy snow, then ice, all covered with heavy snow. It is kind if like a parfait. Except made out of shitty snow.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> All of my references were sent directly to the board and I saw none of them


Louisiana (before switching to NCEES record) required referenced to be given to the applicant in a sealed envelope with signature and date across the seal. They were sent in with your application.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> Louisiana (before switching to NCEES record) required referenced to be given to the applicant in a sealed envelope with signature and date across the seal. They were sent in with your application.


I gave my references pre-addressed & stamped envelopes when I first applied. The VT application used to be paper only. And so then my references sent them in separately. I only mailed in the application form and work experience to the board. References & school verification were sent directly to the board.


----------



## blybrook PE

I'm still out for a while. Don't have a contractor on board yet to start repairs as the insurance adjuster is dragging his feet on getting things reviewed in a timely manner.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

blybrook PE said:


> I'm still out for a while. Don't have a contractor on board yet to start repairs as the insurance adjuster is dragging his feet on getting things reviewed in a timely manner.


That's some crap. Go full bear on them.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

MadamPirate PE said:


> That's some crap. Go full bear on them.


Or better yet ... half bear


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

@Dothracki PE out this round!


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

jean15paul_PE said:


> Louisiana (before switching to NCEES record) required referenced to be given to the applicant in a sealed envelope with signature and date across the seal. They were sent in with your application.


Washington was the same way up until the end of 2019 when you could have your references email a scanned copy of the signed reference form directly to the board. The email had to come from your reference. Still took awhile before the Board reviewed and approved it, but at least I knew they sent it since I was cc'd on each of the emails.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> Dammit @Roarbark , now I have to read 390 web-comics.
> View attachment 20868


.... and done


----------



## Dothracki PE

Welcome to the Construction Round of Mafia with 14 players.

There are Engineers (duh) aka townies hired to inspect a jobsite and union rats aka mafia who are hired to sabotage the site. Engineers must try to find and eliminate the union rats with extreme prejudice before the union rats eliminate them. The game ends when either all of the Mafia is eliminated (town wins), or there are fewer townsfolk than Mafia members (Mafia wins).

The game will start *today, Monday February 8, 2021*. Lynching will be allowed on the first day. Mafia can lynch the first night.

The Mafia members are going to privately tell me who they would like to eliminate during the night. I will reveal to everyone what happened the next morning with some mediocre storytelling.

During the day, everybody (townsfolk and Mafia) will publicly vote for a person to eliminate; I will eliminate the person with the most votes at the end of the day and reveal what their role was. (Please note that narrative may follow the following morning depending on the day.)

In the event the game extends to the weekend, the game will be in extended night phase starting Friday night and resuming the Monday morning. However, since Monday is a federal holiday, we will extend the night phase for President's Day and resume the game on Tuesday February 16th.

In addition to regular townsfolk and members of the Mafia, there is also a Medic aka Doctor and an OSHA Inspector aka Cop. The Doctor can choose someone to “save” during the night; if they choose the same person the Mafia chose, then that player will escape elimination by the Mafia that night. The Cop can “investigate” players during the night.

The Mafia members know who each other are, but no one knows anyone else’s role except me. I will more specific instructions to the members of the Mafia, the Doctor, and the Cop. If you do not receive a PM from me within a few minutes, then you are a regular townsfolk/townie. If you're actually reading this wall of text add a random or relevant gif to your next post and I'll like it.

Standard EB-mafia game rules apply which means *PMing is allowed*!! Please keep all trash talk in the thread and don’t take things too seriously!

You may use this thread to vote and post about the game. Anyone (playing or not playing, eliminated or not) can use this thread to speculate, discuss, accuse, or otherwise participate in the game; just please make sure to follow regular EB forum guidelines.

To vote on a person to eliminate, mention me @Dothracki PE and tell me specifically that 1) you are voting and 2) the username of the person you are voting to eliminate.

Example: @Dothracki PE I vote for @mafia because they are obviously mafia.

*Please submit your votes by 9:00 PM EST/8:00 PM Central/7:00 PM Mountain/6:00 PM Pacific Time/Whatever Roar and Bly-time* ; I will count votes after that time as being for the next day.

Your vote only counts if you are playing and not yet eliminated. If there is a tie for most votes, I will pick one of the voted users at random using magical dice in a best of 5 round. *PLEASE NOTE THAT EVERYONE IS REQUIRED TO VOTE STARTING TUESDAY FEBRUARY 9TH, 2021. NOT VOTING WILL RESULT IN YOUR VOTE BEING CAST FOR YOURSELF. MISSING TWO VOTES IN A ROW WILL RESULT IN YOUR UNTIMELY DEATH.*

Finally, you are not allowed to reveal your role, privately or publicly, after you have been eliminated. You may not post screengrabs of private messages in this thread.

For reference, the list of players in this round is: @jean15paul_PE, @ChebyshevII PE, @DuranDuran, @beccabun PE, @MadamPirate PE, @LyceeFruit PE, @txjennah PE, @SaltySteve, @EyehatethePEexam, @RBHeadge PE, @NikR_PE, @BlueBlueprint_PE, @JayKay PE, @harshaPEAZ


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

@Dothracki PE you had a great opportunity to call the cop an OSHA inspector and you let it slip away tsk tsk lol


----------



## JayKay PE

Oh fuck, I forgot this was going on. Good thing Doth @' me since I didn't get a PM. Rude.

I would have loved to be the on-site safety inspector who everyone hates, but who prevents injury.


----------



## Dothracki PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> @Dothracki PE you had a great opportunity to call the cop an OSHA inspector and you let it slip away tsk tsk lol



The cop is of course an OSHA Inspector this round, I was just lazy and didn't change the words everytime in the writeup.



Dothracki PE said:


> In addition to regular townsfolk and members of the Mafia, there is also a Medic aka Doctor and an *OSHA Inspector aka Cop*.


----------



## JayKay PE

Dothracki PE said:


> Whatever Roar and Bly-time


I still love that this is my stamp as a mod that is on-going because I kept getting confused by time zones and was like 'idk. bly and roar live in the tundra and in the middle of the sea. Time has no meaning to them!'


----------



## SaltySteve PE

Let's do this.


----------



## DLD PE

@Salty are you a union rat?


----------



## DLD PE

@JayKay PE are you a union rat?


----------



## SaltySteve PE

@DuranDuran I am not a union rat.


----------



## DLD PE

@LyceeFruit PE are you a union rat?


----------



## DLD PE

@jean15paul_PE are you a union rat?


----------



## DLD PE

@ChebyshevII PE are you a union rat?


----------



## DLD PE

@beccabun PE are you a union rat?


----------



## DLD PE

@MadamPirate PE are you a union rat?


----------



## DLD PE

@txjennah PE are you a union rat?


----------



## DLD PE

@EyehatethePEexam are you a union rat?


----------



## beccabun PE

DuranDuran said:


> @beccabun PE are you a union rat?


No, I'm actually a vanilla townie for once


----------



## DLD PE

@RBHeadge PE are you a union rat?


----------



## DLD PE

beccabun PE said:


> No, I'm actually a vanilla townie for once


There is a disturbance in the force!


----------



## DLD PE

@NikR_PE are you a union rat?


----------



## DLD PE

@BlueBlueprint_PE are you a union rat?


----------



## DLD PE

@harshaPEAZ are you a union rat?


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

DuranDuran said:


> @EyehatethePEexam are you a union rat?


This time I swear I am not, there is no 3-peat bad guy here.


----------



## JayKay PE

DuranDuran said:


> @JayKay PE are you a union rat?


I...don't think so? Union rat = scabby = union = mafia? Just making sure?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Dothracki PE said:


> There are Engineers (duh) aka townies hired to inspect a jobsite and *union rats aka mafia* who are hired to sabotage the site. Engineers must try to find and eliminate the union rats with extreme prejudice before the union rats eliminate them.


If I ever had any doubt that you were from North Jersey then it's gone now.




Dothracki PE said:


> In the event the game extends to the weekend, the game will be in extended night phase starting Friday night and resuming the Monday morning. However, since Monday is a federal holiday, we will extend the night phase for President's Day and resume the game on Tuesday February 16th.


I'm surprised it took nearly two years for this to become standard game language. Good addition!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

EyehatethePEexam said:


> This time I swear I am not, there is no 3-peat bad guy here.


*cough* @chart94 *cough*


----------



## MadamPirate PE

DuranDuran said:


> @MadamPirate PE are you a union rat?


Negative. I am a meat popsicle. 

Are you a union rat?


----------



## DLD PE

MadamPirate PE said:


> Negative. I am a meat popsicle.
> 
> Are you a union rat?


No. I figured since @tj_PE isn't playing this round to ask the question, and since @Dothracki PE is busy modding and asked the questions last round, I thought I'd do the honors.


----------



## Dothracki PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> If I ever had any doubt that you were from North Jersey then it's gone now.


Technically born and raised in Central Jersey but I do live in North Jersey now.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

DuranDuran said:


> @jean15paul_PE are you a union rat?


No.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

DuranDuran said:


> No. I figured since @tj_PE isn't playing this round to ask the question, and since @Dothracki PE is busy modding and asked the questions last round, I thought I'd do the honors.


But I usually ask if TJ isn't playing. *pout*


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

DuranDuran said:


> @LyceeFruit PE are you a union rat?


Negative.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Dothracki PE said:


> Technically born and raised in Central Jersey but I do live in North Jersey now.


Fair enough. I'll rephrase: I have no doubts you're from Jersey.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

DuranDuran said:


> @ChebyshevII PE are you a union rat?


Doesn't appear so.


----------



## Dothracki PE

JayKay PE said:


> I...don't think so? Union rat = scabby = union = mafia? Just making sure?


That is correct. Union rats are the bad guys in this scenario. Might seem contradictory to some who are not familiar with unions, but this scenario is very loosely based on personal experience with projects that utilize non-union trades hired by the client that get harrased by the unions in attempt to maintain union workers in business. See the attached image for example where 5 rats and a moving billboard were parked in front of a jobsite (not one I worked on).




For context of the story: Inflatable rat - Wikipedia


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Dothracki PE said:


> View attachment 21115
> 
> 
> For context of the story: Inflatable rat - Wikipedia


I was on a site visit and we drove by one of these rats near a mall. I can't remember if it was the Jersey site visits or one of my PA visits


----------



## NikR_PE

DuranDuran said:


> @NikR_PE are you a union rat?


I am not. Just a low paid and overworked engineer


----------



## JayKay PE

Oh yeah,


Dothracki PE said:


> That is correct. Union rats are the bad guys in this scenario. Might seem contradictory to some who are not familiar with unions, but this scenario is very loosely based on personal experience with projects that utilize non-union trades hired by the client that get harrased by the unions in attempt to maintain union workers in business. See the attached image for example where 5 rats and a moving billboard were parked in front of a jobsite (not one I worked on).
> 
> View attachment 21115
> 
> 
> For context of the story: Inflatable rat - Wikipedia


Ah, okay. I totes think of the union being mafia from working in NYC as well, but I wasn't sure what the townies would be considered (non-union? Day laborers? Did I get picked up from the outside of a 7-11 at 4am to get some work in?)


----------



## Dothracki PE

Voting Update:

No votes yet


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

@Dothracki PE I'll start with @JayKay PE just because she did the "welp. didn't get a PM" tactic.


----------



## JayKay PE

@Dothracki PE I'm retaliatory voting for @ChebyshevII PE, because how dare they! I was just trying to do my work on the job site, to feed my family, and they kept yelling about teamsters and stopping the trucks!


----------



## Dothracki PE

Voting update:

@ChebyshevII PE (1) - JK
@JayKay PE (1) - Cheb


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

@Dothracki PE I second the @JayKay PE vote because my lower intestine does not like superbowl food and I blame them for my discomfort this morning (gender pronoun removed).


----------



## JayKay PE

EyehatethePEexam said:


> @Dothracki PE I second the @JayKay PE vote because my lower intestine does not like superbowl food and I blame them for my discomfort this morning (gender pronoun removed).


Uh...wait. You're not my lower intestine buddy. Uh. @DuranDuran, what is going on? Are you timesharing your half of lower intestine?


----------



## DLD PE

I am definitely not timesharing my lower intestine (except with @JayKay PE ).


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

DuranDuran said:


> I am definitely not timesharing my lower intestine!


But you can get free stuff if you sit thru a timeshare presentation!


----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ

DuranDuran said:


> @harshaPEAZ are you a union rat?


Xcuse me .... I am an engineer  n a very confused one lol


----------



## RBHeadge PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> I was on a site visit and we drove by one of these rats near a mall. I can't remember if it was the Jersey site visits or one of my PA visits


I expect it anywhere along 95 from Baltimore to NYC.


----------



## Dothracki PE

Voting Update:

@JayKay PE (2) - Cheb, Eye
@ChebyshevII PE (1) - JK


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

JayKay PE said:


> Uh...wait. You're not my lower intestine buddy. Uh. @DuranDuran, what is going on? Are you timesharing your half of lower intestine?


But I sent you a lower intestine friendship request...now I'm voting for you out of spite.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

EyehatethePEexam said:


> But I sent you a lower intestine friendship request...now I'm voting for you out of spite.


Threes a crowd...


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

LyceeFruit PE said:


> Threes a bowel obstruction...


Fix'd


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

@Dothracki PE I guess I'll vote for @ChebyshevII PE because we've been pretty successful with promoting ties recently.


----------



## Dothracki PE

Voting Update:

@JayKay PE (2) - Cheb, Eye
@ChebyshevII PE (2) - JK, JP


----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ

Do we have to vote today or the voting begins from tomorrow?


----------



## Dothracki PE

harshaPEAZ said:


> Do we have to vote today or the voting begins from tomorrow?


Voting is optional today but it has begun.


----------



## JayKay PE

harshaPEAZ said:


> Do we have to vote today or the voting begins from tomorrow?


You don’t have to vote today, but someone can be lynched today/tonight, so it’s in the townies best interest to vote. I am a townie. Please don’t kill.


----------



## beccabun PE

@Dothracki PE I believe JayKay, and if I'm wrong then she'll be a target tomorrow. I vote for @ChebyshevII PE


----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ

I vote for @ChebyshevII PE


----------



## Dothracki PE

Vote update:

@ChebyshevII PE (4) - JK, JP, becca, harsha
@JayKay PE (2) - Cheb, Eye


----------



## JayKay PE

Wait. Wait guys. I don’t actually know if @ChebyshevII PE is evil! I’m just voting for him because they’re a jerk and voted for me.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

*sigh.* and to think I was the MVP last round...


----------



## beccabun PE

hey @harshaPEAZ, wanna switch our votes to force a three way tie between @JayKay PE @ChebyshevII PE and some unlucky player?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

beccabun PE said:


> hey @harshaPEAZ, wanna switch our votes to force a three way tie between @JayKay PE @ChebyshevII PE and some unlucky player?


ohh data! I'll play, who's your pick?


----------



## Dothracki PE

30 minute warning (well a little less than 30 minutes)


----------



## Dothracki PE

Time!


----------



## Dothracki PE

"Good morning everyone" said @blybrook PE, "and thank you for responding to the Craigslist ad looking for engineers. Remember this is a per diem position and will only last through the end of the assignment. You will be paid at an hourly rate based on your contract. Don't worry about what everyone else is getting paid, it's all based on everyone's trade and experience." Everyone looked around the large conference room that had been reduced from its usual capacity of chairs and has a large air purifier in the corner. @blybrook PE continued on, "Now, your the assignment. Due to the pandemic, we had to lay off a lot of our regular employees, but we just received a request to perform 3rd party inspection of an active construction site that is not too far from here. There have been some incidents lately and ownership suspects some of the unions might be behind it. It is a OSHA certified site, so all of the safety measures must be followed. Unfortunately that means that you must be subject to a drug test in order to be on the job site so we must do that first."

At this time @squaretaper LIT AF PE walked in with a cart filled with empty jars. They were wearing scrubs and a lab coat so obviously they must be a medical professional. "Good morning everyone, I'm sure some of you might have done this already, but just in case you haven't it is really simple. All you need to do is fill the cup with urine up to the line on the jar. If you need water, we have it available for you to drink." One by one, everyone took a jar and went into the restroom and emerged with a jar of yellow liquid. "Thank you everyone for your participation, I know it's a pain", said @blybrook PE, "but it is mandatory for this construction site. We will get the results in just a few hours and will follow up via email if there are any issues so until then, we also need to get you at least OSHA 10 certified. I am an instructor so we will do the training here for you all for free. So we will start with 5 hours today and finish 5 hours tomorrow morning. Now let's begin..."

FIVE HOURS LATER

"See now that wasn't so bad. There will be plenty more tomorrow, so we will see you then unless I get bad news from your drug test", said @blybrook PE as he gave everybody an elbow tap on the way out.

@ChebyshevII PE went home after that class, made their dinner, and sat down on the couch to relax with some quality memes on their phone with a glass of wine. After a while of looking at page after page of the Bernie Sanders Mitten memes, they opened up their email. The first email had an important flag and was from @blybrook PE. It said: "PLEASE READ, unfortunately your drug test results came back positive for steroids, which means that you will not be allowed to continue on with the assignment. You will be compensated for your time today, however your contract will be terminated effective at 9:00 PM today. Please let me know if there are are any questions, blybrook, P.E.". " Shoot", said @ChebyshevII PE, "must have been revenge of those dopers from the athletic games. "

@ChebyshevII PE was lynched by the town, he was an engineer.

Players remaining are: @jean15paul_PE, @DuranDuran, @beccabun PE, @MadamPirate PE, @LyceeFruit PE, @txjennah PE, @SaltySteve, @EyehatethePEexam, @RBHeadge PE, @NikR_PE, @BlueBlueprint_PE, @JayKay PE, @harshaPEAZ


----------



## JayKay PE

@Dothracki PE, can you list out who is playing/still alive on death posts? I didn't check last night and didn't realize that Chebs died...


----------



## JayKay PE

Dothracki PE said:


> They were wearing scrubs and a lab coat so obviously they must be a medical professional.


This is super sus. I also liked the fact that we all were able to fill the urine sample jars without having to chug multiple bottles of cold water (has flashbacks to my last urine test).


----------



## JayKay PE

Trrrrrrrrrrrriple post


----------



## Dothracki PE

"Good morning everyone", said @blybrook PE as he looked upon everyone who already looked half asleep in the large conference room chairs in anticipation of another 5 hour session on construction safety. "I see that we only managed to lose one of us from the drug testing yesterday, so that is great news." Everyone suddenly awoke at the announcement, looked around, and noticed that @ChebyshevII PE was missing.

@blybrook PE continued "As engineers, we must carry on and fulfill our duties. I'm sure all of you remember your ethics lessons from when you took your FE exam. Anyway, let's get started with the lecture. Now where did we leave off... Oh yes! We were talking about safety on elevated platforms... "

As @blybrook PE rambled on about having appropriate harnesses when working on elevated platforms and unsecured floor openings while everyone dozed off either falling asleep or wondering what drugs @ChebyshevII PE was on. @RBHeadge PE was already halfway through their extra large toasted almond flavored ice coffee from Dunkin' in when they started to notice a sudden itchy sensation in their throat. They kept drinking the coffee to try to make it better, but that made it worse as he suddenly felt that he could not breathe and started having red splotches on their skin. They collapsed on the floor gasping for breath with no relief. As they fell, they dropped the coffee cup spilling the coffee, ice, and a bunch of peanuts onto the floor.

It was then that one of the group rushed to his side and recognized that @RBHeadge PE has having a severe allergic reaction. They reached into a bag they had nearby and pulled out an epi-pen, injected the pen into @RBHeadge PE's thigh. Within a few seconds they suddenly started breathing and was normal again. It seems someone had tried to kill @RBHeadge PE with peanuts somehow knowing they were highly allergic.

@RBHeadge PE was saved by the medic.

Players remaining are: @jean15paul_PE, @DuranDuran, @beccabun PE, @MadamPirate PE, @LyceeFruit PE, @txjennah PE, @SaltySteve, @EyehatethePEexam, @RBHeadge PE, @NikR_PE, @BlueBlueprint_PE, @JayKay PE, @harshaPEAZ


----------



## Dothracki PE

JayKay PE said:


> @Dothracki PE, can you list out who is playing/still alive on death posts? I didn't check last night and didn't realize that Chebs died...


Learning curve, will do from now on.


----------



## Dothracki PE

TRIPLE


----------



## Dothracki PE

Voting record from yesterday


PlayerDay 1Day 2@jean15paul_PE(4) cheby@DuranDuran@beccabun PE(5) cheby@MadamPirate PE@LyceeFruit PE@txjennah PE@SaltySteve@EyehatethePEexam(3) JK@RBHeadge PE@NikR_PE@BlueBlueprint_PE@JayKay PE(2) cheby@harshaPEAZ(6) cheby@ChebyshevII PE (Dead)(1) JK----

*Reminder that mandatory voting starts today! A no-vote will result in a vote for yourself and a no-vote for two days in a row will result in your own death.*


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Dothracki PE said:


> @RBHeadge PE was saved by the medic.








This round just got a whole lot easier for the engineers.


----------



## SaltySteve PE

my current reads

Mega Town Lean - RBH
Unknown - The rest of you fools


----------



## DLD PE

Dothracki PE said:


> It said: "PLEASE READ, unfortunately your drug test results came back positive for steroids, which means that you will not be allowed to continue on with the assignment. Please let me know if there are are any questions, blybrook, P.E.".


I find it offensive steroids aren't allowed for parents, especially those with as many kids as @ChebyshevII PE !

Parents need steroids to keep up with their kids!


----------



## JayKay PE

@Dothracki PE I resent being called a fool, I vote for @SaltySteve


----------



## DLD PE

I'm with @JayKay PE (literally and figuratively). @Dothracki PE , I too vote for @SaltySteve


----------



## Dothracki PE

Voting Update:

@SaltySteve (2) - JK, Duran


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

DuranDuran said:


> I find it offensive steroids aren't allowed for parents, especially those with as many kids as @ChebyshevII PE !
> 
> Parents need steroids to keep up with their kids!


it's been a while since we had a reference to the 103 kids


----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ

beccabun PE said:


> hey @harshaPEAZ, wanna switch our votes to force a three way tie between @JayKay PE @ChebyshevII PE and some unlucky player?


oops I closed the forum and went on a site visit yesterday night after work .... Would be on site all nights this week...


----------



## JayKay PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> it's been a while since we had a reference to the 103 kids


Uh. It's 104 now. You haven't been keeping up.

@ChebyshevII PE's is so tired


----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ

Sorry @ChebyshevII PE I should have tied it.... my bad.


----------



## DLD PE

JayKay PE said:


> Uh. It's 104 now. You haven't been keeping up.
> 
> @ChebyshevII PE's is so tired


Wait, what? I thought it was going to be 104 in March. Did I miss something?


----------



## Dothracki PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> it's been a while since we had a reference to the 103 kids


I dropped the ball on throwing that in the narrative, I'll get there eventually.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

JayKay PE said:


> Uh. It's 104 now. You haven't been keeping up.
> 
> @ChebyshevII PE's is so tired


apparently lol


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Dothracki PE said:


> I dropped the ball on throwing that in the narrative, I'll get there eventually.


i mean, he's ded so...


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

DuranDuran said:


> Wait, what? I thought it was going to be 104 in March. Did I miss something?


May, actually.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

JayKay PE said:


> Uh. It's 104 now. You haven't been keeping up.
> 
> @ChebyshevII PE's is so tired


I'm glad you understand. (fortunately I'm not actually on steroids, just boatloads of coffee)


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

T-t-triple


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> May, actually.


congrats!


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

I believe the union thugs were non-voters last night. I wrongly picked @MadamPirate PE in rounds past so I'm going to arbitrarily pick from the rest. @Dothracki PE I placeholder vote for @BlueBlueprint_PE because they were not mafia the last two times when I was and did not vote. I do not have strong feelings and may be persuaded if a compelling argument arises.


----------



## Dothracki PE

Voting Update:

@SaltySteve (2) - JK, Duran
@BlueBlueprint_PE (1) - Eye


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

EyehatethePEexam said:


> I believe the union thugs were non-voters last night. I wrongly picked @MadamPirate PE in rounds past so I'm going to arbitrarily pick from the rest. @Dothracki PE I placeholder vote for @BlueBlueprint_PE because they were not mafia the last two times when I was and did not vote. I do not have strong feelings and may be persuaded if a compelling argument arises.


I'm just an underpaid and overworked engineer.... seriously.


----------



## SaltySteve PE

JayKay PE said:


> @Dothracki PE I resent being called a fool, I vote for @SaltySteve





DuranDuran said:


> I'm with @JayKay PE (literally and figuratively). @Dothracki PE , I too vote for @SaltySteve


Aren't y'all tired of lynching the same 2-3 people on day two? It's always me, JK, or Duran.... Why perpetuate the cycle man.

@Dothracki PE I vote for @jean15paul_PE

My prediction is that one of the people that voted to lynch Cheby is mafia. (Jean, Becca, Harsha). JK was the first to vote and I doubt that Mafia would be the first to throw a stone.

Town - RBH
Town Lean - JK
Mafia Lean - Jean, Becca, Harsha


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

@Dothracki PE my randomizer says @txjennah PE


----------



## beccabun PE

SaltySteve said:


> Mafia Lean - Jean, Becca, Harsha


Not maf


----------



## SaltySteve PE

Just so you guys can celebrate with me, I got my Scuba Instructor Certification at the end of last year and finally got my first two students!

Check me out on facebook!




__





Log in or sign up to view


See posts, photos and more on Facebook.




www.facebook.com


----------



## NikR_PE

SaltySteve said:


> My prediction is that one of the people that voted to lynch Cheby is mafia. (Jean, Becca, Harsha).


This is the only data we have so far which is not always correct but is something to go on. Based on that @Dothracki PE I vote for @jean15paul_PE. 
I will check later in the day to see if more info is available.


----------



## DLD PE

I think it's poor sportsmanship to vote for someone who just got their scuba license.

@Dothracki PE I retract my vote against @SaltySteve until further notice.


----------



## Dothracki PE

Voting Update:

@jean15paul_PE (2) - Steve, NikR
@SaltySteve (1) - JK
@BlueBlueprint_PE (1) - Eye
@txjennah PE (1) - Lycee


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Dothracki PE said:


> @RBHeadge PE was saved by the medic.


NICE


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

EyehatethePEexam said:


> I believe the union thugs were non-voters last night. I wrongly picked @MadamPirate PE in rounds past so I'm going to arbitrarily pick from the rest. @Dothracki PE I placeholder vote for @BlueBlueprint_PE because they were not mafia the last two times when I was and did not vote. I do not have strong feelings and may be persuaded if a compelling argument arises.


Eh, not sure I agree. It's pretty easy for the maf to pile on. But the votes on day 1 are so random that it's really hard to glean anything from them.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

SaltySteve said:


> Aren't y'all tired of lynching the same 2-3 people on day two? It's always me, JK, or Duran.... Why perpetuate the cycle man.
> 
> @Dothracki PE I vote for @jean15paul_PE
> 
> My prediction is that one of the people that voted to lynch Cheby is mafia. (Jean, Becca, Harsha). JK was the first to vote and I doubt that Mafia would be the first to throw a stone.
> 
> Town - RBH
> Town Lean - JK
> Mafia Lean - Jean, Becca, Harsha


I mean, I"m never trusted so ¯\_(ツ)_/¯

It's not bad logic, but I'm a townie. Instead of voting in retaliation, I guess I'll vote for @harshaPEAZ . This is the best we have to go on and if feels like targeting @RBHeadge PE on day one is a newbie mistake. If I was the doc and had no info, I'd probably protect RB.


----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ

SaltySteve said:


> Mafia Lean - Jean, Becca, Harsha


Not Maf....  Don't kill me please ....  thanks


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> Eh, not sure I agree. It's pretty easy for the maf to pile on. But the votes on day 1 are so random that it's really hard to glean anything from them.


I'd agree if there were 8 votes for the same person on day 1 but I think the fact that an engineer took the vote so fast they'd risk more exposure by piling on or throwing a meaningless vote for someone else. They can hang their hat on the first day vote being optional.


----------



## txjennah PE

Your randomizer is wrong @LyceeFruit PE


----------



## Dothracki PE

Voting Update:

@jean15paul_PE (2) - Steve, NikR
@SaltySteve (1) - JK
@BlueBlueprint_PE (1) - Eye
@txjennah PE (1) - Lycee 
@harshaPEAZ (1) - JP


----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ

jean15paul_PE said:


> I mean, I"m never trusted so ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
> 
> It's not bad logic, but I'm a townie. Instead of voting in retaliation, I guess I'll vote for @harshaPEAZ . This is the best we have to go on and if feels like targeting @RBHeadge PE on day one is a newbie mistake. If I was the doc and had no info, I'd probably protect RB.


I am a vanillaa butterscotch chocolate townie.... not fortunate enough to become a maf yet....but you targeting me plus some more inside information I received tells me either Becca or you are the maf....  or I am just easily trusting people around...


----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ

I am not sure what was the reason behind Cheby voting for JaykayPE


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

EyehatethePEexam said:


> I'd agree if there were 8 votes for the same person on day 1 but I think the fact that an engineer took the vote so fast they'd risk more exposure by piling on or throwing a meaningless vote for someone else. They can hang their hat on the first day vote being optional.


Arguing against myself, @RBHeadge PE didn't vote and was confirmed engineer...it's possible a thug voted but it's not likely they all piled on.


harshaPEAZ said:


> I am a vanillaa butterscotch chocolate townie.... not fortunate enough to become a maf yet....but you targeting me plus some more inside information I received tells me either Becca or you are the maf....  or I am just easily trusting people around...


with that logic, @Dothracki PE I change my vote to @jean15paul_PE


----------



## txjennah PE

I don't concur with @SaltySteve 's logic that mafia wouldn't vote so early. I do think there's a chance that JK leans townie, but I'm not excluding her from my list of potential maf either.


----------



## txjennah PE

harshaPEAZ said:


> I am not sure what was the reason behind Cheby voting for JaykayPE


Jaykay stated they hadn't received any DMs to indicate they were mafia and Cheby got suspicious. I said the same thing last round and Cheby investigated me; fortunately I was truly a townie.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

fml, work sucks.

Since @txjennah PE was the last one to post, @Dothracki PE i vote for @txjennah PE


----------



## txjennah PE

@Dothracki PE I vote for @MadamPirate PE because her reasoning is lame.


----------



## Dothracki PE

Voting Update:

@jean15paul_PE (3) - Steve, NikR, Eye
@txjennah PE (2) - Lycee, MP
@SaltySteve (1) - JK
@harshaPEAZ (1) - JP
@MadamPirate PE (1) - TXJ


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

@Dothracki PE I vote for @txjennah PE to create a tie... for now. we shall see what the rest of the afternoon brings.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

I would be very hesitant to read into last night's vote... yet.
The first day is usually a shot in the dark. Only after a few days of votes and role reveals do the town get enough information to divine anything from it.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

_ rolls dice_

@Dothracki PE I vote for @MadamPirate PE


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

harshaPEAZ said:


> I am a vanillaa butterscotch chocolate townie.... not fortunate enough to become a maf yet....but you targeting me plus some more inside information I received tells me either Becca or you are the maf....  or I am just easily trusting people around...


oooo. inside information.... I'm intrigued
But serious, not maf.


----------



## Dothracki PE

Voting Update:

@jean15paul_PE (3) - Steve, NikR, Eye
@txjennah PE (3) - Lycee, MP, Blue
@MadamPirate PE (2) - TXJ, RBH
@SaltySteve (1) - JK
@harshaPEAZ (1) - JP


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

@SaltySteve, I changed my green profile image so you can't vote for me ever again.


----------



## DLD PE

@Dothracki PE , I vote for @jean15paul_PE


----------



## Dothracki PE

Voting Update:

@jean15paul_PE (4) - Steve, NikR, Eye, Duran
@txjennah PE (3) - Lycee, MP, Blue
@MadamPirate PE (2) - TXJ, RBH
@SaltySteve (1) - JK
@harshaPEAZ (1) - JP


----------



## beccabun PE

@Dothracki PE I’m just gonna follow the only person who is probably definitely a townie and vote for @MadamPirate PE


----------



## Dothracki PE

Voting Update:

@jean15paul_PE (4) - Steve, NikR, Eye, Duran
@txjennah PE (3) - Lycee, MP, Blue
@MadamPirate PE (3) - TXJ, RBH, becca
@SaltySteve (1) - JK
@harshaPEAZ (1) - JP

One hour left in voting


----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ

I would vote for @harshaPEAZ thanks @Dothracki PE


----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ

Don't want to break any ties..... otherwise I have voted for @jean15paul_PE .....


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

@Dothracki PE I change my vote to @MadamPirate PE ... they've been much quieter than usual.... seems sus


----------



## Dothracki PE

Voting Update:

@jean15paul_PE (4) - Steve, NikR, Eye, Duran
@MadamPirate PE (4) - TXJ, RBH, becca, Blue
@txjennah PE (2) - Lycee, MP
@SaltySteve (1) - JK
@harshaPEAZ (2) - JP, harsha


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Dang, busy day and I get voted for a bunch. 

My teeth are killing me and I'm still working. I'm voting for @jean15paul_PE to save my ass, @Dothracki PE


----------



## Dothracki PE

Voting Update:

@jean15paul_PE (5) - Steve, NikR, Eye, Duran, MP
@MadamPirate PE (4) - TXJ, RBH, becca, Blue
@harshaPEAZ (2) - JP, harsha
@txjennah PE (1) - Lycee
@SaltySteve (1) - JK

Five minutes left


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

@Dothracki PE I change my vote to @MadamPirate PE to try and survive


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Dreaded double post


----------



## Dothracki PE

Time! 

Final vote:

@jean15paul_PE (5) - Steve, NikR, Eye, Duran, MP
@MadamPirate PE (5) - TXJ, RBH, becca, Blue, JP
@harshaPEAZ (1) - harsha
@txjennah PE (1) - Lycee
@SaltySteve (1) - JK


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE




----------



## Dothracki PE

"Good morning everyone", said @blybrook PE as he looked on everyone who had a more cheerful expression but also slightly concerned based on the events of yesterday. "I know yesterday was a bit of a unusual day, but we got through the rest of the OSHA class and you are all now cleared to go on the job site. Normally we would have rented transportation for everyone, but given the pandemic we will each need to drive to the site. Don't worry, you will get the usual IRS alloted reimbursement of $0.56 per mile for use of your personal vehicles. I have here the location of the job site with turn-by-turn directions from here. Or if you have your fancy Waze app or whatever built into your car, feel free to use that. I hear it's safer than looking at papers on the dashboard at 80 miles per hour. Anyway, we will regroup at the site at 8 AM and we will meet at the trailer outside the that is labeled with Gilbane. For those that do not know, They are the construction management company for the project. Alright now, class dismissed." 

Everyone headed out to their cars and slowly paraded to the job site in their F-350s, Fiats, and BMW X5s. While cruising down the single lane wooded highway in their vehicle, @jean15paul_PE was jamming out to WAP dancing in their seat while driving when a minivan full of children with a bodybuilder-like cartoon character, whom @jean15paul_PE recognized as @ChebyshevII PE, driving the van pulled up next to their car and shoved @jean15paul_PE off the road, into the woods, and right into a large tree killing him instantly on impact. "That is for doping me!" shouted the driver who raced off on the highway. Upon investigating the crime scene, detectives later found a union card in their wallet and inside the glove box was a stack of money in dollar bills with a note from an anonymous source with details of a construction site asking them to sabotage the site using any and all means possible.

@jean15paul_PE was lynched, he was a union rat

Tie Breaker Dice results: 4 for @jean15paul_PE, 1 for @MadamPirate PE


----------



## Dothracki PE

Players remaining are: @DuranDuran, @beccabun PE, @MadamPirate PE, @LyceeFruit PE, @txjennah PE, @SaltySteve, @EyehatethePEexam, @RBHeadge PE, @NikR_PE, @BlueBlueprint_PE, @JayKay PE, @harshaPEAZ


----------



## Dothracki PE

Triple post


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Why is @jean15paul_PE always maf?


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

vhab49_PE said:


> Why is @jean15paul_PE always maf?


----------



## blybrook PE

@Dothracki PE , how you know that I've worked with Gilbane and performed safety trainings like this is just eerie. 

If you start naming some specific job sites, then I know you've been stalking me in real life...


----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ

Dothracki PE said:


> "Good morning everyone", said @blybrook PE as he looked on everyone who had a more cheerful expression but also slightly concerned based on the events of yesterday. "I know yesterday was a bit of a unusual day, but we got through the rest of the OSHA class and you are all now cleared to go on the job site. Normally we would have rented transportation for everyone, but given the pandemic we will each need to drive to the site. Don't worry, you will get the usual IRS alloted reimbursement of $0.56 per mile for use of your personal vehicles. I have here the location of the job site with turn-by-turn directions from here. Or if you have your fancy Waze app or whatever built into your car, feel free to use that. I hear it's safer than looking at papers on the dashboard at 80 miles per hour. Anyway, we will regroup at the site at 8 AM and we will meet at the trailer outside the that is labeled with Gilbane. For those that do not know, They are the construction management company for the project. Alright now, class dismissed."
> 
> Everyone headed out to their cars and slowly paraded to the job site in their F-350s, Fiats, and BMW X5s. While cruising down the single lane wooded highway in their vehicle, @jean15paul_PE was jamming out to WAP dancing in their seat while driving when a minivan full of children with a bodybuilder-like cartoon character, whom @jean15paul_PE recognized as @ChebyshevII PE, driving the van pulled up next to their car and shoved @jean15paul_PE off the road, into the woods, and right into a large tree killing him instantly on impact. "That is for doping me!" shouted the driver who raced off on the highway. Upon investigating the crime scene, detectives later found a union card in their wallet and inside the glove box was a stack of money in dollar bills with a note from an anonymous source with details of a construction site asking them to sabotage the site using any and all means possible.
> 
> @jean15paul_PE was lynched, he was a union rat
> 
> Tie Breaker Dice results: 4 for @jean15paul_PE, 1 for @MadamPirate PE[/US
> [/QUOTE]
> 
> [/QUOTE]


----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ

Well for the first time I feel I know 5% what is going on in the game.....I wanna say I said so.....


----------



## DLD PE

harshaPEAZ said:


> Well for the first time I feel I know 5% what is going on in the game.....I wanna say I said so.....


We'll start trusting you 5% of the time from now on.


----------



## Dothracki PE

blybrook PE said:


> @Dothracki PE , how you know that I've worked with Gilbane and performed safety trainings like this is just eerie.
> 
> If you start naming some specific job sites, then I know you've been stalking me in real life...


No way! That's too funny. Purely coincidental, I swear. I really just went with the going trend of having you as a major NPC character. 

This storyline is slightly based on a project I worked on with Turner actually. I just changed it to Gilbane because I picked the site as a rural location in upstate NY and Gilbane is more prevalent there, although I don't have a specific name or location in my story.


----------



## Dothracki PE

"Listen up everyone, my name is @Roarbark, I am the site foreman from Gilbane in charge of the site." The group was all gathered in a large circle outside of the construction trailer. The foremen stood on top of the stairs wearing a Carhartt jacket, jeans, and timberland steel toed boots as well as a reflective vest, hard hat, and goggles. 

@Roarbark continued, "I'm sure you have already been explained what you are here for. So I'll let you get to it. There have been a few incidents here lately but fortunately nobody has been injured. The client suspects the unions may be interfering with the project, possibly via hired saboteurs posing as contractors. They could be among us and we don't even know it. Remember to pay attention to your surroundings and keep your safety gear on at all times." "Thank you, @Roarbark , now we will go out in pairs so that we remain accountable for each other", chimed in @blybrook PE, "remember to make notes as you go along and take as many photos as needed that will help with the reports." 

The group paired up and started walking over to the site. It is a 10 story building that is in varying stages of construction on each level. "That must be a scary job, to work on a crane that high off the ground", chimed @beccabun PE as they walked towards the building noticing a seried of cranes that are lifting large objects and concrete up to the roof. One of the cranes was lifting a steel I-beam up to the roof, swinging it arouns when suddenly the load released plummeting to the ground. It landed on @SaltySteve crushing them instantly. It appeared that a remote control release hook was attached to the load and was sabotaged to fail.

@SaltySteve was murdered by the union rats who sabotaged the crane to make the load release on their command.

Players remaining are: @DuranDuran, @beccabun PE, @MadamPirate PE, @LyceeFruit PE, @txjennah PE, @EyehatethePEexam, @RBHeadge PE, @NikR_PE, @BlueBlueprint_PE, @JayKay PE, @harshaPEAZ


----------



## Dothracki PE

Voting record from yesterday


PlayerDay 1Day 2Day 3@DuranDuran(2) steve, (12) JP@beccabun PE(5) cheby(13) MP@MadamPirate PE(8) TXJ, (16) JP@LyceeFruit PE(5) TXJ@txjennah PE(9) MP@EyehatethePEexam(3) JK(3) Blue, (8) JP@RBHeadge PE(11) MP@NikR_PE(6) JP@BlueBlueprint_PE(10) TXJ, (15) MP@JayKay PE(2) cheby(1) steve@harshaPEAZ(6) cheby(14) harsha@SaltySteve (Dead)(4) JP----@jean15paul_PE (Dead)(4) cheby(7) harsha, (17) MP----@ChebyshevII PE (Dead)(1) JK--------

Everyone submitted a vote yesterday.


----------



## JayKay PE

Dothracki PE said:


> "Listen up everyone, my name is @Roarbark, I am the site foreman from Gilbane in charge of the site." The group was all gathered in a large circle outside of the construction trailer. The foremen stood on top of the stairs wearing a Carhartt jacket, jeans, and timberland steel toed boots as well as a reflective vest, hard hat, and goggles.


But...but how does a wolf wear boots?


----------



## JayKay PE

Dothracki PE said:


> @SaltySteve was murdered by the union rats who sabotaged the crane to make the load release on their command.


*looks at my own voting history*


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Dothracki PE said:


> It appeared that a remote control release hook was attached to the load and was sabotaged to fail.


Sweet, now i have a new fear. thanks


----------



## JayKay PE

Trrrrrrrrrrrrrrriple post from a total townie

DAMN YOU @LyceeFruit PE


----------



## SaltySteve PE

Dothracki PE said:


> @jean15paul_PE was lynched, he was a union rat



Even a blind squirrel finds an acorn from time to time. I got real lucky with that one.


----------



## SaltySteve PE

Dothracki PE said:


> @SaltySteve was murdered by the union rats who sabotaged the crane to make the load release on their command.


Nooooooooo!!!!


----------



## Dothracki PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> Sweet, now i have a new fear. thanks


I've only gotten started now we are actually at the construction site in the story.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Dothracki PE said:


> I've only gotten started now we are actually at the construction site in the story.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

sad panda, largest font size is 26 now


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

i can't tag @squaretaper LIT AF PE in a size 72


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

I know who did it


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Yay, I survived the night! Sorry you got dedded, @SaltySteve.

With the way my day went yesterday, it would have just figured if I got dedded.


----------



## JayKay PE

MadamPirate PE said:


> Yay, I survived the night! Sorry you got dedded, @SaltySteve.
> 
> With the way my day went yesterday, it would have just figured if I got dedded.


*super awkward silence*

Uh. @Dothracki PE, I vote for @MadamPirate PE because the smallest violin is playing a bit too loudly for my taste.

(jk ilu so much, don't take it personal, it's just maf <3 )


----------



## MadamPirate PE

JayKay PE said:


> *super awkward silence*
> 
> Uh. @Dothracki PE, I vote for @MadamPirate PE because the smallest violin is playing a bit too loudly for my taste.
> 
> (jk ilu so much, don't take it personal, it's just maf <3 )


FTR, my teeth STILL hurt.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

MadamPirate PE said:


> FTR, my teeth STILL hurt.


what happened to yer chompers?


----------



## MadamPirate PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> what happened to yer chompers?


I had a cleaning with a new hygenist yesterday - mine is retiring. The new lady had a pointier vibrate-y thing, and my mouth is sad.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

MadamPirate PE said:


> I had a cleaning with a new hygenist yesterday - mine is retiring. The new lady had a pointier vibrate-y thing, and my mouth is sad.


Ooof.
I hate switching hygienists


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

MadamPirate PE said:


> I had a cleaning with a new hygenist yesterday - mine is retiring. The new lady had a pointier vibrate-y thing, and my mouth is sad.


oof... yes, they use those things on me all the time. thankfully, i have a very high pain tolerance, but still it is not a pleasant experience. worse is when you have a hygienist who is a bit rough with the scraping after they use that!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

BlueBlueprint_PE said:


> oof... yes, they use those things on me all the time. thankfully, i have a very high pain tolerance, but still it is not a pleasant experience. worse is when you have a hygienist who is a bit rough with the scraping after they use that!


I have a high pain tolerance too, but something about my mouth just hurts longer and makes me more tired.


----------



## JayKay PE

MadamPirate PE said:


> FTR, my teeth STILL hurt.


Maybe something good will happen today to make the pain worth it? I know the ice cream didn't work...but hope springs eternal?


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Every time I go to the dentist, I wonder "who thought 'hey, lets scrape at people's teeth and poke their gums with pointy things!'" Like why


----------



## MadamPirate PE

JayKay PE said:


> Maybe something good will happen today to make the pain worth it? I know the ice cream didn't work...but hope springs eternal?


Maybe. I might go buy a cupcake.


----------



## DLD PE

MadamPirate PE said:


> Maybe. I might go buy a cupcake.


Hope you feel better!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

My work neighbor brought donuts.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

I kind of want a second one.


----------



## Dothracki PE

Voting Update:

@MadamPirate PE (1) - JK


----------



## Dothracki PE

All the engineers must be hard at work.

Voting Update:

@MadamPirate PE (1) - JK


----------



## Dothracki PE

vhab49_PE said:


> My work neighbor brought donuts.


My work neighbor doesn't bring me donuts. And nobody wanted to share a bit of their Superbowl pool winning with some sort of food this year.


----------



## Dothracki PE




----------



## DLD PE

Dothracki PE said:


> My work neighbor doesn't bring me donuts. And nobody wanted to share a bit of their Superbowl pool winning with some sort of food this year.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Dothracki PE said:


> My work neighbor doesn't bring me donuts. And nobody wanted to share a bit of their Superbowl pool winning with some sort of food this year.


we're not allowed to have communal food right now unless it's individually wrapped


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

vhab49_PE said:


> I kind of want a second one.


well now i want a donut! no one around here to bring me one either!


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

I like having my teeth cleaned. It's like being pampered. Not quite spa like, but similar


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

mmmmmm... donuts

For the record, mafia donuts are better than engineer donuts


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

jean15paul_PE said:


> I like having my teeth cleaned. It's like being pampered. Not quite spa like, but similar


I like the feeling AFTER my teeth have been cleaned ... but there is nothing about it that screams pampering to me...


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

BlueBlueprint_PE said:


> I like the feeling AFTER my teeth have been cleaned ... but there is nothing about it that screams pampering to me...


It's like a deep tissue massage in that, it's uncomfortable, but pleasant at the same time.


----------



## txjennah PE

@Dothracki PE I vote for @MadamPirate PE


----------



## Dothracki PE

Voting Update:

@MadamPirate PE (2) - JK, TXJ


----------



## RBHeadge PE

@Dothracki PE I vote for @MadamPirate PE


----------



## Roarbark

Dothracki PE said:


> "Listen up everyone, my name is @Roarbark, I am the site foreman from Gilbane in charge of the site." The group was all gathered in a large circle outside of the construction trailer. The foremen stood on top of the stairs wearing a Carhartt jacket, jeans, and timberland steel toed boots as well as a reflective vest, hard hat, and goggles.
> 
> @Roarbark continued, "I'm sure you have already been explained what you are here for. So I'll let you get to it. There have been a few incidents here lately but fortunately nobody has been injured. The client suspects the unions may be interfering with the project, possibly via hired saboteurs posing as contractors. They could be among us and we don't even know it. Remember to pay attention to your surroundings and keep your safety gear on at all times." "Thank you, @Roarbark , now we will go out in pairs so that we remain accountable for each other", chimed in @blybrook PE, "remember to make notes as you go along and take as many photos as needed that will help with the reports."
> 
> The group paired up and started walking over to the site. It is a 10 story building that is in varying stages of construction on each level. "That must be a scary job, to work on a crane that high off the ground", chimed @beccabun PE as they walked towards the building noticing a seried of cranes that are lifting large objects and concrete up to the roof. One of the cranes was lifting a steel I-beam up to the roof, swinging it arouns when suddenly the load released plummeting to the ground. It landed on @SaltySteve crushing them instantly. It appeared that a remote control release hook was attached to the load and was sabotaged to fail.
> 
> @SaltySteve was murdered by the union rats who sabotaged the crane to make the load release on their command.
> 
> Players remaining are: @DuranDuran, @beccabun PE, @MadamPirate PE, @LyceeFruit PE, @txjennah PE, @EyehatethePEexam, @RBHeadge PE, @NikR_PE, @BlueBlueprint_PE, @JayKay PE, @harshaPEAZ


Were you guys even LISTENING to my safety talk?


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

@Dothracki PE I vote for @MadamPirate PE because @RBHeadge PE is voting that way and I have nothing else to go off of.


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

Roarbark said:


> Were you guys even LISTENING to my safety talk?


I thought we were just here for the coffee and donuts?


----------



## Dothracki PE

Voting Update:

@MadamPirate PE (4) - JK, TXJ, RBH, Eye


----------



## NikR_PE

I qill join in the pile up. @Dothracki PE vote for @MadamPirate PE


----------



## Dothracki PE

Voting Update:

@MadamPirate PE (5) - JK, TXJ, RBH, Eye, NikR


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

@Dothracki PE I'm sticking with my vote from yesterday. I vote for @MadamPirate PE as I haven't seen anything to change my mind....


----------



## DLD PE

@Dothracki PE i vote for @MadamPirate PE because, well, my lower intestine says so.


----------



## beccabun PE

@Dothracki PE I vote for @MadamPirate PE because i'm not going to be the person who goes against the tide


----------



## Dothracki PE

Voting Update:

@MadamPirate PE (8) - JK, TXJ, RBH, Eye, NikR, Blue, Duran, becca


----------



## Dothracki PE

30 minute warning


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Jeebus I missed stuff


----------



## Dothracki PE

Time!

Final Vote:

@MadamPirate PE (9) - JK, TXJ, RBH, Eye, NikR, Blue, Duran, becca, MP (no vote) 
@harshaPEAZ (1) - no vote
@LyceeFruit PE (1) - no vote


----------



## Dothracki PE

Alright gang, after a strange series of events we are finally ready to get started. Let's head up to the roof and start there", said @blybrook PE "It looks like we take the elevator up." There was an elevator crane built on the outside of the structure. Everyone felt bad for the crane operator who had to be there all day and extremely nervous that the rickety crane was going to fall at any second. "Your job must have it's ups and downs", joked @NikR_PE to the crane operator, trying to lighten the mood. 

Finally on the roof, everyone split up into groups and started looking at the active construction going on the roof. Several engineers went to admire the rooftop mechanical units that were installed looking at the various pumps, fans, and their controllers to inspect the wiring and installation. Another group went into the generator enclosure looking at all the engine, the electronics, and everything in between. 

Suddenly everyone heard a cry fromfrom a distance, "I'm the king of the world!", shouted @JayKay PE as they were standing at the edge of the roof with their arms outstretched to the side. Several other engineees in the group rushed over to the edge of the roof wanting to reenact the scene from Titanic. "Remember to clip in your safety harnesses when standing near the edge of a building", @blybrook PE shouted.

@MadamPirate PE rushed over to join the group of DiCaprios when they were pushed by someone in the group without being clipped in and plummeted to their death 10 stories below. When detectives later searched their belongings, they found another union card in their wallet and a letter similar to the one found in the earlier car crash in their backpack. 

@MadamPirate PE was lynched by the engineers in the group, they were a union rat.


----------



## Dothracki PE

Players remaining are: @DuranDuran, @beccabun PE, @LyceeFruit PE, @txjennah PE, @EyehatethePEexam, @RBHeadge PE, @NikR_PE, @BlueBlueprint_PE, @JayKay PE, @harshaPEAZ


----------



## Dothracki PE

The team continues on with their surveys starting to get a little uneasy about the rising death toll of the engineers. But they just keep thinking about how tough it's been without a good paying job for a while that the money was worth it. " Remember your training everyone", said @blybrook PE "as we have seen first hand it pays to stay safe and stay alert. There are many risks to this job, which is why we have rules and safeguards mandated by OSHA. But it seems you are doing very well at finding the union saboteurs on your own and we've hardly begun our investigation."

As they kept moving down the building they started to see a bit more of the interior framing work going on with 2x4s and nail guns. But as they walked around it turned to 9:30 AM and all of the construction workers stopped working for their coffee break leaving their tools on the ground. Of course everyone took the opportunity to get their hands on a nail gun and set up a shooting range. So they scrounged up some scrap pieces of wood and layed them out across a partially completed wall.

"I'm a good shot with a nail gun" Said @txjennah PE as they took their place at the shooting line, took aim, covered their eyes with their hand and started shooting knocking out most of the scraps of wood.







As they finished their final shot, which knocked over a piece of wood, they suddenly collapsed. A nail had struck them in the head. They had neglected to follow the number one rule of a construction site of wearing a hard hat at all times, even on breaks. It seems that far off in the distance someone who was an expert marksman, likely hired by the union rats, had shot the victim in the head with a nail gun.

@txjennah PE was killed by the union rats

Players remaining are: @DuranDuran, @beccabun PE, @LyceeFruit PE, @EyehatethePEexam, @RBHeadge PE, @NikR_PE, @BlueBlueprint_PE, @JayKay PE, @harshaPEAZ


----------



## LyceeFruit PE




----------



## Dothracki PE

Voting record from yesterday



PlayerDay 1Day 2Day 3Day 4@DuranDuran(2) steve, (12) JP(7) MP@beccabun PE(5) cheby(13) MP(8) MP@LyceeFruit PE(5) TXJ(NV) Lycee@EyehatethePEexam(3) JK(3) Blue, (8) JP(4) MP@RBHeadge PE(11) MP(3) MP@NikR_PE(6) JP(5) MP@BlueBlueprint_PE(10) TXJ, (15) MP(6) MP@JayKay PE(2) cheby(1) steve(1) MP@harshaPEAZ(6) cheby(14) harsha(NV) harshtxjennah PE (Dead)(9) MP(2) MP----MadamPirate PE (Dead)(8) TXJ, (16) JP(NV) MP----SaltySteve (Dead)(4) JP--------jean15paul_PE (Dead)(4) cheby(7) harsha, (17) MP--------ChebyshevII PE (Dead)(1) JK------------

@harshaPEAZ and @LyceeFruit PE did not submit a vote yesterday and will need to vote today or be eliminated from the round


----------



## txjennah PE

Womp womp!


----------



## SaltySteve PE

Dothracki PE said:


> Players remaining are: @DuranDuran, @beccabun PE, @LyceeFruit PE, @SaltySteve, @EyehatethePEexam, @RBHeadge PE, @NikR_PE, @BlueBlueprint_PE, @JayKay PE, @harshaPEAZ


I'm dead^^^^


----------



## Dothracki PE

SaltySteve said:


> I'm dead^^^^


Sorry, I copied from the wrong player update on my phone last night. Thanks for letting me know, I have corrected this in the posts.


----------



## JayKay PE

SaltySteve said:


> I'm dead^^^^


You got better


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

@Dothracki PE im gonna randomly vote for @harshaPEAZ until further notice. 

tbh my personal life blew up so im not particularly focused. after this round, i'll be sitting out for awhile til stuff stabilizes since it seems every other round, something dramatic comes up.


----------



## Dothracki PE

Voting Update:

@harshaPEAZ (1) - Lycee


----------



## DLD PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> @Dothracki PE im gonna randomly vote for @harshaPEAZ until further notice.
> 
> tbh my personal life blew up so im not particularly focused. after this round, i'll be sitting out for awhile til stuff stabilizes since it seems every other round, something dramatic comes up.


@LyceeFruit PE , I hope things start looking up for you.

Oh, btw, are you mafia? Asking for a friend.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

DuranDuran said:


> @LyceeFruit PE , I hope things start looking up for you.
> 
> Oh, btw, are you mafia? Asking for a friend.


not maf


----------



## Dothracki PE

Voting Update:

@harshaPEAZ (1) - Lycee


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> not maf


Pinky swear?


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

EyehatethePEexam said:


> Pinky swear?


virtually, from a 6ft+ distance


----------



## JayKay PE

@Dothracki PE, I'm voting for @harshaPEAZ because I trust Lycee, the woodchipped voice of reason


----------



## Dothracki PE

Voting Update:

@harshaPEAZ (2) - Lycee, JK


----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ

JayKay PE said:


> @Dothracki PE, I'm voting for @harshaPEAZ because I trust Lycee, the woodchipped voice of reason


I was told that not to vote for @JayKay PE in the first round coz they are a "lean townie"....but now I do not trust anyone.... I would like to vote for @LyceeFruit PE please @Dothracki PE just on the basis that I didn't see a reason behind them voting for me....I have been busy with work and missed voting yesterday and so voting early today.... I have tried to show that I am a good engineer by voting myself in the second round even though I was clearly doubting @jean15paul_PE and tried to bring focus on them.... I repeat I am a GOOD ENGINEER. Thanks


----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ

My next target would be @JayKay PE and @beccabun PE if I survive.... just saying ....thanks


----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ

I would check in the night what goes down.... hope its a good day  also TRIPLLLEE


----------



## Dothracki PE

Voting Update:

@harshaPEAZ (2) - Lycee, JK
@LyceeFruit PE (1) - harsha


----------



## DLD PE

@Dothracki PE I vote for @harshaPEAZ


----------



## Dothracki PE

Voting Update:

@harshaPEAZ (3) - Lycee, JK, Duran
@LyceeFruit PE (1) - harsha


----------



## NikR_PE

@Dothracki PE I vote for @harshaPEAZ


----------



## Dothracki PE

Voting Update:

@harshaPEAZ (4) - Lycee, JK, Duran, NikR
@LyceeFruit PE (1) - harsha


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

I want to believe @harshaPEAZ but it was -20 here this morning and my jealousy over AZ warm weather does not allow me to trust them. @Dothracki PE I vote for @harshaPEAZ


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Since I am definitely not mafia this round, I can post dog pics wihtout being accused of being mafia. This was Wicket sleeping today mid-morning.


----------



## beccabun PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Since I am definitely not mafia this round, I can post dog pics wihtout being accused of being mafia. This was Wicket sleeping today mid-morning.View attachment 21164


the lil tongue


----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ

Just saying not going to accept "sorries" later from heaven this time ....


----------



## JayKay PE

YAAAAAASSS WICKET!!! <3


----------



## DLD PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Since I am definitely not mafia this round, I can post dog pics wihtout being accused of being mafia. This was Wicket sleeping today mid-morning.View attachment 21164


Looks like school wore him out!


----------



## DLD PE

harshaPEAZ said:


> Just saying not going to accept "sorries" later from heaven this time ....


Sorry! (So I can get it in early for acceptance)


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

If the afternoon is anything like this morning... ugh. but on an interesting note.. it's snowing. but, as per usual here in western wa... it's not really sticking. i really wanna be able to let the puppies play in a whole bunch of snow. we shall see.

as a placeholder, in case I don't catch another break today, @Dothracki PE I vote for @harshaPEAZ and I'll seek forgiveness elsewhere if needed (though I suspect not)...


----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ

I swear I will have no mercy when I actually get to become a maf  .... I feel everyone is just ganging up on me...


----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ

DuranDuran said:


> Sorry! (So I can get it in early for acceptance)


ok fine just accepting yours..... but thats a maf move  no guilty conscience...


----------



## Dothracki PE

Voting Update:

@harshaPEAZ (6) - Lycee, JK, Duran, NikR, Eye, Blue
@LyceeFruit PE (1) - harsha


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Since I am definitely not mafia this round, I can post dog pics wihtout being accused of being mafia. This was Wicket sleeping today mid-morning.View attachment 21164


Blep!


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

@Dothracki PE I vote for @RBHeadge PE


----------



## DLD PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> @Dothracki PE I vote for @RBHeadge PE


----------



## Dothracki PE

Voting Update:

@harshaPEAZ (6) - Lycee, JK, Duran, NikR, Eye, Blue
@LyceeFruit PE (1) - harsha
@RBHeadge PE (0) -


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

BlueBlueprint_PE said:


> If the afternoon is anything like this morning... ugh. but on an interesting note.. it's snowing. but, as per usual here in western wa... it's not really sticking. i really wanna be able to let the puppies play in a whole bunch of snow. we shall see.
> 
> as a placeholder, in case I don't catch another break today, @Dothracki PE I vote for @harshaPEAZ and I'll seek forgiveness elsewhere if needed (though I suspect not)...
> 
> View attachment 21170


Come to Wisconsin. Snow sticks here...until July.


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

EyehatethePEexam said:


> Come to Wisconsin. Snow sticks here...until July.


no thanks. i like to visit the snow... i don't like to live in it.


----------



## txjennah PE

EyehatethePEexam said:


> Come to Wisconsin. Snow sticks here...until July.


July?????????????


----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ

I AM A GOOD ENGINEER I AM A GOOD ENGINEER I AM A GOOD ENGINEER...ehh Its okay nobody believes at work either.....but they would all know later for sure lol


----------



## NikR_PE

EyehatethePEexam said:


> Come to Wisconsin. Snow sticks here...until July.


And stock up on cheese.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

@Dothracki PE I'm going contrarian and voting for @LyceeFruit PE


----------



## Dothracki PE

Voting Update:

@harshaPEAZ (6) - Lycee, JK, Duran, NikR, Eye, Blue
@LyceeFruit PE (2) - harsha, RBH


----------



## beccabun PE

@Dothracki PE i vote for @LyceeFruit PE


----------



## Dothracki PE

Voting Update:

@harshaPEAZ (6) - Lycee, JK, Duran, NikR, Eye, Blue
@LyceeFruit PE (3) - harsha, RBH, becca


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

NikR_PE said:


> And stock up on cheese.


I’m a transplant, Wisconsin cheese is WAY overrated. Vermont is the cheese hub of the USA


----------



## Dothracki PE

30 minute warning


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

Seriously... it’s been snowing here all day .. and this is all that is in my car ...


----------



## Dothracki PE

Times up!


----------



## Dothracki PE

Alright everyone let's keep moving, it will be lunch break soon and we don't want to spend extra time here. Remember to stay focused, do your jobs, and stay safe so the rest of us can all return home safely", said @blybrook PE as he thought of the amount of paperwork that would pile up after all of this is done due to the amount of strange incidents that have happened with his employees. 

As the gang moved on to the next floor down, they started to look up, look down, and look at everything in between. This floor was notnot as far along in construction as than the one before. With just a blank floor with work only going on in the core structure at the moment. "I need to look at those upper splice plates on the steel columns", said @tj_PE as they got up on a nearby scissor lift to get a better view. They made sure to have all of the proper gear and used the harness to secure themselves in the event they slip or fall. "Looks a little sloppy on a few of these columns, I'll make a note of it", said @tj_PE as they took several photos from different angles at each column and then climbed down from the scissor lift. 

"My turn!" exclaimed @harshaPEAZ who didn't really need to be on the scissor lift but wanted to check it out. They too got on the scissor lift and secured their harness. This time just taking it for a joyride. "Woohooo, surfs up, asshats!" they exclaimed as they drove the scissor lift around as if it were a surfboard riding a wave. Unbeknownst to them, someone in the group had disabled the brakes on the lift so as they drove uncontrollably towards the edge at a break-neck speed of 5 mph, everyone watched in panic as the lift drove through the edge guard and off the side of the building in near slow motion, taking @harshaPEAZ with them as they could not undo their harness in time. Just like @MadamPirate PE, @harshaPEAZ fell several stories to their death, this time taking the scissor lift with then. 

Detectives found nothing in particular about them or in their belongings. @harshaPEAZ was a regular engineer.


----------



## Dothracki PE

Players remaining are: @DuranDuran, @beccabun PE, @LyceeFruit PE, @EyehatethePEexam, @RBHeadge PE, @NikR_PE, @BlueBlueprint_PE, @JayKay PE


----------



## Dothracki PE

Triple post!


----------



## NikR_PE

EyehatethePEexam said:


> I’m a transplant, Wisconsin cheese is WAY overrated. Vermont is the cheese hub of the USA


I wouldn't know. I am lactose intolerant. I just drive up to devil's lake during summer.


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

Dothracki PE said:


> Alright everyone let's keep moving, it will be lunch break soon and we don't want to spend extra time here. Remember to stay focused, do your jobs, and stay safe so the rest of us can all return home safely", said @blybrook PE as he thought of the amount of paperwork that would pile up after all of this is done due to the amount of strange incidents that have happened with his employees.
> 
> As the gang moved on to the next floor down, they started to look up, look down, and look at everything in between. This floor was notnot as far along in construction as than the one before. With just a blank floor with work only going on in the core structure at the moment. "I need to look at those upper splice plates on the steel columns", said @tj_PE as they got up on a nearby scissor lift to get a better view. They made sure to have all of the proper gear and used the harness to secure themselves in the event they slip or fall. "Looks a little sloppy on a few of these columns, I'll make a note of it", said @tj_PE as they took several photos from different angles at each column and then climbed down from the scissor lift.
> 
> "My turn!" exclaimed @harshaPEAZ who didn't really need to be on the scissor lift but wanted to check it out. They too got on the scissor lift and secured their harness. This time just taking it for a joyride. "Woohooo, surfs up, asshats!" they exclaimed as they drove the scissor lift around as if it were a surfboard riding a wave. Unbeknownst to them, someone in the group had disabled the brakes on the lift so as they drove uncontrollably towards the edge at a break-neck speed of 5 mph, everyone watched in panic as the lift drove through the edge guard and off the side of the building in near slow motion, taking @harshaPEAZ with them as they could not undo their harness in time. Just like @MadamPirate PE, @harshaPEAZ fell several stories to their death, this time taking the scissor lift with then.
> 
> Detectives found nothing in particular about them or in their belongings. @harshaPEAZ was a regular engineer.


oof... a harsh death for @harshaPEAZ ... and now i have egg on my face... damn it.


----------



## beccabun PE

Dothracki PE said:


> "Woohooo, surfs up, asshats!" they exclaimed


Great last words though


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Wisconsin=beer. It is a nice day trip.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

EyehatethePEexam said:


> Come to Wisconsin. Snow sticks here...until July.


Iowa has so much snow right now. If we get much more we will need to dig out the mailbox.


----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ

Dothracki PE said:


> Alright everyone let's keep moving, it will be lunch break soon and we don't want to spend extra time here. Remember to stay focused, do your jobs, and stay safe so the rest of us can all return home safely", said @blybrook PE as he thought of the amount of paperwork that would pile up after all of this is done due to the amount of strange incidents that have happened with his employees.
> 
> As the gang moved on to the next floor down, they started to look up, look down, and look at everything in between. This floor was notnot as far along in construction as than the one before. With just a blank floor with work only going on in the core structure at the moment. "I need to look at those upper splice plates on the steel columns", said @tj_PE as they got up on a nearby scissor lift to get a better view. They made sure to have all of the proper gear and used the harness to secure themselves in the event they slip or fall. "Looks a little sloppy on a few of these columns, I'll make a note of it", said @tj_PE as they took several photos from different angles at each column and then climbed down from the scissor lift.
> 
> "My turn!" exclaimed @harshaPEAZ who didn't really need to be on the scissor lift but wanted to check it out. They too got on the scissor lift and secured their harness. This time just taking it for a joyride. "Woohooo, surfs up, asshats!" they exclaimed as they drove the scissor lift around as if it were a surfboard riding a wave. Unbeknownst to them, someone in the group had disabled the brakes on the lift so as they drove uncontrollably towards the edge at a break-neck speed of 5 mph, everyone watched in panic as the lift drove through the edge guard and off the side of the building in near slow motion, taking @harshaPEAZ with them as they could not undo their harness in time. Just like @MadamPirate PE, @harshaPEAZ fell several stories to their death, this time taking the scissor lift with then.
> 
> Detectives found nothing in particular about them or in their belongings. @harshaPEAZ was a regular engineer.
> 
> View attachment 21173


mmmm remember the time I surfed on the lift...that didn't go well


----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ

beccabun PE said:


> Great last words though


thanks Lol


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

vhab49_PE said:


> Wisconsin=beer. It is a nice day trip.


Wisconsin does beer in quantity, not so much quality. I was spoiled by the PA microbrews in the Lancaster area.


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

vhab49_PE said:


> Iowa has so much snow right now. If we get much more we will need to dig out the mailbox.


which part of Iowa are you in? We do a lot of work there.


----------



## Dothracki PE

The group kept moving on, eager to get the job over with, the clock suddenly struck noon and it was lunchtime. "Alright everyone, time for lunch break", said @blybrook PE trying to make a positive note despite the strange turn of events. "You will have 1 hour to do whatever you like, but don't daudle, because we still have a lot to cover before the day's end. There are a few fast food places nearby or are a few food trucks that are here for a quick bite if you feel inclined that you want to have a quick bite and get back to work." The group quickly looked at each other with nervous eyes, each of them not wanting to be alone."Ooo they have ramen!", said @DuranDuran eyeing one of the food trucks that served ramen and other oriental food. "NOODS!" the group all cheered following @DuranDuran to the truck. Also partly because they wanted to stick together as a group to feel safer although nobody wanted to say so.

So they all headed over to the truck, ordered ramen, and ate at the edge of the forest sitting on stumps, boulders, and wherever else they could sit. There were no tables set up for meals on the site, likely due to the pandemic "This hot and spicy vegetable ramen is so good," said @DuranDuran who scarfed down most of their lunch in a matter of seconds. The spice must be getting to them because they suddenly appeared very red and was sweating. "Are you okay?" Said @tj_PE noticing that @DuranDuran got worse quickly and started turning from red to purple and they suddenly stopped breathing. "Quick someone call 911! " exclaimed @tj_PE who started to check on them and attempt to give them CPR. However, it was too late and @DuranDuran had already succumbed to the poison in the ramen. It was later found out that the mushrooms used by the food truck were coated in a poisonous substance.

@DuranDuran was killed by the union rats.

Players remaining are: @beccabun PE, @LyceeFruit PE, @EyehatethePEexam, @RBHeadge PE, @NikR_PE, @BlueBlueprint_PE, @JayKay PE


----------



## Dothracki PE

Voting record from yesterday


PlayerDay 1Day 2Day 3Day 4Day 5@beccabun PE(5) cheby(13) MP(8) MP(9) Lycee@LyceeFruit PE(5) TXJ(NV) Lycee(1) harsha@EyehatethePEexam(3) JK(3) Blue, (8) JP(4) MP(6) harsha@RBHeadge PE(11) MP(3) MP(8) Lycee@NikR_PE(6) JP(5) MP(5) harsha@BlueBlueprint_PE(10) TXJ, (15) MP(6) MP(7) harsha@JayKay PE(2) cheby(1) steve(1) MP(2) harshaDuranDuran (Dead)(2) steve, (12) JP(7) MP(4) harsha----harshaPEAZ (Dead)(6) cheby(14) harsha(NV) harsh(3) Lycee----txjennah PE (Dead)(9) MP(2) MP--------MadamPirate PE (Dead)(8) TXJ, (16) JP(NV) MP--------SaltySteve (Dead)(4) JP------------jean15paul_PE (Dead)(4) cheby(7) harsha, (17) MP------------ChebyshevII PE (Dead)(1) JK----------------


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Dothracki PE said:


> It was later found out that the mushrooms used by the food truck were coated in a poisonous substance.


This is why I don't eat mushrooms


----------



## DLD PE

I'm looking at the lunch my wife packed in a whole different way.


----------



## DLD PE

And I wasn't joking. She REALLY put that in my lunch "box" this morning.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

EyehatethePEexam said:


> which part of Iowa are you in? We do a lot of work there.


Eastern. I work in illnois.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

DuranDuran said:


> View attachment 21183
> 
> I'm looking at the lunch my wife packed in a whole different way.


idk what this is


----------



## DLD PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> idk what this is


It's instant spicy noodles - shrimp flavor. Literally in my lunch "box" this morning. Wife packed it last night.


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

vhab49_PE said:


> Eastern. I work in illnois.


Gotcha. We have a branch in Dubuque I spend a fair amount of time at. Cedar Rapids and Davenport as well, but I pretty much never get there.


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

harshaPEAZ said:


> My next target would be @JayKay PE and @beccabun PE if I survive.... just saying ....thanks


I should have listened... @Dothracki PE I placeholder vote for @beccabun PE, though I'm flexible to switch to JK if the mass prefers.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

***Status Update***

The following players are cleared townie:

@JayKay PE 
@RBHeadge PE 
@BlueBlueprint_PE 
@beccabun PE 
Do not vote for any of the above, if you do, we'll know you're mafia. (@EyehatethePEexam, your post above came as I was typing this, so you get a free pass to change your vote)

The leaves the following players as unknowns and possible members of the mafia:

@NikR_PE 
@EyehatethePEexam 
@LyceeFruit PE 
Let's try to limit debate to the three players above.

The numbers are on the town's side here. As long as all of the know townies vote every remaining night then the outcome of the round is a town win.


----------



## Dothracki PE

Voting Update:

@beccabun PE (1) - Eye


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

Excellent update @RBHeadge PE therefore, @Dothracki PE I vote for @EyehatethePEexam since they voted for a confirmed townie.


----------



## Dothracki PE

Voting Update:

@beccabun PE (1) - Eye
@EyehatethePEexam (1) - Blue


----------



## txjennah PE




----------



## SaltySteve PE




----------



## LyceeFruit PE

@Dothracki PE i'm gonna vote for @EyehatethePEexam


----------



## Dothracki PE

Voting Update:

@beccabun PE (1) - Eye
@EyehatethePEexam (2) - Blue, Lycee


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

Snow/puppy update... since I’m a confirmed townie I can post puppy pics. There is just enough snow this am for the pups to get their noses wet.


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

BlueBlueprint_PE said:


> Excellent update @RBHeadge PE therefore, @Dothracki PE I vote for @EyehatethePEexam since they voted for a confirmed townie.


I was mafia the last two times, this time I am not. If the cop is still alive please investigate me.


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

@Dothracki PE I change my vote to @LyceeFruit PE after RB's analysis. I am not mafia this time.


----------



## Dothracki PE

Voting Update:

@LyceeFruit PE (1) - Eye
@EyehatethePEexam (2) - Blue, Lycee


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

EyehatethePEexam said:


> @Dothracki PE I change my vote to @LyceeFruit PE after RB's analysis. I am not mafia this time.


good choice .... now that my reasoning has been abandoned, @Dothracki PE I change my vote to @NikR_PE to spread the "love"....


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

@NikR_PE and @LyceeFruit PE were both mafia last time with me...so in either case I'm not special in being a back-to-back bad guy anymore.


----------



## Dothracki PE

Voting Update:

@LyceeFruit PE (1) - Eye
@EyehatethePEexam (1) - Lycee
@NikR_PE (1) - Blue


----------



## NikR_PE

yesterday I was torn between harsha and lycee. I guess I chose poorly.

@Dothracki PE I vote for @LyceeFruit PE


----------



## DLD PE

I'm a confirmed  , in case anyone was wondering.


----------



## Dothracki PE

Voting Update:

@LyceeFruit PE (2) - Eye, NikR
@EyehatethePEexam (1) - Lycee
@NikR_PE (1) - Blue


----------



## txjennah PE

EyehatethePEexam said:


> @NikR_PE and @LyceeFruit PE were both mafia last time with me...so in either case I'm not special in being a back-to-back bad guy anymore.


Oh yeah I've been Mafia twice in a row before, lol.


----------



## txjennah PE

But it's always fun to be like, "HOW CAN I BE MAFIA AGAIN, WHAT ARE THE ODDS? ¯\_(ツ)_/¯"


----------



## JayKay PE

O HEY. CONFIRMED TOWNIE? TIME TO SHOW PICS OF MY NEW ROOMMATE


----------



## JayKay PE

HIS NAME IS ODIN


----------



## JayKay PE

I LOVE HIM SO MUCH


----------



## JayKay PE

@Dothracki PE i vote for @NikR_PE


----------



## txjennah PE

Baby kittttyyyyyyyy


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

JayKay PE said:


> I LOVE HIM SO MUCH
> 
> View attachment 21193


cute! he looks as big as my pups!


----------



## Dothracki PE

Voting update:

@LyceeFruit PE (2) - Eye, NikR
@NikR_PE (2) - Blue, JK
@EyehatethePEexam (1) - Lycee


----------



## beccabun PE

Did someone call for a tie maker???? 
@Dothracki PE i vote for @EyehatethePEexam


----------



## Dothracki PE

Voting update:

@LyceeFruit PE (2) - Eye, NikR
@NikR_PE (2) - Blue, JK
@EyehatethePEexam (2) - Lycee, becca


----------



## SaltySteve PE

@Dothracki PE I vote for @EyehatethePEexam


----------



## JayKay PE

BlueBlueprint_PE said:


> cute! he looks as big as my pups!


He’s a solid boi. 15lbs.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

@Dothracki PE I vote for @LyceeFruit PE . My vote can still be changed.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

This whole thing is sus.
@Dothracki PE you keep ignoring me but I vote for @RBHeadge PE again. How can he confirm himself as a townie.


----------



## Dothracki PE

Voting update:

@LyceeFruit PE (3) - Eye, NikR, RBH
@NikR_PE (2) - Blue, JK
@EyehatethePEexam (3-1) - Lycee, becca, salty 
@RBHeadge PE (-1) - JP


----------



## RBHeadge PE




----------



## DLD PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> This whole thing is sus.
> @Dothracki PE you keep ignoring me but I vote for @RBHeadge PE again. How can he confirm himself as a townie.


----------



## JayKay PE

Have another cat pic


----------



## Dothracki PE

JayKay PE said:


> Have another cat picView attachment 21206


NSFW


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

well it's entirely too cold here for me to wear anything but sweatpants and sweatshirts, so i don't get to show off any tatts, but here is my work buddy... (technically i guess 3 of them are in the pic)... but this one is the 45 lb lap dog.... i suppose it could be worse!


----------



## Dothracki PE

30 minute warning


----------



## Dothracki PE

Time!


----------



## Dothracki PE

Final vote:

@LyceeFruit PE (3) - Eye, NikR, RBH
@NikR_PE (2) - Blue, JK
@EyehatethePEexam (2) - Lycee, becca

As the gang all shook off the crazy events that just happened at lunch, they started to take a look at some of the work happening around them in the woods. "This is just a travesty and we need to do something about this, they are removing a lot of trees to make room for a parking lot", said @JayKay PE. " Don't it always seem to go, that you don't know what you got till it's gone", said @NikR_PE, quoting an old hit song. They walked by several workers with chainsaws in cherry pickers slowly cutting the trees up in sections. "Notice that is how you stay safe when removing trees", said @blybrook PE, "Its safer to work from the top down cutting the tree into smaller pieces, rather than cutting the whole tree down at once. It also makes it easier to dispose of the tree." The group all stared at the giant yellow machine just a few feet away that the workers were shoving branches of the trees into and they came out in chips. "Don't worry, the wood los are sent to a limber mill and are being repurposed as building materials and the wood chips are repurposed for many things including mulch and paper products", @Roarbark explained as he joined the group after the events at lunchtime.

Everyone still shuddered at the terrifying machine making a lot of noise turning the chunks of wood into thousands of tiny pieces and reminded of nightmares from watching Fargo as a kid. Suddenly there was a large cracking sound behind the group and a tree started falling towards them, crushing @LyceeFruit PE under the large trunk. It seems someone in the group had stolen a chainsaw and cut down a tree while the group was distracted by the woodchipper.

Detectives later found that on their person was a union card and a letter with instructions to sabotage the wood cutting efforts, which seemed to have backfired on them.

@LyceeFruit PE was lynched by the engineers, they were in fact a union rat and the last one alive.

Town wins!!!

Role Summary
Union Rats: @jean15paul_PE, @MadamPirate PE, @LyceeFruit PE
Medic: @txjennah PE
OSHA Inspector: @DuranDuran
Engineers: Everyone else


----------



## NikR_PE

Woohoo


----------



## NikR_PE

Thanks for modding @Dothracki PE . Even though my job is office bound i could live the real engineering life via your stories.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

GG


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Thanks for modding @Dothracki PE


----------



## DLD PE

Good game all!


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

@LyceeFruit PE ...I guess a pinky promise isn’t sacred anymore


----------



## DLD PE

@Dothracki PE great modding and storytelling. Thanks!


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Def concerned I was gonna be chipped again lol


----------



## JayKay PE

Dothracki PE said:


> NSFW


I WAS TOTES WEARING SHORTS. I am just super bad at taking leg pics. But they keep @tj_PE happy, so I try


----------



## Dothracki PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> Def concerned I was gonna be chipped again lol


It was total coincidence that you were lynched at the point I mentioned a woodchipper in the story that I wrote before we started. I was going to change it to death by the woodchipper but I just stuck with the original script.


----------



## txjennah PE

Great job with modding, @Dothracki PE ! That round was a lot of fun.

@LyceeFruit PE you were maf but didn't post a pic of Moo when we asked?!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

gg all

great modding @Dothracki PE


----------



## JayKay PE

Thanks, @Dothracki PE! Wish there was more Scabby in every single update, but I guess I'm the only one who is a fan of super gross looking inflatable rodents!


----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ

Dothracki PE said:


> Final vote:
> 
> @LyceeFruit PE (3) - Eye, NikR, RBH
> @NikR_PE (2) - Blue, JK
> @EyehatethePEexam (2) - Lycee, becca
> 
> As the gang all shook off the crazy events that just happened at lunch, they started to take a look at some of the work happening around them in the woods. "This is just a travesty and we need to do something about this, they are removing a lot of trees to make room for a parking lot", said @JayKay PE. " Don't it always seem to go, that you don't know what you got till it's gone", said @NikR_PE, quoting an old hit song. They walked by several workers with chainsaws in cherry pickers slowly cutting the trees up in sections. "Notice that is how you stay safe when removing trees", said @blybrook PE, "Its safer to work from the top down cutting the tree into smaller pieces, rather than cutting the whole tree down at once. It also makes it easier to dispose of the tree." The group all stared at the giant yellow machine just a few feet away that the workers were shoving branches of the trees into and they came out in chips. "Don't worry, the wood los are sent to a limber mill and are being repurposed as building materials and the wood chips are repurposed for many things including mulch and paper products", @Roarbark explained as he joined the group after the events at lunchtime.
> 
> Everyone still shuddered at the terrifying machine making a lot of noise turning the chunks of wood into thousands of tiny pieces and reminded of nightmares from watching Fargo as a kid. Suddenly there was a large cracking sound behind the group and a tree started falling towards them, crushing @LyceeFruit PE under the large trunk. It seems someone in the group had stolen a chainsaw and cut down a tree while the group was distracted by the woodchipper.
> 
> Detectives later found that on their person was a union card and a letter with instructions to sabotage the wood cutting efforts, which seemed to have backfired on them.
> 
> @LyceeFruit PE was lynched by the engineers, they were in fact a union rat and the last one alive.
> 
> Town wins!!!
> 
> Role Summary
> Union Rats: @jean15paul_PE, @MadamPirate PE, @LyceeFruit PE
> Medic: @txjennah PE
> OSHA Inspector: @DuranDuran
> Engineers: Everyone else


Good game everyone and great modding @Dothracki PE! Thanks for making my death so adventurous.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

I'm up to mod next round, but I wouldn't be able to start the game til next week.

Who's in?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

In!


----------



## Dothracki PE

I am in @MadamPirate PE


----------



## beccabun PE

MadamPirate PE said:


> I'm up to mod next round, but I wouldn't be able to start the game til next week.
> 
> Who's in?


In


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

In


----------



## txjennah PE

in!


----------



## JayKay PE

If game is next week; I'm out. Got another class/training that runs solid from 9:30 am to 6:00 pm.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

I think I'm going to sit out this one.


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

In!


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

You can use me as NPC, especially if @DuranDuran ends up in a chipper lol


----------



## DLD PE

Honest, classy Duran is in!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

in


----------



## Roarbark

In if it's next week. I've been very afk lately. Trying to be responsible and take care of other life things.


----------



## SaltySteve PE

IN!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ

Out


----------



## NikR_PE

MadamPirate PE said:


> I'm up to mod next round, but I wouldn't be able to start the game til next week.
> 
> Who's in?


In


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

I'm really excited for a @MadamPirate PE story


----------



## LyceeFruit PE




----------



## chart94 PE

MadamPirate PE said:


> I'm up to mod next round, but I wouldn't be able to start the game til next week.
> 
> Who's in?


In!


----------



## NikR_PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> View attachment 21235


Moo
@MadamPirate PE i vote for @LyceeFruit PE


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

We are remodeling our bathroom and have people coming in and out of the house most of the day. Timber is our reactive/protective pup. He was an a$$ Monday (demo day 1) ... yesterday was better. But he still stood guard... quietly, thankfully. He’s watching through the door (gated with a baby gate to keep him contained) making sure no one gets too close while I attempt to work. It’s gonna be a long couple weeks.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

I've got everyone who has said In so far.

Someone drag some noobs in!


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Hey @Dothracki PE are you still waiting on NJ/NY?


----------



## Dothracki PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> Hey @Dothracki PE are you still waiting on NJ/NY?


I think I'll hold off on NJ unless I really need it. I got my NY license number on 2/2 and paper license in the mail last week


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Dothracki PE said:


> I think I'll hold off on NJ unless I really need it. I got my NY license number on 2/2 and paper license in the mail last week


Huzzah!

I applied for and got my license in a northeastern state yesterday lol


----------



## chart94 PE

BlueBlueprint_PE said:


> We are remodeling our bathroom and have people coming in and out of the house most of the day. Timber is our reactive/protective pup. He was an a$$ Monday (demo day 1) ... yesterday was better. But he still stood guard... quietly, thankfully. He’s watching through the door (gated with a baby gate to keep him contained) making sure no one gets too close while I attempt to work. It’s gonna be a long couple weeks.
> View attachment 21240


Awwww heeler?! I got a blue heeler. Sweet boys, very loyal.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

chart94 said:


> Awwww heeler?! I got a blue heeler. Sweet boys, very loyal.


PICTURE


----------



## chart94 PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> PICTURE


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

chart94 said:


> View attachment 21269


Loyal they are! We have two! True to their breed to the core. Love them to pieces.


----------



## chart94 PE

BlueBlueprint_PE said:


> Loyal they are! We have two! True to their breed to the core. Love them to pieces.


Def velcro dogs lol i think grayson (mines name) is a tad defective cause he loves to lounge around. He does get spurts of energy where he runs around the room in circles and loves to play tug but other than that he isn't crazy energetic as I have seen with others when I was looking at rescues/researching them. At the dog park he will run around for 5 mins and then is like I'm done. I have had him since he was 1 and now he is 4 so its not age lol


----------



## MadamPirate PE

There are townsfolk (townies), and Mafia members. Townsfolk are going to try to eliminate the Mafia with extreme prejudice before the Mafia eliminates them. The game ends when either all of the Mafia is eliminated (town wins), or there are fewer townsfolk than Mafia members (Mafia wins). The game ends when either all of the Mafia is eliminated (town wins), or there are fewer townsfolk than Mafia members (Mafia wins).

The Mafia members are going to privately tell me who they would like to eliminate during the night. I will reveal to everyone what happened the next morning. Night eliminated players will not have their role revealed.

In addition to regular townsfolk and members of the Mafia, there is a Doctor and a Cop. The Doctor can choose someone to “save” during the night; if they choose the same person the Mafia choose, then that player will escape being eliminated that night. The Cop can “investigate” players during the day. The Doctor and Cop are on the same side as the town.

During the day, everybody (Townsfolk and Mafia) will publicly vote for a person to sacrifice; I will eliminate the person with the most votes at the end of the day and reveal what their role was.

The Mafia members know who each other are, but no one knows anyone else’s role except me. I have sent more specific instructions to the members of the Mafia, the Doctor, and the Cop. If you did not receive a PM from me, then you are a regular townsfolk.

You may use this thread to vote and post about the game. Anyone (playing or not playing, eliminated or not) can use this thread to speculate, discuss, accuse, or otherwise participate in the game; just please make sure to follow regular EB forum guidelines.

To vote on a person to eliminate, mention me ( @MadamPirate PE ) in a post on this thread and tell me specifically that 1) you are voting and 2) the username of the person you are voting to eliminate. Please submit your votes by *9:00 pm Eastern Time* each day; I will count votes after that time as being for the next day.

Your vote only counts if you are playing and not yet eliminated. If there is a tie for most votes, I will pick one of the voted users at random; or have a best 2/3 rock paper scissors match. If there are no votes, I will pick a person at random (i.e. role will not matter) to eliminate; suffice it to say it’s in both groups’ best interest to vote for at least one person.

The first vote will take place tonight on Monday, February 22nd.

For reference, the players in this round are:

@ChebyshevII PE @Dothracki PE @beccabun PE @EyehatethePEexam @txjennah PE @BlueBlueprint_PE @DuranDuran @RBHeadge PE @Roarbark @SaltySteve @NikR_PE @chart94


----------



## Dothracki PE




----------



## chart94 PE

@Dothracki PE you maf? interesting gif choice....


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

Another round of being a townie ... here we go!


----------



## Dothracki PE

chart94 said:


> @Dothracki PE you maf? interesting gif choice....


Nah, just reliving my high school nights and weekends playing Xbox. I am a lone sheep townie until I find the herd.


----------



## Dothracki PE

Random name picker chooses my vote today. @MadamPirate PE I vote for @SaltySteve


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Vote update:
1 x @SaltySteve (doth)


----------



## SaltySteve PE

Are we doing the mandatory voting thing?


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Dothracki PE said:


> Random name picker chooses my vote today. @MadamPirate PE I vote for @SaltySteve
> 
> View attachment 21290


Always a good choice.


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

chart94 said:


> Def velcro dogs lol i think grayson (mines name) is a tad defective cause he loves to lounge around. He does get spurts of energy where he runs around the room in circles and loves to play tug but other than that he isn't crazy energetic as I have seen with others when I was looking at rescues/researching them. At the dog park he will run around for 5 mins and then is like I'm done. I have had him since he was 1 and now he is 4 so its not age lol


Both of mine love to run and play, but they are also perfectly content sitting at my feet all day while I work. As long as they are close to me, they don't care what they're doing! I think this breed is the definition of Velcro dogs.


----------



## Roarbark

chart94 said:


> View attachment 21269


WHAT A GOOD BOY


----------



## Roarbark

Hi everyone! Good to be back, having minor withdrawals after missing the last 2 rounds.


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

Roarbark said:


> Hi everyone! Good to be back, having minor withdrawals after missing the last 2 rounds.


Did you get a welcome back- you're mafia message?


----------



## SaltySteve PE

Dothracki PE said:


> Random name picker chooses my vote today. @MadamPirate PE I vote for @SaltySteve
> 
> View attachment 21290


Since there are no other votes, @MadamPirate PE I vote for @Dothracki PE out of self preservation.


----------



## Roarbark

Dothracki PE said:


> Random name picker chooses my vote today. @MadamPirate PE I vote for @SaltySteve
> 
> View attachment 21290


"Winner"

@EyehatethePEexam Nope, and hopefully I don't get a welcome back, the town is lynching you message later either. 
Sheesh though. Everyone has different profile pics now. Are those cement cores of some type? Permeable pavement samplers?


----------



## MadamPirate PE

SaltySteve said:


> Are we doing the mandatory voting thing?


Today you slide, tomorrow is when I start counting.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

vote update:
1x @SaltySteve (doth)
1x @Dothracki PE (steve)


----------



## LyceeFruit PE




----------



## DoctorWho-PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> View attachment 21292


Moo seems wary. Or is she just portraying the thug life?


----------



## chart94 PE

Im voting for @SaltySteve for no other reason than a blind shot in the dark.


----------



## chart94 PE

chart94 said:


> Im voting for @SaltySteve for no other reason than a blind shot in the dark.


@MadamPirate PE


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

vhab49_PE said:


> Moo seems wary. Or is she just portraying the thug life?


She was wary lol


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

vhab49_PE said:


> Moo seems wary. Or is she just portraying the thug life?


----------



## MadamPirate PE

vote update:
2x @SaltySteve (doth, chart)
1x @Dothracki PE (steve)


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Time


----------



## MadamPirate PE

@SaltySteve was lynched by the townsfolk. He was a townie.

Remaining players: @ChebyshevII PE @Dothracki PE @beccabun PE @EyehatethePEexam @txjennah PE @BlueBlueprint_PE @DuranDuran @RBHeadge PE @Roarbark @NikR_PE @chart94 

I'll write a story in the morning, folks. Hubs' uncle passed away today.


----------



## Dothracki PE

MadamPirate PE said:


> @SaltySteve was lynched by the townsfolk. He was a townie.
> 
> Remaining players: @ChebyshevII PE @Dothracki PE @beccabun PE @EyehatethePEexam @txjennah PE @BlueBlueprint_PE @DuranDuran @RBHeadge PE @Roarbark @NikR_PE @chart94
> 
> I'll write a story in the morning, folks. Hubs' uncle passed away today.





Shit, sorry townsfolk I messed up, I will do better not to trust random name pickers again. I haven't seen any posts from a few people today, which is out of character. I've got my eyes on some of you.

Also my condolences to MisterPirate. Losing family is tough.


----------



## Roarbark

Are we not doing the inactive vote counts for yourself thing this round? @MadamPirate PE Or was first round "free"?


----------



## SaltySteve PE

MadamPirate PE said:


> vote update:
> 2x @SaltySteve (doth, chart)
> 1x @Dothracki PE (steve)


@Dothracki PE & @chart94 y'all need better role models.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Roarbark said:


> Are we not doing the inactive vote counts for yourself thing this round? @MadamPirate PE Or was first round "free"?





MadamPirate PE said:


> Today you slide, tomorrow is when I start counting.


----------



## DLD PE

MadamPirate PE said:


> @SaltySteve was lynched by the townsfolk. He was a townie.
> 
> 
> 
> I'll write a story in the morning, folks. Hubs' uncle passed away today.



@MadamPirate PE , sorry for your loss!


----------



## txjennah PE

I'm so sorry about your husband's uncle @MadamPirate PE 

Sorry for being inactive everyone, yesterday was not a good work day.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> View attachment 21293


Total thug life in floral hoodie.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

(Last night's story)
Each of you are dropped off by your parents for sleep away camp. Some are excited, some are bored, others are terrified. The camp counselors get each of you registered and assigned to a cabin, where your camp shirts are waiting on your beds. Everyone drops off their backpacks and sleeping bags, and gets changed into their camp shirt. 

The first day is full of signing up for activities, tours for the new guests, and being reunited with friends from summers past for the returning guests. Dinner is uneventful - grilled hot dogs, chips, and banana pudding for dessert. A campfire is started, and and everyone goes to hang out around it. People tell silly ghost stories and roast marshmallows. 

@SaltySteve stands up, and declares it is his turn to tell a story.

"So, I heard there's a monster living in these woods, who likes to prey on teenagers. Every year, someone goes missing from the camp, never to be seen again. Last year, the most beautiful girl in camp disappeared. And her cabinmate was discovered with her throat slashed, in her bed!" The other campers boo at @SaltySteve, throwing popcorn at him. "I'm serious! You guys should totally believe me!" he insists, getting more riled up. He paces in front of the fire, gesticulating wildly, not paying attention to where he is going. He trips and goes headfirst into the fire. There is horror and the counselors pull him out quickly, trying to see if he's okay. Unfortunately, he took a rogue branch to the eyeball and straight into his brain, killing him instantly.

(This morning's story)
After the incident at the bonfire, the counselors sent everyone to their cabins. Talking went on for several hours, before all the counselors demanded lights out and that everyone go to bed. 

The next morning, a bugle sounded and a cheerful, "Good morning, campers!" came over the sound system. @vhab49_PE woke up, and noticed her cabinmate @beccabun PE hadn't stirred yet. "Hey, new girl. You have to get up with the bugle goes off, they get really cranky if you don't." Vhab stood and stretched, grabbing her hairbrush and starting to brush out her hair. "Hey, come on, I know it's tough the first day, but it's really fun here." Vhab walked over to Becca, and reached out to shake her awake. Becca seemed - squisher than she should have been. Vhab pulled the blanket back and realized becca's bed was stuffed. There was a note on the pillow.

"She's the first, she won't be the last."

Vhab screamed, and the counselors came running. She pointed at the note on the bed, before dissolving into tears. 

@beccabun PE was taken by the mafia. 

Remaining players:
@ChebyshevII PE @Dothracki PE @EyehatethePEexam @txjennah PE @BlueBlueprint_PE @DuranDuran @RBHeadge PE @Roarbark @NikR_PE @chart94


----------



## DLD PE

@MadamPirate PE I vote for Chart.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

vote update:
1 x @chart94 (duran)


----------



## chart94 PE

DuranDuran said:


> @MadamPirate PE I vote for Chart.


i am not maf. This would be another poor townie getting lynched.


----------



## SaltySteve PE

MadamPirate PE said:


> vote update:
> 2x @SaltySteve (doth, chart)
> 1x @Dothracki PE (steve)




Going with my previous assumptions in games past.... I'm going to wager a bet that either @Dothracki PE or @chart94 is mafia.


----------



## DLD PE

SaltySteve said:


> Going with my previous assumptions in games past.... I'm going to wager a bet that either @Dothracki PE or @chart94 is mafia.


I would wager one of the two should be investigated, the latter before the former.


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

Not much going on yet today.... completely random voting - @MadamPirate PE I vote for @RBHeadge PE 
up for change as the day progresses...


----------



## MadamPirate PE

vote update:
1 x @chart94 (duran)
1 x @RBHeadge PE (blue)


----------



## RBHeadge PE

BlueBlueprint_PE said:


> Not much going on yet today.... completely random voting - @MadamPirate PE I vote for @RBHeadge PE
> up for change as the day progresses...


Run the RNG again dude.

@MadamPirate PE I vote for @BlueBlueprint_PE


----------



## Dothracki PE

I am going to vote today based on the general understanding that @RBHeadge PE is often unknown in the rare event they are in fact mafia until day 3 or 4. So based on the voting today, I am going to side with @RBHeadge PE and vote for @BlueBlueprint_PE, @MadamPirate PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE

vote update:
1 x @chart94 (duran)
1 x @RBHeadge PE (blue)
2 x @BlueBlueprint_PE (rbh, doth)


----------



## SaltySteve PE

Dothracki PE said:


> I am going to vote today based on the general understanding that @RBHeadge PE is often unknown in the rare event they are in fact mafia until day 3 or 4. So based on the voting today, I am going to side with @RBHeadge PE and vote for @BlueBlueprint_PE, @MadamPirate PE


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

Dothracki PE said:


> I am going to vote today based on the general understanding that @RBHeadge PE is often unknown in the rare event they are in fact mafia until day 3 or 4. So based on the voting today, I am going to side with @RBHeadge PE and vote for @BlueBlueprint_PE, @MadamPirate PE


not exactly sure how that equates to a vote for me.... but okay....


----------



## beccabun PE

MadamPirate PE said:


> "She's the first, she won't be the last."
> 
> Vhab screamed, and the counselors came running. She pointed at the note on the bed, before dissolving into tears.
> 
> @beccabun PE was taken by the mafia.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

BlueBlueprint_PE said:


> not exactly sure how that equates to a vote for me.... but okay....


blame it on your new icon


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

LyceeFruit PE said:


> blame it on your new icon


to be fair... i updated my icon prior to starting the round.


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

@MadamPirate PE i change my vote to @Dothracki PE cuz voting for me after a clear random vote is sus....


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

@MadamPirate PE I also vote for @Dothracki PE because they voted out a townie.


----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ

SaltySteve said:


> Going with my previous assumptions in games past.... I'm going to wager a bet that either @Dothracki PE or @chart94 is mafia.


I feel everytime....


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Yeah, I'm getting serious maf vibes from @Dothracki PE.

@MadamPirate PE that's my vote.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

vote update:
1 x @chart94 (duran)
2 x @BlueBlueprint_PE (rbh, doth)
3 x @Dothracki PE (blue, eye, chebs)


----------



## txjennah PE

@MadamPirate PE I vote for @BlueBlueprint_PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE

vote update:
1 x @chart94 (duran)
3 x @BlueBlueprint_PE (rbh, doth, txj)
3 x @Dothracki PE (blue, eye, chebs)


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

txjennah PE said:


> @MadamPirate PE I vote for @BlueBlueprint_PE


I am not maf....I'm just a camper trying not to get taken by the maf. 


RBHeadge PE said:


> Run the RNG again dude.
> 
> @MadamPirate PE I vote for @BlueBlueprint_PE


there you go... i changed my vote, you don't have to cast a spiteful vote for me...


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

I'm still here. Even though I'm not playing


----------



## RBHeadge PE

@MadamPirate PE I vote for @Dothracki PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE

vote update:
1 x @chart94 (duran)
2 x @BlueBlueprint_PE (doth, txj)
3 x @Dothracki PE (blue, eye, chebs, rbh)


----------



## chart94 PE

I will pile on as i have been working all day. @Dothracki PE @MadamPirate PE


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

For the record... if the camp counselors acted like these guys.... i'd probably want to be taken out by the maf...


----------



## Roarbark

Shit, gotta vote! @MadamPirate PE I vote for @EyehatethePEexam because they didn't answer my question about their profile picture, and because it won't actually affect the vote.


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

Roarbark said:


> Shit, gotta vote! @MadamPirate PE I vote for @EyehatethePEexam because they didn't answer my question about their profile picture, and because it won't actually affect the vote.


just made it!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

time


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

Shit, gotta vote! @MadamPirate PE I vote for @EyehatethePEexam because they didn't answer my question about their profile picture, and because it won't actually affect the vote

they are road cores. Nothing special about them, I just didn’t have many pics to choose from on my work computer.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Final vote:
1 x @chart94 (duran)
2 x @BlueBlueprint_PE (doth, txj)
5 x @Dothracki PE (blue, eye, chebs, rbh, chart)
1 x @EyehatethePEexam (roar)


----------



## Roarbark

EyehatethePEexam said:


> Shit, gotta vote! @MadamPirate PE I vote for @EyehatethePEexam because they didn't answer my question about their profile picture, and because it won't actually affect the vote
> 
> they are road cores. Nothing special about them, I just didn’t have many pics to choose from on my work computer.


Thank you, I retract my vote (even though it's past time).


----------



## MadamPirate PE

That evening, the counselors got all the teenagers calmed down and to bed. The staff had run the kids ragged, hoping they'd sleep hard tonight after the kidnapping this morning. They moved @vhab49_PE into a cabin with @JayKay PE and @tj_PE, because she was too scared to be alone. 

The counselors went about their evening routine, calling lights out early for the campers. They themselves went to bed not long after, exhausted after dealing with upset teenagers. Around 3 AM, a shriek bellowed through the campground from the boy's cabins. @jean15paul_PE had been woken from a dead sleep by an attacker, but JP was strong and was able to fight them off. JP threw a bedsheet over his attacker, and @blybrook PE helped hold the attacker down as they called for help. As the camp staff ran in, one of them kicked a knife that the attacker must have dropped when he tried to take JP. 

The group huddled around the attacker and pulled off the sheet. @Dothracki PE was underneath it, dressed all in black. He hissed menacingly at everyone and lunged for the knife. The way his eyes changed and his teeth elongated during the hiss startled everyone, and he was able to grab the knife. @Dothracki PE hissed again, then drew the knife across his own throat, slicing it open and killing himself.

@Dothracki PE was mafia.

Remaining players: @ChebyshevII PE @EyehatethePEexam @txjennah PE @BlueBlueprint_PE @DuranDuran @RBHeadge PE @Roarbark @NikR_PE @chart94


----------



## txjennah PE

Since I voted with a now confirmed maf, I want to make it very clear that I initially aligned my vote with other people, but missed the giant voting bloc where everyone changed votes.


----------



## SaltySteve PE

MadamPirate PE said:


> @Dothracki PE was mafia.


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

yay! we got a maf!!!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

While all the commotion with @Dothracki PE was occuring, a figure slipped into @EyehatethePEexam and @Road Guy's cabin. These two slept like the dead, so it was easy for the figure to abduct @EyehatethePEexam while they were sleeping. RG snored loudly while Eye's heels dragged along the floor. 

The next morning, the bugle goes off. RG shoots a look at Eye's bed, and sees they aren't there - RG shrugs and goes to brush his teeth before breakfast, it's pancake day! 

At breakfast, the counselors do a headcount and find they're short another camper. The staff tries to contain their panic, but the teenagers become uneasy. The kids are hustled through breakfast and out to activities, and half the staff members go looking for Eye. Eye isn't found before lunchtime, and the head counselor writes their name down to call their parents.


@EyehatethePEexam was abducted by the mafia. 

Remaining players: @ChebyshevII PE @txjennah PE @BlueBlueprint_PE @DuranDuran @RBHeadge PE @Roarbark @NikR_PE @chart94


----------



## RBHeadge PE

We learned a lot from yesterday's vote.

*Critical Votes:*
@ChebyshevII PE and @RBHeadge PE cast critical votes against the mafia. They have positive and deliberate positive WPA. We can assume that they are townies.
@txjennah PE in retrospect cast a critical vote with to save a mafia. However its possible that her vote was in ignorance. So while her WPA is negative, I'm not sure I believe that number... for now.

*Inferential Votes by mafia:*
@Dothracki PE was quick to jump on my retaliatory vote for @BlueBlueprint_PE. This implies that @BlueBlueprint_PE is townie. Further @BlueBlueprint_PE was the first to vote for a mafia. Both are circumstantial but combined it makes for a safe assumption that @BlueBlueprint_PE is townie.

*tl;dr*
townie++

blue
cheby
rbh
neutral

duran
chart
roar
nikr
txjen


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

I wish I understood @RBHeadge PE 's WPA math
.... quantitatively.
I feel like I understand it qualitatively.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> I wish I understood @RBHeadge PE 's WPA math
> .... quantitatively.
> I feel like I understand it qualitatively.


Right?


----------



## txjennah PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> We learned a lot from yesterday's vote.
> 
> *Critical Votes:*
> @ChebyshevII PE and @RBHeadge PE cast critical votes against the mafia. They have positive and deliberate positive WPA. We can assume that they are townies.
> @txjennah PE in retrospect cast a critical vote with to save a mafia. However its possible that her vote was in ignorance. So while her WPA is negative, I'm not sure I believe that number... for now.
> 
> *Inferential Votes by mafia:*
> @Dothracki PE was quick to jump on my retaliatory vote for @BlueBlueprint_PE. This implies that @BlueBlueprint_PE is townie. Further @BlueBlueprint_PE was the first to vote for a mafia. Both are circumstantial but combined it makes for a safe assumption that @BlueBlueprint_PE is townie.
> 
> *tl;dr*
> townie++
> 
> blue
> cheby
> rbh
> neutral
> 
> duran
> chart
> roar
> nikr
> txjen


I made my vote based on your initial vote, then wasn't able to check the game until it was too late.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

txjennah PE said:


> I made my vote based on your initial vote, then wasn't able to check the game until it was too late.


That what I figured too, hence the disclaimer on the WPA number.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> I wish I understood @RBHeadge PE 's WPA math
> .... quantitatively.
> I feel like I understand it qualitatively.





vhab49_PE said:


> Right?







__





Win probability added - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org





Moves that help the town get a positive score. Move that help the mafia get a negative score. I need to reiterate every day based on new information. The trick is knowing what are critical moves and what are incidental moves. Not every vote on every day gets included. Some moves only get a fractional score.

I also have to prepare different WPA calculations for different audiences. The townie thread gets the full analysis. The public forum gets a different version that excludes embargoed information. I often have to avoid saying or including certain bits of information to protect the identities of special characters. and occasional known townies. I do this sort of thing at work... a lot.

And this is before I start including other kinds of inferential analysis!


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

chart94 said:


> @Dothracki PE you maf? interesting gif choice....


seems that the gif choice was a telling sign...


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

MadamPirate PE said:


> While all the commotion with @Dothracki PE was occuring, a figure slipped into @EyehatethePEexam and @Road Guy's cabin. These two slept like the dead, so it was easy for the figure to abduct @EyehatethePEexam while they were sleeping. RG snored loudly while Eye's heels dragged along the floor.
> 
> The next morning, the bugle goes off. RG shoots a look at Eye's bed, and sees they aren't there - RG shrugs and goes to brush his teeth before breakfast, it's pancake day!
> 
> At breakfast, the counselors do a headcount and find they're short another camper. The staff tries to contain their panic, but the teenagers become uneasy. The kids are hustled through breakfast and out to activities, and half the staff members go looking for Eye. Eye isn't found before lunchtime, and the head counselor writes their name down to call their parents.
> 
> 
> @EyehatethePEexam was abducted by the mafia.
> 
> Remaining players: @ChebyshevII PE @txjennah PE @BlueBlueprint_PE @DuranDuran @RBHeadge PE @Roarbark @NikR_PE @chart94


Blood out blood in...even I was surprised I wasn't mafia this time.


----------



## Dothracki PE

BlueBlueprint_PE said:


> seems that the gif choice was a telling sign...


I realized that afterwards... it's been a long time since I played GTA San Andreas


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

Seems no one wants to cast the first vote today.... I have a meeting this afternoon, so I'm not sure how much I'll be on. For now @MadamPirate PE I vote for @Roarbark as the last minute vote for @EyehatethePEexam may have been a pre-cursor to last night's Maf Kill....

though my mind may still be changed...


----------



## MadamPirate PE

vote update:
1 x @Roarbark (blue)


----------



## Roarbark

@MadamPirate PE I vote for @txjennah PE for now. Hopefully I'll have time later check if there's more developments.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

vote update:
1 x @Roarbark (blue)
1 @txjennah PE (roar)


----------



## txjennah PE

@MadamPirate PE I vote for @Roarbark


----------



## MadamPirate PE

vote update:
2 x @Roarbark (blue, txj)
1 x @txjennah PE (roar)


----------



## DLD PE

@MadamPirate PE I vote for @Roarbark.


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

txjennah PE said:


> @MadamPirate PE I vote for @Roarbark


hmmm... a retaliatory vote...???? sus.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

vote update:
3 x @Roarbark (blue, txj, DLD)
1 x @txjennah PE (roar)


----------



## txjennah PE

BlueBlueprint_PE said:


> hmmm... a retaliatory vote...???? sus.


Not sure why it is suspicious. I was going to vote for him anyway since you're supposedly a confirmed townie.


----------



## NikR_PE

@MadamPirate PE i vote for @Roarbark


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

txjennah PE said:


> Not sure why it is suspicious. I was going to vote for him anyway since you're supposedly a confirmed townie.


just checking....


----------



## MadamPirate PE

vote update:
4 x @Roarbark (blue, txj, DLD, nik)
1 x @txjennah PE (roar)


----------



## Dothracki PE

MadamPirate PE said:


> vote update:
> 3 x @Roarbark (blue, txj, DLD)
> 1 x @txjennah PE (roar)


Lol @LyceeFruit PE's nickname for @DuranDuran prevails


----------



## Roarbark

Oi. Guess I'm being voted out of summer camp. 
@Dothracki PE what's DLD from?


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Dothracki PE said:


> Lol @LyceeFruit PE's nickname for @DuranDuran prevails


DLD isn't from me


----------



## DLD PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> DLD isn't from me


I thought you came up with it.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

DuranDuran said:


> I thought you came up with it.


Idk what it even means


----------



## DLD PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> Idk what it even means


"Dirty Lying Duran." It was when I was mafia.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

@MadamPirate PE I random vote for @DuranDuran .


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Fwiw, it was Totally random. It's time for puppy training class.


----------



## Dothracki PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> @SaltySteve can you mark Dirty Lying@DuranDuran as maf in your sheet plz


I think this was the start of it


----------



## MadamPirate PE

vote update:
4 x @Roarbark (blue, txj, DLD, nik)
1 x @txjennah PE (roar)
1 x @DuranDuran (rbh)


----------



## MadamPirate PE

time


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Throughout the day, the campers traded whispers about what was going on. @jean15paul_PE was super popular of course, after word spread that he managed to fight off the attacker. However, he exaggerated when he said @Dothracki PE had stabbed himself in the chest, and blood had SPRAYED everywhere. Some of the girls giggled, and talked about how cute he was.

Near dinner time, a truck pulled up to the campsite. @LyceeFruit PE and her trusty sidekick Marcie Moo emerged from the truck. Lycee grabbed a backpack out of the cab and headed in to talk to the head of the camp. Tonight was Cooking Over an Open Fire, so all the campers saw this mysteriously badass lady arrive. Really, it was Please Don't Charcoal Your Food night, and counselors were prepared with fire extinguishers.

@squaretaper LIT AF PE whispered to a group gathered near him, "Hey, I know who that is. That's the famous LyceeFruit, who is a monster hunter! And her sweet doggo, Marcie Moo, who isn't afraid of anything!" The whispers spread through the teenagers, and they were all craning their necks to see if they could get a glimpse of the monster hunter. A famous person was among them, they were so excited!

LyceeFruit stalked back out of the cabin, heading to her truck to get a tub of supplies out. The counselors tried to keep the teenagers focused on dinner and songs, but as Lycee walked back and forth, they realized it was hopeless. They gave the teenagers directions not to get in her way and not to talk to her, and let them speculate amongst themselves why she was here. She brought crate after crate out of the truck, her trusty mini-cow trotting along by her side. She never spared a glance for the teenagers. Once the truck was mostly unloaded, she began opening the crates and pulling out equipment. Night vision cameras, trip wires, laser sights, salt, a shotgun, and finally a ratty old journal.

@squaretaper LIT AF PE practically squealed in delight when he saw Lycee pull out the journal. "That's her hunting log! She keeps documentation of every monster she's caught in it, and how to get rid of them! Oh my gosh, maybe there is a real monster in these woods and she's going to capture it!" Square continued to rattle on, a fanboy at heart. Lycee continued to ignore the children, and flipped through her journal. After finding the page she wanted, she sat quietly for a few minutes and read. Nodding to herself, she rose from where she was sitting on the front bumper of the truck and headed toward the back of the cabins, with Marcie hot on her heels. The director of the camp came out, and told the teenagers they had a guest tonight. They were forbidden from heading into the forest at the back of the cabins, as their guest was doing some experiments. Disobedience would mean immediate expulsion from camp.

As far as the campers could see, Lycee disappeared for the rest of the evening. The counselors got them herded back to their cabins, and told them to go to bed. Of course, it took the campers a while to settle down and head to sleep, but they eventually all made it to dreamland. Meanwhile, Lycee was setting up her tools, getting ready to catch the monster preying on the children here. She sat down in a camp chair, Marcie at her feet, and placed the shotgun in her lap.

She awoke from a doze after one of her tripwire alarms had been set off. It was set off in the wrong direction though - from the cabins to the woods, not the other way around. She grumbled about teenagers sneaking out and got up to reset it. As she was resetting the tripwire, she felt a presence behind her. Utilizing her family's gifts, she managed to get out of the way as the creature struck. She kicked it in the shin, before giving it a solid uppercut beneath the chin. The creature fell, and she blasted it with the shotgun. The shotgun was enough to stun it, and she managed to get the monster tied up before it could recover. She dragged it to her truck, and tossed it in a larger chest that was empty. She padlocked it and dusted her hands off before returning to her watch post.

LyceeFruit managed to capture @Roarbark. @Roarbark was mafia.

Remaining players: @ChebyshevII PE @txjennah PE @BlueBlueprint_PE @RBHeadge PE @NikR_PE @chart94 @DuranDuran


----------



## DLD PE

DLD must have died somewhere lol.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

DuranDuran said:


> DLD must have died somewhere lol.


Fixed! Sorry!


----------



## Roarbark

You think a CHEST can hold me?


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Roarbark said:


> You think a CHEST can hold me?
> 
> View attachment 21331


If it is the right one.... Yes.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

MadamPirate PE said:


> ... @jean15paul_PE was super popular of course, after word spread that he managed to fight off the attacker. ... Some of the girls giggled, and talked about how cute he was. ....



Saving for posterity!


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

MadamPirate PE said:


> *Utilizing her family's gifts*, she managed to get out of the way as the creature struck.



Intriguing


----------



## MadamPirate PE

@LyceeFruit PE dozed off in her chair again, shotgun balanced in her lap. She awoke to the sounds of Marcie barking furiously at the forest. Lycee lept to her feet, squinting at the feet disappearing into the forest. She sighed and called Marcie back to her. "Well, that answers that question. I've got another one on my hands. How many are there!?"

Lycee went to peek into the cabins, and crossed campers off her list. She sighed when she saw an empty bed in a cabin, the bedding on the floor and the other camper still sound asleep.

@BlueBlueprint_PE was abducted by the mafia. 

Remaining players: @ChebyshevII PE @txjennah PE @DuranDuran @RBHeadge PE @NikR_PE @chart94


----------



## MadamPirate PE

@ChebyshevII PE and @chart94, you must vote today or you will be eliminated tonight.


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

ghosted again!!!


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Only time Marcie is a good guard dog.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> Only time Marcie is a good guard dog.


Well, I mean, she has to be. You're a cryptozoologist, after all!


----------



## txjennah PE

@MadamPirate PE I vote for @RBHeadge PE , but that vote is subject to change with any additional data.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

vote update:
1 x @RBHeadge PE (txj)


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

I vote for @MadamPirate PE


----------



## NikR_PE

txjennah PE said:


> @MadamPirate PE I vote for @RBHeadge PE , but that vote is subject to change with any additional data.


That dosent make sense. Unless you know something we dont.
@MadamPirate PE i vote for @txjennah PE 
I may change this if she provides more info.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> I vote for @MadamPirate PE


Denied.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

vote update:
1 x @RBHeadge PE (txj)
1 x @txjennah PE (nik)


----------



## txjennah PE

NikR_PE said:


> That dosent make sense. Unless you know something we dont.
> @MadamPirate PE i vote for @txjennah PE
> I may change this if she provides more info.


I don't have any solid information, but here's why I voted the way I did. Like I said, I'm open to changing my vote with additional data.

What gave me pause is how RB announced that @BlueBlueprint_PE is very likely townie, since Blue was the first to cast the vote for dothracki. Then RB mentioned that his in-depth analysis is saved for the townie chat. Well, Blue cast the first vote for roar yesterday - so this was either a really good guess or there was additional info that led them to casting that vote. But instead, RB randomly votes for Duran, after everyone else voted against roar? And this especially doesn't make sense if there is a townie chat, since usually everyone in the townie chat votes for the same target once it's established. And wouldn't Blue presumably be in that townie chat? 

Idk, I could be reading this incorrectly, but it strikes me as suspicious and is all I have at the moment.


----------



## DLD PE

txjennah PE said:


> But instead, RB randomly votes for Duran, after everyone else voted against roar?


True. I don't know why @RBHeadge PE would "random" vote at this point. He has not officially declared himself a townie.

I'm a regular townie.


----------



## txjennah PE

DuranDuran said:


> True. I don't know why @RBHeadge PE would "random" vote at this point. He has not officially declared himself a townie.
> 
> I'm a regular townie.


To be fair, RB did say he was townie since he changed his vote at the last minute to doth. So that action, plus voting for you yesterday rather than roar, makes me suspicious.


----------



## DLD PE

txjennah PE said:


> To be fair, RB did say he was townie since he changed his vote at the last minute to doth. So that action, plus voting for you yesterday rather than roar, makes me suspicious.


RB never publicly declared himself a townie. He is letting his voting record speak for itself.

The afternoon of Day 2, @ChebyshevII PE voted for @Dothracki PE to make it 3-2 (Doth vs Blue) giving Doth the most votes. You voted less than 10 mins later for @BlueBlueprint_PE to tie it up 3-3, which is most suspicious. @RBHeadge PE then switched his vote to Doth, and then Chart voted late but RBH had already cast the deciding vote.

My only guess is RBH's vote for me was just random, otherwise maybe a tactic to get me more into the discussion, since I've been relatively quiet this round.

For the time being, @MadamPirate PE I vote for @txjennah PE until further info arises.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

vote update:
1 x @RBHeadge PE (txj)
2 x @txjennah PE (nik, me2)


----------



## txjennah PE

DuranDuran said:


> RB never publicly declared himself a townie. He is letting his voting record speak for itself.
> 
> The afternoon of Day 2, @ChebyshevII PE voted for @Dothracki PE to make it 3-2 (Doth vs Blue) giving Doth the most votes. You voted less than 10 mins later for @BlueBlueprint_PE to tie it up 3-3, which is most suspicious. @RBHeadge PE then switched his vote to Doth, and then Chart voted late but RBH had already cast the deciding vote.
> 
> My only guess is RBH's vote for me was just random, otherwise maybe a tactic to get me more into the discussion, since I've been relatively quiet this round.
> 
> For the time being, @MadamPirate PE I vote for @txjennah PE until further info arises.


From RB's post yesterday: 
"
*Critical Votes:*
"@ChebyshevII PE and @RBHeadge PE cast critical votes against the mafia. They have positive and deliberate positive WPA. We can assume that they are townies."

I voted based on RB's because, assuming he was townie, I trusted his analysis. RB rarely votes day 1. Monday was a bad day and I wasn't able to check in frequently, so I missed the voting change.


----------



## txjennah PE

Also, I just want to point out that roar targeted me yesterday. Yes, I know mafia target one another during some games to fool townies, but I was already under suspicion for my voting record on Day 1. I'm not maf.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

txjennah PE said:


> @MadamPirate PE I vote for @RBHeadge PE , but that vote is subject to change with any additional data.


I _thought _I made it clear yesterday that I am a townie.



txjennah PE said:


> Well, Blue cast the first vote for roar yesterday - so this was either a really good guess or there was additional info that led them to casting that vote. .... And wouldn't Blue presumably be in that townie chat?



It was a good guess. A mafia member was not found via investigation yesterday. @BlueBlueprint_PE is not in the townie PM. Her alignment was derived and investigations could be better spent elsewhere. He was given information outside of the official PM chat.



txjennah PE said:


> But instead, RB randomly votes for Duran, after everyone else voted against roar?


I didn't need to pile on roar. His fate was sealed whether I knew is alignment or not. I choose to cast a vote to perturb the system and see what shakes out the next day.



txjennah PE said:


> And this especially doesn't make sense if there is a townie chat, since usually everyone in the townie chat votes for the same target once it's established.


This is normally the case. However people outside the townie thread tend to pile on too without any information. When you think about it, the most a properly run townie thread could have had last night was three living players (cop, and two townies) since one of the investigations found a mafia or day 1 or 2. The least it could have had last night was one living player.

I'll post my reads shortly.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> It was a good guess. A mafia member was not found via investigation yesterday. @BlueBlueprint_PE is not in the townie PM. His alignment was derived and investigations could be better spent elsewhere. He was given information outside of the official PM chat.


she


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

LyceeFruit PE said:


> she


 i was gonna let it slide ... it's so hard to tell on there!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> she


Sorry. fixt above.


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

RBHeadge PE said:


> Sorry. fixt above.


no harm no foul....


----------



## RBHeadge PE

*Critical Votes:*
Day 2
@ChebyshevII PE and @RBHeadge PE cast critical votes against the mafia. They have positive and deliberate positive WPA is +1. We can assume that they are townies.
@txjennah PE in retrospect cast a critical vote with to save a mafia. However its possible that her vote was in ignorance. Her WPA is -1.

Day 3
@BlueBlueprint_PE cast the first vote for a mafia. This in and of itself doesn't rank as critical in my system but it fits the narrative.
@txjennah PE casts the critical vote for a mafia. It's retaliatory and only the second vote, but it counts as positive WPA. Her net WPA is zero.

*Inferential Votes by mafia:*
Day 2
@Dothracki PE was quick to jump on my retaliatory vote for @BlueBlueprint_PE. This implies that @BlueBlueprint_PE is townie. Further @BlueBlueprint_PE was the first to vote for a mafia. Both are circumstantial but combined it makes for a safe assumption that @BlueBlueprint_PE is townie.

Day 3
@Roarbark votes for @txjennah PE when he in on the block. It's a major negative value move for the mafia to try to set up a tie with one of their own when only two remains, and so many active townies are around. Implies @txjennah PE is town.

*tl;dr*
townie++

cheby
rbh
townie+

txjen
neutral

duran
chart
nikr

If I had to guess then it's chart, duran, or nikr.

Meanwhile, I've had to put on a suit for the first time in 51 weeks and need to record some stuff for work. _I can happily report that it is looser than the last time I wore it._ I'll be OOC now through 7PM.


----------



## DLD PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> If I had to guess then it's chart, duran, or nikr.


It's not me.

@MadamPirate PE , based on the latest analysis, I change my vote to @chart94 .


----------



## txjennah PE

@MadamPirate PE I withdraw my vote for @RBHeadge PE for now.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

1 x @txjennah PE (nik)
1 x @chart94 (DD)


----------



## MadamPirate PE

I've decided that further games I mod that @LyceeFruit PE isn't playing in, shall be the continuing adventures of LyceeFruit, Cryptozoologist.


----------



## NikR_PE

@MadamPirate PE i change my vote to @chart94


----------



## MadamPirate PE

2 x @chart94 (DD, nik)


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> she


It would be nice to have public facing pronouns as part of your profile.
... As an optional field


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

MadamPirate PE said:


> I've decided that further games I mod that @LyceeFruit PE isn't playing in, shall be the continuing adventures of LyceeFruit, Cryptozoologist.


I interpret this as @MadamPirate PE volunteering to mod everytime @LyceeFruit PE is not playing.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Win probability added - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moves that help the town get a positive score. Move that help the mafia get a negative score. I need to reiterate every day based on new information. The trick is knowing what are critical moves and what are incidental moves. Not every vote on every day gets included. Some moves only get a fractional score.
> 
> I also have to prepare different WPA calculations for different audiences. The townie thread gets the full analysis. The public forum gets a different version that excludes embargoed information. I often have to avoid saying or including certain bits of information to protect the identities of special characters. and occasional known townies. *I do this sort of thing at work... a lot.*
> 
> And this is before I start including other kinds of inferential analysis!


^emphasis added

The more I lean about @RBHeadge PE the more scared of him I become. I'm glad he's one of the good guys.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> I interpret this as @MadamPirate PE volunteering to mod everytime @LyceeFruit PE is not playing.


I'll mod even when she is playing, but I am liking this story thread I'm working on!


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

jean15paul_PE said:


> It would be nice to have public facing pronouns as part of your profile.
> ... As an optional field


seems pretty much the only place you can put it is where we all put much more entertaining info....


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

LyceeFruit PE said:


> she





BlueBlueprint_PE said:


> i was gonna let it slide ... it's so hard to tell on there!


Hah! I'm glad I'm not the only one who made this mistake. (not glad for the mistake, glad I'm not the only one).

And based on most recent data... @MadamPirate PE I will follow the current crowd and vote @chart94 for now.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Vote update:
3 x @chart94 (DD, nik, chebs)


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Hah! I'm glad I'm not the only one who made this mistake. (not glad for the mistake, glad I'm not the only one).
> 
> And based on most recent data... @MadamPirate PE I will follow the current crowd and vote @chart94 for now.



 i mean, i could use a red heeler since pink/red equates to girl and blue equates to boy... but i don't own a red heeler, only 2 blues. 

and ... now that i'm  i can post more puppy pics..


----------



## RBHeadge PE

@MadamPirate PE I also voting for @chart94


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Vote update:
4 x @chart94 (DD, nik, chebs, rbh)


----------



## chart94 PE

Big mistake guys.


----------



## chart94 PE

Did not expect this kind of week at work... its a building on fire...with the chair on fire... im on fire... lol but i am getting it done lol


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

chart94 said:


> Did not expect this kind of week at work... its a building on fire...with the chair on fire... im on fire... lol but i am getting it done lol


i feel you...


----------



## txjennah PE

Do we have any evidence for chart?

I'm not convinced.


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

chart94 said:


> Big mistake guys.


  is that a threatening "big mistake guys" ... or a "don't kill me please" ... I could read it either way... but ima ghost so....


----------



## DLD PE

I'm not in the "confirmed townie" group, so I'm basing my vote on RB's analysis.


----------



## chart94 PE

Its you about to kill a townie


----------



## chart94 PE

i mean... i guess you would have to have trust @txjennah PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE

40 mins.


----------



## txjennah PE

Is...anyone in a townie chat?


----------



## txjennah PE

My vote is not changing anything so @MadamPirate PE , I vote for @chart94


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Vote update:
5 x @chart94 (DD, nik, chebs, rbh, txj)


----------



## MadamPirate PE

time


----------



## NikR_PE

chart94 said:


> Did not expect this kind of week at work... its a building on fire...with the chair on fire... im on fire... lol but i am getting it done lol


"As long as your computer is not on fire you can work". - Management probably


----------



## MadamPirate PE

While the campers were distracted during the day, @LyceeFruit PE decided to scout the forest, to figure out where these monsters might be coming from. She and her trusty cow Marcie spent hours tracing footprints and trails through the forest. She'd find dead ends, or teenagers who had snuck off to make out. She shooed the kids back to the main part of camp, and continued looking.

"Stop there, and let me correct it... I wanna live a life from a new perspective..." she sang under her breath, as she headed back to the camp. She reset the trip alarms as the campers were gathered for dinner and evening activities. She fed herself and Marcie moo from a cooler in her truck, and decides she's going to position herself in another area near the cabins tonight.

Campers get settled in, and Lycee takes a nap during the early part of the evening. A whine from Moo wakes her up, and she shakes the grogginess from her body. She stands and stretches, and decides to do the rounds of the cabins. She can hear snoring from some of the cabins, but the gentle breeze through the campground obscures any other sounds. As Lycee reaches the far end of the cabins, she can hear screaming from the area where she set up her position from the evening. She races back that direction, only to see @chart94's feet disappearing into the forest. She skids to a stop at the edge of the forest, not wanting to enter it at night.

@chart94 was normal townsfolk.

Remaining players: @ChebyshevII PE @txjennah PE @DuranDuran @RBHeadge PE @NikR_PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Heh, edited because I used the wrong terminology.


----------



## txjennah PE

ughhhhh I fucking knew it


----------



## DLD PE

Ok who's in the townie thread?!?


----------



## chart94 PE

Told you guys.. hurt dead camper


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

txjennah PE said:


> Is...anyone in a townie chat?





DuranDuran said:


> Ok who's in the townie thread?!?


Negative here....


----------



## NikR_PE

BlueBlueprint_PE said:


> Negative here....


I am not.


----------



## DLD PE

@MadamPirate PE I vote for @RBHeadge PE until I'm convinced there is a real townie thread.


----------



## DLD PE

@MadamPirate PE , I change my vote to @NikR_PE until further notice.


----------



## txjennah PE

@MadamPirate PE I vote for @RBHeadge PE


----------



## txjennah PE

@DuranDuran I am not in a townie thread.


----------



## DLD PE

Fair enough. At this point, there would have been a minimum 3 players in the townie thread.

@MadamPirate PE I vote for @RBHeadge PE


----------



## txjennah PE

I reached out to a couple of people last night who had been night killed. Those people were not in townie threads when they presumably would be.


----------



## NikR_PE

@MadamPirate PE i vote for @RBHeadge PE . Hopefully things get clear by evening


----------



## MadamPirate PE

(Sorry guys, on a conference call still. Working on the story, but I'll give you the results.

@DuranDuran was abducted by the Mafia.

Remaining players: @ChebyshevII PE @txjennah PE @RBHeadge PE @NikR_PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE

vote update:
2 x @RBHeadge PE (txj, Nik, )


----------



## DLD PE

Anyone who is (or was) in a legitimate townie thread, now is your time to speak up.


----------



## DLD PE

The story is, Duran was abducted after being too confused about the situation, and didn't know is own name anymore (DuranDuran, DLDuran, DLD, DD, ME2.....) 

Also


----------



## MadamPirate PE

After @chart94's demise, LyceeFruit grumbles and regroups. She resets her traps, and decides to climb the tree near the center of the camp to watch. All remains quiet until just before dawn. Lycee climbs down from the tree, stretching her legs and surveying the camp. She notices one of the campers is up early, so she proceeds to disassemble her traps for the day. 

While Lycee diassembles her traps, @DuranDuran is sleepwalking near the edge of the forest. He wanders just inside and back out a few times, stumbling over tree limbs and kicking piles of leaves. He wanders a little too far into the forest, and never comes back out. Lycee doesn't notice his abduction, due to disarming traps. Marcie barks in @DuranDuran's direction, but Lycee shushes her so she doesn't wake the other campers.


----------



## DLD PE

MadamPirate PE said:


> After @chart94's demise, LyceeFruit grumbles and regroups. She resets her traps, and decides to climb the tree near the center of the camp to watch. All remains quiet until just before dawn. Lycee climbs down from the tree, stretching her legs and surveying the camp. She notices one of the campers is up early, so she proceeds to disassemble her traps for the day.
> 
> While Lycee diassembles her traps, @DuranDuran is sleepwalking near the edge of the forest. He wanders just inside and back out a few times, stumbling over tree limbs and kicking piles of leaves. He wanders a little too far into the forest, and never comes back out. Lycee doesn't notice his abduction, due to disarming traps. Marcie barks in @DuranDuran's direction, but Lycee shushes her so she doesn't wake the other campers.


Thanks for trying to wake/save me, Moo! I was too tired from studying and was dreaming about a make-believe townie thread I must have heard about somewhere.


----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ

Not playing but here for the twists and turns and amazing story lineup


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Standard Friday disclaimer: Day time vote will occur, then pause for the weekend. Nightkill will occur Monday morning.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

DuranDuran said:


> Fair enough. At this point, there would have been a minimum 3 players in the townie thread.
> 
> @MadamPirate PE I vote for @RBHeadge PE


_deep sigh_

Again:



RBHeadge PE said:


> This is normally the case. However people outside the townie thread tend to pile on too without any information. When you think about it,* the most a properly run townie thread could have had last night was three living players (cop, and two townies) since one of the investigations found a mafia or day 1 or 2. The least it could have had last night was one living player.*


This sequence isn't that hard to follow.
Day 1 (or 2): townie cleared (or mafia found)
Day 2 (or 1): mafia found (or townie found) 
Night 2: mafia lynch
Day 3: If *cop=alive* then townie cleared; *else* town scratches its head and takes a random shot
Day 4: see day three


----------



## RBHeadge PE

I have to work under the assumption that the game effectively ends tonight. We, the town, of which I am a vanilla townie member, have to lynch a townie tonight or its over for us.

By the rationale gameplay numbers and POE there is only one logical person who could be the last mafia. But if the mafia ever voted against their interests, or got stuck in a bad vote, then the game theory breaks down and I have to go with my gut. My gut is usually wrong (see: last night).


----------



## DLD PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> _deep sigh_
> 
> Again:
> 
> 
> This sequence isn't that hard to follow.
> Day 1 (or 2): townie cleared (or mafia found)
> Day 2 (or 1): mafia found (or townie found)
> Night 2: mafia lynch
> Day 3: If *cop=alive* then townie cleared; *else* town scratches its head and takes a random shot
> Day 4: see day three


I understand, but I'm dead so no need to convince me, since my vote no longer counts.  

The curious thing though, is earlier in the round you implied information shared publicly is different than information shared privately (i.e. in a "confirmed" townie thread). However, no other camper in this story (dead or alive, and I've asked around) has mentioned being a part of a confirmed townie thread. That has everyone suspicious. It might be useful to remaining townies to explain why dead, confirmed townies aren't part of the "townie" thread. 

To the town: @RBHeadge PE plays a clean game, and if he declares he's town, you can pretty much bank on it, so there really is one remaining possible mafia member (assuming your game theory holds).


----------



## txjennah PE

<retracted>


----------



## txjennah PE

@MadamPirate PE I retract my vote for @RBHeadge PE for the time being, subject to change if any additional data surfaces.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

vote update:
1 x @RBHeadge PE (Nik, )


----------



## DLD PE

@MadamPirate PE , my ghost retracts my vote against @RBHeadge PE for the time being.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

vote update:
1 x @RBHeadge PE (Nik)


----------



## DLD PE

Post deleted, since things are starting to make more sense.

I will revert to RBH's earlier analysis when he said there are three remaining mafia possibilities. 2 are dead, so you guys can figure it out from here.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Are dead townies allowed to reveal if they are in a chat? 
I thought you can't reveal any non-public info after you're dead.


----------



## DLD PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> Are dead townies allowed to reveal if they are in a chat?
> I thought you can't reveal any non-public info after you're dead.


You can't reveal your role after your dead, if it wasn't revealed publicly. For example, if the cop is unknown publicly, they can't announce their role after they're dead. You can speculate on who you think is townie/maf whether you are dead or alive. That's how I understand it.

I don't know about revealing whether or not you are in a private chat. To my knowledge, that is not against the rules.

If I have broken the rules, would the mod please let me know? If I have, I hereby take back anything I've said since this morning


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

DuranDuran said:


> You can't reveal your role after your dead, if it wasn't revealed publicly. For example, if the cop is unknown publicly, they can't announce their role after they're dead. You can speculate on who you think is townie/maf whether you are dead or alive. That's how I understand it.
> 
> I don't know about revealing whether or not you are in a private chat. To my knowledge, that is not against the rules.
> 
> If I have broken the rules, would the mod please let me know? If I have, I hereby take back anything I've said since this morning


ditto!  i've only revealed that i am not in the townie thread - take it as you wish i suppose, but i didn't think that was breaking any rules - someone please correct me if i'm wrong. either way, at this point....


----------



## MadamPirate PE

DuranDuran said:


> You can't reveal your role after your dead, if it wasn't revealed publicly. For example, if the cop is unknown publicly, they can't announce their role after they're dead. You can speculate on who you think is townie/maf whether you are dead or alive. That's how I understand it.
> 
> I don't know about revealing whether or not you are in a private chat. To my knowledge, that is not against the rules.
> 
> If I have broken the rules, would the mod please let me know? If I have, I hereby take back anything I've said since this morning


To build on this, if the cop is dead, they aren't allowed to discuss who they cleared before they died, if they did not share that information elsewhere. 

As far as revealing whether or not you're in a chat, I think that's up to the individual player if they wish to do so. I can see it as part of a strategy. But I think saying you're not in a townie thread is fair.


----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ

Pleaseee vote guys the suspense is building up on RBH and its too hard to handle for Friday. Plus I was hoping for a new game from Monday so I can be a part of this nail biting, lying, spying strategizing game once again lol


----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ

DuranDuran said:


> @MadamPirate PE , my ghost retracts my vote against @RBHeadge PE for the time being.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

harshaPEAZ said:


> Pleaseee vote guys the suspense is building up on RBH and its too hard to handle for Friday. Plus I was hoping for a new game from Monday so I can be a part of this nail biting, lying, spying strategizing game once again lol


Are you sad you didn't sign up for this week?


----------



## Roarbark

DuranDuran said:


> You can't reveal your role after your dead, if it wasn't revealed publicly. For example, if the cop is unknown publicly, they can't announce their role after they're dead. You can speculate on who you think is townie/maf whether you are dead or alive. That's how I understand it.
> 
> I don't know about revealing whether or not you are in a private chat. To my knowledge, that is not against the rules.
> 
> If I have broken the rules, would the mod please let me know? If I have, I hereby take back anything I've said since this morning


Personally I'd be against.

Case it could be abused:
Person get's night killed. Ghost says. "I was in town message group with ___________".
Ghosts are trustworthy (especially ghosts like me  ), so there's no reason for people not to trust your statement, and you're dead so there's no risk.

It's a dead player directly increasing town's win % after being killed by Mafia, which doesn't seem fair to me. Even without the second part, the knowledge that there's a voting bloc by itselfcan be useful. 

A live player in the group could say the same, but they're putting themselves at higher risk, and have to convince people they're telling the truth.


----------



## txjennah PE

@MadamPirate PE I vote for @ChebyshevII PE


----------



## RBHeadge PE

@MadamPirate PE I also vote for @ChebyshevII PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Roarbark said:


> Personally I'd be against.
> 
> Case it could be abused:
> Person get's night killed. Ghost says. "I was in town message group with ___________".
> Ghosts are trustworthy (especially ghosts like me  ), so there's no reason for people not to trust your statement, and you're dead so there's no risk.
> 
> It's a dead player directly increasing town's win % after being killed by Mafia, which doesn't seem fair to me. Even without the second part, the knowledge that there's a voting bloc by itselfcan be useful.
> 
> A live player in the group could say the same, but they're putting themselves at higher risk, and have to convince people they're telling the truth.


My argument is that you can say, "I was in the town message group." But not say "I was in the town message group with ____." 

This is akin to the rule for the mafia, where once a mafia dies, they can't rat out the rest of the maf.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

vote update:
1 x @RBHeadge PE (Nik)
2 x @ChebyshevII PE (txj, rbh)


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

@MadamPirate PE I vote @RBHeadge PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE

vote update:
2 x @RBHeadge PE (Nik, cheby)
2 x @ChebyshevII PE (txj, rbh)


----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ

MadamPirate PE said:


> Are you sad you didn't sign up for this week?


Yes... I regret my decision of trying to focus on work due to deadlines.... lol


----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ

MadamPirate PE said:


> vote update:
> 2 x @RBHeadge PE (Nik, cheby)
> 2 x @ChebyshevII PE (txj, rbh)


Just tell me just tell just tell me..... who is who hahaha


----------



## RBHeadge PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> ^emphasis added
> 
> The more I lean about @RBHeadge PE the more scared of him I become. I'm glad he's one of the good guys.


Thanks! I think.

Yeah I do a very different kind of engineering. Some days it feels like I'm not even doing engineering at all. _Although in fairness, my current job is officially mostly policy making rather than engineering. _

Many of you all here get to actually design and build things. You get to see and touch what you do. You can show your family your work. I don't have that benefit and I'm occasionally envious. Many of you stamp things everyday. I doubt I'll ever stamp anything but a PE applicant reference. And of course you all have professional knowledge that has practical everyday value. ...if I ever use my professional knowledge and experience for everyday use then something has gone very very wrong.

OTOH, back when I was doing real engineering (or rather engineering management) I've was lucky enough to work on two major projects. Both of which have been "flown". Even then I could only come within 15 feet of the first and LOL at getting my family close enough to see it with their own eyes. I wasn't around to see the second one actually built and deployed. Most nukees don't get to work on one new build!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

harshaPEAZ said:


> Pleaseee vote guys the suspense is building up on RBH and its too hard to handle for Friday. Plus I was hoping for a new game from Monday so I can be a part of this nail biting, lying, spying strategizing game once again lol


I already announced to the thread that I am not mafia.


----------



## DLD PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Thanks! I think.
> 
> Yeah I do a very different kind of engineering. Some days it feels like I'm not even doing engineering at all. _Although in fairness, my current job is officially mostly policy making rather than engineering. _
> 
> Many of you all here get to actually design and build things. You get to see and touch what you do. You can show your family your work. I don't have that benefit and I'm occasionally envious. Many of you stamp things everyday. I doubt I'll ever stamp anything but a PE applicant reference. And of course you all have professional knowledge that has practical everyday value. ...if I ever use my professional knowledge and experience for everyday use then something has gone very very wrong.
> 
> OTOH, back when I was doing real engineering (or rather engineering management) I've was lucky enough to work on two major projects. Both of which have been "flown". Even then I could only come within 15 feet of the first and LOL at getting my family close enough to see it with their own eyes. I wasn't around to see the second one actually built and deployed. Most nukees don't get to work on one new build!


I KNEW it!!!
Your "project" "flew" over American Airlines last week, near the AFB....the "cylinder" looking thing? Admit it!


----------



## DLD PE

harshaPEAZ said:


> Just tell me just tell just tell me..... who is who hahaha


"No one knew whether this one was that one... or that one was this one...or which one was what one... or what one was who." - Dr. Seuss


----------



## DLD PE

MadamPirate PE said:


> My argument is that you can say, "I was in the town message group." But not say "I was in the town message group with ____."
> 
> This is akin to the rule for the mafia, where once a mafia dies, they can't rat out the rest of the maf.


I'd be open to discuss if the rules should be clarified as to what can and can't be revealed.


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

i think the result of this game is going to be enlightening for future games...


----------



## RBHeadge PE

DuranDuran said:


> I KNEW it!!!
> Your "project" "flew" over American Airlines last week, near the AFB....the "cylinder" looking thing? Admit it!


I sincerely have no fucking clue what you're talking about.


----------



## Roarbark

Some AA pilot reported a (cylindrical) UFO flying over their plane, and the audio got released.


RBHeadge PE said:


> I sincerely have no fucking clue what you're talking about.


----------



## NikR_PE

@MadamPirate PE i change my vote to @ChebyshevII PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE

vote update:
1x @RBHeadge PE (cheby)
3 x @ChebyshevII PE (txj, rbh, nik)


----------



## DLD PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> I sincerely have no fucking clue what you're talking about.











FAA Can’t Explain Pilot’s UFO Sighting Last Weekend Over New Mexico


An American Airlines pilot reported "cruise missile type of thing moving really fast right over the top of us."




www.forbes.com





You designed something so complex, people mistake it for a UFO.


----------



## DLD PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> I sincerely have no fucking clue what you're talking about.


Dude, language! There are children around!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP




----------



## MadamPirate PE

Time.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

DuranDuran said:


> Dude, language! There are children around!


Hey, I resemble that remark.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Ok, real talk...at one point I was on the townie++ list. When/how did that change? Was it today when all the messages were going out?


----------



## MadamPirate PE

@LyceeFruit PE was angry this morning. Two campers had gone missing last night, and she blamed herself for not listening to her instincts. She was going to get to the bottom of this tonight, no matter what. She fed herself and Moo, before laying down to sleep for a few hours.

The campers went about their day, but they were subdued. Two more of their friends had gone missing, and the monster hunter lady had only caught one of the monsters. They gave her truck a wide berth, not wanting to get too close and make her angry.

The staff was shaken as well. They hadn't been able to stop the kids disappearing, and calling in the cryptozoologist seemed like it hadn't helped much. The director, @harshaPEAZ had finished calling the parents of the missing children, and sat in their office with their head in their hands.

That night, Lycee had the campers and staff condense into as few cabins as possible. She wanted to be able to protect everyone more easily, as well as make a juicier target for the creature in the forest. She assembled her traps, set Marcie on guard duty, and went up to the roof of one of the cabins to watch the forest.

As the noise in the camp quieted down, Lycee remained alert. She could hear some of the campers snoring softly, and half smiled to herself. This was the night she was going to defeat this menace. She flattened herself on the roof of the cabin, and looked through the scope of her gun. She thought she saw movement in the forest, and trained her weapon on the movement. She calmed her breathing, slowing her heartrate through another one of her family's gifts. She saw the figure step out of the forest and crouch, looking around for anyone else that might be awake while unhinging it's jaw. A soft _thump_ from her weapon, a grunt from the creature, and a _thunk_ to the forest floor, and the bright pink feather of a tranquilizer dart stuck out of the leg of the monster.

Lycee scrambled down from the roof, and Marcie paced in front of the cabins. A hand signal to Marcie kept her back, and Lycee snuck toward the creature, gun at the ready. It stirred, and she put another tranquilizer dart in it's other leg. As she got close, she saw @ChebyshevII PE lying there. She pulled flex cuffs out of her pocket and secured him, before dragging him to a second locked chest in her truck. A semi-conversation with @Roarbark told her @ChebyshevII PE was the last one, so she quietly cleaned up her traps and packed.

When the campers and staff woke up the next morning, there was no sign of Lycee. A note sat on @harshaPEAZ's desk, with information about Lycee's fee and where to wire it.

The townsfolk win!




@NikR_PE was the doctor.
@EyehatethePEexam was the cop.
@Roarbark @Dothracki PE @ChebyshevII PE were mafia.


----------



## DLD PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Ok, real talk...at one point I was on the townie++ list. When/how did that change? Was it today when all the messages were going out?


I think everyone today was townie++ at one point or another.
I dunno. Ask Moo. She's better at this than I am.


----------



## DLD PE

Good game all! Great writing/modding Ty!


----------



## txjennah PE

Yessssss great game everyone. Thank you for modding @MadamPirate PE 

And just to be clear to everyone, when I reached out to people last night, I wasn't asking specifics of how many townies were in a thread. I was just asking to verify the existence of one.

@ChebyshevII PE Ultimately, it came down to the fact that I've seen you exhibit townie++behavior as maf before


----------



## Dothracki PE

Good game all, I'm glad I got killed early. I probably worked 60 hours this week and had a backed up drain line today. I need a drink or 20. Props to @ChebyshevII PE for carrying the mafia on his back to a near win.


----------



## Roarbark

MadamPirate PE said:


> @LyceeFruit PE was angry this morning. Two campers had gone missing last night, and she blamed herself for not listening to her instincts. She was going to get to the bottom of this tonight, no matter what. She fed herself and Moo, before laying down to sleep for a few hours.
> 
> The campers went about their day, but they were subdued. Two more of their friends had gone missing, and the monster hunter lady had only caught one of the monsters. They gave her truck a wide berth, not wanting to get too close and make her angry.
> 
> The staff was shaken as well. They hadn't been able to stop the kids disappearing, and calling in the cryptozoologist seemed like it hadn't helped much. The director, @harshaPEAZ had finished calling the parents of the missing children, and sat in their office with their head in their hands.
> 
> That night, Lycee had the campers and staff condense into as few cabins as possible. She wanted to be able to protect everyone more easily, as well as make a juicier target for the creature in the forest. She assembled her traps, set Marcie on guard duty, and went up to the roof of one of the cabins to watch the forest.
> 
> As the noise in the camp quieted down, Lycee remained alert. She could hear some of the campers snoring softly, and half smiled to herself. This was the night she was going to defeat this menace. She flattened herself on the roof of the cabin, and looked through the scope of her gun. She thought she saw movement in the forest, and trained her weapon on the movement. She calmed her breathing, slowing her heartrate through another one of her family's gifts. She saw the figure step out of the forest and crouch, looking around for anyone else that might be awake while unhinging it's jaw. A soft _thump_ from her weapon, a grunt from the creature, and a _thunk_ to the forest floor, and the bright pink feather of a tranquilizer dart stuck out of the leg of the monster.
> 
> Lycee scrambled down from the roof, and Marcie paced in front of the cabins. A hand signal to Marcie kept her back, and Lycee snuck toward the creature, gun at the ready. It stirred, and she put another tranquilizer dart in it's other leg. As she got close, she saw @ChebyshevII PE lying there. She pulled flex cuffs out of her pocket and secured him, before dragging him to a second locked chest in her truck. A semi-conversation with @Roarbark told her @ChebyshevII PE was the last one, so she quietly cleaned up her traps and packed.
> 
> When the campers and staff woke up the next morning, there was no sign of Lycee. A note sat on @harshaPEAZ's desk, with information about Lycee's fee and where to wire it.
> 
> The townsfolk win!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @NikR_PE was the doctor.
> @EyehatethePEexam was the cop.
> @Roarbark @Dothracki PE @ChebyshevII PE were mafia.


Not sure how wise it is to trust the semi-word of a monster. 

TO BE CONTINUED....... 

Good game everyone. You campers have some special ops training.


----------



## txjennah PE

Lots of good old fashioned  team work


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

Excellent game!!! Loved the storyline!


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

Great storytelling! If you guys stop taking me out so early I will be sure to create a confirmed townie thread next time.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Great writing @MadamPirate PE . Hoping you continue the story


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

DuranDuran said:


> I'd be open to discuss if the rules should be clarified as to what can and can't be revealed.


My understanding of the rules. After you're dead, you can still participate and speculate. But if you *know* any *facts* that are non-public (your role, roles of others, anything revealed in private chat), you can't reveal that. That intel died with you.


----------



## chart94 PE

Great game!!


----------



## chart94 PE




----------



## RBHeadge PE

gg all! Thanks for modding @MadamPirate PE



ChebyshevII PE said:


> Ok, real talk...at one point I was on the townie++ list. When/how did that change? Was it today when all the messages were going out?


@txjennah PE was the MVP on this one.


----------



## txjennah PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> gg all! Thanks for modding @MadamPirate PE
> 
> 
> @txjennah PE was the MVP on this one.


It was definitely a group effort!


----------



## JayKay PE

*wanders into thread*


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Who's up for another round? Any volunteers to mod?


----------



## JayKay PE

I'm not going to mod again until @vhab49_PE can play.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I'm increasingly busy lately, I think I'll sit out this next round.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

JayKay PE said:


> I'm not going to mod again until @vhab49_PE can play.


I mean, I could play, but I would be worse than normal. And I SHOULD focus on studying. Ugh.


----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ

MadamPirate PE said:


> @LyceeFruit PE was angry this morning. Two campers had gone missing last night, and she blamed herself for not listening to her instincts. She was going to get to the bottom of this tonight, no matter what. She fed herself and Moo, before laying down to sleep for a few hours.
> 
> The campers went about their day, but they were subdued. Two more of their friends had gone missing, and the monster hunter lady had only caught one of the monsters. They gave her truck a wide berth, not wanting to get too close and make her angry.
> 
> The staff was shaken as well. They hadn't been able to stop the kids disappearing, and calling in the cryptozoologist seemed like it hadn't helped much. The director, @harshaPEAZ had finished calling the parents of the missing children, and sat in their office with their head in their hands.
> 
> That night, Lycee had the campers and staff condense into as few cabins as possible. She wanted to be able to protect everyone more easily, as well as make a juicier target for the creature in the forest. She assembled her traps, set Marcie on guard duty, and went up to the roof of one of the cabins to watch the forest.
> 
> As the noise in the camp quieted down, Lycee remained alert. She could hear some of the campers snoring softly, and half smiled to herself. This was the night she was going to defeat this menace. She flattened herself on the roof of the cabin, and looked through the scope of her gun. She thought she saw movement in the forest, and trained her weapon on the movement. She calmed her breathing, slowing her heartrate through another one of her family's gifts. She saw the figure step out of the forest and crouch, looking around for anyone else that might be awake while unhinging it's jaw. A soft _thump_ from her weapon, a grunt from the creature, and a _thunk_ to the forest floor, and the bright pink feather of a tranquilizer dart stuck out of the leg of the monster.
> 
> Lycee scrambled down from the roof, and Marcie paced in front of the cabins. A hand signal to Marcie kept her back, and Lycee snuck toward the creature, gun at the ready. It stirred, and she put another tranquilizer dart in it's other leg. As she got close, she saw @ChebyshevII PE lying there. She pulled flex cuffs out of her pocket and secured him, before dragging him to a second locked chest in her truck. A semi-conversation with @Roarbark told her @ChebyshevII PE was the last one, so she quietly cleaned up her traps and packed.
> 
> When the campers and staff woke up the next morning, there was no sign of Lycee. A note sat on @harshaPEAZ's desk, with information about Lycee's fee and where to wire it.
> 
> The townsfolk win!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @NikR_PE was the doctor.
> @EyehatethePEexam was the cop.
> @Roarbark @Dothracki PE @ChebyshevII PE were mafia.


It started with excitement to see I was part of the story and then ....So basically I am paying all the bills ...how lol  I so wanted RBH to be a mafia tho .....


----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ

RBHeadge PE said:


> Who's up for another round? Any volunteers to mod?


I wanted to but have a death in family so a feeling little blah... would be loggin in to read the stories for a distraction...gg all and great modding @MadamPirate PE


----------



## DLD PE

I'm out for the next round.


----------



## beccabun PE

in


----------



## Dothracki PE

I'm in or I can mod if needed but I will need some time to write some of the story so it would start next week. I just thought of a theme that might work or it could just turn into unorganized chaos.


----------



## DLD PE

Dirty, lying, honest, classy Duran is willing to be a NPC.


----------



## txjennah PE

I'm in!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

I'm in if we start next week


----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ

I am in if we start next week


----------



## NikR_PE

Dothracki PE said:


> I'm in or I can mod if needed but I will need some time to write some of the story so it would start next week. I just thought of a theme that might work or it could just turn into unorganized chaos.


I am in for next week.


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

In for next week


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

in


----------



## Dothracki PE

So far I have 8 players with @BlueBlueprint_PE, @EyehatethePEexam, @NikR_PE, @harshaPEAZ, @MadamPirate PE, @txjennah PE, @beccabun PE, @RBHeadge PE (I assume you are in),

NPC: @DuranDuran

Anyone else interested? @tj_PE, @JayKay PE, @vhab49_PE, @LyceeFruit PE, @squaretaper LIT AF PE, @blybrook PE, @Roarbark, @chart94, @Road Guy, @TrickShotG, @SaltySteve, @CUniverse, @jean15paul_PE


----------



## Roarbark

In like flynn. But maybe not terribly active.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Out


----------



## chart94 PE

Dothracki PE said:


> So far I have 8 players with @BlueBlueprint_PE, @EyehatethePEexam, @NikR_PE, @harshaPEAZ, @MadamPirate PE, @txjennah PE, @beccabun PE, @RBHeadge PE (I assume you are in),
> 
> NPC: @DuranDuran
> 
> Anyone else interested? @tj_PE, @JayKay PE, @vhab49_PE, @LyceeFruit PE, @squaretaper LIT AF PE, @blybrook PE, @Roarbark, @chart94, @Road Guy, @TrickShotG, @SaltySteve, @CUniverse, @jean15paul_PE


Sure


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Out. TWO MONTHS. Registered today. Eww.


----------



## blybrook PE

Still out as active player. Feel free to use me as a NPC.


----------



## JayKay PE

Is this for a next week start, @Dothracki PE ? If it is, I'll be in, but I might be super busy based on the fact that I'm drowning right now at work, but need a distraction.


----------



## Dothracki PE

JayKay PE said:


> Is this for a next week start, @Dothracki PE ? If it is, I'll be in, but I might be super busy based on the fact that I'm drowning right now at work, but need a distraction.


Yes we will start next week on Monday March 8th.


----------



## JayKay PE

Dothracki PE said:


> Yes we will start next week on Monday March 8th.


Okay. I'll let you know by Friday if I'm in or not. Have off the next two Fridays followed by a week of training again, so it might be a situation that if I don't get everything done this week and it spills into next, I'm gonna be fuuuuuuucked.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Next week is pretty busy but I'm in. You shouldn't expect to see me much during business hours.


----------



## NikR_PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Next week is pretty busy but I'm in. You shouldn't expect to see me much during business hours.


Sus


----------



## SaltySteve PE

Dothracki PE said:


> So far I have 8 players with @BlueBlueprint_PE, @EyehatethePEexam, @NikR_PE, @harshaPEAZ, @MadamPirate PE, @txjennah PE, @beccabun PE, @RBHeadge PE (I assume you are in),
> 
> NPC: @DuranDuran
> 
> Anyone else interested? @tj_PE, @JayKay PE, @vhab49_PE, @LyceeFruit PE, @squaretaper LIT AF PE, @blybrook PE, @Roarbark, @chart94, @Road Guy, @TrickShotG, @SaltySteve, @CUniverse, @jean15paul_PE


I'm out for a couple rounds, I'm taking the exam a week from today and then I'm headed to Hawaii to commemorate my passing/failing with scuba, alcohol, and sun.

Y'all have fun.

Edit** With Duran and I out, you guys are going to have to pick someone new for your rando lynching! Ha.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

vhab49_PE said:


> Out. TWO MONTHS. Registered today. Eww.


Registered for what? your exam?


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> Registered for what? your exam?


si


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> Registered for what? your exam?





LyceeFruit PE said:


> si


What she said.


----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ

I also registered and should study now.... I guess its time lol


----------



## Dothracki PE

harshaPEAZ said:


> I also registered and should study now.... I guess its time lol


You can do it!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Out, but make me an evil NPC please!


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

I guess I'm out


----------



## Dothracki PE

Confirming I have 11 players so far. If anyone wants to join or opt out just let me know by 8 AM Eastern Time tomorrow (March 8) 

@BlueBlueprint_PE, @EyehatethePEexam, @NikR_PE, @harshaPEAZ, @MadamPirate PE, @txjennah PE, @beccabun PE, @RBHeadge PE, @Roarbark, @chart94, @JayKay PE


----------



## JayKay PE

I was about to post today that I couldn't play, but with the amount of players, I'll make an attempt. I'm suuuuuper fucking busy this week (I have a bunch of stuff that got pushed off due to training and then I took off last Friday for Odin), but I'll play to make the numbers a bit more interesting/give the townies an advantage.


----------



## Dothracki PE

Welcome to the Food Trip Round of Mafia with 11 players.

There are foodies aka townies on a food trip and criminals aka mafia who are on a side trip (more to follow). Foodies must try to find and eliminate the criminals with extreme prejudice before they are eliminated. The game ends when either all of the Mafia is eliminated (town wins), or there are fewer townsfolk than Mafia members (Mafia wins).

*The game will start today, Monday March 8, 2021. Lynching will be allowed on the first day. Mafia can lynch the first night.*

The Mafia members are going to privately tell me who they would like to eliminate during the night. I will reveal to everyone what happened the next morning with some mediocre storytelling.

During the day, everybody (townsfolk and Mafia) will publicly vote for a person to eliminate; I will eliminate the person with the most votes at the end of the day and reveal what their role was. (Please note that narrative may follow the following morning depending on the day.)

In the event the game extends to the weekend, the game will be in extended night phase starting Friday night and resuming the Monday morning.

In addition to regular townsfolk and members of the Mafia, there is also a Doctor and an FBI Agent aka Cop. The Doctor can choose someone to “save” during the night; if they choose the same person the Mafia chose, then that player will escape elimination by the Mafia that night. The Cop can “investigate” one player each day.

The Mafia members know who each other are, but no one knows anyone else’s role except me. I will more specific instructions to the members of the Mafia, the Doctor, and the Cop. If you do not receive a PM from me within a few minutes, then you are a regular townsfolk/townie. If you're actually reading this wall of text, add a random or relevant gif to your next post and I'll like it.

To vote on a person to eliminate, mention me @Dothracki and tell me specifically that 1) you are voting and 2) the username of the person you are voting to eliminate.

Example: @Dothracki I vote for @squaretapper LIT AF PE because they're square and therefore mafia.

*Please submit your votes in this thread by 9:00 PM EST/8:00 PM Central/7:00 PM Mountain/6:00 PM Pacific Time/Whatever Roar and Bly-time*.

A couple of rules:

You may use this thread to vote and post about the game.
Anyone who is an active participant in the game can use this thread to speculate, discuss, accuse, or otherwise participate in the game; just please make sure to follow regular EB forum guidelines.
Your vote only counts if you are playing and not yet eliminated.
If there is a tie for most votes, I will pick one of the voted users at random using magical dice in a best of 5 round. 
PLEASE NOTE THAT EVERYONE IS REQUIRED TO VOTE STARTING TUESDAY. NOT VOTING WILL RESULT IN YOUR VOTE BEING CAST FOR YOURSELF. MISSING TWO VOTES IN A ROW WILL RESULT IN YOUR UNTIMELY DEATH.
Standard EB-mafia game rules apply which means PMing is allowed!!
All votes via PM will not count unless they are specifically for Mafia/Doc/Cop actions.
Votes submitted after the deadline will count towards the following day.
You are not allowed to reveal your role, privately or publicly, after you have been eliminated. You may not post screengrabs of private messages in this thread.
Please keep all trash talk in the thread and don’t take things too seriously!
For reference, the list of players in this round is: @BlueBlueprint_PE, @EyehatethePEexam, @NikR_PE, @harshaPEAZ, @MadamPirate PE, @txjennah PE, @beccabun PE, @RBHeadge PE, @Roarbark, @chart94, @JayKay PE


----------



## Dothracki PE

Roles have been sent.


----------



## JayKay PE

Yes! A normal foodie! Get to eat everything! Like stuffed brioche! Or lamb shank! Or fried then smoked chicken wings!

...I'm just listing food I've eaten in the past week. Sorry, not sorry.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

yay not maf!

There goes my diet...


----------



## chart94 PE

NO MAF!


----------



## beccabun PE




----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ




----------



## txjennah PE




----------



## NikR_PE




----------



## JayKay PE




----------



## beccabun PE

@BlueBlueprint_PE you maf?


----------



## beccabun PE

@EyehatethePEexam you maf?


----------



## beccabun PE

@harshaPEAZ you maf?


----------



## beccabun PE

@NikR_PE you maf?


----------



## beccabun PE

@MadamPirate PE you maf?


----------



## beccabun PE

@txjennah PE you maf?


----------



## beccabun PE

@RBHeadge PE you maf?


----------



## beccabun PE

@chart94 you maf?


----------



## beccabun PE

@JayKay PE you maf?


----------



## beccabun PE

@Roarbark you maf?


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

perfect! I get to be a (virtual) food junkie while i'm dieting IRL....


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

beccabun PE said:


> @BlueBlueprint_PE you maf?


nope... just getting my stretchy pants ready!


----------



## DLD PE

beccabun PE said:


> @JayKay PE you maf?


No I'm not.


----------



## chart94 PE

beccabun PE said:


> @chart94 you maf?


No i am not maf


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

@beccabun PE thanks for asking. NOT MAF.

In other news, I ate a whole bunch of candy today, trying to keep my weight up for when I can get a vaccine appt. My state is allowing the "obese" and "morbidly obese" sign up for vaccines starting today. Never have I been so excited for my antiquated BMI to be above 30.


----------



## beccabun PE

vhab49_PE said:


> @beccabun PE thanks for asking. NOT MAF.
> 
> In other news, I ate a whole bunch of candy today, trying to keep my weight up for when I can get a vaccine appt. My state is allowing the "obese" and "morbidly obese" sign up for vaccines starting today. Never have I been so excited for my antiquated BMI to be above 30.


You're playing this round? Your name's not on the list


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

vhab49_PE said:


> @beccabun PE thanks for asking. NOT MAF.
> 
> In other news, I ate a whole bunch of candy today, trying to keep my weight up for when I can get a vaccine appt. My state is allowing the "obese" and "morbidly obese" sign up for vaccines starting today. Never have I been so excited for my antiquated BMI to be above 30.


Dang... @vhab49_PE stole my joke


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

JayKay PE said:


> Yes! A normal foodie! Get to eat everything! Like stuffed brioche! Or lamb shank! Or fried then smoked chicken wings!
> 
> ...I'm just listing food I've eaten in the past week. Sorry, not sorry.


"Fried then smoked chicken wings"??
I would have thought that you would want to smoke first and then fry so it's nice and crisp.


----------



## Roarbark

Food trip!


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

beccabun PE said:


> @EyehatethePEexam you maf?


I am not mafia this time. Scouts honor.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

beccabun PE said:


> You're playing this round? Your name's not on the list


I am not, so you should trust me when I say not maf. Just a fat kid tryna get a vaccine so I can go back to the gym.


----------



## Roarbark

beccabun PE said:


> @Roarbark you maf?


I am not a mafioso. 
I am here for the food!


----------



## Dothracki PE

Vote update:


----------



## MadamPirate PE

beccabun PE said:


> @MadamPirate PE you maf?


Nah, just fat. 

You maf?


----------



## beccabun PE

MadamPirate PE said:


> Nah, just fat.
> 
> You maf?


not maf. That will probably be proven tomorrow when I get night killed again.


----------



## NikR_PE

beccabun PE said:


> @NikR_PE you maf?


Nope. I just have an unhealthy relationship with carbs.


----------



## chart94 PE

Has anyone started voting yet?


----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ

beccabun PE said:


> @harshaPEAZ you maf?


Nope you know me  plus I guess @Dothracki PE knows me too lol ... I consider my self a big foodie .... I am just curious that if there are foodies what are criminals suppose to do like steal our food?  spit in it like angry waiters? or like mix poison in the food... I am curious to read the story.


----------



## Dothracki PE

One hour remaining to vote


----------



## MadamPirate PE

The picker wheel says...



@Dothracki PE I vote for @JayKay PE


----------



## Dothracki PE

Vote Update:

(1) @JayKay PE (MP)


----------



## JayKay PE

@Dothracki PE i retaliate vote for @MadamPirate PE


----------



## JayKay PE

Wait. I change. @Dothracki PE i vote for @EyehatethePEexam


----------



## JayKay PE

Tripllllllw post


----------



## Dothracki PE

Vote Update:
(1) @JayKay PE (MP) 
(1) @EyehatethePEexam (JK)


----------



## Dothracki PE

Time


----------



## JayKay PE

I hope I dead townie. So I can ignore the thread and not get yelled at when I’m at work.


----------



## Dothracki PE

Welcome aboard one and all on the EB Food Tour of the East Coast (because it's better than the West), I'll be your tour guide, @DuranDuran. Yes, it is exactly the same spelling as the band." Said @DuranDuran as he addressed the group. Everyone sat in their seats on the RV they had all pitched in to rent for the trip. It took months of planning and research but the trip was finally here. "As I'm sure you are all aware we are currently in Boston, Massachusetts about to head over to the town of Salem. There is a lot to do on our itinerary and lots of ground to cover on the trip so we will need to keep that in mind when we take breaks. We will also take turns driving to reduce any chances of accidents due to fatigue. Thank you to @LyceeFruit PE who agreed to take first drive." After a 40 minute trip from the airport, everyone got out of the RV and started to look around the creepy old town of Salem with memories of Hocus Pocus in their head. "Here you we see the old coastal town of Salem, although famous for the witch trials of the 1700s, it's a hidden gem with many seafood joints to get a taste of the lobsters of the Northeast. Be sure to be on the lookout for lobster rolls, which actually is said to have originated in the Connecticut town of Milford, but has become very popular in coastal towns from Maryland up to Canada." said @DuranDuran "We will split up into groups and reconvene back here at 7 PM, after which, we will head to the RV park.

Each group split up and started to run off in all directions looking at the old building architecture, cobblestone roads, and cemeteries all around. "Look at that ship!", said @tj_PE as their group walked past the docks spotting a historic tall ship tied up at the docks. There were many people walking on and off as the boat was open to the public to walk around on the deck. "I want to steer the ship! " @JayKay PE said as they started leading the group towards the ship and onto the ramp. The ship was massive standing at least 30 feet from the deck to the water surface. The ship's steering wheel was on an upper platform that was only accessible by ladder and was roped off for safety reasons due to the ladder being close to the edge of the ship. @JayKay PE quickly climbed over the rope and started climbing on the ladder not realizing it had recently rained leaving the ladder with flat rungs wet and slippery. As they nearly reached the top, they lost their balance and fell off the ship landing on the concrete dock below, killing them instantly. @JayKay PE was lynched by the town, she was a normal foodie who missed out on the tour. 

Final dice record (most wins = death) : 3 @JayKay PE 2 @EyehatethePEexam


----------



## Dothracki PE

Players remaining are: @BlueBlueprint_PE, @EyehatethePEexam, @NikR_PE, @harshaPEAZ, @MadamPirate PE, @txjennah PE, @beccabun PE, @RBHeadge PE, @Roarbark, @chart94


----------



## JayKay PE

I fucking love Salem. It is so much fun there.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

JayKay PE said:


> I fucking love Salem. It is so much fun there.


You should haunt it then!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

DAMMIT! Sorry @JayKay PE


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

Sorry to see you go, but any roll of those dice was going to kill a townie, I’m afraid.


----------



## Dothracki PE

I am just kidding, I cannot really judge the West coast, since I have not been there. I just have more experience on the East coast to make the story here. Maybe one day when we are not in a pandemic.


----------



## Dothracki PE

JayKay PE said:


> I fucking love Salem. It is so much fun there.


I've been there 3 times, it's a great place to go. I love the preserved history and so much food there.


----------



## Dothracki PE

Triple post!!!


----------



## Dothracki PE

"Well gang, this is a strange turn if events", said @DuranDuran, "but I am sure @JayKay PE would have wanted for us to continue this journey in their memory. Not to mention all of the deposits we put down are non-refundable. So we are on our way down to the next coast city of New Haven, CT. Believe it or not, some have claimed New Haven to be the pizza capital of America, so we're going to put that to the test."

Meanwhile in the New Haven IKEA parking lot, a few individuals stepped out of their cars and got into an unmarked van waiting in the parking. "Have you all brought the stuff?", said the leader of the group. Everyone nodded in agreement each bringing forth a duffel bag filled with weapons or tools or folders containing loads of papers. The leader continued, "Alright lets go over the plan one more time." The leader pulled out one of the folders and the United States map with several dots drawn down the East coast. He then pulled out a few photos of tonight's target location on Wooster Street. After reviewing the plans, the leader concluded, "The plans are set, we will regroup here at 1900 hours. Remember to stay hidden as much as possible. Don't bring any attention to yourselves."

The group finally arrived in New Haven around lunchtime. "Alright gang", said Duran, " Remember we are going early to Frank Pepe's restaurant on Wooster Street since they don't take reservations and there is usually a line to get in. There are many things to see and do within New Haven due to Yale University being here. There are plenty of places for lunch weather you want to get more pizza, or sushi or whatever your heart's desire. Remember to stay in your groups, and we will meet back here at 5 PM." As each group split off in all directions again each searching for lunch and looking on their phones for places to eat and things to do.

5 PM
Back at the RV, the group split off into a few cabs to head to Pepe's restaurant on Wooster Street. Each cab pulled up and the group got on the long line that wrapped around the sidewalk just to get into the building. The group spent hours in anticipation before finally getting out into tables, each group ordering two of their favorite coal-fired pizzas including Pepe's famous clams casino pizza. After 3 hours, they finally emerge from the restaurant, some carrying few leftover slices in boxes. "That pizza just might be the best in America", said @BlueBlueprint_PE.

Just then they heard a commotion on a nearby CTtransit bus as several masked figures wearing strange sunglasses with headlamps got on the bus brandishing weapons demanding everyone to hand over their wallets and purses. At that moment, @MadamPirate PE took out their phone and started to dial 911 when suddenly a shot rang out and they collapsed on the ground with blood spilling from their arm. A figure emerged from the crowd, "I am a doctor!", they said, "Somebody give me their belt!" The doctor was handed a series of belts and grabbed one to fashion a tourniquet while keeping pressure on the wound and taking off their jacket to keep @MadamPirate PE warm. "Someone call for an ambulance, we need to get her to the hospital right away!" Just then a van came screeching down the road and the masked vigilantes rushed into the van and drove off before any police could show up. However their sniper accomplice on the roof across the street, @squaretaper LIT AF PE was left behind and started a shootout with police before finally committing suicide by cop. An ambulance also was quick to arrive and took @MadamPirate PE to the hospital. @MadamPirate PE was saved by the doctor.

Players remaining are: @BlueBlueprint_PE, @EyehatethePEexam, @NikR_PE, @harshaPEAZ, @MadamPirate PE, @txjennah PE, @beccabun PE, @RBHeadge PE, @Roarbark, @chart94


----------



## Dothracki PE

Voting record from yesterday



PlayerDay 1Day 2@BlueBlueprint_PE @EyehatethePEexam @NikR_PE @harshaPEAZ @MadamPirate PE (1) JK@txjennah PE@beccabun PE @RBHeadge PE@Roarbark @chart94 JayKay PE(2) MP, (3) Eye- dead -

*Reminder that mandatory voting starts today! A no-vote will result in a vote for yourself and a no-vote for two days in a row will result in your own death.*


----------



## DLD PE

One day I should take my wife to Salem. "Hocus Pocus" is one of her favorite movies! 

One day I would love to try coal-fired pizza while reclining in my Muren.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Dothracki PE said:


> An ambulance also was quick to arrive and took @MadamPirate PE to the hospital. @MadamPirate PE was saved by the doctor.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

*struts in confirmed townie*


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

nice save doc!


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

CT lobster rolls are trash. Maine lobstah is where it's at. jus' sayin'


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

LyceeFruit PE said:


> CT lobster rolls are trash. Maine lobstah is where it's at. jus' sayin'


only east coast area i've been is virginia and north carolina... i wanna visit Maine some day! i do love lobster!


----------



## Dothracki PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> CT lobster rolls are trash. Maine lobstah is where it's at. jus' sayin'


I know, lobster rolls are much better further North! But apparently The Encyclopedia of American Food and Drink says thats' where hot lobster rolls were invented. Lobster rolls are definitely better cold though as served in Massachusetts and Maine. I should have consulted with you to start off in Portland or somewhere in Maine, but I haven't really been to Maine much except Sunday River for skiing.

Food origins are tough to trace, there are so many foods whose origins aren't exactly in written record and contested such as 1,000 Island Dressing and Lobster Rolls to name a few.


----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ

LyceeFruit PE said:


> CT lobster rolls are trash. Maine lobstah is where it's at. jus' sayin'


I only had lobster roll once in Arizona.. n I never understood why its so popular...maybe I need to have a good one.... or just stick to lobster mac and cheese I liked that in Florida...


----------



## DLD PE

harshaPEAZ said:


> I only had lobster roll once in Arizona.. n I never understood why its so popular...maybe I need to have a good one.... or just stick to lobster mac and cheese I liked that in Florida...


By the time a lobster rolls to AZ, it might be a bit too dried out to enjoy?


----------



## Dothracki PE

Voting Update:






(empty lobster shells)


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Dothracki PE said:


> I know, lobster rolls are much better further North! But apparently The Encyclopedia of American Food and Drink says thats' where hot lobster rolls were invented. Lobster rolls are definitely better cold though as served in Massachusetts and Maine. I should have consulted with you to start off in Portland or somewhere in Maine, but I haven't really been to Maine much except Sunday River for skiing.
> 
> Food origins are tough to trace, there are so many foods whose origins aren't exactly in written record and contested such as 1,000 Island Dressing and Lobster Rolls to name a few.


lobster rolls should never be hot. Bleck.
now i want a lobster roll. 

I actually did a Maine theme awhile back - it was great fun lol



harshaPEAZ said:


> I only had lobster roll once in Arizona.. n I never understood why its so popular...maybe I need to have a good one.... or just stick to lobster mac and cheese I liked that in Florida...


ew. why? 


DuranDuran said:


> By the time a lobster rolls to AZ, it might be a bit too dried out to enjoy?


more than likely, it was frozen lobster meat. and i've had a lobster roll made from previously frozen lobster meat and i could tell. it was sub-par.


----------



## beccabun PE

Lobster Mac & Cheese is delicious, but I've only had lobster in Maryland, I'll have to get further north to get high quality lobster. @Dothracki PE if I get offed this round, can I die in a horrible Maryland crab feast accident?

EDIT: Ooooh or death by New York pizza


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

JayKay PE said:


> I fucking love Salem. It is so much fun there.



so im a terrible new englander. i dont think ive ever been to salem...


Dothracki PE said:


> Remember we are going early to Frank Pepe's restaurant on Wooster Street since they don't take reservations and there is usually a line to get in. There are many things to see and do within New Haven due to Yale University being here. There are plenty of places for lunch weather you want to get more pizza, or sushi or whatever your heart's desire.


New Haven "apizza" is an abomination lol
I never went to Pepes when I lived in CT because I refuse to wait in line for more than like 20min. But I tried Modern Apizza. And meh.


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

yes! new york. the one other east coast area i have been. we had a blast touring around NYC and checking out the hole-in-the-wall restaurants. i love pizza.... well, i love good food, so....


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

I'm having Thai for lunch. YAY ME!


----------



## txjennah PE

I had lobster mac and cheese when I visited Boston. Yum.

I haven't been to Maine but it's on my list!


----------



## Dothracki PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> so im a terrible new englander. i dont think ive ever been to salem...
> 
> New Haven "apizza" is an abomination lol
> I never went to Pepes when I lived in CT because I refuse to wait in line for more than like 20min. But I tried Modern Apizza. And meh.


Yea it was definitely a long wait to get in but I went to Pepe's 3 times and it is definitely in my top 5 pizza places.


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

txjennah PE said:


> I had lobster mac and cheese when I visited Boston. Yum.
> 
> I haven't been to Maine but it's on my list!


I don't get the obsession everyone has with lobster mac. It's good, but it's like the fill up bowls at KFC- take all the leftover good stuff and throw it in some mashed potatoes. I'd rather enjoy each flavor independently and then make the decision myself on what to combine on my fork/in my trough.

I've only had Maine lobster once and it was great. I don't think there's anything inferior about Connecticut lobster, though. I lived most of my life in Maryland where seafood was plentiful and delicious and now I'm in the midwest and frozen shrimp is as exotic as I get. Food here is definitely not as good...but we make up for it with enormous portion sizes.


----------



## DLD PE

I live in the landlocked South. I don't even remember what lobster tastes like.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

EyehatethePEexam said:


> I don't get the obsession everyone has with lobster mac.


i dont get the obsession everyone has with bacon


----------



## Dothracki PE

Voting Update:


----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ

Its your fault @Dothracki PE you chose food as the theme now no one can stop  .... I am not sure who to vote for... Madam is a def townie also I feel RBH is also a townie... I would randomly vote for @BlueBlueprint_PE but I can change based on what happens rest of the day.... I have nothing to backup my vote its purely random at this point....


----------



## Dothracki PE

Voting Record: 

(1) @BlueBlueprint_PE (harsh)


----------



## Dothracki PE

Roarbark said:


> The theme is chicken nuggets?


Btw I do have to loosely credit @Roarbark for the theme idea...


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Picker wheel sez....


@Dothracki PE I vote for @txjennah PE


----------



## Dothracki PE

Voting Record: 

(1) @BlueBlueprint_PE (harsh)
(1) @txjennah PE (MP)


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

harshaPEAZ said:


> Its your fault @Dothracki PE you chose food as the theme now no one can stop  .... I am not sure who to vote for... Madam is a def townie also I feel RBH is also a townie... I would randomly vote for @BlueBlueprint_PE but I can change based on what happens rest of the day.... I have nothing to backup my vote its purely random at this point....


I feel like that's the way the first couple days goes anyway. but agree... food is now all i can think about!


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

@Dothracki PE random picker wheel votes for @EyehatethePEexam ... totally random vote and up for change as the afternoon progresses..


----------



## NikR_PE

@Dothracki PE i vote for @beccabun PE 

I may change this as more info is available


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

EyehatethePEexam said:


> I don't get the obsession everyone has with lobster mac. It's good, but it's like the fill up bowls at KFC- take all the leftover good stuff and throw it in some mashed potatoes. I'd rather enjoy each flavor independently and then make the decision myself on what to combine on my fork/in my trough.
> 
> I've only had Maine lobster once and it was great. I don't think there's anything inferior about Connecticut lobster, though. I lived most of my life in Maryland where seafood was plentiful and delicious and now I'm in the midwest and frozen shrimp is as exotic as I get. Food here is definitely not as good...but we make up for it with enormous portion sizes.


I can't say I obsess over lobster mac, but I don't generally eat just mac n' cheese... lobster definitely adds a unique flavor. when i make mac n' cheese, it's usually with gruyere cheese and is very good if I may say so.... 

Living in the PNW, we have lots of seafood, so I generally don't have problems finding good, fresh seafood. and my dad loves to fish, so we have been gifted with plenty of fresh salmon and sturgeon this past year!


----------



## Dothracki PE

Voting Record:

(1) @BlueBlueprint_PE (harsh)
(1) @txjennah PE (MP)
(1) @EyehatethePEexam (Blue)
(1) @beccabun PE (Nik)


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

BlueBlueprint_PE said:


> I can't say I obsess over lobster mac, but I don't generally eat just mac n' cheese... lobster definitely adds a unique flavor. when i make mac n' cheese, it's usually with gruyere cheese and is very good if I may say so....
> 
> Living in the PNW, we have lots of seafood, so I generally don't have problems finding good, fresh seafood. and my dad loves to fish, so we have been gifted with plenty of fresh salmon and sturgeon this past year!


I don't know if I'm envious of people that like fishing or if I just don't understand them. I was in junior bassmasters until I was 7, then little league started and I had no time for fishing. Still don't. I went on a charter boat a couple of times on the Chesapeake Bay but there was no sport in that at all- the captain stops the boat on top of the fish and we drop our lines and real them in...drunker with each stop. Then you have to go back and clean them all with double vision. I'll stick with my own venison and market-bought fish. 

My first fiance's parents had a place in the Outer Banks. There was a market two doors down from their house that sold fresh caught scallops for $4/lb and shrimp for $3/lb. I could get used to that.


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

EyehatethePEexam said:


> I don't know if I'm envious of people that like fishing or if I just don't understand them. I was in junior bassmasters until I was 7, then little league started and I had no time for fishing. Still don't. I went on a charter boat a couple of times on the Chesapeake Bay but there was no sport in that at all- the captain stops the boat on top of the fish and we drop our lines and real them in...drunker with each stop. Then you have to go back and clean them all with double vision. I'll stick with my own venison and market-bought fish.
> 
> My first fiance's parents had a place in the Outer Banks. There was a market two doors down from their house that sold fresh caught scallops for $4/lb and shrimp for $3/lb. I could get used to that.


HA! For sure! My idea of fishing is definitely having someone else do all the hard work - I'll throw the line in and real in the fish, but no interest in any of the messy work. My dad went tuna fishing last year too, then they had to gut/clean/can like 200 lbs of tuna... no thanks. But I'll take whatever amount of ready to eat fish you wanna send my way. We even paid for his fishing trip, just so we could get the fresh tuna (which is by far better than anything you can find canned)


----------



## txjennah PE

@Dothracki PE I vote for @MadamPirate PE both out of retaliation and because I disapprove of the color wheel choices


----------



## Dothracki PE

Voting Record:

(1) @BlueBlueprint_PE (harsh)
(1) @txjennah PE (MP)
(1) @EyehatethePEexam (Blue)
(1) @beccabun PE (Nik)
(1) @MadamPirate PE (TXJ)


----------



## txjennah PE

@Dothracki PE I remove my vote for madam since she's clearly townie, but let it know that I disapprove of both her vote and the picker wheel colors. BECAUSE I'M A SPITEFUL B.

Instead I vote for @EyehatethePEexam


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

txjennah PE said:


> @Dothracki PE I remove my vote for madam since she's clearly townie, but let it know that I disapprove of both her vote and the picker wheel colors. BECAUSE I'M A SPITEFUL B.
> 
> Instead I vote for @EyehatethePEexam


@Dothracki PE I vote for @txjennah PE because they voted for me.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

txjennah PE said:


> @Dothracki PE I remove my vote for madam since she's clearly townie, but let it know that I disapprove of both her vote and the picker wheel colors. BECAUSE I'M A SPITEFUL B.
> 
> Instead I vote for @EyehatethePEexam


Yeah, why would you vote for a confirmed townie, hmmmm?


----------



## Dothracki PE

Voting Record:

(2) @txjennah PE (MP, Eye)
(2) @EyehatethePEexam (Blue, TXJ)
(1) @beccabun PE (Nik)
(1) @BlueBlueprint_PE (harsh)


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Dothracki PE said:


> Voting Record:
> 
> (1) @txjennah PE (MP, Eye)
> (1) @EyehatethePEexam (Blue, TXJ)
> (1) @beccabun PE (Nik)
> (1) @BlueBlueprint_PE (harsh)


pssssst. There should be 2's in front of txj and eye


----------



## Roarbark

Dothracki PE said:


> Btw I do have to loosely credit @Roarbark for the theme idea...


What have I done.

WHooo @ Doc! 
@Dothracki PE I vote for @harshaPEAZ cause I don't want to vote for myself, and I vote for ANGER because I can no longer hit tab to complete "tags" in the New EB Forum Interface.


----------



## Dothracki PE

Voting Record:

(2) @txjennah PE (MP, Eye)
(2) @EyehatethePEexam (Blue, TXJ)
(1) @beccabun PE (Nik)
(1) @BlueBlueprint_PE (harsh)
(1) @harshaPEAZ (Roar)


----------



## txjennah PE

MadamPirate PE said:


> Yeah, why would you vote for a confirmed townie, hmmmm?


I wasn't paying attention, lol. Also my reflex is always REVENGE VOTE


----------



## RBHeadge PE

@Dothracki PE I vote for @txjennah PE


----------



## Dothracki PE

Voting Record:

(3) @txjennah PE (MP, Eye, RBH)
(2) @EyehatethePEexam (Blue, TXJ)
(1) @beccabun PE (Nik)
(1) @BlueBlueprint_PE (harsh)
(1) @harshaPEAZ (Roar)

One hour in voting remains.


----------



## txjennah PE

I THOUGHT WE WERE ALL FRIENDS HERE


----------



## beccabun PE

The last time that @txjennah PE used gifs when she was getting voted out, she was a mafia member with me.

@Dothracki PE I vote for @txjennah PE


----------



## Dothracki PE

Voting Record:

(4) @txjennah PE (MP, Eye, RBH, becca)
(2) @EyehatethePEexam (Blue, TXJ)
(1) @beccabun PE (Nik)
(1) @BlueBlueprint_PE (harsh)
(1) @harshaPEAZ (Roar)


----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ

beccabun PE said:


> The last time that @txjennah PE used gifs when she was getting voted out, she was a mafia member with me.
> 
> @Dothracki PE I vote for @txjennah PE


I change my vote to @txjennah PE too please @Dothracki PE


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

beccabun PE said:


> The last time that @txjennah PE used gifs when she was getting voted out, she was a mafia member with me.
> 
> @Dothracki PE I vote for @txjennah PE


I agree! ... @Dothracki PE i also change my vote to @txjennah PE


----------



## Dothracki PE

Voting Record:

(6) @txjennah PE (MP, Eye, RBH, becca, harsh, Blue)
(1) @EyehatethePEexam (TXJ)
(1) @beccabun PE (Nik)
(1) @harshaPEAZ (Roar)


----------



## Dothracki PE

Time!


----------



## Dothracki PE

"Good morning campers!", shouted @DuranDuran on the RV intercom waking everybody up. "We have a long day ahead of us in the big apple, the city that never sleeps. So let's get up and get going." Everyone slowly complied starting to get out of their sleeping areas on the RV and looking at the clock that said 6 AM. There was a two hour drive ahead of them from New Haven to New York, and they were all eager to get to this part of the trip. Many haven't seen the city in a long time and wanted to see the sights. About an hour later everyone had finally gotten out of bed, got ready in the RV park restrooms, and they were on the road again. @DuranDuran got back on the intercom, "Since we crossed pizza off the list and the pizza was surprisingly good, we will be experiencing fine NYC dining tonight. Many restaurants in NYC date back to the 1800s and have catered to thousands of celebrities over the years. Tonight we will be going to The Palm on 50th street and 8th Avenue. Remember it's a grid system with numbered streets and avenues so all you need to do is add or subtract to get around in Midtown. There is a lot to see and do so we are getting a head start. For lunch there are thousands of options from deli sandwiches, ramen shops, halal food carts, and so much more." @DuranDuran continued on rattling off facts about New York City for the next two hours until they finally arrived at the RV park in Jersey City, just across the river from New York. "Alright everyone, we will be taking the subway system to get in and out of the city. I have printed out subway maps for everyone. And the subway is easy to use, you only need a smartphone with a wallet app or a tappble credit or debit card.", @DuranDuran continued. "I'm done talking for now and you all know the schedule so let's get going."

The group took the path train to 33rd street and from there each group split up some continuing uptown on the BDFM trains and some getting out at 33rd street opting to walk to their first stops. @tj_PE and their group arrived on the F train at Rockefeller Plaza station. "This station is disgusting", said @tj_PE as she saw a giant rat cross the station platform.

@txjennah PE was standing on the platform at Rockefeller Plaza waiting for the downtown train to go to the meet up. They we're trying to keep a low profile and blend in but it was harder with the pandemic and the subways less crowded than usual. They we're dressed in the their tactical fatigues as instructed. Just then some rando came up to @txjennah PE brandishing a shiv, they asked, "You a cop ain't you, I hate cops." However they did not wait for a response and stabbed @txjennah PE in the chest before running away shouting "Fight the power!". @txjennah PE was lynched by the town via a deranged subway resident. Police were later called to the scene discovering a pair of strange sunglasses and headlamp. "Hey this looks like the ones from that photo that was sent out this morning", said the one detective to the other, "We better phone this into the FBI. It might be related."

@txjennah PE was lynched by the town, they were a criminal.


----------



## Dothracki PE

Players remaining are: @BlueBlueprint_PE, @EyehatethePEexam, @NikR_PE, @harshaPEAZ, @MadamPirate PE, @beccabun PE, @RBHeadge PE, @Roarbark, @chart94


----------



## txjennah PE

Even though I was murdered by a deranged subway resident and I was kind of evil, y'all are still my friends.


----------



## Roarbark

beccabun PE said:


> The last time that @txjennah PE used gifs when she was getting voted out, she was a mafia member with me.
> 
> @Dothracki PE I vote for @txjennah PE


Nice job


----------



## Roarbark

txjennah PE said:


> Even though I was murdered by a deranged subway resident and I was kind of evil, y'all are still my friends.



This is adorable. All is forgiven.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

I can't believe I'm missing all this food conversation. But too busy to play.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Never had a lobster roll
Boston lobster I'm sure is legit. Boston mac and cheese is sus. Mac and cheese is a southern dish in my opinion.
I love fishing. It's not about sport for me. It's about disconnecting and spending time in nature. So relaxing. The beer and fish are a bonus.


----------



## Dothracki PE

The FBI agent was sitting at their desk working another day on loan to the Cyber Division, still scouring the internet and media sources to try to identify the criminals involved in the capital riots. The Criminal Investigation Division has not had much activity in New York City due to the reduced occupancy of residents and commuters. Just then their phone rang, it was one of their contact's with the NYPD detective unit. Their contact got to the point, "I wanted to let you know we found one of the suspects that was involved in the recent New Haven bus attack deceased on a subway platform in Rockefeller Center. They were wearing the same clothes and had the same distinctive sunglasses and headlamp that was in the photos. Eager to get out of the office, the FBI agent said, "I'm on my way" and hung up the phone.

Meanwhile in the Red Hook Brooklyn IKEA, a group gathered in a van parked near the pier. “Congratulations on a job well done”, said the leader. “We will have time later to pour one out for our lost comrades, but we have another job to do tonight. I made a few contacts this morning and was able to secure some hands for the rest of the job. They shall be known as Zulu and Tao. Now let's go over the plan for tonight..." A few moments later, they all exited the van one at a time, making sure they weren’t followed or seen.

The foodies took the afternoon to recuperate from strange event that happened in fron of them this morning. It was a good reminder that although the city is impressive, it pays to be aware of your surroundings at all times. The groups took in many sights including the world's largest Macy’s store, Time Square, the World Trade Center, and everything in between. It finally came to 6 PM and they met at The Palm dressed in business casual attire. “Well here we all are,” said @DuranDuran, “Before we get started, I heard from @LyceeFruit PE who stayed with @MadamPirate PE at the hospital. They were released about an hour ago and will meet back up with us later tonight. Now, we have our own private room booked for tonight and should have a good time. The restaurant is well known for their steaks and seafood dishes but they have great salad and pasta dishes as well for those who are on a restricted diet. And be sure to try the wine as well."

After several hours of wining and dining, the group emerged from the restaurant. “I cannot believe you ate that whole porterhouse by yourself, @blybrook PE!”, exclaimed @tj_PE. “That was a very good meal and I hope you all enjoyed, now lets start heading back towards 6th Avenue, we should take the subway to the PATH train to get back to the RV.”, said @DuranDuran. They all started heading towards 6th avenue as a MTA bus drove past them to the 7th avenue stop. At which time, they felt like they have traveled back in time as they saw another group of criminals holding up the passengers on the bus, the driver appears to have been either killed or knocked out. They demanded everyone’s wallets and phones be put into their backpacks then darted off the bus towards the nearby 1 train downtown. Unfortunately the foodie group was in the wrong place at the wrong time once again. As @EyehatethePEexam pulled out their phone to dial 911, a gunshot rung out from one of the fleeing criminals causing chaos on the streets before any nearby police could arrive. @EyehatethePEexam was shot in arm very similar to @MadamPirate PE so that they could not continue the call. But in another strange turn of events, a doctor also happened to be in the crowd that started to form. "Somone call for an ambulance!" the doctor shouted! The doctor took off their tie and started to fashion a tourniquet using a pen in their pocket with the tie. Not much later FDNY paramedics arrived and started to give @EyehatethePEexam fluids and took them to the hospital.

@EyehatethePEexam was saved by the doctor.

Players remaining are: @BlueBlueprint_PE, @EyehatethePEexam, @NikR_PE, @harshaPEAZ, @MadamPirate PE, @beccabun PE, @RBHeadge PE, @Roarbark, @chart94


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Dothracki PE said:


> @EyehatethePEexam was saved by the doctor.


----------



## Dothracki PE

Voting record from yesterday, @chart94 did not vote yesterday and will be eliminated if they do not vote today.


PlayerDay 1Day 2Day 3@BlueBlueprint_PE(3) Eye@EyehatethePEexam(7) TXJ@NikR_PE(4) becca@harshaPEAZ(1) Blue@MadamPirate PE(1) JK(2) TXJ@beccabun PE(10) TXJ@RBHeadge PE(9) TXJ@Roarbark(8) harsh@chart94(N) chartTXJennah(5) MP, (6) EyeDeadJayKay(2) MP, (3) EyeDeadDead


----------



## JayKay PE

Not playing/dead, but my opinion on lobster mac and cheese: no.

I don't like seafood with any cheese type of thing, except maybe a little parmesan on top if it's in a pasta. Makes my stomach do a queasy.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

JayKay PE said:


> Not playing/dead, but my opinion on lobster mac and cheese: no.
> 
> I don't like seafood with any cheese type of thing, except maybe a little parmesan on top if it's in a pasta. Makes my stomach do a queasy.


I had crab quesadillas over the weekend.
Would definitely do again.


----------



## NikR_PE

Dothracki PE said:


> The FBI agent was sitting at their desk working another day on loan to the Cyber Division, still scouring the internet and media sources to try to identify the criminals involved in the capital riots. The Criminal Investigation Division has not had much activity in New York City due to the reduced occupancy of residents and commuters. Just then their phone rang, it was one of their contact's with the NYPD detective unit. Their contact got to the point, "I wanted to let you know we found one of the suspects that was involved in the recent New Haven bus attack deceased on a subway platform in Rockefeller Center. They were wearing the same clothes and had the same distinctive sunglasses and headlamp that was in the photos. Eager to get out of the office, the FBI agent said, "I'm on my way" and hung up the phone.
> 
> Meanwhile in the Red Hook Brooklyn IKEA, a group gathered in a van parked near the pier. “Congratulations on a job well done”, said the leader. “We will have time later to pour one out for our lost comrades, but we have another job to do tonight. I made a few contacts this morning and was able to secure some hands for the rest of the job. They shall be known as Zulu and Tao. Now let's go over the plan for tonight..." A few moments later, they all exited the van one at a time, making sure they weren’t followed or seen.
> 
> The foodies took the afternoon to recuperate from strange event that happened in fron of them this morning. It was a good reminder that although the city is impressive, it pays to be aware of your surroundings at all times. The groups took in many sights including the world's largest Macy’s store, Time Square, the World Trade Center, and everything in between. It finally came to 6 PM and they met at The Palm dressed in business casual attire. “Well here we all are,” said @DuranDuran, “Before we get started, I heard from @LyceeFruit PE who stayed with @MadamPirate PE at the hospital. They were released about an hour ago and will meet back up with us later tonight. Now, we have our own private room booked for tonight and should have a good time. The restaurant is well known for their steaks and seafood dishes but they have great salad and pasta dishes as well for those who are on a restricted diet. And be sure to try the wine as well."
> 
> After several hours of wining and dining, the group emerged from the restaurant. “I cannot believe you ate that whole porterhouse by yourself, @blybrook PE!”, exclaimed @tj_PE. “That was a very good meal and I hope you all enjoyed, now lets start heading back towards 6th Avenue, we should take the subway to the PATH train to get back to the RV.”, said @DuranDuran. They all started heading towards 6th avenue as a MTA bus drove past them to the 7th avenue stop. At which time, they felt like they have traveled back in time as they saw another group of criminals holding up the passengers on the bus, the driver appears to have been either killed or knocked out. They demanded everyone’s wallets and phones be put into their backpacks then darted off the bus towards the nearby 1 train downtown. Unfortunately the foodie group was in the wrong place at the wrong time once again. As @EyehatethePEexam pulled out their phone to dial 911, a gunshot rung out from one of the fleeing criminals causing chaos on the streets before any nearby police could arrive. @EyehatethePEexam was shot in arm very similar to @MadamPirate PE so that they could not continue the call. But in another strange turn of events, a doctor also happened to be in the crowd that started to form. "Somone call for an ambulance!" the doctor shouted! The doctor took off their tie and started to fashion a tourniquet using a pen in their pocket with the tie. Not much later FDNY paramedics arrived and started to give @EyehatethePEexam fluids and took them to the hospital.
> 
> @EyehatethePEexam was saved by the doctor.
> 
> Players remaining are: @BlueBlueprint_PE, @EyehatethePEexam, @NikR_PE, @harshaPEAZ, @MadamPirate PE, @beccabun PE, @RBHeadge PE, @Roarbark, @chart94


Awesome


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

I like crab wonton/crab rangoon. But it is not real cheese, and likely not real crab either.  I had some with my Thai yesterday at lunch.


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

Dothracki PE said:


> The FBI agent was sitting at their desk working another day on loan to the Cyber Division, still scouring the internet and media sources to try to identify the criminals involved in the capital riots. The Criminal Investigation Division has not had much activity in New York City due to the reduced occupancy of residents and commuters. Just then their phone rang, it was one of their contact's with the NYPD detective unit. Their contact got to the point, "I wanted to let you know we found one of the suspects that was involved in the recent New Haven bus attack deceased on a subway platform in Rockefeller Center. They were wearing the same clothes and had the same distinctive sunglasses and headlamp that was in the photos. Eager to get out of the office, the FBI agent said, "I'm on my way" and hung up the phone.
> 
> Meanwhile in the Red Hook Brooklyn IKEA, a group gathered in a van parked near the pier. “Congratulations on a job well done”, said the leader. “We will have time later to pour one out for our lost comrades, but we have another job to do tonight. I made a few contacts this morning and was able to secure some hands for the rest of the job. They shall be known as Zulu and Tao. Now let's go over the plan for tonight..." A few moments later, they all exited the van one at a time, making sure they weren’t followed or seen.
> 
> The foodies took the afternoon to recuperate from strange event that happened in fron of them this morning. It was a good reminder that although the city is impressive, it pays to be aware of your surroundings at all times. The groups took in many sights including the world's largest Macy’s store, Time Square, the World Trade Center, and everything in between. It finally came to 6 PM and they met at The Palm dressed in business casual attire. “Well here we all are,” said @DuranDuran, “Before we get started, I heard from @LyceeFruit PE who stayed with @MadamPirate PE at the hospital. They were released about an hour ago and will meet back up with us later tonight. Now, we have our own private room booked for tonight and should have a good time. The restaurant is well known for their steaks and seafood dishes but they have great salad and pasta dishes as well for those who are on a restricted diet. And be sure to try the wine as well."
> 
> After several hours of wining and dining, the group emerged from the restaurant. “I cannot believe you ate that whole porterhouse by yourself, @blybrook PE!”, exclaimed @tj_PE. “That was a very good meal and I hope you all enjoyed, now lets start heading back towards 6th Avenue, we should take the subway to the PATH train to get back to the RV.”, said @DuranDuran. They all started heading towards 6th avenue as a MTA bus drove past them to the 7th avenue stop. At which time, they felt like they have traveled back in time as they saw another group of criminals holding up the passengers on the bus, the driver appears to have been either killed or knocked out. They demanded everyone’s wallets and phones be put into their backpacks then darted off the bus towards the nearby 1 train downtown. Unfortunately the foodie group was in the wrong place at the wrong time once again. As @EyehatethePEexam pulled out their phone to dial 911, a gunshot rung out from one of the fleeing criminals causing chaos on the streets before any nearby police could arrive. @EyehatethePEexam was shot in arm very similar to @MadamPirate PE so that they could not continue the call. But in another strange turn of events, a doctor also happened to be in the crowd that started to form. "Somone call for an ambulance!" the doctor shouted! The doctor took off their tie and started to fashion a tourniquet using a pen in their pocket with the tie. Not much later FDNY paramedics arrived and started to give @EyehatethePEexam fluids and took them to the hospital.
> 
> @EyehatethePEexam was saved by the doctor.
> 
> Players remaining are: @BlueBlueprint_PE, @EyehatethePEexam, @NikR_PE, @harshaPEAZ, @MadamPirate PE, @beccabun PE, @RBHeadge PE, @Roarbark, @chart94


Ya'll are always trying to kill me off early. This time I gots people.


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

JayKay PE said:


> Not playing/dead, but my opinion on lobster mac and cheese: no.
> 
> I don't like seafood with any cheese type of thing, except maybe a little parmesan on top if it's in a pasta. Makes my stomach do a queasy.


I'm with you. Not because it makes me queasy but because it seems to be a culinary cheat. Cheese on anything makes it better. I put cheese on fake crab-cakes (I was broke in my 20's and couldn't afford the real crab for crab cakes) and they were amazing. That would be true on real crab cakes, but the real crab cakes don't need the boost. Enjoy the flavor for what it is.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

vhab49_PE said:


> My state is allowing the "obese" and "morbidly obese" sign up for vaccines starting today. Never have I been so excited for my antiquated BMI to be above 30.


Maryland considers obesity to be a comorbidity and moves it up the priority list to "Phase 2".

/begin rant

While the scale says I'm obese, my waistline does not. Too much of the "weight" is muscle mass. Mrs Headge won't let me claim obesity. So I'm in the "Phase 3" _Gen Pop_ group, which is really group 5. Of course Maryland is really bungling the vaccine rollout, so they might not get to my group until September 2022. _minor sarcasm there, but even with the projected new increased allotsment in the next month, MC still won't get to Phase 1C for over two months. _

*I don't mean to get off on a rant here, but the phase names are stupid. Montgomery County makes it even worse by adding subgroups. The county and state phase numbers don't line up! MC: don't do the phase 1a group 1 nonsense. It's looks like the messed up GD flight boarding groups. It reminds me of this K&P sketch:



The State and County use sequential numbers. If they did it straight up numbers then I'd be group 12, but I guess that looks bad and is too reflective of reality.

/rant over



Dothracki PE said:


> Welcome aboard one and all on the EB Food Tour of the East Coast (because it's better than the West),










LyceeFruit PE said:


> Maine lobstah is where it's at. jus' sayin'


Pretty much, yeah. Especially for cold water lobster.

However I will say that the best lobster I ever had was BBQ Galapagos lobster. They're warm water lobsters and huge! But you can only get it local so it probably doesn't count.



BlueBlueprint_PE said:


> i wanna visit Maine some day!


I haven't been to Maine in 25 years. We were supposed to go last August... but someone on the other side of the world came in contact with the wrong bat.
In theory we're tryin again in August. But I'm not sure if that's going to happen.



harshaPEAZ said:


> I only had lobster roll once in Arizona.. n I never understood why its so popular...maybe I need to have a good one....


That's like trying to get a cheesesteak outside of the Deleware Valley and expecting something done well. Pro-tip: Don't.



DuranDuran said:


> By the time a lobster rolls to AZ, it might be a bit too dried out to enjoy?


or freezer burnt, or otherwise not fresh.



LyceeFruit PE said:


> lobster rolls should never be hot. Bleck.


agreed



LyceeFruit PE said:


> I actually did a Maine theme awhile back - it was great fun lol


It was. I regret that I did not live long enough to see the puffins.



DuranDuran said:


> I live in the landlocked South. I don't even remember what lobster tastes like.


It mostly tastes like butter 


BlueBlueprint_PE said:


> I can't say I obsess over lobster mac, but I don't generally eat just mac n' cheese... lobster definitely adds a unique flavor.


I'm inclined to agree. I've had lobster mac a few times. It wasn't worth the price when I had it outside NE.


jean15paul_PE said:


> Mac and cheese is a southern dish in my opinion.


Wisconsinites might strongly disagree with you.



The story is getting closer to Philly. @Dothracki PE I'm putting a lot of pressure on you to do this right


----------



## RBHeadge PE

JayKay PE said:


> I don't like seafood with any cheese type of thing, except maybe a little parmesan on top if it's in a pasta.


It definitely works if done with pasta. You're right that it doesn't work well without it.



LyceeFruit PE said:


> I had crab quesadillas over the weekend.


No thanks. I don't know what it is about crab, but I just don't like it prepared with other foods. I can handle it in a soup though.


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

EyehatethePEexam said:


> I'm with you. Not because it makes me queasy but because it seems to be a culinary cheat. Cheese on anything makes it better. I put cheese on fake crab-cakes (I was broke in my 20's and couldn't afford the real crab for crab cakes) and they were amazing. That would be true on real crab cakes, but the real crab cakes don't need the boost. Enjoy the flavor for what it is.


I agree in most cases. I LOVE cheese, but not on everything! NOT on crab cakes, but a good lobster mac n'cheese to me helps the mac n'cheese, not the lobster. BUT, I make an amazing Seafood Alfredo Lasagna - Smoked salmon, fresh crab, scallops, and shrimp, last time I even added some mini lobster tails I found at Costco (I'm sure they have a real name, but I don't recall what it is right now).


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

RBHeadge PE said:


> I haven't been to Maine in 25 years. We were supposed to go last August... but someone on the other side of the world came in contact with the wrong bat.
> In theory we're tryin again in August. But I'm not sure if that's going to happen.


Ah yes.... I was supposed to go to San Diego and Cabo last year.... and we were supposed to go on a Caribbean cruise last month for my 40th bday... I better be able to make up for all of this in 2021. Trying for Cabo in December. Who knows when we will be able to cruise again! and San Diego Comic Con is cancelled again... so that's not happening this year for sure.


----------



## Dothracki PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> The story is getting closer to Philly. @Dothracki PE I'm putting a lot of pressure on you to do this right


So many Marylanders and Philadelphians in this thread I am definitely worried about the cheese steaks and crab.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

BlueBlueprint_PE said:


> Ah yes.... I was supposed to go to San Diego and Cabo last year.... and we were supposed to go on a Caribbean cruise last month for my 40th bday... I better be able to make up for all of this in 2021. Trying for Cabo in December. Who knows when we will be able to cruise again! and San Diego Comic Con is cancelled again... so that's not happening this year for sure.


Nearly the same here. We had a big group Caribbean cruise planned for last April for my wife's 40th. I'm now in the process of rebooking it for next April.
We've got a Bermuda cruise booked for September this year. I'm not sure if the cruise will happen, and that's assuming we get vaccinated by mid-August. The US or Bermuda might not let it happen. I really need a week or two on the sundeck double fisting malibu pina coladas!


----------



## JayKay PE

EyehatethePEexam said:


> I'm with you. Not because it makes me queasy but because it seems to be a culinary cheat. Cheese on anything makes it better. I put cheese on fake crab-cakes (I was broke in my 20's and couldn't afford the real crab for crab cakes) and they were amazing. That would be true on real crab cakes, but the real crab cakes don't need the boost. Enjoy the flavor for what it is.


See, fake seafood can get all the cheese it wants, but if the seafood is fresh/amazing, what else does it need but a little mayo (if a sandwich) or a little butter/pepper (if on its own) or a little horseradish sauce masquerading as cocktail sauce (everything else)?

As for lobster rolls...I like warm ones, where the bun has nice grill marks on it and it's mostly just lobster in butter on a roll and I get to eat it right from the grill/kitchen. If it's anything less than piping hot, it gets gross. As for cold lobster roll...I've been burned by way too much mayo way too many times. Then again, I'm a bit of a lobster snob. I like getting it pre-cracked if possible and I have a long-standing relationship with my dad that if he opens my lobster/gets the claws for me, I'll give him a 50/50 cut and make him a babka.

But now I have a hankering for soft shell crab...I want one of those sandwiches from Modern Snack Bar. ...I hope they reopen for the season when I'm home in June/July/August...


----------



## JayKay PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Nearly the same here. We had a big group Caribbean cruise planned for last April for my wife's 40th. I'm now in the process of rebooking it for next April.
> We've got a Bermuda cruise booked for September this year. I'm not sure if the cruise will happen, and that's assuming we get vaccinated by mid-August. The US or Bermuda might not let it happen. I really need a week or two on the sundeck double fisting malibu pina coladas!


Please take me with you. I know some people hate cruising, but I actually really enjoy it. It's nice to be someplace warm, with movies on the deck each night, and being scandalized by super pale Midwesterners wearing banana hammocks.

My dad booked for the family vacation in January for Hawaii. Two weeks. As of right now, my whole family is vaccinated (except my sister and BiL, but they never come on vacations with us because they're 'difficult').


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Maryland considers obesity to be a comorbidity and moves it up the priority list to "Phase 2".
> 
> /begin rant
> 
> While the scale says I'm obese, my waistline does not. Too much of the "weight" is muscle mass. Mrs Headge won't let me claim obesity. So I'm in the "Phase 3" _Gen Pop_ group, which is really group 5. Of course Maryland is really bungling the vaccine rollout, so they might not get to my group until September 2022. _minor sarcasm there, but even with the projected new increased allotsment in the next month, MC still won't get to Phase 1C for over two months. _
> 
> *I don't mean to get off on a rant here, but the phase names are stupid. Montgomery County makes it even worse by adding subgroups. The county and state phase numbers don't line up! MC: don't do the phase 1a group 1 nonsense. It's looks like the messed up GD flight boarding groups. It reminds me of this K&P sketch:
> 
> 
> 
> The State and County use sequential numbers. If they did it straight up numbers then I'd be group 12, but I guess that looks bad and is too reflective of reality.
> 
> /rant over



Yesterday Louisiana opened up vaccines to everyone 16 and older with one preexisting condition. Preexisting conditions include being overweight (i.e. BMI greater than 25), which is also knows as "Louisiana normal size."  LOL

My wife and I are scheduled for our first dose on Friday.

The speculation is that it will be open to everyone 16 and older by the end of April.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

vhab49_PE said:


> I like crab wonton/crab rangoon. But it is not real cheese, and likely not real crab either.  I had some with my Thai yesterday at lunch.


cream cheese & imitation crab (pollock)


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> Yesterday Louisiana opened up vaccines to everyone 16 and older with one preexisting condition. Preexisting conditions include being overweight (i.e. BMI greater than 25), which is also knows as "Louisiana normal size."
> 
> My wife and I are scheduled for our first dose on Friday.
> 
> The speculation is that it will be open to everyone 16 and older by the end of April.


AK just opened up to everyone 16yr or older.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> It was. I regret that I did not live long enough to see the puffins.


my b lol


----------



## Dothracki PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Nearly the same here. We had a big group Caribbean cruise planned for last April for my wife's 40th. I'm now in the process of rebooking it for next April.
> We've got a Bermuda cruise booked for September this year. I'm not sure if the cruise will happen, and that's assuming we get vaccinated by mid-August. The US or Bermuda might not let it happen. I really need a week or two on the sundeck double fisting malibu pina coladas!


I have a cruise booked for Greece in September for our 2nd year anniversary honeymoon. It was supposed to be last September but that didn't happen. I really hope we don't have to reschedule again.


----------



## Dothracki PE

Voting Update:


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Dothracki PE said:


> I have a cruise booked for Greece in September for our 2nd year anniversary honeymoon. It was supposed to be last September but that didn't happen. I really hope we don't have to reschedule again.


I wouldn't bet on it. I have a December meeting in Vienna and it looks like it's getting cancelled. Europe is doing a very poor job at vaccinating.


----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ

Dothracki PE said:


> I have a cruise booked for Greece in September for our 2nd year anniversary honeymoon. It was supposed to be last September but that didn't happen. I really hope we don't have to reschedule again.


I wanted to do a Caribbean or Bahama cruise but I heard cruises are out of picture for a few years...


----------



## NikR_PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> Yesterday Louisiana opened up vaccines to everyone 16 and older with one preexisting condition. Preexisting conditions include being overweight (i.e. BMI greater than 25), which is also knows as "Louisiana normal size."  LOL
> 
> My wife and I are scheduled for our first dose on Friday.
> 
> The speculation is that it will be open to everyone 16 and older by the end of April.


I am surprised you could get an appointment. In chicago, eligible folks are not seeing any open spots.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

NikR_PE said:


> I am surprised you could get an appointment. In chicago, eligible folks are not seeing any open spots.


MA and NH aren't doing much better


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

RBHeadge PE said:


> I really need a week or two on the sundeck double fisting malibu pina coladas!


YES!!!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Picker wheel sez....


@Dothracki PE I vote for @Roarbark


(@txjennah PE I changed the colors just for you)

ETA: I have to run to the office for a bit so won't be around and didn't want to forget to vote.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

NikR_PE said:


> I am surprised you could get an appointment. In chicago, eligible folks are not seeing any open spots.


We have spots in Illinois.... Just a 3 1/2 hour drive! I know this, because I stay up until midnight every night hoping for an appointment in Iowa, and only the Illinois stores have appts available. Grr. So not only can I not get an appt, but I'm freaking tired from waiting up to stalk the appointment portal.


----------



## Dothracki PE

Vote update:

(1) @Roarbark (MP)


----------



## NikR_PE

vhab49_PE said:


> We have spots in Illinois.... Just a 3 1/2 hour drive! I know this, because I stay up until midnight every night hoping for an appointment in Iowa, and only the Illinois stores have appts available. Grr. So not only can I not get an appt, but I'm freaking tired from waiting up to stalk the appointment portal.


Its been very mismanaged. My neighbor is above 65 and has been unable to get an appointment. But one of my friends drove his nanny (>65) to get her shot and he (39) was offered the vaccine if he wanted.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

NikR_PE said:


> I am surprised you could get an appointment. In chicago, eligible folks are not seeing any open spots.


Getting an appointment at a pharmacy is extremely difficult. But the both the City of New Orleans and the largest hospital network here (Ochsner) have both setup mass vaccination events where they vaccinate thousands of people a day. The Ochsner one is drive through at a baseball stadium; you don't even get out of your car. It's super easy to sign up for the mass vaccination events (assuming you have internet access and understand how to use it). Anyone can get an appointment within a week or two at most.
We'll see if that changes with so many more people now being eligible.

Compared to what I hear from other places.. I think the New Orleans area is doing an excellent job

Edit: I should add. The reason that the governor gave for expanding eligibility is that the state was getting feedback from the various vaccination distribution orgs than all their appointments weren't being filled. "There was slack in the system." They took that as a sign that they should expand the rollout.


----------



## chart94 PE

I am voting for @beccabun PE @Dothracki PE because they were the last ones to vote for TXJ seems suspicion.


----------



## beccabun PE

chart94 said:


> I am voting for @beccabun PE @Dothracki PE because they were the last ones to vote for TXJ seems suspicion.


I wasn't the last to vote for TXJ.


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

beccabun PE said:


> I wasn't the last to vote for TXJ.


nope... i was honestly, but my original vote was purely random...


----------



## txjennah PE

MadamPirate PE said:


> Picker wheel sez....
> View attachment 21416
> 
> @Dothracki PE I vote for @Roarbark
> 
> 
> (@txjennah PE I changed the colors just for you)
> 
> ETA: I have to run to the office for a bit so won't be around and didn't want to forget to vote.


I approve. The blues are very soothing and pleasing.


----------



## Dothracki PE

Vote update:

(1) @Roarbark (MP)
(1) @beccabun PE (Chart)


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

@Dothracki PE I vote for @harshaPEAZ because they are mafia and I am not.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

EyehatethePEexam said:


> @Dothracki PE I vote for @harshaPEAZ because they are mafia and I am not.









@Dothracki PE I vote for @harshaPEAZ


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

i'm gonna trust @EyehatethePEexam (saved by the doc) on this one and also vote for @harshaPEAZ if you please @Dothracki PE


----------



## Dothracki PE

Vote update:

(3) @harshaPEAZ (Eye, RBH, Blue)
(1) @Roarbark (MP)
(1) @beccabun PE (Chart)


----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ

BlueBlueprint_PE said:


> i'm gonna trust @EyehatethePEexam (saved by the doc) on this one and also vote for @harshaPEAZ if you please @Dothracki PE


What is this all ganging up on me.... I would like to stick to my vote for @BlueBlueprint_PE again @Dothracki PE


----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ

Last time I was screaming don't do this I am a towniee and was still lynched... I said my goodbye by swinging on a lift at a construction site....you all are ruthless... you all are doing the same mistake again.... please kill me with a great feast this time atleast Doth ... I want to have an honorable death by eating unstoppably till I drop...


----------



## Dothracki PE

Vote update:

(3) @harshaPEAZ (Eye, RBH, Blue)
(1) @Roarbark (MP)
(1) @beccabun PE (Chart)
(1) @BlueBlueprint_PE (harsha)


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

@Dothracki PE I vote for @Roarbark


----------



## DLD PE

@Dothracki PE I vote for @jean15paul_PE


----------



## Dothracki PE

Vote update:

(3) @harshaPEAZ (Eye, RBH, Blue)
(1 - 0) @Roarbark (MP, 🍽)
(1) @beccabun PE (Chart)
(1) @BlueBlueprint_PE (harsha)
(0) @jean15paul_PE (🍽)


----------



## Roarbark

@Dothracki PE I can get on this @harshaPEAZ train.

🍽


----------



## Dothracki PE

Vote update:

(4) @harshaPEAZ (Eye, RBH, Blue, Roar)
(1 - 0) @Roarbark (MP, 🍽)
(1) @beccabun PE (Chart)
(1) @BlueBlueprint_PE (harsha)
(0) @jean15paul_PE (🍽)


----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ

Roarbark said:


> @Dothracki PE I can get on this @harshaPEAZ train.
> 
> 🍽


You never got off it


----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ

@Dothracki PE I would like to change my vote to @Roarbark as they voted for me in the last round too .... and they voted for me in the very first maf game too.... I just want revenge


----------



## Dothracki PE

Vote update:

(4) @harshaPEAZ (Eye, RBH, Blue, Roar)
(2 - 0) @Roarbark (MP, harsha, 🍽)
(1) @beccabun PE (Chart)
(0) @jean15paul_PE (🍽)


----------



## Roarbark

harshaPEAZ said:


> @Dothracki PE I would like to change my vote to @Roarbark as they voted for me in the last round too .... and they voted for me in the very first maf game too.... I just want revenge


Revenge is a dish best served cold, and with a side of fries.

@ Never getting off the train, maybe true. It's a good looking train. And nice scenery. Plus no dementor attacks so far.


----------



## chart94 PE

Sorry haven’t been active this week. Some doctors appointments came up. Sorry guys!!


----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ

Roarbark said:


> Revenge is a dish best served cold, and with a side of fries.
> 
> @ Never getting off the train, maybe true. It's a good looking train. And nice scenery. Plus no dementor attacks so far.


so the fries are cold too?????


----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ

chart94 said:


> Sorry haven’t been active this week. Some doctors appointments came up. Sorry guys!!


I hate doctors


----------



## NikR_PE

I guess the townies have something going on. @Dothracki PE i vote for @harshaPEAZ


----------



## Dothracki PE

Vote update:

(5) @harshaPEAZ (Eye, RBH, Blue, Roar, Nik)
(2 - 0) @Roarbark (MP, harsha, 🍽)
(1) @beccabun PE (Chart)
(0) @jean15paul_PE (🍽)


----------



## Dothracki PE

30 minute warning


----------



## beccabun PE

clearly the town is voting for @harshaPEAZ, but if the town is wrong then I’m gonna feel real bad, sorry my fellow newbie

@Dothracki PE i vote for @harshaPEAZ


----------



## Dothracki PE

Vote update:

(6) @harshaPEAZ (Eye, RBH, Blue, Roar, Nik, becca)
(2 - 0) @Roarbark (MP, harsha, 🍽)
(1) @beccabun PE (Chart)
(0) @jean15paul_PE (🍽)


----------



## Dothracki PE

Time


----------



## Dothracki PE

As the FBI agent was walking to the 50th street subway to start heading home after a long day at the Rockefeller Plaza crime scene, they noticed a commotion going on just up ahead and gunshots started to ring out. There was a bus stopped on the side of the road where the commotion was coming from and several masked figures with headlamps were holding weapons up to passengers. Coincidentally, the agent had just run into their suspects. They were able to catch a glimpse of them running into the subway from the bus and the agent headed into the subway station after them. Their adrenaline was racing trying to catch up. He was finally on the subway platform and saw the criminals splitting up. Some going towards the uptown uptown train, some back to the street level, and another onto the nearby down town train waiting. The agent knew they couldn't catch all of them alone so they decided to tail the one that went back up to the street through a different subway entrance. They walked a few blocks towards 9th avenue and stopped in to Don Antonio pizza joint. The agent took the opportunity to call in backup while the criminal chowed down on some brick oven pizza, unaware that they were being followed. Five minutes later several NYPD cops showed up in their cars and surrounded the restaurant. "Come out with your hands up, we have you surrounded!" Shouted one office on their car intercom. @harshaPEAZ emerged from the restaurant with their hands in the air and walking towards the officers. Just then they took out a grenade from their pocket and pulled the pin, but not before being shot by the FBI agent whose quick reflexes allowed him to reach out and grab the spoon on the grenade and prevent it from detonating. "That was almost a hot slice there", the agent said. (Cue Won't Get Fooled Again as the agent put on their sunglasses and walks away)

Everyone on the RV was a little worried now that they had ran into the bus bandits in two different spots. Surely it must have been coincidence and they hoped for better times as they kept moving, at least @EyehatethePEexam would make a full recovery as well. It was another early morning and they were on the Garden State Parkway heading south almost at their destination by 11 AM. "Good morning everyone!", exclaimed @DuranDuran as he once again got on the intercom. "We have a busy day ahead of us heading to the Jersey Shore for half the day and then a quick hop over the Pennslyvania border into Philadelphia. We are currently heading to the infamous Seaside Heights on the coastline of New Jersey. More famously known as the filming location of the realty MTV series "The Jersey Shore". But we aren't going to focus on that. The boardwalk at Seaside Heights is filled with lots of great food including grilled foods, seafood, fried foods, and sweets. Did you know that Salt Water Taffy is originally created in the late 1800s on the boardwalk at Atlantic City? It is even featured in an 1887 Presidential Cookbook during the Cleveland Administration. We will be there soon so be sure to get out your sunscreen and get ready for an afternoon at the The Jersey Shore. If you brought your bathing suit and towels along, there is beach access for you to swim or just sunbathe on the beach. We will be back on the road by 3 PM so please keep the time in mind. There is only an hour drive to Philadelphia, but we need to stick to schedule to have enough time to get there for dinner.

Everyone de-boarded the RV and stepped into the summer sun (can't wait for it to come back at this point) and looked around at all the chaos of hundreds of people walking this way and that way on the boardwalk. Once again splitting up left an right to enjoy the boardwalk games, funnel cake, etc. without incident this afternoon.

@harshaPEAZ was lynched by the town, they were a criminal


----------



## Dothracki PE

Players remaining are: @BlueBlueprint_PE, @EyehatethePEexam, @NikR_PE, @MadamPirate PE, @beccabun PE, @RBHeadge PE, @Roarbark, @chart94


----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ

Dothracki PE said:


> As the FBI agent was walking to the 50th street subway to start heading home after a long day at the Rockefeller Plaza crime scene, they noticed a commotion going on just up ahead and gunshots started to ring out. There was a bus stopped on the side of the road where the commotion was coming from and several masked figures with headlamps were holding weapons up to passengers. Coincidentally, the agent had just run into their suspects. They were able to catch a glimpse of them running into the subway from the bus and the agent headed into the subway station after them. Their adrenaline was racing trying to catch up. He was finally on the subway platform and saw the criminals splitting up. Some going towards the uptown uptown train, some back to the street level, and another onto the nearby down town train waiting. The agent knew they couldn't catch all of them alone so they decided to tail the one that went back up to the street through a different subway entrance. They walked a few blocks towards 9th avenue and stopped in to Don Antonio pizza joint. The agent took the opportunity to call in backup while the criminal chowed down on some brick oven pizza, unaware that they were being followed. Five minutes later several NYPD cops showed up in their cars and surrounded the restaurant. "Come out with your hands up, we have you surrounded!" Shouted one office on their car intercom. @harshaPEAZ emerged from the restaurant with their hands in the air and walking towards the officers. Just then they took out a grenade from their pocket and pulled the pin, but not before being shot by the FBI agent whose quick reflexes allowed him to reach out and grab the spoon on the grenade and prevent it from detonating. "That was almost a hot slice there", the agent said. (Cue The Who)
> 
> Everyone on the RV was a little worried now that they had ran into the bus bandits in two different spots. Surely it must have been coincidence and they hoped for better times as they kept moving, at least @EyehatethePEexam would make a full recovery as well. It was another early morning and they were on the Garden State Parkway heading south almost at their destination by 11 AM. "Good morning everyone!", exclaimed @DuranDuran as he once again got on the intercom. "We have a busy day ahead of us heading to the Jersey Shore for half the day and then a quick hop over the Pennslyvania border into Philadelphia. We are currently heading to the infamous Seaside Heights on the coastline of New Jersey. More famously known as the filming location of the realty MTV series "The Jersey Shore". But we aren't going to focus on that. The boardwalk at Seaside Heights is filled with lots of great food including grilled foods, seafood, fried foods, and sweets. Did you know that Salt Water Taffy is originally created in the late 1800s on the boardwalk at Atlantic City? It is even featured in an 1887 Presidential Cookbook during the Cleveland Administration. We will be there soon so be sure to get out your sunscreen and get ready for an afternoon at the The Jersey Shore. If you brought your bathing suit and towels along, there is beach access for you to swim or just sunbathe on the beach. We will be back on the road by 3 PM so please keep the time in mind. There is only an hour drive to Philadelphia, but we need to stick to schedule to have enough time to get there for dinner.
> 
> Everyone de-boarded the RV and stepped into the summer sun (can't wait for it to come back at this point) and looked around at all the chaos of hundreds of people walking this way and that way on the boardwalk. Once again splitting up left an right to enjoy the boardwalk games, funnel cake, etc. without incident this afternoon.
> 
> @harshaPEAZ was lynched by the town, they were a criminal


I have no regrets the pizza was so good .... *burp*


----------



## Roarbark

TIL grenades have spoons.

That was almost a hot slice .


----------



## Dothracki PE

"Dammit!" shouted the FBI agent in frustration, "these guys are good". The agent investigated the belongings of the criminal they just caught but they found little information on their person. "They must have handed off the loot to another criminal who got away. We only found a sticky note with a list of cities Including Boston, New Haven, New York, Philadelphia, Washington, Nashville, Atlanta, and Miami. At least we know where they are going next." Their partner chimed in, "You said Boston was on the list? We don't have any knowledge of anything happening there." The FBI agent agreed, "That is interesting..."

After an unusually quiet afternoon, our foodies quickly packed up and were back on the road to head across New Jersey and into the old Pennsylvania city of Philadelphia. @DuranDuran once again got on the intercom "Thanks for bearing with us in all these incidents. It's unfortunate we've been given these problems but we make the most of it. If we survived the pandemic, we can make it through anything. Good news is that @EyehatethePEexam has also been released from the hospital and is heading down with @RBHeadge PE to meet back up with us. Tonight we are heading to the city of brotherly love, also known as Philadelphia. Philly is known for many foods including pretzels, hoagie sandwiches, water ices, and the famous cheesesteak. It is said that the Oliveri brothers Pat and Harry created the sandwich while operating their hot dog stand in the early 1930s. The sandwich creation became so popular that they made enough to open a brick and mortar restaurant, Pat's Steaks by 1940 in the same spot that they operated their hot dog stand."

Meanwhile in the Philladelphia IKEA, the gang of criminals met in the usual van parked along Deleware Avenue to go over the plans. "We lost another good one. Marsha was not careful enough leaving the scene and the police tracked them. I made a call and got a last minute replacement for crowd control, you can call him Jack. Let's go over the plans again to get him up to speed..." After a while, they once again exited the van one by one.

The RV arrived just after 3:30 and the foodies were eager to check it out. Some wanted to find the Philadelphia Museum of Art steps while others wanted to see Independence Hall and others wanted to see Eastern State Penitentiary. So once again they split up into groups to maximize their experience. After a while of tourism the groups were getting hungry. "You must try the cheesteaks for dinner suggested @RBHeadge PE to his group. Let's go to Steve's, it is a great spot on Bustleton." So their group headed over and chowed down on traditional cheesesteaks with fries.

They stepped outside after some good eats when they came across another familiar sight and their hearts sank. The same criminals were holding up a SEPTA bus. They were wearing their usual sunglasses and headlamps. The gang was scared to get out their phones to call 911 since thy were now fully aware that they criminals had a backup criminal on crowd control, but @beccabun PE wanted to do the right thing and hope that the police can catch the serial robbers this time. Just then another criminal came up behind them with a katana wearing a full ninja suit and stabbed @beccabun PE through the chest. The usual van came speeding down the street and the robbers and their ninka accomplice got in the van and sped off. "Someone call for an ambulance!" @DuranDuran cried out, and tried to help @beccabun PE but it was too late.

@beccabun PE was killed by the criminals

Players remaining are: @BlueBlueprint_PE, @EyehatethePEexam, @NikR_PE, @MadamPirate PE, @RBHeadge PE, @Roarbark, @chart94\

Edited with some feedback from someone with real Philly knowledge.


----------



## beccabun PE

Dothracki PE said:


> Just then another criminal came up behind them with a katana wearing a full ninja suit and stabbed @beccabun PE through the chest.
> 
> @beccabun PE was killed by the criminals








I guess if I gotta go, at least I got to go with a katana through my chest. AVENGE ME TOWNIES


----------



## Dothracki PE

@RBHeadge PE, sorry this was more google than personal experience. I went to Philly a lot as a kid, but not much lately so I don't remember much about it. My wife and I were actually going to go last year for a long weekend trip in May, but we wound up not really being able to leave the state. Last time I was there was a college field trip to Eastern State Penitentiary that just went there and back.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Dothracki PE said:


> @RBHeadge PE please don't hate me! I went to Philly a lot as a kid, but not much lately so I don't remember much about it. My wife and I were actually going to go last year for a long weekend trip in May, but we wound up not really being able to leave the state.


No worries, just got to make a few small corrections:



Dothracki PE said:


> ...
> 
> Meanwhile in the Philadelphia IKEA, the gang of criminals met in the usual van parked along Christopher Columbus Boulevard Delaware Ave to go over the plans. "We lost another good one.
> 
> After a while of tourism the groups were getting hungry. "You must try the cheesteaks for dinner suggested @RBHeadge PE to his group. Let's go to Joe Steve's, it is a great spot on Girard Bustleton Avenue." So their group headed over and chowed down on traditional cheesesteaks and milkshakes, some got vegan cheesesteaks, and there was one Chazarma, a combination of steak and hot sausage.
> 
> They stepped outside after some good eats when they came across another familiar sight and their hearts sank. The same criminals were holding up a SEPTA bus tram car. They were wearing their usual sunglasses and headlamps.


----------



## JayKay PE

MILKSHAKES? WITH A CHEESESTEAK? DO YOU WANT THEM ALL TO GO INTO A FOOD COMA AND DIE?


----------



## txjennah PE

beccabun PE said:


> I guess if I gotta go, at least I got to go with a katana through my chest. AVENGE ME TOWNIES


Welcome to the ghostie side, @beccabun PE


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> No worries, just got to make a few small corrections:


Have you been to Politos west? Best cheesesteak ever and the biggest. It's over 2 lbs and I always say I'm going to eat half and save the other half for later but it's so good you can't stop and then you can't move the rest of the day. My college roommate was from Willows Grove, I haven't had every cheesesteak in Philly but he has and I trust his opinion that those are the best.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

i've got an everything scone with herbed goat cheese and apricot jam. @Dothracki PE missed an opportunity to explore the southern maine food scene. that has repeatedly made national news outlets lol


----------



## Dothracki PE

Voting record from yesterday


PlayerDay 1Day 2Day 3Day 4@BlueBlueprint_PE(3) Eye(5) Harsh@EyehatethePEexam(7) TXJ(3) Harsh@NikR_PE(4) becca(9) Harsh@MadamPirate PE(1) JK(2) TXJ(1) Roar@RBHeadge PE(9) TXJ(4) Harsh@Roarbark(8) harsh(7) Harsh@chart94(N) chart(2) BeccaBeccabun(10) TXJ(10) Harsh-Dead-Harsha(1) Blue(6) Blue, (8) Roar-Dead-TXJ(5) MP, (6) Eye-Dead--Dead-JayKay(2) MP, (3) Eye-Dead--Dead--Dead-


----------



## Dothracki PE

Also an FYI that I have a virtual fundraiser event tonight for work at 8 PM ET so I might be a little late in tonight's lynch kill posting. But the rules stay that the deadline for voting is 9 PM ET. I will probably just announce the lynch with the writeup to follow.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

beccabun PE said:


> I guess if I gotta go, at least I got to go with a katana through my chest. AVENGE ME TOWNIES


*pats in confirmed townie*


----------



## MadamPirate PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> i've got an everything scone with herbed goat cheese and apricot jam. @Dothracki PE missed an opportunity to explore the southern maine food scene. that has repeatedly made national news outlets lol


Oh man that sounds so good.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

MadamPirate PE said:


> Oh man that sounds so good.


it is so good. 2nd favorite breakfast offering around here.
1st is a fried eggplant breakfast sandwich with pesto, fried egg, and tomato on a roll.


----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ

JayKay PE said:


> MILKSHAKES? WITH A CHEESESTEAK? DO YOU WANT THEM ALL TO GO INTO A FOOD COMA AND DIE?


No they want everyone in their yard


----------



## Dothracki PE

Voting Update:


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Dothracki PE said:


> @RBHeadge PE, sorry this was more google than personal experience....


No worries, I enjoyed reading it.


JayKay PE said:


> MILKSHAKES? WITH A CHEESESTEAK? DO YOU WANT THEM ALL TO GO INTO A FOOD COMA AND DIE?


Yeah, that's a bit much. I'm not sure I've ever heard of that happening. But steak sandwiches with a chocolate soda, or a black cherry soda is definitely a thing. 


EyehatethePEexam said:


> Have you been to Politos west? Best cheesesteak ever and the biggest. It's over 2 lbs and I always say I'm going to eat half and save the other half for later but it's so good you can't stop and then you can't move the rest of the day. My college roommate was from Willows Grove, I haven't had every cheesesteak in Philly but he has and I trust his opinion that those are the best.


No, I've never been there. I had to google it. ... and still couldn't find it.
In reality, everyone has their favorite place and it's always _the best cheesesteak_. Its usually neighborhood based. I grew up in Castor Gardens (Northeast Philly) so for me it's Steve's Prince of Steaks.


----------



## Dothracki PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Yeah, that's a bit much. I'm not sure I've ever heard of that happening. But steak sandwiches with a chocolate soda, or a black cherry soda is definitely a thing.


That was another google thing. I think milkshakes are more associated with burger joints so maybe that's why Joe's advertises on their website with the cheesesteak and milkshakes. I am intrigued about this chocolate soda though. I always loved going to Stewart's to get the different varieties of root beer on tap in a frosted mug.


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

Dothracki PE said:


> intrigued about this chocolate soda


me too..... I wondered if it was like an Italian Soda? My husband drinks Chocolate Italian Sodas ... I've never been a fan, but then I don't drink much of anything but coffee and water ... mostly coffee. 

pretty sure I've put on like 5 pounds just drooling over all this food talk though....


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

Dothracki PE said:


> intrigued about this chocolate soda


me too..... I wondered if it was like an Italian Soda? My husband drinks Chocolate Italian Sodas ... I've never been a fan, but then I don't drink much of anything but coffee and water ... mostly coffee. 

pretty sure I've put on like 5 pounds just drooling over all this food talk though....


----------



## Dothracki PE

BlueBlueprint_PE said:


> me too..... I wondered if it was like an Italian Soda? My husband drinks Chocolate Italian Sodas ... I've never been a fan, but then I don't drink much of anything but coffee and water ... mostly coffee.
> 
> pretty sure I've put on like 5 pounds just drooling over all this food talk though....


Coffee and water is the only liquid you need! Except my water is usually sparkling.


----------



## NikR_PE

Dothracki PE said:


> Except my water is usually sparkling.


Have you consulted a doctor?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

I don't want to mislead anyone on chocolate soda or black cherry soda. It's still niche and it won't be found _everywhere_ in the city. You'll find it at the older and more established delis and steak places. 

Chocolate soda is similar to chocolate egg creams but it certainly has a slightly different taste. I'm not sure how chocolate soda is made exactly. I know that seltzer water, ice, and chocolate syrup are the key ingredients. I would think that is has a dairy product in there somewhere but I don't recall ever seeing it added to the mix. Delis usually have chocolate egg creams instead of chocolate soda.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

BlueBlueprint_PE said:


> me too..... I wondered if it was like an Italian Soda? My husband drinks Chocolate Italian Sodas ... I've never been a fan, but then I don't drink much of anything but coffee and water ... mostly coffee.
> 
> pretty sure I've put on like 5 pounds just drooling over all this food talk though....


just googled chocolate Italian soda. yep: that's it!


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

Dothracki PE said:


> Coffee and water is the only liquid you need! Except my water is usually sparkling.


my "water" usually comes in the form of coffee...


----------



## Dothracki PE

Thyme test?

Voting update:


----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ

NikR_PE said:


> Have you consulted a doctor?


I don't like doctors but I know @Dothracki PE does


----------



## JayKay PE

Oh man. I want an egg cream. I don't think they make them in the Midwest. Going to have to grab one when I go home, since it looks like I might not have to quarantine once April starts?


----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ

JayKay PE said:


> Oh man. I want an egg cream. I don't think they make them in the Midwest. Going to have to grab one when I go home, since it looks like I might not have to quarantine once April starts?


What is an egg cream.... got to google it


----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ

oh ok ok I know it now.... it neither has egg nor cream... wait what


----------



## chart94 PE

I vote for @NikR_PE cause that mouse wants to take over the world!


----------



## chart94 PE

@Dothracki PE


----------



## Dothracki PE

harshaPEAZ said:


> What is an egg cream.... got to google it


----------



## Dothracki PE

NikR_PE said:


> Have you consulted a doctor?


I asked the doctor but all they could tell me who is they want to save...


----------



## Dothracki PE

Voting update:

(1) @NikR_PE (Chart)


----------



## NikR_PE

chart94 said:


> I vote for @NikR_PE cause that mouse wants to take over the world!


I might want to take over the world but not as mafia. I am just a townie trying to look forward to today's food.
But seriously please reconsider.


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> No worries, I enjoyed reading it.
> 
> Yeah, that's a bit much. I'm not sure I've ever heard of that happening. But steak sandwiches with a chocolate soda, or a black cherry soda is definitely a thing.
> 
> No, I've never been there. I had to google it. ... and still couldn't find it.
> In reality, everyone has their favorite place and it's always _the best cheesesteak_. Its usually neighborhood based. I grew up in Castor Gardens (Northeast Philly) so for me it's Steve's Prince of Steaks.


I misspoke, politos is an artesian pizza place out here that’s really good. Paganos on Ogontz is what I’m referring to for cheesesteak. It’s kinda in the hood, you have to park at cvs and walk, but it’s worth a bullet wound.


----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ

@Dothracki PE I would like to vote for @Roarbark I see they have got off the train today


----------



## Dothracki PE

Voting update:

(1) @NikR_PE (Chart)
(-1) @Roarbark (  )


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Picker wheel sez... 


@Dothracki PE I vote for @NikR_PE


----------



## RBHeadge PE

EyehatethePEexam said:


> Paganos on Ogontz is what I’m referring to for cheesesteak. It’s kinda in the hood, you have to park at cvs and walk, but it’s worth a bullet wound.


I've had their steaks a few times. My grandparents used to live a little up the road from there. That and it used to be in my district back in my health inspector days. 

Yeah, it's a big meal! I prefer sliced over diced meat, but I definitely get the appeal. 

And to answer your next question: no I never inspected them. I wasn't responsible for restaurants in that area.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Dothracki PE said:


> Voting update:
> 
> (1) @NikR_PE (Chart)
> (-1) @Roarbark (  )


-1 votes for @Roarbark . So if I vote for him then he'll have 0 votes?

Let's do it. @Dothracki I vote for @Roarbark


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

I know this isn’t the pet thread ... but I had to give a presentation for our major downtown utility project via a webinar so I locked the pups in the kitchen (their kennel is in my office and didn’t want the noise or distraction) ... they decided it would be cool to destroy my rug ... and they both look very pleased with themselves.

Back to business - @Dothracki PE i vote for @chart94 since they voted for the best mouse ever ....


----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ

BlueBlueprint_PE said:


> I know this isn’t the pet thread ... but I have to give a presentation for our major downtown utility project via a webinar so I locked the pups in the kitchen (their kennel is in my office and didn’t want the noise or distraction) ... they decided it would be cold to destroy my rug ... and they both look very pleased with themselves.
> 
> Back to business - @Dothracki PE i vote for @chart94 since they voted for the best mouse ever ....


yeah no body puts baby in the kitchen


----------



## MadamPirate PE

BlueBlueprint_PE said:


> I know this isn’t the pet thread ... but I had to give a presentation for our major downtown utility project via a webinar so I locked the pups in the kitchen (their kennel is in my office and didn’t want the noise or distraction) ... they decided it would be cool to destroy my rug ... and they both look very pleased with themselves.
> 
> Back to business - @Dothracki PE i vote for @chart94 since they voted for the best mouse ever ....


Those are some rotten monsters!


----------



## Dothracki PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> -1 votes for @Roarbark . So if I vote for him then he'll have 0 votes?
> 
> Let's do it. @Dothracki I vote for @Roarbark


He will have one real and one imaginary vote


----------



## Dothracki PE

Voting update:

(2) @NikR_PE (Chart, MP)
(1+j) @Roarbark ( , RBH)
(1) @chart94 (Blue)


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

@Dothracki PE i vote for @NikR_PE because I don’t know who to vote for and don’t want to vote against myself by not voting.


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

MadamPirate PE said:


> Those are some rotten monsters!


they're lucky i love them....


----------



## Dothracki PE

Voting update:

(3) @NikR_PE (Chart, MP, Eye)
(1+j) @Roarbark ( , RBH)
(1) @chart94 (Blue)


----------



## Dothracki PE

One hour remaining!


----------



## Dothracki PE

TRIP TRIP TRIPLE


----------



## NikR_PE

@Dothracki PE i vote for @chart94 partly in retaliation and partly hoping that @RBHeadge PE will switch and create a tie


----------



## Dothracki PE

Voting update:

(3) @NikR_PE (Chart, MP, Eye)
(2) @chart94 (Blue, NikR)
(1+j) @Roarbark ( , RBH)


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Dothracki PE said:


> Voting update:
> 
> (2) @NikR_PE (Chart, MP)
> (1+j) @Roarbark ( , RBH)
> (1) @chart94 (Blue)


Dang EE's using j when they really mean i


----------



## chart94 PE

Def not maf!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

I know @chart94 is a townie. I don't know about @Roarbark or @NikR_PE. Nor do I know what will happen if/when @Roarbark votes tonight.

So to avoid losing a known townie, I vote for @NikR_PE . @Dothracki PE 

Sorry if I'm wrong.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

8:57 pm eastern


----------



## Dothracki PE

Time!


----------



## Dothracki PE

Voting update:

(4) @NikR_PE (Chart, MP, Eye, RBH)
(2) @chart94 (Blue, NikR)
(j) @Roarbark ( )


----------



## Roarbark

Oop, missed my window. Looks like it wouldn't have made a diff to the immediate tally that was there.

Edit: I'm attempting to work in my living room, and my housemate is lecturing me on japanese history.


----------



## Dothracki PE

"We cannot let these guys get away" said the FBI agent as they paced back and forth in the command vehicle looking for any signs of the criminals. "We know where they are going to hit, just don't know when exactly." The command vehicle was tapped into many of Philadelphia's public security systems including local police radio, traffic cameras, and the bus dispatch radio. It was only a matter of time before they finally got any hints.

"I think I got something here", said one of the desk agents as they switched their headset audio of the bus dispatch radio. "Bus 1524 your status?" asked the dispatcher with no response. The dispatcher repeated, "Bus 1524 I see you are stopped, what is your status?". "Where is that bus?" asked the FBI Agent. "Looks like it's on Bustleton Avenue at St. Vincent Street, pulling up traffic cam now." "Alright everyone let's move and try to cut off their exit from both sides! Move out!"

There was a mad dash to their cars as they paraded down the streets to try to catch the criminals before they vanished again. The FBI agent was driving down Tyson Avenue almost at Bustleton when the agent at the desk got on the radio "Suspects entered a white van with Arizona plates traveling westbound on Bustleton towards Tyson Avenue. "I'm on it", replied the FBI agent as they veered their FBI impala onto Bustleton spotting the van a mile down the road. The chase was on, but the van stood no chance as the impala quickly caught up veering in and out of traffic pulling off to the side of the road. 

The FBI agent was trying to maneuver his impala to take down the van and after several attempts he finally nabbed the van in a pit maneuver causing it to veer off the road into a fire hydrant. The agent got out of their car drawing their gun demanding the occupants to get out and lie down on the ground. Several agents pulled up behind them for backup to take down the four criminals in the van. Just then the criminal leader, @NikR_PE came around the corner with an AK-47 and opened fire on the agents. "Get down!" the agents shouted for cover as the criminal showered bullets in their direction. Just then they heard a series of clicks as the gun started to jam. The FBI agent saw his chance and slid across the hood of the nearby impala, taking aim, and shot the assailant in the head. After that the other criminals came out of the van with their hands up and got down on the ground. The FBI agent chimed:







@NikR_PE was lynched by the town, they were the last remaining criminal. FOODIES WIN!!!

Criminals: @harshaPEAZ, @txjennah PE, @NikR_PE 
Doctor: @beccabun PE 
FBI Agent: @EyehatethePEexam


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Nice job foodies!


----------



## Roarbark

Finally we can eat in peace. 


@beccabun PE you're a boss.


----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ

I must say Doc changed this game completely  @beccabun PE 
Great Modding @Dothracki PE


----------



## beccabun PE

harshaPEAZ said:


> I must say Doc changed this game completely  @beccabun PE


Hey kudos to the mafia for finding the cop on the second night though. And the doctor on the third. If I hadn't made a lucky guess on the first night, the game would have been a lot different.


----------



## Dothracki PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> Dang EE's using j when they really mean i


Because I is reserved for current in the EE realm


----------



## Dothracki PE

We really had a critical turning point day 1 when the game went to chance elimination between @JayKay PE and @EyehatethePEexam. Had the dice turned out wrong, the cop would have been eliminated day 1.


----------



## beccabun PE

Dothracki PE said:


> We really had a critical turning point day 1 when the game went to chance elimination between @JayKay PE and @EyehatethePEexam. Had the dice turned out wrong, the cop would have been eliminated day 1.
> 
> View attachment 21441


Actually, that's right, when @JayKay PE changed her vote from @MadamPirate PE to @EyehatethePEexam, I thought that might mean something. So that's why I saved MP on night one.


----------



## txjennah PE

Hahaha, great job everyone. That was a fun round. Thanks for modding, @Dothracki PE


----------



## DLD PE

Dothracki PE said:


> The FBI agent was trying to maneuver his impala to take down the van and after several attempts he finally nabbed the van in a pit maneuver causing it to veer off the road into a fire hydrant. The agent got out of their car drawing their gun demanding the occupants to get out and lie down on the ground. Several agents pulled up behind them for backup to take down the four criminals in the van. Just then the criminal leader, @NikR_PE came around the corner with an AK-47 and opened fire on the agents. "Get down!" the agents shouted for cover as the criminal showered bullets in their direction. Just then they heard a series of clicks as the gun started to jam. The FBI agent saw his chance and slid across the hood of the nearby impala, taking aim, and shot the assailant in the head. After that the other criminals came out of the van with their hands up and got down on the ground. The FBI agent chimed:


@NikR_PE, next time use the flash guard muzzle attachment with silencer on that AK-47. It could have bought you an extra day.

Good game and good writing! It was fun to read.


----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ

beccabun PE said:


> Hey kudos to the mafia for finding the cop on the second night though. And the doctor on the third. If I hadn't made a lucky guess on the first night, the game would have been a lot different.


We didn't find the COP on the first day...Voting for Eye was random haha....


----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ

But the second save from doc hit us hard hahaha  I just wanted to kill of the doctor then  I wondered if Doc and COP knew each other already by second night....We did have an inclination that @beccabun PE could be the doctor after Madam was saved on the first day ...since Becca liked madam's post so fast  thanking the doctor lol this was a fun one!


----------



## NikR_PE

DuranDuran said:


> @NikR_PE, next time use the flash guard muzzle attachment with silencer on that AK-47. It could have bought you an extra day.
> 
> Good game and good writing! It was fun to read.


Send me the Amazon link to buy this.


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

harshaPEAZ said:


> We didn't find the COP on the first day...Voting for Eye was random haha....


"Random" aka everybody wants to kill me off early. I'd be complimented if I was better at the game.


----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ

EyehatethePEexam said:


> "Random" aka everybody wants to kill me off early. I'd be complimented if I was better at the game.


uh oh.... my Random didn't mean so random... I am sorry did I hurt anyone's feelings  I was just excited to be a maf for the first time  it meant that it was either you, Becca or RBH on the target we just happen to pick you before Becca... but on the plus side since we picked you she was able to save you ... lol...well I should just stop and take a break before I am killed/voted first "randomly" in the next game


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

harshaPEAZ said:


> uh oh.... my Random didn't mean so random... I am sorry did I hurt anyone's feelings  I was just excited to be a maf for the first time  it meant that it was either you, Becca or RBH on the target we just happen to pick you before Becca... but on the plus side since we picked you she was able to save you ... lol...well I should just stop and take a break before I am killed/voted first "randomly" in the next game


Haha, I'm not offended. I think I'm just an easy target because I'm relatively new here and not likely to be protected by the doc without some luck.


----------



## SaltySteve PE

It's been a couple weeks but I wanted to drop by and let you guy's know that I PASSED! Hawaii was great but it was that much better after I got the results back.





When does the next round start cause I'm definitely in.


----------



## DLD PE

SaltySteve said:


> It's been a couple weeks but I wanted to drop by and let you guy's know that I PASSED! Hawaii was great but it was that much better after I got the results back.
> 
> View attachment 21501
> 
> 
> 
> When does the next round start cause I'm definitely in.


CONGRATS STEVE!


----------



## Dothracki PE

SaltySteve said:


> It's been a couple weeks but I wanted to drop by and let you guy's know that I PASSED! Hawaii was great but it was that much better after I got the results back.
> 
> View attachment 21501
> 
> 
> 
> When does the next round start cause I'm definitely in.


NICE WORK @SaltySteve PE!


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Congrats Steve!!!!!

FE Environmental -> PE Electrical Power
Interesting switch


----------



## MadamPirate PE

SaltySteve said:


> It's been a couple weeks but I wanted to drop by and let you guy's know that I PASSED! Hawaii was great but it was that much better after I got the results back.
> 
> View attachment 21501
> 
> 
> 
> When does the next round start cause I'm definitely in.


YAY STEVE!!!!!!!


----------



## SaltySteve PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> Congrats Steve!!!!!
> 
> FE Environmental -> PE Electrical Power
> Interesting switch


My actual major was Biosystems Engineering (for both BS and MS). I was originally planning to go into biofuels but ended up going electrical. It's been an interesting ride.


----------



## txjennah PE

SaltySteve said:


> It's been a couple weeks but I wanted to drop by and let you guy's know that I PASSED! Hawaii was great but it was that much better after I got the results back.
> 
> View attachment 21501
> 
> 
> 
> When does the next round start cause I'm definitely in.


Yessssss! Congratulations @SaltySteve PE!


----------



## NikR_PE

SaltySteve said:


> It's been a couple weeks but I wanted to drop by and let you guy's know that I PASSED! Hawaii was great but it was that much better after I got the results back.
> 
> View attachment 21501
> 
> 
> 
> When does the next round start cause I'm definitely in.


Awesome. Congrats.


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

SaltySteve said:


> It's been a couple weeks but I wanted to drop by and let you guy's know that I PASSED! Hawaii was great but it was that much better after I got the results back.
> 
> View attachment 21501
> 
> 
> 
> When does the next round start cause I'm definitely in.


Congratulations!


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

SaltySteve said:


> It's been a couple weeks but I wanted to drop by and let you guy's know that I PASSED! Hawaii was great but it was that much better after I got the results back.
> 
> View attachment 21501
> 
> 
> 
> When does the next round start cause I'm definitely in.


Did you try poke' while you were there? I went a long time ago and found the grocery store had fresh poke' for $5/lb. I ate like a king on a dollar menu budget.


----------



## SaltySteve PE

EyehatethePEexam said:


> Did you try poke' while you were there? I went a long time ago and found the grocery store had fresh poke' for $5/lb. I ate like a king on a dollar menu budget.


I did not but the other couple we went with ate pounds of it. I'm not into raw fish beyond actual sushi. I promised them I would try it but never had a chance.

I did eat fried spam in several dishes and I was pleasantly surprised at how good that was.


----------



## beccabun PE

SaltySteve said:


> It's been a couple weeks but I wanted to drop by and let you guy's know that I PASSED! Hawaii was great but it was that much better after I got the results back.
> 
> View attachment 21501
> 
> 
> 
> When does the next round start cause I'm definitely in.


Congrats!!!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Congratulations @SaltySteve


----------



## JayKay PE

SaltySteve said:


> It's been a couple weeks but I wanted to drop by and let you guy's know that I PASSED! Hawaii was great but it was that much better after I got the results back.
> 
> View attachment 21501
> 
> 
> 
> When does the next round start cause I'm definitely in.


*jaykay fucking late to the party*

YAY. AWESOME.

@Group - I'm up for modding next round


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

I'm out for one more month.


----------



## SaltySteve PE

Off topic but is it still possible to change usernames? I just got my official PE letter and wanted to upgrade my username.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

I just poked around and didn't see a way to do so.

I'll poke Angie in that other thread.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Congrats @SaltySteve !!

@JayKay PE im in


----------



## RBHeadge PE

@JayKay PE I'm in.

Things are still vey busy at work, but it looks like things will calm down by mid next week.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

SaltySteve said:


> Off topic but is it still possible to change usernames? I just got my official PE letter and wanted to upgrade my username.





MadamPirate PE said:


> I just poked around and didn't see a way to do so.
> 
> I'll poke Angie in that other thread.



Looks like you can change your username once a month


----------



## SaltySteve PE

Got it!!!


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

SaltySteve PE said:


> Got it!!!


That was fast! I got my paperwork in 3 weeks ago and they haven't even cashed my check yet. I'm fully expecting to have to edit the experience section- my colleague is on revision 3 and turned his in in January.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

EyehatethePEexam said:


> That was fast! I got my paperwork in 3 weeks ago and they haven't even cashed my check yet. I'm fully expecting to have to edit the experience section- my colleague is on revision 3 and turned his in in January.


i think @SaltySteve PE meant that they got their name here fixed lol


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

EyehatethePEexam said:


> That was fast! I got my paperwork in 3 weeks ago and they haven't even cashed my check yet. I'm fully expecting to have to edit the experience section- my colleague is on revision 3 and turned his in in January.


also some states are fast. i applied for and received my ME PE in an afternoon


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

triple!


----------



## JayKay PE

What is the opinion on starting a round next week (Monday, 3/29)?


----------



## MadamPirate PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> Looks like you can change your username once a month
> View attachment 21505
> 
> 
> View attachment 21506


She said she enabled it just around the time you posted that!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

JayKay PE said:


> What is the opinion on starting a round next week (Monday, 3/29)?


I'm in.


----------



## SaltySteve PE

EyehatethePEexam said:


> That was fast! I got my paperwork in 3 weeks ago and they haven't even cashed my check yet. I'm fully expecting to have to edit the experience section- my colleague is on revision 3 and turned his in in January.


I had our secretary to send in my letter and check last week while I was in Hawaii. It took a week to get registered. With that said I had a lot of back and forth on experience with the state when I originally applied to sit for the exam back in 2019. I think once that's all done, it's just a matter of getting the results back after you take the exam and paying the $140 in TN.


----------



## SaltySteve PE

JayKay PE said:


> What is the opinion on starting a round next week (Monday, 3/29)?


I'm in!


----------



## beccabun PE

JayKay PE said:


> What is the opinion on starting a round next week (Monday, 3/29)?


I'm in


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

SaltySteve PE said:


> I had our secretary to send in my letter and check last week while I was in Hawaii. It took a week to get registered. With that said I had a lot of back and forth on experience with the state when I originally applied to sit for the exam back in 2019. I think once that's all done, it's just a matter of getting the results back after you take the exam and paying the $140 in TN.


Ah, we don't require pre-qualification to take the exam. I passed the exam, now I have to prove that I'm experienced enough for the initials.


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

JayKay PE said:


> What is the opinion on starting a round next week (Monday, 3/29)?


Busy week next week but I can check in in the morning and after work. It's safe to assume I'm the cop or mafia everyone...either way I'm packing heat.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

@SaltySteve PE oooh, look at that PE after your name. Woot! Congrats!

Still sus as hell though.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

EyehatethePEexam said:


> Ah, we don't require pre-qualification to take the exam. I passed the exam, now I have to prove that I'm experienced enough for the initials.


what state are you again?


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> what state are you again?


Wisconsin. I should have had the paperwork done much earlier than I did but I bought and sold a house and the application took a back seat. And it took months to get a transcript I paid for out of one of my schools.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

JayKay PE said:


> What is the opinion on starting a round next week (Monday, 3/29)?


I’ll play!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

JayKay PE said:


> What is the opinion on starting a round next week (Monday, 3/29)?


I'm in


----------



## NikR_PE

JayKay PE said:


> *jaykay fucking late to the party*
> 
> YAY. AWESOME.
> 
> @Group - I'm up for modding next round


I am out.

@JayKay PE can't join as I will be starting my new job.


----------



## Roarbark

SaltySteve PE said:


> It's been a couple weeks but I wanted to drop by and let you guy's know that I PASSED! Hawaii was great but it was that much better after I got the results back.
> 
> View attachment 21501
> 
> 
> 
> When does the next round start cause I'm definitely in.


Congrats buddy! Good work  

I am out for a week, since my life has been very busy recently.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

SaltySteve PE said:


> It's been a couple weeks but I wanted to drop by and let you guy's know that I PASSED! Hawaii was great but it was that much better after I got the results back.
> 
> View attachment 21501
> 
> 
> 
> When does the next round start cause I'm definitely in.


Corngrats!


----------



## Dothracki PE

@JayKay PE I am in


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

NikR_PE said:


> I am out.
> 
> @JayKay PE can't join as I will be starting my new job.


Congrats on the new job


----------



## SaltySteve PE

Good luck on your exam tomorrow @DuranDuran !!!


----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ

Congrats @SaltySteve PE and @NikR_PE 

I am out for this one.


----------



## JayKay PE

Okay. This is who I have playing so far: @MadamPirate PE, @SaltySteve PE, @beccabun PE, @EyehatethePEexam, @ChebyshevII PE, @RBHeadge PE, and @Dothracki PE

Said they were out due to life beating them down: @NikR_PE, @Roarbark, and @harshaPEAZ

Any other takers on a round starting (most likely) on Tuesday morning, so I can get my thoughts together? @BlueBlueprint_PE, @txjennah PE, @chart94, @tj_PE, @Unintended Max P.E. (MY BIFFLE), @squaretaper LIT AF PE (MY OTHER BIFFLE), @DuranDuran (MY LOWER INTESTINE BIFFLE)


----------



## txjennah PE

JayKay PE said:


> Okay. This is who I have playing so far: @MadamPirate PE, @SaltySteve PE, @beccabun PE, @EyehatethePEexam, @ChebyshevII PE, @RBHeadge PE, and @Dothracki PE
> 
> Said they were out due to life beating them down: @NikR_PE, @Roarbark, and @harshaPEAZ
> 
> Any other takers on a round starting (most likely) on Tuesday morning, so I can get my thoughts together? @BlueBlueprint_PE, @txjennah PE, @chart94, @tj_PE, @Unintended Max P.E. (MY BIFFLE), @squaretaper LIT AF PE (MY OTHER BIFFLE), @DuranDuran (MY LOWER INTESTINE BIFFLE)


I'm in


----------



## DLD PE

*IN* (even though Saturday was a complete beat-down, but took notes afterward so I know what to study for next time). Not going to let it get me down.


----------



## SaltySteve PE

DuranDuran said:


> *IN* (even though Saturday was a complete beat-down, but took notes afterward so I know what to study for next time). Not going to let it get me down.


Fortunately you don't have to wait months to get results. Hopefully you did better than you are expecting!


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

JayKay PE said:


> Okay. This is who I have playing so far: @MadamPirate PE, @SaltySteve PE, @beccabun PE, @EyehatethePEexam, @ChebyshevII PE, @RBHeadge PE, and @Dothracki PE
> 
> Said they were out due to life beating them down: @NikR_PE, @Roarbark, and @harshaPEAZ
> 
> Any other takers on a round starting (most likely) on Tuesday morning, so I can get my thoughts together? @BlueBlueprint_PE, @txjennah PE, @chart94, @tj_PE, @Unintended Max P.E. (MY BIFFLE), @squaretaper LIT AF PE (MY OTHER BIFFLE), @DuranDuran (MY LOWER INTESTINE BIFFLE)


I'm going to sit this one out. (Unrelated to @JayKay PE not inviting me)


----------



## JayKay PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> I'm going to sit this one out. (Unrelated to @JayKay PE not inviting me)


I FORGOT. I JUST ASSUMED YOU DIDN'T WANT TO PLAY FOR REASONS.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

JayKay PE said:


> I FORGOT. I JUST ASSUMED YOU DIDN'T WANT TO PLAY FOR REASONS.


I figured. I'm just giving you a hard time.


----------



## JayKay PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> I figured. I'm just giving you a hard time.


----------



## JayKay PE

Okay. Fuck. Work suddenly got busy/I got busy. Would everyone be okay with me pushing to next Monday (if okay)? I could potentially swing a Thursday start, but I don't think anyone wants to start a game so close to the weekend.


----------



## DLD PE

JayKay PE said:


> Okay. Fuck. Work suddenly got busy/I got busy. Would everyone be okay with me pushing to next Monday (if okay)? I could potentially swing a Thursday start, but I don't think anyone wants to start a game so close to the weekend.


I'm good with that. Don't work too hard, JK!


----------



## Dothracki PE

JayKay PE said:


> Okay. Fuck. Work suddenly got busy/I got busy. Would everyone be okay with me pushing to next Monday (if okay)? I could potentially swing a Thursday start, but I don't think anyone wants to start a game so close to the weekend.


Monday is good for me. I will finally be eligible for the vaccine then, but it seems like I will never get an appointment based on preliminary research.


----------



## SaltySteve PE

JayKay PE said:


> Okay. Fuck. Work suddenly got busy/I got busy. Would everyone be okay with me pushing to next Monday (if okay)? I could potentially swing a Thursday start, but I don't think anyone wants to start a game so close to the weekend.


Yeah that's fine. Work >> Mafia.



Dothracki PE said:


> Monday is good for me. I will finally be eligible for the vaccine then, but it seems like I will never get an appointment based on preliminary resear


Do we need a vaccine to play mafia now?


----------



## txjennah PE

Dothracki PE said:


> Monday is good for me. I will finally be eligible for the vaccine then, but it seems like I will never get an appointment based on preliminary research.


COVID-19 Vaccine Spotter This helped my aunt and a couple of friends find an appointment!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

JayKay PE said:


> Okay. Fuck. Work suddenly got busy/I got busy. Would everyone be okay with me pushing to next Monday (if okay)? I could potentially swing a Thursday start, but I don't think anyone wants to start a game so close to the weekend.


I know the feeling. Next Monday is fine with me.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

JayKay PE said:


> Okay. This is who I have playing so far: @MadamPirate PE, @SaltySteve PE, @beccabun PE, @EyehatethePEexam, @ChebyshevII PE, @RBHeadge PE, and @Dothracki PE
> 
> Said they were out due to life beating them down: @NikR_PE, @Roarbark, and @harshaPEAZ
> 
> Any other takers on a round starting (most likely) on Tuesday morning, so I can get my thoughts together? @BlueBlueprint_PE, @txjennah PE, @chart94, @tj_PE, @Unintended Max P.E. (MY BIFFLE), @squaretaper LIT AF PE (MY OTHER BIFFLE), @DuranDuran (MY LOWER INTESTINE BIFFLE)


Feelin' cute. Might murder.


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

i'm in for next week. this week and last week have been crazy!


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> Feelin' cute. Might murder.


Suspish
*squinty eyes*


----------



## JayKay PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> Suspish
> *squinty eyes*


You down for next week maybe?


----------



## Roarbark

JayKay PE said:


> Okay. This is who I have playing so far: @MadamPirate PE, @SaltySteve PE, @beccabun PE, @EyehatethePEexam, @ChebyshevII PE, @RBHeadge PE, and @Dothracki PE
> 
> Said they were out due to life beating them down: @NikR_PE, @Roarbark, and @harshaPEAZ
> 
> Any other takers on a round starting (most likely) on Tuesday morning, so I can get my thoughts together? @BlueBlueprint_PE, @txjennah PE, @chart94, @tj_PE, @Unintended Max P.E. (MY BIFFLE), @squaretaper LIT AF PE (MY OTHER BIFFLE), @DuranDuran (MY LOWER INTESTINE BIFFLE)


Yes, life is beating me. I stayed at office 'til 1 yesterday. Yes, that 1.


----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ

So work has been crazy this year and I have an exam in 20 days for which I have registered and not opened a book yet after the October exam.... Even the days I have time I just don't feel like studying... Everyday I tell myself today is the day but  I feel so out of it...now I keep telling myself what would 20 day of studying do... I guess I feel guilty for not doing anything so I am confessing here. I wonder would I be able to remember stuff on seeing the questions.. I should have just kept with the study thing even after the October exam I was so focused back then ...


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

harshaPEAZ said:


> So work has been crazy this year and I have an exam in 20 days for which I have registered and not opened a book yet after the October exam.... Even the days I have time I just don't feel like studying... Everyday I tell myself today is the day but  I feel so out of it...now I keep telling myself what would 20 day of studying do... I guess I feel guilty for not doing anything so I am confessing here. I wonder would I be able to remember stuff on seeing the questions.. I should have just kept with the study thing even after the October exam I was so focused back then ...


that's exactly how I felt going in to the October exam. I just could NOT get myself to focus. Pretty sure I was down to about 3 weeks before I somewhat started focusing again, but it still wasn't the same as leading up to the cancelled April exam. Hang in there! You got this!


----------



## beccabun PE

harshaPEAZ said:


> So work has been crazy this year and I have an exam in 20 days for which I have registered and not opened a book yet after the October exam.... Even the days I have time I just don't feel like studying... Everyday I tell myself today is the day but  I feel so out of it...now I keep telling myself what would 20 day of studying do... I guess I feel guilty for not doing anything so I am confessing here. I wonder would I be able to remember stuff on seeing the questions.. I should have just kept with the study thing even after the October exam I was so focused back then ...


Studying right after the October exam would have been counterproductive, you needed a break after the exam and that's okay! You still have your materials from October, and I would focus on reviewing those materials and focusing on the areas that you need to work on. 20 days is enough time to get organized and get some practice exams done. You've got this!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

harshaPEAZ said:


> So work has been crazy this year and I have an exam in 20 days for which I have registered and not opened a book yet after the October exam.... Even the days I have time I just don't feel like studying... Everyday I tell myself today is the day but  I feel so out of it...now I keep telling myself what would 20 day of studying do... I guess I feel guilty for not doing anything so I am confessing here. I wonder would I be able to remember stuff on seeing the questions.. I should have just kept with the study thing even after the October exam I was so focused back then ...


Same. I mean, I have been studying. Just not effectively.


----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ

vhab49_PE said:


> Same. I mean, I have been studying. Just not effectively.


I was so focused for the last exam and was confident of passing I guess I missed it by 4-6 questions but was not demotivated I was like I just need to focus on the weaker sections. I picked up in January studied for a week and then just work and personal life went crazy. Now I do not have the same focus, motivation and enthusiasm.... but I will try get back to it and go over some practice test quickly may be....I just hope things start flowing again once I see the questions during that 8 hour.


----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ

Thanks everyone all your words help me feel better. I guess I will start with doing some practice tests atleast for the next 20 days and brush up as much as possible. I have to do this... I got this...


----------



## SaltySteve PE

harshaPEAZ said:


> So work has been crazy this year and I have an exam in 20 days for which I have registered and not opened a book yet after the October exam.... Even the days I have time I just don't feel like studying... Everyday I tell myself today is the day but  I feel so out of it...now I keep telling myself what would 20 day of studying do... I guess I feel guilty for not doing anything so I am confessing here. I wonder would I be able to remember stuff on seeing the questions.. I should have just kept with the study thing even after the October exam I was so focused back then ...


Dude I feel you. When they canceled the April '20 exam and then pushed the power exam in October I kept telling myself I was going to study the whole time. I kept having those conversations and pushing it off. I studied in spruts over the months with varying degrees of motivation. 

Every time you do a problem you are getting better. 20 days will put you 20 days ahead of where you are now. Even if you don't pass this round, you'll have 20 days more studying under you belt for the next go-around. 

You got this. Now go study!


----------



## JayKay PE

Ugh. I was sick this whole weekend and am catching up on work tomorrow. People who are playing: @MadamPirate PE, @SaltySteve PE, @beccabun PE, @EyehatethePEexam, @ChebyshevII PE, @RBHeadge PE, @Dothracki PE, @txjennah PE, @DuranDuran, and @BlueBlueprint_PE. Please confirm still playing, I will start game on Wednesday. I need tonight to recover, drink more liquids, and attempt to plan this round out. I DON'T EVEN HAVE A THEME YET.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

in


----------



## Dothracki PE

JayKay PE said:


> Ugh. I was sick this whole weekend and am catching up on work tomorrow. People who are playing: @MadamPirate PE, @SaltySteve PE, @beccabun PE, @EyehatethePEexam, @ChebyshevII PE, @RBHeadge PE, @Dothracki PE, @txjennah PE, @DuranDuran, and @BlueBlueprint_PE. Please confirm still playing, I will start game on Wednesday. I need tonight to recover, drink more liquids, and attempt to plan this round out. I DON'T EVEN HAVE A THEME YET.


Still in.


----------



## SaltySteve PE

JayKay PE said:


> Ugh. I was sick this whole weekend and am catching up on work tomorrow. People who are playing: @MadamPirate PE, @SaltySteve PE, @beccabun PE, @EyehatethePEexam, @ChebyshevII PE, @RBHeadge PE, @Dothracki PE, @txjennah PE, @DuranDuran, and @BlueBlueprint_PE. Please confirm still playing, I will start game on Wednesday. I need tonight to recover, drink more liquids, and attempt to plan this round out. I DON'T EVEN HAVE A THEME YET.


Being sick sucks, I hope you get to feeling better.

I'm still in for Wednesday.


----------



## beccabun PE

JayKay PE said:


> Ugh. I was sick this whole weekend and am catching up on work tomorrow. People who are playing: @MadamPirate PE, @SaltySteve PE, @beccabun PE, @EyehatethePEexam, @ChebyshevII PE, @RBHeadge PE, @Dothracki PE, @txjennah PE, @DuranDuran, and @BlueBlueprint_PE. Please confirm still playing, I will start game on Wednesday. I need tonight to recover, drink more liquids, and attempt to plan this round out. I DON'T EVEN HAVE A THEME YET.


Still in


----------



## DLD PE

Sorry you're sick @JayKay PE ! I'm still in.


----------



## txjennah PE

Hope you feel better soon! I'm in.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

I will be cheering for your healing from the sidelines @JayKay PE .... or hopefully as an NPC.


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

feel better! sorry you're sick!!! i'm still in.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

JayKay PE said:


> Ugh. I was sick this whole weekend and am catching up on work tomorrow. People who are playing: @MadamPirate PE, @SaltySteve PE, @beccabun PE, @EyehatethePEexam, @ChebyshevII PE, @RBHeadge PE, @Dothracki PE, @txjennah PE, @DuranDuran, and @BlueBlueprint_PE. Please confirm still playing, I will start game on Wednesday. I need tonight to recover, drink more liquids, and attempt to plan this round out. I DON'T EVEN HAVE A THEME YET.


Still in.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

JayKay PE said:


> Ugh. I was sick this whole weekend and am catching up on work tomorrow. People who are playing: @MadamPirate PE, @SaltySteve PE, @beccabun PE, @EyehatethePEexam, @ChebyshevII PE, @RBHeadge PE, @Dothracki PE, @txjennah PE, @DuranDuran, and @BlueBlueprint_PE. Please confirm still playing, I will start game on Wednesday. I need tonight to recover, drink more liquids, and attempt to plan this round out. I DON'T EVEN HAVE A THEME YET.


Stin. (Still In)


----------



## JayKay PE

I am lazy and copy+pasted from Doth round, since I am assuming it's the most up-to-date:

Theme: I...don't know. Let's see what happens!

There are townies and mafia. Townies must try to find and eliminate the mafia with extreme prejudice before they are eliminated. The game ends when either all of the Mafia is eliminated (town wins), or there are fewer townsfolk than Mafia members (Mafia wins).

*The game will start today, Wednesday, April 7, 2021. Lynching will be allowed on the first day. Mafia can lynch the first night.*

The Mafia members are going to privately tell me who they would like to eliminate during the night. I will reveal to everyone what happened the next morning with some mediocre storytelling.

During the day, everybody (townsfolk and Mafia) will publicly vote for a person to eliminate; I will eliminate the person with the most votes at the end of the day and reveal what their role was. (Please note that narrative may follow the following morning depending on the day.)

In the event the game extends to the weekend, the game will be in extended night phase starting Friday night and resuming the Monday morning.

In addition to regular townsfolk and members of the Mafia, there is also a Doctor and a Cop. The Doctor can choose someone to “save” during the night; if they choose the same person the Mafia chose, then that player will escape elimination by the Mafia that night. The Cop can “investigate” one player each day.

The Mafia members know who each other are, but no one knows anyone else’s role except me. I will more specific instructions to the members of the Mafia, the Doctor, and the Cop. If you do not receive a PM from me within a few minutes, then you are a regular townsfolk/townie. If you're actually reading this wall of text, I'm sorry, but the rules the rules.

To vote on a person to eliminate, mention me @JayKay PE and tell me specifically that 1) you are voting and 2) the username of the person you are voting to eliminate. I will try to keep a running tally throughout the day as possible due to work.

Example: @JayKay PE I vote from @jean15paul_PE because they didn't share crawdads

*Please submit your votes in this thread by 9:00 PM EST/8:00 PM Central/7:00 PM Mountain/6:00 PM Pacific Time/Whatever Roar and Bly-time (even though they aren't playing, their time zones remain)*

A couple of rules:

You may use this thread to vote and post about the game.
Anyone who is an active participant in the game can use this thread to speculate, discuss, accuse, or otherwise participate in the game; just please make sure to follow regular EB forum guidelines.
Your vote only counts if you are playing and not yet eliminated.
If there is a tie for most votes, I will pick one of the voted users at random using a randomizer in a best of 10 round.
PLEASE NOTE THAT EVERYONE IS REQUIRED TO VOTE STARTING THURSDAY (aka: tomorrow). NOT VOTING WILL RESULT IN YOUR VOTE BEING CAST FOR YOURSELF. MISSING TWO VOTES IN A ROW WILL RESULT IN YOUR UNTIMELY DEATH.
Standard EB-mafia game rules apply which means PMing is allowed!!
All votes via PM will not count unless they are specifically for Mafia/Doc/Cop actions.
Votes submitted after the deadline will count towards the following day.
You are not allowed to reveal your role, privately or publicly, after you have been eliminated. You can, however, choose to reveal you role in public if you can face the consequences. You may not post screengrabs of private messages in this thread.
Please keep all trash talk in the thread and don’t take things too seriously!
For reference, the list of players in this round is: @MadamPirate PE, @SaltySteve PE, @beccabun PE, @EyehatethePEexam, @ChebyshevII PE, @RBHeadge PE, @Dothracki PE, @txjennah PE, @DuranDuran, and @BlueBlueprint_PE

I hope I can think of a theme before the end of the day.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

JayKay PE said:


> Example: @JayKay PE I vote from @jean15paul_PE because they didn't share crawdads


I mean, we are still in the middle of a pandemic.

Also it's weird to hear them called crawdads (or crayfish). They are ONLY ever called "crawfish" here.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> I mean, we are still in the middle of a pandemic.
> 
> Also it's weird to hear them called crawdads (or crayfish). They are ONLY ever called "crawfish" here.


tongs!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

YES IM A TOWNIE


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

what a crazy week! i have meetings almost all day today, but i'll try and stay up to speed! happy wednesday!!


----------



## JayKay PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> tongs!


*realizes I forgot to ask to play, is horrible person who can't keep track of players*


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

JayKay PE said:


> *realizes I forgot to ask to play, is horrible person who can't keep track of players*


Is fine

i noticed you forgot me in the round up last week or whatever
but i'm drowning at work


----------



## Dothracki PE

Hopefully not going to be a squirrely townie this round that gets killed off, but I'm going to start off with a random wheel vote. @JayKay PE I vote for @txjennah PE because the wheel told me to.


----------



## JayKay PE

Just got out of gym. Will try to keep up with votes while at dinner. Current vote:

@txjennah PE (doth)


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Whoa, I almost forgot we were playing today.

o/t I've been pretty busy with work the last few weeks. And it sounds like several others are super busy too. I wonder if that's a sign that things are starting to return to normal and everyone is trying to catch up?


----------



## DLD PE

I just got my first Covid-19 vaccine yesterday. Feel feverish and achy at the moment.


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

DuranDuran said:


> I just got my first Covid-19 vaccine yesterday. Feel feverish and achy at the moment.


I had a co-worker today say the same thing! he got his Saturday and still feels terrible today! Hope it wears off soon!


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

Wow. today was crazy. in meetings (different ones) from 8am - 3:45pm. I'm exhausted! But, doesn't seem like i missed too much here today. Being the first day, it tends to be pretty quiet though. @JayKay PE I randomly vote for @RBHeadge PE ...


----------



## MadamPirate PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Whoa, I almost forgot we were playing today.
> 
> o/t I've been pretty busy with work the last few weeks. And it sounds like several others are super busy too. I wonder if that's a sign that things are starting to return to normal and everyone is trying to catch up?


I picked up two more substations this week.

WHEEEEEEEE


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

MadamPirate PE said:


> I picked up two more substations this week.
> 
> WHEEEEEEEE


I feel you. I have two projects that just started construction (one of which is our $11M downtown utility replacement project) ... so of course that's the initial period where all the issues come up and the public is all pissed off and upset..... and i'm trying to wrap our long range master plan and design and construction standards... which takes an immense amount of brain power... on top of the rest of my projects (10 lift station rehabs). I don't even know what day it is!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

BlueBlueprint_PE said:


> I feel you. I have two projects that just started construction (one of which is our $11M downtown utility replacement project) ... so of course that's the initial period where all the issues come up and the public is all pissed off and upset..... and i'm trying to wrap our long range master plan and design and construction standards... which takes an immense amount of brain power... on top of the rest of my projects (10 lift station rehabs). I don't even know what day it is!


Wednesday.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

@JayKay PE I vote for @SaltySteve PE


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

MadamPirate PE said:


> Wednesday.


you sure???? pretty sure i've worked enough for it to be friday.... and i'm off on mondays..


----------



## JayKay PE

Current vote:

@txjennah PE (doth)
@RBHeadge PE (blue)
@SaltySteve PE (mp)


----------



## RBHeadge PE

BlueBlueprint_PE said:


> Wow. today was crazy. in meetings (different ones) from 8am - 3:45pm. I'm exhausted! But, doesn't seem like i missed too much here today. Being the first day, it tends to be pretty quiet though. @JayKay PE I randomly vote for @RBHeadge PE ...
> View attachment 21552








@JayKay PE I vote for @BlueBlueprint_PE 



MadamPirate PE said:


> I picked up two more substations this week.
> 
> WHEEEEEEEE


yay!?



MadamPirate PE said:


> Wednesday.


Tomorrow is my Friday, but this is still the third day of the work week. So is it still Wednesday or is it my (relative) Thursday?


----------



## JayKay PE

I forgot if I ended this at 8pm or 9pm. Uh. Current vote:

@txjennah PE (doth)
@RBHeadge PE (blue)
@SaltySteve PE (mp)
@BlueBlueprint_PE (rbh)


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

RBHeadge PE said:


> @JayKay PE I vote for @BlueBlueprint_PE
> 
> 
> yay!?
> 
> 
> Tomorrow is my Friday, but this is still the third day of the work week. So is it still Wednesday or is it my (relative) Thursday?


ooooohh... a spiteful retaliation vote.... always sus... 

today was technically my (relative) Tuesday and it felt like it should've been friday.... the rest of the week is gonna suck..


----------



## JayKay PE

Okay. Voting end. Uh.


----------



## JayKay PE

My mother picked three, which means @SaltySteve PE was lynched.

@SaltySteve PE was a normal townieeeeee


----------



## SaltySteve PE

*&%&^%#$


----------



## JayKay PE

"Okay everyone, let's do this!" @jean15paul_PE cheered from the front of the class, whipping their beautiful weave ponytail around like a helicopter to match the furious pumping of their legs. "I want everyone to get hustling so we can begin some intervals! I see you over there, @tj_PE, you with your class streak, it's really been paying off!" A few jealous glances were pointed at the rider with the shout-out, a few grumbles of discontent rippling throughout the cycle class. "And intervals are a go! Up, and down, and up, and down, and move those tooshies!!!!"

A couple of the cyclists, with legs larger than tree trunks, gave a cheer, while the remainder struggled to keep up with the pace and began panting at the sudden influx of...cardio. 

All the result of a company-wide effort for everyone to get fit (and not a secret upper management attempt at lowering health care overhead costs). It was a weeklong retreat-FOR WORK BONDING AND FITNESS (you better lose weight and/or inches, or else!). So everybody have fun (and lower the type 2 diabetes claims that are running up our premiums!).

One of the cyclists, @SaltySteve PE, seemed to be struggling more than others, with their intervals being off no matter how much cheering was coming from the instructor. Another failed interval and @SaltySteve PE collapsed in a pile against the front of the bike, wheezing dramatically. Their feet, strapped into the bike pedals, twitched momentarily, before their whole body stilled. Nobody realized that they had died from a sudden cardiac arrest until the end of class, when everyone else slid to the floor for burpees before they were allowed to leave.

Everyone gathered around @SaltySteve PE for a moment, struggling to breath and struggling to understand what happened, before they shuffled off in sweaty dejection. With one person killed during the retreat, would that mean the plan deductibles would go up, because they now had to cover the premiums with less people? Was that how health plans worked? They thought that is how health plans worked.

A conversation started between two co-workers, discussing the benefits of a HDHP versus a PPO, when one began coughing and collapsed to the floor after taking a sip from their bedazzled water bottle. Good thing the other co-worker had taken the CPR-training offered by their current health plan's online portal! They were able to keep the heart of @DuranDuran beating in time with "Staying Alive", and finally use their keychain CPR mouth barrier to lower the risk of transmission of whatever, long enough for the onsite paramedics that were hired by the company to rush over and take over! It was a very dramatic save of @DuranDuran! 

Later investigation revealed the water bottle was filled with something that looked like Crystal Light but was, in fact, full sugar drink mix! Obviously an attempt at assassination! Someone was trying to make the medical plan costs go up. But whom?

The remaining players are:

@MadamPirate PE, @beccabun PE, @EyehatethePEexam, @ChebyshevII PE, @RBHeadge PE, @Dothracki PE, @txjennah PE, @DuranDuran, and @BlueBlueprint_PE

@SaltySteve PE was lynched by forced exercise. They were a normal co-worker.

Final Vote
@txjennah PE (doth)
@RBHeadge PE (blue)
@SaltySteve PE (mp)
@BlueBlueprint_PE (rbh)

@DuranDuran was saved


----------



## SaltySteve PE

JayKay PE said:


> @DuranDuran was saved



@Doc, trying to save Duran or Me is always a safe bet the first night. Good Choice.

@MadamPirate PE , @mafia, and @jaykays mom..... Yall need some better role models. Duran and I are all too often the "random" first days kill. I'm disappointed in you.


----------



## SaltySteve PE




----------



## SaltySteve PE




----------



## txjennah PE

Dothracki PE said:


> Hopefully not going to be a squirrely townie this round that gets killed off, but I'm going to start off with a random wheel vote. @JayKay PE I vote for @txjennah PE because the wheel told me to.
> 
> View attachment 21551


Your wheel is wrong. Also, I protest the autumnal colors. I need some springtime pastels on that bitch.


----------



## JayKay PE

SaltySteve PE said:


> @Doc, trying to save Duran or Me is always a safe bet the first night. Good Choice.
> 
> @MadamPirate PE , @mafia, and @jaykays mom..... Yall need some better role models. Duran and I are all too often the "random" first days kill. I'm disappointed in you.


*sees salty talking shit about my mom*

*target locked for all future games*


----------



## Dothracki PE

txjennah PE said:


> Your wheel is wrong. Also, I protest the autumnal colors. I need some springtime pastels on that bitch.


It was supposed to be a red sunset.


JayKay PE said:


> "Okay everyone, let's do this!" @jean15paul_PE cheered from the front of the class, whipping their beautiful weave ponytail around like a helicopter to match the furious pumping of their legs. "I want everyone to get hustling so we can begin some intervals! I see you over there, @tj_PE, you with your class streak, it's really been paying off!" A few jealous glances were pointed at the rider with the shout-out, a few grumbles of discontent rippling throughout the cycle class. "And intervals are a go! Up, and down, and up, and down, and move those tooshies!!!!"
> 
> A couple of the cyclists, with legs larger than tree trunks, gave a cheer, while the remainder struggled to keep up with the pace and began panting at the sudden influx of...cardio.
> 
> All the result of a company-wide effort for everyone to get fit (and not a secret upper management attempt at lowering health care overhead costs). It was a weeklong retreat-FOR WORK BONDING AND FITNESS (you better lose weight and/or inches, or else!). So everybody have fun (and lower the type 2 diabetes claims that are running up our premiums!).
> 
> One of the cyclists, @SaltySteve PE, seemed to be struggling more than others, with their intervals being off no matter how much cheering was coming from the instructor. Another failed interval and @SaltySteve PE collapsed in a pile against the front of the bike, wheezing dramatically. Their feet, strapped into the bike pedals, twitched momentarily, before their whole body stilled. Nobody realized that they had died from a sudden cardiac arrest until the end of class, when everyone else slid to the floor for burpees before they were allowed to leave.
> 
> Everyone gathered around @SaltySteve PE for a moment, struggling to breath and struggling to understand what happened, before they shuffled off in sweaty dejection. With one person killed during the retreat, would that mean the plan deductibles would go up, because they now had to cover the premiums with less people? Was that how health plans worked? They thought that is how health plans worked.
> 
> A conversation started between two co-workers, discussing the benefits of a HDHP versus a PPO, when one began coughing and collapsed to the floor after taking a sip from their bedazzled water bottle. Good thing the other co-worker had taken the CPR-training offered by their current health plan's online portal! They were able to keep the heart of @DuranDuran beating in time with "Staying Alive", and finally use their keychain CPR mouth barrier to lower the risk of transmission of whatever, long enough for the onsite paramedics that were hired by the company to rush over and take over! It was a very dramatic save of @DuranDuran!
> 
> Later investigation revealed the water bottle was filled with something that looked like Crystal Light but was, in fact, full sugar drink mix! Obviously an attempt at assassination! Someone was trying to make the medical plan costs go up. But whom?
> 
> The remaining players are:
> 
> @MadamPirate PE, @beccabun PE, @EyehatethePEexam, @ChebyshevII PE, @RBHeadge PE, @Dothracki PE, @txjennah PE, @DuranDuran, and @BlueBlueprint_PE
> 
> @SaltySteve PE was lynched by forced exercise. They were a normal co-worker.
> 
> Final Vote
> @txjennah PE (doth)
> @RBHeadge PE (blue)
> @SaltySteve PE (mp)
> @BlueBlueprint_PE (rbh)
> 
> @DuranDuran was saved


Damn, sorry you got picked @SaltySteve PE, but at least we didn't kill the cop on day 1. 

Nice save doc! Glad @DuranDuran is a townie and not a Dirty Lying Mafia this round.


----------



## SaltySteve PE

JayKay PE said:


> *sees salty talking shit about my mom*
> 
> *target locked for all future games*


And that changes things how?


----------



## SaltySteve PE

JayKay PE said:


> *sees salty talking shit about my mom*
> 
> *target locked for all future games*


To be fair, she didn't pick me specifically....


----------



## JayKay PE

SaltySteve PE said:


> And that changes things how?


I actually don't think I vote for you first round? @DuranDuran is my usual suspect. For even though we share a lower intestine, I know he's secretly a no good, dirty, lying, duran!


----------



## JayKay PE

SaltySteve PE said:


> To be fair, she didn't pick me specifically....


I asked her to pick a number from 1 to 4. Her first choice was 17. She then started talking about one of the cats before I got her back on subject. She said she choose 3 for her three children and 3 gran-cats. But then she remembered she has 5 grand-cats.

That should show how wholesome my mom is.


----------



## DLD PE

JayKay PE said:


> I actually don't think I vote for you first round? @DuranDuran is my usual suspect. For even though we share a lower intestine, I know he's secretly a no good, dirty, lying, duran!


----------



## beccabun PE

JayKay PE said:


> @DuranDuran was saved


Way to go doc! Hopefully there's a solid townie group going now and we can make this a quick game


----------



## MadamPirate PE

JayKay PE said:


> My mother picked three, which means @SaltySteve PE was lynched.
> 
> @SaltySteve PE was a normal townieeeeee


Ugh, I'm sorry Steve!


----------



## JayKay PE

Current vote:


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Hmm...who shall I cast my vote for. HMMMM...


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I forgot we started a game yesterday. Whoops.

I have no time to look back at data so for now @JayKay PE I vote @Dothracki PE


----------



## DLD PE

Greetings, fitness mongers!

Pardon the interruption, (takes sip from Crystal Light), but I need to make a few announcements, so please take a breather and listen up:

1. There is an active confirmed townie bloc. The cop and doctor have been identified and are in communication with each other.
2. @beccabun PE is a confirmed mafia. I would suggest casting your vote for her (unless you're mafia and enjoy watching medical premiums rise).

Umm...that's all I have for now. 

@JayKay PE I vote for @beccabun PE


----------



## Dothracki PE

Good enough for me unless @DuranDuran is on the mafia payroll through some insurance scheme. 

@JayKay PE I vote for @beccabun PE


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

@JayKay PE I will change my vote to @beccabun PE


----------



## beccabun PE

Dothracki PE said:


> Good enough for me unless @DuranDuran is on the mafia payroll through some insurance scheme.


Seems way more likely than me being mafia!


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

Dothracki PE said:


> Good enough for me unless @DuranDuran is on the mafia payroll through some insurance scheme.
> 
> @JayKay PE I vote for @beccabun PE


Seems unlikely considering @DuranDuran was saved by the good doctor (unless it was pure coincidence - doubtful)


beccabun PE said:


> Seems way more likely than me being mafia!


@JayKay PE I vote for @beccabun PE because it seems highly unlikely that @DuranDuran is on the maf payroll.... that call-out is highly sus....


----------



## RBHeadge PE

@JayKay PE I vote for @beccabun PE


----------



## JayKay PE

Current vote:

x5 @beccabun PE (duran, doth, cheby, blue, RBH)


----------



## beccabun PE

JayKay PE said:


> Current vote:
> 
> x5 @beccabun PE (duran, doth, cheby, blue, RBH)


----------



## JayKay PE

Time!!!! Write up to happen tomorrow, but results right now:

@beccabun PE was killed by some type of fitness equipment. @beccabun PE was a health plan representative who was trying to keep premiums high for profit!!! Gasp!!!!


----------



## SaltySteve PE

Way to go team!!!


@MadamPirate PE Are you mafia? You've got my blood on your hands, random or not.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

SaltySteve PE said:


> Way to go team!!!
> 
> 
> @MadamPirate PE Are you mafia? You've got my blood on your hands, random or not.


I am not maf, I swear!

I also forgot to vote because was dealing with urgent care after getting bitten by KittyMoo.


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

Okay, so I was traveling for work presentations since Tuesday and didn't realize the game started. Thank you everyone for not voting for me. I am a normal townie this time- scout's honor.


----------



## SaltySteve PE

MadamPirate PE said:


> I am not maf, I swear!
> 
> I also forgot to vote because was dealing with urgent care after getting bitten by KittyMoo.


My son fell and bit through his lip yesterday morning so he got to spend some time in the ER getting stitched back up. Kids are tough. I would have done a lot more crying that he did.


----------



## JayKay PE

I wrote this on my phone. I apologize for how jankety the formatting may be

—-

The next round of forced fitness that the company was putting everyone through, totally not to kill them, was weights. The super perky and happy spinning instructor was replaced by a surly looking @vhab49_PE, hair tied in a top knot and hands heavily chalked.

“We’re squatting today,” they said, crossing their arms so their, frankly impressive, biceps could bulge threatening.

Terrified of even asking what type of squat, everyone scrambled to grab barbells and plates. After the dust had cleared, and it had been realized there weren’t enough racks, people started pairing up so they could spot each other. One employee was left by themselves, due to the odd number, but @beccabun PE seemed like they knew what they were doing, so @vhab49_PE turned to the others to make sure they were listening.

“We’re going to do back squats. You know how to do that?” A few heads nodded and a few others grimaced. “You’re going to have be bar across your shoulders and then you’re going to tighten all your trunk musculature as you squat. Then you’re going to explode upwards, using all your tension.” @vhab49_PE did a quick demonstration, with no weights on the bar, and the skeptics were turned: this looked easy.

A few sets later, and a few more pounds, and everyone was huffing and puffing as they dropped into the squats and came back up again. In fact, except for @tj_PE and @beccabun PE, who were both squatting a ridiculous amount, most people were taking much longer than the required 1:30sec for each set. Suspicious, @vhab49_PE came to check on their star pupils.

@tj_PE was sparkling with sweat, hair plastered in a fairly becoming manner to their brow. The bar bent slightly on the ends up the incredible weight they had on, but their squats were deep and going fully parallel. There was a little bit of shaking as they rose, but they were able to re-rack with a huge huff of breath.

@beccabun PE on the other hand...

“These weights aren’t even real! They’re made-they’re made-“ @vhab49_PE was incredulous, “they’re made of doughnuts!!!!”

A sneer graced @beccabun PE’s face as they stepped away from their rig, lifting up a spray bottle to mist their face so it appeared they were . “So what of it? They’re still heavy!”

“You are not going to try and convince me that a large doughnut is the same weight as a 25 kilo plate.”

“It might be.”

“Surely not!”

As @vhab49_PE continued arguing with @beccabun PE and having them escorted off the fitness facility campus, nobody was paying attention to those who were still working out. @Dothracki PE, trying to emulate @tj_PE, had been bolstered by their spotter to throw on more than they could handle while no one was looking. The spotter grinned as they added another 25 kilo plate on each side. @Dothracki PE bent slightly to get under the bar and stepped slowly away. Taking a deep breath to tighten their trunk, they squatted-

The weight was too heavy as they bottomed-out, thigh muscles screaming as they snapped and, instead of failing the correct way, @Dothracki PE fell forward, the 300+ pounds of weight slamming on their neck vertebrae. The sudden snap echoed as loudly as the dropped weights of the nearby Olympic lifters. As it was so quick, @Dothracki PE felt no pain. Just a sudden numbness before darkness.

The remaining players are:

@MadamPirate PE, @EyehatethePEexam, @ChebyshevII PE, @RBHeadge PE, @txjennah PE, @DuranDuran, and @BlueBlueprint_PE

@beccabun PE was lynched by being forcibly manhandled by @vhab49_PE off the premises. They were an evil health care plan representative who was trying to raise premiums!!!

Final Vote

x5 @beccabun PE (duran, doth, cheby, blue, RBH)

@Dothracki PE was killed by the evil health plan representative by too many weights. Premiums have been raised an extra $53.72 per pay period.


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

SaltySteve PE said:


> My son fell and bit through his lip yesterday morning so he got to spend some time in the ER getting stitched back up. Kids are tough. I would have done a lot more crying that he did.


oof... My son put his teeth through his lip when he was about 9(ish). He fell off (over the top) of his bike and face planted downhill on the asphalt. He had to have a few stitches in his lip, chipped a front tooth - we had to have that repaired and watched that tooth like a hawk to make sure it wasn't traumatized - and def had road rash on his face for a bit. Poor guy, thank god he was wearing a helmet. It would've been a VERY different story.


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

JayKay PE said:


> The weight was too heavy as they bottomed-out, thigh muscles screaming as they snapped and, instead of failing the correct way, @Dothracki PE fell forward, the 300+ pounds of weight slamming on their neck vertebrae. The sudden snap echoed as loudly as the dropped weights of the nearby Olympic lifters. As it was so quick, @Dothracki PE felt no pain. Just a sudden numbness before darkness.


Maybe I'll choose "arm day" again today... oof that's brutal. I'll leave leg day to next week. And use the "supported" weight bar that won't let me fall over! 


JayKay PE said:


> @beccabun PE was lynched by being forcibly manhandled by @vhab49_PE off the premises. They were an evil health care plan representative who was trying to raise premiums!!!


nice job team. glad we had @vhab49_PE there to help!


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

JayKay PE said:


> I wrote this on my phone. I apologize for how jankety the formatting may be
> 
> —-
> 
> The next round of forced fitness that the company was putting everyone through, totally not to kill them, was weights. The super perky and happy spinning instructor was replaced by a surly looking @vhab49_PE, hair tied in a top knot and hands heavily chalked.
> 
> “We’re squatting today,” they said, crossing their arms so their, frankly impressive, biceps could bulge threatening.
> 
> Terrified of even asking what type of squat, everyone scrambled to grab barbells and plates. After the dust had cleared, and it had been realized there weren’t enough racks, people started pairing up so they could spot each other. One employee was left by themselves, due to the odd number, but @beccabun PE seemed like they knew what they were doing, so @vhab49_PE turned to the others to make sure they were listening.
> 
> “We’re going to do back squats. You know how to do that?” A few heads nodded and a few others grimaced. “You’re going to have be bar across your shoulders and then you’re going to tighten all your trunk musculature as you squat. Then you’re going to explode upwards, using all your tension.” @vhab49_PE did a quick demonstration, with no weights on the bar, and the skeptics were turned: this looked easy.
> 
> A few sets later, and a few more pounds, and everyone was huffing and puffing as they dropped into the squats and came back up again. In fact, except for @tj_PE and @beccabun PE, who were both squatting a ridiculous amount, most people were taking much longer than the required 1:30sec for each set. Suspicious, @vhab49_PE came to check on their star pupils.
> 
> @tj_PE was sparkling with sweat, hair plastered in a fairly becoming manner to their brow. The bar bent slightly on the ends up the incredible weight they had on, but their squats were deep and going fully parallel. There was a little bit of shaking as they rose, but they were able to re-rack with a huge huff of breath.
> 
> @beccabun PE on the other hand...
> 
> “These weights aren’t even real! They’re made-they’re made-“ @vhab49_PE was incredulous, “they’re made of doughnuts!!!!”
> 
> A sneer graced @beccabun PE’s face as they stepped away from their rig, lifting up a spray bottle to mist their face so it appeared they were . “So what of it? They’re still heavy!”
> 
> “You are not going to try and convince me that a large doughnut is the same weight as a 25 kilo plate.”
> 
> “It might be.”
> 
> “Surely not!”
> 
> As @vhab49_PE continued arguing with @beccabun PE and having them escorted off the fitness facility campus, nobody was paying attention to those who were still working out. @Dothracki PE, trying to emulate @tj_PE, had been bolstered by their spotter to throw on more than they could handle while no one was looking. The spotter grinned as they added another 25 kilo plate on each side. @Dothracki PE bent slightly to get under the bar and stepped slowly away. Taking a deep breath to tighten their trunk, they squatted-
> 
> The weight was too heavy as they bottomed-out, thigh muscles screaming as they snapped and, instead of failing the correct way, @Dothracki PE fell forward, the 300+ pounds of weight slamming on their neck vertebrae. The sudden snap echoed as loudly as the dropped weights of the nearby Olympic lifters. As it was so quick, @Dothracki PE felt no pain. Just a sudden numbness before darkness.
> 
> The remaining players are:
> 
> @MadamPirate PE, @EyehatethePEexam, @ChebyshevII PE, @RBHeadge PE, @txjennah PE, @DuranDuran, and @BlueBlueprint_PE
> 
> @beccabun PE was lynched by being forcibly manhandled by @vhab49_PE off the premises. They were an evil health care plan representative who was trying to raise premiums!!!
> 
> Final Vote
> 
> x5 @beccabun PE (duran, doth, cheby, blue, RBH)
> 
> @Dothracki PE was killed by the evil health plan representative by too many weights. Premiums have been raised an extra $53.72 per pay period.


25 kilo donut...challenge accepted.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

SaltySteve PE said:


> My son fell and bit through his lip yesterday morning so he got to spend some time in the ER getting stitched back up. Kids are tough. I would have done a lot more crying that he did.


Apparently yesterday was a bad day. 

I got my cat bites scrubbed out and put on big gun antibiotics. Said kitty is now trying to butter me up.


----------



## DLD PE

SaltySteve PE said:


> My son fell and bit through his lip yesterday morning so he got to spend some time in the ER getting stitched back up. Kids are tough. I would have done a lot more crying that he did.


Ouch!


----------



## Dothracki PE

JayKay PE said:


> I wrote this on my phone. I apologize for how jankety the formatting may be
> 
> —-
> 
> The next round of forced fitness that the company was putting everyone through, totally not to kill them, was weights. The super perky and happy spinning instructor was replaced by a surly looking @vhab49_PE, hair tied in a top knot and hands heavily chalked.
> 
> “We’re squatting today,” they said, crossing their arms so their, frankly impressive, biceps could bulge threatening.
> 
> Terrified of even asking what type of squat, everyone scrambled to grab barbells and plates. After the dust had cleared, and it had been realized there weren’t enough racks, people started pairing up so they could spot each other. One employee was left by themselves, due to the odd number, but @beccabun PE seemed like they knew what they were doing, so @vhab49_PE turned to the others to make sure they were listening.
> 
> “We’re going to do back squats. You know how to do that?” A few heads nodded and a few others grimaced. “You’re going to have be bar across your shoulders and then you’re going to tighten all your trunk musculature as you squat. Then you’re going to explode upwards, using all your tension.” @vhab49_PE did a quick demonstration, with no weights on the bar, and the skeptics were turned: this looked easy.
> 
> A few sets later, and a few more pounds, and everyone was huffing and puffing as they dropped into the squats and came back up again. In fact, except for @tj_PE and @beccabun PE, who were both squatting a ridiculous amount, most people were taking much longer than the required 1:30sec for each set. Suspicious, @vhab49_PE came to check on their star pupils.
> 
> @tj_PE was sparkling with sweat, hair plastered in a fairly becoming manner to their brow. The bar bent slightly on the ends up the incredible weight they had on, but their squats were deep and going fully parallel. There was a little bit of shaking as they rose, but they were able to re-rack with a huge huff of breath.
> 
> @beccabun PE on the other hand...
> 
> “These weights aren’t even real! They’re made-they’re made-“ @vhab49_PE was incredulous, “they’re made of doughnuts!!!!”
> 
> A sneer graced @beccabun PE’s face as they stepped away from their rig, lifting up a spray bottle to mist their face so it appeared they were . “So what of it? They’re still heavy!”
> 
> “You are not going to try and convince me that a large doughnut is the same weight as a 25 kilo plate.”
> 
> “It might be.”
> 
> “Surely not!”
> 
> As @vhab49_PE continued arguing with @beccabun PE and having them escorted off the fitness facility campus, nobody was paying attention to those who were still working out. @Dothracki PE, trying to emulate @tj_PE, had been bolstered by their spotter to throw on more than they could handle while no one was looking. The spotter grinned as they added another 25 kilo plate on each side. @Dothracki PE bent slightly to get under the bar and stepped slowly away. Taking a deep breath to tighten their trunk, they squatted-
> 
> The weight was too heavy as they bottomed-out, thigh muscles screaming as they snapped and, instead of failing the correct way, @Dothracki PE fell forward, the 300+ pounds of weight slamming on their neck vertebrae. The sudden snap echoed as loudly as the dropped weights of the nearby Olympic lifters. As it was so quick, @Dothracki PE felt no pain. Just a sudden numbness before darkness.
> 
> The remaining players are:
> 
> @MadamPirate PE, @EyehatethePEexam, @ChebyshevII PE, @RBHeadge PE, @txjennah PE, @DuranDuran, and @BlueBlueprint_PE
> 
> @beccabun PE was lynched by being forcibly manhandled by @vhab49_PE off the premises. They were an evil health care plan representative who was trying to raise premiums!!!
> 
> Final Vote
> 
> x5 @beccabun PE (duran, doth, cheby, blue, RBH)
> 
> @Dothracki PE was killed by the evil health plan representative by too many weights. Premiums have been raised an extra $53.72 per pay period.


Grrrr


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

@JayKay PE I placeholder vote for @ChebyshevII PE because I have no clue who to vote for and don't want to no-vote 2 nights in a row. Someone right me if I'm wrong...and soon...kid stuff from 5:30 EST on today.


----------



## txjennah PE

@JayKay PE I vote for @BlueBlueprint_PE for now but may change my vote with more data.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

@JayKay PE I'll also vote @BlueBlueprint_PE


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

txjennah PE said:


> @JayKay PE I vote for @BlueBlueprint_PE for now but may change my vote with more data.





ChebyshevII PE said:


> @JayKay PE I'll also vote @BlueBlueprint_PE


Regular co-worker here just trying to keep our premiums down! I'm skipping leg day, not my normal workout day...


----------



## RBHeadge PE

@JayKay PE I'm casting a random vote for @MadamPirate PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> @JayKay PE I'm casting a random vote for @MadamPirate PE


Noooooo


----------



## MadamPirate PE

@JayKay PE I'm going to vote for @ChebyshevII PE because ties are interesting.


----------



## DLD PE

@JayKay PE I vote for @DuranDuran since anyone else who votes for me is maf. Also I'm watching the Masters with my dad and not paying attention.


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

@JayKay PE I vote for @MadamPirate PE because tie ...


----------



## RBHeadge PE

@JayKay PE I vote for @BlueBlueprint_PE because I don't like ties


----------



## RBHeadge PE

actually I do like ties. I just haven't had a chance to wear them much this last year

*rimshot*


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

since time hasn’t officially been called I change my vote to @ChebyshevII PE if you please @JayKay PE


----------



## DLD PE

@JayKay PE. I vote for @MadamPirate PE if time hasn't been called.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Cheby Cheb cheb
Don’t wanna be dead


----------



## JayKay PE

Time....only...48+ hours later...


----------



## JayKay PE

I suck at keeping vote/paying attention this week; sorry guys!

Final vote:
@ChebyshevII PE (eye, MP, blue)
@BlueBlueprint_PE (txj, cheby, RBH)
@MadamPirate PE (duran)


----------



## JayKay PE

Death decided by heads and tails round. 

Cheby = Heads
Blueblue = Tails


----------



## JayKay PE

"This...doesn't seem safe." @MadamPirate PE stated as they gently lowered themselves into the rocking boat. The partner in their scull, @DuranDuran, sent them a steely eyed glare. It seemed they were taking the fitness challenge to lower the health plan premiums more seriously than their co-worker. "I'm just saying..." They mumbled, struggling to grab the two oars and get them situated out of the water.

The others were still on the dock, nervously looking at the sculls in the water. Due to the number, and the boats tied to the dock, at least one person would be going by themselves. The waves seemed to be increasing in height and frequency as the minutes passed. @tj_PE, who was paired with a nauseous-looking @EyehatethePEexam, expertly lifted their oars and shifted so their scull moved from the dock to allow the next to be pulled up for the remaining 'forced fitness' participants.

Growling from behind introduced the next instructor: @blybrook PE. The huge grizzly, with a small blue baseball hat strapped to their head and a clipboard on a lanyard around their bulky neck, stepped onto the deck, which gave a deep groan. Giving a huge sigh, the bear settled onto their haunches and pawed at the lanyard absentmindedly while looking into the distance. A few lip-smacks later accompanied by an absent-minded scratch behind the ears, and the sculls were launched into the middle of the river.

"Groooowr, grow grargh, grah!" @blybrook PE supplied from the water, having leapt from the dock to follow their students. "Groah!" They shouted, when it was noticed that two of the sculls, a single and a quad, were drifting slower and slower towards each other.

The small tap was enough to send @ChebyshevII PE careening into the water. Unfortunately, they were wearing a weighted vest to increase their gainz, so by the time @blybrook PE had reached the accident sight, @ChebyshevII PE was far below the waves.

Having lost another one of their numbers, the crews carefully returned back to the dock. While filling out the death documentation (was this considered a preexisting condition? Would the current plan cover this or did they need to get authorization to die before bear-led sculling and sweeping practice?). With a majority of the co-workers paying attention to Form 1011-AD, nobody noticed the stealthy figure creep over the the double that was still partially occupied.

@txjennah PE was let adrift by an evil health plan representative who un-tied their scull. They were lost at sea and never found again. Premiums have been raised an additional $70.13 per pay period.

The remaining players are:

@MadamPirate PE, @EyehatethePEexam, @RBHeadge PE, @DuranDuran, and @BlueBlueprint_PE

Final Vote:

3 @ChebyshevII PE (eye, MP, blue)
3 @BlueBlueprint_PE (txj, cheby, RBH)
1 @MadamPirate PE (duran)

Tie breaker for death = Cheby dies


----------



## MadamPirate PE

JayKay PE said:


> "This...doesn't seem safe." @MadamPirate PE stated as they gently lowered themselves into the rocking boat. The partner in their scull, @DuranDuran, sent them a steely eyed glare. It seemed they were taking the fitness challenge to lower the health plan premiums more seriously than their co-worker. "I'm just saying..." They mumbled, struggling to grab the two oars and get them situated out of the water.
> 
> The others were still on the dock, nervously looking at the sculls in the water. Due to the number, and the boats tied to the dock, at least one person would be going by themselves. The waves seemed to be increasing in height and frequency as the minutes passed. @tj_PE, who was paired with a nauseous-looking @EyehatethePEexam, expertly lifted their oars and shifted so their scull moved from the dock to allow the next to be pulled up for the remaining 'forced fitness' participants.
> 
> Growling from behind introduced the next instructor: @blybrook PE. The huge grizzly, with a small blue baseball hat strapped to their head and a clipboard on a lanyard around their bulky neck, stepped onto the deck, which gave a deep groan. Giving a huge sigh, the bear settled onto their haunches and pawed at the lanyard absentmindedly while looking into the distance. A few lip-smacks later accompanied by an absent-minded scratch behind the ears, and the sculls were launched into the middle of the river.
> 
> "Groooowr, grow grargh, grah!" @blybrook PE supplied from the water, having leapt from the dock to follow their students. "Groah!" They shouted, when it was noticed that two of the sculls, a single and a quad, were drifting slower and slower towards each other.
> 
> The small tap was enough to send @ChebyshevII PE careening into the water. Unfortunately, they were wearing a weighted vest to increase their gainz, so by the time @blybrook PE had reached the accident sight, @ChebyshevII PE was far below the waves.
> 
> Having lost another one of their numbers, the crews carefully returned back to the dock. While filling out the death documentation (was this considered a preexisting condition? Would the current plan cover this or did they need to get authorization to die before bear-led sculling and sweeping practice?). With a majority of the co-workers paying attention to Form 1011-AD, nobody noticed the stealthy figure creep over the the double that was still partially occupied.
> 
> @txjennah PE was let adrift by an evil health plan representative who un-tied their scull. They were lost at sea and never found again. Premiums have been raised an additional $70.13 per pay period.
> 
> The remaining players are:
> 
> @MadamPirate PE, @EyehatethePEexam, @RBHeadge PE, @DuranDuran, and @BlueBlueprint_PE
> 
> Final Vote:
> 
> 3 @ChebyshevII PE (eye, MP, blue)
> 3 @BlueBlueprint_PE (txj, cheby, RBH)
> 1 @MadamPirate PE (duran)
> 
> Tie breaker for death = Cheby dies


I'm sorry, @ChebyshevII PE!!!


----------



## txjennah PE

Avenge meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

MadamPirate PE said:


> I'm sorry, @ChebyshevII PE!!!


gah! sorry @ChebyshevII PE !!!


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

5 players left? How many mafia? 1 or 2?


----------



## SaltySteve PE

@JayKay PE I'd like to vote for @MadamPirate PE


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

I feel like I need to check my health care package and make sure I don’t have to get permission to die via bear led sculling ... what even is that???


----------



## RBHeadge PE

@JayKay PE I vote for @BlueBlueprint_PE


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

@JayKay PE I also vote for @BlueBlueprint_PE because I have nothing to go off and I'm following RB


----------



## JayKay PE

Current vote:

2 @BlueBlueprint_PE (RBH, IH8)


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

Jeez. Went out for a couple hours and come back to this ... thanks guys. @JayKay PE i vote for @MadamPirate PE cuz the ghost of @SaltySteve PE said so.


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

If the cop is still alive, investigate me please. I want to join the townie thread!


----------



## JayKay PE

Current vote:

2 @BlueBlueprint_PE (RBH, IH8)
1 @MadamPirate PE (blueblue)


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Retaliation! @JayKay PE I vote for @BlueBlueprint_PE


----------



## DLD PE

@JayKay PE I vote for @BlueBlueprint_PE


----------



## JayKay PE

Current vote:

4 @BlueBlueprint_PE (RBH, IH8, MP, Duran)
1 @MadamPirate PE (blueblue)


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

No!!! Just trying to stay alive so our premiums don’t go up!


----------



## JayKay PE

Time. Write up will be tomorrow, like the schedule has been this round.


----------



## JayKay PE

Did not end as dramatically as I wanted, but I also wanted to get this out before I got bogged down with work stuff:

---

With the numbers dwindling, but the premiums climbing due to all the claim submittals, nobody was looking forward to the next fitness-based torture they were about to be forced into: healthy eating.

"So. You're saying we can't eat monster truck cake?" asked @DuranDuran, looking skeptical at the instructor standing near the front of the room. "What if we eat...non-monster truck themed cake, is that okay?"

@LyceeFruit PE sighed. "You are allowed to eat whatever food you want. It's all about moderation."

"But what about ice cream!?" 

"Again. In moderation. You should be able to eat anything you'd like."

@RBHeadge PE frowned down at their phone, which had been encased in triple-layer plastic and bubblewrap to avoid damages during the last rounds. "My calorie app isn't working. It's said I ate 3 cups of butter today, which...doesn't seem right." The fact that they didn't sound truly convinced of their butter consumption made some of their nearby co-workers understand why corporate was concerned about premiums going up.

"I don't believe you should be tracking calories or wondering if you're obese. You need to start rotating to less processed food with less sugar and things will naturally get better. Think vegetable-based meals with a side of protein versus making the protein the main part of a dish."

Silence.

"But...what about shortbread?"

@LyceeFruit PE sighed deeper this time, cheat heaving from the effort. "If you want shortbread, have shortbread, but don't eat the entire box. If a food isn't thought of as 'forbidden', would you still eat as much? If there is no guilt eating ice cream, will you binge and eat it all as once and then feel guilty about it? Everything in moderation!"

"I think you're wrong! My doctor put me on a meat-based diet and I've never been healthier!" @BlueBlueprint_PE said from their seat, "In fact, my doctor told me to stop working out because I was pushing my body too hard!" A murmur went through the attendees. "My doctor is the greatest! They said I should use more International Delights in my coffee so my saturated fat levels would go up, which is to good fat your body needs."

@MadamPirate PE was super sus when they asked, "What's this doctor's name?", expecting @BlueBlueprint_PE to not respond, as most people did when asked to provide receipts, but they happily responded with a name of a Doctor located in South Miami Beach: the 'best' location to get a doctor, according to them.

Upon googling the doctors name, and finding them to be something similar to Dr. Oz, the group as a whole threw @BlueBlueprint_PE out the window. Of course, it being a one-story building, the fall was not very dramatic, but @BlueBlueprint_PE was so out of shape that they lay, winded, on the grass for a solid 45-minutes before they were able to roll over and grab a nearby street scooter to make their escape.

The remaining players are:

@MadamPirate PE, @EyehatethePEexam, @RBHeadge PE, and @DuranDuran

Unfit co-workers win! Premiums lower by $3.23 per payperiod (though it is a moot point corporate-wise, since they took away floating holidays to cover the increase on their end).

Final vote:

4 @BlueBlueprint_PE (RBH, IH8, MP, Duran)
1 @MadamPirate PE (blueblue)

Doctor: RBH
Cop: Duran 
Mafia: Beccabun + Blueblue


----------



## DLD PE

Good game everyone! Great writing as usual @JayKay PE !


----------



## Dothracki PE

Good game townies! I was so sure that @MadamPirate PE and @EyehatethePEexam were somehow townies but doubted it because once again I was fooled by my assumption in the number of mafia. 

But townies don't win in the end because the premiums went up $120.62 per pay period  I'm moving to Europe where healthcare is not privatized.


----------



## beccabun PE

Good game everyone! Nice save RBH


----------



## DLD PE

I think it's time for some monster truck cake!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

gg all


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

Dothracki PE said:


> Good game townies! I was so sure that @MadamPirate PE and @EyehatethePEexam were somehow townies but doubted it because once again I was fooled by my assumption in the number of mafia.
> 
> But townies don't win in the end because the premiums went up $120.62 per pay period  I'm moving to Europe where healthcare is not privatized.


Umm, we SAVED over THREE dollars at the end. They would have been over $123, you need more of a glass half-full mentality.


----------



## JayKay PE

Dothracki PE said:


> Good game townies! I was so sure that @MadamPirate PE and @EyehatethePEexam were somehow townies but doubted it because once again I was fooled by my assumption in the number of mafia.
> 
> But townies don't win in the end because the premiums went up $120.62 per pay period  I'm moving to Europe where healthcare is not privatized.


I am so happy you did the math. I was going to go back and find my posts but just assumed you guys would owe more, and have less floating holidays (but they did give you Black Friday off, so you're happy).


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

JayKay PE said:


> Upon googling the doctors name, and finding them to be something similar to Dr. Oz, the group as a whole threw @BlueBlueprint_PE out the window. Of course, it being a one-story building, the fall was not very dramatic, but @BlueBlueprint_PE was so out of shape that they lay, winded, on the grass for a solid 45-minutes before they were able to roll over and grab a nearby street scooter to make their escape.


How could you say it wasn't dramatic?? It's me, of course it was dramatic! But you didn't push me, I jumped! That way I could hurt myself and raise the premiums even more in the long run with a long-term injury! mwhahahahaha


----------



## chart94 PE

Dr. Nick?


----------



## JayKay PE

@chart94 it is who I had in mind as the amazing South Miami Beach doctor


----------



## Dothracki PE

I didn't know Miami was in Illinois?


----------



## SaltySteve PE

Any interest in starting a game next Monday?? I can mod a no frill all kills round if no one else is wanting to.


----------



## DLD PE

I volunteer to be killed if I get another single line to ground fault practice exam problem wrong.

I can play next week if needed.


----------



## Dothracki PE

SaltySteve PE said:


> Any interest in starting a game next Monday?? I can mod a no frill all kills round if no one else is wanting to.


----------



## beccabun PE

SaltySteve PE said:


> Any interest in starting a game next Monday?? I can mod a no frill all kills round if no one else is wanting to.


I'm in


----------



## DLD PE

beccabun PE said:


> I'm in


So far we have a mod, two townies and a maf. Good balance.


----------



## NikR_PE

SaltySteve PE said:


> Any interest in starting a game next Monday?? I can mod a no frill all kills round if no one else is wanting to.


I am in.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

SaltySteve PE said:


> Any interest in starting a game next Monday?? I can mod a no frill all kills round if no one else is wanting to.


I CAN PLAY NEXT WEEK! WHOOOOOOO!


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Maybe I should jump back in these shark infested waters


----------



## SaltySteve PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> Maybe I should jump back in these shark infested waters


I vote yes. The more the merrier.


----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ

I can play next week


----------



## JayKay PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> Maybe I should jump back in these shark infested waters


I vote no, because you could be a spectator like me.


----------



## SaltySteve PE

JayKay PE said:


> I vote no, because you could be a spectator like me.


ORRRRR..... you could play, like him.


----------



## JayKay PE

SaltySteve PE said:


> ORRRRR..... you could play, like him.


----------



## JayKay PE

Why don't my gifs work. *sigh*


----------



## JayKay PE

TRRRRRRRRIPLE POST TO AVOID BAN


----------



## DLD PE

Banned for triple posting without playing.


----------



## txjennah PE

I'm in


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

In it to win it take up space. @SaltySteve PE


----------



## JayKay PE

DuranDuran said:


> Banned for triple posting without playing.


----------



## Dothracki PE

JayKay PE said:


> View attachment 21613


----------



## SaltySteve PE

@Arapocalypse reached out to me via PM to invite us to season 8 of the mafia championship. Anyone interested in volunteering as tribute should contact them. Be warned, if it's anything like last year, it's a fast paced & time consuming event compared to our casual game here. I tried to follow @RBHeadge PE last year and it was a task just trying to keep up to date on all the new posts.

As far as our EB game. I've got the following players.

Playing
@DuranDuran
@Dothracki PE
@beccabun PE
@NikR_PE
@vhab49_PE
@harshaPEAZ
@txjennah PE
@squaretaper LIT AF PE
@MadamPirate PE
@RBHeadge PE
@BlueBlueprint_PE
@JayKay PE
@EyehatethePEexam
@ChebyshevII PE 

Maybe
@jean15paul_PE

Out

Past Player that might be interested
@Roarbark
@TrickShotG
@LyceeFruit PE
@chart94

If I missed anyone, speak up and/or tag them. All are invited.


----------



## Dothracki PE

@Supe @pbrme @Sparky Bill PE @Chattaneer PE @snickerd3 any chance you are interested in playing?

See this post for rules: EB Mafia


----------



## Arapocalypse

Hi there! Full text of the invite is here:


*INVITATION TO THE MAFIA CHAMPIONSHIP (SEASON 8)*

Ahoy there! 

I’m very excited to invite your community to participate in Season 8 of the Mafia Championship.

The Mafia Championship is an annual forum-based tournament series that pits representatives from various online Mafia (aka Werewolf) communities against one another as they compete to determine the Internet’s greatest forum Mafia player. Each participating community democratically elects one person to represent them and be their “Champion”.

The tournament first started back in 2013. Since then, 320+ different communities and 50+ different nationalities have been represented.

It’s a super fun event that has created many new friendships and close bonds between communities. I hope that you would be interested in taking part 

*1. DO YOU ACCEPT THE INVITATION?*

If your community wishes to participate, please confirm your participation to Lissa as soon as you can to ensure yourselves a spot. Currently, the plan is to accommodate 150 communities this season. If there is further interest, additional communities may sign up as substitutes; generally there are some replacements needed both before and during games.

If your community agrees to participate, the deadline for selecting your representative is *May 7th*, but the sooner the better.

The games will take place on Mafia Universe. If it’s okay, I can link directly to the general discussion thread regarding this topic on Mafia Universe.

Important notes

You may decide yourselves how you want to elect your representative, but we highly recommend some sort of democratic process (public nominations followed by a poll usually works out well).
In addition to electing a representative, you should also name an alternate who will be asked to step in if the first choice needs to back out.
Your representative should be prepared for having to read *upwards of 500-600 posts per 24 hours* during the early stages of the game. Additionally, there’s a requirement that each player must make at least 10 posts per Game Day. Only active players should apply/participate. I repeat: *Your chosen player needs to be able to promise a good amount of activity on a daily basis.*

*2. SEASON 8 FORMAT

The tournament structure*

*150 communities* will participate, each sending one representative.
*QUALIFIERS:* 10 Qualifier Games will be played, consisting of 15 players each. I.e. every representative plays in one Qualifier Game. The players themselves vote post-game to determine who is deserving of advancement. 1st and 2nd place will advance to the Semifinal Games.
*SEMIFINALS*: A Jury consisting of finalists from Season 7 will select 25 additional players to advance to the three Semifinal Games. From each game, five players will advance to the Finale Game based on a post-game player vote, just like in the qualifying phase.
*THE FINALE:* The Finale Game is played. Once it has completed, the players vote to determine who shall receive the title of Season 8 Champion and a winner’s certificate signed by Dmitry Davidoff, the creator of mafia.
*This year’s setup: Gold Rush 15er*
The setup features 15 roles consisting of the following:

*2x Mafia Goons
1x Mafia Roleblocker
1x Town Motion Detector*
*1x 1-Shot Town Vigilante (n2+)
1x Town Doctor*
*9x Vanilla Townie*

Flips are alignment only.

*Relevant mechanics info*
- Day start.
- Majority elimination is enabled Day 2+, but majority is not required at any point for the elimination.
- Tied votes will result in a player being eliminated at random from among the tied players.
- No outside communication. I.e. you may not contact the other players outside of the thread (unless you are Mafia and wish to speak with your teammates).
- Phase Lengths and Deadlines will be up to the players themselves (I’ll organize your representative into a game with deadlines that suit their preferences).
- Thread is locked during Night Phases.
- Votes are automatically locked in at LYLO.
- Mafia factional kills are assigned. They can be tracked, watched, roleblocked, etc. (In this setup, that means they display as an action to the Motion Detector action.)
- Mafia share a factional Night Kill, which is a single standard shot for their faction. The mafia faction kill is mandatory.
- Mafia may communicate at any time.
- Each individual player may make a maximum of 150 posts per day phase (this restriction is lifted 2 hours before day end).
- The game will have a host to oversee everything and make sure everyone’s following the code of conduct, but otherwise the game is completely automated (automatic votecounts, thread locks and reveals alignments automatically, the bot receives and processes actions, etc.).

*3. SEASON 8 TIMELINE*

There will be 10 Qualifier Games, and your representative plays in just one of these. They will have start dates ranging from early May to the end of June. So in other words, as long as your representative can play sometime during that period, they should be good and I’ll make sure they get scheduled into a game that suits their schedule well. I.e. if your rep is busy until June, that isn’t a problem.

The Semifinal Games will be played in July/August, and the Finale Game sometime in August/September (whenever we can work out something that suits everyone).

If you want to get in contact with me ASAP, you can find me on Discord (Lissa#8083).

Kind regards,
Lissa

You can also contact me at Arapocalypse#0834 as well; feel free to ask if you have any questions!! As said, deadline for rep selection is May 7th, though the sooner the better if your rep ends up preferring to play their qualifier earlier!


----------



## DLD PE

SaltySteve PE said:


> @Arapocalypse reached out to me via PM to invite us to season 8 of the mafia championship. Anyone interested in volunteering as tribute should contact them. Be warned, if it's anything like last year, it's a fast paced & time consuming event compared to our casual game here. I tried to follow @RBHeadge PE last year and it was a task just trying to keep up to date on all the new posts.
> 
> As far as our EB game. I've got the following players.
> 
> Playing
> @DuranDuran
> @Dothracki PE
> @beccabun PE
> @NikR_PE
> @vhab49_PE
> @harshaPEAZ
> @txjennah PE
> @squaretaper LIT AF PE
> 
> Maybe
> @jean15paul_PE
> 
> Out
> JayKay PE
> 
> Past Player that might be interested
> @BlueBlueprint_PE
> @MadamPirate PE
> @EyehatethePEexam
> @Roarbark
> @TrickShotG
> @LyceeFruit PE
> @chart94
> @RBHeadge PE
> 
> If I missed anyone, speak up and/or tag them. All are invited.


Also calling @tj_PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE

SaltySteve PE said:


> @Arapocalypse reached out to me via PM to invite us to season 8 of the mafia championship. Anyone interested in volunteering as tribute should contact them. Be warned, if it's anything like last year, it's a fast paced & time consuming event compared to our casual game here. I tried to follow @RBHeadge PE last year and it was a task just trying to keep up to date on all the new posts.
> 
> As far as our EB game. I've got the following players.
> 
> Playing
> @DuranDuran
> @Dothracki PE
> @beccabun PE
> @NikR_PE
> @vhab49_PE
> @harshaPEAZ
> @txjennah PE
> @squaretaper LIT AF PE
> 
> Maybe
> @jean15paul_PE
> 
> Out
> JayKay PE
> 
> Past Player that might be interested
> @BlueBlueprint_PE
> @MadamPirate PE
> @EyehatethePEexam
> @Roarbark
> @TrickShotG
> @LyceeFruit PE
> @chart94
> @RBHeadge PE
> 
> If I missed anyone, speak up and/or tag them. All are invited.


I'm in


----------



## pbrme

Dothracki PE said:


> @Supe @pbrme @Sparky Bill PE @Chattaneer PE @snickerd3 any chance you are interested in playing?
> 
> See this post for rules: EB Mafia


I have no idea how this works, and even less time to play. I'm just on EB as a casual distraction, so I'm going to pass but appreciate the consideration.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

@SaltySteve PE I'm in for the next game.

I won't volunteer for the mafia tournament this year. Way too busy to give it the full attention that it requires.


----------



## JayKay PE

Wait. I wasn't reading, is the game starting on Monday or this week?


----------



## SaltySteve PE

JayKay PE said:


> Wait. I wasn't reading, is the game starting on Monday or this week?


The first lynching will be Monday April 26th. Does that mean you're in?!?!


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

I'm in if it's still open 

**edit** I'm in for the EB game... I don't think I have the time or mental capacity right now for the Championship game


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

The championship sounds fun but based on last year I'd legit have to take a week of vacation to keep up with it. I don't understand how they do it.


----------



## JayKay PE

SaltySteve PE said:


> The first lynching will be Monday April 26th. Does that mean you're in?!?!


Yes! I won't be really good at it, but I'll try my best!


----------



## SaltySteve PE

JayKay PE said:


> Yes! I won't be really good at it, but I'll try my best!



I don't think many of us are really good. Fake it till you make it...or get ded.


----------



## Arapocalypse

To clarify, you only have to decide on who you would like to send as your rep/backup by May 7th!!!

At that point, your rep will get some scheduling forms, so that they can be scheduled into a qualifier game with 14 other reps!! These qualifiers will happen throughout the months of May and June, and your rep will play in whichever game during that timeframe that has been scheduled for their preference and availability!!

Hope that helps!!!!


----------



## SaltySteve PE

So far we have 13 players.

Check that you're on the list. If I missed you or you want to hop in please let me know before 7am Eastern Monday.

Playing
@DuranDuran
@Dothracki PE
@beccabun PE
@NikR_PE
@vhab49_PE
@harshaPEAZ
@txjennah PE
@squaretaper LIT AF PE
@MadamPirate PE
@RBHeadge PE
@BlueBlueprint_PE
@JayKay PE
@jean15paul_PE


Past Players that might be interested
@EyehatethePEexam
@Roarbark
@TrickShotG
@LyceeFruit PE
@chart94
@blybrook PE


----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ

Arghhhh is there a "Welcome to the exam suck forum" for this April Exam which happened yesterday? Water Resources Depth was so tuff


----------



## RBHeadge PE

harshaPEAZ said:


> Arghhhh is there a "Welcome to the exam suck forum" for this April Exam which happened yesterday? Water Resources Depth was so tuff


I usually make it the Monday after the exams. Historically the board shuts down exam day and the following weekend to prevent anyone from posting anything self destructive. 

Or if the board doesn't shut down, then only veteran members can post. 

I'm sorry it didn't go well for you yesterday


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

You guys forgot mee!!!! I'm in!


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

I'm in for Monday. Out for the big tourney.


----------



## SaltySteve PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> You guys forgot mee!!!! I'm in!


Sorry about that, I was working from an old list from a previous game I did. Added you and IH8


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

SaltySteve PE said:


> Sorry about that, I was working from an old list from a previous game I did. Added you and IH8


I ain’t even mad, I’m just happy that this game is 2 years young and still going


----------



## txjennah PE

harshaPEAZ said:


> Arghhhh is there a "Welcome to the exam suck forum" for this April Exam which happened yesterday? Water Resources Depth was so tuff


Big hugs!!!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

harshaPEAZ said:


> Arghhhh is there a "Welcome to the exam suck forum" for this April Exam which happened yesterday? Water Resources Depth was so tuff


I feel you. I think this round went better than October did, but still not great. They sure like to pull some obscure code stuff out.


----------



## SaltySteve PE

Can someone send me the role prompts?


----------



## Dothracki PE

SaltySteve PE said:


> Can someone send me the role prompts?


I sent you a PM


----------



## RBHeadge PE

WttS is posted.


----------



## SaltySteve PE

Welcome to another *No Frills all Kills* round of Mafia with 15 players.

There are town members and mafia. Townies must try to find and eliminate the mafia with extreme prejudice before they are eliminated. The game ends when either all of the Mafia is eliminated (town wins), or there are fewer townsfolk than Mafia members (Mafia wins).

The game will start today, *Monday April 26, 2021*. Lynching will be allowed on the first day. Mafia can lynch the first night.

The Mafia members are going to privately tell me who they would like to eliminate during the night. I will reveal to everyone what happened the next morning with some mediocre storytelling.

During the day, everybody (townsfolk and Mafia) will publicly vote for a person to eliminate; I will eliminate the person with the most votes at the end of the day and reveal what their role was. (Please note that narrative may follow the following morning depending on the day.)

In the event the game extends to the weekend, the game will be in extended night phase starting Friday night and resuming the Monday morning.

In addition to regular townsfolk and members of the Mafia, there is also a Doctor and a Cop. The Doctor can choose someone to “save” during the night; if they choose the same person the Mafia chose, then that player will escape elimination by the Mafia that night. The Cop can “investigate” one player each day.

The Mafia members know who each other are, but no one knows anyone else’s role except me. I will send more specific instructions to the members of the Mafia, the Doctor, and the Cop. If you do not receive a PM from me before 10:00 AM EST, then you are a regular townsfolk/townie. If you're actually reading this wall of text, add a random or relevant gif to your next post and I'll like it.

To vote on a person to eliminate, mention me @SaltySteve PE and tell me specifically that 1) you are voting and 2) the username of the person you are voting to eliminate.

Example: @SaltySteve PE I vote for @mafia because they're named mafia and therefore mafia.

Please submit your votes in this thread by 9:00 PM EST/8:00 PM Central/7:00 PM Mountain/6:00 PM Pacific Time/Whatever Roar and Bly-time.

A couple of rules:

1) You may use this thread to vote and post about the gam
2) Anyone who is an active participant in the game can use this thread to speculate, discuss, accuse, or otherwise participate in the game; just please make sure to follow regular EB forum guidelines.
3) Your vote only counts if you are playing and not yet eliminated.
4) If there is a tie for most votes, I will pick one of the voted users at random using magical dice in a best of 5 round.
5) PLEASE NOTE THAT EVERYONE IS REQUIRED TO VOTE STARTING TUESDAY. NOT VOTING WILL RESULT IN YOUR VOTE BEING CAST FOR YOURSELF. MISSING TWO VOTES IN A ROW WILL RESULT IN YOUR UNTIMELY DEATH.
6) Standard EB-mafia game rules apply which means PMing is allowed!!
7) All votes via PM will not count unless they are specifically for Mafia/Doc/Cop actions.
8) Votes submitted after the deadline will count towards the following day.
9) You are not allowed to reveal your role, privately or publicly, after you have been eliminated. You may not post screengrabs of private messages in this thread.
10) Please keep all trash talk in the thread and don’t take things too seriously!

For reference, the list of players in this round is:
@DuranDuran
@Dothracki PE
@beccabun PE
@NikR_PE
@vhab49_PE
@harshaPEAZ
@txjennah PE
@squaretaper LIT AF PE
@MadamPirate PE
@RBHeadge PE
@BlueBlueprint_PE
@JayKay PE
@EyehatethePEexam
@ChebyshevII PE
@jean15paul_PE


----------



## Dothracki PE




----------



## JayKay PE

o no. i didn't get a mail. i gunna die.


----------



## DLD PE




----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

No mail here, I'm vanilla 2 rounds in a row.


----------



## txjennah PE

Everyone who just announced they didn't get an IM:


----------



## JayKay PE

txjennah PE said:


> Everyone who just announced they didn't get an IM:



sus. u went for chicken sandies and didn't invite moi. super sus


----------



## beccabun PE

DuranDuran said:


>



Choosing a Saw gif?


----------



## DLD PE

beccabun PE said:


> Choosing a Saw gif?


I tawt I taw a Buffy gif!


----------



## NikR_PE

Dothracki PE said:


>


Sus


----------



## NikR_PE

DuranDuran said:


>



Sus


----------



## NikR_PE

And triple


----------



## txjennah PE

JayKay PE said:


> sus. u went for chicken sandies and didn't invite moi. super sus


It was our second date night in over a year, lol.


----------



## JayKay PE

txjennah PE said:


> It was our second date night in over a year, lol.


...forgiven.


----------



## SaltySteve PE

Vote update:


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

@SaltySteve PE I vote myself. EB has been acting funky and not giving me notifications properly, so I guess it's possible I'm maf and I don't even know it. Subject to change with more information.


----------



## SaltySteve PE

*Vote Update*
1 - @ChebyshevII PE (cheby)


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

@SaltySteve PE I vote for @MadamPirate PE because they just got a new bike and I'm soooo jellyyyyyyy!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

@SaltySteve PE I vote for @squaretaper LIT AF PE for being jellyyyyyyyy of my new bike!


----------



## JayKay PE

I vote...for nobody. I have no PMs so I'm kinda lost. ALSO WHERE WERE ALL THESE PLAYERS WHEN I WAS DOING MY HALF-ASSED FITNESS ROUND? HUH. HUH???


----------



## NikR_PE

@SaltySteve PE , i vote for @JayKay PE for being jelly of you for having more players.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

... apparently it's the jelly round.


----------



## Dothracki PE

@SaltySteve PE I vote for @NikR_PE for not using enough y's in the use of his word "jellyyyyyyyy".


----------



## NikR_PE

This game reads like the forum banning thread.


----------



## SaltySteve PE

1/15Vote CountPlayerVotes for0DuranDuran0Dothracki PENikR_PE0beccabun PE1@NikR_PEJayKay PE0vhab49_PE0harshaPEAZ0txjennah PE1@squaretaper LIT AF PEMadamPirate PE1@MadamPirate PEsquaretaper LIT AF PE0RBHeadge PE0BlueBlueprint_PE1@JayKay PE0EyehatethePEexam1@ChebyshevII PEChebyshevII PE0jean15paul_PE

We have a 5 way tie.


----------



## SaltySteve PE

NikR_PE said:


> This game reads like the forum banning thread.


...and just like that we have a theme. Short. Sweet. Most importantly easy for me.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Well if cheb thinks they are maybe maf seems like a good choice to me. @SaltySteve PE I'll vote for @ChebyshevII PE . Subject to change.


----------



## DLD PE

NikR_PE said:


> This game reads like the forum banning thread.


Banned for inadvertently creating another banning thread.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

DuranDuran said:


> Banned for inadvertently creating another banning thread.


Banned for banning outside of the banning thread.


----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ

@SaltySteve PE I vote for @ChebyshevII PE for voting themselves..... whether get a msg or not I don't like giving up on myself... I don't like this at all lol


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

@SaltySteve PE I vote @squaretaper LIT AF PE to make it a 2-way tie.


----------



## beccabun PE

you know what's better than a two way tie?....


----------



## beccabun PE

A THREE WAY TIE!!!

@SaltySteve PE I vote for @NikR_PE because I love a first day. two vote, three way tie chaos


----------



## beccabun PE

TRIPPLE!


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Vote update? @SaltySteve PE


----------



## JayKay PE

Yeah, @SaltySteve PE, I want to make this a four way tie!!!


----------



## JayKay PE

@SaltySteve PE i vote for @JayKay PE because why not. I have no other intel.


----------



## NikR_PE

@SaltySteve PE , i vote for @ChebyshevII PE for lying about voting for himself.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Multi-way ties provide much less intel than 1-on-1 ties.


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

Almost forgot this was starting today. Lots of action for day 1! @SaltySteve PE i vote @ChebyshevII PE since that seems to be the way it's going anyway


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

When is time?


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

@SaltySteve PE I vote for @beccabun PE randomly


----------



## SaltySteve PE

Ahhh I forgot to call time! I'll count all votes up until 9pm est last night and get back to you guys when I get to work.


----------



## Dothracki PE




----------



## SaltySteve PE

It was monday morning and no one wanted to work so the traffic on EB was higher than normal in the Banning thread. Everyone was banning everyone else. A 5 way tie?!?!?! How about a 3 way tie? No one had a clue what was going on. @ChebyshevII PE even attempted to ban himself at one point and that was enough to get the mob train rolling. Ultimately the @ChebyshevII PE was banned for self voting.

@jean15paul_PE had his account shadow banned by a mod during the night. He thought it would be funny that JP wouldn't figure out why no one was responding to him for at least a couple days. 

Cheby (Townie) was lynched by the Town. 
JP (???) was murdered by the Mafia.

*Remaining Players*

@DuranDuran@Dothracki PE@beccabun PE@NikR_PE@vhab49_PE@harshaPEAZ@txjennah PE@squaretaper LIT AF PE@MadamPirate PE@RBHeadge PE@BlueBlueprint_PE@JayKay PE@EyehatethePEexam


----------



## SaltySteve PE




----------



## beccabun PE

Dothracki PE said:


> View attachment 21646


we had a perfectly good 4 way tie going until @NikR_PE switched his vote...


----------



## DLD PE

I'm going to take the 4 players who voted for Cheby and put them through the randomizer.

@SaltySteve PE I vote for @vhab49_PE.


----------



## Dothracki PE

Update to my previous spreadsheet


----------



## JayKay PE

Wait. I'm still alive?


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Well that was fast.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> Well that was fast.


Not the sad pikachu!


----------



## NikR_PE

beccabun PE said:


> we had a perfectly good 4 way tie going until @NikR_PE switched his vote...


Yeah because i was part of the 4 way tie.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

beccabun PE said:


> we had a perfectly good 4 way tie going until @NikR_PE switched his vote...


And we had a good 5-way until I switched mine.


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

@SaltySteve PE I placeholder vote for @NikR_PE because they broke the tie and I have no other intel.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

@SaltySteve PE I vote for @DuranDuran because Bud Light. He knows what he did.


----------



## DLD PE

@SaltySteve PE I vote for @squaretaper LIT AF PE in retaliation. Also the "Bud Light" was just a logo. I haven't had alcohol since....Dec?


----------



## SaltySteve PE

4/284/27Vote CountPlayerVotes forVoted for1@DuranDuransquaretaper LIT AF PE0Dothracki PENikR_PE0beccabun PENikR_PE1@NikR_PEChebyshevII PE0vhab49_PEChebyshevII PE0harshaPEAZChebyshevII PE0txjennah PE1@squaretaper LIT AF PEDuranDuranMadamPirate PE0MadamPirate PEsquaretaper LIT AF PE0RBHeadge PE0BlueBlueprint_PEChebyshevII PE0JayKay PEJayKay PE0EyehatethePEexamNikR_PE0ChebyshevII PE (T)xsquaretaper LIT AF PE0jean15paul_PE (???)x


----------



## NikR_PE

@SaltySteve PE, i vote for @RBHeadge PE for now. Just to get him talking.


----------



## DLD PE

Wait, I hadn't heard from Vhab so I'm wondering if Square's vote was intended as distraction.

Current reads:

Lean Mafia: @vhab49_PE , @squaretaper LIT AF PE 

Everyone Else: Neutral


----------



## Dothracki PE

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> @SaltySteve PE I vote for @DuranDuran because Bud Light. He knows what he did.


Was this @DuranDuran ?


----------



## DLD PE

Dothracki PE said:


> Was this @DuranDuran ?





No. This is more my style. Why take chances?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

NikR_PE said:


> @SaltySteve PE, i vote for @RBHeadge PE for now. Just to get him talking.



I agree with @jean15paul_PE 's implications last night that @beccabun PE 's attempt to make it a three way tie last night was sus. 

If we take it a face value that was sus and that she was protecting a fellow teammate (maf? known townie?) who was potentially on the block, then she could make it less likely by throwing a non-allied member into the mix to reduce the odds of a mafia getting lynched. This implies a few things:

@beccabun PE and @squaretaper LIT AF PE are allied
@NikR_PE and @NikR_PE are not allied
However it may become useful to look at prior behaviors. @beccabun PE is too seasoned a player to make an obvious rookie mistake like that on day 1. So it i_mplies_ that she is not mafia. Further the player who voted for her last night, @jean15paul_PE was subsequently nightkilled. Which is also a pretty obvious noob mafia move, and I'm not sure that I see her pulling something like that. I'm ranking her town+

We can also explore the possibility that @beccabun PE and @squaretaper LIT AF PE are non-mafia aligned - aka known townies. But that assumption would rely on square (the cop) investigating becca and starting a townie thread - something which he hasn't done in rounds past, or becca (the cop) choosing square as her first investigation. 

Occam's razor suggests that her vote was just a "I got nothing so I'll cast a silly rando vote on day 1" thing. Which is very much a thing that happens every game in this thread.

^the above applies to @JayKay PE 's vote for herself to make it a four way tie.

There was a four-way vote before @NikR_PE tilted it to @ChebyshevII PE . This aligns with his priors, and it's how a self interested player who vote regardless of town/maf alignment. 

town++++
town+++
town++
town+ @beccabun PE , @JayKay PE 
neutral @NikR_PE @squaretaper LIT AF PE @BlueBlueprint_PE 
no read everyone else


----------



## DLD PE

"2. @NikR_PE and @NikR_PE are not allied" ?


----------



## JayKay PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> @NikR_PE and @NikR_PE are not allied


Schrodinger @NikR_PE. Both evil and not evil.


----------



## beccabun PE

beccabun PE said:


> Did someone call for a tie maker????
> @Dothracki PE i vote for @EyehatethePEexam


@RBHeadge PE just FYI, creating ties is prior behavior


----------



## NikR_PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> @NikR_PE and @NikR_PE are not allied


I feel seen. This is so true about my fitness goals and my eating habits.


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

NikR_PE said:


> I feel seen. This is so true about my fitness goals and my eating habits.


I read this as I snack on m&ms while trying to decide when I'm going to get to the gym today...


----------



## JayKay PE

NikR_PE said:


> I feel seen. This is so true about my fitness goals and my eating habits.


ACCOUNTABILITY BUDDY TO EVERYONE

(excludes @tj_PE because they didn't want me to be an accountabuddy)


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

NikR_PE said:


> I feel seen. This is so true about my fitness goals and my eating habits.


Same, man, same. <<Shoves more Cadbury mini eggs in face.>>


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

DuranDuran said:


> Wait, I hadn't heard from Vhab so I'm wondering if Square's vote was intended as distraction.
> 
> Current reads:
> 
> Lean Mafia: @vhab49_PE , @squaretaper LIT AF PE
> 
> Everyone Else: Neutral


Say what now? Did I miss something?

Also, Can anyone tell RISA to make triangular area loads a thing?


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Triple for good measure.


----------



## NikR_PE

BlueBlueprint_PE said:


> I read this as I snack on m&ms while trying to decide when I'm going to get to the gym today...


And then saying i am too full to exercise.


----------



## beccabun PE

vhab49_PE said:


> Same, man, same. <<Shoves more Cadbury mini eggs in face.>>


If mini cadbury eggs aren't meant to be consumed by handfuls into your face, then why are they so small and so delicious?


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

beccabun PE said:


> If mini cadbury eggs aren't meant to be consumed by handfuls into your face, then why are they so small and so delicious?


those are my favorite! ... i have already finished my stash though.. (sadly/thankfully) 


NikR_PE said:


> And then saying i am too full to exercise.


true story ....


----------



## RBHeadge PE

DuranDuran said:


> "2. @NikR_PE and @NikR_PE are not allied" ?


Sorry, I meant to type " @NikR_PE and @beccabun PE are not allies


NikR_PE said:


> I feel seen. This is so true about my fitness goals and my eating habits.


You're not alone.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

DuranDuran said:


> I'm wondering if Square's vote was intended as distraction.


M'dude...have you ever seen me play? Like, ever?


----------



## DLD PE

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> M'dude...have you ever seen me play? Like, ever?


Fair enough. 

@SaltySteve PE I change my vote back to @vhab49_PE for the time being.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Off topic. I found a youtube video starring @blybrook PE @Roarbark and @RBHeadge PE . I posted it in the random topics thread. 








Random Topics 3.1


Wow! 😳




engineerboards.com


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

beccabun PE said:


> If mini cadbury eggs aren't meant to be consumed by handfuls into your face, then why are they so small and so delicious?


I knew I liked you.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

@SaltySteve PE I vote for @NikR_PE for not being allied with himself.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

DuranDuran said:


> Fair enough.
> 
> @SaltySteve PE I change my vote back to @vhab49_PE for the time being.


Dude. @SaltySteve PE I feel targeted. I vote for @DuranDuran. May change my mind.


----------



## beccabun PE

@SaltySteve PE can we get a vote update?


----------



## beccabun PE

beccabun PE said:


> @SaltySteve PE can we get a vote update?


or @Dothracki PE ?


----------



## beccabun PE

say it with me now: TRIPLE!


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

if i captured all the changes correctly ...

(1) @vhab49_PE (duran)
(1) @RBHeadge PE (nikr)
(2) @DuranDuran (vhab, square)
(2) @NikR_PE (MP, eyehate)


----------



## RBHeadge PE

@SaltySteve PE I'm random voting for @Dothracki PE


----------



## beccabun PE

unless new evidence happens in the next 12 minutes, @SaltySteve PE I vote for @txjennah PE because they've been quiet but also this is mainly random


----------



## NikR_PE

@SaltySteve PE , i vote for @Dothracki PE


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

@SaltySteve PE I vote for @Dothracki PE for contemplating (announcing) murder day 1....


----------



## DLD PE

I sense a voting bloc.
@vhab49_PE my vote for you is nothing more than random at this point. I was going to change in order to self-preserve, but I dont need to anymore. I have to vote for someone though, so I'm not going to change.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

DuranDuran said:


> I sense a voting bloc.
> @vhab49_PE my vote for you is nothing more than random at this point. I was going to change in order to self-preserve, but I dont need to anymore. I have to vote for someone though, so I'm not going to change.


And mine was purely in retaliation no hard feels.


----------



## txjennah PE

@beccabun PE I'm sorry, I know I've been MIA and that it looks really suspicious. I have a deadline Friday and the project manager is...how do I say this nicely and in a public forum? The project manager is A LOT.

Me Friday evening:


----------



## Dothracki PE

Sorry everyone, was my wife's birthday yesterday and I dropped the ball. I accept my fate, but just know that you are wrong and I'm taking notes...


----------



## JayKay PE

Wait. Doth dead? But who got night killed?


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

Dothracki PE said:


> Sorry everyone, was my wife's birthday yesterday and I dropped the ball. I accept my fate, but just know that you are wrong and I'm taking notes...


forgiven.. Happy Birthday to your wife!


----------



## SaltySteve PE

Y'all are going to kill me but life got stupid hectic anyone want to volunteer to relieve me of modship? I can forward roles. Sorry guys!


----------



## Dothracki PE

SaltySteve PE said:


> Y'all are going to kill me but life got stupid hectic anyone want to volunteer to relieve me of modship? I can forward roles. Sorry guys!


I guess since I'm dead I can take over.


----------



## SaltySteve PE

Thank you! I've messaged the special roles and told them to ad d you to the PMs


----------



## Dothracki PE

Paging @DuranDuran @beccabun PE @NikR_PE @vhab49_PE @harshaPEAZ @txjennah PE @squaretaper LIT AF PE @MadamPirate PE @RBHeadge PE @BlueBlueprint_PE @JayKay PE @EyehatethePEexam

Just a heads up that I will be taking over the modding this round. Still will be a no frills narrative, but I will try to keep up with the theme and hopefully it will not suck. I will need the special roles to PM me, if you have not already, with the latest action as of last night. Or if you can add me to your existing PM with @SaltySteve PE, that should work as well.

At this point I am thinking we pause gameplay until tomorrow 4/29 so that I can catch up with the special roles, which could take some time since I know everyone is busy and can't check in during the day. It will resume after I post the results of the nightkill, which will hopefully be resolved by the morning.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

I vote for resuming the game tomorrow so @Dothracki PE can get his legs under him


----------



## Dothracki PE

After much banter back and forth and @NikR_PE becoming the real life spiderman meme, the group came to the conculsion that @Dothracki PE's murder gif from day 1 was too suspicious and therefore was banned from the game by the EBers. @Dothracki PE was a normal townie. But as the sun rose, @SaltySteve PE had an existential crisis IRL and decided to hand off the master ban control to the ghost of @Dothracki PE who volunteered as tribute for the remainder of the game.

Final vote count:


4/274/26Vote CountPlayerVotes forVoted for3DuranDuranvhab49_PE1beccabun PEtxjennah PENikR_PE2NikR_PEDothracki PEChebyshevII PE1vhab49_PEDuranDuranChebyshevII PE0harshaPEAZharshaPEAZChebyshevII PE0txjennah PEtxjennah PE1squaretaper LIT AF PEDuranDuranMadamPirate PE1MadamPirate PENikR_PEsquaretaper LIT AF PE1RBHeadge PEDothracki PE1BlueBlueprint_PEDothracki PEChebyshevII PE0JayKay PEJayKay PEJayKay PE1EyehatethePEexamNikR_PE0Dothracki PEDothracki PENikR_PEChebyshevII PE (T)xsquaretaper LIT AF PEjean15paul_PE (???)x

As mentioned previously, gameplay is on pause for the rest of the day and will resume when I can figure out the nightkill results.


----------



## DLD PE

SaltySteve PE said:


> Thank you! I've messaged the special roles and told them to ad d you to the PMs


Hope everything's ok Salty!


----------



## Dothracki PE

After several days of miraculously being alive, @JayKay PE found their dreams of becoming a banned EB ghost on hold while the mod storm was settling. The hackers took notice and decided to be nice enough to lay down the banhammer for asking to be banned.


4/294/274/26Vote CountPlayerVotes forVoted for0@DuranDuranvhab49_PE0@beccabun PEtxjennah PENikR_PE0@NikR_PEDothracki PEChebyshevII PE0@vhab49_PEDuranDuranChebyshevII PE0@harshaPEAZharshaPEAZChebyshevII PE0@txjennah PEtxjennah PE0@squaretaper LIT AF PEDuranDuranMadamPirate PE0@MadamPirate PENikR_PEsquaretaper LIT AF PE0@RBHeadge PEDothracki PE0@BlueBlueprint_PEDothracki PEChebyshevII PE0@EyehatethePEexamNikR_PEJayKay PE (???)xJayKay PEJayKay PEDothracki PE (T)xDothracki PENikR_PEChebyshevII PE (T)xxsquaretaper LIT AF PEjean15paul_PE (???)xx


----------



## JayKay PE

FINALLY.


----------



## Dothracki PE

JayKay PE said:


> FINALLY.


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

Unrelated to the game- I'm in the frustrating wait game with the department of safety and professional services. I forgot to sign one of the pages in my application- everything else is completed and approved and I sent them the signed form 2 weeks ago. As soon as they handle that form and mark my application approved I can order my stamp and call myself a PE. This anticipation may be worse than waiting for the exam results.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

EyehatethePEexam said:


> Unrelated to the game- I'm in the frustrating wait game with the department of safety and professional services. I forgot to sign one of the pages in my application- everything else is completed and approved and I sent them the signed form 2 weeks ago. As soon as they handle that form and mark my application approved I can order my stamp and call myself a PE. This anticipation may be worse than waiting for the exam results.


This might make you feel better - I forgot to provide my SSN in my application.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

In looking at the voting record of the remaining people, I think I will do a coin toss between the two people who have voted for both Cheb and Doth. I will flip x10. Blueprint is heads, Nik is tails. 


And I got a tie.
Again:



I got 7 heads, 3 tails, so @Dothracki PE I vote for @BlueBlueprint_PE


----------



## Dothracki PE

4/294/274/26Vote CountPlayerVotes forVoted for0@DuranDuranvhab49_PE0@beccabun PEtxjennah PENikR_PE0@NikR_PEDothracki PEChebyshevII PE1vhab49_PEBlueBlueprint_PEDuranDuranChebyshevII PE0@harshaPEAZharshaPEAZChebyshevII PE0@txjennah PEtxjennah PE0@squaretaper LIT AF PEDuranDuranMadamPirate PE0@MadamPirate PENikR_PEsquaretaper LIT AF PE0@RBHeadge PEDothracki PE0@BlueBlueprint_PEDothracki PEChebyshevII PE0@EyehatethePEexamNikR_PEJayKay PE (???)xJayKay PEJayKay PEDothracki PE (T)xDothracki PENikR_PEChebyshevII PE (T)xxsquaretaper LIT AF PEjean15paul_PE (???)xx


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

@Dothracki PE I placeholder vote for @NikR_PE. This is based on no intel, no gut feelings, but solely because I don't want to miss a vote and I have no reason to believe Nik is not mafia either.


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

vhab49_PE said:


> In looking at the voting record of the remaining people, I think I will do a coin toss between the two people who have voted for both Cheb and Doth. I will flip x10. Blueprint is heads, Nik is tails.
> 
> And I got a tie.
> Again:
> 
> 
> I got 7 heads, 3 tails, so @Dothracki PE I vote for @BlueBlueprint_PE


I am not maf... first couple days are always a crapshoot with voting.


----------



## Dothracki PE

4/294/274/26Vote CountPlayerVotes forVoted for0@DuranDuranvhab49_PE0@beccabun PEtxjennah PENikR_PE0@NikR_PEDothracki PEChebyshevII PE1vhab49_PEBlueBlueprint_PEDuranDuranChebyshevII PE0@harshaPEAZharshaPEAZChebyshevII PE0@txjennah PEtxjennah PE0@squaretaper LIT AF PEDuranDuranMadamPirate PE0@MadamPirate PENikR_PEsquaretaper LIT AF PE0@RBHeadge PEDothracki PE0@BlueBlueprint_PEDothracki PEChebyshevII PE1EyehatethePEexamNikR_PENikR_PEJayKay PE (???)xJayKay PEJayKay PEDothracki PE (T)xDothracki PENikR_PEChebyshevII PE (T)xxsquaretaper LIT AF PEjean15paul_PE (???)xx


----------



## JayKay PE

@Dothracki PE , I vote for @jean15paul_PE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

@Dothracki PE I vote for @beccabun PE for insufficient doggo pics.


----------



## Dothracki PE

4/294/274/26Vote CountPlayerVotes forVoted for0@DuranDuranvhab49_PE0@beccabun PEtxjennah PENikR_PE0@NikR_PEDothracki PEChebyshevII PE1vhab49_PEBlueBlueprint_PEDuranDuranChebyshevII PE0@harshaPEAZharshaPEAZChebyshevII PE0@txjennah PEtxjennah PE1squaretaper LIT AF PEbeccabun PEDuranDuranMadamPirate PE0@MadamPirate PENikR_PEsquaretaper LIT AF PE0@RBHeadge PEDothracki PE0@BlueBlueprint_PEDothracki PEChebyshevII PE1EyehatethePEexamNikR_PENikR_PEJayKay PE (???)xJayKay PEJayKay PEDothracki PE (T)xDothracki PENikR_PEChebyshevII PE (T)xxsquaretaper LIT AF PEjean15paul_PE (???)xx


----------



## beccabun PE

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> @Dothracki PE I vote for @beccabun PE for insufficient doggo pics.


I can’t argue with that logic. But I can offer you a derpy Stella!


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

...really need one of @RBHeadge PE's analysis RN. But based on my own and the previously posted analysis:

Townie: blue (cuz I know I'm not maf)
Leaning townie: @NikR_PE , @DuranDuran
Leaning maf: @vhab49_PE , @beccabun PE
still neutral: everyone else


----------



## beccabun PE

BlueBlueprint_PE said:


> Leaning maf: @vhab49_PE , @beccabun PE


Seems I'm in damned if I do damned if I don't situation with sharing puppy pics


----------



## NikR_PE

@Dothracki PE i vote for @beccabun PE


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

haven't seen anyone do this yet so.... 

@DuranDuran you maf?


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

@beccabun PE you maf?


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

@NikR_PE you maf?


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

@vhab49_PE you maf?


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

@harshaPEAZ you maf?


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

@txjennah PE you maf?


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

@squaretaper LIT AF PE you maf?


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

@MadamPirate PE you maf?


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

@RBHeadge PE you maf?


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

@EyehatethePEexam you maf?


----------



## Dothracki PE

4/294/274/26Vote CountPlayerVotes forVoted for0@DuranDuranvhab49_PE0@beccabun PEtxjennah PENikR_PE1NikR_PEbeccabun PEDothracki PEChebyshevII PE1vhab49_PEBlueBlueprint_PEDuranDuranChebyshevII PE0@harshaPEAZharshaPEAZChebyshevII PE0@txjennah PEtxjennah PE1squaretaper LIT AF PEbeccabun PEDuranDuranMadamPirate PE0@MadamPirate PENikR_PEsquaretaper LIT AF PE0@RBHeadge PEDothracki PE0@BlueBlueprint_PEDothracki PEChebyshevII PE1EyehatethePEexamNikR_PENikR_PEJayKay PE (???)xJayKay PEJayKay PEDothracki PE (T)xDothracki PENikR_PEChebyshevII PE (T)xxsquaretaper LIT AF PEjean15paul_PE (???)xx


----------



## NikR_PE

BlueBlueprint_PE said:


> @NikR_PE you maf?


Nope


----------



## beccabun PE

BlueBlueprint_PE said:


> @beccabun PE you maf?


no


----------



## DLD PE

BlueBlueprint_PE said:


> haven't seen anyone do this yet so....
> 
> @DuranDuran you maf?


No.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

BlueBlueprint_PE said:


> @squaretaper LIT AF PE you maf?


It's conceivable.


----------



## DLD PE

@Dothracki PE I vote for @squaretaper LIT AF PE for insufficient reasons.


----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ

@Dothracki PE I would like to vote for @NikR_PE


----------



## RBHeadge PE

BlueBlueprint_PE said:


> ...really need one of @RBHeadge PE's analysis RN. But based on my own and the previously posted analysis:


So do I.
I have no new observations since the last time I posted. I've been really busy this work week and I keep getting dumped on.
I really hope the cop is alive and putting together a useful coalition.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

I don't think I'll have time today to think about a vote, so @Dothracki PE I'm stick with my vote from yesterday for @NikR_PE 

FML.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

BlueBlueprint_PE said:


> @vhab49_PE you maf?


I'm insulted.


----------



## Dothracki PE

4/294/274/26Vote CountPlayerVotes forVoted for1DuranDuransquaretaper LIT AF PEvhab49_PE0@beccabun PEtxjennah PENikR_PE1NikR_PEbeccabun PEDothracki PEChebyshevII PE1vhab49_PEBlueBlueprint_PEDuranDuranChebyshevII PE1harshaPEAZNikR_PEharshaPEAZChebyshevII PE0@txjennah PEtxjennah PE1squaretaper LIT AF PEbeccabun PEDuranDuranMadamPirate PE1MadamPirate PENikR_PENikR_PEsquaretaper LIT AF PE0@RBHeadge PEDothracki PE0@BlueBlueprint_PEDothracki PEChebyshevII PE1EyehatethePEexamNikR_PENikR_PEJayKay PE (???)xJayKay PEJayKay PEDothracki PE (T)xDothracki PENikR_PEChebyshevII PE (T)xxsquaretaper LIT AF PEjean15paul_PE (???)xx


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

BlueBlueprint_PE said:


> @EyehatethePEexam you maf?


I am not, I am a boring 9-5 townsfolk this time. I'm less made than my bed (yeah, that hurt to say as much as it did to read).


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

DuranDuran said:


> @Dothracki PE I vote for @squaretaper LIT AF PE for insufficient reasons.


DUDE.


----------



## DLD PE

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> DUDE.


I told you I had insufficient reasons.

@Dothracki PE I change my vote to @vhab49_PE , since she hasn't stated she isn't mafia.


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

MadamPirate PE said:


> FML.


ooof... that's rough.


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

vhab49_PE said:


> I'm insulted.


well I asked everybody...


----------



## Dothracki PE

4/294/274/26Vote CountPlayerVotes forVoted for2DuranDuranvhab49_PEvhab49_PE0@beccabun PEtxjennah PENikR_PE1NikR_PEbeccabun PEDothracki PEChebyshevII PE1vhab49_PEBlueBlueprint_PEDuranDuranChebyshevII PE1harshaPEAZNikR_PEharshaPEAZChebyshevII PE0@txjennah PEtxjennah PE1squaretaper LIT AF PEbeccabun PEDuranDuranMadamPirate PE1MadamPirate PENikR_PENikR_PEsquaretaper LIT AF PE0@RBHeadge PEDothracki PE0@BlueBlueprint_PEDothracki PEChebyshevII PE1EyehatethePEexamNikR_PENikR_PEJayKay PE (???)xJayKay PEJayKay PEDothracki PE (T)xDothracki PENikR_PEChebyshevII PE (T)xxsquaretaper LIT AF PEjean15paul_PE (???)xx


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

BlueBlueprint_PE said:


> well I asked everybody...


True statement.


----------



## beccabun PE

BlueBlueprint_PE said:


> well I asked everybody...


are you maf?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

DuranDuran said:


> I told you I had insufficient reasons.
> 
> @Dothracki PE I change my vote to @vhab49_PE , since she hasn't stated she isn't mafia.


I've got nothing else to go on, and this is a good, if slightly unfair, point.

@Dothracki PE I vote for @vhab49_PE
Subject to change


----------



## Dothracki PE

4/294/274/26Vote CountPlayerVotes forVoted for2DuranDuranvhab49_PEvhab49_PE0@beccabun PEtxjennah PENikR_PE1NikR_PEbeccabun PEDothracki PEChebyshevII PE1vhab49_PEBlueBlueprint_PEDuranDuranChebyshevII PE1harshaPEAZNikR_PEharshaPEAZChebyshevII PE0@txjennah PEtxjennah PE1squaretaper LIT AF PEbeccabun PEDuranDuranMadamPirate PE1MadamPirate PENikR_PENikR_PEsquaretaper LIT AF PE1RBHeadge PEvhab49_PEDothracki PE0@BlueBlueprint_PEDothracki PEChebyshevII PE1EyehatethePEexamNikR_PENikR_PEJayKay PE (???)xJayKay PEJayKay PEDothracki PE (T)xDothracki PENikR_PEChebyshevII PE (T)xxsquaretaper LIT AF PEjean15paul_PE (???)xx


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

beccabun PE said:


> are you maf?


nope. not maf.


----------



## Dothracki PE

FYI that I'm going out with coworkers at a virtual golf place. So I might be delayed in responses and updating voting history tonight.


----------



## txjennah PE

@Dothracki PE I vote for @vhab49_PE


----------



## NikR_PE

@Dothracki PE i vote for @vhab49_PE . I may come back to see if any more info is available.


----------



## beccabun PE

looks like I’ll be the final nail in the coffin
@SaltySteve PE i vote for @vhab49_PE


----------



## beccabun PE

Oh I guess blue could be the final final nail


----------



## beccabun PE

I can’t count count past three unless it’s to say TRIPLE


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

I suppose that's true.. I'll be the final final nail .... @Dothracki PE i too will vote for @vhab49_PE


beccabun PE said:


> I can’t count count past three unless it’s to say TRIPLE


glad i didn't post before you could TRIPLE!


----------



## Dothracki PE

Dothracki PE said:


> 4/294/274/26Vote CountPlayerVotes forVoted for2DuranDuranvhab49_PEvhab49_PE1beccabun PEvhab49_PEtxjennah PENikR_PE2NikR_PEvhab49_PEDothracki PEChebyshevII PE1vhab49_PEBlueBlueprint_PEDuranDuranChebyshevII PE1harshaPEAZNikR_PEharshaPEAZChebyshevII PE1txjennah PEvhab49_PEtxjennah PE1squaretaper LIT AF PEbeccabun PEDuranDuranMadamPirate PE1MadamPirate PENikR_PENikR_PEsquaretaper LIT AF PE1RBHeadge PEvhab49_PEDothracki PE1BlueBlueprint_PEvhab49_PEDothracki PEChebyshevII PE1EyehatethePEexamNikR_PENikR_PEJayKay PE (???)xJayKay PEJayKay PEDothracki PE (T)xDothracki PENikR_PEChebyshevII PE (T)xxsquaretaper LIT AF PEjean15paul_PE (???)xx


39 minutes left. Not sure how to copy on my phone so I just edited the quote above.


----------



## Dothracki PE

After much instigating during the day from the EBers playing web sleuths, the EBers decided it was time to go vampire style on @vhab49_PE nailing them inside a coffin in the most gruesome form of banishment so far. It was at the same time that the EB staff discovered that one of the servers that was infected with a virus had suddenly come back online after trying to clear it and restore the data. @vhab49_PE was a hacker (aka mafia)

Remaining players (in no particular order): @RBHeadge PE, @DuranDuran, @beccabun PE, @NikR_PE, @BlueBlueprint_PE, @harshaPEAZ, @txjennah PE, @MadamPirate PE, @EyehatethePEexam, @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

Dothracki PE said:


> After much instigating during the day from the EBers playing web sleuths, the EBers decided it was time to go vampire style on @vhab49_PE nailing them inside a coffin in the most gruesome form of banishment so far. It was at the same time that the EB staff discovered that one of the servers that was infected with a virus had suddenly come back online after trying to clear it and restore the data. @vhab49_PE was a hacker (aka mafia)
> 
> Remaining players (in no particular order): @RBHeadge PE, @DuranDuran, @beccabun PE, @NikR_PE, @BlueBlueprint_PE, @harshaPEAZ, @txjennah PE, @MadamPirate PE, @EyehatethePEexam, I'm probably missing someone?


think you're just missing @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## NikR_PE

Dothracki PE said:


> After much instigating during the day from the EBers playing web sleuths, the EBers decided it was time to go vampire style on @vhab49_PE nailing them inside a coffin in the most gruesome form of banishment so far. It was at the same time that the EB staff discovered that one of the servers that was infected with a virus had suddenly come back online after trying to clear it and restore the data. @vhab49_PE was a hacker (aka mafia)
> 
> Remaining players (in no particular order): @RBHeadge PE, @DuranDuran, @beccabun PE, @NikR_PE, @BlueBlueprint_PE, @harshaPEAZ, @txjennah PE, @MadamPirate PE, @EyehatethePEexam, I'm probably missing someone?


Yessss


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

Dothracki PE said:


> After much instigating during the day from the EBers playing web sleuths, the EBers decided it was time to go vampire style on @vhab49_PE nailing them inside a coffin in the most gruesome form of banishment so far. It was at the same time that the EB staff discovered that one of the servers that was infected with a virus had suddenly come back online after trying to clear it and restore the data. @vhab49_PE was a hacker (aka mafia)
> 
> Remaining players (in no particular order): @RBHeadge PE, @DuranDuran, @beccabun PE, @NikR_PE, @BlueBlueprint_PE, @harshaPEAZ, @txjennah PE, @MadamPirate PE, @EyehatethePEexam, I'm probably missing someone?


now we're finally getting somewhere!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

BlueBlueprint_PE said:


> think you're just missing @squaretaper LIT AF PE


Wait, so am I collateral dedded?


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

JayKay PE said:


> @Dothracki PE , I vote for @jean15paul_PE


Ghost buddy. No!


----------



## JayKay PE

BlueBlueprint_PE said:


> think you're just missing @squaretaper LIT AF PE


But does @squaretaper LIT AF PE reeeeeeeeally add anything to mafia, except comedic relief? (jk square, you know ilu)

@Dothracki PE, I withdraw my vote for @jean15paul_PE. I switch my vote to @ChebyshevII PE because I know they'll be too busy today to respond and it'll be an easy victory.


----------



## NikR_PE

JayKay PE said:


> But does @squaretaper LIT AF PE reeeeeeeeally add anything to mafia, except comedic relief? (jk square, you know ilu)
> 
> @Dothracki PE, I withdraw my vote for @jean15paul_PE. I switch my vote to @ChebyshevII PE because I know they'll be too busy today to respond and it'll be an easy victory.


If anything i will not vote for him just like i don't vote for folks who just passed the exam.


----------



## Dothracki PE

The hackers were at it again last night. This time, relieving @RBHeadge PE of their ability to sway the ban vote due to their insightful guidance that helped narrow down the suspects. Can the EBers save the board before the hackers ban them all? Stay tuned and we shall find out...


4/304/294/274/26Vote CountPlayerVotes forVoted for0@DuranDuranvhab49_PEvhab49_PE0@beccabun PEvhab49_PEtxjennah PENikR_PE0@NikR_PEvhab49_PEDothracki PEChebyshevII PE0@harshaPEAZNikR_PEharshaPEAZChebyshevII PE0@txjennah PEvhab49_PEtxjennah PE0@squaretaper LIT AF PEbeccabun PEDuranDuranMadamPirate PE0@MadamPirate PENikR_PENikR_PEsquaretaper LIT AF PE0@BlueBlueprint_PEvhab49_PEDothracki PEChebyshevII PE0@EyehatethePEexamNikR_PENikR_PERBHeadge PE (???)xvhab49_PEDothracki PEvhab49_PE (M)xBlueBlueprint_PEDuranDuranChebyshevII PEJayKay PE (???)xxJayKay PEJayKay PEDothracki PE (T)xxDothracki PENikR_PEChebyshevII PE (T)xxxsquaretaper LIT AF PEjean15paul_PE (???)xxx


----------



## Dothracki PE

JayKay PE said:


> But does @squaretaper LIT AF PE reeeeeeeeally add anything to mafia, except comedic relief? (jk square, you know ilu)
> 
> @Dothracki PE, I withdraw my vote for @jean15paul_PE. I switch my vote to @ChebyshevII PE because I know they'll be too busy today to respond and it'll be an easy victory.


----------



## Dothracki PE

TRIPLE


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

JayKay PE said:


> But does @squaretaper LIT AF PE reeeeeeeeally add anything to mafia, except comedic relief? (jk square, you know ilu)
> 
> @Dothracki PE, I withdraw my vote for @jean15paul_PE. I switch my vote to @ChebyshevII PE because I know they'll be too busy today to respond and it'll be an easy victory.


The chebbers is already dedders.


----------



## JayKay PE

Dothracki PE said:


> View attachment 21680


----------



## JayKay PE

vhab49_PE said:


> The chebbers is already dedders.


AS AM I.

SECOND BONUS MAFIA ROUND: GHOSTS VS GHOSTS


----------



## JayKay PE

TRRRRRRRRRIPLE POST


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

JayKay PE said:


> AS AM I.
> 
> SECOND BONUS MAFIA ROUND: GHOSTS VS GHOSTS


Hahahahahaha. This happens when the hab goes to work early.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Dothracki PE said:


> View attachment 21680


Undertale reference. Love it.


----------



## NikR_PE

Since i may get busy later. @Dothracki PE i vote for @beccabun PE


----------



## Dothracki PE

JayKay PE said:


> AS AM I.
> 
> SECOND BONUS MAFIA ROUND: GHOSTS VS GHOSTS


If you want to mod the mafia round within the mafia round, I'm game.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

I'm not going to be around much today, so I rolled a d10.

@Dothracki PE I vote for @harshaPEAZ


----------



## Dothracki PE

4/304/294/274/26Vote CountPlayerVotes forVoted for0@DuranDuranvhab49_PEvhab49_PE0@beccabun PEvhab49_PEtxjennah PENikR_PE1NikR_PEbeccabun PEvhab49_PEDothracki PEChebyshevII PE0@harshaPEAZNikR_PEharshaPEAZChebyshevII PE0@txjennah PEvhab49_PEtxjennah PE0@squaretaper LIT AF PEbeccabun PEDuranDuranMadamPirate PE1MadamPirate PEharshaPEAZNikR_PENikR_PEsquaretaper LIT AF PE0@BlueBlueprint_PEvhab49_PEDothracki PEChebyshevII PE0@EyehatethePEexamNikR_PENikR_PERBHeadge PE (???)xvhab49_PEDothracki PEvhab49_PE (M)xBlueBlueprint_PEDuranDuranChebyshevII PEJayKay PE (???)xxJayKay PEJayKay PEDothracki PE (T)xxDothracki PENikR_PEChebyshevII PE (T)xxxsquaretaper LIT AF PEjean15paul_PE (???)xxx


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

@Dothracki PE I maintain my vote for @NikR_PE because I again have no leads on a better suspect nor evidence clearing Nik of mafiadom.


----------



## NikR_PE

EyehatethePEexam said:


> @Dothracki PE I maintain my vote for @NikR_PE because I again have no leads on a better suspect nor evidence clearing Nik of mafiadom.


Bruh, i helped to vote out mafia and you treat me like this? Sus


----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ

@Dothracki PE I vote for @MadamPirate PE (retaliation vote) .... also I am a townie


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

So, a lot of you know already, but minicheb #4 was born last night.


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

ChebyshevII PE said:


> So, a lot of you know already, but minicheb #4 was born last night.


awe!!! congrats!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

JayKay PE said:


> But does @squaretaper LIT AF PE reeeeeeeeally add anything to mafia


If I'm dumb IRL, then I'm definitely VERY dumb on the internetz.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

@Dothracki PE I still vote for @beccabun PE bc Stella pic was blurry AF. What is this, the Enquirer??

Doggo rebuttal!


----------



## Dothracki PE

4/304/294/274/26Vote CountPlayerVotes forVoted for0@DuranDuranvhab49_PEvhab49_PE0@beccabun PEvhab49_PEtxjennah PENikR_PE1NikR_PEbeccabun PEvhab49_PEDothracki PEChebyshevII PE1harshaPEAZMadamePirateNikR_PEharshaPEAZChebyshevII PE0@txjennah PEvhab49_PEtxjennah PE1squaretaper LIT AF PEbeccabun PEbeccabun PEDuranDuranMadamPirate PE1MadamPirate PEharshaPEAZNikR_PENikR_PEsquaretaper LIT AF PE0@BlueBlueprint_PEvhab49_PEDothracki PEChebyshevII PE0@EyehatethePEexamNikR_PENikR_PERBHeadge PE (???)xvhab49_PEDothracki PEvhab49_PE (M)xBlueBlueprint_PEDuranDuranChebyshevII PEJayKay PE (???)xxJayKay PEJayKay PEDothracki PE (T)xxDothracki PENikR_PEjean15paul_PE (???)xxxChebyshevII PE (T)xxxsquaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

@Dothracki PE i vote for @beccabun PE cuz I find their quietness on this Friday morning sus...


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

NikR_PE said:


> Since i may get busy later. @Dothracki PE i vote for @beccabun PE


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> So, a lot of you know already, but minicheb #4 was born last night.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

(^not a double post. 2 separate replies)


----------



## txjennah PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> So, a lot of you know already, but minicheb #4 was born last night.


Congratulations!!!


----------



## beccabun PE

BlueBlueprint_PE said:


> @Dothracki PE i vote for @beccabun PE cuz I find their quietness on this Friday morning sus...


dang, so this is what I get when I (mostly) focus on work on a Friday morning and then hit the gym.

I've been mostly clueless this round, my contributions are mostly yelling "TRIPLE". I'm tempted to say that anyone who didn't vote for vhab is suspect (square, Eye, harsha, MP). But I know that mafia will vote their own out when the writing's on the wall, so that casts doubt on Blue and myself, as well as potentially Nik or txj.

With not much else to go on, I would stick with my gut and say that anyone who didn't vote for vhab yesterday is potential mafia and gets my vote today. I'm inclined to give harsha and Eye a free pass for today, since they're new players. Square is always a wild card (in the best way ). Therefore, @Dothracki PE I'm voting for @MadamPirate PE , unless other information comes out today.


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

NikR_PE said:


> Bruh, i helped to vote out mafia and you treat me like this? Sus


Tell me a reason to vote for someone else and I'll certainly consider it. I'll happily admit I was wrong to vote for you and vote for whomever you point me towards.


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

beccabun PE said:


> dang, so this is what I get when I (mostly) focus on work on a Friday morning and then hit the gym.
> 
> I've been mostly clueless this round, my contributions are mostly yelling "TRIPLE". I'm tempted to say that anyone who didn't vote for vhab is suspect (square, Eye, harsha, MP). But I know that mafia will vote their own out when the writing's on the wall, so that casts doubt on Blue and myself, as well as potentially Nik or txj.
> 
> With not much else to go on, I would stick with my gut and say that anyone who didn't vote for vhab yesterday is potential mafia and gets my vote today. I'm inclined to give harsha and Eye a free pass for today, since they're new players. Square is always a wild card (in the best way ). Therefore, @Dothracki PE I'm voting for @MadamPirate PE , unless other information comes out today.


Riding that 4 month new player leniency wave. This will probably be my last game for a while. Construction season is picking up and I have no time for anything.


----------



## NikR_PE

EyehatethePEexam said:


> Tell me a reason to vote for someone else and I'll certainly consider it. I'll happily admit I was wrong to vote for you and vote for whomever you point me towards.


I don't have any suggestion. Hoping for the cop to guide us, unless they were killed during the night. I will check later to see if any new information is available.


----------



## beccabun PE

EyehatethePEexam said:


> Riding that 4 month new player leniency wave. This will probably be my last game for a while. Construction season is picking up and I have no time for anything.


lol i mean if you want me to vote for you I can reconsider


----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ

ChebyshevII PE said:


> So, a lot of you know already, but minicheb #4 was born last night.


Congratssss


----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ

Dothracki PE said:


> 4/304/294/274/26Vote CountPlayerVotes forVoted for0@DuranDuranvhab49_PEvhab49_PE0@beccabun PEvhab49_PEtxjennah PENikR_PE1NikR_PEbeccabun PEvhab49_PEDothracki PEChebyshevII PE0@harshaPEAZNikR_PEharshaPEAZChebyshevII PE0@txjennah PEvhab49_PEtxjennah PE1squaretaper LIT AF PEbeccabun PEbeccabun PEDuranDuranMadamPirate PE1MadamPirate PEharshaPEAZNikR_PENikR_PEsquaretaper LIT AF PE0@BlueBlueprint_PEvhab49_PEDothracki PEChebyshevII PE0@EyehatethePEexamNikR_PENikR_PERBHeadge PE (???)xvhab49_PEDothracki PEvhab49_PE (M)xBlueBlueprint_PEDuranDuranChebyshevII PEJayKay PE (???)xxJayKay PEJayKay PEDothracki PE (T)xxDothracki PENikR_PEjean15paul_PE (???)xxxChebyshevII PE (T)xxxsquaretaper LIT AF PE


I just voted above @Dothracki PE my vote is for @MadamPirate PE


----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ

I just want to sleep I am so tired today...... its a friday and I might have to come tomorrow to work..... I am just angry.... actually confused between angry, sleepy and tired.


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

harshaPEAZ said:


> I just want to sleep I am so tired today...... its a friday and I might have to come tomorrow to work..... I am just angry.... actually confused between angry, sleepy and tired.


ewe... saturday work sucks.... though between my job and our business i rarely get an actual day off anyway. it's just different work....


----------



## Roarbark

Hi everyone. I'm alive. Just busy as heck!


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> So, a lot of you know already, but minicheb #4 was born last night.


Mo' mini mo' problems. Congratulations!


----------



## DLD PE

@Dothracki PE I vote for @MadamPirate PE


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

by my calcs, i believe we have a tie between @beccabun PE and @MadamPirate PE .... @Dothracki PE i change my vote to @MadamPirate PE


----------



## txjennah PE

I'm still at work lolololol so I'll vote for @MadamPirate PE because I have no idea what's going on right now


----------



## Dothracki PE

Dothracki PE said:


> 4/304/294/274/26Vote CountPlayerVotes forVoted for1DuranDuranMadamPirate PEvhab49_PEvhab49_PE1beccabun PEMadamPiratevhab49_PEtxjennah PENikR_PE1NikR_PEbeccabun PEvhab49_PEDothracki PEChebyshevII PE1harshaPEAZMadamePirateNikR_PEharshaPEAZChebyshevII PE1txjennah PEMadamePiratevhab49_PEtxjennah PE1squaretaper LIT AF PEbeccabun PEbeccabun PEDuranDuranMadamPirate PE1MadamPirate PEharshaPEAZNikR_PENikR_PEsquaretaper LIT AF PE2BlueBlueprint_PEMadamPirate PEvhab49_PEDothracki PEChebyshevII PE1EyehatethePEexamNikR_PENikR_PENikR_PERBHeadge PE (???)xvhab49_PEDothracki PEvhab49_PE (M)xBlueBlueprint_PEDuranDuranChebyshevII PEJayKay PE (???)xxJayKay PEJayKay PEDothracki PE (T)xxDothracki PENikR_PEjean15paul_PE (???)xxxChebyshevII PE (T)xxxsquaretaper LIT AF PE


Time!


----------



## Dothracki PE

The usual banter ensued throughout the day. The EBers contributing the usual spam amidst accusations. "I find your lack of doggo pics disturbing", said @squaretaper LIT AF PE. Meanwhile, the ghost of @ChebyshevII PE welcomes his 104th child into the world. As the dust settled, the tribe has spoken and @MadamPirate PE is banned from the game. And just like yesterday, another one of the EB servers came back online. The site staff cheered as the Trojan horse on the server was thwarted. But all of the servers have not been fully restored.

Remaining players (in no particular order: @DuranDuran, @beccabun PE, @NikR_PE, @BlueBlueprint_PE, @harshaPEAZ, @txjennah PE, @EyehatethePEexam, @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Dothracki PE said:


> Remaining players (in no particular order): @RBHeadge PE, @DuranDuran, @beccabun PE, @NikR_PE, @BlueBlueprint_PE, @harshaPEAZ, @txjennah PE, @EyehatethePEexam, @squaretaper LIT AF PE


The hackers banned me overnight last night.


----------



## beccabun PE

To give @squaretaper LIT AF PE all the collateral they clearly require to clear my name:


----------



## Dothracki PE

The thread went dead as everyone headed into the Mayday weekend celebrating the Spring weather with plenty of food, alcohol, cars, and plants! It was a beautiful warm weekend with plenty of sun and beautiful sunsets. Though the hackers kept at it trying to get rid of the EB and all of it's spammers. @NikR_PE fell victim to the hackers and was banned from the game.

Players remaining are highlighted below.


5/34/304/294/274/26Vote CountPlayerVotes forVoted for0@DuranDuranMadamPirate PEvhab49_PEvhab49_PE0@beccabun PEMadamPirate PEvhab49_PEtxjennah PENikR_PE0@harshaPEAZMadamPirate PENikR_PEharshaPEAZChebyshevII PE0@txjennah PEMadamPirate PEvhab49_PEtxjennah PE0@squaretaper LIT AF PEbeccabun PEbeccabun PEDuranDuranMadamPirate PE0@BlueBlueprint_PEMadamPirate PEvhab49_PEDothracki PEChebyshevII PE0@EyehatethePEexamNikR_PENikR_PENikR_PENikR_PE (???)xbeccabun PEvhab49_PEDothracki PEChebyshevII PEMadamPirate PE (M)xharshaPEAZNikR_PENikR_PEsquaretaper LIT AF PERBHeadge PE (???)xxvhab49_PEDothracki PEvhab49_PE (M)xxBlueBlueprint_PEDuranDuranChebyshevII PEJayKay PE (???)xxxJayKay PEJayKay PEDothracki PE (T)xxxDothracki PENikR_PEjean15paul_PE (???)xxxxChebyshevII PE (T)xxxxsquaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

@NikR_PE, I apologize for voting for you. I was wrong.


----------



## NikR_PE

EyehatethePEexam said:


> @NikR_PE, I apologize for voting for you. I was wrong.


Voting for me during the day or night????.


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

Dothracki PE said:


> The thread went dead as everyone headed into the Mayday weekend celebrating the Spring weather with plenty of food, alcohol, cars, and plants! It was a beautiful warm weekend with plenty of sun and beautiful sunsets. Though the hackers kept at it trying to get rid of the EB and all of it's spammers. @NikR_PE fell victim to the hackers and was banned from the game.
> 
> Players remaining are highlighted below.
> 
> 
> 5/34/304/294/274/26Vote CountPlayerVotes forVoted for0@DuranDuranMadamPirate PEvhab49_PEvhab49_PE0@beccabun PEMadamPirate PEvhab49_PEtxjennah PENikR_PE0@harshaPEAZMadamPirate PENikR_PEharshaPEAZChebyshevII PE0@txjennah PEMadamPirate PEvhab49_PEtxjennah PE0@squaretaper LIT AF PEbeccabun PEbeccabun PEDuranDuranMadamPirate PE0@BlueBlueprint_PEMadamPirate PEvhab49_PEDothracki PEChebyshevII PE0@EyehatethePEexamNikR_PENikR_PENikR_PENikR_PE (???)xbeccabun PEvhab49_PEDothracki PEChebyshevII PEMadamPirate PE (M)xharshaPEAZNikR_PENikR_PEsquaretaper LIT AF PERBHeadge PE (???)xxvhab49_PEDothracki PEvhab49_PE (M)xxBlueBlueprint_PEDuranDuranChebyshevII PEJayKay PE (???)xxxJayKay PEJayKay PEDothracki PE (T)xxxDothracki PENikR_PEjean15paul_PE (???)xxxxChebyshevII PE (T)xxxxsquaretaper LIT AF PE


Gah! We lost Nik!!


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

NikR_PE said:


> Voting for me during the day or night????.


During the day, you were the only one I voted for this entire game. I'm not privy to night votes this time.


----------



## NikR_PE

EyehatethePEexam said:


> During the day, you were the only one I voted for this entire game. I'm not privy to night votes this time.


Lol. I was just joking.


----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ

@Dothracki PE I would like to vote for @beccabun PE as of now if I do not come back.... this is subject to change.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

@Dothracki PE , I vote for @NikR_PE and stand with @tj_PE


----------



## Dothracki PE

5/34/304/294/274/26Vote CountPlayerVotes forVoted for0@DuranDuranMadamPirate PEvhab49_PEvhab49_PE0@beccabun PEMadamPirate PEvhab49_PEtxjennah PENikR_PE1harshaPEAZbeccabun PEMadamPirate PENikR_PEharshaPEAZChebyshevII PE0@txjennah PEMadamPirate PEvhab49_PEtxjennah PE0@squaretaper LIT AF PEbeccabun PEbeccabun PEDuranDuranMadamPirate PE0@BlueBlueprint_PEMadamPirate PEvhab49_PEDothracki PEChebyshevII PE0@EyehatethePEexamNikR_PENikR_PENikR_PENikR_PE (???)xbeccabun PEvhab49_PEDothracki PEChebyshevII PEMadamPirate PE (M)xharshaPEAZNikR_PENikR_PEsquaretaper LIT AF PERBHeadge PE (???)xxvhab49_PEDothracki PEvhab49_PE (M)xxBlueBlueprint_PEDuranDuranChebyshevII PEJayKay PE (???)xxxJayKay PEJayKay PEDothracki PE (T)xxxDothracki PENikR_PEjean15paul_PE (???)xxxxChebyshevII PE (T)xxxxsquaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## Dothracki PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> @Dothracki PE , I vote for @NikR_PE and stand with @tj_PE




5/34/304/294/274/26Vote CountPlayerVotes forVoted for0@DuranDuranMadamPirate PEvhab49_PEvhab49_PE0@beccabun PEMadamPirate PEvhab49_PEtxjennah PENikR_PE1harshaPEAZbeccabun PEMadamPirate PENikR_PEharshaPEAZChebyshevII PE0@txjennah PEMadamPirate PEvhab49_PEtxjennah PE0@squaretaper LIT AF PEbeccabun PEbeccabun PEDuranDuranMadamPirate PE0@BlueBlueprint_PEMadamPirate PEvhab49_PEDothracki PEChebyshevII PE0@EyehatethePEexamNikR_PENikR_PENikR_PE0NikR_PE (???)x beccabun PEvhab49_PEDothracki PEChebyshevII PEMadamPirate PE (M)xharshaPEAZNikR_PENikR_PEsquaretaper LIT AF PERBHeadge PE (???)xxvhab49_PEDothracki PEvhab49_PE (M)xxBlueBlueprint_PEDuranDuranChebyshevII PEJayKay PE (???)xxxJayKay PEJayKay PEDothracki PE (T)xxxDothracki PENikR_PE-1jean15paul_PE (???)x NIkR  xxxChebyshevII PE (T)xxxxsquaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

@Dothracki PE I vote for @txjennah PE because why not!


----------



## Dothracki PE

5/34/304/294/274/26Vote CountPlayerVotes forVoted for0@DuranDuranMadamPirate PEvhab49_PEvhab49_PE0@beccabun PEMadamPirate PEvhab49_PEtxjennah PENikR_PE1harshaPEAZbeccabun PEMadamPirate PENikR_PEharshaPEAZChebyshevII PE0@txjennah PEMadamPirate PEvhab49_PEtxjennah PE1squaretaper LIT AF PEtxjennah PEbeccabun PEbeccabun PEDuranDuranMadamPirate PE0@BlueBlueprint_PEMadamPirate PEvhab49_PEDothracki PEChebyshevII PE0@EyehatethePEexamNikR_PENikR_PENikR_PE0NikR_PE (???)x beccabun PEvhab49_PEDothracki PEChebyshevII PEMadamPirate PE (M)xharshaPEAZNikR_PENikR_PEsquaretaper LIT AF PERBHeadge PE (???)xxvhab49_PEDothracki PEvhab49_PE (M)xxBlueBlueprint_PEDuranDuranChebyshevII PEJayKay PE (???)xxxJayKay PEJayKay PEDothracki PE (T)xxxDothracki PENikR_PE-1jean15paul_PE (???)x NIkR  xxxChebyshevII PE (T)xxxxsquaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## txjennah PE

@Dothracki PE @squaretaper LIT AF PE is still alive, which means they're mafia. I vote for @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## Dothracki PE

5/34/304/294/274/26Vote CountPlayerVotes forVoted forVoted forVoted forVoted for0@DuranDuranMadamPirate PEvhab49_PEvhab49_PE0@beccabun PEMadamPirate PEvhab49_PEtxjennah PENikR_PE1harshaPEAZbeccabun PEMadamPirate PENikR_PEharshaPEAZChebyshevII PE1txjennah PEsquaretaper LIT AF PEMadamPirate PEvhab49_PEtxjennah PE1squaretaper LIT AF PEtxjennah PEbeccabun PEbeccabun PEDuranDuranMadamPirate PE0@BlueBlueprint_PEMadamPirate PEvhab49_PEDothracki PEChebyshevII PE0@EyehatethePEexamNikR_PENikR_PENikR_PE0NikR_PE (???)xbeccabun PEvhab49_PEDothracki PEChebyshevII PEMadamPirate PE (M)xharshaPEAZNikR_PENikR_PEsquaretaper LIT AF PERBHeadge PE (???)xxvhab49_PEDothracki PEvhab49_PE (M)xxBlueBlueprint_PEDuranDuranChebyshevII PEJayKay PE (???)xxxJayKay PEJayKay PEDothracki PE (T)xxxDothracki PENikR_PE-1jean15paul_PE (???)x NIkR xxxChebyshevII PE (T)xxxxsquaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

txjennah PE said:


> @Dothracki PE @squaretaper LIT AF PE is still alive, which means they're mafia. I vote for @squaretaper LIT AF PE


I'm pretty sure I've seen this episode before. HMMMMM...


----------



## beccabun PE

my vote is subject to change, but as of right now @Dothracki PE I vote for @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## Dothracki PE

5/34/304/294/274/26Vote CountPlayerVotes forVoted forVoted forVoted forVoted for0@DuranDuranMadamPirate PEvhab49_PEvhab49_PE1beccabun PEsquaretaper LIT AF PEMadamPirate PEvhab49_PEtxjennah PENikR_PE1harshaPEAZbeccabun PEMadamPirate PENikR_PEharshaPEAZChebyshevII PE1txjennah PEsquaretaper LIT AF PEMadamPirate PEvhab49_PEtxjennah PE1squaretaper LIT AF PEtxjennah PEbeccabun PEbeccabun PEDuranDuranMadamPirate PE0@BlueBlueprint_PEMadamPirate PEvhab49_PEDothracki PEChebyshevII PE0@EyehatethePEexamNikR_PENikR_PENikR_PE0NikR_PE (???)xbeccabun PEvhab49_PEDothracki PEChebyshevII PEMadamPirate PE (M)xharshaPEAZNikR_PENikR_PEsquaretaper LIT AF PERBHeadge PE (???)xxvhab49_PEDothracki PEvhab49_PE (M)xxBlueBlueprint_PEDuranDuranChebyshevII PEJayKay PE (???)xxxJayKay PEJayKay PEDothracki PE (T)xxxDothracki PENikR_PE-1jean15paul_PE (???)x NIkR xxxChebyshevII PE (T)xxxxsquaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## NikR_PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> @Dothracki PE , I vote for @NikR_PE and stand with @tj_PE


Banned for banning me even though i am already banned.


----------



## DLD PE

@Dothracki PE I vote for @beccabun PE for not giving a good reason for voting for my friend.


----------



## Dothracki PE

5/34/304/294/274/26Vote CountPlayerVotes forVoted forVoted forVoted forVoted for1DuranDuranbeccabun PEMadamPirate PEvhab49_PEvhab49_PE1beccabun PEsquaretaper LIT AF PEMadamPirate PEvhab49_PEtxjennah PENikR_PE1harshaPEAZbeccabun PEMadamPirate PENikR_PEharshaPEAZChebyshevII PE1txjennah PEsquaretaper LIT AF PEMadamPirate PEvhab49_PEtxjennah PE1squaretaper LIT AF PEtxjennah PEbeccabun PEbeccabun PEDuranDuranMadamPirate PE0@BlueBlueprint_PEMadamPirate PEvhab49_PEDothracki PEChebyshevII PE0@EyehatethePEexamNikR_PENikR_PENikR_PE0NikR_PE (???)xbeccabun PEvhab49_PEDothracki PEChebyshevII PEMadamPirate PE (M)xharshaPEAZNikR_PENikR_PEsquaretaper LIT AF PERBHeadge PE (???)xxvhab49_PEDothracki PEvhab49_PE (M)xxBlueBlueprint_PEDuranDuranChebyshevII PEJayKay PE (???)xxxJayKay PEJayKay PEDothracki PE (T)xxxDothracki PENikR_PE-1jean15paul_PE (???)x NIkR xxxChebyshevII PE (T)xxxxsquaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

I'm not maf.


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

@Dothracki PE I vote for @beccabun PE because I believe @squaretaper LIT AF PE is telling the truth and is not mafia. I have no strong opinion that @beccabun PE is either...cop, please investigate me so I can be in the know.


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

@Dothracki PE i vote for @beccabun PE


----------



## Dothracki PE

Dothracki PE said:


> 5/34/304/294/274/26Vote CountPlayerVotes forVoted forVoted forVoted forVoted for1DuranDuranbeccabun PEMadamPirate PEvhab49_PEvhab49_PE1beccabun PEsquaretaper LIT AF PEMadamPirate PEvhab49_PEtxjennah PENikR_PE1harshaPEAZbeccabun PEMadamPirate PENikR_PEharshaPEAZChebyshevII PE1txjennah PEsquaretaper LIT AF PEMadamPirate PEvhab49_PEtxjennah PE1squaretaper LIT AF PEtxjennah PEbeccabun PEbeccabun PEDuranDuranMadamPirate PE1BlueBlueprint_PEbeccabun PE MadamPirate PEvhab49_PEDothracki PEChebyshevII PE1EyehatethePEexambeccabun PENikR_PENikR_PENikR_PENikR_PE (???)xbeccabun PEvhab49_PEDothracki PEChebyshevII PEMadamPirate PE (M)xharshaPEAZNikR_PENikR_PEsquaretaper LIT AF PERBHeadge PE (???)xxvhab49_PEDothracki PEvhab49_PE (M)xxBlueBlueprint_PEDuranDuranChebyshevII PEJayKay PE (???)xxxJayKay PEJayKay PEDothracki PE (T)xxxDothracki PENikR_PE-1jean15paul_PE (???)x NIkR xxxChebyshevII PE (T)xxxxsquaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Here have a snorkel dog:


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> Here have a snorkel dog:


i see your snorkel and raise you teeeeefffs. 



also not maf...


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

first adventure with the cool looking sunglasses!


----------



## Dothracki PE

Dog pics = mafia. Right @LyceeFruit PE ?

@Dothracki PE I vote for @BlueBlueprint_PE, @squaretaper LIT AF PE, and @beccabun PE for doggo pics. 

Oh wait I'm the mod...


----------



## Dothracki PE

The EB picked up with plenty of fur flying (literally) as doggo pictures went around and votes for most of the remaining players. @beccabun PE was banned from the channel as the EB thought her pics were the most suspicious. And as they were banned, EB staff breathed a sigh of relief as the last server came back online. @beccabun PE was a hacker. There are no more hackers remaining, townies win!

Mafia: @beccabun PE, @vhab49_PE, @MadamPirate PE
Cop: @BlueBlueprint_PE
Doctor: @harshaPEAZ
Townies: Everyone else

I'll be better prepared with the narrative next round I mod. I kept with the no frills narrative theme started by Steve. But to that point, special thanks to @SaltySteve PE for organizing and starting the round.


----------



## DLD PE

Good game all!


----------



## JayKay PE

So. I want to mod next game, but only if I'm allowed to implement "JK rules":

No townie PM. I feel like that always gives them an unfair advantage. I want more close mafia maybe winning games (when was the last time the mafia won?) and this will make the thread more active; 
No required posting. I hate keeping track and I feel like without the townie PM, people would post naturally if they're trying to play; and
"Sleeper Mafia". I don't know if this is actually a role in mafia games or not, but I want something to 'trigger' a townie into becoming mafia player during the game (which may or may happen). Like, I pick something ahead of time as the trigger, such as 'square says sus' or 'two people triple post on one page', and a random townie then turns into a mafia if that happens at anytime during gameplay and is pulled into the mafia PMs. Since the mafia sleeper agent is randomizer, there is a potential that the doctor or cop might be 'turned'.
I'm also toying with the idea of a deputy and/or nurse role in case the doctor/cop are the mafia sleeper agent. Nurse might not have a guaranteed save each night, even if they choose correctly, since they're more unskilled. Deputy is unexperienced in investigations, so they have half of what the cop had (and don't get the cops knowledge, because the cop writes in a weird code that they have no idea how to solve). These are a little more complex and idk if I want to really try this.
Anyone up for experimenting with a mod game starting either later this week or on Monday? I want to make mafia a little more crazy again and bring in the crazy roles.


----------



## Dothracki PE

JayKay PE said:


> So. I want to mod next game, but only if I'm allowed to implement "JK rules":
> 
> No townie PM. I feel like that always gives them an unfair advantage. I want more close mafia maybe winning games (when was the last time the mafia won?) and this will make the thread more active;
> No required posting. I hate keeping track and I feel like without the townie PM, people would post naturally if they're trying to play; and
> "Sleeper Mafia". I don't know if this is actually a role in mafia games or not, but I want something to 'trigger' a townie into becoming mafia player during the game (which may or may happen). Like, I pick something ahead of time as the trigger, such as 'square says sus' or 'two people triple post on one page', and a random townie then turns into a mafia if that happens at anytime during gameplay and is pulled into the mafia PMs. Since the mafia sleeper agent is randomizer, there is a potential that the doctor or cop might be 'turned'.
> I'm also toying with the idea of a deputy and/or nurse role in case the doctor/cop are the mafia sleeper agent. Nurse might not have a guaranteed save each night, even if they choose correctly, since they're more unskilled. Deputy is unexperienced in investigations, so they have half of what the cop had (and don't get the cops knowledge, because the cop writes in a weird code that they have no idea how to solve). These are a little more complex and idk if I want to really try this.
> Anyone up for experimenting with a mod game starting either later this week or on Monday? I want to make mafia a little more crazy again and bring in the crazy roles.


I am in. Last record of mafia win I have is 1/12/21 start. At least 5 or 6 rounds ago. That was also when we had 5 mafia and 13 others.


----------



## beccabun PE

JayKay PE said:


> So. I want to mod next game, but only if I'm allowed to implement "JK rules":
> 
> No townie PM. I feel like that always gives them an unfair advantage. I want more close mafia maybe winning games (when was the last time the mafia won?) and this will make the thread more active;
> No required posting. I hate keeping track and I feel like without the townie PM, people would post naturally if they're trying to play; and
> "Sleeper Mafia". I don't know if this is actually a role in mafia games or not, but I want something to 'trigger' a townie into becoming mafia player during the game (which may or may happen). Like, I pick something ahead of time as the trigger, such as 'square says sus' or 'two people triple post on one page', and a random townie then turns into a mafia if that happens at anytime during gameplay and is pulled into the mafia PMs. Since the mafia sleeper agent is randomizer, there is a potential that the doctor or cop might be 'turned'.
> I'm also toying with the idea of a deputy and/or nurse role in case the doctor/cop are the mafia sleeper agent. Nurse might not have a guaranteed save each night, even if they choose correctly, since they're more unskilled. Deputy is unexperienced in investigations, so they have half of what the cop had (and don't get the cops knowledge, because the cop writes in a weird code that they have no idea how to solve). These are a little more complex and idk if I want to really try this.
> Anyone up for experimenting with a mod game starting either later this week or on Monday? I want to make mafia a little more crazy again and bring in the crazy roles.


I'm in!


----------



## DLD PE

I think the Christmas round was the last mafia victory, but I can't be sure. There was more mafia but also a much bigger group.

I'll play, but I'll be too busy with studying and other stuff so I won't be much help to whichever side I'm on.

The mod can give me the "student" role....no idea what's going on, so my vote only has a 50% chance of counting (roll dice). Also, the student is not even "home" half the time so a mafia nightkill has only a 50% of success (roll dice).


----------



## JayKay PE

DuranDuran said:


> I think the Christmas round was the last mafia victory, but I can't be sure. There was more mafia but also a much bigger group.
> 
> I'll play, but I'll be too busy with studying and other stuff so I won't be much help to whichever side I'm on.
> 
> The mod can give me the "student" role....no idea what's going on, so my vote only has a 50% chance of counting (roll dice). Also, the student is not even "home" half the time so a mafia nightkill has only a 50% of success (roll dice).


I could do that with the nurse role? Like, night nurse, always working/can't be night killed because they're working 3rd shift, and only become a 'helper' when the doctor dies because 'goddamnit, I have to do their work now as well?'


----------



## beccabun PE

DuranDuran said:


> I think the Christmas round was the last mafia victory, but I can't be sure. There was more mafia but also a much bigger group.
> 
> I'll play, but I'll be too busy with studying and other stuff so I won't be much help to whichever side I'm on.
> 
> The mod can give me the "student" role....no idea what's going on, so my vote only has a 50% chance of counting (roll dice). Also, the student is not even "home" half the time so a mafia nightkill has only a 50% of success (roll dice).


The mafia won the Harry Potter round back in January too


----------



## txjennah PE

JayKay PE said:


> So. I want to mod next game, but only if I'm allowed to implement "JK rules":
> 
> No townie PM. I feel like that always gives them an unfair advantage. I want more close mafia maybe winning games (when was the last time the mafia won?) and this will make the thread more active;
> No required posting. I hate keeping track and I feel like without the townie PM, people would post naturally if they're trying to play; and
> "Sleeper Mafia". I don't know if this is actually a role in mafia games or not, but I want something to 'trigger' a townie into becoming mafia player during the game (which may or may happen). Like, I pick something ahead of time as the trigger, such as 'square says sus' or 'two people triple post on one page', and a random townie then turns into a mafia if that happens at anytime during gameplay and is pulled into the mafia PMs. Since the mafia sleeper agent is randomizer, there is a potential that the doctor or cop might be 'turned'.
> I'm also toying with the idea of a deputy and/or nurse role in case the doctor/cop are the mafia sleeper agent. Nurse might not have a guaranteed save each night, even if they choose correctly, since they're more unskilled. Deputy is unexperienced in investigations, so they have half of what the cop had (and don't get the cops knowledge, because the cop writes in a weird code that they have no idea how to solve). These are a little more complex and idk if I want to really try this.
> Anyone up for experimenting with a mod game starting either later this week or on Monday? I want to make mafia a little more crazy again and bring in the crazy roles.


That sounds like fun. I'm in!


----------



## NikR_PE

Orrrrrr may be the mafia just need better training and should require to get PDH every year.


----------



## NikR_PE

Dothracki PE said:


> The EB picked up with plenty of fur flying (literally) as doggo pictures went around and votes for most of the remaining players. @beccabun PE was banned from the channel as the EB thought her pics were the most suspicious. And as they were banned, EB staff breathed a sigh of relief as the last server came back online. @beccabun PE was a hacker. There are no more hackers remaining, townies win!
> 
> Mafia: @beccabun PE, @vhab49_PE, @MadamPirate PE
> Cop: @BlueBlueprint_PE
> Doctor: @harshaPEAZ
> Townies: Everyone else
> 
> I'll be better prepared with the narrative next round I mod. I kept with the no frills narrative theme started by Steve. But to that point, special thanks to @SaltySteve PE for organizing and starting the round.


Thank you for modding @Dothracki PE and @SaltySteve PE


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

NikR_PE said:


> Orrrrrr may be the mafia just need better training and should require to get PDH every year.


So you're saying the mafia is from California?  
(I know there are others, but that's the only state I can name that doesn't require PDHs)


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

JayKay PE said:


> So. I want to mod next game, but only if I'm allowed to implement "JK rules":
> 
> No townie PM. I feel like that always gives them an unfair advantage. I want more close mafia maybe winning games (when was the last time the mafia won?) and this will make the thread more active;
> No required posting. I hate keeping track and I feel like without the townie PM, people would post naturally if they're trying to play; and
> "Sleeper Mafia". I don't know if this is actually a role in mafia games or not, but I want something to 'trigger' a townie into becoming mafia player during the game (which may or may happen). Like, I pick something ahead of time as the trigger, such as 'square says sus' or 'two people triple post on one page', and a random townie then turns into a mafia if that happens at anytime during gameplay and is pulled into the mafia PMs. Since the mafia sleeper agent is randomizer, there is a potential that the doctor or cop might be 'turned'.
> I'm also toying with the idea of a deputy and/or nurse role in case the doctor/cop are the mafia sleeper agent. Nurse might not have a guaranteed save each night, even if they choose correctly, since they're more unskilled. Deputy is unexperienced in investigations, so they have half of what the cop had (and don't get the cops knowledge, because the cop writes in a weird code that they have no idea how to solve). These are a little more complex and idk if I want to really try this.
> Anyone up for experimenting with a mod game starting either later this week or on Monday? I want to make mafia a little more crazy again and bring in the crazy roles.


I am a fan of variety, so I'm down for trying this.

I enjoyed when we played with no PMs. It was definitely a twist.

I also thought last year's (or was it 2019?) tournament rules were interesting. No PMs and we had a Jack-of-all-Trades role. So even though the doc and cop couldn't PM each other. One person could fill both roles.

Anyway, I'm rambling.

I like your ideas @JayKay PE


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> I am a fan of variety, so I'm down for trying this.
> 
> I enjoyed when we played with no PMs. It was definitely a twist.
> 
> I also thought last year's (or was it 2019?) tournament rules were interesting. No PMs and we had a Jack-of-all-Trades role. So even though the doc and cop couldn't PM each other. One person could fill both roles.
> 
> Anyway, I'm rambling.
> 
> I like your ideas @JayKay PE


I guess my ideal setup would be each mod chooses different rules every time. Maybe from a set of games that we rotate through because most people won't want to make something up.


----------



## Dothracki PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> I guess my ideal setup would be each mod chooses different rules every time. Maybe from a set of games that we rotate through because most people won't want to make something up.


Maybe from this list in the URL. But some of them get a bit chaotic with so many special roles.






Category:Mini Open Setups - MafiaWiki







wiki.mafiascum.net


----------



## MadamPirate PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> So you're saying the mafia is from California?
> (I know there are others, but that's the only state I can name that doesn't require PDHs)


Colorado doesn't require PDHs! (Oregon does though, boo)


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> So you're saying the mafia is from California?
> (I know there are others, but that's the only state I can name that doesn't require PDHs)


Shhh....don't tell the secret! Gawd!

@JayKay PE the Square is in!


----------



## NikR_PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> So you're saying the mafia is from California?
> (I know there are others, but that's the only state I can name that doesn't require PDHs)


That is assuming that the pdh requirement for professional engineers anf professional mafia is the same for each state.


----------



## NikR_PE

Forgot to mention that i am in @JayKay PE


----------



## RBHeadge PE

BlueBlueprint_PE said:


> first adventure with the cool looking sunglasses!
> 
> View attachment 21717


Those are some cute and well trained dogs.

How'd you get them to be okay with wearing googles?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

JayKay PE said:


> So. I want to mod next game, but only if I'm allowed to implement "JK rules":
> 
> No townie PM. I feel like that always gives them an unfair advantage. I want more close mafia maybe winning games (when was the last time the mafia won?) and this will make the thread more active;
> No required posting. I hate keeping track and I feel like without the townie PM, people would post naturally if they're trying to play; and
> "Sleeper Mafia". I don't know if this is actually a role in mafia games or not, but I want something to 'trigger' a townie into becoming mafia player during the game (which may or may happen). Like, I pick something ahead of time as the trigger, such as 'square says sus' or 'two people triple post on one page', and a random townie then turns into a mafia if that happens at anytime during gameplay and is pulled into the mafia PMs. Since the mafia sleeper agent is randomizer, there is a potential that the doctor or cop might be 'turned'.
> I'm also toying with the idea of a deputy and/or nurse role in case the doctor/cop are the mafia sleeper agent. Nurse might not have a guaranteed save each night, even if they choose correctly, since they're more unskilled. Deputy is unexperienced in investigations, so they have half of what the cop had (and don't get the cops knowledge, because the cop writes in a weird code that they have no idea how to solve). These are a little more complex and idk if I want to really try this.
> Anyone up for experimenting with a mod game starting either later this week or on Monday? I want to make mafia a little more crazy again and bring in the crazy roles.


You can pencil me in. I'm pretty busy with work stuff right now. But I can probably make it work if we start early next week. 

I'm not opposed to the no-PM rule. It would certainly even the odds a bit given our mix of players. However there needs to be some mechanism to keep players involved in the game. If few post relevant things and almost no-one votes then there won't be much for the town to work with to figure things out.

I've heard of sleeper rules before, but I don't know how it works in game mechanics or balance.

Not sure about the nurse idea. Doc saves are so rare that if they're weakened anymore then they might as well not exist.

Deputy, or second cop, or tracker might be better for game mechanics.


----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ

JayKay PE said:


> So. I want to mod next game, but only if I'm allowed to implement "JK rules":
> 
> No townie PM. I feel like that always gives them an unfair advantage. I want more close mafia maybe winning games (when was the last time the mafia won?) and this will make the thread more active;
> No required posting. I hate keeping track and I feel like without the townie PM, people would post naturally if they're trying to play; and
> "Sleeper Mafia". I don't know if this is actually a role in mafia games or not, but I want something to 'trigger' a townie into becoming mafia player during the game (which may or may happen). Like, I pick something ahead of time as the trigger, such as 'square says sus' or 'two people triple post on one page', and a random townie then turns into a mafia if that happens at anytime during gameplay and is pulled into the mafia PMs. Since the mafia sleeper agent is randomizer, there is a potential that the doctor or cop might be 'turned'.
> I'm also toying with the idea of a deputy and/or nurse role in case the doctor/cop are the mafia sleeper agent. Nurse might not have a guaranteed save each night, even if they choose correctly, since they're more unskilled. Deputy is unexperienced in investigations, so they have half of what the cop had (and don't get the cops knowledge, because the cop writes in a weird code that they have no idea how to solve). These are a little more complex and idk if I want to really try this.
> Anyone up for experimenting with a mod game starting either later this week or on Monday? I want to make mafia a little more crazy again and bring in the crazy roles.


I am in... I like and understand everything except how would the nurse role pan out if she tries to save ... I mean if she chooses correctly still no save then what is their role.....


----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ

beccabun PE said:


> The mafia won the Harry Potter round back in January too


Based solely on manipulating a new friend #stillhurts lol


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

NikR_PE said:


> Orrrrrr may be the mafia just need better training and should require to get PDH every year.


I have a feeling the mafia ethics course would be in direct conflict to the engineering ethics PDH's.


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

I w


JayKay PE said:


> So. I want to mod next game, but only if I'm allowed to implement "JK rules":
> 
> No townie PM. I feel like that always gives them an unfair advantage. I want more close mafia maybe winning games (when was the last time the mafia won?) and this will make the thread more active;
> No required posting. I hate keeping track and I feel like without the townie PM, people would post naturally if they're trying to play; and
> "Sleeper Mafia". I don't know if this is actually a role in mafia games or not, but I want something to 'trigger' a townie into becoming mafia player during the game (which may or may happen). Like, I pick something ahead of time as the trigger, such as 'square says sus' or 'two people triple post on one page', and a random townie then turns into a mafia if that happens at anytime during gameplay and is pulled into the mafia PMs. Since the mafia sleeper agent is randomizer, there is a potential that the doctor or cop might be 'turned'.
> I'm also toying with the idea of a deputy and/or nurse role in case the doctor/cop are the mafia sleeper agent. Nurse might not have a guaranteed save each night, even if they choose correctly, since they're more unskilled. Deputy is unexperienced in investigations, so they have half of what the cop had (and don't get the cops knowledge, because the cop writes in a weird code that they have no idea how to solve). These are a little more complex and idk if I want to really try this.
> Anyone up for experimenting with a mod game starting either later this week or on Monday? I want to make mafia a little more crazy again and bring in the crazy roles.


I'm in! Sounds like fun. I like the idea of a sleeper maf!


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

RBHeadge PE said:


> Those are some cute and well trained dogs.
> 
> How'd you get them to be okay with wearing googles?



they're still puppies ... they are well trained when they want to be... treats help! 

and .... treats.... lots of treats...   ... seriously we just start slow - let them sniff them, lick them, touch them. eat treats out of them. then slowly graduate to placing them on their faces. even then, not snapping them on right away and taking the lenses out, just getting them used to the feeling. then move on to snapping them, then finally (in short durations) putting them on with the lenses in.

patience and treats - that's really what most dog training boils down to....


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

BlueBlueprint_PE said:


> they're still puppies ... they are well trained when they want to be... treats help!
> 
> and .... treats.... lots of treats...   ... seriously we just start slow - let them sniff them, lick them, touch them. eat treats out of them. then slowly graduate to placing them on their faces. even then, not snapping them on right away and taking the lenses out, just getting them used to the feeling. then move on to snapping them, then finally (in short durations) putting them on with the lenses in.
> 
> patience and treats - that's really what most dog training boils down to....


This sounds like a lot of work for a super cute picture


----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ

So quiet here... wen are we starting the game???


----------



## DLD PE

harshaPEAZ said:


> So quiet here... wen are we starting the game???


----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ

DuranDuran said:


> View attachment 21728


I knew that.... I just wanted it to start early haha lol


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

Inconsequential message to display the change to my username.


----------



## NikR_PE

EyehatethePEexam PE said:


> Inconsequential message to display the change to my username.


Woohoo


----------



## JayKay PE

Okay okay okay. Going to start a new round on Monday (so I can hopefully come up with a theme or plan this weekend).

Currently in: @Dothracki PE, @beccabun PE, @DuranDuran, @jean15paul_PE, @squaretaper LIT AF PE, @NikR_PE, @RBHeadge PE, @harshaPEAZ, and @BlueBlueprint_PE 

Does anyone else wanna play? @MadamPirate PE, @tj_PE, @ChebyshevII PE, @vhab49_PE, @EyehatethePEexam PE, @LyceeFruit PE, @SaltySteve PE? (anyone else I might have missed)?

Game will begin on Monday with lynching and night kills beginning that night.


----------



## DLD PE

JayKay PE said:


> Okay okay okay. Going to start a new round on Monday (so I can hopefully come up with a theme or plan this weekend).
> 
> Currently in: @Dothracki PE, @beccabun PE, @DuranDuran, @jean15paul_PE, @squaretaper LIT AF PE, @NikR_PE, @RBHeadge PE, @harshaPEAZ, and @BlueBlueprint_PE
> 
> Does anyone else wanna play? @MadamPirate PE, @tj_PE, @ChebyshevII PE, @vhab49_PE, @EyehatethePEexam PE, @LyceeFruit PE, @SaltySteve PE? (anyone else I might have missed)?
> 
> Game will begin on Monday with lynching and night kills beginning that night.


@txjennah PE said she was in.


----------



## JayKay PE

Thanks @DuranDuran! I thought I had added them, but I guess I didn't hit enter or something? Idk.

Updated: 
Currently in: @Dothracki PE, @beccabun PE, @DuranDuran, @jean15paul_PE, @squaretaper LIT AF PE, @NikR_PE, @RBHeadge PE, @harshaPEAZ, @txjennah PE and @BlueBlueprint_PE

Does anyone else wanna play? @MadamPirate PE, @tj_PE, @ChebyshevII PE, @vhab49_PE, @EyehatethePEexam PE, @LyceeFruit PE, @SaltySteve PE? (anyone else I might have missed)?


----------



## txjennah PE

EyehatethePEexam PE said:


> Inconsequential message to display the change to my username.


Congrats!


----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ

Anyone from Alaska here? I have made plans to go down there during the July 4th weekend.... We would be in Anchorage and Seward but just wanted to check if there was anything else worth spending time on.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

JayKay PE said:


> Thanks @DuranDuran! I thought I had added them, but I guess I didn't hit enter or something? Idk.
> 
> Updated:
> Currently in: @Dothracki PE, @beccabun PE, @DuranDuran, @jean15paul_PE, @squaretaper LIT AF PE, @NikR_PE, @RBHeadge PE, @harshaPEAZ, @txjennah PE and @BlueBlueprint_PE
> 
> Does anyone else wanna play? @MadamPirate PE, @tj_PE, @ChebyshevII PE, @vhab49_PE, @EyehatethePEexam PE, @LyceeFruit PE, @SaltySteve PE? (anyone else I might have missed)?


Oh fine.


----------



## DLD PE

EyehatethePEexam PE said:


> Inconsequential message to display the change to my username.


Congratulations!


----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ

EyehatethePEexam PE said:


> Inconsequential message to display the change to my username.


Congrats.... such a great feeling I am sure..


----------



## Dothracki PE

EyehatethePEexam PE said:


> Inconsequential message to display the change to my username.


Should you change it to EyebeatthePEexam PE?


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Dothracki PE said:


> Should you change it to EyebeatthePEexam PE?


I was like... Eye be at the PE exam_PE?
Ignore me. I've lost my marbles.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

vhab49_PE said:


> I was like... Eye be at the PE exam_PE?
> Ignore me. I've lost my marbles.


@vhab49_PE, please go to bed.


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

vhab49_PE said:


> I was like... Eye be at the PE exam_PE?
> Ignore me. I've lost my marbles.


To be fair ... that's where my mind started too... I think i need more coffee..


----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ

BlueBlueprint_PE said:


> To be fair ... that's where my mind started too... I think i need more coffee..


Same page took me a second


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

Dothracki PE said:


> Should you change it to EyebeatthePEexam PE?


I think we all still hate it.....


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

harshaPEAZ said:


> Anyone from Alaska here? I have made plans to go down there during the July 4th weekend.... We would be in Anchorage and Seward but just wanted to check if there was anything else worth spending time on.


@blybrook PE 
@harshaPEAZ is paging you for your Alaska knowledge. Also come back and play mafia with us. We miss you.


----------



## Dothracki PE

vhab49_PE said:


> I was like... Eye be at the PE exam_PE?
> Ignore me. I've lost my marbles.


Or EyepassedthePEexam PE?


----------



## Dothracki PE

harshaPEAZ said:


> Anyone from Alaska here? I have made plans to go down there during the July 4th weekend.... We would be in Anchorage and Seward but just wanted to check if there was anything else worth spending time on.


How do you go down to Alaska? Are you from the North Pole?


----------



## Dothracki PE

TRIPLE?


----------



## NikR_PE

Dothracki PE said:


> How do you go down to Alaska? Are you from the North Pole?


Maybe they are from a different planet.


----------



## DLD PE

NikR_PE said:


> Maybe they are from a different planet.


Or super-lagging, so -180 degree phase shift.


----------



## Dothracki PE

DuranDuran said:


> Or super-lagging, so -180 degree phase shift.


@harshaPEAZ needs some capacitive loads!


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

Dothracki PE said:


> Should you change it to EyebeatthePEexam PE?


I like it!


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

Looks like I have to wait a bit...


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

In for next week, though.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

JayKay PE said:


> Thanks @DuranDuran! I thought I had added them, but I guess I didn't hit enter or something? Idk.
> 
> Updated:
> Currently in: @Dothracki PE, @beccabun PE, @DuranDuran, @jean15paul_PE, @squaretaper LIT AF PE, @NikR_PE, @RBHeadge PE, @harshaPEAZ, @txjennah PE and @BlueBlueprint_PE
> 
> Does anyone else wanna play? @MadamPirate PE, @tj_PE, @ChebyshevII PE, @vhab49_PE, @EyehatethePEexam PE, @LyceeFruit PE, @SaltySteve PE? (anyone else I might have missed)?


I'm in


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

JayKay PE said:


> Thanks @DuranDuran! I thought I had added them, but I guess I didn't hit enter or something? Idk.
> 
> Updated:
> Currently in: @Dothracki PE, @beccabun PE, @DuranDuran, @jean15paul_PE, @squaretaper LIT AF PE, @NikR_PE, @RBHeadge PE, @harshaPEAZ, @txjennah PE and @BlueBlueprint_PE
> 
> Does anyone else wanna play? @MadamPirate PE, @tj_PE, @ChebyshevII PE, @vhab49_PE, @EyehatethePEexam PE, @LyceeFruit PE, @SaltySteve PE? (anyone else I might have missed)?


I dunno if I can commit right now.


----------



## blybrook PE

harshaPEAZ said:


> Anyone from Alaska here? I have made plans to go down there during the July 4th weekend.... We would be in Anchorage and Seward but just wanted to check if there was anything else worth spending time on.


I'm in Palmer currently. There's a few Alaska members on the board. 

How long are you going to be in the state? If it is just for the long weekend, I would avoid Seward as they typically hold the mount marathon race that weekend and if you didn't book your hotel / campground at least a year in advance, you aren't staying in town. You'd be lucky to get a spot in Cooper Landing (~60 miles away).

Should you already have lodging covered, I highly recommend the glacier / fjord tour by any of the providers in Seward or Whittier. I also recommend walking out to Exit Glacier or going on a fishing charter. If fishing isn't your thing, you can take a rafting trip down the Kenai river, which is usually pretty entertaining.

In Anchorage, hike flat top, or take a stroll down the coastal trail at Kincaid Park. Near Girdwood is the animal conservation center, which you can see by either driving or walking (buffalo, elk, caribou, moose, muskox, bear, reindeer, wolf, fox, lynx, bobcat, eagle, etc...)

North of Anchorage, Hatchers pass is typically open that weekend. You can go hike in some mountain snow, and drive the 30+ mile remote road.

Further North is Denali National Park. Book your bus tickets early to go into the park, you may see the big 5 and if the weather cooperates, Denali itself.

Again, it really depends on how long you are in the state and what you really feel like doing. It's a BIG state and a weekend is never enough time to really cover what it has to offer.


----------



## blybrook PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> @blybrook PE
> @harshaPEAZ is paging you for your Alaska knowledge. Also come back and play mafia with us. We miss you.


I miss playing Mafia, along with being more active on the board. Things around the homestead have gone haywire and I haven't had much spare time to check EB. When things settle down a bit, I'm going to try to play a few rounds. 
I can still be a NPC for any round as needed.


----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ

blybrook PE said:


> I'm in Palmer currently. There's a few Alaska members on the board.
> 
> How long are you going to be in the state? If it is just for the long weekend, I would avoid Seward as they typically hold the mount marathon race that weekend and if you didn't book your hotel / campground at least a year in advance, you aren't staying in town. You'd be lucky to get a spot in Cooper Landing (~60 miles away).
> 
> Should you already have lodging covered, I highly recommend the glacier / fjord tour by any of the providers in Seward or Whittier. I also recommend walking out to Exit Glacier or going on a fishing charter. If fishing isn't your thing, you can take a rafting trip down the Kenai river, which is usually pretty entertaining.
> 
> In Anchorage, hike flat top, or take a stroll down the coastal trail at Kincaid Park. Near Girdwood is the animal conservation center, which you can see by either driving or walking (buffalo, elk, caribou, moose, muskox, bear, reindeer, wolf, fox, lynx, bobcat, eagle, etc...)
> 
> North of Anchorage, Hatchers pass is typically open that weekend. You can go hike in some mountain snow, and drive the 30+ mile remote road.
> 
> Further North is Denali National Park. Book your bus tickets early to go into the park, you may see the big 5 and if the weather cooperates, Denali itself.
> 
> Again, it really depends on how long you are in the state and what you really feel like doing. It's a BIG state and a weekend is never enough time to really cover what it has to offer.


I would be there for a week. I have booked the Fjourd tour but realized later that I should I booked a stay first. It is so hard to find a stay in Seward right now. My only option is an Airbnb... Are cabs/uber available in Seward? I am not planning to get a rental there as I would be just there from 5th -7th and 6th is the tour. We are taking the train to and from from anchorage to Seward. 

We are reaching Anchorage on 7th and then driving to Denali on 8th. It is also hard to find a rental car in anchorage at this point. Its crazy how I thought Alaska would be less travelled during pandemic... lol I am right now looking for a stay in Denali or Mckinley and have to book the bus tour still... Is is better to stay in Denali or Mckinley? Should I be staying at both places? Someone told me there are better views of Mt. Denali from Mckinley. 

Thanks for info above. Helps a lot. I guess I chose a wrong long weekend to be there.


----------



## blybrook PE

harshaPEAZ said:


> I would be there for a week. I have booked the Fjourd tour but realized later that I should I booked a stay first. It is so hard to find a stay in Seward right now. My only option is an Airbnb... Are cabs/uber available in Seward? I am not planning to get a rental there as I would be just there from 5th -7th and 6th is the tour. We are taking the train to and from from anchorage to Seward.
> 
> We are reaching Anchorage on 7th and then driving to Denali on 8th. It is also hard to find a rental car in anchorage at this point. Its crazy how I thought Alaska would be less travelled during pandemic... lol I am right now looking for a stay in Denali or Mckinley and have to book the bus tour still... Is is better to stay in Denali or Mckinley? Should I be staying at both places? Someone told me there are better views of Mt. Denali from Mckinley.
> 
> Thanks for info above. Helps a lot. I guess I chose a wrong long weekend to be there.


I don't know if there are Uber/Lyft drivers in Seward as I usually drive down. The town is small enough that you can walk everywhere, I think I've only driven to one location across town and that's because I didn't want to carry the groceries back to the campground. I don't recall seeing any taxi's, but they could be there by now. Should there be taxi's, it's likely run by individuals who will fill the car along the route. So unless you and your group fill the vehicle, it could take a while to get where you are going.

Most rental companies sold off their fleets expecting to replace the cars at the start of last season, then COVID hit and no visitors came, so purchases were put on hold. Now they can't fill the orders, which is a common thing across the country right now. We have been less traveled, but things are starting to pickup now that our goobiner removed requirements for testing and quarantine on all incoming visitors. You can voluntarily test upon arrival, but it's up to the traveler to make that decision.

If I had to choose between McKinley Village or Glitter Gulch (just outside Denali Park), I'd go with Glitter Gulch. The views of Denali (Mt. McKinley) can be better from McKinley village, but all the tourism crap is in Glitter Gulch. I typically camp in the park itself when I'm not driving through. It is ultimately which location you stay in, both have rail access for the train. The white water rafting down that section of the Nenana river is great as well; you get to enjoy some class 3-4 white water.


----------



## Arapocalypse

Hey hey, checking in to see if you all have decided on a rep/backup to send to the mafia championship for season 8? 

Technically the deadline was yesterday, but it can be extended a few days if needed!!


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Arapocalypse said:


> Hey hey, checking in to see if you all have decided on a rep/backup to send to the mafia championship for season 8?
> 
> Technically the deadline was yesterday, but it can be extended a few days if needed!!


Thanks for checking. I don't think anyone volunteered to represent our group. I can't speak for everyone, but the time commitment was pretty surprising to me when we sent someone last time.


----------



## JayKay PE

Stealing @SaltySteve PE's intro from last round...Also, I'm going to need someone's help on figuring out how to add new people to PMs once a PM group is ongoing (I might just be missing a button or something...)

Welcome to another *What is JK doing?* round of Mafia with 13 players.

There are town members and mafia. Townies must try to find and eliminate the mafia with extreme prejudice before they are eliminated. The game ends when either all of the Mafia is eliminated (town wins), or there are fewer townsfolk than Mafia members (Mafia wins).

The game will start today, *Monday May 10, 2021*. Lynching will be allowed on the first day. Mafia can lynch the first night.

The Mafia members are going to privately tell me who they would like to eliminate during the night. I will reveal to everyone what happened the next morning with some mediocre storytelling. There is a very high possibility that the lynching and night kill will be combined into one story blurb the following day, depending on my schedule.

During the day, everybody (townsfolk and Mafia) will publicly vote for a person to eliminate; I will eliminate the person with the most votes at the end of the day and reveal what their role was. If the narrative is bein posted the next morning, I will reveal the lynched person's role before the night kill.

In the event the game extends to the weekend, the game will be in extended night phase starting Friday night and resuming the Monday morning.

In addition to regular townsfolk and members of the Mafia, there is also a Doctor and a Cop. The Doctor can choose someone to “save” during the night; if they choose the same person the Mafia chose, then that player will escape elimination by the Mafia that night. The Cop can “investigate” one player each day. 

The Mafia members know who each other are, but no one knows anyone else’s role except me. I will send more specific instructions to the members of the Mafia, the Doctor, and the Cop. If you do not receive a PM from me, then you are a regular townsfolk/townie. 

*THERE IS A NEW ROLE THIS GAME: THE SLEEPER MAFIA!* The sleeper mafia player does not know they are mafia until a specific trigger occurs in the game and/or thread. This trigger was picked before the game started and the sleeper mafia has the potential to be any non-affiliated mafia member, meaning there is a potential for the mafia member to be the doctor or cop when the trigger is hit. When/if the trigger occurs, the sleeper mafia member will receive a PM and will be included in the mafia PM thread.

To vote on a person to eliminate, mention me @JayKay PE and tell me specifically that 1) you are voting and 2) the username of the person you are voting to eliminate.

Example: @JayKay PE I vote for @RBHeadge PE because they have three eyes and I'm racist against fish.

Please submit your votes in this thread by 9:00 PM EST/8:00 PM Central/7:00 PM Mountain/6:00 PM Pacific Time/Whatever Roar and Bly-time.

A couple of rules:

1) You may use this thread to vote and post about the game
2) Anyone who is an active participant in the game can use this thread to speculate, discuss, accuse, or otherwise participate in the game; just please make sure to follow regular EB forum guidelines.
3) Your vote only counts if you are playing and not yet eliminated.
4) If there is a tie for most votes, I will pick one of the voted users at random using magical dice in a best of 5 round.
*5) EB PMing is not allowed this round. This eliminates the 'if you miss 2 days in a row, it's a vote for yourself' rule. I assume if you are unable to PM you must participate in some manner if you are a townie to prevent being killed. *
6) All votes via PM will not count unless they are specifically for Mafia/Doc/Cop actions.
7) Votes submitted after the deadline will count towards the following day.
8) You are not allowed to reveal your role, privately or publicly, after you have been eliminated. You may not post screengrabs of private messages in this thread.
9) Please keep all trash talk in the thread and don’t take things too seriously!

Current players this round: @vhab49_PE, @EyehatethePEexam PE, @MadamPirate PE, @Dothracki PE, @beccabun PE, @DuranDuran, @jean15paul_PE, @squaretaper LIT AF PE, @NikR_PE, @RBHeadge PE, @harshaPEAZ, @txjennah PE, and @BlueBlueprint_PE.


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

I'm regular vanilla townfolk this round...for now at least. Had a technician quit this weekend, that likely is going to put more on my plate in getting the remaining techs up to speed and able to cover an additional person's work. I'll check in as I can.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

EyehatethePEexam PE said:


> I'm regular vanilla townfolk this round...for now at least. Had a technician quit this weekend, that likely is going to put more on my plate in getting the remaining techs up to speed and able to cover an additional person's work. I'll check in as I can.


We have a group of 8 (soon to be 9) engineers, and 2 techs. Last summer we had 3 tech, but one left to chase a dream. Last week one of the two remaining techs let us know that he would be retiring in June. Hopefully our summer intern is a fast learner, with 9 engineers ready to drop things on him.

I feel like this summer is going to be very, very bad.


----------



## DLD PE

Interesting. I wonder what the trigger is for the sleeper to awaken?


----------



## MadamPirate PE

JayKay PE said:


> Stealing @SaltySteve PE's intro from last round...Also, I'm going to need someone's help on figuring out how to add new people to PMs once a PM group is ongoing (I might just be missing a button or something...)


There should have been a check box when you made the Mafia PM that allows people to add people to the PM.


----------



## NikR_PE

@JayKay PE , if the cop investigates a sleeper mafia what will it be reported as?


----------



## JayKay PE

NikR_PE said:


> @JayKay PE , if the cop investigates a sleeper mafia what will it be reported as?


If the sleeper has not been activated = normal townperson
If sleeper has been activated (i.e., trigger) = special townperson


----------



## JayKay PE

MadamPirate PE said:


> There should have been a check box when you made the Mafia PM that allows people to add people to the PM.


I did do that. I just...don't know how to add other people...


----------



## JayKay PE

TRIPPLE POST


----------



## RBHeadge PE

JayKay PE said:


> To vote on a person to eliminate, mention me @JayKay PE and tell me specifically that 1) you are voting and 2) the username of the person you are voting to eliminate.
> 
> Example: @JayKay PE I vote for @RBHeadge PE because they have three eyes and I'm racist against fish.





Spoiler


----------



## RBHeadge PE

MadamPirate PE said:


> There should have been a check box when you made the Mafia PM that allows people to add people to the PM.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

So if I understand correctly... regular game but 

No PMs allowed except for mafia PMs
One player will start the game with as non-mafia, but something can happen that will trigger them to become mafia and they will be added to the mafia chat.
The sleeper have to mentally switch from working for a town win to working for a mafia win. I wonder how difficult that mental switch will be. (I'm really hoping it's me; sounds fun.)



NikR_PE said:


> @JayKay PE , if the cop investigates a sleeper mafia what will it be reported as?


^This is an excellent question. How will the sleeper be reported to the cop BEFORE the trigger (regular role? sleeper?)??? How ill the sleeper be reported to the cop AFTER the trigger (mafia? sleeper?)??? This could have a pretty big impact on the cop's strategy.


----------



## Dothracki PE

MadamPirate PE said:


> There should have been a check box when you made the Mafia PM that allows people to add people to the PM.


She is correct. This is at the bottom of any PM you start. But I believe you should be able to add people if you are the original "host" of the PM regardless of if those are checked or unchecked. You can also edit existing PMs as the host, it should have an Edit button on top.




Also as the host you can invite people without allowing others to invite, like it says here on the side of the PM. (from a previous round)


----------



## DLD PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> The sleeper have to mentally switch from working for a town win to working for a mafia win. I wonder how difficult that mental switch will be. (I'm really hoping it's me; sounds fun.)


----------



## beccabun PE

JayKay PE said:


> If the sleeper has not been activated = normal townperson
> If sleeper has been activated (i.e., trigger) = special townperson


So is it possible for the sleeper to never get activated?


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

JayKay PE said:


> If the sleeper has not been activated = normal townperson
> If sleeper has been activated (i.e., trigger) = special townperson





jean15paul_PE said:


> So if I understand correctly... regular game but
> 
> No PMs allowed except for mafia PMs
> One player will start the game with as non-mafia, but something can happen that will trigger them to become mafia and they will be added to the mafia chat.
> The sleeper have to mentally switch from working for a town win to working for a mafia win. I wonder how difficult that mental switch will be. (I'm really hoping it's me; sounds fun.)
> 
> 
> ^This is an excellent question. How will the sleeper be reported to the cop BEFORE the trigger (regular role? sleeper?)??? How ill the sleeper be reported to the cop AFTER the trigger (mafia? sleeper?)??? This could have a pretty big impact on the cop's strategy.


You replied faster than I did @JayKay PE


----------



## JayKay PE

Dothracki PE said:


> She is correct. This is at the bottom of any PM you start. But I believe you should be able to add people if you are the original "host" of the PM regardless of if those are checked or unchecked. You can also edit existing PMs as the host, it should have an Edit button on top.
> 
> View attachment 21767
> 
> 
> Also as the host you can invite people without allowing others to invite, like it says here on the side of the PM. (from a previous round)
> 
> View attachment 21770


I....none of my PMs show this? I don't have this anywhere? What. How. Huh?


----------



## JayKay PE

beccabun PE said:


> So is it possible for the sleeper to never get activated?


It is very possible that if nothing triggers the sleeper agent, they will remain as their original role.


----------



## JayKay PE

TRRRRRRRRIPLE POST


----------



## JayKay PE

JayKay PE said:


> I....none of my PMs show this? I don't have this anywhere? What. How. Huh?


NEVERMIND. I HAD MY SIDEBAR TURNED OFF IN MY SETTINGS. IT'S ALL GOOD NOW @Dothracki PE!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> The sleeper have to mentally switch from working for a town win to working for a mafia win. I wonder how difficult that mental switch will be. (I'm really hoping it's me; sounds fun.)


So you're currently "not mafia" but you want to become "mafia"?


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> So you're currently "not mafia" but you want to become "mafia"?


Or "Is Mafia" and wants us to think otherwise.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> So you're currently "not mafia" but you want to become "mafia"?


I am currently not mafia. The sleeper role seems fun so sure. ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## DLD PE

I don't sleep around, but it would be fun to sleep this round.


----------



## beccabun PE

Hmmm what if mentioning the sleeper role x amount of times is what triggers the sleeper? 

(I might spend the entire round pondering what triggers the sleeper)


----------



## MadamPirate PE

RBHeadge PE said:


>


I'm a townie I swears!


----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ

blybrook PE said:


> I don't know if there are Uber/Lyft drivers in Seward as I usually drive down. The town is small enough that you can walk everywhere, I think I've only driven to one location across town and that's because I didn't want to carry the groceries back to the campground. I don't recall seeing any taxi's, but they could be there by now. Should there be taxi's, it's likely run by individuals who will fill the car along the route. So unless you and your group fill the vehicle, it could take a while to get where you are going.
> 
> Most rental companies sold off their fleets expecting to replace the cars at the start of last season, then COVID hit and no visitors came, so purchases were put on hold. Now they can't fill the orders, which is a common thing across the country right now. We have been less traveled, but things are starting to pickup now that our goobiner removed requirements for testing and quarantine on all incoming visitors. You can voluntarily test upon arrival, but it's up to the traveler to make that decision.
> 
> If I had to choose between McKinley Village or Glitter Gulch (just outside Denali Park), I'd go with Glitter Gulch. The views of Denali (Mt. McKinley) can be better from McKinley village, but all the tourism crap is in Glitter Gulch. I typically camp in the park itself when I'm not driving through. It is ultimately which location you stay in, both have rail access for the train. The white water rafting down that section of the Nenana river is great as well; you get to enjoy some class 3-4 white water.


thank you so much for very useful information  I will try to look around and see availability in the Glitter Gulch and also for the river rafting


----------



## DLD PE

beccabun PE said:


> Hmmm what if mentioning the sleeper role x amount of times is what triggers the sleeper?
> 
> (I might spend the entire round pondering what triggers the sleeper)


I'm guessing it's a game-balance thing, like when the cop correctly chooses a mafia member to investigate. In past rounds, if the cop finds a mafia member early, it puts the mafia at a grave disadvantage. However, giving the mafia too many members to start with puts the townies at a disadvantage. This evens the game out, so if the cop is killed early the townies keep an extra player. I dunno, just guessing here.


----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ

JayKay PE said:


> NEVERMIND. I HAD MY SIDEBAR TURNED OFF IN MY SETTINGS. IT'S ALL GOOD NOW @Dothracki PE!


What sidebar last round I struggled too... I don't see an add button... or the window how Doth can see it.


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

JayKay PE said:


> Stealing @SaltySteve PE's intro from last round...Also, I'm going to need someone's help on figuring out how to add new people to PMs once a PM group is ongoing (I might just be missing a button or something...)


you have to make sure the right side-bar is activated in your settings. i had to un-check the box in my settings to add peeps last week cuz I wasn't seeing it either... This is in Preferences under Account Details 

I think it's this box.


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

BlueBlueprint_PE said:


> you have to make sure the right side-bar is activated in your settings. i had to un-check the box in my settings to add peeps last week cuz I wasn't seeing it either... This is in Preferences under Account Details
> 
> I think it's this box.
> View attachment 21774


now that I posted it... I see you got it @JayKay PE  west coast here ... and it's my day off, so ...


----------



## txjennah PE

Everyone going out of their way saying that they're not mafia but would love to be sleeper mafia:


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

caught up with the threads now i think ... also, for the record.... 

NOT MAFIA


----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ

BlueBlueprint_PE said:


> you have to make sure the right side-bar is activated in your settings. i had to un-check the box in my settings to add peeps last week cuz I wasn't seeing it either... This is in Preferences under Account Details
> 
> I think it's this box.
> View attachment 21774


It helped me


----------



## JayKay PE

Current vote:


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

DuranDuran said:


> I don't sleep around


Not for free, anyway.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Also, not maf.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

TRIPLE


----------



## DLD PE

JayKay PE said:


> Current vote:





@JayKay PE , I random vote for @NikR_PE to get the convo going. Could change pending more info.


----------



## NikR_PE

DuranDuran said:


> View attachment 21776
> 
> 
> @JayKay PE , I random vote for @NikR_PE to get the convo going. Could change pending more info.


Sigh. These randomizers should not include my name. I think we have it established that they hate me.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

JayKay PE said:


> TRRRRRRRRIPLE POST


TRRRRRRRRRIGGER POST!


----------



## NikR_PE

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> TRRRRRRRRRIGGER POST!


That's what i was thinking. Maybe not saying triple triggers the sleeper mafia


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

random wheel vote for today - 

time to take the pups for a walk. then hit the gym (finally) ... 

@JayKay PE i random vote for @harshaPEAZ


----------



## JayKay PE

Current vote

x1 @NikR_PE (duran)
x1 @harshaPEAZ (2blue)


----------



## JayKay PE

NikR_PE said:


> That's what i was thinking. Maybe not saying triple triggers the sleeper mafia


Not saying nothing about triggers


----------



## DLD PE

NikR_PE said:


> Sigh. These randomizers should not include my name. I think we have it established that they hate me.


I'll let MiniME pick next time, but can't promise that will help.


----------



## NikR_PE

JayKay PE said:


> Not saying nothing about triggers


Ooooooh a double negative.


----------



## Dothracki PE

My wheel of names has voted for @harshaPEAZ, @JayKay PE


----------



## JayKay PE

Current vote:

x1 @NikR_PE (duran)
x2 @harshaPEAZ (2blue, doth)


----------



## beccabun PE

Got a lot going on after work tonight, so @JayKay PE I vote for @MadamPirate PE. Might check back in and change it later idk


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

@JayKay PE I vote for @EyehatethePEexam PE because too many kudos for name change and they need to be taken down a peg.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

@JayKay PE I vote for @NikR_PE because ties are fun


----------



## NikR_PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> @JayKay PE I vote for @NikR_PE because ties are fun


I will remember that.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

NikR_PE said:


> I will remember that.


Yeah, but you're way too classy to hold a grudge.


----------



## DLD PE

beccabun PE said:


> Got a lot going on after work tonight, so @JayKay PE I vote for @MadamPirate PE. Might check back in and change it later idk
> View attachment 21784


This doesn't look random.


----------



## NikR_PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> Yeah, but you're way too classy to hold a grudge.


Unlike mafia who create ties and watch.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> @JayKay PE I vote for @NikR_PE because ties are fun


@JayKay PE I vote for @jean15paul_PE for being mean to @NikR_PE


----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ

Dothracki PE said:


> My wheel of names has voted for @harshaPEAZ, @JayKay PE
> 
> View attachment 21781


Is everyone using the same wheel...... nahhhh I am not maf.... I just want to be a part of an exciting new game which has some sleeper something.... I thought this would be fun...I have been begging this game to begin just to get out on the first day lol  ...I hate the wheels today but I am a regular townie.


----------



## Dothracki PE

Because wheels keep on turning...


----------



## NikR_PE

@JayKay PE i vote for @jean15paul_PE because he likes to be part of ties


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> @JayKay PE I vote for @EyehatethePEexam PE because too many kudos for name change and they need to be taken down a peg.


I didn't include the VP name change that also happened. My peg game is strong.


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

NikR_PE said:


> Unlike mafia who create ties and watch.


Yeah...I see the tie creation opportunity here and I'm avoiding it like the plague. I like ties, unless they're around my neck.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

@JayKay PE I vote for @DuranDuran the original DLDuran


----------



## NikR_PE

EyehatethePEexam PE said:


> VP name change


Congrats???




EyehatethePEexam PE said:


> My peg game is strong


TMI


----------



## JayKay PE

Current vote:

x2 @NikR_PE (duran, JP)
x2 @harshaPEAZ (2blue, doth)
x1 @MadamPirate PE (becca)
X1 @EyehatethePEexam PE (square)
x2 @jean15paul_PE (MP, Nik)
x1 @DuranDuran (vhab)


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

NikR_PE said:


> Unlike mafia who create ties and watch.


2 way ties can be valuable for finding mafia.
Also stating for the record that I'm not mafia


----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ

@JayKay PE I vote for @DuranDuran .... no reason


----------



## JayKay PE

Current vote:

x2 @NikR_PE (duran, JP)
x2 @harshaPEAZ (2blue, doth)
x1 @MadamPirate PE (becca)
X1 @EyehatethePEexam PE (square)
x2 @jean15paul_PE (MP, Nik)
x2 @DuranDuran (vhab, harsha)


----------



## JayKay PE

23 minutes left.


----------



## JayKay PE

TRRRRRRRRRIPLE POST


----------



## NikR_PE

@JayKay PE i vote for @DuranDuran


----------



## JayKay PE

Current vote:

x2 @NikR_PE (duran, JP)
x2 @harshaPEAZ (2blue, doth)
x1 @MadamPirate PE (becca)
X1 @EyehatethePEexam PE (square)
x1 @jean15paul_PE (MP)
x3 @DuranDuran (vhab, harsha, nikr)


----------



## JayKay PE

15 minutes left


----------



## JayKay PE

Trrrrrrrrrriple post


----------



## DLD PE

@JayKay PE I vote for @harshaPEAZ in retaliation.


----------



## JayKay PE

2 minutes

Current vote:

x1 @NikR_PE (JP)
x3 @harshaPEAZ (2blue, doth, duran)
x1 @MadamPirate PE (becca)
X1 @EyehatethePEexam PE (square)
x1 @jean15paul_PE (MP)
x3 @DuranDuran (vhab, harsha, nikr)


----------



## JayKay PE

Time


----------



## beccabun PE

DuranDuran said:


> This doesn't look random.


Bro I had to go to a chiropractor appointment, then look at a house and then make dinner, I’m a busy b!tch


----------



## JayKay PE

@harshaPEAZ and @DuranDuran please send me 10 rock paper scissors by 9:45pm


----------



## JayKay PE

I'll do a write up tomorrow for the night and mafia kill:

@harshaPEAZ did not provide RPS. @harshaPEAZ auto-forfeit and was lynched. @harshaPEAZ was a normal townie.

Remaining players: @vhab49_PE, @EyehatethePEexam PE, @MadamPirate PE, @Dothracki PE, @beccabun PE, @DuranDuran, @jean15paul_PE, @squaretaper LIT AF PE, @NikR_PE, @RBHeadge PE, @txjennah PE, and @BlueBlueprint_PE.


----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ

JayKay PE said:


> I'll do a write up tomorrow for the night and mafia kill:
> 
> @harshaPEAZ did not provide RPS. @harshaPEAZ auto-forfeit and was lynched. @harshaPEAZ was a normal townie.
> 
> Remaining players: @vhab49_PE, @EyehatethePEexam PE, @MadamPirate PE, @Dothracki PE, @beccabun PE, @DuranDuran, @jean15paul_PE, @squaretaper LIT AF PE, @NikR_PE, @RBHeadge PE, @txjennah PE, and @BlueBlueprint_PE.


I never end up checking EB at home as I hardly get any push notifications ... anyways I told u I was a townie...


----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ

So much for getting excited about when the game would begin


----------



## JayKay PE

Will be writing an update soon! Got slammed at work...


----------



## Dothracki PE

harshaPEAZ said:


> I never end up checking EB at home as I hardly get any push notifications ... anyways I told u I was a townie...


Sorry for being a part of the accidental death, it was not personal and just a random choice! I'm sure we will have many more rounds with exciting mafia twists.

I don't have a lot to go off of the votes from yesterday, I believe @NikR_PE and @DuranDuran were just trying to stay in the game with their vote changes. It's still early to make any educated guesses on alignment.


----------



## DLD PE

harshaPEAZ said:


> So much for getting excited about when the game would begin


Sorry @harshaPEAZ ! My vote was in self-defense. I was going to tell you I was a townie in a PM, but.....new rules.


----------



## Dothracki PE

JayKay PE said:


> Will be writing an update soon! Got slammed at work...


Those coworkers are suspicious. Must be working for the mafia.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

For the first time in weeks I've got a couple free hours this morning to really look into things. PM looks super busy though.



Dothracki PE said:


> Sorry for being a part of the accidental death, it was not personal and just a random choice! I'm sure we will have many more rounds with exciting mafia twists.
> 
> I don't have a lot to go off of the votes from yesterday, I believe @NikR_PE and @DuranDuran were just trying to stay in the game with their vote changes. It's still early to make any educated guesses on alignment.
> 
> View attachment 21786


Thanks for posting this saves me some time.

I concur, there wasn't too much to learn from the votes last night. 
@BlueBlueprint_PE cast the first critical vote for @harshaPEAZ, but that could be blamed on the fog of war.
@jean15paul_PE cast a vote to create the first tie. Which at this point doesn't say anything about his alignment, but it's still worth mentioning.
@DuranDuran and @harshaPEAZ each cast one self-saving vote and @NikR_PE cast two self-saving votes. You can't read anything into that on the first day.

Sus posts:
@MadamPirate PE helping @JayKay PE invite others to the mafia thread. Probably innocent, similar to what @Dothracki PE did a few posts later so idk.
@jean15paul_PE again showing his admiration of the mafia role. Totally in character though.

Can't use WPA at this stage. And other analytics aren't really helpful either. So my guaranteed-to-be-wrong gut reaction is:

town++++
town+++
town++ @jean15paul_PE 
town+ @NikR_PE 
mafia* @MadamPirate PE @BlueBlueprint_PE 
mafia+
mafia++
mafia+++
mafia++++
no opinion: everyone else

*less than mafia+, prolly worth investigating in the absence of anything else to go on



I still need to know who got nightkilled, or hopefully rescued to analyze more more.


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

JayKay PE said:


> I'll do a write up tomorrow for the night and mafia kill:
> 
> @harshaPEAZ did not provide RPS. @harshaPEAZ auto-forfeit and was lynched. @harshaPEAZ was a normal townie.
> 
> Remaining players: @vhab49_PE, @EyehatethePEexam PE, @MadamPirate PE, @Dothracki PE, @beccabun PE, @DuranDuran, @jean15paul_PE, @squaretaper LIT AF PE, @NikR_PE, @RBHeadge PE, @txjennah PE, and @BlueBlueprint_PE.


gah. sorry harsha! mine was a purely random "day 1" vote!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Dothracki PE said:


> Those coworkers are suspicious. Must be working for the mafia.


That would imply the co-workers... work.


----------



## Dothracki PE

vhab49_PE said:


> That would imply the co-workers... work.


So @JayKay PE = mafia IRL?


----------



## JayKay PE

This theme is from my mom. As @squaretaper LIT AF PE can attest, it was very difficult to get this from her, so I just took some of her rambling and made it into a story.

---

"I can't believe we were able to get tickets to this event!," gushed @vhab49_PE, spinning around so their attendee badge flapped wildly in the air, "I was so worried that it would be sold out!"

"We were lucky that I knew someone." @RBHeadge PE examined a fin before tucking it back into their trench coat. "The lottery system was bogged down so heavily the servers exploded."

The group paused in excitement in the huge hall, ready to begin the convention but unsure if they were really ready to take the first step, so they took in the sights. There, proudly, was someone posing as Mr. Peanut. Another convention goer was bedecked in numerous Smucker's enamel pins, including the rare 'golden cashew' pin that came out in the early 1900s. Gently moving in the air conditioned air, the huge banner above their heads exclaimed '_Welcome nutters to the annual nut convention! 75th Anniversary!'_

Making sure they had their badges and programs, with specific panels of interest circled and stared and a block of time set aside for the exhibit hall so they could buy all the merchandise, the group finally made their way onwards the entrance...only @harshaPEAZ turned red, gasping on the ground, clawing at their face in desperation. Their macadamia nut allergy had flared to life, literally, and they had forgotten an Epi-pen.

There was a bit of a kerfuffle where half the group wanted to leave the body prone, because CONVENTION, and the other half wanted to at least drag the body out of the way of the stampede of 'nut-heads' (the official term for nut aficionados who came and supported the convention). In the end, @harshaPEAZ was propped up against a giant jar of tahini-based nut spread, which was one of the major sponsors this year. 

During the shuffling of the body, @NikR_PE had snuck over to taste one of the new samples: an ultra crunchy peanut butter. Unfortunately, the booth seemed to suddenly be out of milk after they took a taste and @NikR_PE died by peanut butter mouth and being unable to swallow, stuck in a cycle of licking at the roof of their mouth. A sad, but delicious, end.

Final vote:
x1 @NikR_PE (JP)
x3 @harshaPEAZ (2blue, doth, duran)
x1 @MadamPirate PE (becca)
X1 @EyehatethePEexam PE (square)
x1 @jean15paul_PE (MP)
x3 @DuranDuran (vhab, harsha, nikr)

RPS between @DuranDuran and @harshaPEAZ, only @DuranDuran sent roles = auto win.

@NikR_PE was killed by the peanut mafia last night.

Remaining players: @vhab49_PE, @EyehatethePEexam PE, @MadamPirate PE, @Dothracki PE, @beccabun PE, @DuranDuran, @jean15paul_PE, @squaretaper LIT AF PE, @RBHeadge PE, @txjennah PE, and @BlueBlueprint_PE.


----------



## JayKay PE

I have no idea what I'm doing with my life. Please ban me from modding to stop myself


----------



## JayKay PE

Current vote:

nada


----------



## DLD PE

Nice...I conveniently managed to vote for two confirmed townies yesterday. 

This is nuts.


----------



## txjennah PE

I feel like I'm going to forget to vote if I don't do it now, because everyone on my projects are determined to turn me into a stressball today, so I'm going to vote for @BlueBlueprint_PE . Vote subject to change with more data, and/or if I remember to log back in later.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

DuranDuran said:


> Nice...I conveniently managed to vote for two confirmed townies yesterday.
> 
> This is nuts.





JayKay PE said:


> This theme is from my mom. As @squaretaper LIT AF PE can attest, it was very difficult to get this from her, so I just took some of her rambling and made it into a story.
> 
> ---
> 
> "I can't believe we were able to get tickets to this event!," gushed @vhab49_PE, spinning around so their attendee badge flapped wildly in the air, "I was so worried that it would be sold out!"
> 
> "We were lucky that I knew someone." @RBHeadge PE examined a fin before tucking it back into their trench coat. "The lottery system was bogged down so heavily the servers exploded."
> 
> The group paused in excitement in the huge hall, ready to begin the convention but unsure if they were really ready to take the first step, so they took in the sights. There, proudly, was someone posing as Mr. Peanut. Another convention goer was bedecked in numerous Smucker's enamel pins, including the rare 'golden cashew' pin that came out in the early 1900s. Gently moving in the air conditioned air, the huge banner above their heads exclaimed '_Welcome nutters to the annual nut convention! 75th Anniversary!'_
> 
> Making sure they had their badges and programs, with specific panels of interest circled and stared and a block of time set aside for the exhibit hall so they could buy all the merchandise, the group finally made their way onwards the entrance...only @harshaPEAZ turned red, gasping on the ground, clawing at their face in desperation. Their macadamia nut allergy had flared to life, literally, and they had forgotten an Epi-pen.
> 
> There was a bit of a kerfuffle where half the group wanted to leave the body prone, because CONVENTION, and the other half wanted to at least drag the body out of the way of the stampede of 'nut-heads' (the official term for nut aficionados who came and supported the convention). In the end, @harshaPEAZ was propped up against a giant jar of tahini-based nut spread, which was one of the major sponsors this year.
> 
> During the shuffling of the body, @NikR_PE had snuck over to taste one of the new samples: an ultra crunchy peanut butter. Unfortunately, the booth seemed to suddenly be out of milk after they took a taste and @NikR_PE died by peanut butter mouth and being unable to swallow, stuck in a cycle of licking at the roof of their mouth. A sad, but delicious, end.
> 
> Final vote:
> x1 @NikR_PE (JP)
> x3 @harshaPEAZ (2blue, doth, duran)
> x1 @MadamPirate PE (becca)
> X1 @EyehatethePEexam PE (square)
> x1 @jean15paul_PE (MP)
> x3 @DuranDuran (vhab, harsha, nikr)
> 
> RPS between @DuranDuran and @harshaPEAZ, only @DuranDuran sent roles = auto win.
> 
> @NikR_PE was killed by the peanut mafia last night.
> 
> Remaining players: @vhab49_PE, @EyehatethePEexam PE, @MadamPirate PE, @Dothracki PE, @beccabun PE, @DuranDuran, @jean15paul_PE, @squaretaper LIT AF PE, @RBHeadge PE, @txjennah PE, and @BlueBlueprint_PE.


I like it.


----------



## JayKay PE

DuranDuran said:


> This is nuts.


----------



## JayKay PE

txjennah PE said:


> I feel like I'm going to forget to vote if I don't do it now, because everyone on my projects are determined to turn me into a stressball today, so I'm going to vote for @BlueBlueprint_PE . Vote subject to change with more data, and/or if I remember to log back in later.


Please @ me to make official?


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

JayKay PE said:


> This theme is from my mom. As @squaretaper LIT AF PE can attest, it was very difficult to get this from her, so I just took some of her rambling and made it into a story.
> 
> ---
> 
> "I can't believe we were able to get tickets to this event!," gushed @vhab49_PE, spinning around so their attendee badge flapped wildly in the air, "I was so worried that it would be sold out!"
> 
> "We were lucky that I knew someone." @RBHeadge PE examined a fin before tucking it back into their trench coat. "The lottery system was bogged down so heavily the servers exploded."
> 
> The group paused in excitement in the huge hall, ready to begin the convention but unsure if they were really ready to take the first step, so they took in the sights. There, proudly, was someone posing as Mr. Peanut. Another convention goer was bedecked in numerous Smucker's enamel pins, including the rare 'golden cashew' pin that came out in the early 1900s. Gently moving in the air conditioned air, the huge banner above their heads exclaimed '_Welcome nutters to the annual nut convention! 75th Anniversary!'_
> 
> Making sure they had their badges and programs, with specific panels of interest circled and stared and a block of time set aside for the exhibit hall so they could buy all the merchandise, the group finally made their way onwards the entrance...only @harshaPEAZ turned red, gasping on the ground, clawing at their face in desperation. Their macadamia nut allergy had flared to life, literally, and they had forgotten an Epi-pen.
> 
> There was a bit of a kerfuffle where half the group wanted to leave the body prone, because CONVENTION, and the other half wanted to at least drag the body out of the way of the stampede of 'nut-heads' (the official term for nut aficionados who came and supported the convention). In the end, @harshaPEAZ was propped up against a giant jar of tahini-based nut spread, which was one of the major sponsors this year.
> 
> During the shuffling of the body, @NikR_PE had snuck over to taste one of the new samples: an ultra crunchy peanut butter. Unfortunately, the booth seemed to suddenly be out of milk after they took a taste and @NikR_PE died by peanut butter mouth and being unable to swallow, stuck in a cycle of licking at the roof of their mouth. A sad, but delicious, end.
> 
> Final vote:
> x1 @NikR_PE (JP)
> x3 @harshaPEAZ (2blue, doth, duran)
> x1 @MadamPirate PE (becca)
> X1 @EyehatethePEexam PE (square)
> x1 @jean15paul_PE (MP)
> x3 @DuranDuran (vhab, harsha, nikr)
> 
> RPS between @DuranDuran and @harshaPEAZ, only @DuranDuran sent roles = auto win.
> 
> @NikR_PE was killed by the peanut mafia last night.
> 
> Remaining players: @vhab49_PE, @EyehatethePEexam PE, @MadamPirate PE, @Dothracki PE, @beccabun PE, @DuranDuran, @jean15paul_PE, @squaretaper LIT AF PE, @RBHeadge PE, @txjennah PE, and @BlueBlueprint_PE.


Sorry for voting against you yesterday @NikR_PE hope we can avenge you.


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

oof.. Peanut butter mouth.... too bad the doc couldn't save you @NikR_PE 

I'd post a pic of my dogs eating PB, but then people would think I'm maf....and I most definitely am not.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Strategic note to the cop (especially if it's a new person who wasn't around last time we played with no PMs).

With the lack of PMs this round, you can't setup a "confirmed townie" chat and form a voting block. Also the rules prevent you from sharing info after you're dead.

Please collect info until you feel you have enough info to sway the game for the town, then share it in the main thread. Understand that this will get you killed, but your sacrifice may give us the win. (Doc, please save the cop if they reveal themselves.) Also the "right" time to do this is fluid, depending on how many townies and mafia are left.

Also, if you're about to be killed from a townie vote during the day, please dump all info you have into the main thread before the voting time cutoff so we have something to go from.


----------



## beccabun PE

Wow, day one of the nut convention down and no leads on the mafia.... looks like we're really....




in a jam


----------



## DLD PE

Also, don't waste your vote (or investigation, or "save" for that matter) against me. I'm a regular townie.


----------



## beccabun PE

DuranDuran said:


> Also, don't waste your vote (or investigation, or "save" for that matter) against me. I'm a regular townie.


----------



## DLD PE

beccabun PE said:


>


----------



## JayKay PE

beccabun PE said:


> Wow, day one of the nut convention down and no leads on the mafia.... looks like we're really....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> in a jam


----------



## Dothracki PE

JayKay PE said:


>


----------



## RBHeadge PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> Also, if you're about to be killed from a townie vote during the day, please dump all info you have into the main thread before the voting time cutoff so we have something to go from.


This is what's known as "@RBHeadge PE 's Last Will and Testament".


----------



## NikR_PE

Dothracki PE said:


>


Spaceballs


----------



## MadamPirate PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> For the first time in weeks I've got a couple free hours this morning to really look into things. PM looks super busy though.
> 
> 
> Thanks for posting this saves me some time.
> 
> I concur, there wasn't too much to learn from the votes last night.
> @BlueBlueprint_PE cast the first critical vote for @harshaPEAZ, but that could be blamed on the fog of war.
> @jean15paul_PE cast a vote to create the first tie. Which at this point doesn't say anything about his alignment, but it's still worth mentioning.
> @DuranDuran and @harshaPEAZ each cast one self-saving vote and @NikR_PE cast two self-saving votes. You can't read anything into that on the first day.
> 
> Sus posts:
> @MadamPirate PE helping @JayKay PE invite others to the mafia thread. Probably innocent, similar to what @Dothracki PE did a few posts later so idk.
> @jean15paul_PE again showing his admiration of the mafia role. Totally in character though.
> 
> Can't use WPA at this stage. And other analytics aren't really helpful either. So my guaranteed-to-be-wrong gut reaction is:
> 
> town++++
> town+++
> town++ @jean15paul_PE
> town+ @NikR_PE
> mafia* @MadamPirate PE @BlueBlueprint_PE
> mafia+
> mafia++
> mafia+++
> mafia++++
> no opinion: everyone else
> 
> *less than mafia+, prolly worth investigating in the absence of anything else to go on
> 
> 
> 
> I still need to know who got nightkilled, or hopefully rescued to analyze more more.


I AM NOT MAF.

Was only helping a technically challenged Mod, because it came up last game with Doth having to come into the Maf PM, we ended up making new maf PM because Steve didn't check that box.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

@JayKay PE I vote for @beccabun PE for that terrible pun.


----------



## JayKay PE

Current vote:

x1 @BlueBlueprint_PE (@txjennah PE needs to make official and '@' me)
x1 @beccabun PE (MP)


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

JayKay PE said:


> Current vote:
> 
> x1 @BlueBlueprint_PE (@txjennah PE needs to make official and '@' me)
> x1 @beccabun PE (MP)


are we supposed to be starting at the top of the alphabet today? 

I am not maf. 

If becca is maf, that would be 3x in a row (if I'm recalling correctly). Not that it's impossible...


----------



## beccabun PE

BlueBlueprint_PE said:


> are we supposed to be starting at the top of the alphabet today?
> 
> I am not maf.
> 
> If becca is maf, that would be 3x in a row (if I'm recalling correctly). Not that it's impossible...


we could change our names to zeccabun and vluevlueprint, but then people will probably just start from the bottom of the alphabet. 

And not impossible, but no "luck" this time. 

Unless I end up being the sleeper, which would be kind of a fun twist! "Just when you thought you were safe..."


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

beccabun PE said:


> we could change our names to zeccabun and vluevlueprint, but then people will probably just start from the bottom of the alphabet.
> 
> And not impossible, but no "luck" this time.
> 
> Unless I end up being the sleeper, which would be kind of a fun twist! "Just when you thought you were safe..."


Then they'd prob think we were Russian spies..


----------



## txjennah PE

STOP MAKING ME DO EXTRA WORK EVEN IF IT'S THE RULES

@JayKay PE I hereby vote for @BlueBlueprint_PE


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

txjennah PE said:


> STOP MAKING ME DO EXTRA WORK EVEN IF IT'S THE RULES
> 
> @JayKay PE I hereby vote for @BlueBlueprint_PE


@JayKay PE I vote for @txjennah PE for complaining about having to adhere to the rules....


----------



## JayKay PE

Current vote:

x1 @BlueBlueprint_PE (txj)
x1 @beccabun PE (MP)
x1 @txjennah PE (2blue)


----------



## Dothracki PE

@JayKay PE I have not much more to go on other than what's been stated today. But just looking at voting from today and yesterday I am going to vote for @BlueBlueprint_PE.

Subject to change of course.


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

Dothracki PE said:


> @JayKay PE I have not much more to go on other than what's been stated today. But just looking at voting from today and yesterday I am going to vote for @BlueBlueprint_PE.
> 
> Subject to change of course.


gah... not sure what you are "going off of" .... but i'm not maf.


----------



## JayKay PE

Current vote:

x2 @BlueBlueprint_PE (txj, doth)
x1 @beccabun PE (MP)
x1 @txjennah PE (2blue)


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

BlueBlueprint_PE said:


> I am not maf.


I don't believe you. @JayKay PE I vote for @BlueBlueprint_PE because of insufficient dog vs peanut butter videos.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

@JayKay PE I vote for @MadamPirate PE just because I have nothing to go on except @RBHeadge PE 's hunches


----------



## DLD PE

@JayKay PE I vote for @MadamPirate PE because...I dunno. I have nothing else to go on and I haven't created a tie in a while. At least, not since last night but that was for a different reason.


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> I don't believe you. @JayKay PE I vote for @BlueBlueprint_PE because of insufficient dog vs peanut butter videos.


i feel like this may get me lynched by my own town ... but as you wish @squaretaper LIT AF PE cuz dogs vs PB is always cute... one dog vs peanut butter video (assuming this works) - bonus cuz it's in slo-mo .. as a reminder I am NOT maf.

I am a townfolk who thankfully does not have a peanut allergy. my doggos would be so disappointed if I couldn't keep PB around here...


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Not maaaaaf guys, you're killing a townie.


----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ

MadamPirate PE said:


> Not maaaaaf guys, you're killing a townie.


They always do.... just come 
down here its not that bad.... We would party I promise


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

@JayKay PE imma vote for @txjennah PE . Been a while since she was Mafia.


----------



## JayKay PE

Current vote:

x2 @BlueBlueprint_PE (txj, doth, square)
x1 @beccabun PE (MP)
x2 @txjennah PE (2blue, vhab)
x2 @MadamPirate PE (jp, Duran)


----------



## Dothracki PE

JayKay PE said:


> Current vote:
> 
> x3 @BlueBlueprint_PE (txj, doth, square)
> x1 @beccabun PE (MP)
> x2 @txjennah PE (2blue, vhab)
> x2 @MadamPirate PE (jp, Duran)


Fixed


----------



## JayKay PE

Dothracki PE said:


> Fixed


Thank you. You get a special sample of nut product from a convention lady.


----------



## Dothracki PE

JayKay PE said:


> Thank you. You get a special sample of nut product from a convention lady.


Yussss!!!! Score!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

@JayKay PE I vote for @BlueBlueprint_PE


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

RBHeadge PE said:


> @JayKay PE I vote for @BlueBlueprint_PE


not mafia … 

mafia is gonna win at this rate though…


----------



## JayKay PE

Current vote:

x4 @BlueBlueprint_PE (txj, doth, square, RBH)
x1 @beccabun PE (MP)
x2 @txjennah PE (2blue, vhab)
x2 @MadamPirate PE (jp, Duran)


----------



## beccabun PE

@JayKay PE i vote for @txjennah PE just to vote


----------



## JayKay PE

Current vote:

x4 @BlueBlueprint_PE (txj, doth, square, RBH)
x1 @beccabun PE (MP)
x3 @txjennah PE (2blue, vhab, becca)
x2 @MadamPirate PE (jp, Duran)


----------



## JayKay PE

3 minutes


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

Looks like I’m hanging out with @harshaPEAZ and @NikR_PE in the townie ghost peanut gallery….


----------



## JayKay PE

1 minute


----------



## JayKay PE

Time


----------



## JayKay PE

Super tired, so these write ups are being done in the morning.

You guys killed the doctor. Good job. Slow clap. 

Final vote:

x4 @BlueBlueprint_PE (txj, doth, square, RBH)
x1 @beccabun PE (MP)
x3 @txjennah PE (2blue, vhab, becca)
x2 @MadamPirate PE (jp, Duran)


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

JayKay PE said:


> You guys killed the doctor. Good job. Slow clap.


Tried to tell you guys ...


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

BlueBlueprint_PE said:


> Tried to tell you guys ...


Gah!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

crap


----------



## MadamPirate PE

BlueBlueprint_PE said:


> Tried to tell you guys ...


I DIDNT VOTE FOR YOU


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE




----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

I placeholder vote for @Dothracki PE because I have nothing to go on and don't want to non-vote for myself.


----------



## JayKay PE

Having lost a few of their number, regrettably, it was much easier for the group to split into two: one to explore the exhibit hall and the other to get in line for the much lauded '_Grabbing the Future: Nut Juice for Profit!_' panel that was being held in the largest room at the convention. The panel didn't start until 3:30PM, and at 9AM it seemed a little extreme, but the line was already circling the corridors.

The exhibit hall was a place of wonder. Some vendors were selling 'nut'-ware. Shirts that exclaimed the wearer was a '_proud mother-nutter'_ or a super cute oven mitt in the shape of a cashew or even clogs that looked like hazelnuts (top selling, must have item of 2021). Other vendors were crowd-sourcing money for future nut conventions to be held in other parts of the country. Around half of the vendors, though, were providing taste-samples of their nut-based products.

One vendor was hawking their 'large, round nuts, for your pleasure,' concerning a new chestnut product that could be toasted at home and taste the same as if you bought it off the streets of NY during the Christmas season. Another vendor was highlighting an air frying method with pine nuts, drawing a large crowd. Another vendor, tucked in a darkened corner with a table covered in crushed velvet the color of red wine, whispered about the health benefits of raw almonds.

@BlueBlueprint_PE a trained medical professional (granted, in Thanatology with a minor in podiatry), slowly approached the table for a sample. "I thought raw almonds were dangerous?" They asked, grabbing a handful and looking back at the group, who were distracted by mexican jumping beans (not nut-based, but still a nut-adjacent product). "Didn't Agatha Christie kill a bunch of people this way?"

The vendor scoffed, "You believe a New York Times best seller over me? I don't even think Agatha Christie is real. Like the sasquatch. Has anyone ever seen a real picture of them?"

Unable to argue that point, @BlueBlueprint_PE shoved the nuts into their mouth and immediately died. Not due to cyanide poisoning from the raw almonds, but because of blunt force trauma from a passing convention attendee whopping them in the head with a 32:1 model of a kola nut pod. Death was instantaneous.

The other group did not fare much better. Though they were in line, @jean15paul_PE stepped out to use the bathroom (that pistachio nut juice just went right through them), and upon returning was proclaimed a 'line cutter' and was taken by the convention mob. They were never seen again. It was assumed they perished under a nut furry.

@BlueBlueprint_PE was lynched; they were the doctor.

@jean15paul_PE was killed by the nut mafia.

Final vote:

x4 @BlueBlueprint_PE (txj, doth, square, RBH)
x1 @beccabun PE (MP)
x3 @txjennah PE (2blue, vhab, becca)
x2 @MadamPirate PE (jp, Duran)

Remaining players: @vhab49_PE, @EyehatethePEexam PE, @MadamPirate PE, @Dothracki PE, @beccabun PE, @DuranDuran, @squaretaper LIT AF PE, @RBHeadge PE, and @txjennah PE


----------



## JayKay PE

EyehatethePEexam PE said:


> I placeholder vote for @Dothracki PE because I have nothing to go on and don't want to non-vote for myself.


Please @ me to make this official


----------



## JayKay PE

I'm trying to see how many times I can write "nutting" "nutter" "nut juice" in my narrative


----------



## DLD PE

Mafia are kicking us in the nuts.


----------



## beccabun PE

Okay so chances are, we won't hear from the cop until they have as much info as possible or if we're about to vote them out. On the plus side, any investigation they do that comes back "special town person" will be a confirmed mafia. There's just no way for them to get that info to us without revealing they're the cop


----------



## DLD PE

BlueBlueprint_PE said:


> Tried to tell you guys ...


Ummm....not really lol. Trying to tell us could have been a subtle hint such as, "I'm pretty sure I won't be saved by anyone." But that might have been too much info. I dunno lol. Ok nevermind you tried and we still killed you . It wasn't me!


----------



## JayKay PE




----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ

BlueBlueprint_PE said:


> Looks like I’m hanging out with @harshaPEAZ and @NikR_PE in the townie ghost peanut gallery….


I am telling you lies all lies .... I love peanut....


----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ

JayKay PE said:


> @BlueBlueprint_PE a trained medical professional (granted, in Thanatology with a minor in podiatry), slowly approached the table for a sample. "I thought raw almonds were dangerous?" They asked, grabbing a handful and looking back at the group, who were distracted by mexican jumping beans (not nut-based, but still a nut-adjacent product). "Didn't Agatha Christie kill a bunch of people this way?"


Just realized I have never seen a picture of Agatha Christie....


----------



## Dothracki PE

Finally got back to the office to update my list after a morning full of meetings. I will analyze the votes and see if I can come up with reads. Hopefully Nik or JP were not the cop, we really need them right now to turn the tide. I am guessing it's 6 townies and 3 mafia unless they started with 2 mafia with the sleeper mafia in flux? I guess we can't really know for sure and just speculating.


----------



## beccabun PE

Dothracki PE said:


> I am guessing it's 6 townies and 3 mafia unless they started with 2 mafia with the sleeper mafia in flux? I guess we can't really know for sure and just speculating.


Let me try something....

Hey mafia, can you let us know how many of you there are and if the sleeper has been activated?


----------



## beccabun PE

Until my guaranteed mafia trap works, @JayKay PE I vote for @txjennah PE


----------



## JayKay PE

Current vote:

x1 @Dothracki PE (needs to be made official with an '@' by @EyehatethePEexam PE)
x1 @txjennah PE (becca)


----------



## Dothracki PE

My current reads, I really don't have a lot to go on besides the obvious voting history and the thread. We really need to start working together and talking this out actively in the thread. So we need those who have been quiet and not really voting to make themselves known, otherwise we can only assume that you are mafia.

Town: @MadamPirate PE, @DuranDuran, @Dothracki PE
Townish: @beccabun PE
Unknown: @squaretaper LIT AF PE,
Mafish: @RBHeadge PE , @txjennah PE, @vhab49_PE, @EyehatethePEexam PE

With that, @JayKay PE I vote for @RBHeadge PE who ultimately lead us to vote out @BlueBlueprint_PE with his reads.


----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ

JayKay PE said:


> Current vote:
> 
> x1 @Dothracki PE (needs to be made official with an '@' by @EyehatethePEexam PE)
> x1 @txjennah PE (becca)


You are strict with the rules  ....


----------



## txjennah PE

@JayKay PE I vote for @beccabun PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE

@JayKay PE I vote for @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## JayKay PE

Current vote:

x1 @Dothracki PE (needs to be made official with an '@' by @EyehatethePEexam PE)
x1 @txjennah PE (becca)
x1 @RBHeadge PE (doth)
x1 @beccabun PE (txj)
x1 @squaretaper LIT AF PE (MP)


----------



## DLD PE

I'm not into ties. @JayKay PE I vote for @RBHeadge PE for the time being.


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

DuranDuran said:


> Ummm....not really lol. Trying to tell us could have been a subtle hint such as, "I'm pretty sure I won't be saved by anyone." But that might have been too much info. I dunno lol. Ok nevermind you tried and we still killed you . It wasn't me!


I thought about that ... but yeah, figured it might have been too much and didn't want to break any rules ...


----------



## Dothracki PE

BlueBlueprint_PE said:


> I thought about that ... but yeah, figured it might have been too much and didn't want to break any rules ...


No rulebreaking to reveal your role when you are alive when done properly. Only if you are nightkilled and you reveal your role would you break a rule.


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

Dothracki PE said:


> No rulebreaking to reveal your role when you are alive when done properly. Only if you are nightkilled and you reveal your role would you break a rule.


true ... but also figured if i revealed too much this early if i wasn't lynched by the town i'd just end up being nightkilled.. so.. not much benefit there.


----------



## Dothracki PE

BlueBlueprint_PE said:


> true ... but also figured if i revealed too much this early if i wasn't lynched by the town i'd just end up being nightkilled.. so.. not much benefit there.


Very likely, but always have to think of the long term affects as well.


----------



## JayKay PE

Current vote:

x1 @Dothracki PE (needs to be made official with an '@' by @EyehatethePEexam PE)
x1 @txjennah PE (becca)
x2 @RBHeadge PE (doth, duran)
x1 @beccabun PE (txj)
x1 @squaretaper LIT AF PE (MP)


----------



## JayKay PE

BlueBlueprint_PE said:


> true ... but also figured if i revealed too much this early if i wasn't lynched by the town i'd just end up being nightkilled.. so.. not much benefit there.


This is kinda why I like the no PM rule. It really requires you to think long-term about stuff and be super sneaky on both sides. It why it was much more 'balanced' with the mafia vs. townie game, since the townies really need to work hard to outwit each other.

It's also why I was killed first round/night whenever we played it because I suck at being sneaky.


----------



## JayKay PE

TRRRRRRRRRRRIPLE POST


----------



## Dothracki PE

JayKay PE said:


> It's also why I was killed first round/night whenever we played it *because I suck at being sneaky*.


Sounds like you are being sneaky right now.


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

not puppy pictures ... but a bit of an engineering feat in moving (temporarily) a 30+ foot, 23kip clock tower so we can install a 30-ft deep sewer main tie-in just below the clock-tower location. the first picture was taken from the top of the parking garage a couple blocks away. the second picture is it's new temporary location until we are done with the work. at which point we will move it back (and demo the concrete pad)....


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

BlueBlueprint_PE said:


> true ... but also figured if i revealed too much this early if i wasn't lynched by the town i'd just end up being nightkilled.. so.. not much benefit there.


Not true. Even if you came out and said, "I'm the doc, don't kill me!" and got nightkilled, that's still a benefit to the town. Instead of the town killing you, they would have killed someone else... and that someone else could have been a maf. No guarantee. But between the two options: (1) town kills the doc and mafia kills a townie or (2) town kills someone else who might be mafia and then maf kills the doc. Option 2 is better for the town.


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

JayKay PE said:


> Please @ me to make this offic


I've changed my mind, @JayKay PE I vote for @RBHeadge PE because they haven't been mafia in a while and I have a gut feeling.


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

jean15paul_PE said:


> Not true. Even if you came out and said, "I'm the doc, don't kill me!" and got nightkilled, that's still a benefit to the town. Instead of the town killing you, they would have killed someone else... and that someone else could have been a maf. No guarantee. But between the two options: (1) town kills the doc and mafia kills a townie or (2) town kills someone else who might be mafia and then maf kills the doc. Option 2 is better for the town.


Well at least now the benefit to the Cop is that any investigations that come back not-reg, will be maf. But, with no PMs, this knowledge is restricted to the cop, so.... it def makes it tougher for a townie win!


----------



## JayKay PE

Current vote:

x1 @txjennah PE (becca)
x3 @RBHeadge PE (doth, duran, eye)
x1 @beccabun PE (txj)
x1 @squaretaper LIT AF PE (MP)


----------



## JayKay PE

Dothracki PE said:


> Sounds like you are being sneaky right now.


Can't be sneaky. I'm mod.


----------



## JayKay PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> Not true. Even if you came out and said, "I'm the doc, don't kill me!" and got nightkilled, that's still a benefit to the town. Instead of the town killing you, they would have killed someone else... and that someone else could have been a maf. No guarantee. But between the two options: (1) town kills the doc and mafia kills a townie or (2) town kills someone else who might be mafia and then maf kills the doc. Option 2 is better for the town.


Except that one time I had everyone convinced I was the cop...because I didn't vote for @vhab49_PE when they got dog-piled killed. But I was maf. And I felt super bad.


----------



## JayKay PE

BlueBlueprint_PE said:


> Well at least now the benefit to the Cop is that any *investigations that come back not-reg, will be maf*. But, with no PMs, this knowledge is restricted to the cop, so.... it def makes it tougher for a townie win!


...

Unless sleeper maf hasn't been activated.


----------



## beccabun PE

@JayKay PE I change my vote to @RBHeadge PE unless they explicitly state that they aren't mafia.


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

JayKay PE said:


> ...
> 
> Unless sleeper maf hasn't been activated.


very true...


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

@jaykay since I feel like poop, I'm going to vote for @txjennah PE mainly because I can't be bothered to look who else is playing.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

@JayKay PE I vote for @beccabun PE


----------



## txjennah PE

@JayKay PE I retract my vote for @beccabun PE and vote for @RBHeadge PE


----------



## RBHeadge PE

beccabun PE said:


> @JayKay PE I change my vote to @RBHeadge PE unless they explicitly state that they aren't mafia.


I don't respond well to ultimatums.

I do not state my alignment in the thread. I ignore questions or demands about my alignment. Given my playstyle it is not in my long-term best interests to ever publicly state my alignment. 

Nor is it in the interest of game mechanics for me, or rather too many players, to adopt the same _clean_ playstyle. If everyone plays clean and the underlying assumption is that 'no response'=mafia then the game becomes to easy and it isn't fun to play anymore. 

And it's for that reason that veteran players will recall I have intentionally not stated my alignment as townie when my neck was on the block, even when it was the critical final vote for the town and I knew that my saying my townieness was enough to save the game for the town. I've done it twice before. And I have no problem with doing it again. 

There are nine players left. The game started with 2 or 3 mafia. There's a wildcard with the sleeper mafia. There could be anywhere from 2-4 mafia in our town right now. The doctor is dead. If we vote out a townie tonight, then the game may potentially be over tonight. This could very well be the last vote for the town. Are you willing to gamble the round on me sticking to my principles?


----------



## NikR_PE

.


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

RBHeadge PE said:


> The doctor is dead.


----------



## JayKay PE

Current vote:

x1 @txjennah PE (vhab)
x5 @RBHeadge PE (doth, duran, eye, becca, txj)
x1 @beccabun PE (RBH)
x1 @squaretaper LIT AF PE (MP)


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

Since I'm ... may as well throw some pup pics in here today too ....

@squaretaper LIT AF PE I'm still disappointed you didn't change your vote yesterday... sus 

I took Timber to the vet today.... he weighs 42lbs and thinks he's a lap dog. 

before the vet (waiting outside) 




After the vet (he didn't even get shots) he's very mad at me ... and he wouldn't even take his treat from the vet.


----------



## DLD PE

@JayKay PE. I change my vote to @txjennah PE


----------



## JayKay PE

Current vote:

x2 @txjennah PE (vhab, Duran)
x4 @RBHeadge PE (doth, eye, becca, txj)
x1 @beccabun PE (RBH)
x1 @squaretaper LIT AF PE (MP)


----------



## txjennah PE

ERGHH IGNORE ME, I'm still voting for @RBHeadge PE even though at this point, I think he is telling the truth but it is too sus for me to change my vote at the last minute


----------



## beccabun PE

@JayKay PE i change my vote to @txjennah PE


----------



## beccabun PE

Fraaack I hope I’m not wrong


----------



## JayKay PE

Current vote:

x3 @txjennah PE (vhab, Duran)
x3 @RBHeadge PE (doth, eye, txj)
x1 @beccabun PE (RBH)
x1 @squaretaper LIT AF PE (MP)


----------



## JayKay PE

Time (sorry got distracted by dinner)


----------



## JayKay PE

@txjennah PE and @RBHeadge PE please send me 10 rounds rps by 10pm


----------



## JayKay PE

@txjennah PE did not send rps. @txjennah PE was lynched. @txjennah PE was a normal townie.

Remaining players: @vhab49_PE, @EyehatethePEexam PE, @MadamPirate PE, @Dothracki PE, @beccabun PE, @DuranDuran, @squaretaper LIT AF PE, and @RBHeadge PE


----------



## txjennah PE

I LEAVE ENGINEER BOARDS TO FINISH UP A STORY FOR CLASS AND THIS IS WHAT I FIND

PEOPLE



I LIKE HALF WANT THE MAFIA TO WIN AT THIS POINT


----------



## beccabun PE

FRAAAAAACK IM SORRY @txjennah PE !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DLD PE

Whups. Dang I feel guilty!


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> I don't respond well to ultimatums.
> 
> I do not state my alignment in the thread. I ignore questions or demands about my alignment. Given my playstyle it is not in my long-term best interests to ever publicly state my alignment.
> 
> Nor is it in the interest of game mechanics for me, or rather too many players, to adopt the same _clean_ playstyle. If everyone plays clean and the underlying assumption is that 'no response'=mafia then the game becomes to easy and it isn't fun to play anymore.
> 
> And it's for that reason that veteran players will recall I have intentionally not stated my alignment as townie when my neck was on the block, even when it was the critical final vote for the town and I knew that my saying my townieness was enough to save the game for the town. I've done it twice before. And I have no problem with doing it again.
> 
> There are nine players left. The game started with 2 or 3 mafia. There's a wildcard with the sleeper mafia. There could be anywhere from 2-4 mafia in our town right now. The doctor is dead. If we vote out a townie tonight, then the game may potentially be over tonight. This could very well be the last vote for the town. Are you willing to gamble the round on me sticking to my principles?


This is some high quality gaslighting right here.


----------



## Dothracki PE

Well good game town. But there is still a chance for us I guess? I'm likely to be night killed as the biggest threat to the mafia right now so I might as well come out and say that I am the cop. Here is what I know.

@MadamPirate PE and @DuranDuran are confirmed townies. At least they were at the time that they were investigated.

@RBHeadge PE is a confirmed mafia. I didn't come forward with this yesterday because I wanted to see how the voting would lie to give the town a better idea of who is who. Otherwise everyone would have just voted the same. So you all really listen to me and vote them out today if the game is still on.

Updated reads based on yesterday.

Definitely Town: @MadamPirate PE, @DuranDuran, @Dothracki PE
Neutral: @squaretaper LIT AF PE, @EyehatethePEexam PE
Mafish: @beccabun PE, @vhab49_PE
Definitely Mafia: @RBHeadge PE

But I should point out that @beccabun PE's vote was cast at 9:02 PM EST, which is after the voting deadline according to the rules. Maybe we need to clarify this rule moving forward if it will be based on whenever the mod announced the voting deadline in the thread and not the set time.

Maybe all of this moot point at this stage if the town will be outnumbered at nightkill and the mafia will win.


----------



## JayKay PE

Well...I was going to do an official mod post discussing the above 9:02PM vote (since EB doesn't refresh well on phones and I had dinner, I checked at 9:13PM and it said that becca had voted 15minutes ago), but since Doth has kinda imploded the thread, I need to rethink how I am going to 'even' the score since my original method isn't going to work anymore.


----------



## beccabun PE

I really hadn't realized my vote was after 9, I was half distracted doing late night house work and saw that time hadn't been called yet, without realizing what time it was. total bonehead move


----------



## JayKay PE

beccabun PE said:


> I really hadn't realized my vote was after 9, I was half distracted doing late night house work and saw that time hadn't been called yet, without realizing what time it was. total bonehead move


That's totally fine. As mod I should have called time at 9pm, but I was distracted by rl and EB not refreshing well on the phones, so I could have called 'time' for the vote and then negated your post-9PM vote/made it count towards today.


----------



## Dothracki PE

JayKay PE said:


> Well...I was going to do an official mod post discussing the above 9:02PM vote (since EB doesn't refresh well on phones and I had dinner, I checked at 9:13PM and it said that becca had voted 15minutes ago), but since Doth has kinda imploded the thread, I need to rethink how I am going to 'even' the score since my original method isn't going to work anymore.


Lol I don't know what I'm doing anymore sorry to be difficult and make your job harder. I tend to make this game implode at times. Just trying to help the town with what I can before it is too late.

I was only cop once before we had the PM allowed and was nightkilled early.


----------



## JayKay PE

Dothracki PE said:


> Lol I don't know what I'm doing anymore sorry to be difficult and make your job harder. Just trying to help the town with what I can before it is too late.


Again, it's okay. A lot of players haven't done the 'no PM' rule before, so it's hard for townies because they've got to be ultra sneaky.


----------



## NikR_PE

Dothracki PE said:


> Lol I don't know what I'm doing anymore sorry to be difficult and make your job harder. I tend to make this game implode at times. Just trying to help the town with what I can before it is too late.
> 
> I was only cop once before we had the PM allowed and was nightkilled early.


I think you did the right thing. You don't know if you were night killed. If JK had announced you were dead you could not get this info out.


----------



## JayKay PE

*OFFICIAL MOD POST*

With the way the new board operates, posts within an hour of posting do not have a time stamp, they have 'minutes ago'. This occurred last night when I was unable to call time at exactly 9pm (due to dinner) and when I opened up EB on my phone at 9:13PM, I scrolled a bit and saw @beccabun PE's vote. I didn't check the time stamp because it was already late, so I started writing the updated voting to just finish the lynching. When I scrolled back up, I hadn't realized that the page had 'refreshed' to the time I was writing the post (9:18PM EST), not when I had first seen it at 9:13PM EST. So when I saw '15 minutes ago' I thought that was in relation to the original time I had opened the page on my phone.

This is my bad. I should have, as mod, called time at 9PM EST and confirmed votes that occurred near that time. This is a 'thing' that does happen during non-PM mafia rounds, where people rapid change votes, and I was unprepared and made a bad call. Unfortunately, the voting ended in a draw requiring RPS, and @txjennah PE did not reply in time and was killed. I cannot penalize @RBHeadge PE because they did respond to the RPS and avoided being killed.

I cannot revive a day kill player, due to their roles being revealed after death. As a way to 'even' the game, since the official score would have resulted in @RBHeadge PE being lynched and @txjennah PE staying alive, is to revive a past night kill. Night kills do not have their roles revealed, except knowing they are non-mafia, so there is a possibility they could be the sleeper mafia as that agent has not been triggered yet. I feel like this doesn't give the townies a super better advantage, but it does make up for one of their own being removed from play erroneously.

Randomizer Result:



@jean15paul_PE has been reintroduced to the game.

Remaining players before night kill: @vhab49_PE, @EyehatethePEexam PE, @MadamPirate PE, @Dothracki PE, @beccabun PE, @DuranDuran, @squaretaper LIT AF PE, @RBHeadge PE, @jean15paul_PE 

I am sorry for sucking for being mod.


----------



## DLD PE

Sorry @txjennah PE ! I should have stayed with my gut and not been swayed by @RBHeadge PE 's last post. 

@JayKay PE I vote for @RBHeadge PE .

@beccabun PE and the townies, I voted for @beccabun PE the other day because her randomizer wheel looked manufactured. In other words, intentionally choosing @MadamPirate PE .


----------



## DLD PE

When you realize you've been had:


----------



## beccabun PE

DuranDuran said:


> I voted for @beccabun PE the other day because her randomizer wheel looked manufactured. In other words, intentionally choosing @MadamPirate PE .


oh idk man I just used the same spinner wheel I used last time, it even had the names from the last round when I used it (no clue what round that was, but it had lycee and salty so it was definitely a few rounds ago). I think the only thing I changed other than the names was the color scheme. Plus, it was a first day vote, and I never have enough info on day one to do anything except randomly vote anyway.

I voted for txj two days in a row to see if they did their "gif" defense that they've pulled a few times when they're maf. It was a long shot, but without PMs to get info, I figured it was worth a shot. Like you, I should have stuck with my gut yesterday.

I hope I'm not over explaining myself....

Anyway @JayKay PE I vote for @RBHeadge PE


----------



## JayKay PE

Sorry it's not as well-written...I'm a bit bummed by my mis-count last night.

---

Things were getting a little...sticky at the nut convention. I mean, it was to be expected, especially during the Saturday night discotech. The theme this year - 'Nut on ya face!' was being DJ'd by the all-time great DJ Nutt'her Butt'her. This, combined with the copious amount of nut spread being thrown around the room in celebration, made for a super hot and super nutty situation. Obviously, a pot ready to boil over.

Thankfully, the con gophers had made sure to tape down the tarp and double layer it before the first handful of tahini had been chucked.

With the strobe lights going, the smell of nut-product heavy in the air, and an unnecessary amount of grinding (not from an FDA-approved nut grinder, if you know what I mean), it was only a matter of _when_ not _if_ when the more _risqué_ dancing would begin.

Hanging from the ceiling, a specter of nut-covered beauty, @txjennah PE was lowered! Their arms, wrapped in beautiful silk, supported their body in a perfect 'T' shape. They hovered above the writhing mass for a moment before they began a complicated aerial silk dance. A flash of thigh! Unbridled strength! They let go of one silk rope to dangle dramatically, legs scissoring as they 'walked on air', before they began to spiral in a loop closer and closer to the floor.

Alack!

A giant glob of peanut-butter, extra thick and creamy (_a new Skippy product! Released this year!_), came lobbing through the air! A direct hit!

The controlled descent took a wild turn! Legs were now pinwheeling like a duck's thrashing under the water! There might be a possibility to save it! If they could grab the other strip of silk! If only- Wait! They were about to-oh no! 

@txjennah PE crashed into @Dothracki PE, who had been staring at the uncovered ankles like the pervert they were. The collision was so high speed that both died on contact!

A flurry of medical personnel swarmed the scene, slipping on nut-butters and nut-oils and other products, pushing bodies out of the way. In the disturbance, convention staff made the decision to close down the discotech and force everyone back to their hotel rooms for the night. 

The group met up at a gyro cart outside, somehow getting in front of a majority of the other con-goers, and were getting extra white sauce on their meat platters, when-

"Oh hey guys," said @jean15paul_PE, "Line to the bathroom was a little longer than expected."

Final vote:
x3 @txjennah PE (vhab, Duran)
x3 @RBHeadge PE (doth, eye, txj)
x1 @beccabun PE (RBH)
x1 @squaretaper LIT AF PE (MP)

RPS for @txjennah PE and @RBHeadge PE. @txjennah PE did not send RPS, auto-die. 

@Dothracki PE was killed by the mafia.

Next morning deliberation showed that count was erroneous due to call time (voting was completed past 9PM EST). To even the score, a previous night killed player was revived randomly. @jean15paul_PE was revived.

Remaining players: @vhab49_PE, @EyehatethePEexam PE, @MadamPirate PE, @beccabun PE, @DuranDuran, @squaretaper LIT AF PE, @RBHeadge PE, @jean15paul_PE


----------



## JayKay PE

Current vote:

x2 @RBHeadge PE (duran, becca)


----------



## Dothracki PE

JayKay PE said:


> Sorry it's not as well-written...I'm a bit bummed by my mis-count last night.
> 
> ---
> 
> Things were getting a little...sticky at the nut convention. I mean, it was to be expected, especially during the Saturday night discotech. The theme this year - 'Nut on ya face!' was being DJ'd by the all-time great DJ Nutt'her Butt'her. This, combined with the copious amount of nut spread being thrown around the room in celebration, made for a super hot and super nutty situation. Obviously, a pot ready to boil over.
> 
> Thankfully, the con gophers had made sure to tape down the tarp and double layer it before the first handful of tahini had been chucked.
> 
> With the strobe lights going, the smell of nut-product heavy in the air, and an unnecessary amount of grinding (not from an FDA-approved nut grinder, if you know what I mean), it was only a matter of _when_ not _if_ when the more _risqué_ dancing would begin.
> 
> Hanging from the ceiling, a specter of nut-covered beauty, @txjennah PE was lowered! Their arms, wrapped in beautiful silk, supported their body in a perfect 'T' shape. They hovered above the writhing mass for a moment before they began a complicated aerial silk dance. A flash of thigh! Unbridled strength! They let go of one silk rope to dangle dramatically, legs scissoring as they 'walked on air', before they began to spiral in a loop closer and closer to the floor.
> 
> Alack!
> 
> A giant glob of peanut-butter, extra thick and creamy (_a new Skippy product! Released this year!_), came lobbing through the air! A direct hit!
> 
> The controlled descent took a wild turn! Legs were now pinwheeling like a duck's thrashing under the water! There might be a possibility to save it! If they could grab the other strip of silk! If only- Wait! They were about to-oh no!
> 
> @txjennah PE crashed into @Dothracki PE, who had been staring at the uncovered ankles like the pervert they were. The collision was so high speed that both died on contact!
> 
> A flurry of medical personnel swarmed the scene, slipping on nut-butters and nut-oils and other products, pushing bodies out of the way. In the disturbance, convention staff made the decision to close down the discotech and force everyone back to their hotel rooms for the night.
> 
> The group met up at a gyro cart outside, somehow getting in front of a majority of the other con-goers, and were getting extra white sauce on their meat platters, when-
> 
> "Oh hey guys," said @jean15paul_PE, "Line to the bathroom was a little longer than expected."
> 
> Final vote:
> x3 @txjennah PE (vhab, Duran)
> x3 @RBHeadge PE (doth, eye, txj)
> x1 @beccabun PE (RBH)
> x1 @squaretaper LIT AF PE (MP)
> 
> RPS for @txjennah PE and @RBHeadge PE. @txjennah PE did not send RPS, auto-die.
> 
> @Dothracki PE was killed by the mafia.
> 
> Next morning deliberation showed that count was erroneous due to call time (voting was completed past 9PM EST). To even the score, a previous night killed player was revived randomly. @jean15paul_PE was revived.
> 
> Remaining players before night kill: @vhab49_PE, @EyehatethePEexam PE, @MadamPirate PE, @beccabun PE, @DuranDuran, @squaretaper LIT AF PE, @RBHeadge PE, @jean15paul_PE


----------



## Dothracki PE

Also


----------



## Dothracki PE

TRIPLE


----------



## MadamPirate PE

@JayKay PE I vote for @RBHeadge PE


----------



## RBHeadge PE

@JayKay PE I vote for @RBHeadge PE . He's totally mafia.


----------



## NikR_PE

I think Becca is sus for setting up RBH too give his vote altering speech.


----------



## beccabun PE

NikR_PE said:


> I think Becca is sus for setting up RBH too give his vote altering speech.


----------



## NikR_PE

Oh i meant


----------



## beccabun PE

That's a big swing and a miss

(also.... top?!)


----------



## beccabun PE

beccabun PE said:


> That's a big swing and a miss
> 
> (also.... top?!)


DANG IT


----------



## DLD PE

beccabun PE said:


> I hope I'm not over explaining myself....
> 
> Anyway @JayKay PE I vote for @RBHeadge PE


You've explained yourself perfectly.


----------



## JayKay PE

Current vote:

x4 @RBHeadge PE (duran, becca, MP, RBH...)


----------



## JayKay PE




----------



## JayKay PE

TRRRRRRRRIPLE


----------



## JayKay PE

Surprised that the trigger hasn't been triggered yet...


----------



## DLD PE

JayKay PE said:


> Surprised that the trigger hasn't been triggered yet...


Good. The maf don't need another maf.


----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ

JayKay PE said:


> Sorry it's not as well-written...I'm a bit bummed by my mis-count last night.
> 
> ---
> 
> Things were getting a little...sticky at the nut convention. I mean, it was to be expected, especially during the Saturday night discotech. The theme this year - 'Nut on ya face!' was being DJ'd by the all-time great DJ Nutt'her Butt'her. This, combined with the copious amount of nut spread being thrown around the room in celebration, made for a super hot and super nutty situation. Obviously, a pot ready to boil over.
> 
> Thankfully, the con gophers had made sure to tape down the tarp and double layer it before the first handful of tahini had been chucked.
> 
> With the strobe lights going, the smell of nut-product heavy in the air, and an unnecessary amount of grinding (not from an FDA-approved nut grinder, if you know what I mean), it was only a matter of _when_ not _if_ when the more _risqué_ dancing would begin.
> 
> Hanging from the ceiling, a specter of nut-covered beauty, @txjennah PE was lowered! Their arms, wrapped in beautiful silk, supported their body in a perfect 'T' shape. They hovered above the writhing mass for a moment before they began a complicated aerial silk dance. A flash of thigh! Unbridled strength! They let go of one silk rope to dangle dramatically, legs scissoring as they 'walked on air', before they began to spiral in a loop closer and closer to the floor.
> 
> Alack!
> 
> A giant glob of peanut-butter, extra thick and creamy (_a new Skippy product! Released this year!_), came lobbing through the air! A direct hit!
> 
> The controlled descent took a wild turn! Legs were now pinwheeling like a duck's thrashing under the water! There might be a possibility to save it! If they could grab the other strip of silk! If only- Wait! They were about to-oh no!
> 
> @txjennah PE crashed into @Dothracki PE, who had been staring at the uncovered ankles like the pervert they were. The collision was so high speed that both died on contact!
> 
> A flurry of medical personnel swarmed the scene, slipping on nut-butters and nut-oils and other products, pushing bodies out of the way. In the disturbance, convention staff made the decision to close down the discotech and force everyone back to their hotel rooms for the night.
> 
> The group met up at a gyro cart outside, somehow getting in front of a majority of the other con-goers, and were getting extra white sauce on their meat platters, when-
> 
> "Oh hey guys," said @jean15paul_PE, "Line to the bathroom was a little longer than expected."
> 
> Final vote:
> x3 @txjennah PE (vhab, Duran)
> x3 @RBHeadge PE (doth, eye, txj)
> x1 @beccabun PE (RBH)
> x1 @squaretaper LIT AF PE (MP)
> 
> RPS for @txjennah PE and @RBHeadge PE. @txjennah PE did not send RPS, auto-die.
> 
> @Dothracki PE was killed by the mafia.
> 
> Next morning deliberation showed that count was erroneous due to call time (voting was completed past 9PM EST). To even the score, a previous night killed player was revived randomly. @jean15paul_PE was revived.
> 
> Remaining players before night kill: @vhab49_PE, @EyehatethePEexam PE, @MadamPirate PE, @beccabun PE, @DuranDuran, @squaretaper LIT AF PE, @RBHeadge PE, @jean15paul_PE


I think this was my fav post of this round.... I imagined this ultimate discotech so clearly that now I want to go to a nut convention and throw peanut butter around  Great story and modding @JayKay PE don't be hard on yourself....


----------



## txjennah PE

JayKay PE said:


> *OFFICIAL MOD POST*
> 
> With the way the new board operates, posts within an hour of posting do not have a time stamp, they have 'minutes ago'. This occurred last night when I was unable to call time at exactly 9pm (due to dinner) and when I opened up EB on my phone at 9:13PM, I scrolled a bit and saw @beccabun PE's vote. I didn't check the time stamp because it was already late, so I started writing the updated voting to just finish the lynching. When I scrolled back up, I hadn't realized that the page had 'refreshed' to the time I was writing the post (9:18PM EST), not when I had first seen it at 9:13PM EST. So when I saw '15 minutes ago' I thought that was in relation to the original time I had opened the page on my phone.
> 
> This is my bad. I should have, as mod, called time at 9PM EST and confirmed votes that occurred near that time. This is a 'thing' that does happen during non-PM mafia rounds, where people rapid change votes, and I was unprepared and made a bad call. Unfortunately, the voting ended in a draw requiring RPS, and @txjennah PE did not reply in time and was killed. I cannot penalize @RBHeadge PE because they did respond to the RPS and avoided being killed.
> 
> I cannot revive a day kill player, due to their roles being revealed after death. As a way to 'even' the game, since the official score would have resulted in @RBHeadge PE being lynched and @txjennah PE staying alive, is to revive a past night kill. Night kills do not have their roles revealed, except knowing they are non-mafia, so there is a possibility they could be the sleeper mafia as that agent has not been triggered yet. I feel like this doesn't give the townies a super better advantage, but it does make up for one of their own being removed from play erroneously.
> 
> Randomizer Result:
> 
> View attachment 21822
> 
> @jean15paul_PE has been reintroduced to the game.
> 
> Remaining players before night kill: @vhab49_PE, @EyehatethePEexam PE, @MadamPirate PE, @Dothracki PE, @beccabun PE, @DuranDuran, @squaretaper LIT AF PE, @RBHeadge PE, @jean15paul_PE
> 
> I am sorry for sucking for being mod.


You don't suck! It's a lot to keep track of.


----------



## txjennah PE

beccabun PE said:


> oh idk man I just used the same spinner wheel I used last time, it even had the names from the last round when I used it (no clue what round that was, but it had lycee and salty so it was definitely a few rounds ago). I think the only thing I changed other than the names was the color scheme. Plus, it was a first day vote, and I never have enough info on day one to do anything except randomly vote anyway.
> 
> I voted for txj two days in a row to see if they did their "gif" defense that they've pulled a few times when they're maf. It was a long shot, but without PMs to get info, I figured it was worth a shot. Like you, I should have stuck with my gut yesterday.
> 
> I hope I'm not over explaining myself....
> 
> Anyway @JayKay PE I vote for @RBHeadge PE


----------



## txjennah PE

And I really appreciate @JayKay PE reaching out to me last night to let me know about RPS. I was trying to wrap up a deadline for a writing class and didn't check my phone until too late.

@beccabun PE 



Ok, back to being a ghost


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

@JayKay PE I vote for @RBHeadge PE because groupthink.


----------



## beccabun PE

txjennah PE said:


> @beccabun PE
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, back to being a ghost



I know I know I'm the woooooorst I promise next time I'll listen to my gut or JUST LOOK AT THE CLOCK


----------



## RBHeadge PE




----------



## RBHeadge PE




----------



## RBHeadge PE

Triple


----------



## NikR_PE

Haha @RBHeadge PE trying combinations to activate the sleeper mafia. Its like the mafia don has alzeimers


----------



## RBHeadge PE




----------



## DLD PE

I think I know what the trigger is, but I'm not going attempt it obviously.


----------



## NikR_PE

Oh no.... triggered


----------



## MadamPirate PE

... spam?


----------



## DLD PE




----------



## Dothracki PE

updating for yesterday's record


----------



## JayKay PE

DuranDuran said:


> I think I know what the trigger is, but I'm not going attempt it obviously.


I reeeeeeally don't think you do


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

@BlueBlueprint_PE Here have a sad potato.


----------



## NikR_PE

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> @BlueBlueprint_PE Here have a sad potato.


Why do you beat hear @Square?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

NikR_PE said:


> Why do you beat hear @Square?


I know, I'm the worst.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Wait what!?!? I'm undead??? 

And I missed @txjennah PE performance because I was in the bathroom???


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

@JayKay PE I vote for @RBHeadge PE


----------



## NikR_PE




----------



## DLD PE

Is the sleeper awake?


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Dothracki PE said:


> Well good game town. But there is still a chance for us I guess? I'm likely to be night killed as the biggest threat to the mafia right now so I might as well come out and say that I am the cop. Here is what I know.
> 
> @MadamPirate PE and @DuranDuran are confirmed townies. At least they were at the time that they were investigated.
> 
> @RBHeadge PE is a confirmed mafia. I didn't come forward with this yesterday because I wanted to see how the voting would lie to give the town a better idea of who is who. Otherwise everyone would have just voted the same. So you all really listen to me and vote them out today if the game is still on.
> 
> Updated reads based on yesterday.
> 
> Definitely Town: @MadamPirate PE, @DuranDuran, @Dothracki PE
> Neutral: @squaretaper LIT AF PE, @EyehatethePEexam PE
> Mafish: @beccabun PE, @vhab49_PE
> Definitely Mafia: @RBHeadge PE
> 
> But I should point out that @beccabun PE's vote was cast at 9:02 PM EST, which is after the voting deadline according to the rules. Maybe we need to clarify this rule moving forward if it will be based on whenever the mod announced the voting deadline in the thread and not the set time.
> 
> Maybe all of this moot point at this stage if the town will be outnumbered at nightkill and the mafia will win.


This is quality work


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> @BlueBlueprint_PE Here have a sad potato.


looks pretty miserable


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

BlueBlueprint_PE said:


> looks pretty miserable


Just her normal state.


----------



## JayKay PE

Current vote:

x6 @RBHeadge PE (duran, becca, MP, RBH..., square, JP)


----------



## JayKay PE

Bedhead cat...


----------



## JayKay PE

Odin is worried about this mafia match


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

I guess it only.makes sense to vote for the known maf. @JayKay PE I vote for @RBHeadge PE .


----------



## JayKay PE

Current vote:

x7 @RBHeadge PE (duran, becca, MP, RBH..., square, JP, vhab)


----------



## JayKay PE

Time


----------



## JayKay PE

@RBHeadge PE was lynched. @RBHeadge PE was mafia (I think you knew).

Remaining players: @vhab49_PE, @EyehatethePEexam PE, @MadamPirate PE, @beccabun PE, @DuranDuran, @squaretaper LIT AF PE, and @jean15paul_PE


----------



## Dothracki PE

Guys. And girls. And they/them.

THERE IS A NUT CONVENTION AT THE BELLAGIO IN 10 DAYS!!!


----------



## DLD PE

@JayKay PE I would like to cast my vote today for @beccabun PE , unless of course if I'm nightkilled, which I'm guessing I will be .


----------



## JayKay PE

Dothracki PE said:


> Guys. And girls. And they/them.
> 
> THERE IS A NUT CONVENTION AT THE BELLAGIO IN 10 DAYS!!!
> 
> View attachment 21834


DID YOU GUYS THINK I WAS MAKING THINGS UP? I TAKE MY RESEARCH SUPER SUPER SERIOUSLY


----------



## JayKay PE

The next day of the convention was the last day. Sunday. When the convention starts to wind down. The dealer hall was packed as people tried to get the last bit of merchandise to commemorate them 'being there' during the 75th anniversary. Other people were struggling under large luggage that was stuffed with their costumes. A lone con-goer was outside the convention hall, buying a hotdog at 8:30 in the morning, because time no longer had meaning after the past 72-hours of nonsense. The back of their head was matted with a clump of dried sunflower butter.

While others were attempting to squeeze every last minute of enjoyment out of the convention, a block away at a super ritzy restaurant, something more nefarious was occurring...

"I'm just saying, the PTNPA is leaving a lot of money on the table, and I could make it easier for such gains to become apparent and liquidated in a more...subtle manner." @RBHeadge PE didn't look up from their plate, where a knife cut through an extremely tender piece of meat like butter. "With my help, your organization could easily surpass the worth of INC. We all know their focus is really on dried fruit and not nuts." they scoffed.

The others at the table shifted restlessly. They were aware that their standing needed to be bolstered, especially with their joint collaboration with Specialty Food and their upcoming presence at the Fancy Food Show. International players needed to start coming into play, but you needed a deep pocket to get the larger companies involved, especially to distract the Spaniards from their Jamón ibérico import monopoly.

A nearby waiter swept in, removing the plates with practiced ease, while another filled glasses with an in-house produced nocino. Without a whisper of sound, a team of waitresses placed the desserts in front of the table occupants, the ultra-exclusive new product that was only available to those who paid _and_ had the inside track for nut products. The super-secret macadamia, peanut butter, chocolate cheesecake.

Though diminutive in stature, this was a cheesecake that had years of research pumped into it by the brightest of the nut professionals on the payroll roster. The cheesecake did have chocolate, yes, but the nuts were the highlight. The density of the cake meant you could build a flavor profile that was more complex than that of wine as well as a sprawling ranch (as long as the temperature wasn't too hot). This also meant that mixing and preparing this dessert required a team of chefs due to the mixers overheating and often failing one after another, with the chefs scrambling to replace the mixers ala a F1 pit crew.

The cheesecake had been tested before, numerous NDAs could attest to this under oath, but it had never been presented in all its glory as a full slice.

@RBHeadge PE was that important in the nut industry.

A single bit was taken. Then another. And another. Soon, the fork scraped uncharacteristically loud against the plate ware. One of the diners slid their plate towards @RBHeadge PE, giving a nonchalant shrug at the look sent their way while taking a small sip of their apéritif.

Another slice was slid in front of the Machiavellian character. Then another. And another. That was 5 slices. @RBHeadge PE was visibly sweating as the forkful traveled towards their mouth. It was like they couldn't stop eating the dessert. An addiction of peanut butter and macadamia overwhelming the senses and coating their teeth with a gritty texture, their throat with an oily residue, and their stomach with a capacity well over its max.

A sixth slice was pushed towards them by the sole female executive, who had eaten nothing during the entire meeting but had drunk over nine Disaronno Velvet espresso martinis. Her lacquered nail caught the lighting for a moment, distracting @RBHeadge PE, before they pulled the last slice towards themselves and began to ate.

The stomach can only hold so much, maybe 3 liters. This had been a very long, very robust meal for @RBHeadge PE, who was still running on the high of closing a deal worth billions. This cheesecake...had been manufactured for a specific reason. A single reason. A reason why it would never be released to the public and would continue to be tinkered with.

@RBHeadge PE gave a grunt during one of the bites, unaware of his stomach rupturing in two locations, creating lesions that would be measured to be 15cm and 8cm when he was discovered many days later. Through the pain, he took another bite, laboriously swallowing, wishing his gag reflex would kick in, but his throat now felt numb as the cheesecake continued to be devoured. Another bite was completed before the rupture of their stomach, combined with a windpipe blocked by gooey cake, finally resulted in death.

Death by cheesecake had never been so literal, but everyone knew you didn't mess with the nut business. It was too sticky.

A gasp from the nearby window alerted the table of @MadamPirate PE outside the restaurant, who had been looking for @RBHeadge PE because they had been saving a premier nut print for them. It was unfortunate for them. Wrong place. Wrong time.

One of the executives waved their hand before turning to the other to discuss the golf league they were starting with Kelloggs to maybe get booth space at their next festival, and maybe more peanuts in their Crunchy Nut cereal.

@MadamPirate PE was made to disappear.

Final vote:

x7 @RBHeadge PE (duran, becca, MP, RBH..., square, JP, vhab)

@RBHeadge PE was lynched by nefarious nut executives. @RBHeadge PE was mafia.

@MadamPirate PE was killed by the mafia.

Remaining players: @vhab49_PE, @EyehatethePEexam PE, @beccabun PE, @DuranDuran, @squaretaper LIT AF PE, and @jean15paul_PE


----------



## JayKay PE

I have no idea what I'm doing, but if I disappear it's because I've angered the nut business


----------



## JayKay PE

TRRRRRRRRRIPLE POST


----------



## beccabun PE

@JayKay PE that was some VERY good writing


----------



## JayKay PE

Current vote:

x1 @beccabun PE (duran)


----------



## beccabun PE

DuranDuran said:


> @JayKay PE I would like to cast my vote today for @beccabun PE , unless of course if I'm nightkilled, which I'm guessing I will be .


Okay hold up. I know that I made a HUGE mistake the other night when I switched my vote. But that's exactly why I'm NOT mafia. If I were, I would have let my vote for RBH hold, he would have been voted out, and I could have stayed under the radar. But just like you, I got convinced by his post, plus the fact that you changed your vote made me think that you knew something. Obviously, that wasn't the case.

I know I haven't played a good game this round, but the town can still win this.


----------



## txjennah PE

I'm dead so I'm not going to contribute anything other than @beccabun PE 's tagline is "sneaky mofo" soooooo.........


----------



## txjennah PE

Also, I very nearly changed my vote from RB to Duran at the last minute, but then edited my post saying that it was too suspicious to change at the last minute.

I invite readers to take a look to see the actions that transpired after I made that post.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

And I only voted for @txjennah PE as a placeholder, then everyone piled on them.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

@JayKay PE I cast a vote for @vhab49_PE


----------



## JayKay PE

Current vote:

x1 @beccabun PE (duran)
x1 @vhab49_PE (JP)


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

@jp I'm a townie!


----------



## DLD PE

vhab49_PE said:


> @jp I'm a townie!


I agree.


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

I was on a project all day yesterday and missed my vote. @JayKay PE I vote for @beccabun PE because I don't want to vote for myself and a better suspect has not revealed themselves.


----------



## RBHeadge PE




----------



## JayKay PE

Current vote:

x2 @beccabun PE (duran, eyeh8)
x1 @vhab49_PE (JP)


----------



## DLD PE

RBHeadge PE said:


>


Go back to sleep.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

DuranDuran said:


> I agree.


@DuranDuran why do you agree that @vhab49_PE is a townie?

I'm just going off of @Dothracki PE 's analysis.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Actually, go ahead and vote for me. I feel like I'm going to die anyway. Must be time for more drugs.


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

vhab49_PE said:


> Actually, go ahead and vote for me. I feel like I'm going to die anyway. Must be time for more drugs.


Wasn't that Reagan's campaign slogan in '84?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

vhab49_PE said:


> Must be time for more drugs.


I'm...listening.


----------



## beccabun PE

With the exception of the last round, if @vhab says they're a townie, they're a townie.

@JayKay PE I vote for @EyehatethePEexam PE I feel like they've been too quiet.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> I'm...listening.


Currently rocking the orange DayQuil. That stuff is nasty. Much prefer the red NyQuil.


----------



## JayKay PE

Current vote:

x2 @beccabun PE (duran, eyeh8)
x1 @vhab49_PE (JP)
x1 @EyehatethePEexam PE (becca)


----------



## JayKay PE

Super old lady here. I’m going to bed early since I def feel like something is brewing. Vote closes at 9pm for lynching. We will resume play on Monday. I will tally any additional votes/changes tomorrow morning and post the update.

Night!


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> @DuranDuran why do you agree that @vhab49_PE is a townie?
> 
> I'm just going off of @Dothracki PE 's analysis.


@DuranDuran I'm hoping that you'll enlighten me?


----------



## beccabun PE

Can someone please either seal my fate or vote with me on eye? I don’t want to change my vote to vhab to save my own skin when I’m pretty sure they aren’t mafia


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Fine, @JayKay PE I'll vote for @EyehatethePEexam PE. 7:56 pm central.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

@beccabun PE better be a damn townie.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Ugh. @JayKay PE I change my vote to @beccabun PE 5 minutes late.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Now I feel very strongly that @beccabun PE and @vhab49_PE are both mafia


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> Now I feel very strongly that @beccabun PE and @vhab49_PE are both mafia


VHab is very much townie. But again, not gonna argue about it. Kill me if you gotta.


----------



## DLD PE

Prediction:

@vhab49_PE loses tie-breaker to @beccabun PE . Mafia wins. @beccabun PE and @jean15paul_PE are the remaining mafs  lol.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

DuranDuran said:


> Prediction:
> 
> @vhab49_PE loses tie-breaker to @beccabun PE . Mafia wins. @beccabun PE and @jean15paul_PE are the remaining mafs  lol.


I was night killed by the mafia. #confirmed townie

I guess it's possible that I'm the sleeper, but I'm not.
.... Or it hasn't been activated yet


----------



## DLD PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> I was night killed by the mafia. #confirmed townie
> 
> I guess it's possible that I'm the sleeper, but I'm not.
> .... Or it hasn't been activated yet


Dang, this shows how much I've been paying attention. Sorry sir!  ......brain fried.


----------



## beccabun PE

JayKay PE said:


> Bedhead cat...
> 
> View attachment 21832


@JayKay PE if I survive the RPS, I’m going for @JayKay PE because pet pics are sus


----------



## JayKay PE

Final vote:

x2 @beccabun PE (duran, eyeh8)
x1 @vhab49_PE (JP)
x2 @EyehatethePEexam PE (becca, vhab)


----------



## JayKay PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> Ugh. @JayKay PE I change my vote to @beccabun PE 5 minutes late.


Vote does not count, time at 9pm. Your vote @9:06pm will be counted on Monday.


----------



## JayKay PE

Due to it being the weekend, RPS deferred to random picker:




@EyehatethePEexam PE was lynched by the peanut gallery. @EyehatethePEexam PE was a normal townie.

Remaining players: @vhab49_PE, @beccabun PE, @DuranDuran, @squaretaper LIT AF PE, and @jean15paul_PE


----------



## JayKay PE

Don't be '' @me @jean15paul_PE! NOT MY FAULT.


----------



## DLD PE

@JayKay PE I vote for @beccabun PE again. Square is the other maf.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

DuranDuran said:


> @JayKay PE I vote for @beccabun PE again. Square is the other maf.


And remind me how we know this?
I am about as trusting of you as you are of me.


----------



## JayKay PE

Super quick write-up since I got wailed at work

---

With their numbers dwindling, as well as their wallet contents, it was time for the convention goers to begin packing up after they finally left the convention hall. Some people were catching flights, so they were a bit more hurried in cleaning out their rooms. Others, who had opted to stay an additional day, looked on in bemusement and began planning on where they were going to dinner that evening. With less than a handful of what they started with, dinner would be much easier to reserve than earlier in the convention.

When @EyehatethePEexam PE didn't show up to lunch, nobody expressed outright alarm. I mean, it was highly probable that they had grabbed one of the earlier flights around 2PM and were actually going to attempt to go to work the following day, and thus were most likely cleaning their room of all personal affects like a whirlwind. Later in the afternoon, when a call went directly to voicemail, they shrugged: they were most likely on their flight and in airplane mode. So when dinner came around, and @EyehatethePEexam PE wasn't present, nobody thought anything of it.

They laughed, they drank, they discussed the various nut-items that had been purchased that would be sure to impress the people back home. Some had learned of upcoming industry patterns that would help their business. Others were just happy to experience all the nutting that happened throughout the weekend. A small percentage wondered where some of their party went, having not checked the news articles the whole weekend, but were easily pulled back into conversation when it turned into non-GMO nuts vs. organic.

The person who had previously roomed with @EyehatethePEexam PE trudged back to their room. They were one of the people who decided to actually stay for an additional week and explore the city and surrounding area that hosted the convention. As such, they hadn't packed any of their side of the room. So full of peanut butter martinis, they didn't notice the stuffed lugged that was placed neatly next to the door or the pair of sneakers that definitely weren't theirs (@EyehatethePEexam PE's footwear trended towards Crocs and their's...did not).

They stumbled into the bathroom, removed their contacts, and slumped onto the toilet for their nightly 25-minute 'I'm totally not on the toilet while on my phone, but this reddit article is super interesting' session. Closing a thread about turtle physiology, who knew shell growth was so detailed, they reached back to grab toilet paper only to find the roll missing. Grunting, because it was definitely there this morning and a new roll had been replaced by housekeeping, they twisted only to find the roll placed precariously on the edge of the tub.

Pulling back the shower curtain with an angry grunt, how dare it move the roll, they felt their bottom fall out (literally) at the bloated body of @EyehatethePEexam PE in the half-full bathtub. Their mouth gaped outrageously around the oversized peanut candy log (one of the special buys on the last day of the convention), with toilet paper shoved in any gaps to keep the candy wedged into place. Their eyes stared vacantly up at the basic tile design.

Their roommate had never wiped and flushed as quick as they had then. They did not wash their hands in their haste. Gross.

In another room in the hotel, @DuranDuran hummed idly to themselves as the re-packed their bag for the 14th time. They wanted to make sure everything fit, but was easily accessible, during their early morning flight. They had discovered some corporate espionage and were ready to report to their boss, obviously in person, which required them to be super subtle about things. They were so focused on their peanut butter squeeze jar (was this a gel? Would TSA confiscate this? They were able to get a PB&J through security last time, so could they call this a deconstructed sandwich?), that they didn't notice the shady figure coming from behind, only to garrot them with a nylon rope studded with beech nut husks!

Final vote:

x2 @beccabun PE (duran, eyeh8)
x1 @vhab49_PE (JP)
x2 @EyehatethePEexam PE (becca, vhab)

Due to tie between @beccabun PE and @EyehatethePEexam PE, and it being a long weekend between play, decision was finalized via randomizer circle. @EyehatethePEexam PE lost, 6 to 4 in a 10 round match.

@EyehatethePEexam PE was lynched by the peanut gallery. @EyehatethePEexam PE was a normal townie.

@DuranDuran was killed by the mafia.

Remaining players: @vhab49_PE, @beccabun PE, @squaretaper LIT AF PE, and @jean15paul_PE


----------



## JayKay PE

DuranDuran said:


> @JayKay PE I vote for @beccabun PE again. Square is the other maf.


sorry, you dead, vote no count


----------



## JayKay PE

Current vote:

x1 @beccabun PE (JP, from 9:06PM vote on Friday)


----------



## DLD PE

vhab49_PE said:


> And remind me how we know this?
> I am about as trusting of you as you are of me.


Process of elimination.

Also...


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

DuranDuran said:


> Process of elimination.
> 
> Also...


Ok I trust you now, I guess?


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

@JayKay PE I'm going to vote for @squaretaper LIT AF PE , since we all know if they make it out of round 1 alive, they have a high probability of being Mafia. I might change my mind.


----------



## JayKay PE

Current vote:

x1 @beccabun PE (JP)
x1 @squaretaper LIT AF PE (vhab)


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

JayKay PE said:


> Current vote:
> 
> x1 @beccabun PE (JP)
> x1 @squaretaper LIT AF PE (vhab)


Ok @JayKay PE I vote for @beccabun PE


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Also randomizer hates the town.


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

JayKay PE said:


> Super quick write-up since I got wailed at work
> 
> ---
> 
> With their numbers dwindling, as well as their wallet contents, it was time for the convention goers to begin packing up after they finally left the convention hall. Some people were catching flights, so they were a bit more hurried in cleaning out their rooms. Others, who had opted to stay an additional day, looked on in bemusement and began planning on where they were going to dinner that evening. With less than a handful of what they started with, dinner would be much easier to reserve than earlier in the convention.
> 
> When @EyehatethePEexam PE didn't show up to lunch, nobody expressed outright alarm. I mean, it was highly probable that they had grabbed one of the earlier flights around 2PM and were actually going to attempt to go to work the following day, and thus were most likely cleaning their room of all personal affects like a whirlwind. Later in the afternoon, when a call went directly to voicemail, they shrugged: they were most likely on their flight and in airplane mode. So when dinner came around, and @EyehatethePEexam PE wasn't present, nobody thought anything of it.
> 
> They laughed, they drank, they discussed the various nut-items that had been purchased that would be sure to impress the people back home. Some had learned of upcoming industry patterns that would help their business. Others were just happy to experience all the nutting that happened throughout the weekend. A small percentage wondered where some of their party went, having not checked the news articles the whole weekend, but were easily pulled back into conversation when it turned into non-GMO nuts vs. organic.
> 
> The person who had previously roomed with @EyehatethePEexam PE trudged back to their room. They were one of the people who decided to actually stay for an additional week and explore the city and surrounding area that hosted the convention. As such, they hadn't packed any of their side of the room. So full of peanut butter martinis, they didn't notice the stuffed lugged that was placed neatly next to the door or the pair of sneakers that definitely weren't theirs (@EyehatethePEexam PE's footwear trended towards Crocs and their's...did not).
> 
> They stumbled into the bathroom, removed their contacts, and slumped onto the toilet for their nightly 25-minute 'I'm totally not on the toilet while on my phone, but this reddit article is super interesting' session. Closing a thread about turtle physiology, who knew shell growth was so detailed, they reached back to grab toilet paper only to find the roll missing. Grunting, because it was definitely there this morning and a new roll had been replaced by housekeeping, they twisted only to find the roll placed precariously on the edge of the tub.
> 
> Pulling back the shower curtain with an angry grunt, how dare it move the roll, they felt their bottom fall out (literally) at the bloated body of @EyehatethePEexam PE in the half-full bathtub. Their mouth gaped outrageously around the oversized peanut candy log (one of the special buys on the last day of the convention), with toilet paper shoved in any gaps to keep the candy wedged into place. Their eyes stared vacantly up at the basic tile design.
> 
> Their roommate had never wiped and flushed as quick as they had then. They did not wash their hands in their haste. Gross.
> 
> In another room in the hotel, @DuranDuran hummed idly to themselves as the re-packed their bag for the 14th time. They wanted to make sure everything fit, but was easily accessible, during their early morning flight. They had discovered some corporate espionage and were ready to report to their boss, obviously in person, which required them to be super subtle about things. They were so focused on their peanut butter squeeze jar (was this a gel? Would TSA confiscate this? They were able to get a PB&J through security last time, so could they call this a deconstructed sandwich?), that they didn't notice the shady figure coming from behind, only to garrot them with a nylon rope studded with beech nut husks!
> 
> Final vote:
> 
> x2 @beccabun PE (duran, eyeh8)
> x1 @vhab49_PE (JP)
> x2 @EyehatethePEexam PE (becca, vhab)
> 
> Due to tie between @beccabun PE and @EyehatethePEexam PE, and it being a long weekend between play, decision was finalized via randomizer circle. @EyehatethePEexam PE lost, 6 to 4 in a 10 round match.
> 
> @EyehatethePEexam PE was lynched by the peanut gallery. @EyehatethePEexam PE was a normal townie.
> 
> @DuranDuran was killed by the mafia.
> 
> Remaining players: @vhab49_PE, @beccabun PE, @squaretaper LIT AF PE, and @jean15paul_PE


In this whole write up the only thing I'm upset about is my shoe style being referred to as croc friendly. In my household I am the ONLY person who doesn't have crocs and I complain about everyone else wearing them all the time.


----------



## beccabun PE

@JayKay PE I vote for @jean15paul_PE


----------



## Arapocalypse

Hey there!!! Not related to the ongoing game (sorry for interrupting, hope it's okay to post this): 

Regarding the mafia championship, as we've passed the deadline for sending in a rep and are trying to schedule qualifiers in the next couple days, I was wondering if there was anyone interested in participating for season 8 this year?

You have a slot if you're down, and it would be great to see this community back this year!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

@JayKay PE I vote for @jean15paul_PE due to insufficient pics of Walter.


----------



## JayKay PE

Current vote:

x2 @beccabun PE (JP, vhab)
x2 @jean15paul_PE (becca, square)


----------



## JayKay PE

This is a vote from everyone who has voted. If okay, I can do randomizer for results, or we can wait until 9PM and do RPS.


----------



## JayKay PE

Arapocalypse said:


> Hey there!!! Not related to the ongoing game (sorry for interrupting, hope it's okay to post this):
> 
> Regarding the mafia championship, as we've passed the deadline for sending in a rep and are trying to schedule qualifiers in the next couple days, I was wondering if there was anyone interested in participating for season 8 this year?
> 
> You have a slot if you're down, and it would be great to see this community back this year!!!


Always okay to post. I don't think anyone is volunteering this round. It's a super heavy time commitment, and we play mafia more as a break in the day from work (not as a real competitive game requiring strategy, as noted by our most recent game...). We really appreciate being invited, but I don't think any of us can commit to the schedule.


----------



## beccabun PE

JayKay PE said:


> This is a vote from everyone who has voted. If okay, I can do randomizer for results, or we can wait until 9PM and do RPS.


I'm fine with that


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

I'm down


----------



## JayKay PE

That's 50%


----------



## JayKay PE

Need one more for majority


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

JayKay PE said:


> Need one more for majority


Aye.


----------



## JayKay PE

@jean15paul_PE wins randomizer. @jean15paul_PE is lynched by the townies. @jean15paul_PE was a townie.

Mafia wins.


----------



## JayKay PE

I can do a final write up later today.

Original mafia: @RBHeadge PE, @beccabun PE, and @squaretaper LIT AF PE 

Doctor: @BlueBlueprint_PE 

Cop: @Dothracki PE 

Sleeper mafia: @MadamPirate PE, was not triggered. 

Trigger: "dead" townie/ghost votes for someone


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

JayKay PE said:


> Always okay to post. I don't think anyone is volunteering this round. It's a super heavy time commitment, and we play mafia more as a break in the day from work (not as a real competitive game requiring strategy, as noted by our most recent game...). We really appreciate being invited, but I don't think any of us can commit to the schedule.


@Arapocalypse ^this^


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

JayKay PE said:


> View attachment 21852
> 
> 
> @jean15paul_PE wins randomizer. @jean15paul_PE is lynched by the townies. @jean15paul_PE was a townie.
> 
> Mafia wins.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

jean15paul_PE said:


>


Like I said, randomizer had it in for the town.
Also, vhab was totally townie.


----------



## beccabun PE

Good game everyone! Except for me, who was TERRIBLE. But like most things in my life, I did poorly....






...made bad decisions...




and somehow, through dumb luck, I landed on my feet. 





I highly suggest just voting me out first night next time, since I apparently can't stop being mafia


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

I was on to @beccabun PE. I was kinda frustrated when you survived that town lynch a couple days ago.

I was not suspecting @squaretaper LIT AF PE.

GG all


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

I'm going to go out on a limb and assume that i'm the only player to be killed by the mafia, resurrected by the mod, and then killed by the town all in one game. So that something!

ZOMBIE 4 LIFE
... um. 4 DEATH?
... UN-DEATH?
¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## JayKay PE

vhab49_PE said:


> Like I said, randomizer had it in for the town.
> Also, vhab was totally townie.


First rule of mafia: @vhab49_PE never lies

Second rule of mafia: @vhab49_PE is most likely the cop

Third rule of mafia: @RBHeadge PE shouldn't be trusted, unless they're a townie


----------



## JayKay PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> I'm going to go out on a limb and assume that i'm the only player to be killed by the mafia, resurrected by the mod, and then killed by the town all in one game. So that something!
> 
> ZOMBIE 4 LIFE
> ... um. 4 DEATH?
> ... UN-DEATH?
> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


I was like...the randomizer gives, and the randomizer takes away with JP


----------



## Dothracki PE

Good game mafia! We finally got away from the town domination. I will say the rule change definitely brought back a better game play. I should have known @squaretaper LIT AF PE was the 3rd mafia. And I figured it out later that day that I got killed when @vhab49_PE finally came out and started to help the town, but was obviously dead so couldn't do much. We all make mistakes and I certainly did this round as my first cop round without town PM. Good work to @RBHeadge PE who had all of us fooled at least for most of the game.


----------



## JayKay PE

This is why I loved no PM rounds. Makes people try to be friends. It's where the @tj_PE "are you mafia?" started


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Dothracki PE said:


> I should have known @squaretaper LIT AF PE was the 3rd mafia


For the last time, I'm NOT ma.....oh wait.


----------



## NikR_PE

NikR_PE said:


> I think Becca is sus for setting up RBH too give his vote altering speech.


^this


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

EyehatethePEexam PE said:


> I've changed my mind, @JayKay PE I vote for @RBHeadge PE because they haven't been mafia in a while and I have a gut feeling.


I could see it...I was squinting.


----------



## DLD PE

Good game everyone! I totally enjoyed this round, with the no PMs and it being so close. 

Great writing and thanks for modding @JayKay PE !


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Now I want some artisanal nut butters.


----------



## NikR_PE

Thanks for modding @JayKay PE and for the great storytelling.


----------



## txjennah PE

Great game all! Thanks for modding @JayKay PE 

Ahahahaha @beccabun PE , good job on staying alive. I was frustrated when people weren't voting for you, even after ghostie me was PULLING OUT THE RECEIPTS 

And this is just another game to support my theory that if @squaretaper LIT AF PE survives the first night killing, he's mafia.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

txjennah PE said:


> Great game all! Thanks for modding @JayKay PE
> 
> Ahahahaha @beccabun PE , good job on staying alive. I was frustrated when people weren't voting for you, even after ghostie me was PULLING OUT THE RECEIPTS
> 
> And this is just another game to support my theory that if @squaretaper LIT AF PE survives the first night killing, he's mafia.


I would like to point out that last week I was voting random. I was barely functioning as a human. Otherwise, I might have been more in tune to what was going on. I am sorry I let you all down.


----------



## txjennah PE

vhab49_PE said:


> I would like to point out that last week I was voting random. I was barely functioning as a human. Otherwise, I might have been more in tune to what was going on. I am sorry I let you all down.


Wasn't calling you out @vhab49_PE , I meant it in good fun! I've barely been a functional player for awhile now, I understand! Real life > Mafia


----------



## JayKay PE

I'd be down for another round as mod, with the trigger component and maybe another new role, if people are interested. I prob won't have a fun story, but I forgot how much I liked being mod when there aren't PMs (meaning I get to see where things are going and squeal in delight).


----------



## JayKay PE

And when I say I don't have a fun story...it means I'll prob ask my mom for a theme again and it'll turn into aggressive hummingbird enthusiast take down during a bird watching exhibition.


----------



## JayKay PE

Trrrrrrrrrrrriple post


----------



## DLD PE

JayKay PE said:


> I'd be down for another round as mod, with the trigger component and maybe another new role, if people are interested. I prob won't have a fun story, but I forgot how much I liked being mod when there aren't PMs (meaning I get to see where things are going and squeal in delight).


I'm in for any intestinal @JayKay PE mod round, whatever the story (or not) happens. I approve the non-PMs. I wish you hadn't told us the trigger, that way we might see it unfold the next round. I'm sure you can come up with all kinds of clever triggers though!

I'm sure you enjoyed me figuring @RBHeadge PE was mafia, and then being gullible enough to change my vote after his "Are you willing to risk losing the town based on my principals?" crap or whatever he said BUT I FELL FOR IT!!! Bwaaahahahaaha!    

Maybe next round I'll express all my votes/analysis in per unit, or complex math, since that's all my brain can retain at the moment.


----------



## JayKay PE

DuranDuran said:


> I'm in for any intestinal @JayKay PE mod round, whatever the story (or not) happens. I approve the non-PMs. I wish you hadn't told us the trigger, that way we might see it unfold the next round. I'm sure you can come up with all kinds of clever triggers though!
> 
> I'm sure you enjoyed me figuring @RBHeadge PE was mafia, and then being gullible enough to change my vote after his "Are you willing to risk losing the town based on my principals?" crap or whatever he said BUT I FELL FOR IT!!! Bwaaahahahaaha!
> 
> Maybe next round I'll express all my votes/analysis in per unit, or complex math, since that's all my brain can retain at the moment.


Rule Four of Mafia: If @RBHeadge PE doesn't outright say they're a townie, they're a special character. 

Rule Five of Mafia: It is assumed that @NikR_PE is mafia due to their icon. There is a +85% chance that they are a normal townie.


----------



## NikR_PE

JayKay PE said:


> Rule Five of Mafia: It is assumed that @NikR_PE is mafia due to their icon. There is a +85% chance that they are a normal townie.


And the randomizer always hates me.


----------



## DLD PE

vhab49_PE said:


> Ok I trust you now, I guess?


So glad we've finally reached this phase in our mafia relationship.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

I think it would be... interesting (?) to try a round where there were equal numbers of mafia/townies (or close) and everyone was blind and had to figure out who your fellow townies/mafia were. Not fully fleshed out in my brain, but something along those lines. Maybe more spy v spy than mafia? Maybe each side has an investigator.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

DuranDuran said:


> So glad we've finally reached this phase in our mafia relationship.


That trust was specifically reserved for that round. Don't get cozy.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

JayKay PE said:


> Rule Four of Mafia: If @RBHeadge PE doesn't outright say they're a townie, they're a special character.


I categorically avoid publicly stating my role or alignment regardless. I have to play it ambiguous for the sake of long-term strategy and game mechanics. See below:

1) If I say I'm townie early and everyone accepts and knows it's true then I become an early nightkill target. Result: early game exit.
1a) If I say I'm townie early and everyone accepts and knows it's true then the town is benefited ~80% of the games. Result: game becomes too easy for the townies to win and the mafia tends to lose. Game becomes less fun in the long run for everyone.

2) If I say I'm townie early every game, then the assumption is that if I don't say it then I'm mafia and I get lynched early. Result: early game exit
2a) Following the reasoning above, then if I stay quiet only when mafia, then the mafia is disadvantaged ~20% of the games. Result: game becomes too easy for the townies to win and the mafia tends to lose. Game becomes less fun in the long run for everyone.

The result of 1a and 1b is that the town *always* benefits from that playstyle alone - irrespective of anything else I do. Result: the game isn't fun or viable in the long run. 
The mod will need to overcompensate and give advantage to the mafia to ensure game balance. But that risks making it too hard for the town, or games too short especially if things are too unlucky in the town in the first couple days. Result: Result: the game isn't fun or viable in the long run. 

3) If I play it ambiguous then the mafia doesn't try to nightkill me in the early game (for no other reason than to get rid of a 'known' townie). They can use the ambiguity to their advantage try to make me look maf as a strategy. Result: I get to play into the mid-game, and neither the town or maf get an unwarranted advantage. 
3a) If I play it ambiguous every game, and prove my townieness through gameplay, then the town knowns not to kneejerk into the silence=maf fallacy and vote me out immediately. Result: The town _gives_ me a few days to prove my worth. I get a few days to observe and play to my strength in the mid-game through end-game. In the long run, this doesn't benefit the town or mafia too much. Especially since anyone, including eliminated players can comment and speculate in the thread.
3b) This strategy requires accepting occasional mislynches will occur as a price to pay for playing it ambiguous. It feels like every 6 months or so I need to get lynched just as a reminder to the town that silence=/=mafia. Mislynches are a natural consequence of the mafia utilizing my ambiguity as a strategy. 
3c) The ambiguous strategy means that I get nightkilled during the later midphase of the game. Usually a day or so after I _prove_ my alignment through actions and contributions. 
3c1) I legitimately despise the silence=maf fallacy. My pushback this round was based only on that. It wasn't planned and I didn't think my post would actually change any minds. And you should expect me to get annoyed by it in the future too. I will totally accept a few mislynches in a row just to drive the point home - regardless of the cost to the town. Recall that, out of spite, I don't provide analysis to the town as a lynched townie ghost; and I liberally use the word 'dumbass' for the rest of the round.

I personally prefer the midphase of the game. The early game it too blind, and the endgame is just playing out the script. I don't care about surviving the game, so much as I like figuring out the mystery and formulating strategy and tactics.


----------



## JayKay PE

vhab49_PE said:


> I think it would be... interesting (?) to try a round where there were equal numbers of mafia/townies (or close) and everyone was blind and had to figure out who your fellow townies/mafia were. Not fully fleshed out in my brain, but something along those lines. Maybe more spy v spy than mafia? Maybe each side has an investigator.


Oooooo, I could do that. No PMs. Only PMs with the 'investigators'.


----------



## JayKay PE

O hey. There is a @RBHeadge PE analytical block of text. My favorite.

Normal jk response: ignore and vote for @RBHeadge PE because they're prob maf.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

vhab49_PE said:


> I think it would be... interesting (?) to try a round where there were equal numbers of mafia/townies (or close) and everyone was blind and had to figure out who your fellow townies/mafia were. Not fully fleshed out in my brain, but something along those lines. Maybe more spy v spy than mafia? Maybe each side has an investigator.


I'd love a game like this! I think I saw some rules floating around for gameplay like that. I think some versions had more than two teams.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

JayKay PE said:


> O hey. There is a @RBHeadge PE analytical block of text. My favorite.
> 
> Normal jk response: ignore and vote for @RBHeadge PE because they're prob maf.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> I categorically avoid publicly stating my role or alignment regardless. I have to play it ambiguous for the sake of long-term strategy and game mechanics. See below:
> 
> 1) If I say I'm townie early and everyone accepts and knows it's true then I become an early nightkill target. Result: early game exit.
> 1a) If I say I'm townie early and everyone accepts and knows it's true then the town is benefited ~80% of the games. Result: game becomes too easy for the townies to win and the mafia tends to lose. Game becomes less fun in the long run for everyone.
> 
> 2) If I say I'm townie early every game, then the assumption is that if I don't say it then I'm mafia and I get lynched early. Result: early game exit
> 2a) Following the reasoning above, then if I stay quiet only when mafia, then the mafia is disadvantaged ~20% of the games. Result: game becomes too easy for the townies to win and the mafia tends to lose. Game becomes less fun in the long run for everyone.
> 
> The result of 1a and 1b is that the town *always* benefits from that playstyle alone - irrespective of anything else I do. Result: the game isn't fun or viable in the long run.
> The mod will need to overcompensate and give advantage to the mafia to ensure game balance. But that risks making it too hard for the town, or games too short especially if things are too unlucky in the town in the first couple days. Result: Result: the game isn't fun or viable in the long run.
> 
> 3) If I play it ambiguous then the mafia doesn't try to nightkill me in the early game (for no other reason than to get rid of a 'known' townie). They can use the ambiguity to their advantage try to make me look maf as a strategy. Result: I get to play into the mid-game, and neither the town or maf get an unwarranted advantage.
> 3a) If I play it ambiguous every game, and prove my townieness through gameplay, then the town knowns not to kneejerk into the silence=maf fallacy and vote me out immediately. Result: The town _gives_ me a few days to prove my worth. I get a few days to observe and play to my strength in the mid-game through end-game. In the long run, this doesn't benefit the town or mafia too much. Especially since anyone, including eliminated players can comment and speculate in the thread.
> 3b) This strategy requires accepting occasional mislynches will occur as a price to pay for playing it ambiguous. It feels like every 6 months or so I need to get lynched just as a reminder to the town that silence=/=mafia. Mislynches are a natural consequence of the mafia utilizing my ambiguity as a strategy.
> 3c) The ambiguous strategy means that I get nightkilled during the later midphase of the game. Usually a day or so after I _prove_ my alignment through actions and contributions.
> 3c1) I legitimately despise the silence=maf fallacy. My pushback this round was based only on that. It wasn't planned and I didn't think my post would actually change any minds. And you should expect me to get annoyed by it in the future too. I will totally accept a few mislynches in a row just to drive the point home - regardless of the cost to the town. Recall that, out of spite, I don't provide analysis to the town as a lynched townie ghost; and I liberally use the word 'dumbass' for the rest of the round.
> 
> I personally prefer the midphase of the game. The early game it too blind, and the endgame is just playing out the script. I don't care about surviving the game, so much as I like figuring out the mystery and formulating strategy and tactics.


Big brain thinking too hard.


If you're a townie say you're a townie
If you're a mafia say you're a townie

K.I.S.S.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

vhab49_PE said:


> I think it would be... interesting (?) to try a round where there were equal numbers of mafia/townies (or close) and everyone was blind and had to figure out who your fellow townies/mafia were. Not fully fleshed out in my brain, but something along those lines. Maybe more spy v spy than mafia? Maybe each side has an investigator.


I was thinking about a game like this. I think I posted about it a LONG time ago.

These were my thoughts based on zero research.


50% town - 50% mafia
no one knows their role
everyone votes for a day kill like normal
everyone votes for a night kill and only the mafia votes are counted
This is actually a headache for the mod because all the votes will be in individual PMs
Maybe the nightkill votes could be public in the main thread as a tool to start figuring out who is mafia, but this puts the mafia at a big disadvantage

I was assuming there would be PMs to have the town cop and the mafia investigator start building coalitions, but then the game simply comes down to who builds a voting block the fastest
So maybe no PMs? That's makes this much harder.


----------



## DLD PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> I categorically avoid publicly stating my role or alignment regardless. I have to play it ambiguous for the sake of long-term strategy and game mechanics. See below:
> 
> 1) If I say I'm townie early and everyone accepts and knows it's true then I become an early nightkill target. Result: early game exit.
> 1a) If I say I'm townie early and everyone accepts and knows it's true then the town is benefited ~80% of the games. Result: game becomes too easy for the townies to win and the mafia tends to lose. Game becomes less fun in the long run for everyone.
> 
> 2) If I say I'm townie early every game, then the assumption is that if I don't say it then I'm mafia and I get lynched early. Result: early game exit
> 2a) Following the reasoning above, then if I stay quiet only when mafia, then the mafia is disadvantaged ~20% of the games. Result: game becomes too easy for the townies to win and the mafia tends to lose. Game becomes less fun in the long run for everyone.
> 
> The result of 1a and 1b is that the town *always* benefits from that playstyle alone - irrespective of anything else I do. Result: the game isn't fun or viable in the long run.
> The mod will need to overcompensate and give advantage to the mafia to ensure game balance. But that risks making it too hard for the town, or games too short especially if things are too unlucky in the town in the first couple days. Result: Result: the game isn't fun or viable in the long run.
> 
> 3) If I play it ambiguous then the mafia doesn't try to nightkill me in the early game (for no other reason than to get rid of a 'known' townie). They can use the ambiguity to their advantage try to make me look maf as a strategy. Result: I get to play into the mid-game, and neither the town or maf get an unwarranted advantage.
> 3a) If I play it ambiguous every game, and prove my townieness through gameplay, then the town knowns not to kneejerk into the silence=maf fallacy and vote me out immediately. Result: The town _gives_ me a few days to prove my worth. I get a few days to observe and play to my strength in the mid-game through end-game. In the long run, this doesn't benefit the town or mafia too much. Especially since anyone, including eliminated players can comment and speculate in the thread.
> 3b) This strategy requires accepting occasional mislynches will occur as a price to pay for playing it ambiguous. It feels like every 6 months or so I need to get lynched just as a reminder to the town that silence=/=mafia. Mislynches are a natural consequence of the mafia utilizing my ambiguity as a strategy.
> 3c) The ambiguous strategy means that I get nightkilled during the later midphase of the game. Usually a day or so after I _prove_ my alignment through actions and contributions.
> 3c1) I legitimately despise the silence=maf fallacy. My pushback this round was based only on that. It wasn't planned and I didn't think my post would actually change any minds. And you should expect me to get annoyed by it in the future too. I will totally accept a few mislynches in a row just to drive the point home - regardless of the cost to the town. Recall that, out of spite, I don't provide analysis to the town as a lynched townie ghost; and I liberally use the word 'dumbass' for the rest of the round.
> 
> I personally prefer the midphase of the game. The early game it too blind, and the endgame is just playing out the script. I don't care about surviving the game, so much as I like figuring out the mystery and formulating strategy and tactics.


I read 1a), then 2), then 3c1), then back to 1), then 3) and then 2a)....and I get 1pu (per-unit for those not familiar).

I think we should go back to basics:


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

txjennah PE said:


> And this is just another game to support my theory that if @squaretaper LIT AF PE survives the first night killing, he's mafia.


ORRRR, a special character. ORRRRR a regular townie (it has happened!!!).


----------



## Dothracki PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> I was thinking about a game like this. I think I posted about it a LONG time ago.
> 
> These were my thoughts based on zero research.
> 
> 
> 50% town - 50% mafia
> no one knows their role
> everyone votes for a day kill like normal
> everyone votes for a night kill and only the mafia votes are counted
> This is actually a headache for the mod because all the votes will be in individual PMs
> Maybe the nightkill votes could be public in the main thread as a tool to start figuring out who is mafia, but this puts the mafia at a big disadvantage
> 
> I was assuming there would be PMs to have the town cop and the mafia investigator start building coalitions, but then the game simply comes doesn to who builds a voting block the fastest
> So maybe no PMs? That's makes this much harder.


If I were mod in that situation I would probably figure out someway to automate that with some sort of survey/poll on an external site that wouldn't let users see the responses. Maybe something that is a paid program but just an idea instead of 12+ individual PMs.


----------



## DLD PE

I'm just going to use a randomizer from now on....and remove @NikR_PE before I spin the wheel.


----------



## beccabun PE

DuranDuran said:


> I'm just going to use a randomizer from now on....and remove @NikR_PE before I spin the wheel.


Or remove Nik's name and put mine in twice since I'm always maf


----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ

I am in for any game as long as I get to play or may be we can create a special character called "Audience" and I can always be that...  ....I never get to be mafia but still get lynched the first day itself I mean howwww.....


----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ

I always wonder how everyone trust Becca over and over but not me lol  that shows she is a good mafia player


----------



## txjennah PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> <cut>


I've been trying to play that way as well this year, which is why I stopped answering "Are you maf" questions from people. Why does it matter if I answer those questions or not? It's so easy to lie and say I'm townie if I'm maf.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

DuranDuran said:


> I read 1a), then 2), then 3c1), then back to 1), then 3) and then 2a)....and I get 1pu (per-unit for those not familiar).
> 
> I think we should go back to basics:
> 
> View attachment 21857


A insta-classic.

Do you have that post bookmarked?

I have trouble finding it.


----------



## JayKay PE

txjennah PE said:


> I've been trying to play that way as well this year, which is why I stopped answering "Are you maf" questions from people. Why does it matter if I answer those questions or not? It's so easy to lie and say I'm townie if I'm maf.


*squintiest of eyes*


----------



## DLD PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> A insta-classic.
> 
> Do you have that post bookmarked?
> 
> I have trouble finding it.


It's on page 140 (took me a while to find it again). You posted it again on page 204, and at some point I took a screen shot of it. I saved it in case a new player came along and asked how to detect mafia.


----------



## JayKay PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> I was thinking about a game like this. I think I posted about it a LONG time ago.
> 
> These were my thoughts based on zero research.
> 
> 
> 50% town - 50% mafia
> no one knows their role
> everyone votes for a day kill like normal
> everyone votes for a night kill and only the mafia votes are counted
> This is actually a headache for the mod because all the votes will be in individual PMs
> Maybe the nightkill votes could be public in the main thread as a tool to start figuring out who is mafia, but this puts the mafia at a big disadvantage
> 
> I was assuming there would be PMs to have the town cop and the mafia investigator start building coalitions, but then the game simply comes doesn to who builds a voting block the fastest
> So maybe no PMs? That's makes this much harder.


This would def be a longer game/prob go for a week or two depending on this:

50/50 mafia and town split.
Every person playing gets a PM with their role. A little more difficult for the mod, but would make it easier in the end game.
Day lynch = everyone votes like normal.
Night kill = all the mafia vote, but they're all in separate PMs, so the 'blind majority' is who gets killed. If there is a tie, nobody dies during the night. This could potentially drag the game out in the beginning.
Mafia and townies have an 'investigator' to identify if someone is 'the same'.
There are two doctors, one for each side, but they don't know who is mafia or townie either. So you might have a mafia doctor saving a townie.
No PMs, because let's make it spicy.


----------



## JayKay PE

txjennah PE said:


> I've been trying to play that way as well this year, which is why I stopped answering "Are you maf" questions from people. Why does it matter if I answer those questions or not? It's so easy to lie and say I'm townie if I'm maf.


Txj has animal in avatar -> prob maf


----------



## JayKay PE

TRRRRRRRRRIPLE POST


----------



## JayKay PE

Anyone posting animal pictures during a round = mafia


----------



## JayKay PE

Anyone posting animal pictures in general on EB = mafia


----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ

JayKay PE said:


> This would def be a longer game/prob go for a week or two depending on this:
> 
> 50/50 mafia and town split.
> Every person playing gets a PM with their role. A little more difficult for the mod, but would make it easier in the end game.
> Day lynch = everyone votes like normal.
> Night kill = all the mafia vote, but they're all in separate PMs, so the 'blind majority' is who gets killed. If there is a tie, nobody dies during the night. This could potentially drag the game out in the beginning.
> Mafia and townies have an 'investigator' to identify if someone is 'the same'.
> There are two doctors, one for each side, but they don't know who is mafia or townie either. So you might have a mafia doctor saving a townie.
> No PMs, because let's make it spicy.


this sounds fun .... specially for the Doctor


----------



## JayKay PE

harshaPEAZ said:


> this sounds fun .... specially for the Doctor


Harsha saying they want to be doctor = mafia


----------



## Dothracki PE

harshaPEAZ said:


> I am in for any game as long as I get to play or may be we can create a special character called "Audience" and I can always be that...  ....I never get to be mafia but still get lynched the first day itself I mean howwww.....


Sorry @harshaPEAZ nothing personal, but just a default when we don't know your playing style yet. Eventually you will get there. If we can get some newer players, I'm sure that will change sooner rather than later.


----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ

JayKay PE said:


> Harsha saying they want to be doctor = mafia


Come on that was our little secret don't tell the others.... I don't want to be dead on the first day again...  .....They are not gonna believe me now are they...


----------



## beccabun PE

harshaPEAZ said:


> Come on that was our little secret don't tell the others.... I don't want to be dead on the first day again...  .....They are not gonna believe me now are they...


I promise I won't vote for you on day 1 if you don't vote for me


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

sus


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

harshaPEAZ said:


> Come on that was our little secret don't tell the others.... I don't want to be dead on the first day again...  .....They are not gonna believe me now are they...


It's ok, no one is as useless as me in this game. I'm a total waste of space on maf, but to be fair, I do acknowledge that fact...frequently.


----------



## Dothracki PE

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> It's ok, no one is as useless as me in this game. I'm a total waste of space on maf, but to be fair, I do acknowledge that fact...frequently.


Of course not! We always need mafia players of every kind.


----------



## DLD PE

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> It's ok, no one is as useless as me in this game. I'm a total waste of space on maf, but to be fair, I do acknowledge that fact...frequently.


Your team won last round, so obviously not useless! However, you're now at the top of the SUS list, along with Becca, RBH...and everyone else.


----------



## beccabun PE

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> It's ok, no one is as useless as me in this game. I'm a total waste of space on maf, but to be fair, I do acknowledge that fact...frequently.


I'm pretty sure the last two rounds that the mafia won you were maf so clearly not


----------



## JayKay PE

beccabun PE said:


> I'm pretty sure the last two rounds that the mafia won you were maf so clearly not


Yeah. But did @squaretaper LIT AF PE actually do anything except kinda stand there with a confused look on their face?


----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ

beccabun PE said:


> I'm pretty sure the last two rounds that the mafia won you were maf so clearly not


Same goes for you ... SUS FOR LIFE


----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ

By the way off topic... I am working with an existing CCP and wondering if anyone has an idea of the pressure rating for Concrete cylinder pipe.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

I would guess that there are many factors that go into that determination. But I don't pipe, only beam.


----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ

vhab49_PE said:


> I would guess that there are many factors that go into that determination. But I don't pipe, only beam.


Beams are hard how do you do those....  after studying those in PE I am like kudos to those who are into structural....


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

harshaPEAZ said:


> Beams are hard how do you do those....  after studying those in PE I am like kudos to those who are into structural....


Concrete, I really don't do them. Steel is where its at - except right now, steel is expensive and hard to get.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

JayKay PE said:


> Yeah. But did @squaretaper LIT AF PE actually do anything except kinda stand there with a confused look on their face?


Shhh... don’t tell the secret! My playing style is “ignorant but happy.”


----------



## JayKay PE

vhab49_PE said:


> I would guess that there are many factors that go into that determination. But I don't pipe, only beam.


But but...structural PVC pipe is the new wave of the future!!!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

The exchange above just reminds me how little _real_ engineering I know and practice.


----------



## DLD PE

JayKay PE said:


> But but...structural PVC pipe is the new wave of the future!!!


And useful! Something we can run our feeders through


----------



## JayKay PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> The exchange above just reminds me how little _real_ engineering I know and practice.


...structural PVC is not the wave of the future. I just like pulling @vhab49_PE's leg.


----------



## DLD PE

JayKay PE said:


> ...structural PVC is not the wave of the future. I just like pulling @vhab49_PE's leg.


 Dang, and I was really hoping to put a dent in the conduit hanger industry.


----------



## JayKay PE

OKAY.

NEXT ROUND OF MAFIA STARTING MONDAY.

THEME: I'LL FIGURE IT OUT

NEW THINGS: Will attempt a 50:50 mafia and townie split with no PMs for players (only PMs will be between mod and the players). Potential rules below, I will try to rough out a more concrete rule thing this weekend. 

50/50 mafia and town split.
Every person playing gets a PM with their role from the mod. Only PMing 'allowed' is between the players and the moderator, and should only be for the night voting. 
Day lynch = everyone votes like normal.
Night kill = all the mafia vote, but they're all in separate PMs, so the 'blind majority' is who gets killed. If there is a tie, nobody dies during the night. This could potentially drag the game out in the beginning.
Mafia and townies have an 'investigator' to identify if someone is 'the same'.
There are two doctors, one for each side, but they don't know who is mafia or townie either. So you might have a mafia doctor saving a townie. 
Will flesh out more solid rules as I see if one side is too overbalanced. 
If nobody is interested in the above, I suggest another round of mafia with the trigger in place (obviously, a new trigger will be chosen by mod). Who's in?

@DuranDuran, @vhab49_PE, @Dothracki PE, @beccabun PE, @NikR_PE, @harshaPEAZ, @txjennah PE, @squaretaper LIT AF PE, @MadamPirate PE, @RBHeadge PE, @BlueBlueprint_PE, @EyehatethePEexam PE, @ChebyshevII PE, @SaltySteve PE, @jean15paul_PE, @Roarbark, @blybrook PE, @LyceeFruit PE, @civilrobot, @leggo PE, and @chart94 

...did I forget anyone?


----------



## DLD PE

JayKay PE said:


> OKAY.
> 
> NEXT ROUND OF MAFIA STARTING MONDAY.
> 
> THEME: I'LL FIGURE IT OUT
> 
> NEW THINGS: Will attempt a 50:50 mafia and townie split with no PMs for players (only PMs will be between mod and the players). Potential rules below, I will try to rough out a more concrete rule thing this weekend.
> 
> 50/50 mafia and town split.
> Every person playing gets a PM with their role from the mod. Only PMing 'allowed' is between the players and the moderator, and should only be for the night voting.
> Day lynch = everyone votes like normal.
> Night kill = all the mafia vote, but they're all in separate PMs, so the 'blind majority' is who gets killed. If there is a tie, nobody dies during the night. This could potentially drag the game out in the beginning.
> Mafia and townies have an 'investigator' to identify if someone is 'the same'.
> There are two doctors, one for each side, but they don't know who is mafia or townie either. So you might have a mafia doctor saving a townie.
> Will flesh out more solid rules as I see if one side is too overbalanced.
> If nobody is interested in the above, I suggest another round of mafia with the trigger in place (obviously, a new trigger will be chosen by mod). Who's in?
> 
> @DuranDuran, @vhab49_PE, @Dothracki PE, @beccabun PE, @NikR_PE, @harshaPEAZ, @txjennah PE, @squaretaper LIT AF PE, @MadamPirate PE, @RBHeadge PE, @BlueBlueprint_PE, @EyehatethePEexam PE, @ChebyshevII PE, @SaltySteve PE, @jean15paul_PE, @Roarbark, @blybrook PE, @LyceeFruit PE, @civilrobot, @leggo PE, and @chart94
> 
> ...did I forget anyone?


Can you put my name in the middle of the list? I don't like being first or last on the list. It makes people more likely to vote for me.


----------



## Dothracki PE

JayKay PE said:


> ...structural PVC is not the wave of the future. I just like pulling @vhab49_PE's leg.


I prefer legos.


JayKay PE said:


> OKAY.
> 
> NEXT ROUND OF MAFIA STARTING MONDAY.
> 
> THEME: I'LL FIGURE IT OUT
> 
> NEW THINGS: Will attempt a 50:50 mafia and townie split with no PMs for players (only PMs will be between mod and the players). Potential rules below, I will try to rough out a more concrete rule thing this weekend.
> 
> 50/50 mafia and town split.
> Every person playing gets a PM with their role from the mod. Only PMing 'allowed' is between the players and the moderator, and should only be for the night voting.
> Day lynch = everyone votes like normal.
> Night kill = all the mafia vote, but they're all in separate PMs, so the 'blind majority' is who gets killed. If there is a tie, nobody dies during the night. This could potentially drag the game out in the beginning.
> Mafia and townies have an 'investigator' to identify if someone is 'the same'.
> There are two doctors, one for each side, but they don't know who is mafia or townie either. So you might have a mafia doctor saving a townie.
> Will flesh out more solid rules as I see if one side is too overbalanced.
> If nobody is interested in the above, I suggest another round of mafia with the trigger in place (obviously, a new trigger will be chosen by mod). Who's in?
> 
> @DuranDuran, @vhab49_PE, @Dothracki PE, @beccabun PE, @NikR_PE, @harshaPEAZ, @txjennah PE, @squaretaper LIT AF PE, @MadamPirate PE, @RBHeadge PE, @BlueBlueprint_PE, @EyehatethePEexam PE, @ChebyshevII PE, @SaltySteve PE, @jean15paul_PE, @Roarbark, @blybrook PE, @LyceeFruit PE, @civilrobot, @leggo PE, and @chart94
> 
> ...did I forget anyone?


Also in


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

JayKay PE said:


> But but...structural PVC pipe is the new wave of the future!!!


So pipe columns, those I do. But pipe.... with stuff running in them, no.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

DuranDuran said:


> Dang, and I was really hoping to put a dent in the conduit hanger industry.


Structural battery is, though? So there is still hope.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

JayKay PE said:


> OKAY.
> 
> NEXT ROUND OF MAFIA STARTING MONDAY.
> 
> THEME: I'LL FIGURE IT OUT
> 
> NEW THINGS: Will attempt a 50:50 mafia and townie split with no PMs for players (only PMs will be between mod and the players). Potential rules below, I will try to rough out a more concrete rule thing this weekend.
> 
> 50/50 mafia and town split.
> Every person playing gets a PM with their role from the mod. Only PMing 'allowed' is between the players and the moderator, and should only be for the night voting.
> Day lynch = everyone votes like normal.
> Night kill = all the mafia vote, but they're all in separate PMs, so the 'blind majority' is who gets killed. If there is a tie, nobody dies during the night. This could potentially drag the game out in the beginning.
> Mafia and townies have an 'investigator' to identify if someone is 'the same'.
> There are two doctors, one for each side, but they don't know who is mafia or townie either. So you might have a mafia doctor saving a townie.
> Will flesh out more solid rules as I see if one side is too overbalanced.
> If nobody is interested in the above, I suggest another round of mafia with the trigger in place (obviously, a new trigger will be chosen by mod). Who's in?
> 
> @DuranDuran, @vhab49_PE, @Dothracki PE, @beccabun PE, @NikR_PE, @harshaPEAZ, @txjennah PE, @squaretaper LIT AF PE, @MadamPirate PE, @RBHeadge PE, @BlueBlueprint_PE, @EyehatethePEexam PE, @ChebyshevII PE, @SaltySteve PE, @jean15paul_PE, @Roarbark, @blybrook PE, @LyceeFruit PE, @civilrobot, @leggo PE, and @chart94
> 
> ...did I forget anyone?


Sure.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

@JayKay PE, I'm in


----------



## RBHeadge PE

@JayKay PE I'm in.

FYI all, stating this now so it doesn't look sus when it happens: results probably drop next week so I may be a little distracted for a couple days. And I'm going to be off-comms for work stuff next Thursday afternoon.


----------



## djl PE

@JayKay PE I'm in. Won't be worth much but I'm fun sometimes.


----------



## DLD PE

djl said:


> @JayKay PE I'm in. Won't be worth much but I'm fun sometimes.


Oooh a Bammer! 'Bama alum?


----------



## djl PE

DuranDuran said:


> Oooh a Bammer! 'Bama alum?


HOOOWWWWWDYYYYYY Y'AAALLLLLLLLLL
I'm jes a small town feller. Came to the big city for my book lernin.
UAB, actually. They gave me the most money


----------



## DLD PE

djl said:


> HOOOWWWWWDYYYYYY Y'AAALLLLLLLLLL
> I'm jes a small town feller. Came to the big city for my book lernin.
> UAB, actually. They gave me the most money


Good! I'm a Vol.


----------



## djl PE

DuranDuran said:


> Good! I'm a Vol.


Still in that area? It's beautiful up there. 
I grew up a huge bammer but as I've gotten older, have become much less invested in CFB. I'm all in on the Titans nowadays.


----------



## DLD PE

I'm still invested in CFB, but been frustrating obviously the past decade (at least). I root for the Titans, but I'm kind of "new" to being a Titans fan. We've only lived in the area (just south of Nashville) for 5 years, before that Raleigh/Knightdale, but I grew up in Knoxville (parents still live there, so visit often). I used to just root for whomever P Manning played for (Colts/Broncos), but now it's the Titans.


----------



## txjennah PE

@JayKay PE I'm in!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

@JayKay PE count me in!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

DuranDuran said:


> I'm still invested in CFB, but been frustrating obviously the past decade (at least). I root for the Titans, but I'm kind of "new" to being a Titans fan. We've only lived in the area (just south of Nashville) for 5 years, before that Raleigh/Knightdale, but I grew up in Knoxville (parents still live there, so visit often). I used to just root for whomever P Manning played for (Colts/Broncos), but now it's the Titans.


Shit man. Try being a Nebraska fan.


----------



## JayKay PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> @JayKay PE I'm in.
> 
> FYI all, stating this now so it doesn't look sus when it happens: results probably drop next week so I may be a little distracted for a couple days. And I'm going to be off-comms for work stuff next Thursday afternoon.


sus but okay


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

JayKay PE said:


> OKAY.
> 
> NEXT ROUND OF MAFIA STARTING MONDAY.
> 
> THEME: I'LL FIGURE IT OUT
> 
> NEW THINGS: Will attempt a 50:50 mafia and townie split with no PMs for players (only PMs will be between mod and the players). Potential rules below, I will try to rough out a more concrete rule thing this weekend.
> 
> 50/50 mafia and town split.
> Every person playing gets a PM with their role from the mod. Only PMing 'allowed' is between the players and the moderator, and should only be for the night voting.
> Day lynch = everyone votes like normal.
> Night kill = all the mafia vote, but they're all in separate PMs, so the 'blind majority' is who gets killed. If there is a tie, nobody dies during the night. This could potentially drag the game out in the beginning.
> Mafia and townies have an 'investigator' to identify if someone is 'the same'.
> There are two doctors, one for each side, but they don't know who is mafia or townie either. So you might have a mafia doctor saving a townie.
> Will flesh out more solid rules as I see if one side is too overbalanced.
> If nobody is interested in the above, I suggest another round of mafia with the trigger in place (obviously, a new trigger will be chosen by mod). Who's in?
> 
> @DuranDuran, @vhab49_PE, @Dothracki PE, @beccabun PE, @NikR_PE, @harshaPEAZ, @txjennah PE, @squaretaper LIT AF PE, @MadamPirate PE, @RBHeadge PE, @BlueBlueprint_PE, @EyehatethePEexam PE, @ChebyshevII PE, @SaltySteve PE, @jean15paul_PE, @Roarbark, @blybrook PE, @LyceeFruit PE, @civilrobot, @leggo PE, and @chart94
> 
> ...did I forget anyone?


In. Last week in May is looking kinda quiet, all hell breaks loose in June.


----------



## Dothracki PE

DuranDuran said:


> I read 1a), then 2), then 3c1), then back to 1), then 3) and then 2a)....and I get 1pu (per-unit for those not familiar).
> 
> I think we should go back to basics:


Adding to the list

Anyone who is listed first in the mod list of players
Anyone who is listed last in the mod list of players
Anyone who is listed in the mod list of players
Anyone who posts pictures of pets
Anyone who doesn't post pictures of pets
Anyone with animal avatars
Anyone with among us avatars
@squaretaper LIT AF PE is mafia if not dead on day 1


----------



## NikR_PE

In @JayKay PE


----------



## DLD PE

Dothracki PE said:


> Adding to the list
> 
> Anyone who is listed first in the mod list of players
> Anyone who is listed last in the mod list of players
> Anyone who is listed in the mod list of players
> Anyone who posts pictures of pets
> Anyone who doesn't post pictures of pets
> Anyone with animal avatars
> Anyone with among us avatars not wearing a halo.
> @squaretaper LIT AF PE is mafia if not dead on day 1


Fix'd


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

@JayKay PE i'm in. i'll be on vaca part of next week, but I'll try to stay in the loop. Assuming i'm not voted out early!


----------



## blybrook PE

I'm out. Can be a NPC as needed. Headed into the field for about 4 weeks and will be away from the computer from 0600-1900 local every day.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

JayKay PE said:


> Who's in?


The (useless) Square is in! But, ONLY IF I'M NOT MOTHER LOVIN' MAF.


----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ

@JayKay PE I am in but since results are dropping next week as @RBHeadge PE said I might just get depressed and would ask you guys to vote me out ....but hoping for the best ready for this new game!


----------



## DLD PE

harshaPEAZ said:


> @JayKay PE I am in but since results are dropping next week as @RBHeadge PE said I might just get depressed and would ask you guys to vote me out ....but hoping for the best ready for this new game!


Tough it out! We're all rooting for you! In 2019, I started playing mafia with this group and I played my first (or second? don't remember) mafia round in the middle of the SPAM and WTTS threads while waiting for my results. Still remember the date, Dec. 13th when I found out I didn't pass, but still kept on playing the round. This crowd helps me keep going!


----------



## djl PE

DuranDuran said:


> Tough it out! We're all rooting for you! In 2019, I started playing mafia with this group and I played my first (or second? don't remember) mafia round in the middle of the SPAM and WTTS threads while waiting for my results. Still remember the date, Dec. 13th when I found out I didn't pass, but still kept on playing the round. This crowd helps me keep going!


Personally wishing the new round started around now so I could be distracted immediately haha!


----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ

DuranDuran said:


> Tough it out! We're all rooting for you! In 2019, I started playing mafia with this group and I played my first (or second? don't remember) mafia round in the middle of the SPAM and WTTS threads while waiting for my results. Still remember the date, Dec. 13th when I found out I didn't pass, but still kept on playing the round. This crowd helps me keep going!


I was in the same exact position last time in Oct 2020.... you are right the folks and the game kept me going.... I did study a lot for the breadth ...as I needed just another 8 right this time... but unfortunately the depth was super tough this time when I kind of did good on the breadth...but I will become PE this year I will do it...I have hope  Thanks


----------



## JayKay PE

harshaPEAZ said:


> @JayKay PE I am in but since results are dropping next week as @RBHeadge PE said I might just get depressed and would ask you guys to vote me out ....but hoping for the best ready for this new game!


Usually when people ask to be voted out, we think they're a townie and should be saved!!!!!!

I actually did that one round, where I was mafia but super busy, and I tried to suicide-lynch and nobody would kill me!


----------



## DLD PE

JayKay PE said:


> Usually when people ask to be voted out, we think they're a townie and should be saved!!!!!!
> 
> I actually did that one round, where I was mafia but super busy, and I tried to suicide-lynch and nobody would kill me!


The only thing that tops that one was when Audi tried to quit playing, so he claimed to be mafia when he was mafia but no one believed him and the mafia won. Speaking of...is he ready to come back and play? I mean, there aren't any Trump tweets anymore right?


----------



## JayKay PE

@Unintended Max P.E. 

YOU WANNA PLAY MAFIA?????


----------



## JayKay PE

You know what would be cool? If @Unintended Max P.E. played mafia with us.


----------



## JayKay PE

@Unintended Max P.E. is secretly @JayKay PE is secretly @Unintended Max P.E.


----------



## JayKay PE

DuranDuran said:


> The only thing that tops that one was when Audi tried to quit playing, so he claimed to be mafia when he was mafia but no one believed him and the mafia won. Speaking of...is he ready to come back and play? I mean, there aren't any Trump tweets anymore right?


Remember that time, before we all starting talking, and everyone was sure that me and Audi were the same person playing on two accounts? AND I LOVED IT BECAUSE @Unintended Max P.E. is mah bff!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

@JayKay PE I'm in


----------



## NikR_PE

DuranDuran said:


> I mean, there aren't any Trump tweets anymore right?


Is this why audi wont hang out with us anymore?


----------



## Roarbark

JayKay PE said:


> OKAY.
> 
> NEXT ROUND OF MAFIA STARTING MONDAY.
> 
> THEME: I'LL FIGURE IT OUT
> 
> NEW THINGS: Will attempt a 50:50 mafia and townie split with no PMs for players (only PMs will be between mod and the players). Potential rules below, I will try to rough out a more concrete rule thing this weekend.
> 
> 50/50 mafia and town split.
> Every person playing gets a PM with their role from the mod. Only PMing 'allowed' is between the players and the moderator, and should only be for the night voting.
> Day lynch = everyone votes like normal.
> Night kill = all the mafia vote, but they're all in separate PMs, so the 'blind majority' is who gets killed. If there is a tie, nobody dies during the night. This could potentially drag the game out in the beginning.
> Mafia and townies have an 'investigator' to identify if someone is 'the same'.
> There are two doctors, one for each side, but they don't know who is mafia or townie either. So you might have a mafia doctor saving a townie.
> Will flesh out more solid rules as I see if one side is too overbalanced.
> If nobody is interested in the above, I suggest another round of mafia with the trigger in place (obviously, a new trigger will be chosen by mod). Who's in?
> 
> @DuranDuran, @vhab49_PE, @Dothracki PE, @beccabun PE, @NikR_PE, @harshaPEAZ, @txjennah PE, @squaretaper LIT AF PE, @MadamPirate PE, @RBHeadge PE, @BlueBlueprint_PE, @EyehatethePEexam PE, @ChebyshevII PE, @SaltySteve PE, @jean15paul_PE, @Roarbark, @blybrook PE, @LyceeFruit PE, @civilrobot, @leggo PE, and @chart94
> 
> ...did I forget anyone?


Who's @Roarbark?


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Roarbark said:


> Who's @Roarbark?


Some rando. Lives in a different time zone than most of us I think.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

harshaPEAZ said:


> @JayKay PE I am in but since results are dropping next week as @RBHeadge PE said I might just get depressed and would ask you guys to vote me out ....but hoping for the best ready for this new game!



Don't be so hard on yourself wrt the exam
Please don't mention the "prediction" in the WttS. Just because I think it'll happen next week doesn't mean that it will. The natives will get pretty restless if it doesn't happen next week.


----------



## beccabun PE

@JayKay PE did I say I’m in? Because I’m in


----------



## JayKay PE

Okay. I've got the two factions broken up. Will be sending PMs in a few. I have to make the 'standard' PM before I can send (and the new board doesn't let you open multiple windows to send PMs, I don't think).


----------



## JayKay PE

Welcome to another *Why does JK keep changing things?* round of Mafia with 15 players.

There are town members and mafia. Townies must try to find and eliminate the mafia with extreme prejudice before they are eliminated. The game ends when either all of the Mafia is eliminated (town wins), or there are fewer townsfolk than Mafia members (Mafia wins).

The game will start today, *Monday May 24, 2021*. Lynching will be allowed on the first day. Mafia can lynch the first night. In the event the game extends to the weekend, the game will be in extended night phase starting Friday night and resuming the Monday morning.

*This is a new format game that also has a new special character with a trigger element!*

All players in this game will be PM'd with their role (mafia or townie). In this round, mafia players do not know who the other mafia players are, and to account for this, the groups have been split as close to 50:50 as possible. Townies, once PM'd, will no longer use the PM during the round (unless they want to just chat, which I'm totes down for).

During the day, everybody (townsfolk and Mafia) will publicly vote for a person to eliminate; I will eliminate the person with the most votes at the end of the day and reveal what their role was. If the narrative is being posted the next morning, I will reveal the lynched person's affiliation and/or role before the night kill.

The Mafia members are each separately going to privately tell me via PM who they would like to eliminate during the night. As none of the mafia members will be in the same PM to concur on who is being night-killed, the 'blind majority' is who will be night killed. *If there is a tie, nobody will die during the night.*

In addition to regular townsfolk and members of the Mafia, there are also Doctors and Investigators. There will be a doctor and investigator assigned to each faction. 

The doctors can choose someone to 'save', which means a mafia-aligned doctor may save a townie by mistake, or vice versa. Doctors have an unlimited amount of saves and I am changing the rules to allow them to save the same person multiple times in a row, if they like. *A townie doctor will be able to save someone overnight from a mafia hit. A mafia doctor will be able to save someone from the townie lynch. *A doctor is not required to save someone if they do not want to.

Investigators are similar to the previous Cop role, but there is now a mafia investigator. Once a day, a player can be investigated to find if their alignment is the same as the investigator. *So if a townie investigator investigated a townie they would get 'same alignment' but if they investigated a mafia player (doctor or another investigator or a regular mafia) the result would be 'different alignment'. *Investigators have a set number of investigations that can be completed.

*THERE IS A NEW ROLE THIS GAME: THE CASSANDRA!* The Cassandra player does not know they have this role until a trigger occurs in the game and/or thread. A trigger could be reaching a certain page number or by player actions in the thread (like ghost votes, triple posts, etc.). The trigger is picked before the game begins. The Cassandra can be either mafia or townie alignment and once triggered, they will receive a special PM that explains their new role. The Cassandra is similar to the investigator, where they will find out another players alignment, but they cannot chose the player. The other player's alignment will come to them as a vision (overnight PM) every night until end of game and/or they are killed. Unlike the investigators, the Cassandra *MUST* share their information with the thread. If they do not reveal their information, they will automatically be lynched that evening by the townies whether they are voted for or not. This will override all voting blocks.

To vote on a person to eliminate, mention me @JayKay PE and tell me specifically that 1) you are voting and 2) the username of the person you are voting to eliminate.

Example: @JayKay PE I vote for @BlueBlueprint_PE because there are too many blues in their name

Please submit your votes in this thread by 9:00 PM EST/8:00 PM Central/7:00 PM Mountain/6:00 PM Pacific Time/Whatever Roar and Bly-time.

A couple of rules:

1) You may use this thread to vote and post about the game
2) Anyone who is an active participant in the game can use this thread to speculate, discuss, accuse, or otherwise participate in the game; just please make sure to follow regular EB forum guidelines.
3) Your vote only counts if you are playing and not yet eliminated.
4) If there is a tie for most votes, I will either ask for 10 rounds of RPS or use a randomizer in a best of 10 round.
*5) EB PMing is not allowed this round. This eliminates the 'if you miss 2 days in a row, it's a vote for yourself' rule. I assume if you are unable to PM you must participate in some manner if you are a townie to prevent being killed.*
6) All votes via PM will not count unless they are specifically for Mafia actions.
7) Votes submitted after the deadline will count towards the following day.
8) You are not allowed to reveal your role, privately or publicly, after you have been eliminated. You may not post screengrabs of private messages in this thread.
9) Please keep all trash talk in the thread and don’t take things too seriously!

This is a totally new way of playing this game, so please feel free to ask questions in the thread!

Current players this round: @NikR_PE, @RBHeadge PE, @MadamPirate PE, @EyehatethePEexam PE, @squaretaper LIT AF PE, @jean15paul_PE, @vhab49_PE, @DuranDuran, @djl, @harshaPEAZ, @Dothracki PE, @txjennah PE, @BlueBlueprint_PE, @beccabun PE, and @ChebyshevII PE


----------



## JayKay PE

I believe all PMs have been sent. If you are playing this round and have *NOT RECEIVED* a PM, please private message me so I can confirm your role.

Remember; if you are a townie, you cannot use PMs after I send your role. I think in the future I'll do a 'if you didn't receive a PM, you're a townie'


----------



## djl PE

Good morning world! Ahhhhhhh, another beautiful spring day in the big city- horns are honking, people are bustling, and pigeons are cooing. Let’s see what today holds for ole djl!


----------



## Dothracki PE

JayKay PE said:


> Welcome to another *Why does JK keep changing things?* round of Mafia with 15 players.
> 
> There are town members and mafia. Townies must try to find and eliminate the mafia with extreme prejudice before they are eliminated. The game ends when either all of the Mafia is eliminated (town wins), or there are fewer townsfolk than Mafia members (Mafia wins).
> 
> The game will start today, *Monday May 24, 2021*. Lynching will be allowed on the first day. Mafia can lynch the first night. In the event the game extends to the weekend, the game will be in extended night phase starting Friday night and resuming the Monday morning.
> 
> *This is a new format game that also has a new special character with a trigger element!*
> 
> All players in this game will be PM'd with their role (mafia or townie). In this round, mafia players do not know who the other mafia players are, and to account for this, the groups have been split as close to 50:50 as possible. Townies, once PM'd, will no longer use the PM during the round (unless they want to just chat, which I'm totes down for).
> 
> During the day, everybody (townsfolk and Mafia) will publicly vote for a person to eliminate; I will eliminate the person with the most votes at the end of the day and reveal what their role was. If the narrative is being posted the next morning, I will reveal the lynched person's affiliation and/or role before the night kill.
> 
> The Mafia members are each separately going to privately tell me via PM who they would like to eliminate during the night. As none of the mafia members will be in the same PM to concur on who is being night-killed, the 'blind majority' is who will be night killed. *If there is a tie, nobody will die during the night.*
> 
> In addition to regular townsfolk and members of the Mafia, there are also Doctors and Investigators. There will be a doctor and investigator assigned to each faction.
> 
> The doctors can choose someone to 'save', which means a mafia-aligned doctor may save a townie by mistake, or vice versa. Doctors have an unlimited amount of saves and I am changing the rules to allow them to save the same person multiple times in a row, if they like. *A townie doctor will be able to save someone overnight from a mafia hit. A mafia doctor will be able to save someone from the townie lynch. *A doctor is not required to save someone if they do not want to.
> 
> Investigators are similar to the previous Cop role, but there is now a mafia investigator. Once a day, a player can be investigated to find if their alignment is the same as the investigator. *So if a townie investigator investigated a townie they would get 'same alignment' but if they investigated a mafia player (doctor or another investigator or a regular mafia) the result would be 'different alignment'. *Investigators have a set number of investigations that can be completed.
> 
> *THERE IS A NEW ROLE THIS GAME: THE CASSANDRA!* The Cassandra player does not know they have this role until a trigger occurs in the game and/or thread. A trigger could be reaching a certain page number or by player actions in the thread (like ghost votes, triple posts, etc.). The trigger is picked before the game begins. The Cassandra can be either mafia or townie alignment and once triggered, they will receive a special PM that explains their new role. The Cassandra is similar to the investigator, where they will find out another players alignment, but they cannot chose the player. The other player's alignment will come to them as a vision (overnight PM) every night until end of game and/or they are killed. Unlike the investigators, the Cassandra *MUST* share their information with the thread. If they do not reveal their information, they will automatically be lynched that evening by the townies whether they are voted for or not. This will override all voting blocks.
> 
> To vote on a person to eliminate, mention me @JayKay PE and tell me specifically that 1) you are voting and 2) the username of the person you are voting to eliminate.
> 
> Example: @JayKay PE I vote for @BlueBlueprint_PE because there are too many blues in their name
> 
> Please submit your votes in this thread by 9:00 PM EST/8:00 PM Central/7:00 PM Mountain/6:00 PM Pacific Time/Whatever Roar and Bly-time.
> 
> A couple of rules:
> 
> 1) You may use this thread to vote and post about the game
> 2) Anyone who is an active participant in the game can use this thread to speculate, discuss, accuse, or otherwise participate in the game; just please make sure to follow regular EB forum guidelines.
> 3) Your vote only counts if you are playing and not yet eliminated.
> 4) If there is a tie for most votes, I will either ask for 10 rounds of RPS or use a randomizer in a best of 10 round.
> *5) EB PMing is not allowed this round. This eliminates the 'if you miss 2 days in a row, it's a vote for yourself' rule. I assume if you are unable to PM you must participate in some manner if you are a townie to prevent being killed.*
> 6) All votes via PM will not count unless they are specifically for Mafia actions.
> 7) Votes submitted after the deadline will count towards the following day.
> 8) You are not allowed to reveal your role, privately or publicly, after you have been eliminated. You may not post screengrabs of private messages in this thread.
> 9) Please keep all trash talk in the thread and don’t take things too seriously!
> 
> This is a totally new way of playing this game, so please feel free to ask questions in the thread!
> 
> Current players this round: @NikR_PE, @RBHeadge PE, @MadamPirate PE, @EyehatethePEexam PE, @squaretaper LIT AF PE, @jean15paul_PE, @vhab49_PE, @DuranDuran, @djl, @harshaPEAZ, @Dothracki PE, @txjennah PE, @BlueBlueprint_PE, @beccabun PE, and @ChebyshevII PE


----------



## DLD PE

There's a 50-50 chance I won't know what's going on this round.


----------



## Dothracki PE

DuranDuran said:


> There's a 50-50 chance I won't know what's going on this round.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

JayKay PE said:


> Welcome to another *Why does JK keep changing things?* round of Mafia with 15 players.
> 
> There are town members and mafia. Townies must try to find and eliminate the mafia with extreme prejudice before they are eliminated. The game ends when either all of the Mafia is eliminated (town wins), or there are fewer townsfolk than Mafia members (Mafia wins).
> 
> The game will start today, *Monday May 24, 2021*. Lynching will be allowed on the first day. Mafia can lynch the first night. In the event the game extends to the weekend, the game will be in extended night phase starting Friday night and resuming the Monday morning.
> 
> *This is a new format game that also has a new special character with a trigger element!*
> 
> All players in this game will be PM'd with their role (mafia or townie). In this round, mafia players do not know who the other mafia players are, and to account for this, the groups have been split as close to 50:50 as possible. Townies, once PM'd, will no longer use the PM during the round (unless they want to just chat, which I'm totes down for).
> 
> During the day, everybody (townsfolk and Mafia) will publicly vote for a person to eliminate; I will eliminate the person with the most votes at the end of the day and reveal what their role was. If the narrative is being posted the next morning, I will reveal the lynched person's affiliation and/or role before the night kill.
> 
> The Mafia members are each separately going to privately tell me via PM who they would like to eliminate during the night. As none of the mafia members will be in the same PM to concur on who is being night-killed, the 'blind majority' is who will be night killed. *If there is a tie, nobody will die during the night.*
> 
> In addition to regular townsfolk and members of the Mafia, there are also Doctors and Investigators. There will be a doctor and investigator assigned to each faction.
> 
> The doctors can choose someone to 'save', which means a mafia-aligned doctor may save a townie by mistake, or vice versa. Doctors have an unlimited amount of saves and I am changing the rules to allow them to save the same person multiple times in a row, if they like. *A townie doctor will be able to save someone overnight from a mafia hit. A mafia doctor will be able to save someone from the townie lynch. *A doctor is not required to save someone if they do not want to.
> 
> Investigators are similar to the previous Cop role, but there is now a mafia investigator. Once a day, a player can be investigated to find if their alignment is the same as the investigator. *So if a townie investigator investigated a townie they would get 'same alignment' but if they investigated a mafia player (doctor or another investigator or a regular mafia) the result would be 'different alignment'. *Investigators have a set number of investigations that can be completed.
> 
> *THERE IS A NEW ROLE THIS GAME: THE CASSANDRA!* The Cassandra player does not know they have this role until a trigger occurs in the game and/or thread. A trigger could be reaching a certain page number or by player actions in the thread (like ghost votes, triple posts, etc.). The trigger is picked before the game begins. The Cassandra can be either mafia or townie alignment and once triggered, they will receive a special PM that explains their new role. The Cassandra is similar to the investigator, where they will find out another players alignment, but they cannot chose the player. The other player's alignment will come to them as a vision (overnight PM) every night until end of game and/or they are killed. Unlike the investigators, the Cassandra *MUST* share their information with the thread. If they do not reveal their information, they will automatically be lynched that evening by the townies whether they are voted for or not. This will override all voting blocks.
> 
> To vote on a person to eliminate, mention me @JayKay PE and tell me specifically that 1) you are voting and 2) the username of the person you are voting to eliminate.
> 
> Example: @JayKay PE I vote for @BlueBlueprint_PE because there are too many blues in their name
> 
> Please submit your votes in this thread by 9:00 PM EST/8:00 PM Central/7:00 PM Mountain/6:00 PM Pacific Time/Whatever Roar and Bly-time.
> 
> A couple of rules:
> 
> 1) You may use this thread to vote and post about the game
> 2) Anyone who is an active participant in the game can use this thread to speculate, discuss, accuse, or otherwise participate in the game; just please make sure to follow regular EB forum guidelines.
> 3) Your vote only counts if you are playing and not yet eliminated.
> 4) If there is a tie for most votes, I will either ask for 10 rounds of RPS or use a randomizer in a best of 10 round.
> *5) EB PMing is not allowed this round. This eliminates the 'if you miss 2 days in a row, it's a vote for yourself' rule. I assume if you are unable to PM you must participate in some manner if you are a townie to prevent being killed.*
> 6) All votes via PM will not count unless they are specifically for Mafia actions.
> 7) Votes submitted after the deadline will count towards the following day.
> 8) You are not allowed to reveal your role, privately or publicly, after you have been eliminated. You may not post screengrabs of private messages in this thread.
> 9) Please keep all trash talk in the thread and don’t take things too seriously!
> 
> This is a totally new way of playing this game, so please feel free to ask questions in the thread!
> 
> Current players this round: @NikR_PE, @RBHeadge PE, @MadamPirate PE, @EyehatethePEexam PE, @squaretaper LIT AF PE, @jean15paul_PE, @vhab49_PE, @DuranDuran, @djl, @harshaPEAZ, @Dothracki PE, @txjennah PE, @BlueBlueprint_PE, @beccabun PE, and @ChebyshevII PE


So it sounds like for townies, this round is pretty much the same as the "regular" no-PM games? We try to figure out who's maf and vote them out.

For the mafia, they have the disadvantage of not knowing who each other are, but they get some extra mafia to make up for it? I think the town has the upper hand in this format.


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> So it sounds like for townies, this round is pretty much the same as the "regular" no-PM games? We try to figure out who's maf and vote them out.
> 
> For the mafia, they have the disadvantage of not knowing who each other are, but they get some extra mafia to make up for it? I think the town has the upper hand in this format.


Using the pronoun game to subtly clear yourself...sus.


----------



## djl PE

orange sus
he was following me
faking tasks
I have scan


----------



## NikR_PE

djl said:


> orange sus
> he was following me
> faking tasks
> I have scan


My reply to this would be your profile Pic.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

DuranDuran said:


> There's a 50-50 chance I won't know what's going on this round.


I think you have better odds than me


----------



## Dothracki PE

djl said:


> orange sus
> he was following me
> faking tasks
> I have scan


Bruh, it's always black. I saw him vent.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> So it sounds like for townies, this round is pretty much the same as the "regular" no-PM games? We try to figure out who's maf and vote them out.
> 
> For the mafia, they have the disadvantage of not knowing who each other are, but they get some extra mafia to make up for it? I think the town has the upper hand in this format.


I've been trying to mentally game this out and I can't come to any conclusion beyond pure chaos. It feels like a lot of 50/50 coinflips to determine the winning faction.

I'm not even sure how to use game theory to make sense of it all. 

@JayKay PE What's the win criteria? Is it elimination of the other faction?


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> I've been trying to mentally game this out and I can't come to any conclusion beyond pure chaos. It feels like a lot of 50/50 coinflips to determine the winning faction.
> 
> I'm not even sure how to use game theory to make sense of it all.
> 
> @JayKay PE What's the win criteria? Is it elimination of the other faction?


Maybe it is the first group to identify all its members.


----------



## DLD PE

vhab49_PE said:


> Maybe it is the first group to identify all its members.


It's whomever has any friends left at the end of this round.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

DuranDuran said:


> It's whomever has any friends left at the end of this round.


Well I'm out then.


----------



## JayKay PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> I'm not even sure how to use game theory to make sense of it all.
> 
> @JayKay PE What's the win criteria? Is it elimination of the other faction?


I...do not know how I feel about thwarting RBH's analytical mind, but uneasy comes to mind. Figure we'll try it out and see what happens.

I want to say win criteria = total elimination of the other faction, since there is no way for other players to know each other except by using thread info, but I want to see how the first few days play out, and I might modify the rules based on how it goes. This is a very weird format, but I wanted to try something new!


----------



## beccabun PE

vhab49_PE said:


> Well I'm out then.


I'll be your friend!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

JayKay PE said:


> with extreme prejudice


I'm lazy, I'll settle for regular prejudice.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

I...think this is the first time I've ever read all the game rules. #RTFM


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

TRRRRRRRRRRRRIGGER POST!


----------



## djl PE

Sooooo..... who's mafia? raise hands please


----------



## djl PE

From my research (new guy here), it seems like square is maf? unless they're not, then they are?


----------



## djl PE

TRRRRRRRIPLE POST


----------



## DLD PE

I'm everyone's friend. Everyone knows that by now.


----------



## NikR_PE

.


DuranDuran said:


> I'm everyone's friend. Everyone knows that by now.


That means you are mafia's friend as well.


----------



## JayKay PE

Current vote:

nada


----------



## txjennah PE

djl said:


> From my research (new guy here), it seems like square is maf? unless they're not, then they are?


My working theory is that if square survives the first nightkill, then they're maf.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

For the record: not maf. For realzies.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

@JayKay PE I still vote for @beccabun PE for insufficient Stella pics!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

T-t-t-triple post!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

@JayKay PE I vote for @ChebyshevII PE because they are last in the list.


----------



## beccabun PE

@JayKay PE I vote for @ChebyshevII PE because my friend @vhab49_PE is voting for them


----------



## djl PE

@JayKay PE i vote for @squaretaper LIT AF PE because they said "for realzies" and because they said they're not... sus


----------



## djl PE

hope this doesn't make anyone think I'm maf. I just wanna show off my doggie, Sadie.


----------



## djl PE

Triple!


----------



## txjennah PE

@JayKay PE I also vote for @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

JayKay PE said:


> I...do not know how I feel about thwarting RBH's analytical mind, but uneasy comes to mind. Figure we'll try it out and see what happens.
> 
> I want to say win criteria = total elimination of the other faction, since there is no way for other players to know each other except by using thread info, but I want to see how the first few days play out, and I might modify the rules based on how it goes. This is a very weird format, but I wanted to try something new!


Logically I think I agree with win criteria being eliminating all of the other faction.

In our standard game the town wins with total elimination of the unknown mafia. The mafia wins with having more (or equal) mafia to townie. The logic being that the town has the eliminate all the mafia because since they are unknown even one can cause problems for the town. But the mafia only has to outnumber the town because once they do they could reveal themselves and control the day votes, so no reason to continue at that point.

Since both factions are unknown, they can't easily vote together. It seems like you'd have to have complete elimination win.

Another question: What data will we receive. Do we still find out faction alliance with a day kill? ... do we find out anything with a nightkill? (I assume not.) So we have no way of knowing how many players on each side once people start dying. That's going to be confusing. I wish there was someway to keep score.


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> Logically I think I agree with win criteria being eliminating all of the other faction.
> 
> In our standard game the town wins with total elimination of the unknown mafia. The mafia wins with having more (or equal) mafia to townie. The logic being that the town has the eliminate all the mafia because since they are unknown even one can cause problems for the town. But the mafia only has to outnumber the town because once they do they could reveal themselves and control the day votes, so no reason to continue at that point.
> 
> Since both factions are unknown and neither can easily vote together, it seems like you'd have to have complete elimination win.
> 
> Another question: What data will we receive. Do we still find out faction alliance with a day kill? ... do we find out anything with a nightkill? (I assume not.) So we have no way of knowing how many players on each side once people start dying. That's going to be confusing. I wish there was someway to keep score.


@JayKay PE I vote for @jean15paul_PE for making my head hurt reading that.


----------



## JayKay PE

Current vote:

x1 @beccabun PE (square)
x2 @ChebyshevII PE (vhab, becca)
x2 @squaretaper LIT AF PE (djl, txj)
x1 @jean15paul_PE (eyeh8)


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

txjennah PE said:


> @JayKay PE I also vote for @squaretaper LIT AF PE


DUDE.


----------



## JayKay PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> Logically I think I agree with win criteria being eliminating all of the other faction.
> 
> In our standard game the town wins with total elimination of the unknown mafia. The mafia wins with having more (or equal) mafia to townie. The logic being that the town has the eliminate all the mafia because since they are unknown even one can cause problems for the town. But the mafia only has to outnumber the town because once they do they could reveal themselves and control the day votes, so no reason to continue at that point.
> 
> Since both factions are unknown and neither CAN'T easily vote together, it seems like you'd have to have complete elimination win.
> 
> Another question: What data will we receive. Do we still find out faction alliance with a day kill? ... do we find out anything with a nightkill? (I assume not.) So we have no way of knowing how many players on each side once people start dying. That's going to be confusing. I wish there was someway to keep score.


I think the goal is complete elimination. A known factor for 'counts' is that the game is split 50:50 as much as possible (there might be an extra townie or extra mafia, as determined by a randomizer for the odd-numbered players). So there are at least 7 players of each faction.

I think to make it a little more 'transparent', I will reveal affiliation for both lynch and night kill, since the mafia could potentially kill one of their own since it is blind majority.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

@JayKay PE I vote for @djl as is tradition.


----------



## JayKay PE

Current vote:

x1 @beccabun PE (square)
x2 @ChebyshevII PE (vhab, becca)
x2 @squaretaper LIT AF PE (djl, txj)
x1 @jean15paul_PE (eyeh8)
x1 @djl (MP)


----------



## djl PE

MadamPirate PE said:


> @JayKay PE I vote for @djl as is tradition.


FNG...


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

i have no idea what's happening. i'm in vacation mode. i just know i'm a reg townie this round. @JayKay PE I vote for @JayKay PE for voting for me in the game rules.... oh wait .... jk

@JayKay PE I vote for @EyehatethePEexam PE for not being on the thread today and because I have nothing to go off of today.


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

djl said:


> View attachment 21906
> 
> hope this doesn't make anyone think I'm maf. I just wanna show off my doggie, Sadie.


This makes me miss my pups.... we've been gone on vacation since friday morning.  cute pup!


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

TTRRRIPPPPLLLEEEE!!! just for fun!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

djl said:


> FNG...


Ayup!


----------



## Roarbark

Hey everyone! Hopefully I'll join in the next round. Intriguing variations on a theme we've got going with this ruleset. 

I have successfully moved in to my new condo/handed over the old keys to my rental room, and my long inspection hours should be ending today or tomorrow at latest 

Miss you all/hope you're doing well!


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

EyehatethePEexam PE said:


> @JayKay PE I vote for @jean15paul_PE for making my head hurt reading that.


sorry, typo can vs can't
fixed
should make sense now


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

JayKay PE said:


> I think the goal is complete elimination. A known factor for 'counts' is that the game is split 50:50 as much as possible (there might be an extra townie or extra mafia, as determined by a randomizer for the odd-numbered players). So there are at least 7 players of each faction.
> 
> I think to make it a little more 'transparent', I will reveal affiliation for both lynch and night kill, since the mafia could potentially kill one of their own since it is blind majority.


Makes sense


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE




----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

jean15paul_PE said:


> sorry, typo can vs can't
> fixed
> should make sense now


I feel like it makes less sense now.. isn't that a double negative? Now I'm thinking entirely too hard on my vacation. though i understand where you are going with it..  

but, i just realized that @EyehatethePEexam PE was on the thread today (I just missed it). So @JayKay PE I change my vote to @jean15paul_PE for making me think too hard.


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

i'm going pool side. will try to check back in later.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

JayKay PE said:


> *THERE IS A NEW ROLE THIS GAME: THE CASSANDRA!* The Cassandra player does not know they have this role until a trigger occurs in the game and/or thread. A trigger could be reaching a certain page number or by player actions in the thread (like ghost votes, triple posts, etc.). The trigger is picked before the game begins. The Cassandra can be either mafia or townie alignment and once triggered, they will receive a special PM that explains their new role. The Cassandra is similar to the investigator, where they will find out another players alignment, but they cannot chose the player. The other player's alignment will come to them as a vision (overnight PM) every night until end of game and/or they are killed. Unlike the investigators, the Cassandra *MUST* share their information with the thread. If they do not reveal their information, they will automatically be lynched that evening by the townies whether they are voted for or not. This will override all voting blocks.


Additional strategic thought...
Last round with the sleeper the town would not want the trigger activated (and the mafia would) because that took someone away from the town and added them to the mafia. 

This time I think both the town and the mafia(?) want to activate the cassandra because they will be a source of public info. I'm thinking that info helps both sides. So activating the cassandra helps both sides equally(?).... they would have the effect of reducing the randomness/chaos by providing everyone with useful intel.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

BlueBlueprint_PE said:


> I feel like it makes less sense now.. isn't that a double negative? Now I'm thinking entirely too hard on my vacation. though i understand where you are going with it..
> 
> but, i just realized that @EyehatethePEexam PE was on the thread today (I just missed it). So @JayKay PE I change my vote to @jean15paul_PE for making me think too hard.


RUDE


----------



## Dothracki PE

@JayKay PE I vote for @beccabun PE because ties are fun and I have no idea how to start figuring out mafia at this point.


----------



## DLD PE

@JayKay PE I randomly vote for @harshaPEAZ . 

Note: I removed @NikR_PE from the wheel since the randomizer chose him last time.


----------



## djl PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> Additional strategic thought...
> Last round with the sleeper the town would not want the trigger activated (and the mafia would) because that took someone away from the town and added them to the mafia.
> 
> This time I think both the town and the mafia(?) want to activate the cassandra because they will be a source of public info. I'm thinking that info helps both sides. So activating the cassandra helps both sides equally(?).... they would have the effect of reducing the randomness/chaos by providing everyone with useful intel.


Yes.... This logic is true.... But how to activate this player?? Spam? haha


----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ

@JayKay PE I vote for @DuranDuran in retaliation .... may be we are the same alignment but at this point I hate this wheel and I want revenge ..Also I want Cassandra to wake up


----------



## RBHeadge PE

@JayKay PE I random vote for @Dothracki PE


----------



## JayKay PE

Current vote:

x2 @beccabun PE (square, doth)
x2 @ChebyshevII PE (vhab, becca)
x2 @squaretaper LIT AF PE (djl, txj)
x2 @jean15paul_PE (eyeh8, blue2)
x1 @djl (MP)
x1 @harshaPEAZ (duran)
x1 @DuranDuran (harsha)
x1 @Dothracki PE (RBH)


----------



## JayKay PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> Additional strategic thought...
> Last round with the sleeper the town would not want the trigger activated (and the mafia would) because that took someone away from the town and added them to the mafia.
> 
> This time I think both the town and the mafia(?) want to activate the cassandra because they will be a source of public info. I'm thinking that info helps both sides. So activating the cassandra helps both sides equally(?).... they would have the effect of reducing the randomness/chaos by providing everyone with useful intel.


That’s kinda why I made the role as a mini-info dump. Of course, you guys have to trigger it.


----------



## JayKay PE

Also doing things on my phone is hard. But I made a smoothie! My ninja is super loud, but it crushed everything for smoothies in under minute. So I’m okay with that.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

JayKay PE said:


> That’s kinda why I made the role as a mini-info dump. Of course, you guys have to trigger it.


And not kill the player, right?


----------



## JayKay PE

vhab49_PE said:


> And not kill the player, right?


That’s the fun part!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

@JayKay PE i vote @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## JayKay PE

Current vote:

x2 @beccabun PE (square, doth)
x2 @ChebyshevII PE (vhab, becca)
x3 @squaretaper LIT AF PE (djl, txj, cheby)
x2 @jean15paul_PE (eyeh8, blue2)
x1 @djl (MP)
x1 @harshaPEAZ (duran)
x1 @DuranDuran (harsha)
x1 @Dothracki PE (RBH)


----------



## JayKay PE

Time at 9pm but no one else voted.


----------



## JayKay PE

@squaretaper LIT AF PE was lynched by the group. @squaretaper LIT AF PE was a normal townie.

Remaining players: @NikR_PE, @RBHeadge PE, @MadamPirate PE, @EyehatethePEexam PE, @jean15paul_PE, @vhab49_PE, @DuranDuran, @djl, @harshaPEAZ, @Dothracki PE, @txjennah PE, @BlueBlueprint_PE, @beccabun PE, and @ChebyshevII PE


----------



## txjennah PE

Shit @squaretaper LIT AF PE , I'm sorry 

(but this does give me one additional data point to support my hypothesis #mafiascience)


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Thus the old adage stands that if @squaretaper LIT AF PE is lynched round 1, they are town, otherwise, mafia


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

txjennah PE said:


> Shit @squaretaper LIT AF PE , I'm sorry
> 
> (but this does give me one additional data point to support my hypothesis #mafiascience)


DUDE!


----------



## JayKay PE

Okay. I am super super slammed at work all of a sudden (ELT is breathing down my neck for an upgrade that affects like four departments that needs to be done now and I have a contractor being a dick about exterior staircases and how they're not responsible for the concrete pad). 

During the night, a scream pierces the air, cut off abruptly by the sound of gurgles and a thump. In the morning, it is discovered that @beccabun PE was killed by the mafia. @beccabun PE was, hilariously, confirmed to be mafia yet again. mafia4lyfe, even in death.

Remaining players: @NikR_PE, @RBHeadge PE, @MadamPirate PE, @EyehatethePEexam PE, @jean15paul_PE, @vhab49_PE, @DuranDuran, @djl, @harshaPEAZ, @Dothracki PE, @txjennah PE, @BlueBlueprint_PE, and @ChebyshevII PE


----------



## JayKay PE

So. This gameplay might get interesting, tbh.


----------



## beccabun PE

WHY WON'T PEOPLE LISTEN WHEN I SAY I'M ALWAYS MAF?


----------



## JayKay PE

Also, as an aside, every single person who voted for becca last night was like "they can't possibly be mafia again!"


----------



## JayKay PE

beccabun PE said:


> WHY WON'T PEOPLE LISTEN WHEN I SAY I'M ALWAYS MAF?


The same reason why I always got killed when I was a townie, because I posted too much and that obviously means I'm maf.


----------



## beccabun PE

@jaykay i  vote for whoever the mafia investigator is because they clearly didn't investigate me


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

beccabun PE said:


> WHY WON'T PEOPLE LISTEN WHEN I SAY I'M ALWAYS MAF?


I listen.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

beccabun PE said:


> WHY WON'T PEOPLE LISTEN WHEN I SAY I'M ALWAYS MAF?


bookmarking this for next round


----------



## beccabun PE

JayKay PE said:


> @beccabun PE was, hilariously, confirmed to be mafia yet again. mafia4lyfe, even in death.


as soon as i figure out how to change my tagline i'm changing it to mafia4lyfe


----------



## JayKay PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> bookmarking this for next round


Add it to the official rule list


----------



## txjennah PE

@beccabun PE is going on the list that @SaltySteve PE is on, i.e. always going to be suspected as Mafia from here on out.


----------



## beccabun PE

JayKay PE said:


> Add it to the official rule list


That's right, I'm always mafia....

unless I'm the doctor who makes 2 saves in a row!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

txjennah PE said:


> @beccabun PE is going on the list that @SaltySteve PE is on, i.e. always going to be suspected as Mafia from here on out.


Don't forget @chart94 - he had a good maf run there for a while.


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

So, we've eliminated one mafia and one townie- usually that's the best you can hope for on day one...albeit never seen both eliminated by their own faction. I like it. ANARCHY!!!


----------



## NikR_PE

EyehatethePEexam PE said:


> So, we've eliminated


----------



## JayKay PE

Current vote:


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

EyehatethePEexam PE said:


> So, we've eliminated one mafia and one townie- usually that's the best you can hope for on day one...albeit never seen both eliminated by their own faction. I like it. ANARCHY!!!


Well, we don't know for sure that townies eliminated their own, since we don't know who townie/mafia. All those votes could have been mafioso.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

alright, theres going to have to be a change in collective strategy if we want this game to be anything more than random shooting. I'll give the thread some information.

*I am a vanilla townie.*

Ordinarily, I don't state my alignment in the thread, but this isn't an ordinary round, and the game mechanics forces me to change some of my underlying "rules of play". I however won't change my "clean" playstyle regardless of the ruleset.

FWIW, if I were mafia then I would have declared it above. 

The underlying game rules sort of dispatch with the evil wolves vs good town mantra. And things are more in line with team A vs team B. My fellow teammates need something to work with to figure out who is us or who is them.

Now, as a townie, I am putting myself out there to get nightkilled. The mafia would want to take out a known townie. But I'm making the assumption that the town doctor trusts my declaration and will protect me tonight. And even if s/he doesn't protect me, do the mafia want to risk targeting me knowing that it likely won't work? They'd have better WPA value with a random kill.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

@JayKay PE I vote for @DuranDuran as a  b/c TRRRRRRRRIGGER POST!


----------



## JayKay PE

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> @JayKay PE I vote for @DuranDuran as a  b/c TRRRRRRRRIGGER POST!


This is...not the trigger this round.

Got sit in your corner and think about what you did.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

@JayKay PE i vote for.... @EyehatethePEexam PE 
I don't know why right now, but they feel sus.


----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ

beccabun PE said:


> That's right, I'm always mafia....
> 
> unless I'm the doctor who makes 2 saves in a row!


#Sus4lyfe #Itoldyall


----------



## NikR_PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> FWIW, if I were mafia then I would have declared it above.


I agree in theory. But with this it becomes a game of coinflip. Assuming maf and townies are equal in number and everybody announces their affiliation then each team votes for one person from another team and create a tie. And now, the doc has to worry about whom to save at night. And the cop is useless.

*Going on from this, i am a townie*


----------



## beccabun PE

JayKay PE said:


> Also, as an aside, every single person who voted for becca last night was like "they can't possibly be mafia again!"


I am definitely gonna think on this one....


----------



## DLD PE

I trust @vhab49_PE 's feelings. I also trust @NikR_PE and @RBHeadge PE theories.

@JayKay PE I vote for @EyehatethePEexam PE 

Edit: Oops meant to type "EyeHate" but saw "Harshapeaz" right under Vhab's post so...brain fart (too many late nights recently)


----------



## Dothracki PE

JayKay PE said:


> This is...not the trigger this round.
> 
> Got sit in your corner and think about what you did.


Was that quoting Taylor Swift?


----------



## JayKay PE

Dothracki PE said:


> Was that quoting Taylor Swift?
> 
> View attachment 21943


I mean, it was quoting my mom, but I guess Taylor Swift is more popular at disciplining misbehaving squares?


----------



## JayKay PE

Current vote:

x2 @EyehatethePEexam PE (vhab, duran)


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

@JayKay PE I vote @NikR_PE for not believing @RBHeadge PE

Just kidding. @JayKay PE I will vote @EyehatethePEexam PE like everyone else until further information comes to light.


----------



## NikR_PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> @JayKay PE I vote @NikR_PE for not believing @RBHeadge PE


I believe him. Hence complied.


----------



## NikR_PE

@JayKay PE i vote for @EyehatethePEexam PE.


----------



## JayKay PE

Current vote:

x4 @EyehatethePEexam PE (vhab, duran, cheby, nikr)


----------



## Dothracki PE

NikR_PE said:


> @JayKay PE i vote for @EyehatethePEexam PE.
> 
> View attachment 21945


----------



## Dothracki PE

Busy morning. Right now, the only suspicious votes are from @BlueBlueprint_PE and @ChebyshevII PE but it is too early to really say anything definitive. Let me finish work and mull over everything this afternoon. I don't want to blindly join the pile and be wrong.


----------



## Dothracki PE

TRIPLE TRIPLE TRIPLE


----------



## djl PE

what the heck I'll jump on.

@JayKay PE I vote for @EyehatethePEexam PE to be in the club.


----------



## DLD PE

Dothracki PE said:


>


This is definitely my wife's favorite South Park episode! Probably mine too, along with the LOTR one.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

NikR_PE said:


> I agree in theory. But with this it becomes a game of coinflip. Assuming maf and townies are equal in number and everybody announces their affiliation then each team votes for one person from another team and create a tie. And now, the doc has to worry about whom to save at night. And the cop is useless.
> 
> *Going on from this, i am a townie*


I agree with your rebuttal. My initial "move" was predicated on the round not achieving such Nash equilibrium. There are few "clean" players for whom won't change their underlying behavior and can be trusted regardless. As I've posted before, the game can't exist with too many clean players. The super-majority of player aren't "clean" so I know that eventually some people will lie or be quiet about their alignment. It's through those non-/declarations and seeing how other respond that will allow I and others to start to piece together alignments. 

Someone had to get the ball rolling if only to avoid the boring bling shoot out of coin flips.


----------



## JayKay PE

Current vote:

x5 @EyehatethePEexam PE (vhab, duran, cheby, nikr, djl)


----------



## JayKay PE

Remember that time I lied, and said I was a townie, and people believed me, and then I backstabbed @DuranDuran super ruthlessly in both the PM chain and in the thread with a last minute heart string tugging event?

I'm super hoping stuff like that happens again.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

JayKay PE said:


> @Unintended Max P.E.
> 
> YOU WANNA PLAY MAFIA?????


No.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

NikR_PE said:


> Is this why audi wont hang out with us anymore?


No.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

JayKay PE said:


> Remember that time I lied, and said I was a townie, and people believed me, and then I backstabbed @DuranDuran super ruthlessly in *both the PM chain and in the thread* with a last minute heart string tugging event?
> 
> I'm super hoping stuff like that happens again.


So we can use PMs again?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

I just broke up a triple. Did that activate Cassandra?


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

RBHeadge PE said:


> I just broke up a triple. Did that activate Cassandra?


No. Whatever that means.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Researching Cassandra to figure out how to activate them. 









Cassandra - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org





*Cassandra* or *Kassandra* (Ancient Greek: Κασσάνδρα, pronounced [kassándra], also Κασάνδρα), (sometimes referred to as *Alexandra*), was a Trojan priestess of Apollo in Greek mythology cursed to utter true prophecies, but never to be believed. In modern usage her name is employed as a rhetorical device to indicate someone whose accurate prophecies are not believed.


----------



## DLD PE

JayKay PE said:


> Remember that time I lied, and said I was a townie, and people believed me, and then I backstabbed @DuranDuran super ruthlessly in both the PM chain and in the thread with a last minute heart string tugging event?
> 
> I'm super hoping stuff like that happens again.


Apparently I'm easy to guilt into retracting my votes.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

I guess I'll follow the consensus and vote for @EyehatethePEexam PE 

tag: @JayKay PE


----------



## djl PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> Researching Cassandra to figure out how to activate them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cassandra - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Cassandra* or *Kassandra* (Ancient Greek: Κασσάνδρα, pronounced [kassándra], also Κασάνδρα), (sometimes referred to as *Alexandra*), was a Trojan priestess of Apollo in Greek mythology cursed to utter true prophecies, but never to be believed. In modern usage her name is employed as a rhetorical device to indicate someone whose accurate prophecies are not believed.




Edit: don’t know how to post gifs from my phone but you get the idea


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

TRRRRRRRRRRRIGGER POST!


----------



## beccabun PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> Researching Cassandra to figure out how to activate them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cassandra - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Cassandra* or *Kassandra* (Ancient Greek: Κασσάνδρα, pronounced [kassándra], also Κασάνδρα), (sometimes referred to as *Alexandra*), was a Trojan priestess of Apollo in Greek mythology cursed to utter true prophecies, but never to be believed. In modern usage her name is employed as a rhetorical device to indicate someone whose accurate prophecies are not believed.


The most I know of Cassandra was that Sidney Prescott played her in a play in Scream 2


----------



## txjennah PE

Ok let's think of things we commonly do as triggers.

-Maybe after five randomizers are posted?
-Dog pictures. All the dogs.


----------



## JayKay PE

Current vote:

x6 @EyehatethePEexam PE (vhab, duran, cheby, nikr, djl, JP)


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

txjennah PE said:


> Ok let's think of things we commonly do as triggers.
> 
> -Maybe after five randomizers are posted?
> -Dog pictures. All the dogs.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

vhab49_PE said:


> View attachment 21960


Not a dog


----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## DoctorWho-PE

vhab49_PE said:


> View attachment 21963


Not my dog.


----------



## JayKay PE

YOU GUYS ARE SUPER BAD. DON'T FOCUS ON THE TRIGGER, FOCUS ON THE GAME.


----------



## djl PE

txjennah PE said:


> Ok let's think of things we commonly do as triggers.
> 
> -Maybe after five randomizers are posted?
> -Dog pictures. All the dogs.


----------



## djl PE

djl said:


> View attachment 21964
> View attachment 21965


By the way, my wife’s grandfather called Sadie (pictured) the ugliest dog he’s ever seen. React angry to this message to prove him wrong! 
5 reacts= He was so wrong omg so wrong lol


----------



## txjennah PE

@JayKay PE I vote for @EyehatethePEexam PE . Clearly everyone knows something I don't.


----------



## beccabun PE

Yall could do a tie maybe that's it?


----------



## JayKay PE

Current vote:

x7 @EyehatethePEexam PE (vhab, duran, cheby, nikr, djl, JP, txj)


----------



## DLD PE

This is going to come down to the wire.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

txjennah PE said:


> @JayKay PE I vote for @EyehatethePEexam PE . Clearly everyone knows something I don't.


I don't. I just picked a name. Everyone followed.


----------



## txjennah PE

IS APOLLO THE TRIGGER?


----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## DoctorWho-PE

He helps make the bed.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Extreme close-up of sleeping puppy


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

I have no idea what’s going on so ima jump on the bandwagon here. @JayKay PE i vote for @EyehatethePEexam PE


----------



## RBHeadge PE

@JayKay PE i cast a random vote for @BlueBlueprint_PE


----------



## JayKay PE

Current vote:

x8 @EyehatethePEexam PE (vhab, duran, cheby, nikr, djl, JP, txj, blue2)
x1 @BlueBlueprint_PE (rbh)


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

@JayKay PE i vote for @BlueBlueprint_PE because they have a vote against them. I’m off work sick the next two days, legit sick, so I don’t really mind being voted out. The town will be happy.


----------



## JayKay PE

EyehatethePEexam PE said:


> @JayKay PE i vote for @BlueBlueprint_PE because they have a vote against them. I’m off work sick the next two days, legit sick, so I don’t really mind being voted out. The town will be happy.


Voting ends at 9pm est. I did not call time due to drinking and talking to my dad, but it is specified in the rules. This vote will count for the next day.


----------



## JayKay PE

A yelp! A shriek! A goat bleating through the still night air! @EyehatethePEexam PE is killed by the townies who obviously knew they were a mafioso! None of the townies know why a goat was present.

Remaining players: @NikR_PE, @RBHeadge PE, @MadamPirate PE, @jean15paul_PE, @vhab49_PE, @DuranDuran, @djl, @harshaPEAZ, @Dothracki PE, @txjennah PE, @BlueBlueprint_PE, and @ChebyshevII PE


----------



## DLD PE

Yay, we got another one! Maybe the mafs will kill one of their own again tonight lol.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Whoooooooo!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Look at that, I guessed right!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Also, @EyehatethePEexam PE I hope you feel better soon!


----------



## djl PE

vhab49_PE said:


> Look at that, I guessed right!


----------



## JayKay PE

A rustle in the bushes and an arm flops out. A passing raccoon takes a sniff, its whiskers flaring angrily at the scent, before trundling off to find some more appropriate trash for its palate. @vhab49_PE's body, slightly bloated, remains in place for the morning garbage pickup.

@vhab49_PE was killed by the mafia last night. @vhab49_PE was a townie.

Remaining players: @NikR_PE, @RBHeadge PE, @MadamPirate PE, @jean15paul_PE, @DuranDuran, @djl, @harshaPEAZ, @Dothracki PE, @txjennah PE, @BlueBlueprint_PE, and @ChebyshevII PE


----------



## beccabun PE

woooo way to go maf!!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

beccabun PE said:


> woooo way to go maf!!


Hush friendo.


----------



## djl PE

RIP @vhab49_PE


----------



## chart94 PE

JayKay PE said:


> OKAY.
> 
> NEXT ROUND OF MAFIA STARTING MONDAY.
> 
> THEME: I'LL FIGURE IT OUT
> 
> NEW THINGS: Will attempt a 50:50 mafia and townie split with no PMs for players (only PMs will be between mod and the players). Potential rules below, I will try to rough out a more concrete rule thing this weekend.
> 
> 50/50 mafia and town split.
> Every person playing gets a PM with their role from the mod. Only PMing 'allowed' is between the players and the moderator, and should only be for the night voting.
> Day lynch = everyone votes like normal.
> Night kill = all the mafia vote, but they're all in separate PMs, so the 'blind majority' is who gets killed. If there is a tie, nobody dies during the night. This could potentially drag the game out in the beginning.
> Mafia and townies have an 'investigator' to identify if someone is 'the same'.
> There are two doctors, one for each side, but they don't know who is mafia or townie either. So you might have a mafia doctor saving a townie.
> Will flesh out more solid rules as I see if one side is too overbalanced.
> If nobody is interested in the above, I suggest another round of mafia with the trigger in place (obviously, a new trigger will be chosen by mod). Who's in?
> 
> @DuranDuran, @vhab49_PE, @Dothracki PE, @beccabun PE, @NikR_PE, @harshaPEAZ, @txjennah PE, @squaretaper LIT AF PE, @MadamPirate PE, @RBHeadge PE, @BlueBlueprint_PE, @EyehatethePEexam PE, @ChebyshevII PE, @SaltySteve PE, @jean15paul_PE, @Roarbark, @blybrook PE, @LyceeFruit PE, @civilrobot, @leggo PE, and @chart94
> 
> ...did I forget anyone?



Did i miss the start?


----------



## chart94 PE

with three screens again i can have maf up now lol


----------



## djl PE

no triple


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

boooooOOOOOooooo


----------



## djl PE

@JayKay PE I vote for @BlueBlueprint_PE because .... I don't know


----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ

What in the goat shriek and racoon sniff did I miss


----------



## djl PE

JayKay PE said:


> @vhab49_PE's body, slightly bloated, remains


"slightly... _bleated_" ???


----------



## beccabun PE

djl said:


> "slightly... _bleated_" ???


@JayKay PE i vote for @djl for that terrible pun


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

@JayKay PE I vote for @beccabun PE because I'm wondering if voting for a ghost might activate the Cassandra


----------



## djl PE

beccabun PE said:


> @JayKay PE i vote for @djl for that terrible pun


NO RAGRETS


----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ

Since I didn't vote yesterday @JayKay PE I would like to vote for @DuranDuran


----------



## JayKay PE

Current vote:

x1 @BlueBlueprint_PE (djl)
x1 @DuranDuran (harsha)

Bad votes/these people should be kicked out of the game/this won't trigger Cassandra guys:

x1 @djl (becca)
x1 @beccabun PE (JP)


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

@JayKay PE I vote for @beccabun PE bff for being on the other team.


----------



## Dothracki PE

Still not much I can gain from yesterday. In general, pile votes tend to hide mafia votes.


----------



## djl PE

Dothracki PE said:


> pile votes tend to hide mafia votes


but what even are mafia votes? they're all the same at this point in the game because nobody knows who is who, right?


----------



## Dothracki PE

@JayKay PE I vote for @DuranDuran because I haven't trusted @harshaPEAZ enough and I have a hunch about his responses thus far.


----------



## JayKay PE

Current vote:

x1 @BlueBlueprint_PE (djl)
x2 @DuranDuran (harsha, doth)

Bad votes/these people should be kicked out of the game/this won't trigger Cassandra guys:

x1 @djl (becca)
x2 @beccabun PE (JP, vhab)


----------



## NikR_PE

@JayKay PE i vote for Cassandra.

Did this trigger anything?


----------



## beccabun PE

Yay! I'm winning the bad votes!


----------



## DLD PE

Let's make this interesting:

I'm a *regular mafia*. Townies should vote for me so they can expose themselves.

I think Doth is a townie cop.

@JayKay PE I vote for @Dothracki PE for the time being. 

Mafiosos unite!


----------



## djl PE

@JayKay PE I change my vote to @DuranDuran in light of recent events.


----------



## JayKay PE

Current vote:

x3 @DuranDuran (harsha, doth, djl)
x1 @Dothracki PE (duran)

Bad votes/these people should be kicked out of the game/this won't trigger Cassandra guys:

x1 @djl (becca)
x2 @beccabun PE (JP, vhab)
x1 @cassandra (nikR)


----------



## Dothracki PE

BLOODY CASSANDRA

BLOODY CASSANDRA

BLOODY CASSANDRA?


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

djl said:


> @JayKay PE I vote for @BlueBlueprint_PE because .... I don't know


… honestly I have no idea what’s going on either….


----------



## JayKay PE

GUYS. FOCUS ON KILLING EACH OTHER, NOT TRIGGERING. THIS HAPPENED LAST GAME AND YOU GUYS LOST BECAUSE OF IT IMJUSTSAYING


----------



## DLD PE

JayKay PE said:


> GUYS. FOCUS ON KILLING EACH OTHER, NOT TRIGGERING. THIS HAPPENED LAST GAME AND YOU GUYS LOST BECAUSE OF IT IMJUSTSAYING


Stop trying to help the townies!


----------



## beccabun PE

Yay! I'm winning the bad votes!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Dothracki PE said:


> BLOODY CASSANDRA
> 
> BLOODY CASSANDRA
> 
> BLOODY CASSANDRA?


Go ahead and jump but that won't stop him
Here you got a solid plan B option
I can bring your daddy so much pain
All you gotta do is say my name
Girl, just say it three times in a row
Then you won't believe how far I'll go
I'm on the bench, but coach
Just put me in the game
All you gotta do is say my name
.....Many lyrics....
Wow, I'm impressed
And all you gotta do is say my name three times
Three times in a row it must be spoken
Unbroken
Ready?
CASSANDRA
CASSANDRA
CASSANDRA!


----------



## NikR_PE

@JayKay PE i vote for @DuranDuran


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Maybe its Hamilton Quotes?
Ladies and gentlemen, you could have been anywhere in the world tonight
But you're here with us in New York City
Are you ready for a cabinet meeting, huh?


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Life doesn't discriminate
Between the sinners and the saints
It takes and it takes and it takes
(And we keep living anyway)
We rise (and we fall)
We fall (and we break)
(And we make our mistakes)
And if there's a reason I'm still alive
When so many have died
Then I'm willin' to-
Wait for it (Wait for it, wait for it)
Wait for it (Wait for it, wait for it
(Wait for it, wait for it, wait for it, wait for it, wait for it)
(Wait)


----------



## leggo PE

@JayKay PE I vote for @Unintended Max P.E.


----------



## Dothracki PE

vhab49_PE said:


> Maybe its Hamilton Quotes?
> Ladies and gentlemen, you could have been anywhere in the world tonight
> But you're here with us in New York City
> Are you ready for a cabinet meeting, huh?


I can get behind that


----------



## Dothracki PE

vhab49_PE said:


> Go ahead and jump but that won't stop him
> Here you got a solid plan B option
> I can bring your daddy so much pain
> All you gotta do is say my name
> Girl, just say it three times in a row
> Then you won't believe how far I'll go
> I'm on the bench, but coach
> Just put me in the game
> All you gotta do is say my name
> .....Many lyrics....
> Wow, I'm impressed
> And all you gotta do is say my name three times
> Three times in a row it must be spoken
> Unbroken
> Ready?
> CASSANDRA
> CASSANDRA
> CASSANDRA!


YES! ALEX BRIGHTMAN IS THE BEST!!! I AM SO GLAD I SAW THIS BEFORE THE PANDEMIC.


----------



## JayKay PE

Current vote:

x4 @DuranDuran (harsha, doth, djl, nikr)
x1 @Dothracki PE (duran)

Bad votes/these people should be kicked out of the game/this won't trigger Cassandra guys:

x1 @djl (becca)
x2 @beccabun PE (JP, vhab)

A super bad vote, because @Unintended Max P.E. is a wonderful person who is never mafia

x1 @Unintended Max P.E. (leggo)


----------



## JayKay PE

vhab49_PE said:


> Go ahead and jump but that won't stop him
> Here you got a solid plan B option
> I can bring your daddy so much pain
> All you gotta do is say my name
> Girl, just say it three times in a row
> Then you won't believe how far I'll go
> I'm on the bench, but coach
> Just put me in the game
> All you gotta do is say my name
> .....Many lyrics....
> Wow, I'm impressed
> And all you gotta do is say my name three times
> Three times in a row it must be spoken
> Unbroken
> Ready?
> CASSANDRA
> CASSANDRA
> CASSANDRA!


Holy crap, a ballad already? And such a bold departure from the original source material!


----------



## DLD PE

JayKay PE said:


> Current vote:
> 
> x3 @DuranDuran (harsha, doth, djl, nikr)
> x1 @Dothracki PE (duran)
> 
> Bad votes/these people should be kicked out of the game/this won't trigger Cassandra guys:
> 
> x1 @djl (becca)
> x2 @beccabun PE (JP, vhab)
> 
> A super bad vote, because @Unintended Max P.E. is a wonderful person who is never mafia
> 
> x2 @Unintended Max P.E. (leggo)




Hmmm one of these is a ghost? lol


----------



## JayKay PE

DuranDuran said:


> View attachment 22071
> 
> Hmmm one of these is a ghost? lol


Please note it was fixed, poopy head.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

DuranDuran said:


> Let's make this interesting:
> 
> I'm a *regular mafia*. Townies should vote for me so they can expose themselves.
> 
> I think Doth is a townie cop.
> 
> @JayKay PE I vote for @Dothracki PE for the time being.
> 
> Mafiosos unite!


What is happening!??

I guess @DuranDuran made this one easy. 

@JayKay PE I vote for @DuranDuran


----------



## Dothracki PE

JayKay PE said:


> Holy crap, a ballad already? And such a bold departure from the original source material!


Let's skip the tears and start the whole, ya know, being dead thing.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Wait @JayKay PE how does the mafia doctor work? Do they save a nightkill or a day lynch?

I found it, ugh, this is so confusing.



JayKay PE said:


> The doctors can choose someone to 'save', which means a mafia-aligned doctor may save a townie by mistake, or vice versa. Doctors have an unlimited amount of saves and I am changing the rules to allow them to save the same person multiple times in a row, if they like. *A townie doctor will be able to save someone overnight from a mafia hit. A mafia doctor will be able to save someone from the townie lynch. *



Is the mafia doc still alive? Will they save @DuranDuran?

I feel like I should change my vote.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

I can't decide if I hate this round or if I love it


----------



## JayKay PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> Wait @JayKay PE how does the mafia doctor work? Do they save a nightkill or a day lynch?
> 
> I found it, ugh, this is so confusing.
> 
> 
> 
> Is the mafia doc still alive? Will they save @DuranDuran?
> 
> I feel like I should change my vote.


As stated: A mafia doctor could save someone from a day lynch. A townie doctor could save someone from a night kill, as previously done.


----------



## JayKay PE

Current vote:

x5 @DuranDuran (harsha, doth, djl, nikr, JP)
x1 @Dothracki PE (duran)

Bad votes/these people should be kicked out of the game/this won't trigger Cassandra guys:

x1 @djl (becca)
x1 @beccabun PE (vhab)

A super bad vote, because @Unintended Max P.E. is a wonderful person who is never mafia

x1 @Unintended Max P.E. (leggo)


----------



## Dothracki PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> Wait @JayKay PE how does the mafia doctor work? Do they save a nightkill or a day lynch?
> 
> I found it, ugh, this is so confusing.
> 
> 
> 
> Is the mafia doc still alive? Will they save @DuranDuran?
> 
> I feel like I should change my vote.


I feel like mafia doc should also be for nightkill since it seems mafia is also vulnerable to nightkill.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Dothracki PE said:


> I feel like mafia doc should also be for nightkill since it seems mafia is also vulnerable to nightkill.


You're trying to make the mafia doc stronger?

Seems like both docs should protect against 1 kill or both docs should protect against both kills ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## djl PE

Dothracki PE said:


> I feel like mafia doc should also be for nightkill since it seems mafia is also vulnerable to nightkill.


spoken like a true mafia doc


----------



## Dothracki PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> You're trying to make the mafia doc stronger?
> 
> Seems like both docs should protect against 1 kill or both docs should protect against both kills ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


I feel like the mafia doc is now a very strong postition since they can overrule day votes.


----------



## DLD PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> Wait @JayKay PE how does the mafia doctor work? Do they save a nightkill or a day lynch?
> 
> I found it, ugh, this is so confusing.
> 
> 
> 
> Is the mafia doc still alive? Will they save @DuranDuran?
> 
> I feel like I should change my vote.




Theoretically I can be saved, if the mafia doc is still alive, being I have a ton of votes against me and I'm the only "known" mafia at this point. 

Hey doc, if you're still alive, care to save this poopy head?


----------



## DLD PE

Seems like I blew this thing wide open (no pun intended).


----------



## JayKay PE

Dothracki PE said:


> I feel like the mafia doc is now a very strong postition since they can overrule day votes.


If they know the person they're saving is actually mafia. Since they don't actually know who is mafia or not, since that is knowledge confirmed by the investigator, there is a chance they might save a townie?


----------



## djl PE

JayKay PE said:


> If they know the person they're saving is actually mafia. Since they don't actually know who is mafia or not, since that is knowledge confirmed by the investigator, there is a chance they might save a townie?


when does a doc choose to save?


----------



## NikR_PE

JayKay PE said:


> As stated: A mafia doctor could save someone from a day lynch. A townie doctor could save someone from a night kill, as previously done.


When does the maf doc choose who will be saved? It us in the morning or they can do it before the lynch deadline?


----------



## JayKay PE

NikR_PE said:


> When does the maf doc choose who will be saved? It us in the morning or they can do it before the lynch deadline?


Maf doc must make their choice by 5pm before they lynch deadline.


----------



## txjennah PE

@JayKay PE I vote for @DuranDuran because obvs


----------



## JayKay PE

Current vote:

x6 @DuranDuran (harsha, doth, djl, nikr, JP, txj)
x1 @Dothracki PE (duran)

Bad votes/these people should be kicked out of the game/this won't trigger Cassandra guys:

x1 @djl (becca)
x1 @beccabun PE (vhab)

A super bad vote, because @Unintended Max P.E. is a wonderful person who is never mafia

x1 @Unintended Max P.E. (leggo)


----------



## DLD PE

txjennah PE said:


> @JayKay PE I vote for @DuranDuran because obvs


@txjennah PE are you obvs townie?


----------



## DLD PE

@harshaPEAZ are you townie?


----------



## DLD PE

@Dothracki PE are you townie?


----------



## DLD PE

@djl are you townie?


----------



## djl PE

DuranDuran said:


> @djl are you townie?


according to my pms


----------



## DLD PE

@NikR_PE are you townie?
@jean15paul_PE are you townie?


----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ

JayKay PE said:


> Current vote:
> 
> x1 @BlueBlueprint_PE (djl)
> x2 @DuranDuran (harsha, doth)
> 
> Bad votes/these people should be kicked out of the game/this won't trigger Cassandra guys:
> 
> x1 @djl (becca)
> x2 @beccabun PE (JP, vhab)


I guess its a certain page number on comments when we reach would trigger cassandra that means we all got to spam the heck out!! I bet


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Dothracki PE said:


> I feel like the mafia doc is now a very strong postition since they can overrule day votes.


I agree. The town doc doesn't know who's being targeted whereas the mafia doc does. That is a big advantage.



JayKay PE said:


> If they know the person they're saving is actually mafia. Since they don't actually know who is mafia or not, since that is knowledge confirmed by the investigator, there is a chance they might save a townie?


Interesting, I didn't think of that. Good point.



JayKay PE said:


> Maf doc must make their choice by 5pm before they lynch deadline.


Oooo. So it might be too late for them to save Duran. Ok, I'll leave my vote.



DuranDuran said:


> @NikR_PE are you townie?
> @jean15paul_PE are you townie?


Yes, I....
this question just blew my mind. I never thought of the fact that townies might not want to reveal themselves this round because the mafia doesn't know who they are. Interesting.

Eff it I'm a townie. Don't kill me maf. Save me town doc.


----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ

JayKay PE said:


> GUYS. FOCUS ON KILLING EACH OTHER, NOT TRIGGERING. THIS HAPPENED LAST GAME AND YOU GUYS LOST BECAUSE OF IT IMJUSTSAYING


So you are saying there is no Cassandraaaa it was all a lieeee to distract us noooo  I mean if there is one I would like to see them doing their job thats why we triggering them first lol


----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ

jean15paul_PE said:


> Wait @JayKay PE how does the mafia doctor work? Do they save a nightkill or a day lynch?
> 
> I found it, ugh, this is so confusing.
> 
> 
> 
> Is the mafia doc still alive? Will they save @DuranDuran?
> 
> I feel like I should change my vote.


sus


----------



## DLD PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> Eff it I'm a townie. Don't kill me maf. Save me town doc.


Which means you're maf, since you always say you're townie when you're maf. Don't worry, we won't nightkill you, just the ones who are clearly townie.


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

@JayKay PE I vote for @DuranDuran cuz I sus they are maf ...


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

DuranDuran said:


> Which means you're maf, since you always say you're townie when you're maf. Don't worry, we won't nightkill you, just the ones who are clearly townie.


I always say I"m a townie when I'm a townie also.


jean15paul_PE said:


> Big brain thinking too hard.
> 
> 
> If you're a townie say you're a townie
> If you're a mafia say you're a townie
> 
> K.I.S.S.


I laid out my strategy pretty clearly before. To be fair, this is most of our strategies.


----------



## NikR_PE

Ok so now that maf doc has decided whom to protect, we should change our vote.
Any suggestions?


----------



## Dothracki PE

Well not leaving the game up to chance like last round, and since the world is upside-down (another chance at Hamilton lyrics Carissa activation?), I guess I should confirm that I am the townie investigator and would ask that the TOWNIE DOCTOR PLEASE SAVE ME IF YOU WANT TO HELP THE TOWN. I am a likely nightkill target due to @DuranDuran's post. 

Thus far I have confirned @RBHeadge PE is a townie and @DuranDuran is a mafia. If I am dead I am sorry I couldn't be of much help but I hope the doctor is watching.


----------



## NikR_PE

Dothracki PE said:


> Well not leaving the game up to chance like last round, and since the world is upside-down (another chance at Hamilton lyrics Carissa activation?), I guess I should confirm that I am the townie investigator and would ask that the TOWNIE DOCTOR PLEASE SAVE ME IF YOU WANT TO HELP THE TOWN. I am a likely nightkill target due to @DuranDuran's post.
> 
> Thus far I have confirned @RBHeadge PE is a townie and @DuranDuran is a mafia. If I am dead I am sorry I couldn't be of much help but I hope the doctor is watching.


Thanks Doth. How did Duran know you are the townie cop. Is he the maf cop?


----------



## Dothracki PE

NikR_PE said:


> Thanks Doth. How did Duran know you are the townie cop. Is he the maf cop?


Probably just deduced it from my posts this morning. I guess I wasn't discreet enough with my vote for him


----------



## RBHeadge PE

JayKay PE said:


> GUYS. FOCUS ON KILLING EACH OTHER, NOT TRIGGERING. THIS HAPPENED LAST GAME AND YOU GUYS LOST BECAUSE OF IT IMJUSTSAYING


I distinctly remember trying to trigger the sleeper, and my team won.
imjustsaying


----------



## RBHeadge PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> I can't decide if I hate this round or if I love it


ditto



Dothracki PE said:


> I feel like mafia doc should also be for nightkill since it seems mafia is also vulnerable to nightkill.


I know that I'm biased but I agree with this. The mechanic of the mafia-doc *knowing* who is about to be lynched is overpowered.


Dothracki PE said:


> Thus far I have confirned @RBHeadge PE is a townie and @DuranDuran is a mafia. If I am dead I am sorry I couldn't be of much help but I hope the doctor is watching.


Whelp, I'm getting whacked tonight. 
Doc please save @Dothracki PE


----------



## RBHeadge PE

@JayKay PE I vote for @DuranDuran


----------



## JayKay PE

Current vote:

x8 @DuranDuran (harsha, doth, djl, nikr, JP, txj, blue, RBH)
x1 @Dothracki PE (duran)

Bad votes/these people should be kicked out of the game/this won't trigger Cassandra guys:

x1 @djl (becca)
x1 @beccabun PE (vhab)

A super bad vote, because @Unintended Max P.E. is a wonderful person who is never mafia

x1 @Unintended Max P.E. (leggo)


----------



## JayKay PE

Dothracki PE said:


> I feel like mafia doc should also be for nightkill since it seems mafia is also vulnerable to nightkill.


Mafia is only vulnerable to nightkill if an unknown majority votes for someone. As of right now, majority voting when you don’t know how/who others are voting for is equaling the field very well for the knight kill. Also, mafia doctor has to confirm by 5pm. So there is a chance that their “save” doesn’t work if the voting suddenly changes (which does happen fairly often when we do no PM games).


----------



## JayKay PE

Voting done for the night


----------



## JayKay PE

The people have spoken and @DuranDuran is marched up to the gallows. A crowd surrounds the platform, a crush of people so packed, that nobody is paying attention to the outposts of the courtyard. A defiant snear is on @DuranDuran's face as the noose is tightened. They step forward — and the trapdoor snaps open. For a moment of pure silence, the crowd watches the taunt rope, expecting something to happen, for the rope to fray and snap or an impossible rescue mission to occur, but nothing happens. @DuranDuran's foot feebly kicks its last.

@DuranDuran was killed by the townies. @DuranDuran was mafia.

Remaining players: @NikR_PE, @RBHeadge PE, @MadamPirate PE, @jean15paul_PE, @djl, @harshaPEAZ, @Dothracki PE, @txjennah PE, @BlueBlueprint_PE, and @ChebyshevII PE


----------



## djl PE

It’s gonna take me a sec to process this...


----------



## DLD PE

Go Vols!
Go Titans
Go Preds!
Go mafs.....AACK!


----------



## djl PE

DuranDuran said:


> Go Vols!
> Go Preds!
> Go mafs.....AACK!


You forgot the Titans


----------



## DLD PE

djl said:


> You forgot the Titans


Fixed


----------



## djl PE

Ok, so I'm trying to figure out why mafia doc didn't safe duran... Maybe because we talked about switching votes to someone else, they were worried it would be them so they protected themselves (if that's possible?) for the ultimate good of the mafia? 

Or maybe they just weren't paying attention yesterday..


----------



## beccabun PE

djl said:


> Ok, so I'm trying to figure out why mafia doc didn't safe duran... Maybe because we talked about switching votes to someone else, they were worried it would be them so they protected themselves (if that's possible?) for the ultimate good of the mafia?


Doctor's can't save themselves (unless that rule changed for this round).


djl said:


> Or maybe they just weren't paying attention yesterday..


Occam's razor...


----------



## JayKay PE

A tumbleweed rolls by. The night remains silent and cool. A full night of rest is achieved by all.

Remaining players: @NikR_PE, @RBHeadge PE, @MadamPirate PE, @jean15paul_PE, @djl, @harshaPEAZ, @Dothracki PE, @txjennah PE, @BlueBlueprint_PE, and @ChebyshevII PE


----------



## NikR_PE

Or maybe they were night killed by maf. Do we get that info if the maf doc (or cop) is night killed


----------



## JayKay PE

NikR_PE said:


> Or maybe they were night killed by maf. Do we get that info if the maf doc (or cop) is night killed


If anyone is killed during the day or night, their affiliation will be noted. 

I think I will not be saying the role of the person killed, since both day and night are revealed affiliations.


----------



## djl PE

JayKay PE said:


> A tumbleweed rolls by. The night remains silent and cool. A full night of rest is achieved by all.
> 
> Remaining players: @NikR_PE, @RBHeadge PE, @MadamPirate PE, @jean15paul_PE, @djl, @harshaPEAZ, @Dothracki PE, @txjennah PE, @BlueBlueprint_PE, and @ChebyshevII PE


I feel refreshed, full of health, and fully capable of doing multiple spells after that long rest! 

Oh wait wrong game


----------



## NikR_PE

JayKay PE said:


> A tumbleweed rolls by. The night remains silent and cool. A full night of rest is achieved by all.
> 
> Remaining players: @NikR_PE, @RBHeadge PE, @MadamPirate PE, @jean15paul_PE, @djl, @harshaPEAZ, @Dothracki PE, @txjennah PE, @BlueBlueprint_PE, and @ChebyshevII PE


Seems like there was a tie last night. Awesome.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

beccabun PE said:


> Doctor's can't save themselves (unless that rule changed for this round).
> 
> Occam's razor...





djl said:


> Ok, so I'm trying to figure out why mafia doc didn't safe duran... Maybe because we talked about switching votes to someone else, they were worried it would be them so they protected themselves (if that's possible?) for the ultimate good of the mafia?
> 
> Or maybe they just weren't paying attention yesterday..


Or maybe they ded.


----------



## djl PE

vhab49_PE said:


> Or maybe they ded.


!


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

is everybody ded? eerily quiet here this am....


----------



## JayKay PE

I'm dead.


----------



## NikR_PE

Madam and Cheb did not vote fir Duran. So i am choosimg one of them. 

@JayKay PE i vote for @ChebyshevII PE


----------



## djl PE

@JayKay PE i vote for @BlueBlueprint_PE because I wanted to yesterday before someone admitted their mafiosity


----------



## DLD PE

NikR_PE said:


> Madam and Cheb did not vote fir Duran. So i am choosimg one of them.
> 
> @JayKay PE i vote for @ChebyshevII PE


And if either of them are the maf doc, I'm voting for them until death do I part.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

I smell funny. Love site visits.


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

NikR_PE said:


> Madam and Cheb did not vote fir Duran. So i am choosimg one of them.
> 
> @JayKay PE i vote for @ChebyshevII PE


I think I'll choose the other ... @JayKay PE I vote for @MadamPirate PE as they've been oddly quiet... and maybe a tie will awaken Cassandra?!


----------



## txjennah PE

@JayKay PE I vote for @harshaPEAZ because  I got a feeling


----------



## NikR_PE

txjennah PE said:


> @JayKay PE I vote for @harshaPEAZ because  I got a feeling


----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ

txjennah PE said:


> @JayKay PE I vote for @harshaPEAZ because  I got a feeling


You always have wrong feelings.... @JayKay PE I would like to vote for @ChebyshevII PE


----------



## RBHeadge PE

BlueBlueprint_PE said:


> I think I'll choose the other ... @JayKay PE I vote for @MadamPirate PE as they've been oddly quiet... and maybe a tie will awaken Cassandra?!


I like that strategy too.
@JayKay PE I vote for @MadamPirate PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE

BlueBlueprint_PE said:


> I think I'll choose the other ... @JayKay PE I vote for @MadamPirate PE as they've been oddly quiet... and maybe a tie will awaken Cassandra?!


*cries* I worked til 12:30 AM tuesday night and then I had to be in the office yesterday with the VP and Director. Today has been scrambling to catch up, I have a 90% package due a week from tomorrow and a 60% package (that I haven't started) due a week after that. I'm literally drowning here.


----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ

MadamPirate PE said:


> *cries* I worked til 12:30 AM tuesday night and then I had to be in the office yesterday with the VP and Director. Today has been scrambling to catch up, I have a 90% package due a week from tomorrow and a 60% package (that I haven't started) due a week after that. I'm literally drowning here.


Me too I have a 60% due on the 2nd that is Wednesday and we started today  I mean I worked till 10pm last night and would be working the long weekend...


----------



## JayKay PE

Current vote:

x2 @ChebyshevII PE (nikr, harsha)
x1 @BlueBlueprint_PE (djl)
x2 @MadamPirate PE (blue2, RBH)
x1 @harshaPEAZ (txj)


----------



## JayKay PE

30 minutes


----------



## DLD PE

@JayKay PE i vote for @BlueBlueprint_PE because I like ties.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

@jaykay I vote for whomever decided to kill me off. Jerks.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## JayKay PE

Time


----------



## JayKay PE

A surgery gone wrong and a mob appears. A scalpel is used to remove an eye while the other is ripped out ruthlessly. @ChebyshevII PE was killed by the mob. @ChebyshevII PE was the townie doctor. 




Remaining players: @NikR_PE, @RBHeadge PE, @MadamPirate PE, @jean15paul_PE, @djl, @harshaPEAZ, @Dothracki PE, @txjennah PE, @BlueBlueprint_PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE

harshaPEAZ said:


> Me too I have a 60% due on the 2nd that is Wednesday and we started today  I mean I worked till 10pm last night and would be working the long weekend...


And I got sucked back into work after I made that post and just came back up for air.

jebus tapdancing crisco


----------



## NikR_PE




----------



## Dothracki PE




----------



## Dothracki PE

@JayKay PE is probably laughing hysterically at this point...


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Remaining players: @NikR_PE, @RBHeadge PE, @MadamPirate PE, @jean15paul_PE, @djl, @harshaPEAZ, @Dothracki PE, @txjennah PE, @BlueBlueprint_PE 

*** ANNOUNCEMENT TO ALL REMAINING MAFIA ***

I'm the mafia investigator!

I've confirmed that RB, Doth, and Cheby are townies.

Cheby is ded.

Please vote for Doth tonight in case he has any investigations left. And RB tomorrow.

The town doctor is ded so they can't protect them.

I don't have any investigations left, so I'm not uniquely valuable anymore, but if there are no other confirmed mafia alive, I'd appreciate some protection.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Dothracki PE said:


> @JayKay PE is probably laughing hysterically at this point...


Now would be a good time to tell us anything useful you know.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

this is getting interesting...


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

For whatever it's worth I also investigated @DuranDuran (who's also dead at this point) and confirm he's mafia.

So ultimately no major revelations.


----------



## Dothracki PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Now would be a good time to tell us anything useful you know.


I did investigate @BlueBlueprint_PE yesterday who is a townie.

Who needs Cassandra when both invegators are sharing their secrets anyway.


----------



## DLD PE

I was investigated by both sides? I feel honored. Dead, but honored lol.


----------



## NikR_PE

Need to hear about nightkill. There are 3 confirned townies rb doth and blue. @Dothracki PE can you show us your latest table thingy?


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

While I was sick I watched all of the Godfather for the first time and half of the Godfather Part 2. Come on mafia, let's get whacking!


----------



## Dothracki PE

Well assuming an 8 and 7 spread originally we have at least 3 mafia unidentified if @jean15paul_PE really is telling the truth this time, because he's claimed townie already this round. Here is my full chart with some reads that may or may not be close.


----------



## NikR_PE

Dothracki PE said:


> View attachment 22426


Cant open


----------



## Dothracki PE

NikR_PE said:


> Cant open


Sorry was updating it, try to refresh.


----------



## DLD PE

Dothracki PE said:


> Well assuming an 8 and 7 spread originally we have at least 3 mafia unidentified if @jean15paul_PE really is telling the truth this time, because he's claimed townie already this round. Here is my full chart with some reads that may or may not be close.
> 
> View attachment 22427


For records, you should write in that Cheby was the townie Doc, as opposed to the mafia Doc.


----------



## Dothracki PE

DuranDuran said:


> For records, you should write in that Cheby was the townie Doc, as opposed to the mafia Doc.


I have a mafia doc added to the data validation list. Should have changed that in the data validation drop down to specify.

I'm just lazy and didn't want to type it out every round so I set up a drop down.


----------



## DLD PE

Dothracki PE said:


> I have a mafia doc added to the data validation list. Should have changed that in the data validation drop down to specify.
> 
> I'm just lazy and didn't want to type it out every round so I set up a drop down.


Kudos to you for keeping up with it!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Dothracki PE said:


> I have a mafia doc added to the data validation list. Should have changed that in the data validation drop down to specify.
> 
> I'm just lazy and didn't want to type it out every round so I set up a drop down.


Wow, you fancee.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Finished the two things I needed to do for work this morning. Now off to a graduation ceremony AND a graduation party. I probably won't be able to pop back in, so @JayKay PE I vote for @jean15paul_PE


----------



## txjennah PE

Assuming I survived the night kill, @JayKay PE I also vote for @jean15paul_PE because obvs


----------



## NikR_PE

@JayKay PE i vote for @jean15paul_PE


----------



## djl PE

@JayKay PE i vote for @jean15paul_PE


----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ

I vote for @jean15paul_PE this round @JayKay PE would be busy at work would try pop back in in the evening....


----------



## Dothracki PE

@JayKay PE I vote for @jean15paul_PE ?


----------



## JayKay PE

Sorry guys. Was hoping to have a break before this, but the drive today is super rough.


----------



## JayKay PE

The caw of a raven. The bell tolls. @Dothracki PE was killed last night.

@Dothracki PE was the townie investigator.

Remaining players: @NikR_PE, @RBHeadge PE, @MadamPirate PE, @jean15paul_PE, @djl, @harshaPEAZ, @txjennah PE, @BlueBlueprint_PE


----------



## JayKay PE

In other news, look at my super cute road trip buddy:


----------



## JayKay PE

Current vote:

x5 @jean15paul_PE (MP, txj, nikr, djl, harsha)


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

well... obv I vote for @jean15paul_PE please @JayKay PE 

sorry you got deaded @Dothracki PE and @ChebyshevII PE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Derpin' with her brother:


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

Cuddle Puddle


----------



## txjennah PE

Here's my little old man.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

@JayKay PE I vote for @RBHeadge PE


----------



## RBHeadge PE

@JayKay PE I vote for @jean15paul_PE


----------



## Dothracki PE

JayKay PE said:


> The caw of a raven. The bell tolls. @Dothracki PE was killed last night.
> 
> @Dothracki PE was the townie investigator.
> 
> Remaining players: @NikR_PE, @RBHeadge PE, @MadamPirate PE, @jean15paul_PE, @djl, @harshaPEAZ, @txjennah PE, @BlueBlueprint_PE


Quoth the Raven, "Nevermore."


----------



## JayKay PE

Current vote:

x7 @jean15paul_PE (MP, txj, nikr, djl, harsha, blue2, RBH)
x1 @RBHeadge PE (JP)


----------



## JayKay PE

I’m in CT, but I think it’s 9pm est. so. Time.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

mafia doc


----------



## JayKay PE

Sorry for the late day kill post. Driving and a deep tissue massage killed me (figuratively, not literally).

The smell of Cajun spices thickly filled the humid air, coating the lungs with each inhale. @jean15paul_PE lounged under an umbrella with a seafood boil bubbling nearby. After a few drinks, there was a mild argument concerning dry rub and liquid spice for the boil itself, but the argument promptly ended when the boil was poured onto the table surface for everyone to enjoy.

Everyone eagerly dug in like wild animals.

Perhaps too quickly.

If one had to die, a huge piece of crawfish might not be the worst way. @jean15paul_PE frantically waved their hands, throat squeezing around the succulent piece of meat, and eyed their companions, who seemed a little too focused on dinner. They were lucky that one put down their piece of corn quickly to perform the Heimlich maneuver. 

Before the hunk of food had slapped on the deck, to be consumed by the dog, @jean15paul_PE had resumed eating. 

@jean15paul_PE was saved by a doctor.

Remaining players: @NikR_PE, @RBHeadge PE, @MadamPirate PE, @jean15paul_PE, @djl, @harshaPEAZ, @txjennah PE, @BlueBlueprint_PE


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

JayKay PE said:


> Sorry for the late day kill post. Driving and a deep tissue massage killed me (figuratively, not literally).
> 
> The smell of Cajun spices thickly filled the humid air, coating the lungs with each inhale. @jean15paul_PE lounged under an umbrella with a seafood boil bubbling nearby. After a few drinks, there was a mild argument concerning dry rub and liquid spice for the boil itself, but the argument promptly ended when the boil was poured onto the table surface for everyone to enjoy.
> 
> Everyone eagerly dug in like wild animals.
> 
> Perhaps too quickly.
> 
> If one had to die, a huge piece of crawfish might not be the worst way. @jean15paul_PE frantically waved their hands, throat squeezing around the succulent piece of meat, and eyed their companions, who seemed a little too focused on dinner. They were lucky that one put down their piece of corn quickly to perform the Heimlich maneuver.
> 
> Before the hunk of food had slapped on the deck, to be consumed by the dog, @jean15paul_PE had resumed eating.
> 
> @jean15paul_PE was saved by a doctor.
> 
> Remaining players: @NikR_PE, @RBHeadge PE, @MadamPirate PE, @jean15paul_PE, @djl, @harshaPEAZ, @txjennah PE, @BlueBlueprint_PE


I survived and ate crawfish!!!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Jk says maf update will be late.


----------



## djl PE

if you're the maf doc, fess up. we can do this the easy way (you tell us who you are) or the hard way (you don't tell us and we maybe lose).


----------



## DLD PE

Apparently the doc wanted to watch me dangle by a rope. At least the doc saved JP!


----------



## JayKay PE

Sorry about the late update!!! I forgot that I would be driving home on Tuesday (a normal workday). Update: @RBHeadge PE is sleeping with the fishes.

@RBHeadge PE was killed by the mafia. @RBHeadge PE was a townie.

Remaining players: @NikR_PE, @MadamPirate PE, @jean15paul_PE, @djl, @harshaPEAZ, @txjennah PE, @BlueBlueprint_PE


----------



## txjennah PE

@JayKay PE I vote for @jean15paul_PE because obvs part 2


----------



## djl PE

@JayKay PE I also vote for @jean15paul_PE because obvs part doux


----------



## MadamPirate PE

@JayKay PE I vote for @jean15paul_PE because obvs electric boogaloo


----------



## DLD PE




----------



## Dothracki PE




----------



## JayKay PE

What.


----------



## JayKay PE

Current vote:

x3 @jean15paul_PE (txj, djl, MP)


----------



## djl PE

OK time to change votes now that maf doc is locked in.
@JayKay PE i'm changing my vote to @harshaPEAZ because I have a sneaky sus.


----------



## JayKay PE

Current vote:

x2 @jean15paul_PE (txj, MP)
x1 @harshaPEAZ (djl)


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

@JayKay PE I'm with @djl and vote for @harshaPEAZ


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

@JayKay PE I vote for @DuranDuran because  

Trigger post?


----------



## JayKay PE

Current vote:

x2 @jean15paul_PE (txj, MP)
x2 @harshaPEAZ (djl, blue2)


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

@JayKay PE I vote for @BlueBlueprint_PE


----------



## NikR_PE

@JayKay PE , i vote for @harshaPEAZ


----------



## JayKay PE

Current vote:

x2 @jean15paul_PE (txj, MP)
x3 @harshaPEAZ (djl, blue2, nikr)
x1 @BlueBlueprint_PE (JP)


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

leggo PE said:


> @JayKay PE I vote for @Unintended Max P.E.


A wasted vote.


----------



## leggo PE

Unintended Max P.E. said:


> A wasted vote.



A very delayed response.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

I'm going rogue and trying something strategic. Assuming everyone is doing what they are supposed to it should work.

@JayKay PE last minute vote change. I vote for myself @jean15paul_PE 

Assuming the mafia doc is protecting me, this is the best path to mafia win.


----------



## JayKay PE

Time.


----------



## JayKay PE

Final vote:

x3 @jean15paul_PE (txj, MP, JP)
x3 @harshaPEAZ (djl, blue2, nikr)


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> I'm going rogue and trying something strategic. Assuming everyone is doing what they are supposed to it should work.
> 
> @JayKay PE last minute vote change. I vote for myself @jean15paul_PE
> 
> Assuming the mafia doc is protecting me, this is the best path to mafia win.


I don't know @RBHeadge PE 's numerical game theory, but pretty sure this checks out


----------



## JayKay PE

Two warriors stand alone in the bloody field. The fight is over between the armies, wounded being carried or carted off depending on their life status, and yet- they remain. The high noon sunlight glints off their armor, but neither moves as they mentally prepare.

A single leaf flutters across the churned-over field, caught in an errant gust.

They both attack!

@jean15paul_PE sheaths their sword with a smirk after flicking it nonchalantly to remove the blood on the steel. “A traitor to me will be a traitor to all.” They state, moving towards the prone body, ready to cut off the head to present to their general.

Unfastening the helmet chin strap, they pale when the slack features of @harshaPEAZ come into view. A close childhood friend, slain by their own hand!!! Tragedy!!!

@harshaPEAZ was lynched by the randomizer. @harshaPEAZ was mafia.

Remaining players: @NikR_PE, @MadamPirate PE, @jean15paul_PE, @djl ,@txjennah PE, @BlueBlueprint_PE


----------



## JayKay PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> I don't know @RBHeadge PE 's numerical game theory, but pretty sure this checks out


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

JayKay PE said:


> Two warriors stand alone in the bloody field. The fight is over between the armies, wounded being carried or carted off depending on their life status, and yet- they remain. The high noon sunlight glints off their armor, but neither moves as they mentally prepare.
> 
> A single leaf flutters across the churned-over field, caught in an errant gust.
> 
> They both attack!
> 
> @jean15paul_PE sheaths their sword with a smirk after flicking it nonchalantly to remove the blood on the steel. “A traitor to me will be a traitor to all.” They state, moving towards the prone body, ready to cut off the head to present to their general.
> 
> Unfastening the helmet chin strap, they pale when the slack features of @harshaPEAZ come into view. A close childhood friend, slain by their own hand!!! Tragedy!!!
> 
> @harshaPEAZ was lynched by the randomizer. @harshaPEAZ was mafia.
> 
> Remaining players: @NikR_PE, @MadamPirate PE, @jean15paul_PE, @djl ,@txjennah PE, @BlueBlueprint_PE
> 
> View attachment 22527


Why am I JPp?


----------



## Dothracki PE

SPAM


----------



## Dothracki PE

Simply...


----------



## Dothracki PE

TRIPLE


----------



## DLD PE

@JayKay PE I vote for @harshaPEAZ


----------



## DLD PE

Where are Odin pics?


----------



## DLD PE

SPAM and triple.


----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ

The one day I don’t vote is when I get voted


----------



## beccabun PE

DuranDuran said:


> Where are Odin pics?


WHERE ARE THE ODIN PICS?


----------



## JayKay PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> Why am I JPp?


...because ur a peepee head


----------



## JayKay PE

Have a trapped Odin pic:


----------



## JayKay PE

Another high-density Odin pic:


----------



## djl PE

@JayKay PE I vote for @jean15paul_PE because he is mafia.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## DLD PE




----------



## RBHeadge PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> I don't know @RBHeadge PE 's numerical game theory, but pretty sure this checks out


Clever move! Yeah, this would definitely score as a WPA for the mafia. Without seeing the rest of the board its hard to tell if it was the clear path to *certain* victory. 

I'll admit that I haven't been following the game since Thursday night. Is there a running tally of townie vs mafia (Team A vs Team B) deaths so far?


----------



## beccabun PE




----------



## RBHeadge PE

okay, I'm looking back at everything from Friday evening now:

The questions mark on Friday was if the mafia doctor was still alive. And.... they were. That's when I really stopped paying attention. Sorry, RL stuff happening. Anyway this revelation meant that more subtle tactics were required of the town.




djl said:


> OK time to change votes now that maf doc is locked in.
> @JayKay PE i'm changing my vote to @harshaPEAZ because I have a sneaky sus.









(!!) move. 

I won't ask how you guessed on @harshaPEAZ but it worked. And more importantly we can learn from the sequence of votes that day. There is still some fog of war involved but its generally a pretty clear read.

I was wondering if anyone was going to work out this tactic, especially without broadcasting it to the thread beforehand.


----------



## djl PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> okay, I'm looking back at everything from Friday evening now:
> 
> The questions mark on Friday was if the mafia doctor was still alive. And.... they were. That's when I really stopped paying attention. Sorry, RL stuff happening. Anyway this revelation meant that more subtle tactics were required of the town.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (!!) move.
> 
> I won't ask how you guessed on @harshaPEAZ but it worked. And more importantly we can learn from the sequence of votes that day. There is still some fog of war involved but its generally a pretty clear read.
> 
> I was wondering if anyone was going to work out this tactic, especially without broadcasting it to the thread beforehand.


I am Sherlock Holmes.


----------



## JayKay PE

A breeze travels through the town. Everyone wakes up for their coffee. The news is the same it always is. A temporary peace throughout the land.

Remaining players: @NikR_PE, @MadamPirate PE, @jean15paul_PE, @djl ,@txjennah PE, @BlueBlueprint_PE


----------



## JayKay PE

Current vote:

x1 @jean15paul_PE (djl)


----------



## JayKay PE

@everyone reacting mean on my update: Stop being mean, I'm just doing my job


----------



## RBHeadge PE

So what are we thinking. 4 town 2 maf? Or tied at 3? The latter would have required a 1vs1 tie with an abstention last night.


----------



## DLD PE

JayKay PE said:


> @everyone reacting mean on my update: Stop being mean, I'm just doing my job


It's not directed at you. I'm reacting "angry" that these scum townies are killing my maf brethren!


----------



## djl PE

I'm about to go to a meeting on site, but plan on doing some serious magnifying glass work when I get back- maybe even pulling a notepad out. Any revelations while I'm gone are welcome.


----------



## DLD PE

djl said:


> I'm about to go to a meeting on site, but plan on doing some serious magnifying glass work when I get back- maybe even pulling a notepad out. Any revelations while I'm gone are welcome.


Revelation: Mafia was doomed from the start.

Day 1: Mafia: "Let's all vote for @beccabun PE ...no way is she maf 4 rounds in a row. Safe bet....oops!"
Day 2: Townies: "Hey @DuranDuran , come to the gallows. No one is going to save you...and bring your own rope!"
Day 3: Mafia: "Let's save @jean15paul_PE , he's valuable!" This was our last spark of hope.

Also, we forgot to vote or tied during the night kill (twice I think?), so that didn't help.


----------



## beccabun PE

DuranDuran said:


> Also, we forgot to vote or tied during the night kill (twice I think?), so that didn't help.


Not that a ghost has anything to say but there's a very obvious townie that would be great for an NK tonight (assuming y'all last that long....)


----------



## djl PE

beccabun PE said:


> Not that a ghost has anything to say but there's a very obvious townie that would be great for an NK tonight (assuming y'all last that long....)


Who in the world could that be?????


----------



## MadamPirate PE

@JayKay PE I vote for @jean15paul_PE because he's the only one I know is maf and I'm too stupid right now to figure out anyone else.


----------



## JayKay PE

Current vote:

x2 @jean15paul_PE (djl, MP)


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

@JayKay PE I vote for @MadamPirate PE because I had a dream that the trigger was me being lynched and then voting 3 business days later.


----------



## NikR_PE

.


RBHeadge PE said:


> I was wondering if anyone was going to work out this tactic, especially without broadcasting it to the thread beforehand.


I think we were all thinking it but @djl hit a home run with his choice


----------



## DLD PE

@JayKay PE I vote for the trigger.


----------



## beccabun PE

@JayKay PE i vote for the townies to come forward so the mafia can pick them off one by one


----------



## DLD PE

NikR_PE said:


> .
> 
> I think we were all thinking it but @djl hit a home run with his choice


At this point, it might as well be a walk-off homer.

Edit: Also, we can put a hit on him now and not feel bad (for reasons).


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

leggo PE said:


> A very delayed response.


Basically this sort of thing has made me stay away from here for extended periods and then wonder why I bother to come back.


----------



## DLD PE

Unintended Max P.E. said:


> Basically this sort of thing has made me stay away from here for extended periods and then wonder why I bother to come back.


But you keep coming back .


----------



## djl PE

DuranDuran said:


> At this point, it might as well be a walk-off homer.
> 
> Edit: Also, we can put a hit on him now and not feel bad (for reasons).


I passed the PE so IDGAF what you do to me 

Also, mafia doc save me I’m actually mafia


----------



## RBHeadge PE

djl said:


> I passed the PE so IDGAF what you do to me


Congrats again. We hope you'll stick around!


----------



## JayKay PE

djl said:


> I passed the PE so IDGAF what you do to me
> 
> Also, mafia doc save me I’m actually mafia


Stick around and maybe mod a round?


----------



## JayKay PE

Unintended Max P.E. said:


> Basically this sort of thing has made me stay away from here for extended periods and then wonder why I bother to come back.


----------



## djl PE

JayKay PE said:


> Stick around and maybe mod a round?


Sounds scary! But yeah I’ll be around!


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

djl said:


> I passed the PE so IDGAF what you do to me


Congrats!!!! 


djl said:


> Also, mafia doc save me I’m actually mafia


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

RBHeadge PE said:


> I'll admit that I haven't been following the game since Thursday night. Is there a running tally of townie vs mafia (Team A vs Team B) deaths so far?


So far 5 TOWNIE Deaths include both the cop and the doc
4 MAF Deaths and it appears that both the MAF cop and doc are still alive...I'm guessing we have a 3-3 split.


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP




----------



## JayKay PE

BlueBlueprint_PE said:


> So far 5 TOWNIE Deaths include both the cop and the doc
> 4 MAF Deaths and it appears that both the MAF cop and doc are still alive...I'm guessing we have a 3-3 split.


Thank god someone is keeping track


----------



## DLD PE

JayKay PE said:


> Thank god someone is keeping track


I vote we have a 3-3 triple.


----------



## DLD PE

Seconded


----------



## DLD PE

Triple post.


----------



## NikR_PE

I wish for Cassandra to be awakened.


----------



## djl PE

@BlueBlueprint_PE 
@NikR_PE 

These are my thoughts:
We are in the end game now. There’s a good chance we go to shooting in the dark tomorrow, but we can use some strat today.
At this point, maf doc has locked in their save. If there really are 3 mafs left, that leaves one of 2 people they can save. One of those is obviously jean15paul_PE, who admitted they were maf cop. So we have a vanilla and the doc left to figure out. FWIW, I think it's txjennah PE and MadamPirate PE , respectively.
Doc could have caught on to us swapping and chosen to save the other (vanilla) maf. But that’s a maybe.
I think we should go for the doc or vanilla and leave JP for last. 
Which leads me to this line of reasoning...


@JayKay PE I change my vote to @MadamPirate PE for THIS\/


JayKay PE said:


> The people have spoken and @DuranDuran is marched up to the gallows. A crowd surrounds the platform, a crush of people so packed, that nobody is paying attention to the outposts of the courtyard. A defiant snear is on @DuranDuran's face as the noose is tightened. They step forward — and the trapdoor snaps open. For a moment of pure silence, the crowd watches the taunt rope, expecting something to happen, for the rope to fray and snap or an impossible rescue mission to occur, but nothing happens. @DuranDuran's foot feebly kicks its last.
> 
> @DuranDuran was killed by the townies. @DuranDuran was mafia.
> 
> Remaining players: @NikR_PE, @RBHeadge PE, @MadamPirate PE, @jean15paul_PE, @djl, @harshaPEAZ, @Dothracki PE, @txjennah PE, @BlueBlueprint_PE, and @ChebyshevII PE


WHILE SHE WAS \/


MadamPirate PE said:


> *cries* I worked til 12:30 AM tuesday night and then I had to be in the office yesterday with the VP and Director. Today has been scrambling to catch up, I have a 90% package due a week from tomorrow and a 60% package (that I haven't started) due a week after that. I'm literally drowning here.


/\MEANS SHE IS MAF DOC/\

...maybe.
Thoughts?


----------



## djl PE

djl said:


> @BlueBlueprint_PE
> @NikR_PE
> 
> These are my thoughts:
> We are in the end game now. There’s a good chance we go to shooting in the dark tomorrow, but we can use some strat today.
> At this point, maf doc has locked in their save. If there really are 3 mafs left, that leaves one of 2 people they can save. One of those is obviously jean15paul_PE, who admitted they were maf cop. So we have a vanilla and the doc left to figure out. FWIW, I think it's txjennah PE and MadamPirate PE , respectively.
> Doc could have caught on to us swapping and chosen to save the other (vanilla) maf. But that’s a maybe.
> I think we should go for the doc or vanilla and leave JP for last.
> Which leads me to this line of reasoning...
> 
> 
> @JayKay PE I change my vote to @MadamPirate PE for THIS\/
> 
> WHILE SHE WAS \/
> 
> /\MEANS SHE IS MAF DOC/\
> 
> ...maybe.
> Thoughts?


obviously, getting doc tonight is our best bet because they can't save themselves.... 

but I have a feeling i'm gonna get dedded tonight so you'll be on your own. and also FWIW, I don't know anything! all i know is i'm town, blue is town, and jp is maf cop. so take it or leave it, unless you want to win.


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

djl said:


> @BlueBlueprint_PE
> @NikR_PE
> 
> These are my thoughts:
> We are in the end game now. There’s a good chance we go to shooting in the dark tomorrow, but we can use some strat today.
> At this point, maf doc has locked in their save. If there really are 3 mafs left, that leaves one of 2 people they can save. One of those is obviously jean15paul_PE, who admitted they were maf cop. So we have a vanilla and the doc left to figure out. FWIW, I think it's txjennah PE and MadamPirate PE , respectively.
> Doc could have caught on to us swapping and chosen to save the other (vanilla) maf. But that’s a maybe.
> I think we should go for the doc or vanilla and leave JP for last.
> Which leads me to this line of reasoning...
> 
> 
> @JayKay PE I change my vote to @MadamPirate PE for THIS\/
> 
> WHILE SHE WAS \/
> 
> /\MEANS SHE IS MAF DOC/\
> 
> ...maybe.
> Thoughts?


I had the same thought, which was why i voted for MP on day 4 (duran lynched on day 3) ... 

@JayKay PE i vote for @MadamPirate PE


----------



## NikR_PE

djl said:


> @BlueBlueprint_PE
> @NikR_PE
> 
> These are my thoughts:
> We are in the end game now. There’s a good chance we go to shooting in the dark tomorrow, but we can use some strat today.
> At this point, maf doc has locked in their save. If there really are 3 mafs left, that leaves one of 2 people they can save. One of those is obviously jean15paul_PE, who admitted they were maf cop. So we have a vanilla and the doc left to figure out. FWIW, I think it's txjennah PE and MadamPirate PE , respectively.
> Doc could have caught on to us swapping and chosen to save the other (vanilla) maf. But that’s a maybe.
> I think we should go for the doc or vanilla and leave JP for last.
> Which leads me to this line of reasoning...
> 
> 
> @JayKay PE I change my vote to @MadamPirate PE for THIS\/
> 
> WHILE SHE WAS \/
> 
> /\MEANS SHE IS MAF DOC/\
> 
> ...maybe.
> Thoughts?


I agree. I was also leaning towards mp being the doc.

@JayKay PE i vote for @MadamPirate PE


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

@JayKay PE I vote for @BlueBlueprint_PE again


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

@mafia I think both the town cop and the town doc are ded, so we just have to make sure we don't tie our votes again. As far as I know @BlueBlueprint_PE is the only surviving "confirmed" townie. (confirmed by @Dothracki PE , town cop, I think). So I say vote for @BlueBlueprint_PE tonight.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Dothracki PE said:


> Well not leaving the game up to chance like last round, and since the world is upside-down (another chance at Hamilton lyrics Carissa activation?), I guess I should confirm that I am the townie investigator and would ask that the TOWNIE DOCTOR PLEASE SAVE ME IF YOU WANT TO HELP THE TOWN. I am a likely nightkill target due to @DuranDuran's post.
> 
> Thus far I have confirned @RBHeadge PE is a townie and @DuranDuran is a mafia. If I am dead I am sorry I couldn't be of much help but I hope the doctor is watching.


Oh, maybe not


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

jean15paul_PE said:


> Oh, maybe not


some investigator you are....


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Dothracki PE said:


> I did investigate @BlueBlueprint_PE yesterday who is a townie.
> 
> Who needs Cassandra when both invegators are sharing their secrets anyway.


ah there it is. @mafia let's target @BlueBlueprint_PE based on this


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

jean15paul_PE said:


> ah there it is. @mafia let's target @BlueBlueprint_PE based on this


figured you'd find it eventually ...


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

jean15paul_PE said:


> ah there it is. @mafia let's target @BlueBlueprint_PE based on this


oh.. and ....


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

TTRRIIPPPLLLEEE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MadamPirate PE




----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

MadamPirate PE said:


> View attachment 22623


don't pretend you don't know what you did...


----------



## JayKay PE

Current vote:

x1 @jean15paul_PE (MP)
x3 @MadamPirate PE (djl, blue2, nikr)
x1 @BlueBlueprint_PE (JP)


----------



## MadamPirate PE

@RBHeadge PE and @squaretaper LIT AF PE are chuckleheads.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

MadamPirate PE said:


> @RBHeadge PE and @squaretaper LIT AF PE are chuckleheads.


----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ

So I tried to hold myself to not see the results as I had a 60% due today.... just saw my results and I passsedddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddd .......... Thanks everyone you guys kept me going and never feel demotivated....


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

harshaPEAZ said:


> So I tried to hold myself to not see the results as I had a 60% due today.... just saw my results and I passsedddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddd .......... Thanks everyone you guys kept me going and never feel demotivated....


Yes!!! Congrats!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

harshaPEAZ said:


> So I tried to hold myself to not see the results as I had a 60% due today.... just saw my results and I passsedddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddd .......... Thanks everyone you guys kept me going and never feel demotivated....


Congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11!!!!!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

harshaPEAZ said:


> So I tried to hold myself to not see the results as I had a 60% due today.... just saw my results and I passsedddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddd .......... Thanks everyone you guys kept me going and never feel demotivated....


YAY CONGRATS!


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

harshaPEAZ said:


> So I tried to hold myself to not see the results as I had a 60% due today.... just saw my results and I passsedddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddd .......... Thanks everyone you guys kept me going and never feel demotivated....


Awesome! Congratulations!


----------



## NikR_PE

Congrats @harshaPEAZ and @djl


----------



## djl PE

Congrats  @harshaPEAZ


----------



## txjennah PE

Congrats @harshaPEAZ


----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ

djl said:


> Congrats  @harshaPEAZ


Congrats to u too


----------



## beccabun PE

harshaPEAZ said:


> So I tried to hold myself to not see the results as I had a 60% due today.... just saw my results and I passsedddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddd .......... Thanks everyone you guys kept me going and never feel demotivated....


CONGRATS HARSHA!


----------



## JayKay PE

"You'll never prove it!" @MadamPirate PE snarled, hair swirling wildly around their face in an angry tempest. The scenery blurred as the train chugged rapidly down the tracks, steam billowing into the air as the landscape whipped by. Tree limbs snapped off periodically and one piece narrowly missed the two figures balanced precariously on the roof of the traveling metal beast.

"I know what you are! The experiments! The patch jobs that nobody else would take!" @BlueBlueprint_PE nervously inched closer, their boat shoes highly inappropriate to be used on traversing a rapidly moving structure, but @MadamPirate PE needed to be stopped! "I found them all, the bodies hidden so nobody should be able to find them. You know about my championship dog breeding business! You should have taken me out sooner!"

"We were going to take you out," They spat, "Obviously someone was protecting you! Making sure the attention was on them so you could conduct your little investigation." @MadamPirate PE smiled, "But your proof can't come to light if we're both gone!" With a leap, they halved the distance between them both, following it with a tackle.

With a shriek, both tumbled off the edge and into the ravine.

@MadamPirate PE was lynched by the mob. @MadamPirate PE was the mafia doctor.

@BlueBlueprint_PE was killed by the mafia. @BlueBlueprint_PE was a townie.

Final vote:

x1 @jean15paul_PE (MP)
x3 @MadamPirate PE (djl, blue2, nikr)
x1 @BlueBlueprint_PE (JP)

Remaining players: @NikR_PE, @jean15paul_PE, @djl ,@txjennah PE


----------



## JayKay PE

Sorry for the late update. My eye was killing me last night, and I fell asleep at like 8:45pm.


----------



## JayKay PE

TRIPLE POST.


----------



## djl PE

@JayKay PE I vote for @jean15paul_PE because they mafia! AND I'M LEAVING MY VOTE TODAY BECAUSE NO ONE CAN SAVE YOU SOOOORRRRRRYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY


----------



## JayKay PE

@djl the randomizer gives and it takes away.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

@JayKay PE I vote for @djl because they are mean and I'm confident they are a townie.


----------



## JayKay PE

Current vote:

x1 @jean15paul_PE (djl)
x1 @djl (JP)


----------



## RBHeadge PE

djl said:


> @JayKay PE I vote for @jean15paul_PE because they mafia! AND I'M LEAVING MY VOTE TODAY BECAUSE NO ONE CAN SAVE YOU SOOOORRRRRRYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY





JayKay PE said:


> @djl the randomizer gives and it takes away.


Exactly. Unless the game is 3v1 right now, the odds are in the mafia's favor. 
Coin toss for the lynch tonight. If maf wins then they win it all
Assume maf vote for same townie tonight, then it comes down to another coin toss to decide it all tomorrow.


----------



## djl PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Exactly. Unless the game is 3v1 right now, the odds are in the mafia's favor.
> Coin toss for the lynch tonight. If maf wins then they win it all
> Assume maf vote for same townie tonight, then it comes down to another coin toss to decide it all tomorrow.


Wasn't thinking about that... that was silly of me. Oh well, wheel take pity on me!!


----------



## djl PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> @JayKay PE I vote for @djl because they are mean and I'm confident they are a townie.


----------



## djl PE

triple.


----------



## NikR_PE

@JayKay PE i vote for @jean15paul_PE


----------



## NikR_PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Exactly. Unless the game is 3v1 right now, the odds are in the mafia's favor.
> Coin toss for the lynch tonight. If maf wins then they win it all
> Assume maf vote for same townie tonight, then it comes down to another coin toss to decide it all tomorrow.


I somehow doubt it's 3v1 just based on how txj has voted.


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

@JayKay PE i vote or @jean15paul_PE


----------



## beccabun PE

@JayKay PE I vote for @BlueBlueprint_PE because


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

beccabun PE said:


> @JayKay PE I vote for @BlueBlueprint_PE because


fixed it ...


----------



## DLD PE

All the mafs besides @jean15paul_PE are dead, so since the game is still going on, this means a couple of the townies are lying about their status!


----------



## djl PE

DuranDuran said:


> All the mafs besides @jean15paul_PE are dead, so since the game is still going on, this means a couple of the townies are lying about their status!


----------



## beccabun PE

DuranDuran said:


> All the mafs besides @jean15paul_PE are dead, so since the game is still going on, this means a couple of the townies are lying about their status!


It would be interesting if @djl was actually mafia and made the moves Tues and Wed to "confirm" his townie status....


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

DuranDuran said:


> All the mafs besides @jean15paul_PE are dead, so since the game is still going on, this means a couple of the townies are lying about their status!


yep! i figure we have at least a 2-2 split... though it's feasible that we could be split 3(M)-1(T) ... watch your backs fellow TOWNIES!


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

beccabun PE said:


> It would be interesting if @djl was actually mafia and made the moves Tues and Wed to "confirm" his townie status....


I mean ... there is this....



djl said:


> I passed the PE so IDGAF what you do to me :alien
> 
> 
> Also, mafia doc save me I’m actually mafia


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

TRIPLE!!! ... 

and doggo pic.


----------



## djl PE

So far there are 5 maf deaths and 6 town deaths. Only possible splits left, since the game isn't over , are 3M1T and 2M2T.
I'm pretty dang sure @NikR_PE is town, and I am town. This is the best we can hope for at this point- relying on the wheel. Tough way to live, but it's what we've got. 


beccabun PE said:


> It would be interesting if @djl was actually mafia and made the moves Tues and Wed to "confirm" his townie status....


I wish I was smart enough to do something like that


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

I think it could be 3(T)-1(M), 2-2, or 3(M)-1(T)

I'm pretty sure that @JayKay PE said both sides require total elimination to win this round. @JayKay PE can you confirm?


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

djl said:


> So far there are 5 maf deaths and 6 town deaths. Only possible splits left, since the game isn't over , are 3M1T and 2M2T.
> I'm pretty dang sure @NikR_PE is town, and I am town. This is the best we can hope for at this point- relying on the wheel. Tough way to live, but it's what we've got.
> 
> I wish I was smart enough to do something like that


Oh, looks like @djl is smarter than me.


----------



## djl PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> I think it could be 3(T)-1(M), 2-2, or 3(M)-1(T)
> 
> I'm pretty sure that @JayKay PE said both sides require total elimination to win this round. @JayKay PE can you confirm?


I don't think it can be 3T1M... Tell me if this is wrong:

*Town Deaths*
RBH
Square
VHab
Doth (Cop)
Blue2
Cheb (Doc)
Total 6
*Maf Deaths*
MP
Eye
Duran
Harsha
Becca
Total 5
*Remaining Players*
NikR
djl
txj
JPp

If it was 3T1M, that would bring totals to Town 9 Maf 6, which isn't an even split, which @JayKay PE was shooting for (8/7or 7/8)
2T2M=8T7M
1T3M=7T8M


----------



## RBHeadge PE

beccabun PE said:


> It would be interesting if @djl was actually mafia and made the moves Tues and Wed to "confirm" his townie status....


The thought crossed my mind too. But if he is mafia then he's really earned his win. TBC, I'm pretty sure he's town.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

gotta love the end-game paranoia


----------



## JayKay PE

Current vote:

x2 @jean15paul_PE (djl, nik)
x1 @djl (JP)


----------



## JayKay PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> I think it could be 3(T)-1(M), 2-2, or 3(M)-1(T)
> 
> I'm pretty sure that @JayKay PE said both sides require total elimination to win this round. @JayKay PE can you confirm?


Since no roles were known at the beginning of this round, and it was very 'every person for themselves', total elimination of either faction is required.


----------



## JayKay PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> gotta love the end-game paranoia


tru dat


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

djl said:


> So far there are 5 maf deaths and 6 town deaths. Only possible splits left, since the game isn't over , are 3M1T and 2M2T.
> I'm pretty dang sure @NikR_PE is town, and I am town. This is the best we can hope for at this point- relying on the wheel. Tough way to live, but it's what we've got.
> 
> I wish I was smart enough to do something like that


This sounds accurate. Assuming it is, I think the best course of action is for surviving mafia to vote together during the day vote. I know this will reveal you as mafia, but having a mafia not get lynched during the day vote is the best path to victory.

Worse case, the votes are a tie, if we win the coinflip we win outright after the nightkill. If we lose we get to try the coinflip again tomorrow.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

At this point just have @txjennah PE vote then wrap it up quickly with any necessary coin tosses.


----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ

So I passed and died around the same time.... lol but yeah was fun this round being a mafia but still clueless lol


----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ

beccabun PE said:


> CONGRATS HARSHA!


Thanks Becca


----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ

Thank you everyone now I can completely concentrate on MAFIA lol


----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ

TRIPLE


----------



## djl PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> This sounds accurate. Assuming it is, I think the best course of action is for surviving mafia to vote together during the day vote. I know this will reveal you as mafia, but having a mafia not get lynched during the day vote is the best path to victory.
> 
> Worse case, the votes are a tie, if we win the coinflip we win outright after the nightkill. If we lose we get to try the coinflip again tomorrow.


That's exactly right. I am done calculating probability for the rest of my life hopefully but it seems like Town chances are tied up in winning 2 coinflips. which sounds like 25% but idk and idc


----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ

QUADRUPLE


----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ

LOL got cut off ... I am just blabbering ignore me I feel haps today


----------



## djl PE

harshaPEAZ said:


> LOL got cut off ... I am just blabbering ignore me I feel haps today


Oddly enough I am feeling haps too! I grant you that quadruple.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

assuming it's tied 2-2. The mafia only has to win one coinflip to win. The town would have to win 2 coinflips.

If it's 3-1. Then a direct vote would end it today


----------



## DLD PE

Whatever the outcome, I consider this round with the experimental "split" maf/townie roles, extra investigator/doc to be a success. It's been a fun round!


----------



## DLD PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> This sounds accurate. Assuming it is, I think the best course of action is for surviving mafia to vote together during the day vote. I know this will reveal you as mafia, but having a mafia not get lynched during the day vote is the best path to victory.
> 
> Worse case, the votes are a tie, if we win the coinflip we win outright after the nightkill. If we lose we get to try the coinflip again tomorrow.


Since mafia have time on their side, maybe they should announce themselves after the 8pm deadline to avoid any nightkill vote tie/hiccups. Maybe not, I dunno.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

DuranDuran said:


> Since mafia have time on their side, maybe they should announce themselves after the 8pm deadline to avoid any nightkill vote tie/hiccups. Maybe not, I dunno.


But we also need to vote together during the day


----------



## DLD PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> But we also need to vote together during the day


It's probably not going to matter. Based on who's left, the remaining mafs are not going to let you get lynched if they can possibly force a tie, so I think the mafia will be revealed no matter what. The only other case would be if a remaining maf jumps early to vote for you to stay hidden, but that's a high risk/high reward move.

Edit: Of course I could be entirely wrong in my assessment.


----------



## djl PE

it would be pretty cool if @txjennah PE never votes again this game


----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ

Cassandraaaa are you sleeping beauty??


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

@txjennah PE are you around to vote?


----------



## NikR_PE

Time


----------



## txjennah PE

I'm sorry everyone. Two long ass days in the field. I just got home.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

harshaPEAZ said:


> Cassandraaaa are you sleeping beauty??


I'm not so sure they're still asleep.


----------



## djl PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> I'm not so sure they're still asleep.


The rule was they had to announce their findings or they die.. I don’t think it’s triggered.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

djl PE said:


> The rule was they had to announce their findings or they die.. I don’t think it’s triggered.


Oh. I assume that @RBHeadge PE meant that at this point they've probably been killed already. So dead, not sleeping.


----------



## djl PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> Oh. I assume that @RBHeadge PE meant that at this point they've probably been killed already. So dead, not sleeping.


Ah. That would make sense too


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

Maybe Cassandra should be able to be revived ... don't think it was written that way in the rules, but it would make it interesting.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

For those interested, it's not too late to get in on some results trolling. I recommend a new thread in the April 2021 results subforum Titled "New Jersey Results!" and the subject message says "post the results here"


----------



## RBHeadge PE




----------



## djl PE

I really feel bad for those still waiting. I feel so bad for them I'm going to give them false hope!


----------



## djl PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> For those interested, it's not too late to get in on some results trolling. I recommend a new thread in the April 2021 results subforum Titled "New Jersey Results!" and the subject message says "post the results here"


Good idea. Done.


----------



## djl PE

TTTTTTRIPLE


----------



## djl PE

Well I put it in the wrong place, oh well. I will be a better troll moving forward.


----------



## JayKay PE

The sudden toll of the bell. A body is found. No clues surround it. @jean15paul_PE was killed by the mob, but nobody is telling.

@jean15paul_PE was killed by the mob.

Remaining players: @txjennah PE, @djl PE, and @NikR_PE


----------



## RBHeadge PE

djl PE said:


> Good idea. Done.


I'm from Philly. It's my birthright and my responsibility to grief New Jersey.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

JayKay PE said:


> The sudden toll of the bell. A body is found. No clues surround it. @jean15paul_PE was killed by the mob, but nobody is telling.
> 
> @jean15paul_PE was killed by the mob.
> 
> Remaining players: @txjennah PE, @djl PE, and @NikR_PE


By the mafia?


----------



## NikR_PE

JayKay PE said:


> The sudden toll of the bell. A body is found. No clues surround it. @jean15paul_PE was killed by the mob, but nobody is telling.
> 
> @jean15paul_PE was killed by the mob.
> 
> Remaining players: @txjennah PE, @djl PE, and @NikR_PE


So no night kill.


----------



## djl PE

NikR_PE said:


> So no night kill.


seems that way


----------



## djl PE

@JayKay PE I vote for @txjennah PE


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

djl PE said:


> I passed the PE so IDGAF what you do to me
> 
> Also, mafia doc save me I’m actually mafia


Congrats!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

djl PE said:


> I really feel bad for those still waiting. I feel so bad for them I'm going to give them false hope!


Hey. I don't like that.


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

harshaPEAZ said:


> So I tried to hold myself to not see the results as I had a 60% due today.... just saw my results and I passsedddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddd .......... Thanks everyone you guys kept me going and never feel demotivated....


Way to go! My advice is to get a modest sized stamp with a green ink pad, saves lots of time on signing Christmas and Valentine's Day cards.


----------



## JayKay PE

Current vote:

x1 @txjennah PE (djl)


----------



## NikR_PE

@JayKay PE i vote for @txjennah PE


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

@JayKay PE I vote for @txjennah PE because the dead are tired of taxation without representation.


----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ

EyehatethePEexam PE said:


> Way to go! My advice is to get a modest sized stamp with a green ink pad, saves lots of time on signing Christmas and Valentine's Day cards.


Thank you I will keep that in mind looks like by the time I would get this it might already be Christmas.... all these documentation make me feel dizzy lol now I understand what all were you guys talking about....


----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ

So who won the mafia??


----------



## JayKay PE

Current vote:

x2 @txjennah PE (djl, nikr)


----------



## JayKay PE

Time.


----------



## JayKay PE

Things are quiet. Too quiet. A body is found by the mafia-crushing task force. A single bullet pierced the skull as well as a scribbled note saying they ‘_never wanted it to end this way_’.

@txjennah PE was lynched by the mob. @txjennah PE was mafia.

Townies win with the survivors: @djl PE and @NikR_PE 

Breakdown of roles and players:


----------



## txjennah PE

I'm sorry fellow maf. I legit had very very long field work days and totally checked out of the game


----------



## txjennah PE

I did enjoy this version...pretty fun . Thanks for nodding @JayKay PE


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

txjennah PE said:


> I'm sorry fellow maf. I legit had very very long field work days and totally checked out of the game


Eh, life comes first. It's cool.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Thanks. @JayKay PE

This round was crazy but fun. Very unpredictable.


----------



## Dothracki PE

@vhab49_PE is mafia!!! yeah that was an unlikely trigger this round since the mafia killed them on day 2. 

Good work town! We pulled it off. This was a fun round. It was much harder to form any reads when mafia are alone. And made the game a challenge. It definitely changed the gameplay for both sides.


----------



## Dothracki PE

Dothracki PE said:


> Well assuming an 8 and 7 spread originally we have at least 3 mafia unidentified if @jean15paul_PE really is telling the truth this time, because he's claimed townie already this round. Here is my full chart with some reads that may or may not be close.
> 
> View attachment 22427


I cannot believe I was right with my reads of the remaining mafia!!!


----------



## DLD PE

Good game all! Yes, life and work come first. No worries at all @txjennah PE . 

I really enjoyed this round. It was fun! Thanks for modding @JayKay PE !


----------



## NikR_PE

txjennah PE said:


> nodding





Get some rest TXJ


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

That was a fun game! Nice modding @JayKay PE good game everyone!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Dothracki PE said:


> I cannot believe I was right with my reads of the remaining mafia!!!


Ok but still...I TOLD Y'ALL I WASN'T MAF.


----------



## DLD PE

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> Ok but still...I TOLD Y'ALL I WASN'T MAF.


This just means it's more likely you'll be maf next round!


----------



## txjennah PE

Thanks everyone  I appreciate your understanding. It's been a nightmare project and since I'm the PM, I'm fully aware of all the ways it's going overbudget  It's the only reason I was out last week - I couldn't find anyone else to go in my place.

If we are doing Mafia again this week, I'm out. Finally going back home to Texas to visit after 1.5 years


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

@JayKay PE can I ask a mod question.

There were 2 nights where the mafia didn't kill anyone.

I forgot to vote the first time.
I voted the 2nd time.

Where those doctor saves, no votes, or ties?


----------



## JayKay PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> @JayKay PE can I ask a mod question.
> 
> There were 2 nights where the mafia didn't kill anyone.
> 
> I forgot to vote the first time.
> I voted the 2nd time.
> 
> Where those doctor saves, no votes, or ties?


First night the mafia all voted for random people, and as stated in the rules, if there is no majority there is no night kill. Second time, I believe, was a doctor save for RBH? The last time with no mafia kill was because txj didn't vote.


----------



## txjennah PE

Dropping the Ball: The Story of txjennah PE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

txjennah PE said:


> Dropping the Ball: The Story of txjennah PE


I'm doubtful. More like: @txjennah PE loaning ball to Earth for a hot second.


----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ

JayKay PE said:


> First night the mafia all voted for random people, and as stated in the rules, if there is no majority there is no night kill. Second time, I believe, was a doctor save for RBH? The last time with no mafia kill was because txj didn't vote.


Another question I was confused if my night kill votes were getting counted... Did we have to @ you there too lol


----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ

Is it weird that I check NCEES page everyday just to make sure the green tab hasn't vanished... also I kind of still don't believe it lol


----------



## MadamPirate PE

harshaPEAZ said:


> Is it weird that I check NCEES page everyday just to make sure the green tab hasn't vanished... also I kind of still don't believe it lol


No. Is normal.


----------



## NikR_PE

harshaPEAZ said:


> Is it weird that I check NCEES page everyday just to make sure the green tab hasn't vanished... also I kind of still don't believe it lol


Thanks for reminding me. 

Phew .. still green


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

harshaPEAZ said:


> Is it weird that I check NCEES page everyday just to make sure the green tab hasn't vanished... also I kind of still don't believe it lol


Totally normal. I did it for a full moon th I’m sure! All the way up until I got the official notification from the state.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

harshaPEAZ said:


> Is it weird that I check NCEES page everyday just to make sure the green tab hasn't vanished... also I kind of still don't believe it lol


I passed in 2018. I still do this, just not as often. I'm down to like 3 or 4 times a year. 

I assume the frequency will continue to decrease until it asymptotically approaches zero.


----------



## JayKay PE

harshaPEAZ said:


> Another question I was confused if my night kill votes were getting counted... Did we have to @ you there too lol


All night kills were counted. You never @ the mod in the thread for night kill or else that reveals to everyone you're mafia.


----------



## djl PE

harshaPEAZ said:


> Is it weird that I check NCEES page everyday just to make sure the green tab hasn't vanished... also I kind of still don't believe it lol


Ditto


----------



## DLD PE

djl PE said:


> Ditto


I check the ESPN website every 5 mins to see if Julio Jones is still coming to the Titans.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

DuranDuran said:


> I check the ESPN website every 5 mins to see if Julio Jones is still coming to the Titans.


Glad to have him leave the NFC South


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> asymptotically approaches zero


You mean until you're asymptotically asymptomatic?


----------



## djl PE

DuranDuran said:


> I check the ESPN website every 5 mins to see if Julio Jones is still coming to the Titans.


Ditto. I heard today that AJ Brown was trying to give him #11 and he doesn't want it! I'm pumped about him.


----------



## Dothracki PE

harshaPEAZ said:


> Is it weird that I check NCEES page everyday just to make sure the green tab hasn't vanished... also I kind of still don't believe it lol


I do it often. I'm still good.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Dothracki PE said:


> I do it often. I'm still good.
> 
> View attachment 22718


Same. Still green. Phew!


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> Same. Still green. Phew!





Dothracki PE said:


> I do it often. I'm still good.
> 
> View attachment 22718



why did i insist on checking mine after seeing these???!!! but i had to!! phew ... still green!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

BlueBlueprint_PE said:


> why did i insist on checking mine after seeing these???!!! but i had to!! phew ... still green!


Argh! Mine is not green!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

To be fair is not red either. It's pending.


----------



## NikR_PE

vhab49_PE said:


> To be fair is not red either. It's pending.


Phew???


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NikR_PE said:


> Phew???


Honestly I think this would be even worse than a red.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

harshaPEAZ said:


> Is it weird that I check NCEES page everyday just to make sure the green tab hasn't vanished... also I kind of still don't believe it lol





MadamPirate PE said:


> No. Is normal.



You might still find yourself checking years in the future too.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Honestly I think this would be even worse than a red.


There is still a chance for green though. A very slim one, but it is there.


----------



## DLD PE

@JayKay PE I vote for green for @vhab49_PE .


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

DuranDuran said:


> @JayKay PE I vote for green for @vhab49_PE .


@JayKay PE I'm gonna jump on this dog pile and vote green for @vhab49_PE .


----------



## beccabun PE

@JayKay PE I vote for @DuranDuran AND @squaretaper LIT AF PE because @vhab49_PE is still my friend!


----------



## beccabun PE

wait i read all of this wrong


----------



## beccabun PE

@JayKay PE I also vote green for @vhab49_PE and better reading comprehension skills for @beccabun PE


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

@JayKay PE I'm going to go against the trend and vote for BLUE for @vhab49_PE 

(blue = SUPER PASS)


----------



## djl PE

@JayKay PE I'm with @jean15paul_PE and also vote blue for @vhab49_PE .....super pass!!!!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I'm an electrical engineer, so @JayKay PE I vote high-pass for @vhab49_PE.


----------



## NikR_PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> @JayKay PE I'm going to go against the trend and vote for BLUE for @vhab49_PE
> 
> (blue = SUPER PASS  pass both lateral and vertical)


@jean15paul_PE Fify

@JayKay PE i vote for blue for @vhab49_PE.


----------



## NikR_PE

Ideally it should be called double green


----------



## NikR_PE

Triple


----------



## Dothracki PE

@JayKay PE I vote green for @DuranDuran as well!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Dothracki PE said:


> @JayKay PE I vote green for @DuranDuran as well!


@JayKay PE I also vote green for @DuranDuran


----------



## djl PE

Dothracki PE said:


> @JayKay PE I vote green for @DuranDuran as well!





MadamPirate PE said:


> @JayKay PE I also vote green for @DuranDuran


we're voting for @vhab49_PE !!!!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

@DuranDuran I vote for you for a green box.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

djl PE said:


> we're voting for @vhab49_PE !!!!


But we can also vote for @DuranDuran!


----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ

NikR_PE said:


> Ideally it should be called double green


@JayKay PE with @NikR_PE logic applied I would vote a double green for @vhab49_PE ...


----------



## JayKay PE

Current vote:

x1-thousand ur all dead


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> I'm an electrical engineer, so @JayKay PE I vote high-pass for @vhab49_PE.


I'm a civil engineer specializing in pavements, so @JayKay PE I vote for a smooth, bump-free pass for @vhab49_PE


----------



## JayKay PE

@everyone

I'm fudging you. Because any reaction is a good reaction, I guess. idk.

@vhab49_PE you only get "<3" from me, because you deserve to pass.

@DuranDuran you...you get lunch from me later on, because you ruined me this morning by having a heavy breakfast.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

JayKay PE said:


> Current vote:
> 
> x1-thousand ur all dead


This thread is legit outta control.


----------



## beccabun PE

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> This thread is legit outta control.


as opposed to what it usually is?


----------



## beccabun PE

AAAAAAND TOP!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

beccabun PE said:


> AAAAAAND TOP!


THIS IS NOT THE SPAM THREAD HAVE YOU NO RESPECT FOR PROTOCOL


----------



## beccabun PE

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> THIS IS NOT THE SPAM THREAD HAVE YOU NO RESPECT FOR PROTOCOL


no


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

beccabun PE said:


> AAAAAAND TOP!


An unedited top! Nice!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

@JayKay PE I will also vote green for @vhab49_PE 

And in case I'm nightkilled, I'm stating my intention to vote green for @DuranDuran in tomorrow's vote.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> An unedited top! Nice!


Can we even post the smiley of the banana riding the dinosaur anymore?


----------



## DLD PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Can we even post the smiley of the banana riding the dinosaur anymore?


I miss the old emoticons we could post before the site takeover happened.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Can we even post the smiley of the banana riding the dinosaur anymore?


The "bananalama" is no more...


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Does anyone have copies of the old gifs? Like the bananalama, pcs sucks, or other banana gifs. Maybe we can request them to be added again?


----------



## Dothracki PE

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> The "bananalama" is no more...


----------



## JayKay PE




----------



## djl PE




----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

@JayKay PE i too vote green for @vhab49_PE and @DuranDuran


----------



## DLD PE

That's a triple lama nanner!

Edit: Quad


----------



## NikR_PE

Dothracki PE said:


>


Man that Llama has that CRAZY look up close


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Jumping on the bandwagon?


----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> Jumping on the bandwagon?


mmmm wth is this... n where are they headed lol


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

harshaPEAZ said:


> mmmm wth is this... n where are they headed lol


If you need to ask...


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

BANANALLAMA!


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

harshaPEAZ said:


> mmmm wth is this... n where are they headed lol


How long have you been here?

Last year (I think; time has no meaning anymore), Engineer Boards switched to a new forum software. Before the switch we had a ton of custom animated emojis. That particular one, people would post when the got the top post on the page in the SPAM thread.


----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ

jean15paul_PE said:


> How long have you been here?
> 
> Last year (I think; time has no meaning anymore), Engineer Boards switched to a new forum software. Before the switch we had a ton of custom animated emojis. That particular one, people would post when the got the top post on the page in the SPAM thread.


From Oct 2020 my first PE try which I failed... I joined and guess they changed in a week.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

harshaPEAZ said:


> From Oct 2020 my first PE try which I failed... I joined and guess they changed in a week.


*GASP* so @harshaPEAZ killed off the Bananalama!!


----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> *GASP* so @harshaPEAZ killed off the Bananalama!!


I am so happy I did  that thing looked me in the eye weirdly.... lol


----------



## leggo PE

The board switched over in January of this year, so that’s when bananalama went away…


----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ

Here are your new versions -


----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ




----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ




----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ




----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Quality!


----------



## JayKay PE

A new week dawns. All posts that needed to be fudged from last week have been fudged.

I am turning over a new leaf and not going to fudge people for this week's post. I am a good person.


----------



## DLD PE

JayKay PE said:


> A new week dawns. All posts that needed to be fudged from last week have been fudged.
> 
> I am turning over a new leaf and not going to fudge people for this week's post. I am a good person.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

DuranDuran said:


> But you keep coming back .


I suppose I will have to fix that now.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

JayKay PE said:


> I am turning over a new leaf and not going to fudge people


Not for free anyway!


----------



## JayKay PE

DuranDuran said:


> View attachment 22813


THE URGE TO REACT IS SO STRONG.


----------



## NikR_PE

JayKay PE said:


> A new week dawns. All posts that needed to be fudged from last week have been fudged.
> 
> I am turning over a new leaf and not going to fudge people for this week's post. I am a good person.


JK must have had a lot of fiber over the weekend.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Y'all remember the boy foster puppy? Met with his new family this weekend. He's YUUUUGE!






Started from this:


----------



## JayKay PE

NikR_PE said:


> JK must have had a lot of fiber over the weekend.


Actually, I had grease bomb food. There are no fudgey to give because it is all gone in a wave of change!


----------



## txjennah PE

I'm baaaaaaaaaaack. Got my fill of tacos, Whataburger, and humidity. Are we playing this week?


----------



## JayKay PE

txjennah PE said:


> I'm baaaaaaaaaaack. Got my fill of tacos, Whataburger, and humidity. Are we playing this week?


Sorry. I reacted happily to your post, and I swore not to react to posts in the maf thread this week. My new leaf.


----------



## djl PE

txjennah PE said:


> I'm baaaaaaaaaaack. Got my fill of tacos, Whataburger, and humidity. Are we playing this week?


Where did you go? Sounds like Alabama. We have to swim through the air nowadays. 
I'm in for a round!!


----------



## txjennah PE

djl PE said:


> Where did you go? Sounds like Alabama. We have to swim through the air nowadays.
> I'm in for a round!!


South Texas, my hometown!


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

The "feels like" heat index temp hit 110F in Louisiana this week 
I think the actual temp was 95F, but we win (lose?) at humidity.

It's way too early in the summer for this foolishness.


----------



## txjennah PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> The "feels like" heat index temp hit 110F in Louisiana this week


Yikes! I think the heat index got up to 106 last week, but the actual temps were only in the 80s/lower 90s...I forgot what it's like to have the heat index that high!


----------



## DLD PE

txjennah PE said:


> South Texas, my hometown!


I worked in Houston once. Never again. Ugh.


----------



## txjennah PE

DuranDuran said:


> I worked in Houston once. Never again. Ugh.


Ugh yeah, Houston is bad haha. Dallas is super hot in the summer too.


----------



## DLD PE

txjennah PE said:


> Ugh yeah, Houston is bad haha. Dallas is super hot in the summer too.


I worked in Dallas for a bit too. I loved Dallas. It was hot, but more of a dry, comfortable heat. Houston was just plain hot and humid. I was at both locations in the middle of summer.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

New Orleans has a very similar climate to Houston


----------



## djl PE

summer is hot and it makes me sad every time


----------



## txjennah PE

DuranDuran said:


> I worked in Dallas for a bit too. I loved Dallas. It was hot, but more of a dry, comfortable heat. Houston was just plain hot and humid. I was at both locations in the middle of summer.


Oh nice! I don't think I've ever been at both locations back to back. It's just all hot to me


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> Y'all remember the boy foster puppy? Met with his new family this weekend. He's YUUUUGE!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Started from this:


BABY BLEP!


----------



## JayKay PE

djl PE said:


> summer is hot and it makes me sad every time


I concur.


----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ

jean15paul_PE said:


> The "feels like" heat index temp hit 110F in Louisiana this week
> I think the actual temp was 95F, but we win (lose?) at humidity.
> 
> It's way too early in the summer for this foolishness.


mmmm


----------



## txjennah PE

harshaPEAZ said:


> mmmm


LMAO my husband and I took a trip to Tucson June 2016, and we were all kinds of foolish - going to a zoo and outdoor park at noon. Not a great idea.  I like heat but I think 118 is a no go.......


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

harshaPEAZ said:


> mmmm


But it's a dry heat??? ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## txjennah PE

Here in the Midwest it's 81 degrees with a heat index of.......81 degrees.  Feels pretty good outside.


----------



## JayKay PE

txjennah PE said:


> Here in the Midwest it's 81 degrees with a heat index of.......81 degrees.  Feels pretty good outside.


That is the one of the things I am loving out here. It'll be 90-degrees and I can wear leggings and things won't stick! The lower humidity is crazy! They say it gets 'humid' but...really not.


----------



## NikR_PE

harshaPEAZ said:


> mmmm


----------



## txjennah PE

JayKay PE said:


> That is the one of the things I am loving out here. It'll be 90-degrees and I can wear leggings and things won't stick! The lower humidity is crazy! They say it gets 'humid' but...really not.


Yeah!!! Someone asked my husband the other day how he was doing with the ~~humidity~~ (I think it was all of 70-something degrees) and he was very amused. Meanwhile, last week when I was home, I was trying to go for a run....82 degrees at 8 AM, heat index was already 92 degrees! hahahah.


----------



## Dothracki PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> But it's a dry heat??? ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## DLD PE

I volunteer to mod next round if no one else wants to. I've got a lot going on with Father's Day coming up this weekend (among other things), but I'll be happy to help start a round at the beginning/middle of next week if that works for everyone.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

@DuranDuran passes the PE and then decides to mod! 

Congrats again!


----------



## NikR_PE

Congrats @DuranDuran


----------



## beccabun PE

@DuranDuran I'm in!


----------



## DLD PE

So far we have:

@beccabun PE 

I'll keep a list of who's in/interested and we'll start sometime next week. If no one else signs up, Becca wins by default lol.

Btw, let me know if you guys have any ideas for the next round. I would like feedback if you would rather go with original maf rules, or do the split teams/specialties like last round....or leave it up to any crazy invention I come up with.


----------



## beccabun PE

DuranDuran said:


> So far we have:
> 
> @beccabun PE
> 
> I'll keep a list of who's in/interested and we'll start sometime next week. If no one else signs up, Becca wins by default lol.


No one else sign up, this is my only chance of winning!


----------



## SaltySteve PE

DuranDuran said:


> So far we have:
> 
> @beccabun PE
> 
> I'll keep a list of who's in/interested and we'll start sometime next week. If no one else signs up, Becca wins by default lol.
> 
> Btw, let me know if you guys have any ideas for the next round. I would like feedback if you would rather go with original maf rules, or do the split teams/specialties like last round....or leave it up to any crazy invention I come up with.


CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!! 

Count me in on the next round. I promise I won't ghost out this time. Shit got hectic with the office move and my brother coming in from Afghanistan.


----------



## SaltySteve PE

beccabun PE said:


> No one else sign up, this is my only chance of winning!


Wish granted. You're nightkilled on day one. Mafia wins.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

DuranDuran said:


> I'll keep a list of who's in


The Square is in!


----------



## Dothracki PE

DuranDuran said:


> I volunteer to mod next round if no one else wants to. I've got a lot going on with Father's Day coming up this weekend (among other things), but I'll be happy to help start a round at the beginning/middle of next week if that works for everyone.


Thanks, I have an idea for a theme for a round, but I am a bit preoccupied with work after having a week off 2 weeks ago and then business travel for half a week last week. So I will need some time to start writing with that theme.

But I am in for next week!


----------



## NikR_PE

In @DuranDuran


----------



## RBHeadge PE

I'm out next week and the week after.


----------



## txjennah PE

I'm in for next week. No field work or travel so hopefully won't ghost anyone this time.

I'm intrigued by playing the split round again.


----------



## djl PE

I'm in @DuranDuran


----------



## MadamPirate PE

DuranDuran said:


> So far we have:
> 
> @beccabun PE
> 
> I'll keep a list of who's in/interested and we'll start sometime next week. If no one else signs up, Becca wins by default lol.
> 
> Btw, let me know if you guys have any ideas for the next round. I would like feedback if you would rather go with original maf rules, or do the split teams/specialties like last round....or leave it up to any crazy invention I come up with.


MP is in!


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

I'm out. Just got thrown into an urgent project. Feel free to used me as an NPC


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

beccabun PE said:


> No one else sign up, this is my only chance of winning!


You win all the time!


----------



## DLD PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> I'm out next week and the week after.


May I use you as a NPC if needed?


----------



## DLD PE

vhab49_PE said:


> You win all the time!


Everybody wins in mafia, because at the end of the day, we all take away a little piece of each other (literally and figuratively).


----------



## DLD PE

Triple!


----------



## DLD PE

Ok so far for next week I have the following players:
@beccabun PE
@SaltySteve PE
@squaretaper LIT AF PE
@Dothracki PE
@NikR_PE
@txjennah PE
@djl PE
@MadamPirate PE

Anyone else? @harshaPEAZ , @Unintended Max P.E. , @ChebyshevII PE , @JayKay PE , @Roarbark , @blybrook PE , @BlueBlueprint_PE , @vhab49_PE, @LyceeFruit PE ?

Also, @tj_PE , @tj_PE , and @tj_PE ?

And anyone else I'm forgetting at the moment. Looking to start sometime next week, Monday-Wednesday depending on how busy I'll be over this weekend.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

DuranDuran said:


> May I use you as a NPC if needed?


Go ahead. 

I can still play if we need more numbers. 

I can easily play Mon-Thr(-ish). But after that travelling and will be 5 hours ahead and won't be able to really focus on the game. I'm usually dead by day 4 so it might not matter anyway


----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ

DuranDuran said:


> Ok so far for next week I have the following players:
> @beccabun PE
> @SaltySteve PE
> @squaretaper LIT AF PE
> @Dothracki PE
> @NikR_PE
> @txjennah PE
> @djl PE
> @MadamPirate PE
> 
> Anyone else? @harshaPEAZ , @Unintended Max P.E. , @ChebyshevII PE , @JayKay PE , @Roarbark , @blybrook PE , @BlueBlueprint_PE , @vhab49_PE, @LyceeFruit PE ?
> 
> Also, @tj_PE , @tj_PE , and @tj_PE ?
> 
> And anyone else I'm forgetting at the moment. Looking to start sometime next week, Monday-Wednesday depending on how busy I'll be over this weekend.


I think I am out this week due to amount of workload... I probably will miss voting on days so I am out this one... I will regret it later when I see the conversations here I know lol


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

DuranDuran said:


> Ok so far for next week I have the following players:
> @beccabun PE
> @SaltySteve PE
> @squaretaper LIT AF PE
> @Dothracki PE
> @NikR_PE
> @txjennah PE
> @djl PE
> @MadamPirate PE
> 
> Anyone else? @harshaPEAZ , @Unintended Max P.E. , @ChebyshevII PE , @JayKay PE , @Roarbark , @blybrook PE , @BlueBlueprint_PE , @vhab49_PE, @LyceeFruit PE ?
> 
> Also, @tj_PE , @tj_PE , and @tj_PE ?
> 
> And anyone else I'm forgetting at the moment. Looking to start sometime next week, Monday-Wednesday depending on how busy I'll be over this weekend.


Despite not being asked, I'm out for the foreseeable future. Work is nuts.


----------



## JayKay PE

O. Hey. I might have Friday off. Neat.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

JayKay PE said:


> O. Hey. I might have Friday off. Neat.


To be fair, you already have Friday off.


----------



## JayKay PE

vhab49_PE said:


> To be fair, you already have Friday off.


True. But this might be a federal holiday off now, which means I should technically get two days off instead of one!


----------



## DLD PE

EyehatethePEexam PE said:


> Despite not being asked, I'm out for the foreseeable future. Work is nuts.


Thanks! Sorry for forgetting you!


----------



## Dothracki PE

DuranDuran said:


> May I use you as a NPC if needed?


I think anyone who has an account here and is not playing is vulnerable to being NPC. Just look at @mafia and @Unintended Max P.E. for instance.


----------



## blybrook PE

Still in the field. Use me as a npc. Can prolly play the week following 4th of July if the cards land correctly...


----------



## DLD PE

So far I have:
@beccabun PE 
@SaltySteve PE
@squaretaper LIT AF PE
@Dothracki PE
@NikR_PE
@txjennah PE
@djl PE
@MadamPirate PE 

Possible NPCs: @RBHeadge PE , @blybrook PE and @Unintended Max P.E. 

With 8 players, I could come up with a "quick round" format starting Monday or Tuesday if needed.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Please Add me to the player list. I could do a 9 player gane starting Monday.


----------



## DLD PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Please Add me to the player list. I could do a 9 player gane starting Monday.


Done!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I


DuranDuran said:


> Ok so far for next week I have the following players:
> @beccabun PE
> @SaltySteve PE
> @squaretaper LIT AF PE
> @Dothracki PE
> @NikR_PE
> @txjennah PE
> @djl PE
> @MadamPirate PE
> 
> Anyone else? @harshaPEAZ , @Unintended Max P.E. , @ChebyshevII PE , @JayKay PE , @Roarbark , @blybrook PE , @BlueBlueprint_PE , @vhab49_PE, @LyceeFruit PE ?
> 
> Also, @tj_PE , @tj_PE , and @tj_PE ?
> 
> And anyone else I'm forgetting at the moment. Looking to start sometime next week, Monday-Wednesday depending on how busy I'll be over this weekend.


I’ll play!


----------



## DLD PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> I
> 
> I’ll play!


@beccabun PE
@SaltySteve PE
@squaretaper LIT AF PE
@Dothracki PE
@NikR_PE
@txjennah PE
@djl PE
@MadamPirate PE
@RBHeadge PE 
@ChebyshevII PE 

NPC: @blybrook PE 

Great! 10 players. We'll start Monday.


----------



## JayKay PE

I'd ask if I could play, but the list seems set...and I'm allowing myself to react again in the thread...so fudgey might be my status quo.


----------



## Dothracki PE

JayKay PE said:


> I'd ask if I could play, but the list seems set...and I'm allowing myself to react again in the thread...so fudgey might be my status quo.


@DuranDuran could make that happen if he hasn't assigned roles yet.


----------



## DLD PE

Dothracki PE said:


> @DuranDuran could make that happen if he hasn't assigned roles yet.


@JayKay PE, you're in!

I was trying to come up with a balanced game with 10 players, but having some difficulty. 11 players fits better with what I was trying to come with. 

I will try to send rules/roles out soon. Stay tuned!


----------



## DLD PE

Welcome to *“Octopushy”!* round of Mafia with 11 players.

There are town members and mafia. Townies must try to find and eliminate the mafia with extreme prejudice before they are eliminated. The game ends when either all of the Mafia is eliminated (town wins), or there are fewer townsfolk than Mafia members (Mafia wins).

The game will start today, *Monday June 21, 2021*. Lynching will be allowed on the first day. Mafia can lynch the first night. In the event the game extends to the weekend, the game will be in extended night phase starting Friday night and resuming the Monday morning.

All players in this game will be PM'd with their role (mafia or townie). In this round, mafia players do not know who the other mafia players are, and to account for this, the groups have been split as close to 50:50 as possible. Townies, once PM'd, will no longer use the PM during the round (unless they want to just chat, which I'm totes down for).

During the day, everybody (townsfolk and Mafia) will publicly vote for a person to eliminate; I will eliminate the person with the most votes at the end of the day and reveal what their role was. If the narrative is being posted the next morning, I will reveal the lynched person's affiliation and/or role before the night kill.

The Mafia members are each separately going to privately tell me via PM who they would like to eliminate during the night. As none of the mafia members will be in the same PM to concur on who is being night-killed, the 'blind majority' is who will be night killed. *If there is a tie, nobody will die during the night.*

In addition to regular townsfolk and members of the Mafia, there are also Doctors and Investigators. There will be a doctor and investigator assigned to each faction.

The doctors can choose someone to 'save', which means a mafia-aligned doctor may save a townie by mistake, or vice versa. Doctors have an unlimited amount of saves and I am changing the rules to allow them to save the same person multiple times in a row, if they like. *A townie doctor will be able to save someone overnight from a mafia hit. A mafia doctor will be able to save someone from the townie lynch. *A doctor is not required to save someone if they do not want to.

Investigators are similar to the previous Cop role, but there is now a mafia investigator. Once a day, a player can be investigated to find if their alignment is the same as the investigator. *So if a townie investigator investigated a townie they would get 'same alignment' but if they investigated a mafia player (doctor or another investigator or a regular mafia) the result would be 'different alignment'. *Investigators have a set number of investigations that can be completed.

*THERE IS A NEW ELEMENT THIS GAME: *One person will receive a "bulletproof vest" if they solve the riddle of the octopus. That person will survive once if targeted. Then the vest falls off and that person will be vulnerable again. The riddle will be revealed later.

To vote on a person to eliminate, mention me @DuranDuran and tell me specifically that 1) you are voting and 2) the username of the person you are voting to eliminate.

Example: @DuranDuran I vote for @BlueBlueprint_PE because there are too many blues in their name

Please submit your votes in this thread by 9:00 PM EST/8:00 PM Central/7:00 PM Mountain/6:00 PM Pacific Time/Whatever Roar and Bly-time.

A couple of rules:

1) You may use this thread to vote and post about the game
2) Anyone who is an active participant in the game can use this thread to speculate, discuss, accuse, or otherwise participate in the game; just please make sure to follow regular EB forum guidelines.
3) Your vote only counts if you are playing and not yet eliminated.
4) If there is a tie for most votes, I will either ask for 10 rounds of RPS or use a randomizer in a best of 10 round.
*5) EB PMing is not allowed this round. This eliminates the 'if you miss 2 days in a row, it's a vote for yourself' rule. I assume if you are unable to PM you must participate in some manner if you are a townie to prevent being killed.*
6) All votes via PM will not count unless they are specifically for Mafia actions.
7) Votes submitted after the deadline will count towards the following day.
8) You are not allowed to reveal your role, privately or publicly, after you have been eliminated. You may not post screengrabs of private messages in this thread.
9) Please keep all trash talk in the thread and don’t take things too seriously!

This is a totally new way of playing this game, so please feel free to ask questions in the thread!

Current players this round: @beccabun PE , @SaltySteve PE , @squaretaper LIT AF PE , @Dothracki PE , @NikR_PE , @txjennah PE , @djl PE , @MadamPirate PE , @RBHeadge PE , @ChebyshevII PE , and @JayKay PE .

Roles will be sent soon along with story preface.


----------



## beccabun PE

Damn I was SO excited when I didn't see a PM and then I read the last line


----------



## djl PE

DuranDuran said:


> *THERE IS A NEW ELEMENT THIS GAME: *One person may be granted immunity for 2 days if they solve the riddle of the octopus. The riddle will be revealed later.


Love it


----------



## DLD PE

djl PE said:


> Love it


I changed it slightly for that player to survive one targeting. Otherwise, it wouldn't do much good to be "immune" for 2 days if no one votes/nightkills them.


----------



## DLD PE

*"Octopushy!"*

Preface:

In a small desert town in the middle of nowhere, a gathering of hopeful athletes begin to arrive at the formerly abandoned public swimming pool, in hopes to qualify for the U.S. Olympic Underwater Hockey Team. Underwater hockey, also known as "octopush", has gained traction in recent years, and the Olympic Committee has deemed it worthy of choosing the sport as an exhibition game.

Meanwhile, @tj_PE of "Kilo-Jule Estates", has made a killing flipping abandoned properties, but her current town is struggling. She decides this underwater hockey thing might be a worthy investment. Apparently, due to lack of funding, public interest, willing participants, or all the above, the sport has not made much headway in the U.S. @tj_PE figures this might be a worthy gamble, and using the inexpensive site to assemble a worthy team might be just the thing to put this town on the map.

With limited funds, @tj_PE hires @blybrook PE to oversee the pool renovation and octopush team trials. There are rumors of drug "pushers" (mafia) in the town would love to put an end to this "silly underwater" business and eliminate the whole thing altogether so they can use the dilapidated pool as a traffic hub so they can do some "pushing" of their own.

The swimmers with their fins, snorkels and sticks (pushers) start to trickle into the town and pool complex. @tj_PE wonders if this was a good idea....

For reference:








Underwater hockey - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## SaltySteve PE

Man this is going to be a wild round. I just read through the rules and I'm probably going to have to read through them again to make sure I got all that.


----------



## DLD PE

SaltySteve PE said:


> Man this is going to be a wild round. I just read through the rules and I'm probably going to have to read through them again to make sure I got all that.


It's basically the same as last round. Oh wait, you didn't play did you? Yeah it was wild! No PMs (except mafia reporting to me with whom they vote for the night kill) and one doctor/cop per side. 

All roles have been sent out now.


----------



## NikR_PE

DuranDuran said:


> *"Octopushy!"*
> 
> Preface:
> 
> In a small desert town in the middle of nowhere, a gathering of hopeful athletes begin to arrive at the formerly abandoned public swimming pool, in hopes to qualify for the U.S. Olympic Underwater Hockey Team. Underwater hockey, also known as "octopush", has gained traction in recent years, and the Olympic Committee has deemed it worthy of choosing the sport as an exhibition game.
> 
> Meanwhile, @tj_PE of "Kilo-Jule Estates", has made a killing flipping abandoned properties, but her current town is struggling. She decides this underwater hockey thing might be a worthy investment. Apparently, due to lack of funding, public interest, willing participants, or all the above, the sport has not made much headway in the U.S. @tj_PE figures this might be a worthy gamble, and using the inexpensive site to assemble a worthy team might be just the thing to put this town on the map.
> 
> With limited funds, @tj_PE hires @blybrook PE to oversee the pool renovation and octopush team trials. There are rumors of drug "pushers" (mafia) in the town would love to put an end to this "silly underwater" business and eliminate the whole thing altogether so they can use the dilapidated pool as a traffic hub so they can do some "pushing" of their own.
> 
> The swimmers with their fins, snorkels and sticks (pushers) start to trickle into the town and pool complex. @tj_PE wonders if this was a good idea....
> 
> For reference:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Underwater hockey - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org


Lot of puns. Seems like the Father's day edition.


----------



## DLD PE

*"The Riddle of the Octopus":*

Each player gets one chance to PM me (just say you want to solve the riddle) and tell me who you think has the octopus. 

There are 5 buildings of different structures in order from left to right (first to last). Each building has a tenant who enjoys playing a certain board game, has a favorite candy and own a certain pet. None of the tenants enjoy the same game, same candy or have the same pet. 

The question is, "Who owns the octopus?"

Hints:

@blybrook PE stays at the pool's clubhouse.
@JayKay PE has a pet llama.
@tj_PE likes to play Battleship.
The hotel is to the left of the log cabin.
The tenant who stays at the hotel likes to play Monopoly.
The tenant who likes Baby Ruth candy bars has a grey parrot.
The tenant staying at the cottage likes Butterfinger.
The tenant in the center house likes to play Clue.
@RBHeadge PE is staying at the cottage, which is the first house on the far left.
The tenant who loves Snickers is staying next to the tenant who has a Cheshire Cat.
The tenant who owns a Great Dane is staying next to the tenant who likes Butterfinger.
The tenant who likes Hershey bars plays checkers.
@MadamPirate PE likes PayDay candy bars.
@RBHeadge PE lives next to the old Victorian house.
The tenant who likes Snickers lives next to the tenant who plays chess.

Whoever solves the riddle first gets a bullet-proof vest. If that player is targeted, (whether for lynch or night-kill), that player survives. The vest falls off, and the player becomes vulnerable from then on. This basically gives the player a "second chance." The winner/owner of the bullet-proof vest will not be made public.

Note: The names mentioned in the riddle are random. In other words, they only apply to this riddle (not part of the story line or in-game characters).


----------



## MadamPirate PE

DuranDuran said:


> *"The Riddle of the Octopus":*
> 
> Each player gets one chance to PM me (just say you want to solve the riddle) and tell me who you think has the octopus.
> 
> There are 5 buildings of different structures in order from left to right (first to last). Each building has a tenant who enjoys playing a certain board game, has a favorite candy and own a certain pet. None of the tenants enjoy the same game, same candy or have the same pet.
> 
> The question is, "Who owns the octopus?"
> 
> Hints:
> 
> @blybrook PE stays at the pool's clubhouse.
> @JayKay PE has a pet llama.
> @tj_PE likes to play Battleship.
> The hotel is to the left of the log cabin.
> The tenant who stays at the hotel likes to play Monopoly.
> The tenant who likes Baby Ruth candy bars has a grey parrot.
> The tenant staying at the cottage likes Butterfinger.
> The tenant in the center house likes to play Clue.
> @RBHeadge PE is staying at the cottage, which is the first house on the far left.
> The tenant who loves Snickers is staying next to the tenant who has a Cheshire Cat.
> The tenant who owns a Great Dane is staying next to the tenant who likes Butterfinger.
> The tenant who likes Hershey bars plays checkers.
> @MadamPirate PE likes PayDay candy bars.
> @RBHeadge PE lives next to the old Victorian house.
> The tenant who likes Snickers lives next to the tenant who plays chess.
> 
> Whoever solves the riddle first gets a bullet-proof vest. If that player is targeted, (whether for lynch or night-kill), that player survives. The vest falls off, and the player becomes vulnerable from then on. This basically gives the player a "second chance." The winner/owner of the bullet-proof vest will not be made public.
> 
> Note: The names mentioned in the riddle are random. In other words, they only apply to this riddle (not part of the story line or in-game characters).


HOMAHGAWD LOGIC PUZZLE ON STEROIDS I LOVE THESE


----------



## DLD PE

UPDATE! The riddle of the octopus has been solved. Only the person who solved it knows their identity. They will survive one targeting, as mentioned earlier.

Those who still want to solve it for funsies may still submit their answer to me if they wish. I will post the solution at the end of the round.


----------



## JayKay PE

DuranDuran said:


> Example: @JayKay PE I vote for @BlueBlueprint_PE because there are too many blues in their name


Yessssssss. Everyone, please send me your votes.


----------



## DLD PE

JayKay PE said:


> Yessssssss. Everyone, please send me your votes.


(sigh). I forgot to correct that part. Thanks @JayKay PE lol

Fixed.


----------



## Dothracki PE

@JayKay PE I vote for @JayKay PE because llama owners are suspicious


----------



## DLD PE

Vote Update:

x1 @JayKay PE (Dothracki)


----------



## JayKay PE

Dothracki PE said:


> @JayKay PE I vote for @JayKay PE because llama owners are suspicious


----------



## JayKay PE

DuranDuran said:


> Vote Update:
> 
> x1 @JayKay PE (Dothracki)


FALSE.

Current vote (jaykay mod round):

x1 @JayKay PE (Doth stupid head)


----------



## JayKay PE

TRIPLE POST


----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ

DuranDuran said:


> So far I have:
> @beccabun PE
> @SaltySteve PE
> @squaretaper LIT AF PE
> @Dothracki PE
> @NikR_PE
> @txjennah PE
> @djl PE
> @MadamPirate PE
> 
> Possible NPCs: @RBHeadge PE , @blybrook PE and @Unintended Max P.E.
> 
> With 8 players, I could come up with a "quick round" format starting Monday or Tuesday if needed.


Is it too late to join in?


----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ

Nevermind just saw we started. I am late I would enjoy as audience


----------



## DLD PE

harshaPEAZ said:


> Nevermind just saw we started. I am late I would enjoy as audience


I'll include you as a NPC.


----------



## djl PE

So who we voting @all


----------



## djl PE

Actually I'd like to make an announcement
@DuranDuran
@JayKay PE
@RBHeadge PE
@MadamPirate PE
@txjennah PE 
@ChebyshevII PE
@SaltySteve PE
@Dothracki PE
@NikR_PE
@squaretaper LIT AF PE
@beccabun PE


DRUMROLLLLLLLLLL
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
I'm mafia. Not doc or investigator, just plain ole mafia...

Except I have a bulletproof vest on!

Now, those of you who are townies (or want to pretend to be ) have a decision to make.. and I don't think there will be any indication of who is aligned with who because there are two ways to go about it.
1. Vote for me, then vote for me again (guaranteed 2 days of lynch kills to actually get me).. that sounds like not a super great plan because that gives maf a chance to get ahead with night kills.
1. Vote randomly for someone else, hoping they're at least mafia, but best case they're maf doc or cop. Also not a great plan because townie win condition is pretty fragile.

You can justify either course from either side, so good luck deciphering who's what based on comments and votes.


----------



## SaltySteve PE

At this point there's a 50:50 (ish) chance of getting a mafia. @DuranDuran I want to vote for @djl PE because I don't know them yet and that trumps random.

***Edit*** I wrote this before reading the mafia claim. I'll have to think on if I want to keep the vote or not.


----------



## NikR_PE

SaltySteve PE said:


> I wrote this before reading the mafia claim. I'll have to think on if I want to keep the vote or not.


Interesting.


----------



## beccabun PE

In order to win, we have to eliminate all of the mafia anyway, and (assuming they're telling the truth) @djl PE will keep immunity until they get voted out once. So it doesn't make sense to go for a random anyway. Yes, we lose a day kill today but unless the mafia wastes a NK on djl, then we have to take a hit either now or later if we want to win. 

@DuranDuran I vote for @djl PE


----------



## JayKay PE

Hmmmmmm. If what @djl PE says is true, and they're mafia with a bullet proof, it means voting for them to lynch would require two days of townie lynch vote majority and it's highly likely that mafia won't vote for them during the night kill (since majority rules). It would make sense to get townie majority to 'waste' the votes on them later in the game.

There is also a possibility that they are lying (!!!!) and are actually a townie, which means they are not bullet proof, and are playing hard and loose with the rules. I'm down for that. Also means we shouldn't vote because we'd be killing one of our own.

Best bet is to keep that info to the side and see if a majority forms. Based on the number of players, and the mod maybe being nice (cough cough @DuranDuran), I'm assuming a 6/5 split of townie to mafia. If @djl PE is a normal mafia player, that means there are two more normal mafia, a maf doctor, and maf investigator. I am a normal townie.

I know townie doc cannot save a lynch past 5pm (unless @DuranDuran changed the rules, can you confirm?), so. Yeah.


----------



## JayKay PE

@DuranDuran I currently am placing a placeholder vote for @beccabun PE, because becca is always mafia.


----------



## JayKay PE

TRIPPPLE POST


----------



## JayKay PE

You know what?!?!?!?! @djl PE fudgey'd me, and I didn't even vote for them, so I'm changing my vote:

@DuranDuran I change my vote from @beccabun PE to @djl PE


----------



## beccabun PE

JayKay PE said:


> @DuranDuran I currently am placing a placeholder vote for @beccabun PE, because becca is always mafia.


I promise that this round, I am not mafia.


----------



## djl PE

JayKay PE said:


> Hmmmmmm. If what @djl PE says is true, and they're mafia with a bullet proof, it means voting for them to lynch would require two days of townie lynch vote majority and it's highly likely that mafia won't vote for them during the night kill (since majority rules). It would make sense to get townie majority to 'waste' the votes on them later in the game.


Hmmmm... did I make a mistake? Hmmmm...


JayKay PE said:


> There is also a possibility that they are lying (!!!!) and are actually a townie, which means they are not bullet proof, and are playing hard and loose with the rules. I'm down for that. Also means we shouldn't vote because we'd be killing one of our own.


Hmmmmm..........


JayKay PE said:


> You know what?!?!?!?! @djl PE fudgey'd me, and I didn't even vote for them, so I'm changing my vote:
> 
> @DuranDuran I change my vote from @beccabun PE to @djl PE


mmhmmmmmmmmmmmmmm...........


----------



## beccabun PE

JayKay PE said:


> I know townie doc cannot save a lynch past 5pm (unless @DuranDuran changed the rules, can you confirm?), so. Yeah.


Wait doesn't the mafia doc save a lynch before 5, and the townie doc can save a NK before the morning? @DuranDuran please clarify?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

@DuranDuran I vote for @djl PE because having a target is half the fun.


----------



## JayKay PE

djl PE said:


> mmhmmmmmmmmmmmmmm...........


I actually backed your claim of not voting for you, and what do I get? A fudgey! YOU GOING DOWN.


----------



## JayKay PE

beccabun PE said:


> Wait doesn't the mafia doc save a lynch before 5, and the townie doc can save a NK before the morning? @DuranDuran please clarify?


You...might be correct. I cannot remember and I was the mod who started this type of gameplay.


----------



## JayKay PE

TRRRRRRRRRIPLE POST


----------



## DLD PE

JayKay PE said:


> Hmmmmmm. If what @djl PE says is true, and they're mafia with a bullet proof, it means voting for them to lynch would require two days of townie lynch vote majority and it's highly likely that mafia won't vote for them during the night kill (since majority rules). It would make sense to get townie majority to 'waste' the votes on them later in the game.
> 
> There is also a possibility that they are lying (!!!!) and are actually a townie, which means they are not bullet proof, and are playing hard and loose with the rules. I'm down for that. Also means we shouldn't vote because we'd be killing one of our own.
> 
> Best bet is to keep that info to the side and see if a majority forms. Based on the number of players, and the mod maybe being nice (cough cough @DuranDuran), I'm assuming a 6/5 split of townie to mafia. If @djl PE is a normal mafia player, that means there are two more normal mafia, a maf doctor, and maf investigator. I am a normal townie.
> 
> *I know townie doc cannot save a lynch past 5pm (unless @DuranDuran changed the rules, can you confirm?), so. Yeah.*


Confirmed (in bold). I made no attempt to changes the rules, other than to remove the "Cassandra" trigger and throw in the "bullet-proof" vest twist.


----------



## DLD PE

beccabun PE said:


> Wait doesn't the mafia doc save a lynch before 5, and the townie doc can save a NK before the morning? @DuranDuran please clarify?


Yes. A mafia doc will be able to save someone from the townie lynch.

A townie doc will be able to save someone overnight from a mafia hit.


----------



## DLD PE

Vote Update:

x1 @JayKay PE (Dothracki)
x1 @beccabun PE (JayKay)
x3 @djl PE (SaltySteve, BeccaBun, Square)

Please correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## JayKay PE

DuranDuran said:


> Vote Update:
> 
> x1 @JayKay PE (Dothracki)
> x1 @beccabun PE (JayKay)
> x3 @djl PE (SaltySteve, BeccaBun, Square)
> 
> Please correct me if I'm wrong.


FALSE. I AM NOW KILLING @djl PE !!!!


----------



## DLD PE

Vote Update:

x1 @JayKay PE (Dothracki)
x4 @djl PE (SaltySteve, BeccaBun, JayKay, Square)

Please correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## DLD PE

DuranDuran said:


> Vote Update:
> 
> x1 @JayKay PE (Dothracki)
> x4 @djl PE (SaltySteve, BeccaBun, JayKay, Square)
> 
> Please correct me if I'm wrong.


Edit: Fixed. Thanks @JayKay PE !


----------



## SaltySteve PE

DuranDuran said:


> Yes. A mafia doc will be able to save someone from the townie lynch.
> 
> A townie doc will be able to save someone overnight from a mafia hit.


I'm thoroughly confused. If @djl PE is mafia then the mDoc could save them indefinitely so what the point of voting for them? Or they might actually be the mDoc or mCop hoping to get a couple extra days???? I just don't understand what motivation @djl PE would have to come out and announce like that.


----------



## SaltySteve PE




----------



## DLD PE

SaltySteve PE said:


> I'm thoroughly confused. If @djl PE is mafia then the mDoc could save them indefinitely so what the point of voting for them? Or they might actually be the mDoc or mCop hoping to get a couple extra days???? I just don't understand what motivation @djl PE would have to come out and announce like that.


I didn't make the rules. I just copied them.


----------



## JayKay PE

SaltySteve PE said:


> I'm thoroughly confused. If @djl PE is mafia then the mDoc could save them indefinitely so what the point of voting for them? Or they might actually be the mDoc or mCop hoping to get a couple extra days???? I just don't understand what motivation @djl PE would have to come out and announce like that.


I had a clause that the mafia doctor needed to lock-in by 5pm. I'm unsure if @DuranDuran is using that rule or not (which means everyone could technically change their vote after 5pm to another potential mafia, wasting the mafia doc's save)?


----------



## DLD PE

JayKay PE said:


> I had a clause that the mafia doctor needed to lock-in by 5pm. I'm unsure if @DuranDuran is using that rule or not (which means everyone could technically change their vote after 5pm to another potential mafia, wasting the mafia doc's save)?


I thought the mafia doc save (among most other info) was private info between the doc and mod. No one is going to know who the doc is saving, so changing votes between 5pm and 9pm is basically rolling the dice, right? I don't see why the doc should have to lock-in their save 4 hours before the town's voting deadline, unless there's some game balance thing I'm not understanding. Please keep me in line lol.


----------



## NikR_PE

DuranDuran said:


> I thought the mafia doc save (among most other info) was private info between the doc and mod. No one is going to know who the doc is saving, so changing votes between 5pm and 9pm is basically rolling the dice, right? I don't see why the doc should have to lock-in their save 4 hours before the town's voting deadline, unless there's some game balance thing I'm not understanding. Please keep me in line lol.


I think the 5pm lock in time was because the mafia doc can see who is being targeted but the townie doc does not


----------



## DLD PE

NikR_PE said:


> I think the 5pm lock in time was because the mafia doc can see who is being targeted but the townie doc does not


That makes sense. I'll make sure the mafia doc is aware of the 5pm lock in time.


----------



## JayKay PE

DuranDuran said:


> I thought the mafia doc save (among most other info) was private info between the doc and mod. No one is going to know who the doc is saving, so changing votes between 5pm and 9pm is basically rolling the dice, right? I don't see why the doc should have to lock-in their save 4 hours before the town's voting deadline, unless there's some game balance thing I'm not understanding. Please keep me in line lol.


Yes. The actual lock is private info, but the voters can sometimes assume the mafia doc is 'saving' someone, get them to mistakenly lock, and then we could change our votes assuming that the mafia doc is saving the person who had majority.


----------



## djl PE

SaltySteve PE said:


> I'm thoroughly confused. If @djl PE is mafia then the mDoc could save them indefinitely so what the point of voting for them? Or they might actually be the mDoc or mCop hoping to get a couple extra days???? I just don't understand what motivation @djl PE would have to come out and announce like that.


My character is chaotic neutral with charisma and intelligence ratings of 5 and 6, respectively.


----------



## djl PE

@DuranDuran i vote @beccabun PE because she promised she's not mafia this round.


----------



## JayKay PE

djl PE said:


> My character is chaotic neutral with charisma and intelligence ratings of 5 and 6, respectively.


*looks at book*

Please roll a D20


----------



## djl PE

djl PE said:


> charisma and intelligence ratings of 5 and 6, respectively.


This is low, btw for those of you who don't know...


----------



## DLD PE

Vote Update:

x1 @JayKay PE (Dothracki)
x4 @djl PE (SaltySteve, BeccaBun, JayKay, Square)
x1 @beccabun PE (DJL)


----------



## djl PE

JayKay PE said:


> *looks at book*
> 
> Please roll a D20


no messing, i got a nat 20


----------



## beccabun PE

djl PE said:


> no messing, i got a nat 20View attachment 22848


sus


----------



## beccabun PE

djl PE said:


> @DuranDuran i vote @beccabun PE because she promised she's not mafia this round.


To be fair, I've made a lot of promises in this game... right @harshaPEAZ ?


----------



## JayKay PE

djl PE said:


> no messing, i got a nat 20View attachment 22848


sus


----------



## djl PE

beccabun PE said:


> sus





JayKay PE said:


> sus


Figured. I was actually disappointed when it happened bc I knew y'all wouldn't believe me.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

well... this is weird


----------



## DLD PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> well... this is weird


It's not weird. It's just like last round...but....a little different.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

DuranDuran said:


> It's not weird. It's just like last round...but....a little different.



@djl PE made it weird. I have strong opinions on his/her/their(?) announcement and how the town and mafia should proceed. But I'm not playing so I'll keep my thoughts to myself.  LOL


----------



## djl PE

@jean15paul_PE I'm a he. And somebody had to make it weird or it just stays normal.


----------



## djl PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> I have strong opinions


Like "ban him" strong?


----------



## djl PE

TRIPLE


----------



## JayKay PE

djl PE said:


> @jean15paul_PE I'm a he. And somebody had to make it weird or it just stays normal.


ONLY GENDER NEUTRAL TERMS IN MAFIA. 

*foams at mouth when storytelling with 15 people and not knowing if they’re guys or gals*


----------



## djl PE

JayKay PE said:


> ONLY GENDER NEUTRAL TERMS IN MAFIA.


ok im a they


----------



## DLD PE

Voting Update:

1x They
4x They
1x They

They're about to get lynched.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

@DuranDuran I vote for @beccabun PE because she's always maf, and voting for @djl PE is a waste today.


----------



## txjennah PE

@DuranDuran I vote for @djl PE


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

DuranDuran said:


> Ok so far for next week I have the following players:
> @beccabun PE
> @SaltySteve PE
> @squaretaper LIT AF PE
> @Dothracki PE
> @NikR_PE
> @txjennah PE
> @djl PE
> @MadamPirate PE
> 
> Anyone else? @harshaPEAZ , @Unintended Max P.E. , @ChebyshevII PE , @JayKay PE , @Roarbark , @blybrook PE , @BlueBlueprint_PE , @vhab49_PE, @LyceeFruit PE ?
> 
> Also, @tj_PE , @tj_PE , and @tj_PE ?
> 
> And anyone else I'm forgetting at the moment. Looking to start sometime next week, Monday-Wednesday depending on how busy I'll be over this week



ahh.. missed this. last week was chaotic...


----------



## DLD PE

Vote update:

x1 @JayKay PE (Dothracki)
x5 @djl PE (SaltySteve, BeccaBun, JayKay, Square, TxJennah)
x2 (DJL, MadamPirate)


----------



## SaltySteve PE

I really think we should change votes. The mDoc is bound to protect DJ. 

@DuranDuran I chance my vote to @beccabun PE


----------



## DLD PE

DuranDuran said:


> x1 @JayKay PE (Dothracki)
> x4 @djl PE (BeccaBun, JayKay, Square, TxJennah)
> x3 (DJL, MadamPirate, SaltySteve)


----------



## DLD PE

Sorry, trying to update with phone.

It's 4 votes for @djl PE 
3 votes for @beccabun PE


----------



## DLD PE

Vote update:

x1 @JayKay PE (Dothracki)
x4 @djl PE (BeccaBun, JayKay, Square, TxJennah)
x3 (DJL, MadamPirate, SaltySteve)


----------



## JayKay PE

@DuranDuran i change my vote to @beccabun PE


----------



## JayKay PE

If becca isn’t maf, it means I can confirm djl is true mafia and I can be sus of salty and txj (who are both always maf)


----------



## JayKay PE

Tripllllle post


----------



## DLD PE

TIME!


----------



## DLD PE

Final vote:

x1 @JayKay PE (Dothracki)
x3 @djl PE (BeccaBun, JayKay, Square, TxJennah)
x4 @beccabun PE (DJL, MadamPirate, SaltySteve)

@beccabun PE was lynched. She was the townie investigator.

Write-up will be in the morning.


----------



## beccabun PE

……


----------



## beccabun PE

Welp, that’s what I get for going to a baseball game and forgetting about the game


----------



## JayKay PE

Lol. We suck.

Sorry @beccabun PE!!!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

DuranDuran said:


> Final vote:
> 
> x1 @JayKay PE (Dothracki)
> x3 @djl PE (BeccaBun, JayKay, Square, TxJennah)
> x4 @beccabun PE (DJL, MadamPirate, SaltySteve)
> 
> @beccabun PE was lynched. She was the townie investigator.
> 
> Write-up will be in the morning.


THE ONE TIME SHE ISN'T MAFIA, SHE'S THE DANG COP!


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

DuranDuran said:


> @beccabun PE was lynched. She was the townie investigator.


----------



## JayKay PE

I'm hoping I will die tonight to atone for my sins, but most likely what will happen is that RBH will die because they're RBH (unless they're maf).


----------



## DLD PE

*Day 1*

The competitors continued to arrived the pool complex. A few dove in right away to for some early practice. @tj_PE arrived a bit later and quickly assessed the situation. 

@Dothracki PE re-surfaced from a dive. “Hey, this water is dirty! I can barely see the playing surface, much less the puck!” @tj_PE darted a furtive look toward the lifeguard tower and started shouting. “WELL?!?...I paid you in advance and gave you a budget to fix this place. WHAT’S GOING ON?!?” @blybrook PE sat quietly for a spell, unfazed, only focused on the bobber at the end of his line. “You paid me with an ice bucket-full of fish, and as you can see, there’s nothing left!”, pointing to the empty bucket on his head. “Besides,” he continued, “this is the only thing keeping me cool. It’s hot out here for a bear, ya know. Maybe I can catch dessert in a desert.” TJ stomped off furiously. “I guess that’s what I get for hiring a bear.” At the poolside bar, @txjennah PE nudged the player next to her: “How are we supposed to play if we can’t see?” “No idea,” replied @RBHeadge PE , “But you can’t blame @blybrook PE . Have you seen the price of pool filters lately? You can’t have a million dollar pool on a ten cent budget. @tj_PE thinks the best way to double her money is to fold it over and put it back in her pocket.” 

@SaltySteve PE asked @squaretaper LIT AF PE , “I wonder what BlyBrook is fishing for?” Overhearing the conversation, @NikR_PE chimed in, “Most likely red-herring. There are plenty of them this time of year. With no filters, the pool is probably filled with river water.”

“It’s not just the pool,” said @beccabun PE . “I heard the hotel we’re staying in is filthy, like people bring their dogs, cats, llamas or whatever, and the cats aren’t even litter-box trained.

“Nothing really surprises me anymore,” said @MadamPirate PE , not looking up from her book:




Just then, a limo pulled up and @djl PE got out, all decked out in his state-of-art swim gear and gold necklace. “Sorry I’m late. When do the trials start?” 

“Ok, NOW I’m surprised,” said @MadamPirate PE . “I mean, what amateur water hockey player can afford a limo? He might as well hold up a big sign saying, “I’M MAFIA! COME GET ME!” Shots rang out in all directions. It all happened so fast, there was no way anyone could tell who was shooting from where. After the dust settled, @djl PE could be seen sitting up and checking himself for injuries. None of the bullets hit him. To his left, an innocent bystander had taken the hit instead. @beccabun PE could not be revived.

@beccabun PE was the townie investigator.

Final vote count:

x1 @JayKay PE (Dothracki)
x3 @djl PE (BeccaBun, Square, TxJennah)
x4 @beccabun PE (DJL, MadamPirate, SaltySteve, JayKay)


----------



## Dothracki PE

beccabun PE said:


> Welp, that’s what I get for going to a baseball game and forgetting about the game


Should have gone to an octopush game instead. Or is it a match? meet? idk


----------



## SaltySteve PE

Wow..... Just wow. To be fair there's absolutely no way anyone could have know anything other thank there's something hinky going on with @djl PE so its hard to glean role info from last nights final vote.


----------



## JayKay PE

WAIT. @blybrook PE CAN TALK. WHEN DID THAT HAPPEN.

Next thing you're going to tell me @Roarbark can talk as well and @ChebyshevII PE doesn't have 104 children.


----------



## JayKay PE

Also, I didn't get notified that Duran had posted, I only checked because they mentioned it. Wonder what's going on there.


----------



## JayKay PE

TRIPLE POST


----------



## SaltySteve PE

The mechanics of this rule iteration are weird. Like even as the investigator you have no way of telling anyone anything without getting ded. There's no way this is @RBHeadge PE approved?


----------



## Dothracki PE

Dothracki PE said:


> We really had a critical turning point day 1 when the game went to chance elimination between @JayKay PE and @EyehatethePEexam. Had the dice turned out wrong, the cop would have been eliminated day 1.
> 
> View attachment 21441


Well I guess we are at a similar point to this round, but this time we are at the other way around. Townies need to work together!


----------



## DLD PE

*Night 1*

@blybrook PE scrambled quickly to clean up the mess. @tj_PE was busy trying to reassure the rest of the swimmers everything was going to be ok when her cell phone rang. It was @harshaPEAZ , the hotel manager. "All the guests are in panic mode over what happened at the pool." However, she sounded as frantic as anyone else. "I know. I'm over here. I saw the whole thing!", replied @tj_PE.
@harshaPEAZ : "We need to talk."
@tj_PE : "We ARE talking."
@harshaPEAZ : "Many of the guests are talking about leaving and forgetting the trials all together. This is the one event that could not only put the town back on the map, but it could save my hotel. DO SOMETHING!"
@tj_PE : "You got plenty of food?"
@harshaPEAZ : "Tons, especially if I start losing guests."
@tj_PE : "I'll send a bear over. Just keep feeding him and tell him to sniff out any strangers. Apparently we have a mafia problem. Offer free breakfast for the guests. I'll cover it. That will help calm things down until we figure this out."
@harshaPEAZ : "Done!"

That night, @blybrook PE watched over the hotel, but there was no need. The mafia apparently couldn't agree on what to do or whom to go after.


----------



## JayKay PE

SaltySteve PE said:


> The mechanics of this rule iteration are weird. Like even as the investigator you have no way of telling anyone anything without getting ded. There's no way this is @RBHeadge PE approved?


Technically, if the investigator reveals what they know (if someone is the same affiliation as them or not), there is a possibility of making a small 'block'. Then, if the doctor is still alive, they have the opportunity of saving the cop every single night.

Unless they're lying. But I am but a simple townie who isn't special.


----------



## JayKay PE

YES! MAF COULDN'T GET THEIR ACT TOGETHER AND VOTE AS A BLOCK.


----------



## JayKay PE

TRIPLE POST


----------



## DLD PE

SaltySteve PE said:


> The mechanics of this rule iteration are weird. Like even as the investigator you have no way of telling anyone anything without getting ded. There's no way this is @RBHeadge PE approved?


I don't write the rules. I just copied them. I'm just the mod here.


----------



## DLD PE

beccabun PE said:


> Welp, that’s what I get for going to a baseball game and forgetting about the game


That was me on Father's Day. I was flipping back and forth between the US Open and baseball College World Series. Vols got hammered by UVA. I should have stuck to the Open.


----------



## DLD PE

JayKay PE said:


> WAIT. @blybrook PE CAN TALK. WHEN DID THAT HAPPEN.
> 
> Next thing you're going to tell me @Roarbark can talk as well and @ChebyshevII PE doesn't have 104 children.


I forgot he didn't talk. Oh well lol.


----------



## JayKay PE

DuranDuran said:


> I forgot he didn't talk. Oh well lol.


Your mod round, your mod rules.

Also, again, I didn't get a notification that you had quoted me. I wonder if EB is not being happy with me?


----------



## DLD PE

JayKay PE said:


> Your mod round, your mod rules.
> 
> Also, again, I didn't get a notification that you had quoted me. I wonder if EB is not being happy with me?


TEST:

@JayKay PE , calling my lower intestine! Did you get this notification?


----------



## JayKay PE

DuranDuran said:


> TEST:
> 
> @JayKay PE , calling my lower intestine! Did you get this notification?


I did! I did get this notification! Right now my notifications only show the two quotes you did and reactions to posts. None of the earlier ones like when you posted the story. Wack.


----------



## DLD PE

JayKay PE said:


> I did! I did get this notification! Right now my notifications only show the two quotes you did and reactions to posts. None of the earlier ones like when you posted the story. Wack.


Apparently I'm pretty low on the totem pole on these boards. I can't even post multiple PMs without waiting 2 mins between posts. Heck, I'm not even ON the pole.


----------



## Dothracki PE

Dunno if this helps at this point. I am going to cast my vote later since the maf doc is probably watching.


----------



## djl PE

djl PE said:


> no messing, i got a nat 20View attachment 22848


@JayKay PE @beccabun PE 

…told y'all


----------



## MadamPirate PE

*amends her personal rule to @beccabun PE always has a role*


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

SaltySteve PE said:


> The mechanics of this rule iteration are weird. Like even as the investigator you have no way of telling anyone anything without getting ded. There's no way this is @RBHeadge PE approved?


You didn't play in the last round right? 

@Dothracki PE was town cop and I was mafia investigator. We both publicly posted what we knew after a few days. I waited until I used all my investigations. At that point I'm no longer more valuable than anyone else. I think Doth posted a day or 2 before that. After I posted I kind of became the mafia lead, the mafia doc protected me, and I publicly told the maf what I thought we should do for the nightkill. The town doc was ded so I didnt' have to worry about a save. The town was able to coordinate among themselves in the main thread.

The round started as complete chaos, but by the midgame, after the investigator reveals, things got pretty normal and understandable.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

DuranDuran said:


> *"The Riddle of the Octopus":*
> 
> Each player gets one chance to PM me (just say you want to solve the riddle) and tell me who you think has the octopus.


Oh nice a logic puzzle, this should be fun


DuranDuran said:


> UPDATE! The riddle of the octopus has been solved. Only the person who solved it knows their identity. They will survive one targeting, as mentioned earlier.


...and that didn't last long.



djl PE said:


> I'm mafia. Not doc or investigator, just plain ole mafia...
> 
> Except I have a bulletproof vest on!


Cool, so we're on different sides.


JayKay PE said:


> Hmmmmmm. If what @djl PE says is true, and they're mafia with a bullet proof, it means voting for them to lynch would require two days of townie lynch vote majority and it's highly likely that mafia won't vote for them during the night kill (since majority rules). It would make sense to get townie majority to 'waste' the votes on them later in the game.
> 
> There is also a possibility that they are lying (!!!!) and are actually a townie, which means they are not bullet proof, and are playing hard and loose with the rules. I'm down for that. Also means we shouldn't vote because we'd be killing one of our own.


I'm thinking the former.


beccabun PE said:


> I promise that this round, I am not mafia.


noted


SaltySteve PE said:


> I just don't understand what motivation @djl PE would have to come out and announce like that.


There needs to be some known candles to start figuring things out. The last round was extra-chaotic, but there was some playable game strategy towards the end.


DuranDuran said:


> @beccabun PE was lynched. She was the townie investigator.


of freaking course she was.


MadamPirate PE said:


> THE ONE TIME SHE ISN'T MAFIA, SHE'S THE DANG COP!


Isn't she always a special character?


SaltySteve PE said:


> The mechanics of this rule iteration are weird. Like even as the investigator you have no way of telling anyone anything without getting ded. There's no way this is @RBHeadge PE approved?


Nobody asked me. But no, I'm not a fan. The game balance is very broken. I didn't even think we'd be playing this version again.

We sort of worked out an equilibrium towards the end of the last game. There are some advantages to decaling yourself early, both as a vanilla and cop role. But those advantages go away as more people declare or get cleared.

The investigators have a limited number of investigations, so there is a time to put everything out in the open for the sake your one's team. But even saying that information out loud helps both sides; more or less equally.

The mafia doc is OP. Full stop. Destroys any game balance.

This ends up being a 'Team A' vs 'Team B' thing with the "mafia" team has a distinct advantage because of the mafia doc, ability to direct nightkills mid-game and later, and the other later game mechanics. The "town" team has to hope for less-engaged "mafia" players to be able to look at what some players *didn't* do at consequential moments or similar subtle signs. An semi-engaged "mafia team" should wipe the floor with the other team every time.


----------



## DLD PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> This ends up being a 'Team A' vs 'Team B' thing with the "mafia" team has a distinct advantage because of the mafia doc, ability to direct nightkills mid-game and later, and the other later game mechanics. The "town" team has to hope for less-engaged "mafia" players to be able to look at what some players *didn't* do at consequential moments or similar subtle signs. An semi-engaged "mafia team" should wipe the floor with the other team every time.


Makes, sense, except the townies won last round. I think within our group, with mostly semi-engaged players and anyone being inactive or active at any time during the round (with work/life/other hobbies, which it should be), I think the game is more balanced. 

After this round, I would like others to weigh in on this format. Some people seem to like the "No PMs allowed", and some don't. 

The riddle was fun, but a big mistake on my part from a game mechanics standpoint. I figured with 10 players, this would be a quick round so a good one to experiment with. I'm starting to think this won't be a quick round.

As for me, I'm just relieved to be able to socialize without the PE exam constantly looming in my head


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

DuranDuran said:


> Makes, sense, except the townies won last round. I think within our group, with mostly semi-engaged players and anyone being inactive or active at any time during the round (with work/life/other hobbies, which it should be), I think the game is more balanced.
> 
> After this round, I would like others to weigh in on this format. Some people seem to like the "No PMs allowed", and some don't.
> 
> The riddle was fun, but a big mistake on my part from a game mechanics standpoint. I figured with 10 players, this would be a quick round so a good one to experiment with. I'm starting to think this won't be a quick round.
> 
> As for me, I'm just relieved to be able to socialize without the PE exam constantly looming in my head


I mostly agree with @RBHeadge PE conclusions. In the endgame last time everyone was identified and the mafia had a 75% chances to win whereas the town had 25%... or maybe it was 66% to 33%. Math is hard. The town had to win 2 or 3 coin flips in a row. The mafia only had to win one. Unfortunately life got in the way and the mafia missed a couple of votes. But mafia should have one.

I really like the traditional games with "no PM's allowed (except for the mafia group PM)". That's different from this no mafia PM but the mafia gets a cop and doc game.
It's fun because sometimes chaos is fun. But I don't think it's sustainable long term.
But I also like the PM allowed games.
And the traditional games where we're tried different roles.

I'm a big fan of variety. I think the games should be mod choice.


----------



## DLD PE

Appreciate the input, @jean15paul_PE and @RBHeadge PE and others. I know it's mod choice, but I like to choose a format where most people enjoy it, since that's really the whole point. I think going back the traditional no PMs would be best.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

@DuranDuran I vote for @NikR_PE because it's a stochastic Tuesday.


----------



## DLD PE

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> @DuranDuran I vote for @NikR_PE because it's a stochastic Tuesday.


Is this the 1st vote today? I haven't been keeping up.

x1 @NikR_PE (Squaretaper LIT AF PE)


----------



## RBHeadge PE

DuranDuran said:


> Makes, sense, except the townies won last round.





jean15paul_PE said:


> I mostly agree with @RBHeadge PE conclusions. In the endgame last time everyone was identified and the mafia had a 75% chances to win whereas the town had 25%... or maybe it was 66% to 33%. Math is hard. The town had to win 2 or 3 coin flips in a row. The mafia only had to win one. Unfortunately life got in the way and the mafia missed a couple of votes. But mafia should have one.


Echoing @jean15paul_PE above. The town won every coin toss. And there were many coin tosses. The mafia missed a couple nightkill opportunities, and the mafia doc failed to rescue one of their own in an obvious place. That miss ultimately betrayed their alignment too. The town got lucky every time. If the mafia got lucky once then they would have won. That sort of run is unsustainable.



DuranDuran said:


> I think within our group, with mostly semi-engaged players and anyone being inactive or active at any time during the round (with work/life/other hobbies, which it should be), I think the game is more balanced.


There is something to be said for this asepct of EB games. I'd still only downgrade it to the mafia has less of an advantage.


I'd like to mod a game in a few weeks. It'll be the Hunger Games themed round. Ideally it will have 13 players. Mechanically it will behave like the usual 3 mafia vs N-3 town, 1 cop, 1 doc, 1 SK. PMs allowed. The titles of special characters will be different but their abilities are the same. However the twist is that each player represents a different district and has their own win criteria. It is possible for the mafia to win, but an individual townie to both die and win. A player can still survive the game but still lose. The inherent game balance will still be present, but the win criteria may be unique enough that it will encourage diverging tactics among the players.
If we have enough players some districts will have 2 reps.


----------



## txjennah PE

Yeah, maf should have won the round last time. I dropped the ball and missed the nightkill.


----------



## DLD PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Echoing @jean15paul_PE above. The town won every coin toss. And there were many coin tosses. The mafia missed a couple nightkill opportunities, and the mafia doc failed to rescue one of their own in an obvious place. That miss ultimately betrayed their alignment too. The town got lucky every time. If the mafia got lucky once then they would have won. That sort of run is unsustainable.


I completely forgot how lucky the town was lol. Of course, my memory isn't the greatest.


----------



## NikR_PE

@DuranDuran i vote for @SaltySteve PE because he initiated the demise of @beccabun PE


----------



## DLD PE

Vote Update:

x1 @NikR_PE (Squaretaper LIT AF PE)
x1 @SaltySteve PE (NikR_PE)


----------



## SaltySteve PE

NikR_PE said:


> @DuranDuran i vote for @SaltySteve PE because he initiated the demise of @beccabun PE


@DuranDuran I'll go ahead and lodge a vote against @NikR_PE.


----------



## SaltySteve PE

Dothracki PE said:


> Dunno if this helps at this point. I am going to cast my vote later since the maf doc is probably watching.
> 
> View attachment 22873


@NikR_PE I just want to point out that I wasn't the one to start the @beccabun PE train. My vote didn't even tip the scales to doom her. @djl PE started it and @JayKay PE actually tipped the vote to BB.


----------



## SaltySteve PE

Triple?


----------



## DLD PE

Vote Update:

x2 @NikR_PE (Squaretaper LIT AF PE, SaltySteve PE)
x1 @SaltySteve PE (NikR_PE)


----------



## JayKay PE

I'm a little conflicted. On one hand, djl confirmed they were maf. So. maf. TXJ is usually maf, and they voted with djl later in the day after djl confirmed they were maf, so I'm kinda like "they're maf"?

@DuranDuran right now I am putting in a placeholder vote for @txjennah PE


----------



## DLD PE

Vote Update:

x2 @NikR_PE (Squaretaper LIT AF PE, SaltySteve PE)
x1 @SaltySteve PE (NikR_PE)
x1 @txjennah PE (JayKay PE)*

* - Unofficial placeholder vote; will officially count if unchanged.


----------



## txjennah PE

JayKay PE said:


> I'm a little conflicted. On one hand, djl confirmed they were maf. So. maf. TXJ is usually maf, and they voted with djl later in the day after djl confirmed they were maf, so I'm kinda like "they're maf"?
> 
> @DuranDuran right now I am putting in a placeholder vote for @txjennah PE


What the heck is this revisionist history? How am I usually maf? Last round was the first round I was maf in awhile. 

Also, I voted for djl, which, last I checked was...umm...maf. So......?





@DuranDuran I vote for @JayKay PE


----------



## beccabun PE

@DuranDuran I vote for you to give me another logic puzzle to pass my ghostly time


----------



## djl PE

txjennah PE said:


> Also, I voted for djl, which, last I checked was...umm...maf.


you think!!


----------



## NikR_PE

@DuranDuran i vote for @txjennah PE just to save my ass.


----------



## DLD PE

Vote Update:

x2 @NikR_PE (Squaretaper LIT AF PE, SaltySteve PE)
x1 @SaltySteve PE (NikR_PE)
x2 @txjennah PE (JayKay PE, NikR_PE)
x1 @JayKay PE (TxJennah PE)


----------



## txjennah PE

I should note that JayKay said I voted "with" maf when I voted _against_ them. This revisionist history is sus.


----------



## DLD PE

beccabun PE said:


> @DuranDuran I vote for you to give me another logic puzzle to pass my ghostly time


The ages of 5 family members total 107 between them.
The ages of Margaret and Stuart total 29 between them.
The ages of Stuart and Jeffrey total 44 between them.
The ages of Jeffrey and Brian total 57 between them.
The ages of Brian and Philip total 46 between them.
How old is each family member?


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

DuranDuran said:


> The ages of 5 family members total 107 between them.
> The ages of Margaret and Stuart total 29 between them.
> The ages of Stuart and Jeffrey total 44 between them.
> The ages of Jeffrey and Brian total 57 between them.
> The ages of Brian and Philip total 46 between them.
> How old is each family member?


Was that as easy as I made it seem in my brain, or did I fall for silly little tricks again?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

vhab49_PE said:


> Was that as easy as I made it seem in my brain, or did I fall for silly little tricks again?


Agree. Did...did I do this right?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Philip is 21, Jeffrey is 32, Brian is 25, Stuart is 12, Margaret is 17? I think? Iono. I feel dumb.


----------



## DLD PE

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> Agree. Did...did I do this right?


I don't know. I made it up.


----------



## DLD PE

vhab49_PE said:


> Was that as easy as I made it seem in my brain, or did I fall for silly little tricks again?


I dunno. I'm 46. I don't remember.


----------



## DLD PE

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> Philip is 21, Jeffrey is 32, Brian is 25, Stuart is 12, Margaret is 17? I think? Iono. I feel dumb.


j/k...Yes you are right! You guys are too smart. I can't come up with any good logic puzzles lol.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

DuranDuran said:


> j/k...Yes you are right! You guys are too smart. I can't come up with any good logic puzzles lol.


Q=vA?


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

System of equations for the win!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

vhab49_PE said:


> System of equations for the win!


You did system of equations?? I just...plugged in.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

I took the midnight train to substitution city!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

TRIPLE!


----------



## djl PE

DuranDuran said:


> j/k...Yes you are right! You guys are too smart. I can't come up with any good logic puzzles lol.


FWIW, I was stuck.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> You did system of equations?? I just...plugged in.


Uhh, maybe not?
I did... something with numbers. Don't ask me, I am unacceptable.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

vhab49_PE said:


> I am unacceptab-ly wicked smaaaaht.


FIFY


----------



## djl PE

@DuranDuran I vote for @txjennah PE ... I'm nervous though


----------



## DLD PE

Vote Update:

x2 @NikR_PE (Squaretaper LIT AF PE, SaltySteve PE)
x3 @txjennah PE (JayKay PE, NikR_PE, Djl PE)
x1 @JayKay PE (TxJennah PE)


----------



## txjennah PE

Alright, I'm done with work for the day. Gotta walk the puppy and cook dinner. I suppose I could let this play out, but I have neither the patience nor energy and I can't guarantee I'll be checking this regularly before 9, so

*I AM THE MAFIA INVESTIGATOR, FAM*

I've investigated Salty and JayKay and have confirmed that they are both townies. I will let the remaining mafia members choose their nightkills accordingly.

Good luck!


----------



## Dothracki PE

Well that settles that. @DuranDuran I vote to Lynch @txjennah PE


----------



## JayKay PE

O. O what.


----------



## JayKay PE

Yay! @SaltySteve PE is a townie with meeee!!!!


----------



## JayKay PE

Triple post!!!!


----------



## JayKay PE

Prob gonna die tonight!


----------



## JayKay PE

Also I just realized I read the votes wrong and @txjennah PE was telling the truth and they voted for @djl PE…

please give Apollo hugs. I love you both very much.


----------



## djl PE

@DuranDuran i change my vote to @JayKay PE


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Shenanigans


----------



## NikR_PE

@DuranDuran i vote for @JayKay PE


----------



## RBHeadge PE

@DuranDuran I vote for @djl PE . Because if he has a bullet proof vest then he counts as two mafia. Better to waste one away now rather than mislynch a townie in the early fog of war.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

@DuranDuran nevermind. I vote for @txjennah PE


----------



## RBHeadge PE

triple


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

@DuranDuran i vote @SaltySteve PE


----------



## JayKay PE

Oh shit I really dead


----------



## JayKay PE

So cheby, nik, and djl are maf


----------



## JayKay PE

I feel betrayed


----------



## JayKay PE

Cheby, Nik, djl, and txj. Means only one more unknown maf


----------



## Dothracki PE

JayKay PE said:


> Oh shit I really dead


I think you are Schrodinger status until tie breaker?


----------



## JayKay PE

Dothracki PE said:


> I think you are Schrodinger status until tie breaker?


Please shake the box so I can figure out my status?


----------



## DLD PE

Time!

Sorry. I was outside doing yard work. I need to tally the votes until 8pm and see who got deded. Stay tuned.


----------



## txjennah PE

Oh shit, how am I still alive?

If it's tied, can we do the tiebreaker in the am @DuranDuran ?


----------



## JayKay PE

DuranDuran said:


> Time!
> 
> Sorry. I was outside doing yard work. I need to tally the votes until 8pm and see who got deded. Stay tuned.


Was it 8pm or 9pm est?


----------



## JayKay PE

txjennah PE said:


> Oh shit, how am I still alive?
> 
> If it's tied, can we do the tiebreaker in the am @DuranDuran ?


Ditto


----------



## DLD PE

We'll do tie-breaker in the AM.


----------



## DLD PE

@txjennah PE and @JayKay PE please send me 10 rounds of RPS before 10am. Thanks!


----------



## txjennah PE

So idk if this is happening to anyone else...but I’m on my iPad and when I try to click on some notifications, I am taken to a “Visit Florida” website instead? Is that how EB is being sponsored now, state tourism bureaus?


----------



## SaltySteve PE

#ProvenTownie


----------



## DLD PE

*Day 2/Night 2*

The pool was finally starting to clear up. @blybrook PE had finished installing all the filters, but not before snagging a few red herrings and putting them into his ice bucket.

Trials had started with some 3 vs 3 action, and although the water was clear enough to see, there was still a foul odor to it. "BLY!!!", shouted @tj_PE , "What are you doing about this water?!?" "Dunno, don't care", replied @blybrook PE . "I spent your miniscule budget on those filters. What do you expect? Have you seen the price of chlorine lately?"

@txjennah PE walked over to the edge of the pool to a lounge chair for a break. She was carrying a sandwich from the hotel. In the lounge chair next to her was @MadamPirate PE , who was chilling with her mint julep and another book. "Can you believe the food here?", exclaimed @txjennah PE , lifting the bun and exposing the mess underneath. "I can't tell if this is hamburger, turkey, spam, or dog food! What kind of place is this?!?"

"Nothing really surprises me anymore", replied @MadamPirate PE , not even glancing up from her book:




After a few bites, @txjennah PE started convulsing. @MadamPirate PE and the others called for a doctor, but it was too late. The sandwich had been laced with cyanide.

That night, @tj_PE 's cell phone rang. It was @harshaPEAZ . "THE MAFIA HAVE INFILTRATED THE HOTEL! You need to do something!" "Calm down," replied @tj_PE , "Are the guests ok? You gave them food, right?" Harsha: "Yeah, but we need to talk about that." TJ: "We are talking." Harsha: "The food has been poisoned!" TJ: "The doctor is on his way. He couldn't get here in time to save TxJennah, but maybe we can prevent any other guests from eating the food."

In an act of revenge, the mafia had made a "special" sandwich for one of the guests, @SaltySteve PE , who was too tired and hungry from swimming to refuse anything at that point. However, before he could take his first bite, the doctor stopped him. "Put that down. Tell everyone at the hotel to call in pizzas!"

@txjennah PE was lynched by the town. She was the mafia investigator.
@SaltySteve PE was targeted for the nightkill, but saved by the town doctor.

Final vote count:

x2 @NikR_PE (Square, Salty)
x3 @txjennah PE (JayKay, RBHeadge, Dothracki)
x3 @JayKay PE (TxJennah, DJL, NikR)
x1 @SaltySteve PE (Chebyshevll)

Remaining players:
@squaretaper LIT AF PE , @Dothracki PE , @NikR_PE , @djl PE , @MadamPirate PE , @RBHeadge PE, @ChebyshevII PE , @JayKay PE, @SaltySteve PE

NOTE: The tie-breaker was a "best of three" RPS. It went down to the last round.

Round 1:
JayKay: R, S, S TxJennah: R, R, P Tie

Round 2:
JayKay: P, P, R TxJennah: P, S, S Tie

Round 3:
JayKay: S, P, S TxJennah: P, S, S Tie

Round 4:
JayKay: S TxJennah: P JayKay wins


----------



## djl PE

DuranDuran said:


> Round 2:
> JayKay: P, P, R TxJennah: P, S, R Tie


----------



## DLD PE

djl PE said:


>


Oops, that was a typo on my part. Corrected. It was a tie. TxJennah sent me R, R, P, P, S, S for her first 6 "throws".

Thanks for pointing that out!


----------



## JayKay PE

What


----------



## JayKay PE

I am full of emotions.


----------



## JayKay PE

Triple post


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Not much effort needed here:

*Town*
@JayKay PE 
@SaltySteve PE 

*Probably town*
@Dothracki PE 
@RBHeadge PE 

*Probably Mafia*
@NikR_PE 
@ChebyshevII PE 

*Mafia*
@djl PE 
@djl PE (not a typo)

*?*
@MadamPirate PE 
@squaretaper LIT AF PE 

Both investigators are dead.
Both doctors are alive.
No vanilla characters killed.
5 town v 4* maf? *Five maf is vest is included


----------



## DLD PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Not much effort needed here:
> 
> *Town*
> @JayKay PE
> @SaltySteve PE
> 
> *Probably town*
> @Dothracki PE
> @RBHeadge PE
> 
> *Probably Mafia*
> @NikR_PE
> @ChebyshevII PE
> 
> *Mafia*
> @djl PE
> @djl PE (not a typo)
> 
> *?*
> @MadamPirate PE
> @squaretaper LIT AF PE
> 
> Both investigators are dead.
> Both doctors are alive.
> No vanilla characters killed.
> 5 town v 4* maf? *Five maf is vest is included


Sounds like we have a "doctor's duel" here.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Sorry I missed voting yesterday, I was a little busy getting ready to STAMP MY FIRST PROJECT AS A PE!!!!!!! Went out the door at 10PM mountain.


----------



## DLD PE

MadamPirate PE said:


> Sorry I missed voting yesterday, I was a little busy getting ready to STAMP MY FIRST PROJECT AS A PE!!!!!!! Went out the door at 10PM mountain.


Congrats @MadamPirate PE !


----------



## txjennah PE

JayKay PE said:


> Also I just realized I read the votes wrong and @txjennah PE was telling the truth and they voted for @djl PE…
> 
> please give Apollo hugs. I love you both very much.


I was so confused by this! I even posted the receipts in my response to you and people still voted for me. But now, I understand.....it was an unintentional maf move on your part


----------



## djl PE

@DuranDuran I vote for @JayKay PE


----------



## DLD PE

Vote Update:
x1 @JayKay PE (djl PE)


----------



## JayKay PE

txjennah PE said:


> I was so confused by this! I even posted the receipts in my response to you and people still voted for me. But now, I understand.....it was an unintentional maf move on your part



Super secret mafia move voting for other mafia. The investigations lied!!!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

@DuranDuran I vote for @ChebyshevII PE


----------



## DLD PE

Vote Update:
x1 @JayKay PE (djl PE)
x1 @ChebyshevII PE (RBHeadge PE)


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

@DuranDuran i vote @RBHeadge PE


----------



## DLD PE

Vote Update:
x1 @JayKay PE (djl PE)
x1 @ChebyshevII PE (RBHeadge PE)
x1 @RBHeadge PE (Chebyshevll PE)


----------



## JayKay PE

SaltySteve PE said:


> #ProvenTownie
> 
> View attachment 22885


#ProvenTownie


----------



## djl PE

@DuranDuran i change my vote to @RBHeadge PE


----------



## DLD PE

Vote Update:
x1 @ChebyshevII PE (RBHeadge PE)
x2 @RBHeadge PE (Chebyshevll PE, Djl PE)


----------



## JayKay PE

@DuranDuran I vote for @ChebyshevII PE, proven mafia


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

JayKay PE said:


> @DuranDuran I vote for @ChebyshevII PE, proven mafia


No, not proven. Suspected.


----------



## DLD PE

Vote Update:
x2 @ChebyshevII PE (RBHeadge PE, JayKay PE)
x2 @RBHeadge PE (Chebyshevll PE, Djl PE)


----------



## JayKay PE

Okay, based on my info, the following players are unknowns: RBH, MP, doth, and square. There are 2 doctors (mafia, townie), and 2 townie left, if it was a 6/5 townie and mafia split. The following knowledge is known:

Square is always mafia, except when he isn't (usually in a tragic manner),
RBH shares a bunch of knowledge after the second day when a townie,
MP is usually maf, but tries to be sneaky when maf, and is not being sneaky right now,
Doth...is hard to understand because they're a crow and I don't speak bird.


----------



## Dothracki PE

A bit behind today, morning full of meetings. I am going to vote later because maf doc is watching.


----------



## Dothracki PE

JayKay PE said:


> Okay, based on my info, the following players are unknowns: RBH, MP, doth, and square. There are 2 doctors (mafia, townie), and 2 townie left, if it was a 6/5 townie and mafia split. The following knowledge is known:
> 
> Square is always mafia, except when he isn't (usually in a tragic manner),
> RBH shares a bunch of knowledge after the second day when a townie,
> MP is usually maf, but tries to be sneaky when maf, and is not being sneaky right now,
> Doth...is hard to understand because they're a crow and I don't speak bird.


----------



## Dothracki PE

TRIPLE!


----------



## SaltySteve PE

DuranDuran said:


> @SaltySteve PE was targeted for the nightkill, but saved by the town doctor.



Ha! Thanks Doc!!!

Suk it maf!!!


----------



## SaltySteve PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> *Town*
> @JayKay PE
> @SaltySteve PE



I hate to do this but there is no real proof that either of us aren't mafia. We have only fully confirmed that @txjennah PE was a mafia investigator but what if she investigated both of us and realized that one was town and one was mafia....then said both of us were Townies to cloak the other one.

@RBHeadge PE that begs the question, are you mafia? That scenario should have been one that you would have gamed out unless I'm missing something?


----------



## txjennah PE

I can't confirm or deny my strategy since I'm a ghost. All I will say is that THEORETICALLY <redacted>

Fuck it, I'll let you all figure it out


----------



## beccabun PE

Ghost redaction  


txjennah PE said:


> I can't confirm or deny my strategy since I'm a ghost. All I will say is that THEORETICALLY <redacted>


----------



## RBHeadge PE

SaltySteve PE said:


> I hate to do this but there is no real proof that either of us aren't mafia. We have only fully confirmed that @txjennah PE was a mafia investigator but what if she investigated both of us and realized that one was town and one was mafia....then said both of us were Townies to cloak the other one.
> 
> @RBHeadge PE that begs the question, are you mafia? That scenario should have been one that you would have gamed out unless I'm missing something?


Is it possible? Yes. Do schemes like that work with our group for more than a day or two? No. 
Did I game it out? Partially. I didn't do a full event tree. I didn't see the need given how cleanly everything shook out last night. There isn't much mystery left and mathematically the town's only hope is that everyone on team Town is on the same page and actively playing, AND that the mafia makes some errors.

And yes, I stated I was not on the same team at @djl PE yesterday. In other words: I'm a townie. I don't mind declaring it outright in this game format because it doesn't really matter in the grand scheme of things. My voting record last night should heavily imply I'm a townie. 
FTR, I'd quickly and freely declare to be mafia in this game format too.


----------



## DLD PE

*Concerning the vest:*

I want to make it clear to everyone how I originally intended (and still intend) for the bullet-proof vest to work:

1. It was intended the person who solved the ridder was awarded the vest and not made known to the public. If the winner wants to announce it, that's their business.
2. When the vest-wearer is targeted they're protected by the vest. Let's say you're wearing the vest and get riddled (no pun intended) with bullets. You'd remove your vest and go on your way. Or get another one. There's no need for medical attention. A doc save therefore is unnecessary. 
3. This does not work in reverse. If a doc "saves" someone who is wearing a vest, this doesn't mean a person gets saved and gets to keep the vest. A "save" comes after the fact (after someone is targeted and mortally injured). 

Sorry for any confusion. I meant to award the vest to give someone a second chance. I didn't think of the scenario where a vest-wearer was simultaneously saved by the doc.


----------



## SaltySteve PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Is it possible? Yes. Do schemes like that work with our group for more than a day or two? No.
> Did I game it out? Partially. I didn't do a full event tree. I didn't see the need given how cleanly everything shook out last night. There isn't much mystery left and mathematically the town's only hope is that everyone on team Town is on the same page and actively playing, AND that the mafia makes some errors.
> 
> And yes, I stated I was not on the same team at @djl PE yesterday. In other words: I'm a townie. I don't mind declaring it outright in this game format because it doesn't really matter in the grand scheme of things. My voting record last night should heavily imply I'm a townie.
> FTR, I'd quickly and freely declare to be mafia in this game format too.


Good enough for me. @DuranDuran I vote for @ChebyshevII PE


----------



## DLD PE

Vote Update:
x3 @ChebyshevII PE (RBHeadge PE, JayKay PE, SaltySteve)
x2 @RBHeadge PE (Chebyshevll PE, Djl PE)


----------



## NikR_PE

@DuranDuran i also vote for @ChebyshevII PE


----------



## DLD PE

Vote Update:
x4 @ChebyshevII PE (RBHeadge PE, JayKay PE, SaltySteve PE, NikR_PE)
x2 @RBHeadge PE (Chebyshevll PE, Djl PE)


----------



## RBHeadge PE

@JayKay PE @SaltySteve PE @MadamPirate PE @squaretaper LIT AF PE 
The mafia doctor should have locked in by now. Time to change things up.
@DuranDuran change my vote to @NikR_PE


----------



## NikR_PE

@DuranDuran i vote for @RBHeadge PE


----------



## SaltySteve PE

@DuranDuran change my vote to @NikR_PE 

I had a feeling you were going to do that @RBHeadge PE


----------



## JayKay PE

@DuranDuran change my vote to @NikR_PE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

@DuranDuran I still vote for @NikR_PE just because.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

@DuranDuran I vote for @squaretaper LIT AF PE just to shake things up


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> @DuranDuran I vote for @squaretaper LIT AF PE just to shake things up


Thanks buddy!


----------



## Roarbark

I'm in next round!


----------



## Dothracki PE

@DuranDuran I vote for @NikR_PE as well


----------



## DLD PE

12 mins!


----------



## DLD PE

TIME!


----------



## DLD PE

Write up will be tomorrow.

@NikR_PE was lynched by the town. He was the mafia doctor.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

DuranDuran said:


> @NikR_PE was lynched by the town. He was the mafia doctor.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Alright town. Now we don't have to be as clever.

We'll save @djl PE and his extra lives for last. We need to maintain and expand the numbers advantage. Tomorrow we start picking off the other mafia. We just have to remember to vote.


----------



## JayKay PE

If we don't get night killed...

*checks that I locked the door*


----------



## SaltySteve PE

It's wild that we lynched 3 special characters at random.


----------



## JayKay PE

I mean...does it ever go smoothly in this game?


----------



## DLD PE

*Day 3/Night 3*

Trials continued and @squaretaper LIT AF PE had emerged as one of the better octopush players, and he wasn't shy admitting it. Coupled with his constant flirting with @MadamPirate PE , his popularity among the group was dwindling. However, his skills with the underwater hockey stick (or "pusher" as it's called) were unmatched, and he was considered one of the best pushers in the world. "I'm one of the best pushers in the world!", proclaimed @squaretaper LIT AF PE. "I can push that puck anyway and anyhow I want." @MadamPirate PE tried to ignore him, reading yet another book and sipping on her mango tango. "Whatever", she said. Square pushed on, "Hey, it's not my fault everyone else here is envious. It don't matter what kind of stick you got if you don't know how to use it. How about you jump in and get wet with me and I'll show you how to push it!"

@MadamPirate PE had enough. She got up, threw her drink in Square's face, and with a roundhouse kick sent him back into the pool. "I don't get it", exclaimed Square. "Why doesn't anyone like me?"

"Nothing really surprises me anymore", mumbled @MadamPirate PE , sitting back down to read her book:




@RBHeadge PE and @djl PE paired off for some one-on-one drills. @djl PE was growing tired of getting constantly gamed by @RBHeadge PE , so he asked for help. "Your problem is you're telegraphing each push", offered RBH. "You need to approach the puck the same way each time. You're so predictable, by the time your pusher reaches the puck, I already know if you're going to push it, slap it, go left or go right."

@SaltySteve PE went to the locker room, tired from the tryouts and eager to freshen up. His mind was on pizza and not paying attention when he accidently bumped into @NikR_PE , who dropped his gym bag, and the contents spilled out onto the floor. "What the...", gasped Salty. "What are you doing with a medical syringe, morphine, and first aid kit? Wait, you're a _doctor_? You were there when @beccabun PE was shot, and you did nothing!!! You're not a real doctor. You must be with the mafia!" @NikR_PE tried to split, but Salty was too quick.

@NikR_PE's body was later found in the locker room shower, strangled with a towel.

That night, @djl PE called @RBHeadge PE to a large hole which had been dug outside the pool. "I hear you know something about pools, so I was wondering if you could help us find this drain pipe leak." "Let me take a look," replied @RBHeadge PE as he walked close to the freshly dug hole. A quick shove was all it took. RBHeadge fell face forward, knocked semi-conscious from the impact. "Bet you didn't see that push coming, did you?!", laughed DJL, and climbed into a bobcat skid steer with a scoop full of woodchips ready to fill in the hole. "Hmmm, nope I forgot to telegraph that move!", he continued. @RBHeadge PE , still dazed, couldn't move, and was resigned to accept his fate. "What, no topsoil?" DJL laughed again, "Nah, have you seen the price of topsoil lately? I got these woodchips at a bargain from someone in Vermont. Adios amigo!"

Later, the others in the group arrived with @blybrook PE and got @blybrook PE to dig @RBHeadge PE out. He was barely alive, but the doctor was able to do his miracle work. 

@NikR_PE was lynched by the town. He was the mafia doctor.
@RBHeadge PE was targeted by the mafia but saved by the town doctor.

Final vote count:

x5 @NikR_PE (RBHeadge PE, SaltySteve PE, JayKay PE, Squaretaper LIT AF PE, Dothracki PE)
x1 @RBHeadge PE (NikR_PE)
x1 Shakin' Things (@jean15paul_PE )

Remaining players:
@squaretaper LIT AF PE , @Dothracki PE , @MadamPirate PE , @RBHeadge PE, @ChebyshevII PE , @JayKay PE, @SaltySteve PE, @djl PE


----------



## JayKay PE

DuranDuran said:


> "I don't get it", exclaimed Square. "Why doesn't anyone like me?"


The mafia game is reflecting RL more and more often. The mods are becoming too powerful!


----------



## DLD PE

JayKay PE said:


> The mafia game is reflecting RL more and more often. The mods are becoming too powerful!


Completely random.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Updated reads:

*Town*
@JayKay PE (per maf investigation)
@SaltySteve PE (per maf investigation, survived nightkill)
@RBHeadge PE (survived nightkill, crtt tie vote day 2, led town vote on day 3)

*Probably Town*
@Dothracki PE (voted against maf on day 2 and 3, was important- but not crit - vote on day 2)
@squaretaper LIT AF PE (crit vote against maf on day 3)

*?*
@MadamPirate PE (hasn't voted yet)

*Probably mafia*
@ChebyshevII PE (didn't vote for maf investigator on day 2)

*mafia*
@djl PE (confessed, has bulletproof vest)

Town investigator is dead
Maf investigator is dead
mad doctor is dead

Town doctor is alive. (THANKS DOC!)

Assume 6T-5M start, then current tally is 5T-3M


----------



## RBHeadge PE

DuranDuran said:


> @RBHeadge PE was targeted by the mafia but saved by the town doctor.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

So long as we townies all remember to vote then we win.
Recommended order: 1) cheby, 2) MP, 3) djl, 4) djl

Save djl for last since he has the vest. We eliminate the other maf first to maintain numerical advantage through the end.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

@DuranDuran I vote for @ChebyshevII PE


----------



## RBHeadge PE

quintuple


----------



## DLD PE

Vote Update:
x1 @ChebyshevII PE (@RBHeadge PE )


----------



## SaltySteve PE

@DuranDuran I vote for @ChebyshevII PE

Go team TOWNIE!!!


----------



## DLD PE

Vote Update:
x2 @ChebyshevII PE (@RBHeadge PE, @SaltySteve PE )


----------



## Dothracki PE

Now that the mafia doc is gone, I can talk freely during the day. I too believe @ChebyshevII PE is mafia based on their day 2 vote after TXJ revealed they were the mafia cop and their day 3 vote aligning with known mafia. @DuranDuran I vote for @ChebyshevII PE


----------



## DLD PE

Vote Update:
x3 @ChebyshevII PE (@RBHeadge PE, @SaltySteve PE, @Dothracki PE )


----------



## JayKay PE

@DuranDuran I vote for @ChebyshevII PE


----------



## DLD PE

Vote Update:
x4 @ChebyshevII PE (@RBHeadge PE, @SaltySteve PE, @Dothracki PE , @JayKay PE )


----------



## SaltySteve PE




----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Dothracki PE said:


> Now that the mafia doc is gone, I can talk freely during the day. I too believe @ChebyshevII PE is mafia based on their day 2 vote after TXJ revealed they were the mafia cop and their day 3 vote aligning with known mafia. @DuranDuran I vote for @ChebyshevII PE
> 
> View attachment 22920


Wow, I completely missed that. I have not been paying very close attention.

let me remove all doubt from all ya’ll’s minds. I am maf. I see no reason to hide it at this point.

@DuranDuran i vote @RBHeadge PE


----------



## DLD PE

Vote Update:
x4 @ChebyshevII PE (@RBHeadge PE, @SaltySteve PE, @Dothracki PE , @JayKay PE )
x1 @RBHeadge PE (@ChebyshevII PE )


----------



## txjennah PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Wow, I completely missed that. I have not been paying very close attention.
> 
> let me remove all doubt from all ya’ll’s minds. I am maf. I see no reason to hide it at this point.
> 
> @DuranDuran i vote @RBHeadge PE


Ahahaha I had been wondering why you voted for Salty instead of Jaykay! All good. I've been completely out of it these past couple of rounds.


----------



## NikR_PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> I see no reason to hide it at this point


There is no need to hide anything in this game format. It's more like turf war


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Team A vs Team B


----------



## DLD PE

Pushers vs Pushers


----------



## SaltySteve PE

DuranDuran said:


> Pushers vs "Pushers"


FTFY


----------



## NikR_PE




----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

RBHeadge PE said:


> Team A vs Team B


Red vs blue


----------



## djl PE

@DuranDuran i vote for @RBHeadge PE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SaltySteve PE said:


> View attachment 22921


I vote @SaltySteve PE the king of dank memes.

Also, @DuranDuran I vote for @ChebyshevII PE. Townie or maf, I don't care. I just want a high body count.


----------



## Dothracki PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Red vs blue


You can't pick up chicks in a tank!


----------



## DLD PE

Vote Update:
x5 @ChebyshevII PE (@RBHeadge PE, @SaltySteve PE, @Dothracki PE , @JayKay PE, @squaretaper LIT AF PE )
x2 @RBHeadge PE (@ChebyshevII PE, @djl PE )


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

DuranDuran said:


> So far I have:
> @beccabun PE
> @SaltySteve PE
> @squaretaper LIT AF PE
> @Dothracki PE
> @NikR_PE
> @txjennah PE
> @djl PE
> @MadamPirate PE
> 
> Possible NPCs: @RBHeadge PE , @blybrook PE and @Unintended Max P.E.
> 
> With 8 players, I could come up with a "quick round" format starting Monday or Tuesday if needed.


No


----------



## DLD PE

10 mins!


----------



## DLD PE

TIME!

@ChebyshevII PE was lynched by the town. He was a regular mafia member.

Write up will be in the morning.


----------



## DLD PE

*Day 4/Night 4*

In the late afternoon, @Dothracki PE and @ChebyshevII PE stayed in the pool for a spell to work on their defense, taking turns to give the other player a shot at the goal. After they'd had enough and got out to dry off, @Dothracki PE was lamenting his performance. "Have you noticed the better players here are built like truck drivers, but have the touch of hair stylists?", @ChebyshevII PE egged on, "You're built like a hair stylist but have the touch of a truck driver." And with that, @ChebyshevII PE grabbed @Dothracki PE and pulled them both into the pull. Surfacing with a headlock, @ChebyshevII PE said, "Don't worry, I'll make it quick. And please don't take it personal. Business is business." He underestimated [USER=39215]@Dothracki PE 's skills as a swimmer as he slipped out of Cheby's arms and with a quick elbow to the side of Cheby's head, knocked him unconscious. "Don't worry", whispered @Dothracki PE later, as he led him to the deep end of the pool, "Don't take it personal. I'll make sure the hair stylist makes you look good at your funeral!"

@Dothracki PE walked back to the hotel. "Where's @ChebyshevII PE ?", asked @RBHeadge PE . "Taking a water break," replied @Dothracki PE , "But the only thing he'll be pushing anymore is daisies. Looks like we got rid of another pusher!"

That night, the mafia gathered in the hotel's conference room. "I don't know what we can do. It's almost like they can read our minds. Heck, it's easier to make the octopush team than it is to sell drugs!", said one mafia member. "Agree. If we can't turn this around in the next day or so, we might have to search for another town. In the meantime, let's select our next target and re-group in the morning."

They passed around a few product that hadn't been selling well and lit up. A little "gelato" here, some "purple punch" there, and someone even brought girl scout cookies. The party started to make them forget about the past days' failures, and they spent the evening playing games. Monopoly, some Battleship, then Clue. But no one really had a Clue...on what to do....or whom to do it to.

@ChebyshevII PE was lynched by the town. He was a regular mafia.

There was no night kill target.

Final vote count:

x5 @ChebyshevII PE (@RBHeadge PE, @SaltySteve PE, @Dothracki PE , @JayKay PE, @squaretaper LIT AF PE )
x2 @RBHeadge PE (@ChebyshevII PE, @djl PE )

Remaining players:
@squaretaper LIT AF PE , @Dothracki PE , @MadamPirate PE , @RBHeadge PE, @JayKay PE, @SaltySteve PE, @djl PE


----------



## beccabun PE

@DuranDuran didn't the town take out @ChebyshevII PE?


----------



## NikR_PE

Bruh why do you want to kill me twice. It's cheby who will be pushing daisies.


----------



## JayKay PE

NikR_PE said:


> Bruh why do you want to kill me twice. It's cheby who will be pushing daisies.


Twice killed Nik...sounds like a new sitcom


----------



## djl PE

Mrs. djl gave birth to our first child yesterday! It was a magical day but I didn’t NK sorry maf


----------



## SaltySteve PE

Congratulations @djl PE !!!! We're expecting our second in late October.


----------



## DLD PE

Sorry guys. Yes it was @ChebyshevII PE who was killed.

That's what I get for trying to write first thing in the morning before leaving for work. 

Fixed.


----------



## DLD PE

djl PE said:


> Mrs. djl gave birth to our first child yesterday! It was a magical day but I didn’t NK sorry maf


CONGRATULATIONS!!!


----------



## JayKay PE

djl PE said:


> Mrs. djl gave birth to our first child yesterday! It was a magical day but I didn’t NK sorry maf


CONGRATS!


----------



## txjennah PE

djl PE said:


> Mrs. djl gave birth to our first child yesterday! It was a magical day but I didn’t NK sorry maf


I don't think anyone can ever top that as an excuse not to NK...congratulations! I hope bb djl is happy and healthy, and that you and Mrs. djl are getting as much rest as you can!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

djl PE said:


> Mrs. djl gave birth to our first child yesterday! It was a magical day


Congratulations!


----------



## NikR_PE

djl PE said:


> Mrs. djl gave birth to our first child yesterday! It was a magical day but I didn’t NK sorry maf


Congrats @djl PE . This just means you have to spent every father's day planning your kid's birthday party.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

djl PE said:


> Mrs. djl gave birth to our first child yesterday! It was a magical day but I didn’t NK sorry maf


Yay djl fam!


----------



## DLD PE

I'm assuming we'll pause for the weekend? I tally any votes up to 8pm tonight and report on Monday. Is that how we usually do it?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

@DuranDuran I vote for @MadamPirate PE


----------



## SaltySteve PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> @DuranDuran I vote for @MadamPirate PE


@DuranDuran What he said ^^^


----------



## DLD PE

Vote Update:
x2 @MadamPirate PE (@RBHeadge PE , @SaltySteve PE )


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

djl PE said:


> Mrs. djl gave birth to our first child yesterday! It was a magical day but I didn’t NK sorry maf


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

djl PE said:


> Mrs. djl gave birth to our first child yesterday! It was a magical day but I didn’t NK sorry maf


Congratulations! What a year for you!


----------



## Dothracki PE

@DuranDuran I too vote for @MadamPirate PE . 

I'm in Virginia visiting family so it's been a long day of driving. I'll pick up my spreadsheet next week.


----------



## DLD PE

Good morning! I won't have time to do a write-up this morning. 

It looks like we got three votes up until last Friday night.

@MadamPirate PE was lynched by the town. She was a regular mafia member.

Final vote count:

x3 @MadamPirate PE (@RBHeadge PE , @SaltySteve PE , @Dothracki PE )

Remaining players:
@squaretaper LIT AF PE , @Dothracki PE , @RBHeadge PE, @JayKay PE, @SaltySteve PE, @djl PE


----------



## JayKay PE

Oh man. I forgot to vote because traveling! Good thing we killed a maf! I hope I made it through the night!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

@DuranDuran I vote for @djl PE


----------



## DLD PE

There was no night kill.


----------



## DLD PE

Vote Update

x1 @djl PE (@RBHeadge PE )


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Wheee, I've returned from volunteering and we raised $45k for the library foundation. I'm beat! (and ded)


----------



## NikR_PE

@djl PE is probably busy with the new baby. Guessing based on the fact that they didn't vote for a nightkill.


----------



## SaltySteve PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> @DuranDuran I vote for @djl PE


Ditto @DuranDuran


----------



## RBHeadge PE

NikR_PE said:


> @djl PE is probably busy with the new baby.


And justifiably too. I hope he comes back when things calm down.


----------



## DLD PE

Vote update:

x2 @djl PE , aka bullet-proof, reproducing mafia (@RBHeadge PE , @SaltySteve PE )


----------



## Dothracki PE

@DuranDuran PE I vote for @djl PE


----------



## DLD PE

Vote update:

x3 @djl PE (@RBHeadge PE , @SaltySteve PE , @Dothracki PE )


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

@DuranDuran PE I vote for @djl PE , too, I guess.


----------



## DLD PE

Vote update:

x4 @djl PE (@RBHeadge PE , @SaltySteve PE , @Dothracki PE , @squaretaper LIT AF PE )


----------



## Roarbark

@DuranDuran PE I vote for giving peace a chance.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

@DuranDuran PE I vote for war!!! ... more profitable.


----------



## DLD PE

Time!

Final vote:

x4 @djl PE (@RBHeadge PE , @SaltySteve PE , @Dothracki PE , @squaretaper LIT AF PE )
x1 ✌(@Roarbark )
x1  (@jean15paul_PE )

@djl PE was mafia. He got away after losing his bullet-proof vest.

Write up tomorrow!


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

djl PE said:


> Mrs. djl gave birth to our first child yesterday! It was a magical day but I didn’t NK sorry maf


Congratulations!!!


----------



## DLD PE

*Day 5*

Tryouts for the U.S. Underwater Hockey (octopush) team concluded with @squaretaper LIT AF PE , @RBHeadge PE , @JayKay PE , @SaltySteve PE and @Dothracki PE making the team. Other promising swimmers were considered, but unfortunately were innocent bystanding victims of a turf war between a mafia street gang and @tj_PE wanting to build a respectable resort centered around a re-developed sports complex. The mafia's lone survivor was planning his next move. Maybe with the team leaving for Tokyo, he could quickly round up some new recruits before the @tj_PE could establish a new police force and replace their investigator. 

@JayKay PE and @squaretaper LIT AF PE were deputized by @tj_PE to help track down @djl PE . "At least until our new police force gets established", said @tj_PE . "Take @blybrook PE with you. He's good at sniffing people out. We need to capture him and find out once and for all if he's really mafia" "Check @MadamPirate PE 's room", said @JayKay PE . "Why?", said @squaretaper LIT AF PE . "She left behind her pet octopus. It's symbolic to the mafia. Also, I'm sure @djl PE is looking to take any of her belongings or cash laying around before his next move." 

They entered the hotel, but it was too late. @djl PE was making his way out of the building. A gun fight ensued. Only @djl PE was hit, but he was wearing a bullet-proof vest. @djl PE kept running, but @JayKay PE and @squaretaper LIT AF PE were closing in fast. @djl PE flung his vest off to shed the weight, and he was able to get away. 

@djl PE jumped in his black Lincoln Town Car and sped away, happy to escape for the moment. What to do next....look for new recruits, look for a new town, maybe look for an honest job. An engineering job maybe....maybe...."Hmm, what now?", he said aloud to himself. His thoughts were interrupted by a loud "click". @tj_PE had been hiding in the back seat the whole time. "I'll tell you what now", she said. "You're going to answer some questions. If you tell me the truth, I will let you out of this car. If you lie, you will become this car. Got it?" "What's your question?" "My question is, ARE YOU MAFIA?" "YES!" "Ok, who's left among you and where are they?" "I'M THE ONLY ONE LEFT! I SWEAR!" @tj_PE pulled the trigger. She was in no mood for games. Besides, even if @djl PE was lying, it would send a clear message: Mafia better get out of town for good.

@tj_PE drove the town car with the dead body to the scrapyard, where @blybrook PE was waiting. @tj_PE tossed him the keys. "Tell the operator he owes the town money in back taxes. Tell him to take care of this car and we'll call it even. @blybrook PE nodded.

Later, the scrapyard's compactor could be seen flattening the town car. @blybrook PE watched as the hunk of metal slowly collapsed, holes opening up at the seams to let fluids escape...gasoline, oil, transmission fluid, as well as "other" fluids, in this particular situation.

The Townies win!

The moderator decided to end this round early, as it was obvious the townies cornered the last remaining mafia and this game was pretty much over with. There is no need to drag on an extra day.

Remaining players:
@squaretaper LIT AF PE , @Dothracki PE , @RBHeadge PE, @JayKay PE, @SaltySteve PE 

Regular Town: @JayKay PE , @RBHeadge PE , @SaltySteve PE , @squaretaper LIT AF PE 
Town Investigator: @beccabun PE 
Town Doctor: @Dothracki PE 

Regular Mafia: @djl PE , @MadamPirate PE , @ChebyshevII PE 
Mafia Investigator: @txjennah PE 
Mafia Doctor: @NikR_PE 

Solver of the "octopus" riddle: @djl PE 
MVP, no doubt: @Dothracki PE 

Congratulations to @djl PE for celebrating your first child! So happy for you! Please enjoy this special time with your family!

Good game everyone! Thank you for letting me mod this round. It was fun!


----------



## beccabun PE

woo hoo! Way to go town!


----------



## Dothracki PE

Celebratory doctor post!


----------



## SaltySteve PE

Interesting round. I'm really surprised that we won. 

On a side note I placed an order for a Drysuit this morning and requested "Salty Steve" be embroidered on the shoulder. Maybe that will encourage people to call me something other than Scuba Steve 

Now I just have to wait for 12 weeks until it gets here....


----------



## DLD PE

The townie victory was set in motion from the first night. At first, I thought it was going to be a landslide mafia win. The town lynched their own investigator the first day (@beccabun PE ), and @djl PE won the bullet-proof vest, so it looked like it was going to be mafia all the way. However, on the first night the mafia couldn't agree on the nightkill. They split with a 2-2 tie between @JayKay PE and @SaltySteve PE . Then @Dothracki PE came up with miraculous saves the following nights. After Day1, it was a complete townie sweep.

Not sure how popular this format has been with you guys, but I'm in for next round!


----------



## JayKay PE

WHY DOES EVERYONE TRY TO KILL ME


----------



## DLD PE

JayKay PE said:


> WHY DOES EVERYONE TRY TO KILL ME


Nothing really surprises me anymore.


----------



## beccabun PE

DuranDuran PE said:


> The townie victory was set in motion from the first night. At first, I thought it was going to be a landslide mafia win. The town lynched their own investigator the first day (@beccabun PE ), and @djl PE won the bullet-proof vest, so it looked like it was going to be mafia all the way. However, on the first night the mafia couldn't agree on the nightkill. They split with a 2-2 tie between @JayKay PE and @SaltySteve PE . Then @Dothracki PE came up with miraculous saves the following nights. After Day1, it was a complete townie sweep.
> 
> Not sure how popular this format has been with you guys, but I'm in for next round!


Plus I was like 5 minutes late with solving the riddle


----------



## DLD PE

beccabun PE said:


> Plus I was like 5 minutes late with solving the riddle


A few of you solved the riddle within an hour of me posting it. At first I figured I made a serious mistake by arming the already OP mafia with basically an extra life, but the townies did well.

As for the riddle, it was something I came across years ago. It's basically "Einstein's Riddle" and I simply re-arranged the names. I passed it around to family members at our wedding, and after a couple of days, no one had solved it. I under-estimated you guys! 



[os] Einstein's five-houses riddle


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

I like this "blind" game because...I actually live past the first day!


----------



## SaltySteve PE

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> I like this "blind" game because...I actually live past the first day!


Actually... now that you mention it, this is the first game I've made it to the end of in a while. I was feeling pretty targeted there for a bit.


----------



## NikR_PE

@DuranDuran PE i vote for @SaltySteve PE


----------



## RBHeadge PE

I can mod a hunger-games themed round starting next week (Tuesday?) if people are interested. Ideally I'd like to have 13+ players. Who's in?


----------



## DLD PE

I am in!


----------



## SaltySteve PE

@RBHeadge PE COUNT ME IN!!!


----------



## NikR_PE

In @RBHeadge PE


----------



## beccabun PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> I can mod a hunger-games themed round starting next week (Tuesday?) if people are interested. Ideally I'd like to have 13+ players. Who's in?


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

RBHeadge PE said:


> I can mod a hunger-games themed round starting next week (Tuesday?) if people are interested. Ideally I'd like to have 13+ players. Who's in?


in!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> I can mod a hunger-games themed round starting next week (Tuesday?) if people are interested. Ideally I'd like to have 13+ players. Who's in?


A fishguy round? Don't have to threaten me with a good time, the Square is in.


----------



## Dothracki PE

@RBHeadge PE I am in


----------



## djl PE

@RBHeadge PE im in! Going back to work today so mafia should be more easily accessed now.


----------



## txjennah PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> I can mod a hunger-games themed round starting next week (Tuesday?) if people are interested. Ideally I'd like to have 13+ players. Who's in?


I'd love to but I'm going to be on vacation, and I don't think I'll be a super reliable player.


----------



## txjennah PE

djl PE said:


> @RBHeadge PE im in! Going back to work today so mafia should be more easily accessed now.


How is bb djl?


----------



## NikR_PE

djl PE said:


> @RBHeadge PE im in! Going back to work today so mafia should be more easily accessed now.


That was quick. Hope you can catch up on sleep during office meetings.


----------



## djl PE

txjennah PE said:


> How is bb djl?


The whole djl family, mom, dad, and baby are all sleeping pretty well and are completely healthy (Mom is still recovering but is coming along very well and baby is a picture of health)! We are very thankful!!


NikR_PE said:


> That was quick. Hope you can catch up on sleep during office meetings.


It was quick for my liking, but it is what it is. Mrs. djl has a good maternity leave set up.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

I'm going to continue sitting out for now. A new work project is keeping me really busy.


----------



## djl PE

@RBHeadge PE we gonna crank up a round today?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

I currently have 8 players:
@djl PE @DuranDuran PE @SaltySteve PE @NikR_PE @beccabun PE @BlueBlueprint_PE @squaretaper LIT AF PE @Dothracki PE 

We need at least 2-4 more. Ideally I'd like to have at least 12 players since it's hunger games themed

@MadamPirate PE @tj_PE @ChebyshevII PE @JayKay PE @chart94 @harshaPEAZ @Roarbark @vhab49_PE @LyceeFruit PE


----------



## RBHeadge PE

@ anyone else who I may have accidently left off


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> I currently have 8 players:
> @djl PE @DuranDuran PE @SaltySteve PE @NikR_PE @beccabun PE @BlueBlueprint_PE @squaretaper LIT AF PE @Dothracki PE
> 
> We need at least 2-4 more. Ideally I'd like to have at least 12 players since it's hunger games themed
> 
> @MadamPirate PE @tj_PE @ChebyshevII PE @JayKay PE @chart94 @harshaPEAZ @Roarbark @vhab49_PE @LyceeFruit PE


Oh fine. I'm in. If you get too many, you can kick me out.


----------



## DLD PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> @ anyone else who I may have accidently left off


@EyehatethePEexam PE , @tj_PE (unless they said they were out), also I think @Roarbark said he was in, but need to confirm.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> I currently have 8 players:
> @djl PE @DuranDuran PE @SaltySteve PE @NikR_PE @beccabun PE @BlueBlueprint_PE @squaretaper LIT AF PE @Dothracki PE
> 
> We need at least 2-4 more. Ideally I'd like to have at least 12 players since it's hunger games themed
> 
> @MadamPirate PE @tj_PE @ChebyshevII PE @JayKay PE @chart94 @harshaPEAZ @Roarbark @vhab49_PE @LyceeFruit PE


I can be in this week! This week should be less shitty than the last couple of weeks.


----------



## chart94 PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> I currently have 8 players:
> @djl PE @DuranDuran PE @SaltySteve PE @NikR_PE @beccabun PE @BlueBlueprint_PE @squaretaper LIT AF PE @Dothracki PE
> 
> We need at least 2-4 more. Ideally I'd like to have at least 12 players since it's hunger games themed
> 
> @MadamPirate PE @tj_PE @ChebyshevII PE @JayKay PE @chart94 @harshaPEAZ @Roarbark @vhab49_PE @LyceeFruit PE


I am too busy this week  next time for sure!


----------



## Roarbark

I aspire to be in. @RBHeadge PE


----------



## RBHeadge PE

I count 11. Ideally I'd like to have 12 but we can still play with 11. I'll just omit one of the also-rans districts from the game.
I'll start the round early tomorrow morning.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> I count 11. Ideally I'd like to have 12 but we can still play with 11. I'll just omit one of the also-rans districts from the game.
> I'll start the round early tomorrow morning.


@RBHeadge PE You're the hero Gotham needs, not the one it deserves.


----------



## beccabun PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> I count 11. Ideally I'd like to have 12 but we can still play with 11. I'll just omit one of the also-rans districts from the game.
> I'll start the round early tomorrow morning.


Just make me count for two players, that way when I get eliminated on day 1, I can come back


----------



## JayKay PE

I could be in if you need one more player, @RBHeadge PE


----------



## RBHeadge PE

We have 12. I will start the round and send out the roles by 10AM this morning. The first vote will be tonight.


----------



## DLD PE

I won't be here around 10AM. I will be inactive most of the day, plus I will be out of town next week.

I'm just putting it out there so people don't suspect my inactiveness...but I know everyone here knows I can be trusted, since it's never me who does the killing.


----------



## JayKay PE

Lol, unlike me who is on vacation all last week/this week and will probably forget to check the site until Monday.


----------



## SaltySteve PE

DuranDuran PE said:


> I won't be here around 10AM. I will be inactive most of the day, plus I will be out of town next week.
> 
> I'm just putting it out there so people don't suspect my inactiveness...but I know everyone here knows I can be trusted, since it's never me who does the killing.


sus


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Welcome to the 77th Hunger Games!

There are Regular Districts: 3, 5, 6, 7, 8, 9, 10, 11, 12 (Town) and Career Distrcits: 1, 2, 4 (Mafia) members. Townsfolk are going to try to eliminate the Mafia with extreme prejudice before the Mafia eliminates them.

The game ends when one of the following criteria is met:

No mafia remain and the District 3 player is still alive.
If no mafia remain and the District 3 player is dead then the remaining town will vote to determine surviving player, or it goes to RPS or RNG, or it can be "played out" until two town remains and it goes to RPS.
The mafia outnumber the town players. The surviving mafia will be determined by the vote of the mafia or RPS.


*The game will start today, Wednesday July 7. Lynching will be allowed on the first day. Mafia can nightkill the first night. The pyscho-killer can start killing Friday evening.*

The Mafia members are going to privately tell me who they would like to eliminate during the night. I will reveal to everyone what happened the next morning with some delightful storytelling.

During the day, everybody (townsfolk and Mafia) will publicly vote for a person to eliminate; I will eliminate the person with the most votes at the end of the day and reveal what their role was.

In addition to regular townsfolk and members of the Mafia, there are also the town aligned Doctor, Cop, Martyr, Ranger, and District 13 Spy . The Doctor can choose someone to “save” during the night; if they choose the same person the Mafia/Psychokiller chose, then that player will escape elimination by the Mafia that night; the doctor's save ability works regardless of how many people tried to kill the target at the same time. The Cop can “investigate” players during the day. The Martyr can switch places with someone who is dying (take the bullet/arrow/axe/knife/etc for them instead); the martyr ability is applied before a doctor save; the martyr ability may be used for lynch or nightkill. The ranger may also also kill players during the night beginning with the third night; The District 13 Spy can save all of the players from the arena after the mafia has been eliminated.

edit: ranger=psychokiller (too lazy to go back and make it all consistent)

The Mafia members know who each other are, but no one knows anyone else’s role except me. Each player has received a PM from me with their District assignment and any special instructions.

There are different win criteria for each player. There can be multiple winners this round, including those who died.

District 1 - Career District (Mafia) - wins if survives
District 2 - Career District (Mafia) - wins if survives
District 3 - Regular District (Town/District 13 Spy) - wins if survives; can have District 13 rescues the townies after mafia eliminated
District 4 - Career District (Mafia) - wins if survives
District 5 - Regular District (Town) - wins if survives game or survives to final five
District 6 - Regular District (Town/Martyr) - wins if survives or uses martyr ability on a regular district player
District 7 - Regular District (Town) - wins if survives
District 8 - Regular District (Town) - wins if survives or get nightkilled by career district
District 9 - Regular District (Town/Doc) - wins if survives or make a rescue
District 10 - Regular District (Town/Cop) - wins if all career district players are eliminated
District 11 - Regular District (Town) - wins if survives or get nightkilled by career district
District 12 - Regular District (Town/Ranger) - wins if survives or nightkills a career district


Standard EB-mafia game rules apply which means *PMing is allowed!* However, I-the-all-powerful-PANEM-game-master have cameras and microphones everywhere so *I must be be copied on all PMs*. It makes for better television!






Please keep all trash talk in the thread and don’t take things too seriously!

You may use this thread to vote and post about the game. Anyone (playing or not playing, eliminated or not) can use this thread to speculate, discuss, accuse, or otherwise participate in the game; just please make sure to follow regular EB forum guidelines.

To vote on a person to eliminate, mention me @RBHeadge PE and tell me specifically that 1) you are voting and 2) the username of the person you are voting to eliminate.


*Please submit your votes by 9:00 PM EST/8:00 PM Central/7:00 PM Mountain/6:00 PM Pacific Time/Whatever Roar and Bly-time* ; I will count votes after that time as being for the next day.


Your vote only counts if you are playing and not yet eliminated. If there is a tie for most votes, I will pick one of the voted users at random and/or require the tied players to send me 10 rounds of 'rock, paper, scissors'. If there are no votes, I will pick a person at random (i.e. role will not matter) to eliminate; suffice it to say it’s in both groups’ best interest to vote for at least one person.

Finally, you are not allowed to reveal your role, privately or publicly, after you have been eliminated. You may not post screengrabs of private messages in this thread.

For reference, the 12 players in this round are:

@djl PE @DuranDuran PE @SaltySteve PE @NikR_PE @beccabun PE @BlueBlueprint_PE @squaretaper LIT AF PE @Dothracki PE @vhab49_PE @MadamPirate PE @Roarbark @JayKay PE


----------



## RBHeadge PE

The PMs have been sent out. I double checked and everyone should have gotten a PM. Let me know if you didn't get one.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

*gives @beccabun PE the hairy eyeball* you career?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Just to clarify:
Multiple players can WIN this round, even with constradicotry win conditions. Players can still die and WIN, and at the same time players can survive and WIN.

Some players (districts) have political agendas that they want to promote and win by promoting those agendas. I.e. getting nightkilled and inciting a rebellion against PANEM. 

Other players just want to see their enemies die first.

And some players just want to live.

This victory criteria for each player is in the main post, and occasionally in the PM for that role.


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

RBHeadge PE said:


> Just to clarify:
> Multiple players can WIN this round, even with constradicotry win conditions. Players can still die and WIN, and at the same time players can survive and WIN.
> 
> Some players (districts) have political agendas that they want to promote and win by promoting those agendas. I.e. getting nightkilled and inciting a rebellion against PANEM.
> 
> Other players just want to see their enemies die first.
> 
> And some players just want to live.
> 
> This victory criteria for each player is in the main post, and occasionally in the PM for that role.


Oooh... this is gonna be a fun round!!!


----------



## JayKay PE

I am so confused. I need to read this again when I’m sober.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

JayKay PE said:


> I am so confused. I need to read this again when I’m sober.


It's five o'clock somewhere.


----------



## beccabun PE

MadamPirate PE said:


> *gives @beccabun PE the hairy eyeball* you career?


*gingerly picks up hairy eyeball and hands it back to @MadamPirate PE * no, but I'm going to assume that this won't stop my inevitable demise.


----------



## NikR_PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Welcome to the 77th Hunger Games!
> 
> There are Regular Districts: 3, 5, 6, 7, 8, 9, 10, 11, 12 (Town) and Career Distrcits: 1, 2, 4 (Mafia) members. Townsfolk are going to try to eliminate the Mafia with extreme prejudice before the Mafia eliminates them.
> 
> The game ends when one of the following criteria is met:
> 
> No mafia remain and the District 3 player is still alive.
> If no mafia remain and the District 3 player is dead then the remaining town will vote to determine surviving player, or it goes to RPS or RNG, or it can be "played out" until two town remains and it goes to RPS.
> The mafia outnumber the town players. The surviving mafia will be determined by the vote of the mafia or RPS.
> 
> 
> *The game will start today, Wednesday July 7. Lynching will be allowed on the first day. Mafia can nightkill the first night. The pyscho-killer can start killing Friday evening.*
> 
> The Mafia members are going to privately tell me who they would like to eliminate during the night. I will reveal to everyone what happened the next morning with some delightful storytelling.
> 
> During the day, everybody (townsfolk and Mafia) will publicly vote for a person to eliminate; I will eliminate the person with the most votes at the end of the day and reveal what their role was.
> 
> In addition to regular townsfolk and members of the Mafia, there are also the town aligned Doctor, Cop, Martyr, Ranger, and District 13 Spy . The Doctor can choose someone to “save” during the night; if they choose the same person the Mafia/Psychokiller chose, then that player will escape elimination by the Mafia that night; the doctor's save ability works regardless of how many people tried to kill the target at the same time. The Cop can “investigate” players during the day. The Martyr can switch places with someone who is dying (take the bullet/arrow/axe/knife/etc for them instead); the martyr ability is applied before a doctor save; the martyr ability may be used for lynch or nightkill. The ranger may also also kill players during the night beginning with the third night; The District 13 Spy can save all of the players from the arena after the mafia has been eliminated.
> 
> The Mafia members know who each other are, but no one knows anyone else’s role except me. Each player has received a PM from me with their District assignment and any special instructions.
> 
> There are different win criteria for each player. There can be multiple winners this round, including those who died.
> 
> District 1 - Career District (Mafia) - wins if survives
> District 2 - Career District (Mafia) - wins if survives
> District 3 - Regular District (Town/District 13 Spy) - wins if survives; can have District 13 rescues the townies after mafia eliminated
> District 4 - Career District (Mafia) - wins if survives
> District 5 - Regular District (Town) - wins if survives game or survives to final five
> District 6 - Regular District (Town/Martyr) - wins if survives or uses martyr ability on a regular district player
> District 7 - Regular District (Town) - wins if survives
> District 8 - Regular District (Town) - wins if survives or get nightkilled by career district
> District 9 - Regular District (Town/Doc) - wins if survives or make a rescue
> District 10 - Regular District (Town/Cop) - wins if all career district players are eliminated
> District 11 - Regular District (Town) - wins if survives or get nightkilled by career district
> District 12 - Regular District (Town/Ranger) - wins if survives or nightkills a career district
> 
> 
> Standard EB-mafia game rules apply which means *PMing is allowed!* However, I-the-all-powerful-PANEM-game-master have cameras and microphones everywhere so *I must be be copied on all PMs*. It makes for better television!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please keep all trash talk in the thread and don’t take things too seriously!
> 
> You may use this thread to vote and post about the game. Anyone (playing or not playing, eliminated or not) can use this thread to speculate, discuss, accuse, or otherwise participate in the game; just please make sure to follow regular EB forum guidelines.
> 
> To vote on a person to eliminate, mention me @RBHeadge PE and tell me specifically that 1) you are voting and 2) the username of the person you are voting to eliminate.
> 
> 
> *Please submit your votes by 9:00 PM EST/8:00 PM Central/7:00 PM Mountain/6:00 PM Pacific Time/Whatever Roar and Bly-time* ; I will count votes after that time as being for the next day.
> 
> 
> Your vote only counts if you are playing and not yet eliminated. If there is a tie for most votes, I will pick one of the voted users at random and/or require the tied players to send me 10 rounds of 'rock, paper, scissors'. If there are no votes, I will pick a person at random (i.e. role will not matter) to eliminate; suffice it to say it’s in both groups’ best interest to vote for at least one person.
> 
> Finally, you are not allowed to reveal your role, privately or publicly, after you have been eliminated. You may not post screengrabs of private messages in this thread.
> 
> For reference, the 12 players in this round are:
> 
> @djl PE @DuranDuran PE @SaltySteve PE @NikR_PE @beccabun PE @BlueBlueprint_PE @squaretaper LIT AF PE @Dothracki PE @vhab49_PE @MadamPirate PE @Roarbark @JayKay PE


Rip @RBHeadge PE 's mailbox


----------



## NikR_PE

JayKay PE said:


> I am so confused. I need to read this again when I’m sober.


Trust me being sober doesn't help much. 
But i am excited


----------



## djl PE

HMMMMMMM..... This is interesting! Sounds fun. This is the first game I've played where I'm allowed to PM! Now who to PM...........


----------



## DLD PE

JayKay PE said:


> I am so confused. I need to read this again when I’m sober.





.....and neither do I. But I am us and us are we.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

DuranDuran PE said:


> View attachment 22997
> 
> .....and neither do I. But I am us and us are we.


----------



## SaltySteve PE

@djl PE @DuranDuran PE @NikR_PE 

Which district do you belong to?


----------



## DLD PE

SaltySteve PE said:


> @djl PE @DuranDuran PE @NikR_PE
> 
> Which district do you belong to?


Probably one you've seen on TV.


----------



## NikR_PE

SaltySteve PE said:


> @djl PE @DuranDuran PE @NikR_PE
> 
> Which district do you belong to?


You can anyways find me in the food district.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SaltySteve PE said:


> Which district do you belong to?


I should probably watch the films if I'm tryna follow the references...


----------



## DLD PE

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> I should probably watch the films if I'm tryna follow the references...


I'd help you out, but don't know if you're mafia (or not).


----------



## beccabun PE

DuranDuran PE said:


> I'd help you out, but don't know if you're mafia (or not).


what's the rule about square? they're always mafia*?

*unless they aren't?


----------



## Dothracki PE

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> I should probably watch the films if I'm tryna follow the references...


----------



## DLD PE

NikR_PE said:


> You can anyways find me in the food district.


Cornucopia for the win!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

beccabun PE said:


> what's the rule about square? they're always mafia*?
> 
> *unless they aren't?


I am if I say I am. If I'm not, then I won't say so. Unless sometimes I forget to say I am, if I'm not. Or, if I don't say I am, but I don't say that.


----------



## beccabun PE

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> I am if I say I am. If I'm not, then I won't say so. Unless sometimes I forget to say I am, if I'm not. Or, if I don't say I am, but I don't say that.


Oh thanks, this was really helpful!


----------



## djl PE

SaltySteve PE said:


> @djl PE @DuranDuran PE @NikR_PE
> 
> Which district do you belong to?


I know which district I belong to.. but I'm not sure I want you to know....


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

beccabun PE said:


> Oh thanks, this was really helpful!


No problem. Here, have a snorkel of despair:


----------



## DLD PE

djl PE said:


> I know which district I belong to.. but I'm not sure I want you to know....


Don't fight over a backpack on the first day, if you want to avoid getting stabbed.


----------



## beccabun PE

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> No problem. Here, have a snorkel of despair:


Dibs on Snorkel of Despair for a band name


----------



## Roarbark

RBHeadge PE said:


> Welcome to the 77th Hunger Games!
> 
> There are Regular Districts: 3, 5, 6, 7, 8, 9, 10, 11, 12 (Town) and Career Distrcits: 1, 2, 4 (Mafia) members. Townsfolk are going to try to eliminate the Mafia with extreme prejudice before the Mafia eliminates them.
> 
> The game ends when one of the following criteria is met:
> 
> No mafia remain and the District 3 player is still alive.
> If no mafia remain and the District 3 player is dead then the remaining town will vote to determine surviving player, or it goes to RPS or RNG, or it can be "played out" until two town remains and it goes to RPS.
> The mafia outnumber the town players. The surviving mafia will be determined by the vote of the mafia or RPS.
> 
> 
> *The game will start today, Wednesday July 7. Lynching will be allowed on the first day. Mafia can nightkill the first night. The pyscho-killer can start killing Friday evening.*
> 
> The Mafia members are going to privately tell me who they would like to eliminate during the night. I will reveal to everyone what happened the next morning with some delightful storytelling.
> 
> During the day, everybody (townsfolk and Mafia) will publicly vote for a person to eliminate; I will eliminate the person with the most votes at the end of the day and reveal what their role was.
> 
> In addition to regular townsfolk and members of the Mafia, there are also the town aligned Doctor, Cop, Martyr, Ranger, and District 13 Spy . The Doctor can choose someone to “save” during the night; if they choose the same person the Mafia/Psychokiller chose, then that player will escape elimination by the Mafia that night; the doctor's save ability works regardless of how many people tried to kill the target at the same time. The Cop can “investigate” players during the day. The Martyr can switch places with someone who is dying (take the bullet/arrow/axe/knife/etc for them instead); the martyr ability is applied before a doctor save; the martyr ability may be used for lynch or nightkill. The ranger may also also kill players during the night beginning with the third night; The District 13 Spy can save all of the players from the arena after the mafia has been eliminated.
> 
> The Mafia members know who each other are, but no one knows anyone else’s role except me. Each player has received a PM from me with their District assignment and any special instructions.
> 
> There are different win criteria for each player. There can be multiple winners this round, including those who died.
> 
> District 1 - Career District (Mafia) - wins if survives
> District 2 - Career District (Mafia) - wins if survives
> District 3 - Regular District (Town/District 13 Spy) - wins if survives; can have District 13 rescues the townies after mafia eliminated
> District 4 - Career District (Mafia) - wins if survives
> District 5 - Regular District (Town) - wins if survives game or survives to final five
> District 6 - Regular District (Town/Martyr) - wins if survives or uses martyr ability on a regular district player
> District 7 - Regular District (Town) - wins if survives
> District 8 - Regular District (Town) - wins if survives or get nightkilled by career district
> District 9 - Regular District (Town/Doc) - wins if survives or make a rescue
> District 10 - Regular District (Town/Cop) - wins if all career district players are eliminated
> District 11 - Regular District (Town) - wins if survives or get nightkilled by career district
> District 12 - Regular District (Town/Ranger) - wins if survives or nightkills a career district
> 
> 
> Standard EB-mafia game rules apply which means *PMing is allowed!* However, I-the-all-powerful-PANEM-game-master have cameras and microphones everywhere so *I must be be copied on all PMs*. It makes for better television!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please keep all trash talk in the thread and don’t take things too seriously!
> 
> You may use this thread to vote and post about the game. Anyone (playing or not playing, eliminated or not) can use this thread to speculate, discuss, accuse, or otherwise participate in the game; just please make sure to follow regular EB forum guidelines.
> 
> To vote on a person to eliminate, mention me @RBHeadge PE and tell me specifically that 1) you are voting and 2) the username of the person you are voting to eliminate.
> 
> 
> *Please submit your votes by 9:00 PM EST/8:00 PM Central/7:00 PM Mountain/6:00 PM Pacific Time/Whatever Roar and Bly-time* ; I will count votes after that time as being for the next day.
> 
> 
> Your vote only counts if you are playing and not yet eliminated. If there is a tie for most votes, I will pick one of the voted users at random and/or require the tied players to send me 10 rounds of 'rock, paper, scissors'. If there are no votes, I will pick a person at random (i.e. role will not matter) to eliminate; suffice it to say it’s in both groups’ best interest to vote for at least one person.
> 
> Finally, you are not allowed to reveal your role, privately or publicly, after you have been eliminated. You may not post screengrabs of private messages in this thread.
> 
> For reference, the 12 players in this round are:
> 
> @djl PE @DuranDuran PE @SaltySteve PE @NikR_PE @beccabun PE @BlueBlueprint_PE @squaretaper LIT AF PE @Dothracki PE @vhab49_PE @MadamPirate PE @Roarbark @JayKay PE


"*The pyscho-killer can start killing Friday evening."*
qu'est-ce que c'est?

Engage "extreme prejudice" mode!

Also whoah, I know I've missed a few rounds, but are all rounds like this now? There's 1000 roles.


----------



## djl PE

Roarbark said:


> "*The pyscho-killer can start killing Friday evening."*
> qu'est-ce que c'est?


fa fa fa fa fa fa fa fa fa far better run run run run run run run away


----------



## JayKay PE

Roarbark said:


> "*The pyscho-killer can start killing Friday evening."*
> qu'est-ce que c'est?
> 
> Engage "extreme prejudice" mode!
> 
> Also whoah, I know I've missed a few rounds, but are all rounds like this now? There's 1000 roles.


Bork Bork bork, bork bork! Bork bork bork bork, bork…


----------



## JayKay PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> It's five o'clock somewhere.


Wait. You can read clocks when you’re sloshed? I judge my consumption by the angle of the sun. If it’s raining, I’m allowed to drink whenever.

It rained a lot yesterday. And I was by the water.


----------



## JayKay PE

TRIPLE POST HAVE A CAT


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Roarbark said:


> Also whoah, I know I've missed a few rounds, but are all rounds like this now? There's 1000 roles.


No. This is a kind of a first. The last two rounds were a 50:50 T:M split and no-body knew each other. The rules were sort of broken, but we settled into a Nash equilibrium fast.


I've been tinkering with this concept for a few months. Ever since @DuranDuran PE suggested it a a gif-able theme for a round I was going to mod. I knew then that I wanted to do something with a LOT of roles and win conditions to make things fresh.

At the heart of this round, it's still a standard round of mafia. 12 players: 9T, 3M. 1 cop, 1 doc. The add-ons are the PK (which we've played before), and the martyr. The latter shouldn't be too destabilizing as it would still result in a reduction in numbers for the town if used properly.

The extra win conditions could be ignored by most players if they so choose. I added them for flavor and to potentially encourage different behavior than would normally be played. Most of us have settled into the town vs. mafia, protect the doc mentality. But the win conditions may make people change their strategy for something more or less self-serving. 

The biggest change is the addition of the "District 13 spy" role, whose presence in the game effects whether the townies have to kill each other after taking out the mafia.


----------



## JayKay PE

Okay. I screenshot the directions and I kinda re-read. Best win scenario: save district 3 (who is also the district 13 spy) and kill all the mafia, which will then save everyone else. 

@RBHeadge PE you mention a psycho killer? Is that the same as mafia or is it a role I missed? Sorry. I never watched/read hunger games so I don’t know how applicable it is.


----------



## JayKay PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Just to clarify:
> Multiple players can WIN this round, even with constradicotry win conditions. Players can still die and WIN, and at the same time players can survive and WIN.
> 
> Some players (districts) have political agendas that they want to promote and win by promoting those agendas. I.e. getting nightkilled and inciting a rebellion against PANEM.
> 
> Other players just want to see their enemies die first.
> 
> And some players just want to live.
> 
> This victory criteria for each player is in the main post, and occasionally in the PM for that role.


Following up on the multiple wins, because again, I’m finally trying to read and dissect, will you “announce” to the thread if a win criteria is reached? Like if district 12 (the ranger) kills a mafia during the night, will it be announced he next morning?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

JayKay PE said:


> @RBHeadge PE you mention a psycho killer? Is that the same as mafia or is it a role I missed? Sorry. I never watched/read hunger games so I don’t know how applicable it is.


ranger=psychokiller 
they're from District 12

I edited and made the note in the opening post.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

JayKay PE said:


> Okay. I screenshot the directions and I kinda re-read. Best win scenario: save district 3 (who is also the district 13 spy) and kill all the mafia, which will then save everyone else.


Yes, this is correct. This would maximize the number of townie players who would survive and win.



JayKay PE said:


> Following up on the multiple wins, because again, I’m finally trying to read and dissect, will you “announce” to the thread if a win criteria is reached? Like if district 12 (the ranger) kills a mafia during the night, will it be announced he next morning?


I planned on announcing the winners in the final post of the round. I could probably do it for some players as they meet their win conditions. But I'd have to hold off on doing it for some roles as this *could* reveal embargoed information during the game. i.e. saves and nightkills


----------



## JayKay PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> ranger=psychokiller
> they're from District 12
> 
> I edited and made the note in the opening post.


Thank you for the clarification! I was super confused. So ranger can start killing on the third night (I’m assuming Friday/over the long weekend). They’re townie-positive, so we want to give them the opportunity to use their skill if possible (but need to determine other townies before that).

Because I always sus square, especially after that convoluted explaination above, @RBHeadge PE I placeholder vote for @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

JayKay PE said:


> Because I always sus square, especially after that convoluted explaination above, @RBHeadge PE I placeholder vote for @squaretaper LIT AF PE


DUDE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

@RBHeadge PE I vote for @beccabun PE they are one sneaky mofo.


----------



## beccabun PE

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> @RBHeadge PE I vote for @beccabun PE they are one sneaky mofo.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

I did a picker wheel, and spun7 times since it isi the 7th.
duran
djl
doth
becca
nik
salty
square
@RBHeadge PE I vote for @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## RBHeadge PE

DuranDuran PE said:


> Cornucopia for the win!


There will be a cornucopia battle tonight. It will conveniently kill off 12 NPCs each from a different district.

And then someone else will die too, but away from the initial bloodbath. (the lynch)

Current Vote:
@squaretaper LIT AF PE 2 (jk, vhab)
@beccabun PE 1 (square)


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

vhab49_PE said:


> @RBHeadge PE I vote for @squaretaper LIT AF PE


DUDE.


----------



## beccabun PE

Not trying to join a dogpile so early and I still have a bit of a grudge from the last round.... @RBHeadge PE I vote for @djl PE


----------



## DLD PE

vhab49_PE said:


> I did a picker wheel, and spun7 times since it isi the 7th.
> duran
> djl
> doth
> becca
> nik
> salty
> square
> @RBHeadge PE I vote for @squaretaper LIT AF PE


Thank you for not stopping after one spin.


----------



## djl PE

@RBHeadge PE I revenge vote for @beccabun PE


----------



## DLD PE

Hmmm, that didn't come out as clear as I hoped.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

DuranDuran PE said:


> View attachment 23000
> 
> Hmmm, that didn't come out as clear as I hoped.


Nice handwriting!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Current Vote:
@squaretaper LIT AF PE 2 (jk, vhab)
@beccabun PE 2 (square, djl)
@djl PE 1 (becca)


----------



## DLD PE

Current reads:

@SaltySteve PE (lean mafia)
@NikR_PE (lean townie)
@beccabun PE (lean sneaky)
@squaretaper LIT AF PE (DUDE)
@JayKay PE (hasn't read Hunger Games)


----------



## Dothracki PE

@RBHeadge PE I shall cast a random vote for @djl PE because 3 way tie?


----------



## JayKay PE

DuranDuran PE said:


> View attachment 23000
> 
> Hmmm, that didn't come out as clear as I hoped.


This def looks more serial killer than maf, just saying.


----------



## JayKay PE

DuranDuran PE said:


> Current reads:
> 
> @SaltySteve PE (lean mafia)
> @NikR_PE (lean townie)
> @beccabun PE (lean sneaky)
> @squaretaper LIT AF PE (DUDE)
> @JayKay PE (hasn't read Hunger Games)


Because I am illiterate and nobody has caught on that I’m just really good at cut+pasting words in an aesthetic manner.


----------



## JayKay PE

Triple post!!! More bby Odin pictures!!!! To distract from tattoo pain!!


----------



## DLD PE

MadamPirate PE said:


> Nice handwriting!


I used to have nice handwriting in high school/college. It went down the tubes after I felt forced to write fast during lectures. I recently saw some of my old college notes (for some reason my parents kept it in storage and brought them over after "purging") and it looks like a different person wrote them.


----------



## beccabun PE

DuranDuran PE said:


> Current reads:
> 
> @beccabun PE (lean sneaky)


I'll accept that I lean sneaky, especially since I've been mafia so often that I barely remember how to play as non-mafia. Give me a day to remember


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

DuranDuran PE said:


> I used to have nice handwriting in high school/college. It went down the tubes after I felt forced to write fast during lectures. I recently saw some of my old college notes (for some reason my parents kept it in storage and brought them over after "purging") and it looks like a different person wrote them.


The longer/faster I have to write, the worse it gets... It will look like a different person between the beginning and the end when I write!


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Welcome to the 77th Hunger Games!
> 
> There are Regular Districts: 3, 5, 6, 7, 8, 9, 10, 11, 12 (Town) and Career Distrcits: 1, 2, 4 (Mafia) members. Townsfolk are going to try to eliminate the Mafia with extreme prejudice before the Mafia eliminates them.
> 
> The game ends when one of the following criteria is met:
> 
> No mafia remain and the District 3 player is still alive.
> If no mafia remain and the District 3 player is dead then the remaining town will vote to determine surviving player, or it goes to RPS or RNG, or it can be "played out" until two town remains and it goes to RPS.
> The mafia outnumber the town players. The surviving mafia will be determined by the vote of the mafia or RPS.
> 
> 
> *The game will start today, Wednesday July 7. Lynching will be allowed on the first day. Mafia can nightkill the first night. The pyscho-killer can start killing Friday evening.*
> 
> The Mafia members are going to privately tell me who they would like to eliminate during the night. I will reveal to everyone what happened the next morning with some delightful storytelling.
> 
> During the day, everybody (townsfolk and Mafia) will publicly vote for a person to eliminate; I will eliminate the person with the most votes at the end of the day and reveal what their role was.
> 
> In addition to regular townsfolk and members of the Mafia, there are also the town aligned Doctor, Cop, Martyr, Ranger, and District 13 Spy . The Doctor can choose someone to “save” during the night; if they choose the same person the Mafia/Psychokiller chose, then that player will escape elimination by the Mafia that night; the doctor's save ability works regardless of how many people tried to kill the target at the same time. The Cop can “investigate” players during the day. The Martyr can switch places with someone who is dying (take the bullet/arrow/axe/knife/etc for them instead); the martyr ability is applied before a doctor save; the martyr ability may be used for lynch or nightkill. The ranger may also also kill players during the night beginning with the third night; The District 13 Spy can save all of the players from the arena after the mafia has been eliminated.
> 
> edit: ranger=psychokiller (too lazy to go back and make it all consistent)
> 
> The Mafia members know who each other are, but no one knows anyone else’s role except me. Each player has received a PM from me with their District assignment and any special instructions.
> 
> There are different win criteria for each player. There can be multiple winners this round, including those who died.
> 
> District 1 - Career District (Mafia) - wins if survives
> District 2 - Career District (Mafia) - wins if survives
> District 3 - Regular District (Town/District 13 Spy) - wins if survives; can have District 13 rescues the townies after mafia eliminated
> District 4 - Career District (Mafia) - wins if survives
> District 5 - Regular District (Town) - wins if survives game or survives to final five
> District 6 - Regular District (Town/Martyr) - wins if survives or uses martyr ability on a regular district player
> District 7 - Regular District (Town) - wins if survives
> District 8 - Regular District (Town) - wins if survives or get nightkilled by career district
> District 9 - Regular District (Town/Doc) - wins if survives or make a rescue
> District 10 - Regular District (Town/Cop) - wins if all career district players are eliminated
> District 11 - Regular District (Town) - wins if survives or get nightkilled by career district
> District 12 - Regular District (Town/Ranger) - wins if survives or nightkills a career district
> 
> 
> Standard EB-mafia game rules apply which means *PMing is allowed!* However, I-the-all-powerful-PANEM-game-master have cameras and microphones everywhere so *I must be be copied on all PMs*. It makes for better television!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please keep all trash talk in the thread and don’t take things too seriously!
> 
> You may use this thread to vote and post about the game. Anyone (playing or not playing, eliminated or not) can use this thread to speculate, discuss, accuse, or otherwise participate in the game; just please make sure to follow regular EB forum guidelines.
> 
> To vote on a person to eliminate, mention me @RBHeadge PE and tell me specifically that 1) you are voting and 2) the username of the person you are voting to eliminate.
> 
> 
> *Please submit your votes by 9:00 PM EST/8:00 PM Central/7:00 PM Mountain/6:00 PM Pacific Time/Whatever Roar and Bly-time* ; I will count votes after that time as being for the next day.
> 
> 
> Your vote only counts if you are playing and not yet eliminated. If there is a tie for most votes, I will pick one of the voted users at random and/or require the tied players to send me 10 rounds of 'rock, paper, scissors'. If there are no votes, I will pick a person at random (i.e. role will not matter) to eliminate; suffice it to say it’s in both groups’ best interest to vote for at least one person.
> 
> Finally, you are not allowed to reveal your role, privately or publicly, after you have been eliminated. You may not post screengrabs of private messages in this thread.
> 
> For reference, the 12 players in this round are:
> 
> @djl PE @DuranDuran PE @SaltySteve PE @NikR_PE @beccabun PE @BlueBlueprint_PE @squaretaper LIT AF PE @Dothracki PE @vhab49_PE @MadamPirate PE @Roarbark @JayKay PE


I very much regret not playing this round


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

DuranDuran PE said:


> @JayKay PE (hasn't read Hunger Games)


I have also never read or see the Hunger Games


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Current Vote:
@squaretaper LIT AF PE 2 (jk, vhab)
@beccabun PE 2 (square, djl)
@djl PE 2 (becca, doth)


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Programming note:
It's Loki night and I'm going to be a little busy hosting and watching.
I will call time, and ask for RPS if necessary at 9:00 PM. However the story, gif montage, and results much later tonight.


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

Tonight is anniversary dinner night, so I probably won't be back on again. Since we are celebrating 20 years... (yes 20), i spun the randomizer 20 times. High vote wins (or loses - whichever way you want to look at it). 

@RBHeadge PE I vote for @DuranDuran PE because apparently the random wheel picker liked them.


----------



## beccabun PE

BlueBlueprint_PE said:


> Tonight is anniversary dinner night, so I probably won't be back on again. Since we are celebrating 20 years... (yes 20), i spun the randomizer 20 times.


Congrats!!!


----------



## NikR_PE

BlueBlueprint_PE said:


> Tonight is anniversary dinner night, so I probably won't be back on again. Since we are celebrating 20 years... (yes 20), i spun the randomizer 20 times. High vote wins (or loses - whichever way you want to look at it).
> 
> @RBHeadge PE I vote for @DuranDuran PE because apparently the random wheel picker liked them.
> 
> View attachment 23002


Congrats


----------



## RBHeadge PE

@squaretaper LIT AF PE 2 (jk, vhab)
@beccabun PE 2 (square, djl)
@djl PE 2 (becca, doth)
@DuranDuran PE 1 (blue)

@squaretaper LIT AF PE , @beccabun PE , @djl PE : You might as well send me 10 rounds of RPS now, just in case it's needed. 


I'll try to call time at 9PM. But if I miss it, can some one else timestamp 9PM as a placeholder.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Time


----------



## DLD PE

I may have blundered. I'm going to the granary to look for an ally. Hope I find one. I'm worth saving.

If I'm nightkilled, it means the food district is rotten (mafia).


----------



## JayKay PE

I am so confused. But I also drank and ate a ton tonight. So I might just be gassy. Huuuuuuge piece of stuffed salmon (I don’t know what it was stuffed with), and I had a huge bowl of steamed mussels before that. Also had rice pudding and cappuccino.

I need to go back to work. I’m going to die of alcohol poisoning this vacation.


----------



## NikR_PE

DuranDuran PE said:


> I may have blundered. I'm going to the granary to look for an ally. Hope I find one. I'm worth saving.
> 
> If I'm nightkilled, it means the food district is rotten (mafia).


Wth. I thought you said i was townie.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

I'm going through the gifs for the story now. And all the PM threads....

OMFG this may just be my favorite round to mod.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

_Programming note: These initial gifs are just for storytelling and setting the atmosphere. If you get the references great, if not the don't worry about it._








_



















_





















***







> Caesar Erskine: Oh wow, what a way to kick off the 76th hunger games!





> Dr Claudius Zola: Ab-so-fucking-lute-ly! The cornucopia was extra bloody this year with twelve of the twenty-four candidates already dead within minutes.





> Caesar: And all of the districts are still represented! Wow. Let's go back to the highlights, I want to really see the brains hit the walls again!




Most of the surviving tributes have scattered across the arena doing their best to run and hide from the carnage. Only the career pledges from Districts 1, 2, and 4 remain at the cornucopia to hoard for weapons and supplies and set up a defensive barrier.

Meanwhile the other pledges spend the day licking their wounds and taking stock of their situation. Occasionally a few would encounter each other, setting the stage for potential alliances against the slightly older kids who have been bred and trained to kill them.

Elsewhere the remaining pledge from District 10 has begun stalking the other pledges. They spend all day following another pledge around trying to determine their motives. And the pledge from District 9 readies their med kits that was dropped from the sky by our sympathetic(?) viewers. Meanwhile the pledge from District 12 tries to find a bow to use to take out the other kids from a distance. Maybe one of our generous benefactors would be willing to drop one for them?

As the moon rises three pledges accidently come across each other in a clearing. @beccabun PE spots the other two first. She grabs a nearby branch to act as a club. @djl PE and @squaretaper LIT AF PE weren't paying that close of attention to one another and ran right into one another. @beccabun PE uses the confusion as an opportunity to run away (she was the first to send me RPS). Surprised by the other person they each grab for the weapons they grabbed at the cornucopia. @squaretaper LIT AF PE lifts up his axe and begins to swing. But @djl PE was too quick and tossed a dagger into his throat (square did not send RPS). He uses his last breath to gargle "DUDE!" and dies.

@squaretaper LIT AF PE was from 


Spoiler








He was a townie who just wanted to live and be a lumberjack. Because being a lumberjack is okay!













The remaining players are: @djl PE @DuranDuran PE @SaltySteve PE @NikR_PE @beccabun PE @BlueBlueprint_PE @Dothracki PE @vhab49_PE @MadamPirate PE @Roarbark @JayKay PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE

NOOOOOO @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## JayKay PE

Fuck.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Sorry square. I guess that just proves the theory that if you die round 1 you are town, if you make it to round 2, you maf.


----------



## DLD PE

DUDE!


----------



## Dothracki PE

Dudes! Sorry @squaretaper LIT AF PE, at least district 7 wasn't a special district.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

^ @BlueBlueprint_PE 








> Caesar: Oohh that's gotta sting!





Spoiler








Regular townie killed by the mafia during the night.



The remaining players are: @djl PE @DuranDuran PE @SaltySteve PE @NikR_PE @beccabun PE @Dothracki PE @vhab49_PE @MadamPirate PE @Roarbark @JayKay PE


----------



## beccabun PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> ^ @BlueBlueprint_PE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regular townie killed by the mafia during the night.
> 
> 
> 
> The remaining players are: @djl PE @DuranDuran PE @SaltySteve PE @NikR_PE @beccabun PE @Dothracki PE @vhab49_PE @MadamPirate PE @Roarbark @JayKay PE


So technically @BlueBlueprint_PE died, but also won?


----------



## JayKay PE

Lol, I’m on mobile and only like half the gifs are loading, so I was like “HOW IS EVERYONE KNOWING SQUARE’S DISTRICTS? IS THIS BECAUSE I DIDNT WATCH THE MOVIE???” And the I saw the most recent update and now I need to use my computer during gif rounds. 

Fuck. Okay. Gonna have to re-read the rules again and the districts/what makes them win. So district 11 is regular townie, but they technically won, because their leadership wanted them to be killed?

…I feel like I need to read this book because this is wild.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

beccabun PE said:


> So technically @BlueBlueprint_PE died, but also won?


Yes. His gruesome death by the career tributes has inspired District 11 to rebel against the Capitol.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

JayKay PE said:


> …I feel like I need to read this book because this is wild.


It's been a while since I read the books, but they are way more political than the movies. A lot of talk about propaganda, control, and what causes a revolution.

It's not that their leadership wanted them to get killed per se... but that the gruesome death wasn't meaningless. It inspired revolution against the oppressors. District 11 was already a powederkeg, and their death was just the match being lit..


----------



## DLD PE




----------



## djl PE

Sorry about the dagger Square.. I did what I had to do to survive. 

Btw, I lean town on @beccabun PE 

Thats basically the only read I have at the moment. I don't trust death announcement reactions.


----------



## JayKay PE

DuranDuran PE said:


> View attachment 23012


HOW DO YOU KNOW WHAT THE DISTRICTS MEAN? IS THERE A COAL DISTRICT? A SEXY DISTRICT? Would a teen novel have a sexy district? Is there a meat district? For bbq? My dad is watching those videos at 9am and I'm like 'that brisket has great bark' and I am spiraling.


----------



## NikR_PE

JayKay PE said:


> HOW DO YOU KNOW WHAT THE DISTRICTS MEAN? IS THERE A COAL DISTRICT? A SEXY DISTRICT? Would a teen novel have a sexy district? Is there a meat district? For bbq? My dad is watching those videos at 9am and I'm like 'that brisket has great bark' and I am spiraling.


Just double check whether the meat district is actually for bbqs


----------



## RBHeadge PE

JayKay PE said:


> HOW DO YOU KNOW WHAT THE DISTRICTS MEAN? IS THERE A COAL DISTRICT? A SEXY DISTRICT? Would a teen novel have a sexy district? Is there a meat district? For bbq? My dad is watching those videos at 9am and I'm like 'that brisket has great bark' and I am spiraling.











Panem


Panem is a sovereign nuclear state and democratic constitutional republic that was established sometime after a series of ecological disasters and a global conflict brought about the collapse of modern civilization. It is situated in North America, consisting of a federal district, the Capitol...




thehungergames.fandom.com


----------



## DLD PE

JayKay PE said:


> HOW DO YOU KNOW WHAT THE DISTRICTS MEAN? IS THERE A COAL DISTRICT? A SEXY DISTRICT? Would a teen novel have a sexy district? Is there a meat district? For bbq? My dad is watching those videos at 9am and I'm like 'that brisket has great bark' and I am spiraling.


Each district provides resources to "The Capitol" in exchange for protection from the Capitol's army of "Peacekeepers". The resources are listed below, along with location.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

@vhab49_PE you career?


----------



## MadamPirate PE

@Dothracki PE you career?


----------



## MadamPirate PE

@djl PE you career?


----------



## beccabun PE

JayKay PE said:


> HOW DO YOU KNOW WHAT THE DISTRICTS MEAN? IS THERE A COAL DISTRICT? *A SEXY DISTRICT? * Would a teen novel have a sexy district? Is there a meat district? For bbq? My dad is watching those videos at 9am and I'm like 'that brisket has great bark' and I am spiraling.


Dibs on being from the sexy district


----------



## MadamPirate PE

beccabun PE said:


> Dibs on being from the sexy district


... that makes you lean career. *squints* Those careers were always cleaner and sexier than the other districts.


----------



## djl PE

If we're making up districts, I want to be from the nice district


----------



## djl PE

MadamPirate PE said:


> @djl PE you career?


No, you?


----------



## djl PE

TRIPLE!!!! You get my favorite flowers!


----------



## JayKay PE

DuranDuran PE said:


> Each district provides resources to "The Capitol" in exchange for protection from the Capitol's army of "Peacekeepers". The resources are listed below, along with location.
> 
> View attachment 23013


WAIT. IT'S BASED IN THE USA. WHAT.

I need to read this now. I got to get on libby, return all my cheesy romance novels, and start reading YA dystopian books that I'm supposedly 10-years behind on.


----------



## JayKay PE

Also that map enrages me because the districts aren't in order, or I'm not reading it correctly. WHY IS DISTRICT 12 NEXT TO DISTRICT 8 AND 3?!?!?!?


----------



## beccabun PE

MadamPirate PE said:


> ... that makes you lean career. *squints* Those careers were always cleaner and sexier than the other districts.


Oh so you're trying to say that Woody Harrelson isn't sexy????


----------



## DLD PE

JayKay PE said:


> WAIT. IT'S BASED IN THE USA. WHAT.
> 
> I need to read this now. I got to get on libby, return all my cheesy romance novels, and start reading YA dystopian books that I'm supposedly 10-years behind on.


I just finished a Jack Reacher novel. I usually do the libby/library downloads since it's free, but I promised myself I'd splurge and get the Game of Thrones audiobooks as a reward for passing the exam. I haven't done it yet, but maybe I'll download for our road trip next week.


----------



## DLD PE

JayKay PE said:


> Also that map enrages me because the districts aren't in order, or I'm not reading it correctly. WHY IS DISTRICT 12 NEXT TO DISTRICT 8 AND 3?!?!?!?


You're throwing out hints that you're from the "confused" district, except there's no such district.

Day 2 Notes:

1. The doctor/martyr should pay attention to a few clues given out by tributes as to whom to protect. 
2. Hopefully the cop has started a town coalition. I volunteer to be investigated. I'm a townie, but if there's a suspected mafia, investigate them first.
3. I'm looking at yesterday's day votes and nightkill as complete randomness. Not much can be derived here.


----------



## DLD PE

Triple!


----------



## beccabun PE

JayKay PE said:


> WAIT. IT'S BASED IN THE USA. WHAT.
> 
> I need to read this now. I got to get on libby, return all my cheesy romance novels, and start reading YA dystopian books that I'm supposedly 10-years behind on.


I found the audiobook available in my digital library so I'm just going to put that on in the background for work today on 1.2xspeed


----------



## MadamPirate PE

djl PE said:


> No, you?


Nope!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

djl PE said:


> TRIPLE!!!! You get my favorite flowers!
> 
> View attachment 23014


... is it the puppyflower?


----------



## MadamPirate PE

beccabun PE said:


> Oh so you're trying to say that Woody Harrelson isn't sexy????


not particularly, no.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

QUAD


----------



## RBHeadge PE

JayKay PE said:


> WAIT. IT'S BASED IN THE USA.


More or less. It's loosely implied that includes part of Mexico and Canada.


JayKay PE said:


> Also that map enrages me because the districts aren't in order, or I'm not reading it correctly. WHY IS DISTRICT 12 NEXT TO DISTRICT 8 AND 3?!?!?!?


There are other fan made maps with more amorphous boundaries. The borders were never written into canon, so much as implied by generalized geography. It's not really important to the story either. The numbering is based on proximity to the Capitol - and that is important to the story. 

FWIW, the Capitol is strongly implied to be in Colorado (i.e. Denver) given the mountains and fresh water. But IIRC that has more to do with its "resilience" to sea level rise and post-apocalyptic defensibility than any subtle political message.


----------



## djl PE

MadamPirate PE said:


> ... is it the puppyflower?


Lantana!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

MadamPirate PE said:


> @vhab49_PE you career?


No. Those are the maf ones ya?


----------



## MadamPirate PE

vhab49_PE said:


> No. Those are the maf ones ya?


hahah yes

ETA: So you maf?


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

@RBHeadge PE , how does the investigation come back on the special players? Like typically the doc/cop maf all come back as not regular townie, does that also apply to whatever the other special characters are?


----------



## DLD PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> More or less. It's loosely implied that includes part of Mexico and Canada.
> 
> There are other fan made maps with more amorphous boundaries. The borders were never written into canon, so much as implied by generalized geography. It's not really important to the story either. The numbering is based on proximity to the Capitol - and that is important to the story.
> 
> FWIW, the Capitol is strongly implied to be in Colorado (i.e. Denver) given the mountains and fresh water. But IIRC that has more to do with its "resilience" to sea level rise and post-apocalyptic defensibility than any subtle political message.


True. The map I showed previously was based on state borders, which doesn't make sense since the United States ceased to exist long before Panem was established. The map below is probably more accurate, but again, the actual borders aren't as important as the numbering.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

MadamPirate PE said:


> hahah yes
> 
> ETA: So you maf?


No, I just said I am not career. I was just making sure I wasn't saying I
was maf and being too lazy to scroll up and reread.


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

Wow.. leave for dinner and come back NK'd ... Oh well. At least dinner was good and my district has risen up!


----------



## DLD PE

BlueBlueprint_PE said:


> Wow.. leave for dinner and come back NK'd ... Oh well. At least dinner was good and my district has risen up!


Happy Anniversary!


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

DuranDuran PE said:


> Happy Anniversary!


Thank you!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

vhab49_PE said:


> @RBHeadge PE , how does the investigation come back on the special players? Like typically the doc/cop maf all come back as not regular townie, does that also apply to whatever the other special characters are?


This round, the cop learns the district number of the investigative target.

This removes the ambiguity of the investigation and gives a slight advantage to the town.... but it gets balanced by the potential "sole survivor" gameplay toward the end of the round and the selfish "individual win conditions" of many players. 
For instance: if the District 3 player dies then the natural town and mafia alliances may disappear as it becomes a free-for-all.


----------



## Dothracki PE

MadamPirate PE said:


> @Dothracki PE you career?


Far from it in my district.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

BlueBlueprint_PE said:


> Tonight is anniversary dinner night, so I probably won't be back on again. Since we are celebrating 20 years... (yes 20), i spun the randomizer 20 times. High vote wins (or loses - whichever way you want to look at it).
> 
> @RBHeadge PE I vote for @DuranDuran PE because apparently the random wheel picker liked them.
> 
> View attachment 23002


Yay! You old like me. Although we are only at 16 this year.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

DuranDuran PE said:


> DUDE!


I feckin' told y'all.

Wait, I didn't told anything yet. Oops!

Oooo, *settles in for a fun round* Thanks @RBHeadge PE 

Stopetop popcorn, ASSEMBLE!!


----------



## DLD PE

Current Reads:

Likely Townie: @Dothracki PE , @vhab49_PE
Lean Townie: @MadamPirate PE , @NikR_PE
Lean Mafia: @SaltySteve PE , @djl PE

Everyone else neutral or can't read into much based on posts or lack of. And when I say "lean", I mean "very slightly lean", so basically just a hunch based on behavior.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

DuranDuran PE said:


> And when I say "lean", I mean "very slightly lean", so basically just a hunch based on behavior.


This kind of lean?


----------



## djl PE

MadamPirate PE said:


> ... is it the puppyflower?


Oops this went over my head. I don't know about flower for real for real and thought puppyflower was legit


----------



## MadamPirate PE

djl PE said:


> Oops this went over my head. I don't know about flower for real for real and thought puppyflower was legit


I figured it was you showing off your dog lol


----------



## djl PE

Welp sorry @DuranDuran PE
10 spins for 10 of us left.


----------



## DLD PE

djl PE said:


> Welp sorry @DuranDuran PE
> 10 spins for 10 of us left.
> 
> View attachment 23020


That looks photoshopped.


----------



## djl PE

DuranDuran PE said:


> That looks photoshopped.


Is command+shift+4 photoshop? I'm not super tech savvy


----------



## DLD PE

djl PE said:


> Is command+shift+4 photoshop? I'm not super tech savvy


Try Ctrl-Alt-Delete


----------



## MadamPirate PE

DuranDuran PE said:


> Try Ctrl-Alt-Delete


No, Alt+F4


----------



## DLD PE

@djl PE 's randomizer is fake and everyone knows it. A real randomizer would have chosen @NikR_PE at least once, since REAL randomizers hate Nik.


----------



## NikR_PE

DuranDuran PE said:


> @djl PE 's randomizer is fake and everyone knows it. A real randomizer would have chosen @NikR_PE at least once, since REAL randomizers hate Nik.


----------



## DLD PE

@RBHeadge PE I would like to cast a retaliatory vote against @djl PE .


----------



## Roarbark

JayKay PE said:


> HOW DO YOU KNOW WHAT THE DISTRICTS MEAN? IS THERE A COAL DISTRICT? A SEXY DISTRICT? Would a teen novel have a sexy district? Is there a meat district? For bbq? My dad is watching those videos at 9am and I'm like 'that brisket has great bark' and I am spiraling.


The meat packing district is next to the sexy district.


DuranDuran PE said:


> Each district provides resources to "The Capitol" in exchange for protection from the Capitol's army of "Peacekeepers". The resources are listed below, along with location.
> 
> View attachment 23013


Coool figure!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Picker wheel sez....


@RBHeadge PE I vote for @beccabun PE


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Programming note: I have puppy obedience training tonight, so I'll call time around 10:15 eastern

Current vote:
@DuranDuran PE 1 (djl)
@djl PE 1 (duran)
@beccabun PE (MP)


----------



## NikR_PE

@RBHeadge PE i vote for @beccabun PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Programming note: I have puppy obedience training tonight, so I'll call time around 10:15 eastern


I demand puppy action shots.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Current vote:
@DuranDuran PE 1 (djl)
@djl PE 1 (duran)
@beccabun PE 2 (MP,nikr)



MadamPirate PE said:


> I demand puppy action shots.


I'll see what I can do. I'm usually too active during the class to take pics.


----------



## DLD PE




----------



## DoctorWho-PE

@RBHeadge PE My Spidey sense (and the spinner wheel) say @beccabun PE is maf. I vote for @beccabun PE .


----------



## Dothracki PE

@RBHeadge PE I hope I am not making a mistake but I vote for @djl PE


----------



## Roarbark

I don't remember how to play this game.  

Town lean from @DuranDuran PE
No strong feeling on djl / becca....


----------



## Dothracki PE

Roarbark said:


> The meat packing district is next to the sexy district.


I think Meat packing District is next to Chelsea and the West Village?


----------



## beccabun PE

I really feel like the town is making a mistake with this vote. I have a good feeling about everyone on the block. Maybe I’ll regret this, but @RBHeadge PE i vote for @SaltySteve PE. I’m not willing to vote for someone who I think is town, even if that puts me on the chopping block.


----------



## JayKay PE

I think doth is a townie, or a special district, so I’m going to try and tie this up. @RBHeadge PE I vote for @djl PE (because I refuse to believe becca is mafia again, that just seems cruel by the randomized gods).


----------



## beccabun PE

*sits here waiting for a vote change in the next minute*….


----------



## beccabun PE

UGH


----------



## beccabun PE

SORRY BUT @RBHeadge PE i vote for @DuranDuran PE


----------



## DLD PE

@RBHeadge PE i vote for @beccabun PE


----------



## djl PE

@RBHeadge PE i change to @DuranDuran PE


----------



## djl PE

Wait I got confused and panicked bc I thought time was about to get called. Whatever


----------



## djl PE

Triple


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

I was gonna say, it is post 9, right?


----------



## djl PE

vhab49_PE said:


> I was gonna say, it is post 9, right?


He said he was gonna call time around 10:15 eastern


----------



## beccabun PE

djl PE said:


> He said he was gonna call time around 10:15 eastern


Oh shit I hadn’t noticed that! @RBHeadge PE i withdraw my vote for @DuranDuran PE !!!


----------



## djl PE

Someone post a vote count I’m too dumb to count


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

djl PE said:


> Welp sorry @DuranDuran PE
> 10 spins for 10 of us left.
> 
> View attachment 23020


see... the wheel likes @DuranDuran PE !!!


----------



## DLD PE

djl PE said:


> Someone post a vote count I’m too dumb to count


Said the one who was first to solve the riddle.


----------



## djl PE

Looks like everyone is set on @beccabun PE ? I don’t think they are… but then again, I don’t really think @DuranDuran PE is either.. I just random pickered them so 
@RBHeadge PE For the sake of no hard feelings I withdraw my vote for @DuranDuran PE


----------



## DLD PE

djl PE said:


> Someone post a vote count I’m too dumb to count


MiniMe says, "That's like a piece of chicken eating sausage!"


----------



## djl PE

So as it stands now I think it’s
@beccabun PE 4 (nikr, MP, Duran, vhab)
@SaltySteve PE 1 (Becca?? If they withdraw their vote does it revert back to original? Probably safe to clarify)
@djl PE 2 (doth, jk)
I think


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

Even though I got dedded  from eating the food last night…. Totally worth it.


----------



## beccabun PE

I mean I guess okay yeah @RBHeadge PE i vote for @SaltySteve PE even though it might not matter


----------



## NikR_PE

BlueBlueprint_PE said:


> Even though I got dedded  from eating the food last night…. Totally worth it. View attachment 23033


Fanceee


----------



## DLD PE

BlueBlueprint_PE said:


> Even though I got dedded  from eating the food last night…. Totally worth it. View attachment 23033


Looks fantastic!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Time


----------



## beccabun PE

Aw fuck

Well, quoth the @squaretaper LIT AF PE….

“DUDE!”


----------



## JayKay PE

Wait. It’s already past 10pm? Time is really having no meaning. I’m only just eating dinner right now.


----------



## DLD PE

JayKay PE said:


> Wait. It’s already past 10pm? Time is really having no meaning. I’m only just eating dinner right now.


Me too...vicariously....through @BlueBlueprint_PE .


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Current vote:
@djl PE 2 (doth, jk)
@beccabun PE 4 (MP, nikr, vhab, duran)
@SaltySteve PE 1 (becca)


Anyway it's late and I'm still not back on EDT so I'll post the results now and do the write up in the morning.

@beccabun PE was 


Spoiler









She was mafia.


----------



## NikR_PE

Woohoo


----------



## JayKay PE

Woah. Becca was mafia again? Is this now one of the standard rules, becca is always mafia and vhab is always the cop?


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

NikR_PE said:


> Fanceee


Well you know… 20 years deserves something a bit more than Applebee’s .


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

JayKay PE said:


> Woah. Becca was mafia again? Is this now one of the standard rules, becca is always mafia and vhab is always the cop?


Except I was more often the Dr.


----------



## JayKay PE

vhab49_PE said:


> Except I was more often the Dr.


But you never lie!!!


----------



## NikR_PE

vhab49_PE said:


> Except I was more often the Dr.


As the profile image suggests


----------



## djl PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Current vote:
> @djl PE 2 (doth, jk)
> @beccabun PE 4 (MP, nikr, vhab, duran)
> @SaltySteve PE 1 (becca)
> 
> 
> Anyway it's late and I'm still not back on EDT so I'll post the results now and do the write up in the morning.
> 
> @beccabun PE was
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She was mafia.


Becca is a sneaky mofo


----------



## SaltySteve PE

DuranDuran PE said:


> Current Reads:
> 
> Likely Townie: @Dothracki PE , @vhab49_PE
> Lean Townie: @MadamPirate PE , @NikR_PE
> Lean Mafia: @SaltySteve PE , @djl PE
> 
> Everyone else neutral or can't read into much based on posts or lack of. And when I say "lean", I mean "very slightly lean", so basically just a hunch based on behavior.


How am I leaning mafia?!?!?! I legit haven't said anything besides asking a couple people what their district was.


----------



## SaltySteve PE

I took the day off to go diving yesterday and just skimmed through the last bunch of pages to catch up.

I'm district 12 and my win scenario is that I either kill a mafia or survive. My first night kill is tonight and I'm truly surprised I made it this long without getting lynched or night killed.

Doc, please save me from the career night kill tonight and I'll let the town pick my night kill. Theres no mafia doc this round so they shouldn't be able to stop it and that will prove my district.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

okay, there are way less hunger games death gifs than I was expecting. I thought I would have dozens to choose from. It turns out that that isn't the case, especially since I need to save a few scenes for later in the game.

It will take me a bit longer to come out with the write ups this morning.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

^ @beccabun PE 

@beccabun PE was killed by an acid fog. The arena itself claims its first victim. She was from district 1. She was mafia.

***

Later that evening @MadamPirate PE began stalking her next investigative target. But she got a little too close to the career camp and was captured. It was a quick death.





@MadamPirate PE was from 


Spoiler








She was the cop.



The remaining players are: @djl PE @DuranDuran PE @SaltySteve PE @NikR_PE @Dothracki PE @vhab49_PE @Roarbark @JayKay PE


----------



## RBHeadge PE

If any of the remaining players have a request for your death gif, please send it to me. There is a dearth of killing gifs from these movies.


----------



## DLD PE

SaltySteve PE said:


> How am I leaning mafia?!?!?! I legit haven't said anything besides asking a couple people what their district was.


Re-read my quote:

"I mean "very slightly lean", so basically just a hunch based on behavior."

And really, it was just from you asking 3 people which district they were from, without offering anything about yourself.


----------



## SaltySteve PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> The game ends when one of the following criteria is met:
> 
> No mafia remain and the District 3 player is still alive.
> If no mafia remain and the District 3 player is dead then the remaining town will vote to determine surviving player, or it goes to RPS or RNG, or it can be "played out" until two town remains and it goes to RPS.
> The mafia outnumber the town players. The surviving mafia will be determined by the vote of the mafia or RPS.


So there is one mafia left right?

District 3 looks like it's still in play so we could all win this if we can find that last mafia member.


----------



## JayKay PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> If any of the remaining players have a request for your death gif, please send it to me. There is a dearth of killing gifs from these movies.


JK, from the Confused district 42 is trying their best, let's watch and see how it's going...


----------



## djl PE

Well let me get ahead of this- I am town. I know my defense of becca makes me look sketchy but
1. It would be dumb for me to stick my neck out so obviously if I was mafia and obviously would have know she was mafia too.
2. I guessed she was town using this logic drawing from the first lynching (which I sent to her and offered alliance- bad idea):
"As the moon rises three pledges accidentally come across each other _in a clearing._ @beccabun PE spots the other two first. She grabs a _nearby branch to act as a club._ @djl PE and @squaretaper LIT AF PE weren't paying that close of attention to one another and ran right into one another. @beccabun PE uses the confusion as an opportunity to run away (she was the first to send me RPS). Surprised by the other person they each grab for the weapons they grabbed _at the cornucopia_."
The phrases highlighted all point to my central idea: *None of us were at the cornucopia, *therefore none of us are career tributes. This checks with blue being a regular townie.
-
@RBHeadge PE told me that this storytelling was not indicative of roles but I thought I might have caught him slipping so went on that hunch. Haven’t known him long but I think I should have known better anyways haha.

Anyways, I know this has the potential to make me look sketch- I was going to volunteer to be investigated but maf got lucky and got our cop RIP @MadamPirate PE . Please trust me, there’s not much else I can say beyond this. I’m open to questions.


----------



## djl PE

SaltySteve PE said:


> So there is one mafia left right?
> 
> District 3 looks like it's still in play so we could all win this if we can find that last mafia member.


2 mafs left


----------



## djl PE

triple


----------



## DLD PE




----------



## JayKay PE

Okay. I re-read some stuff. Duran was accusing Nik of being a mafia/career on page 1405 if Duran was night killed. If Nik was career, wouldn't they avoid killing Duran that night to keep their role secret (plus it wouldn't it be dumb) and wouldn't the career try to kill Duran to make it seem like Nik was evil. In my convoluted thinking, career can't kill career (I think, that's the usual rule), so I am leaving slightly career for Duran right now (especially since they've been voted for and squirmed out numerous times) and Nik slightly normal tribute.

DJL is kinda leaning more towards career just because of that giant explanation. Sus.


----------



## JayKay PE

SaltySteve PE said:


> I took the day off to go diving yesterday and just skimmed through the last bunch of pages to catch up.
> 
> I'm district 12 and my win scenario is that I either kill a mafia or survive. My first night kill is tonight and I'm truly surprised I made it this long without getting lynched or night killed.
> 
> Doc, please save me from the career night kill tonight and I'll let the town pick my night kill. Theres no mafia doc this round so they shouldn't be able to stop it and that will prove my district.


...I thought the Ranger came into play Friday night, not Monday (the third day of play and we started on Wednesday).


----------



## JayKay PE

TRRRRRRRRRRRRIPLE POST


----------



## djl PE

JayKay PE said:


> Okay. I re-read some stuff. Duran was accusing Nik of being a mafia/career on page 1405 if Duran was night killed. If Nik was career, wouldn't they avoid killing Duran that night to keep their role secret (plus it wouldn't it be dumb) and wouldn't the career try to kill Duran to make it seem like Nik was evil. In my convoluted thinking, career can't kill career (I think, that's the usual rule), so I am leaving slightly career for Duran right now (especially since they've been voted for and squirmed out numerous times) and Nik slightly normal tribute.
> 
> DJL is kinda leaning more towards career just because of that giant explanation. Sus.


 I'm not career.
Hence the explanation. @JayKay PE ALWAYS susses me


----------



## JayKay PE

As an aside, last day of food. Breakfast: ECSP on a roll with hash browns. I am in ecstasy and sad I am leaving tomorrow to go back to land-locked state with no egg sammies.


----------



## djl PE

JayKay PE said:


> ...I thought the Ranger came into play Friday night, not Monday (the third day of play and we started on Wednesday).


That's what they're saying


----------



## JayKay PE

djl PE said:


> That's what they're saying


No. Salty is saying if they are saved by the doctor tonight they'll let the tributes 'pick' who they kill tonight, their first kill, but first kill would have been announced this morning.

Sus.


----------



## Dothracki PE

JayKay PE said:


> As an aside, last day of food. Breakfast: ECSP on a roll with hash browns. I am in ecstasy and sad I am leaving tomorrow to go back to land-locked state with no egg sammies.


Where is the pork roll?


----------



## djl PE

JayKay PE said:


> No. Salty is saying if they are saved by the doctor tonight they'll let the tributes 'pick' who they kill tonight, their first kill, but first kill would have been announced this morning.


This is how I understand it... They have their first opportunity to NK tonight. They are asking for the doc to save them tonight so that they can successfully pull off their NK before they get NK'd themselves. It is Friday, the third day, so their first kill should be tonight, and should be announced tomorrow morning. 
Am I completely off base? 
So basically @SaltySteve PE is asking us to cast votes to him as well as @RBHeadge PE ?


----------



## SaltySteve PE

JayKay PE said:


> ...I thought the Ranger came into play Friday night, not Monday (the third day of play and we started on Wednesday).


Today is friday. So my first night kill is tonight.


----------



## SaltySteve PE

djl PE said:


> This is how I understand it... They have their first opportunity to NK tonight. They are asking for the doc to save them tonight so that they can successfully pull off their NK before they get NK'd themselves. It is Friday, the third day, so their first kill should be tonight, and should be announced tomorrow morning.
> Am I completely off base?
> So basically @SaltySteve PE is asking us to cast votes to him as well as @RBHeadge PE ?


Thats correct. I'm going to take votes for who I night kill as proof of my alignment.


----------



## djl PE

JayKay PE said:


> I am leaning slightly career for Duran right now


I am too actually, based on how @beccabun PE acted towards the end- "sorry @DuranDuran PE but I'm voting you" and whatever.


----------



## DLD PE

djl PE said:


> I am too actually, based on how @beccabun PE acted towards the end- "sorry @DuranDuran PE but I'm voting you" and whatever.


I'm a confirmed townie and I voted for @beccabun PE, who is confirmed mafia.


----------



## JayKay PE

OH MY GOD> I'M AN IDIOT AND FOR SOME REASON THOUGHT IT WAS MONDAY. PLEASE IGNORE ME. I'M SO SORRY SALTY. YOU'RE GOOD.


----------



## JayKay PE

Dothracki PE said:


> Where is the pork roll?


I'm allergic to pork, so no pork roll. Only delightful crispy potato has browns and super springy kaiser roll with sooooo many poppy seeds. The only thing better would be if it was corned beef hash.


----------



## djl PE

JayKay PE said:


> OH MY GOD> I'M AN IDIOT AND FOR SOME REASON THOUGHT IT WAS MONDAY. PLEASE IGNORE ME. I'M SO SORRY SALTY. YOU'RE GOOD.


So does your vacation really end today?


----------



## JayKay PE

SaltySteve PE said:


> Today is friday. So my first night kill is tonight.


*me not realizing today is Friday and not Monday*


----------



## djl PE

DuranDuran PE said:


> I'm a confirmed townie and I voted for @beccabun PE, who is confirmed mafia.


how are you confirmed townie? Did I miss a MP post?


----------



## JayKay PE

djl PE said:


> So does your vacation really end today?


My vacation does not end today, I still have to drive home, but I've been working on my work laptop and I think my brain automatically went from laptop = doing work = vacation over = Monday.


----------



## djl PE

djl PE said:


> how are you confirmed townie? Did I miss a MP post?


@DuranDuran PE also, you voted for me (townie) initially, and switched to becca after it was already decided


----------



## SaltySteve PE

DuranDuran PE said:


> I'm a confirmed townie


Sus


----------



## SaltySteve PE

@RBHeadge PE I vote for @DuranDuran PE unless they can explain how they are "confirmed townie"


----------



## DLD PE

SaltySteve PE said:


> @RBHeadge PE I vote for @DuranDuran PE unless they can explain how they are "confirmed townie"


1. You were not part of the confirmed townie group, so you wouldn't have known about my status publicly. 
2. I voted for a confirmed mafia last night, and my vote made it 4-3 Becca vs DJL. When I voted for Becca last night, there was still an hour and 15 mins left for anyone to vote and tie things up, so Becca's fate had not yet been decided.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

djl PE said:


> how are you confirmed townie? Did I miss a MP post?


I'm not allowed to reveal my knowledge after my death.


----------



## SaltySteve PE

SaltySteve PE said:


> @RBHeadge PE I vote for @DuranDuran PE unless they can explain how they are "confirmed townie"


@RBHeadge PE I retract my vote for @DuranDuran PE


----------



## Dothracki PE

JayKay PE said:


> I'm allergic to pork, so no pork roll. Only delightful crispy potato has browns and super springy kaiser roll with sooooo many poppy seeds. The only thing better would be if it was corned beef hash.


Crap. How could I forget... Maybe I should create a startup that makes turkey pork roll.


----------



## djl PE

DuranDuran PE said:


> 1. You were not part of the confirmed townie group, so you wouldn't have known about my status publicly.
> 2. I voted for a confirmed mafia last night, and my vote made it 4-3 Becca vs DJL. When I voted for Becca last night, there was still an hour and 15 mins left for anyone to vote and tie things up, so Becca's fate had not yet been decided.


Cool, works for me townie!


----------



## DLD PE




----------



## djl PE

djl PE said:


> I am too actually, based on how @beccabun PE acted towards the end- "sorry @DuranDuran PE but I'm voting you" and whatever.


This wasn’t a vote from me btw- I was quoting becca’s vote. I haven’t voted today!


----------



## DLD PE

djl PE said:


> This wasn’t a vote from me btw- I was quoting becca’s vote. I haven’t voted today!


My bad! Thanks for pointing that out.

Edit: With one vote and one withdrawal, there are currently no votes.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

*To be clear:*
The ranger (aka psyckokiller) is allowed to use their nightkill ability starting tonight. They do not have to use their ability. Nor do the other roles have to use their ability either.
*
Programming note:
We will pause the game over the weekend.* *The vote tonight will still happen.* I am hosting a Black Widow showing so *I will call TIME tonight at 10:15PM eastern*. The doctor, martyr, mafia, and psychokiller have until 7AM eastern Monday morning to lock in their choices. The career/mafia and ranger/psychokiller nightkills will still happen "overnight tonight" but the results will be announced Monday morning. 

*Current votes:*
none


----------



## RBHeadge PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> There are different win criteria for each player. There can be multiple winners this round, including those who died.
> 
> District 1 - Career District (Mafia) - wins if survives
> District 2 - Career District (Mafia) - wins if survives
> District 3 - Regular District (Town/District 13 Spy) - wins if survives; can have District 13 rescues the townies after mafia eliminated
> District 4 - Career District (Mafia) - wins if survives
> District 5 - Regular District (Town) - wins if survives game or survives to final five
> District 6 - Regular District (Town/Martyr) - wins if survives or uses martyr ability on a regular district player
> District 7 - Regular District (Town) - wins if survives
> District 8 - Regular District (Town) - wins if survives or get nightkilled by career district
> District 9 - Regular District (Town/Doc) - wins if survives or make a rescue
> District 10 - Regular District (Town/Cop) - wins if all career district players are eliminated
> District 11 - Regular District (Town) - wins if survives or get nightkilled by career district
> District 12 - Regular District (Town/Ranger) - wins if survives or nightkills a career district
> 
> 
> Standard EB-mafia game rules apply which means *PMing is allowed!* However, I-the-all-powerful-PANEM-game-master have cameras and microphones everywhere so *I must be be copied on all PMs*. It makes for better television!


A courtesy reminder for our adoring fans and viewers.


----------



## DLD PE

@RBHeadge PE thanks for modding! This has been a fun round so far! 

To all: I will be going out of town starting tomorrow morning, so I will only be able to vote via my phone and I won't be able to update the voting spreadsheet after tonight. If any of you want to volunteer to take over the spreadsheet while I'm out, please PM me.


----------



## SaltySteve PE

WHATS TO STOP EVERONE FROM ANNOUNCING THEIR DISTRICT AND WE LYNCH THE TWO THAT WONT ANNOUNCE?

Sorry that's all in caps. I'm working in AutoCAD and had it all typed out before I realized.


----------



## SaltySteve PE

Scenario A - We all announce, two mafia refuse. We lynch them both tonight. We win.
Scenario B - We all announce, Two lie. We've narrowed it down to 4. We lynch two people. They kill the doctor or me. we still win.


----------



## djl PE

SaltySteve PE said:


> Scenario A - We all announce, two mafia refuse. We lynch them both tonight. We win.
> Scenario B - We all announce, Two lie. We've narrowed it down to 4. We lynch two people. They kill the doctor or me. we still win.


By George he's cracked it


----------



## DLD PE

I'm in! Is everyone ready to announce their district? I have PM'd several people in the last 2 days, so I can verify any inconsistencies.


----------



## djl PE

DuranDuran PE said:


> I'm in! Is everyone ready to announce their district? I have PM'd several people in the last 2 days, so I can verify any inconsistencies.


I'm down.

@all I am district 5


----------



## SaltySteve PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> I am hosting a Black Widow showing


I've been watching al the Marvel movies in order of release (Except the new loki show). It's been fun. I didn't get to see all of them when they came out so there's been some gaps filled in by watching them all. I'm going to wait to watch Black Widow at the end. I'm up to Infinity War now.


----------



## SaltySteve PE

#District12


----------



## DLD PE

District 3 (13 Spy). It was decided the doc should protect me instead of the cop last night, since if all the mafia get killed and I'm still alive, the entire town wins. Hindsight is 20/20, so bad choice. I guess we didn't think the cop would get outed so fast. Anyway, hope District 6 (Martyr) sees this!


----------



## DLD PE




----------



## DLD PE

Ok, after a quick glance, I'm pretty confident I know who the remaining mafia are. I'll wait to see who else responds....


----------



## SaltySteve PE

DuranDuran PE said:


> District 3 (13 Spy). It was decided the doc should protect me instead of the cop last night, since if all the mafia get killed and I'm still alive, the entire town wins. Hindsight is 20/20, so bad choice. I guess we didn't think the cop would get outed so fast. Anyway, hope District 6 (Martyr) sees this!


Now I'm real glad that I retracted my vote for you today.


----------



## DLD PE

Someone just PM'd me with their district. I told them to hold off for a bit so we might trap someone into a lie. So far I see no conflicts.


----------



## DLD PE

@RBHeadge PE I vote for @JayKay PE for the time being.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

I'm entertained that my demise started a coup.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

MadamPirate PE said:


> I'm entertained that my demise started a coup.


TIL MP is Franz Ferdinand.


----------



## SaltySteve PE

DuranDuran PE said:


> @RBHeadge PE I vote for @JayKay PE for the time being.


@RBHeadge PE I vote for @JayKay PE


----------



## djl PE

SaltySteve PE said:


> @RBHeadge PE I vote for @JayKay PE


@RBHeadge PE I vote for @JayKay PE


----------



## RBHeadge PE

MadamPirate PE said:


> I'm entertained that my demise started a coup.


----------



## NikR_PE

@RBHeadge PE i vote for @JayKay PE


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Current Tally
@JayKay PE 4 (duran, salty, djl, nikr)


----------



## SaltySteve PE

I need to watch the hunger games from start to finish. Thats another series of movies I'm not sure I watched all of.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

RBHeadge PE said:


>


Oooh, I'm Rue!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

MadamPirate PE said:


> Oooh, I'm Rue!


In this case: yes.

I was going to use some of the Rue gifs for either District 5 (martyr) or District 11 (actual). It would depend on who died first and if the martyr ability was used.


----------



## Dothracki PE

MadamPirate PE said:


> Oooh, I'm Rue!


Figuratively speaking, but one district off.


----------



## djl PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> In this case: yes.
> 
> I was going to use some of the Rue gifs for either District 6 (martyr) or District 11 (actual). It would depend on who died first and if the martyr ability was used.


FIFY


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Dothracki PE said:


> Figuratively speaking, but one district off.


For purposes of this game!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

> Our cameras have picked up some great intreuge happening between the pledges. lets out out to the streets of the Capitol and the districts for a live look at how our audience is reacting;


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Don't read into the above for clues. It's a joke on how I'm reacting while reading all of the PMs.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

djl PE said:


> FIFY


oops. thanks.


----------



## DLD PE

Glad we're providing the Head Gamemaker with infotainment.


----------



## DLD PE

Ok I change my mind...I choose drowning in a giant tub of popcorn in the event of my death


----------



## DLD PE

Ok, here goes:

I've received a few PMs, and none are conflicting. Here's how I see it. I have not heard from Roar (except he's on the West coast so that's not surprising) or JayKay as far as districts go. All others have declared their districts.


----------



## DLD PE

So the above post is based on information I've received publicly and privately. We can lynch JayKay tonight and the ranger can nightkill Roar for the win. In case something happens and we've been thrown off, the doctor can protect me and the martyr can protect the doctor. Anyone feel free to suggest otherwise.


----------



## Dothracki PE

@RBHeadge PE I vote for @JayKay PE


----------



## SaltySteve PE

@RBHeadge PE I vote to nightkill @Roarbark as ranger.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

@RBHeadge PE I vote for @JayKay PE


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

This is SO much fun to read.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Also I never cared about watching the Hunger Games until now


----------



## DLD PE




----------



## RBHeadge PE

Current vote:
@JayKay PE - 6 (dogpile)


----------



## Roarbark

@RBHeadge PE I vote to burn the Capitol to the ground.


----------



## beccabun PE

@RBHeadge PE i ghost vote for @RBHeadge PE because this whole round smells…






Fishy.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Time!

Finale will be posted on Monday morning.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Sorry for not checking, all. Will try to play the next one.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Throw back to a couple rounds ago...


----------



## SaltySteve PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> *Finale* will be posted on Monday morning.



That tells me everything I need to know!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

I'll have it up by 10AM


----------



## RBHeadge PE

I'm getting piled on a work this morning and don't have time to put together the gif story. I'll try to do that later in the day. In the meantime, here's the raw resutls.

@JayKay PE was lycnhed by the town. She was mafia.
There was no mafia nightkill.
@Roarbark was nightkilled by the psychokiller. He was mafia.
After the capitol goons were killed, the spy called in a rescue from district 13. The remaining townies escaped the arena with their lives.


District 1 (mafia): @beccabun PE 
District 2 (mafia): @JayKay PE 
District 3 (D13 spy): @DuranDuran PE 
District 4 (mafia): @Roarbark 
District 5: @djl PE 
District 6 (martyr): @vhab49_PE 
District 7: @squaretaper LIT AF PE 
District 8: @Dothracki PE 
District 9 (doc): @NikR_PE 
District 10 (cop): @MadamPirate PE 
District 11: @BlueBlueprint_PE 
District 12 (PK): @SaltySteve PE 

Winners: @DuranDuran PE , @djl PE. @vhab49_PE, @BlueBlueprint_PE. @SaltySteve PE, @Dothracki PE, @NikR_PE, @MadamPirate PE


----------



## SaltySteve PE




----------



## MadamPirate PE

SaltySteve PE said:


> View attachment 23065


I also think we broke RB's game lol


----------



## Dothracki PE

MadamPirate PE said:


> I also think we broke RB's game lol


I agree. I think the 50/50 totally blind version of mafia broke the games moving forward.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

MadamPirate PE said:


> I also think we broke RB's game lol


Sorta. I've write up some lessons learned later. The short version is that I shouldn't have assigned individual numbers to each role, and there were too many special characters.

I'd like to try to run a HG themed round again. But I'll need to make some improvements


----------



## SaltySteve PE

Dothracki PE said:


> I agree. I think the 50/50 totally blind version of mafia broke the games moving forward.


Lets bring back the town drunk


----------



## DLD PE

Good game all! Thanks for modding/writing @RBHeadge PE. I look forward to another HG theme.


----------



## SaltySteve PE

Had my first PTSD (Post Test Stress Dream) last night. I dreamt that I was sitting for the PE with some random chick and my brother. The chick finished and just sat there crying cause she failed. My brother failed. For some reason you got instant results. Time was almost up and my iPad started acting up and I couldn't get back to the exam tab to answer the last 30 questions. I just kept pleading with the guy giving the exam to give me 30 seconds so I could just randomly answer the remaining questions.

So weird.


----------



## NikR_PE

SaltySteve PE said:


> Had my first PTSD (Post Test Stress Dream) last night. I dreamt that I was sitting for the PE with some random chick and my brother. The chick finished and just sat there crying cause she failed. My brother failed. For some reason you got instant results. Time was almost up and my iPad started acting up and I couldn't get back to the exam tab to answer the last 30 questions. I just kept pleading with the guy giving the exam to give me 30 seconds so I could just randomly answer the remaining questions.
> 
> So weird.


That was not a dream. That's what happened to you in a parallel universe.


----------



## DLD PE

I've already had 2 dreams....one where I was supposed to take the exam within the next couple of days, the other where a new "law" came out requiring engineers to take the exam every year to maintain their license.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

DuranDuran PE said:


> I've already had 2 dreams....one where I was supposed to take the exam within the next couple of days, the other where a new "law" came out requiring engineers to take the exam every year to maintain their license.


Aww hell no.


----------



## djl PE

DuranDuran PE said:


> I've already had 2 dreams....one where I was supposed to take the exam within the next couple of days, the other where a new "law" came out requiring engineers to take the exam every year to maintain their license.


I would soon be "former PE"


----------



## NikR_PE

DuranDuran PE said:


> equiring engineers to take the exam every year to maintain their license


Don't give ideas to state boards for new revenue streams


----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ

Hello ...... How is everyone doing  I am waiting for my license please don't tell me about these dirty dreams


----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ

Also I just came back from Alaska so I have been having breezy cold dreams only...which might get influenced and transform to cold examination hall environment in no time.......


----------



## RBHeadge PE

DuranDuran PE said:


> I've already had 2 dreams....one where I was supposed to take the exam within the next couple of days, the other where a new "law" came out requiring engineers to take the exam every year to maintain their license.


----------



## SaltySteve PE

NikR_PE said:


> That was not a dream. That's what happened to you in a parallel universe.


Sucks for that guy....


----------



## SaltySteve PE

DuranDuran PE said:


> I've already had 2 dreams....one where I was supposed to take the exam within the next couple of days, the other where a new "law" came out requiring engineers to take the exam every year to maintain their license.


Can you imagine being a PE one year but then not the next cause you didn't pass the yearly exam.... Like hold on clients I have to retest.


----------



## SaltySteve PE

harshaPEAZ said:


> Hello ...... How is everyone doing  I am waiting for my license please don't tell me about these dirty dreams



What are you going to change your name to when you get it? I vote HarshaPEaz_AF


----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ

SaltySteve PE said:


> What are you going to change your name to when you get it? I vote HarshaPEaz_AF


Suggestions are welcome I haven't put much thought yet... this year has been so busy... I am glad there is no studying involved along with it.... Literally sit 10-12 hours per day... we are short staffed at this point ... but Board came back saying they lost one of my Certificates of experience in mail today.... so today has been great.... doesn't look like I am getting a license soon... another guy from my office received his.... I am just impatient lol


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

SaltySteve PE said:


> Can you imagine being a PE one year but then not the next cause you didn't pass the yearly exam.... Like hold on clients I have to retest.


My doctor family members are jealous. They have to retake their Boards exam every 10 years.

I think the idea is that it forces you to know about advancements in the field.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

djl PE said:


> I would soon be "former PE"


Ditto. I'm hyper confident that if I took the exam tomorrow with no prep that I would fail.



jean15paul_PE said:


> My doctor family members are jealous. They have to retake their Boards exam every 10 years.
> 
> I think the idea is that it forces you to know about advancements in the field.


The pass rate for the medical exams are much higher than ours. The liability for doctors is also significantly higher too.


----------



## txjennah PE

SaltySteve PE said:


> Can you imagine being a PE one year but then not the next cause you didn't pass the yearly exam.... Like hold on clients I have to retest.


I think I'd be like, time to move to Arizona and work with turquoise.


----------



## djl PE

Ya boi is officially a Professional Engineer in the state of Alabama!!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

txjennah PE said:


> I think I'd be like, time to move to Arizona and work with turquoise.


I'd be opening a tiki bar.


----------



## SaltySteve PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> I'd be opening a tiki bar.


I'd be going to a tiki bar....


----------



## JayKay PE

Huh. If I had to give up my PE because I didn't pass my PE exam again, career-wise I'd probably still do project management? because unfortunately that's what I'm good at. Maybe I'd fall back on being an executive assistant or back into banking.

...I don't want to seriously go back into banking again. I can only do mortgages so much.


----------



## leggo PE

This is a fun game. If I had to retake PE exams to keep up my license, I’d either be a sports caster or run some biking and baking cafe with Mr. leggo.


----------



## NikR_PE

Luckily for me i can continue doing what i do because i don't stamp shit. But i imagine the salaries of P.E.'s would be higher due to lack of supply.


----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ

Yooooooooooo I am a PE bro hahaha ... got my license number time to stamp people's head! lol


----------



## SaltySteve PE

I really don't like the way the new format posts gifs


----------



## txjennah PE

Haha, I was making a Rick and Morty reference with my initial post. I weren't an engineer, I think I'd be a writer.


----------



## DLD PE

When I took my first self-timed PE practice exam at the library back in 2018, I quit halfway and thought about becoming a truck driver.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Fuck that. I'd pass that shit every year!


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

But if I weren't an engineer I'd probably want to be a high school physics teacher. I enjoy teaching; inspire young minds; lots of hands on experiments.

... interestingly both of my parents were educators and none of their 4 kids went into teaching. Maybe I should pick up the legacy. ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## djl PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> But if I weren't an engineer I'd probably want to be a high school physics teacher. I enjoy teaching; inspire young minds; lots of hands on experiments.
> 
> ... interestingly both of my parents were educators and none of their 4 kids went into teaching. Maybe I should pickup the legacy. ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


I'm with you, I think I would really enjoy teaching, I think I would most enjoy physics or math (surprise)
I would love to coach basketball too.


----------



## SaltySteve PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> But if I weren't an engineer I'd probably want to be a high school physics teacher. I enjoy teaching; inspire young minds; lots of hands on experiments.
> 
> ... interestingly both of my parents were educators and none of their 4 kids went into teaching. Maybe I should pick up the legacy. ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


My retirement plan is to teach at a community college. Seems low stress and fun.


----------



## txjennah PE

My husband is a prof. Loves teaching. But grading?


----------



## NikR_PE

txjennah PE said:


> But grading?


Thats what TA's are for


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Hi guys.

If I weren't licensed anymore, I'm not sure if my role at my company would change too much at this point...but assuming it did, I would probably just go back to software development. No license needed for that anyway.


----------



## SaltySteve PE

txjennah PE said:


> My husband is a prof. Loves teaching. But grading?


What does he teach? I feel like if I taught Calculus or something math related that the grading would be pretty easy.

I had a teacher in community college that taught some of my upper level math classes and he was really cool. He really left an impression on me and that's ultimately why it's my retirement plan.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

jean15paul_PE said:


> But if I weren't an engineer I'd probably want to be a high school physics teacher. I enjoy teaching; inspire young minds; lots of hands on experiments.
> 
> ... interestingly both of my parents were educators and none of their 4 kids went into teaching. Maybe I should pick up the legacy. ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


Dude, I would take a physics class from you.


----------



## txjennah PE

NikR_PE said:


> Thats what TA's are for


He teaches at a small school, no TAs


----------



## txjennah PE

SaltySteve PE said:


> What does he teach? I feel like if I taught Calculus or something math related that the grading would be pretty easy.
> 
> I had a teacher in community college that taught some of my upper level math classes and he was really cool. He really left an impression on me and that's ultimately why it's my retirement plan.


He teaches biochem and chemistry. And that's awesome to hear that your teacher left such an impression


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Yeah. My high school physics teacher left a huge impression on me too. I almost majored in physics because of him.

But honestly I think I'd need to teach in an advanced/gifted setting. I don't know if I'm good enough to make it make sense to... less intelligent students


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> I'd need to teach in an advanced/gifted setting. I don't know if I'm good enough to make it make sense to... less intelligent students


I get it. But, this phenomenon is honestly why I was made to feel dumb enough to not want to major in science/engineering the first time around. If teacher thinks you're stupid, you believe them.

Gosh, if I couldn't maintain my PE...I think I would go be a UN interpreter or open a bicycle shop/brewery/cafe or maybe write some garbage with @txjennah PE (mine would be garbage, not TXJ's, obvs).


----------



## DLD PE

Dang, I have one bad dream and next thing you know, @squaretaper LIT AF PE is opening a bike shop as a UN interpreter.


----------



## NikR_PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> less intelligent students


You didn't have to call me out like that.


----------



## SaltySteve PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> But honestly I think I'd need to teach in an advanced/gifted setting. I don't know if I'm good enough to make it make sense to... less intelligent students



The old "its not you, its me" line? lol


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> Yeah. My high school physics teacher left a huge impression on me too. I almost majored in physics because of him.
> 
> But honestly I think I'd need to teach in an advanced/gifted setting. I don't know if I'm good enough to make it make sense to... less intelligent students


I don't think I have the patience to teach even intelligent students, let alone those who don't get it the first time around.


----------



## JayKay PE

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> bicycle shop/brewery/cafe


You know where you could do this? Ithaca, NY. It's gorges.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

vhab49_PE said:


> I don't think I have the patience to teach even intelligent students, let alone those who don't get it the first time around.


Vhab's teaching modality: learn fast or get stabbed.


----------



## DLD PE

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> Vhab's teaching modality: learn fast or get stabbed.


This is assuming no doc save, then.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

DuranDuran PE said:


> This is assuming no doc save, then.


Tough one when vHab is the Doc.


----------



## DLD PE

vhab49_PE said:


> Tough one when vHab is the Doc.


Exactly, which is why I assumed no doc save


----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ

So you become a PE and no more Mafia ....


----------



## SaltySteve PE

We're all just waiting on you to debut your new handle. Then we can move on to the next round of Mafia.


----------



## DLD PE

I guess I was waiting on others to initiate the next round. I guess we've all been busy? I know I have. Anyway, I'm willing to mod the next round if no one else can. Any takers? We can recruit players and start Monday?


----------



## JayKay PE

I'm going to be super busy this week/next week most likely with an upgrade package I'm working on. It's up in the air, so I can't confirm if I can join or not.


----------



## txjennah PE

DuranDuran PE said:


> I guess I was waiting on others to initiate the next round. I guess we've all been busy? I know I have. Anyway, I'm willing to mod the next round if no one else can. Any takers? We can recruit players and start Monday?


I'm out of the office Monday but otherwise would be able to join.


----------



## DLD PE

Tagging potential players/mod for next round: 

@SaltySteve PE , @squaretaper LIT AF PE , @beccabun PE , @vhab49_PE , @jean15paul_PE , @NikR_PE , @Dothracki PE , @djl PE , @Roarbark , @harshaPEAZ , @CUniverse , @chart94 , @RBHeadge PE , @MadamPirate PE , @EyehatethePEexam PE , @ChebyshevII PE , @TrickShotG , @LyceeFruit PE ,

IN:

@txjennah PE , @DuranDuran PE 

Apologies if I've missed anyone. I tried to tag TJ, but her profile isn't coming up.


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

DuranDuran PE said:


> Tagging potential players/mod for next round:
> 
> @SaltySteve PE , @squaretaper LIT AF PE , @beccabun PE , @vhab49_PE , @jean15paul_PE , @NikR_PE , @Dothracki PE , @djl PE , @Roarbark , @harshaPEAZ , @CUniverse , @chart94 , @RBHeadge PE , @MadamPirate PE , @EyehatethePEexam PE , @ChebyshevII PE , @TrickShotG , @LyceeFruit PE ,
> 
> IN:
> 
> @txjennah PE , @DuranDuran PE
> 
> Apologies if I've missed anyone. I tried to tag TJ, but her profile isn't coming up.


I'd play a round! sorry all! I fell off for a bit, things got super crazy! But, as a token, I offer puppy pics! Piper turned 1 yesterday


----------



## SaltySteve PE

DuranDuran PE said:


> Tagging potential players/mod for next round:
> 
> @SaltySteve PE , @squaretaper LIT AF PE , @beccabun PE , @vhab49_PE , @jean15paul_PE , @NikR_PE , @Dothracki PE , @djl PE , @Roarbark , @harshaPEAZ , @CUniverse , @chart94 , @RBHeadge PE , @MadamPirate PE , @EyehatethePEexam PE , @ChebyshevII PE , @TrickShotG , @LyceeFruit PE ,
> 
> IN:
> 
> @txjennah PE , @DuranDuran PE
> 
> Apologies if I've missed anyone. I tried to tag TJ, but her profile isn't coming up.


Count me in!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

@DuranDuran PE 

In. 

I could mod a no frills round if no one else is able to mod.


----------



## NikR_PE

@DuranDuran PE. In


----------



## txjennah PE

BlueBlueprint_PE said:


> I'd play a round! sorry all! I fell off for a bit, things got super crazy! But, as a token, I offer puppy pics! Piper turned 1 yesterday
> 
> View attachment 23176
> View attachment 23177


Happy bday bb Piper!!!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

@DuranDuran PE in! (You forgot me )


----------



## DLD PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> @DuranDuran PE in! (You forgot me )




You're not Cheby? Suspish!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

DuranDuran PE said:


> Tagging potential players/mod for next round:
> 
> @SaltySteve PE , @squaretaper LIT AF PE , @beccabun PE , @vhab49_PE , @jean15paul_PE , @NikR_PE , @Dothracki PE , @djl PE , @Roarbark , @harshaPEAZ , @CUniverse , @chart94 , @RBHeadge PE , @MadamPirate PE , @EyehatethePEexam PE , @ChebyshevII PE , @TrickShotG , @LyceeFruit PE ,
> 
> IN:
> 
> @txjennah PE , @DuranDuran PE
> 
> Apologies if I've missed anyone. I tried to tag TJ, but her profile isn't coming up.


In it to win survive it!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

BlueBlueprint_PE said:


> Piper turned 1 yesterday


OMG. I could die.


----------



## djl PE

@DuranDuran PE in


----------



## beccabun PE

@DuranDuran PE well, someone has to be voted out first, so I'm in.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

DuranDuran PE said:


> View attachment 23180
> 
> You're not Cheby? Suspish!


…looks like I was tagged, I just didn’t get notified.


----------



## DLD PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> …looks like I was tagged, I just didn’t get notified.


At least you didn't disappear like TJ.


----------



## Dothracki PE

DuranDuran PE said:


> Tagging potential players/mod for next round:
> 
> @SaltySteve PE , @squaretaper LIT AF PE , @beccabun PE , @vhab49_PE , @jean15paul_PE , @NikR_PE , @Dothracki PE , @djl PE , @Roarbark , @harshaPEAZ , @CUniverse , @chart94 , @RBHeadge PE , @MadamPirate PE , @EyehatethePEexam PE , @ChebyshevII PE , @TrickShotG , @LyceeFruit PE ,
> 
> IN:
> 
> @txjennah PE , @DuranDuran PE
> 
> Apologies if I've missed anyone. I tried to tag TJ, but her profile isn't coming up.


I am in, I've been a bit too busy to mod lately. Hopefully by summer things slow down. I think a lot of jobs are trying to crunch for full reopening in the fall or at the end of the year.


----------



## Dothracki PE

DuranDuran PE said:


> At least you didn't disappear like TJ.


We have to spam them in other ways to get them to come back. Who has their phone number so we can send annoying robocalls?


----------



## Dothracki PE

TRIPLE!


----------



## SaltySteve PE

Dothracki PE said:


> We have to spam them in other ways to get them to come back. Who has their phone number so we can send annoying robocalls?


We've been trying to reach you to see if you're interested in playing a round of mafia. We've sent three letters and this will be our last attempt (lol jk jk) to reach you.


----------



## DLD PE

So far we have:

IN: @txjennah PE , @BlueBlueprint_PE , @SaltySteve PE , @RBHeadge PE , @NikR_PE, @ChebyshevII PE , @squaretaper LIT AF PE , @djl PE , @beccabun PE , @Dothracki PE

Unconfirmed/No response yet: @harshaPEAZ , @vhab49_PE , @jean15paul_PE , @MadamPirate PE , @EyehatethePEexam PE 

Anyone else? @Roarbark , @blybrook PE , @leggo PE ?

Letters Sent: @tj_PE

Free free to let me know what kind of mafia round you guys wish to play. Traditional rules? PMs allowed/not allowed? Special roles? I'm open to any suggestions. Don't know of a theme yet, but I have a couple of ideas. I could say it won't be crazy/silly like the octopush round, but then I'd be a DLD. 

I'll start taking votes on type of mafia game/rules, and we'll start Tuesday. That will give time for more players to join, @txjennah PE will be back, and also Mondays are usually quite busy for us.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

@DuranDuran PE Imma sit this one out.


----------



## djl PE

@DuranDuran PE I vote @beccabun PE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE




----------



## chart94 PE

DuranDuran PE said:


> Tagging potential players/mod for next round:
> 
> @SaltySteve PE , @squaretaper LIT AF PE , @beccabun PE , @vhab49_PE , @jean15paul_PE , @NikR_PE , @Dothracki PE , @djl PE , @Roarbark , @harshaPEAZ , @CUniverse , @chart94 , @RBHeadge PE , @MadamPirate PE , @EyehatethePEexam PE , @ChebyshevII PE , @TrickShotG , @LyceeFruit PE ,
> 
> IN:
> 
> @txjennah PE , @DuranDuran PE
> 
> Apologies if I've missed anyone. I tried to tag TJ, but her profile isn't coming up.


I shall play.


----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ

DuranDuran PE said:


> Tagging potential players/mod for next round:
> 
> @SaltySteve PE , @squaretaper LIT AF PE , @beccabun PE , @vhab49_PE , @jean15paul_PE , @NikR_PE , @Dothracki PE , @djl PE , @Roarbark , @harshaPEAZ , @CUniverse , @chart94 , @RBHeadge PE , @MadamPirate PE , @EyehatethePEexam PE , @ChebyshevII PE , @TrickShotG , @LyceeFruit PE ,
> 
> IN:
> 
> @txjennah PE , @DuranDuran PE
> 
> Apologies if I've missed anyone. I tried to tag TJ, but her profile isn't coming up.


I will play... super busy but its been a while ...I miss mafia


----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ

SaltySteve PE said:


> We're all just waiting on you to debut your new handle. Then we can move on to the next round of Mafia.


I don't know from where lol it doesn't give me an option lol


----------



## SaltySteve PE

harshaPEAZ said:


> I don't know from where lol it doesn't give me an option lol


Click on your name in the upper right corner of the page and then account details.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Fcuk it I'm in


----------



## DLD PE

So far we have 13 players:


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

DuranDuran PE said:


> So far we have:
> 
> IN: @txjennah PE , @BlueBlueprint_PE , @SaltySteve PE , @RBHeadge PE , @NikR_PE, @ChebyshevII PE , @squaretaper LIT AF PE , @djl PE , @beccabun PE , @Dothracki PE
> 
> Unconfirmed/No response yet: @harshaPEAZ , @vhab49_PE , @jean15paul_PE , @MadamPirate PE , @EyehatethePEexam PE
> 
> Anyone else? @Roarbark , @blybrook PE , @leggo PE ?
> 
> Letters Sent: @tj_PE
> 
> Free free to let me know what kind of mafia round you guys wish to play. Traditional rules? PMs allowed/not allowed? Special roles? I'm open to any suggestions. Don't know of a theme yet, but I have a couple of ideas. I could say it won't be crazy/silly like the octopush round, but then I'd be a DLD.
> 
> I'll start taking votes on type of mafia game/rules, and we'll start Tuesday. That will give time for more players to join, @txjennah PE will be back, and also Mondays are usually quite busy for us.


I'm still pretty crazy at work, but I miss the game so I'll try to play.


----------



## DLD PE

Right now we have 14 players, so we're approaching Christmas round numbers. I know we have strayed from the traditional format in recent rounds, but some you applauded the "no PM" rule, while others have liked the additional special roles, and there was also word that the new format favored the mafia, but the mafia have not won in a while. 

I was researching the "Ultimate Werewolf" game format, where different roles were dealt on cards, but the moderator could include roles (or not) depending on number of players and game balance. Below is a link to the site:



https://pegasusshop.de/media/pdf/d8/9a/93/4250231704208_gb.pdf



Since we like to use "mafia" roles, I thought about using the following format with 14 players. We can still include more players and tweak the roles a bit for fairer game balance, but I was thinking:


Townies vs Mafia (Game ends when ALL members of one side are eliminated)
PMs are allowed on both sides (favors the town, but adding more mafia roles could balance it out)
The moderator will announce the role of each death (day lynchings and night kills)
The following roles will be used with "+" values benefitting the town and "-" benefitting the mafia:
Town roles:
All townies vote during the day to lynch a suspect.
+1 Regular Townie 
+7 Cop - Investigates one player each night. Is only told whether that player is townie or mafia (no special role indicated, only alignment)
+3 Doctor - May choose to save one person each night. May not choose the same person two nights in a row.
+2 Troublemaker - Only ONCE during the game, the troublemaker tells the moderator there will be two lynchings the following day. This will be announced in the morning.

Mafia roles:
A mafia members vote whom to nightkill. If there is a tie, the mod will randomly choose which one to night kill.
-6 Regular Mafia
-8 Mafia Boss - If the mafia boss is killed, the mafia are granted two kills that night. The mafia (if the boss agrees) may also choose to sacrifice their boss in order to gain two kills that night (in addition to the boss)
-3 Mafia Spy - Tries to find the cop each night. The spy does not know who the mafia are, and the mafia do not know who their spy is. If the spy is investigated by the cop, the spy shows up as a "townie". The spy may investigate one player each day, with the investigation reporting back as "Cop" or "Not the cop." 

So if we have 4 mafia (2 regular, 1 spy and 1 boss), that's 23 points favoring the mafia.
If we have 10 townies (1 cop, 1 doctor, 1 troublemaker, 7 regular) then it's 19/23 favoring the mafia, but the townies get PMs so I'm thinking that should balance it out. 

Anyway, let me know your thoughts. Thanks!


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

DuranDuran PE said:


> Right now we have 14 players, so we're approaching Christmas round numbers. I know we have strayed from the traditional format in recent rounds, but some you applauded the "no PM" rule, while others have liked the additional special roles, and there was also word that the new format favored the mafia, but the mafia have not won in a while.
> 
> I was researching the "Ultimate Werewolf" game format, where different roles were dealt on cards, but the moderator could include roles (or not) depending on number of players and game balance. Below is a link to the site:
> 
> 
> 
> https://pegasusshop.de/media/pdf/d8/9a/93/4250231704208_gb.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> Since we like to use "mafia" roles, I thought about using the following format with 14 players. We can still include more players and tweak the roles a bit for fairer game balance, but I was thinking:
> 
> 
> Townies vs Mafia (Game ends when ALL members of one side are eliminated)
> PMs are allowed on both sides (favors the town, but adding more mafia roles could balance it out)
> The moderator will announce the role of each death (day lynchings and night kills)
> The following roles will be used with "+" values benefitting the town and "-" benefitting the mafia:
> Town roles:
> All townies vote during the day to lynch a suspect.
> +1 Regular Townie
> +7 Cop - Investigates one player each night. Is only told whether that player is townie or mafia (no special role indicated, only alignment)
> +3 Doctor - May choose to save one person each night. May not choose the same person two nights in a row.
> +2 Troublemaker - Only ONCE during the game, the troublemaker tells the moderator there will be two lynchings the following day. This will be announced in the morning.
> 
> Mafia roles:
> A mafia members vote whom to nightkill. If there is a tie, the mod will randomly choose which one to night kill.
> -6 Regular Mafia
> -8 Mafia Boss - If the mafia boss is killed, the mafia are granted two kills that night. The mafia (if the boss agrees) may also choose to sacrifice their boss in order to gain two kills that night (in addition to the boss)
> -3 Mafia Spy - Tries to find the cop each night. The spy does not know who the mafia are, and the mafia do not know who their spy is. If the spy is investigated by the cop, the spy shows up as a "townie". The spy may investigate one player each day, with the investigation reporting back as "Cop" or "Not the cop."
> 
> So if we have 4 mafia (2 regular, 1 spy and 1 boss), that's 23 points favoring the mafia.
> If we have 10 townies (1 cop, 1 doctor, 1 troublemaker, 7 regular) then it's 19/23 favoring the mafia, but the townies get PMs so I'm thinking that should balance it out.
> 
> Anyway, let me know your thoughts. Thanks!


sounds great to me! I'll be the troublemaker!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

BlueBlueprint_PE said:


> sounds great to me! I'll be the troublemaker!


Psh, as usual I'm just chum in the water.


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

DuranDuran PE said:


> Right now we have 14 players, so we're approaching Christmas round numbers. I know we have strayed from the traditional format in recent rounds, but some you applauded the "no PM" rule, while others have liked the additional special roles, and there was also word that the new format favored the mafia, but the mafia have not won in a while.
> 
> I was researching the "Ultimate Werewolf" game format, where different roles were dealt on cards, but the moderator could include roles (or not) depending on number of players and game balance. Below is a link to the site:
> 
> 
> 
> https://pegasusshop.de/media/pdf/d8/9a/93/4250231704208_gb.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> Since we like to use "mafia" roles, I thought about using the following format with 14 players. We can still include more players and tweak the roles a bit for fairer game balance, but I was thinking:
> 
> 
> Townies vs Mafia (Game ends when ALL members of one side are eliminated)
> PMs are allowed on both sides (favors the town, but adding more mafia roles could balance it out)
> The moderator will announce the role of each death (day lynchings and night kills)
> The following roles will be used with "+" values benefitting the town and "-" benefitting the mafia:
> Town roles:
> All townies vote during the day to lynch a suspect.
> +1 Regular Townie
> +7 Cop - Investigates one player each night. Is only told whether that player is townie or mafia (no special role indicated, only alignment)
> +3 Doctor - May choose to save one person each night. May not choose the same person two nights in a row.
> +2 Troublemaker - Only ONCE during the game, the troublemaker tells the moderator there will be two lynchings the following day. This will be announced in the morning.
> 
> Mafia roles:
> A mafia members vote whom to nightkill. If there is a tie, the mod will randomly choose which one to night kill.
> -6 Regular Mafia
> -8 Mafia Boss - If the mafia boss is killed, the mafia are granted two kills that night. The mafia (if the boss agrees) may also choose to sacrifice their boss in order to gain two kills that night (in addition to the boss)
> -3 Mafia Spy - Tries to find the cop each night. The spy does not know who the mafia are, and the mafia do not know who their spy is. If the spy is investigated by the cop, the spy shows up as a "townie". The spy may investigate one player each day, with the investigation reporting back as "Cop" or "Not the cop."
> 
> So if we have 4 mafia (2 regular, 1 spy and 1 boss), that's 23 points favoring the mafia.
> If we have 10 townies (1 cop, 1 doctor, 1 troublemaker, 7 regular) then it's 19/23 favoring the mafia, but the townies get PMs so I'm thinking that should balance it out.
> 
> Anyway, let me know your thoughts. Thanks!


After long and thoughtful consideration of the new roles I've decided that @beccabun PE is definitely going to be mafia.


----------



## DLD PE

EyehatethePEexam PE said:


> After long and thoughtful consideration of the new roles I've decided that @beccabun PE is definitely going to be mafia.


The odds are forever in her favor!


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

DuranDuran PE said:


> Right now we have 14 players, so we're approaching Christmas round numbers. I know we have strayed from the traditional format in recent rounds, but some you applauded the "no PM" rule, while others have liked the additional special roles, and there was also word that the new format favored the mafia, but the mafia have not won in a while.
> 
> I was researching the "Ultimate Werewolf" game format, where different roles were dealt on cards, but the moderator could include roles (or not) depending on number of players and game balance. Below is a link to the site:
> 
> 
> 
> https://pegasusshop.de/media/pdf/d8/9a/93/4250231704208_gb.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> Since we like to use "mafia" roles, I thought about using the following format with 14 players. We can still include more players and tweak the roles a bit for fairer game balance, but I was thinking:
> 
> 
> Townies vs Mafia (Game ends when ALL members of one side are eliminated)
> PMs are allowed on both sides (favors the town, but adding more mafia roles could balance it out)
> The moderator will announce the role of each death (day lynchings and night kills)
> The following roles will be used with "+" values benefitting the town and "-" benefitting the mafia:
> Town roles:
> All townies vote during the day to lynch a suspect.
> +1 Regular Townie
> +7 Cop - Investigates one player each night. Is only told whether that player is townie or mafia (no special role indicated, only alignment)
> +3 Doctor - May choose to save one person each night. May not choose the same person two nights in a row.
> +2 Troublemaker - Only ONCE during the game, the troublemaker tells the moderator there will be two lynchings the following day. This will be announced in the morning.
> 
> Mafia roles:
> A mafia members vote whom to nightkill. If there is a tie, the mod will randomly choose which one to night kill.
> -6 Regular Mafia
> -8 Mafia Boss - If the mafia boss is killed, the mafia are granted two kills that night. The mafia (if the boss agrees) may also choose to sacrifice their boss in order to gain two kills that night (in addition to the boss)
> -3 Mafia Spy - Tries to find the cop each night. The spy does not know who the mafia are, and the mafia do not know who their spy is. If the spy is investigated by the cop, the spy shows up as a "townie". The spy may investigate one player each day, with the investigation reporting back as "Cop" or "Not the cop."
> 
> So if we have 4 mafia (2 regular, 1 spy and 1 boss), that's 23 points favoring the mafia.
> If we have 10 townies (1 cop, 1 doctor, 1 troublemaker, 7 regular) then it's 19/23 favoring the mafia, but the townies get PMs so I'm thinking that should balance it out.
> 
> Anyway, let me know your thoughts. Thanks!


You did math. How can I argue?


----------



## JayKay PE

DuranDuran PE said:


> Right now we have 14 players, so we're approaching Christmas round numbers. I know we have strayed from the traditional format in recent rounds, but some you applauded the "no PM" rule, while others have liked the additional special roles, and there was also word that the new format favored the mafia, but the mafia have not won in a while.
> 
> I was researching the "Ultimate Werewolf" game format, where different roles were dealt on cards, but the moderator could include roles (or not) depending on number of players and game balance. Below is a link to the site:
> 
> 
> 
> https://pegasusshop.de/media/pdf/d8/9a/93/4250231704208_gb.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> Since we like to use "mafia" roles, I thought about using the following format with 14 players. We can still include more players and tweak the roles a bit for fairer game balance, but I was thinking:
> 
> 
> Townies vs Mafia (Game ends when ALL members of one side are eliminated)
> PMs are allowed on both sides (favors the town, but adding more mafia roles could balance it out)
> The moderator will announce the role of each death (day lynchings and night kills)
> The following roles will be used with "+" values benefitting the town and "-" benefitting the mafia:
> Town roles:
> All townies vote during the day to lynch a suspect.
> +1 Regular Townie
> +7 Cop - Investigates one player each night. Is only told whether that player is townie or mafia (no special role indicated, only alignment)
> +3 Doctor - May choose to save one person each night. May not choose the same person two nights in a row.
> +2 Troublemaker - Only ONCE during the game, the troublemaker tells the moderator there will be two lynchings the following day. This will be announced in the morning.
> 
> Mafia roles:
> A mafia members vote whom to nightkill. If there is a tie, the mod will randomly choose which one to night kill.
> -6 Regular Mafia
> -8 Mafia Boss - If the mafia boss is killed, the mafia are granted two kills that night. The mafia (if the boss agrees) may also choose to sacrifice their boss in order to gain two kills that night (in addition to the boss)
> -3 Mafia Spy - Tries to find the cop each night. The spy does not know who the mafia are, and the mafia do not know who their spy is. If the spy is investigated by the cop, the spy shows up as a "townie". The spy may investigate one player each day, with the investigation reporting back as "Cop" or "Not the cop."
> 
> So if we have 4 mafia (2 regular, 1 spy and 1 boss), that's 23 points favoring the mafia.
> If we have 10 townies (1 cop, 1 doctor, 1 troublemaker, 7 regular) then it's 19/23 favoring the mafia, but the townies get PMs so I'm thinking that should balance it out.
> 
> Anyway, let me know your thoughts. Thanks!


Unlike @jean15paul_PE, I think the over abundance of math is sus. I need a @RBHeadge PE analytical breakdown. They're the only one I trust with math.


----------



## DLD PE

JayKay PE said:


> Unlike @jean15paul_PE, I think the over abundance of math is sus. I need a @RBHeadge PE analytical breakdown. They're the only one I trust with math.


I like how I'm sus even as a mod. I feel honored.

The math is based on a live game format in which the equivalent of PMs are not allowed. I got the feeling allowing PMs made the game more fun and sociable, so I wanted to include them, but you guys let me know how you want to proceed. I'm fine either way. 

My only other issue is with the mafia spy (Sorcerer role in Ultimate Werewolf). This really puts a damper on the cop (Seer) role, but I guess something has to balance out the powerful cop role. 

I will lock up the teams before I leave work today and we'll start the round tomorrow morning. Until then, I'm open to suggestions!


----------



## JayKay PE

DuranDuran PE said:


> I like how I'm sus even as a mod. I feel honored.


The most sus is always the mod


----------



## NikR_PE

@DuranDuran PE i vote for @DuranDuran PE for not starting the game.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

The "ultimate werewolf" rules could be fun. It helps that they have been play tested by pros before. I would like to try them.
The mafia spy adds an interesting wrinkle. I could see this being being both good and bad for both the mafia and the town. 
Town doc is nerfed in these rules. The role is rarely effectively in-game. But it's powerful when used properly. Especially with PMs. The role under these roles has been nerfed to a speed bump instead of a jersey wall. Not advocating for change per se, just throwing that out there

Four mafia and 10 town has the potential to be a short game. It gets balanced by the fact that it has to be a total town kill to end the game. There is still the potential for the game to "over" by the morning of day 4.


----------



## DLD PE

Is everyone ready for another DLD moderated mafia round?!? This round's theme will be *"BACK TO SCHOOL - CUTTING CLASS."*

The NCEES has determined today's engineers are out of touch with the general public and expected level of professionalism. Complaints from clients, contractors and architects indicate poor grammar, misspellings, lack of common sense, bad attitudes (i.e. "smugness"), lack of creativity, and stubbornness (unwilling to budge on budget issues or working as a team to meet ridiculous deadlines). The local licensing board has decreed all engineers report back to public school to be "reformed." Engineers will spend 6 weeks at the school and must receive passing grades in basic math, spelling, reading comprehension, art and conduct (ethics). The cooperative engineers (Townies) will do their best to get through the program, which (at least for adults) has a 60% pass rate and 30% survival rate. Other engineers (Mafia) will try to sabotage the program and decrease the survival rate even further to pressure the licensing board into abandoning the program.

*The game will start Tuesday, August 3rd. Lynching will be allowed on the first day. Mafia can nightkill the first night. The pyscho-killer can start killing Friday evening.*

The Mafia members are going to privately tell me who they would like to eliminate during the night. I will reveal to everyone what happened the next morning with some delightful storytelling.

ONCE in this round, the troublemaker will privately tell me if they want to stir up trouble. If so, there will be two lynchings the following day.

During the day, everybody (townsfolk and Mafia) will publicly vote for a person to eliminate; I will eliminate the person with the most votes at the end of the day and reveal what their role was. Tie-breakers will be decided by the mod/randomizer. In the case of two-lynchings, players with the most votes will be lynched. If there is only one vote and there must be two lynchings, the mod/randomizer will choose the second lynching. The game ends when all the mafia have been eliminated, freeing the students (Townies) from school, or if all students have been found dead (cutting class) and the Mafia wins.

In addition to regular townsfolk and members of the Mafia, there are the following special roles:

Cop – May investigate one player each night with no limit to number of investigations. The cop is only told whether their target is townie or mafia (no special role indicated; only alignment). If the Mafia Spy is targeted, the investigation will show up as “Townie.”
Doctor – May choose to save one person each night (no limit). May not choose the same person two nights in a row.
Troublemaker – Only ONCE during the game, the troublemaker tells the mod during the night there will be two lynchings the following day. This will be announced in the morning.
Mafia Boss – If the mafia boss is lynched, the mafia are granted two kills that night. The mafia (the boss must agree) may also choose to sacrifice their boss in order to gain two kills that night (in addition to the boss).
Mafia Spy – Tries to find the cop each night. The spy does not initially know who the mafia are, and the mafia do not know who their spy is. If the spy is investigated by the cop, the spy shows up as a “Townie.” The spy may investigate one player each day, with the investigation showing up as “Cop” or “Not the cop.” Note: Since the spy is on the mafia team, they also get to vote during the nightkill, so it would be prudent for the "known" mafia members to all vote in agreement to prevent any ties/no nightkills. This also creates incentive for the spy to get in touch with the rest of the mafia members (publicly or privately) as soon as possible. 
The Mafia members (including the Mafia Boss but NOT the Mafia Spy) know who each other are, but no one knows anyone else’s role except me. Each player has received a PM from me with their alignment and role. If you did not receive a PM from me, you are a regular townie.

Standard EB-mafia game rules apply which means *PMing is allowed!*

Please keep all trash talk in the thread and don’t take things too seriously!

You may use this thread to vote and post about the game. Anyone (playing or not playing, eliminated or not) can use this thread to speculate, discuss, accuse, or otherwise participate in the game; just please make sure to follow regular EB forum guidelines.

To vote on a person to eliminate, mention me @DuranDuran PE and tell me specifically that 1) you are voting and 2) the username of the person you are voting to eliminate.

*Please submit your votes by 9:00 PM EST/8:00 PM Central/7:00 PM Mountain/6:00 PM Pacific Time/Whatever Roar and Bly-time* ; I will count votes after that time as being for the next day.

Your vote only counts if you are playing and not yet eliminated. If there is a tie for most votes, I will pick one of the voted users at random. If there are no votes, I will pick a person at random (i.e. role will not matter) to eliminate; suffice it to say it’s in both groups’ best interest to vote for at least one person.

Finally, you are not allowed to reveal your role, privately or publicly, after you have been eliminated. You may not post screengrabs of private messages in this thread.

For reference, the 14 players in this round are:

@txjennah PE , @BlueBlueprint_PE , @SaltySteve PE , @RBHeadge PE , @NikR_PE , @ChebyshevII PE , @squaretaper LIT AF PE , @djl PE , @beccabun PE , @Dothracki PE , @chart94 , @harshaPEAZ , @jean15paul_PE , @EyehatethePEexam PE 

Good luck everyone, and have fun! Roles will be sent out shortly.


----------



## DLD PE

All roles have been sent out. If you did not receive a PM from me, that means you are a regular townie.

Voting will start tomorrow morning. I will be available mid-morning tomorrow to start returning any investigations.


----------



## SaltySteve PE

This is going to be a fun round. I like the rule set at first glance.

@DuranDuran PE the trouble maker is town aligned right?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

DuranDuran PE said:


> * The pyscho-killer can start killing Friday evening.*
> 
> ...
> 
> In addition to regular townsfolk and members of the Mafia, there are the following special roles:
> 
> Cop – May investigate one player each night with no limit to number of investigations. The cop is only told whether their target is townie or mafia (no special role indicated; only alignment). If the Mafia Spy is targeted, the investigation will show up as “Townie.”
> Doctor – May choose to save one person each night (no limit). May not choose the same person two nights in a row.
> Troublemaker – Only ONCE during the game, the troublemaker tells the mod during the night there will be two lynchings the following day. This will be announced in the morning.
> Mafia Boss – If the mafia boss is lynched, the mafia are granted two kills that night. The mafia (the boss must agree) may also choose to sacrifice their boss in order to gain two kills that night (in addition to the boss).
> Mafia Spy – Tries to find the cop each night. The spy does not initially know who the mafia are, and the mafia do not know who their spy is. If the spy is investigated by the cop, the spy shows up as a “Townie.” The spy may investigate one player each day, with the investigation showing up as “Cop” or “Not the cop.” Note: Since the spy is on the mafia team, they also get to vote during the nightkill, so it would be prudent for the "known" mafia members to all vote in agreement to prevent any ties/no nightkills. This also creates incentive for the spy to get in touch with the rest of the mafia members (publicly or privately) as soon as possible.



Is there a psycho-killer role? Or was that a holdover statement?


----------



## DLD PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Is there a psycho-killer role? Or was that a holdover statement?


Holdover statement. My bad. Only special roles are town cop, doctor, troublemaker, mafia boss and mafia spy.


----------



## DLD PE

SaltySteve PE said:


> This is going to be a fun round. I like the rule set at first glance.
> 
> @DuranDuran PE the trouble maker is town aligned right?


Correct.


----------



## JayKay PE

Yay! I'm a regular townie! Or am I technically a teacher? I'M GONNA TEACH YOU GUYS HOW TO WELD IN ART CLASS. SCULPTURE.


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

DuranDuran PE said:


> Holdover statement. My bad. Only special roles are town cop, doctor, troublemaker, mafia boss and mafia spy.


awe... i wanted to be the psycho killer!


----------



## Dothracki PE

DuranDuran PE said:


> Engineers will spend 6 weeks at the school and must receive passing grades in basic math, spelling, reading comprehension, art and conduct (ethics).


Welp looks like there goes my PE. No way I pass art or spelling at this age.


----------



## DLD PE

Vote Update:

(Apparently everyone is too cool for school)


----------



## beccabun PE

JayKay PE said:


> Yay! I'm a regular townie! Or am I technically a teacher? I'M GONNA TEACH YOU GUYS HOW TO WELD IN ART CLASS. SCULPTURE.


oooh yes please! I've always wanted to learn to weld


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

JayKay PE said:


> I'M GONNA TEACH YOU GUYS HOW TO WELD IN ART CLASS. SCULPTURE.


*fires up oxy-acetylene torch*


----------



## JayKay PE

beccabun PE said:


> oooh yes please! I've always wanted to learn to weld


That's how I learned to weld. Not in any of my engineering classes, but in my advanced sculpture class in undergrad. It was super fun!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

JayKay PE said:


> in my advanced sculpture class in undergrad. It was super fun!


YEAHH! MIG? TIG? Oxy?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Also, NOT MAF.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Triple?


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

Dothracki PE said:


> Welp looks like there goes my PE. No way I pass art or spelling at this age.


i think reading comprehension would be my downfall! a thriller sure, but a technical document? it would be a struggle. 

though ... if "basic" math is anything like the "common core" math they teach in schools around here, i'd fail that too.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

BlueBlueprint_PE said:


> though ... if "basic" math is anything like the "common core" math they teach in schools around here, i'd fail that too.


Is counting fingers allowed?


----------



## JayKay PE

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> YEAHH! MIG? TIG? Oxy?


MIG. Just had the little gun and went for it! I was mostly just doing point welding, but every once in a while I'd get a bead going and it was suuuper nice.


----------



## Dothracki PE

@DuranDuran PE I vote for @EyehatethePEexam PE to welcome them back!


----------



## DLD PE




----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Someone has to do this...

@txjennah PE , are you maf?

@BlueBlueprint_PE , are you maf?

@SaltySteve PE ,are you maf?

@RBHeadge PE ,are you maf?

@NikR_PE , are you maf?

@ChebyshevII PE ,are you maf?

@squaretaper LIT AF PE are you maf?

@djl PE are you maf?

@beccabun PE are you maf?

@Dothracki PE ,are you maf?

@chart94 ,are you maf?

@harshaPEAZ ,are you maf? 

@EyehatethePEexam PE are you maf?


----------



## SaltySteve PE

I'm #TeamTownie. 

What about your affiliation @jean15paul_PE?


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

jean15paul_PE said:


> Someone has to do this...
> 
> @txjennah PE , are you maf?
> 
> @BlueBlueprint_PE , are you maf?
> 
> @SaltySteve PE ,are you maf?
> 
> @RBHeadge PE ,are you maf?
> 
> @NikR_PE , are you maf?
> 
> @ChebyshevII PE ,are you maf?
> 
> @squaretaper LIT AF PE are you maf?
> 
> @djl PE are you maf?
> 
> @beccabun PE are you maf?
> 
> @Dothracki PE ,are you maf?
> 
> @chart94 ,are you maf?
> 
> @harshaPEAZ ,are you maf?
> 
> @EyehatethePEexam PE are you maf?


nope..


----------



## NikR_PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> @NikR_PE , are you maf?


Nope. I am cooperative engineer. But the licensing board should abandon the program.


----------



## djl PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> @djl PE are you maf?


Not maf. Reg town.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

jean15paul_PE said:


> Someone has to do this...
> 
> @txjennah PE , are you maf?
> 
> @BlueBlueprint_PE , are you maf?
> 
> @SaltySteve PE ,are you maf?
> 
> @RBHeadge PE ,are you maf?
> 
> @NikR_PE , are you maf?
> 
> @ChebyshevII PE ,are you maf?
> 
> @squaretaper LIT AF PE are you maf?
> 
> @djl PE are you maf?
> 
> @beccabun PE are you maf?
> 
> @Dothracki PE ,are you maf?
> 
> @chart94 ,are you maf?
> 
> @harshaPEAZ ,are you maf?
> 
> @EyehatethePEexam PE are you maf?


Unless EB is failing to notify me properly, I am regular townie.


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

sooo... who can help with the math? i'm no good at the common core stuff... (i refuse to call it math) ...


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

SaltySteve PE said:


> I'm #TeamTownie.
> 
> What about your affiliation @jean15paul_PE?


I, too, am a townie


----------



## DLD PE

@chart94 said in the hangouts chat that his account is temporarily locked. I'm am granting him a vote, therefore:

@chart94 votes for @ChebyshevII PE


----------



## DLD PE

Vote update:
1 - @EyehatethePEexam PE 
1 - @ChebyshevII PE


----------



## Dothracki PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> Someone has to do this...
> 
> @txjennah PE , are you maf?
> 
> @BlueBlueprint_PE , are you maf?
> 
> @SaltySteve PE ,are you maf?
> 
> @RBHeadge PE ,are you maf?
> 
> @NikR_PE , are you maf?
> 
> @ChebyshevII PE ,are you maf?
> 
> @squaretaper LIT AF PE are you maf?
> 
> @djl PE are you maf?
> 
> @beccabun PE are you maf?
> 
> @Dothracki PE ,are you maf?
> 
> @chart94 ,are you maf?
> 
> @harshaPEAZ ,are you maf?
> 
> @EyehatethePEexam PE are you maf?


@DuranDuran PE has not punished me with a special role this round...


----------



## DLD PE

18 mins...


----------



## DLD PE

Time!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

BlueBlueprint_PE said:


> sooo... who can help with the math? i'm no good at the common core stuff... (i refuse to call it math) ...


----------



## DLD PE

After running the randomizer, the mod chooses. Write up will be in the morning, but for now:

@EyehatethePEexam PE was lynched by the town. She was a regular townie.

Would the Troublemaker like to stir up some trouble? If so, let the mod know!


----------



## Dothracki PE

Dammit, I'm so sorry @EyehatethePEexam PE. I wish I could volunteer as tribute, but it's probably too late. Borrowed this meme with some slight mods as a peace offering. Courtesy of @beccabun PE .


----------



## SaltySteve PE

I failed at voting yesterday, my bad. I got busy cleaning up the garage and getting wood from Lowes. I'm having a couple people over tonight to make giant Jenga sets with holes Jell-O shot cups. 

That being said, I'm going to go ahead and cast a random vote now before I forget.

@DuranDuran PE I vote for @NikR_PE. Subject to change if new info comes to light.


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

DuranDuran PE said:


> After running the randomizer, the mod chooses. Write up will be in the morning, but for now:
> 
> @EyehatethePEexam PE was lynched by the town. HE/THEY was a regular townie.
> 
> Would the Troublemaker like to stir up some trouble? If so, let the mod know!


Fixt. And I wasn't just a regular townie...I was spectacular at being average.


----------



## DLD PE

Day 1/Night 1:

One by one, the students got off the bus: TxJennah, BlueBlueprint, SaltySteve, RBHeadge, Nik_R, Chebyshevll, SquareTaper, DJL, BeccaBun, Dothracki, Chart94, HarshaPEAZ, Jean15Paul and EyehatethePExam.

The students were ushered into the auditorium of Woodchipper High School, home of “The Mulch.” “Welcome, class!”, boomed the enthusiastic lady on stage. “I’m Headmaster @JayKay PE . You will be our guests for the next several weeks. First, a few rules to get you acquainted”:

Raise your hand and wait until you are called on speak. Other than that, only speak when spoken to
Identification tags are to be worn at all times. Each tag will have your schedule. You may be stopped at anytime by any teacher. If your location does not match your schedule, you may be punished via detention (or for second or more offenses be sent to “the playground”).
The high school is joined by the middle and elementary schools via corridors, but teachers and students must get to class using the sidewalks outside. Only elementary students are allowed to use the corridors.
High school students will be happy to help with lessons and homework. They usually appreciate cryptocurrency, cigarettes or Xbox points as compensation.
It is recommended you do NOT consort with the elementary kids. You’ve been warned.
The students were dismissed to class. First was common core math, which most of the students struggled with. “I don’t know why the answer I gave for this problem was counted wrong”, complained @djl PE . “I got the right answer!” “It doesn’t matter if you got it right if you don’t DO it correctly”, said @harshaPEAZ . “You were supposed to draw 4 rows of 6, not 6 rows of 4. I agree it’s ridiculous though.”




“Everything about this is bulls***!”, exclaimed @txjennah PE . I mean, there can’t be a missing dollar, right? Everyone eyed the problem she was struggling with:

*Three guests check into a hotel room. The manager says the bill is $30, so each guest pays $10. Later the manager realizes the bill should only have been $25. To rectify this, he gives the bellhop $5 as five one-dollar bills to return to the guests.

On the way to the guests' room to refund the money, the bellhop realizes that he cannot equally divide the five one-dollar bills among the three guests. As the guests are not aware of the total of the revised bill, the bellhop decides to just give each guest $1 back and keep $2 as a tip for himself, and proceeds to do so.

As each guest got $1 back, each guest only paid $9, bringing the total paid to $27. The bellhop kept $2, which when added to the $27, comes to $29. So if the guests originally handed over $30, what happened to the remaining $1?*

The bell rang before anyone could figure it out, so the students proceeded to art class. “Wait, has anyone seen @EyehatethePEexam PE ?”, asked @jean15paul_PE . @JayKay PE walked in behind everyone confirmed everyone else was present. “I will be teaching the art class,” she began. “But just to let you know, @EyehatethePEexam PE was caught using the restroom without a restroom pass. She has been sent to the “playground” to play with the Children of the Corridor. I doubt you will ever see her again. I suggest you all heed the rules here.” She turned to @NikR_PE . "It seems the children have stolen the MIG wire we need for the welders. Please go to the playground and get it back."

@NikR_PE ventured out to the playground, but it was getting difficult to see in the dark. A 3rd grader jumped out from behind the bushes. "You want to play?", he asked. "No, said Nik_R. Do you have any wire?" "WE want to play with YOU!" Nik_R felt the hair rise on his neck. "Uh, ummm, I thought you were playing with @EyehatethePEexam PE ! "We've already played with her. We want someone else to play with." A lifeless head rolled toward Nik and stopped at his feet. Soon, other kids circled in, their bright eyed excited faces and intentions unmistakable. No one heard his screams as they proceeded to hack away at his body.

@EyehatethePEexam PE was lynched by the town. She was a regular townie.

@NikR_PE was nightkilled by the mafia. He was the town troublemaker.

Remaining players are: @txjennah PE , @BlueBlueprint_PE , @SaltySteve PE , @RBHeadge PE , @ChebyshevII PE , @squaretaper LIT AF PE , @djl PE , @beccabun PE , @Dothracki PE , @chart94 , @harshaPEAZ , @jean15paul_PE


----------



## DLD PE




----------



## DLD PE

SaltySteve PE said:


> I failed at voting yesterday, my bad. I got busy cleaning up the garage and getting wood from Lowes. I'm having a couple people over tonight to make giant Jenga sets with holes Jell-O shot cups.
> 
> That being said, I'm going to go ahead and cast a random vote now before I forget.
> 
> @DuranDuran PE I vote for @NikR_PE. Subject to change if new info comes to light.


Your vote is null/voided since @NikR_PE was night killed.


----------



## beccabun PE

DuranDuran PE said:


> Remaining players are: @txjennah PE , @BlueBlueprint_PE , @SaltySteve PE , @RBHeadge PE , @ChebyshevII PE , @squaretaper LIT AF PE , @djl PE , @beccabun PE , @Dothracki PE , @chart94 , @harshaPEAZ , @jean15paul_PE


I...survived the first day? WHAT?!


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

beccabun PE said:


> I...survived the first day? WHAT?!


Definitely sus.


----------



## beccabun PE

EyehatethePEexam PE said:


> Definitely sus.


right? The only explanation is that I'm mafia, but I'm really not this time! I'm just stoked to live past the first day as a townie for once.


----------



## NikR_PE

DuranDuran PE said:


> "We've already played with her. We want someone else to play with." A lifeless head rolled toward Nik and stopped at his feet. Soon, other kids circled in, their bright eyed excited faces and intentions unmistakable. No one heard his screams as they proceeded to hack away at his body.


What kind of school did you go to @DuranDuran PE.


----------



## JayKay PE

Children are evil and the mafia game is proceeding as usual: poorly for townies.


----------



## NikR_PE




----------



## JayKay PE

DuranDuran PE said:


> Three guests check into a hotel room. The manager says the bill is $30, so each guest pays $10. Later the manager realizes the bill should only have been $25. To rectify this, he gives the bellhop $5 as five one-dollar bills to return to the guests.
> 
> On the way to the guests' room to refund the money, the bellhop realizes that he cannot equally divide the five one-dollar bills among the three guests. As the guests are not aware of the total of the revised bill, the bellhop decides to just give each guest $1 back and keep $2 as a tip for himself, and proceeds to do so.
> 
> As each guest got $1 back, each guest only paid $9, bringing the total paid to $27. The bellhop kept $2, which when added to the $27, comes to $29. So if the guests originally handed over $30, what happened to the remaining $1?


I hate these types of riddles. They confuse you with the second half and then make you forget about the manager and his register.

$30 = $1 in guest pockets *3 = $3 + $2 in sneaky lying bellhop pocket = $5 + $25 in the register = $30


----------



## NikR_PE

JayKay PE said:


> I hate these types of riddles. They confuse you with the second half and then make you forget about the manager and his register.
> 
> $30 = $1 in guest pockets *3 = $3 + $2 in sneaky lying bellhop pocket = $5 + $25 in the register = $30


Yup. Why add bellhop stolen money to what the guests paid.

Guests paid 27 and manager + bellhop received 25 + 2.


----------



## beccabun PE

Let's get this going @DuranDuran PE I vote for @chart94


----------



## DLD PE




----------



## SaltySteve PE

@DuranDuran PE the randomizer picks @jean15paul_PE until further notice.


----------



## DLD PE




----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

beccabun PE said:


> I...survived the first day? WHAT?!


we all know what that means...


----------



## beccabun PE

BlueBlueprint_PE said:


> we all know what that means...


we all know what that USUALLY means, but not this time!


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

DuranDuran PE said:


> @EyehatethePEexam PE was lynched by the town. She was a regular townie.
> 
> @NikR_PE was nightkilled by the mafia. He was the town troublemaker.



I had to go bad and re-read the troublemaker role.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

SaltySteve PE said:


> @DuranDuran PE the randomizer picks @jean15paul_PE until further notice.


Do do that. I'm a townie.

@DuranDuran PE I vote for @SaltySteve PE in self defense


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

i have meetings most of the afternoon. my random wheel picker chooses @ChebyshevII PE if you please @DuranDuran PE 

subject to change if any info comes to light.


----------



## DLD PE




----------



## Dothracki PE

@DuranDuran PE I vote for @chart94 for now. Seems a little sus that he is "locked out" once again.


----------



## chart94 PE

Dothracki PE said:


> @DuranDuran PE I vote for @chart94 for now. Seems a little sus that he is "locked out" once again.


Not again. Just super late this morning!


----------



## chart94 PE

I RETALIATE VOTE AGAINST @Dothracki PE @DuranDuran PE


----------



## DLD PE




----------



## djl PE

Idk who to vote for... ok @all who is maf


----------



## NikR_PE

djl PE said:


> Idk who to vote for... ok @all who is maf


Ask the children


----------



## djl PE

NikR_PE said:


> Ask the children


The playground does sound... intriguing. 

And honestly I may choose the end I would meet there over going back to school of any kind hahaha


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

NikR_PE said:


> View attachment 23217


They look like they need a good "correcting."


----------



## chart94 PE

The children know...


----------



## djl PE

I'm probably holding off on voting today.. I have no clue who is who here


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

is it coincidence that this game theme is being played and today is Licensed PE Day (per NCEES)?..... Are they gonna revoke green passes for those of us who can't pass common core math? ... still green on my dashboard (yes, i checked)  .


----------



## DLD PE

I stamped my first drawing today! I wonder if my supervisor realizes it's "Licensed PE Day". lol


----------



## txjennah PE

I vote for @squaretaper LIT AF PE since they survived the first night, which usually means they are maf.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

DuranDuran PE said:


> I stamped my first drawing today! I wonder if my supervisor realizes it's "Licensed PE Day". lol


Congrats!


----------



## DLD PE

Someone please help me with vote count as we approach the deadline. Thanks!


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

@DuranDuran PE 

so far i have: 

Square (1) 
Cheb (1)
Jean15Paul (1)
Chart (2)
Doth (1)
Salty (1)


----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ

@DuranDuran PE I vote for @jean15paul_PE


----------



## DLD PE

17 mins.....


----------



## DLD PE

Time!


----------



## DLD PE

It looks like we have a tie. I'll run the randomizer tonight.


----------



## DLD PE

The randomizer has chosen.

@jean15paul_PE was lynched by the town. He was the town cop.

Write-up will be in the morning!


----------



## NikR_PE

DuranDuran PE said:


> He was the town cop.


scheiß


----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ

S


DuranDuran PE said:


> The randomizer has chosen.
> 
> @jean15paul_PE was lynched by the town. He was the town cop.
> 
> Write-up will be in the morning!


Sorry @jean15paul_PE I was just creating a tie no other reason


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

DuranDuran PE said:


> The randomizer has chosen.
> 
> @jean15paul_PE was lynched by the town. He was the town cop.
> 
> Write-up will be in the morning!


Nooo!!!


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

DuranDuran PE said:


> The randomizer has chosen.
> 
> @jean15paul_PE was lynched by the town. He was the town cop.
> 
> Write-up will be in the morning!


Man, this sucks. I had some intel too.


----------



## SaltySteve PE

DuranDuran PE said:


> The randomizer has chosen.
> 
> @jean15paul_PE was lynched by the town. He was the town cop.
> 
> Write-up will be in the morning!


Nooooo! My bad @jean15paul_PE. 

Maf got lucky on that one.


----------



## JayKay PE

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA.

How are the townies doing: poorly.

Most likely because sacrificial jk is not playing to be killed the first day/night to give them time.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

There were two critical votes yesterday. One by @Dothracki PE and one by @harshaPEAZ .

The other votes yesterday were "first votes" and lack analytical value at this time. They have the potential to be informative later in the game.

The WPA on @Dothracki PE 's vote is currently unknown. But it *has* to be less negative then @harshaPEAZ 's critical vote. Obviously @harshaPEAZ contributed negative WPA for the town last night. And it was made all the more suspect since it came in the waning moments.

@DuranDuran PE I vote for @harshaPEAZ


----------



## Dothracki PE

JayKay PE said:


> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA.
> 
> How are the townies doing: poorly.
> 
> Most likely because sacrificial jk is not playing to be killed the first day/night to give them time.


----------



## SaltySteve PE

@DuranDuran PE can we get an update on remaining players?


----------



## DLD PE

Day2/Night2

The students sat down with their torches to begin their art welding projects. @JayKay PE was giving a demonstration on proper technique. “Get that arc punch down in there to get penetration”, she began as she started on a sample piece, “Same thing here, with a little bit of drag angle.” Blueprint walked in before the final tardy bell rang, gasping in desperation as she carried the “missing” box of MIG wire to the font desk. “Thank you for retrieving that for us, @BlueBlueprint_PE ”, said @JayKay PE . “Please take your seat.”

The students began their work. “Nice going!”, complimented @harshaPEAZ to @BlueBlueprint_PE . “But what happened to your hand?” she pointed to @BlueBlueprint_PE 's hand wrapped in a bloody bandage. “I had to use the corridor to prevent being late. I was caught by one of the Corridor Kids. I had to give them a finger as payment for using the corridor. I figured getting to class on time and passing art class is better than getting sent to the playground.”

@JayKay PE walked around the class to evaluate the art work:




“Looks pretty, @RBHeadge PE , but it lacks creativity. If I wanted you to build a self-portrait, I would have asked for it.” “A self-portrait would be me blowing up your face with this torch,” mumbled @RBHeadge PE as she walked away.

Next up was @ChebyshevII PE . “What the hell is this?” “I call it, 'Jesus take the wheel, and get me the fuck out of here!', said Cheby. “Shoddy work. I wouldn’t let my dog near it!”, @JayKay PE snared.




“ @beccabun PE , I love your work. This is marvelous!”, @JayKay PE exclaimed. “I call it, “Children of the Forest”, said Becca proudly.




@squaretaper LIT AF PE handed his work to @JayKay PE as she walked by. “I made it just for you!”, he said. JayKay blushed. “An ‘A’ for Square! Wonderful!” “What a suck-up”, mumbled @Dothracki PE , who still hadn’t finished.




The students retired to the library to work on some spelling. The sound of the woodchipper in the playground could be heard starting up. “Oh no”, cried @txjennah PE , “They got another one!” @MadamPirate PE , the ethics instructor, walked into the library to address the class. “ @jean15paul_PE and @djl PE will not be joining you today. They were caught “cutting class”.

A few minutes later, @djl PE came storming into the library, cuts and bruises all over him. “I was able to get away from those damn kids!”, he exclaimed. “Thanks to whomever gave me that cryptocurrency to buy them off. I would have been a goner otherwise.”

@jean15paul_PE was lynched by the town. He was the town cop.

@djl PE was targeted by the mafia during the night, but saved by the doctor!

Remaining players: @txjennah PE , @BlueBlueprint_PE , @SaltySteve PE , @RBHeadge PE , @ChebyshevII PE , @squaretaper LIT AF PE , @djl PE , @beccabun PE , @Dothracki PE , @chart94 , @harshaPEAZ


----------



## DLD PE




----------



## DLD PE

SaltySteve PE said:


> @DuranDuran PE can we get an update on remaining players?


Finish your art work first.


----------



## Dothracki PE

DuranDuran PE said:


> @djl PE was targeted by the mafia during the night, but saved by the doctor!


Finally we caught a break!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

DuranDuran PE said:


> @djl PE was targeted by the mafia during the night, but saved by the doctor!


----------



## SaltySteve PE

DuranDuran PE said:


> @jean15paul_PE was lynched by the town. He was the town cop.
> 
> @djl PE was targeted by the mafia during the night, but saved by the doctor!



What a roller coaster of emotions!!! Way to go DOC!!!!


----------



## JayKay PE

DuranDuran PE said:


> “Shoddy work. I wouldn’t let my dog near it!”, @JayKay PE snared.


I don't have a dog. I love @ChebyshevII PE 's artwork. Looks like a ribcage, though I deduct points for the religious paraphernalia in the center. Everyone knows art and religion don't mix.


----------



## JayKay PE

Dothracki PE said:


> Finally we caught a break!


...if the doctor saved a townie.

Just saying.


----------



## JayKay PE

TRIPPPLE POST


----------



## djl PE

DuranDuran PE said:


> The randomizer has chosen.
> 
> @jean15paul_PE was lynched by the town. He was the town cop.
> 
> Write-up will be in the morning!


noooooo


----------



## DLD PE

JayKay PE said:


> I don't have a dog. I love @ChebyshevII PE 's artwork. Looks like a ribcage, though I deduct points for the religious paraphernalia in the center. Everyone knows art and religion don't mix.


"I wouldn't let my dog near it!" is a Southern expression sometimes used by people who don't even have a dog. Also, don't tell Southerners art and religion don't mix.


----------



## djl PE

DuranDuran PE said:


> @djl PE was targeted by the mafia during the night, but saved by the doctor!


AWWWWWWWWW YISSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## SaltySteve PE

JayKay PE said:


> ...if the doctor saved a townie.
> 
> Just saying.


I hadn't even thought about that. They could be the mafia spy if the mafia hasn't found them yet and tried to night kill them.


----------



## djl PE

FWIW I'm not the mafia spy


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

DuranDuran PE said:


> @jean15paul_PE was lynched by the town. He was the town cop.


Take up my mantle and avenge me!


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

but which finger!!?? 

nice save doc! glad you're still with us djl!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Losing the cop sucks. But the doc gave us more life (pun intended). So best scenario we have a known townie coalition of four players, with 4M and 3?. I like those odds. Game is still very winnable. Worst case it's only a townie coalition of two players. Which is not great. _Hope for the best, prepare for the worst._
I'm going to play the odds and follow the WPA.



djl PE said:


> FWIW I'm not the mafia spy


In fairness though the mafia spy wouldn't actually admit to being the mafia spy.  I of course highly doubt you're the spy but I'm just sayin.


----------



## djl PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> In fairness though the mafia spy wouldn't actually admit to being the mafia spy.


That's where the "FWIW" comes in, haha. Probably not _"W"_ much but it was worth saying.


----------



## djl PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> I'm going to play the odds and follow the WPA.


I'm with you. Harsha's voting was sus. Fingers crossed. 
@DuranDuran PE I vote for @harshaPEAZ


----------



## djl PE

T
T
T
R
R
R
I
I
I
P
P
P
L
L
L
E
E
E


----------



## beccabun PE

Couldn't it also be that the mafia was going to sacrifice the mafia boss to get two NKs? Or am I misinterpreting that? @DuranDuran PE


----------



## DLD PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> Take up my mantle and avenge me!





This was placed on your mantle in memoriam.


----------



## DLD PE

beccabun PE said:


> Couldn't it also be that the mafia was going to sacrifice the mafia boss to get two NKs? Or am I misinterpreting that? @DuranDuran PE


Not sure what you're asking. The mafia DOES have the ability to sacrifice their boss at night (all mafia must be in agreement, except for the mafia spy, who is (at least not initially) in contact with the mafia group). If they sacrifice their boss, they get two night kills. This has the same effect if, say, the town lynches the mafia boss during the day. That night the mafia get two night kills, so same result.

To be clear, if the doc accidently "saves" the mafia boss, the mafia boss doesn't die, so the mafia keep their boss and only get one night kill.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

DuranDuran PE said:


> Not sure what you're asking. The mafia DOES have the ability to sacrifice their boss at night (all mafia must be in agreement, except for the mafia spy, who is (at least not initially) in contact with the mafia group). If they sacrifice their boss, they get two night kills. This has the same effect if, say, the town lynches the mafia boss during the day. That night the mafia get two night kills, so same result.
> 
> To be clear, if the doc accidently "saves" the mafia boss, the mafia boss doesn't die, so the mafia keep their boss and only get one night kill.


So under Ultimate Werewolf rules we can't divine anything with absolute certainty from last night? ......great /s


----------



## beccabun PE

DuranDuran PE said:


> Not sure what you're asking. The mafia DOES have the ability to sacrifice their boss at night (all mafia must be in agreement, except for the mafia spy, who is (at least not initially) in contact with the mafia group). If they sacrifice their boss, they get two night kills. This has the same effect if, say, the town lynches the mafia boss during the day. That night the mafia get two night kills, so same result.
> 
> To be clear, if the doc accidently "saves" the mafia boss, the mafia boss doesn't die, so the mafia keep their boss and only get one night kill.


OHHHH i gotcha okay okay my bad


----------



## RBHeadge PE

beccabun PE said:


> OHHHH i gotcha okay okay my bad


hold up. now I'm confused.
@DuranDuran PE is the order or operations?
1) mafia targets boss first
2) mafia makes second target
3) if boss is killed then second target is attacked
4) if boss is alive then second target is not attacked.

Or is it?
1) mafia boss and another is targeted
2) both are attacked, but if the boss is saved the second target is still killed


----------



## DLD PE

beccabun PE said:


> OHHHH i gotcha okay okay my bad


I know it can be very confusing at first, since this is a new role with new rules. Hang on and I'll post a few scenarios.


----------



## DLD PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> hold up. now I'm confused.
> @DuranDuran PE is the order or operations?
> 1) mafia targets boss first
> 2) mafia makes second target
> 3) if boss is killed then second target is attacked
> 4) if boss is alive then second target is not attacked.
> 
> Or is it?
> 1) mafia boss and another is targeted
> 2) both are attacked, but if the boss is saved the second target is still killed


Here is how the mafia boss role plays out in the following scenarios. This is for this round, but obviously after this round is over we can discuss/tweak the rules if we decide there's too much imbalance.

1. Mafia decide to nightkill the boss. The mod reports to the public, "The mafia have sacrificed their boss, @________. They have been granted two nightkills. @_______ and @_____ were nightkilled by the mafia." I will reveal all three roles.

2. Townies lynch the mafia boss. The mod reports: "@_______ was lynched by the town. He was the mafia boss. The mafia are granted two night kills as a result. @_______ and @ ______ were night killed by the mafia. I will reveal all roles who were killed.

3. Doc accidently saves mafia boss. The mod reports: "The mafia attempted to sacrificed their boss, but they were saved by the doc. @ _______ were night killed by the mafia." So ONLY the night kill victim's role is revealed, but not the mafia boss, since they survived the "sacrifice" and not killed.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

okay, so we can confirm that @djl PE is not the mafia boss. That has some utility.


----------



## djl PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> okay, so we can confirm that @djl PE is not the mafia boss. That has some utility.


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

RBHeadge PE said:


> okay, so we can confirm that @djl PE is not the mafia boss. That has some utility.





djl PE said:


>


could still be maf though ....


----------



## djl PE

BlueBlueprint_PE said:


> could still be maf though ....


I repeat:


----------



## DLD PE

djl PE said:


> I repeat:


Using a "halo" to imply innocence doesn't work. Trust me, I've tried it.


----------



## djl PE

DuranDuran PE said:


> Using a "halo" to imply innocence doesn't work. Trust me, I've tried it.


good to know. Thanks!


----------



## JayKay PE

Wait. Are the mafia allowed to vote for each other during the night kill if they're not the mafia boss? I thought that was one of those things "mafia cannot vote for themselves, meaning a night save pretty much confirmed that they were not-maf?"


----------



## DLD PE

JayKay PE said:


> Wait. Are the mafia allowed to vote for each other during the night kill if they're not the mafia boss? I thought that was one of those things "mafia cannot vote for themselves, meaning a night save pretty much confirmed that they were not-maf?"


I've always understood (under normal rules) the mafia could vote for each other during the night, but that just wouldn't make sense under any circumstances. Why would the mafia ever eliminate one of their own during the night? Therefore, I always presumed we (as players in the EB Mafia games) assumed anyone saved during the night were townies. At least, that's how I've always viewed it.


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

DuranDuran PE said:


> I've always understood (under normal rules) the mafia could vote for each other during the night, but that just wouldn't make sense under any circumstances. Why would the mafia ever eliminate one of their own during the night? Therefore, I always presumed we (as players in the EB Mafia games) assumed anyone saved during the night were townies. At least, that's how I've always viewed it.


good point! still new here! adding this to my maf game knowledge bank!  

this early in the game, it wouldn't make much sense for the maf to sacrifice one of their own, therefore, i suppose we can safely say djl's halo is legit (this round at least) ...


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Good lort, I walk away for a day and...I'm still alive?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

@DuranDuran PE I vote for @txjennah PE . They know why.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

T-t-t-triple post!


----------



## DLD PE




----------



## beccabun PE

I think the best bet is to follow the lead of the only confirmed townie, so unless more info comes out, @DuranDuran PE I vote for @harshaPEAZ


----------



## SaltySteve PE

I don't know about this Harsha train. Yesterday was pretty random and to say she's mafia on that last minute vote alone feels premature.

@ChebyshevII PE hasn't voted at all and that seems sus. @DuranDuran PE I vote for Cheby.


----------



## DLD PE




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

When you have murder on the mind:


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

(I really wish I wasn't ded)


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> When you have murder on the mind:


so regal!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

BlueBlueprint_PE said:


> so regal!


NO. Aries is a stone cold serial killer. Calculating. Methodical. Effective.


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> (I really wish I wasn't ded)


Kegger on the cloud at 9 tonight. Heaven's pretty sweet.


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

i don't have a good read thus far. harsha seems like the likely target given the voting last night, but could have been purely coincidental. depending on the rest of the voting (crickets today??) it may not matter anyway. @DuranDuran PE my picker wheel selects @txjennah PE


----------



## Dothracki PE

I don't know that I have a good feeling about either person potentially on the chopping block at this point. And I have not seen a rebuttal either from both of them so I don't know what to do here....


----------



## SaltySteve PE

Just want everyone to know that I'm actually checking in before times called.

Still working on my giant Jenga set with jello shot slots.


----------



## DLD PE

Time!


----------



## DLD PE

Write up will be in the morning, but for now....

Congrats townies, you lynched your doctor, @harshaPEAZ


----------



## SaltySteve PE

F#[email protected]&


----------



## Dothracki PE

Somehow I knew I should have at least tied it. But still would have had a chance of the same result.


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

SaltySteve PE said:


> Just want everyone to know that I'm actually checking in before times called.
> 
> Still working on my giant Jenga set with jello shot slots.


That’s awesome!


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

DuranDuran PE said:


> Write up will be in the morning, but for now....
> 
> Congrats townies, you lynched your doctor, @harshaPEAZ


Glad I went with my gut! Gah!!! Sorry you dead dr harsha! Rough start this game! Come on townies!!!


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

This is just funny at this point. Let's just hand the town over to the mafia.


DuranDuran PE said:


> Write up will be in the morning, but for now....
> 
> Congrats townies, you lynched your doctor, @harshaPEAZ


This is just funny at this point. Let's just hand the town over to the mafia.


----------



## NikR_PE

@DuranDuran PE i am in for the next round of mafia


----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ

RBHeadge PE said:


> There were two critical votes yesterday. One by @Dothracki PE and one by @harshaPEAZ .
> 
> The other votes yesterday were "first votes" and lack analytical value at this time. They have the potential to be informative later in the game.
> 
> The WPA on @Dothracki PE 's vote is currently unknown. But it *has* to be less negative then @harshaPEAZ 's critical vote. Obviously @harshaPEAZ contributed negative WPA for the town last night. And it was made all the more suspect since it came in the waning moments.
> 
> @DuranDuran PE I vote for @harshaPEAZ


I am too busy this week when I popped in I saw it was close to time.... I just thought of creating a tie with my vote no other reason... I thought my tie could save a townie as the first day votes were random....Believe me I am a townie...but I guess its too late.


----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ

DuranDuran PE said:


> Write up will be in the morning, but for now....
> 
> Congrats townies, you lynched your doctor, @harshaPEAZ


Well... My luck... I saved one and killed one unknowingly just shouldn't have voted on the first day... townies may the odds be in your favor lol God bless u my child


----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ

Dothracki PE said:


> View attachment 23272
> 
> 
> Somehow I knew I should have at least tied it. But still would have had a chance of the same result.


hmmm you should have


----------



## JayKay PE

*cackles*


----------



## Dothracki PE

@DuranDuran PE can I volunteer to be a school janitor or something at this point? I am the worst help to the town this round. I wish I wasn't so busy so I could focus on mafia while half working.


----------



## DLD PE

Day 3/Night 3

The students settled into the next classroom, which consisted of odd, metal desks, each with a strange, robotic "sweeping" arm and dispenser. No teacher was present, except for a bear at the front desk drinking coffee and reading a newspaper. Above him, the monitor on the wall had the words "Shock Blocks" across the screen. "Oh, crap", said @ChebyshevII PE to @beccabun PE . "I heard about this one from one of the middle school kids. We're in spelling class. This is a game where we get random metal blocks with letters, and we have to arrange them to spell a word correctly. If we get it wrong, we get shocked." 

"Uggmmrrr!" came a noise from the bear as he pointed to the students and motioned that the game was about to begin. @blybrook PE pressed a button, and the clattering noise of metal blocks spilling onto each student's desk filled the room. One by one, pictures flashed on the screen and the students scrambled to arrange the correct letters: "receipt", "upholstery", "dumbbell", "column", "fluorescent", and other commonly misspelled words. Once in a while a "DAMMIT!" or "FECK!" could be heard when someone got a word wrong. "Aaagghhrr!! Mumffhhff!" snorted @blybrook PE each time he heard profane language. 

@harshaPEAZ was doing well until she got her next set of blocks. "How am I supposed to spell 'vehicle' with these?" She kept re-arranging until she could form some type of word...any word..."Y-O-U-R N-E-X-T". @harshaPEAZ turned around. One of the elementary kids was peering at her through the classroom window. "NOOOOO!!!!" cried @harshaPEAZ , as a thousand volts shot through the pieces, and then her body. Her mind screamed as she tried to take her hands off the desk, but her body wouldn't respond. After a few seconds, it was all over.

Later, everyone was mourning the loss of @harshaPEAZ , except for @djl PE , who had been sent to the playground for "cutting class."

@harshaPEAZ was lynched by the town. She was the town doctor.

@djl PE was night killed by the mafia.

Remaining players are: @txjennah PE , @BlueBlueprint_PE , @SaltySteve PE , @RBHeadge PE , @ChebyshevII PE , @squaretaper LIT AF PE , @beccabun PE , @Dothracki PE , @chart94 

Voting will continue through today. Night kill will be tonight, and we'll break for the weekend and write-up will be Monday morning.


----------



## Dothracki PE

DuranDuran PE said:


> "fluorescent"


This one! Every time! Why can't everyone just replace all of the fixtures with LED? It is much easier to spell.


----------



## DLD PE

Dothracki PE said:


> This one! Every time! Why can't everyone just replace all of the fixtures with LED? It is much easier to spell.


"Accommodate" and "occasionally" are a couple others. I just Googled, "Common misspelled words" and a big list came up lol.


----------



## User1

i am not @djl PE


----------



## DLD PE

tj_PE said:


> i am not @djl PE


I still can't tag you.


----------



## beccabun PE

I think one mafia member should come forward to let us get at least one win in this round.


----------



## User1

i come forward to confess...


----------



## User1

i am not maf.


----------



## DLD PE

Test:

@tj_PE

Usually as I type someone's name after the "@", the name comes up, but yours never does. However, after I posted this, your name is highlighted in blue. Did you get a notification?


----------



## JayKay PE

I am happy that @blybrook PE has returned to being a bear that can't talk. Because it's true. They can't use people words.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

JayKay PE said:


> I am happy that @blybrook PE has returned to being a bear that can't talk. Because it's true. They can't use people words.


I don't think he talked during my detective game - I think he was just film noir silent bear.


----------



## djl PE

tj_PE said:


> i am not @djl PE


I am!!!


----------



## DLD PE

MadamPirate PE said:


> I don't think he talked during my detective game - I think he was just film noir silent bear.


I made him talk during a previous round. It was my bad.


----------



## djl PE

Welp bye everybody


----------



## SaltySteve PE

@DuranDuran PE I'd like to vote for @beccabun PE . 

I'm betting there is at least one mafia on the @harshaPEAZ train.....


----------



## DLD PE




----------



## DLD PE

The Children of the Corridor would like someone else to play with.


----------



## beccabun PE

SaltySteve PE said:


> @DuranDuran PE I'd like to vote for @beccabun PE .
> 
> I'm betting there is at least one mafia on the @harshaPEAZ train.....


it's not me and i doubt it's RBH. I'd like to go back to your vote yesterday for @ChebyshevII PE since they still haven't voted. @DuranDuran PE I vote for @ChebyshevII PE


----------



## SaltySteve PE

beccabun PE said:


> it's not me and i doubt it's RBH. I'd like to go back to your vote yesterday for @ChebyshevII PE since they still haven't voted. @DuranDuran PE I vote for @ChebyshevII PE



I agree, that's sus as well.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

djl PE said:


> I am!!!


wait? what? Were you maf? The nightkill didn't tell us either way.


----------



## Dothracki PE

JayKay PE said:


> I am happy that @blybrook PE has returned to being a bear that can't talk. Because it's true. They can't use people words.


@blybrook PE definitely talked in his low gruffy voice in my construction game.


----------



## DLD PE

@tj_PE are you maf?


----------



## Dothracki PE

@tj_PE are you maf?


----------



## djl PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> wait? what? Were you maf? The nightkill didn't tell us either way.


no i was regular townie. I was only saying that I am @djl PE . Duran's spreadsheet says reg town


----------



## DLD PE

In the past, night kill roles weren't announced, but I mentioned in the rules I would announce all roles upon death, as I did with @NikR_PE.


----------



## NikR_PE

Yes @tj_PE . Yes i can


----------



## JayKay PE

@tj_PE you're magically showing up on the dropdown list! You def were not earlier this week!


----------



## Dothracki PE

At this point I am just going by process of elimination to determine reads. I have several other scenarios but just trying to start up some diaglogue in the town. May not help but just wanted to get my thoughts to everyone else in the town that is left.

Mafia lean: @BlueBlueprint_PE, @beccabun PE, @ChebyshevII PE, @chart94

Neutral: @RBHeadge PE, @squaretaper LIT AF PE, @txjennah PE

Town lean: @SaltySteve PE


----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ

So can someone help me and tell me am I the only one getting random DM here from someone called delarius921 for report this as spam lol 

"harshaPEAZ, hеy) Еmilly, 25, fеmаlе. Frоm USА. Writе mе оnly in КIK mеssеngеr fоr frее sеx chаt, my usеrnаmе: scammer, report this" 

I guess I need to change my name...


----------



## DLD PE




----------



## DLD PE

harshaPEAZ said:


> So can someone help me and tell me am I the only one getting random DM here from someone called delarius921 for report this as spam lol
> 
> "harshaPEAZ, hеy) Еmilly, 25, fеmаlе. Frоm USА. Writе mе оnly in КIK mеssеngеr fоr frее sеx chаt, my usеrnаmе: scammer, report this"
> 
> I guess I need to change my name...


Click the "report" button. I got the same message earlier today. Probably SPAM.


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

DuranDuran PE said:


> Click the "report" button. I got the same message earlier today. Probably SPAM.





harshaPEAZ said:


> So can someone help me and tell me am I the only one getting random DM here from someone called delarius921 for report this as spam lol
> 
> "harshaPEAZ, hеy) Еmilly, 25, fеmаlе. Frоm USА. Writе mе оnly in КIK mеssеngеr fоr frее sеx chаt, my usеrnаmе: scammer, report this"
> 
> I guess I need to change my name...


i just got it too!


----------



## beccabun PE

BlueBlueprint_PE said:


> i just got it too!


Anyone who DIDN'T get the spam message is maf!


----------



## Dothracki PE

I have no recent conversations in my PM, which proves I am both not mafia and too ugly even for robo-spammers.


----------



## JayKay PE

beccabun PE said:


> Anyone who DIDN'T get the spam message is maf!





Dothracki PE said:


> I have no recent conversations in my PM, which proves I am both not mafia and too ugly even for robo-spammers.


Uh....I am maf, then?


----------



## Dothracki PE

JayKay PE said:


> Uh....I am maf, then?


I knew it! @DuranDuran PE I vote for instant lynching of @JayKay PE


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

I also got the spam DM and reported it

Also, as the cop, this game in infuriating.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

I've gotten two of those spam messages today. I reported both.



jean15paul_PE said:


> Also, as the cop, this game in infuriating.


fify


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

beccabun PE said:


> Anyone who DIDN'T get the spam message is maf!


I got it, but I am not so quick to call it spam. I think she just REALLY wants to talk sexy with a lot of people. No slut-shaming allowed.


----------



## DLD PE

EyehatethePEexam PE said:


> I got it, but I am not so quick to call it spam. I think she just REALLY wants to talk sexy with a lot of people. No slut-shaming allowed.


I thought about asking her if she's maf.


----------



## DLD PE

Dothracki PE said:


> I knew it! @DuranDuran PE I vote for instant lynching of @JayKay PE


@Dothracki PE was caught flipping off headmaster @JayKay PE . He's been sent to the gym to tryout for the Chinese dodgeball team.


----------



## DLD PE

Triple!


----------



## Dothracki PE

DuranDuran PE said:


> @Dothracki PE was caught flipping off headmaster @JayKay PE . He's been sent to the gym to tryout for the Chinese dodgeball team.
> 
> View attachment 23285


I won't have any problems, I will be able to be able to see the ball very well with my big American eyes!


----------



## DLD PE

Dothracki PE said:


> I won't have any problems, I will be able to be able to see the ball very well with my big American eyes!


You're no "Pip" though!


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

Dothracki PE said:


> At this point I am just going by process of elimination to determine reads. I have several other scenarios but just trying to start up some diaglogue in the town. May not help but just wanted to get my thoughts to everyone else in the town that is left.
> 
> Mafia lean: @BlueBlueprint_PE, @beccabun PE, @ChebyshevII PE, @chart94
> 
> Neutral: @RBHeadge PE, @squaretaper LIT AF PE, @txjennah PE
> 
> Town lean: @SaltySteve PE





not maf!


----------



## NikR_PE

JayKay PE said:


> Uh....I am maf, then?


Or maybe you are the one sending those messages. Sus fo sho


----------



## RBHeadge PE

@DuranDuran PE I'm putting in a placeholder for @ChebyshevII PE


----------



## SaltySteve PE

DuranDuran PE said:


> View attachment 23284




Do we at least get to know the affiliation of who ever gets lynched tonight?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

NikR_PE said:


> Or maybe you are the one sending those messages. Sus fo sho


It was me. I am the sexy spammer.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

For a good time, pay $375 for an 8 hour session with a 1 hour lunch.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Triple!


----------



## DLD PE

SaltySteve PE said:


> Do we at least get to know the affiliation of who ever gets lynched tonight?


Yes. All players' roles are revealed upon death.


----------



## DLD PE




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

@DuranDuran PE I vote for...uh... @chart94 just because. I could be talked out of it.


----------



## DLD PE




----------



## Dothracki PE

I dunno who to trust at this point. Since nobody else contributed any reads. I have to go with who I believe is left of the town but I have had bad judgement this whole game. 

@DuranDuran PE I vote for @beccabun PE


----------



## beccabun PE

Dothracki PE said:


> I dunno who to trust at this point. Since nobody else contributed any reads. I have to go with who I believe is left of the town but I have had bad judgement this whole game.
> 
> @DuranDuran PE I vote for @beccabun PE


Bad move.


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

i concur.. no idea who to trust at this point... the lack of voting and banter this round is making it tough... i guess i'll go for a 3-way tie. @DuranDuran PE i vote for @chart94 they've been too quiet anyway.


----------



## beccabun PE

i don’t know why we continue to bring this to ties with cheby when they haven’t contributed to this round. If they’re mafia, this is a really dumb move on our part.


----------



## beccabun PE

beccabun PE said:


> i don’t know why we continue to bring this to ties with cheby when they haven’t contributed to this round. If they’re mafia, this is a really dumb move on our part.


Wait I confused Cheb and chart. Regardless, staying under the radar is a good mafia strategy if you can manage it


----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ




----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ

I guess it sends everytime I login ... I did report but still


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

harshaPEAZ said:


> I guess it sends everytime I login ... I did report but still


I got it again earlier too. Though I reported it and left the convo ..


----------



## DLD PE

Time!

Is there a 3 way tie?


----------



## DLD PE

I'll report Monday


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

DuranDuran PE said:


> I'll report Monday


The suspense!!!


----------



## chart94 PE

It’s killing me…


----------



## chart94 PE

beccabun PE said:


> Wait I confused Cheb and chart. Regardless, staying under the radar is a good mafia strategy if you can manage it


Cheb chart same thing both start with a Ch


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

harshaPEAZ said:


> View attachment 23290


[email protected] "I have a lot of work and I'm stressed"


----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ

jean15paul_PE said:


> [email protected] "I have a lot of work and I'm stressed"


Well she stopped sending it... I guess she is a fellow engineer too and understood me


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

harshaPEAZ said:


> So can someone help me and tell me am I the only one getting random DM here from someone called delarius921 for report this as spam lol
> 
> "harshaPEAZ, hеy) Еmilly, 25, fеmаlе. Frоm USА. Writе mе оnly in КIK mеssеngеr fоr frее sеx chаt, my usеrnаmе: scammer, report this"
> 
> I guess I need to change my name...


Nah, me too. Twice this weekend already.


----------



## DLD PE

I have a project going out tomorrow morning, so I'm going to go ahead and reveal Friday's results so you have them. The mafia have already chosen their nightkill, so I'll include that as well. 



Spoiler: Click here to see results



Just wanted to let you know, YOU ARE COMPLETELY UNDER MY CONTROL! You may resume reading now.


----------



## DLD PE

Day 4/Night 4

The class settled into their completely boring, 2-hour long "grammar/proper communications" class. "Ok," said the instructor, "What happens when you have a project due in a week, but the architect who is your client, asks for your signed drawings 2 days early so they can bill the client and make them happy?" @ChebyshevII PE was first to answer: "Tell them to wait a go***nm" minute, we don't even have final mechanical drawings yet, and we need at least a day or two to circuit THEIR equipment and review our own drawings before we finish. Besides, this project wasn't supposed to be due until a couple of days later!"
The teacher pulled a lever, and the floor under @ChebyshevII PE gave way, sending him to the basement. "Cheby has decided he'd rather play in the playground than meet our clients' demands", chided the teacher. "Would anyone else like to take a 'stab' at it?" @Dothracki PE raised his hand. "The correct answer is, 'Yes sir, we'll turn in signed drawings, even though they're not finished. We'll issue revisions at no cost to you after we receive the completed mechanical prints. Please accept our apologies for any delays. As always, it's been a pleasure to do (pro-bono) business with you! Please consider us for any and all future projects." @Dothracki PE sat down, eyes closed, teeth clenched. The floor below him did not move. "Feckin' architects", mumbled @squaretaper LIT AF PE , who covered his mouth after realizing his mistake, but it was too late. The floor gave way and he soon joined Cheby at the "playgournd". 



Spoiler: Click here (really, this time, I promise heh heh) to see results:



@ChebyshevII PE was lynched by the town. He was a Regular Townie.
@squaretaper LIT AF PE was nightkilled by the mafia. He was the Mafia Spy.



Remaining players are: @txjennah PE , @BlueBlueprint_PE , @SaltySteve PE , @RBHeadge PE , @beccabun PE , @Dothracki PE , @chart94


----------



## Dothracki PE

DuranDuran PE said:


> Day 4/Night 4
> 
> The class settled into their completely boring, 2-hour long "grammar/proper communications" class. "Ok," said the instructor, "What happens when you have a project due in a week, but the architect who is your client, asks for your signed drawings 2 days early so they can bill the client and make them happy?" @ChebyshevII PE was first to answer: "Tell them to wait a go***nm" minute, we don't even have final mechanical drawings yet, and we need at least a day or two to circuit THEIR equipment and review our own drawings before we finish. Besides, this project wasn't supposed to be due until a couple of days later!"
> The teacher pulled a lever, and the floor under @ChebyshevII PE gave way, sending him to the basement. "Cheby has decided he'd rather play in the playground than meet our clients' demands", chided the teacher. "Would anyone else like to take a 'stab' at it?" @Dothracki PE raised his hand. "The correct answer is, 'Yes sir, we'll turn in signed drawings, even though they're not finished. We'll issue revisions at no cost to you after we receive the completed mechanical prints. Please accept our apologies for any delays. As always, it's been a pleasure to do (pro-bono) business with you! Please consider us for any and all future projects." @Dothracki PE sat down, eyes closed, teeth clenched. The floor below him did not move. "Feckin' architects", mumbled @squaretaper LIT AF PE , who covered his mouth after realizing his mistake, but it was too late. The floor gave way and he soon joined Cheby at the "playgournd".
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Click here (really, this time, I promise heh heh) to see results:
> 
> 
> 
> @ChebyshevII PE was lynched by the town. He was a Regular Townie.
> @squaretaper LIT AF PE was nightkilled by the mafia. He was the Mafia Spy.
> 
> 
> 
> Remaining players are: @txjennah PE , @BlueBlueprint_PE , @SaltySteve PE , @RBHeadge PE , @beccabun PE , @Dothracki PE , @chart94





But also


----------



## SaltySteve PE

I count this as a win. Anyone know how many mafia are left?


----------



## DLD PE




----------



## DLD PE

SaltySteve PE said:


> I count this as a win. Anyone know how many mafia are left?





Spoiler: Click here.



I do!


----------



## Dothracki PE

SaltySteve PE said:


> I count this as a win. Anyone know how many mafia are left?


I am guessing it's a 4-3 split right now with just 1 mafia boss and 2 regular mafia. Unless we started with just 3 in the mafia group.


----------



## JayKay PE

SaltySteve PE said:


> I count this as a win. Anyone know how many mafia are left?


All of them


----------



## SaltySteve PE

Here's my current reads

Mafia
@txjennah PE - It just looks bad that they've skated through under the radar. 

Mafia Lean
@chart94 - Also skating under the radar but not as bad.
@beccabun PE - 2/3 votes have killed off a townie.
@RBHeadge PE - voted twice. Killed a townie twice.

Townie lean
@Dothracki PE - Voting pattern
@BlueBlueprint_PE - Voting pattern


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

That's what I was gonna say.


----------



## SaltySteve PE

Anyone got a quiji ouija board? We need to call up @jean15paul_PE for some help.


----------



## DLD PE

SaltySteve PE said:


> Anyone got a quiji board? We need to call up @jean15paul_PE for some help.


@JayKay PE sends @SaltySteve PE back to spelling class.


----------



## SaltySteve PE

DuranDuran PE said:


> @JayKay PE sends @SaltySteve PE back to spelling class.


Whats sad is that I even googled _ouija _before I typed that and still jacked it up. Welcome to monday.


----------



## DLD PE

SaltySteve PE said:


> Whats sad is that I even googled _ouija _before I typed that and still jacked it up. Welcome to monday.


@SaltySteve PE , after being assigned kp duty in the school cafeteria as punishment:


----------



## Dothracki PE

I've been postulating this theory and now I think it has merit. Maybe this is the information JP has been wanting to say as well. Based on their voting pattern and steering the town wrong at least twice, @DuranDuran PE I vote for @RBHeadge PE


----------



## txjennah PE

I'm with @Dothracki PE . I vote for @RBHeadge PE


----------



## SaltySteve PE

@DuranDuran PE I vote for @txjennah PE .


----------



## DLD PE




----------



## txjennah PE

SaltySteve PE said:


> @DuranDuran PE I vote for @txjennah PE .


I mean, I got back from vacation last week and am working on buying a house, but whatever. ¯\_(ツ)_/¯ We've already lost the doctor and cop, what's one more innocent townie?


----------



## SaltySteve PE

Trying to buy a house right now seems miserable. @DuranDuran PE change my vote to @chart94


----------



## JayKay PE

txjennah PE said:


> I mean, I got back from vacation last week and am working on buying a house, but whatever. ¯\_(ツ)_/¯ We've already lost the doctor and cop, what's one more innocent townie?


BUYING A HOUSE?!?!?!?!!?! AND SELLING YOUR CURRENT?? Stop moving away from me!!!


----------



## txjennah PE

SaltySteve PE said:


> Trying to buy a house right now seems miserable. @DuranDuran PE change my vote to @chart94


Thanks. It hasn't been horrible because we're moving to a town that is a little smaller (I would never try to buy a house where I used to live in Texas). We've had a very involved seller though, who was there for the inspection and everything. So that's made this round......interesting.


----------



## txjennah PE

JayKay PE said:


> BUYING A HOUSE?!?!?!?!!?! AND SELLING YOUR CURRENT?? Stop moving away from me!!!


I either move away from you and be five minutes from amenities, or stay depressed because I'm living in the middle of nowhere YOU PICK


----------



## SaltySteve PE

JayKay PE said:


> BUYING A HOUSE?!?!?!?!!?! AND SELLING YOUR CURRENT?? Stop moving away from me!!!


Plot Twist: She's selling her house and buying one next door to you.


----------



## Dothracki PE

txjennah PE said:


> I either move away from you and be five minutes from amenities, or stay depressed because I'm living in the middle of nowhere YOU PICK


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

DuranDuran PE said:


> "Feckin' architects", mumbled @squaretaper LIT AF PE


*massages temples*


----------



## JayKay PE

txjennah PE said:


> I either move away from you and be five minutes from amenities, or stay depressed because I'm living in the middle of nowhere YOU PICK


I pick whatever makes you the happiest. Just let me know when you move so we can maybe meet up for hiking or din-dins once in a while! Especially since you'll be working remotely and killing it at work!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

txjennah PE said:


> and am working on buying a house


DON'T DO IT!!!

Bahahhaa!! Home ownership: the forever hobby.


----------



## txjennah PE

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> DON'T DO IT!!!
> 
> Bahahhaa!! Home ownership: the forever hobby.


We've already got one, but it's in an area that sucks and my husband has to commute 50 minutes each way to work. Working on getting one where his commute is < 10 minutes away AND I get a basement AND a nice backyard. AND it's close to trails, grocery store, and a Starbucks, which is all my basic ass wants right now. UNTZ UNTZ UNTZ


----------



## txjennah PE

JayKay PE said:


> I pick whatever makes you the happiest. Just let me know when you move so we can maybe meet up for hiking or din-dins once in a while! Especially since you'll be working remotely and killing it at work!


Haha my response came out more aggressive and less facetious than I intended. For sure! We'll still be visiting the city and there will be some nice trails around our new town.


----------



## DLD PE

txjennah PE said:


> We've already got one, but it's in an area that sucks and my husband has to commute 50 minutes each way to work. Working on getting one where his commute is < 10 minutes away AND I get a basement AND a nice backyard. AND it's close to trails, grocery store, and a Starbucks, which is all my basic ass wants right now. UNTZ UNTZ UNTZ


As long as you get settled in by the time the pumpkin spice latte comes out (and there's a NEW fall flavor coming out, I understand), you're good!


----------



## txjennah PE

DuranDuran PE said:


> As long as you get settled in by the time the pumpkin spice latte comes out (and there's a NEW fall flavor coming out, I understand), you're good!


Can I tell you a secret?

......
......
......
......

I don't like pumpkin spice latte.

But I'm definitely up for a new fall flavor. IT'S ABOUT TIME STARBUCKS. HUSTLE


----------



## Dothracki PE

txjennah PE said:


> Can I tell you a secret?
> 
> ......
> ......
> ......
> ......
> 
> I don't like pumpkin spice latte.
> 
> But I'm definitely up for a new fall flavor. IT'S ABOUT TIME STARBUCKS. HUSTLE


Apple Crisp Macchiato? Sign me up!

Pumpkin Spice Fans Will Love The Two New Items Starbucks Is Introducing For The Fall


----------



## DLD PE

txjennah PE said:


> Can I tell you a secret?
> 
> ......
> ......
> ......
> ......
> 
> I don't like pumpkin spice latte.
> 
> But I'm definitely up for a new fall flavor. IT'S ABOUT TIME STARBUCKS. HUSTLE


Money saving secret:

We're (wife and I) are such tight-wads. I never get/buy Starbucks, but it seems like once or twice a year someone (usually a co-worker or lighting rep) buys me Starbucks and that's my once-a-year latte.


----------



## JayKay PE

txjennah PE said:


> We've already got one, but it's in an area that sucks and my husband has to commute 50 minutes each way to work. Working on getting one where his commute is < 10 minutes away AND I get a basement AND a nice backyard. AND it's close to trails, grocery store, and a Starbucks, which is all my basic ass wants right now. UNTZ UNTZ UNTZ


A NICE BACKYARD. BUT THE CORN CALLS TO YOU. I want to see Apollo running around a fenced backyard. And a fire pit. And hammock. And and...I'm just going to keep listing things I want in a house of my own, but force it onto you!

At least the housing market is slightly cooling down. Prices are still higher than normal, but at least the biding wars have calmed down a bit so you can get something only $5k over listing instead of $25k.


----------



## txjennah PE

DuranDuran PE said:


> Money saving secret:
> 
> We're (wife and I) are such tight-wads. I never get/buy Starbucks, but it seems like once or twice a year someone (usually a co-worker or lighting rep) buys me Starbucks and that's my once-a-year latte.


When my husband and I were dating, we would get Starbucks at least twice a week. Eeee! Now we're down to once a week.


----------



## txjennah PE

JayKay PE said:


> A NICE BACKYARD. BUT THE CORN CALLS TO YOU. I want to see Apollo running around a fenced backyard. And a fire pit. And hammock. And and...I'm just going to keep listing things I want in a house of my own, but force it onto you!
> 
> At least the housing market is slightly cooling down. Prices are still higher than normal, but at least the biding wars have calmed down a bit so you can get something only $5k over listing instead of $25k.


We negotiated ours down below the asking price, and it ended up appraising for higher. UNTZ UNTZ UNTZ


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

txjennah PE said:


> We negotiated ours down below the asking price, and it ended up appraising for higher. UNTZ UNTZ UNTZ


TXJ KNOWS HOW TO HUSTLE UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

JayKay PE said:


> A NICE BACKYARD. BUT THE CORN CALLS TO YOU. I want to see Apollo running around a fenced backyard. And a fire pit. And hammock. And and...I'm just going to keep listing things I want in a house of my own, but force it onto you!
> 
> At least the housing market is slightly cooling down. Prices are still higher than normal, but at least the biding wars have calmed down a bit so you can get something only $5k over listing instead of $25k.


Wait does Apollo run? I just imagine him lying on yarn and giving side-eye.


----------



## JayKay PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> Wait does Apollo run? I just imagine him lying on yarn and giving side-eye.


I have seen Apollo, in person, do a delightful romp that could be classified as running.


----------



## DLD PE




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

JayKay PE said:


> do a delightful romp that could be classified as running


It me.


----------



## JayKay PE

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> It me.


No. It Odin.


----------



## txjennah PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> Wait does Apollo run? I just imagine him lying on yarn and giving side-eye.


Haha he does! He will run under the following circumstances:

-If there is food involved
-If there is an open door and he sees a brief glimpse of sweet, sweet freedom
-If you tell him to stay


----------



## txjennah PE

The accuracy of this meme:


----------



## JayKay PE

txjennah PE said:


> The accuracy of this meme:
> 
> View attachment 23306


Adds *excuse me sir, that is my yarn


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

Dothracki PE said:


> Apple Crisp Macchiato? Sign me up!
> 
> Pumpkin Spice Fans Will Love The Two New Items Starbucks Is Introducing For The Fall


I don’t like pumpkin spice lattes … but this apple crisp macchiato doesn’t sound appealing either … I prefer coffee flavored coffee. The stronger the better. As such, I don’t buy my coffee from Starbucks and I’m from the Seattle area. Lol


----------



## JayKay PE

I get angry when I go to starbucks and order a peppermint hot chocolate and they're like "peppermint mocha hot chocolate" and I'm like "no" and they're like "yes" and I'm like "no. I want a plain hot chocolate with peppermint."


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

BlueBlueprint_PE said:


> I don’t like pumpkin spice lattes … but this apple crisp macchiato doesn’t sound appealing either … I prefer coffee flavored coffee. The stronger the better. As such, I don’t buy my coffee from Starbucks and I’m from the Seattle area. Lol
> View attachment 23307


Yeah I tend to drink traditional Americano coffee. Starbucks does not do a good job with this.


----------



## SaltySteve PE

I've had maybe 3 cups of coffee in my life. 

One from a concession stand that was black - It was awful
One from a Keurig that was some flavor - It wasn't good but it was drinkable and I was dead tired at work.
One from Starbucks - It was tasty but not something I would spend $7 on again.

Thus concludes my experience with coffee. Thank you for attending my TED talk.


----------



## Dothracki PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> Yeah I tend to drink traditional Americano coffee. Starbucks does not do a good job with this.


Americanos are different from coffee no?


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

I drink coffee.
Black coffee, as long as it is not a super dark roast. 99% of the time.
Or White sweet coffee, with a ton of cream and sugar. the 1%. It is too rich for me.
THERE IS NO MIDDLE GROUND.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

vhab49_PE said:


> I drink coffee.
> Black coffee, as long as it is not a super dark roast. 99% of the time.
> Or White sweet coffee, with a ton of cream and sugar. the 1%. It is too rich for me.
> THERE IS NO MIDDLE GROUND.


*offers vhab beige coffee*


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Only pourover or AeroPress coffee with local beanz ova hea! I figure, anything that needs PSL-like mixings is prob not great coffee and if it is great coffee, it can't be appreciated with a sugary cover up. 

If I'm at the office, I'll drink the crappy office coffee but I'll make an entire 12-cup carafe and drink the whole thing.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Triple?


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

jean15paul_PE said:


> Yeah I tend to drink traditional Americano coffee. Starbucks does not do a good job with this.


no they don't .... i make my own coffee.... i'm kind of a snob that way...


----------



## Dothracki PE

vhab49_PE said:


> I drink coffee.
> Black coffee, as long as it is not a super dark roast. 99% of the time.
> Or White sweet coffee, with a ton of cream and sugar. the 1%. It is too rich for me.
> THERE IS NO MIDDLE GROUND.


----------



## DLD PE

Where did the mafia thread go?


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> Only pourover or AeroPress coffee with local beanz ova hea! I figure, anything that needs PSL-like mixings is prob not great coffee and if it is great coffee, it can't be appreciated with a sugary cover up.
> 
> If I'm at the office, I'll drink the crappy office coffee but I'll make an entire 12-cup carafe and drink the whole thing.


ditto!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

BlueBlueprint_PE said:


> i make my own coffee.... i'm kind of a snob that way...


*eyeballs burr grinder*


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

I will amend my previous statements with: if the coffee is financed externally, then I will happily and appreciatively drink whatever!


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

i think i'm ready for another cup of coffee... 

so, the maf killed off their own spy. good news for the town! YES!! 

but, the town lost another regular townie and have yet to take down a maf member... i'm going to have to go back and read through the voting this round... this one has been frustrating!


----------



## beccabun PE

@DuranDuran PE I vote for @BlueBlueprint_PE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Aries or Odin??


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Oops, wrong thread. But, too bad!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

DuranDuran PE said:


> Where did the mafia thread go?


Transmogrified into coffia thread.


----------



## Dothracki PE

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> Transmogrified into coffia thread.


----------



## DLD PE




----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> Only pourover or AeroPress coffee with local beanz ova hea! I figure, anything that needs PSL-like mixings is prob not great coffee and if it is great coffee, it can't be appreciated with a sugary cover up.
> 
> If I'm at the office, I'll drink the crappy office coffee but I'll make an entire 12-cup carafe and drink the whole thing.


I used an AeroPress for years before yielding to the convenience of a Keurig. LOL


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

jean15paul_PE said:


> I used an AeroPress for years before yielding to the convenience of a Keurig. LOL


ugh... tried a keurig when my husband brought one home.. hated it. even when it was in the house, i never used it. i convinced him to get rid of it... too much wasted counter space for terrible coffee (IMO)...


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

BlueBlueprint_PE said:


> ugh... tried a keurig when my husband brought one home.. hated it. even when it was in the house, i never used it. i convinced him to get rid of it... too much wasted counter space for terrible coffee (IMO)...


Interesting. I remember comparison testing the Keurig vs AeroPress. I tried the same coffee in both. I thought they tasted pretty similar. Keurig was a little more acidic, but also a little stronger. But the differences were minor in my opinion.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> Interesting. I remember comparison testing the Keurig vs AeroPress. I tried the same coffee in both. I thought they tasted pretty similar. Keurig was a little more acidic, but also a little stronger. But the differences were minor in my opinion.


I 100% acknowledge that I'm horrible and wasteful in other ways, but at the same time I can't bring myself to get into little disposable Keurig pods. 

We did have one in the break room at my previous job. Wasn't wild about the brew quality but I acknowledge the convenience factor.

Oh well, dis Amerika, do whatever.


----------



## User1

maybe if people stop logging in for 83 consecutive years they become untaggable? :iono:


----------



## txjennah PE

tj_PE said:


> maybe if people stop logging in for 83 consecutive years they become untaggable? :iono:


suspish


----------



## djl PE

My wife and I got a ninja coffee maker for a wedding gift- its great. We buy whole beans and grind some every couple of days. 
I don't really appreciate keurig brews, but I drink them when I need to (i.e. every morning at work around 10:30).
Otherwise, I'm not picky about beans or blends or roasts. I tend to like darker roasts and only drink it black, but those are my general parameters of coffee consumption.
I kinda wish I was a little more knowledgeable/stuck up about my coffee, but as with almost all things food and drink, if it's in front of me, it'll get put in its place (my belly).


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

jean15paul_PE said:


> Interesting. I remember comparison testing the Keurig vs AeroPress. I tried the same coffee in both. I thought they tasted pretty similar. Keurig was a little more acidic, but also a little stronger. But the differences were minor in my opinion.


For the record .. my go to is a pour over.


----------



## DLD PE

20 mins!


----------



## DLD PE

8 mins!


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

@DuranDuran PE i vote for @Dothracki PE


----------



## RBHeadge PE

@DuranDuran PE I vote for @Dothracki PE


----------



## txjennah PE

ahahaha I love the coffee discussion that started because of my being a basic b


----------



## Dothracki PE

I warned you all, nobody voted or listened, and now we have a mafia block.


----------



## DLD PE

Time!


----------



## DLD PE

There was a tie between @RBHeadge PE and @Dothracki PE . The randomizer has chosen.

@RBHeadge PE was lynched by the town. He was the mafia boss.

There will be 2 night kills tonight. This will be announced tomorrow morning.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

DuranDuran PE said:


> @RBHeadge PE was lynched by the town. He was the mafia boss.
> 
> There will be 2 night kills tonight. This will be announced tomorrow morning.


You all lynched me too early. 

::maniacal laughter::


----------



## Dothracki PE

Dothracki PE said:


> View attachment 23293
> 
> 
> But also
> View attachment 23294


Revisting this post.


----------



## JayKay PE

@BlueBlueprint_PE now I'm researching aeropress. I have a keurig, and I like it because it is literally just me making a cup of coffee every once in a while. I've started using my reusable keurig cup because I got tired of the grittiness of the Aldi k-cups (because I don't like buying huge amounts of k-cups since...I don't drink them that often), but I find that using the reusable k-cup has resulted in less 'coffee' (I might be not using it correctly, while I'll look into. I hate that the unit takes up a huge amount of counter space and it's a little frustrating. I also don't want to have to deal with using my kettle/electric kettle if I don't need to when making coffee. Is there a method to just do cold coffee that I can zap in the microwave or something?

Maybe I'll just stick to my instant cafe bustelo...


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> *offers vhab beige coffee*


Gross.


----------



## DLD PE

Day 5/Night 5

The weary students were getting ready for their next class, "Ethics and Project Management", but first it was time to break for lunch. Everyone went down to the basement to find the cafeteria and kitchen. They ran into Shriek, the custodian. "Feel free to serve yourselves, but keep your voices down and don't talk to the cook. The Children of the Corridor are always listening."




"This place gives me the creeps. It's always given me the creeps", said @chart94 . "We need to pass our classes and get out of here!" In the kitchen, @DuranDuran PE was chopping up hot dogs, potatoes and onions. "That looks disgusting!", exclaimed @beccabun PE . "How do you expect us to eat this?", forgetting they were not supposed to converse with the cook. "Some of us live, some of die, but all will fail", mumbled @DuranDuran PE . "What's that supposed to mean?" said @Dothracki PE , who was still drenched with sweat and covered in bruises from his Chinese dodgeball team tryouts. "Some of us live, some of us die, but all will fail", @DuranDuran PE mumbled again, staring out into space. "I know that guy", said @SaltySteve PE . "He was a promising engineer. He got his seal and signed one project. An architect complained about it, and his firm threw him under the bus. Instead of standing up for him, they reported him to the authorities to save their own ass. He lost his license and has never been the same since." "I don't care, forget him", said @RBHeadge PE . "I don't trust the food or anyone here." He went to the walk-in freezer and opened the door, hoping to find something safe and microwavable to eat. He was knocked to the floor from behind. @beccabun PE towered over him, blocking his escape. "I've been watching you. I saw you in spelling class manipulating the blocks. You let @harshaPEAZ die!" "Yeah, I let a few people die, but I'm doing it to save the masses. This school needs to be shut down!" He pulled out a gun, but @beccabun PE tackled him before he could get a shot off. A struggle ensued. @beccabun PE yelled for help, and @Dothracki PE charged in to break it up, but out of nowhere a lead-filled dodgeball flew in, knocking everyone to the ground. The freezer door slammed shut.

@txjennah PE and @BlueBlueprint_PE were later found sitting in the cafeteria, apparently unaware of the commotion. @chart94 and @SaltySteve PE joined them. "Where is everyone else?" asked @BlueBlueprint_PE . @chart94 and @SaltySteve PE looked at each other, then at @txjennah PE and @BlueBlueprint_PE . "I thought they were with you guys!" The four of them ate lunch together in silence, each wondering who was hiding secrets from who. 

@RBHeadge PE was lynched by the town. He was the Mafia Boss.

@Dothracki PE and @beccabun PE were night killed by the mafia.

There are 4 players left. They are @txjennah PE , @BlueBlueprint_PE , @SaltySteve PE and @chart94


----------



## DLD PE




----------



## beccabun PE

DuranDuran PE said:


> "I know that guy", said @SaltySteve PE . "He was a promising engineer. He got his seal and signed one project. An architect complained about it, and his firm threw him under the bus. Instead of standing up for him, they reported him to the authorities to save their own ass. He lost his license and has never been the same since."


Damn architects.


DuranDuran PE said:


> @Dothracki PE and @beccabun PE were night killed by the mafia.


Damn mafia.


----------



## Dothracki PE




----------



## SaltySteve PE

DuranDuran PE said:


> Day 5/Night 5
> 
> The weary students were getting ready for their next class, "Ethics and Project Management", but first it was time to break for lunch. Everyone went down to the basement to find the cafeteria and kitchen. They ran into Shriek, the custodian. "Feel free to serve yourselves, but keep your voices down and don't talk to the cook. The Children of the Corridor are always listening."
> 
> View attachment 23317
> 
> 
> "This place gives me the creeps. It's always given me the creeps", said @chart94 . "We need to pass our classes and get out of here!" In the kitchen, @DuranDuran PE was chopping up hot dogs, potatoes and onions. "That looks disgusting!", exclaimed @beccabun PE . "How do you expect us to eat this?", forgetting they were not supposed to converse with the cook. "Some of us live, some of die, but all will fail", mumbled @DuranDuran PE . "What's that supposed to mean?" said @Dothracki PE , who was still drenched with sweat and covered in bruises from his Chinese dodgeball team tryouts. "Some of us live, some of us die, but all will fail", @DuranDuran PE mumbled again, staring out into space. "I know that guy", said @SaltySteve PE . "He was a promising engineer. He got his seal and signed one project. An architect complained about it, and his firm threw him under the bus. Instead of standing up for him, they reported him to the authorities to save their own ass. He lost his license and has never been the same since." "I don't care, forget him", said @RBHeadge PE . "I don't trust the food or anyone here." He went to the walk-in freezer and opened the door, hoping to find something safe and microwavable to eat. He was knocked to the floor from behind. @beccabun PE towered over him, blocking his escape. "I've been watching you. I saw you in spelling class manipulating the blocks. You let @harshaPEAZ die!" "Yeah, I let a few people die, but I'm doing it to save the masses. This school needs to be shut down!" He pulled out a gun, but @beccabun PE tackled him before he could get a shot off. A struggle ensued. @beccabun PE yelled for help, and @Dothracki PE charged in to break it up, but out of nowhere a lead-filled dodgeball flew in, knocking everyone to the ground. The freezer door slammed shut.
> 
> @txjennah PE and @BlueBlueprint_PE were later found sitting in the cafeteria, apparently unaware of the commotion. @chart94 and @SaltySteve PE joined them. "Where is everyone else?" asked @BlueBlueprint_PE . @chart94 and @SaltySteve PE looked at each other, then at @txjennah PE and @BlueBlueprint_PE . "I thought they were with you guys!" The four of them ate lunch together in silence, each wondering who was hiding secrets from who.
> 
> @RBHeadge PE was lynched by the town. He was the Mafia Boss.
> 
> @Dothracki PE and @beccabun PE were night killed by the mafia.
> 
> There are 4 players left. They are @txjennah PE , @BlueBlueprint_PE , @SaltySteve PE and @chart94


Good write up!!!


----------



## SaltySteve PE

@DuranDuran PE I vote for @txjennah PE


----------



## txjennah PE

Check the votes @SaltySteve PE . I voted second, immediately after @Dothracki PE , for @RBHeadge PE and never wavered in that vote. @RBHeadge PE was confirmed maf and since @Dothracki PE was nightkilled, we can assume they were townie. However, mafia don't care about logic, so @DuranDuran PE I vote for @SaltySteve PE


----------



## DLD PE




----------



## SaltySteve PE




----------



## txjennah PE

SaltySteve PE said:


>


Admission of guilt?


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

djl PE said:


> My wife and I got a ninja coffee maker for a wedding gift- its great. We buy whole beans and grind some every couple of days.
> I don't really appreciate keurig brews, but I drink them when I need to (i.e. every morning at work around 10:30).
> Otherwise, I'm not picky about beans or blends or roasts. I tend to like darker roasts and only drink it black, but those are my general parameters of coffee consumption.
> I kinda wish I was a little more knowledgeable/stuck up about my coffee, but as with almost all things food and drink, if it's in front of me, it'll get put in its place (my belly).


I second the Ninja coffee maker support. I got one a year or two ago and it's been great. We buy medium-dark roast fair trade coffee (I like super dark, my wife likes medium, so we split the difference and maintain equal disappointed alertness) and the Ninja brews it better than any drip coffee maker I've owned. French press and other pour-over methods are better...if you have time for that. In hard times I'm not above the cheapest coffee on the planet, I've walked off with many terrible hotel coffee packs. It's an addiction, I prefer the good stuff but when the shakes hit I'll lick Sam's Choice Breakfast Blend off the bare food of a hobo. 

I don't have the hatred of Starbucks most have expressed in this discussion, but I'll agree it's not that great. The best is always the hole-in-the-wall coffee shops where I'm the weirdo for wearing a tucked in polo and not having a hackey-sack in my pocket. Drive-thru preferably so I don't get the back story about the small community where the beans are grown and the carbon-neutral oven it was roasted in. It's a good product, give it to me in the largest bio-degradable cup you have and an IV pack, keep the change.

Long way of saying: Ninja coffee pot is good.


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

EyehatethePEexam PE said:


> I second the Ninja coffee maker support. I got one a year or two ago and it's been great. We buy medium-dark roast fair trade coffee (I like super dark, my wife likes medium, so we split the difference and maintain equal disappointed alertness) and the Ninja brews it better than any drip coffee maker I've owned. French press and other pour-over methods are better...if you have time for that. In hard times I'm not above the cheapest coffee on the planet, I've walked off with many terrible hotel coffee packs. It's an addiction, I prefer the good stuff but when the shakes hit I'll lick Sam's Choice Breakfast Blend off the bare food of a hobo.
> 
> I don't have the hatred of Starbucks most have expressed in this discussion, but I'll agree it's not that great. The best is always the hole-in-the-wall coffee shops where I'm the weirdo for wearing a tucked in polo and not having a hackey-sack in my pocket. Drive-thru preferably so I don't get the back story about the small community where the beans are grown and the carbon-neutral oven it was roasted in. It's a good product, give it to me in the largest bio-degradable cup you have and an IV pack, keep the change.
> 
> Long way of saying: Ninja coffee pot is good.


Funny. When we went to New York a few years ago I tried to find GOOD Hole in the Wall coffee shops without luck. I actually dumped a cup of coffee it was so bad. I ended up at Starbucks…


----------



## beccabun PE

here's a hot take (or cold take, since I'm locked in a freezer): 

ALL COFFEE IS TERRIBLE. TEA IS SUPERIOR.


----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ

DuranDuran PE said:


> Day 5/Night 5
> 
> The weary students were getting ready for their next class, "Ethics and Project Management", but first it was time to break for lunch. Everyone went down to the basement to find the cafeteria and kitchen. They ran into Shriek, the custodian. "Feel free to serve yourselves, but keep your voices down and don't talk to the cook. The Children of the Corridor are always listening."
> 
> View attachment 23317
> 
> 
> "This place gives me the creeps. It's always given me the creeps", said @chart94 . "We need to pass our classes and get out of here!" In the kitchen, @DuranDuran PE was chopping up hot dogs, potatoes and onions. "That looks disgusting!", exclaimed @beccabun PE . "How do you expect us to eat this?", forgetting they were not supposed to converse with the cook. "Some of us live, some of die, but all will fail", mumbled @DuranDuran PE . "What's that supposed to mean?" said @Dothracki PE , who was still drenched with sweat and covered in bruises from his Chinese dodgeball team tryouts. "Some of us live, some of us die, but all will fail", @DuranDuran PE mumbled again, staring out into space. "I know that guy", said @SaltySteve PE . "He was a promising engineer. He got his seal and signed one project. An architect complained about it, and his firm threw him under the bus. Instead of standing up for him, they reported him to the authorities to save their own ass. He lost his license and has never been the same since." "I don't care, forget him", said @RBHeadge PE . "I don't trust the food or anyone here." He went to the walk-in freezer and opened the door, hoping to find something safe and microwavable to eat. He was knocked to the floor from behind. @beccabun PE towered over him, blocking his escape. "I've been watching you. I saw you in spelling class manipulating the blocks. You let @harshaPEAZ die!" "Yeah, I let a few people die, but I'm doing it to save the masses. This school needs to be shut down!" He pulled out a gun, but @beccabun PE tackled him before he could get a shot off. A struggle ensued. @beccabun PE yelled for help, and @Dothracki PE charged in to break it up, but out of nowhere a lead-filled dodgeball flew in, knocking everyone to the ground. The freezer door slammed shut.
> 
> @txjennah PE and @BlueBlueprint_PE were later found sitting in the cafeteria, apparently unaware of the commotion. @chart94 and @SaltySteve PE joined them. "Where is everyone else?" asked @BlueBlueprint_PE . @chart94 and @SaltySteve PE looked at each other, then at @txjennah PE and @BlueBlueprint_PE . "I thought they were with you guys!" The four of them ate lunch together in silence, each wondering who was hiding secrets from who.
> 
> @RBHeadge PE was lynched by the town. He was the Mafia Boss.
> 
> @Dothracki PE and @beccabun PE were night killed by the mafia.
> 
> There are 4 players left. They are @txjennah PE , @BlueBlueprint_PE , @SaltySteve PE and @chart94


Thank @beccabun PE for the revenge!! lol


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

BlueBlueprint_PE said:


> Funny. When we went to New York a few years ago I tried to find GOOD Hole in the Wall coffee shops without luck. I actually dumped a cup of coffee it was so bad. I ended up at Starbucks…


That's where being poor in college comes in handy. I taught myself to gulp liquids I needed to obtain my objective ($6/handle rum) without tasting them.


----------



## SaltySteve PE

EyehatethePEexam PE said:


> That's where being poor in college comes in handy. I taught myself to gulp liquids I needed to obtain my objective ($6/handle rum) without tasting them.


Been there. Done that. Learned that lesson.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

I'm going to plug this here just in case anyone is interested...








Fantasy Football 2021


Anyone interested in playing this year? If I recall correctly, we played in 2019, but not in 2020 right? I'll try to tag the previous players, but the offer is open to everyone in my opinion. @jean15paul_PE @chart94 @Ranger1316 @akwooly @youngmotivatedengineer @NikR_PE @ZW_Pub_Power...




engineerboards.com


----------



## DLD PE

I'm going to re-name this the pet/coffee/tea/fantasy football/and sometimes mafia thread.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

DuranDuran PE said:


> I'm going to re-name this the pet/coffee/tea/fantasy football/and sometimes mafia thread.


EB Mafia Friends would be a more concise title


----------



## DLD PE

1 hour left!


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

Phew … almost forgot! 

@DuranDuran PE i vote for @txjennah PE


----------



## DLD PE

10 mins!


----------



## SaltySteve PE

BlueBlueprint_PE said:


> Phew … almost forgot!
> 
> @DuranDuran PE i vote for @txjennah PE


Been there... Done that... My bad.


----------



## SaltySteve PE

This would have been over with all the three main mafia intact had I remembered to log in and switch my vote last night.


----------



## DLD PE

Time!


----------



## DLD PE

Write up will be in the morning.


----------



## txjennah PE

BlueBlueprint_PE said:


> Phew … almost forgot!
> 
> @DuranDuran PE i vote for @txjennah PE


Laaaaame.


----------



## SaltySteve PE

txjennah PE said:


> Laaaaame.


#ded


----------



## SaltySteve PE

I want to hear @jean15paul_PE story! I've been trying to figure out what you knew this whole time!


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Wait is it over?


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

EyehatethePEexam PE said:


> That's where being poor in college comes in handy. I taught myself to gulp liquids I needed to obtain my objective ($6/handle rum) without tasting them.


Did that with a $6 handle of gin once. Not recommended. Still very, very picky about my gin these days.


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

vhab49_PE said:


> Did that with a $6 handle of gin once. Not recommended. Still very, very picky about my gin these days.


I think I’ve only found one gin that I liked … I stick to whiskey


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

SaltySteve PE said:


> I want to hear @jean15paul_PE story! I've been trying to figure out what you knew this whole time!


Ditto!


----------



## Dothracki PE

View attachment 23328


----------



## Dothracki PE

Well I presumed that @jean15paul_PE did investigate @RBHeadge PE first in typical cop fashion. Where they went from there on day 2, I can't tell, but it seems like they knew some juicy gossip.


----------



## SaltySteve PE

After he was killed off he threw some angry emojis at a couple posts from me an RBH so I assume he knew that the two of us were Maf.


----------



## DLD PE

*Day 6/Night 6*

Ethics/Project management did not go well. It ended when @BlueBlueprint_PE pissed off the instructor @MadamPirate PE , trying to explain you can't sign unfinished work and expect to complete it via revision drawings. "What the ONE thing you gotta do to make money on a project?" asked MP. "That's obvious", muttered @SaltySteve PE . "You shut up!" voiced MP. She continued, "You have to FINISH the project!" With extra homework assigned, the students retreated to the library, where they fell asleep at their desks.

That night, @txjennah PE woke up inside the gym horrified. She found herself chained and confined inside a toll-booth like rectangular glass tank, with saltwater pouring in and slowly filling up the tank. Across from her was @SaltySteve PE , standing on a block of ice, a noose around his head and the rope tied to a wooden beam. There is a key hanging on a string halfway between @SaltySteve PE and @txjennah PE . @chart94 was high above @SaltySteve PE on the wooden beam, blindfolded with a saw in hand, not able to see the rope. @BlueBlueprint_PE was several feet away, chained to and pedaling on a stationary bike. The bike was powering a fan, which blew cold air on the block of ice @SaltySteve PE was standing on, keeping it from melting. Live electrical wires ran from the bike to the floor. 

@JayKay PE walked in with @MadamPirate PE. "This is your final ethics test", said @JayKay PE . "In a few minutes, the tank will fill up with saltwater, drowning @txjennah PE . She can save herself by pulling up the lever at the bottom to let the water out, but it will blow to the bike, electrocuting and killing @BlueBlueprint_PE . If Blue dies, the bike stops and the ice will melt, hanging @SaltySteve PE . @SaltySteve PE can jump and grab the key and toss it to @txjennah PE so she can unlock the chain and free herself and then @BlueBlueprint_PE , but Salty would have to step off the block of ice and hang himself in the process. @chart94 can use the saw to free @SaltySteve PE , but he'll fall and break his neck. Someone has to become free to be able to catch @chart94 . The question is, who among you will sacrifice themselves to save the others?

The 4 remaining students argued, each one accusing the other of being mafia/sabotaging the class. The water had reached @txjennah PE 's neck, and in a few seconds would reach her mouth/nose. @BlueBlueprint_PE was growing exhausted from pedaling. She slowed down and the ice started to melt. The rope caught @Salty's neck and he started to choke. @txjennah PE grabbed the lever. "WAIT!" cried @chart94 . "I'm the only chance for all of us to escape. I can't see the rope, but you guys can. If you guide me while I crawl along the beam, I think I can reach it and cut the rope. Hurry!" @BlueBlueprint_PE could see best, so they guided @chart94 until he reached the rope. @SaltySteve PE was freed and he immediately grabbed the key and freed @txjennah PE , who's head was already underwater. @txjennah PE leaped out of the tank to help free @SaltySteve PE . Then they all stood together to catch @chart as he jumped down.

@JayKay PE and @MadamPirate PE clapped in unison. "Well done guys! You've all passed!" "What about the others who had to die for all this bulls***?" cried @chart94 . "Who said anything about dying?" , said @DuranDuran PE , walking in with Shriek, the custodian. "What, you're normal again?" said a confused @txjennah PE . @jean15paul_PE entered next, along with @beccabun PE , @RBHeadge PE , @NikR_PE , @harshaPEAZ , @ChebyshevII PE , @djl PE , @Dothracki PE , and @EyehatethePEexam PE. The 4 remaining "living" players gaped in shock.

@jean15paul_PE started to explain. "It was all a ruse. Well, mostly. I was hired as an undercover cop to investigate the licensing board's nasty dealings setting up this "reform" school. Obviously there had been many complaints. I discovered @RBHeadge PE the first day forming a gang to sabotage the school and force the board to shut it down. We talked, and agreed there was a better way. We decided to let the reform school run its course and we recorded everything as evidence. @harshaPEAZ was given a real shock, but only to render her unconscious. He held up @NikR_PE 's head. "Paper mache. The elementary kids are quite the artists! Everyone else was sent to the playground to remain and keep up the illusion." "So what happens now?", asked @txjennah PE , still in shock. "The corrupt licensing board members are facing fines and prison sentences. You engineers have been granted lifetime exemption for your PE license, with no CE requirements, ever. The new board members recognize your exemplary performance, not only in your trades, but in your dedication to each other. They now recognize the real problem is architects, not engineers. As compensation for your pain and suffering, and as punishment to the instructors, the instructors and engineers will team up to train and reform the incoming class of architects!"

Shriek jumped out in front of the crowd:

*"WE'RE GOING TO KICK SOME ARCHITECT ASS!!!"*

There was a silent pause:
"Umm...wrong line", said @Dothracki PE 
"Wrong character", added @NikR_PE 
"Wrong movie", said @ChebyshevII PE 

Shriek slumped his head and shoulders. "It's ok", said @EyehatethePEexam PE . "You're the best damn custodian this old dingy dilapidated school has ever seen! Shriek blushed, and @blybrook PE patted his head and grunted in agreement.

*The End!*

@txjennah PE was lynched by the town. She was a regular townie.
@chart94 was nightkilled by the mafia. He was a regular townie.

@BlueBlueprint_PE and @SaltySteve PE are the remaining players and both are mafia. The mafia wins!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

harshaPEAZ said:


> I am too busy this week when I popped in I saw it was close to time.... I just thought of creating a tie with my vote no other reason... I thought my tie could save a townie as the first day votes were random....Believe me I am a townie...but I guess its too late.


One has to be careful when creating ties so late in the day. It looks suspicious; like it's an attempt to save someone else or sacrifice a specific player. When they have happened in the previous games they tend to work against their intended purpose. Either revealing other mafia or confusing the townies and causing mislynches.

In this specific case it was a critical vote that took our the cop. Pretty unfortunate all around and it makes you a target for everyone. A target from the townies because you took our their greatest asset, and a target for the mafia who can set your lynch as an easy distraction and mislynch for the day.


----------



## DLD PE

Good game everyone! Thank you for allowing me to mod/write this round. I enjoyed it!

As a reference:




And a few notes:


----------



## RBHeadge PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> There were two critical votes yesterday. One by @Dothracki PE and one by @harshaPEAZ .
> 
> The other votes yesterday were "first votes" and lack analytical value at this time. They have the potential to be informative later in the game.
> 
> The WPA on @Dothracki PE 's vote is currently unknown. But it *has* to be less negative then @harshaPEAZ 's critical vote. Obviously @harshaPEAZ contributed negative WPA for the town last night. And it was made all the more suspect since it came in the waning moments.
> 
> @DuranDuran PE I vote for @harshaPEAZ



This would have been my post and vote had I been a townie this game too. The numbers suggested it was the move to make and I trust that the probabilities provide benefit in the long run.


----------



## Dothracki PE

DuranDuran PE said:


> @BlueBlueprint_PE and @SaltySteve PE are the remaining players and both are mafia. The mafia wins!









Did not have Steve pegged as mafia.


----------



## JayKay PE

DuranDuran PE said:


> They now recognize the real problem is architects, not engineers.


Facts.

@Dothracki PE it is old knowledge that @SaltySteve PE is always maf. If I had been playing, I could have told you that.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

DuranDuran PE said:


> Good game everyone! Thank you for allowing me to mod/write this round. I enjoyed it!
> 
> As a reference:
> 
> View attachment 23332
> 
> 
> And a few notes:
> 
> View attachment 23333


I think the urge to create ties stems from a few posts I made over a year ago where I pointed out that we can learn things from ties. It's a way of both teasing out alliances (i,e. mafia or townie coalitions) and forcing alliances to make tough decisions. But there is only strategic or tactical value to ties if they are done with purpose and with others "in the know". A blind tie late in the day looks suspicious and doesn't aid in telling anything. Whereas early ties allow for more behavior observation and data gathering.


----------



## DLD PE

It would be interesting to get everyone's take on the new roles and their thoughts on the game balance. I thought it was fairly even, but it might take a couple of round with this format, since a couple of major roles were eliminated early.


----------



## SaltySteve PE

DuranDuran PE said:


> View attachment 23333


@squaretaper LIT AF PE ... you knew @BlueBlueprint_PE was mafia from day 1?!?!?!?! We could have gotten a 4 voter block from the beginning and decimated.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

DuranDuran PE said:


> It would be interesting to get everyone's take on the new roles and their thoughts on the game balance. I thought it was fairly even, but it might take a couple of round with this format, since a couple of major roles were eliminated early.


I would say that requiring the mafia to kill all townies is unnecessary and doesn't add anything to the game. Once the mafia outnumber the townies they can vote together and control the day lynch, and there's nothing the town can do about it.

EDIT: I guess it does give the mafia the opportunity to take a victory lap... which could be fun for them.


----------



## SaltySteve PE

DuranDuran PE said:


> It would be interesting to get everyone's take on the new roles and their thoughts on the game balance. I thought it was fairly even, but it might take a couple of round with this format, since a couple of major roles were eliminated early.


I liked the addition of the mafia spy. It added a great twist to it.


----------



## DLD PE

SaltySteve PE said:


> @squaretaper LIT AF PE ... you knew @BlueBlueprint_PE was mafia from day 1?!?!?!?! We could have gotten a 4 voter block from the beginning and decimated.


The mafia spy only gets "cop" or "not the cop" upon investigation. They don't get to know the alignment, otherwise it would be too OP of a role.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

DuranDuran PE said:


> *Day 6/Night 6*
> 
> Ethics/Project management did not go well. It ended when @BlueBlueprint_PE pissed off the instructor @MadamPirate PE , trying to explain you can't sign unfinished work and expect to complete it via revision drawings. "What the ONE thing you gotta do to make money on a project?" asked MP. "That's obvious", muttered @SaltySteve PE . "You shut up!" voiced MP. She continued, "You have to FINISH the project!" With extra homework assigned, the students retreated to the library, where they fell asleep at their desks.
> 
> That night, @txjennah PE woke up inside the gym horrified. She found herself chained and confined inside a toll-booth like rectangular glass tank, with saltwater pouring in and slowly filling up the tank. Across from her was @SaltySteve PE , standing on a block of ice, a noose around his head and the rope tied to a wooden beam. There is a key hanging on a string halfway between @SaltySteve PE and @txjennah PE . @chart94 was high above @SaltySteve PE on the wooden beam, blindfolded with a saw in hand, not able to see the rope. @BlueBlueprint_PE was several feet away, chained to and pedaling on a stationary bike. The bike was powering a fan, which blew cold air on the block of ice @SaltySteve PE was standing on, keeping it from melting. Live electrical wires ran from the bike to the floor.
> 
> @JayKay PE walked in with @MadamPirate PE. "This is your final ethics test", said @JayKay PE . "In a few minutes, the tank will fill up with saltwater, drowning @txjennah PE . She can save herself by pulling up the lever at the bottom to let the water out, but it will blow to the bike, electrocuting and killing @BlueBlueprint_PE . If Blue dies, the bike stops and the ice will melt, hanging @SaltySteve PE . @SaltySteve PE can jump and grab the key and toss it to @txjennah PE so she can unlock the chain and free herself and then @BlueBlueprint_PE , but Salty would have to step off the block of ice and hang himself in the process. @chart94 can use the saw to free @SaltySteve PE , but he'll fall and break his neck. Someone has to become free to be able to catch @chart94 . The question is, who among you will sacrifice themselves to save the others?
> 
> The 4 remaining students argued, each one accusing the other of being mafia/sabotaging the class. The water had reached @txjennah PE 's neck, and in a few seconds would reach her mouth/nose. @BlueBlueprint_PE was growing exhausted from pedaling. She slowed down and the ice started to melt. The rope caught @Salty's neck and he started to choke. @txjennah PE grabbed the lever. "WAIT!" cried @chart94 . "I'm the only chance for all of us to escape. I can't see the rope, but you guys can. If you guide me while I crawl along the beam, I think I can reach it and cut the rope. Hurry!" @BlueBlueprint_PE could see best, so they guided @chart94 until he reached the rope. @SaltySteve PE was freed and he immediately grabbed the key and freed @txjennah PE , who's head was already underwater. @txjennah PE leaped out of the tank to help free @SaltySteve PE . Then they all stood together to catch @chart as he jumped down.
> 
> @JayKay PE and @MadamPirate PE clapped in unison. "Well done guys! You've all passed!" "What about the others who had to die for all this bulls***?" cried @chart94 . "Who said anything about dying?" , said @DuranDuran PE , walking in with Shriek, the custodian. "What, you're normal again?" said a confused @txjennah PE . @jean15paul_PE entered next, along with @beccabun PE , @RBHeadge PE , @NikR_PE , @harshaPEAZ , @ChebyshevII PE , @djl PE , @Dothracki PE , and @EyehatethePEexam PE. The 4 remaining "living" players gaped in shock.
> 
> @jean15paul_PE started to explain. "It was all a ruse. Well, mostly. I was hired as an undercover cop to investigate the licensing board's nasty dealings setting up this "reform" school. Obviously there had been many complaints. I discovered @RBHeadge PE the first day forming a gang to sabotage the school and force the board to shut it down. We talked, and agreed there was a better way. We decided to let the reform school run its course and we recorded everything as evidence. @harshaPEAZ was given a real shock, but only to render her unconscious. He held up @NikR_PE 's head. "Paper mache. The elementary kids are quite the artists! Everyone else was sent to the playground to remain and keep up the illusion." "So what happens now?", asked @txjennah PE , still in shock. "The corrupt licensing board members are facing fines and prison sentences. You engineers have been granted lifetime exemption for your PE license, with no CE requirements, ever. The new board members recognize your exemplary performance, not only in your trades, but in your dedication to each other. They now recognize the real problem is architects, not engineers. As compensation for your pain and suffering, and as punishment to the instructors, the instructors and engineers will team up to train and reform the incoming class of architects!"
> 
> Shriek jumped out in front of the crowd:
> View attachment 23331
> *"WE'RE GOING TO KICK SOME ARCHITECT ASS!!!"*
> 
> There was a silent pause:
> "Umm...wrong line", said @Dothracki PE
> "Wrong character", added @NikR_PE
> "Wrong movie", said @ChebyshevII PE
> 
> Shriek slumped his head and shoulders. "It's ok", said @EyehatethePEexam PE . "You're the best damn custodian this old dingy dilapidated school has ever seen! Shriek blushed, and @blybrook PE patted his head and grunted in agreement.
> 
> *The End!*
> 
> @txjennah PE was lynched by the town. She was a regular townie.
> @chart94 was nightkilled by the mafia. He was a regular townie.
> 
> @BlueBlueprint_PE and @SaltySteve PE are the remaining players and both are mafia. The mafia wins!


oooo, twist ending. 

I don't know whatever the movie reference is.


----------



## txjennah PE

Hahaha, good game all. I can't be mad at @chart94 for ghosting because I've done that many times myself.


----------



## txjennah PE

And thank you @DuranDuran PE for modding!


----------



## SaltySteve PE

DuranDuran PE said:


> The mafia spy only gets "cop" or "not the cop" upon investigation. They don't get to know the alignment, otherwise it would be too OP of a role.


That makes more sense. 



txjennah PE said:


> And thank you @DuranDuran PE for modding!


Awesome Story line! Thank you @DuranDuran PE


----------



## chart94 PE

Honestly, just changed job roles so it wasn't a good week. I apologize! Next time!


----------



## DLD PE

chart94 said:


> Honestly, just changed job roles so it wasn't a good week. I apologize! Next time!


All good! Remember family/job first! But the mafia thank you!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SaltySteve PE said:


> @squaretaper LIT AF PE ... you knew @BlueBlueprint_PE was mafia from day 1?!?!?!?! We could have gotten a 4 voter block from the beginning and decimated.


All I got was "not cop"!! I didn't know @BlueBlueprint_PE was maf!


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

so close to not losing a single maf player... awesome storyline. only wish we hadn't killed our spy!


----------



## Dothracki PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> oooo, twist ending.
> 
> I don't know whatever the movie reference is.


I think Independence Day, in this context, but so many movies have lines about kicking ass.


----------



## DLD PE

Dothracki PE said:


> I think Independence Day, in this context, but so many movies have lines about kicking ass.


To give credit to references:

I didn't come up with the theme until after we got 14 players signed up. I was reading the Ultimate Werewolf rules/roles, and the PDF describing the roles got me thinking of doing a werewolf/medieval theme. But then our son's first day of school was last week, so I thought, why not do a back-to-school theme? And it just rolled from there.

My first thought came from the horror stories I was hearing from parents and teachers who had recently quit/resigned from the public school system. I thought of what might happen if adults today all of a sudden had to adapt to modern school life/culture. What happens when kids take over a school? South Park's "Wacky Molestation Adventure" episode came to mind, which borrowed themes from Steven King's "Children of the Corn". That's where my "Children of the Corridor" came from. I made up the class activities on the fly, and the torture traps at the end were inspired by the "Saw" films, but none of those traps are actually in the films. I just tried to make up a scenario where 4 people who might be on the same team or on opposite teams had to figure out if they did/didn't want to save each other or just themselves. I didn't think of it, nor did I think of bringing players back to life until yesterday. 

Shriek was a made up character, sort of inspired by Tweek of South Park and Screech from Saved by the Bell (though I never actually watched the show), but his image came from the Shutter Island character. His line was stolen from Independence Day where the old scientist proclaims, "We're going to kick some alien ass!" Another line I "stole" was from Days of Thunder: "What's the one thing you gotta do to win a race? You have to FINISH the race!" A buddy of mine from work was a big fan of the movie, and cracked up years ago when I told him, "What's the one thing we gotta do to make money a project? We have to FINISH the project!" after lamenting the constant revisions and pro-bono changes our employer was doing for unappreciative architects.


----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ

RBHeadge PE said:


> One has to be careful when creating ties so late in the day. It looks suspicious; like it's an attempt to save someone else or sacrifice a specific player. When they have happened in the previous games they tend to work against their intended purpose. Either revealing other mafia or confusing the townies and causing mislynches.
> 
> In this specific case it was a critical vote that took our the cop. Pretty unfortunate all around and it makes you a target for everyone. A target from the townies because you took our their greatest asset, and a target for the mafia who can set your lynch as an easy distraction and mislynch for the day.


Yup I served myself of the chopping board myself due to that stupid vote.... nvr again lol


----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ

Great Game!! Mafia did amazing as a team... Thanks @DuranDuran PE for and exciting round


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

DuranDuran PE said:


> Good game everyone! Thank you for allowing me to mod/write this round. I enjoyed it!
> 
> As a reference:
> 
> View attachment 23332
> 
> 
> And a few notes:
> 
> View attachment 23333


So yeah, as stated above....

I investigated @RBHeadge PE on day 1. Rationale: He's a really strong player. I was hoping he'd be on the town's side to start the confirmed townie block and help us interpret the game's events and mechanics. I was very disappointed when he came back mafia. But glad to have identified a maf.

I investigated @SaltySteve PE on day 2. I chose salty because he voted for me without a strong rationale. I was actually wondering if he was the mafia spy and if I had been found out as the cop. I had already decided that he if came back "townie" then he may be the spy and I would not contact him. But he came back mafia. I was relieved because that meant I hadn't been outed. I voted for him in retaliation as I thought that was the action that would call the least amount of attention to myself.

I was excited that I had already identified 2 of the 3-4 mafia, but I hadn't found any townies to communicate the intel to. I the odds were with me that the spy hadn't found me. So I kept quiet with the intent to keep investigating and created a confirmed townie block. Unfortunately I didn't log in near the voting deadline so I didn't realize that ended up in a tie for the daykill  Of course I lost and had all this useful intel but nothing to do with it.

This may have been borderline unethical, but I was kinda trying to indicate what I knew with my comments and reactions. I'm pretty sure the mafia picked up on it, but I don't think any of the townies did.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Also thanks @DuranDuran PE for modding a great game.


----------



## DLD PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> So yeah, as stated above....
> 
> I investigated @RBHeadge PE on day 1. Rationale: He's a really strong player. I was hoping he'd be on the town's side to start the confirmed townie block and help us interpret the game's events and mechanics. I was very disappointed when he came back mafia. But glad to have identified a maf.
> 
> I investigated @SaltySteve PE on day 2. I chose salty because he voted for me without a strong rationale. I was actually wondering if he was the mafia spy and if I had been found out as the cop. I had already decided that he if came back "townie" then he may be the spy and I would not contact him. But he came back mafia. I was relieved because that meant I hadn't been outed. I voted for him in retaliation as I thought that was the action that would call the least amount of attention to myself.
> 
> I was excited that I had already identified 2 or the 3-4 mafia, but I hadn't found any townies to communicate the intel to. I the odd were with me that the spy hadn't found me. So I kept quiet with the intent to keep investigating and created a confirmed townie block. Unfortunately I didn't log in near the voting deadline so I didn't realize that ended up in a tie for the daykill  Of course I lost and had all this useful intel but nothing to do with it.
> 
> *This may have been borderline unethical, but I was kinda trying to indicate what I knew with my comment and reactions. I'm pretty sure the mafia picked up on it, but I don't think any of the townies did.*


Not at all unethical. All's fair in love, war and mafia. The only thing you can't do in mafia is outright state your role after you're dead, which you didn't do. You were trying to be smart and give hints. IIRC, @RBHeadge PE picked up on your clue first. I was never part of any townie PM other than the special role players giving me their chosen investigations, so don't know if there was any private townie coalition group.


----------



## DLD PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> Also thanks @DuranDuran PE for modding a great game.


I thoroughly enjoyed modding/writing this one. 

I'm in for next round, whenever it is. I'll take a break from modding for a few rounds. It's a lot of work! Plus, I don't want to hog the mod role.


----------



## SaltySteve PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> This may have been borderline unethical, but I was kinda trying to indicate what I knew with my comment and reactions. I'm pretty sure the mafia picked up on it, but I don't think any of the townies did.



I picked up on it and mentioned it to the Mafia group. @RBHeadge PE was ready to go to war and take a bullet for the double kill if you had started a voting block. Fortunately I don't think anyone else noticed it. Had you kept doing it I think it would have gone against the spirit of the not revealing info after you're dead rule but with just the two comments I think it was fair game. I will say though that it was enough to let the mafia know that you had investigated the two of us and probably hadn't had the chance to pass that info along to a townie.


----------



## SaltySteve PE

SaltySteve PE said:


> Anyone got a quiji ouija board? We need to call up @jean15paul_PE for some help.


@jean15paul_PE I tried every chance I could to rub it in by liking your comments or tagging you in stuff. lol


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

SaltySteve PE said:


> @jean15paul_PE I tried every change I could to rub it in by liking your comments or tagging you in stuff. lol


Thanks @SaltySteve PE that definitely decreased my frustration level #sarcasm


----------



## RBHeadge PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> I'm pretty sure the mafia picked up on it,


Ohh yeah we noticed!



DuranDuran PE said:


> IIRC, @RBHeadge PE picked up on your clue first.


It was @SaltySteve PE who spotted it first. After that we couldn't not see it.

At first we figured that @jean15paul_PE definitely ID'd salty. But we were 50/50 if you figured me out. His reactions could have been interpreted in different ways depending on the situation. So it doesn't surprise me if the townies didn't pick up on it. But by the end of the game it was clear that he investigated both of us.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

SaltySteve PE said:


> @RBHeadge PE was ready to go to war and take a bullet for the double kill if you had started a voting block.


I was really itching to use the Tony Montana gif!


----------



## DLD PE

SaltySteve PE said:


> I picked up on it and mentioned it to the Mafia group. @RBHeadge PE was ready to go to war and take a bullet for the double kill if you had started a voting block. Fortunately I don't think anyone else noticed it. Had you kept doing it I think it would have gone against the spirit of the not revealing info after you're dead rule but with just the two comments I think it was fair game. I will say though that it was enough to let the mafia know that you had investigated the two of us and probably hadn't had the chance to pass that info along to a townie.


My bad. It was you who noticed first, not RBH.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Ohh yeah we noticed!
> 
> 
> It was @SaltySteve PE who spotted it first. After that we couldn't not see it.
> 
> At first we figured that @jean15paul_PE definitely ID'd salty. But we were 50/50 if you figured me out. His reactions could have been interpreted in different ways depending on the situation. So it doesn't surprise me if the townies didn't pick up on it. But by the end of the game it was clear that he investigated both of us.


I was intentionally trying not to be obvious because I didn't want to break the rules.


----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ

jean15paul_PE said:


> So yeah, as stated above....
> 
> I investigated @RBHeadge PE on day 1. Rationale: He's a really strong player. I was hoping he'd be on the town's side to start the confirmed townie block and help us interpret the game's events and mechanics. I was very disappointed when he came back mafia. But glad to have identified a maf.
> 
> I investigated @SaltySteve PE on day 2. I chose salty because he voted for me without a strong rationale. I was actually wondering if he was the mafia spy and if I had been found out as the cop. I had already decided that he if came back "townie" then he may be the spy and I would not contact him. But he came back mafia. I was relieved because that meant I hadn't been outed. I voted for him in retaliation as I thought that was the action that would call the least amount of attention to myself.
> 
> I was excited that I had already identified 2 of the 3-4 mafia, but I hadn't found any townies to communicate the intel to. I the odds were with me that the spy hadn't found me. So I kept quiet with the intent to keep investigating and created a confirmed townie block. Unfortunately I didn't log in near the voting deadline so I didn't realize that ended up in a tie for the daykill  Of course I lost and had all this useful intel but nothing to do with it.
> 
> This may have been borderline unethical, but I was kinda trying to indicate what I knew with my comments and reactions. I'm pretty sure the mafia picked up on it, but I don't think any of the townies did.


I feel so bad and sad lol we had the entire game from the first day if you were not dead lol... my vote killed the entire game and turned it upside down... hahaha


----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ

Well I hope my new name would justify my amazing actions here on lol


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

FlangeheadPEAZ said:


> I feel so bad and sad lol we had the entire game from the first day if you were not dead lol... my vote killed the entire game and turned it upside down... hahaha


meh. It happens. no hard feelings


----------



## Dothracki PE

FlangeheadPEAZ said:


> I feel so bad and sad lol we had the entire game from the first day if you were not dead lol... my vote killed the entire game and turned it upside down... hahaha


Don't worry about it. We've all accidentally voted out one of the important roles at some point. It's all part of the fun.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

FlangeheadPEAZ said:


> I feel so bad and sad lol we had the entire game from the first day if you were not dead lol... my vote killed the entire game and turned it upside down... hahaha


Don't worry about it! I think all of us have been singlehandedly responsible for a loss at one point or another. Just have fun playing the game.


----------



## DLD PE

FlangeheadPEAZ said:


> I feel so bad and sad lol we had the entire game from the first day if you were not dead lol... my vote killed the entire game and turned it upside down... hahaha





RBHeadge PE said:


> Don't worry about it! I think all of us have been singlehandedly responsible for a loss at one point or another. Just have fun playing the game.


This! @FlangeheadPEAZ , you weren't around yet when I cast the critical vote to lynch @RBHeadge PE after he gave me convincing evidence he was a townie. I still didn't trust him.

I also cast the critical vote to lynch @vhab49_PE after she repeatedly said she was a townie and multiple people tried to convince me she always tells the truth. I still didn't trust them.

We've all done it (ok, not ALL, but it makes feel better to believe we've all done it  ), so yes just enjoy playing the game!


----------



## SaltySteve PE

The Mafia got real lucky this time. It happens from time to time @FlangeheadPEAZ. It was still as fun as usual.


----------



## txjennah PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Don't worry about it! I think all of us have been singlehandedly responsible for a loss at one point or another. Just have fun playing the game.


Yeah, this! There have been plenty of times when I missed a pivotal vote or unintentionally ghosted everyone when real life got in the way. It's all for fun!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

txjennah PE said:


> Yeah, this! There have been plenty of times when I missed a pivotal vote or unintentionally ghosted everyone when real life got in the way. It's all for fun!


This is why we don't play in the Mafia competition, lol


----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ

You guys are the sweetest mafias ever lol


----------



## txjennah PE

MadamPirate PE said:


> This is why we don't play in the Mafia competition, lol


LMAO yeah


----------



## JayKay PE

MadamPirate PE said:


> This is why we don't play in the Mafia competition, lol


This is why we sacrificed @RBHeadge PE to the real mafia competition. 

It was horrible and not fun.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

JayKay PE said:


> This is why we sacrificed @RBHeadge PE to the real mafia competition.
> 
> It was horrible and not fun.


This


----------



## SaltySteve PE

SPAM to 29,000!!!!!!


----------



## DLD PE

Hard to believe this thing is 1440 pages long. I wonder how many rounds have been played.


----------



## SaltySteve PE

SaltySteve PE said:


> Can I still join this round?


Dec 9th, 2019 on page 293 is when I joined. I really expected it to have been somewhere around page 700.

I was waiting on results from the first time I took the PE....and failed.


----------



## DLD PE

SaltySteve PE said:


> Dec 9th, 2019 on page 293 is when I joined. I really expected it to have been somewhere around page 700.
> 
> I was waiting on results from the first time I took the PE....and failed.


I was right there with you. First round for both of us. And yeah, we both failed.


----------



## SaltySteve PE

DuranDuran PE said:


> I was right there with you. First round for both of us. And yeah, we both failed.


The whole 2020 fiasco makes it a good story though.

Fall 2019 - Failed
Spring 2020 - Canceled due to Covid
Fall 2020 - Canceled due to Covid / Changed to a completely different exam format
Spring 2021 - Passed....Finally

I really cant thank everyone in this group enough for being the mental break I needed and for being a great support system. That was a hard year.


----------



## DLD PE

Dang how time flies....

Photo I posted to guilt you guys after getting voted off the first day/first round I played:




MiniME was 7 months old in that photo. A few months later I registered to take the PE exam. 

Fall 2018 - Failed
Fall 2019 - Failed
Spring 2020 - Cancelled
Fall 2020 - Cancelled
December CBT - Failed
March CBT - Failed
June CBT - Finally PASSED!



It was all worth it though! I also can't say enough about you guys and the social/emotional support I got after failing the exam and during Covid quarantine.


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

Seems like I missed quite a bit of banter on here the last few days! We just got back from camping. No cell service. It was kind of awesome to be so out of touch. The pups had lots of fun. And our off leash training really paid off! Bit too crowded at the beach to let them off leash, but I had them on 40-ft leads … so they may as well have been. Lol


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

BlueBlueprint_PE said:


> The pups had lots of fun.


OMG I could die. Good puppers!

In other news, an armistice has been signed and there is a regional ceasefire:


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Auggie has ragrets:


----------



## Dothracki PE

It's the EB pet thread hijaks mafia thread again...


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Dothracki PE said:


> It's the EB pet thread hijaks mafia thread again...


Shhh....quiet now.

Plus, @JayKay PE started it, probably.


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> Shhh....quiet now.
> 
> Plus, @JayKay PE started it, probably.


besides.... who doesn't like pet pics!


----------



## txjennah PE

Here's a picture of my dog not doing anything to contribute to society.


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

A few more for good measure




our Navi


----------



## txjennah PE

BlueBlueprint_PE said:


> A few more for good measureView attachment 23360
> 
> View attachment 23361
> 
> 
> our Navi
> View attachment 23362


The happy doggo navigator. I can't!!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

BlueBlueprint_PE said:


> our Navi


OMG I can't even.


----------



## DLD PE

Maybe our next round should include our representative pets as mafia vs non-mafia characters. However, I don't think everyone would go for reading about their pets being lynched or night-killed as part of the storyline. An "Animal Farm" theme comes to mind.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

DuranDuran PE said:


> However, I don't think everyone would go for reading about their pets being lynched or night-killed as part of the storyline.


No no, it's the pets doing the lynching.


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

DuranDuran PE said:


> Maybe our next round should include our representative pets as mafia vs non-mafia characters. However, I don't think everyone would go for reading about their pets being lynched or night-killed as part of the storyline. An "Animal Farm" theme comes to mind.


hmmmm that would be interesting.. 


squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> No no, it's the pets doing the lynching.


yes!


----------



## JayKay PE

Or pet preschool/daycare, where if they’re bad they’re out into timeout until their owner comes to get them/they’re fee’d a ridiculous amount.

But I’d never have to worry because Odin is a good boy!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

JayKay PE said:


> But I’d never have to worry because Odin is a good boy!



ORANGE KITTY REBUTTAL


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Walter on his first beach trip last month.


----------



## chart94 PE

TOO MANY CUTE PET PICS!!!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

DuranDuran PE said:


> Maybe our next round should include our representative pets as mafia vs non-mafia characters. However, I don't think everyone would go for reading about their pets being lynched or night-killed as part of the storyline. An "Animal Farm" theme comes to mind.


Animal farm? Sure. Most of us have animal themed avatars anyway.


Spoiler: Animal Farm











Our personal pets? No thanks.


----------



## txjennah PE

Lmaoooo I would love a round where our personal pets are responsible for the night killings.

Apollo would lick someone to death.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

txjennah PE said:


> Lmaoooo I would love a round where our personal pets are responsible for the night killings.
> 
> Apollo would lick someone to death.


Walter could be really excited to see someone and jump on them and accidentally push them into a woodchipper


----------



## DLD PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Animal farm? Sure. Most of us have animal themed avatars anyway.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Animal Farm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our personal pets? No thanks.


Four legs good, two legs bad!


----------



## txjennah PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> Walter could be really excited to see someone and jump on them and accidentally push them into a woodchipper


Amazing.

This needs to happen.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

We've been working on how to greet people, but still needs a lot of work. He get SO excited.


----------



## DLD PE

When are we starting a new round?


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

txjennah PE said:


> Amazing.
> 
> This needs to happen.


Timber and Piper would happily herd anyone into a stampede of cows... probably by biting your ankles or a$$ .... just sayin'


----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ

Are we a good boy or bad no one will ever know....


----------



## RBHeadge PE

I'm in like Flynn!


----------



## DLD PE

Lazy Ellie is in.


----------



## SaltySteve PE

Of the 5 babies we have, this one is the most murderous.


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

SaltySteve PE said:


> Of the 5 babies we have, this one is the most murderous.


Timber and Piper would love to chase it around  Hope it's fast!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

txjennah PE said:


> Here's a picture of my dog not doing anything to contribute to society.
> 
> View attachment 23363


He contributes cuteness. 12/10 would look again.


----------



## SaltySteve PE

BlueBlueprint_PE said:


> Timber and Piper would love to chase it around  Hope it's fast!


They're slow and too friendly. A couple managed to escape the hutch Earlier this month. Two days later one came hoping out of the ivy like he'd seen enough of the world and wanted to go back to the easy life. The other was found in a neighbors yard chilling under a bush and let us come scoop him up with minimal effort. They're lazy for the most part.


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

SaltySteve PE said:


> They're slow and too friendly. A couple managed to escape the hutch Earlier this month. Two days later one came hoping out of the ivy like he'd seen enough of the world and wanted to go back to the easy life. The other was found in a neighbors yard chilling under a bush and let us come scoop him up with minimal effort. They're lazy for the most part.


They like to chase the bunnies (and cats) that roam our neighborhood. Or at least they would if I let them. Also birds, squirrels, bats, bugs, butterflies, the mail truck ... whatever moves. You'd think it was in their nature or something...don't let their cute smiles fool you.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

BlueBlueprint_PE said:


> don't let their cute smiles fool you


Ow my heart.

Lookit, FORBIDDEN SNUGS:


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> Ow my heart.
> 
> Lookit, FORBIDDEN SNUGS:


They're like "crap ... we're caught" ...


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

Car snuggles ... cuz Piper doesn't really care for car rides...


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

BlueBlueprint_PE said:


> cuz Piper doesn't really care for car rides


"Why TF is this room moving???" - Piper, probably


----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ

When we playing next!


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

FlangeheadPEAZ said:


> When we playing next!


Step 1: Someone volunteer to be the mod.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

I'm willing to mod, but I just need to figure out how to tell the story.
Are we playing as our pets? do the pets kill us humans accidentally? is it a dog show competition? does eveyone acknowledge that posting pet pics this round doesn't mean that they are automatically mafia?


----------



## DLD PE

Maybe the pets are the Werewolves and the townies are the poor, weak villagers.


----------



## DLD PE

I acknowledge posting pet pics does not indicate alliance.

Ultimately the mod decides rules/storyline.

Also I acknowledge I'm in for next round!


----------



## blybrook PE

I finally think I'd be able to play this next week and get notification that I've gotta make a cannonball run to Guam. If I end up caught in a quarantine quagmire, I'll join what ever round I can until I've been released!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I can try to play again this week.


----------



## SaltySteve PE

In like flynn


----------



## JayKay PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> does eveyone acknowledge that posting pet pics this round doesn't mean that they are automatically mafia?


never


----------



## DLD PE

JayKay PE said:


> never


----------



## JayKay PE

@DuranDuran PE I SAY NEVER MAFIA SCUM

IM WATCHING YOU.


----------



## Dothracki PE

No fair, I don't have a pet. So does that mean I am mafia?

I am also in. Still running around like a chicken with my head cut off so I dunno if I can mod, but work seems to be normalizing.


----------



## DLD PE

JayKay PE said:


> @DuranDuran PE I SAY NEVER MAFIA SCUM
> 
> IM WATCHING YOU.
> 
> View attachment 23415


The only time I've ever been maf was when I was studying for the exam. Now that I've passed, I can no longer be maf.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

I guess I'm in. Work is busy, but I need the distraction.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Dothracki PE said:


> No fair, I don't have a pet. So does that mean I am mafia?


Samesies. Unless you count the 104 kids in my household.


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

We are in! Totally down for a pet themed round.


----------



## blybrook PE

Meatball is interested in this development.


----------



## JayKay PE

@blybrook PE WHY HAVE I NEVER SEEN AND/OR HEARD OF THIS MEATBALL BEFORE?!?!?!?!??!?!?!


----------



## blybrook PE

JayKay PE said:


> @blybrook PE WHY HAVE I NEVER SEEN AND/OR HEARD OF THIS MEATBALL BEFORE?!?!?!?!??!?!?!


He's been mentioned elsewhere, likely missed with all the other posts that are going on. 

Didn't get caught in quarantine quagmire, so can't participate in mafia this week. Flying back to AK on Saturday so can probably enjoy the round next week.


----------



## DLD PE

blybrook PE said:


> He's been mentioned elsewhere, likely missed with all the other posts that are going on.
> 
> Didn't get caught in quarantine quagmire, so can't participate in mafia this week. Flying back to AK on Saturday so can probably enjoy the round next week.


I would guess we won't be starting a new mafia round until the beginning of next week at the earliest.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

There has been a MURDER!! Walter must be mafia!!


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

jean15paul_PE said:


> There has been a MURDER!! Walter must be mafia!!


That face couldn't possibly be maf! ... also, Timber and Piper are not allowed stuffed toys for this very reason! But rest assured, they get plenty of chew toys... their latest favorite seems to be frozen femur bones... you are all warned!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

BlueBlueprint_PE said:


> That face couldn't possibly be maf!



Especially this one! I swear I don't beat my dogs!


----------



## JayKay PE

I'm, like, 97.9% sure that @squaretaper LIT AF PE beats their dogs.


----------



## txjennah PE

I can play next week but I have a big deadline on 8/31, so I'll warn everyone that I will be MIA Monday and Tuesday.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

txjennah PE said:


> I can play next week but I have a big deadline on 8/31, so I'll warn everyone that I will be MIA Monday and Tuesday.


Suspish.


----------



## DLD PE

txjennah PE said:


> I can play next week but I have a big deadline on 8/31, so I'll warn everyone that I will be MIA *Monday* and *Tuesday*.


Double suspish.


----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ

I wanna playyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyeeeeyeeeeahhhhh


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

I have to drop out for this next round of Mafia. Busy dealing with this hurricane.

You can always use me as an NPC.


----------



## SaltySteve PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> I have to drop out for this next round of Mafia. Busy dealing with this hurricane.
> 
> You can always use me as an NPC.


Hope everything is ok man. Stay safe.


----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ

Sorry I have too much work.... I might have to sit this one out... so much changes between a Friday and a Monday!


----------



## SaltySteve PE

.


----------



## DLD PE

SaltySteve PE said:


> .


Ditto


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

I think this is the quietest I have seen the mafia thread since the early days.


----------



## DLD PE

Is this the longest we've gone without starting another round?


----------



## Dothracki PE

I would love to kick the dead horse and start another round, but everything is on two week deadlines at the moment for people scrambling to get work done by Christmas season or end of work from home. So I don't really have time to mod, but I will make time to play.


----------



## DLD PE

I'm in. I think @RBHeadge PE was going to mod next, but he might be super busy. I can recruit/mod for the next round if needed.


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

i'm in for a round


----------



## SaltySteve PE

I'm in!


----------



## NikR_PE

vhab49_PE said:


> I think this is the quietest I have seen the mafia thread since the early days.


Has it been a month since the last game?


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

NikR_PE said:


> Has it been a month since the last game?


Feels like it. At least 3 weeks?


----------



## DLD PE

Saturday will be one month since the last round. I modded, so makes me worry my modding is making people lose interest. I hope not?!?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

DuranDuran PE said:


> I'm in. I think @RBHeadge PE was going to mod next, but he might be super busy. I can recruit/mod for the next round if needed.


Yup, between work, home repairs, and a kidney stone, I'm pretty busy right now. The next couple weeks look brutal. I can mod after this next round.



DuranDuran PE said:


> Saturday will be one month since the last round. I modded, so makes me worry my modding is making people lose interest. I hope not?!?


It's certainly not you. The time between rounds has gone up quite a bit the last few months. My guess is that's a combination of: lots of people are getting distracted by a bunch of different things, and general game fatigue. Interest will pick back up again soon.


----------



## DLD PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Yup, between work, home repairs, and a kidney stone, I'm pretty busy right now. The next couple weeks look brutal. I can mod after this next round.


Ugh @RBHeadge PE , kidney stone sounds awful. Hope it's not too bad!

I can mod the next round. I'll send invites in the AM.


----------



## SaltySteve PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Yup, between work, home repairs, and a kidney stone, I'm pretty busy right now.



I've never had a kidney stone but I have nightmares about them. It's bizarre. Hope yours passed/passes easily.


----------



## DLD PE

We can start a new round beginning or middle of next week depending on number of players. I know these are crazy times for all of us (Covid, hurricane/flood damage, cold/flu season starting, projects ramping up, school starting back, life in general), but once in a while EB Mafia can be a nice distraction. I get that some of us can go from having a "relaxed" week to completely swamped in a matter of days, so please re-confirm whether you're interested in playing or not.

In: @SaltySteve PE , @BlueBlueprint_PE

Possibles: @txjennah PE , @RBHeadge PE , @NikR_PE , @ChebyshevII PE , @squaretaper LIT AF PE , @djl PE , @beccabun PE , @Dothracki PE , @chart94 , @FlangeheadPEAZ , @djl PE , @jean15paul_PE , @MadamPirate PE ,@EyehatethePEexam PE , @JayKay PE , , @blybrook PE , @vhab49_PE ,@Roarbark , @tj_PE , @tj_PE , @tj_PE , @tj_PE

Other possibilities/anyone else? @LyceeFruit PE , @leggo PE , @Sparky Bill PE , @CUniverse , @snickerd3 , @Supe, @Unintended Max P.E. 

Let me know if I've forgotten anyone.


----------



## Dothracki PE

In


----------



## txjennah PE

DuranDuran PE said:


> We can start a new round beginning or middle of next week depending on number of players. I know these are crazy times for all of us (Covid, hurricane/flood damage, cold/flu season starting, projects ramping up, school starting back, life in general), but once in a while EB Mafia can be a nice distraction. I get that some of us can go from having a "relaxed" week to completely swamped in a matter of days, so please re-confirm whether you're interested in playing or not.
> 
> In: @SaltySteve PE , @BlueBlueprint_PE
> 
> Possibles: @txjennah PE , @RBHeadge PE , @NikR_PE , @ChebyshevII PE , @squaretaper LIT AF PE , @djl PE , @beccabun PE , @Dothracki PE , @chart94 , @FlangeheadPEAZ , @djl PE , @jean15paul_PE , @MadamPirate PE ,@EyehatethePEexam PE , @JayKay PE , , @blybrook PE , @vhab49_PE ,@Roarbark , @tj_PE , @tj_PE , @tj_PE , @tj_PE
> 
> Other possibilities/anyone else? @LyceeFruit PE , @leggo PE , @Sparky Bill PE , @CUniverse , @snickerd3 , @Supe, @Unintended Max P.E.
> 
> Let me know if I've forgotten anyone.


I'm in.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

SaltySteve PE said:


> I've never had a kidney stone but I have nightmares about them. It's bizarre. Hope yours passed/passes easily.


Thanks! I think it's already passed. Cranberry pills seem to work great for me and my family. 

They tend to be pretty tiny for me, so expulsion is painless. Trouble is that they happen every 9-18 months and the residual effects linger for about a week.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

@DuranDuran PE 
I'm in to play. May be less active than normal though.


----------



## DLD PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Thanks! I think it's already passed. Cranberry pills seem to work great for me and my family.
> 
> They tend to be pretty tiny for me, so expulsion is painless. Trouble is that they happen every 9-18 months and the residual effects linger for about a week.


Glad it was painless! A co-worker's wife years ago said she got kidney stones when she was younger, and her doctor told her to drink (one beer per day). She said she never had them since. I don't know if she was pulling my leg, or this is how southern physicians roll.


----------



## SaltySteve PE

DuranDuran PE said:


> Glad it was painless! A co-worker's wife years ago said she got kidney stones when she was younger, and her doctor told her to drink (one beer per day). She said she never had them since. I don't know if she was pulling my leg, or this is how southern physicians roll.


This probably explains why I've never had them lol

Edit - After some research there may be some truth to beer reducing the risk of developing kidney stones.









Soda and Other Beverages and the Risk of Kidney Stones


Not all fluids may be equally beneficial for reducing the risk of kidney stones. In particular, it is not clear whether sugar and artificially sweetened soda increase the risk.We prospectively analyzed the association between intake of several types of ...




www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov





41% lower risk for beer (_P_ for trend<0.001)


----------



## NikR_PE

I will play @DuranDuran PE


----------



## blybrook PE

At the moment, I think next week will work. I don't have any field trips currently scheduled.


----------



## DLD PE

7 players so far....good start!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> I think it's already passed.


Narrator: it hadn't


----------



## RBHeadge PE

DuranDuran PE said:


> A co-worker's wife years ago said she got kidney stones when she was younger, and her doctor told her to drink (one beer per day).





SaltySteve PE said:


> This probably explains why I've never had them lol
> 
> Edit - After some research there may be some truth to beer reducing the risk of developing kidney stones.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soda and Other Beverages and the Risk of Kidney Stones
> 
> 
> Not all fluids may be equally beneficial for reducing the risk of kidney stones. In particular, it is not clear whether sugar and artificially sweetened soda increase the risk.We prospectively analyzed the association between intake of several types of ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 41% lower risk for beer (_P_ for trend<0.001)


I've heard that beer helps, but never heard a doctor recommend it. I have a friend who had a brutal one and the doctor told her to drink lemonade once a day to help prevent formation. She still doing it over a decade later.


----------



## beccabun PE

I'm in, next week will be crazy with packing and moving, so if I'm less active, it's NOT because I'm mafia... although i'll probably be mafia


----------



## SaltySteve PE

beccabun PE said:


> I'm in, next week will be crazy with packing and moving, so if I'm less active, it's NOT because I'm mafia... although i'll probably be mafia


Sounds like an admission of guilt to me, @DuranDuran PE I vote for @beccabun PE


----------



## DLD PE

So far we have 8 players. Not bad, but hopefully we'll get a few more. We had 14 last time, which was quite a bit. I'll be happy with 12. I'm thinking of keeping rules and roles the same as last round. The town lost their troublemaker, cop and doctor all within the first 3 days, and still had an outside chance (ok maybe 10% or less?) of winning, so I'm thinking if I did anything different, it would be to beef up the mafia a bit. We'll see how many players we end up with. As always, I'm open to suggestions or comments.


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

DuranDuran PE said:


> Saturday will be one month since the last round. I modded, so makes me worry my modding is making people lose interest. I hope not?!?


not at all! i think everyone has just been overly busy!


----------



## djl PE

I'm in @DuranDuran PE


----------



## chart94 PE

DuranDuran PE said:


> We can start a new round beginning or middle of next week depending on number of players. I know these are crazy times for all of us (Covid, hurricane/flood damage, cold/flu season starting, projects ramping up, school starting back, life in general), but once in a while EB Mafia can be a nice distraction. I get that some of us can go from having a "relaxed" week to completely swamped in a matter of days, so please re-confirm whether you're interested in playing or not.
> 
> In: @SaltySteve PE , @BlueBlueprint_PE
> 
> Possibles: @txjennah PE , @RBHeadge PE , @NikR_PE , @ChebyshevII PE , @squaretaper LIT AF PE , @djl PE , @beccabun PE , @Dothracki PE , @chart94 , @FlangeheadPEAZ , @djl PE , @jean15paul_PE , @MadamPirate PE ,@EyehatethePEexam PE , @JayKay PE , , @blybrook PE , @vhab49_PE ,@Roarbark , @tj_PE , @tj_PE , @tj_PE , @tj_PE
> 
> Other possibilities/anyone else? @LyceeFruit PE , @leggo PE , @Sparky Bill PE , @CUniverse , @snickerd3 , @Supe, @Unintended Max P.E.
> 
> Let me know if I've forgotten anyone.


i think i can play!


----------



## DLD PE

chart94 said:


> i think i can play!


I think I'll add you.


----------



## DLD PE

beccabun PE said:


> I'm in, next week will be crazy with packing and moving, so if I'm less active, it's NOT because I'm mafia... although i'll probably be mafia


Good luck with your move! I'll make sure you're mafia (unless the randomizer says otherwise).


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

DuranDuran PE said:


> So far we have 8 players.


The Square is in!


----------



## DLD PE

11...keep it coming!


----------



## Dothracki PE

@tj_PE you maf?


----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ

I am in!


----------



## DLD PE

Looks like we have 12 players at the moment. 

In: @SaltySteve PE , @BlueBlueprint_PE, @txjennah PE , @RBHeadge PE , @NikR_PE , @blybrook PE , @Dothracki PE , @beccabun PE , @djl PE , @chart94 , @squaretaper LIT AF PE , @FlangeheadPEAZ 

I'll try to come up with a theme/rules and accept any more players through tomorrow. Game will start and roles will be sent out Monday. It's not too late to sign up!

Last Call: @jean15paul_PE , @MadamPirate PE ,@EyehatethePEexam PE , @JayKay PE , @vhab49_PE ,@Roarbark , @tj_PE , @tj_PE , @tj_PE , @tj_PE


----------



## JayKay PE

I’ll play. It won’t be great, but I’ll try.


----------



## blybrook PE

Looks like we're getting a few players involved...


I got a message that I'm mafia again.....










Oh wait, that message isn't from @DuranDuran PE


----------



## DLD PE

*Introduction:*

Welcome to yet another DLD modded round. This round's theme will be based on the popular PC RTS game "Starcraft".

For those not familiar, Starcraft is a real-time-strategy PC-based game released in 1998. Considered by many as the standard by which all other RTS games are compared, it is still widely popular among enthusiasts and the most popular computer game competition during the annual World Cyber Games in terms of prize money, global coverage and participants. You can read more about it here if you wish: StarCraft - Wikipedia

*Back Story:*

A long long time from now, in a NOT far away galaxy (actually the Kropulu Sector of the Milky Way, but I digress), Starcraft revolves around three species: The Protoss (an advanced race of humanoid religious warriors), the Terrans (descendants of human prisoners from Earth) and the Zerg; biologically advanced insect-like aliens who are controlled by a single Overmind who's goal is to assimilate and/or destroy any civilization they come into contact with (think the "Borg" of Star Trek fame). 

For the purposes of this round, only the Terrans and Zerg will be in play. Rival Terran factions have fought for control over the planet Korhal for decades. However, a recently discovered Zerg colony threatens all life on the planet, and the rival factions have agreed to put their differences aside and fight together to drive out the Zerg.

The Zerg Queen has infested one of the Terran command centers, which have allowed the Zerg to assimilate Terran DNA into their own, allowing any Zerg creature to morph into Terran appearance at will. It is up to the Terrans to identify the Zerg and eliminate the swarm before becoming completely assimilated.

*Rules:*

I will post the rules and description of roles later today. They will be almost identical to the previous round, with perhaps one additional role added to help game balance. Currently we have 13 players, so I will lock the list this afternoon (to give a final chance for anyone else is interested and wants to play) and announce roles when we start Monday morning.


----------



## JayKay PE

I wanna be a yeerk


----------



## DLD PE

JayKay PE said:


> I wanna be a yeerk


Done.


----------



## DLD PE

*The game will start Monday, September 13th. Lynching will be allowed on the first day. Mafia can nightkill the first night..*

The Mafia members are going to privately tell me who they would like to eliminate during the night. I will reveal to everyone what happened the next morning with some delightful storytelling.

ONCE in this round, the troublemaker will privately tell me if they want to stir up trouble. If so, there will be two lynchings the following day.

During the day, everybody (townsfolk and Mafia) will publicly vote for a person to eliminate; I will eliminate the person with the most votes at the end of the day and reveal what their role was. Tie-breakers will be decided by rock/paper/scissors (best of 3 rounds and repeat in case of ties). In the case of two-lynchings, players with the most votes will be lynched. If there is only one vote and there must be two lynchings, the mod/randomizer will choose the second lynching.

The following roles will be in play (same roles/abilities as previous round, except this time we're adding the Town Mayor):

Terran Marine (*Regular Townie*) – May vote once each day to choose someone to lynch.
Terran Science Vessel Pilot (*Town Cop*) – May investigate one player each night with no limit to number of investigations. The cop is only told whether their target is townie or mafia (no special role indicated; only alignment). If the Mafia Spy is targeted, the investigation will show up as “Townie.”
Terran Medic (*Town Doctor*) – May choose to save one person each night (no limit). May not choose the same person two nights in a row.
Terran Firebat (*Town Troublemaker*) – Only ONCE during the game, the troublemaker tells the mod during the night there will be two lynchings the following day. This will be announced in the morning.
Terran Siege Tank Commander (*Town Mayor*) – Chosen by randomizer, the town mayor’s vote counts as two votes each day. Only the town mayor knows they are the mayor, and their vote is secretly counted twice by the mod. The mayor may choose their successor via PM to the mod if they are killed.
Zerg Hydralisk (*Regular Mafia*) – May vote on one person to nightkill each night.
Zerg Queen (*Mafia Boss*) – If the mafia boss is lynched, the mafia are granted two kills that night. The mafia (the boss must agree) may also choose to sacrifice their boss in order to gain two kills that night (in addition to the boss).
Zerg Lurker (*Mafia Spy*) – Tries to find the cop each night. The spy does not know who the mafia are, and the mafia do not know who their spy is. If the spy is investigated by the cop, the spy shows up as a “Townie.” The spy may investigate one player each day, with the investigation showing up as “Cop” or “Not the cop.”
The Mafia members know who each other are, but no one knows anyone else’s role except me. Each player has received a PM from me with their District assignment and any special instructions.

Standard EB-mafia game rules apply which means *PMing is allowed!*

Please keep all trash talk in the thread and don’t take things too seriously!

You may use this thread to vote and post about the game. Anyone (playing or not playing, eliminated or not) can use this thread to speculate, discuss, accuse, or otherwise participate in the game; just please make sure to follow regular EB forum guidelines.

To vote on a person to eliminate, mention me @DuranDuran PE and tell me specifically that 1) you are voting and 2) the username of the person you are voting to eliminate.

*Please submit your votes by 9:00 PM EST/8:00 PM Central/7:00 PM Mountain/6:00 PM Pacific Time/Whatever Roar and Bly-time* ; I will count votes after that time as being for the next day.

Your vote only counts if you are playing and not yet eliminated. If there is a tie for most votes, I will pick one of the voted users at random and/or require the tied players to send me 10 rounds of 'rock, paper, scissors'. If there are no votes, I will pick a person at random (i.e. role will not matter) to eliminate; suffice it to say it’s in both groups’ best interest to vote for at least one person.

Finally, you are not allowed to reveal your role, privately or publicly, after you have been eliminated. You may not post screengrabs of private messages in this thread.

For reference, the 13 players in this round are: @txjennah PE , @BlueBlueprint_PE , @SaltySteve PE , @RBHeadge PE , @NikR_PE , @blybrook PE , @Dothracki PE , @beccabun PE , @djl PE , @chart94 , @squaretaper LIT AF PE , @FlangeheadPEAZ , @JayKay PE


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

oh I like the new Mayor role!


----------



## RBHeadge PE




----------



## SaltySteve PE

DuranDuran PE said:


> Terran Siege Tank Commander (*Town Mayor*) – Chosen by randomizer, the town mayor’s vote counts as two votes each day. Only the town mayor knows they are the mayor, and their vote is secretly counted twice by the mod. The mayor may choose their successor via PM to the mod if they are killed.


I don't know about passing it on after death. That means if there is two mafia left and they get it down to 1 townie remaining then its still going to paper rock scissors for a tie breaker.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Getting it in early: not maf.


----------



## DLD PE

SaltySteve PE said:


> I don't know about passing it on after death. That means if there is two mafia left and they get it down to 1 townie remaining then its still going to paper rock scissors for a tie breaker.


I didn't think about that. However, if it gets that close, by that time the mafia would more than likely have figured out who the mayor was.


----------



## DLD PE

RBHeadge PE said:


>


I'm guessing hiring the Protoss to construct pylons would get quite expensive for either side.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

DuranDuran PE said:


> *Introduction:*
> 
> Welcome to yet another DLD modded round. This round's theme will be based on the popular PC RTS game "Starcraft".
> 
> For those not familiar, Starcraft is a real-time-strategy PC-based game released in 1998. Considered by many as the standard by which all other RTS games are compared, it is still widely popular among enthusiasts and the most popular computer game competition during the annual World Cyber Games in terms of prize money, global coverage and participants. You can read more about it here if you wish: StarCraft - Wikipedia
> 
> *Back Story:*
> 
> A long long time from now, in a NOT far away galaxy (actually the Kropulu Sector of the Milky Way, but I digress), Starcraft revolves around three species: The Protoss (an advanced race of humanoid religious warriors), the Terrans (descendants of human prisoners from Earth) and the Zerg; biologically advanced insect-like aliens who are controlled by a single Overmind who's goal is to assimilate and/or destroy any civilization they come into contact with (think the "Borg" of Star Trek fame).
> 
> For the purposes of this round, only the Terrans and Zerg will be in play. Rival Terran factions have fought for control over the planet Korhal for decades. However, a recently discovered Zerg colony threatens all life on the planet, and the rival factions have agreed to put their differences aside and fight together to drive out the Zerg.
> 
> The Zerg Queen has infested one of the Terran command centers, which have allowed the Zerg to assimilate Terran DNA into their own, allowing any Zerg creature to morph into Terran appearance at will. It is up to the Terrans to identify the Zerg and eliminate the swarm before becoming completely assimilated.
> 
> *Rules:*
> 
> I will post the rules and description of roles later today. They will be almost identical to the previous round, with perhaps one additional role added to help game balance. Currently we have 13 players, so I will lock the list this afternoon (to give a final chance for anyone else is interested and wants to play) and announce roles when we start Monday morning.


OKAY FINE I'LL JOIN

EDit: Apparently not lol - forgot to send


----------



## DLD PE

MadamPirate PE said:


> OKAY FINE I'LL JOIN
> 
> EDit: Apparently not lol - forgot to send


Ok you're in!


----------



## DLD PE

Prologue:

Commander Jim Raynor checked his watch as he brought up his walkie-talkie. "Boro Airbase come in, this is Firebase Zulu" "Xander here, at your command." "Xander, we have reports of a Zerg hatchery and spore sighting, 20 miles due East of Outpost 5. Request dropship at 0800 hours." "Roger that. Get over here as soon as you can and destroy that scum colony before that hatchery grows into a lair! I just hope to God none of you have been infested yet. Get over here quick dammit!"

Troops from various Terran factions huddled into the drop ship: @txjennah PE , @BlueBlueprint_PE , @SaltySteve PE , @RBHeadge PE , @NikR_PE , @blybrook PE , @Dothracki PE , @beccabun PE , @djl PE , @chart94 , @squaretaper LIT AF PE , @FlangeheadPEAZ , @JayKay PE. "Ok everyone, we're closing the hatch. Remember to work together. Planet Korhal's survival depends on it!" "WAIT!" Hurrying toward the loading ramp was @MadamPirate PE . "Sorry, I was feeding my pet hawk and got held up." "Sheesh, muttered @JayKay PE . Ok everyone , let's go!" The drop ship launched and jetted toward Outpost 5. 

The player list is now locked. Game will start and roles revealed Monday. Good luck townies!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

DuranDuran PE said:


> The player list is now locked. Game will start and roles revealed Monday. Good luck townies!


*popcorn popping*

I am extremely excited for this round.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

@DuranDuran PE I'm in. Thanks for adding me


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> @DuranDuran PE I'm in. Thanks for adding me


LOL. Just trying to cause trouble.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

SO


----------



## Roarbark

Aww, I missed the "you must construct additional pylons" round?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

DuranDuran PE said:


> We can start a new round beginning or middle of next week depending on number of players. I know these are crazy times for all of us (Covid, hurricane/flood damage, cold/flu season starting, projects ramping up, school starting back, life in general), but once in a while EB Mafia can be a nice distraction. I get that some of us can go from having a "relaxed" week to completely swamped in a matter of days, so please re-confirm whether you're interested in playing or not.
> 
> In: @SaltySteve PE , @BlueBlueprint_PE
> 
> Possibles: @txjennah PE , @RBHeadge PE , @NikR_PE , @ChebyshevII PE , @squaretaper LIT AF PE , @djl PE , @beccabun PE , @Dothracki PE , @chart94 , @FlangeheadPEAZ , @djl PE , @jean15paul_PE , @MadamPirate PE ,@EyehatethePEexam PE , @JayKay PE , , @blybrook PE , @vhab49_PE ,@Roarbark , @tj_PE , @tj_PE , @tj_PE , @tj_PE
> 
> Other possibilities/anyone else? @LyceeFruit PE , @leggo PE , @Sparky Bill PE , @CUniverse , @snickerd3 , @Supe, @Unintended Max P.E.
> 
> Let me know if I've forgotten anyone.


In

edit: Well shoot. Looks like I was too late. Next time!


----------



## DLD PE

@ChebyshevII PE , @JeanPaul and @Roarbark , please let me know if you want to play and I'll add you


----------



## DLD PE

DuranDuran PE said:


> @ChebyshevII PE , @jean15paul_PE @Roarbark , please let me know if you want to play and I'll add you


----------



## DLD PE

I've received confirmation from @jean15paul_PE that he wants in, so I will add him and lock the teams. Looks like I have a busy day Monday, so I'm going to go head and assign roles today. Round will start Monday morning.

@Roarbark and @ChebyshevII PE please join next time!


----------



## DLD PE

Ok everyone, roles have been sent! If you did not receive a PM from me, then you are a Terran marine (regular townie). 

EDIT:

Also, I'm making a slight change to the rules. With 14 players, the town is a bit overpowered. For this reason, if the Mafia Spy is still alive after Day 3, they will be revealed/added to the mafia PM group. Good luck everyone!


----------



## DLD PE

Prologue:

The dropship descended upon Outpost 5. All the troops got out: @txjennah PE , @BlueBlueprint_PE , @SaltySteve PE , @RBHeadge PE , @NikR_PE , @blybrook PE , @Dothracki PE , @beccabun PE , @djl PE , @chart94 , @squaretaper LIT AF PE , @FlangeheadPEAZ , and @JayKay PE. The area was quickly assessed. "Nothing here but a few abandoned supply depots, mineral deposits and enough scrap metal to build a wall, maybe", lamented @djl PE . "Wait, someone's here", cautioned @JayKay PE , raising her C-14 Impaler and pointing it at someone sitting outside one of the supply depots. "Howdy!" It was @jean15paul_PE , smoking a cigar and sitting in a lounge chair next to his Vulture. "Sorry I missed the boarding, but I figured I could get here faster on my bike. I laid down a few spider mines along the outer perimeter. That should give us a little security while we set up fort." "JP, you gotta be more careful. Look!" cried @FlangeheadPEAZ , pointing to a mound of dirt in the far distance. "FUUUUU*****", said @BlueBlueprint_PE . Now we don't have much time to establish a base. That mound of dirt is a tunnel from a Zerg lurker. We've already been discovered. No telling how deep or where that tunnel will lead. We'll have to assume we only have a few days before it reaches the hive and the Zerg can establish a spy network." "Everyone stay tight lipped concerning your rank and faction, in case any of us are infested Zerg", ordered @RBHeadge PE . "For now, we need to gather as much resources as possible and build defense bunkers until our siege tanks arrive. We'll also build a command center." 

The group of Terrans got to work immediately.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

DuranDuran PE said:


> Prologue:
> 
> The dropship descended upon Outpost 5. All the troops got out: @txjennah PE , @BlueBlueprint_PE , @SaltySteve PE , @RBHeadge PE , @NikR_PE , @blybrook PE , @Dothracki PE , @beccabun PE , @djl PE , @chart94 , @squaretaper LIT AF PE , @FlangeheadPEAZ , and @JayKay PE. The area was quickly assessed. "Nothing here but a few abandoned supply depots, mineral deposits and enough scrap metal to build a wall, maybe", lamented @djl PE . "Wait, someone's here", cautioned @JayKay PE , raising her C-14 Impaler and pointing it at someone sitting outside one of the supply depots. "Howdy!" It was @jean15paul_PE , smoking a cigar and sitting in a lounge chair next to his Vulture. "Sorry I missed the boarding, but I figured I could get here faster on my bike. I laid down a few spider mines along the outer perimeter. That should give us a little security while we set up fort." "JP, you gotta be more careful. Look!" cried @FlangeheadPEAZ , pointing to a mound of dirt in the far distance. "FUUUUU*****", said @BlueBlueprint_PE . Now we don't have much time to establish a base. That mound of dirt is a tunnel from a Zerg lurker. We've already been discovered. No telling how deep or where that tunnel will lead. We'll have to assume we only have a few days before it reaches the hive and the Zerg can establish a spy network." "Everyone stay tight lipped concerning your rank and faction, in case any of us are infested Zerg", ordered @RBHeadge PE . "For now, we need to gather as much resources as possible and build defense bunkers until our siege tanks arrive. We'll also build a command center."
> 
> The group of Terrans got to work immediately.


I'm so badass.


----------



## JayKay PE

DuranDuran PE said:


> "Wait, someone's here", cautioned @JayKay PE , raising her C-14 Impaler


I have no idea what this is, but I assume it looks like a large fork that shoots lasers.

also, looks like I’m a normal townie, which means I’m gonna die.


----------



## DLD PE

JayKay PE said:


> I have no idea what this is, but I assume it looks like a large fork that shoots lasers.
> 
> also, looks like I’m a normal townie, which means I’m gonna die.


The C-14 is the standard issue assault rifle for Terran space marines. It uses depleted uranium shells for ammo.


----------



## blybrook PE

DuranDuran PE said:


> The C-14 is the standard issue assault rifle for Terran space marines. It uses depleted uranium shells for ammo.


Great, now we're all going to be glowing...


----------



## DLD PE

blybrook PE said:


> Great, now we're all going to be glowing...


Long term health isn't the goal. Short term destruction of the Zerg is. You guys are expendable


----------



## Dothracki PE

Live long and prosper Terrans! We must use the force to beat the Zerg! And construct additional pylons...

For the record, I've only played Starcraft a few times at a friend's house so I'm familiar with it but by no means an expert.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

blybrook PE said:


> Great, now we're all going to be glowing...


Seems normal to me.


----------



## SaltySteve PE

I've never played Starcraft but this story line is making me want to. Good job @DuranDuran PE !


----------



## beccabun PE

woohoo! regular townie this round! Let's get those Zergs!


----------



## DLD PE

Morning of Day 1, September 13, some distant year (because only nerds use star dates):

The Terrans had been working around the clock to set up base. They were on the edge of civilization. 100 miles to West lay the capital city, New Gettysburg. Wolfrec province was to the North, local aliens who might possibly trade minerals for building materials. Not much was to the South or Southwest, except maybe a zoo and munitions factory, but it would take a while to establish a supply line. To the East east was nothing but sand dunes and wastelands. Fortunately, Outpost 5 was built on top of a mesa, so a few of well-placed bunkers could offer some protection. @txjennah PE , @SaltySteve PE and @BlueBlueprint_PE had the choke point protected within a few hours. @FlangeheadPEAZ scouted a few miles ahead, looking for any signs of Zerg patrol. @blybrook PE went with her, and came in handy, since he was a prized Ursadon donated to the zoo by a local faction. Ursadons had the ability to sniff out burrowed creatures such as small Zerglings and could help prevent an ambush. The rest of the crew were busy building the command center and repairing the supply depots. There weren't enough resources for a satellite dish or factory, so they had to make do with what they had until reinforcements arrived.




Meanwhile, at the hatchery:

"erewrhhgeihg", "EITEHIJFLSKJhhfksdlhjfls....." and "rejwkelreiwhgiehg!"

Translation:

"This planet is rich in resources, but the only civilized species here is a primitive set of beings called humans. There are not worth anything to us, except the Xel'Naga swarm from the old colony says they make good coffee and cigars."

"What are your orders, my Lord Daggoth?", spoke one of the Zerg.

"Send an attack wave of Zerglings, but not too many. We just want to say 'hello'. Maybe kill one or two of them to send a message. We are only a hatchery here, and we are too weak to take the entire planet just yet. You did well to send the lurker scout. We'll see what it has learned when it returns."

"As you wish, my lord. LIVE FOR THE SWARM!"


----------



## djl PE

@all I'm reg townie


----------



## JayKay PE

Zurgggggg.....?


----------



## blybrook PE

Let the hunt begin!


----------



## chart94 PE

MESSAGE TO STAR COMMAND COME IN STAR COMMAND


----------



## DLD PE

chart94 said:


> MESSAGE TO STAR COMMAND COME IN STAR COMMAND


(static hissing)

A com-link has not been established between Outpost 5 and New Gettysburg yet. Construction of the command center must be completed first. I suggest you get to work.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

This is straight up nerdception


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

DuranDuran PE said:


> (static hissing)
> 
> A com-link has not been established between Outpost 5 and New Gettysburg yet. Construction of the command center must be completed first. I suggest you get to work.


I'm working I'm working...






Is that the right command center? I'm outside of my nerd knowledge.


----------



## DLD PE

Vote Update:

(Stares at blank screen)


----------



## JayKay PE

MadamPirate PE said:


> This is straight up nerdception


I don't know what genre this is. I'm assuming it's LotR.


----------



## JayKay PE

*gets on a horse to start galloping into the distance*


----------



## JayKay PE

I am 816 years old. I am an elf.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

*eats Terran popcorn*


----------



## DLD PE

Afternoon, Day1, September 13:

@RBHeadge PE , @NikR_PE and @Dothracki PE finished the installation of the reactor core of the command center. @beccabun PE was helping @squaretaper LIT AF PE with the observations room and operation deck. @chart94 completed the com-link connection while @jean15paul_PE went back to the supply depots to see if he could salvage some monitors for the operation deck. Everyone was called to the operation deck.

"Good afternoon", a voice began when the speaker came on. "This is General Edmund Duke. Congratulations for getting so much work done so quickly. Outpost 5 has now been re-named Command Center 5. In case any of you were wondering, we decided to form a coalition form various factions to tackle the Zerg threat. We believe if we can show the UED (United Earth Directorate) we can work together to defend Korhal, we'll get more funding from the UED. We are poised to receive 3.5 trillion credits in defense aid, but we need to demonstrate our worthiness and show our planet is worth saving. Good luck everyone. Re-enforcements are on the way, but you may have to survive a few waves of attacks on your own before you get them." The room grew quiet. 




"Nothing to do now but man the bunkers and wait", said @txjennah PE "By the way, where's @JayKay PE ?" "I'M HERE!!!" yelled @JayKay PE hysterically. "I'M FINISHED WITH THE MINERAL EXTRACTOR, VESPENE GAS REFINERY AND LIFE SUPPORT SYSTEMS, AND I'M ALMOST FINISHED WITH...." "Damn, calm down, overachiever!" warned @chart94 . "You're gonna pass out and we haven't started fighting yet!" "Something's wrong, it's impossible for anyone to get that much work done, especially by herself", said another marine. "WE'RE GONNA DIE! EVERYBODY RUN! WHERE'S MY HORSE? I'M ONLY 816 YEARS OLD! I'M NOT READY TO DIE!!!" wailed @JayKay PE . "What the hell is a horse? Something's happened to JayKay", said @FlangeheadPEAZ . "Put her in the infirmary until we can figure out what's going on with her." "Agreed", said @chart94 . "Square, you built the operations center, but with JayKay in sick bay and the people attending to her, we need everyone we've got in the bunkers, so you need to build us an adjutant (droid) to help us coordinate operations."

Square went to work while everyone else took their positions in the bunkers.


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP




----------



## JayKay PE

*sitting in the infirmary*


----------



## Dothracki PE

Random wheel says @DuranDuran PE I vote for @txjennah PE


----------



## DLD PE

The first depleted uranium shot has been fired...


----------



## blybrook PE

The first day vote is always tough. Best go dig out that random name generator....


----------



## beccabun PE

Spun the wheel until someone came up 3 times. 
@DuranDuran PE I vote for @Dothracki PE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

@DuranDuran PE I vote for @JayKay PE because I think they're just playing hooky in the infirmary.


----------



## DLD PE




----------



## RBHeadge PE

me rn:


----------



## DLD PE

@jean15paul_PE strutted into the command center operations room and set down a few monitors. "These should do for now until you get your little girlfriend there up and runnin'", referring to the adjutant @squaretaper LIT AF PE was putting the finishing touches on. "Hit me up on the mic when you get these monitors going too. We need to be able to send video to HQ at New Gettysburg so they know what we're up against." @jean15paul_PE raced to the bunkers to find @NikR_PE peering through his long-range scanner. "We've got movement...15...maybe 20 or more zerglings approaching. At this speed, they'll be here in 20 minutes." The marines hunkered down, waiting.

@beccabun PE : "This oughta be good!"
@BlueBlueprint_PE : "Show me who you want to die!"
@jean15paul_PE lit another cigar...


----------



## DLD PE

If one of you could do me a favor....between now and 9pm EST I usually have a hard time keeping up with votes, so please help me with the vote count as we get closer to the deadline. Thanks!


----------



## blybrook PE

Being first day and all, the random name generator was used until there were 4 repeating names...

I'm sure it'll result in a retaliatory vote, but so be it.

@DuranDuran PE todays vote is for @SaltySteve PE

Edit - I'm not familiar with the StarCraft game what so ever.


----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ

@DuranDuran PE I would like to vote for @txjennah PE


----------



## DLD PE

1 hour left!


----------



## chart94 PE

@DuranDuran PE the random dice picked @NikR_PE so that is who i am voting for.


----------



## SaltySteve PE

blybrook PE said:


> Being first day and all, the random name generator was used until there were 4 repeating names...
> 
> I'm sure it'll result in a retaliatory vote, but so be it.
> 
> @DuranDuran PE todays vote is for @SaltySteve PE
> 
> Edit - I'm not familiar with the StarCraft game what so ever.


You haven't played in forever. I'm not going to throw you on the chopping block day one.

@DuranDuran PE I cast a random vote for @BlueBlueprint_PE


----------



## DLD PE

Vote count?


----------



## SaltySteve PE

@txjennah PE x2
several people x1


----------



## DLD PE

Time!

@txjennah PE and @NikR_PE , please send me 10 rounds each of RPS within the next couple of hours.

A tie was created by the mayor, thereby exposing himself.


----------



## NikR_PE

DuranDuran PE said:


> please send me 10 rounds each of RPS


Done

@chart94 i will not be voting for you in mayoral elections going forward.


----------



## DLD PE

Results/write-up will be in the morning


----------



## txjennah PE

Eeeeee I will send now! Hope it's not too latw.


----------



## JayKay PE

I...didn't die?


----------



## DLD PE

Day 1/Night 1:

The Zerglings charged up toward the bunkers in groups of 5. "Easy meat," remarked @djl PE. "The Zerg are used to overpowering civilizations with mass numbers, so they never bothered developing battlefield tactics. Only when assimilating another group do they learn something new." The waves kept coming though, and the team was getting worn down. "This isn't right," said Commander @chart94 . "This is the what, 8th, 9th wave? We didn't see half this many coming from the field. They're reproducing en masse, which means they have a queen nearby." He paused for a moment. "New tactics everyone! We need to conserve strength and ammo. All marines, set your rifles to burst-fire. Focus on their armor, but just enough to keep them pissed off. Let them come up the ramps. When they get close, our firebat can mow them down in one shot with the C-140 (incinerator cannon). This will save our ammo until we find the queen." With fewer manpower needed, @NikR_PE , @RBHeadge PE and @beccabun PE snuck out of the rear bunker. @NikR_PE sent into one of the supply depots to get more ammo while the other two went to another one to look for gas grenades. @RBHeadge PE and @beccabun PE raced back to the bunkers. "Where's NiK? Is he not back yet?", someone asked. "There he is!" A lone figure was making it's way toward the bunker. It was Nik's space suit, but it wasn't Nik. The figure's eyes glowed. It started to run toward the bunker. "LIVE FOR THE SWARM!", it cried.


The marines fired and Nik exploded in a mass of boiling flesh and toxic gas. Another Nik appeared, then another, and another, each one hissing at the group as he (or it) charged.

"SACRIFICE ME"........"IMMEDIATELY"




"They infested @NikR_PE , those scumbags!", cried @FlangeheadPEAZ . " "Lieutenant, equip gas grenades and come with me", ordered @chart94 "We have to take out the queen now or this will be our last night here!" @chart94 and Lt. @txjennah PE raced outside to find the queen draped over the supply depot @NikR_PE was in. It was still pumping out Nik clones. @chart94 mowed them down while @txjennah PE lobbed the gas grenades at the queen. Before the queen succumbed to the radioactive gas cloud, it spat out a spore from it's mouth, killing @txjennah PE instantly and generating two broodlings from where her body lay. They immediately jumped on @chart94 . Other marines arrived to help, but it was too late. Their commander was dead.

WHAT A BLOOD BATH ON THE FIRST DAY/NIGHT!

In memoriam:

Commander @chart94 will be remembered for his valor and quick thinking. He was a member of the Sons of Korhal faction.




Lieutenant @txjennah PE was killed in action, before she had a chance to pilot the science vessel. She was a member of the Covert Ops faction.




Staff Sergeant @NikR_PE was a valiant marine, but succumbed to the Zerg. He last served the Overmind with the Tiamat Brood, Zerg Swarm Command Wing.


----------



## DLD PE

Game Summary:

@NikR_PE was lynched by the town. He was the mafia boss. The mafia were therefore granted 2 night kills.
@txjennah PE was night killed. She was the town cop.
@chart94 was night killed. He was the town mayor.

Remaining players are: @BlueBlueprint_PE , @SaltySteve PE , @RBHeadge PE , @blybrook PE , @Dothracki PE , @beccabun PE , @djl PE , @squaretaper LIT AF PE , @FlangeheadPEAZ , @JayKay PE, @jean15paul_PE


----------



## DLD PE




----------



## RBHeadge PE

DuranDuran PE said:


> Game Summary:
> 
> @NikR_PE was lynched by the mafia. He was the mafia boss. The mafia were therefore granted 2 night kills.
> @txjennah PE was night killed. She was the town cop.
> @chart94 was night killed. He was the town mayor.
> 
> Remaining players are: @BlueBlueprint_PE , @SaltySteve PE , @RBHeadge PE , @blybrook PE , @Dothracki PE , @beccabun PE , @djl PE , @squaretaper LIT AF PE , @FlangeheadPEAZ , @JayKay PE


Wow, we're off to a ambiguously awful start.


----------



## beccabun PE

DuranDuran PE said:


> Game Summary:
> 
> @NikR_PE was lynched by the mafia. He was the mafia boss. The mafia were therefore granted 2 night kills.
> @txjennah PE was night killed. She was the town cop.
> @chart94 was night killed. He was the town mayor.
> 
> Remaining players are: @BlueBlueprint_PE , @SaltySteve PE , @RBHeadge PE , @blybrook PE , @Dothracki PE , @beccabun PE , @djl PE , @squaretaper LIT AF PE , @FlangeheadPEAZ , @JayKay PE


Well this is upsetting. Not sure why the town doctor didn't save Chart since they were confirmed to be the town mayor.


----------



## DLD PE

Also, for reference, since there was a tie, (2 votes for @txjennah PE and one vote counting as 2 for @NikR_PE ) the RPS went like this:

Round 1:

@NikR_PE : Rock, rock, rock
@txjennah PE : Paper, paper, rock

@txjennah PE wins tie-breaker


----------



## DLD PE

Also, if the town troublemaker would like to stir up any trouble today, please PM me.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

@FlangeheadPEAZ you really really really need to stop casting the critical vote to lynch the cop.


----------



## beccabun PE

DuranDuran PE said:


> Terran Siege Tank Commander (*Town Mayor*) – Chosen by randomizer, the town mayor’s vote counts as two votes each day. Only the town mayor knows they are the mayor, and their vote is secretly counted twice by the mod. The mayor may choose their successor via PM to the mod if they are killed.


So can @chart94 pick someone to be the new Mayor?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

beccabun PE said:


> Well this is upsetting. Not sure why the town doctor didn't save Chart since they were confirmed to be the town mayor.


either they weren't online in time; weren't paying attention; or went galaxy-brain and overthought it


----------



## SaltySteve PE

DuranDuran PE said:


> Game Summary:
> 
> @NikR_PE was lynched by the mafia. He was the mafia boss. The mafia were therefore granted 2 night kills.
> @txjennah PE was night killed. She was the town cop.
> @chart94 was night killed. He was the town mayor.
> 
> Remaining players are: @BlueBlueprint_PE , @SaltySteve PE , @RBHeadge PE , @blybrook PE , @Dothracki PE , @beccabun PE , @djl PE , @squaretaper LIT AF PE , @FlangeheadPEAZ , @JayKay PE


----------



## DLD PE

beccabun PE said:


> So can @chart94 pick someone to be the new Mayor?


Yes. The mayor can choose their successor.


----------



## SaltySteve PE

DuranDuran PE said:


> Yes. The mayor can choose their successor.


If they chose a mafia member as the new mayor then we're screwed...


----------



## DLD PE

SaltySteve PE said:


> If they chose a mafia member as the new mayor then we're screwed...


Crap, I never thought about that. I think the "mayor" role was an interesting but bad idea. I don't know. What I'm learning is that you can't apply the same game-balance rules from Ultimate Werewolf to an online Mafia game with PMs on both sides. Special roles make the game interesting, but the round can swing so far from one moment to the next. This is definitely one of the most interesting opening day/nights we've had in a while!


----------



## SaltySteve PE

@DuranDuran PE maybe make the mayor non transferable or at least transfers to a random townie?


----------



## txjennah PE

LOL WELP. Peace everyone. It was fun playing for a day  

Actually I'm not mad about being killed off because I just moved into my house and I have a deadline tomorrow, so shit's crazy, fam!!!

Hope you all have fun; thanks for modding, @DuranDuran PE !


----------



## DLD PE

SaltySteve PE said:


> @DuranDuran PE maybe make the mayor non transferable or at least transfers to a random townie?


The problem is the rules aren't exactly clear as to when the mayor can choose their successor (my bad!) The last sentence of the role description (re-posted by @beccabun PE above) implies they can choose IF they are killed, but no time limit is set. I made the mistake of being vague in my description of the role to @chart94 in my PM. I told him he may name his successor "in the event" of his death, implying he had to name the next mayor before he died. @chart94 never named a successor, so I'm tempted to remove the role for the rest of this round. Thoughts?


----------



## DLD PE

txjennah PE said:


> LOL WELP. Peace everyone. It was fun playing for a day
> 
> Actually I'm not mad about being killed off because I just moved into my house and I have a deadline tomorrow, so shit's crazy, fam!!!
> 
> Hope you all have fun; thanks for modding, @DuranDuran PE !


Congrats on the new house! Enjoy the move-in! Thanks for playing and hope you keep playing future rounds.


----------



## Dothracki PE

DuranDuran PE said:


> The problem is the rules aren't exactly clear as to when the mayor can choose their successor (my bad!) The last sentence of the role description (re-posted by @beccabun PE above) implies they can choose IF they are killed, but no time limit is set. I made the mistake of being vague in my description of the role to @chart94 in my PM. I told him he may name his successor "in the event" of his death, implying he had to name the next mayor before he died. @chart94 never named a successor, so I'm tempted to remove the role for the rest of this round. Thoughts


Maybe the mayor can be elected? Dunno if that would be too crazy to have a side vote on top of the lynching vote?


----------



## JayKay PE

Lol, we're doing great! Good job townies!

(and thank you @DuranDuran PE for actually explaining the storytelling post in a post underneath, I was like 'what do these factions meeeeeean? Are they evil???' and then I saw the clarification post).


----------



## DLD PE

JayKay PE said:


> Lol, we're doing great! Good job townies!
> 
> (and thank you @DuranDuran PE for actually explaining the storytelling post in a post underneath, I was like 'what do these factions meeeeeean? Are they evil???' and then I saw the clarification post).


YOU'RE ALL EVIL!!  lol j/k

According to the Starcraft storyline, the Terran factions are basically made up of political and military "criminals" exiled from Earth and trying to form their own colonies and way of life. The different factions fight over control and dominance when they encounter each other. That is, until they face the Zerg or Protoss, then they work together to fight for survival. Depending on the era, Zerg and Protoss do the same thing. All three fight alongside each other or against each other depending on the situation. A popular Starcaft motto is, "The only allies are enemies." For this round, the Zerg have invaded a Terran planet and the Terran are fighting to keep it.


----------



## DLD PE

Dothracki PE said:


> Maybe the mayor can be elected? Dunno if that would be too crazy to have a side vote on top of the lynching vote?


Since this round has already gone crazy, how about we do this? I'll put it to vote.

Mafia members, PM me and let me know if you're ok allowing a new mayor. The mayor will remain known only to the mayor.

Townies, privately let me know if you're ok with allowing a new mayor. If so, name a successor. I'll count the votes and PM the next mayor and randomize any ties. 

Let's decide one way or other by 3pm today. Thanks.


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

DuranDuran PE said:


> The problem is the rules aren't exactly clear as to when the mayor can choose their successor (my bad!) The last sentence of the role description (re-posted by @beccabun PE above) implies they can choose IF they are killed, but no time limit is set. I made the mistake of being vague in my description of the role to @chart94 in my PM. I told him he may name his successor "in the event" of his death, implying he had to name the next mayor before he died. @chart94 never named a successor, so I'm tempted to remove the role for the rest of this round. Thoughts?


I'm okay either way on this. It is kind of a neat role. Though it could have some pretty dire consequences if the selected successor is MAF. Perhaps during the successor selection (via PM), if a MAF is selected, the moderator could reveal that in the PM and allow a new selection? The Mayor would then be required to not reveal information they learn after their death. 

For future rounds, perhaps the mayor will need to choose a successor each night in the event of their death? If they fail to choose and they are killed, then no successor is appointed?


----------



## DLD PE

BlueBlueprint_PE said:


> I'm okay either way on this. It is kind of a neat role. Though it could have some pretty dire consequences if the selected successor is MAF. Perhaps during the successor selection (via PM), if a MAF is selected, the moderator could reveal that in the PM and allow a new selection? The Mayor would then be required to not reveal information they learn after their death.
> 
> *For future rounds, perhaps the mayor will need to choose a successor each night in the event of their death? If they fail to choose and they are killed, then no successor is appointed?*


This is how I assumed the role would initially work. Since I wasn't clear, I wanted to make it fair, but so far the feedback I'm getting is that the mayor died without naming a successor and therefore the role should be eliminated for the rest of the round. Appreciate the feedback so far.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

DuranDuran PE said:


> Crap, I never thought about that. I think the "mayor" role was an interesting but bad idea. I don't know. What I'm learning is that you can't apply the same game-balance rules from Ultimate Werewolf to an online Mafia game with PMs on both sides. Special roles make the game interesting, but the round can swing so far from one moment to the next. This is definitely one of the most interesting opening day/nights we've had in a while!





BlueBlueprint_PE said:


> For future rounds, perhaps the mayor will need to choose a successor each night in the event of their death? If they fail to choose and they are killed, then no successor is appointed?



The mayor role only works when no PMs are allowed. Otherwise it's a game-breaking mechanic.
Example:

Mayor casts an inconsequential throw-away vote at the very end of day 1. Their double vote is announced to the whole thread.
If the cop and doctor are paying attention then they PM the mayor immediately.
The mayor announces introduces the cop and doctor.
The doctor protects the mayor on night one; and the cop on alternating nights
On nights when the mayor isn't protected, the mayor makes the cop the successor
The cop continues to build out a large townie coalition as normal
Town victory is nearly assured
Alternately, if the doctor can protect the same person every night, then they protect the cop every night and the mayor makes the cop the successor.

Either way, a town victory is nearly assured.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

BlueBlueprint_PE said:


> I'm okay either way on this. It is kind of a neat role. Though it could have some pretty dire consequences if the selected successor is MAF.









I'm gaming the various paths from our current starting point. And there doesn't appear to be much benefit to the town in having a new mayor this game. Any scenario where it will help the town is a scenario where the town would likely win anyway.
But as you pointed out above, there are a lot of ways that a new mayor will be to the detriment to the town... especially in our current situation.

Speaking of which....
There are 10 players remaining. Including 2+1 mafia, 1 doctor, and 1 troublemaker. 7T:3M is bad odds under normal circumstances. It doesn't help that we've lost the cop. We're going to have to rely on game theory, some luck, and social engineering to win this one.


----------



## DLD PE

Based on feedback I've received already (thanks everyone!), it's almost unanimous to keep the mayor role on the sidelines the rest of this round.

There will be no more mayor the rest of this round.


----------



## DLD PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Speaking of which....
> There are 10 players remaining. Including 2+1 mafia, 1 doctor, and 1 troublemaker. 7T:3M is bad odds under normal circumstances. It doesn't help that we've lost the cop. We're going to have to rely on game theory, some luck, and social engineering to win this one.


There are 11 players remaining. Sorry @jean15paul_PE , I forgot to include you in the "remaining players" list.


----------



## chart94 PE

DuranDuran PE said:


> The problem is the rules aren't exactly clear as to when the mayor can choose their successor (my bad!) The last sentence of the role description (re-posted by @beccabun PE above) implies they can choose IF they are killed, but no time limit is set. I made the mistake of being vague in my description of the role to @chart94 in my PM. I told him he may name his successor "in the event" of his death, implying he had to name the next mayor before he died. @chart94 never named a successor, so I'm tempted to remove the role for the rest of this round. Thoughts?


I took it as even if i died i could name a successor. Kind of like a last will and testament sort of thing.


----------



## blybrook PE

It's a shame we lost both the cop and mayor. I have a feeling that the doc didn't see the note about the mayor until it was too late OR the doc wasn't active in the thread on the first day. Hard to really determine.

We've gotta dig in and move forward with eliminating these mafia / alien scum. Although additional information was revealed in the voting from yesterday, most of it is irrelevant based on the night kills.


----------



## chart94 PE

At least i took out the mafia boss before my unfortunate demise. Thats what i get for being an honest politician...


----------



## JayKay PE

chart94 said:


> At least i took out the mafia boss before my unfortunate demise. Thats what i get for being an honest politician...


sus


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

I'm still alive?


----------



## txjennah PE

DuranDuran PE said:


> Congrats on the new house! Enjoy the move-in! Thanks for playing and hope you keep playing future rounds.





txjennah PE said:


> LOL WELP. Peace everyone. It was fun playing for a day
> 
> Actually I'm not mad about being killed off because I just moved into my house and I have a deadline tomorrow, so shit's crazy, fam!!!
> 
> Hope you all have fun; thanks for modding, @DuranDuran PE !


Thank you! It has been a good move so far. We are much happier in our new town/neighborhood.


----------



## blybrook PE

Good luck with the new house! 

I'll just say that moving sucks!


----------



## chart94 PE

JayKay PE said:


> sus


On which? An honest politician? Cause i agree lol


----------



## DLD PE

Morning of Day 2

Everyone gathered in the command center control room for de-briefing. There was no commanding officer, so @djl PE spoke first. “We lost 2 officers but destroyed the Zerg Queen and her minions. The hatchery cannot reproduce Zerg at nearly the same rate as the Queen, so it buys us some more time. A few reinforcements have arrived (a few siege tanks and a couple of wraiths (small but swift fighter attack craft), but without a science vessel pilot we cannot detect hidden units. Right now it’s a game of re-enforcements. The longer we wait, the stronger our counter-attack force, but it also gives the Zerg more time to strengthen and produce units. I’m turning the discussion over to @squaretaper LIT AF PE to introduce the new adjutant he created.”

Square took the podium. Next to him stood a 6’ tall, perfectly proportioned human creature. “Let me introduce you to Julie”, said Square. “Most adjutant droids don’t even have a human face, but I used my artistry skills to create something more pleasing to the eye. From a scale of 1 to 10, I’d say she’s a 10, so I named her Ten Julie, or TJ.”




“You guys are all the same, one thing on your minds”, muttered @beccabun PE . “Hey, gotta have some oasis in this desert, keke”, said Square. “Besides, her internal computer is state-of-the art, so we’ll get the most updated info on the Zerg, so any info the capital gathers from other systems in the galaxy, we’ll know, and she’ll give us the best battlefield analysis. I also programmed her to interrogate us so we can hopefully weed out any remaining potential Zerg among us.”

@tj_PE strolled elegantly to @SaltySteve PE . “Are you Zerg?” “Ummm….I’ll be whatever you want babe.” @BlueBlueprint_PE slapped @SaltySteve PE . “This is serious!” “Ok, I’m not Zerg!” replied Salty. @tj_PE started to make her rounds. Her voice was robotic but confident and direct.

*@BlueBlueprint_PE are you Zerg?
@RBHeadge PE are you Zerg?
@Dothracki PE are you Zerg?
@beccabun PE are you Zerg....*

“This is bullshit!", said Becca. "Square, in what world does this constitute legitimate questioning? What idiot is going to outright tell us they’re Zerg? What planet are you from?”

“Is that a real or rhetorical question?” asked Square.

@tj_PE turned to @squaretaper LIT AF PE . *"Your defenses are weak. Build more bunkers around the perimeter of the base, not just choke points. Stage siege tanks behind each bunker. Satellite images show a new den on the hatchery creep. This means they probably have hydralisks by now. In 2 days the hatchery will evolve into a lair. Your survival probability is now at 40%."


*


----------



## txjennah PE

blybrook PE said:


> Good luck with the new house!
> 
> I'll just say that moving sucks!


Thanks!  It does, but fortunately we were moving just an hour down the road. It was not a nightmare like our cross-country move two years ago, which we are still scarred from


----------



## SaltySteve PE

DuranDuran PE said:


> @tj_PE strolled elegantly to @SaltySteve PE . “Are you Zerg?” “Ummm….I’ll be whatever you want babe.” @BlueBlueprint_PE slapped @SaltySteve PE . “This is serious!” “Ok, I’m not Zerg!” replied Salty. @tj_PE started to make her rounds. Her voice was robotic but confident and direct.


LOLOLOLOL


----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ

RBHeadge PE said:


> @FlangeheadPEAZ you really really really need to stop casting the critical vote to lynch the cop.


I jumped on the site yesterday evening and was like may be I shouldn't vote at all .... so that I don't create a mess like last time... then I was like well now that I am here I should vote this looks too bad ... I should have just voted for someone random and didn't vote for txj to increase their count to 2. I messed up again. I am sorry @txjennah PE and I totally would understand if all town votes for me today I totally did Flanghead stuff lol


----------



## Dothracki PE

DuranDuran PE said:


> Square took the podium. Next to him stood a 6’ tall, perfectly proportioned human creature. “Let me introduce you to Julie”, said Square. “Most adjutant droids don’t even have a human face, but I used my artistry skills to create something more pleasing to the eye. From a scale of 1 to 10, I’d say she’s a 10, so I named her Ten Julie, or TJ.”


----------



## MadamPirate PE

MP hasta fly to Texas.

So @DuranDuran PE I vote for @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## DLD PE

Vote Update:

1 - Yeerk


----------



## blybrook PE

DuranDuran PE said:


> Vote Update:
> 
> 1 - Yeerk


Giving us townies tips now??


----------



## DLD PE

blybrook PE said:


> Giving us townies tips now??


No lol. I'm just having fun and giving @MadamPirate PE a hard time for casting a fake vote (she's not one of the players)


----------



## SaltySteve PE

DuranDuran PE said:


> Vote Update:
> 
> 1 - Yeerk


@DuranDuran PE I vote for @Dothracki PE.


----------



## DLD PE




----------



## DLD PE

Evening, Day 2

The Zerg’s newly promoted hydralisk reported to Daggoth.

“My Lord, the humans are approaching with a counter-attack force. How do you wish to proceed?”

“What have we learned about the humans?”

“They are a bit more resourceful than we realized. They seem to have this ability to build and repair things out of metals. We can destroy their things, but they seem to be able to put their hands on them and make them work again. From what we can gather, they cannot repair each other though.”

“Good work. Prepare for battle. Burrow the new zerglings away from the creep (purple gooey substance Zerg structures are built on). Keep the few hydralisks we have close to the sunken colonies until we have evolved to spore colonies. Continue to evolve to the lair. When the pathetic humans come, target the ones with the largest mounds first.”

“As you wish, my Lord. LIVE FOR THE SWARM!”


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

Not much gained from yesterday's voting (aside from killing off half the special roles).... @DuranDuran PE I random vote for @JayKay PE


----------



## DLD PE




----------



## Dothracki PE

Spent all day trying to update lighting circuitry and integration with Power-over-Ethernet lighting. This is too complicated. What happened to regular light switches and time clocks? 

Anyway the clock is ticking and without a mayor, we only have 3-4 days to get this right. 

Just going on instinct here that @FlangeheadPEAZ seems like a likely choice to vote, but by that same logic I am a good choice as well. As you saw, my vote was purely randomly generated. I suspect @FlangeheadPEAZ had no inclination that txj was the cop unless they are the mafia spy and got very lucky with their first investigation. 

I am going to keep reading and soul searching to see if I have a better vote.


----------



## DLD PE

Dothracki PE said:


> Spent all day trying to update lighting circuitry and integration with Power-over-Ethernet lighting. This is too complicated. What happened to regular light switches and time clocks?


"Power over ethernet" seemed like a hot item a few years ago. Everyone at the trade show was raving about it. For some reason, it seems to have died out. I'm not sure why, but the feedback I'm getting is that it wasn't reliable enough and too costly up front to justify potential savings in labor vs the standard conduit/wire. Also, most of our clients don't seem to want to bother with complicated lighting control systems. 



Dothracki PE said:


> Anyway the clock is ticking and without a mayor, we only have 3-4 days to get this right.


Korhal has 2 moons, so it's bright enough for you guys to work through the night.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Dothracki PE said:


> Spent all day trying to update lighting circuitry and integration with Power-over-Ethernet lighting. This is too complicated. What happened to regular light switches and time clocks?
> 
> Anyway the clock is ticking and without a mayor, we only have 3-4 days to get this right.
> 
> Just going on instinct here that @FlangeheadPEAZ seems like a likely choice to vote, but by that same logic I am a good choice as well. As you saw, my vote was purely randomly generated. I suspect @FlangeheadPEAZ had no inclination that txj was the cop unless they are the mafia spy and got very lucky with their first investigation.
> 
> I am going to keep reading and soul searching to see if I have a better vote.


Fun fact, our new office has occupancy sensors on the lights so it will recognize if someone is here by both motion and sound. Except the lights are always on, and the EE thinks the HVAC and sound masking is tricking the sound portion into thinking there is someone here.


----------



## Dothracki PE

DuranDuran PE said:


> "Power over ethernet" seemed like a hot item a few years ago. Everyone at the trade show was raving about it. For some reason, it seems to have died out. I'm not sure why, but the feedback I'm getting is that it wasn't reliable enough and too costly up front to justify potential savings in labor vs the standard conduit/wire. Also, most of our clients don't seem to want to bother with complicated lighting control systems.


The last client we put one in for wanted to be able to modify fixture locations and zones without expensive electrician costs. They have something called compliance walls that need to be put up on temporary basis for any of their sub-companies. Something to do with SEC laws. It doesn't solve HVAC, sprinkler, or fire alarm issues but I guess it lessens those renovation costs. 

This current client is going for both LEED and WELL so PoE addressability helps address many of those credits, especially with WELL.


----------



## Dothracki PE

vhab49_PE said:


> Fun fact, our new office has occupancy sensors on the lights so it will recognize if someone is here by both motion and sound. Except the lights are always on, and the EE thinks the HVAC and sound masking is tricking the sound portion into thinking there is someone here.


Integral sensors have never really worked well in my experience. Lighting controls work best using external control devices that can be more strategically placed so they aren't near a diffuser or easily adjusted if the sensitivity on every sensor is too high.


----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ

I vote for no one today.... TA DA....


----------



## blybrook PE

@DuranDuran PE I vote for @djl PE for being too quiet so far this round (and I know the other two who didn't vote yesterday are normally quiet on first day voting).


----------



## Dothracki PE

I can't be too sure about many at this point. But this person is very good when they are mafia so I hope I'm right.

@DuranDuran PE I vote for @JayKay PE but subject to change if anyone has anything else to contribute in the next 20 minutes.


----------



## DLD PE

18 mins! Could someone give me a vote count please? Thanks!


----------



## Dothracki PE

2 votes @JayKay PE 
1 vote @djl PE 
1 vote @Dothracki PE 
-1 vote @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Dothracki PE said:


> Integral sensors have never really worked well in my experience. Lighting controls work beat using external control devices that can be more strategically places so they aren't on a diffuser or easily adjusted if the sensitivity on every sensor is too high.


So... I have no idea what you just said, but I'm not sure if they are ON the lights...or just...somewhere in the space.
Edit, I reread and it makes sense now. I must have missed a line the first time i read that


----------



## Dothracki PE

vhab49_PE said:


> So... I have no idea what you just said, but I'm not sure if they are ON the lights...or just...somewhere in the space.


Lol I tend to do that. I have trouble using less technical terms. We have dual technology (motion and sound) sensors as well, but have not had that issue. It could be a sensitivity issue or a location issue. Maybe it could be also the sensor they are using? Some manufacturers are cheap and their sensors don't function as intended.


----------



## DLD PE

5 mins!


----------



## DLD PE

Time!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Dothracki PE said:


> Lol I tend to do that. I have trouble using less technical terms. We have dual technology (motion and sound) sensors as well, but have not had that issue. It could be a sensitivity issue or a location issue. Maybe it could be also the sensor they are using? Some manufacturers are cheap and their sensors don't function as intended.


She said she was going to have the guy come back for more training on the system, and figure out why it is dumb. Does not help that the mechanical system is stupidly loud.


----------



## DLD PE

Write-up will be in the morning.



Spoiler: Don't click here



I said don't click here!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

DuranDuran PE said:


> Write-up will be in the morning.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Don't click here
> 
> 
> 
> I said don't click here!


But I wanted to click there


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Even though I have zero StarCraft knowledge, I am loving the story. But I have no idea what's going on in the game. Sorry. Hurricane recovery, works stuff, and I have a head cold. I'll try to start paying attention.

My 2 biggest takeaways so far.
1) Day 1 didn't seem to go well.
2) @tj_PE is a 10! (Already was aware of that one.)


----------



## DLD PE

Spoiler: Ok click here



@JayKay PE was a regular townie.


----------



## SaltySteve PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> Even though I have zero StarCraft knowledge, I am loving the story.


Me too. It's making me want to play.


----------



## SaltySteve PE

I'm getting so pumped for Halloween! I've got half my programmable lights up and we added a projector to the upper deck!


----------



## JayKay PE

lol. Good job guys. I told you I was in the wrong genre.


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

Gah! Sorry @JayKay PE totally random vote. Now we really gotta get our $hit together townies!


----------



## Dothracki PE

Of course I was wrong! Sorry @JayKay PE and the rest of the town. There have been too many quiet people which is making me second guess myself. I have a long list of possible mafia and unknowns, only two likely townies in addition to myself.


----------



## JayKay PE

Hahahahahahaha, yeah, I'm still recovering from being sick and had a huge RO project discussion with national at the beginning of the week, so I wasn't posting as much in the thread as I usually would.


----------



## DLD PE

Day 2/Night 2

@tj_PE dispatched the counter-attack force to the hatchery and sent the order of battle to General Duke.



Reinforcements were sent early along with @BlueBlueprint_PE and @SaltySteve PE taking command of the wraiths, @FlangeheadPEAZ with @blybrook PE scouting ahead for buried Zerg, and @beccabun PE , @dothracki, and @jean15paul_PE headed to the front lines where a group of marines had already started to engage the Zerg. @squaretaper LIT AF PE was still in the command center to see the rest of the reinforcements off and check on @JayKay PE , who was still in the infirmary. @squaretaper LIT AF PE raced back upstairs to the control room. "JayKay is DEAD!", cried Square. "Her face was all green and blood coming out of her ears!" "That's not normal," @tj_PE said in her robotic tone. She went with Square to investigate the body. "Researching database for most likely cause....uh-oh...NOT GOOD!" She plugged herself into a monitor in the examination room. "On screen!" A green, wormy like creature appeared. "This is a VEERK. Native to the Taxxon sector. It crawls in your ear and takes control of your mind and then your body." "That's how she was able to get so much work done!", cried Square. "I overheard her talking to one of the girls the other day. She bought it from a bazaar near Styrling Academy. Got it from a Kimeran pirate I think. He told her it was trained. She was using it to help get her through OCS!" "You humans put too much pressure on yourselves. Should have gone to Starfleet. Anyone can get through there. Command research vessels. Live the good, quiet life!" "I better join the others", sighed Square. "You better WARN the others!", warned @tj_PE . "The yeerk is still at large. It can only survive in water or another host. One of you could be carrying it. Find the host and do NOT let it fall into the hands of the Zerg."




@squaretaper LIT AF PE eventually reached the front lines, where the Terrans had sustained heavy losses and were already falling back and planning an escape route. @beccabun PE had stayed back on the edge of the creep near the Zerg spawning pool to help EMTs assist wounded comrades. @jean15paul_PE was singing her praises. "Becca has been a hell of a trooper. She single-handedly slayed 5 zerglings and doesn't seem to miss with her rifle. She has endless energy! She's looking a little green though." "NNOOO!!" cried Square, realizing what this all meant. He raced toward Becca to warn her, but watched in horror as the yeerk tore out of her body and into the spawning pool. The Terran's worst nightmares were about to come true.

In Memoriam

Staff Sergeant @JayKay PE was a fierce and faithful warrior and engineering student at Styrling Academy. She was a member of the Project Shadowblade faction.




Staff Sergeant @beccabun PE received the Wings of Liberty for her valor in combat and saving the lives of 2 marines and 1 EMT while disregarding her own life. She was a proud Defender of Man.




Round Recap:

@JayKay PE was lynched by the town. She was a normal townie.
@beccabun PE was nightkilled by the mafia. She was a normal townie.

Remaining players: @BlueBlueprint_PE , @SaltySteve PE , @RBHeadge PE , @blybrook PE , @Dothracki PE , @djl PE , @squaretaper LIT AF PE , @FlangeheadPEAZ , @jean15paul_PE


----------



## DLD PE




----------



## beccabun PE

Sorry I was awol last night, I had more packing to do


DuranDuran PE said:


> Day 2/Night 2
> 
> Staff Sergeant @beccabun PE received the Wings of Liberty for her valor in combat and saving the lives of 2 marines and 1 EMT while disregarding her own life. She was a proud Defender of Man.
> 
> View attachment 23547
> 
> 
> Round Recap:
> 
> @JayKay PE was lynched by the town. She was a normal townie.
> @beccabun PE was nightkilled by the mafia. She was a normal townie.


ohhhh fudge. this is what I get for trying to lay low.


----------



## DLD PE

beccabun PE said:


> Sorry I was awol last night, I had more packing to do
> 
> ohhhh fudge. this is what I get for trying to lay low.


There's no justice in this game. Speak out and get ousted, or lay low and get yeerked.


----------



## djl PE

blybrook PE said:


> @DuranDuran PE I vote for @djl PE for being too quiet so far this round (and I know the other two who didn't vote yesterday are normally quiet on first day voting).


I get it.. I haven't had any strong reads and I'm trying to figure out my in game strat as a player (only my 4th or 5th game)
I will point out though, there is this compelling piece of evidence from a few days ago...


djl PE said:


> @all I'm reg townie


----------



## DLD PE

djl PE said:


> I get it.. I haven't had any strong reads and I'm trying to figure out my in game strat as a player (only my 4th or 5th game)


After my 3rd game, I was trying to find a way to not get permanently banned


----------



## JayKay PE

DuranDuran PE said:


> "JayKay is DEAD!", cried Square. "Her face was all green and blood coming out of her ears!"


BUT WHAT HAPPENED TO MY ELVEN HORSE?!?!?!??!


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

SaltySteve PE said:


> I'm getting so pumped for Halloween! I've got half my programmable lights up and we added a projector to the upper deck!


Halloween is my favorite holiday! I'm just getting started on my indoor decorations....


----------



## DLD PE

JayKay PE said:


> BUT WHAT HAPPENED TO MY ELVEN HORSE?!?!?!??!
> 
> View attachment 23550


You traded it at the bazaar for your yeerk.


----------



## blybrook PE

djl PE said:


> I get it.. I haven't had any strong reads and I'm trying to figure out my in game strat as a player (only my 4th or 5th game)
> I will point out though, there is this compelling piece of evidence from a few days ago...


I haven't played this game in over a year and I'm still getting used to the new rules. One has to stay active regardless or be targeted. The restoration of PM's is helpful, but can also hurt your position. Rounds have been lost by folks watching who is in the PM window on the user activity screen (under the old provider setup, I haven't checked to see if you can still track who's in the PM screen under the new ownership.) PM's were banned for a while and can be removed at the mod's discretion.

One thing that has nearly always occurred for both townies and mafia is a declaration of being a townie, regardless of role; so old timers like myself take it with a grain of salt. @tj_PE is known for asking everyone if they're mafia and @RBHeadge PE has been known to hold their voting until the third or fourth day as things get figured out; however is usually pretty good at determining who is who (which is why he was our chosen representative at the national mafia tournament a while back). Mafia have hung out their own to dry in order to gain trust with townies, so that is another consideration to keep in mind.

Now, this round has gone haywire with the loss of the both the cop and mayor the first night. Townies can unite and still drive the mafia scum out, but it is going to be tough. It's hard to get a read on the remaining players for this round. Our doc is awol or has their hands tied by the rules, I really don't know. Let's hope the doc gets it right today/tonight with a save.

I don't want to rely on the random name generator again to make a lynching vote today, but it may come to that...


----------



## blybrook PE

DuranDuran PE said:


> After my 3rd game, I was trying to find a way to not get permanently banned


Yeah, that was an interesting round....

Just remember that you haven't pulled a @NJmike PE or @matt267 PE warning points competition / award in the spam thread...


----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ

DuranDuran PE said:


> Day 2/Night 2
> 
> @tj_PE dispatched the counter-attack force to the hatchery and sent the order of battle to General Duke.
> 
> View attachment 23545
> 
> Reinforcements were sent early along with @BlueBlueprint_PE and @SaltySteve PE taking command of the wraiths, @FlangeheadPEAZ with @blybrook PE scouting ahead for buried Zerg, and @beccabun PE , @dothracki, and @jean15paul_PE headed to the front lines where a group of marines had already started to engage the Zerg. @squaretaper LIT AF PE was still in the command center to see the rest of the reinforcements off and check on @JayKay PE , who was still in the infirmary. @squaretaper LIT AF PE raced back upstairs to the control room. "JayKay is DEAD!", cried Square. "Her face was all green and blood coming out of her ears!" "That's not normal," @tj_PE said in her robotic tone. She went with Square to investigate the body. "Researching database for most likely cause....uh-oh...NOT GOOD!" She plugged herself into a monitor in the examination room. "On screen!" A green, wormy like creature appeared. "This is a VEERK. Native to the Taxxon sector. It crawls in your ear and takes control of your mind and then your body." "That's how she was able to get so much work done!", cried Square. "I overheard her talking to one of the girls the other day. She bought it from a bazaar near Styrling Academy. Got it from a Kimeran pirate I think. He told her it was trained. She was using it to help get her through OCS!" "You humans put too much pressure on yourselves. Should have gone to Starfleet. Anyone can get through there. Command research vessels. Live the good, quiet life!" "I better join the others", sighed Square. "You better WARN the others!", warned @tj_PE . "The yeerk is still at large. It can only survive in water or another host. One of you could be carrying it. Find the host and do NOT let it fall into the hands of the Zerg."
> 
> View attachment 23549
> 
> 
> @squaretaper LIT AF PE eventually reached the front lines, where the Terrans had sustained heavy losses and were already falling back and planning an escape route. @beccabun PE had stayed back on the edge of the creep near the Zerg spawning pool to help EMTs assist wounded comrades. @jean15paul_PE was singing her praises. "Becca has been a hell of a trooper. She single-handedly slayed 5 zerglings and doesn't seem to miss with her rifle. She has endless energy! She's looking a little green though." "NNOOO!!" cried Square, realizing what this all meant. He raced toward Becca to warn her, but watched in horror as the yeerk tore out of her body and into the spawning pool. The Terran's worst nightmares were about to come true.
> 
> In Memoriam
> 
> Staff Sergeant @JayKay PE was a fierce and faithful warrior and engineering student at Styrling Academy. She was a member of the Project Shadowblade faction.
> 
> View attachment 23546
> 
> 
> Staff Sergeant @beccabun PE received the Wings of Liberty for her valor in combat and saving the lives of 2 marines and 1 EMT while disregarding her own life. She was a proud Defender of Man.
> 
> View attachment 23547
> 
> 
> Round Recap:
> 
> @JayKay PE was lynched by the town. She was a normal townie.
> @beccabun PE was nightkilled by the mafia. She was a normal townie.
> 
> Remaining players: @BlueBlueprint_PE , @SaltySteve PE , @RBHeadge PE , @blybrook PE , @Dothracki PE , @djl PE , @squaretaper LIT AF PE , @FlangeheadPEAZ , @jean15paul_PE


I mean I didn't even vote this time... so don't come for me this all your doing lol


----------



## Dothracki PE

blybrook PE said:


> I haven't played this game in over a year and I'm still getting used to the new rules. One has to stay active regardless or be targeted. The restoration of PM's is helpful, but can also hurt your position. Rounds have been lost by folks watching who is in the PM window on the user activity screen (under the old provider setup, I haven't checked to see if you can still track who's in the PM screen under the new ownership.) PM's were banned for a while and can be removed at the mod's discretion.
> 
> One thing that has nearly always occurred for both townies and mafia is a declaration of being a townie, regardless of role; so old timers like myself take it with a grain of salt. @tj_PE is known for asking everyone if they're mafia and @RBHeadge PE has been known to hold their voting until the third or fourth day as things get figured out; however is usually pretty good at determining who is who (which is why he was our chosen representative at the national mafia tournament a while back). Mafia have hung out their own to dry in order to gain trust with townies, so that is another consideration to keep in mind.
> 
> Now, this round has gone haywire with the loss of the both the cop and mayor the first night. Townies can unite and still drive the mafia scum out, but it is going to be tough. It's hard to get a read on the remaining players for this round. Our doc is awol or has their hands tied by the rules, I really don't know. Let's hope the doc gets it right today/tonight with a save.
> 
> I don't want to rely on the random name generator again to make a lynching vote today, but it may come to that...


This version of EB allows users to hide their online status and their current activity. But there is still a page to view activity. We've been playing around with the rules a bit each round since there are so many variants out there and has been some rules that have caused a trend one way or another. Some things like the mayor have been a trial and error thing. I think it's all @DuranDuran PE's fault that he does so much research. I'm just joking, I like changing up the rules. Keeps it more interesting.


----------



## DLD PE

Dothracki PE said:


> This version of EB allows users to hide their online status and their current activity. But there is still a page to view activity. We've been playing around with the rules a bit each round since there are so many variants out there and has been some rules that have caused a trend one way or another. Some things like the mayor have been a trial and error thing. I think it's all @DuranDuran PE's fault that he does so much research. I'm just joking, I like changing up the rules. Keeps it more interesting.


In hindsight, I should have just kept the rules/roles the same as last round since we really didn't get to fully test them. We got 2-3 additional players right before the start, and I kind of panicked and tried to give the townies more firepower. Oops.


----------



## blybrook PE

DuranDuran PE said:


> In hindsight, I should have just kept the rules/roles the same as last round since we really didn't get to fully test them. We got 2-3 additional players right before the start, and I kind of panicked and tried to give the townies more firepower. Oops.


You gave us firepower all right. We "glow" in envy....


----------



## DLD PE

Mid-morning, Day 3:

The Terran forces retreated back to CC5, but not before the siege tanks destroyed the spawning pool. This would delay the Zerg a while from producing more units, so it would take time for both sides to re-group. 

The Zerg hydralisk crawled it's way back to the hatchery. It was bleeding from both ends, but did it's duty to report to Daggoth.

"My Lord, we held the Terran attack, but the spawning pool has been destroyed. By the grace of the Swarm, the Overmind was able to absorb the DNA of the yeerk before the pool was destroyed. I recommend we postpone evolution of the lair and study this creature the Terrans left us."

"Excellent. Let's see if it can be of some use....."




"Hmmm....not much more than a pet. It can't even defend itself. A few evolutionary changes perhaps. Some defense weapons here, burrowing ability there....and how about a dark swarm (defensive smoke screen) to protect us from those effing wraiths?"




"Much better. Let's call it....'THE DEFILER!'"


----------



## SaltySteve PE

BlueBlueprint_PE said:


> Halloween is my favorite holiday! I'm just getting started on my indoor decorations....
> View attachment 23551


I 3D printed some cool stuff last year for indoor decorations and managed to give half of them away over the year so now I have to print more.


----------



## SaltySteve PE

DuranDuran PE said:


> View attachment 23548


@DuranDuran PE put me down as voting for @Dothracki PE. They've managed to be on the team that killed off both townies. I don't have anything else to go on at the moment.


----------



## JayKay PE

plz don't defile my body


----------



## DLD PE




----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ

@DuranDuran PE I vote for @SaltySteve PE


----------



## DLD PE




----------



## DLD PE

Afternoon Day 3:

@tj_PE activated her "desperate and pissed off" simulation mode before putting the com-link to New Gettysburg back online. She became red in the face and started sweating, pacing back and forth while General Duke appeared on screen.

*"General, where are the REAL reinforcements? Where's the funding for our supplies? A few tanks and wraiths won't cut it. The Zerg grow stronger every day, and we're getting low on morale!"*

"I'm doing everything I can. The 3.5T stimulus was approved, but apparently the Federalists aren't worried about this new Zerg threat. 1T in roads, bridges and other infrastructure to assist with the property boom, 0.5T pledge to the Golden Library and "other" earmarked projects, 0.5T for a new stadium to host the New Dominion Winter Olympics, 0.5T to sponsor the Braxis Glaciers plasma rail bobsledding team, and 1T for endangered species protection toward a new rhynadon sanctuary. I might be able to scrounge up a few million for some scorpions, but I can't afford a battlecruiser at the moment."

*"WHEN THE ZERG BLAZE A TRAIL STRAIGHT TO THE CAPITOL, YOU'LL WISH YOU HAD DONE MORE!" *

@tj_PE turned the Duke off, then switched to a satellite image of the Zerg colony. Horrified, she noticed the hatchery had evolved into a lair.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Hm... I'm playing catchup in this round. I've been very distracted so far. But one thing stands out to me. 

@RBHeadge PE is the big brain and as such is usually targeted early by the mafia. When that doesn't happen it's usually because 1) it's a bunch of rookie mafia or 2) RB is mafia.

I don't see many rookies this round so 
@DuranDuran PE I vote for @RBHeadge PE


----------



## RBHeadge PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> @RBHeadge PE is the big brain and as such is usually targeted early by the mafia. When that doesn't happen it's usually because 1) it's a bunch of rookie mafia or 2) RB is mafia.



It's day three. I typically don't get targeted early in the game because it's so chalk that the doctor tends to protect me when nothing else it known. How many games have I been saved within the first two nights? A bunch.



Dothracki PE said:


> Just going on instinct here that @FlangeheadPEAZ seems like a likely choice to vote, but by that same logic I am a good choice as well. As you saw, my vote was purely randomly generated. I suspect @FlangeheadPEAZ had no inclination that txj was the cop unless they are the mafia spy and got very lucky with their first investigation.



I missed this subtle point by @Dothracki PE yesterday. At first I just assumed @FlangeheadPEAZ accidently cast the critical vote for the cop a second time. but now I'm not so sure. Note @FlangeheadPEAZ vote on the first day again. Not only was it the critical vote for the cop which is incriminating all unto itself, but the timing was a bit late in the day. Like maybe she's the mafia spy, investigated @chart94 learned he was the cop and noticed that there was already one vote against him. The timing was right to take out the cop immediately and signal to the rest of the mafia her alignment. Is it a coincidence that he was targeted that night by the mafia? A game-theory only interpretation would imply that she is the mafia spy and is already in contact with the rest of the mafia. 

Is there something missing in my logic?

@DuranDuran PE I vote for @FlangeheadPEAZ


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

RBHeadge PE said:


> Like maybe she's the mafia spy, investigated @chart94 learned he was the cop and noticed that there was already one vote against him. The timing was right to take out the cop immediately and signal to the rest of the mafia her alignment. Is it a coincidence that he was targeted that night by the mafia? A game-theory only interpretation would imply that she is the mafia spy and is already in contact with the rest of the mafia.


** Edit that it was TXJ who wat the cop and Flanges vote, not Chart... but this is an interesting game theory. A good stroke of luck for the MAF if it's true. Given the way this game has gone, the townies need all the help/game theories we can get at this point. 

@DuranDuran PE I second RBH's vote for @FlangeheadPEAZ since they also gave no reason for their vote for Salty...


----------



## DLD PE

Please give me a vote update when we get near the end. Thanks! One hour left! Ok 1:08 left.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

BlueBlueprint_PE said:


> ** Edit that it was TXJ who wat the cop and Flanges vote, not Chart... but this is an interesting game theory.


Sorry. yes you are right, it was txjen not chart.

_it's been a really rough week and I'm distracted _


----------



## blybrook PE

I'm going to go with the recent voting and the current game theory and join in the pile against FlangeheadPEAZ. It's what we have at the moment and we'll find out if it was the right choice within an hour. If not, then it's back to looking through the data again.

@DuranDuran PE I cast a vote towards @FlangeheadPEAZ 

The townies need to rally together!


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

RBHeadge PE said:


> _it's been a really rough week and I'm distracted _


likewise!


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> It's day three. I typically don't get targeted early in the game because it's so chalk that the doctor tends to protect me when nothing else it known. How many games have I been saved within the first two nights? A bunch.
> 
> 
> 
> I missed this subtle point by @Dothracki PE yesterday. At first I just assumed @FlangeheadPEAZ accidently cast the critical vote for the cop a second time. but now I'm not so sure. Note @FlangeheadPEAZ vote on the first day again. Not only was it the critical vote for the cop which is incriminating all unto itself, but the timing was a bit late in the day. Like maybe she's the mafia spy, investigated @chart94 learned he was the cop and noticed that there was already one vote against him. The timing was right to take out the cop immediately and signal to the rest of the mafia her alignment. Is it a coincidence that he was targeted that night by the mafia? A game-theory only interpretation would imply that she is the mafia spy and is already in contact with the rest of the mafia.
> 
> Is there something missing in my logic?
> 
> @DuranDuran PE I vote for @FlangeheadPEAZ


 I don't think I'm buying it.


----------



## SaltySteve PE

@DuranDuran PE 
Current tally
Flange - 3
Doth, Salty, RBH - 1


----------



## DLD PE

26 mins!


----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ

RBHeadge PE said:


> It's day three. I typically don't get targeted early in the game because it's so chalk that the doctor tends to protect me when nothing else it known. How many games have I been saved within the first two nights? A bunch.
> 
> 
> 
> I missed this subtle point by @Dothracki PE yesterday. At first I just assumed @FlangeheadPEAZ accidently cast the critical vote for the cop a second time. but now I'm not so sure. Note @FlangeheadPEAZ vote on the first day again. Not only was it the critical vote for the cop which is incriminating all unto itself, but the timing was a bit late in the day. Like maybe she's the mafia spy, investigated @chart94 learned he was the cop and noticed that there was already one vote against him. The timing was right to take out the cop immediately and signal to the rest of the mafia her alignment. Is it a coincidence that he was targeted that night by the mafia? A game-theory only interpretation would imply that she is the mafia spy and is already in contact with the rest of the mafia.
> 
> Is there something missing in my logic?
> 
> @DuranDuran PE I vote for @FlangeheadPEAZ


Yes your logic is based on my first day vote as the last game also.... It is coincidence that my first day vote creates havoc everytime... again I know that vote turned out to be critical but trust me I had 0% thought in coming in and voting. You can vote for me but I am just a normal townie.... this blame game is making me suspicious of you .....also all this logic makes me think wow they think of me as an amazing player so thank you lol.... again just a flangehead haha


----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ

BlueBlueprint_PE said:


> ** Edit that it was TXJ who wat the cop and Flanges vote, not Chart... but this is an interesting game theory. A good stroke of luck for the MAF if it's true. Given the way this game has gone, the townies need all the help/game theories we can get at this point.
> 
> @DuranDuran PE I second RBH's vote for @FlangeheadPEAZ since they also gave no reason for their vote for Salty...


Because there is no reason.... I am just jumping here end of the day and picking a random vote as of now haha.... well I am a townie....


----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ

**Well if I am dead today please towniesssss be suspicious of the people you trust so much always** mmm yeah I mean dang never voting on the first day for sure ever lol


----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ

jean15paul_PE said:


> I don't think I'm buying it.


Urghh only one person is headed in the right direction


----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ

blybrook PE said:


> I'm going to go with the recent voting and the current game theory and join in the pile against FlangeheadPEAZ. It's what we have at the moment and we'll find out if it was the right choice within an hour. If not, then it's back to looking through the data again.
> 
> @DuranDuran PE I cast a vote towards @FlangeheadPEAZ
> 
> The townies need to rally together!


Rallying in the wrong direction ...


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

.... well let's let the tie-breaker determine it for tonight. @DuranDuran PE I change my vote to @Dothracki PE ... and hope for the best.


----------



## DLD PE

Time!


----------



## Dothracki PE

@DuranDuran PE I vote for @FlangeheadPEAZ


----------



## DLD PE

Final count please? Is there a tie?


----------



## Dothracki PE

Yes if my vote was too late. There was a tie between myself and @FlangeheadPEAZ. I thought it was still before 9 pm but maybe not?


----------



## SaltySteve PE

I think it's

Flange - 2
Doth - 2
Everyone else - 1

(Not counting doth after the bell vote)


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

Dothracki PE said:


> Yes if my vote was too late. There was a tie between myself and @FlangeheadPEAZ. I thought it was still before 9 pm but maybe not?


Looks like it came in right at 6pm (9pm)… @DuranDuran PE will have to make the call…


----------



## DLD PE

If Doth's vote came at 9pm it counts


----------



## DLD PE

It's 9:21 EST and according to my screen @Dothracki PE 's vote came 21 mins ago so I'm counting it.


----------



## DLD PE

Write-up will be in the morning.

@FlangeheadPEAZ was lynched by the town. She was a regular townie.


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

DuranDuran PE said:


> Write-up will be in the morning.
> 
> @FlangeheadPEAZ was lynched by the town. She was a regular townie.


damn it. i knew i had a bad feeling!!!


----------



## blybrook PE

FlangeheadPEAZ said:


> Rallying in the wrong direction ...


Sorry flange. Should I survive the night, I've got a better idea for tomorrow's voting.


----------



## DLD PE

Day 3/Night 3

*CC5:*




Below the main deck, inside the "social center" at CC5, marines were licking their wounds from the previous engagement. @djl PE was sitting alone, drowning himself in a beer and thinking about how he might have saved @beccabun PE . @jean15paul_PE walked in, still in his space suit. "Mind if I have some that horse piss?", he asked, trying to perk up his friend. "We're done for unless we find some weakness within the Zerg colony", lamented @djl PE "I'm going to grab a wraith and do a quick fly-over", said @jean15paul_PE . "It has enough cloaking power for at least a few minutes. If we can exploit an easy path to the Lair and destroy it before they destroy us, it will buy us enough time and maybe our dumb-ass politicians can give us what we need instead of sitting around with their dick in their hand."

@jean15paul_PE stormed off, and for a moment there was some hope and a few perked up faces around the social center, but it was short lived. A woman ran screaming into the center. "AAAGHH! Who turned off the water?!?", she cried hysterically. Her face was green and her hair was gooey with some unknown substance. She ran and grabbed @Dothracki PE . @RBHeadge PE reacted quickly and shot her in the forehead.

"WTF are you doing?!?!", @BlueBlueprint_PE raced over to examine @FlangeheadPEAZ . "She was obviously infested", replied @RBHeadge PE . "Look at the green face, the eyes, the goo..." "IT'S A DAMN FACE MASK! We had a water pipe burst, and it cut off while she was in the shower, you idiot! She couldn't see with shampoo in her eyes! We gotta get it together. The Zerg don't have to lift a finger and we're so paranoid we're killing each other!" @RBHeadge PE felt horrible and couldn't even find the words. Everyone sat in silence.

*Zerg Lair:*

Two hydralisks were summoned to Daggoth's chamber:

"My senses tell me a wraith is approaching", said the overlord, his eye closed in concentration.

"Good, our first catch of the day", said the first hydralisk.

"Where did you get that line?", said the second hydralisk.

"From a civilization we destroyed a long time ago, in a galaxy far far...."

"*ENOUGH WITH THE PLAGARIZING!*" Daggoth backhanded his minion and sent him flying across the chamber. "Now explain why we can't see it!"

"It must be cloaked", suggested the first hydralisk.

"That's impossible", said the other. "No ship that small has a cloaking device..."

"*I SAID THAT'S ENOUGH!!*" Daggoth grabbed him by the throat and held him up until he passed out.



@jean15paul_PE flew in silently, cool as a cucumber and careful to avoid the spore colonies who could detect cloaked units. He was unaware of the defiler who could see the masked profile of the CF/A-17 Wraith hiding the stars above it. The defiler tracked the void across the sky and unleashed a dark cloud of tiny organisms from it's back, who flew up and attached themselves to the hull of the wraith, exposing it for the hydralisks to make easy prey of their target. @jean15paul_PE tried evasive maneuvers, bit it was apparent he wouldn't be getting out of this alive. The wraith was designed primarily for air-to-air combat, and @jean15paul_PE wasn't anticipating any kind of engagement with the Zerg. He swung back into attack formation and fired several bursts with his 25mm laser cannon, taking out a few zerglings on the ground. His ship took a few hits before spiraling to the ground, and @jean15paul_PE radioed @tj_PE to report his analysis of the Zerg colony to CC5 before plunging to his death.

In Memoriam:

Staff Sergeant @FlangeheadPEAZ will be forever remembered as a kind but fierce soldier. She was a member of Mira's Marauders.




Lieutenant @jean15paul_PE was an all-around tough guy but morale-booster and always seeking to lift up his fellow soldiers when they were down. He was a member of Tosh's Goons.




Game recap:

@FlangeheadPEAZ was lynched by the town. She was a normal townie.
@jean15paul_PE was night killed by the mafia. He was a normal townie.

Remaining players: @BlueBlueprint_PE , @SaltySteve PE , @RBHeadge PE , @blybrook PE , @Dothracki PE , @djl PE , @squaretaper LIT AF PE

Note: We are now in Day 4, and per the modified rules, the mafia spy will be united with the other mafia.


----------



## DLD PE




----------



## Dothracki PE

I am sorry I have been a little suspicious of my actions last night, but it was a lose-lose situation. I knew that I was definitely town and if there was a small chance that I was right with my statement (turns out I was wrong once again) that the town would be better off loosing a lean town instead of a definitive town.

I hope I don't put a target on myself for saying that I am the only confirmed townie by @txjennah PE who investigated me on the first day. They were trying to save themselves being that they were the cop, but since they were nightkilled it did not really matter in the end. The reason I did not change my vote is because I knew that changing a random vote day 1 would raise some flags to both of us and we did not want the mafia to realize that @txjennah PE was the cop.

I was, in fact, testing out a theory with who would respond to my statement and now I know who I am voting for today.


----------



## djl PE

@DuranDuran PE I vote for @RBHeadge PE because I think he's mafia.


----------



## blybrook PE

Well this sucks. I have a feeling the mafia members are either not voting cause they're relying on us townies to pick each other off (which is happening). Then they make a night kill and further dwindle our numbers.

There were 14 original players, at least half of which have or have had a special roll. We're already at 7 remaining players. On the townie side, we still have a lackluster doc and the troublemaker. I bet the troublemaker is waiting until there is a better line on the mafia members and a known townie alliance to really create trouble. The doc better figure out who that is and protect them from the night kill.

I have a better feeling of who to lynch later today, but I'll hold off on the vote in case there is better information that comes to light during the course of the day.


----------



## DLD PE




----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ

DuranDuran PE said:


> Day 3/Night 3
> 
> *CC5:*
> 
> View attachment 23562
> 
> 
> Below the main deck, inside the "social center" at CC5, marines were licking their wounds from the previous engagement. @djl PE was sitting alone, drowning himself in a beer and thinking about how he might have saved @beccabun PE . @jean15paul_PE walked in, still in his space suit. "Mind if I have some that horse piss?", he asked, trying to perk up his friend. "We're done for unless we find some weakness within the Zerg colony", lamented @djl PE "I'm going to grab a wraith and do a quick fly-over", said @jean15paul_PE . "It has enough cloaking power for at least a few minutes. If we can exploit an easy path to the Lair and destroy it before they destroy us, it will buy us enough time and maybe our dumb-ass politicians can give us what we need instead of sitting around with their dick in their hand."
> 
> @jean15paul_PE stormed off, and for a moment there was some hope and a few perked up faces around the social center, but it was short lived. A woman ran screaming into the center. "AAAGHH! Who turned off the water?!?", she cried hysterically. Her face was green and her hair was gooey with some unknown substance. She ran and grabbed @Dothracki PE . @RBHeadge PE reacted quickly and shot her in the forehead.
> 
> "WTF are you doing?!?!", @BlueBlueprint_PE raced over to examine @FlangeheadPEAZ . "She was obviously infested", replied @RBHeadge PE . "Look at the green face, the eyes, the goo..." "IT'S A DAMN FACE MASK! We had a water pipe burst, and it cut off while she was in the shower, you idiot! She couldn't see with shampoo in her eyes! We gotta get it together. The Zerg don't have to lift a finger and we're so paranoid we're killing each other!" @RBHeadge PE felt horrible and couldn't even find the words. Everyone sat in silence.
> 
> *Zerg Lair:*
> 
> Two hydralisks were summoned to Daggoth's chamber:
> 
> "My senses tell me a wraith is approaching", said the overlord, his eye closed in concentration.
> 
> "Good, our first catch of the day", said the first hydralisk.
> 
> "Where did you get that line?", said the second hydralisk.
> 
> "From a civilization we destroyed a long time ago, in a galaxy far far...."
> 
> "*ENOUGH WITH THE PLAGARIZING!*" Daggoth backhanded his minion and sent him flying across the chamber. "Now explain why we can't see it!"
> 
> "It must be cloaked", suggested the first hydralisk.
> 
> "That's impossible", said the other. "No ship that small has a cloaking device..."
> 
> "*I SAID THAT'S ENOUGH!!*" Daggoth grabbed him by the throat and held him up until he passed out.
> 
> View attachment 23563
> 
> @jean15paul_PE flew in silently, cool as a cucumber and careful to avoid the spore colonies who could detect cloaked units. He was unaware of the defiler who could see the masked profile of the CF/A-17 Wraith hiding the stars above it. The defiler tracked the void across the sky and unleashed a dark cloud of tiny organisms from it's back, who flew up and attached themselves to the hull of the wraith, exposing it for the hydralisks to make easy prey of their target. @jean15paul_PE tried evasive maneuvers, bit it was apparent he wouldn't be getting out of this alive. The wraith was designed primarily for air-to-air combat, and @jean15paul_PE wasn't anticipating any kind of engagement with the Zerg. He swung back into attack formation and fired several bursts with his 25mm laser cannon, taking out a few zerglings on the ground. His ship took a few hits before spiraling to the ground, and @jean15paul_PE radioed @tj_PE to report his analysis of the Zerg colony to CC5 before plunging to his death.
> 
> In Memoriam:
> 
> Staff Sergeant @FlangeheadPEAZ will be forever remembered as a kind but fierce soldier. She was a member of Mira's Marauders.
> 
> View attachment 23564
> 
> 
> Lieutenant @jean15paul_PE was an all-around tough guy but morale-booster and always seeking to lift up his fellow soldiers when they were down. He was a member of Tosh's Goons.
> 
> View attachment 23565
> 
> 
> Game recap:
> 
> @FlangeheadPEAZ was lynched by the town. She was a normal townie.
> @jean15paul_PE was night killed by the mafia. He was a normal townie.
> 
> Remaining players: @BlueBlueprint_PE , @SaltySteve PE , @RBHeadge PE , @blybrook PE , @Dothracki PE , @djl PE , @squaretaper LIT AF PE
> 
> Note: We are now in Day 4, and per the modified rules, the mafia spy will be united with the other mafia.


Awww ....thanks for remembering me as kind and fierce .. I love that hehe... well I hope everyone plays with logic again to see the critical votes ... All the best folks...


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

blybrook PE said:


> Well this sucks. I have a feeling the mafia members are either not voting cause they're relying on us townies to pick each other off (which is happening). Then they make a night kill and further dwindle our numbers.
> 
> There were 14 original players, at least half of which have or have had a special roll. We're already at 7 remaining players. On the townie side, we still have a lackluster doc and the troublemaker. I bet the troublemaker is waiting until there is a better line on the mafia members and a known townie alliance to really create trouble. The doc better figure out who that is and protect them from the night kill.
> 
> I have a better feeling of who to lynch later today, but I'll hold off on the vote in case there is better information that comes to light during the course of the day.


Do we know how many mafia there are? 3? is it 4-3 right now?

The town has to start finding mafia immediately. (no pressure though)


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

Townies.... we need to nail these remaining mafia members down. the Doc is still alive, so if we can get a good read and NOT lynch one of our own today, the troublemaker can get us two lynches tomorrow. hopefully the doc has a good read on the troublemaker... and is active...


----------



## Dothracki PE

It's at least two. If we started with 13 players that is kind of a cusp between 3 or 4 mafia. But all dependent on how evil @DuranDuran PE wanted to be against the town. The mafia boss and mafia spy may factor into that as well. We should assume a worst case that there are 3 mafia left if we did start out with 4.


----------



## DLD PE

Dothracki PE said:


> It's at least two. If we started with 13 players that is kind of a cusp between 3 or 4 mafia. But all dependent on how *evil* @DuranDuran PE wanted to be against the town. The mafia boss and mafia spy may factor into that as well. We should assume a worst case that there are 3 mafia left if we did start out with 4.


I'll take that as a compliment


----------



## Dothracki PE

DuranDuran PE said:


> I'll take that as a compliment


Everyone who has ever modded knows the mod is just here to laugh at our pain


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

I've been assuming we started with 1 Mafia boss, 1 mafia spy, and 2 regular mafia


----------



## DLD PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> I've been assuming we started with 1 Mafia boss, 1 mafia spy, and 2 regular mafia


I started assigning roles at 12 players. We got 2 more at the last minute and I did some emergency re-shuffling. If we had ended up with 15 I was half-tempted to do a three-way match between Terran, Protoss and Zerg.


----------



## blybrook PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> Do we know how many mafia there are? 3? is it 4-3 right now?
> 
> The town has to start finding mafia immediately. (no pressure though)


I guess that there's three remaining, including the mafia spy.


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

DuranDuran PE said:


> I started assigning roles at 12 players. We got 2 more at the last minute and I did some emergency re-shuffling. If we had ended up with 15 I was half-tempted to do a three-way match between Terran, Protoss and Zerg.


oohh.... that would've been interesting...


----------



## DLD PE

BlueBlueprint_PE said:


> oohh.... that would've been interesting...


Perhaps in a future round....


----------



## DLD PE

Day 4:

*CC5:*

@squaretaper LIT AF PE tried to retain a level of professionalism while he addressed his adjutant in front of the crew. He wondered aloud to @tj_PE what their odds were with the Zerg, now that they were around 40% of their initial strength. "Computer, what are our chances of survival?"

_"Less than they were yesterday." _replied @tj_PE 

"I didn't know you had a 'smart-ass' program as part of your simulation."

_"I wasn't expecting a dumb-ass question."_

"Ok, what information did @jean15paul_PE send before his death?", asked @RBHeadge PE. 

"_The zerg are producing zerglings and hydralisks in mass numbers. Apparently they are staying with the strategy of overwhelming numbers vs trying to produce more advanced units. The capital is sending us battlecruisers and scorpions. With their range we may stand a chance._"

*Zerg Lair:*

Daggoth: "The lurker has returned with some valuable information. The Terrans have lost their ability to perform covert operations, and their best officers have been neutralized."

Hydralisk: "They still have their bunkers, which have proven to be a formidable defense. The lurker have reported the Terrans will more likely try to salvage their ground units and start relying on air power."

Daggoth: "Let's sacrifice a few hydralisks to destroy the bunkers. Send a wave of zerglings behind to infiltrate the command center after the bunkers are destroyed."

Hydralisk: "If this turns into an air battle, I'm afraid the tide will turn against us."

Daggoth: "We have counters for that."


----------



## Dothracki PE

I'm leaning towards bly's theory that the mafia has been laying low this round and letting us vote off each other. Especially since our other theories on the active votes have not played out well so far. That being said, my reads at this moment are as follows. It can go either way with a few but if anyone has more information or input feel free to chime in.

Town: @Dothracki PE

Town lean: @blybrook PE, @SaltySteve PE, @BlueBlueprint_PE

Mafia lean: @djl PE, @RBHeadge PE, @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

I'm going to try a new approach.

@DuranDuran PE I vote for @DuranDuran PE 
(If we kill the puppet master maybe we will be free)


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

My ghostly reads

Town lean: @blybrook PE

Neutral: @SaltySteve PE @BlueBlueprint_PE @djl PE @squaretaper LIT AF PE

Mafia lean: @Dothracki PE

Mafia+ : @RBHeadge PE

But again, I haven't been paying enough attention.


----------



## blybrook PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> I'm going to try a new approach.
> 
> @DuranDuran PE I vote for @DuranDuran PE
> (If we kill the puppet master maybe we will be free)


I think we tried this in an earlier round. Didn't work then either.


----------



## DLD PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> I'm going to try a new approach.
> 
> @DuranDuran PE I vote for @DuranDuran PE
> (If we kill the puppet master maybe we will be free)


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

@DuranDuran PE i vote for @RBHeadge PE


----------



## RBHeadge PE

@DuranDuran PE I vote for @djl PE


----------



## blybrook PE

The voting so far has gone the way my gut was leaning.
The background for the votes and additional theory didn't pan out as I thought it would based on previous rounds.

Even the ghosts haven't been as active as they have in the past. Maybe it's the new rules or they're just that busy IRL.

@DuranDuran PE today's vote is for @RBHeadge PE as I believe the random name generator can't be that wrong.


----------



## Dothracki PE

I've left too many things to chance this round. Not today.

@DuranDuran PE I vote for @RBHeadge PE as I alluded to in my post this morning.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Spoiler: Don't Look


----------



## SaltySteve PE

@DuranDuran PE I vote for @Dothracki PE


----------



## SaltySteve PE

I just got out of scuba and didn't have time to check there vote count so I just went with yesterday's vote.


----------



## Dothracki PE

Time?

@DuranDuran PE vote count:

@RBHeadge PE - 4
@djl PE - 1
@Dothracki PE - 1
@DuranDuran PE - i


----------



## DLD PE

Time! Thanks @SaltySteve PE


----------



## DLD PE

Spoiler: Who was RBH?



@DuranDuran PE was an evil narcissistic DLD who enjoyed watching people wait for results


----------



## DLD PE

Write up will be in the morning.

@RBHeadge PE was an infested Terran (mafia)!


----------



## DLD PE

Alert! There is trouble stirring up in the town!

There will be 2 lynchings tomorrow!


----------



## SaltySteve PE

DuranDuran PE said:


> There will be 2 lynchings tomorrow!


Nows our chance to level the playing field!!!


----------



## DLD PE

*Day 4/Night 4*

@Square sipped his coffee while poring over the details of his Battlecruiser model. At 70 credits from Alibaba, it wasn't a bad deal, but he was hoping it came with more detail regarding crew placement.




The large com screen clicked off. "Did it work?", he asked @tj_PE , still looking at the model while TJ ended her conversation with General Duke.

"_Yes, the Terrans bought the ruse. This article written by @BlueBlueprint_PE definitely stirred up some trouble! When Duke read the report that the Zerg were about to unleash di-hydrogen monoxide on the citizens, we were granted emergency reserves: 10 battlecruisers and 20 goliaths instead of those old pathetic scorpions._" 

"I figured those gullible politicians in the Great House would believe a computer more than one of us," laughed @squaretaper LIT AF PE . "Gunnery Sergeant @RBHeadge PE has requested to lead the attack. @djl PE will lead the team of goliaths. With their combination ground and anti-air capabilities, they should be able to support the battlecruisers."




The Terrans launched a decimating attack on the Lair colony. With zerglings and hydralisks busy engaging the goliaths, The Zerg's limited airpower was defenseless against the onslaught of battlecruisers, their Yamato cannons beginning to lay waste to the organic structures. A few ships were struck down by spore colonies, but the Overlord could sense they were losing. "*UNLEASH THE SCOURGE!*", he ordered. Swarms of scourge filled the air, small but swift bat-looking creatures too fast and numerous for the Terran lasers to drop them all, and they sent the cruisers into retreat. @RBHeadge PE stubbornly commanded his ship to finish it's ground work, hoping to clear a path for the goliaths, but several scourge broke through and penetrated the hull, killing off the crew. Eventually one of them came face to face with @RBHeadge PE and his rifle. The scourge were curious why he didn't run. They had never seen such bravery from some of these Terrans. "*You wanna piece of me, boy?*", egged @RBHeadge PE , raising his weapon and daring it to approach closer. 




Another scourge snuck from behind and ensared @RBHeadge PE . "_You will make a fine gift for m'Lord!_" @RBHeadge PE was taken back to the Lair where he was converted into an infested terran.

The tide had turned to the Zerg's favor. The Lair started churning out infested @RBHeadge PE clones, and they were no match for the goliaths. CC5 gave orders to retreat.




@BlueBlueprint_PE and her crew of firebats ejected from one of the doomed battlecruisers along with a few EMTs. Landing in front of the few remaining goliaths, the firebats fended of waves of zerglings and @RBHeadge PE clones to allow the Terrans to escape and fight another day. @BlueBlueprint_PE and her squad saved countless lives before succumbing to the Zerg.

*In Memoriam:*

Gunnery Sergeant @RBHeadge PE was a born leader and was known for being first in, last out. He unwittingly last served the Overmind under the Fenris Brood, Zerg Swarm Command Wing.




Corporal @BlueBlueprint_PE loved to laugh and stir up trouble, but she always got her job done. She was a proud member of the Heaven's Devils faction.




*Game Recap:*

@RBHeadge PE was lynched by the town. He was a regular mafia.
@BlueBlueprint_PE was nightkilled by the mafia. She was the town troublemaker.

Note: The town troublemaker stirred up trouble during the night, before she was nightkilled. Because of the trouble, there will be two lynchings today on Day 5.


----------



## DLD PE

Remaining Players are: @SaltySteve PE , @blybrook PE , @Dothracki PE , @djl PE and @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## djl PE

DAB!


----------



## djl PE

@DuranDuran PE Based purely on who didn't vote for @RBHeadge PE yesterday, I vote for @squaretaper LIT AF PE and @SaltySteve PE .


----------



## SaltySteve PE

djl PE said:


> @DuranDuran PE Based purely on who didn't vote for @RBHeadge PE yesterday, I vote for @squaretaper LIT AF PE and @SaltySteve PE .


At 8:57 yesterday I was running around my kitchen trying to find my phone to make sure I voted. I help out with a college scuba class every Thursday from 6-8:30 ish. I figured/hoped that @Dothracki PE would have been on the chopping block based on their voting history so I just repeated my previous vote.

2 scenarios;

A -There is 2 mafia and 3 townies. We need to get both mafia or we loose. (2 lynching + 1 Night kill leaves it 1T:1M)
B -There is 1 mafia and 4 townies. We need to get a mafia or we loose. (2 lynching + 1 Night kill leaves it 1T:1M)

My current reads:
Town lean - Bly
Mafia lean - DJL, (Square but he's often MIA and was last online Tuesday)
Mafia - Doth

@DuranDuran PE
Lynch 1 - @Dothracki PE
Lynch 2 - @djl PE (It looks sus that you've not voted all round and then you vote RBH last night to try to distance yourself from the maf)


----------



## djl PE

@town
I recommend not following @SaltySteve PE logic. Why, you may ask? because I am townie. It's very simple. Trust. No cap.


----------



## djl PE

BTW guys, I'm not clever. If I was maf I would not have initiated voting against presumably the only other know ally I had.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

DuranDuran PE said:


> Note: The town troublemaker stirred up trouble during the night, before she was nightkilled. Because of the trouble, there will be two lynchings today on Day 5.





DuranDuran PE said:


> Remaining Players are: @SaltySteve PE , @blybrook PE , @Dothracki PE , @djl PE and @squaretaper LIT AF PE
> 
> View attachment 23585



No matter who's side you're on or how you look at it:


----------



## DLD PE

Evil DLD reporting:


----------



## DLD PE

Looks like we have a 4-way tie so far.

In light of the troublemaker stirring up trouble, I'm implementing a new tie-breaker. Any tie-breakers tonight will be decided by RPLSS. See below for explanation:


----------



## blybrook PE

We're in the end game, that's for sure. The round really hinges on the townies banding together.

First, @DuranDuran PE votes #3 & 4 in your table are under the wrong row. @Dothracki PE didn't vote for himself. Needs to be moved up to @SaltySteve PE.

Now, onto the current situation...

I'm glad we finally got a MAF and the troublemaker was able to start trouble before being lost to the enemy. We don't know if @RBHeadge PE was the mafia spy or not as @DuranDuran PE only listed "regular mafia" under alliance. So the spy could still be out there. The doc hasn't been lynched, but their lackluster performance this round doesn't lead to any reads on who it is.

If I understand the rules correctly, all of the mafia have to agree on who to night kill. There isn't a majority rule (I could be wrong on this, it's been a while since I've played a round). If this is the case, whomever is mafia has been active on the board daily; albeit not in the round.

As mentioned in an earlier post, your status activity can still be hidden, so we really don't know if @squaretaper LIT AF PE has been on the board since the vote for @JayKay PE on Day 1 or not. We just know that there hasn't been any thread activity. Read - _lean townie, potentially the doc_

@Dothracki PE has regularly voted for a townie and has been somewhat active in the thread compared to others. The first vote was a random vote and there's been a post that they were confirmed townie by the dead cop. However, the ghost of @txjennah PE hasn't returned to verify this claim. Read -_neutral_

@SaltySteve PE has regularly voted for @Dothracki PE just to vote. Hasn't really been active otherwise compared to previous rounds. Could be carryover from a previous round. Read - _Neutral_

@djl PE didn't make a retaliatory vote when I voted for them on day 2; nor voted until yesterday to put out the first vote for @RBHeadge PE. Getting used to the game is one thing, but if you are in a round, be active. Read - _Mafia Lean_

@blybrook PE, well where should I start. I haven't played in a while and relied on the random name generator for the first few days as it was hard to get a read otherwise. The first 2 days didn't do the town any damage, but sure didn't help our cause on day 3. Read - _Townie_

I'm going to hold my votes until later today as things may come to light to change my current reads.


----------



## DLD PE

blybrook PE said:


> First, @DuranDuran PE votes #3 & 4 in your table are under the wrong row. @Dothracki PE didn't vote for himself. Needs to be moved up to @SaltySteve PE.


Thanks for this!


----------



## Dothracki PE

DuranDuran PE said:


> Looks like we have a 4-way tie so far.
> 
> In light of the troublemaker stirring up trouble, I'm implementing a new tie-breaker. Any tie-breakers tonight will be decided by RPLSS. See below for explanation:
> 
> View attachment 23587


If anyone needs more explanation


----------



## DLD PE

blybrook PE said:


> I'm glad we finally got a MAF and the troublemaker was able to start trouble before being lost to the enemy. We don't know if @RBHeadge PE was the mafia spy or not as @DuranDuran PE only listed "regular mafia" under alliance. So the spy could still be out there. The doc hasn't been lynched, but their lackluster performance this round doesn't lead to any reads on who it is.


@RBHeadge PE was a regular mafia. The mafia spy is still at large.



blybrook PE said:


> If I understand the rules correctly, all of the mafia have to agree on who to night kill. There isn't a majority rule (I could be wrong on this, it's been a while since I've played a round). If this is the case, whomever is mafia has been active on the board daily; albeit not in the round.


As the rules are currently written, the mafia night kill is majority rule. As I understand it, this is in place so if one of the mafia are too busy or distracted to vote, it won't prevent the mafia from a night kill. However, if there is a tie, there won't be a night kill. Since the mafia spy role was introduced, it motivates the rest of the mafia to vote together, since the spy is unknown to the mafia and may vote an potentially cause a tie. For this round (for game balance), I allowed the spy to be automatically united with the mafia after Day 3.


----------



## DLD PE

Corrected


----------



## djl PE

blybrook PE said:


> @djl PE didn't make a retaliatory vote when I voted for them on day 2; nor voted until yesterday to put out the first vote for @RBHeadge PE. Getting used to the game is one thing, but if you are in a round, be active. Read - _Mafia Lean_


You can get mad at me or not for not voting when I had no clue who was mafia and we were killing off townies left and right. I'm one for one killing mafs.
Plus I said no cap so there's no way I can be fibbing.


----------



## blybrook PE

djl PE said:


> Plus I said no cap so there's no way I can be fibbing.



I've never heard of this term. Had to go look it up. Thanks for the information.


----------



## SaltySteve PE

I assumed that you mean "no crap". 

For anyone else that is old here is the Urban Dictionary definition.

No cap
The use of the phrase "no cap" is meant to convey authenticity and truth. The phrase originated in reference to decorative gold teeth, which can be divided into two distinct varieties: permanent gold teeth (aka "perms") or caps (aka "pullouts"). Whereas caps can be pulled out with ease, perms, as their name suggests, are permanent. They cannot be taken out for a job interview or court date. They are an honest and lasting expression of the owners' realness.
I would only get perms because people who wear pullouts are fake, no cap.
by daybird August 27, 2020


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

djl PE said:


> BTW guys, I'm not clever. If I was maf I would not have initiated voting against presumably the only other know ally I had.


eh ... it's definitely been known to happen. Especially when the game is nearing an end and the MAF wants to try to sway townie votes.


blybrook PE said:


> I've never heard of this term. Had to go look it up. Thanks for the information.


I also had to look it up... 

My read:

Lean Townie: Bly, Square (possibly the doc? since they seem to have been MIA this round, as has the doc)
Neutral: Salty
Lean MAF: DJL, Doth

Doth, purportedly cleared by the COP on day one, could be the MAFIA spy.... in which case, everything that Doth said in their "Confirmed Townie" post would be correct, but irrelevant if they are the spy. 

Of course, I could be totally off-base.


----------



## DLD PE

*Day 5:

CC5:*

@DJL walked into the control room with @blybrook PE , having been on patrol and sniffing out any burrowed Zerg or Nydus canal entrances. He found @tj_PE relaxed in her chair, painting her nails and listening to music while eating some food. "What in the world is that?", asked @djl PE . @tj_PE pulled the plate away before a sniffing @blybrook PE had a chance to grab it. "_*I call it 'The Rise of Canis', after one of our moons. I think I might enjoy one good meal before we all become infested.*_"




@djl PE confided in @squaretaper LIT AF PE . "That adjutant droid thing you built is losing it. Not only is she starting to eat like humans, she's naming her food for chrissakes! She must be having a nervous breakdown." @squaretaper LIT AF PE said, "These adjuatants are built with very complex computer systems. They are almost like humans, but they don't know how to handle certain emotions, like the possibility of their own destruction. I don't have the heart to unplug her yet. Besides, her next battle plan could mean the difference between our success and annihilation. "

*Zerg Hive:*

"We're now a HIVE!", cackled the hydralisk.

"*I KNOW that!*", retorted Daggoth

"We can create ultralisks now!!"

"*I KNOW that!*"

"We don't even have to fight the Terrans....we can just step...."

Daggoth backhanded the hydralisk, slamming it against the spire. 

"*For someone who makes so much noise, you don't say anything useful!*", Daggoth grumbled.

The Zerg focused on producing as many new zerglings as possible with enhanced carapace and adrenal glands, and also to produce a few ultralisks.


----------



## DLD PE

Day lynch and night kill will happen tonight. We will break for the weekend as usual, and results/story will be revealed Monday morning.


----------



## SaltySteve PE

__





StarCraft: Remastered







starcraft.com





for anyone interested, the original starcraft is free....


----------



## SaltySteve PE

DuranDuran PE said:


> Day lynch and night kill will happen tonight. We will break for the weekend as usual, and results/story will be revealed Monday morning.


Its game over tonight!!! How do you expect me to wait an entire weekend to know the results!!!!


----------



## DLD PE

SaltySteve PE said:


> It game over tonight!!! How do you expect me to wait an entire weekend to know the results!!!!


Because I'm evil


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

DuranDuran PE said:


> Remaining Players are: @SaltySteve PE , @blybrook PE , @Dothracki PE , @djl PE and @squaretaper LIT AF PE
> 
> View attachment 23585


HOW AM I STILL ALIVE??

@DuranDuran PE I vote for @Dothracki PE because I'm an absent maf'er.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> Neutral: @SaltySteve PE @BlueBlueprint_PE @djl PE @squaretaper LIT AF PE


Heck yass I'm neutral AF.


----------



## DLD PE




----------



## blybrook PE

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> HOW AM I STILL ALIVE??
> 
> @DuranDuran PE I vote for @Dothracki PE because I'm an absent maf'er.


Are you going to vote for a second person as there's two lynchings today?

Thoughts on who may be who?


----------



## blybrook PE

Ok, I'm having to vote earlier than I wanted to due to a call from the contractor working on my house. Won't be back before the cutoff. So the below might have changed based on other factors yet to be shown...

@DuranDuran PE I vote for @djl PE and @Dothracki PE for todays lynching.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

@DuranDuran PE I vote for @Dothracki PE and @SaltySteve PE


----------



## DLD PE

1 hour left!


----------



## DLD PE

Wait @jean15paul_PE is dead. Someone please give me correct count. Difficult on this phone


----------



## SaltySteve PE

DuranDuran PE said:


> Wait @jean15paul_PE is dead. Someone please give me correct count. Difficult on this phone


I think it's

Salty -1
Doth-3
DJL-2
Square-1


----------



## DLD PE

3 - Doth
2- DJL
1 - Salty
1 - Square
Correct?


----------



## SaltySteve PE

Looks right unless doth pops in here and votes.


----------



## blybrook PE

I came up with similar vote count. Just finished with the contractor meeting.


----------



## DLD PE

All votes up until 8:00 time stamp count. 8:01 votes do not count.

13 mins left!


----------



## Dothracki PE

I am still going with my hidden mafia theory. @DuranDuran PE I vote for @djl PE and @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## SaltySteve PE

@DuranDuran PE change my vote to @djl PE and @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## RBHeadge PE

I have 9:01


----------



## Dothracki PE

Time?


----------



## DLD PE

Time!


----------



## SaltySteve PE

Got em!


----------



## DLD PE

Final tally?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

I have

2 - Doth
4- DJL
1 - Salty
2 - Square


----------



## DLD PE

3 DJL and 2 Square?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

I messed up, 1 moment


----------



## RBHeadge PE

good thing I don't do math for a living


----------



## RBHeadge PE

2 - Doth
3- DJL
1 - Salty
3 - Square


----------



## RBHeadge PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> @DuranDuran PE I vote for @Dothracki PE and @SaltySteve PE








How'd you figure it out?


----------



## DLD PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> 2 - Doth
> 3- DJL
> 1 - Salty
> 3 - Square


Confirmed


----------



## DLD PE

@djl PE and @squaretaper LIT AF PE were lynched by the town. They were regular townies.


----------



## DLD PE

The mafia have chosen to night kill @blybrook PE . @blybrook PE was the town doctor. 

Mafia wins!

Recap will be tomorrow or Monday, but just so you know:

@NikR_PE was mafia boss
@RBHeadge PE and @SaltySteve PE were regular mafia. @Dothracki PE was the mafia spy.

Good game all! Thanks for letting me mod. Hope everyone had fun!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

gg all

Thank you for modding @DuranDuran PE . This has been one of the most fun rounds I've played


----------



## SaltySteve PE

@DuranDuran PE this was an awesome round. Thanks for modding and spicing up the roles. It worked out well cause it was a nail biter up until the last second.


----------



## Dothracki PE




----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

Well hell. At least I read one right. Nice game everyone!!


----------



## blybrook PE

Good game all.

As the doc, my hands were tied as I had to decide the save with the same time as the lynch deadline. When @DuranDuran PE announced the mayor, it was too late to try to save him. Used the randomizer each night to no avail.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> How'd you figure it out?


Wow.
I didn't figure it out. Didn't have anything to go on except my gut.

@RBHeadge PE and @Dothracki PE just didn't seem right. I can't point to anything specific, but yall's post had a different "feel" than normal.

@SaltySteve PE I was even less sure about. Just a gut feel plus a lucky guess.

That's it. No game theory. No vote analysis. Just trying to read people.
I will add. If I had actually figured it out, I wouldn't have posted it, being dead and all.


----------



## SaltySteve PE

Once you announced it I went back and put  emojis on 3 of your random posts trying to be funny.


----------



## txjennah PE

@Dothracki PE I THOUGHT WE WERE FRIENDS  No wonder I was killed off so quickly.


----------



## DLD PE

txjennah PE said:


> @Dothracki PE I THOUGHT WE WERE FRIENDS  No wonder I was killed off so quickly.


Starcraft motto: "The only allies are enemies."


----------



## Dothracki PE

txjennah PE said:


> @Dothracki PE I THOUGHT WE WERE FRIENDS  No wonder I was killed off so quickly.


----------



## DLD PE

Mafia (Starcraft Round) Wrap-up:

*Day 5/Night 5*

Not much left to write on the Zerg invasion of Korhal. The Zerg successfully established their base outside the reaches of civilization and gave them time to build an invasion force. With the only trained science vessel pilot dead, and the medic given limited information by the adjutant, it was only a matter of time before Daggoth's ground forces overran the Terran base. The remaining Terran marines fought valiantly, but in vain.




*In Memoriam:*

Lieutenant @squaretaper LIT AF PE was an accomplished engineer. A prodigy with degrees in engineering, mathematics, and quantum programming, @squaretaper LIT AF PE will be remembered as producing one of the most capable and intriguing adjutants ever created. He was a member of the Moebius Foundation.




Captain @djl PE was a tough-minded fighter who was promoted several times in the campaign for Korhal's defense. He went down fighting, refusing to give up even when defeat was inevitable. He was a member of the Kel-Morian Combine faction.




@blybrook PE was a highly-trained and skilled ursadon with healing powers kept secret by his handler's faction, but proved useful in battle. Unfortunately, he was unable to save all his comrades. He was given the honorary rank of Sergeant Major by his handler's CO. Blybrook served the Umojan Protectorate.




@tj_PE was an outstanding adjutant who's command center was destroyed by the Zerg. No remnants of @tj_PE were found upon inspection of CC5's ruins. It is hoped that @tj_PE somehow escaped during the chaos, since the information gathered from the Zerg attack would be extremely useful to the capital to help prevent the entire takeover of planet Korhal.

*Game Recap:*

@squaretaper LIT AF PE and @djl PE were lynched by the town. They were normal townies.

@blybrook PE was night killed by the mafia. He was the town doctor.

2 mafia remain: @SaltySteve PE was a regular mafia and @Dothracki PE was the mafia spy. Mafia wins! Good game everyone!

*Final vote count:*




*For reference:*







As always, it was a pleasure to mod/narrate this round. I hope everyone enjoyed it as much as I did. *LIVE FOR THE SWARM*! lol


----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ

I tolddddddd ya all ......... dang no one trusts me lol ..thanks for moding @DuranDuran PE ... It was a well played game by the Mafias.


----------



## Dothracki PE

FlangeheadPEAZ said:


> I tolddddddd ya all ......... dang no one trusts me lol ..thanks for moding @DuranDuran PE ... It was a well played game by the Mafias.


Sorry @FlangeheadPEAZ, you got thrown under the bus hard this round. Just remember what goes around, comes around.


----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ

Dothracki PE said:


> Sorry @FlangeheadPEAZ, you got thrown under the bus hard this round. Just remember what goes around, comes around.


I blame myself for the first round flangeheadedness lol


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Who would be interested in another round next week?


----------



## DLD PE

Honest, clean, almost-always-townie Duran is in.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

DuranDuran PE said:


> Honest, clean, almost-always-townie Duran is in.


What about dirty-lying-Duran? Is he in?


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

I'm in


----------



## DLD PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> What about dirty-lying-Duran? Is he in?


Don't know the guy


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

i'm in! i'll probably be super busy next week, but i'll play.


----------



## blybrook PE

Use me as a NPC as needed. I'm swamped until around Thanksgiving.


----------



## NikR_PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Who would be interested in another round next week?


I will play.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

RBHeadge PE said:


> Who would be interested in another round next week?


I will try to play this week if you guys are still doing it.


----------



## Dothracki PE

I am in


----------



## SaltySteve PE

Count me in @RBHeadge PE


----------



## djl PE

I'm in @RBHeadge PE


----------



## RBHeadge PE

In: 
@DuranDuran PE @jean15paul_PE @BlueBlueprint_PE @NikR_PE @ChebyshevII PE @Dothracki PE @SaltySteve PE @djl PE 

Unknown:
@vhab49_PE @tj_PE @MadamPirate PE @LyceeFruit PE @FlangeheadPEAZ @txjennah PE @beccabun PE @chart94 @squaretaper LIT AF PE @JayKay PE @EyehatethePEexam PE @Roarbark


----------



## DLD PE

What about @tj_PE ?


----------



## txjennah PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> In:
> @DuranDuran PE @jean15paul_PE @BlueBlueprint_PE @NikR_PE @ChebyshevII PE @Dothracki PE @SaltySteve PE @djl PE
> 
> Unknown:
> @vhab49_PE @tj_PE @MadamPirate PE @LyceeFruit PE @FlangeheadPEAZ @txjennah PE @beccabun PE @chart94 @squaretaper LIT AF PE @JayKay PE @EyehatethePEexam PE @Roarbark


I can play this week! I won't be able to play weeks of Oct. 11th or 18th.


----------



## JayKay PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> In:
> @DuranDuran PE @jean15paul_PE @BlueBlueprint_PE @NikR_PE @ChebyshevII PE @Dothracki PE @SaltySteve PE @djl PE
> 
> Unknown:
> @vhab49_PE @tj_PE @MadamPirate PE @LyceeFruit PE @FlangeheadPEAZ @txjennah PE @beccabun PE @chart94 @squaretaper LIT AF PE @JayKay PE @EyehatethePEexam PE @Roarbark


I can play! But only if I'm a normal townie who never hurts anyone.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

JayKay PE said:


> I can play! But only if I'm a normal townie who never hurts anyone.


SUS


----------



## JayKay PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> SUS


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> In:
> @DuranDuran PE @jean15paul_PE @BlueBlueprint_PE @NikR_PE @ChebyshevII PE @Dothracki PE @SaltySteve PE @djl PE
> 
> Unknown:
> @vhab49_PE @tj_PE @MadamPirate PE @LyceeFruit PE @FlangeheadPEAZ @txjennah PE @beccabun PE @chart94 @squaretaper LIT AF PE @JayKay PE @EyehatethePEexam PE @Roarbark


I'm out until last week of October.


----------



## SaltySteve PE

Lil Salty #2 is due closer to the end of the month. We should be far enough out that it's hopefully not going to happen during this round. If I go MIA that's possibly why.


----------



## DLD PE

SaltySteve PE said:


> Lil Salty #2 is due closer to the end of the month. We should be far enough out that it's hopefully not going to happen during this round. If I go MIA that possibly why.


@RBHeadge PE should make a rule that if @SaltySteve PE #2 comes in the middle of a round, @SaltySteve PE gets an extra @SaltySteve PE (2 lives)


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> In:
> @DuranDuran PE @jean15paul_PE @BlueBlueprint_PE @NikR_PE @ChebyshevII PE @Dothracki PE @SaltySteve PE @djl PE
> 
> Unknown:
> @vhab49_PE @tj_PE @MadamPirate PE @LyceeFruit PE @FlangeheadPEAZ @txjennah PE @beccabun PE @chart94 @squaretaper LIT AF PE @JayKay PE @EyehatethePEexam PE @Roarbark


I'm in it to win it forget about the game for 3 days only to return and see that I'm dead still alive(?).


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

DuranDuran PE said:


> @RBHeadge PE should make a rule that if @SaltySteve PE #2 comes in the middle of a round, @SaltySteve PE gets an extra @SaltySteve PE (2 lives)


Or maybe if Salty in mafia, having a baby helps him to see the light, and he becomes a good guy


----------



## RBHeadge PE

We've got 11. I'd like to get a few more, but either way we'll start on Wednesday morning


----------



## DLD PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> Or maybe if Salty in mafia, having a baby helps him to see the light, and he becomes a good guy


Hmmm...maybe we could make him a special role. My thoughts on previous round:


Had the cop and mayor not been eliminated the 1st day, the townies were probably overpowered and might have won. The last round was still pretty close in spite of town losing their cop on Day 1. So maybe it was balanced and the only adjustment is to eliminate the mayor role.
The troublemaker role came in handy and allowed the townies to stay in the game. @BlueBlueprint_PE made effective use of the role, staying alive long enough to gather enough info to lynch 2 mafias.
The mayor role should probably be eliminated, unless maybe it's known only to the mod.
Without the cop, the doc was left guessing blind so the doc was rendered ineffective early, but the town still made a good game of it. Day 3 was the turning point. Mafia started out with 2 votes (1 each) against them, with @jean15paul_PE making a strong case against @RBHeadge PE , but no one else listened and @RBHeadge PE made a convincing case against @FlangeheadPEAZ and everyone piled on. 
Had the cop not been eliminated on Day 1, the mafia spy still knew who the cop was (again from Day 1), so the mafia pretty much had the round in the bag regardless. If the cop survived and built a coalition, @Dothracki PE was poised to provide a wealth of info to his homies since he survived long enough to be revealed. 
Maybe the mafia boss could be altered: Instead of providing the mafia with 2 night kills, if the mafia boss dies, they don't get 2 night kills. Instead, one of the town voters against the boss randomly gets re-assigned to the mafia. It's up to the townies to figure out who it is.


----------



## beccabun PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> We've got 11. I'd like to get a few more, but either way we'll start on Wednesday morning


in


----------



## DLD PE

beccabun PE said:


> in


@RBHeadge PE I vote for @beccabun PE


----------



## SaltySteve PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> Or maybe if Salty in mafia, having a baby helps him to see the light, and he becomes a good guy


Here's hoping the RNG doesn't "bless" me as mafia for a 3rd time in a row.


----------



## JayKay PE

SaltySteve PE said:


> Here's hoping the RNG doesn't "bless" me as mafia for a 3rd time in a row.


It's def going to.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

With 12 players I'm thinking of a 9T-3M composition.
PMs allowed
Cop, Doc, Mafia Spy

I still need a theme. 
With 12 players I'm tempted to redo the Hunger Games Round. In which case I'd include the District 13 spy merely as a means of not making it a free-for-all.

I don't want to do the pet themed round yet. I'm still trying to figure out the backstory without involving animal cruelty. If I ever mod that round, I will mandate that all posts include some king of pet or animal pic.


Any other requests?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

SaltySteve PE said:


> Here's hoping the RNG doesn't "bless" me as mafia for a 3rd time in a row.


IKR. Why do you think I volunteered to mod this round.


----------



## DLD PE

I'm sure we can get one more player (if needed).

Possible themes:

1. Some kind of Halloween theme (unless it's too early). If too early, I can mod one when we get closer to Halloween. I have an idea for one. You can use it if you don't want to do Hunger Games, but I really enjoyed your HG round.
2. Baseball playoffs round, perhaps even Chicago "Black Sox"-ish with mafia controlling the Vegas Odds market. I dunno.
3. Mass internet outage/apocalypse theme. A theme where millennials struggle to learn how to use old technology, such as land line/rotary phones, tape players/recorders, actual maps instead of GPS, trying to read handwritten letters, using the dictionary, etc.
4. "Dark" theme (Netflix series). Each player has a past, present, and future self, but only one of the three is the true "origin" self. A player is only eliminated when their "origin" self is eliminated.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> With 12 players I'm thinking of a 9T-3M composition.
> PMs allowed
> Cop, Doc, Mafia Spy
> 
> I still need a theme.
> With 12 players I'm tempted to redo the Hunger Games Round. In which case I'd include the District 13 spy merely as a means of not making it a free-for-all.
> 
> I don't want to do the pet themed round yet. I'm still trying to figure out the backstory without involving animal cruelty. If I ever mod that round, I will mandate that all posts include some king of pet or animal pic.
> 
> 
> Any other requests?





DuranDuran PE said:


> I'm sure we can get one more player (if needed).
> 
> Possible themes:
> 
> 1. Some kind of Halloween theme (unless it's too early). If too early, I can mod one when we get closer to Halloween. I have an idea for one. You can use it if you don't want to do Hunger Games, but I really enjoyed your HG round.
> 2. Baseball playoffs round, perhaps even Chicago "Black Sox"-ish with mafia controlling the Vegas Odds market. I dunno.
> 3. Mass internet outage/apocalypse theme. A theme where millennials struggle to learn how to use old technology, such as land line/rotary phones, tape players/recorders, actual maps instead of GPS, trying to read handwritten letters, using the dictionary, etc.
> 4. "Dark" theme (Netflix series). Each player has a past, present, and future self, but only one of the three is the true "origin" self. A player is only eliminated when their "origin" self is eliminated.


IF you don't get any other takers, I can be in if you need a 13th.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

DuranDuran PE said:


> 1. Some kind of Halloween theme (unless it's too early). If too early, I can mod one when we get closer to Halloween. I have an idea for one.



I like this idea. Pretty easy to find horror movie gifs to make it work. sounds like you've already got a plan so I'll defer that one to you.




DuranDuran PE said:


> You can use it if you don't want to do Hunger Games, but I really enjoyed your HG round.



I'd actually prefer to hold off on the HG round a little bit longer. I want to do something big for that round, and I need to really think through the game mechanics.
Maybe something in late November/early December when we get the inject of new players waiting during the suck?



DuranDuran PE said:


> 3. Mass internet outage/apocalypse theme. A theme where millennials struggle to learn how to use old technology, such as land line/rotary phones, tape players/recorders, actual maps instead of GPS, trying to read handwritten letters, using the dictionary, etc.



As an elder millenial I'm not sure this stereotype applies. I definitely remember doing all of those things and could adapt if need be. It's still a good idea for a future round!




DuranDuran PE said:


> 2. Baseball playoffs round, perhaps even Chicago "Black Sox"-ish with mafia controlling the Vegas Odds market. I dunno.



I think this is the winner. I can write up an 'old school' mafia theme round involving sports fixing.


----------



## JayKay PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> With 12 players I'm thinking of a 9T-3M composition.
> PMs allowed
> Cop, Doc, Mafia Spy
> 
> I still need a theme.
> With 12 players I'm tempted to redo the Hunger Games Round. In which case I'd include the District 13 spy merely as a means of not making it a free-for-all.
> 
> I don't want to do the pet themed round yet. I'm still trying to figure out the backstory without involving animal cruelty. If I ever mod that round, I will mandate that all posts include some king of pet or animal pic.
> 
> 
> Any other requests?


Feuding food truck theme.


----------



## JayKay PE

Oh, wait, @DuranDuran PE gave actual real/good themes.


----------



## JayKay PE

I just want someone to throw a plate a $18 spaghetti


----------



## DLD PE

JayKay PE said:


> Feuding food truck theme.


Nice! We'll leave this one for your next modded game


----------



## DLD PE

JayKay PE said:


> I just want someone to throw a plate a $18 spaghetti


And how is THIS not an actual real/good theme?!?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

JayKay PE said:


> Feuding food truck theme.


lol, I've got some stories about that from my health inspector days! Plenty of 'true-crime' material for at least a couple rounds.

Alright quickpoll:
(1) Food Truck Wars
(2) Old School Mafia Sports Fixing


----------



## JayKay PE

DuranDuran PE said:


> Nice! We'll leave this one for your next modded game


If I ever mod again.

*walks into the sunset*


----------



## DLD PE

JayKay PE said:


> If I ever mod again.
> 
> *walks into the sunset*


Of course you'll mod again. It's in your blood/intestines.


----------



## DLD PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> lol, I've got some stories about that from my health inspector days! Plenty of 'true-crime' material for at least a couple rounds.
> 
> Alright quickpoll:
> (1) Food Truck Wars
> (2) Old School Mafia Sports Fixing


Why not both? Mafia fix games and drive from stadium to stadium disguised as vendors in a food truck. Dissenters die from food poisoning.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

RBHeadge PE said:


> lol, I've got some stories about that from my health inspector days! Plenty of 'true-crime' material for at least a couple rounds.
> 
> Alright quickpoll:
> (1) Food Truck Wars
> (2) Old School Mafia Sports Fixing


Food truck wars. Now I want tacos.


----------



## JayKay PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Food truck wars. Now I want tacos.


Please visit my vegan Swedish meatball truck. Put my organic, non-meat, balls in your mouth!


----------



## chart94 PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> In:
> @DuranDuran PE @jean15paul_PE @BlueBlueprint_PE @NikR_PE @ChebyshevII PE @Dothracki PE @SaltySteve PE @djl PE
> 
> Unknown:
> @vhab49_PE @tj_PE @MadamPirate PE @LyceeFruit PE @FlangeheadPEAZ @txjennah PE @beccabun PE @chart94 @squaretaper LIT AF PE @JayKay PE @EyehatethePEexam PE @Roarbark


Do you still need people?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

DuranDuran PE said:


> Why not both?











DuranDuran PE said:


> Why not both? Mafia fix games and drive from stadium to stadium disguised as vendors in a food truck. Dissenters die from food poisoning.


Sort of reminds me of the Chinatown Bus Wars. Which actually involved organized crime and murder. 

If I'm doing a Food Truck Wars (FTW) series. I'm basing it off of my real experiences as a Philly Health Inspector 15+ years ago. I saw some shit back then, some it funny, some of it sad, often times literal: shit. I don't have to make up contrived stories about overpriced artisanal food and cranky self-entitled customers. It's gonna be  RL experience.


----------



## DLD PE

Ok I def vote for Food Truck Wars!


----------



## chart94 PE

Ill play then @RBHeadge PE


----------



## DLD PE

chart94 said:


> Ill play then @RBHeadge PE


The Mayor is in!


----------



## chart94 PE

DuranDuran PE said:


> The Mayor is in!


Fred hoiberg is playing?!?!?!?


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

chart94 said:


> Ill play then @RBHeadge PE


@RBHeadge PE Does that mean I am off the hook?


----------



## JayKay PE

vhab49_PE said:


> @RBHeadge PE Does that mean I am off the hook?


No. You're the health inspector. You need to play. You only tell the truth.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

vhab49_PE said:


> @RBHeadge PE Does that mean I am off the hook?


yes


----------



## RBHeadge PE

*MAFIA - FOOD TRUCK WARS*

Welcome to The Jungle​
The theme this round in Food Truck Wars. The theme is based on my real experience as a Philly Health Inspector over 15 years ago. The scenarios I'll describe are based on actual inspections and experiences with vendors licensees (food trucks and temporary feeding sites). Obviously the names will be anonymized and some of the TFS will be converted into food trucks. The overall narrative is loosely tied to the "Ice Cream Truck Wars of 2004". The underlying violations are 100% true, although the final dispositions will be changed to fit the story narrative. I saw some real shit back then so the foodies out there should consider themselves forewarned.


*The game will start Today Wednesday, October 6th. Lynching will be allowed on the first day. Mafia can nightkill the first night. *

The Mafia members are going to privately tell me who they would like to eliminate during the night. I will reveal to everyone what happened the next morning with some delightful storytelling.


During the day, everybody (townsfolk and Mafia) will publicly vote for a person to eliminate; I will eliminate the person with the most votes at the end of the day and reveal what their role was. Tie-breakers will be decided by the mod/randomizer. The game ends when all the mafia have been eliminated (town wins), or if there are equal or more mafia than town (Mafia wins).

In addition to regular townsfolk and members of the Mafia, there are the following special roles:

Cop – May investigate one player each night with no limit to number of investigations. The cop is only told whether their target is townie or mafia (no special role indicated; only alignment). If the Mafia Spy is targeted, the investigation will show up as “Townie.”
Doctor – May choose to save one person each night (no limit). May not choose the same person two nights in a row.
Mafia Spy – Tries to find the cop each night. The spy does not initially know who the mafia are, and the mafia do not know who their spy is. If the spy is investigated by the cop, the spy shows up as a “Townie.” The spy may investigate one player each day, with the investigation showing up as “Cop” or “Not the cop.” Note: Since the spy is on the mafia team, they also get to vote during the nightkill, so it would be prudent for the "known" mafia members to all vote in agreement to prevent any ties/no nightkills. This also creates incentive for the spy to get in touch with the rest of the mafia members (publicly or privately) as soon as possible. The spy and the mafia will be connected on the third morning (FRIDAY OCT 8).
The Mafia members (but NOT the Mafia Spy) know who each other are, but no one knows anyone else’s role except me. Each player has received a PM from me with their alignment and role. If you did not receive a PM from me, you are a regular townie.

Standard EB-mafia game rules apply which means *PMing is allowed!*

Please keep all trash talk in the thread and don’t take things too seriously!

You may use this thread to vote and post about the game. Anyone (playing or not playing, eliminated or not) can use this thread to speculate, discuss, accuse, or otherwise participate in the game; just please make sure to follow regular EB forum guidelines.

To vote on a person to eliminate, mention me @RBHeadge PE and tell me specifically that 1) you are voting and 2) the username of the person you are voting to eliminate.

*Please submit your votes by 9:00 PM EST/8:00 PM Central/7:00 PM Mountain/6:00 PM Pacific Time/Whatever Roar and Bly-time* ; I will count votes after that time as being for the next day.

Your vote only counts if you are playing and not yet eliminated. If there is a tie for most votes, I will pick one of the voted users at random. If there are no votes, I will pick a person at random (i.e. role will not matter) to eliminate; suffice it to say it’s in both groups’ best interest to vote for at least one person.

Finally, you are not allowed to reveal your role, privately or publicly, after you have been eliminated. You may not post screengrabs of private messages in this thread.

For reference, the 13 players in this round are:

@DuranDuran PE @jean15paul_PE @BlueBlueprint_PE @NikR_PE @ChebyshevII PE @Dothracki PE @SaltySteve PE @djl PE @chart94 @beccabun PE @squaretaper LIT AF PE @JayKay PE @txjennah PE


----------



## RBHeadge PE

JayKay PE said:


> No. You're the health inspector.


The correct term is "sanitarian"


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Roles have been sent out.


----------



## DLD PE

Am I never going to want to touch ice cream again after this round?


----------



## beccabun PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> *MAFIA - FOOD TRUCK WARS*
> 
> Welcome to The Jungle​


A+ pun work


----------



## JayKay PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> The correct term is "sanitarian"


But I'm not a doctor???


----------



## JayKay PE

Also, no PM, so just a simple townie yet again.


----------



## JayKay PE

I am awaiting my first night kill, thank you


----------



## RBHeadge PE

DuranDuran PE said:


> Am I never going to want to touch ice cream again after this round?


Ice cream? You'll be fine. I never saw anything that made me swear off factory packaged ice cream served from a truck.
The Ice Cream Wars was really about guys reporting each other so they could take over their turf and drive up the competitors expenses.



beccabun PE said:


> A+ pun work


It was my catch phrase back in the day! 

I still use it today whenever someone is surprised to see poor sanitary conditions. It's an obscure reference that no one really gets and they think I'm just being snarky.


----------



## SaltySteve PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> ​The Mafia members (including the Mafia Boss but NOT the Mafia Spy) know who each other are, but no one knows anyone else’s role except me. Each player has received a PM from me with their alignment and role. If you did not receive a PM from me, you are a regular townie.



Does the Mafia Boss grant two night kills if they are sacrificed or anything special?


----------



## DLD PE

SaltySteve PE said:


> Does the Mafia Boss grant two night kills if they are sacrificed or anything special?


I'm guessing @RBHeadge PE meant to leave out the mafia boss role (for this round) but forgot to delete it from the rules narrative.


----------



## Dothracki PE

I have not heard an Upton Sinclair reference in over a decade since high school...


----------



## RBHeadge PE

DuranDuran PE said:


> I'm guessing @RBHeadge PE meant to leave out the mafia boss role (for this round) but forgot to delete it from the rules narrative.


correct. There is no mafia boss. I fixed the reference in the rules


----------



## beccabun PE

oooh can we pick what our food trucks are? I call dibs on a mac and cheese food truck.


----------



## JayKay PE

I heard @beccabun PE was using imitation crab meat in her lobster mac and cheese, just sayin'


----------



## DLD PE

JayKay PE said:


> I heard @beccabun PE was using imitation crab meat in her lobster mac and cheese, just sayin'


I wonder if these guys use imitation crab meat:


----------



## beccabun PE

JayKay PE said:


> I heard @beccabun PE was using imitation crab meat in her lobster mac and cheese, just sayin'


I would NEVER. Imitation crab meat is disgusting and so unhealthy. Blech.


----------



## JayKay PE

beccabun PE said:


> I would NEVER. Imitation crab meat is disgusting and so unhealthy. Blech.


You know what's unhealthy? 3oz of 'gourmet' mac and cheese that has Kraft cheese slices, UNMELTED, on top that I spent $15 on!


----------



## beccabun PE

JayKay PE said:


> You know what's unhealthy? 3oz of 'gourmet' mac and cheese that has Kraft cheese slices, UNMELTED, on top that I spent $15 on!


At Becca Bun's Mac-Stravaganza Food Truck, you'll only get the highest quality of all styles and forms of mac and cheese. Kraft singles are NOT IT.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

JayKay PE said:


> You know what's unhealthy? 3oz of 'gourmet' mac and cheese that has Kraft cheese slices, UNMELTED, on top that I spent $15 on!


WHAT THE....


----------



## Dothracki PE

I have dibs on french toast truck!


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

My truck serves breakfast all day long. You want breakfast? ... brunch? ... brinner? That's our speciality

EGGS on EVERYTHING!!!!
(not actually, my partner made me include a few items without eggs and I hate them for it.)


----------



## djl PE

You want Hákarl, come get it!!


----------



## SaltySteve PE

I claim the mobile pedal pub..... Thats a food truck right?


----------



## DLD PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> My truck serves breakfast all day long. You want breakfast? ... brunch? ... brinner? That's our speciality
> 
> EGGS on EVERYTHING!!!!
> (not actually, my partner made me include a few items without eggs and I hate them for it.)


Found @jean15paul_PE 's truck:


----------



## JayKay PE

vhab49_PE said:


> WHAT THE....


YOU DON'T GO HERE THIS ROUND.


----------



## JayKay PE




----------



## JayKay PE

I can't afford a truck, so I just got a trailer...


----------



## Dothracki PE

Starting off the voting with a random vote again @RBHeadge PE I vote for @ChebyshevII PE


----------



## NikR_PE

I don't own a truck. I own a banana stand.


----------



## DLD PE

Randomizer spin:

@RBHeadge PE I vote for @JayKay PE


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Current Votes:

@ChebyshevII PE 1 (doth)
@JayKay PE 1 (dld)


I may need to amend the story after looking at all these crazy foodtruck photos.


----------



## JayKay PE

@RBHeadge PE I vote for @squaretaper LIT AF PE because they're probably cooking their dogs into hot dogs, which isn't Kosher.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

JayKay PE said:


> because they're probably cooking their dogs into hot dogs, which isn't Kosher.


Which is sadly something very similar to something I encountered 16 years ago.


----------



## SaltySteve PE

If it tastes good, don't tell me whats in it. I don't care.


----------



## djl PE

@RBHeadge PE I vote for @SaltySteve PE because he hasn't been voted for yet


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

@RBHeadge PE I do a retaliatory vote for @Dothracki PE


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

And since no one appears to have called it yet (and @RBHeadge PE is mod), I call dibs on the Philly Cheesesteak truck.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Triple


----------



## SaltySteve PE

djl PE said:


> @RBHeadge PE I vote for @SaltySteve PE because he hasn't been voted for yet


YOLO, @RBHeadge PE I vote for @djl PE


----------



## SaltySteve PE

:Insert spiderman pointing meme:


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Current Votes:

@ChebyshevII PE 1 (doth)
@JayKay PE 1 (duran)
@squaretaper LIT AF PE 1 (jk)
@SaltySteve PE 1 (djl)
@Dothracki PE 1 (cheb)
@djl PE 1 (salty)


----------



## RBHeadge PE

if it's a multiway tie then I'm just using a RNG to pick the loser


----------



## DLD PE

Someone break the tie!


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

This must be what chaos feels like


----------



## JayKay PE

@RBHeadge PE change my vote to @SaltySteve PE


----------



## JayKay PE

Because I hate those peddling bars that clog up downtown and cause traffic to build up


----------



## RBHeadge PE

@ChebyshevII PE 1 (doth)
@JayKay PE 1 (duran)
@SaltySteve PE 2 (djl, jk)
@Dothracki PE 1 (cheb)
@djl PE 1 (salty)


----------



## Dothracki PE

@RBHeadge PE I change my vote to @djl PE. Hopefully Steve is not mafia and I'm making the right move here.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Time

@JayKay PE 1 (duran)
@SaltySteve PE 2 (djl, jk)
@Dothracki PE 1 (cheb)
@djl PE 2 (salty, doth)

crap, brain isn't working right, I keep fucking up the post edits.
I've been up since 2:45 this morning and can barely stay upright. 

tl;dr
I will do the write up in the morning. @djl PE lost the coin toss. He was the cop.


----------



## Dothracki PE

F&@$##-#2739$! 3(9


----------



## RBHeadge PE

delete


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Dothracki PE said:


> F&@$##-#2739$! 3(9


Damn doth. You good at picking rando's.


----------



## JayKay PE

Dothracki PE said:


> F&@$##-#2739$! 3(9


sus


----------



## SaltySteve PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> @SaltySteve PE 2 (djl, jk)
> 
> @djl PE 2 (salty, doth)
> 
> 
> tl;dr
> I will do the write up in the morning. @djl PE lost the coin toss. He was the cop.


Not going to lie. @Dothracki PE and I look sus as hell right now. I swear my vote was only to get more people in on the tie. I wasn't even going to vote on the first day until @djl PE voted for me.

We should just restart this round.


----------



## DLD PE

SaltySteve PE said:


> Not going to lie. @Dothracki PE and I look sus as hell right now. I swear my vote was only to get more people in on the tie. I wasn't even going to vote on the first day until @djl PE voted for me.
> 
> We should just restart this round.


Cop killer


----------



## RBHeadge PE

@blybrook PE was the chief health inspector in district 9. Some people in the neighborhood complained to their council member about food trucks dumping their spoiled food in the abandoned lots in the SE corner of his district. Orders came down from on high to fix it. He didn't have to try hard to find the source. It was rancid butter and everyone in the zip code could smell it.

That evening he caught @Dothracki PE parked in an empty yard. The 'Oly Crepe had it's back doors open and @Dothracki PE was dumping food waste right onto the pavement. He was too lazy to even aim for the sewer a few feet away.

@blybrook PE approached him and asked to see his vending license and safe serve certificate. @dothraki lacked both. He didn't know either were a thing he needed. @blybrook PE told him that he would need to apply and pay for a license at the city morgue (I'm not making this up!) and then get an initial inspection by taking his food cart to the dog pound (also not making this part up either!).

@Dothracki PE would be out of the game for at least a month while the paperwork got settled. He was going to lose his primo space in the hipster part of town. Deciding that misery loved company @Dothracki PE let slip that @ChebyshevII PE told him that he didn't need a license, and that @ChebyshevII PE must not have a license either.

@DuranDuran PE didn't see @Dothracki PE in his usual parking spot the next morning. It was a great located and he stole @Dothracki PE 's spot. Hours later @DuranDuran PE would texted @Dothracki PE to gloat see if he was okay. @Dothracki PE told him what happened. @DuranDuran PE feigned concerned and immediately thought about how to use the situation to his advantage. He wanted @JayKay PE's spot in the near the rich-kids school. @blybrook PE would soon receive an anonymous tip that @JayKay PE's was dumping her old mac and cheese in the river.

@blybrook PE would pay @ChebyshevII PE and @JayKay PE a visit that day. @ChebyshevII PE complained about @Dothracki PE, and @JayKay PE would rat out @squaretaper LIT AF PE for slaughtering his own meat. He'd have to investigate that later. 

@djl PE got wind of what was going on in the vendor community and alerted his buddies in Five-oh that @SaltySteve PE was selling alcohol without a license. @JayKay PE would call in a complaint that @SaltySteve PE was biking while under the influence.

@SaltySteve PE would alert USDA that @djl PE was importing illegal fish. @Dothracki PE saw an opportunity to get rid of 'that other guy with the urine fish scaring off the lunch crowd' and called CBP.

The ICE and USDA showed up a week later to investigate. They would confiscate @djl PE harkal cart pending investigation. @djl PE tried to flash his badge to get out of it but the feds just shrugged it off. @djl PE's side business was over.

@JayKay PE woke up one morning and went outside to get her truck ready. But it was nowhere to be found. Someone had stolen it. It was a hundred miles south feeding overpriced mac and cheese to the lobbyists near Farragut Square.

The town lynched @djl PE. He was the cop.
The mafia nightkilled @JayKay PE.

The 11 remaining players are:
@DuranDuran PE @jean15paul_PE @BlueBlueprint_PE @NikR_PE @ChebyshevII PE @Dothracki PE @SaltySteve PE @chart94 @beccabun PE @squaretaper LIT AF PE @txjennah PE


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Was this the third time in a row that the cop didn't survive to see the next day?! Are we ever going to get a chance to playtest the mafia spy.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

OT: I've tried harkarl. It's not bad. I can see the appeal but it's not really my thing. To my unrefined yankee palate there are much better Icelandic foods.


----------



## Dothracki PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Was this the third time in a row that the cop didn't survive to see the next day?! Are we ever going to get a chance to playtest the mafia spy.


Yes, well technically the first time the cop survived to the second day and was then lynched, but the mafia spy was nightkilled that same night or something along those lines. And the last round I was pretty succesful as the mafia spy in helping vote off the cop day one but I only found them by chance.

Apparently I am too good at being the mafia spy without even trying or being the mafia spy. You all have a right to be suspicious of me. I am suspicious of me as well, but I assure you I am not mafia. I only saw some last minute changes and I picked the wrong person to switch to. If I am next because of my mistake so be it.


----------



## SaltySteve PE

Deleted - Double Post


----------



## SaltySteve PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> @blybrook PE approached him and asked to see his vending license and safe serve certificate. @dothraki lacked both. He didn't know either were a thing he needed. @blybrook PE told him that he would need to apply and pay for a license at the city morgue (I'm not making this up!) and then get an initial inspection by taking his food cart to the dog pound (also not making this part up either!).


So you're telling me to start a food truck I need to go to the morgue and the dog pound? If someone told me that I would assume they were going to ask for a pipe stretcher or headlight fluid next.



RBHeadge PE said:


> @JayKay PE would call in a complaint that @SaltySteve PE was biking while under the influence.


That's pretty much in the job description. 

Responsibilities - Steer. Drink Beer. Profit.


----------



## DLD PE

Holy crap!



RBHeadge PE said:


> @blybrook PE approached him and asked to see his vending license and safe serve certificate. @dothraki lacked both. He didn't know either were a thing he needed. @blybrook PE told him that he would need to apply and pay for a license at the city morgue (I'm not making this up!) and then get an initial inspection by taking his food cart to the dog pound (also not making this part up either!).


WTF lol. I don't know whether to cringe that you're not making this up, or laugh that you're not making this up.



RBHeadge PE said:


> @DuranDuran PE didn't see @Dothracki PE in his usual parking spot the next morning. It was a great located and he stole @Dothracki PE 's spot. Hours later @DuranDuran PE would texted @Dothracki PE to gloat see if he was okay. @Dothracki PE told him what happened. @DuranDuran PE feigned concerned and immediately thought about how to use the situation to his advantage. He wanted @JayKay PE's spot in the near the rich-kids school. @blybrook PE would soon receive an anonymous tip that @JayKay PE's was dumping her old mac and cheese in the river.


When I first read this, I thought, "Feck I'm about to get offed." Funny how my wife and son love mac and cheese but I don't care for it.


----------



## DLD PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> The town lynched @djl PE. He was the cop.


Does this mean we'll never get to try harkarl?


----------



## DLD PE

Triple!


----------



## Dothracki PE

I thought @JayKay PE had a trailer that only served plain grilled cheese for $1...


----------



## DLD PE

Dothracki PE said:


> I thought @JayKay PE had a trailer that only served plain grilled cheese for $1...


Someone must have asked for a tomato.


----------



## DLD PE

For those looking to get caught up on who voted for whom and when:


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

again we killed the cop early in the game! WTF??? 

I dunno if anyone had this or not. but i'm gonna get fat.


----------



## DLD PE

My thoughts:


Usually we can't learn much from Day 1 since it's usually random. Yes, this makes @SaltySteve PE and @Dothracki PE look bad/suspicious, especially since the town lost the cop, but this doesn't always mean they're mafia. See 3 and 4.
The town is starting behind the 8-ball (again), but the mafia don't have the mafia boss and the mafia spy is now useless. Town does not have a mayor nor a troublemaker though.
Pretty sure @Dothracki PE is not the mafia spy. With 14 players last round and 13 players this round, the odds of Dothracki being the mafia spy twice in a row is roughly 1 in 182, and I don't particularly like those odds. Also, exposing himself by voting for someone he suspected as the cop would be a super newb move, and he's not a newb. I put Dothracki in the "lean townie" category at the moment.
@djl PE voted for @SaltySteve PE for what appears to be a "non-reason", but not a "random" vote. Kind of risky for the cop to vote relatively early, especially since it risks a retaliatory vote. I'm going to give DJL the benefit of the doubt here and think DJL was on to something.
@RBHeadge PE I vote for @SaltySteve PE for the time being.


----------



## JayKay PE

Dothracki PE said:


> I thought @JayKay PE had a trailer that only served plain grilled cheese for $1...


I did. Obviously the anonymous tip was the mafia trying to spread rumors and get my primo spot near the rich kids. Rich kids love grilled cheese.


----------



## DLD PE

JayKay PE said:


> I did. Obviously the anonymous tip was the mafia trying to spread rumors and get my primo spot near the rich kids. Rich kids love grilled cheese.


Sawyer loves grilled cheese. Does that make him a rich kid?


----------



## JayKay PE

DuranDuran PE said:


> Sawyer loves grilled cheese. Does that make him a rich kid?


Rich in cheesy goodness that is approved by the US dairy association! <3


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

DuranDuran PE said:


> Funny how my wife and son love mac and cheese but I don't care for it.


My family loves mac n cheese too. I'm not a huge fan either. I'll eat if I make it for them (and pretty much only if I make it), but definitely not my choice food.


----------



## djl PE

Cool cool cool cool cool


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

@RBHeadge PE I'm voting for @Dothracki PE again today. At least, until more information comes to light.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

DuranDuran PE said:


> .... Funny how my wife and son love mac and cheese but *I don't care for it.*


This, right here, is the single most SUS thing I have every heard in any mafia round.


----------



## DLD PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> This, right here, is the single most SUS thing I have every heard in any mafia round.


I like my wife's mac and cheese, since she uses cheddar and lactose free milk. It also tastes pretty good, so I'll eat it when she makes it. However, it's far from my first choice as a side item. I never eat it anywhere else.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

SaltySteve PE said:


> So you're telling me to start a food truck I need to go to the morgue and the dog pound? If someone told me that I would assume they were going to ask for a pipe stretcher or headlight fluid next.





DuranDuran PE said:


> Holy crap!
> 
> 
> WTF lol. I don't know whether to cringe that you're not making this up, or laugh that you're not making this up.


LOL, so it's not as weird as it reads. But we liked to play up the absurdity but it's really not that unusual in context. I expect most local government agencies share buildings.

At least back in 2003-05 the Health Inspectors HQ was located in the same building as the city medical examiner. They're both are entities of the Health Department so it makes some sense that they might be in the same building. In those days, everything was done by paper so one would either have to mail their applications or show up in person.

Meanwhile the field health inspectors would work out in the Districts, typically in back rooms of the respective public health centers (clinics). Which is pretty logical and efficient.

Here's where it gets wonky though. The health inspectors and vector control (mosquitoes and rats) are in the same division. People could go back and forth between being a clipboard jockey and a rat catcher during their career. If you have any background in public health and its history then you totally understand how that could happen. Both Sanitarians and Pest Control have the same underlying mission of protecting public health by improving or maintaining sanitation and both gained prominence at the same time in the early 20th century. We had a few other obscure jobs that would have been more efficiently executed by other agencies, but those were artifacts of 100-150 year old laws that no one wanted to update because it would cause more headaches.

Animal control is in a different division but uses similar infrastructure with vector control ergo they shared a facility. Animal control got an earmark from the Commonwealth and got a huge new facility in 2003. It used to be located in district 5, but got moved to a location at the nexus of 5, 9, 10. Vector moved with them, and 5 was looking for any excuse to get out of their old building. So Animal Control, Vector, and 5 all moved to the new building. Meanwhile The health center admins at 9 really liked the office space that the Sans used and arranged for them to move to the new building too. _Which was annoying because HC9 was in the geographic center of the district near all the main transportation routes, and animal control was tucked in the far SE corner near nothing! _

It's really difficult to inspect food trucks. They move around and have non-standard hours. So we had to schedule their inspections weeks ahead of time. The vendors would arrive as early as possible (i.e 7-9 am) to our location for their "surprise" inspections. _And BTW, you'd think that if someone knew they were getting inspected that they would make an effort to clean or fix things ahead of time. pffttt no! Maybe 10% would attempt to do anything to look better. Maybe 5% would actually look super clean for their inspection... and TBH those are the high achievers that are always clean. I would sometimes have to schedule things at stationary facilities and it would be the same result. 90% wouldn't bother to do anything to prepare... and they act all surprised when they get shut down for something they could have "corrected" 30 min before I arrived._ 
Anyway, since 5 and 9 worked out of Animal Control, the vendors in those districts would have to go to the dog pound for their inspections. 

FWIW, we treated stationary vendors (food trucks permanently parked) like regular stationary businesses. They'd get the usual surprise inspections.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Dothracki PE said:


> I thought @JayKay PE had a trailer that only served plain grilled cheese for $1...


damn, that would have worked better in the story. More in character with what I would see. I never did food inspections in an area with the nice food trucks.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

JayKay PE said:


> I did. Obviously the anonymous tip was the mafia trying to spread rumors and get my primo spot near the rich kids. Rich kids love grilled cheese.


Can I retroactively say that you had a grilled cheese stand (just a beat up charcoal grill) next to a folding table on the corner in some random townie neighborhood. You never cleaned it and someone "mistook" for garbage and sold it for scrap metal . That's much more typical of what I'd see back in the day.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Current Vote:
@SaltySteve PE 1 (duran)
@Dothracki PE 1 (cheb)


----------



## SaltySteve PE

DuranDuran PE said:


> My thoughts:
> 
> 
> 3.Pretty sure @Dothracki PE is not the mafia spy. With 14 players last round and 13 players this round, the odds of Dothracki being the mafia spy twice in a row is roughly 1 in 182, and I don't particularly like those odds. Also, exposing himself by voting for someone he suspected as the cop would be a super newb move, and he's not a newb. I put Dothracki in the "lean townie" category at the moment.
> 
> @RBHeadge PE I vote for @SaltySteve PE for the time being.



So what would be the odds of me being mafia 3 rounds in a row? 

I can't fault you for voting for me so I won't cast a retaliatory vote. Like I said, yesterday makes me look pretty guilty but I'm not mafia.


----------



## DLD PE

SaltySteve PE said:


> So what would be the odds of me being mafia 3 rounds in a row?


Greater than @Dothracki PE being mafia spy twice in a row. Of course, this does not mean you're mafia, but at the moment you're the most suspect (unfortunately if you're townie).


----------



## JayKay PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Can I retroactively say that you had a grilled cheese stand (just a beat up charcoal grill) next to a folding table on the corner in some random townie neighborhood. You never cleaned it and someone "mistook" for garbage and sold it for scrap metal . That's much more typical of what I'd see back in the day.


This def makes me seem more of a derelict, which is my lifestyle choice. Please and thank you.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

@RBHeadge PE I vote for @DuranDuran PE because it's not easy being cheezy.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

JayKay PE said:


> @RBHeadge PE I vote for @squaretaper LIT AF PE because they're probably cooking their dogs into hot dogs, which isn't Kosher.


My dogs are 100% Kosher, we follow strict kashrut rules ova hea...even though me n Auggie are just a coupla goys.


----------



## DLD PE

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> @RBHeadge PE I vote for @DuranDuran PE because it's not easy being cheezy.


Interesting play


----------



## beccabun PE

let's throw some hot sauce on this mac n cheese and spice things up

@RBHeadge PE I vote for @NikR_PE. No reason other than they were mafia boss last round and I want to shake up the discourse


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Current Vote:
@SaltySteve PE 1 (duran)
@Dothracki PE 1 (cheb)
@DuranDuran PE 1 (square)
@NikR_PE 1 (becca)


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

I suspect that day 1 was just random bad luck like it typically is. But @DuranDuran PE is the only one to post any analysis. Since I don't have anything else, I'll trust it and vote with him.

@RBHeadge PE I vote for @SaltySteve PE


----------



## JayKay PE

@RBHeadge PE I vote for Costco pizza. They should make them a food truck.


----------



## Dothracki PE

djl PE said:


> Cool cool cool cool cool


----------



## beccabun PE

Dothracki PE said:


>


----------



## chart94 PE

i vote for @SaltySteve PE cause why not


----------



## chart94 PE

@RBHeadge PE


----------



## chart94 PE

JayKay PE said:


> @RBHeadge PE I vote for Costco pizza. They should make them a food truck.


Never heard a truer statement. TRIPPPLLLEEEE


----------



## Dothracki PE

I am not sure where to go. I want to believe DD is spearheading the town discussion in the absence of the cop, but he was quick to jump on the train to my defense and to place the blame on Steve who could potentially be innocent as they only voted for DJL in retaliation. So maybe it's DLD talking?

@RBHeadge PE I vote for @DuranDuran PE for the moment. Subject to change.


----------



## DLD PE

Dothracki PE said:


> I am not sure where to go. I want to believe DD is spearheading the town discussion in the absence of the cop, but he was quick to jump on the train to my defense and to place the blame on Steve who could potentially be innocent as they only voted for DJL in retaliation. So maybe it's DLD talking?
> 
> @RBHeadge PE I vote for @DuranDuran PE for the moment. Subject to change.


@RBHeadge PE is there a liquor truck nearby? It must be giving away free samples.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Dothracki PE said:


> I am not sure where to go. I want to believe DD is spearheading the town discussion in the absence of the cop, but he was quick to jump on the train to my defense and to place the blame on Steve who could potentially be innocent as they only voted for DJL in retaliation. So maybe it's DLD talking?
> 
> @RBHeadge PE I vote for @DuranDuran PE for the moment. Subject to change.


" He defended me... he must be lying"


----------



## DLD PE




----------



## RBHeadge PE

Current Vote:
@SaltySteve PE 3 (duran, jean, chart)
@Dothracki PE 1 (cheb)
@DuranDuran PE 2 (square, doth)
@NikR_PE 1 (becca)


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

@RBHeadge PE I vote for @jean15paul_PE since they think not caring for mac n' cheese is sus... and i have no idea who to vote for.


----------



## SaltySteve PE

@RBHeadge PE I vote for @DuranDuran PE


----------



## RBHeadge PE

@SaltySteve PE 3 (duran, jean, chart)
@Dothracki PE 1 (cheb)
@DuranDuran PE 3 (square, doth, salty)
@NikR_PE 1 (becca)
@jean15paul_PE 1 (blue)


----------



## RBHeadge PE

I'm significantly more awake tonight, so if it's a 2-way tie then I'll ask for RPS with a 930pm deadline. 
I will announce the outcome by 9:30 and will try to have the story written by then as well. But if it's not done by then then I will post it in the morning.


----------



## DLD PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> I'm significantly more awake tonight, so if it's a 2-way tie then I'll ask for RPS with a 930pm deadline.
> I will announce the outcome by 9:30 and will try to have the story written by then as well. But if it's not done by then then I will post it in the morning.


Good, since @SaltySteve always opens with scissors.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Time!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

@SaltySteve PE and @DuranDuran PE please send me 10 rounds of rps


----------



## DLD PE

Sent


----------



## RBHeadge PE

*cough* @SaltySteve PE *cough*


----------



## RBHeadge PE

I only got RPS from @DuranDuran PE so he wins by default.

The town lynched @SaltySteve PE 


Spoiler: For the third time in a row!



Nope, not mafia. Just a regular townie



Story in the morning


----------



## DLD PE

Ugh, this makes me look bad!


----------



## DLD PE

Sorry @SaltySteve! Hope I'm night killed. Where's the tainted mac and cheese?


----------



## SaltySteve PE




----------



## chart94 PE

sorry @SaltySteve PE jumped on the wrong bandwagon...


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Me too. Sorry @SaltySteve PE . I got caught up in @DuranDuran PE "analysis"


----------



## SaltySteve PE

Yeah yeah. I'll bet a free spin on the bicycling booze ship that at least one of you is Mafia.


----------



## SaltySteve PE




----------



## Dothracki PE

Warming up the griddle for some pumpkin spice French toast! Hopefully I am not dead...



P. S. I really need some challah bread...


----------



## RBHeadge PE

@SaltySteve PE was cutting into the margins of the other vendors in the hipster part of town. The novelty of a bicycle bar was way too popular and the millennials, and young x'ers sought out @SaltySteve PE and disregard the other nearby vendors. @DuranDuran PE was the man with a plan. He would complain to his brother-in-law who was also a State Senator, hyping up how the bicycle bar would hold up traffic. The State Senator would contact his golf buddy the city Health Commissioner. 

@blybrook PE was sent out immediately to investigate. @jean15paul_PE and @chart94 saw @blybrook PE enroute. They ran over to the bicycle bar and bought all of the bagged pretzels @SaltySteve PE had. @SaltySteve PE was happy to relieve himself of the inventory. The snack bags came with the bicycle bar when he bought it from his cousin last year. No one bought food and it was just taking up space where he could store another keg.

@blybrook PE showed up and spent 30 minutes inspecting the bicycle bar. He found nothing. It was spotless, totally clean. But he also found no food, and to serve alcohol in the Commonwealth a business must also sell food. That's why the beer distributors always have stale chips and pretzels by the register. @SaltySteve PE didn't know that law. State troopers would show up later that day to impound his business.

@DuranDuran PE went to a real bar that evening to celebrate his success. When he left the bar is lobster truck was missing. It was stolen and would be serving lobster rolls in Indy in a week.

The town lynched @SaltySteve PE he was a normal townie.
The mafia nightkilled @DuranDuran PE. 

The 9 remaining players are:
@jean15paul_PE @BlueBlueprint_PE @NikR_PE @ChebyshevII PE @Dothracki PE @chart94 @beccabun PE @squaretaper LIT AF PE @txjennah PE


----------



## DLD PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> @DuranDuran PE went to a real bar that evening to celebrate his success. When he left the bar is lobster truck was missing. It was stolen and would be serving lobster rolls in Indy in a week.


Explaining lobster rolls to a mainlander:


----------



## DLD PE

Interesting. The mafia killed off the one person whom I would think would most likely get lynched today. 

Also,


----------



## DLD PE




----------



## NikR_PE

DuranDuran PE said:


> Interesting. The mafia killed off the one person whom I would think would most likely get lynched today.
> 
> Also,


That's what surprised me.


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

DuranDuran PE said:


> Interesting. The mafia killed off the one person whom I would think would most likely get lynched today.
> 
> Also,


agreed .... interesting


----------



## SaltySteve PE

DuranDuran PE said:


> Interesting. The mafia killed off the one person whom I would think would most likely get lynched today.
> 
> Also,


I didn't see that one coming. I would have saved you and @Dothracki PE for a couple of rounds to see if the town killed you off. Points to the Mafia being newer members.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

That is weird. Inexperienced mafia maybe?


----------



## beccabun PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> That is weird. Inexperienced mafia maybe?


hasn't everyone left in this round been mafia at least once? The odds of all mafia being inexperienced are almost impossible.


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

beccabun PE said:


> hasn't everyone left in this round been mafia at least once? The odds of all mafia being inexperienced are almost impossible.


could have been an early agreement and they didn't all come together after the announcement to swap their choice of NK....


----------



## DLD PE

All I can say is...


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> The 9 remaining players are:
> @jean15paul_PE @BlueBlueprint_PE @NikR_PE @ChebyshevII PE @Dothracki PE @chart94 @beccabun PE @squaretaper LIT AF PE @txjennah PE


HOW AM I STILL ALIVE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

@RBHeadge PE I vote for @beccabun PE for insufficient Stella pictures!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

@RBHeadge PE I continue to vote for @Dothracki PE. He sus


----------



## beccabun PE

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> @RBHeadge PE I vote for @beccabun PE for insufficient Stella pictures!


Last time you said that, I actually was mafia and you were town. You ended up getting voted out that day. Wanna press your luck again?


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> @RBHeadge PE I vote for @beccabun PE for insufficient Stella pictures!


This is terrible logic



beccabun PE said:


> Last time you said that, I actually was mafia and you were town. You ended up getting voted out that day. Wanna press your luck again?


But this sounds almost like a threat.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

beccabun PE said:


> hasn't everyone left in this round been mafia at least once? The odds of all mafia being inexperienced are almost impossible.


Yeah, that's probably true. ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## SaltySteve PE

beccabun PE said:


> Wanna press your luck again?





jean15paul_PE said:


> But this sounds almost like a threat.






@beccabun PE is giving off that Tony Soprano vibe today.


----------



## NikR_PE

beccabun PE said:


> Last time you said that, I actually was mafia and you were town. You ended up getting voted out that day. Wanna press your luck again?


Does this mean you are mafia?

@RBHeadge PE , i vote for @beccabun PE


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Current Tally
@beccabun PE 2 (square, nikr)
@Dothracki PE 1 (cheb)


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

beccabun PE said:


> Last time you said that, I actually was mafia and you were town. You ended up getting voted out that day. Wanna press your luck again?


----------



## beccabun PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> This is terrible logic
> 
> 
> But this sounds almost like a threat.


Yeah my bad, this came out really threatening hahahaha.




NikR_PE said:


> Does this mean you are mafia?
> 
> @RBHeadge PE , i vote for @beccabun PE


nope! Not maf. The only soprano I am is with my singing voice.


----------



## beccabun PE

@RBHeadge PE i vote for @txjennah PE for ghosting us this game.


----------



## DLD PE

beccabun PE said:


> @RBHeadge PE i vote for @txjennah PE for ghosting us this game.


Ghosting? I can ghost! 
Have a great weekend everyone! GO VOLS! GO DODGERS! GO TOWNIES!


----------



## beccabun PE

@NikR_PE @squaretaper LIT AF PE if you guys are town, you’re making a mistake….


----------



## Dothracki PE

Most of my reads are gone so I just have to go by voting record and the past few days, which have just been the spiderman meme every day. 

Hoping that actions speak louder than words, and the lack of action is significant. 

@RBHeadge PE I vote for @txjennah PE


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Current Tally
@beccabun PE 2 (square, nikr)
@Dothracki PE 1 (cheb)
@txjennah PE. 2 (Becca, doth)


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

@RBHeadge PE I vote for @txjennah PE


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Current Tally
@beccabun PE 2 (square, nikr)
@Dothracki PE 1 (cheb)
@txjennah PE 3 (Becca, doth, blue)


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Time!

@txjennah PE was lynched by the town. She was a normal townie.

Writeup on Monday morning.


----------



## txjennah PE

Oh whoops! I guess this is what happens when I don't log in and play.


----------



## txjennah PE

Dothracki PE said:


> Most of my reads are gone so I just have to go by voting record and the past few days, which have just been the spiderman meme every day.
> 
> Hoping that actions speak louder than words, and the lack of action is significant.
> 
> @RBHeadge PE I vote for @txjennah PE


Lol no, lack of action because I got busier than expected at work.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

@txjennah PE made a living selling soft pretzels on the corner of a major busy intersection. It didn't require much skill, the food sold itself. It wasn't great money but it was enough to make an honest living. 
@beccabun PE didn't like how @txjennah PE 's snacks were eating into her profits. @beccabun PE wondered how @txjennah PE used the bathrooms while working outside all day, and where she washed her hands afterwards. @beccabun PE called the local TV news station. The TV station revealed @txjennah PE_ unsanitary practices_ to the city. 

Afterwards all pretzel vendors were required to post a neon-green poster with sanitary guidelines to their pretzel stands.



Spoiler: Don't Look









@txjennah PE was lynched by the town, she was a regular townie.

Some fun loving criminals confused @BlueBlueprint_PE 's ice cream cookies food truck for a band van. They stole the truck, ate the ice cream, and sold the rest at pawn shop around the region. 

@BlueBlueprint_PE was nightkilled.

The remaining 7 players are:
@jean15paul_PE @NikR_PE @ChebyshevII PE @Dothracki PE @chart94 @beccabun PE @squaretaper LIT AF PE

The town will lose if they fail to eliminate a mafia tonight.


----------



## DLD PE

This round blows balls.

Not the format or storytelling, but the fact we're getting murked by the damn mafia lol.

Also.....


----------



## DLD PE




----------



## beccabun PE

Okay I know I don't look good right now, and while the end result was bad, I still think my logic was sound. Staying under the radar can be a good strategy for mafia. 

I'm definitely not going to be the first person to start pointing fingers today, but I do have some suspicions.


----------



## DLD PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Some fun loving criminals confused @BlueBlueprint_PE 's ice cream cookies food truck for a band van. They stole the truck, ate the ice cream, and sold the rest at pawn shop around the region.


----------



## SaltySteve PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> The remaining 7 players are:
> @jean15paul_PE @NikR_PE @ChebyshevII PE @Dothracki PE @chart94 @beccabun PE @squaretaper LIT AF PE
> 
> The town will lose if they fail to eliminate a mafia tonight.



That means there is 3 Mafia so ya'll have a 3 out of 7 chance to randomly guess a mafia. 

My guess is @squaretaper LIT AF PE @beccabun PE & @Dothracki PE for what it's worth.


----------



## DLD PE

My guess is....  

I'm in for next round.


----------



## txjennah PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> @txjennah PE made a living selling soft pretzels on the corner of a major busy intersection. It didn't require much skill, the food sold itself. It wasn't great money but it was enough to make an honest living.
> @beccabun PE didn't like how @txjennah PE 's snacks were eating into her profits. @beccabun PE wondered how @txjennah PE used the bathrooms while working outside all day, and where she washed her hands afterwards. @beccabun PE called the local TV news station. The TV station revealed @txjennah PE_ unsanitary practices_ to the city.
> 
> Afterwards all pretzel vendors were required to post a neon-green poster with sanitary guidelines to their pretzel stands.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Don't Look
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @txjennah PE was lynched by the town, she was a regular townie.
> 
> Some fun loving criminals confused @BlueBlueprint_PE 's ice cream cookies food truck for a band van. They stole the truck, ate the ice cream, and sold the rest at pawn shop around the region.
> 
> @BlueBlueprint_PE was nightkilled.
> 
> The remaining 7 players are:
> @jean15paul_PE @NikR_PE @ChebyshevII PE @Dothracki PE @chart94 @beccabun PE @squaretaper LIT AF PE
> 
> The town will lose if they fail to eliminate a mafia tonight.



Ohhh that is horrifying.

I let Apollo lick all my pretzels before selling them.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> @txjennah PE made a living selling soft pretzels on the corner of a major busy intersection. It didn't require much skill, the food sold itself. It wasn't great money but it was enough to make an honest living.
> @beccabun PE didn't like how @txjennah PE 's snacks were eating into her profits. @beccabun PE wondered how @txjennah PE used the bathrooms while working outside all day, and where she washed her hands afterwards. @beccabun PE called the local TV news station. The TV station revealed @txjennah PE_ unsanitary practices_ to the city.
> 
> Afterwards all pretzel vendors were required to post a neon-green poster with sanitary guidelines to their pretzel stands.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Don't Look
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @txjennah PE was lynched by the town, she was a regular townie.


----------



## NikR_PE

@RBHeadge PE i continue with my vote for @beccabun PE


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

well hell. sorry @txjennah PE 
but again the NK was likely the same person who would've been lynched by the town the following day.. i'm so confused this round!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Current Vote
@beccabun PE 1 (nikr)


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

@RBHeadge PE I maintain my vote for @Dothracki PE


----------



## Dothracki PE

This is my worst round ever, but I assure everyone left who is town that I am not mafia. I would honestly vote for myself at this point to put us out of our misery. 

I have reasoning for several people to be mafia, but I'm going to trust my fellow MEP engineer on this one. @RBHeadge PE I vote for @NikR_PE.

If I'm wrong, then I will never trust @beccabun PE again


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Current Vote
@beccabun PE 1 (nikr)
@Dothracki PE 1 (cheb)
@NikR_PE 1 (doth)


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Time!

Finale tomorrow morning.


----------



## beccabun PE

oh fudge I forgot to vote, I need push notifications for this thread


----------



## Dothracki PE

Can I change my role to mafia spy assistant? Like a Bond Girl? So it looks like I actually did something round. Seems like I made all the wrong choices. I especially feel bad for @DuranDuran PE as long as he wasn't the mafia spy.


----------



## DLD PE

Dothracki PE said:


> Can I change my role to mafia spy assistant? Like a Bond Girl? So it looks like I actually did something round. Seems like I made all the wrong choices. I especially feel bad for @DuranDuran PE as long as he wasn't the mafia spy.


Oh don't feel bad! We got unlucky on Day 1 losing the cop. Since we never nabbed a mafia it was impossible to gain any knowledge from voting patterns. 

I'm assuming since @RBHeadge PE announced the finale would be written this morning that the town didn't lynch a mafia. Therefore, I'm assuming we've lost. I'm going to guess @squaretaper LIT AF PE , @chart94 and @jean15paul_PE were the mafia. 

When was the last time (if ever) the mafia shut out the town with this many players?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

That's correct. The town didn't lynch a mafia last night. All of the players receiving votes we town. I haven't RNG to see who was lynched, but it might not matter. When I write the narrative later today I may just write out all of the remaining townies.

Mafia
@jean15paul_PE 
@squaretaper LIT AF PE 

Mafia Spy
@ChebyshevII PE 

Cop
@djl PE 

Doctor
@beccabun PE 


Behind the scenes
Day 1 
Cop investigates Becca (Doc)
Spy investigates Nikr
Mafia nightkills JK with only one vote
No doc save 

Day 2
Mafia vote is a tie between blue and duran. Coin picks duran.
Doc protects doth

Day 3
Mafia unanimously votes to nightkill blue
Doc protects doth



DuranDuran PE said:


> Oh don't feel bad! We got unlucky on Day 1 losing the cop. Since we never nabbed a mafia it was impossible to gain any knowledge from voting patterns.


It would have been tough. Even with omnipotence one couldn't divine anything from lynch voting patterns. The town _might_ have been able to figure something out based on inferential reasoning of nightkills.
When the cop investigated the doctor I figured there was going to be a high chance of a doctor lynching this round. 



DuranDuran PE said:


> When was the last time (if ever) the mafia shut out the town with this many players?


I believe it happened earlier this year. I remember it was me, @jean15paul_PE , and @MadamPirate PE on the mafia side. Very few active participants that round. 
IIRC it happened a few times before that as well.


----------



## DLD PE

Good game everyone!

@RBHeadge PE thanks for modding/writing. I'm in for next round.


----------



## beccabun PE

This was a rough round, I'm definitely in for the next one so I can redeem myself.


----------



## SaltySteve PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Mafia
> @jean15paul_PE
> @squaretaper LIT AF PE
> 
> Mafia Spy
> @ChebyshevII PE


Good game all!!! Way to go Mafia, that's a 3 game streak I think.

I'm going to sit the next round out.


----------



## JayKay PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Mafia nightkills JK with only one vote


SERIOUSLY GUYS. GOD.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Day 2
> Mafia vote is a tie between blue and duran. Coin picks duran.
> Doc protects doth


Question about this @RBHeadge PE ...
I thought it there was a tie with the mafia vote there would be no nightkill?


RBHeadge PE said:


> Mafia Spy – Tries to find the cop each night. The spy does not initially know who the mafia are, and the mafia do not know who their spy is. If the spy is investigated by the cop, the spy shows up as a “Townie.” The spy may investigate one player each day, with the investigation showing up as “Cop” or “Not the cop.” *Note: Since the spy is on the mafia team, they also get to vote during the nightkill, so it would be prudent for the "known" mafia members to all vote in agreement to prevent any ties/no nightkills. This also creates incentive for the spy to get in touch with the rest of the mafia members (publicly or privately) as soon as possible.* The spy and the mafia will be connected on the third morning (FRIDAY OCT 8).


Am I interpreting this incorrectly?


----------



## Dothracki PE

JayKay PE said:


> SERIOUSLY GUYS. GOD.


Someone had it out for you


----------



## DLD PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> Question about this @RBHeadge PE ...
> I thought it there was a tie with the mafia vote there would be no nightkill?
> 
> Am I interpreting this incorrectly?


My thoughts as well.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> Question about this @RBHeadge PE ...
> I thought it there was a tie with the mafia vote there would be no nightkill?
> 
> Am I interpreting this incorrectly?


 In Duran's rules "ultimate rules" a nightkill tie results in no nightkill. I changed that in this last version. Recall that in the mafia PM thread when describing the mafia rules I wrote:


> There is also a Mafia Spy among you, who is not part of this group. The Mafia Spy also gets one vote for the night kill, but does not know who you guys are and vice versa. The spy will try to identify the cop and gets one investigation per day. If you believe you have identified your spy, you may invite them to this group.
> 
> *Nightkill ties are determined by cointoss.*
> 
> Please note:



I missed the subtly of the statement in the main thread rules which would implies no nightkill would happen. I read it strategically and not literally. I should have deleted the "/no nightkills". That wasn't the only thing I missed deleting in the public post.


----------



## NikR_PE

Well played maf

Thanks for modding @RBHeadge PE


----------



## chart94 PE

I agree. I wish i could get notifications to my phone.. we need an APP!! LOL


----------



## DLD PE




----------



## MadamPirate PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> That's correct. The town didn't lynch a mafia last night. All of the players receiving votes we town. I haven't RNG to see who was lynched, but it might not matter. When I write the narrative later today I may just write out all of the remaining townies.
> 
> Mafia
> @jean15paul_PE
> @squaretaper LIT AF PE
> 
> Mafia Spy
> @ChebyshevII PE
> 
> Cop
> @djl PE
> 
> Doctor
> @beccabun PE
> 
> 
> Behind the scenes
> Day 1
> Cop investigates Becca (Doc)
> Spy investigates Nikr
> Mafia nightkills JK with only one vote
> No doc save
> 
> Day 2
> Mafia vote is a tie between blue and duran. Coin picks duran.
> Doc protects doth
> 
> Day 3
> Mafia unanimously votes to nightkill blue
> Doc protects doth
> 
> 
> It would have been tough. Even with omnipotence one couldn't divine anything from lynch voting patterns. The town _might_ have been able to figure something out based on inferential reasoning of nightkills.
> When the cop investigated the doctor I figured there was going to be a high chance of a doctor lynching this round.
> 
> 
> I believe it happened earlier this year. I remember it was me, @jean15paul_PE , and @MadamPirate PE on the mafia side. Very few active participants that round.
> IIRC it happened a few times before that as well.


And then we all died a lot the next several rounds because of it.


----------



## NikR_PE

chart94 said:


> we need an APP


I am using an app. Not sure where it came from


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Mafia
> @jean15paul_PE
> @squaretaper LIT AF PE


Thanks for modding @RBHeadge PE !!


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

I'm just saying


----------



## DLD PE

I vote @jean15paul_PE from now on.

I also vote @squaretaper LIT AF PE to mod next round.


----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ

Helloooo how is everyone !! Its been a hot minute!


----------



## DLD PE

FlangeheadPEAZ said:


> Helloooo how is everyone !! Its been a hot minute!


It's a hot minute in hell week! I'm guessing we'll wait until at least next week to start/recruit for another mafia round. Also, who's modding?


----------



## Dothracki PE

I could try to mod next round, maybe starting on the 27th to give PE takers a chance to recoup. Maybe we can get some last minute recruits in WTTS.

I've had a hopefully good Haloweenish theme that goes along with a slight mod to the standard game in my head for a while now. Hopefully it works out.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

I can play next week.


----------



## Dothracki PE

Mafia Round starting 10/27 modded by yours truly because I am mafia without being mafia and can't possibly be any worse as mod. Who is in?

In:
@RBHeadge PE

Unknown:
@vhab49_PE @tj_PE @MadamPirate PE @LyceeFruit PE @FlangeheadPEAZ @txjennah PE @beccabun PE @chart94 @squaretaper LIT AF PE @JayKay PE @EyehatethePEexam PE @Roarbark @DuranDuran PE @jean15paul_PE @BlueBlueprint_PE @NikR_PE @ChebyshevII PE @SaltySteve PE @djl PE @TrickShotG @CUniverse

Anyone else I missed?


----------



## DLD PE

I'm in.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

In it to win it play badly and/or disappear.


----------



## beccabun PE

in


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

In to be killed on day 2


----------



## DLD PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> In to be killed on day 2


I admire your optimism.


----------



## SaltySteve PE

Dothracki PE said:


> Mafia Round starting 10/27 modded by yours truly because I am mafia without being mafia and can't possibly be any worse as mod. Who is in?
> 
> In:
> @RBHeadge PE
> 
> Unknown:
> @vhab49_PE @tj_PE @MadamPirate PE @LyceeFruit PE @FlangeheadPEAZ @txjennah PE @beccabun PE @chart94 @squaretaper LIT AF PE @JayKay PE @EyehatethePEexam PE @Roarbark @DuranDuran PE @jean15paul_PE @BlueBlueprint_PE @NikR_PE @ChebyshevII PE @SaltySteve PE @djl PE @TrickShotG @CUniverse
> 
> Anyone else I missed?


I'm out. Feel free to use me as an NPC though.


----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ

I am in to vote out townie on the first day and then waste precious town votes the next day to get eliminated coz of sus lol.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Dothracki PE said:


> Mafia Round starting 10/27 modded by yours truly because I am mafia without being mafia and can't possibly be any worse as mod. Who is in?
> 
> In:
> @RBHeadge PE
> 
> Unknown:
> @vhab49_PE @tj_PE @MadamPirate PE @LyceeFruit PE @FlangeheadPEAZ @txjennah PE @beccabun PE @chart94 @squaretaper LIT AF PE @JayKay PE @EyehatethePEexam PE @Roarbark @DuranDuran PE @jean15paul_PE @BlueBlueprint_PE @NikR_PE @ChebyshevII PE @SaltySteve PE @djl PE @TrickShotG @CUniverse
> 
> Anyone else I missed?


Sure.


----------



## JayKay PE

Out. Traveling all next week.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

vhab49_PE said:


> Sure.


@vhab49_PE, go take a nap!!!


----------



## NikR_PE

Dothracki PE said:


> Mafia Round starting 10/27 modded by yours truly because I am mafia without being mafia and can't possibly be any worse as mod. Who is in?
> 
> In:
> @RBHeadge PE
> 
> Unknown:
> @vhab49_PE @tj_PE @MadamPirate PE @LyceeFruit PE @FlangeheadPEAZ @txjennah PE @beccabun PE @chart94 @squaretaper LIT AF PE @JayKay PE @EyehatethePEexam PE @Roarbark @DuranDuran PE @jean15paul_PE @BlueBlueprint_PE @NikR_PE @ChebyshevII PE @SaltySteve PE @djl PE @TrickShotG @CUniverse
> 
> Anyone else I missed?


In


----------



## chart94 PE

Out. In Kentucky monday/Tuesday. Thanks tho!!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

The final WttS is posted.


----------



## Dothracki PE

Mafia Round starting 10/27 modded by yours truly because I am mafia without being mafia and can't possibly be any worse as mod. Who is in?

In: @RBHeadge PE, @DuranDuran PE, @squaretaper LIT AF PE, @beccabun PE, @jean15paul_PE, @FlangeheadPEAZ, @NikR_PE, @vhab49_PE

Unknown: @tj_PE, @MadamPirate PE, @LyceeFruit PE, @txjennah PE, @EyehatethePEexam PE, @Roarbark, @BlueBlueprint_PE, @ChebyshevII PE, @djl PE, @TrickShotG, @CUniverse, @blybrook PE

NPC: SaltySteve PE, JayKay PE, chart94


----------



## steel

I'm in, no idea what's going on, but let's give this a shot!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

structurenole2015 said:


> I'm in, no idea what's going on, but let's give this a shot!


You'll fit right in!


----------



## txjennah PE

Dothracki PE said:


> Mafia Round starting 10/27 modded by yours truly because I am mafia without being mafia and can't possibly be any worse as mod. Who is in?
> 
> In: @RBHeadge PE, @DuranDuran PE, @squaretaper LIT AF PE, @beccabun PE, @jean15paul_PE, @FlangeheadPEAZ, @NikR_PE, @vhab49_PE
> 
> Unknown: @tj_PE, @MadamPirate PE, @LyceeFruit PE, @txjennah PE, @EyehatethePEexam PE, @Roarbark, @BlueBlueprint_PE, @ChebyshevII PE, @djl PE, @TrickShotG, @CUniverse, @blybrook PE
> 
> NPC: SaltySteve PE, JayKay PE, chart94


I am back in the office, I'm in!!!


----------



## DLD PE

structurenole2015 said:


> I'm in, no idea what's going on, but let's give this a shot!


I'll teach you as we go, since I'm the most honest player in this group. Just ask anyone here.


----------



## djl PE

I'm in @Dothracki PE


----------



## DLD PE

I feel some kind of deja vu going on...( @structurenole2015 I was 'MEtoEE' in a previous life).


----------



## SaltySteve PE

I get a sneaking suspicion that @RBHeadge PE might be an AI and we're all in the matrix....


----------



## steel

SaltySteve PE said:


> I get a sneaking suspicion that @RBHeadge PE might be an AI and we're all in the matrix....


You only realized this now?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Dothracki PE said:


> Mafia Round starting 10/27 modded by yours truly because I am mafia without being mafia and can't possibly be any worse as mod. Who is in?
> 
> In: @RBHeadge PE, @DuranDuran PE, @squaretaper LIT AF PE, @beccabun PE, @jean15paul_PE, @FlangeheadPEAZ, @NikR_PE, @vhab49_PE
> 
> Unknown: @tj_PE, @MadamPirate PE, @LyceeFruit PE, @txjennah PE, @EyehatethePEexam PE, @Roarbark, @BlueBlueprint_PE, @ChebyshevII PE, @djl PE, @TrickShotG, @CUniverse, @blybrook PE
> 
> NPC: SaltySteve PE, JayKay PE, chart94


In!


----------



## DLD PE

structurenole2015 said:


> You only realized this now?


No, he's always suspected @RBHeadge PE :




See what I mean? Don't listen to these other guys. Stick with someone you can trust, like me!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

RBHeadge PE said:


> The final WttS is posted.


Truly the end of an era.


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

Dothracki PE said:


> Mafia Round starting 10/27 modded by yours truly because I am mafia without being mafia and can't possibly be any worse as mod. Who is in?
> 
> In: @RBHeadge PE, @DuranDuran PE, @squaretaper LIT AF PE, @beccabun PE, @jean15paul_PE, @FlangeheadPEAZ, @NikR_PE, @vhab49_PE
> 
> Unknown: @tj_PE, @MadamPirate PE, @LyceeFruit PE, @txjennah PE, @EyehatethePEexam PE, @Roarbark, @BlueBlueprint_PE, @ChebyshevII PE, @djl PE, @TrickShotG, @CUniverse, @blybrook PE
> 
> NPC: SaltySteve PE, JayKay PE, chart94


In!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

DuranDuran PE said:


> View attachment 23759
> 
> 
> I feel some kind of deja vu going on...( @structurenole2015 I was 'MEtoEE' in a previous life).
> 
> View attachment 23760


Consistency is important in this game.
_and I like to recycle jokes_





SaltySteve PE said:


> I get a sneaking suspicion that @RBHeadge PE might be an AI and we're all in the matrix....


First part: pretty much


DuranDuran PE said:


> No, he's always suspected @RBHeadge PE :
> 
> View attachment 23763


Do you have those posts bookmarked or something?


----------



## DLD PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Do you have those posts bookmarked or something?


Well...in my mind I do. Page 295 is bookmarked in my mind, because that's when I started playing mafia. It was during my second WTTS. I remember @SaltySteve PE 's comment was during that round.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

DuranDuran PE said:


> Well...in my mind I do. Page 295 is bookmarked in my mind, because that's when I started playing mafia. It was during my second WTTS. I remember @SaltySteve PE 's comment was during that round.


nerd


----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ

I can't find the recent WTTS ...can someone please give me a link lol


----------



## RBHeadge PE

October 2021 Post Exam Wait Period - Welcome to the Suck


Welcome to the October 2021 PE post-exam wait period. This is it: the final Suck. The end of an era. After this session no PE candidate will have to wait months for their results.* Every PE exam will now be held in the CBT format and examinees will get their results the Wednesday of the...




engineerboards.com


----------



## NikR_PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> The final WttS is posted.


I guess the SE exam takes are still available if you want to host it again.


----------



## SaltySteve PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> nerd


----------



## Dothracki PE

Mafia Round starting 10/27 modded by yours truly because I am mafia without being mafia and can't possibly be any worse as mod. Who is in?

In: @RBHeadge PE, @DuranDuran PE, @squaretaper LIT AF PE, @beccabun PE, @jean15paul_PE, @FlangeheadPEAZ, @NikR_PE, @vhab49_PE, @structurenole2015, @txjennah PE, @djl PE, @ChebyshevII PE, @BlueBlueprint_PE

Unknown: @tj_PE, @MadamPirate PE, @LyceeFruit PE, @EyehatethePEexam PE, @Roarbark, @TrickShotG, @CUniverse, @blybrook PE

NPC: SaltySteve PE, JayKay PE, chart94

Welcome @structurenole2015, I'll start off the round with a very long message with the groundrules but you can scroll back in this thread to get an idea from previous rounds. Each round has been slightly different lately but still the same premise of murdering a majority of the players twice a day. You just have to decide amongst yourselves in which order I do it and hope you can eliminate the other side without being eliminated first.


----------



## DLD PE

@structurenole2015 , 1475 pages should be plenty of material to get know personalities and player habits.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

@Dothracki PE I'm going to pulse the WttS and try to get a few more new players today.

@ ALL: I'd like to continue the tradition of giving the new guy(s) a free pass on the first lynch. Everyone else okay with that?


----------



## DLD PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> @Dothracki PE I'm going to pulse the WttS and try to get a few more new players today.
> 
> @ ALL: I'd like to continue the tradition of giving the new guy(s) a free pass on the first lynch. Everyone else okay with that?


I'm good with it. I pretty much know who I'm going to vote for anyway.


----------



## blybrook PE

Unfortunately, I'm still a NPC for the foreseeable future.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Dothracki PE said:


> Mafia Round starting 10/27 modded by yours truly because I am mafia without being mafia and can't possibly be any worse as mod. Who is in?
> 
> In: @RBHeadge PE, @DuranDuran PE, @squaretaper LIT AF PE, @beccabun PE, @jean15paul_PE, @FlangeheadPEAZ, @NikR_PE, @vhab49_PE, @structurenole2015, @txjennah PE, @djl PE, @ChebyshevII PE, @BlueBlueprint_PE
> 
> Unknown: @tj_PE, @MadamPirate PE, @LyceeFruit PE, @EyehatethePEexam PE, @Roarbark, @TrickShotG, @CUniverse, @blybrook PE
> 
> NPC: SaltySteve PE, JayKay PE, chart94
> 
> Welcome @structurenole2015, I'll start off the round with a very long message with the groundrules but you can scroll back in this thread to get an idea from previous rounds. Each round has been slightly different lately but still the same premise of murdering a majority of the players twice a day. You just have to decide amongst yourselves in which order I do it and hope you can eliminate the other side without being eliminated first.


You know, I could probably actually play this round!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

MadamPirate PE said:


> You know, I could probably actually play this round!


You know if MP is playin', the murderin' be good.


----------



## Dothracki PE

*Welcome to the Supernatural Round of Mafia with 14 players.*







In this round, there are hunters aka townies and monsters aka mafia. The hunters are on a search for one of their own who has gone missing. All the while, the hunters must try to find and eliminate the monsters with extreme prejudice before they are eliminated. The game ends when either all of the Mafia is eliminated (town wins), or there are fewer townsfolk than Mafia members (Mafia wins).

*The game will start today, Wednesday October, 2021. Lynching will be allowed on the first day. Mafia can lynch the first night.*

During the day, everybody (townsfolk and Mafia) will publicly vote for a person to eliminate; I will eliminate the person with the most votes at the end of the day and reveal what their role was with some mediocre storytelling. (Please note that narrative may follow the following morning depending on the day.) During the night, the Mafia members are going to privately tell me who they would like to eliminate. I will reveal to everyone what happened the next morning. *Tie votes will result in no nightkill.*

In addition to regular townsfolk and members of the Mafia, there are the following special roles:

*Sheriff* – May investigate one player each night with no limit to number of investigations. The cop is only told whether their target is townie or mafia (no special role indicated; only alignment). If the Mafia Spy is targeted, the investigation will show up as “Townie.”
*Doctor* – May choose to save one person each night (no limit). May not choose the same person two nights in a row. Doctor saves will count for both mafia nightkills and hunter ghost nightkills (see below).
*Mafia Spy* – Tries to find the sheriff each night. The spy does not initially know who the mafia are, and the mafia do not know who their spy is. If the spy is investigated by the sheriff, the spy shows up as a “Townie.” The spy may investigate one player each day, with the investigation showing up as “Sheriff” or “Not the sheriff.” Note: Since the spy is on the mafia team, they also get to vote during the nightkill, so it would be prudent for the "known" mafia members to all vote in agreement to prevent any ties/no nightkills. This also creates incentive for the spy to figure out how to get in touch with the rest of the mafia members (publicly or privately) as soon as possible. The spy and the mafia will be connected on MONDAY NOV 1 if not sooner. Mafia members must give me a keyword given to the mafia spy in order to join the mafia PM* (*New*)*.
*Hunter Ghost (*New Role*)* - The deceased hunters will automatically turn to ghosts (as they have unfinished business) and have a 25% chance to generate enough spiritual energy to make a nightkill of their own by majority vote. I will establish a separate PM group with the hunter ghosts and this will be where they will also be privately voting. *Tie votes will result in no nightkill.*
The normal Mafia members know who each other are, but no one knows anyone else’s role except me. I will send more specific instructions to the members of the Mafia, the Doctor, and the Sheriff. If you do not receive a PM from me within a few minutes, then you are a regular townsfolk/townie. If you're actually reading this wall of text, add a random or relevant gif to your next post and I'll like it.

To vote on a person to eliminate, mention me @Dothracki PE and tell me specifically that 1) you are voting and 2) the username of the person you are voting to eliminate.

Example: @Dothracki PE I vote for @DuranDuran PE because they're a dirty liar and therefore mafia.

Please submit your votes in this thread by *9:01 PM EST/8:01 PM Central/7:01 PM Mountain/6:01 PM Pacific Time*.

A couple of rules:

1) You may use this thread to vote and post about the game.
2) Anyone who is an active participant in the game can use this thread to speculate, discuss, accuse, or otherwise participate in the game; just please make sure to follow regular EB forum guidelines.
3) Your vote only counts if you are playing and not yet eliminated.
4) If there is a tie for most votes, I will pick one of the voted users at random using magical dice in a best of 5 round.
5) PLEASE NOTE THAT EVERYONE IS REQUIRED TO VOTE STARTING THURSDAY. NOT VOTING WILL RESULT IN YOUR VOTE BEING CAST FOR YOURSELF. MISSING TWO VOTES IN A ROW WILL RESULT IN YOUR UNTIMELY DEATH.
6) Standard EB-mafia game rules apply which means PMing is allowed!!
7) All votes via PM will not count unless they are specifically for Mafia/Doc/Cop actions.
8) Votes submitted after the deadline will count towards the following day.
9) You are not allowed to reveal your role, privately or publicly, after you have been eliminated. You may not post screengrabs of private messages in this thread.
10) All players who have been eliminated may not contribute to gameplay publicly except in the private threads they may be a part of. *(*New Rule*)*
11) Please keep all trash talk in the thread and don’t take things too seriously!
12) In the event the game extends to the weekend, the game will be in extended night phase starting Friday night and resuming the Monday morning.

For reference, the list of players in this round is: @RBHeadge PE, @DuranDuran PE, @squaretaper LIT AF PE, @beccabun PE, @jean15paul_PE, @FlangeheadPEAZ, @NikR_PE, @vhab49_PE, @structurenole2015, @txjennah PE, @djl PE, @ChebyshevII PE, @BlueBlueprint_PE, and @MadamPirate PE

*cue theme song*


----------



## DLD PE




----------



## DLD PE

Are they ghost hunters, or hunter ghosts?


----------



## Dothracki PE

DuranDuran PE said:


> View attachment 23788
> 
> Are they ghost hunters, or hunter ghosts?



Maybe I should make it ghost hunters, but there might be some copyright infringement there... that's a different show.


----------



## Dothracki PE

Also as a welcome gift, @structurenole2015 is not eligible for lynching on the first day. We want them to experience at least a full day.


----------



## steel

Dothracki PE said:


> Maybe I should make it ghost hunters, but there might be some copyright infringement there... that's a different show.


I like Hunter Ghost cause they're the ghost form of a hunter, not a hunter form of a ghost. Or are they?


----------



## DLD PE

structurenole2015 said:


> I like Hunter Ghost cause they're the ghost form of a hunter, not a hunter form of a ghost. Or are they?


It's a throwback to the pirate-ghost/ghost-pirate debate several rounds back (Pirates of the Caribbean theme round).


----------



## SaltySteve PE

...I love super natural. I'm sad that I missed out on this round.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Dothracki PE said:


> 10) All players who have been eliminated may not contribute to gameplay publicly except in the privtate threads they may be a part of. *(*New Rule*)*


Oh... interesting
also <insert random gif>


----------



## Dothracki PE

SaltySteve PE said:


> ...I love super natural. I'm sad that I missed out on this round.


If it works out, maybe I can do a part two. There are fifteen seasons I can borrow plots and monsters from.


----------



## beccabun PE

Did roles go out? Am I actually a regular townie this time?!


----------



## DLD PE

@beccabun PE are you a regular townie?


----------



## beccabun PE

DuranDuran PE said:


> @beccabun PE are you a regular townie?


until i get offed and join the hunter ghosts. ghost hunters? Ghosts Who Hunt? Hunters who were previously alive? We'll keep workshopping the name


----------



## steel

So, if I understand this correctly: publicly in this forum, everyone will announce the name of someone they want to eliminate....and then the mafia members will privately discuss who THEY want to eliminate.

So basically, up to two people will be eliminated each night?


----------



## Dothracki PE

structurenole2015 said:


> So, if I understand this correctly: publicly in this forum, everyone will announce the name of someone they want to eliminate....and then the mafia members will privately discuss who THEY want to eliminate.
> 
> So basically, up to two people will be eliminated each night?


That is correct. Everyone will vote in this thread to eliminate someone by majority vote during the day. That person gets eliminated at 9:01 PM ET that day. Anytime before 7:00 AM ET the next day, the mafia will vote privately to use their mafia skills to kill off a townie while the town sleeps. That person will be announced somewhere around 7:30 AM and will be eliminated at that point. Concurrently, the new day starts. So there is a day phase and a night phase of the game.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

YAS I"M A TOWNIE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Ok really this time: NOT MAF, jeebus.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Watch, I get lynched on Day 1.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

TRIPLE


----------



## Dothracki PE

Vote count:

0


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

TOWNIE TEAM!!


----------



## DLD PE

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> Watch, I get lynched on Day 1.


Well you COULD change your profile name, claim newb status and get a free pass on Day 1 like @structurenole2015 .


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

@Dothracki PE I vote for @MadamPirate PE for insufficient Obie n Millie n Khonsu pics.


----------



## steel

Even though I have a free pass NOT to be lynched today, do I still get a vote for the one who DOES?


----------



## Dothracki PE

Vote Count:

@MadamPirate PE - 1 (Square)


----------



## Dothracki PE

structurenole2015 said:


> Even though I have a free pass NOT to be lynched today, do I still get a vote for the one who DOES?


Yes you get a vote


----------



## Dothracki PE

TRIPLE!!!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

@squaretaper LIT AF PE acting all suspish as usual...


----------



## steel

Dothracki PE said:


> Yes you get a vote


Then in that case:
@Dothracki PE I vote for @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## Dothracki PE

Vote Count:

@MadamPirate PE - 1 (square)
@ChebyshevII PE - 1 (nole)


----------



## NikR_PE

To all announcing that they didn't get a message....


----------



## SaltySteve PE

structurenole2015 said:


> Then in that case:
> @Dothracki PE I vote for @squaretaper LIT AF PE


Coming out hot, guns ablazing!!!! Get 'em @structurenole2015!!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Dothracki PE said:


> Vote Count:
> 
> @MadamPirate PE - 1 (square)
> @ChebyshevII PE - 1 (nole)


Um... what? @Dothracki PE I vote @Dothracki PE for confusing me for @squaretaper LIT AF PE !


----------



## djl PE

I've never seen supernatural, but I doubt that affects positively or negatively how terrible I am at this game. Wrong decisions here I come!
Townie here. Go braves!!! Any astros fans in here? If so, that's who I vote for.


----------



## Dothracki PE

Vote Count:

@MadamPirate PE - 1 (square)
@squaretaper LIT AF PE - 1 (nole)


----------



## DLD PE

structurenole2015 said:


> Then in that case:
> @Dothracki PE I vote for @squaretaper LIT AF PE


@structurenole2015 I was going to post a newbie guide for you, but I need to adjust it first:


----------



## Dothracki PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Um... what? @Dothracki PE I vote @Dothracki PE for confusing me for @squaretaper LIT AF PE !


Sorry that's like the third time this week my eyes or ears have caused a freudian slip in writing


----------



## DLD PE

djl PE said:


> I've never seen supernatural, but I doubt that affects positively or negatively how terrible I am at this game. Wrong decisions here I come!
> Townie here. Go braves!!! Any astros fans in here? If so, that's who I vote for.


GO BRAVES!


----------



## NikR_PE

Dothracki PE said:


> Sorry that's like the third time this week my senses have caused a freudian slip in writing


Sus


----------



## MadamPirate PE

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> @Dothracki PE I vote for @MadamPirate PE for insufficient Obie n Millie n Khonsu pics.


Fine, @Dothracki PE I vote for @squaretaper LIT AF PE because he's mean to his doggos!


----------



## NikR_PE

DuranDuran PE said:


> @structurenole2015 I was going to post a newbie guide for you, but I need to adjust it first:
> 
> View attachment 23802


Also, anyone who posts this guide is mafia.


----------



## DLD PE

NikR_PE said:


> Also, anyone who posts this guide is mafia.


Anyone who posts that anyone who posts the guide is mafia is mafia.


----------



## DLD PE




----------



## steel

DuranDuran PE said:


> Anyone who posts that anyone who posts the guide is mafia is mafia.


Ha! a DOUBLE NEGATIVE makes a POSITIVE!
Not sure how that comes into play here but it obviously means @DuranDuran PE is either also mafia, or that NOBODY is mafia.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> Watch, I get lynched on Day 1.


It is only right.


----------



## Dothracki PE

Vote Count:

@MadamPirate PE - 1 (square)
@squaretaper LIT AF PE - 2 (nole, MP)


----------



## Dothracki PE

structurenole2015 said:


> Ha! a DOUBLE NEGATIVE makes a POSITIVE!
> Not sure how that comes into play here but it obviously means @DuranDuran PE is either also mafia, or that NOBODY is mafia.


Everyone is both mafia AND town until they are revealed in either way or you have a role that reveals someone's identity earlier.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Dothracki PE said:


> Everyone is both mafia AND town until they are revealed in either way or you have a role that reveals someone's identity earlier.


Schrodinger is sus


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

structurenole2015 said:


> Then in that case:
> @Dothracki PE I vote for @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> @squaretaper LIT AF PE acting all suspish as usual...


*whistles nonchalantly*


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Dothracki PE said:


> Vote Count:
> 
> @MadamPirate PE - 1 (square)
> @squaretaper LIT AF PE - 2 (nole, MP)


*digs own grave* SAVE ME DOC!!!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Schrodinger is sus


He just likes to have it both ways.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

RBHeadge PE said:


> He just likes to have it both ways.


Are you suggesting that Schrodinger's theories boil down to mere preference? That doesn't sound very scientific.


----------



## DLD PE

So far we're getting (current reads):

Likely town: Everyone except @squaretaper LIT AF PE 
Likely mafia: Everyone except @squaretaper LIT AF PE 
Likely suspicious: @Schrodinger
Nonchalant: @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## Dothracki PE

My story is going on for quite a while so I'm going to break it up.

*Prologue*

Our story begins at the annual EB Halloween party at @tj_PE's house. Everyone there was in costume, there was plenty of festive foods, music, puppies, and a rousing game of mafia going on. Everyone is used to hiding behind the internet, but in real life the game changes people. After several rounds, once again the mafia won and @JayKay PE and @Roarbark enjoyed fooling the town, celebrating at their craftiness. Just then @SaltySteve PE showed up at the front door and was not in costume. He was wearing a flannel shirt and leather jacket.

"What are you doing here, I thought you couldn't make it?", asked @tj_PE. "@blybrook PE has been on a hunting trip and he hasn't been back in a couple of days", @SaltySteve PE explained looking cool as a cucumber. "I don't know where exactly, but I have his journal and found several leads in a few states nearby. The only way to find him is to check them out and finish what he started." "Can't we just call the police or something? It sounds dangerous!" Exclaimed @vhab49_PE, realizing that @blybrook PE and @SaltySteve PE were not normal hunters. "The police will just think your crazy. Not many people know that monsters exist, thanks to people like us. I'll need everyone's help. The more resources we have, the better chances we have at finding them.", said @SaltySteve PE. Everyone didn't really have a choice knowing their friend was out there and could have been captured by who knows what or worse.

So the gang quickly got into carpoools and started the trip to check out the first lead. @SaltySteve PE lead the group in his 1967 Chevy Impala. "The first lead is not too far from here, at an old plantation in Georgia. The entry says the people living there have been seeing strange things and hearing weird noises. One person even claims to have been pushed down the stairs." @SaltySteve PE explained on the radio they had to communicate with the groups. The caravan drove off into the night while @SaltySteve PE was blasting a cassette tape from Journey.


----------



## DLD PE

Love the vehicle of choice:


----------



## djl PE

No astros fans giving themselves up so I'm going with the next best thing - a dodgers fan 
@Dothracki PE i vote for @DuranDuran PE but go titans tho!!!!


----------



## DLD PE

I don't like to cast a retaliatory vote without good reason, therefore....



@Dothracki PE I randomly vote for @djl PE


----------



## Dothracki PE

DuranDuran PE said:


> Love the vehicle of choice:
> 
> View attachment 23814


The writers definitely had style.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Dothracki PE said:


> My story is going on for quite a while so I'm going to break it up.
> 
> *Prologue*
> 
> Our story begins at the annual EB Halloween party at @tj_PE's house. Everyone there was in costume, there was plenty of festive foods, music, puppies, and a rousing game of mafia going on. Everyone is used to hiding behind the internet, but in real life the game changes people. After several rounds, once again the mafia won and @lyceefruit and @Roarbark enjoyed fooling the town, celebrating at their craftiness. Just then @SaltySteve PE showed up at the front door and was not in costume. He was wearing a flannel shirt and leather jacket.
> 
> "What are you doing here, I thought you couldn't make it?", asked @tj_PE. "@blybrook PE has been on a hunting trip and he hasn't been back in a couple of days", @SaltySteve PE explained looking cool as a cucumber. "I don't know where exactly, but I have his journal and found several leads in a few states nearby. The only way to find him is to check them out and finish what he started." "Can't we just call the police or something? It sounds dangerous!" Exclaimed @vhab49_PE, realizing that @blybrook PE and @SaltySteve PE were not normal hunters. "The police will just think your crazy. Not many people know that monsters exist, thanks to people like us. I'll need everyone's help. The more resources we have, the better chances we have at finding them.", said @SaltySteve PE. Everyone didn't really have a choice knowing their friend was out there and could have been captured by who knows what or worse.
> 
> So the gang quickly got into carpoools and started the trip to check out the first lead. @SaltySteve PE lead the group in his 1967 Chevy Impala. "The first lead is not too far from here, at an old plantation in Georgia. The entry says the people living there have been seeing strange things and hearing weird noises. One person even claims to have been pushed down the stairs." @SaltySteve PE explained on the radio they had to communicate with the groups. The caravan drove off into the night while @SaltySteve PE was blasting a cassette tape from Journey.


@SaltySteve PE is Dean!

Who is going to be Cas? #bromance


----------



## Dothracki PE

Vote Count:

@MadamPirate PE - 1 (square)
@squaretaper LIT AF PE - 2 (nole, MP)
@djl PE - 1 (Duran) 
@DuranDuran PE - 1 (djl)


----------



## Dothracki PE

MadamPirate PE said:


> @SaltySteve PE is Dean!
> 
> Who is going to be Cas? #bromance


No deastiel in my story lol


----------



## Dothracki PE

Time!


----------



## Dothracki PE

@squaretaper LIT AF PE was lynched by the town


Spoiler: Role reveal



@squaretaper LIT AF PE was a normal hunter



Write up to follow.


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

Dothracki PE said:


> @squaretaper LIT AF PE was lynched by the town
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Role reveal
> 
> 
> 
> @squaretaper LIT AF PE was a normal hunter
> 
> 
> 
> Write up to follow.


oh square! sorry you got deaded.... guess we need a puppy pic from you now! If I post any (and I have lots), people will think I'm maf.. which i'm not.

at least it's not as bad as the last round where we lynched our cop the first day, but we need some monster kills!


----------



## Dothracki PE

*Day 1 Narrative*

Finally they arrived at the plantation. "Everyone lay low for now, @tj_PE and I will head in to check out the place." "How will you get in?" asked @vhab49_PE knowing that they can't just break in. "That's easy, we will just pose as exterminators coming to do a cleaning. I was able to access records on the place and found a contract with a local exterminator.", explained @SaltySteve PE. "That sounds illegal!" said @vhab49_PE. @SaltySteve PE retorted, "It's public records since it is a state propoerty. Besides, do you want to find @blybrook PE or not?"

After the group all found a hotel, they all got a bite to eat at the diner. "It's on me", said @SaltySteve PE producing a credit card with the name "Dean Winchester". "I cannot belive you," said @vhab49_PE in a hushed tone after they noticed the name on the credit card, "that's fraud." @SaltySteve PE brushed her off knowing this is the life of a hunter. The job doesn't pay well but it always rewarded him in knowing that he could saving people.

After the diner, @SaltySteve PE and @tj_PE donned their exterminator gear and went to the plantation using a rented van as part of their cover. They walked up to the office in the back and knocked on the door. An older woman screamed as she seemed startled by the noise. She went to the door and saw Steve and @tj_PE dressed in coveralls and buckets with equipment. "Sorry to startle you ma'am", said Steve, "We are here to do a routine pesticide spray in the house." "That's okay I just was not expecting any visitors today. We've been closed for the past couple of days, there was an incident with a visitor, you see so we had to close while it was investigated. But I suppose that we could use some spraying, especially since there is nobody else here.", the old woman said. She was obviously on edge about the mysterious circumstances that were reported to @blybrook PE. "Great, this won't take much time. We will just go in with our tools and be right out in a jiffy.", Salty said as the woman led them inside. She let them in and returned to the office to go back to her computer.

@SaltySteve PE and @tj_PE went around spraying the walls and ceilings. Just then they felt a chill in the air. @SaltySteve PE took out his EMF meter and it started whirring and blinking red lights. "Definitely a ghost", said Salty as he has seen many in his time hunting. "The only way to get rid of them is to find out what is keeping them here and burn it. Sometimes it can be their body that was not properly buried or sometimes they can be attached to an object.", @SaltySteve PE continued. "But how do we find out what that is?", asked @tj_PE. @SaltySteve PE answered, "we have to come back at night and find out more about this ghost. Perhaps there are also old records that will show any deaths on the properties." They finish up their exterminator duties and regroup with the team.

They head to the library to try and find out any information on the house. "So get this", said @structurenole2015 while reading old newspapers, "a man was murdered by a robber who broke into his house in 1897. The man was out farming behind the house when he heard a noise. He went to go investigate and came upon a robber who shot him with a gun at the base of the stairs. The address listed on the house is the same as the plantation." "Alright, so we should split up and double our efforts.", said @SaltySteve PE, "tonight I will need some of you to go find the homeowner's grave and burn his body. The rest will come with me and we can make sure that there are no attached objects left in the house."

Later that night @SaltySteve PE lead his half of the group into the house. Earlier that day, he left a window open just a hair so that he would be able to re-enter through the window. The house was dark and creepy looking at night. "Remember don't turn on any lights, just keep your flashlights on and avoid shining at any windows. We don't want to call any attention to ourselves. If the spirit shows up, only two things that will protect you. Iron and salt. Keep these iron rods at the ready. If necessary, I have salt and we can make a salt circle around us to protect us.", explained @SaltySteve PE. The team headed upstairs and started to get a chilling feeling as the room got colder. Suddenly the spirit appeared and charged at JP who swung his steel rod at it and it vanished. But not for long as it came up behind the group already up the stairs and managed to push @squaretaper LIT AF PE over the railing who plummeted to the ground below headfirst. "No!!!" shouted Steve as he swung his iron bar at the ghost who once again vanished, this time it was gone.

@squaretaper LIT AF PE was lynched by the town, they were a hunter, now the first member of the hunter ghosts.


----------



## Dothracki PE

My bus had to save another bus so I'm running late. I'll post the narrative later. 

@DuranDuran PE was nightkilled by the monsters

There was no haunting from the hunter ghosts.


----------



## Dothracki PE

*Night 1*

@SaltySteve PE began to realize this ghost was stronger than he thought and would need a miracle from the other team to prevent any further incidents. "Get into that room!", he shouted as he produced two cans of salt from his bag. "Everyone huddle together, @beccabun PE and I need to make a circle around us with the salt. Make sure you leave no gaps!" As they did so the ghost reapeared at the steps and started floating towards them. As they completed the circle and all stepped in the ghost was unable to reach them as if there was an invisible wall between them and the ghost. The ghost appeared frustrated and started to throw objects around the room.

Meanwhile in the nearby cemetery, the other half of the group was digging out the coffin they confirmed was the man in the paper. "How far down do we have to dig?", asked @DuranDuran PE, "We've been digging for about an hour now." Just then they heard a thunk with one of the shuttles and finally reached the coffin. It was sealed shut with nails. "Quick, get the crowbar", said @NikR_PE as ran in with the crowbar to try to lift the wooden coffin lid. "It won't budge!" they said as @FlangeheadPEAZ and @djl PE jumped in to to help pry it open with the shovels. Finally there was a loud creak and the top flew open. @tj_PE brought out the gasoline and salt as she was instructed and started to pour it over the body. "Light it up!" she told to @DuranDuran PE who pulled out the zippo lighter, ingighted it, and tossed it into the coffin. The body immediately ent up in flames.

The ghost was still frustrated trying to break the salt circle and was now throwing objects at the group. However there was not much that could be harmful as they were in a room decorated as a library. As the ghost kept targeting the circle, he suddenly burst into flames screaming in agony. Suddenly everything stopped and the chill in the house was gone. "Looks like we stopped him", said @SaltySteve PE as he exited the circle to survey the damage.

The group in the cemetery stood around and watched the blaze that now engulfed the coffin as well as the body as if to pay respects to the unfortunate homeowner. Suddenly an invisible force grabbed @DuranDuran PE lifted him up into the air and slammed him down into the blazing coffin and he too went up in flames. Panicked, everyone ran back to the car and left the cemetary in the rear view mirror.

The team regrouped at the hotel, telling their stories of what happened. "We lost two good men today," said @SaltySteve PE, "and all for nothing!" he shouted as he kicked the dresser in the hotel room in anger. "We didn't find any sign of @blybrook PE, but we can't change the past. We need to move on and keep searching, @squaretaper LIT AF PE and @DuranDuran PE would have wanted us to. The next entry in the journal said there was a group of teenagers who disappeared at an abanonded house. Sounds like it could be another ghost, but we need to stay on our toes. Sounds to me like @DuranDuran PE was killed by a demon."

@DuranDuran PE was nightkilled by the monsters

There was no haunting from the hunter ghosts.


----------



## DLD PE

Damn looks like I didn't even have an iron bar with me. Maybe if I had a golf club...

Side note: I actually played as a ghost last week when the Halloween event returned to Warzone. Maybe it was a premonition?




Also....  

Good luck townies!


----------



## Dothracki PE




----------



## beccabun PE

Well, at least we still have the cop and the doctor around after the first night, which is more than we could say for the last few rounds.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

@Dothracki PE , I vote for @jean15paul_PE .
I may change my mind. But since I thought I voted yesterday and apparently never sent the message, I figured I would get it out of the way early today.


----------



## Dothracki PE

Vote Count:

@jean15paul_PE - 1 (vhab)


----------



## steel

vhab49_PE said:


> @Dothracki PE , I vote for @jean15paul_PE .
> I may change my mind. But since I thought I voted yesterday and apparently never sent the message, I figured I would get it out of the way early today.


tsk tsk. Your lack of keyboard focus is disturbing!


----------



## NikR_PE

beccabun PE said:


> Well, at least we still have the cop and the doctor around after the first night, which is more than we could say for the last few rounds.


Are nightkill roles revealed this round?


----------



## Dothracki PE

NikR_PE said:


> Are nightkill roles revealed this round?


They are not revealed this round. I started my modifications based on the typical game we were playing a few months back.


----------



## DLD PE

I know what my role was! It was...



Spoiler



BOO!


----------



## steel

@Dothracki PE I vote for @NikR_PE


----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ

DuranDuran PE said:


> Damn looks like I didn't even have an iron bar with me. Maybe if I had a golf club...
> 
> Side note: I actually played as a ghost last week when the Halloween event returned to Warzone. Maybe it was a premonition?
> 
> View attachment 23825
> 
> 
> Also....
> 
> Good luck townies!


Always carry some salt..... lol seasoning is a must


----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ

Well I forgot all about the game lol  which I guess helped me to not to cast stupid first day votes this time.... but hey I am here now lol and I love Dean 

@Dothracki PE I vote for @MadamPirate PE for voting Square no other reason....


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Rude! @Dothracki PE I vote for @FlangeheadPEAZ in retaliation!


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

vhab49_PE said:


> @Dothracki PE , I vote for @jean15paul_PE .
> I may change my mind. But since I thought I voted yesterday and apparently never sent the message, I figured I would get it out of the way early today.


But @vhab49_PE why?  
I'm a townie.


----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ

MadamPirate PE said:


> Rude! @Dothracki PE I vote for @FlangeheadPEAZ in retaliation!


hmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Dothracki PE said:


> Vote Count:
> 
> @jean15paul_PE - 1 (vhab)


.... 
trying to decide if I vote in retaliation. I'll wait and see if anything useful develops today. Also sad


----------



## RBHeadge PE

My reads:
townie+++
townie++
townie+
townie/ MP, nole, djl
neutral everyone else
mafia/
mafia+
mafia++
mafia+++


----------



## djl PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> My reads:
> townie+++
> townie++
> townie+
> townie/ MP, nole, djl
> neutral everyone else
> mafia/
> mafia+
> mafia++
> mafia+++


wow. so many levels!


----------



## djl PE

I don't trust newbs. @Dothracki PE I vote for @structurenole15 because I can today


----------



## djl PE

Triple!


----------



## steel

djl PE said:


> I don't trust newbs. @Dothracki PE I vote for @structurenole15 because I can today


What did I do to you?!?!


----------



## steel

I'm just a lonely innkeeper in town trying to make an honest living!


----------



## djl PE

structurenole15 said:


> I'm just a lonely innkeeper in town trying to make an honest living!


Honest?? You call THESE nightly rates honest?? You're gonna get what's coming to you, mobster monster


----------



## RBHeadge PE

djl PE said:


> wow. so many levels!


I think probabilistically.

The top levels are 100% certainty. It's a gradient down from there.


----------



## steel

djl PE said:


> Honest?? You call THESE nightly rates honest?? You're gonna get what's coming to you, mobster monster


I'll give you a 75% discount for life!


----------



## beccabun PE

And the randomizer chooses....


@Dothracki PE I vote for @FlangeheadPEAZ until I get better evidence


----------



## SaltySteve PE

Dothracki PE said:


> My story is going on for quite a while so I'm going to break it up.
> 
> *Prologue*
> 
> Our story begins at the annual EB Halloween party at @tj_PE's house. Everyone there was in costume, there was plenty of festive foods, music, puppies, and a rousing game of mafia going on. Everyone is used to hiding behind the internet, but in real life the game changes people. After several rounds, once again the mafia won and @JayKay PE and @Roarbark enjoyed fooling the town, celebrating at their craftiness. Just then @SaltySteve PE showed up at the front door and was not in costume. He was wearing a flannel shirt and leather jacket.
> 
> "What are you doing here, I thought you couldn't make it?", asked @tj_PE. "@blybrook PE has been on a hunting trip and he hasn't been back in a couple of days", @SaltySteve PE explained looking cool as a cucumber. "I don't know where exactly, but I have his journal and found several leads in a few states nearby. The only way to find him is to check them out and finish what he started." "Can't we just call the police or something? It sounds dangerous!" Exclaimed @vhab49_PE, realizing that @blybrook PE and @SaltySteve PE were not normal hunters. "The police will just think your crazy. Not many people know that monsters exist, thanks to people like us. I'll need everyone's help. The more resources we have, the better chances we have at finding them.", said @SaltySteve PE. Everyone didn't really have a choice knowing their friend was out there and could have been captured by who knows what or worse.
> 
> So the gang quickly got into carpoools and started the trip to check out the first lead. @SaltySteve PE lead the group in his 1967 Chevy Impala. "The first lead is not too far from here, at an old plantation in Georgia. The entry says the people living there have been seeing strange things and hearing weird noises. One person even claims to have been pushed down the stairs." @SaltySteve PE explained on the radio they had to communicate with the groups. The caravan drove off into the night while @SaltySteve PE was blasting a cassette tape from Journey.



This is the greatest thing ever!!!!!!


----------



## Dothracki PE

Vote Count:

@jean15paul_PE - 1 (vhab)
@NikR_PE - 1 (nole)
@MadamPirate PE - 1 (flange)
@FlangeheadPEAZ - 2 (MP, becca)
@structurenole15 -1 (djl)


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I have to vote since I didn't yesterday. @Dothracki PE I vote... @FlangeheadPEAZ. They claim "Oh crap, I forgot about the game" (which is sus in and of itself), when in fact that very statement means they just lost the game. (and so did all of you)


----------



## Dothracki PE

I LOST THE GAME!!!

Vote Count:

@jean15paul_PE - 1 (vhab)
@NikR_PE - 1 (nole)
@MadamPirate PE - 1 (flange)
@FlangeheadPEAZ - 3 (MP, becca, Cheb)
@structurenole15 -1 (djl)


----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ

RBHeadge PE said:


> My reads:
> townie+++
> townie++
> townie+
> townie/ MP, nole, djl
> neutral everyone else
> mafia/
> mafia+
> mafia++
> mafia+++


How you so convinced MP is townie....hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ

beccabun PE said:


> And the randomizer chooses....
> View attachment 23832
> 
> @Dothracki PE I vote for @FlangeheadPEAZ until I get better evidence


come on you just don't like me from the first game itself hahahah .... No I am a townie.... I promise believeeee me


----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ

ChebyshevII PE said:


> I have to vote since I didn't yesterday. @Dothracki PE I vote... @FlangeheadPEAZ. They claim "Oh crap, I forgot about the game" (which is sus in and of itself), when in fact that very statement means they just lost the game. (and so did all of you)


@Dothracki PE I change my vote to @ChebyshevII PE .... I was voting for MP just because their first vote was against Square on the first day...but if RBH strongly believe they are a townie I will trust them... Also, I am a townie... *If I get voted out you all know then who all voted for me*.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> But @vhab49_PE why?
> I'm a townie.


Are you?


----------



## DLD PE

SaltySteve PE said:


> This is the greatest thing ever!!!!!!


Of course. There's always a party at @tj_PE 's!


----------



## Dothracki PE

Vote Count:

@jean15paul_PE - 1 (vhab)
@NikR_PE - 1 (nole)
@ChebyshevII PE - 1 (flange)
@FlangeheadPEAZ - 3 (MP, becca, Cheb)
@structurenole15 -1 (djl)


----------



## MadamPirate PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> I have to vote since I didn't yesterday. @Dothracki PE I vote... @FlangeheadPEAZ. They claim "Oh crap, I forgot about the game" (which is sus in and of itself), when in fact that very statement means they just lost the game. (and so did all of you)


DAMMIT CHEBY.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

@Dothracki PE I retract my vote for @FlangeheadPEAZ and vote for @beccabun PE instead. Because she's always maf.


----------



## steel

MadamPirate PE said:


> @Dothracki PE I retract my vote for @FlangeheadPEAZ and vote for @beccabun PE instead. Because she's always maf.


Can't let him off the hook that easily!

@Dothracki PE I retract my vote for @NikR_PE and apply it to @FlangeheadPEAZ 

WE CAN'T GET WEAK NOW! TOWNIES UNITE!!!


----------



## NikR_PE

@Dothracki PE i vote for @beccabun PE based on a gut feeling.


----------



## User1

puppies for tax. they like to party.


----------



## User1

ps @all - u maf?


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

I don't know who to trust!!!


----------



## Dothracki PE

Vote Count:

@jean15paul_PE - 1 (vhab)
@ChebyshevII PE - 1 (flange)
@FlangeheadPEAZ - 3 (becca, Cheb, nole)
@structurenole15 -1 (djl)
@beccabun PE - 2 (MP, Nik)


----------



## steel

vhab49_PE said:


> I don't know who to trust!!!


Trust me at your own peril. I'm a newb so this could all go south fast. But once a townie always a townie, and we are only as strong as our numbers!


----------



## beccabun PE

MadamPirate PE said:


> @Dothracki PE I retract my vote for @FlangeheadPEAZ and vote for @beccabun PE instead. Because she's always maf.


See, once you all figured out that I was *always* maf, that's when I stopped *always* being maf.


----------



## DLD PE

tj_PE said:


> ps @all - u maf?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

FlangeheadPEAZ said:


> How you so convinced MP is townie....hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


I have my reasons. And I would hardly call my categorization as being convinced. Right now its all just inductive reasoning.



MadamPirate PE said:


> Because she's always maf a special character.


fify


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Dothracki PE said:


> Vote Count:
> 
> @jean15paul_PE - 1 (vhab)
> @ChebyshevII PE - 1 (flange)
> @FlangeheadPEAZ - 3 (becca, Cheb, nole)
> @structurenole15 -1 (djl)
> @beccabun PE - 2 (MP, Nik)


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

I was leaning toward voting for @djl PE but since @RBHeadge PE gave them a townie lean, I don't have anything to go on. I guess I'll cast the (hopefully inconsequential) retaliatory vote

@Dothracki PE I vote for @vhab49_PE


----------



## Dothracki PE

I am going to go crazy catching up my excel with today... hopefully my running tally is correct.

Vote Count:

@jean15paul_PE - 1 (vhab)
@ChebyshevII PE - 1 (flange)
@FlangeheadPEAZ - 3 (becca, Cheb, nole)
@structurenole15 -1 (djl)
@beccabun PE - 2 (MP, Nik) 
@vhab49_PE - 1 (JP)


----------



## User1

vhab49_PE said:


> I don't know who to trust!!!


me. always.


----------



## NikR_PE

Is @tj_PE playing this round?


----------



## txjennah PE

I almost voted for @squaretaper LIT AF PE yesterday but didn't because I wanted to be nice. 

I also have a gut feeling about @beccabun PE , so @Dothracki PE , that is my vote.


----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ

structurenole15 said:


> Can't let him off the hook that easily!
> 
> @Dothracki PE I retract my vote for @NikR_PE and apply it to @FlangeheadPEAZ
> 
> WE CAN'T GET WEAK NOW! TOWNIES UNITE!!!


*her lol


----------



## DLD PE

NikR_PE said:


> Is @tj_PE playing this round?


Yes, but as a hunter ghost, not a ghost hunter.


----------



## DLD PE

txjennah PE said:


> I almost voted for @squaretaper LIT AF PE yesterday but didn't because I wanted to be nice.
> 
> I also have a gut feeling about @beccabun PE , so @Dothracki PE , that is my vote.


I have an intestinal feeling about @JayKay PE


----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ

structurenole15 said:


> Can't let him off the hook that easily!
> 
> @Dothracki PE I retract my vote for @NikR_PE and apply it to @FlangeheadPEAZ
> 
> WE CAN'T GET WEAK NOW! TOWNIES UNITE!!!


Well yeah townies unite for kicking out a townie???


----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ

tj_PE said:


> ps @all - u maf?


No  but I still somehow have been this sus maf from many games now lol I take that as a compliment


----------



## Dothracki PE

Vote Count:

@jean15paul_PE - 1 (vhab)
@ChebyshevII PE - 1 (flange)
@FlangeheadPEAZ - 3 (becca, Cheb, nole)
@structurenole15 -1 (djl)
@beccabun PE - 3 (MP, Nik, TXJ) 
@vhab49_PE - 1 (JP)


----------



## Dothracki PE

NikR_PE said:


> Is @tj_PE playing this round?





DuranDuran PE said:


> Yes, but as a hunter ghost, not a ghost hunter.


Actually TJ *is* a ghost hunter because she alive and hunts ghosts. But no TJ is not playing, just an NPC who will get tagged multiple times a day as I write the story co-starring with SaltySteve.


----------



## Dothracki PE

DuranDuran PE said:


> I have an intestinal feeling about @JayKay PE


Can you feel the other side of the intestines? They might be inebriated since it's 5 o'clock? At least you aren't connected to their liver. 

Don't mind me just a sourpuss who is jealous of their vacation.


----------



## DLD PE

Dothracki PE said:


> Actually TJ *is* a ghost hunter because she alive and hunts ghosts. But no TJ is not playing, just an NPC who will get tagged multiple times a day as I write the story co-starring with SaltySteve.


So she is playing and not playing, so has a cat named Schrodinger.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

structurenole15 said:


> Trust me at your own peril. I'm a newb so this could all go south fast. But once a townie always a townie, and we are only as strong as our numbers!


By that logic I should be the Cop or the Dr. 
I am not.


----------



## steel

FlangeheadPEAZ said:


> Well yeah townies unite for kicking out a townie???


Ha! Clearly maf.


----------



## steel

vhab49_PE said:


> By that logic I should be the Cop or the Dr.
> I am not.


Logic? I used no logic!


----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ

structurenole15 said:


> Ha! Clearly maf.


We'll talk tomorrow sir ...about your car's extended warranty


----------



## beccabun PE

Hahaha okay guys this is real fun and cute but I am not maf so maybe change your vote? @MadamPirate PE @NikR_PE @txjennah PE


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

I am on my last official day at my current job. tomorrow i turn in all my equipment (monitors/laptop/etc)...it's kinda sad, but I start a new adventure on Monday! 

Needless to say, I got totally swamped today and have no idea what's happening.

so @Dothracki PE I cast a random vote for @jean15paul_PE


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

BlueBlueprint_PE said:


> I am on my last official day at my current job. tomorrow i turn in all my equipment (monitors/laptop/etc)...it's kinda sad, but I start a new adventure on Monday!
> 
> Needless to say, I got totally swamped today and have no idea what's happening.
> 
> so @Dothracki PE I cast a random vote for @jean15paul_PE
> 
> View attachment 23848


Congratulations on the new job. But un-congratulations on the vote.


----------



## Dothracki PE

Time! 

Vote Count:

@jean15paul_PE - 2 (vhab, blue)
@ChebyshevII PE - 1 (flange)
@FlangeheadPEAZ - 3 (becca, Cheb, nole)
@structurenole15 -1 (djl)
@beccabun PE - 3 (MP, Nik, TXJ)
@vhab49_PE - 1 (JP)


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

jean15paul_PE said:


> Congratulations on the new job. But un-congratulations on the vote.


Thanks! Least it was an inconsequential vote.


----------



## Dothracki PE

@FlangeheadPEAZ was lynched by the town they were a regular townie and were the chosen one from the name roulette.


----------



## Dothracki PE

*Day 2*

On the road, again @SaltySteve PE put the Houses of the Holy cassette in the deck and enjoyed driving on the highway. This time they were heading to Virginia to Roanoke where teenagers were reported missing after they went into an abandoned house in the woods on a dare. @SaltySteve PE said these kids will never learn that it pays to just stay away from places like this. Usually they are abandoned for good reason. @tj_PE

After the team finally arrived after what felt like days driving, they checked into the motel and immediately went to work. "Now that we have one of these under our belt, everyone but @tj_PE and I will go to the library to find any information on the house.", said @salty. "What will you two do?" @jean15paul_PE prodded wondering what crazy scheme @SaltySteve PE had planned. "@tj_PE and I are going undercover once again. This time we will be FBI agents assisting on the investigation. I'll be Agent Page, and you will be Agent Nicks.", @SaltySteve PE said as he pulled out two legit looking FBI badges from his bag. @tj was shocked at his plan. She asked, "Won't they know that we aren't real agents if we just show up out of the blue?" "Not if we have a cover supervisory agent who can vouge for us. My friend, Special Agent Osborne, will be able to cover in the event someone asks questions.", explained @SaltySteve PE who went through this routine many times.

After the teams mobilized, @salty and @tj_PE pulled up to the house, this time in @SaltySteve PE's impala. " Follow my lead", said @SaltySteve PE as he walked up to the police caution tap, flashed his badge at the police officer standing by who lifted the tape to let them through. @SaltySteve PE walked up to the detective in charge of the scene and said, "I'm Agent Page and this is my colleague Agent Nicks. We were sent here to investigate the disappearance of these kids. My supervisors say that the circumstances are similar to a cold case that happened many years ago. " Whatever I can help you with, please let me know", the detective asked, "Is that your vehicle over there? Is that standard issue for FBI?" "Impounded vehicle that was never claimed", said @SaltySteve PE, "We are usually undercover agents, but we were in the area. We are going to take a look inside, if that's alright?" The detective nodded signaling them to proceed inside.

The house was a lavish house, at least it was at one time. There was a large ballroom entry space, a grand staircase leading to many rooms. The house was very dusty and the wallpaper had fallen off most of the walls revealing old rotted wood behind it. As they went down the basement they started to get a chilling sensation, similar to the plantation house in Georgia. @SaltySteve PE pulled out his EMF meter and once again heard the whir and saw flashing lights from the meter. They had what they needed. So they headed back to regroup with the rest of the team. At the library, the other half of the team had made good progress.

"So get this", said @structurenole15, " the home was formerly owner by a Dr. Andrew Webber who in the early 1900s conducted illegal experiments on psychiatric patients trying to reset the brain, if you will." He was eventually caught and was given the death penalty for murdering many of his patients. But there is a snag. The death certificate said that the body was cremated." "There must be something else keeping the doctor here then", said @SaltySteve PE, " The house has sat abandoned for many years so maybe there is some object stashed somewhere. There's only one way to find out."

Later that night, the group got in their vehicles and parked far away in order to sneak onto the property. There were no police around, but the police tape was still around.

They made their way inside and split up in order to speed up their search. The group least by @tj_PE first went into the basement where they had gotten the EMF spikes earlier. They searched the basement, which was dark and dingy with mostly junk and handtools. There was a room that was locked and would not move. It had frosted glass winow panes. @djl PE, being impatient, grabbed a nearby hammer and smashed the glass allowing them to unlock the door from the inside. Inside they found what appeared to be a surgical room with medical instruments, an operating table and some machinery nearby. "Maybe this is what he is attached to", suggested @tj_PE. I wonder what this does, said @FlangeheadPEAZ as they begin to push some of the buttons and turn dials on the machine. Little did they know that they were messing with an ancient defibrillator, set the current to strong and electrocuted themselves on the machine.

@FlangeheadPEAZ was lynched by the town, they were a regular hunter.


----------



## Dothracki PE

*Night 2*

"I cannot believe it", said @JayKay PE, "They were not even killed by a monster." "She's right", added in @tj_PE, "Hunting things is a dangerous job, the world they surround themselves in is dangerous and if you aren't careful, you could be next." Just then there was a chill in the room as the ghost of the doctor appeared laughing as he charged at them. With a swing of their iron rod, @JayKay PE swatted them away. "What do you think he would be attached to here?", @structurenole15 asked in a panic. "Maybe his surgical tools?", suggested @tj_PE pointing to the tools that were neatly laid out on the tray as if they were ready for surgery. "It's worth a shot, quick grab that gas can from the other room and bring it over. We have to destroy them." @vhab49_PE ran over to grab the gas can while @JayKay PE followed with their iron rod to cover them. @vhab49_PE opened the lid and doused the surgical tray on the crate with gas. Just then the spirit of the ghost appeared and knocked the can of gas out of the way splashing the liquid onto them. But it was to late as @tj_PE had already thrown the lighter at the tray causing a large inferno that engulfed both the tray and @vhab49_PE.

As the tools started to melt, the ghost of the doctor also burst into flames with a scream and then vanished into thin air. Just then one of the bookshelves in the room swung open and three teenagers appeared, thankful to be free. "Thank you for saving us", the one boy said, "he was keeping us locked in there. We could not open the door no matter what we did."

The rest of the group who was upstairs heard the commotion and ran in to find two bodies and the children who were reported missing. "What the hell happened?" asked @SaltySteve PE. @tj_PE explained the story realizing there was nothing that could be done for @FlangeheadPEAZ or @vhab49_PE. "Such is the life of a hunter I guess", she said, "At least they dies trying to do the right thing."

Just then @JayKay PE suddenly screamed, and then nothing. She stated back at the group and grinned with an evil smirk on her face. No longer holding the iron rod, she ran and grabbed an axe that was on the wall and charged at @djl PE with unhuman-like speed. Nobody was able to react in time before @JayKay PE suddenly chopped @djl PE's head clean off. @SaltySteve PE ran up to her and hit her with the iron rod as she screamed and started panicking. "What just happened? I felt some weird sensation like I was suffocating, and then nothing. How did I get over here. AND WHAT HAPPENED TO @djl PE?" @SaltySteve PE shook his head, "You were possessed by a powerful ghost", he said as he noticed the ectoplasm oozing from her eyelids. "It will pass", he explained, "I'll need to get everyone salt necklaces he said bringing out his own to show them. It prevents you from being possessed. Seems something might be attached to us, but I don't know what."

"Where to now @SaltySteve PE?" asked @structurenole15. "The next entry talks about a bear attack near Bristol, Tennessee on the Appalachian trail. The only problem with that story is the report states only the victim's heart was gone."

@vhab49_PE was nightkilled by the monsters

@djl PE was haunted by the hunter ghosts


----------



## Dothracki PE

For reference, the list of players remaining in this round are: @RBHeadge PE, @beccabun PE, @jean15paul_PE, @NikR_PE, @structurenole15, @txjennah PE, @ChebyshevII PE, @BlueBlueprint_PE, and @MadamPirate PE

I have to head into the city shortly for a fire alarm pretest so I won't be able to post the vote recap until later today.


----------



## DLD PE

Good writing! Love the Zeppelin music!

Throw some salt on the FACP for good luck.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

I don't want to forget to vote again. So putting in a placeholder early. (Funeral in the AM, then driving through the torrential rail in the afternoon. Will post more in the evening. )

My reads are unchanged for the time being. But the town should consider their own feelings and analysis and not necessarily blindly follow my lead.

@Dothracki PE I vote for @beccabun PE


----------



## djl PE




----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

Crap! Love the story line though!!!


----------



## NikR_PE

Dothracki PE said:


> I have to head into the city shortly for a fire alarm pretest


I read that as fire alarm protest. and was confused


----------



## beccabun PE

@Dothracki PE I vote for @BlueBlueprint_PE, not loving their vibe


----------



## txjennah PE

@Dothracki PE I vote for @beccabun PE


----------



## steel

beccabun PE said:


> @Dothracki PE I vote for @BlueBlueprint_PE, not loving their vibe


"Don't like their vibe...they're gone" seems like peak mafia reasoning?


----------



## beccabun PE

structurenole15 said:


> "Don't like their vibe...they're gone" seems like peak mafia reasoning?


Hey, vibes are all I have to go on at this point


----------



## NikR_PE

beccabun PE said:


> Hey, vibes are all I have to go on at this point


Not really if you communicate well with your partner.


----------



## steel

@Dothracki PE I vote for @beccabun PE because I'm not loving their suspicious vibe!


----------



## Dothracki PE

Vote Count:

@BlueBlueprint_PE - 1 (Becca)
@beccabun PE - 3 (RBH, TXJ, nole)


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Dothracki PE said:


> *Hunter Ghost (*New Role*)* - The deceased hunters will automatically turn to ghosts (as they have unfinished business) and have a 25% chance to generate enough spiritual energy to make a nightkill of their own by majority vote. I will establish a separate PM group with the hunter ghosts and this will be where they will also be privately voting. *Tie votes will result in no nightkill.*



Wait, @Dothracki PE I'm realizing I don't fully understand this new mechanic. Questions:

The Hunter Ghosts are still aligned with the town, right?
We don't learn the identity of someone the hunter ghosts kill?
Do the Hunter Ghost have any more intel then the rest of us?
(^Me hoping @djl PE was mafia, but realizing that I don't know.)


----------



## steel

That was my question to. Is the person the hunter ghosts kill mafia or townsie, and do we get to know that?


----------



## DLD PE




----------



## txjennah PE

I'll admit I'm playing without bothering to read the rules.


----------



## steel

Who needs rules?


----------



## Dothracki PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> Wait, @Dothracki PE I'm realizing I don't fully understand this new mechanic. Questions:
> 
> The Hunter Ghosts are still aligned with the town, right?
> We don't learn the identity of someone the hunter ghosts kill?
> Do the Hunter Ghost have any more intel then the rest of us?
> (^Me hoping @djl PE was mafia, but realizing that I don't know.)



Hunter ghosts are still townie aligned unless they want to go rouge and help the mafia, that's totally up to them. 
The identity is unknown just as if it were another mafia night kill. 
They do not have any special intelligence more than the rest of the group unless there happens to be a sheriff in the group who might have investigated someone before being murdered.
I'm hoping it doesn't shift the game in the town's favor too much. That's why I put the 25% chance of it happening. We will see how it turns out but I suspect if anyone wanted to use this for future games, 20% or less would probably be a better number.


----------



## NikR_PE

@Dothracki PE i vote for @beccabun PE


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

I keep staring at this trying to figure out how the mafia could have behaved, but I can't come up with anything meaningful.


----------



## Dothracki PE

Vote Count:

@BlueBlueprint_PE - 1 (Becca)
@beccabun PE - 4 (RBH, TXJ, nole, Nik)


----------



## MadamPirate PE

@Dothracki PE I vote.for @NikR_PE because I got nothing and I'm volunteering today.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Dothracki PE said:


> they want to go rouge


Ooh, let me go find my compact!


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

I guess I should vote for someone. I more and more dislike voting randomly. But...

@Dothracki PE I vote for @NikR_PE also.

Let's see if this goes anywhere.


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

I just got back from turning in all my computer equipment! Phew. It’s very surreal. Monday I pick up all new stuff.

This round is tough to read. I don’t have a good read on anyone. But since they voted for me.. @Dothracki PE I vote for @beccabun PE


----------



## NikR_PE

BlueBlueprint_PE said:


> Monday I pick up all new stuff.


Good luck.


----------



## Dothracki PE

Vote Count:

@BlueBlueprint_PE - 1 (Becca)
@beccabun PE - 5 (RBH, TXJ, nole, Nik, Blue)
@NikR_PE - 2 (MP, JP)


----------



## RBHeadge PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> View attachment 23857
> 
> 
> I keep staring at this trying to figure out how the mafia could have behaved, but I can't come up with anything meaningful.


At this stage, not much can be implicitly derived. I'm assuming that @beccabun PE is lynched tonight, and if she is maf then we can get a lot from it. If she isn't mafia then we can look at who didn't vote for flange/becca that night and start formulation scenarios and derive alignments using inductive reasoning - not ideal but workable.


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

Cleaning up my office and found this little gem from Calc III, I believe. Pretty sure I still don’t understand it.


----------



## Dothracki PE

Time! (8 minutes late)

@beccabun PE was lynched by the town. They were a normal townie. Reminder that the game will resume starting Monday November 1st. Mafia and hunter ghosts have until this day to decide on night actions.


----------



## Dothracki PE

For reference, the list of players remaining in this round are: @RBHeadge PE, @jean15paul_PE, @NikR_PE, @structurenole15, @txjennah PE, @ChebyshevII PE, @BlueBlueprint_PE, and @MadamPirate PE

I'll post the narrative later this weekend


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

Dothracki PE said:


> Time! (8 minutes late)
> 
> @beccabun PE was lynched by the town. They were a normal townie. Reminder that the game will resume starting Monday November 1st. Mafia and hunter ghosts have until this day to decide on night actions.


Dammit!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I find it funny that the monsters are like “we only kill on weekdays” but then go off on a trip to Hawaii or some shoot


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

BlueBlueprint_PE said:


> oh square! sorry you got deaded.... guess we need a puppy pic from you now!


----------



## Dothracki PE

*Day 3 *

"Still no sign of @blybrook PE", said @SaltySteve PE as they drove down the highway. Hotel California was playing on the radio tuned to a classic rock station. The dueling two-minute long guitar solo was going on and on as he thought to himself how much time could he possibly have left if he was in fact alive and was captured by who knows what.

"So what's the plan? ", asked @jean15paul_PE from the back seat. @SaltySteve PE replied, "@tj_PE and I will visit the county coroner as our FBI agent cover and take a look at the body. I'll need you all to check out the lore on werewolves to know what you are up against." As they continued driving, the music faded out...

At the hotel, the group used their favorite reference, the internet, to help aid their search. "Get this", said @structurenole15, "this here says that there are several forms of werewolves and that the more pure blood or natural born werewolves can change at anytime, while werewolves turned from humans can only transform during full moons. They are stronger and faster than humans and in werewolf form have sharp teeth and claws. The best way to kill them is decapitating them." "That's pretty intense!", exclaimed @JayKay PE as they looked up from the book in @SaltySteve PE's library of lore. "This one also says they are vulnerable to silver.", @JayKay PE added.

Meanwhile, at the morgue, @SaltySteve PE and @tj_PE went up to the desk and flashed their badges. "We're from the FBI investigating a string of murders and we believe the bear attack victim might be related to our case. Do you mind if we take a look at your report." The desk clerk looked puzzled. "The victim was attacked by a bear, he wasn't murdered. I'm going to need to speak to your supervisor to confirm.", replied the desk clerk. "Certainly", said @SaltySteve PE as he handed him business card with the phone number to his friend " Special Agent Osborne". After a few minutes of the desk agent on the phone with what sounded like a very irrate man on the phone, he finally said, "I'll get that paperwork for you, just give me a minute to get it." "How did he do that?", asked @tj_PE. " Lots of practice.", said @SaltySteve PE, "he's done this many time for @blybrook PE and I". The desk agent returned with a folder containing the report including several photos. "As I said, the ME ruled it as an animal attack and didn't suspect any foul play.", the desk clerk explained. But @SaltySteve PE took one look at the photos of the victim and knew they were wrong. The claw marks were much too small and precise to be a bear. Besides, a bear would have ate more than just the heart. They thanked the desk clerk and headed back to the hotel to regroup with the rest of the team.

At the hotel they were looking at Google Earth looking for anything in the area where the victim found. "If it is a werewolf we are looking for, they usually stay off the grid so we are looking for any farms or old structures that might be nearby. " I think I got something here that fits the description", said @beccabun PE as she zoomed in to see a farm about a 1/2 mile south of the wooded trail. "Well it's a full moon tonight. Let's check it out", said @SaltySteve PE.

The team loaded up and headed out to the farm. Armed with several machetes, they slowly and quietly made their way to the farm. It appeared to be empty and there was a foreclosure sign at the gate. "This must be the place but where to find them, let's split up.", said, @SaltySteve PE, "I'll take the barn with my team and @tj_PE will lead the other team to check out the house."

Team @SaltySteve PE headed into the barn, which looked abandoned by the previous owners. There were plenty of tools, a tractor, and several stables. Up in the hayloft they noticed a small light . Carefully they climbed up to investigate only to find a sleeping bag set up with a few personal items. It appears that there was in fact someone hiding out there but could not be found. @beccabun PE was waiting with a few others at the first floor of the barn as there was not enough room for everyone on the hayloft. Just then the barn door swung open and a crazed human-like creature appeared and charged at the group. They all ran out of the way in time behind the stables except @beccabun PE who was too late and was caught by the werewolf who, with his sharp claws, hacked at them in the neck causing blood to spew out and killing them instantly. @SaltySteve PE jumped into action from the loft jumping over the railing and in one fell swoop beheaded the werewolf. "There's one thing you can't deny," said @NikR_PE who was still at the top of the loft, "that man's got style."

@beccabun PE was lynched by the town, they were a regular hunter.

For reference, the list of players remaining in this round are: @RBHeadge PE, @jean15paul_PE, @NikR_PE, @structurenole15, @txjennah PE, @ChebyshevII PE, @BlueBlueprint_PE, and @MadamPirate PE


----------



## Dothracki PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> I find it funny that the monsters are like “we only kill on weekdays” but then go off on a trip to Hawaii or some shoot


This last one had to wait for a full moon to kill


----------



## Dothracki PE

TRIIIPLE


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

If yall are ever in a real life horror situation with me, WE ARE NOT SPLITTING UP!!!!!!


----------



## Dothracki PE

*Night 3*

It was now early morning and the group was still at the farm regrouping outside the barn. I can't believe we lost @beccabun PE now and we are not any closer to finding @blybrook PE.", said @tj_PE as she watched the two bodies burn in the funeral pyres they built. After a while, @SaltySteve PE, @tj_PE and a few others went back into the barn and @SaltySteve PE took out the journal to find the next stop.

Just then a woman walked into the barn. She was wearing heels and a dress with slicked back hair. "You must be hunters", she said. @SaltySteve PE knew this was trouble, especially since everyone had put away the machetes figuring the job was over. "And who might you be?", asked @tj_PE "The name is Joy, but you can call me the master", she replied, " You might have gotten lucky and killed my protege, but you won't be so lucky against me." Just then she turned into a werewolf jumping out of her heels and charging at the group. "Son of a bitch!", shouted @SaltySteve PE who reached for his pistol loaded with silver bullets, took aim, but missed and the werewolf attacked each of them sending them flying against the wall. "I've got an idea", whispered @RBHeadge PE pointing to the wood chipper that was in the corner under the hayloft. As he ran up the ladder, he shouted, "Come and get me shewolf!" In one giant leap, the werewolf jumped into the hayloft from the ground. @RBHeadge PE was ready and took a pitchfork off the wall and stabbed the werewolf with it, he then started pushing the werewolf to the edge of the the loft near the wood chipper. The werewolf, however, was too quick and strong as she snapped the pitchfork from the wood handle and dove to the side as @RBHeadge PE kept going towards the edge and fell victim to his own trap getting caught in the wood chipper blades. The werewolf took out the pitchfork from their chest and it seemed to heal instantly. "I expected more", she said, as she jumped out of the hayloft window and ran off.

The hunters regrouped licking their wounds as @SaltySteve PE was reading the next entry in the journal. "This one here talks about a string of kidnappings near Bedford, Indiana. One victim has been found dead with several needle marks in their arms and they were completely drained of blood.", he said. "What could that mean?", asked @ChebyshevII PE. "Vampires.", said @SaltySteve PE. As he said that, there was a loud crash in the corner as a box of tools fell to the ground and a circular blade came flying towards @MadamPirate PE. "Look out!" one of the hunters shouted pushing @MadamPirate PE out of the way as the blade just barely flew over their heads and into the wall. "Looks like someone has it out for you from the grave", they said to @MadamPirate PE., "Gotta stay on your toes."

@RBHeadge PE was nightkilled by the monsters

@MadamPirate PE was targeted for haunting but was miraculously saved by the doctor.

For reference, the list of players remaining in this round are: @jean15paul_PE, @NikR_PE, @structurenole15, @txjennah PE, @ChebyshevII PE, @BlueBlueprint_PE, and @MadamPirate PE


----------



## steel

Dothracki PE said:


> @RBHeadge PE kept going towards the edge and fell victim to his own trap getting caught in the wood chipper blades.


Talk about a way to go. Another good one gone too soon!


----------



## Dothracki PE

Catching up on this


----------



## Dothracki PE

structurenole15 said:


> Talk about a way to go. Another good one gone too soon!


The woodchipper is the most famous of EB mafia kills so far, borrowed from @JayKay PE of course


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Dothracki PE said:


> The woodchipper is the most famous of EB mafia kills so far, borrowed from @JayKay PE of course


Who used to get woodchipped every round.... what it @tj_PE ? @txjennah PE ? 
Old man brain, I can't remember.


----------



## DLD PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> Who used to get woodchipped every round.... what it @tj_PE ? @txjennah PE ?
> Old man brain, I can't remember.


@lyceefruit (can't tag her now for some reason)


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Dothracki PE said:


> @MadamPirate PE was targeted for haunting but was miraculously saved by the doctor.


Can someone post some reads? I don't know how to feel about this. Did the ghosts hunters target a mafia or did the doctor save a townie?


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

DuranDuran PE said:


> @lyceefruit (can't tag her now for some reason)


I think if she hasn't logged into the site since they moved it to the new platform then you can't tag her.


----------



## steel

jean15paul_PE said:


> I think if she hasn't logged into the site since they moved it to the new platform then you can't tag her.


I know Rb tagged her in the 2021 WTTS thread, and I believe she logged in back in April, if I remember right.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Yeah, the woodchipper is a mafia thread staple.

I can't tag lycee anymore either. Not sure what's going on there.

also:


----------



## steel

jean15paul_PE said:


> Did the ghosts hunters target a mafia or did the doctor save a townie?


Well, if the ghost hunters targeted a mafia, would the doctor have saved them? Unless both MP and the doctor are both mafia. But my understanding is that the doctor is always a townie, correct? #Newbquestion


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Doctor is always a townie.

Also, y'all confirmed I'm a townie, which means the maf is gonna get me tonight. So.


----------



## txjennah PE

@Dothracki PE I vote for @NikR_PE


----------



## JayKay PE

Dothracki PE said:


> The woodchipper is the most famous of EB mafia kills so far, borrowed from @JayKay PE of course


THE SLADER. I LEAVE FOR A WEEK AND MISS AN AWESOME STORY.

Obviously, I'm going to have to mod again sometime soon.


----------



## DLD PE

@Dothracki PE I vote for @JayKay PE to mod after you.


----------



## Dothracki PE

JayKay PE said:


> THE SLADER. I LEAVE FOR A WEEK AND MISS AN AWESOME STORY.
> 
> Obviously, I'm going to have to mod again sometime soon.


----------



## Dothracki PE

Vote Count:

@NikR_PE - 1 (TXJ)


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

structurenole15 said:


> Well, if the ghost hunters targeted a mafia, would the doctor have saved them? Unless both MP and the doctor are both mafia. But my understanding is that the doctor is always a townie, correct? #Newbquestion


The doctor is always a townie, but the doctor has no idea of anyone else's identity. So when they pick someone to save, it could be a mafia or a townie. The mafia know who each other are and wouldn't target one of their own. It's the mafia target, not the doctor save, that proves townie-ness.

This mechanic is different. The ghost hunters could target a mafia, but they could also unknowingly target a townie. So the ghost hunters may not know who they are targeting, and the doctor may not know who they are saving. I don't think this confirms anything.

Hopefully the cop got a confirmed townie PM going and was able to identify the doctor. That's the winning strategy.


----------



## DLD PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> The doctor is always a townie, but the doctor has no idea of anyone else's identity. So when they pick someone to save, it could be a mafia or a townie. The mafia know who each other are and wouldn't target one of their own. *It's the mafia target, not the doctor save, that proves townie-ness.*
> 
> This mechanic is different. The ghost hunters could target a mafia, but they could also unknowingly target a townie. So the ghost hunters may not know who they are targeting, and the doctor may not know who they are saving. I don't think this confirms anything.
> 
> Hopefully the cop got a confirmed townie PM going and was able to identify the doctor. That's the winning strategy.


Not always.


----------



## steel

jean15paul_PE said:


> The doctor is always a townie, but the doctor has no idea of anyone else's identity. So when they pick someone to save, it could be a mafia or a townie.


So the save doesn't mean MP is NOT mafia....


----------



## MadamPirate PE

structurenole15 said:


> So the save doesn't mean MP is NOT mafia....


Very rarely does the mafia NK one of their own. 

I'm legit a townie, but don't believe me if you don't want to.
Dearest doc, give me a holla.


----------



## steel

MadamPirate PE said:


> Very rarely does the mafia NK one of their own.
> 
> I'm legit a townie, but don't believe me if you don't want to.
> Dearest doc, give me a holla.


You were almost killed (but saved by the doctor) by a haunting. If I'm correct, isn't that the hunter ghosts, NOT the mafia? 

There has to be a reason why the hunter ghosts decided to make an attempt on you.


----------



## steel

I could be reading the whole thing wrong, though. But I just thought the hunter ghosts and mafia were two separate groups.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Dothracki PE said:


> 10) All players who have been eliminated may not contribute to gameplay publicly except in the private threads they may be a part of. *(*New Rule*)*


This is making me sad.
Could use some @RBHeadge PE insights right now


----------



## DLD PE

structurenole15 said:


> You were almost killed (but saved by the doctor) by a haunting. If I'm correct, isn't that the hunter ghosts, NOT the mafia?
> 
> *There has to be a reason* why the hunter ghosts decided to make an attempt on you.


One of them was probably high on candy and not thinking straight, especially after a Titans OT win.

You are correct. The hunter ghosts and mafia are two different items.

EDIT:

Forget what I just said above. Oops I'm not allowed to contribute.



Oh wait, screen grabs not allowed. I'm about to get banned.


----------



## steel

Hey, helping the newbie isn't considered active gameplaying, it's called being nice! lol


----------



## RBHeadge PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> This is making me sad.
> Could use some @RBHeadge PE insights right now





Spoiler


----------



## txjennah PE

DuranDuran PE said:


> One of them was probably high on candy and not thinking straight, especially after a Titans OT win.
> 
> You are correct. The hunter ghosts and mafia are two different items.
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> Forget what I just said above. Oops I'm not allowed to contribute.
> 
> View attachment 23865
> 
> Oh wait, screen grabs not allowed. I'm about to get banned.


Idk, that doesn't seem like contributing to game play to me - you're just clarifying some game mechanics. IMO contributing to game play would be something like, "I still think @squaretaper LIT AF PE is maf."


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

txjennah PE said:


> Idk, that doesn't seem like contributing to game play to me - you're just clarifying some game mechanics. IMO contributing to game play would be something like, "I still think @squaretaper LIT AF PE is maf."


@txjennah PE thinks @squaretaper LIT AF PE is maf. 
It's official. I vote for square.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> @txjennah PE thinks @squaretaper LIT AF PE is maf.
> It's official. I vote for square.


I intentionally didn't @ the mod so that vote doesn't count


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE




----------



## Dothracki PE

Vote Count (unchanged):

@NikR_PE - 1 (TXJ)


----------



## JayKay PE

@Dothracki PE, @txjennah PE thinks @squaretaper LIT AF PE is evil, so I'm going to vote for @squaretaper LIT AF PE because they beat their dogs. Numerous times. And forces them into costumes. AFTER A BATH.

So. @squaretaper LIT AF PE is totes maf.


----------



## DLD PE




----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

I can't seem to glean anything from the voting patterns...
I'm going to assume that the ghost hunters know something. At this point there are more of them then there are of us... maybe including the cop.

The only thing I know for sure is that the doc is alive and the doc is not MP.

@Dothracki PE I vote for @MadamPirate PE


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

(Depending on how this goes, I might need some of that doc protection tonight)


----------



## Dothracki PE

Vote Count:

@NikR_PE - 1 (TXJ)
@MadamPirate PE - 1 (JP)


----------



## txjennah PE

I could be completely off-base here, but I'm inclined to believe that MP is a townie. That's a very specific save for the doctor and I feel like RB is the default player to save during the earlier rounds when there are still a lot of unknowns. So I don't think MP would have been saved without some confirmation of townie status.

idk idk


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

txjennah PE said:


> I could be completely off-base here, but I'm inclined to believe that MP is a townie. That's a very specific save for the doctor and I feel like RB is the default player to save during the earlier rounds when there are still a lot of unknowns. So I don't think MP would have been saved without some confirmation of townie status.
> 
> idk idk



Hm... I was assuming it was dumb luck, but I have no idea if it's good or bad luck. But maybe you're right.

I reserve the right to change my vote.


----------



## txjennah PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> Hm... I was assuming it was dumb luck, but I have no idea if it's good or bad luck. But maybe you're right.
> 
> I reserve the right to change my vote.


I could be totally wrong. I'm voting for the person MP voted for last round. 

What I suspect is there's a lot of chatter right now in the PM thread, and close to voting time, everyone is gonna vote as a block. And I will miss it  It's just been too quiet today.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

txjennah PE said:


> I could be totally wrong. I'm voting for the person MP voted for last round.
> 
> What I suspect is there's a lot of chatter right now in the PM thread, and close to voting time, everyone is gonna vote as a block. And I will miss it  It's just been too quiet today.


I am not in a PM thread. I suspect the cop is already dead. :/


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

@Dothracki PE I vote @NikR_PE


----------



## steel

It’s a very specific save for the doctor, but what I can’t ignore is a very specific attack by the hunter ghosts.

@Dothracki PE I vote for @MadamPirate PE because I trust our fallen brethren hunter ghosts’ instincts.


----------



## Dothracki PE

Vote Count:

@NikR_PE - 2 (TXJ, Cheb)
@MadamPirate PE - 2 (JP, Nole)


----------



## NikR_PE

@Dothracki PE i vote for @MadamPirate PE 
But i somehow feel cheb is maf


----------



## Dothracki PE

Time!


----------



## Dothracki PE

Vote Count:

@NikR_PE - 2 (TXJ, Cheb)
@MadamPirate PE - 3 (JP, Nole, Nik)

@MadamPirate PE was lynched by the town. They were a regular hunter. Write up will follow up in the morning.


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

Dothracki PE said:


> It was now early morning and the group was still at the farm regrouping outside the barn. I can't believe we lost @beccabun PE now and we are not any closer to finding @blybrook PE.", said @tj_PE as she watched the two bodies burn in the funeral pyres they built. After a while, @SaltySteve PE, @tj_PE and a few others went back into the barn and @SaltySteve PE took out the journal to find the next stop.
> 
> Just then a woman walked into the barn. She was wearing heels and a dress with slicked back hair. "You must be hunters", she said. @SaltySteve PE knew this was trouble, especially since everyone had put away the machetes figuring the job was over. "And who might you be?", asked @tj_PE "The name is Joy, but you can call me the master", she replied, " You might have gotten lucky and killed my protege, but you won't be so lucky against me." Just then she turned into a werewolf jumping out of her heels and charging at the group. "Son of a bitch!", shouted @SaltySteve PE who reached for his pistol loaded with silver bullets, took aim, but missed and the werewolf attacked each of them sending them flying against the wall. "I've got an idea", whispered @RBHeadge PE pointing to the wood chipper that was in the corner under the hayloft. As he ran up the ladder, he shouted, "Come and get me shewolf!" In one giant leap, the werewolf jumped into the hayloft from the ground. @RBHeadge PE was ready and took a pitchfork off the wall and stabbed the werewolf with it, he then started pushing the werewolf to the edge of the the loft near the wood chipper. The werewolf, however, was too quick and strong as she snapped the pitchfork from the wood handle and dove to the side as @RBHeadge PE kept going towards the edge and fell victim to his own trap getting caught in the wood chipper blades. The werewolf took out the pitchfork from their chest and it seemed to heal instantly. "I expected more", she said, as she jumped out of the hayloft window and ran off.
> 
> The hunters regrouped licking their wounds as @SaltySteve PE was reading the next entry in the journal. "This one here talks about a string of kidnappings near Bedford, Indiana. One victim has been found dead with several needle marks in their arms and they were completely drained of blood.", he said. "What could that mean?", asked @ChebyshevII PE. "Vampires.", said @SaltySteve PE. As he said that, there was a loud crash in the corner as a box of tools fell to the ground and a circular blade came flying towards @MadamPirate PE. "Look out!" one of the hunters shouted pushing @MadamPirate PE out of the way as the blade just barely flew over their heads and into the wall. "Looks like someone has it out for you from the grave", they said to @MadamPirate PE., "Gotta stay on your toes."
> 
> @RBHeadge PE was nightkilled by the monsters
> 
> @MadamPirate PE was targeted for haunting but was miraculously saved by the doctor.
> 
> For reference, the list of players remaining in this round are: @jean15paul_PE, @NikR_PE, @structurenole15, @txjennah PE, @ChebyshevII PE, @BlueBlueprint_PE, and @MadamPirate PE


Yay doc!


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

Sorry all! I picked up all my new equipment and ID badge today, which meant driving all over DT Seattle cuz the county is spread all over it! I’ll be back on normal tomorrow!


----------



## txjennah PE

I guess I should read up on the ghost hunter again.


----------



## Dothracki PE

*Day/Night 4/Finale *

Heading down the road, the radio in the Impala was blazing "Carry on My Wayward Son" by Kansas. @SaltySteve PE nervously reading the journal entries for the 5th time today while @nikr was driving. "So vampires, huh?", asked @MadamPirate PE finally breaking the silence. "Oh right", said @SaltySteve PE, "we should focus on the task at hand. Vampires are very similar to werewolves, only they feed on blood from humans. The best way to kill them is also by removing their head. It's the best way to kill most monsters."

@tj_PE was in another car on their laptop searching the area where the body was found. They were told the vampires would also be hiding off the grid so they were scanning the satellite images for any structures that might be abandoned. Time was running our for @blybrook PE so they were all doing what they could while on the road to hit the ground running. "Get this, I found what looks like an old church just up the road from where the body was found", @tj_PE said on the radio to the other cars. "I guess we will check it out", replied @SaltySteve PE, "We will follow you there."

The group parked their vehicles a little ways away, being sure not to close the doors too loudly to call attention to themselves. They grabbed their machetes and started walking to the church. @SaltySteve PE peered in through an open window and saw two men in the church sitting around talking. It looked like they had some beer glasses, but they were filled with a red liquid. @SaltySteve PE ducked down under the window and whispered to the team, "Those are vampires alright. Let's split up and attack from both sides. See if there is a door in the back. I'll shoot one of them as a signal to attack."

The two teams got into position and @SaltySteve PE took aim through the window and fired a bullet at the closer vampire, the bullet strickong them in the shoulder. Each group jumped from their hiding spots and charged at the vampires with their machetes. @MadamPirate PE managed to strike one of the vampires and took their head clean off, but suddenly another vampire turned around and bit them in the neck. "Nooo! ", shouted @Blue who charged at the vampire who had picked up @MadamPirate PE's machete and begain a swashbuckling machete fight with the vampire. Unfortunately they were no match for the vampire who with their super strength knocked the machete out of @BlueBlueprint_PE hand and stabbed them in the chest with the machete. At that moment, @SaltySteve PE came up behind the vampire and cut off their head with their machete.

They surveyed the damage when they suddenly heard some muffled screams from below the floor. "Quick, head to the crypts", said @tj_PE who ran down the stairs to fund @blybrook PE and several other people tied to chairs. They had needles in their arms and were connected to blood bags. " Get them out of there", said @SaltySteve PE who jumped to the nearest person cutting the ropes and removing the needle in their arm. They all thanked them and ran away, quick to get away from that place. @blybrook PE got out of his chair and gave @SaltySteve PE a manly bearhug thanking him for tracking him down. "Thanks for saving me but you shouldn't have come. It was all a trap.", said @blybrook PE

Just then @jean15paul_PE came down the stairs slowly clapping his hands. "Nicely done", he said. As he came into view, his eyes were white. "Demon... and which one are you? Larry, Moe, or Curly?", asked @SaltySteve PE. "I am known to humans as Samhain", replied the demon, "Feared by many and the reason for your All Hallows Eve. Although it's not the same as when I was last on Earth. Maybe it's time to have a throwback this year. I need my assistants first." As he finished, @structurenole15 and @ChebyshevII PE stepped forward and stood next to Samhain, their eyes turning a deep black as they revealed they too were demons. "You and your friends should be more careful. You never know when you might come across a demon. They might be next to you the whole time. Now let's have some fun."

Samhain raised his arms and appeared to concentrate while his two assistants fought off the group. Just then the crypts all around them started moving and opened as undead people started to burst out. There also appeared several ghosts. "Happy Halloween Hunters!", said Samhain as he headed up the stairs with his assistants and shut the doors leaving the hunters to attempt to fight off a hoard of zombies and ghosts.

@MadamPirate PE was lynched by the town, they were a regular hunter

@BlueBlueprint_PE was nightkilled by the mafia

There was no haunting last night.

Mafia wins!

*Special Roles

Sheriff: *@DuranDuran PE* 
Doctor: *@BlueBlueprint_PE
*Mafia Spy: *@djl PE
*Mafia*: @jean15paul_PE, @structurenole15, @ChebyshevII PE

Thank you to all players for bearing with me on trying this new role with the hunter ghosts. Definitely need to workshop a better name for them and reduce the probability to 20% or less for future rounds if any mod wants to reuse the role.

@RBHeadge PE, @DuranDuran PE, @squaretaper LIT AF PE, @beccabun PE, @jean15paul_PE, @FlangeheadPEAZ, @NikR_PE, @vhab49_PE, @structurenole2015, @txjennah PE, @djl PE, @ChebyshevII PE, @BlueBlueprint_PE, and @MadamPirate PE


----------



## Dothracki PE




----------



## steel

Dothracki PE said:


> View attachment 23877


WELL DONE! 

As my first time playing, I very much enjoyed this! And you were right, it helps the newbie learn much faster when they are part of the mafia!


----------



## DLD PE

I think I'll walk down to church with a machette and see what kind of reactions I can generate 

Also, since I can only use one reaction for @Dothracki PE 's post:




*Thanks* @Dothracki PE for modding and great writing! I've never seen "Supernatural" but after following this round I'll put it on my list.

*Angry* the mafia got us again, for what, the third, fourth time in a row? But anyway good game and *thumbs up* to the mafia!

*Fudgy* for the cop getting lynched or night killed on the first day for the fourth time in a row? What's up with that? Just terrible luck I guess!


----------



## DLD PE

@beccabun PE why the fudgy?


----------



## Dothracki PE

Also did anyone notice I put "Get this..." this in every narrative?



And this is only about 1/3 of the times they say it in the series.


----------



## DLD PE

Dothracki PE said:


> Also did anyone notice I put "Get this..." this in every narrative?
> 
> 
> 
> And this is only about 1/3 of the times they say it in the series.



I thought it was just your writing style lol.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

The town better take this losses!


----------



## DLD PE

structurenole15 said:


> WELL DONE!
> 
> As my first time playing, I very much enjoyed this! And you were right, it helps the newbie learn much faster when they are part of the mafia!


Good playing! I hope you join us for future rounds.

I kept saying to myself "I'm definitely voting for @jean15paul_PE right away this round!" But then I thought, "Nah, every round should stand on its own. Besides, he's probably not mafia again anyway..."


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

DuranDuran PE said:


> Good playing! I hope you join us for future rounds.
> 
> I kept saying to myself "I'm definitely voting for @jean15paul_PE right away this round!" But then I thought, "Nah, every round should stand on its own. Besides, he's probably not mafia again anyway..."





Dothracki PE said:


> *Day/Night 4/Finale *
> 
> Heading down the road, the radio in the Impala was blazing "Carry on My Wayward Son" by Kansas. @SaltySteve PE nervously reading the journal entries for the 5th time today while @nikr was driving. "So vampires, huh?", asked @MadamPirate PE finally breaking the silence. "Oh right", said @SaltySteve PE, "we should focus on the task at hand. Vampires are very similar to werewolves, only they feed on blood from humans. The best way to kill them is also by removing their head. It's the best way to kill most monsters."
> 
> @tj_PE was in another car on their laptop searching the area where the body was found. They were told the vampires would also be hiding off the grid so they were scanning the satellite images for any structures that might be abandoned. Time was running our for @blybrook PE so they were all doing what they could while on the road to hit the ground running. "Get this, I found what looks like an old church just up the road from where the body was found", @tj_PE said on the radio to the other cars. "I guess we will check it out", replied @SaltySteve PE, "We will follow you there."
> 
> The group parked their vehicles a little ways away, being sure not to close the doors too loudly to call attention to themselves. They grabbed their machetes and started walking to the church. @SaltySteve PE peered in through an open window and saw two men in the church sitting around talking. It looked like they had some beer glasses, but they were filled with a red liquid. @SaltySteve PE ducked down under the window and whispered to the team, "Those are vampires alright. Let's split up and attack from both sides. See if there is a door in the back. I'll shoot one of them as a signal to attack."
> 
> The two teams got into position and @SaltySteve PE took aim through the window and fired a bullet at the closer vampire, the bullet strickong them in the shoulder. Each group jumped from their hiding spots and charged at the vampires with their machetes. @MadamPirate PE managed to strike one of the vampires and took their head clean off, but suddenly another vampire turned around and bit them in the neck. "Nooo! ", shouted @Blue who charged at the vampire who had picked up @MadamPirate PE's machete and begain a swashbuckling machete fight with the vampire. Unfortunately they were no match for the vampire who with their super strength knocked the machete out of @BlueBlueprint_PE hand and stabbed them in the chest with the machete. At that moment, @SaltySteve PE came up behind the vampire and cut off their head with their machete.
> 
> They surveyed the damage when they suddenly heard some muffled screams from below the floor. "Quick, head to the crypts", said @tj_PE who ran down the stairs to fund @blybrook PE and several other people tied to chairs. They had needles in their arms and were connected to blood bags. " Get them out of there", said @SaltySteve PE who jumped to the nearest person cutting the ropes and removing the needle in their arm. They all thanked them and ran away, quick to get away from that place. @blybrook PE got out of his chair and gave @SaltySteve PE a manly bearhug thanking him for tracking him down. "Thanks for saving me but you shouldn't have come. It was all a trap.", said @blybrook PE
> 
> Just then @jean15paul_PE came down the stairs slowly clapping his hands. "Nicely done", he said. As he came into view, his eyes were white. "Demon... and which one are you? Larry, Moe, or Curly?", asked @SaltySteve PE. "I am known to humans as Samhain", replied the demon, "Feared by many and the reason for your All Hallows Eve. Although it's not the same as when I was last on Earth. Maybe it's time to have a throwback this year. I need my assistants first." As he finished, @structurenole15 and @ChebyshevII PE stepped forward and stood next to Samhain, their eyes turning a deep black as they revealed they too were demons. "You and your friends should be more careful. You never know when you might come across a demon. They might be next to you the whole time. Now let's have some fun."
> 
> Samhain raised his arms and appeared to concentrate while his two assistants fought off the group. Just then the crypts all around them started moving and opened as undead people started to burst out. There also appeared several ghosts. "Happy Halloween Hunters!", said Samhain as he headed up the stairs with his assistants and shut the doors leaving the hunters to attempt to fight off a hoard of zombies and ghosts.
> 
> @MadamPirate PE was lynched by the town, they were a regular hunter
> 
> @BlueBlueprint_PE was nightkilled by the mafia
> 
> There was no haunting last night.
> 
> Mafia wins!
> 
> *Special Roles
> 
> Sheriff: *@DuranDuran PE*
> Doctor: *@BlueBlueprint_PE
> *Mafia Spy: *@djl PE
> *Mafia*: @jean15paul_PE, @structurenole15, @ChebyshevII PE
> 
> Thank you to all players for bearing with me on trying this new role with the hunter ghosts. Definitely need to workshop a better name for them and reduce the probability to 20% or less for future rounds if any mod wants to reuse the role.
> 
> @RBHeadge PE, @DuranDuran PE, @squaretaper LIT AF PE, @beccabun PE, @jean15paul_PE, @FlangeheadPEAZ, @NikR_PE, @vhab49_PE, @structurenole2015, @txjennah PE, @djl PE, @ChebyshevII PE, @BlueBlueprint_PE, and @MadamPirate PE


Well that explains how I got out so early.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Thanks for missing @Dothracki PE . I had a lot of fun and really enjoyed the writing.

I will say, I don't think the Hunter ghost mechanic was balanced correctly. You were worried about them giving too large of an advantage to the town, but they really helped out the mafia. They gave us 2 extra townie kills.

¯\_(ツ)_/¯
Maybe it would have been different if the cop lived longer.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> Thanks for missing @Dothracki PE . I had a lot of fun and really enjoyed the writing.
> 
> I will say, I don't think the Hunter ghost mechanic was balanced correctly. You were worried about them giving too large of an advantage to the town, but they really helped out the mafia. They gave us 2 extra townie kills.
> 
> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
> Maybe it would have been different if the cop lived longer.


Correction. I guess the ghost did get the mafia spy. So maybe it was balanced?


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

DuranDuran PE said:


> Good playing! I hope you join us for future rounds.
> 
> I kept saying to myself "I'm definitely voting for @jean15paul_PE right away this round!" But then I thought, "Nah, every round should stand on its own. Besides, he's probably not mafia again anyway..."


Who did you investigate Mr cop?


----------



## steel

One thing I still don't get? If @djl PE was the spy, and @DuranDuran PE was the sherrif (who we luckily nightkilled the very first night), why the hell did the hunter ghosts target @MadamPirate PE ???? Made us all think she was mafia so that's why we all voted for her yesterday.


----------



## DLD PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> Who did you investigate Mr cop?


I investigated @RBHeadge PE right off the bat. I wanted to build a coalition early. I knew any "normal townie" response could also mean he was possibly the mafia spy, but I quickly debunked that theory.


----------



## DLD PE

structurenole15 said:


> One thing I still don't get? If @djl PE was the spy, and @DuranDuran PE was the sherrif (who we luckily nightkilled the very first night), why the hell did the hunter ghosts target @MadamPirate PE ???? Made us all think she was mafia so that's why we all voted for her yesterday.


Targeting @MadamPirate PE was simply a bad guess on my part. I think I started that vote and everyone followed suit.

@djl PE investigated me first and lucked out. I'm guessing he voted for me right away maybe as an announcement to the mafia that he found me. He blundered though and announced his status via PM after I got night killed. Easy mistake (he forgot about the ghost hunter thing) since this was a new added twist in our game. I couldn't help but take advantage.


----------



## Dothracki PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> Thanks for missing @Dothracki PE . I had a lot of fun and really enjoyed the writing.
> 
> I will say, I don't think the Hunter ghost mechanic was balanced correctly. You were worried about them giving too large of an advantage to the town, but they really helped out the mafia. They gave us 2 extra townie kills.
> 
> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
> Maybe it would have been different if the cop lived longer.


Maybe. I think once the cop is eliminated, especially on day one, the town's odds just take a cliff dive.



structurenole15 said:


> One thing I still don't get? If @djl PE was the spy, and @DuranDuran PE was the sherrif (who we luckily nightkilled the very first night), why the hell did the hunter ghosts target @MadamPirate PE ???? Made us all think she was mafia so that's why we all voted for her yesterday.


You knew she wasn't mafia


----------



## DLD PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> Correction. I guess the ghost did get the mafia spy. So maybe it was balanced?


It's an advantage to the town if the ghosts are careful. The haunt was a "gimmie", but the second haunt was a guess. In hindsight, maybe we should have exercised some caution since we weren't sure about @MadamPirate PE , but at some point the town is getting desperate for a mafia kill so it becomes a gamble. Just FYI, you were the third target but it was game over by then lol.


----------



## steel

Dothracki PE said:


> You knew she wasn't mafia


Yes, but I had to pretend I didn't know or else I'd be discovered!


----------



## txjennah PE

Hahaha well played, everyone! That was fun, thanks for modding @Dothracki PE


----------



## txjennah PE

Maybe I will actually read the rules next time


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

DuranDuran PE said:


> Targeting @MadamPirate PE was simply a bad guess on my part. I think I started that vote and everyone followed suit.
> 
> @djl PE investigated me first and lucked out. I'm guessing he voted for me right away maybe as an announcement to the mafia that he found me. He blundered though and announced his status via PM after I got night killed. Easy mistake (he forgot about the ghost hunter thing) since this was a new added twist in our game. I couldn't help but take advantage.


interesting


----------



## DLD PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> interesting


Who led the vote to night kill me first?


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

DuranDuran PE said:


> Who led the vote to night kill me first?


I suggested targeting you first. You usually keep a vote spreadsheet which provides good intel. My thought was killing you would keep you from tracking that since there's the new rule saying you're not allowed to participate after death.

Unfortunately the mod did it anyway... seems out of scope of the mod's job IMO. <sideeye> @Dothracki PE


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

I initially suggested nightkilling RB on day 2 because he's RB. But @structurenole15 suggested @vhab49_PE. And since she randomly voted for a mafia, we were wondering if she might be the cop.


----------



## beccabun PE

DuranDuran PE said:


> @beccabun PE why the fudgy?


more of an agreement with your fudgey lol


----------



## Dothracki PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> I suggested targeting you first. You usually keep a vote spreadsheet which provides good intel. My thought was killing you would keep you from tracking that since there's the new rule saying you're not allowed to participate after death.
> 
> Unfortunately the mod did it anyway... seems out of scope of the mod's job IMO. <sideeye> @Dothracki PE


Duely noted for feedback. I won't share it then in the future. Just the vote counts.


----------



## DLD PE

Dothracki PE said:


> Duely noted for feedback. I won't share it then in the future. Just the vote counts.


@jean15paul_PE fair point. We should clarify in the future if providing intel (vote history) is considered active participation/game analysis, or simply information to help others from scrolling back through multiple pages to see who voted for whom and when. 

I started sharing my spreadsheet a long time ago. I kept doing it even as mafia because I was afraid if I stopped doing it for one round, people would suspect I wasn't sharing info because I was mafia.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

DuranDuran PE said:


> @jean15paul_PE fair point. We should clarify in the future if providing intel (vote history) is considered active participation/game analysis, or simply information to help others from scrolling back through multiple pages to see who voted for whom and when.
> 
> I started sharing my spreadsheet a long time ago. I kept doing it even as mafia because I was afraid if I stopped doing it for one round, people would suspect I wasn't sharing info because I was mafia.


Yeah I agree. Not saying I'm right. But worth a discussion.
Curious what @RBHeadge PE thinks about this.


----------



## DLD PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> Yeah I agree. Not saying I'm right. But worth a discussion.
> Curious what @RBHeadge PE thinks about this.


Just my opinion, but the information I provide on the spreadsheet is nothing more than can be gained from simply going back to the beginning of the round and counting votes. It helps the town, but can also aid the mafia since they can use the vote history to build a case against a townie's voting history. On one hand, you can argue keeping up with votes is part of the game and the responsibility of each player to keep up with it. On the other hand, I recognize I'm an active player and if the spreadsheet helps the busier and more inactive players keep up with the game/story line and keeps them interested, then I think it's a plus. I'm good either way you guys decide though.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

jean15paul_PE said:


> Yeah I agree. Not saying I'm right. But worth a discussion.
> Curious what @RBHeadge PE thinks about this.


As the originator of the game, my opinion is that the mod should be involved in the game as little as possible. So while voting history is nice, it should be a voluntary act by one of the players/all of the players to go back and look at previous posts. If the mod is doing all the work for the players, it's taking some of the fun out of it.


----------



## steel

DuranDuran PE said:


> I started sharing my spreadsheet a long time ago. I kept doing it even as mafia because I was afraid if I stopped doing it for one round, people would suspect I wasn't sharing info because I was mafia.


I kept a spreadsheet very similar this round as well. I think it helped me keep track, and I was able to even share a snip of it last night while we were deciding who our next nightkill victim was. I'm probably going to keep doing it, but I probably won't ever share it in the public forum, just any private groups I'd be a part of.

And yes, that means I enjoyed this round enough that I'm hooked and would love to partake again!


----------



## DLD PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> As the originator of the game, my opinion is that the mod should be involved in the game as little as possible. So while voting history is nice, it should be a voluntary act by one of the players/all of the players to go back and look at previous posts. If the mod is doing all the work for the players, it's taking some of the fun out of it.


Should we ban snippets or voting history from participating players except in PMs?


----------



## steel

DuranDuran PE said:


> Should we ban snippets or voting history from participating players except in PMs?


I wouldn't go that far, cause if someone actively participating (and alive lol) wants to be smart enough or dumb enough to share their spreadsheet, that's up to them. It could help or hurt, but nobody will know which until it's too late probably lol.


----------



## NikR_PE

Now you all are making it too hard on someone like me who probably checks in couple times a day and looks for that spreadsheet. 

Thanks for modding @Dothracki PE


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

DuranDuran PE said:


> Should we ban snippets or voting history from participating players except in PMs?





structurenole15 said:


> I wouldn't go that far, cause if someone actively participating (and alive lol) wants to be smart enough or dumb enough to share their spreadsheet, that's up to them. It could help or hurt, but nobody will know which until it's too late probably lol.


I tend to agree. Participating players should be able to do (and share) that work if they want to, but the mod shouldn't.


----------



## steel

NikR_PE said:


> Now you all are making it too hard on someone like me who probably checks in couple times a day and looks for that spreadsheet.
> 
> Thanks for modding @Dothracki PE


Is there a way to pin the previous day's voting record at the top of the thread? That wouldn't count as the mod sharing a spreadsheet, it's just keeping one of their posts saying who got lynched and how many votes that person got available for quick reference.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> Thanks for missing @Dothracki PE . I had a lot of fun and really enjoyed the writing.
> 
> I will say, I don't think the Hunter ghost mechanic was balanced correctly. You were worried about them giving too large of an advantage to the town, but they really helped out the mafia. They gave us 2 extra townie kills.
> 
> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
> Maybe it would have been different if the cop lived longer.


Agree. 
The chance of a ghost kill should be proportional to the amount of ghosts relative to the original amount of townies. So early in the game the chance is pretty small, but later in the round the chances are higher.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> Unfortunately the mod did it anyway... seems out of scope of the mod's job IMO. <sideeye> @Dothracki PE


In the mafia tournament the website itself kept track of all of the information automatically. I don't think its inherently biased for the mod to do it. Besides there are at least a couple others that do it routinely for themselves anyway.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> Yeah I agree. Not saying I'm right. But worth a discussion.
> Curious what @RBHeadge PE thinks about this.


See reply above.

Context matters. If an impartial person displays it, or in @DuranDuran PE 's case, he always shows it then it isn't an issue. Its just a tool that anyone can use.

But if, for example, I post voting history, its because I'm trying to get people to see what I'm seeing and vote accordingly. I don't post history unless I'm trying to make a point so for me to do it an a dead character would be biased.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Everyone makes good point.
I definitely don't think we should ban it.

I kind of agree with whoever said the mod should be involved as little as possible. 

I don't think sharing the spreadsheet is biased toward the town or toward the maf. But it does balance the playing field between active players and less active players. Sometime especially when I'm maf, I hope to exploit some players inactivity. But that's not necessarily fair I guess.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

For whatever it's worth, I've always kept a spreadsheet when I mod, but I don't think I've shared it.
But if I'm not mod I would share it... but I don't usually keep it because other people do.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

I also keep a spreadsheet when I mod, because otherwise I forget who is what role.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

MadamPirate PE said:


> I also keep a spreadsheet when I mod, because otherwise I forget who is what role.


THIS


----------



## MeowMeow PE

Alright then, when are you starting a new game? Guess I ought to give it a go.


----------



## DLD PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> Sometime especially when I'm maf, I hope to exploit some players inactivity. But that's not necessarily fair I guess.


I think that's just being competitive and you shouldn't be too hard on yourself. I think if someone is inactive, it doesn't matter if you post voting history or not; they're going to ignore it anyway.


----------



## DLD PE

I'm in for next round, @whoeverismodding


----------



## Dothracki PE

I'm in for next round @JayKay PE


----------



## steel

I'm in, too!


----------



## djl PE

Go maf. I goofed, whoops!


----------



## beccabun PE

I'm in, hopefully i will be better at staying active!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

In it to die early!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

I'm in.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

I'm in... after the last 2 rounds I expect to die quickly 

We need a mod


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

MeowMeow said:


> Alright then, when are you starting a new game? Guess I ought to give it a go.


Welcome @MeowMeow 
You're going to have fun


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

MeowMeow said:


> Alright then, when are you starting a new game? Guess I ought to give it a go.


ONE OF US! ONE OF US! ONE OF US! ONE OF US! ONE OF US!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

In in in in iiiiiiinnnnnnn


----------



## txjennah PE

I'm in


----------



## JayKay PE

o. i guess i need 2 mod


----------



## JayKay PE

since i was voluntold. thanks @Dothracki PE


----------



## JayKay PE

i need a theme


----------



## RBHeadge PE

The Office?


----------



## steel




----------



## DLD PE

JayKay PE said:


> i need a theme


@JayKay PE I vote for @jean15paul_PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE

I'm out for next round - I'll be travelling for work all next week. @JayKay PE you can use me as an NPC.


----------



## steel

DuranDuran PE said:


> @JayKay PE I vote for @jean15paul_PE


@JayKay PE I vote for @DuranDuran PE


----------



## NikR_PE

@JayKay PE i am in.


----------



## JayKay PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> The Office?


Hits too close to home with some of the people I work with...


----------



## JayKay PE

I am not doing a theme around either @jean15paul_PE or @DuranDuran PE (though we share a lower intestine, it is not interesting enough to write about)


----------



## DLD PE

JayKay PE said:


> I am not doing a theme around either @jean15paul_PE or @DuranDuran PE (though we share a lower intestine, it is not interesting enough to write about)


Awww....oh well ok then lol


----------



## JayKay PE

Current list of in:
@MeowMeow, @DuranDuran PE, @Dothracki PE, @structurenole15, @beccabun PE, @squaretaper LIT AF PE, @RBHeadge PE, @jean15paul_PE, @ChebyshevII PE, @txjennah PE, and @NikR_PE


----------



## JayKay PE

Others? Do you want to play a jaykay-mod round?

@FlangeheadPEAZ, @vhab49_PE. @tj_PE, @MadamPirate PE, @EyehatethePEexam PE, @Roarbark, @BlueBlueprint_PE, @djl PE, @TrickShotG, @CUniverse, @blybrook PE. @SaltySteve PE, @chart94


----------



## JayKay PE

I am setting myself up for stress. I hope it's not a huge round again, which seems to happen when I mod, and makes me tired.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

JayKay PE said:


> Others? Do you want to play a jaykay-mod round?
> 
> @FlangeheadPEAZ, @vhab49_PE. @tj_PE, @MadamPirate PE, @EyehatethePEexam PE, @Roarbark, @BlueBlueprint_PE, @djl PE, @TrickShotG, @CUniverse, @blybrook PE. @SaltySteve PE, @chart94


Can't, travelling for work.


----------



## JayKay PE

MadamPirate PE said:


> Can't, travelling for work.


Was planning on starting next Monday, since this week/weekend are filled with work nonsense.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

JayKay PE said:


> Was planning on starting next Monday, since this week/weekend are filled with work nonsense.


I figured as much, and as such, am travelling for work all next week.  I fly out Monday and back home Thursday, on site Tues/Weds.


----------



## JayKay PE

JayKay PE said:


> Others? Do you want to play a jaykay-mod round?
> 
> @FlangeheadPEAZ, @vhab49_PE. @tj_PE, @MadamPirate PE, @EyehatethePEexam PE, @Roarbark, @BlueBlueprint_PE, @djl PE, @TrickShotG, @CUniverse, @blybrook PE. @SaltySteve PE, @chart94


@leggo PE, I'll agree to SPAM if you agree to play mafia next week


----------



## leggo PE

JayKay PE said:


> @leggo PE, I'll agree to SPAM if you agree to play mafia next week


Sorry, too busy spamming!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

JayKay PE said:


> Hits too close to home with some of the people I work with...


----------



## djl PE

JayKay PE said:


> Others? Do you want to play a jaykay-mod round?
> 
> @FlangeheadPEAZ, @vhab49_PE. @tj_PE, @MadamPirate PE, @EyehatethePEexam PE, @Roarbark, @BlueBlueprint_PE, @djl PE, @TrickShotG, @CUniverse, @blybrook PE. @SaltySteve PE, @chart94


yeeeeeahhhh im in!


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

JayKay PE said:


> i need a theme


What about inefficient government agencies with idiot bosses who don't trust their employees to do their jobs even though they are really good at it. Idiot bosses could be the mafia. Townies are employees. Something about getting fired or quitting or having to pay back relocation / education expenses....

I don't know, you can take it from there.


----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ

JayKay PE said:


> Others? Do you want to play a jaykay-mod round?
> 
> @FlangeheadPEAZ, @vhab49_PE. @tj_PE, @MadamPirate PE, @EyehatethePEexam PE, @Roarbark, @BlueBlueprint_PE, @djl PE, @TrickShotG, @CUniverse, @blybrook PE. @SaltySteve PE, @chart94


In


----------



## blybrook PE

I'm still out as an active player. Could end up on a field visit at some point next week. As much as I would enjoy a @JayKay PE modded round, I'll have to sit this one out.


----------



## chart94 PE

JayKay PE said:


> Others? Do you want to play a jaykay-mod round?
> 
> @FlangeheadPEAZ, @vhab49_PE. @tj_PE, @MadamPirate PE, @EyehatethePEexam PE, @Roarbark, @BlueBlueprint_PE, @djl PE, @TrickShotG, @CUniverse, @blybrook PE. @SaltySteve PE, @chart94


For next week?


----------



## JayKay PE

chart94 said:


> For next week?


I’m not starting a round on a Friday, if that’s what you’re asking


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

JayKay PE said:


> Others? Do you want to play a jaykay-mod round?
> 
> @FlangeheadPEAZ, @vhab49_PE. @tj_PE, @MadamPirate PE, @EyehatethePEexam PE, @Roarbark, @BlueBlueprint_PE, @djl PE, @TrickShotG, @CUniverse, @blybrook PE. @SaltySteve PE, @chart94


I'm in, been too long


----------



## JayKay PE

@civilrobot PE etc etc I know you haven't done a mafia round in a while, not sure if you want to join in on the mistake I made (the mistake being I decided to mod again when I just got assigned two huge/critical projects that have a lot of eyes on them).


----------



## JayKay PE

Okay. Baby-update: I just got 'voluntold' to take over two super ridiculously complex projects that are critical (one in the sense it being relocating/consolidating a huge department used in a ton of procedures, and the other in the sense of...it dragging on for way too long, contractors have already been paid 90% and only completed 33%, and I'm the clean-up crew). Due to that, I will not be starting the round on Monday, but will instead start it on Tuesday so I have a bit more time to plan/think out my theme and also reorganize my thoughts with my new work schedule.

Currently in (14):
@MeowMeow (a secret favorite due to the name matching my avi, you might have special mod favoritism/protection this round), @DuranDuran PE (my lower intestine buddy), @Dothracki PE (dead to me), @structurenole15 (I have no idea who you are, so you're sus), @beccabun PE (always maf), @squaretaper LIT AF PE (prob maf, unless they aren't), @RBHeadge PE (knows way too much, through the power of statistics and probability), @jean15paul_PE (gives sound advice...that makes everyone kill a townie), @ChebyshevII PE (has too many children to really have time to be playing), @txjennah PE (always 'forgets' to check their PMs), @NikR_PE (probably maf, unless they're doc, then shit) @djl PE (doesn't trust newbs, is a n00b), @FlangeheadPEAZ (always kills someone important), and @EyehatethePEexam PE (always a townie, until not)

Out (confirmed): @MadamPirate PE, @leggo PE (TOO BUSY SPAMMING TO PLAY), and @blybrook PE

Unsure/Maybe joining: @vhab49_PE, @tj_PE, @Roarbark, @BlueBlueprint_PE. @TrickShotG, @CUniverse, @SaltySteve PE, @chart94, and @civilrobot PE etc etc


----------



## Dothracki PE

I guess I should anticipate my death being fairly gruesome this round...


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

JayKay PE said:


> @jean15paul_PE (gives sound advice...that makes everyone kill a townie),


Don't reveal my secret strategy! 

This was an excellent post by the way. Bravo.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

JayKay PE said:


> Okay. Baby-update: I just got 'voluntold' to take over two super ridiculously complex projects that are critical (one in the sense it being relocating/consolidating a huge department used in a ton of procedures, and the other in the sense of...it dragging on for way too long, contractors have already been paid 90% and only completed 33%, and I'm the clean-up crew). Due to that, I will not be starting the round on Monday, but will instead start it on Tuesday so I have a bit more time to plan/think out my theme and also reorganize my thoughts with my new work schedule.
> 
> Currently in (14):
> @MeowMeow (a secret favorite due to the name matching my avi, you might have special mod favoritism/protection this round), @DuranDuran PE (my lower intestine buddy), @Dothracki PE (dead to me), @structurenole15 (I have no idea who you are, so you're sus), @beccabun PE (always maf), @squaretaper LIT AF PE (prob maf, unless they aren't), @RBHeadge PE (knows way too much, through the power of statistics and probability),
> @jean15paul_PE (gives sound advice...that makes everyone kill a townie), @ChebyshevII PE (has too many children to really have time to be playing), @txjennah PE (always 'forgets' to check their PMs), @NikR_PE (probably maf, unless they're doc, then shit) @djl PE (doesn't trust newbs, is a n00b), @FlangeheadPEAZ (always kills someone important), and @EyehatethePEexam PE (always a townie, until not)
> 
> Out (confirmed): @MadamPirate PE, @leggo PE (TOO BUSY SPAMMING TO PLAY), and @blybrook PE
> 
> Unsure/Maybe joining: @vhab49_PE, @tj_PE, @Roarbark, @BlueBlueprint_PE. @TrickShotG, @CUniverse, @SaltySteve PE, @chart94, and @civilrobot PE etc etc


Out. My head is not in it right now.


----------



## JayKay PE

vhab49_PE said:


> Out. My head is not in it right now.


Vhab is known to never lie, so I will accept this choice (though it makes my eyes leak something fierce).


----------



## CivilPE2022

JayKay PE said:


> Okay. Baby-update: I just got 'voluntold' to take over two super ridiculously complex projects that are critical (one in the sense it being relocating/consolidating a huge department used in a ton of procedures, and the other in the sense of...it dragging on for way too long, contractors have already been paid 90% and only completed 33%, and I'm the clean-up crew). Due to that, I will not be starting the round on Monday, but will instead start it on Tuesday so I have a bit more time to plan/think out my theme and also reorganize my thoughts with my new work schedule.
> 
> Currently in (14):
> @MeowMeow (a secret favorite due to the name matching my avi, you might have special mod favoritism/protection this round), @DuranDuran PE (my lower intestine buddy), @Dothracki PE (dead to me), @structurenole15 (I have no idea who you are, so you're sus), @beccabun PE (always maf), @squaretaper LIT AF PE (prob maf, unless they aren't), @RBHeadge PE (knows way too much, through the power of statistics and probability),
> @jean15paul_PE (gives sound advice...that makes everyone kill a townie), @ChebyshevII PE (has too many children to really have time to be playing), @txjennah PE (always 'forgets' to check their PMs), @NikR_PE (probably maf, unless they're doc, then shit) @djl PE (doesn't trust newbs, is a n00b), @FlangeheadPEAZ (always kills someone important), and @EyehatethePEexam PE (always a townie, until not)
> 
> Out (confirmed): @MadamPirate PE, @leggo PE (TOO BUSY SPAMMING TO PLAY), and @blybrook PE
> 
> Unsure/Maybe joining: @vhab49_PE, @tj_PE, @Roarbark, @BlueBlueprint_PE. @TrickShotG, @CUniverse, @SaltySteve PE, @chart94, and @civilrobot PE etc etc


Can I play too??


----------



## txjennah PE

JayKay PE said:


> Okay. Baby-update: I just got 'voluntold' to take over two super ridiculously complex projects that are critical (one in the sense it being relocating/consolidating a huge department used in a ton of procedures, and the other in the sense of...it dragging on for way too long, contractors have already been paid 90% and only completed 33%, and I'm the clean-up crew). Due to that, I will not be starting the round on Monday, but will instead start it on Tuesday so I have a bit more time to plan/think out my theme and also reorganize my thoughts with my new work schedule.
> 
> Currently in (14):
> @MeowMeow (a secret favorite due to the name matching my avi, you might have special mod favoritism/protection this round), @DuranDuran PE (my lower intestine buddy), @Dothracki PE (dead to me), @structurenole15 (I have no idea who you are, so you're sus), @beccabun PE (always maf), @squaretaper LIT AF PE (prob maf, unless they aren't), @RBHeadge PE (knows way too much, through the power of statistics and probability),
> @jean15paul_PE (gives sound advice...that makes everyone kill a townie), @ChebyshevII PE (has too many children to really have time to be playing), @txjennah PE (always 'forgets' to check their PMs), @NikR_PE (probably maf, unless they're doc, then shit) @djl PE (doesn't trust newbs, is a n00b), @FlangeheadPEAZ (always kills someone important), and @EyehatethePEexam PE (always a townie, until not)
> 
> Out (confirmed): @MadamPirate PE, @leggo PE (TOO BUSY SPAMMING TO PLAY), and @blybrook PE
> 
> Unsure/Maybe joining: @vhab49_PE, @tj_PE, @Roarbark, @BlueBlueprint_PE. @TrickShotG, @CUniverse, @SaltySteve PE, @chart94, and @civilrobot PE etc etc


If I get any messages this round, I'm not gonna check them OUT OF SPITE


----------



## steel

txjennah PE said:


> If I get any messages this round, I'm not gonna check them OUT OF SPITE


@JayKay PE I vote for @txjennah PE OUT OF SPITE.


----------



## DLD PE

JayKay PE said:


> Okay. Baby-update: I just got 'voluntold' to take over two super ridiculously complex projects that are critical (one in the sense it being relocating/consolidating a huge department used in a ton of procedures, and the other in the sense of...it dragging on for way too long, contractors have already been paid 90% and only completed 33%, and I'm the clean-up crew). Due to that, I will not be starting the round on Monday, but will instead start it on Tuesday so I have a bit more time to plan/think out my theme and also reorganize my thoughts with my new work schedule.
> 
> Currently in (14):
> @MeowMeow (a secret favorite due to the name matching my avi, you might have special mod favoritism/protection this round), @DuranDuran PE (my lower intestine buddy), @Dothracki PE (dead to me), @structurenole15 (I have no idea who you are, so you're sus), @beccabun PE (always maf), @squaretaper LIT AF PE (prob maf, unless they aren't), @RBHeadge PE (knows way too much, through the power of statistics and probability),
> @jean15paul_PE (gives sound advice...that makes everyone kill a townie), @ChebyshevII PE (has too many children to really have time to be playing), @txjennah PE (always 'forgets' to check their PMs), @NikR_PE (probably maf, unless they're doc, then shit) @djl PE (doesn't trust newbs, is a n00b), @FlangeheadPEAZ (always kills someone important), and @EyehatethePEexam PE (always a townie, until not)
> 
> Out (confirmed): @MadamPirate PE, @leggo PE (TOO BUSY SPAMMING TO PLAY), and @blybrook PE
> 
> Unsure/Maybe joining: @vhab49_PE, @tj_PE, @Roarbark, @BlueBlueprint_PE. @TrickShotG, @CUniverse, @SaltySteve PE, @chart94, and @civilrobot PE etc etc


Damn @Dothracki PE , what did you do? lol


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

CivilPE2022 said:


> Can I play too??


Welcome!!! I think were still adding people for this round. (starts tomorrow?) 
@JayKay PE can you confirm?


----------



## JayKay PE

CivilPE2022 said:


> Can I play too??


Adding you to the list!


----------



## JayKay PE

Current vote:

x1 @txjennah PE (structurenole)
x1 @notcheckingPMs (txj)


----------



## JayKay PE

Triple post so I don't get banned


----------



## DLD PE

I didn't get a PM. I'm townie!


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

DuranDuran PE said:


> I didn't get a PM. I'm townie!


SUS. you know we're starting tomorrow!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

jean15paul_PE said:


> SUS. you know we're starting tomorrow!


But is he wrong, tho?


----------



## Lariliss

Hello, are there players needed still?
I would be glad to join.


----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ

JayKay PE said:


> Okay. Baby-update: I just got 'voluntold' to take over two super ridiculously complex projects that are critical (one in the sense it being relocating/consolidating a huge department used in a ton of procedures, and the other in the sense of...it dragging on for way too long, contractors have already been paid 90% and only completed 33%, and I'm the clean-up crew). Due to that, I will not be starting the round on Monday, but will instead start it on Tuesday so I have a bit more time to plan/think out my theme and also reorganize my thoughts with my new work schedule.
> 
> Currently in (14):
> @MeowMeow (a secret favorite due to the name matching my avi, you might have special mod favoritism/protection this round), @DuranDuran PE (my lower intestine buddy), @Dothracki PE (dead to me), @structurenole15 (I have no idea who you are, so you're sus), @beccabun PE (always maf), @squaretaper LIT AF PE (prob maf, unless they aren't), @RBHeadge PE (knows way too much, through the power of statistics and probability),
> @jean15paul_PE (gives sound advice...that makes everyone kill a townie), @ChebyshevII PE (has too many children to really have time to be playing), @txjennah PE (always 'forgets' to check their PMs), @NikR_PE (probably maf, unless they're doc, then shit) @djl PE (doesn't trust newbs, is a n00b), @FlangeheadPEAZ (always kills someone important), and @EyehatethePEexam PE (always a townie, until not)
> 
> Out (confirmed): @MadamPirate PE, @leggo PE (TOO BUSY SPAMMING TO PLAY), and @blybrook PE
> 
> Unsure/Maybe joining: @vhab49_PE, @tj_PE, @Roarbark, @BlueBlueprint_PE. @TrickShotG, @CUniverse, @SaltySteve PE, @chart94, and @civilrobot PE etc etc


I guess this description of me might just keep me safe this game by mafia... Thanks Jaykay!


----------



## Dothracki PE

DuranDuran PE said:


> Damn @Dothracki PE , what did you do? lol


I think I volunteered @JayKay PE to mod, but I thought they said they would do it before I mentioned it... maybe I remembered wrong?


----------



## steel

Before the next round starts, I want to say that I very much enjoyed being mafia in the last round. I don't remember who said it (probably @Dothracki PE) but I did indeed learn the game faster that way, as it was my first time playing. 

Though we can't make a "noobs are always mafia" rule cause that would obviously be too easy lol.


----------



## DLD PE

structurenole15 said:


> Before the next round starts, I want to say that I very much enjoyed being mafia in the last round. I don't remember who said it (probably @Dothracki PE) but I did indeed learn the game faster that way, as it was my first time playing.
> 
> Though we can't make a "noobs are always mafia" rule cause that would obviously be too easy lol.


True story:

I played in my first mafia round 4 days before my results came out during the October '19 WTTS period. There were no protections for new players: no mulligans, no training wheels, no bunny slopes, no bumpers in the bowling lane. I was doing fine and Audi was getting all the votes, when suddenly SOMEONE (not going to name names) decided the "new" guy can't REALLY not know what's going on, so the votes started piling on me and then ANOTHER someone (not going to name names) decided they wanted to keep Audi around longer, so they voted to switch from Audi to me. I got lynched first day! So @structurenole15 be thankful you're in the more "civilized" version of mafia where newbs are protected


----------



## steel

DuranDuran PE said:


> True story:
> 
> I played in my first mafia round 4 days before my results came out during the October '19 WTTS period. There were no protections for new players: no mulligans, no training wheels, no bunny slopes, no bumpers in the bowling lane. I was doing fine and Audi was getting all the votes, when suddenly SOMEONE (not going to name names) decided the "new" guy can't REALLY not know what's going on, so the votes started piling on me and then ANOTHER someone (not going to name names) decided they wanted to keep Audi around longer, so they voted to switch from Audi to me. I got lynched first day! So @structurenole15 be thankful you're in the more "civilized" version of mafia where newbs are protected


I like to think I wasn't on anyone's radar the first day of the last round, but I was maf, so I'm definitely biased lol


----------



## steel

But remember, I can't possibly be mafia my first two times in a row!


----------



## steel

TRIIIPLEEE!


----------



## Lariliss

Any advice for newcomers, please?)


----------



## beccabun PE

structurenole15 said:


> But remember, I can't possibly be mafia my first two times in a row!


Yeah, and I couldn't POSSIBLY be mafia 3 times in a row, and yet....


----------



## beccabun PE

Lariliss said:


> Any advice for newcomers, please?)


The first rule of mafia is to have fun and make friends!

The second rule of mafia is to trust NO ONE.


----------



## Lariliss

beccabun PE said:


> The first rule of mafia is to have fun and make friends!
> 
> The second rule of mafia is to trust NO ONE.


Excellent, that's what I've expected!


----------



## DLD PE

Lariliss said:


> Any advice for newcomers, please?)


1. Have fun. Everyone here is great.
2. Don't take anything personal. Everyone here has won, lost, been lynched, sometimes on the first day multiple round in a row, been deceived, been a mole, etc.
3. The best players on here act the same all the time, no matter what their role. Those are the hardest ones to figure out. Still, many of them develop "tells" over time, but you have to figure that out on your own.
4. What @beccabun PE said.


----------



## Lariliss

DuranDuran PE said:


> 1. Have fun. Everyone here is great.
> 2. Don't take anything personal. Everyone here has won, lost, been lynched, sometimes on the first day multiple round in a row, been deceived, been a mole, etc.
> 3. The best players on here act the same all the time, no matter what their role. Those are the hardest ones to figure out. Still, many of them develop "tells" over time, but you have to figure that out on your own.
> 4. What @beccabun PE said.


Thank you!


----------



## JayKay PE

DuranDuran PE said:


> True story:
> 
> I played in my first mafia round 4 days before my results came out during the October '19 WTTS period. There were no protections for new players: no mulligans, no training wheels, no bunny slopes, no bumpers in the bowling lane. I was doing fine and Audi was getting all the votes, when suddenly SOMEONE (not going to name names) decided the "new" guy can't REALLY not know what's going on, so the votes started piling on me and then ANOTHER someone (not going to name names) decided they wanted to keep Audi around longer, so they voted to switch from Audi to me. I got lynched first day! So @structurenole15 be thankful you're in the more "civilized" version of mafia where newbs are protected


I love @Unintended Max P.E. and i cannot lie. I will always invite them to play mafia and force them to stick around. Because they can never be mafia.


----------



## DLD PE

JayKay PE said:


> I love @Unintended Max P.E. and i cannot lie. I will always invite them to play mafia and force them to stick around. Because they can never be mafia.


Until he was...

I still remember the round when he got so frustrated because he kept saying he didn't want to play but you kept inviting him. So to get back at everyone, he told everyone in the thread he was mafia and to please vote for him so he would stop getting tagged as a remaining player. Of course, no one believed him so no one voted for him. Turns out he really was mafia and the mafia won. That was hilarious!


----------



## steel

DuranDuran PE said:


> Until he was...
> 
> I still remember the round when he got so frustrated because he kept saying he didn't want to play but you kept inviting him. So to get back at everyone, he told everyone in the thread he was mafia and to please vote for him so he would stop getting tagged as a remaining player. Of course, no one believed him so no one voted for him. Turns out he really was mafia and the mafia won. That was hilarious!


So, was it all a prank to deceive everyone, or was he really sick of playing and was just assigned to the mafia and he thought spilling the beans would set him free?


----------



## DLD PE

structurenole15 said:


> So, was it all a prank to deceive everyone, or was he really sick of playing and was just assigned to the mafia and he thought spilling the beans would set him free?


I'm guessing 10% former, 90% latter. Others correct me if I'm wrong, but I think that was the last or next-to-last round he played.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

I thought he would say he was mafia every round and we would always kill him and he was never mafia
Eventually we stopped paying attention.
Then he was mafia and he won.


----------



## Dothracki PE

Lariliss said:


> Any advice for newcomers, please?)



Everyone is mafia and is not mafia at the same time unless you know otherwise. So you will need to take everyone's actions with a grain of salt.
Don't take anything personally. The game does get a bit intense at times.
You should hopefully be given a pass on the first day to learn the game. You might learn much faster if you do get to be mafia in your first round, but it's not a big deal if you are not. It's a random draw for the special roles so you will find out if you are the chosen one.
We all make mistakes so don't be too hard on yourself if you accidentally kill the cop and/or the whole town like I did two rounds ago.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

So I just realized this, but take a look at the "Similar Threads" area down below.


Ring a bell, @LyceeFruit (Whom I can't tag right now)?


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

DuranDuran PE said:


> I'm guessing 10% former, 90% latter. Others correct me if I'm wrong, but I think that was the last or next-to-last round he played.


It's a dumb game.


----------



## leggo PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> So I just realized this, but take a look at the "Similar Threads" area down below.
> View attachment 25029
> 
> Ring a bell, @LyceeFruit (Whom I can't tag right now)?



You should go take a look if you haven’t already!


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

jean15paul_PE said:


> I thought he would say he was mafia every round and we would always kill him and he was never mafia
> Eventually we stopped paying attention.
> Then he was mafia and he won.


No, I only did that the one time. What I did more regularly was vote for myself.... until that was outlawed.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

leggo PE said:


> You should go take a look if you haven’t already!


Just did! Super impressed.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

JayKay PE said:


> I love @Unintended Max P.E. and i cannot lie. I will always invite them to play mafia and force them to stick around. Because they can never be mafia.


You love yourself.


----------



## JayKay PE

Unintended Max P.E. said:


> You love yourself.


So. Because I love myself, you’re totally playing next round.

okay. Good talk good talk.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

beccabun PE said:


> The first rule of mafia is to have fun and make friends!
> 
> The second rule of mafia is to trust NO ONE.


False. First rule of mafia is distract everyone with puppy/kitty photos.

Second rule is ban fun and alienate people. Got it??


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> False. First rule of mafia is distract everyone with puppy/kitty photos.
> 
> Second rule is ban fun and alienate people. Got it??


Third rule: @squaretaper LIT AF PE is ALWAYS mafia, even if he's not.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Third rule: @squaretaper LIT AF PE is ALWAYS mafia, even if he's not.


YOU NEVER TELL THE RECIPE FOR SECRET SAUCE


----------



## RBHeadge PE

I'd like to propose again that the new players get a free pass on the first day. No lynches/no nightkilling. Actually I like to propose making this a permanent rule.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> YOU NEVER TELL THE RECIPE FOR SECRET SAUCE


It's public information, people can find it by digging through the ~1500 pages of the thread.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

beccabun PE said:


> Yeah, and I couldn't POSSIBLY be mafia 3 times in a row, and yet....


ikr, @SaltySteve PE @RBHeadge PE @NikR_PE 

Definitely not four or five times in a row,
right @chart94


----------



## RBHeadge PE

beccabun PE said:


> The second rule of mafia is to trust NO ONE.


Well maybe a couple people, but only if they do a certain thing(s). But the new guys will have to figure who those players are and what their tells are for themselves.
see:


DuranDuran PE said:


> 3. The best players on here act the same all the time, no matter what their role. Those are the hardest ones to figure out. Still, many of them develop "tells" over time, but you have to figure that out on your own.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

JayKay PE said:


> So. Because I love myself, you’re totally playing next round.
> 
> okay. Good talk good talk.


This is confusing AF.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Also, why can't we tag @lycee?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Unintended Max P.E. said:


> Also, why can't we tag @lycee?


Supposedly, they haven't logged in since the web site switchover, therefore she's not technically a user.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Have fun with the game
Don't take anything personal, don't make anything personal
Don't worry about making mistakes, we ALL do it
Generally speaking, this is a friendly game among friends who would like to continue playing this friendly game with friends. 
Snarky/funny gifs and memes are encouraged
your playstyle is up to you. we hope you stick around and play even when the wait is over, and you can figure out for yourself what works
The time spent playing is up to you. Some take it more seriously and invest more time in it that others.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

DuranDuran PE said:


> 1. Have fun. Everyone here is great.
> 2. Don't take anything personal. Everyone here has won, lost, been lynched, sometimes on the first day multiple round in a row, been deceived, been a mole, etc.
> 3. The best players on here act the same all the time, no matter what their role. Those are the hardest ones to figure out. Still, many of them develop "tells" over time, but you have to figure that out on your own.
> 4. What @beccabun PE said.


And vhab does not lie. I will evade the truth, but eventually even the truth seems shady.


----------



## JayKay PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> I'd like to propose again that the new players get a free pass on the first day. No lynches/no nightkilling. Actually I like to propose making this a permanent rule.


*cries in four rounds in a row I died the first day/night*


----------



## NikR_PE

JayKay PE said:


> *cries in four rounds in a row I died the first day/night*


That's rough.
Anyways i vote for @JayKay PE


----------



## DLD PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> I'd like to propose again that the new players get a free pass on the first day. No lynches/no nightkilling. Actually I like to propose making this a permanent rule.


I propose @JayKay PE gives me a free pass this round, since I didn't get one when I first started.


----------



## JayKay PE

*Mafia – An Office Game*

Welcome to another *JK-Mod/Semi-classic* round of Mafia with 16 players.

There are town members and mafia. Townies must try to find and eliminate the mafia with extreme prejudice before they are eliminated. The game ends when either all of the Mafia is eliminated (town wins), or there are fewer townsfolk than Mafia members (Mafia wins).

The game will start today, *Tuesday, November 9, 2021*. Lynching will be allowed on the first day. Mafia can lynch the first night. In the event the game extends to the weekend, the game will be in extended night phase starting Friday night and resuming the Monday morning.

*This is a game has a special character with a trigger element (that has been slightly adjusted) as well as some mafia voting clarification!*

There are townsfolk (townies), and Mafia members. Townsfolk are going to try to eliminate the Mafia with extreme prejudice before the Mafia eliminates them. The game ends when either all of the Mafia is eliminated (town wins), or there are fewer townsfolk than Mafia members (Mafia wins).

During the day, everybody (townsfolk and Mafia) will publicly vote for a person to eliminate; I will eliminate the person with the most votes at the end of the day and reveal what their role was.

The Mafia members are going to privately tell me who they would like to eliminate during the night. A minimum of two mafia votes is needed to make a killing (because the mafia is a family and as long as two are alive, agreement must be met).

If the town lynching narrative is being posted the next morning, due to me being exhausted by work, I will reveal the lynched person's affiliation and/or role before the night kill/morning narrative.

In addition to regular townsfolk and members of the Mafia, there is also a Doctor and a Cop. The Doctor can choose someone to “save” during the night; if they choose the same person the Mafia chose, then that player will escape elimination by the Mafia that night. The Cop can “investigate” players during the day and will have their intel before the lynching.

*THERE IS A RETURNING SPECIAL ROLE THIS GAME: THE CASSANDRA!* The Cassandra player does not know they have this role until a trigger occurs in the game and/or thread. A trigger could be reaching a certain page number or by player actions in the thread (like ghost votes, triple posts, etc.). The trigger is picked before the game begins. The Cassandra can be either mafia or townie alignment and once triggered, they will receive a special PM that explains their new role.

The Cassandra is similar to the investigator, where they will find out information about a player (i.e., what their role is), but they do not have a choice on who the information is about. The information will come to them as a vision (overnight PM) every night until end of game and/or they are killed. Unlike the investigators, the Cassandra *MUST* share their information with the thread. If they do not reveal their information, they will automatically be lynched that evening by the townies whether they are voted for or not. This will override all voting blocks.

The Mafia members know who each other are, but no one knows anyone else’s role except me. I have sent more specific instructions to the members of the Mafia, the Doctor, and the Cop. If you did not receive a PM from me, then you are a regular townsfolk/townie.

You may use this thread to vote and post about the game. Anyone (playing or not playing, eliminated or not) can use this thread to speculate, discuss, accuse, or otherwise participate in the game; just please make sure to follow regular EB forum guidelines.

To vote on a person to eliminate, mention me @JayKay PE and tell me specifically that 1) you are voting and 2) the username of the person you are voting to eliminate.

Example: @JayKay PE I vote for @BlueBlueprint_PE because they didn't join the game

*Please submit your votes in this thread by 9:00 PM EST/8:00 PM Central/7:00 PM Mountain/6:00 PM Pacific Time/Whatever Roar and Bly-time.*

A couple of rules:

1) You may use this thread to vote and post about the game
2) Anyone who is an active participant in the game can use this thread to speculate, discuss, accuse, or otherwise participate in the game; just please make sure to follow regular EB forum guidelines.
3) Your vote only counts if you are playing and not yet eliminated.
4) If there is a tie for most votes, I will either ask for 10 rounds of RPS or use a randomizer in a best of 10 round.
*5) EB PMing is allowed this round.*
6) All votes via PM will not count unless they are specifically for Mafia actions.
7) Votes submitted after the deadline will count towards the following day.
8) You are not allowed to reveal your role, privately or publicly, after you have been eliminated. You may not post screengrabs of private messages in this thread.
9) Please keep all trash talk in the thread and don’t take things too seriously!
10) New players get a free pass on the _first day_. No lynches/no night kill. New players this around are: @MeowMeow, @CivilPE2022 and @Lariliss

Please feel free to ask questions in the thread!

Current players this round: @MeowMeow, @DuranDuran PE, @Dothracki PE, @structurenole15, @beccabun PE, @squaretaper LIT AF PE, @RBHeadge PE, @jean15paul_PE, @ChebyshevII PE, @txjennah PE, @NikR_PE, @djl PE, @FlangeheadPEAZ, @EyehatethePEexam PE, @CivilPE2022, and @Lariliss


----------



## DLD PE

Let the game begin!


----------



## beccabun PE

16 players???!?!! let's gooooo!!!


----------



## JayKay PE

beccabun PE said:


> 16 players???!?!! let's gooooo!!!


I am already exhausted. Is this like a yearly tradition? Holiday season = huge JK mod round?


----------



## MeowMeow PE

How many mafia people are there? Just trying to figure out how many mafia people need to be eliminated vs townies...


----------



## Lariliss

Silly me, how do I know who am I?


----------



## steel

So, once the trigger is pulled, whatever that may be, the Cassandra must reveal any info given to them. So, at that point, everyone will know who the Cassandra is, but the Cassandra may also (or may not be) mafia?

Sounds interesting! Let's see how this plays out!


----------



## steel

MeowMeow said:


> How many mafia people are there? Just trying to figure out how many mafia people need to be eliminated vs townies...


Only the mafia knows how many of them they are.


----------



## beccabun PE

Lariliss said:


> Silly me, how do I know who am I?


You'll get a PM if you're a special role, if you don't get a PM then you're town


----------



## Dothracki PE

MeowMeow said:


> How many mafia people are there? Just trying to figure out how many mafia people need to be eliminated vs townies...


Only the mafia and the mod know, but It's usually around 25% of the total number of players with a plus/minus one person depending on the amount of total players. Always assume the worst case. It's always up to the mod's discretion though so @JayKay PE could make the percentage whatever they feel like at the time they start the round.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Lariliss said:


> Silly me, how do I know who am I?


If you didn't get a PM, then you are a regular townie.



structurenole15 said:


> Only the mafia knows how many of them they are.


@JayKay PE knows too 

There are some formulae to determine it. 50/50 odds are when the N-mafia is ~= sqrt(N-players) With 16 players there should be a minimum of 3 mafia. It wouldn't surprise me to see four this round. 5 mafia would be a strong mafia-win-bias and may mean a short game.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> If you didn't get a PM, then you are a regular townie.
> 
> 
> @JayKay PE knows too
> 
> There are some formulae to determine it. 50/50 odds are when the N-mafia is ~= sqrt(N-players) With 16 players there should be a minimum of 3 mafia. It wouldn't surprise me to see four this round. 5 mafia would be a strong mafia-win-bias and may mean a short game.


I thought the formula for number of mafia was number of players / 4 and rounded DOWN to a whole number. That's what I used when I was mod.

But yeah, officially only the mod knows and there's some margin of error. With 16 players, I'd assume 4 mafia.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

JayKay PE said:


> The Mafia members are going to privately tell me who they would like to eliminate during the night. A minimum of two mafia votes is needed to make a killing (because the mafia is a family and as long as two are alive, agreement must be met).


This is new!
I can't tell you how many time I was mafia and was the only one voting.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

JayKay PE said:


> The Cop can “investigate” players during the night.


Is this different? I normally only skim the rules because we've all played so much. But @JayKay PE made me actually read them this time. I thought cop investigations happened during the day.


----------



## beccabun PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> Is this different? I normally only skim the rules because we've all played so much. But @JayKay PE made me actually read them this time. I thought cop investigations happened during the day.


That definitely seems different. So the cop can't do their first investigation until after the first vote?


----------



## JayKay PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> This is new!
> I can't tell you how many time I was mafia and was the only one voting.


I made this minor edit because I've seen this happen in the past and I feel like it gives the mafia an 'unfair' advantage if they have one super into it player and the rest just go along.


jean15paul_PE said:


> Is this different? I normally only skim the rules because we've all played so much. But @JayKay PE made me actually read them this time. I thought cop investigations happened during the day.


Whoops! No, you were right. I did a copy+paste and might have pulled this from when we had multiple investigators/doctors. I will be editing/changing that


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

beccabun PE said:


> That definitely seems different. So the cop can't do their first investigation until after the first vote?


It's also possible that it's always been written that way and we've been actually handling it differently because vets don't read the rules.


----------



## JayKay PE

beccabun PE said:


> That definitely seems different. So the cop can't do their first investigation until after the first vote?


I messed up. I fixed.


----------



## JayKay PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> It's also possible that it's always been written that way and we've been actually handling it differently because vets don't read the rules.


Actually, I think in the past we did have the cop wait until the first 'kill' to begin investigations, but then it was getting messy because the doctor and cop were starting at different time.

I changed it. Cop can do first investigation on first day and will have intel before the lynching.


----------



## JayKay PE

TRIIIIIIIIPLE


----------



## Lariliss

beccabun PE said:


> You'll get a PM if you're a special role, if you don't get a PM then you're town


Thanks! My guess was on PM


----------



## steel

DuranDuran PE said:


> I propose @JayKay PE gives me a free pass this round, since I didn't get one when I first started.


@JayKay PE I vote for @DuranDuran PE. He seems to feel entitled to something that isn't rightfully his and that's definitely mafia attitude.


----------



## DLD PE

structurenole15 said:


> @JayKay PE I vote for @DuranDuran PE. He seems to feel entitled to something that isn't rightfully his and that's definitely mafia attitude.


I'll let this slide, since you're still kind of new, and I don't cast retaliatory votes for good reason.

I'm not mafia.


----------



## JayKay PE

Current vote:

x1 @DuranDuran PE (structurenoel)


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

@JayKay PE I vote @DuranDuran PE for no reason at all.


----------



## DLD PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> @JayKay PE I vote @DuranDuran PE for no reason at all.


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

JayKay PE said:


> *Mafia – An Office Game*
> 
> Welcome to another *JK-Mod/Semi-classic* round of Mafia with 16 players.
> 
> There are town members and mafia. Townies must try to find and eliminate the mafia with extreme prejudice before they are eliminated. The game ends when either all of the Mafia is eliminated (town wins), or there are fewer townsfolk than Mafia members (Mafia wins).
> 
> The game will start today, *Tuesday, November 9, 2021*. Lynching will be allowed on the first day. Mafia can lynch the first night. In the event the game extends to the weekend, the game will be in extended night phase starting Friday night and resuming the Monday morning.
> 
> *This is a game has a special character with a trigger element (that has been slightly adjusted) as well as some mafia voting clarification!*
> 
> There are townsfolk (townies), and Mafia members. Townsfolk are going to try to eliminate the Mafia with extreme prejudice before the Mafia eliminates them. The game ends when either all of the Mafia is eliminated (town wins), or there are fewer townsfolk than Mafia members (Mafia wins).
> 
> During the day, everybody (townsfolk and Mafia) will publicly vote for a person to eliminate; I will eliminate the person with the most votes at the end of the day and reveal what their role was.
> 
> The Mafia members are going to privately tell me who they would like to eliminate during the night. A minimum of two mafia votes is needed to make a killing (because the mafia is a family and as long as two are alive, agreement must be met).
> 
> If the town lynching narrative is being posted the next morning, due to me being exhausted by work, I will reveal the lynched person's affiliation and/or role before the night kill/morning narrative.
> 
> In addition to regular townsfolk and members of the Mafia, there is also a Doctor and a Cop. The Doctor can choose someone to “save” during the night; if they choose the same person the Mafia chose, then that player will escape elimination by the Mafia that night. The Cop can “investigate” players during the day and will have their intel before the lynching.
> 
> *THERE IS A RETURNING SPECIAL ROLE THIS GAME: THE CASSANDRA!* The Cassandra player does not know they have this role until a trigger occurs in the game and/or thread. A trigger could be reaching a certain page number or by player actions in the thread (like ghost votes, triple posts, etc.). The trigger is picked before the game begins. The Cassandra can be either mafia or townie alignment and once triggered, they will receive a special PM that explains their new role.
> 
> The Cassandra is similar to the investigator, where they will find out information about a player (i.e., what their role is), but they do not have a choice on who the information is about. The information will come to them as a vision (overnight PM) every night until end of game and/or they are killed. Unlike the investigators, the Cassandra *MUST* share their information with the thread. If they do not reveal their information, they will automatically be lynched that evening by the townies whether they are voted for or not. This will override all voting blocks.
> 
> The Mafia members know who each other are, but no one knows anyone else’s role except me. I have sent more specific instructions to the members of the Mafia, the Doctor, and the Cop. If you did not receive a PM from me, then you are a regular townsfolk/townie.
> 
> You may use this thread to vote and post about the game. Anyone (playing or not playing, eliminated or not) can use this thread to speculate, discuss, accuse, or otherwise participate in the game; just please make sure to follow regular EB forum guidelines.
> 
> To vote on a person to eliminate, mention me @JayKay PE and tell me specifically that 1) you are voting and 2) the username of the person you are voting to eliminate.
> 
> Example: @JayKay PE I vote for @BlueBlueprint_PE because they didn't join the game
> 
> *Please submit your votes in this thread by 9:00 PM EST/8:00 PM Central/7:00 PM Mountain/6:00 PM Pacific Time/Whatever Roar and Bly-time.*
> 
> A couple of rules:
> 
> 1) You may use this thread to vote and post about the game
> 2) Anyone who is an active participant in the game can use this thread to speculate, discuss, accuse, or otherwise participate in the game; just please make sure to follow regular EB forum guidelines.
> 3) Your vote only counts if you are playing and not yet eliminated.
> 4) If there is a tie for most votes, I will either ask for 10 rounds of RPS or use a randomizer in a best of 10 round.
> *5) EB PMing is allowed this round.*
> 6) All votes via PM will not count unless they are specifically for Mafia actions.
> 7) Votes submitted after the deadline will count towards the following day.
> 8) You are not allowed to reveal your role, privately or publicly, after you have been eliminated. You may not post screengrabs of private messages in this thread.
> 9) Please keep all trash talk in the thread and don’t take things too seriously!
> 10) New players get a free pass on the _first day_. No lynches/no night kill. New players this around are: @MeowMeow, @CivilPE2022 and @Lariliss
> 
> Please feel free to ask questions in the thread!
> 
> Current players this round: @MeowMeow, @DuranDuran PE, @Dothracki PE, @structurenole15, @beccabun PE, @squaretaper LIT AF PE, @RBHeadge PE, @jean15paul_PE, @ChebyshevII PE, @txjennah PE, @NikR_PE, @djl PE, @FlangeheadPEAZ, @EyehatethePEexam PE, @CivilPE2022, and @Lariliss


ah dang it! missed out on this round! but I'll keep tabs and should be able to join the next round. onboarding the new job has been pretty time consuming!


----------



## JayKay PE

Current vote:

x2 @DuranDuran PE (structurenoel, chebs)


----------



## JayKay PE

Cassandra has been triggered. Cassandra will be messaged with separate instructions. Cassandra will only be allowed to speak truth this round.


----------



## JayKay PE

TRRRRRRRRRIPLE POST


----------



## beccabun PE

JayKay PE said:


> Cassandra has been triggered. Cassandra will be messaged with separate instructions. Cassandra will only be allowed to speak truth this round.


Oh THAT was quick


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

JayKay PE said:


> Cassandra has been triggered. Cassandra will be messaged with separate instructions. Cassandra will only be allowed to speak truth this round.


Hahaha. It's not surprising that I'm the one who did the triggering.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

JayKay PE said:


> Cassandra has been triggered. Cassandra will be messaged with separate instructions. Cassandra will only be allowed to speak truth this round.


What was the trigger?


----------



## DLD PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Hahaha. It's not surprising that I'm the one who did the triggering.


@ChebyshevII PE are you mafia?


----------



## NikR_PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> What was the trigger?


Probably 2 votes for same person in succession.


----------



## JayKay PE

The trigger will be revealed at end of game.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

@MeowMeow, @CivilPE2022 and @Lariliss

Votes probably won't seem to have any rhyme or reason for a while. It's because they don't. The first couple of days tend to be super random. Later people will start to speculate on patterns and theories.

Hang in there. And feel free to jump into the conversation, whether it's about the game or not.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

NikR_PE said:


> Probably 2 votes for same person in succession.


I was assuming it was the office gif


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

jean15paul_PE said:


> What was the trigger?


Nope. I'm just naturally abrasive.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Nope. I'm just naturally abrasive.


Aww, no you aren't.


----------



## NikR_PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> I was assuming it was the office gif


It could be


----------



## DLD PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> @MeowMeow, @CivilPE2022 and @Lariliss
> 
> Votes probably won't seem to have any rhyme or reason for a while. It's because they don't. The first couple of days tend to be super random. Later people will start to speculate on patterns and theories.
> 
> Hang in there. And feel free to jump into the conversation, whether it's about the game or not.


Also, don't vote for me...unless you're mafia.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> I thought the formula for number of mafia was number of players / 4 and rounded DOWN to a whole number. That's what I used when I was mod.


For small n-players that formula works too.

Our rounds have been between 9-18* players, with the vast majority being around 12-14, so n/4 or ~sqrt is roughly the same.

*Or something like that. The Dec 2020 mega round, which JK also modded was the record holder. It was also my favorite round to play.



jean15paul_PE said:


> Is this different? I normally only skim the rules because we've all played so much. But @JayKay PE made me actually read them this time. I thought cop investigations happened during the day.





JayKay PE said:


> Whoops! No, you were right. I did a copy+paste and might have pulled this from when we had multiple investigators/doctors. I will be editing/changing that


Standard mafia rules, and the rules we played for the first few months, had the investigations at night. I was the first mod to change it to a daytime investigation; and I'm pretty sure I changed the master rules when I did it. 

I made the change to ease and increase game participation. I'm not aware if anyone else plays that way.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

JayKay PE said:


> Cassandra has been triggered. Cassandra will be messaged with separate instructions. Cassandra will only be allowed to speak truth this round.


----------



## NikR_PE




----------



## MeowMeow PE

So we aren't told who Cassandra is? So like, Cassandra could tell us the information that they HAVE to tell us (for example, they'd say "so-and-so is mafia" because they have to tell us. but then we might be like "pshhh whatever" and choose to not believe them because we don't know they're Cassandra and we assume they are just BSing?


----------



## DLD PE

MeowMeow said:


> So we aren't told who Cassandra is? So like, Cassandra could tell us the information that they HAVE to tell us (for example, they'd say "so-and-so is mafia" because they have to tell us. but then we might be like "pshhh whatever" and choose to not believe them because we don't know they're Cassandra and we assume they are just BSing?


----------



## MeowMeow PE

DuranDuran PE said:


> View attachment 25144


Right.....what I'm asking is, do we KNOW who the Cassandra is? If not, then they could share the information, but we don't know if it's the truth, because we don't know they're the Cassandra... Just because they MUST share their information, doesn't mean they MUST tell us they're Cassandra...right?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

MeowMeow said:


> Right.....what I'm asking is, do we KNOW who the Cassandra is? If not, then they could share the information, but we don't know if it's the truth, because we don't know they're the Cassandra... Just because they MUST share their information, doesn't mean they MUST tell us they're Cassandra...right?


That's the way I read it. It doesn't say that they have to write a singular post that only says [player] is [alignment].
@JayKay PE explained in a previous round that it could be "hidden" in a more general post during the day. As an example, many players will post their reads on other players in the thread. So the information they are required to reveal could be hidden in a bunch of "packing peanuts" of similar style information about other players in the round. If done well the collective public thread may never figure it.



JayKay PE said:


> Cassandra has been triggered. Cassandra will be messaged with separate instructions. Cassandra will only be allowed to speak truth this round.


^this of course adds a new wrinkle. Would this mean that the Cassandra is incapable of speaking falsehoods in the thread? Or they can only say what they are instructed to say and nothing else?


----------



## DLD PE

MeowMeow said:


> Right.....what I'm asking is, do we KNOW who the Cassandra is? If not, then they could share the information, but we don't know if it's the truth, because we don't know they're the Cassandra... Just because they MUST share their information, doesn't mean they MUST tell us they're Cassandra...right?


The way I read the role is:

We don't know who the Cassandra is. They must tell us publicly whatever truth is revealed to them tonight (if they live through the night). They are not required to tell us their role.


----------



## MeowMeow PE

So if we asked Cassandra IF they are Cassandra....then would they be able to lie and say no? Or would they have to say yes?


----------



## DLD PE




----------



## JayKay PE

MeowMeow said:


> So if we asked Cassandra IF they are Cassandra....then would they be able to lie and say no? Or would they have to say yes?


Cassandra must speak the truth concerning their vision. So if they are told a certain player is a townie or mafia or cop or doctor, they have to 'reveal' that information in some manner to the thread. They do not need to reveal that they are a special role or Cassandra.


----------



## steel

JayKay PE said:


> Cassandra must speak the truth concerning their vision. So if they are told a certain player is a townie or mafia or cop or doctor, they have to 'reveal' that information in some manner to the thread. They do not need to reveal that they are a special role or Cassandra.


Could they phrase it in such a way as to say "I think so-and-so is [alignment]" ?
This would make so much more sense to me if I was Cassandra lol


----------



## JayKay PE

structurenole15 said:


> Could they phrase it in such a way as to say "I think so-and-so is [alignment]" ?
> This would make so much more sense to me if I was Cassandra lol


Cassandra must state it matter of factly (i.e, BLANK is mafia, or BLANK is townie, they cannot say I think), but that does not mean they cannot do a data dump or 'hide' the info in some way.


----------



## steel

So the first person to make a blatant accusation, everyone is gonna think is Cassandra and they're gonna get voted off the island right away lol


----------



## beccabun PE

structurenole15 said:


> So the first person to make a blatant accusation, everyone is gonna think is Cassandra and they're gonna get voted off the island right away lol


why would we vote out someone who's getting direct information from the mod?

EDIT: you mean the mafia will vote them out, gotcha


----------



## steel

beccabun PE said:


> why would we vote out someone who's getting direct information from the mod?
> 
> EDIT: you mean the mafia will vote them out, gotcha


Correct. I could have phrased that clearer lol. If they reveal someone to be mafia, they're getting killed by said mafia. If they reveal you or I as a townie, then we will know who Cassandra is. Cause who else would just say "so-and-so is a Townie"

Though if it's @RBHeadge PE, he posts his feelings toward who is what anyway so he'd hide it easy.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

The townies could try to protect the Cassandra by also making Cassandra-like posts. If we all do it the mafia doesn't know who to target, but it makes it harder to figure out who is the Cassandra and who to trust.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Another possibility... the Cassandra


JayKay PE said:


> The Cassandra can be either mafia or townie alignment and once triggered, they will receive a special PM that explains their new role.


Actually this makes things even more interesting.
The Cassandra could be mafia, but would be forced to reveal factual info publicly. Therefore they are still valuable to the town.

@JayKay PE I assume the mafia can't vote to kill one of their own, even if it's the Cassandra?


----------



## DLD PE

structurenole15 said:


> Correct. I could have phrased that clearer lol. If they reveal someone to be mafia, they're getting killed by said mafia. If they reveal you or I as a townie, then we will know who Cassandra is. Cause who else would just say "so-and-so is a Townie"
> 
> Though if it's @RBHeadge PE, he posts his feelings toward who is what anyway so he'd hide it easy.


He would be very subtle about it. He would give a clue, but more often than not, the townies fail to pick up on it.


----------



## Dothracki PE

Random vote, with coffee this time!

@JayKay PE I vote for @squaretaper LIT AF PE, it's been a while since they were mafia anyway.


----------



## beccabun PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> Another possibility... the Cassandra
> 
> Actually this makes things even more interesting.
> The Cassandra could be mafia, but would be forced to reveal factual info publicly. Therefore they are still valuable to the town.
> 
> @JayKay PE I assume the mafia can't vote to kill one of their own, even if it's the Cassandra?


Well, they could always just not reveal their information and automatically get voted out?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Dothracki PE said:


> Random vote, with coffee this time!
> 
> @JayKay PE I vote for @squaretaper LIT AF PE, it's been a while since they were mafia anyway.
> 
> View attachment 25160


OH COME ON!!


----------



## JayKay PE

Current vote:

x2 @DuranDuran PE (structurenoel, chebs)
x1 @squaretaper LIT AF PE (Doth)


----------



## JayKay PE

structurenole15 said:


> Correct. I could have phrased that clearer lol. If they reveal someone to be mafia, they're getting killed by said mafia. If they reveal you or I as a townie, then we will know who Cassandra is. Cause who else would just say "so-and-so is a Townie"
> 
> Though if it's @RBHeadge PE, he posts his feelings toward who is what anyway so he'd hide it easy.


lol, not commenting on this, because there have been blatant accusation of so-and-so being a townie/mafia in previous rounds


----------



## JayKay PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> Another possibility... the Cassandra
> 
> Actually this makes things even more interesting.
> The Cassandra could be mafia, but would be forced to reveal factual info publicly. Therefore they are still valuable to the town.
> 
> @JayKay PE I assume the mafia can't vote to kill one of their own, even if it's the Cassandra?


As for previous rounds, mafia is allowed to vote for mafia members during the day lynching. Mafia members cannot vote for each other/suicide during the night kill.


----------



## beccabun PE

@JayKay PE I vote for @jean15paul_PE for now


----------



## beccabun PE

beccabun PE said:


> @JayKay PE I vote for @jean15paul_PE for no



Although if we don't hear from @djl PE @FlangeheadPEAZ @EyehatethePEexam PE by 7PM EST, I'm changing my vote to one of them


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Warning: Incoming long game theory discussion below.

This discussion is not comprehensive, and I am intentionally leaving out some tactics and tells that I would find useful is determining or hiding alignments. 



structurenole15 said:


> So the first person to make a blatant accusation, everyone is gonna think is Cassandra and they're gonna get voted off the island right away lol


Not necessarily. Generally speaking it's an extra investigator for the town which is always helpful to the townies and should be kept around as long as possible. A discernable mafia determination is always helpful to the town. A discernable townie determination is useful in establishing known townie lists and elimination potential mafia. POE is a valuable tool in this game.

The negative value Cassandra actions are them stating who is the doctor and cop. The doctor would be the immediate and only nightkill target to the detriment to the town. The cop may not be an automatic immediate target if the doctor was still alive as the doctor would immediately protect the cop for the rest of the game. The mafia may choose to devote their nightkills to easier targets.

tl;dr the Cassandra is a net townie asset.

That means that they should be a high value nightkill target for the mafia. But not the highest value target. The cop and occasionally the doctor may be a higher value target. Known townies, while lower value, are still safe targets. The Cassandra risks themselves by making themselves known publicly. 



structurenole15 said:


> Though if it's @RBHeadge PE, he posts his feelings toward who is what anyway so he'd hide it easy.


Yes, it would be completely on brand for me to do this. I'm always posting my reads everyday, starting around Day 2 or 3. 

Me posting that someone is the cop or doc publicly is not on brand, and no one would be dumb enough to speculate on that in the public thread. 

To be clear, I am not the Cassandra this round. 



jean15paul_PE said:


> The townies could try to protect the Cassandra by also making Cassandra-like posts. If we all do it the mafia doesn't know who to target, but it makes it harder to figure out who is the Cassandra and who to trust.


Yes and no. Posting excessive noise to conceal the Cassandra may not be the smart move in the early game. A careful cop, townie, or townie coalition may be scrutinizing those posts for hints. A critical mass will develop after a few days that may present a wealth of intel for the townie coalition.
Careful members of the mafia may also look for patterns too to discern who is a known townie and try to target them under the right circumstances. But the value added for the town by scrutinizing results should have a higher WPA than the mafia scrutinizing to kill potential-known townies.

I haven't gamed it out if its worth it for the town to try to protect the Cassandra via noise. My intuition says no but I could be wrong. 




jean15paul_PE said:


> Another possibility... the Cassandra
> 
> Actually this makes things even more interesting.
> The Cassandra could be mafia, but would be forced to reveal factual info publicly. Therefore they are still valuable to the town.
> 
> @JayKay PE I assume the mafia can't vote to kill one of their own, even if it's the Cassandra?


exactly! On the whole, it'd be an anchor dragging the mafia. 



beccabun PE said:


> Well, they could always just not reveal their information and automatically get voted out?


yep. 



===============


DuranDuran PE said:


> He would be very subtle about it. He would give a clue, but more often than not, the townies fail to pick up on it.


ikr!


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Warning: Incoming long game theory discussion below.
> 
> This discussion is not comprehensive, and I am intentionally leaving out some tactics and tells that I would find useful is determining or hiding alignments.
> 
> 
> Not necessarily. Generally speaking it's an extra investigator for the town which is always helpful to the townies and should be kept around as long as possible. A discernable mafia determination is always helpful to the town. A discernable townie determination is useful in establishing known townie lists and elimination potential mafia. POE is a valuable tool in this game.
> 
> The negative value Cassandra actions are them stating who is the doctor and cop. The doctor would be the immediate and only nightkill target to the detriment to the town. The cop may not be an automatic immediate target if the doctor was still alive as the doctor would immediately protect the cop for the rest of the game. The mafia may choose to devote their nightkills to easier targets.
> 
> tl;dr the Cassandra is a net townie asset.
> 
> That means that they should be a high value nightkill target for the mafia. But not the highest value target. The cop and occasionally the doctor may be a higher value target. Known townies, while lower value, are still safe targets. The Cassandra risks themselves by making themselves known publicly.
> 
> 
> Yes, it would be completely on brand for me to do this. I'm always posting my reads everyday, starting around Day 2 or 3.
> 
> Me posting that someone is the cop or doc publicly is not on brand, and no one would be dumb enough to speculate on that in the public thread.
> 
> To be clear, I am not the Cassandra this round.
> 
> 
> Yes and no. Posting excessive noise to conceal the Cassandra may not be the smart move in the early game. A careful cop, townie, or townie coalition may be scrutinizing those posts for hints. A critical mass will develop after a few days that may present a wealth of intel for the townie coalition.
> Careful members of the mafia may also look for patterns too to discern who is a known townie and try to target them under the right circumstances. But the value added for the town by scrutinizing results should have a higher WPA than the mafia scrutinizing to kill potential-known townies.
> 
> I haven't gamed it out if its worth it for the town to try to protect the Cassandra via noise. My intuition says no but I could be wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> exactly! On the whole, it'd be an anchor dragging the mafia.
> 
> 
> yep.
> 
> 
> 
> ===============
> 
> ikr!


I didn't think about it until reading your post, but the most valuable strategy for the town might be for the doctor to continuously protect the public Cassandra instead of trying to protect the hidden cop.

Also cops usually get a limited number of investigations. It sounds like the Cassandra will have a vision every night, making them potentially more valuable than the cop. ... But they can't strategically choose their target, so maybe they are less valuable.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Warning: Incoming long game theory discussion below.
> 
> This discussion is not comprehensive, and I am intentionally leaving out some tactics and tells that I would find useful is determining or hiding alignments.
> 
> 
> Not necessarily. Generally speaking it's an extra investigator for the town which is always helpful to the townies and should be kept around as long as possible. A discernable mafia determination is always helpful to the town. A discernable townie determination is useful in establishing known townie lists and elimination potential mafia. POE is a valuable tool in this game.
> 
> The negative value Cassandra actions are them stating who is the doctor and cop. The doctor would be the immediate and only nightkill target to the detriment to the town. The cop may not be an automatic immediate target if the doctor was still alive as the doctor would immediately protect the cop for the rest of the game. The mafia may choose to devote their nightkills to easier targets.
> 
> tl;dr the Cassandra is a net townie asset.
> 
> That means that they should be a high value nightkill target for the mafia. But not the highest value target. The cop and occasionally the doctor may be a higher value target. Known townies, while lower value, are still safe targets. The Cassandra risks themselves by making themselves known publicly.
> 
> 
> Yes, it would be completely on brand for me to do this. I'm always posting my reads everyday, starting around Day 2 or 3.
> 
> Me posting that someone is the cop or doc publicly is not on brand, and no one would be dumb enough to speculate on that in the public thread.
> 
> To be clear, I am not the Cassandra this round.
> 
> 
> Yes and no. Posting excessive noise to conceal the Cassandra may not be the smart move in the early game. A careful cop, townie, or townie coalition may be scrutinizing those posts for hints. A critical mass will develop after a few days that may present a wealth of intel for the townie coalition.
> Careful members of the mafia may also look for patterns too to discern who is a known townie and try to target them under the right circumstances. But the value added for the town by scrutinizing results should have a higher WPA than the mafia scrutinizing to kill potential-known townies.
> 
> I haven't gamed it out if its worth it for the town to try to protect the Cassandra via noise. My intuition says no but I could be wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> exactly! On the whole, it'd be an anchor dragging the mafia.
> 
> 
> yep.
> 
> 
> 
> ===============
> 
> ikr!


I value your insights. Thanks.

But lemme do something right quick.

@RBHeadge PE are you mafia?


----------



## JayKay PE

Current vote:

x2 @DuranDuran PE (structurenoel, chebs)
x1 @squaretaper LIT AF PE (Doth)
x1 @jean15paul_PE (becca)


----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ

I am scared to vote the first round and kick out COP Doc or Cassandra lol  .... @JayKay PE I vote for @ChebyshevII PE... might change again


----------



## Dothracki PE

@tj_PE u maf?


----------



## MeowMeow PE

Eek! I'm nervous to vote! I have no clue who to vote for! Is it common for people to not vote on day 1?


----------



## Dothracki PE

MeowMeow said:


> Eek! I'm nervous to vote! I have no clue who to vote for! Is it common for people to not vote on day 1?


I don't think anyone starts getting a clue on who to vote for until day 3, sometimes day 2.


----------



## DLD PE

MeowMeow said:


> Eek! I'm nervous to vote! I have no clue who to vote for! Is it common for people to not vote on day 1?


Yes. Day 1 is mostly just random voting, except for scum who vote for me for no reason. Lol j/k...yeah Day 1 is mostly random.


----------



## DLD PE

Dothracki PE said:


> I don't think anyone starts getting a clue on who to vote for until day 3, sometimes day 2.


I aspire to reach this level.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

@JayKay PE I vote for @DuranDuran PE just for old time's sake.


----------



## DLD PE

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> @JayKay PE I vote for @DuranDuran PE just for old time's sake.


----------



## DLD PE

Hmmm getting ready to leave work and won't be back on for a while, so:

I'm declaring right now I'm a regular townie. Veterans know I'm telling the truth, therefore the ones who maintain their vote against me remain highly suspicious. 

Mafia++: @ChebyshevII PE , @squaretaper LIT AF PE 

Lean Mafia: @structurenole15 (since he's still kind of new)


----------



## DLD PE

@JayKay PE I vote for @ChebyshevII PE for the time being in an attempt for self-preservation.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

MeowMeow said:


> Eek! I'm nervous to vote! I have no clue who to vote for! Is it common for people to not vote on day 1?


Generally yes. As a rule I don't vote on day 1 unless absolutely needed.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

DuranDuran PE said:


> Hmmm getting ready to leave work and won't be back on for a while, so:
> 
> I'm declaring right now I'm a regular townie. Veterans know I'm telling the truth, therefore the ones who maintain their vote against me remain highly suspicious.
> 
> Mafia++: @ChebyshevII PE , @squaretaper LIT AF PE
> 
> Lean Mafia: @structurenole15 (since he's still kind of new)


NON NON NON NON NON


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

JayKay PE said:


> Cassandra has been triggered.


Freakin' millennials.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

T-t-t-triple!


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

DuranDuran PE said:


> I'm declaring right now I'm a regular townie. Veterans know I'm telling the truth, therefore the ones who maintain their vote against me remain highly suspicious.


Do vets know that?? I don't remember you being a person who plays without lying. I'm pretty sure you earned the name Dirty Lying Duran for a reason.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

MeowMeow said:


> Eek! I'm nervous to vote! I have no clue who to vote for! Is it common for people to not vote on day 1?


You never have to vote. Some people rarely vote. But I will say that, the more involved you are the more fun you're likely to have.... that being said, voting isn't the only way to be involved.

For whatever it's worth, we experimented with mandatory voting in a few rounds in the past. But it didn't seem to stick.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Sorry square. The wheel of random picked you. 

@JayKay PE I vote for @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## DLD PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> Do vets know that?? I don't remember you being a person who plays without lying. I'm pretty sure you earned the name Dirty Lying Duran for a reason.


I'm sure that's true too.


----------



## JayKay PE

I’m super hurting from booster shot combined with super hard PT. I might do no narrative/just reveal role tonight, and then do story tomorrow with lunch and night kill. Because I want to crash at 9pm

Current vote:

x3 @DuranDuran PE (structurenoel, chebs, square)
x2 @squaretaper LIT AF PE (Doth, JP)
x1 @jean15paul_PE (becca)
x2 @ChebyshevII PE (flange, duran)


----------



## DLD PE

@JayKay PE I change my vote to @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## JayKay PE

Current vote:

x3 @DuranDuran PE (structurenoel, chebs, square)
x3 @squaretaper LIT AF PE (Doth, JP, duran)
x1 @jean15paul_PE (becca)
x1 @ChebyshevII PE (flange)


----------



## beccabun PE

No word from @EyehatethePEexam PE or @djl PE 
@JayKay PE i cast a (probably?) inconsequential vote for @djl PE


----------



## JayKay PE

Current vote:

x3 @DuranDuran PE (structurenoel, chebs, square)
x3 @squaretaper LIT AF PE (Doth, JP, duran)
x1 @ChebyshevII PE (flange)
x1 @djl PE (becca)


----------



## RBHeadge PE

@JayKay PE I vote for @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MeowMeow PE

What happens if there is a tie for most amount of votes to be kicked out?


----------



## JayKay PE

Current vote:

x3 @DuranDuran PE (structurenoel, chebs, square)
x4 @squaretaper LIT AF PE (Doth, JP, duran, RBH)
x1 @ChebyshevII PE (flange)
x1 @djl PE (becca)


----------



## JayKay PE

MeowMeow said:


> What happens if there is a tie for most amount of votes to be kicked out?


Rock Paper Scissors rounds (requested by mod), or run a randomized to determine who lives


----------



## RBHeadge PE

depends on the mod. It can be a coin toss; RNG; or a certain number of rounds of rock, paper, scissors


----------



## MeowMeow PE

Ok I will feel a little bit better about voting blind if fate will decide between two people. I vote for @DuranDuran PE


----------



## JayKay PE

Time


----------



## JayKay PE

Final vote:

x3 @DuranDuran PE (structurenoel, chebs, square)
x4 @squaretaper LIT AF PE (Doth, JP, duran, RBH)
x1 @ChebyshevII PE (flange)
x1 @djl PE (becca)

@squaretaper LIT AF PE was a normal townie (write up tomorrow)

@MeowMeow as noted in the rules, you must “@“ me for the vote to count. Please keep this in mind for future voting.


----------



## JayKay PE

I’m going to bed. PT and booster have killed me.


----------



## MeowMeow PE

Darn it!! I will remember next time!!


----------



## DLD PE

MeowMeow said:


> Darn it!! I will remember next time!!


I'll remember to add you to the mafia suspect list


----------



## Lariliss

jean15paul_PE said:


> @MeowMeow, @CivilPE2022 and @Lariliss
> 
> Votes probably won't seem to have any rhyme or reason for a while. It's because they don't. The first couple of days tend to be super random. Later people will start to speculate on patterns and theories.
> 
> Hang in there. And feel free to jump into the conversation, whether it's about the game or not.


I am watching you all..


----------



## CivilPE2022

Hopefully I'm not late. 

@JayKay PE I vote @DuranDuran PE because he seems sus to me!!


----------



## CivilPE2022

JayKay PE said:


> Final vote:
> 
> x3 @DuranDuran PE (structurenoel, chebs, square)
> x4 @squaretaper LIT AF PE (Doth, JP, duran, RBH)
> x1 @ChebyshevII PE (flange)
> x1 @djl PE (becca)
> 
> @squaretaper LIT AF PE was a normal townie (write up tomorrow)
> 
> @MeowMeow as noted in the rules, you must “@“ me for the vote to count. Please keep this in mind for future voting.


Oh ohh... I think I missed the cut off round this time...


----------



## JayKay PE

CivilPE2022 said:


> Hopefully I'm not late.
> 
> @JayKay PE I vote @DuranDuran PE because he seems sus to me!!


This will count for todays vote, if you'd like?


----------



## JayKay PE

I swear I am working on narrative. Work swamped me.


----------



## djl PE

Good morning friends- I was on a site visit and then went home sick yesterday, and didn't give mafia Day 1 a single thought. But I'm here now and spent the first hour of my work day reading the impressive amount of dialogue that occurred yesterday. 
That being said... As usual, I have no real reads because I don't have a strategic brain, especially in the fog of a nasty cold. Therefore, I'll continue to observe creepily from the park bench


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

djl PE said:


> Good morning friends- I was on a site visit and then went home sick yesterday, and didn't give mafia Day 1 a single thought. But I'm here now and spent the first hour of my work day reading the impressive amount of dialogue that occurred yesterday.
> That being said... As usual, I have no real reads because I don't have a strategic brain, especially in the fog of a nasty cold. Therefore, I'll continue to observe creepily from the park bench


sus


----------



## beccabun PE

@JayKay PE I vote for @djl PE for being creepy


----------



## djl PE

I get up, walk away, and rethink my strategy


----------



## DLD PE

djl PE said:


> I get up, walk away, and rethink my strategy


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

@JayKay PE I will also vote for @djl PE. That strategy looks vaguely familiar.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

JayKay PE said:


> @squaretaper LIT AF PE was a normal townie (write up tomorrow)



To be fair...I did not claim to be NOT MAF in time.


----------



## JayKay PE

Some were wearing sweatpants, while others had mis-buttoned shirts. One or two looked very well put together, almost too put together, with perfect pants and makeup. Though their wardrobe might differ, every person held the same expression: existential dread mixed with frustrated exasperation.

They were returning to…the office.

“I can’t believe they’re making us do this!” Exclaimed @DuranDuran PE, begrudgingly holding open the door for a coworker, “We were doing so well working remotely!” They kept switching hands holding the door. Their ‘door-holding’ grip strength had waned fairly rapidly once they were confined to their basement office.

@EyehatethePEexam PE fumbled while walking through, attempting to nod thank you and walk at the same time was so difficult. Were public niceties always so difficult? They needed to start practicing their cooler chat now in the bathroom before anyone asked them about the recent football game (a side note, @EyehatethePEexam PE did not watch sports in any manner and, in fact, prefered the weekly ‘Great British Baking Show’ episode release).

Last through the door was @jean15paul_PE. “I know why we’re back here. Have to make sure the managers have work. We're just here so they can pretend they know how to do a job." 

The group of employees sighed in unison and made their way towards the bank of elevators.

“I don’t know, I kinda like coming back into the office,” @squaretaper LIT AF PE mused as the doors closed. “It gives me a break from all my animals, and putting out fires in the backyard, plus it lets me tell you guys about my super awesome sauerbraten beer I’ve been experimenting with!”

The ding of the closing doors took on a tense tone.

When their floor was reached, everyone exited.

Except for @squaretaper LIT AF PE, who had been pummeled to death by their briefcase. The faint outline of the copper claps were smudged in the indent on their face, or what was left of it. The weapon of choice looked just as bad as its deceased owner, handle having snapped off and quarterly reports of bathroom use strewn through a weird milky liquid. Maybe the briefcase had been damaged when the neck snapped? A shame, since it was a fairly nice briefcase. Either way, there was now a body in the preferred elevator car, and they’d have to start using the super slow one.

An email would need to go out to let everyone know. Reply all would not be disabled.

Everyone fanned out to check their cubicles. @txjennah PE covertly ‘acquired’ one of @squaretaper LIT AF PE’s cacti, which was somehow still alive after everyone had been gone for so long, as well as a fistful of their nice pens. @FlangeheadPEAZ sniffed at the disastrous state of their desk, trying to make it seem like the mess was due to neglect at the office and not their own shoddy housekeeping.

A shriek from the break room made a few, who hadn’t made it to their cube yet, pivot to check it out. Maybe it was doughnuts? A welcome gift from their supervisor for forcing them to leave their comfortable at-home offices to return to this bureaucratic hell? Maybe something forgotten in the dishwasher had become sentient!?

Instead…it was @ChebyshevII PE, one of the most vocal voices against returning to office, slumped against the breakfast nook table. Their wrists had been sloppily slit by the bagel cutter (approved by management to reduce injury from the weekly bagel delivery).

It was just another Monday.

@squaretaper LIT AF PE was lynched by fellow townies. They were a normal townie.

@ChebyshevII PE was killed by the mafia.

Current players this round: @MeowMeow, @DuranDuran PE, @Dothracki PE, @structurenole15, @beccabun PE. @RBHeadge PE, @jean15paul_PE, @txjennah PE, @NikR_PE, @djl PE, @FlangeheadPEAZ, @EyehatethePEexam PE, @CivilPE2022, and @Lariliss


----------



## JayKay PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> @JayKay PE I will also vote for @djl PE. That strategy looks vaguely familiar.


Sorry. You have been night killed by the mafia. Your vote does not count.


----------



## JayKay PE

Current vote:

x1 @DuranDuran PE (civilPE)
x1 @djl PE (becca)


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

JayKay PE said:


> Sorry. You have been night killed by the mafia. Your vote does not count.


GOSH DARN IT


----------



## txjennah PE

@JayKay PE I vote for @DuranDuran PE


----------



## DLD PE

Damn...a bagel cutter? Death by briefcase? Brutal start!


----------



## DLD PE

txjennah PE said:


> @JayKay PE I vote for @DuranDuran PE


----------



## chart94 PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> ikr, @SaltySteve PE @RBHeadge PE @NikR_PE
> 
> Definitely not four or five times in a row,
> right @chart94


Never could happen....


----------



## JayKay PE

Current vote:

x2 @DuranDuran PE (civilPE, txj)
x1 @djl PE (becca)


----------



## DLD PE




----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

JayKay PE said:


> Some were wearing sweatpants, while others had mis-buttoned shirts. One or two looked very well put together, almost too put together, with perfect pants and makeup. Though their wardrobe might differ, every person held the same expression: existential dread mixed with frustrated exasperation.
> 
> They were returning to…the office.
> 
> “I can’t believe they’re making us do this!” Exclaimed @DuranDuran PE, begrudgingly holding open the door for a coworker, “We were doing so well working remotely!” They kept switching hands holding the door. Their ‘door-holding’ grip strength had waned fairly rapidly once they were confined to their basement office.
> 
> @EyehatethePEexam PE fumbled while walking through, attempting to nod thank you and walk at the same time was so difficult. Were public niceties always so difficult? They needed to start practicing their cooler chat now in the bathroom before anyone asked them about the recent football game (a side note, @EyehatethePEexam PE did not watch sports in any manner and, in fact, prefered the weekly ‘Great British Baking Show’ episode release).
> 
> Last through the door was @jean15paul_PE. “I know why we’re back here. Have to make sure the managers have work. We're just here so they can pretend they know how to do a job."
> 
> The group of employees sighed in unison and made their way towards the bank of elevators.
> 
> “I don’t know, I kinda like coming back into the office,” @squaretaper LIT AF PE mused as the doors closed. “It gives me a break from all my animals, and putting out fires in the backyard, plus it lets me tell you guys about my super awesome sauerbraten beer I’ve been experimenting with!”
> 
> The ding of the closing doors took on a tense tone.
> 
> When their floor was reached, everyone exited.
> 
> Except for @squaretaper LIT AF PE, who had been pummeled to death by their briefcase. The faint outline of the copper claps were smudged in the indent on their face, or what was left of it. The weapon of choice looked just as bad as its deceased owner, handle having snapped off and quarterly reports of bathroom use strewn through a weird milky liquid. Maybe the briefcase had been damaged when the neck snapped? A shame, since it was a fairly nice briefcase. Either way, there was now a body in the preferred elevator car, and they’d have to start using the super slow one.
> 
> An email would need to go out to let everyone know. Reply all would not be disabled.
> 
> Everyone fanned out to check their cubicles. @txjennah PE covertly ‘acquired’ one of @squaretaper LIT AF PE’s cacti, which was somehow still alive after everyone had been gone for so long, as well as a fistful of their nice pens. @FlangeheadPEAZ sniffed at the disastrous state of their desk, trying to make it seem like the mess was due to neglect at the office and not their own shoddy housekeeping.
> 
> A shriek from the break room made a few, who hadn’t made it to their cube yet, pivot to check it out. Maybe it was doughnuts? A welcome gift from their supervisor for forcing them to leave their comfortable at-home offices to return to this bureaucratic hell? Maybe something forgotten in the dishwasher had become sentient!?
> 
> Instead…it was @ChebyshevII PE, one of the most vocal voices against returning to office, slumped against the breakfast nook table. Their wrists had been sloppily slit by the bagel cutter (approved by management to reduce injury from the weekly bagel delivery).
> 
> It was just another Monday.
> 
> @squaretaper LIT AF PE was lynched by fellow townies. They were a normal townie.
> 
> @ChebyshevII PE was killed by the mafia.
> 
> Current players this round: @MeowMeow, @DuranDuran PE, @Dothracki PE, @structurenole15, @beccabun PE. @RBHeadge PE, @jean15paul_PE, @txjennah PE, @NikR_PE, @djl PE, @FlangeheadPEAZ, @EyehatethePEexam PE, @CivilPE2022, and @Lariliss


Walking and nodding...multitasking at its worst. I just grunt and mumble something about "damn kids" while avoiding eye contact.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

@MeowMeow is mafia


----------



## RBHeadge PE

@JayKay PE I vote for @MeowMeow


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> @MeowMeow is mafia


The oracle is also Cassandra...advantage townies.


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

@JayKay PE I vote for @MeowMeow


----------



## DLD PE

@JayKay PE I vote for @MeowMeow


----------



## steel

Being a newbie and being immune to the first day of lynching doesn't preclude one from being mafia.

@JayKay PE I vote for @MeowMeow


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Today's Reads:

Mafia++++ @MeowMeow 
mafia+++
mafia++
mafia/
neutral everyone else
townie/ @Dothracki PE @structurenole15 
townie++ @jean15paul_PE @DuranDuran PE 
townie+++
townie++++


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Guys, what have I told you about committing the argument from authority fallacy?

...oops, I mean...


----------



## steel

ChebyshevII PE said:


> ...oops, I mean...


Hey! There are no hunter ghosts this round! lol


----------



## Dothracki PE

Before we all jump on the pile and be wrong, how do we know that @RBHeadge PE is actually the Cassandra? By my speculation, they were announced yesterday so there should have been two visions by now...


----------



## steel

Dothracki PE said:


> Before we all jump on the pile and be wrong, how do we know that @RBHeadge PE is actually the Cassandra? By my speculation, they were announced yesterday so there should have been two visions by now...


See my previous comment yesterday, if he is, we'll never know cause he posts his reads and stuff anyway.


----------



## Liz06

You are all crazy!!!!!!


----------



## NikR_PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> @MeowMeow is mafia



Well that makes it easy. @JayKay PE i vote for @MeowMeow


----------



## MeowMeow PE

OMG!! WHAT IS HAPPENING GUYS?!?! I wish I got mafia on my first game!!! Please don't vote me out!!


----------



## MeowMeow PE

How can you all just believe @RBHeadge PE ?! How do we know that Chebs wasn't Cassandra and is out now, and RBHedge is trying to throw us all off?!


----------



## Dothracki PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Today's Reads:
> 
> Mafia++++ @MeowMeow
> mafia+++
> mafia++
> mafia/
> neutral everyone else
> townie/ @Dothracki PE @structurenole15
> townie++ @jean15paul_PE @DuranDuran PE
> townie+++
> townie++++


While I can confirm that I am in fact town, something seems fishy here. How do we know that your read as a quadruple plus mafia is based on anything? I haven't really seen anything to suggest otherwise in this thread, especially considering they are a new player and could easily make mistakes.


----------



## MeowMeow PE

this is so sus! i don't even know what to think. I guess @JayKay PE I vote for @RBHeadge PE


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Dothracki PE said:


> something seems fishy here.


Maybe it's the fact that @RBHeadge PE IS a fish.


----------



## Dothracki PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Maybe it's the fact that @RBHeadge PE IS a fish.


The pun was intended


----------



## DLD PE

Dothracki PE said:


> The pun was intended


So it's a real pun. Are YOU the Cassandra?

Correct me if I'm wrong, but @JayKay PE announced the Cassandra would get their info on the night of Day 1, so today is the first day Cassandra is required to post the info they received from the mod.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

MeowMeow said:


> How do we know that Chebs wasn't Cassandra and is out now, and RBHedge is trying to throw us all off?!



Are you secretly @JayKay PE? Most other people around here don't call me chebs (not that I mind ).


----------



## MeowMeow PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Are you secretly @JayKay PE? Most other people around here don't call me chebs (not that I mind ).


I saw JayKay call you that and I liked it and it stuck with me


----------



## NikR_PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Are you secretly @JayKay PE? Most other people around here don't call me chebs (not that I mind ).


Dobt call cheby chebs


----------



## txjennah PE

The Cassandra mechanic...have I read the rules? ¯\_(ツ)_/¯

But I have also played with RB long enough and know he wouldn't make a statement about someone being mafia without evidence.

@JayKay PE I change my vote to @MeowMeow


----------



## JayKay PE

Current vote:

x1 @DuranDuran PE (civilPE)
x1 @djl PE (becca)
x6 @MeowMeow (RBH, eyeh8, duran, structurenoel [you need to get a nickname], nik, txj)


----------



## JayKay PE

DuranDuran PE said:


> So it's a real pun. Are YOU the Cassandra?
> 
> Correct me if I'm wrong, but @JayKay PE announced the Cassandra would get their info on the night of Day 1, so today is the first day Cassandra is required to post the info they received from the mod.


This is correct. The Cassandra character only gets visions when they sleep, so during Night 1 they received information concerning a characters role. They must reveal this information before their subsequent vision occurs, or they go mad and die.


----------



## NikR_PE

JayKay PE said:


> Current vote:
> 
> x1 @DuranDuran PE (civilPE)
> x1 @djl PE (becca)
> x6 @MeowMeow (RBH, eyeh8, duran, structurenoel [you need to get a nickname], nik, txj)


We should continue calling him fng till he comes to with a nickname.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NikR_PE said:


> Dobt call cheby chebs


Cheby cheb chebs,
I'm already dead


----------



## JayKay PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Cheby cheb chebs,
> I'm already dead


Your large brood of children weep.

...but at least your cheekbones are still sharp enough to cut cheese.


----------



## steel

Dothracki PE said:


> While I can confirm that I am in fact town, something seems fishy here. How do we know that your read as a quadruple plus mafia is based on anything? I haven't really seen anything to suggest otherwise in this thread, especially considering they are a new player and could easily make mistakes.


I'd have a hard time a player such as RB would make such a seemingly random call like this if it wasn't based on something.

Anyway, my reads (I don't have as many levels as RB LOL)

Mafia+++
Mafia++
Mafia+ @DuranDuran PE @FlangeheadPEAZ
Neutral Everyone else
Town+ @Lariliss
Town++
Town+++


----------



## JayKay PE

I had way too much fun modding. I'm slowly pulling together a 'mod' post of the rounds. 

Some of the shit I wrote was ridic.


----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ

Dothracki PE said:


> Before we all jump on the pile and be wrong, how do we know that @RBHeadge PE is actually the Cassandra? By my speculation, they were announced yesterday so there should have been two visions by now...


I agree I feel RB is playing smart and trying to act like Cassandra.... I have trust issues lol


----------



## steel

And wait, who needs a nickname? Me?
I'm a structural engineer, and go Noles! What else is needed?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

JayKay PE said:


> Your large brood of children weep.
> 
> ...but at least your cheekbones are still sharp enough to cut cheese.


Reincarnated as a cheese knife...weird flex, but ok


----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ

RBHeadge PE said:


> Today's Reads:
> 
> Mafia++++ @MeowMeow
> mafia+++
> mafia++
> mafia/
> neutral everyone else
> townie/ @Dothracki PE @structurenole15
> townie++ @jean15paul_PE @DuranDuran PE
> townie+++
> townie++++


Well how are you getting these reads... Also @MeowMeow also voted for Duran by the end of the day .... that is something else that the vote didn't get counted. It might be a strategy or just a mistake... since they are new I will give them the doubt of making the mistake of not tagging Jayk and thats why I don't think they are a mafia.... but I am sus about you where is explaination for these reads I feel you usually have something more to say and observe before you give these reads out.


----------



## Dothracki PE

JayKay PE said:


> Current vote:
> 
> x1 @DuranDuran PE (civilPE)
> x1 @djl PE (becca)
> x6 @MeowMeow (RBH, eyeh8, duran, structurenoel [you need to get a nickname], nik, txj)


I just used nole last round.


----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ

structurenole15 said:


> I'd have a hard time a player such as RB would make such a seemingly random call like this if it wasn't based on something.
> 
> Anyway, my reads (I don't have as many levels as RB LOL)
> 
> Mafia+++
> Mafia++
> Mafia+ @DuranDuran PE @FlangeheadPEAZ
> Neutral Everyone else
> Town+ @Lariliss
> Town++
> Town+++


I am not Mafia .... I don't get it how you always think I am .... last time you had everyone vote me I recall you were the mafia.... what makes you think I am a maf...


----------



## DLD PE

structurenole15 said:


> And wait, who needs a nickname? Me?
> I'm a structural engineer, and go Noles! What else is needed?


Nickname suggestion: '99FiestaBowl


----------



## steel

FlangeheadPEAZ said:


> I am not Mafia .... I don't get it how you always think I am .... last time you had everyone vote me I recall you were the mafia.... what makes you think I am a maf...


You're the only one that voted for Cheby, after they voted for Duran, and then Cheby was killed by mafia.


----------



## steel

DuranDuran PE said:


> Nickname suggestion: '99FiestaBowl


I prefer SugarBowl2000


----------



## steel

Fear the Spear!


----------



## steel

TTTriple


----------



## Dothracki PE

structurenole15 said:


> You're the only one that voted for Cheby, after they voted for Duran, and then Cheby was killed by mafia.


That's usually a common strategy for mafia to place blame on others.


----------



## steel

Dothracki PE said:


> That's usually a common strategy for mafia to place blame on others.


I'm just going by voting record. It's sus that they vote for someone that conveniently gets knocked off by mafia that night?


----------



## JayKay PE

structurenole15 said:


> I prefer SugarBowl2000


You're getting call 'nono' now. Like a beautiful black woman who does hair and gives wonderful hugs.


----------



## steel

JayKay PE said:


> You're getting call 'nono' now. Like a beautiful black woman who does hair and gives wonderful hugs.


I mean, I AM pretty fabulous if I do say so myself!


----------



## beccabun PE

First of all, thank you all for the entertainment during my lunch hour.

Second, I'm inclined to believe that RBH is certain of their declaration. Coming out with that information would be disastrous for the town and a weird flex for the mafia if it's a lie. Like, okay, you got one town out on the second day, but guess who's on the chopping block on the third day? Plus, if this is a mafia trick, then it seems uncharacteristically cruel to target a newbie, when there's plenty of sneaky mofo veterans to take out.

However...

I think doth and harsha have a point about immediately accepting the declaration as truth. Right or wrong, I'm immediately cautious of those who quickly jumped on the bandwagon. It doesn't seem like this bandwagon is getting stopped, but I think there will be a lot to consider after 9pm tonight, one way or the other.


----------



## beccabun PE

Dothracki PE said:


> While I can confirm that I am in fact town, something seems fishy here. How do we know that your read as a quadruple plus mafia is based on anything? I haven't really seen anything to suggest otherwise in this thread, *especially considering they are a new player and could easily make mistakes*.


I do think this is a good point. Doth could be right or wrong about RBH, it's probably still too early for anyone to know anything 100%, but if he says he's town, then I say he's town.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

DuranDuran PE said:


> View attachment 25295


UGHHHHH


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

@JayKay PE I still vote for @DuranDuran PE because


----------



## JayKay PE

Current vote:

x1 @DuranDuran PE (civilPE)
x1 @djl PE (becca)
x6 @MeowMeow (RBH, eyeh8, duran, structurenoel [you need to get a nickname], nik, txj)
x1 @RBHeadge PE (meowmeow)

Ghosts votes of no consequence (much like the voter):
x1 @DuranDuran PE (square)


----------



## steel

JayKay PE said:


> x6 @MeowMeow (RBH, eyeh8, duran, structurenoel [you need to get a nickname], nik, txj)


Also, the nickname Nole would make a whole lot more sense if you'd spell it correctly lol!


----------



## beccabun PE

structurenole15 said:


> Also, the nickname Nole would make a whole lot more sense if you'd spell it correctly lol!


aww no, stick with noel it's basically the holiday season anyway!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

JayKay PE said:


> Ghosts votes of no consequence (much like the voter):


Why is my vote not listed on there? Am I not a ghost as well?


----------



## beccabun PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Why is my vote not listed on there? Am I not a ghost as well?


You're not a ghost of no consequence, just a regular ghost


----------



## steel

beccabun PE said:


> aww no, still with noel it's basically the holiday season anyway!


True, and that means football season is almost over and I won't have to watch the Noles get obliterated every damn week.


----------



## CivilPE2022

@JayKay PE I'm also voting for @DuranDuran PE . My reason is kinda lame, I think he was the first person to vote... Why would you be so quick to vote someone out so quick in the game? It's kinda sus.. idk...


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

This is very simple.

Most likely: We kill @MeowMeow and they are mafia. Then @RBHeadge PE is the Cassandra.
Less likely: We kill @MeowMeow and they are no mafia. Then @RBHeadge PE has revealed himself as mafia and we kill him.

That is not a good sacrifice play since each mafia is more valuable than each townie (e.g. we have to kill 4 mafia to win, but they have to kill at least 12* 9* townies to win). A one for one trade is a bad play. I know @RBHeadge PE is analytical enough to understand that.

I'd like to ask the doctor to protect @RBHeadge PE from the mafia tonight. And if he turns out to be right, then continue protecting him.

_edit to correct my math_


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Also @JayKay PE I vote for @MeowMeow


----------



## DLD PE

CivilPE2022 said:


> @JayKay PE I'm also voting for @DuranDuran PE . My reason is kinda lame, I think he was the first person to vote... Why would you be so quick to vote someone out so quick in the game? It's kinda sus.. idk...


Ummm....

Day 1: First person to vote was @structurenole15, who voted for me. For reference, I was the 7th person to vote. I voted for @squaretaper LIT AF PE to tie the votes at 3 each in attempt for self-preservation, as I stated when I voted.

Day 2: First person to vote was you, at around 5:30am.


----------



## DLD PE

There's a lot of meowing going on.


----------



## CivilPE2022

jean15paul_PE said:


> This is very simple.
> 
> Most likely: We kill @MeowMeow and they are mafia. Then @RBHeadge PE is the Cassandra.
> Less likely: We kill @MeowMeow and they are no mafia. Then @RBHeadge PE has revealed himself as mafia and we kill him.
> 
> That is not a good sacrifice play since each mafia is more valuable than each townie (e.g. we have to kill 4 mafia to win, but they have to kill at least 12 townies to win). A one for one trade is a bad play. I know @RBHeadge PE is analytical enough to understand that.
> 
> I'd like to ask the doctor to protect @RBHeadge PE from the mafia tonight. And if he turns out to be right, then continue protecting him.


This post is really thorough and detail.. I think you know too much. SUSS!!!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

DuranDuran PE said:


> There's a lot of meowing going on.


----------



## CivilPE2022

DuranDuran PE said:


> Ummm....
> 
> Day 1: First person to vote was @structurenole15, who voted for me. For reference, I was the 7th person to vote. I voted for @squaretaper LIT AF PE to tie the votes at 3 each in attempt for self-preservation, as I stated when I voted.
> 
> Day 2: First person to vote was you, at around 5:30am.


Sorry mate, I need to get my head checked out if you're actually correct..


----------



## DLD PE

CivilPE2022 said:


> This post is really thorough and detail.. I think you know too much. SUSS!!!


Woah, double-knife emoji?

Hey Civil! Let's keep it civil, Civil! bwaahahhahaaaha


----------



## steel

JayKay PE said:


> Current vote:
> 
> x1 @DuranDuran PE (civilPE)
> x1 @djl PE (becca)
> x6 @MeowMeow (RBH, eyeh8, duran, structurenoel [you need to get a nickname], nik, txj)
> x1 @RBHeadge PE (meowmeow)
> 
> Ghosts votes of no consequence (much like the voter):
> x1 @DuranDuran PE (square)


Also, I think Becca's vote for @djl PE was actually yesterday.


----------



## CivilPE2022

DuranDuran PE said:


> Woah, double-knife emoji?
> 
> Hey Civil! Let's keep it civil, Civil! bwaahahhahaaaha


SUS SUS SUS SUS SUS SUS!!! 
It's the PE exam results that's making me behave in such in un-gentleman way.


----------



## JayKay PE

Current vote:

x1 @DuranDuran PE (civilPE)
x1 @djl PE (becca)
x7 @MeowMeow (RBH, eyeh8, duran, structurenoel [you need to get a nickname], nik, txj, JP)
x1 @RBHeadge PE (meowmeow)

Ghost votes of no consequence (much like the voter):
x1 @DuranDuran PE (square)

Ghost votes with minor consequence (a small glass filled with water is knocked over):
x1 @djl PE (chebs)


----------



## JayKay PE

CivilPE2022 said:


> @JayKay PE I'm also voting for @DuranDuran PE . My reason is kinda lame, I think he was the first person to vote... Why would you be so quick to vote someone out so quick in the game? It's kinda sus.. idk...


You already voted for Duran. Your vote will not be double-counted.


----------



## JayKay PE

structurenole15 said:


> Also, I think Becca's vote for @djl PE was actually yesterday.


Becca voted for djl at 9:51AM today on Page 1500









EB Mafia


I swear I am working on narrative. Work swamped me.




engineerboards.com


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

CivilPE2022 said:


> This post is really thorough and detail.. I think you know too much. SUSS!!!


Nope. I just know what I'm doing a lil bit. 

Also I made a mistake. There are 16 players. I'm assuming 4 mafia and 12 townies. So the town has to kill all 4 mafia to win. The mafia only need a majority, so they have to kill at least 9 townies to win. Not 12. Oops.

But I also expect to be dead soon so ¯\_(ツ)_/¯ feel free to be suspicious of me.


----------



## djl PE

Doing a lot of catching up after doing some pretty sweet drone work if I say so myself- but of what I've read, I agree with @beccabun PE and @jean15paul_PE logic.. I think there is a lot to learn tonight, but I have no reason to believe that @RBHeadge PE would do what he did if he wasn't sure meow was mafia. And I have big reasons why he wouldn't do the contrary - he ain't dumb. SO I feel its very safe to vote for what seems to be a dead lock mafia. 
@JayKay PE meow meow meow @MeowMeow 
Translation for meow meow meow (I vote for)


----------



## djl PE

djl PE said:


> Translation for meow meow meow (I vote for)


who am I kidding? I'm sure you know kitty!


----------



## djl PE

trip


----------



## JayKay PE

Current vote:

x1 @DuranDuran PE (civilPE)
x1 @djl PE (becca)
x8 @MeowMeow (RBH, eyeh8, duran, nono, nik, txj, JP, djl)
x1 @RBHeadge PE (meowmeow)

Ghost votes of no consequence (much like the voter):
x1 @DuranDuran PE (square)

Ghost votes with minor consequence (a picture frame on the wall rattles):
x1 @djl PE (chebs)


----------



## steel

@Dothracki PE @FlangeheadPEAZ @CivilPE2022 @Lariliss 

all these ^ seem likely mafia, but if @MeowMeow is indeed maf, I don't think we'd have 5, so I'm wrong on one of these names.


----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ

structurenole15 said:


> You're the only one that voted for Cheby, after they voted for Duran, and then Cheby was killed by mafia.


I voted for Cheb to be safe coz I always vote important people out on the first day unknowingly.... so I wanted to vote for someone who just gets a single vote.... if I have people pile votes on Cheb I would have changed mine.... no other reason..


----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ

well this is some reasoning I can be on board with.... Why mafia would do a sacrifice like that... @JayKay PE I vote for @MeowMeow ... and I hope we are right.


jean15paul_PE said:


> This is very simple.
> 
> Most likely: We kill @MeowMeow and they are mafia. Then @RBHeadge PE is the Cassandra.
> Less likely: We kill @MeowMeow and they are no mafia. Then @RBHeadge PE has revealed himself as mafia and we kill him.
> 
> That is not a good sacrifice play since each mafia is more valuable than each townie (e.g. we have to kill 4 mafia to win, but they have to kill at least 12* 9* townies to win). A one for one trade is a bad play. I know @RBHeadge PE is analytical enough to understand that.
> 
> I'd like to ask the doctor to protect @RBHeadge PE from the mafia tonight. And if he turns out to be right, then continue protecting him.
> 
> _edit to correct my_


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

structurenole15 said:


> @Dothracki PE @FlangeheadPEAZ @CivilPE2022 @Lariliss
> 
> all these ^ seem likely mafia, but if @MeowMeow is indeed maf, I don't think we'd have 5, so I'm wrong on one of these names.


Kill 'em all, let God sort them out.


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

djl PE said:


> Doing a lot of catching up after doing some pretty sweet drone work if I say so myself- but of what I've read, I agree with @beccabun PE and @jean15paul_PE logic.. I think there is a lot to learn tonight, but I have no reason to believe that @RBHeadge PE would do what he did if he wasn't sure meow was mafia. And I have big reasons why he wouldn't do the contrary - he ain't dumb. SO I feel its very safe to vote for what seems to be a dead lock mafia.
> @JayKay PE meow meow meow @MeowMeow
> Translation for meow meow meow (I vote for)


It would be highly uncharacteristic of RBH to flat out lie. He has mislead a bit when he was mafia before but not a bold faced, line in the sand lie. And the fact that no one else has come out and made a declaration- which they'd have to do or be eliminated- proves to me RBH is telling the truth. 

But what do I know, I'm just a rusty townie that hasn't played in like 6 months.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

FlangeheadPEAZ said:


> I voted for Cheb to be safe coz I always vote important people out on the first day unknowingly.... so I wanted to vote for someone who just gets a single vote.... if I have people pile votes on Cheb I would have changed mine.... no other reason..


I feel SO important.


----------



## steel

ChebyshevII PE said:


> I feel SO important.


Every time you post I keep forgetting YOU ARE dead.
You need to change your name to DeadCheb or something lol


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

structurenole15 said:


> Every time you post I keep forgetting your dead.


My dead what?


----------



## djl PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> My dead what?


----------



## MeowMeow PE

Well I suppose it has been fun for the short while it lasted. I'd say it was nice knowing you guys.... but you're killing me sooo....  just my luck!


----------



## JayKay PE

Current vote:

x1 @DuranDuran PE (civilPE)
x1 @djl PE (becca)
x9 @MeowMeow (RBH, eyeh8, duran, nono, nik, txj, JP, djl, flange)
x1 @RBHeadge PE (meowmeow)

Ghost votes of no consequence (much like the voter):
x1 @DuranDuran PE (square)

Ghost votes with minor consequence (a cat stares at a corner of the room for a disturbingly long time):
x1 @djl PE (chebs)


----------



## RBHeadge PE

MeowMeow said:


> Well I suppose it has been fun for the short while it lasted. I'd say it was nice knowing you guys.... but you're killing me sooo....  just my luck!


Sorry, it wasn't my intention to knock out a rookie on day 2. Really it wasn't, but my role is to take out the mafia so ...







Anyway, we hope you'll play again next round!


----------



## JayKay PE

Time


----------



## JayKay PE

Narrative to come tomorrow morning. I am bushed.

Final vote:

x1 @DuranDuran PE (civilPE)
x1 @djl PE (becca)
x9 @MeowMeow (RBH, eyeh8, duran, nono, nik, txj, JP, djl, flange)
x1 @RBHeadge PE (meowmeow)

Townies lynched @MeowMeow, @MeowMeow was mafia scum


----------



## MeowMeow PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Sorry, it wasn't my intention to knock out a rookie on day 2. Really it wasn't, but my role is to take out the mafia so ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, we hope you'll play again next round!


Lol it's ok. That's the game! I'll play again next round!!!


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

MeowMeow said:


> Lol it's ok. That's the game! I'll play again next round!!!


Hang around. For the rest of this round you can't vote or reveal any non-public info. But you can still hang out and talk trash with us.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> Hang around. For the rest of this round you can't vote or reveal any non-public info. But you can still hang out and talk trash with us.


Technically you can vote. It just won't count.


----------



## Dothracki PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> Hang around. For the rest of this round you can't vote or reveal any non-public info. But you can still hang out and talk trash with us.


You can reveal the rest of the mafia though @MeowMeow, that would be very helpful.


----------



## JayKay PE

Update on night kill (since I am at work, so narrative might be slow depending on what I get done):

@MeowMeow was lynched by fellow townies. They were mafia scum.

@DuranDuran PE was killed by the mafia.

Remaining players this round: @Dothracki PE, @structurenole15, @beccabun PE. @RBHeadge PE, @jean15paul_PE, @txjennah PE, @NikR_PE, @djl PE, @FlangeheadPEAZ, @EyehatethePEexam PE, @CivilPE2022, and @Lariliss


----------



## DLD PE

JayKay PE said:


> Update on night kill (since I am at work, so narrative might be slow depending on what I get done):
> 
> @MeowMeow was lynched by fellow townies. They were mafia scum.
> 
> @DuranDuran PE was killed by the mafia.
> 
> Remaining players this round: @Dothracki PE, @structurenole15, @beccabun PE. @RBHeadge PE, @jean15paul_PE, @txjennah PE, @NikR_PE, @djl PE, @FlangeheadPEAZ, @EyehatethePEexam PE, @CivilPE2022, and @Lariliss


----------



## DLD PE

I guess this finally proves I'm not mafia 

Also,


----------



## steel

DuranDuran PE said:


> I guess this finally proves I'm not mafia
> 
> Also,


And for that, I apologize for my accusations, fellow townie. Please use your spirit powers for good and don't haunt me _too_ much!


----------



## DLD PE

structurenole15 said:


> And for that, I apologize for my accusations, fellow townie. Please use your spirit powers for good and don't haunt me _too_ much!


Super-early apology....SUSPISH! ......


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

This ghost is tired. Minicheb#4 woke me up at 3:30 and I could not fall back asleep. So now I'm at work at 5am.

...not that I mind. I like the wee hours of the mornin'.


----------



## DLD PE

I don't know how people with more than 2 kids keep up, much less more than 1. I would probably look at one and say, "What's your name again?" Or just name them, "1 of 4", "2 of 4", etc..


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

DuranDuran PE said:


> I don't know how people with more than 2 kids keep up, much less more than 1. I would probably look at one and say, "What's your name again?" Or just name them, "1 of 4", "2 of 4", etc..


I was never bad with names until I had 2+ kids. I can barely remember my own kid's names correctly most days, much less new people I haven't met before.


----------



## NikR_PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> I can barely remember my own kid's names correctly most days, much less new people I haven't met before.


That's probably because of sleep deprivation


----------



## DLD PE

I hate it when I run into people and they remember my name but I don't remember theirs.


----------



## JayKay PE

DuranDuran PE said:


> I hate it when I run into people and they remember my name but I don't remember theirs.


That's why I call a lot of people sir or dear. Has gotten me out of a lot of fixes.


----------



## JayKay PE

DuranDuran PE said:


> I guess this finally proves I'm not mafia
> 
> Also,


You could have never been mafia. We share a lower intestine. We must always be in alignment.


----------



## JayKay PE

Trrrrrrrrriple


----------



## NikR_PE

DuranDuran PE said:


> I guess this finally proves I'm not mafia
> 
> Also,


Yup. Do you have the updated sheet from yesterday's lynch?


----------



## NikR_PE

JayKay PE said:


> That's why I call a lot of people sir or dear. Has gotten me out of a lot of fixes.


That's why i call my wife honey.


----------



## JayKay PE

NikR_PE said:


> That's why i call my wife honey.


*literally imagining Nik looking at smeared writing on the palm of his hand when he goes home*


----------



## DLD PE

NikR_PE said:


> Yup. Do you have the updated sheet from yesterday's lynch?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NikR_PE said:


> That's why i call my wife honey.


In seriousness, Mrs. Cheb and I don't usually address each other by name unless 1) we are displeased about something, or 2) "we need to talk".


----------



## steel

Every once in a while, I'll walk into the living room where my wife is sitting and say "Love you Meghan." ANd she just glares at me half confused and half annoyed lol


----------



## DLD PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> In seriousness, Mrs. Cheb and I don't usually address each other by name unless 1) we are displeased about something, or 2) "we need to talk".


We call each other "mommy" and "daddy"...of course that's when Mini-Me is around, which is most of the time. If we did that when he was away that would probably be weird.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

DuranDuran PE said:


> We call each other "mommy" and "daddy"...of course that's when Mini-Me is around, which is most of the time. If we did that when he was away that would probably be weird.


Yeah, we do that too.


----------



## NikR_PE

structurenole15 said:


> Every once in a while, I'll walk into the living room where my wife is sitting and say "Love you Meghan." ANd she just glares at me half confused and half annoyed lol


What a power move. Always keep her on the backfoot.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

structurenole15 said:


> Every once in a while, I'll walk into the living room where my wife is sitting and say "Love you Meghan." ANd she just glares at me half confused and half annoyed lol


Is her name Meghan? Or are you just throwing out a different name to be an @$$?


----------



## txjennah PE

DuranDuran PE said:


> I hate it when I run into people and they remember my name but I don't remember theirs.


anytime someone introduces themselves to me, it's white noise in my brain.


----------



## txjennah PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> In seriousness, Mrs. Cheb and I don't usually address each other by name unless 1) we are displeased about something, or 2) "we need to talk".


Same with my husband, I usually call him his name if we're out in public or something but that's it.


----------



## steel

jean15paul_PE said:


> Is her name Meghan? Or are you just throwing out a different name to be an @$$?



No, I'm not that evil lol. We just do the same thing Chebs said, we hardly ever actually call each other by our names directly, so I guess, yes, I do it to be an ass, but in a good way lol.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

I generally call my wife "boo" and she usually calls me "bae"


----------



## MeowMeow PE

I call my husband "babe" and one time I was out grocery shopping with my mom on one rare occasion (the only person I typically ever grocery shop with is my husband) and my mom said something but I was distracted and looking at something on a shelf so I said "what babe?" to her just out of habit. And it was really weird but we laughed.


----------



## JayKay PE

After the incident with the bagels, which required them to order another two dozen from the nearby deli, pre-sliced, everyone returned to their cubes. The manager office at the outer edge of the corral glowed ominously, shadowed figures moving behind drawn blinds. The faint scent of petrichor and sulfur filled the stagnant air of the office.

Could mean something evil was present. Or that someone forgot a deviled egg sandwich in the ventilation. That had been an ongoing issue before everyone was ordered to work-from-home, which had originated when the panini-press was broken but had now morphed into a weekly debacle.

It was suspected that either the new guy @structurenole15 was forgetting the sandwiches or it was @beccabun PE, stealing the sandwiches and attempting to hide them because they sat right next to @structurenole15, who never used to lunchroom to eat their 'food'.

@MeowMeow sidled up to @RBHeadge PE, who was studiously ignoring the office gossip monger, “I hear that the return order was due to people not doing their jobs,” they whispered gleefully, sloshing their coffee around in its mug as a pseudo-attempt to stir it, “In fact, I heard the company might even be downsizing the underperforming, and that’s why we were requested to come back in.”

@RBHeadge PE stopped typing, their fingers still on the keyboard, and glanced up from the fifteen monitors.

“I know what you are.”

@MeowMeow, who had begun to turn to antagonize others, paused. “Oh?”

“I know why you were transferred into our department.”

They fully turned back, shoulders tightening, and gently placed their half-full mug of coffee onto a nearby desk. “Do tell?” They purred. Like a cat. Like their name. Very sus.

@RBHeadge PE looked up at them from their ergonomic chair, unperturbed by the height difference. “It won’t work.” Before @MeowMeow was able to respond, @RBHeadge PE whipped out their spray mister they used on their exotic plants and pulled the trigger.

@MeowMeow screeched, the noise metallic, and stumbled back. Sparks flew from their neck, where it looked like the skin was peeling back to reveal hard, gunmetal gray instead of blinding red. Their hands clawed at the wound as they fell heavily to their knees, face smearing and hanging loosely from their skull as if the fat behind it had liquified. With another creaking, gasping sigh from their lips, @MeowMeow fell forward into a smoldering heap.

@RBHeadge PE looked over at a few who had peeked over the edge of their cubicle walls. “We’ve got to stop them.” He said, not waiting for a response before they cut a path towards the only safe space on the floor: the copy room.

As they turned the corner, the manager’s office door creaked open and @DuranDuran PE, who had been pulled in for their annual review, was pushed out unceremoniously. The lack of breathing proved he had not made it past his probationary period. A PIP wouldn’t save him.

@MeowMeow was lynched by fellow townies. They were mafia scum.

@DuranDuran PE was killed by the mafia.

Remaining players this round: @Dothracki PE, @structurenole15, @beccabun PE. @RBHeadge PE, @jean15paul_PE, @txjennah PE, @NikR_PE, @djl PE, @FlangeheadPEAZ, @EyehatethePEexam PE, @CivilPE2022, and @Lariliss


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

DuranDuran PE said:


> I don't know how people with more than 2 kids keep up, much less more than 1. I would probably look at one and say, "What's your name again?" Or just name them, "1 of 4", "2 of 4", etc..


I have 3 and I have a .100 batting average on yelling the write name after a spill or a punching incident.


----------



## DLD PE

MeowMeow said:


> I call my husband "babe" and one time I was out grocery shopping with my mom on one rare occasion (the only person I typically ever grocery shop with is my husband) and my mom said something but I was distracted and looking at something on a shelf so I said "what babe?" to her just out of habit. And it was really weird but we laughed.


lol. Wife calls me "babe" a lot. Sometimes "hun" but mostly "babe".


----------



## DLD PE

JayKay PE said:


> After the incident with the bagels, which required them to order another two dozen from the nearby deli, pre-sliced, everyone returned to their cubes. The manager office at the outer edge of the corral glowed ominously, shadowed figures moving behind drawn blinds. The faint scent of petrichor and sulfur filled the stagnant air of the office.
> 
> Could mean something evil was present. Or that someone forgot a deviled egg sandwich in the ventilation. That had been an ongoing issue before everyone was ordered to work-from-home, which had originated when the panini-press was broken but had now morphed into a weekly debacle.
> 
> It was suspected that either the new guy @structurenole15 was forgetting the sandwiches or it was @beccabun PE, stealing the sandwiches and attempting to hide them because they sat right next to @structurenole15, who never used to lunchroom to eat their 'food'.
> 
> @MeowMeow sidled up to @RBHeadge PE, who was studiously ignoring the office gossip monger, “I hear that the return order was due to people not doing their jobs,” they whispered gleefully, sloshing their coffee around in its mug as a pseudo-attempt to stir it, “In fact, I heard the company might even be downsizing the underperforming, and that’s why we were requested to come back in.”
> 
> @RBHeadge PE stopped typing, their fingers still on the keyboard, and glanced up from the fifteen monitors.
> 
> “I know what you are.”
> 
> @MeowMeow, who had begun to turn to antagonize others, paused. “Oh?”
> 
> “I know why you were transferred into our department.”
> 
> They fully turned back, shoulders tightening, and gently placed their half-full mug of coffee onto a nearby desk. “Do tell?” They purred. Like a cat. Like their name. Very sus.
> 
> @RBHeadge PE looked up at them from their ergonomic chair, unperturbed by the height difference. “It won’t work.” Before @MeowMeow was able to respond, @RBHeadge PE whipped out their spray mister they used on their exotic plants and pulled the trigger.
> 
> @MeowMeow screeched, the noise metallic, and stumbled back. Sparks flew from their neck, where it looked like the skin was peeling back to reveal hard, gunmetal gray instead of blinding red. Their hands clawed at the wound as they fell heavily to their knees, face smearing and hanging loosely from their skull as if the fat behind it had liquified. With another creaking, gasping sigh from their lips, @MeowMeow fell forward into a smoldering heap.
> 
> @RBHeadge PE looked over at a few who had peeked over the edge of their cubicle walls. “We’ve got to stop them.” He said, not waiting for a response before they cut a path towards the only safe space on the floor: the copy room.
> 
> As they turned the corner, the manager’s office door creaked open and @DuranDuran PE, who had been pulled in for their annual review, was pushed out unceremoniously. The lack of breathing proved he had not made it past his probationary period. A PIP wouldn’t save him.
> 
> @MeowMeow was lynched by fellow townies. They were mafia scum.
> 
> @DuranDuran PE was killed by the mafia.
> 
> Remaining players this round: @Dothracki PE, @structurenole15, @beccabun PE. @RBHeadge PE, @jean15paul_PE, @txjennah PE, @NikR_PE, @djl PE, @FlangeheadPEAZ, @EyehatethePEexam PE, @CivilPE2022, and @Lariliss


I always hated annual reviews.


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

DuranDuran PE said:


> I always hated annual reviews.


I oddly miss annual reviews. Here you get a "review" if you F up and it's going to be a total ass chewing. Either way you get a raise on the same day (ish- 2nd Friday in January I find out what my raise is) every year and have no feedback about what it's going to be. So I have 8-13 days in January where I'm calculating the new budget based on a 3% raise, a 4% raise, a 5% raise, a 6% raise, a 7% raise or a 30%+ promotion- all of which have happened...and I'm inevitably let down because I've convinced myself I got a promotion without being told and I'm now in the class of people that supersize their value meals for status and throw away the additional fries because carbs. I go back to my ways of picking up the additional fries from the ground and ordering from the dollar menu.


----------



## MeowMeow PE

Ever since I watched Loki the other night and he was like "what if I was a robot and didn't know it?" I've kept having the same thought go through my mind. And NOW THIS


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

DuranDuran PE said:


> lol. Wife calls me "babe" a lot. Sometimes "hun" but mostly "babe".


I think my wife would kill me if I started calling her "babe". She's okay with "Love" or "Sweetheart" (which I use a lot), but there are certain ones I don't use because I've gotten a negative response.


----------



## djl PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> I think my wife would kill me if I started calling her "babe". She's okay with "Love" or "Sweetheart" (which I use a lot), but there are certain ones I don't use because I've gotten a negative response.


babe and sweetheart for my wife- "baby" has slipped out and its really weird when it happens. "mommy" and "daddy" a lot since the 2.0 arrived a few months ago. Her name is Melissa, sometimes I refer to her as "M" but never call her that really.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> I generally call my wife "boo" and she usually calls me "bae"


LS just calls me “dude” 99.8% of the time. If she ever says my name I’m either in trouble or it’s an actual emergency.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

@JayKay PE can  vote for other  because I still vote for @DuranDuran PE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

TRIPLE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

djl PE said:


> babe and sweetheart for my wife- "baby" has slipped out and its really weird when it happens. "mommy" and "daddy" a lot since the 2.0 arrived a few months ago. Her name is Melissa, sometimes I refer to her as "M" but never call her that really.


Dial M for murder!


----------



## steel

JayKay PE said:


> @RBHeadge PE looked up at them from their ergonomic chair, unperturbed by the height difference. “It won’t work.” Before @MeowMeow was able to respond, @RBHeadge PE whipped out their spray mister they used on their exotic plants and pulled the trigger.
> 
> @MeowMeow screeched, the noise metallic, and stumbled back. Sparks flew from their neck, where it looked like the skin was peeling back to reveal hard, gunmetal gray instead of blinding red. Their hands clawed at the wound as they fell heavily to their knees, face smearing and hanging loosely from their skull as if the fat behind it had liquified. With another creaking, gasping sigh from their lips, @MeowMeow fell forward into a smoldering heap.


Yeesh. Remind me never to cross this guy!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

structurenole15 said:


> Yeesh. Remind me never to cross this guy!


Indeed. He will "nuke" you.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

EyehatethePEexam PE said:


> I oddly miss annual reviews. Here you get a "review" if you F up and it's going to be a total ass chewing. Either way you get a raise on the same day (ish- 2nd Friday in January I find out what my raise is) every year and have no feedback about what it's going to be. So I have 8-13 days in January where I'm calculating the new budget based on a 3% raise, a 4% raise, a 5% raise, a 6% raise, a 7% raise or a 30%+ promotion- all of which have happened...and I'm inevitably let down because I've convinced myself I got a promotion without being told and I'm now in the class of people that supersize their value meals for status and throw away the additional fries because carbs. I go back to my ways of picking up the additional fries from the ground and ordering from the dollar menu.


At my 2 previous companies, performance reviews were all about listing many accomplishments as possible to convince your manager to score you has high as possible and/or to rank you above other employees.

At my current company it's genuinely about having an open conversation about what went well on your yearly plan and how to improve anything that didn't go well on your plan. Also we write our own plans and largely get to decide what is important to work on. So performance review feedback influences next year's plan.

It's a much better system!

.


----------



## djl PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> At my 2 previous companies, performance reviews were all about listing many accomplishments as possible to convince your manager to score you has high as possible and/or to rank you above other employees.
> 
> At my current company it's genuinely about having an open conversation about what went well on your yearly plan and how to improve anything that didn't go well on your plan. Also we write our own plans and largely get to decide what is important to work on. So performance review feedback influences next year's plan.
> 
> It's a much better system!
> 
> .


I'm anxious to see what the process looks like at my new digs. The old workplace was super stagnant and reviews were boring. Mediocrity was rewarded with the same prize as excellency, and so the result was quite underwhelming for those who worked hard.


----------



## JayKay PE

Current votes that count:

*tumbleweed rolls by*

Votes that are completely inconsequential:

x1 @DuranDuran PE (square)


----------



## steel

Has there ever been a day where nobody votes?


----------



## Dothracki PE

structurenole15 said:


> Has there ever been a day where nobody votes?


Probably. We put a mandatory voting rule in rounds for a while. I don't know of any day when that has happened in my time here.


----------



## steel

@JayKay PE I vote for @Dothracki PE


----------



## NikR_PE

Was it doth flange becca and meowmeow who were skeptical of RB. Doth has been around a while and i fell like he would not out himself as maf by directly opposing cassandra or whatever rb is. That makes me feel he leans townie.

@JayKay PE i vote for @FlangeheadPEAZ

Also on a side note. I will try to check in later for any updates. But i am traveling across the globe tomorrow and will be busy packing. Also i might be unable to check in tomorrow as i will be in flight.


----------



## steel

NikR_PE said:


> Was it doth flange and meowmeow who were skeptical of RB. Doth has been around a while and i fell like he would not out himself as maf by directly opposing cassandra or whatever rb is. That makes me feel he leans townie.


Doth was immediately skeptical. Flange thought RB was tricking us into thinking RB was the Cassandra. 
I trust Doth's experience enough to believe that he knows when to oppose a townie without intentionally outing himself as maf.

He's one of the few who did NOT jump on the @MeowMeow bandwagon, and with Meow being correctly identified as mafia, that seems suspect to me.


----------



## DLD PE

Dothracki PE said:


> Probably. We put a mandatory voting rule in rounds for a while. I don't know of any day when that has happened in my time here.


@JayKay PE I propose the night kill votes are re-counted. I think the ballots should be re-checked for accuracy. Also, was voter ID properly checked along with backgrounds?


----------



## DLD PE

NikR_PE said:


> Was it doth flange and meowmeow who were skeptical of RB. Doth has been around a while and i fell like he would not out himself as maf by directly opposing cassandra or whatever rb is. That makes me feel he leans townie.
> 
> @JayKay PE i vote for @FlangeheadPEAZ
> 
> Also on a side note. I will try to check in later for any updates. But i am traveling across the globe tomorrow and will be busy packing. Also i might be unable to check in tomorrow as i will be in flight.


Funny how @beccabun PE isn't mentioned in this discussion


----------



## steel

DuranDuran PE said:


> @JayKay PE I propose the night kill votes are re-counted. I think the ballots should be re-checked for accuracy. Also, was voter ID properly checked along with backgrounds?


#StopTheSteal!


----------



## txjennah PE

structurenole15 said:


> Doth was immediately skeptical. Flange thought RB was tricking us into thinking RB was the Cassandra.
> I trust Doth's experience enough to believe that he knows when to oppose a townie without intentionally outing himself as maf.
> 
> He's one of the few who did NOT jump on the @MeowMeow bandwagon, and with Meow being correctly identified as mafia, that seems suspect to me.
> 
> View attachment 25403


Wait, so did Doth not vote at all yesterday? Hmmm. @JayKay PE I too vote for @Dothracki PE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

structurenole15 said:


> #StopTheSteal!


I blame the hanging chad!!


----------



## Dothracki PE

structurenole15 said:


> Doth was immediately skeptical. Flange thought RB was tricking us into thinking RB was the Cassandra.
> I trust Doth's experience enough to believe that he knows when to oppose a townie without intentionally outing himself as maf.
> 
> He's one of the few who did NOT jump on the @MeowMeow bandwagon, and with Meow being correctly identified as mafia, that seems suspect to me.
> 
> View attachment 25403


I never was opposed to the vote, which clearly turned out in our favor, I was merely concerned about how this information came to be known which has still not really been explained. How do we know that @MeowMeow was not a sacrifice by mafia to get one of their own on the townie list?


----------



## NikR_PE

DuranDuran PE said:


> Funny how @beccabun PE isn't mentioned in this discussion


Fixed.


----------



## steel

Current reads:

Maf++
Maf+ @Dothracki PE @beccabun PE 
Maf
Neutral @FlangeheadPEAZ @jean15paul_PE @EyehatethePEexam PE @NikR_PE @djl PE 
Townie @txjennah PE
Townie+ @Lariliss 
Townie++ @RBHeadge PE


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

To be clear. I have no read on @RBHeadge PE, him being the Cassandra has no bearing on whether he is a townie or mafia. But it does make him valuable to the town, so we want to keep him around. 

Also at this point we KNOW that @RBHeadge PE isthe Cassandra because if he wasn't then either someone else would have revealed a vision OR someone else would have been eliminated for not revealing a vision.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

.....
hm...
I'm thinking that @RBHeadge PE is probably a townie. If he was a mafia Cassandra he probably would have chosen to not reveal his vision and eliminate himself. Either way a maf would be loss, but then the town getting intel from the Cassandra is eliminated. I'd give @RBHeadge PE a town lean for the moment.


----------



## steel

jean15paul_PE said:


> Also at this point we KNOW that @RBHeadge PE isthe Cassandra because if he wasn't then either someone else would have revealed a vision OR someone else would have been eliminated for not revealing a vision.


We don't know that. We could have lynched Cassandra on the first day (@squaretaper LIT AF PE) or Mafia could have gotten to Cassandra the first night (@ChebyshevII PE). In either of those cases, the Cassandra either never got a chance to get the information or never got a chance to reveal it.


----------



## CivilPE2022

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> @JayKay PE can  vote for other  because I still vote for @DuranDuran PE


I kinda feel bad for @DuranDuran PE .. why does he always get voted by everyone?? Lol


----------



## CivilPE2022

jean15paul_PE said:


> .....
> hm...
> I'm thinking that @RBHeadge PE is probably a townie. If he was a mafia Cassandra he probably would have chosen to not reveal his vision and eliminate himself. Either way a maf would be loss, but then the town getting intel from the Cassandra is eliminated. I'd give @RBHeadge PE a town lean for the moment.


I think RB is also a townie too..


----------



## steel

In any case, we know two things:

1) Cassandra is probably dead because no vision was revealed today (unless it's still coming - unlikely as I would suspect info would have been revealed by now).
2) If Cassandra is dead, it wasn't due to committing suicide by holding in the information, because we were told about 4 deaths (2 lynchings and 2 mafia kills).


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

structurenole15 said:


> We don't know that. We could have lynched Cassandra on the first day (@squaretaper LIT AF PE) or Mafia could have gotten to Cassandra the first night (@ChebyshevII PE). In either of those cases, the Cassandra either never got a chance to get the information or never got a chance to reveal it.


This is a fair point. Touche


----------



## steel

Cassandra was either @squaretaper LIT AF PE or @ChebyshevII PE. And if you recall:


ChebyshevII PE said:


> Hahaha. It's not surprising that I'm the one who did the triggering.


So @ChebyshevII PE was Cassandra but was nightkilled before he could get his vision. That's why there was no vision last night and thus no reveal today. Mafia was just lucky to select the Cassandra on the first night.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

structurenole15 said:


> In any case, we know two things:
> 
> 1) Cassandra is probably dead because no vision was revealed today (unless it's still coming - unlikely as I would suspect info would have been revealed by now).
> 2) If Cassandra is dead, it wasn't due to committing suicide by holding in the information, because we were told about 4 deaths (2 lynchings and 2 mafia kills).


I'm still holding out hope for a vision statement. There's no benefit to RB pretending to be Cassandra yesterday and giving up on that lie today.


----------



## CivilPE2022

structurenole15 said:


> In any case, we know two things:
> 
> 1) Cassandra is probably dead because no vision was revealed today (unless it's still coming - unlikely as I would suspect info would have been revealed by now).
> 2) If Cassandra is dead, it wasn't due to committing suicide by holding in the information, because we were told about 4 deaths (2 lynchings and 2 mafia kills).


Or 3. Cassandra got a deadline to meet today


----------



## steel

CivilPE2022 said:


> Or 3. Cassandra got a deadline to meet today


That's possible, but I think unlikely. I think part of the Cassandra rule was whoever did the triggering became Cassandra.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

JayKay PE said:


> *Mafia – An Office Game*
> 
> Welcome to another *JK-Mod/Semi-classic* round of Mafia with 16 players.
> 
> There are town members and mafia. Townies must try to find and eliminate the mafia with extreme prejudice before they are eliminated. The game ends when either all of the Mafia is eliminated (town wins), or there are fewer townsfolk than Mafia members (Mafia wins).
> 
> The game will start today, *Tuesday, November 9, 2021*. Lynching will be allowed on the first day. Mafia can lynch the first night. In the event the game extends to the weekend, the game will be in extended night phase starting Friday night and resuming the Monday morning.
> 
> *This is a game has a special character with a trigger element (that has been slightly adjusted) as well as some mafia voting clarification!*
> 
> There are townsfolk (townies), and Mafia members. Townsfolk are going to try to eliminate the Mafia with extreme prejudice before the Mafia eliminates them. The game ends when either all of the Mafia is eliminated (town wins), or there are fewer townsfolk than Mafia members (Mafia wins).
> 
> During the day, everybody (townsfolk and Mafia) will publicly vote for a person to eliminate; I will eliminate the person with the most votes at the end of the day and reveal what their role was.
> 
> The Mafia members are going to privately tell me who they would like to eliminate during the night. A minimum of two mafia votes is needed to make a killing (because the mafia is a family and as long as two are alive, agreement must be met).
> 
> If the town lynching narrative is being posted the next morning, due to me being exhausted by work, I will reveal the lynched person's affiliation and/or role before the night kill/morning narrative.
> 
> In addition to regular townsfolk and members of the Mafia, there is also a Doctor and a Cop. The Doctor can choose someone to “save” during the night; if they choose the same person the Mafia chose, then that player will escape elimination by the Mafia that night. The Cop can “investigate” players during the day and will have their intel before the lynching.
> 
> *THERE IS A RETURNING SPECIAL ROLE THIS GAME: THE CASSANDRA!* The Cassandra player does not know they have this role until a trigger occurs in the game and/or thread. A trigger could be reaching a certain page number or by player actions in the thread (like ghost votes, triple posts, etc.). The trigger is picked before the game begins. The Cassandra can be either mafia or townie alignment and once triggered, they will receive a special PM that explains their new role.
> 
> The Cassandra is similar to the investigator, where they will find out information about a player (i.e., what their role is), but they do not have a choice on who the information is about. The information will come to them as a vision (overnight PM) every night until end of game and/or they are killed. Unlike the investigators, the Cassandra *MUST* share their information with the thread. If they do not reveal their information, they will automatically be lynched that evening by the townies whether they are voted for or not. This will override all voting blocks.
> 
> The Mafia members know who each other are, but no one knows anyone else’s role except me. I have sent more specific instructions to the members of the Mafia, the Doctor, and the Cop. If you did not receive a PM from me, then you are a regular townsfolk/townie.
> 
> You may use this thread to vote and post about the game. Anyone (playing or not playing, eliminated or not) can use this thread to speculate, discuss, accuse, or otherwise participate in the game; just please make sure to follow regular EB forum guidelines.
> 
> To vote on a person to eliminate, mention me @JayKay PE and tell me specifically that 1) you are voting and 2) the username of the person you are voting to eliminate.
> 
> Example: @JayKay PE I vote for @BlueBlueprint_PE because they didn't join the game
> 
> *Please submit your votes in this thread by 9:00 PM EST/8:00 PM Central/7:00 PM Mountain/6:00 PM Pacific Time/Whatever Roar and Bly-time.*
> 
> A couple of rules:
> 
> 1) You may use this thread to vote and post about the game
> 2) Anyone who is an active participant in the game can use this thread to speculate, discuss, accuse, or otherwise participate in the game; just please make sure to follow regular EB forum guidelines.
> 3) Your vote only counts if you are playing and not yet eliminated.
> 4) If there is a tie for most votes, I will either ask for 10 rounds of RPS or use a randomizer in a best of 10 round.
> *5) EB PMing is allowed this round.*
> 6) All votes via PM will not count unless they are specifically for Mafia actions.
> 7) Votes submitted after the deadline will count towards the following day.
> 8) You are not allowed to reveal your role, privately or publicly, after you have been eliminated. You may not post screengrabs of private messages in this thread.
> 9) Please keep all trash talk in the thread and don’t take things too seriously!
> 10) New players get a free pass on the _first day_. No lynches/no night kill. New players this around are: @MeowMeow, @CivilPE2022 and @Lariliss
> 
> Please feel free to ask questions in the thread!
> 
> Current players this round: @MeowMeow, @DuranDuran PE, @Dothracki PE, @structurenole15, @beccabun PE, @squaretaper LIT AF PE, @RBHeadge PE, @jean15paul_PE, @ChebyshevII PE, @txjennah PE, @NikR_PE, @djl PE, @FlangeheadPEAZ, @EyehatethePEexam PE, @CivilPE2022, and @Lariliss


That is not stated anywhere @structurenole15
Expand and read above


----------



## CivilPE2022

I'm pretty sure @beccabun PE and @Dothracki PE are townies.. please don't vote for them guys!


----------



## steel

jean15paul_PE said:


> That is not stated anywhere @structurenole15


Just cause it isn't stated in the rules doesn't mean that's not how @JayKay PE would have done it.


----------



## txjennah PE

I just don't see how RB would openly declare someone as maf (and actually be correct about it) without being a townie. In my experience, he doesn't make those kinds of proclamations without having a solid reason to.

Now whether or not he's Cassandra would require me to read and understand the rules, which


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

I tend to make my read based on knowing people personalities, which makes read newbie extra hard.

That being said, @structurenole15 you're coming in very hot... Kinda sus to me.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

@JayKay PE I vote for @structurenole15


----------



## CivilPE2022

structurenole15 said:


> Just cause it isn't stated in the rules doesn't mean that's not how @JayKay PE would have done it.


Grrr.. no fighting guys! But who do you guys think we should all vote for??


----------



## beccabun PE

I’m on mobile so replying is damn near impossible, but I think some interesting points are being made. RBH could be maf, making a strategic move to sacrifice a fellow maf to get into the town thread like doth said. And if cass was eliminated the first night, then the maf just was able to make a perfect play. 
it’s possible that RBH had other intel (maybe as the cop) to know meow was mafia, and decided to make a bold statement to get heat off of Cassandra (if they were still alive to reveal info).
So in conclusion, RBH is mafia (unless he’s not) or he’s Cassandra (unless he’s not) or he’s the cop (unless he’s not) or he’s town (…unless he’s not).

perfect game analysis!


----------



## CivilPE2022

txjennah PE said:


> I just don't see how RB would openly declare someone as maf (and actually be correct about it) without being a townie. In my experience, he doesn't make those kinds of proclamations without having a solid reason to.
> 
> Now whether or not he's Cassandra would require me to read and understand the rules, which



Haha I love how you ended your paragraph lolll


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

@structure


txjennah PE said:


> I just don't see how RB would openly declare someone as maf (and actually be correct about it) without being a townie. In my experience, he doesn't make those kinds of proclamations without having a solid reason to.
> 
> Now whether or not he's Cassandra would require me to read and understand the rules, which



Summary @txjennah PE
The Cassandra receives a vision every day (after an unknown trigger) about whether someone is a townie or is mafia, and they are REQUIRED to reveal it to everyone or they get eliminated. Unlike the cop, they don't get to pick who the vision is about; it's random.

@RBHeadge PE is the only one who made such a statement yesterday. It correctly identified @MeowMeow as mafia.


----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ

NikR_PE said:


> Was it doth flange becca and meowmeow who were skeptical of RB. Doth has been around a while and i fell like he would not out himself as maf by directly opposing cassandra or whatever rb is. That makes me feel he leans townie.
> 
> @JayKay PE i vote for @FlangeheadPEAZ
> 
> Also on a side note. I will try to check in later for any updates. But i am traveling across the globe tomorrow and will be busy packing. Also i might be unable to check in tomorrow as i will be in flight.


I was skeptical but I still voted for @MeowMeow after @jean15paul_PE reasoning.... I am not mafia ... I am telling the truth again..


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

structurenole15 said:


> Cassandra was either @squaretaper LIT AF PE or @ChebyshevII PE. And if you recall:
> 
> So @ChebyshevII PE was Cassandra but was nightkilled before he could get his vision. That's why there was no vision last night and thus no reveal today. Mafia was just lucky to select the Cassandra on the first night.


----------



## txjennah PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> @structure
> 
> Summary @txjennah PE
> The Cassandra receives a vision every day (after an unknown trigger) about whether someone is a townie or is mafia, and they are REQUIRED to reveal it to everyone or they get eliminated. Unlike the cop, they don't get to pick who the vision is about; it's random.
> 
> @RBHeadge PE is the only one who made such a statement yesterday. It correctly identified @MeowMeow as mafia.


Ohhhhh very interesting. Thank you for explaining @jean15paul_PE


----------



## steel

jean15paul_PE said:


> I tend to make my read based on knowing people personalities, which makes read newbie extra hard.
> 
> That being said, @structurenole15 you're coming in very hot... Kinda sus to me.





jean15paul_PE said:


> @JayKay PE I vote for @structurenole15


You can't be "coming in hot" on Day 3....now is the time to be having these kinds of discussions and analyzing these possibilities. But if I was mafia, I would already know who the mafia members are, and I wouldn't even be having any of these discussions!


----------



## txjennah PE

structurenole15 said:


> You can't be "coming in hot" on Day 3....now is the time to be having these kinds of discussions and analyzing these possibilities. But if I was mafia, I would already know who the mafia members are, and I wouldn't even be having any of these discussions!


No, but it would behoove you to have those discussions to appear like a townie!


----------



## steel

txjennah PE said:


> No, but it would behoove you to have those discussions to appear like a townie!


It behooves me to have these discussions because I have strong feelings that @Dothracki PE and @beccabun PE are mafia. 

To prove it, I guarantee I get nightkilled tonight.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Oh wow I had some weird dreams last night.

I got my booster yesterday evening, so between that and the melatonin I had some spicy dreams and no ability to control them. Anyway I feel horrible and haven't been able to post much today.

Here are my reads for the day. I doubt I need to explain these in much detail.


mafia+++
mafia++
mafia becca
neutral lariliss, djl, flange, doth, civil
town nikr, txjen, nole
town++ jean
town+++ eyehate


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Oh wow I had some weird dreams last night.
> 
> I got my booster yesterday evening, so between that and the melatonin I had some spicy dreams and no ability to control them. Anyway I feel horrible and haven't been able to post much today.
> 
> Here are my reads for the day. I doubt I need to explain these in much detail.
> 
> 
> mafia+++
> mafia++
> *mafia becca*
> neutral lariliss, djl, flange, doth, civil
> town nikr, txjen, nole
> town++ jean
> town+++ eyehate


Hmmmmm

Could this be a vision hidden inside of reads?


----------



## steel

jean15paul_PE said:


> Hmmmmm
> 
> Could this be a vision hidden inside of reads?


I don't know, but you voted for me, so.....


----------



## NikR_PE

@JayKay PE i change my vote to @beccabun PE


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

structurenole15 said:


> You can't be "coming in hot" on Day 3....now is the time to be having these kinds of discussions and analyzing these possibilities. But if I was mafia, I would already know who the mafia members are, and I wouldn't even be having any of these discussions!


You seems very intent on pushing a theory that, while possible, is unlikely. 
The most valuable thing the mafia can do is discredit the Cassandra


----------



## NikR_PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> The most valuable thing the mafia can do is discredit the Cassandra


^This


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Oh wow I had some weird dreams last night.
> 
> I got my booster yesterday evening, so between that and the melatonin I had some spicy dreams and no ability to control them. Anyway I feel horrible and haven't been able to post much today.
> 
> Here are my reads for the day. I doubt I need to explain these in much detail.
> 
> 
> mafia+++
> mafia++
> mafia becca
> neutral lariliss, djl, flange, doth, civil
> town nikr, txjen, nole
> town++ jean
> *town+++ eyehate*


Actually, maybe this is the read because last time he put @MeowMeow as mafia+++


----------



## steel

jean15paul_PE said:


> You seems very intent on pushing a theory that, while possible, is unlikely.
> The most valuable thing the mafia can do is discredit the Cassandra


I'm not discrediting anyone. I supported @RBHeadge PE's reads yesterday. I support him today. 

But you can think what you want. In the mean time, I'm going to continue going after the mafia members. Specifically @Dothracki PE and @beccabun PE


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Today's Reads:
> 
> Mafia++++ @MeowMeow
> mafia+++
> mafia++
> mafia/
> neutral everyone else
> townie/ @Dothracki PE @structurenole15
> townie++ @jean15paul_PE @DuranDuran PE
> townie+++
> townie++++


correction @MeowMeow was mafia++++


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

I'm assuming that the vision is that @EyehatethePEexam PE is a townie. Not that @beccabun PE is mafia.
I maintain my vote against @structurenole15


----------



## Dothracki PE

I am not a fan of retaliatory voring, but in this case I have to vote for who I most feel has enough evidence in their discussions and reads to speculate for myself that they are most likely mafia. 

@JayKay PE I vote for @structurenole15


----------



## steel

Dothracki PE said:


> I am not a fan of retaliatory voring, but in this case I have to vote for who I most feel has enough evidence in their discussions and reads to speculate for myself that they are most likely mafia.
> 
> @JayKay PE I vote for @structurenole15


So speculating that someone else is mafia makes me mafia? Laughable at best.


----------



## Dothracki PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> You seems very intent on pushing a theory that, while possible, is unlikely.
> The most valuable thing the mafia can do is discredit the Cassandra


Also this ^


----------



## steel

Dothracki PE said:


> Also this ^


Again, when did I ever discredit @RBHeadge PE ?


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Dothracki PE said:


> I am not a fan of retaliatory voring, but in this case I have to vote for who I most feel has enough evidence in their discussions and reads to speculate for myself that they are most likely mafia.
> 
> @JayKay PE I vote for @structurenole15


Can't say I trust this either.


----------



## Dothracki PE

structurenole15 said:


> So speculating that someone else is mafia makes me mafia? Laughable at best.


I am not mafia, I am a regular town. I'm going on record to say this now and if I am wrong you all can call me a liar for as long as you like.

My reads:

Mafia: @structurenole15
Mafia lean: @RBHeadge PE, @txjennah PE
Neutral: @FlangeheadPEAZ, everyone else
Town: @jean15paul_PE, @NikR_PE, @beccabun PE, @CivilPE2022


----------



## Dothracki PE

structurenole15 said:


> Again, when did I ever discredit @RBHeadge PE ?


But @RBHeadge PE never declared to be Cassandra.


----------



## steel

Dothracki PE said:


> But @RBHeadge PE never declared to be Cassandra.


But you are all saying he must be.


----------



## Dothracki PE

If he was Cassandra, why wouldn't the mafia target him?


----------



## beccabun PE

Dothracki PE said:


> I am not mafia, I am a regular town. I'm going on record to say this now and if I am wrong you all can call me a liar for as long as you like.
> 
> My reads:
> 
> Mafia: @structurenole15
> Mafia lean: @RBHeadge PE, @txjennah PE
> Neutral: @FlangeheadPEAZ, everyone else
> Town: @jean15paul_PE, @NikR_PE, @beccabun PE, @CivilPE2022


I trust doths town reads. Doth wouldn’t think that civil was a town unless there was a reason. So I know that @CivilPE2022 is town, and so am I.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Dothracki PE said:


> If he was Cassandra, why wouldn't the mafia target him?


Because I asked the doc to protect him, and they don't want to waste a nightkill


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

I suggest that the doctor continue to protect @RBHeadge PE until we know more.


----------



## steel

I’ll say this one final time tonight: I’m town. But apparently townspeople aren’t allowed to speculate on who might be mafia (even though that’s the whole point. 

So go ahead, kill a townie and see what happens.


----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ

structurenole15 said:


> I’ll say this one final time tonight: I’m town. But apparently townspeople aren’t allowed to speculate on who might be mafia (even though that’s the whole point.
> 
> So go ahead, kill a townie and see what happens.


Well I guess I will see what happens.... since you pushed me off the cliff last game and saw what happened.... I am just revengeful that way .... lol @JayKay PE I vote for @structurenole15 until further information comes up.... I feel they are too defensive to not be mafia unless they just very very excited ....


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

Dothracki PE said:


> But @RBHeadge PE never declared to be Cassandra.


But he's now made 2 correct statements. I am convinced...and also publicly outed as a vanilla townie. So I don't expect to be around much longer.


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

@JayKay PE I placeholder vote for @beccabun PE because I have no read on anyone and RB has her as the only mafia lean. Apologies @beccabun PE if I'm voting to kill an innocent.


----------



## djl PE

@JayKay PE I vote for @structurenole15 - Lots of people trusting and not trusting, I'm really just interested to see if he's a maf


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Oh wow I had some weird dreams last night.
> 
> I got my booster yesterday evening, so between that and the melatonin I had some spicy dreams and no ability to control them. Anyway I feel horrible and haven't been able to post much today.
> 
> Here are my reads for the day. I doubt I need to explain these in much detail.
> 
> 
> mafia+++
> mafia++
> mafia becca
> neutral lariliss, djl, flange, doth, civil
> town nikr, txjen, nole
> town++ jean
> town+++ eyehate


So @RBHeadge PE is the the only reveal we get today?


----------



## JayKay PE

Current vote:

x1 @Dothracki PE (nono, txj)
x4 @structurenole15 (JP, doth, flange, djl)
x2 @beccabun PE (nikr, eyeh8)


----------



## steel

@JayKay PE i vote for myself @structurenole15 

Yinz wanna kill a townie? Fine. I’ll help you. Guess the mafia won this round!


----------



## JayKay PE

structurenole15 said:


> That's possible, but I think unlikely. I think part of the Cassandra rule was whoever did the triggering became Cassandra.


Cassandra clarification: triggering the Cassandra role does not make whoever triggered it the Cassandra since the trigger can be done by congruent events, or non-players, or even by EB events.

The Cassandra does not need to reveal themselves. They just need to make a definite statement based on their vision. The vision does not need to be stated as a vision in the chat. Also, the vision does not need to be revealed before the lynch, just before the night kill result.


----------



## JayKay PE

structurenole15 said:


> @JayKay PE i vote for myself @structurenole15
> 
> Yinz wanna kill a townie? Fine. I’ll help you. Guess the mafia won this round!


This is not allowed. As ruled by previous suicidal @Unintended Max P.E.


----------



## DLD PE

structurenole15 said:


> @JayKay PE i vote for myself @structurenole15
> 
> Yinz wanna kill a townie? Fine. I’ll help you. Guess the mafia won this round!


Don't take it personal. Plenty of time left. If you're townie you still have time to argue your case and perhaps at least force a tie. That's what I'd do.

Anyway....


----------



## steel

DuranDuran PE said:


> Don't take it personal. Plenty of time left. If you're townie you still have time to argue your case and perhaps at least force a tie. That's what I'd do.
> 
> Anyway....


Dude, I’m not taking anything personal lol.

I’m speculating on who could be mafia, since I obviously don’t know for sure, and somehow that makes me mafia.

I’ve already been cleared as a definite townie. That happened on day 1. But there’s nothing I can do now.


----------



## Dothracki PE

structurenole15 said:


> Dude, I’m not taking anything personal lol.
> 
> I’m speculating on who could be mafia, since I obviously don’t know for sure, and somehow that makes me mafia.
> 
> I’ve already been cleared as a definite townie. That happened on day 1. But there’s nothing I can do now.


Cleared by who?


----------



## DLD PE

CivilPE2022 said:


> I kinda feel bad for @DuranDuran PE .. why does he always get voted by everyone?? Lol


Several reasons:

I started playing in Dec 2019, 4 days before the results came out (p. 295 for reference). I was quite stressed and took it out on everyone. Well not intentionally, but I thought that was the point of the game. See bullet point below.
I thought the point of the game was to lie, deceive, convince, build alliances and betray others, so I started acting like a jerk because I thought if I got under someone's skin I could make them make a mistake. Turns out that was a mistake. I pissed a few people off and made some enemies, but I learned to tone it down and hopefully I've made amends. In real life I'm pretty laid back, but this game gave me a chance to vent and pretend to be a jerk, so it was good therapy during WTTS. (Credit to @RBHeadge PE for setting me straight)
I consider myself one of the more active players on here, and I would use anything and everything I could to my advantage. I won a few rounds unconventionally, so there is definitely a lack of trust among some of the players.
I usually get night killed early, so I take that as a compliment.
Since I get NK'd early, I get saved often. This is a rare occasion where I'm actually trusted.
I'm usually mafia when least expected, so townies play it safe by voting for me.
I'm guessing it will take about a decade to re-gain everyone's trust, give or take a year or two...or three.
IT'S JUST A GAME! HAVE FUN!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Attn: @jean15paul_PE @Dothracki PE @FlangeheadPEAZ @djl PE 

@structurenole15 is a regular townie

I am in the confirmed townie thread with him. I know the identity of the cop and the doc. Yes: that means that I'm a townie.

Treat this information how you will. Vote for who ever you want. But the whole thread is watching.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

My vote tonight is not based on investigations, visions, WPA, or GT. Just a hunch base on priors.

Others should not feel compelled to copy me. They should go with their own methods.

@JayKay PE I vote for @beccabun PE


----------



## JayKay PE

@structurenole15 we don’t believe @DuranDuran PE because he’s dirty lying duran.


----------



## JayKay PE

Current vote:

x2 @Dothracki PE (nono, txj)
x4 @structurenole15 (JP, doth, flange, djl)
x3 @beccabun PE (nikr, eyeh8, RBH)


----------



## steel

Dothracki PE said:


> Cleared by who?


Not Important.


----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ

@JayKay PE I change my vote to @beccabun PE


----------



## beccabun PE

Okay I didn’t want to do this


----------



## beccabun PE

ATTENTION. @Dothracki PE , @structurenole15 , @beccabun PE . @RBHeadge PE , @jean15paul_PE , @txjennah PE , @NikR_PE , @djl PE , @FlangeheadPEAZ , @EyehatethePEexam PE , @CivilPE2022 , and @Lariliss

I am the actual Cassandra. i know that @Dothracki PE and @CivilPE2022 are normal town. I don’t know if RBH is mafia playing a great game, or a townie with some information, trying to keep the heat off of me.


----------



## beccabun PE

My “revelations” to the group did not have to be outright “this person is this.” They could be as subtle as saying “I know this person is this.” Which i did yesterday with doth, and today with civil.


----------



## DLD PE

JayKay PE said:


> @structurenole15 we don’t believe @DuranDuran PE because he’s dirty lying duran.


But only when it's necessary.


----------



## beccabun PE

If the town wants to stay alive, we need to keep me alive and protected so I can continue to get information. I understand if people are skeptical, but @Dothracki PE and @CivilPE2022 can vouch for me.


----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ

beccabun PE said:


> ATTENTION. @Dothracki PE , @structurenole15 , @beccabun PE . @RBHeadge PE , @jean15paul_PE , @txjennah PE , @NikR_PE , @djl PE , @FlangeheadPEAZ , @EyehatethePEexam PE , @CivilPE2022 , and @Lariliss
> 
> I am the actual Cassandra. i know that @Dothracki PE and @CivilPE2022 are normal town. I don’t know if RBH is mafia playing a great game, or a townie with some information, trying to keep the heat off of me.


ahhh crap.... I am so confused....


----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ

Well I mean if you are Cassandra and not playing a power move ... I guess I am sorry for my final vote ... lol I mean when we were doubting RBH why didn't you say then ... I mean why let meow meow die.... Either as Cassandra you knew they were mafia or you had no freaking clue coz RBH is the actual Cassandra lol


----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ

beccabun PE said:


> If the town wants to stay alive, we need to keep me alive and protected so I can continue to get information. I understand if people are skeptical, but @Dothracki PE and @CivilPE2022 can vouch for me.


What if both are mafia along with u


----------



## beccabun PE

FlangeheadPEAZ said:


> What if both are mafia along with u


then change your vote to one of them. Vote for any three of us and you’re losing a town


----------



## RBHeadge PE

@JayKay PE I retract my vote for @beccabun PE. For the moment at least.


----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ

Well ........... I guess


----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ

So now we have a tie for becca and nole .... so I am going to keep my vote for becca as it is...


----------



## steel

@JayKay PE I retract my vote for @Dothracki PE


----------



## Dothracki PE

@JayKay PE I retract my vote for @structurenole15


----------



## DLD PE

We're going to end up with no votes.


----------



## DLD PE

Everyone vote for me again!


----------



## beccabun PE

Look, the best proof I can give everyone that I’m valuable to this game is that if I were mafia or even normal town, I would have let myself get voted out, because I’ve been traveling today through the weekend. I’m typing this from a bar rn, that’s how serious I am lmao


----------



## JayKay PE

Current vote:

x2 @Dothracki PE (nono, txj)
x2 @structurenole15 (JP, djl)
x3 @beccabun PE (nikr, eyeh8, flange)


----------



## JayKay PE

structurenole15 said:


> @JayKay PE I retract my vote for @Dothracki PE


I…don’t see a vote for doth from you?


----------



## DLD PE

@JayKay PE is the Cassandra always townie aligned or could they also be mafia?


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

beccabun PE said:


> ATTENTION. @Dothracki PE , @structurenole15 , @beccabun PE . @RBHeadge PE , @jean15paul_PE , @txjennah PE , @NikR_PE , @djl PE , @FlangeheadPEAZ , @EyehatethePEexam PE , @CivilPE2022 , and @Lariliss
> 
> I am the actual Cassandra. i know that @Dothracki PE and @CivilPE2022 are normal town. I don’t know if RBH is mafia playing a great game, or a townie with some information, trying to keep the heat off of me.


@beccabun PE What were the identities of @Dothracki PE and @CivilPE2022 ? I don't have time to go back and check.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

@JayKay PE I retract my vote for @structurenole15


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

I feel like I need to reread this entire round from the beginning


----------



## RBHeadge PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> I feel like I need to reread this entire round from the beginning


ditto.
we have 47 minutes


----------



## beccabun PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> @beccabun PE What were the identities of @Dothracki PE and @CivilPE2022 ? I don't have time to go back and check.


They are both normal town


----------



## steel

JayKay PE said:


> Current vote:
> 
> x2 @Dothracki PE (nono, txj)
> x2 @structurenole15 (JP, djl)
> x3 @beccabun PE (nikr, eyeh8, flange)


@JayKay PE I retracted my vote for @Dothracki PE


----------



## beccabun PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> @beccabun PE What were the identities of @Dothracki PE and @CivilPE2022 ? I don't have time to go back and check.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

@JayKay PE I vote for @djl PE


----------



## beccabun PE

@JayKay PE i vote for @djl PE


----------



## Dothracki PE

@JayKay PE I vote for @djl PE


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

@JayKay PE I vote for @NikR_PE


----------



## JayKay PE

DuranDuran PE said:


> @JayKay PE is the Cassandra always townie aligned or could they also be mafia?


The Cassandra can be any player, mafia, cop, doctor, or townie.


----------



## steel

@JayKay PE I vote for @djl PE


----------



## JayKay PE

Current vote:

x2 @Dothracki PE (nono, txj)
x1 @structurenole15 (djl)
x3 @beccabun PE (nikr, eyeh8, flange)
x2 @djl PE (doth, nono)
x1 @NikR_PE (jp)


----------



## DLD PE

JayKay PE said:


> The Cassandra can be any player, mafia, cop, doctor, or townie.




Well...aint that just lovely!


----------



## steel

JayKay PE said:


> Current vote:
> 
> x2 @Dothracki PE (nono, txj)
> x1 @structurenole15 (djl)
> x3 @beccabun PE (nikr, eyeh8, flange)
> x2 @djl PE (doth, nono)
> x1 @NikR_PE (jp)


Should be 4 for djl and only 1 for doth. I retracted my doth vote and voted for djl


----------



## DLD PE

I don't see my vote.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

What's the current vote count? @JayKay PE @DuranDuran PE


----------



## JayKay PE

structurenole15 said:


> Should be 4 for djl and only 1 for doth. I retracted my doth vote and voted for djl


Forgot you are nono in my notes and not structure


----------



## JayKay PE

structurenole15 said:


> Should be 4 for djl and only 1 for doth. I retracted my doth vote and voted for djl


Dude. Calm down. A lot of posts came through and I’m editing on my phone, which doesn’t play nice with EB online.


----------



## JayKay PE

Current vote:

x1 @Dothracki PE (txj)
x1 @structurenole15 (djl)
x3 @beccabun PE (nikr, eyeh8, flange)
x4 @djl PE (RBH, becca, doth, nono)
x1 @NikR_PE (jp)


----------



## DLD PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> What's the current vote count? @JayKay PE @DuranDuran PE


Sorry I don't have access to my spreadsheet at the moment.


----------



## steel

JayKay PE said:


> Dude. Calm down. A lot of posts came through and I’m editing on my phone, which doesn’t play nice with EB online.


I assure you I’m calm lol.
It’s just a game, no biggie I promise!


----------



## CivilPE2022

@JayKay PE I am voting for @FlangeheadPEAZ to the Mafia


----------



## steel

RBHeadge PE said:


> What's the current vote count? @JayKay PE @DuranDuran PE


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

I am not completely comfortable with tonight's revelations, and still have some unanswered questions. But this vote is too close for comfort at the moment. A mafia could sway it.

I'll vote with the "confirmed" townies for tonight.

@JayKay PE I change my vote to @djl PE


----------



## JayKay PE

Current vote:

x1 @Dothracki PE (txj)
x1 @structurenole15 (djl)
x3 @beccabun PE (nikr, eyeh8, flange)
x5 @djl PE (RBH, becca, doth, nono, JP)
x1 @FlangeheadPEAZ (civil)


----------



## JayKay PE

Time


----------



## steel

I for one applaud @JayKay PE for putting up with these vote changes, and I take blame for causing them.

I apologize for any chaos I might have caused earlier. I was under the impression that I was speculating and discussing potential mafia members, but I realize I came off as defensive and argumentative while doing so. I only meant to have logical discussions to attempt to identify members of the mafia, and I meant no malice to anyone or anything.

I am sorry to have gone nuclear here. That should only be up to @RBHeadge PE and not just on this website!


----------



## beccabun PE

structurenole15 said:


> I am sorry to have gone nuclear here. That should only be up to @RBHeadge PE and not just on this website!


Damn I love a good pun


----------



## JayKay PE

beccabun PE said:


> Damn I love a good pun


I love a good pun also, but that one was dad-level bad.


----------



## JayKay PE

Final vote:

x1 @Dothracki PE (txj)
x1 @structurenole15 (djl)
x3 @beccabun PE (nikr, eyeh8, flange)
x5 @djl PE (RBH, becca, doth, nono, JP)
x1 @FlangeheadPEAZ (civil)

@djl PE was lynched by the townies. @djl PE was dirty mafia scum.

Remaining players this round: @Dothracki PE, @structurenole15, @beccabun PE. @RBHeadge PE, @jean15paul_PE, @txjennah PE, @NikR_PE, @FlangeheadPEAZ, @EyehatethePEexam PE, @CivilPE2022, and @Lariliss


----------



## JayKay PE

structurenole15 said:


> I for one applaud @JayKay PE for putting up with these vote changes, and I take blame for causing them.
> 
> I apologize for any chaos I might have caused earlier. I was under the impression that I was speculating and discussing potential mafia members, but I realize I came off as defensive and argumentative while doing so. I only meant to have logical discussions to attempt to identify members of the mafia, and I meant no malice to anyone or anything.
> 
> I am sorry to have gone nuclear here. That should only be up to @RBHeadge PE and not just on this website!


Vote changes are part of the job. EB is just a pain on phone browsers since it sometimes doesn’t refresh/show all posts if you are typing. Which is why the vote got a little jumbled at the end. I usually do a re-review, to confirm after it posts and the page refreshes, but you’d already jumped on it. It’s all good. You just pulled a dirty, rotten, lying @DuranDuran PE move.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

structurenole15 said:


> I am sorry to have gone nuclear here. That should only be up to @RBHeadge PE and not just on this website!







__





United States military nuclear incident terminology - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## DLD PE

JayKay PE said:


> I love a good pun also, but that one was dad-level bad.


I thought it was pretty good, if I say so myself.


----------



## DLD PE

JayKay PE said:


> Vote changes are part of the job. EB is just a pain on phone browsers since it sometimes doesn’t refresh/show all posts if you are typing. Which is why the vote got a little jumbled at the end. I usually do a re-review, to confirm after it posts and the page refreshes, but you’d already jumped on it. It’s all good. You just pulled a dirty, rotten, lying @DuranDuran PE move.


Glad I can take credit for sumthin'


----------



## DLD PE

JayKay PE said:


> Final vote:
> 
> x1 @Dothracki PE (txj)
> x1 @structurenole15 (djl)
> x3 @beccabun PE (nikr, eyeh8, flange)
> x5 @djl PE (RBH, becca, doth, nono, JP)
> x1 @FlangeheadPEAZ (civil)
> 
> @djl PE was lynched by the townies. @djl PE was dirty mafia scum.
> 
> Remaining players this round: @Dothracki PE, @structurenole15, @beccabun PE. @RBHeadge PE, @jean15paul_PE, @txjennah PE, @NikR_PE, @FlangeheadPEAZ, @EyehatethePEexam PE, @CivilPE2022, and @Lariliss


Who's @Lariliss ?


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

JayKay PE said:


> Final vote:
> 
> x1 @Dothracki PE (txj)
> x1 @structurenole15 (djl)
> x3 @beccabun PE (nikr, eyeh8, flange)
> x5 @djl PE (RBH, becca, doth, nono, JP)
> x1 @FlangeheadPEAZ (civil)
> 
> @djl PE was lynched by the townies. @djl PE was dirty mafia scum.


Well that seems to indicate something


----------



## steel

Problem is, there’s still at least two mafia out there. Other problem: we’re all gonna be re-reading this entire round tomorrow morning trying to find out who it is lmao


----------



## JayKay PE

DuranDuran PE said:


> Who's @Lariliss ?


Someone who is playing this round


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Hi @Lariliss how's it going?


----------



## CivilPE2022

structurenole15 said:


> Problem is, there’s still at least two mafia out there. Other problem: we’re all gonna be re-reading this entire round tomorrow morning trying to find out who it is lmao


Any idea who they are?


----------



## DLD PE

CivilPE2022 said:


> Any idea who they are?


@MeowMeow feel free to chime in anytime.


----------



## JayKay PE

Narrative later. Trying to deal with prior year funding requests...and fiscal is being shouty at me.  

@djl PE was lynched by the townies. @djl PE was dirty mafia scum.

@RBHeadge PE was killed by the mafia.

Remaining players this round: @Dothracki PE, @structurenole15, @beccabun PE, @jean15paul_PE, @txjennah PE, @NikR_PE, @FlangeheadPEAZ, @EyehatethePEexam PE, @CivilPE2022, and @Lariliss


----------



## RBHeadge PE

CivilPE2022 said:


> Any idea who they are?


yes its obviously [  ]


----------



## DLD PE




----------



## DLD PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> yes its obviously [  ]


Let's not make it super obvious or anything.


----------



## txjennah PE

Friends, I'm going to be honest with you - if there are any late-stage voting blocks, I'm gonna miss it. I'm prepping for a Sinfonietta concert on the 20th and am playing first violin - I just picked up violin again recently after not playing for awhile (ahem...23 years), so I'm currently spending my evenings working on things like, "Not sounding screechy when shifting into fifth position" and "playing in tune. Play in tune, for the love of God."

Side note, why does Christmas music have to be so damn high????


----------



## DLD PE

SIMPLY


----------



## djl PE

Well dam


----------



## djl PE

That turned on me quick


----------



## djl PE

Triple


----------



## txjennah PE

DuranDuran PE said:


> SIMPLY


I'm waiting until after Thanksgiving to change my tagline, but you know it's coming.


----------



## Dothracki PE

DuranDuran PE said:


> SIMPLY


----------



## Dothracki PE

txjennah PE said:


> Friends, I'm going to be honest with you - if there are any late-stage voting blocks, I'm gonna miss it. I'm prepping for a Sinfonietta concert on the 20th and am playing first violin - I just picked up violin again recently after not playing for awhile (ahem...23 years), so I'm currently spending my evenings working on things like, "Not sounding screechy when shifting into fifth position" and "playing in tune. Play in tune, for the love of God."
> 
> Side note, why does Christmas music have to be so damn high????
> 
> 
> View attachment 25425


THAT IS SO COOL! I don't know many people who play violin but it seems so difficult to know where exactly to hold down the string. I'll just stick to my stringed instruments with frets. Good luck!


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> So @RBHeadge PE is the the only reveal we get today?





structurenole15 said:


> I for one applaud @JayKay PE for putting up with these vote changes, and I take blame for causing them.
> 
> I apologize for any chaos I might have caused earlier. I was under the impression that I was speculating and discussing potential mafia members, but I realize I came off as defensive and argumentative while doing so. I only meant to have logical discussions to attempt to identify members of the mafia, and I meant no malice to anyone or anything.
> 
> I am sorry to have gone nuclear here. That should only be up to @RBHeadge PE and not just on this website!


Logic is not welcome here. Conspire or expire.


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

txjennah PE said:


> Friends, I'm going to be honest with you - if there are any late-stage voting blocks, I'm gonna miss it. I'm prepping for a Sinfonietta concert on the 20th and am playing first violin - I just picked up violin again recently after not playing for awhile (ahem...23 years), so I'm currently spending my evenings working on things like, "Not sounding screechy when shifting into fifth position" and "playing in tune. Play in tune, for the love of God."
> 
> Side note, why does Christmas music have to be so damn high????
> 
> 
> View attachment 25425


I wish my excuse was as impressive as yours...mine's simply- I have kids, they have behavior, my wife has behavior when I'm mafia-ing during meltdowns and baths, I do not like my wife's behavior when I'm caught mafia-ing at inappropriate times so I do not mafia at inappropriate times. Therefore, this game is reserved for times I'm getting paid to do things other than play this game.


----------



## txjennah PE

EyehatethePEexam PE said:


> I wish my excuse was as impressive as yours...mine's simply- I have kids, they have behavior, my wife has behavior when I'm mafia-ing during meltdowns and baths, I do not like my wife's behavior when I'm caught mafia-ing at inappropriate times so I do not mafia at inappropriate times. Therefore, this game is reserved for times I'm getting paid to do things other than play this game.


Nooooo that is definitely the better excuse. I don't have kids!!!


----------



## txjennah PE

All I have is an attention-seeking dog, but give him some food, snuggles, and a corn toy, and he's happy.


----------



## NikR_PE

txjennah PE said:


> Friends, I'm going to be honest with you - if there are any late-stage voting blocks, I'm gonna miss it. I'm prepping for a Sinfonietta concert on the 20th and am playing first violin - I just picked up violin again recently after not playing for awhile (ahem...23 years), so I'm currently spending my evenings working on things like, "Not sounding screechy when shifting into fifth position" and "playing in tune. Play in tune, for the love of God."
> 
> Side note, why does Christmas music have to be so damn high????
> 
> 
> View attachment 25425


Awesome. Good luck. My excuse is also not as awesome but i will be boarding a 12:30 pm cst flight.


----------



## txjennah PE

Dothracki PE said:


> THAT IS SO COOL! I don't know many people who play violin but it seems so difficult to know where exactly to hold down the string. I'll just stick to my stringed instruments with frets. Good luck!


Thank you!!!


----------



## txjennah PE

NikR_PE said:


> Awesome. Good luck. My excuse is also not as awesome but i will be boarding a 12:30 pm cst flight.


Thank you!!


----------



## DLD PE

My excuse is...


----------



## djl PE

EyehatethePEexam PE said:


> I wish my excuse was as impressive as yours...mine's simply- I have kids, they have behavior, my wife has behavior when I'm mafia-ing during meltdowns and baths, I do not like my wife's behavior when I'm caught mafia-ing at inappropriate times so I do not mafia at inappropriate times. Therefore, this game is reserved for times I'm getting paid to do things other than play this game.


I have a very similar story


----------



## JayKay PE

I have no excuse to not be giving my all to this game. Except for the ridiculousness of actually getting work done.


----------



## DLD PE

JayKay PE said:


> I have no excuse to not be giving my all to this game. Except for the ridiculousness of actually getting work done.


Work comes first, not your loyalty to mafia.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

txjennah PE said:


> Friends, I'm going to be honest with you - if there are any late-stage voting blocks, I'm gonna miss it. I'm prepping for a Sinfonietta concert on the 20th and am playing first violin - I just picked up violin again recently after not playing for awhile (ahem...23 years), so I'm currently spending my evenings working on things like, "Not sounding screechy when shifting into fifth position" and "playing in tune. Play in tune, for the love of God."
> 
> Side note, why does Christmas music have to be so damn high????
> 
> 
> View attachment 25425


That's so awesome @txjennah PE ! Good luck. I hope there will be pictures or video posted somewhere. 

I often want to pickup the trumpet again, but I can't make the time.


----------



## txjennah PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> That's so awesome @txjennah PE ! Good luck. I hope there will be pictures or video posted somewhere.
> 
> I often want to pickup the trumpet again, but I can't make the time.


Thank you so much! I hope you're able to, it's like revisiting an old friend!  But I don't have any kiddos, so that makes it way easier for me.


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

DuranDuran PE said:


> Work comes first, not your loyalty to mafia.


Blasphemy


----------



## steel

@JayKay PE I vote for @FlangeheadPEAZ. For now at least. If anything interesting develops today, this may change.


----------



## JayKay PE

Okay. I may or may not be able to do narrative today at work. There...is a lot of nonsense going on today.

Current vote:

x1 @FlangeheadPEAZ (nono)


----------



## DLD PE

JayKay PE said:


> Okay. I may or may not be able to do narrative today at work. There...is a lot of nonsense going on today.
> 
> Current vote:
> 
> x1 @FlangeheadPEAZ (nono)


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

structurenole15 said:


> @JayKay PE I vote for @FlangeheadPEAZ. For now at least. If anything interesting develops today, this may change.


@JayKay PE I also vote for @FlangeheadPEAZ, not for any good reason but RB is dead, I don't have a read on anyone and I will follow the new guy that took the time to make a spreadsheet.


----------



## txjennah PE

I'm having a real hard time getting a read on anyone. @JayKay PE I vote for @FlangeheadPEAZ as well.


----------



## JayKay PE

Current vote:

x3 @FlangeheadPEAZ (nono, eyeh8, txj)


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

txjennah PE said:


> I'm prepping for a Sinfonietta concert on the 20th and am playing first violin


THIS IS SO COOL!! My violin is...just hanging on the wall rn. SAD.



txjennah PE said:


> "Not sounding screechy when shifting into fifth position"


It's not screeching...it's uh...hArMoNicS!

What strings are you rockin' @txjennah PE ?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

DuranDuran PE said:


> My excuse is...


----------



## MeowMeow PE




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

DuranDuran PE said:


> Work comes first, not your loyalty to mafia.


False.


----------



## DLD PE

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> False.


----------



## txjennah PE

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> THIS IS SO COOL!! My violin is...just hanging on the wall rn. SAD.
> 
> 
> It's not screeching...it's uh...hArMoNicS!
> 
> What strings are you rockin' @txjennah PE ?


Ahhhh so cool, didn't know you were a violinist! 

I'm struggling with shifting on the E string. The highest notes I had to deal with in orchestra when I was in middle school was maaayyybeeee D using my pinkie finger or E if I shifted into third position (which was rare). But now I have to go way up high into fifth and it sounds really sad and screechy.


----------



## NikR_PE

I had a great theory to Becca's post yesterday. Now i got nothing. 

@JayKay PE i but for @FlangeheadPEAZ.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

txjennah PE said:


> Ahhhh so cool, didn't know you were a violinist!


Nuuuu, I'm an adult student! Started lessons 3 years ago. I love it, but I suck. YOU ARE SO COOL.



txjennah PE said:


> and it sounds really sad and screechy.


Prob a dumb question, but are you 150,000% sure your violin is set up correctly (for you)? Esp if you've picking it up after a long time, mebbe yer biomechanics are different now? I had my luthier lower the action on mine by approx. 0.25mm. Otherwise in 3, 4, 5th positions I don't have the finger strength to really press down without also touching the other strings and sounding like a dying cat.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

JayKay PE said:


> This is not allowed. As ruled by previous suicidal @Unintended Max P.E.


Wasn't my rule. It was y'all's response to how I played the game. It's a power move y'all couldn't handle.


----------



## txjennah PE

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> Nuuuu, I'm an adult student! Started lessons 3 years ago. I love it, but I suck. YOU ARE SO COOL.
> 
> 
> Prob a dumb question, but are you 150,000% sure your violin is set up correctly (for you)? Esp if you've picking it up after a long time, mebbe yer biomechanics are different now? I had my luthier lower the action on mine by approx. 0.25mm. Otherwise in 3, 4, 5th positions I don't have the finger strength to really press down without also touching the other strings and sounding like a dying cat.


That's so badass that you started as an adult. No, I'm sure you do not suck!!  

The Sinfonietta I'm playing in just accepts anyone without an audition process, as long as you are a warm body that can play your instrument. My city does have a symphony, but that requires auditions and I'm nowhereeeeeeee near where I need to be for that. Maybe one day. Maybe. At this point, I just want to play without sounding crunchy on the E string.

Not a dumb question at all. It probably isn't; I bought it from a pawn shop in 2005, during a brief period where I thought I was going to play again (to the dismay and horror of everyone living in my dorm at the time). So who knows how good it is. My violin teacher has been saying I should eventually upgrade, but I want to make sure I'm reallllly playing it for awhile before spending the $$$ on it.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

txjennah PE said:


> sounding crunchy on the E string.


You didn't ask, but here it is anyway: I like the Lenzner E string (made in Germany) and the Westminster E (made in USA). 

New strings always make a fiddle sound better. *dusty rosin high five*


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Also:


----------



## txjennah PE

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> You didn't ask, but here it is anyway: I like the Lenzner E string (made in Germany) and the Westminster E (made in USA).
> 
> New strings always make a fiddle sound better. *dusty rosin high five*


Yes! I had old ass strings when I started my lesson (the originals that came with the violin back when I bought it). My teacher was like, "Ummmmm okay, yeah, you need to swap those out, those sound like shit." She had me buy the Thomastik Dominant. 

(She didn't actually say it like that - she is a very nice lady in her mid-70s who was visibly agitated when I took the Lord's name in vain after playing the wrong note).


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

@squaretaper LIT AF PE and @txjennah PE performing at the next EB con... 

don't worry about the name. very safe for work or whereever


----------



## txjennah PE

A more accurate representation of what I sound like:


----------



## txjennah PE

That kid's parent is a jerk for uploading that video, though


----------



## JayKay PE

Current vote:

x4 @FlangeheadPEAZ (nono, eyeh8, txj, nik)


----------



## JayKay PE

I just got out of meetings. I think narrative will have to wait until I'm home. I'll roll today's lynching into it.


----------



## JayKay PE

Sorry guys, I tried. Who knew mobilizing an entire unit to another area in the hospital would be so much work (especially since I wasn't part of the design).

Trrrrrrriple post


----------



## Dothracki PE

JayKay PE said:


> Sorry guys, I tried. Who knew mobilizing an entire unit to another area in the hospital would be so much work (especially since I wasn't part of the design).
> 
> Trrrrrrriple post


Nobody ever includes us in the initial design. We're trying to back track now with an architect on a project, working for a client who wants fully redundant UPS for IT infrastructure and trading desks with emergency power in a number of areas as well so that they can remain functional for at least a day if a blackout occurs. They basically gave us no space and now we have to figre out were to put 750 square feet of IT and MEP infrastructure on a floor that had only allocated just about 200 square feet for this infrastructure. Their lease area of the floor is about 11,000 square usable feet for reference.


----------



## beccabun PE

Nole is the cop. Rbh was the cop. Duran was the cop. Cheb was the doctor. Flange is mafia. Lariless is mafia. Nole is the doctor. Rbh was town. Duran was the doctor. Cheb was the cop.


----------



## txjennah PE

Cassandra broke.


----------



## CivilPE2022

@JayKay PE I vote for @FlangeheadPEAZ 
I hope I got that one right...


----------



## steel

beccabun PE said:


> Nole is the cop. Rbh was the cop. Duran was the cop. Cheb was the doctor. Flange is mafia. Lariless is mafia. Nole is the doctor. Rbh was town. Duran was the doctor. Cheb was the cop.


Sweet, I'm the cop AND the doctor? Wow, and here I thought I was niether one! lol


----------



## CivilPE2022

structurenole15 said:


> Sweet, I'm the cop AND the doctor? Wow, and here I thought I was niether one! lol


Is that even possible?!


----------



## steel

CivilPE2022 said:


> Is that even possible?!


I don't know, but I'm excited! 

I hereby arrest @FlangeheadPEAZ.

Wait, that's not how this works?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

beccabun PE said:


> Nole is the cop. Rbh was the cop. Duran was the cop. Cheb was the doctor. Flange is mafia. Lariless is mafia. Nole is the doctor. Rbh was town. Duran was the doctor. Cheb was the cop.


Go home @beccabun PE, yer drunk.


----------



## DLD PE

There's so much I want to say atm, but....


----------



## djl PE

txjennah PE said:


> That kid's parent is a jerk for uploading that video, though


Hopefully and likely a sibling?


----------



## txjennah PE

DuranDuran PE said:


> There's so much I want to say atm, but....


You can tell us. Our mod is off doing work things, she won't knowwwwwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## txjennah PE

djl PE said:


> Hopefully and likely a sibling?


Hahaha yes I hope!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> @squaretaper LIT AF PE and @txjennah PE performing at the next EB con...
> 
> don't worry about the name. very safe for work or whereever



Wait, there's going to be an EB con?! When? Where?


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

structurenole15 said:


> I don't know, but I'm excited!
> 
> I hereby arrest @FlangeheadPEAZ.
> 
> Wait, that's not how this works?


You can only arrest if you're simultaneously doing chest compressions. That's how the cop-doctor role works.


----------



## DLD PE

EyehatethePEexam PE said:


> You can only arrest if you're simultaneously doing chest compressions. That's how the cop-doctor role works.


What if they are in cardiac arrest?


----------



## beccabun PE

@JayKay PE I vote for @FlangeheadPEAZ


----------



## Dothracki PE

@JayKay PE I guess I vote for @FlangeheadPEAZ to join the pile.


----------



## JayKay PE

Current vote:

x7 @FlangeheadPEAZ (nono, eyeh8, txj, nik, civil, becca, doth)


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

txjennah PE said:


> That kid's parent is a jerk for uploading that video, though


Embarrassing your kids is one of the joys of parenting.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

beccabun PE said:


> Nole is the cop. Rbh was the cop. Duran was the cop. Cheb was the doctor. Flange is mafia. Lariless is mafia. Nole is the doctor. Rbh was town. Duran was the doctor. Cheb was the cop.


Thanks for that. Genuinely


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

I'm going to try....
@JayKay PE I vote for @Lariliss


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Wait, there's going to be an EB con?! When? Where?


Got to happen eventually. Right?


----------



## JayKay PE

Current vote:

x7 @FlangeheadPEAZ (nono, eyeh8, txj, nik, civil, becca, doth)

x1 @Lariliss (JP)


----------



## steel

If Flange is a townie and I’be led you all down the wrong path, I'm gonna get lynched tomorrow, aren’t I? Lol


----------



## JayKay PE

Time


----------



## JayKay PE

Final vote:

x7 @FlangeheadPEAZ (nono, eyeh8, txj, nik, civil, becca, doth)

x1 @Lariliss (JP)

@FlangeheadPEAZ was lynched by their fellow townies. @FlangeheadPEAZ was a normal townie.


----------



## Dothracki PE

Damn, sorry @FlangeheadPEAZ! One of these rounds we won't accidentally kill you!


----------



## txjennah PE

@FlangeheadPEAZ is the new @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## CivilPE2022

Hi guys, I just want to say that due to work schedule ( I start work at 7am and many times work till 6 or 7 PM), I don't have the time that's required to play Mafia with everyone. I have to read so and follow what's going on everyday and vote for the person that's makes the most sense.. I kinda feel bad for voting for @DuranDuran PE and @FlangeheadPEAZ . Sorry for voting for you guys.. Im sure you guys could have contributed way more to Mafia than I am.. and I don't want to just select a random person because that's just not fair.. I'll still be around other threads and I'm looking forward to interact with you fine folks. Thank you guys for your understanding!


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

CivilPE2022 said:


> Hi guys, I just want to say that due to work schedule ( I start work at 7am and many times work till 6 or 7 PM), I don't have the time that's required to play Mafia with everyone. I have to read so and follow what's going on everyday and vote for the person that's makes the most sense.. I kinda feel bad for voting for @DuranDuran PE and @FlangeheadPEAZ . Sorry for voting for you guys.. Im sure you guys could have contributed way more to Mafia than I am.. and I don't want to just select a random person because that's just not fair.. I'll still be around other threads and I'm looking forward to interact with you fine folks. Thank you guys for your understanding!


Hey, life comes first. We've all been there. You're always welcome to come back.

I will say, this round has been more involved with a lot more post than normal. Because it's the first time we using this new Cassandra role. It's normally a little less stuff to read.


----------



## CivilPE2022

jean15paul_PE said:


> Hey, life comes first. We've all been there. You're always welcome to come back.
> 
> I will say, this round has been more involved with a lot more post than normal. Because it's the first time we using this new Cassandra role. It's normally a little less stuff to read.


Thank you for your understanding. I hope I didn't ruined the game by leaving in the middle of it. It just feel really bad that for the past couple of rounds, I picked some random guy/gal without doing any investigation. My work is literally taking over my life.. our company is having a really hard time with finding structural engineers and all staff are extremely overworked.. my wife is in Finance and she is also complaining about the same thing.. I'm at awe at what happened to all the labor forces.. why is no body interested to work anymore.. literally no body is applying to our job on indeed! 

Anyway good luck to everyone.


----------



## Dothracki PE

It's Monday! You know what that means....


----------



## steel

Who did the Mafia target last night?


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Sounds like @JayKay PE has a lot going on today. We might have to be patient.


----------



## DLD PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> Sounds like @JayKay PE has a lot going on today. We might have to be patient.


We aint got time fer dat!


----------



## steel

jean15paul_PE said:


> Sounds like @JayKay PE has a lot going on today. We might have to be patient.


Oh I'm not trying to rush anyone!

Though the mafia could help us out by telling us who they got in the night.......maybe @beccabun PE can tell us, you know, as their leader and everything lol


----------



## DLD PE

CivilPE2022 said:


> Thank you for your understanding. I hope I didn't ruined the game by leaving in the middle of it. It just feel really bad that for the past couple of rounds, I picked some random guy/gal without doing any investigation. My work is literally taking over my life.. our company is having a really hard time with finding structural engineers and all staff are extremely overworked.. my wife is in Finance and she is also complaining about the same thing.. I'm at awe at what happened to all the labor forces.. why is no body interested to work anymore.. literally no body is applying to our job on indeed!
> 
> Anyway good luck to everyone.


@CivilPE2022 

I completely understand your situation. I think we're all experiencing the crunch of being overwhelmed with not enough help. At least, that's what I'm witnessing and hearing from others. We also are attempting to hire an engineer to replace one who's left, and so far we haven't had any promising candidates respond to our ad. 

As far as the EB Mafia game, I will echo the words a wise man once told me:
1. Family first
2. Work/study second
3. Mafia last

Anyway, you should never worry about "ruining" the game or not having enough time to play. We're a friendly group, and none of us (I hope) take this game seriously. EB/Shoot The Breeze I'm pretty sure was meant as a place to be social, vent, talk about work, pets, whatever to pass the time between work/study topics. The mafia game was started as part of that forum. We want/have/need all kinds of different players here: Active/inactive, somewhat serious/not serious at all, etc. Some us of like to go all in, analyze, keep spreadsheets, have multiple PMs going, while others just pop in for a few mins a day to vote and then go on with their busy lives. At the end of the day, it doesn't matter. It's just a game, and we'd rather have you be part of it even with little participation vs not at all. Being a heavily involved player doesn't guarantee a "successful" vote, just as a random voter sometimes correctly guesses a mafia hit, so please don't feel bad lynching the wrong guy/gal. We've all made mistakes and will continue to do so. Just have fun! At the same time, we understand life gets in the way, so don't hesitate to come back if you need to take a breather!

Ok I've rambled enough. WHO GOT NIGHTKILLED?

Also,


----------



## steel

Hell, half the fun is getting lynched as a townie......I even tried to help everyone out but apparently mafia suicide is against the rules lol! Oh well

tl;dr: ^What @DuranDuran PE said!


----------



## txjennah PE

CivilPE2022 said:


> Hi guys, I just want to say that due to work schedule ( I start work at 7am and many times work till 6 or 7 PM), I don't have the time that's required to play Mafia with everyone. I have to read so and follow what's going on everyday and vote for the person that's makes the most sense.. I kinda feel bad for voting for @DuranDuran PE and @FlangeheadPEAZ . Sorry for voting for you guys.. Im sure you guys could have contributed way more to Mafia than I am.. and I don't want to just select a random person because that's just not fair.. I'll still be around other threads and I'm looking forward to interact with you fine folks. Thank you guys for your understanding!


Thank you for playing with us @CivilPE2022 and no worries at all...like @jean15paul_PE said, real life always comes first! I've left my fellow players in a jam multiple times when work stuff or real life got in the way. We're always here if you want to join us again for another game


----------



## JayKay PE

Okay. Sorry. Work is...ramping up, to put it lightly, and this past weekend was a blur of trying to catch up on both chores and naps. No narrative. I am, quite literally, drowning in meetings and expresso.

@jean15paul_PE was killed by the mafia.

Remaining players this round: @Dothracki PE, @structurenole15, @beccabun PE, @txjennah PE, @NikR_PE, @EyehatethePEexam PE, and @Lariliss

Since @CivilPE2022 is exiting the game, I am introducing a 'wild card' role. Depending on a randomizer, this character will either perform as a regular townie (voting for a random un-lynched individual), authorize another kill for the mafia, give additional information to the Cassandra and/or cop, or perform a random doctor save.


----------



## steel

@JayKay PE I vote for @Lariliss


----------



## beccabun PE

@NikR_PE is mafia. @JayKay PE i vote for @NikR_PE


----------



## DLD PE




----------



## RBHeadge PE

Seven players left. 
If two mafia remain then the town does not have to lynch a mafia today to stay in the game. However if it mislynches tonight, if must lynch a mafia tomorrow or it will lose. 
If three mafia remain then the town must lynch a mafia today to avoid losing.

A 16 player 5 mafia game would be very tilted towards a mafia win. A 16 player 4 mafia game is still mafia biased but manageable.


----------



## Dothracki PE

I hope the vision is correct. @JayKay PE I vote for @NikR_PE


----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ

CivilPE2022 said:


> Hi guys, I just want to say that due to work schedule ( I start work at 7am and many times work till 6 or 7 PM), I don't have the time that's required to play Mafia with everyone. I have to read so and follow what's going on everyday and vote for the person that's makes the most sense.. I kinda feel bad for voting for @DuranDuran PE and @FlangeheadPEAZ . Sorry for voting for you guys.. Im sure you guys could have contributed way more to Mafia than I am.. and I don't want to just select a random person because that's just not fair.. I'll still be around other threads and I'm looking forward to interact with you fine folks. Thank you guys for your understanding!


Its ok sorry guys.... I was sick all these day so didn't see the forum.... Catching up on everything today hopefully


----------



## DLD PE

FlangeheadPEAZ said:


> Its ok sorry guys.... I was sick all these day so didn't see the forum.... Catching up on everything today hopefully


You were late to your own funeral. Other than that, you didn't miss much.


----------



## JayKay PE

Current vote:

x1 @Lariliss (nono)
x2 @NikR_PE (becca, doth)


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

@JayKay PE I also vote for @NikR_PE because @beccabun PE voted that way and I'm a sheep looking for a shepherd.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

JayKay PE said:


> @jean15paul_PE was killed by the mafia.


What the hell guys?!

Honestly, I'm surprised I survived this long.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

@JayKay PE I vote to haunt @NikR_PE . I'll be the sudden chill on the back of his neck.


----------



## txjennah PE

This round has me so confused. I was convinced becca was the Cassandra until Friday's stream of consciousness post. Now I'm not so sure. @JayKay PE I also vote for @Lariliss , they've been doing a good job of keeping low profile this round that makes me suspect Mafia. Vote subject to change with more data.


----------



## JayKay PE

Current vote:

x2 @Lariliss (nono, txj)
x3 @NikR_PE (becca, doth, eyeh8)

Non-countable votes:

x1 @NikR_PE (JP); a chill of cold goes up Nik's back, like some dropped a wad of wet snow down their shirt


----------



## MeowMeow PE

@JayKay PE I ghost vote for @NikR_PE


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

txjennah PE said:


> This round has me so confused. I was convinced becca was the Cassandra until Friday's stream of consciousness post. Now I'm not so sure. @JayKay PE I also vote for @Lariliss , they've been doing a good job of keeping low profile this round that makes me suspect Mafia. Vote subject to change with more data.


I'm pretty sure the Cassandra had to share info that she didn't want to. So she hid it in that post.


----------



## txjennah PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> I'm pretty sure the Cassandra had to share info that she didn't want to. So she hid it in that post.


Ah, that makes sense. I guess this is what happens when I skip over rules part 10.

@JayKay PE I change my vote to @NikR_PE


----------



## NikR_PE

@JayKay PE i vote for @Lariliss


----------



## JayKay PE

Current vote:

x2 @Lariliss (nono, Nik)
x4 @NikR_PE (becca, doth, eyeh8, txj)

Non-countable votes:

x2 @NikR_PE (JP, meowmeow); the window rattles ominously. A handprint forms on the glass


----------



## DLD PE

@JayKay PE the lower intestine votes for @beccabun PE


----------



## JayKay PE

Current vote:

x2 @Lariliss (nono, Nik)
x4 @NikR_PE (becca, doth, eyeh8, txj)

Non-countable votes:

x2 @NikR_PE (JP, meowmeow); a wheezing groan comes from below the bed, potentially flatulence 

x1 @beccabun PE (doth); a stomach gurgles frothily


----------



## JayKay PE

Time


----------



## JayKay PE

Final vote:

x2 @Lariliss (nono, Nik)
x4 @NikR_PE (becca, doth, eyeh8, txj)

@NikR_PE was lynched by the townies. @NikR_PE was a dirty, evil mafia.

Remaining players: @Dothracki PE, @structurenole15, @beccabun PE, @txjennah PE, @EyehatethePEexam PE, and @Lariliss


----------



## JayKay PE

Bong. A bell rings out.

@beccabun PE was killed by the mafia.

Remaining players: @Dothracki PE, @structurenole15, @txjennah PE, @EyehatethePEexam PE, and @Lariliss

(I'm so sorry by lack of narrative, again, work suddenly dumped a pile of flaming you-know-what on me)


----------



## Dothracki PE

JayKay PE said:


> Bong. A bell rings out.
> 
> @beccabun PE was killed by the mafia.
> 
> Remaining players: @Dothracki PE, @structurenole15, @txjennah PE, @EyehatethePEexam PE, and @Lariliss
> 
> (I'm so sorry by lack of narrative, again, work suddenly dumped a pile of flaming you-know-what on me)


----------



## beccabun PE

JayKay PE said:


> Bong. A bell rings out.
> 
> @beccabun PE was killed by the mafia.


@DuranDuran PE @structurenole15 What was that y'all were saying yesterday?


----------



## DLD PE

beccabun PE said:


> @DuranDuran PE @structurenole15 What was that y'all were saying yesterday?


That I suck at this game


----------



## RBHeadge PE

beccabun PE said:


> Nole is the cop. Rbh was the cop. Duran was the cop. Cheb was the doctor. Flange is mafia. Lariless is mafia. Nole is the doctor. Rbh was town. Duran was the doctor. Cheb was the cop.





jean15paul_PE said:


> I'm pretty sure the Cassandra had to share info that she didn't want to. So she hid it in that post.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Five players. One mafia. Two Confirmed Townies.

Game is over tomorrow night regardless. Town has a 67% chance of blindly winning.


----------



## steel

beccabun PE said:


> @DuranDuran PE @structurenole15 What was that y'all were saying yesterday?


Only thing I said yesterday was that I vote for @Lariliss. Not sure what you're insinuating.


----------



## steel

So the final mafia member is either @txjennah PE, @EyehatethePEexam PE, or @Lariliss


----------



## beccabun PE

structurenole15 said:


> Only thing I said yesterday was that I vote for @Lariliss. Not sure what you're insinuating.


Just ribbing you about your joke yesterday that I was the leader of the mafia haha


----------



## steel

beccabun PE said:


> Just ribbing you about your joke yesterday that I was the leader of the mafia haha


I know that lol. I'm just messin with ya!


----------



## steel

Anyway, @JayKay PE I vote for @Lariliss. Unless someone has anything else to go on that could change my mind.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE




----------



## txjennah PE

@JayKay PE I vote for @structurenole15 . Both they and @NikR_PE voted for @Lariliss yesterday, and @NikR_PE ended up being mafia.


----------



## txjennah PE

I'm open to changing my mind with more evidence though. @Lariliss has been super quiet, and maybe @NikR_PE voted for them to make it seem like he wasn't Mafia. Ugh! Idk.


----------



## steel

txjennah PE said:


> @JayKay PE I vote for @structurenole15 . Both they and @NikR_PE voted for @Lariliss yesterday, and @NikR_PE ended up being mafia.


1) I thought we already had this discussion that I'm not mafia.
2) Just because NikR was mafia doesn't mean Lariliss isn't. There were two mafia members remaining yesterday and I voted for one of them.
3) Just because I voted the same as Nik doesn't mean I'm aligned with them. By that logic, since you and I voted for Flange on day 4, we both must be aligned.



txjennah PE said:


> I'm open to changing my mind with more evidence though. @Lariliss has been super quiet, and maybe @NikR_PE voted for them to make it seem like he wasn't Mafia. Ugh! Idk.


^This is my understanding.


----------



## steel

Also, I assume that @Lariliss is playing it close to the chest and not voting publicly to try and keep off everyone's radar. But at this point, that's suspicious. That's why I voted for them yesterday and why I maintain my vote for them today.


----------



## steel

TRIPLE


----------



## txjennah PE

structurenole15 said:


> 1) I thought we already had this discussion that I'm not mafia.
> 2) Just because NikR was mafia doesn't mean Lariliss isn't. There were two mafia members remaining yesterday and I voted for one of them.
> 3) Just because I voted the same as Nik doesn't mean I'm aligned with them. By that logic, since you and I voted for Flange on day 4, we both must be aligned.
> 
> 
> ^This is my understanding.


I'm sorry if I missed the discussion that you're not Mafia. I just didn't see Becca confirming you as a townie, so I wasn't sure.


----------



## txjennah PE

structurenole15 said:


> Also, I assume that @Lariliss is playing it close to the chest and not voting publicly to try and keep off everyone's radar. But at this point, that's suspicious. That's why I voted for them yesterday and why I maintain my vote for them today.


Yeah, for sure. That is why they are on my radar too.

I guess the one hang-up I have on your vote...why didn't you change your vote to NikR after Becca said he was mafia?


----------



## steel

RBHeadge PE said:


> Attn: @jean15paul_PE @Dothracki PE @FlangeheadPEAZ @djl PE
> 
> @structurenole15 is a regular townie
> 
> I am in the confirmed townie thread with him. I know the identity of the cop and the doc. Yes: that means that I'm a townie.
> 
> Treat this information how you will. Vote for who ever you want. But the whole thread is watching.


^^^
No worries, @txjennah PE, this is in fact a long game and day 3 was pretty chaotic lol


----------



## Dothracki PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Attn: @jean15paul_PE @Dothracki PE @FlangeheadPEAZ @djl PE
> 
> @structurenole15 is a regular townie
> 
> I am in the confirmed townie thread with him. I know the identity of the cop and the doc. Yes: that means that I'm a townie.
> 
> Treat this information how you will. Vote for who ever you want. But the whole thread is watching.


@txjennah PE


----------



## txjennah PE

Dothracki PE said:


> @txjennah PE


UGHHHH. THIS IS WHAT I GET FOR NOT READING.

Thank you @Dothracki PE 

I'm sorry @structurenole15 . This round has been a shit show for me.

@JayKay PE I retract my vote for @structurenole15 and vote for @Lariliss


----------



## steel

txjennah PE said:


> I guess the one hang-up I have on your vote...why didn't you change your vote to NikR after Becca said he was mafia?


Honestly, I figured it didn't matter. Since I was the first vote and she was the second, I figured whichever way people went (whether they followed me or becca), we'd nab a mafia.


----------



## Dothracki PE

Jinx! @structurenole15 you owe me a Coke!


----------



## steel

txjennah PE said:


> I'm sorry @structurenole15 . This round has been a shit show for me.


Shit show for everyone this round*


----------



## txjennah PE

structurenole15 said:


> Shit show for everyone this round*


HAH. At least it's not just me!


----------



## JayKay PE

Current vote:

x2 @Lariliss (nono, txj)


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

txjennah PE said:


> UGHHHH. THIS IS WHAT I GET FOR NOT READING.
> 
> Thank you @Dothracki PE
> 
> I'm sorry @structurenole15 . This round has been a shit show for me.
> 
> @JayKay PE I retract my vote for @structurenole15 and vote for @Lariliss


In your defense @txjennah PE,
@structurenole15 _was_ acting like mafia early in the round.


----------



## txjennah PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> In your defense @txjennah PE,
> @structurenole15 _was_ acting like mafia early in the round.


Haha yeah, that was definitely throwing me off!


----------



## steel

jean15paul_PE said:


> In your defense @txjennah PE,
> @structurenole15 _was_ acting like mafia early in the round.


In my defense, I was trying to act _differently_ than when I was actually mafia, with you, in the last round. So I guess when I'm mafia, I act like a townie, and when I'm townie, I give off extreme maf vibes!


----------



## txjennah PE

There are some players that can never shake the maf association, like @SaltySteve PE


----------



## beccabun PE




----------



## DLD PE




----------



## Dothracki PE




----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

structurenole15 said:


> In my defense, I was trying to act _differently_ than when I was actually mafia, with you, in the last round. So I guess when I'm mafia, I act like a townie, and when I'm townie, I give off extreme maf vibes!


The key to being good at this game... always ALWAYS act the same.

There's lots of different approaches you can take:

quiet
helpful
trouble maker
leader
follower
confused
etc
Find a "voice" that fits with your play style and your personality, and stick with it whether you're townie, mafia, or a special role.


----------



## DLD PE




----------



## steel

I'm just gonna play the batshit crazy role all the time. I thrive on chaos. But I'll make a little more controlled than three days ago lol


----------



## RBHeadge PE

we've got a new @chaosmuppet_PE


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

structurenole15 said:


> I'm just gonna play the batshit crazy role all the time. I thrive on chaos. But I'll make a little more controlled than three days ago lol


Looking forward to it.


----------



## Dothracki PE

@JayKay PE I vote for @Lariliss


----------



## JayKay PE

Current vote:

x3 @Lariliss (nono, txj, doth)


----------



## steel

RBHeadge PE said:


> we've got a new @chaosmuppet_PE


Do I wanna know the story behind that?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

There was a guy studying and taking the SE who played with us in the early rounds. He had a very chaotic and irrational playstyle. Basically the opposite of me. I jokingly called his playstyle and by extension him "chaosmuppet". He embraced it and changed his username.


----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ

structurenole15 said:


> In my defense, I was trying to act _differently_ than when I was actually mafia, with you, in the last round. So I guess when I'm mafia, I act like a townie, and when I'm townie, I give off extreme maf vibes!


Noted


----------



## DLD PE

I'm thinking of changing my name to something more fitting of my play style, such as "Honest Duran PE".


----------



## JayKay PE

Current vote:

x3 @Lariliss (nono, txj, doth)


----------



## Dothracki PE

DuranDuran PE said:


> I'm thinking of changing my name to something more fitting of my play style, such as "Honest Duran PE".


I love the irony of it


----------



## JayKay PE

Time


----------



## JayKay PE

Final vote:

x3 @Lariliss (nono, txj, doth)

@Lariliss was lynched by the townies. @Lariliss was a fellow townsfolk.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

JayKay PE said:


> Final vote:
> 
> x3 @Lariliss (nono, txj, doth)
> 
> @Lariliss was lynched by the townies. @Lariliss was a fellow townsfolk.


----------



## Lariliss

A bow, a smile 
The benefits worth the cost. Thank you very much!
Sorry for the silence, first time necessary to be prudent in examining rather than disturbing.


----------



## JayKay PE

A new day dawns in office culture hell. The water cooler cannot even be approached due to the surplus of bodies, some fallen by an unseen foe, others...ripped apart by machinery. A few of the bodies spark, a strange oily material spurting through the air, and a weird whining, similar to overtaxed fluorescent lights, assaults the ears. The managers office gives off a warm glow behind drawn curtains. 

Your feet move towards it unbidden. Your hands, clutching the quarterly reports, begin to shake as you move closer. You clench them harder, uncaring that this is smudging the printer ink, and think about your yearly review coming up. Your eyes land on the body closest to the door, placed outside like a trashcan waiting for the janitor to empty after hours...

@structurenole15 was killed last night.

Remaining players: @Dothracki PE, @txjennah PE, and @EyehatethePEexam PE


----------



## steel

JayKay PE said:


> @structurenole15 was killed last night.
> 
> Remaining players: @Dothracki PE, @txjennah PE, and @EyehatethePEexam PE


SON OF A BITCH. I made it so far but I guess


----------



## steel

As soon as I find out whether it was @txjennah PE or @Dothracki PE that killed me...........cause @EyehatethePEexam PE seems to have not logged in since Monday at 5:33 p.m.

Oops, I mean "            "


----------



## MeowMeow PE




----------



## Dothracki PE

@JayKay PE I vote for @txjennah PE


----------



## DLD PE




----------



## txjennah PE

@JayKay PE I vote for @Dothracki PE


----------



## steel

@JayKay PE I haunt @txjennah PE


----------



## txjennah PE

structurenole15 said:


> @JayKay PE I haunt @txjennah PE


I didn't kill you.


----------



## Dothracki PE

txjennah PE said:


> @JayKay PE I vote for @Dothracki PE


You do know I am a confirmed townie by Cassandra right?


----------



## steel

Question: can deceased mafia members vote during the night?


----------



## DLD PE

structurenole15 said:


> Question: can deceased mafia members vote during the night?


No.


----------



## txjennah PE

Dothracki PE said:


> You do know I am a confirmed townie by Cassandra right?


Who else would have killed Nole, then? It wasn't me, and Eye didn't log in. Unless they contacted the mod by alternate means? Email? Idk. It seems like a lot of effort for someone to do.


----------



## txjennah PE

Omg. Wait.

I think I have it figured out.

Give me a couple of minutes.


----------



## txjennah PE

Ok. Hear me out.

Didn't jaykay say that there was going to be a randomized role coming in after CivilPE left? And that role could do like random saves, kill people overnight, etc?

What if Eye is actually maf but didn't log in, so that triggered a kill?


----------



## steel

txjennah PE said:


> Ok. Hear me out.
> 
> Didn't jaykay say that there was going to be a randomized role coming in after CivilPE left? And that role could do like random saves, kill people overnight, etc?
> 
> What if Eye is actually maf but didn't log in, so that triggered a kill?


That makes sense because it did say I was "killed in the night" instead of killed by mafia.


----------



## txjennah PE

Guys:

"Since @CivilPE2022 is exiting the game, I am introducing a 'wild card' role. Depending on a randomizer, this character will either perform as a regular townie (voting for a random un-lynched individual), authorize another kill for the mafia, give additional information to the Cassandra and/or cop, or perform a random doctor save."

And she didn't say that structurenole was killed by mafia! Just that he was killed.

@JayKay PE I retract my vote for doth and vote for @EyehatethePEexam PE


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Sounds like this game may be decided by Rock Paper Scissors


----------



## steel

txjennah PE said:


> Guys:
> 
> "Since @CivilPE2022 is exiting the game, I am introducing a 'wild card' role. Depending on a randomizer, this character will either perform as a regular townie (voting for a random un-lynched individual), authorize another kill for the mafia, give additional information to the Cassandra and/or cop, or perform a random doctor save."
> 
> And she didn't say that structurenole was killed by mafia! Just that he was killed.
> 
> @JayKay PE I retract my vote for doth and vote for @EyehatethePEexam PE


But those options aren't what happened.

voting for a random un-lynched individual: didn't happen, cause I had no votes anyway.
authorize another kill for the mafia: that would mean two of us got killed last night, which wasn't the case.
give info to Cassandra/cop: didn't happen
random doctor save: I'm dead as a doorknob so i wasn't saved.


----------



## txjennah PE

structurenole15 said:


> But those options aren't what happened.
> 
> voting for a random un-lynched individual: didn't happen, cause I had no votes anyway.
> authorize another kill for the mafia: that would mean two of us got killed last night, which wasn't the case.
> give info to Cassandra/cop: didn't happen
> random doctor save: I'm dead as a doorknob so i wasn't saved.


There weren't two kills from the Maf because a certain someone hasn't logged in since Monday.


----------



## Dothracki PE

JayKay PE said:


> The Mafia members are going to privately tell me who they would like to eliminate during the night. *A minimum of two mafia votes is needed to make a killing* (because the mafia is a family and as long as two are alive, agreement must be met).


How did this happen then? Unless there are two mafia still alive?


----------



## DLD PE

There can only be one mafia alive, otherwise this game would be over.


----------



## Dothracki PE

I am so confused...


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

txjennah PE said:


> Guys:
> 
> "Since @CivilPE2022 is exiting the game, I am introducing a 'wild card' role. Depending on a randomizer, this character will either perform as a regular townie (voting for a random un-lynched individual), authorize another kill for the mafia, give additional information to the Cassandra and/or cop, or perform a random doctor save."
> 
> And she didn't say that structurenole was killed by mafia! Just that he was killed.
> 
> @JayKay PE I retract my vote for doth and vote for @EyehatethePEexam PE


I'm not mafia, I had a last minute run to a field operation 3.5 hours away yesterday and never logged in. I am a townie, I was cleared by @RBHeadge PE before he was dedded. @JayKay PE I placeholder vote for @txjennah PE.


----------



## txjennah PE

EyehatethePEexam PE said:


> I'm not mafia, I had a last minute run to a field operation 3.5 hours away yesterday and never logged in. I am a townie, I was cleared by @RBHeadge PE before he was dedded. @JayKay PE I placeholder vote for @txjennah PE.


RB thought Becca was mafia too. You're not on the confirmed townie list, so I keep my vote for you.


----------



## Dothracki PE

EyehatethePEexam PE said:


> I'm not mafia, I had a last minute run to a field operation 3.5 hours away yesterday and never logged in. I am a townie, I was cleared by @RBHeadge PE before he was dedded. @JayKay PE I placeholder vote for @txjennah PE.


Funny enough that RBH didn't mention you when we were coordinating before he was eliminated.

@JayKay PE I change my vote to @EyehatethePEexam PE


----------



## steel

But the question I have that is still unanswered: if the rules state there must be 2 mafia votes to nightkill, how'd I get ?


----------



## beccabun PE

structurenole15 said:


> But the question I have that is still unanswered: if the rules state there must be 2 mafia votes to nightkill, how'd I get ?


I believe that it's as long as at least 2 mafia are alive. If there's only one mafia then their vote wins majority.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

structurenole15 said:


> But the question I have that is still unanswered: if the rules state there must be 2 mafia votes to nightkill, how'd I get ?



JayKay PE said:
The Mafia members are going to privately tell me who they would like to eliminate during the night. A minimum of two mafia votes is needed to make a killing (because the mafia is a family and* as long as two are alive, agreement must be met*).


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

What's interesting to me...

@txjennah PE : "What's a Cassandra? I didn't read the rules."
@txjennah PE : "Huh? What's going on? I don't understand the rules."
Everyone else: maybe @txjennah PE is mafia.
@txjennah PE : "I'm an expert on the rules. Here's what happened...."

But what do I know. I'm just a  and I've done zero vote analysis.


----------



## DLD PE

Dothracki PE said:


> I love the irony of it


Thinking of going back to my old avatar and old name, "MEtoEE PE". The "Among Us/Halo" image isn't helping untarnish my DLD reputation.


----------



## JayKay PE

Current vote:

x2 @EyehatethePEexam PE (doth, txj)
x1 @txjennah PE (eyeh8)

Votes that have absolutely no bearing on the outcome (...or do they???):

x1 @txjennah PE (nono); a creepy windy rattles the skeletal


----------



## JayKay PE

structurenole15 said:


> Question: can deceased mafia members vote during the night?


If a mafia member is dead, their vote does not count. If a mafia member is lynched after they have submitted a vote to the council (if there is 2 or more mafia members), there vote does not count and does not count towards majority.


----------



## DLD PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> What's interesting to me...
> 
> @txjennah PE : "What's a Cassandra? I didn't read the rules."
> @txjennah PE : "Huh? What's going on? I don't understand the rules."
> Everyone else: maybe @txjennah PE is mafia.
> @txjennah PE : "I'm an expert on the rules. Here's what happened...."
> 
> But what do I know. I'm just a  and I've done zero vote analysis.


----------



## JayKay PE

*me watching this thread*


----------



## JayKay PE

Maybe...I shouldn't mod again for a while. It seems whenever I do...things go awry.


----------



## DLD PE

JayKay PE said:


> Maybe...I shouldn't mod again for a while. It seems whenever I do...things go awry.


They are the most exciting though!


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

JayKay PE said:


> Maybe...I shouldn't mod again for a while. It seems whenever I do...things go awry.


This round has been a lot of fun


----------



## DLD PE

JayKay PE said:


> *me watching this thread*


----------



## beccabun PE

JayKay PE said:


> *me watching this thread*


*me watching this thread*


----------



## RBHeadge PE




----------



## DLD PE




----------



## JayKay PE

Remember that time? When I had time? And I just kept responding with popcorn eating gifs? BECAUSE I WAS A MOD AND I COULDN'T SAY WHAT WAS GOING ON BUT IT WAS SO EXCITING?!?!?!?!

I do. I remember.


----------



## RBHeadge PE




----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ

DuranDuran PE said:


> They are the most exciting though!


Thats Tru tho.... This game is so interesting at this point..... I am biting my nails...


----------



## DLD PE

Are all votes in? Can we end the suspense early?


----------



## beccabun PE

DuranDuran PE said:


> Are all votes in? Can we end the suspense early?


I think there should be time for everyone to lock in votes and explain themselves if necessary


----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ

DuranDuran PE said:


> Are all votes in? Can we end the suspense early?


----------



## txjennah PE

I wouldn't be opposed to ending it early, but it's up to the others and to @JayKay PE


----------



## DLD PE

txjennah PE said:


> I wouldn't be opposed to ending it early, but it's *up to the others* and to @JayKay PE


Well that's me...I say we end it early!


----------



## txjennah PE

I will start with mod permission first since I know their IRL job is kinda nuts atm- @JayKay PE , are you cool if we end early?

If so, then @Dothracki PE and @EyehatethePEexam PE would need to be on board too.


----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ




----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

@JayKay PE I vote for


----------



## steel

If we end early, two things can happen:

1) We lynch the final mafia member and town wins.
2) We lynch a townie and we have a 1 v 1 showdown, but end early automatically enters the next night phase and therefore mafia kills the last townie and wins. 

So it literally comes down to whether or not @EyehatethePEexam PE is actually mafia.


----------



## DLD PE

structurenole15 said:


> If we end early, two things can happen:
> 
> 1) We lynch the final mafia member and town wins.
> 2) We lynch a townie and we have a 1 v 1 showdown, but end early automatically enters the next night phase and therefore mafia kills the last townie and wins.
> 
> So it literally comes down to whether or not @EyehatethePEexam PE is actually mafia.


Or the wildcard nukes everyone and this whole thing is a draw.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> @JayKay PE I vote for


@JayKay PE I also vote for


----------



## beccabun PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> @JayKay PE I also vote for


can't believe you ghosts are voting for !
@JayKay PE I vote for


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Oh wow I had some weird dreams last night.
> 
> I got my booster yesterday evening, so between that and the melatonin I had some spicy dreams and no ability to control them. Anyway I feel horrible and haven't been able to post much today.
> 
> Here are my reads for the day. I doubt I need to explain these in much detail.
> 
> 
> mafia+++
> mafia++
> mafia becca
> neutral lariliss, djl, flange, doth, civil
> town nikr, txjen, nole
> town++ jean
> town+++ eyehate


I guess he didn't outright say I was a townie, but he gave me the +++ rating. From RBH that's about as good as an outright outing.


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

structurenole15 said:


> If we end early, two things can happen:
> 
> 1) We lynch the final mafia member and town wins.
> 2) We lynch a townie and we have a 1 v 1 showdown, but end early automatically enters the next night phase and therefore mafia kills the last townie and wins.
> 
> So it literally comes down to whether or not @EyehatethePEexam PE is actually mafia.


And I assume you I am not. I was mafia twice in a row when I started and have been a vanilla townie ever since.


----------



## steel

EyehatethePEexam PE said:


> I guess he didn't outright say I was a townie, but he gave me the +++ rating. From RBH that's about as good as an outright outing.


Those reads also listed becca as mafia and djl as neutral. Both were incorrect, but they were simply his reads and could have been wrong.


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

I'm on board with ending early...but I want it on the record that I screamed my innocence before I was killed by friendly fire and the mafia won the game. I can't explain why @RBHeadge PE gave me the +++ and didn't add me to the confirmed townie thread, perhaps he was just reading into my comments and knows I get more vocal and defensive when I'm the bad guy (carries over into real life as well) and didn't actually do an investigation. All I know is 1 out the 3 of us if mafia and it's not me. I'm not super confident in my @txjennah PE vote, but I gotta vote for someone.


----------



## steel

@JayKay PE I retract my haunting and instead vote for


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

structurenole15 said:


> Those reads also listed becca as mafia and djl as neutral. Both were incorrect, but they were simply his reads and could have been wrong.


Correct, we all have a tendency to deify RBH and his reads. He's not always right, but in this instance it's my best and only defense as I've stayed pretty quiet this round.


----------



## djl PE

@JayKay PE I vote for


----------



## djl PE

structurenole15 said:


> Those reads also listed becca as mafia and djl as neutral. Both were incorrect, but they were simply his reads and could have been wrong.


To be fair, a neutral read doesn't mean he believes them to be neither town nor maf, just that he doesn't have a lean either way. I know you know this, but your point was not entirely... strong


----------



## djl PE

djl PE said:


> To be fair, a neutral read doesn't mean he believes them to be neither town nor maf, just that he doesn't have a lean either way. I know you know this, but your point was not entirely... strong


Neutral reads should be read as more "either" than "neither" is my point. So he was right and MY point is that @RBHeadge PE is in fact a mafia god.


----------



## djl PE

Trip


----------



## djl PE

ahhhhhhhhhhhhh shoot that was actually 4. Go ahead and ban me


----------



## DLD PE

@JayKay PE I vote for


----------



## djl PE

Since I'm already gonna get banned, I'm just gonna give a couple of my thoughts... or maybe just one. The spicy southwest salad from chickfila is so friggin bomb its ridiculous


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

djl PE said:


> Since I'm already gonna get banned, I'm just gonna give a couple of my thoughts... or maybe just one. The spicy southwest salad from chickfila is so friggin bomb its ridiculous


If you replace the "salad" with "large slab of meat" I'm in.


----------



## steel

djl PE said:


> Neutral reads should be read as more "either" than "neither" is my point. So he was right and MY point is that @RBHeadge PE is in fact a mafia god.





djl PE said:


> To be fair, a neutral read doesn't mean he believes them to be neither town nor maf, just that he doesn't have a lean either way. I know you know this, but your point was not entirely... strong


I agree. I was just saying that RB's reads aren't definitive proof that one is a confirmed townie or mafia. Only the mod, cop, and Cassandra ever really know that information.


----------



## djl PE

structurenole15 said:


> I agree. I was just saying that RB's reads aren't definitive proof that one is a confirmed townie or mafia. Only the mod, cop, and Cassandra ever really know that information.


he will smite you


----------



## djl PE

EyehatethePEexam PE said:


> If you replace the "salad" with "large slab of meat" I'm in.


I made a valiant effort but ultimately failed to eat a healthy lunch... got a salad, but then dumped like a gallon of delicious dressing and added a medium fry and used two cfa sauces eating them. Fat loading..........


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

structurenole15 said:


> I agree. I was just saying that RB's reads aren't definitive proof that one is a confirmed townie or mafia. Only the mod, cop, and Cassandra ever really know that information.


I like that @RBHeadge PE indicates how strong his reads are with the ++ system.


----------



## JayKay PE

Current vote:

x2 @EyehatethePEexam PE (doth, txj)
x1 @txjennah PE (eyeh8)

Votes that have absolutely no bearing on the outcome (...or do they???):

x1 @txjennah PE (nono); a whining sound comes from the attic
x∞ @ (i wasn't keeping track); a loud flatulent noise is heard and the room begins to smell like cheese


----------



## JayKay PE

I am fine with ending things, but I only saw txj and eyeh8 agreeing. Did doth say they were okay with ending early?


----------



## Dothracki PE

@txjennah PE has my vote, @JayKay PE

Just put me out of my misery... we can end early.


----------



## JayKay PE

Dothracki PE said:


> View attachment 25816
> 
> 
> @txjennah PE has my vote, @JayKay PE
> 
> Just put me out of my misery... we can end early.


*blink blink*

Does this mean you are changing your vote, or you're agreeing with txj/eyeh8 to end early?


----------



## Dothracki PE

JayKay PE said:


> *blink blink*
> 
> Does this mean you are changing your vote, or you're agreeing with txj/eyeh8 to end early?


Both


----------



## txjennah PE

@Dothracki PE But nole wasn't killed by Mafia, @EyehatethePEexam PE wasn't a confirmed townie, and didn't even log in yesterday. I'm so confused.


----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ




----------



## txjennah PE

@Dothracki PE Look back at all the mafia nightkill posts, they say "killed by mafia." But it didn't say that with Nole's post. So it only could have been the randomizer, and IMO it was triggered because there wasn't a regular mafia night kill.


----------



## txjennah PE

@Dothracki PE If that's your vote, then I respect it...it just goes against all evidence we have (i.e. no mafia nightkill/member confirmed not to have logged in yesterday)


----------



## Dothracki PE

txjennah PE said:


> @Dothracki PE Look back at all the mafia nightkill posts, they say "killed by mafia." But it didn't say that with Nole's post. So it only could have been the randomizer, and IMO it was triggered because there wasn't a regular mafia night kill.


My reasoning is not just based on the latest events. I have gone through the entire game twice and made my choice based on dialogue and voting history. Granted, I could be wrong, but the most convincing is that you voted for @Lariliss in defense of @NikR_PE who was confirmed mafia two days ago.


----------



## txjennah PE

Dothracki PE said:


> My reasoning is not just based on the latest events. I have gone through the entire game twice and made my choice based on dialogue and voting history. Granted, I could be wrong, but the most convincing is that you voted for @Lariliss in defense of @NikR_PE who was confirmed mafia.


That's because I was confused by Becca's post and wasn't sure whether she was the Cassandra. Once JP explained that to me, I changed my vote. I believe I voted out either Meow or DJ too.


----------



## txjennah PE

I should note that nole also voted for Lariliss that same night, and he is also a townie.


----------



## DLD PE




----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Dothracki PE said:


> My reasoning is not just based on the latest events. I have gone through the entire game twice and made my choice based on dialogue and voting history. Granted, I could be wrong, but the most convincing is that you voted for @Lariliss in defense of @NikR_PE who was confirmed mafia two days ago.


----------



## MeowMeow PE

JayKay PE said:


> Current vote:
> 
> x2 @EyehatethePEexam PE (doth, txj)
> x1 @txjennah PE (eyeh8)
> 
> Votes that have absolutely no bearing on the outcome (...or do they???):
> 
> x1 @txjennah PE (nono); a whining sound comes from the attic
> x∞ @ (i wasn't keeping track); a loud flatulent noise is heard and the room begins to smell like cheese


Sorry that was me from all the Brie I’ve eaten this week


----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ




----------



## DLD PE




----------



## txjennah PE

@Dothracki PE Go back and check. Nole voted for lariliss that same night, and that's why they had my vote the next day (I had missed RB's post declaring they were clean).


----------



## DLD PE

txjennah PE said:


> That's because I was confused by Becca's post and wasn't sure whether she was the Cassandra. Once JP explained that to me, I changed my vote. I believe I voted out either Meow or DJ too.





txjennah PE said:


> I should note that nole also voted for Lariliss that same night, and he is also a townie.


----------



## txjennah PE

DuranDuran PE said:


> View attachment 25823


So the person that doesn't log in/doesn't get a mafia kill gets off scot free? I accept y'all's vote, I just don't get it.


----------



## JayKay PE

Current vote:

x1 @EyehatethePEexam PE (txj)
x2 @txjennah PE (eyeh8, doth)

Votes that have absolutely no bearing on the outcome (...or do they???):

x1 @txjennah PE (nono); the cat stares suspiciously long at a corner in the living room...what do they know?
x∞ @ (i wasn't keeping track); you sit on the couch and it makes a pleased groan. you are distressed


----------



## JayKay PE

I will close voting at 3:30PM. I need to go to the chiller plant and finish my cup of cocoa.


----------



## JayKay PE

Triiiiiple so I don't get banned


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

txjennah PE said:


> So the person that doesn't log in/doesn't get a mafia kill gets off scot free? I accept y'all's vote, I just don't get it.


If you are a townie that means @Dothracki PE is the mafia. Their defense of the vote change shows that they did re-read and analyze everything and then provided his reasoning in a board post- something they wouldn't need to do if they is mafia, has agreed to end early when we've already cast our votes and also agreed to end early. They'd just pair up with one of the townies going after the other townie and win by majority. I think they made the right choice. (post revised for pronoun neutralization)


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

@JayKay PE I finalize my vote for @txjennah PE


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

Triple, I think that's my 2nd declaration out of 30 qualifying messages


----------



## txjennah PE

EyehatethePEexam PE said:


> If you are a townie that means @Dothracki PE is the mafia. Their defense of the vote change shows that they did re-read and analyze everything and then provided his reasoning in a board post- something they wouldn't need to do if they is mafia, has agreed to end early when we've already cast our votes and also agreed to end early. They'd just pair up with one of the townies going after the other townie and win by majority. I think they made the right choice. (post revised for pronoun neutralization)


I have no doubt doth is a townie. They were cleared by the Cassandra.

Which means you are the only remaining mafia, unless you have some evidence besides RB's +++ mark. I trust RB but they aren't infallible, and you weren't confirmed townie like Doth and Nole were. And given you didn't even log in yesterday (and no mafia nightkill), I'm struggling to understand why there has been a sway.

Like I said, I accept y'all's decision but I don't understand it. There's really nothing else I can say in my own defense. The defense rests and will await the verdict.


----------



## txjennah PE

Well played, @EyehatethePEexam PE . Well played.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

@JayKay PE In this version of the game, does the mafia nightkill someone if there is a tie among their vote on who to nightkill?


----------



## JayKay PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> @JayKay PE In this version of the game, does the mafia nightkill someone if there is a tie among their vote on who to nightkill?


If there is a tie at night (aka: more than two mafia cannot agree on a vote), there is no nightkill.


----------



## DLD PE

I guess it's past 3:30 EST so we won't find out until tonight.


----------



## JayKay PE

Sorry, got sidetracked.


----------



## txjennah PE

::stares off into the distance, wondering if the randomizer can save meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee::


----------



## DLD PE

This is like WTTS....when will we get results? Let's take a poll.


----------



## steel

What's the record for longest game?


----------



## txjennah PE

structurenole15 said:


> What's the record for longest game?
> View attachment 25824


idk but Jaykay modded this crazy ass round in December 2019 - I remember that stretching out over 2 weeks? Maybe? Idk, it's hard to remember things from the Before Times


----------



## steel

@txjennah PE are you maf? Voting is over you can tell us lol


----------



## DLD PE

txjennah PE said:


> idk but Jaykay modded this crazy ass round in December 2019 - I remember that stretching out over 2 weeks? Maybe? Idk, it's hard to remember things from the Before Times


I got kicked by a horse the following round, so I don't remember anything before that...or after that.


----------



## txjennah PE

structurenole15 said:


> @txjennah PE are you maf? Voting is over you can tell us lol


You all didn't want to keep me around, so y'all can wait.

I say that with love and a little bitterness.


----------



## beccabun PE

structurenole15 said:


> What's the record for longest game?
> View attachment 25824


Close, but I think the December round last year wins by 1 extra player, we had a total of 15 players and we took it to the last 3.


----------



## txjennah PE

structurenole15 said:


> @txjennah PE are you maf? Voting is over you can tell us lol


I also don't want to steal @JayKay PE 's thunder.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE




----------



## JayKay PE

JayKay PE said:


> Sorry, got sidetracked.


Sorry, got sidetracked yet again


----------



## JayKay PE

Final vote:

x1 @EyehatethePEexam PE (txj)
x2 @txjennah PE (eyeh8, doth)

@txjennah PE was lynched by the townies. @txjennah PE was dirty rotten mafia scum.

TOWNIES WIN (by getting to work remotely the rest of the week)

@RBHeadge PE was the cop
@DuranDuran PE was the doctor
@beccabun PE was the Cassandra. Cassandra was triggered when a non-player, I think it was @BlueBlueprint_PE, posted in the thread after the game started)
@MeowMeow, @djl PE, @NikR_PE, and @txjennah PE were mafia.

I apologize for not being as good as a mod this round with the storytelling. Things…have increased at a rapid tick at work, and there is a lot of stuff that needs to be fixed and I’ve been called in to fix it.


----------



## JayKay PE

Triple so I’m not banned


----------



## txjennah PE

You were a fantastic mod, @JayKay PE , thank you!


----------



## JayKay PE

Last night details: Randomizer chose number 2, which is mafia night kill. Mafia did not vote that night, but randomizer (who would have been an auto kill, maybe more of a sniper) voted to kill @Lariliss


----------



## Dothracki PE

I knew it!!! Glad I chose right this round when it came down to me.


----------



## txjennah PE

Ok, I have some announcements to make:

1. As JayKay stated, the randomizer killed nole, so I wasn't lying when I said that I didn't kill them.
2. Although I admittedly played dumb during some instances, I generally don't read the rules or special mechanics. Sorry, I'm the worst!!!!!!!!!!!!!
3. I hope you all realize I wasn't lying about the Sinfonietta - that would be a very strange and sad thing to be lying about.
4. We didn't do a nightkill because @MeowMeow had the most deliciously evil plan of setting Eye up. Even though it didn't play out the way we wanted it to, it was a lot of fun and added some spiciness to the game. 
5. This is the most fun I've had playing mafia in awhile - thank you @JayKay PE


----------



## txjennah PE

Dothracki PE said:


> I knew it!!! Glad I chose right this round when it came down to me.
> 
> View attachment 25826


Was it really my vote for Lariliss that did it?


----------



## beccabun PE

txjennah PE said:


> Ok, I have some announcements to make:
> 
> 
> 4. We didn't do a nightkill because @MeowMeow had the most deliciously evil plan of setting Eye up. Even though it didn't play out the way we wanted it to, it was a lot of fun and added some spiciness to the game.








Remind me to be on mafia with @MeowMeow nexxt time


----------



## Dothracki PE

txjennah PE said:


> Was it really my vote for Lariliss that did it?


If my memory serves correctly I think we were in this same position in a round last year and I fell for it. So I think that had a lot to do with it. Unless I have you mixed up with someone else? I've definitely been in the final 3 at least twice and lost both times.


----------



## txjennah PE

beccabun PE said:


> Remind me to be on mafia with @MeowMeow nexxt time


@MeowMeow is an amazing maf, they really brought it. Hahahaha.


----------



## txjennah PE

Dothracki PE said:


> If my memory serves correctly I think we were in this same position in a round last year and I fell for it. So I think that had a lot to do with it. Unless I have you mixed up with someone else? I've definitely been in the final 3 at least twice and lost both times.


ahhh gotcha. Hahaha it was a lot of fun regardless! Congrats!


----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ

JayKay PE said:


> Final vote:
> 
> x1 @EyehatethePEexam PE (txj)
> x2 @txjennah PE (eyeh8, doth)
> 
> @txjennah PE was lynched by the townies. @txjennah PE was dirty rotten mafia scum.
> 
> TOWNIES WIN (by getting to work remotely the rest of the week)
> 
> @RBHeadge PE was the cop
> @DuranDuran PE was the doctor
> @beccabun PE was the Cassandra. Cassandra was triggered when a non-player, I think it was @BlueBlueprint_PE, posted in the thread after the game started)
> @MeowMeow, @djl PE, @NikR_PE, and @txjennah PE were mafia.
> 
> I apologize for not being as good as a mod this round with the storytelling. Things…have increased at a rapid tick at work, and there is a lot of stuff that needs to be fixed and I’ve been called in to fix it.


What a great game..... thanks so much for modding.... this was exciting...I am so happy town won after so long!


----------



## Dothracki PE

txjennah PE said:


> ahhh gotcha. Hahaha it was a lot of fun regardless! Congrats!


Thanks, you definitely had me doubting myself all day. It didn't help that @EyehatethePEexam PE said he was cleared by @RBHeadge PE but I was coordinating with @RBHeadge PE and @beccabun PE trying to unite the two groups. So I knew everyone he investigated and everyone the Cassandra received a vision for. Had that not happened, I think this definitely would have been a mafia win for sure.


----------



## DLD PE

txjennah PE said:


> Ok, I have some announcements to make:
> 
> 1. As JayKay stated, the randomizer killed nole, so I wasn't lying when I said that I didn't kill them.
> 2. Although I admittedly played dumb during some instances, I generally don't read the rules or special mechanics. Sorry, I'm the worst!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 3. I hope you all realize I wasn't lying about the Sinfonietta - that would be a very strange and sad thing to be lying about.
> 4. We didn't do a nightkill because @MeowMeow had the most deliciously evil plan of setting Eye up. Even though it didn't play out the way we wanted it to, it was a lot of fun and added some spiciness to the game.
> 5. This is the most fun I've had playing mafia in awhile - thank you @JayKay PE


Good game all! Good game @txjennah PE and mafia! Well played and yes this was a fun round!

Also FYI, I didn't lie this round. Not that it will make much difference I suppose


----------



## DLD PE

JayKay PE said:


> I apologize for not being as good as a mod this round with the storytelling. Things…have increased at a rapid tick at work, and there is a lot of stuff that needs to be fixed and I’ve been called in to fix it.


No need to apologize. It was your usual, well written, chaotic but exciting JayKay-modded round! Thanks for modding!


----------



## txjennah PE

Dothracki PE said:


> Thanks, you definitely had me doubting myself all day. It didn't help that @EyehatethePEexam PE said he was cleared by @RBHeadge PE but I was coordinating with @RBHeadge PE and @beccabun PE trying to unite the two groups. So I knew everyone he investigated and everyone the Cassandra received a vision for. Had that not happened, I think this definitely would have been a mafia win for sure.


Haha it was a great game. 

So Eye was actually cleared by RB? Meow and I went through the threads yesterday to make sure they weren't a confirmed townie (sometimes I do read, as @jean15paul_PE astutely noted  ) We saw the +++ but wasn't sure if that was just a gut feeling or something more. I think we had initially pegged Duran as the cop.


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

I AM NEVER MAFIA, remember that for future rounds. Thanks @JayKay PE for a great first round back.


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

Also, I'm taking suggestions on a name change. I was going to change it after passing, but it wouldn't let me do it for 90 days after I added the PE...then coming back I didn't want a new name to take away my street cred as the worst player on here.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

EyehatethePEexam PE said:


> I'm not mafia, I had a last minute run to a field operation 3.5 hours away yesterday and never logged in. I am a townie, I was cleared by @RBHeadge PE before he was dedded. @JayKay PE I placeholder vote for @txjennah PE.


I read this and thought "no I didn't. Can they be mafia?! They haven't logged in in the last 36 hrs so they CAN"T be mafa"


----------



## Dothracki PE

txjennah PE said:


> Haha it was a great game.
> 
> So Eye was actually cleared by RB? Meow and I went through the threads yesterday to make sure they weren't a confirmed townie (sometimes I do read, as @jean15paul_PE astutely noted  ) We saw the +++ but wasn't sure if that was just a gut feeling or something more. I think we had initially pegged you as the cop.


Nope, just a gut feeling that they were town based on their posts I believe. I was not the cop, just @beccabun PE's right-hand man


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

JayKay PE said:


> @txjennah PE was dirty rotten mafia scum.


----------



## MeowMeow PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> I read this and thought "no I didn't. Can they be mafia?! They haven't logged in in the last 36 hrs so they CAN"T be mafa"


We hoped that if we didn't kill overnight, either Nole or Doth would notice that Eye hadn't been on all night, so they would think that Eye was maf and forgot to log on to kill. Then Jenn would overnight kill Doth or Nole and it'd be up to fate to determine the winner next day. We knew if she did kill someone, and Doth or Nole noticed Eye wasn't online, then they would automatically know Jenn was the maf. So we figured not killing someone gave her the greatest chance at winning. We decided to risk it with the whole randomizer thing. We didn't really expect the randomizer would kill someone over night. Then we got excited thinking "OK well if we can sway Doth to vote for Eye, then maf will win!" hahaha. We've been so excited messaging all last night and today. Such a fun game. Thanks so much @JayKay PE


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

@beccabun PE what was the vision that you hid from us?


----------



## steel

txjennah PE said:


> Haha it was a great game.
> 
> So Eye was actually cleared by RB? Meow and I went through the threads yesterday to make sure they weren't a confirmed townie (sometimes I do read, as @jean15paul_PE astutely noted  ) We saw the +++ but wasn't sure if that was just a gut feeling or something more. I think we had initially pegged Duran as the cop.


@RBHeadge PE was the cop, but I don’t believe hi got the chance to investigate Eye. He investigated me on day 1, @MeowMeow on day 2, and @CivilPE2022 on day 3.


----------



## JayKay PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> @beccabun PE what was the vision that you hid from us?


That RBH was the cop, I think, but this was super early in the game and I don’t think she wanted to actually reveal it.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Maybe it's the fact that @RBHeadge PE IS a fish.


This is true.



txjennah PE said:


> But I have also played with RB long enough and know he wouldn't make a statement about someone being mafia without evidence.


This is also true.



beccabun PE said:


> Second, I'm inclined to believe that RBH is certain of their declaration. Coming out with that information would be disastrous for the town and a weird flex for the mafia if it's a lie. Like, okay, you got one town out on the second day, but guess who's on the chopping block on the third day? Plus, if this is a mafia trick, then it seems uncharacteristically cruel to target a newbie, when there's plenty of sneaky mofo veterans to take out.


This is the correct take on every point.



jean15paul_PE said:


> This is very simple.
> 
> ...
> 
> That is not a good sacrifice play since each mafia is more valuable than each townie (e.g. we have to kill 4 mafia to win, but they have to kill at least 12* 9* townies to win). A one for one trade is a bad play. I know @RBHeadge PE is analytical enough to understand that.


Exactly.



djl PE said:


> but I have no reason to believe that @RBHeadge PE would do what he did if he wasn't sure meow was mafia. And I have big reasons why he wouldn't do the contrary - he ain't dumb.


That last three words are incorrect.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

txjennah PE said:


> anytime someone introduces themselves to me, it's white noise in my brain.



This is


JayKay PE said:


> @RBHeadge PE stopped typing, their fingers still on the keyboard, and glanced up from the fifteen monitors.
> 
> “I know what you are.”
> 
> @MeowMeow, who had begun to turn to antagonize others, paused. “Oh?”
> 
> “I know why you were transferred into our department.”
> 
> They fully turned back, shoulders tightening, and gently placed their half-full mug of coffee onto a nearby desk. “Do tell?” They purred. Like a cat. Like their name. Very sus.
> 
> @RBHeadge PE looked up at them from their ergonomic chair, unperturbed by the height difference. “It won’t work.” Before @MeowMeow was able to respond, @RBHeadge PE whipped out their spray mister they used on their exotic plants and pulled the trigger.


I'm seem to recall having a similar conversation to this. Did you have a camera in my old office?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

beccabun PE said:


> I don’t know if RBH is mafia playing a great game, or a townie with some information, trying to keep the heat off of me.


It was the latter. I had multiple situational and tactical reasons to impersonate the Cassandra. One of which was to protect the Cassandra.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

JayKay PE said:


> That RBH was the cop, I think, but this was super early in the game and I don’t think she wanted to actually reveal it.





beccabun PE said:


> Nole is the cop. Rbh was the cop. Duran was the cop. Cheb was the doctor. Flange is mafia. Lariless is mafia. Nole is the doctor. Rbh was town. Duran was the doctor. Cheb was the cop.1


That threw me and @structurenole15 off. It was revealed to @beccabun PE the night I was nightkilled, so I wasn't sure it was about me. Since we knew the identities of the cop and doctor, it was easy to use POE to guess what was true in the statement. We assumed it was about @FlangeheadPEAZ first, thus leaving only @Lariliss . Oops.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

txjennah PE said:


> I think we had initially pegged Duran as the cop.


I figured out that @DuranDuran PE was the doctor on the first day. Everyone dogpiled on him and it made it hard to try to rescue him without it being obvious. I was forced to vote to save him on day one, but that announced to the thread that something was going on there. No-win situation.


----------



## JayKay PE

The fun thing about Cassandra is that they can learn the roles of those killed by mafia (which usually isn’t revealed).


----------



## RBHeadge PE

EyehatethePEexam PE said:


> Correct, we all have a tendency to deify RBH and his reads. He's not always right, but in this instance it's my best and only defense as I've stayed pretty quiet this round.


Even I don't like that my reads get taken as gospel. I'm often wrong. Especially in the early game. Sometimes they're based on hunches or inductive reasoning which shouldn't be given a lot of credence. 

However IFF I'm brining the receipts then they should be given the appropriate consideration. Likewise if I'm making a blunt statement (see above) that would be destructive to my team if I weren't 100% sure of its validity.



djl PE said:


> To be fair, a neutral read doesn't mean he believes them to be neither town nor maf, just that he doesn't have a lean either way.





djl PE said:


> Neutral reads should be read as more "either" than "neither" is my point.


This is the correct take.
There are times when I used WPA analysis that can give someone a net-zero score. Which is different from having no score. The former shows mafia and town indicators that mathematically cancel out, whereas the latter lacks any indicators.


----------



## Dothracki PE

JayKay PE said:


> The fun thing about Cassandra is that they can learn the roles of those killed by mafia (which usually isn’t revealed).


Definitely fun when we already knew that and needed more information about players who were alive... *not holding a grudge or anything*


----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ

RBHeadge PE said:


> That threw me and @structurenole15 off. It was revealed to @beccabun PE the night I was nightkilled, so I wasn't sure it was about me. Since we knew the identities of the cop and doctor, it was easy to use POE to guess what was true in the statement. We assumed it was about @FlangeheadPEAZ first, thus leaving only @Lariliss . Oops.


That random crazy reveal by Becca had me thinking if they were Cassandra but from the Maf team as I was not maf and I knew that statement just kind of highlighted that Flange is a maf rest all are safe.... lol


----------



## JayKay PE

Dothracki PE said:


> Definitely fun when we already knew that and needed more information about players who were alive... *not holding a grudge or anything*


It’s helpful if it reveals that - oh no! Cop is dead! Townies are fucked, got to try and save the Cassandra.


----------



## djl PE

That was a lot of fun let’s do the next


----------



## steel

After my second ever round, I’m more hooked than before lol. 
but I feel like to get the full experience, I need to play an @RBHeadge PE mod round!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

I probably won't mod the next round.... too close to the release window. I'll have my hands full with the WttS after Thanksgiving weekend.


----------



## beccabun PE

Dothracki PE said:


> Nope, just a gut feeling that they were town based on their posts I believe. I was not the cop, just @beccabun PE's right-hand man


Omg does this make me George Washington!?!


----------



## beccabun PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> @beccabun PE what was the vision that you hid from us?


Rbh being the cop. I didn’t want the mafia to know that there were no more investigations, so I was hoping that if I could make them think that I was trying to hide who the cop/doctor actually was (by “framing” nole, a confirmed townie) as both doc and cop that it would keep the maf on their toes.


----------



## beccabun PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> That threw me and @structurenole15 off. It was revealed to @beccabun PE the night I was nightkilled, so I wasn't sure it was about me. Since we knew the identities of the cop and doctor, it was easy to use POE to guess what was true in the statement. We assumed it was about @FlangeheadPEAZ first, thus leaving only @Lariliss . Oops.


Didn’t think that a ghost would be communicating with the living!!! In fairness, I should have reached out to the other confirmed town to let them know what I knew lol


----------



## beccabun PE

A final* thought, being the Cassandra is very fun but VERY stressful. Not bad stress, just like “ok are people going to trust me or will this be for nothing?” I had mentioned in a PM that I would have no choice but to laugh if I got voted out by the town, in a very Cassandra like way.

*final is relative, I will continue to have many thoughts and opinions and feeling about this week of the mafia game, and will continue to express them.


----------



## steel

The main part that stressed me with this round was that after the Day 3 shitstorm, I ended up in a private thread with @Dothracki PE, and they said they were townie, along with @beccabun PE, but I STILL didn't trust them until yesterday! I thought it was a maf trick!


----------



## beccabun PE

structurenole15 said:


> The main part that stressed me with this round was that after the Day 3 shitstorm, I ended up in a private thread with @Dothracki PE, and they said they were townie, along with @beccabun PE, but I STILL didn't trust them until yesterday! I thought it was a maf trick!


Lol I remember during my second round, @RBHeadge PE reached out to me to give me some tips and I immediately accused him of being mafia trying to get me on their side. Just goes to show, the more you play, the better you get at knowing everyone's game play.


----------



## DLD PE

beccabun PE said:


> Rbh being the cop. I didn’t want the mafia to know that there were no more investigations, so I was hoping that if I could make them think that I was trying to hide who the cop/doctor actually was (by “framing” nole, a confirmed townie) as both doc and cop that it would keep the maf on their toes.


What you did took some imagination. I don't know what I would have done in that role. You did well with it!


----------



## DLD PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> I probably won't mod the next round.... too close to the release window. I'll have my hands full with the WttS after Thanksgiving weekend.


I'll be out of town almost all next week, so if a round starts next week, I'm in, but won't be keeping up a spreadsheet. If we start after Thanksgiving, I'll mod if no one else wants to.


----------



## steel

DuranDuran PE said:


> I'll be out of town almost all next week, so if a round starts next week, I'm in, but won't be keeping up a spreadsheet. If we start after Thanksgiving, I'll mod if no one else wants to.


At this point, I keep my spreadsheet too. Not as detailed as yours, but don't worry if you can't keep up with it cause I probably will!


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

DuranDuran PE said:


> I'll be out of town almost all next week, so if a round starts next week, I'm in, but won't be keeping up a spreadsheet. If we start after Thanksgiving, I'll mod if no one else wants to.


I, too, am out of town all week next week and won't be able to check in. I'm in for the first round after Thanksgiving, though.


----------



## beccabun PE

I'm out next week, but down to clown the week after thanksgiving.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

I suspect after thanksgiving is best for most people


----------



## JayKay PE

Hey. @MadamPirate PE. Remember that time you modded? And I somehow got invited into a townie thread? And they all thought I was a townie, even though I def did not deserve that. And it came down between me, @DuranDuran PE, and someone else? AND I GOT @DuranDuran PE TO THINK I WAS A WONDERFUL PERSON? AND THEN I KILLED HIM ON THE LAST NIGHT AND I WAS THE ONLY PERSON ALIVE AFTER A HUGE MAFIA GAME.

That was a little insane and I still don't know what happened there.


----------



## steel

JayKay PE said:


> Hey. @MadamPirate PE. Remember that time you modded? And I somehow got invited into a townie thread? And they all thought I was a townie, even though I def did not deserve that. And it came down between me, @DuranDuran PE, and someone else? AND I GOT @DuranDuran PE TO THINK I WAS A WONDERFUL PERSON? AND THEN I KILLED HIM ON THE LAST NIGHT AND I WAS THE ONLY PERSON ALIVE AFTER A HUGE MAFIA GAME.
> 
> That was a little insane and I still don't know what happened there.


Wait, you were mafia and got into the townie thread?


----------



## JayKay PE

structurenole15 said:


> Wait, you were mafia and got into the townie thread?


Yes. And it was like the second day of the game. Most likely because I didn't die the first day (idk)? And someone vouched for me, but I wasn't actually investigated, so the entire game I was like 'what is going oooooooon? How did this happen????' and just, in general, freaking out in the mafia PM thread.

It was great.


----------



## Dothracki PE

JayKay PE said:


> Hey. @MadamPirate PE. Remember that time you modded? And I somehow got invited into a townie thread? And they all thought I was a townie, even though I def did not deserve that. And it came down between me, @DuranDuran PE, and someone else? AND I GOT @DuranDuran PE TO THINK I WAS A WONDERFUL PERSON? AND THEN I KILLED HIM ON THE LAST NIGHT AND I WAS THE ONLY PERSON ALIVE AFTER A HUGE MAFIA GAME.
> 
> That was a little insane and I still don't know what happened there.


That was a fun round. I too was mafia, but didn't last as long as you did.

Edit: Definitely remembered wrong. It was you and me at the end versus @DuranDuran PE and @jean15paul_PE. @CUniverse and @NikR_PE were also mafia that round. And @squaretaper LIT AF PE was the last person killed that round to give the mafia win.


----------



## JayKay PE

Dothracki PE said:


> That was a fun round. I too was mafia, but didn't last as long as you did.
> 
> Edit: Definitely remembered wrong. It was you and me at the end versus @DuranDuran PE and @jean15paul_PE. @CUniverse and @NikR_PE were also mafia that round. And @squaretaper LIT AF PE was the last person killed that round to give the mafia win.


All I remember is that I used my lower intestine bond with @DuranDuran PE to get him on my side and I felt horrible.


----------



## DLD PE

JayKay PE said:


> Hey. @MadamPirate PE. Remember that time you modded? And I somehow got invited into a townie thread? And they all thought I was a townie, even though I def did not deserve that. And it came down between me, @DuranDuran PE, and someone else? AND I GOT @DuranDuran PE TO THINK I WAS A WONDERFUL PERSON? AND THEN I KILLED HIM ON THE LAST NIGHT AND I WAS THE ONLY PERSON ALIVE AFTER A HUGE MAFIA GAME.
> 
> That was a little insane and I still don't know what happened there.


And yet, I have the "DLD" reputation and NOT you?!?


----------



## txjennah PE

I haven't been able to do the next level lying in a townie thread. I think one time I implied I was a special character and RB PMd me to see who I was......and I couldn't do it!!! I just ghosted the convo and got voted off


----------



## DLD PE

JayKay PE said:


> Hey. @MadamPirate PE. Remember that time you modded? And I somehow got invited into a townie thread? And they all thought I was a townie, even though I def did not deserve that. And it came down between me, @DuranDuran PE, and someone else? AND I GOT @DuranDuran PE TO THINK I WAS A WONDERFUL PERSON? AND THEN I KILLED HIM ON THE LAST NIGHT AND I WAS THE ONLY PERSON ALIVE AFTER A HUGE MAFIA GAME.
> 
> That was a little insane and I still don't know what happened there.


The December round last year was a good one (mid-December I think). I was on the mafia team with @Dothracki PE , @beccabun PE , CUniverse and @txjennah PE . CUniverse made a blunder and PM'd me in the previous round's confirmed townie thread, exposing us, and @JayKay PE and @RBHeadge PE spent a lot of time debating whether it was a real mistake or just a ploy we made up. @JayKay PE invited me to a "confirmed" townie thread, but it was a separate thread from the "real" confirmed townie thread. There was a lot of cat and mouse between us, each trying to figure out as much as they could without exposing the other. I was rooted out by the third or fourth day. It was @beccabun PE 's second round so she was too new to draw enough suspicion, but she and @Dothracki PE (also relatively new at the time) played a great game. The three of us communicated via separate Hangouts chat to avoid detection.

This is where my "Dirty Lying Duran" nickname came from.


----------



## DLD PE

txjennah PE said:


> I haven't been able to do the next level lying in a townie thread. I think one time I implied I was a special character and RB PMd me to see who I was......and I couldn't do it!!! I just ghosted the convo and got voted off


I don't have such scruples lol.


----------



## djl PE

DuranDuran PE said:


> scruples


great word


----------



## beccabun PE

DuranDuran PE said:


> The December round last year was a good one (mid-December I think). I was on the mafia team with @Dothracki PE , @beccabun PE , CUniverse and @txjennah PE . CUniverse made a blunder and PM'd me in the previous round's confirmed townie thread, exposing us, and @JayKay PE and @RBHeadge PE spent a lot of time debating whether it was a real mistake or just a ploy we made up. @JayKay PE invited me to a "confirmed" townie thread, but it was a separate thread from the "real" confirmed townie thread. There was a lot of cat and mouse between us, each trying to figure out as much as they could without exposing the other. I was rooted out by the third or fourth day. It was @beccabun PE 's second round so she was too new to draw enough suspicion, but she and @Dothracki PE (also relatively new at the time) played a great game. The three of us communicated via separate Hangouts chat to avoid detection.
> 
> This is where my "Dirty Lying Duran" nickname came from.


It also helped that this round started on the day that exam results were coming out, so RBH was too busy with the release schedule to pay attention to who was on DMs


----------



## RBHeadge PE

structurenole15 said:


> Wait, you were mafia and got into the townie thread?


Not everyone maintains appropriate INFOSEC.


----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ

DuranDuran PE said:


> The December round last year was a good one (mid-December I think). I was on the mafia team with @Dothracki PE , @beccabun PE , CUniverse and @txjennah PE . CUniverse made a blunder and PM'd me in the previous round's confirmed townie thread, exposing us, and @JayKay PE and @RBHeadge PE spent a lot of time debating whether it was a real mistake or just a ploy we made up. @JayKay PE invited me to a "confirmed" townie thread, but it was a separate thread from the "real" confirmed townie thread. There was a lot of cat and mouse between us, each trying to figure out as much as they could without exposing the other. I was rooted out by the third or fourth day. It was @beccabun PE 's second round so she was too new to draw enough suspicion, but she and @Dothracki PE (also relatively new at the time) played a great game. The three of us communicated via separate Hangouts chat to avoid detection.
> 
> This is where my "Dirty Lying Duran" nickname came from.


Was this the same game where Becca fooled the noob me... lol


----------



## beccabun PE

FlangeheadPEAZ said:


> Was this the same game where Becca fooled the noob me... lol


yes, it was the MEANEST trick I ever played and I never did it again, but I was RUTHLESS my first time as mafia.


----------



## steel

beccabun PE said:


> yes, it was the MEANEST trick I ever played and I never did it again, but I was RUTHLESS my first time as mafia.


I need to know this story?


----------



## JayKay PE

beccabun PE said:


> yes, it was the MEANEST trick I ever played and I never did it again, but I was RUTHLESS my first time as mafia.


This is why becca is always mafia. Even when they're not. Please see my descriptions:









EB Mafia


Others? Do you want to play a jaykay-mod round? @FlangeheadPEAZ, @vhab49_PE. @tj_PE, @MadamPirate PE, @EyehatethePEexam PE, @Roarbark, @BlueBlueprint_PE, @djl PE, @TrickShotG, @CUniverse, @blybrook PE. @SaltySteve PE, @chart94 @leggo PE, I'll agree to SPAM if you agree to play mafia next week




engineerboards.com


----------



## MadamPirate PE

JayKay PE said:


> Hey. @MadamPirate PE. Remember that time you modded? And I somehow got invited into a townie thread? And they all thought I was a townie, even though I def did not deserve that. And it came down between me, @DuranDuran PE, and someone else? AND I GOT @DuranDuran PE TO THINK I WAS A WONDERFUL PERSON? AND THEN I KILLED HIM ON THE LAST NIGHT AND I WAS THE ONLY PERSON ALIVE AFTER A HUGE MAFIA GAME.
> 
> That was a little insane and I still don't know what happened there.


That was an amazing round and it was one of the hardest rounds to keep to myself.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Notice that no one has told any stories about me. #innocent #trustworth


----------



## DLD PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> Notice that no one has told any stories about me. #innocent #trustworth


You're most likely mafia next time.

True story.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

DuranDuran PE said:


> You're most likely mafia next time.
> 
> True story.


I'm just excited to survive past day 2


----------



## DLD PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> I'm just excited to survive past day 2


Ditto!


----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ

beccabun PE said:


> yes, it was the MEANEST trick I ever played and I never did it again, but I was RUTHLESS my first time as mafia.


The reason I have trust issues when people PM me during the game lol.... I trust no one


----------



## beccabun PE

FlangeheadPEAZ said:


> The reason I have trust issues when people PM me during the game lol.... I trust no one


Actually, if there's anyone you should always trust when you get PMs, it's me! I would never be able to fool you again, I have to 100% honest from now on. Your best strategy would be to DM me at the beginning of every game to ask me if I'm mafia, I morally couldn't lie to you.


----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ

beccabun PE said:


> Actually, if there's anyone you should always trust when you get PMs, it's me! I would never be able to fool you again, I have to 100% honest from now on. Your best strategy would be to DM me at the beginning of every game to ask me if I'm mafia, I morally couldn't lie to you.


I don't trust all that you just said lol


----------



## RBHeadge PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> I suspect after thanksgiving is best for most people


Agreed. Ideally I'd like to delay a few days into the week to try to recruit more new people from the WttS, but I don't know how much time we have to recruit new folks before the release occurs. Maybe a Tuesday start?


----------



## DLD PE

Tuesday works for me. I'll be out of town, but I can vote via my phone.


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Agreed. Ideally I'd like to delay a few days into the week to try to recruit more new people from the WttS, but I don't know how much time we have to recruit new folks before the release occurs. Maybe a Tuesday start?


I have a work conference Tuesday and Wednesday after Thanksgiving. I can play and check in, but participation will be limited until Wednesday afternoon...and I'll likely be inebriated on free booze on Tuesday evening. Don't drunk mafia, kids.


----------



## txjennah PE

I'll be working "limited hours" on Monday/Tuesday, so will be around.


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

JayKay PE said:


> Final vote:
> 
> x1 @EyehatethePEexam PE (txj)
> x2 @txjennah PE (eyeh8, doth)
> 
> @txjennah PE was lynched by the townies. @txjennah PE was dirty rotten mafia scum.
> 
> TOWNIES WIN (by getting to work remotely the rest of the week)
> 
> @RBHeadge PE was the cop
> @DuranDuran PE was the doctor
> @beccabun PE was the Cassandra. Cassandra was triggered when a non-player, I think it was @BlueBlueprint_PE, posted in the thread after the game started)
> @MeowMeow, @djl PE, @NikR_PE, and @txjennah PE were mafia.
> 
> I apologize for not being as good as a mod this round with the storytelling. Things…have increased at a rapid tick at work, and there is a lot of stuff that needs to be fixed and I’ve been called in to fix it.


ha! Glad I could at least have contributed this round!  nice work townies!!


----------



## JayKay PE

I'm going to be a mixture of busy and super busy during the remainder of this month/majority of December and maybe bleeding into January. 

So. Yeah.


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

I'm around for a game this week.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I'm trying to wrap things up at work this week so I'm gonna probably stay out this round.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> I'm trying to wrap things up at work this week so I'm gonna probably stay out this round.


 No round this week. We be starting next week


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

jean15paul_PE said:


> No round this week. We be starting next week


In that case, count me in!


----------



## DLD PE

DLD is out, but I'm in for next week.


----------



## Jeuret

possibility to play in the next week!


----------



## steel

Count me in whenever we start up the next round!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Has anyone volunteered to mod yet? Is anyone keeping track of who is in?


----------



## DLD PE

I'm in, but can't mod next week, unless we start Wed or Thurs. Also, I haven't been keeping track of who's in or not.


----------



## SaltySteve PE

I'm in for next week! Until then enjoy pictures of the littlest/newest member of the Salty fam.


----------



## SaltySteve PE

txjennah PE said:


> There are some players that can never shake the maf association, like @SaltySteve PE


It is what it is... What's funny is when I'm a townie I get lynched super early but when I'm Mafia I manage to get over looked until the end.


----------



## steel

These are the people I think that said in for next week. @jean15paul_PE, @Jeuret you both in? Next week Tuesday probably. Still no mod, but I'm sure we can convince @DuranDuran PE to do it!


----------



## DLD PE

SaltySteve PE said:


> I'm in for next week! Until then enjoy pictures of the littlest/newest member of the Salty fam.
> 
> View attachment 25919
> View attachment 25920
> View attachment 25921
> View attachment 25922


Congratulations @SaltySteve PE !!!!


----------



## DLD PE

structurenole15 said:


> These are the people I think that said in for next week. @jean15paul_PE, @Jeuret you both in? Next week Tuesday probably. Still no mod, but I'm sure we can convince @DuranDuran PE to do it!
> View attachment 25951


I'm going to have to recuse myself from modding next week. I'm going to be quite busy and don't want to disappoint the crowd if I can't get write-ups or results posted if I'm mod. I can play though if needed.


----------



## MeowMeow PE

I'm in for next week!!


----------



## txjennah PE

SaltySteve PE said:


> I'm in for next week! Until then enjoy pictures of the littlest/newest member of the Salty fam.
> 
> View attachment 25919
> View attachment 25920
> View attachment 25921
> View attachment 25922


Congratulations @SaltySteve PE . What an adorable baby!


----------



## Jeuret

Many congratulations @SaltySteve PE


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

SaltySteve PE said:


> I'm in for next week! Until then enjoy pictures of the littlest/newest member of the Salty fam.
> 
> View attachment 25919
> View attachment 25920
> View attachment 25921
> View attachment 25922


Congratulations!


----------



## DLD PE

Happy Thanksgiving everyone!


----------



## blybrook PE

Congrats @SaltySteve PE 

Happy Thanksgiving y'all


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Congrats @SaltySteve PE !


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

congrats @SaltySteve PE !!!


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

@txjennah PE it's less noisy in here


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

SIMPLY


----------



## DLD PE

HAVING


----------



## leggo PE

A


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

seizure.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

@SaltySteve PE Congrats on the new addition!


----------



## txjennah PE

WONDERFULLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL


----------



## DLD PE

CHRISTMAS TIME!


----------



## steel

Someone needs to start a new round here cause THE SUCK is starting to get to me more and more this week! lol


----------



## DLD PE

If someone can give me an updated list of who's in/out, I can mod if we start Monday.


----------



## steel

From my calculations:


----------



## MeowMeow PE

I should be on that list!!!!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

I'm in too. I can play, just not mod.


----------



## Dothracki PE

I am in. Glad we got a mod. I failed my LEED AP exam yesterday so still have to spend my free time studying to retake that in a few weeks.


----------



## steel

@Jeuret Are you in for a round next Monday?? I recall I had a few question marks next to your name haha


----------



## djl PE

i'm in @DuranDuran PE


----------



## DLD PE

So far I have:

In: @Dothracki PE , @MeowMeow , @RBHeadge PE, @djl PE , @structurenole15 , @EyehatethePEexam PE , @beccabun PE , @jean15paul_PE , @txjennah PE , @BlueBlueprint_PE @ChebyshevII PE , and @SaltySteve PE 

That's 12 players, enough to start a new round. Maybe we can recruit a few more from WTTS and have a big round starting in a couple of days if not Monday. 
Anyone else?

@Jeuret , @morphe83 , @MadamPirate PE , @JayKay PE , @tj_PE , @FlangeheadPEAZ , @NikR_PE , @blybrook PE , @squaretaper LIT AF PE, @chart94, @Roarbark ? Anyone else I'm forgetting?


----------



## morphe83 PE

DuranDuran PE said:


> So far I have:
> 
> In: @Dothracki PE , @MeowMeow , @RBHeadge PE, @djl PE , @structurenole15 , @EyehatethePEexam PE , @beccabun PE , @jean15paul_PE , @txjennah PE , @BlueBlueprint_PE @ChebyshevII PE , and @SaltySteve PE
> 
> That's 12 players, enough to start a new round. Maybe we can recruit a few more from WTTS and have a big round starting in a couple of days if not Monday.
> Anyone else?
> 
> @Jeuret , @morphe83 , @MadamPirate PE , @JayKay PE , @tj_PE , @FlangeheadPEAZ , @NikR_PE , @blybrook PE , @squaretaper LIT AF PE, @chart94, @Roarbark ? Anyone else I'm forgetting?


No clue how to play this, if it is a no brainer I am in, I burned all my neurons in October exam


----------



## DLD PE

morphe83 said:


> No clue how to play this, if it is a no brainer I am in, I burned all my neurons in October exam


You'll fit right in!


----------



## Dothracki PE

morphe83 said:


> No clue how to play this, if it is a no brainer I am in, I burned all my neurons in October exam


You pretty much just need to know how to throw a dice. It's a game of chance for the most part. Until the end when it starts becoming a game of moves and counter-moves.


----------



## NikR_PE

DuranDuran PE said:


> So far I have:
> 
> In: @Dothracki PE , @MeowMeow , @RBHeadge PE, @djl PE , @structurenole15 , @EyehatethePEexam PE , @beccabun PE , @jean15paul_PE , @txjennah PE , @BlueBlueprint_PE @ChebyshevII PE , and @SaltySteve PE
> 
> That's 12 players, enough to start a new round. Maybe we can recruit a few more from WTTS and have a big round starting in a couple of days if not Monday.
> Anyone else?
> 
> @Jeuret , @morphe83 , @MadamPirate PE , @JayKay PE , @tj_PE , @FlangeheadPEAZ , @NikR_PE , @blybrook PE , @squaretaper LIT AF PE, @chart94, @Roarbark ? Anyone else I'm forgetting?


In @DuranDuran PE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

DuranDuran PE said:


> So far I have:
> 
> In: @Dothracki PE , @MeowMeow , @RBHeadge PE, @djl PE , @structurenole15 , @EyehatethePEexam PE , @beccabun PE , @jean15paul_PE , @txjennah PE , @BlueBlueprint_PE @ChebyshevII PE , and @SaltySteve PE
> 
> That's 12 players, enough to start a new round. Maybe we can recruit a few more from WTTS and have a big round starting in a couple of days if not Monday.
> Anyone else?
> 
> @Jeuret , @morphe83 , @MadamPirate PE , @JayKay PE , @tj_PE , @FlangeheadPEAZ , @NikR_PE , @blybrook PE , @squaretaper LIT AF PE, @chart94, @Roarbark ? Anyone else I'm forgetting?


In it to die quickly!


----------



## DLD PE

15 players...keep 'em coming! I have no ideas for a theme yet.


----------



## blybrook PE

I'm waiting to hear if I'm headed to the field next week or not. I know I'm in the field the following week and moving again the week following that. 

Likely have to sit out for the time being.

Use me as a NPC as you see fit.


----------



## NikR_PE

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> In it to die quickly!


Noted


----------



## steel

@DuranDuran PE I vote for @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## DLD PE

It seems the last round was fairly well balanced. We had the normal roles (cop, doctor, mafia, regular town) plus the Cassandra. Seems like it was a success. Thoughts?


----------



## steel

I liked the last round. The Cassandra was a nice touch. It was easy enough for me to understand too, given my first time playing with that role included.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

structurenole15 said:


> @DuranDuran PE I vote for @squaretaper LIT AF PE


*squints*


----------



## MadamPirate PE

DuranDuran PE said:


> So far I have:
> 
> In: @Dothracki PE , @MeowMeow , @RBHeadge PE, @djl PE , @structurenole15 , @EyehatethePEexam PE , @beccabun PE , @jean15paul_PE , @txjennah PE , @BlueBlueprint_PE @ChebyshevII PE , and @SaltySteve PE
> 
> That's 12 players, enough to start a new round. Maybe we can recruit a few more from WTTS and have a big round starting in a couple of days if not Monday.
> Anyone else?
> 
> @Jeuret , @morphe83 , @MadamPirate PE , @JayKay PE , @tj_PE , @FlangeheadPEAZ , @NikR_PE , @blybrook PE , @squaretaper LIT AF PE, @chart94, @Roarbark ? Anyone else I'm forgetting?


I'm in!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

blybrook PE said:


> I'm waiting to hear if I'm headed to the field next week or not. I know I'm in the field the following week and moving again the week following that.
> 
> Likely have to sit out for the time being.
> 
> Use me as a NPC as you see fit.


Moving again?!

How's the flooded house?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

DuranDuran PE said:


> So far I have:
> 
> In: @Dothracki PE , @MeowMeow , @RBHeadge PE, @djl PE , @structurenole15 , @EyehatethePEexam PE , @beccabun PE , @jean15paul_PE , @txjennah PE , @BlueBlueprint_PE @ChebyshevII PE , and @SaltySteve PE
> 
> That's 12 players, enough to start a new round. Maybe we can recruit a few more from WTTS and have a big round starting in a couple of days if not Monday.
> Anyone else?
> 
> @Jeuret , @morphe83 , @MadamPirate PE , @JayKay PE , @tj_PE , @FlangeheadPEAZ , @NikR_PE , @blybrook PE , @squaretaper LIT AF PE, @chart94, @Roarbark ? Anyone else I'm forgetting?


@COCivil @Liz06 @tdeckcox @Ajs375 @meowmeow-what


----------



## Liz06

RBHeadge PE said:


> @COCivil @Liz06 @tdeckcox @Ajs375 @meowmeow-what


Ok I am in !!! But still feeling down


----------



## RBHeadge PE

DuranDuran PE said:


> So far I have:
> 
> In: @Dothracki PE , @MeowMeow , @RBHeadge PE, @djl PE , @structurenole15 , @EyehatethePEexam PE , @beccabun PE , @jean15paul_PE , @txjennah PE , @BlueBlueprint_PE @ChebyshevII PE , and @SaltySteve PE
> 
> That's 12 players, enough to start a new round. Maybe we can recruit a few more from WTTS and have a big round starting in a couple of days if not Monday.
> Anyone else?
> 
> @Jeuret , @morphe83 , @MadamPirate PE , @JayKay PE , @tj_PE , @FlangeheadPEAZ , @NikR_PE , @blybrook PE , @squaretaper LIT AF PE, @chart94, @Roarbark ? Anyone else I'm forgetting?


@Spitfire6532 too


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Should we try to invite Zach Stone again. Or is it too busy this time of year to inconvenience him?


----------



## DLD PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Should we try to invite Zach Stone again. Or is it too busy this time of year to inconvenience him?


Never hurts to ask. I know he's teaching year-round now. I still get e-mail notifications from his course.

Hey @Zach Stone P.E. ! How about taking a break and joining us for some EB Mafia? Also, I recommended your course to one of my co-workers. Hope you're doing well!


----------



## Spitfire6532

If you still need one, I will give it a go!


----------



## DLD PE

UPDATE!

So far I have:

In: @Dothracki PE , @MeowMeow , @RBHeadge PE, @djl PE , @structurenole15 , @EyehatethePEexam PE , @beccabun PE , @jean15paul_PE , @txjennah PE , @BlueBlueprint_PE @ChebyshevII PE , and @SaltySteve PE, @morphe83, @MadamPirate PE, @NikR_PE , @squaretaper LIT AF PE , @Liz06 , @Spitfire6532, @tj_PE 

That's 19 players, enough to start a new round. Maybe we can recruit a few more from WTTS and have a big round starting in a couple of days if not Monday.
Anyone else?

@Jeuret ,@JayKay PE ,@FlangeheadPEAZ , @blybrook PE , @chart94, @Roarbark, @Zach Stone P.E. ?


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Liz06 said:


> Ok I am in !!! But still feeling down


hugs


----------



## JayKay PE

can’t. Work situation is a little catastrophic. Sry. You’ll do fine, intestine buddy


----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ

DuranDuran PE said:


> UPDATE!
> 
> So far I have:
> 
> In: @Dothracki PE , @MeowMeow , @RBHeadge PE, @djl PE , @structurenole15 , @EyehatethePEexam PE , @beccabun PE , @jean15paul_PE , @txjennah PE , @BlueBlueprint_PE @ChebyshevII PE , and @SaltySteve PE, @morphe83, @MadamPirate PE, @NikR_PE , @squaretaper LIT AF PE , @Liz06 , @Spitfire6532, @tj_PE
> 
> That's 19 players, enough to start a new round. Maybe we can recruit a few more from WTTS and have a big round starting in a couple of days if not Monday.
> Anyone else?
> 
> @Jeuret ,@JayKay PE ,@FlangeheadPEAZ , @blybrook PE , @chart94, @Roarbark, @Zach Stone P.E. ?


Sure... dont kill me tho lol


----------



## JayKay PE

FlangeheadPEAZ said:


> Sure... dont kill me tho lol


Can't die if you're already dead


----------



## DLD PE

@JayKay PE please send me a PM with whatever formula you used to determine number of townies vs mafs, as well as details on the Cassandra role. I'm going to use the same format you did with townies, cop, doctor, mafia and Cassandra. Thanks!


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

DuranDuran PE said:


> UPDATE!
> 
> So far I have:
> 
> In: @Dothracki PE , @MeowMeow , @RBHeadge PE, @djl PE , @structurenole15 , @EyehatethePEexam PE , @beccabun PE , @jean15paul_PE , @txjennah PE , @BlueBlueprint_PE @ChebyshevII PE , and @SaltySteve PE, @morphe83, @MadamPirate PE, @NikR_PE , @squaretaper LIT AF PE , @Liz06 , @Spitfire6532, @tj_PE
> 
> That's 19 players, enough to start a new round. Maybe we can recruit a few more from WTTS and have a big round starting in a couple of days if not Monday.
> Anyone else?
> 
> @Jeuret ,@JayKay PE ,@FlangeheadPEAZ , @blybrook PE , @chart94, @Roarbark, @Zach Stone P.E. ?


I'll be on vacation next week. I can play, but I'm not going to be on-line a lot. Sunshine and Tequila is calling my name!  Destination Cabo San Lucas~!


----------



## djl PE

I'm mad that I missed release day. Totally AFK and now i have 30 pages of suck to read


----------



## DLD PE

F5 key orders are starting to slow down. I don't know if my franchise will stay afloat much longer.


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

djl PE said:


> I'm mad that I missed release day. Totally AFK and now i have 30 pages of suck to read


me too! I wasn't expecting it quite yet! I had to way another 2 weeks last year I think!!!


----------



## blybrook PE

MadamPirate PE said:


> Moving again?!
> 
> How's the flooded house?


Yep, moving again. Have at least one more before it's back into the house. 

Contractor management has been ghosting us. Getting our information from the single crew member who is about to quit. Actually looking like they will be 98% finished by the end of the month.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

blybrook PE said:


> Yep, moving again. Have at least one more before it's back into the house.
> 
> Contractor management has been ghosting us. Getting our information from the single crew member who is about to quit. Actually looking like they will be 98% finished by the end of the month.


Ugh, that sucks. Best of luck to getting home sometime before never.


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

I logged on for the first time in two weeks and assumed I missed this round. Happy to be wrong!

Unrelated- Austintown, Ohio is a decent place to have your alternator die on a road trip in a blizzard. Not much for entertainment, but hotels have solid cable packages and there are lots of unhealthy restaurants in walking distance.


----------



## JayKay PE

DuranDuran PE said:


> @JayKay PE please send me a PM with whatever formula you used to determine number of townies vs mafs, as well as details on the Cassandra role. I'm going to use the same format you did with townies, cop, doctor, mafia and Cassandra. Thanks!


Formula? Why do you assume I use a formula?

That's loser talk. I pull it all out of a hat.


----------



## steel

N/4, rounded down. Boom, done.


----------



## steel

For a round of 19, I'd expect 4 mafia. 5 wouldn't be out of the question.


----------



## DLD PE

Maybe I'll make up the teams first, then round up/down depending on the roles/strength of the teams. @JayKay PE always joins at the last minute when I mod to mess with me and make me re-do the teams anyway, so no biggie.


----------



## JayKay PE

DuranDuran PE said:


> Maybe I'll make up the teams first, then round up/down depending on the roles/strength of the teams. @JayKay PE always joins at the last minute when I mod to mess with me and make me re-do the teams anyway, so no biggie.


I am appalled by this accusation.


----------



## Dothracki PE

DuranDuran PE said:


> @JayKay PE please send me a PM with whatever formula you used to determine number of townies vs mafs, as well as details on the Cassandra role. I'm going to use the same format you did with townies, cop, doctor, mafia and Cassandra. Thanks!


I usually divide by 4 and then decide if I want to round up or down based on an intestinal feeling. But I always determine the number before I start the random selection.


----------



## DLD PE

I have an intestinal feeling @JayKay PE wants to play this round, even though she thinks she's too busy.


----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ

Was this the shortest WTTS? I feel they released earlier than usual...


----------



## Dothracki PE

FlangeheadPEAZ said:


> Was this the shortest WTTS? I feel they released earlier than usual...


It was actually the same amount of time as other years. Must have been the record breaking spam thread that made it shorter.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

FlangeheadPEAZ said:


> Was this the shortest WTTS? I feel they released earlier than usual...


By the calendar date? Yes, Dec 1 was the earliest we've ever seen an October release.

By days elapsed? No, it was only 40 days this cycle. I think they shortest wait (ignore Jan '21) was 35(?) days. Even I was shocked by how quick that lasted. That was for an April offering. I think the shortest October release was 38 days.

By days waiting with an active WttS thread? No, some April WttS threads were of shorter duration.


----------



## DLD PE

FlangeheadPEAZ said:


> Was this the shortest WTTS? I feel they released earlier than usual...


I think the correct terminology is "least longest".  Sorry, it's been a long day and I'm getting silly.


----------



## DLD PE

We have 20 players signed up. Is this the largest mafia round to date? Here is the list of players I have. I'm going to lock the list at noon today and start assigning roles and try to come up with a theme. If you're not on this list an would like to play, please let me know.

If there is an asterisk by your name, it means you're a new player and will be granted immunity on the first day. This means you can't die/get voted out the first day or night. Also, in celebration of this being the last WTTS, I'm granting our founding Mafia godfather @ChebyshevII PE immunity on the first day. I joined the mafia game during the October '19 WTTS and it was great therapy!

Game will start Monday and roles will be sent out Monday morning.


----------



## DLD PE

In: @Dothracki PE , @MeowMeow , @RBHeadge PE , @djl PE , @structurenole15 , @EyehatethePEexam PE , @beccabun PE , @jean15paul_PE , @txjennah PE , @BlueBlueprintPE , @ChebyshevII PE , @SaltySteve PE , @morphe83 PE , @MadamPirate PE , @NikR_PE , @squaretaper LIT AF PE , @Liz06 , @Spitfire6532 , @tj_PE , @FlangeheadPEAZ 

Last call...interested? @JayKay PE , @Jeuret , @chart94 , @Roarbark , @Zach Stone P.E. , @Lariliss ?

Player list will be locked at noon. Round begins Monday morning and roles will be sent out then.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

DuranDuran PE said:


> Also, in celebration of this being the last WTTS, I'm granting our founding Mafia godfather @ChebyshevII PE immunity on the first day. I joined the mafia game during the October '19 WTTS and it was great therapy!


Aww shucks. You're too kind.


----------



## SaltySteve PE

SaltySteve PE said:


> *Welcome to the No Frills All Kills MASSIVE 21 Person Free For All.*
> 
> There are townsfolk (townies) and Mafia members. Townsfolk are going to try to eliminate the Mafia with extreme prejudice before the Mafia eliminates them. The game ends when either all of the Mafia is eliminated (town wins), or there are fewer townsfolk than Mafia members (Mafia wins).
> 
> *The game will start tomorrow, Tuesday December 15, 2020. Lynching will be allowed on the first day. Mafia can lynch the first night.*
> 
> The Mafia members are going to privately tell me who they would like to eliminate during the night. I will reveal to everyone what happened the next morning with some mediocre storytelling.
> 
> During the day, everybody (townsfolk and Mafia) will publicly vote for a person to eliminate; I will eliminate the person with the most votes at the end of the day and reveal what their role was.
> 
> In addition to regular townsfolk and members of the Mafia, there is also a Doctor and a Cop. The Doctor can choose someone to “save” during the night; if they choose the same person the Mafia chose, then that player will escape elimination by the Mafia that night. The Cop can “investigate” players during the night.
> 
> The Mafia members know who each other are, but no one knows anyone else’s role except me. I have sent more specific instructions to the members of the Mafia, the Doctor, and the Cop. If you did not receive a PM from me, then you are a regular townsfolk/townie. If you're actually reading this wall of text add "+1" to the end of your next post and I'll like it.
> 
> *Standard EB-mafia game rules apply which means PMing is allowed!! Please keep all trash talk in the thread and don’t take things too seriously!*
> 
> You may use this thread to vote and post about the game. Anyone (playing or not playing, eliminated or not) can use this thread to speculate, discuss, accuse, or otherwise participate in the game; just please make sure to follow regular EB forum guidelines.
> 
> To vote on a person to eliminate, mention me @SaltySteve and tell me specifically that 1) you are voting and 2) the username of the person you are voting to eliminate.
> 
> Example: @SaltySteve I vote for @blybrook PE because they're a bear and have someone's leg hanging from their mouth.
> 
> *Please submit your votes by 9:00 PM EST/8:00 PM Central/7:00 PM Mountain/6:00 PM Pacific Time/Whatever Roar and Bly-time* ; I will count votes after that time as being for the next day.
> 
> Your vote only counts if you are playing and not yet eliminated. If there is a tie for most votes, I will pick one of the voted users at random and/or require the tied players to send me 10 rounds of 'rock, paper, scissors'. *PLEASE NOTE THAT EVERYONE IS REQUIRED TO VOTE STARTING WEDNESDAY NIGHT. NOT VOTING WILL RESULT IN YOUR VOTE BEING CAST FOR YOURSELF. MISSING TWO VOTES IN A ROW WILL RESULT IN YOUR UNTIMELY DEATH.*
> 
> Finally, you are not allowed to reveal your role, privately or publicly, after you have been eliminated. You may not post screengrabs of private messages in this thread.
> 
> For reference, the 21 players in this round are:
> 
> @tj_PE
> 
> @rebecca1
> 
> @DuranDuran
> 
> @vhab49_PE
> 
> @jean15paul_PE
> 
> @NikR_PE
> 
> @chart94
> 
> @squaretaper LIT AF PE
> 
> @JayKay PE
> 
> @RBHeadge PE
> 
> @LyceeFruit PE
> 
> @txjennah PE
> 
> @Roarbark
> 
> @Dothracki
> 
> @EyehatethePEexam
> 
> @fowler
> 
> @ChebyshevII PE
> 
> @CUniverse
> 
> @MadamPirate PE
> 
> @harshaPEAZ
> 
> @TrickShotG
> 
> I will be sending out messages for specific roles after 5pm today or in the morning. If you do not receive a message, then you are a regular townie.
> 
> If you have any questions, or you would like me to tell you which players are still standing, please let me know.
> 
> Good luck to everyone! Let's have fun!


@DuranDuran PE You're going to need 2 more to beat my record for largest Mafia game. ;-)


----------



## DLD PE

Hope everyone has a great weekend. I will announce rules/roles Monday morning. In the meantime, get ready for:

*MURDER ON THE POLAR EXPRESS*

Prologue:

Dawn was breaking in Eastern Washington. Most of the small town of Chewelah, population of about 2,600, was still asleep, but a young boy was trudging through the snow to retrieve the morning paper for his dad. He glanced at the headline, “*Delays in shipping will anger Christmas shoppers!*” but didn’t seem to care. Christmas was a dumb holiday anyway, and as long as there was plenty to eat and the carolers kept to themselves, he was quite content staying at home playing his video games.

Before he opened the door to go inside, the boy heard the train whistle. At first he didn’t see it through the thick fog, but soon the Pere Marquette 1225 came into view. As it slowed to a stop, the boy stood awe-struck at the conductor standing outside one of the cars. “What’s your name boy?”, said a tall, thin man with glasses and a mustache. “Audi”, said the boy. “What’s a train doing here and why does it look so old-fashioned?” “This is the Polar Express. We usually pick up kids like you on Christmas Eve, but we’re in a crisis and we need to get supplies delivered to the North Pole so the elves will be able to make gifts in time for Christmas! We’re on our way, but first we need to stop by Seattle. If you come with us, we’ll provide you with extra gifts for your family. Whaddya say?”

Audi gave the conductor a blank stare, then replied, “No. Christmas is stupid.” “Suit yourself!”, and conductor started to close the door.

“WAIT!”, cried a girl running through the snow. “I want to help. I want go!” said @JayKay PE . “Great!”, said the conductor. “Just be warned though, there are rumors some of the passengers want to hijack the train and use whatever cargo we get to sell on the black market. Be careful and don’t trust anyone. ALL ABOARD! WE’RE OFF TO SEATTLE.” The train started heading West.


----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ

DuranDuran PE said:


> We have 20 players signed up. Is this the largest mafia round to date? Here is the list of players I have. I'm going to lock the list at noon today and start assigning roles and try to come up with a theme. If you're not on this list an would like to play, please let me know.
> 
> If there is an asterisk by your name, it means you're a new player and will be granted immunity on the first day. This means you can't die/get voted out the first day or night. Also, in celebration of this being the last WTTS, I'm granting our founding Mafia godfather @ChebyshevII PE immunity on the first day. I joined the mafia game during the October '19 WTTS and it was great therapy!
> 
> Game will start Monday and roles will be sent out Monday morning.
> 
> View attachment 26228


I don't see an * in front of my name I guess I have to refrain from voting for a very imp player for the town in the first round to save myself... lol


----------



## JayKay PE

OH BOY OH BOY OH BOY OH BOY


----------



## Lariliss

Thank you for invitation! I've got busy, so didn't even read it in time.
List me for the next one, please.
1. Family.
2. Work.
3. Mafia.

Right?


----------



## NikR_PE

Lariliss said:


> Thank you for invitation! I've got busy, so didn't even read it in time.
> List me for the next one, please.
> 1. Family.
> 2. Work.
> 3. Mafia.
> 
> Right?


But mafia IS family


----------



## Lariliss

NikR_PE said:


> But mafia IS family


But I have folks around me in my house. I was sure, I am working under cover..


----------



## DLD PE

Lariliss said:


> Thank you for invitation! I've got busy, so didn't even read it in time.
> List me for the next one, please.
> 1. Family.
> 2. Work.
> 3. Mafia.
> 
> Right?


Yes. Please join us for the next round!


----------



## JayKay PE

DuranDuran PE said:


> Hope everyone has a great weekend. I will announce rules/roles Monday morning. In the meantime, get ready for:
> 
> *MURDER ON THE POLAR EXPRESS*
> 
> Prologue:
> 
> Dawn was breaking in Eastern Washington. Most of the small town of Chewelah, population of about 2,600, was still asleep, but a young boy was trudging through the snow to retrieve the morning paper for his dad. He glanced at the headline, “*Delays in shipping will anger Christmas shoppers!*” but didn’t seem to care. Christmas was a dumb holiday anyway, and as long as there was plenty to eat and the carolers kept to themselves, he was quite content staying at home playing his video games.
> 
> Before he opened the door to go inside, the boy heard the train whistle. At first he didn’t see it through the thick fog, but soon the Pere Marquette 1225 came into view. As it slowed to a stop, the boy stood awe-struck at the conductor standing outside one of the cars. “What’s your name boy?”, said a tall, thin man with glasses and a mustache. “Audi”, said the boy. “What’s a train doing here and why does it look so old-fashioned?” “This is the Polar Express. We usually pick up kids like you on Christmas Eve, but we’re in a crisis and we need to get supplies delivered to the North Pole so the elves will be able to make gifts in time for Christmas! We’re on our way, but first we need to stop by Seattle. If you come with us, we’ll provide you with extra gifts for your family. Whaddya say?”
> 
> Audi gave the conductor a blank stare, then replied, “No. Christmas is stupid.” “Suit yourself!”, and conductor started to close the door.
> 
> “WAIT!”, cried a girl running through the snow. “I want to help. I want go!” said @JayKay PE . “Great!”, said the conductor. “Just be warned though, there are rumors some of the passengers want to hijack the train and use whatever cargo we get to sell on the black market. Be careful and don’t trust anyone. ALL ABOARD! WE’RE OFF TO SEATTLE.” The train started heading West.


Oh Audi. Sometimes I think I can still hear his voice. @Unintended Max P.E. is a poor imitation.


----------



## Lariliss

DuranDuran PE said:


> Yes. Please join us for the next round!


Thanks a lot! I am ready and serious to join.


----------



## DLD PE

*Mafia – Murder On The Polar Express*

Welcome to another *DLD-modded* round of Mafia with 20 players.

There are town members and mafia. Townies must try to find and eliminate the mafia with extreme prejudice before they are eliminated. The game ends when either all of the Mafia is eliminated (town wins), or there are fewer townsfolk than Mafia members (Mafia wins).

The game will start today, *Monday, December 6, 2021*. Lynching will be allowed on the first day. Mafia can lynch the first night. In the event the game extends to the weekend, the game will be in extended night phase starting Friday night and resuming the Monday morning.

*This is a game has a special character with a trigger element (that has been slightly adjusted) as well as some mafia voting clarification!*

There are townsfolk (townies), and Mafia members. Townsfolk are going to try to eliminate the Mafia with extreme prejudice before the Mafia eliminates them. The game ends when either all of the Mafia is eliminated (town wins), or there are fewer townsfolk than Mafia members (Mafia wins).

During the day, everybody (townsfolk and Mafia) will publicly vote for a person to eliminate; I will eliminate the person with the most votes at the end of the day and reveal what their role was.

The Mafia members are going to privately tell me who they would like to eliminate during the night. A minimum of two mafia votes is needed to make a killing (because the mafia is a family and as long as two are alive, agreement must be met).

If the town lynching narrative is being posted the next morning, due to me being exhausted by work, I will reveal the lynched person's affiliation and/or role before the night kill/morning narrative.

In addition to regular townsfolk and members of the Mafia, there is also a Doctor and a Cop. The Doctor can choose someone to “save” during the night; if they choose the same person the Mafia chose, then that player will escape elimination by the Mafia that night. The Cop can “investigate” players during the day and will have their intel before the lynching.

*BY POPULAR DEMAND, THE CASSANDRA IS IN PLAY AGAIN!* The Cassandra player does not know they have this role until a trigger occurs in the game and/or thread. A trigger could be reaching a certain page number or by player actions in the thread (like ghost votes, triple posts, etc.). The trigger is picked before the game begins. The Cassandra can be either mafia or townie alignment and once triggered, they will receive a special PM that explains their new role.

The Cassandra is similar to the investigator, where they will find out information about a player (i.e., what their role is), but they do not have a choice on who the information is about. The information will come to them as a vision (overnight PM) every night until end of game and/or they are killed. Unlike the investigators, the Cassandra *MUST* share their information with the thread. If they do not reveal their information, they will automatically be lynched that evening by the townies whether they are voted for or not. This will override all voting blocks.

The Mafia members know who each other are, but no one knows anyone else’s role except me. I have sent more specific instructions to the members of the Mafia, the Doctor, and the Cop. If you did not receive a PM from me, then you are a regular townsfolk/townie.

You may use this thread to vote and post about the game. Anyone (playing or not playing, eliminated or not) can use this thread to speculate, discuss, accuse, or otherwise participate in the game; just please make sure to follow regular EB forum guidelines.

To vote on a person to eliminate, mention me @DuranDuran PE and tell me specifically that 1) you are voting and 2) the username of the person you are voting to eliminate.

Example: @DuranDuran PE I vote for @tj_PE to welcome them back to mafia!

*Please submit your votes in this thread by 9:00 PM EST/8:00 PM Central/7:00 PM Mountain/6:00 PM Pacific Time/Whatever Roar and Bly-time.*

A couple of rules:

1) You may use this thread to vote and post about the game
2) Anyone who is an active participant in the game can use this thread to speculate, discuss, accuse, or otherwise participate in the game; just please make sure to follow regular EB forum guidelines.
3) Your vote only counts if you are playing and not yet eliminated.
4) If there is a tie for most votes, I will either ask for 10 rounds of RPS or use a randomizer in a best of 10 round.
*5) EB PMing is allowed this round.*
6) All votes via PM will not count unless they are specifically for Mafia actions.
7) Votes submitted after the deadline will count towards the following day.
8) You are not allowed to reveal your role, privately or publicly, after you have been eliminated. You may not post screengrabs of private messages in this thread.
9) Please keep all trash talk in the thread and don’t take things too seriously!
10) New players get a free pass on the _first day_. No lynches/no night kill. New players this around are: @morphe83 PE , @Liz06 and @Spitfire6532 . Also @ChebyshevII PE will be given a free pass to celebrate hims starting this thread 1541 pages ago!

Please feel free to ask questions in the thread!

Current players this round: @Dothracki PE , @MeowMeow , @RBHeadge PE , @djl PE , @structurenole15 , @EyehatethePEexam PE , @beccabun PE , @jean15paul_PE , @txjennah PE , @BlueBlueprintPE , @ChebyshevII PE , @SaltySteve PE , @morphe83 PE , @MadamPirate PE , @NikR_PE , @squaretaper LIT AF PE , @Liz06 , @Spitfire6532 , @tj_PE , @FlangeheadPEAZ

*NOTE:* Roles will be sent out shortly. Per my usual modding, if a couple of you could please help keep me updated on the vote count as we get closer to the 9pm EST deadline, I greatly appreciate it!


----------



## Dothracki PE




----------



## User1

@MeowMeow are u maf?


----------



## User1

@MadamPirate PE u maf?


----------



## User1

@RBHeadge PE u maf bro?


----------



## User1

wow theres a lotta peeps i don't know now!!


----------



## User1

@EyehatethePEexam PE are you le mafia?


----------



## DLD PE

Allright, let the game begin!

Roles have been sent out. If you did not receive a PM, you are regular townie. Good luck folks!

Also, as a reminder, the following players have been granted immunity on Day 1. Votes for the following players will not count for today's lynching:

@ChebyshevII PE , @morphe83 PE , @Liz06 , @Spitfire6532


----------



## NikR_PE

tj_PE said:


> @RBHeadge PE u maf *bro*?


Interesting


----------



## MadamPirate PE

tj_PE said:


> @MadamPirate PE u maf?


Not maf. Welcome back!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

tj_PE said:


> wow theres a lotta peeps i don't know now!!


this is what happens when you ABANDON US


----------



## txjennah PE

tj_PE said:


> wow theres a lotta peeps i don't know now!!


Welcome baaaaaaaaaaack!!!!


----------



## txjennah PE

DuranDuran PE said:


> Allright, let the game begin!
> 
> Roles have been sent out. If you did not receive a PM, you are regular townie. Good luck folks!
> 
> Also, as a reminder, the following players have been granted immunity on Day 1. Votes for the following players will not count for today's lynching:
> 
> @ChebyshevII PE , @morphe83 PE , @Liz06 , @Spitfire6532


I think this is a nice gesture, even though we all know we're gonna vote off @squaretaper LIT AF PE today


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

txjennah PE said:


> I think this is a nice gesture, even though we all know we're gonna vote off @squaretaper LIT AF PE today


If he gets voted off today, he is a townie, and if he is not voted off today, he is mafia.  Poor @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

Wow! so many new people!!! welcome!! 

And good morning from my current home away from home (Cabo)!! Can't complain about waking up to this view! Missing my pups, but enjoying the vaca!


----------



## steel

DuranDuran PE said:


> The Cassandra is similar to the investigator, where they will find out information about a player (i.e., what their role is), but they do not have a choice on who the information is about. The information will come to them as a vision (overnight PM) every night until end of game and/or they are killed. Unlike the investigators, the Cassandra *MUST* share their information with the thread. If they do not reveal their information, they will automatically be lynched that evening by the townies whether they are voted for or not. *This will override all voting blocks.*


Well this part is gonna be interesting. So if we all vote for the same person, but the Cassandra does not reveal their intel, we're gonna basically know who they were because the one that got the most votes didn't die.


----------



## Spitfire6532

DuranDuran PE said:


> *BY POPULAR DEMAND, THE CASSANDRA IS IN PLAY AGAIN!* The Cassandra player does not know they have this role until a trigger occurs in the game and/or thread. A trigger could be reaching a certain page number or by player actions in the thread (like ghost votes, triple posts, etc.). The trigger is picked before the game begins. The Cassandra can be either mafia or townie alignment and once triggered, they will receive a special PM that explains their new role.
> 
> The Cassandra is similar to the investigator, where they will find out information about a player (i.e., what their role is), but they do not have a choice on who the information is about. The information will come to them as a vision (overnight PM) every night until end of game and/or they are killed. Unlike the investigators, the Cassandra *MUST* share their information with the thread. If they do not reveal their information, they will automatically be lynched that evening by the townies whether they are voted for or not. This will override all voting blocks.


I am slightly confused about this role. So if they have to share the information with the group, won't everyone automatically know who the Cassandra was? Does the mafia know if the cassandra is townie or mafie aligned? Either way I would think they are unlikely to survive more than one round, maybe two if they were mafia aligned and the mafia knew.


----------



## steel

Spitfire6532 said:


> I am slightly confused about this role. So if they have to share the information with the group, won't everyone automatically know who the Cassandra was? Does the mafia know if the cassandra is townie or mafie aligned? Either way I would think they are unlikely to survive more than one round, maybe two if they were mafia aligned and the mafia knew.


No. The Cassandra, although required to share the information, can hide it in any form of a "data dump" kind of way.

For example: "Nole is mafia. Cheby is townie. Spitfire is the Cop. Morphe is the Doctor."

Any one of those could be the vision that was given to the Cassandra.


----------



## steel

Also, Cassandra will only start receiving visions when the act that triggers them happens. Which could happen day 1, or day 5, or never.


----------



## steel

JayKay PE said:


> Cassandra has been triggered. Cassandra will be messaged with separate instructions. Cassandra will only be allowed to speak truth this round.


^ This happened in the last round. A non-player posting in the thread was the trigger, and it happened right when the game started. It was @beccabun PE that was mafia that round, and she hid her declarations inside data dumps like I gave the example of previously.


----------



## Dothracki PE

Spitfire6532 said:


> I am slightly confused about this role. So if they have to share the information with the group, won't everyone automatically know who the Cassandra was? Does the mafia know if the cassandra is townie or mafie aligned? Either way I would think they are unlikely to survive more than one round, maybe two if they were mafia aligned and the mafia knew.


Correct and correct. But if everyone knows, that includes the doctor who would likely protect the Cassandra. But the cassandra doesn't have to come out and say they are cassandra so they could be anyone and could easily hide their visions in regular posts.


----------



## DLD PE

@Spitfire6532 , @structurenole15 is correct in his above 2 posts. The Cassandra role is assigned randomly, so could be a town or mafia aligned player. Only the mod knows the trigger.


----------



## djl PE




----------



## Spitfire6532

Thanks for the clarification, makes much more sense!


----------



## User1

Dothracki PE said:


> Correct and correct. But if everyone knows, that includes the doctor who would likely protect the Cassandra. But the cassandra doesn't have to come out and say they are cassandra so they could be anyone and could easily hide their visions in regular posts.


but cassandra could be mafia and the doc doesnt know so it's still like oooooooooo spooky b!!


----------



## User1

@djl PE u maf?


----------



## User1

@Spitfire6532 u maf?


----------



## JayKay PE

Spitfire6532 said:


> I am slightly confused about this role. So if they have to share the information with the group, won't everyone automatically know who the Cassandra was? Does the mafia know if the cassandra is townie or mafie aligned? Either way I would think they are unlikely to survive more than one round, maybe two if they were mafia aligned and the mafia knew.


The Cassndra can share their intel in a data dump, like @structurenole15 stated, but it's just a matter of them stating their vision factually. You'll see during playing that people will make wild accusations, but state as fact, like " @DuranDuran PE is a dirty liar! I know they're mafia!". If they were Cassandra, and their intel was Duran was mafia, that would count as spreading their information.


----------



## JayKay PE

@tj_PE you maf?


----------



## JayKay PE

TRRRRRRRRIPLE POST


----------



## djl PE

tj_PE said:


> @djl PE u maf?


----------



## steel

@squaretaper LIT AF PE you maf this time?


----------



## steel

DuranDuran PE said:


> 10) New players get a free pass on the _first day_. No lynches/no night kill. New players this around are: @MeowMeow, @CivilPE2022 and @Lariliss


Wait, none of them are new! lol


----------



## steel

TRIIIPLE!


----------



## Spitfire6532

tj_PE said:


> @Spitfire6532 u maf?


isn't it obvious?


----------



## User1

JayKay PE said:


> @tj_PE you maf?


no i am not! as usual! lol


----------



## User1

djl PE said:


>


sus


----------



## User1

Spitfire6532 said:


> isn't it obvious?


that you spit fire?


----------



## DLD PE

JayKay PE said:


> The Cassndra can share their intel in a data dump, like @structurenole15 stated, but it's just a matter of them stating their vision factually. You'll see during playing that people will make wild accusations, but state as fact, like *" @DuranDuran PE is a dirty liar! I know they're mafia!". If they were Cassandra, and their intel was Duran was mafia, that would count as spreading their information.*


No, because they're both lies, so the Cassandra would be lynched in this case.


----------



## Spitfire6532

tj_PE said:


> that you spit fire?


and murder innocent townies in the dead of night as a member of an organized crime ring


----------



## steel

Spitfire6532 said:


> and murder innocent townies in the dead of night as a member of an organized crime ring


Tell everyone you're maf without telling everyone you're maf. Bold move!


----------



## DLD PE

Day 1 Vote Update:


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

tj_PE said:


> @EyehatethePEexam PE are you le mafia?


No, I am le townie.


----------



## MeowMeow PE

tj_PE said:


> @MeowMeow are u maf?


unfortunately i'm just regular vanilla townie this round


----------



## User1

@DuranDuran PE for now imma vote for @djl PE since their response was most sus 
strongly considering the one appearing to be calling themselves out tho


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

structurenole15 said:


> @squaretaper LIT AF PE you maf this time?


NO


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

txjennah PE said:


> I think this is a nice gesture, even though we all know we're gonna vote off @squaretaper LIT AF PE today


*starts digging own grave*


----------



## djl PE

I'm not maf


----------



## djl PE

I'm cassandra and that was my statement


----------



## djl PE

triple


----------



## beccabun PE

djl PE said:


> I'm cassandra and that was my statement


....dude this is sus af


----------



## RBHeadge PE

MeowMeow said:


> unfortunately i'm just regular vanilla townie this round


Why is that unfortunate?


----------



## steel

@DuranDuran PE I vote for @NikR_PE cause the wheel said so.




Almost forgot to remove my own name from it lol


----------



## MeowMeow PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Why is that unfortunate?


i just had so much fun being mafia last time, even though i was killed day 2, i still got to scheme with my fellow mafia peeps.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

JayKay PE said:


> Oh Audi. Sometimes I think I can still hear his voice. @Unintended Max P.E. is a poor imitation.


How does your post make any sense?
@DuranDuran PE I vote for JK.


----------



## DLD PE

Day 1:




@JayKay PE boarded the Polar Express and made a quick tour along the length of the train. The Pere Marquette 1225 was equipped with it's usual cars for transporting children (those lucky enough to have golden tickets) to the North Pole on Christmas Eve: Locomotive, coal car, abandoned toy car, dining car, and observation car. In light of recent circumstances, more cars were added to prepare for a longer trip: 6 freight cars, 4 sleeping cars, and 1 "private office" car (which had Wi-Fi and could be reserved for business use) lined up just ahead of the observation car in the rear. 

Some of the passengers had already gathered in the dining car for some hot chocolate. @JayKay PE noticed most of the group were friendly, and at the moment none were too concerned with rumors about any possible hijacking. The conductor poked his head in for a quick announcement:

"Now that everyone is aboard, I want to let you know we'll be stopping this evening to re-fuel. Coal is in short supply, but a small town on our route donated a bunch for our trip. Unfortunately, the coal tower has malfunctioned, so the coal will have to be manually loaded. I'm hoping a few of you will volunteer to help!"

....to be continued.


----------



## DLD PE




----------



## JayKay PE

Unintended Max P.E. said:


> How does your post make any sense?
> @DuranDuran PE I vote for JK.


How does _your_ post make any sense!
@DuranDuran PE I vote for @Unintended Max P.E.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Also, good job @DuranDuran PE Christmas and everything associated with it is the worst.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

JayKay PE said:


> How does _your_ post make any sense!
> @DuranDuran PE I vote for @Unintended Max P.E.


You mean my post.


----------



## JayKay PE

Unintended Max P.E. said:


> You mean my post.


You mean my post.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

djl PE said:


> I'm not maf





beccabun PE said:


> ....dude this is sus af


I agree. 

But counterpoint, has he ever lied about his alignment before? It's a small sample size, but IIRC (and please correct me if I'm wrong) he's never lied about his alignment.


----------



## MeowMeow PE

tj_PE said:


> @RBHeadge PE u maf bro?


@RBHeadge PE why haven't you answered this?


----------



## Spitfire6532

MeowMeow said:


> @RBHeadge PE why haven't you answered this?


Because he's busy sitting at home, eating gabagool, plotting which one of us innocent townies to slaughter at the coal re-supply.


----------



## Spitfire6532

On that note, there are loads of people that I don't know, and very little information to go off of, so I will randomly bee voting for someone I don't know..my apologies

@DuranDuran PE I vote for @MadamPirate PE


----------



## DLD PE

Current votes:

(1) @NikR_PE 
(1) @MadamPirate PE 
(1) @djl PE


----------



## JayKay PE

DuranDuran PE said:


> Current votes:
> 
> (1) @NikR_PE
> (1) @MadamPirate PE
> (1) @djl PE


you're missing my vote for @Unintended Max P.E. 

Mod foul!


----------



## DLD PE

structurenole15 said:


> Wait, none of them are new! lol


Oops. Thanks for pointing out the error. I will correct.


----------



## morphe83 PE




----------



## morphe83 PE




----------



## MadamPirate PE

Spitfire6532 said:


> On that note, there are loads of people that I don't know, and very little information to go off of, so I will randomly bee voting for someone I don't know..my apologies
> 
> @DuranDuran PE I vote for @MadamPirate PE


Ugh, I can't even revenge vote!


----------



## JayKay PE

MadamPirate PE said:


> Ugh, I can't even revenge vote!


You can vote for me, if you want. Sounds like I'll be shoveling coal maybe. Good thing I had that mysterious drug-laced hot cocoa that the dining car was forcing on us small innocent children.


----------



## Spitfire6532

MadamPirate PE said:


> Ugh, I can't even revenge vote!


Next week I can't hide behind the noobie status any longer, and then you can have your revenge.


----------



## Dothracki PE

morphe83 PE said:


> View attachment 26264


Is that one gif or three? That would be impressive if it was three.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

@DuranDuran PE I vote for uh... @MadamPirate PE b/c they are too good at knitting and I am craft-shamed!


----------



## DLD PE

Current votes:

(1) @NikR_PE
(2) @MadamPirate PE
(1) @djl PE

Completely unrelated votes by laced passengers:

(1) Audi


----------



## morphe83 PE

Dothracki PE said:


> Is that one gif or three? That would be impressive if it was three.


ONE AND ONLY


----------



## morphe83 PE

Yeah..Never liked crosswords only mafia member will be good at it, voting for @MadamPirate PE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

JayKay PE said:


> Good thing I had that mysterious drug-laced hot cocoa that the dining car was forcing on us small innocent children.


No roofie-ing kids! Only self roofie-ing allowed.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

vhab49_PE said:


> If he gets voted off today, he is a townie, and if he is not voted off today, he is mafia.  Poor @squaretaper LIT AF PE


OH COME ON (in advance)


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

TRIPLE???

CASSANDRA TRIGGER TRIPLE POST???


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

QUAD???


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

QUINT???


----------



## Dothracki PE

SIMPLY?

@DuranDuran PE I vote for @djl PE


----------



## MeowMeow PE

Spitfire6532 said:


> Next week I can't hide behind the noobie status any longer, and then you can have your revenge.


You're only protected today brotha. Tomorrow you are no longer safe


----------



## JayKay PE

morphe83 PE said:


> Yeah..Never liked crosswords only mafia member will be good at it, voting for @MadamPirate PE


Make sure to @DuranDuran PE so the vote will count!


----------



## JayKay PE

Dothracki PE said:


> SIMPLY?
> 
> @DuranDuran PE I vote for @djl PE


HAVING


----------



## JayKay PE

TRIPLE?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Now I want to make my cat my avatar to be like the cool kids.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

JayKay PE said:


> HAVING


NO


----------



## DLD PE

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> QUINT???


THE CASSANDRA ROLE HAS
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
not been triggered.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Dothracki PE said:


> SIMPLY?
> 
> @DuranDuran PE I vote for @djl PE


NO


----------



## NikR_PE

structurenole15 said:


> @DuranDuran PE I vote for @NikR_PE cause the wheel said so.
> 
> View attachment 26259
> 
> 
> Almost forgot to remove my own name from it lol


What a liar. I dont see a wheel.


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

morphe83 PE said:


> View attachment 26263


I've been playing for a year and I still make that face a lot.


----------



## MeowMeow PE

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> Now I want to make my cat my avatar to be like the cool kids.


But your pup is sooooooo stinkin cute and I want to hug it so bad


----------



## JayKay PE

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> Now I want to make my cat my avatar to be like the cool kids.


Aries is not a cat. They're an executive. How dare you!


----------



## JayKay PE

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> NO


A WONDERFUL


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Dothracki PE said:


> SIMPLY?


have


----------



## JayKay PE

TRIPLE


----------



## JayKay PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> have


GODDAMNIT RBH. I'M GONNA GET BANNED NOW


----------



## JayKay PE

TRIPLE


----------



## leggo PE

JayKay PE said:


> A WONDERFUL


CHRISTMASTIME!!!!


----------



## DLD PE

morphe83 PE said:


> Yeah..Never liked crosswords only mafia member will be good at it, voting for @MadamPirate PE


I will count your vote, but for future reference, please vote as follows:

" @DuranDuran PE I vote for @MadamPirate PE " to avoid any confusion. 

Thanks! - Your mod


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Spitfire6532 said:


> Next week I can't hide behind the noobie status any longer, and then you can have your revenge.


I think you mean tomorrow.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> @DuranDuran PE I vote for uh... @MadamPirate PE b/c they are too good at knitting and I am craft-shamed!


FINE. @DuranDuran PE I VOTE FOR @squaretaper LIT AF PE BECAUSE HE BEATS SOFIE ALL THE TIME


----------



## MadamPirate PE

morphe83 PE said:


> Yeah..Never liked crosswords only mafia member will be good at it, voting for @MadamPirate PE


PIRATES DO PIRATE CROSSWORDS OKAY


----------



## MadamPirate PE

QUAD


----------



## DLD PE

Vote update:

(3) @MadamPirate PE 
(2) @djl PE 
(1) @squaretaper LIT AF PE 
(1) @NikR_PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE

goddammit the first game I've played in a bit and gonna get lynched first day smdh


----------



## MadamPirate PE

@ChebyshevII PE SIMPLY


----------



## Spitfire6532

MadamPirate PE said:


> goddammit the first game I've played in a bit and gonna get lynched first day smdh


I did not mean to put your head on the chopping block like that....First day, First game, and I'm already making enemies.


----------



## beccabun PE

That's a nice vote you got there...

Sure would be a shame if someone...

Came along and made a tie...


----------



## djl PE

beccabun PE said:


> That's a nice vote you got there...
> 
> Sure would be a shame if someone...
> 
> Came along and made a tie...


no


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

beccabun PE said:


> That's a nice vote you got there...
> 
> Sure would be a shame if someone...
> 
> Came along and made a tie...


Man...I love making ties- but 100% of the time it backfires on me so I'm staying put.


----------



## DLD PE




----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

@DuranDuran PE I vote for @djl PE just to see what happens


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Today was a crazy day, so I'm getting caught up on mafia
... but crazy in a good way. We had a trade show at work and I was one of the tour guides. First time I've been in the office in months.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

EyehatethePEexam PE said:


> Man...I love making ties- but 100% of the time it backfires on me so I'm staying put.


Is it bad that when I first read this I thought it was written by @harshaPEAZ?


----------



## JayKay PE

@DuranDuran PE where are my votes?


----------



## DLD PE

JayKay PE said:


> @DuranDuran PE where are my votes?


In my pocket


----------



## User1

when is time?


----------



## User1

EyehatethePEexam PE said:


> Man...I love making ties- but 100% of the time it backfires on me so I'm staying put.


i'll do it.


----------



## User1

@DuranDuran PE i change my vote to @djl PE LMAO OH I ALREADY WAS ONE shiiiiiiiii
it's been a day LMAO


----------



## DLD PE

Someone other than @tj_PE please help me keep up with the vote count.


----------



## DLD PE

Update:

(4) @djl PE
(3) @MadamPirate PE 
(1) @NikR_PE 
(1) @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## DLD PE

tj_PE said:


> when is time?


9pm EST


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

@DuranDuran PE I change my vote to @tj_PE for messing up my tie. LOL


----------



## User1

jean15paul_PE said:


> @DuranDuran PE I change my vote to @tj_PE for messing up my tie. LOL


i was always a vote for djl............................................................................. SUS


----------



## User1

@DuranDuran PE did you count my vote twice? i only see @jean15paul_PE adding a vote after your last ss of the spreadsheet


----------



## steel




----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

tj_PE said:


> i was always a vote for djl............................................................................. SUS


Oh, sorry, I missed that. I thought you made a new vote that broke the tie.

@DuranDuran PE I change my vote back to @djl PE


----------



## DLD PE

15 mins


----------



## steel




----------



## DLD PE

6 mins!


----------



## DLD PE

Time!


----------



## DLD PE

Looks like we have a tie. @djl PE and @MadamPirate PE please send me 10 rounds of rock/paper/scissors via PM within the next hour. Thanks!


----------



## JayKay PE

DuranDuran PE said:


> In my pocket


Saving my votes for a rainy day~


----------



## DLD PE

Write up will be tomorrow. No rps received, so I will use randomizer and post results tomorrow.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Woah, 7 ish pages today. Sorry ya’ll, got busy with a thing at work. Looks like things got interesting today…


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

structurenole15 said:


> @DuranDuran PE I vote for @NikR_PE cause the wheel said so.
> 
> View attachment 26259
> 
> 
> Almost forgot to remove my own name from it lol


Oh another thing. The wheel hates @NikR_PE . As does the randomizer.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

MeowMeow said:


> @RBHeadge PE why haven't you answered this?


Because he won't.


----------



## djl PE

Shucks y’all! I’m not maf, I hope I don’t get murked


----------



## JayKay PE

vhab49_PE said:


> Oh another thing. The wheel hates @NikR_PE . As does the randomizer.


This is true. @structurenole15, if you use a wheel, and don't have Nik's name on it, it'll still somehow choose them.

It is the way.


----------



## NikR_PE

Yes. For all further random selections, please use an ouija board


----------



## DLD PE

*Day 1/Night 1:*

The Polar Express stopped in Auburn, WA to re-fuel. The passengers who volunteered to help took turns detaching the coal cars from the train, and couldn't help marveling at the coal tower in the distance, one of a few its kind that was ever built. Instead of "dumping" the coal from the top of a tower, this one pulled up cars one at a time with a winch, and the cars were loaded from the top. @blybrook PE , hired by Santa to drive the train since he was familiar with the harsh climate of the Northwest Territories and beyond, took over operating the winch, since the motor was broken and he was the only one strong enough to turn it manually. 




"Shoveling coal isn't my kind of Christmas," lamented @txjennah PE , "but if it will help bring peace and joy and maybe some extra pastries with my hot chocolate, it might be worth it!" "I was supposed to be at a BBQ!", screamed @jean15paul_PE as he shoveled more coal into the next car. @JayKay PE didn't seem to mind, so to cheer everyone up she broke out into song:

"Last Christmas, I gave you my heart, but the very next day, you took it away...."

"STOP!!!", cried @Liz06 . "That's NOT how it goes. It's, 'Last Christmas, I gave you my heart, but the very next day, you GAVE it away....'"

Suddenly, the tow cable pulling up the last coal car snapped, and it was sent hurtling down the track. Screams were heard from the observation car as other passengers witnessed the unfortunate crushing of volunteers @MadamPirate PE and @Dothracki PE . 

*Game Summary:*

@MadamPirate PE was lynched by the town (since the mod did not receive RPS within the hour, she was chosen by randomizer). She was a regular townie.
@Dothracki PE was nightkilled by the mafia.

Remaining players are: @MeowMeow , @RBHeadge PE , @djl PE , @structurenole15 , @EyehatethePEexam PE , @beccabun PE , @jean15paul_PE , @txjennah PE , @BlueBlueprintPE , @ChebyshevII PE , @SaltySteve PE , @morphe83 PE , @NikR_PE , @squaretaper LIT AF PE , @Liz06 , @Spitfire6532 , @tj_PE , @FlangeheadPEAZ 

*NOTE:* To encourage participation, the next tie-breaker will be decided by a random question chosen by the mod. Whoever gets it correct first wins the tie-breaker. This way I can announce the lynch earlier.


----------



## User1

dangit!


----------



## DLD PE




----------



## JayKay PE

_Last Christmas, I gave you my heart, but the very next day, you took it away....This year! To save me from fears! I'll give it to someone suspicious~_


----------



## JayKay PE

_One bitten, now twice fried! You stole my breakfast, but you still caught my eye. Tell me baby, do you recognize me? Well, I took a shower, it wouldn't surprise me~_


----------



## JayKay PE

_MERRY CHRISTMAS. I wrapped it up and trashed it. With note saying 'you're maf', yes, I really meant it. Now I know, what a mod I've been, but if you night killed me now, I know I'd be modding again~_


----------



## RBHeadge PE

JayKay PE said:


> _Last Christmas, I gave you my heart, but the very next day, you took it away....This year! To save me from fears! _


Wrong thread


----------



## JayKay PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Wrong thread


----------



## djl PE

DuranDuran PE said:


> @MadamPirate PE was lynched by the town (since the mod did not receive RPS within the hour, she was chosen by randomizer). She was a regular townie.


Yay and dang it


----------



## djl PE

Btw, I was afk after 5CT. If I would have known (for sure) it was going to be a tie, I would have voted for MP. not because I thought she was maf, because I didn’t.. but because I know I’m not and the odds of her being maf were infinitely higher than mine.


----------



## djl PE

TTTTRIPLE


----------



## steel

djl PE said:


> Btw, I was afk after 5CT. If I would have known (for sure) it was going to be a tie, I would have voted for MP. not because I thought she was maf, because I didn’t.. but because I know I’m not and the odds of her being maf were infinitely higher than mine.


Excuses excuses. Seems sus!


----------



## steel

Anyway, current reads:
Do with these what you will.

Maf+++ 
Maf++ djl
Maf+ 
Maf 
Neutral 
Town 
Town+ 
Town++ 
Town+++


----------



## steel

TRIIIPLE


----------



## User1

@structurenole15 are you maf? 
did i ask this already? lol i cant keep track. i'm out of practice


----------



## User1

@NikR_PE are u maf?


----------



## steel

tj_PE said:


> @structurenole15 are you maf?
> did i ask this already? lol i cant keep track. i'm out of practice


You did not ask me this yesterday, and I felt a little left out. I thought we truly had something special, and you just left me out in the cold.

But no, I'm townie this round.


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

structurenole15 said:


> Anyway, current reads:
> Do with these what you will.
> 
> Maf+++
> Maf++ djl
> Maf+
> Maf
> Neutral
> Town
> Town+
> Town++
> Town+++


I have meetings today, so @DuranDuran PE I placeholder vote for @djl PE. I don't feel ++ strongly about it but I have nothing else to go on.


----------



## steel

@DuranDuran PE I also vote for @djl PE


----------



## DLD PE

Vote Update:

(2) @djl PE (@EyehatethePEexam PE , @structurenole15 )


----------



## NikR_PE

tj_PE said:


> @NikR_PE are u maf?


No.


----------



## JayKay PE

@DuranDuran PE I vote for @MadamPirate PE


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

JayKay PE said:


> _Last Christmas, I gave you my heart, but the very next day, you took it away....This year! To save me from fears! I'll give it to someone suspicious~_


I walked out of a karaoke bar last night when someone started singing this.


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

BlueBlueprintPE said:


> I walked out of a karaoke bar last night when someone started singing this.


Your first mistake was walking INTO a karaoke bar.


----------



## beccabun PE

@DuranDuran PE I vote for @EyehatethePEexam PE for not liking karaoke bars


----------



## MadamPirate PE




----------



## User1

structurenole15 said:


> You did not ask me this yesterday, and I felt a little left out. I thought we truly had something special, and you just left me out in the cold.
> 
> But no, I'm townie this round.


i have to do small subject pools or i get overwhelmed with the information received!!


----------



## DLD PE

Vote Update:

(2) @djl PE (@structurenole15 , @EyehatethePEexam PE )
(1) @EyehatethePEexam PE (@beccabun PE )

Votes in my pocket (from the NPC):

(1) @MadamPirate PE (@JayKay PE )


----------



## User1

does that mean that mp is the equivalent of sunshine? 

I've got a pocket got a pocket full of sunshineeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Dothracki PE

@DuranDuran PE I vote for


----------



## Dothracki PE

Also I'm an idiot who can't write TIME! test


----------



## Dothracki PE

TRIPLE


----------



## morphe83 PE

@JayKay PE should be voted out for singing that song, either being Mafia or not, Any song please but not that one!


----------



## morphe83 PE

@DuranDuran PE still thinking


----------



## User1

@DuranDuran PE in an effort to not not vote, my preliminary vote will be for @Spitfire6532


----------



## DLD PE

tj_PE said:


> @DuranDuran PE in an effort to not not vote, my preliminary vote will be for @Spitfire6532


After reading and re-reading this, I will not not count it.


----------



## Spitfire6532

When in doubt, revenge vote. 

@DuranDuran PE I vote for @tj_PE


----------



## DLD PE

Vote Update:

(2) @djl PE (@structurenole15 , @EyehatethePEexam PE )
(1) @EyehatethePEexam PE (@beccabun PE )
(1) @Spitfire6532 (@tj_PE )
(1) @tj_PE (@Spitfire6532 )

Votes in my pocket (from the NPC):

(1) @MadamPirate PE (@JayKay PE )


----------



## beccabun PE

For 18 players, it's been annoyingly quiet...


----------



## DLD PE

*Day 2:*

@blybrook PE pulled the lever on the water tower, alternating between taking in large gulps of water and filling the boiler tank. After the passengers had settled in, the Polar Express left Auburn and continued to Seattle. 

Everyone was mourning the loss of @MadamPirate PE and @Dothracki PE , but fortunately one of the passengers was a private detective, so an investigation was already under way. The coal tower was too dark for anyone to have witnessed who cut the cable, so the case focused on motive and more attention was given to the rumors about a rogue group possibly hijacking the train once all the cargo was loaded from Seattle. There would probably not be much activity until then, so the passengers settled in with dinner, drinks and a few games to pass the time. @djl PE attempted to start a RPS game, but no one was interested.

....to be continued.


----------



## MeowMeow PE

@DuranDuran PE I vote for @ChebyshevII PE but only because that's what my spin wheelie told me to do


----------



## NikR_PE

morphe83 PE said:


> @JayKay PE should be voted out for singing that song, either being Mafia or not, Any song please but not that one!


SIMPLY


----------



## beccabun PE

NikR_PE said:


> SIMPLY


NO


----------



## DLD PE

THE MOON IS RIGHT


----------



## RBHeadge PE

beccabun PE said:


> For 18 players, it's been annoyingly quiet...


Today and tomorrow are my last days "in the office" this year, so I'm trying to get everything out of my inbox so I can successfully take leave. #useorlose

Also, lots of new players this round, and the first couple days tend to be quiet anyway.


----------



## DLD PE




----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

Cassandra, Cassandra, where are you? I miss your visions.


----------



## steel

I'd laugh if the trigger was "begging/wishing for the Cassandra" lol


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

beccabun PE said:


> @DuranDuran PE I vote for @EyehatethePEexam PE for not liking karaoke bars


I vote for an airborne laryngitis contagion to strike every karaoke bar in the United States. Bah Humbug, get off my lawn.


----------



## User1

woah


----------



## NikR_PE

EyehatethePEexam PE said:


> I vote for an airborne laryngitis contagion to strike every karaoke bar in the United States. Bah Humbug, get off my lawn.


I feel there is a back story here


----------



## DLD PE

EyehatethePEexam PE said:


> Cassandra, Cassandra, where are you? I miss your visions.


See below for Cassandra whereabouts.



Spoiler: The Cassandra...



...has not been triggered.


----------



## MeowMeow PE

EyehatethePEexam PE said:


> I vote for an airborne laryngitis contagion to strike every karaoke bar in the United States. Bah Humbug, get off my lawn.


@DuranDuran PE I change my vote to @EyehatethePEexam PE for this comment right here! Karaoke is fun okkkkkk


----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ

RBHeadge PE said:


> Is it bad that when I first read this I thought it was written by @harshaPEAZ?


I thiught about myself too  I was like when did I logged in


----------



## NikR_PE

@DuranDuran PE i vote for Cassandra


----------



## SaltySteve PE

Dothracki PE said:


> Also I'm an idiot who can't write TIME! test


I thought that died off in the last EB update?!?!?!

thyme test


----------



## JayKay PE

NikR_PE said:


> SIMPLY


HAVING


----------



## JayKay PE

JayKay PE said:


> HAVING


A WONDERFUL


----------



## JayKay PE

JayKay PE said:


> A WONDERFUL


CUP OF TEA


----------



## steel

JayKay PE said:


> A WONDERFUL


NO.


----------



## Dothracki PE

SaltySteve PE said:


> I thought that died off in the last EB update?!?!?!
> 
> thyme test


It did, but was just making a joke. I can write both thyme and time.


----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ

I love you Cassandra!!!


----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ

Go to hell Cassandra!!


----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ

Merry Christmas Cassandra!!


----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ

Did it work Cassandra?? lol


----------



## MeowMeow PE

has anyone said any bad words? maybe Cassandra is triggered by a curse word. Damn. Shit. Fuck. Doodie.


----------



## Dothracki PE




----------



## JayKay PE

Dothracki PE said:


>


I know. I'm stuck on this train to hell.


----------



## MeowMeow PE

Maybe Cassandra is triggered when someone posts a cat meme. I'll try that here.


----------



## NikR_PE

MeowMeow said:


> View attachment 26298
> 
> Maybe Cassandra is triggered when someone posts a cat meme. I'll try that here.


Sus


----------



## Spitfire6532

The Polar Express (2004) - IMDb


The Polar Express: Directed by Robert Zemeckis. With Tom Hanks, Leslie Zemeckis, Eddie Deezen, Nona Gaye. On Christmas Eve, a young boy embarks on a magical adventure to the North Pole on the Polar Express, while learning about friendship, bravery, and the spirit of Christmas.




www.imdb.com


----------



## Spitfire6532

Cassandra is triggered by someone posting a picture of the polar express with an imdb link to the film, I can feel it.


----------



## DLD PE




----------



## User1

ps guys i'm not maf so dont dedded me.


----------



## User1

i kind of want to twirl in a dress/be cassandra


----------



## DLD PE

The object of the game for the townies is to eliminate the mafia, not to try to guess or try to be the Cassandra.


----------



## morphe83 PE

DuranDuran PE said:


> The object of the game for the townies is to eliminate the mafia, not to try to guess or try to be the Cassandra.


We all want to know!!!


----------



## JayKay PE

DuranDuran PE said:


> The object of the game for the townies is to eliminate the mafia, not to try to guess or try to be the Cassandra.


Oh how the mod tables have turned


----------



## steel

NikR_PE said:


> Sus


Thinking cat memes are sus makes you sus


----------



## morphe83 PE

I am new at this, How many mafia members we are looking for out of the 20 players? not sure if it was stated in the first post? I need to do some probabilities work


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

MeowMeow said:


> has anyone said any bad words? maybe Cassandra is triggered by a curse word. Damn. Shit. Fuck. Doodie.


LOL @ Doodie


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

morphe83 PE said:


> I am new at this, How many mafia members we are looking for out of the 20 players? not sure if it was stated in the first post? I need to do some probabilities work View attachment 26301


The number of mafia members is secret. It up to the mod, but it's usually approximately (number of players) / 4. So there could be 5 mafia members.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

DuranDuran PE said:


> The object of the game for the townies is to eliminate the mafia, not to try to guess or try to be the Cassandra.


Sure, but having the Cassandra's intel would be very useful toward the goal of eliminating mafia.


----------



## djl PE

DuranDuran PE said:


> The object of the game for the townies is to eliminate the mafia, not to try to guess or try to be the Cassandra.


I think you're wrong...


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

@DuranDuran PE I vote @MeowMeow in retaliation!


----------



## DLD PE




----------



## MeowMeow PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> @DuranDuran PE I vote @MeowMeow in retaliation!


hey I changed my vote!!!


----------



## NikR_PE

structurenole15 said:


> Thinking cat memes are sus makes you sus


Sus


----------



## Dothracki PE

DuranDuran PE said:


> The object of the game for the townies is to eliminate the mafia, not to try to guess or try to be the Cassandra.


Don't you know that engineers are masters at multitasking?


----------



## JayKay PE

_"I have no idea what I'm doing, and you can't stop me!"_ - most engineers I've met


----------



## txjennah PE

Does the Cassandra get triggered if I say I didn't read something?

Because I haven't read anything HIIIIIIIIIII EVERYONE


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

Dothracki PE said:


> Don't you know that engineers are masters at multitasking?


I can screw up renewal applications and my chances of surviving mafia simultaneously


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

Fine, I take back everything I said about karaoke. I actually love karaoke, but I'm bitter because I can't do it anymore because townies in my area keep coughing Covid everywhere. Please re-route your votes, I promise I'm a good guy.


----------



## steel

EyehatethePEexam PE said:


> Fine, I take back everything I said about karaoke. I actually love karaoke, but I'm bitter because I can't do it anymore because townies in my area keep coughing Covid everywhere. Please re-route your votes, I promise I'm a good guy.


Tell us something only a townie would say!


----------



## morphe83 PE

I just picked up my daughter from school and look what she got from the library?! Coincidence? I think not! @DuranDuran PE is everywhere..where..ere..re..e (Echo effect )


----------



## DLD PE

Meanwhile, my son comes home with:


----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ

djl PE said:


> I think you're wrong...


I think you are Cassandra!! I can picture it!


----------



## morphe83 PE

DuranDuran PE said:


> Meanwhile, my son comes home with:
> 
> View attachment 26305


ok Guys we got our clue for Cassandra let's scrutinize this cover?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

MeowMeow said:


> hey I changed my vote!!!


Sorry. I didn't read that far back (another busy day). @DuranDuran PE I retract my vote for @MeowMeow and instead vote for @SaltySteve PE


----------



## NikR_PE

DuranDuran PE said:


> Meanwhile, my son comes home with:
> 
> View attachment 26305


Please get consent from the horse first


----------



## beccabun PE

Oh no what if the Cassandra trigger is letting the “Simply” post thread finish instead of interrupting it with “NO”?


----------



## NikR_PE

beccabun PE said:


> Oh no what if the Cassandra trigger is letting the “Simply” post thread finish instead of interrupting it with “NO”?


In that case i can live without Cassandra


----------



## DLD PE

beccabun PE said:


> Oh no what if the Cassandra trigger is letting the “Simply” post thread finish instead of interrupting it with “NO”?


Lol no that's not it


----------



## beccabun PE

@DuranDuran PE i retract my vote for Eye and vote for @SaltySteve PE


----------



## DLD PE

1 hour left!


----------



## steel




----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

Checking in for the evening… and I saw a lot of Cassandra posts…. But not much intel to gain from the day… very random vote for @NikR_PE


----------



## DLD PE

10 minutes!


----------



## steel

BlueBlueprintPE said:


> Checking in for the evening… and I saw a lot of Cassandra posts…. But not much intel to gain from the day… very random vote for @NikR_PE


Might want to tag @DuranDuran PE


----------



## morphe83 PE

@DuranDuran PE I vote for @SaltySteve PE.
I am saving @djl PE remember that if I need a kidney transplant one day!


----------



## DLD PE

Time!


----------



## DLD PE

I see 3 votes for Salty, is that correct?


----------



## morphe83 PE

DuranDuran PE said:


> I see 3 votes for Salty, is that correct?


yes mine is the 3rd one


----------



## DLD PE

Write-up will be in the morning.

@SaltySteve PE was lynched by the town.



Spoiler: Salty was...



A regular townie.


----------



## morphe83 PE

DuranDuran PE said:


> Write-up will be in the morning.
> 
> @SaltySteve PE was lynched by the town.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Salty was...
> 
> 
> 
> A regular townie.


Oh no!


----------



## User1

Susssss


----------



## SaltySteve PE

DuranDuran PE said:


> Write-up will be in the morning.
> 
> @SaltySteve PE was lynched by the town.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Salty was...
> 
> 
> 
> A regular townie.


I'm truly surprised I made it to the second night. I was even going to the "keep quiet and try to stay under the radar" strategy to see if I could sneak into the second half of the game. Good luck town! BTW my guess on the Cas trigger is a lynching of @ChebyshevII PE or one of the first day protected. 

Now to go dig up that ghost emoji......


----------



## SaltySteve PE




----------



## DLD PE

*Night 2:*

While the evening was winding down, the detective observed some passengers retiring early to their assigned cabins in the sleeper cars, while others stayed in the dining and observation cars playing various games (monopoly, operation, battleship, Russian roulette....). By this time the detective had a couple of helpers, so they were sent to the sleeping cars to make sure everyone got in ok and were secure. The detective grabbed the conductor. "I just off the phone with HQ and here's the scoop: There's a duplicitous group of organized thieves on board this train. They call themselves the "Robbin' Hoods". They normally dress in red hoodies and play like they're Santa's elves in stores all over the country. They sneak into warehouses and steal all kinds of merchandise and sell it on Amazon. My guess is they're going to pick us off one by one until we're outnumbered, then take over the train after all the cargo is loaded." "How do they get away with selling it in Amazon?" "Easy. They hack into Amazon's account, take over the sale and all the shipping. They simply charge a couple dollars more for shipping and let Amazon keep the rest. The customer gets their product and Amazon still makes millions, so no one notices. These elves make several thousand a week from all the sales. They take the money and give food and clothing to needy families." "What's the harm then?", asked the conductor. "It's not a crime to hate Amazon, but killing and stealing is, so I need your help to stop them." "AAAAGGH!!", came a scream from one of sleeper cars. The detective and conductor arrived first, but the door was locked. The conductor knocked. "I'm ok," came a muffled voice from @SaltySteve PE 's cabin. "I tripped and fell while brushing my teeth, but I'm ok." "Suspicious," thought the detective, but shrugged and thought nothing more of it. A shot rang out and screams were heard in the observation car. "Someone replaced the toy gun with a real one before playing Russian roulette!", cried @morphe83 PE, as everyone stared at @RBHeadge PE , the unfortunate victim. "IS THERE A DOCTOR IN THE HOUSE?!?" @NikR_PE yelled. Someone came running. "I have experience sewing up dolls. Get me some tweezers, thread, a bat, and rock, paper and scissors." There were several shrugs, but time was running out so the doctor was given what they were asked. The doctor covered the rock with paper and shoved it into @RBHeadge PE 's mouth. "Bite hard and lie still." The doctor whacked him with the bat, rendering him unconscious, then he used the tweezers to extract the bullet and used the scissors and thread to stitch him up. "He'll have a headache in the morning, but he'll be fine!"

The detective went to @SaltySteve PE 's cabin to check on him. Apparently the person with the muffled voice wasn't Salty, and had escaped. @SaltySteve PE was dead on the floor with multiple stab wounds. A red pointy hat lay on the floor next to him.

@SaltySteve PE was lynched by the town. He was a regular townie.

An attempt was made on @RBHeadge PE in the night. He was saved by the doctor!

Remaining players are: @MeowMeow , @RBHeadge PE , @djl PE , @structurenole15 , @EyehatethePEexam PE , @beccabun PE , @jean15paul_PE , @txjennah PE , @BlueBlueprintPE , @ChebyshevII PE , @morphe83 PE , @NikR_PE , @squaretaper LIT AF PE , @Liz06 , @Spitfire6532 , @tj_PE , @FlangeheadPEAZ


----------



## DLD PE




----------



## SaltySteve PE

Way to go Doc!!!


----------



## beccabun PE

DuranDuran PE said:


> An attempt was made on @RBHeadge PE in the night. He was saved by the doctor!


awwww yeah here we GO!


----------



## JayKay PE

DuranDuran PE said:


> An attempt was made on @RBHeadge PE in the night. He was saved by the doctor!


Oh man. Sure would suck if RBH was evil this round.


----------



## SaltySteve PE

JayKay PE said:


> Oh man. Sure would suck if RBH was evil this round.


No likely if the Maf tried to off him on day 2.


----------



## beccabun PE

SaltySteve PE said:


> No likely if the Maf tried to off him on day 2.


agreed, maybe that would be the play later on, but trying to take out RBH on day 2 feels like the mafia just wanting to take out veteran players on the town side.


----------



## morphe83 PE

No song in today's Narration, I saw who replaced that gun, JayKay's got a gun...Now everybody is on the run...hummmmm hummmm


----------



## Dothracki PE

morphe83 PE said:


> No song in today's Naration, I saw who replaced that gun, JayKay's got a gun...Now everybody is on the run...hmmmmm hmmmm


----------



## RBHeadge PE

DuranDuran PE said:


> An attempt was made on @RBHeadge PE in the night. He was saved by the doctor!


----------



## djl PE

DuranDuran PE said:


> An attempt was made on @RBHeadge PE in the night. He was saved by the doctor!


Whoop whoop!!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Thanks doc. Don't forget to reach out via PM so I can thank you properly.


----------



## User1

RBHeadge PE said:


> Thanks doc. Don't forget to reach out via PM so I can thank you properly.


not sure if inapprop or not lolllll


----------



## Dothracki PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Thanks doc. Don't forget to reach out via PM *slide into my DMs* so I can thank you properly.


I think this is what he meant @tj_PE


----------



## steel

Maf going after @RBHeadge PE on day 2 means one of two things:

1) They're trying to rid the veterans first, Rb is a regular townie
2) RB is the cop or doctor. If cop, makes sense why he was saved. If doctor, saved himself?

MOD QUESTION: @DuranDuran PE Is the doctor allowed to save themselves?
EDIT: No they cannot.

Current reads
Maf+++ 
Maf++ @djl PE
Maf+ 
Maf 
Neutral 
Town @morphe83 PE
Town+ @RBHeadge PE
Town++ 
Town+++


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

DuranDuran PE said:


> @SaltySteve PE was lynched by the town. He was a regular townie.
> 
> An attempt was made on @RBHeadge PE in the night. He was saved by the doctor!


Nice save doc!!! Sorry you got deaded Salty!


----------



## DLD PE

structurenole15 said:


> Maf going after @RBHeadge PE on day 2 means one of two things:
> 
> 1) They're trying to rid the veterans first, Rb is a regular townie
> 2) RB is the cop or doctor. If cop, makes sense why he was saved. If doctor, saved himself?
> 
> MOD QUESTION: @DuranDuran PE Is the doctor allowed to save themselves? *No*
> 
> Current reads
> Maf+++
> Maf++ @djl PE
> Maf+
> Maf
> Neutral
> Town @morphe83 PE (doctor?)
> Town+ @RBHeadge PE (cop? doctor?)
> Town++
> Town+++


@structurenole15 no, the doctor cannot save themselves.


----------



## djl PE

structurenole15 said:


> Maf++ @djl PE



I'm townie


----------



## morphe83 PE

structurenole15 said:


> Maf going after @RBHeadge PE on day 2 means one of two things:
> 
> 1) They're trying to rid the veterans first, Rb is a regular townie
> 2) RB is the cop or doctor. If cop, makes sense why he was saved. If doctor, saved himself?
> 
> MOD QUESTION: @DuranDuran PE Is the doctor allowed to save themselves?
> 
> Current reads
> Maf+++
> Maf++ @djl PE
> Maf+
> Maf
> Neutral
> Town @morphe83 PE (doctor?)
> Town+ @RBHeadge PE (cop? doctor?)
> Town++
> Town+++


Should I expect @RBHeadge PE to thank me "properly"


----------



## RBHeadge PE

tj_PE said:


> not sure if inapprop or not lolllll


fair enough.
A vet doc will know to reach out to me via PM immediately.
A new player doc may not realize that reaching out to me is the play, because I am now a trusted nexus that connects the doc with the townie thread.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Usually the rule is the mafia can't vote for one of their own, but may vary by mod. Can you confirm @DuranDuran PE ?

Regardless, this should put @RBHeadge PE into the confirmed townie categories. (The mafia is HIGHLY unlikely to kill one of their own and have no visibility into who the doc would be protecting.)

I hope the cop and doc reach out to RB because (1) apparently he will "thank" you. But (2) this can get the cop and doc in touch with each other which is the best winning strategy for the town.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Um WTF @structurenole15 , why would you post cop/doctor reads in the thread where the mafia can see. We need them to stay hidden.


----------



## NikR_PE

structurenole15 said:


> Town @morphe83 PE


Why do you say so? Did i miss something in the thread?


----------



## DLD PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> Usually the rule is the mafia can't vote for one of their own, but may vary by mod. *Can you confirm @DuranDuran PE *?
> 
> Regardless, this should put @RBHeadge PE into the confirmed townie categories. (The mafia is HIGHLY unlikely to kill one of their own and have no visibility into who the doc would be protecting.)
> 
> I hope the cop and doc reach out to RB because (1) apparently he will "thank" you. But (2) this can get the cop and doc in touch with each other which is the best winning strategy for the town.


The mafia are allowed night kill one of their own, if they so choose. It must be a majority vote.


----------



## djl PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> why would you post cop/doctor reads in the thread


he's maf maybe


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Yes, I am a townie.


----------



## User1

RBHeadge PE said:


> fair enough.
> A vet doc will know to reach out to me via PM immediately.
> A new player doc may not realize that reaching out to me is the play, because I am now a trusted nexus that connects the doc with the townie thread.


i just meant sliding into messages inappropriate. not inappropriate gameplay!!


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

tj_PE said:


> not sure if inapprop or not lolllll





RBHeadge PE said:


> fair enough.
> A vet doc will know to reach out to me via PM immediately.
> A new player doc may not realize that reaching out to me is the play, because I am now a trusted nexus that connects the doc with the townie thread.


I assumed @tj_PE was making a dirty joke and not a comment about the gameplay.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

tj_PE said:


> i just meant sliding into messages inappropriate. not inappropriate gameplay!!


that


----------



## RBHeadge PE

tj_PE said:


> i just meant sliding into messages inappropriate. not inappropriate gameplay!!


Ohhh! It was not my intention for the message to come off that way. Sorry.


----------



## steel

jean15paul_PE said:


> Um WTF @structurenole15 , why would you post cop/doctor reads in the thread where the mafia can see. We need them to stay hidden.


If they wanna take my reads as gospel, that's their own mistake lmao


----------



## steel

NikR_PE said:


> Why do you say so? Did i miss something in the thread?


Talked specifically about saving @djl PE. So either they're both mafia or both townie. So I guess my read is a little off on one of them.


----------



## steel

TRIIPLE


----------



## djl PE

@DuranDuran PE i vote for @structurenole15


----------



## steel

djl PE said:


> @DuranDuran PE i vote for @structurenole15


Only cause you're afraid I'm right about you.

@DuranDuran PE I vote for @djl PE for being dirty mafia scum!


----------



## DLD PE




----------



## djl PE

structurenole15 said:


> Only cause you're afraid I'm right about you.


nope. because i'm town and you're out to get me. which makes me think you're maf


----------



## steel

djl PE said:


> nope. because i'm town and you're out to get me. which makes me think you're maf


I'm maf? Laughable.

You're the one that probably convinced your maf cronies to kill @Dothracki PE after they voted for you on day 1!


----------



## DLD PE




----------



## Spitfire6532

jean15paul_PE said:


> I hope the cop and doc reach out to RB because (1) apparently he will "thank" you. But (2) this can get the cop and doc in touch with each other which is the best winning strategy for the town.


As a noobie, I need a rules clarification. 
Is it allowed for the cop or doctor to pm RB?


----------



## MeowMeow PE

Spitfire6532 said:


> As a noobie, I need a rules clarification.
> Is it allowed for the cop or doctor to pm RB?


yep!!


----------



## DLD PE

Spitfire6532 said:


> As a noobie, I need a rules clarification.
> Is it allowed for the cop or doctor to pm RB?


Yes


----------



## JayKay PE




----------



## Dothracki PE




----------



## djl PE

structurenole15 said:


> I'm maf?


maybe


structurenole15 said:


> You're the one that probably convinced your maf cronies to kill @Dothracki PE after they voted for you on day 1!


nope


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Spitfire6532 said:


> As a noobie, I need a rules clarification.
> Is it allowed for the cop or doctor to pm RB?


See game rules in the opening post for the round:








EB Mafia


Mafia – Murder On The Polar Express Welcome to another DLD-modded round of Mafia with 20 players. There are town members and mafia. Townies must try to find and eliminate the mafia with extreme prejudice before they are eliminated. The game ends when either all of the Mafia is eliminated (town...




engineerboards.com





Rule five is *bolded* and allows PMs.


----------



## Spitfire6532

DuranDuran PE said:


> A couple of rules:
> 
> 1) You may use this thread to vote and post about the game
> 2) Anyone who is an active participant in the game can use this thread to speculate, discuss, accuse, or otherwise participate in the game; just please make sure to follow regular EB forum guidelines.
> 3) Your vote only counts if you are playing and not yet eliminated.
> 4) If there is a tie for most votes, I will either ask for 10 rounds of RPS or use a randomizer in a best of 10 round.
> *5) EB PMing is allowed this round.*
> 6) All votes via PM will not count unless they are specifically for Mafia actions.
> 7) Votes submitted after the deadline will count towards the following day.
> 8) You are not allowed to reveal your role, privately or publicly, after you have been eliminated. You may not post screengrabs of private messages in this thread.
> 9) Please keep all trash talk in the thread and don’t take things too seriously!
> 10) New players get a free pass on the _first day_. No lynches/no night kill. New players this around are:


So I guess my confusion is, rule 5 says pming is allowed. Rule 8 says you can't reveal your role. How does that work?


----------



## beccabun PE

Spitfire6532 said:


> So I guess my confusion is, rule 5 says pming is allowed. Rule 8 says you can't reveal your role. How does that work?


You can't reveal your role after you've been eliminated, if you're still alive you can say your role in PMs or the thread


----------



## Spitfire6532

Huh, isn't role automatically revealed once you are eliminated? Seems like a useless rule?


----------



## User1

Spitfire6532 said:


> Huh, isn't role automatically revealed once you are eliminated? Seems like a useless rule?


your role wouldnt be told as the doc or cop just townie i believe


----------



## beccabun PE

Spitfire6532 said:


> Huh, isn't role automatically revealed once you are eliminated? Seems like a useless rule?


Nope, the role is only revealed after a vote. When the mafia night kills someone, the role remains a secret. Look at Durans spreadsheet and you'll see that doth's role is "? Townie"


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Spitfire6532 said:


> Huh, isn't role automatically revealed once you are eliminated? Seems like a useless rule?


Roles are revealed during a lynch. Roles are not revealed during a nightkill.


----------



## DLD PE

Spitfire6532 said:


> Huh, isn't role automatically revealed once you are eliminated? Seems like a useless rule?


Edit: Already explained by above two posts.


----------



## NikR_PE

I don't know why they decided to break a tie but it's sus.

@DuranDuran PE i vote for @morphe83 PE


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

I think most of the questions have been answered to be clear. You can PM anyone and anytime for any reason. So feel free to participates in side conversations, privately pick peoples brains, tell lies  , etc. (We have played some rounds where no PM-ing was allow and it's an interesting change to the dynamic.)

_After you're dead_ you're not allowed to reveal your role.

There's some grey area about what you can reveal after you're dead. The rules specifically say that you can Well it looks like they were changed at some point. (Vets rarely read the whole rule post because it rarely changes.) Rule 2 used to apply to everyone dead or alive. So dead players could still participate, speculate, post their reads, etc. @DuranDuran PE can you clarify? But there's some grey area between speculating and revealing your role. I would generally still post my opinions. But if I *knew* something as fact, I treat it like that info died with me. Some people don't post anything after they are dead.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

djl PE said:


> he's maf maybe


So here's my thoughts....

If @structurenole15 is a townie, there's no benefit and a BIG downside to publicly speculating about who the cop and doctor are. The town needs them to stay hidden and only reveal themselves to confirmed townies. So that post didn't make sense.
If @structurenole15 is mafia, there's still no benefit to publicly speculating about the cop and doctor. I'd expect that convo to be held in the mafia chat. There's less downside, but still some as it make you look suspicious.
Therefore either way it was a bad play, that I have to attribute to a newbie mistake. As such, it doesn't affect my read of him in either direction.

You, on the other hand @djl PE ; You jumped on that maybe he's mafia pretty quickly. It definitely benefits the mafia to point fingers when the opportunity arises. I don't have any strong reads of anyone, but I'm going to go with my gut for the moment.....


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

@DuranDuran PE I vote for @djl PE


----------



## Spitfire6532

jean15paul_PE said:


> So here's my thoughts....
> 
> If @structurenole15 is a townie, there's no benefit and a BIG downside to publicly speculating about who the cop and doctor are. The town needs them to stay hidden and only reveal themselves to confirmed townies. So that post didn't make sense.
> If @structurenole15 is mafia, there's still no benefit to publicly speculating about the cop and doctor. I'd expect that convo to be held in the mafia chat. There's less downside, but still some as it make you look suspicious.
> Therefore either way it was a bad play, that I have to attribute to a newbie mistake. As such, it doesn't affect my read of him in either direction.
> 
> You, on the other hand @djl PE ; You jumped on that maybe he's mafia pretty quickly. It definitely benefits the mafia to point fingers when the opportunity arises. I don't have any strong reads of anyone, but I'm going to go with my gut for the moment.....


Hypothetically, if @jean15paul_PE were mafia, they would know that @structurenole15 was also mafia. It would be very logical for jean to then explain away a potential strategic mistake made by nole. If we determine that nole is mafia, I think there's a high likelihood jean is as well. I like the potential to bag two mafiosos.

For this reason, @DuranDuran PE I vote for @structurenole15


----------



## steel

Spitfire6532 said:


> Hypothetically, if @jean15paul_PE were mafia, they would know that @structurenole15 was also mafia. It would be very logical for jean to then explain away a potential strategic mistake made by nole. If we determine that nole is mafia, I think there's a high likelihood jean is as well. I like the potential to bag two mafiosos.
> 
> For this reason, @DuranDuran PE I vote for @structurenole15


I can't speak for @jean15paul_PE (I don't have a read on him at the moment), but I know that I'm not mafia. 

At least, if I am, then someone left me out of the mafia thread at the start of the game lmao


----------



## djl PE

@jean15paul_PE I get it, but the reason I think he's maf is because I'm town and he's all over me. If he's maf, he obviously know I'm town and will use what he can to out townies. It's the best indication I have right now as to who is mafia, since I'm not getting anything else very strongly right now. 
That being said, your I can't disprove your logic or combat your quasi-accusation with anything other than this- I am a vanilla townie. Do with that what you will.


----------



## steel

New reads:

Maf+++ 
Maf++ djl (voted for by Doth, then Doth got nightkilled)
Maf+ 
Maf Morph (Broke a tie away from djl to keep djl from being lynched)
Neutral 
Town 
Town+ RB
Town++ 
Town+++ 

Also @djl PE you're the one that tried messaging me getting mad for accusing you. (No, I'm not sharing that message because that's a rule)


----------



## Spitfire6532

structurenole15 said:


> New reads:
> 
> Maf+++
> Maf++ djl (voted for by Doth, then Doth got nightkilled)
> Maf+
> Maf Morph (Broke a tie away from djl to keep djl from being lynched)
> Neutral
> Town
> Town+ RB
> Town++
> Town+++
> 
> Also @djl PE you're the one that tried messaging me getting mad for accusing you. (No, I'm not sharing that message because that's a rule)


Interesting theory about djl and morph, there could be something there. Love the message accusation, it's getting spicy in here

Only question I have, isnt RB atleast Town++, maybe even Town+++? Why would mafia kill one of their own in the first place? Maf couldn't have known the doctor was going to save him. Doesn't get much townier than that.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

I'll post more detailed thoughts later, But @djl PE is currently in my lean townie category.

I've got way too much RL work to get done today before I call it a year.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

I can't disagree with your hypothesis @djl PE , except to say that I'm a townie.... Edit... Oh wait that was @Spitfire6532. Regardless

The other thing I'll add is that @structurenole15 has shown the tendency to come in hot over the past round or two. So he's acting like I'd expect him to act. That doesn't mean he's not mafia. It just means that he isn't increasing my suspicion of him.

At this point my biggest concern is that all 3 of us are townies, and we're providing cover for the mafia to fly under the radar.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Can we get a vote/spreadsheet update when you have a chance @DuranDuran PE ?
I haven't started paying attention to voting activity yet because the first days tend to be random, but I'd like to take a look.


----------



## DLD PE




----------



## DLD PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> I think most of the questions have been answered to be clear. You can PM anyone and anytime for any reason. So feel free to participates in side conversations, privately pick peoples brains, tell lies  , etc. (We have played some rounds where no PM-ing was allow and it's an interesting change to the dynamic.)
> 
> _After you're dead_ you're not allowed to reveal your role.
> 
> There's some grey area about what you can reveal after you're dead. The rules specifically say that you can Well it looks like they were changed at some point. (Vets rarely read the whole rule post because it rarely changes.) Rule 2 used to apply to everyone dead or alive. So dead players could still participate, speculate, post their reads, etc. @DuranDuran PE can you clarify? But there's some grey area between speculating and revealing your role. I would generally still post my opinions. But if I *knew* something as fact, I treat it like that info died with me. Some people don't post anything after they are dead.




@jean15paul_PE it's been my understanding in recent mafia rounds that after you're dead, you may not publicly or privately reveal your role. If you're dead, you may speculate/post reads regarding other players' roles if you wish, as long as you don't state your role. For example, if you were nightkilled and you tell someone (private or public) you were the doctor. That would be a clear breach of the rules. Some players will go as far to strictly post "ghost" icons after they die, to keep in spirit of the game. Our rules aren't as strict. I think the point of allowing speculation after you're dead is to keep interested among the eliminated players and keep it interesting and social for everyone, since this is more of a social game of Mafia, instead of some strict tourney rules format.


----------



## djl PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> At this point my biggest concern is that all 3 of us are townies, and we're providing cover for the mafia to fly under the radar


I think this is very likely. Like I said, I only have 1 (one) reason to vote the way I did- because I am a townie and @structurenole15 is all over me. And sometimes people who vote for townies are mafia. 

My PM to struc was not "getting mad," I was making a joke to hopefully sway his opinion but he has his heels dug in. Which is fine. 

I don't know if I have accused him of being maf, but if I have, the words were stronger than my actual feeling, which at this point is a slight lean for the reasoning I listed above. 



I would not be the least bit surprised if the maf PM is giggling because we are doing their dirty work but I don't have anything else to go off of.


----------



## steel

Spitfire6532 said:


> Interesting theory about djl and morph, there could be something there. Love the message accusation, it's getting spicy in here
> 
> Only question I have, isnt RB atleast Town++, maybe even Town+++? Why would mafia kill one of their own in the first place? Maf couldn't have known the doctor was going to save him. Doesn't get much townier than that.


The amount of +'s mean jack shit.

But if it makes you feel better:

Definitely Maf:
Probably Maf: djl (voted for by Doth, then Doth got nightkilled)
Maybe Maf: Morph (Broke a tie away from djl to keep djl from being lynched)
Neutral
Maybe Town:
Probably Town: RB
Definitely Town:


----------



## morphe83 PE

NikR_PE said:


> I don't know why they decided to break a tie but it's sus.
> 
> @DuranDuran PE i vote for @morphe83 PE


@DuranDuran PE I vote for @NikR_PE and hope all town stray cats will join me and vote the same.


----------



## beccabun PE

Spitfire6532 said:


> it's getting spicy in here


----------



## beccabun PE

to contribute to the spiciness, @DuranDuran PE I vote for @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## morphe83 PE

structurenole15 said:


> New reads:
> 
> Maf+++
> Maf++ djl (voted for by Doth, then Doth got nightkilled)
> Maf+
> Maf Morph (Broke a tie away from djl to keep djl from being lynched)
> Neutral
> Town
> Town+ RB
> Town++
> Town+++


I am not a maf! I broke that tie because djl wrote congrats when I posted that I passed the PE exam  you guys are giving me too much credits, I still have no clue how to play this game I am just throwing things randomly here! I just hope I didn't save a maf, you are making me doubt now?!

@djl PE look me in the eye and say you are a townie.


----------



## DLD PE




----------



## User1

for only the reason that this person has voted to kill the two townies that have been lynched, @DuranDuran PE I am voting for @morphe83 PE . playing newb card pretty hard maybe? :iono:


----------



## djl PE

morphe83 PE said:


> I am not a maf! I broke that tie because djl wrote congrats when I posted that I passed the PE exam  you guys are giving me too much credits, I still have no clue how to play this game I am just throwing things randomly here! I just hope I didn't save a maf, you are making me doubt now?!
> 
> @djl PE look me in the eye and say you are a townie.


I, DJL PE, am a vanilla towndog.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

townie++++ rbh
town+++
town++ spitfire
town+ djl

neutral meow, jean, tj, blue, txjen, nikr, becca, liz, eyehate, flange
idfk nole

mafia+ 
mafia++ cheb, square
mafia+++ morphe
mafia++++


----------



## DLD PE

morphe83 PE said:


> I am not a maf! I broke that tie because djl wrote congrats when I posted that I passed the PE exam  you guys are giving me too much credits, I still have no clue how to play this game I am just throwing things randomly here! I just hope I didn't save a maf, you are making me doubt now?!
> 
> @djl PE look me in the eye and say you are a townie.


Congrats on passing the PE exam! (for future reference next time I'm a player)


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

IDFK is the new "extra neutral"


----------



## djl PE

tj_PE said:


> for only the reason that this person has voted to kill the two townies that have been lynched, @DuranDuran PE I am voting for @morphe83 PE . playing newb card pretty hard maybe? :iono:


you know, that actually fits. I'm with you. @DuranDuran PE I change my vote to @morphe83 PE


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

DuranDuran PE said:


> Congrats on passing the PE exam! (for future reference next time I'm a player)


Congratulations, (insert name here)! I've been rooting for you all along and am so glad you made it! You'll make (insert state of residence) proud.


----------



## djl PE

morphe83 PE said:


> djl wrote congrats when I posted that I passed the PE exam


In all honesty, I don't remember doing this. But credit accepted, thank you.


----------



## morphe83 PE

@DuranDuran PE I change my vote for @djl PE for being ungrateful


----------



## RBHeadge PE

EyehatethePEexam PE said:


> IDFK is the new "extra neutral"


Aggressively neutral


----------



## DLD PE




----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

EyehatethePEexam PE said:


> Congratulations, (insert name here)! I've been rooting for you all along and am so glad you made it! You'll make (insert state of residence) proud.


This reminds me of Portal. Was that reference on purpose?


----------



## User1

djl PE said:


> you know, that actually fits. I'm with you. @DuranDuran PE I change my vote to @morphe83 PE


oh no. when this happens it doesn't go well loll *initiate panic guilt*


----------



## Spitfire6532

jean15paul_PE said:


> This reminds me of Portal. Was that reference on purpose?


Aperture Science.
We do what we must
Because we can.


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> This reminds me of Portal. Was that reference on purpose?


Portal? I don't know that one. I was loosely basing on Barney's form letter for his one-night stands in How I Met Your Mother.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

EyehatethePEexam PE said:


> Portal? I don't know that one. I was loosely basing on Barney's form letter for his one-night stands in How I Met Your Mother.


----------



## txjennah PE

@DuranDuran PE I vote for @beccabun PE for the random vote against square, unless they know something we don't?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

beccabun PE said:


> to contribute to the spiciness, @DuranDuran PE I vote for @squaretaper LIT AF PE


Mamma mia! That's a spicy meatball!


----------



## JayKay PE

*jaykay entering the thread after not paying attention or being tagged*


----------



## SaltySteve PE

@DuranDuran PE I vote for @morphe83 PE just to test my Cassandra trigger event hypothesis


----------



## morphe83 PE

Can a ghost vote? It is a serious question, I am not playing newbie card as some accuse me of but genuinely want to know, to not break a tie next time and ghost comes back to haunt me.


----------



## User1

no ghosts cannot vote
they don't exist
they can still speculate tho iirc


----------



## morphe83 PE

tj_PE said:


> no ghosts cannot vote
> they don't exist
> they can still speculate tho iirc


ok thanks meanie who voted for me


----------



## DLD PE

*Day 3:*

@JayKay PE went to the dining car for some Irish coffee. She was enjoying her treat when suddenly the train jerked to a halt. A fight had broken out and someone pulled the emergency brake. "What's going on?", "Oh you know, kids!" said the conductor. "They've started accusing each other of being Robbin' Hoods. We're going to let them settle it outside via extreme snowball fight!"


----------



## DLD PE

SaltySteve PE said:


> @DuranDuran PE I vote for @morphe83 PE just to test my Cassandra trigger event hypothesis


----------



## RBHeadge PE

what's the current tally?


----------



## Dothracki PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> This reminds me of Portal. Was that reference on purpose?


THE CAKE IS A LIE


----------



## User1

now i want cake


----------



## User1

instead i gotta get changed so i can go get swole.
@JayKay PE do your yoga today


----------



## SaltySteve PE

morphe83 PE said:


> Can a ghost vote? It is a serious question, I am not playing newbie card as some accuse me of but genuinely want to know, to not break a tie next time and ghost comes back to haunt me.


We can't vote. I added all the ghosts so Duran knew it was a ghost vote and wouldn't count on the final tally.


----------



## DLD PE




----------



## djl PE

morphe83 PE said:


> @djl PE for being ungrateful





djl PE said:


> thank you.


?? seems like gratitude to me


----------



## morphe83 PE

SaltySteve PE said:


> We can't vote. I added all the ghosts so Duran knew it was a ghost vote and wouldn't count on the final tally.


Sorry for yesterday, I had a feeling you are a mafia since you were too silent. Did Duran reveal if you were a townie or a maf (forgot), so again one more question, when someone is voted out, is it revealed if maf or townie? or we wait until the end of the game?


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

Ima go with TX here and vote for @beccabun PE if you please @DuranDuran PE


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

DuranDuran PE said:


> View attachment 26338


So that's
3x @djl PE (nole, jean, morphe)
3x @morphe83 PE (Nik, TJ, DJL)
1x @structurenole15 (spitfire)
1x @squaretaper LIT AF PE (Becca)
2x @beccabun PE (TxJ, BlueBlue)

Can someone confirm I got that right?


----------



## blybrook PE

The bear says all mafia need to be put into the boiler to make the train move.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

morphe83 PE said:


> one more question, when someone is voted out, is it revealed if maf or townie? or we wait until the end of the game?


If a person is voted out by the town during the day, their role is revealed.
If a person is nightkilled by the mafia, their role remains secret.

They way I like to think about it is:
Day lynching are done publicly. I envision a mob in the town square.
Nightkills are done secretly. I imagine the mafia sneaking into a bedroom while everyone is asleep.


----------



## morphe83 PE

so @SaltySteve PE were you a townie or mafia?


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

morphe83 PE said:


> so @SaltySteve PE were you a townie or mafia?


It says regular townie on Duran's spreadsheet. Pretty sure Duran said that a the time of the kill also. But it's easy to miss if you didn't know to look for it.


----------



## DLD PE




----------



## SaltySteve PE

morphe83 PE said:


> Sorry for yesterday, I had a feeling you are a mafia since you were too silent. Did Duran reveal if you were a townie or a maf (forgot), so again one more question, when someone is voted out, is it revealed if maf or townie? or we wait until the end of the game?


Roles of people lynched by the town are revealed. Roles of people murdered by the mafia are not revealed. That makes it a little harder on the mafia since they wont know if they killed a Cop or Doctor.


----------



## morphe83 PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> It says regular townie on Duran's spreadsheet. Pretty sure Duran said that a the time of the kill also. But it's easy to miss if you didn't know to look for it.


Thank you, now I see it! I missed it, it is too much data for me at once this game


----------



## SaltySteve PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> If a person is voted out by the town during the day, their role is revealed.
> If a person is nightkilled by the mafia, their role remains secret.
> 
> They way I like to think about it is:
> Day lynching are done publicly. I envision a mob in the town square.
> Nightkills are done secretly. I imagine the mafia sneaking into a bedroom while everyone is asleep.


Better than my explanation.


----------



## morphe83 PE

SaltySteve PE said:


> Better than my explanation.


yours is good too


----------



## MeowMeow PE

Ughhhhhh I hate to do this..... because morphe, I love you.....BUT I find it really sus that you changed your vote last minute, and because of tj's reason. Plus, I can't ignore RB's read. Also, I know you are super clever, and I think you are playing dumb right now. If you are not mafia, I am very sorry. 
@DuranDuran PE I vote @morphe83 PE


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

It pains me to break the tie, but @DuranDuran PE I vote for @morphe83 PE


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

MeowMeow said:


> Ughhhhhh I hate to do this..... because morphe, I love you.....BUT I find it really sus that you changed your vote last minute, and because of tj's reason. Plus, I can't ignore RB's read. Also, I know you are super clever, and I think you are playing dumb right now. If you are not mafia, I am very sorry.
> @DuranDuran PE I vote @morphe83 PE


Well...you ruined my tiebreaker announcement and you plotted to set me up last round. I'm not voting for you, but you're on my list...


----------



## MeowMeow PE

EyehatethePEexam PE said:


> Well...you ruined my tiebreaker announcement and you plotted to set me up last round. I'm not voting for you, but you're on my list...


I'm truly sorry for unwittingly ruining your tiebreaker announcement. I'm also sorry for plotting to set you up, but it WAS a fun idea. I hope you forgive me someday.


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

MeowMeow said:


> I'm truly sorry for unwittingly ruining your tiebreaker announcement. I'm also sorry for plotting to set you up, but it WAS a fun idea. I hope you forgive me someday.


It takes cookies and Cassandra to win my forgiveness.


----------



## morphe83 PE

MeowMeow said:


> Ughhhhhh I hate to do this..... because morphe, I love you.....BUT I find it really sus that you changed your vote last minute, and because of tj's reason. Plus, I can't ignore RB's read. Also, I know you are super clever, and I think you are playing dumb right now. If you are not mafia, I am very sorry.
> @DuranDuran PE I vote @morphe83 PE


All our Spam time together you just throw it just like that in a single post and the worst you know deep down in your heart I am innocent  



ALL


----------



## MeowMeow PE

EyehatethePEexam PE said:


> It takes cookies and Cassandra to win my forgiveness.


Don't know how to get Cassandra going...but PM me your address and I'll mail you cookies. 
@morphe83 PE I'll mail you cookies too if it helps you forgive me.


----------



## steel




----------



## morphe83 PE

structurenole15 said:


> View attachment 26342


----------



## JayKay PE

tj_PE said:


> instead i gotta get changed so i can go get swole.
> @JayKay PE do your yoga today


I am working night shift. Trying to get as much done as possible before I pull a @RBHeadge PE and scoot for the rest of the year


----------



## JayKay PE

morphe83 PE said:


> Can a ghost vote? It is a serious question, I am not playing newbie card as some accuse me of but genuinely want to know, to not break a tie next time and ghost comes back to haunt me.


A ghost can vote, but they will be shunned by polite society for trying to confuse the mod.


----------



## JayKay PE

Tripppple post


----------



## Dothracki PE

@DuranDuran PE I vote for @morphe83 PE because I want to be shunned


----------



## RBHeadge PE

@DuranDuran PE I vote for @morphe83 PE


----------



## NikR_PE

MeowMeow said:


> Don't know how to get Cassandra going...but PM me your address and I'll mail you cookies.
> @morphe83 PE I'll mail you cookies too if it helps you forgive me.


Can i get cookies too


----------



## User1

Stressssssss


----------



## morphe83 PE




----------



## DLD PE




----------



## JayKay PE

@DuranDuran PE i vote for @DuranDuran PE for letting all these people get killed


----------



## DLD PE

THE CASSANDRA HAS BEEN...



Spoiler



inactive and continues to be.


----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ

@DuranDuran PE I vote for @morphe83 PE


----------



## MeowMeow PE

NikR_PE said:


> Can i get cookies too


Why yes, yes you can!!


----------



## morphe83 PE

Look at them all coming after me


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

@DuranDuran PE i vote @djl PE


----------



## DLD PE

51 mins!


----------



## User1

whats da vote count


----------



## morphe83 PE

tj_PE said:


> whats da vote count


21 votes out of 20 are for me


----------



## DLD PE

I don't know the total vote count


----------



## DLD PE

15 mins!


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

....
My gut is no longer feeling this... Also considering the reads people posted.

@DuranDuran PE I retract my vote for @djl PE


----------



## DLD PE

Time!

Vote count please.


----------



## DLD PE

I think @morphe83 PE has the most votes. Someone please correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## steel

See attached


----------



## User1

Pls be maf


----------



## steel

If morphe is mafia, so is djl


----------



## morphe83 PE




----------



## DLD PE

Write up will be in the morning, but until then:

@morphe83 PE was lynched by the town. She was mafia!


----------



## User1

Yaaaaaaaaaaayayayayayayayaya


----------



## morphe83 PE




----------



## User1

structurenole15 said:


> If morphe is mafia, so is djl


I need more info on this. In the am. Bc life.


----------



## morphe83 PE

I just feel sorry for @jean15paul_PE & @SaltySteve PE wasting their time answering my fake dumb questions


----------



## NikR_PE

MeowMeow said:


> Why yes, yes you can!!


Now i am scared to take cookies from you. They say never take anything from the mob.


----------



## steel

tj_PE said:


> I need more info on this. In the am. Bc life.


Easy, in the am, just go back and reread morphe’s posts and the fact that they defended djl. Only reason to break a tie to save djl from being lynched was if they were both maf.


----------



## steel

morphe83 PE said:


> @DuranDuran PE I vote for @SaltySteve PE.
> I am saving @djl PE remember that if I need a kidney transplant one day!


Just gonna leave this here.


----------



## steel

TRIIIPLE


----------



## djl PE

Glad @morphe83 PE was mafia!! I will reiterate that I am townie. Morphe’s alignment actually has nothing to with mine!!  weird


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

structurenole15 said:


> Easy, in the am, just go back and reread morphe’s posts and the fact that they defended djl. Only reason to break a tie to save djl from being lynched was if they were both maf.


Huh... That would be a pretty big mistake on @morphe83 PE part. But they are new, so definitely a possibility.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

morphe83 PE said:


> I just feel sorry for @jean15paul_PE & @SaltySteve PE wasting their time answering my fake dumb questions


Haha. It's fine. Playing dumb can be very effective.
Maybe my answer can help another new person.


----------



## steel

jean15paul_PE said:


> Huh... That would be a pretty big mistake on @morphe83 PE part. But they are new, so definitely a possibility.


Another possibility. Mafia has thus far shown a tendency to target the veterans first (by trying to take out RB). 
you, TJ, and doth all voted for djl on day 1. And doth ended up being the target that night!


----------



## User1

Curious who was attempted death upon last night


----------



## User1

structurenole15 said:


> Another possibility. Mafia has thus far shown a tendency to target the veterans first (by trying to take out RB).
> you, TJ, and doth all voted for djl on day 1. And doth ended up being the target that night!


Out of the three doth is the least vet!


----------



## morphe83 PE

tj_PE said:


> Curious who was attempted death upon last night


----------



## morphe83 PE

structurenole15 said:


> Easy, in the am, just go back and reread morphe’s posts and the fact that they defended djl. Only reason to break a tie to save djl from being lynched was if they were both maf.


I hope you enjoyed reading all my literature, a lot of wisdom in there


----------



## User1

morphe83 PE said:


> I hope you enjoyed reading all my literature, a lot of wisdom in there
> View attachment 26356


i like you.


----------



## Dothracki PE

tj_PE said:


> Out of the three doth is the least vet!


But valuable enough to the town to be targeted day 1. Probably only because I got lucky last round and carried the town to a win.


----------



## User1

Dothracki PE said:


> But valuable enough to the town to be targeted day 1. Probably only because I got lucky last round and carried the town to a win.


I did not intend to discount your value! I just like to be contrary sometimes  
ps, u sure you're not maf???


----------



## Dothracki PE

tj_PE said:


> I did not intend to discount your value! I just like to be contrary sometimes
> ps, u sure you're not maf???


----------



## steel

Hey @morphe83 PE since you were mafia, can you tell us who got nightkilled? lol


----------



## DLD PE

DuranDuran PE said:


> *Day 3:*
> 
> @JayKay PE went to the dining car for some Irish coffee. She was enjoying her treat when suddenly the train jerked to a halt. A fight had broken out and someone pulled the emergency brake. "What's going on?", "Oh you know, kids!" said the conductor. "They've started accusing each other of being Robbin' Hoods. We're going to let them settle it outside via extreme snowball fight!"



*Day 3/Night 3:*




The snowball fight continued into the night (wow that rhymes and I wasn't even trying...*pats self on the back...sorry I digress) and there were plenty of words and bruises going around. The fight escalated when participants started using icicles instead of snowballs. Hours later, @JayKay PE and the conductor started to revive a few unconscious souls off the snow bank. @tj_PE however, could not be revived, and when the doctor opened her coat, an icicle was protruding out of her heart. "That's cold as ice, to kill someone like that", remarked @Spitfire6532 . "Allright, no one gets back on the train until they are searched!", said the conductor. The passengers were inspected one by one, but the detective found nothing of interest. That is, until @morphe83 PE was discovered with a red pointed cap tucked away in her coat pocket. "SHE'S A ROBBIN' HOOD!"

"DRAG HER!", cried @structurenole15 , and the rest of the passengers agreed. Using the snapped cable from the coal tower, @MeowMeow and @FlangeheadPEAZ tied @morphe83 PE 's feet together at one end and the back of the observation car at the other end. The train pulled away slowly, and the passengers watched from the observation car to see if she would confess or give up the other Robbin' Hoods. "ONE name!", said the detective, "and we'll slow the train down. TWO names, and we'll stop and let you go." No dice, as @morphe83 PE was quite the defiant one. The train sped faster, and faster until @morphe83 PE 's screams died away.

@morphe83 PE was lynched by the town. She was mafia.

@tj_PE was nightkilled by the mafia.

Remaining players are: @MeowMeow , @RBHeadge PE , @djl PE , @structurenole15 , @EyehatethePEexam PE , @beccabun PE , @jean15paul_PE , @txjennah PE , @BlueBlueprintPE , @ChebyshevII PE , @NikR_PE , @squaretaper LIT AF PE , @Liz06 , @Spitfire6532 , @FlangeheadPEAZ


----------



## DLD PE




----------



## steel

DuranDuran PE said:


> *Day 3/Night 3:*
> 
> @tj_PE was nightkilled by the mafia.


So, mafia went after the one that cast the tying vote for @morphe83 PE.


----------



## User1

ded


----------



## JayKay PE

DuranDuran PE said:


> discovered with a red hoodie tucked away in her coat pocket


HOW BIG ARE THEIR JACKET POCKETS?!?!?!?!!?!?!


----------



## steel

Anyway, this morning's reads:

Maf (def): 
Maf (prob): @djl PE (again, defended by known mafia member, and someone that voted for him was the first mafia victim)
Maf (may): @squaretaper LIT AF PE (suspiciously quiet, even after @beccabun PE's random vote yesterday)
Neutral: 
Town (may): @jean15paul_PE, @MeowMeow (probably should be more neutral, but ehhhh, I have nothing to go on really)
Town (prob): 
Town (def): @RBHeadge PE (practically confirmed)


----------



## steel

JayKay PE said:


> HOW BIG ARE THEIR JACKET POCKETS?!?!?!?!!?!?!


Big enough to hide an icicle


----------



## steel

TRIIIPLE


----------



## DLD PE

JayKay PE said:


> HOW BIG ARE THEIR JACKET POCKETS?!?!?!?!!?!?!


Thanks for pointing that out. I meant to say something like, "red hood" or "red pointed cap". Fixed


----------



## Dothracki PE

JayKay PE said:


> HOW BIG ARE THEIR JACKET POCKETS?!?!?!?!!?!?!


Must be this kangaroo pouch jacket...





__





Men's Top Out Ripstop Anorak | Eddie Bauer


Shop Men's Top Out Ripstop Anorak at Eddie Bauer.




www.eddiebauer.com


----------



## morphe83 PE

structurenole15 said:


> Hey @morphe83 PE since you were mafia, can you tell us who got nightkilled? lol


My PR in Hell advised me to not make any statement regarding this matter.


----------



## morphe83 PE

@DuranDuran PE can you pleaaaaaase make me come back tomorrow as my Evil twin?....wait...I was already evil...ok then my EvilERRRRRR twin? pleeeeeease


----------



## JayKay PE

morphe83 PE said:


> @DuranDuran PE can you pleaaaaaase make me come back tomorrow as my Evil twin?....wait...I was already evil...ok then my EvilERRRRRR twin? pleeeeeease View attachment 26361


I mean. @DuranDuran PE. They have a cat icon. They have 8 more lives.


----------



## DLD PE

JayKay PE said:


> I mean. @DuranDuran PE. They have a cat icon. They have 8 more lives.


@morphe83 PE hmmm perhaps as "Morpheus" the cat...


----------



## Lariliss

DuranDuran PE said:


> @morphe83 PE hmmm perhaps as "Morpheus" the cat...
> 
> View attachment 26362


Being 'professional atheist' for robots, signal processing and AI.
After watching 'Love, Death, Robots' I started to doubt.


----------



## txjennah PE

Things I'm curious about:

-why JP changed their vote at the last minute
-why Becca voted for Square
-Why Blue just immediately voted for Becca after I did
-Why Square is still in the game if they're a townie


----------



## beccabun PE

txjennah PE said:


> Things I'm curious about:
> 
> -why JP changed their vote at the last minute
> -why Becca voted for Square
> -Why Blue just immediately voted for Becca after I did
> -Why Square is still in the game if they're a townie


Like I said, just wanted to contribute to the spiciness


----------



## txjennah PE

beccabun PE said:


> Like I said, just wanted to contribute to the spiciness


----------



## Spitfire6532

Mafia or not...dragged behind a train sounds like a rough way to go. If I gotta go I hope its quietly in the night, instead of at the hand of the savages aboard this train.


----------



## morphe83 PE

txjennah PE said:


> Things I'm curious about:
> 
> -why JP changed their vote at the last minute
> -why Becca voted for Square
> -Why Blue just immediately voted for Becca after I did
> -Why Square is still in the game if they're a townie


I was wondering what was today' song? so day1 was "Last Christmas", day2 "Jayke's got a gun" and today is...I am going to answer all your Why's @txjennah PE "it is Human Nature" ahhhhhhahhhhh (let u imagine my angelic voice just  as Michael)...can't wait for day 4 song ? I knew it will be EB Mafia 80's edition since @DuranDuran PE is in charge that would be his REFLEX!


----------



## DLD PE

morphe83 PE said:


> I was wondering what was today' song? so day1 was "Last Christmas", day2 "Jayke's got a gun" and today is...I am going to answer all your Why's @txjennah PE "it is Human Nature" ahhhhhhahhhhh (let u imagine my angelic voice just  as Michael)...can't wait for day 4 song ? I knew it will be EB Mafia 80's edition since @DuranDuran PE is in charge that would be his REFLEX!


I see what did you there!


----------



## txjennah PE

morphe83 PE said:


> I was wondering what was today' song? so day1 was "Last Christmas", day2 "Jayke's got a gun" and today is...I am going to answer all your Why's @txjennah PE "it is Human Nature" ahhhhhhahhhhh (let u imagine my angelic voice just  as Michael)...can't wait for day 4 song ? I knew it will be EB Mafia 80's edition since @DuranDuran PE is in charge that would be his REFLEX!


Welllllllllllllllllll that song will be stuck all day in my head now, thanks


----------



## morphe83 PE

The best part of this game, is me making random non sense posts like the one just above  and imagining @structurenole15 reading them 



[/USER]


----------



## RBHeadge PE

townie++++ rbh
town+++
town++ spitfire, nole
town+ djl

neutral meow, jean, blue, txjen, nikr, becca, liz, eyehate, flange

mafia+
mafia++ 
*mafia+++ cheb, square*
mafia++++


----------



## JayKay PE

Spitfire6532 said:


> Mafia or not...dragged behind a train sounds like a rough way to go. If I gotta go I hope its quietly in the night, instead of at the hand of the savages aboard this train.


They're called children.


----------



## steel

morphe83 PE said:


> The best part of this game, is me making random non sense posts like the one just above  and imagining @structurenole15 reading them
> 
> 
> View attachment 26365
> [/USER]


You evil creature!


RBHeadge PE said:


> townie++++ rbh
> town+++
> town++ spitfire, nole
> town+ djl
> 
> neutral meow, jean, blue, txjen, nikr, becca, liz, eyehate, flange
> 
> mafia+
> mafia++
> *mafia+++ cheb, square*
> mafia++++


The fact that the mafia reads are in bold is telling.


txjennah PE said:


> Things I'm curious about:
> 
> -why JP changed their vote at the last minute
> -why Becca voted for Square
> -Why Blue just immediately voted for Becca after I did
> -Why Square is still in the game if they're a townie


Not only did JP change his vote, he retracted it without voting for someone else. He didn't have to. Djl wasn't getting lynched, but JP still chose to retract the vote.

Becca randomly voting for Square was sus too.

I usually vote early but things are getting more difficult to make sense of now. Let's see if anything further develops today.


----------



## NikR_PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> town+ djl


Why so?
My logic for initiating vote for morphe was based on the theory that they noob goofed and tried to save another maf. I am open to an explanation that can change my mind. 

But till then @DuranDuran PE i vote for @djl PE


----------



## txjennah PE

NikR_PE said:


> Why so?
> My logic for initiating vote for morphe was based on the theory that they noob goofed and tried to save another maf. I am open to an explanation that can change my mind.
> 
> But till then @DuranDuran PE i vote for @djl PE


Yeah, I was wondering that too.


----------



## steel

@DuranDuran PE I also vote for @djl PE. I can't ignore my gut feeling.


----------



## txjennah PE

I'm suspicious of djl as well, but I can't ignore the bolded names from RBH's list. Like Nole said, that can't be by accident. 

@DuranDuran PE I vote for @ChebyshevII PE


----------



## DLD PE




----------



## Spitfire6532

txjennah PE said:


> I'm suspicious of djl as well, but I can't ignore the bolded names from RBH's list. Like Nole said, that can't be by accident.
> 
> @DuranDuran PE I vote for @ChebyshevII PE


In both the interest of a tie, and following through on RB's bolded names...

@DuranDuran PE I vote for @ChebyshevII PE


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

@DuranDuran PE I vote for @ChebyshevII PE. I've seen the light and no longer like ties. Or button ups. Maybe I'm more of a coveralls kinda guy- though I've never owned a pair.


----------



## DLD PE




----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

@DuranDuran PE I will vote @djl PE for today.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Getting caught up.
My biggest take away...




....................................



(long pause for suspense)



....................................



@morphe83 PE is funny!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Why oh why does everyone suspect me all the time?

It's because I'm a robot, isn't it?


----------



## NikR_PE

Its interesting how suddenly cheb is active.

And i hate ties. 

So @DuranDuran PE i change my vote to @ChebyshevII PE


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

txjennah PE said:


> Things I'm curious about:
> 
> -why JP changed their vote at the last minute
> ....





structurenole15 said:


> ...
> Not only did JP change his vote, he retracted it without voting for someone else. He didn't have to. Djl wasn't getting lynched, but JP still chose to retract the vote.
> ...



I was beginning to feel like I was barking up the wrong tree and that @djl PE was a townie. That plus @RBHeadge PE read of him as town lean.
We don't know how many mafia there are or who there are. I didn't a few mafia do be able to make last minute votes and kill a townie. So I retracted my vote so it couldn't contribute to that.

That being said, I didn't have anyone to vote for, so I just didn't vote.


----------



## beccabun PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> Getting caught up.
> My biggest take away...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....................................
> 
> 
> 
> (long pause for suspense)
> 
> 
> 
> ....................................
> 
> 
> 
> @morphe83 PE is funny!


AGREED!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NikR_PE said:


> Its interesting how suddenly cheb is active.
> 
> And i hate ties.
> 
> So @DuranDuran PE i change my vote to @ChebyshevII PE


Of course i'm active. My feed is blowing up with notifications saying people mentioned me. So now I have to defend myself.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Of course i'm active. My feed is blowing up with notifications saying people mentioned me. So *now I have to defend myself*.


USE THE MEGA BUSTER!!!!!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

jean15paul_PE said:


> USE THE MEGA BUSTER!!!!!


OIK OIK OIK OIK


----------



## Liz06

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Why oh why does everyone suspect me all the time?
> 
> It's because I'm a robot, isn't it?


@ChebyshevII PE yes!!! that's why


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

txjennah PE said:


> Things I'm curious about:
> 
> -why JP changed their vote at the last minute
> -why Becca voted for Square
> -Why Blue just immediately voted for Becca after I did
> -Why Square is still in the game if they're a townie


I have no clue what’s going on. Lol I’m on vacation.


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

In case I can’t check back in later…. @DuranDuran PE i add my vote for @djl PE


----------



## djl PE

@DuranDuran PE I vote for @ChebyshevII PE


----------



## DLD PE




----------



## Spitfire6532

Current Vote Count:

 @ChebyshevII PE - *5* (@djl PE, @EyehatethePEexam PE, @txjennah PE, @NikR_PE, @Spitfire6532)
 @djl PE - *3 *(@structurenole15, @BlueBlueprintPE, @ChebyshevII PE)


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

Cassandra, Cassanda, Cassandra! (Betelgeuse references summon her, right?)


----------



## txjennah PE

Cassandra is taking a nap this round.


----------



## txjennah PE

Does it get triggered with pet photos?


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

txjennah PE said:


> Cassandra is taking a nap this round.


Figures... I've met several Cassandra's in my life and none were good people.


----------



## beccabun PE




----------



## NikR_PE

txjennah PE said:


> Does it get triggered with pet photos?


I don't know but please keep sending your pet pics.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Cassandra?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Cassandra???


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

CASSANDRA!!!!


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

EyehatethePEexam PE said:


> Figures... I've met several Cassandra's in my life and none were good people.


Small sample, I think I've met 3 or 4, there has to be at least 10 or 15 out there. I apologize for grouping them all together.


----------



## DLD PE

This is what I have for now:



I'm leaving to go to our son's Christmas play/musical for his school. It should be over in a few hours so I'll be checking in around 7:30 EST. I appreciate those who have helped keep me updated on the vote counts!


----------



## MeowMeow PE

NikR_PE said:


> I don't know but please keep sending your pet pics.


----------



## NikR_PE

MeowMeow said:


> View attachment 26383
> 
> View attachment 26384


Is your profile pic some random cat or a pet as well. If the latter you owe us more pics


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Generally speaking, posting pet pictures during a mafia game was considered sus because some people used it as a distraction. Also it became a running joke.

Regardless...


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> Generally speaking, posting pet pictures during a mafia game was considered sus because some people used it as a distraction. Also it became a running joke.
> 
> Regardless...
> 
> View attachment 26387


He looks so old in this picture. He's only 1 and is smaller than he looks here.


----------



## NikR_PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> Generally speaking, posting pet pictures during a mafia game was considered sus because some people used it as a distraction. Also it became a running joke.
> 
> Regardless...
> 
> View attachment 26387


Sus. I vote for JP


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

NikR_PE said:


> Sus. I vote for JP


You think that's sus?

Nah... THIS is sus!


NikR_PE said:


> Why so?
> My logic for initiating vote for morphe was based on the theory that they noob goofed and tried to save another maf. I am open to an explanation that can change my mind.
> 
> But till then @DuranDuran PE i vote for @djl PE


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> townie++++ rbh
> town+++
> town++ spitfire, nole
> town+ djl
> 
> neutral meow, jean, blue, txjen, nikr, becca, liz, eyehate, flange
> 
> mafia+
> mafia++
> *mafia+++ cheb, square*
> mafia++++


@DuranDuran PE I guess I'll follow the crowd and vote for @ChebyshevII PE


----------



## NikR_PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> Nah... THIS is sus!


Not really. I still have not got a convincing answer


----------



## Spitfire6532

Here's my pup


----------



## Spitfire6532

Bonus pic from when he was a baby baby


----------



## beccabun PE

Spitfire6532 said:


> View attachment 26389
> 
> 
> Bonus pic from when he was a baby baby


Oh boy that is a beautiful baby boy


----------



## MeowMeow PE

NikR_PE said:


> Is your profile pic some random cat or a pet as well. If the latter you owe us more pics


He is my real cat! Light of my life, tiniest, most cutest face ever baby


----------



## RBHeadge PE

@DuranDuran PE I vote for @ChebyshevII PE


----------



## beccabun PE

@DuranDuran PE i jump on this train too and vote for @ChebyshevII PE. Partially because I want to see if @SaltySteve PE was right about cheby’s elimination triggering Cass


----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ

DuranDuran PE said:


> Write up will be in the morning, but until then:
> 
> @morphe83 PE was lynched by the town. She was mafia!


Well that just tells @structurenole15 is a mafia ..... as they put @morphe83 PE as ++townie without any reason when @NikR_PE asked....


----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ




----------



## MeowMeow PE

Ok I’ll vote for chebs too. But I’m still pretty sus of djl  hoping to have something more telling come to light about them tomorrow.
@DuranDuran PE I vote for @ChebyshevII PE


----------



## User1

Doggos and plants


----------



## DLD PE

1hour or so left. What's the vote count?


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

DuranDuran PE said:


> 1hour or so left. What's the vote count?


... says the *MOD *

(I'm not sure what the current count is, but it feels like a landslide against Cheb.)


----------



## DLD PE

I count 9 votes against @ChebyshevII PE. Doesn't look close. I think 2nd place has 3 or 4 votes?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

DuranDuran PE said:


> I count 9 votes against @ChebyshevII PE. Doesn't look close. I think 2nd place has 3 or 4 votes?


Just call it.


----------



## DLD PE

Ok. Write-up in the morning.

@ChebyshevII PE was lynched by the town.

He was a townie who was the...



Spoiler: ?



NO HE WASN'T A TOWNIE! HE WAS A DANG MAFIOSO ROBBIN' HOOD!


----------



## MeowMeow PE

Oh man you really just made my heart drop and make me start feeling bad there for just a moment. Phew!


----------



## steel

FlangeheadPEAZ said:


> Well that just tells @structurenole15 is a mafia ..... as they put @morphe83 PE as ++townie without any reason when @NikR_PE asked....


1) late to the party
2) Already established i'm not maf lol
3) I never listed morph as ++ townie. I listed her as townie lean but it could have easily been maf lean. My reads aren't gospel, and if you take them as such, you do that on your own.

Also, are we going to continue to ignore the fact that @morphe83 PE, a known maf, defended and protected @djl PE on several occasions?


----------



## NikR_PE

Glad i changed my vote


----------



## morphe83 PE

NikR_PE said:


> Glad i changed my vote


@NikR_PE How is the night shift doc? I am sure it was a hectic night when you saved RBH.


----------



## steel

morphe83 PE said:


> @NikR_PE How is the night shift doc? I am sure it was a hectic night when you saved RBH.


Did a maf ghost just out the doctor?


----------



## morphe83 PE

structurenole15 said:


> Did a maf ghost just out the doctor?


Yup! I reincarnated as a mailman & RBH received a notification from the insurance saying that NIk was out of their Network, RBH might have to join the mafia to pay the bill!


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

NikR_PE said:


> Glad i changed my vote


I was going to... but we were eating dinner and just got back to our room.... dammmmmmiiiiittttttt... At least we got a MAF two nights in a row!!


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

sorry I haven't been too involved in this game. I offer our last sunset in Cabo as tribute.... I'm going to miss the sunshine and I'm looking forward to picking up my furbabies on Saturday. tomorrow we make the trek home to cold, wet weather!


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

oh and TRIPLE!!


----------



## beccabun PE

structurenole15 said:


> 2) Already established i'm not maf lol


How are you established as not mafia? You didn't vote for mafia members two nights in a row.


----------



## steel

beccabun PE said:


> How are you established as not mafia? You didn't vote for mafia members two nights in a row.


Why would I change my vote when it's useless? I was the second person to vote all 4 days so far, so it's not like I came in late and voted for someone to save anyone else.


----------



## SaltySteve PE

HAPPY FRIDAY!!!! Thanks for all the pet pictures.


----------



## steel

Anyone can believe whatever they want, but it doesn't make me any less of a townie than any other townie.

In any case, @DuranDuran PE I vote @beccabun PE because her random vote for Square is still sus and we never got a _reasonable _explanation for it besides "ohhhh spicy."


----------



## steel

Current reads:

Maf (def): 
Maf (prob): 
Maf (may): Spitfire, becca, jean, djl
Neutral: Blueprint
Town (may): meow
Town (prob): 
Town (def): RB


----------



## steel

TRIIIPLE


----------



## DLD PE

*Day 4/Night 4:*

The train rolled into Seattle and stopped near cargo port Terminal 5. Volunteers went about unloading containers and re-loading them onto the flatbed cargo cars on the Polar Express. The containers included items for some of the hottest trending gifts this year; items such as tumblers (which would later be hand-decorated/personalized by the elves), parts to assemble the Novum Drone, wool and polyester to make hats/scarves/shirts, and of course, a container full of F5 keys. 

Everyone was busy working, except for a few misfits who snuck away to play Jefferson Park golf course, and @jean15paul_PE , who stayed in the private office car to catch up on some PDHs. @ChebyshevII PE counted the passengers in his head..."If I eliminate everyone on the dock and we leave with the train before the others at the golf course finish their round, that leaves the conductor, @JayKay PE and @jean15paul_PE ...I'll take those odds!" @ChebyshevII PE pulled out his Mega Buster and pointed it to the crowd of volunteers. "Everyone back off and put your hands on your heads! I'm taking over this operation. Your trip ends here!" He didn't realize @blybrook PE was inside one of the containers, looking for a place to store some fish sticks donated by one of the dock workers. @blybrook PE peered out from his container and saw @ChebyshevII PE with his back to him, the Mega Buster drawn. 




@blybrook PE grabbed @ChebyshevII PE with one paw, and with the other grabbed the Mega Buster and wacked @ChebyshevII PE over the head with it. The others had the courtesy to fit him with his red pointy hat before tossing him over the dock and into the water. 

Later, the rest of the Robbin' Hoods gathered in the private office car to plan their next move. @jean15paul_PE had fallen asleep after watching some stress analysis video, so they figured no one would hear their conversation. After a few rounds of brandy-laced coffee and idle chit-chat, the Robbin' Hoods fell asleep without finalizing any plans. 

@ChebyshevII PE was lynched by the town. He was mafia.

There was no night kill.

Remaining players are: @MeowMeow , @RBHeadge PE , @djl PE , @structurenole15 , @EyehatethePEexam PE , @beccabun PE , @jean15paul_PE , @txjennah PE , @BlueBlueprintPE , @NikR_PE , @squaretaper LIT AF PE , @Liz06 , @Spitfire6532 , @FlangeheadPEAZ


----------



## DLD PE




----------



## SaltySteve PE

DuranDuran PE said:


> *Day 4/Night 4:*
> 
> There was no night kill.






So the mafia forgot to vote? Or they couldn't come to a consensus on who to vote for? 

@Town sounds y'all need to start looking at people that are inactive rather than fighting amongst the active posters. 

as always


----------



## SaltySteve PE

@maf must be on vacation and they forgot to vote....*cough* *cough*


BlueBlueprintPE said:


> sorry I haven't been too involved in this game. I offer our last sunset in Cabo as tribute.... I'm going to miss the sunshine and I'm looking forward to picking up my furbabies on Saturday. tomorrow we make the trek home to cold, wet weather!
> View attachment 26397


----------



## SaltySteve PE




----------



## NikR_PE

SaltySteve PE said:


> y'all


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

SaltySteve PE said:


> View attachment 26401
> 
> 
> So the mafia forgot to vote? Or they couldn't come to a consensus on who to vote for?
> 
> @Town sounds y'all need to start looking at people that are inactive rather than fighting amongst the active posters.
> 
> as always


Or only one voted.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

DuranDuran PE said:


> ... @jean15paul_PE , who stayed in the private office car to catch up on some PDHs. ... @jean15paul_PE had fallen asleep after watching some stress analysis video, ...


Both of these statements hit way too close to home.
I still need 7 PDHs before the end of the year. ugh


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

DuranDuran PE said:


> ....
> 
> @ChebyshevII PE was lynched by the town. He was mafia.
> 
> There was no night kill.
> 
> .....


Well that could not have gone better.


----------



## morphe83 PE

DuranDuran PE said:


> *Day 4/Night 4:*
> 
> 
> There was no night kill.


They are still mourning my death especially the way I was killed by you, barbarians! it is really hard to get over my loss, I don't think they cared much about the robot


----------



## Spitfire6532

Wow, I didn't even know this was a possibility!


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

structurenole15 said:


> Current reads:
> 
> Maf (def):
> Maf (prob):
> Maf (may): Spitfire, becca, jean, djl
> Neutral: Blueprint
> Town (may): meow
> Town (prob):
> Town (def): RB


umm...hi. I like being on lists.


----------



## SaltySteve PE

@NikR_PE


----------



## RBHeadge PE

townie++++ rbh
town+++
town++ spitfire, nole
town+ djl

neutral meow, jean, blue, txjen, nikr, becca, liz, eyehate, flange

mafia+
mafia++
*mafia+++ square*
mafia++++


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> townie++++ rbh
> town+++
> town++ spitfire, nole
> town+ djl
> 
> neutral meow, jean, blue, txjen, nikr, becca, liz, eyehate, flange
> 
> mafia+
> mafia++
> *mafia+++ square*
> mafia++++


I like that I'm on your list.


----------



## steel

SaltySteve PE said:


> So the mafia forgot to vote? Or they couldn't come to a consensus on who to vote for?
> 
> @Town sounds y'all need to start looking at people that are inactive rather than fighting amongst the active posters.
> 
> as always


Well, there's no way that they just didn't come to a consensus. A 20-player round would most likely (and only @DuranDuran PE would truly know) net 5 mafia. We've nabbed two of 'em, so that's 3 left. So one of them is inactive, and the other two couldn't decide.

As of now, 10:45 a.m. on Dec. 10, @FlangeheadPEAZ was last seen yesterday at 7:32 p.m. Sus.


----------



## steel

EyehatethePEexam PE said:


> umm...hi. I like being on lists.



Fine.

Current reads:

Maf (def):
Maf (prob):
Maf (may): Spitfire, becca, jean, djl
Neutral: Blueprint
Town (may): meow
Town (prob):
Town (def): RB

Definitely _not_ mafia: EyeH8

Better?


----------



## steel

@DuranDuran PE I retract my vote for @beccabun PE, for now. 

Something fishy is happening and I don't have the head space right now to figure it out.


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

structurenole15 said:


> Fine.
> 
> Current reads:
> 
> Maf (def):
> Maf (prob):
> Maf (may): Spitfire, becca, jean, djl
> Neutral: Blueprint
> Town (may): meow
> Town (prob):
> Town (def): RB
> 
> Definitely _not_ mafia: EyeH8
> 
> Better?


I'd have been happy with neutral, but I'll take it!


----------



## DLD PE

structurenole15 said:


> @DuranDuran PE I retract my vote for @beccabun PE, for now.
> 
> Something fishy is happening and I don't have the head space right now to figure it out.


Retract? I don't recall you voting today for @beccabun PE , but ok. I currently see 0 votes for today.


----------



## steel

structurenole15 said:


> Anyone can believe whatever they want, but it doesn't make me any less of a townie than any other townie.
> 
> In any case, @DuranDuran PE I vote @beccabun PE because her random vote for Square is still sus and we never got a _reasonable _explanation for it besides "ohhhh spicy."


@DuranDuran PE This was how I voted early. Things are getting weird though with mafia not making a kill last night so I retracted it lol


----------



## DLD PE

structurenole15 said:


> @DuranDuran PE This was how I voted early. Things are getting weird though with mafia not making a kill last night so I retracted it lol


Sorry missed your vote. My bad!


----------



## txjennah PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> townie++++ rbh
> town+++
> town++ spitfire, nole
> town+ djl
> 
> neutral meow, jean, blue, txjen, nikr, becca, liz, eyehate, flange
> 
> mafia+
> mafia++
> *mafia+++ square*
> mafia++++


I don't at least get a town plus for voting for cheb first?  

@DuranDuran PE I vote for @squaretaper LIT AF PE . Sorry square.


----------



## DLD PE




----------



## DLD PE

Note: We will break for the weekend, so voting will continue as usual until 5pm EST. I will announce the lynch tonight, and produce the write-up and announce the nightkill Monday morning (_assuming_ the mafia will come up with enough votes by then). Sorry mafs! Just had to take a jab at ya! lol


----------



## NikR_PE

With nothing else to go on i vote based on fish guy's reads.

@DuranDuran PE i vote for @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## NikR_PE

SaltySteve PE said:


> @NikR_PE
> 
> View attachment 26404


You said yall not we all. I forgot you were dedded.
No sus


----------



## steel

RBHeadge PE said:


> townie++++ rbh
> town+++
> town++ spitfire, nole
> town+ djl
> 
> neutral meow, jean, blue, txjen, nikr, becca, liz, eyehate, flange
> 
> mafia+
> mafia++
> *mafia+++ square*
> mafia++++


There has to be a place this intel is coming from. But I admit, Square is sus. Voted for MadameP on day 1, and that was it. Was obviously around on day 3, reacting to @beccabun PE's vote, but never issued a defense or retaliatory vote or anything.

@DuranDuran PE I vote for @squaretaper LIT AF PE for the reasons noted above.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

txjennah PE said:


> I don't at least get a town plus for voting for cheb first?
> 
> @DuranDuran PE I vote for @squaretaper LIT AF PE . Sorry square.


@DuranDuran PE I vote for @txjennah PE b/c UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

structurenole15 said:


> Voted for MadameP on day 1, and that was it. Was obviously around on day 3, reacting to @beccabun PE's vote, but never issued a defense or retaliatory vote or anything.


Psh, feckin' casuals, amirite??


----------



## txjennah PE

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> @DuranDuran PE I vote for @txjennah PE b/c UNCE UNCE UNCE.


I didn't want to believe it, but RBH has your name bolded! Just more data that if you don't get voted off the first night, you're maf!


----------



## DLD PE

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> @DuranDuran PE I vote for @txjennah PE b/c UNCE UNCE UNCE.


Not b/c SIMPLY?


----------



## DLD PE




----------



## steel

DuranDuran PE said:


> Not b/c SIMPLY?


no, b/c HAVING


----------



## Dothracki PE




----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

To appease my fear of screwing up the time zone difference...again... @DuranDuran PE I placeholder vote for @squaretaper LIT AF PE. If new information presents itself before I leave work or it turns 4 I'll reevaluate.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

DuranDuran PE said:


> Note: We will break for the weekend, so voting will continue as usual until 5pm EST. I will announce the lynch tonight, and produce the write-up and announce the nightkill Monday morning (_assuming_ the mafia will come up with enough votes by then). Sorry mafs! Just had to take a jab at ya! lol


*whistles*


----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ

structurenole15 said:


> 1) late to the party
> 2) Already established i'm not maf lol
> 3) I never listed morph as ++ townie. I listed her as townie lean but it could have easily been maf lean. My reads aren't gospel, and if you take them as such, you do that on your own.
> 
> Also, are we going to continue to ignore the fact that @morphe83 PE, a known maf, defended and protected @djl PE on several occasions?


Gospel shozpel whatever you write something you got to own the consequences of whether works per your theory or against it..... I mean you are after Djl from the get go and I am not disagreeing that they are not Maf may be they are but there is so much more info than that in your read as well... I mean what about all the wrong info along with the right info lol I am thinking what was the reason to even put morphe as lean townie... there was no solid reason... also what is the reason Djl is a maf just that they jumped in quickly to defend themselves.... but what about where RBH clearly saying who is mafia lean and you still not voting to anyone of the other maf leans coming from a trusted source like RBH at this point....


----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ

structurenole15 said:


> Well, there's no way that they just didn't come to a consensus. A 20-player round would most likely (and only @DuranDuran PE would truly know) net 5 mafia. We've nabbed two of 'em, so that's 3 left. So one of them is inactive, and the other two couldn't decide.
> 
> As of now, 10:45 a.m. on Dec. 10, @FlangeheadPEAZ was last seen yesterday at 7:32 p.m. Sus.


Because I logged in end of the busy day to check whats happening with the game.... I know your probably a townie per RBH but your actions are sus...


----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ

@DuranDuran PE I vote for @squaretaper LIT AF PE based on RBH reads...


----------



## steel

Damn, 200 words from @FlangeheadPEAZ just to crucify little ol' me? Someone is feeling defensive, today! What have you got to hide?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

@DuranDuran PE I vote for @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ

structurenole15 said:


> Damn, 200 words from @FlangeheadPEAZ just to crucify little ol' me? Someone is feeling defensive, today! What have you got to hide?


Vote for me and get to know the secretttttt....... lol


----------



## steel

Vote Count:

(6) @squaretaper LIT AF PE (TXJ, Nik, Nole, EyeH8, Flange, RB)
(1) @txjennah PE (Square)


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

Today is travel day. Currently waiting on our shuttle to the airport. I will jump on the square bandwagon and vote for @squaretaper LIT AF PE if you please @DuranDuran PE.


----------



## Spitfire6532

Welp, I followed RB's bolded suggestion last time and it worked out, so...

@DuranDuran PE I vote for @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

SaltySteve PE said:


> @maf must be on vacation and they forgot to vote....*cough* *cough*


Even on vacation I’ve still been checking in. I just don’t have easy access to my normal spreadsheet to keep better track of who’s doing what. Don’t judge!


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

BlueBlueprintPE said:


> Today is travel day. Currently waiting on our shuttle to the airport. I will jump on the square bandwagon and vote for @squaretaper LIT AF PE if you please @DuranDuran PE.


This is the first time I've seen the accused tagged before the moderator. All the pieces are there, it's a legit vote (not that I have a say in it), just blew my mind for a second seeing the formula rearranged.


----------



## DLD PE

BlueBlueprintPE said:


> Even on vacation I’ve still been checking in. I just don’t have easy access to my normal spreadsheet to keep better track of who’s doing what. Don’t judge!


According to my spreadsheet, @squaretaper LIT AF PE is a dead man unless something drastic happens and people start changing their votes. I could call it in a couple of hours, otherwise it will have to wait until 9pm.


----------



## DLD PE

EyehatethePEexam PE said:


> This is the first time I've seen the accused tagged before the moderator. All the pieces are there, it's a legit vote (not that I have a say in it), just blew my mind for a second seeing the formula rearranged.


It's something "NIECES" would do on an exam problem (this is what we called the real entity to avoid them searching and snooping around).


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

DuranDuran PE said:


> It's something "NIECES" would do on an exam problem (this is what we called the real entity to avoid them searching and snooping around).


Yeah. Like A x B = C and A = C/B are the same, but you're used to being presented with the formula in one way and an alteration throws you for a second.


----------



## txjennah PE

If square is maf then I respectfully file a petition to get at least one townie +. I DESERVE IT


----------



## MeowMeow PE

@DuranDuran PE I vote for @squaretaper LIT AF PE too....not that my vote matters at this point haha.


----------



## steel

Some 3:30 thoughts:

@djl PE is awfully quiet. Neither @beccabun PE nor @jean15paul_PE have voted yet either.
@Liz06 has been _very quiet _this entire round. 

I don't know what any of this means, so....feel free to use 200 words to crucify me for it lol


----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ

structurenole15 said:


> Some 3:30 thoughts:
> 
> @djl PE is awfully quiet. Neither @beccabun PE nor @jean15paul_PE have voted yet either.
> @Liz06 has been _very quiet _this entire round.
> 
> I don't know what any of this means, so....feel free to use 200 words to crucify me for it lol


Well if you don't know what it means.... what does that mean...you want others to try find out what it means .... I mean what you mean is that you don't know what it means but would like for us to find the meaning behind what it actually means....mmm what do you mean??? (Did I complete the 200 word assignment ?)  

Well what I mean is don't take my attack to heart nole!


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

I'm getting caught up, but...


morphe83 PE said:


> @NikR_PE How is the night shift doc? I am sure it was a hectic night when you saved RBH.


Is no one going to talk about this?

Why didn't @NikR_PE address this accusation? This reeks of mafia distraction techniques.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Also...


RBHeadge PE said:


> townie++++ rbh
> town+++
> town++ spitfire, nole
> town+ djl
> 
> neutral meow, jean, blue, txjen, nikr, becca, liz, eyehate, flange
> 
> mafia+
> mafia++
> *mafia+++ cheb, square*
> mafia++++





NikR_PE said:


> Why so?
> My logic for initiating vote for morphe was based on the theory that they noob goofed and tried to save another maf. I am open to an explanation that can change my mind.
> 
> But till then @DuranDuran PE i vote for @djl PE



Combine that with @NikR_PE ignoring @RBHeadge PE reads... *IN BOLD* ... and something is starting to smell fishy to me...
(not you @RBHeadge PE. you smell more like plutonium)


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

@DuranDuran PE I'm going out on a limb and voting for @NikR_PE


----------



## Spitfire6532

structurenole15 said:


> Some 3:30 thoughts:
> 
> @djl PE is awfully quiet. Neither @beccabun PE nor @jean15paul_PE have voted yet either.
> @Liz06 has been _very quiet _this entire round.
> 
> I don't know what any of this means, so....feel free to use 200 words to crucify me for it lol


Well after the lack of a nightkill.... it seems highly probably that Liz was one of the no votes


----------



## DLD PE




----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

DuranDuran PE said:


> View attachment 26410


I'd like to formally change my name to Circle. Just so I can say Circle gets the Square when I vote.


----------



## beccabun PE

structurenole15 said:


> @djl PE is awfully quiet. Neither @beccabun PE nor @jean15paul_PE have voted yet either.
> @Liz06 has been _very quiet _this entire round.
> 
> I don't know what any of this means, so....feel free to use 200 words to crucify me for it lol


I’m a busy lady!

@DuranDuran PE i vote for @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## NikR_PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> Also...
> 
> 
> 
> Combine that with @NikR_PE ignoring @RBHeadge PE reads... *IN BOLD* ... and something is starting to smell fishy to me...
> (not you @RBHeadge PE. you smell more like plutonium)


My voting history speaks for itself.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

NikR_PE said:


> My voting history speaks for itself.


You casting the first vote for @morphe83 PE does speak in your favor, but can't really say it's conclusive
Jumping on the @ChebyshevII PE bandwagon is meaningless.


----------



## NikR_PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> You casting the first vote for @morphe83 PE does speak in your favor, but can't really say it's conclusive
> Jumping on the @ChebyshevII PE bandwagon is meaningless.


What's interesting is you working so hard to make this a thing


----------



## steel

FlangeheadPEAZ said:


> Well if you don't know what it means.... what does that mean...you want others to try find out what it means .... I mean what you mean is that you don't know what it means but would like for us to find the meaning behind what it actually means....mmm what do you mean??? (Did I complete the 200 word assignment ?)
> 
> Well what I mean is don't take my attack to heart nole!


Nobody is taking anything to heart but you lol. This really just a game and nothing more! Lighten up a little


----------



## steel

Vote Count (to help out @DuranDuran PE)

(10) @squaretaper LIT AF PE (TXJ, Nik, Nole, EyeH8, Flange, RB, Blue, Spit, Meow, Becca)
(1) @txjennah PE (Square)
(1) @NikR_PE (Jean)

Should we call it? @Liz06 and @djl PE pobably aren't voting lol.


----------



## Liz06

structurenole15 said:


> Vote Count (to help out @DuranDuran PE)
> 
> (10) @squaretaper LIT AF PE (TXJ, Nik, Nole, EyeH8, Flange, RB, Blue, Spit, Meow, Becca)
> (1) @txjennah PE (Square)
> (1) @NikR_PE (Jean)
> 
> Should we call it? @Liz06 and @djl PE pobably aren't voting lol.


@structurenole15 i voted for @NikR_PE


----------



## Liz06

structurenole15 said:


> Some 3:30 thoughts:
> 
> @djl PE is awfully quiet. Neither @beccabun PE nor @jean15paul_PE have voted yet either.
> @Liz06 has been _very quiet _this entire round.
> 
> I don't know what any of this means, so....feel free to use 200 words to crucify me for it lol


Yeah! I am so so sorry


----------



## steel

Liz06 said:


> @structurenole15 i voted for @NikR_PE


Yeah, not the mod, your vote don't count lol.


----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ

structurenole15 said:


> Nobody is taking anything to heart but you lol. This really just a game and nothing more! Lighten up a little


mmm I am not.. I just put my thoughts out there in 200 words lol you just reading it aggressively  yes this is just a game... so why does it matter if my thoughts are 200 words or two lines.....I am just putting my thoughts out their like you are doing with your reads...its just a different way...Yes my thought just involved you due to your initial read on morphe and you getting stuck on voting out Djl.... I thought I had the right to put my thoughts out in the mafia game as everyone...chill its friday lets open a beer  at this point we both are townie that is what I know and will leave you alone this game....but this game only okkk??


----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ

That was a lot of thoughts ,.... I am tired .... Happy Friday you all


----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ

May be its 400 words this time....


----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ

TRIPLE


----------



## DLD PE

I'm calling it now. No one is going to catch Square.

Write up and nightkill will be announced Monday.

@squaretaper LIT AF PE was lynched by the town. He was a Robbin' Hooded mafia!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

DuranDuran PE said:


> @squaretaper LIT AF PE was lynched by the town.


Wooooooo


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

FlangeheadPEAZ said:


> TRIPLE


That was a QUAD


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

DuranDuran PE said:


> I'm calling it now. No one is going to catch Square.
> 
> Write up and nightkill will be announced Monday.
> 
> @squaretaper LIT AF PE was lynched by the town. He was a Robbin' Hooded mafia!


For whatever it's worth...

We often call it early on the last day when the outcome of the game is set.
Outside of that, I would vote against making it a habit of ending the voting early on individual days. Because it's not just about the outcome of the vote. It's about seeing how everyone responds. Also last minute vote changes is an often used strategy.

@DuranDuran PE don't get me wrong. I don't think it mattered in this case, which is why I didn't say anything earlier. But I'd hate to see it become a common practice.


----------



## morphe83 PE

This game is no fun with psychic RBH


----------



## RBHeadge PE

morphe83 PE said:


> This game is no fun with psychic RBH


I prefer the honorific "the Great and Powerful"


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> I prefer the honorific "the Great and Powerful"


What if the wizard of Oz was a PE?
I wonder what PDHs are offered in Oz ... I hope there's a class on the design and analysis of yellow brick roads.... residential home safety during a tornado.... considerations in circulatory system pumps in tin men.


----------



## DLD PE

@jean15paul_PE noted


----------



## steel

DuranDuran PE said:


> @squaretaper LIT AF PE was lynched by the town. He was a Robbin' Hooded mafia!


So, if mafia gets their shit together, who do we lose tonight? Cop or doctor, probably.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

structurenole15 said:


> So, if mafia gets their shit together, who do we lose tonight? Cop or doctor, probably.


----------



## steel

Let's see who the mafia went after this time. 

By my estimate, I'd say 2 mafia members left. 

Current reads this morning (subject to change, and if you don't like them tough fudge)

Maf (def): 
Maf (prob): 
Maf (may): @jean15paul_PE @beccabun PE @djl PE 
Neutral: @Liz06 
Town (may): @NikR_PE 
Town (prob): @MeowMeow 
Town (def): @RBHeadge PE 

Not on the list: @EyehatethePEexam PE


----------



## DLD PE

*Day 5/Night 5:*

The Polar Express pulled out of Seattle and headed toward British Columbia loaded with precious cargo. The detective had pulled everyone into the dining car to question them regarding the Night 2 murder of @SaltySteve PE. Surely someone had seen the murderer entering or leaving his cabin that night. "I saw someone in a red dress coming out of the cabin", said @structurenole15 , "But I couldn't tell if they were male or female." "No, it was definitely someone with a red pointy hat", countered @RBHeadge PE, "Or was it green pointy slippers?" "NO!", said @BlueBlueprintPE . "It was a cat with a green sweater. I swear!" "DON'T ANY OF YOU HAVE ANYTHING USEFUL TO TELL?!?", cried @FlangeheadPEAZ , "I mean, SHIT, how much did y'all have to drink that night?" The detective said, "This is not the first time someone has reported a cat with a green sweater, but surely it's not responsible for any of this. Animals aren't allowed on the train anyway." @Spitfire6532 added, "I saw two guys coming out of the 'abandoned toys car' a couple hours ago with swords. Something about killing the cat who ate the rat who ate his cheesecake that lay on the plate that Jack built. The other guy was questioning him about his presence in the office car and rumors someone saw him with a red pointy hat. I think they decided to duel it out!" "Dueling is not allowed on this train!", warned the conductor. "Article 352.10, section (B), part IV. Well, except outdoors, but the only place they could do that is on top of the cars, and we're getting close to the flat top tunnel...."

The conductor had not finished his words when everyone heard a loud THUMP! The train stopped to investigate, and lying in the snow several yards behind the tunnel entrance were @NikR_PE and @squaretaper LIT AF PE . One had been hit by a sword, the other by the tunnel entrance.

@squaretaper LIT AF PE was lynched by the town. He was mafia.

@NikR_PE was nightkilled by the mafia.

Remaining players are: @MeowMeow , @RBHeadge PE , @djl PE , @structurenole15 , @EyehatethePEexam PE , @beccabun PE , @jean15paul_PE , @txjennah PE , @BlueBlueprintPE , @Liz06 , @Spitfire6532 , @FlangeheadPEAZ


----------



## DLD PE




----------



## txjennah PE

structurenole15 said:


> Let's see who the mafia went after this time.
> 
> By my estimate, I'd say 2 mafia members left.
> 
> Current reads this morning (subject to change, and if you don't like them tough fudge)
> 
> Maf (def):
> Maf (prob):
> Maf (may): @jean15paul_PE @beccabun PE @djl PE
> Neutral: @Liz06
> Town (may): @NikR_PE
> Town (prob): @MeowMeow
> Town (def): @RBHeadge PE
> 
> Not on the list: @EyehatethePEexam PE


AM I CHOPPED LIVER


----------



## txjennah PE

structurenole15 said:


> Let's see who the mafia went after this time.
> 
> By my estimate, I'd say 2 mafia members left.
> 
> Current reads this morning (subject to change, and if you don't like them tough fudge)
> 
> Maf (def):
> Maf (prob):
> Maf (may): @jean15paul_PE @beccabun PE @djl PE
> Neutral: @Liz06
> Town (may): @NikR_PE
> Town (prob): @MeowMeow
> Town (def): @RBHeadge PE
> 
> Not on the list: @EyehatethePEexam PE


AM I CHOPPED LIVER

edit: I don't know why this posted twice, not intentionally trying to spam. BUT MY POINT STANDS


----------



## Dothracki PE

DuranDuran PE said:


> *Day 5/Night 5:*
> 
> The Polar Express pulled out of Seattle and headed toward British Columbia loaded with precious cargo. The detective had pulled everyone into the dining car to question them regarding the Night 2 murder of @SaltySteve PE. Surely someone had seen the murderer entering or leaving his cabin that night. "I saw someone in a red dress coming out of the cabin", said @structurenole15 , "But I couldn't tell if they were male or female." "No, it was definitely someone with a red pointy hat", countered @RBHeadge PE, "Or was it green pointy slippers?" "NO!", said @BlueBlueprintPE . "It was a cat with a green sweater. I swear!" "DON'T ANY OF YOU HAVE ANYTHING USEFUL TO TELL?!?", cried @FlangeheadPEAZ , "I mean, SHIT, how much did y'all have to drink that night?" The detective said, "This is not the first time someone has reported a cat with a green sweater, but surely it's not responsible for any of this. Animals aren't allowed on the train anyway." @Spitfire6532 added, "I saw two guys coming out of the 'abandoned toys car' a couple hours ago with swords. Something about killing the cat who ate the rat who ate his cheesecake that lay on the plate that Jack built. The other guy was questioning him about his presence in the office car and rumors someone saw him with a red pointy hat. I think they decided to duel it out!" "Dueling is not allowed on this train!", warned the conductor. "Article 352.10, section (B), part IV. Well, except outdoors, but the only place they could do that is on top of the cars, and we're getting close to the flat top tunnel...."
> 
> The conductor had not finished his words when everyone heard a loud THUMP! The train stopped to investigate, and lying in the snow several yards behind the tunnel entrance were @NikR_PE and @squaretaper LIT AF PE . One had been hit by a sword, the other by the tunnel entrance.
> 
> @squaretaper LIT AF PE was lynched by the town. He was mafia.
> 
> @NikR_PE was nightkilled by the mafia.
> 
> Remaining players are: @MeowMeow , @RBHeadge PE , @djl PE , @structurenole15 , @EyehatethePEexam PE , @beccabun PE , @jean15paul_PE , @txjennah PE , @BlueBlueprintPE , @Liz06 , @Spitfire6532 , @FlangeheadPEAZ


Actually 352.10 section (B) allows PVC conduit in locations subject to corrosive influences and chemicals...


----------



## DLD PE

Dothracki PE said:


> Actually 352.10 section (B) allows PVC conduit in locations subject to corrosive influences and chemicals...


The conductor must have failed the codes section of the PE exam.


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

structurenole15 said:


> Let's see who the mafia went after this time.
> 
> By my estimate, I'd say 2 mafia members left.
> 
> Current reads this morning (subject to change, and if you don't like them tough fudge)
> 
> Maf (def):
> Maf (prob):
> Maf (may): @jean15paul_PE @beccabun PE @djl PE
> Neutral: @Liz06
> Town (may): @NikR_PE
> Town (prob): @MeowMeow
> Town (def): @RBHeadge PE
> 
> Not on the list: @EyehatethePEexam PE


Just when I was starting to think I might like you...


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

DuranDuran PE said:


> *Day 5/Night 5:*
> 
> The Polar Express pulled out of Seattle and headed toward British Columbia loaded with precious cargo. The detective had pulled everyone into the dining car to question them regarding the Night 2 murder of @SaltySteve PE. Surely someone had seen the murderer entering or leaving his cabin that night. "I saw someone in a red dress coming out of the cabin", said @structurenole15 , "But I couldn't tell if they were male or female." "No, it was definitely someone with a red pointy hat", countered @RBHeadge PE, "Or was it green pointy slippers?" "NO!", said @BlueBlueprintPE . "It was a cat with a green sweater. I swear!" "DON'T ANY OF YOU HAVE ANYTHING USEFUL TO TELL?!?", cried @FlangeheadPEAZ , "I mean, SHIT, how much did y'all have to drink that night?" The detective said, "This is not the first time someone has reported a cat with a green sweater, but surely it's not responsible for any of this. Animals aren't allowed on the train anyway." @Spitfire6532 added, "I saw two guys coming out of the 'abandoned toys car' a couple hours ago with swords. Something about killing the cat who ate the rat who ate his cheesecake that lay on the plate that Jack built. The other guy was questioning him about his presence in the office car and rumors someone saw him with a red pointy hat. I think they decided to duel it out!" "Dueling is not allowed on this train!", warned the conductor. "Article 352.10, section (B), part IV. Well, except outdoors, but the only place they could do that is on top of the cars, and we're getting close to the flat top tunnel...."
> 
> The conductor had not finished his words when everyone heard a loud THUMP! The train stopped to investigate, and lying in the snow several yards behind the tunnel entrance were @NikR_PE and @squaretaper LIT AF PE . One had been hit by a sword, the other by the tunnel entrance.
> 
> @squaretaper LIT AF PE was lynched by the town. He was mafia.
> 
> @NikR_PE was nightkilled by the mafia.
> 
> Remaining players are: @MeowMeow , @RBHeadge PE , @djl PE , @structurenole15 , @EyehatethePEexam PE , @beccabun PE , @jean15paul_PE , @txjennah PE , @BlueBlueprintPE , @Liz06 , @Spitfire6532 , @FlangeheadPEAZ


@NikR_PE has been cleared by means of the drowning pool.


----------



## steel

txjennah PE said:


> AM I CHOPPED LIVER


Yes.


----------



## Spitfire6532

Well, that certainly clears up any suspicions anyone had of @NikR_PE


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

txjennah PE said:


> AM I CHOPPED LIVER


For whatever it's worth, chopped liver is delicious.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Spitfire6532 said:


> Well, that certainly clears up any suspicions anyone had of @NikR_PE


Yeah... I was suspicious of @NikR_PE initially, but after poking him about some of his responses, he seemed to have a townie lean.


----------



## steel

@DuranDuran PE I vote for @BlueBlueprintPE


----------



## JayKay PE

I like that I have disappeared from the train, maybe. I assume I got dropped off with my penguin family.


----------



## DLD PE

JayKay PE said:


> I like that I have disappeared from the train, maybe. I assume I got dropped off with my penguin family.


You have not disappeared. I just didn't mention you in the write-up.


----------



## NikR_PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> Yeah... I was suspicious of @NikR_PE initially, but after poking him about some of his responses, he seemed to have a townie lean.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

@DuranDuran PE I vote for @BlueBlueprintPE


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

NikR_PE said:


> View attachment 26432


Sometimes you gotta poke the bear and see how it responds.


----------



## DLD PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> Sometimes you gotta poke the bear and see how it responds.


The bear is driving the train. Best not to poke him right now.


----------



## steel

morphe83 PE said:


> @NikR_PE How is the night shift doc? I am sure it was a hectic night when you saved RBH.



Maf outing the doctor here, and then 2 nights later killing him? I imagine the cop is their next target. And there's one player we know is most likely the cop, since the Cassandra has yet to be activated.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

My reads

townie++++ rbh
town+++
town++ spitfire, nole, txjen
town+ djl
neutral meow, jean, becca, liz, eyehate, flange
mafia+
mafia++
mafia+++
*mafia++++ blue*


----------



## RBHeadge PE

@DuranDuran PE I vote for @BlueBlueprintPE


----------



## Spitfire6532

@DuranDuran PE I vote for @BlueBlueprintPE


----------



## beccabun PE

@DuranDuran PE I vote for @JayKay PE for hanging out with penguins without inviting me! 


Just kidding @DuranDuran PE I vote for @BlueBlueprintPE


----------



## DLD PE




----------



## Dothracki PE

@DuranDuran PE I vote for @BlueBlueprintPE


----------



## djl PE

@DuranDuran PE I vote for @BlueBlueprintPE


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

@DuranDuran PE I vote for @BlueBlueprintPE. I'm a sheep.


----------



## Dothracki PE

Cassandra, Cassanda, Cassandra, where are you?


----------



## MeowMeow PE

@DuranDuran PE I vote for @BlueBlueprintPE


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

Gah! Why did I do!??? I return from vacaction and now I’m target numero uno??? @DuranDuran PE i vote for @structurenole15 for voting for me.


----------



## steel

BlueBlueprintPE said:


> Gah! Why did I do!??? I return from vacaction and now I’m target numero uno??? @DuranDuran PE i vote for @structurenole15 for voting for me.


With that kind of logic, you better make a lot more accounts cause I'm not nearly the only one voting for you!


----------



## txjennah PE

@DuranDuran PE I vote for @BlueBlueprintPE


----------



## txjennah PE

BlueBlueprintPE said:


> Gah! Why did I do!??? I return from vacaction and now I’m target numero uno??? @DuranDuran PE i vote for @structurenole15 for voting for me.


did you change your name recently or has it always been blueblueprint and I'm just having a stroke?


----------



## SaltySteve PE

SaltySteve PE said:


> @maf must be on vacation and they forgot to vote....*cough* *cough*



Remember when I called it last week that blue was Mafia?

Edit*** - Forgot to add


----------



## blybrook PE

Dis bear is traveling to a town near you... Arms are lost for less than a finger poke. 


The boiler needs more fuel....


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

structurenole15 said:


> With that kind of logic, you better make a lot more accounts cause I'm not nearly the only one voting for you!


Nope. Just the first that I saw. 

@DuranDuran PE i vote for @structurenole15 @MeowMeow @txjennah PE @EyehatethePEexam PE @RBHeadge PE @beccabun PE @jean15paul_PE @djl PE @Dothracki PE and anyone else who votes for me today.  

here’s a pet pic for tax.


----------



## DLD PE

BlueBlueprintPE said:


> Nope. Just the first that I saw.
> 
> @DuranDuran PE i vote for @structurenole15 @MeowMeow @txjennah PE @EyehatethePEexam PE @RBHeadge PE @beccabun PE @jean15paul_PE @djl PE @Dothracki PE and anyone else who votes for me today.
> 
> here’s a pet pic for tax.
> View attachment 26445


Hmmm we could have a tie-breaker tonight.


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

txjennah PE said:


> did you change your name recently or has it always been blueblueprint and I'm just having a stroke?


I removed the underscore between blueblueprint and PE cuz it was pushing the E to the next line (at least on some peoples screens).


----------



## steel

DuranDuran PE said:


> Hmmm we could have a tie-breaker tonight.


Hold up! Even a bunch of 1-vote ties still doesn't equal like 10 for @BlueBlueprintPE! We've been duped!


----------



## txjennah PE

BlueBlueprintPE said:


> I removed the underscore between blueblueprint and PE cuz it was pushing the E to the next line (at least on some peoples screens).


OKAY MY BRAIN IS STILL FUNCTIONING. I thought something was different


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

txjennah PE said:


> OKAY MY BRAIN IS STILL FUNCTIONING. I thought something was different


Did your brain notice that tiny difference?
Apparently your brain is HIGHLY functional.


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

BlueBlueprintPE said:


> I removed the underscore between blueblueprint and PE cuz it was pushing the E to the next line (at least on some peoples screens).


NO!!!! Change is bad, always.


----------



## DLD PE

EyehatethePEexam PE said:


> NO!!!! Change is bad, always.


Then I'm going back to ME2EE.


----------



## steel

I have a confession to make. I've contemplated if I should reveal this information, and I'm probably gonna make someone mad with this. But I have to put the truth out there.



Spoiler: The truth is



I'm a townie!


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

I also have a confession:



Spoiler: Spoiler: My dirty secret



[I never used the spoiler button before- now that I've found it I'm going to be super annoying]


----------



## RBHeadge PE

EyehatethePEexam PE said:


> I also have a confession:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Spoiler: My dirty secret
> 
> 
> 
> [I never used the spoiler button before- now that I've found it I'm going to be super annoying]


I've created a monster.


txjennah PE said:


> did you change your name recently or has it always been blueblueprint and I'm just having a stroke?


you mean the two adjacent "blue". It's always been that way


----------



## DLD PE

I can't get the Elvis song outta my head now:

"....but I'll have a blue, blue, blue, blue Christmas."


----------



## RBHeadge PE

DuranDuran PE said:


> I can't get the Elvis song outta my head now:
> 
> "....but I'll have a blue, blue, blue, blue Christmas."


I prefer the Collective Soul cover. But I'm weird


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> I've created a monster.





Spoiler: The student:



Has become a monster


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

DuranDuran PE said:


> Then I'm going back to ME2EE.


An allowable change is ME2PE


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

EyehatethePEexam PE said:


> An allowable change is ME2PE


Correction:


Spoiler: An allowable change is



ME2PE


----------



## RBHeadge PE

For a while there was talk of ME2EE2PE


----------



## DLD PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> For a while there was talk of ME2EE2PE


True, but I actually went with your vote: DuranDuran PE


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

DuranDuran PE said:


> True, but I actually went with your vote: DuranDuran PE


Your change occurred before I was around, therefore it is



Spoiler: oh boy, what is it?



Acceptable


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

RBHeadge PE said:


> you mean the two adjacent "blue". It's always been that way


yes. Two blues.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

DuranDuran PE said:


> Then I'm going back to ME2EE.


Not DLD?


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

So... um... is @BlueBlueprintPE ded yet?


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

vhab49_PE said:


> Not DLD?


ME2EE2PE2DLD


----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ

La..la la la la ... @DuranDuran PE I vote for @BlueBlueprintPE ...

Thanks @RBHeadge PE


----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ

EyehatethePEexam PE said:


> Your change occurred before I was around, therefore it is
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: oh boy, what is it?
> 
> 
> 
> Acceptable


Now I wanna learn this spoiler button thing..... this is sooooo fun and annoying for others


----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ

jean15paul_PE said:


> So... um... is @BlueBlueprintPE ded yet?


Hanging by the thread....Its all on ME2EE2PE2WATEVA now


----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ

@DuranDuran PE @DuranDuran PE @DuranDuran PE @DuranDuran PE @DuranDuran PE @DuranDuran PE @DuranDuran PE @DuranDuran PE @DuranDuran PE @DuranDuran PE @DuranDuran PE tell us...we wanna hear it


----------



## DLD PE

FlangeheadPEAZ said:


> @DuranDuran PE @DuranDuran PE @DuranDuran PE @DuranDuran PE @DuranDuran PE @DuranDuran PE @DuranDuran PE @DuranDuran PE @DuranDuran PE @DuranDuran PE @DuranDuran PE tell us...we wanna hear it


I will in about 83 mins


----------



## steel

Do we win when Blue dies? Or will there be one more dirty mafioso scum left?


----------



## DLD PE

structurenole15 said:


> Do we win when Blue dies? Or will there be one more dirty mafioso scum left?


The town wins when all mafia are eliminated.


----------



## DLD PE

40 mins!


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

jean15paul_PE said:


> So... um... is @BlueBlueprintPE ded yet?


----------



## DLD PE

Time!


----------



## DLD PE

Write up will be in the morning.

@BlueBlueprintPE was lynched by the town. They were mafia.


----------



## JayKay PE

DuranDuran PE said:


> You have not disappeared. I just didn't mention you in the write-up.


I was really hoping I had escaped.


----------



## DLD PE

JayKay PE said:


> I was really hoping I had escaped.


And miss all the fun?


----------



## DLD PE

*Day 6/Night 6:*

The train backed up so the engine was just inside the PE (Polar Express) Tunnel. The other cars were out in the open, allowing everyone to exit onto the snowy mountainside and prepare for a quick funeral. @blybrook PE was strong, but it took a while for him to dig 2 graves in the semi-frozen ground. @squaretaper LIT AF PE was mafia, but this was Christmas, and everyone deserved at least a proper burial. Another mafia member muttered, "Not many of us left. That stupid cat with the green sweater ran off with my red pointy hat. We can't let it find its owner!" 




"I saw it go into the tunnel. I'll take care of it.", said @BlueBlueprintPE . @JayKay PE got wind about the cat. "Odin must have followed me and snuck on board when I first got on the train." Someone else reported seeing Odin dart into the tunnel, so @JayKay PE ran after him. "Stop!", said the conductor. "Only PEs are allowed into the PE tunnel." "I'm a PE", said @JayKay PE . "Then be careful. The tunnel is haunted with dark magic and ghosts of Christmas pasts. Only those on the train can safely pass through the tunnel." "I've GOT to find my Odin!", cried @JayKay PE . "Just don't spill any secrets you find", warned the conductor. "Remember, snitches get stitches and wind up in ditches!"




@JayKay PE made her way through the tunnel. It was pitch black, but she could see the haunted spirits floating around, illuminating the narrow side passages throughout the tunnel. She sidetracked to explore one of them, eventually running into @DuranDuran PE . "I was a dirty lying duran in my day", began the pitiful ghostly apparition, who was knelt down beside a flat rock, a whittling knife in one hand and small, squar-ish looking piece of wood in the other. "I got my PE, but I sold my soul to Jobu in the process. Then I hung around with the mafia and caused much death and suffering. I've been sentenced to make one million F5 keys to be given away to needy office workers. I know you have plenty in your cargo car. Please let me have some...please....PLEASE!!! I BEG YOU @JayKay PE DON'T LEAVE ME HERE LIKE THIS!!!" @JayKay PE ran off and eventually found @MadamPirate PE , who was having a drink with @squaretaper LIT AF PE, @ChebyshevII PE and @Dothracki PE . "Stay and have some eggnog!", said @MadamPirate PE . "I'm full of the holiday spirit, because I spiked my eggnog with rum!", laughed @squaretaper LIT AF PE. "Don't hog the nog!", @Dothracki PE said, grabbing a pitcher from Square. "Remember it's Christmas, a time for giving", lectured @ChebyshevII PE. "I don't celebrate Christmas", said @squaretaper LIT AF PE , "but I am a devout 'Eggnostic', keke!"

@JayKay PE left the group and caught a glimpse of Odin running back to the train. She followed Odin to the top of the coal car and then to the engine, but @BlueBlueprintPE had reached him first, backing him into a corner and raising her shovel. "When I'm done with you, I'm going to shove you into the firebox!" 




A big paw grabbed the shovel, and before @BlueBlueprintPE could react, @blybrook PE had swung it around and knocked @BlueBlueprintPE off the train, with such force it killed them instantly. The train didn't leave for another couple of hours, as a third proper burial was arranged.

@BlueBlueprintPE was lynched by the town. They were mafia.

There was no nightkill.

Remaining players are: @MeowMeow , @RBHeadge PE , @djl PE , @structurenole15 , @EyehatethePEexam PE , @beccabun PE , @jean15paul_PE , @txjennah PE , @Liz06 , @Spitfire6532 , @FlangeheadPEAZ


----------



## DLD PE




----------



## NikR_PE

DuranDuran PE said:


> There was no nightkill.


Nice


----------



## steel

Rule question: The rules state that two mafia members must agree for a nightkill. But when there is only one left, can they make their own decision?


----------



## beccabun PE

@DuranDuran PE I vote for @Liz06


----------



## DLD PE

structurenole15 said:


> Rule question: The rules state that two mafia members must agree for a nightkill. But when there is only one left, can they make their own decision?


Yes


----------



## steel

@DuranDuran PE I vote for @Liz06


----------



## steel

Current reads:

Maf (def): 
Maf (prob): @Liz06 
Maf (may): @djl PE @txjennah PE 
Neutral: @beccabun PE @jean15paul_PE @FlangeheadPEAZ @Spitfire6532 
Town (may): @EyehatethePEexam PE 
Town (prob): @MeowMeow 
Town (def): @RBHeadge PE


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Let's end this.

@DuranDuran PE I vote for @Liz06


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

@DuranDuran PE I vote for



Spoiler: less enthusiastic drumroll please



@Liz06


----------



## SaltySteve PE

Brutal game for the Mafia this round. 

Good game to all though. Even the ones of you that lynched me on day two. Thanks for at least waiting that long.


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

FlangeheadPEAZ said:


> Now I wanna learn this spoiler button thing..... this is sooooo fun and annoying for others


I would like to say it gets old fast but



Spoiler: but, but, what?



I still giggle each time I do it at how annoying it must be- I'm definitely killed first round next game


----------



## steel

Here's my secret.



Spoiler: Secret? What secret?



The fact that I haven't been killed on day 1 in this round is astonishing to me.


----------



## txjennah PE

Even though I REALLY want to vote for @structurenole15 because he's being weird as shit for a supposed townie and a total distraction

@DuranDuran PE I will follow RB's lead and vote for @Liz06


----------



## txjennah PE

Spoiler: SPOILER ALERT



I just figured out how to use the spoiler alert tag


----------



## txjennah PE

SaltySteve PE said:


> Brutal game for the Mafia this round.
> 
> Good game to all though. Even the ones of you that lynched me on day two. Thanks for at least waiting that long.


I DIDN'T KILL YOU ON DAY TWO.



https://media.giphy.com/media/YTXujdmJn3iOVZhMlQ/giphy-downsized.gif


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

txjennah PE said:


> Even though I REALLY want to vote for @structurenole15 because he's being weird as shit for a supposed townie and a total distraction
> 
> @DuranDuran PE I will follow RB's lead and vote for @Liz06


I agree @txjennah PE . I'm seriously considering voting for @structurenole15 even though I'm sure he's town. Because it will make me happy.


----------



## steel

txjennah PE said:


> Even though I REALLY want to vote for @structurenole15 because he's being weird as shit for a supposed townie and a total distraction
> 
> @DuranDuran PE I will follow RB's lead and vote for @Liz06


You know this is only a game that means absolutely nothing, right? Quit whining. You don't have to like me lmao.

But just to piss you off even more for the fuck of it:

@DuranDuran PE


Spoiler: I vote for



@Liz06 like I originally did because I'm not petty enough to change my vote for no reason at all just because someone offended me.


----------



## Liz06

@txjennah PE  
@EyehatethePEexam PE 
@RBHeadge PE 
@beccabun PE 
@structurenole15 

thought would be an easy day but I see!!!! wasn't me!!!!!


----------



## morphe83 PE

Not sure what's better getting the "pass" green button in NCEES or discovering the spoiler tag!



Spoiler: spoiler



I will be out of the country starting this evening so if I am too quiet (which is abnormal) don't worry I'll be back in 2 weeks


----------



## txjennah PE

morphe83 PE said:


> Not sure what's better getting the pass green button in NCEES or discovering the spoiler tag!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I will be out of the country starting this evening so if I am too quiet (which is abnormal) don't worry I'll be back in 2 weeks


where are you going?


----------



## txjennah PE

structurenole15 said:


> You know this is only a game that means absolutely nothing, right? Quit whining. You don't have to like me lmao.
> 
> But just to piss you off even more for the fuck of it:
> 
> @DuranDuran PE
> 
> 
> Spoiler: I vote for
> 
> 
> 
> @Liz06 like I originally did because I'm not petty enough to change my vote for no reason at all just because someone offended me.


----------



## morphe83 PE

My brother who works in oil & gas keep being transferred to new places so whenever I can, I try to go visit him and discover the new place he is in. He is older than me and I was always glued to him  I think next time he will block me on his phone 



Spoiler: CLICK ON ME TO KNOW THE DESTINATION



Dubai


----------



## txjennah PE

morphe83 PE said:


> My brother who works in oil & gas keep being transferred to new places so whenever I can, I try to go visit him and discover the new place he is in. He is older than me and I was always glued to him  I think next time he will block me on his phone
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: CLICK ON ME TO KNOW MY DESTINATION
> 
> 
> 
> Dubai


That's so awesome! I hope you have fun! I wish my brother traveled to places so I could visit him. Haha.


----------



## morphe83 PE

txjennah PE said:


> That's so awesome! I hope you have fun! I wish my brother traveled to places so I could visit him. Haha.


You can borrow mine!


----------



## txjennah PE

@structurenole15 I can see how calling your behavior "weird as shit" can escalate things to 11, so I apologize for that. Your PMs were very distracting though and led me to suspect you even if you are innocent.


----------



## Spitfire6532

@DuranDuran PE I vote for @structurenole15 for constantly overreacting and then immediately accusing others of taking things too seriously and overreacting.


----------



## Liz06

structurenole15 said:


> You know this is only a game that means absolutely nothing, right? Quit whining. You don't have to like me lmao.
> 
> But just to piss you off even more for the fuck of it:
> 
> @DuranDuran PE
> 
> 
> Spoiler: I vote for
> 
> 
> 
> @Liz06 like I originally did because I'm not petty enough to change my vote for no reason at all just because someone offended me.





morphe83 PE said:


> My brother who works in oil & gas keep being transferred to new places so whenever I can, I try to go visit him and discover the new place he is in. He is older than me and I was always glued to him  I think next time he will block me on his phone
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: CLICK ON ME TO KNOW THE DESTINATION
> 
> 
> 
> Dubai


Good for you!!!!


----------



## DLD PE

I've known a couple of people who have been there. I know a couple from high school and the guy got his masters in geology and got a job there. They live in Houston now. Anyway, they seemed to like Dubai and their kids went to school there for a while. The one thing I remember them commenting on was there's no toilet paper in any of the restrooms. That's one of the quirks that took them a while to adjust to.


----------



## txjennah PE

I had a coworker who constantly bragged about his ~~status~~ with American Airlines and had a shitload of frequent flier miles. One weekend he decided to use his free miles to fly to Dubai. He was there for six hours and then flew back to the States.


----------



## DLD PE




----------



## morphe83 PE

DuranDuran PE said:


> I've known a couple of people who have been there. I know a couple from high school and the guy got his masters in geology and got a job there. They live in Houston now. Anyway, they seemed to like Dubai and their kids went to school there for a while. The one thing I remember them commenting on was there's no toilet paper in any of the restrooms. That's one of the quirks that took them a while to adjust to.


You jut gave me a gift idea!  .
They have Bidet, 2 weeks of Bidet!


----------



## DLD PE

morphe83 PE said:


> You jut gave me a gift idea!  .
> They have Bidet, 2 weeks of Bidet!


I'm imagining some odd couple walking around the streets of Dubai carrying a bidet in case they have to use a public restroom....


----------



## Liz06

@DuranDuran PE I vote for @txjennah PE


----------



## MeowMeow PE

Dude I got a bidet last year for my house AND IT CHANGED MY LIFE!!!!!!!!! I'm trying to get my company to install them in the bathrooms. I wish everywhere had bidets.


----------



## DLD PE




----------



## morphe83 PE

DuranDuran PE said:


> I'm imagining some odd couple walking around the streets of Dubai carrying a bidet in case they have to use a public restroom....


I went to similar place and they usually have Bidet even in public restroom so we should be safe, since it is my first time in there I will let you know how my restroom visits went there once back!  I am sure you can't wait to hear all about it


----------



## DLD PE

morphe83 PE said:


> I went to similar place and they usually have Bidet even in public restroom so we should be safe, since it is my first time in there I will let you know how my restroom visits went there once back!  I am sure you can't wait to here all about it


Can't wait!


----------



## morphe83 PE

MeowMeow said:


> Dude I got a bidet last year for my house AND IT CHANGED MY LIFE!!!!!!!!! I'm trying to get my company to install them in the bathrooms. I wish everywhere had bidets.


I do too I have both Toilet paper and Bidet, talking about luxury


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

morphe83 PE said:


> My brother who works in oil & gas keep being transferred to new places so whenever I can, I try to go visit him and discover the new place he is in. He is older than me and I was always glued to him  I think next time he will block me on his phone
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: CLICK ON ME TO KNOW THE DESTINATION
> 
> 
> 
> Dubai


Your spoiler game is


Spoiler: click here, it'll be good for both of us



Top notch!


----------



## txjennah PE

Liz06 said:


> @DuranDuran PE I vote for @txjennah PE


----------



## MeowMeow PE

morphe83 PE said:


> I do too I have both Toilet paper and Bidet, talking about luxury


Yeah, I still have toilet paper too to dry myself with and make sure it's all actually clean lol but we use significantly less than we did before!!!


----------



## DLD PE




----------



## txjennah PE

@MeowMeow @morphe83 PE I'd be curious to see how many bidets were installed in the US after March 2020...


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

morphe83 PE said:


> Not sure what's better getting the "pass" green button in NCEES or discovering the spoiler tag!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I will be out of the country starting this evening so if I am too quiet (which is abnormal) don't worry I'll be back in 2 weeks


I'll let you know when I see it again. I mean, the green boxes over the red one helps a bit, but damn. I want my fecking life back.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

txjennah PE said:


> @MeowMeow @morphe83 PE I'd be curious to see how many bidets were installed in the US after March 2020...


We already had one.


----------



## morphe83 PE

MeowMeow said:


> Yeah, I still have toilet paper too to dry myself with and make sure it's all actually clean lol but we use significantly less than we did before!!!


Exactly! I knew you were my soulmate until you voted for me


----------



## morphe83 PE

txjennah PE said:


> @MeowMeow @morphe83 PE I'd be curious to see how many bidets were installed in the US after March 2020...


In my neighborhood Facebook page, it was a hit! I was the Bidet expert since I had it way before the TP crisis. Answering all dramatic questions  before they jumped to get one.


----------



## morphe83 PE




----------



## morphe83 PE

vhab49_PE said:


> I'll let you know when I see it again. I mean, the green boxes over the red one helps a bit, but damn. I want my fecking life back.


Good luck, you guys are the next Level, SE, I won't even try! PE Civil-structural was already a pain  I can't even imagine SE!!!


----------



## steel

Spitfire6532 said:


> @DuranDuran PE I vote for @structurenole15 for constantly overreacting and then immediately accusing others of taking things too seriously and overreacting.


You're taking this game wayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy too seriously lmao. 

The fact that you're offended by an absolute nobody like me is hilarious <3 Hope it works out for you


----------



## RBHeadge PE

txjennah PE said:


> @MeowMeow @morphe83 PE I'd be curious to see how many bidets were installed in the US after March 2020...


A lot apparently. DIY hose kits were popular sales in 2020


----------



## DLD PE

The first time I ever used a bidet was in the house I contracted Covid in. For superstitious reasons, it's a "No" for me atm.


----------



## steel

@DuranDuran PE I change my vote to @txjennah PE for thinking this game is as serious as real life.

It's a fucking game. Stop taking it so seriously. IT. MEANS. FUCKING. NOTHING.


----------



## txjennah PE

Today I get to test out a useful feature on EB called the ignore button.


----------



## MeowMeow PE

structurenole15 said:


> You're taking this game wayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy too seriously lmao.
> 
> The fact that you're offended by an absolute nobody like me is hilarious <3 Hope it works out for you


@structurenole15 it's hard to tell if you are joking or not lol  I seriously don't think @Spitfire6532 (or anyone) gets offended. People are just joking around and having fun playing the game, and that includes making silly accusations. Nobody is really taking it seriously.


----------



## txjennah PE

I do feel like I incited this by calling this person's game play tactics "weird as shit," and there were ways to express my concerns without resorting to that kind of description. I apologize for my immaturity, and this person doesn't have to accept my apology.

But at some point, continuously telling people to get the fuck over themselves (including through DMs) when you are constantly overreacting to comments isn't a redeeming quality either.


----------



## MeowMeow PE




----------



## MeowMeow PE




----------



## MeowMeow PE

a little dance party anyone?


----------



## txjennah PE




----------



## Spitfire6532

I'm not sure that I could script a more fitting response to such an accusation. 



> Spitfire6532 said:
> @DuranDuran PE I vote for @structurenole15 for constantly overreacting and then immediately accusing others of taking things too seriously and overreacting.





> structurenole15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're taking this game wayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy too seriously lmao.
> 
> The fact that you're offended by an absolute nobody like me is hilarious <3 Hope it works out for you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> structurenole15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> @DuranDuran PE I change my vote to @txjennah PE for thinking this game is as serious as real life.
> 
> It's a fucking game. Stop taking it so seriously. IT. MEANS. FUCKING. NOTHING.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## DLD PE

Note from your mod:

Alright, everyone take a breather. It's a game, and the point of this game is to have fun with some occasional good-natured ribbing. It's part of the game, and hopefully no one takes offense nor takes any of it seriously.

Also, just to throw it out there, townies gang-piling and turning against each other does NOT trigger the Cassandra.


----------



## txjennah PE

@DuranDuran PE Does the Cassandra get triggered if someone fakes being the Cassandra?

LOOK AT ME, I'M CASSANDRA


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

DuranDuran PE said:


> Note from your mod:
> 
> Alright, everyone take a breather. It's a game, and the point of this game is to have fun with some occasional good-natured ribbing. It's part of the game, and hopefully no one takes offense nor takes any of it seriously.
> 
> Also, just to throw it out there, townies gang-piling and turning against each other does NOT trigger the Cassandra.


So you're confirming we're all townies???


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

I'd just like to 2nd ...
@structurenole15 I didn't interpret anyone's posts as actually offended or taking things seriously. Everyone is just playing around. All in good fun.


----------



## JayKay PE

MY ODIN. I MUST SAVE HIM. NO TOASTY KITTY.


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

DuranDuran PE said:


> Note from your mod:
> 
> Alright, everyone take a breather. It's a game, and the point of this game is to have fun with some occasional good-natured ribbing. It's part of the game, and hopefully no one takes offense nor takes any of it seriously.
> 
> Also, just to throw it out there, townies gang-piling and turning against each other does NOT trigger the Cassandra.


How many times do I need to ask out Cassandra before it's considered harassment?



Spoiler: The exact #



At least one more


----------



## Dothracki PE

EyehatethePEexam PE said:


> How many times do I need to ask out Cassandra before it's considered harassment?
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: The exact #
> 
> 
> 
> At least one more


----------



## morphe83 PE

JayKay PE said:


> MY ODIN. I MUST SAVE HIM. NO TOASTY KITTY.
> 
> View attachment 26462


I used to have his twin long time ago  He passed. Yours is so cute I just want a hug


----------



## JayKay PE

@EyehatethePEexam PE you don’t have time to find Cassandra. You need to babysit my little prince. He’s delicate.


----------



## SaltySteve PE

JERY! JERY! JERY!


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

I guess I'll officially cast a vote
@DuranDuran PE I vote for @Liz06


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

JayKay PE said:


> @EyehatethePEexam PE you don’t have time to find Cassandra. You need to babysit my little prince. He’s delicate.
> 
> View attachment 26463


You should be aware that I treat cats much the same way that ALF treated cats.



Spoiler: what?



No spoiler- but I have an obsession and image to uphold.


----------



## morphe83 PE

EyehatethePEexam PE said:


> You should be aware that I treat cats much the same way that ALF treated cats.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: what?
> 
> 
> 
> No spoiler- but I have an obsession and image to uphold.


----------



## DLD PE




----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

You know I have a cousin named Liz



Spoiler: How does that pertain?



We didn't lynch her


----------



## MeowMeow PE

@DuranDuran PE I suppose I oughta cast my vote for @Liz06 too


----------



## djl PE

txjennah PE said:


> @DuranDuran PE Does the Cassandra get triggered if someone fakes being the Cassandra?
> 
> LOOK AT ME, I'M CASSANDRA


I already did that and it was "sus" sooooooooo



Spoiler: Is TXJ sus??



@txjennah PE you sus


----------



## djl PE

@DuranDuran PE I vote for @djl PE because it seems fun


----------



## DLD PE

Only missing @FlangeheadPEAZ 's vote. Calling @FlangeheadPEAZ !

If everyone agrees, I'd like to wrap up today's lynch before I leave this afternoon.


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

djl PE said:


> @DuranDuran PE I vote for @djl PE because it seems fun


Is this a cry for help?



Spoiler: Please



Don't do it


----------



## djl PE

EyehatethePEexam PE said:


> Is this a cry for help?
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Please
> 
> 
> 
> Don't do it


No, it's


Spoiler



not.



It was half for the


Spoiler



experience



and half for the


Spoiler



possibility of triggering the cassandra



even if the latter was


Spoiler



pointless


----------



## djl PE

Spoiler



I enjoyed doing that ^


----------



## djl PE

Spoiler: how many?



Trippppppllllleeeeee


----------



## txjennah PE

djl PE said:


> I already did that and it was "sus" sooooooooo
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Is TXJ sus??
> 
> 
> 
> @txjennah PE you sus


I might be sus, but I'm less sus than @Liz06 and I'm totally ok with that.


----------



## MeowMeow PE

@Liz06 what do you have to say for yourself?! Can you explain why you are so sus?!


----------



## djl PE

txjennah PE said:


> I might be sus, but I'm less sus than @Liz06 and I'm totally ok with that.


faster than the slowest, right?


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

djl PE said:


> No, it's
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> not.
> 
> 
> 
> It was half for the
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> experience
> 
> 
> 
> and half for the
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> possibility of triggering the cassandra
> 
> 
> 
> even if the latter was
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> pointless


The bar has been


Spoiler: ????



Raised, where's the multi-spoiler button?


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

txjennah PE said:


> I might be sus, but I'm less sus than @Liz06 and I'm totally ok with that.


You're sus, he's sus



Spoiler: and



EVERYBODY'S SUS!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Spoiler



SIMPLY


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Spoiler



HAVING


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Spoiler



A


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Spoiler



WONDERFUL


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Spoiler



CHRISTMASTIME!!!!!!!!


----------



## NikR_PE




----------



## NikR_PE

@DuranDuran PE i vote for @structurenole15 to join in the fun


----------



## beccabun PE

I vote for @FlangeheadPEAZ to vote ASAP!


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> CHRISTMASTIME!!!!!!!!





Spoiler



YOU DID IT!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> SIMPLY


NO


----------



## txjennah PE

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> NO





Spoiler: SIMPLY



HAVING A WONDERFUL CHRISTMAS TIME


----------



## JayKay PE

EyehatethePEexam PE said:


> You're sus, he's sus
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: and
> 
> 
> 
> EVERYBODY'S SUS!


FALSE. ODIN IS NEVER SUS.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

MeowMeow PE said:


> @DuranDuran PE I suppose I oughta cast my vote for @Liz06 too


I just noticed you changed your username and avatar. So distinguished!


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> I just noticed you changed your username and avatar. So distinguished!


cosign 
(do people still say that)


----------



## DLD PE

Time!


----------



## DLD PE

Write-up will be in the morning.

@Liz06 was lynched by the town. She was the last mafia.

Town wins! Good game all!


----------



## NikR_PE

Woohoo


----------



## DLD PE

*Day 7 (Finale):*

@JayKay PE scooped Odin into her arms after @blybrook PE rescued him from the mafia murder attempt. Odin led @JayKay PE to @BlueBlueprintPE 's sleeping quarters, where another red point hat was found. Inside the hat was a tag with the words "Liz" scribbled on it. After a quick trial, the remaining passengers (@MeowMeow PE , @RBHeadge PE , @djl PE , @structurenole15 , @EyehatethePEexam PE , @beccabun PE , @jean15paul_PE , @txjennah PE and @FlangeheadPEAZ ) led @Liz06 to a nearby tree, where she was promptly lynched. @blybrook PE dug yet another grave (the fourth), and the passengers got back on the train to enjoy their remaining but safe passage to the North Pole.

*THE END! Townies Win!*

Congratulations townies! Thank you again for letting me mod. I enjoyed it! Good game all!

*Players and roles:*




@SaltySteve PE was the "Cassandra". The Cassandra role was to be triggered when someone voted for a non-playing character (@blybrook PE or @beccabun PE ). The trigger was never activated and @SaltySteve PE was lynched on Day 2.

*Game notes:*


----------



## beccabun PE

Good round gang! got nervous on day 2 when the only person I investigated got NK'd but the townie coalition was STRONG this round!


----------



## steel

Told ya @txjennah PE. I have never lied about my alignment.

Now in the future, kindly refrain from talking shit about other players for no reason on the last day of a round.

Regardless, this game is meant to be fun AND meaningless. But attacking each other makes it not so. Not sure if I'll be playing again, at least not for quite a while. So thank you to everyone that understood that everything I ever said was in fact meaningless and part of the game. Most of you are great people and I thank you for the good time while it was good.

For those that passed the PE exam, congrats! For those that didn't, I'll see you in hell! (aka the CBT exam center in March/April)


----------



## MeowMeow PE

Thank you so much @DuranDuran PE !!!!! Twas fun!!


----------



## SaltySteve PE

Thanks @DuranDuran PE for another wonderfully narrated story line! I think I would have been more upset if I made it to the end as Cassandra and never got activated. Great game all!


----------



## JayKay PE

structurenole15 said:


> Told ya @txjennah PE. I have never lied about my alignment.
> 
> Now in the future, kindly refrain from talking shit about other players for no reason on the last day of a round.
> 
> Regardless, this game is meant to be fun AND meaningless. But attacking each other makes it not so. Not sure if I'll be playing again, at least not for quite a while. So thank you to everyone that understood that everything I ever said was in fact meaningless and part of the game. Most of you are great people and I thank you for the good time while it was good.
> 
> For those that passed the PE exam, congrats! For those that didn't, I'll see you in hell! (aka the CBT exam center in March/April)


Yo. Dude. Calm your tits.


----------



## SaltySteve PE

structurenole15 said:


> Told ya @txjennah PE. I have never lied about my alignment.
> 
> Now in the future, kindly refrain from talking shit about other players for no reason on the last day of a round.
> 
> Regardless, this game is meant to be fun AND meaningless. But attacking each other makes it not so. Not sure if I'll be playing again, at least not for quite a while. So thank you to everyone that understood that everything I ever said was in fact meaningless and part of the game. Most of you are great people and I thank you for the good time while it was good.
> 
> For those that passed the PE exam, congrats! For those that didn't, I'll see you in hell! (aka the CBT exam center in March/April)


Bruh, get on. No one needs this drama. Let it die and stop poking the wound.


----------



## JayKay PE

I usually don't comment on gameplay, especially since I was not playing this round, but @structurenole15 you have been a bit of an asshole this round. The point of mafia is to have fun an shit talk, but then drop it when its done. You've consistently badgered one of the older players, who is a friend to a lot of us on this forum and irl, and have not endeared yourself to a lot of us. 

@DuranDuran PE was similar when they first started playing, taking it too far, but they quickly realized that being a total bag of dicks isn't a way to make friends when they continue it past the point of a joke. You, on the other hand, seem to have targeted a specific person and harassed them both in the forum and over PMs.

Act like a fucking adult and get over yourself. It's a game. An informal online game to pass the time. Stop trying to act so superior. You're only making one point, and it's pretty much to not invite you to the game going forward.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

DuranDuran PE said:


> *Day 7 (Finale):*
> 
> @JayKay PE scooped Odin into her arms after @blybrook PE rescued him from the mafia murder attempt. Odin led @JayKay PE to @BlueBlueprintPE 's sleeping quarters, where another red point hat was found. Inside the hat was a tag with the words "Liz" scribbled on it. After a quick trial, the remaining passengers (@MeowMeow PE , @RBHeadge PE , @djl PE , @structurenole15 , @EyehatethePEexam PE , @beccabun PE , @jean15paul_PE , @txjennah PE and @FlangeheadPEAZ ) led @Liz06 to a nearby tree, where she was promptly lynched. @blybrook PE dug yet another grave (the fourth), and the passengers got back on the train to enjoy their remaining but safe passage to the North Pole.
> 
> *THE END! Townies Win!*
> 
> Congratulations townies! Thank you again for letting me mod. I enjoyed it! Good game all!
> 
> *Players and roles:*
> 
> View attachment 26477
> 
> 
> @SaltySteve PE was the "Cassandra". The Cassandra role was to be triggered when someone voted for a non-playing character (@blybrook PE or @beccabun PE ). The trigger was never activated and @SaltySteve PE was lynched on Day 2.
> 
> *Game notes:*
> 
> View attachment 26478
> 
> 
> View attachment 26479


I would just like to point out...
Only 1 of the 5 mafia was directly identified through cop investigation. I'm very impressed with how well the townie coalition did at finding the mafia based on the mafia's own statements and actions.

Also, thanks for modding @DuranDuran PE


----------



## txjennah PE

Thank you so much for modding @DuranDuran PE . This was such a fun round!

And thank you to the ignore button! I have been trying it out and it's so handy. 10/10 would recommend.


----------



## Liz06

MeowMeow PE said:


> @Liz06 what do you have to say for yourself?! Can you explain why you are so sus?!


I had a retirement party yesterday!!! I couldn't defend myself


----------



## txjennah PE

I also really enjoyed the play-by-play breakdown @DuranDuran PE and seeing who the cop investigated/who was saved.

And it's cool having that retrospective because I thought initially that @jean15paul_PE was suspicious for retracting their vote for DJL - but they were both normal townies.

And I thought @beccabun PE was suspish for their random vote for square, but turns out they were the cop the whole time!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

gg all. Thanks for modding @DuranDuran PE great job!


----------



## SaltySteve PE

@Liz06 trying to stop that voting block


----------



## Liz06

DuranDuran PE said:


> *Day 7 (Finale):*
> 
> @JayKay PE scooped Odin into her arms after @blybrook PE rescued him from the mafia murder attempt. Odin led @JayKay PE to @BlueBlueprintPE 's sleeping quarters, where another red point hat was found. Inside the hat was a tag with the words "Liz" scribbled on it. After a quick trial, the remaining passengers (@MeowMeow PE , @RBHeadge PE , @djl PE , @structurenole15 , @EyehatethePEexam PE , @beccabun PE , @jean15paul_PE , @txjennah PE and @FlangeheadPEAZ ) led @Liz06 to a nearby tree, where she was promptly lynched. @blybrook PE dug yet another grave (the fourth), and the passengers got back on the train to enjoy their remaining but safe passage to the North Pole.
> 
> *THE END! Townies Win!*
> 
> Congratulations townies! Thank you again for letting me mod. I enjoyed it! Good game all!
> 
> *Players and roles:*
> 
> View attachment 26477
> 
> 
> @SaltySteve PE was the "Cassandra". The Cassandra role was to be triggered when someone voted for a non-playing character (@blybrook PE or @beccabun PE ). The trigger was never activated and @SaltySteve PE was lynched on Day 2.
> 
> *Game notes:*
> 
> View attachment 26478
> 
> 
> View attachment 26479


@DuranDuran PE


----------



## Liz06

SaltySteve PE said:


> @Liz06 trying to stop that voting block
> 
> View attachment 26482


@SaltySteve PE


----------



## steel

JayKay PE said:


> I usually don't comment on gameplay, especially since I was not playing this round, but @structurenole15 you have been a bit of an asshole this round. The point of mafia is to have fun an shit talk, but then drop it when its done. You've consistently badgered one of the older players, who is a friend to a lot of us on this forum and irl, and have not endeared yourself to a lot of us.
> 
> @DuranDuran PE was similar when they first started playing, taking it too far, but they quickly realized that being a total bag of dicks isn't a way to make friends when they continue it past the point of a joke. You, on the other hand, seem to have targeted a specific person and harassed them both in the forum and over PMs.
> 
> Act like a fucking adult and get over yourself. It's a game. An informal online game to pass the time. Stop trying to act so superior. You're only making one point, and it's pretty much to not invite you to the game going forward.


Again, I have never attacked anyone personally. 

It's done. It's over. I consider this matter absolutely and unequivocally over. I posted my last post as a way to say thank you to everyone for making these games fun, and that I'm going to step away for a while.

I wish you a very merry Christmas, Happy Hanukah, or whatever it is you celebrate. I hope you, and everyone else, has an incredibly happy and prosperous new year. Take care. Have fun. Good luck in all your future endeavors.


----------



## txjennah PE

@SaltySteve PE watching everyone trying to initiate the Cassandra after they were already dead


----------



## NikR_PE

Thanks for modding @DuranDuran PE 




JayKay PE said:


> @DuranDuran PE was similar when they first started playing, taking it too far


I skipped the round when DLD first played. I need to go back and maybe read through that game.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

txjennah PE said:


> @SaltySteve PE watching everyone trying to initiate the Cassandra after they were already dead



Actually, I don't think @SaltySteve PE knew he was the Cassandra. I don't think the Cassandra finds out until they are activated.


----------



## NikR_PE

txjennah PE said:


> @SaltySteve PE watching everyone trying to initiate the Cassandra after they were already dead



I don't think he knew he was Cassandra till now.


----------



## DLD PE

True. He didn't know until now.


----------



## JayKay PE

I was helping Duran with the Cassandra role, so I kinda knew what the trigger was, and I so badly wanted you guys to vote for me.

And yet, it never happened.


----------



## DLD PE

JayKay PE said:


> I was helping Duran with the Cassandra role, so I kinda knew what the trigger was, and I so badly wanted you guys to vote for me.
> 
> And yet, it never happened.


I just assumed SOMEONE would vote for @JayKay PE . Heck people even vote for me when I'm modding!


----------



## txjennah PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> Actually, I don't think @SaltySteve PE knew he was the Cassandra. I don't think the Cassandra finds out until they are activated.


Ohhh whoops lol


----------



## djl PE

txjennah PE said:


> Ohhh whoops lol



I'm sure I'm like most people here- I usually don't laugh out loud at things I'm watching or reading if I'm alone- but this.... this @txjennah PE ... This really cracked me up


----------



## Spitfire6532

Thanks for modding Duran, fun first round, I'll be sure to be back for more rounds in the future! It's a nice break in the work day!


----------



## Liz06

djl PE said:


> I'm sure I'm like most people here- I usually don't laugh out loud at things I'm watching or reading if I'm alone- but this.... this @txjennah PE ... This really cracked me up


@djl PE ...you can't really be so serious


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

JayKay PE said:


> I usually don't comment on gameplay, especially since I was not playing this round, but @structurenole15 you have been a bit of an asshole this round. The point of mafia is to have fun an shit talk, but then drop it when its done. You've consistently badgered one of the older players, who is a friend to a lot of us on this forum and irl, and have not endeared yourself to a lot of us.
> 
> @DuranDuran PE was similar when they first started playing, taking it too far, but they quickly realized that being a total bag of dicks isn't a way to make friends when they continue it past the point of a joke. You, on the other hand, seem to have targeted a specific person and harassed them both in the forum and over PMs.
> 
> Act like a fucking adult and get over yourself. It's a game. An informal online game to pass the time. Stop trying to act so superior. You're only making one point, and it's pretty much to not invite you to the game going forward.


@DuranDuran PE was def a dick to me in his early days, to where I quit playing for a while (I mean, I was also studying like a mofo). But, he calmed down and all was well after that. Now we communicate all the time, and he is one of the inner circle of people who made 2020 into less of a dumpster fire.


----------



## DLD PE

vhab49_PE said:


> @DuranDuran PE was def a dick to me in his early days, to where I quit playing for a while (I mean, I was also studying like a mofo). But, he calmed down and all was well after that. Now we communicate all the time, and he is one of the inner circle of people who made 2020 into less of a dumpster fire.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Is there any interest in playing another round this year? I'm willing to do a simple game starting on Monday.


----------



## MeowMeow PE

I'd be down


----------



## SaltySteve PE

txjennah PE said:


> @SaltySteve PE watching everyone trying to initiate the Cassandra after they were already dead



I wish I would have known. I would have fueled the Cassandra hunt big time then.


----------



## SaltySteve PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Is there any interest in playing another round this year? I'm willing to do a simple game starting on Monday.


Count me out. Next week is a short week for me. SaltyWife is going in to get the ol' snippy snippy on Thursday so I'm taking the day off to ferry her back and forth from the doctor.


----------



## DLD PE

I'm in for the next round, whenever it starts.

I'm in the office all next week until Friday. My wife and I are hosting Christmas, but family aren't coming until Saturday. Work-wise, next week will be fairly light.


----------



## Dothracki PE

I am in


----------



## NikR_PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> Only 1 of the 5 mafia was directly identified through cop investigation. I'm very impressed with how well the townie coalition did at finding the mafia based on the mafia's own statements and actions.


Either that or working in nuclear has given @RBHeadge PE some super powers.


----------



## NikR_PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Is there any interest in playing another round this year? I'm willing to do a simple game starting on Monday.


In


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

I'm probably going to sit this one out.
@RBHeadge PE feel free to use me as an NPC


----------



## djl PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Is there any interest in playing another round this year? I'm willing to do a simple game starting on Monday.


out


----------



## txjennah PE

I'm in!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I'll play next game!


----------



## Spitfire6532

I am in


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

RBHeadge PE said:


> Is there any interest in playing another round this year? I'm willing to do a simple game starting on Monday.


I can play. I won't be on vacation next week, so...


----------



## Liz06

RBHeadge PE said:


> Is there any interest in playing another round this year? I'm willing to do a simple game starting on Monday.


Ok! I am in


----------



## txjennah PE

BlueBlueprintPE said:


> I can play. I won't be on vacation next week, so...


The same thing happened to me when I was maf earlier this year (except I was in the field). Just didn't log in and there wasn't a vote for Mafia, and Mafia lost. Oooopssss!!! Real life always comes first


----------



## txjennah PE

BlueBlueprintPE said:


> I can play. I won't be on vacation next week, so...


Or there was the time when I was the last remaining townie and was supposed to submit RPS and just...didn't. EVEN THOUGH I WAS ON THE THREAD THE ENTIRE TIME.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

... and we've never forgiven @txjennah PE 

 joking of course


----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ

beccabun PE said:


> Good round gang! got nervous on day 2 when the only person I investigated got NK'd but the townie coalition was STRONG this round!


What the hell were you investigating me for  after all the mind games you have played with me you don't have any right to investigate me ever and ever again ...you are forbidden to investigate me  I am always a townie who votes for special cop the very first day but see this game I lasted till the end....


----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ

txjennah PE said:


> Ohhh whoops lol



That is a very famous Indian Playback singer.... By playback I mean for our bollywood movies he sings the song to which the hero lip sync and dances around the trees with the heroine.... you can imagine! lol


----------



## beccabun PE

FlangeheadPEAZ said:


> What the hell were you investigating me for  after all the mind games you have played with me you don't have any right to investigate me ever and ever again ...you are forbidden to investigate me  I am always a townie who votes for special cop the very first day but see this game I lasted till the end....


Hey I haven't played mind games with you in almost a year!


----------



## NikR_PE

beccabun PE said:


> Hey I haven't played mind games with you in almost a year!


Lol. Those wounds never heal.


----------



## txjennah PE

FlangeheadPEAZ said:


> That is a very famous Indian Playback singer.... By playback I mean for our bollywood movies he sings the song to which the hero lip sync and dances around the trees with the heroine.... you can imagine! lol


Oh awesome, thank you for letting me know! My college roommate used to watch/listen to a lot of Bollywood songs, soooo catchy!


----------



## txjennah PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> ... and we've never forgiven @txjennah PE
> 
> joking of course


Everyone was very kind to me despite the overwhelming collective disappoinment.


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

If the game starts on Monday I should probably sit out, I'm done for the year next Wednesday. If it starts tomorrow I would be in (hasn't been brought up as an option, but I'm great at volunteering others for more work).


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

BlueBlueprintPE said:


> I can play. I won't be on vacation next week, so...


THE PEOPLE DEMAND MOAR TIMBER N PIPER


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

EyehatethePEexam PE said:


> If the game starts on Monday I should probably sit out, I'm done for the year next Wednesday. If it starts tomorrow I would be in (hasn't been brought up as an option, but I'm great at volunteering others for more work).


And just like that I ruined my spoiler streak. That fad lasted longer than bell-bottoms should have.


----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ

beccabun PE said:


> Hey I haven't played mind games with you in almost a year!


And I miss that .... Dang its been an year


----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ

NikR_PE said:


> Lol. Those wounds never heal.




Thats true!


----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ

Well that doesnt sound right lol


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> THE PEOPLE DEMAND MOAR TIMBER N PIPER


Granted!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

BlueBlueprintPE said:


> Granted!
> 
> View attachment 26501
> 
> View attachment 26502


DEDDED


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

BlueBlueprintPE said:


> Granted!
> 
> View attachment 26501
> 
> View attachment 26502


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

I shared this with some people already, but....

Great weather + sunbeams + he caught a lizard
Someone is very happy.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Is there any interest in playing another round this year? I'm willing to do a simple game starting on Monday.


Sure count me in.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Is there any interest in playing another round this year? I'm willing to do a simple game starting on Monday.


Sure count me in. Well, not sure why that double posted.


----------



## beccabun PE

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


>


the little *blep*


----------



## RBHeadge PE

We have at least 10 players which is good enough for a simple round.

We can either start tomorrow to accommodate @EyehatethePEexam PE, or start on Monday. Is anyone opposed to starting tomorrow?

For scheduling: Vote will end at 5PM on Thr Dec 23, Thr Dec 30, (and if applicable Fri Dec 17). No gameplay Dec18-19, Dec 24-26, and Dec 31-Jan2.

In:
@MeowMeow PE @DuranDuran PE @Dothracki PE @NikR_PE @txjennah PE @ChebyshevII PE @Spitfire6532 @BlueBlueprintPE @Liz06 @vhab49_PE

?
@beccabun PE @JayKay PE @chart94 @Roarbark @squaretaper LIT AF PE @FlangeheadPEAZ @tj_PE and feel free to tag others.


----------



## DLD PE

I'm not opposed to starting tomorrow.


----------



## MeowMeow PE

I can start tomorrow!


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> We have at least 10 players which is good enough for a simple round.
> 
> We can either start tomorrow to accommodate @EyehatethePEexam PE, or start on Monday. Is anyone opposed to starting tomorrow?
> 
> For scheduling: Vote will end at 5PM on Wed Dec 23, Thr Dec 30, (and if applicable Fri Dec 17). No gameplay Dec18-19, Dec 24-26, and Dec 31-Jan2.
> 
> In:
> @MeowMeow PE @DuranDuran PE @Dothracki PE @NikR_PE @txjennah PE @ChebyshevII PE @Spitfire6532 @BlueBlueprintPE @Liz06 @vhab49_PE
> 
> ?
> @beccabun PE @JayKay PE @chart94 @Roarbark @squaretaper LIT AF PE @FlangeheadPEAZ @tj_PE and feel free to tag others.


I appreciate the attempted accommodation. My feelings won't be hurt if you start on Monday and I sit out the round, I'll still pop in and stir up poop for the first 3 days next week.


----------



## beccabun PE

I'm in, @RBHeadge PE, did you mean that voting ends on Wed Dec 22 or Thurs Dec 23?

EDIT: I can start tomorrow


----------



## Spitfire6532

I can start tomorrow


----------



## JayKay PE

I'm out. Working remotely/trying to keep up with projects and dealing with mom post-surgery is requiring all my brains. I'll pop in and out to comment and stir the pot.


----------



## DLD PE

JayKay PE said:


> I'm out. Working remotely/trying to keep up with projects and dealing with mom post-surgery is requiring all my brains. *I'll pop in and out to comment and stir the pot.*


Suspish


----------



## RBHeadge PE

beccabun PE said:


> I'm in, @RBHeadge PE, did you mean that voting ends on Wed Dec 22 or Thurs Dec 23?
> 
> EDIT: I can start tomorrow


sorry Thursday Dec 23. 

I'll be on the road or otherwise occupied after COB Dec 23. I expect others are in the same position.


----------



## steel

Just gonna lurk here and judge you all this round for the entertainment factor lol


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

I can start tomorrow.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Alright, it looks like there's enough support to start tomorrow. I'll send out roles overnight.


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

@RBHeadge PE I placeholder vote for @MeowMeow PE because I has grudges.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> We have at least 10 players which is good enough for a simple round.
> 
> We can either start tomorrow to accommodate @EyehatethePEexam PE, or start on Monday. Is anyone opposed to starting tomorrow?
> 
> For scheduling: Vote will end at 5PM on Thr Dec 23, Thr Dec 30, (and if applicable Fri Dec 17). No gameplay Dec18-19, Dec 24-26, and Dec 31-Jan2.
> 
> In:
> @MeowMeow PE @DuranDuran PE @Dothracki PE @NikR_PE @txjennah PE @ChebyshevII PE @Spitfire6532 @BlueBlueprintPE @Liz06 @vhab49_PE
> 
> ?
> @beccabun PE @JayKay PE @chart94 @Roarbark @squaretaper LIT AF PE @FlangeheadPEAZ @tj_PE and feel free to tag others.


In it to get killed quickly! LIVE FAST DIE YOUNG UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ

RBHeadge PE said:


> We have at least 10 players which is good enough for a simple round.
> 
> We can either start tomorrow to accommodate @EyehatethePEexam PE, or start on Monday. Is anyone opposed to starting tomorrow?
> 
> For scheduling: Vote will end at 5PM on Thr Dec 23, Thr Dec 30, (and if applicable Fri Dec 17). No gameplay Dec18-19, Dec 24-26, and Dec 31-Jan2.
> 
> In:
> @MeowMeow PE @DuranDuran PE @Dothracki PE @NikR_PE @txjennah PE @ChebyshevII PE @Spitfire6532 @BlueBlueprintPE @Liz06 @vhab49_PE
> 
> ?
> @beccabun PE @JayKay PE @chart94 @Roarbark @squaretaper LIT AF PE @FlangeheadPEAZ @tj_PE and feel free to tag others.


Count me


----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ

RBHeadge PE said:


> sorry Thursday Dec 23.
> 
> I'll be on the road or otherwise occupied after COB Dec 23. I expect others are in the same position.


Same I will be out 23-27th


----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

vhab49_PE said:


> View attachment 26519


ROCKETMAN! BURNING OUT HIS FUSE OUT THERE ALONE...


----------



## RBHeadge PE

*Mafia – No Frills End of Year Game*

There are town members and mafia. Townies must try to find and eliminate the mafia with extreme prejudice before they are eliminated. The game ends when either all of the Mafia is eliminated (town wins), or there are fewer townsfolk than Mafia members (Mafia wins).

The game will start today, *Friday, December 17, 2021*. Lynching will be allowed on the first day. Mafia can lynch the first night. In the event the game extends to the weekend, the game will be in extended night phases starting evening Friday Dec 17 through morning Dec 20, evening Dec 23 through morning Dec 27, and evening Dec 30 through morning Jan 3.

*This is a game has a special character with a trigger element (that has been slightly adjusted) as well as some mafia voting clarification!*

There are townsfolk (townies), and Mafia members. Townsfolk are going to try to eliminate the Mafia with extreme prejudice before the Mafia eliminates them. The game ends when either all of the Mafia is eliminated (town wins), or there are fewer townsfolk than Mafia members (Mafia wins).

During the day, everybody (townsfolk and Mafia) will publicly vote for a person to eliminate; I will eliminate the person with the most votes at the end of the day and reveal what their role was.

The Mafia members are going to privately tell me who they would like to eliminate during the night. A minimum of two mafia votes is needed to make a killing (because the mafia is a family and as long as two are alive, agreement must be met). *Unless only one mafia remains.

Lynches victims will have their roles publicly revealed. Nightkilled victims will not have their role revealed.

In addition to regular townsfolk and members of the Mafia, there is also a Doctor and a Cop. The Doctor can choose someone to “save” during the night; if they choose the same person the Mafia chose, then that player will escape elimination by the Mafia that night. The Cop can “investigate” players during the day and will have their intel before the lynching.

*BY POPULAR DEMAND, THE CASSANDRA IS IN PLAY AGAIN!* The Cassandra player does not know they have this role until a trigger occurs in the game and/or thread. A trigger could be reaching a certain page number or by player actions in the thread (like ghost votes, triple posts, etc.). The trigger is picked before the game begins. The Cassandra can be either mafia or townie alignment and once triggered, they will receive a special PM that explains their new role.

The Cassandra is similar to the investigator, where they will find out information about a player (i.e., what their role is), but they do not have a choice on who the information is about. The information will come to them as a vision (overnight PM) every night until end of game and/or they are killed. Unlike the investigators, the Cassandra *MUST* share their information with the thread. If they do not reveal their information, they will automatically be lynched that evening by the townies whether they are voted for or not. This will override all voting blocks.

The Mafia members know who each other are, but no one knows anyone else’s role except me. I have sent more specific instructions to the members of the Mafia, the Doctor, and the Cop. If you did not receive a PM from me, then you are a regular townsfolk/townie.

You may use this thread to vote and post about the game. Anyone (playing or not playing, eliminated or not) can use this thread to speculate, discuss, accuse, or otherwise participate in the game; just please make sure to follow regular EB forum guidelines.

To vote on a person to eliminate, mention me @RBHeadge PE and tell me specifically that 1) you are voting and 2) the username of the person you are voting to eliminate.

*Please submit your votes in this thread by 9:00 PM EST/8:00 PM Central/7:00 PM Mountain/6:00 PM Pacific Time/Whatever Roar and Bly-time. Exception: votes are due by 5PM on Dec 17, Dec 23, Dec 30.*

A couple of rules:

1) You may use this thread to vote and post about the game
2) Anyone who is an active participant in the game can use this thread to speculate, discuss, accuse, or otherwise participate in the game; just please make sure to follow regular EB forum guidelines.
3) Your vote only counts if you are playing and not yet eliminated.
4) If there is a tie for most votes, I will either ask for 10 rounds of RPS or use a randomizer in a best of 3 round.
*5) EB PMing is allowed this round.*
6) All votes via PM will not count unless they are specifically for Mafia actions.
7) Votes submitted after the deadline will count towards the following day.
8) You are not allowed to reveal your role, privately or publicly, after you have been eliminated. You may not post screengrabs of private messages in this thread.
9) Please keep all trash talk in the thread and don’t take things too seriously!
10) New players get a free pass on the _first day_. No lynches/no night kill. New players this around are: none

Please feel free to ask questions in the thread!

Current players this round: @beccabun PE @BlueBlueprintPE @ChebyshevII PE @Dothracki PE @DuranDuran PE @FlangeheadPEAZ @Liz06 @MeowMeow PE @NikR_PE @Spitfire6532 @squaretaper LIT AF PE @txjennah PE @vhab49_PE @EyehatethePEexam PE 

*NOTE:* Roles will be sent out shortly. Per my usual modding, if a couple of you could please help keep me updated on the vote count as we get closer to the 9pm (or 5pm) EST deadline, I greatly appreciate it!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Roles have been sent out


----------



## DLD PE

SIMPLY


----------



## Dothracki PE

RED


----------



## txjennah PE

DuranDuran PE said:


> SIMPLY


HAVING


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

I believe Cassandra is awoken by



Spoiler: It's going to be good, you won't regret clicking



using a spoiler to vote for a non-playing player, @RBHeadge PE I vote for @JayKay PE


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

It may not have been the intent, but Cassandra has definitely become the Superbowl prop-bet. I care less about the outcome of the game and more about whether David Hasselhoff makes a cameo or if the Gieco cavemen return.


----------



## Dothracki PE




----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

ooh.. I hope I get to be the Cassandra! and we actually activate it before I get dedded...


----------



## txjennah PE

EyehatethePEexam PE said:


> It may not have been the intent, but Cassandra has definitely become the Superbowl prop-bet. I care less about the outcome of the game and more about whether David Hasselhoff makes a cameo or if the Gieco cavemen return.


I know. It's going to be everyone running through all the triggers.

What about if we summon @blybrook PE ?


----------



## txjennah PE

Probably RB outsmarted all of us and is doing it based on the number of pages.


----------



## DLD PE

Maybe we should SPAM until we reach the trigger page!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

DuranDuran PE said:


> Maybe we should SPAM until we reach the trigger page!











Spoiler: The hint


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Spoiler: The hint


Seems like in every sci-fi branch they're convinced that lighted spandex is the wave of the future. I blame/thank Star Trek for the rise in yoga pants.


----------



## NikR_PE

The Cassandra is activated by something to do with RB
@RBHeadge PE i vote for nucflash

Or

@RBHeadge PE i vote for fishguy


----------



## NikR_PE

txjennah PE said:


> Probably RB outsmarted all of us and is doing it based on the number of pages.


Yup Cassandra gets activated when nobody talks about cassandra in a 24 hour period.


----------



## NikR_PE

Triple


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

NikR_PE said:


> Yup Cassandra gets activated when nobody talks about cassandra in a 24 hour period.


I vow not to speak about Cassandra tomorrow or the day after.


----------



## NikR_PE

Lol


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Yay, I'm a townie


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Double


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Triple since that might trigger Cassandra


----------



## Spitfire6532

Well since no one has cast a vote yet, I have let fate decide...sorry meow, Excel has told me that you are maf.

@RBHeadge PE I vote for @MeowMeow PE


----------



## DLD PE

Spitfire6532 said:


> Well since no one has cast a vote yet, I have let fate decide...sorry meow, Excel has told me that you are maf.
> 
> @RBHeadge PE I vote for @MeowMeow PE
> 
> View attachment 26521


According to this I'm the only town. In fact, I'm "TOWN TOWN!"


----------



## steel

I'll activate cassandra for you all. It's triggered by a non-player voting for another non-player.

@RBHeadge PE I vote for @RBHeadge PE


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Maybe Cassandra is triggered by voting of self?

@RBHeadge PE I vote @ChebyshevII PE. Might change with more data.


----------



## MeowMeow PE

Spitfire6532 said:


> Well since no one has cast a vote yet, I have let fate decide...sorry meow, Excel has told me that you are maf.
> 
> @RBHeadge PE I vote for @MeowMeow PE
> 
> View attachment 26521


Your excel spreadsheet is very wrong


----------



## Spitfire6532

MeowMeow PE said:


> Your excel spreadsheet is very wrong


This is one of the few instances where I am not going to be extremely offended by this statement. I take tremendous pride in my spreadsheets.


----------



## MeowMeow PE

Spitfire6532 said:


> This is one of the few instances where I am not going to be extremely offended by this statement. I take tremendous pride in my spreadsheets.


I am certain that your spreadsheet is beautiful and masterfully constructed. I promise you the randomizer is wrong though.


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

Spitfire6532 said:


> This is one of the few instances where I am not going to be extremely offended by this statement. I take tremendous pride in my spreadsheets.


Your Excel file has me random selected as 3rd most likely to be mafia...ironically my high school class voted me the exact same thing. I retaliate, @RBHeadge PE I vote for @Spitfire6532 for their mafia-leaing spreadsheet.


----------



## blybrook PE

The bear is not the trigger.


----------



## Liz06

MeowMeow PE said:


> Your excel spreadsheet is very wrong


@MeowMeow PE I second that!!!


----------



## DLD PE

EyehatethePEexam PE said:


> Your Excel file has me random selected as 3rd most likely to be mafia...ironically my high school class voted me the exact same thing. I retaliate, @RBHeadge PE I vote for @Spitfire6532 for their mafia-leaing spreadsheet.


I graduated 3rd, but I'll take 1st. Thanks spreadsheet!


----------



## Liz06

and the mafia winner OSCAR goes to... @vhab49_PE


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Current vote:
@MeowMeow PE 1 (spitfire,)
@ChebyshevII PE 1 (cheby)
@Spitfire6532 1 (eyehate)


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Do i vote for @square.taoer


DuranDuran PE said:


> According to this I'm the only town. In fact, I'm "TOWN TOWN!"


Is that like Pizza PIzza?


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

@RBHeadge PE I vote for @DuranDuran PE , that DLD.

**Vote subject to change. SO MANY PEOPLE I WANT TO VOTE FOR ON DAY 1!


----------



## DLD PE

vhab49_PE said:


> @RBHeadge PE I vote for @DuranDuran PE , that DLD.
> 
> **Vote subject to change. SO MANY PEOPLE I WANT TO VOTE FOR ON DAY 1!


I can't say I blame you lol.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

vhab49_PE said:


> Do i vote for @square.taoer
> 
> Is that like Pizza PIzza?
> View attachment 26524


I've never noticed this before, but did you know that on the mascot's toga is the repeated symbol LC?


----------



## DLD PE

View attachment Recording #3.mp4


@RBHeadge PE I cast a random vote for @Spitfire6532


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> I've never noticed this before, but did you know that on the mascot's toga is the repeated symbol LC?


Or maybe it's monster from Letter Crunchers (the dirty sister of Number Crunchers) chowing down on a C.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

EyehatethePEexam PE said:


> Or maybe it's monster from Letter Crunchers (the dirty sister of Number Crunchers) chowing down on a C.


OR...and this is a SWAG...maybe it's the initials of "Little Caesars."


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

DuranDuran PE said:


> View attachment 26528
> 
> 
> @RBHeadge PE I cast a random vote for @Spitfire6532


Okay, where do you guys get the randomizer wheel? I figured out, (and I think we can all agree- instantly mastered), the spoiler button. Now I need to know these randomizers you guys use. In the past I've assigned value ranges in Excel based on the order their names were typed by the mod and then used a random number to pick who to vote for...but animation trumps spreadsheets.


----------



## Spitfire6532

DuranDuran PE said:


> View attachment 26528
> 
> 
> @RBHeadge PE I cast a random vote for @Spitfire6532


I think you should rewatch this footage closely, im 99% positive it actually landed on NikR


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> OR...and this is a SWAG...maybe it's the initials of "Little Caesars."


Oh F you and your logic... We need CONSPIRACY!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

EyehatethePEexam PE said:


> Oh F you and your logic... We need CONSPIRACY!


I'm an EE/Software Eng. My (boolean) logic is impeccable.


----------



## DLD PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> OR...and this is a SWAG...maybe it's the initials of "Little Caesars."


I think this makes the most sense. Good catch!


----------



## DLD PE

Spitfire6532 said:


> I think you should rewatch this footage closely, im 99% positive it actually landed on NikR


99% of the time it actually chooses NikR, because it hates NikR.


----------



## DLD PE

EyehatethePEexam PE said:


> Okay, where do you guys get the randomizer wheel? I figured out, (and I think we can all agree- instantly mastered), the spoiler button. Now I need to know these randomizers you guys use. In the past I've assigned value ranges in Excel based on the order their names were typed by the mod and then used a random number to pick who to vote for...but animation trumps spreadsheets.


I use wheelofnames.com


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> I've never noticed this before, but did you know that on the mascot's toga is the repeated symbol LC?


I did know this.


----------



## Roarbark

Still out for now. Been busy gaining weight, and leaving for family vacation on Saturday (Which is tomorrow holy crap). Good luck and happy holidays Mafiafolk!


----------



## beccabun PE

Busy on vacay today, so uhhhh @RBHeadge PE i vote for @Dothracki PE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

DuranDuran PE said:


> SIMPLY


NO


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Current vote:
@MeowMeow PE 1 (spitfire,)
@ChebyshevII PE 1 (cheby)
@Spitfire6532 2 (eyehate,duran)
@DuranDuran PE 1 (vhab)
@Dothracki PE 1 (becca)


----------



## Dothracki PE

beccabun PE said:


> Busy on vacay today, so uhhhh @RBHeadge PE i vote for @Dothracki PE









@RBHeadge PE I vote for @squaretaper LIT AF PE because we need more variety on day 1


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Dothracki PE said:


> @RBHeadge PE I vote for @squaretaper LIT AF PE because we need more variety on day 1


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Current vote:
@MeowMeow PE 1 (spitfire,)
@ChebyshevII PE 1 (cheby)
@Spitfire6532 2 (eyehate,duran)
@DuranDuran PE 1 (vhab)
@Dothracki PE 1 (becca)
@squaretaper LIT AF PE 1 (doth)


----------



## RBHeadge PE

15 min


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Time


----------



## RBHeadge PE

@spiwas lynched by the town. They were a regular townie.

Story, maybe(?) Monday morning


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

RBHeadge PE said:


> Exception: votes are due by 5PM on Dec 17, Dec 23, Dec 30.


Ohhh, you mean 5pm eastern! Got it.


----------



## DLD PE

Oh no! Sorry @Spitfire6532 ! I blame it on the randomizer. I shouldn't have put you next to @NikR_PE since it always tries to land on him.


----------



## Spitfire6532

Ah damnit, I was busy at work and was planning to change my vote to get a tie at the very least... Im on mountain time, I forget that the world runs on east coast time.


----------



## Spitfire6532

You've all lost a good one, good luck uncovering the mafia without my humble assistance.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Spitfire6532 said:


> I forget that the world runs on east coast time.


Welll, I do at least.

But my body is on CET this week. I needed to call it four hours earlier than normal today becuase there's no chance I'm awake at 9pm tonight.


----------



## Spitfire6532

Here's my current list of reads incase this is helpful to anyone.


----------



## morphe83 PE

Don't mind me, just posting a picture of my nephew


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Is mafia happening?


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> Is mafia happening?


No it is saturday?


----------



## NikR_PE

morphe83 PE said:


> Don't mind me, just posting a picture of my nephew  View attachment 26534


What's his name.


----------



## morphe83 PE

NikR_PE said:


> What's his name.


Maximus


----------



## NikR_PE

morphe83 PE said:


> Maximus


That is apt


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

CASSANDRA!!!!!!!!


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> @spiwas lynched by the town. They were a regular townie.
> 
> Story, maybe(?) Monday morning


Sorry @Spitfire6532


----------



## RBHeadge PE

The mafia nightkilled @txjennah PE during the night.

The cassandra has still not been activated.

The remaining players are: @beccabun PE @BlueBlueprintPE @ChebyshevII PE @Dothracki PE @DuranDuran PE @FlangeheadPEAZ @Liz06 @MeowMeow PE @NikR_PE @squaretaper LIT AF PE @vhab49_PE @EyehatethePEexam PE


----------



## txjennah PE




----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> The mafia nightkilled @txjennah PE during the night.
> 
> The cassandra has still not been activated.
> 
> The remaining players are: @beccabun PE @BlueBlueprintPE @ChebyshevII PE @Dothracki PE @DuranDuran PE @FlangeheadPEAZ @Liz06 @MeowMeow PE @NikR_PE @squaretaper LIT AF PE @vhab49_PE @EyehatethePEexam PE


@beccabun PE you maf?

(Cassandra may be activated by someone that never asks the maf status asking the maf status)


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

@JayKay PE you maf?

(Cassandra may be activated by asking a non-playing player their status)


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

Triple


----------



## NikR_PE

Actually Cassandra is activated when you don't say triple.


----------



## Liz06

txjennah PE said:


>



love it  made my morning!!!
Thanks @txjennah PE


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

NikR_PE said:


> Actually Cassandra is activated when you don't say triple.


I think that's my 3rd triple in history


----------



## beccabun PE

EyehatethePEexam PE said:


> @beccabun PE you maf?
> 
> (Cassandra may be activated by someone that never asks the maf status asking the maf status)


nope. you maf? 

(Cassandra may be activated by someone asking the person who asked them if they're maf if they're maf)


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

Maybe it's doing a different song than Simply Having a Wonderful Christmas Time


----------



## txjennah PE

Liz06 said:


> love it  made my morning!!!
> Thanks @txjennah PE


Oh yay, I'm glad to hear it! You're welcome!


----------



## txjennah PE

EyehatethePEexam PE said:


> Maybe it's doing a different song than Simply Having a Wonderful Christmas Time


Laaaaaaaaaast Christmas, I gave you my hearrrttttttttttttttt


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

Alright


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

Stop


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

Collaborate


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

And


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

Listen


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

Ice


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

Is


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

Back


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

With


----------



## JayKay PE

EyehatethePEexam PE said:


> @JayKay PE you maf?
> 
> (Cassandra may be activated by asking a non-playing player their status)


i am not maf. i am fucking tired.

thx


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

A


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

Brand


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

New


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

Invention


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

My all time favorite Christmas song. maybe Cassandra us triggered by everyone posting their favorite


----------



## RBHeadge PE

The Cassandra has been activated.


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> The Cassandra has been activated.


Cassandra loves Vanilla Ice


----------



## beccabun PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> The Cassandra has been activated.


would be great if it was just from @JayKay PE saying they were tired.


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

beccabun PE said:


> would be great if it was just from @JayKay PE saying they were tired.


I acknowledge no other options than Cassandra being activated by Vanilla Ice.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

@RBHeadge PE I vote for @vhab49_PE due to insufficient Hilti bolts.


----------



## DLD PE

Word to your mother.


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

I may or may not be the Cassandra, but I have to say that



Spoiler: Feel that suspense? It's intense. Makes no sense. I'm on the fence.



@DuranDuran PE has good taste in music


----------



## Spitfire6532

Do we have to wait until the game is over to know what the trigger was??


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Spitfire6532 said:


> Do we have to wait until the game is over to know what the trigger was??


Not necessarily. But the precedent was to wait until the end of the round


----------



## txjennah PE

The Cassandra was activated by the holy powers of Wham.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

txjennah PE said:


> The Cassandra was activated by the holy powers of Wham.


I know the jingle but I honestly don't really know the lyrics at all. For that, I am grateful.


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Not necessarily. But the precedent was to wait until the end of the round


If it was not pertaining to Vanilla Ice the trigger need never be told.


----------



## txjennah PE

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> I know the jingle but I honestly don't really know the lyrics at all. For that, I am grateful.


Last Christmas, I gave you my heart
But the very next day, you gave it away
This year, to save me from tears
I'll give it to someone special


----------



## txjennah PE

@squaretaper LIT AF PE they can't match the brilliance of SIMPLY


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

txjennah PE said:


> SIMPLY


NO


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Current Vote:
@vhab49_PE 1 (square)


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

@RBHeadge PE I'll jump on the voting @vhab49_PE bandwagon.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

EyehatethePEexam PE said:


> If it was not pertaining to Vanilla Ice the trigger need never be told.


Yeah... it was definitely not Vanilla Ice


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Yeah... it was definitely not Vanilla Ice


So we know that the trigger was not part of a gauge or a 9.


----------



## DLD PE

EyehatethePEexam PE said:


> So we know that the trigger was not part of a gauge or a 9.


Could have been a 5.0.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

It is past day one, @RBHeadge PE , I vote for @squaretaper LIT AF PE . Esp since for whatever reason @ChebyshevII PE has jumped on the vote for me bandwagon with them.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Current Vote:

@vhab49_PE 2 (square, cheb)
@squaretaper LIT AF PE 1 (vhab)


----------



## DLD PE

@RBHeadge PE I vote for @Liz06 for being quiet. Last time she was this quiet she was mafia.


----------



## Dothracki PE

@RBHeadge PE I'll stick with my vote for @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

@vhab49_PE you maf?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

@vhab49_PE 2 (square, cheb)
@squaretaper LIT AF PE 2 (vhab, doth)
@Liz06 1 (duran)


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

EyehatethePEexam PE said:


> @vhab49_PE you maf?


No.


----------



## beccabun PE

will give @Liz06 an hour to defend herself, otherwise I'll join @DuranDuran PE 's vote


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

@RBHeadge PE I hesitantly vote for @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## RBHeadge PE

@vhab49_PE 2 (square, cheb)
@squaretaper LIT AF PE 3 (vhab, doth, eyehate)
@Liz06 1 (duran)


----------



## beccabun PE

@RBHeadge PE i vote for @Liz06


----------



## RBHeadge PE

@vhab49_PE 2 (square, cheb)
@squaretaper LIT AF PE 3 (vhab, doth, eyehate)
@Liz06 2 (duran, becca)


----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ

@RBHeadge PE I vote for @Liz06


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

@RBHeadge PE I vote for @JayKay PE for breaking up @EyehatethePEexam PE song lyrics.... oh wait..... I vote for @MeowMeow PE cuz I haven't seen any posts from them all day.... sus


JayKay PE said:


> i am not maf. i am fucking tired.
> 
> thx


----------



## NikR_PE

txjennah PE said:


> Laaaaaaaaaast Christmas, I gave you my hearrrttttttttttttttt


----------



## NikR_PE

Till what time are we allowed to vote?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

@RBHeadge PE I would like to change my vote to @Liz06 for the same reason. *throws Hilti bolts*


----------



## MeowMeow PE

BlueBlueprintPE said:


> @RBHeadge PE I vote for @JayKay PE for breaking up @EyehatethePEexam PE song lyrics.... oh wait..... I vote for @MeowMeow PE cuz I haven't seen any posts from them all day.... sus


I had today off work so I’ve been galavanting around town. Friday was my office Christmas party! And I thought I had til 5 pm central Friday to vote  Tomorrow I’ll be back to normal!!!


----------



## MeowMeow PE

NikR_PE said:


> Till what time are we allowed to vote?


8 pm central today!


----------



## MeowMeow PE

@RBHeadge PE I vote for @BlueBlueprintPE for voting for me


----------



## NikR_PE

@RBHeadge PE i vote for @squaretaper LIT AF PE 
As the prophecy foretold, if square is not lynched by day 1 they are mafia.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

@vhab49_PE 1 (cheb)
@squaretaper LIT AF PE 4 (vhab, doth, eyehate, nikr)
@Liz06 4 (duran, becca, flange)
@MeowMeow PE 1 (blue)
@BlueBlueprintPE 1 (meow)


----------



## RBHeadge PE

30 min


----------



## MeowMeow PE

I’m going to hope real hard and assume that Liz is not mafia two games in a row for her first two games ever and since she hasn’t voted to save herself I will. @RBHeadge PE I change my vote to @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Time. 
Sorry for being late. It looks like meow posted at 8:53 so her vote counts.

Final tally
@vhab49_PE 1 (cheb)
@squaretaper LIT AF PE 5 (vhab, doth, eyehate, nikr, meow)
@Liz06 4 (duran, becca, flange, square)
@MeowMeow PE 1 (blue)

@squaretaper LIT AF PE was lynched by the town


Spoiler: Alignment



He was mafia.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Casandra activated.
Random mafia lynch on day 2.

I'm calling a town win.


----------



## DLD PE

MeowMeow PE said:


> I’m going to hope real hard and assume that Liz is not mafia two games in a row for her first two games ever and since she hasn’t voted to save herself I will. @RBHeadge PE I change my vote to @squaretaper LIT AF PE


@MeowMeow PE is definitely townie!


----------



## txjennah PE

Now I know why I was targeted for the night kill! 

But you can't silence me, @squaretaper LIT AF PE 

SIMPLY
HAVING


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

MeowMeow PE said:


> I’m going to hope real hard and assume that Liz is not mafia two games in a row for her first two games ever and since she hasn’t voted to save herself I will. @RBHeadge PE I change my vote to @squaretaper LIT AF PE


oooh. Nice work @MeowMeow PE !! I rescind my sus comment!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> Casandra activated.
> Random mafia lynch on day 2.
> 
> I'm calling a town win.


Not random. It follows the rules. Square made it past day one, therefore was mafia.


----------



## beccabun PE

vhab49_PE said:


> Not random. It follows the rules. Square made it past day one, therefore was mafia.


it's VERY weird how that seems to work out every time. Are there any other rules that can get us another mafia tonight??


----------



## RBHeadge PE

@Dothracki PE was killed by the mafia during the night.

The remaining players are: @beccabun PE @BlueBlueprintPE @ChebyshevII PE @DuranDuran PE @FlangeheadPEAZ @Liz06 @MeowMeow PE @NikR_PE @vhab49_PE @EyehatethePEexam PE


----------



## Dothracki PE

To quote @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## JayKay PE

beccabun PE said:


> it's VERY weird how that seems to work out every time. Are there any other rules that can get us another mafia tonight??


A very basic rule: @vhab49_PE always tells the truth.


----------



## DLD PE

JayKay PE said:


> A very basic rule: @vhab49_PE always tells the truth.


This is true. 

@vhab49_PE never lies
@Dothracki PE is a regular townie
@Spitfire6532 is a regular townie
@squaretaper LIT AF PE is always mafia when he survives the first day


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

JayKay PE said:


> A very basic rule: @vhab49_PE always tells the truth.


Another basic rule- Ice Ice Baby ALWAYS creates magic in any chat board.


----------



## Eng_Girl95

Hey! So I’m new to this forum and I found this games forum and at the top was this mafia thread!
I’ve played mafia once with some friends years ago. Do you all mind if I lurk here? I think you’re already playing? Maybe I can join next game!


----------



## DLD PE

Oh wait, we don't know if @Dothracki PE is a regular townie. We just know he's a townie but the nightkill obviously doesn't reveal a special role.


----------



## DLD PE

eng_girl95 said:


> Hey! So I’m new to this forum and I found this games forum and at the top was this mafia thread!
> I’ve played mafia once with some friends years ago. Do you all mind if I lurk here? I think you’re already playing? Maybe I can join next game!


We always welcome new players! Start at page 1 and read through the whole thing to get acquainted. lol/jk stick around and join the next game!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

eng_girl95 said:


> Hey! So I’m new to this forum and I found this games forum and at the top was this mafia thread!
> I’ve played mafia once with some friends years ago. Do you all mind if I lurk here? I think you’re already playing? Maybe I can join next game!


Welcome!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

DuranDuran PE said:


> @squaretaper LIT AF PE is always mafia when he survives the first day


This is becoming more and more freakishly true. At first it was a joke, but now?? *hides under covers*


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

txjennah PE said:


> SIMPLY


NO


----------



## DLD PE

LAST CHRISTMAS


----------



## beccabun PE

DuranDuran PE said:


> LAST CHRISTMAS


NO


----------



## txjennah PE

eng_girl95 said:


> Hey! So I’m new to this forum and I found this games forum and at the top was this mafia thread!
> I’ve played mafia once with some friends years ago. Do you all mind if I lurk here? I think you’re already playing? Maybe I can join next game!


Welcome! Please do join us for the next game if you are available, and lurk away!  We love getting new players!


----------



## txjennah PE

I DON'T WANT A LOT FOR CHRISTMAS
THERE'S JUST ONE THING I NEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEED


----------



## RBHeadge PE

eng_girl95 said:


> Hey! So I’m new to this forum and I found this games forum and at the top was this mafia thread!
> I’ve played mafia once with some friends years ago. Do you all mind if I lurk here? I think you’re already playing? Maybe I can join next game!


Welcome!
Yes, feel free to lurk, or speculate in this thread. We're in the middle of a "no frills" end of year game. We probably won't start a new round until next year.


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

eng_girl95 said:


> Hey! So I’m new to this forum and I found this games forum and at the top was this mafia thread!
> I’ve played mafia once with some friends years ago. Do you all mind if I lurk here? I think you’re already playing? Maybe I can join next game!


You must ante to get in. We need at least 12 pictures of your pets. If you don't have pets you'll need to go somewhere with animals and stage enough pictures to fake it.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

eng_girl95 said:


> Hey! So I’m new to this forum and I found this games forum and at the top was this mafia thread!
> I’ve played mafia once with some friends years ago. Do you all mind if I lurk here? I think you’re already playing? Maybe I can join next game!


Welcome.
Anyone is welcome to hangout, play (or not), and make friends. 
For whatever it's worth, I'm not playing this round. Life is busy at the moment.


----------



## steel

eng_girl95 said:


> Hey! So I’m new to this forum and I found this games forum and at the top was this mafia thread!
> I’ve played mafia once with some friends years ago. Do you all mind if I lurk here? I think you’re already playing? Maybe I can join next game!


Welcome! I'll echo @jean15paul_PE's sentiments. I'm not playing this one either, but things always get less crazy after the holidays haha.


----------



## beccabun PE

Alright if no one else wants to get the ball rolling, I guess I will. @RBHeadge PE I vote for @FlangeheadPEAZ

I'll check back in later to see what Cassandra has to say


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

@RBHeadge PE by square's own admission he is maf. Therefore I vote @squaretaper LIT AF PE

Just kidding. I know he's been lynched. I vote @NikR_PE instead


----------



## NikR_PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> @RBHeadge PE by square's own admission he is maf. Therefore I vote @squaretaper LIT AF PE
> 
> Just kidding. I know he's been lynched. I vote @NikR_PE instead


Intersting


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

beccabun PE said:


> Alright if no one else wants to get the ball rolling, I guess I will. @RBHeadge PE I vote for @FlangeheadPEAZ
> 
> I'll check back in later to see what Cassandra has to say


She said she's magnitized by the mic


----------



## beccabun PE

EyehatethePEexam PE said:


> She said she's magnitized by the mic


never mind I vote for @EyehatethePEexam PE to stop the vanilla ice lyrics


----------



## steel

@RBHeadge PE I vote for @jean15paul_PE and @SaltySteve PE


----------



## Dothracki PE

beccabun PE said:


> never mind I vote for @EyehatethePEexam PE to stop the vanilla ice lyrics


Alright stop, collaborate and listen...


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

@RBHeadge PE I vote for..... @ChebyshevII PE 
He voted for me yesterday in alignment with a Maf and did not change off.
Although hmm, seems like an odd move for two mafia to align the first votes on day two (or six, IDK when I am)
Whatever. I keep my vote for now, will change if I decide to, and remember.


----------



## DLD PE

I think I'll keep poking the liz.....

@RBHeadge PE I vote for @Liz06 for the time being.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Current Vote:
@NikR_PE 1 (cheb)
@EyehatethePEexam PE 1 (becca)
@ChebyshevII PE 1 (vhab)
@Liz06 1 (duran)


----------



## Liz06

Wasn’t me! 
I vote for @vhab49_PE


----------



## DLD PE

Liz06 said:


> Wasn’t me!
> I vote for @vhab49_PE


Interesting


----------



## Spitfire6532




----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

Liz06 said:


> Wasn’t me!
> I vote for @vhab49_PE


hmmmm.... interesting move. what does the liz know the we don't?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Current Vote:
@NikR_PE 1 (cheb)
@EyehatethePEexam PE 1 (becca)
@ChebyshevII PE 1 (vhab)
@Liz06 1 (duran)
@vhab49_PE 1 (liz)


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

The Cassandra says....
@RBHeadge PE is the mod!
Vote accordingly


----------



## txjennah PE

Ghosts should be allowed to vote. It's Christmas! I'm the ghost of Christmas future!!!


----------



## DLD PE

Current reads:

Probably townie - @NikR_PE , @vhab49_PE , @MeowMeow PE , @DuranDuran PE , @EyehatethePEexam PE
Leaning Mafia - @beccabun PE , @ChebyshevII PE , @FlangeheadPEAZ
Neutral - @BlueBlueprintPE , @Liz06

Probably mod - @RBHeadge PE


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

BlueBlueprintPE said:


> hmmmm.... interesting move. what does the liz know the we don't?


Who the other Mafia are? Maybe they are mafia. Since I am NOT one.

Edit for clarity. Dont think it worked. Oh well.


----------



## beccabun PE

Liz06 said:


> Wasn’t me!
> I vote for @vhab49_PE


Is this an official vote? Since rbh wasn’t tagged?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

@RBHeadge PE i change my vote to @vhab49_PE

also, I am not maf this time.


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

well since vhab never lies (rule # ?? ) ... @RBHeadge PE I vote for @ChebyshevII PE


----------



## DLD PE

@RBHeadge PE I also change my vote to @ChebyshevII PE


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I can’t say I “never” lie, since that in and of itself would be a lie.

However, let the record show that I am not mafia this time. I voted for vhab only out of self-preservation and retaliation.

and assuming I’m maf just because a maf voted for @vhab49_PE yesterday constitutes a logical fallacy. Not that it matters to the game…


----------



## DLD PE

@ChebyshevII PE your defense is well appreciated.

I put "lean mafia" category because you voted for Vhab yesterday, but we all know she doesn't lie so when she said, "No" when asked if she was mafia, you kept your vote. That's the only reason I put you that category. Also, Vhab voted for Square, solidifying her townie status.

Today you voted for her again, so I'm elevating your mafia status


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

DuranDuran PE said:


> @ChebyshevII PE your defense is well appreciated.
> 
> I put "lean mafia" category because you voted for Vhab yesterday, but we all know she doesn't lie so when she said, "No" when asked if she was mafia, you kept your vote. That's the only reason I put you that category. Also, Vhab voted for Square, solidifying her townie status.
> 
> Today you voted for her again, so I'm elevating your mafia status


Tl;dr: defending yourself means you’re mafia. @RBHeadge PE is that already in the “tips & tricks” list?


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

I heard that @DuranDuran PE hates puppies ... must be mafia!!!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Additionally, I’d like to point out that, even if @vhab49_PE was a townie, it does not logically follow that my voting for her means I must be maf. Remember, I’m grasping at straws as much as all the other townies.


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

@RBHeadge PE I vote for @ChebyshevII PE because I have to vote for someone. @beccabun PE is on thin ice-ice baby for not liking my lyrical posts.


----------



## DLD PE

Puppy photos from 6 years ago as part of evasive maneuvers!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Le me, trying to rationalize my way out of my current situation…


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Le me, trying to rationalize my way out of my current situation…
> View attachment 26570


Ugh.. that jump... I know it well


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Tl;dr: defending yourself means you’re mafia. @RBHeadge PE is that already in the “tips & tricks” list?


Defending yourself = maf
Defending yourself = townie
not defending yourself = maf
not defending yourself = townie 

make sense?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

BlueBlueprintPE said:


> Defending yourself = maf
> Defending yourself = townie
> not defending yourself = maf
> not defending yourself = townie
> 
> make sense?


Yep. I am simultaneously maf and townie until I get lynched.
Channeling my inner schrodinger.


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Yep. I am simultaneously maf and townie until I get lynched.
> Channeling my inner schrodinger.


precisely ...


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Current Vote:
@EyehatethePEexam PE 1 (becca)
@ChebyshevII PE 4 (vhab, duran, blue, eyehate)
@Liz06 1 (duran)
@vhab49_PE 2 (liz, cheb)


----------



## MeowMeow PE

Guess I’ll jump on the chebs train 
@RBHeadge PE I vote for @ChebyshevII PE


----------



## txjennah PE




----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

txjennah PE said:


>


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

I think im going to change my vote if not too late.... Is it 7c or 8c? @RBHeadge PE i change my vote to @Liz06 .


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

@RBHeadge PE i’m also going to change to @Liz06 if only to have some chance at staying alive:


----------



## RBHeadge PE

It's 9pm est


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> It's 9pm est


I know this. Or at least i should, but it os one of those little facts i just cannot remember.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Current Vote:
@EyehatethePEexam PE 1 (becca)
@ChebyshevII PE 3 (, duran, blue, eyehate)
@Liz06 2 (vhab, cheb)
@vhab49_PE 1 (liz)


----------



## Dothracki PE

txjennah PE said:


>



Polar express was last round, I think you missed the train


----------



## NikR_PE

@RBHeadge PE i vote for @ChebyshevII PE


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Current Vote:
@EyehatethePEexam PE 1 (becca)
@ChebyshevII PE 4(nikr, duran, blue, eyehate)
@Liz06 2 (vhab, cheb)
@vhab49_PE 1 (liz)


----------



## RBHeadge PE

time


----------



## RBHeadge PE

@ChebyshevII PE was lynched by the town



Spoiler: He was a



Townie


----------



## DLD PE

Dang it! Sorry @ChebyshevII PE !


----------



## MeowMeow PE

Awww man!!!!! So sorry @ChebyshevII PE


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP




----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Did the Cassandra reveal anything today?
I guess not. Their visions come at night time I think.


----------



## DLD PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> Did the Cassandra reveal anything today?
> I guess not. Their visions come at night time I think.


Yes, she said:


Spoiler: Cassandra Vision



"DLD doesn't have an effing clue!"


----------



## JayKay PE

txjennah PE said:


> I DON'T WANT A LOT FOR CHRISTMAS
> THERE'S JUST ONE THING I NEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEED


hey. i'm considered a big deal


----------



## RBHeadge PE

@DuranDuran PE was killed by the mafia during the night.

The remaining players are: @beccabun PE @BlueBlueprintPE @FlangeheadPEAZ @Liz06 @MeowMeow PE @NikR_PE @vhab49_PE @EyehatethePEexam PE


----------



## DLD PE

Whup! I figured as much. Good luck townies! Also,


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

@RBHeadge PE i vote for @Liz06 .


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Current vote:
@Liz06 1 (vhab)


----------



## beccabun PE

@vhab49_PE seems to be the only one who seems to have a clue so @RBHeadge PE I also vote for @Liz06


----------



## Eng_Girl95

EyehatethePEexam PE said:


> You must ante to get in. We need at least 12 pictures of your pets. If you don't have pets you'll need to go somewhere with animals and stage enough pictures to fake it.


How about one super adorable one?


----------



## Liz06

My vote goes tooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo @vhab49_PE


----------



## JayKay PE

eng_girl95 said:


> How about one super adorable one?
> View attachment 26576


you have passed. you may play next game.


----------



## JayKay PE

Odin is investigating this round.


----------



## beccabun PE

JayKay PE said:


> Odin is investigating this round.
> 
> View attachment 26578


Please let us know what he finds out, his detective skills are world renowned.


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

eng_girl95 said:


> How about one super adorable one?
> View attachment 26576


You're getting off light because it's Christmas.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

eng_girl95 said:


> How about one super adorable one?


Rocket says "hullo kitteh"


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Current vote:
@Liz06 2 (vhab, becca)
@vhab49_PE 1 (liz)


----------



## JayKay PE

beccabun PE said:


> Please let us know what he finds out, his detective skills are world renowned.


He says mafia are boring and not shrimp.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Liz06 said:


> My vote goes tooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo @vhab49_PE


Friendly reminder. You're supposed to tag the person you vote for *and the mod* in your post when you vote.
It can be easy for the mod to miss a vote if they aren't tagged.


----------



## txjennah PE

Apollo is very sorry for the Christmas gifts he left for his dad this morning.


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

crap! sorry @ChebyshevII PE ugh...


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

txjennah PE said:


> Apollo is very sorry for the Christmas gifts he left for his dad this morning.


I could forgive that face.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

txjennah PE said:


> Apollo is very sorry for the Christmas gifts he left for his dad this morning.


Was it  ... sounds like


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

vhab49_PE said:


> I could forgive that face.


how could you not!


----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ

@RBHeadge PE I vote for @MeowMeow PE .... might change later


----------



## txjennah PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> Was it  ... sounds like


Yes, along with


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

txjennah PE said:


> Yes, along with


Poor Apollo. Sounds like he is not feeling great. And I guess poor whoever has to clean up (MR @txjennah PE sounds like)


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

@RBHeadge PE I vote for @beccabun PE because we have a problem and yo, I'll solve it.


----------



## MeowMeow PE

FlangeheadPEAZ said:


> @RBHeadge PE I vote for @MeowMeow PE .... might change later


Even though I voted to lynch square and they turned out maf? If that doesn't scream that I am townie, then I don't know what does. Suuuuuper sus that you are voting for me.


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

MeowMeow PE said:


> Even though I voted to lynch square and they turned out maf? If that doesn't scream that I am townie, then I don't know what does. Suuuuuper sus that you are voting for me.


First Apollo and now this,  is definitely real this morning.


----------



## txjennah PE

vhab49_PE said:


> Poor Apollo. Sounds like he is not feeling great. And I guess poor whoever has to clean up (MR @txjennah PE sounds like)


Yeah, little bud wasn't feeling the best this morning but he's back to his old self (sniffing around for trouble, eating, etc). And yes, Mr. TXJennah was a saint to pick it up.


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

Timber is already bored with work this morning …


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Walter is outside living his best life...


----------



## beccabun PE

this is really great day on the mafia thread, so many pups!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Current vote:
@Liz06 2 (vhab, becca)
@vhab49_PE 1 (liz)
@MeowMeow PE 1 (flange)
@beccabun PE 1 (eyehate


----------



## JayKay PE

Bored by lack of killing.


----------



## beccabun PE

EyehatethePEexam PE said:


> @RBHeadge PE I vote for @beccabun PE because we have a problem and yo, I'll solve it.


fine fine mea culpa. i offer this gif as a peace offering


----------



## DLD PE




----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

beccabun PE said:


> fine fine mea culpa. i offer this gif as a peace offering


Your peace offering illustrates him offering his piece.


----------



## beccabun PE

EyehatethePEexam PE said:


> Your peace offering illustrates him offering his piece.


----------



## MeowMeow PE

@RBHeadge PE I vote for @beccabun PE 

@FlangeheadPEAZ if you aren't mafia then I suggest you change your vote from me to Becs.


----------



## DLD PE




----------



## RBHeadge PE

Current vote:
@Liz06 2 (vhab, becca)
@vhab49_PE 1 (liz)
@MeowMeow PE 1 (flange)
@beccabun PE 2 (eyehate, meow)


----------



## MeowMeow PE

@vhab49_PE @Liz06 @NikR_PE @BlueBlueprintPE @FlangeheadPEAZ
I was contacted by a reliable source that informed me Becs is mafia..... sooo.... if you don't vote for her then all the townies will consider you sus


----------



## NikR_PE

@RBHeadge PE i vote for @beccabun PE


----------



## beccabun PE

MeowMeow PE said:


> @vhab49_PE @Liz06 @NikR_PE @BlueBlueprintPE @FlangeheadPEAZ
> I was contacted by a reliable source that informed me Becs is mafia..... sooo.... if you don't vote for her then all the townies will consider you sus


Wow this is VERY manipulative.


----------



## MeowMeow PE

beccabun PE said:


> Wow this is VERY manipulative.


You are right. I apologize. I just didn't want to waste a day and possibly end up having another townie lynched. I don't want to come off the way that that post made me. I will be better on my choice of wording and how I approach a situation such as this one in the future!


----------



## beccabun PE

MeowMeow PE said:


> You are right. I apologize. I just didn't want to waste a day and possibly end up having another townie lynched. I don't want to come off the way that that post made me. I will be better on my choice of wording and how I approach a situation such as this one in the future!


Hey, neither of us want to see a townie get voted out. I’m just saying, Idk where you’re getting your information, but I assure you, you’re barking up the wrong tree.


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

EyehatethePEexam PE said:


> Your peace offering illustrates him offering his piece.





beccabun PE said:


>


I mean ... he's not wrong....  .... but it is very, very wrong...


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

MeowMeow PE said:


> You are right. I apologize. I just didn't want to waste a day and possibly end up having another townie lynched. I don't want to come off the way that that post made me. I will be better on my choice of wording and how I approach a situation such as this one in the future!


now I'm confused... did you get information, or not.... or were you just trying to sway votes... ? I can't seem to read anybody this time!


----------



## steel

@MeowMeow PE is pretty much one of the most honest people I know. If she says someone's maf, they're maf.


----------



## MeowMeow PE

BlueBlueprintPE said:


> now I'm confused... did you get information, or not.... or were you just trying to sway votes... ? I can't seem to read anybody this time!


I actually got information from a reliable source


----------



## beccabun PE

Look, I don’t want to cast doubts on your reliability, but I have been considering something. It’s very interesting that you were the last minute tie breaker vote on Monday, and you happened to vote for a mafia. It was only day 2, it’s very rare that the town can get a random mafia kill that early. So, it would be an interesting strategy for the mafia to have one of their own be the critical vote, basically solidifying their status as a “townie”, and making any information that they have appear legit. Maybe I’m going galaxy brain with this though, it would be a WILD play for the mafia.


----------



## Liz06

@RBHeadge PE i change my vote for @beccabun PE


----------



## DLD PE

beccabun PE said:


> Look, I don’t want to cast doubts on your reliability, but I have been considering something. It’s very interesting that you were the last minute tie breaker vote on Monday, and you happened to vote for a mafia. It was only day 2, it’s very rare that the town can get a random mafia kill that early. So, it would be an interesting strategy for the mafia to have one of their own be the critical vote, basically solidifying their status as a “townie”, and making any information that they have appear legit. Maybe I’m going galaxy brain with this though, it would be a WILD play for the mafia.


I know one thing after reading all this:



Spoiler: What I Know


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Current vote:
@Liz06 2 (vhab, becca)
@MeowMeow PE 1 (flange)
@beccabun PE 4 (eyehate, meow, nikr, liz)


----------



## beccabun PE

Clearly my number is up, but if @FlangeheadPEAZ and @BlueBlueprintPE want to make things interesting, then now is the time.


----------



## MeowMeow PE

beccabun PE said:


> Look, I don’t want to cast doubts on your reliability, but I have been considering something. It’s very interesting that you were the last minute tie breaker vote on Monday, and you happened to vote for a mafia. It was only day 2, it’s very rare that the town can get a random mafia kill that early. So, it would be an interesting strategy for the mafia to have one of their own be the critical vote, basically solidifying their status as a “townie”, and making any information that they have appear legit. Maybe I’m going galaxy brain with this though, it would be a WILD play for the mafia.


That is not impossible. But I promise that is not at all what happened. I got lucky. I just assumed that the chances of Liz being mafia her first TWO games in a row are probably pretty low. Heck, it’s possible she is also mafia, I can’t say if she is or isn’t.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Time!

The town lynched @beccabun PE 


Spoiler: She was



mafia


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

Dammit. I had to leave and thought I could make it back before 6! Traffic was horrible! But nice job!!! Another maf down!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

The mafia killed @MeowMeow PE during the night.

The remaining players are: @BlueBlueprintPE @FlangeheadPEAZ @Liz06 @NikR_PE @vhab49_PE @EyehatethePEexam PE

This is a reminder that the *vote ends today at 5:00 PM eastern*. If needed, the game will resume Monday morning Dec 27.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

@EyehatethePEexam PE pre-voted with me for the next few days. Today @EyehatethePEexam PE votes for @FlangeheadPEAZ 

Current vote:
@FlangeheadPEAZ 1 (eyehate)


----------



## MeowMeow PE




----------



## NikR_PE

@RBHeadge PE i vote for @FlangeheadPEAZ


----------



## MeowMeow PE

ALRIGHT LOOK I have something important to say to everyone... I got a lot of problems with you people....and....



Spoiler: .......



HAPPY FESTIVUS!!!


----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ

NikR_PE said:


> @RBHeadge PE i vote for @FlangeheadPEAZ


I am not Maf just got busy with finishing last minute work… trust me  You will waste a day and vote


----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ

@RBHeadge PE I vote for @EyehatethePEexam PE


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Current vote:
@FlangeheadPEAZ 2 (eyehate, nikr)
@EyehatethePEexam PE 1 (flange)


----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ

@RBHeadge PE I would like to change my vote to @BlueBlueprintPE … I feel out of Liz, blue and eye anybody can be maf… since eye’s voting history shows most of the votes against maf and liz was maf in last round … so I am going with blue for this round


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

almost forgot the early cutoff for today! phew!!! 10 minutes to spare!


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

FlangeheadPEAZ said:


> @RBHeadge PE I would like to change my vote to @BlueBlueprintPE … I feel out of Liz, blue and eye anybody can be maf… since eye’s voting history shows most of the votes against maf and liz was maf in last round … so I am going with blue for this round


by that logic, liz has just as much chance of being maf as me .... and maf I am not....so I'm going to go with Nik and Eye here ...

@RBHeadge PE I vote for @FlangeheadPEAZ 

btw .... I really wanted to be the Cassandra this game! and given that we haven't have any "insights" .. the mafia must've killed them off early in the game again.


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

oh and TRIPLE! .. happy holidays everyone!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Time


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Current vote:
@FlangeheadPEAZ 3 (eyehate, nikr, blue)
@BlueBlueprintPE 1 (flange)

@FlangeheadPEAZ was lynched by the town



Spoiler: She was



The doctor







We'll resume Monday morning.


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP




----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ

RBHeadge PE said:


> Current vote:
> @FlangeheadPEAZ 3 (eyehate, nikr, blue)
> @BlueBlueprintPE 1 (flange)
> 
> @FlangeheadPEAZ was lynched by the town
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: She was
> 
> 
> 
> The doctor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We'll resume Monday morning.


Sorry guys… I never get too many chances to become a special character but everytime I do I screw it up… I felt v clueless as to who to save every round and in the rounds it was pretty clear I couldn’t login due to different reasons… well hopefully next time I would make u all proud  salso sorry @MeowMeow PE Iby the time I saw you were dedded


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Merry Christmas nerds
(... if that's a thing you celebrate)


----------



## Eng_Girl95

Wow this has gotten fascinating! How many mafia are typical for a game this size? 25%?


----------



## Dothracki PE

eng_girl95 said:


> Wow this has gotten fascinating! How many mafia are typical for a game this size? 25%?


Usually always around that. It's mod's choice to round up or down in the case where the number of players is not a multiple of 4. Sometimes there have been special characters that have changed the amount by one player.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

The mafia killed @NikR_PE during the night.

The remaining players are: @BlueBlueprintPE @Liz06 @vhab49_PE @EyehatethePEexam PE

Today is the last day of the round. Tonight's vote determines if the town or mafia win.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

@EyehatethePEexam PE prevoted for @Liz06


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

How on earth did i make it this far?


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

@RBHeadge PE I also vote for @Liz06


----------



## Liz06

@RBHeadge PE i vote for @BlueBlueprintPE


----------



## Eng_Girl95

So with 4 players left, I guess 2 are mafia and 2 are townspeople? 

I hope I’m not overstepping here as a lurker, but I’m trying to see if I can know the answer too! Looking at the past pages to see how the voting went, it looks like Blue didn’t vote for the mafia that got lynched either day.
Vhab seems to have it out for Liz.
EyeH voted for everyone that ended up lynched.

I’d say the most likely mafs are Blue and Liz? Did I win? Lol


----------



## MeowMeow PE

eng_girl95 said:


> So with 4 players left, I guess 2 are mafia and 2 are townspeople?
> 
> I hope I’m not overstepping here as a lurker, but I’m trying to see if I can know the answer too! Looking at the past pages to see how the voting went, it looks like Blue didn’t vote for the mafia that got lynched either day.
> Vhab seems to have it out for Liz.
> EyeH voted for everyone that ended up lynched.
> 
> I’d say the most likely mafs are Blue and Liz? Did I win? Lol


I'm just a ghost so I can't say a lot  But I can say this.....



Spoiler: Here's what I know....



I can't wait for you to play the next game with us!


----------



## steel

eng_girl95 said:


> So with 4 players left, I guess 2 are mafia and 2 are townspeople?
> 
> I hope I’m not overstepping here as a lurker, but I’m trying to see if I can know the answer too! Looking at the past pages to see how the voting went, it looks like Blue didn’t vote for the mafia that got lynched either day.
> Vhab seems to have it out for Liz.
> EyeH voted for everyone that ended up lynched.
> 
> I’d say the most likely mafs are Blue and Liz? Did I win? Lol


Only time will tell how anyone's theory pans out, but it sounds like you're going to be fun playing with!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

There is only one mafia remaining. 3T:1M.

If the mafia is lynched tonight then the town obviously wins. 
But if a townie is lynched then the becomes 2T:1M going into the night. The doctor is dead so the nightkill is guaranteed thus becoming 1T:1M. Mafia wins when their numbers exceed or equal that of the town.


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

RBHeadge PE said:


> There is only one mafia remaining. 3T:1M.
> 
> If the mafia is lynched tonight then the town obviously wins.
> But if a townie is lynched then the becomes 2T:1M going into the night. The doctor is dead so the nightkill is guaranteed thus becoming 1T:1M. Mafia wins when their numbers exceed or equal that of the town.


ooh... come on townies! Let's get'em!!!!


----------



## steel

RBHeadge PE said:


> There is only one mafia remaining. 3T:1M.
> 
> If the mafia is lynched tonight then the town obviously wins.
> But if a townie is lynched then the becomes 2T:1M going into the night. The doctor is dead so the nightkill is guaranteed thus becoming 1T:1M. Mafia wins when their numbers exceed or equal that of the town.


Interesting twist this round. I figured 10 rounds of RPS or a randomizer would win a 1:1 tie!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

structurenole15 said:


> Interesting twist this round. I figured 10 rounds of RPS or a randomizer would win a 1:1 tie!


It's mod choice. I take the philosophy that if the mafia have done enough to get to a tie, especially a 1:1 tie that they've earned the win.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> ... The doctor is dead so the nightkill is guaranteed thus becoming 1T:1M ...


That's *IF* the mafia remember to actually vote.


----------



## steel

RBHeadge PE said:


> It's mod choice. I take the philosophy that if the mafia have done enough to get to a tie, especially a 1:1 tie that they've earned the win.


Not a bad method, by any means! I just like to take the extra step and bring it down to a damn coin flip just to see people squirm lol


----------



## User1

RBHeadge PE said:


> We have at least 10 players which is good enough for a simple round.
> 
> We can either start tomorrow to accommodate @EyehatethePEexam PE, or start on Monday. Is anyone opposed to starting tomorrow?
> 
> For scheduling: Vote will end at 5PM on Thr Dec 23, Thr Dec 30, (and if applicable Fri Dec 17). No gameplay Dec18-19, Dec 24-26, and Dec 31-Jan2.
> 
> In:
> @MeowMeow PE @DuranDuran PE @Dothracki PE @NikR_PE @txjennah PE @ChebyshevII PE @Spitfire6532 @BlueBlueprintPE @Liz06 @vhab49_PE
> 
> ?
> @beccabun PE @JayKay PE @chart94 @Roarbark @squaretaper LIT AF PE @FlangeheadPEAZ @tj_PE and feel free to tag others.


I am sorry I don't get notifications for some reason. I can't even figure out how to change my location


----------



## RBHeadge PE

T-2.5 hr

Current vote:
@Liz06 2 (eyehate, blue)
@BlueBlueprintPE 1 (liz)


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Time!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

The town lynched @Liz06 
She was a townie.
Mafia wins!

MAFIA: @BlueBlueprintPE @squaretaper LIT AF PE. @beccabun PE 
COP: @MeowMeow PE 
DOC: @FlangeheadPEAZ 
CASSANDRA: @DuranDuran PE 
the trigger was "simply having a wonderful Christmas time", either in a single sentence or sequential uninterrupted posts.


----------



## DLD PE

Argh!!! Good game everyone!


----------



## steel

RBHeadge PE said:


> The town lynched @Liz06
> She was a townie.
> Mafia wins!
> 
> MAFIA: @BlueBlueprintPE @squaretaper LIT AF PE. @beccabun PE
> COP: @MeowMeow PE
> DOC: @FlangeheadPEAZ
> CASSANDRA: @DuranDuran PE
> the trigger was "simply having a wonderful Christmas time", either in a single sentence or sequential uninterrupted posts.


As a lurker this round, this was quite interesting! I have to say, even if @MeowMeow PE had just said she was the cop, I probably wouldn’t have believed her, and she’s as honest as they come!


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

What!!!??? How the hell did I survive??!! Good game everyone! Happy New Year! And puppy pics for tax.


----------



## DLD PE

Thanks for modding @RBHeadge PE !


----------



## txjennah PE

Great game all! Thanks for modding @RBHeadge PE


----------



## beccabun PE

Great game y’all!


----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ

Thanks @RBHeadge PE for modding… it was a great game … hopefully I save the COP next time


----------



## Eng_Girl95

eng_girl95 said:


> I’d say the most likely mafs are Blue and Liz? Did I win? Lol


Wait, so I was right? Eeeek!


RBHeadge PE said:


> The town lynched @Liz06
> She was a townie.
> Mafia wins!
> 
> MAFIA: @BlueBlueprintPE @squaretaper LIT AF PE. @beccabun PE
> COP: @MeowMeow PE
> DOC: @FlangeheadPEAZ
> CASSANDRA: @DuranDuran PE
> the trigger was "simply having a wonderful Christmas time", either in a single sentence or sequential uninterrupted posts.



Wait, so I was right? Eeeek!


----------



## MeowMeow PE

eng_girl95 said:


> Wait, so I was right? Eeeek!


You're going to be great at this @eng_girl95 ! 

Thank you @RBHeadge PE !!!
Now I have to find something to keep me preoccupied until the next game.... Guess I could actually get some work done now.....


----------



## RBHeadge PE

MeowMeow PE said:


> Guess I could actually get some work done now.....


Who actually works this week?


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> The town lynched @Liz06
> She was a townie.
> Mafia wins!
> 
> MAFIA: @BlueBlueprintPE @squaretaper LIT AF PE. @beccabun PE
> COP: @MeowMeow PE
> DOC: @FlangeheadPEAZ
> CASSANDRA: @DuranDuran PE
> the trigger was "simply having a wonderful Christmas time", either in a single sentence or sequential uninterrupted posts.


I was only partially paying attention since I wasn't playing this round...

Did the Cassandra reveal any info, @DuranDuran PE ?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Yes, he revealed information on doth and nikr. The former was OBE by the time he revealed it though. RNG wasn't friendly this round.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Yes, he revealed information on doth and nikr. The former was OBE by the time he revealed it though. RNG wasn't friendly this round.


I missed it. I'd like to go back and find it.


----------



## DLD PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> I missed it. I'd like to go back and find it.


EB Mafia top of page 1590

Edit: sorry trying to use my phone to reference the link to where I posted. Let me know if you can't find it.


----------



## NikR_PE

Thank you for modding, @RBHeadge PE


----------



## JayKay PE

Wait. Is this still going on?


----------



## Dothracki PE

Thanks for modding @RBHeadge PE. The town was thwarted by @EyehatethePEexam PE's technical issues accessing their account despite putting together a large coalition with help from the cop and the cassandra. Even though they were able to pre-vote for the remainder of the game, we (the townie coalition) had guessed wrong at that point they were able pre-vote and didn't have anyone else alive in the town coalition that could reach vhab when we finally decided that @BlueBlueprintPE was the last mafia.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

JayKay PE said:


> Wait. Is this still going on?


nope... mafia won...








EB Mafia


We have at least 10 players which is good enough for a simple round. We can either start tomorrow to accommodate @EyehatethePEexam PE, or start on Monday. Is anyone opposed to starting tomorrow? For scheduling: Vote will end at 5PM on Thr Dec 23, Thr Dec 30, (and if applicable Fri Dec 17). No...




engineerboards.com


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

Dothracki PE said:


> Thanks for modding @RBHeadge PE. The town was thwarted by @EyehatethePEexam PE's technical issues accessing their account despite putting together a large coalition with help from the cop and the cassandra. Even though they were able to pre-vote for the remainder of the game, we (the townie coalition) had guessed wrong at that point they were able pre-vote and didn't have anyone else alive in the town coalition that could reach vhab when we finally decided that @BlueBlueprintPE was the last mafia.


I knew someone had to have figured it out! It was a fun round! Happy New Year Everyone!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

HAPPY NEW YEAR YA WEIRDOS. Glad I was able to meet you all. UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Happy new year. 

Celebrated your accomplishments and blessings here: 2021 was a rough year, but...


----------



## NikR_PE

Wishing new year too early. Sus!

Happy new year all


----------



## Dothracki PE

Happy New Year all! 

P.S. I watched Knives Out on TV yesterday and Chris Evans' character mentioned Mafia in the movie. I am glad that it's actually a well-known game and we aren't crazy. Or are we?


----------



## DLD PE

Dothracki PE said:


> Happy New Year all!
> 
> P.S. I watched Knives Out on TV yesterday and Chris Evans' character mentioned Mafia in the movie. I am glad that it's actually a well-known game and we aren't crazy. Or are we?


It's well-known we're crazy! 

HAPPY NEW YEAR!!


----------



## txjennah PE

Happy New Year all!


----------



## blybrook PE

Happy New year's everyone.


----------



## SaltySteve PE

Ayo!!!! Welcome back! Good luck writing 202*2 *today!!!


----------



## Dothracki PE

SaltySteve PE said:


> Ayo!!!! Welcome back! Good luck writing 202*2 *today!!!


Pretty sure I just made that mistake already on three shop drawings... thanks for the reminder


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

Sorry townies, wish I'd have been able to change my vote and help us win. Thanks for modding, @RBHeadge PE


----------



## DLD PE

EyehatethePEexam PE said:


> Sorry townies, wish I'd have been able to change my vote and help us win. Thanks for modding, @RBHeadge PE


No worries! RL comes first. I led the town astray by starting the vote against @ChebyshevII PE for voting for @vhab49_PE . That was my bad.

Also, I really like the addition of the Cassandra role better than the mafia boss/spy roles. It seems to be better for game balance and also more interesting as players try to guess the trigger and then who the Cassandra is.


----------



## txjennah PE

DuranDuran PE said:


> No worries! RL comes first. I led the town astray by starting the vote against @ChebyshevII PE for voting for @vhab49_PE . That was my bad.
> 
> Also, I really like the addition of the Cassandra role better than the mafia boss/spy roles. It seems to be better for game balance and also more interesting as players try to guess the trigger and then who the Cassandra is.


Yeah, me too! It's a fun mechanic.


----------



## djl PE

I'm in for next round. Mrs. DJL, lil DJL, and I got to ring in the new year with a nice bout of covid. We're on the mend but it was a rough one!


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

djl PE said:


> I'm in for next round. Mrs. DJL, lil DJL, and I got to ring in the new year with a nice bout of covid. We're on the mend but it was a rough one!


Sorry to hear that. Glad you're pulling through.


----------



## SaltySteve PE

djl PE said:


> I'm in for next round. Mrs. DJL, lil DJL, and I got to ring in the new year with a nice bout of covid. We're on the mend but it was a rough one!


We rang in 2019 via youtube at 8pm so the kiddos could experience it but didn't have to stay up until midnight. It was fun. We had sparklers and I was glad to be asleep at midnight.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I’ll play next game!


----------



## txjennah PE

djl PE said:


> I'm in for next round. Mrs. DJL, lil DJL, and I got to ring in the new year with a nice bout of covid. We're on the mend but it was a rough one!


Oh no! I'm glad that you all are getting better.


----------



## steel

I'll jump back in for the next round! Craziness of holidays is over haha!


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

I'm out... going on a tropical vacation next week to celebrate my wife's birthday.
(One of the PMs at my work seems unhappy that I'm on vacation next week.)


----------



## MeowMeow PE

I will play next game!!


----------



## JayKay PE

DuranDuran PE said:


> No worries! RL comes first. I led the town astray by starting the vote against @ChebyshevII PE for voting for @vhab49_PE . That was my bad.
> 
> Also, I really like the addition of the Cassandra role better than the mafia boss/spy roles. It seems to be better for game balance and also more interesting as players try to guess the trigger and then who the Cassandra is.


Lol, I'm happy that my random role that I made up is a hit!


----------



## txjennah PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> I'm out... going on a tropical vacation next week to celebrate my wife's birthday.
> (One of the PMs at my work seems unhappy that I'm on vacation next week.)


Have fun!!! And your PM will get over it - you deserve time off!


----------



## beccabun PE

I'm in for the next game!


----------



## Spitfire6532

I am also in for the next game...would ideally like to not get lynched on the first day this next one


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

txjennah PE said:


> Have fun!!! And your PM will get over it - you deserve time off!


Yeah it's not a big deal. We had a meeting this week about a project that I'm working on, and I mentioned that I'm on vacation next week. The PM didn't say it, but I could tell she was thinking, "Everyone else took vacation around Christmas; now it's time to get down to work." But she was cool about it.

My wife's birthday is the 2nd week of January and she wants to go to Jamaica for her birthday. This was planned well over a month ago. That being said, I probably will be busting my butt to finish this analysis before I go.


----------



## Eng_Girl95

Spitfire6532 said:


> I am also in for the next game...would ideally like to not get lynched on the first day this next one


Look, rules are rules, and the rule is you’re mafia only on day 1. Lol


----------



## SaltySteve PE

Spitfire6532 said:


> I am also in for the next game...would ideally like to not get lynched on the first day this next one


#metoo


----------



## txjennah PE

I'm in for next week.


----------



## txjennah PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> Yeah it's not a big deal. We had a meeting this week about a project that I'm working on, and I mentioned that I'm on vacation next week. The PM didn't say it, but I could tell she was thinking, "Everyone else took vacation around Christmas; now it's time to get down to work." But she was cool about it.
> 
> My wife's birthday is the 2nd week of January and she wants to go to Jamaica for her birthday. This was planned well over a month ago. That being said, I probably will be busting my butt to finish this analysis before I go.


Ok, good, I'm glad she was cool about it. I feel like no matter how much lead time you give yourself, the week before vacation is always super hectic. I hope you all have fun! It sounds amazing...and warm...


----------



## RBHeadge PE

I'm in.

who's modding?


----------



## Eng_Girl95

I’m in too! Can’t wait to play and meet all of you better


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

eng_girl95 said:


> I’m in too! Can’t wait to play and meet all of you better


You'll regret saying that. We're truly awful.


----------



## Dothracki PE

I am in, wish I had time to mod but three big projects due next week that haven't developed much before the holidays and now are flooring it to a finish line that was just created.


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

I can take a crack at modding a no-frills round. I won't have time to come with the fancy story lines you guys use, but I can definitely act as mod. 

we cart either Monday or Tuesday next week if people are interested.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

I'm out for a while.


----------



## JayKay PE

Ditto. I'm out until my workload calms down/I can get a handle on things.


----------



## DLD PE

I can play. Y'all have room for new players?


----------



## SaltySteve PE

DLD PE said:


> I can play. Y'all have room for new players?


Did I miss the conversation or did Me2/Duran change to DLD (Dirty Lying Duran)?


----------



## JayKay PE

DLD PE said:


> I can play. Y'all have room for new players?


THE NAME. THE AVI. I LOVE THIS.


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

SaltySteve PE said:


> Did I miss the conversation or did Me2/Duran change to DLD (Dirty Lying Duran)?


I think I missed it too, if the conversation existed- but much respect for owning the nickname.


----------



## DLD PE

I figured I'm never going to live it down lol, so why not just embrace it?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

DLD PE said:


> I can play. Y'all have room for new players?


whoa, new username and avatar!


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

So far it looks like we have 12 players willing to play a round next week. Still have room for a few more for any interested! 

IN: @djl PE @ChebyshevII PE @steelnole15 @MeowMeow PE @beccabun PE @Spitfire6532 @SaltySteve PE @txjennah PE @RBHeadge PE @eng_girl95 @Dothracki PE @DLD PE 

anyone else?


----------



## DLD PE

I can probably mod again after January, but this month is pretty busy especially with a new hire coming in the next couple of weeks.


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

BlueBlueprintPE said:


> So far it looks like we have 12 players willing to play a round next week. Still have room for a few more for any interested!
> 
> IN: @djl PE @ChebyshevII PE @steelnole15 @MeowMeow PE @beccabun PE @Spitfire6532 @SaltySteve PE @txjennah PE @RBHeadge PE @eng_girl95 @Dothracki PE @DLD PE
> 
> anyone else?


I'm in


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

Alright. Looks like we have 13 players. I'll send roles out this weekend and game start will be Monday.


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

*Mafia – No Frills New Year 2022 Game*

There are town members and mafia. Townies must try to find and eliminate the mafia with extreme prejudice before they are eliminated. The game ends when either all of the Mafia is eliminated (town wins), or there are fewer townsfolk than Mafia members (Mafia wins).

The game will start, *Monday, January 10, 2022*. Lynching will be allowed on the first day. Mafia can lynch the first night. In the event the game extends to the weekend, the game will be in extended night phases starting evening Friday Jan 14 through morning Jan 17, evening Jan 21 through morning Jan 24.

*This is a game has a special character with a trigger element (that has been slightly adjusted) as well as some mafia voting clarification!*

There are townsfolk (townies), and Mafia members. Townsfolk are going to try to eliminate the Mafia with extreme prejudice before the Mafia eliminates them. The game ends when either all of the Mafia is eliminated (town wins), or there are fewer townsfolk than Mafia members (Mafia wins).

During the day, everybody (townsfolk and Mafia) will publicly vote for a person to eliminate; I will eliminate the person with the most votes at the end of the day and reveal what their role was.

The Mafia members are going to privately tell me who they would like to eliminate during the night. A minimum of two mafia votes is needed to make a killing (because the mafia is a family and as long as two are alive, agreement must be met). *Unless only one mafia remains.

Lynches victims will have their roles publicly revealed. Nightkilled victims will not have their role revealed.

In addition to regular townsfolk and members of the Mafia, there is also a Doctor and a Cop. The Doctor can choose someone to “save” during the night; if they choose the same person the Mafia chose, then that player will escape elimination by the Mafia that night. The Cop can “investigate” players during the day and will have their intel before the lynching.

*BY POPULAR DEMAND, THE CASSANDRA IS IN PLAY AGAIN!* The Cassandra player does not know they have this role until a trigger occurs in the game and/or thread. A trigger could be reaching a certain page number or by player actions in the thread (like ghost votes, triple posts, etc.). The trigger is picked before the game begins. The Cassandra can be either mafia or townie alignment and once triggered, they will receive a special PM that explains their new role.

The Cassandra is similar to the investigator, where they will find out information about a player (i.e., what their role is), but they do not have a choice on who the information is about. The information will come to them as a vision (overnight PM) every night until end of game and/or they are killed. Unlike the investigators, the Cassandra *MUST* share their information with the thread. If they do not reveal their information, they will automatically be lynched that evening by the townies whether they are voted for or not. This will override all voting blocks.

The Mafia members know who each other are, but no one knows anyone else’s role except me. I have sent more specific instructions to the members of the Mafia, the Doctor, and the Cop. If you did not receive a PM from me, then you are a regular townsfolk/townie.

You may use this thread to vote and post about the game. Anyone (playing or not playing, eliminated or not) can use this thread to speculate, discuss, accuse, or otherwise participate in the game; just please make sure to follow regular EB forum guidelines.

To vote on a person to eliminate, mention me @BlueBlueprintPE and tell me specifically that 1) you are voting and 2) the username of the person you are voting to eliminate.

*Please submit your votes in this thread by 9:00 PM EST/8:00 PM Central/7:00 PM Mountain/6:00 PM Pacific Time/Whatever Roar and Bly-time. *

A couple of rules:

1) You may use this thread to vote and post about the game
2) Anyone who is an active participant in the game can use this thread to speculate, discuss, accuse, or otherwise participate in the game; just please make sure to follow regular EB forum guidelines.
3) Your vote only counts if you are playing and not yet eliminated.
4) If there is a tie for most votes, I will either ask for 10 rounds of RPS or use a randomizer in a best of 3 round.
*5) EB PMing is allowed this round.*
6) All votes via PM will not count unless they are specifically for Mafia actions.
7) Votes submitted after the deadline will count towards the following day.
8) You are not allowed to reveal your role, privately or publicly, after you have been eliminated. You may not post screengrabs of private messages in this thread.
9) Please keep all trash talk in the thread and don’t take things too seriously!
10) New players get a free pass on the _first day_. No lynches/no night kill. New players this around are: none

Please feel free to ask questions in the thread!

Current players this round: @beccabun PE, @ChebyshevII PE, @djl PE, @DLD PE, @Dothracki PE, @eng_girl95, @EyehatethePEexam PE, @MeowMeow PE, @RBHeadge PE , @SaltySteve PE, @Spitfire6532, @steelnole15, @txjennah PE


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

@BlueBlueprintPE I vote for @SaltySteve PE  

Yall have fun!


----------



## DLD PE

BlueBlueprintPE said:


> *Mafia – No Frills New Year 2022 Game*
> 
> There are town members and mafia. Townies must try to find and eliminate the mafia with extreme prejudice before they are eliminated. The game ends when either all of the Mafia is eliminated (town wins), or there are fewer townsfolk than Mafia members (Mafia wins).
> 
> The game will start, *Monday, January 10, 2022*. Lynching will be allowed on the first day. Mafia can lynch the first night. In the event the game extends to the weekend, the game will be in extended night phases starting evening Friday Jan 14 through morning Jan 17, evening Jan 21 through morning Jan 24.
> 
> *This is a game has a special character with a trigger element (that has been slightly adjusted) as well as some mafia voting clarification!*
> 
> There are townsfolk (townies), and Mafia members. Townsfolk are going to try to eliminate the Mafia with extreme prejudice before the Mafia eliminates them. The game ends when either all of the Mafia is eliminated (town wins), or there are fewer townsfolk than Mafia members (Mafia wins).
> 
> During the day, everybody (townsfolk and Mafia) will publicly vote for a person to eliminate; I will eliminate the person with the most votes at the end of the day and reveal what their role was.
> 
> The Mafia members are going to privately tell me who they would like to eliminate during the night. A minimum of two mafia votes is needed to make a killing (because the mafia is a family and as long as two are alive, agreement must be met). *Unless only one mafia remains.
> 
> Lynches victims will have their roles publicly revealed. Nightkilled victims will not have their role revealed.
> 
> In addition to regular townsfolk and members of the Mafia, there is also a Doctor and a Cop. The Doctor can choose someone to “save” during the night; if they choose the same person the Mafia chose, then that player will escape elimination by the Mafia that night. The Cop can “investigate” players during the day and will have their intel before the lynching.
> 
> *BY POPULAR DEMAND, THE CASSANDRA IS IN PLAY AGAIN!* The Cassandra player does not know they have this role until a trigger occurs in the game and/or thread. A trigger could be reaching a certain page number or by player actions in the thread (like ghost votes, triple posts, etc.). The trigger is picked before the game begins. The Cassandra can be either mafia or townie alignment and once triggered, they will receive a special PM that explains their new role.
> 
> The Cassandra is similar to the investigator, where they will find out information about a player (i.e., what their role is), but they do not have a choice on who the information is about. The information will come to them as a vision (overnight PM) every night until end of game and/or they are killed. Unlike the investigators, the Cassandra *MUST* share their information with the thread. If they do not reveal their information, they will automatically be lynched that evening by the townies whether they are voted for or not. This will override all voting blocks.
> 
> The Mafia members know who each other are, but no one knows anyone else’s role except me. I have sent more specific instructions to the members of the Mafia, the Doctor, and the Cop. If you did not receive a PM from me, then you are a regular townsfolk/townie.
> 
> You may use this thread to vote and post about the game. Anyone (playing or not playing, eliminated or not) can use this thread to speculate, discuss, accuse, or otherwise participate in the game; just please make sure to follow regular EB forum guidelines.
> 
> To vote on a person to eliminate, mention me @BlueBlueprintPE and tell me specifically that 1) you are voting and 2) the username of the person you are voting to eliminate.
> 
> *Please submit your votes in this thread by 9:00 PM EST/8:00 PM Central/7:00 PM Mountain/6:00 PM Pacific Time/Whatever Roar and Bly-time. *
> 
> A couple of rules:
> 
> 1) You may use this thread to vote and post about the game
> 2) Anyone who is an active participant in the game can use this thread to speculate, discuss, accuse, or otherwise participate in the game; just please make sure to follow regular EB forum guidelines.
> 3) Your vote only counts if you are playing and not yet eliminated.
> 4) If there is a tie for most votes, I will either ask for 10 rounds of RPS or use a randomizer in a best of 3 round.
> *5) EB PMing is allowed this round.*
> 6) All votes via PM will not count unless they are specifically for Mafia actions.
> 7) Votes submitted after the deadline will count towards the following day.
> 8) You are not allowed to reveal your role, privately or publicly, after you have been eliminated. You may not post screengrabs of private messages in this thread.
> 9) Please keep all trash talk in the thread and don’t take things too seriously!
> 10) New players get a free pass on the _first day_. No lynches/no night kill. New players this around are: none
> 
> Please feel free to ask questions in the thread!
> 
> Current players this round: @beccabun PE, @ChebyshevII PE, @djl PE, @DLD PE, @Dothracki PE, @eng_girl95, @EyehatethePEexam PE, @MeowMeow PE, @RBHeadge PE , @SaltySteve PE, @Spitfire6532, @steelnole15, @txjennah PE


? I don't remember @eng_girl95 playing before?

Good luck everyone!


----------



## DLD PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> @BlueBlueprintPE I vote for @SaltySteve PE
> 
> Yall have fun!


Voting in the middle of the night on the first day? Suspish!

Edit: Oh wait, you're not playing this round (I'm not awake yet lol).


----------



## Dothracki PE

DLD PE said:


> ? I don't remember @eng_girl95 playing before?
> 
> Good luck everyone!


No they are new here but it seems like they know the game. I guess they are not granted newbie immunity on first day this round.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

DLD PE said:


> ? I don't remember @eng_girl95 playing before?
> 
> Good luck everyone!


She new.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Dothracki PE said:


> No they are new here but it seems like they know the game. I guess they are not granted newbie immunity on first day this round.


New mod, maybe not aware of newbie rule?


----------



## Eng_Girl95

vhab49_PE said:


> New mod, maybe not aware of newbie rule?


I don’t need the newbie frills lol. Just excited to join my townsfolk peeps this round!


----------



## beccabun PE

eng_girl95 said:


> I don’t need the newbie frills lol. Just excited to join my townsfolk peeps this round!


in that case I vote for @eng_girl95 

(JUST KIDDING DON'T COUNT THIS VOTE)


----------



## SaltySteve PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> @BlueBlueprintPE I vote for @SaltySteve PE
> 
> Yall have fun!


JP with the quick draw!


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

vhab49_PE said:


> New mod, maybe not aware of newbie rule?


oh! no...I didn't know there was a newbie rule .... Actually, now that I think about, I remember it being a rule during my first game.... but that was a long time ago.... I forgot about the newbie rule!


----------



## steel

BlueBlueprintPE said:


> oh! no...I didn't know there was a newbie rule .... Actually, now that I think about, I remember it being a rule during my first game.... but that was a long time ago.... I forgot about the newbie rule!


I think @Dothracki PE brought that rule back when I played my first round back in October. We've used it a couple times since then. I like it cause it lets the new players experience at least a full day and night.


----------



## DLD PE

In the spirit of the game, I'm going to leave @eng_girl95 off the randomizer wheel for today.

To get the ball rolling, @BlueBlueprintPE I cast a random vote for @Spitfire6532 .


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Let me state for the record that I am a TOWNIE this round. You can trust me.


----------



## Spitfire6532

DLD PE said:


> In the spirit of the game, I'm going to leave @eng_girl95 off the randomizer wheel for today.
> 
> To get the ball rolling, @BlueBlueprintPE I cast a random vote for @Spitfire6532 .
> 
> View attachment 26726


Got lynched first last game, would like to avoid that fate again. Your randomizer really doesn't like me huh @DLD PE ?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

@BlueBlueprintPE I think I'll vote for @DLD PE just to help @Spitfire6532 avoid getting lynched early again.


----------



## Eng_Girl95

My fun little spiny wheely thingy told me this so…..




@BlueBlueprintPE vote for @RBHeadge PE


----------



## DLD PE

Spitfire6532 said:


> Got lynched first last game, would like to avoid that fate again. Your randomizer really doesn't like me huh @DLD PE ?


It doesn't like @NikR_PE , but since he's not playing, it's looking for another victim.


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

eng_girl95 said:


> My fun little spiny wheely thingy told me this so…..
> 
> View attachment 26729
> 
> 
> @BlueBlueprintPE vote for @RBHeadge PE


You may have made a very powerful enemy on your first day. May the odds be with you.


----------



## txjennah PE

I don't use the wheel spinny things, that seems like so much woooooooooooork.

It's too hard to know who to vote for on night one. I need time to figure out behavioral patterns.

CSI: Mafia


----------



## DLD PE

EyehatethePEexam PE said:


> You may have made a very powerful enemy on your first day. May the odds be with you.


Eh, he tends to forgive new players and randomizers on the first day. A cow sacrifice to the Eagle Temple will put them back in good standing.


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

DLD PE said:


> Eh, he tends to forgive new players and randomizers on the first day. A cow sacrifice to the Eagle Temple will put them back in good standing.


Have you seen the price of beef? That's a big ask.


----------



## DLD PE

EyehatethePEexam PE said:


> Have you seen the price of beef? That's a big ask.


Yeah, but we're talking about being on the right (or wrong) side of greatness.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

EyehatethePEexam PE said:


> Have you seen the price of beef? That's a big ask.


It only proves that @RBHeadge PE probably won't have "beef" with @eng_girl95's vote.


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> It only proves that @RBHeadge PE probably won't have "beef" with @eng_girl95's vote.


Cheby wins the internet!


----------



## NikR_PE

DLD PE said:


> It doesn't like @NikR_PE , but since he's not playing, it's looking for another victim.


I missed this round. Scheiße


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

NikR_PE said:


> I missed this round. Scheiße


I'm hurt.


----------



## Eng_Girl95

EyehatethePEexam PE said:


> You may have made a very powerful enemy on your first day. May the odds be with you.


I mean if he was so powerful wouldn’t he have stopped the wheel from landing where it did?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

eng_girl95 said:


> @BlueBlueprintPE vote for @RBHeadge PE


----------



## RBHeadge PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> It only proves that @RBHeadge PE probably won't have "beef" with @eng_girl95's vote.


----------



## steel

I mean, the wheel of names never lies, right?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

eng_girl95 said:


> I mean if he was so powerful wouldn’t he have stopped the wheel from landing where it did?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

steelnole15 said:


> I mean, the wheel of names never lies, right?


You're confusing it with @vhab49_PE


----------



## steel

RBHeadge PE said:


> You're confusing it with @vhab49_PE


But wait, I thought @vhab49_PE was a......wait, no, that's @squaretaper LIT AF PE that's a square not a wheel.


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

RBHeadge PE said:


>


So, I'm a good 20 years behind on my Star Wars knowledge (saw Eps 1 and 2 in the theater and then gave up on the franchise entirely)- Harrison Form comes back?


----------



## DLD PE

EyehatethePEexam PE said:


> So, I'm a good 20 years behind on my Star Wars knowledge (saw Eps 1 and 2 in the theater and then gave up on the franchise entirely)- Harrison Form comes back?


Yes, he's saying: "I killed a tauntaun and it was all stanky! Kill a cow!"


----------



## steel

EyehatethePEexam PE said:


> So, I'm a good 20 years behind on my Star Wars knowledge (saw Eps 1 and 2 in the theater and then gave up on the franchise entirely)- Harrison Form comes back?


Oh he's back alright. Though I won't say anymore unless you have no intention of seeing any of the newest films.


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

Current Vote Count:

x1 @DLD PE (Cheb)
x1 @Spitfire6532 (DLD)
x1 @RBHeadge PE (eng_girl)


----------



## Spitfire6532

My randomizer told me to vote for myself initially.... so after re-randomizing...

@BlueBlueprintPE I vote for @Dothracki PE


----------



## djl PE

everyone and noone is suspicious. no vote from me today.


----------



## DLD PE




----------



## NikR_PE

BlueBlueprintPE said:


> I'm hurt.


Hi hurt, I am NikR


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

NikR_PE said:


> Hi hurt, I am NikR
> 
> View attachment 26735


----------



## beccabun PE

@BlueBlueprintPE I vote for @djl PE for publicly abstaining.


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

Alright, Stop. Collaborate and Listen. Ice is back with a brand new invention.

Cassandra activated?


----------



## txjennah PE

SIMPLY 

HAVING


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

BlueBlueprintPE said:


>



Does anyone watch "The Hot Ones?" The talk show where the host and guest eat 10 hot wings with progressively hotter sauce as the questions get more intense? Stone Cold was a great episode- big man from Texas can't take the heat.


----------



## txjennah PE

Will that activate the Cassandra?


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

txjennah PE said:


> Will that activate the Cassandra?


In the long history of Cassandra, 2 words has never activated her. 

I am able to activate my wife, however, with 2 words - "you're wrong" flips that knob in a hurry.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

txjennah PE said:


> Will that activate the Cassandra?


It did last round


----------



## Spitfire6532

Well, I'm about to leave work so I may as well change my vote to possibly stop myself from getting lynched. (Sorry Duran)

@BlueBlueprintPE I change my vote to @DLD PE


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

EyehatethePEexam PE said:


> Alright, Stop. Collaborate and Listen. Ice is back with a brand new invention.
> 
> Cassandra activated?


Hahaha. No.


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

txjennah PE said:


> Will that activate the Cassandra?



No. Christmas is over...


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

NOT MAF!


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> NOT MAF!


sus


----------



## DLD PE




----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

DLD PE said:


> View attachment 26736


I believe there is also a vote for DJL from Becca


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

Current Vote Count:

(1) @djl PE (becca)
(2) @DLD PE (cheb, spitfire)
(1) @RBHeadge PE (eng_girl)
(1) @Spitfire6532 (DLD)

2 hours remaining


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

30 minutes


----------



## DLD PE

@BlueBlueprintPE I vote for @djl PE


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

Time!


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

Final Vote:

(2) @djl PE (becca, DLD)
(2) @DLD PE (cheb, spitfire)
(1) @RBHeadge PE (eng_girl)

@djl PE and @DLD PE send me 10 rounds of RPS by 10PM (PST). Failure will result in your untimely death....


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

@BlueBlueprintPE i vote for @jean15paul_PE because he is in a warmer place then i am.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

vhab49_PE said:


> @BlueBlueprintPE i vote for @jean15paul_PE because he is in a warmer place then i am.


No one ever retires and moves up north. #IJS


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

@djl PE failed to send me 10 rounds of RPS and therefore was lynched by the town.

@djl PE was a Regular Townie

@EyehatethePEexam PE was Nightkilled by the Mafia

remaining players
@beccabun PE @ChebyshevII PE @DLD PE @Dothracki PE @eng_girl95 @MeowMeow PE @RBHeadge PE @SaltySteve PE @Spitfire6532 @steelnole15 @txjennah PE


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

jean15paul_PE said:


> No one ever retires and moves up north. #IJS


True … very true.


----------



## DLD PE

Sorry @djl PE ! I was just trying to save myself!


----------



## SaltySteve PE

@BlueBlueprintPE I vote for @jean15paul_PE wait..... no. I vote for @beccabun PE .


----------



## beccabun PE

SaltySteve PE said:


> @BlueBlueprintPE I vote for @jean15paul_PE wait..... no. I vote for @beccabun PE .


----------



## DLD PE

@BlueBlueprintPE I vote for @beccabun PE for the time being, since she tends to be "sneaky mofo".


----------



## DLD PE




----------



## beccabun PE

Oh come on, we all know that day one votes are more or less random, especially when it's the first vote cast for the person. I accept the argument when it's 4 or 5 votes a piece for two players, in which case one of the deciding votes is probably from a mafia, but a tie with two votes a piece? That's just 4 out of 13 players making a random choice. If anything, I would guess that all four of us are probably town.


----------



## SaltySteve PE

beccabun PE said:


> Oh come on, we all know that day one votes are more or less random, especially when it's the first vote cast for the person. I accept the argument when it's 4 or 5 votes a piece for two players, in which case one of the deciding votes is probably from a mafia, but a tie with two votes a piece? That's just 4 out of 13 players making a random choice. If anything, I would guess that all four of us are probably town.


Alight, then who do you suggest we vote for?


----------



## txjennah PE

I'm not ready to vote for becca just yet.

I'd also like to present to the jury that @squaretaper LIT AF PE survived the first round of town killings. I think we all know what this means.


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

EyehatethePEexam PE said:


> Does anyone watch "The Hot Ones?" The talk show where the host and guest eat 10 hot wings with progressively hotter sauce as the questions get more intense? Stone Cold was a great episode- big man from Texas can't take the heat.


have not! but that sounds interesting! I always liked Stone Cold


----------



## beccabun PE

SaltySteve PE said:


> Alight, then who do you suggest we vote for?


----------



## Eng_Girl95

@BlueBlueprintPE I vote for @DLD PE. I don’t trust anyone able to cheat death the way he did last night!


----------



## steel

Not the worst logic ever lol


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

2x @beccabun PE (Salty, DLD)
1x @DLD PE (eng_girl)


----------



## SaltySteve PE

EyehatethePEexam PE said:


> Does anyone watch "The Hot Ones?" The talk show where the host and guest eat 10 hot wings with progressively hotter sauce as the questions get more intense? Stone Cold was a great episode- big man from Texas can't take the heat.



I really like that show.

I lost all respect for DJ Khaled after watching him wimp out early in while trying to say he's never taken an "L". There's nothing more embarrassing than trying to convince everyone you've never lost when you're clearly losing. We've all lost at least once in our life, be humble enough to admit it and move on.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

jean15paul_PE said:


> No one ever retires and moves up north. #IJS


There's this magical place called Victoria, BC. It's known as the city of the newlyweds and nearly-deads in that area.

Of course, it's south compared to the Yukon, so maybe your point still holds.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

@BlueBlueprintPE I maintain my vote for @DLD PE for the time being.


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

BlueBlueprintPE said:


> @djl PE failed to send me 10 rounds of RPS and therefore was lynched by the town.
> 
> @djl PE was a Regular Townie
> 
> @EyehatethePEexam PE was Nightkilled by the Mafia
> 
> remaining players
> @beccabun PE @ChebyshevII PE @DLD PE @Dothracki PE @eng_girl95 @MeowMeow PE @RBHeadge PE @SaltySteve PE @Spitfire6532 @steelnole15 @txjennah PE


Welp...I feel like this may be one of my better contributions to the townie alliance. Instead of making or contributing to a series of dumb decisions I'll just jump in front of the bullet and hope the survivors are smarter than me.


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> No one ever retires and moves up north. #IJS


I worked with one guy that retired a year or two after I moved here, he moved further north and died within 18 months. Cold weather is stupid.


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

txjennah PE said:


> I'm not ready to vote for becca just yet.
> 
> I'd also like to present to the jury that @squaretaper LIT AF PE survived the first round of town killings. I think we all know what this means.


@txjennah PE is subtly hinting that you go after @ChebyshevII PE...they have it out for them.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

EyehatethePEexam PE said:


> @txjennah PE is subtly hinting that you go after @ChebyshevII PE...they have it out for them.


That would be a mistake.


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

BlueBlueprintPE said:


> have not! but that sounds interesting! I always liked Stone Cold


I was big into that show for a few weeks last year, you can binge a bunch of episodes and not pay close attention. Celebrities you are interested in are more fun, but even the ones you don't care about are fun. The premise is brilliant and the sauces are legit hot. There's lots of bleeping.


----------



## txjennah PE

EyehatethePEexam PE said:


> @txjennah PE is subtly hinting that you go after @ChebyshevII PE...they have it out for them.


Fake news!


----------



## djl PE

beccabun PE said:


> @BlueBlueprintPE I vote for @djl PE for publicly abstaining.


----------



## djl PE

BlueBlueprintPE said:


> @djl PE failed to send me 10 rounds of RPS and therefore was lynched by the town.
> 
> @djl PE was a Regular Townie


----------



## djl PE

triple


----------



## NikR_PE




----------



## DLD PE




----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

SIMPLY


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

Current Vote Count:

2x @beccabun PE (Salty, DLD)
2x @DLD PE (eng_girl, Cheby)

I'll be in the field for much of the day today. I'll catch up with votes when I get back to my home office.


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

@BlueBlueprintPE I  vote for @JayKay PE because

Cassandra! Maybe? Possibly?


----------



## steel

I know what triggers the Cassandra!



Spoiler: The Cassandra is triggered when I say....



Happy New Year!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

EyehatethePEexam PE said:


> @BlueBlueprintPE I  vote for @JayKay PE because
> 
> Cassandra! Maybe? Possibly?


Woah, the blurred text is legit!


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

EyehatethePEexam PE said:


> @BlueBlueprintPE I  vote for @JayKay PE because
> 
> Cassandra! Maybe? Possibly?


no.


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

steelnole15 said:


> I know what triggers the Cassandra!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: The Cassandra is triggered when I say....
> 
> 
> 
> Happy New Year!


good one... but no.


----------



## steel

Wait how do you do blurred text????


----------



## MeowMeow PE

it's a secret


----------



## steel

MeowMeow PE said:


> it's a secret



Must not be very secretive because I just figured it out!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Gah!


----------



## txjennah PE

I figured it out yayyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## SaltySteve PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Woah, the blurred text is legit!


I scrolled right by it and didn't even notice it was there at first!!! wow


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

THIS IS SO COOL


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> THIS IS SO COOL


I did it 100% by accident on my ghost post (poet without even being aware of it) and now I'm a trendsetter. I am now verifiably more valuable as a ghost than a surviving townie.


----------



## beccabun PE

ooooooh i figured it out!

butts


----------



## steel

beccabun PE said:


> ooooooh i figured it out!
> 
> butts


What have we created?


----------



## beccabun PE

doth is being too quiet @BlueBlueprintPE I vote for @Dothracki PE


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP




----------



## JayKay PE

wut


----------



## djl PE

@BlueBlueprintPE I vote for @beccabun PE for being a meanie and voting on an innocent townie who didn't want to mindlessly zap a friend


----------



## JayKay PE

djl PE said:


> blur@BlueBlueprintPE i vote for @beccabun PE for being a meanie and voting on an innocent townie who didn't want to mindlessly zap a friendblur


HA


----------



## djl PE

JayKay PE said:


> HA


shut up


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

beccabun PE said:


> butts


I see what you did there.


----------



## Dothracki PE

Sorry everyone I've been putting in 12 hour days at work the past two days. I'll be on business travel tomorrow and Thursday so I am trying to make up for lost time early. 

Has anyone considered the nightkill and what their choice could mean? Typically mafia would target the active vets either myself, RBH, DLD, or Becca. I would assume that the mafia is one or more of them. Could be a wrong assumption but trying to make some constructive discussion


----------



## RBHeadge PE

hmmmm


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

Just got back from my field visit. What a long day of being stuck in the great Seattle traffic....

Pilfering through all the blurred text - I think I got the vote count updated. Seems more time was spent on blurring than voting!  

2x @beccabun PE (Salty, DLD)
2x @DLD PE (eng_girl, Cheby)
1x @Dothracki PE (becca)


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

The Cassandra trigger is still NOT triggered !!!


----------



## beccabun PE

@BlueBlueprintPE I vote for @BlueBlueprintPE for that trick


----------



## MeowMeow PE

@BlueBlueprintPE I vote for @Dothracki PE because I think it'd be fun to have a 3 way tie


----------



## RBHeadge PE

@BlueBlueprintPE I vote for @Dothracki PE


----------



## Dothracki PE

@BlueBlueprintPE I vote for @DLD PE because they survived the tiebreaker. Also out of self-preservation.


----------



## DLD PE

@BlueBlueprintPE I vote for @Dothracki PE out of retaliation/conservation/self-preservation and desperation.


----------



## Dothracki PE

DLD PE said:


> @BlueBlueprintPE I vote for @Dothracki PE out of retaliation/conservation/self-preservation and desperation.


Are you town? Because I can tell you that I am for sure town and I would hate for the town to lose either of us.


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

30 minutes remaining and the current tally (I think) is:

1x @beccabun PE (Salty)
3x @DLD PE (eng_girl, Cheby, doth)
4x @Dothracki PE (becca, meow, RBH)


----------



## beccabun PE

@BlueBlueprintPE I retract my vote for @Dothracki PE


----------



## DLD PE

@BlueBlueprintPE I retract my vote from @Dothracki PE


----------



## DLD PE

Dothracki PE said:


> Are you town? Because I can tell you that I am for sure town and I would hate for the town to lose either of us.


Fair enough. I'm retracting my vote. I don't want to cause another townie lynch!


----------



## Dothracki PE

DLD PE said:


> Fair enough. I'm retracting my vote. I don't want to cause another townie lynch!


So if you, @beccabun PE, and I are on the chopping block and are not mafia, we would need to vote for someone together to reverse the vote.


----------



## MeowMeow PE




----------



## DLD PE

Dothracki PE said:


> So if you, @beccabun PE, and I are on the chopping block and are not mafia, we would need to vote for someone together to reverse the vote.


Whom do you suggest? What's the vote count?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

What's the current Tally?


----------



## beccabun PE

Dothracki PE said:


> So if you, @beccabun PE, and I are on the chopping block and are not mafia, we would need to vote for someone together to reverse the vote.


 I agree that if all three of us are town, losing any of us would be a loss to the town effort.

I hate being the one to do this but I nominate salty


----------



## RBHeadge PE

@BlueBlueprintPE I cast a random vote for @steelnole15


----------



## Dothracki PE

@BlueBlueprintPE I change my vote to @steelnole15


----------



## DLD PE

@BlueBlueprintPE I vote for @steelnole15


----------



## beccabun PE

@BlueBlueprintPE i vote for @DLD PE


----------



## MeowMeow PE

@BlueBlueprintPE I change my vote to @steelnole15


----------



## Dothracki PE

@BlueBlueprintPE I change my vote to @DLD PE


----------



## DLD PE

What are you guys doing?


----------



## MeowMeow PE

I don't understand anything going on at all. Everyone is being weird and confusing!


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

time!


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

gah! give me a minute to re-cap this mess....


----------



## DLD PE

BlueBlueprintPE said:


> gah! give me a minute to re-cap this mess....


Make sure you count all the absentee ballots!


----------



## steel

Fuck you @RBHeadge PE lol


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

MeowMeow PE said:


>


agreed....


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

RBHeadge PE said:


> What's the current Tally?


sorry guys... had a phone call and ya'll totally blew up the votes!


----------



## DLD PE

steelnole15 said:


> Fuck you @RBHeadge PE lol


@BlueBlueprintPE I counted 4 votes for @steelnole15


----------



## steel




----------



## beccabun PE

the majority of the group logging in tomorrow to see how the vote shook out and instead finding our nonsense:


----------



## steel

DLD PE said:


> @BlueBlueprintPE I counted 4 votes for @steelnole15


I counted 3 votes for me cause @Dothracki PE changed it from me back to you.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Wtf guys! It was meant to random vote without consequence. Hence the phrase "random vote " I don't know anything special, don't dogpile thinking I know something.


----------



## DLD PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Wtf guys! It was meant to random vote without consequence. Hence the phrase "random vote " I don't know anything special, don't dogpile thinking I know something.


I'm just trying to stay alive here


----------



## steel

Here I thought that I could actually study for the PE and log in here at 9 and see what happened, but noooooo, you all apparently wanted CHAOS! Lol


----------



## RBHeadge PE




----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

my god. ok I think I got it. normally I believe we count a self-vote if you don't publicly vote 2 days in a row. which, by my count would be @steelnole15 and @txjennah PE, but I didn't specify it in the game voting rules, therefore I cannot enforce it (though I think it should be a given). 

As such, final vote count: 

4x @DLD PE (becca, cheby, doth, eng)
3x @steelnole15 (dld, meow, rbh)
1x @beccabun PE (salty)

@DLD PE was lynched by the town. 

@DLD PE was MAFIA


----------



## steel

I’m sorry for not getting in on time to vote! Meant to come in a little before 9 but lost the time. It’s not like I’ve been inactive and lurking, tho lol


----------



## DLD PE

BlueBlueprintPE said:


> my god. ok I think I got it. normally I believe we count a self-vote if you don't publicly vote 2 days in a row. which, by my count would be @steelnole15 and @txjennah PE, but I didn't specify it in the game voting rules, therefore I cannot enforce it (though I think it should be a given).
> 
> As such, final vote count:
> 
> 4x @DLD PE (becca, cheby, doth, eng)
> 3x @steelnole15 (dld, meow, rbh)
> 1x @beccabun PE (salty)
> 
> @DLD PE was lynched by the town.
> 
> @DLD PE was MAFIA


----------



## DLD PE

RBHeadge PE said:


>


That's brutal!


----------



## Eng_Girl95

I wonder who got deaded last night lol


----------



## Dothracki PE

How on earth did we get a mafia out of that chaos? I guess indecision paid off this time. Somehow I knew @DLD PE was living up to his name!


----------



## beccabun PE

@BlueBlueprintPE I vote for @MeowMeow PE


----------



## steel

Dothracki PE said:


> How on earth did we get a mafia out of that chaos? I guess indecision paid off this time. Somehow I knew @DLD PE was living up to his name!


I owe you for that last minute vote switch! Knew you wouldn't off a townie!


----------



## Dothracki PE

@BlueBlueprintPE I too shall vote for @MeowMeow PE if I am not dead yet


----------



## steel

@BlueBlueprintPE I vote for @MeowMeow PE if I am still alive.


----------



## SaltySteve PE

what....what did I just read? That was like reading the plot to the scenes in Scooby doo where they run through doors being chased by the bad guy and then randomly end up being the ones chasing the bad guy some how.


----------



## SaltySteve PE

Read list

Sus AF - Anyone that joined the random wave of votes dog piling RBs vote


----------



## beccabun PE

SaltySteve PE said:


> what....what did I just read? That was like reading the plot to the scenes in Scooby doo where they run through doors being chased by the bad guy and then randomly end up being the ones chasing the bad guy some how.
> 
> 
> View attachment 26761


Accurate.


----------



## Eng_Girl95

Wow I didn’t know I’d be right about DLD! I just went with my gut lol


----------



## Eng_Girl95

Wait what does DLD stand for anyway?


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

Good morning folks! There was no NK.

remaining players

@beccabun PE @ChebyshevII PE @Dothracki PE @eng_girl95 @MeowMeow PE @RBHeadge PE @SaltySteve PE @Spitfire6532 @steelnole15 @txjennah PE


----------



## RBHeadge PE

@BlueBlueprintPE I cast a temporary vote for @Spitfire6532


----------



## RBHeadge PE

@BlueBlueprintPE I retract my vote. Typed without analyzing first.


----------



## MeowMeow PE

You guys, I had reasons for voting for Nole. He has been awfully quiet this game. I went back and looked at the first two games I played with him, and he voted Day 1 both times. He did not vote Day 1 this game, and he hadn't voted yesterday either. He was being uncharacteristically quiet. And it sounded like when he played his first time and he was mafia, he was quiet that game too. When RBH voted for him, I decided to follow my gut and change my vote to him.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Quick reads

Town+++ becca, doth
town++ cheb
town+ EG95, spitfire
neutral nole, meow, rbh, salty, txjen
mafia+
mafia++

spitfire hasn't logged on since yesterday afternoon which gave me the impression that they may be mafia. But that doesn't preclude others from being mafia. I logged on too late this morning to see who else was inactive overnight.


----------



## steel

MeowMeow PE said:


> You guys, I had reasons for voting for Nole. He has been awfully quiet this game. I went back and looked at the first two games I played with him, and he voted Day 1 both times. He did not vote Day 1 this game, and he hadn't voted yesterday either. He was being uncharacteristically quiet. And it sounded like when he played his first time and he was mafia, he was quiet that game too. When RBH voted for him, I decided to follow my gut and change my vote to him.


In case you haven't noticed, @txjennah PE and I wanted to kill each other at the end of the last round.

So I apologize to anyone that finds it odd that I'm trying not to burst out of my shell this round. I meant to log in a few minutes before 9 last night to cast my vote, but I was 4 minutes late, and discovered an entire shitstorm. 

Regardless, I have reason to believe _you _are mafia.

So, @BlueBlueprintPE my earlier vote for @MeowMeow PE stands.


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

vote count

3x @MeowMeow PE (becca, doth, steel)


----------



## Spitfire6532

Very perplexed by the no night kill, as almost everyone has been at least somewhat active this round. 
@RBHeadge PE for what it's worth, I wouldn't miss a chance to nightkill a townie if I was mafia.


----------



## DLD PE

eng_girl95 said:


> Wait what does DLD stand for anyway?


"Dirty Lying Duran", a name given to me by one of our most cheerished veterans here (LyceeFruit). I had somehow been invited to a non-confirmed townie PM group and though I was eventually ratted out, it led to a mafia victory.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

@BlueBlueprintPE I will also vote @MeowMeow PE for now.


----------



## Spitfire6532

Wild turn of events last night, glad we came away with a mafia lynch out of the madness. Need to see how today shakes out, but

@BlueBlueprintPE I vote for @MeowMeow PE


----------



## Eng_Girl95

DLD PE said:


> "Dirty Lying Duran", a name given to me by one of our most cheerished veterans here (LyceeFruit). I had somehow been invited to a non-confirmed townie PM group and though I was eventually ratted out, it led to a mafia victory.


That is so evil and genius!


----------



## Eng_Girl95

Also, can’t ignore the signs. 
@BlueBlueprintPE I vote for @MeowMeow PE as well.


----------



## DLD PE

eng_girl95 said:


> That is so evil and genius!


Well not really lol. Not genius on my part. @JayKay PE kept me pinned in a "non-confirmed" townie group, so I only hung around long enough to delay my own fate. We blundered early in that round, but it created so much confusion it bought us more time. @Dothracki PE and @beccabun PE were the stars in that mafia win.


----------



## txjennah PE

I'm side eying spitfire for not logging in/no Mafia vote last night. But I guess you all know something I don't - @BlueBlueprintPE , I vote for @MeowMeow PE for now.


----------



## Spitfire6532

txjennah PE said:


> I'm side eying spitfire for not logging in/no Mafia vote last night. But I guess you all know something I don't - @BlueBlueprintPE , I vote for @MeowMeow PE for now.


In my defense, as a regular townie, I was in the safety of my home. No need for any of that shady nighttime business. I have been pretty active in the few games I have played and know how big of a waste a missed night kill is.


----------



## steel

txjennah PE said:


> I'm side eying spitfire for not logging in/no Mafia vote last night. But I guess you all know something I don't - @BlueBlueprintPE , I vote for @MeowMeow PE for now.


Side-eyeing someone else, but where were YOU?!?!


----------



## DLD PE

Spitfire6532 said:


> In my defense, as a regular townie, I was in the safety of my home. No need for any of that shady nighttime business. I have been pretty active in the few games I have played and *know how big of a waste a missed night kill is*.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

ALRIGHT STOP


----------



## DLD PE

NO


----------



## txjennah PE

Spitfire6532 said:


> In my defense, as a regular townie, I was in the safety of my home. No need for any of that shady nighttime business. I have been pretty active in the few games I have played and *know how big of a waste a missed night kill is.*


I know, that's what I'm trying to figure out too. Not trying to make you defensive, you were just the only player who potentially fit that profile.


----------



## DLD PE

@BlueBlueprintPE I vote for @RBHeadge PE

Dang, no Cassandra?


----------



## Dothracki PE

Bloody Cassandra, bloody Cassandra, bloody Cassandra


----------



## Dothracki PE

Did I do it?


----------



## Dothracki PE

Triple?


----------



## Dothracki PE

Quadruple?


----------



## Dothracki PE

Quintuple?


----------



## DLD PE

@BlueBlueprintPE I vote for @tj_PE for not playing, even though she said she would try to play more maf this year.


----------



## txjennah PE

Have we already voted for NPCs?


----------



## DLD PE

Current reads:


----------



## Spitfire6532

txjennah PE said:


> I know, that's what I'm trying to figure out too. Not trying to make you defensive, you were just the only player who potentially fit that profile.


Totally understand, I am baffled as well. Doesn't seem like anyone is inactive enough for that this round.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Alright stop


----------



## DLD PE

@BlueBlueprintPE I vote for @djl PE (dead player voting for another dead player)


----------



## txjennah PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> Alright stop


 Collaborate and listen


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

txjennah PE said:


> Collaborate and listen


Ice is back with a brand new invention


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Cassandra?


----------



## txjennah PE

Is it posting a pet photo? Look at this lazy chunk of dog. He decided to wear his puppy sweater like a skirt. smh


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

jean15paul_PE said:


> ALRIGHT STOP


HAMMER TIME?


----------



## beccabun PE

txjennah PE said:


> Is it posting a pet photo? Look at this lazy chunk of dog. He decided to wear his puppy sweater like a skirt. smh


He's a fashion innovator, I love him.


----------



## NikR_PE

Fuccuc


txjennah PE said:


> He decided to wear his puppy sweater like a skirt. smh


He's like. "Did you just assume my gender?"


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> HAMMER TIME?


Informer- ayokayokabambamoohyablame a licky boom boom now.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

txjennah PE said:


> Is it posting a pet photo? Look at this lazy chunk of dog. He decided to wear his puppy sweater like a skirt. smh


Is...is this fashion?


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

txjennah PE said:


> Is it posting a pet photo? Look at this lazy chunk of dog. He decided to wear his puppy sweater like a skirt. smh


close ...... so very very close.... 

and cute!


----------



## DLD PE

BlueBlueprintPE said:


> close ...... so very very close....
> 
> and cute!




photos of playing in snow?


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

EyehatethePEexam PE said:


> Informer- ayokayokabambamoohyablame a licky boom boom now.


If you know what he's saying between Informer and a licky boom boom now you're a better person than I.


----------



## beccabun PE

BlueBlueprintPE said:


> close ...... so very very close....
> 
> and cute!


Anyone got a cat photo?


----------



## DLD PE

beccabun PE said:


> Anyone got a cat photo?


nope not me


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

beccabun PE said:


> Anyone got a cat photo?


Here's one. Not my cat, tho.


----------



## Dothracki PE

Maybe @BlueBlueprintPE was looking for picture of multiple puppies?


----------



## txjennah PE

EyehatethePEexam PE said:


> If you know what he's saying between Informer and a licky boom boom now you're a person person than I.


I think these are Mafia-appropriate lyrics

Informer, ya' no say daddy me Snow me I go blame
A licky boom boom down
'Tective man a say, say daddy me Snow me stab someone down the lane
A licky boom boom down
Informer, ya' no say daddy me Snow me I go blame
A licky boom boom down
'Tective man a say, say daddy me Snow me stab someone down the lane
A licky boom boom down


----------



## txjennah PE

beccabun PE said:


> He's a fashion innovator, I love him.


I have a photo of him modeling the cold shoulder look too.


----------



## beccabun PE

txjennah PE said:


> I have a photo of him modeling the cold shoulder look too.


Prove it.


----------



## txjennah PE

beccabun PE said:


> Prove it.


Bam!


----------



## txjennah PE

I don't know why he keeps taking his sweaters off, especially since my little office gets so cold. How dare I keep him safe and warm


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

txjennah PE said:


> I think these are Mafia-appropriate lyrics
> 
> Informer, ya' no say daddy me Snow me I go blame
> A licky boom boom down
> 'Tective man a say, say daddy me Snow me stab someone down the lane
> A licky boom boom down
> Informer, ya' no say daddy me Snow me I go blame
> A licky boom boom down
> 'Tective man a say, say daddy me Snow me stab someone down the lane
> A licky boom boom down


@txjennah PE is a better person than me. To beat @txjennah PE one must be able to rap those lines as fast and seamlessly as Snow. If someone can do that with video evidence I'll trade in my PE for a talent agency license and we'll hit the circus.


----------



## MeowMeow PE

beccabun PE said:


> Anyone got a cat photo?




Here is a photo of my real cat. The same handsome cat in my profile pic. 
Cassandra?


----------



## DLD PE

@BlueBlueprintPE I vote for @Cassandra.


----------



## beccabun PE

MeowMeow PE said:


> View attachment 26770
> 
> Here is a photo of my real cat. The same handsome cat in my profile pic.
> Cassandra?


oooooh i love it when cats look mean. he looks so mean here. like what could possibly be so serious to him? He's a little cat!


----------



## MeowMeow PE

Alright, here is the last thing I have to say about yesterday. I was very confused and everyone was being so weird and I didn't know what to think, for real. I just went with my gut in the moment. There are other things that happened privately that made me really confused, but I can't provide more info about that for fear of the possibility of bringing attention to the potential cop or doc (if how I have made sense in my mind of everything that occurred yesterday is correct.... I want to protect them from the mafs). I'll just leave it at that. I don't know what else I can say. 
But it seems that my fate is sealed. I just want you all to know that I still love each and every one of you, from the bottom of my heart.


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

MeowMeow PE said:


> Alright, here is the last thing I have to say about yesterday. I was very confused and everyone was being so weird and I didn't know what to think, for real. I just went with my gut in the moment. There are other things that happened privately that made me really confused, but I can't provide more info about that for fear of the possibility of bringing attention to the potential cop or doc (if how I have made sense in my mind of everything that occurred yesterday is correct.... I want to protect them from the mafs). I'll just leave it at that. I don't know what else I can say.
> But it seems that my fate is sealed. I just want you all to know that I still love each and every one of you, from the bottom of my heart.


 is a temporary state of mind, you'll enjoy it, I sure do.


----------



## steel

MeowMeow PE said:


> Alright, here is the last thing I have to say about yesterday. I was very confused and everyone was being so weird and I didn't know what to think, for real. I just went with my gut in the moment. There are other things that happened privately that made me really confused, but I can't provide more info about that for fear of the possibility of bringing attention to the potential cop or doc (if how I have made sense in my mind of everything that occurred yesterday is correct.... I want to protect them from the mafs). I'll just leave it at that. I don't know what else I can say.
> But it seems that my fate is sealed. I just want you all to know that I still love each and every one of you, from the bottom of my heart.


We love you too, and that's why we must kill you. The mafia you, not the monocled, mustached cat you.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

MeowMeow PE said:


> I still love each and every one of you, from the bottom of my heart.


Heckin' sus.


----------



## SaltySteve PE

@BlueBlueprintPE I vote for @MeowMeow PE. I've been too busy to catch up on whatever went down last night and I'm probably headed home to go to bed. It's been a long day.


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

Current vote: 

x4 @MeowMeow PE (becca, doth, salty, steel)


----------



## txjennah PE

BlueBlueprintPE said:


> Current vote:
> 
> x4 @MeowMeow PE (becca, doth, salty, steel)


Hi Blue, I voted for Meow earlier today as well.


----------



## Spitfire6532

I also voted for meow earlier, but i will double down for simplicity

@BlueBlueprintPE I vote for @MeowMeow PE


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

Spitfire6532 said:


> I also voted for meow earlier, but i will double down for simplicity
> 
> @BlueBlueprintPE I vote for @MeowMeow PE


whoops.. missed a page!

vote count

@MeowMeow PE (almost everybody)  

seriously though:
8x @MeowMeow PE (becca, cheby, doth, eng_girl, salty, spitfire, steel, txj)


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

2 hours left. I'm heading to the gym. none of those shenanigans you all pulled last night.


----------



## beccabun PE

BlueBlueprintPE said:


> 2 hours left. I'm heading to the gym. none of those shenanigans you all pulled last night.






(Just kidding)


----------



## Eng_Girl95

@BlueBlueprintPE I change my vote from @MeowMeow PE to @MeowMeow PE


----------



## Eng_Girl95

Did we do it? Did we nail a mafia scum? Lol


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

@MeowMeow PE was lynched by the town. 

apparently no spoiler here... @MeowMeow PE was MAFIA


----------



## MeowMeow PE

I’m real bad at being mafia guys lololol  boo


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

Good Morning folks!!!

A quiet day with no late day voting shenanigans! but alas, the Mafia did not remain silent...

@Dothracki PE was night killed by the mafia

remaining players:
@beccabun PE @ChebyshevII PE @eng_girl95 @RBHeadge PE @SaltySteve PE @Spitfire6532 @steelnole15 @txjennah PE

Cassandra has still not been triggered...


----------



## SaltySteve PE

I figured with the strong dog pile and zero other votes that there was probably a voting block at work.

Yay Townies!!!! That's 2 for 2!


----------



## steel

Lost a good one too soon!


----------



## steel

@BlueBlueprintPE I vote for @txjennah PE


----------



## RBHeadge PE




----------



## Eng_Girl95

Well, if we’re in the end game, then @steelnole15 must be onto something. @BlueBlueprintPE I vote for @txjennah PE as well.


----------



## txjennah PE

@BlueBlueprintPE I vote for @steelnole15


----------



## beccabun PE

@BlueBlueprintPE I vote for @txjennah PE


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

MeowMeow PE said:


> I’m real bad at being mafia guys lololol  boo


So, I was the first person you investigated as cop and the first person you voted off as mafia. Your mistake is thinking I'm good at this game.


----------



## Spitfire6532

@txjennah PE did seem to be trying to push suspicion towards me, so that's enough reason for me.

@BlueBlueprintPE I vote for @txjennah PE


----------



## txjennah PE

Spitfire6532 said:


> @txjennah PE did seem to be trying to push suspicion towards me, so that's enough reason for me.
> 
> @BlueBlueprintPE I vote for @txjennah PE


Actually RBH mentioned your absence first, check the receipts


----------



## SaltySteve PE

Townie team must be on fire this round.


----------



## SaltySteve PE

steelnole15 said:


> @BlueBlueprintPE I vote for @txjennah PE





txjennah PE said:


> @BlueBlueprintPE I vote for @steelnole15



Glad to see you guys are playing nice this round. 


BTW doing a multipage quote is nearly impossible now...


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

vote count

x4 @txjennah PE (becca, eng_girl, spitfire, steel)
x1 @steelnole15 (txj)


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

@BlueBlueprintPE I better get on the @txjennah PE bandwagon. (that's my vote)


----------



## SaltySteve PE

BlueBlueprintPE said:


> vote count
> 
> x4 @txjennah PE (becca, eng_girl, spitfire, steel)
> x1 @steelnole15 (txj)





ChebyshevII PE said:


> @BlueBlueprintPE I better get on the @txjennah PE bandwagon. (that's my vote)


#metoo @BlueBlueprintPE


----------



## steel

SaltySteve PE said:


> Glad to see you guys are playing nice this round.


I'm always nice to nice people  lol


----------



## DLD PE

Are we close to winning yet?


----------



## steel

Mafia will never win!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Just to be clear...if Tx turns out to be townie aligned, @steelnole15 is my next target.


----------



## steel

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Just to be clear...if Tx turns out to be townie aligned, @steelnole15 is my next target.


Why would you target a townie, though?


----------



## Dothracki PE

@BlueBlueprintPE I vote for @txjennah PE


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

steelnole15 said:


> Why would you target a townie, though?


Precisely my point.


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

Is there a confirmed townie thread this round? Are they ghost discriminatory?


----------



## Dothracki PE

EyehatethePEexam PE said:


> Is there a confirmed townie thread this round? Are they ghost discriminatory?


Evidently. Maybe you and I should form our own ghost townie thread?


----------



## txjennah PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Just to be clear...if Tx turns out to be townie aligned, @steelnole15 is my next target.


I'm curious why I'm being targeted over Nole though?

We both have the same voting record. Blue's post from the other day confirms it. We both missed the first two days of voting. We both voted for confirmed mafia.


----------



## Dothracki PE

Dothracki PE said:


> Evidently. Maybe you and I should form our own ghost townie thread?


Also bring back the hunter ghosts/ghost hunters role!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

txjennah PE said:


> I'm curious why I'm being targeted over Nole though?
> 
> We both have the same voting record. Blue's post from the other day confirms it. We both missed the first two days of voting. We both voted for confirmed mafia.


I'll be honest, the only reason I voted towards you is because everyone else is. Nole just happened to fire first.


----------



## SaltySteve PE

I'm out of the loop this round as well. I'm a sheeple.


----------



## txjennah PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> I'll be honest, the only reason I voted towards you is because everyone else is. Nole just happened to fire first.


I gotcha. I am just confused by all of it. We literally have the same voting record. The only reason I was questioning Spit is RBH had posted about it that morning, but I still voted for Meow in that same post. 

I am kind of out of the loop this round and honestly don't have any better guesses on who the maf is. That's why I voted for Nole.


----------



## steel

The situation is this:

After the death of @DLD PE , we (the town) can surmise there were 2 mafia members left. We now know one of them was @MeowMeow PE. 

We know on Tuesday night there was no nightkill. I have a hard time believing that Meow and whoever else was left simply couldn't agree on a person to kill. One of them would have compromised. So the reason there was no nightkill was probably because the only other mafia member was inactive Tuesday night. 

There are three options for who was inactive long enough: @txjennah PE (gone for 18 hours), @Spitfire6532 (gone for 40 hours), and @SaltySteve PE (gone for 18 hours). 

So, we're playing Russian roulette here, yes, but we know one of those three is our target. We may be wrong today, we may be wrong tomorrow, but we'd be right on Monday.


----------



## DLD PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> I'll be honest, the only reason I voted towards you is because everyone else is. Nole just happened to fire first.


This never seems to work for me


----------



## Spitfire6532

steelnole15 said:


> There are three options for who was inactive long enough: @txjennah PE (gone for 18 hours), @Spitfire6532 (gone for 40 hours), and @SaltySteve PE (gone for 18 hours).


Don't know how you get that I was inactive for 40 hours. I lurked in the thread on the second day and opted not to vote because I didn't have good info to go off of. I voted on the first day because I had to save myself. In my three games I haven't ever been mafia. I definitely wouldn't miss a night kill in my first chance at being mafia.


----------



## steel

Spitfire6532 said:


> Don't know how you get that I was inactive for 40 hours. I lurked in the thread on the second day and opted not to vote.


Early Wednesday morning, it showed that you were "last seen" Monday afternoon.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

steelnole15 said:


> Early Wednesday morning, it showed that you were "last seen" Monday afternoon.


Just FYI, the previous web site platform was a little bit unreliable as far as indicating active status correctly. Not sure if this one is any better or not.


----------



## txjennah PE

Spitfire6532 said:


> Don't know how you get that I was inactive for 40 hours. I lurked in the thread on the second day and opted not to vote because I didn't have good info to go off of. I voted on the first day because I had to save myself.* In my three games I haven't ever been mafia. I definitely wouldn't miss a night kill in my first chance at being mafia.*


Like those are all nice things to say, but honestly doesn't give us much to work off of ¯\_(ツ)_/¯ Just because you weren't mafia first three games doesn't mean much for this one.


----------



## txjennah PE

But out of the three of us, you have the longest gap on a night Mafia conveniently didn't night kill anyone.

I'm not trying to pick on you, but you gotta know that seems suspicious.


----------



## txjennah PE

@BlueBlueprintPE I retract my vote for nole and vote for @Spitfire6532


----------



## Spitfire6532

Fair enough. I will let the lynch do the talking.


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

watching all the banter as a mod is sooooo entertaining!


----------



## DLD PE

Spitfire6532 said:


> Fair enough. I will let the lynch do the talking.


I like your new avatar!


----------



## Spitfire6532

DLD PE said:


> I like your new avatar!


Thank you! That's me standing on top of the Grand Teton!


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

Spitfire6532 said:


> Thank you! That's me standing on top of the Grand Teton!


That's a long way to go to get cell service. You must have AT&T


----------



## RBHeadge PE

DLD PE said:


> Are we close to winning yet?


Your team? No.


----------



## DLD PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Your team? No.


dang


----------



## MeowMeow PE




----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

MeowMeow PE said:


> View attachment 26777


----------



## Dothracki PE

BlueBlueprintPE said:


> watching all the banter as a mod is sooooo entertaining!



The best part of modding is watching all of the irony unfold!


----------



## steel

Dothracki PE said:


> The best part of modding is watching all of the irony unfold!


Do you need to hold back the urge to laugh and say "hahahaha I know what you don't!"


----------



## Dothracki PE

steelnole15 said:


> Do you need to hold back the urge to laugh and say "hahahaha I know what you don't!"


Always! It's so hard knowing something and not being able to share in the irony.


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

Breaking news: as a  I have been able to converse with Tupac and Elvis. You may grieve appropriately now.


----------



## DLD PE




----------



## steel

Did we do it? Did we nab the final mafioso?


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

@txjennah PE was lynched by the town.

@txjennah PE was mafia 

it’s date night tonight. I’ll write up a “shortest game on history” recap tomorrow.


----------



## DLD PE

Good game all!


----------



## beccabun PE

Good game townies! Still don't know how we managed to pull that off


----------



## steel

beccabun PE said:


> Good game townies! Still don't know how we managed to pull that off


Managing to nab @DLD PE on Tuesday was what really helped us. Cause after we knew @MeowMeow PE was mafia, we knew the last one had to be someone that was inactive Tuesday night. We had a 1-in-3 chance and guessed right!


----------



## DLD PE

We would have won if it weren't for some meddling townies....

LOL we just plain got spanked this round. Good game everyone! I enjoyed it as always!

I'm in for next round. I can't mod this next round, but I will the round after next.


----------



## beccabun PE

I could be up for modding a round for the first time...


----------



## steel

beccabun PE said:


> I could be up for modding a round for the first time...


Ohhhhhh, I feel like a becca-modded round would be quite fun!
I'm definitely in lol


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

Short Mafia Game in History

Doc: @Dothracki PE 
Cop: @steelnole15 
Cassandra: @EyehatethePEexam PE 
Cassandra trigger: @squaretaper LIT AF PE demands or post pet pics (It seems to happen almost every game, even when they're not playing )
Wouldn't have mattered though since eye was killed off early.

Night Action
Day/Night 1
Lynch @djl PE (townie)
NK @EyehatethePEexam PE (townie/cassandra)
Doc Saves Becca

Day/Night 2
Lynch @DLD PE (mafia)
No NK
Doc Saves RBH

Day/Night 3
Lynch @MeowMeow PE (mafia)
NK @Dothracki PE 
No Doc Save 

Day/Night 4
Lynch @txjennah PE 

TOWNIES WIN!


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

beccabun PE said:


> I could be up for modding a round for the first time...


I'm in!


----------



## Spitfire6532

Well done town! I'm in for the next one! Maybe I will finally get the chance to be mafia


----------



## NikR_PE

beccabun PE said:


> I could be up for modding a round for the first time...


I am in. Better get my name in the hat before i miss it again.


----------



## MeowMeow PE

Thank you so much @BlueBlueprintPE for modding!!


----------



## NikR_PE

@beccabun PE i vote for @Spitfire6532


----------



## MeowMeow PE

Also, I am def in for the next game


----------



## txjennah PE

Great game, everyone! 

To explain the lack of a night kill...life got in the way.

-Mafia reached a consensus on who to night kill
-Votes were made later in the evening on a different person to NK...but I was out that evening with my husband/fell asleep much earlier than I usually do, and completely missed the discussion.
-Did not check my email before going to my early AM yoga Omicron superspreader class
-By the time I got back, it was too late! Arrghhh!! 

@Spitfire6532 thanks for being a good sport. I do legit think the offline times aren't accurate like @ChebyshevII PE said. There's no way I was inactive for 18 hrs. Something to consider for future rounds.


----------



## DLD PE

Thanks for modding @BlueBlueprintPE ! As stated before, I'm in for next game!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

beccabun PE said:


> Good game townies! Still don't know how we managed to pull that off


Better lucky than good.


----------



## Spitfire6532

txjennah PE said:


> Great game, everyone!
> 
> To explain the lack of a night kill...life got in the way.
> 
> -Mafia reached a consensus on who to night kill
> -Votes were made later in the evening on a different person to NK...but I was out that evening with my husband/fell asleep much earlier than I usually do, and completely missed the discussion.
> -Did not check my email before going to my early AM yoga Omicron superspreader class
> -By the time I got back, it was too late! Arrghhh!!
> 
> @Spitfire6532 thanks for being a good sport. I do legit think the offline times aren't accurate like @ChebyshevII PE said. There's no way I was inactive for 18 hrs. Something to consider for future rounds.


Fully understand! Gotta try to keep the suspicion on someone else, absolutely no offense taken here, it's just a game anyway. Not the worst way to burn 10 minutes at work


----------



## steel

BlueBlueprintPE said:


> Short Mafia Game in History
> 
> Doc: @Dothracki PE
> Cop: @steelnole15
> Cassandra: @EyehatethePEexam PE
> Cassandra trigger: @squaretaper LIT AF PE demands or post pet pics (It seems to happen almost every game, even when they're not playing )
> Wouldn't have mattered though since eye was killed off early.
> 
> Night Action
> Day/Night 1
> Lynch @djl PE (townie)
> NK @EyehatethePEexam PE (townie/cassandra)
> Doc Saves Becca
> 
> Day/Night 2
> Lynch @DLD PE (mafia)
> No NK
> Doc Saves RBH
> 
> Day/Night 3
> Lynch @MeowMeow PE (mafia)
> NK @Dothracki PE
> No Doc Save
> 
> Day/Night 4
> Lynch @txjennah PE
> 
> TOWNIES WIN!


This round was really fun! I enjoyed being the cop.

My investigations:
Day 1: Becca
Day 2: Meow
Day 3: RBH (I had to clear him because of his random vote for me on Day 2)
Day 4: Eng_girl95 (Never discount the possibility that a newbie could be mafia! lol)

After I cleared RBH, we knew the remaining mafia member had to have been someone that wasn't active/awake with Meow Tuesday night. So it came down to txj, salty, or spitfire. We luckily guessed right, though like I said, we would have gotten the last one either today or Monday. And spitfire was going to be my day 5 investigation anyway if we were wrong about txj.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

txjennah PE said:


> -Did not check my email before going to my early AM yoga Omicron superspreader class


----------



## steel

txjennah PE said:


> @Spitfire6532 thanks for being a good sport. I do legit think the offline times aren't accurate like @ChebyshevII PE said. There's no way I was inactive for 18 hrs. Something to consider for future rounds.


Yep, obviously needs to be taken with a grain of salt, but I was able to deduce that you and two others had gone quite some time between posts on the site, so it narrowed it down _just enough_ for us to have a 1-in-3 shot at nabbing you lol.
For what it's worth, you played it well putting the suspicion on @Spitfire6532. I almost doubted myself, but figured even if we were wrong, we could get him the next day.


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

steelnole15 said:


> This round was really fun! I enjoyed being the cop.
> 
> My investigations:
> Day 1: Becca
> Day 2: Meow
> Day 3: RBH (I had to clear him because of his random vote for me on Day 2)
> Day 4: Eng_girl95 (Never discount the possibility that a newbie could be mafia! lol)
> 
> After I cleared RBH, we knew the remaining mafia member had to have been someone that wasn't active/awake with Meow Tuesday night. So it came down to txj, salty, or spitfire. We luckily guessed right, though like I said, we would have gotten the last one either today or Monday. And spitfire was going to be my day 5 investigation anyway if we were wrong about txj.


I was going to add those and I forgot! Thanks! I haven't finished my coffee yet...


----------



## txjennah PE

RBHeadge PE said:


>


I wear a mask. It's just a packed, heated room with doors closed and little ventilation, so I joke it's a superspreader event waiting to happen.


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

BlueBlueprintPE said:


> Short Mafia Game in History
> 
> Doc: @Dothracki PE
> Cop: @steelnole15
> Cassandra: @EyehatethePEexam PE
> Cassandra trigger: @squaretaper LIT AF PE demands or post pet pics (It seems to happen almost every game, even when they're not playing )
> Wouldn't have mattered though since eye was killed off early.
> 
> Night Action
> Day/Night 1
> Lynch @djl PE (townie)
> NK @EyehatethePEexam PE (townie/cassandra)
> Doc Saves Becca
> 
> Day/Night 2
> Lynch @DLD PE (mafia)
> No NK
> Doc Saves RBH
> 
> Day/Night 3
> Lynch @MeowMeow PE (mafia)
> NK @Dothracki PE
> No Doc Save
> 
> Day/Night 4
> Lynch @txjennah PE
> 
> TOWNIES WIN!


I could have been Cassandra (read like "I could have been a contender")!!!!


----------



## steel

BlueBlueprintPE said:


> I was going to add those and I forgot! Thanks! I haven't finished my coffee yet...



No biggie, I was just as excited typing it out as I was being the cop for the first time! Thanks for the awesome round!


----------



## Dothracki PE

BlueBlueprintPE said:


> Short Mafia Game in History
> 
> Doc: @Dothracki PE
> Cop: @steelnole15
> Cassandra: @EyehatethePEexam PE
> Cassandra trigger: @squaretaper LIT AF PE demands or post pet pics (It seems to happen almost every game, even when they're not playing )
> Wouldn't have mattered though since eye was killed off early.
> 
> Night Action
> Day/Night 1
> Lynch @djl PE (townie)
> NK @EyehatethePEexam PE (townie/cassandra)
> Doc Saves Becca RBH
> 
> Day/Night 2
> Lynch @DLD PE (mafia)
> No NK
> Doc Saves RBH Becca
> 
> Day/Night 3
> Lynch @MeowMeow PE (mafia)
> NK @Dothracki PE
> No Doc Save
> 
> Day/Night 4
> Lynch @txjennah PE
> 
> TOWNIES WIN!


Correcting the doc saves for record. If anyone is actually keeping tabs on this.


----------



## SaltySteve PE

Good game all! Thanks @BlueBlueprintPE for modding!


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

Dothracki PE said:


> Correcting the doc saves for record. If anyone is actually keeping tabs on this.


see ... need more coffeeeee


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I’ll play next round!


----------



## steel

I know @beccabun PE volunteered as mod, but someday I'd love to play a @ChebyshevII PE modded round, since he started this whole thread!


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Did I win this one?


----------



## steel

Yes you did.


----------



## steel

Unintended Max P.E. said:


> Did I win this one?


Also, banned for trying to win a game you can't win


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

BlueBlueprintPE said:


> Cassandra trigger: @squaretaper LIT AF PE demands or post pet pics (It seems to happen almost every game, even when they're not playing )


I'll just leave this here...


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

steelnole15 said:


> Also, banned for trying to win a game you can't win


That would apply to everyone who didn't win, would it not?


----------



## DLD PE

Unintended Max P.E. said:


> Did I win this one?


Yes


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

steelnole15 said:


> I know @beccabun PE volunteered as mod, but someday I'd love to play a @ChebyshevII PE modded round, since he started this whole thread!


I can assure you, my modding style is not nearly as dynamic as some of the others' on this thread. Some are amazing storytellers...me, not so much.


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

ChebyshevII PE said:


> I can assure you, my modding style is not nearly as dynamic as some of the others' on this thread. Some are amazing storytellers...me, not so much.


Same! I can mod a no-frills game anytime. storytelling is not my forte, but I admire those that put together such great themed games!


----------



## Eng_Girl95

I’m in for the next round @beccabun PE!


----------



## beccabun PE

*Programming Note for Becca's Round: *

Your mod is a sleepy person and is usually asleep by 9pm EST, is anyone opposed to moving the vote cut off time to 8pm EST? 

@steelnole15 @BlueBlueprintPE @Spitfire6532 @NikR_PE @MeowMeow PE @DLD PE @ChebyshevII PE @eng_girl95 

Anyone else in? We'd start on Tuesday after the holiday.

@squaretaper LIT AF PE @JayKay PE @txjennah PE @RBHeadge PE @EyehatethePEexam PE @Dothracki PE @SaltySteve PE @jean15paul_PE @djl PE @vhab49_PE @FlangeheadPEAZ @ anyone else I forgot


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

beccabun PE said:


> *Programming Note for Becca's Round: *
> 
> Your mod is a sleepy person and is usually asleep by 9pm EST, is anyone opposed to moving the vote cut off time to 8pm EST?
> 
> @steelnole15 @BlueBlueprintPE @Spitfire6532 @NikR_PE @MeowMeow PE @DLD PE @ChebyshevII PE @eng_girl95
> 
> Anyone else in? We'd start on Tuesday after the holiday.
> 
> @squaretaper LIT AF PE @JayKay PE @txjennah PE @RBHeadge PE @EyehatethePEexam PE @Dothracki PE @SaltySteve PE @jean15paul_PE @djl PE @vhab49_PE @FlangeheadPEAZ @ anyone else I forgot


I'm good with the earlier cut-off time.


----------



## txjennah PE

beccabun PE said:


> *Programming Note for Becca's Round: *
> 
> Your mod is a sleepy person and is usually asleep by 9pm EST, is anyone opposed to moving the vote cut off time to 8pm EST?
> 
> @steelnole15 @BlueBlueprintPE @Spitfire6532 @NikR_PE @MeowMeow PE @DLD PE @ChebyshevII PE @eng_girl95
> 
> Anyone else in? We'd start on Tuesday after the holiday.
> 
> @squaretaper LIT AF PE @JayKay PE @txjennah PE @RBHeadge PE @EyehatethePEexam PE @Dothracki PE @SaltySteve PE @jean15paul_PE @djl PE @vhab49_PE @FlangeheadPEAZ @ anyone else I forgot


I'm in for next week!

8 EST works for me! I will try and remember to put in a vote before I leave work, because my evenings are usually pretty busy.


----------



## steel

beccabun PE said:


> *Programming Note for Becca's Round: *
> 
> Your mod is a sleepy person and is usually asleep by 9pm EST, is anyone opposed to moving the vote cut off time to 8pm EST?
> 
> @steelnole15 @BlueBlueprintPE @Spitfire6532 @NikR_PE @MeowMeow PE @DLD PE @ChebyshevII PE @eng_girl95
> 
> Anyone else in? We'd start on Tuesday after the holiday.
> 
> @squaretaper LIT AF PE @JayKay PE @txjennah PE @RBHeadge PE @EyehatethePEexam PE @Dothracki PE @SaltySteve PE @jean15paul_PE @djl PE @vhab49_PE @FlangeheadPEAZ @ anyone else I forgot


The all powerful mod can make the vote cutoff time anything they want! I'm okay with it if you are


----------



## steel

txjennah PE said:


> I will try and remember to put in a vote before I leave work, because my evenings are usually pretty busy.


That's what almost did me in this round. Fortunately @BlueBlueprintPE was nice enough to let it slide this once lol


----------



## Dothracki PE

beccabun PE said:


> *Programming Note for Becca's Round: *
> 
> Your mod is a sleepy person and is usually asleep by 9pm EST, is anyone opposed to moving the vote cut off time to 8pm EST?
> 
> @steelnole15 @BlueBlueprintPE @Spitfire6532 @NikR_PE @MeowMeow PE @DLD PE @ChebyshevII PE @eng_girl95
> 
> Anyone else in? We'd start on Tuesday after the holiday.
> 
> @squaretaper LIT AF PE @JayKay PE @txjennah PE @RBHeadge PE @EyehatethePEexam PE @Dothracki PE @SaltySteve PE @jean15paul_PE @djl PE @vhab49_PE @FlangeheadPEAZ @ anyone else I forgot


I'm in. Your game, your rules. You can make the cutoff time 7:45.32 London time if you really wanted. 

Edit: actually that would be 19:45.32 London time


----------



## SaltySteve PE

beccabun PE said:


> *Programming Note for Becca's Round: *
> 
> 
> Anyone else in? We'd start on Tuesday after the holiday.
> 
> @SaltySteve PE



IN!!!


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

steelnole15 said:


> That's what almost did me in this round. Fortunately @BlueBlueprintPE was nice enough to let it slide this once lol


Technically, I didn't have it in the voting rules, so I didn't really "let you slide". IMO it does the game no good if people just keep failing to vote.  that's why I said I thought it should be a given rule, but since it's not...and I didn't have it listed, the game continued.

I consulted with more experienced mods before I made the announcement, since it really could've had a pretty significant impact on the game if I had forced a vote by you, for you.


----------



## DLD PE

I'm good with the 8pm EST vote deadline.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

beccabun PE said:


> *Programming Note for Becca's Round: *
> 
> Your mod is a sleepy person and is usually asleep by 9pm EST, is anyone opposed to moving the vote cut off time to 8pm EST?


I'm in. 8pm is fine.


----------



## MeowMeow PE

I'm fine with the vote deadline. I don't have a lot going on in my life so I'm very flexible. I'm just a boring MeowMeow.


----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ

I am in..... busy this week but its been long...


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Can I play again? I've returned from paradise and could use the distraction from real life.


----------



## djl PE

I would like to play please


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

beccabun PE said:


> *Programming Note for Becca's Round: *
> 
> Your mod is a sleepy person and is usually asleep by 9pm EST, is anyone opposed to moving the vote cut off time to 8pm EST?
> 
> @steelnole15 @BlueBlueprintPE @Spitfire6532 @NikR_PE @MeowMeow PE @DLD PE @ChebyshevII PE @eng_girl95
> 
> Anyone else in? We'd start on Tuesday after the holiday.
> 
> @squaretaper LIT AF PE @JayKay PE @txjennah PE @RBHeadge PE @EyehatethePEexam PE @Dothracki PE @SaltySteve PE @jean15paul_PE @djl PE @vhab49_PE @FlangeheadPEAZ @ anyone else I forgot


I'm in, Thursday I have an overnight conference (super spreader) and may not be able to log in. I want to put that out there now in case I'm not voted off day 1 and shenanigans ensue.


----------



## steel

Looks like we got a nice healthy amount of 16 players this time!


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

steelnole15 said:


> Looks like we got a nice healthy amount of 16 players this time!
> View attachment 26805


I'm on the list! Your name is clearly not Dean.


----------



## beccabun PE

*Mafia – BeccaBun No Frills Game*

There are town members and mafia. Townies must try to find and eliminate the mafia with extreme prejudice before they are eliminated. The game ends when either all of the Mafia is eliminated (town wins), or there are fewer townsfolk than Mafia members (Mafia wins).

The game will start, *Tuesday, January 18, 2022*. Lynching will be allowed on the first day. Mafia can lynch the first night. In the event the game extends to the weekend, the game will be in extended night phases starting evening Friday Jan 21 through morning Jan 24, evening Jan 28 through morning Jan 31.

*This is a game has a special character with a trigger element (that has been slightly adjusted) as well as some mafia voting clarification!*

There are townsfolk (townies), and Mafia members. Townsfolk are going to try to eliminate the Mafia with extreme prejudice before the Mafia eliminates them. The game ends when either all of the Mafia is eliminated (town wins), or there are fewer townsfolk than Mafia members (Mafia wins).

During the day, everybody (townsfolk and Mafia) will publicly vote for a person to eliminate; I will eliminate the person with the most votes at the end of the day and reveal what their role was.

The Mafia members are going to privately tell me who they would like to eliminate during the night. A minimum of two mafia votes is needed to make a killing (because the mafia is a family and as long as two are alive, agreement must be met). *Unless only one mafia remains.

Lynches victims will have their roles publicly revealed. Nightkilled victims will not have their role revealed.

In addition to regular townsfolk and members of the Mafia, there is also a Doctor and a Cop. The Doctor can choose someone to “save” during the night; if they choose the same person the Mafia chose, then that player will escape elimination by the Mafia that night. The Cop can “investigate” players during the day and will have their intel before the lynching.

*BY POPULAR DEMAND, THE CASSANDRA IS IN PLAY AGAIN!* The Cassandra player does not know they have this role until a trigger occurs in the game and/or thread. A trigger could be reaching a certain page number or by player actions in the thread (like ghost votes, triple posts, etc.). The trigger is picked before the game begins. The Cassandra can be either mafia or townie alignment and once triggered, they will receive a special PM that explains their new role.

The Cassandra is similar to the investigator, where they will find out information about a player (i.e., what their role is), but they do not have a choice on who the information is about. The information will come to them as a vision (overnight PM) every night until end of game and/or they are killed. Unlike the investigators, the Cassandra *MUST* share their information with the thread. If they do not reveal their information, they will automatically be lynched that evening by the townies whether they are voted for or not. This will override all voting blocks.

*Bringing back an old rule, starting on day 2 (Wednesday), if you don’t vote for someone, it will count towards a vote for yourself. *

The Mafia members know who each other are, but no one knows anyone else’s role except me. I have sent more specific instructions to the members of the Mafia, the Doctor, and the Cop. If you did not receive a PM from me, then you are a regular townsfolk/townie.

You may use this thread to vote and post about the game. Anyone (playing or not playing, eliminated or not) can use this thread to speculate, discuss, accuse, or otherwise participate in the game; just please make sure to follow regular EB forum guidelines.

To vote on a person to eliminate, mention me @beccabun PE and tell me specifically that 1) you are voting and 2) the username of the person you are voting to eliminate.

*Please submit your votes in this thread by 8:00 PM EST/7:00 PM Central/6:00 PM Mountain/5:00 PM Pacific Time. THIS IS AN HOUR EARLIER THAN USUAL TO ACCOMMODATE BECCA’S PRECIOUS SLEEP SCHEDULE!!*

A couple of rules:

1) You may use this thread to vote and post about the game
2) Anyone who is an active participant in the game can use this thread to speculate, discuss, accuse, or otherwise participate in the game; just please make sure to follow regular EB forum guidelines.
3) Your vote only counts if you are playing and not yet eliminated.
4) If there is a tie for most votes, I will either ask for 10 rounds of RPS or use a randomizer in a best of 3 round.
*5) EB PMing is allowed this round.*
6) All votes via PM will not count unless they are specifically for Mafia actions.
7) Votes submitted after the deadline will count towards the following day.
8) You are not allowed to reveal your role, privately or publicly, after you have been eliminated. You may not post screengrabs of private messages in this thread.
9) Please keep all trash talk in the thread and don’t take things too seriously!
10) New players get a free pass on the _first day_. No lynches/no night kill. New players this around are: none

Please feel free to ask questions in the thread!

Players this round: 

@steelnole15 @BlueBlueprintPE @Spitfire6532 @NikR_PE @MeowMeow PE @DLD PE @ChebyshevII PE @eng_girl95 @txjennah PE @Dothracki PE @SaltySteve PE @RBHeadge PE @FlangeheadPEAZ @jean15paul_PE @djl PE @EyehatethePEexam PE


----------



## Dothracki PE

BLOODY CASSANDRA


----------



## Dothracki PE

BLOODY CASSANDRA


----------



## Dothracki PE

BLOODY CASSANDRA

ALSO TRIPLE


----------



## Dothracki PE

QUADRUPLE


----------



## Eng_Girl95

Regular ‘ol vanilla townie this time! Where my fellow townspeople at?


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

eng_girl95 said:


> Regular ‘ol vanilla townie this time! Where my fellow townspeople at?


here!!!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I made vanilla frosting for some cinnamon roles this morning.

Also I'm a townie.


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

Alright stop


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

Collaborate and listen


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

Ice is back with a brand new invention (triple)


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

Cassandra?


----------



## DLD PE

This feels like deja vu all over again.


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

eng_girl95 said:


> Regular ‘ol vanilla townie this time! Where my fellow townspeople at?


Declaring yourself as "regular 'ol vanilla townie" is sus. 3 out of 5 times mafia members will make this declaration every time.


----------



## Eng_Girl95

EyehatethePEexam PE said:


> Declaring yourself as "regular 'ol vanilla townie" is sus. 3 out of 5 times mafia members will make this declaration every time.


Leave it to me to fudge this up so early :/


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

So...I already said Thursday I'm out. You're going to force me to change my saved password so I can log in from my phone.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

EyehatethePEexam PE said:


> Alright stop


Hammer time.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

EyehatethePEexam PE said:


> So...I already said Thursday I'm out. You're going to force me to change my saved password so I can log in from my phone.


#FirstWorldProblems


----------



## DLD PE

Raise your hand if you don't want to be on DLD's randomizer wheel for today's vote.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Morning nerds


----------



## steel

DLD PE said:


> Raise your hand if you don't want to be on DLD's randomizer wheel for today's vote.


I read this as "raise your hand if you won't put DLD on your randomizer wheel."

As a result, I did this.




@beccabun PE I vote for @DLD PE because honestly I have no idea and I'm just gonna go with it and see what happens lol.


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

steelnole15 said:


> I read this as "raise your hand if you won't put DLD on your randomizer wheel."
> 
> As a result, I did this.
> 
> View attachment 26809
> 
> 
> @beccabun PE I vote for @DLD PE because honestly I have no idea and I'm just gonna go with it and see what happens lol.


I'm no historian, but I'm not sure that being the first to cast a vote and doing so this early on day 1 has ever worked out for anyone. Pretty sure the graveyard is full of such persons.


----------



## beccabun PE

Current Vote Count:

1x @DLD PE (steelnole)


----------



## DLD PE

All I need to do is post something and I get a vote. LOL good 'ol DLD. Also, good luck to those on my team. I haven't won a mafia round since....Halloween?


----------



## DLD PE

steelnole15 said:


> I read this as "raise your hand if you won't put DLD on your randomizer wheel."
> 
> As a result, I did this.
> 
> View attachment 26809
> 
> 
> @beccabun PE I vote for @DLD PE because honestly I have no idea and I'm just gonna go with it and see what happens lol.


That's not how a randomizer wheel works. You should at least include one name other than mine. I mean, give me a chance! lol


----------



## Spitfire6532

DLD PE said:


> Raise your hand if you don't want to be on DLD's randomizer wheel for today's vote.


As long as my name is on the wheel, everyone else should be safe it seems.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

DLD PE said:


> That's not how a randomizer wheel works. You should at least include one name other than mine. I mean, give me a chance! lol


One could argue that it randomly picked your name, even if all the options were your name.


----------



## DLD PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> One could argue that it randomly picked your name, even if all the options were your name.


True. In that case, I would at least like to know what color I am.


----------



## NikR_PE

Spitfire6532 said:


> As long as my name is on the wheel, everyone else should be safe it seems.


Not when i am around


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NikR_PE said:


> Not when i am around


@steelnole15 you should recreate the wheel and replace one instance of @DLD PE with @NikR_PE and see what it spits out.


----------



## steel

ChebyshevII PE said:


> @steelnole15 you should recreate the wheel and replace one instance of @DLD PE with @NikR_PE and see what it spits out.






@beccabun PE I change my vote to @NikR_PE because the randomizer wheel never lies.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

steelnole15 said:


> View attachment 26811
> 
> 
> @beccabun PE I change my vote to @NikR_PE because the randomizer wheel never lies.


Numbers don't lie, but the people who punch them in might.


----------



## steel

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Numbers don't lie, but the people who punch them in might.


Oh please, I'm not that good with photoshop. lol.
Lightroom, yeah, but not photoshop.


----------



## SaltySteve PE

@beccabun PE I'll go ahead and vote for @jean15paul_PE in pre-retaliation for his future vote for me.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

@beccabun PE I'm voting @steelnole15 for not showing the rest of the randomizer wheel.


----------



## steel

ChebyshevII PE said:


> @beccabun PE I'm voting @steelnole15 for not showing the rest of the randomizer wheel.


Fine, I admit I did widen @NikR_PE's swatch of the wheel to make it *somewhat* fair. It was only a 25% chance though and see!


----------



## beccabun PE

Current Vote Count:

1x @NikR_PE (steelnole)
1x @jean15paul_PE (salty)
1x @steelnole15 (cheby)


----------



## Spitfire6532

@beccabun PE I vote for @steelnole15


----------



## Eng_Girl95

@beccabun PE I vote for @djl PE cause spinny wheely thingy made me do it.


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

eng_girl95 said:


> @beccabun PE I vote for @djl PE cause spinny wheely thingy made me do it.


Hey, no technical mumbo-jumbo here. We're engineers, not Geek Squad.


----------



## DLD PE

"Random Cat" votes for......







@beccabun PE I vote for nobody.


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

beccabun PE said:


> Current Vote Count:
> 
> 1x @NikR_PE (steelnole)
> 1x @jean15paul_PE (salty)
> 1x @steelnole15 (cheby)


God grant me the strength not to cause shenanigans on day 1. I'd also like a pony.


----------



## beccabun PE

EyehatethePEexam PE said:


> God grant me the strength not to cause shenanigans on day 1. I'd also like a pony.


Please remember that all shenanigans that may or may not occur must end at 8PM EST tonight...


----------



## NikR_PE

steelnole15 said:


> View attachment 26811
> 
> 
> @beccabun PE I change my vote to @NikR_PE because the randomizer wheel never lies.


Bruh haven't we established that the randomizer hates me. And you still vote for me.


----------



## steel

NikR_PE said:


> Bruh haven't we established that the randomizer hates me. And you still vote for me.
> View attachment 26816


I tried to save you by not including you, but _someone_ *cough* @ChebyshevII PE *cough* told me to do it again with you included.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

steelnole15 said:


> I tried to save you by not including you, but _someone_ *cough* @ChebyshevII PE *cough* told me to do it again with you included.


Yes, but it was intended that the wheel would be exactly the same except for one name would be replaced with NikR. You can't blame me for your manipulation of the scientific data to achieve a predetermined outcome.


----------



## djl PE

I liked the addition of "no one" and also added mod because becca is a sneaky mofo... then this happens! sometimes life makes me smile


@beccabun PE i vote for @beccabun PE


----------



## steel

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Yes, but it was intended that the wheel would be exactly the same except for one name would be replaced with NikR. You can't blame me for your manipulation of the scientific data to achieve a predetermined outcome.


@NikR_PE only had a 25% chance of being chosen and he still was! It wasn't predetermined. 

Okay, I guess you can say that God did predetermine that Nik would be chosen by the wheel regardless of circumstances. You're right, carry on.


----------



## djl PE

steelnole15 said:


> @NikR_PE only had a 25% chance of being chosen and he still was! It wasn't predetermined.
> 
> Okay, I guess you can say that God did predetermine that Nik would be chosen by the wheel regardless of circumstances. You're right, carry on.


that wheel chose nik of its own free will!!!!


----------



## djl PE

djl PE said:


> that wheel chose nik of its own free will!!!!


because it hates them


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

I haven’t posted a pup pic here for awhile. Timber and Piper roamed the waterfront with me Saturday. They would’ve been much happier if I let them run in the water and chase the birds (and people)! 

Also… not maf.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

steelnole15 said:


> Okay, I guess you can say that God did predetermine that Nik would be chosen by the wheel regardless of circumstances. You're right, carry on.


Cop-out 101:
1) Manipulate the outcome
2) "God did it"
3) Get $$$


----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ

@beccabun PE I vote for @SaltySteve PE just because I think its been a while that they were maf ..... So that's a guess.


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

FlangeheadPEAZ said:


> @beccabun PE I vote for @SaltySteve PE just because I think its been a while that they were maf ..... So that's a guess.


I fully support an 8 way tie (so long as I'm not one of the 8), and @SaltySteve PE has had a full 7-8 hours of having no reason to be salty.


----------



## NikR_PE

@beccabun PE i vote for @steelnole15 for rigging the experiment.


----------



## steel

Fine, fine, fine, I'll do it "fair." Yinz are no fun! lol




@beccabun PE I change my vote back to @DLD PE, in a desperate act of self preservation, hoping @NikR_PE and @ChebyshevII PE accept my humble apologies for my bad sense of humor/wit.


----------



## DLD PE

steelnole15 said:


> Fine, fine, fine, I'll do it "fair." Yinz are no fun! lol
> 
> View attachment 26819
> 
> 
> @beccabun PE I change my vote back to @DLD PE, in a desperate act of self preservation, hoping @NikR_PE and @ChebyshevII PE accept my humble apologies for my bad sense of humor/wit.


That definitely looks photoshopped.


----------



## beccabun PE

Current Vote Count:

1x @jean15paul_PE (salty)
3x @steelnole15 (cheby, spitfire, nikr)
1x @djl PE (eng_girl)
1x @SaltySteve PE (flange)
1x @DLD PE (steelnole)


----------



## JayKay PE




----------



## beccabun PE

58 minutes to Time.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

@beccabun PE I vote for nobody. y'know because it's the first day.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

beccabun PE said:


> Current Vote Count:
> 
> 1x @jean15paul_PE (salty)
> 3x @steelnole15 (cheby, spitfire, nikr)
> 1x @djl PE (eng_girl)
> 1x @SaltySteve PE (flange)
> 1x @DLD PE (steelnole)


@beccabun PE I vote for @SaltySteve PE because the wheel selected him. Definitely not in retaliation.


----------



## SaltySteve PE

EyehatethePEexam PE said:


> I fully support an 8 way tie (so long as I'm not one of the 8), and @SaltySteve PE has had a full 7-8 hours of having no reason to be salty.


Not a single person voted for me last round (except JP who wasn't playing). I was amazed.


----------



## SaltySteve PE

@beccabun PE switch my vote to @steelnole15 so there's no chance of him pulling me into a tie.


----------



## beccabun PE

time
4x @steelnole15 (cheby, spitfire, nikr, salty)
1x @djl PE (eng_girl)
2x @SaltySteve PE (flange, JP)
1x @DLD PE (steelnole)


----------



## steel

Guess townies aren't winning this one.

Oh sorry I mean 
​​​


----------



## beccabun PE

@steelnole15 :



They were the doctor.


----------



## DLD PE

Wtf


----------



## MeowMeow PE

Damn that sucks


----------



## steel

Gave you guys the chance to change your votes before I left the office lol! Should have listened to my pretend medical degree!


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Ouch


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Oh ffs


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

@steelnole15 cop last round and doc this round!!!???? what the hell! this is why I tend not to vote the first day... gah


----------



## Eng_Girl95

Why are we so bad at this? Lol


----------



## beccabun PE

Good morning, the mafia struck at night and took out @ChebyshevII PE

Remaining Players: @BlueBlueprintPE @Spitfire6532 @NikR_PE @MeowMeow PE @DLD PE @eng_girl95 @txjennah PE @Dothracki PE @SaltySteve PE @RBHeadge PE @FlangeheadPEAZ @jean15paul_PE @djl PE @EyehatethePEexam PE


----------



## DLD PE

eng_girl95 said:


> Why are we so bad at this? Lol


It's early. We double-bogeyed the first hole, but as my dad would say, "There's a lot of golf left!"


----------



## RBHeadge PE

beccabun PE said:


> Good morning, the mafia struck at night and took out @ChebyshevII PE


 Well I guess he was a townie.
Given last nights outcome he was going to be my primary voting target today.


----------



## steel

For the record, I would tried to save  last night, and then tonight could have been , but now that I think about it, maybe  would have been a good choice.


----------



## Eng_Girl95

I still don’t know who’s what, what’s where, where’s why, or why’s how, but I’m gonna use my magical disk to figure it all out.

There are the people that voted to lynch the doctor and the people that chose not to vote at all. You’re all sus so you all make the wheel!

And the winner is…….

@beccabun PE I vote for @NikR_PE cause I guess the wheel really doesn’t like them after all. It must know something we don’t lol.


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

I'd like to play a no-wheel round. I think they do more harm than good.


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

EyehatethePEexam PE said:


> I'd like to play a no-wheel round. I think they do more harm than good.


Besides, my current projects are trying to reinvent it. Clearly the old wheels are outdated and useless.


----------



## Eng_Girl95

EyehatethePEexam PE said:


> I'd like to play a no-wheel round. I think they do more harm than good.


Hey, the wheel never picked you, so what’s the problem! Lol

I mean I’ll never use the wheel past day 2, and I wouldn’t use it ON day 2 normally, but clearly logic is out the window since we nabbed the doc on day 1, so this is all I have to go on.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

RBHeadge PE said:


> Well I guess he was a townie.
> Given last nights outcome he was going to be my primary voting target today.


Gee, I can't win with you, can I?


----------



## NikR_PE

eng_girl95 said:


> I still don’t know who’s what, what’s where, where’s why, or why’s how, but I’m gonna use my magical disk to figure it all out.
> 
> There are the people that voted to lynch the doctor and the people that chose not to vote at all. You’re all sus so you all make the wheel!
> 
> And the winner is…….
> 
> @beccabun PE I vote for @NikR_PE cause I guess the wheel really doesn’t like them after all. It must know something we don’t lol.



Bruhhhhhh


----------



## NikR_PE

A note to all mods

Please ban the randomizer which is biased towards us mice. 

Do what @DLD PE used to do and get your kids/pets to pick a name from a hat.


----------



## txjennah PE

Randomizer wheels are way too much effort for my style of game play, which is not reading any threads and flying by the seat of my pants


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

SaltySteve PE said:


> Not a single person voted for me last round (except JP who wasn't playing). I was amazed.


Because I wasn't playing.  I always vote Salty first.


----------



## DLD PE

There's something fishy about all this...


----------



## steel

DLD PE said:


> There's something fishy about all this...


That's it! It's a FISH! It must be @RBHeadge PE behind all of this!

Shit, I mean .


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

eng_girl95 said:


> Hey, the wheel never picked you, so what’s the problem! Lol
> 
> I mean I’ll never use the wheel past day 2, and I wouldn’t use it ON day 2 normally, but clearly logic is out the window since we nabbed the doc on day 1, so this is all I have to go on.


Right, the wheel never picks me. But it is VERY good at picking townies and special characters in particular. And this wasn't pointed at you, it's just something I've noticed over the last 13 or 14 months I've been playing. People use the wheel because they feel the need to vote and we lose good townies because of it. Perhaps abstaining and accepting a nightkill is better than killing two townies before we have anything to work off of.


----------



## DLD PE

If I were the cop, I would definitely investigate RBH.


----------



## Spitfire6532

Trying to focus on work today, putting in an early vote, will check back later to see if anything interesting comes up...Tentatively,

@beccabun PE I vote for @eng_girl95


----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ

I stick with my vote... @beccabun PE I vote for @SaltySteve PE


----------



## beccabun PE

Current Vote Count:

1x @NikR_PE (eng_girl)
1x @eng_girl95 (spitfire)
1x @SaltySteve PE (flange)


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

beccabun PE said:


> Current Vote Count:
> 
> 1x @NikR_PE (eng_girl)
> 1x @eng_girl95 (spitfire)
> 1x @SaltySteve PE (flange)


Still waiting for prime shenanigans opportunity


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Teams have made comebacks from worse deficits...


----------



## steel

@beccabun PE I vote for


----------



## SaltySteve PE

beccabun PE said:


> 4x @steelnole15 (cheby, spitfire, nikr, salty)



Seems like a decent place to start.

@beccabun PE I vote for @Spitfire6532


----------



## Eng_Girl95

SaltySteve PE said:


> Seems like a decent place to start.
> 
> @beccabun PE I vote for @Spitfire6532


Not a bad way to see it.

@beccabun PE can I please change my vote to @Spitfire6532?


----------



## DLD PE

NikR_PE said:


> A note to all mods
> 
> Please ban the randomizer which is biased towards us mice.
> 
> Do what @DLD PE used to do and get your kids/pets to pick a name from a hat.


Fair enough.









Quick Share


Expired




linksharing.samsungcloud.com


----------



## DLD PE

@beccabun PE I vote for @BlueBlueprintPE


----------



## NikR_PE

I am assuming everyone voting spitfire knows something. 

@beccabun PE i also vote for @Spitfire6532 
But i will try to check again before 8pm and see if they're are new developments.


----------



## Spitfire6532

NikR_PE said:


> I am assuming everyone voting spitfire knows something.
> 
> @beccabun PE i also vote for @Spitfire6532
> But i will try to check again before 8pm and see if they're are new developments.


 They do not, but so it goes.


----------



## txjennah PE

@beccabun PE I also vote for @Spitfire6532 , but I am open to changing my vote with more data. I just don't have much to go off of right now.


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

I'm a sheep and am not in the crosshairs. @beccabun PE I vote for @Spitfire6532 for no other reason than I need to vote and voting for anyone else seems pointless.


----------



## Spitfire6532

Someone has to go down. May my death point the townsfolk towards our common enemy.


----------



## DLD PE

I'm not a sheep. I maintain my random vote until I hear a convincing argument as to why we should vote @Spitfire6532 .


----------



## steel

DLD PE said:


> I'm not a sheep. I maintain my random vote until I hear a convincing argument as to why we should vote @Spitfire6532 .


He did kill a doctor, and for no other reason than he didn't like my spinning wheel of names.


----------



## steel




----------



## beccabun PE

beccabun PE said:


> *Mafia – BeccaBun No Frills Game
> 
> Bringing back an old rule, starting on day 2 (Wednesday), if you don’t vote for someone, it will count towards a vote for yourself. *


Current Vote Count:

1x @eng_girl95 (spitfire)
1x @SaltySteve PE (flange)
5x @Spitfire6532 (salty, eng_girl, Nik, txj, eye)
1x @BlueBlueprintPE * (DLD)

The players below will also have a vote counted towards themselves unless they vote by 8PM EST.
@BlueBlueprintPE @MeowMeow PE @Dothracki PE @jean15paul_PE @djl PE


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

Come on ride the train, the choo choo ride it


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

Cassandra?


----------



## MeowMeow PE

I'm thinking, I'm thinking...... Part of me feels like it HAS to be about time that @Spitfire6532 is mafia right?! But the other part of me feels bad he seems to get voted off early a lot, and I don't want him to stop playing with us.....


----------



## RBHeadge PE

@beccabun PE I vote for @DLD PE


----------



## MeowMeow PE




----------



## djl PE

beccabun PE said:


> The players below will also have a vote counted towards themselves unless they vote by 8PM EST.
> @BlueBlueprintPE @MeowMeow PE @Dothracki PE @jean15paul_PE @djl PE


I voted for @beccabun PE yesterday


----------



## Spitfire6532

I change my single vote for @eng_girl95 to (5) votes for @eng_girl95 

By my count, we are now tied.


----------



## beccabun PE

djl PE said:


> I voted for @beccabun PE yesterday


----------



## Dothracki PE

Just catching up now while waiting for the bus. I pulled another 12 hour day yesterday still working on Revit while its crashing. I didnt have the issue in office today so it must have something to do with VPN.

Anyway @beccabun PE I vote for @SaltySteve PE


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

EyehatethePEexam PE said:


> Come on ride the train, the choo choo ride it


I have no intelligence on who is who. So now it comes to two choices: 

1: jump on the spitfire train

This has two outcomes. If spitfire is a mafia, we are all heroes. If spitfire is a townie, we just killed one of our own. 

2. stay off the train

Again, two outcomes. If spitfire is mafia, this could lead people to think I am also a mafia member. If spitfire is a townie, I may gain another day of not being lynched.... 

In other words, I'm damned if I do, and damned if I don't. 



@beccabun PE I vote for @DLD PE since they randomly voted for me...


----------



## SaltySteve PE

NikR_PE said:


> I am assuming everyone voting spitfire knows something.
> 
> @beccabun PE i also vote for @Spitfire6532
> But i will try to check again before 8pm and see if they're are new developments.


This would be where Morgan Freemans omnipresent voice came over the paused video and said "They did not"

Ya'll, I just randomly picked spitfire from the list. It's just as random as my day one vote.


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

I don't know why we're so busy trying to figure out who's mafia when we should be trying to figure out how to activate Cassandra.


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

SaltySteve PE said:


> This would be where Morgan Freemans omnipresent voice came over the paused video and said "They did not"
> 
> Ya'll, I just randomly picked spitfire from the list. It's just as random as my day one vote.


To misquote Barney Stinson "People that talk about doing things get promoted. People that do things get fired."

Stay a sheep, folks. Sure, you lose a lot, but you can always point your finger at someone that tried and blame them.


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

Triple- in honor of @JayKay PE


----------



## DLD PE

@beccabun PE I vote for @tj_PE for not playing.


----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ

I have a feeling Spitfire is townie.... I have a bad bad feeling.... I mean Salty picked them just coz they voted against Steel. So did Salty! It looks like random to me...


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

still no Cassandra!?? I already posted a pet pic... come on!


----------



## beccabun PE

24 min to time.

Current Vote Count:

1x @eng_girl95 (spitfire)
2x @SaltySteve PE (flange, doth)
5x @Spitfire6532 (salty, eng_girl, Nik, txj, eye)
1x @BlueBlueprintPE * (DLD)
2x @DLD PE (RBH, blue)
1x @MeowMeow PE (meow)
1x @jean15paul_PE (JP)
1x @djl PE (djl)


----------



## MeowMeow PE

@beccabun PE I vote for @DLD PE 
And the only reason is because there was just a Duran Duran music video on MTV classics literally like 10 minutes ago. I took it as a sign. 
Picture for proof:


----------



## beccabun PE

Three minutes to Time.
Current Vote Count:

1x @eng_girl95 (spitfire)
2x @SaltySteve PE (flange, doth)
5x @Spitfire6532 (salty, eng_girl, Nik, txj, eye)
1x @BlueBlueprintPE (DLD)
3x @DLD PE (RBH, blue, meow)
1x @jean15paul_PE (JP)
1x @djl PE (djl)


----------



## beccabun PE

Time.


----------



## beccabun PE

@Spitfire6532 :


they were roasted by the town, they were a regular townie.


----------



## blybrook PE

@beccabun PE I vote for all the mafia scum.


----------



## beccabun PE

the town finds @RBHeadge PE offed by the mafia

remaining players: @BlueBlueprintPE @NikR_PE @MeowMeow PE @DLD PE @eng_girl95 @txjennah PE @Dothracki PE @SaltySteve PE @FlangeheadPEAZ @jean15paul_PE @djl PE @EyehatethePEexam PE


----------



## Dothracki PE

Mierda. Okay I think I am in a much better place with this project to get back to procrastinating. Gotta catch up with the thread and see where we stand. It's too early to tell anything just yet.


----------



## SaltySteve PE

beccabun PE said:


> 5x @Spitfire6532 (salty, eng_girl, Nik, txj, eye)



Seems like a decent place to start. @beccabun PE I vote for @SaltySteve PE


----------



## DLD PE

Ugh! We're dropping like fish flies over here!


----------



## djl PE

BlueBlueprintPE said:


> I have no intelligence on who is who. So now it comes to two choices:
> 
> 1: jump on the spitfire train
> 
> This has two outcomes. If spitfire is a mafia, we are all heroes. If spitfire is a townie, we just killed one of our own.
> 
> 2. stay off the train
> 
> Again, two outcomes. If spitfire is mafia, this could lead people to think I am also a mafia member. If spitfire is a townie, I may gain another day of not being lynched....
> 
> In other words, I'm damned if I do, and damned if I don't.
> 
> 
> 
> @beccabun PE I vote for @DLD PE since they randomly voted for me...



Had the same thought process. Then forgot to vote for anyone


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

I knew I had a bad feeling!!! gah.


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

SaltySteve PE said:


> Seems like a decent place to start. @beccabun PE I vote for @SaltySteve PE


@beccabun PE I tentatively vote for @SaltySteve PE…I was going to piggyback on the first vote regardless of who it was (unless it was me) to make sure I don’t self vote if I can’t login later. Please don’t read anything into it, I know less than nothing.


----------



## beccabun PE

Current Vote Tally: 

2x @SaltySteve PE (salty, Eyehate)


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

@beccabun PE I vote for @eng_girl95 ... they were very quick to swap their vote to spitfire yesterday...


----------



## djl PE

BlueBlueprintPE said:


> @beccabun PE I vote for @eng_girl95 ... they were very quick to swap their vote to spitfire yesterday...


Me too.. Plus she random voted me day one. @beccabun PE I vote for @eng_girl95 . I also would like to not vote for myself tonight


----------



## SaltySteve PE

EyehatethePEexam PE said:


> To misquote Barney Stinson "People that talk about doing things get promoted. People that do things get fired."
> 
> Stay a sheep, folks. Sure, you lose a lot, but you can always point your finger at someone that tried and blame them.


Can someone translate this for me? I don't understand what IH8 is trying to say about what I said and it's making me feel dumb. lol


----------



## DLD PE

SaltySteve PE said:


> Can someone translate this for me? I don't understand what IH8 is trying to say about what I said and it's making me feel dumb. lol


Don't worry. I feel dumb after almost every round. It's why I started modding


----------



## NikR_PE

DLD PE said:


> I started modding


That was one dumb round. 
Kidding DLD. We appreciate every mod.


----------



## DLD PE

@beccabun PE am I required to vote today, or can I skip a day, cuz I ain't got nuthin!

I didn't want to jump on the @Spitfire6532 wagon, since I view Day 1 votes as pretty much a random thing, and I didn't think @Spitfire6532 was necessarily mafia. I stand by my own (or in this case, mini-ME's) random vote from yesterday as it was just random. If I have to vote again, I'll vote differently, just not sure whom.


----------



## beccabun PE

DLD PE said:


> @beccabun PE am I required to vote today, or can I skip a day, cuz I ain't got nuthin!
> 
> I didn't want to jump on the @Spitfire6532 wagon, since I view Day 1 votes as pretty much a random thing, and I didn't think @Spitfire6532 was necessarily mafia. I stand by my own (or in this case, mini-ME's) random vote from yesterday as it was just random. If I have to vote again, I'll vote differently, just not sure whom.


You can skip voting, but it will count as a vote for yourself.


----------



## DLD PE

beccabun PE said:


> You can skip voting, but it will count as a vote for yourself.


@beccabun PE I vote for @jean15paul_PE for the time being to save myself from myself.


----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ

I keep my vote @beccabun PE I vote for @SaltySteve PE


----------



## DLD PE

@beccabun PE I vote for @DLD PE , and then change it to @steelnole15 to see if Cassandra is anywhere to be found.


----------



## beccabun PE

DLD PE said:


> @beccabun PE I vote for @DLD PE , and then change it to @steelnole15 to see if Cassandra is anywhere to be found.


she's not.


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

SaltySteve PE said:


> Can someone translate this for me? I don't understand what IH8 is trying to say about what I said and it's making me feel dumb. lol


I have a work conference today, I thought my bosses would sit with me and I couldn’t check in on the game…they didn’t so I am checking in on the game. I didn’t know who to vote for so I said to myself I’d copy the first vote to avoid a self vote. You voted for yourself and I copied. No reason other than I don’t know who else to vote for and copying the first vote is more American than the F-ing randomized wheels…


----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ

beccabun PE said:


> she's not.


She dead lol


----------



## DLD PE

EyehatethePEexam PE said:


> I have a work conference today, I thought my bosses would sit with me and I couldn’t check in on the game…they didn’t so I am checking in on the game. I didn’t know who to vote for so I said to myself I’d copy the first vote to avoid a self vote. You voted for yourself and I copied. No reason other than I don’t know who else to vote for and copying the first vote is more American than the F-ing randomized wheels…


Randomizing is very American. Take a coin toss for example. NFL games are often decided by a coin flip. Penny Chenery got Secretariat because of a coin flip (even though Chenery actually lost the coin toss). 

Copying is more Chinese than American.


----------



## DLD PE

Not sure who to vote for. @beccabun PE I vote for @Dothracki PE .


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

@beccabun PE I vote for @ChebyshevII PE


----------



## Dothracki PE

I was originally thinking to keep my vote that same as yesterday, but it would be unlikely that @SaltySteve PE would vote himself out if he were mafia. Seems he is definitely town. On the other hand maybe it's part of a trick to turn the reads the other way. Something to keep in mind.

@beccabun PE for now I vote for @eng_girl95


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

jean15paul_PE said:


> @beccabun PE I vote for @ChebyshevII PE


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


>


Cassandra?


----------



## JayKay PE

Oh man. This is exciting. @beccabun PE I vote for @SaltySteve PE


----------



## JayKay PE

Because I'm simply


----------



## JayKay PE

Having


----------



## JayKay PE

A wonderful


----------



## JayKay PE

Mental breakdown


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

JayKay PE said:


> Because I'm simply


NO


----------



## DLD PE

JayKay PE said:


> Mental breakdown


The inventor of Cassandra is not allowed to have a mental breakdown!

Take a deep breath! It will be ok!


----------



## JayKay PE

DLD PE said:


> The inventor of Cassandra is not allowed to have a mental breakdown!
> 
> Take a deep breath! It will be ok!


----------



## beccabun PE

Current Vote Tally:

3x @SaltySteve PE (salty, Eyehate, flange)
3x @eng_girl95 (blue, djl, doth)
1x @Dothracki PE (DLD)


----------



## NikR_PE

@beccabun PE i vote for @jean15paul_PE for being uncharacteristically quiet.


----------



## txjennah PE

I have no effing clue. @beccabun PE I vote for @Dothracki PE


----------



## Eng_Girl95

@beccabun PE I vote for @SaltySteve PE


----------



## beccabun PE

Current Vote Tally:

4x @SaltySteve PE (salty, Eyehate, flange, enggirl )
3x @eng_girl95 (blue, djl, doth)
2x @Dothracki PE (DLD, txj)
1x @jean15paul_PE (nikr)

still missing votes from @jean15paul_PE and @MeowMeow PE


----------



## MeowMeow PE

The universe has spoken. @beccabun PE I vote for @DLD PE


----------



## beccabun PE

Time.

Vote Tally:

4x @SaltySteve PE (salty, Eyehate, flange, enggirl )
3x @eng_girl95 (blue, djl, doth)
2x @Dothracki PE (DLD, txj)
2x @jean15paul_PE (nikr, JP)
1x @DLD PE (meow)



Salty was a regular townie.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Townies need to get their act together. Tomorrow could be the final day.


----------



## JayKay PE




----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

NikR_PE said:


> @beccabun PE i vote for @jean15paul_PE for being uncharacteristically quiet.


Fair. This week has been crazy and I haven't been checking the thread until late. I'm a townie, but if I was mafia I'd be laying low right now. 

I hope the cop is doing something good.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> @beccabun PE I vote for @ChebyshevII PE


I was hoping this might activate the Casandra


----------



## steel

.


----------



## beccabun PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> I was hoping this might activate the Casandra


It didn't.


----------



## beccabun PE

JP was taken out by the mafia. 

remaining players: @BlueBlueprintPE @NikR_PE @MeowMeow PE @DLD PE @eng_girl95 @txjennah PE @Dothracki PE @FlangeheadPEAZ @djl PE @EyehatethePEexam PE


----------



## DLD PE

@beccabun PE your death gifs are classic!


----------



## JayKay PE

*jaykay watching this thread, not really paying attention, but still knowing enough about maf to maybe see endgame*


----------



## SaltySteve PE

beccabun PE said:


> Time.
> 
> Vote Tally:
> 
> 4x @SaltySteve PE (salty, Eyehate, flange, enggirl )
> 3x @eng_girl95 (blue, djl, doth)
> 2x @Dothracki PE (DLD, txj)
> 2x @jean15paul_PE (nikr, JP)
> 1x @DLD PE (meow)
> 
> View attachment 26838
> 
> Salty was a regular townie.


I meant to log back in and try to swing the vote but I got busy and didn't think about it until 8:27.


----------



## SaltySteve PE

beccabun PE said:


> JP was taken out by the mafia.
> 
> remaining players: @BlueBlueprintPE @NikR_PE @MeowMeow PE @DLD PE @eng_girl95 @txjennah PE @Dothracki PE @FlangeheadPEAZ @djl PE @EyehatethePEexam PE


At least @jean15paul_PE wasn't far behind me!!!!!


----------



## Dothracki PE

It's do or die time so let's get a mafia today! I took an hour to catch up and create the voting record (it was more like 40 minutes of troubleshooting and ultimately reinstalling office and 20 minutes of typing and scrolling). Based on this the voting record doesn't really sway me in one direction or the other, but at this point eng_girl and Eye both voted out spitfire and steve. I believe DLD and TXJ are definitely town.




@beccabun PE I maintain my vote for @eng_girl95


----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ

beccabun PE said:


> It didn't.


She dead lol


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

Big boss sat at my table today so I’m just checking in on break.

With 16 in the game I feel it’s safe to assume 4 mafia. That means we can afford 1 more screw up before “must win” time.

My voting record has not been great. I could have changed my vote for salty last night but I was drinking and I don’t know that changing to @eng_girl95 would have been changing from townie to mafia. I’m not on the confirmed townie thread and I haven’t seen suspicious behavior- so I’m firing blindly.

I’ll hold off until later today to cast a vote.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

DLD PE said:


> @beccabun PE your death gifs are classic!


I concur


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

jean15paul_PE said:


> I concur



Double concur



beccabun PE said:


> JP was taken out by the mafia.
> 
> remaining players: @BlueBlueprintPE @NikR_PE @MeowMeow PE @DLD PE @eng_girl95 @txjennah PE @Dothracki PE @FlangeheadPEAZ @djl PE @EyehatethePEexam PE



here’s a couple photos of the famous (replacement) bridges from this weekend.

Saturday (fail) 


Monday


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

@beccabun PE i maintain my vote from yesterday for @eng_girl95 

I have nothing else to go off of.


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

Triple!!!


----------



## beccabun PE

BlueBlueprintPE said:


> Triple!!!


Cassandra has been not activated


----------



## DLD PE




----------



## DLD PE




----------



## DLD PE

@beccabun PE I cast a vote for @eng_girl95


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

@beccabun PE i placeholder vote for @eng_girl95 , I’m assuming people know something I don’t


----------



## txjennah PE

@beccabun PE I nervously cast a vote for @eng_girl95


----------



## NikR_PE

Last time i jumped on a pile, we voted out a townie. My gut tells me not to this time. 
So @beccabun PE i vote for @MeowMeow PE just because they have been flying under the radar.


----------



## djl PE

I'm sticking with my vote from yesterday. @beccabun PE I vote for @eng_girl95


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

<insert ghost joke>


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE




----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Triple!!!!


----------



## Eng_Girl95

I’m sorry that I haven’t been as active over the last two days. I traveled from PA to Florida for a funeral. But if you all want to vote out a townie I guess you have the right.

@beccabun PE i vote for @NikR_PE becauee they voted for @jean15paul_PE yesterday who ended up killed by the mafia.


----------



## beccabun PE

Current Vote Tally: 

6x @eng_girl95 (doth, blue, DLD, eye, txj, djl) 
1x @MeowMeow PE (Nikr)
1x @NikR_PE (Eng_girl)


----------



## Eng_Girl95

I’ll also say this: my voting record is the same as anyone else’s.


----------



## NikR_PE

eng_girl95 said:


> @beccabun PE i vote for @NikR_PE becauee they voted for @jean15paul_PE yesterday who ended up killed by the mafia


Maybe i should not stray away from the herd today and avoid such accusations.


----------



## Eng_Girl95

eng_girl95 said:


> I’m sorry that I haven’t been as active over the last two days. I traveled from PA to Florida for a funeral. But if you all want to vote out a townie I guess you have the right.
> 
> @beccabun PE i vote for @NikR_PE becauee they voted for @jean15paul_PE yesterday who ended up killed by the mafia.


Thanks for the confused reaction @NikR_PE to me attending my sister-in-laws funeral.

Typical mafia move.


----------



## txjennah PE

Man, I don't want to be the asshole who votes for someone who attended a funeral 

@beccabun PE I retract my vote for now.


----------



## MeowMeow PE

@beccabun PE I vote for @NikR_PE


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

I'm skeptical. I vote for


----------



## NikR_PE

eng_girl95 said:


> Thanks for the confused reaction @NikR_PE to me attending my sister-in-laws funeral.
> 
> Typical mafia move.



I am really sorry for the confusion. That confused emoji was your last sentence. 

I am sorry for your loss and i retract my emoji.


----------



## txjennah PE

@beccabun PE I also vote for @NikR_PE , subject to change with more data.


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

eng_girl95 said:


> Thanks for the confused reaction @NikR_PE to me attending my sister-in-laws funeral.
> 
> Typical mafia move.


I’m sorry for your loss. I lost my 45 year old cousin to Covid last week. Please remember this is an escape from reality and despite my jokes we are a supportive bunch- no one I’d going to taunt your real life hardships.


----------



## txjennah PE

@eng_girl95 I'm so sorry for your loss


----------



## beccabun PE

5x @eng_girl95 (doth, blue, DLD, eye, djl)
1x @MeowMeow PE (Nikr)
3x @NikR_PE (Eng_girl, Meow, txj)

Still missing a vote from @FlangeheadPEAZ


----------



## Eng_Girl95

Look, I don’t really expect any pity, and if I have the most votes, so be it! I’m assuring you all I’m a townie, though!

but this round is tough. Seems like the mafia is hiding very well and just waiting for us to all take each other out lol


----------



## steel

@beccabun PE I vote for


Spoiler


----------



## steel

But for real, based on the voting, I agree with @eng_girl95 that @NikR_PE’s vote for JP was suspicious. The vote was tied 3-3 between salty and Eng, yet Nik decided to throw out one for JP.

He didn’t have to vote at all cause he voted the previous two days, but he did anyway. Then JP ends up killed? That’s a strange coincidence.

DLD did the same thing when it was tied 2-2, but he changed his vote to Doth.

So I’m guessing Nik and DLD are maf. No idea about the other two Maf options.


----------



## DLD PE

@beccabun PE I change my vote to @NikR_PE


----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ

@beccabun PE since its a tie.... I want to refrain from voting and let it play out.... I have a feeling both are maf but itz jussa feelinnnnn lol


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

What's the current vote?


----------



## beccabun PE

4x @eng_girl95 (doth, blue, eye, djl)
1x @MeowMeow PE (Nikr)
4x @NikR_PE (Eng_girl, Meow, txj, DLD)
1x @FlangeheadPEAZ (flange) 

17 min to time


----------



## beccabun PE

@eng_girl95 and @NikR_PE you’re on standby to potentially send 10 rounds RPS between 8pm and 9pm (assuming the votes don’t change)


----------



## beccabun PE

Time.
@eng_girl95 @NikR_PE send me ten rounds of Rock Paper Scissors by 9pm EST


----------



## MeowMeow PE




----------



## txjennah PE

Oh dear lord.


----------



## DLD PE

Rock paper lizard scissors Spock


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

Geez. I’ve been cleaning all afternoon and just jumped back on. So sorry @eng_girl95 for what you’re going through!


----------



## Eng_Girl95

Sending now!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

eng_girl95 said:


> Sending now!


cutting it close


----------



## Eng_Girl95

RBHeadge PE said:


> cutting it close


Sorry, see funeral post above. A little tough to stay on top of the game while I’m with family.


----------



## beccabun PE

@NikR_PE : 
Rock 
Rock
Rock
Rock
Rock
Rock
Rock
Rock
Rock
Rock 

@eng_girl95 
Rock
Paper
Paper
Scissors
Rock
Rock
Scissors
Rock
Paper
Paper


----------



## beccabun PE

@NikR_PE ^ @eng_girl95 ^

@NikR_PE was a MAFIA SCUM


----------



## Eng_Girl95

TOLD YOU!!!!!!!


----------



## steel

Finally some progress!

Current reads:


Likely MafiaMaybe MafiaBlue, djl, Doth, EyeH8NeutralDLD, flangeMaybe Townietxj, Likely TownieEng, Meow


----------



## beccabun PE

Happy Monday, over the weekend @DLD PE got canned by the mafia. 
Remaining players:

@BlueBlueprintPE @MeowMeow PE @eng_girl95 @txjennah PE @Dothracki PE @FlangeheadPEAZ @djl PE @EyehatethePEexam PE


----------



## Dothracki PE

beccabun PE said:


> @NikR_PE :
> Rock
> Rock
> Rock
> Rock
> Rock
> Rock
> Rock
> Rock
> Rock
> Rock
> 
> @eng_girl95
> Rock
> Paper
> Paper
> Scissors
> Rock
> Rock
> Scissors
> Rock
> Paper
> Paper


----------



## Dothracki PE

My condolences to @eng_girl95 and your family. However, I still cannot rule you out as mafia. Unlikely, but there is a slight chance that you and Nik were both mafia. If I am way off base, I understand. I just keep all possibilities on the table unless proven otherwise. But now we have a chance to redeem ourselves and keep up the mafia kill streak. I have definitely not had a good record but admittedly I have been busy with work trying to get a project in Revit out. As some who work in Revit and CAD know it takes much more time to work in Revit. At least in my line of work. So there are plenty of extra hours on my timesheet last week.




My reads are as follows:

Town: TXJ, Meow
Neutral: Everyone Else
Mafia Lean: Flange, Blue, Eye

I am open to any other opinions from the town.


----------



## steel

beccabun PE said:


> View attachment 26858
> 
> Happy Monday, over the weekend @DLD PE got canned by the mafia.
> Remaining players:
> 
> @BlueBlueprintPE @MeowMeow PE @eng_girl95 @txjennah PE @Dothracki PE @FlangeheadPEAZ @djl PE @EyehatethePEexam PE


So, of those alive, @BlueBlueprintPE and @MeowMeow PE both voted for DLD on days 2 and/or 3.

Oops, I mean,


----------



## NikR_PE

Spoiler


----------



## DLD PE

beccabun PE said:


> View attachment 26858
> 
> Happy Monday, over the weekend @DLD PE got canned by the mafia.
> Remaining players:
> 
> @BlueBlueprintPE @MeowMeow PE @eng_girl95 @txjennah PE @Dothracki PE @FlangeheadPEAZ @djl PE @EyehatethePEexam PE


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

Okay, I'm back in the office- no excuses for bad votes this week.


----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ

@beccabun PE since eye just got back my eyes are on them I vote for @EyehatethePEexam PE


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

FlangeheadPEAZ said:


> @beccabun PE since eye just got back my eyes are on them I vote for @EyehatethePEexam PE


Did I say I was back? I meant I got back, like baby. Now you may rescind your vote.


----------



## Dothracki PE

EyehatethePEexam PE said:


> Did I say I was back? I meant I got back, like baby. Now you may rescind your vote.


OMG @beccabun PE look at her butt!


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

steelnole15 said:


> So, of those alive, @BlueBlueprintPE and @MeowMeow PE both voted for DLD on days 2 and/or 3.
> 
> Oops, I mean,


Day 2 votes are still pretty well guesses. I am a regular townie. I have a similar voting record to most of the other people, I just went offline Friday until after time. We can't afford to vote out any more townies, but I honestly don't have a good read on anyone.

@beccabun PE I also vote for @EyehatethePEexam PE


----------



## RBHeadge PE

The town will lose if it does not vote out another mafia tonight.


----------



## steel

RBHeadge PE said:


> The town will lose if it does not vote out another mafia tonight.


Does a tie automatically go to the mafia?

Right now its 5-3 Townies. Mafia needs a townie lynch and a nightkill to tie the game 3-3.


----------



## beccabun PE

beccabun PE said:


> There are townsfolk (townies), and Mafia members. Townsfolk are going to try to eliminate the Mafia with extreme prejudice before the Mafia eliminates them. The game ends when either all of the Mafia is eliminated (town wins), or *there are fewer townsfolk than Mafia members* (Mafia wins).


----------



## RBHeadge PE

steelnole15 said:


> Does a tie automatically go to the mafia?
> 
> Right now its 5-3 Townies. Mafia needs a townie lynch and a nightkill to tie the game 3-3.



It'll comes down to several rounds of RPS. And nobody likes a coin toss determining the winner.


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

Dothracki PE said:


> My condolences to @eng_girl95 and your family. However, I still cannot rule you out as mafia. Unlikely, but there is a slight chance that you and Nik were both mafia. If I am way off base, I understand. I just keep all possibilities on the table unless proven otherwise. But now we have a chance to redeem ourselves and keep up the mafia kill streak. I have definitely not had a good record but admittedly I have been busy with work trying to get a project in Revit out. As some who work in Revit and CAD know it takes much more time to work in Revit. At least in my line of work. So there are plenty of extra hours on my timesheet last week.
> 
> View attachment 26860
> 
> 
> My reads are as follows:
> 
> Town Lean: TXJ, Meow
> Neutral: Everyone Else
> Mafia Lean: Flange, Blue, Eye
> 
> I am open to any other opinions from the town.


I can see that my record doesn't look good and I feel like I have been granted a little leniency as I announced before the game I'd be scarce with the conference last week. I would like to point out that literally all of my votes have been dog piles. I voted for @SaltySteve PE first (after he voted for himself), but I was going to dogpile regardless so it would have been him or @eng_girl95 and I felt if I changed my vote and she was townie I'd look even more suspicious.


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

Dothracki PE said:


> OMG @beccabun PE look at her his butt!


fixt

I was going to roll that into Sexy and I Know It, but in the interest of taste I'm gonna let it go.


----------



## txjennah PE

I'm having a really hard time discerning who is who this round.

@beccabun PE I cast a tentative vote for @MeowMeow PE . They've been keeping a pretty low profile this round and voted for DLD several times. I'm happy to change my vote with more data.


----------



## beccabun PE

Current Tally: 

2x @EyehatethePEexam PE (flange, blue)
1x @MeowMeow PE (txj)


----------



## DLD PE




----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

beccabun PE said:


> Current Tally:
> 
> 2x @EyehatethePEexam PE (flange, blue)
> 1x @MeowMeow PE (txj)


No offense to Meow, but @beccabun PE I vote for @MeowMeow PE out of self-preservation. Subject to change if the cop learns something or the herd sways a different direction.


----------



## Eng_Girl95

@beccabun PE I vote for @BlueBlueprintPE


----------



## MeowMeow PE

Alright, I've been debating doing this, but guess it doesn't matter now and all the confirmed townies can't help anymore. But I am the cop and I know that @EyehatethePEexam PE is mafia. This game is way too close to risk getting another townie lynched. 
@beccabun PE I vote for @EyehatethePEexam PE


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

MeowMeow PE said:


> Alright, I've been debating doing this, but guess it doesn't matter now and all the confirmed townies can't help anymore. But I am the cop and I know that @EyehatethePEexam PE is mafia. This game is way too close to risk getting another townie lynched.
> @beccabun PE I vote for @EyehatethePEexam PE


Thank god I was scared the cop had been NKd! 

@beccabun PE I maintain my vote for @EyehatethePEexam PE


----------



## Eng_Girl95

MeowMeow PE said:


> Alright, I've been debating doing this, but guess it doesn't matter now and all the confirmed townies can't help anymore. But I am the cop and I know that @EyehatethePEexam PE is mafia. This game is way too close to risk getting another townie lynched.
> @beccabun PE I vote for @EyehatethePEexam PE


If you’re the cop, who did you investigate each of the last 4 days?


----------



## Dothracki PE

@beccabun PE I vote for @EyehatethePEexam PE


----------



## SaltySteve PE




----------



## steel

MeowMeow PE said:


> Alright, I've been debating doing this, but guess it doesn't matter now and all the confirmed townies can't help anymore. But I am the cop and I know that @EyehatethePEexam PE is mafia. This game is way too close to risk getting another townie lynched.
> @beccabun PE I vote for @EyehatethePEexam PE


This is an interesting play.

If she really is the cop (or a confirmed townie protecting the real cop), she's making herself the target tonight. And since I'm not able to save her, it'll be 4-2 townies tomorrow.

But she could be mafia and be claiming to be the cop to get you all to vote off @EyehatethePEexam PE and practically give mafia the win.

I for one am uber excited to see how this plays out! After all, she did hatch that evil plan in her first round when she was mafia.


----------



## steel




----------



## MeowMeow PE

eng_girl95 said:


> If you’re the cop, who did you investigate each of the last 4 days?


If you must know, I have been extremely unlucky with my investigations. They have all been townies who weirdly happened to get NK right after I investigated them. I didn't get a mafia until Friday, when I investigated NikR...and I couldn't publicly announce that without giving myself away and I still had one more investigation left. Today I investigated Eye.

It would be really stupid of me to pretend that I am cop if I was mafia....There would be no way for me to know if the cop was still alive and risk them outing me. I would not have the guts to do that.


----------



## MeowMeow PE

steelnole15 said:


> This is an interesting play.
> 
> If she really is the cop (or a confirmed townie protecting the real cop), she's making herself the target tonight. And since I'm not able to save her, it'll be 4-2 townies tomorrow.
> 
> But she could be mafia and be claiming to be the cop to get you all to vote off @EyehatethePEexam PE and practically give mafia the win.
> 
> I for one am uber excited to see how this plays out! After all, she did hatch that evil plan in her first round when she was mafia.


For some reason I did not invite the lynched townies to the confirmed townies thread. Forgot that we've done that in the past! Just invited you and the other lynched townies so you can see for yourself.


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

MeowMeow PE said:


> Alright, I've been debating doing this, but guess it doesn't matter now and all the confirmed townies can't help anymore. But I am the cop and I know that @EyehatethePEexam PE is mafia. This game is way too close to risk getting another townie lynched.
> @beccabun PE I vote for @EyehatethePEexam PE


Hmm, when you were the cop 2 games ago I was the first person you investigated. Now I'm the last? Have I become less shady in 2022? My resolution was to maintain my optimum level of shade...I call shenanigans! I specifically asked for no shenanigans!


----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ




----------



## djl PE

@beccabun PE I also vote for @EyehatethePEexam PE 
Unless something funky is afoot, this is a pretty easy one!


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

djl PE said:


> @beccabun PE I also vote for @EyehatethePEexam PE
> Unless something funky is afoot, this is a pretty easy one!


I like the dogpile better when I was on the top end of it.


----------



## beccabun PE

Current Tally:

5x @EyehatethePEexam PE (flange, blue, meow, doth, djl)
2x @MeowMeow PE (txj, eye)
1x @BlueBlueprintPE (eng_girl)


----------



## txjennah PE

@beccabun PE I vote for @EyehatethePEexam PE


----------



## beccabun PE

Current Tally:

6x @EyehatethePEexam PE (flange, blue, meow, doth, djl, txj)
1x @MeowMeow PE (eye)
1x @BlueBlueprintPE (eng_girl)


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

txjennah PE said:


> @beccabun PE I vote for @EyehatethePEexam PE


After I helped you kill @ChebyshevII PE...I thought we had something special.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP




----------



## beccabun PE

20 minutes to time.

Current Tally:

6x @EyehatethePEexam PE (flange, blue, meow, doth, djl, txj)
1x @MeowMeow PE (eye)
1x @BlueBlueprintPE (eng_girl)


----------



## beccabun PE

Time (sorry it’s late)




@EyehatethePEexam PE was ANOTHER MAFIA SCUM


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

YES! Two in a row!!!


----------



## Eng_Girl95

MeowMeow PE said:


> If you must know, I have been extremely unlucky with my investigations. They have all been townies who weirdly happened to get NK right after I investigated them. I didn't get a mafia until Friday, when I investigated NikR...and I couldn't publicly announce that without giving myself away and I still had one more investigation left. Today I investigated Eye.
> 
> It would be really stupid of me to pretend that I am cop if I was mafia....There would be no way for me to know if the cop was still alive and risk them outing me. I would not have the guts to do that.


Pretending to be the cop at this stage and outing a townie as mafia could sway the game. I’m sorry if I’m being too skeptical!


----------



## beccabun PE

During the night, the mafia targeted @txjennah PE .

Remaining players:

@BlueBlueprintPE @MeowMeow PE @eng_girl95 @Dothracki PE @FlangeheadPEAZ @djl PE


----------



## beccabun PE

edit: damn why can't i make the gif look right

double edit: wait does this one work?






third edit: lol nice


----------



## txjennah PE

WHATEVS I HAVE STUFF TO DO SO IT'S COOL.


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

txjennah PE said:


> WHATEVS I HAVE STUFF TO DO SO IT'S COOL.


----------



## steel

Likely Mafiadjl, dothMaybe MafiaNeutralBlueMaybe TownieLikely TownieEng, Meow, Flange


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

beccabun PE said:


> Time (sorry it’s late)
> 
> View attachment 26870
> 
> 
> @EyehatethePEexam PE was ANOTHER MAFIA SCUM


----------



## beccabun PE

I can't believe no one asked me why I used a snake gif for Eye's death. Or did everyone else think that their profile pic was a snake for way too long?


----------



## DLD PE

beccabun PE said:


> I can't believe no one asked me why I used a snake gif for Eye's death. Or did everyone else think that their profile pic was a snake for way too long?


I just assumed @EyehatethePEexam PE had a snake profile pic at some point.


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

beccabun PE said:


> I can't believe no one asked me why I used a snake gif for Eye's death. Or did everyone else think that their profile pic was a snake for way too long?


Now that I've changed my password and can access from my phone again I may pick a better profile picture.


----------



## txjennah PE

beccabun PE said:


> I can't believe no one asked me why I used a snake gif for Eye's death. Or did everyone else think that their profile pic was a snake for way too long?


I was today years old when I realized those aren't snakes in their profile pic.


----------



## Dothracki PE

beccabun PE said:


> I can't believe no one asked me why I used a snake gif for Eye's death. Or did everyone else think that their profile pic was a snake for way too long?


I just figured you assumed that it was a snake. I made the mistake as well when they first changed it but realized that it was terazzo after seeing the enlarged photo.


----------



## NikR_PE

EyehatethePEexam PE said:


> Now that I've changed my password and can access from my phone again I may pick a better profile picture.


Pick a snake


----------



## NikR_PE

Dothracki PE said:


> I just figured you assumed that it was a snake. I made the mistake as well when they first changed it but realized that it was terazzo after seeing the enlarged photo.


I think those are asphalt road sample cores


----------



## RBHeadge PE

beccabun PE said:


> I can't believe no one asked me why I used a snake gif for Eye's death. Or did everyone else think that their profile pic was a snake for way too long?





txjennah PE said:


> I was today years old when I realized those aren't snakes in their profile pic.


I'm not a civil but I always thought they were asphalt core samples.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

EyehatethePEexam PE said:


> Now that I've changed my password and can access from my phone again I may pick a better profile picture.


There is something better than asphalt pucks?


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

vhab49_PE said:


> There is something better than asphalt pucks?


Seeing as that's 80-90% of my business, no, there is nothing better.


----------



## txjennah PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> I'm not a civil but I always thought they were asphalt core samples.


Graduated with a Civil degree but never took a concrete class, untz untz untz.


----------



## NikR_PE

txjennah PE said:


> Graduated with a Civil degree but never took a concrete class, untz untz untz.


That's not very civil of you.


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

txjennah PE said:


> Graduated with a Civil degree but never took a concrete class, untz untz untz.


Same here. Concrete is for basements and patios, not roadways.


----------



## txjennah PE

Yeah I went into Civil so I could do environmental engineering, which my university didn't offer as a separate degree. Gave zero effs about structures and concrete, but couldn't weasel my way out of structures classes.


----------



## DLD PE

NikR_PE said:


> That's not very civil of you.


post of the day


----------



## DLD PE

txjennah PE said:


> Yeah I went into Civil so I could do environmental engineering, which my university didn't offer as a separate degree. Gave zero effs about structures and concrete, but couldn't weasel my way out of structures classes.


Maybe if you stood your ground...


----------



## Dothracki PE

DLD PE said:


> Maybe if you stood your ground...


Let's stay civil here, we don't need that kind of negative energy.


----------



## beccabun PE

Current Vote Tally: 

x @ terrible engineering puns


----------



## txjennah PE

::logs into EB::

:: overloaded with puns ::


----------



## NikR_PE

txjennah PE said:


> ::logs into EB::
> 
> :: overloaded with puns ::



My anaconda dont want none unless you got puns, hun.


----------



## txjennah PE

NikR_PE said:


> My anaconda dont want none unless you got puns, hun.


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

NikR_PE said:


> Pick a snake


I'll pick a snake looking down over a large height listening to country music, might as well knock out the 3 things I fear and hate the most in one picture.


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

After much thought and consideration, @beccabun PE I'd like to cast my vote for


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

EyehatethePEexam PE said:


> After much thought and consideration, @beccabun PE I'd like to cast my vote for


I think I ripped off someone's idea from yesterday, apologies for my lack of originality.

Also, triple.


----------



## DLD PE

@beccabun PE I vote for @EyehatethePEexam PE in retaliation.


----------



## steel

txjennah PE said:


> Graduated with a Civil degree but never took a concrete class, untz untz untz.





txjennah PE said:


> Yeah I went into Civil so I could do environmental engineering, which my university didn't offer as a separate degree. Gave zero effs about structures and concrete, but couldn't weasel my way out of structures classes.


I was confused by your first post then it all made sense!

I'm a pure structures guy so I got steel, concrete, prestressed concrete, structural analysis, all that stuff done! I only had to take either steel or concrete design but I needed a tech elective so I went with both!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I'm an EE. We're not structured in any sense of the word.


----------



## NikR_PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> I'm an EE. We're not structured in any sense of the word.





txjennah PE said:


>


----------



## djl PE

Wait. Do those asphalt cores look like snakes?


----------



## beccabun PE

djl PE said:


> Wait. Do those asphalt cores look like snakes?






i mean kinda? like a coiled snake idk, my brain is broken.


----------



## MeowMeow PE

I think Eye's profile pic looks like a Gerkonanaken
"


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

beccabun PE said:


> View attachment 26877
> View attachment 26878
> 
> 
> i mean kinda? like a coiled snake idk, my brain is broken.


I got flack for not having a profile pic, so I put up a profile pic and 6-8 business months later I get flack for the profile pic because asphalt looks like a snake to some people- in the same week that I figure out how to change my slogan to not being mafia and then becoming mafia a day or two later...I'm flustered (not really).


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

djl PE said:


> Wait. Do those asphalt cores look like snakes?


No, it's the other way around.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

I never saw snakes.
But I also never heard of an asphalt core.
I thought it was some kind of baked goods on a cooling rack.

Also never looked at it full sized


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

MeowMeow PE said:


> For some reason I did not invite the lynched townies to the confirmed townies thread. Forgot that we've done that in the past! Just invited you and the other lynched townies so you can see for yourself.


I would say this is not done more than it is. Just up to the group


----------



## NikR_PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> I would say this is not done more than it is. Just up to the group


Also it kind of using a dead player to prove you alliance which should not be allowed.


----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ

@beccabun PE I would like to vote for @Dothracki PE as of now before I forget to vote completely.... My vote is subject to change based on more information... I think Blue is probably a townie as they were the second to vote against Eye after I did .... I have no other reads on anyone else as of now...


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

EyehatethePEexam PE said:


> I got flack for not having a profile pic, so I put up a profile pic and 6-8 business months later I get flack for the profile pic because asphalt looks like a snake to some people- in the same week that I figure out how to change my slogan to not being mafia and then becoming mafia a day or two later...I'm flustered (not really).


For what it's worth.... I knew what they were.


----------



## Eng_Girl95

@beccabun PE I vote for @Dothracki PE 

dirty mafia scum.


----------



## Dothracki PE

I didn't want to out myself, but it seems I must to avoid any further damage. I am the cassandra. I was activated on Monday (not sure what the trigger was. Here are my visions for proof.



Dothracki PE said:


> I was originally thinking to keep my vote that same as yesterday, but it would be unlikely that @SaltySteve PE would vote himself out if he were mafia. *Seems he is definitely town.* On the other hand maybe it's part of a trick to turn the reads the other way. Something to keep in mind.
> 
> @beccabun PE for now I vote for @eng_girl95





Dothracki PE said:


> It's do or die time so let's get a mafia today! I took an hour to catch up and create the voting record (it was more like 40 minutes of troubleshooting and ultimately reinstalling office and 20 minutes of typing and scrolling). Based on this the voting record doesn't really sway me in one direction or the other, but at this point eng_girl and Eye both voted out spitfire and steve. *I believe DLD* and TXJ are *definitely town*.
> 
> View attachment 26841
> 
> 
> @beccabun PE I maintain my vote for @eng_girl95





Dothracki PE said:


> My condolences to @eng_girl95 and your family. However, I still cannot rule you out as mafia. Unlikely, but there is a slight chance that you and Nik were both mafia. If I am way off base, I understand. I just keep all possibilities on the table unless proven otherwise. But now we have a chance to redeem ourselves and keep up the mafia kill streak. I have definitely not had a good record but admittedly I have been busy with work trying to get a project in Revit out. As some who work in Revit and CAD know it takes much more time to work in Revit. At least in my line of work. So there are plenty of extra hours on my timesheet last week.
> 
> View attachment 26860
> 
> 
> My reads are as follows:
> 
> *Town: TXJ*, Meow
> Neutral: Everyone Else
> Mafia Lean: Flange, Blue, Eye
> 
> I am open to any other opinions from the town.



Out of preserving the town I am going back to my last post and voting for @eng_girl95, @beccabun PE


----------



## MeowMeow PE

Dothracki PE said:


> I didn't want to out myself, but it seems I must to avoid any further damage. I am the cassandra. I was activated on Monday (not sure what the trigger was. Here are my visions for proof.
> 
> Out of preserving the town I am going back to my last post and voting for @eng_girl95, @beccabun PE


@Dothracki PE Can you clarify what day you were activated? We didn't start playing until Tuesday last week, and according to your post your "visions" started on Thursday? Your visions come overnight correct? Then what vision did you receive last night? 

@beccabun PE can you confirm if the Cassandra has been activated or not?


----------



## txjennah PE

Dothracki PE said:


> I didn't want to out myself, but it seems I must to avoid any further damage. I am the cassandra. I was activated on Monday (not sure what the trigger was. Here are my visions for proof.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Out of preserving the town I am going back to my last post and voting for @eng_girl95, @beccabun PE


Cassandra has to make a vision daily. No?


----------



## Eng_Girl95

Dothracki PE said:


> I didn't want to out myself, but it seems I must to avoid any further damage. I am the cassandra. I was activated on Monday (not sure what the trigger was. Here are my visions for proof.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Out of preserving the town I am going back to my last post and voting for @eng_girl95, @beccabun PE


No offense but this is BS. The mod definitely would have said the Cassandra was activated. This is pure mafia dishonesty at its finest.


----------



## txjennah PE

And would the Cassandra get the same vision every night?

Like what a waste of a Cassandra activation if you get the vision that I'm a townie 2 days out of 3.


----------



## txjennah PE

@Dothracki PE And by Monday, do you mean yesterday? So Cassandra is getting visions ~~ from the past ~~ then to make announcements? Some of those posts you added in your comment are from last Friday.


----------



## txjennah PE

MeowMeow PE said:


> @Dothracki PE Can you clarify what day you were activated? We didn't start playing until Tuesday last week, and according to your post your "visions" started on Thursday? Your visions come overnight correct? Then what vision did you receive last night?
> 
> @beccabun PE can you confirm if the Cassandra has been activated or not?


You're right, I forgot that we started playing last Tuesday.

So doth is using posts from last week to support "visions" that supposedly weren't activated until...yesterday.

Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## steel

txjennah PE said:


> @Dothracki PE And by Monday, do you mean yesterday? So Cassandra is getting visions ~~ from the past ~~ then to make announcements? Some of those posts you added in your comment are from last Friday.


I'm gonna say we've got a Desperate Doth on our hands lol.


----------



## MeowMeow PE

beccabun PE said:


> Cassandra has been not activated


@Dothracki PE according to Becs the Cassandra hadn't been activated as of Friday morning. So you're telling us that you somehow had visions the day before that? No sir. You're not making sense. You got some explainin' to do.


----------



## Dothracki PE

Was worth a shot... the game has been ruined anyway.


----------



## MeowMeow PE

How has it been ruined?


----------



## txjennah PE

Dothracki PE said:


> I didn't want to out myself, but it seems I must to avoid any further damage. I am the cassandra. I was activated on Monday (not sure what the trigger was. Here are my visions for proof.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Out of preserving the town I am going back to my last post and voting for @eng_girl95, @beccabun PE











Frau Austin GIF - Frau Austin Powers - Discover & Share GIFs


Click to view the GIF




tenor.com


----------



## txjennah PE

MeowMeow PE said:


> How has it been ruined?


I got night killed, OF COURSE


----------



## MeowMeow PE

Well then @beccabun PE I vote for @Dothracki PE


----------



## MeowMeow PE

But really, why do we seem to be having a hard time triggering Cassandra these past few games?? Pshhhh..... WE WANT CASSANDRA!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## txjennah PE

MeowMeow PE said:


> But really, why do we seem to be having a hard time triggering Cassandra these past few games?? Pshhhh..... WE WANT CASSANDRA!!!!!!!!!!!


Maybe the trigger is a fake Cassandra.


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

@beccabun PE I vote for @Dothracki PE for that confusing and yet initially convincing Cassandra trick...


----------



## beccabun PE

Cassandra has not been activated, but since the game is almost over and I'm feeling sassy, Cassandra COULD still be activated. Just saying...


----------



## DLD PE

@beccabun PE I vote for @Dothracki PE


----------



## Dothracki PE

txjennah PE said:


> Maybe the trigger is a fake Cassandra.


I tried it, didn't work.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

@beccabun PE I haunt @Dothracki PE


----------



## beccabun PE

Current Vote Tally (EDITED @4:15)

4x @Dothracki PE (flange, eng_girl, meow, blue)
1x @eng_girl95 (doth)


----------



## steel

beccabun PE said:


> Current Vote Tally:
> 
> 3x @Dothracki PE (eng_girl, meow, blue)


I think Doth did vote for @eng_girl95 as well.


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

am I the Cassandra? There's not many of us left... I want to be CASSANDRA!!! is that the trigger???


----------



## steel

I for one would love to see a mafia member be the Cassandra. It would be hilarious for them to be forced to out another mafia member.


----------



## djl PE

Yeah that was a desperate move- HAH!! But I admire your boldness. @beccabun PE I vote for @Dothracki PE


----------



## beccabun PE

Current Vote Tally (all votes in) 

5x @Dothracki PE (flange, eng_girl, meow, blue, djl)
1x @eng_girl95 (doth)


----------



## beccabun PE

@Dothracki PE is your profile a raven or a crow?


----------



## Dothracki PE

beccabun PE said:


> @Dothracki PE is your profile a raven or a crow?


It's a rook, but they are all very similar birds


----------



## beccabun PE

the Crowening took out @Dothracki PE who was…. ANOTHER MAFIA SCUMMMM


----------



## MeowMeow PE

In case I get NK tonight I want to announce that @FlangeheadPEAZ was investigated and is a confirmed townie. 
Go team town!!!!


----------



## beccabun PE

the mafia took out @BlueBlueprintPE last night.


----------



## beccabun PE

Remaining Players: 

@MeowMeow PE @eng_girl95 @FlangeheadPEAZ @djl PE


----------



## SaltySteve PE

Dothracki PE said:


> I didn't want to out myself, but it seems I must to avoid any further damage. I am the cassandra.






beccabun PE said:


> Cassandra has not been activated


----------



## Eng_Girl95

@beccabun PE I vote for the final mafia member, @djl PE


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP




----------



## djl PE

was eng girl confirmed townie?


----------



## djl PE

MeowMeow PE said:


> If you must know, I have been extremely unlucky with my investigations. They have all been townies who weirdly happened to get NK right after I investigated them. I didn't get a mafia until Friday, when I investigated NikR...and I couldn't publicly announce that without giving myself away and I still had one more investigation left. Today I investigated Eye.


Wait... Meow said they had one investigation left and used it on eye.. and wouldn't have another to confirm flange as town. I'm calling bull- @beccabun PE I vote for @MeowMeow PE


----------



## Eng_Girl95

djl PE said:


> Wait... Meow said they had one investigation left and used it on eye.. and wouldn't have another to confirm flange as town. I'm calling bull- @beccabun PE I vote for @MeowMeow PE


unless she confirmed Flange BEFORE she only had one investigation left.


----------



## djl PE

Like I guess they got lucky guessing doth or had some other information? They are also known for pulling elaborate ploys to avoid being outed as mafia. I am convinced


----------



## djl PE

eng_girl95 said:


> unless she confirmed Flange BEFORE she only had one investigation left.


well thats true.


----------



## djl PE

but at this point I don't have a better place to go. I'm holding this vote unless something else comes up convincing me otherwise. Also TRIPLE


----------



## MeowMeow PE

@beccabun PE I vote for @djl PE


----------



## steel

Current reads:


Likely MafiadjlMaybe MafiaNeutralMaybe TownieLikely TownieEng, Meow, Flange


----------



## DLD PE

I'm in for next round.


----------



## steel

@beccabun PE I vote for @RBHeadge PE because


----------



## DLD PE

@beccabun PE I vote for @cassandra


----------



## djl PE

Raise your hand if you'd believe me if I said I'm not mafia


----------



## txjennah PE

djl PE said:


> Raise your hand if you'd believe me if I said I'm not mafia



I'm dead, I can't raise my hands


----------



## djl PE

txjennah PE said:


> I'm dead, I can't raise my hands


fair


----------



## RBHeadge PE

DLD PE said:


> I'm in for next round.


same.
But I'm going to be out of the country next week with limited internet so I may not be as active as normal.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

steelnole15 said:


> @beccabun PE I vote for @RBHeadge PE because


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I'll play next round, too!


----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ

djl PE said:


> Like I guess they got lucky guessing doth or had some other information? They are also known for pulling elaborate ploys to avoid being outed as mafia. I am convinced


So they would give away their own mafia team away to pull an elaborate ploy.... I mean I am not convinced..... also that means you think I am not townie.....


----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ

@beccabun PE I vote for @djl PE


----------



## txjennah PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> same.
> But I'm going to be out of the country next week with limited internet so I may not be as active as normal.


Have fun!

I am working on convincing Mr. txj to take a trip later this spring for our anniversary.


----------



## steel




----------



## beccabun PE

Current Vote Tally (All votes in):

3x @djl PE (eng_girl, meow, flange)
1x @MeowMeow PE (djl)


----------



## steel

Did we get him? Did we lynch the damn mafioso?


----------



## MeowMeow PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> same.
> But I'm going to be out of the country next week with limited internet so I may not be as active as normal.


Where are you going? Somewhere fun? For pleasure or work? 

I'll also play next round!


----------



## Dothracki PE

steelnole15 said:


> Did we get him? Did we lynch the damn mafioso?


Aren't you supposed to be dead?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

MeowMeow PE said:


> Where are you going? Somewhere fun? For pleasure or work?


He's probably not allowed to say.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

MeowMeow PE said:


> Where are you going? Somewhere fun? For pleasure or work?


Vacation, 8 day cruise. This will be my first purely rest-and-relaxation vacation in a couple years. I've had some other personal travel, like to Iceland last summer, which I classify as a "trip". Trips, while fun, are when the schedule is packed with things to do and it often requires setting a wake up alarm.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> He's probably not allowed to say.


I haven't had one of those kinds of work trips in a while. I'd be just fine if I never have to do those again.

The (U) AAR would read "I went to the location(s) as needed. Did things. Stuff happened but its fine now. End report". Boss would just nod in acceptance.


----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ

So all votes are in..... Can we end this now....the suspense is killing me


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

RBHeadge PE said:


> Vacation, 8 day cruise. This will be my first purely rest-and-relaxation vacation in a couple years. I've had some other personal travel, like to Iceland last summer, which I classify as a "trip". Trips, while fun, are when the schedule is packed with things to do and it often requires setting a wake up alarm.


where is the cruise!? I miss cruises!!! but at least I got the Cabo trip in late last year. I need to book another cruise!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

RBHeadge PE said:


> Vacation, 8 day cruise. This will be my first purely rest-and-relaxation vacation in a couple years. I've had some other personal travel, like to Iceland last summer, which I classify as a "trip". Trips, while fun, are when the schedule is packed with things to do and it often requires setting a wake up alarm.


Sounds like fun! I hope you get to enjoy yourself.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

My success criteria for next week is:

sleep-in every day
find a deck chair on the top of the ship, double-fist Malibu pina colodas, listen to my ipod, stare off at the ocean for several hours every day
don't get sick
avoid getting too sunburned


----------



## beccabun PE

FlangeheadPEAZ said:


> So all votes are in..... Can we end this now....the suspense is killing me


@MeowMeow PE @djl PE @eng_girl95 You all locked in on your votes?


----------



## DLD PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> My success criteria for next week is:
> 
> sleep-in every day
> find a deck chair on the top of the ship, double-fist Malibu pina colodas, listen to my ipod, stare off at the ocean for several hours every day
> don't get sick
> avoid getting too sunburned


May I suggest buying the arm band (or whatever upgraded package they have) which gives you unlimited alcoholic drinks, and spend the entire time making sure you drink enough to justify the cost of the upgrade? I think the drink of choice at the time was "Mango Tango".


----------



## txjennah PE

Have fun, RB! Being somewhere warm sounds very appealing right now ::stares sadly outside::


----------



## MeowMeow PE

beccabun PE said:


> @MeowMeow PE @djl PE @eng_girl95 You all locked in on your votes?


Yes my vote is locked in.


----------



## beccabun PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> My success criteria for next week is:
> 
> sleep-in every day
> find a deck chair on the top of the ship, *double-fist Malibu pina colodas*, listen to my ipod, stare off at the ocean for several hours every day
> *don't get sick*
> avoid getting too sunburned


Items 2 & 3 are antithetical to each other.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

beccabun PE said:


> Items 2 & 3 are antithetical to each other.


Not in context. After all, no way anyone's reported a COVID-19 infection by drinking alcohol yet. Unless I missed something.


----------



## beccabun PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Not in context. After all, no way anyone's reported a COVID-19 infection by drinking alcohol yet. Unless I missed something.


Ah, I was thinking of the non-covid version of getting sick.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

beccabun PE said:


> Items 2 & 3 are antithetical to each other.


#3 is code for covid

#2 is sort of a joke. It was just a way of saying that I was going to slack off and do as little as possible. I rarely drink, so I doubt I'll have more than a couple frosty adult beverages over the span of the cruise.


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

DLD PE said:


> May I suggest buying the arm band (or whatever upgraded package they have) which gives you unlimited alcoholic drinks, and spend the entire time making sure you drink enough to justify the cost of the upgrade? I think the drink of choice at the time was "Mango Tango".


I definitely do not recommend a cruise without this...


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

RBHeadge PE said:


> #3 is code for covid
> 
> #2 is sort of a joke. It was just a way of saying that I was going to slack off and do as little as possible. I rarely drink, so I doubt I'll have more than a couple frosty adult beverages over the span of the cruise.


I rarely drink normally... but cruises and vacations I tend to let myself slide a bit.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

BlueBlueprintPE said:


> I rarely drink normally... but cruises and vacations I tend to let myself slide a bit.


same


----------



## txjennah PE

BlueBlueprintPE said:


> I rarely drink normally... but cruises and vacations I tend to let myself slide a bit.


Same! I will go a long time without drinking, then ~~have fun~~ for a night and then remember the next morning why I don't drink much.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

BlueBlueprintPE said:


> I definitely do not recommend a cruise without this...



This makes me think of Thai Iced Tea. Which is one of my favorite non-alcoholic fluffy drinks.


----------



## steel

Dothracki PE said:


> Aren't you supposed to be dead?


Wow, remind me not to save _you_ next time I'm the doctor!


----------



## Eng_Girl95

beccabun PE said:


> @MeowMeow PE @djl PE @eng_girl95 You all locked in on your votes?


I’m locked in.


----------



## DLD PE

I'm locked in.


----------



## djl PE

I change my vote to @djl PE @beccabun PE


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

I'm locked in .... oh wait


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Wife and I went to Jamaica 2 weeks ago. It was amazing!

Hotel balcony view and required feet/beach photo.


----------



## beccabun PE

@djl PE was voted out by the town and he waaaaaas

THE FINAL MAFIA SCUM! TOWNIES WIN!!!!


----------



## beccabun PE




----------



## txjennah PE

@jean15paul_PE That water looks AMAZING


----------



## txjennah PE

Great game all, and thanks so much for modding, @beccabun PE . Mafia played a really, really good game and I thought they were going to beat us more than once! I had really bad luck finding townies all throughout my investigations.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

beccabun PE said:


> View attachment 26893


YAY!!!
@MeowMeow PE you were the Cassandra.
@beccabun PE are we allowed to know what the activation criteria was?


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

also @DLD PE you were correct that @MeowMeow PE wasn't actually the cop.


----------



## beccabun PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> YAY!!!
> @MeowMeow PE you were the Cassandra.
> @beccabun PE are we allowed to know what the activation criteria was?


Sure, if two pet pictures were posted in a row. I thought it would be pretty easy, and got excited when @BlueBlueprintPE posted a picture of their pups on day 2 or 3.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

beccabun PE said:


> Sure, if two pet pictures were posted in a row. I thought it would be pretty easy, and got excited when @BlueBlueprintPE posted a picture of their pups on day 2 or 3.


LOL, now every round will have a stream of pet pictures. 

Also thanks for modding @beccabun PE


----------



## MeowMeow PE

Yes thank you soooo much @beccabun PE !! This round was a blast!!! The highlight for me was when @Dothracki PE said he was the Cassandra. It made things real interesting there for a bit, and was hilarious!


----------



## beccabun PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> LOL, now every round will have a stream of pet pictures.


I definitely thought it would be activated because the last round's activation was square asking for pet pics.


----------



## DLD PE

Thank you for modding @beccabun PE ! Great game everyone!


----------



## txjennah PE

I laughed so hard when doth posted the Cassandra reveal because he would have known I was the cop had he been the real Cassandra.


----------



## Dothracki PE

MeowMeow PE said:


> Yes thank you soooo much @beccabun PE !! This round was a blast!!! The highlight for me was when @Dothracki PE said he was the Cassandra. It made things real interesting there for a bit, and was hilarious!


Hail Mary pass with a slight error on the setup. I definitely meant to write that I was activated Thursday but accidentally wrote Monday while looking at my other screen with the days summarizing my fake reads. Might have worked then. Also if the mod didn't announce they were activated. Was hoping you would oversee that lol


----------



## Dothracki PE

txjennah PE said:


> I laughed so hard when doth posted the Cassandra reveal because he would have known I was the cop had he been the real Cassandra.


See I didn't even know you were the cop so you would have seen right through that.


----------



## txjennah PE

But a fun, bold move to do.

I remember one time I did this long soliloquy on how madampirate was maf (when I was actually maf myself), not realizing she was the cop and no one was buying it.


----------



## txjennah PE

Dothracki PE said:


> See I didn't even know you were the cop so you would have seen right through that.


I thought you all for sure had figured it out when I was NK and Meow wasn't, even when she announced that she was.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

txjennah PE said:


> @jean15paul_PE That water looks AMAZING


It was.
Apparently Jamaica is a perfect 83 degrees and sunny in January!


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

txjennah PE said:


> But a fun, bold move to do.
> 
> I remember one time I did this long soliloquy on how madampirate was maf (when I was actually maf myself), not realizing she was the cop and no one was buying it.


Kudos on typing soliloquy, that's one of those words I know but I'm even going to attempt to spell or it'll change my autocorrect settings to Portuguese or something.


----------



## txjennah PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> It was.
> Apparently Jamaica is a perfect 83 degrees and sunny in January!


::all the crying emojis::

Seriously, I'm glad you all were able to have fun and getaway for a bit!


----------



## txjennah PE

EyehatethePEexam PE said:


> Kudos on typing soliloquy, that's one of those words I know but I'm even going to attempt to spell or it'll change my autocorrect settings to Portuguese or something.


Hahaha, I definitely googled the spelling before posting it.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

txjennah PE said:


> ::all the crying emojis::
> 
> Seriously, I'm glad you all were able to have fun and getaway for a bit!


It was the first time my wife and I have traveled without our son since he was born (15 years ago). We definitely enjoyed having couple time.


----------



## steel

Great game everyone! Though can we not lynch the doctor on day 1 next time? lol


----------



## Eng_Girl95

Told you all I wasn’t maf! Lol


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

eng_girl95 said:


> Told you all I wasn’t maf! Lol


I assure you we will all believe you next time you say it.


----------



## Eng_Girl95

EyehatethePEexam PE said:


> I assure you we will all believe you next time you say it.


No you won’t! Lol


----------



## Eng_Girl95

But for real, I was in Florida last Thursday and Friday so that’s seriously why I wasn’t active (and even cut it super close on the RPS to save myself lol)


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Great game everyone! This was challenging and fun. Memorable for the right reasons. 

thank you for modding @beccabun PE I loved the gifs!


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

Yes, great job @beccabun PE!


----------



## beccabun PE

Thanks everyone! Had a fun time modding for the first time, and I'm already plotting a full brunch themed game.


----------



## steel

beccabun PE said:


> View attachment 26893


Question: What are those little numbers in the night columns for?


----------



## SaltySteve PE

BlueBlueprintPE said:


> I rarely drink normally...





RBHeadge PE said:


> same





txjennah PE said:


> Same!



Don't worry I'll balance the scales for yall.


----------



## Dothracki PE

txjennah PE said:


> I thought you all for sure had figured it out when I was NK and Meow wasn't, even when she announced that she was.


Seems my other cohorts did and I didn't even realize it. I guess I was too distracted on strategizing how to turn the game around.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

beccabun PE said:


> Thanks everyone! Had a fun time modding for the first time, and I'm already plotting a full brunch themed game.


Ooooooooo
mimosas and bloody mary's


----------



## DLD PE

Dothracki PE said:


> Hail Mary pass with a slight error on the setup. I definitely meant to write that I was activated Thursday but accidentally wrote Monday while looking at my other screen with the days summarizing my fake reads. Might have worked then. Also if the mod didn't announce they were activated. Was hoping you would oversee that lol


I applaud you for trying that! Mafia played a good game.


----------



## SaltySteve PE

Good game all!! Thanks for modding @beccabun PE . I think the Cassandra role is really fun. It's rare when it activates but when it does it's always makes for a fun twist.


----------



## txjennah PE

Dothracki PE said:


> Seems my other cohorts did and I didn't even realize it. I guess I was too distracted on strategizing how to turn the game around.


It was a good try, for sure. I will say as a character that had already been NK'd, I didn't need to be chiming in so much on the logistics of it and should have kept my mouth shut. But it was a fun diversion.


----------



## NikR_PE

Thanks for modding @beccabun PE


----------



## beccabun PE

steelnole15 said:


> Question: What are those little numbers in the night columns for?


Just the order that people volunteered to play.


SaltySteve PE said:


> Don't worry I'll balance the scales for yall.


I'll help too!


----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ

beccabun PE said:


> Thanks everyone! Had a fun time modding for the first time, and I'm already plotting a full brunch themed game.


Thanks @beccabun PE this was such a fun and exciting round.... for the first half I was clueless but as soon as I was in the townie thread I was in for a rollercoaster ride.... Great game by both the maf and townies I think....it was close till the end!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

I'd like to give a short simplified recap of things from the perspective of the townie thread. It may help everyone to see what was going on from our POV.

*Day 1: *

TXjen investigates and clears Meow starting the townie thread.
Doctor is lycnhed: via of vtoes by Cheby, steelnole, and nikr
cheby is nightkilled
*Day2:*

I was surprised to see that Cheby was nightkilled. This thread tends to go after people who lynch the cop or doc. So I figured cheb (or spitfire) would have been lynched soon anyway. Sure enough the town lynched spitfire that night. I mocked the mafia in the public thread for their redundant nightkill choice.
My comment looks sus, and I get investigated. I am cleared and join the thread.
duran encourages cop to investigate me in main thread. Which, with the doc dead, paints me as a target since its a free nk of a confirmed townie.
Spit is lynched.
I am nightkilled.
*Day 3*

Duran is investigated because of his comment the day before. he is cleared and joins the townie thread.
salty is lynched
jean is nightkilled
*Day 4*

It's clear to townie thread that the mafia is targeting vets.
It's do or die for the town today (and everyday thereafter)
My WPA analysis is quite weak and seem to contradict player behavior. It gets tossed.
There was a consensus that EG95 was maf based on her behavior. So we go for high risk-high reward strategy and try to find another maf via investigation. 
Some of us reach out to a few players via PMs to try to feel people out. Flange doesn't respond so she gets investigated.
She comes back townie and is invited to the thread.
EG95 posts about the funeral and it was decided that she was highly likely townie.
Txjen's gut says Nikr is maf. wihtout anything better to go on he becomes the target. 
flange abstains from the vote, but the other three known townies vote for nikr.
It's a tie.
RPS works in our favor and we live to fight another day.
nikr is lynched.
duran is nightkilled.
*Day 5*
personal note: I was surprised txjen wasn't NK'd becuase she cast the critical vote the previous evening. 

cop has three investigations left. We could use POE to figure out the mafia. We could seal it today by finding a townie. We think eyehate is the most townie of the bunch and investigate him.
nope, he's maf.
We have enough known townie votes to guarantee a tie. But still wanted some unknown townie votes to help. 
we recognize that there are only two vets left in the game. And its thought that txjen might be nightkilled that night. So we take a risk. meow makes herself a target and claims to be the cop. This also directs the unknown townies to vote with us. Unfortunately she says that she's out of investigations so she's less of a priority target.
Blue is convinced immediately and votes with us.
eyehate is lynched
gambit doesn't work and txjen is nightkilled
*Day 6*

It's obvious that Doth is mafia 
Most debate is on how to convince the unknown townies to vote with us. We had enough votes for a tie again. Probably could have relied on blue and maybe eg95 again by just asking.
much ado about nothing and it happens both before and because of his gambit.
Doth is lynched
As a hedge against meow being nk'd, meow announced overnight that flange is a confirmed townie 
blue is nightkilled.
*Day 7*

POE says djl is the only maf remaining
djl lynched
town wins
town can finally unclench it's collective buttcheeks.


----------



## DLD PE

lmao at Day 7 final comment


----------



## beccabun PE

Next time I mod, I'm making it a rule that I should be invited to the townie thread, I would have loved to see this whole thing go down in real time. It's not fair that the mod only gets to see the mafia side of thing. 

Although I would also love to have a co-mod, there were too many times where I wanted to laugh with someone about everything.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

beccabun PE said:


> Although I would also love to have a co-mod, there were too many times where I wanted to laugh with someone about everything.


@JayKay PE


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> I'd like to give a short simplified recap of things from the perspective of the townie thread. It may help everyone to see what was going on from our POV.
> 
> *Day 1: *
> 
> TXjen investigates and clears Meow starting the townie thread.
> Doctor is lycnhed: via of vtoes by Cheby, steelnole, and nikr
> cheby is nightkilled
> *Day2:*
> 
> I was surprised to see that Cheby was nightkilled. This thread tends to go after people who lynch the cop or doc. So I figured cheb (or spitfire) would have been lynched soon anyway. Sure enough the town lynched spitfire that night. I mocked the mafia in the public thread for their redundant nightkill choice.
> My comment looks sus, and I get investigated. I am cleared and join the thread.
> duran encourages cop to investigate me in main thread. Which, with the doc dead, paints me as a target since its a free nk of a confirmed townie.
> Spit is lynched.
> I am nightkilled.
> *Day 3*
> 
> Duran is investigated because of his comment the day before. he is cleared and joins the townie thread.
> salty is lynched
> jean is nightkilled
> *Day 4*
> 
> It's clear to townie thread that the mafia is targeting vets.
> It's do or die for the town today (and everyday thereafter)
> My WPA analysis is quite weak and seem to contradict player behavior. It gets tossed.
> There was a consensus that EG95 was maf based on her behavior. So we go for high risk-high reward strategy and try to find another maf via investigation.
> Some of us reach out to a few players via PMs to try to feel people out. Flange doesn't respond so she gets investigated.
> She comes back townie and is invited to the thread.
> EG95 posts about the funeral and it was decided that she was highly likely townie.
> Txjen's gut says Nikr is maf. wihtout anything better to go on he becomes the target.
> flange abstains from the vote, but the other three known townies vote for nikr.
> It's a tie.
> RPS works in our favor and we live to fight another day.
> nikr is lynched.
> duran is nightkilled.
> *Day 5*
> personal note: I was surprised txjen wasn't NK'd becuase she cast the critical vote the previous evening.
> 
> cop has three investigations left. We could use POE to figure out the mafia. We could seal it today by finding a townie. We think eyehate is the most townie of the bunch and investigate him.
> nope, he's maf.
> We have enough known townie votes to guarantee a tie. But still wanted some unknown townie votes to help.
> we recognize that there are only two vets left in the game. And its thought that txjen might be nightkilled that night. So we take a risk. meow makes herself a target and claims to be the cop. This also directs the unknown townies to vote with us. Unfortunately she says that she's out of investigations so she's less of a priority target.
> Blue is convinced immediately and votes with us.
> eyehate is lynched
> gambit doesn't work and txjen is nightkilled
> *Day 6*
> 
> It's obvious that Doth is mafia
> Most debate is on how to convince the unknown townies to vote with us. We had enough votes for a tie again. Probably could have relied on blue and maybe eg95 again by just asking.
> much ado about nothing and it happens both before and because of his gambit.
> Doth is lynched
> As a hedge against meow being nk'd, meow announced overnight that flange is a confirmed townie
> blue is nightkilled.
> *Day 7*
> 
> POE says djl is the only maf remaining
> djl lynched
> town wins
> town can finally unclench it's collective buttcheeks.


You're right, we were going after vets without much discretion other than whacking you when we knew there was no protection. It may have been the most epic moment in mafia history if we'd randomly selected @txjennah PE on the first night- to knock out the cop and doc on the first day would require an insane amount of luck to be beaten.


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

beccabun PE said:


> Next time I mod, I'm making it a rule that I should be invited to the townie thread, I would have loved to see this whole thing go down in real time. It's not fair that the mod only gets to see the mafia side of thing.
> 
> Although I would also love to have a co-mod, there were too many times where I wanted to laugh with someone about everything.


Could we incorporate lynched members into the co-mod role? They could help to find fun gif's and detail the deaths of their comrades.


----------



## txjennah PE

beccabun PE said:


> Next time I mod, I'm making it a rule that I should be invited to the townie thread, I would have loved to see this whole thing go down in real time. It's not fair that the mod only gets to see the mafia side of thing.
> 
> Although I would also love to have a co-mod, there were too many times where I wanted to laugh with someone about everything.


I've been wanting to mod but not wanting to do it all by myself yet...would be happy to co-mod with you at some point!


----------



## NikR_PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> It's a tie


I did not make it back in time to switch my vote to eg95. It all went downhill after that.


----------



## beccabun PE

txjennah PE said:


> I've been wanting to mod but not wanting to do it all by myself yet...would be happy to co-mod with you at some point!


ooooh a BeccaBun/TXJ round sounds fun!!!


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

beccabun PE said:


> Sure, if two pet pictures were posted in a row. I thought it would be pretty easy, and got excited when @BlueBlueprintPE posted a picture of their pups on day 2 or 3.


dammit!!!


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

jean15paul_PE said:


> Wife and I went to Jamaica 2 weeks ago. It was amazing!
> 
> Hotel balcony view and required feet/beach photo.
> View attachment 26892
> 
> View attachment 26891


I love the ocean! especially a warm blue ocean!! 

PNW oceans are beautiful, but cold. enjoy!!


----------



## steel

EyehatethePEexam PE said:


> Could we incorporate lynched members into the co-mod role? They could help to find fun gif's and detail the deaths of their comrades.


We'd have to make a rule that says lynched players cannot participate publicly in the game thread. Otherwise they find out who the mafia members are and then "speculate" publicly.

For what it's worth, I enjoyed being able to still participate in the main thread. Lynched on day 1 sucks, so it was nice that I was still able to chime in, follow along, etc.


----------



## steel

beccabun PE said:


> ooooh a BeccaBun/TXJ round sounds fun!!!


Release the Kraken? lol

This does sound fun!


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP




----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP




----------



## SaltySteve PE

I'm out for the foreseeable future. I'm switching jobs at the end of the month and going to a bigger firm that has actual benefits and other electrical engineers to learn from. I'll miss the freedom of my current job but I think it's a great move career wise.


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP




----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

SaltySteve PE said:


> I'm out for the foreseeable future. I'm switching jobs at the end of the month and going to a bigger firm that has actual benefits and other electrical engineers to learn from. I'll miss the freedom of my current job but I think it's a great move career wise.


good luck!!!


----------



## DLD PE

SaltySteve PE said:


> I'm out for the foreseeable future. I'm switching jobs at the end of the month and going to a bigger firm that has actual benefits and other electrical engineers to learn from. I'll miss the freedom of my current job but I think it's a great move career wise.


Best of luck with the new job @SaltySteve PE !


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

steelnole15 said:


> We'd have to make a rule that says lynched players cannot participate publicly in the game thread. Otherwise they find out who the mafia members are and then "speculate" publicly.


Idk, for the most part people have behaved pretty well on this forum. We could try it with an honor system and see if it works out. If not, either don't incorporate lynchees into shared mod duties anymore, or then add the ban on participation.


----------



## djl PE

I think I'm done playing. I'm never logging in during critical times for last minute votes, RPS, etc. and I'm bad at strategizing. I'll still pop in to laugh at gifs but I'm out until I forget why I quit!


----------



## MeowMeow PE

@djl PE would setting a reminder on your phone help you? I have to do that sometimes.


----------



## NikR_PE

SaltySteve PE said:


> I'm out for the foreseeable future. I'm switching jobs at the end of the month and going to a bigger firm that has actual benefits and other electrical engineers to learn from. I'll miss the freedom of my current job but I think it's a great move career wise.


Good luck. Tell your current employer to not be salty.


----------



## DLD PE

@djl PE don't feel bad about the strategizing. Most of us are blindly guessing! Also, I mostly log in and vote via my phone at night, since I'm not around my computer.


----------



## djl PE

MeowMeow PE said:


> @djl PE would setting a reminder on your phone help you? I have to do that sometimes.


I don't really want to be on my phone when I'm at home- I have a 7 month old and I'd rather spend time with him and the wife


----------



## JayKay PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> @JayKay PE


O hey, it's me, jaykay. @beccabun PE if you want to ever do a co-mod, let me know. I'm super swamped with work right now, but I'm super on the up and up on mod drama and helping figure out fun ways to kill people!


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

This has become Timber’s favorite “inside” toy


----------



## NikR_PE

BlueBlueprintPE said:


> This has become Timber’s favorite “inside” toy View attachment 26899


He wants Costco sized treats


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

djl PE said:


> I think I'm done playing. I'm never logging in during critical times for last minute votes, RPS, etc. and I'm bad at strategizing. I'll still pop in to laugh at gifs but I'm out until I forget why I quit!


Sorry to see you go, I was just starting to like you more than I hated your profile gif.


----------



## DLD PE

djl PE said:


> I don't really want to be on my phone when I'm at home- I have a 7 month old and I'd rather spend time with him and the wife


I can appreciate that. I use mine as a randomizer.


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

Also, as a recent member of the woke culture I'd kindly like to ask you all to refrain from the term "dirty mafia scum" in the future. The phrase is insulting and hurtful to a group known to be quite hygienic. Think about it- they wipe their guns, they clean and bleach murder scenes, they cement block their victims to ensure the fish at the bottom of the sea are fed. Furthermore, being mafia is a physical trait not chosen by the group. Like crack and other highly addictive substances, you dabble socially and with one hit you may be committed for life. We need to treat this group with love and compassion.

Perhaps a more fitting dialogue would be "they were mafia- regretfully the opposing minority in this game"


----------



## DLD PE

EyehatethePEexam PE said:


> Also, as a recent member of the woke culture I'd kindly like to ask you all to refrain from the term "dirty mafia scum" in the future. The phrase is insulting and hurtful to a group known to be quite hygienic. Think about it- they wipe their guns, they clean and bleach murder scenes, they cement block their victims to ensure the fish at the bottom of the sea are fed. Furthermore, being mafia is a physical trait not chosen by the group. Like crack and other highly addictive substances, you dabble socially and with one hit you may be committed for life. We need to treat this group with love and compassion.
> 
> Perhaps a more fitting dialogue would be "they were mafia- regretfully the opposing minority in this game"


But I can keep "DLD" as my profile name, right?


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

DLD PE said:


> But I can keep "DLD" as my profile name, right?


Absolutely! Contrary to popular belief, mafia is a non-discriminatory organization. You may be dirty or clean, lying or honest, duran duran or a better 80's band.


----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ

BlueBlueprintPE said:


> View attachment 26894


I think two dogs in one pic should have counted too..... I mean why not @beccabun PE


----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ

BlueBlueprintPE said:


> View attachment 26895


He is not happy that he is too late on this thread lol


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

djl PE said:


> I think I'm done playing. I'm never logging in during critical times for last minute votes, RPS, etc. and I'm bad at strategizing. I'll still pop in to laugh at gifs but I'm out until I forget why I quit!


No come back. We still like you no matter what @DLD PE says


----------



## RBHeadge PE

I know it's been a part of the game in the beginning, but how would we feel about tweaking the "anyone can speculate in this thread" rule?

Maybe we limit speculation and things that have the potential to sway the game to only those who are still playing (i.e. not eliminated) that round.
Eliminated players, observers, etc. could still post in the thread, makes jokes, join in the conversation, post pet pics, or whatever so long as its not game affecting. Selective snark is fine of course. 

I'd also be okay with instituting an honor system rule that would prevent eliminated players from posthumously being added to PM threads. Players already in PMs prior to elimination can stay and continue to comment as they see fit. Much like how mafia members stay in their threads and continue to talk with their fellow mafia.

Lastly, I like @beccabun PE idea of having the mod included in the townie thread. I go farther and that the mod should be copied on all game threads. I did that once when I modded the hunger games round. And it was so much fun to watch!


----------



## MeowMeow PE

I think these are good ideas. I think dead players should not be allowed to post their reads or speculate in the thread. I think it has the potential to sway unconfirmed townies, and could give an unfair advantage to the town. 
Also, I definitely think the mods deserve to be included in all the threads!!


----------



## DLD PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> I know it's been a part of the game in the beginning, but how would we feel about tweaking the "anyone can speculate in this thread" rule?
> 
> Maybe we limit speculation and things that have the potential to sway the game to only those who are still playing (i.e. not eliminated) that round.
> Eliminated players, observers, etc. could still post in the thread, makes jokes, join in the conversation, post pet pics, or whatever so long as its not game affecting. Selective snark is fine of course.
> 
> I'd also be okay with instituting an honor system rule that would prevent eliminated players from posthumously being added to PM threads. Players already in PMs prior to elimination can stay and continue to comment as they see fit. Much like how mafia members stay in their threads and continue to talk with their fellow mafia.
> 
> Lastly, I like @beccabun PE idea of having the mod included in the townie thread. I go farther and that the mod should be copied on all game threads. I did that once when I modded the hunger games round. And it was so much fun to watch!


I like the above suggestions.


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

djl PE said:


> I don't really want to be on my phone when I'm at home- I have a 7 month old and I'd rather spend time with him and the wife


I think it's important to remember not to take it TOO seriously... it's all fun. We all have days where we simply cannot check and being across the so many time zones is also difficult. But it is fun and gives me a nice break. It's a bit easier for me since the cutoff times are usually when I'm still working (Pacific Coast time) ... and I don't have any kids at home. only dogs.


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

DLD PE said:


> I like the above suggestions.


ditto.


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

Very good ideas, I vote yay to all of them.


----------



## Eng_Girl95

RBHeadge PE said:


> Lastly, I like @beccabun PE idea of having the mod included in the townie thread. I go farther and that the mod should be copied on all game threads. I did that once when I modded the hunger games round. And it was so much fun to watch!


Well, the mod is already in the mafia, cop, and doc threads. The confirmed townie thread is just a private thread between a few townies that claim not to be mafia.


----------



## beccabun PE

eng_girl95 said:


> Well, the mod is already in the mafia, cop, and doc threads. The confirmed townie thread is just a private thread between a few townies that claim not to be mafia.


Yeah but I love gossip lol


----------



## beccabun PE

Oh I'm also in for the next round


----------



## txjennah PE

@SaltySteve PE Best of luck with your new job! We'll miss playing with you, but hope you join us again when life settles a bit!

@djl PE I hope you continue playing, but understand if you need to take a step back. Life always comes first. But don't feel like you need to be a perfect player to enjoy the game. I have dropped the ball SO MANY TIMES when life got in the way (checking messages too late, forgetting to sign in, etc). It happens and we all get it. It doesn't make the game any less fun. 

I agree with the proposed changes here. Having a dead player speculate publicly (which I myself have been guilty of) can definitely sway the game. There are often plans going on behind the scenes on either side, and having stuff speculated openly when you're not even active anymore can ruin that.


----------



## NikR_PE

@ mafianerds i vote for the weekend to be here sooner.


----------



## steel

I forget if I said it, but I'm definitely in for the next round


----------



## DLD PE

Who's modding next round?


----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ

Townies to the Mod lol JK


----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ

I am in for the next round....


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

I'm in, my current profile picture may not be.


----------



## DLD PE

How about we put all players in for the next round in the randomizer and let it choose the mod?


----------



## NikR_PE

DLD PE said:


> How about we put all players in for the next round in the randomizer and let it choose the mod?


We all know what that means.


----------



## txjennah PE

I'm in for the next round as well!


----------



## JayKay PE

NikR_PE said:


> We all know what that means.


The Woodchipper.


----------



## DLD PE

I miss @lyceefruit (can't even tag her anymore) :-(


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

I can mod another round. I'll come up with a theme over the weekend. My brain isn't quite working today and I'm with @NikR_PE on waiting impatiently for the weekend. 

I have the as IN following thus far. Who else? 

@DLD PE @RBHeadge PE (while on vaca) @ChebyshevII PE @MeowMeow PE @steelnole15 @FlangeheadPEAZ @EyehatethePEexam PE @txjennah PE


----------



## steel

You know who I loved when they modded? It was my very first game ever last October when @Dothracki PE did the paranormal game!

#hunterghosts


----------



## Dothracki PE

BlueBlueprintPE said:


> I can mod another round. I'll come up with a theme over the weekend. My brain isn't quite working today and I'm with @NikR_PE on waiting impatiently for the weekend.
> 
> I have the as IN following thus far. Who else?
> 
> @DLD PE @RBHeadge PE (while on vaca) @ChebyshevII PE @MeowMeow PE @steelnole15 @FlangeheadPEAZ @EyehatethePEexam PE @txjennah PE


I am in, I probably don't have the time to mod. Another revit project taking over my life. On top of other projects and other construction administration.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

BlueBlueprintPE said:


> This has become Timber’s favorite “inside” toy View attachment 26899


I love Timber so much.


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> I love Timber so much.


He's such a big baby!


----------



## Eng_Girl95

BlueBlueprintPE said:


> I can mod another round. I'll come up with a theme over the weekend. My brain isn't quite working today and I'm with @NikR_PE on waiting impatiently for the weekend.
> 
> I have the as IN following thus far. Who else?
> 
> @DLD PE @RBHeadge PE (while on vaca) @ChebyshevII PE @MeowMeow PE @steelnole15 @FlangeheadPEAZ @EyehatethePEexam PE @txjennah PE


I’m in!


----------



## NikR_PE

BlueBlueprintPE said:


> I can mod another round. I'll come up with a theme over the weekend. My brain isn't quite working today and I'm with @NikR_PE on waiting impatiently for the weekend.
> 
> I have the as IN following thus far. Who else?
> 
> @DLD PE @RBHeadge PE (while on vaca) @ChebyshevII PE @MeowMeow PE @steelnole15 @FlangeheadPEAZ @EyehatethePEexam PE @txjennah PE


I am in


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

When is the new round starting? Trying to see what my workload is like before I commit.


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

Monday or Tuesday? I'm open to the start date.


----------



## Spitfire6532

I'm in for another!


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

11 players so far. anyone else?

@DLD PE , @RBHeadge PE , @ChebyshevII PE , @MeowMeow PE , @steelnole15 , @FlangeheadPEAZ , @EyehatethePEexam PE , @txjennah PE , @NikR_PE , @eng_girl95 , @Spitfire6532


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

I'll just be lurking, feel free to use me as a NPC.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> I'll just be lurking, feel free to use me as a NPC.


SUS


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

BlueBlueprintPE said:


> He's such a big baby!


I'm just gonna leave this here...


----------



## blybrook PE

I have a field trip planned next week to a remote island in the Pacific, otherwise would like to join in. Will attempt to join in the following round if I'm not scheduled for another field visit.

Please use as a NPC as needed.


----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ

Waiting on the new game to begin like ......


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

I'm in for the next round @BlueBlueprintPE

I finished / delivered / presented a major analysis today. So hopefully things should slow down just a little.
(Conclusion: The proposed design for the new product is *not* expected to vibrate itself to pieces.)


----------



## RBHeadge PE




----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

alright. new round starts tomorrow. we had an unusually clear sky in the PNW this weekend so I took the opportunity and got some awesome pictures! 
then the weekend just got away from me. I'll send out roles tonight. So, today is the last chance to join! 

Sunrise Pic taken from Gig Harbor, WA overlooking the Puget Sound with Mt. Rainier in the distance.


----------



## DLD PE

RBHeadge PE said:


>



Love this lol. I sent this to my co-workers years ago when I went on a cruise. 

"If you're on the shore, then you're sure not me-oh!" lol


----------



## DLD PE

FlangeheadPEAZ said:


> View attachment 26917
> Waiting on the new game to begin like ......


Patience, my friend.


----------



## beccabun PE

just gonna say it...not maf


----------



## DLD PE

beccabun PE said:


> just gonna say it...not maf


There is a 90% chance of being maf right after you've modded.


----------



## djl PE

I'm not maf either @beccabun PE . I believe you


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

I hope I'm maf


----------



## steel

Guys, I didn't want to have to do this but...I'm the cop.

I have it on good authority that @beccabun PE is mafia.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

@mod I vote for @steelnole15


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

I can't say my character name, but I was triggered by early 90's rap lyrics. I had a weird dream that @MeowMeow PE was holding a vanilla townie underwater.


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

*Murder Mystery Masquerade

*

Since we are playing this game during my birthday month, and potentially on my birthday. We will have a Birthday themed Mafia Game. There are Revelers (Townies) and Killjoys (Mafia). Townies must try to find and eliminate the mafia with extreme prejudice before they are eliminated. The game ends when either all of the Killjoys is eliminated (town wins), or there are fewer Revelers than Killjoys members (Mafia wins). Honestly, I'll be making it up as I go. There may or may not be a storyline everyday, depending on my time allotment.

The game will start, *Tuesday, February 1, 2022*. Lynching will be allowed on the first day. Mafia can lynch the first night. In the event the game extends to the weekend, the game will be in extended night phases starting evening Friday Feb 4 through morning Feb 7 (mod birthday), evening Feb 11 through morning Feb 14.

*This is a game has a special character with a trigger element (that has been slightly adjusted) as well as some mafia voting clarification!*

There are Revelers (townies), and Killjoys (Mafia members). Revelers are going to try to eliminate the Killjoys with extreme prejudice before the Killjoys eliminates them. The game ends when either all of the Killjoys is eliminated (town wins), or there are fewer Revelers than Killjoys (Mafia wins).

During the day, everybody (Revelers and Killjoys) will publicly vote for a person to eliminate; I will eliminate the person with the most votes at the end of the day and reveal what their role was.

The Mafia members are going to privately tell me who they would like to eliminate during the night. A minimum of two mafia votes is needed to make a killing (because the mafia is a family and as long as two are alive, agreement must be met). *Unless only one mafia remains.

Lynches victims will have their roles publicly revealed. Nightkilled victims will not have their role revealed.

In addition to regular townsfolk and members of the Mafia, there is also a Croaker (doctor) and a Sleuth (cop). The Croaker can choose someone to “save” during the night; if they choose the same person the Killjoys chose, then that player will escape elimination by the Mafia that night. The Sleuth can “investigate” players during the day and will have their intel before the lynching.

*BY POPULAR DEMAND, THE CASSANDRA IS IN PLAY AGAIN!* The Cassandra player does not know they have this role until a trigger occurs in the game and/or thread. A trigger could be reaching a certain page number or by player actions in the thread (like ghost votes, triple posts, etc.). The trigger is picked before the game begins. The Cassandra can be either mafia or townie alignment and once triggered, they will receive a special PM that explains their new role.

The Cassandra is similar to the investigator, where they will find out information about a player (i.e., what their role is), but they do not have a choice on who the information is about. The information will come to them as a vision (overnight PM) every night until end of game and/or they are killed. Unlike the investigators, the Cassandra *MUST* share their information with the thread. If they do not reveal their information, they will automatically be lynched that evening by the townies whether they are voted for or not. This will override all voting blocks.

The Killjoy (mafia) members know who each other are, but no one knows anyone else’s role except me. I have sent more specific instructions to the members of the Mafia, the Doctor, and the Cop. If you did not receive a PM from me, then you are a Reveler (regular townsfolk/townie).

You may use this thread to vote and post about the game. Anyone (playing or not playing, *and not yet* eliminated_ or not_) can use this thread to speculate, discuss, accuse, or otherwise participate in the game; just please make sure to follow regular EB forum guidelines. If you have been eliminated, you cannot post information that may sway votes during the game.

To vote on a person to eliminate, mention me @BlueBlueprintPE and tell me specifically that 1) you are voting and 2) the username of the person you are voting to eliminate.

*Please submit your votes in this thread by 9:00 PM EST/8:00 PM Central/7:00 PM Mountain/6:00 PM Pacific Time/Whatever Roar and Bly-time. *

A couple of rules:

1) You may use this thread to vote and post about the game
2) Anyone who is an active participant in the game can use this thread to speculate, discuss, accuse, or otherwise participate in the game; just please make sure to follow regular EB forum guidelines.

3) Players who have been eliminated must limit game thread speculation to those things that will not sway votes of the remaining active players. They may continue to use the thread to post in the thread, makes jokes, join in the conversation, post pet pics, or whatever so long as it’s not game affecting. Selective snark is fine of course.

4) Your vote only counts if you are playing and not yet eliminated.
5) If there is a tie for most votes, I will either ask for 10 rounds of RPS or use a randomizer in a best of 3 round.
*6) EB PMing is allowed this round. The MOD must be invited to all private PM threads for no other reason than the pure entertainment value).*
7) All votes via PM will not count unless they are specifically for Mafia actions.
8) Votes submitted after the deadline will count towards the following day.
9) You are not allowed to reveal your role, privately or publicly, after you have been eliminated. You may not post screengrabs of private messages in this thread.
10) Please keep all trash talk in the thread and don’t take things too seriously!
11) New players get a free pass on the _first day_. No lynches/no night kill. New players this around are: none

12) *Starting on day 2 (Thursday), if you don’t vote for someone, it will count towards a vote for yourself. 

EDIT [1/31/2022 7:36PM PST] : Rule 13 ** Players cannot be added to any PM threads after their untimely demise. Players can remain and participate in any threads they were already a part of prior to their death. *



Please feel free to ask questions in the thread!

Current players this round:

@DLD PE, @RBHeadge PE, @ChebyshevII PE, @MeowMeow PE, @steelnole15, @FlangeheadPEAZ, @EyehatethePEexam PE, @txjennah PE, @NikR_PE , @eng_girl95, @Spitfire6532, @jean15paul_PE


----------



## RBHeadge PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> I know it's been a part of the game in the beginning, but how would we feel about tweaking the "anyone can speculate in this thread" rule?
> 
> Maybe we limit speculation and things that have the potential to sway the game to only those who are still playing (i.e. not eliminated) that round.
> Eliminated players, observers, etc. could still post in the thread, makes jokes, join in the conversation, post pet pics, or whatever so long as its not game affecting. Selective snark is fine of course.
> 
> I'd also be okay with instituting an honor system rule that would prevent eliminated players from posthumously being added to PM threads. Players already in PMs prior to elimination can stay and continue to comment as they see fit. Much like how mafia members stay in their threads and continue to talk with their fellow mafia.
> 
> Lastly, I like @beccabun PE idea of having the mod included in the townie thread. I go farther and that the mod should be copied on all game threads. I did that once when I modded the hunger games round. And it was so much fun to watch!


Are we including these rules too?


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

RBHeadge PE said:


> Are we including these rules too?


I think I captured them all in the rules. If I missed something specific, let me know. 

Edit: I think I missed adding the "players cannot be posthumously added to PM Threads... but since the game hasn't officially started, I'll add it to the game rules now.


----------



## beccabun PE

As a spectator I'm just going to guess who's mafia with zero clues

@eng_girl95 @txjennah PE @Spitfire6532


----------



## txjennah PE

beccabun PE said:


> As a spectator I'm just going to guess who's mafia with zero clues
> 
> @eng_girl95 @txjennah PE @Spitfire6532


Sus


----------



## Dothracki PE

BlueBlueprintPE said:


> *Murder Mystery Masquerade
> 
> *
> 
> Since we are playing this game during my birthday month, and potentially on my birthday. We will have a Birthday themed Mafia Game. There are Revelers (Townies) and Killjoys (Mafia). Townies must try to find and eliminate the mafia with extreme prejudice before they are eliminated. The game ends when either all of the Killjoys is eliminated (town wins), or there are fewer Revelers than Killjoys members (Mafia wins). Honestly, I'll be making it up as I go. There may or may not be a storyline everyday, depending on my time allotment.
> 
> The game will start, *Tuesday, February 1, 2022*. Lynching will be allowed on the first day. Mafia can lynch the first night. In the event the game extends to the weekend, the game will be in extended night phases starting evening Friday Feb 4 through morning Feb 7 (mod birthday), evening Feb 11 through morning Feb 14.
> 
> *This is a game has a special character with a trigger element (that has been slightly adjusted) as well as some mafia voting clarification!*
> 
> There are Revelers (townies), and Killjoys (Mafia members). Revelers are going to try to eliminate the Killjoys with extreme prejudice before the Killjoys eliminates them. The game ends when either all of the Killjoys is eliminated (town wins), or there are fewer Revelers than Killjoys (Mafia wins).
> 
> During the day, everybody (Revelers and Killjoys) will publicly vote for a person to eliminate; I will eliminate the person with the most votes at the end of the day and reveal what their role was.
> 
> The Mafia members are going to privately tell me who they would like to eliminate during the night. A minimum of two mafia votes is needed to make a killing (because the mafia is a family and as long as two are alive, agreement must be met). *Unless only one mafia remains.
> 
> Lynches victims will have their roles publicly revealed. Nightkilled victims will not have their role revealed.
> 
> In addition to regular townsfolk and members of the Mafia, there is also a Croaker (doctor) and a Sleuth (cop). The Croaker can choose someone to “save” during the night; if they choose the same person the Killjoys chose, then that player will escape elimination by the Mafia that night. The Sleuth can “investigate” players during the day and will have their intel before the lynching.
> 
> *BY POPULAR DEMAND, THE CASSANDRA IS IN PLAY AGAIN!* The Cassandra player does not know they have this role until a trigger occurs in the game and/or thread. A trigger could be reaching a certain page number or by player actions in the thread (like ghost votes, triple posts, etc.). The trigger is picked before the game begins. The Cassandra can be either mafia or townie alignment and once triggered, they will receive a special PM that explains their new role.
> 
> The Cassandra is similar to the investigator, where they will find out information about a player (i.e., what their role is), but they do not have a choice on who the information is about. The information will come to them as a vision (overnight PM) every night until end of game and/or they are killed. Unlike the investigators, the Cassandra *MUST* share their information with the thread. If they do not reveal their information, they will automatically be lynched that evening by the townies whether they are voted for or not. This will override all voting blocks.
> 
> The Killjoy (mafia) members know who each other are, but no one knows anyone else’s role except me. I have sent more specific instructions to the members of the Mafia, the Doctor, and the Cop. If you did not receive a PM from me, then you are a Reveler (regular townsfolk/townie).
> 
> You may use this thread to vote and post about the game. Anyone (playing or not playing, eliminated or not) can use this thread to speculate, discuss, accuse, or otherwise participate in the game; just please make sure to follow regular EB forum guidelines. If you have been eliminated, you cannot post information that may sway votes during the game.
> 
> To vote on a person to eliminate, mention me @BlueBlueprintPE and tell me specifically that 1) you are voting and 2) the username of the person you are voting to eliminate.
> 
> *Please submit your votes in this thread by 9:00 PM EST/8:00 PM Central/7:00 PM Mountain/6:00 PM Pacific Time/Whatever Roar and Bly-time. *
> 
> A couple of rules:
> 
> 1) You may use this thread to vote and post about the game
> 2) Anyone who is an active participant in the game can use this thread to speculate, discuss, accuse, or otherwise participate in the game; just please make sure to follow regular EB forum guidelines.
> 
> 3) Players who have been eliminated must limit game thread speculation to those things that will not sway votes of the remaining active players. They may continue to use the thread to post in the thread, makes jokes, join in the conversation, post pet pics, or whatever so long as it’s not game affecting. Selective snark is fine of course.
> 
> 4) Your vote only counts if you are playing and not yet eliminated.
> 5) If there is a tie for most votes, I will either ask for 10 rounds of RPS or use a randomizer in a best of 3 round.
> *6) EB PMing is allowed this round. The MOD must be invited to all private PM threads for no other reason than the pure entertainment value).*
> 7) All votes via PM will not count unless they are specifically for Mafia actions.
> 8) Votes submitted after the deadline will count towards the following day.
> 9) You are not allowed to reveal your role, privately or publicly, after you have been eliminated. You may not post screengrabs of private messages in this thread.
> 10) Please keep all trash talk in the thread and don’t take things too seriously!
> 11) New players get a free pass on the _first day_. No lynches/no night kill. New players this around are: none
> 
> 12) *Starting on day 2 (Thursday), if you don’t vote for someone, it will count towards a vote for yourself.
> 
> EDIT [1/31/2022 7:36PM PST] : Rule 13 ** Players cannot be added to any PM threads after their untimely demise. Players can remain and participate in any threads they were already a part of prior to their death. *
> 
> 
> 
> Please feel free to ask questions in the thread!
> 
> Current players this round:
> 
> @DLD PE, @RBHeadge PE, @ChebyshevII PE, @MeowMeow PE, @steelnole15, @FlangeheadPEAZ, @EyehatethePEexam PE, @txjennah PE, @NikR_PE , @eng_girl95, @Spitfire6532, @jean15paul_PE



@BlueBlueprintPE I think you are missing a few people who said they were playing? I don't mind sitting out though and spectating if roles have already been assigned.


----------



## Dothracki PE

On the plus side, I'm definitely not mafia


----------



## Dothracki PE

TRIPLE


----------



## beccabun PE

Dothracki PE said:


> @BlueBlueprintPE I think you are missing a few people who said they were playing? I don't mind sitting out though and spectating if roles have already been assigned.


Yeah i realized that i wasn't tagged in the "players" posts from this weekend. don't worry, we'll just start our own mafia round.


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

Alright stop


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

Collaborate and listen


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

Ice is back with a brand new invention 

Cassandra?


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

Dothracki PE said:


> On the plus side, I'm definitely not mafia


Or maybe you're the new character- Karen. You're included in the roster so you can't be voted for but you can kill townies with your entitled rants. So, in Neverending Story terms, the mafia are the wolf and the nothing is Karen...two bad guys working towards the same goal but only one can be killed.

note- the Karen role is a fun idea I just thought of and in no way applies that @Dothracki PE acts like a Karen on this board. Also, I realize it's a bad idea as it would basically double the nightkills and the mafia would win almost every time- seemingly a realistic concept but makes for a bad game.


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

Also, quintuple...since I missed my triple and quadruple posts


----------



## DLD PE

Since @RBHeadge PE is on a cruise:



Maybe a cruise ship photo triggers the Cassandra?

The mod should include a "wordle"-like element to give us a hint if we're close or not.


----------



## Dothracki PE

beccabun PE said:


> Yeah i realized that i wasn't tagged in the "players" posts from this weekend. don't worry, we'll just start our own mafia round.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

@BlueBlueprintPE you have a conflict in your rules. Just wanted to point it out for future reference/update.



BlueBlueprintPE said:


> You may use this thread to vote and post about the game. *Anyone (playing or not playing, eliminated or not) can use this thread to speculate, discuss, accuse, or otherwise participate in the game; just please make sure to follow regular EB forum guidelines.* If you have been eliminated, you cannot post information that may sway votes during the game.
> 
> *3) Players who have been eliminated must limit game thread speculation to those things that will not sway votes of the remaining active players. They may continue to use the thread to post in the thread, makes jokes, join in the conversation, post pet pics, or whatever so long as it’s not game affecting. Selective snark is fine of course.*


----------



## RBHeadge PE

DLD PE said:


> Since @RBHeadge PE is on a cruise:
> 
> View attachment 26933
> 
> Maybe a cruise ship photo triggers the Cassandra?
> 
> The mod should include a "wordle"-like element to give us a hint if we're close or not.


Correct cruise line, correct class of ship, wrong ship


----------



## DLD PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Correct cruise line, correct class of ship, wrong ship


Just like Wordle...I get first two letters right away, and waste the next 4-5 guesses trying to guess the correct word.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

BlueBlueprintPE said:


> ...
> Since we are playing this game during my birthday month, and potentially on my birthday. We will have a Birthday themed Mafia Game.


TEAM AQUARIUS!!!!
Today is my birthday!!!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Let's goooooooooo


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

jean15paul_PE said:


> TEAM AQUARIUS!!!!
> Today is my birthday!!!


Happy birthday!!!!!


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

jean15paul_PE said:


> TEAM AQUARIUS!!!!
> Today is my birthday!!!


YES!!! 

Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Happy birthday!!!!!





BlueBlueprintPE said:


> YES!!!
> 
> Happy Birthday!!!



Thanks!


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> TEAM AQUARIUS!!!!
> Today is my birthday!!!


Happy Birthday! It's grocery day (I prefer midweek groceries as there are smaller crowds), I shall get a cake in your honor and share it with no one.


----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ

@BlueBlueprintPE I vote for @RBHeadge PE just coz they haven't been Maf for a while and no one ever suspects them. My vote is subject to change based on more information during the day. It is very random just not using a wheel thingy... (*also I understand this vote might just put me as a target for day 1 by all but I am in a "get lynched" mood lol*)


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Wait the game has started? Mafia messages went out? All the players got included?


----------



## DLD PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> Wait the game has started? Mafia messages went out? All the players got included?


Suspish


----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ

jean15paul_PE said:


> Wait the game has started? Mafia messages went out? All the players got included?


lol I thought so... I never get a message mostly so I assumed I am a townie and started voting lol


----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ

I retract my vote if the game hasn't started lol


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

Dothracki PE said:


> @BlueBlueprintPE I think you are missing a few people who said they were playing? I don't mind sitting out though and spectating if roles have already been assigned.


crap! I'm sorry I missed you! You can co-mod with me if you want! I thought I had everyone who said they were playing....


----------



## txjennah PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> TEAM AQUARIUS!!!!
> Today is my birthday!!!


Happy birthday @jean15paul_PE !!


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

DLD PE said:


> Suspish


Wasn't trying to play the game. I remember @Dothracki PE saying he (others?) were missed. I didn't know if that delayed our start.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

For the record. Not mafia. Also no voting for the birthday boy


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

jean15paul_PE said:


> Wasn't trying to play the game. I remember @Dothracki PE saying he (others?) were missed. I didn't know if that delayed our start.


yeah... that was my bad... yesterday was a rough day... 


jean15paul_PE said:


> For the record. Not mafia. Also no voting for the birthday boy


if I would've known, I would've added this to the rules!


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

@BlueBlueprintPE I vote for @jean15paul_PE 



Spoiler



[To Have a Happy Birthday!]


----------



## DLD PE

BlueBlueprintPE said:


> yeah... that was my bad... yesterday was a rough day...
> 
> if I would've known, I would've added this to the rules!


I'll keep this in mind come April.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

@BlueBlueprintPE I vote @EyehatethePEexam PE . Only a heartless maf votes for a person on his birthday.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

ChebyshevII PE said:


> @BlueBlueprintPE I vote @EyehatethePEexam PE . Only a heartless maf votes for a person on his birthday.


EDIT: @BlueBlueprintPE I retract. I should learn to read spoilers.


----------



## steel

@BlueBlueprintPE I vote for @ChebyshevII PE because damn it I like using the wheel on day 1. I don't have kids to pull names for me so this is what you get for now!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

steelnole15 said:


> @BlueBlueprintPE I vote for @ChebyshevII PE because damn it I like using the wheel on day 1. I don't have kids to pull names for me so this is what you get for now!
> 
> View attachment 26935


So you pull the name of the person with ALL the kids. Rude.


----------



## Dothracki PE

steelnole15 said:


> @BlueBlueprintPE I vote for @ChebyshevII PE because damn it I like using the wheel on day 1. I don't have kids to pull names for me so this is what you get for now!
> 
> View attachment 26935


That's when you go to the park and have a kid pull a name out of a hat in exchange for candy.... Actually don't do that. People might find it suspicious.


----------



## Eng_Girl95

ChebyshevII PE said:


> So you pull the name of the person with ALL the kids. Rude.


Wrap it before you tap it?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

eng_girl95 said:


> Wrap it before you tap it?


I was homeschooled. Gimme a break here.


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

@BlueBlueprintPE I vote for @steelnole15 for voting for the dad of the century (century as in number of kids, not years).


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

EyehatethePEexam PE said:


> @BlueBlueprintPE I vote for @steelnole15 for voting for the dad of the century (century as in number of kids, not years).


I'm definitely getting some gray hairs, but I'm glad I'm not THAT old yet.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Also @BlueBlueprintPE I'm voting @steelnole15 because his randomizer SUCKS.


----------



## Eng_Girl95

@BlueBlueprintPE I vote for @ChebyshevII PE cause that’s not the kind of language to use with children around!


----------



## steel

Wait, so the wheel always picks @NikR_PE cause it hates them, but yet I'm the one that's been getting in trouble for using it? ppfffffff.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

eng_girl95 said:


> @BlueBlueprintPE I vote for @ChebyshevII PE cause that’s not the kind of language to use with children around!


My children can't read yet, so no harm no foul.


----------



## steel

Remember what happened the last time yinz all voted for me?









EB Mafia


Fine, fine, fine, I'll do it "fair." Yinz are no fun! lol @beccabun PE I change my vote back to @DLD PE, in a desperate act of self preservation, hoping @NikR_PE and @ChebyshevII PE accept my humble apologies for my bad sense of humor/wit. That definitely looks photoshopped.




engineerboards.com


----------



## beccabun PE

@Dothracki PE you maf?


----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ

ChebyshevII PE said:


> I'm definitely getting some gray hairs, but I'm glad I'm not THAT old yet.


Don't mind me asking how many do you have?


----------



## Dothracki PE

FlangeheadPEAZ said:


> Don't mind me asking how many do you have?


He has 104 offspring. At least that's what we say when we include them in the mod narratives.


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

Okay sorry guys... like I said, yesterday was rough! 



jean15paul_PE said:


> @BlueBlueprintPE you have a conflict in your rules. Just wanted to point it out for future reference/update.





BlueBlueprintPE said:


> You may use this thread to vote and post about the game. Anyone (playing or not playing, *and not yet* eliminated_ or not_) can use this thread to speculate, discuss, accuse, or otherwise participate in the game; just please make sure to follow regular EB forum guidelines. If you have been eliminated, you cannot post information that may sway votes during the game.


@DLD PE, @RBHeadge PE, @ChebyshevII PE, @MeowMeow PE, @steelnole15, @FlangeheadPEAZ, @EyehatethePEexam PE, @txjennah PE, @NikR_PE , @eng_girl95, @Spitfire6532, @jean15paul_PE 

please note the CORRECTION to the rules above


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

Dothracki PE said:


> He has 104 offspring.


and here I thought she was asking about grey hairs....


----------



## Dothracki PE

BlueBlueprintPE said:


> and here I thought she was asking about grey hairs....


Oh maybe @FlangeheadPEAZ was asking that. I will just be over here if you need me.


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

Current vote count:

1x @RBHeadge PE (Flange)
2x @ChebyshevII PE (steel, eng_girl)
2x @steelnole15 (eye, cheb)

I promise I'll be a better Mod moving forward! @Dothracki PE and @beccabun PE I'm sorry I left you out! It was not intentional!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

FlangeheadPEAZ said:


> Don't mind me asking how many do you have?


The legend is 104, the actual is 4. They're all 6 and under. It's quite chaotic at the Cheb house.


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

Dothracki PE said:


> Oh maybe @FlangeheadPEAZ was asking that. I will just be over here if you need me.


I can say that because I started getting grey hair at 18 and have now finally at 40 (almost 41) have embraced the grey and stopped dying my hair....


----------



## djl PE

BlueBlueprintPE said:


> I can say that because I started getting grey hair at 18 and have now finally at 40 (almost 41) have embraced the grey and stopped dying my hair....



I'm not worries about gray hair- I'm 28 and getting them, but I will be far too bald to care once they start really taking over. Receding hairline loading.............


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

djl PE said:


> I'm not worries about gray hair- I'm 28 and getting them, but I will be far too bald to care once they start really taking over. Receding hairline loading.............


I've been growing my hair out for nearly 2 years now. I'm enjoying it while I can.


----------



## DLD PE

BlueBlueprintPE said:


> I can say that because I started getting grey hair at 18 and have now finally at 40 (almost 41) have embraced the grey and stopped dying my hair....



At least most of y'all have hair!


----------



## DLD PE

Drumroll...


----------



## DLD PE

The mini-mizer has chosen.

@BlueBlueprintPE I vote for @RBHeadge PE . Sorry in advance RBH if you're townie!


----------



## steel




----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

Current vote count:

2x @RBHeadge PE (Flange, DLD)
2x @ChebyshevII PE (steel, eng_girl)
2x @steelnole15 (eye, cheb)


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

BlueBlueprintPE said:


> Current vote count:
> 
> 2x @RBHeadge PE (Flange, DLD)
> 2x @ChebyshevII PE (steel, eng_girl)
> 2x @steelnole15 (eye, cheb)


Interesting...shenanigans engaged


----------



## RBHeadge PE




----------



## DLD PE

RBHeadge PE said:


>


CocoCay?


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

50 minutes


----------



## RBHeadge PE

DLD PE said:


> CocoCay?


Idk. It was a random beach gif.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

I don't like the idea of @RBHeadge PE dying on the first day. Especially with the new rules.

But I don't want to decide the vote.


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

15 minutes


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

I let the fates decide....
@BlueBlueprintPE I vote for @ChebyshevII PE


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

Time


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Please be mafia


----------



## Eng_Girl95

Please be a maf!


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

Current vote count:

2x @RBHeadge PE (Flange, DLD)
3x @ChebyshevII PE (steel, eng_girl, JP)
2x @steelnole15 (eye, cheb)

@ChebyshevII PE was caught trying to sabotage the stage for the band at the upcoming masquerade ball. He was caught by the Revelers and thrown out of the Mansion. In his effort to escape, he came across the the guard dogs who chased him into the river. He never resurfaced. 

He was a Killjoy too stressed out with dealing with the kids to let anyone have any fun.

Let the party planning resume!

Remaining players 
@DLD PE, @RBHeadge PE, @MeowMeow PE, @steelnole15, @FlangeheadPEAZ, @EyehatethePEexam PE, @txjennah PE, @NikR PE, @eng_girl95, @Spitfire6532, @jean15paul_PE


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

BlueBlueprintPE said:


> Current vote count:
> 
> 2x @RBHeadge PE (Flange, DLD)
> 3x @ChebyshevII PE (steel, eng_girl, JP)
> 2x @steelnole15 (eye, cheb)
> 
> @ChebyshevII PE was caught trying to sabotage the stage for the band at the upcoming masquerade ball. He was caught by the Revelers and thrown out of the Mansion. In his effort to escape, he came across the the guard dogs who chased him into the river. He never resurfaced.
> 
> He was a Killjoy too stressed out with dealing with the kids to let anyone have any fun.
> 
> Let the party planning resume!
> 
> Remaining players
> @DLD PE, @RBHeadge PE, @MeowMeow PE, @steelnole15, @FlangeheadPEAZ, @EyehatethePEexam PE, @txjennah PE, @NikR PE, @eng_girl95, @Spitfire6532, @jean15paul_PE


----------



## RBHeadge PE

My reads
Townie++++
Townie+++ jean
Townie++ Eg95
Townie+ steel, txjen, flange
Neutral everyone else
Mafia+ did , eyehate
Mafia++ 
Mafia+++
Mafia++++


----------



## steel

I always get so excited at 7 am to find out the result of the nightkill, but I remember that when @BlueBlueprintPE mods, it's not gonna be until 7 am _Pacific_ time. lol


----------



## beccabun PE

steelnole15 said:


> I always get so excited at 7 am to find out the result of the nightkill, but I remember that when @BlueBlueprintPE mods, it's not gonna be until 7 am _Pacific_ time. lol


oooh maybe an east coast co-mod works in this situation. east coast mod announces the NK, west coast mod announces the vote result.


----------



## NikR_PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> My reads
> Townie++++
> Townie+++ jean
> Townie++ Eg95
> Townie+ steel, txjen, flange
> Neutral everyone else
> Mafia+ did , eyehate
> Mafia++
> Mafia+++
> Mafia++++




These reads make sense ectopic flange. How did your arrive on townie+?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

A hunch. Very slight town lean given her admitted suicidal post.

BTW, your autocorrect is showing.


----------



## DLD PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> A hunch. Very slight town lean given her admitted suicidal post.
> 
> BTW, your autocorrect is showing.


I'm assuming you meant me and not "did" for your mafia+ read. I don't blame you, but my vote was random. I blame my son lol.


----------



## txjennah PE

Ectopic Flange - band name


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

beccabun PE said:


> oooh maybe an east coast co-mod works in this situation. east coast mod announces the NK, west coast mod announces the vote result.


Not a bad idea! Wanna co-mod?


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

The killjoys struck last night and took out @eng_girl95


Remaining players 
@DLD PE, @RBHeadge PE, @MeowMeow PE, @steelnole15, @FlangeheadPEAZ, @EyehatethePEexam PE, @txjennah PE, @NikR_PE , @Spitfire6532, @jean15paul_PE


----------



## beccabun PE

BlueBlueprintPE said:


> Not a bad idea! Wanna co-mod?


I'm in!


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

beccabun PE said:


> I'm in!


sweet. I'll add you to the PMs!


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

BlueBlueprintPE said:


> The killjoys struck last night and took out @eng_girl95
> 
> 
> Remaining players
> @DLD PE, @RBHeadge PE, @MeowMeow PE, @steelnole15, @FlangeheadPEAZ, @EyehatethePEexam PE, @txjennah PE, @NikR_PE , @Spitfire6532, @jean15paul_PE


Taking out a noob...interesting.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Is anyone keeping a spreadsheet with vote order?


----------



## DLD PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> Is anyone keeping a spreadsheet with vote order?


@steelnole15 is


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

For clarification before it becomes an issue- is sharing a spreadsheet with the voting record and order okay for a dead player to do?


----------



## Eng_Girl95

BlueBlueprintPE said:


> The killjoys struck last night and took out @eng_girl95
> 
> 
> Remaining players
> @DLD PE, @RBHeadge PE, @MeowMeow PE, @steelnole15, @FlangeheadPEAZ, @EyehatethePEexam PE, @txjennah PE, @NikR_PE , @Spitfire6532, @jean15paul_PE


Well fuck.

sorry I mean


----------



## steel

EyehatethePEexam PE said:


> For clarification before it becomes an issue- is sharing a spreadsheet with the voting record and order okay for a dead player to do?


I would hope that's allowed, cause it doesn't sway gameplay. It just organizes information already presented in the thread to make it easier to find.


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

steelnole15 said:


> I would hope that's allowed, cause it doesn't sway gameplay. It just organizes information already presented in the thread to make it easier to find.


agree. I don't see it swaying votes unless there's other information contained in it... It can also be helpful for the mod to double check the votes


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

BlueBlueprintPE said:


> agree. I don't see it swaying votes unless there's other information contained in it... It can also be helpful for the mod to double check the votes


I have no issues with that, I just wanted to put it out there. The two people that most frequently post their spreadsheets were tied for getting offed last night.


----------



## NikR_PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> A hunch. Very slight town lean given her admitted suicidal post.
> 
> BTW, your autocorrect is showing.


This is what happens when you type before caffeine


----------



## txjennah PE

I think as long as the dead player in question posts the spreadsheet without any outside commentary/speculation, then it shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## steel

But for now, I'm alive and well and townie so I'll put it like this.

Hard to tell what mafia is playing, but seems like last night was a revenge kill? Just speculating here,curious if anyone else has thoughts.


----------



## NikR_PE

In case i forget to vote... @BlueBlueprintPE , i vote for @DLD PE just based on yesterday's vote. 
I will check again to see if more info is available


----------



## steel

Meow and Spitfire have not posted in this thread at all since the game began. Though Meow is obviously lurking, liking posts. 

@BlueBlueprintPE I vote for @MeowMeow PE for being quiet.


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

Cassandra, Cassandra, let down your long hair.


----------



## MeowMeow PE

steelnole15 said:


> Meow and Spitfire have not posted in this thread at all since the game began. Though Meow is obviously lurking, liking posts.
> 
> @BlueBlueprintPE I vote for @MeowMeow PE for being quiet.



I usually don't vote first day, or say much because I have no idea what is going on yet! I just generally don't like randomly voting first day or being the deciding factor on who gets lynched, and then having it be a townie. Fortunately, JP had some birthday luck last night so we got a maf kill.


----------



## steel

MeowMeow PE said:


> I usually don't vote first day, or say much because I have no idea what is going on yet! I just generally don't like randomly voting first day or being the deciding factor on who gets lynched, and then having it be a townie. Fortunately, JP had some birthday luck last night so we got a maf kill.


I don't mean voting. I mean posting. You've never waited until the middle of the second day to make a post in the thread. And you've been lurking by liking others' posts, so it's clear you've been intentionally active and silent, and then one of the three votes for a mafia member ends up nightkilled?

That's some strange coincidences there, if you ask me!


----------



## steel

Reads:
Townie++++
Townie+++ jean, RBH
Townie++
Townie+
Neutral everyone else
Mafia+ Spit, NikR
Mafia++ Meow
Mafia+++
Mafia++++


----------



## MeowMeow PE

steelnole15 said:


> I don't mean voting. I mean posting. You've never waited until the middle of the second day to make a post in the thread. And you've been lurking by liking others' posts, so it's clear you've been intentionally active and silent, and then one of the three votes for a mafia member ends up nightkilled?
> 
> That's some strange coincidences there, if you ask me!



Ermmmmm I mean, I feel like I don't usually posted much, if at all, the first couple days, except to defend myself. Maybe I'm misremembering. But really, I just haven't felt the need to say anything yet, since I have no idea who is mafia. I'm just waiting to be a sheep and follow how people who I have a good idea are townies vote, since that's the best I have to go on right now. Or if they aren't seeming to have an idea who anyone is, I'll do a random vote today. Really, you guys don't want to lynch me!!!


----------



## DLD PE

NikR_PE said:


> In case i forget to vote... @BlueBlueprintPE , i vote for @DLD PE just based on yesterday's vote.
> I will check again to see if more info is available


Based on a random vote? I guess I need to stop random voting.


----------



## steel

MeowMeow PE said:


> Really, you guys don't want to lynch me!!!


That is definitely something said, especially in that way, by mafia afraid that someone has caught on to their games.


----------



## MeowMeow PE

@BlueBlueprintPE I vote for @steelnole15 for now for voting for me


----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ

RBHeadge PE said:


> A hunch. Very slight town lean given her admitted suicidal post.
> 
> BTW, your autocorrect is showing.


Thank you and I am sorry.... I was just voting clueless as usual and wanted to enter the lion's den on day 1 .... I can assure you I am a townie... I feel based on how bad I do as a townie I am never picked as a maf most of the time  . I have been maf only twice. The first time when I had recently joined the forum for the suck and I was shooting in the dark.... the second time I did not log in at correct times to make a night kill happen lol


----------



## DLD PE

I get the feeling someone knows something, or is talking to someone who knows something. Not mentioning names, since it got someone nightkilled last time.

@BlueBlueprintPE I vote for @MeowMeow PE for the time being.


----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ

EyehatethePEexam PE said:


> Cassandra, Cassandra, let down your long hair.


Cassandra somewhere reading this....


----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ

steelnole15 said:


> That is definitely something said, especially in that way, by mafia afraid that someone has caught on to their games.


or by an important role person..... like a doc or a cop I mean why only think 'maf' with that statement.... you said something similar when you were getting lynched last game as a doctor....


----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ

@BlueBlueprintPE I vote for @DLD PE


----------



## beccabun PE

Current Vote: 

2x @DLD PE (Nik, flange)
2x @MeowMeow PE (steel, DLD)
1x @steelnole15 (meow)


----------



## NikR_PE

DLD PE said:


> Based on a random vote? I guess I need to stop random voting.


It's just so that i don't forget to vote and get a self vote (is that a rule this round???)

But looks like you and nole are buddy buddies this round. Interesting.


----------



## steel

Only starting after Day 2 gets you a self-vote.

Also, @BlueBlueprintPE / @beccabun PE (Or should I call you, BlueBun?) I change my vote to @DLD PE


----------



## DLD PE

NikR_PE said:


> It's just so that i don't forget to vote and get a self vote (is that a rule this round???)
> 
> But looks like you and nole are buddy buddies this round. Interesting.


I guess we're not  ?

@steelnole15 why are you voting for me?


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

steelnole15 said:


> Only starting after Day 2 gets you a self-vote.
> 
> Also, @BlueBlueprintPE / @beccabun PE (Or should I call you, BlueBun?) I change my vote to @DLD PE


I totally wish you could tag us as BlueBun!

Vote update

3x @DLD PE (Flange, NikR, Steel)
1x @MeowMeow PE (DLD)
1x @steelnole15 (Meow)


----------



## DLD PE

BlueBlueprintPE said:


> I totally wish you could tag us as BlueBun!
> 
> Vote update
> 
> 3x @DLD PE (Flange, NikR, Steel)
> 1x @MeowMeow PE (DLD)
> 1x @steelnole15 (Meow)


Guys, you got the wrong guy, just sayin'


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

NikR_PE said:


> It's just so that i don't forget to vote and get a self vote (is that a rule this round???)
> 
> But looks like you and nole are buddy buddies this round. Interesting.


Considering nole basically single-handedly killed a maf when he could have changed his vote to save them, being buddy buddy with nole is not a bad thing this round.


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

NikR_PE said:


> It's just so that i don't forget to vote and get a self vote (is that a rule this round???)
> 
> But looks like you and nole are buddy buddies this round. Interesting.


yes. that rule is in place beginning today.


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

EyehatethePEexam PE said:


> Considering nole basically single-handedly killed a maf when he could have changed his vote to save them, being buddy buddy with nole is not a bad thing this round.


I suck at commentary- I didn't realize nole voted for DLD... I'm just going to hide in the shadows for a while.


----------



## steel

EyehatethePEexam PE said:


> I suck at commentary- I didn't realize nole voted for DLD... I'm just going to hide in the shadows for a while.


I have my reasons for switching my vote, but I can be persuaded to switch back if I'm given a compelling reason why DLD is townie.

The way I see it, I suspect both DLD and Meow, almost 50/50.


----------



## steel

BlueBlueprintPE said:


> I totally wish you could tag us as BlueBun!
> 
> Vote update
> 
> 3x @DLD PE (Flange, NikR, Steel)
> 1x @MeowMeow PE (DLD)
> 1x @steelnole15 (Meow)


Or BeccaPrint. Like Leopard print but a fur coat covered in @beccabun PE


----------



## steel

TRIP!


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

steelnole15 said:


> I have my reasons for switching my vote, but I can be persuaded to switch back if I'm given a compelling reason why DLD is townie.
> 
> The way I see it, I suspect both DLD and Meow, almost 50/50.


Are the reasons public knowledge? I read the reasons for Meow, they are compelling. DLD voted for RBH, Flange did as well but is not suspect? I voted for you (because shenanigans) now you're cleared in my book and I'm not voting for you again, but I'd be just as suspect as DLD as I nearly contributed to preventing a maf kill just like they did- yet I'm not.

I like my sentences like I like my collisions- run on.


----------



## MeowMeow PE

EyehatethePEexam PE said:


> Are the reasons public knowledge? I read the reasons for Meow, they are compelling. DLD voted for RBH, Flange did as well but is not suspect? I voted for you (because shenanigans) now you're cleared in my book and I'm not voting for you again, but I'd be just as suspect as DLD as I nearly contributed to preventing a maf kill just like they did- yet I'm not.
> 
> I like my sentences like I like my collisions- run on.


Are the reasons for me really that compelling though? I'm behaving the same way I usually do!! I am really confused why people think I'm acting differently.


----------



## beccabun PE

steelnole15 said:


> Also, @BlueBlueprintPE / @beccabun PE (Or should I call you, BlueBun?) I change my vote to @DLD PE


----------



## beccabun PE

steelnole15 said:


> Or BeccaPrint. Like Leopard print but a fur coat covered in @beccabun PE


.....no thank you...


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

beccabun PE said:


> .....no thank you...


I def prefer bluebun


----------



## djl PE

txjennah PE said:


> Ectopic Flange - band name


Andy Dwyer already called dibs


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

MeowMeow PE said:


> Are the reasons for me really that compelling though? I'm behaving the same way I usually do!! I am really confused why people think I'm acting differently.


I'm not saying the evidence is damning at this point, but we have very little evidence at all. You were silent on day 1 aside from some likes and reactions, I agree with the observation that that's unusual for you but you're new enough that I don't have any hard tells on you yet.


----------



## steel

EyehatethePEexam PE said:


> I'm not saying the evidence is damning at this point, but we have very little evidence at all. You were silent on day 1 aside from some likes and reactions, I agree with the observation that that's unusual for you but you're new enough that I don't have any hard tells on you yet.


Remember, during a round that she was mafia, she specifically created an evil plan where the mafia wouldn't nightkill someone so they could frame a townie as the final mafia member. 

Which means silence and lurking is a strategy @MeowMeow PE has used in the past as a mafia member.


----------



## DLD PE

steelnole15 said:


> Remember, during a round that she was mafia, she specifically created an evil plan where the mafia wouldn't nightkill someone so they could frame a townie as the final mafia member.
> 
> Which means silence and lurking is a strategy @MeowMeow PE has used in the past as a mafia member.


But you're voting for me and not her....

How do we know YOU'RE not mafia? You voted for Cheby, but that could have been luck, just as I voted for RBH randomly. Most first round votes are random anyway. The only player we can pretty much guarantee is mafia is @jean15paul_PE . 

Also, @MeowMeow PE isn't really a new player, and @ChebyshevII PE is a veteran. I don't think they (along with any remaining mafs) would have voted to nightkill a relatively new player. That would be a newbish move.


----------



## steel

DLD PE said:


> But you're voting for me and not her....
> 
> How do we know YOU'RE not mafia? You voted for Cheby, but that could have been luck, just as I voted for RBH randomly. Most first round votes are random anyway. The only player we can pretty much guarantee is mafia is @jean15paul_PE .
> 
> Also, @MeowMeow PE isn't really a new player, and @ChebyshevII PE is a veteran. I don't think they (along with any remaining mafs) would have voted to nightkill a relatively new player. That would be a newbish move.


There are several things wrong with what you said.

1) If I was mafia, I never would have voted for another mafia member, not on day 1.
2) Jean cast the deciding vote for Cheby. If he was mafia, there's no way in hell he'd cast a deciding vote for a mafia member 6 minutes before the deadline.

We can guarantee that those who voted for Cheby are practically confirmed townies. Myself, EG95, and jean.


----------



## steel

Because even if it was luck on the wheel of names, why would I actually cast that vote if I was mafia? I'd simply spin it again. Same goes for jean. He'd simply spin the wheel again because nobody knows how many times you spun it.


----------



## steel

I maintain my vote for @DLD PE. I suggest my fellow townies start asking why he thinks mafia members would lynch their own on day 1.


----------



## DLD PE

steelnole15 said:


> There are several things wrong with what you said.
> 
> 1) If I was mafia, I never would have voted for another mafia member, not on day 1.
> 2) Jean cast the deciding vote for Cheby. If he was mafia, there's no way in hell he'd cast a deciding vote for a mafia member 6 minutes before the deadline.
> 
> We can guarantee that those who voted for Cheby are practically confirmed townies. Myself, EG95, and jean.


You said there were "several" things wrong with what I said, then you listed "two", but then item #2 is something I already stated/agree with, so how is that wrong?

I don't think you're mafia based on #1/your voting, but your statements are starting to make me suspect you.


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

steelnole15 said:


> Remember, during a round that she was mafia, she specifically created an evil plan where the mafia wouldn't nightkill someone so they could frame a townie as the final mafia member.
> 
> Which means silence and lurking is a strategy @MeowMeow PE has used in the past as a mafia member.


I was the one she was setting up...I remember it well, have received no cookies and hence the grudge is strong.


----------



## steel

DLD PE said:


> You said there were "several" things wrong with what I said, then you listed "two", but then item #2 is something I already stated/agree with, so how is that wrong?
> 
> I don't think you're mafia based on #1/your voting, but your statements are starting to make me suspect you.


Dude, you literally said "How do we know YOU'RE not mafia? You voted for Cheby..."

Please tell the court why a mafia member would lynch another mafia member on day 1.


----------



## DLD PE

steelnole15 said:


> Because even if it was luck on the wheel of names, why would I actually cast that vote if I was mafia? I'd simply spin it again. Same goes for jean. He'd simply spin the wheel again because nobody knows how many times you spun it.


Not me. I honor the randomizer. I really thought voting for @RBHeadge PE would get me in trouble, but if I don't honor the randomizer, it ceases to become a randomizer. But I guess it's getting me in trouble too often!


----------



## steel

DLD PE said:


> Not me. I honor the randomizer. I really thought voting for @RBHeadge PE would get me in trouble, but if I don't honor the randomizer, it ceases to become a randomizer. But I guess it's getting me in trouble too often!


So if you were mafia, and the wheel landed on a mafia member on day 1, you'd actually cast that vote 6 minutes before the deadline to guarantee a mafia gets lynched?


----------



## DLD PE

steelnole15 said:


> I maintain my vote for @DLD PE. I suggest my fellow townies start asking why he thinks mafia members would lynch their own on day 1.


I can answer that. I would lynch my own in desperation (I've done it before!), but not on day 1. I don't think others would either, unless they wanted to try something new. But I don't think @steelnole15 would do that.


----------



## DLD PE

steelnole15 said:


> So if you were mafia, and the wheel landed on a mafia member on day 1, you'd actually cast that vote 6 minutes before the deadline to guarantee a mafia gets lynched?


No, because I would not wait 6 minutes until the deadline to spin it. Besides, Mini-me is getting ready for bed by then.


----------



## DLD PE

steelnole15 said:


> I'd simply spin it again.


You'd spin a randomizer again?!? SUSPISH! lol j/k

Anyway, I'm the wrong guy to lynch. Just sayin'


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

DLD PE said:


> I can answer that. I would lynch my own in desperation (I've done it before!), but not on day 1. I don't think others would either, unless they wanted to try something new. But I don't think @steelnole15 would do that.


I like big but's and I cannot lie


----------



## NikR_PE

EyehatethePEexam PE said:


> I like big but's and I cannot lie



"You other brothers can't deny"


----------



## MeowMeow PE

EyehatethePEexam PE said:


> I'm not saying the evidence is damning at this point, but we have very little evidence at all. You were silent on day 1 aside from some likes and reactions, I agree with the observation that that's unusual for you but you're new enough that I don't have any hard tells on you yet.





steelnole15 said:


> Which means silence and lurking is a strategy @MeowMeow PE has used in the past as a mafia member.



I went back and looked at the past 3 games I've played, because you guys were making me start to think I'm crazy. I didn't do a great job at getting exact count of reactions, but here goes:
-Becs Round First day: I reacted/liked post more than 5 times, and I commented only once saying "damn that sucks" because Nole was lynched and he was doc. Did not vote first day. Role: Townie
-Blue's Round First Day: I made 0 comments, and did not vote. Reacted to posts at least 3 times. Role: mafia 
-RBH Round First Day: reacted at least 3 times, commented 3 times, but that is because I was defending myself because Spit voted for me first day. Did not vote. Role: Cop 

Silence and lurking is my strategy Day 1 no matter what role I am. 



DLD PE said:


> Also, @MeowMeow PE isn't really a new player, and @ChebyshevII PE is a veteran. I don't think they (along with any remaining mafs) would have voted to nightkill a relatively new player. That would be a newbish move.



@DLD PE ....then why are you voting for me???


----------



## MeowMeow PE

steelnole15 said:


> I maintain my vote for @DLD PE. I suggest my fellow townies start asking why he thinks mafia members would lynch their own on day 1.


Honestly, the thought came across my mind, since you are weirdly targeting me for no good reason. I was wondering if it was a ploy to gain our trust.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Just got back from the beach, what did I miss?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

DLD PE said:


> I'm assuming you meant me and not "did" for your mafia+ read. I don't blame you, but my vote was random. I blame my son lol.


Yes hence the slight mafia lean.



EyehatethePEexam PE said:


> For clarification before it becomes an issue- is sharing a spreadsheet with the voting record and order okay for a dead player to do?


If they normally do it, then I'd think it's fine.



EyehatethePEexam PE said:


> I have no issues with that, I just wanted to put it out there. The two people that most frequently post their spreadsheets were tied for getting offed last night.


----------



## DLD PE

MeowMeow PE said:


> @DLD PE ....then why are you voting for me???


Because @steelnole15 implied he knows something, or is in a convo with someone who knows something.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

BlueBun updated vote count?
@steelnole15 you keeping a spreadsheet?
I want to see something, but dont' have time to ready 5+ pages right now.

Tag: @BlueBlueprintPE @beccabun PE


----------



## beccabun PE

BlueBlueprintPE said:


> I totally wish you could tag us as BlueBun!
> 
> Vote update
> 
> 3x @DLD PE (Flange, NikR, Steel)
> 1x @MeowMeow PE (DLD)
> 1x @steelnole15 (Meow)


I believe this vote count still stands? Lots of talk over the last two pages, not a lot of votes.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Alright, im still sort of lost. But its Flowrider time. I'll check in again before 90s music trivia.


----------



## steel




----------



## steel

MeowMeow PE said:


> I went back and looked at the past 3 games I've played, because you guys were making me start to think I'm crazy. I didn't do a great job at getting exact count of reactions, but here goes:
> -Becs Round First day: I reacted/liked post more than 5 times, and I commented only once saying "damn that sucks" because Nole was lynched and he was doc. Did not vote first day. Role: Townie
> -Blue's Round First Day: I made 0 comments, and did not vote. Reacted to posts at least 3 times. Role: mafia
> -RBH Round First Day: reacted at least 3 times, commented 3 times, but that is because I was defending myself because Spit voted for me first day. Did not vote. Role: Cop
> 
> Silence and lurking is my strategy Day 1 no matter what role I am.
> 
> 
> 
> @DLD PE ....then why are you voting for me???


So of the last three rounds, what you're saying is that the round where you made zero comments on day 1, you were mafia.

Confirming my theory lol


----------



## beccabun PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Alright, im still sort of lost. But its Flowrider time. I'll check in again before 90s music trivia.


I guess until then I'll just say


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

steelnole15 said:


> So of the last three rounds, what you're saying is that the round where you made zero comments on day 1, you were mafia.
> 
> Confirming my theory lol


This. 3 rounds is not enough to establish a consistent pattern but it is enough to start to see a trend. That's why I'm saying it's not damning evidence, but it is eyebrow raising.


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

beccabun PE said:


> I guess until then I'll just say


I could have lived the rest of my life not seeing a clip of this video again...TRL ruined music videos.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

NikR_PE said:


> These reads make sense ectopic flange. How did your arrive on townie+?


ectopic flange.... (ECTOPIC: in an abnormal place or position) .... very dangerous, very dangerous.


----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ

DLD PE said:


> Guys, you got the wrong guy, just sayin'


Don't just say defend yourself if you are a true townie.... lol


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

@BlueBlueprintPE and @beccabun PE I vote for @MeowMeow PE. I don't have super strong suspicions of anyone but don't want to self-vote and don't want to create an insurmountable dog pile if some new information comes out and I don't get online again before the final tally.


----------



## MeowMeow PE

steelnole15 said:


> So of the last three rounds, what you're saying is that the round where you made zero comments on day 1, you were mafia.
> 
> Confirming my theory lol


1. Nobody asked me any questions or tried to vote me off first day that time, so I had no reason to say anything that time. Nobody asked me any questions or tried to vote me off yesterday, so I had no reason to say anything. 
2. In Becs game, day 1, nobody asked me any questions or tried to vote me off, so I didn't say anything, until that night when the freaking DOCTOR was lynched the first day. Literally the only thing I said last game day 1 was "damn that sucks" because it was such a crazy thing to happen. Plus, I had already had a whiskey drink, so I was just letting loose and commented when I probably wouldn't have without the whiskey lol. I would have made that comment if I was mafia with whiskey too. 
3. The other game, Spit voted for me day 1, and I was the cop, so of course I made comments to that to try to sway him.

Your theory is flimsy lol. Seems like there are others who are ACTUALLY behaving differently you should be focusing on. But, sounds like your mind is made up. I don't think there's anything I can say to change your mind. So I'm done trying now. 



EyehatethePEexam PE said:


> This. 3 rounds is not enough to establish a consistent pattern but it is enough to start to see a trend. That's why I'm saying it's not damning evidence, but it is eyebrow raising.


I've only played 5 games before this one. I was learning and figuring things out the first 2 games, so I feel those first 2 games shouldn't be scrutinized. I've already been mafia 1/3 of the time I've played, and cop 1/6, but I'm still learning. I've been really trying to stay consistent as possible after my first 2 games no matter what my role is.


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

MeowMeow PE said:


> 1. Nobody asked me any questions or tried to vote me off first day that time, so I had no reason to say anything that time. Nobody asked me any questions or tried to vote me off yesterday, so I had no reason to say anything.
> 2. In Becs game, day 1, nobody asked me any questions or tried to vote me off, so I didn't say anything, until that night when the freaking DOCTOR was lynched the first day. Literally the only thing I said last game day 1 was "damn that sucks" because it was such a crazy thing to happen. Plus, I had already had a whiskey drink, so I was just letting loose and commented when I probably wouldn't have without the whiskey lol. I would have made that comment if I was mafia with whiskey too.
> 3. The other game, Spit voted for me day 1, and I was the cop, so of course I made comments to that to try to sway him.
> 
> Your theory is flimsy lol. Seems like there are others who are ACTUALLY behaving differently you should be focusing on. But, sounds like your mind is made up. I don't think there's anything I can say to change your mind. So I'm done trying now.
> 
> 
> I've only played 5 games before this one. I was learning and figuring things out the first 2 games, so I feel those first 2 games shouldn't be scrutinized. I've already been mafia 1/3 of the time I've played, and cop 1/6, but I'm still learning. I've been really trying to stay consistent as possible after my first 2 games no matter what my role is.


To misquote Vigilante from the show Peacemaker "but we only kill bad people...and mistakes" 

I'm certainly not saying I'm confident in your alliance this round. Round 1 we have nothing to go on and shoot in the dark- this time we got lucky. Round 2 we have heresay and flimsy logic to work off of and often kill one of our own. I apologize if I'm repeating that mistake, but you can rest in the fact that you're only 2nd most likely to die tonight. I'm probably safe because I'm a townie and I suck at the game, the mafia probably think of me as an unknowing ally.


----------



## DLD PE

EyehatethePEexam PE said:


> To misquote Vigilante from the show Peacemaker "but we only kill bad people...and mistakes"


Yeah let's have everyone point the finger at Meow but vote for me anyway.

@BlueBlueprintPE I vote we change the rules so we only kill bad people. Hey doc, where are you?!? I don't have insurance but I'll pay you back, I promise! Oh well, guess no one is going to step up and help out 'ol DLD. Good luck townies. Hope you're satisfied.


----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ

DLD PE said:


> Yeah let's have everyone point the finger at Meow but vote for me anyway.
> 
> @BlueBlueprintPE I vote we change the rules so we only kill bad people. Hey doc, where are you?!? I don't have insurance but I'll pay you back, I promise! Oh well, guess no one is going to step up and help out 'ol DLD. Good luck townies. Hope you're satisfied.


I don't know why but I feel satisfied lol  I mean if you are townie then definitely I will be going tomorrow for saying that....


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

@BlueBun I vote for @DLD PE for ... reasons? ¯\_(ツ)_/¯

@BlueBlueprintPE @beccabun PE


----------



## steel

MeowMeow PE said:


> 1. Nobody asked me any questions or tried to vote me off first day that time, so I had no reason to say anything that time. Nobody asked me any questions or tried to vote me off yesterday, so I had no reason to say anything.
> 2. In Becs game, day 1, nobody asked me any questions or tried to vote me off, so I didn't say anything, until that night when the freaking DOCTOR was lynched the first day. Literally the only thing I said last game day 1 was "damn that sucks" because it was such a crazy thing to happen. Plus, I had already had a whiskey drink, so I was just letting loose and commented when I probably wouldn't have without the whiskey lol. I would have made that comment if I was mafia with whiskey too.
> 3. The other game, Spit voted for me day 1, and I was the cop, so of course I made comments to that to try to sway him.
> 
> Your theory is flimsy lol. Seems like there are others who are ACTUALLY behaving differently you should be focusing on. But, sounds like your mind is made up. I don't think there's anything I can say to change your mind. So I'm done trying now.
> 
> 
> I've only played 5 games before this one. I was learning and figuring things out the first 2 games, so I feel those first 2 games shouldn't be scrutinized. I've already been mafia 1/3 of the time I've played, and cop 1/6, but I'm still learning. I've been really trying to stay consistent as possible after my first 2 games no matter what my role is.


You realize I changed my vote to DLD right? Lmao


----------



## MeowMeow PE

steelnole15 said:


> You realize I changed my vote to DLD right? Lmao


Yes. Just want to try to get off the chopping block anyway lol


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

Vote Update

4x @DLD PE (Flange, NikR, Steel, JP)
2x @MeowMeow PE (DLD, eye)
1x @steelnole15 (Meow)


----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ




----------



## RBHeadge PE

@beccabun PE @BlueBlueprintPE I cast a random vote for @NikR_PE


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

50 Minutes

Vote Update

4x @DLD PE (Flange, NikR, Steel, JP)
2x @MeowMeow PE (DLD, eye)
1x @steelnole15 (Meow)
1x @NikR_PE (RBH)


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE




----------



## DLD PE

I can type thyme.


----------



## DLD PE




----------



## NikR_PE

DLD PE said:


> View attachment 26961


Who is the other guy?


----------



## DLD PE

NikR_PE said:


> Who is the other guy?


Old photo from 2016. The guy on the right died in 2017.


----------



## NikR_PE

DLD PE said:


> Old photo from 2016. The guy on the right died in 2017.


----------



## DLD PE

NikR_PE said:


>


It popped up on my wife's phone....6 years ago today was when the photo was taken.


----------



## NikR_PE

DLD PE said:


> 6 years ago


Thanks Obama


----------



## DLD PE

Hey isn't it time? The suspense is killing me


----------



## steel

.


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

Time.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE




----------



## DLD PE

Y'all are gonna be sorry!!!


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

Sorry I was driving. Dinner date tonight. Write up in the morning.
@DLD PE was lynched by the revelers. He was a killjoy.


----------



## DLD PE

Blech!


----------



## NikR_PE

BlueBlueprintPE said:


> He was a killjoy.


Woohoo. Got another one.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Well I had a good run. Expecting to be targeted tonight. For the record, I'm just a regular townie.


----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ

Towniessss on a rolllllll now I am satisfied lol


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

We started with 12 players? So probably 3 mafia? If so, only one left. 
I suspect they would try to lay low and hope the town takes out some townies while searching for them.


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

I am so good at being wrong


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE




----------



## RBHeadge PE

Town++++ jean
Town+++ flange, nole
Town++ 
Town+ nikr
Neutral rbh, meow
Mafia+ txjen, spit
Mafia++ eyehate
Mafia+++
Mafia++++

It's entirely possible eyehate is just a useful idiot this round.


----------



## DLD PE

I'm guessing my 2 pets in one pic didn't trigger Cassandra. Also,


----------



## beccabun PE

Oh noooooo.... last night, in retaliation to the revelers taking out two killjoys in a row, the killjoys took out the rocking-est party Animal of them all! 

@txjennah PE was NK'd by the mafia. 

Remaining players
@RBHeadge PE, @MeowMeow PE, @steelnole15, @FlangeheadPEAZ, @EyehatethePEexam PE, @NikR_PE , @Spitfire6532, @jean15paul_PE


----------



## steel

That's a strange selection by the killjoys.


----------



## steel

Current reads:
Townie++++ jean
Townie+++
Townie++ NikR
Townie+ flange
Neutral RBH
Mafia+ Spit
Mafia++ EyeH8, Meow
Mafia+++
Mafia++++


----------



## NikR_PE

@BlueBlueprintPE @beccabun PE i view for @EyehatethePEexam PE .


----------



## txjennah PE

::speculates in ghost::


----------



## steel

Cheby, a known mafia member, voted for me on day 1. So did @EyehatethePEexam PE.

DLD, a known mafia member, voted for Meow on day 2. So did @EyehatethePEexam PE, after I switched my own vote from meow to DLD.

That's some awfully big coincidence for EyeH8 to be voting along with multiple mafia members on multiple days.

@BlueBlueprintPE @beccabun PE I vote for @EyehatethePEexam PE.


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Town++++ jean
> Town+++ flange, nole
> Town++
> Town+ nikr
> Neutral rbh, meow
> Mafia+ txjen, spit
> Mafia++ eyehate
> Mafia+++
> Mafia++++
> 
> It's entirely possible eyehate is just a useful idiot this round.


That is very much the case.


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

Good Morning folks!!! Sorry this is later than planned. I forgot I had a 7 am meeting (who schedules those!??)

The masquerade ball is tomorrow night! Final preparations are under way and the Killjoy members are dwindling. The Revelers snuffed out @DLD PE while they were messing with lighting wiring trying to sabotage the grand opening spectacle! @squaretaper LIT AF PE pushed @DLD PE into the massive fireplace of the Great Room. @DLD PE was a Killjoy. 

In retaliation, the remaining Killjoys kidnapped @txjennah PE while she was completing the final pieces of the decorations. @txjennah PE was later found floating in the nearby river by @djl PE who was so distraught they can no longer attend the event and refused to participate in any further mafia games. 

Remaining players @EyehatethePEexam PE @FlangeheadPEAZ @jean15paul_PE @MeowMeow PE @NikR_PE @RBHeadge PE @Spitfire6532 @steelnole15


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

Also.... the cassandra trigger has been tiptoed ... but not yet activated.


----------



## txjennah PE




----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

BlueBlueprintPE said:


> ...by @djl PE who was so distraught they can no longer attend the event and refused to participate in any further mafia games.


LOL, nice


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

txjennah PE said:


>


sooo...sooo close 

current vote

2x @EyehatethePEexam PE (Nik, Steel)


----------



## txjennah PE




----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Hey Cassandra. Check out my dog Walter. He loves the under-neck scratches.


----------



## NikR_PE

Cassandra i offer pic of Coco to lure you out.


----------



## txjennah PE

I think the Cassandra trigger is related to being a ghost, but here's my pup. He's very grumpy that he has to go potty in the snow.


----------



## txjennah PE

@BlueBlueprintPE I vote for


----------



## DLD PE

@BlueBlueprintPE I vote for @txjennah PE


----------



## NikR_PE

@BlueBlueprintPE i vote for @txjennah PE


----------



## DLD PE

voting for a  maybe?


----------



## MeowMeow PE

Perhaps a picture of my cat who is also in my profile pic?


----------



## MeowMeow PE

CASSANDRAAAAAA!!!! PLEASEEEEEEE


----------



## txjennah PE

Or voting for an NPC? I vote for @djl PE 

Like did you even TRY TO RESUSCITATE ME


----------



## MeowMeow PE

Maybe one of the ghosts could make a hand drawing of a ghost and post that to see if it triggers Cassandra? (Really I just want to see someone draw one).
Or has anyone posted a ghost gif?


----------



## txjennah PE




----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

txjennah PE said:


>



There it is!!!


----------



## MeowMeow PE

YAY!!!!!!!


----------



## steel

BlueBlueprintPE said:


> There it is!!!


Wait, a ghost gif was the trigger?


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

Cassandra has been activated!!!


steelnole15 said:


> Wait, a ghost gif was the trigger?


YASSS!!!!


----------



## txjennah PE

Hahahaha good guess @MeowMeow PE !


----------



## txjennah PE

And now we wait...


----------



## Spitfire6532

Well, we got over a foot of snow here in Colorado yesterday so I had a snow day! Totally forgot to check in and seems I missed quite a bit.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

@BlueBlueprintPE I vote for @beccabun PE


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Oh, look, Cassandra has already been activated.


----------



## steel

Spitfire6532 said:


> Well, we got over a foot of snow here in Colorado yesterday so I had a snow day! Totally forgot to check in and seems I missed quite a bit.


I'll recap it for you:


----------



## txjennah PE

I hope the Cassandra is Maf and they are given a prophecy about another Maf member


----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ

NikR_PE said:


> Cassandra i offer pic of Coco to lure you out.
> View attachment 26966


Awww my dog is also Coco <3


----------



## txjennah PE

Unless there's just one left, which idk. I didn't do the math. I hope this doesn't count as speculating.


----------



## steel

txjennah PE said:


> I hope the Cassandra is Maf and they are given a prophecy about another Maf member


There's only one mafia member left. Most likely.


----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ

@BlueBlueprintPE @beccabun PE I vote for @EyehatethePEexam PE


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

txjennah PE said:


> Unless there's just one left, which idk. I didn't do the math. I hope this doesn't count as speculating.


I think there is only one left.

I assume it's possible for the Cassandra to get a vision about themselves


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

vote update:

3x @EyehatethePEexam PE (Nik, Steel, Flange)
2x  @txjennah PE (Nik, DLD)
1x  @djl PE (txj)
1x  (DLD)
1x  @beccabun PE (JP)


----------



## steel

jean15paul_PE said:


> I think there is only one left.
> 
> I assume it's possible for the Cassandra to get a vision about themselves


That would be quite the obvious townie win. 

"I am mafia!" would get everyone voting for them lol


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

BlueBlueprintPE said:


> vote update:
> 
> 3x @EyehatethePEexam PE (Nik, Steel, Flange)
> 2x  @txjennah PE (Nik, DLD)
> 1x  @djl PE (txj)
> 1x  (DLD)
> 1x  @beccabun PE (JP)


I see the record and I understand being dogpiled. I am 100% townie but we have a good lead and will prevail with or without me.

I'm just disappointed Cassandra was triggered and it wasn't by Vanilla Ice.


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

EyehatethePEexam PE said:


> I'm just disappointed Cassandra was triggered and it wasn't by Vanilla Ice.


I'd pick MJ over Ice any day of the week...


----------



## txjennah PE

I was 6 in 1990 and for some reason, my parents were conviced bb txj had a crush on Vanilla Ice. I want to make the record very clear that I NEVER DID AND DON'T KNOW WHAT THEY WERE SMOKING.


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

As a placeholder, @BlueBlueprintPE and @beccabun PE I vote for @RBHeadge PE. There was a nightkill, so the remaining mafia member was active- based on their statement I believe that eliminates @Spitfire6532 as a possibility (I can't confirm but their claim of inactivity seems legit as everyone is watching everyone at all times and they couldn't get away with claiming to be offline if they weren't). RB didn't vote for DLD but cast a meaningless vote when it was obvious DLD would not be saved.

Assuming I'm eliminated tonight I just wanted to put my reasoning out there. There will be another vote tomorrow. I'm just glad I'm not Cassandra, I don't think anyone would believe my prophecy if I was.


----------



## NikR_PE

FlangeheadPEAZ said:


> Awww my dog is also Coco <3


Lol they are kinda similar too.


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

BlueBlueprintPE said:


> I'd pick MJ over Ice any day of the week...



I think any rational person would. Ice had one song that was enormous, maybe bigger than any MJ song (don't shoot me for saying that), but MJ had probably 10-15 massive songs I know every word to without having heard them for years, put on some of the best big name concerts in history (from video I've seen) and was the biggest celebrity of his era. I just hitched my wagon to Vanilla Ice a month or so ago and changing course now would be admitting defeat.


----------



## djl PE

txjennah PE said:


> Like did you even TRY TO RESUSCITATE ME


there was only room for one of us on the door, sorry...


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

djl PE said:


> there was only room for one of us on the door, sorry...


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

@BlueBlueprintPE the people demand more Timber n Piper pics!


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP




----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP




----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

I'll even throw in an Ollie being "tormented" by my husband...


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

vote count for the last couple of hours...


----------



## DLD PE

BlueBlueprintPE said:


> vote count for the last couple of hours...



Because everyone likes to vote me off, and after that's done and over with, no one knows what to do anymore.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

EyehatethePEexam PE said:


> Ice had one song that was enormous,* maybe bigger than any MJ song...*


I can't tell is this is accurate, but @BlueBlueprintPE I vote for @EyehatethePEexam PE for even saying it.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

txjennah PE said:


> I was 6 in 1990 and for some reason, my parents were conviced bb txj had a crush on Vanilla Ice. I want to make the record very clear that I NEVER DID AND DON'T KNOW WHAT THEY WERE SMOKING.


You know you have a Vanilla Ice poster up in your bedroom today.


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

4x @EyehatethePEexam PE (Flang, Nik, Steel, JP)


----------



## txjennah PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> You know you have a Vanilla Ice poster up in your bedroom today.


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

BlueBlueprintPE said:


> 4x @EyehatethePEexam PE (Flang, Nik, Steel, JP)


I feel like it's futile to proclaim my innocence...maf are getting two kills today. I gotta go take care of some real life stuff, good luck town.


----------



## MeowMeow PE

@beccabun PE @BlueBlueprintPE I vote for @EyehatethePEexam PE


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

txjennah PE said:


>



I have proof... Apollo looks disappointed


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

jean15paul_PE said:


> I have proof... Apollo looks disappointed
> 
> View attachment 26976


----------



## txjennah PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> I have proof... Apollo looks disappointed
> 
> View attachment 26976


AMAZING.

I thought, "Huh, that dog looks a lot like Apollo" before I realized it was photoshopped. This is how brain dead I am after a day of meetings.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

txjennah PE said:


> AMAZING.
> 
> I thought, "Huh, that dog looks a lot like Apollo" before I realized it was photoshopped. This is how brain dead I am after a day of meetings.


I tried to hide my extremely low quality photoshopping...
I wouldn't even call it photoshopped. I just overlaid the two images.... in Excel.... because, engineer. ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

I was gonna say, if you would've been able to remove the background from the Apollo, it would have been totally convincing!


----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ

Is the game over??? are we in the end game?


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

FlangeheadPEAZ said:


> Is the game over??? are we in the end game?


Don't know. I don't really have any reads on the final maf.


----------



## steel

EyehatethePEexam PE said:


> I feel like it's futile to proclaim my innocence...maf are getting two kills today. I gotta go take care of some real life stuff, good luck town.


Remember when DLD kept on shouting that he was townie, all the way up until 9 pm?


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

still need votes from @Spitfire6532 @RBHeadge PE and @EyehatethePEexam PE (though I think Eye's previous post basically said they were self-voting)... <2 hours left.


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

BlueBlueprintPE said:


> still need votes from @Spitfire6532 @RBHeadge PE and @EyehatethePEexam PE (though I think Eye's previous post basically said they were self-voting)... <2 hours left.


No, I voted for @RBHeadge PE in that post. I linked both of you. Not that it matters.


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

steelnole15 said:


> Remember when DLD kept on shouting that he was townie, all the way up until 9 pm?


Remember that you said this when you see the results


----------



## DLD PE

steelnole15 said:


> Remember when DLD kept on shouting that he was townie, all the way up until 9 pm?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

@BlueBlueprintPE @becci vote for @EyehatethePEexam PE


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

Time


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

The revelers all banded together and lynched @EyehatethePEexam PE in their panic to flush out the remaining Killjoys. 

@EyehatethePEexam PE was a fellow reveler.

The masquerade ball will commence tomorrow!


----------



## NikR_PE

I hope txj was not the cop


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Sorry @EyehatethePEexam PE


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

BlueBlueprintPE said:


> I was gonna say, if you would've been able to remove the background from the Apollo, it would have been totally convincing!


And here i was trying to figure out why the couch had a low arm. I should go to bed.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

OT: I meant to post this a couple weeks ago. But if anyone is looking for a plain-English primer on game theory with applicability to current events, then I would highly recommend this video.



Spoiler: Game theory explainer


----------



## beccabun PE

Bad news party goers, @jean15paul_PE was taken out by the mafia last night. 

Remaining players
@RBHeadge PE, @MeowMeow PE, @steelnole15, @FlangeheadPEAZ, @NikR_PE , @Spitfire6532


----------



## steel

beccabun PE said:


> Bad news party goers, @jean15paul_PE was taken out by the mafia last night.
> 
> Remaining players
> @RBHeadge PE, @MeowMeow PE, @steelnole15, @FlangeheadPEAZ, @NikR_PE , @Spitfire6532


Damn, that sucks!

Anyway, my current reads. All I have to go on is Meow's silence. 

Townie++++
Townie+++
Townie++ NikR
Townie+ flange, Spit
Neutral RBH
Mafia+ Meow
Mafia++
Mafia+++
Mafia++++


----------



## txjennah PE

::continues speculating in ghost::


----------



## NikR_PE

@BlueBlueprintPE @beccabun PE 
When is/ was the deadline for Cassandra to reveal their vision?


----------



## beccabun PE

NikR_PE said:


> @BlueBlueprintPE @beccabun PE
> When is/ was the deadline for Cassandra to reveal their vision?


Cassandra gets their visions at night. They have until 9PM EST today to reveal the first vision they received last night.


----------



## DLD PE




----------



## MeowMeow PE

steelnole15 said:


> Damn, that sucks!
> 
> Anyway, my current reads. All I have to go on is Meow's silence.
> 
> Townie++++
> Townie+++
> Townie++ NikR
> Townie+ flange, Spit
> Neutral RBH
> Mafia+ Meow
> Mafia++
> Mafia+++
> Mafia++++


What silence?


----------



## MeowMeow PE

If you're referring to the first day, I've already explained that.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

@BlueBlueprintPE @beccabun PE I vote for @Spitfire6532


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE




----------



## Spitfire6532

@RBHeadge PE is a regular townsfolk, so it would be a shame to waste a vote on me, another townsfolk.

@BlueBlueprintPE @beccabun PE I vote for @MeowMeow PE


----------



## MeowMeow PE

@Spitfire6532 .....are you Cassandra?!?!


----------



## MeowMeow PE

Shit don't answer that


----------



## RBHeadge PE

@BlueBlueprintPE @beccabun PE 
I retract my vote... for the time being.


----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ

BlueBlueprintPE said:


> The revelers all banded together and lynched @EyehatethePEexam PE in their panic to flush out the remaining Killjoys.
> 
> @EyehatethePEexam PE was a fellow reveler.
> 
> The masquerade ball will commence tomorrow!


I am sorry @EyehatethePEexam PE


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

FlangeheadPEAZ said:


> I am sorry @EyehatethePEexam PE


I get that my honesty reputation isn't as pure as driven snow, but in all but my first few rounds I've been at least pirate honest (carefully worded so it's not a lie, even if it's deceptive). If I'm point blank saying I'm innocent- I probably am.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

EyehatethePEexam PE said:


> I get that my honesty reputation isn't as pure as driven snow, but in all but my first few rounds I've been at least pirate honest (carefully worded so it's not a lie, even if it's deceptive). If I'm point blank saying I'm innocent- I probably am.


Welcome to my world. Except, pure as driven snow in my case. Which is why I am very terrible Mafia member. I crack under pressure. I think I may just stop responding to direct questions about my status, even when a townie, so I am not forced to ruin my peaceful snowy field if I ever AM mafia.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

beccabun PE said:


> Bad news party goers, @jean15paul_PE was taken out by the mafia last night.
> 
> Remaining players
> @RBHeadge PE, @MeowMeow PE, @steelnole15, @FlangeheadPEAZ, @NikR_PE , @Spitfire6532


I mean. ¯\_(ツ)_/¯... I'm surprised I survived this long.


----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ

EyehatethePEexam PE said:


> I get that my honesty reputation isn't as pure as driven snow, but in all but my first few rounds I've been at least pirate honest (carefully worded so it's not a lie, even if it's deceptive). If I'm point blank saying I'm innocent- I probably am.


I will remember that for next time ... but somehow I only remember you as being maf most of the time lol sorry for my pre-judgement (may be its the snake like profile pic  )


----------



## steel

@BlueBlueprintPE @beccabun PE I vote for @MeowMeow PE for now.

While everyone else voted for DLD, she still voted for me.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

EyehatethePEexam PE said:


> If I'm point blank saying I'm innocent- I probably am.


Sorry about that. Your voting record this round was super incriminating, so kinda had to vote for you.

Also "probably" is doing a lot of work in the above quote.


----------



## steel

EyehatethePEexam PE said:


> I get that my honesty reputation isn't as pure as driven snow, but in all but my first few rounds I've been at least pirate honest (carefully worded so it's not a lie, even if it's deceptive). If I'm point blank saying I'm innocent- I probably am.


Like RBH said, you just happened to be voting along the lines with mafia members. And hey, sometimes that happens, and yeah it sucks lol


----------



## RBHeadge PE

@BlueBlueprintPE @becci vote for @MeowMeow PE


----------



## MeowMeow PE

steelnole15 said:


> @BlueBlueprintPE @beccabun PE I vote for @MeowMeow PE for now.
> 
> While everyone else voted for DLD, she still voted for me.


Because I felt like I had seen in games in the past when someone unnecessarily changes their vote (when the persons fate is already sealed by enough votes) to someone who turns out to be mafia, then people say they're sus for that. Bet I would have been sus to you if I HAD changed my vote to him.


----------



## steel

MeowMeow PE said:


> Because I felt like I had seen in games in the past when someone unnecessarily changes their vote (when the persons fate is already sealed by enough votes) to someone who turns out to be mafia, then people say they're sus for that. Bet I would have been sus to you if I HAD changed my vote to him.


His fate wasn't sealed. It was 2-2 between you and DLD when I realized that despite me suspecting both of you, he was more obviously mafia at the time.

None of that precludes _you_ from being mafia as well, though. Just that I wanted a sure fire mafia kill on day 2 to wittle it down to the last one.

EDIT: You meant you would have seemed suspect. I actually think it's more suspicious for you to be quiet and try to hide in the background as the last mafia member.


----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ

RBHeadge PE said:


> @BlueBlueprintPE @becci vote for @MeowMeow PE


Becci from the block lol


----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ

How do we know that RBH is not a maf???? There voting has been all over the place except the first vote against Cheb..... Meow was also trying to trigger Cassandra they were the one who gave suggestion to post a ghost gif to activate Cassandra.... I don't have any read on NikR they have voted maf out in diff rounds but their votes came earlier than RBH which might be because they are on vacation. ..... @BlueBlueprintPE and @beccabun PE I vote for @RBHeadge PE .... they have been putting themselves in neutral category in their reads never as townie+ I mean they would know if they are a townie right lol


----------



## MeowMeow PE

steelnole15 said:


> His fate wasn't sealed. It was 2-2 between you and DLD when I realized that despite me suspecting both of you, he was more obviously mafia at the time.
> 
> None of that precludes _you_ from being mafia as well, though. Just that I wanted a sure fire mafia kill on day 2 to wittle it down to the last one.
> 
> EDIT: You meant you would have seemed suspect. I actually think it's more suspicious for you to be quiet and try to hide in the background as the last mafia member.


I'm curious, how was it soooo obvious to you that DLD was mafia? Did you see things that I didn't see?


----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ

MeowMeow PE said:


> I'm curious, how was it soooo obvious to you that DLD was mafia? Did you see things that I didn't see?


mmmmm you didn't see it.... I thought it was pretty obvious too...


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE




----------



## MeowMeow PE

FlangeheadPEAZ said:


> mmmmm you didn't see it.... I thought it was pretty obvious too...


Dang, well I guess I missed the signs. I genuinely don't know how it was so obvious at the beginning of day 2 that DLD was maf. Just was wondering if this was all an act and a plan they had as mafia together to make Nole seem not sus. I just think it's really weird that he is so focused on me.


----------



## steel

MeowMeow PE said:


> Dang, well I guess I missed the signs. I genuinely don't know how it was so obvious at the beginning of day 2 that DLD was maf. Just was wondering if this was all an act and a plan they had as mafia together to make Nole seem not sus. I just think it's really weird that he is so focused on me.


The fact that you're suggesting I would vote off 2 out of 3 mafia members and make myself the last one is the most laughable thing I've seen in this game.

I have never lied about my alignment. I've been special roles in the past (cop, doctor), but even then, I was as townie as anyone. And I still am.


----------



## MeowMeow PE

steelnole15 said:


> The fact that you're suggesting I would vote off 2 out of 3 mafia members and make myself the last one is the most laughable thing I've seen in this game.
> 
> I have never lied about my alignment. I've been special roles in the past (cop, doctor), but even then, I was as townie as anyone. And I still am.


I'm really just trying to make some kind of sense of why you're focusing on me. When, to me, there are people who are actually suspicious.
I'm probably not going to change anyone's minds at this point. But like Flange said, I wouldn't have tried to trigger Cassandra if I was maf. That'd be dumb. I don't know what else I can say. I just really hope that Cassandra makes it to tomorrow, and gets vision on who is maf, and town can finally win.


----------



## steel

MeowMeow PE said:


> I'm really just trying to make some kind of sense of why you're focusing on me. When, to me, there are people who are actually suspicious.
> I'm probably not going to change anyone's minds at this point. But like Flange said, I wouldn't have tried to trigger Cassandra if I was maf. That'd be dumb. I don't know what else I can say. I just really hope that Cassandra makes it to tomorrow, and gets vision on who is maf, and town can finally win.


So then stop being so silent. Who are you suspicious of and why? You're literally saying there are people actually suspicious. But if you keep protecting them, you're not gonna be doing the town any favors.


----------



## DLD PE

steelnole15 said:


> So then stop being so silent. Who are you suspicious of and why? You're literally saying there are people actually suspicious. But if you keep protecting them, you're not gonna be doing the town any favors.


----------



## NikR_PE

I have no idea whom to vote for. All i know is not rbh


----------



## MeowMeow PE

steelnole15 said:


> So then stop being so silent. Who are you suspicious of and why? You're literally saying there are people actually suspicious. But if you keep protecting them, you're not gonna be doing the town any favors.


Why do you keep saying I'm being silent? I'm not being silent. Just read through the last 7-8 pages, and you'll see I've been more vocal than a lot of the players remaining.
@Spitfire6532 is usually WAY more active, and has ACTUALLY been extremely silent this entire round, behaving way more different than he has in the past. And has always been killed early in the game. Interesting that he is still alive. I strongly suspect he is mafia. But after his statement this morning, we can't exactly lynch him just in case.


----------



## djl PE

@MeowMeow PE in the litterbox with the monacle


----------



## steel

MeowMeow PE said:


> Why do you keep saying I'm being silent? I'm not being silent. Just read through the last 7-8 pages, and you'll see I've been more vocal than a lot of the players remaining.
> @Spitfire6532 is usually WAY more active, and has ACTUALLY been extremely silent this entire round, behaving way more different than he has in the past. And has always been killed early in the game. Interesting that he is still alive. I strongly suspect he is mafia. But after his statement this morning, we can't exactly lynch him just in case.


If I recall, he did say prior to the game he wasn't going to be as active as usual.


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Sorry about that. Your voting record this round was super incriminating, so kinda had to vote for you.
> 
> Also "probably" is doing a lot of work in the above quote.


I'm not upset, I know my record and you're on a boat. And again...pirate language.


----------



## NikR_PE

Without anything else to go on @BlueBlueprintPE i vote for @MeowMeow PE


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

Vote Count: 

4x @MeowMeow PE (Nik, RBH, Spit, Steel)


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE




----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

jean15paul_PE said:


>


Compelling argument, but you forgot to consider


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

I disagree because


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> I disagree because


Touche'


----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ

@bIueprint I retract my vote for @RBHeadge PE not that it matters but I refrain from voting today due to lack or info...


----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ

FlangeheadPEAZ said:


> @bIueprint I retract my vote for @RBHeadge PE not that it matters but I refrain from voting today due to lack or info...


@BlueBlueprintPE


----------



## MeowMeow PE

Y’all are gonnna be sorry!!!


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

GAME!



As six o’clock neared a tangle of limousines formed outside the Mansion’s grand entrance. Elegantly dressed and masked occupants emerging gingerly, eager for the night’s festivities, yet a bit fearful of their reduced numbers due to the recent attacks by the Killjoys. Thankfully, the Revelers were able to snuff out the final killjoy @MeowMeow PE just before the grand opening of the Masquerade Ball who was tied to a tree in the surrounding forest and left to the known wolves in the area.

Inside, the Great Hall was resounding with the sounds of the band. An army of waiters threading there way expertly through the crowd. The remaining Revelers @RBHeadge PE, @steelnole15, @FlangeheadPEAZ, @NikR PE, @Spitfire6532, along with their families, friends and NPCs, @squaretaper LIT AF PE, @vhab49_PE, (even those left off the invite list) @Dothracki PE, @beccabun PE,  @BlueBlueprintPE, not @djl PE who still refused to attend, but still many others joined in the festivities and were already grazing on food and the champagne being served on silver platters.

Game Recap:

Players

@DLD PE, @RBHeadge PE, @ChebyshevII PE, @MeowMeow PE, @steelnole15, @FlangeheadPEAZ, @EyehatethePEexam PE, @txjennah PE, @NikR_PE , @eng_girl95, @Spitfire6532, @jean15paul_PE

Day/Night 1
Town Lynch: @ChebyshevII PE (MAF)
NK: @eng_girl95 (COP)
Doc Save: @RBHeadge PE
Cop investigation: @jean15paul_PE

Date/Night 2
Town Lynch: @DLD PE (MAF)
NK: @txjennah PE (DOC)
Doc Save: --
Cop investigation: --

Date/Night 3
Town Lynch: @EyehatethePEexam PE {TOWN)
NK: @jean15paul_PE (TOWN)
Doc Save: --
Cop investigation: --

Date/Night 4
Town Lynch: @MeowMeow PE (MAF)
NK: --
Doc Save: --
Cop investigation: --


----------



## MeowMeow PE

Thanks sooo much for modding @BlueBlueprintPE and @beccabun PE !!! It was a blast!! Sorry we made it another short mod game for you again Blue


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

MeowMeow PE said:


> Thanks sooo much for modding @BlueBlueprintPE and @beccabun PE !!! It was a blast!! Sorry we made it another short mod game for you again Blue


The Ball was supposed to be on Monday (my bday)  but a Friday ball makes more sense anyways!   It was fun modding and watching all the commentary in the PMs. 

I think we need a no PM game again. I don't think we've done one for awhile.


----------



## NikR_PE

BlueBlueprintPE said:


> GAME!
> 
> 
> 
> As six o’clock neared a tangle of limousines formed outside the Mansion’s grand entrance. Elegantly dressed and masked occupants emerging gingerly, eager for the night’s festivities, yet a bit fearful of their reduced numbers due to the recent attacks by the Killjoys. Thankfully, the Revelers were able to snuff out the final killjoy @MeowMeow PE just before the grand opening of the Masquerade Ball who was tied to a tree in the surrounding forest and left to the known wolves in the area.
> 
> Inside, the Great Hall was resounding with the sounds of the band. An army of waiters threading there way expertly through the crowd. The remaining Revelers @RBHeadge PE, @steelnole15, @FlangeheadPEAZ, @NikR PE, @Spitfire6532, along with their families, friends and NPCs, @squaretaper LIT AF PE, @vhab49_PE, (even those left off the invite list) @Dothracki PE, @beccabun PE,  @BlueBlueprintPE, not @djl PE who still refused to attend, but still many others joined in the festivities and were already grazing on food and the champagne being served on silver platters.
> 
> Game Recap:
> 
> Players
> 
> @DLD PE, @RBHeadge PE, @ChebyshevII PE, @MeowMeow PE, @steelnole15, @FlangeheadPEAZ, @EyehatethePEexam PE, @txjennah PE, @NikR PE, @eng_girl95, @Spitfire6532, @jean15paul_PE
> 
> Day/Night 1
> Town Lynch: @ChebyshevII PE (MAF)
> NK: @eng_girl95 (COP)
> Doc Save: @RBHeadge PE
> Cop investigation: @jean15paul_PE
> 
> Date/Night 2
> Town Lynch: @DLD PE (MAF)
> NK: @txjennah PE (DOC)
> Doc Save: --
> Cop investigation: --
> 
> Date/Night 3
> Town Lynch: @EyehatethePEexam PE {TOWN)
> NK: @jean15paul_PE (TOWN)
> Doc Save: --
> Cop investigation: --
> 
> Date/Night 4
> Town Lynch: @MeowMeow PE (MAF)
> NK: --
> Doc Save: --
> Cop investigation: --



Why you no tag me?

Thanks for modding @beccabun @BlueBlueprintPE


----------



## NikR_PE

The tag suggestion is not working for me


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

NikR_PE said:


> The tag suggestion is not working for me


I always have to re-do yours. Yours is the only one that doesn't work when I copy/paste....


----------



## txjennah PE

This was a really fun round! Thank you for modding @BlueBlueprintPE and @beccabun PE !

@NikR_PE were you the Cassandra?


----------



## txjennah PE

And maybe I'm the only one, but I humbly request that PMs stay private if kept in the next round! I know it's good entertainment for the mods, but I didn't love it as much


----------



## NikR_PE

txjennah PE said:


> @NikR_PE were you the Cassandra?


Nope. I think @Spitfire6532 was


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

txjennah PE said:


> And maybe I'm the only one, but I humbly request that PMs stay private if kept in the next round! I know it's good entertainment for the mods, but I didn't love it as much


it was entertaining, but I can say that as I player I have NEVER been in that many PMs! I personally prefer the no PM games. it makes it much harder for the Townies to win when they can't collaborate privately....


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

NikR_PE said:


> Nope. I think @Spitfire6532 was


correct. spitfire was the Cassandra.


----------



## steel

Awesome game! Sorry for suspecting you @EyehatethePEexam PE over @meow yesterday! I should have went with my gut and we’d have won a day earlier! Lol


----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ

BlueBlueprintPE said:


> GAME!
> 
> 
> 
> As six o’clock neared a tangle of limousines formed outside the Mansion’s grand entrance. Elegantly dressed and masked occupants emerging gingerly, eager for the night’s festivities, yet a bit fearful of their reduced numbers due to the recent attacks by the Killjoys. Thankfully, the Revelers were able to snuff out the final killjoy @MeowMeow PE just before the grand opening of the Masquerade Ball who was tied to a tree in the surrounding forest and left to the known wolves in the area.
> 
> Inside, the Great Hall was resounding with the sounds of the band. An army of waiters threading there way expertly through the crowd. The remaining Revelers @RBHeadge PE, @steelnole15, @FlangeheadPEAZ, @NikR PE, @Spitfire6532, along with their families, friends and NPCs, @squaretaper LIT AF PE, @vhab49_PE, (even those left off the invite list) @Dothracki PE, @beccabun PE,  @BlueBlueprintPE, not @djl PE who still refused to attend, but still many others joined in the festivities and were already grazing on food and the champagne being served on silver platters.
> 
> Game Recap:
> 
> Players
> 
> @DLD PE, @RBHeadge PE, @ChebyshevII PE, @MeowMeow PE, @steelnole15, @FlangeheadPEAZ, @EyehatethePEexam PE, @txjennah PE, @NikR_PE , @eng_girl95, @Spitfire6532, @jean15paul_PE
> 
> Day/Night 1
> Town Lynch: @ChebyshevII PE (MAF)
> NK: @eng_girl95 (COP)
> Doc Save: @RBHeadge PE
> Cop investigation: @jean15paul_PE
> 
> Date/Night 2
> Town Lynch: @DLD PE (MAF)
> NK: @txjennah PE (DOC)
> Doc Save: --
> Cop investigation: --
> 
> Date/Night 3
> Town Lynch: @EyehatethePEexam PE {TOWN)
> NK: @jean15paul_PE (TOWN)
> Doc Save: --
> Cop investigation: --
> 
> Date/Night 4
> Town Lynch: @MeowMeow PE (MAF)
> NK: --
> Doc Save: --
> Cop investigation: --



Interesting that the doc and cop were both nightkilled in the first two days with townies getting two Mafs haha


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

FlangeheadPEAZ said:


> Interesting that the doc and cop were both nightkilled in the first two days with townies getting two Mafs haha


my thoughts exactly!!!


----------



## DLD PE

Good game everyone!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Gg all


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Mafia killed the cop and the doc on day one and two.
Town killed a mafia on day one and two.

That's gotta have never happened before.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

FlangeheadPEAZ said:


> Interesting that the doc and cop were both nightkilled in the first two days with townies getting two Mafs haha


You beat me to it


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

For whatever it's worth, me making the deciding vote to kill @ChebyshevII PE on day 1, was just dumb luck.

But day 2, @DLD PE, you were acting sus as hell.


----------



## steel

jean15paul_PE said:


> For whatever it's worth, me making the deciding vote to kill @ChebyshevII PE on day 1, was just dumb luck.
> 
> But day 2, @DLD PE, you were acting sus as hell.


Sometimes, it's better to be lucky than good!

And that sus DLD behavior helped a lot, and then it was a matter of putting pieces together to find the last one.


----------



## Eng_Girl95

Good game everyone!

Can I ask what made the mafia target me on the first night?


----------



## DLD PE

steelnole15 said:


> Sometimes, it's better to be lucky than good!
> 
> And that sus DLD behavior helped a lot, and then it was a matter of putting pieces together to find the last one.


I'll remember that for future reference lol


----------



## DLD PE

eng_girl95 said:


> Good game everyone!
> 
> Can I ask what made the mafia target me on the first night?


@jean15paul_PE cast the deciding vote for @ChebyshevII PE. He would have obvious townie status, therefore a good choice for a doc save. @RBHeadge PE is usually a top choice for a nightkill but therefore also a top choice for a doc save on Day 1. Anyone who voted for Cheby would be considered a townie+, so that left you and @steelnole15 . It was a coin toss. I basically said, "Steel was the cop 2 rounds ago, so maybe there's better odds @eng_girl95 is a special player", so we chose you.


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

BlueBlueprintPE said:


> The Ball was supposed to be on Monday (my bday)  but a Friday ball makes more sense anyways!   It was fun modding and watching all the commentary in the PMs.
> 
> I think we need a no PM game again. I don't think we've done one for awhile.


Happy birthday!


----------



## NikR_PE

Happy birthday @BlueBlueprintPE


----------



## DLD PE

Happy Birthday @BlueBlueprintPE


----------



## MeowMeow PE

HAPPYYYYYYYY BIRTHDAYYYYYYY @BlueBlueprintPE !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## beccabun PE

HAPPY BIRTHDAY @BlueBlueprintPE 

(BONUS: TOP!)


----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ

Happy Birthday @BlueBlueprintPE and thanks everyone for a good game!


----------



## txjennah PE

Happy birthday @BlueBlueprintPE !!


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

Thanks everyone!!!!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

@BlueBlueprintPE happy birthday!!!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Happy Birthday @BlueBlueprintPE


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Birthday YAY!!! @BlueBlueprintPE


----------



## blybrook PE

@BlueBlueprintPE


----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ




----------



## MeowMeow PE

@BlueBlueprintPE did you have an amazing birthday?! Did you do anything fun?


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

MeowMeow PE said:


> @BlueBlueprintPE did you have an amazing birthday?! Did you do anything fun?


haha.. my birthday was on a Monday... and I worked. so no, not really. 

to quote @FlangeheadPEAZ


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE




----------



## DLD PE

I'm in for next round, whenever it is!


----------



## MeowMeow PE

DLD PE said:


> I'm in for next round, whenever it is!


Me toooooo!!!!


----------



## steel

MeowMeow PE said:


> Me toooooo!!!!


Same!


----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ

I am in for the next round too.... I can Co-mod if required...


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

I'm in!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

I'm in


----------



## blybrook PE

The bear is in.


----------



## beccabun PE

I'm in too


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

I'm in


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

blybrook PE said:


> The bear is in.


Woah! Bear sighting!


----------



## blybrook PE

vhab49_PE said:


> Woah! Bear sighting!


Need something to wake up from hibernation, other than the weather.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

_/jean15paul goes off on a random tangent/_
There a podcast I listen to, The Fantasy Footballers. It has 3 hosts. Whenever one host is out, they replace him with a cardboard cutout of a bear. They named him "Jay Griz, the Cardboard Bear Extraordinaire."
Whenever they say that, I think of @blybrook PE .


----------



## MeowMeow PE

Sooooo when we playing next game ya filthy animals?


----------



## DLD PE

Who's modding?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

I can run a no-frills round if nobody else is volunteering to mod.


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

I can mod. anybody up for a no PMing round? We haven't played that way for awhile...

@DLD PE @MeowMeow PE @steelnole15 @FlangeheadPEAZ (you wanna co-mod?) @RBHeadge PE @blybrook PE (don't remember if I've ever played with the bear!) @beccabun PE @EyehatethePEexam PE

We could use a few more players. @Dothracki PE @ChebyshevII PE @eng_girl95 @jean15paul_PE @NikR_PE @Spitfire6532 @txjennah PE @MadamPirate PE @vhab49_PE @chart94 @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I can attempt to play, but no guarantee of my constant availability.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Ohhhh now someone tags me.


----------



## blybrook PE

I'm fine with a no frills/no pm round. Be like old times. Where everyone is under suspicion. 

Best break out the random name generator.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

blybrook PE said:


> I'm fine with a no frills/no pm round. Be like old times. Where everyone is under suspicion.
> 
> Best break out the random name generator.


Good to see you back from hibernation, Bly!


----------



## Spitfire6532

I am down to play another round!


----------



## txjennah PE

BlueBlueprintPE said:


> I can mod. anybody up for a no PMing round? We haven't played that way for awhile...
> 
> @DLD PE @MeowMeow PE @steelnole15 @FlangeheadPEAZ (you wanna co-mod?) @RBHeadge PE @blybrook PE (don't remember if I've ever played with the bear!) @beccabun PE @EyehatethePEexam PE
> 
> We could use a few more players. @Dothracki PE @ChebyshevII PE @eng_girl95 @jean15paul_PE @NikR_PE @Spitfire6532 @txjennah PE @MadamPirate PE @vhab49_PE @chart94 @squaretaper LIT AF PE


I'm in!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

BlueBlueprintPE said:


> I can mod. anybody up for a no PMing round? We haven't played that way for awhile...
> 
> @DLD PE @MeowMeow PE @steelnole15 @FlangeheadPEAZ (you wanna co-mod?) @RBHeadge PE @blybrook PE (don't remember if I've ever played with the bear!) @beccabun PE @EyehatethePEexam PE
> 
> We could use a few more players. @Dothracki PE @ChebyshevII PE @eng_girl95 @jean15paul_PE @NikR_PE @Spitfire6532 @txjennah PE @MadamPirate PE @vhab49_PE @chart94 @squaretaper LIT AF PE


IF YOU NEED ANOTHER BODY, SURE.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

BlueBlueprintPE said:


> I can mod. anybody up for a no PMing round? We haven't played that way for awhile...
> 
> @DLD PE @MeowMeow PE @steelnole15 @FlangeheadPEAZ (you wanna co-mod?) @RBHeadge PE @blybrook PE (don't remember if I've ever played with the bear!) @beccabun PE @EyehatethePEexam PE
> 
> We could use a few more players. @Dothracki PE @ChebyshevII PE @eng_girl95 @jean15paul_PE @NikR_PE @Spitfire6532 @txjennah PE @MadamPirate PE @vhab49_PE @chart94 @squaretaper LIT AF PE


I'm in


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

I'm in! But prob just gonna post animal pictures!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

BlueBlueprintPE said:


> I can mod. anybody up for a no PMing round? We haven't played that way for awhile...
> 
> @DLD PE @MeowMeow PE @steelnole15 @FlangeheadPEAZ (you wanna co-mod?) @RBHeadge PE @blybrook PE (don't remember if I've ever played with the bear!) @beccabun PE @EyehatethePEexam PE
> 
> We could use a few more players. @Dothracki PE @ChebyshevII PE @eng_girl95 @jean15paul_PE @NikR_PE @Spitfire6532 @txjennah PE @MadamPirate PE @vhab49_PE @chart94 @squaretaper LIT AF PE


works for me


----------



## Eng_Girl95

@BlueBlueprintPE I’m in!


----------



## DLD PE

Works for me. I'll play if @tj_PE plays. 

I'm going to be super busy, so don't count on me to be present all the time. Ok I'll be present, just enough to draw enough suspicion to get lynched early. You know, the usual!


----------



## NikR_PE

I am out this round.


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

NikR_PE said:


> I am out this round.


Well, the randomizer is useless now.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

BlueBlueprintPE said:


> I can mod. anybody up for a no PMing round? We haven't played that way for awhile...
> 
> @DLD PE @MeowMeow PE @steelnole15 @FlangeheadPEAZ (you wanna co-mod?) @RBHeadge PE @blybrook PE (don't remember if I've ever played with the bear!) @beccabun PE @EyehatethePEexam PE
> 
> We could use a few more players. @Dothracki PE @ChebyshevII PE @eng_girl95 @jean15paul_PE @NikR_PE @Spitfire6532 @txjennah PE @MadamPirate PE @vhab49_PE @chart94 @squaretaper LIT AF PE


I'll play.


----------



## Dothracki PE

BlueBlueprintPE said:


> I can mod. anybody up for a no PMing round? We haven't played that way for awhile...
> 
> @DLD PE @MeowMeow PE @steelnole15 @FlangeheadPEAZ (you wanna co-mod?) @RBHeadge PE @blybrook PE (don't remember if I've ever played with the bear!) @beccabun PE @EyehatethePEexam PE
> 
> We could use a few more players. @Dothracki PE @ChebyshevII PE @eng_girl95 @jean15paul_PE @NikR_PE @Spitfire6532 @txjennah PE @MadamPirate PE @vhab49_PE @chart94 @squaretaper LIT AF PE


I'm in! 

@tj_PE will play too?


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Sus!
@BlueBlueprintPE I cast an early vote for @DLD PE


----------



## DLD PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> Sus!
> @BlueBlueprintPE I cast an early vote for @DLD PE


Dang you beat @MadamPirate PE to it.


----------



## chart94 PE

BlueBlueprintPE said:


> I can mod. anybody up for a no PMing round? We haven't played that way for awhile...
> 
> @DLD PE @MeowMeow PE @steelnole15 @FlangeheadPEAZ (you wanna co-mod?) @RBHeadge PE @blybrook PE (don't remember if I've ever played with the bear!) @beccabun PE @EyehatethePEexam PE
> 
> We could use a few more players. @Dothracki PE @ChebyshevII PE @eng_girl95 @jean15paul_PE @NikR_PE @Spitfire6532 @txjennah PE @MadamPirate PE @vhab49_PE @chart94 @squaretaper LIT AF PE


Sure


----------



## blybrook PE

Ya'll forgot @JayKay PE


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

blybrook PE said:


> Ya'll forgot @JayKay PE


@JayKay PE you wanna play!!??


----------



## JayKay PE

@blybrook PE @BlueBlueprintPE thanks for the invite, but can't really play. Still drowning under work and don't really have time to play/scheme.


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

JayKay PE said:


> @blybrook PE @BlueBlueprintPE thanks for the invite, but can't really play. Still drowning under work and don't really have time to play/scheme.


totally get it.


----------



## NikR_PE

EyehatethePEexam PE said:


> Well, the randomizer is useless now.


au contraire


----------



## DLD PE

JayKay PE said:


> @blybrook PE @BlueBlueprintPE thanks for the invite, but can't really play. Still drowning under work and don't really have time to play/scheme.


Who's gonna defend me from @jean15paul_PE and @MadamPirate PE ?


----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ

BlueBlueprintPE said:


> I can mod. anybody up for a no PMing round? We haven't played that way for awhile...
> 
> @DLD PE @MeowMeow PE @steelnole15 @FlangeheadPEAZ (you wanna co-mod?) @RBHeadge PE @blybrook PE (don't remember if I've ever played with the bear!) @beccabun PE @EyehatethePEexam PE
> 
> We could use a few more players. @Dothracki PE @ChebyshevII PE @eng_girl95 @jean15paul_PE @NikR_PE @Spitfire6532 @txjennah PE @MadamPirate PE @vhab49_PE @chart94 @squaretaper LIT AF PE


Unfortunately I would have to step out of this game due to work and personal reasons.... I will join in later... Sorry @BlueBlueprintPE I promise to co-mod next game when I play so that I learn to mod the game.... thanks


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

Playing:

@DLD PE , @RBHeadge PE , @ChebyshevII PE , @MeowMeow PE , @steelnole15 , @EyehatethePEexam PE , @txjennah PE , @eng_girl95 , @Spitfire6532 , @jean15paul_PE , @blybrook PE , @beccabun PE , @Dothracki PE , @MadamPirate PE , @vhab49_PE , @chart94 , @squaretaper LIT AF PE

I think I got everyone who said they were playing... if I missed someone, please let me know!!!

NPCs @NikR_PE @djl PE @JayKay PE @FlangeheadPEAZ @tj_PE

PS - I can send out roles tomorrow.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

EyehatethePEexam PE said:


> Well, the randomizer is useless now.


No, it may actually BE useful.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Just a heads up before we start: I may be less active than normal because of the "geopolitical situation". I'm already getting pull into lots of meetings at work. There is a non-zero chance I'll have to drop out of this round.


----------



## JayKay PE

DLD PE said:


> Who's gonna defend me from @jean15paul_PE and @MadamPirate PE ?


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

Ok. Sorry I'm getting this out a bit later than planned. I had a late night and an early morning meeting. 

I copied some no-PMing rules from @JayKay PE awhile back... with the added Cassandra Role

Welcome to another *What is Blue doing?* round of Mafia with 17 players.

There are town members and mafia. Townies must try to find and eliminate the mafia with extreme prejudice before they are eliminated. The game ends when either all of the Mafia is eliminated (town wins), or there are fewer townsfolk than Mafia members (Mafia wins).

The game will start today, *Wed Feb 16, 2022*. Lynching will be allowed on the first day. Mafia can lynch the first night.

The Mafia members are going to privately tell me who they would like to eliminate during the night. I will reveal to everyone what happened the next morning with some mediocre storytelling. There is a very high possibility that the lynching and night kill will be combined into one story blurb the following day, depending on my schedule.

During the day, everybody (townsfolk and Mafia) will publicly vote for a person to eliminate; I will eliminate the person with the most votes at the end of the day and reveal what their role was. If the narrative is being posted the next morning, I will reveal the lynched person's role before the night kill.

In the event the game extends to the weekend, the game will be in extended night phase starting Friday night and resuming the Monday morning.

In addition to regular townsfolk and members of the Mafia, there is also a Doctor and a Cop. The Doctor can choose someone to “save” during the night; if they choose the same person the Mafia chose, then that player will escape elimination by the Mafia that night. The Cop can “investigate” one player each day.

The Mafia members know who each other are, but no one knows anyone else’s role except me. I will send more specific instructions to the members of the Mafia, the Doctor, and the Cop. If you do not receive a PM from me, then you are a regular townsfolk/townie.

*BY POPULAR DEMAND, THE CASSANDRA IS IN PLAY AGAIN!* The Cassandra player does not know they have this role until a trigger occurs in the game and/or thread. A trigger could be reaching a certain page number or by player actions in the thread (like ghost votes, triple posts, etc.). The trigger is picked before the game begins. The Cassandra can be either mafia or townie alignment and once triggered, they will receive a special PM that explains their new role.

The Cassandra is similar to the investigator, where they will find out information about a player (i.e., what their role is), but they do not have a choice on who the information is about. The information will come to them as a vision (overnight PM) every night until end of game and/or they are killed. Unlike the investigators, the Cassandra *MUST* share their information with the thread. If they do not reveal their information, they will automatically be lynched that evening by the townies whether they are voted for or not. This will override all voting blocks.

To vote on a person to eliminate, mention me @BlueBlueprintPE and tell me specifically that 1) you are voting and 2) the username of the person you are voting to eliminate.

Example: @BlueBlueprintPE I vote for @RBHeadge PE because they have three eyes and I'm afraid of fish.

Please submit your votes in this thread by 9:00 PM EST/8:00 PM Central/7:00 PM Mountain/6:00 PM Pacific Time/Whatever Roar and Bly-time.

A couple of rules:

1) You may use this thread to vote and post about the game
2) Anyone who is an active participant in the game can use this thread to speculate, discuss, accuse, or otherwise participate in the game; just please make sure to follow regular EB forum guidelines.
3) Your vote only counts if you are playing and not yet eliminated.
4) If there is a tie for most votes, I will either ask for 10 rounds of RPS or use a randomizer in a best of 3 round.
*5) EB PMing is not allowed this round. This eliminates the 'if you miss 2 days in a row, it's a vote for yourself' rule. I assume if you are unable to PM you must participate in some manner if you are a townie to prevent being killed. *
6) All votes via PM will not count unless they are specifically for Mafia/Doc/Cop actions.
7) Votes submitted after the deadline will count towards the following day.
8) You are not allowed to reveal your role, privately or publicly, after you have been eliminated. You may not post screengrabs of private messages in this thread.
9) Please keep all trash talk in the thread and don’t take things too seriously!

Roles will be sent out shortly.

Players

@DLD PE , @RBHeadge PE , @ChebyshevII PE , @MeowMeow PE , @steelnole15 , @EyehatethePEexam PE , @txjennah PE , @eng_girl95 , @Spitfire6532 , @jean15paul_PE , @blybrook PE , @beccabun PE , @Dothracki PE , @MadamPirate PE , @vhab49_PE , @chart94 , @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## blybrook PE

And we're off to the races.

Time to enjoy the game.


----------



## DLD PE

BlueBlueprintPE said:


> Example: @BlueBlueprintPE I vote for @RBHeadge PE because they have three eyes and I'm afraid of fish.


I'm afraid for fish involved in a geopolitical situation.


----------



## beccabun PE

Have roles been sent out? Am I actually a regular townie?


----------



## MadamPirate PE

@DLD PE you maf?


----------



## MadamPirate PE

@ChebyshevII PE you maf?


----------



## MadamPirate PE

@MeowMeow PE you maf?


----------



## DLD PE

MadamPirate PE said:


> @DLD PE you maf?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

beccabun PE said:


> Have roles been sent out? Am I actually a regular townie?






BlueBlueprintPE said:


> Roles will be sent out shortly.
> 
> Players
> 
> @DLD PE , @RBHeadge PE , @ChebyshevII PE , @MeowMeow PE , @steelnole15 , @EyehatethePEexam PE , @txjennah PE , @eng_girl95 , @Spitfire6532 , @jean15paul_PE , @blybrook PE , @beccabun PE , @Dothracki PE , @MadamPirate PE , @vhab49_PE , @chart94 , @squaretaper LIT AF PE



idk? maybe?


----------



## MadamPirate PE

beccabun PE said:


> Have roles been sent out? Am I actually a regular townie?


Idk, but it's fun to ask people if they maf.


----------



## blybrook PE

it's quiet in here...


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

MadamPirate PE said:


> @ChebyshevII PE you maf?


Negative, ghost rider.


----------



## steel

beccabun PE said:


> Have roles been sent out? Am I actually a regular townie?


We are simultaneously all mafia and all townie.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

steelnole15 said:


> We are simultaneously all mafia and all townie.



Heisenberg's mafia


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Did we


RBHeadge PE said:


> Just a heads up before we start: I may be less active than normal because of the "geopolitical situation". I'm already getting pull into lots of meetings at work. There is a non-zero chance I'll have to drop out of this round.


I very much want to know the details of your job... but also afraid of being on a gov list because I know too much.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Wow 17 players... this could take a while.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

For noobs that haven't played with no PMs... 
@ the cop: 
your investigations are only useful if you can get the info out to the group. Possible strategies:

Identify yourself as the cop immediately and trust the doc to keep you alive. Give out investigation results immediately. Risky in case the you don't get protected or if the doc get killed. You made yourself a target. Not recommended.)
Lay low and collect investigation results. Once you have enough info dump it all into the main thread. The hard part of this is deciding what's "enough" info. Do you try to use all your investigations before revealing what you know and risk getting killed before you do. Or do you reveal sooner than that.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Quad post!!!!


----------



## DLD PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> Did we
> 
> I very much want to know the details of your job... but also afraid of being on a gov list because I know too much.


We all are by association, hence "mafia and townies" at the same time.


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> For noobs that haven't played with no PMs...
> @ the cop:
> your investigations are only useful if you can get the info out to the group. Possible strategies:
> 
> Identify yourself as the cop immediately and trust the doc to keep you alive. Give out investigation results immediately. Risky in case the you don't get protected or if the doc get killed. You made yourself a target. Not recommended.)
> Lay low and collect investigation results. Once you have enough info dump it all into the main thread. The hard part of this is deciding what's "enough" info. Do you try to use all your investigations before revealing what you know and risk getting killed before you do. Or do you reveal sooner than that.


My opinion is it's worth outing yourself if you can save a confirmed townie about to get mislynched.


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

jean15paul_PE said:


> I very much want to know the details of your job... but also afraid of being on a gov list because I know too much.


I was afraid to ask!


----------



## steel

jean15paul_PE said:


> For noobs that haven't played with no PMs...
> @ the cop:
> your investigations are only useful if you can get the info out to the group. Possible strategies:
> 
> Identify yourself as the cop immediately and trust the doc to keep you alive. Give out investigation results immediately. Risky in case the you don't get protected or if the doc get killed. You made yourself a target. Not recommended.)
> Lay low and collect investigation results. Once you have enough info dump it all into the main thread. The hard part of this is deciding what's "enough" info. Do you try to use all your investigations before revealing what you know and risk getting killed before you do. Or do you reveal sooner than that.


Wait, so in a "no PM" round, not even the cop can set up a confirmed townie thread?


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

steelnole15 said:


> Wait, so in a "no PM" round, not even the cop can set up a confirmed townie thread?


exactly... that's part of what makes them so interesting!


----------



## blybrook PE

The no PM round is gonna make it an interesting endeavor to find the mafia scum. It could cause the round to run for a while longer. more so if we can't trigger the cassandra.


----------



## steel

@BlueBlueprintPE I start the voting off for @squaretaper LIT AF PE cause the wheel said so!

I even did it fair this time, everyone in alphabetical order, removed myself, and prayed that it wouldn't land on @DLD PE today.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

steelnole15 said:


> @BlueBlueprintPE I start the voting off for @squaretaper LIT AF PE cause the wheel said so!
> 
> I even did it fair this time, everyone in alphabetical order, removed myself, and prayed that it wouldn't land on @DLD PE today.
> View attachment 27037


----------



## beccabun PE

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


>


Well, the last time you used this gif, you were mafia...


squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


>


----------



## txjennah PE

I will try my best to stay plugged in this round, but work is starting to get bananas (in a good way - I'm on some really interesting new projects). Anyhoo, I guess we can run through the gamut of Cassandra triggers? I feel like my dog when he is desperate for a treat and just starts sitting/rolling over without being asked.

SIMPLY


----------



## MadamPirate PE

HAVING


----------



## blybrook PE

A WONDERFUL


----------



## blybrook PE

MAFIA ROUND!!!


----------



## chart94 PE

I HAD A DREAM IT WAS ALL ABOUT YOUUUUUUU


----------



## RBHeadge PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> I very much want to know the details of your job... but also afraid of being on a gov list because I know too much.


My current job isn't _that_ interesting. I'm *not* in clandestine ops or anything like that. My current job is mostly looking at what are going to be problems in 5+ years and ensure that the simple mitigative actions are taken now so that it's nbd later.



> An ounce of prevention is worth a pound of cure.



But I can get pulled into to support others during emergencies. And my skillset allows me to do a lot of support ops across the ER spectrum. For the most part though I end up doing triage and/or quick translations of technical stuff into something small and understandable to decision makers.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

steelnole15 said:


> Wait, so in a "no PM" round, not even the cop can set up a confirmed townie thread?


Correct. 
The mafia can talk to each other in private. The townies can't. Makes things harder for the town. OTOH it forces the townies to be more attentive, and it may allow some newer players to shine through over the vets.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

beccabun PE said:


> Well, the last time you used this gif, you were mafia...


I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## DLD PE

I can't remember the trend: If @squaretaper LIT AF PE dies the first day, he's not mafia, but if he lives past Day 1, he is mafia? Or is it the other way around? Maybe we should let him live today and lynch him tomorrow so we can get a mafia.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

DLD PE said:


> I can't remember the trend: If @squaretaper LIT AF PE dies the first day, he's not mafia, but if he lives past Day 1, he is mafia? Or is it the other way around? Maybe we should let him live today and lynch him tomorrow so we can get a mafia.


That is my strategy.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

EyehatethePEexam PE said:


> My opinion is it's worth outing yourself if you can save a confirmed townie about to get mislynched.


that's very heroic of you, but not great for a town win. The cop is more valuable to the town than a confirmed regular townie. In chess, you wouldn't sacrifice a rook to save a pawn.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Weather was nice. Walter fell asleep outside.
Don't you like the puppy pic, Cassandra?


----------



## Dothracki PE

Usually I get notifications all day in this thread, but something seems to be not working with the app. I was working on finishing up a project today so I didn't really have time anyway. 

I got no special roles so maybe I can be a lurker townie this round finally? Watch @beccabun PE is somehow going to force me into the action without PMs. 

@BlueBlueprintPE I vote for @BlueBlueprintPE


----------



## RBHeadge PE

BlueBlueprintPE said:


> I was afraid to ask!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Dothracki PE said:


> Usually I get notifications all day in this thread, but something seems to be not working with the app.


Same, no notifications on my phone in the last few weeks. I get notifications for maybe only 1 in 4 times I get tagged.


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

jean15paul_PE said:


> View attachment 27038
> 
> 
> Weather was nice. Walter fell asleep outside.
> Don't you like the puppy pic, Cassandra?


adorable... but Cassandra is still sleeping..


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

Well.. this has not happened in my last few mods! Cassandra has been activated on DAY ONE! 

the trigger, for those who are curious was a Player votes for a NPC or Mod... Good job @Dothracki PE 

I don't generally see those votes for at least a day!


----------



## blybrook PE

If I remember the way Cassandra has been activated in the past, we won't see anything until tomorrow as they get their "visions" overnight. Can you confirm this @BlueBlueprintPE ?

Doesn't really help us today, but can aid us as the round progresses.


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

blybrook PE said:


> If I remember the way Cassandra has been activated in the past, we won't see anything until tomorrow as they get their "visions" overnight. Can you confirm this @BlueBlueprintPE ?
> 
> Doesn't really help us today, but can aid us as the round progresses.


correct. Cassandra will receive a VISION tonight that will be required to be revealed in the public thread somehow tomorrow.


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

blybrook PE said:


> Doesn't really help us today, but can aid us as the round progresses.


Unless, of course, Cassandra is untimely lynched or NKd prior to being able to release any information.....


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

Piper is guarding the rainbow.


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

The passengers (@DLD PE , @RBHeadge PE , @ChebyshevII PE , @MeowMeow PE , @steelnole15 , @EyehatethePEexam PE , @txjennah PE , @eng_girl95 , @Spitfire6532 , @jean15paul_PE , @blybrook PE , @beccabun PE , @Dothracki PE , @MadamPirate PE , @vhab49_PE , @chart94 , @squaretaper LIT AF PE) all gathered around the platform at the train station waiting for the train to arrive. The weather was cold, the moon was full and the sky was clear. The train was set to arrive at 3pm Pacific Time/Whatever Roar and Bly-time. But the announcement that came over the loudspeaker spoke of a potential delay. All the passengers were getting agitated and started blaming each other. @steelnole15 hollered at @squaretaper LIT AF PE for the barking coming from Auggie. All other passengers remained quiet, but guarded.

Vote update:
x1 @squaretaper LIT AF PE (steel)


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> that's very heroic of you, but not great for a town win. The cop is more valuable to the town than a confirmed regular townie. In chess, you wouldn't sacrifice a rook to save a pawn.


You assume I'm better at chess than mafia.


----------



## Dothracki PE

@BlueBlueprintPE I vote for @txjennah PE because the dice said so.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> Wow 17 players... this could take a while.


So how many mafia? 4?


----------



## blybrook PE

I used Random Name Generator — Easy Random Name Picker (randomwordgenerator.com) and listed everyone, including myself. It actually chose me the first two rolls, so I had it run it again. I ended up @Dothracki PE but I can't vote for the one who triggered Cassandra. 

I'll abstain from voting today unless something happens before time is called.


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

Time 

@txjennah PE and @squaretaper LIT AF PE sene me 10 round RPS by 10pm PST


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Oh poop. I forgot this started today. Please accept this kitten photo as an apology.


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

I did not receive RPS from either @squaretaper LIT AF PE or @txjennah PE. therefore 3 rounds of RPS resulted in the lynching of @squaretaper LIT AF PE .
He was a MAFIA!
writeup will be in the morning


----------



## NikR_PE

And for a change square was mafia on day 1


----------



## RBHeadge PE

My way too early reads:


Tilt town: nole, jean, becca, rbh, bly
Tilt maf: eyehate
Idk: dld, vhab
Neutral: everyone else

Tilt=ever so slight leaning. Far from clear evidence.

Rationale:
nole: voted for square. It a first vote so less potential utility value
Becca, rbh: noticed and pointed out or echoed squares gif use and maf "tell"
Jean: general town leanings of posts, pointed out poor hypothetical game theory by eyehate
Bly: elected not to create a threeway tie. Which had effect of providing some town utility. Would have been a negative utility move for mafia, implies he is town
Eyehate: see above. Sus, but not really convincing of guilt. Wouldn't recommend voting to lynch them based on this alone.
Dld vhab: noted the square mafia rules meme and didn't vote for him. Probably not an indication of anything.


----------



## beccabun PE

Woohoo! Can’t believe my photographic gif memory (photogific? gifographic?) was actually useful


----------



## txjennah PE

LMAO OH SHIT this is what I get for not checking EB after logging off for work.


----------



## txjennah PE

@BlueBlueprintPE I vote for @Dothracki PE and his fake dice


----------



## txjennah PE

Oh wait, NKs haven't been announced yet.

I'll keep my vote in case I wasn't voted off.


----------



## DLD PE

@BlueBlueprintPE what is the deadline for the Cassandra to reveal what they were told in their dream?


----------



## steel

txjennah PE said:


> LMAO OH SHIT this is what I get for not checking EB after logging off for work.


I did the same thing, but that's cause I photographed a women's basketball game last night, so that's why I made sure I voted early lol


----------



## steel

DLD PE said:


> @BlueBlueprintPE what is the deadline for the Cassandra to reveal what they were told in their dream?


I believe end of day today.


----------



## beccabun PE

DLD PE said:


> @BlueBlueprintPE what is the deadline for the Cassandra to reveal what they were told in their dream?


If I remember correctly from the other rounds, they have until the end of the voting day (9PM est). If they don't, then they're automatically voted out.


----------



## steel

blybrook PE said:


> I used Random Name Generator — Easy Random Name Picker (randomwordgenerator.com) and listed everyone, including myself. It actually chose me the first two rolls, so I had it run it again. I ended up @Dothracki PE but I can't vote for the one who triggered Cassandra.
> 
> I'll abstain from voting today unless something happens before time is called.


Just cause Doth triggered Cassandra does not make them the Cassandra.


RBHeadge PE said:


> Bly: elected not to create a threeway tie. Which had effect of providing some town utility. Would have been a negative utility move for mafia, implies he is town


I agree. *Bly is a regular townie.*


----------



## blybrook PE

steelnole15 said:


> Just cause Doth triggered Cassandra does not make them the Cassandra.


While this is true, I've noted that the mafia folks don't try very hard to trigger the Cassandra in past rounds. Cassandra has typically been a town aid. 

Using a random name generator pulled a name that has likely helped the town wasn't going to get my vote. There wasn't much happening on the thread to sway a vote elsewhere. 


steelnole15 said:


> I agree. *Bly is a regular townie.*


Thanks.


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

7am...severely delayed, the passengers could finally see the train approaching. They all waited along the platform while the train pull into the station. Just as the train neared @squaretaper LIT AF PE was pushed into the tracks and killed instantly. Auggie found refuge with @BlueBlueprintPE 's Timber and Piper and they became the best of friends. All else remained quiet. 

Remaining players
@DLD PE , @RBHeadge PE , @ChebyshevII PE , @MeowMeow PE , @steelnole15 , @EyehatethePEexam PE , @txjennah PE, @Spitfire6532, @eng_girl95, @jean15paul_PE, @blybrook PE, @beccabun PE, @Dothracki PE, @MadamPirate PE, @vhab49_PE, @chart94


----------



## DLD PE

Oooh! No nightkill! Guess I'll be on the Steel train!


----------



## Spitfire6532

With no night kill, I will take this chance to turn my lurking into active participating.


----------



## JayKay PE

*jaykay wandering through thread*


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

DLD PE said:


> @BlueBlueprintPE what is the deadline for the Cassandra to reveal what they were told in their dream?


the end of voting for the day.
9:00 PM EST/8:00 PM Central/7:00 PM Mountain/6:00 PM Pacific Time/Whatever Roar and Bly-time.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

eyehate, MP, chart haven't been active since before the lynch.


----------



## steel

@BlueBlueprintPE I vote for @chart94 cause I used both science and randomness.

I eliminated the names from the wheel that either I or @RBHeadge PE give a townie lean. Then I increased the size of the slices for EyeH8, MP, and chart, as RBH suggested they were not active since before the lynch.

Other than that, I have nothing more to go on, so this is what we got for now. After today, voting patterns could become more useful.


----------



## DLD PE

Works for me. @BlueBlueprintPE I also vote for @chart94


----------



## MadamPirate PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> eyehate, MP, chart haven't been active since before the lynch.


Sorry, I had out of town guests come in yesterday afternoon and I fawned and hovered over them until I went to bed last night. We got a pretty rude snowstorm yesterday and they drove 4 hours through the Rockies to come see me. I Momma Bear-ed at them and fed them and made sure they were okay.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Also, got another 6 inches of snow last night.

Is it summer yet?


----------



## MadamPirate PE

@steelnole15 you maf?


----------



## MadamPirate PE

@txjennah PE you maf?


----------



## MadamPirate PE

@EyehatethePEexam PE you maf?


----------



## Dothracki PE

txjennah PE said:


> @BlueBlueprintPE I vote for @Dothracki PE and his fake dice


I changed from wheel of names to dice. Although it's probably just a random number generator basically when we don't have 6, 8, 10, 12, or 20 people.









Roll A Die


Roll a Die with Start Stop




rolladie.net


----------



## Spitfire6532

RBHeadge PE said:


> eyehate, MP, chart haven't been active since before the lynch.


I'll roll with this logic. Seems chart already has some heat, so...

@BlueBlueprintPE I vote for @EyehatethePEexam PE


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

@BlueBlueprintPE I will also cast my vote for @EyehatethePEexam PE. I haven't been following the thread closely, but I did see that RB finds them sus.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

DLD PE said:


> I can't remember the trend: If @squaretaper LIT AF PE dies the first day, he's not mafia, but if he lives past Day 1, he is mafia? Or is it the other way around? Maybe we should let him live today and lynch him tomorrow so we can get a mafia.


Yes.


----------



## chart94 PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> eyehate, MP, chart haven't been active since before the lynch.


THANK YOU!! i log on and all of a sudden im getting votes left and right.


----------



## chart94 PE

me rn knowing im just a simple nuclear safety supervisor who likes donuts


----------



## RBHeadge PE

chart94 said:


> View attachment 27051
> me rn knowing im just a simple nuclear safety supervisor who likes donuts


Hold up? Are you describing me or you? In game or rl?


----------



## blybrook PE

Are folks having identity issues?


----------



## chart94 PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Hold up? Are you describing me or you? In game or rl?


HAHAHAHA forgot RB you are a nuclear guy!! I was talking about in game


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Heads up that all hell is breaking loose on a project under construction, and I may not be around much today or tomorrow.

@BlueBlueprintPE I vote for @eng_girl95 because I don't know them and I don't know their playstyle yet, and I don't think I'll be around later for more info reveals


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

Current vote:
x2 @chart94 (Steel, DLD)
x1 @EyehatethePEexam PE (spit)
x1 @eng_girl95 (MP)


----------



## DLD PE

MadamPirate PE said:


> Heads up that all hell is breaking loose on a project under construction, and I may not be around much today or tomorrow.
> 
> @BlueBlueprintPE I vote for @eng_girl95 because I don't know them and I don't know their playstyle yet, and I don't think I'll be around later for more info reveals


Sorry to hear, @MadamPirate PE , hope everything turns out ok for the project!


----------



## steel

MadamPirate PE said:


> @steelnole15 you maf?


I am not.


----------



## steel




----------



## Eng_Girl95

@BlueBlueprintPE I vote for @EyehatethePEexam PE


----------



## txjennah PE

BlueBlueprintPE said:


> Current vote:
> x2 @chart94 (Steel, DLD)
> x1 @EyehatethePEexam PE (spit)
> x1 @eng_girl95 (MP)


Hi @BlueBlueprintPE , I voted for @Dothracki PE this morning before the NK was announced.


----------



## steel




----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

MadamPirate PE said:


> @EyehatethePEexam PE you maf?


No, I am not mafia, nor a special character this time.


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

steelnole15 said:


> View attachment 27052


Self preservation I guess I'll vote for @chart94 , ok @BlueBlueprintPE? Subject to change with more information.


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

txjennah PE said:


> Hi @BlueBlueprintPE , I voted for @Dothracki PE this morning before the NK was announced.


got it... sorry I read your next post wrong about keeping your vote...


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

Current (corrected) vote:
x3 @chart94 (Steel, DLD, eye)
x3 @EyehatethePEexam PE (spit, cheb, eng_girl)
x1 @eng_girl95 (MP)
x1 @Dothracki PE (txj)


----------



## txjennah PE

BlueBlueprintPE said:


> got it... sorry I read your next post wrong about keeping your vote...


No worries, thanks so much!


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

txjennah PE said:


> Hi @BlueBlueprintPE , I voted for @Dothracki PE this morning before the NK was announced.


I'm pretty sure that @Dothracki PE is a regular townie since he was actively trying to activate the Cassandra.



RBHeadge PE said:


> eyehate, MP, chart haven't been active since before the lynch.


This seems meaningful to me. Also with @MadamPirate PE currently being overwhelmed with work I'm going to cast a mercy vote for her. Seems like she could use the time off from mafia. Either she's maf based on @RBHeadge PE 's observation and we get one. Or she's a townie who won't be active which is the smallest loss the town could take. (It's not personal MP... extra hugs)

@BlueBlueprintPE I vote for @MadamPirate PE


----------



## blybrook PE

Geeze we have a tie already with several votes pending. I understand the mercy vote for MP and the logic presented for the tie. I will hold off my vote until later today in case something else comes to light.


----------



## chart94 PE

To combat @EyehatethePEexam PE and preserve the safety supervisor of the nuclear plant, i vote for @EyehatethePEexam PE @BlueBlueprintPE


----------



## steel

blybrook PE said:


> Geeze we have a tie already with several votes pending. I understand the mercy vote for MP and the logic presented for the tie. I will hold off my vote until later today in case something else comes to light.


Second day in a row that you're going out of your way to say you're not voting. Seems a little sus to me.


----------



## txjennah PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> I'm pretty sure that @Dothracki PE is a regular townie since he was actively trying to activate the Cassandra.
> 
> 
> This seems meaningful to me. Also with @MadamPirate PE currently being overwhelmed with work I'm going to cast a mercy vote for her. Seems like she could use the time off from mafia. Either she's maf based on @RBHeadge PE 's observation and we get one. Or she's a townie who won't be active which is the smallest loss the town could take. (It's not personal MP... extra hugs)
> 
> @BlueBlueprintPE I vote for @MadamPirate PE


Good point. I was being a spiteful B.

I will also vote for @MadamPirate PE @BlueBlueprintPE


----------



## DLD PE

Usually @MeowMeow PE is a bit more active than this. I know she's out of town but she posted in the spam thread. Why not here?


----------



## MeowMeow PE

DLD PE said:


> Usually @MeowMeow PE is a bit more active than this. I know she's out of town but she posted in the spam thread. Why not here?


Sorry I just busy and don’t know what to say! But I promise I’m just a townie!


----------



## steel

DLD PE said:


> Usually @MeowMeow PE is a bit more active than this. I know she's out of town but she posted in the spam thread. Why not here?


It's true, she has been mafia two out of the last three games. And 3 out of the last 6.


----------



## MeowMeow PE

@BlueBlueprintPE I will vote for @MadamPirate PE for now


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

Current vote:
x3 @chart94 (Steel, DLD, eye)
x4 @EyehatethePEexam PE (spit, cheb, eng_girl, chart)
x1 @eng_girl95 (MP)
x0 @Dothracki PE (txj)
x3 @MadamPirate PE (JP, txj, meow)


----------



## MeowMeow PE

Here is a picture I took last night! Yesterday was first day of my vaca!


----------



## DLD PE

MeowMeow PE said:


> View attachment 27061
> 
> Here is a picture I took last night! Yesterday was first day of my vaca!


I see a lizard!


----------



## beccabun PE

@BlueBlueprintPE I vote for @MeowMeow PE so they can ignore the game and focus on their vacation!


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

Current vote:
x3 @chart94 (Steel, DLD, eye)
x4 @EyehatethePEexam PE (spit, cheb, eng_girl, chart)
x1 @eng_girl95 (MP)
x0 @Dothracki PE (txj)
x3 @MadamPirate PE (JP, txj, meow)
x1 @MeowMeow PE (Becca)


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

@BlueBlueprintPE I change my vote to @MadamPirate PE. I'm townie but I also just picked up a ton of extra work so I'm not heartbroken if I'm voted off- I won't be spending as much time logging in.


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

Current vote:
x2 @chart94 (Steel, DLD, eye)
x4 @EyehatethePEexam PE (spit, cheb, eng_girl, chart)
x1 @eng_girl95 (MP)
x0 @Dothracki PE (txj)
x4 @MadamPirate PE (JP, txj, meow, eye)
x1 @MeowMeow PE (Becca)


----------



## blybrook PE

steelnole15 said:


> Second day in a row that you're going out of your way to say you're not voting. Seems a little sus to me.


I didn't say I wasn't voting, only that I was holding off voting to see what all shakes out.


----------



## blybrook PE

Looks like a dog pile for @EyehatethePEexam PE and @MadamPirate PE; both of whom have stated they're currently swamped with work.

Flipping a coin - @BlueBlueprintPE vote for @EyehatethePEexam PE to help one of the two concentrate on work. This could change as the day goes on. I'll check back later.


----------



## MeowMeow PE

beccabun PE said:


> @BlueBlueprintPE I vote for @MeowMeow PE so they can ignore the game and focus on their vacation!


That’s ok! Please, you don’t need to do that! I would LOVE LOVE to still be playing on Monday because I’ll be so sad to be back at work and I’ll need this game to lift my spirits lol!


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

Current vote:
x2 @chart94 (Steel, DLD, eye)
x5 @EyehatethePEexam PE (spit, cheb, eng_girl, chart, Bly)
x1 @eng_girl95 (MP)
x0 @Dothracki PE (txj)
x4 @MadamPirate PE (JP, txj, meow, eye)
x1 @MeowMeow PE (Becca)


----------



## Eng_Girl95

@BlueBlueprintPE I change my vote to @chart94


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

Eight minutes 


Current vote:
x3 @chart94 (Steel, DLD, eye, eng_girl)
x4 @EyehatethePEexam PE (spit, cheb, eng_girl, chart, Bly)
x1 @eng_girl95 (MP)
x0 @Dothracki PE (txj)
x4 @MadamPirate PE (JP, txj, meow, eye)
x1 @MeowMeow PE (Becca)


----------



## Dothracki PE

Based on the lack of night kill and the activity of this person (as was pointed out by others) @BlueBlueprintPE I vote for @chart94


----------



## steel

A three way tie is certainly a fun way for votes to turn out lol


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

Time.


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

Final vote:
x4 @chart94 (Steel, DLD, eye, eng_girl, doth)
x4 @EyehatethePEexam PE (spit, cheb, eng_girl, chart, Bly)
x1 @eng_girl95 (MP)
x0 @Dothracki PE (txj)
x4 @MadamPirate PE (JP, txj, meow, eye)
x1 @MeowMeow PE (Becca)

since it was a 3-way tie I did 10 rounds Wheel of Names. @chart94 was lynched by the town. They were MAFIA. 

writeup will be in the morning.


----------



## beccabun PE

Okay this is WILD how have we gotten two mafia in a row with no PMs!!!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

BlueBlueprintPE said:


> Final vote:
> x4 @chart94 (Steel, DLD, eye, eng_girl, doth)
> x4 @EyehatethePEexam PE (spit, cheb, eng_girl, chart, Bly)
> x1 @eng_girl95 (MP)
> x0 @Dothracki PE (txj)
> x4 @MadamPirate PE (JP, txj, meow, eye)
> x1 @MeowMeow PE (Becca)
> 
> since it was a 3-way tie I did 10 rounds Wheel of Names. @chart94 was lynched by the town. They were MAFIA.
> 
> writeup will be in the morning. View attachment 27063


Sweet. Also, I suck at this. i left work, ate dinner and hoped into class. Totally forgot to vote. Or at all pay attention to Mafia. Apparently i was not ready to come back.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

vhab49_PE said:


> Sweet. Also, I suck at this. i left work, ate dinner and hoped into class. Totally forgot to vote. Or at all pay attention to Mafia. Apparently i was not ready to come back.


Also did we see a cassandra vision? If so i missed it.


----------



## blybrook PE

Let's hope this streak of good luck continues!!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

My reads:

Town+++ bly, nole
Town++ dld
Town+ jean, becca, rbh, doth, eg, eyehate
Neutral everyone else
Mafia+ mp
Mafia++

I don't think I need to explain the rationale for these leans.

My gut is also assigning Tilt townie to: cheb and spit


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

steelnole15 said:


> Second day in a row that you're going out of your way to say you're not voting. Seems a little sus to me.


Are you poking the bear?


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

morning folks!

@steelnole15 was killed by the mafia in a revenge kill for taking out @squaretaper LIT AF PE 

remaining passengers (@DLD PE , @RBHeadge PE , @ChebyshevII PE , @MeowMeow PE , @EyehatethePEexam PE , @txjennah PE , @eng_girl95 , @Spitfire6532 , @jean15paul_PE , @blybrook PE , @beccabun PE , @Dothracki PE , @MadamPirate PE , @vhab49_PE ,


----------



## DLD PE

Dang, I was hoping the doc would save @steelnole15 .


----------



## steel

BlueBlueprintPE said:


> morning folks!
> 
> @steelnole15 was killed by the mafia in a revenge kill for taking out @squaretaper LIT AF PE
> 
> remaining passengers (@DLD PE , @RBHeadge PE , @ChebyshevII PE , @MeowMeow PE , @EyehatethePEexam PE , @txjennah PE , @eng_girl95 , @Spitfire6532 , @jean15paul_PE , @blybrook PE , @beccabun PE , @Dothracki PE , @MadamPirate PE , @vhab49_PE ,


SON OF A B!

You all know what to do!


----------



## Eng_Girl95

Well damn, it’s great that we got two mafias in a row, BUT AT WHAT COST?!?


----------



## steel

steelnole15 said:


> SON OF A B!
> 
> You all know what to do!
> 
> View attachment 27064


Wait, I mean


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

@BlueBlueprintPE I vote for @Spitfire6532 .

Sorry. IDK. Figured i should vote before i forget again today.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

I tried some inferential deduction based on yesterday's votes. It didn't provide any airtight conclusions beyond what I posted late last night. One too many assumptions in that analysis - I could show my work but I don't want to bias thing yet. I copied it into a text document to paste later if certain assumptions are proven right. Depending on how the vote goes down tonight there might be enough information to divine the final (one or two) mafia. 

@BlueBlueprintPE I vote for @MadamPirate PE


----------



## RBHeadge PE

But by all means, people shouldn't use this as an opportunity to dogpile. The other players should vote as they see fit. I/we need more diversity in the voting record to piece it all together. Especially votes from these players:
cheb, meow, eyehate, txj, spit, mp, vhab, eyehate


----------



## RBHeadge PE




----------



## Eng_Girl95

@BlueBlueprintPE I vote for @MadamPirate PE 

She voted for me, and was one of only two players that voted for someone other than Eye, chart, or MP.


----------



## txjennah PE

@BlueBlueprintPE I vote for @MadamPirate PE 

@RBHeadge PE I voted for Madam yesterday as well.


----------



## steel

For what it's worth from a , I think we had good voting diversity yesterday. Everyone had their reasons for voting for one of three players that all seemed equally suspicious. 

Should help the town cause like @eng_girl95 mentioned, only two votes were _not _for one of those three. (I hope that doesn't count as contributing to game play since I was just repeating another player!)


----------



## DLD PE

My first instinct was to vote for @MeowMeow PE to get a discussion going.

Looking back, @steelnole15 was 100% the obvious doc save, which means the doc is new or inactive or was super busy. Likewise, it's possible the mafia were inactive or super busy, or just decided after two lynches to make a desperate move and take a chance. @steelnole15 would have been the last on my list to nightkill if I were mafia. We didn't have a nightkill on Day 1, which leans me thinking toward inactive players.

@BlueBlueprintPE I vote for @ChebyshevII PE for the time being.


----------



## steel

DLD PE said:


> My first instinct was to vote for @MeowMeow PE to get a discussion going.
> 
> Looking back, @steelnole15 was 100% the obvious doc save, which means the doc is new or inactive or was super busy. Likewise, it's possible the mafia were inactive or super busy, or just decided after two lynches to make a desperate move and take a chance. @steelnole15 would have been the last on my list to nightkill if I were mafia. We didn't have a nightkill on Day 1, which leans me thinking toward inactive players.
> 
> @BlueBlueprintPE I vote for @ChebyshevII PE for the time being.


Things like this get sooooo good once the game ends and we find out who the special roles were and what all happened behind the scenes!


----------



## Spitfire6532

I am following the inactive night kill logic, it seems to have worked yesterday, and if even one of the two remaining inactive from the first night turns out to be mafia, that's looking huge for a town win. I am less certain about Eyehate, so...

@BlueBlueprintPE I vote for @MadamPirate PE


----------



## txjennah PE

DLD PE said:


> My first instinct was to vote for @MeowMeow PE to get a discussion going.
> 
> Looking back, @steelnole15 was 100% the obvious doc save, which means the doc is new or inactive or was super busy. Likewise, it's possible the mafia were inactive or super busy, or just decided after two lynches to make a desperate move and take a chance. @steelnole15 would have been the last on my list to nightkill if I were mafia. We didn't have a nightkill on Day 1, which leans me thinking toward inactive players.
> 
> @BlueBlueprintPE I vote for @ChebyshevII PE for the time being.


Why was he the obvious choice? Didn't he just use a wheel to take out square?


----------



## MadamPirate PE

@BlueBlueprintPE I vote for @MadamPirate PE because that bitch deserves it.

Also because work sucks.


----------



## beccabun PE

MadamPirate PE said:


> @BlueBlueprintPE I vote for @MadamPirate PE because that bitch deserves it.
> 
> Also because work sucks.


I didn't realize who posted this at first and I was like "jeez this round is getting intense!"


----------



## steel

txjennah PE said:


> Why was he the obvious choice? Didn't he just use a wheel to take out square?


Because I'm fucking awesome? lol


----------



## DLD PE

txjennah PE said:


> Why was he the obvious choice? Didn't he just use a wheel to take out square?


Because of what he posted in bold yesterday. He was basically calling himself out as the Cassandra in hopes the doc would notice and put the save on him. That's how I read it anyway.


----------



## blybrook PE

What a way to start the day... Some good laughs here.

I agree that we might have an inactive mafia group, potentially a slightly inactive cop / doctor. 

Looking at the activity levels, MadamPirate PE has stated she's recently swamped with work. Same with EyehatethePEexam PE (hence my vote for them yesterday). Very few posts from others. Hard to get reads right now.

At the moment, @BlueBlueprintPE current vote is for @ChebyshevII PE (the kids will enjoy playing with the dogs). Subject to change if additional information comes out through the day.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

@BlueBlueprintPE my vote goes to @DLD PE. Having played co-mafia with him before I suspect he's up to his old tricks.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

txjennah PE said:


> Why was he the obvious choice? Didn't he just use a wheel to take out square?


see below:


steelnole15 said:


> RBHeadge PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> My way too early reads:
> 
> 
> Tilt town: nole, jean, becca, rbh, bly
> Tilt maf: eyehate
> Idk: dld, vhab
> Neutral: everyone else
> 
> Tilt=ever so slight leaning. Far from clear evidence.
> 
> Rationale:
> nole: voted for square. It a first vote so less potential utility value
> Becca, rbh: noticed and pointed out or echoed squares gif use and maf "tell"
> Jean: general town leanings of posts, pointed out poor hypothetical game theory by eyehate
> Bly: elected not to create a threeway tie. Which had effect of providing some town utility. Would have been a negative utility move for mafia, implies he is town
> Eyehate: see above. Sus, but not really convincing of guilt. Wouldn't recommend voting to lynch them based on this alone.
> Dld vhab: noted the square mafia rules meme and didn't vote for him. Probably not an indication of anything.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree. *Bly is a regular townie.*
Click to expand...

emphasis his.

He pretty much said that he was either the cassandra or the cop. And fwiw, there weren't many other posts yesterday that could have come from the cassandra.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

RBHeadge PE said:


> But by all means, people shouldn't use this as an opportunity to dogpile. The other players should vote as they see fit. I/we need more diversity in the voting record to piece it all together. Especially votes from these players:
> cheb, meow, eyehate, txj, spit, mp, vhab, eyehate


I think your player list needs more diversity. Listing eyehate twice...rookie mistake.


----------



## steel




----------



## beccabun PE

@BlueBlueprintPE i vote for @ChebyshevII PE


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Seriously, guys. Not mafia. I promise.


----------



## blybrook PE

We did get you to be more active in the thread, so there is that... See what else transpires today.

EDIT: TOP! (banana lama is gone!)


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

Vote count: 

3x @ChebyshevII PE (becca, bly, dld)
1x @DLD PE (cheb)
4x @MadamPirate PE (eng_girl, MP, RBH, spit)
1x @Spitfire6532 (vhab)


----------



## steel

Wait, you're allowing someone to vote for themself? Is that a thing? lol


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

steelnole15 said:


> Wait, you're allowing someone to vote for themself? Is that a thing? lol



@JayKay PE


----------



## Dothracki PE

blybrook PE said:


> We did get you to be more active in the thread, so there is that... See what else transpires today.
> 
> EDIT: TOP! (banana lama is gone!)



Never gone, just no longer built-in...







@BlueBlueprintPE I vote for @ChebyshevII PE because ties are actually working this round?


----------



## steel

So if someone has the opportunity to break the tie and they don't, does that mean they're mafia?


----------



## beccabun PE

steelnole15 said:


> So if someone has the opportunity to break the tie and they don't, does that mean they're mafia?


Not sure why you would think that. Look at the ties that were created yesterday. Someone could have broken the tie and kept chart from getting voted out. They could have been a mafia making a strategic move, or a townie with no intel trying to have a decision made.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

K, in the interest of self-preservation, @BlueBlueprintPE I change my vote to @MadamPirate PE

As most people will likely see me as Maf because of this (although I am not), I will be going to inactive again.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

vhab49_PE said:


> @BlueBlueprintPE I vote for @Spitfire6532 .
> 
> Sorry. IDK. Figured i should vote before i forget again today.


I don't like this. My gut tells me that @Spitfire6532 is a regular townie.



DLD PE said:


> Because of what he posted in bold yesterday. He was basically calling himself out as the Cassandra in hopes the doc would notice and put the save on him. That's how I read it anyway.


Yeah, I read it the same way, but I didn't want to point it out in case the maf didn't notice.



MadamPirate PE said:


> @BlueBlueprintPE I vote for @MadamPirate PE because that bitch deserves it.
> 
> Also because work sucks.


I kinda think @MadamPirate PE wouldn't vote for herself if she was mafia. She's swamped with work and too busy to play, but I also don't see her intentionally hurting her team. Maybe I'm overthinking it, but this gives me slight town tilt. Which leads me to...

@BlueBlueprintPE I vote for @ChebyshevII PE


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

Vote count: 

5x @ChebyshevII PE (becca, bly, dld, doth, jean)
0x @DLD PE (cheb)
6x @MadamPirate PE (eng_girl, MP, RBH, spit, cheb, txj)
1x @Spitfire6532 (vhab)


----------



## blybrook PE

I've seen a mafia vote for themselves in the past when their team had a solid lead and there was no other choice to preserve the game. I've also seen townies vote for themselves to get out of the game for various reasons that popped up after the round started. Not saying this hasn't happened for a mafia member in the past either, it's just odd.

I believe that there was a total of 4 mafia this round. We're not even through day three and have already dwindled their numbers by 50% (if my belief on the original count is correct).

Right now, the mafia is on the run. Townies have been lucky with the tie breakers the past few nights. Hopefully we get enough votes to not have a tie tonight and actually get one without a game of chance. If we miss, then we haven't hurt our cause too much.

I'm going to leave my vote as is. I've seen a few mafia members be inactive, come in, declare allegiance to the town, then go dark. Only hoping that this is currently the case. The remainder of the day will really determine if my gut is right or not. 

We started with 17 players, have lost 3 leaving 14 remaining. By the above vote count, we're still missing two votes (@EyehatethePEexam PE and @MeowMeow PE).


----------



## steel

beccabun PE said:


> Not sure why you would think that. Look at the ties that were created yesterday. Someone could have broken the tie and kept chart from getting voted out. They could have been a mafia making a strategic move, or a townie with no intel trying to have a decision made.


I was just responding to Doth's point about ties benefitting us the townies this round pretty well lol. I wasn't being serious about it haha


----------



## RBHeadge PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> I kinda think @MadamPirate PE wouldn't vote for herself if she was mafia. She's swamped with work and too busy to play, but I also don't see her intentionally hurting her team. Maybe I'm overthinking it, but this gives me slight town tilt. Which leads me to...


I'm inclined to agree. But I'm not sure that cheby is mafia either.


----------



## MeowMeow PE

@BlueBlueprintPE I vote for @MadamPirate PE


----------



## txjennah PE

blybrook PE said:


> I've seen a mafia vote for themselves in the past when their team had a solid lead and there was no other choice to preserve the game. I've also seen townies vote for themselves to get out of the game for various reasons that popped up after the round started. Not saying this hasn't happened for a mafia member in the past either, it's just odd.
> 
> I believe that there was a total of 4 mafia this round. We're not even through day three and have already dwindled their numbers by 50% (if my belief on the original count is correct).
> 
> Right now, the mafia is on the run. Townies have been lucky with the tie breakers the past few nights. Hopefully we get enough votes to not have a tie tonight and actually get one without a game of chance. If we miss, then we haven't hurt our cause too much.
> 
> I'm going to leave my vote as is. I've seen a few mafia members be inactive, come in, declare allegiance to the town, then go dark. Only hoping that this is currently the case. The remainder of the day will really determine if my gut is right or not.
> 
> We started with 17 players, have lost 3 leaving 14 remaining. By the above vote count, we're still missing two votes (@EyehatethePEexam PE and @MeowMeow PE).


I've definitely voted for myself before as Maf, when the entire town appears against me and there's no way of weaseling my way out of a town vote.


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

Vote count:

5x @ChebyshevII PE (becca, bly, dld, doth, jean)
0x @DLD PE (cheb)
7x @MadamPirate PE (eng_girl, MP, RBH, spit, cheb, txj, meow)
1x @Spitfire6532 (vhab)


----------



## blybrook PE

@BlueBlueprintPE I've been swayed. I hereby change my vote to @MadamPirate PE 

I know she stated she is busy with new work as well. Let's see if this pays off, if nothing else, she doesn't need to worry about the game.


----------



## blybrook PE

txjennah PE said:


> I've definitely voted for myself before as Maf, when the entire town appears against me and there's no way of weaseling my way out of a town vote.


I think I remember that round. BUT you voted for yourself near the end of the day, not in the beginning. Unless there's something else going on that I'm not aware of.


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

Vote count:

4x @ChebyshevII PE (becca, bly, dld, doth, jean)
0x @DLD PE (cheb)
8x @MadamPirate PE (eng_girl, MP, RBH, spit, cheb, txj, meow, bly)
1x @Spitfire6532 (vhab)


----------



## txjennah PE

blybrook PE said:


> I think I remember that round. BUT you voted for yourself near the end of the day, not in the beginning. Unless there's something else going on that I'm not aware of.


Yep I think we were both maf that round (and I somehow didn't get voted off that night, and I was like, "HOW? I AM TROLLING SO HARD RIGHT NOW.")

You're right, it was later in the day. The only thing I can think of is that mp thinks it's inevitable based on the close vote yesterday? Idk. I hope she isn't townie.


----------



## DLD PE

@BlueBlueprintPE I change my vote to @MadamPirate PE


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

Vote count:

3x @ChebyshevII PE (becca, bly, dld, doth, jean)
0x @DLD PE (cheb)
9x @MadamPirate PE (eng_girl, MP, RBH, spit, cheb, txj, meow, bly, dld)
1x @Spitfire6532 (vhab)


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> I don't like this. My gut tells me that @Spitfire6532 is a regular townie.


I could change my vote, but at this point it would not matter.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

time?


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

time. sorry guys. got distracted cleaning.


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

@MadamPirate PE was thrown from the train. she was a MAFIA. game will resume Monday.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Good gravy guys! 3 in a row!


----------



## blybrook PE

Woohoo! Good job everyone!

This has to be some kind of record!


----------



## txjennah PE

TEAM WORK IS DREAM WORK


----------



## Eng_Girl95

@BlueBlueprintPE always mods the quick games!


----------



## MeowMeow PE

Yeah how does this happen?!?!


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

If I didn't know this was a no-PM game, I'd assume the cop was doing some heavy lifting in the background.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Oversimplified look, not intended as final analysis

Lit of people who did not vote for chart or MP on Thursday:
spit, cheb, bly, becca, vhab, rbh

List of people who did not vote for MP on Friday:
becca, doth, jean, meow, vhab, eyehate

Intersection:
becca, vhab


----------



## RBHeadge PE

MeowMeow PE said:


> Yeah how does this happen?!?!


Luck. Lots of luck.


RNG selects four players. One who gets a lot of votes on day 1 as a meme, and three others.
Only two people cast a vote on day 1. A meme vote for square and another a random vote for someone else. RNG lynches the the mafia.
Of the three remaining mafia, at least two are too busy the first day/night to cast a nightkill vote. Could be all three mafia players if @BlueBlueprintPE is allowing a simple majority of mafia votes to effect the nightkill. No nightkill happens as a result.
No nightkill happens and I note the three players who haven't logged on since the afternoon of the day before.
Thread votes in force and three-way tie ensues between those aforementioned players. RNG has (at least) 2/3 chance of picking a mafia. It does.
A little deductive reasoning identifies another mafia. _This is not luck related._
Cassandra is activated on day 1, but it's not clear yet if that has made a casual difference in the game yet.
Item 3 has easily the most direct causal impact on the round. However one could argue it spawns from item 1.
Item 2 was lucky for the town, but it was implied in a few posts that it was going to happen the next day regardless. Ditto for item 5.
Items 4 and 6 are just routine gameplay.
Item 7 is TBD. There is an element of luck and utility for the town but it doesn't look like it'll matter.

Overall, it's a very different game if the nightkill happens on night 1. Right now its 12v1 with an all-but-certain outcome. If the nightkill happened it would might be closer to 9v3 with an unknown number of indicators.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

OT: everyone should top off their car(s) soon. Gas prices are about to go up a lot becuase of the unfolding "geopolitical situation".

Don't hoard gas of course, but might as well fill your cars up now rather than in a few days when the prices will be likely be higher.


----------



## DLD PE

Damn Russians.


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

I forgot tomorrow is a holiday. I don’t know how many people have tomorrow off (I do). Should we resume Tuesday?

@DLD PE , @RBHeadge PE, @ChebyshevII PE , @MeowMeow PE , @EyehatethePEexam PE , @txjennah PE , @eng_girl95 , @Spitfire6532 , @jean15paul_PE , @blybrook PE , @beccabun PE , @Dothracki PE , @vhab49_PE


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

I'm not off tomorrow.


----------



## blybrook PE

I'm not off tomorrow but I'm willing to defer to the mods schedule. 

I'm good with waiting another day.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

I'm off tomorrow. I'm good with playing or waiting until Tuesday.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Not off tomorrow. I'm good either way.


----------



## DLD PE

I'll play if I wasn't nightkilled  

I'm working today.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

I'm working today, but am good to play.

Oh wait...


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I'm technically off, but I'm at work for the first part of the morning anyway.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> OT: everyone should top off their car(s) soon. Gas prices are about to go up a lot becuase of the unfolding "geopolitical situation".
> 
> Don't hoard gas of course, but might as well fill your cars up now rather than in a few days when the prices will be likely be higher.


Lucky me, I filled up on Friday, since was needed to get home.


----------



## DLD PE

I hoarded enough gas to get to the golf course yesterday. I'm good.


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

Gameplay will resume tomorrow. I’ll be out and about and it seems like we have plenty of remaining players who are off. And those unlucky enough to be working. You get a total focus day ( as it that exists).


----------



## MeowMeow PE

I'm back to work today sadly. Had a great vacation though!!! I've got some work I can do from the sofa this morning so I'm easing into the day at least! Watching the price is right while I work lol


----------



## Dothracki PE

At the rate we are going, we could probably give it a day off to make the game go a little longer


----------



## txjennah PE

I'm one of the unlucky ones working, but it's been good to have some focus time!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

txjennah PE said:


>




I ate a banana before kickboxing class, and ... it was not enough before KB class. Wanted to ralph the whole time.


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

@RBHeadge PE was found unconscious in his room by @djl PE who was checking tickets and making sure all the passengers were comfortable and prepared for the long cold night. @djl PE called for a doctor aboard and after a very close call they miraculously were able to revive @RBHeadge PE. He had been poisoned but being part fish, the poison wasn’t fatal.

remaining passengers
@DLD PE , @RBHeadge PE, @ChebyshevII PE , @MeowMeow PE , @EyehatethePEexam PE , @txjennah PE , @eng_girl95 , @Spitfire6532 , @jean15paul_PE , @blybrook PE , @beccabun PE , @Dothracki PE , @vhab49_PE


----------



## DLD PE




----------



## Dothracki PE

DLD PE said:


> View attachment 27091


Yes, yes, I remember. I had lasagna.


----------



## MeowMeow PE

I guess I can announce that I am the cop. I was going to wait until tomorrow after my last investigation to announce my findings, but since it appears the doc is still alive, and in case mafia wanted to NK me tonight, I might as well announce it now. So if we don't lynch the last mafia today, then *DOC, PLEASE SAVE ME TONIGHT!!!!*

I have had 4 investigations so far. Three have come back as regular townie. One has come back as not regular townie, however, they could be the doc. I am a little hesitant to announce who the not regular townie is, but I guess since it appears that Cassandra is no longer with us, and since I only have one investigation left tomorrow, then I can't see the harm in announcing it at this point in the game.

Here are the investigation results:
@RBHeadge PE - regular townie (Sorry folks that this doesn't really help us, since after last night that became apparent) 
@Spitfire6532 - regular townie (HOW HAVE YOU STILL NEVER BEEN MAFIA?!?!?!?!) 
@vhab49_PE - regular townie 
@txjennah PE - NOT regular townie 

Obviously, please don't lynch @txjennah PE today just in case she is the doc.


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

MeowMeow PE said:


> I guess I can announce that I am the cop. I was going to wait until tomorrow after my last investigation to announce my findings, but since it appears the doc is still alive, and in case mafia wanted to NK me tonight, I might as well announce it now. So if we don't lynch the last mafia today, then *DOC, PLEASE SAVE ME TONIGHT!!!!*
> 
> I have had 4 investigations so far. Three have come back as regular townie. One has come back as not regular townie, however, they could be the doc. I am a little hesitant to announce who the not regular townie is, but I guess since it appears that Cassandra is no longer with us, and since I only have one investigation left tomorrow, then I can't see the harm in announcing it at this point in the game.
> 
> Here are the investigation results:
> @RBHeadge PE - regular townie (Sorry folks that this doesn't really help us, since after last night that became apparent)
> @Spitfire6532 - regular townie (HOW HAVE YOU STILL NEVER BEEN MAFIA?!?!?!?!)
> @vhab49_PE - regular townie
> @txjennah PE - NOT regular townie
> 
> Obviously, please don't lynch @txjennah PE today just in case she is the doc.


----------



## txjennah PE

Hahahah welp.


----------



## txjennah PE

Ok, since the Mafia now have this information and not the townies...yes, I am the doc. Please do not kill me today or else Meow is gonna get NK'd tonight.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

MeowMeow PE said:


> I guess I can announce that I am the cop. I was going to wait until tomorrow after my last investigation to announce my findings, but since it appears the doc is still alive, and in case mafia wanted to NK me tonight, I might as well announce it now. So if we don't lynch the last mafia today, then *DOC, PLEASE SAVE ME TONIGHT!!!!*
> 
> I have had 4 investigations so far. Three have come back as regular townie. One has come back as not regular townie, however, they could be the doc. I am a little hesitant to announce who the not regular townie is, but I guess since it appears that Cassandra is no longer with us, and since I only have one investigation left tomorrow, then I can't see the harm in announcing it at this point in the game.
> 
> Here are the investigation results:
> @RBHeadge PE - regular townie (Sorry folks that this doesn't really help us, since after last night that became apparent)
> @Spitfire6532 - regular townie (HOW HAVE YOU STILL NEVER BEEN MAFIA?!?!?!?!)
> @vhab49_PE - regular townie
> @txjennah PE - NOT regular townie
> 
> Obviously, please don't lynch @txjennah PE today just in case she is the doc.


@MeowMeow PE is the cop!? 
@txjennah PE is the doc!?
This is getting interesting!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I would suspect someone other than @MeowMeow PE to be the cop under normal circumstances...but IIRC this is a no PM round, so I think that rules things out.


----------



## MeowMeow PE

txjennah PE said:


> Ok, since the Mafia now have this information and not the townies...yes, I am the doc. Please do not kill me today or else Meow is gonna get NK'd tonight.


I’m really sorry if I get you NK. Maybe I shouldn’t have told everyone! Eek! But I thought at this point in the game full transparency might be better, or at least not hurt? But I often don’t see the consequences of things until it’s too late!


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

@MeowMeow PE do you know who you're investigating tonight?


----------



## txjennah PE

txjennah PE said:


> Why was he the obvious choice? Didn't he just use a wheel to take out square?


@jean15paul_PE Haha yep, which is why I asked this earlier in the game. Not intentional, just missed Steel's post announcing he was Cassandra.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> I would suspect someone other than @MeowMeow PE to be the cop under normal circumstances...but IIRC this is a no PM round, so I think that rules things out.


I'm not sure I understand this post


----------



## MeowMeow PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> @MeowMeow PE do you know who you're investigating tonight?


Not yet. Going to wait and see how the day plays out.


----------



## txjennah PE

MeowMeow PE said:


> I’m really sorry if I get you NK. Maybe I shouldn’t have told everyone! Eek! But I thought at this point in the game full transparency might be better, or at least not hurt? But I often don’t see the consequences of things until it’s too late!


It's all good! These no PM threads definitely make things harder (in a good way!)


----------



## blybrook PE

An interesting way to start the day. Glad to hear that we've had a doc save.


----------



## DLD PE

@BlueBlueprintPE I cast a vote for @EyehatethePEexam PE for the time being.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

I'm trying to process all this on three hours of sleep.

And the only thing I can conclude is: I need caffeine asap.


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

DLD PE said:


> @BlueBlueprintPE I cast a vote for @EyehatethePEexam PE for the time being.


I'm really grateful yesterday didn't go. I didn't log on until last night when time was declared. When I logged off on Thursday I assumed I was dead, so I guess I had a meaningless self-vote on Friday. I'll be a little more active today.


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Oversimplified look, not intended as final analysis
> 
> Lit of people who did not vote for chart or MP on Thursday:
> spit, cheb, bly, becca, vhab, rbh
> 
> List of people who did not vote for MP on Friday:
> becca, doth, jean, meow, vhab, eyehate
> 
> Intersection:
> becca, vhab


@BlueBlueprintPE I tentatively vote for @beccabun PE. I have to read back and see if anyone asked vhab if they were mafia.


----------



## Spitfire6532

MeowMeow PE said:


> I guess I can announce that I am the cop. I was going to wait until tomorrow after my last investigation to announce my findings, but since it appears the doc is still alive, and in case mafia wanted to NK me tonight, I might as well announce it now. So if we don't lynch the last mafia today, then *DOC, PLEASE SAVE ME TONIGHT!!!!*
> 
> I have had 4 investigations so far. Three have come back as regular townie. One has come back as not regular townie, however, they could be the doc. I am a little hesitant to announce who the not regular townie is, but I guess since it appears that Cassandra is no longer with us, and since I only have one investigation left tomorrow, then I can't see the harm in announcing it at this point in the game.
> 
> Here are the investigation results:
> @RBHeadge PE - regular townie (Sorry folks that this doesn't really help us, since after last night that became apparent)
> @Spitfire6532 - regular townie (HOW HAVE YOU STILL NEVER BEEN MAFIA?!?!?!?!)
> @vhab49_PE - regular townie
> @txjennah PE - NOT regular townie
> 
> Obviously, please don't lynch @txjennah PE today just in case she is the doc.


I have no idea how I haven't been mafia yet. It seems my fate is that of a loyal townie.

I have to look back at old posts to try to make a more informed vote today, but from what I am remembering, I will put in a vote for the time being:

@BlueBlueprintPE I vote for @ChebyshevII PE


----------



## txjennah PE

EyehatethePEexam PE said:


> @BlueBlueprintPE I tentatively vote for @beccabun PE. I have to read back and see if anyone asked vhab if they were mafia.


vhab is a townie based on Meow's investigation.


----------



## txjennah PE

@BlueBlueprintPE I put in a placeholder vote for @beccabun PE for now.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

BlueBlueprintPE said:


> @RBHeadge PE was found unconscious in his room by @djl PE who was checking tickets and making sure all the passengers were comfortable and prepared for the long cold night. @djl PE called for a doctor aboard and after a very close call they miraculously were able to revive @RBHeadge PE. He had been poisoned but being part fish, the poison wasn’t fatal.
> 
> remaining passengers
> @DLD PE , @RBHeadge PE, @ChebyshevII PE , @MeowMeow PE , @EyehatethePEexam PE , @txjennah PE , @eng_girl95 , @Spitfire6532 , @jean15paul_PE , @blybrook PE , @beccabun PE , @Dothracki PE , @vhab49_PE


Thanks @txjennah PE !


----------



## DLD PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> I'm trying to process all this on three hours of sleep.
> 
> And the only thing I can conclude is: I need caffeine asap.


And maybe some fish lasagna.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

MeowMeow PE said:


> I guess I can announce that I am the cop. I was going to wait until tomorrow after my last investigation to announce my findings, but since it appears the doc is still alive, and in case mafia wanted to NK me tonight, I might as well announce it now. So if we don't lynch the last mafia today, then *DOC, PLEASE SAVE ME TONIGHT!!!!*
> 
> I have had 4 investigations so far. Three have come back as regular townie. One has come back as not regular townie, however, they could be the doc. I am a little hesitant to announce who the not regular townie is, but I guess since it appears that Cassandra is no longer with us, and since I only have one investigation left tomorrow, then I can't see the harm in announcing it at this point in the game.
> 
> Here are the investigation results:
> @RBHeadge PE - regular townie (Sorry folks that this doesn't really help us, since after last night that became apparent)
> @Spitfire6532 - regular townie (HOW HAVE YOU STILL NEVER BEEN MAFIA?!?!?!?!)
> @vhab49_PE - regular townie
> @txjennah PE - NOT regular townie
> 
> Obviously, please don't lynch @txjennah PE today just in case she is the doc.





txjennah PE said:


> Ok, since the Mafia now have this information and not the townies...yes, I am the doc. Please do not kill me today or else Meow is gonna get NK'd tonight.



I've gotten some lunch and caffeine and thought this over.

The posts above are logically self-consistent and believable. The scenario(s) where this is an elaborate mafia ploy are non-credible. To execute such a scheme is extremely high risk and low-medium reward. Don't have the brainpower or time right now to type out the game-theory, so I hope it's sort of self explanatory.

*I'm treating it all as legit.*


----------



## beccabun PE

Targeting @RBHeadge PE was a rookie move this early in the round. I wouldn't make that move.


----------



## chart94 PE




----------



## DLD PE

beccabun PE said:


> Targeting @RBHeadge PE was a rookie move this early in the round. I wouldn't make that move.


I agree, except it's not that early in the round. At the same time, I'm subject to change my vote with more info.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

jean15paul_PE said:


> I'm not sure I understand this post


It's typical strategy for some in PMs to have someone else pose as the cop or doc in order to allow the real one to hide from the mafia. My point is, I trust @MeowMeow PE when they say they're the cop.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

And because I'm somewhat paying attention...

@BlueBlueprintPE I vote @Spitfire6532 in retaliation for the time being. If more information comes to light I'll potentially switch my vote


----------



## DLD PE

@BlueBlueprintPE I change my vote to @ChebyshevII PE for voting for a confirmed townie.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

DLD PE said:


> @BlueBlueprintPE I change my vote to @ChebyshevII PE for voting for a confirmed townie.


Oops. I guess I'm NOT paying attention.

@BlueBlueprintPE I vote for @DLD PE instead.


----------



## blybrook PE

I'm about to go into a NCSEA webinar, looks like I've got a few posts to read through when it's over. This is turning into an interesting day...


----------



## beccabun PE

DLD PE said:


> I agree, except it's not that early in the round. At the same time, I'm subject to change my vote with more info.


Early in the sense that the mafia has only taken out one non-mafia. The chances that they took out the doctor with their one NK are too slim. A seasoned doc with little other info (particularly in a non-PM round) would probably protect RBH, and a seasoned mafia member would know to target another player.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Work in progress:

Townie++++ @RBHeadge PE, @MeowMeow PE, @txjennah PE ,@Spitfire6532 , @vhab49_PE
Townie+++ 
Townie++ @Dothracki PE, 
Townie+ @DLD PE, @eng_girl95, @blybrook PE
Neutral @ChebyshevII PE, 
Mafia+@beccabun PE
IDK @EyehatethePEexam PE

Notes:
bly, on day 1 elected not to create a threeway tie. Which had effect of providing some town utility. Would have been a negative utility move for mafia, implies he is town. 
dld, second vote for chart (+)
doth, cast final tying vote for chart (++) which ensured (at least) 2/3 chance of lynching maf.
becca, pointed out square's tell (+), didn't vote for square (-), didn't vote for maf on the Thr or Fri (-)
eyehate chart voted for him (+), chart voted for him out of self preservation (-), voted for chart(+), did so out of self preservation (-), voted or MP (+), but did so out of self preservation (-), voted out of self preservation for two mafia - math says this is a push, but gut gives (+), flawed game theory on day 1(-)
jean, points out eyehates flawed game theory (+) 
eg95, her vote change from eyehate to chart was indirectly a vote for MP(+)
No additional useful voting information can be gleaned from Friday's vote given the cop/doc revelation.

In my mind it's down to three potential players: cheb, eyehate, becca
Cheb has not accumulated any positive or negative utility. Eyehate has gained a lot of positive and negative utility that appears to be a wash. becca has net negative utility.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Seems like the safe route would be to go with the one that has the most negative?

@BlueBlueprintPE I don't actually want to vote for @DLD PE , so please switch my vote to @beccabun PE


----------



## beccabun PE

If RBHs analysis does me in today, then I hope I'm the only townie taken out and you guys can win the game tomorrow. One accidental townie elimination is pretty good for this large of a round.


----------



## beccabun PE

@BlueBlueprintPE I vote for @EyehatethePEexam PE


----------



## steel

Please nobody accuse me of saying something earlier in the game that I never said.

thank you.​


----------



## RBHeadge PE

beccabun PE said:


> Targeting @RBHeadge PE was a rookie move this early in the round.


It was night 3. Not _that_ early. I usually get nk'd on night 3 or 4. By that point it typically doesn't matter if I survive because I've already done enough damage to the mafia and the doctor has better saves.
OTOH it makes sense to continue to protect me this long in a no-pm and death=silence round. I hadn't thought about that utility until just now.



DLD PE said:


> I agree, except it's not that early in the round.


yep.


ChebyshevII PE said:


> And because I'm somewhat paying attention...
> 
> @BlueBlueprintPE I vote @Spitfire6532 in retaliation for the time being. If more information comes to light I'll potentially switch my vote


The cop cleared spitfire.



beccabun PE said:


> If RBHs analysis does me in today, then I hope I'm the only townie taken out and you guys can win the game tomorrow. One accidental townie elimination is pretty good for this large of a round.


Sorry.
I haven't actually figured out who I'm going to vote for yet. The math isn't that solid on your alignment. hence narrowing it down to three candidates. The math is more supportive of other players being townies so this is more of a POE thing.
I think social cues are a valid tool here too. _which aren't my strongpoint and aren't included above._


----------



## steel

RBHeadge PE said:


> edit your post


Why? I'm not allowed to reveal that I was a regular townie? I said they way earlier in the game that i was a regular townie. I'm not altering gameplay with this statement.


----------



## MeowMeow PE

steelnole15 said:


> Why? I'm not allowed to reveal that I was a regular townie? I said they way earlier in the game that i was a regular townie. I'm not altering gameplay with this statement.


Except that you certainly can be altering gameplay with the statement. I’d recommend editing it immediately.


----------



## Eng_Girl95

@beccabun PE is mafia.

@BlueBlueprintPE I vote for @beccabun PE


----------



## steel

MeowMeow PE said:


> Except that you certainly can be altering gameplay with the statement. I’d recommend editing it immediately.


By saying I'm townie? I said I was townie when i was alive, not saying anything different lol


----------



## MeowMeow PE

steelnole15 said:


> By saying I'm townie? I said I was townie when i was alive, not saying anything different lol


You could be giving away the position of another player…….


----------



## Eng_Girl95

MeowMeow PE said:


> You could be giving away the position of another player…….


Wait, I’m confused? When a player says they were a townie, how would that reveal someone’s role?

he didn’t reveal who the cop, doc, or Cassandra was. We still don’t know who the Cassandra was and you already revealed the cop and doc?

why don’t I understand this?


----------



## txjennah PE

eng_girl95 said:


> Wait, I’m confused? When a player says they were a townie, how would that reveal someone’s role?
> 
> he didn’t reveal who the cop, doc, or Cassandra was. We still don’t know who the Cassandra was and you already revealed the cop and doc?
> 
> why don’t I understand this?


There's no issue with revealing a role if you're still in play. But if I got NK'd, I can't be announcing to the thread what my role was. It takes the mystery away of which special roles are still in play.


----------



## beccabun PE

eng_girl95 said:


> @beccabun PE is mafia.
> 
> @BlueBlueprintPE I vote for @beccabun PE


I assumed that targeting @RBHeadge PE was a rookie move and this confirms it. 

@BlueBlueprintPE I vote for @eng_girl95


----------



## RBHeadge PE

ALL, let's drop this conversation until after the round is over. I can explain how this messes with gameplay later. I'd rather not have more of an impact on the round than it has already. Even if it won't matter in the end.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

BlueBlueprintPE said:


> 8) You are not allowed to reveal your role, privately or publicly, after you have been eliminated. You may not post screengrabs of private messages in this thread.


@steelnole15 it is specifically prohibited in the rules to reveal your alignment after you have been eliminated. This should be the only reason you need to listen to the others, thanks!


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

MadamPirate PE said:


> @steelnole15 it is specifically prohibited in the rules to reveal your alignment after you have been eliminated. This should be the only reason you need to listen to the others, thanks!


Thank you!


----------



## Eng_Girl95

txjennah PE said:


> There's no issue with revealing a role if you're still in play. But if I got NK'd, I can't be announcing to the thread what my role was. It takes the mystery away of which special roles are still in play.


But did steel actually reveal a role? He just called you out for accusing him of it?

forgove me if I missed a post! I just didn’t know he revealed himself as the Cassandra earlier in the game. I didn’t recall seeing him say “I’m the Cassandra.”


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

I think I made it through all the shenanigans and vote changes so far today. If I missed one, let me know. 

x1 @eng_girl95 (becca)
x4 @beccabun PE (cheb, eg, eye, txj)
x2 @ChebyshevII PE (dld, spit)


----------



## Eng_Girl95

@BlueBlueprintPE Can I please retract my vote for now? @txjennah PE is confusing me since she said Steel announced he was the Cassandra, but I can’t find that post and now I am really confused cause the Cassandra might still be alive?

This is all really weird and I’m getting super stressed and idk maybe I shouldn’t be playing anymore this round? Can I withdraw?


----------



## txjennah PE

eng_girl95 said:


> But did steel actually reveal a role? He just called you out for accusing him of it?
> 
> forgove me if I missed a post! *EDIT*


I'm editing parts of your message to respect the request others have made to not impact the game further with the discussion. But I also don't want to ignore your question. 

I apologize if I come across as pedantic with this response, but part of what makes this game so fun is assuming someone's alignment based on their posts and comments. Sometimes that alignment is incorrectly assumed. If someone gets NK'd or voted off, then that person can't be revealing their role because it can mess with the assumptions already made in play.


----------



## txjennah PE

eng_girl95 said:


> This is all really weird and I’m getting super stressed and idk maybe I shouldn’t be playing anymore this round? Can I withdraw?


This is turning into a mess


----------



## Eng_Girl95

txjennah PE said:


> This is turning into a mess


No no no I didn’t mean to make a mess! I just get super stressed it when I can’t find something I’m looking for!


----------



## txjennah PE

eng_girl95 said:


> No no no I didn’t mean to make a mess! I just get super stressed it when I can’t find something I’m looking for!


I hope this clears everything up.

(1) I am the doc, not the cop
(2) I made an assumption
(3) My assumptions are not always correct.

End of story.


----------



## DLD PE

eng_girl95 said:


> @BlueBlueprintPE Can I please retract my vote for now? @txjennah PE is confusing me since she said Steel announced he was the Cassandra, but I can’t find that post and now I am really confused cause the Cassandra might still be alive?
> 
> This is all really weird and I’m getting super stressed and idk maybe I shouldn’t be playing anymore this round? Can I withdraw?


You're fine. It's just a game so please don't stress over it. 

We can discuss the situation later and talk about rules and all that after the round. 

I'm pretty sure the Cassandra is dead and there's one mafia left. It's more than likely between @beccabun PE , @EyehatethePEexam PE and @ChebyshevII PE.


----------



## MeowMeow PE

eng_girl95 said:


> This is all really weird and I’m getting super stressed and idk maybe I shouldn’t be playing anymore this round? Can I withdraw?


You don’t need to withdraw. We understand you are just confused!! No worries. We will explain everything after the game is over.


----------



## Eng_Girl95

I’ll just lurk and pay attention. Maybe I just need some more practice analyzing without stressing? Lol


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Ok, I need a recap to keep my brain straight. Anyone got a spreadsheet?
This isn't reads, analysis, or any game theory. This is just a recap of what we know.

Original list of players:
@DLD PE , @RBHeadge PE , @ChebyshevII PE , @MeowMeow PE , @steelnole15 , @EyehatethePEexam PE , @txjennah PE , @eng_girl95 , @Spitfire6532 , @jean15paul_PE , @blybrook PE , @beccabun PE , @Dothracki PE , @MadamPirate PE , @vhab49_PE , @chart94 , @squaretaper LIT AF PE

DLD: ?​RB: townie (cop investigation and doc save)​Cheb: ?​Meow: cop (self identify)​Steel: town (killed by maf... maybe cassandra based on stating bly's alignment in bold?)​Eye: ?​TxJ: Doc (self identify & cop investigation)​EngGrl: ?​Spit: town (cop investigation)​jean15paul: ? (I know I'm town, but self identify as town doesn't count)​bly: ?​becca: ?​Doth: ?​MP: maf (town lynch)​vhab: town (cop investigation)​chart: maf (town lynch)​square: maf (town lynch)​
Is this right? Did I miss anything?
Assuming this is right, possible remaining mafia are DLD, Cheb, Eye, EngGrl, bly, becca, Doth, or me (not maf, but listing for completeness).


----------



## DLD PE

@BlueBlueprintPE I currently withdraw my vote for @ChebyshevII PE for the time being. Curious to see what our cop's final investigation reveals.


----------



## steel

Spoiler: Voting Spreadsheet - no gameplay


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

eng_girl95 said:


> @beccabun PE is mafia.
> 
> @BlueBlueprintPE I vote for @beccabun PE


Please elaborate. 
I'm playing catchup... might have missed something.


----------



## MeowMeow PE

Yes, I'm also curious @eng_girl95 how you are so sure that Becs is mafia?


----------



## DLD PE

MeowMeow PE said:


> Yes, I'm also curious @eng_girl95 how you are so sure that Becs is mafia?


@eng_girl95


----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ




----------



## Spitfire6532

DLD PE said:


> @BlueBlueprintPE I currently withdraw my vote for @ChebyshevII PE for the time being. Curious to see what our cop's final investigation reveals.


Logistics question, will we know the cops investigation result today? Or would that information not be given out until tomorrow?


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

Spitfire6532 said:


> Logistics question, will we know the cops investigation result today? Or would that information not be given out until tomorrow?


all investigations to date have been revealed. the cop has one investigation remaining for tomorrow.


----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ




----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ




----------



## Eng_Girl95

DLD PE said:


> @eng_girl95
> 
> View attachment 27097


Okay, hounding me isn’t gonna get me to tell you, even if I actually had a reason. 

All I know is Becca didn’t vote for Eye, chart, or MP on day 2 and didn’t vote for chart of MP on day 3.


----------



## DLD PE

eng_girl95 said:


> Okay, hounding me isn’t gonna get me to tell you, even if I actually had a reason.
> 
> All I know is Becca didn’t vote for Eye, chart, or MP on day 2 and didn’t vote for chart of MP on day 3.


Why would @beccabun PE vote for @chart94 on Day 3? Chart was already dead (lynched on Day 2).


----------



## blybrook PE

Geeze, attend a webinar for CEU's and rejoin the thread to find a real cluster.... Didn't expect things to be so sideways.

@steelnole15 had a bold post about my alignment the day after the Cassandra was activated. This was taken by several to mean he was the Cassandra, I have to believe this is why he was targeted for the night kill.

I have not seen any other post that _*might *_have been from the Cassandra with a clear declaration of anyone's alignment. We'll get clarification on this after the round is over from @BlueBlueprintPE. I have not gone back through the posts and votes to determine if anyone other than @MadamPirate PE voted for themselves which would've been the Cassandra voting for themselves (again, maybe @BlueBlueprintPE tracked this behind the scenes and we just don't know).

I am assuming that there were 4 mafia members to begin with. The town has cleared out 3 of them so far, and in record time if I recall correctly. With that in mind...

I have to think the attempt on @RBHeadge PE was out of self preservation of the last mafia member. RBH has been a solid member in all the rounds I've played and read through. Taking him out would have helped the remaining member remain hidden with the lack of additional reads or thoughts from a very strong player (for the unaware, we did attempt to have him as our representative in the national / world mafia rounds a year or so ago, but work got in the way for full time participation).

In the case of this no PM round, it caused both the Doc and Cop to announce themselves after the save (I'm going to believe that their posts are accurate and not a mafia ploy). This could be detrimental to the town as it gives the remaining mafia member clear targets. We know that the cop has one investigation left per the recent post by @BlueBlueprintPE and @MeowMeow PE.

I think that the mafia has had some issues getting player involvement. There was no night kill the first night, likely due to work or other issues preventing participation. I get it, real life is more important than game.

Not everyone voted the first few days, just look at the spreadsheet provided by @steelnole15 or the analysis by @RBHeadge PE. This is also typical in rounds with a large number of players. However, it also creates suspicion against the more inactive players as the round progresses.

@BlueBlueprintPE current vote is for @beccabun PE pending further information.


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

Includes vote retractions and updates... I think I captured it all. 

x1 @eng_girl95 (becca)
x4 @beccabun PE (cheb, eg, eye, txj, Bly)
x1 @ChebyshevII PE (dld, spit)


----------



## RBHeadge PE

@BlueBlueprintPE Do the mafia need a simple majority or a true majority to produce a nightkill?

i.e. on night one, would they have needed 2/3 votes for a target or 1 vote and 2 abstentions?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE




----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

RBHeadge PE said:


> @BlueBlueprintPE Do the mafia need a simple majority or a true majority to produce a nightkill?
> 
> i.e. on night one, would they have needed 2/3 votes for a target or 1 vote and 2 abstentions?


the rules require at least 2 votes for a nightkill, unless only 1 mafia remained.


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

also ...


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Work in progress:
> 
> Townie++++ @RBHeadge PE, @MeowMeow PE, @txjennah PE ,@Spitfire6532 , @vhab49_PE
> Townie+++
> Townie++ @Dothracki PE,
> Townie+ @DLD PE, @eng_girl95, @blybrook PE
> Neutral @ChebyshevII PE,
> Mafia+@beccabun PE
> IDK @EyehatethePEexam PE
> 
> Notes:
> bly, on day 1 elected not to create a threeway tie. Which had effect of providing some town utility. Would have been a negative utility move for mafia, implies he is town.
> dld, second vote for chart (+)
> doth, cast final tying vote for chart (++) which ensured (at least) 2/3 chance of lynching maf.
> becca, pointed out square's tell (+), didn't vote for square (-), didn't vote for maf on the Thr or Fri (-)
> eyehate chart voted for him (+), chart voted for him out of self preservation (-), voted for chart(+), did so out of self preservation (-), voted or MP (+), but did so out of self preservation (-), voted out of self preservation for two mafia - math says this is a push, but gut gives (+), flawed game theory on day 1(-)
> jean, points out eyehates flawed game theory (+)
> eg95, her vote change from eyehate to chart was indirectly a vote for MP(+)
> No additional useful voting information can be gleaned from Friday's vote given the cop/doc revelation.
> 
> In my mind it's down to three potential players: cheb, eyehate, becca
> Cheb has not accumulated any positive or negative utility. Eyehate has gained a lot of positive and negative utility that appears to be a wash. becca has net negative utility.


I'm a shotgun blast of utility! 

Work and personal life are exhausting right now, I'm putting no analytical effort into the game beyond initial reactions when I read posts. Don't count on me for much other than snark.


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

steelnole15 said:


> Please nobody accuse me of saying something earlier in the game that I never said.
> ​thank you.​


You said the right twix was better than the left twix and you're not getting off the hook for it.


----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ

How much can a NPC talk lol


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

BlueBlueprintPE said:


> Includes vote retractions and updates... I think I captured it all.
> 
> x1 @eng_girl95 (becca)
> x4 @beccabun PE (cheb, eg, eye, txj, Bly)
> x1 @ChebyshevII PE (dld, spit)


Hm... I thought I voted, but I can't find it. Maybe I never posted it.

@BlueBlueprintPE I vote for @ChebyshevII PE


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

x1 @eng_girl95 (becca)
x4 @beccabun PE (cheb, eg, eye, txj, Bly)
x2 @ChebyshevII PE (dld, spit, jp)


----------



## Eng_Girl95

@BlueBlueprintPE Could I please cast my vote again for @beccabun PE


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

eng_girl95 said:


> @BlueBlueprintPE Could I please cast my vote again for @beccabun PE


since you asked so nicely ... 

x1 @eng_girl95 (becca)
x5 @beccabun PE (cheb, eg, eye, txj, Bly)
x2 @ChebyshevII PE (dld, spit, jp)


----------



## MeowMeow PE

@BlueBlueprintPE I guess I vote for @beccabun PE


----------



## RBHeadge PE

@BlueBlueprintPE I vote for @ChebyshevII PE


----------



## RBHeadge PE

In case we're wrong tonight.

@MeowMeow PE 
Please hold off on your investigation tomorrow until the thread has had a chance to discuss who it wants to investigate.


----------



## DLD PE

@BlueBlueprintPE I vote for @EyehatethePEexam PE


----------



## beccabun PE

Good luck tonight townies!


----------



## beccabun PE

beccabun PE said:


> Good luck tonight townies!


Well tonight and tomorrow


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

@BlueBlueprintPE i vote for @ChebyshevII PE


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

Time. Sorry had a family thing come up tonight. Give me a minute to go through everything.


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

Final vote:

x1 @eng_girl95 (becca)
x6 @beccabun PE (cheb, eg, eye, txj, Bly, meow)
x4 @ChebyshevII PE (dld, spit, jp, rbh, vhab)
X1 @EyehatethePEexam PE (dld)

Someone please correct me if I missed something. I'll check back shortly.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

I believe that's correct


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

ANTI-
CIPA-
TION!


----------



## blybrook PE

Did we get the last one?


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

@beccabun PE was lynched by the town. She was a regular townie just trying to get to her destination….


----------



## blybrook PE

Damn. Sorry @beccabun PE


----------



## MeowMeow PE

I’m sorry @beccabun PE


----------



## txjennah PE

I'm sorry @beccabun PE


----------



## txjennah PE

We-ell I'm probably going to be a  tomorrow, so fingers crossed we get the next maf then!

And we definitely have some good potential suspects to investigate.

::cough cough CHEB cough cough::


----------



## beccabun PE

all good gang! Non-PM rounds aren't my strong suit obviously lol. Good luck finding the (hopefully) last mafia, I know who would get my vote


----------



## DLD PE

@beccabun PE sorry you got dedded and couldn't get to your destination. Just remember for future rounds who DIDN'T vote for you.


----------



## steel

EyehatethePEexam PE said:


> You said the right twix was better than the left twix and you're not getting off the hook for it.


But, right twix is better.....


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

txjennah PE said:


> ...
> 
> And we definitely have some good potential suspects to investigate.
> 
> ::cough cough CHEB cough cough::


I concur


----------



## Eng_Girl95

So, if we lost the doc last night, we’re gonna lose the cop tonight probably if we don’t nab the final mafia today. Though I guess if there’s only one more investigation left it wouldn’t matter? Am I thinking right?


----------



## DLD PE

eng_girl95 said:


> So, if we lost the doc last night, we’re gonna lose the cop tonight probably if we don’t nab the final mafia today. Though I guess if there’s only one more investigation left it wouldn’t matter? Am I thinking right?


You are correct. More than likely the doc was nightkilled. The cop has one investigation left, so after today the cop effectively becomes a regular townie.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

They should get to use their final investigation before being nightkilled tonight.


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

no surprise here 

@txjennah PE was killed by the mafia

remaining players 

@blybrook PE @ChebyshevII PE @DLD PE @Dothracki PE @eng_girl95 @EyehatethePEexam PE @jean15paul_PE @MeowMeow PE @RBHeadge PE @Spitfire6532 @vhab49_PE


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I don't understand how I'm still alive. And I recognize I'm public enemy #1 in this game, but please be assured that I am NOT mafia this round.

@BlueBlueprintPE I vote @EyehatethePEexam PE for now.


----------



## MadamPirate PE




----------



## DLD PE

I'm thinking either @eng_girl95 or @EyehatethePEexam PE should be investigated. Thoughts?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

I can't add much to my analysis today. I'll repost my thoughts in a few minutes. 
We have one investigation left.
We will likely have to rely on social cues, priors, and behavior to root out the last mafia.

@ Everyone: what does your gut tell you?


----------



## txjennah PE

Whaaaaaat I got nightkilled????


----------



## RBHeadge PE

I've made some slight tweaks to yesterday's reads. In this case I broke up the townie+ category into two new categories reflecting that there was even some division within it yesterday.

Confirmed townies: @RBHeadge PE, @MeowMeow PE, @Spitfire6532 , @vhab49_PE

townie+++ @Dothracki PE 
townie++ @DLD PE, @blybrook PE
townie+ , @eng_girl95 @jean15paul_PE
neutral @EyehatethePEexam PE @ChebyshevII PE

I'd prioritize our investigation or discussions from the bottom up on that list.

definitions
neutral = no evidence to support being town or mafia, or equal evidence for both
townie+ = exhibited some towniness. Either through statements or indirect voting
townie++ = voted or not voted in a way that harmed the mafia
townie+++ = voted in a way that caused active damage to the mafia


----------



## DLD PE

My gut tells me to look at Night 1 and see which combination of 3 players would most likely not vote or not come to a consensus for the night kill. Possibilities (since @squaretaper LIT AF PE was lynched and therefore would not be able to cast a vote):

@chart94 , @MadamPirate PE , @eng_girl95 - IIRC, eng_girl was inactive during the nightkill phase of Day 1, which leads me to want her investigated first.

@chart94 , @MadamPirate PE , @ChebyshevII PE - Cheby is normally an active player, and even when not active, as mafia he'll at least cast a nighkill vote. Cheby has emphasized more than once that he's town, and I'm inclined to believe him at this point.

@chart94 , @MadamPirate PE , @EyehatethePEexam PE - I don't remember how active or inactive @EyehatethePEexam PE was during this time, so I'm kind of neutral on this one. If the cop doesn't want to investigate eng_girl, I would consider Eyehate as my second choice.

@chart94 , @MadamPirate PE , @jean15paul_PE - @jean15paul_PE would most likely vote with another mafia if he anticipated being too busy to vote later on. I also don't think he's mafia. Same with @blybrook PE 

My suggestion would be to investigate @eng_girl95 and vote for @EyehatethePEexam PE if eng_girl comes up town, but others please weigh in and point out any flaws in my thinking.


----------



## MeowMeow PE

I'm personally leaning more toward EG or JP right now. 

I kind of believe Chebs for some reason.... he promised earlier in the game that he was townie. Can't remember from past games...Is he one of the ones who tends to not lie? Maybe not if everyone still is so sus of him. So maybe I'm being very naïve and I need to not believe him haha. 

Eye said they weren't online at all on Friday and didn't come back on until Tuesday morning. Not sure if that's true, but if so then they couldn't have tried o NK RBH. Did anyone still alive in the game happen to notice if Eye was in fact logged off all day Friday until Tuesday morning? 

I even am not so sure about blybrook. I know that Nole said in bold that bly is town. We had assumed he was Cassandra based on this, but we don't know for certain that he was. Also, after he put in bold that bly was town, then he started saying he was sus of him. No idea what all that was about...can't wait to get explanation after the game. But the voting that is making bly look good is only from day 1 and not creating the 3-way tie, right? Maybe they thought ahead and thought that not doing that would help make them look more town..... I don't know. 

Ultimately, I'll investigate whoever you guys think I should, because I am nowhere near as good at this game or understanding everything!


----------



## DLD PE

MeowMeow PE said:


> I'm personally leaning more toward EG or JP right now.
> 
> I kind of believe Chebs for some reason.... he promised earlier in the game that he was townie. Can't remember from past games...Is he one of the ones who tends to not lie? Maybe not if everyone still is so sus of him. So maybe I'm being very naïve and I need to not believe him haha.
> 
> *Eye said they weren't online at all on Friday and didn't come back on until Tuesday morning*. Not sure if that's true, but if so then they couldn't have tried o NK RBH. Did anyone still alive in the game happen to notice if Eye was in fact logged off all day Friday until Tuesday morning?
> 
> I even am not so sure about blybrook. I know that Nole said in bold that bly is town. We had assumed he was Cassandra based on this, but we don't know for certain that he was. Also, after he put in bold that bly was town, then he started saying he was sus of him. No idea what all that was about...can't wait to get explanation after the game. But the voting that is making bly look good is only from day 1 and not creating the 3-way tie, right? Maybe they thought ahead and thought that not doing that would help make them look more town..... I don't know.
> 
> Ultimately, I'll investigate whoever you guys think I should, because I am nowhere near as good at this game or understanding everything!


If this is true, we can eliminate @EyehatethePEexam PE as a suspect, since only one mafia was alive at the time of @RBHeadge PE 's nightkill attempt, right?


----------



## MeowMeow PE

DLD PE said:


> If this is true, we can eliminate @EyehatethePEexam PE as a suspect, since only one mafia was alive at the time of @RBHeadge PE 's nightkill attempt, right?


Yes I think so! And I am inclined to believe Eye for now. But again, don't know if I'm just being naïve.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> ...
> 
> @ Everyone: what does your gut tell you?


That @EyehatethePEexam PE is a regular townie.

I'd lean towards investigating @ChebyshevII PE to find out if he's telling the truth.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

MeowMeow PE said:


> I'm personally leaning more toward EG or JP right now.
> 
> I kind of believe Chebs for some reason.... he promised earlier in the game that he was townie. Can't remember from past games...Is he one of the ones who tends to not lie? Maybe not if everyone still is so sus of him. So maybe I'm being very naïve and I need to not believe him haha.
> 
> Eye said they weren't online at all on Friday and didn't come back on until Tuesday morning. Not sure if that's true, but if so then they couldn't have tried o NK RBH. Did anyone still alive in the game happen to notice if Eye was in fact logged off all day Friday until Tuesday morning?
> 
> I even am not so sure about blybrook. I know that Nole said in bold that bly is town. We had assumed he was Cassandra based on this, but we don't know for certain that he was. Also, after he put in bold that bly was town, then he started saying he was sus of him. No idea what all that was about...can't wait to get explanation after the game. But the voting that is making bly look good is only from day 1 and not creating the 3-way tie, right? Maybe they thought ahead and thought that not doing that would help make them look more town..... I don't know.
> 
> Ultimately, I'll investigate whoever you guys think I should, because I am nowhere near as good at this game or understanding everything!


I'll admit that I'm not always as honest as RB tends to be for this game's purposes. But I am absolutely telling the truth this time, and an investigation will reveal that.


----------



## MeowMeow PE

Guys, I think I really believe Chebs. If I'm wrong, I will make a formal apology and you can all come here and punch me in the arm (just not the face please)! 

I think that the people most likely to try to NK RBH at that time would be EG or Eye. I'm leaning toward believing Eye this time. I've also seen that EG has been engaged in convo during the game. Doesn't mean she was engaged in convo for/about this game.....but still a little sus...seeing as if it was for this game, then it'd have to be with the mafia chat.


----------



## Eng_Girl95

@BlueBlueprintPE If the Cassandra fails to release their vision, they are automatically lynched by the town, and it overrides the voting of that day, so the person who got the most votes wouldn’t be lynched, right?

What this tells me is that since the person we lynched never got “saved” by being overridden by the Cassandra’s failed reveal, that means the Cassandra is:
A) Alive right now, or
B) One of the two nightkilled players, Steel or Txj. I doubt either of them were the Cassandra, so the Cassandra must still be in play.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Given the latest observations, I think we can safely move eyehate into the townie+++ category.

That leaves EG95, jean, and cheb as reasonable investigative targets.


----------



## Eng_Girl95

You don’t need to waste your last investigation on me. I promise I’m townie. I seriously did consider withdrawing from the game yesterday and I probably wouldn’t consider that if I was the only mafia member remaining.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

I'm also getting some townie vibes from cheb. Otherwise this is a pretty bold statement:


ChebyshevII PE said:


> I'll admit that I'm not always as honest as RB tends to be for this game's purposes. But I am absolutely telling the truth this time, and an investigation will reveal that.


----------



## steel

You know what? Fuck it, I'm saying what I want to say, damn the stupid fucking rules. My role in this game was


Spoiler


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

MeowMeow PE said:


> Guys, I think I really believe Chebs. If I'm wrong, I will make a formal apology and you can all come here and punch me in the arm (just not the face please)!
> 
> I think that the people most likely to try to NK RBH at that time would be EG or Eye. I'm leaning toward believing Eye this time. I've also seen that EG has been engaged in convo during the game. Doesn't mean she was engaged in convo for/about this game.....but still a little sus...seeing as if it was for this game, then it'd have to be with the mafia chat.


I don't know if anyone checked my activity, but I went to bed Thursday believing I was NK'd and never checked in on Friday or the weekend. That's why I no-voted on Friday, and everyday I'm active I post SOMETHING so I don't get left off a list again. I'm inclined to believe Chebs since TXJ isn't trying to convince me to lynch them this time. I don't know that I've ever played a round with bly, they've popped in from time to time but I don't think we've played a round together so I have no read...but I can't eliminate them as a suspect. Jean hasn't been suspicious, but is a vet- I'm leaning townie but not full weight.

I think eng_girl is my top choice to investigate. I wrote that before the latest post, I'm now off that. DLD had the option to pin me and didn't take it, that absolves him in my eyes. I think bly is my top pick, though I do not have strong feelings.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

EyehatethePEexam PE said:


> ... Jean hasn't been suspicious, but is a vet- I'm leaning townie but *full weight*.
> 
> ...


Hey, hey... I'm working on it. I'm going to start going to the gym again soon.


----------



## Dothracki PE

Sorry I forgot to vote yesterday. Again these failed notifications forgetting to remind me. I would have voted for @ChebyshevII PE based on @beccabun PE pointing out that square used the gif last time they were mafia. I am leaning towards @eng_girl95 if it is not @ChebyshevII PE or @EyehatethePEexam PE based on a similar logic to what @DLD PE posted regarding the first nightkill. But then again there could have been just one vote for nightkill and then no others or even a lack of majority vote if there were more than two votes.


----------



## beccabun PE

beccabun PE said:


> all good gang!* Non-PM rounds aren't my strong suit *obviously lol. Good luck finding the (hopefully) last mafia, I know who would get my vote


But they are more fun when the entire thread is trying to figure out who to investigate


----------



## Spitfire6532

I want to trust Cheb, so to me, Cheb has moved to position 3 (or possibly lower) in the order of my suspicions.

Number 2 is EyeHate (My choice for an investigation)

Number 1: @BlueBlueprintPE I vote for @eng_girl95


----------



## blybrook PE

Choices, choices, choices.... Lots of posts to go through this morning. Unfortunately, we've lost the doc. Hopefully we get the next investigation right and find the final mafia member.

I believe this is my first round with several players (@Spitfire6532, @beccabun PE, @eng_girl95,@DLD PE, @MeowMeow PE, and probably a few others). I've been hibernating... And yes, I've popped in a time or two during rounds as a NPC or to egg folks on. Sometimes being a NPC is more fun.

The no PM rounds are a bit more difficult to complete, but they can be more fun too. The one downside is that some of the veteran players will watch for those that are using PM's and potentially decipher who is a special character. 

And as I doubt it'll affect the current game, @steelnole15 was suspicious of me the other day after he declared my status in bold as I had posted I was delaying my vote that next day until more information was known as it was still early in my day. He took it as I was abstaining from voting at all and found it suspicious. I believe it was just a misunderstanding on his part.

I remember from previous rounds where I was on the dark side, members of the mafia have pre-voted to help hide the PM activity. It is entirely possible that the mafia has a prearranged list they agreed upon before they were lynched, so someone being offline for a day or two wouldn't have affected the overall night kill voting block. 

I think that while @Dothracki PE activated the Cassandra, they were either lynched or night killed so we don't won't know who it was until the round is over.

@jean15paul_PE has been slightly more active than others and had a random vote for @chart94, he didn't vote for @MadamPirate PE. While suspicious, I can find logic behind it based on previous rounds.

At the moment, I tend to believe @ChebyshevII PE, I mean he does have 101+ kids to take care of. 

I have seen the mafia members try to leave the game or vote for themselves when they knew they were cornered over several rounds. Also looking back at the voting records and posted activity levels, I'd think that the investigation should be for @eng_girl95.


----------



## MeowMeow PE

Ok, so sounds like most people are cool with investigating EG. So I will investigate her and report back and we'll go from there.....


----------



## DLD PE

blybrook PE said:


> Choices, choices, choices.... Lots of posts to go through this morning. Unfortunately, we've lost the doc. Hopefully we get the next investigation right and find the final mafia member.
> 
> I believe this is my first round with several players (@Spitfire6532, @beccabun PE, @eng_girl95,@DLD PE, @MeowMeow PE, and probably a few others). I've been hibernating... And yes, I've popped in a time or two during rounds as a NPC or to egg folks on. Sometimes being a NPC is more fun.
> 
> The no PM rounds are a bit more difficult to complete, but they can be more fun too. The one downside is that some of the veteran players will watch for those that are using PM's and potentially decipher who is a special character.
> 
> And as I doubt it'll affect the current game, @steelnole15 was suspicious of me the other day after he declared my status in bold as I had posted I was delaying my vote that next day until more information was known as it was still early in my day. He took it as I was abstaining from voting at all and found it suspicious. I believe it was just a misunderstanding on his part.
> 
> I remember from previous rounds where I was on the dark side, members of the mafia have pre-voted to help hide the PM activity. It is entirely possible that the mafia has a prearranged list they agreed upon before they were lynched, so someone being offline for a day or two wouldn't have affected the overall night kill voting block.
> 
> I think that while @Dothracki PE activated the Cassandra, they were either lynched or night killed so we don't won't know who it was until the round is over.
> 
> @jean15paul_PE has been slightly more active than others and had a random vote for @chart94, he didn't vote for @MadamPirate PE. While suspicious, I can find logic behind it based on previous rounds.
> 
> At the moment, I tend to believe @ChebyshevII PE, I mean he does have 101+ kids to take care of.
> 
> I have seen the mafia members try to leave the game or vote for themselves when they knew they were cornered over several rounds. Also looking back at the voting records and posted activity levels, I'd think that the investigation should be for @eng_girl95.


Hey @blybrook PE great to have you playing with us again after your hiatus. This is not your first round with me though, as I was formerly DuranDuranPE and before that MEtoEE.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

I would investigate jean, bly, or eg95


----------



## txjennah PE




----------



## Eng_Girl95

Ok, so sounds like most people are cool with investigating EG. So I will investigate her and report back and we'll go from there.....
literally already said I’m regular townie and it’ll come back that way. What a waste of a valuable investigation


----------



## DLD PE

eng_girl95 said:


> Ok, so sounds like most people are cool with investigating EG. So I will investigate her and report back and we'll go from there.....
> literally already said I’m regular townie and it’ll come back that way. What a waste of a valuable investigation


It's not a waste either way.


----------



## blybrook PE

DLD PE said:


> Hey @blybrook PE great to have you playing with us again after your hiatus. This is not your first round with me though, as I was formerly DuranDuranPE and before that MEtoEE.


Geeze, I've been *gone* long enough for two name changes! Edit for clarification - Just the most recent name change got me. I remember the first change.

Yes, we've played a few rounds together then.


----------



## MeowMeow PE

Well guys, @eng_girl95 is in fact a regular townie.


----------



## Eng_Girl95

MeowMeow PE said:


> Well guys, @eng_girl95 is in fact a regular townie.


I accept apologies in the form of kittens, hugs, and sugar cookies.

EDIT: puppies are also acceptable


----------



## DLD PE

@BlueBlueprintPE I vote for @jean15paul_PE for the time being.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

@BlueBlueprintPE based on everyone's feedback I retract my vote for @EyehatethePEexam PE. We'll see what today's investigation reveals.


----------



## DLD PE

eng_girl95 said:


> I accept apologies in the form of kittens, hugs, and sugar cookies.
> 
> EDIT: puppies are also acceptable


----------



## Eng_Girl95

ChebyshevII PE said:


> @BlueBlueprintPE based on everyone's feedback I retract my vote for @EyehatethePEexam PE. We'll see what today's investigation reveals.


Post in thread 'EB Mafia'
EB Mafia


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

eng_girl95 said:


> Post in thread 'EB Mafia'
> EB Mafia


Thanks, I missed that.

It seems to me that @jean15paul_PE may be a viable candidate for Mafia. So @BlueBlueprintPE let's cast the vote that direction.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

eng_girl95 said:


> Ok, so sounds like most people are cool with investigating EG. So I will investigate her and report back and we'll go from there.....
> literally already said I’m regular townie and it’ll come back that way. What a waste of a valuable investigation


Sometimes, such as now, there is more benefit from reducing uncertainty and clearing someone than there is from blindly trying to find the last mafia. My suggestions of you, bly, and jean were largely directed toward that goal.


----------



## Spitfire6532

Going to remove my vote from enggirl since she is cleared as townie. I'll monito the thread to see what develops, but to make sure I don't wote for a confirmed townie:

@BlueBlueprintPE I vote for @EyehatethePEexam PE


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Confirmed townies: @RBHeadge PE, @MeowMeow PE, @Spitfire6532 , @vhab49_PE, @eng_girl95, 

close to confirmed townie: @EyehatethePEexam PE 

uncertainty: @Dothracki PE, @DLD PE, @blybrook PE, @jean15paul_PE, @ChebyshevII PE

So long as the town doesn't do something stupid, mate in <=4


----------



## RBHeadge PE

BTW, I'm defining stupid as voting for: rbh, meow, spit, vhab, eg95, eyehate, or doth

@Spitfire6532 I recommend you vote for someone else.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

DLD PE said:


> @BlueBlueprintPE I vote for @jean15paul_PE for the time being.


I encourage you not to vote for me. I'm a townie.


----------



## chart94 PE

DLD PE said:


> Hey @blybrook PE great to have you playing with us again after your hiatus. This is not your first round with me though, as I was formerly DuranDuranPE and before that MEtoEE.


WAIT WHEN DID THIS HAPPEN?!?!


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

blybrook PE said:


> @jean15paul_PE has been slightly more active than others and had a random vote for @chart94, he didn't vote for @MadamPirate PE. While suspicious, I can find logic behind it based on previous rounds.


Pretty sure I voted for MP the day before. But her voting for herself or trying to withdraw (I don't remember the specifics) had me thinking she was a townie.


----------



## JayKay PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> So long as the town doesn't do something stupid, mate in <=4


*watching from the sidelines*


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

DLD PE said:


> ince @squaretaper LIT AF PE was lynched and therefore would not be able to cast a vote


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

eng_girl95 said:


> @BlueBlueprintPE If the Cassandra fails to release their vision, they are automatically lynched by the town, and it overrides the voting of that day, so the person who got the most votes wouldn’t be lynched, right?


yes


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

vote count (I think): a lot to read through today! 

2x @jean15paul_PE (cheb, dld)
1x @EyehatethePEexam PE (spit)


----------



## RBHeadge PE

@BlueBlueprintPE I vote for @blybrook PE


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

vote update

2x @jean15paul_PE (cheb, dld)
1x @EyehatethePEexam PE (spit)
1x @blybrook PE (rbh)


----------



## MeowMeow PE

@BlueBlueprintPE I also vote for @blybrook PE


----------



## MeowMeow PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> BTW, I'm defining stupid as voting for: rbh, meow, spit, vhab, eg95, eyehate, or doth
> 
> @Spitfire6532 I recommend you vote for someone else.


We are pretty much just taking Eye for their word though, right? We don’t really have any proof they weren’t online during the time they say. I don’t see how they’re less suspect than like JP or Chebs? I just am inclined to believe Eye or Chebs right now, but that doesn’t mean I’m wrong.


----------



## Eng_Girl95

@BlueBlueprintPE I vote for @ChebyshevII PE


----------



## blybrook PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> Pretty sure I voted for MP the day before. But her voting for herself or trying to withdraw (I don't remember the specifics) had me thinking she was a townie.


You are right, you did vote for MP the day before, just not on the day she was lynched.


----------



## blybrook PE

As @eng_girl95 has been cleared, and it isn't worth posting a retaliatory vote for a confirmed townie...

@BlueBlueprintPE todays vote is for @jean15paul_PE unless other information comes to light.


----------



## blybrook PE

eng_girl95 said:


> I accept apologies in the form of kittens, hugs, and sugar cookies.
> 
> EDIT: puppies are also acceptable


As requested...


----------



## RBHeadge PE

MeowMeow PE said:


> We are pretty much just taking Eye for their word though, right? We don’t really have any proof they weren’t online during the time they say. I don’t see how they’re less suspect than like JP or Chebs? I just am inclined to believe Eye or Chebs right now, but that doesn’t mean I’m wrong.


There are several factors at play that make me strongly believe eye is a townie.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

RBHeadge PE said:


> There are several factors at play that make me strongly believe eye is a townie.


If I was listening to you rather than reading what you typed, there would be several factors at play that would make me strongly believe that you has bad grammar.


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> Hey, hey... I'm working on it. I'm going to start going to the gym again soon.


I had all kinds of errors in that message, I edited it twice


----------



## Dothracki PE

@BlueBlueprintPE I vote for @blybrook PE


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

3x @jean15paul_PE (cheb, dld, bly)
1x @EyehatethePEexam PE (spit)
3x @blybrook PE (rbh, meow, doth)
1x @ChebyshevII PE (eg)


----------



## Spitfire6532

@BlueBlueprintPE I change my vote to @blybrook PE


----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ

BlueBlueprintPE said:


> @beccabun PE was lynched by the town. She was a regular townie just trying to get to her destination….


I wanted to say this that she was the one who had pointed out the maf gif in the very first round why would she if she was a maf.... but I was thinking that would be too much talking from a NPC if I say that....


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

3x @jean15paul_PE (cheb, dld, bly)
0x @EyehatethePEexam PE (spit)
4x @blybrook PE (rbh, meow, doth, spit)
1x @ChebyshevII PE (eg)


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

why all the votes for me... I disapprove.

@MeowMeow PE did you decide on today's investigation?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

jean15paul_PE said:


> why all the votes for me... I disapprove.
> 
> @MeowMeow PE did you decide on today's investigation?


She investigated @eng_girl95. Townie.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

@BlueBlueprintPE I vote for @blybrook PE

I don't really have a reason to suspect one of the unknown players over the others. But (1) following @RBHeadge PE 's lead is never a bad idea and (2) self preservation.


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

3x @jean15paul_PE (cheb, dld, bly)
0x @EyehatethePEexam PE (spit)
5x @blybrook PE (rbh, meow, doth, spit, jp)
1x @ChebyshevII PE (eg)


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

eng_girl95 said:


> I accept apologies in the form of kittens, hugs, and sugar cookies.
> 
> EDIT: puppies are also acceptable


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

@BlueBlueprintPE i vote for @Dothracki PE


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

3x @jean15paul_PE (cheb, dld, bly)
0x @EyehatethePEexam PE (spit)
5x @blybrook PE (rbh, meow, doth, spit, jp)
1x @ChebyshevII PE (eg)
1x @Dothracki PE (vhab)


----------



## blybrook PE

Looks like my fate is sealed. I'll join in on the dog pile against me and off another townie. Good luck for finishing the round.

@BlueBlueprintPE I change my vote to @blybrook PE


----------



## Eng_Girl95

@BlueBlueprintPE i change my vote to @jean15paul_PE


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

@BlueBlueprintPE I vote for @blybrook PE, I can be swayed to vote for jean. Apologies if it's a mislynch...I don't want to piss off an Alaskan connection when I'm trying to coordinate a moose hunt.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

@DLD PE are you maf?


----------



## DLD PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> @DLD PE are you maf?


No. I'm townie.


----------



## Dothracki PE

vhab49_PE said:


> @BlueBlueprintPE i vote for @Dothracki PE


I'm curious to know, why?


----------



## txjennah PE

@BlueBlueprintPE I vote for ME. I CHOOSE ME


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

3x @jean15paul_PE (cheb, dld, bly, eg)
0x @EyehatethePEexam PE (spit)
7x @blybrook PE (rbh, meow, doth, spit, jp, bly, eye)
0x @ChebyshevII PE (eg)
1x @Dothracki PE (vhab)


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Dothracki PE said:


> I'm curious to know, why?


IDK. Probs because my vote isn't going to change anything.


----------



## NikR_PE

@BlueBlueprintPE i vote for an ounce of bullshit


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

NikR_PE said:


> @BlueBlueprintPE i vote for an ounce of bullshit


No bullshit here. Not even an ounce.


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

@blybrook PE was lynched by the townies. They were mafia. 

4/5 mafia lynches. Nice work townies. I’ll write up a game recap tomorrow.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

BlueBlueprintPE said:


> @blybrook PE was lynched by the townies. They were mafia.
> 
> 4/5 mafia lynches. Nice work townies. I’ll write up a game recap tomorrow.


Damn. So the game is over @BlueBlueprintPE ?


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

jean15paul_PE said:


> Damn. So the game is over @BlueBlueprintPE ?


Affirmative. Considering we started with 17 players and had a holiday. I’d say that was a pretty damn quick game.


----------



## blybrook PE

Good round everyone!


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Well, I guess I'll spill the beans...

I am... (was I guess, since the game is over)... the Cassandra!

I'm going to post a full debrief later.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

*Cassandra debrief*

This was the first time I've been the Cassandra, and I actively made an effort to lay low. Since it's a no PM round I couldn't reach out to people directly, so the only way I saw to help the town was to (eventually) reveal myself and disclose everything I knew. I was hoping to wait until I knew enough to make an impact.

What I told myself at the beginning, when I found out I was Cassandra, was:

If I found a mafia, I'd immediately reveal it. Identifying one mafia is a pretty big win for the town, and I'd hate to get killed and not have revealed the info.
If I didn't find a mafia, I'd wait until I had at lease 3 pieces of info (confirmed townies) before I say anything. Identifying 1 townie isn't a major game changer, especially early. But also, I don't usually survive very long, so I still didn't want to wait too long.

Below are all 4 of my vision reveals. I don't think anyone caught any of them. #LayLow









So I was already planning to reveal myself after vision 3. Turned out vision 3 was that @MeowMeow PE was the cop. There is no way to slip that one in discretely. No one should every publicly speculate about the cop. So at that point I HAD TO reveal myself. I wrote an entire post and right before I clicked post, Meow revealed herself as the cop!!! Coverage. I could stay hidden.

The other problem was that Meow's reveal also included her investigations. She investigated @Spitfire6532 , and she revealed herself as the cop, which meant the only intel I had was that @Dothracki PE was a townie, and he was already trusted.

Since the doc would be the obvious target I figured I could get at least one more vision before my reveal. My final vision was that @EyehatethePEexam PE was a townie. On that same day, game theory put Eye into the trusted category so again, no benefit to reveal that. I was going to get another vision and reveal myself tomorrow, but yall wrapped it up.

So that's my story... laying low and not helping the town. 

For your entertainment, here's the post I was about to post before Meow revealed herself. (I shared it with @BlueBlueprintPE; they asked me what I was planning to post.)


----------



## Dothracki PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> *Cassandra debrief*
> 
> This was the first time I've been the Cassandra, and I actively made an effort to lay low. Since it's a no PM round I couldn't reach out to people directly, so the only way I saw to help the town was to (eventually) reveal myself and disclose everything I knew. I was hoping to wait until I knew enough to make an impact.
> 
> What I told myself at the beginning, when I found out I was Cassandra, was:
> 
> If I found a mafia, I'd immediately reveal it. Identifying one mafia is a pretty big win for the town, and I'd hate to get killed and not have revealed the info.
> If I didn't find a mafia, I'd wait until I had at lease 3 pieces of info (confirmed townies) before I say anything. Identifying 1 townie isn't a major game changer, especially early. But also, I don't usually survive very long, so I still didn't want to wait too long.
> 
> Below are all 4 of my vision reveals. I don't think anyone caught any of them. #LayLow
> View attachment 27108
> 
> View attachment 27109
> 
> View attachment 27110
> 
> View attachment 27111
> 
> 
> So I was already planning to reveal myself after vision 3. Turned out vision 3 was that @MeowMeow PE was the cop. There is no way to slip that one in discretely. No one should every publicly speculate about the cop. So at that point I HAD TO reveal myself. I wrote an entire post and right before I clicked post, Meow revealed herself as the cop!!! Coverage. I could stay hidden.
> 
> The other problem was that Meow's reveal also included her investigations. She investigated @Spitfire6532 , and she revealed herself as the cop, which meant the only intel I had was that @Dothracki PE was a townie, and he was already trusted.
> 
> Since the doc would be the obvious target I figured I could get at least one more vision before my reveal. My final vision was that @EyehatethePEexam PE was a townie. On that same day, game theory put Eye into the trusted category so again, no benefit to reveal that. I was going to get another vision and reveal myself tomorrow, but yall wrapped it up.
> 
> So that's my story... laying low and not helping the town.
> 
> For your entertainment, here's the post I was about to post before Meow revealed herself. (I shared it with @BlueBlueprintPE; they asked me what I was planning to post.)
> 
> View attachment 27113


I knew it! I was honestly debating switching my vote to you thinking that you were a mafia aligned Cassandra. Glad I stuck with my guns.


----------



## Dothracki PE

BlueBlueprintPE said:


> No bullshit here. Not even an ounce.


----------



## Dothracki PE

T-T-T-Triple!!!


----------



## DLD PE

Good game everyone! Thanks for modding @BlueBlueprintPE! I liked the no PM round.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

gg all


----------



## beccabun PE

Woohoo! Good game all!


----------



## MeowMeow PE

Wow how exciting!!! I honestly did not pick up that you were Cassandra @jean15paul_PE hahahaha!
But sounds like others figured it out!!! After Nole’s “postmortem” comment saying he wasn’t Cassandra, I started going through trying to think who else it could be, but gave up. Hence why that comment CAN change gameplay….even though I personally was too dumb to figure out who was Cassandra after.
Great game!


----------



## steel

MeowMeow PE said:


> Wow how exciting!!! I honestly did not pick up that you were Cassandra @jean15paul_PE hahahaha!
> But sounds like others figured it out!!! After Nole’s “postmortem” comment saying he wasn’t Cassandra, I started going through trying to think who else it could be, but gave up. Hence why that comment CAN change gameplay….even though I personally was too dumb to figure out who was Cassandra after.
> Great game!


I'll say this once, and hopefully it doesn't piss off a certain someone (not talking about you, @BlueBlueprintPE lol) since the game is over.

I never said I wasn't the Cassandra. I _only _said that I never_ ANNOUNCED _myself as the cassandra, and only because I was accused of making such an announcement.

I said Bly was townie. It was my opinion. I bolded it to hide the real cassandra. I was wrong.

But the bottom line is that game or not, I don't take kindly to accusations of someone saying I said something I never actually said.

I will not be replying to further messages, comments, or threads regarding this, but I wanted to make it clear that I never once said I was or was not a special role, only that i never ANNOUNCED such a thing when alive.

Good game all!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> I am... (was I guess, since the game is over)... the Cassandra!











jean15paul_PE said:


> I don't think anyone caught any of them.


dammit, I thought you figured out that I knew it too. *bolded emphasis *is [present] mine in all quotes below.


RBHeadge PE said:


> Luck. Lots of luck.
> 
> 
> RNG selects four players. One who gets a lot of votes on day 1 as a meme, and three others.
> Only two people cast a vote on day 1. A meme vote for square and another a random vote for someone else. RNG lynches the the mafia.
> Of the three remaining mafia, at least two are too busy the first day/night to cast a nightkill vote. Could be all three mafia players if @BlueBlueprintPE is allowing a simple majority of mafia votes to effect the nightkill. No nightkill happens as a result.
> No nightkill happens and I note the three players who haven't logged on since the afternoon of the day before.
> Thread votes in force and three-way tie ensues between those aforementioned players. RNG has (at least) 2/3 chance of picking a mafia. It does.
> A little deductive reasoning identifies another mafia. _This is not luck related._
> Cassandra is activated on day 1, but it's not clear yet if that has made a casual difference in the game *yet.*





jean15paul_PE said:


> View attachment 27109





RBHeadge PE said:


> @MeowMeow PE
> Please hold off on your investigation tomorrow until the thread has had a chance to discuss who it wants to investigate.





RBHeadge PE said:


> @ Everyone: what does your* gut* tell you?





jean15paul_PE said:


> View attachment 27111





jean15paul_PE said:


> I don't really have a reason to suspect one of the unknown players over the others. But (1) following @RBHeadge PE 's lead is never a bad idea and (2) self preservation.


I thought we had a connection?


I saw that many of your visions overlapped with the cop investigations. So I wanted you to announce your dream to the thread before we picked the last investigation. I didn't want to waste anything. And with the cop/doc already id'd your vision couldn't do any damage but could certainly help, and it did.


jean15paul_PE said:


> Since the doc would be the obvious target I figured I could get at least one more vision before my reveal. My final vision was that @EyehatethePEexam PE was a townie. On that same day, game theory put Eye into the trusted category so again, no benefit to reveal that.


lol, that wasn't game theory. I knew your "gut" feeling was real, so when I saw it I moved him into the townie category on my own sheet. I used the flimsiest excuse to declare him clean. A justification so devoid of substance that people started to see the flaws in the logic.



RBHeadge PE said:


> Given the l*atest observations*, I think we can safely move eyehate into the townie+++ category.





RBHeadge PE said:


> There are several* factor*s at play that make me strongly believe eye is a townie.


^which of course was your cassandra vision. I was trying to keep your secret, hence the handwaving.


jean15paul_PE said:


> which meant the only intel I had was that @Dothracki PE was a townie, and he was already trusted.


Mostly trusted based on voting record. Your declaration made it official.



RBHeadge PE said:


> Confirmed townies: @RBHeadge PE, @MeowMeow PE, @Spitfire6532 , @vhab49_PE, @eng_girl95,
> 
> close to confirmed townie: @EyehatethePEexam PE
> 
> uncertainty: @Dothracki PE, @DLD PE, @blybrook PE, @jean15paul_PE, @ChebyshevII PE
> 
> So long as the town doesn't do something stupid, mate in <=4





RBHeadge PE said:


> BTW, I'm defining stupid as voting for: rbh, meow, spit, vhab, eg95,* eyehate, or doth*
> 
> @Spitfire6532 I recommend you vote for someone else.


I erred in the first post by not moving @Dothracki PE in the "close to confirmed townie" category like I did with @EyehatethePEexam PE . I fixed it a few minutes later by making it clear that voting for the aforementioned players was an act of stupidity.




Dothracki PE said:


> I knew it! I was honestly debating switching my vote to you thinking that you were a mafia aligned Cassandra. Glad I stuck with my guns.


I had the same thought too. There were some other factors that made me think that he was town aligned. Hence:


RBHeadge PE said:


> That leaves EG95, jean, and cheb as reasonable investigative targets.


I mostly wanted to get @jean15paul_PE alignment, largely to clear him. I had to throw in some packing peanuts so it didn't look to the mafia that I had a special interest in @jean15paul_PE . Clearing one of cheb or EG would have worked fine too as a means of locking in a town win.


eng_girl95 said:


> literally already said I’m regular townie and it’ll come back that way. What a waste of a valuable investigation





RBHeadge PE said:


> Sometimes, such as now, there is more benefit from reducing uncertainty and clearing someone than there is from blindly trying to find the last mafia.





RBHeadge PE said:


> So long as the town doesn't do something stupid, mate in <=4




By POE it was down to @blybrook PE and @DLD PE . Numbers favored @blybrook PE . People jumped on @jean15paul_PE quickly so I decided to vote earlier in the day to try to turn the tide. It's not like I could overtly explain my reasoning - that I wanted to get at least one more vision out of the cassandra.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> dammit, I thought you figured out that I knew it too. *bolded emphasis *is [present] mine in all quotes below.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought we had a connection?
> 
> 
> I saw that many of your visions overlapped with the cop investigations. So I wanted you to announce your dream to the thread before we picked the last investigation. I didn't want to waste anything. And with the cop/doc already id'd your vision couldn't do any damage but could certainly help, and it did.
> 
> lol, that wasn't game theory. I knew your "gut" feeling was real, so when I saw it I moved him into the townie category on my own sheet. I used the flimsiest excuse to declare him clean. A justification so devoid of substance that people started to see the flaws in the logic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^which of course was your cassandra vision. I was trying to keep your secret, hence the handwaving.
> 
> Mostly trusted based on voting record. Your declaration made it official.
> 
> 
> 
> I erred in the first post by not moving @Dothracki PE in the "close to confirmed townie" category like I did with @EyehatethePEexam PE . I fixed it a few minutes later by making it clear that voting for the aforementioned players was an act of stupidity.
> 
> 
> 
> I had the same thought too. There were some other factors that made me think that he was town aligned. Hence:
> 
> I mostly wanted to get @jean15paul_PE alignment, largely to clear him. I had to throw in some packing peanuts so it didn't look to the mafia that I had a special interest in @jean15paul_PE . Clearing one of cheb or EG would have worked fine too as a means of locking in a town win.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By POE it was down to @blybrook PE and @DLD PE . Numbers favored @blybrook PE . People jumped on @jean15paul_PE quickly so I decided to vote earlier in the day to try to turn the tide. It's not like I could overtly explain my reasoning - that I wanted to get at least one more vision out of the cassandra.


As per usual, @RBHeadge PE wins big brain award.


----------



## MeowMeow PE

I wouldn’t call what Jenn said an accusation. Sometimes people make incorrect assumptions or read things incorrectly and end up relaying that out loud. And _that is ok _and is not a big deal, especially when they aren’t being cruel or rude about it. 
But now I’m done discussing it.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

I honestly thought @steelnole15 was the cop after his post about @blybrook PE since I knew I was the Cassandra.
When my vision revealed @MeowMeow PE as the cop, I seriously assumed that @BlueBlueprintPE had a typo in the vision.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> I mostly wanted to get @jean15paul_PE alignment, largely to clear him.


I asked the mod about this when yall were trying to decide who to investigate. @BlueBlueprintPE said that I'd show up as "not a regular townie." That would have confused things.


----------



## txjennah PE

Good lord.

Sometimes people make assumptions based on other people's assumptions.

That is part of the game.

I...don't...think I have to explain myself more here?


----------



## txjennah PE

@jean15paul_PE wins for the most masterful Cassandra performance yet. I had no idea! And of course @RBHeadge PE would pick up on it, way to go!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

MeowMeow PE said:


> Wow how exciting!!! I honestly did not pick up that you were Cassandra @jean15paul_PE hahahaha!
> But sounds like others figured it out!!!


Yep.

I knew it had to be nole or jean at the end of the second day. When jean kept making comments on day 3 I knew it was him. I was quite happy to keep up the illusion that nole was the cassandra. It meant that the mafia wouldn't be specifically gunning for the cassandra, and I could tweak my reads in a certain way to give cover to the cassandra cleared players.



MeowMeow PE said:


> After Nole’s “postmortem” comment saying he wasn’t Cassandra, I started going through trying to think who else it could be, but gave up. Hence why that comment CAN change gameplay…


Yeah, which is why I wanted him to quickly and quietly edit his post. It was game effecting and against the rules. I couldn't PM him per the rules of the round either. I thought a subtle comment would be enough, but that only lead to heel digging and giving it more attention.

The net effect was that most players knew the cassandra was alive and would start looking for them and their hints. Including the mafia. It was a perceived advantage to the town. In the end it didn't matter as the game was already all-but-won. @BlueBlueprintPE and I did PM about it and there was some discussion about nullifying the round.

Prior to the announcement, there was a very narrow path for mafia victory. I won't explain it in detail here, but if the last mafia had already known that the cassandra was alive, with a lot of luck there were a few steps they could have made to _try _to get a victory. It would have been very tough but doable. I had already mapped that path when "fishboning" the cop/doc reveal that morning. With nole's annoucnement, that path was closed off. Mathematically it was near impossible for the mafia to win so long as the town avoided doing anything above and beyond the call of stupidity.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> I asked the mod about this when yall were trying to decide who to investigate. @BlueBlueprintPE said that I'd show up as "not a regular townie." That would have confused things.


oh shit! that would've been bad. I would've vote you off immediately.

In my round, I stated in the pms that a cop investigation of the cassandra reveal "regular townie" if they are vanilla town, or "not regular townie" if they were mafia or doctor. But each mod can run it their own way, so it's nbd.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

GG everyone! 

Sorry I had to duck out early, things blew up badly at work. Looks like things are smoothing out for me. I'm willing to mod the game after the next game. I'd mod starting next week, but if the game slides into the following week, I'm travelling for work and I don't want to take that chance.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

....and I just got assigned a bunch of urgent stuff at work. I'll probably be offline for awhile.


----------



## MeowMeow PE

Thanks so much for modding again @BlueBlueprintPE !!! It was so fun!


----------



## DLD PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> dammit, I thought you figured out that I knew it too. *bolded emphasis *is [present] mine in all quotes below.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought we had a connection?
> 
> 
> I saw that many of your visions overlapped with the cop investigations. So I wanted you to announce your dream to the thread before we picked the last investigation. I didn't want to waste anything. And with the cop/doc already id'd your vision couldn't do any damage but could certainly help, and it did.
> 
> lol, that wasn't game theory. I knew your "gut" feeling was real, so when I saw it I moved him into the townie category on my own sheet. I used the flimsiest excuse to declare him clean. A justification so devoid of substance that people started to see the flaws in the logic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^which of course was your cassandra vision. I was trying to keep your secret, hence the handwaving.
> 
> Mostly trusted based on voting record. Your declaration made it official.
> 
> 
> 
> I erred in the first post by not moving @Dothracki PE in the "close to confirmed townie" category like I did with @EyehatethePEexam PE . I fixed it a few minutes later by making it clear that voting for the aforementioned players was an act of stupidity.
> 
> 
> 
> I had the same thought too. There were some other factors that made me think that he was town aligned. Hence:
> 
> I mostly wanted to get @jean15paul_PE alignment, largely to clear him. I had to throw in some packing peanuts so it didn't look to the mafia that I had a special interest in @jean15paul_PE . Clearing one of cheb or EG would have worked fine too as a means of locking in a town win.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By POE it was down to @blybrook PE and @DLD PE . Numbers favored @blybrook PE . People jumped on @jean15paul_PE quickly so I decided to vote earlier in the day to try to turn the tide. It's not like I could overtly explain my reasoning - that I wanted to get at least one more vision out of the cassandra.


Dang I really missed the whole @jean15paul_PE being Cassandra clues! Because of @steelnole15 's statement in bold earlier, I took that to mean he was "announcing" himself (indirectly) as the Cassandra without trying to be obvious (even that was obvious, so I should have known he wouldn't have done it that way but oh well). Anyway, I had it in my mind he was the Cassandra and for me it was a coin flip between whom to vote for on the final day (JP or Bly) so I chose JP.


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

Great game! Thanks for modding, @BlueBlueprintPE. Someday I'd like to have enough time to really dive into the analysis, there's definitely a level of fun/challenge I'm missing out on. As the parenting duties get easier with age the job adds more responsibilities- so pencil me in for July of 2043 when I can potentially start thinking about retirement.


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> ....and I just got assigned a bunch of urgent stuff at work. I'll probably be offline for awhile.


Yeah...when the news notification hit my phone last night one of my first reactions was "RB's gonna be gone for a while"


----------



## DLD PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Yep.
> 
> I knew it had to be nole or jean at the end of the second day. When jean kept making comments on day 3 I knew it was him. I was quite happy to keep up the illusion that nole was the cassandra. It meant that the mafia wouldn't be specifically gunning for the cassandra, and I could tweak my reads in a certain way to give cover to the cassandra cleared players.
> 
> 
> Yeah, which is why I wanted him to quickly and quietly edit his post. It was game effecting and against the rules. I couldn't PM him per the rules of the round either. I thought a subtle comment would be enough, but that only lead to heel digging and giving it more attention.
> 
> The net effect was that most players knew the cassandra was alive and would start looking for them and their hints. Including the mafia. It was a perceived advantage to the town. In the end it didn't matter as the game was already all-but-won. @BlueBlueprintPE and I did PM about it and there was some discussion about nullifying the round.
> 
> Prior to the announcement, there was a very narrow path for mafia victory. I won't explain it in detail here, but if the last mafia had already known that the cassandra was alive, with a lot of luck there were a few steps they could have made to _try _to get a victory. It would have been very tough but doable. I had already mapped that path when "fishboning" the cop/doc reveal that morning. With nole's annoucnement, that path was closed off. Mathematically it was near impossible for the mafia to win so long as the town avoided doing anything above and beyond the call of stupidity.


I just can't.....

This game was complicated enough for me when I was studying, but even now with the PE out of way, I couldn't think through all of the above AND have enough brain left to do my job. Kudos to all you guys who can figure this stuff out. I never picked up on JP being Cassandra lol. I feel like an idiot for voting for him now. Ha ha! 

Hey, glad to know I'm still suspect even through the last day  

I really enjoy the Cassandra role and and the non-PM round. With 17 players, without the luck we had this could have turned into a 2-week long round easily. We should try this again with the same rules and roles.

I'm in for next round. Next week looks not so hectic, so if you need a mod, I can mod. It would probably be like @BlueBlueprintPE 's with not much writing/narrative and it would help to have a co-mod.


----------



## DLD PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> ....and I just got assigned a bunch of urgent stuff at work. I'll probably be offline for awhile.


Best of luck dealing with all this mess. Check back in when you can!


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

EyehatethePEexam PE said:


> Yeah...when the news notification hit my phone last night one of my first reactions was "RB's gonna be gone for a while"


me too! good luck @RBHeadge PE


----------



## steel

RBHeadge PE said:


> Yeah, which is why I wanted him to quickly and quietly edit his post. It was game effecting and against the rules. I couldn't PM him per the rules of the round either. I thought a subtle comment would be enough, but that only lead to heel digging and giving it more attention.


I am sorry if I did break a rule. I didn't think that correcting an assertion of something that wasn't actually said was wrong, but I'll be more mindful in the future. 
Now, if the accusation was that I did _not_ say something when I actually did, yeah, I'd stay silent on that all day long lol

Regardless, fun game to watch and observe even after I was done for lol


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

Good Game everyone I couldn't believe the luck of that one. It seems like a pretty good game recap has already been posted (west coast timing...  

Most of this is probably not news anymore, but here we go. 

Mafia 
@squaretaper LIT AF PE @MadamPirate PE @blybrook PE @chart94 

And I have no idea how the randomizer chose the 4 players that haven't played in forever to all be mafia together

And @steelnole15 voting for @squaretaper LIT AF PE was 


@txjennah PE was the Doc 

The day one voting pitting a mafia against the doc in a game of chance, 50/50 chance of taking to the doc on day 1. Luck was on the side of the townies and @squaretaper LIT AF PE was the wheel of names choice. 

@MeowMeow PE was the cop
@jean15paul_PE was the cassandra

The cassandra role definitely played an awesome role this round. I like the no PM rounds personally, I think it (usually) makes it a bit harder for the townies since they can't converse outside of the public thread. 

Day 1
Doc Save : @RBHeadge PE 
Cop Investigation: @RBHeadge PE 
Town Lynch: @squaretaper LIT AF PE (MAFIA) lynched by pure luck
Night Kill: NONE There was only one "suggested" kill by @blybrook PE , but the other 3 mafia members remained silent.
I feel like it's been a really long time since RBH has been mafia..hopefully after this geopolitical situation calms down @RBHeadge PE can play again 
Cassandra Vision: @Dothracki PE 

Day 2
Doc Save : @RBHeadge PE 
Cop Investigation: @txjennah PE 
Town Lynch: @chart94 (MAFIA) with the mafia not voting for a NK the next two lynches resulting in Mafia was fairly easy to target it seemed
Night Kill: @steelnole15 
Cassandra Vision: @Spitfire6532

Day 3
Doc Save : @RBHeadge PE 
Cop Investigation: @Spitfire6532 (had the cop caught on to who the Cassandra was, the investigations could have been less duplicative, but I like keeping the Cassandra reveals as vague as possible)
Town Lynch: @MadamPirate PE (MAFIA)
Night Kill: @RBHeadge PE (saved by the doc)
Cassandra Vision: @MeowMeow PE 

Day 4
Doc Save : @MeowMeow PE 
Cop Investigation: @vhab49_PE 
Town Lynch: @beccabun PE (TOWNIE)
Night Kill: @txjennah PE (DOC)
Cassandra Vision: @EyehatethePEexam PE

Day 5
Doc Save : --
Cop Investigation: @eng_girl95 
Town Lynch: @blybrook PE (Final MAFIA) Bly managed to stay under the radar for quite awhile. It wasn't until @steelnole15 made his post that people started re-looking at the Cassandra and who the final mafia was. 
Night Kill: --
Cassandra Vision:--

I did consider taking a vote of the remaining players on if they thought the reveal had significantly impacted the game enough to call it a draw after that fiasco with steel. RBH and I had a PM convo about it too, and I PM'd @eng_girl95 who was completely frustrated and confused. But it is just a game. Some take it much more seriously than others. So, the game went on. Once I saw @RBHeadge PE vote for @blybrook PE I had a feeling it was over. I had a slight glimmer of hope when people started voting for @jean15paul_PE, but alas the townies pulled out another quick one. 

Mod notes: 
I prefer the no PM rounds. And did not enjoy the "MOD has to be included in every PM" as much as you would think. It was entertaining, but overwhelming and hard to keep all the convos straight. I was added to 14 PMs I think.... and that's just too much. 

I think a good alternative to allowing PMs might be to have only a confirmed townie thread. Then you would have the Mafia thread and Townie thread, likely activated by the cop.

I like the idea of Cassandra being revealed to the cop similar to if the doctor were revealed to the cop. It continues to add mystery to the game, and if the cop has already had suspicion on who the cassandra is, it would maybe help solidify their suspicion. Also, Cassandra, could be played as a Mafia member. I still want to see that scenario. It would very much add some fun to the game! Of course, it could be interesting if the Cassandra were revealed as the Cassandra while they are simultaneously Mafia.... It is a very fun role!

Good Game everyone! I'm down for the next game.


----------



## blybrook PE

It was going to be a tough round for the mafia to pull off after the way it started. It was just a matter of time before I had been found. 

Good game by all, and just remember, it's only a game! There shouldn't be any hard feelings or issues.

I'll probably sit out until the week of the 7th. Looks like I might be in the field or in training next week.

Thanks to @BlueBlueprintPE for the mod efforts. Good game all.

@RBHeadge PE Good luck!


----------



## NikR_PE

steelnole15 said:


> I don't take kindly to accusations of someone saying I said something I never actually said.


@steelnole15 said that all of you have cooties.


----------



## blybrook PE

After reading the recap from @BlueBlueprintPE, I noted that the roll of doc was slightly revised since the last time I played (where I was the bumbling doc). Previously, the doc couldn't attempt to save the same person multiple nights in a row. This rule change definitely helped the town out this past round.

In any case, it was nearly a speed round considering the number of players.

I do like the Cassandra roll and think it should remain an active part of the game.


----------



## txjennah PE

Thank you for modding @BlueBlueprintPE . It was a dynamic and really interesting round, and I think the townies worked really well together. I also like the no PM rounds - it makes it a LOT harder, but it's also really fun!

I think* most *of you understand this already, but when I was speculating on the Cassandra, I was going off of previous conclusions made in this thread, conclusions that I even had clarified earlier in the round since I thought I had missed a save as a doc. I certainly did not mean to unleash a firestorm. But despite the mild implosion we all experienced after this, I think it was a good reminder of why the rules are in place. Thank you @BlueBlueprintPE for navigating us through that.


----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ

RBHeadge PE said:


> Yep.
> 
> I knew it had to be nole or jean at the end of the second day. When jean kept making comments on day 3 I knew it was him. I was quite happy to keep up the illusion that nole was the cassandra. It meant that the mafia wouldn't be specifically gunning for the cassandra, and I could tweak my reads in a certain way to give cover to the cassandra cleared players.
> 
> 
> Yeah, which is why I wanted him to quickly and quietly edit his post. It was game effecting and against the rules. I couldn't PM him per the rules of the round either. I thought a subtle comment would be enough, but that only lead to heel digging and giving it more attention.
> 
> The net effect was that most players knew the cassandra was alive and would start looking for them and their hints. Including the mafia. It was a perceived advantage to the town. In the end it didn't matter as the game was already all-but-won. @BlueBlueprintPE and I did PM about it and there was some discussion about nullifying the round.
> 
> Prior to the announcement, there was a very narrow path for mafia victory. I won't explain it in detail here, but if the last mafia had already known that the cassandra was alive, with a lot of luck there were a few steps they could have made to _try _to get a victory. It would have been very tough but doable. I had already mapped that path when "fishboning" the cop/doc reveal that morning. With nole's annoucnement, that path was closed off. Mathematically it was near impossible for the mafia to win so long as the town avoided doing anything above and beyond the call of stupidity.


I just want to be on the same team as @RBHeadge PE from now on ....


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

blybrook PE said:


> After reading the recap from @BlueBlueprintPE, I noted that the roll of doc was slightly revised since the last time I played (where I was the bumbling doc). Previously, the doc couldn't attempt to save the same person multiple nights in a row. This rule change definitely helped the town out this past round.


That's interesting! I kind of like that rule actually. I will probably add that in my next modded round.


----------



## steel

BlueBlueprintPE said:


> And @steelnole15 voting for @squaretaper LIT AF PE was
> 
> 
> Day 1
> Town Lynch: @squaretaper LIT AF PE (MAFIA) lynched by pure luck



Hey, sometimes I'd rather be lucky than good! If I recall, I was pretty lucky/good last game getting mafias as well. 



NikR_PE said:


> @steelnole15 said that all of you have cooties.


I mean, am I wrong?


----------



## DLD PE

FlangeheadPEAZ said:


> I just want to be on the same team as @RBHeadge PE from now on ....


I bookmarked the rounds I won against him. They're printed out on parchment...in a frame...in a fire-proof safe.


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

steelnole15 said:


> Hey, sometimes I'd rather be lucky than good! If I recall, I was pretty lucky/good last game getting mafias as well.
> 
> 
> I mean, am I wrong?


I got my cooties booster 3 weeks ago, I'm good.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I had cooties when I was in grade school, and now I'm married, so I think I'm okay...


----------



## Spitfire6532

I have a question about the Cassandra role.

Jean used statements like "I am pretty sure that "Player A" is town." , which to me is not the same as saying "Player A is town." When I was Cassandra, and reading the rules, I was under the impression that the Cassandra's statements had to be phrased like the second phrase. Maybe I just misunderstood the rule, but it obviously drastically changes how the Cassandra is played, and how to look for the Cassandra.


----------



## DLD PE

Spitfire6532 said:


> I have a question about the Cassandra role.
> 
> Jean used statements like "I am pretty sure that "Player A" is town." , which to me is not the same as saying "Player A is town." When I was Cassandra, and reading the rules, I was under the impression that the Cassandra's statements had to be phrased like the second phrase. Maybe I just misunderstood the rule, but it obviously drastically changes how the Cassandra is played, and how to look for the Cassandra.


Same. I thought it had to be a statement of fact in it's own sentence, not a fact within a sentence of slightly different context.

However, I like what @jean15paul_PE did. It was more cleverly disguised and gives the Cassandra a bit more cover, so it was good use of words.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Spitfire6532 said:


> I have a question about the Cassandra role.
> 
> Jean used statements like "I am pretty sure that "Player A" is town." , which to me is not the same as saying "Player A is town." When I was Cassandra, and reading the rules, I was under the impression that the Cassandra's statements had to be phrased like the second phrase. Maybe I just misunderstood the rule, but it obviously drastically changes how the Cassandra is played, and how to look for the Cassandra.


I do think it's worth talking about some specifics of the Cassandra role. I think the mod should always have the ability to shape the game how they choose, but consistency in the rules of the roles helps players understand. And if something is different it can specifically be called out in the starting mod post.

For whatever it's worth, I shared all my reveal posts with the mod in our chat just to make sure they were "reveal-y" enough because it did feel like there's possible grey area.

An internal rule that I decided on for myself was that the words "<player> is <role>" had to be there exactly like that, but I could put whatever I wanted around those words. I'm not saying that is the right answer; it just felt right to me in the moment. Noticed I always said "regular townie" not just "townie" because that's how it was revealed to me. Again, not saying that's the right answer; just felt right to me at the time. But maybe that would be too big of a tell, now that it's out there.


----------



## Spitfire6532

I am with @DLD PE , I like the way that you played the role @jean15paul_PE . It makes it a little more interesting, otherwise you have to essentially openly confess to being the Cassandra, which makes you an instant target. I think your interpretation of the rules is probably the most sporting.


----------



## NikR_PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> I had cooties when I was in grade school, and now I'm married, so I think I'm okay...


Hypothesis: cooties causes marriage.


----------



## txjennah PE

I told my husband last week that he had cooties, and I think it's the first time I've uttered that phrase since fifth grade.

I really like @jean15paul_PE 's interpretation of the Cassandra role. I think it makes it a lot harder to guess and makes game play more exciting...especially in a no PM round!


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

DLD PE said:


> Same. I thought it had to be a statement of fact in it's own sentence, not a fact within a sentence of slightly different context.
> 
> However, I like what @jean15paul_PE did. It was more cleverly disguised and gives the Cassandra a bit more cover, so it was good use of words.


The data dump with 10 or 20 roles revealed, only some being true, is a twice-used strategy (counting JP's pre-typed response he didn't share until the end) that basically exclaims "I'm the Cassandra and I have to share things I don't want to share." That meets the statement of fact obligation, exposes the Cassandra and leaves it up to the confirmed townie group to decipher- the non-confirmed townies, or all townies in a non-PM round, may not be privy to enough information to cherry pick the revelations. 

A version of what JP did I've seen that satisfies the requirements while adding a bit of a cloak is "I've read the back and forth from today and have come to a conclusion. (Player) is (role)." The cloak doesn't work if you're a regular and never talk like that. I was NK'd the only time I was going to be the Cassandra (thanks Obama), my intention was to use the second strategy and add my patent pending "subject to change" or "but I don't know what I'm doing.(also a fact most of the time)"

I don't know if JP's interpretation was kosher by the original set of rules, but I definitely liked it. I'd vote for allowing it going forward.


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

Spitfire6532 said:


> I am with @DLD PE , I like the way that you played the role @jean15paul_PE . It makes it a little more interesting, otherwise you have to essentially openly confess to being the Cassandra, which makes you an instant target. I think your interpretation of the rules is probably the most sporting.





txjennah PE said:


> I told my husband last week that he had cooties, and I think it's the first time I've uttered that phrase since fifth grade.
> 
> I really like @jean15paul_PE 's interpretation of the Cassandra role. I think it makes it a lot harder to guess and makes game play more exciting...especially in a no PM round!


agree. I don't think it would be very interesting if the cassandra role/reveals were too obvious. The mafia would figure it out immediately and NK them, thus rendering the role useless. It's still possible being vague, @RBHeadge PE obviously picked up on it, but it definitely makes it a bit trickier to figure out.


----------



## DLD PE

Exactly (all the above). Especially if we continue forward with the no PMs, the Cassandra should be used the way @jean15paul_PE did to help the townies, since no PMs favors the mafia.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Just to put I finer point on it....
I don't think the Cassandra saying something like, "I trust Doth" or "I think Bly is lying" should be enough to count as a reveal. I do think it should be required that you say a specific person is a specific role in some way.


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

BlueBlueprintPE said:


> agree. I don't think it would be very interesting if the cassandra role/reveals were too obvious. The mafia would figure it out immediately and NK them, thus rendering the role useless. It's still possible being vague, @RBHeadge PE obviously picked up on it, but it definitely makes it a bit trickier to figure out.


As devil's advocate- "RB picked up on it" is a dangerous precedent to set.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> ....and I just got assigned a bunch of urgent stuff at work. I'll probably be offline for awhile.


Things seem to have settled down at work. I'm still busier than normal but I have some free time now.


BlueBlueprintPE said:


> I feel like it's been a really long time since RBH has been mafia..hopefully after this geopolitical situation calms down @RBHeadge PE can play again


Thanks. I'm good to play now.
That's right, I've had a really long streak of vanilla mafia. _Which I'm totally okay with!_ But this streak is also following a prolonged period of being assigned mafia or some other special role. I think this is just the randomizer reverting to the mean.



BlueBlueprintPE said:


> Day 1
> Doc Save : @RBHeadge PE
> Cop Investigation: @RBHeadge PE


Yep. That seems normal.
...And why I don't last long as mafia.



BlueBlueprintPE said:


> Mod notes:
> I prefer the no PM rounds.


It's a different game. And there are advantages to both. I find myself playing much more aggressive, and reckless, when there's no PMs. I also have to pay much closer attention. PM games are more social and laid back imho.



BlueBlueprintPE said:


> Mod notes:
> I like the idea of Cassandra being revealed to the cop similar to if the doctor were revealed to the cop. It continues to add mystery to the game, and if the cop has already had suspicion on who the cassandra is, it would maybe help solidify their suspicion. Also, Cassandra, could be played as a Mafia member. I still want to see that scenario. It would very much add some fun to the game! Of course, it could be interesting if the Cassandra were revealed as the Cassandra while they are simultaneously Mafia.... It is a very fun role!


There's nothing wrong with playing it that way. It's certainly makes it more of a challenge, and fun. Both in PM and no-PM rounds. If it's played that way, then the cop should get an extra investigation to compensate.



blybrook PE said:


> Previously, the doc couldn't attempt to save the same person multiple nights in a row. This rule change definitely helped the town out this past round.


The JoaT couldn't save exactly save the same person on successive nights. And I think there was a @JayKay PE modded round(?) a few months ago where the cop couldn't protect the same person on successive nights. Maybe it was the round when the cassandra was added? But that didn't seem to get carried over into the following rounds.



DLD PE said:


> I bookmarked the rounds I won against him. They're printed out on parchment...in a frame...in a fire-proof safe.


 Those were fun rounds. The December '20 mega-round felt like a chess match the whole time.


Spitfire6532 said:


> I have a question about the Cassandra role.
> 
> Jean used statements like "I am pretty sure that "Player A" is town." , which to me is not the same as saying "Player A is town." When I was Cassandra, and reading the rules, I was under the impression that the Cassandra's statements had to be phrased like the second phrase. Maybe I just misunderstood the rule, but it obviously drastically changes how the Cassandra is played, and how to look for the Cassandra.


I interpreted it to mean that the cassandra had to have a string of words "<player> is <role>" presented as a fact in a post. Any other text was up to the poster. But I'm by no means the final say on this. I thought that @jean15paul_PE 's posts were in the spirit and at least 3/4 were of letter of the law.

Adding


jean15paul_PE said:


> I do think it's worth talking about some specifics of the Cassandra role. I think the mod should always have the ability to shape the game how they choose, but consistency in the rules of the roles helps players understand. And if something is different it can specifically be called out in the starting mod post.


agree


DLD PE said:


> However, I like what @jean15paul_PE did. It was more cleverly disguised and gives the Cassandra a bit more cover, so it was good use of words.


agree


Spitfire6532 said:


> I am with @DLD PE , I like the way that you played the role @jean15paul_PE . It makes it a little more interesting, otherwise you have to essentially openly confess to being the Cassandra, which makes you an instant target. I think your interpretation of the rules is probably the most sporting.


agree. Cassandra becomes a "shit role" if they have to declare themselves so blatantly to the thread.


EyehatethePEexam PE said:


> while adding a bit of a cloak is "I've read the back and forth from today and have come to a conclusion. (Player) is (role)." The cloak doesn't work if you're a regular and never talk like that.


well that's no problem for me  Thanks for the idea.


jean15paul_PE said:


> Just to put I finer point on it....
> I don't think the Cassandra saying something like, "I trust Doth" or "I think Bly is lying" should be enough to count as a reveal. I do think it should be required that you say a specific person is a specific role in some way.


agree


EyehatethePEexam PE said:


> As devil's advocate- "RB picked up on it" is a dangerous precedent to set.





Spoiler


----------



## DLD PE

I just got a project piled into my lap and have two due at the end of this week. It doesn't help our new co-worker is out sick today. I can still mod, but I won't be able to start until Monday. Might help and be more fun if I had a co-mod, but not necessary if we start Monday. We can use this week to recruit and make up teams since the more the better. If you're in, let me know and I'll start a list.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I'll attempt to play. I know I'm going to probably be somewhat busy for the next couple of weeks but I'll try my best.


----------



## MeowMeow PE

I’m in


----------



## txjennah PE

I'll play but work has been really busy, so not sure how active I will be.


----------



## JayKay PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> The JoaT couldn't save exactly save the same person on successive nights. And I think there was a @JayKay PE modded round(?) a few months ago where the cop couldn't protect the same person on successive nights. Maybe it was the round when the cassandra was added? But that didn't seem to get carried over into the following rounds.


Yeah. I didn't like the 'sit saving', when once a role was determined 'good', the doc would just save them night after night. Also, the Cassandra was always a 'you need to definitely say this. you cannot imply and it needs to be a def user/role stated'. There were a few during this round that I was kinda like...eh, maybe if I was modding I wouldn't have let the Cassandra pass on.


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

I'm in!


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

I guess I'm in


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

I'm in. Please assume all further posts have some error in them.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

in


----------



## DLD PE

Who's in for the next mafia round?

In: @BlueBlueprintPE , @ChebyshevII PE , @MeowMeow PE @txjennah PE , @RBHeadge PE , @jean15paul_PE

Invitees: @eng_girl95 , @Spitfire6532 , @blybrook PE , @beccabun PE , @Dothracki PE , @MadamPirate PE , @vhab49_PE , @chart94 , @squaretaper LIT AF PE , @steelnole15 , @NikR_PE , @FlangeheadPEAZ , @tj_PE , @JayKay PE , @Roarbark , @Unintended Max P.E. , @Zach Stone P.E. @CUniverse, @morphe83 PE , @Liz06 , @djl PE , @SaltySteve PE and anyone else you guys can think of I forgot to mention?


----------



## MadamPirate PE

DLD PE said:


> Who's in for the next mafia round?
> 
> In: @BlueBlueprintPE , @ChebyshevII PE , @MeowMeow PE @txjennah PE , @RBHeadge PE , @jean15paul_PE
> 
> Invitees: @eng_girl95 , @Spitfire6532 , @blybrook PE , @beccabun PE , @Dothracki PE , @MadamPirate PE , @vhab49_PE , @chart94 , @squaretaper LIT AF PE , @steelnole15 , @NikR_PE , @FlangeheadPEAZ , @tj_PE , @JayKay PE , @Roarbark , @Unintended Max P.E. , @Zach Stone P.E. @CUniverse, @morphe83 PE , @Liz06 , @djl PE , @SaltySteve PE and anyone else you guys can think of I forgot to mention?


I'm travelling for work next week and will be on site with limited cell service, so I'm out.


----------



## blybrook PE

I'm in for next week


----------



## Dothracki PE

DLD PE said:


> Who's in for the next mafia round?
> 
> In: @BlueBlueprintPE , @ChebyshevII PE , @MeowMeow PE @txjennah PE , @RBHeadge PE , @jean15paul_PE
> 
> Invitees: @eng_girl95 , @Spitfire6532 , @blybrook PE , @beccabun PE , @Dothracki PE , @MadamPirate PE , @vhab49_PE , @chart94 , @squaretaper LIT AF PE , @steelnole15 , @NikR_PE , @FlangeheadPEAZ , @tj_PE , @JayKay PE , @Roarbark , @Unintended Max P.E. , @Zach Stone P.E. @CUniverse, @morphe83 PE , @Liz06 , @djl PE , @SaltySteve PE and anyone else you guys can think of I forgot to mention?


I'm in


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Suggestion for all....

I feel like I started some ... controversy(?), confusion(?), ... let's go with debate....
I feel like I started some debate about how the Cassandra should be played. What do yall think about locking down a set of rule for the Cassandra role before the next round starts? I'm not sure the best way to go about this. Maybe a vote? I'm not sure, but I just want to eliminate the any confusion.

Thoughts?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I'm good with whatever you guys decide. But I'll watch the arguments.


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

DLD PE said:


> Who's in for the next mafia round?
> 
> In: @BlueBlueprintPE , @ChebyshevII PE , @MeowMeow PE @txjennah PE , @RBHeadge PE , @jean15paul_PE
> 
> Invitees: @eng_girl95 , @Spitfire6532 , @blybrook PE , @beccabun PE , @Dothracki PE , @MadamPirate PE , @vhab49_PE , @chart94 , @squaretaper LIT AF PE , @steelnole15 , @NikR_PE , @FlangeheadPEAZ , @tj_PE , @JayKay PE , @Roarbark , @Unintended Max P.E. , @Zach Stone P.E. @CUniverse, @morphe83 PE , @Liz06 , @djl PE , @SaltySteve PE and anyone else you guys can think of I forgot to mention?



[This Guy]


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

DLD PE said:


> Who's in for the next mafia round?
> 
> In: @BlueBlueprintPE , @ChebyshevII PE , @MeowMeow PE @txjennah PE , @RBHeadge PE , @jean15paul_PE
> 
> Invitees: @eng_girl95 , @Spitfire6532 , @blybrook PE , @beccabun PE , @Dothracki PE , @MadamPirate PE , @vhab49_PE , @chart94 , @squaretaper LIT AF PE , @steelnole15 , @NikR_PE , @FlangeheadPEAZ , @tj_PE , @JayKay PE , @Roarbark , @Unintended Max P.E. , @Zach Stone P.E. @CUniverse, @morphe83 PE , @Liz06 , @djl PE , @SaltySteve PE and anyone else you guys can think of I forgot to mention?


In it to die quickly!


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

DLD PE said:


> Who's in for the next mafia round?
> 
> In: @BlueBlueprintPE , @ChebyshevII PE , @MeowMeow PE @txjennah PE , @RBHeadge PE , @jean15paul_PE
> 
> Invitees: @eng_girl95 , @Spitfire6532 , @blybrook PE , @beccabun PE , @Dothracki PE , @MadamPirate PE , @vhab49_PE , @chart94 , @squaretaper LIT AF PE , @steelnole15 , @NikR_PE , @FlangeheadPEAZ , @tj_PE , @JayKay PE , @Roarbark , @Unintended Max P.E. , @Zach Stone P.E. @CUniverse, @morphe83 PE , @Liz06 , @djl PE , @SaltySteve PE and anyone else you guys can think of I forgot to mention?


Appreciate the invite.


----------



## NikR_PE

DLD PE said:


> Who's in for the next mafia round?
> 
> In: @BlueBlueprintPE , @ChebyshevII PE , @MeowMeow PE @txjennah PE , @RBHeadge PE , @jean15paul_PE
> 
> Invitees: @eng_girl95 , @Spitfire6532 , @blybrook PE , @beccabun PE , @Dothracki PE , @MadamPirate PE , @vhab49_PE , @chart94 , @squaretaper LIT AF PE , @steelnole15 , @NikR_PE , @FlangeheadPEAZ , @tj_PE , @JayKay PE , @Roarbark , @Unintended Max P.E. , @Zach Stone P.E. @CUniverse, @morphe83 PE , @Liz06 , @djl PE , @SaltySteve PE and anyone else you guys can think of I forgot to mention?


I am still busy but i think i can pop in from time to time. 
I am in


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

DLD PE said:


> Who's in for the next mafia round?
> 
> In: @BlueBlueprintPE , @ChebyshevII PE , @MeowMeow PE @txjennah PE , @RBHeadge PE , @jean15paul_PE
> 
> Invitees: @eng_girl95 , @Spitfire6532 , @blybrook PE , @beccabun PE , @Dothracki PE , @MadamPirate PE , @vhab49_PE , @chart94 , @squaretaper LIT AF PE , @steelnole15 , @NikR_PE , @FlangeheadPEAZ , @tj_PE , @JayKay PE , @Roarbark , @Unintended Max P.E. , @Zach Stone P.E. @CUniverse, @morphe83 PE , @Liz06 , @djl PE , @SaltySteve PE and anyone else you guys can think of I forgot to mention?


Nah


----------



## beccabun PE

DLD PE said:


> Who's in for the next mafia round?
> 
> In: @BlueBlueprintPE , @ChebyshevII PE , @MeowMeow PE @txjennah PE , @RBHeadge PE , @jean15paul_PE
> 
> Invitees: @eng_girl95 , @Spitfire6532 , @blybrook PE , @beccabun PE , @Dothracki PE , @MadamPirate PE , @vhab49_PE , @chart94 , @squaretaper LIT AF PE , @steelnole15 , @NikR_PE , @FlangeheadPEAZ , @tj_PE , @JayKay PE , @Roarbark , @Unintended Max P.E. , @Zach Stone P.E. @CUniverse, @morphe83 PE , @Liz06 , @djl PE , @SaltySteve PE and anyone else you guys can think of I forgot to mention?


in


----------



## steel

I'm in it to be the doc and get lynched on day 1 lol


----------



## JayKay PE

DLD PE said:


> Who's in for the next mafia round?
> 
> In: @BlueBlueprintPE , @ChebyshevII PE , @MeowMeow PE @txjennah PE , @RBHeadge PE , @jean15paul_PE
> 
> Invitees: @eng_girl95 , @Spitfire6532 , @blybrook PE , @beccabun PE , @Dothracki PE , @MadamPirate PE , @vhab49_PE , @chart94 , @squaretaper LIT AF PE , @steelnole15 , @NikR_PE , @FlangeheadPEAZ , @tj_PE , @JayKay PE , @Roarbark , @Unintended Max P.E. , @Zach Stone P.E. @CUniverse, @morphe83 PE , @Liz06 , @djl PE , @SaltySteve PE and anyone else you guys can think of I forgot to mention?


dying from work


----------



## Spitfire6532

I'll give another round a go!


----------



## chart94 PE

sure why not


----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ

Yo Imma play... maybe Co-mod?


----------



## DLD PE

Update (We'll probably start Monday):

In: @BlueBlueprintPE , @ChebyshevII PE , @MeowMeow PE, @txjennah PE , @RBHeadge PE , @jean15paul_PE, @blybrook PE , @Dothracki PE , @squaretaper LIT AF PE , @NikR_PE , @beccabun PE , @steelnole15 , @Spitfire6532 , @chart94 , @EyehatethePEexam PE

We have 15 players so far, so that's good!

Out: @MadamPirate PE , @vhab49_PE

Appreciates invite but unconfirmed (let me know either way please): @Unintended Max P.E.

Dying from work: @JayKay PE

Will play or co-mod: @FlangeheadPEAZ


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

DLD PE said:


> Update (We'll probably start Monday):
> 
> In: @BlueBlueprintPE , @ChebyshevII PE , @MeowMeow PE, @txjennah PE , @RBHeadge PE , @jean15paul_PE, @blybrook PE , @Dothracki PE , @squaretaper LIT AF PE , @NikR_PE , @beccabun PE , @steelnole15 , @Spitfire6532 , @chart94 , @EyehatethePEexam PE
> 
> We have 15 players so far, so that's good!
> 
> Out: @MadamPirate PE , @vhab49_PE
> 
> Appreciates invite but unconfirmed (let me know either way please): @Unintended Max P.E.
> 
> Dying from work: @JayKay PE
> 
> Will play or co-mod: @FlangeheadPEAZ


I don't play anymore.


----------



## Eng_Girl95

I’m in!


----------



## morphe83 PE

MadamPirate PE said:


> I'm travelling for work next week and will be on site with limited cell service, so I'm out.


I am sorry but buried at work with deadlines  always the first 3 - 4 months of the year are crazy, hoping for a slowdown in my schedule to come back for some fun. I miss it


----------



## DLD PE

Last call! The following players are in:

@BlueBlueprintPE , @ChebyshevII PE , @MeowMeow PE, @txjennah PE , @RBHeadge PE , @jean15paul_PE, @blybrook PE , @Dothracki PE , @squaretaper LIT AF PE , @NikR_PE , @beccabun PE , @steelnole15 , @Spitfire6532 , @chart94 , @EyehatethePEexam PE, @eng_girl95 , @FlangeheadPEAZ 

We have 17 players. We'll start Monday and this will be a non or short narrative round, similar to @BlueBlueprintPE 's mod style. I enjoy writing, but don't have as much time to write next week as I normally would. If anyone else wants to join, let me know!


----------



## DLD PE

I will send roles over the weekend or Monday morning. @BlueBlueprintPE if you would kindly send me PMs with instructions you sent for roles (mafia, doc, cop and especially the Cassandra). A few notes:

1. We have 17 players, same as last round. We'll have the same roles as previous round.
2. I liked how @jean15paul_PE handled the Cassandra role the last round. I'm going to allow for similar verbage. The Cassandra must say, "______ is ______" with any words preceding or following as fair game. My only addition to the rule is the statement cannot end with a question mark (or a combination of a question/exclamation mark). It must be stated as fact ending with a period or exclamation if it comes at the end of a sentence.
3. The Cassandra may be townie or mafia, depending on how the roles land. Therefore, the Cassandra will be revealed to the cop as the "Cassandra", so the cop won't know if the Cassandra is Townie or Mafia.
4. Because of #3, the cop will get an extra investigation, so 6 investigations this round instead of 5. 
5. This will be a non-PM round like last round. Only the mafia are allowed to PM each other.

If there are no objections/red flags/concerns, I'll lock teams by this weekend and send roles out.


----------



## MeowMeow PE

DLD PE said:


> Therefore, the Cassandra will be revealed to the cop as the "Cassandra", so the cop won't know if the Cassandra is Townie or Mafia.


If the cop investigated Cassandra BEFORE the Cassandra was triggered, would that person be revealed as Cassandra then? Or would they be revealed as normal townie/not normal townie until the trigger?


----------



## DLD PE

MeowMeow PE said:


> If the cop investigated Cassandra BEFORE the Cassandra was triggered, would that person be revealed as Cassandra then? Or would they be revealed as normal townie/not normal townie until the trigger?


Good question. The latter: Revealed as normal townie/not normal townie until the Cassandra is triggered.


----------



## blybrook PE

DLD PE said:


> I will send roles over the weekend or Monday morning. @BlueBlueprintPE if you would kindly send me PMs with instructions you sent for roles (mafia, doc, cop and especially the Cassandra). A few notes:
> 
> 1. We have 17 players, same as last round. * We'll have the same roles as previous round.*


Let's hope we don't have the same roles as the previous round. It'd be a record setting pace. 

Best mix it up a bit.

Looking forward to another round.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

blybrook PE said:


> Let's hope we don't have the same roles as the previous round. It'd be a record setting pace.
> 
> Best mix it up a bit.
> 
> Looking forward to another round.


Now is the time to say a prayer to RNG-esus that you get the role you want.


----------



## DLD PE

Welcome to another *DLD* round of Mafia with 17 players.

There are town members and mafia. Townies must try to find and eliminate the mafia with extreme prejudice before they are eliminated. The game ends when either all of the Mafia is eliminated (town wins), or there are fewer townsfolk than Mafia members (Mafia wins).

The game will start *Monday, March 7, 2022*. Lynching will be allowed on the first day. Mafia can lynch the first night.

The Mafia members are going to privately tell me who they would like to eliminate during the night. I will reveal to everyone what happened the next morning with some mediocre storytelling. There is a very high possibility that the lynching and night kill will be combined into one story blurb the following day, depending on my schedule.

During the day, everybody (townsfolk and Mafia) will publicly vote for a person to eliminate; I will eliminate the person with the most votes at the end of the day and reveal what their role was. If the narrative is being posted the next morning, I will reveal the lynched person's role before the night kill.

In the event the game extends to the weekend, the game will be in extended night phase starting Friday night and resuming the Monday morning.

In addition to regular townsfolk and members of the Mafia, there is also a Doctor and a Cop. The Doctor can choose someone to “save” during the night; if they choose the same person the Mafia chose, then that player will escape elimination by the Mafia that night. The Cop can “investigate” one player each day.

The Mafia members know who each other are, but no one knows anyone else’s role except me. I will send more specific instructions to the members of the Mafia, the Doctor, and the Cop. If you do not receive a PM from me, then you are a regular townsfolk/townie.

*BY POPULAR DEMAND, THE CASSANDRA IS IN PLAY AGAIN!* The Cassandra player does not know they have this role until a trigger occurs in the game and/or thread. A trigger could be reaching a certain page number or by player actions in the thread (like ghost votes, triple posts, etc.). The trigger is picked before the game begins. The Cassandra can be either mafia or townie alignment and once triggered, they will receive a special PM that explains their new role.

The Cassandra is similar to the investigator, where they will find out information about a player (i.e., what their role is), but they do not have a choice on who the information is about. The information will come to them as a vision (overnight PM) every night until end of game and/or they are killed. Unlike the investigators, the Cassandra *MUST* share their information with the thread. If they do not reveal their information, they will automatically be lynched that evening by the townies whether they are voted for or not. This will override all voting blocks.

To vote on a person to eliminate, mention me @DLD PE and tell me specifically that 1) you are voting and 2) the username of the person you are voting to eliminate.

Example: @DLD PE I vote for @jean15paul_PE because he made fun of my sausage gumbo.

Please submit your votes in this thread by 9:00 PM EST/8:00 PM Central/7:00 PM Mountain/6:00 PM Pacific Time/Whatever Roar and Bly-time.

A couple of rules:

1) You may use this thread to vote and post about the game
2) Anyone who is an active participant in the game can use this thread to speculate, discuss, accuse, or otherwise participate in the game; just please make sure to follow regular EB forum guidelines.
3) Your vote only counts if you are playing and not yet eliminated.
4) If there is a tie for most votes, I will either ask for 10 rounds of RPS or use a randomizer in a best of 3 round.
*5) EB PMing is not allowed this round. This eliminates the 'if you miss 2 days in a row, it's a vote for yourself' rule. I assume if you are unable to PM you must participate in some manner if you are a townie to prevent being killed.*
6) All votes via PM will not count unless they are specifically for Mafia/Doc/Cop actions.
7) Votes submitted after the deadline will count towards the following day.
8) You are not allowed to reveal your role, privately or publicly, after you have been eliminated. You may not post screengrabs of private messages in this thread.
9) Please keep all trash talk in the thread and don’t take things too seriously!

Roles will be sent out shortly.

For reference, the players this round are:

@BlueBlueprintPE , @ChebyshevII PE , @MeowMeow PE , @txjennah PE , @RBHeadge PE , @jean15paul_PE , @blybrook PE , @Dothracki PE , @squaretaper LIT AF PE , @NikR_PE , @beccabun PE , @steelnole15 , @Spitfire6532 , @chart94 , @EyehatethePEexam PE , @eng_girl95 , @FlangeheadPEAZ


----------



## DLD PE

Roles have been sent. If you did not receive a PM from me, you're a regular townie (unless you're the Cassandra, which you won't know until the Cassandra has been activated). 

Good luck everyone!


----------



## beccabun PE

Alright town let's get some Maf!!!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

I want to post this:






But allergies have me posting this instead:


----------



## txjennah PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> I want to post this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But allergies have me posting this instead:


Glad you're back! Hopefully the work situation has...calmed a bit


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Its hasn't really calmed down. If anything it got busier on Friday . But it's at least settled into a rhythm.


----------



## MeowMeow PE

Alright let’s get Cassandra triggered. 
@DLD PE I vote for @DLD PE 

Did that work?


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

DLD PE said:


> Example: @DLD PE I vote for @jean15paul_PE because he made fun of my sausage gumbo.


Did I? I don't remember this. But I'd believe it.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

MeowMeow PE said:


> Alright let’s get Cassandra triggered.
> @DLD PE I vote for @DLD PE
> 
> Did that work?


Maybe this...
@DLD PE I vote for @JayKay PE


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> Maybe this...
> @DLD PE I vote for @JayKay PE


Or
@DLD PE I vote for @jean15paul_PE (myself)


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> Or
> @DLD PE I vote for @jean15paul_PE (myself)


Or...


----------



## txjennah PE

@DLD PE 

SIMPLY


----------



## blybrook PE

Having


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

A WONDERFUL


----------



## DLD PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> Did I? I don't remember this. But I'd believe it.


No...it's a completely made up dirty lying example from yours truly.


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP




----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

No PM, so I might be the Cassandra.


----------



## MeowMeow PE

Does a sleeping kitty pic trigger Cassandra?


----------



## NikR_PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> Or
> @DLD PE I vote for @jean15paul_PE (myself)


Fyi that counts as an official vote. So remember to switch it later. Or not if you are maf scum


----------



## DLD PE

Vote update:

1 - @jean15paul_PE (Jean15paul)


----------



## chart94 PE

Everyone is looking awwfullllyy suspicious (side eyes)


----------



## Dothracki PE

Maybe South Park gif to awaken Cassandra!


----------



## DLD PE

Day 1:

The townies got in their vehicles to start their work commute. Several downloaded the new "Gazzed Up!" app to see which nearby gas stations had the best prices. Some commuters raced to the lowest priced station, while others chose to pay a few cents more and avoid the traffic rush. Everyone got on the road right away except @MeowMeow PE, who had stalled after finding water in her gas tank. "I guess it's not a good idea to vote for the mod", she exclaimed.


----------



## Dothracki PE

Or Godfather gif?


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

Alright Stop


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

Collaborate and listen


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

Ice is back with a brand new invention

Triple


----------



## JayKay PE

*me at this thread*


----------



## Dothracki PE

DLD PE said:


> Day 1:
> 
> The townies got in their vehicles to start their work commute. Several downloaded the new "Gazzed Up!" app to see which nearby gas stations had the best prices. Some commuters raced to the lowest priced station, while others chose to pay a few cents more and avoid the traffic rush. Everyone got on the road right away except @MeowMeow PE, who had stalled after finding water in her gas tank. "I guess it's not a good idea to vote for the mod", she exclaimed.


I got gas from Costco at $3.62 a gallon on Friday. It was a miracle to find it that low. I waited in line at least 20 minutes to get it too. Should have gone with a fully electric car instead of a hybrid.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

I would like a new car


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

txjennah PE said:


> @DLD PE
> 
> SIMPLY


NO


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Cassandra Cassandra Cassandra?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Triple?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Gas is $5.59 for 87 octane. Cassandra?


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

Dothracki PE said:


> I got gas from Costco at $3.62 a gallon on Friday. It was a miracle to find it that low. I waited in line at least 20 minutes to get it too. Should have gone with a fully electric car instead of a hybrid.


I've been waiting for the Cybertruck for 2 years...meanwhile driving a 5.0 F150 getting 13 mpg. This next fill-up is gonna sting.


----------



## txjennah PE

I work from home and live in a small boring town so gas prices will not be affecting me much (fortunately??)

edit: I'm mostly confined at home #BLESSED


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Gas hasn't reached $4 yet in my area, but it's awfully close.


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

Costco gas in my area: 4.05 reg, 4.41 premium... naturally my car requires premium.


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> Cassandra Cassandra Cassandra?


I see your two sleepy pups and raise you one.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

BlueBlueprintPE said:


> Costco gas in my area: 4.05 reg, 4.41 premium... naturally my car requires premium.


Ooh, you fanceee.


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> Ooh, you fanceee.


Since the original one wouldn't embed properly ...


----------



## MeowMeow PE

BlueBlueprintPE said:


> Since the original one wouldn't embed properly ...



Welp, Henrik has found his soulmate now.

(Edit: Henrik is my cat…in case that wasn’t obvious)


----------



## txjennah PE

Waiting for Cassandra like


----------



## chart94 PE

Yeah... really not the best time to of bought a truck in october of 2020.. gas was like $2 now its nearly 4.20 and i will have to start commuting 100 miles (50 miles each way) everyday to and from work...


----------



## steel

Thank goodness for my little corolla. I spend between $30 and $40 to fill up and it lasts me about a week. So I'm not gonna panic until it takes more than $40 a tank lol


----------



## chart94 PE

steelnole15 said:


> Thank goodness for my little corolla. I spend between $30 and $40 to fill up and it lasts me about a week. So I'm not gonna panic until it takes more than $40 a tank lol


$80 each time for me. my average MPG right now is like 16, when i drive hwy i get near 25 but with the wind down here that doesn't happen as often as i would like..


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

steelnole15 said:


> Thank goodness for my little corolla. I spend between $30 and $40 to fill up and it lasts me about a week. So I'm not gonna panic until it takes more than $40 a tank lol


I miss my little 1990 Corolla. Boxy n reliable! That thing just would. not. die. Until it did.


----------



## blybrook PE

Haven't filled up in just over two weeks. Last fill up was $3.79/gal for diesel. I need to get fuel today and the current price is $4.44/gal. Same station just before the new year was $3.52/gal.

I don't walk away from the pump for anything less than $125! Truck has a 35 gallon tank, and I have a 100 gallon in bed auxiliary tank that isn't full. I usually max out the VISA pre-approved limit every trip.

Doesn't look like we've triggered the Cassandra yet... 

@DLD PE I vote for


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

@DLD PE I change my vote to @blybrook PE


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

@DLD PE I retract my vote(s)


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

TRIPLE


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Someone got a haircut today.


----------



## DLD PE

Vote Update:

(None)


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

RBHeadge PE said:


> View attachment 27179
> 
> Someone got a haircut today.


Looks like two different pups!!!


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

txjennah PE said:


> Waiting for Cassandra like



First time I've seen this- was this video the inspiration for the tweaks in Letterkenny or were the tweaks in Letterkenny the inspiration for the video?


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

@DLD PE I vote for @NikR_PE because the Wheel told me to.


----------



## DLD PE

Vote Update:

(1) - @NikR_PE (Blueblueprint)


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

BlueBlueprintPE said:


> @DLD PE I vote for @NikR_PE because the Wheel told me to.
> View attachment 27180


At least it's consistent


----------



## RBHeadge PE

BlueBlueprintPE said:


> Looks like two different pups!!!


It the same dog. I promise. 

He has thick full hair that grows up and out, and needs a good shearing after a month. _Pretty much like his father!_


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

DLD PE said:


> Vote Update:
> 
> (None)


Oh yeah, voting. Uhh...I vote for @BlueBlueprintPE @DLD PE just because!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> Did I? I don't remember this. But I'd believe it.


He made fun of my cheater Beans & Rice. Does that count?


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Dothracki PE said:


> I got gas from Costco at $3.62 a gallon on Friday. It was a miracle to find it that low. I waited in line at least 20 minutes to get it too. Should have gone with a fully electric car instead of a hybrid.


They don't sell the PHEV that I want in the midwest. Assholes.


----------



## NikR_PE

BlueBlueprintPE said:


> @DLD PE I vote for @NikR_PE because the Wheel told me to.
> View attachment 27180


Ffs you know what the randomizer does. We need to add it to our mafia laws


----------



## DLD PE

Vote Update:

1 - @NikR_PE (@BlueBlueprintPE )
1 - @BlueBlueprintPE (@squaretaper LIT AF PE )


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

Days without shenanigans: 6


----------



## DLD PE

I'm getting ready to leave work and commute home. When we get near voting end time, please help me with the vote updates. Thanks!


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

vhab49_PE said:


> He made fun of my cheater Beans & Rice. Does that count?


I didn't "make fun"... but I did kind of judge them.
Sorry.
...
...
FYI, there's no tomato in red beans and rice. And the rice is cooked separately and served with the beans, not cooked together. Besides that, it wasn't far off. 
edit: the tomato thing really threw me off. 
edit2: actually yours was closer to a jambalaya that just happened to have beans it in


----------



## NikR_PE

@DLD PE i vote for @BlueBlueprintPE in retaliation and self preservation.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> I didn't "make fun"... but I did kind of judge them.
> Sorry.
> ...
> ...
> FYI, there's no tomato in red beans and rice. And the rice is cooked separately and served with the beans, not cooked together. Besides that, it wasn't far off.
> edit: the tomato thing really threw me off.
> edit2: actually yours was closer to a jambalaya that just happened to have beans it in


Yeah, I typically do slow cooked actual red beans, with multiporks(hock, ham, sausage, more). This was def a last minute what can I make meal. . My feels were not hurt, so no worries.


----------



## DLD PE

1 - @NikR_PE (blueprint)
2 - @BlueBlueprintPE (square, nik)


----------



## beccabun PE

@DLD PE i vote for @FlangeheadPEAZ


----------



## Dothracki PE

vhab49_PE said:


> They don't sell the PHEV that I want in the midwest. Assholes.


They don't sell the HFCEV that I want anywhere other than CA. Get with the program people!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

@DLD PE i vote for @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## DLD PE

1 - @NikR_PE (blueprint)
2 - @BlueBlueprintPE (square, nik)
1- @FlangeheadPEAZ (@beccabun PE )


----------



## DLD PE

Time!


----------



## DLD PE

Write up will be in the morning.

@BlueBlueprintPE was lynched by the town. They were a regular townie.


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

Dammit!


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

I mean .... 
dammit


----------



## DLD PE

*Day 1/Night 1*

@BlueBlueprintPE was desperate to get to work on time, so after checking the Gazzed Up app and seeing the long lines at the Kwik Sak, they opted to pay a few cents more down the street. They didn't realize they cut off the wrong person to be first at the pump. After getting cheap coffee inside the gas station, they returned to find slashed tires. There won't be any commuting anytime soon for this one.

@ChebyshevII PE also decided to pay a little extra at the pump, but not because he was pressed for time. The high end TJ's gas station had a workout room, which was free to use after a fill-up. The bike ride was going well until the Peloton he was on malfunctioned. The pedals locked up instantly and he was thrown through the glass onto the hard pavement, ending his commute. Fortunately @tj_PE had deep pockets and was able to make the whole thing go away. The incident was quickly cleaned up and the accident was blamed on "user error."

The town lynched @BlueBlueprintPE . They were a regular townie.

@ChebyshevII PE was nightkilled by the mafia.

Remaining players:

@MeowMeow PE , @txjennah PE , @RBHeadge PE , @jean15paul_PE , @blybrook PE , @Dothracki PE , @squaretaper LIT AF PE , @NikR_PE , @beccabun PE , @steelnole15 , @Spitfire6532 , @chart94 , @EyehatethePEexam PE , @eng_girl95 , @FlangeheadPEAZ


----------



## beccabun PE

@DLD PE I vote for @BlueBlueprintPE


----------



## beccabun PE

@DLD PE I vote for @ChebyshevII PE


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Hey, my vote wasn't counted!


----------



## DLD PE

vhab49_PE said:


> Hey, my vote wasn't counted!


Because you're not currently playing.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

DLD PE said:


> Because you're not currently playing.
> 
> View attachment 27183


Fair.


----------



## Dothracki PE

BLOODY CASSANDRA BLOODY CASSANDRA BLOODY CASSANDRA


----------



## MeowMeow PE

@DLD PE can you tell us what triggers Cassandra?
No? Worth a shot….


----------



## DLD PE

MeowMeow PE said:


> @DLD PE can you tell us what triggers Cassandra?
> No? Worth a shot….


Sure, why not? I'll tell you after the round.


----------



## Dothracki PE

Badly edited Hamilton gif?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

DLD PE said:


> *Day 1/Night 1*
> 
> @BlueBlueprintPE was desperate to get to work on time, so after checking the Gazzed Up app and seeing the long lines at the Kwik Sak, they opted to pay a few cents more down the street. They didn't realize they cut off the wrong person to be first at the pump. After getting cheap coffee inside the gas station, they returned to find slashed tires. There won't be any commuting anytime soon for this one.
> 
> @ChebyshevII PE also decided to pay a little extra at the pump, but not because he was pressed for time. The high end TJ's gas station had a workout room, which was free to use after a fill-up. The bike ride was going well until the Peloton he was on malfunctioned. The pedals locked up instantly and he was thrown through the glass onto the hard pavement, ending his commute. Fortunately @tj_PE had deep pockets and was able to make the whole thing go away. The incident was quickly cleaned up and the accident was blamed on "user error."
> 
> The town lynched @BlueBlueprintPE . They were a regular townie.
> 
> @ChebyshevII PE was nightkilled by the mafia.
> 
> Remaining players:
> 
> @MeowMeow PE , @txjennah PE , @RBHeadge PE , @jean15paul_PE , @blybrook PE , @Dothracki PE , @squaretaper LIT AF PE , @NikR_PE , @beccabun PE , @steelnole15 , @Spitfire6532 , @chart94 , @EyehatethePEexam PE , @eng_girl95 , @FlangeheadPEAZ


----------



## MeowMeow PE

@JayKay PE pleeeeez post Odin pic in case that is Cassandra trigger.
Also I just want to see hims. Thaaanks!


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

DLD PE said:


> They didn't realize they cut off the wrong person to be first at the pump.


Are you following me? 



DLD PE said:


> After getting cheap coffee inside the gas station,


I'd have to be pretty desperate.....


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

BlueBlueprintPE said:


> Are you following me?
> 
> 
> I'd have to be pretty desperate.....



McDonalds coffee is actually relatively decent in a pinch. I'd definitely go there over a gas station, at least.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE




----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

BlueBlueprintPE said:


> Are you following me?
> 
> 
> I'd have to be pretty desperate.....




I don't know, I've had some pretty good coffee from gas stations... especially truck stops.


----------



## steel

jean15paul_PE said:


>


I move that the women in the game are immune from lynching today. Is there a second?


----------



## steel

Also, @DLD PE I vote for @chart94 cause the spinning disk made me do it.


----------



## DLD PE

Vote Update:

1 - @chart94 (@steelnole15 )


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

steelnole15 said:


> I move that the women in the game are immune from lynching today. Is there a second?


missed it by one day....


----------



## Spitfire6532

So I guess this round isn't going to be as easy as the last one huh...


----------



## JayKay PE

MeowMeow PE said:


> @JayKay PE pleeeeez post Odin pic in case that is Cassandra trigger.
> Also I just want to see hims. Thaaanks!


----------



## chart94 PE

welp ill tell ya right now i aint no maf and never will be no maf so take it for what you will


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

I should be able to check back in this afternoon, but just in case- @DLD PE I placeholder vote for @NikR_PE because they voted for @BlueBlueprintPE and I don't want to self-vote. I have no good information and as usual, my vote and logic is very subject to error.


----------



## JayKay PE

chart94 said:


> welp ill tell ya right now i aint no maf and never will be no maf so take it for what you will


as am i


----------



## beccabun PE

@MeowMeow PE you maf?


----------



## beccabun PE

@txjennah PE you maf?


----------



## beccabun PE

@RBHeadge PE you maf?


----------



## beccabun PE

@jean15paul_PE you maf?


----------



## beccabun PE

@blybrook PE you maf?


----------



## beccabun PE

@Dothracki PE you maf?


----------



## beccabun PE

@squaretaper LIT AF PE you maf?


----------



## beccabun PE

@ cassandra you maf?


----------



## DLD PE

JayKay PE said:


> View attachment 27187


THE CASSANDRA HAS BEEN ACTIVATED!

The Cassandra has been notified of their role and will receive their vision tonight after the lynch.


----------



## DLD PE

Vote Update:

1 - @chart94 (@steelnole15 )
1 - @NikR_PE (@BlueBlueprintPE )


----------



## Spitfire6532

@beccabun PE am I not even worthy of being asked if I am maf? I feel left out


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

Spitfire6532 said:


> @beccabun PE am I not even worthy of being asked if I am maf? I feel left out


I also was left out...but the goal of activating the Cassandra was achieved- so I'd say it's worth the snub.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

beccabun PE said:


> @jean15paul_PE you maf?


No. I am a townie.
@beccabun PE you maf?


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

DLD PE said:


> THE CASSANDRA HAS BEEN ACTIVATED!
> 
> The Cassandra has been notified of their role and will receive their vision tonight after the lynch.


Just needed some kitty balls huh?


----------



## MeowMeow PE

WOOHOOO!!!!!!! Thanks @JayKay PE and Odin!!!!


----------



## beccabun PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> No. I am a townie.
> @beccabun PE you maf?


not maf, just a boss *ss b*tch activating Cassandra


----------



## DLD PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> Just needed some kitty balls huh?


The Cassandra was activated by a non-player (i.e. JayKay, TJ, etc.) posting a pet pic.


----------



## beccabun PE

beccabun PE said:


> not maf, just a boss *ss b*tch activating Cassandra





DLD PE said:


> The Cassandra was activated by a non-player (i.e. JayKay, TJ, etc.) posting a pet pic.


Well nevermind then...


----------



## beccabun PE

Spitfire6532 said:


> @beccabun PE am I not even worthy of being asked if I am maf? I feel left out





EyehatethePEexam PE said:


> I also was left out...but the goal of activating the Cassandra was achieved- so I'd say it's worth the snub.


just to get everyone else out of the way...

@NikR_PE @steelnole15 @Spitfire6532 @chart94 @EyehatethePEexam PE @eng_girl95 @FlangeheadPEAZ 

any of you maf?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

BOO


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

beccabun PE said:


> just to get everyone else out of the way...
> 
> @NikR_PE @steelnole15 @Spitfire6532 @chart94 @EyehatethePEexam PE @eng_girl95 @FlangeheadPEAZ
> 
> any of you maf?


Not eye


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

EyehatethePEexam PE said:


> Not eye


Eye see what you did there


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

Spitfire6532 said:


> So I guess this round isn't going to be as easy as the last one huh...


those only seem to be the rounds that I mod....


----------



## blybrook PE

beccabun PE said:


> @blybrook PE you maf?


Not this round, thankfully


----------



## JayKay PE

I'm happy that I was able


MeowMeow PE said:


> WOOHOOO!!!!!!! Thanks @JayKay PE and Odin!!!!


i live to serve…odin, the little sun king


----------



## steel

beccabun PE said:


> just to get everyone else out of the way...
> 
> @NikR_PE @steelnole15 @Spitfire6532 @chart94 @EyehatethePEexam PE @eng_girl95 @FlangeheadPEAZ
> 
> any of you maf?


Nope! Works that I'm a regular townie this time cause I've been busy and less active than usual. Over the last week, we had a power line fall in our back yard and catch fire, my wife was hit by an SUV which totaled her car (she's okay though) and I took the PE exam.


----------



## steel

chart94 said:


> welp ill tell ya right now i aint no maf and never will be no maf so take it for what you will


never? That's hardly your decision. SUS!


----------



## NikR_PE

beccabun PE said:


> just to get everyone else out of the way...
> 
> @NikR_PE @steelnole15 @Spitfire6532 @chart94 @EyehatethePEexam PE @eng_girl95 @FlangeheadPEAZ
> 
> any of you maf?


Nope.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

DLD PE said:


> Because you're not currently playing.
> 
> View attachment 27183


Another person stealing my strategy! Sheesh.


----------



## DLD PE

steelnole15 said:


> Nope! Works that I'm a regular townie this time cause I've been busy and less active than usual. Over the last week, we had a power line fall in our back yard and catch fire, my wife was hit by an SUV which totaled her car (she's okay though) and I took the PE exam.


Glad you're wife is ok! Hoping for a good result for you tomorrow!


----------



## steel




----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

steelnole15 said:


> Nope! Works that I'm a regular townie this time cause I've been busy and less active than usual. Over the last week, we had a power line fall in our back yard and catch fire, my wife was hit by an SUV which totaled her car (she's okay though) and I took the PE exam.


Sorry about her car, glad she's safe. Fingers crossed for your exam, sounds like you're the last to have to go through the waiting trauma we all went through.


----------



## blybrook PE

not much to go on yet...


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

steelnole15 said:


> Nope! Works that I'm a regular townie this time cause I've been busy and less active than usual. Over the last week, we had a power line fall in our back yard and catch fire, my wife was hit by an SUV which totaled her car (she's okay though) and I took the PE exam.


That's a lot @steelnole15 . I hope you and the family are doing well.


----------



## blybrook PE

steelnole15 said:


> Nope! Works that I'm a regular townie this time cause I've been busy and less active than usual. Over the last week, we had a power line fall in our back yard and catch fire, my wife was hit by an SUV which totaled her car (she's okay though) and I took the PE exam.


Good to hear that your wife wasn't badly hurt. The car can be replaced.

Good luck on the exam.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Hm.... well this is awkward...


I know I'm a townie, so I'll just cast a different random vote.

@DLD PE I vote for @steelnole15


----------



## DLD PE

Vote Update:

1 - @chart94 (@steelnole15 )
1 - @NikR_PE (@BlueBlueprintPE )
1 - @steelnole15 (@jean15paul_PE )


----------



## Spitfire6532

Really nothing to go on right now...a few random votes, and most people haven't voted either day. Getting close to the end of my work day, so I am going to make sure I get a random vote in to avoid accidentally voting for myself tonight.

@DLD PE I vote for @Dothracki PE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

@DLD PE I vote for @txjennah PE because UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## MeowMeow PE

@DLD PE I vote for @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## DLD PE

Vote Update (lemme know if I missed somthin'):

1 - @chart94 (@steelnole15 )
1 - @NikR_PE (@BlueBlueprintPE )
1 - @steelnole15 (@jean15paul_PE )
1 - @Dothracki PE (@Spitfire6532 )
1 - @txjennah PE (@squaretaper LIT AF PE )
1 - @squaretaper LIT AF PE (@MeowMeow PE )


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

DLD PE said:


> Vote Update (lemme know if I missed somthin'):
> 
> 1 - @chart94 (@steelnole15 )
> 1 - @NikR_PE (@BlueBlueprintPE )
> 1 - @steelnole15 (@jean15paul_PE )
> 1 - @Dothracki PE (@Spitfire6532 )
> 1 - @txjennah PE (@squaretaper LIT AF PE )
> 1 - @squaretaper LIT AF PE (@MeowMeow PE )


Well this isn't super interesting. LOL


----------



## DLD PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> Well this isn't super interesting. LOL


If there's a 5-way tie, I'm going to use the randomizer Minimizer.


----------



## txjennah PE

@DLD PE I vote for @squaretaper LIT AF PE because we all know the rules with squaretaper. If they survive night one.....


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

DLD PE said:


> Vote Update (lemme know if I missed somthin'):
> 
> 1 - @chart94 (@steelnole15 )
> 1 - @NikR_PE (@BlueBlueprintPE )
> 1 - @steelnole15 (@jean15paul_PE )
> 1 - @Dothracki PE (@Spitfire6532 )
> 1 - @txjennah PE (@squaretaper LIT AF PE )
> 1 - @squaretaper LIT AF PE (@MeowMeow PE )


@DLD PE Blue is deaded..... no votes for today.


----------



## txjennah PE

BlueBlueprintPE said:


> @DLD PE Blue is deaded..... no votes for today.


----------



## NikR_PE

@DLD PE if i don't vote today will it be a self vote against me?


----------



## DLD PE

Vote Update (lemme know if I missed somthin'):

1 - @chart94 (@steelnole15 )
1 - @NikR_PE (@BlueBlueprintPE )
1 - @steelnole15 (@jean15paul_PE )
1 - @Dothracki PE (@Spitfire6532 )
1 - @txjennah PE (@squaretaper LIT AF PE )
2 - @squaretaper LIT AF PE (@MeowMeow PE , @txjennah PE )


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

days without shenanigans- 7


----------



## DLD PE

NikR_PE said:


> @DLD PE if i don't vote today will it be a self vote against me?


No. See rule #5:


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

NikR_PE said:


> @DLD PE if i don't vote today will it be a self vote against me?


I think the no PMing rule nixes the no vote rule


DLD PE said:


> 5) EB PMing is not allowed this round. This eliminates the 'if you miss 2 days in a row, it's a vote for yourself' rule. I assume if you are unable to PM you must participate in some manner if you are a townie to prevent being killed.


right?


----------



## NikR_PE

BlueBlueprintPE said:


> I think the no PMing rule nixes the no vote


Thanks, Blue


----------



## Spitfire6532

oh wow, i totally missed that.... I guess I should actually read the rules haha


----------



## DLD PE

BlueBlueprintPE said:


> I think the no PMing rule nixes the no vote rule
> 
> right?


Correct


----------



## blybrook PE

As there isn't much going on right now, I used Random Name Generator — Easy Random Name Picker (randomwordgenerator.com)...

After getting my name three times, I ended up with @FlangeheadPEAZ

@DLD PE today's vote is for @FlangeheadPEAZ unless better information is released.


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

DLD PE said:


> Vote Update (lemme know if I missed somthin'):
> 
> 1 - @chart94 (@steelnole15 )
> 1 - @NikR_PE (@BlueBlueprintPE )
> 1 - @steelnole15 (@jean15paul_PE )
> 1 - @Dothracki PE (@Spitfire6532 )
> 1 - @txjennah PE (@squaretaper LIT AF PE )
> 2 - @squaretaper LIT AF PE (@MeowMeow PE , @txjennah PE )


@DLD PE Blue is still deaded ... unless Cassandra revived me??? so, you should not have a vote for @NikR_PE from @BlueBlueprintPE 

I think that was a vote from yesterday.


----------



## DLD PE

BlueBlueprintPE said:


> @DLD PE Blue is still deaded ... unless Cassandra revived me??? so, you should not have a vote for @NikR_PE from @BlueBlueprintPE
> 
> I think that was a vote from yesterday.



Thanks @BlueBlueprintPE . Can I get an updated vote count?


----------



## DLD PE

Is this correct? 

1 - @chart94 (@steelnole15 )
1 - @steelnole15 (@jean15paul_PE )
1 - @Dothracki PE (@Spitfire6532 )
1 - @txjennah PE (@squaretaper LIT AF PE )
2 - @squaretaper LIT AF PE (@MeowMeow PE , @txjennah PE )
1 - @FlangeheadPEAZ (@blybrook PE )


----------



## Eng_Girl95

@DLD PE I vote for @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## DLD PE

Update:

1 - @chart94 (@steelnole15 )
1 - @steelnole15 (@jean15paul_PE )
1 - @Dothracki PE (@Spitfire6532 )
1 - @txjennah PE (@squaretaper LIT AF PE )
3 - @squaretaper LIT AF PE (@MeowMeow PE , @txjennah PE ), (@eng_girl95 )
1 - @FlangeheadPEAZ (@blybrook PE )


----------



## DLD PE

10 mins!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

@DLD PE I've got nothing to go on and have swamped at work, so tonight only, I vote for @RBHeadge PE


----------



## Dothracki PE

I have no idea, @DLD PE my 15 sided die votes for @steelnole15


----------



## DLD PE

Time!


----------



## DLD PE

Write up will be in the morning, but for now:

@squaretaper LIT AF PE was lynched by the town. He was mafia!


----------



## blybrook PE

Woohoo! Great job fellow townies!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

txjennah PE said:


> @DLD PE I vote for @squaretaper LIT AF PE because we all know the rules with squaretaper. If they survive night one.....


lol, I can't believe how often this is true. Really seems to defy the odds.


----------



## NikR_PE

DLD PE said:


> @squaretaper LIT AF PE was lynched by the town. He was mafia!


Ffs


----------



## txjennah PE

LOL wow! Well, we have another data point!


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> lol, I can't believe how often this is true. Really seems to defy the odds.


some things are just too common to be coincidence. Randomizer is going to pick @NikR_PE, if not killed on night one @squaretaper LIT AF PE is mafia, if the time zone hasn’t changed yet @blybrook PE is a regular townie, if there’s a game strategy involved @EyehatethePEexam PE is going to vote perpendicular to logic… some things are just built in


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

20 minutes to get gas at Costco at 8:00 at night.  and it’s increased by 15 cents here since Monday (yesterday).


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

EyehatethePEexam PE said:


> some things are just too common to be coincidence. Randomizer is going to pick @NikR_PE, if not killed on night one @squaretaper LIT AF PE is mafia, if the time zone hasn’t changed yet @blybrook PE is a regular townie, if there’s a game strategy involved @EyehatethePEexam PE is going to vote perpendicular to logic… some things are just built in


LOL @ "perpendicular to logic"
That is an excellent phrase.

I think that will be the title of my 3rd album.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

_in before possible death_

based on last night's voting I think I can assign these relative reads:

townie++ @txjennah PE 
townie+ @MeowMeow PE 
townie+(?) @eng_girl95


----------



## RBHeadge PE

I think It's may be too early to assign those a clear townie status in my more recent system of using up to 4 "+" for town and mafia statuses. Hence my caveat "relative" in the previous post. 

q&d explanation
meow - first to vote for a maf and it wasn't part of an ensuing dogpile (half +); was during a multiway tie (o)
txjen - tiebreaker to lynch maf (++)
eg95 - voted for maf at end of day but the vote had no apparent consequence (o), interpret at your own risk. _I personally would remove them from the voting lists for a few days at least unless other information comes out._


----------



## MeowMeow PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> I think It's may be too early to assign those a clear townie status in my more recent system of using up to 4 "+" for town and mafia statuses. Hence my caveat "relative" in the previous post.
> 
> q&d explanation
> meow - first to vote for a maf and it wasn't part of an ensuing dogpile (half +); was during a multiway tie (o)
> txjen - tiebreaker to lynch maf (++)
> eg95 - voted for maf at end of day but the vote had no apparent consequence (o), interpret at your own risk. _I personally would remove them from the voting lists for a few days at least unless other information comes out._


I helped trigger Cassandra. Does that add another + to me? Lol


----------



## DLD PE

Day 2/Night 2

@eng_girl95 was on her way to the office when she got called to a site meeting 2 hours away. "I guess I better fill up", she said as she clicked on the Gazzed Up ad that popped up on her phone. "Free Car Wash at TJ's for Every Fill-Up!" "Hmm, a $20 value maybe. I can't pass that up!" @eng_girl95 pulled in to TJ's and started the pump before walking in to use the restroom. When she came back, a fellow in a TJ's uniform had removed the pump handle and had started to clean her windshield. "WHAT ARE YOU DOING? You shut iT off and there's only $10 registered. I was filling it up! And what are you doing to my windshield?!?" @squaretaper LIT AF PE replied, "It's $10 at the old rate, but the rate just increased 30 cents, so you need to re-scan your card at the new rate if you want to fill 'er up. Oh, and here's your free car wash, keke." He continued with the squeegee....

Furious, @eng_girl95 jumped in her car, started the engine and floored it before a bewildered @squaretaper LIT AF PE could react. As he was hit, he was able to react and impale @eng_girl95 with the handle of the squeegee through her windshield, but the impact meant this would be his last day working for @tj_PE .

@squaretaper LIT AF PE was lynched by the town. He was part of the mafia.
@eng_girl95 was nightkilled by the mafia.

Remaining players:

@MeowMeow PE , @txjennah PE , @RBHeadge PE , @jean15paul_PE , @blybrook PE , @Dothracki PE , @NikR_PE , @beccabun PE , @steelnole15 , @Spitfire6532 , @chart94 , @EyehatethePEexam PE , @FlangeheadPEAZ


----------



## RBHeadge PE

MeowMeow PE said:


> I helped trigger Cassandra. Does that add another + to me? Lol


That "analysis" was only looking at the votes.

FWIW, I don't consider triggering the Cassandra to be a net townie or mafia asset. The character can be of any alignment, and the information revealed actually has the potential to both hurt and help the town. 

Further, didn't a mafia trigger the Cassandra a few rounds ago? Was that you or someone else that round? I honestly can't remember.

And wasn't it an NPC that technically triggered the Cassandra this round?

Finally, my reads are public and can (and have) be used as a hit list for the mafia. Getting a high rank on that list isn't always a good thing.


----------



## MeowMeow PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Further, didn't a mafia trigger the Cassandra a few rounds ago? Was that you or someone else that round? I honestly can't remember.


Yeah I triggered the Cassandra as mafia a few rounds ago lol. But I'm not mafia this time!


----------



## NikR_PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> _in before possible death_
> 
> based on last night's voting I think I can assign these relative reads:
> 
> townie++ @txjennah PE
> townie+ @MeowMeow PE
> townie+(?) @eng_girl95


I agreed with this list except for eng_girl95. But then i saw they were nightkilled. So i guess you were right.


----------



## NikR_PE

MeowMeow PE said:


> But I'm not mafia this time!


But that's what you said few rounds ago too.


----------



## NikR_PE

TRIPLE


----------



## RBHeadge PE

NikR_PE said:


> I agreed with this list except for eng_girl95.


I known what you mean. I debated even including her in my reads. One can't really assign utility to a pile-on vote. But with so little to work with in a no-PM round I figured I throw everything out there for completeness. I wouldn't have added it to the reads during a PM round. 

I had my doubts too, as shown by the "(?)" and explained in the post that immediately followed. 



NikR_PE said:


> But then i saw they were nightkilled.


lol yeah. After I read the morning post I thought "whelp, EG95 certainly _was _a townie"


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> LOL @ "perpendicular to logic"
> That is an excellent phrase.
> 
> I think that will be the title of my 3rd album.


I'm a so-so engineer, but a pretty great lyricist.


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

NikR_PE said:


> But that's what you said few rounds ago too.


Never trust an engineer with perfect fingernails.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Alright, I need to get back to work, been at it since 5AM this morning and still have a crap-ton to do before I log off. 

Not looking forward to the afternoon. IDK how active I'll be afterwards.


Spoiler: Don't Look



Me in a few hours:





And I'm not playing Laurence Oliver in that gif.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

EyehatethePEexam PE said:


> Never trust an engineer with perfect fingernails.


_*looks at own hands*_
ummm, uh-ohh


----------



## beccabun PE

EyehatethePEexam PE said:


> Never trust an engineer with perfect fingernails.


guess I can’t be trusted then


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

beccabun PE said:


> guess I can’t be trusted then
> 
> View attachment 27205


pretty sure I have the same color right now!


----------



## DLD PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Alright, I need to get back to work, been at it since 5AM this morning and still have a crap-ton to do before I log off.
> 
> Not looking forward to the afternoon. IDK how active I'll be afterwards.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Don't Look
> 
> 
> 
> Me in a few hours:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I'm not playing Laurence Oliver in that gif.


Good luck today @RBHeadge PE !


----------



## Eng_Girl95

DLD PE said:


> Day 2/Night 2
> 
> @eng_girl95 was on her way to the office when she got called to a site meeting 2 hours away. "I guess I better fill up", she said as she clicked on the Gazzed Up ad that popped up on her phone. "Free Car Wash at TJ's for Every Fill-Up!" "Hmm, a $20 value maybe. I can't pass that up!" @eng_girl95 pulled in to TJ's and started the pump before walking in to use the restroom. When she came back, a fellow in a TJ's uniform had removed the pump handle and had started to clean her windshield. "WHAT ARE YOU DOING? You shut iT off and there's only $10 registered. I was filling it up! And what are you doing to my windshield?!?" @squaretaper LIT AF PE replied, "It's $10 at the old rate, but the rate just increased 30 cents, so you need to re-scan your card at the new rate if you want to fill 'er up. Oh, and here's your free car wash, keke." He continued with the squeegee....
> 
> Furious, @eng_girl95 jumped in her car, started the engine and floored it before a bewildered @squaretaper LIT AF PE could react. As he was hit, he was able to react and impale @eng_girl95 with the handle of the squeegee through her windshield, but the impact meant this would be his last day working for @tj_PE .
> 
> @squaretaper LIT AF PE was lynched by the town. He was part of the mafia.
> @eng_girl95 was nightkilled by the mafia.
> 
> Remaining players:
> 
> @MeowMeow PE , @txjennah PE , @RBHeadge PE , @jean15paul_PE , @blybrook PE , @Dothracki PE , @NikR_PE , @beccabun PE , @steelnole15 , @Spitfire6532 , @chart94 , @EyehatethePEexam PE , @FlangeheadPEAZ


Well monkey feathers.


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

beccabun PE said:


> guess I can’t be trusted then
> 
> View attachment 27205


You're on my list...


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

EyehatethePEexam PE said:


> Never trust an engineer with perfect fingernails.


You don't wanna see my fingernails. But that doesn't mean I'm trustworthy, either.


----------



## steel

Okay, I know I'm a townie and shouldn't be lynched anyway, but can i get a pass today?


----------



## DLD PE

steelnole15 said:


> Okay, I know I'm a townie and shouldn't be lynched anyway, but can i get a pass today?
> 
> View attachment 27206


Congrats @steelnole15 !!!! Go celebrate!

And...um...no lynch pass today


----------



## steel

DLD PE said:


> Congrats @steelnole15 !!!! Go celebrate!
> 
> And...um...no lynch pass today


@DLD PE I VOTE FOR @DLD PE


----------



## djl PE

steelnole15 said:


> Okay, I know I'm a townie and shouldn't be lynched anyway, but can i get a pass today?
> 
> View attachment 27206


AWWWWWWWWWWWW YIIIIISSSSSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Congrats man! Huge accomplishment! So glad for you!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

steelnole15 said:


> Okay, I know I'm a townie and shouldn't be lynched anyway, but can i get a pass today?
> 
> View attachment 27206


Congratulations!!!!!


----------



## chart94 PE

BlueBlueprintPE said:


> 20 minutes to get gas at Costco at 8:00 at night.  and it’s increased by 15 cents here since Monday (yesterday).


Just paid 4.09/gallon at costco, 50 dollars half tank fill up smh


----------



## chart94 PE

steelnole15 said:


> Okay, I know I'm a townie and shouldn't be lynched anyway, but can i get a pass today?
> 
> View attachment 27206


Congrats!!


----------



## chart94 PE

I was on-site yesterday but looks like we got the first Maf!! Nice!!


----------



## blybrook PE

steelnole15 said:


> Okay, I know I'm a townie and shouldn't be lynched anyway, but can i get a pass today?
> 
> View attachment 27206


Congrats! Welcome to the ranks of licensure!!


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

steelnole15 said:


> Okay, I know I'm a townie and shouldn't be lynched anyway, but can i get a pass today?
> 
> View attachment 27206


Congrats!!!!


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

chart94 said:


> Just paid 4.09/gallon at costco, 50 dollars half tank fill up smh


$4.49 for me ...  ...regular was $4.19


----------



## chart94 PE

gonna be a pauper before the end of this..


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

steelnole15 said:


> @DLD PE I VOTE FOR @DLD PE


Another one stealing my strategy! Sheesh!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

BlueBlueprintPE said:


> $4.49 for me ...  ...regular was $4.19


Sounds like a super awesome time to force everyone back in the office. That'll surely improve the prices. /s


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Congratulations @steelnole15 



blybrook PE said:


> Congrats! Welcome to the ranks of licensure!!


Important note: as we all know. Passing the exam does not equal licensure. But you'll be licensed soon enough.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

beccabun PE said:


> guess I can’t be trusted then
> 
> View attachment 27205


Dang, @beccabun PE just in here flashing nail pron without warning! 

Joking aside, those are lovely.


----------



## steel

jean15paul_PE said:


> Congratulations @steelnole15
> 
> 
> Important note: as we all know. Passing the exam does not equal licensure. But you'll be licensed soon enough.


The great thing is that my application is already in since PA requires an application to sit for the exam! 
So it's just waiting for the license number. Say what you will about states decoupling, but I like the process of applying first lol


----------



## NikR_PE

steelnole15 said:


> Okay, I know I'm a townie and shouldn't be lynched anyway, but can i get a pass today?
> 
> View attachment 27206


Congrats.


----------



## steel

So obviously I am going to wait on adding PE to my email signature and stuff until I have a license number. But I suppose it's alright to change my username here. 

@DLD PE warning you ahead of time so when you try tagging me for the rest of this round lol


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

steelnole15 said:


> The great thing is that my application is already in since PA requires an application to sit for the exam!
> So it's just waiting for the license number. Say what you will about states decoupling, but I like the process of applying first lol


agree. WA state is the same. I think it took about a month to get my license no. after passing result.


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

RBHeadge PE said:


> Sounds like a super awesome time to force everyone back in the office. That'll surely improve the prices. /s


I'm just happy my position is permanent WFH.... site visits still, when needed, but we have no intention of returning to the normal office cubicle setup. That was one of the big reasons I made the move to my current position.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

BlueBlueprintPE said:


> I'm just happy my position is permanent WFH.... site visits still, when needed, but we have no intention of returning to the normal office cubicle setup. That was one of the big reasons I made the move to my current position.


That's so funny. I was saying the same thing, until 917am Tuesday morning last week.


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

steelnole15 said:


> Okay, I know I'm a townie and shouldn't be lynched anyway, but can i get a pass today?
> 
> View attachment 27206


Congratulations!


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

BlueBlueprintPE said:


> $4.49 for me ...  ...regular was $4.19


Huffy just announced its bike prices are increasing 30% to meet demand.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

steelnole15 said:


> The great thing is that my application is already in since PA requires an application to sit for the exam!
> So it's just waiting for the license number. Say what you will about states decoupling, but I like the process of applying first lol


Not sure how I'd have felt about that in my case.
It took me over a year after passing the PE exam to collect all of my work experience verifications and references/recommendations. Part of that was procrastination, but part of that was that it was a ton of work to document a 14 year career across 3 companies/5-8 positions. I would have loved to immediately pass and get my license, but it would have also taken me much longer to actually take the exam.

But we're off topic.
@DLD PE I vote for @NikR_PE randomly


----------



## DLD PE

BlueBlueprintPE said:


> agree. WA state is the same. I think it took about a month to get my license no. after passing result.


That's how TN is. I had to list all my work experience/references for my entire career just to apply. It didn't take long to get my license though. I got my results June 16th and received my license on the 28th.


----------



## DLD PE

Vote Update:

1 - @NikR_PE (@jean15paul_PE )


----------



## chart94 PE

I vote for @jean15paul_PE @DLD PE to get this party started


----------



## steel

@DLD PE I vote for @Spitfire6532


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

DLD PE said:


> @squaretaper LIT AF PE was lynched by the town. He was part of the mafia.


Wow, that escalated quickly!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

DLD PE said:


> @squaretaper LIT AF PE was lynched by the town. He was mafia!


And I would have gotten away with it, too! If it wasn't for you meddling kids! Nyehhh!


----------



## MeowMeow PE

I may regret this and I also may change my vote possibly maybe who knows 
@DLD PE I vote for @RBHeadge PE


----------



## beccabun PE

MeowMeow PE said:


> I may regret this and I also may change my vote possibly maybe who knows
> @DLD PE I vote for @RBHeadge PE


----------



## DLD PE

Vote Update:

1 - @NikR_PE (@jean15paul_PE )
1 - @jean15paul_PE (@chart94 )
1 - @Spitfire6532 (@steelnole15_PE )
1 - @RBHeadge PE (@MeowMeow PE )


----------



## Spitfire6532

Still not much to go on, definitely shocked to see meow vote for RB, but then again, I don't think I have seen RB as mafia, so I don't know how they tend to play it.

That being said, I am going with my gut, @DLD PE I vote for @jean15paul_PE


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

I'm a townie... just saying


----------



## RBHeadge PE

MeowMeow PE said:


> I may regret this and I also may change my vote possibly maybe who knows
> @DLD PE I vote for @RBHeadge PE






beccabun PE said:


>


You beat me to it.


----------



## beccabun PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> You beat me to it.


Like I said last round, gif-ographic memory.


----------



## MeowMeow PE

Spitfire6532 said:


> Still not much to go on, definitely shocked to see meow vote for RB, but then again, I don't think I have seen RB as mafia, so I don't know how they tend to play it.


I don’t think I’ve seen RB play as mafia either. I feel like it’s about time he is. But I also feel like it’s about time you are too!
There is someone else I’m more sus of, but I know how often my gut is wrong so I am ignoring it for the time being. Eeek, I just don’t know what to dooooo


----------



## txjennah PE

MeowMeow PE said:


> I may regret this and I also may change my vote possibly maybe who knows
> @DLD PE I vote for @RBHeadge PE


Eeeeee why?


----------



## txjennah PE

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> And I would have gotten away with it, too! If it wasn't for you meddling kids! Nyehhh!


Honestly you would have gone under my radar, but when you voted for me, I thought, "Wait a sec..." ::computes squaretaper maf calc::


----------



## MeowMeow PE

txjennah PE said:


> Eeeeee why?


I DON’T REALLY KNOW. I’M STARTING TO FEEL CRAZY. 
Ok I’ll change my vote but then if later we find out RB is mafia then I’m going to lock myself in the bathroom and sit fully clothed in the bathtub and stare at the wall for an hour with crazy eyes.

I need to think about who I want to change my vote to now ok brb….


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

txjennah PE said:


> Honestly you would have gone under my radar, but when you voted for me, I thought, "Wait a sec..." ::computes squaretaper maf calc::


THE ALGORITHM


----------



## txjennah PE

MeowMeow PE said:


> I DON’T REALLY KNOW. I’M STARTING TO FEEL CRAZY.
> Ok I’ll change my vote but then if later we find out RB is mafia then I’m going to lock myself in the bathroom and sit fully clothed in the bathtub and stare at the wall for an hour with crazy eyes.
> 
> I need to think about who I want to change my vote to now ok brb….


No no I was just curious why. I have no idea who to vote for.


----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ

beccabun PE said:


> just to get everyone else out of the way...
> 
> @NikR_PE @steelnole15 @Spitfire6532 @chart94 @EyehatethePEexam PE @eng_girl95 @FlangeheadPEAZ
> 
> any of you maf?


No I am not


----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ

Sorry I went off on PTO for Monday and Tuesday for family reunion... just glad that I am still alive.... I am a townie


----------



## Dothracki PE




----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

MeowMeow PE said:


> I may regret this and I also may change my vote possibly maybe who knows
> @DLD PE I vote for @RBHeadge PE


I'm on board with your logic. It has been a while since he's been maf and part of your brain keeps thinking "it's going to happen sooner or later" but that's the problem...the odds reset every game...but given that he will be maf at some point each game you are indeed closer to when he will be maf. I don't have a read on anyone and am about to cast a random vote.


----------



## blybrook PE

I think I've played a round with @RBHeadge PE being mafia. It's been a long while, but I don't think his playing style changed any. He's stated he's fairly busy with the current European conflict, so there's that to consider.

I am probably going to end up with yet another random vote today, not getting a good read this round.


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

@DLD PE I vote for @chart94 because they like to party.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Dothracki PE said:


> View attachment 27212


Even that is not a sure thing these days.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

I've played with @RBHeadge PE as mafia a few times. He's got tells. We all do. But I lose the ability to look for them if I reveal them. So I'll just remain quiet.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

@DLD PE can we get a vote update?


----------



## DLD PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> @DLD PE can we get a vote update?


I just finished dinner. Hang on, I'll do some backtracking....


----------



## DLD PE

Update:

1 - @NikR_PE (@jean15paul_PE )
2 - @jean15paul_PE (@chart94 , @Spitfire6532 )
1 - @Spitfire6532 (@steelnole15_PE )
1 - @RBHeadge PE (@MeowMeow PE )
1 - @chart94 (@EyehatethePEexam PE )


----------



## RBHeadge PE

steelnole15_PE said:


> The great thing is that my application is already in since PA requires an application to sit for the exam!
> So it's just waiting for the license number. Say what you will about states decoupling, but I like the process of applying first lol


Congrats again! How many times have you searched the license lookup today?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

DLD PE said:


> That's how TN is. I had to list all my work experience/references for my entire career just to apply. It didn't take long to get my license though. I got my results June 16th and received my license on the 28th.


You passed via CBT right? Either NCEES sent the pass notifications right after the results were released to examinees or you were in the sweet spot of the cycle.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

blybrook PE said:


> He's stated he's fairly busy with the current European conflict, so there's that to consider.


Yeah, I think this is my new normal for a little while. I hope for everyone's sake that this ends quickly and with as little additional bloodshed or damage as possible.

In game terms, I'm adapting to try to do everything in my personal life that requires attention-to-detail early in the morning before work or later in the evening.

Edit:fixed typos


----------



## RBHeadge PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> I've played with @RBHeadge PE as mafia a few times. He's got tells. We all do. But I lose the ability to look for them if I reveal them. So I'll just remain quiet.


I respect this on so many levels.


----------



## blybrook PE

@DLD PE tonights random vote is for @NikR_PE as determined by the random name generator.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

@DLD PE I cast a random vote for @NikR_PE .

I'm not sure it's going to matter though.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> I'm not sure it's going to matter though.


Because I haven't seen any post that could have been made by the Cassandra. And IIRC it means that they get auto-lynched instead.


----------



## Dothracki PE

@DLD PE I'm gonna take a gamble and vote for @chart94


----------



## DLD PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> You passed via CBT right? Either NCEES sent the pass notifications right after the results were released to examinees or you were in the sweet spot of the cycle.


Yes, I took the CBT. I must have had good timing like you suggested.


----------



## DLD PE

Update:

3 - @NikR_PE (@jean15paul_PE , @blybrook PE , @RBHeadge PE )
2 - @jean15paul_PE (@chart94 , @Spitfire6532 )
1 - @Spitfire6532 (@steelnole15_PE )
1 - @RBHeadge PE (@MeowMeow PE )
2 - @chart94 (@EyehatethePEexam PE , @Dothracki PE )


----------



## DLD PE

Someone please check me and make sure I have the vote count correct. I'm doing this all with my phone lol.


----------



## MeowMeow PE

I think that’s right! I’ll keep my vote for RB since it doesn’t matter. Unless something crazy happens in the next 15 minutes.


----------



## txjennah PE

I don't have good reads on anyone. @DLD PE I vote for @chart94 for the time being.


----------



## DLD PE

10 mins!


----------



## DLD PE

Update:

3 - @NikR_PE (@jean15paul_PE , @blybrook PE , @RBHeadge PE )
2 - @jean15paul_PE (@chart94 , @Spitfire6532 )
1 - @Spitfire6532 (@steelnole15_PE )
1 - @RBHeadge PE (@MeowMeow PE )
3 - @chart94 (@EyehatethePEexam PE , @Dothracki PE, @txjennah PE )


----------



## DLD PE

Time!


----------



## DLD PE

@NikR_PE and @chart94 please PM me 10 rounds each of RPS within the hour. I will announce in the morning.


----------



## NikR_PE

blybrook PE said:


> @DLD PE tonights random vote is for @NikR_PE as determined by the random name generator.


----------



## steel

RBHeadge PE said:


> Congrats again! How many times have you searched the license lookup today?


Got my license number within 4 hours. Results email at 10 am, license number at 2 p.m.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

So either you got perfect timing or NCEES is transmitting weekly.


----------



## chart94 PE

DLD PE said:


> Update:
> 
> 3 - @NikR_PE (@jean15paul_PE , @blybrook PE , @RBHeadge PE )
> 2 - @jean15paul_PE (@chart94 , @Spitfire6532 )
> 1 - @Spitfire6532 (@steelnole15_PE )
> 1 - @RBHeadge PE (@MeowMeow PE )
> 3 - @chart94 (@EyehatethePEexam PE , @Dothracki PE, @txjennah PE )


Huge mistake homies


----------



## chart94 PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> So either you got perfect timing or NCEES is transmitting weekly.


I’m honestly jealous. I have been waitingbg3 months and state of Illinois keeps messing it up saying that my application expired from 2018, when I didn’t even apply and pay fee till 2021. Than half of the reps can find the 2021 one and the other half tell me it’s expired. Very frustrating and they keep saying they will call back with a supervisor and never do.


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

Unless I’m the useful idiot again I’m pretty confident those who voted with me are townies. @txjennah PE is a townie because @ChebyshevII PE isn't around to miskill.


----------



## NikR_PE

chart94 said:


> I’m honestly jealous. I have been waitingbg3 months and state of Illinois keeps messing it up saying that my application expired from 2018, when I didn’t even apply and pay fee till 2021. Than half of the reps can find the 2021 one and the other half tell me it’s expired. Very frustrating and they keep saying they will call back with a supervisor and never do.


Do you have any email from them. I usually just reply to an email i have from them and they get back to me in 2-3 days. Also, that way i get stuff in writing.


----------



## DLD PE

Day 3/Night 3

@NikR_PE had been on @tj_PE 's bad side for a while, but the final straw came when he was caught duplicating employee distributed gas discount cards, selling them, and keeping the proceeds for himself. It was no surprise when his body was found inside a "real" car wash. After receiving a work ticket to repair one of the spin brushes, @NikR_PE was replacing one of the pneumatic hoses when the brush motor started up, spinning and wrapping the hose around his neck. Upon investigation, his death was determined to be "accidental".

@NikR_PE was lynched by the town. He was part of the mafia.
There was no nightkill.

RPS tie-breaker:

Round 1:
@NikR_PE - P, S, R
@chart94 - R, R, P

@chart94 wins

Remaining players:

@MeowMeow PE , @txjennah PE , @RBHeadge PE , @jean15paul_PE , @blybrook PE , @Dothracki PE , @beccabun PE , @steelnole15 , @Spitfire6532 , @chart94 , @EyehatethePEexam PE , @FlangeheadPEAZ


----------



## steel

RBHeadge PE said:


> So either you got perfect timing or NCEES is transmitting weekly.


The state retrieves results every Wednesday morning. Though they had a board meeting yesterday so the rep told me she’d go in during the afternoon.

honestly the entire process of licensure here in PA was so incredibly smooth. No reapplications to take the test again, everything already loaded for when I pass, etc.


----------



## JayKay PE

steelnole15_PE said:


> The state retrieves results every Wednesday morning. Though they had a board meeting yesterday so the rep told me she’d go in during the afternoon.
> 
> honestly the entire process of licensure here in PA was so incredibly smooth. No reapplications to take the test again, everything already loaded for when I pass, etc.


You are posting too early. And @RBHeadge PE is reacting to your post too early.

Go back to sleep.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

JayKay PE said:


> You are posting too early. And @RBHeadge PE is reacting to your post too early.
> 
> Go back to sleep.


I'd love to but my day started 7 minutes ago.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

chart94 said:


> I’m honestly jealous. I have been waitingbg3 months and state of Illinois keeps messing it up saying that my application expired from 2018, when I didn’t even apply and pay fee till 2021. Than half of the reps can find the 2021 one and the other half tell me it’s expired. Very frustrating and they keep saying they will call back with a supervisor and never do.


That is Illinois for you.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Same easy half-assed analysis as yesterday:

based on last night's voting I think I can assign these relative reads:

townie++ @txjennah PE, @RBHeadge PE, @blybrook PE
townie+ @MeowMeow PE, @jean15paul_PE 
townie+(?) @eng_girl95

definitions
townie++ = cast critical votes for maf
townie+ = cast initial vote for maf


----------



## RBHeadge PE

chart94 said:


> I’m honestly jealous. I have been waitingbg3 months and state of Illinois keeps messing it up saying that my application expired from 2018, when I didn’t even apply and pay fee till 2021. Than half of the reps can find the 2021 one and the other half tell me it’s expired. Very frustrating and they keep saying they will call back with a supervisor and never do.


This has been going on for three months? Time to call your State Rep and/or State Senator. And as luck would have it, this is an election year, with the primary in 3 months.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

@DLD PE will there be a public announcement if the cassandra auto-lynch precedes the vote-based lynch?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

steelnole15_PE said:


> The state retrieves results every Wednesday morning. Though they had a board meeting yesterday so the rep told me she’d go in during the afternoon.


Or there's a third alternative, the State Board goes in an collect the information whenever they want. Thanks. Good to know. 


steelnole15_PE said:


> honestly the entire process of licensure here in PA was so incredibly smooth. No reapplications to take the test again, everything already loaded for when I pass, etc.


Its a huge improvement over the old PCS days!


----------



## JayKay PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> I'd love to but my day started 7 minutes ago.


My day ended at 1:30am. And restarted at 7:00am.

I am tired.


----------



## DLD PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> @DLD PE will there be a public announcement if the cassandra auto-lynch precedes the vote-based lynch?


Yes. I will announce it if this happens.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

other notes:


Square and NikR didn't vote for anyone (still alive) this round, so we can't infer townieness from that.
With no nightkill: the following players weren't online since the afternoon: jean, spit, flange. Can't know for sure when becca and doth last logged in.
Eye and chart were online during times when they might have mattered last night. I say we give them a pass today.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

steelnole15_PE said:


> So obviously I am going to wait on adding PE to my email signature and stuff until I have a license number. But I suppose it's alright to change my username here.


Missed this one yesterday evening. 
OBE now obviously, but hold off on sigs, business cards, etc until you get a number. Feel free to change the username here whenever after passing.


----------



## Dothracki PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Missed this one yesterday evening.
> OBE now obviously, but hold off on sigs, business cards, etc until you get a number. Feel free to change the username here whenever after passing.


I still have not gotten new business cards. I suspect my company has held off on any changes to them due to not really have in-person meetings and a rebranding last year.


----------



## Dothracki PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> other notes:
> 
> 
> Square and NikR didn't vote for anyone (still alive) this round, so we can't infer townieness from that.
> With no nightkill: the following players weren't online since the afternoon: jean, spit, flange. Can't know for sure when becca and doth last logged in.
> Eye and chart were online during times when they might have mattered last night. I say we give them a pass today.


FWIW, you know I voted here at 8 PM so if I were mafia, you know I would have voted for nightkill as well. Granted, that does not really clear me because it obviously takes a majority rule for nightkill.


----------



## Dothracki PE




----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

I'm kinda glad to see the no night kills don't just happen when I mod.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Dothracki PE said:


> I still have not gotten new business cards. I suspect my company has held off on any changes to them due to not really have in-person meetings and a rebranding last year.


I know what that's like. I got a new job in Oct 2017 and I still can't get business cards made.



Dothracki PE said:


> FWIW, you know I voted here at 8 PM so if I were mafia, you know I would have voted for nightkill as well.


You are correct. I missed that during my quick read and posts this morning. I should have put you in the same category as eye and chart.


Dothracki PE said:


> Granted, that does not really clear me because it obviously takes a majority rule for nightkill.


There are (nominally) two mafia remaining. So either they tied the vote or no-one voted. I would think that a single vote with the other abstaining would result in a nightkill.


----------



## Spitfire6532

RBHeadge PE said:


> other notes:
> 
> 
> Square and NikR didn't vote for anyone (still alive) this round, so we can't infer townieness from that.
> With no nightkill: the following players weren't online since the afternoon: jean, spit, flange. Can't know for sure when becca and doth last logged in.
> Eye and chart were online during times when they might have mattered last night. I say we give them a pass today.


I think I said this in a previous round where no activity was brought up. If I were mafia, I wouldn't be the reason for no nightkill. I have been actively keeping up with the thread during the day, but don't typically check in with anything after I leave for work.


----------



## chart94 PE

NikR_PE said:


> Do you have any email from them. I usually just reply to an email i have from them and they get back to me in 2-3 days. Also, that way i get stuff in writing.


They claim to have emailed me in February but i never received anything. i checked my spam as well and verified they have the correct email on file. They are a mess right now.


----------



## chart94 PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> This has been going on for three months? Time to call your State Rep and/or State Senator. And as luck would have it, this is an election year, with the primary in 3 months.


Does this usually help? I'm too used to it being Illinois corruption aka nothing gets done unless you grease the wheels.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

chart94 said:


> Does this usually help? I'm too used to it being Illinois corruption aka nothing gets done unless you grease the wheels.


I can't speak for Illinois specifically, but it usually gets things moving. Elected officials are extra attentive to their constituents during election season. At the very least it won't hurt.


----------



## blybrook PE

2 down and 2 to go. Interesting there wasn't a night kill, kind of limits the suspects.

I have a gut feeling the Cassandra was lynched by the town or night killed; hence the lack of visions being posted. We wont' know until the end of the round when @DLD PE gives the rundown.

We can do this! Let's get the rest of the mafia outta here.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

blybrook PE said:


> I have a gut feeling the Cassandra was lynched by the town or night killed; hence the lack of visions being posted.


I think you're right.


----------



## NikR_PE

blybrook PE said:


> 2 down and 2 to go.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> the cassandra auto-lynch


Now legal in 28 states!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE




----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

oooo, nice outcome.

I would really like to re-read all the post to search for hidden Cassandra messages, but really dont' have time.
Interesting there was no nightkill, but sounds like yall are on top of it.

Ok, back to powerpoint


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> I respect this on so many levels.


Honestly, I was thinking about your post about secret tells regarding NCEES paper results release as I typed it.


----------



## Spitfire6532

With no nightkill last night, I am going to go ahead and cast a vote for the player who seems to have been least active this game. 

@DLD PE I vote for @FlangeheadPEAZ


----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ

Spitfire6532 said:


> With no nightkill last night, I am going to go ahead and cast a vote for the player who seems to have been least active this game.
> 
> @DLD PE I vote for @FlangeheadPEAZ


Yeah but I was active yesterday.... so I could have nightkilled as well if I was a maf.... @DLD PE I vote for @Spitfire6532 until more information.


----------



## DLD PE

Vote Update:

1 - @FlangeheadPEAZ (@Spitfire6532 )
1 - @Spitfire6532 (@FlangeheadPEAZ )


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

I blindly voted for Chart and Doth voted with me. Chart has proclaimed townie, I'm inclined to believe them. So Doth could be maf trying to create a tie or could be blindly dogpiling once I started the vote. I don't have much to go on yet.

Until more information comes out, @DLD PE I placeholder vote for @Dothracki PE.


----------



## DLD PE

Vote Update:

1 - @FlangeheadPEAZ (@Spitfire6532 )
1 - @Spitfire6532 (@FlangeheadPEAZ )
1 - @Dothracki PE (@EyehatethePEexam PE )


----------



## steel

EyehatethePEexam PE said:


> I blindly voted for Chart and Doth voted with me. Chart has proclaimed townie, I'm inclined to believe them. So Doth could be maf trying to create a tie or could be blindly dogpiling once I started the vote. I don't have much to go on yet.
> 
> Until more information comes out, @DLD PE I placeholder vote for @Dothracki PE.


Seems like good enough logic to me.

@DLD PE I vote for @Dothracki PE


----------



## DLD PE

Vote Update:

1 - @FlangeheadPEAZ (@Spitfire6532 )
1 - @Spitfire6532 (@FlangeheadPEAZ )
2 - @Dothracki PE (@EyehatethePEexam PE, @steelnole15_PE )


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

steelnole15_PE said:


> Seems like good enough logic to me.
> 
> @DLD PE I vote for @Dothracki PE


@RBHeadge PE did you see this?!!! Someone thinks I have good game logic!


----------



## chart94 PE

Im going to vote for @txjennah PE as they provided the tie last night forcing the tie between me an Maf. Even though this isnt always the case and now is a known strategy thus probably not used anymore, but on the other hand, its so obvious now, they would think we wouldnt think they would do such a thing. So until further notice, that is my vote @DLD PE


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

who's keeping a spreadsheet?


----------



## steel




----------



## txjennah PE

chart94 said:


> Im going to vote for @txjennah PE as they provided the tie last night forcing the tie between me an Maf. Even though this isnt always the case and now is a known strategy thus probably not used anymore, but on the other hand, its so obvious now, they would think we wouldnt think they would do such a thing. So until further notice, that is my vote @DLD PE


I had literally nothing to go off of. Also you seem to be maf when you're most active in the game, but I don't have an equation worked out for that yet like I do with @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## DLD PE

Vote Update:

1 - @FlangeheadPEAZ (@Spitfire6532 )
1 - @Spitfire6532 (@FlangeheadPEAZ )
2 - @Dothracki PE (@EyehatethePEexam PE, @steelnole15_PE )
1 - @txjennah PE (@chart94 )


----------



## txjennah PE

@chart94 But since you provided RPS, I'm assuming you're townie since there wasn't a nightkill. @DLD PE I vote for @Dothracki PE for the time being.


----------



## DLD PE

txjennah PE said:


> I had literally nothing to go off of. Also you seem to be maf when you're most active in the game, but I don't have an equation worked out for that yet like I do with @squaretaper LIT AF PE


What's the equation for when I'm maf? Asking for a friend.


----------



## DLD PE

Vote Update:

1 - @FlangeheadPEAZ (@Spitfire6532 )
1 - @Spitfire6532 (@FlangeheadPEAZ )
3 - @Dothracki PE (@EyehatethePEexam PE, @steelnole15_PE , @txjennah PE )
1 - @txjennah PE (@chart94 )


----------



## Dothracki PE

I AM NOT MAFIA


----------



## steel

txjennah PE said:


> I had literally nothing to go off of. Also you seem to be maf when you're most active in the game, but I don't have an equation worked out for that yet like I do with @squaretaper LIT AF PE


This is only their second game, and they were lynched on day 2 last round. Not enough of a sample size to equate activity with maf status.


----------



## txjennah PE

DLD PE said:


> What's the equation for when I'm maf? Asking for a friend.


The lab is still gathering data on that one.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

@DLD I vote for @beccabun PE


----------



## steel

Reads:


Townie++++ @txjennah PE , @RBHeadge PE , @Dothracki PE , @Spitfire6532 Townie+++ Townie++ Townie+ Neutral Mafia+ Mafia++ Mafia+++ Mafia++++


----------



## txjennah PE

Dothracki PE said:


> I AM NOT MAFIA


were there folks inactive yesterday who could qualify? I'm def open to changing my vote, I'm just having a hard time getting a reading.


----------



## DLD PE

Vote Update:

1 - @FlangeheadPEAZ (@Spitfire6532 )
1 - @Spitfire6532 (@FlangeheadPEAZ )
3 - @Dothracki PE (@EyehatethePEexam PE, @steelnole15_PE , @txjennah PE )
1 - @txjennah PE (@chart94 )
1 - @beccabun PE (@jean15paul_PE )


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

txjennah PE said:


> I had literally nothing to go off of. Also you seem to be maf when you're most active in the game, but I don't have an equation worked out for that yet like I do with @squaretaper LIT AF PE


I feel seen!


----------



## DLD PE

Cassandra Rules:

In case any of you are wondering when the Cassandra must reveal their info, here is the role information I sent to the Cassandra, which I copied from a previous round:

[START] You are Cassandra. A character who speaks the truth, whether or not others believe them.

Unlike the cop, who is bound by this world, you will learn exactly what a character's role is (i.e., mafia, cop, doctor, or townie). As I said in the rules, you will learn information about players during the night through a vision, but once you have this knowledge...you must reveal it to the thread in some form before your next vision comes (a 24-hour period, usually from *8AM EST* to *8AM EST*). This means you can reveal your information after a lynching, or even right after a night kill is revealed. Your knowledge is not limited to those still living - there is a possibility that you will learn knowledge about those killed by the mafia (whose roles are not revealed to those who find their bodies).

If you do not reveal your information before your next vision, you will automatically be lynched and supersede any townie votes. How you reveal your information, and even reveal your role as Cassandra to the others, is up to you.

Choose how you share your information carefully and wisely.

Let me know if you have any questions, and good luck.

[END]

The problem with the above is, it says the Cassandra gets the information at night, which to me can mean any time after sunset, logically. In terms of gameplay, for me the "night" begins right after the lynch at 8pm EST, and the night ends at 5am which is the deadline for the mafia to cast their nightkill vote. However, the 24-hour period states 8am to 8am, which doesn't make sense if they get their info at night. 

If the Cassandra gets 24 hours to post their vision info, as moderator I gave the Cassandra their vision right after the lynch (8pm) and gave them 24 hours to reveal their info, so anytime between 8pm and the following 8pm lynch deadline.

I hope this clears up any confusion.


----------



## steel

@DLD PE I change my vote to @txjennah PE


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

DLD PE said:


> What's the equation for when I'm maf? Asking for a friend.


x = DLD townie status, mod = 1 if you're the mod, 0 if not

x = mod

If x = 0, mafia, if x >0, townie


----------



## steel

My intel today confirms @Dothracki PE as townie.


----------



## DLD PE

Vote Update:

1 - @FlangeheadPEAZ (@Spitfire6532 )
1 - @Spitfire6532 (@FlangeheadPEAZ )
2 - @Dothracki PE (@EyehatethePEexam PE, @txjennah PE )
2 - @txjennah PE (@chart94, @steelnole15_PE )
1 - @beccabun PE (@jean15paul_PE )


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

@DLD PE I change my vote to @FlangeheadPEAZ. I think both of the vote leaders are townies- I don't have strong feelings about @FlangeheadPEAZ but I don't have a strong reason to know they're townie and at least there is one vote against them so it's at least creating a tie.


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

EyehatethePEexam PE said:


> @DLD PE I change my vote to @FlangeheadPEAZ. I think both of the vote leaders are townies- I don't have strong feelings about @FlangeheadPEAZ but I don't have a strong reason to know they're townie and at least there is one vote against them so it's at least creating a tie.


I say "at least" too much


----------



## MeowMeow PE

@DLD PE I vote for @beccabun PE for now


----------



## DLD PE

Vote Update:

2 - @FlangeheadPEAZ (@Spitfire6532 , @EyehatethePEexam PE )
1 - @Spitfire6532 (@FlangeheadPEAZ )
1 - @Dothracki PE ( @txjennah PE )
2 - @txjennah PE (@chart94, @steelnole15_PE )
1 - @beccabun PE (@jean15paul_PE )


----------



## DLD PE

Update (after Meow's vote):

2 - @FlangeheadPEAZ (@Spitfire6532 , @EyehatethePEexam PE )
1 - @Spitfire6532 (@FlangeheadPEAZ )
1 - @Dothracki PE ( @txjennah PE )
2 - @txjennah PE (@chart94, @steelnole15_PE )
2 - @beccabun PE (@jean15paul_PE, @MeowMeow PE )


----------



## DLD PE

Note: I'll be pretty busy from 6:30-8pm EST, so if someone could please help with the vote updates, I greatly appreciate it!


----------



## blybrook PE

steelnole15_PE said:


> This is only their second game, and they were lynched on day 2 last round. Not enough of a sample size to equate activity with maf status.


@chart94 has played several rounds in the past, this is by far not his second game. Each time, the activity level varies with work commitments (but that is true for us all).

Today's vote is currently based on activity level and voting records. I'll return to my first random vote: @DLD PE, I'm voting for @FlangeheadPEAZ subject to change with additional information.


----------



## beccabun PE

@jean15paul_PE @MeowMeow PE not mafia my trusted friends


----------



## DLD PE

Update:

3 - @FlangeheadPEAZ (@Spitfire6532 , @EyehatethePEexam PE , @blybrook PE )
1 - @Spitfire6532 (@FlangeheadPEAZ )
1 - @Dothracki PE ( @txjennah PE )
2 - @txjennah PE (@chart94, @steelnole15_PE )
2 - @beccabun PE (@jean15paul_PE, @MeowMeow PE )


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

DLD PE said:


> Cassandra Rules:
> 
> In case any of you are wondering when the Cassandra must reveal their info, here is the role information I sent to the Cassandra, which I copied from a previous round:
> 
> [START] You are Cassandra. A character who speaks the truth, whether or not others believe them.
> 
> Unlike the cop, who is bound by this world, you will learn exactly what a character's role is (i.e., mafia, cop, doctor, or townie). As I said in the rules, you will learn information about players during the night through a vision, but once you have this knowledge...you must reveal it to the thread in some form before your next vision comes (a 24-hour period, usually from *8AM EST* to *8AM EST*). This means you can reveal your information after a lynching, or even right after a night kill is revealed. Your knowledge is not limited to those still living - there is a possibility that you will learn knowledge about those killed by the mafia (whose roles are not revealed to those who find their bodies).
> 
> If you do not reveal your information before your next vision, you will automatically be lynched and supersede any townie votes. How you reveal your information, and even reveal your role as Cassandra to the others, is up to you.
> 
> Choose how you share your information carefully and wisely.
> 
> Let me know if you have any questions, and good luck.
> 
> [END]
> 
> The problem with the above is, it says the Cassandra gets the information at night, which to me can mean any time after sunset, logically. In terms of gameplay, for me the "night" begins right after the lynch at 8pm EST, and the night ends at 5am which is the deadline for the mafia to cast their nightkill vote. However, the 24-hour period states 8am to 8am, which doesn't make sense if they get their info at night.
> 
> If the Cassandra gets 24 hours to post their vision info, as moderator I gave the Cassandra their vision right after the lynch (8pm) and gave them 24 hours to reveal their info, so anytime between 8pm and the following 8pm lynch deadline.
> 
> I hope this clears up any confusion.


So the Cassandra is still alive


----------



## RBHeadge PE

chart94 said:


> Im going to vote for @txjennah PE as they provided the tie last night forcing the tie between me an Maf. Even though this isnt always the case and now is a known strategy thus probably not used anymore, but on the other hand, its so obvious now, they would think we wouldnt think they would do such a thing. So until further notice, that is my vote @DLD PE


@txjennah PE cast the critical vote to take out square the other night. She's probably not mafia.


----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ

I am not a Mafia I am telling you guyssss..... @DLD PE I change my vote to @txjennah PE just to save myself ....I believe they are townie and may be Doth too.... I just think Spit is maf...but again I have no strong reason to go by except that they voted for me with a wrong logic when I was active.... I think I might pay the price of forgetting about the Maf game due to PTOs lol


----------



## DLD PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> So the Cassandra is still alive


I'm not saying that. I'm just posting how I stated the role.


----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ

ok then I don't know what to do if both Doth and Txj are townie too that just shows we are not targeting the right person. Sorry Txj my vote is just to save myself.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

FlangeheadPEAZ said:


> ok then I don't know what to do if both Doth and Txj are townie too that just shows we are not targeting the right person. Sorry Txj my vote is just to save myself.


----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ

I mean I thought everyone would be changing their votes around.... but I guess not.... whether its Txj or Doth or me its all townies then


----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ

jean15paul_PE said:


>


Are you showing me my reflection lol


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

FlangeheadPEAZ said:


> Are you showing me my reflection lol


Just pointing out there are options other than voting for trusted townies


----------



## txjennah PE

Ok @DLD PE in the effort of self-preservation, I vote for @FlangeheadPEAZ


----------



## DLD PE

1 hour!

Vote update please whoever gets a chance. Thanks!


----------



## blybrook PE

If I'm wrong about @FlangeheadPEAZ then I'm suspecting @beccabun PE based on voting history. 

Even with votes against her, there's no retaliation. 

Just an observation before I start my move into a different temporary residence. And in case I'm nk'd.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

what's the count?


----------



## MeowMeow PE

I believe this is update 

4 - @FlangeheadPEAZ (@Spitfire6532 , @EyehatethePEexam PE , @blybrook PE, @txjennah PE )
1 - @Dothracki PE ( @txjennah PE )
3 - @txjennah PE (@chart94, @steelnole15_PE, @FlangeheadPEAZ )
2 - @beccabun PE (@jean15paul_PE, @MeowMeow PE )


----------



## Dothracki PE

@DLD PE I vote for @FlangeheadPEAZ because I don't think it's TXJ. It's a little early to say for sure, but they did contribute to lynching a mafia.


----------



## DLD PE

So @FlangeheadPEAZ has 5 votes and @txjennah PE has 3?


----------



## MeowMeow PE

DLD PE said:


> So @FlangeheadPEAZ has 5 votes and @txjennah PE has 3?


Yep yep


----------



## DLD PE

Time!


----------



## blybrook PE

And the winner is.......


----------



## DLD PE

Congratulations townies, you caught @FlangeheadPEAZ ! She was 


Spoiler: Click here



a regular townie.


----------



## DLD PE

Write up in the morning.


----------



## txjennah PE

I'm sorry @FlangeheadPEAZ . I had no way of knowing that you were a real townie. Voting for me as self-preservation would have also been really good cover for mafia.


----------



## blybrook PE

Sorry @FlangeheadPEAZ


----------



## RBHeadge PE

ugh, the last ones are always the hardest to get. We have the numbers advantage, currently 9T-2M. Could be 8-2 in the morning, but that still favors the town. Especially since we _in theory_ have some people we are inclined to believe are townies via voting record. Looks like cheb was the cassandra. It's possible he could have also been the cop or doctor. So that means we still have at least one special character, maybe both. I think we'll be okay.


----------



## MeowMeow PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> ugh, the last ones are always the hardest to get. We have the numbers advantage, currently 9T-2M. Could be 8-2 in the morning, but that still favors the town. Especially since we _in theory_ have some people we are inclined to believe are townies via voting record. Looks like cheb was the cassandra. It's possible he could have also been the cop or doctor. So that means we still have at least one special character, maybe both. I think we'll be okay.


I was thinking EG was Cassandra. But I’ve also got a feeling we’re down the cop or doc. But I’m not worried!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

MeowMeow PE said:


> I was thinking EG was Cassandra. But I’ve also got a feeling we’re down the cop or doc. But I’m not worried!


oh right, I forget that that happened on night 2. We'll crap, we might be down all the special roles. We can still figure this out with a little logic.


----------



## DLD PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> ugh, the last ones are always the hardest to get. We have the numbers advantage, currently 9T-2M. Could be 8-2 in the morning, but that still favors the town. Especially since we _in theory_ have some people we are inclined to believe are townies via voting record. Looks like cheb was the cassandra. It's possible he could have also been the cop or doctor. So that means we still have at least one special character, maybe both. I think we'll be okay.


I think the mod is still alive.


----------



## blybrook PE

DLD PE said:


> I think the mod is still alive.


Are you sure about that? Or are you a ghost??


----------



## DLD PE

*Day 4/Night 4*

@FlangeheadPEAZ and @beccabun PE pulled into the nearest TJ's gas station to fill up. They decided carpooling was the best way to handle these latest hikes, and to top it off, @beccabun PE had a coupon: "$5 off gas with purchase of Wrigley's gum." @FlangeheadPEAZ went in to pay while @beccabun PE filled up. @tj_PE was working overtime at the counter, having been short-staffed by recent events. She checked out her latest customer. "What's this?!? $10 FOR A PACK OF GUM?" @FlangeheadPEAZ realized she had been conned. "What's in this package, cocaine? There better be something in here other than gum," she complained as she tore off the wrapper. "Ugh, what's this, a DOG TREAT?!?" @tj_PE replied, "Oh sorry, those are for my dog, Wrigley. I must have gotten them mixed up with the real gum." "You have a dog named Wrigley? Wrigely is the name of a gum, or stadium, not a damn dog," she scoffed. She threw the pack at @tj_PE and left without paying. 

During their commute home, @FlangeheadPEAZ and @beccabun PE ran out of gas just as they were crossing the railroad tracks. "What luck," said @beccabun PE as she inspected the car. "Someone drilled a hole in the gas tank," she lamented as she got back in the vehicle. Suddenly, all the doors locked tight and the railroad crossing gates came down as both passengers heard the ominous sound of a freight train headed their way. "Feck," said @FlangeheadPEAZ . "I should have paid for that damn gas." "You should have not made fun her dog," added @beccabun PE .

Back at TJ's, @tj_PE was on the phone with one of her remaining minions. "What happened to @FlangeheadPEAZ and @beccabun PE ?" "They caught a train." *

@FlangeheadPEAZ was lynched by the town. She was a regular townie.
@beccabun PE was nightkilled by the mafia

* - Ok so I stole that line from a movie. I couldn't help myself!

Remaining players:

@MeowMeow PE , @txjennah PE , @RBHeadge PE , @jean15paul_PE , @blybrook PE , @Dothracki PE , @steelnole15 , @Spitfire6532 , @chart94 , @EyehatethePEexam PE , 

Note: Lynching and nightkill will happen tonight as usual. Write-up will be over the weekend or Monday morning, and we'll commence the round Monday morning.


----------



## beccabun PE

@jean15paul_PE @MeowMeow PE told ya.


----------



## txjennah PE

Noob move by the mafia, people in this thread were suspicious of Becca.


----------



## beccabun PE

txjennah PE said:


> Noob move by the mafia, people in this thread were *WRONGLY *suspicious of Becca.


fixed it for you


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

txjennah PE said:


> Noob move by the mafia, people in this thread were suspicious of Becca.


Yeah...with our luck @beccabun PE was the cop. We need to hone in our analysis of the available information.


----------



## steel

@DLD PE I vote for @chart94.

Yesterday, @chart94 voted for @txjennah PE, an almost confirmed townie based on her vote for @squaretaper LIT AF PE on day 2. Also voted for @jean15paul_PE who i give a strong townie lean to.


----------



## DLD PE

Vote update:

1 - @chart94 (@steelnole15_PE )


----------



## txjennah PE

I'm on the fence about chart. There wasn't a nightkill the night I voted for them, but they provided RPS to DLD. It doesn't make sense to me that they would log in to provide an RPS but not confirm a nightkill. I view their vote for me yesterday as retaliatory. I don't think Chart is mafia.


----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ

txjennah PE said:


> I'm sorry @FlangeheadPEAZ . I had no way of knowing that you were a real townie. Voting for me as self-preservation would have also been really good cover for mafia.


I understand but me voting for spit or any one else wouldn't have helped either with just one vote .... so even though I believed you and Doth were townies I just tried to break the tie to save myself.... sorry I did not check all the voting history and that you guys helped lynch maf before.... no hard feelings I was kind of gone the first few days just surprised I survived for that long lol


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

@DLD PE I vote for @jean15paul_PE. I was suspicious yesterday, today I'm more so.


----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ

DLD PE said:


> *Day 4/Night 4*
> 
> @FlangeheadPEAZ and @beccabun PE pulled into the nearest TJ's gas station to fill up. They decided carpooling was the best way to handle these latest hikes, and to top it off, @beccabun PE had a coupon: "$5 off gas with purchase of Wrigley's gum." @FlangeheadPEAZ went in to pay while @beccabun PE filled up. @tj_PE was working overtime at the counter, having been short-staffed by recent events. She checked out her latest customer. "What's this?!? $10 FOR A PACK OF GUM?" @FlangeheadPEAZ realized she had been conned. "What's in this package, cocaine? There better be something in here other than gum," she complained as she tore off the wrapper. "Ugh, what's this, a DOG TREAT?!?" @tj_PE replied, "Oh sorry, those are for my dog, Wrigley. I must have gotten them mixed up with the real gum." "You have a dog named Wrigley? Wrigely is the name of a gum, or stadium, not a damn dog," she scoffed. She threw the pack at @tj_PE and left without paying.
> 
> During their commute home, @FlangeheadPEAZ and @beccabun PE ran out of gas just as they were crossing the railroad tracks. "What luck," said @beccabun PE as she inspected the car. "Someone drilled a hole in the gas tank," she lamented as she got back in the vehicle. Suddenly, all the doors locked tight and the railroad crossing gates came down as both passengers heard the ominous sound of a freight train headed their way. "Feck," said @FlangeheadPEAZ . "I should have paid for that damn gas." "You should have not made fun her dog," added @beccabun PE .
> 
> Back at TJ's, @tj_PE was on the phone with one of her remaining minions. "What happened to @FlangeheadPEAZ and @beccabun PE ?" "They caught a train." *
> 
> @FlangeheadPEAZ was lynched by the town. She was a regular townie.
> @beccabun PE was nightkilled by the mafia
> 
> * - Ok so I stole that line from a movie. I couldn't help myself!
> 
> Remaining players:
> 
> @MeowMeow PE , @txjennah PE , @RBHeadge PE , @jean15paul_PE , @blybrook PE , @Dothracki PE , @steelnole15 , @Spitfire6532 , @chart94 , @EyehatethePEexam PE ,
> 
> Note: Lynching and nightkill will happen tonight as usual. Write-up will be over the weekend or Monday morning, and we'll commence the round Monday morning.


I can't believe how rude I was to Wrigley! I deserve that train ...sorry @tj_PE  Note to self don't be rude to dawgs and pay for the fecking gas


----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ

FlangeheadPEAZ said:


> I can't believe how rude I was to Wrigley! I deserve that train ...sorry @tj_PE  Note to self don't be rude to dawgs and pay for the fecking gas


Also, never trust @beccabun PE or Becca's coupons


----------



## Spitfire6532

What I really don't understand is that @steelnole15_PE seemed to be claiming to be the cop yesterday, and then the mafia night kills becca?

Something about that just doesn't add up to me... @DLD PE I vote for @steelnole15_PE


----------



## txjennah PE

That is an interesting point @Spitfire6532 . I believe the player in question made posts implying they were either the Cassandra or the cop, but wasn't voted out last night.

@DLD PE I too vote for @steelnole15_PE but am opening to changing my vote with further evidence.

I am very behind at work and need to get my ass going on some delivarables, but will check back in this pm.


----------



## MeowMeow PE

txjennah PE said:


> Noob move by the mafia, people in this thread were suspicious of Becca.


I was hoping that by piggy-backing on @jean15paul_PE vote for Becs yesterday it would help keep her from being NK if maf thought townies were sus of her. But obviously that didn't work. With her not voting much, I was thinking that Becs was either doc or cop or maf, but I didn't want her actually lynched in case she was cop/doc. If someone else ended up voting for her after me I would have changed my vote to someone else. 

Also, I have been sus of @jean15paul_PE the past couple days....and now I am even more so. 

But I'm also confused about @steelnole15_PE . His attempt to cover for cop last game by saying Doth was townie (and then Doth was maf) didn't work out well.... so not sure why he tried it this game if he's not the cop....... maybe to throw us off and make us think he is doing the same thing as last game? Not sure. It is making me very sus of him though.


----------



## steel

Spitfire6532 said:


> What I really don't understand is that @steelnole15_PE seemed to be claiming to be the cop yesterday, and then the mafia night kills becca?
> 
> Something about that just doesn't add up to me... @DLD PE I vote for @steelnole15_PE


I saw a very strong townie lean from those I assigned it to. 
Let's not kill another townie here just cause I think others are also townie


----------



## DLD PE

Vote update:

1 - @chart94 (@steelnole15_PE )
2 - @steelnole15_PE (@EyehatethePEexam PE , @txjennah PE )


----------



## blybrook PE

DLD PE said:


> *Day 4/Night 4*
> 
> @FlangeheadPEAZ was lynched by the town. She was a regular townie.
> @beccabun PE was nightkilled by the mafia


Well after my post just before the lynching last night, it sure makes me look suspicious, I'm suspicious of myself right now. 

I'll declare that I'm not mafia (not that it means much), the odds to get it back to back with this number of players is pretty low. But I'll accept my fate if folks want to lynch me as the day goes on.

Subject to change as the day goes on; @DLD PE vote is for @jean15paul_PE


----------



## DLD PE

Vote update:

1 - @chart94 (@steelnole15_PE )
2 - @steelnole15_PE (@EyehatethePEexam PE , @txjennah PE )
2 - @jean15paul_PE (@blybrook PE )

Edited: Per below


----------



## blybrook PE

DLD PE said:


> Vote update:
> 
> 1 - @chart94 (@steelnole15_PE )
> 2 - @steelnole15_PE (@EyehatethePEexam PE , @txjennah PE )
> 1 - @jean15paul_PE (@blybrook PE )


@DLD PE, I have a different count based on the posts after this mornings story reveal:

1 @chart94 (@steelnole15_PE)
2 @steelnole15_PE (@Spitfire6532, @txjennah PE)
2 @jean15paul_PE (@EyehatethePEexam PE, @blybrook PE)


----------



## steel




----------



## DLD PE

blybrook PE said:


> @DLD PE, I have a different count based on the posts after this mornings story reveal:
> 
> 1 @chart94 (@steelnole15_PE)
> 2 @steelnole15_PE (@Spitfire6532, @txjennah PE)
> 2 @jean15paul_PE (@EyehatethePEexam PE, @blybrook PE)


You're correct. I didn't pick up Eyehate's vote. Thanks!


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

@RBHeadge PE are you mafia?


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Not sure why people are suspicious of me. I would have given myself a townie lean and I helped vote out a mafia.
But I'm also not stressing about it. Lots going on right now. I'm just a regular townie, no special role, so I'm not especially valuable either.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

I'm kinda of liking this theory about Steel. I don't think he's made a vote of consequence, and voted for a trusted player yesterday.

@DLD PE I vote for @steelnole15_PE


----------



## steel

jean15paul_PE said:


> I'm kinda of liking this theory about Steel. I don't think he's made a vote of consequence, and voted for a trusted player yesterday.
> 
> @DLD PE I vote for @steelnole15_PE


I guess, @DLD PE, I have to vote for @jean15paul_PE to at least try and save myself.


----------



## steel

I can tell you with 100% honesty I'm a townie. I've never before lied about my mafia/townie alignment.


----------



## DLD PE

Vote Update:

1 @chart94 (@steelnole15_PE)
3 @steelnole15_PE (@Spitfire6532, @txjennah PE, @jean15paul_PE )
3 @jean15paul_PE (@EyehatethePEexam PE, @blybrook PE, @steelnole15_PE )


----------



## steel

DLD PE said:


> Vote Update:
> 
> 1 @chart94 (@steelnole15_PE)
> 3 @steelnole15_PE (@Spitfire6532, @txjennah PE, @jean15paul_PE )
> 3 @jean15paul_PE (@EyehatethePEexam PE, @blybrook PE, @steelnole15_PE )


----------



## Dothracki PE

@DLD PE I too shall vote for @steelnole15_PE


----------



## DLD PE

Vote Update:

4 @steelnole15_PE (@Spitfire6532, @txjennah PE, @jean15paul_PE, @Dothracki PE )
3 @jean15paul_PE (@EyehatethePEexam PE, @blybrook PE, @steelnole15_PE )


----------



## beccabun PE

here’s a Stella!


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

beccabun PE said:


> View attachment 27225
> 
> here’s a Stella!


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

steelnole15_PE said:


> ... I've never before lied about my mafia/townie alignment.


I absolutely have. If I'm a townie, I say I'm a townie. If I'm a mafia, I say I'm a townie. After all that's *is* the way the game is _intended_ to be played. I think it's cool that there are a few people who play the game straight, but to be honest, I hope this doesn't become commonplace. If everyone did that, the game would be ruined.

I guess this mini-rant doesn't help my cause, but I think it's important to put that message out there. We tend to celebrate the people who play straight. I worry that will encourage more people to play that way, to the detriment of the game long term.

But seriously, this time, I'm a regular townie.


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

@DLD PE I change my vote to @steelnole15_PE. I reviewed the voting records and they went from suspect #2 to suspect #1.


----------



## DLD PE

Vote Update:

5 @steelnole15_PE (@Spitfire6532, @txjennah PE, @jean15paul_PE, @Dothracki PE, @EyehatethePEexam PE )
2 @jean15paul_PE (@blybrook PE, @steelnole15_PE )


----------



## MeowMeow PE

@DLD PE I vote for @steelnole15_PE


----------



## DLD PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> I absolutely have. If I'm a townie, I say I'm a townie. If I'm a mafia, I say I'm a townie. After all that's *is* the way the game is _intended_ to be played. I think it's cool that there are a few people who play the game straight, but to be honest, I hope this doesn't become commonplace. If everyone did that, the game would be ruined.
> 
> I guess this mini-rant doesn't help my cause, but I think it's important to put that message out there. We tend to celebrate the people who play straight. I worry that will encourage more people to play that way, to the detriment of the game long term.
> 
> But seriously, this time, I'm a regular townie.


Good to know I'll never be a detriment to the game.


----------



## DLD PE

Vote Update:

6 @steelnole15_PE (@Spitfire6532, @txjennah PE, @jean15paul_PE, @Dothracki PE, @EyehatethePEexam PE, @MeowMeow PE )
2 @jean15paul_PE (@blybrook PE, @steelnole15_PE )


----------



## blybrook PE

Geeze, there's a major dog pile going. 

@RBHeadge PE has been quiet with his voting the past two days and the likely hood of @chart94 being mafia twice in a row is too slim. There's still two mafia out there though.

I don't think that changing my vote will affect the lynching for today.

Leaving it as it stands unless I see concrete evidence for changing it.


----------



## chart94 PE

i am more concerned with RB being quite.. I vote for @RBHeadge PE @DLD PE Also Fridays are my days off so im not usually very active or near a computer!


----------



## chart94 PE

I also missed the @txjennah PE vote for square so my bad TX!!


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

chart94 said:


> i am more concerned with RB being quite.. I vote for @RBHeadge PE @DLD PE Also Fridays are my days off so im not usually very active or near a computer!


I'm going to say this now in case I don't survive the night.
My suspicion of @RBHeadge PE is slowly growing. He did vote for a mafia. The vote turn out to be critical, but it wasn't obvious that it would result in a mafia death at the time. And he really should be dead by now; the maf doesn't generally let RB survive this long. He's also been pretty quiet with his analysis. Thoughts?


----------



## blybrook PE

Even when @RBHeadge PE is Mafia, he's more active than he has been this round. He also stated his activity during this round would be limited due to recent international events. It is possible he's been given an unwarranted pass OR the doc is still alive and has been permitted to put a daily save on him.

Even those that have previously voted for @RBHeadge PE are still alive, maybe due to lack of them being suspects for other activities, I just don't know.

The mafia have voted for other mafia in the past to show allegiance with the town, to hide their alignment, or to remove a non-active player. 

Tough to say, but for @jean15paul_PE to survive the lynching, then get NK'd would put swing towards a player or two when we resume next week.


----------



## txjennah PE

I know the writeup is coming Monday...will we at least know the results of the vote tonight?


----------



## DLD PE

txjennah PE said:


> I know the writeup is coming Monday...will we at least know the results of the vote tonight?


Yes. Tonight is game night I'll be sure to post results after Battlefront with MiniMe and before my Warzone Plunder matches.


----------



## DLD PE

55 minutes!


----------



## steel

So let’s see, if you’re all suspicious of Jean and RBH, you’re gonna target me for what? Saying Doth is a townie? 

Laughable! @DLD PE I change my vote to @txjennah PE just for the fun of it lol


----------



## steel

There’s two things I know:

Townie++++ @Dothracki PE 
Mafia++++ @chart94


----------



## DLD PE

Vote Update:

6 - @steelnole15_PE (@Spitfire6532, @txjennah PE, @jean15paul_PE, @Dothracki PE, @EyehatethePEexam PE, @MeowMeow PE )
1 - @jean15paul_PE (@blybrook PE, )
1 - @RBHeadge PE (@chart94 )
1 - @txjennah PE (@steelnole15_PE )


----------



## txjennah PE

blybrook PE said:


> Even when @RBHeadge PE is Mafia, he's more active than he has been this round. He also stated his activity during this round would be limited due to recent international events. It is possible he's been given an unwarranted pass OR the doc is still alive and has been permitted to put a daily save on him.
> 
> Even those that have previously voted for @RBHeadge PE are still alive, maybe due to lack of them being suspects for other activities, I just don't know.
> 
> The mafia have voted for other mafia in the past to show allegiance with the town, to hide their alignment, or to remove a non-active player.
> 
> Tough to say, but for @jean15paul_PE to survive the lynching, then get NK'd would put swing towards a player or two when we resume next week.


And RB was active on the days where the NK was missed. I don't think he's maf this round either.


----------



## DLD PE

Time!


----------



## DLD PE

@steelnole15_PE was lynched by the town. He was mafia!


----------



## MeowMeow PE

Bold moving trying to seem like you might be the cop when you’re actually maf!!!

Wouldn't it be funny though if chart really is the last mafia haha


----------



## chart94 PE

steelnole15_PE said:


> There’s two things I know:
> 
> Townie++++ @Dothracki PE
> Mafia++++ @chart94


Not mafia = Chart


----------



## steel

MeowMeow PE said:


> Bold moving trying to seem like you might be the cop when you’re actually maf!!!
> 
> Wouldn't it be funny though if chart really is the last mafia haha


I mean……Ooooooo


----------



## RBHeadge PE

8 Townies, 1 maf. 
Five or six townies are cleared by voting record.

This round the following players have cast critical votes against the mafia:
@txjennah PE @blybrook PE @RBHeadge PE @jean15paul_PE @Dothracki PE

You can make the argument that @jean15paul_PE 's vote tonight was a defensive vote, as well as @txjennah PE 's vote on day 2, but the latter is meaningless with today's vote.

You can also argue that @MeowMeow PE 's vote on day 2 was important too. As was @Spitfire6532 's tonight.

By POE: this leaves: @chart94 @EyehatethePEexam PE 

Mate in three.


And FWIW, I really have been distracted with work stuff lately. I'm only having sparse moments to hop on here and quickly read through things.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> 8 Townies, 1 maf.
> Five or six townies are cleared by voting record.
> 
> This round the following players have cast critical votes against the mafia:
> @txjennah PE @blybrook PE @RBHeadge PE @jean15paul_PE @Dothracki PE
> 
> You can make the argument that @jean15paul_PE 's vote tonight was a defensive vote, as well as @txjennah PE 's vote on day 2, but the latter is meaningless with today's vote.
> 
> You can also argue that @MeowMeow PE 's vote on day 2 was important too. As was @Spitfire6532 's tonight.
> 
> By POE: this leaves: @chart94 @EyehatethePEexam PE
> 
> Mate in three.
> 
> 
> And FWIW, I really have been distracted with work stuff lately. I'm only having sparse moments to hop on here and quickly read through things.


I support this post.
(Suspicion in RB decreases)


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> 8 Townies, 1 maf.
> Five or six townies are cleared by voting record.
> 
> This round the following players have cast critical votes against the mafia:
> @txjennah PE @blybrook PE @RBHeadge PE @jean15paul_PE @Dothracki PE
> 
> You can make the argument that @jean15paul_PE 's vote tonight was a defensive vote, as well as @txjennah PE 's vote on day 2, but the latter is meaningless with today's vote.
> 
> You can also argue that @MeowMeow PE 's vote on day 2 was important too. As was @Spitfire6532 's tonight.
> 
> By POE: this leaves: @chart94 @EyehatethePEexam PE
> 
> Mate in three.
> 
> 
> And FWIW, I really have been distracted with work stuff lately. I'm only having sparse moments to hop on here and quickly read through things.


If your intuition is correct it has to be chart.


----------



## DLD PE

*Day 5/Night 5*

@txjennah PE's fever was gone, but she was still having respiratory issues even though her latest Covid-19 test resulted in a negative read. The home test of course came from @tj_PE 's, as part of the gas station owner's latest promotion to lure customers. @txjennah PE didn't particularly care for the local TJ's manager, @steelnole15_PE , since she long suspected his store of price-gouging, but the free Covid test with fill-up was too much to resist. The store had a mask policy, and although @txjennah PE always wore hers, @steelnole15_PE was over this whole mask mandate and decided to take his chances. Even when he saw @txjennah PE walk in, he didn't bother to put it on. He learned she had tested negative, and he figured she was getting another free test to take advantage of the promotion. "No, I'm not getting this test to re-sell it and it's none of your business anyway," snapped @txjennah PE after he quizzed her about it. 

A few days later @txjennah PE succumbed to Covid-19, and her doctor blamed the two false-negative results from her free home Covid test kits. A mob of @txjennah PE 's friends stormed the local TJ's, and @tj_PE had no choice but to hand @steelnole15_PE over to the mob.

@steelnole15_PE was lynched by the town. He was mafia.
@txjennah PE was nightkilled by the mafia.

Remaining players:

@MeowMeow PE , @RBHeadge PE , @jean15paul_PE , @blybrook PE , @Dothracki PE , @Spitfire6532 , @chart94 , @EyehatethePEexam PE


----------



## steel

Wow, what a way for me to go! better than when i was the doctor a couple rounds ago and got run over by a truck the first day!


----------



## steel

I hope this doesn't count as contributing to gameplay.


----------



## txjennah PE

I knew the COVID Zeta variant would wreak havoc on us all.


----------



## txjennah PE

Avenge my death, townies!


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

Narrowing the list down, at least we know @Dothracki PE is a regular townie. Only a few verified players left. By voting record chart is the least townie-ish... @DLD PE I vote for @chart94


----------



## DLD PE

Vote Update:

1 - @chart94 (@EyehatethePEexam PE )


----------



## blybrook PE

Interesting...

Until additional information is known, I'll just enjoy my .

Happy  day!


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

you guys are still playing???? 
 

Still trying to get my tires fixed....


----------



## RBHeadge PE

EyehatethePEexam PE said:


> some things are just too common to be coincidence. Randomizer is going to pick @NikR_PE, if not killed on night one @squaretaper LIT AF PE is mafia, if the time zone hasn’t changed yet @blybrook PE is a regular townie, *if there’s a game strategy involved @EyehatethePEexam PE is going to vote perpendicular to logic… some things are just built in*


not sure if this is forethought or a joke


----------



## RBHeadge PE

On day 2 there was a tie among many many players. Eventually square lost.
Selected noted:
nole (maf) voted for chart (?) | first vote of the day
square (maf) voted for tjx (town)
nikr (maf) voted for no one

eyehate (?) voted for nikr (maf) | second vote of the day
chart(?) voted for no one


----------



## RBHeadge PE

steelnole15_PE said:


> I hope this doesn't count as contributing to gameplay.


It doesn't. You and dld regularly post those tables regardless of alignment during the rounds. As presented above it's just neutral information.


----------



## steel

RBHeadge PE said:


> It doesn't. You and dld regularly post those tables regardless of alignment during the rounds. As presented above it's just neutral information.


Not to worry, I was only making a joke lol


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> not sure if this is forethought or a joke


Not sure if your bolding selections are intentional or strategic.


steelnole15_PE said:


> Reads:
> 
> 
> Townie++++@txjennah PE , @RBHeadge PE , @Dothracki PE , @Spitfire6532Townie+++Townie++Townie+NeutralMafia+Mafia++Mafia+++Mafia++++


@DLD PE I change my vote to @Spitfire6532. Assuming @jean15paul_PE is a townie as the voting record indicates, Spit's only maf vote was @steelnole15_PE and that was an unstoppable dogpile. RB's only maf vote was @NikR_PE, he abstained from voting when there was no night kill. I think one of these two is our mafia...


----------



## DLD PE

Vote Update:

1 - @Spitfire6532 (@EyehatethePEexam PE )

Edit: Oops I goofed on this one earlier. My bad.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

@DLD PE busy day. I'll vote for @chart94 for now because if I don't I'll forget.


----------



## chart94 PE

ill vote for @Spitfire6532 based on eye's analysis. @DLD PE I am assuredly not mafia.


----------



## DLD PE

1 - @chart94 (@jean15paul_PE )
2 - @Spitfire6532 (@EyehatethePEexam PE, @chart94 )


----------



## Dothracki PE

For me, it's a toss up between @chart94, @Spitfire6532, and @EyehatethePEexam PE. Eye has already voted for known mafia twice, so that would be a bad move on their part. So they are least likely mafia. SF has voted only once for mafia, but they lead the charge to vote out steel. Could have been a move to throw us off that backfired on them, but we shall see. And chart has only voted for known townies the whole game. Of course, a slight assuption that JP and RBH are townies, but that seems highly likely this round.

Based on that, @DLD PE I vote for @chart94


----------



## Dothracki PE

steelnole15_PE said:


> I can tell you with 100% honesty I'm a townie. I've never before lied about my mafia/townie alignment.


Also I'm putting you in the same category with @DLD PE


----------



## chart94 PE

Dothracki PE said:


> For me, it's a toss up between @chart94, @Spitfire6532, and @EyehatethePEexam PE. Eye has already voted for known mafia twice, so that would be a bad move on their part. So they are least likely mafia. SF has voted only once for mafia, but they lead the charge to vote out steel. Could have been a move to throw us off that backfired on them, but we shall see. And chart has only voted for known townies the whole game. Of course, a slight assuption that JP and RBH are townies, but that seems highly likely this round.
> 
> Based on that, @DLD PE I vote for @chart94


But spitfire was the third vote on that day which could have been a play as at that point it was close if i remember. Either way, i keep my vote.


----------



## steel

Dothracki PE said:


> Also I'm putting you in the same category with @DLD PE


Okay, ONE LIE lol. But what else are you supposed to do when you're mafia? Scream mafia from the rooftops? lmao


----------



## steel

I don't care if this ruins the game. Look at your own risk. The remaining mafia members are:


Spoiler


----------



## Spitfire6532

@DLD PE I vote for @chart94

This is partially a self preservation vote, but mostly I agree with what @Dothracki PE is saying. They are, logically, the most likely to be mafia. Now if I/we are wrong about that, no one else is nearly as easy to call town/mafia.

And for clarity, here was my vote against steel. It was the third vote of the day, the votes were as follows:

1. Steel voted for Chart (vote was later changed to jean, then txjennah)
2. Eyehate voted for Jean (vote was later changed to steel as the 9th vote)
3. I then voted for Steel with the accusation below



Spitfire6532 said:


> What I really don't understand is that @steelnole15_PE seemed to be claiming to be the cop yesterday, and then the mafia night kills becca?
> 
> Something about that just doesn't add up to me... @DLD PE I vote for @steelnole15_PE


----------



## chart94 PE

I change my vote to @EyehatethePEexam PE @DLD PE


----------



## blybrook PE

EyehatethePEexam PE said:


> some things are just too common to be coincidence. Randomizer is going to pick @NikR_PE, if not killed on night one @squaretaper LIT AF PE is mafia, if the time zone hasn’t changed yet @blybrook PE is a regular townie, if there’s a game strategy involved @EyehatethePEexam PE is going to vote perpendicular to logic… some things are just built in


Based on the above and the recent time change (albeit not a time zone change), I've been classified as mafia. I didn't get to be mafia two times in a row. I have my doubts that it happened for @chart94 as well. The odds are not in his favor for this to occur.

@DLD PE I hereby vote for @EyehatethePEexam PE for false accusations.

I have a three way tie that is split between @Spitfire6532, @EyehatethePEexam PE and @RBHeadge PE for the last mafia member. The fact that @RBHeadge PE wasn't removed as a NK is questionable at this stage in the game.


----------



## Dothracki PE

steelnole15_PE said:


> There’s two things I know:
> 
> Townie++++ @Dothracki PE
> Mafia++++ @chart94


Actually taking this post into consideration obviously that would be a very dumb move for nole unless they were giving up. Also not to mention that this last mafia may be to blame for the lack of nightkill.

@DLD PE I vote for @RBHeadge PE


----------



## Spitfire6532

Quick Vote Update:

2 - @chart94 (@jean15paul_PE, @Spitfire6532 )
1 - @Spitfire6532 (@EyehatethePEexam PE )
2 - @EyehatethePEexam PE (@chart94, @blybrook PE )
1- @RBHeadge PE (@Dothracki PE )

There were some changed votes, so please correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## MeowMeow PE

You beat me to it Doth. 
@DLD PE I vote for @RBHeadge PE


----------



## RBHeadge PE

@DLD PE. I vote for @EyehatethePEexam PE


----------



## DLD PE

Vote Update:

2 - @chart94 (@jean15paul_PE , @Spitfire6532 )
1 - @Spitfire6532 (@EyehatethePEexam PE )
3 - @EyehatethePEexam PE (@chart94 , @blybrook PE, @RBHeadge PE )
2 - @RBHeadge PE (@Dothracki PE , @MeowMeow PE )


----------



## DLD PE

steelnole15_PE said:


> Okay, ONE LIE lol. But what else are you supposed to do when you're mafia? Scream mafia from the rooftops? lmao


Yeah. I mean, that's what I do.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

@MeowMeow PE If you have something to share then now is the time to share it.


----------



## MeowMeow PE

Well…. I keep going back and forth being sus of you @RBHeadge PE. Some things you’ve done make sense, and some don’t. Would rather not elaborate right now. I am very sus of Eye as well, but I think we should give them one more day….


----------



## MeowMeow PE

@DLD PE I change my vote to @chart94


----------



## Dothracki PE

This last one is tricky...


----------



## MeowMeow PE

@RBHeadge PE I shouldn’t have said “some of the things you’ve done”. That was incorrect choice of words. Just the way my brain is making sense of things…


----------



## Dothracki PE

@DLD PE I will go back to my vote for @chart94. If we're wrong, it will at least clear up a few things.


----------



## DLD PE

Vote Update:

4 - @chart94 (@jean15paul_PE , @Spitfire6532 , @MeowMeow PE , @Dothracki PE )
1 - @Spitfire6532 (@EyehatethePEexam PE )
3 - @EyehatethePEexam PE (@chart94 , @blybrook PE, @RBHeadge PE )


----------



## DLD PE

Time!


----------



## DLD PE

Write-up in the morning.

@chart94 was lynched by the town. He was a regular townie.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

@DLD PE early tomorrow vote for @RBHeadge PE


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> @DLD PE early tomorrow vote for @RBHeadge PE


Don’t do that, @RBHeadge PE is a regular townie.


----------



## MeowMeow PE

So it’s down to Spit or Eye most likely…


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

@Dothracki PE , @blybrook PE and @RBHeadge PE and myself are verified townies. It has to be @jean15paul_PE , @Spitfire6532 or @MeowMeow PE for mafia. Two of you are innocent, I made my argument earlier and another townie is dead.


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

I don’t know who the cop investigated, I just know who was revealed to me. I’m probably dead now.


----------



## MeowMeow PE

EyehatethePEexam PE said:


> @Dothracki PE , @blybrook PE and @RBHeadge PE and myself are verified townies. It has to be @jean15paul_PE , @Spitfire6532 or @MeowMeow PE for mafia. Two of you are innocent, I made my argument earlier and another townie is dead.


I must have missed where you were a verified townie @EyehatethePEexam PE …..


----------



## RBHeadge PE

EyehatethePEexam PE said:


> @Dothracki PE , @blybrook PE and @RBHeadge PE and myself are verified townies. It has to be @jean15paul_PE , @Spitfire6532 or @MeowMeow PE for mafia. Two of you are innocent, I made my argument earlier and another townie is dead.


What was your vision on Monday night into Tuesday?


----------



## MeowMeow PE

If I were mafia, I wouldn’t have changed my vote in an effort to save Eye.
With JP’s voting record I have high doubts he’s mafia.

Steel had put Spit on his townie++++ list…
Eye was not mentioned by steel as townie OR mafia leaning I don’t think….

I still don’t know if last mafia is Eye or Spit. But my biggest question is if Eye is not mafia, why didn’t mafia NK him?


----------



## MeowMeow PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> What was your vision on Wednesday?


I think it was Jenn is townie
And I was thinking Thursday nights vision was Becs was cop.


----------



## MeowMeow PE

Would love to get your thoughts tonight @RBHeadge PE


----------



## RBHeadge PE

The story almost checks out.
Clear-ish announcements can be found for all purported visions from Tuesday night-into Wednesday though overnight tonight"
The vision for the first night is potentially more camouflaged.


----------



## MeowMeow PE

Now that I’m thinking about it…. Eye revealed Becs was cop right after she was NK. But he got the vision 8 pm the night before. Interesting that she was NK the night he got the vision about her…..


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE




----------



## RBHeadge PE

MeowMeow PE said:


> Now that I’m thinking about it…. Eye revealed Becs was cop right after she was NK. But he got the vision 8 pm the night before. Interesting that she was NK the night he got the vision about her…..


Yep, now it all fits:



EyehatethePEexam PE said:


> some things are just too common to be coincidence. Randomizer is going to pick @NikR_PE, if not killed on night one *@squaretaper LIT AF PE is mafia*, if the time zone hasn’t changed yet* @blybrook PE is a regular townie*, if there’s a game strategy involved @EyehatethePEexam PE is going to vote perpendicular to logic… some things are just built in


This was Tuesday night at 9:47 pm.
The bolded covers both the Monday night and Tuesday night visions.
Recall that square was lynched at the end of the day Monday. This post was made after the lynch. It would have put a mafia in a tough spot to to make that announcement prior to the lynch and not be conspicuous. that And this post would have satisfied the vision real rule for Monday night AND Tuesday night.



EyehatethePEexam PE said:


> Unless I’m the useful idiot again I’m pretty confident those who voted with me are townies. *@txjennah PE is a townie* because @ChebyshevII PE isn't around to miskill.


This was posted Thursday at 12:26 am which would cover the Wednesday vision.



EyehatethePEexam PE said:


> Yeah...with our luck *@beccabun PE was the cop*. We need to hone in our analysis of the available information.


^Friday at 9:23am. This covers the Thursday night vision. For commentary see realization by @MeowMeow PE above.



EyehatethePEexam PE said:


> Narrowing the list down, at least we know *@Dothracki PE is a regular townie*. Only a few verified players left. By voting record chart is the least townie-ish... @DLD PE I vote for @chart94


^Monday at 9:36 am. This is the Friday night vision.



EyehatethePEexam PE said:


> Don’t do that, *@RBHeadge PE* is a regular townie.


And ^Monday at 9:43 pm. This is the Tuesday night vision.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> This round the following players have cast critical votes against the mafia:
> @txjennah PE *@blybrook PE @RBHeadge PE* @jean15paul_PE *@Dothracki PE*
> 
> You can make the argument that @jean15paul_PE 's vote tonight was a defensive vote, as well as @txjennah PE 's vote on day 2, but the latter is meaningless with today's vote.
> 
> You can also argue that @MeowMeow PE 's vote on day 2 was important too. As was @Spitfire6532 's tonight.
> 
> By POE: this leaves:  @chart94 @EyehatethePEexam PE


Reposting with updates.


----------



## JayKay PE

There are so many visions.


----------



## DLD PE

Day 6/Night 6

@jean15paul_PE and @chart94 decided to try the carpool thing, even though it didn't work out well for the unfortunate pair who got caught by the train. After a long night of driving, they decided to stop at TJ's, which had just done under a renovation. A new liquor store had been added, and the "2-for-1" grand opening sale was too hard to pass up. @jean15paul_PE came back from the store as @chart94 finished topping off the gas tank. "We only have an hour left to drive, but I figured a few sips of this wouldn't hurt," as he pulled a bottle from the brown bag and handed it to his buddy. "Mag's Apple Pie," nodded @chart94 approvingly. "Looks good. Ok one shot and maybe after a bit of a drive I'll have another."

@tj_PE never found her special bottle of moonshine reserved for "insubordinate" employees. Apparently one of her minions accidently placed it on the shelf with the legitimate products. The next morning, police found the wreckage of the vehicle that missed a turn and plundered down an embankment. The driver and passengers' deaths were ruled as suicide by poisoning.

@chart94 was lynched by the town. He was a regular townie.
@jean15paul_PE was nightkilled by the mafia.

Remaining players:

@MeowMeow PE , @RBHeadge PE , @blybrook PE , @Dothracki PE , @Spitfire6532 , @EyehatethePEexam PE


----------



## RBHeadge PE

@DLD PE I vote for @EyehatethePEexam PE


----------



## DLD PE

Vote Update:

1 - @EyehatethePEexam PE (@RBHeadge PE )


----------



## steel

@DLD PE I vote for @steelnole15_PE cause I don't trust that guy!


----------



## MeowMeow PE

I feel so so silly that I didn't realize this sooner....
@DLD PE I vote for @EyehatethePEexam PE


----------



## Dothracki PE

@DLD PE I vote for @EyehatethePEexam PE


----------



## blybrook PE

@DLD PE I maintain my vote for. @EyehatethePEexam PE .


----------



## DLD PE

Vote Update:

4 - @EyehatethePEexam PE (@RBHeadge PE, @MeowMeow PE , @Dothracki PE , @blybrook PE )


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

DLD PE said:


> Day 6/Night 6
> 
> @jean15paul_PE and @chart94 decided to try the carpool thing, even though it didn't work out well for the unfortunate pair who got caught by the train. After a long night of driving, they decided to stop at TJ's, which had just done under a renovation. A new liquor store had been added, and the "2-for-1" grand opening sale was too hard to pass up. @jean15paul_PE came back from the store as @chart94 finished topping off the gas tank. "We only have an hour left to drive, but I figured a few sips of this wouldn't hurt," as he pulled a bottle from the brown bag and handed it to his buddy. "Mag's Apple Pie," nodded @chart94 approvingly. "Looks good. Ok one shot and maybe after a bit of a drive I'll have another."
> 
> @tj_PE never found her special bottle of moonshine reserved for "insubordinate" employees. Apparently one of her minions accidently placed it on the shelf with the legitimate products. The next morning, police found the wreckage of the vehicle that missed a turn and plundered down an embankment. The driver and passengers' deaths were ruled as suicide by poisoning.
> 
> @chart94 was lynched by the town. He was a regular townie.
> @jean15paul_PE was nightkilled by the mafia.
> 
> Remaining players:
> 
> @MeowMeow PE , @RBHeadge PE , @blybrook PE , @Dothracki PE , @Spitfire6532 , @EyehatethePEexam PE


Don't drink and drive kids!


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

DLD PE said:


> Vote Update:
> 
> 4 - @EyehatethePEexam PE (@RBHeadge PE, @MeowMeow PE , @Dothracki PE , @blybrook PE )


Are you guys serious? I just told you I'm the Cassandra, I made it a point to check in at night (which I never do) to make sure I made my revelation before the nightkill in case I was offed- with the exception being @beccabun PE because I didn't want to reveal the cop until after the kill was made...just happened she was killed the same night.


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

MeowMeow PE said:


> I must have missed where you were a verified townie @EyehatethePEexam PE …..


You're right, the Cassandra CAN be mafia, in this instance I/she am not. First vision- blybrook is a regular townie, 2nd- txjenna is regular townie, 3rd- becca is the cop, 4th- dothraki is a regular townie, 5th- rb is a regular townie.

Look at the voting record- with jean out it's down to spit and meow and spitfire's voting record is not great.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

MeowMeow PE said:


> I feel so so silly that I didn't realize this sooner....
> @DLD PE I vote for @EyehatethePEexam PE


Don't feel bad. You picked up on eyehate as the Cassandra early; and last night noticed that the cop died the night of the corresponding vision. That was enough to put it all together into a cohesive package.


----------



## Spitfire6532

Just sat down at my desk and wow I missed A LOT last night. The whole mafia Cassandra thing has been speculated a bit, but never thought I would see it in play.

@DLD PE I vote for @EyehatethePEexam PE


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Don't feel bad. You picked up on eyehate as the Cassandra early; and last night noticed that the cop died the night of the corresponding vision. That was enough to put it all together into a cohesive package.


I guess I'm not going to convince you otherwise...you will still have the numbers advantage when I'm gone. 

For the record, I wouldn't have outed myself so blatantly to save you after arguing all day that you were a big suspect if I was mafia. I understand the circumstances but your voting record was almost as bad as spit's in this round. I received the information and I could have slipped it in mostly undetected (which I've apparently done better than I thought I did) or waited until just before the lynch. There is no cop, I don't know if there's a doctor left, I'm the only source of omnipotent information we have and I don't get to pick what information I'm given. Look at the time stamps, the only time I waited until after a night kill was when I had to announce the cop- because I don't know if there's a doctor to save them. It was bad luck that the cop was killed that same morning.


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

Spitfire6532 said:


> Just sat down at my desk and wow I missed A LOT last night. The whole mafia Cassandra thing has been speculated a bit, but never thought I would see it in play.
> 
> @DLD PE I vote for @EyehatethePEexam PE


And you still haven't.


----------



## DLD PE

Vote Update:

5 - @EyehatethePEexam PE (@RBHeadge PE, @MeowMeow PE , @Dothracki PE , @blybrook PE, @Spitfire6532 )


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

@DLD PE I vote for @Spitfire6532. Hope others join me...


----------



## RBHeadge PE

@DLD PE When would the first Cassandra vision have occurred this round? Would it have been Monday night into Tuesday, or Tuesday night into Wednesday?


----------



## DLD PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> @DLD PE When would the first Cassandra vision have occurred this round? Would it have been Monday night into Tuesday, or Tuesday night into Wednesday?


The Cassandra was activated on Tuesday, so the first vision would have been given Tuesday night after the lynch.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

DLD PE said:


> The Cassandra was activated on Tuesday, so the first vision would have been given Tuesday night after the lynch.


Thanks. For reason I thought the Cassandra was activated on that Monday.

@DLD PE I temporarily retract my vote for @EyehatethePEexam PE while I recompile and reconsider all of the available evidence.


----------



## MeowMeow PE

Wouldn’t it be funny if Eye really is not mafia and it was a huge coincidence Becs was NK the same night they got the vision about her?
It’s not impossible.

The choice to NK JP, and not a confirmed townie, does make me question things a little bit.

However, I think the evidence against Eye is damning. And a big reason I didn’t see it sooner I think was because I wanted RBH to be mafia for some reason and was trying to figure out a way that made sense for him to be. It clouded my judgement.

I feel like Eye’s voting record isn’t much better than Spit’s. The fact Eye is still alive is very sus. And if Becs NK was a coincidence, then that’s an awfully huge one. If by some miracle Eye isn’t mafia, we can get Spit tomorrow.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Never say that I'm unwilling to admit when I was wrong.

I goofed. My mistake was thinking that the Cassandra was activated on the first day (Monday) and not the second day (Tuesday). And that mistake has carried through with all of may analysis this round. It's why I missed that the Cassandra was still alive, and it also led me to believe that the evidence for @EyehatethePEexam PE = mafia was beyond reproach.

After relooking at the sequence of events I can no longer come to the exact same conclusion (i.e. that its ironclad). I believe we all need to reconsider the evidence before us.

I have a lot of things to post for consideration, but I need to finish something for work in the next couple hours. It has the obvious priority. I'll post more when I'm done with RL stuff.


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> @DLD PE When would the first Cassandra vision have occurred this round? Would it have been Monday night into Tuesday, or Tuesday night into Wednesday?


Tuesday night after the lynching.


----------



## chart94 PE

DLD PE said:


> Write-up in the morning.
> 
> @chart94 was lynched by the town. He was a regular townie.


Told you guys. OH NO GHOST GHOST WOOOOOOO WOOOOO


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Okay, I'm stuck in a meeting which I don't need to attend.

A few random thoughts:

*On the night of the no-nightkill *

there were two mafia remaining: Nole and last mafia.
Nole learned he passed the PE earlier that day so he was probably celebrating and distracted.
Spit was not online that evening.
Eyehate was online that evening.
A no-nightkill could be the results of insufficient votes or a tied vote.
*Cassandra*

Eyehate has generally posted her visions asap which is generally a positive for the town.
The notable exception to the above being the cop reveal and nightkill. It may have been a coincidence that this happened at the same time. If this were coupled with the square mafia reveal, then I would call this incontrovertible evidence of being mafia. But that is not the case, so for now its "merely" a strong mafia signal.
Revealing me to be a townie very early last night, and then announcing all of the other confirmed townies is a town signal.
If we look at confirming me: I was getting townie votes that evening. IIRC Eyehate was even openly speculating that I may still be mafia earlier that day. It was an easy setup for the mafia to either promote or allow through inaction the town to waste a lynch on me. To change that tune so quickly after the vision PM is both townie signal and negative mafia utility (through lost opportunity cost). 
Obviously announcing the other confirmed townies is helpful, although those people were generally also known-townies via vote.
*Last night's nightkill*

Generally not the most optimal move the mafia could have made.
Nightkilling JP would add to the earlier narrative that I was mafia. It further enhanced by making it look like I nightkilled the person who had already voted for me.
However framing me was no longer a viable option. The cassandra cleared me immediately last night. To publicly try to lynch me (or doth or bly) is either showing one's mafia-ness or lack of attention.
JP was not one of the cleared townies. By nightkilling him, it reduced the potential viable voting options for the town.

*Voting Records*

No need to examine the voting records of the cleared townies. Who had already cast critical votes for the mafia anyway.
Eyehate cast the lone vote for a mafia on Day 2. It was the second vote of the day.
meow cast the initial vote for a mafia on Day 2 and that person was later voted off. It was a multiway tie at the time.
spit cast the first vote for a mafia two days ago. They pointed out that Nole's story didn't add up. Such a move this late in the game has negative utility for the mafia. Although it could be spun as positive personal utility if it gains the town's trust. Duran did this about a year ago sacrificing fellow mafia square. He won that round solo. It's a very high risk medium reward strategy. IMHO it's a pretty low ROI and not something I would do by choice.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

The Cassandra can only reveal the roles of potenitally four players. Spitfire, meow, the deceased doctor, and themselves. I'm not even sure the last one is possible (can we please get a ruling @DLD PE )

Quick event tree map:

1) We lynch eyehate tonight.
1a) eyehate is mafia -> town win
1b) eyehate is town
1b1) lynch one of meow/spit
1b1a) they're mafia -> town win
1b1b) they're town -> goes to cointoss or town loses

2) we lynch meow/spit tonight
2a) they're mafia ->town win
2b) they're town
2b1) eyehate does not announces vision before morning go to 1b1 above
2b2) eyehate announces they are town or the identity of dead doctor (p= 2/3 or .5) go to 1b1 above
2b3) before morning eyehate truthfully announces alignment of remaining unknown player (nominally p = 1/3 or .5 and assumes eyehate gives truthful vision)
2b3a) town lynches the known mafia or eyehate by POE. -> town win
2b4) eyehate falsely provides information on last unknown player -> town loss


----------



## blybrook PE

@DLD PE, I retract my vote for @EyehatethePEexam PE for the time being. Finally had a chance to go through all of the additional information that's been posted.


----------



## DLD PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> The Cassandra can only reveal the roles of potenitally four players. Spitfire, meow, the deceased doctor, and themselves. I'm not even sure the last one is possible (can we please get a ruling @DLD PE )


This is how I assign the visions:

I list all remaining players (minus the Cassandra) on the random wheel generator. I spin the wheel and that person's role gets revealed to the Cassandra.

Likewise, I do something similar before each round I mod. I take all the players who signed up, and put them on my spreadsheet in the order they signed up. Then I put each role on the rando wheel (11 townies, 4 mafia, 1 cop, 1 doctor, 1 Cassandra). I spin the wheel and when a role comes up, that role gets assigned to the first player and that role is removed from the wheel. When the wheel lands on "Cassandra", that role automatically gets assigned to whomever got the previous role. I repeat until all roles are assigned.

I'm sure there's other ways to do it, but that's my method.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Alright, so if that the case, then if we lynch meow or spit, then eyehate can report back the identity of the other shortly after lynch.

But, and this is a big but, we're relying on eyehate being truthful in their announcement. A mafia cassandra would announce the remaining player is mafia regardless.


----------



## Spitfire6532

@DLD PE I will also retract my vote for @EyehatethePEexam PE after reading @RBHeadge PE 's posts.

I am trying to make sense of all the scenarios.


----------



## Spitfire6532

My biggest takeaways:

Following scenario 2 would be a guaranteed win for Eyehate if we trust them and they are indeed the mafia + cassandra.
Scenario 1 gives the town at least? a 50% chance of winning and multiple chances to win.
I definitely might be misunderstanding though, maybe someone else can point out some pros/cons that I am not seeing right away.


----------



## DLD PE

Vote Update:

2 - @EyehatethePEexam PE (@MeowMeow PE , @Dothracki PE , )
1 - @Spitfire6532 (@EyehatethePEexam PE )


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE




----------



## RBHeadge PE

Spitfire6532 said:


> My biggest takeaways:
> 
> Following scenario 2 would be a guaranteed win for Eyehate if we trust them and they are indeed the mafia + cassandra.
> Scenario 1 gives the town at least? a 50% chance of winning and multiple chances to win.
> I definitely might be misunderstanding though, maybe someone else can point out some pros/cons that I am not seeing right away.


You more-or-less have the correct read on this situation.

This breaks down to the classical "prisoner's dilemma" game theory problem.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Scenario 2 is *only* viable for the town if we collectively decide that we *100% trust eyehate*. 

Scenario 1 works best if collectively feel that eyehate is most likely mafia.

A new scenario 3, assumes that the cassandra is "out of visions" and involves the town just picking the most likely mafia candidate on each vote. This scenario plays out similar to scenario 1.

My suggestion is to approach this as if the cassandra has exhausted her visions, since we can't trust any vision that comes tomorrow.


----------



## beccabun PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> A new scenario 3, assumes that the cassandra is "out of visions" and involves the town just picking the most likely mafia candidate on each vote. This scenario plays out similar to scenario 1.
> 
> My suggestion is to approach this as if the cassandra has exhausted her visions, since we can't trust any vision that comes tomorrow.





Spoiler: 👻👻👻👻👻👻



@DLD PE can cassandra run out of visions?


----------



## DLD PE

beccabun PE said:


> Spoiler: 👻👻👻👻👻👻
> 
> 
> 
> @DLD PE can cassandra run out of visions?


No, but at the same time, I goofed a bit on the visions. I failed to remember this part:

"Your knowledge is not limited to those still living - there is a possibility that you will learn knowledge about those killed by the mafia (whose roles are not revealed to those who find their bodies)."

So I should have been throwing the nightkilled players on the random wheel. I will do that going forward.

The rules do not mention a limit on the visions, so as of right now, they are unlimited.


----------



## blybrook PE

@DLD PE is providing an incorrect vision the same as failing to provide a vision? Example, would the Cassandra be lynching themselves for giving incorrect information?


----------



## DLD PE

blybrook PE said:


> @DLD PE is providing an incorrect vision the same as failing to provide a vision? Example, would the Cassandra be lynching themselves for giving incorrect information?


Yes, I think that would constitute as failing to meet the requirements of the role.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

blybrook PE said:


> @DLD PE is providing an incorrect vision the same as failing to provide a vision? Example, would the Cassandra be lynching themselves for giving incorrect information?


Yes, but they have until the end of the following morning to state the correct information. They could give a false reading immediately, and then 23 hrs later after the next lynch give the real information. But by then it would be too late.


----------



## JayKay PE

DLD PE said:


> This is how I assign the visions:
> 
> I list all remaining players (minus the Cassandra) on the random wheel generator. I spin the wheel and that person's role gets revealed to the Cassandra.
> 
> Likewise, I do something similar before each round I mod. I take all the players who signed up, and put them on my spreadsheet in the order they signed up. Then I put each role on the rando wheel (11 townies, 4 mafia, 1 cop, 1 doctor, 1 Cassandra). I spin the wheel and when a role comes up, that role gets assigned to the first player and that role is removed from the wheel. When the wheel lands on "Cassandra", that role automatically gets assigned to whomever got the previous role. I repeat until all roles are assigned.
> 
> I'm sure there's other ways to do it, but that's my method.


Oooooo, you play it different than me. My Cassandra can have visions about anyone, even if they are lynched, which I think happened a round of two ago when I mod'd.


----------



## txjennah PE

This is when I really like no PM rounds, because it's interesting to see this all analyzed in the open and trying to form my own ghostie conclusions on everything.


----------



## MeowMeow PE

Well I say we lynch Eye or Spit lol

I don’t want Eye to be mafia. I have a lot of doubts that she is. I’m very torn.
But the vision about Becs seems like such a huge coincidence. It makes me lean slightly more toward Eye (I’m sorry Eye if it really was just bad luck).

Ultimately, I’ll go with whatever you guys think is best. I guess this seems so simple to me because I know I’m town so I KNOW it has to be Spit or Eye. But I understand it’s not that easy for all you confirmed townies. All I can say is I promise promise promise I am town. 

No matter what happens though, this game has been super interesting and so much fun!!!!!! And if mafia wins, they sure deserve it!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Your thoughts @Dothracki PE ?


----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ

RBHeadge PE said:


> The Cassandra can only reveal the roles of potenitally four players. Spitfire, meow, the deceased doctor, and themselves. I'm not even sure the last one is possible (can we please get a ruling @DLD PE )
> 
> Quick event tree map:
> 
> 1) We lynch eyehate tonight.
> 1a) eyehate is mafia -> town win
> 1b) eyehate is town
> 1b1) lynch one of meow/spit
> 1b1a) they're mafia -> town win
> 1b1b) they're town -> goes to cointoss or town loses
> 
> 2) we lynch meow/spit tonight
> 2a) they're mafia ->town win
> 2b) they're town
> 2b1) eyehate does not announces vision before morning go to 1b1 above
> 2b2) eyehate announces they are town or the identity of dead doctor (p= 2/3 or .5) go to 1b1 above
> 2b3) before morning eyehate truthfully announces alignment of remaining unknown player (nominally p = 1/3 or .5 and assumes eyehate gives truthful vision)
> 2b3a) town lynches the known mafia or eyehate by POE. -> town win
> 2b4) eyehate falsely provides information on last unknown player -> town loss


Sometimes I feel I am playing a different game totally than the others lol  I really need to pick up on what everyone is saying and what they actually mean....


----------



## blybrook PE

We have a one in 3 chance of picking the right person tonight. 

I'm debating on who to vote for right now.


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

MeowMeow PE said:


> Well I say we lynch Eye or Spit lol
> 
> I don’t want Eye to be mafia. I have a lot of doubts that she is. I’m very torn.
> But the vision about Becs seems like such a huge coincidence. It makes me lean slightly more toward Eye (I’m sorry Eye if it really was just bad luck).
> 
> Ultimately, I’ll go with whatever you guys think is best. I guess this seems so simple to me because I know I’m town so I KNOW it has to be Spit or Eye. But I understand it’s not that easy for all you confirmed townies. All I can say is I promise promise promise I am town.
> 
> No matter what happens though, this game has been super interesting and so much fun!!!!!! And if mafia wins, they sure deserve it!


I get the coincidence argument about becca. I keep reiterating, the only time I did not post my revelation immediately was when I was told becca was the cop- I did not know that was who they were nightkilling and wanted to prevent her from being the target. And apparently I was able to hide that post well enough that no one knew I was revealing that the cop was just killed.

I'd also like to point out that my first two votes were completely blind- like everyone else, and since then I have avoided voting for people cleared as townie or who were most obviously townie. I had a feeling that jean was being sneaky and I was wrong. I had/have a feeling that steel was protecting someone with his announcement of townie ++++ status early on...that made RBH and spit suspects. RBH has been cleared, Spit has not and Spit has a not-great voting record. Vote for me if you like but you'll be sorry tomorrow.


----------



## Dothracki PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Your thoughts @Dothracki PE ?


I can see different resons to suspect all three non-confirmed townies.

Firstly, SF has not voted out mafia except for steel when they were lynched. The curious part is they were the first vote of that day for steel (3rd vote of the day). I said before maybe that this could have been some trick play that backfired on them.

Meow has voted out two mafia. I have bit of skepticism of how quickly they jumped on my vote for RBH, who we now know is a confirmed townie. I might have missed that part when I voted but it is so strange that RBH is still alive at this point in the round. Nevertheless, I think they are least likely mafia of the three. That is unless they are playing a really great game as mafia.

Eye I guess is confirmed to be the Cassandra, however I ask the question of why they are still alive after coming out saying they are the Cassandra. What makes JP a better target for NK? I don't know that I can discount them being townie aligned Cassandra at this point. Maybe they are the first mafia aligned Cassandra?


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

^This gif is so perfect I had to use it again!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

At the time of becca's NK there were 10 players. 8t 2m. Two players were revealed via vision at the time.
Random maf target 1/8 =12.5%
Random cassandra vision focus 1/7 = 14.2% (with dld's rules at the time)
Odds of coincidence 1/56 = 1.7%

The next part depends on ones statistical school of thought. If everything were done by pure chance, then its a huge coincidence (2%) that the mafia picked the same target that which the cassandra had a vision.
One could also argue, wrongly, that maybe the better way to look at it is the mafia choosing the same target as the cassandra. So like 13% which is certainly possible. 

If one assumes that the mafia had a pool of candidates for NK that was less than the full town, for instance vets+(active players)-RBH, then it's more like 1/4. So that makes the coincidence more like 4%


----------



## RBHeadge PE

My modus operandi is to play the odds. The numbers are telling me to vote for eyehate. 

And yet I still want to think this over.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

f%^& it. 







@DLD PE I vote for @Spitfire6532


----------



## RBHeadge PE

If we're still playing tomorrow then I'm voting for eyehate.


----------



## Dothracki PE

@DLD PE I change my vote to @Spitfire6532


----------



## DLD PE

So it's:

2 votes each between @EyehatethePEexam PE and @Spitfire6532 ? Do I have that right?


----------



## DLD PE

3 votes for @Spitfire6532 ?


----------



## MeowMeow PE

Eeek……. Okkkkkk
@DLD PE I change my vote to @Spitfire6532 

Even though I don’t really need to. Just showing solidarity with my townies. Hope you guys are right!


----------



## DLD PE

18 mins!


----------



## Dothracki PE

Vote Update:

0 - @EyehatethePEexam PE
4 - @Spitfire6532 (@EyehatethePEexam PE, @RBHeadge PE, @Dothracki PE, @MeowMeow PE )


----------



## blybrook PE

@DLD PE I will join my fellow townies for voting for @Spitfire6532 

It was a toss up between switching to @Spitfire6532 or leaving @EyehatethePEexam PE


----------



## Spitfire6532

Went for a run, cooked dinner, and looks like I might be the one cooked as well.

@DLD PE Probably won't matter, but I will vote for @EyehatethePEexam PE 

This one is really coming down to the wire, and fingers crossed tomorrow the 50/50 between @MeowMeow PE and @EyehatethePEexam PE is figured out. What a fun round! Just wish I was going to be there to see it to the end!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

This was a fun round. Mafia is playing a good game. If they win they earned it.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Apologies in advanced if/when I'm wrong


----------



## MeowMeow PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Apologies in advanced if/when I'm wrong


Meh, none of us really know! My gut is usually wrong, so yours is probably right


----------



## DLD PE

Time!


----------



## DLD PE

@Spitfire6532 was lynched by the town. He was the remaining mafia. Townies win!

Good game everyone!


----------



## MeowMeow PE

WOOHOO!!!!! Wow!!!!!! Good job guys!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## blybrook PE

Good game all.


----------



## RBHeadge PE




----------



## RBHeadge PE

great game all!


----------



## MeowMeow PE

FINALLY Spit got to be mafia! And you did a darn good job at it too @Spitfire6532 !


----------



## beccabun PE

Woohoo! Way to go town! Sorry I couldn’t be more help!


----------



## txjennah PE

Great game everyone, that was a ride!


----------



## MeowMeow PE

Thanks for modding a great game @DLD PE !!!!


----------



## NikR_PE

Great game all
Thanks for modding @DLD PE 
And you one crazy sob @Spitfire6532


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

that was exhausting


----------



## beccabun PE

EyehatethePEexam PE said:


> that was exhausting


You wouldn’t have had a problem I think if the vision didn’t line up with the NK. I definitely thought you were maf


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Agreed. Every neuron in my left-side brain was screaming @EyehatethePEexam PE was mafia. But I couldn't shake this feeling that something didn't quite add up right.


----------



## steel

So, I finally get to be mafia for the second time since I started playing in October, and what do I do? I fudge up my deception plan and then get brutally sacrificed by @Spitfire6532! 

Still a little salty about that, but I’ll get over it lmao


----------



## txjennah PE

Thank you for modding @DLD PE !!


----------



## DLD PE

Again, good game everyone! It was fun modding this round. 

I have no write-up, other than to say @tj_PE had to give up her dreams of becoming a mafia oil tycoon and get a real job doing engineering work. Thank you @tj_PE for being a NPC.

For reference:


----------



## steel

Out of curiosity, @beccabun PE what was your reasoning for investigating me on day 2?


----------



## Spitfire6532

Good game everyone! Eye being the Cassandra really slipped by me and sealed the win for the town. I wasn't paying much attention to the night messages, and definitely missed the most critical thing of the round! Thanks for modding @DLD PE


----------



## beccabun PE

steelnole15_PE said:


> Out of curiosity, @beccabun PE what was your reasoning for investigating me on day 2?


Out of curiosity, why was I targeted for NK on Thursday night?


----------



## steel

beccabun PE said:


> Out of curiosity, why was I targeted for NK on Thursday night?


If I recall, there wasn't much of a reason behind it. In hindsight, it was a bad play since there was some suspicion of you, but it turned out to be a good play because you were the cop. 

The idea situation would be to have let the town lynch you the next day.


----------



## steel

In any case, great game! Thanks @DLD PE for modding! Do you have room in your dishonesty lair btw? 
Guess I might need to call myself Dirty Lyin Steel? lol


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

Spitfire6532 said:


> Good game everyone! Eye being the Cassandra really slipped by me and sealed the win for the town. I wasn't paying much attention to the night messages, and definitely missed the most critical thing of the round! Thanks for modding @DLD PE


You did a great job at staying under the radar.


----------



## beccabun PE

Unless we do a quick short round, I'm probably out for the next round due to travel, but feel free to use me as a NPC!


----------



## txjennah PE

I'll be traveling for work next week, so I will sit out the next round too.


----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ

Great game everyone....I enjoyed even following it as a .... Becca why you be handing out stupid coupons as a cop lol got us both killed  Don't get greedy seeing gas coupons....thanks for modding @DLD PE


----------



## chart94 PE

GG GG


----------



## steel

That was fun, I'm in for another round! I like these no PM rounds. A lot more guessing on who the "confirmed" townies are leads to more speculation and deductive reasoning.


----------



## Eng_Girl95

Sorry I went a little missing in action after I was offed lol. I was quietly observing!

I’m in for another round as long as mafia doesn’t kill me on day 2! Lol


----------



## DLD PE

I'm in for next round, whenever it is.


----------



## MeowMeow PE

I’m always in for the next round! ALWAYS.


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

eng_girl95 said:


> Sorry I went a little missing in action after I was offed lol. I was quietly observing!
> 
> I’m in for another round as long as mafia doesn’t kill me on day 2! Lol


Townie lynch on day 1, sold.


----------



## txjennah PE

I have to say I was very happy that I picked up on @EyehatethePEexam PE 's Cassandra status when he received my vision, even with the fake news that I'm after Cheb


----------



## MeowMeow PE

That's around when I started suspecting Eye! I suspected Eye was Cassandra, but with him posting what seemed like the first reveal soon after the lynch results the same day he was triggered, I wasn't sure. So I messaged @DLD PE to ask him if he could tell me privately what specific time the Cassandra had to post their reveals by. I wanted to see if Eye posted another reveal in the timeframe Cassandra was supposed to. Then DLD said he'd post the answer to the question and clarification on Cassandra role on the public thread for fairness. I tried to ask him to wait and don't post it and just don't tell me the answer yet either, because if Eye was Cassandra, I didn't want the mafia members to figure it out after getting clarification from his post. But he posted it publicly before he saw my message asking him not to. When I saw the info, I knew then that Eye was Cassandra and I thought for sure that everyone else would figure it out. But it ended up working out!


----------



## DLD PE

Should the mafia be given an extra player, or a spy to even the teams out? Or is the game pretty well balanced now?


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

DLD PE said:


> Should the mafia be given an extra player, or a spy to even the teams out? Or is the game pretty well balanced now?


It's been my experience that my side always appears to be short one player.


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

MeowMeow PE said:


> That's around when I started suspecting Eye! I suspected Eye was Cassandra, but with him posting what seemed like the first reveal soon after the lynch results the same day he was triggered, I wasn't sure. So I messaged @DLD PE to ask him if he could tell me privately what specific time the Cassandra had to post their reveals by. I wanted to see if Eye posted another reveal in the timeframe Cassandra was supposed to. Then DLD said he'd post the answer to the question and clarification on Cassandra role on the public thread for fairness. I tried to ask him to wait and don't post it and just don't tell me the answer yet either, because if Eye was Cassandra, I didn't want the mafia members to figure it out after getting clarification from his post. But he posted it publicly before he saw my message asking him not to. When I saw the info, I knew then that Eye was Cassandra and I thought for sure that everyone else would figure it out. But it ended up working out!


I think my strategy was solid. If I'm posting something I want townies to know I want to post it before the nightkill in case I'm offed. If I was mafia aligned I'd save that information until the last possible moment or sneak it into a response. If I'm revealed the cop or doctor I'd sit on it until after the nightkill, I'm okay with that information perishing with me.


----------



## blybrook PE

I think the current balance is good, especially with a non-PM round. It keeps everyone on their toes and makes you think more about the game.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

IMO, the think the Cassandra should get a vision at night and be required to post before the day lynch. I don't think I like the 24 hour requirement.

Thoughts?


----------



## DLD PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> IMO, the think the Cassandra should get a vision at night and be required to post before the day lynch. I don't think I like the 24 hour requirement.
> 
> Thoughts?


That's how I directed the Cassandra role this round. It depends on the definition of "night". I gave @EyehatethePEexam PE their vision right after the lynch was announced (8PM). This was convenient for me as well, since I could get all my postings in around the same time. I gave @EyehatethePEexam PE up until the following lynch to post their vision, which is 24 hours. 

@jean15paul_PE did you have something different in mind, such as wait longer to give the Cassandra their vision? Early in the morning perhaps?


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

Happy St. Patrick's Day!!!


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

And I'm in for next round whenever it may be! Can also mod a round (no frills/boring half-assed storyline) if needed.


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

and triple!


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

DLD PE said:


> That's how I directed the Cassandra role this round. It depends on the definition of "night". I gave @EyehatethePEexam PE their vision right after the lynch was announced (8PM). This was convenient for me as well, since I could get all my postings in around the same time. I gave @EyehatethePEexam PE up until the following lynch to post their vision, which is 24 hours.
> 
> @jean15paul_PE did you have something different in mind, such as wait longer to give the Cassandra their vision? Early in the morning perhaps?


I guess "night" is a pretty vague term. 

IMO, the Cassandra should receive the vision sometime after the day lynch and before (or at the same time as) the nightkill is announced. I.e. sometime during the night phase. And have to reveal before the next day lynch.


----------



## Eng_Girl95

jean15paul_PE said:


> I guess "night" is a pretty vague term.
> 
> IMO, the Cassandra should receive the vision sometime after the day lynch and before (or at the same time as) the nightkill is announced. I.e. sometime during the night phase. And have to reveal before the next day lynch.


But that’s exactly how it was played wasn’t it?


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

eng_girl95 said:


> But that’s exactly how it was played wasn’t it?


Didn't the Cassandra receive a vision and wait until after the lynch to reveal?
... Or did I misunderstand?


----------



## DLD PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> Didn't the Cassandra receive a vision and wait until after the lynch to reveal?
> ... Or did I misunderstand?


My routine after work each day is:

Leave work around 5pm, drive 45 mins home, eat dinner with wife and Mini-Me, play with Mini-Me until time to read books (about 7:30). He only allows me to read one book, so wife reads the next two or three and puts him to bed, around 8pm. So I have a 10-15 min window to myself where I can catch up on votes, announce the lynch, etc. Then starting around 8:15-8:30 my wife and I are watching whatever show we're on (we just finished "Hannah" and now watching the Jack Ryan series). This is why I have a difficult time keeping up with the votes between 5-8pm. 

Because of this, I told @EyehatethePEexam PE the same thing I told @jean15paul_PE ...that "night" is a vague term. Therefore, I told @EyehatethePEexam PE I would give them their vision right after the lynch. So 8pm comes, I announce the lynch, then right after that I send Eye their vision. I gave @EyehatethePEexam PE until the following 8pm lynch time to reveal their vision.


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> Didn't the Cassandra receive a vision and wait until after the lynch to reveal?
> ... Or did I misunderstand?


No, I received the vision after the lynch. I relayed that information before the nightkill, except for becca as cop- I waited until after the nightkill to reveal that one.


----------



## steel

EyehatethePEexam PE said:


> No, I received the vision after the lynch. I relayed that information before the nightkill, except for becca as cop- I waited until after the nightkill to reveal that one.


I think that’s what jean doesn’t like. You waited more than 24 hours to reveal your intel. Which means you should have been lynched by default and not Becca.


----------



## MeowMeow PE

steelnole15_PE said:


> I think that’s what jean doesn’t like. You waited more than 24 hours to reveal your intel. Which means you should have been lynched by default and not Becca.


No he did not wait more than 24 hours. He revealed the vision to the group within a few hours of receiving it.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Gotcha. Sorry. I misunderstood the timing


----------



## DLD PE

MeowMeow PE said:


> No he did not wait more than 24 hours. He revealed the vision to the group within a few hours of receiving it.


Correct. Most of the time @EyehatethePEexam PE revealed the info soon after the reveal. He never exceeded the 24 hour limit.


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

DLD PE said:


> Correct. Most of the time @EyehatethePEexam PE revealed the info soon after the reveal. He never exceeded the 24 hour limit.


Lynch was announced around 8 PM, night kill was announced early in the morning. If it was information I wanted to make sure got out there I shared it between the lynch and night kill, if not I waited until mid-morning- roughly 12 hours after it was revealed to me.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Got it. I understand now.
For whatever it's worth. I think the deadline should be "before the next lynch" not "24 hours from receiving the info". 
In this case that was the same thing; @EyehatethePEexam PE would have been in compliance with either requirement. But depending on when the mod give the vision to the Cassandra, that could be very different.


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> Got it. I understand now.
> For whatever it's worth. I think the deadline should be "before the next lynch" not "24 hours from receiving the info".
> In this case that was the same thing; @EyehatethePEexam PE would have been in compliance with either requirement. But depending on when the mod give the vision to the Cassandra, that could be very different.


I can see that wording reducing the chances of an unwanted outcome- I'd be on board with that.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

In theory, I can play next round with a similar level of activity as this last round. Of course if shit hits the fan I'll have to drop out.

Speaking of which, I strongly recommend that everyone's employers takes all those government cybersecurity precautions seriously. Especially if they work in critical infrastructure.


----------



## blybrook PE

I'm out for the next round; too many things going on IRL.

Cybersecurity is no joke, you have to practice safe SECs.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Speaking of which, I strongly recommend that everyone's employers takes all those government cybersecurity precautions seriously. Especially if they work in critical infrastructure.



My company had a ransomware(maybe?) attack last year. There was actually a big effor to beef the cyber security over the past few years and had recently had a 3rd party consultant / audit before it happened.
They don't share the details, but they were able to get back up and running. CEO gave a lot of praise to the IT security people.


----------



## DLD PE

I'm in for next round.

I don't work in government and most of the projects I've worked on recently are schools, daycares, churches, office buildings and warehouses. To my knowledge, our company has never been hacked, but maybe that's because we're low on the target list.


----------



## steel

I'm in for the next round


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> My company had a ransomware(maybe?) attack last year. There was actually a big effor to beef the cyber security over the past few years and had recently had a 3rd party consultant / audit before it happened.
> They don't share the details, but they were able to get back up and running. CEO gave a lot of praise to the IT security people.


We got hit 3 or 4 years ago by a phishing ransomware scam. Fortunately my company is conspiracy level paranoid of this type of thing and our IT guys were able to revert to a version of our entire database 15 minutes prior to the guy clicking the scam link. IT made it a priority to create fake phishing emails and if you clicked on one you got a sit down talk with the group of fellow idiots, do it twice and you get to sit down with the CIO, I don't know what happens the third time. I got busted twice; now I just delete haphazardly...if it's not worth a phone call or text it's probably not worth my time.

Fun fact- the guy that clicked the naughty link that caused the near-shutdown was promoted and is 2nd in command. Don't do smart things kids, it doesn't pay.


----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ

I am in for the next sin...


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

RBHeadge PE said:


> Agreed. Every neuron in my left-side brain was screaming @EyehatethePEexam PE was mafia. But I couldn't shake this feeling that something didn't quite add up right.


Another person stealing my strategy.


----------



## steel

Unintended Max P.E. said:


> Another person stealing my strategy.


@DLD PE I vote for @Unintended Max P.E.


----------



## JayKay PE

steelnole15_PE said:


> @DLD PE I vote for @Unintended Max P.E.


Why are you voting for me?


----------



## txjennah PE

I'm in for next round


----------



## DLD PE

In


----------



## MeowMeow PE

Still in


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Still out.


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

I'm in but Monday-Thursday I have meetings and will be checking in erratically. Days without shenanigans- 24 and counting.


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

I'll likely be super busy next week. I'm in for a round, but may occasionally forget. 

Or, do we still need a mod? I could mod a no-frills/lackluster storyline round. 

I'll be out of town Friday afternoon through Sunday though, so the "weekend" may be Friday-Sunday if the game extends over the weekend.


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

Also - Picture of Timber getting ready for summer adventures, just cause he's so handsome! Lots of Hiking/Backpacking/Jeep Adventures planned this year.


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

Piper refused to leave her goggles on. So, she didn't get the awesome photo op, but she's still cute so, here you go

... and TRIPLE!


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

Who's still in for a round? Probably start Wednesday. Break Friday-Sunday since I'll be out of town Friday. Or we could just start Monday next week. Whatever the majority preference is. 

still in?
@steelnole15_PE @eng_girl95 @DLD PE @MeowMeow PE @RBHeadge PE @FlangeheadPEAZ @txjennah PE @EyehatethePEexam PE

still out?
@beccabun PE @blybrook PE @vhab49_PE

willing? 
@chart94 @ChebyshevII PE @Dothracki PE @jean15paul_PE @NikR_PE @Spitfire6532 @squaretaper LIT AF PE @SaltySteve PE


----------



## txjennah PE

BlueBlueprintPE said:


> Who's still in for a round? Probably start Wednesday. Break Friday-Sunday since I'll be out of town Friday. Or we could just start Monday next week. Whatever the majority preference is.
> 
> still in?
> @steelnole15_PE @eng_girl95 @DLD PE @MeowMeow PE @RBHeadge PE @FlangeheadPEAZ @txjennah PE @EyehatethePEexam PE
> 
> still out?
> @beccabun PE @blybrook PE @vhab49_PE
> 
> willing?
> @chart94 @ChebyshevII PE @Dothracki PE @jean15paul_PE @NikR_PE @Spitfire6532 @squaretaper LIT AF PE @SaltySteve PE


I'm still in and up for whatever!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

BlueBlueprintPE said:


> Who's still in for a round? Probably start Wednesday. Break Friday-Sunday since I'll be out of town Friday. Or we could just start Monday next week. Whatever the majority preference is.
> 
> still in?
> @steelnole15_PE @eng_girl95 @DLD PE @MeowMeow PE @RBHeadge PE @FlangeheadPEAZ @txjennah PE @EyehatethePEexam PE
> 
> still out?
> @beccabun PE @blybrook PE @vhab49_PE
> 
> willing?
> @chart94 @ChebyshevII PE @Dothracki PE @jean15paul_PE @NikR_PE @Spitfire6532 @squaretaper LIT AF PE @SaltySteve PE


In it to be a feckin' casual.


----------



## DLD PE

In. I'll be on vacation starting Friday, and pretty much out of pocket on 4/4 and 4/5, but I should have access to my phone in time to vote if the round is going.


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

BlueBlueprintPE said:


> Who's still in for a round? Probably start Wednesday. Break Friday-Sunday since I'll be out of town Friday. Or we could just start Monday next week. Whatever the majority preference is.
> 
> still in?
> @steelnole15_PE @eng_girl95 @DLD PE @MeowMeow PE @RBHeadge PE @FlangeheadPEAZ @txjennah PE @EyehatethePEexam PE
> 
> still out?
> @beccabun PE @blybrook PE @vhab49_PE
> 
> willing?
> @chart94 @ChebyshevII PE @Dothracki PE @jean15paul_PE @NikR_PE @Spitfire6532 @squaretaper LIT AF PE @SaltySteve PE


I'm in, I'd prefer to wait until Monday but I can roll with a hump day start.


----------



## Spitfire6532

I'm also in, no preference on start time, whatever works for everyone else!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

I'm still in. I'd prefer to start this week rather than next week.


----------



## steel

I'm in! @BlueBlueprintPE


----------



## blybrook PE

I'm out this week. Too many irons in the fire.

Feel free to use as a NPC as needed.


----------



## MeowMeow PE

I’m in still. Doesn’t matter to me when we start.


----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ

I am in


----------



## chart94 PE

BlueBlueprintPE said:


> Who's still in for a round? Probably start Wednesday. Break Friday-Sunday since I'll be out of town Friday. Or we could just start Monday next week. Whatever the majority preference is.
> 
> still in?
> @steelnole15_PE @eng_girl95 @DLD PE @MeowMeow PE @RBHeadge PE @FlangeheadPEAZ @txjennah PE @EyehatethePEexam PE
> 
> still out?
> @beccabun PE @blybrook PE @vhab49_PE
> 
> willing?
> @chart94 @ChebyshevII PE @Dothracki PE @jean15paul_PE @NikR_PE @Spitfire6532 @squaretaper LIT AF PE @SaltySteve PE


Ill play!


----------



## beccabun PE

Out this week, in next week.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Depends on the start date. I'm out this week. But available next week


----------



## Dothracki PE

I am out this week and next week. Dunno if someone left, but there's a lot of scrambling to get work covered last minute. I'm even now being assigned to projects with our LA office.


----------



## NikR_PE

BlueBlueprintPE said:


> Who's still in for a round? Probably start Wednesday. Break Friday-Sunday since I'll be out of town Friday. Or we could just start Monday next week. Whatever the majority preference is.
> 
> still in?
> @steelnole15_PE @eng_girl95 @DLD PE @MeowMeow PE @RBHeadge PE @FlangeheadPEAZ @txjennah PE @EyehatethePEexam PE
> 
> still out?
> @beccabun PE @blybrook PE @vhab49_PE
> 
> willing?
> @chart94 @ChebyshevII PE @Dothracki PE @jean15paul_PE @NikR_PE @Spitfire6532 @squaretaper LIT AF PE @SaltySteve PE




I am out for this round.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Idk if I’ll play this week. Sick today and prepping for PMP on Saturday. Thanks, tho.


----------



## DLD PE

Hope you get to feeling better soon, @ChebyshevII PE !


----------



## NikR_PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Idk if I’ll play this week. Sick today and prepping for PMP on Saturday. Thanks, tho.


Hope you feel better and good luck for PMP


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Idk if I’ll play this week. Sick today and prepping for PMP on Saturday. Thanks, tho.


It's tough to avoid with 104 kids coming home from the petri dish schools every day.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

EyehatethePEexam PE said:


> It's tough to avoid with 104 kids coming home from the petri dish schools every day.


It’s especially problematic that they’re all homeschooled…


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Idk if I’ll play this week. Sick today and prepping for PMP on Saturday. Thanks, tho.


good luck!!! I'm taking the exam in a month! Any tips would be helpful!


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

blybrook PE said:


> I'm out this week. Too many irons in the fire.
> 
> Feel free to use as a NPC as needed.


you up to start next week? Or out next week too?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

BlueBlueprintPE said:


> good luck!!! I'm taking the exam in a month! Any tips would be helpful!


My coworker just took his exam without much prep (he does have an MBA) and passed it. He tells me that the “mindset” from Andrew Ramdayal (TIA education group), along with mock exams, is extremely useful. I am using those same resources and feeling very confident about it at this point.


----------



## blybrook PE

BlueBlueprintPE said:


> you up to start next week? Or out next week too?


I can probably be more active next week


----------



## NikR_PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> It’s especially problematic that they’re all homeschooled…


Seems like you are the bringer of germs


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

Seems like the majority of folks either don't have a preference, or would prefer to start next week. @RBHeadge PE I think you were the only one requesting a start this week. Are you still in if we start Monday?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

BlueBlueprintPE said:


> Seems like the majority of folks either don't have a preference, or would prefer to start next week. @RBHeadge PE I think you were the only one requesting a start this week. Are you still in if we start Monday?


Monday is fine.


----------



## DLD PE

BlueBlueprintPE said:


> Seems like the majority of folks either don't have a preference, or would prefer to start next week. @RBHeadge PE I think you were the only one requesting a start this week. Are you still in if we start Monday?


I'll be on the golf course, so put me down for a vote for @squaretaper LIT AF PE if we start Monday.


----------



## Eng_Girl95

@BlueBlueprintPE im in!


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

@BlueBlueprintPE I vote for @JayKay PE


----------



## JayKay PE

Unintended Max P.E. said:


> @BlueBlueprintPE I vote for @JayKay PE


This is slander. @BlueBlueprintPE I vote for @Unintended Max P.E.


----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ

Do we have something like WTTS still happening or recent page where the new format is getting discussed. Just curious.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

FlangeheadPEAZ said:


> Do we have something like WTTS still happening or recent page where the new format is getting discussed. Just curious.


Nothing formal that covers all exams. I didn't make a new WttS and don't see the need to have one made either. There are a few other discipline specific CBT threads floating around the website.


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

Sorry this is delayed this am. We got in late last night and, as such, I woke up late this morning....

Welcome to another* Blue* round of Mafia with 14 players.

There are town members and mafia. Townies must try to find and eliminate the mafia with extreme prejudice before they are eliminated. The game ends when either all of the Mafia is eliminated (town wins), or there are fewer townsfolk than Mafia members (Mafia wins).

The game will start *Monday, April 4, 2022*. Lynching will be allowed on the first day. Mafia can lynch the first night.

The Mafia members are going to privately tell me who they would like to eliminate during the night. I will reveal to everyone what happened the next morning with some mediocre storytelling. There is a very high possibility that the lynching and night kill will be combined into one story blurb the following day, depending on my schedule.

During the day, everybody (townsfolk and Mafia) will publicly vote for a person to eliminate; I will eliminate the person with the most votes at the end of the day and reveal what their role was. If the narrative is being posted the next morning, I will reveal the lynched person's role before the night kill.

In the event the game extends to the weekend, the game will be in extended night phase starting Friday night and resuming the Monday morning.

In addition to regular townsfolk and members of the Mafia, there is also a Doctor and a Cop. The Doctor can choose someone to “save” during the night; if they choose the same person the Mafia chose, then that player will escape elimination by the Mafia that night. The Cop can “investigate” one player each day.

The Mafia members know who each other are, but no one knows anyone else’s role except me. I will send more specific instructions to the members of the Mafia, the Doctor, and the Cop. If you do not receive a PM from me, then you are a regular townsfolk/townie.

*BY POPULAR DEMAND, THE CASSANDRA IS IN PLAY AGAIN!* The Cassandra player does not know they have this role until a trigger occurs in the game and/or thread. A trigger could be reaching a certain page number or by player actions in the thread (like ghost votes, triple posts, etc.). The trigger is picked before the game begins. The Cassandra can be either mafia or townie alignment and once triggered, they will receive a special PM that explains their new role.

The Cassandra is similar to the investigator, where they will find out information about a player (i.e., what their role is), but they do not have a choice on who the information is about. The information will come to them as a vision (overnight PM) every night until end of game and/or they are killed. Unlike the investigators, the Cassandra *MUST* share their information with the thread. If they do not reveal their information, they will automatically be lynched that evening by the townies whether they are voted for or not. This will override all voting blocks.

To vote on a person to eliminate, mention me @blueblueprint_PE and tell me specifically that 1) you are voting and 2) the username of the person you are voting to eliminate.

Example: @BlueBlueprintPE I vote for @squaretaper LIT AF PE because they asked for a pet pic.

Please submit your votes in this thread by 9:00 PM EST/8:00 PM Central/7:00 PM Mountain/6:00 PM Pacific Time/Whatever Roar and Bly-time.

A couple of rules:

1) You may use this thread to vote and post about the game
2) Anyone who is an active participant in the game can use this thread to speculate, discuss, accuse, or otherwise participate in the game; just please make sure to follow regular EB forum guidelines.
3) Your vote only counts if you are playing and not yet eliminated.
4) If there is a tie for most votes, I will either ask for 10 rounds of RPS or use a randomizer in a best of 3 round.
*5) EB PMing is not allowed this round. This eliminates the 'if you miss 2 days in a row, it's a vote for yourself' rule. I assume if you are unable to PM you must participate in some manner if you are a townie to prevent being killed.*
6) All votes via PM will not count unless they are specifically for Mafia/Doc/Cop actions.
7) Votes submitted after the deadline will count towards the following day.
8) You are not allowed to reveal your role, privately or publicly, after you have been eliminated. You may not post screengrabs of private messages in this thread.
9) Please keep all trash talk in the thread and don’t take things too seriously!

Roles will be sent out shortly.

For reference, the players this round are:

@beccabun PE @blybrook PE @chart94 @DLD PE @eng_girl95 @EyehatethePEexam PE @FlangeheadPEAZ @jean15paul_PE @MeowMeow PE @RBHeadge PE @Spitfire6532 @squaretaper LIT AF PE @steelnole15_PE @txjennah PE


----------



## steel

Yay townies!


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

Roles have been sent out. If you did not receive a PM from me, you are a regular townie! Good Luck


----------



## JayKay PE

BlueBlueprintPE said:


> Roles have been sent out. If you did not receive a PM from me, you are a regular townie! Good Luck


Yay! Regular townie~


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I'm not maf, guys.

I'm also not a townie.

In this game, I don't even exist.


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

ChebyshevII PE PMP said:


> I'm not maf, guys.
> 
> I'm also not a townie.
> 
> In this game, I don't even exist.


hope you're feeling better!


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

BlueBlueprintPE said:


> For reference, the players this round are:
> 
> @beccabun PE @blybrook PE @chart94 @DLD PE @eng_girl95 @EyehatethePEexam PE @FlangeheadPEAZ @jean15paul_PE @MeowMeow PE @RBHeadge PE @Spitfire6532 @squaretaper LIT AF PE @steelnole15_PE @txjennah PE


ok, cool. I'm in.
Last week was so crazy. I couldn't even remember if I joined this round. LOL


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

Alright stop, collaborate and listen
Ice is back with a brand new invention
Something grabs a hold of me tightly
Flow like a harpoon daily and nightly


----------



## chart94 PE

OLD MAN YELL ATS THE CLOUDS


----------



## steel

@BlueBlueprintPE I vote for @jean15paul_PE


----------



## blybrook PE

JayKay PE said:


> This is slander. @BlueBlueprintPE I vote for @Unintended Max P.E.


You voting for yourself in multiple formats will just confuse the newbs!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

BlueBlueprintPE said:


> hope you're feeling better!


Overall I'm feeling pretty good. Sickness is still lingering but I'm a PMP now, so I've got that going for me.


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

ChebyshevII PE PMP said:


> Overall I'm feeling pretty good. Sickness is still lingering but I'm a PMP now, so I've got that going for me.


congrats!


----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ

ChebyshevII PE PMP said:


> Overall I'm feeling pretty good. Sickness is still lingering but I'm a PMP now, so I've got that going for me.


Congratulations


----------



## JayKay PE

blybrook PE said:


> You voting for yourself in multiple formats will just confuse the newbs!


Newbies don't know that me and @Unintended Max P.E. are the same person. I just log-in on different browsers.


----------



## txjennah PE

ChebyshevII PE PMP said:


> Overall I'm feeling pretty good. Sickness is still lingering but I'm a PMP now, so I've got that going for me.


Congratulations!!


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

JayKay PE said:


> Newbies don't know that me and @Unintended Max P.E. are the same person. I just log-in on different browsers.


wat?? This seems falser than normal.


----------



## steel

JayKay PE said:


> Newbies don't know that me and @Unintended Max P.E. are the same person. I just log-in on different browsers.


Wait, is this actually true?


----------



## JayKay PE

Unintended Max P.E. said:


> wat?? This seems falser than normal.


Why do you always fight me?


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

steelnole15_PE said:


> Wait, is this actually true?


Why would it be?


----------



## JayKay PE

Unintended Max P.E. said:


> Why would it be?


Why _wouldn't_ it be?


----------



## blybrook PE

steelnole15_PE said:


> Wait, is this actually true?


Stick around for the finale! It'll be grand show.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

steelnole15_PE said:


> @BlueBlueprintPE I vote for @jean15paul_PE
> 
> View attachment 27394


This makes me sad. 

@BlueBlueprintPE I vote for @steelnole15_PE in retaliation since I have nothing else to go on.


----------



## steel

jean15paul_PE said:


> This makes me sad.
> 
> @BlueBlueprintPE I vote for @steelnole15_PE in retaliation since I have nothing else to go on.


Well, @NikR_PE wasn't on the wheel so it had to land somewhere!


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

Vote update:

1x @jean15paul_PE (steel)
1x @steelnole15_PE (JP)
1x @squaretaper LIT AF PE (DLD vote from Friday)


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Ok seriously this time, I'm a regular feckin' townie.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

JayKay PE said:


> Why _wouldn't_ it be?


Well, if you're me, and know me so well name five of my favorite songs.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

@BlueBlueprintPE I vote for @txjennah PE because UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

steelnole15_PE said:


> Well, @NikR_PE wasn't on the wheel so it had to land somewhere!


I didn't know randomizer wheels worked without @NikR_PE on them. I thought he was like a bearing.


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

Unintended Max P.E. said:


> Well, if you're me, and know me so well name five of my favorite songs.


The first 5 songs of Kenny Loggin's greatest hits. I've never spoken to you before and I knew that one.


----------



## JayKay PE

Unintended Max P.E. said:


> Well, if you're me, and know me so well name five of my favorite songs.


"Go Away";
"Go Away, Spooky Goblin!";
"Go Away Little Girl";
"why are you here"; and
"BFF" - From Spongebob the Musical


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

EyehatethePEexam PE said:


> The first 5 songs of Kenny Loggin's greatest hits. I've never spoken to you before and I knew that one.


Not really even very close.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

JayKay PE said:


> "Go Away";
> "Go Away, Spooky Goblin!";
> "Go Away Little Girl";
> "why are you here"; and
> "BFF" - From Spongebob the Musical


No. Besides I don't even think those are songs.


----------



## txjennah PE

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> @BlueBlueprintPE I vote for @txjennah PE because UNCE UNCE UNCE.


@BlueBlueprintPE I vote for @squaretaper LIT AF PE because we all know how this story goes.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

txjennah PE said:


> @BlueBlueprintPE I vote for @squaretaper LIT AF PE because we all know how this story goes.


I'm noooooot maaaaaaaf this thyyyyyme! *spooky voice*


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

Unintended Max P.E. said:


> Not really even very close.


Then you, sir, need to re-evaluate your taste in music.


----------



## Dothracki PE

Unintended Max P.E. said:


> Well, if you're me, and know me so well name five of my favorite songs.



Boom Boom Boom Boom - Vengaboys
Mambo No. 5 - Lou Vega
Give it Up - KC and the Sunshine Band
Blue - Eiffel 65
The Gambler - Kenny Rogers


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Unintended Max P.E. said:


> Well, if you're me, and know me so well name five of my favorite songs.



Never
Gonna
Give
You
Up


----------



## RBHeadge PE

steelnole15_PE said:


> Wait, is this actually true?


]


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Dothracki PE said:


> Boom Boom Boom Boom - Vengaboys
> Mambo No. 5 - Lou Vega
> Give it Up - KC and the Sunshine Band
> Blue - Eiffel 65
> The Gambler - Kenny Rogers


No


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Unintended Max P.E. said:


> Well, if you're me, and know me so well name five of my favorite songs.



Simply
Having
A
Wonderful
Christmastime


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

RBHeadge PE said:


> Simply
> Having
> A
> Wonderful
> Christmastime


I thought about this one too.


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

Vote update:

1x @jean15paul_PE (steel)
1x @steelnole15_PE (JP)
2x @squaretaper LIT AF PE (DLD vote from Friday, txj)
1x @txjennah PE (square)


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Unintended Max P.E. said:


> No


You gotta give us hints as if it were like a Wordle score.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Y'all seem to have a pretty low opinion of me.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Unintended Max P.E. said:


> Y'all seem to have a pretty low opinion of me.


Nope. We just have a high affinity for trolling.


----------



## JayKay PE

Unintended Max P.E. said:


> Y'all seem to have a pretty low opinion of me.


False. I have a very high opinion in myself.


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

BlueBlueprintPE said:


> Vote update:
> 
> 1x @jean15paul_PE (steel)
> 1x @steelnole15_PE (JP)
> 2x @squaretaper LIT AF PE (DLD vote from Friday, txj)
> 1x @txjennah PE (square)


@BlueBlueprintPE I vote for @DLD PE for placing an early vote. Days without shenanigans- 0.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Simply
> Having
> A
> Wonderful
> Christmastime


NO


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> NO


Clearly a regular townie.


----------



## blybrook PE




----------



## DLD PE

@BlueBlueprintPE I retract my vote for @squaretaper LIT AF PE since it was intended to be a joke, although maybe I should vote for him for being serious. Just got back from golf/dinner so maybe I'll cast a random vote later.


----------



## DLD PE

@BlueBlueprintPE I cast a random vote for @Unintended Max P.E. because I have a high opinion of him and maybe it will trigger the Cassandra.


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

Vote update:

1x @jean15paul_PE (steel)
1x @steelnole15_PE (JP)
1x @squaretaper LIT AF PE (DLD, txj)
1x @txjennah PE (square)
1x @DLD PE (eye)


----------



## steel

@BlueBlueprintPE out of self preservation, I change my vote to @txjennah PE


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

Vote update: 

0x @jean15paul_PE (steel)
1x @steelnole15_PE (JP)
1x @squaretaper LIT AF PE (DLD, txj)
2x @txjennah PE (square, steel)
1x @DLD PE (eye)

Also .... Cassandra has been activated! Again on Day one!


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

10 minutes remaining


----------



## DLD PE

BlueBlueprintPE said:


> Vote update:
> 
> 0x @jean15paul_PE (steel)
> 1x @steelnole15_PE (JP)
> 1x @squaretaper LIT AF PE (DLD, txj)
> 2x @txjennah PE (square, steel)
> 1x @DLD PE (eye)
> 
> Also .... Cassandra has been activated! Again on Day one!


Way to go whomever activated Cassandra!


----------



## blybrook PE

How was Cassandra activated this time? Curious minds want to know.

As for voting, complete randomizer today....

@BlueBlueprintPE todays _*random*_ vote is for @MeowMeow PE


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

@BlueBlueprintPE I change my vote to @squaretaper LIT AF PE just to cause chaos


----------



## DLD PE

Wait, isn't it time?


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

Time (5 minutes ago) ... which places @jean15paul_PE prior to 6pm (PST) since it shows 7 minutes ago on my end..


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

Final vote count:

0x @jean15paul_PE (steel)
0x @steelnole15_PE (JP)
2x @squaretaper LIT AF PE (DLD, txj, JP)
2x @txjennah PE (square, steel)
1x @DLD PE (eye)
1x @MeowMeow PE (bly)

@txjennah PE and @squaretaper LIT AF PE send me 10 rounds of RPS by 8PM (PST)


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

blybrook PE said:


> How was Cassandra activated this time? Curious minds want to know.
> 
> As for voting, complete randomizer today....
> 
> @BlueBlueprintPE todays _*random*_ vote is for @MeowMeow PE


The Cassandra trigger was an active player retracting or changing their vote resulting in either avoiding a tie, or creating a tie.


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

Since I did not receive RPS from either @txjennah PE or @squaretaper LIT AF PE I ran 3 rounds of RPS with each name entered 10 times.




@txjennah PE was lynched by the town. They were the COP.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

BlueBlueprintPE said:


> @txjennah PE was lynched by the town. They were the COP.


OUCH


----------



## txjennah PE

HAHA GREAT JOB EVERYONE. 

I have orchestra practice Monday nights so I missed all this.

Good luck!


----------



## DLD PE

We're almost to Augusta and they don't allow cell phones, so I'll be out of pocket until later this afternoon. 

*Flips coin between Square and Steel.

@BlueBlueprintPE I cast an early vote for @steelnole15_PE .


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

Late start this morning ...

@EyehatethePEexam PE was lynched by the Mafia

Remaining players
@beccabun PE @blybrook PE @chart94 @DLD PE @eng_girl95 @FlangeheadPEAZ @jean15paul_PE @MeowMeow PE @RBHeadge PE @Spitfire6532 @squaretaper LIT AF PE @steelnole15_PE


----------



## chart94 PE

dang not a good start for us!!


----------



## steel

So, I thought switching my vote would be the last action last night, but I guess I was wrong after seeing what ensued over the last half hour of the day yesterday!

My current reads (moving away from the +++ reads cause apparently that system offends people when I do it lmao)

Bly is townie. Jean is townie.
RBH is neutral
Meow leans mafia
DLD is mafia.

@BlueBlueprintPE I vote for @DLD PE for being none other than a dirty lyin duran


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

BlueBlueprintPE said:


> Late start this morning ...
> 
> @EyehatethePEexam PE was lynched by the Mafia
> 
> Remaining players
> @beccabun PE @blybrook PE @chart94 @DLD PE @eng_girl95 @FlangeheadPEAZ @jean15paul_PE @MeowMeow PE @RBHeadge PE @Spitfire6532 @squaretaper LIT AF PE @steelnole15_PE


This was probably the best possible outcome for the townies.


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

Vote Count: 

x1 @steelnole15_PE (DLD)
x1 @DLD PE (steel)


----------



## DLD PE

steelnole15_PE said:


> So, I thought switching my vote would be the last action last night, but I guess I was wrong after seeing what ensued over the last half hour of the day yesterday!
> 
> My current reads (moving away from the +++ reads cause apparently that system offends people when I do it lmao)
> 
> Bly is townie. Jean is townie.
> RBH is neutral
> Meow leans mafia
> DLD is mafia.
> 
> @BlueBlueprintPE I vote for @DLD PE for being none other than a dirty lyin duran


This is false. At least the last part. I'm not mafia.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

DLD PE said:


> @BlueBlueprintPE I cast a random vote for @Unintended Max P.E. because I have a high opinion of him and maybe it will trigger the Cassandra.


I don't know what that last part means but I appreciate the vote of... er... confidence?


----------



## steel

DLD PE said:


> This is false. At least the last part. I'm not mafia.


Okay, okay, how's this?


steelnole15_PE said:


> So, I thought switching my vote would be the last action last night, but I guess I was wrong after seeing what ensued over the last half hour of the day yesterday!
> 
> My current reads (moving away from the +++ reads cause apparently that system offends people when I do it lmao)
> 
> Bly is townie. Jean is townie.
> RBH is neutral
> Meow leans mafia
> DLD is _*maybe probably definitely*_ mafia.
> 
> @BlueBlueprintPE I vote for @DLD PE for being none other than a dirty lyin duran


Better?


----------



## DLD PE

I will repeat... I'm not mafia. Today is my birthday too!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

DLD PE said:


> I will repeat... I'm not mafia. Today is my birthday too!


Happy birthday!
...ya filthy animal.

...Oops, I think I misquoted that line...


----------



## DLD PE

ChebyshevII PE PMP said:


> Happy birthday!
> ...ya filthy animal.
> 
> ...Oops, I think I misquoted that line...


Keep the change


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

DLD PE said:


> I will repeat... I'm not mafia. Today is my birthday too!


Happy birthday! 

For what it's worth- my read:



Spoiler: DLD is



[  ]


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

DLD PE said:


> I will repeat... I'm not mafia. Today is my birthday too!


Happy Birthday!!


----------



## MeowMeow PE

I'm a regular townie!!!!!!!!!!!
Also....
*ROCK CHALK **J**A**Y**H**A**W**K ROCK CHALK JAYHAWK ROCK CHALK JAYHAWK *

Also....
*H**A**P**P**Y **B**I**R**T**H**D**A**Y** @DLD PE *


----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ

DLD PE said:


> I will repeat... I'm not mafia. Today is my birthday too!


Happy Birthday @DLD PE


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

MeowMeow PE said:


> I'm a regular townie!!!!!!!!!!!
> Also....
> *ROCK CHALK **J**A**Y**H**A**W**K ROCK CHALK JAYHAWK ROCK CHALK JAYHAWK *
> 
> Also....
> *H**A**P**P**Y **B**I**R**T**H**D**A**Y** @DLD PE *


Uh oh, meowmeow found the colored text. We're in trouble now.


----------



## MeowMeow PE

@BlueBlueprintPE I vote for @steelnole15_PE


----------



## steel

MeowMeow PE said:


> @BlueBlueprintPE I vote for @steelnole15_PE


Wow, I give you a slight mafia lean (because it's already established that your silence on day 1 historically means mafia status) and you come out pitchforks raised and guns ablazing? 

I don't actually believe you're mafia, but like I said, the silence has meant that in the past.


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

Two peas in a pod ….. clearly a rough day. Cuz every maf game needs Timber and Piper.


----------



## Eng_Girl95

steelnole15_PE said:


> Wow, I give you a slight mafia lean (because it's already established that your silence on day 1 historically means mafia status) and you come out pitchforks raised and guns ablazing?
> 
> I don't actually believe you're mafia, but like I said, the silence has meant that in the past.


I mean steel has a point. He just gave his read and it’s not like he said you were definitely mafia like he did DLD.

The defensiveness is telling.

@BlueBlueprintPE i vote for @MeowMeow PE


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

vote count

2x @steelnole15_PE (DLD, Meow)
1x @MeowMeow PE (eng_girl)
1x @DLD PE (steel)


----------



## MeowMeow PE

steelnole15_PE said:


> Wow, I give you a slight mafia lean (because it's already established that your silence on day 1 historically means mafia status) and you come out pitchforks raised and guns ablazing?
> 
> I don't actually believe you're mafia, but like I said, the silence has meant that in the past.


I’m voting for you because you changed your vote to @txjennah PE and she ended up being lynched and being the cop.
And we have already discussed I am normally pretty quiet on day one no matter what role I am. Really don’t know why you keep saying that.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

BlueBlueprintPE said:


> Vote update:
> 
> 1x @jean15paul_PE (steel)
> 1x @steelnole15_PE (JP)
> 1x @squaretaper LIT AF PE (DLD, txj)
> *1x @txjennah PE (square)*
> 1x @DLD PE (eye)





steelnole15_PE said:


> @BlueBlueprintPE out of self preservation, I change my vote to @txjennah PE





BlueBlueprintPE said:


> Vote update:
> 
> 0x @jean15paul_PE (steel)
> 1x @steelnole15_PE (JP)
> 1x @squaretaper LIT AF PE (DLD, txj)
> *2x @txjennah PE (square, steel)*
> 1x @DLD PE (eye)
> 
> Also .... Cassandra has been activated! Again on Day one!





BlueBlueprintPE said:


> @txjennah PE was lynched by the town. They were the COP.


This was the sequence that led to a critical vote against the cop and resulted in negative utility for the town. Thus I'm assigning nole negative utility value.

I will add that this happened at the last minute:


jean15paul_PE said:


> @BlueBlueprintPE I change my vote to @squaretaper LIT AF PE just to cause chaos


Which I'm going to temporarily assign a positive utility value (in favor of the town) to jean. 

The first day is always a crap shoot. It hard to draw any conclusions on what are probably blind shots.
But as I see it now, the numbers are telling me:

town++++
town+++
town++
town+ @jean15paul_PE 
mafia+ 
mafia++ @steelnole15_PE 

idfk @squaretaper LIT AF PE 
neutral everyone else


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

I don't know about you guys but my gut is telling me:

[Jersey Mike's Buffalo Chicken Cheesesteak is delicious]


----------



## steel

MeowMeow PE said:


> I’m voting for you because you changed your vote to @txjennah PE and she ended up being lynched and being the cop.
> And we have already discussed I am normally pretty quiet on day one no matter what role I am. Really don’t know why you keep saying that.


1) How was I supposed to know who the cop was?
2) I was in a 5 way tie for the lead in votes. I changed my vote to save myself.


----------



## steel

RBHeadge PE said:


> This was the sequence that led to a critical vote against the cop and resulted in negative utility for the town. Thus I'm assigning nole negative utility value.
> 
> I will add that this happened at the last minute:
> 
> Which I'm going to temporarily assign a positive utility value (in favor of the town) to jean.
> 
> The first day is always a crap shoot. It hard to draw any conclusions on what are probably blind shots.
> But as I see it now, the numbers are telling me:
> 
> town++++
> town+++
> town++
> town+ @jean15paul_PE
> mafia+
> mafia++ @steelnole15_PE
> 
> idfk @squaretaper LIT AF PE
> neutral everyone else


Yeah, sure, assign the one that triggered Cassandra negative utility. That always works....

I changed my vote to save myself. @jean15paul_PE deliberately causing chaos is more suspicious.


----------



## steel

TRIPLE


----------



## blybrook PE

Happy Birthday @DLD PE 

Hard to get reads today, been a busy morning. Going to be a busy day; started snowing, already 1/4-1/2" on the ground. Pulled the winter tires off over the weekend (swapped for all terrain/all season, so no traction issues will ensue).


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> idfk @squaretaper LIT AF PE


I'm not maaaAAAAaaaaf.


----------



## NikR_PE

@BlueBlueprintPE i vote for abolishing the randomizer


----------



## txjennah PE

Happy birthday @DLD PE !


----------



## DLD PE

Thanks everyone for the birthday wishes! I've had a great vacation so far. Played golf in Athens, GA and got to see most of Augusta this morning. They closed the course at 11am when lightning was sighted, but the good news is we have a chance to re-purchase our tickets for next year without having to go through the lottery system, so we're all thrilled with that!


----------



## beccabun PE

Okay I hate to contribute to a dogpile but honestly the only move that makes sense to me today is to vote for steel. I'll try to check in later to see if anything has changed or if cassandra has said anything. 

@BlueBlueprintPE I vote for @steelnole15_PE


----------



## steel

beccabun PE said:


> Okay I hate to contribute to a dogpile but honestly the only move that makes sense to me today is to vote for steel. I'll try to check in later to see if anything has changed or if cassandra has said anything.
> 
> @BlueBlueprintPE I vote for @steelnole15_PE


Hoping that @EyehatethePEexam PE wasn't the doc, cause I may need that protection tonight. 

I urge my fellow townies to go back and reread my posts from today. I guarantee you that the Cassandra revealed last night's vision.


----------



## steel

It's fine if you want to lynch me, but it would be sad to lynch Cassandra the day after they're triggered.


----------



## chart94 PE

DLD PE said:


> Thanks everyone for the birthday wishes! I've had a great vacation so far. Played golf in Athens, GA and got to see most of Augusta this morning. They closed the course at 11am when lightning was sighted, but the good news is we have a chance to re-purchase our tickets for next year without having to go through the lottery system, so we're all thrilled with that!


HAPPY BIRTHDAY!


----------



## chart94 PE

The boy who cried wolf comes to mind, i will regret if its an actual wolf now, but i vote for @steelnole15_PE @BlueBlueprintPE


----------



## Spitfire6532

@steelnole15_PE since you are openly claiming to be the Cassandra, would you mind narrowing down this vision? 



steelnole15_PE said:


> So, I thought switching my vote would be the last action last night, but I guess I was wrong after seeing what ensued over the last half hour of the day yesterday!
> 
> My current reads (moving away from the +++ reads cause apparently that system offends people when I do it lmao)
> 
> Bly is townie. Jean is townie.
> RBH is neutral
> Meow leans mafia
> DLD is mafia.
> 
> @BlueBlueprintPE I vote for @DLD PE for being none other than a dirty lyin duran


----------



## steel

Spitfire6532 said:


> @steelnole15_PE since you are openly claiming to be the Cassandra, would you mind narrowing down this vision?


I think you should ask @blybrook PE that question.


----------



## steel

chart94 said:


> The boy who cried wolf comes to mind, i will regret if its an actual wolf now, but i vote for @steelnole15_PE @BlueBlueprintPE


There is a huge difference between being mafia and claiming not to be, and being townie and revealing yourself as the Cassandra.

I promise you I'm telling the truth.


----------



## steel

TRIPLE. Doc, if you're here, gimme the good stuff.


----------



## Spitfire6532

steelnole15_PE said:


> I think you should ask @blybrook PE that question.


Not sure what to make of this, so...

@BlueBlueprintPE I vote for @steelnole15_PE 

I was considering a vote for DLD as well, but felt wrong on their birthday. Plus my suspicions there are much weaker. Happy birthday @DLD PE, we deal with you later


----------



## MeowMeow PE

steelnole15_PE said:


> There is a huge difference between being mafia and claiming not to be, and being townie and revealing yourself as the Cassandra.
> 
> I promise you I'm telling the truth.


Well in past games you’ve made posts to make us think you could be cop or Cassandra when you weren’t really. So you can’t blame us for not taking you seriously.


----------



## steel

MeowMeow PE said:


> Well in past games you’ve made posts to make us think you could be cop or Cassandra when you weren’t really. So you can’t blame us for not taking you seriously.


I can blame you. I called out your suspicious behavior and you threw a fit. 

Go ahead people, lynch the cop and the Cassandra on consecutive days. It's nobody's fault but the town's.


----------



## steel

I'm signing off for the afternoon, I'll check in at 9:01 to say i told you so. Deuces peeps.


----------



## MeowMeow PE

Me over here, just throwing a fit lol


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Today is interesting


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> This was the sequence that led to a critical vote against the cop and resulted in negative utility for the town. Thus I'm assigning nole negative utility value.
> 
> I will add that this happened at the last minute:
> 
> Which I'm going to temporarily assign a positive utility value (in favor of the town) to jean.
> 
> The first day is always a crap shoot. It hard to draw any conclusions on what are probably blind shots.
> But as I see it now, the numbers are telling me:
> 
> town++++
> town+++
> town++
> town+ @jean15paul_PE
> mafia+
> mafia++ @steelnole15_PE
> 
> idfk @squaretaper LIT AF PE
> neutral everyone else


To be fair @RBHeadge PE any positive utility that I created was just good luck. I had no idea that I was protecting the cop. I was just thinking that a 2 way tie might be more revealing than a 5 way tie and more revealing then an outright lynch.


----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ

eng_girl95 said:


> I mean steel has a point. He just gave his read and it’s not like he said you were definitely mafia like he did DLD.
> 
> The defensiveness is telling.
> 
> @BlueBlueprintPE i vote for @MeowMeow PE


hmmm thats true too... I mean its just reads might not all be true... unless one of them is a vision... @BlueBlueprintPE for now I would like to vote for @MeowMeow PE until further info on Steel is revealed...


----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ

steelnole15_PE said:


> It's fine if you want to lynch me, but it would be sad to lynch Cassandra the day after they're triggered.


But you also said you were Cassandra last two games .... I am confused


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

steelnole15_PE said:


> So, I thought switching my vote would be the last action last night, but I guess I was wrong after seeing what ensued over the last half hour of the day yesterday!
> 
> My current reads (moving away from the +++ reads cause apparently that system offends people when I do it lmao)
> 
> Bly is townie. Jean is townie.
> RBH is neutral
> Meow leans mafia
> DLD is mafia.
> 
> @BlueBlueprintPE I vote for @DLD PE for being none other than a dirty lyin duran


Hmmm....
So @steelnole15_PE is claiming to be the Cassandra and posted this. I don't have anything else to go on so what the heck; I'll play along and see what happens.

@BlueBlueprintPE I vote for @DLD PE


----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ

blybrook PE said:


> Happy Birthday @DLD PE
> 
> Hard to get reads today, been a busy morning. Going to be a busy day; started snowing, already 1/4-1/2" on the ground. Pulled the winter tires off over the weekend (swapped for all terrain/all season, so no traction issues will ensue).


I miss Alaska ... I dream about going back there to peace


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I really wanna take a nap.

Got a decent project about to close...waiting on materials for another one...about to get 4 small, related projects...

But I'm in a brief window of non-busyness.


----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ

steelnole15_PE said:


> I'm signing off for the afternoon, I'll check in at 9:01 to say i told you so. Deuces peeps.


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

ChebyshevII PE PMP said:


> I really wanna take a nap.


me too.... 


ChebyshevII PE PMP said:


> But I'm in a brief window of non-busyness.


enjoy it ...


----------



## DLD PE

Hmmm...we could all vote for @DLD PE and if I'm mafia we know @steelnole15_PE was telling the truth, but if I'm townie why would @steelnole15_PE suggest I'm mafia when I'm not? @jean15paul_PE and @blybrook PE could be townie but don't know why he'd claim I'm mafia.

It's also possible @steelnole15_PE is both Cassandra and mafia. Therefore, I'm maintaining my vote until more info comes, such as maybe @steelnole15_PE says something like, "I really don't know if @DLD PE is mafia or not."

Also:



Spoiler: Click here



I'm not mafia.


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

Vote count (I think I got them all):

x5 @steelnole15_PE (DLD, meow, becca, chart, spitfire)
x2 @DLD PE (steel, jp)
x2 @MeowMeow PE (eng_girl, flange)


----------



## blybrook PE

I'm a townie, but cannot confirm the Cassandra status of @steelnole15_PE, nor the townie status of anyone else... Only the Mod can, which will be at the completion of the round as we've already done messed up and lynched the cop.

Lots has happened since I last checked in. Hard to decide to vote for at the moment. At least I still have a few hours to make a decision.


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

blybrook PE said:


> I'm a townie, but cannot confirm the Cassandra status of @steelnole15_PE, nor the townie status of anyone else... Only the Mod can, which will be at the completion of the round as we've already done messed up and lynched the cop.
> 
> Lots has happened since I last checked in. Hard to decide to vote for at the moment. At least I still have a few hours to make a decision.


Well let me help. First, when  said  it was a clear indication that they were .

No need to thank me, good deeds are rewarding enough.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

This is just a friendly reminder that this is a friendly game among friends. Friends who would like to continue playing a friendly game with friends.

In a week, no one will care who won or lost. We're all just looking to have fun and maybe tell a funny story later. If you want to play a more intense mafia game then I would recommend Mafia Universe


----------



## DLD PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> This is just a friendly reminder that this is a friendly game among friends. Friends who would like to continue playing a friendly game with friends.
> 
> In a week, no one will care who won or lost. We're all just looking to have fun and maybe tell a funny story later. If you want to play a more intense mafia game then I would recommend Mafia Universe


I'll share a funny story.... yesterday miniME went back to school after being on spring break. He told all his friends and teachers daddy was staying at a hotel.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

@BlueBlueprintPE I vote for @MeowMeow PE because they were getting too excited yesterday.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

DLD PE said:


> I'll share a funny story.... yesterday miniME went back to school after being on spring break. He told all his friends and teachers daddy was staying at a hotel.


me 25 sec ago:





I was actually drinking something when I read that.

Now I need to clean up monitor.


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

Vote count: 

x5 @steelnole15_PE (DLD, meow, becca, chart, spitfire)
x2 @DLD PE (steel, jp)
x3 @MeowMeow PE (eng_girl, flange, square)


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> This is just a friendly reminder that this is a friendly game among friends. Friends who would like to continue playing a friendly game with friends.
> 
> In a week, no one will care who won or lost. We're all just looking to have fun and maybe tell a funny story later. If you want to play a more intense mafia game then I would recommend Mafia Universe


Awe... @RBHeadge PE is my friend.


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

35 minutes


----------



## Eng_Girl95

I’ve re-read the posts over and over.
The only conclusion I can come to is that @MeowMeow PE’s silence seemed suspicious enough to @steelnole15_PE to give her a mafia lean. I tend to believe him when he says he’s Cassandra. So he obviously hid his intel from last night in that post about bly, Jean, meow, and DLD.

The intel was that either bly or Jean are townie or that DLD is mafia. I don’t think it had a thing to do about meow.

but, meow reacted rather aggressively with the mafia lean she was given by steel. And it all went down hill.

I maintain my vote for meow. Why else would she start such a dog pile and make a simple Cassandra intel data dump into a big thing?


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

Time


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

@steelnole15_PE was lynched by the town. They were a townie/the cassandra.


----------



## beccabun PE

BlueBlueprintPE said:


> @steelnole15_PE was lynched by the town. They were a townie/the cassandra.


Noooooo!!!!


----------



## DLD PE

Yuck. Sorry @steelnole15_PE !


----------



## steel

I’m haunting all of yinz now. Tried to tell you.


----------



## steel

Gonna fade away into oblivion now, but to those of you taking me too seriously here, lighten up.
so yeah, I included a mafia read to hide my Cassandra-ness from the mafia. No need to get so bent out of shape about it.

I resigned myself to my fate of being lynched (at least it wasn’t day one this time like when I was the doc!) and I pray you townies can find a way to survive!

I’ll be watching!

oooooooohhhhhhhooooooooooooooOOoOoooOoOooOoO!!!!!!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

DLD PE said:


> I'll share a funny story.... yesterday miniME went back to school after being on spring break. He told all his friends and teachers daddy was staying at a hotel.


Well he isn't wrong. At least he didn't say you were with your boy friend at said hotel.


----------



## Eng_Girl95

We suck at this game this time! Cop and Cassandra gone on consecutive days! Doc, stay hidden! lol


----------



## RBHeadge PE

townie++++
townie+++ @jean15paul_PE*
townie++ @blybrook PE*
townie+
neutral
mafia+
mafia++
mafia+++
mafia++++

idfk @squaretaper LIT AF PE @DLD PE
neutral @beccabun PE @chart94 @eng_girl95 @FlangeheadPEAZ @MeowMeow PE @RBHeadge PE @Spitfire6532 

The only firm data we have is that one of @jean15paul_PE or @blybrook PE are definitely townies. Which one? I don't know. Even placing them on the reads charts is tough because they can be placed with '++++' as one of them are fully cleared, but I generally only reserve that for someone with no uncertainty, and that isn't the case here. So do I put them both in "idk" or "neutral"? Well no, because one of this is a known. So instead I split the difference and put them in the middle with '++' and an asterisk. I gave jean a slight bump because of his move on day one which gave the cop a chance of survival.

Presently I'm not putting much stock into @DLD PE being mafia. The Cassandra lightened their dld=maf stance during the day. And the dead Cassandra said


> I included a mafia read to hide my Cassandra-ness from the mafia


I'm not fully sure what that means, but it seems to imply that the DLD read was a red herring to distract the mafia? But what if it was accidentally correct? DLD was the first to vote for Nole. It's probably a coincidence though. I sort of doubt that DLD would be that sloppy. And DLDs vote was pretty chalk in the scheme of things. Every time someone successfully votes to lynch the cop in this game, whether an accident or on purpose, that person gets lynched themselves later in the round. It's happened every time. 

I still maintain that the Cassandra role is not a net benefit for the town or mafia. The Cassandra can be of any alignment. The Cassandra can reveal all special roles: maf, cop, doc; which is useful for both sides. They can also reveal dead character roles. Nothing can be inferred of a players alignment by them voting to lynch the Cassandra.


----------



## chart94 PE

Welp... I vote for @MeowMeow PE @BlueBlueprintPE


----------



## DLD PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> townie++++
> townie+++ @jean15paul_PE*
> townie++ @blybrook PE*
> townie+
> neutral
> mafia+
> mafia++
> mafia+++
> mafia++++
> 
> idfk @squaretaper LIT AF PE @DLD PE
> neutral @beccabun PE @chart94 @eng_girl95 @FlangeheadPEAZ @MeowMeow PE @RBHeadge PE @Spitfire6532
> 
> The only firm data we have is that one of @jean15paul_PE or @blybrook PE are definitely townies. Which one? I don't know. Even placing them on the reads charts is tough because they can be placed with '++++' as one of them are fully cleared, but I generally only reserve that for someone with no uncertainty, and that isn't the case here. So do I put them both in "idk" or "neutral"? Well no, because one of this is a known. So instead I split the difference and put them in the middle with '++' and an asterisk. I gave jean a slight bump because of his move on day one which gave the cop a chance of survival.
> 
> Presently I'm not putting much stock into @DLD PE being mafia. The Cassandra lightened their dld=maf stance during the day. And the dead Cassandra said
> 
> I'm not fully sure what that means, but it seems to imply that the DLD read was a red herring to distract the mafia? But what if it was accidentally correct? DLD was the first to vote for Nole. It's probably a coincidence though. I sort of doubt that DLD would be that sloppy. And DLDs vote was pretty chalk in the scheme of things. Every time someone successfully votes to lynch the cop in this game, whether an accident or on purpose, that person gets lynched themselves later in the round. It's happened every time.
> 
> I still maintain that the Cassandra role is not a net benefit for the town or mafia. The Cassandra can be of any alignment. The Cassandra can reveal all special roles: maf, cop, doc; which is useful for both sides. They can also reveal dead character roles. Nothing can be inferred of a players alignment by them voting to lynch the Cassandra.


True. I expect to get lynched soon. I can help my credibility by voting for a mafia, but at the moment it seems we're back to square one.

I'm going to abstain from voting for the time being.


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

Good morning folks!!!

bad news over the radio this am. @chart94 was Nightkilled by the mafia. They were made ya look. 

remaining players
@beccabun PE @blybrook PE @DLD PE @eng_girl95 @FlangeheadPEAZ @jean15paul_PE @MeowMeow PE @RBHeadge PE @Spitfire6532 @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## Eng_Girl95

@BlueBlueprintPE I vote for @MeowMeow PE. She is still oddly silent, as steel pointed out, even after everything that happened. Plus, she's the one that caused the Cassandra to be lynched, starting a vote she most likely knew everyone would blindly follow.


----------



## MeowMeow PE

eng_girl95 said:


> @BlueBlueprintPE I vote for @MeowMeow PE. She is still oddly silent, as steel pointed out, even after everything that happened. Plus, she's the one that caused the Cassandra to be lynched, starting a vote she most likely knew everyone would blindly follow.


I didn’t know everyone would dogpile on him. At the time I made the vote I didn’t realize he was Cassandra. I’d also like to point out that DLD actually was the first to vote for him. Also, if I recall correctly, steel has accused me of being silent the first day the last couple games when I was on team town, so I wouldn’t put much stock in that.

For real, I’m a regular townie. But I know my vote for steel doesn’t help me any.


----------



## Eng_Girl95

MeowMeow PE said:


> I didn’t know everyone would dogpile on him. At the time I made the vote I didn’t realize he was Cassandra. I’d also like to point out that DLD actually was the first to vote for him. Also, if I recall correctly, steel has accused me of being silent the first day the last couple games when I was on team town, so I wouldn’t put much stock in that.
> 
> For real, I’m a regular townie. But I know my vote for steel doesn’t help me any.


I always have a hard time believing people that say "I didn't know people would trust me!" You seem very likeable, so you had to have known.

Also, he said he was cassandra, pointed to his post, and when asked for more clarification, responded "ask Bly", meaning that @blybrook PE being townie was the vision he was given. And after all that, you refused the opportunities to change your vote.


----------



## MeowMeow PE

eng_girl95 said:


> I always have a hard time believing people that say "I didn't know people would trust me!" You seem very likeable, so you had to have known.
> 
> Also, he said he was cassandra, pointed to his post, and when asked for more clarification, responded "ask Bly", meaning that @blybrook PE being townie was the vision he was given. And after all that, you refused the opportunities to change your vote.


Sure, but somebody else who voted for him could have changed their vote and they didn’t. I actually did think about changing my vote, but if I did that would have put me and steel in a tie. I KNOW I’m town, but there was still the possibility steel was mafia even if he was Cassandra. So I decided to leave my vote and not risk getting lynched.

@BlueBlueprintPE I vote for @eng_girl95 
I’m thinking she is mafia


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

Vote count: 

x1 @MeowMeow PE (eng_girl)
x1 @eng_girl95 (meow)


----------



## Eng_Girl95

MeowMeow PE said:


> Sure, but somebody else who voted for him could have changed their vote and they didn’t. I actually did think about changing my vote, but if I did that would have put me and steel in a tie. I KNOW I’m town, but there was still the possibility steel was mafia even if he was Cassandra. So I decided to leave my vote and not risk getting lynched.
> 
> @BlueBlueprintPE I vote for @eng_girl95
> I’m thinking she is mafia


"Other people did wrong, so it's okay that I did wrong" is peak mafia thinking lol


----------



## Eng_Girl95

I will also add: I have always tried to be honest in this game. When I've seen what happens to people who try little tricks, it doesn't usually end well.

I am not a member of the mafia. If I was, would I have tried saving the Cassandra?


----------



## blybrook PE

Sorry that I missed voting yesterday, was called into a last minute meeting at the end of the day and had to run errands before shops closed. Doesn't look like my vote would have mattered anyway, there was quite a pile against @steelnole15_PE.

I agree that the "vision" that @DLD PE being mafia was a ruse based on the following posts, so he's moved back into the neutral category for the time being.

Should have time today to go back through posts and make a better determination on who's likely mafioso.


----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ

I


steelnole15_PE said:


> I’m haunting all of yinz now. Tried to tell you.


----------



## Spitfire6532

I think with the exchange going on, there's a decent chance that one of Meow or Enggirl is mafia. I am leaning towards meow, so if they turn out to be mafia, that would be a pretty good case that Enggirl is town.

@BlueBlueprintPE I vote for @MeowMeow PE


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

eng_girl95 said:


> I always have a hard time believing people that say "I didn't know people would trust me!" You seem very likeable, so you had to have known.
> 
> Also, he said he was cassandra, pointed to his post, and when asked for more clarification, responded "ask Bly", meaning that @blybrook PE being townie was the vision he was given. And after all that, you refused the opportunities to change your vote.


Moral of the story- don't be likable, it will get you killed.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

EyehatethePEexam PE said:


> Moral of the story- don't be likable, it will get you killed.


Ooh that must mean I'm LoOoOoVeD!


----------



## Dothracki PE

FlangeheadPEAZ said:


> I
> 
> View attachment 27413


SCHWING!


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

Vote count:

x2 @MeowMeow PE (eng_girl, spitfire)
x1 @eng_girl95 (meow)


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Also @BlueBlueprintPE I vote for...uh... @eng_girl95 because I'm a super serious player. Sorry @eng_girl95 !


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

Update: 

x2 @MeowMeow PE (eng_girl, spitfire)
x2 @eng_girl95 (meow, square)


----------



## Eng_Girl95

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> Also @BlueBlueprintPE I vote for...uh... @eng_girl95 because I'm a super serious player. Sorry @eng_girl95 !


Will you retract your vote for a kitty pic?


----------



## JayKay PE

eng_girl95 said:


> Will you retract your vote for a kitty pic?


sus


----------



## MeowMeow PE

eng_girl95 said:


> Will you retract your vote for a kitty pic?


Bargaining.....such a maf move lololol


----------



## MeowMeow PE

@eng_girl95 your kitty is very gorgeous though for real. Looks like he’d fit right into a mafia family.


----------



## Eng_Girl95

MeowMeow PE said:


> @eng_girl95 your kitty is very gorgeous though for real. Looks like he’d fit right into a mafia family.


Excuse me, but she’s a lady! Hence why her name is Grey Lady. Like the ghost of Ravenclaw Tower.


----------



## beccabun PE

wait, since @squaretaper LIT AF PE made it past the first night, doesn't that make him mafia?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

beccabun PE said:


> wait, since @squaretaper LIT AF PE made it past the first night, doesn't that make him mafia?


Gaaah! I'm not maf this timeeeeee! I'm super serial!


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

I can confirm nothing.....absolutely nothing


----------



## DLD PE

@BlueBlueprintPE is there a required daily vote, or no since we have no PMs? 

I don't want a target on my back for helping lynch a townie for the third straight day lol.


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

DLD PE said:


> @BlueBlueprintPE is there a required daily vote, or no since we have no PMs?
> 
> I don't want a target on my back for helping lynch a townie for the third straight day lol.


no requirement for voting since there are no PMs.  can't speak to a townie lynch, but you won't be auto-lynched/voting for yourself.


----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ

@BlueBlueprintPE I vote for @Spitfire6532 randomly .... subject to change based on more info as I am confused between both Meow and Eng at this time....I will follow the thread and see if I need to change the vote later...


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

Update:

x2 @MeowMeow PE (eng_girl, spitfire)
x2 @eng_girl95 (meow, square)
x1 @Spitfire6532


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

@BlueBlueprintPE I vote for @eng_girl95


----------



## Eng_Girl95

jean15paul_PE said:


> @BlueBlueprintPE I vote for @eng_girl95


Like I said, I promise I’m being honest. I’ve never lied about my alignment and I’m not starting to.
meow, on the other hand, has definitely tried to fool us in the past.


----------



## DLD PE

@BlueBlueprintPE I vote for @eng_girl95 for having green carpet.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

eng_girl95 said:


> meow, on the other hand, has definitely tried to fool us in the past.


It's almost as if gameplay requires deception!


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

Update:

x2 @MeowMeow PE (eng_girl, spitfire)
x4 @eng_girl95 (meow, square, jp, dld)
x1 @Spitfire6532


----------



## Eng_Girl95

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> It's almost as if gameplay requires deception!


So if I said I was mafia when I’m townie that would make you all believe I’m townie? Lol


----------



## Eng_Girl95

So, there are 10 players left.

most likely 6 townies and 4 mafia.

so when I’m lynched tonight, and mafia nightkills someone, it’ll be 4-vs-4.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

I am a towwwnnnniiiiieeeeeeeee.


----------



## Eng_Girl95

Me tooooooooooooooo


----------



## blybrook PE

I think it's odd that @squaretaper LIT AF PE has lasted this long, statistically, he should be a goner by now... HOWEVER, he was mafia the last couple rounds, so to have it again would be a major anomaly.

I failed to vote yesterday, not that it would've helped and looks like most of today has been between @MeowMeow PE and @eng_girl95.

@BlueBlueprintPE I'll cast a vote for @MeowMeow PE again. Not that it is going to count for anything unless there's a major vote shift in the next hour.


----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ

At this point I am so tempted to create a tie just to maybe save a townie out of the two targets meow and eng but I don't want to paint a target on my back if that leads to meow being eliminated and turning out to be a townie... so I am going to keep my vote for spit


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

Update:

x3 @MeowMeow PE (eng_girl, spitfire, bly)
x4 @eng_girl95 (meow, square, jp, dld)
x1 @Spitfire6532 (flange)


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

I’m heading into the gym. Time will be at 6pm (pst) whether I call it or not .

48 minutes from now.


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

Also triple


----------



## Eng_Girl95

FlangeheadPEAZ said:


> At this point I am so tempted to create a tie just to maybe save a townie out of the two targets meow and eng but I don't want to paint a target on my back if that leads to meow being eliminated and turning out to be a townie... so I am going to keep my vote for spit


I promise I’m townie.


----------



## Eng_Girl95

@squaretaper LIT AF PE @jean15paul_PE @DLD PE any help?


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

Time


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

Nice work guys. @eng_girl95 was lynched by the townie. They were the doctor.


Spoiler: Uhm



No special characters remain. Now it’s a straight maf/townie all out war.


----------



## MeowMeow PE

Dang, sorry @eng_girl95


----------



## beccabun PE

@BlueBlueprintPE i vote for the mod to give the town a break!!


----------



## Eng_Girl95

We suck this round lmao


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

To be fair, the last couple rounds I have modded, the townies took out the maf one after the other in the first couple days … so… I mean 
There’s still a chance of a townie win


----------



## DLD PE

Dang did I just vote for the cop, Cassandra and doc in succession? 

I hope I get lynched tomorrow. It will be an easier and quicker death than what the townies will want to do with me lol.

@BlueBlueprintPE may I get 10 votes for my birthday and cast them all for myself please?


----------



## Eng_Girl95

DLD PE said:


> Dang did I just vote for the cop, Cassandra and doc in succession?
> 
> I hope I get lynched tomorrow. It will be an easier and quicker death than what the townies will want to do with me lol.
> 
> @BlueBlueprintPE may I get 10 votes for my birthday and cast them all for myself please?


Are you….admitting to being maf?


----------



## blybrook PE

Well we just done screwed ourselves three ways from Sunday. 

We gotta get the next one right.


----------



## DLD PE

eng_girl95 said:


> Are you….admitting to being maf?


Nope. I'm a townie.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

This round, I swear!


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

welp ... @jean15paul_PE was taken out by the mafia

Remaining players:
@beccabun PE @blybrook PE @DLD PE @FlangeheadPEAZ @MeowMeow PE @RBHeadge PE @Spitfire6532 @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## beccabun PE

@BlueBlueprintPE I vote for @MeowMeow PE, they've been on the chopping block twice and got out at the expense of the town.


----------



## DLD PE

@BlueBlueprintPE I vote for @beccabun PE .


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

vote count

x1 @MeowMeow PE (becca)
x1 @beccabun PE (DLD)


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

beccabun PE said:


> @BlueBlueprintPE I vote for @MeowMeow PE, they've been on the chopping block twice and got out at the expense of the town.


Why you guys ever trust a cat person is beyond me...never seen a Bond film?


----------



## Spitfire6532

I am also very suspicious of becca, but still really feel like it's meow.

@BlueBlueprintPE I vote for @MeowMeow PE


----------



## DLD PE

EyehatethePEexam PE said:


> Why you guys ever trust a cat person is beyond me...never seen a Bond film?


I don't trust an octopus. Cats maybe, octopus, no.


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

vote count

x2 @MeowMeow PE (becca, spitfire)
x1 @beccabun PE (DLD)


----------



## blybrook PE

Today is essentially the end game for us townies... Need to get it right today.


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP




----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

blybrook PE said:


> Today is essentially the end game for us townies... Need to get it right today.


Take a look at the person beside you, one of you is mafia. Both of you will not survive the night.

Okay, maybe both of you will, but I'm a  and we like drama.


----------



## txjennah PE

I def like the no PM rule. It's tough, but I think it evens everything out. I can't wait until the round is over for a debrief!


----------



## steel

Wait I leave yinz alone for a day and you lunch the doctor? Lmao


----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ

steelnole15_PE said:


> Wait I leave yinz alone for a day and you lunch the doctor? Lmao


Yeah pretty much lunched him thats the right word here...

Why you keep leaving us we getting bad luck here


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

BlueBlueprintPE said:


> welp ... @jean15paul_PE was taken out by the mafia
> 
> Remaining players:
> @beccabun PE @blybrook PE @DLD PE @FlangeheadPEAZ @MeowMeow PE @RBHeadge PE @Spitfire6532 @squaretaper LIT AF PE


Meetings all morning and I come back to this?!


----------



## steel

FlangeheadPEAZ said:


> Yeah pretty much lunched him thats the right word here...View attachment 27426
> 
> Why you keep leaving us we getting bad luck here


Well sorry that my autocorrect prefers not to use the term lynch.
Don’t have to be rude about it. Can you pretty please be nice?


----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ

steelnole15_PE said:


> Well sorry that my autocorrect prefers not to use the term lynch.
> Don’t have to be rude about it. Can you pretty please be nice?


I am.. I just joked was not being rude about autocorrect I knew it was because of autocorrect... sorry didn't mean to offend or upset you I thought the word "lunch" was so funny and fit perfect considering how we lynched them...sorry again


----------



## MeowMeow PE

I’m just a townie guys! @BlueBlueprintPE I vote for @RBHeadge PE for now because I’m feeling crazy. Might change my mind later though.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

How am I still alive? @BlueBlueprintPE I vote for uh... @MeowMeow PE just because.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

FlangeheadPEAZ said:


> I am.. I just joked was not being rude about autocorrect I knew it was because of autocorrect... sorry didn't mean to offend or upset you I thought the word "lunch" was so funny and fit perfect considering how we lynched them...sorry again


I assumed it was some young people slang I wasn't familiar with. LOL


----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ

@BlueBlueprintPE I vote for @MeowMeow PE cause they acting crazy lol  and I agree they have skipped lynch few times even steel from the first round was sus of them....its time we get a maf out ....come on towniesss we can do it...


----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> How am I still alive? @blu


shit I forgot you still here lol


----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> How am I still alive? @BlueBlueprintPE I vote for uh... @MeowMeow PE just because.


r u maf?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

FlangeheadPEAZ said:


> r u maf?


I am not maaaaaaaf!


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

I see dead people...


----------



## RBHeadge PE

MeowMeow PE said:


> I’m just a townie guys! @BlueBlueprintPE I vote for @RBHeadge PE for now because I’m feeling crazy. Might change my mind later though.
> View attachment 27428


Whelp, I can no longer vouche that you aren't a tin foil hat person.


----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> I am not maaaaaaaf!


you say that always.... I don't trust Becca and you...


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

MeowMeow PE said:


> I’m just a townie guys! @BlueBlueprintPE I vote for @RBHeadge PE for now *because I’m feeling crazy*. Might change my mind later though.
> View attachment 27428


Crazy as $h!t?


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

vote count

x4 @MeowMeow PE (becca, spitfire, square, flange)
x1 @beccabun PE (DLD)


----------



## MeowMeow PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> Crazy as $h!t?


YEAH I’M ONE CRAZY MO FO! 
Ok, ok. I shouldn’t have done all that because I swear I’m really townie for real and I want town to win! I’m in a silly mood. I’ll be somewhat serious now…
@BlueBlueprintPE I change my vote to @beccabun PE out of self preservation in hopes other people vote for her


----------



## JayKay PE

EyehatethePEexam PE said:


> Why you guys ever trust a cat person is beyond me...never seen a Bond film?


IM A CAT PERSON. IM TRUSTFUL.


----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ

JayKay PE said:


> IM A CAT PERSON. IM TRUSTFUL.


Nope .... no cat person I trust...


----------



## JayKay PE

FlangeheadPEAZ said:


> Nope .... no cat person I trust...


don’t trust you either. Deploy the poof.


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

x4 @MeowMeow PE (becca, spitfire, square, flange,
x1 @DLD PE
x1 @beccabun PE (meow)
x0 @RBHeadge PE (meow)


----------



## steel

@BlueBlueprintPE i vote for


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

JayKay PE said:


> don’t trust you either. Deploy the poof.
> View attachment 27430


That cat is eyeing the codes to a nuclear warhead. S/he has a ring on his/her tail for every circle of hell s/he's conquered.


----------



## JayKay PE

EyehatethePEexam PE said:


> That cat is eyeing the codes to a nuclear warhead. S/he has a ring on his/her tail for every circle of hell s/he's conquered.


Odin is a giant weenie and has barely conquered me coming up the apartment stairs too quickly, much less multiple circles of hell. His main concern today was the rising gas prices and being stranded away from a food bowl.


----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ

JayKay PE said:


> don’t trust you either. Deploy the poof.
> View attachment 27430


She so cute  and full of fluff ( or should I say bluff)


----------



## blybrook PE

@BlueBlueprintPE I vote for @RBHeadge PE today as he's been quiet, maybe too quiet since this round started.

Subject to change if additional information comes to light.


----------



## MeowMeow PE

BlueBlueprintPE said:


> x4 @MeowMeow PE (becca, spitfire, square, flange,
> x1 @DLD PE
> x1 @beccabun PE (meow)
> x0 @RBHeadge PE (meow)


Didn’t @DLD PE vote for Becs too? Did he retract his vote and I missed it?


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

I didn't vote for anyone. @BlueBlueprintPE I vote for abolishing the SE exam.


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

MeowMeow PE said:


> Didn’t @DLD PE vote for Becs too? Did he retract his vote and I missed it?


Yes and I don't think so... I think I just missed adding it. Thanks for the catch.

x4 @MeowMeow PE (becca, spitfire, square, flange,
x2 @beccabun PE (meow, dld)
x1 @RBHeadge PE (meow, bly)

If I missed any votes, please let me know!


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

For the heart strings


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

So quiet


----------



## steel

I really want @MeowMeow PE to be mafia because I love chaos lol


----------



## MeowMeow PE

steelnole15_PE said:


> I really want @MeowMeow PE to be mafia because I love chaos lol


Sorry to disappoint. I’m really not maf!


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

time.


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

@MeowMeow PE was lynched by the townies (and mafia really) ...

They were a regular townie 

Remaining players: 

@beccabun PE @blybrook PE @DLD PE @FlangeheadPEAZ @RBHeadge PE @Spitfire6532 @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

MeowMeow PE said:


> Sorry to disappoint. I’m really not maf!


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

last chance to get it right townies!! 

@beccabun PE @blybrook PE @DLD PE @FlangeheadPEAZ @RBHeadge PE @Spitfire6532 @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## steel

So 4 townies, 3 mafia. After the nightkill, tied 3-3. 

Townies got one shot to stay alive!


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

I take a small amount of comfort in knowing I was first night-killed and was a non-factor in this game. Normally I'm at least partially responsible for the major blunders. If you can't have the fame avoid the blame.


----------



## steel

This has to be a record, though. Lynch every special character back-to-back-to-back!


----------



## Spitfire6532

Well having not hit any mafia, voting records are much less helpful. Ill keep an eye here today, but im going with becca

@BlueBlueprintPE I vote for @beccabun PE


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

@blybrook PE was nabbed by the mafia

Remaining players:

@beccabun PE @DLD PE @FlangeheadPEAZ @RBHeadge PE @Spitfire6532 @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

Vote count 

x1 @beccabun PE (spitfire)


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

I vote for...
Oh wait, I'm a


----------



## NikR_PE

BlueBlueprintPE said:


> @blybrook PE was nabbed by the mafia
> 
> Remaining players:
> 
> @beccabun PE @DLD PE @FlangeheadPEAZ @RBHeadge PE @Spitfire6532 @squaretaper LIT AF PE


That means the town wins by vicious bear mauling of mafia.


----------



## DLD PE

Only @RBHeadge PE is good enough to sweep the town. My other targets are @FlangeheadPEAZ and @Spitfire6532 based on....I dunno...guesses?

@BlueBlueprintPE I vote for @RBHeadge PE


----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ

@BlueBlueprintPE I vote for @DLD PE for now subject to change based on more info as I see other votes…steel threw DLD in their vision not sure if that was a read? or just coincidnence… also spit is right that voting none of the mafia at this point doesn’t help looking at voting records but I mean DLD’s voting took out all special characters one after the other… I am sus of square too as they are alive in the game for too long compared to the norm lol…


----------



## DLD PE

FlangeheadPEAZ said:


> @BlueBlueprintPE I vote for @DLD PE for now subject to change based on more info as I see other votes…steel threw DLD in their vision not sure if that was a read? or just coincidnence… also spit is right that voting none of the mafia at this point doesn’t help looking at voting records but I mean DLD’s voting took out all special characters one after the other… I am sus of square too as they are alive in the game for too long compared to the norm lol…


Can't blame you at all for your thinking. I would do the same thing. I'm not mafia though, but there's no way I can prove that.


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

Vote count 

x1 @beccabun PE (spitfire)
x1 @RBHeadge PE (DLD)
x1 @DLD PE (Flange)


----------



## blybrook PE

Well, after becoming a , I've learned  skills.



Spoiler



You HAVE to vote for , , , and


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

blybrook PE said:


> Well, after becoming a , I've learned  skills.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> You HAVE to vote for , , , and


Crouching Tiger, Ghosted Bear. I could see that mafia meets ninja movie being a major hit.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

DLD PE said:


> Only @RBHeadge PE is good enough to sweep the town.


Umm, thank you for your vote of confidence?

Simple fact of the matter is that this round got off to a s%^ty start. We voted out all of the town aligned characters in quick succession. The pre-doctor lynching nightkills were non-strategic headscratchers, and the last two were chalk plays based on the Cassandra visions. I wrote this round off days ago.


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

I'm going to be on the road for a few hours. I'll check back in once I get to my destination. Happy Friday all!


----------



## steel




----------



## steel

Mafia could get their first win since Dec. 27. And their third win since October.


----------



## MeowMeow PE




----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE




----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

I think we’re still here?

Vote count 

x1 @beccabun PE (spitfire)
x1 @RBHeadge PE (DLD)
x1 @DLD PE (Flange)


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Oh yeah...voting.

@BlueBlueprintPE I vote for @DLD PE because they got to go on vacation and have fun but I didn't. Nyehhh!


----------



## beccabun PE

@BlueBlueprintPE i vote for @DLD PE, their voting record is too suspicious. I just hope I’m right


----------



## RBHeadge PE

@BlueBlueprintPE I vote for @DLD PE


----------



## DLD PE

This means the round will end tonight so we'll get to see who's mafia!


----------



## DLD PE

So @RBHeadge PE , @beccabun PE and @squaretaper LIT AF PE you guys are all mafia? Good game!


----------



## beccabun PE

DLD PE said:


> So @RBHeadge PE , @beccabun PE and @squaretaper LIT AF PE you guys are all mafia? Good game!


Feel like I’ve seen you play this strategy before…


----------



## RBHeadge PE

I have 902pm

Also, my flight is delayed.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

And the winner is.......
???


----------



## DLD PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> And the winner is.......
> ???


Not me...for sure!


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

Time. Sorry guys. I was getting tattoo work done!


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

Vote count 

x1 @beccabun PE (spitfire)
x1 @RBHeadge PE (DLD)
x4 @DLD PE (Flange, square, becca, rbh)


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

@DLD PE was lynched by the town. They were townie.

Mafia wins! I’ll do a game recap when I am at my computer again.

mafia members

@RBHeadge PE @beccabun PE @FlangeheadPEAZ

remaining townies 
@squaretaper LIT AF PE @Spitfire6532


----------



## MeowMeow PE

Wow! What a game!!! Thanks so much for modding again @BlueBlueprintPE. Another fast round, you’re welcome!!!


----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ

Oh I can breathe now  I was so anxious from morning lol …great game all  Thanks for modding @BlueBlueprintPE


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Kinda glad this round is over. Looking forward to a fresh start.


----------



## DLD PE

Good game all!


----------



## steel

Well that round defied all logic. We finally got to see RBH as mafia and THAT was the round we got?


----------



## txjennah PE

BlueBlueprintPE said:


> @DLD PE was lynched by the town. They were townie.
> 
> Mafia wins! I’ll do a game recap when I am at my computer again.
> 
> mafia members
> 
> @RBHeadge PE @beccabun PE @FlangeheadPEAZ
> 
> remaining townies
> @squaretaper LIT AF PE @Spitfire6532


Very well-played, Maf! I can't wait for the breakdown because I want to dig into my one inspection! haha.

And I'm really shocked that @squaretaper LIT AF PE made it to the end of the round as a TOWNIE


----------



## txjennah PE

And as always, thank you for modding @BlueBlueprintPE ! Great game!


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

Game Recap:

Mafia Members
@RBHeadge PE @beccabun PE @FlangeheadPEAZ

Doctor: @eng_girl95
Cop: @txjennah PE
Cassandra: @steelnole15_PE

Day/Night 1
Cop investigation: @RBHeadge PE
Doc Save: @steelnole15_PE
Town Lynch: @txjennah PE (Cop)
Night Kill: @EyehatethePEexam PE (townie)

Day/Night 2
Cop investigation: --
Doc Save: @blybrook PE
Town Lynch: @steelnole15_PE (townie/cassandra)
Night Kill: @chart94 PE (townie)

Day/Night 3
Cop investigation: --
Doc Save: --
Town Lynch: @eng_girl95 (doctor)
Night Kill: @jean15paul_PE (townie)

Day/Night 4
Cop investigation: --
Doc Save: --
Town Lynch: @MeowMeow PE (townie)
Night Kill: @blybrook PE (townie)

Day 5
Town Lynch: @DLD PE (townie)

All three Mafia members survived, @RBHeadge PE, @FlangeheadPEAZ and @beccabun PE . 

@squaretaper LIT AF PE and @Spitfire6532 were the only remaining townies. 

Good Game All!


----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ

BlueBlueprintPE said:


> Game Recap:
> 
> Mafia Members
> @RBHeadge PE @beccabun PE @FlangeheadPEAZ
> 
> Doctor: @eng_girl95
> Cop: @txjennah PE
> Cassandra: @steelnole15_PE
> 
> Day/Night 1
> Cop investigation: @RBHeadge PE
> Doc Save: @steelnole15_PE
> Town Lynch: @txjennah PE (Cop)
> Night Kill: @EyehatethePEexam PE (townie)
> 
> Day/Night 2
> Cop investigation: --
> Doc Save: @blybrook PE
> Town Lynch: @steelnole15_PE (townie/cassandra)
> Night Kill: @chart94 PE (townie)
> 
> Day/Night 3
> Cop investigation: --
> Doc Save: --
> Town Lynch: @eng_girl95 (doctor)
> Night Kill: @jean15paul_PE (townie)
> 
> Day/Night 4
> Cop investigation: --
> Doc Save: --
> Town Lynch: @MeowMeow PE (townie)
> Night Kill: @blybrook PE (townie)
> 
> Day 5
> Town Lynch: @DLD PE (townie)
> 
> All three Mafia members survived, @RBHeadge PE, @FlangeheadPEAZ and @beccabun PE .
> 
> @squaretaper LIT AF PE and @Spitfire6532 were the only remaining townies.
> 
> Good Game All!


I can’t believe txj literally got us if they were not lynched the next morning…


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Gg all!

Thank you for modding @BlueBlueprintPE


----------



## RBHeadge PE

BlueBlueprintPE said:


> Game Recap:
> 
> Mafia Members
> @RBHeadge PE @beccabun PE @FlangeheadPEAZ
> 
> Doctor: @eng_girl95
> Cop: @txjennah PE
> Cassandra: @steelnole15_PE
> 
> Day/Night 1
> Cop investigation: @RBHeadge PE
> Doc Save: @steelnole15_PE
> Town Lynch: @txjennah PE (Cop)




Lots to read into there. This round could have turned out very differently.


----------



## blybrook PE

gg all!

@squaretaper LIT AF PE being a fellow townie and surviving this long; has to be a record!!!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

txjennah PE said:


> Very well-played, Maf! I can't wait for the breakdown because I want to dig into my one inspection! haha.


The circumstances of this round were quite... unique. And I'm not sure anyone can look at this round as anything but normal.

I can say with  honesty that the way I played the first three days in the public thread would have been no different if I were a townie. 

This round was weird, and I wrote it off by Tuesday night. I'm happy it's over and that we can move on.


----------



## DLD PE

I'm in for next round!


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

I’m in too!


----------



## blybrook PE

If we're starting Monday, I’ll give it a go but might not be very active. Next few weeks are gonna get busy.


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

Great game mafia, I’m honored to be first killed. That’s either a great sign of respect or acknowledgment that the doc isn’t going to waste a save on me.


----------



## beccabun PE

Good game everyone! I'm in for the next round!


----------



## txjennah PE

Mafia did a great job. I was definitely surprised when the results of my investigation for RB came back as non-townie, but I wanted to sit on that news for a night and make observations. And Squaretaper had voted for me on Day 1 when he was Maf, so when he put in a vote for me, I just assumed he was maf again. Surprises all around this time!

I'll be traveling for work this week and then will be on PTO, so if there's another round this week, I'm going to sit it out. Happy to join if a round starts next week, though.


----------



## steel

This was quite the unique round, as RBH has said. Like I said after my own lynching, I had no idea txj was the cop, I just needed to save myself (obviously lol). What I never understood though was why, after I turned out to be Cassandra, the town turned on the doctor, who was actively defending me for being the Cassandra? Heavy mob mentality play this round I guess.

Regardless, I'm in for the next round!


----------



## MeowMeow PE

I’m in!!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I'll attempt to play this week.


----------



## NikR_PE

I will be out for the next round as well.


----------



## Spitfire6532

Count me in!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

I can play. I will be very limited this week, but I can stil give it the ole college try.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Still out. In two weeks I will be freer.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Out this week, in the field starting tomorrow. I'd like to mod soon though, I have a GREAT idea for a theme!


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

I have some travel and trainings this week, the busy season is starting soon...I can play but will probably not be on as frequently.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

vhab49_PE said:


> Still out. In two weeks I will be freer.


I can only assume that this is for the SE exam? If so, good luck!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

BlueBlueprintPE said:


> @squaretaper LIT AF PE and @Spitfire6532 were the only remaining townies.


Holy smokes, I can't believe I made it to the end with getting dedded. I'm in for next round!

Buuuut, having survived to the end this round, this just means I'll be dedded in the first 2 rounds whether or not I'm maf next round. C'est la vie, la vie est dure!


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

@futuremod I vote for @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> @futuremod I vote for @squaretaper LIT AF PE


Ahh, there's the @jean15paul_PE I know and love!


----------



## djl PE

I'm in


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Hey all, please be advised that the general game rules and ground rules have been added to the first thread of this forum. I'm linking it here, but it should be easy to find by going back to the very beginning of the thread.









EB Mafia


Looking to see if there would be any interest in starting up an EB Mafia game? For those who haven’t heard of it, you basically have a few players who are secretly members of the mafia, and they try to eliminate all the other players before being discovered. RULES: Welcome to EB Mafia! Below...




engineerboards.com





Game moderators can link this thread instead of copying/pasting text at every game start. Let me know if you have questions.


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

ChebyshevII PE PMP said:


> Hey all, please be advised that the general game rules and ground rules have been added to the first thread of this forum. I'm linking it here, but it should be easy to find by going back to the very beginning of the thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EB Mafia
> 
> 
> Looking to see if there would be any interest in starting up an EB Mafia game? For those who haven’t heard of it, you basically have a few players who are secretly members of the mafia, and they try to eliminate all the other players before being discovered. RULES: Welcome to EB Mafia! Below...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> engineerboards.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Game moderators can link this thread instead of copying/pasting text at every game start. Let me know if you have questions.


So, following the rules...encouraged or mandatory?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

EyehatethePEexam PE said:


> So, following the rules...encouraged or mandatory?


Well, I'm not familiar with any games that don't expect players to follow the rules (mandatory)...

Maybe it would be helpful to ask what your concern is, or what do you think needs to change about what's written?


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

ChebyshevII PE PMP said:


> Well, I'm not familiar with any games that don't expect players to follow the rules (mandatory)...
> 
> Maybe it would be helpful to ask what your concern is, or what do you think needs to change about what's written?


Just being snarky. I guess the joke didn't land as well as I'd hoped.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

EyehatethePEexam PE said:


> Just being snarky. I guess the joke didn't land as well as I'd hoped.


Hah, apologies. This being something relatively new we're introducing I did want to make sure no one had problems with it.


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

ChebyshevII PE PMP said:


> Hah, apologies. This being something relatively new we're introducing I did want to make sure no one had problems with it.


I've never been great at recognizing inappropriate times for jokes.


----------



## DLD PE

@ChebyshevII PE PMP I vote for @EyehatethePEexam PE for inappropriateness.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

DLD PE said:


> @ChebyshevII PE PMP I vote for @EyehatethePEexam PE for inappropriateness.


Total mafia move here.


----------



## djl PE

I'm mafia. I'm a little rusty so y'all help me out with strategy.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

djl PE said:


> I'm mafia. I'm a little rusty so y'all help me out with strategy.


Step one, be sure to tell us you are mafia, it really helps with decision making. 
Step two, vote for other known mafia people.
Step three, townies WIN!


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

Do we have a round starting today?


----------



## txjennah PE

If we do, I'm in!


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

EyehatethePEexam PE said:


> Do we have a round starting today?


I don't think anyone has volunteered to mod


----------



## DLD PE

Is @MadamPirate PE back from being in the field? I think she mentioned having a good idea for a theme.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

DLD PE said:


> Is @MadamPirate PE back from being in the field? I think she mentioned having a good idea for a theme.


I am, but I'm flying to NOLA next Sunday, I'll be out of town until Wednesday. I can mod starting the following Monday.


----------



## DLD PE

I can put together a player list and mod a quick game before @MadamPirate PE becomes available if you guys want to do that.


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

i'm in


----------



## DLD PE

So far I have:

@MeowMeow PE , @BlueBlueprintPE , @blybrook PE , @beccabun PE , @txjennah PE , @ChebyshevII PE PMP , @Spitfire6532 , @RBHeadge PE , @EyehatethePEexam PE , @squaretaper LIT AF PE , @djl PE 

Out: @vhab49_PE 

Anyone else? @NikR_PE , @JayKay PE , @tj_PE , @FlangeheadPEAZ , @Roarbark , @chart94 PE and anyone else I may have missed?

That's 11 players. If you know anyone else who wants to play, I can start a round tomorrow or Wednesday.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

DLD PE said:


> So far I have:
> 
> @MeowMeow PE , @BlueBlueprintPE , @blybrook PE , @beccabun PE , @txjennah PE , @ChebyshevII PE PMP , @Spitfire6532 , @RBHeadge PE , @EyehatethePEexam PE , @squaretaper LIT AF PE , @djl PE
> 
> Out: @vhab49_PE
> 
> Anyone else? @NikR_PE , @JayKay PE , @tj_PE , @FlangeheadPEAZ , @Roarbark , @chart94 PE and anyone else I may have missed?
> 
> That's 11 players. If you know anyone else who wants to play, I can start a round tomorrow or Wednesday.


I wasn't invited 
I'm in if you'll have me @DLD PE


----------



## DLD PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> I wasn't invited
> I'm in if you'll have me @DLD PE


@jean15paul_PE is in! Sorry @jean15paul_PE ! I didn't mean to forget you!


----------



## DLD PE

Also forgot to ask @Dothracki PE


----------



## Dothracki PE

DLD PE said:


> Also forgot to ask @Dothracki PE


I am in


----------



## JayKay PE

DLD PE said:


> So far I have:
> 
> @MeowMeow PE , @BlueBlueprintPE , @blybrook PE , @beccabun PE , @txjennah PE , @ChebyshevII PE PMP , @Spitfire6532 , @RBHeadge PE , @EyehatethePEexam PE , @squaretaper LIT AF PE , @djl PE
> 
> Out: @vhab49_PE
> 
> Anyone else? @NikR_PE , @JayKay PE , @tj_PE , @FlangeheadPEAZ , @Roarbark , @chart94 PE and anyone else I may have missed?
> 
> That's 11 players. If you know anyone else who wants to play, I can start a round tomorrow or Wednesday.


I can try. I'll prob get killed super early due to distraction, but I'll try again.


----------



## DLD PE

Well that's 14 players. I'll give it until tonight to see if anyone else wants to join. Roles will be sent tomorrow morning. I have no theme/narrative in mind, so if I have one it might be limited.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

OT: The organizers for the annual Mafia World Tournament have reached out to be asking if EB will be sending a rep this year. I won't have the time to participate this year. Is anyone interested and able to play?


----------



## blybrook PE

Let the purge begin...


----------



## DLD PE

The player list so far:

@BlueBlueprintPE , @ChebyshevII PE PMP , @MeowMeow PE , @txjennah PE , @RBHeadge PE , @jean15paul_PE , @blybrook PE , @Dothracki PE , @squaretaper LIT AF PE , @JayKay PE , @beccabun PE , @djl PE , @Spitfire6532 , @EyehatethePEexam PE


----------



## djl PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> OT: The organizers for the annual Mafia World Tournament have reached out to be asking if EB will be sending a rep this year. I won't have the time to participate this year. Is anyone interested and able to play?


I'm not interested but what is the scope of the tournament? Is it online or in person? And how many people/who is involved?


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

djl PE said:


> I'm not interested but what is the scope of the tournament? Is it online or in person? And how many people/who is involved?


It's online. There's a site called Mafia Universe or something like that. It's dedicated to playing mafia.
They have a tournament where they invite people from other sites that have mafia (or warewolf) games. Someone showed up here and invited us to send a representative a couple years ago.

We nominated @RBHeadge PE . There was also a discord server for people to spectate. A few of us joined the discord (myself included), but I didn't have time to really keep up.

Obviously @RBHeadge PE could go into detail about the experience much better than I can. But the short version, he had to quit the game after only a few days. They are HARDCORE. There were like thousands of messages per day (whereas here we might have a couple dozen messages in a day). It's a full time job to keep up with the game. And keeping up is a requirement, no ghosting allowed. Also there were a lot of players who played very aggressively. It wasn't a friendly environment (like we TRY to have).

If I recall correctly the tournament was a series of games. It was maybe hundreds of players broken up into a series of 15 player games. Winners moved on to future rounds and losers got eliminated. I don't remember the specific mechanics (e.g. single elimination, round robin, some kind of scoring system, etc).

It was basically way to hardcore for any of us at the time, but if someone really wants to commit, it would be cool to see EB represented.

@RBHeadge PE please correct anything I got wrong.


----------



## JayKay PE

DLD PE said:


> The player list so far:
> 
> @BlueBlueprintPE , @ChebyshevII PE PMP , @MeowMeow PE , @txjennah PE , @RBHeadge PE , @jean15paul_PE , @blybrook PE , @Dothracki PE , @squaretaper LIT AF PE , @JayKay PE , @beccabun PE , @djl PE , @Spitfire6532 , @EyehatethePEexam PE


Forgot to add @Unintended Max P.E.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> @RBHeadge PE please correct anything I got wrong.


That pretty much sums it up. I think there were three rounds, and IIRC three people advanced each round. The people who advanced were selected among the players of that round.


----------



## Roarbark

@DLD PE What flavor of Mafia is being played?


----------



## DLD PE

Roarbark said:


> @DLD PE What flavor of Mafia is being played?


It will be the same as the previous few rounds, due to the positive feedback. This means it will be a non-PM round (except among the mafia members), one cop, one doctor, and the Cassandra role will be in play once activated.


----------



## Roarbark

@DLD PE Sorry, could you point me to where the Cassandra ruleset is? Only finding the Mafia 3 video game character. >.<


----------



## DLD PE

@Roarbark here you go:

Post in thread 'EB Mafia' EB Mafia

Let me know if the link doesn't work


----------



## NikR_PE

DLD PE said:


> So far I have:
> 
> @MeowMeow PE , @BlueBlueprintPE , @blybrook PE , @beccabun PE , @txjennah PE , @ChebyshevII PE PMP , @Spitfire6532 , @RBHeadge PE , @EyehatethePEexam PE , @squaretaper LIT AF PE , @djl PE
> 
> Out: @vhab49_PE
> 
> Anyone else? @NikR_PE , @JayKay PE , @tj_PE , @FlangeheadPEAZ , @Roarbark , @chart94 PE and anyone else I may have missed?
> 
> That's 11 players. If you know anyone else who wants to play, I can start a round tomorrow or Wednesday.


I am out this round.


----------



## DLD PE

Welcome to another* DLD* round of Mafia with 14 players.

There are town members and mafia. Townies must try to find and eliminate the mafia with extreme prejudice before they are eliminated. The game ends when either all of the Mafia is eliminated (town wins), or there are fewer townsfolk than Mafia members (Mafia wins).

The game will start *Tuesday, April 19, 2022*. Lynching will be allowed on the first day. Mafia can lynch the first night.

The Mafia members are going to privately tell me who they would like to eliminate during the night. I will reveal to everyone what happened the next morning with some mediocre storytelling. There is a very high possibility that the lynching and night kill will be combined into one story blurb the following day, depending on my schedule.

During the day, everybody (townsfolk and Mafia) will publicly vote for a person to eliminate; I will eliminate the person with the most votes at the end of the day and reveal what their role was. If the narrative is being posted the next morning, I will reveal the lynched person's role before the night kill.

In the event the game extends to the weekend, the game will be in extended night phase starting Friday night and resuming the Monday morning.

In addition to regular townsfolk and members of the Mafia, there is also a Doctor and a Cop. The Doctor can choose someone to “save” during the night; if they choose the same person the Mafia chose, then that player will escape elimination by the Mafia that night. The Cop can “investigate” one player each day.

The Mafia members know who each other are, but no one knows anyone else’s role except me. I will send more specific instructions to the members of the Mafia, the Doctor, and the Cop. If you do not receive a PM from me, then you are a regular townsfolk/townie.

*BY POPULAR DEMAND, THE CASSANDRA IS IN PLAY AGAIN!* The Cassandra player does not know they have this role until a trigger occurs in the game and/or thread. A trigger could be reaching a certain page number or by player actions in the thread (like ghost votes, triple posts, etc.). The trigger is picked before the game begins. The Cassandra can be either mafia or townie alignment and once triggered, they will receive a special PM that explains their new role.

The Cassandra is similar to the investigator, where they will find out information about a player (i.e., what their role is), but they do not have a choice on who the information is about. The information will come to them as a vision (overnight PM) every night until end of game and/or they are killed. Unlike the investigators, the Cassandra *MUST* share their information with the thread. If they do not reveal their information, they will automatically be lynched that evening by the townies whether they are voted for or not. This will override all voting blocks.

To vote on a person to eliminate, mention me @DLD PE and tell me specifically that 1) you are voting and 2) the username of the person you are voting to eliminate.

Example: @DLD PE I vote for @JayKay PE because they made fun of my business cards.

Please submit your votes in this thread by 9:00 PM EST/8:00 PM Central/7:00 PM Mountain/6:00 PM Pacific Time/Whatever Roar and Bly-time.

A couple of rules:

1) You may use this thread to vote and post about the game
2) Anyone who is an active participant in the game can use this thread to speculate, discuss, accuse, or otherwise participate in the game; just please make sure to follow regular EB forum guidelines.
3) Your vote only counts if you are playing and not yet eliminated.
4) If there is a tie for most votes, I will either ask for 10 rounds of RPS or use a randomizer in a best of 3 round.
*5) EB PMing is not allowed this round. This eliminates the 'if you miss 2 days in a row, it's a vote for yourself' rule. I assume if you are unable to PM you must participate in some manner if you are a townie to prevent being killed.*
6) All votes via PM will not count unless they are specifically for Mafia/Doc/Cop actions.
7) Votes submitted after the deadline will count towards the following day.
8) You are not allowed to reveal your role, privately or publicly, after you have been eliminated. You may not post screengrabs of private messages in this thread.
9) Please keep all trash talk in the thread and don’t take things too seriously!

Roles will be sent out shortly.

For reference, the players this round are:

@BlueBlueprintPE , @ChebyshevII PE PMP , @MeowMeow PE , @txjennah PE , @RBHeadge PE , @jean15paul_PE , @blybrook PE , @Dothracki PE , @squaretaper LIT AF PE , @JayKay PE , @beccabun PE , @djl PE , @Spitfire6532 , @EyehatethePEexam PE 

I will send out roles about three hours from now. I did not get a confirmation from @Roarbark and I want to give him a chance to play in case he wants to play this round. Once I hear from him, I'll lock roles and send them out.


----------



## JayKay PE

Oh shit, forgot about this already/forgot I had training for the next three days. At least I'm a townie, so I can get killed early.


----------



## DLD PE

JayKay PE said:


> Oh shit, forgot about this already/forgot I had training for the next three days. At least I'm a townie, so I can get killed early.


I haven't sent roles out, so you don't know yet if you're a townie or not.


----------



## Dothracki PE

JayKay PE said:


> Oh shit, forgot about this already/forgot I had training for the next three days. At least I'm a townie, so I can get killed early.





DLD PE said:


> I haven't sent roles out, so you don't know yet if you're a townie or not.


SUS


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

DLD PE said:


> I haven't sent roles out, so you don't know yet if you're a townie or not.


Did you send out roles yet? Vanilla is my favorite flavor...but it's getting old.


----------



## DLD PE

EyehatethePEexam PE said:


> Did you send out roles yet? Vanilla is my favorite flavor...but it's getting old.


I will send roles in about an hour. Giving @Roarbark a chance to respond.


----------



## beccabun PE

EyehatethePEexam PE said:


> Did you send out roles yet? Vanilla is my favorite flavor...but it's getting old.


SUS


----------



## JayKay PE

DLD PE said:


> I haven't sent roles out, so you don't know yet if you're a townie or not.


Oh! I thought roles were sent out when the main mod post was posted. Okay. Still haven't received anything and have a 15-min break. Gonna start trash talking. Like @Unintended Max P.E. is def maf.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

JayKay PE said:


> trash


I'm listening.


----------



## blybrook PE

@DLD PE I vote for @Roarbark for not confirming participation in this round.


----------



## DLD PE

Ok let the trash talking begin! (Except for @JayKay PE , @Dothracki PE and @beccabun PE , who apparently have already started lol)

Roles have been sent out. If you did not receive a PM from me, that means you are a regular townie.

For reference, the players this round are:

@BlueBlueprintPE , @ChebyshevII PE PMP , @MeowMeow PE , @txjennah PE , @RBHeadge PE , @jean15paul_PE , @blybrook PE , @Dothracki PE , @squaretaper LIT AF PE , @JayKay PE , @beccabun PE , @djl PE , @Spitfire6532 , @EyehatethePEexam PE

Voting will begin immediately and the first lynch will be tonight. Good luck everyone!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

I AM A REGULAR TOWNIE SO NO KILLING ME


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> I AM A REGULAR TOWNIE SO NO KILLING ME


That's something only a Maf would say...


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

DLD PE said:


> Ok let the trash talking begin! (Except for @JayKay PE , @Dothracki PE and @beccabun PE , who apparently have already started lol)


SUS ...


----------



## DLD PE

blybrook PE said:


> @DLD PE I vote for @Roarbark for not confirming participation in this round.


The players got ready for an interesting version of "Survivor - Links Extreme Edition." Each player had the usual 14 clubs in their bag, along with an array of USGA regulation golf balls, and a few "specialty" balls to use to navigate some of the more difficult holes. The course to be played would be at Redwood Forest Golf Club, noted not only for the towering redwoods, but the dangerous wildlife lurking around. Not everyone would get through the first hole alive.

@Roarbark's body was discovered by park rangers after he had gone missing. Apparently he had been mauled by a bear. 




Remaining players are:

@BlueBlueprintPE , @ChebyshevII PE PMP , @MeowMeow PE , @txjennah PE , @RBHeadge PE , @jean15paul_PE , @blybrook PE , @Dothracki PE , @squaretaper LIT AF PE , @JayKay PE , @beccabun PE , @djl PE , @Spitfire6532 , @EyehatethePEexam PE


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

DLD PE said:


> @Roarbark's body was discovered by park rangers after he had gone missing. Apparently he had been mauled by a bear.


@blybrook PE, how many times have we told you we DON'T MAUL OUR FRIENDS?!?!?!?!?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

JayKay PE said:


> At least I'm a townie, so I can get killed early.


Not unless I get killed first. *flees in townie*


----------



## blybrook PE

ChebyshevII PE PMP said:


> @blybrook PE, how many times have we told you we DON'T MAUL OUR FRIENDS?!?!?!?!?


I didn't maul him, I swear! I've met @Roarbark in real life during a trip to Hawaii, was looking forward to another meet & greet during the next trip if there was time.


----------



## DLD PE

blybrook PE said:


> I didn't maul him, I swear! I've met @Roarbark in real life during a trip to Hawaii, was looking forward to another meet & greet during the next trip if there was time.


Right! I never said @blybrook PE mauled him. I said a bear mauled him. So it wasn't necessarily @blybrook PE who did it...or did he? lol


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

DLD PE said:


> Right! I never said @blybrook PE mauled him. I said a bear mauled him. So it wasn't necessarily @blybrook PE who did it...or did he? lol


They say that the vast majority of murders are between people who know each other, rather than between complete strangers...

Ok I'm done, this is probably taking the joke a little too far


----------



## JayKay PE

ChebyshevII PE PMP said:


> They say that the vast majority of murders are between people who know each other, rather than between complete strangers...
> 
> Ok I'm done, this is probably taking the joke a little too far


*squinty eyes*


----------



## JayKay PE

I am on my hour break. I need to try and get lunch. This training is so dry and yet requires so much time. Uggggggh


----------



## beccabun PE

DLD PE said:


> Ok let the trash talking begin! (Except for @JayKay PE , @Dothracki PE and @beccabun PE , who apparently have already started lol)


----------



## Roarbark

Ow.


----------



## DLD PE

Vote update:

*Yawns


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

@DLD PE I vote for @JayKay PE because they asked for it.


----------



## JayKay PE

@DLD PE I vote for @squaretaper LIT AF PE because they only vote on the first day if they're maf


----------



## DLD PE

Vote update:

1 - @JayKay PE (Square)
1 - @squaretaper LIT AF PE (JayKay)


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

Alright stop


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

Collaborate and listen


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

Ice is back with a brand new invention


----------



## beccabun PE

@DLD PE i vote for @EyehatethePEexam PE for getting that song stuck in my head


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

beccabun PE said:


> @DLD PE i vote for @EyehatethePEexam PE for getting that song stuck in my head


@DLD PE I vote for @beccabun PE for not continuously having that song stuck in her head.


----------



## DLD PE

Vote update:

1 - @JayKay PE (Square)
1 - @squaretaper LIT AF PE (JayKay)
1 - @EyehatethePEexam PE (Becca)
1 - @beccabun PE (Eyehate)


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

DLD PE said:


> Vote update:
> 
> 1 - @JayKay PE (Square)
> 1 - @squaretaper LIT AF PE (JayKay)
> 1 - @EyehatethePEexam PE (Becca)
> 1 - @beccabun PE (Eyehate)


Ahh, the good old Mexican standoff.


----------



## MeowMeow PE

@DLD PE I vote for @DLD PE 
He sus AF.
Also, Cassandra?


----------



## txjennah PE

SIMPLY


----------



## txjennah PE

Speaking of earworms - LMFAO's "Shots" was inexplicably on the playlist for my workout class this AM, and "SHOTS SHOTS SHOTS SHOTS SHOTS" has been in my head all day. 

xpost to the Spam thread, except I actually won't because I'm lazy.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

JayKay PE said:


> Oh! I thought roles were sent out when the main mod post was posted. Okay. Still haven't received anything and have a 15-min break. Gonna start trash talking. Like @Unintended Max P.E. is def maf.


I am a regular townie!


----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ

DLD PE said:


> So far I have:
> 
> @MeowMeow PE , @BlueBlueprintPE , @blybrook PE , @beccabun PE , @txjennah PE , @ChebyshevII PE PMP , @Spitfire6532 , @RBHeadge PE , @EyehatethePEexam PE , @squaretaper LIT AF PE , @djl PE
> 
> Out: @vhab49_PE
> 
> Anyone else? @NikR_PE , @JayKay PE , @tj_PE , @FlangeheadPEAZ , @Roarbark , @chart94 PE and anyone else I may have missed?
> 
> That's 11 players. If you know anyone else who wants to play, I can start a round tomorrow or Wednesday.


i am in


----------



## txjennah PE

FlangeheadPEAZ said:


> i am in


The game already started

sus


----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ

Oh I am late as ef.... lol sorry carry on... I had a deadline today... I will just watch as audience!


----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ

txjennah PE said:


> The game already started
> 
> sus


I meant I am in...to this whole maf buizzznezzz lol


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

FlangeheadPEAZ said:


> Oh I am late as ef.... lol sorry carry on... I had a deadline today... I will just watch as audience!


I vote for @FlangeheadPEAZ for being tardy.


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP




----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

Cassandra???


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

Are you there Cassandra???


----------



## MeowMeow PE

Cassandra?


----------



## djl PE

@DLD PE I also vote for @EyehatethePEexam PE for the unnecessary use of vanilla ice. but wait oh dang as i type that was he sending a message that hes vanilla townie????? Oh well.


----------



## MeowMeow PE

Golf is so great. Putts and pars and greens and bogeys and eagles and birdies and things. Golf golf golf. Tiger Woods. All the golf things.
Very important golf gif



Cassandra?


----------



## Dothracki PE

@DLD PE I vote for @Unintended Max P.E. for lurking on the game and also to possibly activate Cassandra


----------



## DLD PE

THE CASSANDRA.....



Spoiler



has not been activated


----------



## DLD PE

Vote update:

1 - @JayKay PE (Square)
1 - @squaretaper LIT AF PE (JayKay)
2 - @EyehatethePEexam PE (Becca, djl)
1 - @beccabun PE (Eyehate)


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

@DLD PE I vote for @jean15paul_PE (myself)

Cassandra?


----------



## blybrook PE

@DLD PE A correct vote towards @EyehatethePEexam PE for bringing this up


----------



## Dothracki PE




----------



## DLD PE

Vote update:

1 - @JayKay PE (Square)
1 - @squaretaper LIT AF PE (JayKay)
3 - @EyehatethePEexam PE (Becca, DJL, Blybrook)
1 - @beccabun PE (Eyehate)


----------



## DLD PE

1 hour left!


----------



## JayKay PE

Look at this badonka-donk


----------



## DLD PE

Time!

Write up will be in the morning.

@EyehatethePEexam PE was lynched by the town. He was a regular townie.


----------



## DLD PE

Day1/Night1

@ChebyshevII PE PMP stared down the tree-lined fairway of the 6th hole, his grip tight on the driver as got ready to tee off. The rules were quite simple: Win or go home. Players were divided into two tribes, and the player with the highest score would be kicked out. After a giant Redwood had fallen on a few unfortunate players, the Townie Tribe outnumbered their opponents in terms of players and trick/specialty golf balls, but the Mafia Tribe had armed themselves with explosive golf balls.

@ChebyshevII PE PMP was +2 for the day, and couldn't afford another bogey. He reached into his bag and pulled out a white ball with the simple markings of an arrow and the word "STRAIGHT" stamped on it. Curious, he teed it up, and took a nervous swing. After a poor hit, he expected to hear the ball ricochet off the trees, but the ball flew perfectly straight.

@EyehatethePEexam PE was +3 and had been chasing @ChebyshevII PE PMP all day. He didn't want to be kicked off, and needed an advantage. He saw @ChebyshevII PE PMP pull out the trick ball, so he reached into his bag and found a ball with an arrow too. He failed to notice the word "RIGHT", which was stamped on the other side. With a mighty swing, and a good one at that, he fired his ball right at the pin, but when the ball reached it's peak, it switched directions and went right into the trees, hitting a hornets nest and knocking it to the ground. Unaware, @EyehatethePEexam PE ventured into the woods to find his ball, but all he found were some angry hornets.

@Dothracki PE was on hole #7, and stood at -1 and was in good shape to survive. He lined up his birdie putt and focused, trying to ignore the paramedics wheeling @EyehatethePEexam PE 's body off the course. He also didn't notice the "frag grenade" ball that had been launched 150 yards away. @Dothracki PE had made his last birdie.

@EyehatethePEexam PE was lynched by the town. He was a regular townie.
@Dothracki PE was nightkilled by the mafia.

Remaining players are:

@BlueBlueprintPE , @ChebyshevII PE PMP , @MeowMeow PE , @txjennah PE , @RBHeadge PE , @jean15paul_PE , @blybrook PE , @squaretaper LIT AF PE , @JayKay PE , @beccabun PE , @djl PE , @Spitfire6532


----------



## JayKay PE

Somehow still alive. Hour before training. Need to get that vote in.

@DLD PE I vote for @blybrook PE because I don't think bears should be allowed in polite society. And golfing is considered polite society. I don't even think the bear PAID the course fees! OR THEY EVEN HAVE THUMBS TO HOLD THE CLUB. HOW IS BLY SWINGING THE CLUB?


----------



## DLD PE

Vote Update:

1 - @blybrook PE (JayKay)


----------



## Dothracki PE

DLD PE said:


> @Dothracki PE was on hole #7, and stood at -1 and was in good shape to survive. He lined up his birdie putt and focused, trying to ignore the paramedics wheeling @EyehatethePEexam PE 's body off the course. He also didn't notice the "frag grenade" ball that had been launched 150 yards away. @Dothracki PE had made his last birdie.



Yay! I can add to the 5 or so birdies I've ever gotten. Only if I get lucky to hit the green on a par 3. I've made it for a birdie on par 4s but have not yet made it. At least on my own and not playing scramble.

Also great pun!


----------



## blybrook PE

JayKay PE said:


> Somehow still alive. Hour before training. Need to get that vote in.
> 
> @DLD PE I vote for @blybrook PE because I don't think bears should be allowed in polite society. And golfing is considered polite society. I don't even think the bear PAID the course fees! OR THEY EVEN HAVE THUMBS TO HOLD THE CLUB. HOW IS BLY SWINGING THE CLUB?


The claws do wonders for keeping a grip on things. Haven't you ever watched us bears lumber around, we've got a natural swing...

And who said golf was a polite game? Always hitting defenseless balls downwind and forewarning others they're coming by yelling "Fore". This course is in the woods, I've got natural birthright to be here, cause bears $h!* in the woods.

@DLD PE I post a retaliatory vote for @JayKay PE as she's just trying to get rid of another townie.


----------



## JayKay PE

blybrook PE said:


> I've got natural birthright to be here, cause bears $h!* in the woods.


If a bear $h!ts in a forest and no one is around to hear it, does it make a sound?


----------



## DLD PE

JayKay PE said:


> If a bear $h!ts in a forest and no one is around to hear it, does it make a sound?


No, but it makes a scent.


----------



## MeowMeow PE

Well I shat in the bunker. I thought it was a giant litter box  Sorryyyyyyy!
Don’t worry, I clean it up now ::kicks sand over poo::


----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ

JayKay PE said:


> Look at this badonka-donk
> View attachment 27550


----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ

DLD PE said:


> Day1/Night1
> 
> @ChebyshevII PE PMP stared down the tree-lined fairway of the 6th hole, his grip tight on the driver as got ready to tee off. The rules were quite simple: Win or go home. Players were divided into two tribes, and the player with the highest score would be kicked out. After a giant Redwood had fallen on a few unfortunate players, the Townie Tribe outnumbered their opponents in terms of players and trick/specialty golf balls, but the Mafia Tribe had armed themselves with explosive golf balls.
> 
> @ChebyshevII PE PMP was +2 for the day, and couldn't afford another bogey. He reached into his bag and pulled out a white ball with the simple markings of an arrow and the word "STRAIGHT" stamped on it. Curious, he teed it up, and took a nervous swing. After a poor hit, he expected to hear the ball ricochet off the trees, but the ball flew perfectly straight.
> 
> @EyehatethePEexam PE was +3 and had been chasing @ChebyshevII PE PMP all day. He didn't want to be kicked off, and needed an advantage. He saw @ChebyshevII PE PMP pull out the trick ball, so he reached into his bag and found a ball with an arrow too. He failed to notice the word "RIGHT", which was stamped on the other side. With a mighty swing, and a good one at that, he fired his ball right at the pin, but when the ball reached it's peak, it switched directions and went right into the trees, hitting a hornets nest and knocking it to the ground. Unaware, @EyehatethePEexam PE ventured into the woods to find his ball, but all he found were some angry hornets.
> 
> @Dothracki PE was on hole #7, and stood at -1 and was in good shape to survive. He lined up his birdie putt and focused, trying to ignore the paramedics wheeling @EyehatethePEexam PE 's body off the course. He also didn't notice the "frag grenade" ball that had been launched 150 yards away. @Dothracki PE had made his last birdie.
> 
> @EyehatethePEexam PE was lynched by the town. He was a regular townie.
> @Dothracki PE was nightkilled by the mafia.
> 
> Remaining players are:
> 
> @BlueBlueprintPE , @ChebyshevII PE PMP , @MeowMeow PE , @txjennah PE , @RBHeadge PE , @jean15paul_PE , @blybrook PE , @squaretaper LIT AF PE , @JayKay PE , @beccabun PE , @djl PE , @Spitfire6532


@EyehatethePEexam PE see never vote for me I told ya I am in.....to this maf buizznezz lol anyways sorry man


----------



## DLD PE

Vote Update:

1 - @blybrook PE (JayKay)
1 - @JayKay PE (Blybrook)


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

@squaretaper LIT AF PE survived day 1....
Implies he's mafia. @DLD PE I vote for @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

I have meetings pretty much all afternoon, so @DLD PE random vote for @jean15paul_PE since @NikR_PE isn't playing ... the wheel didn't get to pick the default ...


----------



## txjennah PE

@jean15paul_PE I'm inclined to agree, though I was convinced Square was maf last round and was thrown off when he ended up being townie. But I'll defer to the fact that statistically, if square survives night 1, he's maf. @DLD PE , I vote for @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

txjennah PE said:


> @jean15paul_PE I'm inclined to agree, though I was convinced Square was maf last round and was thrown off when he ended up being townie. But I'll defer to the fact that statistically, if square survives night 1, he's maf. @DLD PE , I vote for @squaretaper LIT AF PE


I'm...not even gonna argue with that logic. 

BUT I'M NOT MAF


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> @squaretaper LIT AF PE survived day 1....
> Implies he's mafia. @DLD PE I vote for @squaretaper LIT AF PE


Usually, but not ALWAYS correct! Buuut, I cannot dely the logic.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

TRIPLE


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Dothracki PE said:


> @DLD PE I vote for @Unintended Max P.E. for lurking on the game and also to possibly activate Cassandra


Who tf is cassandra?


----------



## DLD PE

Vote Update:

1 - @blybrook PE (JayKay)
1 - @JayKay PE (Blybrook)
2 - @squaretaper LIT AF PE (Jean15Paul, TxJennah)
1 - @jean15paul_PE (Blueprint)


----------



## txjennah PE

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> Usually, but not ALWAYS correct! Buuut, I cannot dely the logic.


I think that is a good way of putting it! If I had the time and energy, I'd go back through and count, but I don't really care about my theory THAT MUCH to read through 1700+ pages of Vanilla Ice lyrics and pet photos.


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

txjennah PE said:


> I think that is a good way of putting it! If I had the time and energy, I'd go back through and count, but I don't really care about my theory THAT MUCH to read through 1700+ pages of Vanilla Ice lyrics and pet photos.


I mean ... come on, the pet pics are fun though! But I agree, the vanilla ice lyrics would definitely deter me too.


----------



## txjennah PE

BlueBlueprintPE said:


> I mean ... come on, the pet pics are fun though! But I agree, the vanilla ice lyrics would definitely deter me too.


The pet photos are super cute. But not combing through 1700+ pages cute.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

txjennah PE said:


> I think that is a good way of putting it! If I had the time and energy, I'd go back through and count, but I don't really care about my theory THAT MUCH to read through 1700+ pages of Vanilla Ice lyrics and pet photos.


I have no words for you, other than: UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

I need to find the SPAM thread when you convinced me to add LIT AF to my name.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Also, @DLD PE I vote for @txjennah PE just for symmetry.


----------



## Dothracki PE

Unintended Max P.E. said:


> Who tf is cassandra?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Cassandra?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> Cassandra?


No, that's mustard.


----------



## djl PE

@DLD PE the logic holds for us to lynch the scum @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## Eng_Girl95

I vote for everyone for apparently thinking the one game I was active in meant I'm a monster.


----------



## DLD PE

Vote Update:

1 - @blybrook PE (JayKay)
1 - @JayKay PE (Blybrook)
3- @squaretaper LIT AF PE (Jean15Paul, TxJennah, DJL)
1 - @jean15paul_PE (Blueprint)
1 - @txjennah PE (Square)


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Pre-dedded


----------



## txjennah PE

DLD is a seasoned mod and must be thinking outside of the box for Cassandra triggers.

Forget song lyrics, pet photos, ghost emojis. What we need to trigger the Cassandra are


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

one more meeting left this afternoon....


----------



## JayKay PE

I feel like I should post another picture of Odin. But it isn't the trigger. But I love him so much.


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

seems @squaretaper LIT AF PE survived day 1, but may not survive day 2... sounds like a normal game following all the rules!


----------



## DLD PE

txjennah PE said:


> DLD is a seasoned mod and must be thinking outside of the box for Cassandra triggers.
> 
> Forget song lyrics, pet photos, ghost emojis. What we need to trigger the Cassandra are


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

BlueBlueprintPE said:


> seems @squaretaper LIT AF PE survived day 1, but may not survive day 2... sounds like a normal game following all the rules!


I SAID I’m not muther-lovin’ maf!!


----------



## DLD PE

I have an announcement to make:

@RBHeadge PE has informed me something has come up and he won't be able to contribute much to the mafia round. He asked to step out of this round, so I'm going to bring @EyehatethePEexam PE back into the game and assign him @RBHeadge PE 's role. I will PM @EyehatethePEexam PE and tell him his role. 

Are there any objections? No? Good! Carry on


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

FlangeheadPEAZ said:


> @EyehatethePEexam PE see never vote for me I told ya I am in.....to this maf buizznezz lol anyways sorry man


I’m just logging on for the first time today to find I’m dedded. And to think, I was gonna do the vanilla ice dance for you people…


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

DLD PE said:


> I have an announcement to make:
> 
> @RBHeadge PE has informed me something has come up and he won't be able to contribute much to the mafia round. He asked to step out of this round, so I'm going to bring @EyehatethePEexam PE back into the game and assign him @RBHeadge PE 's role. I will PM @EyehatethePEexam PE and tell him his role.
> 
> Are there any objections? No? Good! Carry on


And now I see this and you guys are redeemed


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

txjennah PE said:


> The pet photos are super cute. But not combing through 1700+ pages cute.


Remember when @Unintended Max P.E. would post Trump quotes? That would be fun to read through in the process.  #sarcasm


----------



## txjennah PE

DLD PE said:


> I have an announcement to make:
> 
> @RBHeadge PE has informed me something has come up and he won't be able to contribute much to the mafia round. He asked to step out of this round, so I'm going to bring @EyehatethePEexam PE back into the game and assign him @RBHeadge PE 's role. I will PM @EyehatethePEexam PE and tell him his role.
> 
> Are there any objections? No? Good! Carry on


No objections!


----------



## djl PE

@DLD PE I change my vote to @EyehatethePEexam PE because


----------



## DLD PE

Vote Update:

1 - @blybrook PE (JayKay)
1 - @JayKay PE (Blybrook)
2- @squaretaper LIT AF PE (Jean15Paul, TxJennah)
1 - @jean15paul_PE (Blueprint)
1 - @txjennah PE (Square)
1 - @EyehatethePEexam PE (DJL)


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Maybe the Cassandra likes puppy photos.
Walter is 22 months old now, but here's a throwback to when he was only a few weeks old. (Photos by the rescue agency, not by me.)


----------



## txjennah PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> Maybe the Cassandra likes puppy photos.
> Walter is 22 months old now, but here's a throwback to when he was only a few weeks old. (Photos by the rescue agency, not by me.)
> 
> View attachment 27563


EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

txjennah PE said:


> EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


I think I broke @txjennah PE


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

jean15paul_PE said:


> Maybe the Cassandra likes puppy photos.
> Walter is 22 months old now, but here's a throwback to when he was only a few weeks old. (Photos by the rescue agency, not by me.)
> 
> View attachment 27563


OMG I LOVE HIM!


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

He's come a long way...


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

The first day we got each of them


----------



## txjennah PE

I am going to explode from the cuteness.

I will try to find a baby puppy picture of Apollo to post later. He's turning 10 on Monday <3


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

BlueBlueprintPE said:


> The first day we got each of them View attachment 27565
> View attachment 27566


SQUEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## JayKay PE

DLD PE said:


> I have an announcement to make:
> 
> @RBHeadge PE has informed me something has come up and he won't be able to contribute much to the mafia round. He asked to step out of this round, so I'm going to bring @EyehatethePEexam PE back into the game and assign him @RBHeadge PE 's role. I will PM @EyehatethePEexam PE and tell him his role.
> 
> Are there any objections? No? Good! Carry on


Sus


----------



## MeowMeow PE

@DLD PE I guess I’m going to throw another vote out there for @squaretaper LIT AF PE
Rules is rules.


----------



## txjennah PE

He was four months old here - so teeny


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

djl PE said:


> @DLD PE I change my vote to @EyehatethePEexam PE because


New avatar same djl… @DLD PE i vote for @djl PE for not growing in his absence


----------



## DLD PE

Vote Update:

1 - @blybrook PE (JayKay)
1 - @JayKay PE (Blybrook)
3 - @squaretaper LIT AF PE (Jean15Paul, TxJennah, Meow)
1 - @jean15paul_PE (Blueprint)
1 - @txjennah PE (Square)
1 - @EyehatethePEexam PE (DJL)
1 - @djl PE (Eyehate)


----------



## DLD PE

1 hour left!


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

jean15paul_PE said:


> Remember when @Unintended Max P.E. would post Trump quotes? That would be fun to read through in the process.  #sarcasm


----------



## DLD PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> Remember when @Unintended Max P.E. would post Trump quotes? That would be fun to read through in the process.  #sarcasm


Thanks a bunch @jean15paul_PE 
#SARCASM


----------



## DLD PE

5 minutes!


----------



## DLD PE

Time!


----------



## DLD PE

Write up will be in the morning, but for now:

@squaretaper LIT AF PE was lynched by the town. He was a regular townie.


----------



## MeowMeow PE

CASSANDRAAAAAA WE NEEEED YOU!!!! 
bloody Cassandra bloody Cassandra bloody Cassandra?


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

DLD PE said:


> Thanks a bunch @jean15paul_PE
> #SARCASM


Sorry


----------



## txjennah PE

::sad notes in lab notebook:: I’m sorry, @squaretaper LIT AF PE . I think we need to reassess the hypothesis.


----------



## DLD PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> Sorry


It's all good lol. I'm just messin'


----------



## DLD PE

Day2/Night2

@EyehatethePEexam PE arrived to the course the next day, having been revived by paramedics and discovering he had an allergic reaction to hornet stings. He arrived too late to recover anything from @RBHeadge PE's golf bag, who had shot +8 and was out of the contest. All of the other players had scavenged his golf balls, particularly @JayKay PE, who grabbed a few of his specialty balls before others could get to it. @JayKay PE had barely advanced with a +7 and used up half her specialty balls, so she was glad to get a few more. She was paired up with @blybrook PE , and although they were both playing better, they spent half their time accusing the other of cheating.

Meanwhile, on hole #10, @txjennah PE was growing increasingly annoyed with @squaretaper LIT AF PE 's antics. @squaretaper LIT AF PE was losing to her, and was trying to do anything to get an edge, from stepping on her ball to give her a bad lie, eating the S'mores out of her bag and taking a peak at whatever club she was using. She finally had enough and, when he wasn't looking, picked up his ball and replaced it with a "boomerang" ball. Hole #11 was a par 5, and she knew he'd try to hit it as hard as he could off the tee. When he did, the ball sailed over 250 yards out before coming right back and hitting him "square" (no pun intended) in the forehead. @squaretaper LIT AF PE had been knocked out of the tournament (literally and figuratively). 




Back on #9, @JayKay PE didn't have the strength to carry her shot over the pond, so she used one of @RBHeadge PE 's balls with the fish logo, which landed just short of the pond in the water but floated. She was thankful @RBHeadge PE had floating balls, and before she hit, grabbed a live fish that was near the ball and held it up for @blybrook PE to see. @blybrook PE couldn't resist the sight, and dove into the pond looking for more. By the time he finished his hunt, @JayKay PE was long gone, and all he could see was the 13-pounder launched from an unknown location.

@squaretaper LIT AF PE was lynched by the town. He was a regular townie
@blybrook PE was nightkilled by the mafia

Remaining players are:

@BlueBlueprintPE , @ChebyshevII PE PMP , @MeowMeow PE , @txjennah PE , @EyehatethePEexam PE , @jean15paul_PE , @JayKay PE , @beccabun PE , @djl PE , @Spitfire6532


----------



## DLD PE

Also...

THE CASSANDRA IS NOW AWAKE.

The Cassandra would be activated by:

1. Anyone posting a pet photo with both a dog AND a cat.
3. Automatically on Day 3 if they had not been activated yet.

The Cassandra will be notified immediately of their role and will receive their first vision tonight right after the lynch.


----------



## Dothracki PE

Should have known...


----------



## User1

DLD PE said:


> So far I have:
> 
> @MeowMeow PE , @BlueBlueprintPE , @blybrook PE , @beccabun PE , @txjennah PE , @ChebyshevII PE PMP , @Spitfire6532 , @RBHeadge PE , @EyehatethePEexam PE , @squaretaper LIT AF PE , @djl PE
> 
> Out: @vhab49_PE
> 
> Anyone else? @NikR_PE , @JayKay PE , @tj_PE , @FlangeheadPEAZ , @Roarbark , @chart94 PE and anyone else I may have missed?
> 
> That's 11 players. If you know anyone else who wants to play, I can start a round tomorrow or Wednesday.


i am sorryyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy for delay. maybe next time? LOL


----------



## MeowMeow PE

@txjennah PE did square eat all your s’mores? If not will you share some s’mores with me pleaseeeee?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

DLD PE said:


> He arrived too late to recover anything from @RBHeadge PE's golf bag, who had shot +8 and was out of the contest.


That's pretty good for me. +8 is about 10 strokes better than I'd ever hope to get.


----------



## djl PE

Lil Sadie girl when we got her at 11 weeks <3


----------



## djl PE

She turned 3 this month! ^^


----------



## txjennah PE

MeowMeow PE said:


> @txjennah PE did square eat all your s’mores? If not will you share some s’mores with me pleaseeeee?


Yessssss smores at 10 AM in the morning is not good for my overall wellbeing. Take them all.


----------



## JayKay PE

I love the mafia trying to frame me because I kept voting for @blybrook PE.

I now need to actually check to see who else is alive that I can vote for.


----------



## blybrook PE

At least I went out while pursuing a good meal... The golf course ponds typically have a decent selection, too bad they're always catch and release...

Now, go vote for , , , and


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

Well ... I guess I will stick with my vote from yesterday. @DLD PE I vote for @jean15paul_PE


----------



## DLD PE

Vote Update:

1- @jean15paul_PE (Blueprint)


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Are...are we still doing puppy pictures?


----------



## txjennah PE

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> Are...are we still doing puppy pictures?


EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> Are...are we still doing puppy pictures?


I feel like there is never a time NOT to do puppy pictures... but that's just me. 

also ....


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

Timber as a wee little guy 


when he was smaller than Ollie.


----------



## txjennah PE

BlueBlueprintPE said:


> Timber as a wee little guy View attachment 27590
> 
> 
> when he was smaller than Ollie.
> View attachment 27591


EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

BlueBlueprintPE said:


> Timber as a wee little guy View attachment 27590
> 
> 
> when he was smaller than Ollie.
> View attachment 27591


SQUEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

You guys are really not helping with my resistance to getting a dog.

(It's not like I don't want one...just waiting for all the kids to be a tad older)


----------



## JayKay PE

BABY BISCUIT AND ROUX PICS, PLEASE AND THANK YOU.

Hmmm. Since @SaltySteve PE isn't playing, and I'm always sus of them, and @NikR_PE isn't playing either, I'm going to have to vote for another always-sus @EyehatethePEexam PE


----------



## JayKay PE

ChebyshevII PE PMP said:


> You guys are really not helping with my resistance to getting a dog.
> 
> (It's not like I don't want one...just waiting for all the kids to be a tad older)


You have 104 kids. You can afford 1 dog.


----------



## DLD PE

ChebyshevII PE PMP said:


> You guys are really not helping with my resistance to getting a dog.
> 
> (It's not like I don't want one...just waiting for all the kids to be a tad older)


Yeah but you keep having kids, so you'll never get one!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

JayKay PE said:


> You have 104 kids. You can afford 1 dog.


Um, no. Quite the opposite, actually...


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

DLD PE said:


> Yeah but you keep having kids, so you'll never get one!


That assumes that my having kids in the future is a possibility.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

TRIPLE


----------



## DLD PE

Vote Update:

1- @jean15paul_PE (Blueprint)
1 - @EyehatethePEexam PE (JayKay)


----------



## txjennah PE

ChebyshevII PE PMP said:


> You guys are really not helping with my resistance to getting a dog.
> 
> (It's not like I don't want one...just waiting for all the kids to be a tad older)


We had birds until my brother was 7 and I was 11. Then my dad asked if we could get an African Grey, and my mom finally broke down and got us a dog  

But yeah, I don't blame you. I love my baby dog, but he was such a massive brat when he was a puppy - constantly on the move and finding novel things to shove into his mouth. I can't imagine his puppy years on top of raising kids.


----------



## txjennah PE

I mean, geez, he's almost ten, and we have to close the bathroom doors if we don't want him eating half a roll of toilet paper. But now his fits of mischief are funny versus overwhelming like when he was a baby.


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

ChebyshevII PE PMP said:


> You guys are really not helping with my resistance to getting a dog.
> 
> (It's not like I don't want one...just waiting for all the kids to be a tad older)


resistance is futile...


----------



## txjennah PE

BlueBlueprintPE said:


> resistance is futile...
> View attachment 27593


I love the silly positions puppies fall asleep in. And the blep


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

BlueBlueprintPE said:


> resistance is futile...
> View attachment 27593


OMG the blep!

Aaaaand the maf thread is now the Pet Thread 2.0.


----------



## txjennah PE

::resists urge to pet Apollo and wake him up::


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Again.


----------



## txjennah PE

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> OMG the blep!
> 
> Aaaaand the maf thread is now the Pet Thread 2.0.


Yeah I already forgot who is playing lol


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

txjennah PE said:


> Yeah I already forgot who is playing lol


I just know @blybrook PE and I are  .


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP




----------



## DLD PE

Vote Update:

1- @jean15paul_PE (Blueprint)
1 - @EyehatethePEexam PE (JayKay)


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

Another day in the field and I'm just getting around to logging in. Cassandra has said nothing, so they're either mafia, have something they don't want to share or are also AFK. With nothing to go on I'm going to mini-pile on salty jean out of self preservation. @DLD PE I vote for @jean15paul_PE.


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

Subject to change with a last minute Cassandra revelation and children allowing me a few minutes to get on my phone at bed time.


----------



## Spitfire6532

Was hoping to hear from Cassandra, but either no new, or I missed it. I hate to not vote for three days in a row, so this randomish vote is mostly to just prove I have been paying some attention to the round.

@DLD PE I vote for @djl PE


----------



## DLD PE

Vote Update:

2 - @jean15paul_PE (Blueprint, Eyehate)
1 - @EyehatethePEexam PE (JayKay)
1 - @djl PE (Spitfire)


----------



## DLD PE

I stated this morning when the Cassandra would receive their first vision. They will have until tomorrow's 8pm deadline to reveal their info.


----------



## DLD PE

45 mins!


----------



## MeowMeow PE

@DLD PE I guess I’ll vote for @ChebyshevII PE PMP because he won’t adopt a dog already.


----------



## DLD PE

Vote Update:

2 - @jean15paul_PE (Blueprint, Eyehate)
1 - @EyehatethePEexam PE (JayKay)
1 - @djl PE (Spitfire)
1 - @ChebyshevII PE PMP (Meow)


----------



## DLD PE

4 mins!


----------



## DLD PE

Time!


----------



## DLD PE

@jean15paul_PE was...



Spoiler



a regular townie



Write up will be tomorrow.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

I missed all of this today. Busy day. I could have told yall I was a townie.


----------



## blybrook PE

Welcome to the  team


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> I missed all of this today. Busy day. I could have told yall I was a townie.


Why, hello there fellow .


----------



## DLD PE

Day3/Night3

@jean15paul_PE didn't regret his decision not to use a specialty ball on the long, par 4 12th hole. He was -2 for the day and on a birdie streak. The approach shot he pulled left into the greenside bunker didn't phase him, since these were relatively easy shots for an advanced player like himself. After addressing the ball and shifting his feet to solidify his stance, @jean15paul_PE suddenly had a sinking feeling something was wrong. In fact, he WAS sinking, and the more he moved his feet, the faster he sunk.

@beccabun PE and the doctor came up on the same hole several minutes later. @beccabun PE had grown up a military brat, so her game of hitting her ball "left, right, left, right" seemed to suit her. She was a pretty good scrambler and excellent putter, so she was in no danger of being cut from the tournament. Her ball found the same bunker as @jean15paul_PE, and she came upon a horrible sight. 




"Hey doc! Can we save @jean15paul_PE ?" From the edge of the bunker, the doctor reached down and grabbed @jean15paul_PE 's wrist to check his pulse, then looked at @beccabun PE and sadly shook their head. "Quicksand. There was nothing we could have done." A whistling sound was heard in the distance, and @beccabun PE was familiar with the sound of a howitzer shell approaching. "Oh no. The mafia tribe is going to take us out in one shot. We have no place to go!" "Here," the doc said pulling out a "rocket" ball from their bag. "We have only one shot at this. Let's make it count!" The doc was a straighter hitter, so they chose to tee up the rocket ball and fire back at the incoming missile. Luck was on their side, and the rocket ball found it's target. The mafia were pissed when they saw the explosion in the air. @beccabun PE and the doc escaped to the next hole. 

@jean15paul_PE was lynched by the town. He was a regular townie.
@beccabun PE was targeted by the mafia, but saved by the doctor!

Remaining players are:

@BlueBlueprintPE , @ChebyshevII PE PMP , @MeowMeow PE , @txjennah PE , @EyehatethePEexam PE , @JayKay PE , @beccabun PE , @djl PE , @Spitfire6532


----------



## beccabun PE

DLD PE said:


> @beccabun PE was targeted by the mafia, but saved by the doctor!


Oh this is a delightful surprise! About to board a flight but love being a confirmed townie!!


----------



## JayKay PE

Okay. So becca is obviously not mafia, but I didn’t vote for them yesterday, which means the maf are obviously changing up their game. Why did everyone vote for JP? They’re never mafia!!


----------



## MeowMeow PE

OMG YAY!!!!!!!! How exciting!!!


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

Hey Cassandra, speak up


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

DLD PE said:


> Day3/Night3
> 
> @jean15paul_PE didn't regret his decision not to use a specialty ball on the long, par 4 12th hole. He was -2 for the day and on a birdie streak. The approach shot he pulled left into the greenside bunker didn't phase him, since these were relatively easy shots for an advanced player like himself. After addressing the ball and shifting his feet to solidify his stance, @jean15paul_PE suddenly had a sinking feeling something was wrong. In fact, he WAS sinking, and the more he moved his feet, the faster he sunk.
> 
> @beccabun PE and the doctor came up on the same hole several minutes later. @beccabun PE had grown up a military brat, so her game of hitting her ball "left, right, left, right" seemed to suit her. She was a pretty good scrambler and excellent putter, so she was in no danger of being cut from the tournament. Her ball found the same bunker as @jean15paul_PE, and she came upon a horrible sight.
> 
> View attachment 27600
> 
> 
> "Hey doc! Can we save @jean15paul_PE ?" From the edge of the bunker, the doctor reached down and grabbed @jean15paul_PE 's wrist to check his pulse, then looked at @beccabun PE and sadly shook their head. "Quicksand. There was nothing we could have done." A whistling sound was heard in the distance, and @beccabun PE was familiar with the sound of a howitzer shell approaching. "Oh no. The mafia tribe is going to take us out in one shot. We have no place to go!" "Here," the doc said pulling out a "rocket" ball from their bag. "We have only one shot at this. Let's make it count!" The doc was a straighter hitter, so they chose to tee up the rocket ball and fire back at the incoming missile. Luck was on their side, and the rocket ball found it's target. The mafia were pissed when they saw the explosion in the air. @beccabun PE and the doc escaped to the next hole.
> 
> @jean15paul_PE was lynched by the town. He was a regular townie.
> @beccabun PE was targeted by the mafia, but saved by the doctor!
> 
> Remaining players are:
> 
> @BlueBlueprintPE , @ChebyshevII PE PMP , @MeowMeow PE , @txjennah PE , @EyehatethePEexam PE , @JayKay PE , @beccabun PE , @djl PE , @Spitfire6532


Nice job Doc! 
Sorry you got deaded @jean15paul_PE


----------



## Spitfire6532

Well good news is becca is confirmed, and the doctor is still alive. Haven't nabbed any maf yet, but I guess this is one step up from last game!


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

Spitfire6532 said:


> Well good news is becca is confirmed, and the doctor is still alive. Haven't nabbed any maf yet, but I guess this is one step up from last game!


YES! We suck less than last time, that's progress!


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

JayKay PE said:


> Why did everyone vote for JP? They’re never mafia!!


It does feel like I'm rarely mafia compared to some other players.... And I like being mafia.

Anyway....


----------



## DLD PE

As usual, we will break for the weekend after tonight's lynch. Write-up and nightkill will be announced Monday morning.


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

I'll get the ball rolling. @DLD PE I vote for @BlueBlueprintPE because our logic is failing and we never suspect them. I'm trying the George Castanza "opposite of instinct" approach.


----------



## djl PE

here are some things
@JayKay PE is mafia
@BlueBlueprintPE is vanilla
@DLD PE is mod
@EyehatethePEexam PE is mafia
@Spitfire6532 is vanilla
@MeowMeow PE is cop
@beccabun PE is vanilla
@txjennah PE is mafia
@ChebyshevII PE PMP is doc
I am vanilla


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

djl PE said:


> here are some things
> @JayKay PE is mafia
> @BlueBlueprintPE is vanilla
> @DLD PE is mod
> @EyehatethePEexam PE is mafia
> @Spitfire6532 is vanilla
> @MeowMeow PE is cop
> @beccabun PE is vanilla
> @txjennah PE is mafia
> @ChebyshevII PE PMP is doc
> I am vanilla


I can verify at least one of those statements is not true and can garner enough useful information to change my vote. @DLD PE I vote for @JayKay PE because she voted for me yesterday and showed up as mafia on @djl PE's list of statements. Not hard evidence, but soft evidence and hard spite equals one vote from me.


----------



## djl PE

@DLD PE I am also going to vote for @JayKay PE


----------



## txjennah PE

@DLD PE I also vote for @JayKay PE


----------



## JayKay PE

Please kill me so I can focus on contractors. But if I die…it does mean mafia would win, if there were four of them, since it’d be 4:4 of mafia to townie.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

djl PE said:


> here are some things
> @JayKay PE is mafia
> @BlueBlueprintPE is vanilla
> @DLD PE is mod
> @EyehatethePEexam PE is mafia
> @Spitfire6532 is vanilla
> @MeowMeow PE is cop
> @beccabun PE is vanilla
> @txjennah PE is mafia
> @ChebyshevII PE PMP is doc
> I am vanilla


There is a lot I'd like to say about this post. But 
Someone remind me at the end.


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> There is a lot I'd like to say about this post. But
> Someone remind me at the end.


I keep waiting for the time Cassandra is maf, but predicting it each time is kinda like Meow's thinking a round or two ago "RB hasn't been mafia in forever, he HAS to be this round". If DJL is mafia the case the hidden information in that post may be different than I'm reading it. But I started a pile and I'm not unpiling based on that hypothetical.


----------



## DLD PE

Vote update:

3 - @JayKay PE (Eyehate, DJL, TxJennah)


----------



## MeowMeow PE

@DLD PE I vote for @txjennah PE


----------



## DLD PE

Vote update:

3 - @JayKay PE (Eyehate, DJL, TxJennah)
1 - @txjennah PE (Meow)


----------



## Spitfire6532

I'm going out on a limb here, hopefully I am not picking the wrong train, but

@DLD PE I vote for @txjennah PE


----------



## DLD PE

Vote update:

3 - @JayKay PE (Eyehate, DJL, TxJennah)
2 - @txjennah PE (Meow, Spitfire)


----------



## MeowMeow PE

Sigh. You guys, @JayKay PE is telling the truth.


----------



## MeowMeow PE

@EyehatethePEexam PE @djl PE hoping you see this so you can come change your vote


----------



## MeowMeow PE

@JayKay PE @BlueBlueprintPE @beccabun PE @ChebyshevII PE PMP
Someone?


----------



## JayKay PE

@DLD PE i vote for @txjennah PE


----------



## DLD PE

Vote update:

3 - @JayKay PE (Eyehate, DJL, TxJennah)
3 - @txjennah PE (Meow, Spitfire, Jay Kay)


----------



## DLD PE

25 mins!


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

Ties are fun and all… But ….

I’m kinda torn on which way to go with this one. @MeowMeow PE seems pretty specific so I guess I’ll sway the vote to @txjennah PE please @DLD PE


----------



## beccabun PE

@DLD PE i vote for @txjennah PE


----------



## DLD PE

Time!

Vote update:

3 - @JayKay PE (Eyehate, DJL, TxJennah)
5 - @txjennah PE (Meow, Spitfire, Jay Kay, Blue, Becca)

@txjennah PE was lynched by the town. She was mafia!


----------



## beccabun PE

Great day for the town!


----------



## MeowMeow PE




----------



## txjennah PE

Ugh nooo, you guys aren't supposed to vote for me outside of work hours! Whatevs, peace out townies!


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

Nice work townies!!!


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

DLD PE said:


> She was mafia!


@txjennah PE , how could you?!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Woohoo! Got one!


----------



## djl PE

Who was nkd?


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

djl PE said:


> Who was nkd?


I think we find out Monday morning


----------



## DLD PE

I'm going to go ahead and do the write-up, since I will probably be quite busy Monday morning.

Day 4/Night4

@txjennah PE and @MeowMeow PE had been duking it out on the entire back nine of the course with the former trailing by a couple of shots and trying to get in @MeowMeow PE 's head with her trash talking. "I don't see how you're winning. You're such a shitty putter, if it wasn't for your perfect driving and iron shots, you'd be toast on these greens!" @MeowMeow PE didn't mind, but had the sneaking suspicion @txjennah PE had something sinister up her sleeve. The doctor must have sensed something as well, so they gave @MeowMeow PE a special putter* to use on the back nine. When @txjennah PE hit her first putt on #15 to tap-in range, @meow had her special putter in hand and knocked it back to her. It had the special power of putting a bad smell on the ball, and also became an instant laxative to whomever touched the ball. @txjennah PE grabbed the ball, and instantly had to run into the woods to relieve herself. She went missing after that, and legend says she was consumed by dung beetles. 

* Note: The putter described is based on a real putter I happened to see this morning on the golf course. I couldn't help myself and just had to write it in the story. Someone in our group actually bought this on Amazon and put it into the other guy's bag in place of his putter as a prank. 











@txjennah PE was lynched by the town. She was mafia!
@MeowMeow PE was targeted by the mafia, but saved by the doctor!

Round will continue Monday morning. The Cassandra will have until Monday night's lynch to reveal their vision.

Remaining players are:

@BlueBlueprintPE , @ChebyshevII PE PMP , @MeowMeow PE , @EyehatethePEexam PE , @JayKay PE , @beccabun PE , @djl PE , @Spitfire6532


----------



## djl PE

Wow, glad I wasn’t the deciding vote there. After all that, I believe @MeowMeow PE and @JayKay PE is regular townie. sorry about that @JayKay PE . Good kill town!


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

MeowMeow PE said:


> @EyehatethePEexam PE @djl PE hoping you see this so you can come change your vote


I did not, and I haven’t read to see the outcome


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

EyehatethePEexam PE said:


> I did not, and I haven’t read to see the outcome


I have now…I’ll do better next week


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

2 doc saves in one game?!


----------



## MeowMeow PE

Omg THANK YOU DOC!!!!


----------



## MeowMeow PE

So thinking about next investigation….I don’t think it will matter unfortunately. From investigations so far, I know that @EyehatethePEexam PE is regular townie. We already know that @JayKay PE and @beccabun PE are townies. That leaves @ChebyshevII PE PMP, @BlueBlueprintPE, @djl PE and @Spitfire6532. All of them would come back not regular townie in investigation. (Doc, 2 mafia, and Cassandra). 
I have investigated one of them, but don’t know if I should announce who in case they are the doc.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

MeowMeow PE said:


> So thinking about next investigation….I don’t think it will matter unfortunately. From investigations so far, I know that @EyehatethePEexam PE is regular townie. We already know that @JayKay PE and @beccabun PE are townies. That leaves @ChebyshevII PE PMP, @BlueBlueprintPE, @djl PE and @Spitfire6532. All of them would come back not regular townie in investigation. (Doc, 2 mafia, and Cassandra).
> I have investigated one of them, but don’t know if I should announce who in case they are the doc.


Unless ...


----------



## JayKay PE

I am so confused...


----------



## Dothracki PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> Unless ...


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

MeowMeow PE said:


> So thinking about next investigation….I don’t think it will matter unfortunately. From investigations so far, I know that @EyehatethePEexam PE is regular townie. We already know that @JayKay PE and @beccabun PE are townies. That leaves @ChebyshevII PE PMP, @BlueBlueprintPE, @djl PE and @Spitfire6532. All of them would come back not regular townie in investigation. (Doc, 2 mafia, and Cassandra).
> I have investigated one of them, but don’t know if I should announce who in case they are the doc.


@DLD PE I vote for @djl PE. They were the only non-confirmed option voting for @JayKay PE with me and a lynched mafia.


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

MeowMeow PE said:


> So thinking about next investigation….I don’t think it will matter unfortunately. From investigations so far, I know that @EyehatethePEexam PE is regular townie. We already know that @JayKay PE and @beccabun PE are townies. That leaves @ChebyshevII PE PMP, @BlueBlueprintPE, @djl PE and @Spitfire6532. All of them would come back not regular townie in investigation. (Doc, 2 mafia, and Cassandra).
> I have investigated one of them, but don’t know if I should announce who in case they are the doc.


Well played, the opportunity for trickery has been reduced greatly.


----------



## DLD PE

Vote update:

1 - @djl PE (Eyehate)


----------



## djl PE

EyehatethePEexam PE said:


> @DLD PE I vote for @djl PE. They were the only non-confirmed option voting for @JayKay PE with me and a lynched mafia.


Bad call unless you're mafia.


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

djl PE said:


> Bad call unless you're mafia.


Assuming Meow is being honest about being the cop, (all indications show she is), I've already been cleared as townie. I voted early for @JayKay PE, you and a dedded mafia voted with me, I didn't get online from home to correct my mistake. Cheby didn't vote so that's nearly as suspicious. Blue and Spit voted against a mafia. We have 2 mafia left to find...I'd say the person that voted for the townie and the person that didn't vote are not looking good right now.


----------



## MeowMeow PE

@DLD PE I vote for @ChebyshevII PE PMP . Interesting that he hasn’t voted. Also didn’t sign in online Friday until after the lynch, maybe to vote for NK? This is my best guess for now.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

MeowMeow PE said:


> @DLD PE I vote for @ChebyshevII PE PMP . Interesting that he hasn’t voted. Also didn’t sign in online Friday until after the lynch, maybe to vote for NK? This is my best guess for now.


OR...I've just been incredibly busy. Friday was spent pulling weeds out of my yard so that it looked presentable for minicheb #4's first birthday party.


----------



## MeowMeow PE

I am sus of @djl PE but want to wait and see if any visions today help us. I am willing to change my vote if vision helps point us in a different direction.


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

DLD PE said:


> * Note: The putter described is based on a real putter I happened to see this morning on the golf course. I couldn't help myself and just had to write it in the story. Someone in our group actually bought this on Amazon and put it into the other guy's bag in place of his putter as a prank.


I want one! 

Nice save (again) doc!!! And a nice mafia town lynch! We are on a roll!!!


----------



## Spitfire6532

I am also suspicious of @djl PE , and also potentially of @EyehatethePEexam PE. Based on the vote, one of them is likely to be mafia (leaning towards djl). I think it would be logical to start by taking out djl. If they are mafia, that helps to confirm eyehate's status, and if they are town, we take out eyehate, and we maintain the voting block. As long as nothing crazy is going on behind the scenes, this should be an easy win with the two doc saves and the information from the cop (meow).

@DLD PE I vote for @djl PE


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

ChebyshevII PE PMP said:


> OR...I've just been incredibly busy. Friday was spent pulling weeds out of my yard so that it looked presentable for minicheb #4's first birthday party.


Happy 1st Birthday to minicheb #4!!!


----------



## MeowMeow PE

Spitfire6532 said:


> I am also suspicious of @djl PE , and also potentially of @EyehatethePEexam PE. Based on the vote, one of them is likely to be mafia (leaning towards djl). I think it would be logical to start by taking out djl. If they are mafia, that helps to confirm eyehate's status, and if they are town, we take out eyehate, and we maintain the voting block. As long as nothing crazy is going on behind the scenes, this should be an easy win with the two doc saves and the information from the cop (meow).
> 
> @DLD PE I vote for @djl PE


Investigation confirmed @EyehatethePEexam PE is regular townie. 
I’m wary of lynching @djl PE just yet. Might be good to try to keep them around.


----------



## DLD PE

Vote update:

2 - @djl PE (Eyehate, Spitfire)
1 - @ChebyshevII PE PMP (Meow)


----------



## Spitfire6532

MeowMeow PE said:


> Investigation confirmed @EyehatethePEexam PE is regular townie.
> I’m wary of lynching @djl PE just yet. Might be good to try to keep them around.


Oops sorry, missed that eyehate was confirmed town. Well, don't know if there is any strategic advantage to this, but with your previous comment I think you may have investigated me and I came back as "not regular townie". I am the doctor (a very lucky one at that).

With this number, we can safely eliminate the remaining unconfirmed characters, and if I were to be lying, it would be easy enough to just kill me next and the town would still win.

So remaining unconfirmed are:
1. @ChebyshevII PE PMP
2. @djl PE
3. @BlueBlueprintPE 
4. @Spitfire6532 

If we vote off in that order (djl and blue could be swapped depending on cassandra), its a guaranteed town win whether I am lying or truthing. Meow do you have any investigations left?


----------



## Spitfire6532

@DLD PE I change my vote to @ChebyshevII PE PMP


----------



## DLD PE

Vote update:

1 - @djl PE (Eyehate)
2 - @ChebyshevII PE PMP (Meow, Spitfire)


----------



## MeowMeow PE

Spitfire6532 said:


> Oops sorry, missed that eyehate was confirmed town. Well, don't know if there is any strategic advantage to this, but with your previous comment I think you may have investigated me and I came back as "not regular townie". I am the doctor (a very lucky one at that).
> 
> With this number, we can safely eliminate the remaining unconfirmed characters, and if I were to be lying, it would be easy enough to just kill me next and the town would still win.
> 
> So remaining unconfirmed are:
> 1. @ChebyshevII PE PMP
> 2. @djl PE
> 3. @BlueBlueprintPE
> 4. @Spitfire6532
> 
> If we vote off in that order (djl and blue could be swapped depending on cassandra), its a guaranteed town win whether I am lying or truthing. Meow do you have any investigations left?


Dang, I was getting very very very sus of you haha. I’m assuming you’re telling the truth, because it’d be wild to try to pull that. 
Yes I do have investigations. But at this point I don’t think they’d help. I asked DLD if I investigate Cassandra how they would come back, and they’d come back as not normal townie (even if they were townie before becoming Cassandra).


----------



## beccabun PE

MeowMeow PE said:


> All of them would come back not regular townie in investigation. (Doc, 2 mafia, and Cassandra)


Unless one of the mafia is Cassandra.


----------



## MeowMeow PE

beccabun PE said:


> Unless one of the mafia is Cassandra.


Oooooh yes good point!!! I guess I wasn’t thinking straight, if Cassandra is mafia then one of the other people would come back as regular townie! Duh!!!!


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

Spitfire6532 said:


> Oops sorry, missed that eyehate was confirmed town. Well, don't know if there is any strategic advantage to this, but with your previous comment I think you may have investigated me and I came back as "not regular townie". I am the doctor (a very lucky one at that).
> 
> With this number, we can safely eliminate the remaining unconfirmed characters, and if I were to be lying, it would be easy enough to just kill me next and the town would still win.
> 
> So remaining unconfirmed are:
> 1. @ChebyshevII PE PMP
> 2. @djl PE
> 3. @BlueBlueprintPE
> 4. @Spitfire6532
> 
> If we vote off in that order (djl and blue could be swapped depending on cassandra), its a guaranteed town win whether I am lying or truthing. Meow do you have any investigations left?


Blue voted for a mafia when they could have easily created a tie and at least given them a 50/50 chance of surviving. I think cheby and djl are our two. I guess it doesn't matter who we take out first. I'll follow the lead of the group.


----------



## djl PE

EyehatethePEexam PE said:


> Assuming Meow is being honest about being the cop, (all indications show she is), I've already been cleared as townie. I voted early for @JayKay PE, you and a dedded mafia voted with me, I didn't get online from home to correct my mistake. Cheby didn't vote so that's nearly as suspicious. Blue and Spit voted against a mafia. We have 2 mafia left to find...I'd say the person that voted for the townie and the person that didn't vote are not looking good right now.


No secret here, but I'm cassandra.


@MeowMeow PE is cop. That was the truth in my first vision post. I muddled it with not even leans or suspicions but random guesses because I didn't want to sell meow out completely... I considered not posting and sacrificing myself, taking the lynch and not revealing meow as cop at all, but decided that it would probably be better to keep visions coming and hopefully doc would save meow.

As for voting for @JayKay PE , I just went for her because I knew she wasn't the cop, @BlueBlueprintPE had voted for her, and she showed as mafia in my "vision" so it made sense. Got real busy that night and wasn't able to check in. If I had seen what @MeowMeow PE posted, I certainly would have changed my vote.

That night I had a vision that @JayKay PE was regular townie, and revealed that in one of my previous posts. It was quite unhelpful considering we knew meow was cop and she came out and said jaykay was town, but whatevs. 

FWIW, I'm considering my lack of PM at the beginning of the round as a vision and declaring publicly that I am a townie cassandra.


----------



## djl PE

^That being said, for clarity, I will not be revealing a vision today because I already did Saturday.


----------



## djl PE

triple


----------



## MeowMeow PE

Ok I just investigated @ChebyshevII PE PMP and he is not regular townie. If Spit is telling the truth about being the doc, then @ChebyshevII PE PMP is mafia.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Welp...


----------



## djl PE

@DLD PE I vote for @ChebyshevII PE PMP


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

@DLD PE I change my vote to @ChebyshevII PE PMP.


----------



## DLD PE

Vote update:

Big pile - @ChebyshevII PE PMP


----------



## DLD PE

Vote update:

4 - @ChebyshevII PE PMP (Meow, Spitfire, DJL, Eyehate)


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

DLD PE said:


> Vote update:
> 
> 4 - @ChebyshevII PE PMP (Meow, Spitfire, DJL, Eyehate)


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

@DLD PE let's take out the mafia! I vote for @ChebyshevII PE PMP


----------



## DLD PE

Vote update:

5 - @ChebyshevII PE PMP (Meow, Spitfire, DJL, Eyehate, Blueprint)


----------



## beccabun PE

@DLD PE i vote for @ChebyshevII PE Pm


----------



## DLD PE

Vote update:

@ChebyshevII PE PMP - (Everyone but Cheby)


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE




----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

@DLD PE I vote to blow cold ghostly breezes up @ChebyshevII PE PMP shorts


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Ghost triple


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

DLD PE said:


> Vote update:
> 
> @ChebyshevII PE PMP - (Everyone but Cheby)


I guess I better finish the job.

@DLD PE I vote @ChebyshevII PE PMP


----------



## djl PE

I call for a early public lynch in the light of day @DLD PE 
Do I have a second?


----------



## Spitfire6532

djl PE said:


> I call for a early public lynch in the light of day @DLD PE
> Do I have a second?


----------



## DLD PE

djl PE said:


> I call for a early public lynch in the light of day @DLD PE
> Do I have a second?


----------



## JayKay PE

I didn’t vote. And I don’t plan to. Because I’m going to bed early.


----------



## DLD PE

JayKay PE said:


> I didn’t vote. And I don’t plan to. Because I’m going to bed early.


If you vote, I'll reveal the results early.


----------



## blybrook PE

I've got the results...



Spoiler



@ChebyshevII PE PMP is a


----------



## DLD PE

I'll go ahead and call time!

Write up will be tomorrow.

@ChebyshevII PE PMP was a member of the mafia who was lynched by the town!


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

DLD PE said:


> I'll go ahead and call time!
> 
> Write up will be tomorrow.
> 
> @ChebyshevII PE PMP was a dirty maf who was lynched by the town!


Two in a row! Nice!!!


----------



## DLD PE

Day 5/Night 5

@JayKay PE and @ChebyshevII PE PMP came to the final hole, both at +5 and on the chopping block to get cut from the tournament. @JayKay PE had been in tough situations before, but her approach shot to the #18 green was do or die. @ChebyshevII PE PMP had parred the last three holes, and she couldn't count on him to make a mistake. She lasered the distance at 138 yards. Too long for her 8-iron, but she didn't feel comfortable the 9-iron would make it. Then she remembered the "distance limiter" special ball she had left in her bag. She pulled it out and dialed it in to 138 yards. Taking her favorite club, the 5-hybrid, she took dead aim and fired it at the flag. The ball appeared as though it would fly over the green and into the crowd of onlookers, but as it flew over the flag it stopped suddenly at 138 yards, and dropped straight down next to the flag for a tap-in birdie. @ChebyshevII PE PMP could only watch helplessly as he was out of balls, including any explosives, except for one. Before they approached the green, @ChebyshevII PE PMP planted a claymore on the narrow wooded path about 100 yards from the hole, out of sight from the crowd so one one could be warned. @ChebyshevII PE PMP missed his 20 foot birdie putt and was out of the tournament, but hopefully the claymore would take out another townie.




As @MeowMeow PE came over to congratulate @JayKay PE , an explosion was heard. @BlueBlueprintPE, @EyehatethePEexam PE and @djl PE raced down from behind the green to help the victim, but @Spitfire6532 could not be revived.

@ChebyshevII PE PMP was lynched by the town. He was mafia
@Spitfire6532 was nightkilled by the mafia.

Remaining players are:

@BlueBlueprintPE , @MeowMeow PE , @EyehatethePEexam PE , @JayKay PE , @beccabun PE , @djl PE


----------



## beccabun PE

Okay so the only remaining mafia is @BlueBlueprintPE ? Unless @djl PE is mafia and cassandra? I've been pretty tuned out the past couple days.


----------



## MeowMeow PE

@BlueBlueprintPE is not regular townie. 
@DLD PE I vote for @BlueBlueprintPE


----------



## DLD PE

Vote update:

1 - @BlueBlueprintPE (Meow)


----------



## beccabun PE

@DLD PE I vote for @BlueBlueprintPE


----------



## JayKay PE

Wait. Chebs betrayed me?!?!?! WHAT WILL HIS 104 CHILDREN THINK?

Also...I don't know how to golf, so Duran giving me actual 'thinking it through' golfing advice is fucking hilarious to me.


----------



## DLD PE

Vote update:

2 - @BlueBlueprintPE (Meow, Becca)


----------



## djl PE

@DLD PE i vote for @BlueBlueprintPE 

my vision is that @beccabun PE is regular townie


----------



## DLD PE

Vote update:

3 - @BlueBlueprintPE (Meow, Becca, DJL)


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

I just got a spam email from "mafiafirm(dot)net" (< I'm intentionally breaking the link there because don't click on it)
Did one of you dirty mafia scum add me to a list???


----------



## DLD PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> I just got a spam email from "mafiafirm(dot)net" (< I'm intentionally breaking the link there because don't click on it)
> Did one of you dirty mafia scum add me to a list???
> 
> 
> View attachment 27668


Well, I'm not mafia, so...not me.


----------



## blybrook PE

I'm a  and I don't have your email address, so not me.

Who'd you piss off recently?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> I just got a spam email from "mafiafirm(dot)net" (< I'm intentionally breaking the link there because don't click on it)


No. 
But at least the spammers are upfront on who they work for.


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

How it started ... 



How quickly I'm discarded! 



How it's going ....


----------



## JayKay PE

jaykay trying to play:


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

DLD PE said:


> Vote update:
> 
> 3 - @BlueBlueprintPE (Meow, Becca, DJL)


I'm just logging in for the day. I am skeptical about blue being mafia because they voted to kill a mafia. @DLD PE I cast a seemingly meaningless vote for @djl PE. If I'm wrong we win, if I'm right I get to say I told you so and hopefully win tomorrow.


----------



## DLD PE

Vote update:

3 - @BlueBlueprintPE (Meow, Becca, DJL)
1 - @djl PE (Eyehate)


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

DLD PE said:


> Vote update:
> 
> 3 - @BlueBlueprintPE (Meow, Becca, DJL)
> 1 - @djl PE (Eyehate)


I agree. @DLD PE i vote for @djl PE


----------



## DLD PE

Vote update:

3 - @BlueBlueprintPE (Meow, Becca, DJL)
2 - @djl PE (Eyehate, Blueprint)


----------



## djl PE

Voting for me is a bad idea unless you're mafia.


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

djl PE said:


> Voting for me is a bad idea unless you're mafia.


At this point it's 50/50. Blue voted to kill a mafia on Friday and you didn't. Being Cassandra does not exclude you from being mafia. I don't know if spit was being honest about being the doc or covering for blue. Blue came back not regular townie- so she's mafia or the doc. I could be reluctant to concede because you're obviously Cassandra, Cassandra has never been mafia but can be and I want to see it happen.


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

EyehatethePEexam PE said:


> Cassandra has never been mafia but can be and I want to see it happen.


Me too!


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE




----------



## DLD PE

20 mins!


----------



## DLD PE

Time!


----------



## DLD PE

The town lynched @BlueBlueprintPE , who was the remaining mafia. Townies win! 

Good game everyone! Thanks for letting me mod. I'll post a recap in the morning.


----------



## MeowMeow PE

THANK YOU @DLD PE !!!! 
Fun game!!!


----------



## beccabun PE

Woo hoo!!!! Way to go townies!!


----------



## djl PE

Nice! Now @jean15paul_PE , I’d love to hear your thoughts (and everyone else’s) about how I handled Cassandra. It was hard for my little brain and I want to learn


----------



## blybrook PE

Good game all. Thanks for modding @DLD PE 

Even if I was drowned early in the round, was fun to follow.

@djl PE, I think you handled the Cassandra roll the way it was intended. It's still a newer feature to the rounds so there's a few of us getting used to it.


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

Good Game all!!! Thanks for modding @DLD PE


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Good game all. Thanks for modding @DLD PE

@djl PE I think you were a good Cassandra in general, but this was a bad post. (No offense.) 



djl PE said:


> here are some things
> @JayKay PE is mafia
> @BlueBlueprintPE is vanilla
> @DLD PE is mod
> @EyehatethePEexam PE is mafia
> @Spitfire6532 is vanilla
> @MeowMeow PE is cop
> @beccabun PE is vanilla
> @txjennah PE is mafia
> @ChebyshevII PE PMP is doc
> I am vanilla



I don't know if the mafia caught it, but...

The only reason to do a post like this is to hide your vision. If you're a townie, the only vision that it's important to hide is the identity of the cop or doctor. So everything else is obviously irrelevant. You only identified a single person as the cop and a single person as the doc. So the mafia knows to target those two players.

I definitely saw this post as a help to the mafia. It actually made me wonder if you were a mafia Cassandra.

If you're hiding a vision, it would be much more effective to identify many docs and/or cops. When I was Cassandra my plan to hide a vision was to identify every player with the role I wanted to hide.

I hope this isn't too critical. Just the thoughts that I had when you posted it.


----------



## djl PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> Good game all. Thanks for modding @DLD PE
> 
> @djl PE I think you were a good Cassandra in general, but this was a bad post. (No offense.)
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know if the mafia caught it, but...
> 
> The only reason to do a post like this is to hide your vision. If you're a townie, the only vision that it's important to hide is the identity of the cop or doctor. So everything else is obviously irrelevant. You only identified a single person as the cop and a single person as the doc. So the mafia knows to target those two players.
> 
> I definitely saw this post as a help to the mafia. It actually made me wonder if you were a mafia Cassandra.
> 
> If you're hiding a vision, it would be much more effective to identify many docs and/or cops. When I was Cassandra my plan to hide a vision was to identify every player with the role I wanted to hide.
> 
> I hope this isn't too critical. Just the thoughts that I had when you posted it.


No, thanks, you’re right. Good points!


----------



## DLD PE

*Day 6:*

@EyehatethePEexam PE watched as his playing partner @JayKay PE climbed halfway up the redwood. Her stay tee shot found its way into the giant trees, but no one saw it come down. @djl PE spotted it among the branches, and rather than take a penalty for an unplayable lie, @JayKay PE decide to take her chances and hit the ball out of the tree. She hit a magnificent shot. She didn't reach the green, but it was only 20 yards short and in the fairway, a bogey at worst. She climbed down and was congratulated by the others, but @BlueBlueprintPE (who was playing the group behind with @beccabun PE and @MeowMeow PE ) declared, "Hey, nice shot, but you have to take a 2-stroke penalty for violating rule 10.1c. Since you were facing the green while hitting your ball, that means you straddled the line of your intended path. Sorry, but you have to take a penalty."

With so many ups and downs the past few days, @JayKay PE finally lost it. "This tournament is stupid! Golf is stupid! Hitting a little white ball over 150 acres among giant trees that should be left alone, I'm done with all this crap!" She went over and started hacking at @BlueBlueprintPE with her 7-iron. "Whoa, wait!", cried @MeowMeow PE. "Don't kill @BlueBlueprintPE ...we're not sure if they're even the mafia!" "I don't care. I'm done with golf and this effing tournament", said @JayKay PE , as she finished her work on @BlueBlueprintPE and wrapped them around the nearest tree with the rest of her clubs. She stormed off. "Wait, where are you going?", asked @beccabun PE . "Yeah, aren't you going to at least finish? You might win this thing!", added @EyehatethePEexam PE . @JayKay PE replied, "Hell with golf. I'm going home to knit. Where's @MadamPirate PE ?"

@BlueBlueprintPE was lynched by the town. They were mafia. Townies win!

Thanks again for letting me mod. This was fun! I'm in for next round.

Game recap:


----------



## JayKay PE

DLD PE said:


> With so many ups and downs the past few days, @JayKay PE finally lost it. "This tournament is stupid! Golf is stupid! Hitting a little white ball over 150 acres among giant trees that should be left alone, I'm done with all this crap!" She went over and started hacking at @BlueBlueprintPE with her 7-iron. "Whoa, wait!", cried @MeowMeow PE. "Don't kill @BlueBlueprintPE ...we're not sure if they're even the mafia!" "I don't care. I'm done with golf and this effing tournament", said @JayKay PE , as she finished her work on @BlueBlueprintPE and wrapped them around the nearest tree with the rest of her clubs. She stormed off. "Wait, where are you going?", asked @beccabun PE . "Yeah, aren't you going to at least finish? You might win this thing!", added @EyehatethePEexam PE . @JayKay PE replied, "Hell with golf. I'm going home to knit. Where's @MadamPirate PE ?"


This is the most appropriate in-character write up of jaykay I have ever read. I love it.

Except I neither know how to golf nor knit.

So.


----------



## djl PE

DLD PE said:


> 2-stroke penalty for violating rule 10.1c. Since you were facing the green while hitting your ball, that means you straddled the line of your intended path.


Is this real????


----------



## DLD PE

djl PE said:


> Is this real????


Yes, and it happened recently:









Pro amused, saddened by bizarre penalty: 'The rules of golf remain undefeated'


Dylan Frittelli's ball was stuck in a tree at the RBC. Then came a miraculous par save, a penalty and an unexpected reaction.




golf.com


----------



## djl PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> I definitely saw this post as a help to the mafia. It actually made me wonder if you were a mafia Cassandra.


Also, LOL at "so stupid it seemed maniacal"


----------



## djl PE

DLD PE said:


> Yes, and it happened recently:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pro amused, saddened by bizarre penalty: 'The rules of golf remain undefeated'
> 
> 
> Dylan Frittelli's ball was stuck in a tree at the RBC. Then came a miraculous par save, a penalty and an unexpected reaction.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> golf.com


wow, good to know!!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I always dread being mafia because it usually means I cost my team the game. Nevertheless, good game everyone!


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> Good game all. Thanks for modding @DLD PE
> 
> @djl PE I think you were a good Cassandra in general, but this was a bad post. (No offense.)
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know if the mafia caught it, but...
> 
> The only reason to do a post like this is to hide your vision. If you're a townie, the only vision that it's important to hide is the identity of the cop or doctor. So everything else is obviously irrelevant. You only identified a single person as the cop and a single person as the doc. So the mafia knows to target those two players.
> 
> I definitely saw this post as a help to the mafia. It actually made me wonder if you were a mafia Cassandra.
> 
> If you're hiding a vision, it would be much more effective to identify many docs and/or cops. When I was Cassandra my plan to hide a vision was to identify every player with the role I wanted to hide.
> 
> I hope this isn't too critical. Just the thoughts that I had when you posted it.


Exactly what I thought when I saw it. If he was a mafia Cassandra he'd be covering for his buddies so one of the mafia revelations is legit and the others are false flags. If he was a town Cassandra one of the doc/cop roles was correct. At the time I don't believe we'd found a mafia yet and I couldn't narrow much out of this list. I should have referred back to this post when arguing for my @djl PE vote yesterday, though. 

Cassandra will be mafia next time, I'm 43% sure of it.


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

DLD PE said:


> The town lynched @BlueBlueprintPE , who was the remaining mafia. Townies win!
> 
> Good game everyone! Thanks for letting me mod. I'll post a recap in the morning.


So, @BlueBlueprintPE why did you vote for @txjennah PE on Friday?


----------



## JayKay PE

ChebyshevII PE PMP said:


> I always dread being mafia because it usually means I cost my team the game. Nevertheless, good game everyone!


Usually when I'm mafia, I have no idea what's going on and then I somehow fall into the endgame.


----------



## txjennah PE

Good game everyone! Thanks for modding @DLD PE


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

EyehatethePEexam PE said:


> So, @BlueBlueprintPE why did you vote for @txjennah PE on Friday?


for exactly the result it had .. to deflect suspicion.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

DLD PE said:


> *Day 6:*
> 
> @EyehatethePEexam PE watched as his playing partner @JayKay PE climbed halfway up the redwood. Her stay tee shot found its way into the giant trees, but no one saw it come down. @djl PE spotted it among the branches, and rather than take a penalty for an unplayable lie, @JayKay PE decide to take her chances and hit the ball out of the tree. She hit a magnificent shot. She didn't reach the green, but it was only 20 yards short and in the fairway, a bogey at worst. She climbed down and was congratulated by the others, but @BlueBlueprintPE (who was playing the group behind with @beccabun PE and @MeowMeow PE ) declared, "Hey, nice shot, but you have to take a 2-stroke penalty for violating rule 10.1c. Since you were facing the green while hitting your ball, that means you straddled the line of your intended path. Sorry, but you have to take a penalty."
> 
> With so many ups and downs the past few days, @JayKay PE finally lost it. "This tournament is stupid! Golf is stupid! Hitting a little white ball over 150 acres among giant trees that should be left alone, I'm done with all this crap!" She went over and started hacking at @BlueBlueprintPE with her 7-iron. "Whoa, wait!", cried @MeowMeow PE. "Don't kill @BlueBlueprintPE ...we're not sure if they're even the mafia!" "I don't care. I'm done with golf and this effing tournament", said @JayKay PE , as she finished her work on @BlueBlueprintPE and wrapped them around the nearest tree with the rest of her clubs. She stormed off. "Wait, where are you going?", asked @beccabun PE . "Yeah, aren't you going to at least finish? You might win this thing!", added @EyehatethePEexam PE . @JayKay PE replied, "Hell with golf. I'm going home to knit. Where's @MadamPirate PE ?"
> 
> @BlueBlueprintPE was lynched by the town. They were mafia. Townies win!
> 
> Thanks again for letting me mod. This was fun! I'm in for next round.
> 
> Game recap:
> 
> View attachment 27690
> 
> 
> View attachment 27689


I request that endgame summaries include Cassandra visions


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

djl PE said:


> Is this real????


I was about to ask the same thing


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

BlueBlueprintPE said:


> for exactly the result it had .. to deflect suspicion.


May your tap cold water always be lukewarm until you've redeemed yourself for this trickery.


----------



## DLD PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> I request that endgame summaries include Cassandra visions


It basically went:

First vision on Day 3: Meow is the cop
Second vision: JayKay is a regular townie
Third vision: Beccabun is a regular townie


----------



## RBHeadge PE

ChebyshevII PE PMP said:


> I always dread being mafia because it usually means I cost my team the game. Nevertheless, good game everyone!


Doesn't look like that happened this time. POE (process of elimination) sealed your fate this time.



BlueBlueprintPE said:


> for exactly the result it had .. to deflect suspicion.


It was a bold strategy. You were even the critical vote that night! Under the right circumstances it might have payed off for you and the mafia, but the numbers weren't in your favor and it wasn't enough to overcome POE.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

EyehatethePEexam PE said:


> May your tap cold water always be lukewarm until you've redeemed yourself for this trickery.


That's just cruel.


----------



## RBHeadge PE




----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

EyehatethePEexam PE said:


> May your tap cold water always be lukewarm until you've redeemed yourself for this trickery.





RBHeadge PE said:


> That's just cruel.


That is cruel!!! I installed a tankless hot water heater to specifically allow myself hot, long showers....


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

How long did it take to figure out @JayKay PE was maf?


----------



## DLD PE

Unintended Max P.E. said:


> How long did it take to figure out @JayKay PE was maf?


I've known the entire time.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Unintended Max P.E. said:


> How long did it take to figure out @JayKay PE was maf?





DLD PE said:


> I've known the entire time.


So did I.


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

BlueBlueprintPE said:


> That is cruel!!! I installed a tankless hot water heater to specifically allow myself hot, long showers....


Don't tell my wife that exists...we have about an hour of continuous hot water, her showers last until the hot water runs out.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

EyehatethePEexam PE said:


> Don't tell my wife that exists...we have about an hour of continuous hot water, her showers last until the hot water runs out.


Happy wife, happy life.
Plus, tankless should be an energy saver, so win-win.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Alrighty kids, MP doesn't have to travel for a bit, so who is in for some Mafia?!


----------



## MeowMeow PE

I’M IN!!!!


----------



## DLD PE

I'll play if @tj_PE plays.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Sign me up, although if it ends up spilling over into next week I will probably be mostly unavailable.


----------



## txjennah PE

I'm in!


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Oh... MP is back
I'm in.


----------



## JayKay PE

DLD PE said:


> I'll play if @tj_PE plays.


I'll play if @tj_PE doesn't play


----------



## Dothracki PE

JayKay PE said:


> I'll play if @tj_PE doesn't play


@tj_PE and @JayKay PE are going to play! as am I


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

MadamPirate PE said:


> Alrighty kids, MP doesn't have to travel for a bit, so who is in for some Mafia?!


In it for an early dedding!


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

JayKay PE said:


> I'll play if @tj_PE doesn't play


I refuse to play because of this.


----------



## blybrook PE

I'm in for another round this week. Might be my last for a while with the upcoming field work.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Woo, 9 players already! @RBHeadge PE @djl PE @EyehatethePEexam PE @beccabun PE @BlueBlueprintPE @NikR_PE @Roarbark @vhab49_PE ?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

I'm unable to play this next round. But I am willing to mod the next round if no-one else has volunteered.


----------



## DLD PE

@MadamPirate PE I'm in.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

MadamPirate PE said:


> Woo, 9 players already! @RBHeadge PE @djl PE @EyehatethePEexam PE @beccabun PE @BlueBlueprintPE @NikR_PE @Roarbark @vhab49_PE ?


@MadamPirate PE kicked me out?


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Why is everyone some sort of lower intestine?


----------



## MadamPirate PE

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> @MadamPirate PE kicked me out?


No, those were the folks who hadn't responded yet.


----------



## djl PE

I'm in @MadamPirate PE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

MadamPirate PE said:


> No, those were the folks who hadn't responded yet.


Yasss! Feelin' cute, might murder today.


----------



## MeowMeow PE

Don’t forget @Spitfire6532 !!


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

MadamPirate PE said:


> No, those were the folks who hadn't responded yet.


Oh, I thought you kicked me out too.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> Oh, I thought you kicked me out too.


I'd never kick you out!


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

MadamPirate PE said:


> Woo, 9 players already! @RBHeadge PE @djl PE @EyehatethePEexam PE @beccabun PE @BlueBlueprintPE @NikR_PE @Roarbark @vhab49_PE ?


I'm in- but construction season is starting and my presence may be erratic.


----------



## Spitfire6532

MeowMeow PE said:


> Don’t forget @Spitfire6532 !!


Appreciate the call out , I'm in!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

EyehatethePEexam PE said:


> my presence may be erratic


Suspish!


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

EyehatethePEexam PE said:


> I'm in- but construction season is starting and my presence may be erratic.


What is construction season?


----------



## MadamPirate PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> What is construction season?


In places where there's winter, it's !winter.


----------



## DLD PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> What is construction season?


When schools start to let out, construction ramps up in my field (MEP construction).


----------



## JayKay PE

Unintended Max P.E. said:


> Why is everyone some sort of lower intestine?


Just want to prevent watery stools.

You should be thanking us for our hard work.


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

MadamPirate PE said:


> Woo, 9 players already! @RBHeadge PE @djl PE @EyehatethePEexam PE @beccabun PE @BlueBlueprintPE @NikR_PE @Roarbark @vhab49_PE ?


I'll play! I just passed the PMP, so I feel like I can breathe again! Still crazy busy, but not study focused anymore!


----------



## djl PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> What is construction season?


Based on @EyehatethePEexam PE 's avatar, I'd say its spring-fall where temps never get too low to pave asphalt


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

MadamPirate PE said:


> In places where there's winter, it's !winter.


Oh, I was wondering if you'd want to avoid construction in winter because of the frozen ground.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

We are at 13 players! I plan on starting tomorrow. Can someone please send me the mechanics for the Cassandra?


----------



## DLD PE

MadamPirate PE said:


> We are at 13 players! I plan on starting tomorrow. Can someone please send me the mechanics for the Cassandra?


Sent.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

I'll accept last minute additions til tomorrow morning, at which point I will send out roles and get this party started!


----------



## NikR_PE

MadamPirate PE said:


> Woo, 9 players already! @RBHeadge PE @djl PE @EyehatethePEexam PE @beccabun PE @BlueBlueprintPE @NikR_PE @Roarbark @vhab49_PE ?


I am in


----------



## beccabun PE

@MadamPirate PE im in if it's not too late to join?


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

MadamPirate PE said:


> Woo, 9 players already! @RBHeadge PE @djl PE @EyehatethePEexam PE @beccabun PE @BlueBlueprintPE @NikR_PE @Roarbark @vhab49_PE ?


In, if not too late. If too late, ok.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

@vhab49_PE and @beccabun PE you're in! I'm going to send out roles shortly and then we can do this thing!


----------



## chart94 PE

MadamPirate PE said:


> @vhab49_PE and @beccabun PE you're in! I'm going to send out roles shortly and then we can do this thing!


i can play also if you would like


----------



## MadamPirate PE

chart94 PE said:


> i can play also if you would like


I was just about to send roles, so you squeaked in in the nick of time. Rerolling roles, then this round is closed for additional players!


----------



## blybrook PE

@MadamPirate PE todays vote is for @NikR_PE cause the randomizer and name generator picked him. 

Subject to change with the game actually starting.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

There are townsfolk (townies), and Mafia members. Townsfolk are going to try to eliminate the Mafia with extreme prejudice before the Mafia eliminates them. The game ends when either all of the Mafia is eliminated (town wins), or there are fewer townsfolk than Mafia members (Mafia wins). The game ends when either all of the Mafia is eliminated (town wins), or there are fewer townsfolk than Mafia members (Mafia wins).

The Mafia members are going to privately tell me who they would like to eliminate during the night. I will reveal to everyone what happened the next morning. Night eliminated players will not have their role revealed.

In addition to regular townsfolk and members of the Mafia, there is a Doctor, a Cassandra, and a Cop. The Doctor can choose someone to “save” during the night; if they choose the same person the Mafia chose, then that player will escape being eliminated that night. The Cop can “investigate” players during the day. The Doctor and Cop are on the same side as the town.

During the day, everybody (Townsfolk and Mafia) will publicly vote for a person to sacrifice; I will eliminate the person with the most votes at the end of the day and reveal what their role was.

The Mafia members know who each other are, but no one knows anyone else’s role except me. I have sent more specific instructions to the members of the Mafia, the Doctor, and the Cop. Cassandra will receive further instructions if/when they are activated. If you did not receive a PM from me, then you are a regular townsfolk.

You may use this thread to vote and post about the game. Anyone (playing or not playing, eliminated or not) can use this thread to speculate, discuss, accuse, or otherwise participate in the game; just please make sure to follow regular EB forum guidelines.

To vote on a person to eliminate, mention me ( @MadamPirate PE ) in a post on this thread and tell me specifically that 1) you are voting and 2) the username of the person you are voting to eliminate. Please submit your votes by 9:00 pm Eastern Time each day; I will count votes after that time as being for the next day.

Your vote only counts if you are playing and not yet eliminated. If there is a tie for most votes, I will pick one of the voted users at random; or have a best 2/3 rock paper scissors match. If there are no votes, I will pick a person at random (i.e. role will not matter) to eliminate; suffice it to say it’s in both groups’ best interest to vote for at least one person.

The first vote will take place tonight on Tuesday, May 3rd.

For reference, the players in this round are:
@MeowMeow PE @DLD PE @ChebyshevII PE PMP @txjennah PE @jean15paul_PE @JayKay PE @Dothracki PE @squaretaper LIT AF PE @blybrook PE @djl PE @EyehatethePEexam PE @Spitfire6532 @BlueBlueprintPE PMP @beccabun PE @vhab49_PE @chart94 PE @NikR_PE


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Boy oh boy oh boy oh boy oh boy oh boy I'm townie.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

ChebyshevII PE PMP said:


> Boy oh boy oh boy oh boy oh boy oh boy I'm townie.


+1 for text/avatar alignment


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Yasss TOWNIE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

@MadamPirate PE I vote for @Dothracki PE bc random spray and pray.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

vote update:
1 x @Dothracki PE (square)


----------



## NikR_PE

@MadamPirate PE i vote for a mafia. Feel free to choose any one. 

If that is not acceptable, i vote to activate Cassandra


----------



## JayKay PE

Normal townie again. Which is good, since I'm super busy this week and prob will forget to check the website.


----------



## DLD PE

Just got back from Wal-Mart. Dang we're starting and already voting?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Starting to collect PDUs for my PMP cert. I listened to a couple of 1 to 1.5 hour long lectures only to find out I wasn't authenticated with their system when I watched them. So I need to watch them over again.


----------



## blybrook PE

@MadamPirate PE my current vote is for @ChebyshevII PE PMP so he can get his ceu's and have time for his kids...


----------



## MadamPirate PE

vote update:
1 x @Dothracki PE (square)
1 x @ChebyshevII PE PMP (bly)


----------



## MeowMeow PE

Will a picture of a cat wearing a knitted hat trigger Cassandra?


----------



## MadamPirate PE

I forgot @NikR_PE I'm a jerk. Updated the list.


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

djl PE said:


> Based on @EyehatethePEexam PE 's avatar, I'd say its spring-fall where temps never get too low to pave asphalt


That's correct, usually May to mid November, with greatly reduced hours the first and last month (reduced on DOT projects- increased on commercial and municipal projects). We also have a very silly government that will shut down a project because it's too cold, if it doesn't warm up in 2 weeks then they want you to write a letter explaining how you're going to address the situation (spray lots and lots of aerosol) and continue work. So for the two weeks when it was 35-38 degrees we can't work, but we need to finish the road, so after 2 weeks we get to resume work when it's 25-28 degrees. I take off for hunting season in early November so I can't be blamed for the terrible work that's done when we shouldn't be working.


----------



## chart94 PE

I am going to shoot in the dark for now, @NikR_PE cause he wants to take over the world. @MadamPirate PE


----------



## Dothracki PE

ALRIGHT STOP, COLLABORATE AND LISTEN, ICE IS BACK WITH A BRAND NEW INVENTION


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

MadamPirate PE said:


> There are townsfolk (townies), and Mafia members. Townsfolk are going to try to eliminate the Mafia with extreme prejudice before the Mafia eliminates them. The game ends when either all of the Mafia is eliminated (town wins), or there are fewer townsfolk than Mafia members (Mafia wins). The game ends when either all of the Mafia is eliminated (town wins), or there are fewer townsfolk than Mafia members (Mafia wins).
> 
> The Mafia members are going to privately tell me who they would like to eliminate during the night. I will reveal to everyone what happened the next morning. Night eliminated players will not have their role revealed.
> 
> In addition to regular townsfolk and members of the Mafia, there is a Doctor, a Cassandra, and a Cop. The Doctor can choose someone to “save” during the night; if they choose the same person the Mafia chose, then that player will escape being eliminated that night. The Cop can “investigate” players during the day. The Doctor and Cop are on the same side as the town.
> 
> During the day, everybody (Townsfolk and Mafia) will publicly vote for a person to sacrifice; I will eliminate the person with the most votes at the end of the day and reveal what their role was.
> 
> The Mafia members know who each other are, but no one knows anyone else’s role except me. I have sent more specific instructions to the members of the Mafia, the Doctor, and the Cop. Cassandra will receive further instructions if/when they are activated. If you did not receive a PM from me, then you are a regular townsfolk.
> 
> You may use this thread to vote and post about the game. Anyone (playing or not playing, eliminated or not) can use this thread to speculate, discuss, accuse, or otherwise participate in the game; just please make sure to follow regular EB forum guidelines.
> 
> To vote on a person to eliminate, mention me ( @MadamPirate PE ) in a post on this thread and tell me specifically that 1) you are voting and 2) the username of the person you are voting to eliminate. Please submit your votes by 9:00 pm Eastern Time each day; I will count votes after that time as being for the next day.
> 
> Your vote only counts if you are playing and not yet eliminated. If there is a tie for most votes, I will pick one of the voted users at random; or have a best 2/3 rock paper scissors match. If there are no votes, I will pick a person at random (i.e. role will not matter) to eliminate; suffice it to say it’s in both groups’ best interest to vote for at least one person.
> 
> The first vote will take place tonight on Tuesday, May 3rd.
> 
> For reference, the players in this round are:
> @MeowMeow PE @DLD PE @ChebyshevII PE PMP @txjennah PE @jean15paul_PE @JayKay PE @Dothracki PE @squaretaper LIT AF PE @blybrook PE @djl PE @EyehatethePEexam PE @Spitfire6532 @BlueBlueprintPE PMP @beccabun PE @vhab49_PE @chart94 PE @NikR_PE


So, roles were sent out? Vanilla tootsie rolls are my favorite.

Also, Cassandra is mafia this time. I'm convinced.


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

Dothracki PE said:


> ALRIGHT STOP, COLLABORATE AND LISTEN, ICE IS BACK WITH A BRAND NEW INVENTION


YOU BASTARD!!!!


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

MadamPirate PE said:


> I forgot @NikR_PE I'm a jerk. Updated the list.


This would imply that @NikR_PE is a townie.


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

If vanilla ice triggers Cassandra this round I'm insta-voting for @Dothracki PE


----------



## Dothracki PE

RICK ROLL FOR CASSANDRA?


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

EyehatethePEexam PE said:


> If vanilla ice triggers Cassandra this round I'm insta-voting for @Dothracki PE


I don't care if Cassandra's first vision is that Doth is a townie- still getting the hammer.


----------



## Dothracki PE

BLOODY CASSANDRA BLOODY CASSANDRA BLOODY CASSANDRA


----------



## DLD PE

Will Trump quotes by @Unintended Max P.E. trigger Cassandra?


----------



## Dothracki PE

DOUBLE


----------



## Dothracki PE

TRIPLE


----------



## Dothracki PE

DAMN @DLD PE INTERRUPTED, NOW TRIPLE


----------



## Dothracki PE

QUADRUPLE


----------



## Dothracki PE

QUINTUPLE?


----------



## DLD PE

Dothracki PE said:


> DAMN @DLD PE INTERRUPTED, NOW TRIPLE


You told me to stop and collaborate.


----------



## Dothracki PE

DLD PE said:


> You told me to stop and collaborate.


GOOD POINT, LET'S WAKE CASSANDRA


----------



## DLD PE

WILL IT EVER STOP, YO, I DON'T KNOW!


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

@MadamPirate PE I vote for @NikR_PE


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

@MadamPirate PE I retract my vote for @NikR_PE


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

@MadamPirate PE I vote for myself


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

@MadamPirate PE I vote for @MadamPirate PE


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

@MadamPirate PE I vote for @Unintended Max P.E.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Cassandra?


----------



## DLD PE

THE CASSANDRA HAS BEEN ACTIVATED!

Oh wait I'm not modding. Nevermind.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Vote update:
1 x @Dothracki PE (square)
1 x @ChebyshevII PE PMP (bly)
1 x @NikR_PE (chart)


----------



## djl PE

EyehatethePEexam PE said:


> That's correct, usually May to mid November, with greatly reduced hours the first and last month (reduced on DOT projects- increased on commercial and municipal projects). We also have a very silly government that will shut down a project because it's too cold, if it doesn't warm up in 2 weeks then they want you to write a letter explaining how you're going to address the situation (spray lots and lots of aerosol) and continue work. So for the two weeks when it was 35-38 degrees we can't work, but we need to finish the road, so after 2 weeks we get to resume work when it's 25-28 degrees. I take off for hunting season in early November so I can't be blamed for the terrible work that's done when we shouldn't be working.


What region do you work in? Temps sporadically affected us November-February when I was working on DOT jobs. It was also very dependent on whether there was a strict deadline to be met whether they actually wanted to uphold their specs on temperature.  Made my job as an inspector very frustrating.


----------



## djl PE

For the record I'm townie and hope so hard that I'm not cassandra again.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> This would imply that @NikR_PE is a townie.


unless she just didn't have him on the list... and sent him a role. ...hmmmm?


----------



## DLD PE

Looking for Cassandra


----------



## DLD PE

@Cassandra, I vote for @MadamPirate PE


----------



## MeowMeow PE

Cassandra?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

MeowMeow PE said:


> View attachment 27728
> 
> Cassandra?


"Cat"ssandra


----------



## MadamPirate PE

The sheer determination you guys are displaying to activate Cassandra is hilarious.


----------



## NikR_PE

@MadamPirate PE i vote for @NikR_PE 

Note: This is an attempt to activate Cassandra


----------



## blybrook PE

Activating Cassandra be like:


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Cassandra?


----------



## txjennah PE

SIMPLY


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

HAVING (I'm going along with this ONLY because I want to activate Cassie)


----------



## Spitfire6532

A


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

txjennah PE said:


> SIMPLY


NO.


----------



## MeowMeow PE

WONDERFUL


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

CHRISTMASTIME!!!!!!!


----------



## DLD PE

Wordle 318 2/6




@MadamPirate PE I vote for @NikR_PE because...well...you know.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

SPAM


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Vote update:
1 x @Dothracki PE (square)
1 x @ChebyshevII PE PMP (bly)
2 x @NikR_PE (chart, DLD)


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Cassandra has been activated.


----------



## DLD PE

MadamPirate PE said:


> Cassandra has been activated.


Wow! Was it @ChebyshevII PE PMP ? Way to go Cheby!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> Cassandra?


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

DLD PE said:


> Will Trump quotes by @Unintended Max P.E. trigger Cassandra?


who TF is Cassandra?


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

jean15paul_PE said:


> @MadamPirate PE I vote for myself


E'rry1 wants to use my strategy.


----------



## blybrook PE

Cassandra being activated causes the fun of attempting to activate to stop...


----------



## JayKay PE

@MadamPirate PE I vote for @Unintended Max P.E.


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

djl PE said:


> What region do you work in? Temps sporadically affected us November-February when I was working on DOT jobs. It was also very dependent on whether there was a strict deadline to be met whether they actually wanted to uphold their specs on temperature.  Made my job as an inspector very frustrating.


Upper midwest. I haven't seen snow in July yet...but I've only been here 9 years.


----------



## NikR_PE

First @MadamPirate PE forgets to add me to the list. And now y'all are voting for me. Looks like you don't want me here. Might as well go home and paint my carpet green.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

NikR_PE said:


> First @MadamPirate PE forgets to add me to the list. And now y'all are voting for me. Looks like you don't want me here. Might as well go home and paint my carpet green.


Before I endorse this, I must know what shade of green.


----------



## DLD PE

@MadamPirate PE I retract my vote from @NikR_PE because I don't want him to paint his carpet green. That would be...disgusting.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NikR_PE said:


> First @MadamPirate PE forgets to add me to the list. And now y'all are voting for me. Looks like you don't want me here. Might as well go home and paint my carpet green.


"carpet"


----------



## DLD PE

"drapes"


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Vote update:
1 x @Dothracki PE (square)
1 x @ChebyshevII PE PMP (bly)
1 x @NikR_PE (chart)


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

DLD PE said:


> "drapes"


"green"


----------



## NikR_PE

Unintended Max P.E. said:


> Before I endorse this, I must know what shade of green.


From the last time this was discussed it depended a lot on the lighting. 

@MeowMeow PE


----------



## NikR_PE

Since it is going towards a tie. I would like to add more folks to the pile. 
@MadamPirate PE i vote for @EyehatethePEexam PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Vote update:
1 x @Dothracki PE (square)
1 x @ChebyshevII PE PMP (bly)
1 x @NikR_PE (chart)
1 x @EyehatethePEexam PE (Nik)


----------



## djl PE

NikR_PE said:


> Since it is going towards a tie. I would like to add more folks to the pile.
> @MadamPirate PE i vote for @EyehatethePEexam PE


I also would like to do this. @MadamPirate PE I vote for @JayKay PE


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

@MadamPirate PE i vote for @djl PE.


----------



## DLD PE

Well, why not. @MadamPirate PE I randomly vote for @chart94 PE to add to the pile.


----------



## blybrook PE

Are we gonna have a first day round robin with everyone getting one vote? I don't think that's happened before...


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

@MadamPirate PE I'll add @blybrook PE to the pile.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Vote update:
1 x @Dothracki PE (square)
1 x @ChebyshevII PE PMP (bly)
1 x @NikR_PE (chart)
1 x @EyehatethePEexam PE (Nik)
1 x @JayKay PE (djl)
1 x @djl PE (vhab)
1 x @chart94 PE (DLD)
1 x @blybrook PE (cheby)

... you guys are ridiculous.


----------



## chart94 PE

DEAD


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

whelp ... let's see. may as well join in on this one... @MadamPirate PE I vote for @squaretaper LIT AF PE because the wheel told me to and someone else already voted for @NikR_PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Vote update:
1 x @Dothracki PE (square)
1 x @ChebyshevII PE PMP (bly)
1 x @NikR_PE (chart)
1 x @EyehatethePEexam PE (Nik)
1 x @JayKay PE (djl)
1 x @djl PE (vhab)
1 x @chart94 PE (DLD)
1 x @blybrook PE (cheby)
1 x @squaretaper LIT AF PE (blue)


----------



## Spitfire6532

I'm not much of one for voting in the first round, but I am kinda feeling left out right now.

@MadamPirate PE I will vote for @BlueBlueprintPE PMP to add them to the party.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I think the circle will be complete once @Dothracki PE votes for @vhab49_PE and @JayKay PE votes for @Spitfire6532?

Edit: nah, too many other players.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I have a sneaking suspicion that those who are not voting right now are mafia. So what I'm going to do is: @MadamPirate PE I change my vote from @blybrook PE to @MeowMeow PE


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

blybrook PE said:


> Are we gonna have a first day round robin with everyone getting one vote? I don't think that's happened before...


Pretty sure we've seen this before. Maybe not with everyone, but I've seen 5 or 6 way ties.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

This is useless. Why leave it up to chance?
I suspect that @NikR_PE is a townie, so I'll vote with him. That should protect 2 townies (me and him). 
@MadamPirate PE I vote for @EyehatethePEexam PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Vote update:
1 x @Dothracki PE (square)
1 x @ChebyshevII PE PMP (bly)
1 x @NikR_PE (chart)
2 x @EyehatethePEexam PE (Nik, jp)
1 x @JayKay PE (djl)
1 x @djl PE (vhab)
1 x @chart94 PE (DLD)
1 x @MeowMeow PE (cheby)
1 x @squaretaper LIT AF PE (blue)
1 x @BlueBlueprintPE PMP (spitfire)


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Bosses are in town so I'm leaving in ten minutes to go to dinner with them. Time will still be at 9PM EST/8PM CST/7PM MST/6PM PST etc. Any votes after that time will be for the next day.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

blybrook PE said:


> Are we gonna have a first day round robin with everyone getting one vote? I don't think that's happened before...


You might say it's a... :: puts on sunglasses:: ...CIRCLE MURK.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

MadamPirate PE said:


> Vote update:
> 1 x @Dothracki PE (square)
> 1 x @ChebyshevII PE PMP (bly)
> 1 x @NikR_PE (chart)
> 1 x @EyehatethePEexam PE (Nik)
> 1 x @JayKay PE (djl)
> 1 x @djl PE (vhab)
> 1 x @chart94 PE (DLD)
> 1 x @blybrook PE (cheby)
> 1 x @squaretaper LIT AF PE (blue)


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

In unrelated news, PMI is giving me credit for the PDU's I did but didn't get recorded. Apparently their website had a glitch.


----------



## blybrook PE

We're still missing a few votes to have everyone casting a vote for today...


----------



## blybrook PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> Pretty sure we've seen this before. Maybe not with everyone, but I've seen 5 or 6 way ties.


I've seen a large tied vote in the past when I was a spectator, just don't recall it being on the first day and including everyone (which isn't likely to occur today either)


----------



## MeowMeow PE

Wow had a crazy afternoon at work and it got wild on here!!! Well then @MadamPirate PE I throw a random vote out there for @Spitfire6532


----------



## Dothracki PE

Sorry, just missed it. I was busy setting up this in my garden. We are going to Florida to visit friends and family for the rest of the week. I didn't know if I would be able to leave the seedlings for a few days without water so I guess a better chance of survival outside. At worst case, I'll just start over with plants from the garden center if they don't survive.


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

Dothracki PE said:


> Sorry, just missed it. I was busy setting up this in my garden. We are going to Florida to visit friends and family for the rest of the week. I didn't know if I would be able to leave the seedlings for a few days without water so I guess a better chance of survival outside. At worst case, I'll just start over with plants from the garden center if they don't survive.
> 
> View attachment 27734


sus....


----------



## MadamPirate PE

(Just a reminder that the narration is fluff, and has no bearing on what's actually happening in the game, with the exception of player deaths being the actions that occur due to the game going on. Anytime I mention anything that is NOT directly tied to a player role, it is most likely fluff. Please feel free to PM me if you're unsure.)

Everyone piles off their buses, excited to spend a week at a cabin resort in the woods. Luggage is pulled from beneath the buses, and the group scrambles to get their suitcases and duffel bags before heading to their assigned cabins. @tj_PE is welcoming everyone to the site, and reminding them that they need to check their characters in before play can begin later that evening. 

@blybrook PE smiles at their cabinmate, @Spitfire6532 and pulls his LARP costume out of his suitcase. "I'm thrilled to be playing this new character in this game, I built a new costume and everything. I even got white contacts so it looks like I'm blind, just like my character!" Spitfire high-fives Bly, and pulls their own costume out of their suitcase. "That's awesome. I finally found go-go boots that I can walk around in all night, my costume for this character is finally complete." 

Elsewhere, the camp is bustling as @Unintended Max P.E. is guiding people to the locations for character check in, and then off to the theatre for rules and reminders before the game begins. Most of the group has come out of their cabins in their costumes, clutching their character sheets and chatting idly out of character before the game begins.

@tj_PE welcomes everyone, and reminds them that all props should be rubber or foam. If anyone is carrying a real weapon, they can see @leggo PE to have it peace-tied. All player versus player challenges should have a StoryTeller moderating, and if people are getting a little too heated, TJ can have them separated. She sets up the week with the plot of the week long game: Everyone is in town for a vampire Conclave, and the different factions are working on a peace treaty. With that, she dismisses everyone and tells them to have fun!

People break off into smaller groups, chatting In-Character to each other. Up on the stage, @EyehatethePEexam PE is chatting with someone wearing a cloak. They start pushing each other, and the cloaked person pulls a wooden stake from their side. With a swift overhand motion, they've stabbed @EyehatethePEexam PE in the heart. Eyehate freezes, eyes going wide, then scrabbles to pull the stake from their chest. They sink to the floor, dissolving into dust. The cloaked person picks up the stake and flees from the stage.

@EyehatethePEexam PE was lynched by the town. They were a real vampire (mafia).

Remaining players: @MeowMeow PE @DLD PE @ChebyshevII PE PMP @txjennah PE @jean15paul_PE @JayKay PE @Dothracki PE @squaretaper LIT AF PE @blybrook PE @djl PE @Spitfire6532 @BlueBlueprintPE PMP @beccabun PE @vhab49_PE @chart94 PE @NikR_PE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Heyoooooo! Got one!


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

MadamPirate PE said:


> (Just a reminder that the narration is fluff, and has no bearing on what's actually happening in the game, with the exception of player deaths being the actions that occur due to the game going on. Anytime I mention anything that is NOT directly tied to a player role, it is most likely fluff. Please feel free to PM me if you're unsure.)
> 
> Everyone piles off their buses, excited to spend a week at a cabin resort in the woods. Luggage is pulled from beneath the buses, and the group scrambles to get their suitcases and duffel bags before heading to their assigned cabins. @tj_PE is welcoming everyone to the site, and reminding them that they need to check their characters in before play can begin later that evening.
> 
> @blybrook PE smiles at their cabinmate, @Spitfire6532 and pulls his LARP costume out of his suitcase. "I'm thrilled to be playing this new character in this game, I built a new costume and everything. I even got white contacts so it looks like I'm blind, just like my character!" Spitfire high-fives Bly, and pulls their own costume out of their suitcase. "That's awesome. I finally found go-go boots that I can walk around in all night, my costume for this character is finally complete."
> 
> Elsewhere, the camp is bustling as @Unintended Max P.E. is guiding people to the locations for character check in, and then off to the theatre for rules and reminders before the game begins. Most of the group has come out of their cabins in their costumes, clutching their character sheets and chatting idly out of character before the game begins.
> 
> @tj_PE welcomes everyone, and reminds them that all props should be rubber or foam. If anyone is carrying a real weapon, they can see @leggo PE to have it peace-tied. All player versus player challenges should have a StoryTeller moderating, and if people are getting a little too heated, TJ can have them separated. She sets up the week with the plot of the week long game: Everyone is in town for a vampire Conclave, and the different factions are working on a peace treaty. With that, she dismisses everyone and tells them to have fun!
> 
> People break off into smaller groups, chatting In-Character to each other. Up on the stage, @EyehatethePEexam PE is chatting with someone wearing a cloak. They start pushing each other, and the cloaked person pulls a wooden stake from their side. With a swift overhand motion, they've stabbed @EyehatethePEexam PE in the heart. Eyehate freezes, eyes going wide, then scrabbles to pull the stake from their chest. They sink to the floor, dissolving into dust. The cloaked person picks up the stake and flees from the stage.
> 
> @EyehatethePEexam PE was lynched by the town. They were a real vampire (mafia).
> 
> Remaining players: @MeowMeow PE @DLD PE @ChebyshevII PE PMP @txjennah PE @jean15paul_PE @JayKay PE @Dothracki PE @squaretaper LIT AF PE @blybrook PE @djl PE @Spitfire6532 @BlueBlueprintPE PMP @beccabun PE @vhab49_PE @chart94 PE @NikR_PE


Nice!
You're welcome.
LOL


----------



## blybrook PE

Progress on day one! Even with all the randomization going on. Let's do this!


----------



## chart94 PE

That was lucky for us!! Lets keep this going!


----------



## DLD PE

Great job! Now don't get cocky! We need to protect @NikR_PE and @jean15paul_PE!


----------



## NikR_PE

That was extremely lucky.


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE




----------



## JayKay PE

ChebyshevII PE PMP said:


> I have a sneaking suspicion that those who are not voting right now are mafia. So what I'm going to do is: @MadamPirate PE I change my vote from @blybrook PE to @MeowMeow PE


False. I got distracted by baking tres leche cake and cuddling with Odin.


----------



## JayKay PE

WAIT. ARE WE LARPING. BUT WITH REAL VAMPIRES? WHAT IS THIS PLOT?


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

JayKay PE said:


> WAIT. ARE WE LARPING. BUT WITH REAL VAMPIRES? WHAT IS THIS PLOT?


I see you. Sup.


----------



## MeowMeow PE

Wow I’m sorry for voting for Spit because his costume sounds fiercely fabulous!


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

Nice! Great start for us townies!!!


----------



## JayKay PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> I see you. Sup.


ALL DRESSED UP AND READY TO PLAY


----------



## MadamPirate PE

The night goes on, with some political intrigue happening in the game. Vampires are old after all, and they only care about one thing - power. The three factions are forced to elect a representative for the treaty meeting. @tj_PE tells the players who are the representatives to head over to one of the cabins, and she will be there to moderate, she just needs a quick bio break.

@jean15paul_PE is the representative for the Camarilla, and he looks sharp in his 3 piece suit and matching Panama hat. @vhab49_PE is the representative for the Sabbat, and her Trinity from the Matrix costume doesn't even squeak. Her makeup is ON POINT, making her eyes hollow and her cheekbones high. @Dothracki PE is the representative for the Anarchs, and his jeans are perfectly filthy, his beat up leather jacket starting to fray at the seams, his Smiths t-shirt artfully torn.

The three players wander over toward the cabin, and @tj_PE meets them there. "Where's @jean15paul_PE, I thought he was the Camarilla representative for this meeting?" Vhab and Doth shrug, looking at each other and out the window of the cabin. TJ sighs, heading back to the rest of the players to look for JP. She asks around and no one has seen him. She asks for another player to volunteer as the Camarilla representative, and asks a group of players to go look for JP.

No one is able to find him, and they give up after an hour. The camp is large, he has to be around here somewhere? 

@jean15paul_PE was killed by the real vampires (mafia)

Remaining players: @MeowMeow PE @DLD PE @ChebyshevII PE PMP @txjennah PE @JayKay PE @Dothracki PE @squaretaper LIT AF PE @blybrook PE @djl PE @Spitfire6532 @BlueBlueprintPE PMP @beccabun PE @vhab49_PE @chart94 PE @NikR_PE


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

MadamPirate PE said:


> The night goes on, with some political intrigue happening in the game. Vampires are old after all, and they only care about one thing - power. The three factions are forced to elect a representative for the treaty meeting. @tj_PE tells the players who are the representatives to head over to one of the cabins, and she will be there to moderate, she just needs a quick bio break.
> 
> @jean15paul_PE is the representative for the Camarilla, and he looks sharp in his 3 piece suit and matching Panama hat. @vhab49_PE is the representative for the Sabbat, and her Trinity from the Matrix costume doesn't even squeak. Her makeup is ON POINT, making her eyes hollow and her cheekbones high. @Dothracki PE is the representative for the Anarchs, and his jeans are perfectly filthy, his beat up leather jacket starting to fray at the seams, his Smiths t-shirt artfully torn.
> 
> The three players wander over toward the cabin, and @tj_PE meets them there. "Where's @jean15paul_PE, I thought he was the Camarilla representative for this meeting?" Vhab and Doth shrug, looking at each other and out the window of the cabin. TJ sighs, heading back to the rest of the players to look for JP. She asks around and no one has seen him. She asks for another player to volunteer as the Camarilla representative, and asks a group of players to go look for JP.
> 
> No one is able to find him, and they give up after an hour. The camp is large, he has to be around here somewhere?
> 
> @jean15paul_PE was killed by the real vampires (mafia)
> 
> Remaining players: @MeowMeow PE @DLD PE @ChebyshevII PE PMP @txjennah PE @JayKay PE @Dothracki PE @squaretaper LIT AF PE @blybrook PE @djl PE @Spitfire6532 @BlueBlueprintPE PMP @beccabun PE @vhab49_PE @chart94 PE @NikR_PE


Justice for the evildoers!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Based on interactions I have strong inclinations that @djl PE is a townie.

I still suspect @MeowMeow PE though. @MadamPirate PE I maintain my vote in that direction.


----------



## JayKay PE

Everyone knows Panama hats are not tolerated by vampires! @jean15paul_PE your hubris and pride to looking fucking stellar has been your downfall!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Vote update: 
1 x @MeowMeow PE (cheby)


----------



## DLD PE




----------



## chart94 PE

Bugs bunny is based


----------



## chart94 PE

i too will vote for @MeowMeow PE @MadamPirate PE cause I will be on vacation soon!


----------



## blybrook PE

Wait, we lost @jean15paul_PE and not @squaretaper LIT AF PE??

My vote could be going in that direction. I want to see what else happens first.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

MadamPirate PE said:


> The night goes on, with some political intrigue happening in the game. Vampires are old after all, and they only care about one thing - power. The three factions are forced to elect a representative for the treaty meeting. @tj_PE tells the players who are the representatives to head over to one of the cabins, and she will be there to moderate, she just needs a quick bio break.
> 
> @jean15paul_PE is the representative for the Camarilla, and he looks sharp in his 3 piece suit and matching Panama hat. @vhab49_PE is the representative for the Sabbat, and her Trinity from the Matrix costume doesn't even squeak. Her makeup is ON POINT, making her eyes hollow and her cheekbones high. @Dothracki PE is the representative for the Anarchs, and his jeans are perfectly filthy, his beat up leather jacket starting to fray at the seams, his Smiths t-shirt artfully torn.
> 
> The three players wander over toward the cabin, and @tj_PE meets them there. "Where's @jean15paul_PE, I thought he was the Camarilla representative for this meeting?" Vhab and Doth shrug, looking at each other and out the window of the cabin. TJ sighs, heading back to the rest of the players to look for JP. She asks around and no one has seen him. She asks for another player to volunteer as the Camarilla representative, and asks a group of players to go look for JP.
> 
> No one is able to find him, and they give up after an hour. The camp is large, he has to be around here somewhere?
> 
> @jean15paul_PE was killed by the real vampires (mafia)
> 
> Remaining players: @MeowMeow PE @DLD PE @ChebyshevII PE PMP @txjennah PE @JayKay PE @Dothracki PE @squaretaper LIT AF PE @blybrook PE @djl PE @Spitfire6532 @BlueBlueprintPE PMP @beccabun PE @vhab49_PE @chart94 PE @NikR_PE





JayKay PE said:


> Everyone knows Panama hats are not tolerated by vampires! @jean15paul_PE your hubris and pride to looking fucking stellar has been your downfall!


Love yall.  
I can't say this is surprising. At least I was able to make a contribution before I got dedded.
Now I have more free time to work on dismantling the patriarchy.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Vote update:
2 x @MeowMeow PE (cheby, chart)


----------



## MeowMeow PE

You guys I promise I’m not mafia!!!


----------



## NikR_PE

Since square is still alive. He must be mafia. 

@MadamPirate PE i vote for @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Vote update:
2 x @MeowMeow PE (cheby, chart)
1 x @squaretaper LIT AF PE (Nik)


----------



## chart94 PE

MeowMeow PE said:


> You guys I promise I’m not mafia!!!


super pinky promise?


----------



## MeowMeow PE

chart94 PE said:


> super pinky promise?


Super super duper pinky promise, cross my heart


----------



## JayKay PE

I don't trust chebs.

@MadamPirate PE I vote for @ChebyshevII PE PMP


----------



## blybrook PE

I inclined to believe @ChebyshevII PE PMP is the Cassandra based on this mornings post. Could be wrong.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

JayKay PE said:


> I don't trust chebs.


Why?


----------



## blybrook PE

@MadamPirate PE today's vote is for @squaretaper LIT AF PE or until more information is revealed.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Vote update:
2 x @MeowMeow PE (cheby, chart)
1 x @squaretaper LIT AF PE (Nik)
1 X @ChebyshevII PE PMP (JK)


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

MadamPirate PE said:


> Vote update:
> 2 x @MeowMeow PE (cheby, chart)
> 1 x @squaretaper LIT AF PE (Nik)
> 1 X @ChebyshevII PE PMP (JK)


Bly voted toward square also...you might have just missed it


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Vote update:
2 x @MeowMeow PE (cheby, chart)
2 x @squaretaper LIT AF PE (Nik, bly)
1 X @ChebyshevII PE PMP (JK)


----------



## MadamPirate PE

ChebyshevII PE PMP said:


> Bly voted toward square also...you might have just missed it


I did - I just updated.


----------



## Spitfire6532

@MadamPirate PE I vote for @JayKay PE


----------



## DLD PE

Thoughts:

Unless someone else posts a "vision-esque" piece of info, I'm inclined to believe Cheby is the Cassandra for the time being. If he's townie, he's going to be a target tonight. @NikR_PE cast a vote to lynch the mafia, and even if random, it would be highly unlikely he would vote for a fellow mafia, so I'm putting @NikR_PE in the "town++" category for now. 

@MadamPirate PE I'm going to vote for @chart94 PE for the time being (since he voted for @NikR_PE ).


----------



## JayKay PE

blybrook PE said:


> I inclined to believe @ChebyshevII PE PMP is the Cassandra based on this mornings post. Could be wrong.


Just because chebs is cassandra doesn't mean they can't be mafia.


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

Can I volunteer to be the doc assistant? I just renewed my CPR/First Aid Training... so I'm good to go!


----------



## JayKay PE

ChebyshevII PE PMP said:


> Why?


Because it looks like your icon has a little censored button. Meaning you're not safe for children. Ergo: maf


----------



## txjennah PE

So I definitely want to vote Square, but the past two games have thrown a wrench in my hypothesis. So I'm gonna wait this night out. But I'M WATCHING YOU @squaretaper LIT AF PE

@MadamPirate PE I vote for @ChebyshevII PE PMP but I'm open to changing my mind with more data


----------



## JayKay PE

JayKay at campground:


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

JayKay PE said:


> Because it looks like your icon has a little censored button. Meaning you're not safe for children. Ergo: maf
> 
> View attachment 27744


I'm glad someone finally noticed this. I thought about saying something but I decided not to. Good catch!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Ok, well, since people are voting my direction, I guess I'll go ahead and state it plainly. I am Cassandra. I know for sure that @djl PE is a regular townie, he was in my vision last night.

I do not know anything else as of yet.

Also, I am not mafia.

Do with this what you will.


----------



## txjennah PE

@MadamPirate PE I retract my vote for the time being.


----------



## blybrook PE

JayKay PE said:


> Just because chebs is cassandra doesn't mean they can't be mafia.


This is true, I'm hedging a bet that he isn't mafia. We've yet to see a rotten Cassandra.

EDIT: I'm waiting to find out if he gets targeted for NK or not before casting another vote in his direction.


----------



## Dothracki PE

@MadamPirate PE I vote for @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

welp. square did survive day one. I'll stick with yesterday's vote. @MadamPirate PE I vote for @squaretaper LIT AF PE because rules are rules.


----------



## Spitfire6532

While Cheby could be mafia and Cassandra, I don't see any reason to off them. The fact that cassandra has never been mafia before doesn't change the fact that Cheby is statistically more likely to be town (Gambler's Fallacy). The cassandra has the potential to give beneficial information to town. We would be doing the mafia a favor by taking out Cheb. If the mafia doesn't eventually take out Cheb, then the concern that cheb is mafia becomes real. For now, don't think it matters if cheb is or isn't mafia, they are a net benefit to the town.


----------



## txjennah PE

@MadamPirate PE I vote for @JayKay PE for now, but again, am willing to change with additional data.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

@MadamPirate PE I change my vote from @MeowMeow PE to @JayKay PE. Can't trust them cats...


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

BlueBlueprintPE PMP said:


> welp. square did survive day one. I'll stick with yesterday's vote. @MadamPirate PE I vote for @squaretaper LIT AF PE because rules are rules.


::digs own grave::


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Dothracki PE said:


> @MadamPirate PE I vote for @squaretaper LIT AF PE


::digs own grave::


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

txjennah PE said:


> So I definitely want to vote Square, but the past two games have thrown a wrench in my hypothesis. So I'm gonna wait this night out. But I'M WATCHING YOU @squaretaper LIT AF PE
> 
> @MadamPirate PE I vote for @ChebyshevII PE PMP but I'm open to changing my mind with more data


Woohoo!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

blybrook PE said:


> @MadamPirate PE today's vote is for @squaretaper LIT AF PE or until more information is revealed.


::digs own grave::


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

For the record: I AM A TOWNIE!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Vote update:
1 x @MeowMeow PE (chart)
4 x @squaretaper LIT AF PE (Nik, bly, doth, blue)
1 X @ChebyshevII PE PMP (JK)
3 x @JayKay PE (spitfire, txj, cheby)
1 x @chart94 PE (dld)


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

MadamPirate PE said:


> 4 x @squaretaper LIT AF PE (Nik, bly, doth, blue)


Goodbye cruel world!


----------



## MeowMeow PE

@MadamPirate PE I vote for @JayKay PE because a tie would be fun


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

@MadamPirate PE i vote for umm, @Dothracki PE . 
No reason other than seems safe.


----------



## blybrook PE

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> Goodbye cruel world!


You haven't even voted to save yourself! That is suspicious...


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

blybrook PE said:


> You haven't even voted to save yourself! That is suspicious...


Square is really bad at this game. No offence buddy. 

But you make a valid point.


----------



## JayKay PE

Oh man. Me versus square. Both of us are townies.

A lose:lose scenario. I love it.


----------



## DLD PE

vhab49_PE said:


> Square is really bad at this game. No offence buddy.
> 
> But you make a valid point.


I mean....


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Vote update:
1 x @MeowMeow PE (chart)
4 x @squaretaper LIT AF PE (Nik, bly, doth, blue)
1 X @ChebyshevII PE PMP (JK)
4 x @JayKay PE (spitfire, txj, cheby, Meow)
1 x @chart94 PE (dld)
1 x @Dothracki PE (vhab)


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Time! @JayKay PE and @squaretaper LIT AF PE please send me 10 RPS each.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Whelp, since I haven't heard from either person, the picker wheel decides!

===============================================================

After JP disappeared, the group when back to their internal politicking. Occasionally, people would head to the campfire for a break from being in character. @MeowMeow PE had brought provisions for s'mores, and LARPers like their sugar when they're playing late into the night. People drift in and out of the Out Of Character area, complimenting each other on their costumes or makeup. @Spitfire6532 got a round of applause for their white go-go boots, which were vintage and in excellent condition.

@tj_PE walked back from the cabin with the Conclave members, who pulled their respective sect members aside. Apparently, the negotiations didn't go well, and TJ rubbed her hands together with glee as she spoke with her assistant StoryTellers, @leggo PE and @Unintended Max P.E. She whispered to them about what happened, making sure no players overheard. 

The group was encouraged to play casually for another hour, until game off was called. Players started removing bits of their costumes as they headed toward their cabins. @DLD PE headed into his cabin, and noticed @squaretaper LIT AF PE hadn't returned yet. Not everyone was finished with their "soft" role playing, so DLD shrugged his shoulders and started to clean up from game, wiping off makeup and carefully hanging up his costume pieces. Another hour passed, and square still hadn't returned. DLD flipped the bathroom light on, pulled the door mostly closed, and headed to bed. 




@squaretaper LIT AF PE was lynched by the town and was regular townsfolk.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

MadamPirate PE said:


> @squaretaper LIT AF PE was lynched by the town and was regular townsfolk.


I TOLD Y'ALL.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

vhab49_PE said:


> Square is really bad at this game. No offence buddy.
> 
> But you make a valid point.


Shhh...quiet now.


----------



## blybrook PE

Well crap, there goes that theory. Also changes the standing rule. 

Didn't this happen one of the other recent rounds as well?


----------



## beccabun PE

blybrook PE said:


> Well crap, there goes that theory. Also changes the standing rule.
> 
> Didn't this happen one of the other recent rounds as well?


Literally the last round


----------



## txjennah PE

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> I TOLD Y'ALL.


I BELIEVED YOU THIS TIME!


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

blybrook PE said:


> Well crap, there goes that theory. Also changes the standing rule.
> 
> Didn't this happen one of the other recent rounds as well?





beccabun PE said:


> Literally the last round


I think at least twice recently


----------



## NikR_PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> I think at least twice recently


Oh really. I didn't play last couple rounds and was unaware of such a big development.


----------



## txjennah PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> I think at least twice recently


Yes, I think it was twice as well.


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> I TOLD Y'ALL.


sorry buddy...


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> I TOLD Y'ALL.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> I TOLD Y'ALL.


And this is why I did not votes for you.


----------



## MeowMeow PE

@ChebyshevII PE PMP quick tell us your vision in case you get offed by the maf! Unless you are maf.


----------



## DLD PE

MeowMeow PE said:


> @ChebyshevII PE PMP quick tell us your vision in case you get offed by the maf! Unless you are maf.


Cassandra vision: @JayKay PE still doesn't trust me.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

DLD PE said:


> Cassandra vision: @JayKay PE still doesn't trust me.


I only see roles, not motivations.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Cassandra vision (In case I get ded'd): @chart94 PE is a regular townie.

Previous vision: @djl PE is a regular townie.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Fire drills at work:

@djl PE was killed by the mafiosos. 

I'll write story later.


----------



## JayKay PE

What'd I miss- oh no


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

txjennah PE said:


> I BELIEVED YOU THIS TIME!


*UNCE in sad*


----------



## MadamPirate PE

vote update:


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE




----------



## Spitfire6532

I'll kick of the voting.

@MadamPirate PE I vote for @JayKay PE


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

@MadamPirate PE until further notice I also vote @JayKay PE


----------



## djl PE




----------



## txjennah PE

@MadamPirate PE I also vote for @JayKay PE


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

I, too, will vote for @JayKay PE please @MadamPirate PE cuz everyone else is, and I have a dr appt this afternoon, so I'm not sure if I'll be able to check back in or not.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Vote update:
4 x @JayKay PE (spitfire, chebs, txj, blue)


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

MadamPirate PE said:


> Whelp, since I haven't heard from either person, the picker wheel decides!
> 
> ===============================================================
> 
> After JP disappeared, the group when back to their internal politicking. Occasionally, people would head to the campfire for a break from being in character. @MeowMeow PE had brought provisions for s'mores, and LARPers like their sugar when they're playing late into the night. People drift in and out of the Out Of Character area, complimenting each other on their costumes or makeup. @Spitfire6532 got a round of applause for their white go-go boots, which were vintage and in excellent condition.
> 
> @tj_PE walked back from the cabin with the Conclave members, who pulled their respective sect members aside. Apparently, the negotiations didn't go well, and TJ rubbed her hands together with glee as she spoke with her assistant StoryTellers, @leggo PE and @Unintended Max P.E. She whispered to them about what happened, making sure no players overheard.
> 
> The group was encouraged to play casually for another hour, until game off was called. Players started removing bits of their costumes as they headed toward their cabins. @DLD PE headed into his cabin, and noticed @squaretaper LIT AF PE hadn't returned yet. Not everyone was finished with their "soft" role playing, so DLD shrugged his shoulders and started to clean up from game, wiping off makeup and carefully hanging up his costume pieces. Another hour passed, and square still hadn't returned. DLD flipped the bathroom light on, pulled the door mostly closed, and headed to bed.
> 
> View attachment 27746
> 
> 
> @squaretaper LIT AF PE was lynched by the town and was regular townsfolk.


Why am I in this?


----------



## JayKay PE

Lol, gonna kill another townie. Gonna make the game unbalanced.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

If the cop has any insights that would be appreciated...


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Unintended Max P.E. said:


> Why am I in this?


You're an Assistant StoryTeller!


----------



## blybrook PE

We started off this round on a good note. I'm hoping for more information before casting a vote today.


----------



## blybrook PE




----------



## blybrook PE

Triple!


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

blybrook PE said:


> We started off this round on a good note. I'm hoping for more information before casting a vote today.


A good note is one perspective...no one ever thinks of the bad guys. We can be victims too.


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

blybrook PE said:


> View attachment 27755


I had to mute 2 group chats yesterday. I'm not anti-Star Wars but as a non-avid fan I find the May the 4th stuff annoying and my nerd friends go really overboard with it. I thought I was safe today...


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

Also...    (ghost triple)


----------



## blybrook PE

No offense, it was the first one I've seen that tied to yesterday in several years. I didn't see much from anyone about yesterday.


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

blybrook PE said:


> No offense, it was the first one I've seen that tied to yesterday in several years. I didn't see much from anyone about yesterday.


There's at least 1 day a year where I like your friends better than my friends, then.


----------



## MeowMeow PE

@MadamPirate PE I’m gonna throw a random vote out there for @DLD PE . Dunno why. Just seems like the right thing to do right now.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Vote update:
4 x @JayKay PE (spitfire, chebs, txj, blue)
1 x @DLD PE (meow)


----------



## blybrook PE

@MadamPirate PE today's vote is to join the dog pile against @JayKay PE. I really have nothing else to go on.


----------



## DLD PE

@MadamPirate PE I'll cast a vote for @MeowMeow PE in retaliation. Just seems like the right thing to do now.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Vote update:
5 x @JayKay PE (spitfire, chebs, txj, blue, bly)
1 x @DLD PE (meow)
1 x @MeowMeow PE (DLD)


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

@MadamPirate PE ivote for @txjennah PE . No reason. Just because i cant rememeber who NOT to vote for. And im.not.sure about the dogpile on @JayKay PE .


----------



## txjennah PE

MadamPirate PE said:


> Vote update:
> 5 x @JayKay PE (spitfire, chebs, txj, blue, bly)
> 1 x @DLD PE (meow)
> 1 x @MeowMeow PE (DLD)


I read this as DLD casting a vote for Madam, and thought, what? Why is DLD voting for the mod?

I have been staring at a proposal all day and I am very tired.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

I'm going to give you guys an extra hour due to mod fail in PMs. Time will be at 8pm mountain. 

Vote update:
5 x @JayKay PE (spitfire, chebs, txj, blue, bly)
1 x @DLD PE (meow)
1 x @MeowMeow PE (DLD)
1 x @txjennah PE (vhab)


----------



## DLD PE

txjennah PE said:


> I read this as DLD casting a vote for Madam, and thought, what? Why is DLD voting for the mod?
> 
> I have been staring at a proposal all day and I am very tired.


What? I voted for the mod? @MadamPirate PE please don't night kill me. I'm just a regular player.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Epic story tomorrow - @JayKay PE was lynched by the town, she was normal townsfolk.

I'll tag the remaining players once I get back to my computer.

ETA: remaining players: @MeowMeow PE @DLD PE @ChebyshevII PE PMP @txjennah PE @Dothracki PE @blybrook PE @Spitfire6532 @BlueBlueprintPE PMP @beccabun PE @vhab49_PE @chart94 PE @NikR_PE


----------



## blybrook PE

Sorry @JayKay PE.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Dang it. I had a feeling @JayKay PE wasn't maf.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE




----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

@Spitfire6532 is normal townie.


----------



## blybrook PE

Thanks @ChebyshevII PE PMP


----------



## JayKay PE

YOU ALL KILLED ME. WHY?!?!?!?!


----------



## Spitfire6532

Sorry JayKay, that one's on me. I really hung out on the voting for the known Cassandra, turned out I was wrong


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

jeez... we had one good day.... sorry @JayKay PE ..... today we get a maf... i have no idea who to vote for, but let's hope we can figure it out!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

JK ooooOOOooooo


----------



## blybrook PE

JayKay PE said:


> YOU ALL KILLED ME. WHY?!?!?!?!


Well Possum's (or Opossum's) like to play dead, maybe you'll get resurrected.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

I swear I will have an epic story tonight before we go on break for the weekend.

@MeowMeow PE was murdered by the real vampires (mafia). 

remaining players: @DLD PE @ChebyshevII PE PMP @txjennah PE @Dothracki PE @blybrook PE @Spitfire6532 @BlueBlueprintPE PMP @beccabun PE @vhab49_PE @chart94 PE @NikR_PE


----------



## MeowMeow PE




----------



## JayKay PE

@MeowMeow PE you new here? be friends?


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

JayKay PE said:


> @MeowMeow PE you new here? be friends?
> 
> View attachment 27763


I want to give yall ghost scritches


----------



## MadamPirate PE

vote update:


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Ok, here’s the prognosis…

I am Cassandra. @Spitfire6532 and @chart94 PE are regulars. That leaves 8 people to choose from.

We have a ways to go.


----------



## Dothracki PE

@MadamPirate PE I vote for @txjennah PE


----------



## Dothracki PE

If it's not them, I'm questioning @DLD PE but the NK choice would steer me away from that.


----------



## Dothracki PE

Triple


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

@MadamPirate PE I vote for @beccabun PE .... they've been entirely too quiet....


----------



## txjennah PE

@MadamPirate PE I throw in a relatiatory vote for @Dothracki PE


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

@MadamPirate PE i cast my vote for @DLD PE. We all know what his user name means…


----------



## NikR_PE

@MadamPirate PE i vote for @beccabun PE because i agree with blue's theory.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

vote update: 
1 x @txjennah PE (doth)
2 x @beccabun PE (blue, Nik)
1 x @Dothracki PE (txj)
1 x @DLD PE (chebs)


----------



## blybrook PE

There's been a few quiet players this round. I'm having a tough time deciding.


----------



## Spitfire6532

@MadamPirate PE I am voting for @txjennah PE


----------



## DLD PE

De


ChebyshevII PE PMP said:


> @MadamPirate PE i cast my vote for @DLD PE. We all know what his user name means…


Developmental Language Disorder.

I've been in PDH class all day (upcoming changes to NEC), so I haven't had much time to analyze this round.


----------



## DLD PE

@MadamPirate PE I'm going with Blue...I vote for @beccabun PE . She's never this quiet.


----------



## blybrook PE

Well, here's what I've got so far:




@beccabun PE has been the quietest this round with no votes cast. I think the voting order is right.

@MadamPirate PE today's vote is for @beccabun PE for being so quiet this round.

EDIT - The roles in RED have been confirmed through the Cassandra or lynching declarations.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

vote update:
2 x @txjennah PE (doth, spit)
4 x @beccabun PE (blue, Nik, DLD, bly)
1 x @Dothracki PE (txj)
1 x @DLD PE (chebs)


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

@MadamPirate PE i vote for @txjennah PE . Although Becca is very quiet.


----------



## beccabun PE

Ah jeez Louise okay so yes I’ve been very quiet, but I’ve been traveling all week. While I’ve been able to periodically check in, I haven’t been able to get reads on anyone. Not maf!


----------



## beccabun PE

Out of self preservation @MadamPirate PE i vote for @txjennah PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE

vote update:
4 x @txjennah PE (doth, spit, vhab, becca)
4 x @beccabun PE (blue, Nik, DLD, bly)
1 x @Dothracki PE (txj)
1 x @DLD PE (chebs)


----------



## txjennah PE

@MadamPirate PE I too vote out of self preservation for @beccabun PE


----------



## beccabun PE

@BlueBlueprintPE PMP @NikR_PE @DLD PE @blybrook PE @ChebyshevII PE PMP i swear I’m not mafia


----------



## MadamPirate PE

vote update:
4 x @txjennah PE (doth, spit, vhab, becca)
5 x @beccabun PE (blue, Nik, DLD, bly, txj)
1 x @DLD PE (chebs)


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE




----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

@MadamPirate PE I change my vote to @txjennah PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE

5 x @txjennah PE (doth, spit, vhab, becca, blue)
4 x @beccabun PE (Nik, DLD, bly, txj)
1 x @DLD PE (chebs)


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

beccabun PE said:


> @BlueBlueprintPE PMP @NikR_PE @DLD PE @blybrook PE @ChebyshevII PE PMP i swear I’m not mafia


Where have you been?


----------



## beccabun PE

vhab49_PE said:


> Where have you been?


Physically? New York. Mentally? Who knows lol


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

beccabun PE said:


> Mentally? Who knows lol


Me too right now ….


----------



## MadamPirate PE

TIME!

@txjennah PE was lynched by the town. They were a real vampire (mafia).
Remaining Players: @DLD PE @ChebyshevII PE PMP @Dothracki PE @blybrook PE @Spitfire6532 @BlueBlueprintPE PMP @beccabun PE @vhab49_PE @chart94 PE @NikR_PE

Reminder, we will be taking a break over the weekend, picking up with the nightkill on Monday morning. I'll get the story that's brewing in my head posted before then. I'm unfortunately still QAing a package right now so hard to write. <3


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

MadamPirate PE said:


> TIME!
> 
> @txjennah PE was lynched by the town. They were a real vampire (mafia).
> Remaining Players: @DLD PE @ChebyshevII PE PMP @Dothracki PE @blybrook PE @Spitfire6532 @BlueBlueprintPE PMP @beccabun PE @vhab49_PE @chart94 PE @NikR_PE
> 
> Reminder, we will be taking a break over the weekend, picking up with the nightkill on Monday morning. I'll get the story that's brewing in my head posted before then. I'm unfortunately still QAing a package right now so hard to write. <3


Yes!!!!!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

beccabun PE said:


> Physically? New York. Mentally? Who knows lol


Same. Minus New York.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

MadamPirate PE said:


> TIME!
> 
> @txjennah PE was lynched by the town. They were a real vampire (mafia).
> Remaining Players: @DLD PE @ChebyshevII PE PMP @Dothracki PE @blybrook PE @Spitfire6532 @BlueBlueprintPE PMP @beccabun PE @vhab49_PE @chart94 PE @NikR_PE
> 
> Reminder, we will be taking a break over the weekend, picking up with the nightkill on Monday morning. I'll get the story that's brewing in my head posted before then. I'm unfortunately still QAing a package right now so hard to write. <3


Well that was a lucky pick on my part.


----------



## Dothracki PE

beccabun PE said:


> Physically? New York. Mentally? Who knows lol


Best place to physically be


----------



## blybrook PE

Woohoo, got one. There's gotta be one or two left. Getting closer. 

Have a good weekend all.


----------



## txjennah PE

BOOO FINE WHATEVER I DIDN'T WANT TO HANG OUT ANYWAY. 









Animated GIF - Find & Share on GIPHY


Discover & share this Animated GIF with everyone you know. GIPHY is how you search, share, discover, and create GIFs.




giphy.com


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Happy Mother's Day


----------



## JayKay PE




----------



## beccabun PE

@ChebyshevII PE PMP got a vision for us?


----------



## MadamPirate PE

@txjennah PE runs through the woods away from the cabins, a person in a cloak hot on her heels. She dodges through the trees, trying to circle back around her pursuer, but they continue to gain on her. She looks behind herself to see where they are, and trips over an exposed tree branch. The cloaked figure leaps on top of TXJ, and puts a stake through her heart. She screams once, then goes limp before dissolving into ash.

@Dothracki PE stands up, pushing his hood back and wiping sweat from his brow. He picks the stake up out of TXJ's remains, dusts it off and tucks it back inside his cloak. He turns to head back to camp, and is grappled from behind. His attacker whispers, "That was my sister, you bastard." Doth struggles to no avail. A cracking sound echoes in the forest, and Doth goes limp. 

@Dothracki PE was killed by the real vampires (mafia).

Remaining players: @DLD PE @ChebyshevII PE PMP @blybrook PE @Spitfire6532 @BlueBlueprintPE PMP @beccabun PE @vhab49_PE @chart94 PE @NikR_PE


----------



## DLD PE

Ok so we know @Dothracki PE was murdered by a male, is related to @txjennah PE and makes cracking sounds.

Whattya got, @ChebyshevII PE PMP ?


----------



## MadamPirate PE

DLD PE said:


> Ok so we know @Dothracki PE was murdered by a male, is related to @txjennah PE and makes cracking sounds.


This is fluff, dammit!


----------



## Dothracki PE




----------



## DLD PE

MadamPirate PE said:


> This is fluff, dammit!


*adds fluff to list

So mafia is male, @txjennah PE 's brother, makes cracking sounds AND is full of fluff.


----------



## Dothracki PE

DLD PE said:


> *adds fluff to list
> 
> So mafia is male, @txjennah PE 's brother, makes cracking sounds AND is full of fluff.


----------



## blybrook PE

DLD PE said:


> *adds fluff to list
> 
> So mafia is male, @txjennah PE 's brother, makes cracking sounds AND is full of fluff.


We must consider this individual as well:





It was a whisper, there's no way to tell male or female... 

We need to hear what @ChebyshevII PE PMP received as a vision, hopefully it'll narrow down the suspect list.


----------



## JayKay PE

This story is heckin' scary


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

I vote to formally change mother's day to "cage your kids and be free" day.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

MadamPirate PE said:


> The cloaked figure leaps on top of TXJ, and puts a stake through her heart. She screams once, then goes limp before dissolving into ash.


SpOOooOOOooky!


----------



## blybrook PE

EyehatethePEexam PE said:


> I vote to formally change mother's day to "cage your kids and be free" day.


You mean a school day?


----------



## NikR_PE

Choosing someone who voted for becca and not txj (sans me) 

@MadamPirate PE I vote for @blybrook PE for now.


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

I agree with @NikR_PE ... Pending any Cassandra revelations today, @MadamPirate PE, I vote for @blybrook PE


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

DLD PE said:


> *adds fluff to list
> 
> So mafia is male, @txjennah PE 's brother, makes cracking sounds AND is full of fluff.


@MadamPirate PE I think @DLD PE just described themselves. I vote for @DLD PE


----------



## blybrook PE

Pending information from @ChebyshevII PE PMP as well as a retaliatory vote for someone who also didn't vote for @txjennah PE while covering for themselves by voting for @EyehatethePEexam PE on day one...

@MadamPirate PE I vote for @NikR_PE until further information is received.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

vote update:
2 x @blybrook PE (Nik, blue)
1 x @DLD PE (vhab)
1 x @NikR_PE (bly)


----------



## DLD PE

vhab49_PE said:


> @MadamPirate PE I think @DLD PE just described themselves. I vote for @DLD PE


I may be fluffy, but I'm not a vampire!


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

JayKay PE said:


> This story is heckin' scary


@JayKay PE


----------



## Spitfire6532

Having a long day, haven't kept up very well, but don't want to forget to vote.

@MadamPirate PE I vote for @DLD PE

I will try to check in later to see if we get a vision from cassandra, but don't know if it will happen.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

vote update:
2 x @blybrook PE (Nik, blue)
2x @DLD PE (vhab, spitfire)
1 x @NikR_PE (bly)


----------



## beccabun PE

ahhh come on @ChebyshevII PE PMP !!!


----------



## NikR_PE

Spit and vhab voted out mafia last time. Should i follow them???


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Sorry all. @blybrook PE is maf.

@MadamPirate PE i vote @blybrook PE


----------



## NikR_PE

My vote stays


----------



## beccabun PE

@MadamPirate PE i vote for @blybrook PE


----------



## RBHeadge PE




----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

ChebyshevII PE PMP said:


> Sorry all. @blybrook PE is maf.
> 
> @MadamPirate PE i vote @blybrook PE


I knew it! My vote stands.


----------



## DLD PE

@MadamPirate PE I vote for @blybrook PE


----------



## blybrook PE

It was good while it lasted!

@MadamPirate PE I change my vote for @blybrook PE 

Let's make it unanimous!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Oh fine. @MadamPirate PE i vote for @blybrook PE .


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Join us on the other side @blybrook PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE

vote update:
7 x @blybrook PE (Nik, blue, chebs, becca, DLD, bly, vhab)
1 x @DLD PE (spitfire)


----------



## blybrook PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> Join us on the other side @blybrook PE


More like:


----------



## MadamPirate PE

@blybrook PE lumbered through the forest after disposing of @Dothracki PE's body. Humming to himself, he didn't hear another cloaked figure creep up behind him. Before he knew what was happening, a stake was thrust through his chest. Bly slid to the ground with a thump before turning into ash. The cloaked figure picked up the stake and hid beneath a fallen tree, waiting to see if anyone else would arrive.

@blybrook PE was lynched by the town, he was a real vampire (mafia).

Remaining players: @DLD PE @ChebyshevII PE PMP @Spitfire6532 @BlueBlueprintPE PMP @beccabun PE @vhab49_PE @chart94 PE @NikR_PE


----------



## DLD PE

Yes! Two more, right?


----------



## blybrook PE

can't say


----------



## beccabun PE

DLD PE said:


> Yes! Two more, right?


I think just 1 more. Eye, Txj, Bly makes three. with the player count we should have 4 total. But you knew that already. 

@MadamPirate PE I vote for @DLD PE


----------



## NikR_PE

Continuing with my yesterday's logic @MadamPirate PE i vote for @DLD PE , unless i am already dedded


----------



## DLD PE

My bad. I've been out of it being in two days worth of PDH classes all day Thursday and Friday. I guess I should have known. Oh well.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

@MadamPirate PE i vote @DLD PE for now


----------



## chart94 PE

I vote for @DLD PE @MadamPirate PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE

After an hour, the cloaked figure crept out from their hiding place. They brushed the leaves off their cloak and walked quietly through the forest toward camp. Just beyond the light from the camp, they noticed a form crumpled near a tree. They rushed over and checked the figure's pulse - nothing. They tilted the figure's head toward the light from the camp, and @ChebyshevII PE PMP's dull eyes caught the light. His throat had been ripped out, and painted in blood on his chest: "You're next"

@ChebyshevII PE PMP was killed by the real vampires (mafia). 

Remaining players: @DLD PE @Spitfire6532 @BlueBlueprintPE PMP @beccabun PE @vhab49_PE @chart94 PE @NikR_PE


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

@MadamPirate PE I vote for @DLD PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE

vote update:
4 x @DLD PE (becca, Nik, Chart, Blue)


----------



## Spitfire6532

@MadamPirate PE I vote for @DLD PE


----------



## DLD PE

chart94 PE said:


> I vote for @DLD PE @MadamPirate PE


Et tu, Chart?


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE




----------



## DLD PE

Well dang, looks like it's the end of the road for me.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

vote update:
5 x @DLD PE (becca, Nik, Chart, Blue, spitfire)


----------



## DLD PE

Well hey, at least @vhab49_PE didn't vote for me!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

DLD PE said:


> Well hey, at least @vhab49_PE didn't vote for me!


Yet.


----------



## chart94 PE

DLD PE said:


> Et tu, Chart?


I am sorry, but your garbage can hides activities!


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

I just spoke to Cassandra, she said


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

@MadamPirate PE i vote for @DLD PE


----------



## DLD PE

Well, good game guys! It was fun!


----------



## DLD PE




----------



## MadamPirate PE

Sorry about last night guys, HOA meeting went over and I was completely trashed afterwards.

@DLD PE watched the cloaked figure check on @ChebyshevII PE PMP and read the writing on his chest. DLD moved quietly through the forest toward his target. As he crept closer, the cloaked figure stood up from their crouched position. DLD smiled to himself and carefully placed his feet so as not to make a sound. The cloaked figure started to move away, so DLD put on a burst of speed and snatched at their cloak, spinning them around. 

The hood fell off the cloak, revealing @beccabun PE, Famed Vampire Hunter. She was ready for DLD, loosening the clasp of her cloak and letting it fall as she stepped away, wooden stake in hand. DLD bared his teeth and Beccabun grinned. A vicious fight commenced, the vampire and the vampire hunter trading blows. Becca would get close to staking DLD, and he'd back out of her range. DLD would grapple her, and becca would slip out of his grasp. DLD made a mistake, and becca slipped inside his defenses, stabbing him firmly in the heart with the wooden stake. DLD fell to his knees, shock on his face. He dissolved into ash, and becca picked up her stake. 

@DLD PE was a real vampire (mafia). Townies win!


----------



## beccabun PE

MadamPirate PE said:


> Sorry about last night guys, HOA meeting went over and I was completely trashed afterwards.
> 
> @DLD PE watched the cloaked figure check on @ChebyshevII PE PMP and read the writing on his chest. DLD moved quietly through the forest toward his target. As he crept closer, the cloaked figure stood up from their crouched position. DLD smiled to himself and carefully placed his feet so as not to make a sound. The cloaked figure started to move away, so DLD put on a burst of speed and snatched at their cloak, spinning them around.
> 
> The hood fell off the cloak, revealing @beccabun PE, Famed Vampire Hunter. She was ready for DLD, loosening the clasp of her cloak and letting it fall as she stepped away, wooden stake in hand. DLD bared his teeth and Beccabun grinned. A vicious fight commenced, the vampire and the vampire hunter trading blows. Becca would get close to staking DLD, and he'd back out of her range. DLD would grapple her, and becca would slip out of his grasp. DLD made a mistake, and becca slipped inside his defenses, stabbing him firmly in the heart with the wooden stake. DLD fell to his knees, shock on his face. He dissolved into ash, and becca picked up her stake.
> 
> @DLD PE was a real vampire (mafia). Townies win!


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

Good Game All!!! Thanks for modding @MadamPirate PE !!! The story was awesome!


----------



## txjennah PE

Good game everyone! Thanks for modding @MadamPirate PE .

Who was the cop, @beccabun PE ? And who was the doctor?


----------



## MeowMeow PE

YAY!!!! Thank you @MadamPirate PE !!! This was a fun game!!!

I was the doctor


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Role rundown:
Cop: @beccabun PE 
Doc: @MeowMeow PE 
Cassandra: @ChebyshevII PE PMP 
Mafia: @EyehatethePEexam PE @blybrook PE @txjennah PE @DLD PE


----------



## blybrook PE

Good game all. Thanks for modding @MadamPirate PE


----------



## MeowMeow PE

I finally realized last Thursday night that we were allowed PM this game. Tried PMing chart and Spit to see if they were in a confirmed townie thread so I could protect cop, but then I got dedded haha


----------



## NikR_PE

Thanks for modding @MadamPirate PE


----------



## DLD PE

Good game everyone! Thank you for modding @MadamPirate PE !

Dang! We were all thinking seriously of nightkilling @beccabun PE the first night, and we all changed our mind to @jean15paul_PE .


----------



## beccabun PE

I didn't realize it was a PM round until Friday at 7pm, after I investigated @txjennah PE, and then frantically messaged the confirmed townies (@Spitfire6532, @chart94 PE, @BlueBlueprintPE PMP) and thankfully Blue was on to change their vote. Would have been a VERY different round without PMs.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

MeowMeow PE said:


> I finally realized last Thursday night that we were allowed PM this game. Tried PMing chart and Spit to see if they were in a confirmed townie thread so I could protect cop, but then I got dedded haha





beccabun PE said:


> I didn't realize it was a PM round until Friday at 7pm, after I investigated @txjennah PE, and then frantically messaged the confirmed townies (@Spitfire6532, @chart94 PE, @BlueBlueprintPE PMP) and thankfully Blue was on to change their vote. Would have been a VERY different round without PMs.


I did not realize that PMs were allowed this round. I was wondering why there wasn't a cop reveal post this round.

I thought everyone just sort of figured it out with PoE and maybe voting records.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

@ChebyshevII PE PMP @MadamPirate PE who was the Cassandra reveals supposed to be yesterday? Cheb's conspicuous lack of vision announcement made me think it was of a special character.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

DLD PE said:


> Good game everyone! Thank you for modding @MadamPirate PE !
> 
> Dang! We were all thinking seriously of nightkilling @beccabun PE the first night, and we all changed our mind to @jean15paul_PE .


I'm glad my sacrifice was not for naught


----------



## chart94 PE

GG GG


----------



## MadamPirate PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> I did not realize that PMs were allowed this round. I was wondering why there wasn't a cop reveal post this round.
> 
> I thought everyone just sort of figured it out with PoE and maybe voting records.


I should have made someone realizing PMs were allowed the Cassandra trigger.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> @ChebyshevII PE PMP @MadamPirate PE who was the Cassandra reveals supposed to be yesterday? Cheb's conspicuous lack of vision announcement made me think it was of a special character.


I forgot to send it to Chebs, it was vhab as a townie.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

RBHeadge PE said:


> @ChebyshevII PE PMP @MadamPirate PE who was the Cassandra reveals supposed to be yesterday? Cheb's conspicuous lack of vision announcement made me think it was of a special character.


Yeah, I never got one. Otherwise I would have posted it before my untimely death


----------



## txjennah PE

Ohhhh I didn't realize there were PMs this round #idontread


----------



## beccabun PE

txjennah PE said:


> Ohhhh I didn't realize there were PMs this round #idontread


I was just so used to the non-PM rounds that I didn't bother checking until I was desperate lol.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

FYI mafia friends. I change my username. I figured I let the folks in this thread know.
I will probably change the image at a later date, but I figured I'd leave it for now so people still recognize me.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

txjennah PE said:


> Ohhhh I didn't realize there were PMs this round #idontread


Apparently no one did lol


----------



## MadamPirate PE

ChebyshevII PE PMP said:


> Yeah, I never got one. Otherwise I would have posted it before my untimely death


In my defense, I worked all weekend and it's all a blur.


----------



## DLD PE

Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE said:


> FYI mafia friends. I change my username. I figured I let the folks in this thread know.


Suspish


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

DLD PE said:


> Suspish


One to talk. How many times have you changed your username?


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE said:


> One to talk. How many times have you changed your username?


Wait, who was DLD PE before???


----------



## NikR_PE

@MadamPirate PE what was the Cassandra trigger?


----------



## NikR_PE

Unintended Max P.E. said:


> Wait, who was DLD PE before???


Depends. Mostly a townie or mafia. But sometimes a cop or a doctor as well.


----------



## DLD PE

Unintended Max P.E. said:


> Wait, who was DLD PE before???


"MEtoEE" when I first joined EB
Then I was "DuranDuran"


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

DLD PE said:


> "MEtoEE" when I first joined EB
> Then I was "DuranDuran"


Ooooooh now I remember you.


----------



## Spitfire6532

Thanks for modding @MadamPirate PE !

Question for the vamps, why did you let chebs live so long? Were you hoping that the mafia-cassandra paranoia would eventually lead to us taking chebs out? Or just fear that the doctor was protecting chebs?


----------



## MadamPirate PE

NikR_PE said:


> @MadamPirate PE what was the Cassandra trigger?


It was posting a still meme - so I think bly is the one who activated it.


----------



## DLD PE

Spitfire6532 said:


> Thanks for modding @MadamPirate PE !
> 
> Question for the vamps, why did you let chebs live so long? Were you hoping that the mafia-cassandra paranoia would eventually lead to us taking chebs out? Or just fear that the doctor was protecting chebs?


We were playing it safe. We figured the doc was protecting chebs.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

This made me think of @blybrook PE:


----------



## NikR_PE

Also remorse free


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

MadamPirate PE said:


> This made me think of @blybrook PE:
> View attachment 27820


But may also kill you if you eat their liver. All natural =/= safe


----------



## NikR_PE

ChebyshevII PE PMP said:


> But may also kill you if you eat their liver. All natural =/= safe


That's only for polar bears.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NikR_PE said:


> That's only for polar bears.


Well, I don't know of any bear that wouldn't kill you if you tried to eat their liver, so my point still stands.


----------



## NikR_PE

Well technically ...


ChebyshevII PE PMP said:


> Well, I don't know of any bear


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

NikR_PE said:


> Well technically ...


@blybrook PE says hi!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Who's up for another game?


----------



## djl PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Who's up for another game?


----------



## DLD PE

I'm in for the next round! Apologies in advance to whomever is on my team. I can't remember the last time my team won!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

I'm in!


----------



## NikR_PE




----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

I'm in!


----------



## Spitfire6532

I am in


----------



## beccabun PE

I'm in!


----------



## MeowMeow PE

I’m in!!!!


----------



## blybrook PE

Unfortunately I'm out for the next few weeks. Finally getting progress on the house repairs and I'm working on the moving plans.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

I can mod or play. For now, I'll assuming I'm modding... and that we have 8 players.

In:
@RBHeadge PE @djl PE @DLD PE @MadamPirate PE @NikR_PE @BlueBlueprintPE PMP @Spitfire6532 @beccabun PE @MeowMeow PE


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

I'm in, but work is getting busy so it'll be less frequent visitations to the site.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

My current situation might be biasing my response, but I think Ill sit this one out.


----------



## Dothracki PE

I am interested


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I'm interested as well


----------



## JayKay PE

i'm dying, so pass for me this round. Have to catch up on work


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

JayKay PE said:


> i'm dying, so pass for me this round. Have to catch up on work


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Who am I?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE said:


> Who am I?


inedible.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Out.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

DoctorWho-PE said:


> Out.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

We have 10 players so that it enough for a short and simple round. I will mod. 

In:
@djl PE @DLD PE @MadamPirate PE @NikR_PE @BlueBlueprintPE PMP @Spitfire6532 @beccabun PE @MeowMeow PE @ChebyshevII PE PMP @Dothracki PE 

Any other players?

I will start the round on Monday morning.


----------



## djl PE

Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE said:


> Who am I?


hello jean


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

djl PE said:


> hello jean


spoiler alert


----------



## DLD PE

Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE said:


> spoiler alert


But graphite cheese doesn't spoil, does it? It just lives on the edge.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

DLD PE said:


> But graphite cheese doesn't spoil, does it? It just lives on the edge.


The tip might break off.


----------



## djl PE

Dang everybody's changing their names!


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

djl PE said:


> Dang everybody's changing their names!


Yeah they are.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

There are townsfolk (townies), and Mafia members. Townsfolk are going to try to eliminate the Mafia with extreme prejudice before the Mafia eliminates them. The game ends when either all of the Mafia is eliminated (town wins), or there are fewer townsfolk than Mafia members (Mafia wins). The game ends when either all of the Mafia is eliminated (town wins), or there are fewer townsfolk than Mafia members (Mafia wins).

The Mafia members are going to privately tell me who they would like to eliminate during the night. I will reveal to everyone what happened the next morning. Night eliminated players will not have their role revealed.

In addition to regular townsfolk and members of the Mafia, there is a Doctor and a Cop. The Doctor can choose someone to “save” during the night; if they choose the same person the Mafia chose, then that player will escape being eliminated that night. The Cop can “investigate” players during the day. The Doctor and Cop are on the same side as the town.

During the day, everybody (Townsfolk and Mafia) will publicly vote for a person to sacrifice; I will eliminate the person with the most votes at the end of the day and reveal what their role was.

The Mafia members know who each other are, but no one knows anyone else’s role except me. I have sent more specific instructions to the members of the Mafia, the Doctor, and the Cop. If you did not receive a PM from me, then you are a regular townsfolk.

To vote on a person to eliminate, mention me ( @RBHeadge PE ) in a post on this thread and tell me specifically that 1) you are voting and 2) the username of the person you are voting to eliminate. Please submit your votes by 9:00 pm Eastern Time each day; I will count votes after that time as being for the next day.

Your vote only counts if you are playing and not yet eliminated. If there is a tie for most votes, I will pick one of the voted users at random; or have a best 2/3 rock paper scissors match. If there are no votes, I will pick a person at random (i.e. role will not matter) to eliminate; suffice it to say it’s in both groups’ best interest to vote for at least one person.

The first vote will take place tonight on Monday, May 23rd.

There are 10 players this round:
@djl PE @DLD PE @MadamPirate PE @NikR_PE @BlueBlueprintPE PMP @Spitfire6532 @beccabun PE @MeowMeow PE @ChebyshevII PE PMP @Dothracki PE


----------



## RBHeadge PE

No cassandra this game. It would make things too crowded with only 10 players.


----------



## DLD PE

@RBHeadge PE are PM's allowed?


----------



## MadamPirate PE

yaaaaaay I'm a townie!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

DLD PE said:


> @RBHeadge PE are PM's allowed?


yes


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

@RBHeadge PE I vote for @DoctorWho-PE


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

Eye Hate Landscaping PE said:


> I'm in, but work is getting busy so it'll be less frequent visitations to the site.


Guess I missed the cut this week- not heartbroken


----------



## DLD PE

Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE said:


> @RBHeadge PE I vote for @DoctorWho-PE


Who?

Sorry, I just HAD to the be first to ask it.


----------



## Dothracki PE

DLD PE said:


> Who?
> 
> Sorry, I just HAD to the be first to ask it.


Doctor? Doctor Who?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Dothracki PE said:


> Doctor? Doctor Who?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

current vote:

nada


----------



## DLD PE

Someone has to get this party started. @RBHeadge PE I cast a random vote for @Spitfire6532 .


----------



## blybrook PE

DLD PE said:


> Someone has to get this party started. @RBHeadge PE I cast a random vote for @Spitfire6532 .
> 
> View attachment 27877


The wheel didn't choose @NikR_PE !!! IT must be broken.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

blybrook PE said:


> The wheel didn't choose @NikR_PE !!! IT must be broken.


I was just going to write the same thing!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Current Vote:
@Spitfire6532 1 (dld)


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Time!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

The town lynched @Spitfire6532. They were a normal townie. Writeup in the morning.


----------



## DLD PE

Sorry @Spitfire6532 !


----------



## RBHeadge PE

The mafia nightkilled @ChebyshevII PE PMP 

There are 8 players remaining:
@djl PE @DLD PE @MadamPirate PE @NikR_PE @BlueBlueprintPE PMP @beccabun PE @MeowMeow PE @Dothracki PE


----------



## NikR_PE

I will get busy later. So @RBHeadge PE i vote for @beccabun PE . 
May change later if more info is available.


----------



## DLD PE

Day 1 Reads:

The randomizer isn't cooperating this week.


----------



## beccabun PE

*sigh* @RBHeadge PE retaliatory vote for @NikR_PE


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Current Vote:

@beccabun PE 1 (nikr)
@NikR_PE 1 (becca)


----------



## Dothracki PE

Sorry I came home yesterday after working late and got distracted by swarms of lanternfly nymphs all over my garden. I was out for over an hour spraying everything with neem oil. 

Not much has happened yet. 

Let's just put this in 2nd gear. @RBHeadge PE I vote for @djl PE. Subject to change.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Ugh, yesterday ended up being a shitshow with work and an allergy appointment.


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

I have no idea who to vote for! 


Dothracki PE said:


> Sorry I came home yesterday after working late and got distracted by swarms of lanternfly nymphs all over my garden. I was out for over an hour spraying everything with neem oil.
> 
> Not much has happened yet.
> 
> Let's just put this in 2nd gear. @RBHeadge PE I vote for @djl PE. Subject to change.


Good luck with that! I've got a mosquito breeding ground behind my house (aka retention pond). This year the little bastards and no-see-ums are horrible, and we haven't even seen temps over 75 degrees consistently yet.....


----------



## MadamPirate PE

@djl PE you maf?


----------



## MadamPirate PE

@DLD PE you maf?


----------



## MadamPirate PE

@NikR_PE you maf?


----------



## DLD PE

MadamPirate PE said:


> @DLD PE you maf?


No


----------



## RBHeadge PE

BlueBlueprintPE PMP said:


> Good luck with that! I've got a mosquito breeding ground behind my house (aka retention pond). This year the little bastards and no-see-ums are horrible, and we haven't even seen temps over 75 degrees consistently yet.....


Have you tried larvacide tablets in the retention pond? It could at least minimize the local population.

Midges are awful. Just typing this brings back bad memories from all of my business trips to Florida. Eventually I would just avoid going to certain areas in the early evening hours when they were active.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Current Vote:

@beccabun PE 1 (nikr)
@NikR_PE 1 (becca)
@djl PE 1 (doth)


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

RBHeadge PE said:


> Have you tried larvacide tablets in the retention pond? It could at least minimize the local population.


It's a county-owned/maintained retention pond. Though I could probably toss some over the fence and into the pond.....   All the neighbors would probably appreciate me for that!


----------



## NikR_PE

MadamPirate PE said:


> @NikR_PE you maf?


No


----------



## RBHeadge PE

BlueBlueprintPE PMP said:


> It's a county-owned/maintained retention pond. Though I could probably toss some over the fence and into the pond.....   All the neighbors would probably appreciate me for that!


One could call the county and ask them to do it. Realistically, it's something that the Vector/Pest/Mosquito/Sanitation/or Health Departments should be doing as a matter of their regular business. But.... most don't.

I remember throwing pucks of larvacide down every sewer along certain routes back during my Philly health inspector days.

Of course, I would never recommend someone throw controlled poisons in public waterways without the proper clearances. That would be illegal. But, like you said, everyone would be happier if it it just mysteriously happened overnight.


----------



## djl PE

MadamPirate PE said:


> @djl PE you maf?


no


----------



## djl PE

Dothracki PE said:


> Sorry I came home yesterday after working late and got distracted by swarms of lanternfly nymphs all over my garden. I was out for over an hour spraying everything with neem oil.
> 
> Not much has happened yet.
> 
> Let's just put this in 2nd gear. @RBHeadge PE I vote for @djl PE. Subject to change.


You don't think this is a good idea anymore


----------



## MeowMeow PE

@RBHeadge PE I vote for @Dothracki PE for now. But only because that’s what Antonio randomly picked


----------



## RBHeadge PE

@beccabun PE 1 (nikr)
@NikR_PE 1 (becca)
@djl PE 1 (doth)
@Dothracki PE 1 (meow)


----------



## djl PE

For now, @RBHeadge PE I vote in retaliation for @Dothracki PE


----------



## RBHeadge PE

@beccabun PE 1 (nikr)
@NikR_PE 1 (becca)
@djl PE 1 (doth)
@Dothracki PE 2 (meow, djl)


----------



## Dothracki PE




----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

Dothracki PE said:


>


I feel like I've seen this before .... wasn't that @squaretaper LIT AF PE who posted this when they were actually maf???? sus


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

BlueBlueprintPE PMP said:


> I feel like I've seen this before .... wasn't that @squaretaper LIT AF PE who posted this when they were actually maf???? sus


It's an ol' reliable GIF. Not maf!  etc etc etc.


----------



## MeowMeow PE

BlueBlueprintPE PMP said:


> I feel like I've seen this before .... wasn't that @squaretaper LIT AF PE who posted this when they were actually maf???? sus


@beccabun PE will know, with her gifographic memory!!!!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

@beccabun PE you maf?


----------



## MadamPirate PE

@DoctorWho-PE you maf?


----------



## MadamPirate PE

@Dothracki PE you maf?


----------



## Dothracki PE

MadamPirate PE said:


> @Dothracki PE you maf?


I am not mafia this round


----------



## Dothracki PE

BlueBlueprintPE PMP said:


> I feel like I've seen this before .... wasn't that @squaretaper LIT AF PE who posted this when they were actually maf???? sus


They use this gif every round regardless of status


----------



## Dothracki PE

Triple!


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

I'm not maf!
... not that anyone asked


----------



## Dothracki PE

@RBHeadge PE I change my vote to @NikR_PE


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Time


----------



## RBHeadge PE

@beccabun PE 1 (nikr)
@NikR_PE 2 (becca, doth)
@Dothracki PE 2 (meow, djl)

We have a tie.

@NikR_PE and @Dothracki PE please send me 10 rounds of RPS before 10 pm.


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

Crap! Had a repair guy come to fix our wine cooler. Then started cooking dinner and totally forgot to jump back on here.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Doth


> Paper
> Paper
> Rock
> Scissors
> Rock
> Rock



NikR


> scissors
> scissors
> scissors
> scissors
> scissors
> scissors




The town lynched @NikR_PE. He was a regular townie.


There are 7 players remaining:
@djl PE @DLD PE @MadamPirate PE @BlueBlueprintPE PMP @beccabun PE @MeowMeow PE @Dothracki PE


----------



## NikR_PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Doth
> 
> 
> NikR
> 
> 
> 
> The town lynched @NikR_PE. He was a regular townie.
> 
> 
> There are 7 players remaining:
> @djl PE @DLD PE @MadamPirate PE @BlueBlueprintPE PMP @beccabun PE @MeowMeow PE @Dothracki PE


Hey where are the rest of the rps. STOP THE STEAL


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

NikR_PE said:


> Hey where are the rest of the rps. STOP THE STEAL


I think @RBHeadge PE typically does first-to-3-wins.


----------



## beccabun PE

MadamPirate PE said:


> @beccabun PE you maf?


not maf


----------



## beccabun PE

BlueBlueprintPE PMP said:


> I feel like I've seen this before .... wasn't that @squaretaper LIT AF PE who posted this when they were actually maf???? sus


that is definitely the same gif...


----------



## beccabun PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> The town lynched @NikR_PE. He was a regular townie.
> 
> 
> There are 7 players remaining:
> @djl PE @DLD PE @MadamPirate PE @BlueBlueprintPE PMP @beccabun PE @MeowMeow PE @Dothracki PE


crap, sorry @NikR_PE !!


----------



## Dothracki PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Doth
> 
> 
> NikR
> 
> 
> 
> The town lynched @NikR_PE. He was a regular townie.
> 
> 
> There are 7 players remaining:
> @djl PE @DLD PE @MadamPirate PE @BlueBlueprintPE PMP @beccabun PE @MeowMeow PE @Dothracki PE


Sorry @NikR_PE, I had a feeling we both were town. So I am suspect of those who voted for us.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

@beccabun PE was nightkilled by the mafia.

There are 6 players remaining:
@djl PE @DLD PE @MadamPirate PE @BlueBlueprintPE PMP @MeowMeow PE @Dothracki PE


----------



## DLD PE

Hmmm interesting the mafia would target @beccabun PE , since the two obvious suspects today would be @Dothracki PE and @beccabun PE for lynching a townie. And of course, me from the first day for lynching @Spitfire6532 . I stand by my "broken randomizer" defense.

@Dothracki PE should be investigated immediately if the cop is still alive. My first inclination is to vote for @Dothracki PE , but his vote last night could obviously be interpreted as been self-preservation. I have no other reads.


----------



## djl PE

I am the cop. I just used my last investigation. Mafia, if you plan to NK me tonight, that's fine, just know that all the intel I have received will have been spread to the confirmed townie thread, and killing me will be as advantageous as killing a vanilla townie. Which, I admit, is advantageous, but don't think you'll be killing my information along with me.


----------



## Dothracki PE

DLD PE said:


> Hmmm interesting the mafia would target @beccabun PE , since the two obvious suspects today would be @Dothracki PE and @beccabun PE for lynching a townie. And of course, me from the first day for lynching @Spitfire6532 . I stand by my "broken randomizer" defense.
> 
> @Dothracki PE should be investigated immediately if the cop is still alive. My first inclination is to vote for @Dothracki PE , *but his vote last night could obviously be interpreted as been self-preservation*. I have no other reads.


This. 

I haven't recieved any other intel so I can only go by process of elimination. If djl is telling the truth, I guess I was not investigated or I would be in the town PM. We are at pretty dire odds here assuming that there are 3 mafia. Maybe it was only 2 since we had a small group this round?

Mafia Lean: @DLD PE, @MeowMeow PE, @MadamPirate PE 
Neutral: @BlueBlueprintPE PMP 
Town Lean: @djl PE


----------



## DLD PE

Dothracki PE said:


> This.
> 
> I haven't recieved any other intel so I can only go by process of elimination. If djl is telling the truth, I guess I was not investigated or I would be in the town PM. We are at pretty dire odds here assuming that there are 3 mafia. Maybe it was only 2 since we had a small group this round?
> 
> Mafia Lean: @DLD PE, @MeowMeow PE, @MadamPirate PE
> Neutral: @BlueBlueprintPE PMP
> Town Lean: @djl PE


I'm assuming 2 and I'm not one of them. 

@RBHeadge PE I vote for @MeowMeow PE for the time being.


----------



## NikR_PE

Dear mafia


----------



## RBHeadge PE

We haven't had a 10 player mafia round since the original games in 2019. Numbers aren't what people are used to playing with. Everything scales with number of players to maintain balance.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Current Vote:
@MeowMeow PE 1 (DLD)


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Happy 3 year anniversary of the Mafia game! (yesterday)

Although the actual first game we ever played started on Jul. 12, 2019.


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

I have a design-build workshop all day today, tomorrow, and Friday. So, before I forget to vote again.... 

@RBHeadge PE I vote for @MadamPirate PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE

I am definitely not maf, just a freaking airhead when it comes to remembering to vote


----------



## MadamPirate PE

@RBHeadge PE I vote for @BlueBlueprintPE PMP in retaliation


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Current Vote:
@MeowMeow PE 1 (DLD)
@MadamPirate PE 1 (blue)
@BlueBlueprintPE PMP 1 (MP)


----------



## DLD PE

ChebyshevII PE PMP said:


> Happy 3 year anniversary of the Mafia game! (yesterday)
> 
> Although the actual first game we ever played started on Jul. 12, 2019.


Let the record show that after 2-1/2 years of playing, I've finally played a round where, by the third day, I have not been voted on or investigated. I'm finally starting to gain some trust! Hallelujah! This is a landmark event in the life of MEtoEE, DuranDuran, DLD.


----------



## NikR_PE

DLD PE said:


> Let the record show that after 2-1/2 years of playing, I've finally played a round where, by the third day, I have not been voted on or investigated. I'm finally starting to gain some trust! Hallelujah! This is a landmark event in the life of MEtoEE, DuranDuran, DLD.


@RBHeadge PE i vote for @DLD PE


----------



## djl PE

@RBHeadge PE I vote for @MeowMeow PE


----------



## RBHeadge PE

@MeowMeow PE 2 (DLD, djl)
@MadamPirate PE 1 (blue)
@BlueBlueprintPE PMP 1 (MP)
@DLD PE 0 (ghost NikR)


----------



## MeowMeow PE

I’m not mafia I swear!!! And I have no clue who is so I don’t know who to vote for.  I don’t want to vote for the wrong person and risk making us lose.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

DLD PE said:


> Let the record show that after 2-1/2 years of playing, I've finally played a round where, by the third day, I have not been voted on or investigated. I'm finally starting to gain some trust! Hallelujah! This is a landmark event in the life of MEtoEE, DuranDuran, DLD.


SUS
@RBHeadge PE I vote for @DLD PE


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

NikR_PE said:


> @RBHeadge PE i vote for @DLD PE


Great minds....


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Updated votes:
@MeowMeow PE 2 (DLD, djl)
@MadamPirate PE 1 (blue)
@BlueBlueprintPE PMP 1 (MP)
@DLD PE 00 (ghost NikR, NPC)


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

phew ... done with day ONE of Design-Build training. exhausting. 2 more days. 

now that I can actually read through the day's events I'm thinking that maybe @djl PE knows more than me, so I'm gonna swap my vote to @MeowMeow PE please @RBHeadge PE



MeowMeow PE said:


> I’m not mafia I swear!!! And I have no clue who is so I don’t know who to vote for.  I don’t want to vote for the wrong person and risk making us lose.


Plus, I feel like I've seen this before ..... sus


----------



## MeowMeow PE

Omg you all have the wrong guy!!! I’m not mafia FOR REALSINGTONS!!!!


----------



## DLD PE

Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE said:


> Great ghost minds....


Fix'd


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

DLD PE said:


> Fix'd


I'm not a ghost this time.
Just a spectator


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Current Vote:
@MeowMeow PE 3 (DLD, djl, blue)
@BlueBlueprintPE PMP 1 (MP)


----------



## MeowMeow PE

Well guys. I tried tellin ya. But it’s not over yet as long as there are only 2 mafias. We still have a chance. Just make sure you get one of the mafias tomorrow!! Go town.


----------



## Dothracki PE

@RBHeadge PE I vote for @BlueBlueprintPE PMP


----------



## MeowMeow PE

@RBHeadge PE I vote for @BlueBlueprintPE PMP in attempt of self preservation


----------



## RBHeadge PE

time


----------



## RBHeadge PE

@MeowMeow PE 3 (DLD, djl, blue)
@BlueBlueprintPE PMP 3 (MP, doth, meow)

The randomizer selected @MeowMeow PE. They were mafia.

There are 6 players remaining:
@djl PE @DLD PE @MadamPirate PE @BlueBlueprintPE PMP @Dothracki PE


----------



## MeowMeow PE




----------



## Dothracki PE

MeowMeow PE said:


> View attachment 27887


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

RBHeadge PE said:


> @MeowMeow PE 3 (DLD, djl, blue)
> @BlueBlueprintPE PMP 3 (MP, doth, meow)
> 
> The randomizer selected @MeowMeow PE. They were mafia.
> 
> There are 6 players remaining:
> @djl PE @DLD PE @MadamPirate PE @BlueBlueprintPE PMP @Dothracki PE


I knew it!!!


----------



## MeowMeow PE

Dothracki PE said:


> View attachment 27888


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

MadamPirate PE said:


> @DoctorWho-PE you maf?


No. I don't think so.

Also not playing. Could be why.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

MeowMeow PE said:


> View attachment 27887


I think @MeowMeow PE just confessed to sexual harassing me?!


----------



## DLD PE

Current reads (in case I'm nightkilled): 

Mafia - @Dothracki PE


----------



## Dothracki PE

BlueBlueprintPE PMP said:


> I knew it!!!


You knew it because you are the other mafia perhaps?


----------



## Dothracki PE

DLD PE said:


> Current reads (in case I'm nightkilled):
> 
> Mafia - @Dothracki PE


Not likely, I am a confirmed townie. Unles djl was lying...


----------



## Dothracki PE




----------



## RBHeadge PE

@MadamPirate PE was nightkilled by the mafia.

There are 5 players remaining:
@djl PE @DLD PE @BlueBlueprintPE PMP @Dothracki PE


----------



## DLD PE

@RBHeadge PE I vote for @Dothracki PE for the time being.


----------



## Dothracki PE

@RBHeadge PE I am sticking to my guns, I vote for @BlueBlueprintPE PMP


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Current Vote:
@Dothracki PE 1 (dld)
@BlueBlueprintPE PMP 1 (doth)


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

RBHeadge PE said:


> @MadamPirate PE was nightkilled by the mafia.
> 
> There are 5 players remaining:
> @djl PE @DLD PE @BlueBlueprintPE PMP @Dothracki PE


That’s 4 people tho…who’s the mystery player?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

ChebyshevII PE PMP said:


> That’s 4 people tho…who’s the mystery player?


----------



## Dothracki PE

ChebyshevII PE PMP said:


> That’s 4 people tho…who’s the mystery player?


Mafia plot twist! There is a silent partner role.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

There are *4* players remaining:
@djl PE @DLD PE @BlueBlueprintPE PMP @Dothracki PE


----------



## Dothracki PE

RBHeadge PE said:


>


Wow that was not planned for us to call it a plot twist as the same time.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Dothracki PE said:


> Mafia plot twist! There is a silent partner role.


New role for future games?

A random NPC who commented in the thread that round gets tapped to play as an extra mafia?

Probably would break the game, but YOLO!


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

BlueBlueprintPE PMP said:


> I have a design-build workshop all day today, tomorrow, and Friday. So, before I forget to vote again....
> 
> @RBHeadge PE I vote for @MadamPirate PE


I hate DBIA...the continuing education is a joke. Every single training can be boiled down to "the owner and the contractor worked together to come to a solution that worked for everyone, here's the finished product- it's beautiful and under budget!"


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Eye Hate Landscaping PE said:


> , here's the finished product- it's beautiful and under budget!"


Is it actually possible to have a project be beautiful and under budget?


----------



## djl PE

@RBHeadge PE i vote for @BlueBlueprintPE PMP


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Current Vote:
@Dothracki PE 1 (dld)
@BlueBlueprintPE PMP 2 (doth, djl)


----------



## DLD PE

@RBHeadge PE in light of the plot twist, I change my vote to @BlueBlueprintPE PMP .


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

Dothracki PE said:


> Mafia plot twist! There is a silent partner role.


that would be kinda cool....


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

RBHeadge PE said:


> Is it actually possible to have a project be beautiful and under budget?


i've yet to see one...


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

@RBHeadge PE I vote for the 3Ds @DLD PE @djl PE @Dothracki PE for all voting for me x 3


----------



## djl PE

Dang. Pulled out the big guns for a 4-way tie. Clever!!!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Current Vote:
@BlueBlueprintPE PMP 3 (doth, djl, dld)
@DLD PE 1* (blue)
@Dothracki PE 1* (blue)
@djl PE 1* (blue)

*only one of these count, but it doesn't matter


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Can we go ahead and call "final answer" and release the result?


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

RBHeadge PE said:


> Can we go ahead and call "final answer" and release the result?


I'm good with that. I've got day 2 of DB training ... so,


----------



## djl PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Can we go ahead and call "final answer" and release the result?


lets do it


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Is it actually possible to have a project be beautiful and under budget?


Design-build projects don't really have a set budget...under budget means the DOT still has money in the bank, and we can run a life cycle cost scenario that says we saved money over traditional design-bid-build. Pay a few million more now and you save 10 million on the back end. I actually really believe in design-build, but the certification and qualifications process is kinda bullshit. If you have more DB projects in your portfolio you're hugely advantaged to get the next one- so it's in our best interest to get as many people as possible involved so they can write it off as experience. I've been part of 4 DB projects- I've set foot on one.


----------



## Dothracki PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Can we go ahead and call "final answer" and release the result?


No objections


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

Eye Hate Landscaping PE said:


> Design-build projects don't really have a set budget...under budget means the DOT still has money in the bank, and we can run a life cycle cost scenario that says we saved money over traditional design-bid-build. Pay a few million more now and you save 10 million on the back end. I actually really believe in design-build, but the certification and qualifications process is kinda bullshit. If you have more DB projects in your portfolio you're hugely advantaged to get the next one- so it's in our best interest to get as many people as possible involved so they can write it off as experience. I've been part of 4 DB projects- I've set foot on one.


I should add the disclaimer- "it's been my experience." Minnesota is really good about getting funding for better work, other states and municipalities may not have the budget flexibility we enjoyed.


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

Eye Hate Landscaping PE said:


> Design-build projects don't really have a set budget...under budget means the DOT still has money in the bank, and we can run a life cycle cost scenario that says we saved money over traditional design-bid-build. Pay a few million more now and you save 10 million on the back end. I actually really believe in design-build, but the certification and qualifications process is kinda bullshit. If you have more DB projects in your portfolio you're hugely advantaged to get the next one- so it's in our best interest to get as many people as possible involved so they can write it off as experience. I've been part of 4 DB projects- I've set foot on one.


We are just getting into it at the county I work for. We have a couple of pilot projects that we intend to put through the process. But they are hoping to move in that direction with more projects that are appropriate for it. So they are looking at getting many of us certified. I think the process is great over DBB and am curious how the county will integrate into the current work processes.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Is it actually possible to have a project be beautiful and under budget?


YEs, but they cut 1/3 of the scope to stay in budget. Still LOOKS good, it just dosen't meet all the needs now.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

DoctorWho-PE said:


> YEs, but they cut 1/3 of the scope to stay in budget. Still LOOKS good, it just dosen't meet all the needs now.


That sounds about right.


----------



## DLD PE

No objections here.


----------



## RBHeadge PE




----------



## RBHeadge PE

Final Vote:
@BlueBlueprintPE PMP 3 (doth, djl, dld)
@DLD PE 1* (blue)
@Dothracki PE 1* (blue)
@djl PE 1* (blue)

The town lynched @BlueBlueprintPE PMP . He was mafia.

TOWN WINS!

Cop: @djl PE 
doctor: @ChebyshevII PE PMP 
Mafia: @BlueBlueprintPE PMP , @MeowMeow PE 


Here's the chronological order of special actions:

Day 1:
Mafia targets @ChebyshevII PE PMP for nightkill
Cop investigates @MeowMeow PE (not normal townie)
I start eating popcorn, as I see both sides setting up an "immaculate round"
Doctor doesn't select a save
Doctor is nightkilled

Day 2: 
cop investigates @BlueBlueprintPE PMP (not normal townie)
I'm still eating popcorn
mafia nightkills @beccabun PE 

Day 3:
cop investigates @Dothracki PE (normal townie)
mafia nightkills @MadamPirate PE


----------



## RBHeadge PE

gg all


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

wow! two maf "confirmed" investigations right off the bat!! that's awesome!


----------



## Dothracki PE

Way to go @djl PE, definitely wins the MVP for this round.


----------



## Dothracki PE

Also this is probably the first round in a while (if not ever) that @DLD PE and myself made it to the end on the same side.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

DLD PE said:


> Current reads (in case I'm nightkilled):
> 
> Mafia - @Dothracki PE


I was going to ask where this came from, but then I realize that DJL and Doth never admitted to Doth being a confirmed townie until this morning.


----------



## MeowMeow PE

Wow!!! An interesting game! It was lots of fun! Thanks for modding @RBHeadge PE !!


----------



## NikR_PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Is it actually possible to have a project be beautiful and under budget?


Beautiful. Functional. Under budget. 
You can only pick 2.


----------



## Dothracki PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> I was going to ask where this came from, but then I realize that DJL and Doth never admitted to Doth being a confirmed townie until this morning.


I knew the last minute vote was probably a bit suspicious. I was giving Meow the benefit of the doubt based on their posting yesterday. But also given the information from DJL, I knew there was a chance that perhaps Meow and Blue were both mafia. We just weren't sure if one of them were the doctor. But we suspect they would have reached out if they were the doctor after DJL came out and announced they were the cop.


----------



## DLD PE

Dothracki PE said:


> I knew the last minute vote was probably a bit suspicious. I was giving Meow the benefit of the doubt based on their posting yesterday. But also given the information from DJL, I knew there was a chance that perhaps Meow and Blue were both mafia. We just weren't sure if one of them were the doctor. But we suspect they would have reached out if they were the doctor after DJL came out and announced they were the cop.


@djl PE confirmed to me this morning that @Dothracki PE was townie, so that allowed me to change my vote.

Good game everyone! Thanks for modding @RBHeadge PE !


----------



## DLD PE

Dothracki PE said:


> Also this is probably the first round in a while (if not ever) that @DLD PE and myself made it to the end on the same side.


I'm bookmarking this.


----------



## blybrook PE

Now that was a speed round!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Way to go, gang!


----------



## djl PE

Whew.


----------



## djl PE

Let it be known that I trusted DIRTY LYIN DURAN against my better judgement and it paid off. Go town. Mobsters can suck it, I'll take my own trash to the dump.


----------



## djl PE

Winner winner chicken dinner triple


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

BlueBlueprintPE PMP said:


> We are just getting into it at the county I work for. We have a couple of pilot projects that we intend to put through the process. But they are hoping to move in that direction with more projects that are appropriate for it. So they are looking at getting many of us certified. I think the process is great over DBB and am curious how the county will integrate into the current work processes.


For the first few rounds of projects you should expect prices to be considerably higher than engineer's estimate. It takes a while to truly figure out who's carrying the risk. It will result in a better product- everyone has their built-in margins and will give honest input towards improvements/adjustments.


----------



## txjennah PE

I feel like everyone changed their usernames while I was out


----------



## txjennah PE

And by everyone, I mean @Eye Hate Landscaping PE and @DoctorWho-PE


----------



## NikR_PE

txjennah PE said:


> And by everyone, I mean @Eye Hate Landscaping PE and @DoctorWho-PE


And @Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE


----------



## DLD PE

I'm in for next round, whenever it is!


----------



## txjennah PE

NikR_PE said:


> And @Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE


Yes, I think he changed that before I left.


----------



## NikR_PE

txjennah PE said:


> Yes, I think he changed that before I left.


He is edgy like that


----------



## MeowMeow PE

I’m in for next round too!


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

txjennah PE said:


> And by everyone, I mean @Eye Hate Landscaping PE and @DoctorWho-PE


Eye Hate Landscaping has NEVER been mafia- keep that in mind going forward.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

I'm in for next round.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Eye Hate Landscaping PE said:


> Eye Hate Landscaping has NEVER been mafia- keep that in mind going forward.


This is true.


----------



## txjennah PE

I am also in for the next round!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I will try to play next round also


----------



## Dothracki PE

I am in, also may be able to mod. Maybe starting this round on Thursday or perhaps next week on Monday if that works better for some or we need more time to recruit?


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

I'm in for a round. No preference on start date.


----------



## NikR_PE

In


----------



## Dothracki PE

In so far for next round @DLD PE, @MeowMeow PE, @RBHeadge PE, @txjennah PE, @ChebyshevII PE PMP, @BlueBlueprintPE PMP, let me know if I forgot you here

Defintiely in @tj_PE?

Anyone else? @chart94 PE @Eye Hate Landscaping PE @Roarbark @blybrook PE @JayKay PE @SaltySteve PE @beccabun PE @NikR_PE @squaretaper LIT AF PE @FlangeheadPEAZ @djl PE @Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE @Spitfire6532 @DoctorWho-PE


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Oh, sure. count me in @Dothracki PE


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

I'll play.
Especially since the rumor is that @tj_PE shall return.


----------



## blybrook PE

I'm out until next week at the earliest.


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

Dothracki PE said:


> In so far for next round @DLD PE, @MeowMeow PE, @RBHeadge PE, @txjennah PE, @ChebyshevII PE PMP, @BlueBlueprintPE PMP, let me know if I forgot you here
> 
> Defintiely in @tj_PE?
> 
> Anyone else? @chart94 PE @Eye Hate Landscaping PE @Roarbark @blybrook PE @JayKay PE @SaltySteve PE @beccabun PE @NikR_PE @squaretaper LIT AF PE @FlangeheadPEAZ @djl PE @Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE @Spitfire6532 @DoctorWho-PE


Count me in, same caveat- we're starting the busy season so I'll have days where I don't check in very often...but you can count on my erroneous vote at some point each day.


----------



## beccabun PE

Yeah sure i'm in


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Dothracki PE said:


> In so far for next round @DLD PE, @MeowMeow PE, @RBHeadge PE, @txjennah PE, @ChebyshevII PE PMP, @BlueBlueprintPE PMP, let me know if I forgot you here
> 
> Defintiely in @tj_PE?
> 
> Anyone else? @chart94 PE @Eye Hate Landscaping PE @Roarbark @blybrook PE @JayKay PE @SaltySteve PE @beccabun PE @NikR_PE @squaretaper LIT AF PE @FlangeheadPEAZ @djl PE @Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE @Spitfire6532 @DoctorWho-PE


In it to die quickly!


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> In it to die quickly!


good. we need to reset the rules.


----------



## User1

I'll do it


----------



## DLD PE

tj_PE said:


> I'll do it


----------



## Dothracki PE

I'll probably start Monday. Will do some narrative prep over the weekend. Please confirm participation if you have not already by Sunday evening.


----------



## NikR_PE

tj_PE said:


> I'll do it


Woohoo

Your pic still throws me off.


----------



## DLD PE

Dothracki PE said:


> I'll probably start Monday. Will do some narrative prep over the weekend. Please confirm participation if you have not already by Sunday evening.


Confirmed.


----------



## JayKay PE

Dothracki PE said:


> In so far for next round @DLD PE, @MeowMeow PE, @RBHeadge PE, @txjennah PE, @ChebyshevII PE PMP, @BlueBlueprintPE PMP, let me know if I forgot you here
> 
> Defintiely in @tj_PE?
> 
> Anyone else? @chart94 PE @Eye Hate Landscaping PE @Roarbark @blybrook PE @JayKay PE @SaltySteve PE @beccabun PE @NikR_PE @squaretaper LIT AF PE @FlangeheadPEAZ @djl PE @Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE @Spitfire6532 @DoctorWho-PE


When start? I'm super busy this week and prob won't be able to do anything until maybe Friday/next week...


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Dothracki PE said:


> I'll probably start Monday. Will do some narrative prep over the weekend. Please confirm participation if you have not already by Sunday evening.


Confirmed


----------



## Dothracki PE

JayKay PE said:


> When start? I'm super busy this week and prob won't be able to do anything until maybe Friday/next week...


We will start Monday so not until next week


----------



## DLD PE

I will be going on vacation next week, which means I will be distracted, which means I have an excuse for not knowing what's going on (for those of you who are still suspicious of me, which I'm sure is at a bare minimum by now...right?).


----------



## chart94 PE

Dothracki PE said:


> We will start Monday so not until next week


Ill play.


----------



## Spitfire6532

I'm going to sit this next one out, overwhelmed at work, so should probably focus on that.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Spitfire6532 said:


> I'm going to sit this next one out, overwhelmed at work, so should probably focus on that.


Psh. Who needs work when you can die at the hands of a virtual mafia?


----------



## NikR_PE

ChebyshevII PE PMP said:


> Psh. Who needs work when you can die at the hands of a virtual mafia?


Or misguided townies


----------



## JayKay PE

I'll try and play, @Dothracki PE since it's starting next week


----------



## djl PE

I'm in @Dothracki PE


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

chart94 PE said:


> Ill play.


Who are you?


----------



## Dothracki PE

DoctorWho-PE said:


> Who are you?


Who who, who who


----------



## chart94 PE

DoctorWho-PE said:


> Who are you?


who are any of us? what are we doing here? why are we on a floating fishbowl?


----------



## DLD PE

chart94 PE said:


> who are any of us? what are we doing here? why are we on a floating fishbowl?


"We're just two lost souls swimming in a fish bowl, year after year...."


----------



## JayKay PE

chart94 PE said:


> who are any of us? what are we doing here? why are we on a floating fishbowl?


I'm on a disc precariously balance on top of four elephants balanced on a giant turtle.

floating fishbowl sounds ridiculous.


----------



## DLD PE

JayKay PE said:


> I'm on a disc precariously balance on top of four elephants balanced on a giant turtle.
> 
> floating fishbowl sounds ridiculous.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

I'm going to sit this one out.


----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ

@Dothracki PE I am in..


----------



## JayKay PE

Unintended Max P.E. said:


> I'm going to sit this one out.


That sounds like a lie


----------



## DLD PE

Unintended Max P.E. said:


> I'm going to sit this one out.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

JayKay PE said:


> That sounds like a lie


IDC what you think.


----------



## JayKay PE

Unintended Max P.E. said:


> IDC what you think.


IDK what you think


----------



## User1

DLD PE said:


> I will be going on vacation next week, which means I will be distracted, which means I have an excuse for not knowing what's going on (for those of you who are still suspicious of me, which I'm sure is at a bare minimum by now...right?).


Sus


----------



## User1

Eye Hate Landscaping PE said:


> Count me in, same caveat- we're starting the busy season so I'll have days where I don't check in very often...but you can count on my erroneous vote at some point each day.


Sus


----------



## User1

Unintended Max P.E. said:


> I'm going to sit this one out.


Rude


----------



## txjennah PE

We're not in a fishbowl, that's ridiculous.

We're in the MATRIX


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

tj_PE said:


> Rude


Ruder!


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

Unintended Max P.E. said:


> Ruder!


That was going to be name of the Huxtable grandbaby.


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

in case anyone cares... I suffered through the DBIA 3-day workshop last week... I'm pretty sure they could sum up all of that information in like 4-hours, but hey, let's spread it out over 3-full days just so we can fill the Credit Hour requirements... 

Regardless, I took the exam today and passed... at least I get another $50/mo. certification pay.


----------



## NikR_PE

BlueBlueprintPE PMP said:


> Regardless, I took the exam today and passed... at least I get another $50/mo. certification pay.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

BlueBlueprintPE PMP said:


> Regardless, I took the exam today and passed... at least I get another $50/mo. certification pay.


That's like an extra 23¢/hr. Time to make it rain!


----------



## Dothracki PE

*Welcome to the Construction Round (Part 2) of Mafia with 17 players.*

There are Engineers (oh the irony) aka townies hired to inspect a jobsite and union rats aka mafia who are hired to sabotage the site. Engineers must try to find and eliminate the union rats with extreme prejudice before the union rats eliminate them. The game ends when either all of the Mafia is eliminated (town wins), or there are fewer townsfolk than Mafia members (Mafia wins).

*The game will start today, Monday June 6th. Lynching will be allowed on the first day. Mafia can lynch the first night.*

During the day, everybody (townsfolk and Mafia) will publicly vote for a person to eliminate; I will eliminate the person with the most votes at the end of the day and reveal what their role was with some mediocre storytelling. (Please note that narrative may likely follow the following morning depending on my schedule and how far behind I get on narrative writing) During the night, the Mafia members are going to privately tell me who they would like to eliminate. I will reveal to everyone what happened the next morning. *Tie votes will result in no nightkill.*

In addition to regular townsfolk and members of the Mafia, there are the following special roles:

*OSHA Inspector (Cop)* – May investigate one player each night with no limit to number of investigations. The cop is only told whether their target is townie or non-townie.
*Medic (Doctor)* – May choose to save one person each night (no limit) from mafia nightkills. They may choose the same person two nights in a row.
*Cassandra* - The cassandra is a special player who shall receive a set number of visions during the night phase*.* The cassandra must post their vision on the general thread before the completion of voting on the following day or they shall be eliminated. The cassandra is only activated after a certain action has been completed in the thread. The action shall only be revealed at the end of the game.
The normal Mafia members know who each other are, but no one knows anyone else’s role except me. I will send more specific instructions to the members of the Mafia, the Doctor, and the Cop. If you do not receive a PM from me within 30 minutes of this post, then you are a regular townsfolk/townie. If you are actually reading this wall of text, add a random or relevant gif to your next post and I'll like it.

To vote on a person to eliminate, mention me @Dothracki PE and tell me specifically that 1) you are voting and 2) the username of the person you are voting to eliminate.

Example: @Dothracki PE I vote for @Unintended Max P.E. because they abandoned us and therefore mafia.

Please submit your votes in this thread by *9:01 PM EST/8:01 PM Central/7:01 PM Mountain/6:01 PM Pacific Time*.

A couple of rules:

You may use this thread to vote and post about the game.
Anyone who is an active participant in the game can use this thread to speculate, discuss, accuse, or otherwise participate in the game; just please make sure to follow regular EB forum guidelines. All players who have been eliminated may not contribute to gameplay publicly except in the private threads they may already be a part of. You are not allowed to reveal your role, privately or publicly, after you have been eliminated.
Your vote only counts if you are playing and not yet eliminated. Votes submitted after the deadline will count towards the following day. If there is a tie for most votes, I will pick one of the voted users at random using magical dice in a best of 5 round.
Standard EB-mafia game rules apply which means PMing is allowed! However, you must be alive at the time to be added to a PM. You may not post screengrabs of private messages in this thread. All votes via PM will not count unless they are specifically for Mafia/Doc/Cop actions.
In the event the game extends to the weekend, the game will be in extended night phase starting Friday night and resuming the Monday morning.
Please keep all trash talk in the thread and don’t take things too seriously!
For reference, the list of players in this round is: @DLD PE, @MeowMeow PE, @RBHeadge PE, @txjennah PE, @ChebyshevII PE PMP, @BlueBlueprintPE PMP, @NikR_PE, @DoctorWho-PE, @Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE, @Eye Hate Landscaping PE, @beccabun PE, @squaretaper LIT AF PE, @tj_PE, @chart94 PE, @JayKay PE, @djl PE, @FlangeheadPEAZ


----------



## JayKay PE

Dothracki PE said:


> Example: @Dothracki PE I vote for @Unintended Max P.E. because they abandoned us and therefore mafia.


Truth.

Also, work just dumped an entire load of shit on me (F-me for going to a wedding and then doing an OSHA training), so I'm going to be in and out when I can.


----------



## DLD PE

@Dothracki PE I vote for @Unintended Max P.E. for abandoning us.


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

Alright stop, collaborate and listen


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

Ice is back with a brand new invention


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

Somethin' grabs ahold of me tightly


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

Flows like a harpoon, daily and nightly


----------



## User1

Eye Hate Landscaping PE said:


> Flows like a harpoon, daily and nightly


sus.

@Eye Hate Landscaping PE are you maf?


----------



## User1

@FlangeheadPEAZ are you maf?


----------



## User1

@Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE are you maf?


----------



## User1

ALSO WHO IS EVERYBODY WITH THESE NAMES


----------



## User1

@txjennah PE are you maf?


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP




----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

tj_PE said:


> @Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE are you maf?


I'm not mafia.
Did you miss recent username changes on EB?
I'm the inappropriate one, apparently.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

@tj_PE are you maf?


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

TRIPLE


----------



## DLD PE

@tj_PE are you mafia?

@tj_PE who am I?


----------



## MeowMeow PE

Bloody Cassandra, Bloody Cassandra, Bloody Cassandra?


----------



## DLD PE

OSHA, OSHA, OSHA!


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

@Dothracki PE dumb questions about the rules...


Dothracki PE said:


> *OSHA Inspector (Cop)* – May investigate one player each night with no limit to number of investigations. *The cop is only told whether their target is townie or mafia (no special role indicated; only alignment).* If the *Mafia Spy* is targeted, the investigation will show up as “Townie.”


The cop is normally told "regular townie" or "not regular townie" not alignment. This is different. Typo? Intentional?
Also is there a Mafia Spy?




Dothracki PE said:


> Doctor saves will count for both mafia nightkills and hunter ghost nightkills (see below).


Are there hunter ghosts?



Dothracki PE said:


> Standard EB-mafia game rules apply which means PMing is allowed!


Just confirming that PMing is allowed?


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

DLD PE said:


> OSHA, OSHA, OSHA!
> 
> View attachment 27960


This is obviously not an OSHA violation. 
OSHA only applies in the US.


----------



## chart94 PE

OSHA is like bloody mary, if you say it three times on a job site, legend says one appears.


----------



## Dothracki PE

Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE said:


> @Dothracki PE dumb questions about the rules...
> 
> The cop is normally told "regular townie" or "not regular townie" not alignment. This is different. Typo? Intentional?
> Also is there a Mafia Spy?
> 
> 
> 
> Are there hunter ghosts?
> 
> 
> Just confirming that PMing is allowed?


No dumb questions. This is what happens when I try to piece together rules from old threads.

No Mafia Spy, No Hunter Ghosts, and *PMs are allowed*.


----------



## DLD PE

@Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE there are no hunter ghosts, but there are ghost hunters.


----------



## djl PE

I'm an engineer! Don't kill me.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP




----------



## DLD PE

ChebyshevII PE PMP said:


> View attachment 27966


This is what my brain looked like, exactly one year ago...4 days from the exam.


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

tj_PE said:


> sus.
> 
> @Eye Hate Landscaping PE are you maf?


You suspect all harpoon bearers as being evil-doers? I happen to be a blubber enthusiast.


----------



## JayKay PE

Okay. Quick pop in. I hate work. Uh. @Dothracki PE I vote for @Eye Hate Landscaping PE because they changed their name.


----------



## DLD PE

@Dothracki PE I cast a random vote for @djl PE for the time being.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

I AM A REGULAR ENGINEER

(but you are welcome to kill me anyway)


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

@Dothracki PE I vote for @Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE for name change!


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> @Dothracki PE I vote for @Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE for name change!


Please don't. Not mafia.


----------



## Dothracki PE

Voting Count:

1 - @Eye Hate Landscaping PE (JK)
1 - @djl PE (DLD)
1 - @Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (square)

Also no sign of Cassandra yet.


----------



## djl PE

DLD PE said:


> @Dothracki PE I cast a random vote for @djl PE for the time being.
> 
> View attachment 27967


No!


----------



## djl PE

@Dothracki PE I vote for @DLD PE in retaliation


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

@Dothracki PE I vote @MeowMeow PE for now


----------



## MeowMeow PE

I'm not mafia this time Chebs!!! 

But maybe a Hamilton gif will trigger Cassandra?


----------



## chart94 PE

who is @Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE im so confused to many name changes!!


----------



## DLD PE

chart94 PE said:


> who is @Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE im so confused to many name changes!!


He is Jean15Paul PE.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

DLD PE said:


> He is Jean15Paul PE.


don't reveal my secret identity.


----------



## DLD PE

@Dothracki PE I change my vote to @Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE for trying to harbor secrets.

Also, @djl PE cast a retaliatory vote, so that makes him seem less suspish.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

DLD PE said:


> @Dothracki PE I change my vote to @Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE for trying to harbor secrets.
> 
> Also, @djl PE cast a retaliatory vote, so that makes him seem less suspish.


can we not pile on me today. thanks


----------



## DLD PE

Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE said:


> can we not pile on me today. thanks


Ok. @Dothracki PE I change my vote to @squaretaper LIT AF PE for more even distribution.


----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ

tj_PE said:


> @FlangeheadPEAZ are you maf?


No I am Vanillaaaaaaaaaaa Icecream ... I mean townie


----------



## Dothracki PE

Voting Count:

1 - @Eye Hate Landscaping PE (JK)
1 - @squaretaper LIT AF PE (DLD)
1 - @Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (square)
1 - @DLD PE (djl)
1 - @MeowMeow PE (Cheb)


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

Dothracki PE said:


> Voting Count:
> 
> 1 - @Eye Hate Landscaping PE (JK)
> 1 - @squaretaper LIT AF PE (DLD)
> 1 - @Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (square)
> 1 - @DLD PE (djl)
> 1 - @MeowMeow PE (Cheb)


Here we go again...everyone will have a 1/17th chance of getting axed at this rate. For simplicity on RPS I'm going to go rock 10x straight.

@Dothracki PE I vote for @JayKay PE out of retaliation and they aren't represented yet.


----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ

Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE said:


> I'm not mafia.
> Did you miss recent username changes on EB?
> I'm the inappropriate one, apparently.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> I AM A REGULAR ENGINEER
> 
> (but you are welcome to kill me anyway)


I thought you were a LIT AF Engineer?


----------



## DLD PE

@Dothracki PE I hate all these ties, so I'm going to change my vote to @FlangeheadPEAZ . If @JayKay PE dies, I won't be able to eat whatever I want.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Eye Hate Landscaping PE said:


> For simplicity on RPS I'm going to go rock 10x straight.


----------



## User1

Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE said:


> @tj_PE are you maf?


no i am not maf. 
yes i missed it i guess


----------



## User1

DLD PE said:


> @tj_PE are you mafia?
> 
> @tj_PE who am I?


no i am not maf
you are duran bc of lower intestine


----------



## User1

@DLD PE are you maf?


----------



## User1

@JayKay PE are you maf?


----------



## User1

@djl PE are you maf?


----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ

DLD PE said:


> @Dothracki PE I hate all these ties, so I'm going to change my vote to @FlangeheadPEAZ . If @JayKay PE dies, I won't be able to eat whatever I want.


@Dothracki PE I vote for @DLD PE in retaliation until I see more info during the day....


----------



## Dothracki PE

Voting Count:

1 - @Eye Hate Landscaping PE (JK)
1 - @FlangeheadPEAZ (DLD)
1 - @Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (square)
2 - @DLD PE (djl, Flange)
1 - @MeowMeow PE (Cheb)
1 - @JayKay PE (Eye)


----------



## djl PE

djl PE said:


> I'm an engineer! Don't kill me.


bump for @tj_PE 

(edited because I forgot who did the asking and assumed it was @txjennah PE bc that's her MO)


----------



## DLD PE

Hey wait, now everyone is piling on me!


----------



## djl PE

@Dothracki PE I'm rescinding my @DLD PE vote because there is now no taliation to retaliate. 
No vote to replace bc IDK who is good or bad


----------



## DLD PE

Me too. @Dothracki PE I rescind my vote from @FlangeheadPEAZ until I can figure out someone more suspish.


----------



## Dothracki PE

Voting Count:

1 - @Eye Hate Landscaping PE (JK)
1 - @Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (square)
1 - @DLD PE (Flange)
1 - @MeowMeow PE (Cheb)
1 - @JayKay PE (Eye)


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Seems to be getting a bit cray cray up in here


----------



## User1

ChebyshevII PE PMP said:


> Seems to be getting a bit cray cray up in here


sus
are you maf?


----------



## txjennah PE

djl PE said:


> bump for @tj_PE
> 
> (edited because I forgot who did the asking and assumed it was @txjennah PE bc that's her MO)


LOL what? I have never gone through and asked players one-by-one if they are Mafia. SUS


----------



## djl PE

txjennah PE said:


> LOL what? I have never gone through and asked players one-by-one if they are Mafia. SUS


well maybe I just always thought it was you


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

tj_PE said:


> sus
> are you maf?


Nope. I r engnr. Although I also double as a PMP, so I agree I'm sus.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

@Dothracki PE I vote for @Dothracki PE to try and activate the Cassandra


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

ChebyshevII PE PMP said:


> Nope. I r engnr. Although I also double as a PMP, so I agree I'm sus.


*nods snobbishly in PMP*


----------



## User1

@DoctorWho-PE are you maf?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

@tj_PE are you maf?


----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ




----------



## User1

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> @tj_PE are you maf?


as responded twice already today no i am not maf


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

tj_PE said:


> as responded twice already today no i am not maf


You lie.


----------



## User1

@Dothracki PE I vote for @DoctorWho-PE for now because they've been sus quiet today but idk i'm tired


----------



## User1

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> You lie.


very rarely. i'm terrible at it. lol


----------



## Dothracki PE

Voting Count:

1 - @Eye Hate Landscaping PE (JK)
1 - @Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (square)
1 - @DLD PE (Flange)
1 - @MeowMeow PE (Cheb)
1 - @JayKay PE (Eye)
1 - @DoctorWho-PE (tj)


----------



## MeowMeow PE

CASSAAAAANDRRAAAAAAAAA?!


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

My last experience at a casino rolling dice didn't go well...I'm 1/6 at the moment and am gonna have to break the tie somehow if no one else does it first.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

@Dothracki PE I change my vote to @Unintended Max P.E. 

......
Cassandra?


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Cassandra test coming in 5


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

4


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

3


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

2


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

1


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

TOP!!!!!

.....
Cassandra


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE said:


> @Dothracki PE I change my vote to @Unintended Max P.E.
> 
> ......
> Cassandra?


WTH, over.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Also
octuple


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE said:


> Also
> octuple


ooooh.... broken octuple!


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

Just in case … here is Timber wanting to trade his sweet potato chew for my 
Cassandra???


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

And … Piper trying bark at the neighbors without dropping her frisbee.

Cassandra???


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

Triple .... ??


----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ

@Dothracki PE since @DLD PE retracted their vote I would retract my vote too as I do not have a sus at any one at this time..... so I am voting against no one as of now


----------



## Dothracki PE

Voting Count:

1 - @Eye Hate Landscaping PE (JK)
1 - @Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (square)
1 - @MeowMeow PE (Cheb)
1 - @JayKay PE (Eye)
1 - @DoctorWho-PE (tj)
1 - @Dothracki PE (ECG)


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

tj_PE said:


> @Dothracki PE I vote for @DoctorWho-PE for now because they've been sus quiet today but idk i'm tired


Was actually working for once. And have a killer headache. 
And don't normally say much on day 1. Or ever, really.


----------



## MeowMeow PE

Welp it looks like chebs isn’t changing his vote for me, so @Dothracki PE I gotta put in a retaliatory vote for @ChebyshevII PE PMP


----------



## DLD PE

Wow, all these votes and still a tie.


----------



## Dothracki PE

Voting Count:

1 - @Eye Hate Landscaping PE (JK)
1 - @Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (square)
1 - @MeowMeow PE (Cheb)
1 - @JayKay PE (Eye)
1 - @DoctorWho-PE (tj)
1 - @ChebyshevII PE PMP (Meow)

Less than 15 minutes left!


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

I can't decide if I should not vote since I have nothing to go on, or if I should throw a random vote out there.


----------



## Dothracki PE

Time!


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Dothracki PE said:


> Time!


.... well?


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

_The suspense..._


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

I missed out on shenanigans….


----------



## Dothracki PE

"Good morning everyone" said @blybrook PE, "and thank you for dealing with our long onboarding process. We hired engineers from Craigslist last time and it was a complete disaster. Linkedin is much more reputable so hopefully everyone here should be well vetted. Remember this is a per diem position and will only last through the end of the assignment. Everyone looked around the large conference room that was overloaded with chairs. There was a large air purifier in the corner that was making a loud squealing sound. Likely from the long hours of use and infrequent maintenance. @blybrook PE continued on, "Now, your assignment. We just received a request to perform 3rd party inspection of an active construction site that is not too far from here. There have been some incidents lately and ownership suspects some of the unions might be behind it. It is a OSHA certified site, so all of the safety measures must be followed. You are all already OSHA certified so we can skip most of the training. We just have a short refersher and josbite orientation that we must complete before being admitted. That also means that you are subject to a drug screening in order to be on the job site so we must do that first."

At this time @SaltySteve PE walked in with a cart filled with empty jars. They were wearing scrubs and a lab coat so obviously they must be a medical professional. "Good morning everyone, I'm sure some of you might have done this already, but just in case you haven't it is really simple. All you need to do is fill the cup with urine up to the line on the jar. If you need water, we have it available for you to drink." One by one, everyone took a jar and went into the restroom and emerged with a jar of yellow liquid. "Thank you everyone for your participation, I know it's a pain", said @blybrook PE, "but it is mandatory for this construction site. We will get the results in just a few hours and will follow up via email if there are any issues. That is all for today, we will follow up in the morning with the refresher and orientation

FIVE HOURS LATER

@JayKay PE went home after that class, made their dinner, and sat down on the couch to relax with the new season of Stranger Things while drinking a megapint of wine. After two episodes, they opened up their email. The first email had an important flag and was from @blybrook PE. It said: "PLEASE READ, unfortunately your drug test results came back positive for halucinogens, which means that you will not be allowed to continue on with the assignment. You will be compensated for your time today, however your contract will be terminated effective at 9:00 PM today. Please let me know if there are are any questions, blybrook, P.E.". " Shoot", said @JayKay PE , "someone must have spiked my blood from the Vampire Coven last week. The boss is going to be disappointed I couldn't finish the job."

@JayKay PE was lynched by the town, they were a union rat (mafia)


----------



## User1

Yaaaaaaay!


----------



## JayKay PE

Thank god. Now I don’t need to pay attention and can be like dead at work.


----------



## Dothracki PE

Forgot to add, the remaining list of players in this round is: @DLD PE, @MeowMeow PE, @RBHeadge PE, @txjennah PE, @ChebyshevII PE PMP, @BlueBlueprintPE PMP, @NikR_PE, @DoctorWho-PE, @Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE, @Eye Hate Landscaping PE, @beccabun PE, @squaretaper LIT AF PE, @tj_PE, @chart94 PE, @djl PE, @FlangeheadPEAZ


----------



## DLD PE

JayKay PE said:


> Thank god. Now I don’t need to pay attention and can be like dead at work.


My lower intestine feels betrayed. You've been encouraging me to indulge all week, when in fact you were just trying to kill me! Looks like I picked the wrong week to quit taking hallucinogens.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Dothracki PE said:


> @JayKay PE was lynched by the town, they were a union rat (mafia)


Nice!!


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

Random maf lynch on day one!!!? Yes!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Dothracki PE said:


> Forgot to add, the remaining list of players in this round is: @DLD PE, @MeowMeow PE, @RBHeadge PE, @txjennah PE, @ChebyshevII PE PMP, @BlueBlueprintPE PMP, @NikR_PE, @DoctorWho-PE, @Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE, @Eye Hate Landscaping PE, @beccabun PE, @squaretaper LIT AF PE, @tj_PE, @chart94 PE, @djl PE, @FlangeheadPEAZ


I'm...still alive??


----------



## Dothracki PE

"Good morning everyone", said @blybrook PE as he looked upon everyone who already looked half asleep in the large conference room chairs in anticipation of the construction safety briefing. "I see that we only managed to lose one of us from the drug testing yesterday, so that is great news." Everyone suddenly awoke at the announcement, looked around, and noticed that @JayKay PE was missing.

@blybrook PE continued "As engineers, we must carry on and fulfill our duties. I'm sure all of you remember your ethics lessons from when you took your FE exam. Anyway, let's get started with the OSHA refresher and the we will get into the site briefing. Now, rule number one about site safety is awareness... "

As @blybrook PE rambled on about safety rules while every dozed off either falling asleep or wondering what drugs @JayKay PE was on, @Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE pulled out an egg and cheese breakfast sandwich and started chowing down. After a few bites they looked puzzled and reached into their bag to pull out a bottle of Louisiana hot sauce and began to douse the sandwich with the spicy sauce. They took a few more bites when they suddenly started sweating and looked red in the face. Their heart was racing as they struggled to breathe. By this time many of the group took notice and asked if they were okay.

It was then that @Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE fell to the floor and stopped breathing. The ambulance was called and they were rushed to the hospital, where they were later pronounced deceased. It turns out, their bottle of hot sauce was dosed with epinephrine that caused a heart attack.

@Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE was killed by the mafia.

the remaining list of players in this round is: @DLD PE, @MeowMeow PE, @RBHeadge PE, @txjennah PE, @ChebyshevII PE PMP, @BlueBlueprintPE PMP, @NikR_PE, @DoctorWho-PE, @Eye Hate Landscaping PE, @beccabun PE, @squaretaper LIT AF PE, @tj_PE, @chart94 PE, @djl PE, @FlangeheadPEAZ


----------



## JayKay PE

Dothracki PE said:


> It turns out, their bottle of hot sauce was dosed with epinephrine that caused a heart attack.


@Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE thought it was Louisiana hot sauce but, alack, it was Texas Pete and they expired.


----------



## Dothracki PE

Summary of yesterday


----------



## JayKay PE

@Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE I keep reading your initials 'ECG' as eggy cheese guy. So. That's your new name. Sorry.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Dothracki PE said:


> @JayKay PE was lynched by the town, they were a union rat (mafia)


----------



## RBHeadge PE

JayKay PE said:


> @Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE I keep reading your initials 'ECG' as eggy cheese guy. So. That's your new name. Sorry.


You're not alone. I keep reading it as "easy cheesy guy".


----------



## DLD PE

JayKay PE said:


> @Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE thought it was Louisiana hot sauce but, alack, it was Texas Pete and they expired.


I mean, they taste the same, right?


----------



## Dothracki PE

Voting Update:

Is this thing on?


----------



## DLD PE

Hey, is today the day we're supposed to vote for Square?

@Dothracki PE I'd like to cast an early vote for @squaretaper LIT AF PE , unless someone (besides Square) tells me I'm wrong.


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

DLD PE said:


> Hey, is today the day we're supposed to vote for Square?
> 
> @Dothracki PE I'd like to cast an early vote for @squaretaper LIT AF PE , unless someone (besides Square) tells me I'm wrong.


based on the last few games, I think it's 50/50.


----------



## Dothracki PE

Voting Update:

1 - @squaretaper LIT AF PE (DLD)

P.S. Cassandra has not yet been awakened.


----------



## MeowMeow PE

Simply?


----------



## beccabun PE

MeowMeow PE said:


> Simply?


NO


----------



## beccabun PE

@Dothracki PE I vote for @MeowMeow PE for invoking Simply


----------



## Dothracki PE

Voting Update:

1 - @squaretaper LIT AF PE (DLD)
1 - @MeowMeow PE (becca)


----------



## MeowMeow PE

@Dothracki PE


beccabun PE said:


> @Dothracki PE I vote for @MeowMeow PE for invoking Simply


I was just attempting to awaken Cassandra! 
@Dothracki PE I vote for @beccabun PE because it’s sus she doesn’t want Cassandra activated


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

@Dothracki PE I vote for @NikR_PE because no one should have their own printer.


----------



## Dothracki PE

Voting Update:

1 - @squaretaper LIT AF PE (DLD)
1 - @MeowMeow PE (becca)
1 - @beccabun PE (Meow)
1 - @NikR_PE (square)


----------



## JayKay PE

Where is my cheesy boi and chebs?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

JayKay PE said:


> Where is my cheesy boi and chebs?


allo


----------



## djl PE

@Dothracki PE I vote for @MeowMeow PE cuz they sneaky and lie sometimes


----------



## MeowMeow PE

djl PE said:


> @Dothracki PE I vote for @MeowMeow PE cuz they sneaky and lie sometimes


I mean, I’m not the only sneaky person that lies sometimes lol. But you’re going after the wrong guy! I’m serious when I say I’m not mafia.


----------



## chart94 PE

I'm voting for @txjennah PE just cause @Dothracki PE


----------



## Dothracki PE

Voting Update:

1 - @squaretaper LIT AF PE (DLD)
2 - @MeowMeow PE (becca, djl)
1 - @beccabun PE (Meow)
1 - @NikR_PE (square)
1 - @txjennah PE (chart)


----------



## djl PE

MeowMeow PE said:


> I mean, I’m not the only sneaky person that lies sometimes lol. But you’re going after the wrong guy! I’m serious when I say I’m not mafia.


you said that last time....


----------



## DLD PE

MeowMeow PE said:


> I mean, I’m not the only sneaky person that lies sometimes lol. But you’re going after the wrong guy! I’m serious when I say I’m not mafia.





djl PE said:


> you said that last time....


Also, you're not a guy! @Dothracki PE I vote for @MeowMeow PE for the time being.


----------



## DLD PE

Where is Cassandra? Has anyone voted for the mod?

@Dothracki PE I vote for @Dothracki PE for violating OSHA rules.


----------



## Dothracki PE

Voting Update:

3 - @MeowMeow PE (becca, djl, DLD)
1 - @beccabun PE (Meow)
1 - @NikR_PE (square)
1 - @txjennah PE (chart)


----------



## Dothracki PE

DLD PE said:


> Where is Cassandra? Has anyone voted for the mod?
> 
> @Dothracki PE I vote for @Dothracki PE for violating OSHA rules.


Egg n' cheese guy already tried that yesterday


----------



## Dothracki PE

TRIPLE


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Dothracki PE said:


> Voting Update:
> 
> Is this thing on?


What thing?


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

@Dothracki PE I vote for @chart94 PE because why not. 

also, I vote for @ncees for not posting the newsletter. I want to know what they are doing!


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

I have no idea who to vote for. 

@Dothracki PE I vote for @BlueBlueprintPE PMP 

.... Cassandra????


----------



## JayKay PE

cheesy boi is dead.


----------



## txjennah PE

I vote for @chart94 PE because their vote for me is sus


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Dothracki PE said:


> @Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE was killed by the mafia


RUDE


----------



## RBHeadge PE

MeowMeow PE said:


> I mean, I’m not the only sneaky person that lies sometimes lol. But you’re going after the wrong guy! I’m serious when I say I’m not mafia.


ummm, I may need to look up your posts from last round.


----------



## JayKay PE

Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE said:


> RUDE


I am channeling @Audi Driver P.E., who I very happy is back to being audi instead of unintended. Because I only drive audi


----------



## RBHeadge PE

DoctorWho-PE said:


> @Dothracki PE I vote for @chart94 PE because why not.
> 
> also, I vote for @ncees for not posting the newsletter. I want to know what they are doing!


I forgot that it's waiting season for the SEs


----------



## MeowMeow PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> ummm, I may need to look up your posts from last round.


I’m serious when I say I’m not mafia _this time. _


----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ

@Dothracki PE I vote for @chart94 PE subject to change based on further info...


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

scratch that. @Dothracki PE I vote for @DLD PE for changing votes so many times already this game. It gave me a headache, and I'm not even modding... 

You're just trying to confuse us all .... SUS


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> I forgot that it's waiting season for the SEs


I am sure that @DoctorWho-PE did not forget


----------



## Dothracki PE

txjennah PE said:


> I vote for @chart94 PE because their vote for me is sus


Just want to confirm your vote, you didn't @ me


----------



## Dothracki PE

Voting Update:

3 - @MeowMeow PE (becca, djl, DLD)
1 - @beccabun PE (Meow)
1 - @NikR_PE (square)
1 - @txjennah PE (chart)
3 - @chart94 PE (DW, txj, Flange)
1 - @DLD PE (B²)


----------



## Dothracki PE

BlueBlueprintPE PMP said:


> scratch that. @Dothracki PE I vote for @DLD PE for changing votes so many times already this game. It gave me a headache, and I'm not even modding...
> 
> You're just trying to confuse us all .... SUS



I know right, anyone want to bet the over/under/even on vote changes today? Let's set it at 4


----------



## MeowMeow PE

@Dothracki PE I change my vote to @chart94 PE


----------



## DLD PE

Dothracki PE said:


> I know right, anyone want to bet the over/under/even on vote changes today? Let's set it at 4


I'll take the under for $100 million.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

JayKay PE said:


> I am channeling @Audi Driver P.E., who I very happy is back to being audi instead of unintended. Because I only drive audi


----------



## Dothracki PE

Voting Update:

3 - @MeowMeow PE (becca, djl, DLD)
1 - @NikR_PE (square)
1 - @txjennah PE (chart)
4 - @chart94 PE (DW, txj, Flange, Meow)
1 - @DLD PE (B²)


----------



## Dothracki PE

DLD PE said:


> I'll take the under for $100 million.


I don't think you were supposed to see that. Just pretend it doesn't exist so we don't get accused of rigging the bet.


----------



## Dothracki PE

TRIPLE


----------



## Dothracki PE

10 minutes left!


----------



## Dothracki PE

I have not received a confirmation from @txjennah PE, so updating voting list. 

Voting Update:

3 - @MeowMeow PE (becca, djl, DLD)
1 - @NikR_PE (square)
1 - @txjennah PE (chart)
3 - @chart94 PE (DW, Flange, Meow)
1 - @DLD PE (B²)


----------



## Dothracki PE

Time!


----------



## Dothracki PE

"Good morning everyone", said @blybrook PE as he looked on everyone who had a more cheerful expression but also slightly concerned based on the events of yesterday. "I know yesterday was a bit of a unusual day, but we got through the rest of preparation class and you are all now cleared to go on the job site. We have rented a transportation van with a driver to bring everyone to the site so we can all stay together. The site is a short 30 minutes away from here so hopefully it won't be too uncomfortable. Alright now, class dismissed."

Everyone headed out to the van with the backpacks in tow. The driver got out to help everyone with their things. "Hello, I'm @Audi Driver P.E.", they said, "I'll be your chauffeur on our excursion." They all loaded up and headed off to the construction site.

While cruising down the 4-lane highway in the van, the group started to talk about @Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE and what happened to them. "Obviously it must have been one of us!" Interjected @chart94 PE. "Good point, maybe it was you, and you are just deflecting", argued @DoctorWho-PE. After a few more minutes of argument, a scuffle broke out among a few engineers. The fighting caused the van door to fly open and @chart94 PE was thrown out of the van and under a bus moving next to the van, killing them instantly.

@chart94 PE was lynched by the town, they were an engineer (town).

The remaining list of players in this round is: @DLD PE, @MeowMeow PE, @RBHeadge PE, @txjennah PE, @ChebyshevII PE PMP, @BlueBlueprintPE PMP, @NikR_PE, @DoctorWho-PE, @Eye Hate Landscaping PE, @beccabun PE, @squaretaper LIT AF PE, @tj_PE, @djl PE, @FlangeheadPEAZ


----------



## MeowMeow PE

Oh shoot I’m so sorry @chart94 PE


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

Sorry for my lack of vote. Day project turned into night project turned into dozens of calls and emails and texts I’m the morning and I never really got around to sleeping or mafiaing. I definitely wouldn’t have voted for chart, though


----------



## JayKay PE

Audi Driver P.E. said:


> View attachment 27989


----------



## blybrook PE




----------



## Dothracki PE

@DoctorWho-PE was night killed by the union rats. Narrative to follow shortly.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

What? Why me!?!? I am not strategic player. Oh well. Can think about work now.


----------



## beccabun PE

With nothing better to go on, I maintain my vote for @MeowMeow PE (@Dothracki PE)


----------



## Dothracki PE

"Listen up everyone, my name is @Roarbark, I am the site foreman from WT in charge of the site." The group was all gathered in a large circle outside of the construction trailer. The foreman stood on top of the stairs wearing a Carhartt jacket, jeans, and timberland steel toed boots as well as a reflective vest, hard hat, and goggles.

@Roarbark continued, "I'm sure you have already been explained what you are here for. So I'll let you get to it. There have been a few incidents here lately but fortunately nobody has been injured. The client suspects the unions may be interfering with the project, possibly via hired saboteurs posing as contractors. They could be among us and we don't even know it. Remember to always be aware of your surroundings and keep your safety gear on at all times." "Thank you, @Roarbark , now we will go out in pairs so that we remain accountable for each other", chimed in @blybrook PE, "remember to make notes as you go along and take as many photos as needed that will help with the reports."

The group paired up and started walking over to the site. It is a 10 story building that is in varying stages of construction on each level. While they started walking over to the site, they noticed that the ground was being worked on in their path from the trailers to the building. "They are probably preparing the land to be turned into a parking lot for the building", @blybrook PE explained, "Just do your best to stay clear of the workers a you walk through." "Look over there!" @DoctorWho-PE shouted as they took their partner @tj_PE by the hand and ran over to some massive steel H beams that were being offloaded from a flatbed truck. They went to take pictures and look at the quality of steel, impressed at how big they were. "Wow, these beams could definitely kill you if you were in the wrong place." ,added @tj_PE.

Nearby a worker was running their soil roller trying to level the ground in preparation for the parking lot. They were driving along slowly when suddenly the roller took off uncontrollably at top speed. The controls were not responding and the worker panicked and jumped from the roller, which was now heading towards @DoctorWho-PE and @tj_PE who were still looking at the beams. As @DoctorWho-PE was taking measurements of the web, the roller came up behind them and they were suddenly caught under the roller and immediately crushed. The roller careened towards the stack of beams, where it rolled up and fell backwards. It then shutoff.

@DoctorWho-PE was murdered by the union rats who sabotaged the roller with a remote control to cause havoc at their control.

The remaining list of players in this round is: @DLD PE, @MeowMeow PE, @RBHeadge PE, @txjennah PE, @ChebyshevII PE PMP, @BlueBlueprintPE PMP, @NikR_PE, @Eye Hate Landscaping PE, @beccabun PE, @squaretaper LIT AF PE, @tj_PE, @djl PE, @FlangeheadPEAZ


----------



## Dothracki PE

Voting Record From Yesterday




Current Votes:
1 - @MeowMeow PE (becca)


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Dothracki PE said:


> "Listen up everyone, my name is @Roarbark, I am the site foreman from WT in charge of the site." The group was all gathered in a large circle outside of the construction trailer. The foremen stood on top of the stairs wearing a Carhartt jacket, jeans, and timberland steel toed boots as well as a reflective vest, hard hat, and goggles.
> 
> @Roarbark continued, "I'm sure you have already been explained what you are here for. So I'll let you get to it. There have been a few incidents here lately but fortunately nobody has been injured. The client suspects the unions may be interfering with the project, possibly via hired saboteurs posing as contractors. They could be among us and we don't even know it. Remember to always be aware of your surroundings and keep your safety gear on at all times." "Thank you, @Roarbark , now we will go out in pairs so that we remain accountable for each other", chimed in @blybrook PE, "remember to make notes as you go along and take as many photos as needed that will help with the reports."
> 
> The group paired up and started walking over to the site. It is a 10 story building that is in varying stages of construction on each level. While they started walking over to the site, they noticed that the ground was being worked on in their path from the trailers to the building. "They are probably preparing the land to be turned into a parking lot for the building", @blybrook PE explained, "Just do your best to stay clear of the workers a you walk through." "Look over there!" @DoctorWho-PE shouted as they took their partner @tj_PE by the hand and ran over to some massive steel H beams that were being offloaded from a flatbed truck. They went to take pictures and look at the quality of steel, impressed at how big they were. "Wow, these beams could definitely kill you if you were in the wrong place." ,added @tj_PE.
> 
> Nearby a worker was running their soil roller trying to level the ground in preparation for the parking lot. They were driving along slowly when suddenly the roller took off uncontrollably at top speed. The controls were not responding and the worker panicked and jumped from the roller, which was now heading towards @DoctorWho-PE and @tj_PE who were still looking at the beams. As @DoctorWho-PE was taking measurements of the web, the roller came up behind them and they were suddenly caught under the roller and immediately crushed. The roller careened towards the stack of beams, where it rolled up and fell backwards. It then shutoff.
> 
> @DoctorWho-PE was murdered by the union rats who sabotaged the roller with a remote control to cause havoc at their control.
> 
> The remaining list of players in this round is: @DLD PE, @MeowMeow PE, @RBHeadge PE, @txjennah PE, @ChebyshevII PE PMP, @BlueBlueprintPE PMP, @NikR_PE, @Eye Hate Landscaping PE, @beccabun PE, @squaretaper LIT AF PE, @tj_PE, @djl PE, @FlangeheadPEAZ


Sounds about right. At least I got to go while looking at steel.


----------



## JayKay PE

Dothracki PE said:


> "Listen up everyone, my name is @Roarbark, I am the site foreman from WT in charge of the site." The group was all gathered in a large circle outside of the construction trailer. The foremen stood on top of the stairs wearing a Carhartt jacket, jeans, and timberland steel toed boots as well as a reflective vest, hard hat, and goggles.
> 
> @Roarbark continued, "I'm sure you have already been explained what you are here for. So I'll let you get to it. There have been a few incidents here lately but fortunately nobody has been injured. The client suspects the unions may be interfering with the project, possibly via hired saboteurs posing as contractors. They could be among us and we don't even know it. Remember to always be aware of your surroundings and keep your safety gear on at all times." "Thank you, @Roarbark , now we will go out in pairs so that we remain accountable for each other", chimed in @blybrook PE, "remember to make notes as you go along and take as many photos as needed that will help with the reports."
> 
> The group paired up and started walking over to the site. It is a 10 story building that is in varying stages of construction on each level. While they started walking over to the site, they noticed that the ground was being worked on in their path from the trailers to the building. "They are probably preparing the land to be turned into a parking lot for the building", @blybrook PE explained, "Just do your best to stay clear of the workers a you walk through." "Look over there!" @DoctorWho-PE shouted as they took their partner @tj_PE by the hand and ran over to some massive steel H beams that were being offloaded from a flatbed truck. They went to take pictures and look at the quality of steel, impressed at how big they were. "Wow, these beams could definitely kill you if you were in the wrong place." ,added @tj_PE.
> 
> Nearby a worker was running their soil roller trying to level the ground in preparation for the parking lot. They were driving along slowly when suddenly the roller took off uncontrollably at top speed. The controls were not responding and the worker panicked and jumped from the roller, which was now heading towards @DoctorWho-PE and @tj_PE who were still looking at the beams. As @DoctorWho-PE was taking measurements of the web, the roller came up behind them and they were suddenly caught under the roller and immediately crushed. The roller careened towards the stack of beams, where it rolled up and fell backwards. It then shutoff.
> 
> @DoctorWho-PE was murdered by the union rats who sabotaged the roller with a remote control to cause havoc at their control.
> 
> The remaining list of players in this round is: @DLD PE, @MeowMeow PE, @RBHeadge PE, @txjennah PE, @ChebyshevII PE PMP, @BlueBlueprintPE PMP, @NikR_PE, @Eye Hate Landscaping PE, @beccabun PE, @squaretaper LIT AF PE, @tj_PE, @djl PE, @FlangeheadPEAZ


This whole story is fantastical. This would never happen. Ever. Period. @Roarbark doesn't know how to talk! That's crazy!


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Dothracki PE said:


> "Good morning everyone", said @blybrook PE as he looked on everyone who had a more cheerful expression but also slightly concerned based on the events of yesterday. "I know yesterday was a bit of a unusual day, but we got through the rest of preparation class and you are all now cleared to go on the job site. We have rented a transportation van with a driver to bring everyone to the site so we can all stay together. The site is a short 30 minutes away from here so hopefully it won't be too uncomfortable. Alright now, class dismissed."
> 
> Everyone headed out to the van with the backpacks in tow. The driver got out to help everyone with their things. "Hello, I'm @Audi Driver P.E.", they said, "I'll be your chauffeur on our excursion." They all loaded up and headed off to the construction site.
> 
> While cruising down the 4-lane highway in the van, the group started to talk about @Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE and what happened to them. "Obviously it must have been one of us!" Interjected @chart94 PE. "Good point, maybe it was you, and you are just deflecting", argued @DoctorWho-PE. After a few more minutes of argument, a scuffle broke out among a few engineers. The fighting caused the van door to fly open and @chart94 PE was thrown out of the van and under a bus moving next to the van, killing them instantly.
> 
> @chart94 PE was lynched by the town, they were an engineer (town).
> 
> The remaining list of players in this round is: @DLD PE, @MeowMeow PE, @RBHeadge PE, @txjennah PE, @ChebyshevII PE PMP, @BlueBlueprintPE PMP, @NikR_PE, @DoctorWho-PE, @Eye Hate Landscaping PE, @beccabun PE, @squaretaper LIT AF PE, @tj_PE, @djl PE, @FlangeheadPEAZ


----------



## JayKay PE

Audi Driver P.E. said:


>


----------



## blybrook PE

I have a feeling this story line has been used before...


----------



## Dothracki PE

blybrook PE said:


> I have a feeling this story line has been used before...


You are correct, I used the same storyline to reset the scene making a few changes here and there. It will be all new after this point now that we are onsite.


----------



## blybrook PE




----------



## beccabun PE

FYI i probably won't be logging on after work, so if anything crazy happens after 4:30, don't blame me


----------



## Dothracki PE

Current Votes (no new update):

1 - @MeowMeow PE (becca)


----------



## djl PE

@Dothracki PE I'm sticking with @MeowMeow PE


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

@Dothracki PE I will also stick with @MeowMeow PE for now


----------



## Dothracki PE

Current Votes:

3 - @MeowMeow PE (becca, djl, cheb) 

Just a heads up that I'll be playing softball later tonight from 5-7PM EST. I'll update the votes when I can.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

@Dothracki PE I vote for @MeowMeow PE because if the tornado didn't get them, we will.


----------



## Dothracki PE

Current Votes:

4 - @MeowMeow PE (becca, djl, cheb, square)


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE




----------



## MeowMeow PE

Please don’t kill me. I’m not ready to die. I’m scared


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

welp - I just got back from the field today. looks like the dog pile is on @MeowMeow PE so @Dothracki PE I add my vote.


----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ

Why no body PMing me anything....whats going on


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

I guess I'll join the masses- @Dothracki PE I vote for @MeowMeow PE. Best case we kill a mafia, worst case we eliminate a cat lover...so win-win.


----------



## txjennah PE

I don't want to vote for @MeowMeow PE but I guess everyone knows something I don't  I'm sorry if you're townie, Meow!

@Dothracki PE I vote for @MeowMeow PE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

MeowMeow PE said:


> View attachment 28016
> 
> Please don’t kill me. I’m not ready to die. I’m scared


Oof, poor @MeowMeow PE, the EB pincushion. Only the pin is a gladius.


----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ

txjennah PE said:


> I don't want to vote for @MeowMeow PE but I guess everyone knows something I don't  I'm sorry if you're townie, Meow!
> 
> @Dothracki PE I vote for @MeowMeow PE


Same... so @Dothracki PE my vote is for @MeowMeow PE


----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> Oof, poor @MeowMeow PE, the EB pincushion. Only the pin is a gladius.


oh you are still alive?? lol


----------



## MeowMeow PE

Yeah why is @squaretaper LIT AF PE still alive?!?! 
And why hasn’t @RBHeadge PE posted any reads yet?


----------



## Dothracki PE

Current Votes:

8 - @MeowMeow PE (becca, djl, cheb, square, blue, eye, txj flange)


----------



## MeowMeow PE

I’m just an meow meow, standing in front of my EB mafia friends, asking them all to change their vote to another person.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

MeowMeow PE said:


> Yeah why is @squaretaper LIT AF PE still alive?!?!
> And why hasn’t @RBHeadge PE posted any reads yet?


I've been busy at work. And my only read would paint a target on someone's back. I'm not going to call out a likely townie for a nightkill. We'll want and need more trusted agents in the endgame. 

I will say that the nightkill targets so far have all been original players. Which implies that one of the mafia is also an original player.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

I will cast a *random* inconsequential vote for @tj_PE .


----------



## MeowMeow PE

Or even just 5 of you…..


----------



## Dothracki PE

Current Votes:

8 - @MeowMeow PE (becca, djl, cheb, square, blue, eye, txj flange)
1 - @tj_PE (RBH)

Also... CASSANDRA HAS BEEN ACTIVATED


----------



## MeowMeow PE

Dang it, just as I’m about to be ruthlessly murdered


----------



## Dothracki PE

Time!


----------



## txjennah PE

MeowMeow PE said:


> Dang it, just as I’m about to be ruthlessly murdered


I'm sorry Meow


----------



## MeowMeow PE

txjennah PE said:


> I'm sorry Meow


I’m sorry too


----------



## Dothracki PE

“I’m getting too old for this crap”, exhaled @blybrook PE as they led the group up the rickety temporary elevator running on the crane outside the building. The elevator was completely open with a cage surrounding the platform. "I really hope this thing doesn't break", @DLD PE said looking nervous and standing away from the edge, "At this rate, who knows what could happen." The circumstance surrounding the amount of morbid accidents was definitely unnerving for the entire group. "You heard what @Roarbark said", chimed in @ChebyshevII PE PMP, "it's sabotage paid for by the unions. Quite scary the lengths they are going to in order to frame these non-union workers." Just then the group arrived on the 6th floor of the building and quickly scurried off the platform.

"Clearly, they must still be among us", said @squaretaper LIT AF PE, "the question is who? Is it you, @MeowMeow PE? You seem to have been around quite a lot with these deaths!", @squaretaper LIT AF PE added, their voice sounding more angry. "Yeah, quite the coincidence...", added @beccabun PE. @MeowMeow PE pleaded with the angry mob that was forming around them, "It wasn't me I swear, I have never once killed anybody." The mob kept moving towards @MeowMeow PE who suddenly tripped over a piece of wood, they began to fall backwards, landing on a piece of rebar sticking out of a concrete column that pierced their backpack open and impaled them in the chest. Out of the backpack a remote control of some sort fell onto the floor. The team picked it up to investigate and confirmed that the remote controlled the soil roller a few stories below. In the backpack they also found a stack of cash and a handwritten note.

@MeowMeow PE was lynched by the town, they were a union rat (mafia).


----------



## MeowMeow PE

MeowMeow PE said:


> I’m sorry too


…..Sorry I’m a stone cold killa


----------



## txjennah PE

OK I'M NO LONGER SORRY


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

yes!! two in a row! AGAIN!!!!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

You kilt me @MeowMeow PE . Sad.


----------



## beccabun PE

Woo hoo!!


----------



## Dothracki PE

The group was ecstatic that they managed to find another union saboteur. "Served you right after what you did to @DoctorWho-PE", said @txjennah PE to @MeowMeow PE's lifeless body. "Alright, alright, let's move on", said @blybrook PE, "we've got work to do." The group took off in pairs in different directions on the floor, taking pictures and notes of the construction progress.

After a few minutes a whistle chimed from below. "Ahh must be time for coffee break", explained @blybrook PE. The group all headed back to the rickety elevator waiting their turn while the construction workers were also piling in all at once. While they were waiting, @blybrook PE had opened his UberEats app and ordered some boxes of Joe from Dunkin' for the engineers. "You know, it's quite interesting that coffee breaks come from union rules, yet they still follow them on Non-union projects." @ChebyshevII PE PMP added, tying to make some small talk while they waited.

After they finally were able to catch the elevator, they went to pick up the coffee from the driver and found a picnic table to drink their coffee. @beccabun PE was the first to get coffee putting milk and sugar in their coffee and quickly drinking a large gulp. "I can't live without coffee" @beccabun PE added. "Is this toasted almond flavor?" they asked. "I didn't order any flavor", @blybrook PE replied. Just then @beccabun PE suddenly became very dizzy, vomited, and passed out on the ground and appeared to stop breathing. Someone in the group tried to give CPR and an ambulance was called, but to no avail.

@beccabun PE was poisoned by the Union rats.

The remaining list of players in this round is: @DLD PE, @RBHeadge PE, @txjennah PE, @ChebyshevII PE PMP, @BlueBlueprintPE PMP, @NikR_PE, @Eye Hate Landscaping PE, @squaretaper LIT AF PE, @tj_PE, @djl PE, @FlangeheadPEAZ


----------



## DLD PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> I've been busy at work. And my only read would paint a target on someone's back. I'm not going to call out a likely townie for a nightkill. We'll want and need more trusted agents in the endgame.
> 
> I will say that the nightkill targets so far have all been original players. Which implies that one of the mafia is also an original player.


Sorry I missed all the action! I flew to NC yesterday to meet wife and mini-Me and spent the day with family. Good thing I'm not an original player, otherwise I might have nightkilled by now!

....or, could be because I never drink flavored coffee.


----------



## Dothracki PE

Voting record from yesterday


----------



## DLD PE

FlangeheadPEAZ said:


> Why no body PMing me anything....whats going on View attachment 28017


We're outsiders. We're not in a PM because we haven't been investigated which means they're not suspicious of us enough to investigate us.


----------



## beccabun PE

beccabun PE said:


> Woo hoo!!





Dothracki PE said:


> @beccabun PE was poisoned by the Union rats.


Spoke too soon


----------



## DLD PE

DLD PE said:


> We're outsiders. We're not in a PM because we haven't been investigated which means they're not suspicious of us enough to investigate us.


Also @FlangeheadPEAZ from the chart it looks like you're slated to die next, so you might as well tell us you're role now


----------



## beccabun PE

Dothracki PE said:


> After they finally were able to catch the elevator, they went to pick up the coffee from the driver and found a picnic table to drink their coffee. @beccabun PE was the first to get coffee putting milk and sugar in their coffee and quickly drinking a large gulp. "*I can't live without coffee* " @beccabun PE added. "Is this toasted almond flavor?" they asked. "I didn't order any flavor", @blybrook PE replied. Just then @beccabun PE suddenly became very dizzy, vomited, and passed out on the ground and appeared to stop breathing. Someone in the group tried to give CPR and an ambulance was called, but to no avail.
> 
> @beccabun PE was poisoned by the Union rats.


I would NEVER say that or drink coffee, this is clearly an imposter who's been poisoned.


----------



## Dothracki PE

beccabun PE said:


> I would NEVER say that or drink coffee, this is clearly an imposter who's been poisoned.


Lol now I know that... sorry just had coffee on my mind this morning. Good for you, it's probably better not to drink it.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

@djl PE and @Eye Hate Landscaping PE have townie voting patterns.


----------



## txjennah PE

MORNING FRIENDS!

Ok, so assuming I pass my COVID test later today, I'll be taking off for PTO tomorrow. Of course, work is a dumpster hellfire AS IT ALWAYS IS BEFORE ONE LEAVES FOR PTO.

So I'm just going to be straight with you all and tell you that

I AM THE CASSANDRA

and that

DJL is an engineer. 

If the doc is still alive, please protect me.

If not, it's been fun!

PEACE!


----------



## djl PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> @djl PE and @Eye Hate Landscaping PE have townie voting patterns.


can't speak for eye hate but this makes a lot of sense for me...


----------



## djl PE

txjennah PE said:


> MORNING FRIENDS!
> 
> Ok, so assuming I pass my COVID test later today, I'll be taking off for PTO tomorrow. Of course, work is a dumpster hellfire AS IT ALWAYS IS BEFORE ONE LEAVES FOR PTO.
> 
> So I'm just going to be straight with you all and tell you that
> 
> I AM THE CASSANDRA
> 
> and that
> 
> DJL is an engineer.
> 
> If the doc is still alive, please protect me.
> 
> If not, it's been fun!
> 
> PEACE!


Oh hi! yes this is true. good luck on covid.
in the meantime I'll be waiting for a DM....


----------



## djl PE

Also, I was right!!! @MeowMeow PE is a tricky kitty!

Triple!


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE




----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE said:


>


This is ... kinda disturbing.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

DoctorWho-PE said:


> This is ... kinda disturbing.


I know. Candy corn is disturbing. 
Maybe I'm weird. I thought it was cute.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE said:


> I know. Candy corn is disturbing.
> Maybe I'm weird. I thought it was cute.


It is cute, in a disturbing way.


----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ

DLD PE said:


> Also @FlangeheadPEAZ from the chart it looks like you're slated to die next, so you might as well tell us you're role now


but why????


----------



## Dothracki PE

DLD PE said:


> Also @FlangeheadPEAZ from the chart it looks like you're slated to die next, so you might as well tell us you're role now


I can change the chart if needed  It was just done in the order that people confirmed they were playing. And then I move people in the order that they are eliminated starting from the bottom once that happens. I believe @ChebyshevII PE PMP or @SaltySteve PE does the same, I forget which one.


----------



## Dothracki PE

Voting Record: 

_*Is there a ghost in here?*_


----------



## Dothracki PE

TRIPLE


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Dothracki PE said:


> Voting Record:
> 
> _*Is there a ghost in here?*_


does @Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE's candy corn ghost count?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Dothracki PE said:


> Current Votes:
> 
> 8 - @MeowMeow PE (becca, djl, cheb, square, blue, eye, txj flange)
> 1 - @tj_PE (RBH)
> 
> Also... CASSANDRA HAS BEEN ACTIVATED


Was I the trigger?


----------



## NikR_PE

I don't know who to vote for. 
@Dothracki PE i vote for @tj_PE


----------



## User1

NikR_PE said:


> I don't know who to vote for.
> @Dothracki PE i vote for @tj_PE


I am not the answer. I am townie!!


----------



## User1

WAS VOTING FOR ME THE TRIGGER FOR CASSANDRA LOLOLOL


----------



## Dothracki PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Was I the trigger?


The exact trigger will be revealed at the conclusion of the game, but you did contribute towards the trigger at some point. It was not a single action that caused the trigger. @MeowMeow PE was technically the one who completed the final action.


----------



## MeowMeow PE

YOU’RE WELCOME GUYS


----------



## Dothracki PE

tj_PE said:


> WAS VOTING FOR ME THE TRIGGER FOR CASSANDRA LOLOLOL


That would have been a good one lol


----------



## Dothracki PE

Voting Record: 

1- @tj_PE (Nik)


----------



## Dothracki PE

T-T-TRIPLE


----------



## Dothracki PE

FYI I'll be out for dinner and a show tonight so the narrative for tonight's vote will follow tomorrow. I may also be a little late with the final verdict and keeping up with votes.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

@Dothracki PE I  for


----------



## User1

@Dothracki PE i retaliate my vote and vote for @NikR_PE


----------



## DLD PE

@Dothracki PE I vote for @tj_PE for the time being.


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

seems like the only known is @djl PE is townie.... so... @Dothracki PE I cast a random vote for @ChebyshevII PE PMP


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

BlueBlueprintPE PMP said:


> seems like the only known is @djl PE is townie.... so... @Dothracki PE I cast a random vote for @ChebyshevII PE PMP


That's not a good idea, mate.


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

ChebyshevII PE PMP said:


> That's not a good idea, mate.


I can be convinced to change my vote... know something I don't? Cuz I don't know anything!


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

BlueBlueprintPE PMP said:


> I can be convinced to change my vote... know something I don't? Cuz I don't know anything!


I guess ..... looking back at the voting history, you did consistently vote for @MeowMeow PE , though this could be pure coincidence. For now @Dothracki PE I retract my vote for @ChebyshevII PE PMP


----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ

@Dothracki PE I vote for @DLD PE for trying to paint a target on me just based on my voting last yesterday...unless I get more info about some other sneaky person here....


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

MeowMeow PE said:


> Yeah why is @squaretaper LIT AF PE still alive?!?!


I have no idea!!! What is this new reality??


----------



## RBHeadge PE

@Dothracki PE I cast an obligatory vote for @squaretaper LIT AF PE . Not because I think he's mafia (I don't), but because no one else has voted for him today.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> @Dothracki PE I cast an obligatory vote for @squaretaper LIT AF PE . Not because I think he's mafia (I don't), but because no one else has voted for him today.


Or really much at all.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

@Dothracki PE let's vote @tj_PE for tonight.


----------



## Dothracki PE

Time! Give me a few minutes to catch up, and I'll post the results


----------



## Dothracki PE

Voting Record:

3 - @tj_PE (Nik, DLD, Cheb)
1 - @NikR_PE (tj) 
1 - @ChebyshevII PE PMP (BB) 
1 - @DLD PE (flange) 
1 - @squaretaper LIT AF PE (RBH) 

@tj_PE was lynched by the town, they were an engineer. 

Write up will follow in the morning.


----------



## User1

RUDE ASS BITCHES


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

tj_PE said:


> RUDE ASS BITCHES


You lasted longer than I did


----------



## User1

prob bc i couldnt be sus by existing actively due to life


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

Sorry, my busy season gets really busy really fast. I’ll be sure to cast a vote tomorrow


----------



## Dothracki PE

"Alright team, the next stop is the roof", @blybrook PE said. The group was finishing up their drinks, opting for tea after what happened to @beccabun PE. "As I understand, the roof is still a work in progress, however they have installed much of the mechanical units, house tanks, and generators that were all pre-purchased. But there are no guards up so we will need to grab some harnesses before we go up. Remember that whenever you are walking near the edge, you must be secured to the guide line."

The engineers walked over to one of the trailers and each grabbed a harness off the wall then walked over to the rickey crane elevator. "Next stop, the top of the world!", jested @DLD PE trying to lighten the mood and distract themself of the elevator. Finally they reach the top and rushed off towards the MEPs. @blybrook PE shouted after them, "Make sure you are connected into the guideline whenever you are near the edge!"

@ChebyshevII PE PMP and @tj_PE walked over to the house tank near the edge of the building. @tj_PE looked at the structural steel supporting the tank while @cheb looked at the tank and the tank pump. "These are some terrible welds!", exclaimed @tj_PE as they took some photos. "This pipe is leaking", @ChebyshevII PE PMP added, "It actually looks like this pipe was just cut. Did you do this?" @ChebyshevII PE PMP asked @tj_PE. "No way! I was over here looking at the steel.", @tj_PE replied. "I don't believe you", replied @ChebyshevII PE PMP, "show me you don't have a saw in your backpack". @ChebyshevII PE PMP rushed over to grab @tj_PE's backpack and @tj_PE rufesd. "How do I know you didn't do it and are blaming me?", retorted @tj_PE running away from @ChebyshevII PE PMP. Just then they tripped over the safey wire and unbeknownst to both of them, someone had tied together thier harness leads instead of being tied to the safety wire and whie @tj_PE went tumbling over, they dragged @ChebyshevII PE PMP along with them plumetting to their deaths below.

@tj_PE was lynched by the town, they were an engineer.

@ChebyshevII PE PMP was nightkilled by the mafia.

The remaining list of players in this round is: @DLD PE, @RBHeadge PE, @txjennah PE, @BlueBlueprintPE PMP, @NikR_PE, @Eye Hate Landscaping PE, @squaretaper LIT AF PE, @djl PE, @FlangeheadPEAZ


----------



## DLD PE

Hey, Cassandra, who should we "not" investigate today? And @tj_PE sorry we lynched you, but you were an unknown and it was basically a random POE move.


----------



## Dothracki PE

Update from yesterday


----------



## txjennah PE

ok all!

COVID test is negative (UNTZ UNTZ UNTZ) so I'm gonna be out of pocket today.

Buuuuuut

@JayKay PE is totally maf. 

@Dothracki PE I vote for @JayKay PE


----------



## Dothracki PE

Voting Record:

1 - Zombie @JayKay PE (TXJ)


----------



## txjennah PE

HAHA THIS IS WHAT HAPPENS WHEN YOU DON'T PAY ANY ATTENTION. 

I got my 40 hrs this week without even working today, so that is what's happening. 

I still keep my vote for zombie jk because fuck it.


----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ

txjennah PE said:


> HAHA THIS IS WHAT HAPPENS WHEN YOU DON'T PAY ANY ATTENTION.
> 
> I got my 40 hrs this week without even working today, so that is what's happening.
> 
> I still keep my vote for zombie jk because fuck it.


Don't anger JayKay early morning on a Friday lol


----------



## NikR_PE

It's Friday afternoon and i only got 15 minutes till i have to work 45 more to get home in mere 3 hours. So before i forget @Dothracki PE i vote for @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## djl PE

Yeah before I forget Imma vote for @squaretaper LIT AF PE @Dothracki PE .... you know, cause he's square


----------



## Dothracki PE

Voting Record:

1 - Zombie @JayKay PE (TXJ)
2 - @squaretaper LIT AF PE (Nik, djl)


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

I have a ton of messages to catch up on, but for the sake of holding true to my word- @Dothracki PE I placeholder vote for @squaretaper LIT AF PE.


----------



## Dothracki PE

Voting Record:

1 - Zombie @JayKay PE (TXJ)
3 - @squaretaper LIT AF PE (Nik, djl, Eye)


----------



## DLD PE

txjennah PE said:


> ok all!
> 
> COVID test is negative (UNTZ UNTZ UNTZ) so I'm gonna be out of pocket today.
> 
> Buuuuuut
> 
> @JayKay PE is totally maf.
> 
> @Dothracki PE I vote for @JayKay PE


Thanks @Dothracki PE (not)

@Dothracki PE I vote for @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## RBHeadge PE

I've got nothing else to go on so @Dothracki PE I vote for @squaretaper LIT AF PE . 

Apologies in advanced @squaretaper LIT AF PE if we're wrong.


----------



## Dothracki PE

Voting Record:

1 - Zombie @JayKay PE (TXJ)
5 - @squaretaper LIT AF PE (Nik, djl, Eye, DLD, RBH)


----------



## DLD PE

@Dothracki PE I change my vote to @BlueBlueprintPE PMP


----------



## Dothracki PE

Voting Record:

1 - Zombie @JayKay PE (TXJ)
4 - @squaretaper LIT AF PE (Nik, djl, Eye, RBH)
1 - @BlueBlueprintPE PMP (DLD


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> I've got nothing else to go on so @Dothracki PE I vote for @squaretaper LIT AF PE .
> 
> Apologies in advanced @squaretaper LIT AF PE if we're wrong.


Apology accepted. You're all wrong. Goodbye cruel world!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

txjennah PE said:


> COVID test is negative (UNTZ UNTZ UNTZ)


UNCE UNCE UNCE huzzah!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Dothracki PE said:


> 5 - @squaretaper LIT AF PE (Nik, djl, Eye, DLD, RBH)


Wow, that escalated quickly.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

@Dothracki PE I change my vote to @BlueBlueprintPE PMP


----------



## NikR_PE

@Dothracki PE i vote for @BlueBlueprintPE PMP


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

DLD PE said:


> @Dothracki PE I change my vote to @BlueBlueprintPE PMP


Rude @Dothracki PE i vote for @DLD PE in retaliation


----------



## Dothracki PE

Voting Record:

1 - Zombie @JayKay PE (TXJ)
2 - @squaretaper LIT AF PE (djl, Eye)
3 - @BlueBlueprintPE PMP (DLD, Nik, RBH)
1 - @DLD PE (Blue Dog)


----------



## Dothracki PE

P.S. I seriously wanted to write in a zombie into the narrative!


----------



## Dothracki PE

Maybe I can...


----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ

RBHeadge PE said:


> I've got nothing else to go on so @Dothracki PE I vote for @squaretaper LIT AF PE .
> 
> Apologies in advanced @squaretaper LIT AF PE if we're wrong.


WTH is goingggg on...... @Dothracki PE I vote for @squaretaper LIT AF PE based on everyone's vote


----------



## RBHeadge PE

FlangeheadPEAZ said:


> WTH is goingggg on...... @Dothracki PE I vote for @squaretaper LIT AF PE based on everyone's vote


You should vote for @BlueBlueprintPE PMP instead.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE




----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ

Dothracki PE said:


> Voting Record:
> 
> 1 - Zombie @JayKay PE (TXJ)
> 2 - @squaretaper LIT AF PE (djl, Eye)
> 3 - @BlueBlueprintPE PMP (DLD, Nik, RBH)
> 1 - @DLD PE (Blue Dog)





RBHeadge PE said:


> @Dothracki PE I change my vote to @BlueBlueprintPE PMP


ok wait ...I retract my vote after reading all msgs.... 


RBHeadge PE said:


> You should vote for @BlueBlueprintPE PMP instead.


Yes .... @Dothracki PE I vote for @BlueBlueprintPE PMP


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

FlangeheadPEAZ said:


> ok wait ...I retract my vote after reading all msgs....
> 
> Yes .... @Dothracki PE I vote for @BlueBlueprintPE PMP


Ruder! @Dothracki PE i change my vote to @FlangeheadPEAZ


----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ

Heyyyy now cool down…well I am the one to create weird ties always and get a someone imp killed and then paint target on myself … I am not in PMs but looks like these guys are on to something so Imma just follow


----------



## Dothracki PE

Time!


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

FlangeheadPEAZ said:


> Heyyyy now cool down…well I am the one to create weird ties always and get a someone imp killed and then paint target on myself … I am not in PMs but looks like these guys are on to something so Imma just follow


Whatever! I’ve got a busy week next week anyway!


----------



## Dothracki PE

Voting Record:

1 - Zombie @JayKay PE (TXJ)
2 - @squaretaper LIT AF PE (djl, Eye)
4 - @BlueBlueprintPE PMP (DLD, Nik, RBH, Flange)
1 - @FlangeheadPEAZ (Blue Dog)

@BlueBlueprintPE PMP was lynched by the town, they were a union rat. Narrative to follow tomorrow morning at the latest, it's in progress. 

Reminder we are in night phase until Monday morning


----------



## RBHeadge PE

hold up... there's a fourth mafia?!


----------



## NikR_PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> hold up... there's a fourth mafia?!


There were 17 players at start so i expected a 4th.


----------



## Dothracki PE

"Next stop, the basement!", shouted @blybrook PE trying to wrangle everyone tougher after going in all directions on the roof to look at this, that, and everything in between. The elevator was starting to become less unnerving with every ride up or down. Almost like it had become an amusement park ride at this point. And the view from the elevator was quite spectacular to look out into the distance and see the city on one side and the forest on the other.

"Please, let's just try to finish up the walkthrough." @blybrook PE said dreading the amount of paperwork that is piling up. Last time, they were working with HR for months to clear things up. Lawyers were even called to clear the company of any wrongdoing. "In the basement, you will again find much of the MEP infrastructure including the fire protection and plumbing systems, the electrical switchgear, and gas meter. Please take you time to take a look at it all and be thorough about it. We are almost at lunch time, but we have just under an hour to go.

"Let's go take a look at the switchgear!" @squaretaper LIT AF PE said to @BlueBlueprintPE PMP who they were partnered with. "Alrighty, you two, just be safe" chimed in @blybrook PE, "be sure to stay away from electrified parts." The pair walked into the electrical switchgear which was an active work in progress. The rear compartments had been left open while the electrical contractors were working. However, they were nowhere to be seen.

"Wow look how big those main fuses are!" @squaretaper LIT AF PE shouted as they ran towards the main switch compartment, which again was exposed with the rear cover removed. @squaretaper LIT AF PE came up close to the switch to take some photos. @BlueBlueprintPE PMP saw the perfect opportunity to knock @squaretaper LIT AF PE into the switchgear. It would be sure to cause some issues with OSHA. They started to stroll towards @squaretaper LIT AF PE meaning to bump into them and then walk away. But as @BlueBlueprintPE PMP went to make their move, @squaretaper LIT AF PE turned and moved in the opposite direction, nearly missing the shove and throwing @BlueBlueprintPE PMP off balance who went face first into the 4,000 amp fuses causing a fault between two phases and killing them instantly.

The remaining list of players in this round is: @DLD PE, @RBHeadge PE, @txjennah PE, @NikR_PE, @Eye Hate Landscaping PE, @squaretaper LIT AF PE, @djl PE, @FlangeheadPEAZ


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP




----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

I always log off before the big revelations. On the bright side, I got my grass cut before I got side eyed by the neighbors this week.


----------



## Dothracki PE

After a while of the group running around the basement, another whistle blew from outside. "Lunchtime!", said @blybrook PE as they began to round up everyone scattered in the basement. As the group walked out, @blybrook PE informed everyone, "We took the liberty of ordering some pizzas, and we have some for everyone with food allergies. We have some pizzas that are gluten free, some that are vegan, and some that are regular with the usual toppings." The group walked over to the picnic tables near the woods where the pizza was awaiting. "What is this?", asked @NikR_PE, "They cut a circular pizza into squares?!?" "Some people just know how to push buttons I guess", replied @txjennah PE.

A few minutes later a scream rang out nearby in the woods. Suddenly a crazed man who looked all disheveled, withered, and rabid was running towards the group with their pizza. "A zombie!!!!", @FlangeheadPEAZ screamed, "everybody run!" The group was all unarmed and there were no weapons nearby. However, there was a woodchipper nearby from the construction crew that was clearing some trees from the land. "Quick, someone start that woodchipper, yelled @DLD PE, "I have an idea." @DLD PE ran towards the zombie to get their attention and started having the zombie follow them around. @RBHeadge PE ran over and got the woodchipper running. @DLD PE then started to run towards the woodchipper with the zombie in two. As they reach the woodchipper, they jumped on the feeder and then on top of the woodchipper. The zombie followed onto the feeder. "Quick, now push the zombie in!!", yelled @DLD PE. @RBHeadge PE jumped up behind the zombie and shoved it into the spinning blades. They turned around wiping off their hands and didn't notice that the zombie's hand reached out towards them and grabbed their leg pulling them into the woodchipper with them. "Turn it off!" @blybrook PE shouted, but it was already too late.

@RBHeadge PE was killed by the mafia who created a zombie and let it loose at the construction site.


----------



## Dothracki PE

Voting record from Friday




The remaining list of players in this round is: @DLD PE, @txjennah PE, @NikR_PE, @Eye Hate Landscaping PE, @squaretaper LIT AF PE, @djl PE, @FlangeheadPEAZ


----------



## Dothracki PE

TRIPLE


----------



## RBHeadge PE

brains!


----------



## JayKay PE

I did not know mafia had both zombie making abilities, and they got a woodchipper that worked.

I've never seen one at a worksite before.


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> brains!


Gonna starve in this thread


----------



## NikR_PE

JayKay PE said:


> I did not know mafia had both zombie making abilities, and they got a woodchipper that worked.
> 
> I've never seen one at a worksite before.


This smells more like the union busting groups than the unions.


----------



## JayKay PE

NikR_PE said:


> This smells more like the union busting groups than the unions.
> 
> View attachment 28051


Depends. Did the woodchipper have a guard on it? If it didn't, totes mafia.

Unless...was the union busting group the union the whole time? Are...are we the bad guys?


----------



## Dothracki PE

JayKay PE said:


> Depends. Did the woodchipper have a guard on it? If it didn't, totes mafia.
> 
> Unless...was the union busting group the union the whole time? Are...are we the bad guys?


I don't know, I'm just making it up as I go.

Union is the bad guy trying to make the non-union workers look bad.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

JayKay PE said:


> Are...are we the bad guys?





Dothracki PE said:


> @JayKay PE was lynched by the town, they were a union rat (mafia)



 Yes


----------



## JayKay PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Yes


SCOFF. I SCOFF AT YOU, GOOD SIR.


----------



## txjennah PE

Hopefully I'm more use this time around - @squaretaper LIT AF PE is town, again defying our establish research.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

After @Dothracki PE writes his anti-union story. I always feel compelled to write a pro-union story. LOL


----------



## Dothracki PE

Going on record to say that I am not anti-labor union and really doesn't matter to me. Those decisions are above my paygrade.


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

txjennah PE said:


> Hopefully I'm more use this time around - @squaretaper LIT AF PE is town, again defying our establish research.


What?! Is up really down? Is water really dry? Is Nickelback really a good band? I don't know what to think anymore


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

Dothracki PE said:


> Going on record to say that I am not anti-labor union and really doesn't matter to me. Those decisions are above my paygrade.


I'll go on record that I'm pro-union...but I am anti-partial union. We have segments of our business that are union and segments that are not, it causes a lot of headaches.


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

Is this the week that Cassandra is finally mafia? I haven't seen anything suspicious out of @txjennah PE, not trying to create needless suspicion...but that's been the white whale since Cassandra was introduced.


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

Quadruple


----------



## RBHeadge PE




----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ

Dothracki PE said:


> Voting record from Friday
> 
> View attachment 28049
> 
> 
> The remaining list of players in this round is: @DLD PE, @txjennah PE, @NikR_PE, @Eye Hate Landscaping PE, @squaretaper LIT AF PE, @djl PE, @FlangeheadPEAZ


Looking at this @Dothracki PE I place holder vote for @NikR_PE .... Seems like they didn't vote at all the first few days, then kicked a townie out (Tj) and the last vote for Blue was a pile on for everyone... Subject to change upon futher info....


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

So, I can't find where it was announced Cassandra was activated. I'm not doubting that txj is Cassandra, I'm just curious what activated her this round. It wasn't Vanilla Ice, so I actively disrespect the means.


----------



## blybrook PE

Eye Hate Landscaping PE said:


> So, I can't find where it was announced Cassandra was activated. I'm not doubting that txj is Cassandra, I'm just curious what activated her this round. It wasn't Vanilla Ice, so I actively disrespect the means.











EB Mafia


Current Votes: 8 - @MeowMeow PE (becca, djl, cheb, square, blue, eye, txj flange) 1 - @tj_PE (RBH) Also... CASSANDRA HAS BEEN ACTIVATED




engineerboards.com


----------



## Dothracki PE

Eye Hate Landscaping PE said:


> So, I can't find where it was announced Cassandra was activated. I'm not doubting that txj is Cassandra, I'm just curious what activated her this round. It wasn't Vanilla Ice, so I actively disrespect the means.


See @blybrook PE's post above. As I stated in the rules, the action will be revealed at the conclusion of the game, but it was not a single action that caused it.


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

Dothracki PE said:


> See @blybrook PE's post above. As I stated in the rules, the action will be revealed at the conclusion of the game, but it was not a single action that caused it.


So it was all the lines of Ice Ice Baby?


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

blybrook PE said:


> EB Mafia
> 
> 
> Current Votes: 8 - @MeowMeow PE (becca, djl, cheb, square, blue, eye, txj flange) 1 - @tj_PE (RBH) Also... CASSANDRA HAS BEEN ACTIVATED
> 
> 
> 
> 
> engineerboards.com


Thank you. I must've scrolled past it


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

Dothracki PE said:


> Voting record from Friday
> 
> View attachment 28049
> 
> 
> The remaining list of players in this round is: @DLD PE, @txjennah PE, @NikR_PE, @Eye Hate Landscaping PE, @squaretaper LIT AF PE, @djl PE, @FlangeheadPEAZ


I haven't been very active this game, but based solely on voting record I'm suspicious of Nik as he and Square have both only voted against 1 mafia. Square was outed as a townie and voted against Nik on day 2...so @Dothracki PE I'm going to vote for @NikR_PE unless new information comes forth. It's raining and I have an office day, so I should be able to check again before time is called.


----------



## Dothracki PE

Voting Record:

2 - @NikR_PE (Flange, Eye)


----------



## NikR_PE

@Dothracki PE , i vote for @Eye Hate Landscaping PE


----------



## Dothracki PE

Voting Record:

2 - @NikR_PE (Flange, Eye)
1 - @Eye Hate Landscaping PE (Nik)


----------



## DLD PE

Dothracki PE said:


> But as @BlueBlueprintPE PMP went to make their move, @squaretaper LIT AF PE turned and moved in the opposite direction, nearly missing the shove and throwing @BlueBlueprintPE PMP off balance who went face first into the 4,000 amp fuses causing a fault between two phases and killing them instantly.


Are you sure it wasn't a three-phase bolted fault, or at least a phase-to-ground fault? I figured a phase-to-phase fault wouldn't hurt @BlueBlueprintPE PMP , unless they were touching the ground as well. Oh, when you said they were "off balance", was that a red herring?

Sorry, it's been exactly one year since I was in the middle of my one week WTTS period, and I'm having arc flash backs.


----------



## DLD PE

Eye Hate Landscaping PE said:


> I'll go on record that I'm pro-union...but I am anti-partial union. We have segments of our business that are union and segments that are not, it causes a lot of headaches.


I'm an anti-Union, pro-Confederate TN boy here.


----------



## DLD PE

@Dothracki PE I vote for @Eye Hate Landscaping PE because I really hate landscaping.


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

DLD PE said:


> Are you sure it wasn't a three-phase bolted fault, or at least a phase-to-ground fault? I figured a phase-to-phase fault wouldn't hurt @BlueBlueprintPE PMP , unless they were touching the ground as well. Oh, when you said they were "off balance", was that a red herring?


I am most definitely "off balance"....


----------



## Dothracki PE

Voting Record:

2 - @NikR_PE (Flange, Eye)
2 - @Eye Hate Landscaping PE (Nik, DLD)


----------



## djl PE

@Dothracki PE I vote for @Eye Hate Landscaping PE


----------



## Dothracki PE

Voting Record:

2 - @NikR_PE (Flange, Eye)
3 - @Eye Hate Landscaping PE (Nik, DLD, djl)

P.S. I've got another softball game tonight, should be back to update votes by end of the day, but will be busy for a few hours.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

DLD PE said:


> Are you sure it wasn't a three-phase bolted fault, or at least a phase-to-ground fault? I figured a phase-to-phase fault wouldn't hurt @BlueBlueprintPE PMP , unless they were touching the ground as well. Oh, when you said they were "off balance", was that a red herring?
> 
> Sorry, it's been exactly one year since I was in the middle of my one week WTTS period, and I'm having arc flash backs.


One week? ONE WEEK? Gahhhhhhhhhjj


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

DLD PE said:


> @Dothracki PE I vote for @Eye Hate Landscaping PE because I really hate landscaping.


Are you challenging me to a landscaping hate-off? Cause I can hate on landscaping all day


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE

I don't know why you're all piling on me now. I've been pretty inconsequential to the game thus far, the rain is over and it's about to get crazy again...so if a townie must go I'm the least damaging. I'll probably be sitting out until around Halloween after this game.


----------



## DLD PE

Eye Hate Landscaping PE said:


> I'll probably be sitting out until around Halloween after this game.


----------



## NikR_PE

Eye Hate Landscaping PE said:


> I'll probably be sitting out until around Halloween after this game.


----------



## Dothracki PE

Time! Sorry had issues with EB on my phone..


----------



## Dothracki PE

Saddened from the loss of so many coworkers, the group of engineers were in low spirits. While it was still lunchtime and they got to enjoy some pizza, they were nervously looking around. Paranoid and overreacting to any sound they heard. “Well gang, we are halfway done with the day”, said @blybrook PE who was nervously trying to regroup back the troops as they appeared to be done with their lunch. “Let’s just try to finish up the day and get our job done. I think we may be down a few trades but we will need to make the best of what we currently have from their notes and pictures from this morning.”

The group started heading back to the building. As they walked by, they noticed a trench being dug for irrigation systems surrounding the building. The trench seemed to wind in all different directions. “I think they are making some sort of landscaping in the shape of the company’s logo”, explained @blybrook PE as they walked by the trench. There were a lot of hoses being ran in the trench that branched off in different directions. @Eye Hate Landscaping PE was following the hoses and carefully inspecting the elbows and couplings to make sure they were properly connected. As they went to reach into a large mess of hose to look at the couplings when they suddenly felt a sharp pain in their hand and a copperhead slithered out from the trench and towards the forest. Evidently the union rats were not communicating with each other on their sabotages and the saboteur had become the sabotaged.

@Eye Hate Landscaping PE was lynched by the engineers. They were a union rat (mafia).

The remaining list of players in this round is: @DLD PE, @txjennah PE, @NikR_PE, @squaretaper LIT AF PE, @djl PE, @FlangeheadPEAZ


----------



## NikR_PE

Dothracki PE said:


> Saddened from the loss of so many coworkers, the group of engineers were in low spirits. While it was still lunchtime and they got to enjoy some pizza, they were nervously looking around. Paranoid and overreacting to any sound they heard. “Well gang, we are halfway done with the day”, said @blybrook PE who was nervously trying to regroup back the troops as they appeared to be done with their lunch. “Let’s just try to finish up the day and get our job done. I think we may be down a few trades but we will need to make the best of what we currently have from their notes and pictures from this morning.”
> 
> The group started heading back to the building. As they walked by, they noticed a trench being dug for irrigation systems surrounding the building. The trench seemed to wind in all different directions. “I think they are making some sort of landscaping in the shape of the company’s logo”, explained @blybrook PE as they walked by the trench. There were a lot of hoses being ran in the trench that branched off in different directions. @Eye Hate Landscaping PE was following the hoses and carefully inspecting the elbows and couplings to make sure they were properly connected. As they went to reach into a large mess of hose to look at the couplings when they suddenly felt a sharp pain in their hand and a copperhead slithered out from the trench and towards the forest. Evidently the union rats were not communicating with each other on their sabotages and the saboteur had become the sabotaged.
> 
> @Eye Hate Landscaping PE was lynched by the engineers. They were a union rat (mafia).
> 
> The remaining list of players in this round is: @DLD PE, @txjennah PE, @NikR_PE, @squaretaper LIT AF PE, @djl PE, @FlangeheadPEAZ


Did we win or there is one more?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Five mafia?!


----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ

How many are there??Five? ….My EB won’t even load for almost an hour…


----------



## Dothracki PE

NikR_PE said:


> Did we win or there is one more?





RBHeadge PE said:


> Five mafia?!





FlangeheadPEAZ said:


> How many are there??Five? ….My EB won’t even load for almost an hour…




Yes there are more


----------



## Dothracki PE

"Wow that was really lucky", said @DLD PE as they discovered that @Eye Hate Landscaping PE was also a union rat as they too had money and a note in their backpack. "The question is, just how many are there?" @FlangeheadPEAZ asked. @blybrook PE responded, "We can't be sure, we just have to keep going and keep up with the report. We only have a few more hours left, so let's go up to the 8th floor and start working our way down to finish up the floors we didn't get to."

The group headed over to the elevator, nervously looking at each other hoping that there was nobody left to sabotage the crane. They arrived on the 8th floor of the building to find that it was further along than the 9th floor. Walls were being framed, the ceiling grid was in, and many of the MEP infrastructure was in the ceiling. 

The group went in all different directions again to conduct their inspections. @txjennah PE and their partner were looking around at the ductwork in the ceiling. "I need to get a better look", said @txjennah PE to their partner, "can you help me with this ladder while I go up to take a look?" @txjennah PE grabbed a nearby ladder and brought it over and started climbing up towards the ductwork. "I can't see, I'm so close", @txjennah PE said as they struggled to see the conduit and piping installed above the ductwork from the top rung. They went up one more step to the top of the ladder. "Now I can see it better", @txjennah PE said to their partner who was supporting the ladder. Suddenly @txjennah PE felt the ladder being pushed backwards and they went with it. They landed hard with their neck falling on a run of a concrete wall base, killing them instantly. 

@txjennah PE was killed by the union rats

The remaining list of players in this round is: @DLD PE, @NikR_PE, @squaretaper LIT AF PE, @djl PE, @FlangeheadPEAZ


----------



## Dothracki PE




----------



## JayKay PE

Dothracki PE said:


> View attachment 28060
> 
> Yes there are more


WAIT. THERE IS? *checks PM*

Oh shit, there is!!


----------



## NikR_PE

@Dothracki PE i vote for @FlangeheadPEAZ


----------



## Dothracki PE

Voting Record: 

1 - @FlangeheadPEAZ (Nik)


----------



## DLD PE

@Dothracki PE I vote for @FlangeheadPEAZ


----------



## Dothracki PE

Voting Record: 

2 - @FlangeheadPEAZ (Nik, DLD)


----------



## djl PE

@Dothracki PE I vote for @FlangeheadPEAZ


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Is this still the same round i died in?


----------



## Dothracki PE

Voting Record: 

3 - @FlangeheadPEAZ (Nik, DLD, djl)


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP




----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ

Dothracki PE said:


> Voting Record:
> 
> 3 - @FlangeheadPEAZ (Nik, DLD, djl)


----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ

Dothracki PE said:


> Voting Record:
> 
> 3 - @FlangeheadPEAZ (Nik, DLD, djl)


----------



## Dothracki PE

The mafia has conceded.

"I knew you were one of them!" @NikR_PE said angrily as the group cornered @FlangeheadPEAZ who was @txjennah PE's partner last. "You deliberately pushed the ladder allowing them to fall", @DLD chimed in. "You don't have any proof! How do you know it was me?" @FlangeheadPEAZ retorted. "Well if it wasn't you, why don't you show us what is in your backpack then? If you are clean, then you won't have a note or money on you.", @djl PE demanded. @FlangeheadPEAZ complied and opened their bag containing a notepad, pens, some snacks, and a heavy duty glass water bottle. "Are you happy now?" @FlangeheadPEAZ said. "As I said, I was holding the ladder steady when they went up when the support arm suddenly broke."

"Hmm let me see that water bottle", @NikR_PE reached in and grabbed the water bottle. The liquid inside was clear and odorless, but there was some foaming on top. @NikR_PE took the bottle and poured some of the contents on a nail sitting nearby. The nail immediately began to fizzle and slowly disintegrate. "You are smart, but not smart enough. You must have stashed the money somewhere and got rid of the note before anyone noticed.
"I didn't mean to kill them! I only wanted to cause an accident." "Save it for the judge," @NikR_PE who pulled out their OSHA Inspector badge and took @FlangeheadPEAZ into custody to the police who were called to the scene.

@FlangeheadPEAZ was lynched by the town, they were the last mafia. The town wins!


----------



## Dothracki PE

Thank you to everyone for playing and my special characters

Mafia: @JayKay PE, @MeowMeow PE, @BlueBlueprintPE PMP, @Eye Hate Landscaping PE, @FlangeheadPEAZ
Doctor: @Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE
Cop: @NikR_PE
Cassandra: @txjennah PE

As promised, the trigger for activating Cassandra was actually listed in my rules from the first day, but nobody followed it so it just happened naturally. The trigger was for 13 gifs to be posted in the thread. Why 13? 75% of 17 players rounded up.

Also why 5 mafia? same reason, 25% of 17, rounded up. Plus I was thinking that might balance out having PMs active and the Cop and Cassandra.

Now I can finally put the construction mafia to bed having finished the list of constuction related deaths that I didn't get to last time.


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

Dothracki PE said:


> As promised, the trigger for activating Cassandra was actually listed in my rules from the first day, but nobody followed it so it just happened naturally. The trigger was for 13 gifs to be posted in the thread. Why 13? 75% of 17 players rounded up.


..... Goes back and re-reads the rules


Dothracki PE said:


> If you are actually reading this wall of text, add a random or relevant gif to your next post and I'll like it.


This one??? If so, tricky tricky ... 


BlueBlueprintPE PMP said:


>



But you didn't "like" mine!


----------



## MeowMeow PE

Thank you @Dothracki PE !!! This was a fun interesting game!!!!
I just went back and re-read the rules and STILL skipped over that part and didn’t see it lmao  so thanks @BlueBlueprintPE PMP for pointing that out.
Doth, will you share the cop investigations?


----------



## Dothracki PE

BlueBlueprintPE PMP said:


> ..... Goes back and re-reads the rules
> 
> This one??? If so, tricky tricky ...
> 
> But you didn't "like" mine!


Sorry I missed it! I liked it now.


----------



## Dothracki PE

MeowMeow PE said:


> Thank you @Dothracki PE !!! This was a fun interesting game!!!!
> I just went back and re-read the rules and STILL skipped over that part and didn’t see it lmao  so thanks @BlueBlueprintPE PMP for pointing that out.
> Doth, will you share the cop investigations?


----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ

Dothracki PE said:


> The mafia has conceded.
> 
> "I knew you were one of them!" @NikR_PE said angrily as the group cornered @FlangeheadPEAZ who was @txjennah PE's partner last. "You deliberately pushed the ladder allowing them to fall", @DLD chimed in. "You don't have any proof! How do you know it was me?" @FlangeheadPEAZ retorted. "Well if it wasn't you, why don't you show us what is in your backpack then? If you are clean, then you won't have a note or money on you.", @djl PE demanded. @FlangeheadPEAZ complied and opened their bag containing a notepad, pens, some snacks, and a heavy duty glass water bottle. "Are you happy now?" @FlangeheadPEAZ said. "As I said, I was holding the ladder steady when they went up when the support arm suddenly broke."
> 
> "Hmm let me see that water bottle", @NikR_PE reached in and grabbed the water bottle. The liquid inside was clear and odorless, but there was some foaming on top. @NikR_PE took the bottle and poured some of the contents on a nail sitting nearby. The nail immediately began to fizzle and slowly disintegrate. "You are smart, but not smart enough. You must have stashed the money somewhere and got rid of the note before anyone noticed.
> "I didn't mean to kill them! I only wanted to cause an accident." "Save it for the judge," @NikR_PE who pulled out their OSHA Inspector badge and took @FlangeheadPEAZ into custody to the police who were called to the scene.
> 
> @FlangeheadPEAZ was lynched by the town, they were the last mafia. The town wins!


----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ

Dothracki PE said:


> View attachment 28084
> 
> 
> Thank you to everyone for playing and my special characters
> 
> Mafia: @JayKay PE, @MeowMeow PE, @BlueBlueprintPE PMP, @Eye Hate Landscaping PE, @FlangeheadPEAZ
> Doctor: @Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE
> Cop: @NikR_PE
> Cassandra: @txjennah PE
> 
> As promised, the trigger for activating Cassandra was actually listed in my rules from the first day, but nobody followed it so it just happened naturally. The trigger was for 13 gifs to be posted in the thread. Why 13? 75% of 17 players rounded up.
> 
> Also why 5 mafia? same reason, 25% of 17, rounded up. Plus I was thinking that might balance out having PMs active and the Cop and Cassandra.
> 
> Now I can finally put the construction mafia to bed having finished the list of constuction related deaths that I didn't get to last time.


DAng it I need to stop putting in Gifs lol but I love them!


----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ

Dothracki PE said:


> View attachment 28086


Lol the Cassandra vision we needed the most was Nik is Cop and I dedded them on the day of good vision lol


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Dothracki PE said:


> View attachment 28086


I was like wait, who is DW...
then remembered I changed my name.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

DoctorWho-PE said:


> I was like wait, who is DW...
> then remembered I changed my name.


Who were you before?


----------



## JayKay PE

Audi Driver P.E. said:


> Who were you before?


Who were _you_ before?


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

JayKay PE said:


> Who were _you_ before?


No you.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

DoctorWho-PE said:


> who is DW


DW to me is:


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Audi Driver P.E. said:


> Who were you before?


@DoctorWho-PE used to be @ vhab


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Dothracki PE said:


> Thank you to everyone for playing and my special characters
> 
> Mafia: @JayKay PE, @MeowMeow PE, @BlueBlueprintPE PMP, @Eye Hate Landscaping PE, @FlangeheadPEAZ
> Doctor: @Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE
> Cop: @NikR_PE
> Cassandra: @txjennah PE


I was very excited to be the doctor. 
Then I was killed on night 1


----------



## DLD PE

Good game everyone! I survived! Thanks for modding @Dothracki PE . I enjoyed the narrative!


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

The game is over? We can close the thread now?


----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ

Audi Driver P.E. said:


> The game is over? We can close the thread now?


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

FlangeheadPEAZ said:


> Lol the Cassandra vision we needed the most was Nik is Cop and I dedded them on the day of good vision lol


or the doc! if we would've known the doc was already dead, we would've made different moves with the NKs!


----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ

Dothracki PE said:


> The mafia has conceded.
> 
> "I knew you were one of them!" @NikR_PE said angrily as the group cornered @FlangeheadPEAZ who was @txjennah PE's partner last. "You deliberately pushed the ladder allowing them to fall", @DLD chimed in. "You don't have any proof! How do you know it was me?" @FlangeheadPEAZ retorted. "Well if it wasn't you, why don't you show us what is in your backpack then? If you are clean, then you won't have a note or money on you.", @djl PE demanded. @FlangeheadPEAZ complied and opened their bag containing a notepad, pens, some snacks, and a heavy duty glass water bottle. "Are you happy now?" @FlangeheadPEAZ said. "As I said, I was holding the ladder steady when they went up when the support arm suddenly broke."
> 
> "Hmm let me see that water bottle", @NikR_PE reached in and grabbed the water bottle. The liquid inside was clear and odorless, but there was some foaming on top. @NikR_PE took the bottle and poured some of the contents on a nail sitting nearby. The nail immediately began to fizzle and slowly disintegrate. "You are smart, but not smart enough. You must have stashed the money somewhere and got rid of the note before anyone noticed.
> "I didn't mean to kill them! I only wanted to cause an accident." "Save it for the judge," @NikR_PE who pulled out their OSHA Inspector badge and took @FlangeheadPEAZ into custody to the police who were called to the scene.
> 
> @FlangeheadPEAZ was lynched by the town, they were the last mafia. The town wins!


----------



## JayKay PE

Audi Driver P.E. said:


> No you.


----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ

JayKay PE said:


>


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

BlueBlueprintPE PMP said:


>



"Frank Grimes, or Grimey as he liked to be called ..." LOL


----------



## JayKay PE

Remember that time everyone thought me and @Audi Driver P.E. were the same person, but we totally proved we were two people and not just a single person responding to their own posts, because that would be awkward and sad?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Audi Driver P.E. said:


> We can close the thread now?


Nah


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

JayKay PE said:


> Remember that time everyone thought me and @Audi Driver P.E. were the same person, but we totally proved we were two people and not just a single person responding to their own posts, because that would be awkward and sad?


Awkward. Sad. Weird. Improbable. And true.


----------



## DLD PE

Audi Driver P.E. said:


> Awkward. Sad. Weird. Improbable. And true.


It's ok. You're always invited for the next round.


----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ

OK I know this is not related to Mafia but I am trying to get into registering and starting PMP prep but I am clueless on everything related to PMP... I found a forum here but they were mostly discussing books and resources. I am trying to figure out what all I need to register? and where lol before I head for rest of the overwhelming info.... thanks


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

FlangeheadPEAZ said:


> OK I know this is not related to Mafia but I am trying to get into registering and starting PMP prep but I am clueless on everything related to PMP... I found a forum here but they were mostly discussing books and resources. I am trying to figure out what all I need to register? and where lol before I head for rest of the overwhelming info.... thanks


@ChebyshevII PE PMP


----------



## JayKay PE

DLD PE said:


> It's ok. You're always invited for the next round.


Only one of us can play a round. Either @Audi Driver P.E. or me. For...reasons...


----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ

JayKay PE said:


> Only one of us can play a round. Either @Audi Driver P.E. or me. For...reasons...


Happy Birthday @JayKay PE and @Audi Driver P.E.


----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ

FlangeheadPEAZ said:


> Happy Birthday @JayKay PE and @Audi Driver P.E. View attachment 28164
> View attachment 28165


I don't know under memebers it shows that its @Audi Driver P.E. birthday today so I thought maybe its yours too lol


----------



## DLD PE

I'm in for next round if @tj_PE plays again.


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

FlangeheadPEAZ said:


> OK I know this is not related to Mafia but I am trying to get into registering and starting PMP prep but I am clueless on everything related to PMP... I found a forum here but they were mostly discussing books and resources. I am trying to figure out what all I need to register? and where lol before I head for rest of the overwhelming info.... thanks


I just went through this too! So... 

To apply for the exam, you need to register an account with PMI (my work pays for the membership, so that's worth checking into). 
You have to have 35-hours of specific PMP training (there is no timeframe for this training - mine was 10+ years ago) and 3-years of project management experience plus a 4-year degree. You can sub 5-years experience + HS diploma if you don't have a degree. 

They have a lot of info here. 
https://www.pmi.org/certifications/project-management-pmp/earn-the-pmp/how-to-apply 

Similar to the PE exam, you submit the application. It took about a week to approve. Once you are approved for the exam, you have 1-year to actually take the exam without having to go back through the approval process. 

If you don't have the 35-hours of PMP training (or even if you do), I highly recommend the books that were discussed in the PMP exam prep thread. Particularly this one: 
PMP Exam Prep Simplified: Covers the Current PMP Exam and Includes a 35 Hours of Project Management E-Learning Course: Ramdayal, Andrew: 9798590288045: Books (amazon.com) 

not only does it provide videos that would give you the required 35 hours, it contains everything you need to know to pass the exam, including a lot of information on agile project management, which was not really a big thing when I went through training years ago. 

I honestly only watched the videos, and didn't read the book at all. 

Feel free to PM me if you have more specific questions.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

FlangeheadPEAZ said:


> OK I know this is not related to Mafia but I am trying to get into registering and starting PMP prep but I am clueless on everything related to PMP... I found a forum here but they were mostly discussing books and resources. I am trying to figure out what all I need to register? and where lol before I head for rest of the overwhelming info.... thanks


I agree with everything that @BlueBlueprintPE PMP already said.

I would add: you can find Andrew Ramdayal (TIA Education Group)'s 35 PDU training on Udemy, which is where I got mine. I also got a copy of Rita Mulcahy's PMP prep book here: PMP® Exam Prep, Tenth Edition - Upgraded (it's a very dry read, but it helped reinforce concepts for me). You will want to double check and make sure that version is, in fact, the current one; I think there was talk about revising the exam specs in the near future.


----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ

ChebyshevII PE PMP said:


> I agree with everything that @BlueBlueprintPE PMP already said.
> 
> I would add: you can find Andrew Ramdayal (TIA Education Group)'s 35 PDU training on Udemy, which is where I got mine. I also got a copy of Rita Mulcahy's PMP prep book here: PMP® Exam Prep, Tenth Edition - Upgraded (it's a very dry read, but it helped reinforce concepts for me). You will want to double check and make sure that version is, in fact, the current one; I think there was talk about revising the exam specs in the near future.


Thanks Cheb... are the exam specs on the PMI site?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

FlangeheadPEAZ said:


> Thanks Cheb... are the exam specs on the PMI site?


Yep. Here's a link: https://www.pmi.org/-/media/pmi/doc...ject-management-professional-exam-outline.pdf


----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ




----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP




----------



## MeowMeow PE

Chwell I’m in for next game, whenever that will be


----------



## txjennah PE

I'm in too! And I might actually try and keep up with the game this time.


----------



## DLD PE

I'm in!


----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ




----------



## MeowMeow PE

@Spitfire6532 will you play next game pleeease???


----------



## djl PE

I'm in for next game!


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

I'd like to play and not get killed on day 1 #ijs


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE said:


> I'd like to play and not get killed on day 1 #ijs


I volunteer for day 1 night kill.


----------



## beccabun PE

want to be in but I should step back and focus on wedding stuff for the next few weeks. I can be a NPC


----------



## Dothracki PE

beccabun PE said:


> want to be in but I should step back and focus on wedding stuff for the next few weeks. I can be a NPC


I just got an idea for a future mafia theme! On an unrelated note, is your wedding mafia themed?


----------



## FlangeheadPEAZ

beccabun PE said:


> want to be in but I should step back and focus on wedding stuff for the next few weeks. I can be a NPC


Congratulation on your Wedding


----------



## Spitfire6532

I am in for next game! Haven't checked anything here much lately, had family visiting, unfortunately caught covid after that, and have been trying to figure out work from home since my company is small and not really set up for that.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

FlangeheadPEAZ said:


> Congratulation on your Wedding View attachment 28213


Congratulations on your wedding. I hope your wife knows, she got a player for life, and that's no b*llsh*tting.

/I finished the lyric for you/


----------



## RBHeadge PE

I can play


----------



## beccabun PE

Dothracki PE said:


> I just got an idea for a future mafia theme! On an unrelated note, is your wedding mafia themed?


hahaha no, but maybe it's not too late to change the theme


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

I'll play if no one else does.


----------



## Dothracki PE

Audi Driver P.E. said:


> I'll play if no one else does.


In that case, I'm I actually can't play


----------



## djl PE

Audi Driver P.E. said:


> I'll play if no one else does.





Dothracki PE said:


> In that case, I'm I actually can't play


Yeah I'm out too


----------



## chart94 PE

They get rid of the games tab?


----------

